# Home of the Old Fart's Club part 2



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2017)

ok, lets try this. welcome all you old farts.  This is a continuation of Keef's thread, the old one got too big.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2017)

What up Rose? I was about to give up. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2017)

Good morning my friend wh, how the heck are you?


----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2017)

Personally I would have renamed the new thread something oxymoronish like The all new and improved original( not fake news) OFC


----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey somebody got to start


----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2017)

some people think I'm a troublemaker...if you knew me, you'd know I'm a trouble enabler


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2017)

hmmm trouble enabler...    we could take a vote on the name, that is a catchy one you have there Umbra. Trouble enabler might be a good thing.
I need to be killing thrip right now, but i want more coffee and smoke first. I will be using SNS, strong. Looks like the flower stretch is on at my little grow.


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello !-- Is there anybody in  there ? -- Just nod if U can hear me ! --Is there anyone at home !-- Come on I hear you're feeling down.... Comfortably Numb !

It is what it is call it what U want !-- Personally ---I see signs of black magic !-- I need to do some stuff and take a better look !-- I got a little magic myself if that's  what U choose to call it !

I'm wound up tight anyway cause my scooter starts and dies like it is choking from too much fuel !-- I got to call the rep. -- Livid might be a better way to describe where I'm at !-- I need to kill sheet and blow stuff up !
Nevermind I have better control than that !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 5, 2017)

Ah, the new ofc...
Umbra, here is one of my favorite gorka tunes though he has many. How bout some " "scrapple on toast".....
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ar1e7-pupXI


----------



## ness (Aug 5, 2017)

Good Morning OFC.  

Rose, I can't see the page #'s.  Is it just me.  Yesterday, I could even log in.


----------



## ness (Aug 5, 2017)

Keef what is this with the new OFC?  Am, I missing something.


----------



## ness (Aug 5, 2017)

Anyone do you see the page #'s on your device?  Time for a hit. :48:


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Ness we just wore the other one out !-- Filled it up or something !-- Rose been working it but this will work !
I was getting a  "redirection loop "-- Couldn't even open the OFC !-- I could go everywhere else just not there !-- I hope they can retrieve the old thread! -- There's  a lot of history there !


----------



## ness (Aug 5, 2017)

Rain here for two days, the sun trying to come out this morning.  I sure hope, I see it.


----------



## ness (Aug 5, 2017)

You can say that Keef, a lot of history.  I go back two years, two months.  A lot of growth.  Time for a Hit.:bong2:


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Yep !-- I couldn't grow for sheet back then !-- Me and dirt ? -- I had to find another way !-- I was fighting with aero and nutes and when I added EM 1 -- Boom I was there !--


----------



## ness (Aug 5, 2017)

I look in my book the other day to see what this stretching of the plants mean.  Couldn't fine anything on the stretch.   Is it a good thing?  Because, most of my plants are stretching.


----------



## ness (Aug 5, 2017)

What, I battled two grows and this one here.  And, they are looking better each year.  With the help for the OFC.


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

When a plant is moved to bloom in aero it will have a burst of growth -Many especially those sativas will have the distance between leaves (internode spaces) -- will also stretch meaning more distance between them !-- Most people mean  when they refer to stretch are talking about the height of a plant when I move it to bloom and the height it is when It's harvest it is how much it stretched !-- I like the indica heavy hybrids because U can find phenos the keep the leaves packed close together !-- I don't want something that will triple -or quadruple in size from the beginning of bloom till  harvest !-- For me no more than triple in size !-- Double or a little more is right for me for now !-- Inside we control how big a plant is before we send it to bloom !-- I guess outside when a plant puts on a burst of growth close to fall it must be the stretch ?


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 5, 2017)

Morning folks,  this is a good solution.  I felt lost yesterday, no way to contact the only people I trust.  Keef,  I could open the first page and work my way through the thread but couldn't post and couldn't open the last page.  Ahh well.  2200 pages or therabouts is a pretty darn good run.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 5, 2017)

I got into the RSO yesterday and weren't sure it wasn't me.  :vap_smiley:


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Yep Nick !-- It was strange !-- I was in a foul mood about that scoot and spending $700 for a brake job anyway !-New discs and drums on the back and new pads all the way around !- Beeches ! --The Scooter starts then chokes out and won't idle !-- I want to lean up the the fuel but I'm let them tell me what to do !-- I'm pissed because I expected it to run !- Is that too much to expect ? -- Nice scoot too !


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Well was it U Nick ? -- I passed myself one time in the hall on time on the way to the bathroom !-- I think ?


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 5, 2017)

The New OFC. Still out restocking. Stay high


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 5, 2017)

Keef said:


> Well was it U Nick ? -- I passed myself one time in the hall on time on the way to the bathroom !-- I think ?



Naaaah,  wasn't me.  I got so wrecked on that stuff I didn't leave the house.  May just do it again today.  Slept good too.  On another note, I had 5 of 5 purple kush sprout and I had one auto pounder which has just showed its head.  How big of a pot do they need?  I know crap about autos


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Negative knowledge about autos Nick !-- Just seems like U would start them in the pot U gonna finish them in cause they don't have  a lot  of time !--
It got all stormy looking yesterday and cooled it off some but no rain !-- There's  a storm post to move into the Gulf !-- Be nice to get some rain but no hurricane !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2017)

Ness, stretch is what the plant does before it flowers. It makes more room for all those buds. 
I am off to an open house.  got the plants sns'd for thrip.. Sticky traps told me i needed that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning my friend wh, how the heck are you?



Im just fine Mam. Getting rid of stress has made all the difference in the world. The last couple days have been scary good. I started taking Hawthorn,Ubiquiol,Vit C,and GPLC(Glicine Propionyl L Carnitine) and it seems to be working.
Keef i done thought ya had banned me from your thread.  Lol


----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Ah, the new ofc...
> Umbra, here is one of my favorite gorka tunes though he has many. How bout some " "scrapple on toast".....
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ar1e7-pupXI



2Red I've posted this song here before. Hopper you are what you eat. Nick 1 gal container is usually good for autos. I usually do rso caps every day.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 5, 2017)

Supposed to be a high of 92 today but right now is a wonderful 75 degrees!
I hope you all have a wonderful day...


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

I musta lost a post ? -- Hopper I thought I got banned at first !
I take my cannacaps 3 times a day !-- I seem to be able to control the dose better! -- I'm probably about as pickled in cannabinoids as Umbra !-- I don't know that old fart got a hell of a tolerance ? -- I stay high to keep the rage away !-- Plus I'm old !-- I do what I want !-- and mostly feel no need to justify anything ! -- I just really don't want to go to jail for growing weed !-- Or for anything else !-- I'm allergic to jail !


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

If Rose wants to rename the thread ? -- I vote for "Group W" !


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2017)

How bout,,,,,Oldasspotheads...lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2017)

umbra said:


> 2Red I've posted this song here before. Hopper you are what you eat. Nick 1 gal container is usually good for autos. I usually do rso caps every day.



That explains it. I eat the hell out of unsalted mixed nuts. Thats why im NUTS...:rofl:


----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2017)

Keef said:


> If Rose wants to rename the thread ? -- I vote for "Group W" !


I like that name, lol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2017)

44041,,,that was the last post on the OFC.


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

D.D. on the way to Austin !--
 I'm waiting on a response from the scooter peeps !-- I needs to ride !-- I'm try to remain calm !-- but I ain't happy bout the scooter !-- We got a storm brewing and all sorts of stuff wash up on the beach! -- After one storm I found a bag of oranges and a 6 pack of Budlight !-- U just wouldn't believe the stuff wash up on the beach !-- Makes U wonder about it's story !-- One year there was a staircase !-- Lots of gas cans and ice chest !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

I hope the old thread remains where U can get to it !-- I had an idea once !-- U know my grand babies gonna be teenagers before U know it and we've never met so I thought hey the O.F.C. is kinda like a diary ? -- U want to know what I was up to when ? --There it is !-- See my best and my worst ! -- I'm Pot Pharmer  !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 5, 2017)

I to like Group W.  Now I gonna have to go have a listen and burn one.


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Hopper -- Stress kills it's as simple as that !-- U got to work to find ways to have less stress !-- The cannacaps have been my saving grace !-- It's hard to be stressed out when U lit up like a Christmas tree !
My mission is to find the perfect buzz !-- I know it'll be hard and I'll have to smoke much weed to find perfection but it's all about  the quest not the destination !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 5, 2017)

Hope this carbon filter can just sit in the tent. Or Outside. The thing weighs 14 LBS. I will feel better using it. Might need a bigger exhaust fan.


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Hippy U da one say I'm grow some Skunky weed " !-- I hope that filter works well too !-- I done learned to take Umbra at his word !-- That Skunky sheet scare me !-- I perfer a fruit salad in the deep woods smell myself !-- Night Shade be getting all sorts of piney !- Just another layer to my "Air Freshener " ! -- 
I been a cloning fool since D.D. left !-- Took 5 --BOC cuts --5 -King Louie cuts and a couple Mazar-i-Shariff 
GDP -x- BPU next !-- Gotta take'm while I can !


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Umbra where the blueberry come from in Golden Ticket -x- BOC ? -- It may change but I'm getting some blueberry ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2017)

Cold Bud light,,,yehaaaaaaaaa
Oh,,and a bowl of Rockstar. Yummyyyy


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Stick with the indica heavy like that Hopper !-- Dam They's a lot of shunk in that Rockstar !


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2017)

This **** kicks yur butt. Watching TV,,and then your waking up,,,,,wondering what happened.  :rofl:


----------



## Kraven (Aug 5, 2017)

Found the new place


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 5, 2017)

You know I went and looked at the Rockstar. Looks nice, Might get that one day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2017)

Woodhippy,,it Really is an excellent pain reliever and anti stress medication. Smells awesome too. I was setting watching tv and the next thing i know my Wife is waking me up. Lol,,,,,Im gonna kick her butt,,,in my next dream. Lol


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

5 lbs frozen blueberries --5 lbs sugar -- Some water and yeast ? -- Nothing to see here move along !-
-I ain't !--
 O.K. yes I am !-- 5 gallons on blueberry wine in da bucket !-- 5 gallon coconut wine in a secondary fermenter !-- It got the D.D. seal of approval !-- She thinks she can drink that Blueberry Merlot faster than I can make it ? -- Come on !-- B-Real !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

She go bouncing back to Austin with my last 2 bottles of that expensive Pear Brandy !-- Took me about 3 big a** cans of Libby's Pears in heavy syrup to make that !--Well to make 5 gallons of wine then freeze it down to one gallon !-- She take my last 2 --750 mil bottles !--  Taking clones making wine ? -- I need to slow down and burn something !
Next I might do a fruit cocktail brandy ?


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 5, 2017)

Keef I have been tossing this Aero around. Thinking for clones to start. 1 box at a time see if it will work for me. I have to get GDP through reveg before any more beans. And still need room for clones from flower.


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

I vote for the 25 the amendment !
I still want to know if shutting down the O.F.C. was just glitch ? -Or did somebody put a glitch in it ?-- -I got my own ideas about what happened !-- Not a problem though it didn't shut us down long! -- That is another reason U should be able to get in touch with at least 2 more people !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Hippy I walk U through what I do anytime U want !-- Those black grow boxes with squares got room for 35 2 inch holes !-I use one as an access port for air lines and pump cord !-- - It's like they laid the box lids out to be drilled !-- 2 them boxes make up about a square yard/meter !-
So 34 clones  in each box ? -- U don't have to use them all !-- I try to take cuts in groups of 5 because that's  how many holes across in a box !-- I'm thinning up some on varieties! -- I had to get as many varieties  and grow them out to get myself a weed education cause I can't got to the weed store !-- I'm thin out what I got some cause I got some coming in those seed I bred that I have to evaluate too !-- There's  dank back there for sure !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2017)

Nothing makes since. There should be No maximum on post count on a forum. So im not sure why that thread wont work. Ive been on forum's where that is nothing.  So i dont get it.
Where is my buddy Hackerman,,he knows what im talking about.


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

I got 2 of those boxes in veg along with a smaller one !-- Veg need to give me 6 plants a week maybe 8 -10 inches tall !-- I put those 6 in a bloom box on Wednesday! -- Next week all 8 bloom boxes be working again !
One week after that I start  harvesting a box every Wednesday and moving over 6 more to refill it !-- I been looking for stuff that likes what I do !-- I found a few !


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't know how to write computer code but I am sure it could be done that way !-- Piggy back the command in on another signal ? -- I don't know what happened but there is a reason it shut down !-- It didn't just happen on it's own ! -- Need a good signals tech to look at the software and see if somebody been messing with it ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Don't nobody run climb under your rock !-- We figure it out !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2017)

Yep,,,something aint right. I kmow computers,,and i know a little bout programming. This makes no since,,all the other threads work just fine. This computer can count past 40,000 easy.


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Yep !-- After I got banned from 420 for life apparently someone got into the system and changed a mods profile to show thier favorite variety was Ditch Weed !-- I got blamed I'm sure but I didn't do it !-- - So I know these systems aren't that secure !


----------



## Kraven (Aug 5, 2017)

Me neither, been some weird goings on in the last few days....jut sayin.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 5, 2017)

now this thread has extra pages, i see page 7 and im on page 4


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 5, 2017)

What do I care I used to live in Dallas. Now it is Seattle. But I Agree something is up. 
 My Rock is near by.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 5, 2017)

Perfect Paranoia Is Perfect Awareness !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2017)

I have summoned Hackerman, to get his opinion.


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

My thought wasn't that the po-po hacked it !-- Some people don't like this O.F.C. and would like to see the thread shut down and me gone !-- My po-po spidy sense is sleeping thru this one !-- It is just someone being mischievous !-- This is not even a big deal !-- I'm the lightening rod here !-- They come after us they'll  get me first !-- Then it should be like that thing all country boys know !-- If there are 10 crows on a fence and U shoot one --How many are left ? -- 
None of ya'll in prohibition states should still be on that fence if I go down !-- Don't worry I ain't going down !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2017)

If you guys want to change the name let me know, we would have to start a new thread though. I can't change the titles.


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

I wish I could go back and look !-- Did I ever say anything about living in the house with the palm trees ? -- I know they gonna find me now !


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Rose I don't care about the title !-- It just seems that it should indicate it is a continuation of the O.F.C. in some manner !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2017)

it does say 2 so i will leave it alone


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

If after Sessions gets thru with "sanctuary cities" and turns to the free states and try to make them accept federal law on weed ? -- I got to crawl back under my rock !-- Then there is also Cory Bookers "The Marijuana Justice Act " bill !-- We live in strange times !-- We might be freedom fighters in the war on weed or we could end up as common criminals !-- I came out from under my rock to make a statement !-- I been waiting 50 years for that legal joint and by God I will see the end of this stupid war !


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Rose do U want to change the name of the thread ? -

U know I'm get my Tarot Cards --Rune Stones and CKN bones out and see what I can find my way  !-- I find something ? --I'm wrap one up tight and drop it on the map !-- I don't have to find U it will !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

Something stinks and I can't tell if the smell is coming from within or from outside !-- I take this personally !-- I want to know what happened and why !-- Them old cop questions ? -- Who -what -where and why ? -- 
Mostly the who and why will work for me !-- I'm not gonna leave this alone !-- If it's inside and U  want me gone just tell me !-- If not when U find out tell me what happened !-- Shutting that thread down was no accident !


----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2017)

back to the shadowman dumb a



























 shadowman you real are dumb a**


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2017)

We'll see how I feel about it tommorrow but tonight I think I might be done here !-- They took my thread and  I'm not very happy abut it !


----------



## Kraven (Aug 6, 2017)

Getting weirder every time I drop in....whats up with this thread?


----------



## mrcane (Aug 6, 2017)

Good morning OFC.....Keef you are not going anywhere ...smokin on some good East Coast bud...costly but good..:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2017)

I was able to get to the thread with Tapatalk,,even write a post but it was closed so it wouldnt let me do anything. Why can i get to it one way but not the other? Tells me it still works. Thats how i seen Roses last post,,,44041.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 6, 2017)

Still working on cleaning out my parent's house.the funeral is Wednesday. Will get the house ready to sell and head to Ohio too see my new grandson....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2017)

mrcane said:


> Still working on cleaning out my parent's house.the funeral is Wednesday. Will get the house ready to sell and head to Ohio too see my new grandson....



Sorry my friend.


----------



## umbra (Aug 6, 2017)

Good morning everyone. Went to Hempcon. NCH said to say hi. I asked him if he had access to any cbd strains. He said he had something special. I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank You all ..We will celebrate their lives, they were both 93 years old and married for 70 yrs...:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2017)

Your folks love story is pretty amazing Cane, you come from good stock as my dad used to say. 70 year marriage is hard to imagine these days.  I am glad you have a new grandson to see.  the ying and yang.  Cane, you have missed so much smoke, the whole state is covered. Fires from BC.

Cool about cbd's umbra..  Good morning WH, how is your morning? 

Bud goes for his hopefully last xray in the morning then i hope he is released to pt... 

I am off to do plant stuff while it is cool.

keef, don't get the noids. i think it was just a full tired thread. To fat to load.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2017)

Im good Mam. Going to mow my yard fore it gets to hot.
Rose,,i wonder why i can get to the old OFC with Tapatalk? I can even write a post,,,of course it wont work cause the thread is closed,,,but it tells me it is still workable. All i had to do was use post finder and click on 44041 and it takes me to the last page. Ive seen Threads much much larger on forums then Keefs.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 6, 2017)

Morning folks. Been working with plants and taking clones. Putting another box in veg. Full steam ahead. :48:


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 6, 2017)

Cane Sorry about your parents. Sound like a wonderful happy life they had.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2017)

http://techwelkin.com/how-to-solve-this-webpage-has-a-redirect-loop-problem
Rose ,,i believeThe htaccess file is whats causeing the problem on the MP server.


Also found this::::https://help.dreamhost.com/hc/en-us...ct-and-rewrite-my-URLs-with-an-htaccess-file- 
How can I redirect and rewrite my URLs with an .htaccess file?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2017)

I say let's not mess with it. The old thread will always be here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2017)

Thats okay with me,,just trying to help. To bad your Admin doesnt understand his server and how it works.


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 6, 2017)

Keef said:


> We'll see how I feel about it tommorrow but tonight I think I might be done here !-- They took my thread and  I'm not very happy abut it !




You upset cause a thread was closed?  Atleast you can still read it.  some remember when the entire site crashed and some of us lost valuable info that we will never get back or see.  so just be Happy they started another thread for you. or is that what piss ya off?  someone else started it.  Besides these threads dont share the cultivation of MJ.  just a bunch of chitchat  filling up server space.  just my opinion


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 6, 2017)

Good morning ofc2, anybody else missing Kraven? I can't seem to find any of his posts or threads or pics.... Maybe I'm just not looking in the right places...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 6, 2017)

Still seeing something kinda weird here. When you select the last page of a thread and go there, the forum is showing several pages beyond that but not letting you go to them.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2017)

I don't understand 2RE.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 6, 2017)

For instance this thread by budlight, http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74523&page=9
When I click it, the page bar shows 11 pages but I can only access up to page 9. I've seen this on not all but several threads....


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 6, 2017)

I get the same thing red. But over in http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1020993#post1020993 It shows Kravens as the last poster. I read his post before, And it is not there now


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2017)

hmmm that only shows 9 pages on my screen. Not 11. weird.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2017)

kraven has deleted some of his stuff. he does that once in a while.


----------



## Keef (Aug 6, 2017)

My thread is gone this is Rose's thread !-- Bye !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 6, 2017)

It looks almost as if he has deleted himself entirely...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2017)

Ive seen that several times on the OFC. It would show one page more then what there was. We need to make sure the admin knows that the file htaccess i mentioned above can get damaged and we can loose the whole forum. Thats a fact.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2017)

Keef, really? This is your thread. There are no secrets or conspiracies. The other thread will be here forever.  I give up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Keef, really? This is your thread. There are no secrets or conspiracies. The other thread will be here forever.  I give up.



She is right Keef,,,this is a server problem that a good IT tech could fix in a hot minute. The Administrator for this site probably does not know how to fix his Web Site. It is an easy fix for an IT guy. Hell its easy to google. Nobody is after you Bro, ,,its a programming problem. My concern is it doesn't get fixed and things keep getting worse,,we could loose the forum because of no site Maitenance. Im not in favor of a round two of loosing everything like before.

What can I do with an .htaccess file?

There are several things you can do with an .htaccess file to customize your site. Below are a few examples:

How can I control file extensions with an .htaccess file?
How can I redirect and rewrite my URLs?
How do I deny access to my site?
How do I force my site to load securely?
How do I password protect my site?
How do I prevent image hotlinking?
Setting headers with an .htaccess file
Using SSI on files with an .html extension
How to create a site maintenance message
How can I force a file to be downloaded?
How can I cache my site with an .htaccess file?
How can I control my directory indexes?
Transparently redirect your root directory to a subdirectory
See also 
.htaccess overview

This tells you one of the ways it might be fixed,,,,,,https://www.webhostinghero.com/restore-damaged-htaccess-file-wordpress/


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 6, 2017)

G'morning folks.  Its pretty quiet around here.  I think I fixed my riding mower, just need to go get some gas.  I may finally have to get out of the house.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> G'morning folks.  Its pretty quiet around here.  I think I fixed my riding mower, just need to go get some gas.  I may finally have to get out of the house.



Needed gas. :rofl:


----------



## Kraven (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm around 2RE


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 6, 2017)

Smoking Weed, Drinking Beer and smoking Baby Back Ribs. That's my afternoon.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2017)

Ill be right over...yehaaaaaaaas


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 6, 2017)

And you would be Welcome, Bring some Rockstar.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2017)

Be more then glad too. Wish ya still lived in the Big D. If ya ever back around,,holla.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 6, 2017)

You got that scooter runnin yet Keef?


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 6, 2017)

Hopper We go down to see the Grandkids. It will be next year before we do it again. I will let you know. Would Love it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2017)

Awesome,,,just let me know. Ill be here,,,well that is if i aint working outta town.  Hope not,,im sick of traveling.


----------



## umbra (Aug 6, 2017)

I bought some blue sherbet yesterday at hempcon. It is good, but....chiesel kicks its butt.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 6, 2017)

Hopper you know where the 
BUREAU OF ENGRAVING AND PRINTING  is We Stay near there. Our other son live in Arlington near 6 Flags. I hate to drive down there. I am getting a little more used to it.  I am Still driving like in Texas. Got to stop it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2017)

My Son and his Wife live in Arlington. And i will look that place up. Im high,,,so right now im setting in my chair and still not sure where im at..lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2017)

Yeah,,that place is in Fort Worth. Bout 40 mins away from me.  No big deal.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 6, 2017)

Looks like time to Fry some Mushrooms and have Supper. 

View attachment 8617 (Medium).jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 6, 2017)

Hippy,  I'm sooooo jealous.  Them look awesome


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 7, 2017)

Hey all you Texans, we had one of your statesmen in our little town tonight...
James McMurtry and band came and played a fabulous show for us! 

View attachment IMG_1271.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

Glad we could give ya some happiness from the Great State of Texas. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

Hey Giggy. Time to get am attitude adjustment,,,i mean smoke some Dank that is. Yehaaaaa


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2017)

Morning guys


----------



## ness (Aug 7, 2017)

Good morning OFC.   Wake and Bake.  Time to check on the girls outside.  SD is doing good in the house.  Have a good High Morning OFC.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

umbra said:


> Morning guys



Morning Bro,,hope ya has a great day.

What up Ness,,,yehaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

Keef,,,where you at. Ya need to take all that camo off,,put down the M16,,and get off the roof. :rofl:

Its just a glitch in a file that they dont know how to fix. Nothing more. And its not Roses fault,,,she is  a Moderator,,not an IT Tech. I could probably fix it but i would not mess with a forum that doesnt belong to me. Hackerman most definitely could fix it but probably feels the same as me. Messing with that file can be tricky so i dont blame Rose for not wanting to deal with it. Whe ever created the Webb site can fix that in no time. Eather way,,this thread is still yours.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2017)

Good morning all, hopefully keef will be back soon. this is his thread after all.

So Umbra, i need some advice. The Valentines are all boys... only took them 3 months to show. So since i already have all three boys cloned, i think i will bring them in and veg them and breed when they are ready.  I have most of the CBD' females cloned i will finish up with that today..  The big boys i will just kill, is that ok?
These are things that are on my mind. am i thinking right?


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 7, 2017)

Morning folks.  Woke up this morning to 65 degrees and rain.  I don't wanna leave the house.  Smoke one with me?


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2017)

Rose, you are on target. Good idea. I had a sneaky feeling that they would all turn out to be male. Keef is having a tantrum. Not sure he will get passed it.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2017)

I hope he gets passed it. this is his thread for crying out loud. Ok, i go kill the big boys now. thank you.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm old !- I'm crazy -- I got brain damaged and sometimes I see things that aren't there !-- All I could see was Rose putting her name on my thread !-- I went back and read Her first post on this thread and I'm feeling a little stupid !-- 

Forgive me Rose ?

Forgive me O.F.C. ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2017)

We are family! Sometimes a little space and time gives a better perspective. Time for wake n bake and a big ole cup of Joe


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2017)

You are forgiven this time Keef. Why would i want my name on your thread? I only stop by this thread to keep an eye on you guys.. lol, not. I don't need no stinking name on a thread.( i love using double negatives)  Yes, you are forgiven by me.  Just know we are all on your side... don't forget it again.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 7, 2017)

Looks like Nic might get BPoM if things hold up, nice job buddy.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't know why Rose !-- U better keep an eye on us !-- and U can't use double negatives !-- That's my trademark !-- Triple negatives? - Now they hard !

I took some extra caps this morning !-- I beat my body up and when I do that and get to hurting something happens to the brain chemistry and the rage gets loose !-- 
As for the scooter it starts and spits and sputters then dies !-- I'm waiting on a call from he rep. --It got a fuel problem !-- They jamming me !-- I needs to ride !-- I shoulda just stayed down and recovered but no I wanted to ride !-- That ain't helped my mood any !-- 
I'm lay up and let my body heal and try to reel my mood back in it is not real --Just brain chemistry !-- 
When it runs unfettered it ain't good !


----------



## ness (Aug 7, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Keef,,,where you at. Ya need to take all that camo off,,put down the M16,,and get off the roof. :rofl:
> 
> Its just a glitch in a file that they dont know how to fix. Nothing more. And its not Roses fault,,,she is a Moderator,,not an IT Tech. I could probably fix it but i would not mess with a forum that doesnt belong to me. Hackerman most definitely could fix it but probably feels the same as me. Messing with that file can be tricky so i dont blame Rose for not wanting to deal with it. Whe ever created the Webb site can fix that in no time. Eather way,,this thread is still yours.


 
:rofl:


----------



## ness (Aug 7, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Morning folks. Woke up this morning to 65 degrees and rain. I don't wanna leave the house. Smoke one with me?


 
:48:Nice morning here in GA.  The woods was nice and peaceful.  Got to get more bug spray.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

Little commie bastids ever where Hopper !-- U got to hold the high ground !

Morning Ness !- Want to be crazy with me ?-- No I'm smoking it off !--

 I need to get to the grow I'm behind !-- Those cheap little micros sprayers I use don't plug up often but ya need to clean and replace any that may be plugged !- The filter pumps I use keep them from plugging but after a couple months ya needs to clean them -- Another thing that will bite me in aero if the filter getting loaded up !-- pump has to work harder and that cause heat !-- Heat cause pH and other problems !-- Trying to get a rhythm down but I let it go last couple days and it was already past time for that maintenance! -- I got work to do !-- I went back and turned on my RO water !-- Gonna need more than I got !-- All in all the grow looks O.K. !-- I got a new Strawberry girl I sexed I gotta do something with !-- Probably move her back to veg. And take the top for a cutting see if she won't bush for me and let me get my Strawberry cuts !--Still got to grow her out and put her in a jar awhile !-- She got to beat her momma if she wants to stay !


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2017)

Rose, I found a pack of those green crack cbd fem....$125...damn


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2017)

wow, for how many seeds, 10?  I do love that smoke. I am high hopes for my gc/snow lotus from you. she is a big pretty plant, looking very sativa, considering the indica of the louts.  That is cheap compared to the valentines. Tell me about hempcom.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

They a little worse from wear and tear but they be O.K. ! 

View attachment 20170807_104254-1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

Damnt Rose,,,get yur name off my thread,,,i mean Keefs thread. :rofl: Trouble maker,,,lol. Just playen
Time for a big bowl of Dank,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaa

Keef,,keep an eye out ,me think the Aliens are messen yur thread. :bolt:


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

I know Hopper !-- Bastids !
West coast got hemp con -- I got a local Hydro store with this "South Texas Farmer" guy trying educate  people about sustainable indoor farming !-- I wandered into the store once just to see !-- Looked like a po-po front to me but the people check out !- They be who they say they are !-- Anyway he give classes or something once a month ? or every week ? -- When I get my transportation  problems solved I think I might go to one his things and learn about water pharming !-- Mostly I want to see what kind of people are there and listen to the questions they ask !-- See how many are pot farmers !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> wow, for how many seeds, 10?  I do love that smoke. I am high hopes for my gc/snow lotus from you. she is a big pretty plant, looking very sativa, considering the indica of the louts.  That is cheap compared to the valentines. Tell me about hempcom.



It was smaller than last year. Majority of vendors were growers promoting their brand selling flowers, shatter, and swag ( T shirts, lighters, hats, ect ). A few clone wholesalers, a couple glass guys, and a few edibles companies. Only cbd I saw were in the edibles. Vape carts were super cheap, $100 for 10. A few growers stood out.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 7, 2017)

Dang glad to see ya Keef!  I wuz missin' seeing pics o' dem yaller topped totes.  

I been invaded by noseeum's.  They fit through the screens


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

Nick i hate those little basterds. They use to eat my *** up in Florida.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

Negative knowledge about wha ? -- If it will bleed ? --I can kill it !-- Are they dangerous Nick?  - How big a noseum be ? -- Scatter gun or rifle ? -


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

They call them (no see ems) for a reason.  Ya cant see the bastages. They bite like a fly.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

Well that sucks !


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

I had to calm D.D. down this morning before she went to bed !-- She tangled with the apartment  people! --I imagine that me being the calm one ? -- This a messed up world !-- Anyway the storms got wound up and dropped about 10 inches of rain last night on the Austin area last night !-- Lots of hills and rock so it flooded lots of places !
Nick we don't got those thangs but we got scorpions that when they sting U on the a** ? --Make U find Jesus !-- I sat on one twice since I been here !-- Worse than a yellow jacket sting !-- Made me cry !


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

I got stung by a scorpion between the toes once. He was in my shoe.  Made me sick and hurt like hell. I was 12yrs old. I also found Jesus. Lol


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 7, 2017)

Never been around a scorpion but I know they nasty.  When I was stationed in Australia, got used to checking shoes before you put 'em on.  They had these spiders down there called red backs.  Really nasty.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 7, 2017)

I drink shots of tequila with a scorpion on my wrist.

Oh, wait. That's not me, that's James Bond.

OK, never mind.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

Dam it is hot out there !-- Looked at the trouble shooting tips for the scooter !-- It ain't getting enough gas !-- I think it got a loose vacuum line somewhere !-- Just looked and the fuel filter ain't even full !-- Still waiting for them to respond but I probably get someone I can't understand !-- I gotta look at the tech manual and figure out why I ain't getting gas !--Bastids !-- I should be riding instead of sweating !


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> I drink shots of tequila with a scorpion on my wrist.
> 
> Oh, wait. That's not me, that's James Bond.
> 
> OK, never mind.



You sound like Keef now. 006 and 007,,, :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

Keef said:


> Dam it is hot out there !-- Looked at the trouble shooting tips for the scooter !-- It ain't getting enough gas !-- I think it got a loose vacuum line somewhere !-- Just looked and the fuel filter ain't even full !-- Still waiting for them to respond but I probably get someone I can't understand !-- I gotta look at the tech manual and figure out why I ain't getting gas !--Bastids !-- I should be riding instead of sweating !



Is the float stuck?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

What kinda scooter is it. Give me some info on the scoot and i will do some digging.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

It's called a Tao-Tao 150 cc power max Hopper !---I got from superiorpowersports--- It'll crank spit and sputter a few times and die !-- It is just a simple fuel problem but I haven't twisted any wrenches for long time !


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 7, 2017)

Spit and sputter sounds a lot like what WH said... if it has a float bowl, remove it and clean it.


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2017)

I was thinking it was the gas petcock shut off


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

You can pick a new carb up for under 30 bucks for that scooter.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

That was my first thought Umbra and I can't find one !-- Even looked in the manual and not a mention of one !-- Dam thing is new should be something simple !-- Gotta be !


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

https://www.everestpartssupplies.co...FZzR5a2vu2t0dG-Rw-ica4rJajyXbh6MaArUmEALw_wcB


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

If this is your Scooter,,the carb above should be correct.
http://www.taotao.us/index.cfm/scooters/lancer-150/


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

By the way,,the bowl is on the bottom of the carb.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 7, 2017)

Is there a tank vent like on my little mercury outboard tank. That sounds just like what happens when I forget to open the tank vent...


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

I functioning at less than 50% today so no big deal !-- Feel like I been tied to the whipping post !-- I should probably concentrate on getting the grow caught up !-- Storm moving into the lower Gulf this week and I'm looking forward to beach combing on the scoot !-- 110 heat index today so I need to just stay down but it gets hard to stay down when U want to do stuff !-- Got some good bud decarbing so I take me some a dose of caps then worry about stuff !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 7, 2017)

Seems like there should be a petcock just about where the gas leaves the tank.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

Red Eyes they delivered it without a gas cap so I'm waiting on one !-- They making me work for the this scooter !-- I still haven't put the rear view mirrors and cargo box on the back !-- I just took it out the crate checked the oil and put some high test gas in it --Bout half a tank and here we are !


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2017)

So its brand new? And yes it should have a shut off valve/petcock. Other wise you would have no way to shut off gas or go to reserve.


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2017)

do your farming chores and by the time you focus on something else, the answer will appear, or tech guys call or you realize your Korean isn't as good as the thought and you been holding stuff upside down and to the right.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

Just came back from around the block on the scooter !-- Now I can finish putting it together this afternoon !-- Seems the idle screw wasn't even touching the idle adjust lever !-- Screwed it down and adjusted the idle and we should be good now !-- Knew it had to be something simple !-- Umbra my Korean is only good enough to start a fight !-- I don't think I be needing them !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2017)

So are you Marlon Brando on a '53 Triumph Thunderbird or Lee Marvin on a HD 45


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

I would be Pee-Wee Herman on his bicycle !-- With a motor !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 7, 2017)

Keef,  them chinese scooters are made with cloned versions of better products.  If yours is new, take it back to the dealer.  If you mess with it they will not honor the warranty.  I went through that with a quad I bought from them for my grandkids.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 7, 2017)

My bad.  Mine was together when I bought it.  I got to of 'em (quads) for my grandkids.  One ran great, one never ran right and we replaced everything keeping it going.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

We good Nick it was just that throttle adjustment screw !-- I just strapped Princess Ginger pup to my chest in her carrier and took her for a ride !-- She do like to ride !-- Now where did I put that battery cover ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

Nick I paid extra to have it put together !-- All I have to do is put the rear view mirrors on and then bolt on the cargo carrier !-- I wasn't gonna put a scooter together out a box of parts !--

 I had a buddy after the war  ended who used to buy crates of surplus gun parts and we would sit around putting guns together !-- and that's  why they quit selling crates of surplus gun parts !-- Wish I still had one them black rifles !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 7, 2017)

Watch out, Keef is mobile! Keep an eye on the news tonight....


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2017)

BUD CAN WALK!!!!!!!!!

KEEF CAN RIDE!!!!!

Life is  good.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 7, 2017)

Afternoon Folks. I got this PeeWee picture of keef on his scooter. Burned into my brain now. Consumed a heavy dose of caps at work today. I gotta do that more often. Stalking the UPS truck Be back later.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

Yea ! --Bud and Rose !-- 

Yep I'm mobile again ! -- Now I guess I should get plates and stuff huh ?-- I ain't getting no motorcycle license though cause that ain't a motorcycle !--Is my reasoning flawed !-- I been having some of that lately !

Hippy that's  a better picture in your mind than the one from Dumb and Dumber on that mini bike !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 7, 2017)

Yay Rose, Bud, Keef!!! Nap time for me.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

I just took me a nice dose of caps !-- Hippy the caps make life easier even if there is nothing wrong with U !
I could use one them crushed up morphine pills like they use to give me !-- O.K. they didn't come crushed !-- U had to do that !-- Anyway my aches got pains !-- We got some rain coming but the closer it get the more it dies down !-- Just a tease !-- Ain't gonna rain here !-- The dog wants to ride again !-- I messed up when I took her on that first ride !-- 
Nick know how the Shiti-Tzu are !--Hard headed little sheets !--  They don't get thier way ? --They get even with U !


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2017)

glad you're in the wind. keep the rubber side down


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

I try Umbra !-- U gonna watch the debut of political name T.V. on Facebook !-- They gonna show the "Real News " !
None of that fake stuff about Russia--or Investigations and the like !-- Only Officially sanctioned news that make him look good !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 7, 2017)

I see I missed Rose post. Congrats.


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2017)

Rose, now get Bud really high so he can't walk


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 7, 2017)

It might not be the best, I have a 16 in tall 9.5 inch around carbon filter. With a 170 CFM Fan. A 6 inch Ducting out of the tent. Filter is on the Floor.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you guys, i don't know which of us is happier. Maybe him, but i could do a little dance my own self. Thanks for your support. that is what we do here, thank you. 

Umbra, he went right out and fixed the irrigation that i couldn't get done. The doctor told him he had lost all the muscle in his thigh, so it is going to be a lot of work for him to get it back, but I know him, and he will. I think i will lay on the couch and request a coffee. lol


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 7, 2017)

Here what it looks like. 

View attachment 8717tent.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

Why the pic so funny colored Hippy ? -- Dam lights !-- I know mine do it too !-- Nice looking plants !--U gearing up to make a run with that stanky Skunk stuff ?

I saw Hack made a post this morning !-- Hack should come hang out with us some !-- Maybe teach me how to do some computer stuff !-- I have sworn off shooting smart phones even if they possessed by the devil and need to be kilt !-- It is not socially acceptable to put decepticons out they misery !-- 

Rose --U made it thru the 6 weeks !-- Poor baby girl !-- It'll  get better now !


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2017)

You can hang the filter from the frame work of the tent


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 7, 2017)

I feel as the frame needs reinforcing first. Think I will build it's own frame. Everything moving in 9 weeks or so.  umbra is my fan strong enough.  They are sleeping now.  Keef I know nothing. I have been told you need Linux and stuff to Hack.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

Hippy U high ? --I was talking about Hackerman !-- Buncha Stoners !-- Speaking of which I just got thru making me a bottle of cannacaps !-- When I make caps I have to take taxes !-- I like taxes ! -- 
I move my last group to bloom Wednesday and bloom be full !-- I can get more plants in the boxes but they all 8 will be working again and the rotation rolling !- Bout time to start putting weed in jars instead of taking it out !


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2017)

WoodHippy said:


> I feel as the frame needs reinforcing first. Think I will build it's own frame. Everything moving in 9 weeks or so.  umbra is my fan strong enough.  They are sleeping now.  Keef I know nothing. I have been told you need Linux and stuff to Hack.



hard to tell by the picture if the fan has enough cfm. but 200 to 400 cfm is a good range


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2017)

Just had to take a couple big fist fulls of Basil --Like several baggies full! -- Anyway U think Tiger bloom would work on some aero Tomatos and peppers ? -- I guess we be finding out !-- I got peppers blooming now !-- I hope rubbing the flowers with a q-tip from flower to flower will fertile them and set fruit !-- thyme -oregano peppers and Tomatos be loving some aero !-- Not that I've ever grown veggies in aero but they like weed nutes !


----------



## Kraven (Aug 7, 2017)

New press finished...would have been doen the other day but I was workin it hot and cross phased and blew both SSR's.....new ones came today and I finished the build and pressed out some golden goo....Peace 

View attachment IMG_20170807_212953.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Aug 7, 2017)

Hey budlight...got these for ya. 

View attachment IMG_20170807_190620.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170807_190633.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning Potheads,,,time for my Coffee and Andy Griffith,,or maybe some American Pickers.
And yes those Nutes will work on veggies. When i stopped growing Weed i used my Nutes on my Veggy Garden. Seem to work just fine. Ive clonned alot of plants and veggies in Bubblers,,just never grew anything to harvest in DWCs but weed.
Besides,,my tomato plants get 6ft tall and 4ft or 5ft wide. Would be a space eater inside.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone want to go for a ride?

Buddy of mine bought me a go cam for my bike. Pretty neat. Snaps onto the handle bar and with a full charge and a 32GB SD card, I get about 4 hours of video.

Here's a quick 1 minute ride...

https://youtu.be/q6dXz9vZRY4


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !
Hopper I had an old tote that used before these black grow boxes and an extra pump so I decided to go D.D. some herbs and stuff !-- The peppers gonna work fine as well as the thyme and oregano !-- Basil really thrives !-- I got a couple cherry tomato plants that I'm worried gonna get outta control !-- I just thought I would grow what worked for the kitchen !-- Tomatos gonna be a challenge that's  for sure !-- That was my back up pump too so I need it the veggies going DWC !
Pipe is empty !-- More coffee and refill the pipe !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning Hack ! -- I was thinking about a beach ride when I get right this morning !-- I don't like video cause they will use that sheet against U in court !-- It can be difficult to talk way outta something that is on film !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2017)

Good morning ofc,
That was a fun ride Hackerman, very cool. were you going fast? Nice countryside and a nice day... fun stuff.
Did i mention BUD CAN WALK?  i know i did, just not over the happiness of it all.

WH, do you get to have a little vacation now? You worked your butt off the last 8 months.
Have a good day each of you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning Rose. Yep im taking a little time off. Had carpenters at my house doing stuff. My next job is in Sherman,,so i will be close to home,,,yehaaaaaaas
And yes,,my old *** got wore out these last 8 months. Got my AFIB in check and im almost off Lopressor. My problem was stress,,so i stopped stressing. Lol


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning Bud porn ? -- I grow midgets but some make me work !-- Midget on the left about a month ahead of that stretchy Blue T.E. ! ( Umbra's  B.B. King on a Tranquil Elephantizer )-- I bred it to the BBSL to try to tighten it up some !--
Then there's  the perfect plant for what I do !-- The Snow Desiel ! 

View attachment 20170808_083213-1.jpg


View attachment 20170808_083548-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

Mobile again !-- Dat's  my beach hog ! 

View attachment 20170808_090735.jpg


----------



## ness (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning OFC.  Rose, that is good News, Bud can walk.  Keef, happy you got your scooter running.  Did, you get the pink helmet?  lol.  Beach is looking good.


----------



## umbra (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning everyone. While searching for stuff on the internet I came across, scrapple flavored ice cream. I sent pix to my family and a few others and overwhelmingly the reaction was yuk. I'm hoping no one decides to breed scrapple flavored weed, bad idea. dogs are inpatient with the catering service


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

Umbra some things just ain't meant to be !-- I don't think I ever had scrapple but I know how it's made and I got a good idea how it would taste and I think U right !-- Be like cold meatloaf flavored weed !-- Someone got a little upset with D.D. one time because she say they weed smell like cat piss !-- And it did !-- So maybe there is a market for scrapple flavored weed !-- Probably  move faster than cat piss weed ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning Ness !-- Yep I'm glad to be scooting again !--


----------



## ness (Aug 8, 2017)

Getting ready to check on the girl with my Coffee and Bowl.  Have a good morning OFC.:farm:


----------



## umbra (Aug 8, 2017)

well the NorCal cat piss is highly sought after strain and it's in the BoC somewhere, lol.


----------



## ness (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning to you and DD to.  Good deal Keef.  Now, all you got to do is get it legal than no worries with po po.


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

O.K. so we might as well breed some scrapple weed ? -- What da hell do I know ? -- Just pretty sure I'm not down with some cat piss weed ! -- I like my fruity stuff or my Hammers like Snow Desiel - White Indica -- Night Shade and Mazar !-- I call them my Hammers cause they will beat U down !-- Some of the fruity ones like Umbra's  Strawberry Desiel cross be fruity Hammers !-- I like it !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 8, 2017)

Good morning ofc! Keef, better get that thing legal so ya don't attract attention. Rose, yay for you and Bud! Umbra, ive never had scrapple and thanks to your friend I probably never will, I do enjoy ice cream though. Don't much care for cat piss either.... Hacker, that was a fun ride, your fast my friend...
Supposed to be in the low 90's here today. Yay, bout 75 degrees right now!!!


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

I know Red Eyes but the bike got here before the title and stuff !-- I'll get plates and stuff soon as I can but I'm not getting a license till I get caught! -- Just on principle !-- Ain't no motorcycle !-- I'm maybe mile from the beach --They let people drive golf carts and stuff on the side streets and crossing the main drag to the beach !-- They "golf carts" are mostly side by side ATVs -- I saw a mobility scooter racing a guy sitting on an ice chest that had a motor !-- Mobility scooter won !-- I don't think they could give me a ticket on the beach but I don't take the chance !-- This morning on my ride a state trooper car entered the beach at one access road and I went out another soon as I saw him !-- I just don't like'm !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2017)

Bud is picking up ****!!!! I am not, I am dancing.

Love the scoot Keef. 

Umbra, sounds nasty, scrapple. Never heard of it, but don't think i want any.

I have peaches and blackberry's something good needs to come from that. yum
Let's get stoned!


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm there Rose !-- Seedless blackberry cobbler ? -- I'm happy for U Rose !-- It's the little things !-- Someone who don't know what happened might think big deal ? -- No !-- It is a BIG deal ! --Right ?--Hey U fought those wire cages to a standstill didn't U ? 
O.K. --When I get set up at the Stoner Ranch with a little welder and such I want to build me something for the beach !-- 100yd dash in loose fluffy sand ?-- Race what U brung ? -- Too much power to the wheels U gonna dig a hole !-- When I'm ready I'm need some ideas ! -- Tractor pull style or mud racing ?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2017)

Thank you Keef. I have a lot to be grateful for. We are fortunate that bud isn't in a wheelchair full time. I worried about that since 1980 when he was diagnosed with MS. When i had to go pick him up from his last day at work and a friend had to drive him to the parking lot cause he couldn't walk. He was on injections for Ms and a whole bunch of drugs that MS folks take. Well, it took him a year, but he got off all those drugs, smokes a high cbd every day and he is fabulous.  So it is not lost on me how grateful i need to be and am...
the story of bud.


----------



## umbra (Aug 8, 2017)

great story Rose, glad Bud is up and running, well walking anyway


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

How about Bud don't have anymore accidents for awhile !-- Rose needs some rest !-- Why is it when U get caught up on the pharm it's time to start over !-- I'm hauling water !-- Only a few steps but I object on account of I don't like hauling water !-- If I didn't have to measure I'd pump it !-- I gotta build me a self filling RO water tank !-- I had about 30 gallons drawn up and now I'm empty and running more !-- 10 more gallons might be enough ? -- I got my last bloom box set up and running !-- Move some girls tommorrow after it stabilizes !-- I go pH it now and adjust it !-- I be chasing my tail up and down !-- No!- give it 24 hours and then pH it !--  Gonna have a couple Purple Haze girls running with I think a Nurse Larry and a couple Snow Desiel !-- ( I like it !)-- Maybe 6 little girls ? -- Then the rotation starts giving back next week !-- Been 2 months I'm not sure I remember how to trim ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 8, 2017)

yes scrapple is sold as a loaf and sliced and fried, but as ice cream it may have missed the mark a bit.
My sick friend likes my weed...a lot, lol. The gummy bears melted into a glob, lol. going thru the collection of beans...I have this special cut of SSH from Spain called Bilbo, very rare. Time to breed something...


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

Hogs head cheese or Sause (?) Is that right ? -- Anyway ate my share and liked it !-- We butchered hogs growing up --rendered the lard and all that stuff but no scrapple ! -- Ya'll got me hongry! -- I might have to throw a yard bird on the smoker or something this evening !-- Hell hot so I ain't going back out till later !
Humidity is up too --So says my face !-- and don't be talking po-po no more ya'll almost  jinxed me !-- He mighta got me but po-po cars can't go that way !--I'm not even sure he saw me but why chance it ? -- Think I'll keep the garage closed awhile ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

Umbra I been trying to encourage U to do some more breeding !-- I don't know how U know to do what U do but don't stop doing it !-- #1 test grower here !-- I still got these 2 BOC to sort out !-- I got 3 baby lemons --All 3 Squish-x- Oregon Lemon !-- U know I really got my hands full for awhile ? -- Don't meant I don't want some beans to what ever unholy thing U breed !--I'm greedy !-- - What U got in mind ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

I had to check the news at noon !-- So North Korea has a miniaturized nuke that will fit on it's ICBM that can reach America ?-- Wouldn't U know it would happen when we got that Inept Joker and his family running the country ?-- With that kind of leadership ? --We all gonna die !-- Time to dig a hole ?


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 8, 2017)

Afternoon Folks. Had the chance to slip out of work 1 1/2 early. I took it. Another fine day on caps. Keef the time to dig a hole was a long time ago. Everything I have worked to perfect. Most of my life has been practice. For that time. I do not care who is in charge of the country. N Korea having Nuke's is just scary.


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

I spent a year up on that Korean border -- They crazy !-- We got Aegis and THADD and could stop most his missiles shot at us but what if we only loose San Francisco and a few more west coast cities and Hawaii ?
Seoul South Korea is a smoking hole with it's millions of people !-- They don't even need nukes to do that !-- It's  only 30 miles away !
I guess I should locate a supply of sulfur and salt petter --I can make the charcoal !-- I can make my own power and blowing stuff up is not hard ! -- At least he'll probably wipe out all those west coast liberals first ?-- Ya'll can come live with me in the Texas badlands !-- 
Mostly though that dude don't want to loose power and got to know if he hit any American city with a nuke we gonna turn that country into a wasteland ?-- So is he willing to commit suicide ?-- I don't think so !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2017)

Seattle...that is a little close.


----------



## umbra (Aug 8, 2017)

Keef said:


> Umbra I been trying to encourage U to do some more breeding !-- I don't know how U know to do what U do but don't stop doing it !-- #1 test grower here !-- I still got these 2 BOC to sort out !-- I got 3 baby lemons --All 3 Squish-x- Oregon Lemon !-- U know I really got my hands full for awhile ? -- Don't meant I don't want some beans to what ever unholy thing U breed !--I'm greedy !-- - What U got in mind ?



I just hate to see some of these beans just sitting here. And I don't like following the crowd of flavor of the week. Prefer to walk my own path with more old school and forgotten genetics that have been the building blocks of many newer strains.


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

U need to do just that Umbra !-- I'm just gonna grow the best I can lay hands on and still keep my a** outta jail !-- This is important to me !-- I would love to have some exotic genetics but I would hate to be made to watch while the po-po ripped them apart and stomped on them !-- I'm just gonna keep doing what I can -- With a little help from my friends!


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

I went back and started at the results of the first cups and did my best to locate what I felt must be the root varieties of some the newer stuff !-- I got sidetracked everytime I tried to make sense of the results of the cups !-- I got as much chance of finding those root varieties as I do finding some kind of category system to organize my thoughts on these different kinds of varieties! -- I don't know so much more than I do know !


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

I do got what I feel must be one those root varieties in Mazar-i-Shariff !-- They been making that "Milk of Mazar" ( Lebonese Blond Hash ) for centuries !-- Other than that I don't have a clue !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 8, 2017)

Took some ripe pollen pods stalks off the BlueDawg Today for Giggy. Have more if anybody can use it.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Bluedawg/Sure_Fire_Seeds/


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2017)

umbra said:


> I just hate to see some of these beans just sitting here. And I don't like following the crowd of flavor of the week. Prefer to walk my own path with more old school and forgotten genetics that have been the building blocks of many newer strains.



I think that is great umbra, i wonder with the new education about terpines if there is some great things in the older stuff. Remember smelling skunk the first time??  I think i read that myrcene .....here is what i read. http://reset.me/story/myrcene-theres-more-to-marijuana-than-cannabinoids/  Anyway, i think it is cool you are doing that.

Woody, i hoped you enjoyed your extra hour of no work, i am sure you did.


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

Let's all turn to page 216 of the Beyond Buds Hymn book !--And sing the terepene song  I don't know if anyone can even read it so I tried anyway ! 

View attachment 20170808_155224-1.jpg


View attachment 20170808_155130-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks Keef Now I know what am missing a-pinene. I need to look for that.


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

Pine ? --Nightshade !-- Maybe Temple -x-BPU ? --Still waiting to see !-- I'm been digging this Blue T.E. !-- Blueberry with a peppery finish !-- Shouldn't work but it does !-- So well !
The possibilities are endless !


----------



## umbra (Aug 8, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I think that is great umbra, i wonder with the new education about terpines if there is some great things in the older stuff. Remember smelling skunk the first time??  I think i read that myrcene .....here is what i read. http://reset.me/story/myrcene-theres-more-to-marijuana-than-cannabinoids/  Anyway, i think it is cool you are doing that.
> 
> Woody, i hoped you enjoyed your extra hour of no work, i am sure you did.



We know so much more about cannabis in general and terpenes specifically, than we did 20 years ago. Many of the older strains were medical based strains that were landrace varieties and adapted for indoor use. When I first started growing, there were no indoor strains. Thank you that reading...very well written. It is so easy to forget how large of a role cannabis played as hemp for cloth, rope, and food. Clearly hemp is high in CBD and low in THC, but that might make good medicine today. It is just my spin.


----------



## umbra (Aug 8, 2017)

1 of my current projects is to save EG's twisted purple og. Problem ...all I had was some 10 year old pollen. Finding a mom worthy was no small challenge. I went with Loompa's emperor og. The emperor purple is born. Sitting on the beans last few years, you know how life goes. Got caught up in chasing the flavor of the week. Popped 'em, sexed 'em, cloned 'em. Running 1 in flower this click. Oh and I flipped the girls.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2017)

I want to grow some old school Arkansas Pine. That **** was lime green and smelled and tasted like pine. It was awesome smoke.


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

Hopper talk to Giggy !-- He bird dogging it or something similar !-- I still got my work to do with this dam genetic doubling !-- I can do this !-- When I'm successful at it and building some confidence --I'm see if I can talk Umbra into sending me some seed to the best he can lay hands on !-Then I'm gonna turn it into a tetraploid and send it back to him !-- Dam straight I'll keep a cut !-- - They say Dr. David Suzuki made U.B.C. Chemo this way and if he can do it so can I !-Even if he didn't make it like I suspect --It can be done !- So Ya'll find some that old school stuff and I'll jack it up ! -- I still got to learn to make feminized seed reliably before I kick off the Tetra Project for reals !-- I'm need about 1,000 -2,000 feminized seed a month for at least a year !-- My grow game best better be flawless too !-- My goal is not to make a new tetraploid !-- My goal is to learn to make them consistently !


----------



## umbra (Aug 8, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> I want to grow some old school Arkansas Pine. That **** was lime green and smelled and tasted like pine. It was awesome smoke.



The closest I have been able to find is Jaw's '79 X Mas Bud IBL. Giggy is all over this one.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 8, 2017)

Hooper That's what I Need. I need to call my Uncle.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 8, 2017)

Just a shot in the dark Umbra...but could you put me on Gainesville Green...closest I have come to resurrecting the strain is 6 dried out old beans that a cat saved from 1987....his beans didn't pop even with the good chems. So if you got a new clue for me that would be plenty...thats one I really want back fosure. Lite lime green and loud, I'm sure you remember it?


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

I guess the O.F.C. won't be passing the Bong Hitters Club anytime soon ? -- I'm still not happy about what happened !-- I'm gonna accept it --there's still something I'm missing but I'll find it !-- I truely hope it was just that Kraven crashed the whole thread deleting stuff even though I'm still not convinced the system is that SAD ?--POOR ?-- Or that Ineffective ? -- We'll see !-- One person on one computer crashes a whole thread by deleting stuff ? -- I guess they better find a way to protect the other threads before someone crashes them deleting stuff too ?--


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 8, 2017)

My peep been in central Arkansas since  1859  And 1961 my Generation. Talk my old man We want Arkansas Pine. Maybe we find it.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 8, 2017)

Giggy you get extra Pine. I will take it.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2017)

Keef, tech admin got back to me, they don't work weekends, i don't think, anyway she said that they did maintenance on Monday and it  (the glitch) would have been fixed then. But since it was so big, it was better to start a new one.
I hope you can be ok with that cause it is the truth.


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

I still got questions Rose !-- What was too big the thread or the Glitch ? -- I understand U believe what U saying and I accept that ! -- Is it all gone ?-- Last time I checked it still showed a loop !-- Is this gonna happen again or regularly ? -- If deleting a bunch of stuff can crash a thread what does that say about the operating system ? -- If someone wants to find out who we are ? -- What do they have to do ? --Just ask ?---- Some of these questions make MP look pretty bad when it comes to tech don't it ? -- They gonna stand by that explanation and admit thier inability to cover our a** ?-- That's  kinda important to us in the prohibition states! -- 
Again Rose I know U got nothing to do with it !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2017)

The thread will be there forever unless the system crashes again like it did last time. we don't want that.  No one can find you here.  I am about done talking about it. If there is something i can do for you let me know.


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

O.k.


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

For the first time I didn't get a loop message when I went to see if the old thread was still there !-- I thought it was all gone since I just got that loop message !-- I'm satisfied !


----------



## Keef (Aug 8, 2017)

I may be a pain in da a** but life has taught me things aren't always the way they appear on the surface and when something unusual happens it might be wise to explore that situation some !--So maybe  U don't get blind sided ?-- If U ain't wrong sometimes ? --U not paranoid enough !


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2017)

giggy said:


> I got will jaws and got some of the 79 x mas bud ibl's. Looking forward to running them. Ndn guy started them and i guess in 79 so i hope they are the lime green christmas tree we used to get in texas in the early 80's. Hopper you gonna grow again?



Yep Giggy im gonna grow again. Just got a few things to get outta the way where i will be clear to do my thing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2017)

WoodHippy said:


> My peep been in central Arkansas since  1859  And 1961 my Generation. Talk my old man We want Arkansas Pine. Maybe we find it.



Wish we could find it. That **** was the bomb. We got it out of Hot Springs.  Not sure where they got it from,,didnt ask alot of questions back on those days.


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Who hit me in the face ? -- Unstable weather got me !
Hopper --Anything I can do to help U get set up let me know !-- If U make it down this way I'll give U a tour of the grow !-- Might give U some ideas ? -- The offer is there if U down this way !-- That Arkansas Pine may have had other names in other places so we may be able to find it !-- I been rooting for Giggy cause he been after it for awhile !-- Even if we can't find it we maybe be able to replicate it or better !-- Nothing happens fast in growing weed ? -- U gonna DWC ? -- What kind of lights U thinking about ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep,,i will be going DWC,,,,not sure on the lights yet. I really liked my T5 grows.  Maybe i will throw a few LEDS in with my T5s. We will see. Its all personal anyway,,so as long as im happy with my Bud is all that counts.  Hope Giggy can replicate the Pine. That would be awesome.
And you are correct,,,it could of been called many things,,and who the hell knows where it originated. We picked it up in Hot Springs,,that doesnt mean it was grown there. All i now it was the best weed around at the time.


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

U gonna run a veg and bloom or just run from seed to harvest ? -- U got to back the LEDs off instead of having them right down on the plant like the T-5 -- They will save U on power cost and heat ? -- How much room U got ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Even if it is just for your own use some variety is always nice !-- I can run up to 6 of my midgets in one my aero boxes -- I veg them bigger I'll have to put fewer plants per box !-- One day I do that but first I gotta find what works best for me !-- U might want a RO water system distilled can get expensive ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2017)

At first from seed,,and then mostly clones unless i want a different strain then what i already have clonned.
As for the room itself,,it is about 3x7x8.


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2017)

yo


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Yo-yo ? --
 O.K. moved them little girls to bloom so bloom is up and running again !-- I'm gonna start spending more time on pampering veg! -- Veg don't produce the plants the the rotation shuts down ! 
Gonna be another hot day in the south !


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Dam scooter don't like to start after it sits overnight !-- Once it warms up it's good for the day !-- Ain't nothing easy !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2017)

Good morning you all.  My car said 109 yesterday. My plants are all taco'd leafs. It is hot in this desert.  That franks gift is bugging me, she is tiny for one thing and she looks horrible. I looked with my loupe and found lots of dead thrip in the taco.... I see nothing alive. 
Umbra, thank you for telling me about budlogic. i like that guy. i will be buying beneficials once a month maybe while using other methods too.

Let me know when this heat wave ends.. i will be in the bathtub.


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2017)

In my opinion, that is the secret to making the beneficial bugs work...applying different species on a rotating basis. Just another tool in the toolbelt


----------



## ness (Aug 9, 2017)

Morning Keef and OFC.  Over cast about 75 outside right now.  My girlfriend came over the other day and said she just love the P ,I gave her.  Said, I'm getting it right.  She was a water farmer back in the days.  I told her, I wasn't growing any more.  But, I know when harvest is over.  I'm going to share my crop with her.  Maybe I'm wrong, I don't know.  But, I would like to smoke once in awhile with a live human being.  I would like that.  Let's hit our pipes.:bong2:hit hit


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Rose that sounds like just another summer day in South Texas !-- I could not survive without AC !-- Hardly ever need heat but AC is mandatory !

I  know I gotta have beneficials microbes !-- I use that Voodoo Juice which is really like an earthworm tea concentrate -- If my boxes are loaded with beneficial microbes it is harder for bad microbes to get a foot hold !-- Lots of those bugs are very good for roots too which is why I use it !-- I start my boxes with a scoop of Micos and 3 mils per gallon of that voodoo juice along with my normal nutes !-- I don't have to add them again until I harvest and start a new box !-- I been out so I been inoculation with some water from an established healthy box !


----------



## ness (Aug 9, 2017)

Rose's Nl4 That light yellow look on the starting flower is more green, that the sun making her yellow looking 

View attachment 101_0923.jpg


View attachment 101_0925.jpg


----------



## ness (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't know who, who. I know the little one is Keef, White Widow.  A clone of a clone. 

View attachment 101_0927.jpg


View attachment 101_0934.jpg


View attachment 101_0937.jpg


View attachment 101_0969.jpg


View attachment 101_0962.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Look at U girlfriend ?-- That's  a nice plant Ness !-- I smoke wit cha !-- I need to celebrate anyway !-- I was wondering if I was gonna make it the 2 months it took to set my rotation back up without running out !--It was a close thing !-- Bloom is full again and I can get back to growing it faster than I can smoke it !-- 5 --OO gel caps 3 times a day of fine bud plus what I and D.D. smoke ( she takes caps more and more regular )--and I go thru a lot !-- Next week I can get back to making caps outta trim !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey Hopper about growing several varieties in a small space ? -- 2 of my boxes are about 1 square meter !
In this sq.meter I got 

4 --White -x-Nepal Indica ( I just call it White Indica ) -- 
2 --Snow Desiel 
1 Cheesy Jones 
3 GDP-X-BPU 
1 The White -x-Black Rose 
1 Nurse Larry 
1 Night Shade
Box on the right is one week behind box on left ! 

View attachment 20170809_112354-1.jpg


----------



## ness (Aug 9, 2017)

Keef said:


> Look at U girlfriend ?-- That's a nice plant Ness !-- I smoke wit cha !-- I need to celebrate anyway !-- I was wondering if I was gonna make it the 2 months it took to set my rotation back up without running out !--It was a close thing !-- Bloom is full again and I can get back to growing it faster than I can smoke it !-- 5 --OO gel caps 3 times a day of fine bud plus what I and D.D. smoke ( she takes caps more and more regular )--and I go thru a lot !-- Next week I can get back to making caps outta trim !--


 T
Thanks Keef, You got it going on.  We be farming.  Ya Ho


----------



## ness (Aug 9, 2017)

Speaking of farming.  Hopper sending green mojo your way.  Have Fun.:farm:


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep Ness we be farming now !-- Taking me a noon ish dose of caps --smoke some more and amble back later and change the filter in my last box !--


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## St_Nick (Aug 9, 2017)

G'day everyone,  Its 74 and beautiful out today and I been toasted most of the day.  Sittin on the porch with southern sweet tea and a bowl.  It is very peaceful out today.  :vap-Bong_smoker: My little purple Kush plants all went into their big girl pots today, my veg room is getting full again.  A girlfriend of mine gave me a couple of females she said were clones of my last run.  I didn't remember giving them to her but anyway she gave me 3 month old plants that were looking pretty sorry. I been nursing them along and they are coming back nicely.  I'm going to try and scrog two of them out for a fall harvest.   Ah well hope everyone is having a wunnerful day. 

Ness, your outdoor plants are looking very nice.  Can't beat mother nature when it comes to growing good cannabis.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Enjoy it Nick !-- We gonna top out at about 95 today !-- Chilly 90 right now !-- 77 degrees in my easy chair though ! -- We probably got another month of this !-- I took a ride to see if those B.B. King seed I broadcast in the spring !-- I didn't want to get too close but I didn't see any plants !-- 1/2 mile from the beach just too salty  so it's not surprising I knew the pH of everything would be high !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2017)

very nice looking plants ness. Keef good to see the rotation is working. Nick, sounds like a little bit of heaven.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2017)

Im digging  me a bunker. That crazy little basterd in North Korea might decide Texas would be a good place to start.  :bolt:
Ill be in my backyard drinking beer and digging. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Nap Wake and Bake !-- Hopper his aim ain't so good so he have to pick a big target -- Like Big D !-
- I tried to dig  a hole but it filled up with water !-- Just my luck !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 9, 2017)

Evening Pot Heads. Ness They look good.  Keef I have yet to run Cheesy Jones. Got a bunch of clones going. Nick that Thors Hammer you post for BPOTM is Awesome.


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Hopper back during the Gulf war Sadam's peeps was just shooting up in the air cause they was getting bombed and they couldn't see any bombers on radar !-- That's when the world learned of the Stealth Bomber !-- Wonder what else the U.S. got that we don't even know about ! -- At one time there was a plan to haul some titanium "telephone poles" into space !-- All U gotta do is drop one on a target don't matter how hard it is or how deep !-- U can't stop it !--
No telling what all we got !--  Maybe we got space planes and a moon base ?-- I would say we could bomb North Korea  back into the stone age but they not far from it now !-- At night there is just a dark spot on the map while U can see South Korea and China lit up from space !


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

I need to start looking at those pics for BOTM !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations ST NICK!!!!

Ness, you really are rocking it. are you excited?  Keef, your stuff is looking awesome as well. look at all you OF rocking the grow.


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Evening Rose !-- I been worthless today !-- Face been hurting so I just been hanging out !-- I was watching the news and this reminds me of the Cuban Missile Crisis !- Except instead of JFK we got him !-- Don't worry about a nuke killing U !-- An air burst nuke will put out an EMP pulse that will fry all electronics for long ways !-- Good thing to know about moving parts instead of electronics huh ?


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 9, 2017)

Keef Maybe I have a plan for a EMP. Old school Tubes are looking really good right about now. I Agree even he is not that Stupid (KJI). For His People I hope Not. Decarbing weed right now. The wife wanted to finish the week with caps. I must admit. I have been mostly pain free this week. Ingesting is the way to go.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 9, 2017)

WoodHippy said:


> Keef Maybe I have a plan for a EMP. Old school Tubes are looking really good right about now. I Agree even he is not that Stupid (KJI). For His People I hope Not. Decarbing weed right now. The wife wanted to finish the week with caps. I must admit. I have been mostly pain free this week. Ingesting is the way to go.



WoodH and Keef, school me on your caps please. How you make'm and what you make'm with...thanks


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Red Eyes !-- I like to make caps out of trim -- All U gotta do is Bake the weed at about 240-250 degrees for half an hour after it comes up to temp !-- If U in a populated area U can do it in a mason jar !-- Just put the DRY weed in the jar and Bake! - U don't open till it comes back to room temp there won't be any smell !-- Decarb got it's own smell !-- I just put it on a paper plate and pop it into the oven -- After I cook it I run it thru one those wire Callander for straining spaghetti and stuff -- I do that just to break it into small pieces so I can pack it into gel caps easier !-- I got a cut down chop stick that fits inside the 00 caps I use -- Anyway pack the caps full and have them with food or oil !-- I chase mine with a spoon of cold pressed coconut oil !
U got to bake the weed to turn the THCA and CBDA into thier active form so they can be obsorbed !
I was on time released morphine for most of a decade and caps are all I take anymore !-- About an hour after U take the caps they'll kick in !-- Last up to 6 hours or so !-- Good for whatever is wrong with U !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 9, 2017)

Red it is decarbed weed packed into empty 00 caps. Make your own medicine. They says Oils help get it your system. I can take 3 caps eat a 2 oz. bag of chips Be good for 4 hrs. I do that 2 a day. Drive home High.  The chips are easy We make them.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 9, 2017)

Keef My wife Has 12 caps in a 8 hour shift.


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Hippy I take 5 caps --3 times a day !-- Good for abut 4 hours !-- D.D take only 3 !-- Good medicine ain't it ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

I do like my caps !-- Keeps me from going ape sheet and start shooting or blowing stuff up !-- That's  a good thing !
Red Eyes U got to find your own dose !-- It ain't gonna kill U if U ate a quarter pound !-- Depends on the weed !-- Use trim or lesser weed for caps !-- I smoke the bud and eat the trim !-- No waste no want! -- U would really like a cap buzz !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes it is. I super charged this batch. Had some tray bud and a few jar with just bits. And one 1/8 of vacation weed. All in the cap jar. I might melt on the line tomorrow.  Peace Till the next day.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 9, 2017)

Ok, I thought you were filling the caps with a liquid but just packing the decarbed weed in the caps. We'll give it a whirl...thanks!


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Hippy I been making caps outta prime bud for the last month or so since I wasn't harvesting I didn't have trim !-- Been mostly bullet proof too !-- I guess it could be a good thing to be able to skin a buck and run a trotline too !-- I gots my own plan for surviving !-- Growing Weed and making liqour would give me all the barter power I would need !-- I just make sure I keep enough bullets to protect it ? -- So if it is gonna be the end of the world I would like to encourage people to go out and buy lots of stuff !-- Only the best !-- We'll do some trading in a few months !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Ok, I thought you were filling the caps with a liquid but just packing the decarbed weed in the caps. We'll give it a whirl...thanks!



I do my caps with rso instead of weed


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

I was waiting for that !-- I ain't no light weight but Umbra stay pickled !-- I take a cap of RSO I be cruising around the spirit world !-- Like the boys in The Regulators -(?) -- Emilio Estevez --Lou Diamond Phillips -Keefer Sutherland - Is that the right name of the movie ?-- Anyway them riding thru that Indian village and Emilio  saying -- U can't see us !-- We in the spirit world !--Love that movie !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 9, 2017)

RSO Hippy Not a Player.


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

I get what I need from caps and smoke !-- I need more I just take more caps !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 9, 2017)

Evening everyone. Harley wants a play date 

View attachment 20170809_212227.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

Nick it hurts me to see Harley he reminds me so much of my Itsy-Bitsy  I had for 17 years ! -- Loved that dog !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 9, 2017)

He's a character.  Went to the DMV with me yesterday.They got a sign on the door, no dogs or firearms.  I put the firearm in the glovebox but the little man, he went right inside with me.  Being a service dog, he gets to go everywhere


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2017)

How many caps do you get out of a tube of oil Umbra, 1?  Bud and I know you just squirt the whole thing in your mouth and chase it with hash.  LOL  

Good night peeps. Did i mention bud can walk?


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2017)

with a squirt of whipped cream


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2017)

I think I'm out too !-- One thing about North Korea -- Just like bombing that Syrian runway -- Take the focus off things like the F.B.I raiding Paul Manafort's home for evidence of him working with Russia during the campaign !-- I would be saying look somewhere else too  !-- I would be doing my best distraction !-- Them people  can put U in jail !-- I wonder what the probable cause was ? -- Had to be one to convince a fake judge to issue a fake search warrant  for a fake investigation ?
I'm out !


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2017)

I actually ate too many gummy bears last night and was looking at my bills and had a panic attack. Went to bed at 8:30 last night.


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2017)

slipped and fell in the pool, broke my foot.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 10, 2017)

umbra said:


> I actually ate too many gummy bears last night and was looking at my bills and had a panic attack. Went to bed at 8:30 last night.



I've had that issue, I try not to do stuff like bills when I'm high. Too depressing...

I hate broken bones, it's really a pain in the a**, hope you mend quick umbra...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2017)

Keef said:


> I was waiting for that !-- I ain't no light weight but Umbra stay pickled !-- I take a cap of RSO I be cruising around the spirit world !-- Like the boys in The Regulators -(?) -- Emilio Estevez --Lou Diamond Phillips -Keefer Sutherland - Is that the right name of the movie ?-- Anyway them riding thru that Indian village and Emilio  saying -- U can't see us !-- We in the spirit world !--Love that movie !



That movie was called Young Guns. Remember one of them being so high he was seeing a giant chicken. Laughed my *** off.
I was joking about the Bunker Keef. And i aint gonna bite on politics unless its about legal weed. Thats what i was told according to the rules by THG,,in no uncertain terms.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2017)

umbra said:


> I actually ate too many gummy bears last night and was looking at my bills and had a panic attack. Went to bed at 8:30 last night.



I dont need Gummy bears for that,  happens to me every month.  Lol
Hate breaking a foot,,it hurts like hell. Wishing you the best.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> I've had that issue, I try not to do stuff like bills when I'm high. Too depressing...
> 
> I hate broken bones, it's really a pain in the a**, hope you mend quick umbra...



:yeahthat:


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2017)

morning guys. No its not a pain in a**, its a pain in the foot. Didn't sleep all that great. Still in fair amount of pain. Going to make farming a real chore.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2017)

umbra, wtheck? did you go to the doctor? Are you using crutches? that is horrible. 

Good morinig ofc.


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2017)

no money and no insurance, lol. 2 naproxen and ice pack. I came out garage after watering and was blinded from the lights and didn't see the edge. left foot went into pool and right foot bent toes all the way forward as I fell.


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2017)

Here 

View attachment 20170810_062958.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2017)

Ouch,,  :bolt:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh no, that looks horrible.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. -- Ugh !-- Don't be stressing Hopper !-- Ain't good for U !-- 

Umbra U need some fingernail polish !-- It won't make the foot feel any better but it might make it look better !-- Dam U got ugly feet !-- This be the time to take high CBD -RSO !--and lots of it !

Rose have U challenged Bud to a foot race yet !-- I think U could take him !-- I'm not sure so I have to ask ? --Are U glad he can walk again ?

I'm in better shape than Umbra but that's  not saying much !


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 10, 2017)

Keep icing it off an on 15 minutes and DEFINITELY keep it elevated.

If it doesn't hurt too much flex your ankle (like a pumping thing) occasionally and it will help circulate blood though your foot.

Ouch. Heal fast bud.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2017)

Now that ya mention it Keef,,,that is an ugly foot. :rofl:


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2017)

Took a rso cap. ice and elevation. 1 dog is licking my foot and another my face.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2017)

Poor dog......lol


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

Umbra -- I shouldn't say this but I know U hurting and I know how to help !-- Send your son out to the hobby and craft stores and get U some dried poppy pods ! -- Poke a hole in them and shake out the seed -- Crush up the empty pods --steep them in hot water and make a strong tea with it !-- No matter what U do it will taste like Sheet but it WILL help the pain !-


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

If U can't find poppy pods they sell poppy seed and U can use them if they haven't been processed and cleaned !-- Just a quick rinse in Hot water will make a tea that works also !-- 

It's called Junkie Tea !-- Keeps the narcotic withdrawals away for awhile !-- If U not a junkie it will also help with pain !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2017)

Hamburger buns with poppy seeds,,,that should do the trick...LMFAO


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2017)

Keef said:


> If U can't find poppy pods they sell poppy seed and U can use them if they haven't been processed and cleaned !-- Just a quick rinse in Hot water will make a tea that works also !--
> 
> It's called Junkie Tea !-- Keeps the narcotic withdrawals away for awhile !-- If U not a junkie it will also help with pain !--


I grew poppys back east, not much help here. Rose, I'm using a baseball bat as a cane, lol.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

U can laugh Hopper but I been there !-- Opium poppies ? -- Dried pods from the hobby store still got some Opium in them and on the outside of the seed !--- No doubt that helps pain ! -- I didn't make this up but I have used it !-- I was a legal junkie for almost a decade !-- Nasty as that stuff is when U about to go into withdrawals you'll drink it !-- I would say the tea made from about half dozen pods would be a good place to start !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 10, 2017)

Good Morning everyone.  Sorry to hear about the foot Umbra.  You and I must have been hit by the same clumsy hammer.  I wind up doing something similar just about every year.  Insurance won't hel[, them bones can't be set.  'Bout 10 days it will quit hurting.  

Green Santa musta come twice to me.  Wisht someone woulda straightened the picture up.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

I was excited to see they had a story about medical marijuana on the local news till I listened to the story !--
They said the active ingredient in marijuana  "THC" can speed up your heart and kill U so before U decide to try medical marijuana or even God forbid recreation marijuana check with your doctor !--

 He can then call the cops on Yo stupid a** !--

Where do they get this stuff ? -- I guess this means they about to kick off one them crack downs on crime and rid our streets of that evil weed !


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

Last month I think I heard that EMS had to respond to about 300 medical emergencies involving synthetic marijuana !- Sounds like too many for a month so musta been for the year ? -- I'm sorry but my brain damaged mind can not comprehend the why of that sheet !-- I got da real sheet why I want to mess with some poison that can kill U ? -- I must be getting old timers disease because that sheet don't make a bit of sense to me!


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 10, 2017)

Keef, there's many reasons for smoking that stuff, not being able to test for it is a big one or at least it was for me.  I got addicted to that stuff about 5 years ago when I was still working.  Its nasty stuff once your addicted.  I nearly died, spent 6 weeks in the VA hosp. and 3 months at my daughters after that.  Health wise I never been the same since.  That crap is the reason I'm a poor Hillbilly today.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 10, 2017)

Afternoon Folks, My day started as normal, Took my first dose 3 caps 6 am. 8 am Plant manger pull me off the Line. I need you to fill in as Machine Tech. I never took the second dose. Was way to high to be playing with high speed moving objects. I pulled it off. And still have my fingers. My wife had 9 caps in one 8 hour shift. I have here tied down. She is still flying.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

I noticed on that report they didn't mention the number of calls for real marijuana !-- I know all about those drug screens !-- U think a regular drug screen is tough ? -- For the last 7 years of my morphine addiction the doc sprung at least 2 surprise drug screens a year and it was suppose to show morphine and nothing else he hadn't prescribed !-- Finally got busted for having clean pee !-- Brought the wrong bag with me !-- Hello withdrawals !-- No step down !-- Just straight up cold turkey !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

Hippy be telling them at work -- Sure U can run the machine !-- but can U run it lit up like a Christmas tree ? -- Cause I can !-- I know cause I already did it !


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

Opened the door to go get the mail and it was like opening an oven door !-- I just stepped back and closed the door !-- I get it this evening when it is cooler !-- Mane I haven't even fired up the scoot today ! -- We should get some rain but nothing yet !-- They lie !-- Water falling out the sky ? -- Who would believe it anyway ?


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 10, 2017)

Keef said:


> Hippy be telling them at work -- Sure U can run the machine !-- but can U run it lit up like a Christmas tree ? -- Cause I can !-- I know cause I already did it !


Keef I Sheet you not I was still Slightly high at 1 pm. 8 am I was a Christmas Tree. Played the Part real well. If they Run all you got to do is stand Behind the machine. I sit my Butt on a roll of film. Machines have not run that well in over a month. The Packer were not all happy with me 3 of the 4 were not High. Only the High was happy. And She is still High.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

I know that's  right Hippy !-- I take mine 1st thing in the morning then about 2 then an hour or so before bed !-- Cuz I be taking that Cheesy Jones in about 2 weeks -- I got a couple cuts in veg so we see what she got ?
I be sexing my 2nd SR 91! -- That first one was a male !-- That's my kinda plant so I hope it's a girl !-- She would  fit right in !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 10, 2017)

Got to find my tape. This Pollen going to Giggy and out of my house. It will Fly Tomorrow. 
Keef I Think I have a SR91 girl. On another site I was offered a clone from the breeder of sr91. I do not remember the exacts. He going to send one in a month or so. He got the clones from  ISP.  Called Warbird


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2017)

Mmmmmm,,,cold Bud Light....yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

Hippy it looks a lot like Night Shade -- Mazar and the White Indica -- I hope this is a girl don't know about the genetics just what I see in plant structure !-- If so she grow some bats for me !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 10, 2017)

Keef I got another one for you then. I get a Pic later. It Amnesia X WreckD Looks a lot like that. Fat Leaves and All. Wait for it to sex. I did Pop a Panama Power House. Got to get the other box up and going.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

I got Blackberry Power House seed maturing right now !-- Good looking plant but it's first run and things usually work best for me after a run or 2 !-- I got my cuts !--


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 10, 2017)

Keef said:


> I got Blackberry Power House seed maturing right now !-- Good looking plant but it's first run and things usually work best for me after a run or 2 !-- I got my cuts !--


I got to run that. Who got the plants Hippy needs to know.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

Cheesy Jones and Panama Power 

View attachment 20170810_172557-1.jpg


View attachment 20170810_172610-1.jpg


View attachment 20170810_172727.jpg


View attachment 20170810_172736-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

U know that is just first run ? -- Mostly just for cuts and a taste !-- These'll work !

Nick congrats on BOTM !-- Nice Bud!


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

Hippy was U asking about BlackBerry Panama Power House seed ? -- I mighta misunderstood ? -- The Black Berry Snow Lotus got to the P.P. and I got seed maturing !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 10, 2017)

I smoked PP it is fire. Add some Black Berry. I am on the Hook reel me in, Take my Money. I do not really have any money.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

Cool !-- When they come off the vine I send U plenty !-- but wait there's  more !-- Let me see what I got when they come off the vine but I probably be sending more than just them !-- I know they gonna be plenty of that BBSL on Rose's Purple Haze !-- He nailed her but good !-- Looking for some from Nightshade-- White Indica and a few from Mazar too !-- Not sure how many seed will be on who yet !--


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 10, 2017)

Keef  I only need enough to get a girl. Or send them and I play Green Santa. Still have not found that dang roll of tape.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

No Hippy I done learned getting a single girl ain't always the answer !-- U might want to go thru a couple girls -- I know they not gonna all come out Blackberry dominate !- Those varieties  that been back bred and all to stabilized they may all be very close !-- Breeding 2 poly hybrids is like a shotgun blast and U want to find the offspring that suits you're expectations best ! -- No telling how they gonna turn out on the terepene profile !-- But breeding dank to dank I expect dank !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 10, 2017)

Giggy Your pollen is in the bag. Never found the dang tape. All 3 cuttings are in there. Be Careful pulling it all out. There may be a Bag of 5 seeds that are Amnesia X WreckD  Looks promising on the Indica side.


----------



## ness (Aug 10, 2017)

Good Evening OFC, I see everyone is busy farming.  Congratulation Nick of bud of the Month.


----------



## ness (Aug 10, 2017)

Not feeling Well. Caught you later.  Rose, I'm sure glad Bud is up in around.  Good Night


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

Good night Ness I hope U feel better tommorrow !-- We all got our good days and bad !


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2017)

Old people I hope U haven't forgot what they taught us growing up about a nuclear attack ? -- 

If U have I will refresh U !-- 

Duck and Cover !-- 

Then put your head between your knees and kiss your a** goodbye ! 

-- Good Night John Boy !

Keef out !


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !-- Do your duty !-- Wake and Bake !


----------



## ness (Aug 11, 2017)

Top of the Morning, Thank You, Keef I'm feeling a whole lot better today.  Keef, I know you take your clones early.  I read in a book your not suppose to take a clone until it is two months old.  But, the SD sure looks like it ready. O:K.  What you think? 
:spit:and:bong2:


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

Morning  Ness !-- I don't read much about what U post to do it either works for me or it don't !-- I take clones whenever I want !-- Most times I can root a bud !-- I just took the top 3 inches of a 6 inch plant as a clone !-- It was my only Strawberry from using Bud's pollen on Umbra's  Strawberry !-- I had sexed the little thing and I moved it back to veg and took the top !- Those midget bats I grow are from clones taken about 3 weeks into bloom when they start packing those leaves closer and closer together !-- Those cuts will send a new limb out above each of those leaves !-- Bushes real nice ! --


----------



## ness (Aug 11, 2017)

I don't know what sex it is yet.  I just water, so I think tomorrow or the next day. I will take my clones.  Time to go look at the girls.  Sure wishing for a female.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2017)

Good morning, good you are feeling better ness. I don't think i am going to feel great until this heat leaves. 104 today.  I am glad you are. Your plants look good. 

Keef, i hear ya.

Umbra, how in the world did you sleep last night with that foot? Do i need to send you a cane? I have a cute pink pearl one.. i used once. Then we have the ugly aluminum that was my mom's and buds...let me know.  I hope the pain isn't horrible honey.

I am going to go wash my plants with water to rinse the dead thrip out of them. Yep, the fun never stops around here.. lets smoke people.  At least they aren't blooming and sticky yet. 
Umbra, thanks for telling me about green crack.
woodhippy, you be careful...


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

I usually don't clone until I know sex Ness !-- U got that White Widow ? -- That was feminized so U don't have to sex before cloning !-- Take clones from it !-- It's not gonna hurt to clone an unsexed plant but if it turns out to be a boy U got to throw the clones out so I just wait !


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

Looking for my BOTM !-- Maybe next month ?-- 

Ness I bet U ain't gonna read about how to do this !-- One day we gonna turn U into a water pharmer ! 

View attachment 20170811_085800-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

See that seed poking out middle top of the bud ? -- BBSL was there too !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 11, 2017)

Good morning 'Old Farmers Club', smokem if ya got'm!


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

Dam lost a post juggling my phone !-- 
What up Red Eyes ? -- I still got some pressure in my face so I'm laying up today !-- I had pump problems last night in bloom !-- I forgot to switch my pumps back on and went about 14-16 hours without spraying my roots !--Plants are fine !- Plus the pump in my veggie box went out for good !-- I took the pump out and filled the box up !-- Veggies going DWC !-- Yes I could do that with my bloom boxes too but I do what I do for now !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 11, 2017)

Just doin some transplanting this morning. The larger is a Cheese NL Auto that I'm starting for my future daughter-in-law and the other two are a coupl'a regular Harlequin. I popped 6 of those but only these two emerged. Wonder what the chances are that one of them is a little lady... I think just to be on the safe side, I'll go to a local dispenser, and get a clone or two of har, and maybe a bud or two just so I have something to compare.... 

View attachment IMG_8017.JPG


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

That's how they all start Red Eyes !-- I still don't have a high CBD like Harlequin but I will have one !-- I got that little press and I want to mix some high CBD oil with my high THC oil for an e-cig cartridge !--I  Plan to make my own medicine and if it helps others fine !-- I think my weed would help me even more with some high CBD !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2017)

I can help you out with that Keef.

Bud and i are in the yard pulling weeds before it hits 104.  I came in for a break, sweat everywhere. yuck.
I am worried about Umbra.


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

Rose he probably had a rough night and maybe he's sleeping some !-- Them first couple days are the worst !- it wasn't an impact injury so I think he might just have a very bad sprain !-- Hard to tell without an x-ray !-- Either way it will heal but the pain don't care if the foot is broke or not !-- Right now Cuz is in Pain no doubt !


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

What Umbra needs is some steel toed flip flops !


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey I know some ya'll gonna bump into Kraven at some site somewhere !-- I sent him an e-mail after the "incident" -- Just telling him when he deleted all his stuff he crash the O.F.C. and it was all gone !-- Turns out it wasn't all gone but I got no beef with Kraven so pass the word to him !-- Me and Him ? -- We good !-- I wish him well and if he shows back up he'll be as welcome as always !-- 
Maybe a snack and a nap ? -- After another toke or 2 ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2017)

Good morning guys. I slept late. I ate 2 rso caps before I went bed last night. Slept pretty soundly. Much of the swelling has gone down. I have to laugh about this happening. My son is trying to figure out if he is going to have to shop, since I can't drive. Still hurts and still taking Aleve and ice packs.


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

Umbra when U go to the store just get on one them mobility scooters they deadly !-- They almost had me cornered on the twinkie isle but I'm quick I saw the trap coming and snagged my twinkies and busted a move !--


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2017)

Glad you checked in Umbra and i am glad the swelling is down.  

I have been wondering about Kraven, I haven't heard from him. I hope he is ok. 

I am off to take a nap..


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2017)

yes Kraven is ok, he posted at firestax


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

Glad all is well with Kraven !-- Only thing is I never did get some seed or a cut of that Grass Monkey he had !
The cut wasn't as important as harassing him about it !-- He might show up again one day !-- What about Yard Dog ? -- He over there too ? -- He may have shut down for the summer I don't remember !-- O.F.C. is a community people come and go !-- 
Umbra how about a quick game of kick ball ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2017)

Keef you can go over there, lol. YD posted here last week. Kraven is in touch with him. No he's not posting there now.


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

Yep !-- I could go to any forum but I just don't feel the need !-- I got some fine genetics -- I get by in the grow room !--I'm not chasing some flavor of the week -- So I don't really have the urge !-- I could go to that one place and stir up a hornet nest under another name but so far I have resisted the urge !-- They haven't done anything to me !-- I wish them all well !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

My jerky seasoning came in so I gotta get some hamburger and CKN sliced and marinating in cure till tommorrow! -- Got to make jerky for me and the dogs !-- They already over there wanting to help !-- Just in case anything hits the floor !-- 5 second rule ? -- No man they like out fielders They catch it in the air !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 11, 2017)

Evening OFC I got way to high at work today. I think I was higher than I have ever been. Found My limit. Had 3 bud caps at 6 am and 3 more at 10.30 walked out of work Higher than I was that AM. Giggy I was so high I drove right past Post Office. Will go to my little Office tomorrow.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 11, 2017)

The Riding mower is functional again!  I got the mowing all done and the place looks passable again.  I'm all about natural and organic and everything but I broke down and started spraying the riverbank with roundup.  I just can't keep up with the weeds.  My heart is so bad that it wears me out to cut it with a weed wacker and its too steep to mow.  
after the weeds are gone I'll plant grass and next year I'll pay someone to take care of it for me.  With money the next time.


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

Yep Nick safer that way !-- but when U weed rich and cash poor it makes it hard to keep your secret !


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

The scooter is still not starting reliably yet !-- Gets frustrating !-- I got a fuel problem !-- Been thinking about just ordering another one of those $35 carbs for it Nick told me about !-- I think it is possessed ! -- Starts some time then just dies !-- Getting spark -- Timing is good - just not getting enough gas all the time !
It's a work in progress !-- I'm not gonna shoot it !-- yet !


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

Got some cloning done and watched the news! -- I been wondering what them 20 million people in range of those North Korean guns been thinking about the news ? -- Personally I think it is just a dangerous smoke screen to divert attention !-- Is that political ? -- I mean it as just a comment on the news ! -- If nuclear war is political ? -- I'm missing something ? -- We could just go beat up Venezuela instead ? -- That would be just as good a distraction and we could just put the nukes away ?

O.K. who wants to get high ?


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 11, 2017)

Yup Keef, if you wanting to be paranoid this crap wiyh North Korea is worth losing sleep over.  A hothead and a spoilt brat, both of 'em wanting to prove something


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

Nick I wasn't trying to start anything with anybody !-- There's  no doubt in anyone's mind what I think about the man but yeah 2 bullies and neither want to back down bout sums it up and the fate of the world is in the ballance !-- I been trying to remember what set this off this time ?-- They know better than to attack us or our allies and  Junior's main concern is staying in power and an attack would be suicide ! -- Unless U back him in a corner and he sees no other way out without loosing power  ! -- South Korea and maybe Japan would suffer the worst in such a conflict !-- I'm still trying to figure out why political name threatened Venezuela?  -- Korea has taken the spot light off his investigation -- What's  Venezuela got to do with anything ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

What got me worried is they had a fire at the substation that powers most of New Orleans pumps !-- Been storming and they can't get rid of the water fast enough !-- The Big Easy going slowly underwater like a slow motion Katrina !-- The swamp gives and the swamp takes away !


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2017)

I know U guys think I'm obsessed with the news and maybe I am !-- There was this one time when the last thing we heard was that New Orleans had dodged the hurricane bullet again with Katrina !-- So we were waiting for things to clear up so we could get back to normal !-- Two weeks later when I hooked up that old antenna and sat stunned as we saw those grainy pics of the super dome -- I don't ever want to experience stuff like that again !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2017)

Good morning ofc. 

Our low this morning is 80. This is not a low people.  We have wind this morning which is helping the smoke move but i think it is a dusty icky wind.  I would drive an hour to stand in the rain. 

Pretty hard not to worry about this world and the orange lumps addition to it. N korea called him a lump and I like it.

My plants are out there blowing, that is good, they need to toughen up a bit before the fall winds.  Happy Saturday everyone.
Keef, hope the scoooter starts, Umbra, hope your foot is better, Woody, don't go to work stoned. lol...I am glad you didn't lose a finger or two.  WH, how is the little darling doing?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

Rose,,i thought THG said no politics unless it has to do with weed. The Lump is fking Politics. Sick of this ****. Nothing coming out of those assholes in North Korea should any American think is okay. This **** is getting ridiculous. Im guessing the Moderators are not on the same page. There was a time when all the Moderators stuck to the rules. Bout sick of this Orange Lump crap and shots being taken at MY PRESIDENT on a forum that says no Politics,,for a fking reason.


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Let's  do this day !-- Get up and get out into the heat if that's  your thing !-- Not me !-- Excessive heat warning again today !

What up Rose ? -- Hurricane hit Mexico and we didn't get a drop of rain !-- 80 at night is about right for us this time of year !-- We on a water restriction again !

Hopper how goes it besides being mad !-- Stress is bad !-- When U gonna get back to growing ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 12, 2017)

Hop a long umbra is having a good morning. Less swelling, still lots of pain. I did manage to move my big toe. Gardening is a bit difficult. I understand why they uses casts, so dumb dogs don't jump up and down on your foot.


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2017)

Giggy -- Cuz I finally got a clone from the fem White Widow seed U set me !-- The side by side started yesterday !-- WW 1 is my old Widow and the one I got from U is marked #2 !-- That plant has worked me !
I need to grow me out some Master Kush cuts !-- I took one clone yesterday when I realized I only had the one plant !-- I run that Nightshade If U ever need it in your project U know where it be ! -- I need some more cuts from her too !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2017)

I do beg your pardon, i say something once a month WH. I don't think it is politics if it is a nuclear war.  I will hush just for you.


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2017)

Big rally in Virginia today bring your own torch !-- No sheet required !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 12, 2017)

Morning Folks. Found unwanted guest in the tent. 1 plant removed treated the others. No sign of mite on them. I will treat the other plant and leave outdoor to finish. Got the Oiil changed in my truck already. Now it time to tackle hanging the filter.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I do beg your pardon, i say something once a month WH. I don't think it is politics if it is a nuclear war.  I will hush just for you.



Not for me Rose,,,but to follow the forum rules.
 I was told,,,,NO POLITICAL TALK PERIOD,,,unless it is pertaining to legalizing Weed. ive been coming to this forum for almost 10 yrs,,to relieve stress from the day and be with my friends,,and talk about our Passion,,,WEED.
We never was allowed to talk POLITICS OR RELIGION, and we didnt have these problems on the Passion. I know how you and Keef feel about my President,,,,and you know how i feel. I try to never say anything to you guys unless im provoked. Why would you want to continue to make me feel like that. You guys are my friends,,,why cant we let the Passion be a place we can all come to without feeling like our views are being attacked. If we just keep the forum the way it has always been by following the rules that made MP the special place it has been for so long,,,this other crap wont be a problem.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2017)

Why can't we talk about current events?


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 12, 2017)

Good Day people.   Off and on raining here.  When its not raining its 80 and 80% humidity.  Not sure which is worse.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

I have no problems with that Rose. What i have a problem with is the put downs of our President and the Orange name calling crap. Its not necessary to bring up your dislikes of the President in order to talk about such things. And if it is necessary, ,then it will become Political,,which will cause problems. That is why we have rules that this forum has lived by as long as i have been here,,,up to now that is.
If you want these kind of Political  conversations, then change the rules. And if you do,,just know that this forum will then be no different then the rest and probably wont last long.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 12, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Why can't we talk about current events?



Gotta be Hoppers advocate here since I sometimes feel the same way.  Its one thing to talk about current events but some on here insist on putting such a disdaining or irreverent tone to their post that it might as well have a party sign attached to it.  

I feel somewhat responsible 'cause I opened the door on this one with my comment so I apoligize:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Good Day people.   Off and on raining here.  When its not raining its 80 and 80% humidity.  Not sure which is worse.



Humidity was kicking my butt yesterday.  I was on a 40ft boom lift on a hot *** building.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 12, 2017)

With my COPD when it gets like this I just sit on the porch


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2017)

I should just take a 3 day or more self imposed ban cause I yam what I yam !-- I am opposed to both religion and political name !-- I refuse to accept the legitimacy of either! -- It's in me and on occasion it slips out because I am passionate about both !-- I smoke a little weed too and they both oppose that !-- So I stand against them !-- I'm not trying argue with someone !-- It's just me being me like political name-- I sometimes speak before I think !-- I see ya'll later !-- If I'm allowed !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

Again,,,this is why the Forum has rules. Eather we are going to follow them or we are not. Which is it?
This is a great Thread, ,,but everybody's thread is equally important, ,,so why are the rules supposed to be different on one thread then the other threads.
This forum is called Marijuana Passion, ,not Political or Religious Passion. There are plenty forums you can talk **** on about Politics and Religion. Those two subjects will always cause trouble,,,that is why the Passion had these rules.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 12, 2017)

Hopper I to voted for our President. You are not alone. I will leave it at that.  As for Mods. I would not do the job. No Pay and All the grief of all of us.  Be back I gonna take a tent Pic. 
I am a redneck and get it done one way or another.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

Lets see those pics Bro.
And i wouldn't want the Moderator job eather. I have done it before on a big forum for Computer problems. Big pain in the *** dealing with Comp nurds,,,lol.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 12, 2017)

Here it goes 

View attachment 81217tent1 (Medium) (2).jpg


View attachment 81217tent2.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

Looking good Bro. Guess im gonna have to think about these new LED lights when i crank my grow up. Seems lots of ppl are using them. I use to give PJ crap all the time about using them,,,lol,,,mostly cause it was fun messing with him. He he


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 12, 2017)

Hopper those leds are 120 10 watt leds that draw 250 watts each. 1 light got me 7 pint jars of dried GDP X BPU  Mine are cheap at 80 bucks each. One day I will upgrade. This works for this Poor old Country Boy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

Sounds cool my friend. There was a time when i wouldn't have dreamed of using LEDs,,,but i have seen yalls grows and how far LEDs have come in the last few yrs,,and i am sold. Especially on the Trich production. Plus it is my understanding that they dont put as much heat out as most light systems. Is this true? Also,,why do you have to keep them so far away from the canopy?


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 12, 2017)

Yes they are way cooler. my tent runs about 78 to 80 degrees. You can get them to close and burn a plant up. You also will feed a lot less. Ask me how I know. Done both. Gonna run these and get back to DWC. Still will run a dirt plant at times. You need advice ask umbra or Rose. I am feeling my way through it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

Cool.  Yep,,,DWC will be my method. THG and Andy52 got me started with DWC back in 2008. I love growing DWC.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 12, 2017)

Here is my funky little micro grow box. 2'x2' x about 3.5' high. A little Scrog net as well. Nothing growing in there now cuz they're all outside. These are each 14.5 watts with the bulbs cut off. They work great for a small indoor grow. They don't make much heat so I may add a couple more before next winter. Won't work so good if you need a lot of medication but fine for experimenting. I like it because I can swap different intensities and light k's and they're cheap at homedepot....
I also have 4 small 100mm computer fans moving air in and out plus the fan in the picture to stir the air. Last grow I had two plants in there and it fill the Scrog. 

View attachment IMG_1316.JPG


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 12, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I do beg your pardon, i say something once a month WH. I don't think it is politics if it is a nuclear war.  I will hush just for you.




I did not read rule where it said it is okay " once a month ",  Maybe you should change the rule to allow One time a month..

I have no respect for any Dictator


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 12, 2017)

Red it looks like it will work. Just 1 of them cheap light I got would light that up big time. Love to see it running. I thought about them. Went the other way.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

My grows are personal grows,,,so my 3x7x8 should do just fine. I grew some awesome buds with my HOT5s,,,so im going to use HOT5s and incorporate LEDS somehow. I will definitely use my HOT5s for vegging short bushy plants and then flip and use the LEDS and T5s. Thats the plan anyway,,,but we will see.
Looks good Red. Nothing like growing your own Dank.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2017)

maybe rose needs to take a long break.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 12, 2017)

Now Rose as you tell us. Nobody going Anywhere. But you are human and we all need a break.


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2017)

Rose I been watching what happened in Virginia today and taking a long break is what I'm thinking too !-- I am not one of them ! --


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2017)

Me either keef, i am not one of them and never will be. It is good vs evil. I hope good wins. I may leave here. I am thinking about it, but with  what happened today, this was my biggest fear and told wh a long time ago this crap would happen. now it has.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

Yep,,,we all need breaks sometimes. Ive taken a few myself. 
And yep i seen what happened today. It has happened many times in my life time,,,White Supremacist are morons. And so are the other idiots holding bats. They are all fkig morons. Now what?
Woodhippy,,what you growing?


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 12, 2017)

Strawberry Daiquiri  front left pheno 1,   front right Arcata Train Wreck, Rear is Strawberry Daiquiri Pheno 2. No 1 Is a Short Inter-nodal spacing, While 2 is 3 times as much. Rose we will miss you.  I got so muck to say about them White Supremacist Morons. But I will keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm not sure what you guys are talking about but I'll bet this is one of those times I'm glad I don't have a TV. LMAO

No news is good news.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

WoodHippy said:


> Strawberry Daiquiri  front left pheno 1,   front right Arcata Train Wreck, Rear is Strawberry Daiquiri Pheno 2. No 1 Is a Short Inter-nodal spacing, While 2 is 3 times as much. Rose we will miss you.  I got so muck to say about them White Supremacist Morons. But I will keep my mouth shut.



Im with you  my friend, ,,i hate ignorance, ,,and those guys are at the top of my list for idiots. 
Man that strawberry Daiquiri sounds bad ***.
Rose and Keef need to let this go and let's just focus on that awesome flower we all love. This crap on TV ive seen since 1966,,whats new.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> I'm not sure what you guys are talking about but I'll bet this is one of those times I'm glad I don't have a TV. LMAO
> 
> No news is good news.



:rofl:


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 12, 2017)

I agree Hopper.  So far I am glad I got a Filter. No smell in the house. Open the tent and Spicy hash comes out. I am only day 12 Flower.

 I am gonna say this. I fly the flag of so called hate. It is a Heritage thing to me. I have Family that fought and Died. I am a Member Of Sons of Confederate Veterans. I was A Living History( Civil War Reenactor) I hate No One.  Going to bed (Get High And Forget about it)


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

Many of my Family are war veterans.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2017)

Time for some hot coffee. Trying to wake up.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 13, 2017)

Morning OFC Working in the garden and mowing for me today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2017)

Morning Woodhippy and Giggy. Hope ya has a great day. Its raining here a little. Love the cloudy sky's.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 13, 2017)

One of the members of my band is having a jam party today. Should be fun. About 80 and sunny all day. The pool will be open and musicians will be a grillin' and a jammin'.

Tough call whether to ride my bike or not. Only about 30 miles away but that can be a long ride home if I drink while I'm there. Or, worse yet, stay too late and have to ride home after dark in the cold. It's like the desert around here. 80 in the day and 65 at night. 65 at night on a motorcycle will have my teeth chattering the entire way home. LOL

Wish I still had my Jeep. 4 wheels is a lot easier than 2. And, it has a heater, just in case. LOL


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 13, 2017)

Sounds like a nice drive to me, but I'm old...Are you a guitar guy Hack?


----------



## umbra (Aug 13, 2017)

morning everyone. foot hurts


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2017)

Take a hammer and wack your knee with it,,,then you will forget all about your foot. Lol
Just messen wit ya Bro. Cap time my friend.


----------



## ness (Aug 13, 2017)

Afternoon Hippy, OFC.  Been getting in to football.  Lots of games are on.  Going back to page 19 to catch up on a little reading.  Hippy clone the SD this morning out four clone going and put the mother outside.  We be farming.


----------



## ness (Aug 13, 2017)

Keef said:


> What Umbra needs is some steel toed flip flops !


 
:rofl: that's to funny Keef, That would be a site.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2017)

Have you seen Umbra's foot? No flip flops for him,,,them toes need to be covered. Theybe real hard on the eyes. :rofl:


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello all you guys over here in group W!  It's been a while since I visited; been working too much!  It's wake & bake time for me! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492263421713.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 13, 2017)

Two years ago today I lost one of my best friends! Miss you every day my sweet Jazz girl! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492108205004.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 13, 2017)

Evening OFC .  Hope ya have a good day DD. Ness So glad you got clones and a outside plant. I have found 2 phenos of her. 1 longs node spacing and 1 short. We will have to decide which is best.  Group W Yes we are.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 13, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Sounds like a nice drive to me, but I'm old...Are you a guitar guy Hack?




Drummer. Played and drank all afternoon. Great jam. Great party. Now I have practice. LOL Maybe they won't notice I'm drunk. LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2017)

Morning friends.  Time for coffee and breakfast. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## zigggy (Aug 14, 2017)

a wise man once said "i not sure if there will be a ww3,,but I'm sure there will be no ww4 ,,


----------



## umbra (Aug 14, 2017)

morning everyone


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 14, 2017)

Morning all. Chilling with some Purple Haze before I have to go to bed. Thought I'd leave you guys my tip of the day! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1502347304948.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2017)

Not gonna loose none of my coffee DD,,,nor do i spill my cold beer. Lol
Was raining when I woke up, ,,,love the rain and the sounds it makes. Nice cool morning.
Purple Haze sounds good by the way. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2017)

zigggy said:


> a wise man once said "i not sure if there will be a ww3,,but I'm sure there will be no ww4 ,,



Wouldnt count on it. Wars have been going on for thousands of yrs. As long as there is Human Kind,,there will be wars.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 14, 2017)

hey wh,i have a metal roof,when it rains it sounds just like bacon frying,,,,,


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2017)

I love that sound Ziggy.  I use to sleep in the hay barn when i was a kid. Slept like a baby.


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 14, 2017)

Someone said " Bacon":guitar:


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 14, 2017)

Afternoon Folks Being a grumpy old guy today.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 14, 2017)

Good morning!  Wake & bake!  Coffee!  Finishing that pipe of Purple Haze that I started this morning! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1494693101150.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 15, 2017)

Just finished an online course titled, Marijuana: Ancient Medicine, the Devil's Playground, or Medical Miracle.  I got 4 hours for taking that course to go towards the hours required to maintain my nursing licsence!  That is a first in my 25 year career!  Already knew most of the stuff, but still pretty cool.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Morning, Giggy,,,,and why is the Internet going down?
Morning DD,,sound like a fun Course. Cant believe they are giving those courses. Bout time A. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 15, 2017)

DirtyDiana said:


> Good morning!  Wake & bake!  Coffee!  Finishing that pipe of Purple Haze that I started this morning!



The stuff in that picture isn't purple haze, it's purple _hay_. LOL


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Has it been 3 days ? -- Must not have been long enough cause I still feel the same !-- I'm just here to smoke one for the people of Charlottesville !--- If this is what Make America Great Again means then I want no part of it !-- I'll be found standing against that racism !


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> The stuff in that picture isn't purple haze, it's purple _hay_. LOL



I remember seeing purple haze once,,,i was doing some Orange Sunshine. Seen lots of colors.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Has it been 3 days ? -- Must not have been long enough cause I still feel the same !-- I'm just here to smoke one for the people of Charlottesville !--- If this is what Make America Great Again means then I want no part of it !-- I'll be found standing against that racism !



Same **** different day Keef. Racism has been on this planet for thousands of years, ,,didnt just start this year my friend. Better do some more reading of our history,,,,or not,,,wont matter anyway. 
Ppl give these idiot White Supremacist to much airtime. Nobody should have showed up to see the morons are give them any relevance. They would have looked like the idiots that they are with nobody paying any attention to them and their hate. Nobody would have gotten hurt because nobody would have been there but their dumb asses.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

I have AT&T to my friend.  I run several things off my Internet and WIFI. I had to upgrade to more Bandwidth a few yrs ago. They always have away of getting in your pocket.  Basterds


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Hopper if it was just another stupid KKK-- Neo Confederates or whatever they want to call themselves  March it would be bad enough !-- Things are different this time !-- They have the support of the White House !-- I lay this ladies death at the feet of the president !-- The White Racist -- Alt Right -- Bannon and his ilk walk the halls of the White House !-- That is  unacceptable and a shamefull endorsement by the President!


----------



## umbra (Aug 15, 2017)

bandwidth and ISP's bottlenecking data is a problem. So much so, it is a political issue and can not be discussed here.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> Hopper if it was just another stupid KKK-- Neo Confederates or whatever they want to call themselves  March it would be bad enough !-- Things are different this time !-- They have the support of the White House !-- I lay this ladies death at the feet of the president !-- The White Racist -- Alt Right -- Bannon and his ilk walk the halls of the White House !-- That is  unacceptable and a shamefull endorsement by the President!



#1.  The White House don't support them bastids. Period and they never said they did.

#2.  The president is not endorsing anybody.

#3. These kinda comments are whats wrong with the free media today.

Morning everyone.  I see different day same ****.  Put the blame where blame belongs.  With the sum guns doing the protesting.  No where else.


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Bannon presence proves otherwise !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Nazis should never be allowed to march on American streets !-- Blame the protesters not the white racist who mowed them counter protesters down with a car ?-- That's  just all kinds of wrong !-- Of course they feel embolden by political name !-- David Duke and that type have been proud supporters of political name !-- They feel he is one of them !-- No he's not gonna publicly endorse them he just does what he did this weekend and not make a big deal outta them killing that woman !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

You may be right.  Maybe they shouldn't be allowed to march.  But in my opinion you should not be allowed to burn the flag or publicly condemn our president.  People do though.


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

I agree Nick except our forefathers made provisions for such a case as this and called it the 25th ammendment !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

Likewise I don't think if you got anything hanging between your legs you should be allowed in a womens toilet and vise a versa.  My opinion coincides with probably 90% of the public who choose to remain silent on the subject. A loud few (a portion of the remaining 10%) made a lot of noise and that to me, common sense rule, is being thrown out in a lot of states.  Does it make it right? Nope.  Should 90% of the public have to suffer so 6% can feel more comfortable?  Political correctness is going to be the downfall of this country and politics are going to lead to the closure of this thread.  I think we better agree that weeds what we are all about.  I got tons of things to rave about if you just want to vent


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

I want a stable country moving toward the end of prohibition  !-- This ain't it !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

Please oh please, exulted one, tell me how the 25th amendment applies to Charlottesville?  Removing historic monuments to appease a small but vocal part of our population?


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

No the 25th amendment provides for removing a president who is unable perform the duties of the office !
In this case the issue is the presidents mental issues !-- Who was that said they fly the Confederate  flag because it was thier heritage ? -- Glad U didn't have German heritage !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

Careful there buddy.  My mothers maiden name was Lee and her daddies name was Robert E. (obviously not the origional) but that is my lineage.  Does that make me a slaver? Or someone who has racial tendacies.  I don't think so.


----------



## umbra (Aug 15, 2017)

giggy said:


> i'm with st nick, put the blame where it belongs. i'm not a fan of political name, and didn't get who i wanted but i'll say this i'm glad she didn't get it. i'm not entitled to get anything and i'm not gonna lay in the floor kicking, screaming and crying because a liar didn't get the office. i am about tired of seeing all this. let me ask you this. where the hell was you when obummer ran our country into the ground opening up our borders and changing all our rights? where were you when he smoothered out coal and killed many jobs and put people in the unemployment lines? i'll tell you where you were sitting on your a$$ doing nothing while our country was going to piss. now that we have someone trying to make it better, people want to throw a fit and be a cry baby. you know what don't answer it cause i'm not sure i want to come back here to see anymore of this she-i-t.



I'm not trying to start anything with you or anyone else here, but a liar did get in office...just a different one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Same old shittttt,,differrnt fking day. Crying asss bullshit by a bunch of freaking Snowflakes that cant handle defeat. I actually get out of my house and work and deal with life. You Keef,,set your *** in a house all day watching news and talking ****. Im glad we have a President that is waking this country to fk up. We been asleep way to long while ******* like North Korea develope Nukes,,not to mention giving Billions of dollars to Iran to do the samething. I guess you wont be Happy Keef untill the only ppl left here on MP have your views. Keep it up,,your almost there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> No the 25th amendment provides for removing a president who is unable perform the duties of the office !
> In this case the issue is the presidents mental issues !-- Who was that said they fly the Confederate  flag because it was thier heritage ? -- Glad U didn't have German heritage !



Speaking of Mental issues.,,,,,im guessing we that voted for political name are the ones with those problems,,,only us,,right Keef,,,,,:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

giggy said:


> i'm with st nick, put the blame where it belongs. i'm not a fan of political name, and didn't get who i wanted but i'll say this i'm glad she didn't get it. i'm not entitled to get anything and i'm not gonna lay in the floor kicking, screaming and crying because a liar didn't get the office. i am about tired of seeing all this. let me ask you this. where the hell was you when obummer ran our country into the ground opening up our borders and changing all our rights? where were you when he smoothered out coal and killed many jobs and put people in the unemployment lines? i'll tell you where you were sitting on your a$$ doing nothing while our country was going to piss. now that we have someone trying to make it better, people want to throw a fit and be a cry baby. you know what don't answer it cause i'm not sure i want to come back here to see anymore of this she-i-t.



:yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

umbra said:


> I'm not trying to start anything with you or anyone else here, but a liar did get in office...just a different one.



Im not trying to start anything,,,:rofl:


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm ban myself for 3 more days !-- I'm an opinionated a hole and I'm O.K. with that !-- I got pharming to do !

Hopper I trade that job for my shattered face and screwed up neck in a minute !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 15, 2017)

umbra said:


> I'm not trying to start anything with you or anyone else here, but a liar did get in office...just a different one.



WH, if you can't see the truth in that, then yes you are part of the problem.
Unfortunately liars abound in politics and always have.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2017)

ok attacking each other personally isn't going to work here. We can speak our truth to hate but not hate each other. Keef has just as much right as you do here.
Wh, this is so not about who won! this is about a man that courts white supremacists. This is about standing up for hate.This is not republican vs democrate this is a man supported by racists.  If you are not outraged you aren't paying attention. 
Call me a snowflake, i don't care. I hate bigots period. political name is a bigot period. He hates muslims, mexicans, etc.. deal with it. This is not about hilary or barack. I would hug George W bush right now and invite him back into the presidency. I truly feel that if you still support this liar then yes you are bigots. Tell me i am wrong. 

As far as your history or heritage, i come from a long line of racists. I choose not to be one.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

One would be hard pressed to find a politician who was not a liar.  They all say whatever is needed to win the support of the group they are wooing.  The better ones try to deliver on their promises even if they may be frivolous such as building a wall, others just follow their own agenda and forget everyone else.  I'm praying for the politican that doesn't serve special interest but instead follows the will of the people.  The majority of the people.  Right or wrong. The will of the majority is the foundation of democracy. At least that is what I was taught.  I think.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> WH, if you can't see the truth in that, then yes you are part of the problem.
> Unfortunately liars abound in politics and always have.



Lol,,,the truth is,,all politicians are liars,,,so whats new. And yes i am part of the problem,,so are you.Now what. :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2017)

You think this is funny WH?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2017)

"The will of the majority is the foundation of democracy"  Good point Nick.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> ok attacking each other personally isn't going to work here. We can speak our truth to hate but not hate each other. Keef has just as much right as you do here.
> Wh, this is so not about who won! this is about a man that courts white supremacists. This is about standing up for hate.This is not republican vs democrate this is a man supported by racists.  If you are not outraged you aren't paying attention.
> Call me a snowflake, i don't care. I hate bigots period. political name is a bigot period. He hates muslims, mexicans, etc.. deal with it. This is not about hilary or barack. I would hug George W bush right now and invite him back into the presidency. I truly feel that if you still support this liar then yes you are bigots. Tell me i am wrong.
> 
> As far as your history or heritage, i come from a long line of racists. I choose not to be one.



Okay,,,your wrong...lol....im not a bigot,and dont give two shits what you think i am because i voted for political name,,,.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> You think this is funny WH?



Yes i do think this bullshit on here is funny.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2017)

I am so sorry, i thought i knew your heart. guess not.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

And by the way ROSE,,i didnt start this crap. I havent mention Politics untill Keef did.
My heart was doing just fine talking about weed and not politics on a Marijuana forum.
And please dont judge my heart because i dont agree with your views,,thats not right eather Rose
This bullshit is why i have practically begged ppl to leave politics off this Forum.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2017)

You contributed hate and personal attacking. This is a big deal. the american people are not at peace. It is good to have a dialog. I am sick over the 32 year old woman that was killed. And yes, i think her death is on trumps hands. Just ask the white nationalist. they agree that he is their best friend. Please no more personal attacking. I am not attacking you WH, i am just repeating what you have said. And how I feel.  I get to do that too.


----------



## umbra (Aug 15, 2017)

I didn't start it either, BUT...both Donnie and his father were indicted for racial discrimination by the US government by several different AG's under different Presidents. This is not a political statement, it is actually a fact. Woody Guthrie wrote a song about Donnie's dad's cruelty to the poor and minorities, again a fact and not a political statement.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 15, 2017)

You guys watch too much TV. LOL

Believe it or not, there are more important things to talk about than what's on the TV news.

Family, friends, neighbors?

I can just imagine my Father, who was born in 1916 and grew up hard, lost a brother to starvation in the depression, went to war and killed people face to face with his bare hands in the name of his country..... sitting around right now giving 2 shits about what is being "Tweeted". LMAO He worried about providing a good home for his family and being a good Father and a good husband.

Don't you people spend any time doing those things? or, do you just watch the TV news? LMAO Sad.

I don't know, maybe, just somebody might want to talk about their family. Or, their Father and what a great Father he was. Or, your children.

Nope, gotta be whatever is on the TV news.

One word..... sheeple.



Turn it off.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2017)

I wish i could not care about current events. My dad was born in 1911. Worked his butt off all his life. Loved his later years and the farm he had. My dad picked out the farm he bought in 1954 by taking a shovel with him to all the farms he looked at. He picked the one with the best dirt... pretty cool hug? My folks were married 57 years.  They wanted one child and had 5.  My mom was the nicest woman i have ever know. Never judged anyone. 
I took a young scared girl for  an abortion once. It meant a long drive to a big city. My mon had a bed made for her and flowers and water on the night stand so she could rest before she went home. My mother NEVER mentioned her abortion again. She played the organ for church unitl she was 89.   I had great parents. Did was a bigot and mom was not. Dad was a bigot until I brough a black couple home from alaska with me... Then they were no more bigots in our home.
How's that Hackerman?


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

:yeahthat:

Maybe not the family stuff but hey! Did you see my bud won BOM?  And with a sideways pic!  Now thats some special bud!


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Pardon me !-- Anybody seen my shoe ?-- I had it when .... Nevermind!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

I Just finished mowing my backyard,,now its time for the front. 
Not gonna argue with ya anymore Rose,,,cause i love yas,,,no reason to continue this conversation. Gets us no where anyway. Ppl getting hurt feelings,,so what's the point. Besides i would get futher with a brickwall,,,and dont mean the one at the border. Lol Now that was a joke. Time to laugh a little. 
Hackerman,,you are right on the money my friend. I havent been watching much news anymore because i am spending time with my Family and working on my house. I had a storage rm added to my house,,extended my back yard by fencing in more of it toward the front,,and tomorrow my carpenter is putting a covered porch on the front of my house.
Dont get me wrong,,,i love my TV at night. I watch Street Outlaws,,oh and Bonanza.  Yehaaaaaa
Oh,,and my Father died when i was 11.  My Mom raised me and my Sister. She was an awesome Lady. Rose spoke with her a few times before she passed from cancer Sept 18 of this year. I joined the Army when i was 17. Went to Prison twice,,and now i have been married 31yrs and owned my own business for over 20yrs. I have 3 sons,,the oldest 39,the youngest 29,,and my other Son who would be 40,,passed last yr in a car accident. I miss them so much it hurts.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> Pardon me !-- Anybody seen my shoe ?-- I had it when .... Nevermind!



I found it,,i ran over it with my Lawnmower.  Lol
What size was it,,ill get yas another one.


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Hopper I only had 2 left shoes like that !-- Now what am I gonna do ?

Besides being a world class a hole !-- In my spare time I grow some weed ! 

View attachment 20170815_131505-1.jpg


View attachment 20170815_131638-1.jpg


View attachment 20170815_131736-1.jpg


View attachment 20170815_131834-1.jpg


View attachment 20170815_103704.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

See if I member whose who ?

1 Snow Desiel 

2 GDP-X-BPU 

3 Nightshade 

4 White Indica !

5 -- My plan for what is listed above !-- New pipe!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> Hopper I only had 2 left shoes like that !-- Now what am I gonna do ?
> 
> Besides being a world class a hole !-- In my spare time I grow some weed !



Yes you are. :rofl:

And the girls look nice. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Tru-dat !


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

But Wait !-- There's  more !

1 Cheesy Jones 

2 Panama Power 

3 -- and U know I love growing my midgets -- 3 little piggies ? --White Indica 

View attachment 20170815_133505-1.jpg


View attachment 20170815_133602-1.jpg


View attachment 20170815_133900-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 15, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> You guys watch too much TV. LOL
> 
> Believe it or not, there are more important things to talk about than what's on the TV news.
> 
> ...



Hack, you really have no idea what all of us do with the time we're not posting here. We all have family, we all have or had or are moms and dads and spend as much time as possible with family. If we're smart though we also pay attention to what is going on in the world around us and we'd be pretty stupid not to don't ya think. We have, and Probably always have had, dangerous men and women in positions of power so it might be a good idea to watch and try our best to keep them in check.
By the by, my dad was in ww2 as well and he sure as hell cared about who was in the government then and since and he cast his vote every time he could.


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

The scoot runs !-- I was sheepling all up and down that beach !-- It's a hard job !--Hell hot out there !-- I be keeping an eye on that storm brewing out there too !-- They do updates on this show called "The News" -- That storm get anywhere near me I pass all ya'll headed to see Bud !--Like it or not I needs to know what is happening in this world ! --


----------



## umbra (Aug 15, 2017)

Keef, I would say nutes are a tad high. Tips of leaves show burning, but otherwise excellent.


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Yep they a little hot Umbra !--It's that bloom booster I use !-- I was using 6 mils per gallon of my bloom nutes and D.D. bought me some Tiger Bloom !-- I started using 3 mils of each and that's  a little too much !
I just added a gallon of RO water when I saw the tips !-- Night Shade be sensitive to that stuff !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2017)

Can you figure out how i can get a bit of spinodad dust in the very heart of the flower starting to form? An old ketchup bottle and make a cloud? I have eggs in there.
2re, glad you are here, glad you are all here.


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Rose a Q-tip ? 

Umbra -- These are the original seed plants of King Louie and BOC #2 -- Revegged them and running them again after they gave me my dam cuts !-- They only been back in bloom a couple weeks ! 

View attachment 20170815_143319-1.jpg


View attachment 20170815_143207-1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

I always had a little Turn And Burn Keef,,but my girls turned out great. Yours look sweet. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra (Aug 15, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Can you figure out how i can get a bit of spinodad dust in the very heart of the flower starting to form? An old ketchup bottle and make a cloud? I have eggs in there.
> 2re, glad you are here, glad you are all here.



10ml syringe with large needle?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Hack, you really have no idea what all of us do with the time we're not posting here. We all have family, we all have or had or are moms and dads and spend as much time as possible with family. If we're smart though we also pay attention to what is going on in the world around us and we'd be pretty stupid not to don't ya think. We have, and Probably always have had, dangerous men and women in positions of power so it might be a good idea to watch and try our best to keep them in check.
> By the by, my dad was in ww2 as well and he sure as hell cared about who was in the government then and since and he cast his vote every time he could.


Hackerman knows,,he is a Hacker. He has been watching us with our own camera's.  :smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

umbra said:


> 10ml syringe with large needle?



Gonna turn that flower into a junkie,,,lol.


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Don't laugh Hopper one day soon you'll be wanting some syringes for your junkie plants !-- Did I tell ya'll when we first met D.D. was in LVN school and they had to learn to give injections !-- She was squeamish about sticking someone with a needle !-- I had to take her hand in mine and show her how to use a needle !
Wasn't long I was running from the woman !- Come here I need to practice ! -- Got to catch me first !-- We done did this !-- I ain't playing !-- Put the syringe down !--


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 15, 2017)

Afternoon. Not Diggin the vibe.  I voted for political name also. I am a member of Sons of Confederate Veterans who does not condone Violence and Hate. Coming here today make me feel like a Bigot, I am out.


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

It's not U Hippy it is how others see that flag !-- My people fought on both sides of that war !-- Hell we was here for the revolutionary war !-- My family fought in every war the US has been in since the beginning and we were there at The Battle of San Jacinto when Texas won independence !-- What flag should I fly as my heritage ?


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 15, 2017)

I do not care what flag you fly. To answer a question on who flew the flag. It was me. And Guess what the Family Member I had. Was a German Immigrant. That's right I am half German/ Cherokee.


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Do U also fly the swastika?


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 15, 2017)

No and If you read my previous post from days ago you would have never ask. **** it I am Out.


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Don't know what I missed ?-- About civil war re-enactments ? -- That's fine but U know some people see that flag not much different than the swastika ! -- To some it represents a time when it was O.K. for one people to own another people !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Didnt know any of these morons that are protesting were ever slaves. :rofl:
They must be playing Video games and getting confused.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

And to some it represents a time when a large portion of the population stood up to tyranny and unjust rule.  Removing statues of heros that served their people during that portion of our history does nothing to change what happened.  Those statues do not represent slavery, they represent heros of the time.  Who are we to re-assign meaning to them and them remove them because of the meaning we assign to them?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> It's not U Hippy it is how others see that flag !-- My people fought on both sides of that war !-- Hell we was here for the revolutionary war !-- My family fought in every war the US has been in since the beginning and we were there at The Battle of San Jacinto when Texas won independence !-- What flag should I fly as my heritage ?



The one with rainbow colors and a little scooter. :rofl:


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Slave owning heros ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> And to some it represents a time when a large portion of the population stood up to tyranny and unjust rule.  Removing statues of heros that served their people during that portion of our history does nothing to change what happened.  Those statues do not represent slavery, they represent heros of the time.  Who are we to re-assign meaning to them and them remove them because of the meaning we assign to them?


That would be the Snowflakes.  :rofl:
They have to remove anything they dont agree with,,then go home to Mommy and eat chocolate.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

Is slavery the only injustice that happened during the civil war?  That is a very close minded view


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Careful St nick,,you are gonna cause a melt down. Anybody for chocolate.  :smoke1:


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Hopper U so funny !-- My father is a hard core southern sheet wearing Republican! -- They have a house up on the Trinity River !-- After my brother died I had to go up to help clean out his fish camp next door !-- I notice Mom had decorated thier place up nice !-- They were flying several flags on the porch !-- The American Flag -- The Texas Flag -- The Battle Flag of The Republic -- Down on the end was the Rainbow Flag !-- U couldn't beat me and make me tell them about that flag !--Momma said she got it because it was pretty! --  Let'm fly it --was what I thought !-- Made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside !


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Hopper U just having way too much fun ! --


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm really high & thought this was funny. Hate hate!  Love all you guys no matter who you voted for.  And, BTW, Keef can't watch TV all day unless he knows Spanish cause that's about all he can pick up without cable.  I just wanna get high by the beach....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490140543990.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 15, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> And to some it represents a time when a large portion of the population stood up to tyranny and unjust rule.  Removing statues of heros that served their people during that portion of our history does nothing to change what happened.  Those statues do not represent slavery, they represent heros of the time.  Who are we to re-assign meaning to them and them remove them because of the meaning we assign to them?


Nick Thank You, I have been Pissed over this. I had a Planned Melt Down on the history of the flag everyone hates. Decided this was better.  Which flag is this? 

View attachment stars.bars.gif


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

I just get so torqued up when people start blaming the civil war on slavery.  Just goes to show the way our school system has twisted the facts to suit the political climate of the times.  These young whipper snappers today only know what is in the textbooks taught in schools today, they don't bother to go into depth research and find out the details.  They listen to the news, left wing college professors, the loud minority and all of the sudden, history is warped, twisted and corrupted.  The civil war wasn't about slavery although slavery was a very visible issue that was also involved in the battle.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Yep,,,thats me. Love to see ppl turn red and get pissed over stupid ****. Especially this year. Never seen so many whinning *** grown ups in my life. I know,, it aint about Democrat or Republican,,,,BULL,,:rofl:


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 15, 2017)

"History doesn't repeat itself, but it does rhyme."               
        Mark Twain


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 15, 2017)

And Hippy, I believe that was the 1776 flag designed by Betsy Ross


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

My flag


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

I got a fair handle on history and seems I remember the southern states left the union because the Union wanted to end slavery -- I do get high and confused easy !-- Pretty sure the main issue in the civil war was slavery !
Oh Mane ya'll missed it the President just gave a very informative press conference! --


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

U need some make up Hopper your cheeks look sunk in on that pic !


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

Plus U don't need to be showing off your signature hat !-- Ever body will know who U are !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

thing that amazes me is that in every previous election, after a few months, it was back to business as usual.  I got to be honest, if the democrats had ran Bernie, or just about any other candidate, i really don't believe Donald would have won.  He's an ***.  But, they insisted on running that woman and as a result every redneck in the country came out against them.  Now they need to chill and prove they really want the country to move forwards.  Not all the little minorities, the whole country.  Next election maybe they will pick someone who is actually liked by the country and shares their views.  Otherwise the country is going to suffer and their views,hopes and dreams will suffer right along with.  You can't save the minorities while the rest of the country flounders, it just won't fly with the majority


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

If we gonna keep discussin like this I gotta git me another bowl


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> I got a fair handle on history and seems I remember the southern states left the union because the Union wanted to end slavery -- I do get high and confused easy !-- Pretty sure the main issue in the civil war was slavery !
> Oh Mane ya'll missed it the President just gave a very informative press conference! --




Like I said,  do a little research


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 15, 2017)

Beautiful bud of the month Nick!  Now that's what it's all about!  Sideways & all!


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

No one wins !-- Unless we all win !

D.D. is right about T.V. Español !-- I read it better than I speak it because the medical Latin roots aren't that different !-- But I'm no where near fluent !-- One thing I'm pretty sure of though watching Spanish news -- I don't think they wanna pay for no wall !-- Hopper U should hear John Wayne speak Spanish with that drawl !-- How did they even find someone to do a spanish voice over with that drawl !-- It's the little things that amaze me !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

DD, I posted That pic just for the helluvit.  I figured they would straighten it up but nooooooo,,, they put it up just like that so I can feel foolish all month  Never post a pic when yo are stoned. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

U wrong Nick !-- Do everything stoned ! -- The pic won didn't ? --Maybe that should be your signature move !-- Sideways pics ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 15, 2017)

Nick, I don't want to argue...but, the country did not elect Donnie, the electoral college did. The country elected HRC. Again this is not a political statement. The Civil War was about States rights vs Federal rights and slavery was used as an inflammatory issue of the day. Again not meant to be a political statement.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 15, 2017)

WoodHippy said:


> Nick Thank You, I have been Pissed over this. I had a Planned Melt Down on the history of the flag everyone hates. Decided this was better.  Which flag is this?


  Nope DD from 1861 to 1863 this was the First Confederate flag. Here is a Pic of The Betsy Ross Flag. They do look Similar. And Why the change to the Battle Jack. The Hated One. Was because the did look alike at long range. Friendly Fire Incidents. 

View attachment BR.png


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> U need some make up Hopper your cheeks look sunk in on that pic !



That is with make-up ,,,,,i am Lucifer,,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

Agreed Umbra,  but he is the pres,,,,  and again,  we are talking about the removal of historical monuments which have nothing to do with the election, but seem to have given rise to an excuse for the liberal left to desecrate history with I dunno, the goal of re-righting it?


----------



## umbra (Aug 15, 2017)

By the way, Lincoln was a Republican.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

umbra said:


> Nick, I don't want to argue...but, the country did not elect Donnie, the electoral college did. The country elected HRC. Again this is not a political statement. The Civil War was about States rights vs Federal rights and slavery was used as an inflammatory issue of the day. Again not meant to be a political statement.



:smoke1: no argument Little Brother. You are correct.  Donald political name is our President,,,and the Civil War was exactly about the Feds taking over. The slaves were used by Lincoln to win the war.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

umbra said:


> By the way, Lincoln was a Republican.




Yes he was.  Imagine that


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 15, 2017)

umbra said:


> By the way, Lincoln was a Republican.


  And Jefferson Davis was a Democrat.


----------



## umbra (Aug 15, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Agreed Umbra,  but he is the pres,,,,  and again,  we are talking about the removal of historical monuments which have nothing to do with the election, but seem to have given rise to an excuse for the liberal left to desecrate history with I dunno, the goal of re-righting it?



My understanding is this was a decision made by the Mayor and the Governor of that state. That they were doing so at the request of the people of VA. Many of the protestors and anti protestors were from outside of VA. To me, and I want to stress it is my opinion, that it is again a State's rights issue. If VA decides to take them down, VA should be allowed to do so...because it's what they want and not for some political agenda.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

A lot of people make statements and decisions, based on limited knowledge of history.  I have no qualms at all about people who make decisions and take a stand based on facts they have researched and understand.  Too many people try to influence others based on heresay and limited, edited, history that has been altered to suit their point of view.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

:yeahthat:  plus i am stoned....yehaaaaaaaaaaa,,,and im going to fly my flag again.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

You go Hopper,  I got one o them painted on my scooter fender.  Looks just like that

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2017)

Love that pic. One of my favorites.


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

I get confused too easy !-- I miss stuff !-- I was gonna ask what the chances were that when Congress reconvenes that they will impeach political name or remove him with the 25th amendment as being unfit for office ?-- Then we refighting the civil war ?-- I'm surprised I even know what day it is !-- It is Sunday right ?


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> I get confused too easy !-- I miss stuff !-- I was gonna ask what the chances were that when Congress reconvenes that they will impeach political name or remove him with the 25th amendment as being unfit for office ?-- Then we refighting the civil war ?-- I'm surprised I even know what day it is !-- It is Sunday right ?




Slim to None and it is Tuesday.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm on a roll. Got my grass mowed, weeds wacked, and I'm cooking up a NY strip and a baked tator for dinner.  I been washing down my pipe with Quervo Especial all afternoon and tonight I'm gonna go up to the park and watch meteors fall outta the sky.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

Y'all do know its Hale Bopp time, right?


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

Keef, don't go losing your mind when the eclipse happens, although I guess it won't be total in your neck of the woods


----------



## umbra (Aug 15, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> A lot of people make statements and decisions, based on limited knowledge of history.  I have no qualms at all about people who make decisions and take a stand based on facts they have researched and understand.  Too many people try to influence others based on heresay and limited, edited, history that has been altered to suit their point of view.


True enough


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 15, 2017)

Hopper I got a flag to. Do like yours 

View attachment dtom.png


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

No we don't get no clipse down here  !-- Go crazy ? -- That's  where I live ! -- So much space even your thoughts have echos !-- Or was that my echos have thoughts ? -- See what I mean ?- 

True history ? -- History is written by the Victors !-- It probably gets farther from the truth the farther back U go !-- If the south and King cotton  had won the civil war the history books would be different !-- If Germany had won WW 2 then the history books would be different !-- It just depends what perspective U have !-- I'm go out on a limb and guess that the people on the shore would not accept that Columbus "discovered " America !-- 
So real history ? -- I guess it would take seeing it from both sides on what ever the point was ? 
America ain't always been the shining beacon of freedom !-- No one should be proud of things like "The Trail Of Tears " -- I hope we strive to be better than that !


----------



## umbra (Aug 15, 2017)

this is the one I fly in the front of my house 

View attachment newjersey.gif


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't have a flag for flying !-- If I did I guess it would look kinda like this !-- 

Wait I do got 2 flags !--  but --They not for flying !--They in a display case with name representing a dead family veteran ! 

View attachment 20170815_184901.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

Fighting that big old piano.  That's sweet


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

Keef,  I am so missing that view.  Got any more.  

Sailors should never go inland.  Kills their soul


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

That sign say no parking between signs ? -- Anybody can park between the signs the test is can U do the weave on those post on a scooter without putting your foot down ? -- In that loose sand !-- 
Hopper -- U keep watching Street Outlaws !-- We build it right and drive it right ? -- 100 yard dash  in that loose sand -- be fun and profitable ? -- It ain't about power in that sand !-- Anyone can pop the clutch and sink up to the axle !-- Can U be the first one to cross the line ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> I don't have a flag for flying !-- If I did I guess it would look kinda like this !--
> 
> Wait I do got 2 flags !--  but --They not for flying !--They in a display case with name representing a dead family veteran !



I got one of those too Keef, my Dad for his service in WW2. 
That's a nice beach view there, the beach is about 4 hours from me...I go there every chance I get though! 

View attachment IMG_1336.JPG


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

No I just deleted them Nick !-- but I can take some more ? -- Still got an rip current risk !-- I can go over 30 miles south on the beach !-- Slow because if U ripping along and hit one them cuts made in the sand by the water the bike stop but not U !-- So I'm told !--

 I think I'm need a Gaza Strip !-- Nothing to see here !-- I don't know nothing bout -
-Oh gawd !-- That gonna leave a mark !-- I ain't crying !-- I got something in my eye !


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2017)

I think they should call that the scorpion !-- U know when U go over the handle bars and your shoes hit U in the back of the head when U execute the perfect face plant  ? -- If they don't call it that ? -- They should !-- I think I sprained my ego ?--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> I think they should call that the scorpion !-- U know when U go over the handle bars and your shoes hit U in the back of the head when U execute the perfect face plant  ? -- If they don't call it that ? -- They should !-- I think I sprained my ego ?--



You know it! I been there.  Used to run the Dunes on my Kawasaki and planted my face more'n once.  The rest of ya just kind of pretzels up.  Has to be hilarious to anybody watching.


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Oh !-- Everything hurts !-- 
Did I miss anyone yesterday when I was pissing people off ?-- If I missed U hang around --I'll get to U !---I'm a non denominational a hole !--- Don't want anyone feeling left out !--

 I'm need extra caps today !---Feel like I got beat with the ugly stick !-- - 110 heat index again today !-- 

Hopper I missed saying something about that little girl playing that piano ! -- Way too may buttons on a piano for me to ever even try to play !-- She got my respect !-- I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket !


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2017)

It is against the law to smoke weed at the beach !-- 

View attachment 20170816_073518.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2017)

Took these for Nick !-- The day starts at the beach !-- I wasn't the one in flip flops and socks ! 

View attachment 20170816_073605.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2017)

Love my morning Coffee with Biscuits and gravy and scrambled eggwhites. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2017)

What up Hopper ? -- I can't do food in the morning !-- I just have a sip of coconut oil with my caps !-- D.D. on her way home -- I had this place spotless then the dogs tore it up !-- It was 90 degrees at 8 this morning !-- It's gonna be hell hot !
How goes the grow room ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 16, 2017)

Good morning ofc, a new day let's make it a good one. Sorry bout your weather there Keef, it's 72 here in my corner but supposed to reach 82 by peak time. I finished all my farm duties for the day everybody is fed and watered. I had to move my newest plants, the harlequin inside as the days are getting too short and cool for good vegging. So I'm back to buying sunshine for the rest of the year. The flowering autos are still outside busy doing what they do, I think another week as I'm leaving town for a few days so they'll be hanging in the drying box. 

View attachment IMG_1351.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2017)

So that's  an auto ? -- I never been around them !-- Looks nice !-- If I could I'd ship U some of our sunshine! -- 
Heat index above 110 again today !-- 

Seems things gonna be slow at the O.F.C. for awhile and that's  probably as it should be ! -- It's  not a time for business as usual ! -- There's a deep divide in this wounded nation !--


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 16, 2017)

umbra said:


> this is the one I fly in the front of my house




Born True, to the 

"RED WHITE AND BLUE" 

View attachment MarineAmerican_1024x1024.jpg


----------



## umbra (Aug 16, 2017)

Late start this morning. My foot was killing me so I took an rso cap. Slept quite well.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2017)

After a very dark time in america, it is morning.  There is goodness in the world after all. Heather's mom told me. 
Thank you for a kind member that invited me back to the ofc this morning.  

View attachment DSCF4870.jpg​


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. ! 

View attachment 20170817_091546-1-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi everyone. A new day; a new beginning...a new wake n bake. And so let the games begin


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2017)

Yesterday I had no intention of showing up here again !-- I'm still not so sure what I think !-- It would be so much easier just to stay under my rock and be invisible !-- We had a good run ? -- I guess we just see how it goes ?-- One day at a time !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2017)

I understand i was pretty shocked myself Keef.  We see how it goes. That isn't who i am. or you either. But we aren't alone. A nice person told me that... it really helps. I wasn't coming back myself until that.  Love needs to win.

Umbra, how is your foot, you really did break toes? or the foot? I am so sorry, glad you got some sleep though.


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2017)

Not my dog but does anyone else have this problem too ? 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## umbra (Aug 17, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I understand i was pretty shocked myself Keef.  We see how it goes. That isn't who i am. or you either. But we aren't alone. A nice person told me that... it really helps. I wasn't coming back myself until that.  Love needs to win.
> 
> Umbra, how is your foot, you really did break toes? or the foot? I am so sorry, glad you got some sleep though.



Difficult to say for sure what is broken without xrays, but from what is still swollen and sore I'd say some toes are broken as well as the top of the foot where the toes go into the foot. All the pain is in the top of the foot where toes meet foot. Even the bottom soles of my feet are swollen.
I'm glad you came back. Everybody went to the other OFC at stax.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2017)

That is so horrible, geez, is it getting any better?   Thanks for saying that umbra, i didn't feel welcome, but i got it together and remembered who i am. Appreciate you. I got thrown from a horse at age 15 and broke the top of my foot. It really hurt when i finally could put weight on it.. are you keeping weight off for like 7 weeks? you probably need to.
It has been how long on your foot? And how is your asthma?  Did you take the march oil for your foot? I am surprised it didn't fall off with that stuff?

I am off to my trainer, only the second time in 2  or 3 months, scared here. Bud is doing pt now that is so great. he is getting better all the time. he was the best sport thru all this. i would not have been as good as he is.


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2017)

Umbra I wish them well !--I seem to have a gift for pissing people off !--I guess I should feel bad or something but I yam what I yam !-- I'm be the best Keef I can be !-- I can do that alone or around others ! --U pretty much know where I stand on just about anything !-- I can't be changing to please others !

 I know that foot do hurt Cuz !-- Endeavor to Persevere !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 17, 2017)

While I am trying to stay off it, I am still farming. I still let the dogs out 5,000,000 x a day, lol.
I'm glad you remembered who you are. Nobody can take that from you.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 17, 2017)

Good mornin, Keef, umbra & Rosebud. Another fine day here in the sunny California.  Not much to do in the garden this morning so.....


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2017)

What up Red Eyes ? -- Hell hot for the rest of August and probably most if not all of September !-- October and March probably the nicest months around here !-- 
U know D.D. talked about that continuing education credit course on Medical Marijuana she took ? -- Who writes this crap ? -- Did U know that the sativas have the active ingredient that makes U high and Indicas are used to make fiber ?-- Oh Huh !-- They just never smoked some these Indicas I run !-- These are the people who will educate the medical community about medical marijuana ? --Not one mention of hemp or CBDs --- That ain't right ! -- Where they get thier info ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2017)

Umbra U need a doggie door !-- My 4 got the run of the house and the fenced back yard !-- I dare not lock the doggie door because they play running dog and hit it at full speed !-- I lock it one gonna break a neck !-- Don't tell the dogs but it's  really a kitty door ! -- Anyway I never have to let them in or out !-- I like that !


----------



## umbra (Aug 17, 2017)

Doggie door not going to work with a slider and a screened porch...and these guys are too big and too dumb to figure it out.


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2017)

My back door has lots of glass so I cut a hole in the wall beside the door where there was no electric or anything !-- It just let's out onto a small patio and the backyard !-- I think my doggie door is about 6 inches by 9 inches -- I saw your dogs this would not work for them ! -- Good thing it doesn't rain much here because they don't do rain !-- They will go on there floor and take the hit first !-- They not real dogs !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 17, 2017)

We have a kitty door that the kitties use but our little dog doesn't accept that. He doesn't go outside either unless his mothers lap goes outside. He rarely gets far away from that lap unless it's standing. 

View attachment IMG_1354.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2017)

Oh cutey pie! I am so glad he voted. And a musical tie... I like him already.


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2017)

Looks like a boss dog to me !-- 

Finally dropping to a 100 degrees at 6:30 ! --

 Sympathy to the people of Barcelona !


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 17, 2017)

Keef,  Rose This is me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0ZVLvkViO4

Hope ya the best


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2017)

Hope U the best too Hippy although I doubt U ever read this !-- U got me wrong -- I stand against something 
that has never happened in history that scares the hell outta lots of people !-- I have never doubted U a good man !-- A fringe element has high jacked the Republican party !-- They the ones that were marching around a Statue of a Southern Civil War hero with torches shouting Nazi and racial slogans !-- U shouldn't be mad U should be mad at them and all they represent !-- It's not about statues and American history it's about a fringe group that wants to weaponized southern history ! -- Southerners in America are not Nazi  sympathizers but the Klan and such with their hatred would like the world to think so !-- I felt a responsibility to stand up -- for us !-- I am a proud southerner but I am not like those people carrying torches shout Nazi slogans !-- Plus I try to look at things from others view point !-- It must be tough for a black southerner to have to show up everyday for school at something like "Robert E. Lee High School " ?--Yet it's thier "culture" too !-- but not a happy culture / history to be sure !

I know I'm just talking to myself so good night all !  -- Papa said when U grow up find something U good at and do that !-- Not sure he was talking about pissing people off but Dam do I got talent at it ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2017)

Been in deep thought this week !-- I'm thinking about getting myself some religion !-- I was serious about converting to Judaism the I found out about that bacon thing thing they got and that's  a deal breaker for me !-- Just can't decide converting to what religion would Piss off the most people !-- I could rock one the mad dresses they wear in the middle east -- I could be Muslim ? -- Dam !-- Pork again right !-- Looks like about all that's  left is becoming a Vegan ? -- Does people like Vegans ?

I'm take my high a** to bed !-- I'll do the tally tomorrow see if I missed pissing anybody off !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey Keef, if I was gonna turn to religion, I think I'd have to become a Buddhist.


----------



## umbra (Aug 18, 2017)

the church of the sub genius...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_the_SubGenius


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 18, 2017)

umbra said:


> the church of the sub genius...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_the_SubGenius



Seems very complicated but I do like the R. Crumb connection.
Actually I prefer to just do my best as a human and get along with most, though I can be an a*s too, just ask my wife!


----------



## umbra (Aug 18, 2017)

my religion, sail fast

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AtjgHXALOM[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 18, 2017)

umbra said:


> my religion, sail fast
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AtjgHXALOM



Sail slow in a boat I built myself...if that's how you sail, umbra, you'd be bored to tears on my boat! I'd love to try that though with somebody else at the helm... 

View attachment IMG_0517.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2017)

Good morning ofc, that water looks nice and calm and a pretty sailboat too 2RE. lovely.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2017)

"To see Confederate battle flags &#8212; once part of the flag of my own home state &#8212; pole-to-pole with Nazi flags is be exposed to an essential truth about American history. These two go together, and the reasoning behind white nationalism and 'white heritage' leads inexorably to the death camp. It is not new, and American culture has never been free of this pernicious myth. The idea of white heritage does not just lead to violence; it is an act of violence in thought, based on a fundamentally American tradition of lust for domination."... just a thought from a really smart guy.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm a card carrying  Heathen !-- Ya'll led me wrong about Vegans !-- I thought I was talking about Spock and "Live Long and Prosper" !-- I didn't know Vegans couldn't eat pork either !-- That's  just wrong !
Is it really a Wake and Bake if U wake up high ? --


----------



## umbra (Aug 18, 2017)

Good morning OFC. Keef, gluten free would mean no biscuits.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

Where does people come up with this stuff ? -- No biscuits ? -- That just ain't right !-- I'm hip I been hearing about this free gluten for awhile but it ain't made it down here yet ! -- I mean they teaching the medical community that Indicas are used to make rope and only sativas will get U high !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

Good morning everyone.  Rose,  I'm so glad I live up in the hills.  If I don't watch or read the news, I have the luxury of living a life of peace, without strife.  Maybe I'm the one with blinders on. I would like to think not.  In the late 60's and early 70's, this area had an influx of "Hippies" and a number of communal farms.  As a rebellious young man i spent a lot of time with them.  Didn't last but then neither did the communes.  I came back to re-live the lifestyle in my old age.  Same reason I come to the OFC.  While in many ways I agree with my interpretation of your philosophy, I just really wanna talk weed.  Not politics, not racism, not current events.  Youse guys feel free to chat about whatever but from here on out I only wish to respond to the weed stuff.  I don't wanna hurt anyones feelings.

By the way,  Your plants look awesome.  I hope you got enough of that wire to wrap'em again.  Looks like they are about to go in the stretch and they are already huge!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2017)

St Nick, well said. I agree. I will honor your wish. Thank you. Let's talk pot.

 Yes, i believe my plants have started flower and now i will wrap again with the white loose netting...I hope. My hope was to keep them under 6 feet and I think i did that. hope.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm be dangerous if they ever allow me to give my girls their head and let them run !-- That plant by the Pepsi can ? -- Can I just call it a bud ?-- 

View attachment 20170818_103213-1.jpg


View attachment 20170818_103021.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2017)

That is a gnarly looking big bud in a little pot.  Bet you get some smoke off of her.

Hey Umbra, how are you? Is the foot any better?


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

When I got ripped off about a month ago, the lowlifes ripped my plants off right above the pots for the most part, some of them were cut because the stalks were so healthy.  For some reason, they left one stalk, not torn up but broken, on a Nurse Larry.  I nursed it back and it is turning out nice. After my camera batteries charge I'll post a picture of it.  Nothing great but it is just a pretty bud.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2017)

I like Nurse larry. She is a good girl and when taken with some amber she makes some good nighttime smoke. I hope she pulls thru for you. I am sorry you got ripped. that is what i fear.  Do you know who did that to you?  that is terrible.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

I know it ain't impressive to U people that grow them big plants but I get by !-- That is not the same plant pictured by that Pepsi can !-- I took this one yesterday that other White Indica got another 2 weeks !-- She gonna grow some bats for me one day !-- Anyway that is the White Indica she don't play !-- 

View attachment 20170818_104843-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

Rose I think if Nick knew for sure who ripped him off he would have already showed them the Error of thier ways ! -- Yep the Nurse is good medicine !-- I'm trying to get my clone supply of her built up so I can make a run and put a supply up !-- I don't have much left of her dried !--We bout ran out of everything while I got the rotation up and running again  !--  I do got some Purple Haze hanging ! -- I'll be putting more in a jar than I take out again !-- I want some cases of quart jars put up and aging !-- It won't be that long !
I got myself a Squish -x- Oregon Lemon and SR 91 sexing !-- First SR 91 was a boy !-- Good looking plant would fit right in ! -- I got my new Strawberry girl from Bud's pollen on Umbra's Strawberry! -- Hope she bring a strong Strawberry!


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

Truely Keef, You are the master of the micro-grow.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks Nick !-- It wasn't really a plan to grow midgets ! -- I'm been trying to get my rotation up and running and been sending tiny plants to bloom !-- Bloom is full again with all 8 boxes up and running !-- I start one box of clones in bloom every Wednesday !-- Now a box will start to come out bloom every week again !-- So now I can start vegging them a little longer and bring plant size up and plant numbers down !-- Right now I run about 6 of those midgets in each box -- As they get bigger I'll have to drop to 4 plants per box then eventually just 2 per box !-- It has been a trip running these little bitty girls !-- 

Rose silly girl my plants don't grow in "pots"-- That 2 inch basket and aero collar are just to hold the plant up !-- In a way my plants are growing in 2 inch baskets but they really in a 35 gallon " pot" !-- I don't have to Repot or anything !-- Plants stays in same aero basket and collar from fresh cut to harvest !-- With 35 holes in some my boxes I can move them around to keep light hogs from smothering smaller plants !


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm into the show and tell today !-- 
It ain't pretty but to me this is the heart of my rotation !-- Right now it can produce my 6 -8 inch plants a week and if I keep nursing veg bloom will look good but if I don't have the plants ready for bloom on time the rotation will crumble !-- 

Hopper know what he's taking about saying U can grow veggies in nutes for weed !-- This my DWC herb /veggie box !-- Got basil --oregano --Thyme --2 kinds of peppers and cherry Tomatos !-- Those Tomatos gonna require some bandage! -- Just not sure where and what I'm do with them when they get bigger ! 

View attachment 20170818_112828.jpg


View attachment 20170818_112802-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

See the q-tip on the veggie box ? -- That's my pollinator !-- Seems to work because I got peppers setting fruit !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's my NL 

View attachment 20170818_123816.jpg


View attachment 20170818_123855.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

The little ones are purple kush.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

Don't be adding !-- 3 boxes with 35 clone spots in each !-- In that 1 1/2 square meters of grow space I got about a dozen and a half varieties !-- I also maintain 2 boys in veg !-- Herman The Wonder Berry and of course Waldo my Black Berry Snow Lotus boy !-- Waldo revegging and recovering after ravishing most my precious girls !-- Little Bastid !-- I didn't say breed them all ! --


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

Work it Nick! --Nurse starting to get all frosty like she do !


----------



## umbra (Aug 18, 2017)

they look like they are off to a good start


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks Umbra. I'm totally new to the auto world.   This is NL stalk 

View attachment 20170818_125602.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

I can't be sure yet but I might have a few seed on Nurse Larry after Waldo went buck wild on my girls !-- A few I wanted to breed !-- Like Mazar-i-Shariff and Nightshade ! -- I know we always looking for girls but a new dynasty gonna need a new male !-- I'm excited about the seed on the Snow Desiel !-- 
Black Snow !-- I'll have my girl but I keep a fine male and let Waldo go ! -- That Black Snow male gonna be the daddy of my Tetra project feminized seed  ( when I learn how to feminize ) !


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

She gonna give U plenty  clones Nick !-- U got her locked in !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

Those little black pots are clones of clones I gave to my friend.  I have one Thor's Hammer, One Nurse Larry and one Blueberry clone.  After she heard what happened, she brought me copies.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

What did U have U haven't been able to replace Nick ? -- That Thai ?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2017)

Nice, glad you got some genetics back Nick.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

Clones of clones is what I do !-- I don't have room for mother plants !-- Been cloning my Widow from clone to clone for over 4 years now !-- 
Oh!-- I should post some base line pics of a clone from a feminized Widow I got from Giggy in a side by side grow off with my old girl !-- They been in the cloner about 2-3 days !-- Hope he comes around later to see them !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

Not sure Keef.  I had both varieties of the nurse, now I only have one, the short squat one I believe.  I also lost Bubbalicious and a different variety of Umbra's that smelled absolutely heavenly on the bush, never got to try it.  Lost both of my landrace strains, the Thai and the Afghani but my friend thinks she still may have some seeds of the Thai.  All of my seeds were in the safe that was stolen with my guns in it.  Not to worry though, Umbra sent me enough stuff to keep me trying strains 'till 2030.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

I know Nick but we do get attached to some varieties !-- I had hope to one day send U some pollen off a fast potent finisher to breed to that Thai !-- I just can't grow a 13-15 week finisher the way I'm set up now but I thought maybe I could maybe grow a cross ? -- I been thinking about when I'm able I could set up a rotation for one them long finishers !-- 13 week finisher would take me 13 bloom boxes to run a sativa like that in a rotation for a weekly harvest !-- It better be worth that much more than a 8 week finisher or I have no motivation to grow them !-- I got some AK 48 seed fathered by Waldo drying !-- Hope it finishes earlier that 60 days !


----------



## umbra (Aug 18, 2017)

I sent him some fruity thai


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

Cool !-- U da man Umbra !-- 
Nick they got a gun show about once a month north of town I been wanting to get to !-- I want me a gun safe with some back up pieces !-- I been thinking about a 6 inch piece of PVC with screw on caps to bury with a pistol and a long gun with ammo !-- Scared me when U got ripped off cause my guns are all out and located in convenient places around the house !--They would be easy to find !--  Straight Razor lives on top the front door trim !-- I want to replace it with a butterfly knife because I'm more comfortable  with that over a razor !--but that  Double Duck will cut U long hard deep and continuous just fine !-- Just got no point !-- I like a point on a blade !


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

Storms heading for the Gulf !-- That second one is the one to watch !-- Florida and the southeast gonna get hammered !-- Be warned !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

Well now for the latest news.  An acquaintance stopped by just a minute ago and asked me if I heard the news.  Man just got arrested with a bunch of guns and a canoe.  Now I gotta wonder if he has mine and if so, will he give up my grow room for hopes of a lighter sentence.  Dang,  my nerves are gonna be the death of me.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

They stole my canoe when they got my other stuff


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2017)

Oh what a worry Nick. Breath.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

Nick I don't think U got anything to worry about but I'm sure that don't help any !-- Have U thought about going to the po-po ? -- I'm have to get me a length of PVC and some caps soon !

Hey Rose U remember when we talked about stem cell treatments ? -- D.D. was showing me a medical article  about a new 3D printing process where they can print cells -- including stem cells !-- So maybe I have my 35 year body back one day ? -- It is looking like that ain't wishful thinking anymore it really will be  possible in the near future !-- 100 years from now U know I be growing some danky--Dank !


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

I have a confession !-- Maybe my scooter ain't blue but don't tell no body O.K. ?-- I ain't wearing that helmet ! 

View attachment 51ZVrAqsh-L._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

I'd ride it.  I have a truly stupid look on my face, but I'd ride it.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm liable to just ride anything. 

View attachment wow.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

Nick that was what I was threatened with but when there was no reaction that I might get a pink one that it lost the thrill for D.D. and maybe mine ain't pink  but I woulda rode it ! -- Only thing I miss is a clutch !-- Got a  dam centrifugal clutch !-- Right hand go !-- Left hand stop !-- Hit that fluffy sand it stop too !--No turning in the loose sand either !-- Wheel just push sand !-- I was out yesterday and Mr. Po-po was in da hood so I did me a discreet U turn and put it in the garage !-- Still need a licence plate !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 18, 2017)

vintage putter

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1920-Harley...qlSuH30xJUohqQ83%2FsQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 18, 2017)

Keef said:


> I have a confession !-- Maybe my scooter ain't blue but don't tell no body O.K. ?-- I ain't wearing that helmet !



Nice scooter Keef,,,love the color.  Im taking it they were sold out of blue. At least you wont be hard to find on the beach,  :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 18, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> I'd ride it.  I have a truly stupid look on my face, but I'd ride it.



Now that would be funny. I dares ya. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

umbra said:


> vintage putter
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1920-Harley...qlSuH30xJUohqQ83%2FsQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Now that I would really ride with a stupid look on my face.  difference being it would be bliss!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 18, 2017)

umbra said:


> vintage putter
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1920-Harley...qlSuH30xJUohqQ83%2FsQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



That is an awesome ride.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

Looks like an old schwinn beach cruiser with a motor.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

1928 ? -- I'd ride it !-- Just show me how to crank it !-- Now I still ain't figured out how to ride one them motorcycles with a stick shifter !-- Back then it was learn by experimenting !-- Not that different today !-- I learned back in the day that if U put a 250 cc Honda engine on a go cart with an aluminum frame it'll pancake first nice jump U take !-- I learned from that U have to use a Chrome Moly frame !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

Ahhh, the good ole days.  The first Harley's were just motorized bicycles.  I thought by the 20's most of 'em had evolved to the more common look.  That is a really cool scooter.  I built my grandsons a similar bike but using a modern engine.  I'll see if I can find a picture.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

It's still there !-- and I'm still high !-- 

View attachment 20170818_165142.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

Well sheet !-- They just busted a puppy mill with 17 Shih-Tzu puppies and confiscated the dogs because of the bad conditions !-- I already got 4 dogs !-- D.D. need to go back to Austin before we got 5 dogs !-- There was a little black one like my late Itsy-Bitsy and a black and white like my rescue dog Jazz had !-- I didn't rescue Jazz !-- She rescued me !-- If D.D. wants one I won't be able to say no !-- Dam !


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 18, 2017)

That is the demon dog, Jet, sitting on the back of the loveseat-- do not let his cuteness fool ya!  Baby Jo Jo on the left 

View attachment 20170818_154230.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2017)

Cute dogs, give you a run for your money I bet. How is it going DD?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 18, 2017)

Anybody notice to similar post counts for DD & Keef? Coincidence? No prolly not....gotta be one'a them conspiracies...


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

Busted !-- Yep ! --It's  a conspiracy !-- I woulda never noticed !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2017)

I'll never bad mouth little dogs again.  My Shih-tzzu Harley has showed me more character and soul then some people I met. 

View attachment 1920180_655395141165110_93214913_nd.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 18, 2017)

And, you wonder why I want to get out of this old school communist/fascist state I live in.

Look at the request for proposal they put out so they can watch you every second of the day or night. 

Unbelievable....

_The State issues this Request for Proposal to accept bids from vendors to provide the State with an Open Video Management System (&#8220;VMS&#8221 that enables the State to access, in real time, the live video surveillance cameras installed at all Ohio MMCP entity facilities. As an Open VMS, the requested system will be camera manufacturer agnostic, accepting input from any camera. The State&#8217;s goal is to have a tool that provides a well-organized single point of visibility, from a web based interface, to the entire population of cameras installed at the medical marijuana entities. The VMS will monitor and report on the camera population operational status (e.g. on/off &#8216;system health&#8217 as well as provide real-time visibility to facility activity. Given an initial camera population of over 1000 cameras across an Ohio medical marijuana entity facility population of 100+ facilities, the State requires an efficient means of monitoring camera operational status as well as an efficient path for identifying a particular camera at a particular facility for real-time camera viewing._


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 18, 2017)

Well that appears to suck, glad we're home growers huh...


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

I can see both sides of that !-- Good and bad !-- For me it's  simple -- Don't be where they can see U on camera !-- If U enter that world just know U on camera !-- With all the cell phones U might be on camera now ? -- I might even be watching U right now ? --


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2017)

Like I said I can see both sides !-- If I was gonna be marching with some unsavory characters I wouldn't want there to be pics of it either !- Then again if there was a terrorist attack and they were able to chase them back to thier den with such a camera system it would be a plus! -- As a pot pharmer off and on over the years I learned  U better be able to cover what U really doing or Yo a** is going to jail !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 19, 2017)

CO has been doing the camera and bar code for every plant grown since they started mmj. It eliminates any questions about criminal activity and where the cannabis goes from seedling to harvest. Transparency


----------



## mrcane (Aug 19, 2017)

Good morning OFC beautiful morning  here in Ohio...visiting my Son and family...
Gotta love the grandson he's a cutie...


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- 

Cane sounds like good times ! --I figured U was traveling !-- Sooner or later U gonna have to go home and get back to pharming !-- 

Umbra I thought Hack was talking about a central city camera system !-- Ya'll was talking about pot farms !
I'm still trying to decide what the benefits of me being a legal grower when prohibition ends down here !-- 
I been having to hide for so long it's second nature !-- I think maybe the Stoner Ranch just stay hid and I just supply a couple street vendors ? -- I got experience doing that !
Anyway waiting for my caps to kick in and looking for the bottom of this pipe !
Have a good day all !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 19, 2017)

Good morning,  
So the house behind us with the big huge willow, you know the one in all my pics? Well it was vacant for a month and now the new owners have been in since 8-1 and they haven't watered. The small pine tree of theirs is now dead, the willow is stressed and willows don't like being stressed, they are very shallow rooted short lived trees.  should i go tell them to water? I mean really it has been over 100 for two months, not really, but close. Is that being a nosey neighbor? As a gardener, it is really bugging me.  I want to go over there and tell them to WATER! Not my business, but it will be when the willow falls. hopefully on their house and not mine.
What would you guys do?

Cane, so happy for you with the new grandson. I bet he is the antidote for sadness. Come home, i miss ya.
Hey Hackerman, how you doing?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 19, 2017)

Nick, i love your dog!!! What a toughy.


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

Morning Rose !-- I am not the one to give U advice on neighbors !-- I had to swear an oath to D.D. that I would not burn my neighbors house down !-- Still can't find a work around so I guess Junior gets to stay for awhile !-- I just lay low until I get an excuse to lay hands on him !-- We had a problem that has yet to be resolved in my book !-- I can wait !-- I ain't say nothing about Boston or the Jim Crow Era statues !


----------



## umbra (Aug 19, 2017)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

See if the caption came thru ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

Nope ! 

This statue offends me !-- I demand it be removed !


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

Every Morning !--

 D.D. send me some good ones sometimes ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 19, 2017)

Mornin ofc, here's to a good day on the farm. Keef I had a cuppa cannajoe in my garden this morning with my auto girls... 

View attachment IMG_1387.jpg


View attachment IMG_1386.jpg


----------



## umbra (Aug 19, 2017)

nice


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 19, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Nick, i love your dog!!! What a toughy.



Thank you.  He doesn't understand that when he visits he is the guest.  He always wants to be the alpha.  Very well mannered though.  I never need to leash hi execpt for other peoples peace of mind.  My Buddy 

View attachment MyPup.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

What up ya'll ? --

Work it Red Eyes !-- One day maybe I can grow in front of God and all but for now they still put us in jail for this !

 Got D.D. helping me dig seed outta bud !-- Filled up one those little seed bottles some knows about and had to get a bigger bottle !-- Got several dozen seed from the BBSL (Waldo) on a AK48 mom !-- Black Snow was not meant to be yet ! -- Got seed on the Golden Ticket-x-BOC ( That is a very fruity plant but I can't Identify which fruit ? -- Maybe blueberry ish ? --- Fathered by Waldo too !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

I think Nick is probably like me !-- U mess with my dogs ? -We got a problem !--- U do something stupid like kick or slap one my dogs ? --We fight !-- No talk !


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

Know what I mean ? 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 19, 2017)

Nick, I love Harley-- he's beautiful!   Here's my little beauty, Ginger aka  the Princess Ginger Lily! 

View attachment 20160818_221211-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 19, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning,
> So the house behind us with the big huge willow, you know the one in all my pics? Well it was vacant for a month and now the new owners have been in since 8-1 and they haven't watered. The small pine tree of theirs is now dead, the willow is stressed and willows don't like being stressed, they are very shallow rooted short lived trees.  should i go tell them to water? I mean really it has been over 100 for two months, not really, but close. Is that being a nosey neighbor? As a gardener, it is really bugging me.  I want to go over there and tell them to WATER! Not my business, but it will be when the willow falls. hopefully on their house and not mine.
> What would you guys do?
> 
> ...



Tough one, have you met them yet? It could be they don't know any better and need direction. I probably wouldn't start a fight with them and I know that's not what your talking about doing but hard to say. Some people as you know, don't take well to criticism. Are you completely legal in your backyard? I know I'm not as we are not allowed to legally grow weed outside in my little town. Good luck Rose!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 19, 2017)

thanks 2re, i was going to take cookies and be my very best self. lol. I am trying to talk bud into going over there. Yes I am legal but i am very afraid of many people knowing and tell a bad friend a ripper, ya know. If it goes much longer the willow will die. the pine is already dead... damn.  Thank you RE. I promise i can be kinda nice.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 19, 2017)

You gonna make some 'special' cookies?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 19, 2017)

lol. no i don't think so. funny.


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

Rose U could get a stool put it by the fence then when U figure out thier schedule --get your water hose with sprayer and water the tree !-- Or set up a sprinkler that accidently shoots over the fence !-- Can U sneak over and run a drip line from your fence to the tree while they gone ? -- They easy to hide ?-- Or simply go over there and say if U don't water that tree it gonna die and fall on your house or mine !-- If U don't want to water it can I run a drip line to it because I don't want it to die and fall ?-- So what U gonna do ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

I can clone da hell out some weed so this be the ultimate cloner test !-- Can I root a celery heart ?-- Guess we be finding out ? 

View attachment 20170819_173841.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

Where Hopper ? -- I miss my buddy !-- WoodHippy too !-- They part of the family and I hope they come around again soon !


----------



## umbra (Aug 19, 2017)

they probably won't be back...hopper thinks he is always being attacked for voting for political name and Woody thinks everyone thinks he's a racist.


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

That's  a shame !-- I understand Hopper wanting change and supporting political name hoping for change !-- Hopper been my buddy for awhile !-- I'll miss him !-- Wood Hippy is no more a racist than me !-- People in the south are proud of those Confederate symbols !-- It's been close to a hundred years since the Jim Crow Era !-- Those statues and stuff we're put up to remind blacks who controlled the land !-- Look it up !-- Then over the years people forgot what they were for originally and  they became a source of white southern pride !-- Time to put them in a museum and note thier place in history ! -- The KKK and such took those symbols and repurposed them for thier own goals and thier goal is not acceptable !


----------



## umbra (Aug 19, 2017)

Some see them as a sign of heritage and some see them as a sign of hate. I would focus on people who hate and not statues


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

I saw them as heritage growing up !-- I had a rude awakening when I joined the army !-- Words I threw around without thought got me a couple a** whoopings and I mended my ways !-- As time went on and I traveled some and got myself a little book learning I begin to learn about our country's dark past !-- I'm a little of a history and science buff !-- Things ain't always what they seem !--

 Another thing !-- Nothing like this ever happened in American history !-- We a long ways from business as usual !-- We ( the whole country ) got to find a new Balance and some common middle ground !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 19, 2017)

I think maybe if I was black, they might have a different meaning to me. I'm not so perhaps I should just keep my pie hole shut...


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

There's  something happening here !-- What it is isn't exactly clear !--
 For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction !--

 I remember those water fountains marked "White" --and "Colored" !-- Them days are over and I be dammed if they coming back and it appears I ain't alone ! -- 

Good night John Boy !-- Keef out !


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

Wait !-- One more thing ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Aug 20, 2017)

I have two dog's 100lb pit and a 11lb mix breed,,,the pit guard's the house,,,, little dog run's the house,,,


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 20, 2017)

Good morning peeps.  DD you guys got some awesome little dogs too and yup Keef, somebody mistreats my dog they gonna feel my wrath.  That last pic was Harley when he was 6 months old.  Shih-tzu's have a habit of changing color as they age and these days he is all grey and black.  Still a cutie though.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 20, 2017)

My last dog was a model. We did shoots for Hallmark, American Greetings and a few others.

This one was on an American Greetings Thanksgiving card. He was a pretty amazing dog. Lost him to cancer 4 years ago.

It's funny. He was an AKC champion obedience dog and, naturally, he was trained not to jump on the counters and eat food. This was a tough shot, in that, every time we would put him up on the counter to eat the pie, he KNEW he was doing something wrong. LOL

He was a great dog. When we traveled, I let him do the check-in. LOL 

View attachment HackerAmGreet-3-small.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- I had some early morning errands to run !-- Time to get back to building the perfect buzz !
Hack-- Beautiful dog !-- My dogs don't do tricks !-- The littlest thinks his name is "No Jet" or "Jet No" !-- I'm lucky they let me live in the house its them !-- Little bastids !-- They hate a bath and don't dig in the yard cause they might get dirty !


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2017)

D.D. going back to Austin this afternoon and she taking the last bottle of my pear brandywine so I got 7 or 8 cans of pears in heavy syrup -- Soon as I get this coconut wine froze down I start the pear !-- Still got 5 gallns of blueberry brewing too ! -- I gave up on peach !-- Don't know why but it always turns out nasty !


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2017)

Page turned and I didn't see Zigggy's post !-- Morning Cuz !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 20, 2017)

Morning weed nerds


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2017)

Good morning, wow Hackerman, i LOVE that picture... what a great card for thanksgiving.. how fun..Good boy. i know you still miss him. I still miss Henry.
That kinda made my morning. cute dogs. 

You know i have been thinking about this social media experiment we are all doing here. It is amazing when we have one thing in common. One big thing or one small. it is expected we aren't all going to be the same except that A: we like pot. and B. we like pot. We are all different and that is ok. maybe.


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey Rose U forgot something !-- We addicted to growing weed !-- 

GDP-x- BPU -- I move it to take pic and it break cause it too heavy for the stem !-- Oh! -Noooo ! 

View attachment 20170820_112056-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2017)

As to what the O.F.C. is ? -- I don't know what it is ?-- Social experiment works for me !-- No matter what U call it -- Here we are ! --


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 20, 2017)

It has become my go to place to socialize I'm sad to say.  The guy who helps me with the building of my house had me over last night for some pickin and tellin of tales.  Unfortunately, I guess the wuz expecting me to bring the weed.  I woke up with  bit of a hangover this morning.  I don't do likker much anymore & now I remember why.

Hackerman,  nice ears on that pooch


----------



## umbra (Aug 20, 2017)

It works for me because...I like weed too, lol.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 20, 2017)

He is another of my favs.... You can see why he was a model. Look at that smile. LOL 

View attachment HackerAmGreet-5_small.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2017)

Glad you are here st nick. Yes, Keef, C. we grow dank.

I am liking the spinosad powder better than the liquid. pretty happy about that. woo hoo. killing thrip.
Have a good day you guys... it is a nice morning here.  I need to go powder my plants more.

Hackerman, keep them coming, he looks browner in this pic.  I want to kiss that face!


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2017)

I do hope this is legible !-- Just some advice for the Eclipse! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 20, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Hackerman, keep them coming, he looks browner in this pic.  I want to kiss that face!



I imagine most of them have been Photoshopped to meet whatever color requirements the publisher wanted. He was in reality, more red like the first pic.

We did a children's book for S&S where he was a "working" dog and we dressed him as a plumber and a carpenter and a few other things.... 

View attachment HackerAmGreet-1a.jpg


View attachment HackerAmGreet-2_small.jpg


View attachment HackerAmGreet-4.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2017)

Go Hack !-- What a beautiful and smart dog !-- I know U do miss him !-- My Itsy-Bitsy was with me 17 years !--I miss that old dog !

Rose so how did the cookies and the willow tree go ? -- The story U told of your mother taking that girl to the abortion clinic ? -- That was a noble thing !-- For transparency -- U know I was a surgical assistant for 20 years ?-- I've assisted with 1000 probably more !-- It's a medical decision between a patient and thier doctor It is not a political decision !--- Ultimately the woman's decision and no one else's !-- So if U have a problem with that ? -- Sorry to hear that !-- Don't affect me none what U think about a medical procedure !


----------



## umbra (Aug 20, 2017)

big brother is watching...no comment


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2017)

I love this dog and all his pictures. Tell us something about this guy Hackerman.  Did he like treats? Did he sleep with you?  One of my favorite pic's is of Bud and Henry asleep in the bed.  Did he ever do anything wrong like steal a chicken out of the oven?

Keef that story of my mom that i appreciated was the lady that had the abortion is still a friend of mine and mother never mentioned what happened in 1971 again. She was the best. she understood unplanned pregnancies.  

I haven't gone to the neighbors yet, something is stopping me and i don't know what. to be continued...


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't see that in anyway political !-- It's just medicine !-- I was also around when we made some of the first test tube babies !-- I've seen life conceived in a petri dish and met the child later !-- Again that is just medicine !-- Ain't got nothing to do with politics !-- 

Umbra Big Brother got me in his cross hairs !-- Nothing new !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2017)

WOW keef, really? you met the child? that is amazing.


----------



## umbra (Aug 20, 2017)

that is pretty cool


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2017)

Yeah Rose more than one !-- It used to be kinda funny to me when these childless couples who have tried everything and can't conceive then we had them sign papers saying they understood there was a possibility of more than one child !-- We get those women on fertility drugs and instead of popping one egg a month there would be a bunch !-- We then went in with the scope when the eggs were about mature and suck them all up in a syringe take it next door to the lab and put them in a prepared dish of the husbands sperm !-- After U saw cell division begin thru a microscope the whole solution was injected into the fallopian tube and let it come down to the uterous naturally !--  Sometime we be putting half dozen eggs back into a lady !-- One childless couple brought thier triplets to the office for a Visit !-- I was a baby making machine !-- Now they are able to just put the mature fertile eggs back in !- They've also learned how to correct some genetic abnormalities before fertilization! -- It is well within the skill to actually make designer babies with 3 or more parents !-- Predetermined eye and hair color !-- Soon they be making them very smart !


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2017)

A virgin giving birth ? -- That ain't even hard !


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2017)

The Princess Ginger on her scooter !-- She like to ride ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 20, 2017)

Hot! Hot! Hot! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1503174775680.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 20, 2017)

Got up to 96 here today.  Careful there Keef, you will have women following you like lemmings :yay::yay:


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 20, 2017)

Man, Jerry Lewis passed away.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 20, 2017)

85 and sunny today. We don't get many of these. I spent the day on the bike. Wow, what a beautiful ride. I'm still buzzing.

I have a blue tooth helmet so I listen to tunes all day and cruise the country roads. Cruising down a country road at about 50 mph with Pink Floyd playing. If you close your eyes you can almost imagine you're flying.

Bummer about Jerry Lewis. The good news is... celluloid heroes never die. I will watch The Nutty Professor tonight. One of my JL favs.


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey Hack don't close your eyes O.K. !--That ain't gonna turn out good !-- Just blink once in  awhile !-- We saw Pink Floyd in Houston once with a most magnificent buzz working !-- Pigs can fly !-- I seen it !-- I think that's  what I saw ? -- Lit up a joint and passed it but never saw it again so I lit another and kept it !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 20, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> 85 and sunny today. We don't get many of these. I spent the day on the bike. Wow, what a beautiful ride. I'm still buzzing.
> 
> I have a blue tooth helmet so I listen to tunes all day and cruise the country roads. Cruising down a country road at about 50 mph with Pink Floyd playing. If you close your eyes you can almost imagine you're flying.
> 
> Bummer about Jerry Lewis. The good news is... celluloid heroes never die. I will watch The Nutty Professor tonight. One of my JL favs.



I have one of those two but I usually just ride with a set of wax mold earpieces plugged into the phone.  Kills two birds with one ,,,, well anyways, keeps the wind noise outta my ears.   Check out Rt. 16 in WV.  If you've done the Dragon, imagine that for 60 miles.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 20, 2017)

If you are going east to west across the country, Rt. 60 beats the help outta the interstates


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey Keef,  you need ta gitcha one of them "Sons of Arthritis" leather vests for when you riding that thing.  You could git one for your pooch too.


----------



## umbra (Aug 20, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> I have one of those two but I usually just ride with a set of wax mold earpieces plugged into the phone.  Kills two birds with one ,,,, well anyways, keeps the wind noise outta my ears.   Check out Rt. 16 in WV.  If you've done the Dragon, imagine that for 60 miles.



In 2003, Eric Buell did a ride from Troy, WI to Banger, ME. They did WV before I met up with everyone in Gettysburg, PA. They couldn't stop talking about the WV ride.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2017)

Nick, is that the route 60 that has Chimney corner ? Gauley bridge way? I called it heave hollow

keef, that must have been awesome helping those women.
Love the baby on the bike..

making potato salad for bud..


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2017)

Might have to do that Nick !--Ain't trying to impress anyone with the scoot !-- It'll get the job done -- I got 30 miles of beach to ride !-- The scooter tires wide enough to work O.K. in the sand !--Not the dry fluffy sand !-- That'll  get U hurt !--  On the rare occasion if the coast guard been working hard U never know what's  gonna wash up !-- Around here most places are 35 mph speed limit! --


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 20, 2017)

That's the one Rose.  When I was young rode that road a lot.  Back of Dads Buick with the windows rolled up, he and mom snokin' their Pall Mall reds and me and my brother turning green in the back seat.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2017)

I was so sick on that road every year until one year my mom and dad met me in wv and dad let me drive his car on the most horrible road in the world, and I didn't get sick. so then i always got to drive. we drove cross country with another couple and they didn't get sick until that road.  beautiful, but oh man.
Are you surprised i knew that road?  I am.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 20, 2017)

Small World


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Time to get up so we can get down !-- The Wake and Bake has begun !-- Purple Haze and waiting for my caps to kick in !-- We gonna get 'clipsed today ? -- I talked D.D. into waiting until this morning to go back to Austin !

I saw the Yard Dog in da house early this morning !-- I hope all is well Cuz !-- Take care of yourself and I hope we see U again soon !


----------



## zigggy (Aug 21, 2017)

jerry lewis raised millions and millions of dollars for sick children back when a million dollars meant something ,,,many years he did not even sleep during the telethon,,he would stay awake for 48 hours ,,I hope they keep the telethon going ,,those poor kids need that money,,i pray he finds peace,,,morning keef


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

What up Zig ? -- U bet that money is important and Jerry was an institution !-- My wife D.D. works with the tiniest of infants and I was a surgical Assisted for 20 years until I slipped on a wet spot and tried to bust the concrete floor with my face, shattered my face and screwed up my neck  !-- Now I'm just a pot farmer !-
Good day to U !


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

Bud Porn ? 

View attachment 20170821_082019-1.jpg


View attachment 20170821_082213-1.jpg


View attachment 20170821_082507-1.jpg


View attachment 20170821_082318-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

Snow Desiel 

White Indica 

White Indica 

Night Shade


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 21, 2017)

Buddy Love.  I really liked the old Jerry Lewis movies but then I liked Elvis's movies too:vap-Bong_smoker:.  

We will get 90% of the eclipse where I'm at.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 21, 2017)

not sure of how much we will be able to see in fla,,,but I'm ready ,plenty of weed ,cool soda and two beach chairs ,,me and my buddy gonna site out on the front lawn and watch(with glasses) should start at about 1:15 and last for about 3 1/2 hours ,,,gonna try to get my dogs to wear the glasses too ,


----------



## mrcane (Aug 21, 2017)

Good morning OFC...keef  beautiful buds my friend.. still in Ohio... leaving for the P.N.W. tomorrow morning..will be nice to be home....


----------



## mrcane (Aug 21, 2017)

Forgot about the eclipse best get out of the forest..


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

Just heard the strangest thing !-- This Doctor talking about people abusing marijuana !-- How would U even do such a thing ? -- Spank your plants ? -- 

Cane I bet U be glad to be home !

Maybe I'm just a party proper but the Eclipse really doesn't interest me any !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 21, 2017)

Beautiful Bud  Keef.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 21, 2017)

Yep I am ready to get home and get a grow going.
Been on the road for a month now..


----------



## umbra (Aug 21, 2017)

Morning everyone. Cane I bet you are ready to head home. Looks good Keef.


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

I know that's right Cane !-I got some seed drying if U want ? - One these crosses I got great interest in is the BBSL on that White Indica ( that's Umbra's The White -x-Nepal Indica ) up there !- The BBSL didn't get to as many girls or as bad as I thought !-- I did get seed from Rose's Purple Haze and a few more plants !


----------



## mrcane (Aug 21, 2017)

Ran into this on a walk around Ohio U.kinda like it hope that it doesn't offend anyone... 

View attachment 20170821_103618.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

I don't know Cane !-- Protest popping up all over ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Aug 21, 2017)

Hey guys.    Nothing shakin here.   Still working on the grow.   Holding a few cuts.  Other than that nothing really to report.


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

Dog in da house !-- Been missing U Cuz glad to see ya !-- Things will cool off soon and U gonna fire bloom back up ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 21, 2017)

Mornin ofc, guess we'll get some light deprivation for the outside girls this mornin. Cheers


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

Well I been caught !-- Not by the po-po and nothing to do with weed !-- Uncle Sam wasn't amused with my "Creative" book keeping !-- He want $10,000 !-- That's  so funny !-- Ever body knows I ain't got ten grand !-- Shame I couldn't pay my taxes with weed but apparently that be against da law !-- If they found that one they may be an additional letter coming my way !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

Anybody know anything about those companies that'll negotiate a lower tax settlement ? -- I might end up owing our uncle up to  --$25,000 !-- Maybe ? -- I'm just sit on it awhile !-- When they start making threats we'll do something !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 21, 2017)

You been deducting the electric bill again keef?  I used to run a "Hobby Business"  usually amounted to around 5k in deductions.


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

Nick I got operating expenses ! -- No seems I forgot to include EVRYTHING on the form !-- I liked the numbers my way much better than thiers !-- Bastids !


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

I guess I have to set up an Uncle Sam grow ?-- Make me pay my taxes with dirty money ? --Got to break the law to be legal ? -- Ain't that some sheet ?--- I ain't paying taxes on that money !-- 
Nick already showed me the way !-- Next year my Hobby business gonna lose about the same amount of money as the taxes I owe !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 21, 2017)

Getting there but still just a bit immature.... 

View attachment IMG_1397.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

She getting there Red Eyes !--

D.D. should be halfway back to Austin by now !-- -- So what kinda trouble ya'll gonna get me into while she gone ?-- I need to take my a** to the grow and see what up !-- I got a box to empty clean refill and reload in bloom !-- 10 gallons of nute water for the house plants and yard !-- Might also change out a box in veg !-- 
Top everybody off and let the rotation keep rolling  !


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

Tropical Storm Harvey got my attention !-- I'll be on the right front quadrant and I'm 4 ft above sea level ? --
I guess we be seeing what it gonna do !-- The Gulf is hot !--  It could flare up fast !-- I done did my hurricanes !-- I don't have another Katrina in me !--  It get too close I'm be headed north !


----------



## mrcane (Aug 21, 2017)

Redeyes Nice...:48:


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

Think I'm about to call it a night !-- I may take tommorrow off --I'm keeping up with the happening in Phenoix and I'm sure I would say something to offend somebody !-- Don't be in Phenoix without protective gear tommorrow !-- They's some pissed off people probably be there !--  ! -- Sounds like a good old fashioned 3 or 4 sided  fur ball fight to me ! --- I don't like to bleed so I just keep up with it online !-- But just just to safe guard everybody tommorrow --Before I go to bed I'm say a prayer to the little white baby Jesus for they safety !

Later Alligator !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks mrcane, it's been fun, my first outdoor grow!
Keef, didn't the govner ask Donny to stay home? Guess he didn't hear...


----------



## Budlight (Aug 22, 2017)

Just figured I'd pop in to say hello and show you guys how the nurse Larry is coming along  The pink colours coming out of this girl is in credible  thank you so much Rose


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow, those are amazing... I'd have ta frame and display them...


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- O -dark -thirty at the beach !-- 

Go Bud !-- Where ya been ? -- I knew the Nurse would produce color !-- I just get a hint of pink !

Well we got a tropical storm coming this weekend !-- Maybe it'll just wash out the badlands and not push enough water to wipe me out ? --


----------



## mrcane (Aug 22, 2017)

Morning OFC at the airport wishing I had a joint


----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2017)

Morning everyone


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

Morning Cane -Umbra !-- Cane U need to get back home and quit running around the country !-- Weed need to be grown !-- Umbra I don't know how Golden Ticket -x-BOC got all fruity but it is !


----------



## mrcane (Aug 22, 2017)

Keef I agree 100% I will get something started real soon..what to grow is the question?


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

Your neighbor holding that GDP-X-B.R for U Cane  ? -- Took me about 50 seed to get one to germ she didn't have the purple like yours and then she hermied on me !-- 
I'm into these indica heavy hybrids they seem to like what I do so instead of "Muddy Sativas" as Rose calls some I guess I kinda like "Muddy Indicas" -- Take them a touch early to take out  a little bit of the couch lock !-- Make good caps too !-- I want to move more and  faster than I should !-- If I do I'll hurt myself so I use the caps too slow me down so I hurt myself less often !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 22, 2017)

Wassuppp people!  Nobody traveled to a different dimension yesterday did they?  We only got most of an eclipse so nothing too crazy happened here.  Hope everyone is having a great morning,  join me in joe and a doob.  Breakfast of champions


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2017)

Good morning all. OH BUD, that is so beautiful, please enter her in bud of the month.. That is the prettiest girl ever, course i am partial. But that is a beautiful shot. WOW, make my day.
Cane, i wish i could beam you a joint. I am glad this trip is behind you. Are you all done? I am glad you are going home.

The eclipse was very cool here in our back yard. All the birds hushed their singing, the dogs quit running, i could hear no traffic. Then a misty colored (what color is misty) dusky dawn kinda atmosphere.  The solar lights came on for a couple of minutes.. I hugged my main squeeze. it was nice.  

How is that foot doing Umbra?


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 22, 2017)

Looks awesome  Bud light.  I have one of those, just pieces though 

View attachment 20170822_093841.jpg


View attachment 20170822_093822.jpg


View attachment 20170822_093848.jpg


View attachment 20170822_093905.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

We were only supposed to get about 50% and I wasn't watching but seemed like just another day to me Nick !-- I had a head start on da Wake and Bake so I'm feeling no pain !-- Dam storm moving into the Gulf and I ain't liking it !-- When it hits that warm water in the Gulf it gonna blow up !-- I don't want that !- Weatherman say we just gonna get a Noah rain but that's  not a problem for me we don't flood from rain but if that storm pushes more than 4 ft of water it's over at the beach for me !--I got good insurance so  Maybe fate will tell me it's  time for the Stoner Ranch ? --


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2017)

Looking good nick! I 'd hit that for sure, yum. Nice

Here is the garden in eclipse.

View attachment DSCF4872.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

How sweet Rose !-- Looking at that pic ? -- U can water that willow on the sly !-- I could ! -- 
I too have a Nurse Larry !-- Let me take a pic ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all. OH BUD, that is so beautiful, please enter her in bud of the month.. That is the prettiest girl ever, course i am partial. But that is a beautiful shot. WOW, make my day.
> Cane, i wish i could beam you a joint. I am glad this trip is behind you. Are you all done? I am glad you are going home.
> 
> The eclipse was very cool here in our back yard. All the birds hushed their singing, the dogs quit running, i could hear no traffic. Then a misty colored (what color is misty) dusky dawn kinda atmosphere.  The solar lights came on for a couple of minutes.. I hugged my main squeeze. it was nice.
> ...



The foot...swelling is gone, or at least its not in my foot anymore. You can see the swelling and black and blue color moving up my leg, very weird looking. But I can put weight on it. It hurts when I do but its tolerable. I can move my toes. So much of the swelling kept me from being able to even move my toes, I was a bit scared. Able to farm, so the world goes on, lol.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 22, 2017)

Rose that garden is just so nice.  I wish I had moved to a legal state.  Umbra how many colors in your bruising?  Man I hate that. Broke my left foot pretty bad once, I still get killer cramps in that foot.


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

There's my little Nurse !-- She got a ways to go and it isn't the best example !

I'm starting to have a problem I thought I could avoid by growing midgets !-- The bud is starting to break limbs on more and more plants !-- I'm need a net or something !-- It's the how to-- I ain't really figured out yet !-- One net or a net for each box !-- I don't know but if I was gonna have a problem this is the kinda problem I can live with ! 

View attachment 20170822_090022-1.jpg


View attachment 20170822_084302-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

U know that celery heart I said I was gonna try to root !-- That wasn't hard !-- It greened right up when I put it under light !-- I'm seeing root stubbs forming too !-- I got dis !-- Who woulda ever thunk it ?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2017)

I love that you are all growing her.  Keef, looking white and pretty there. I did water the little pine for a long time last week, but by the looks of it, i was too late. I couldn't get to the willow.  
Thanks Nick, you should see it now it is covered in white powder to kill more thrip... looks like flocked christmas trees, oh heck i will show you. Might have been a bit overkill. LOL

View attachment DSCF4873.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

Rose after last year I hope U get a bumper crop !-- Nature abused U last year maybe she smile on U this year ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

I been running a lot of Umbra's  White Indica as I build up clones for a run on some others !-- Rose I got about 10 rooted or rooting cuts of the Nurse I'm run soon !-- I been building up my supply of cuts of --Nightshade -- The Snow Desiel -- and Mazar-i-Shariff -- She like the Snow Desiel -- She different and I can't explain how !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 22, 2017)

Looking awesome there as usual Rose.  I hate to admit it but when my plants get to that size outdoors I spray 'em with sevin dust.  Its always gone by the time they flower out.  I am not losing a crop to bugs.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2017)

I sure hope so keef,  This powdered spinosad seems to me that it works better than the liquid as when the liquid dries i don't think it works. I am afraid of clogging the stomata, but i will take it off or it will come off when watered.  Seems like thrip walking thru this is a good thing.  Thanks for the good wishes. Glad you have cuttings of the nurse. so happy.

Umbra, that bruising moving is what happened with bud's knee. I am sorry you had to go thru so long with pain. I am glad it is lessening some. be careful. Putting 50 % weight on your broken bones will make the breaks heal quicker. Just learned that from the ortho.  

St Nick. I can't use seven. I am organic as I make medicine for sick people. I wouldn't even dust with spinosad but they are just now beginning to flower. I hope I can stop it. I won't be able to spray much longer.  I can use SNS products that knock um down, but not any real great organics for thirp. It is all over this area so as soon as i get it clean the new ones come. Good thing I am up for the fight. Man, i wish i could just spray something strong and have it gone forever...


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

Whoa Rose !-- It depends on the type of break !-- That don't apply to all broken bones !-- If the break is stable and healing then yes put what weight is tolerable on it !-- That's  why they had Mr. Bud stay off it for 6 weeks !-- Now putting tolerable weight on it is good and will promote healing but there are limits !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2017)

I stand corrected, yes, after it is stable.  Thank you Keef.


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

Nick we do what we gotta in the never ending war with bugs !-- U say your foot cramps sometimes from the old break ? -- I get what feels like a hot worm wiggling around where my cheek bone used to be !-- Make me want to claw at it sometimes !-- Make me mean too !-- So when the worm visits I try to OD on caps and smoke like a chimney !


----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2017)

Rose, I read that somewhere before about bones healing quicker. It wasn't my intention though. I just need to do stuff and can't wait to heal, lol. Of course, as we age our recovery time and healing process takes longer and longer. So I'm glad to walk again even if it is with my shillelagh. I got rid of the baseball bat, lol.


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

My body might be old and wore out but I'm keep my old a** alive till they perfect this stem cell stuff !-- I plan on sitting around getting high in my refurbished body telling people what it was like to get old ! --


----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2017)

Over at stax, Papa Indica is going for stem cell treatment for MS. He left yesterday.


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

I want a whole body dose !-- Chase down and fix anything wrong !-

I got pharming to do !-- Later !-


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2017)

I know a lady that did that in idaho and didn't have to have knee replacement.  They are doing them for arthritis too I think.


----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2017)

popping more beans, lol. Ok I like the searching. Bodhi's kali mist x big sur holy bud


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2017)

my clone boy had a stack of balls on him this morning, i topped him and will put all clones under 18 hours. I have never revegged a boy.
Enjoy strain hunting Umbra, in your house.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 22, 2017)

I still have my cane.  I use it sometimes when I'm losin' the battle.  Mines got flames on the bottom like Dr. House.  Might be a biker thing.


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

Nap Wake and Bake !-- Caps and a hot shower put me down !-- 
Hey Nick my neighbor got flame decals on his boat --I want to make the flames real !--
Umbra should we call U Hop-a-Long ?- Or what was that guy on Gun Smoke ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 22, 2017)

I was checking the trichomes this morning when I found this guy. I didn't know where he came from on the plants so I took them(2) inside for a,closer look. I found and removed one but there have to be more. What do you think, should I cut it down and start drying. It's within a day or so of chopping anyway as I'm leaving town for a week real soon. 

View attachment IMG_1408.jpg


View attachment IMG_8155.JPG


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

Looks like some kind of leaf cutter from the mouth parts !--RE they only got a few days let them finish !
At least it's  not those unholy spidermites !

Mane I been getting the urge to set the pickle jar lab back up but I just don't have the seed !-- 50 at a shot uses a lot of seed !-- I would like a few more runs before I breed me a mess of feminized seed !-- Turn a normal 2n diploid pot seed into a 4n or tetraploid plant !-- U know there's  got to be something wrong with me !-- I'm not gonna quit till it's a skill of mine ?-- UBC Chemo come from up there and I intend to see what else is there !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

I know ya'll probably don't do this either but I sex them small !-- On the right Ya got Squish -x- Oregon Lemon and the one on the left is the SR 91 !-- I have killed plants sexing them too small but most do fine !
Don't say it out loud or it might jinx it but I think they both girls !-- 

View attachment 20170822_135539.jpg


----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2017)

Festus dragged his leg. Drove today, lol. Foot is killing me now.


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

Cuz U need to start using heat on that foot now !-- Hot water soaks or a heating pad of some kind elevate it when U can too !-- The heat will help with the pain some but mostly it will increase blood flow to the foot and help get the swelling down and help it heal !-- There's lots of fluid and stuff in that foot --only blood flow can remove !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2017)

2RE, Those moths lay an egg in the cola and the worm eats his way out. Damn thing. I throw them on the concrete i hate those.  THere isn't ususally a lot.. go thru and pic them out and the bad spots they left. just cut out the bad part now.


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

O.K. Keef no like these bugs !-- 

Been watching the storm spaghetti models and I ain't liking it much !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 22, 2017)

Rose, these guys were only about 1/4" long and very tiny. I picked them off with tweezers and fed them to the garbage disposal...I was reading about them and the advice was spraying with something or other but only if there are at least 15 days left before harvest. This article said they could cause bud rot with their secretions. I needed to chop these in the next day or so anyway because I am leaving town for a while. I decided to just chop'm today. So the deed is done. I chopped, trimmed and then opened them wherever I could to find more of the damn worms. I think I got'm pretty clean so they are hangin and dryin. Wish me luck


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2017)

Good Luck RE !--

 I listened to all I could handle !-- Really ? -- I better take my smart mouth to bed fore I say something !-- Cause I will !-- Have I mentioned that I am an opinionated old fart ?-- Well I'm take my opinion to bed now !--
No ? --- Nevermind I ain't saying nothing !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !--

 I do my best today not to mention the State of the Union !--or just go silent ? --


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2017)

Morning OFC. LOL Keef, I figured if you had nothing to say last night, today wasn't going to be any better


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

What up Umbra ? -- U know I got stuff I want to say but I'm trying to not be a heathen !--Which is my nature !
Cuz while I was watching about Phenoix last night I was picking seed out the White Indica !-- Black Berry Snow Lotus got all up on that girl !-- Ain't nothing wrong with the White Indica but this sheet gonna rape your mind  !-- I need to tear up bud and dig out seed today on some other girls !-- Hope they all aren't too seedy !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2017)

Good morning ofc.


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

I know we habitually kill boys soon as we find them but I only had the one BBSL plant and it was male that I named Waldo !--- So I kept him and from the seed I'm getting I'm pretty sure Keef gonna find some fine BlackBerry Smoke up in them seed somewhere! -- I just gotta find it now !-- I might have to go thru a half dozen or more girls but it will be there !-- Do that to half dozen varieties then pick the best most potent blackberry among them to keep !-- Just like the  Strawberry and Blueberry -- I want no mistake that this IS Blackberry !-- I'm sexing my first lemon now -- Squish -x- Oregon Lemon from Umbra !-- So if it's  a male I'll keep him and let Herrman go ( my Wonderberry male ) !-- Hope I don't have to do what I did to get my BlackBerry ! -- but I can ! -- My BOC came out as a Cafe Mocha that's  nice !-- I got a few more BOC seed and a few of Umbra's BOC crosses !-- I like Cafe Mocha but what if I got a Hershey bar in those seed ?-- This is the kinda stuff addicted me to growing !


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

I got plenty stuff going on and I been thinking about a cherry already !-- Where does it all end ?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2017)

There is a very little town near me that wanted to put a pot dispensary in. On the spot they wanted is a sign that says, pot not welcome here.. well, the next morning, there were 6 pot plants in front of the sign. I imagine they were all boys. ha.


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

U got to be careful about signs !-- Growing up there was this Watermelon patch on the way to the swimming hole and they began to miss a few melons !-- One day there was a sign in the Watermelon patch that said "1 of these melons is poisoned " -- Next day the sign said "2 of these melons are  poisoned" !--Think about it !
The farmer took the sign down and peace (and Watermelon )--were had by all !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2017)

lol too funny


----------



## mrcane (Aug 23, 2017)

Good morning OFC...Home sweet home...sick that the price of weed back East was running a guy $175 ..for a half oz. Was good but eh. 
Anyways nice to be home...:48:


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

I know that right Cane Home sweet home !

Umbra when U go into a Watermelon patch in the dark of night first thing U got to do is be quite and listen !-- U hear a muted thump or 2 in the distance ? -- U ain't the only one in the patch !


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

That thing about listening for someone thumping on melons looking for a ripe one at night !-- I learned the hard way !-- U bump into someone else out there stealing melons there will be noise and--- barb wire !-- I don't care who U are --U try to run thru a barb wire fence in the dark running from somebody ?- -- It ruin your day !-- and no melon !


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2017)

Back in NJ, corn farmers would plant horse corn around the edge of the field, so tourists driving by stealing corn didn't get any Jersey white corn.


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

My exes father farmed  1,000 acres of corn and soy beans in Iowa but his money maker was them 30 momma pigs he had !-- Average 11-13 piglets per breeding --3 times a year !-- He said U know what that smells like ? -- I said yup smells like pig sheet !-- He say well it smells like money to me !


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2017)

Lots of Jersey is pine barrens and wet lands. A guy I met long time ago, buys a bunch of swampy wooded lots cheap. More than a few folks thought he was crazy. He only cut the old growth cedars and doubled his money in 2 years.


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

My sperm donor was a hustler !-- He would go to the court house and look for property that was  delinquent on taxes !-- He figured if they was behind on taxes no one was probably around the property !-- He take his list and take a ride to look at the tracts !-- No one around he sell thier timber but only if the loggers agreed to be done in a month !--Hit that property and clean it out in a month !-- He wasn't a nice guy !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2017)

Cane welcome home, we missed you. 

I am trying to clean up my pot plants... nasty powder.


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

Looks like I'm get some rain !-- Might better charge my batteries !-- I can run my bubblers thru an inverter and keep my girls alive for a couple days !-- Can't run the lights but I done this before !-- I ain't running from this storm unless something changes !-- 

Rose can't U just hose the plants down in the morning and wash that powder off ?-- While U doing it spray some water over the fence to that willow !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2017)

Keef, i have been forgetting to tell you how much i love your beach!  What a beautiful place you live.  

I wanted to blow it off so it would still be in the area. I went after and kinds rinsed some off. we will see. The irrgation will be on soon, and that will clean them off more.

Bud says it isn't his or my business if the new people water or not. He is not in the habit of telling new neighbors what to do... LOL  See how he is? whatever bud. love that guy.


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

Rose I can totally understand what Mr. RB is saying but I got a bad habit of making stuff my business !-- Don't always turn out well either !-- U wouldn't like it down here !-- We got another heat advisory today -- Heat index over 105 !-- For most of July August !-- Ya have to run the AC most of the year !-- U can 't work outside in that heat !-- - Never even had a killing frost last year !-- So the bugs never die !-- The water is bad !
We don't got dirt just sand !-- Next County over is the biggest unmarked grave in the states !-- Countless have died crossing into the states when they couldn't keep up they were abandoned with no water !-- So somethings are pretty and somethings are ugly round here !


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

Plus they put your a** in jail for so much as a dirty pipe !-- No U would not like it here !


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

Some words we use also mean something totally different to us than they do to others !-- Like "Splash Down" --and "Bail Out " -- Splash down is when they chasing a smuggler and he running for the border! -- He make  it ? -- He dive that stolen vehicle and load off into the river !-- He make it to the water he home free and others swim out to recover the load while the Po-po watch !-- 
Bail out is when a cop pull over a mini van and 20 illegals bail out going all different direction !-- Usually only one cop ? -- How many U think gonna get away ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Keef, i have been forgetting to tell you how much i love your beach!  What a beautiful place you live.
> 
> I wanted to blow it off so it would still be in the area. I went after and kinds rinsed some off. we will see. The irrgation will be on soon, and that will clean them off more.
> 
> Bud says it isn't his or my business if the new people water or not. He is not in the habit of telling new neighbors what to do... LOL  See how he is? whatever bud. love that guy.



I would agree that telling your neighbors whether to water or not is not kosher. I'd just be a neighbor, lol. That's what fences are for.


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

Umbra got to bring up fences ? -- Dam that's  cold Cuz !-- U know that when the neighbor bought the lot next door the fence was on his property !-- He was kind enough to introduce himself and inform me my fence was on his property I I needed to have it moved !-- This didn't not go over well with me since I was dead broke and it would cost a couple grand to tear down the fence and replace it or move it !-- We had a problem !-- I finally told him the fence is on your property if U want to tear it down it's your fence do with it as U will !-- Called the po-po out when they tore it down so I wouldn't shoot anyone even though I said I wouldn't !-- He enjoyed the hell outta all that extra room to get all around his big a** boat without that fence !-- I put a new fence in and now to get from the front of his boat to the back -- He got to go thru his house !-- 
This ain't over !-- Somebody owes me for a fence !


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

Storms coming so I better check my flare loads !-- Did U know sometimes in a storm lightening can strike a house and burn it to da ground ?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2017)

umbra said:


> I would agree that telling your neighbors whether to water or not is not kosher. I'd just be a neighbor, lol. That's what fences are for.



They are kids and the tree will fall on them or us... Probably them. I would have wanted someone to tell me.  Oh well, i was holding back for some reason anyway.  So Umbra and bud say no... that works. i will be submissive. LOL


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2017)

That's what home owners insurance is for. You kind of can't get mad about something that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2017)

I care about the tree. I am a tree hugger. did you buy my submissive thing?


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

Sure as hell shouldn't listen to me Rose !-- I'm not a good neighbor !-- D.D. she just call me "Trouble" !-- Everyone got me all wrong about my neighbor !-- I'm not burning him out or shooting the place up !

-- I dream of the day I can get him to bow up or raise a hand at that little old cripple crazy vet next door he took advantage of !-- So I can cut him up like a jigsaw puzzle !-- I got plenty experience cutting meat ! -- Don't hurt me a bit !


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

O.K. I got that out my system !-- I don't want to talk about fences !


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I care about the tree. I am a tree hugger. did you buy my submissive thing?


no, lol


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

Had me !-- I would already been out there at night chucking ice bombs over under the tree to melt overnight or something else to keep it alive if it meant anything to me while I figured out what I wanted to do !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

They may be young and just not know that a willow need lots of water and they break and die easy !
Or they might not care ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

Put 5 gallons of coconut wine in the freezer last night !-- Have it down to one gallon before night fall !-- Also started 5 gallons of pear wine !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2017)

I over heard the lady tell the realator that they bought the house cause they loved that tree. so i really don't think they know about willows being shallow rooted and not long lived.  I will water the pine again.


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

Find a reason to educate them Rose !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

Send them a greeting card or something !-- Rose's are red-- violets are blue -- If U don't water that willow it gonna be dead too !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2017)

LOL keef, i am glad you care too.


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

Ya gotta keep it simple Rose !-- I was just chatting with D.D. about this storm !-- She said U want me to come get U ? --What's  your plan ?-- I said -No --I plan to Stay high and hope I don't die !-- Seems like a good plan to me ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2017)

It's not that I don't care about the tree, I am just a bit more reserved with people I don't know. Would you by chance have a book on willow trees or something similar you could give as a welcome present?


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

Just go to the nursery and buy a little willow tree !-- Take it over to them and tell them they gonna need it cause they killing the big  one out back by not watering it !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

I get my chainsaw and we go cut it down ? -- Not good firewood except for kindling !-- but it won't fall on any bodies house !


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2017)

I was watching George Wallace last night !-- Wait that wasn't George Wallace !-- Nevermind !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2017)

Very good ideas. I heard them in their yard today. Maybe there is hope. Thank you guys.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 24, 2017)

Stay safe!  Dang hurricanes!  Tried to watch the weather channel on my break, but couldn't deal with watching Katrina again!  Got all emotional even after all these years! And, Rose, that bothers me about the poor little Willow tree! Makes me sad when plants die from negligence. Guess I'm a sap! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1503557082495.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 24, 2017)

DD, you are always good for a laugh.  Morning everyone.  The view out my back door is stunning this morning and my camera battery is dead.  Go figure.  Nothing like a mountain morning.  Stay safe coasties.


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Up early to check the weather !-- The hurricane is gonna hit me  !-- Glad I got seed !-- I gotta look at the grow and just take what I can !-- Could lose power for weeks if the place survives !-- We could get a 8 ft storm surge and I'm 4 ft above sea level !-- I think I be getting the Stoner Ranch soon !-- Looks like we done at the beach !-- I guess I end up with an empty lot and an insurance check !-- Me and the dogs got to find a way da hell up outta here !-- I don't which way I'm going but I check in after the storm !-- I be O.K. !-- I'm hard to kill !-- Wouldn't U know it I spent 2 month setting up my rotation and now that it's up and running a hurricane wipes it out !-- Dam !


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

I got a empty feeling in the pit of my stomach !-- I'm in my 60s and starting over again ? -- Pretty sue the place is toast and my main objective be staying alive !-- I deal with starting over when I have to !-- Even in Austin it not gonna be that safe either !-- I guess I harvest what I can ?- Dam !


----------



## Kraven (Aug 24, 2017)

Lookin like a little rain headed your way keef.


----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2017)

Morning everyone. Demons are back, tough night.


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Looking around the place !-- 2 people and 4 little dogs and what else we can stuff into a small car is all we can keep !-- When the smoke clears I'm land on my feet and set me up a real grow !-- I can grow and I got good genetics !-- We started over before I'm just getting too old for this sheet !-- 
My brand new scoot ? -- Gotta leave it !-- Dam !--Dam !--Dam !-- Just keep my old a** alive and deal with what comes next later !-- All I can be sure of is there will be a grow !-- Wish me luck O.F.C. !-- The only treasure I can save lies between my ears !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Got go take down the grow !-- This is gonna hurt !


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

I can't do it yet !-- I gotta try to push this thing more toward Houston !-- 100 miles to the east and I'll survive it !--


----------



## zigggy (Aug 24, 2017)

did not hit the powerball ,,,off to work


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

I had it going on with the grow !-- I was about to kick it !-- Been thinking about doubling but -- Anyway say good bye to my grow !-- I'll be back ! 

View attachment 20170824_081444.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2017)

Keef, when is it supposed to hit? oh man, that is way too scary for you guys. You be careful. I am going to worry about you guys.

Umbra, sorry you had a bad night. 

Nick I know it is a pretty morning where you are. That helps life, doesn't it.


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks Rose !-- Right now it will hit late Friday night !-- D.D. pick me and the dogs up in the morning !-- The house won't flood from rain but they say 5-8 ft. Storm surge !-- I'm 4 ft above sea level !-- I'm pushing it east hard as I can !-- 100 miles will decide if the house still stands or not !-- It don't move this place is toast !-- We go to Austin it's  gonna park near there and make big rain !-- They have a flash flood problem there !-- We survive everything else can be replaced !-- Like I said before only treasure I got lies between my ears !-- Can't take that !-- Good think I bred those seed !-- Where ever we end up we gonna be growing some danky-dank !
We hard to kill Rose !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

D.D. looking for me a truck or U haul! -- I would like to save a few things like my brand new scooter !-- Maybe the kayaks ? -- I can pack them full of stuff too !--


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2017)

That is a great idea. put your plants in there?


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Can't do that Rose !-- D.D. found me a 9 ft van to pick up at noon tommorrow! -- I'll stuff what I can in and run !-- I probably take the crop for next Wednesday but I can't haul any live plants out !-- U live on the coast U can get wiped out  any given year !-- We survived Katrina !-- We got this but yes I probably loose the grow !


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Come on Harvey slide Yo happy a** on over some !-- What's  a hundred miles between demons ? -- Move dam it !-- No really !-- Just give me that 100 miles !


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

So I got a cat 3 hurricane coming and it's gonna be nipping at my heels on the way outta town !-- There's  a good chance we could have to face it on the road !-- This be one them real world problems where the house don't matter !-- The grow don't matter !-- Only thing that matters is we survive !-- We did Katrina so we not virgins so I'd say we got a fighting chance !-- Maybe ? - This what looking life or death in the face feels like  !-- Real as it gets !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 24, 2017)

I wish you the best there Keef, but don't take no chances. Git outa there while ya can!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 24, 2017)

I wish you the best there Keef, but don't take no chances. Git outa there while ya can! Maybe keep on rollin into Nevada or Cali and be in a pot legal state...


----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2017)

I remember being on a sailboat on the Chesapeake during a hurricane.  No place to run, just ride it out and hope for the best. Not much fun, it makes me very anxious even now.


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Problem be I got a 150 cc scooter that has no plates !-- D.D. in Austin with the car-- she have to work tonight so she be here about noon ish we pick up a van and come home and cram what we can in it !--Then bust a move with the storm chasing us from the coast to a Austin and they flash floods !-- Gonna rain feet !
Umbra Katrina gave me more PTSD -- I know I'm in trouble !


----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2017)

yeah I emptied all the guns, put trigger locks on every thing and put every thing in the gun safe. Ride it out just you Keef. This one in my Tsunami.


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Ain't no -- " I'll do this and all will be well "-- and there's  no getting out now !-- I'll end up having to do all the things I know are dangerous and know it's the best I can do !-- I still figure I got a fair chance of surviving !-- 
D.D. can not just bust out and leave now it is the nature if her work and to come get me would endanger those who can't take care of themselves !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 24, 2017)

I feel for ya Keef.  I thought I wuz the only idjit that bought in a flood zone.   twice.  Gitcha a yoo haul trailer and a generator.  Haul them lil girls with ya.


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

That would be nice Nick but I was lucky to get a van !-- They started mandatory evacuations in some nearby towns -- but not here yet !-- Harvey liking that warm Gulf! -- Still looks close enough that it will probably wipe the island clean !-- I need that 100 miles !-- The grow ? -- I'll take what is near harvest or close enough to make caps and run !-- I build a bigger better grow later !-- This place is all but finished !


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Nick I got good wind storm flood and all kinds of insurance -- ain't no winning but all I gotta do is survive and I get a check as a consolation prize !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 24, 2017)

So far in the last 3 years I have had one awesome grow that had nothing major go wrong.  The other 6 have had bugs, heat problems, ripped off, (twice) had to kill 'em off once,  seems like if you are illegal it is always something.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 24, 2017)

Umbra,  when I wuz in the Navy, I lived on a 40' Egg Harbor.  A hurricane came up and the ship I was on put out to sea for the duration.  My girlfriend rode it out at the dock in the Egg.  She had a couple friends over and some good wine.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 24, 2017)

A couple weeks ago I germinated and planted 6 harlequin seeds. Only 2 of them actually emerged from the soil. They are both doing great. I wonder what the chances are of getting a girl from these 2. I'm watching them closely for any signs. So far in my growing, I've only used feminized seeds so this is a first for me. So I guess they don't show any signs of sexuality until they start to flower right? We got a ways to go then... 

View attachment IMG_1416.JPG


----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2017)

yeah scary as hell when it was happening, but makes for great drinking story later on.


----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2017)

ate 4 rso caps so I'd be too high to do too much. Foot hurts. Don't I get an email from the Valentine seeds people. They set up a nursery about 50 miles away and they have female clones of valentine and a boat load of other strains I've been trying to find, lol. Just when I'm ready to pack it in....a gift of hope. Thanks St Ann


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2017)

Please don't pack it in Umbra, we need you. Keef, thinking about you.


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Yep !-- My friend Hopper it is time to go rabbit !-- Traffic kept us from running from Katrina !-- Roads were to a standstill !-- I'd rather face it on the road !-- Have a better chance of U reviving than here !-- 

Be on the horn to D.D. in a few she worked last night and supposed to work tonight !-- She might have to bust out and come get me anyway !--Timing is gonna be close !--  Even in Austin it gonna be bad !-- I'll be out in time one at or another !
Not dumb enough to try to ride something like this out !-- 


Rose Thanks !-- I'm worried too !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

O.K. the Calvary is on da way !-- Woulda been nice to haul a truck load of stuff out but that wasn't meant to be !-- I sure liked my new scooter !-- I can get another if I keep my old a** alive !


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Come on Harvey get a move on-- I need U to move another 50 more miles away !-- U can do it !-- 50 more miles I get some damage but the place will stand !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2017)

Weedhopper!!!!! So nice to see you. 

Keef!  You be safe.  DD too. Seems her job should let her come get you. I am having anxiety now... Let us know honey.

Umbra, Valentine clones????? Do i need to drive down there? it should only take 12 hours or 16. What strains do they have that you are excited about?


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

D.D. be here in about 3 hours !-- We bug out to the apartment in Austin early in da morning! -- Should be safe and sound by noon tomorrow! --


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Would U leave it ? 

View attachment 20170824_172620-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2017)

NO, i would not.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 24, 2017)

Oh NO I would not!  You stay safe buddy.


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Yep I be as safe as I can !-- They talking maybe 13 ft storm surge now !-- Depending on landfall timing but if it push in a high tide that be worse !-- I'm taking next week's harvest and leave the rest just in case ? -- It keep moving more to the north and that be good for me !-- It's  just so big !-- Got me a truck to pick up at 10 pm !-- Taking my dam scooter with me !


----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Weedhopper!!!!! So nice to see you.
> 
> Keef!  You be safe.  DD too. Seems her job should let her come get you. I am having anxiety now... Let us know honey.
> 
> Umbra, Valentine clones????? Do i need to drive down there? it should only take 12 hours or 16. What strains do they have that you are excited about?



Mint OG
SFV OG
True OG
Sour Tangerines
Cherry pie.
$20 donation for valentine in 1 gal pots in sunshine #4


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Know what I mean ?--35 inches ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2017)

Keef said:


> Yep I be as safe as I can !-- They talking maybe 13 ft storm surge now !-- Depending on landfall timing but if it push in a high tide that be worse !-- I'm taking next week's harvest and leave the rest just in case ? -- It keep moving more to the north and that be good for me !-- It's  just so big !-- Got me a truck to pick up at 10 pm !-- Taking my dam scooter with me !



You know the drill


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2017)

umbra said:


> Mint OG
> SFV OG
> True OG
> Sour Tangerines
> ...



WOW!  Are you going to get a valentine for you?

Is the Sour Tangerines different from sour tangie?

Cherry pie sounds cute and american and good. lol 

I have heard great things about the San Fernando Valley og but have never smoked it.
Very nice selection Umbra.


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

Ain't leaving empty handed !-- 
Yep Umbra I know the drill !-- This place finished !-- I got till noon to get da hell outta dodge !-- We be out by early morning !-- Some people staying !-- The must not have a clue about what fixing to happen !-- Gonna be a lot of people down here gonna die !-- 

View attachment 20170824_210726.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2017)

I have grown accustomed to your quirky self Keef, get the heck outta there.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 24, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I have grown accustomed to your quirky self Keef, get the heck outta there.



And don't keep us hangin!!! Check in when you can....


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2017)

At the U-Haul to pick up a van !-- Been a half hour but I might still get it !-- I got until noon to get out we'll be out  before then --I just need this van !-- We have a problem I'll let ya'll know !-- I ain't dying easy !


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

Problem with online U-Haul reservation !-- D.D. working her magic !-- I don't get the van I gotta just get us out !-- One way or another we be outta here in the morning !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm home with a U-Haul van and I still got 12 hours to get da hell outta dodge !-- Now I can haul my scooter and my lights out !-- We good !-- Weather is hi
holding and we 5-x-5 in the tube !
Quick pipe then get it !


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

Scoot is in da van !-- Evil Kneival got nothing on Keef !-- How I explain the skid marks in the back of da van ?-- Didn't break nothing !-- We packed and out in a couple hours ! --It's down hill now !-- Lot of D.D. stuff already at the apartment! --- Get my dam lights and seed! -- I build me a bigger better grow !-- Onward thru the fog !


----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2017)

Good luck guys


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

We in Austin at 7 am !-- All is well !-- The old place probably be gone soon !-- I was a driving fool !-- Another 2 hours and we wouldn't have been able to get out !-- Wind was getting real bad !-- Don't be like Keef !-- Folks --That was a close one !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 25, 2017)

Hope you are safe buddy.


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

Morning Nick !-- I'm still up but we burning one and trying to relax !-- Big outer band already hammering the island !-- I got good insurance and I come out with 12 of my Mars 300 lights and my seed  !-- brought out my nutes too !-- Things hurt but maybe I can lay up a day or so ?


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 25, 2017)

Dam, Keef, forget about lights and scooters and take your family and get the f out of there. I have very close friends in Houston so I hope they are safe.


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

That was wild !-- Anyone don't already know I was living on North Padre Island out of Corpus Christi !-- 12 ft plus storm surge gonna wipe that place clean !-- We gonna get some rain up here but nothing we can't handle !-- I got enough seed to start a run but I got seed drying for stuff that I'm gonna be proud of !-- Already thinking about a grow !


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

I got my scooter !-My nutes ( by the gallon)- My friggin lights and my kayaks !-- My guns and everything else we could stuff in the van and car !-- Along with 4 dogs and a canary who bit the piss outta me when I caught him out his cage !-- Wind was blowing me sideways in that van on the way outta town !-- Anyone who ain't already out --ain't getting out !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

Hack--- Houston gonna get hammer with maybe 2 feet of rain --Then the storm gonna slide over that way !-
Not gonna be a safe place long! -- I grew up north of Houston I know the area !-


----------



## Kraven (Aug 25, 2017)

Glad your out and safe keef......forecast has it hanging around a bit before it heads back into the gulf for a friggin round 2......hoping its not as nasty or very close when it comes for round 2. Be safe and take your time getting back, whole place gonna be a wreck....bad forecast for your area man. Hate it for you, feel like K2 and thats enough to make my PTSD  flare up for yall. Peace


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 25, 2017)

Glad you guys got away Keef, good luck and stay safe...


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

RE that was too close for comfort ! -- The adrenaline rush is wearing off --chillin and stuff starting to hurt !
Still not exactly how I'm get that scooter out the van but Dat's a question for another day !-- They say I gotta bring that van back to the place I got it in 3 days !-- That's  so funny !-- That place gonna be gone !-- I was watching it on the weather channel and then center gonna go right about over my house !-- 12 plus storm surge and 125 mph wind !-- It was a strong house but come on ? -- Anyone wanna buy an empty lot to build on at the beach ? -- Should still have a slab ?--Maybe ? -- All those grow boxes gonna float away !-- They ain't mine I never seen them before !


----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2017)

Friends in Houston say their basements flooding as we speak. Glad you and DD are safe. You can always grow more weed.


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

What up O.F.C. ? -- I'm kinda crippled up but we got our a** up outta there !-- D.D. been talking to her medical people who bugged out !-- Ain't no more rooms anywhere !-- She got 2 friends headed to Laredo and had to turn around and head back to San Antonio !-- Texas taking a mighty a** whooping ya'll !-- I survived Katrina --Rita --Ike almost killed me with a falling tree !-- This one gonna be at least as bad as Katrina !-- I be making grandpa noises and not moving very well but Harvey didn't get me either !-- I had to go get something out the van !-- Top of my Everclear bottle was loose and the van smell like Everclear and green weed !-- Glad I got out --my place was not survivable ! -- So we rebuild !-- I'm need a new place to put a real grow !-- Keef want a warehouse or a barn !


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

Yup ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 25, 2017)

Keef and DD Stay safe. Sorry to hear you gonna lose it all. Peace


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

It's gonna be alright Hippy Thanks !-- Smoking some P.P. up in Austin !-- Hauled out my seed and lights !-- Might have to send U a few P.P. seed fathered by the BBSL ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

Black Berry Snow Lotus on Nightshade made some big a** seed !


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

Broke my e-cig and D.D. went and got me another !-- I'm starting to get a complex ! 

View attachment 2017-08-25 17.19.59.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Aug 25, 2017)

http://www.gq.com/story/the-great-pot-monopoly-mystery


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

Traffic jam coming out Corpus headed for San Antonio and if they survive the storm they turn rabbit next time !-- They just kicked it up to cat 4 too !-- Since the eye  gonna hit about 30 miles to the east of CC might not have as much storm surge may not be as bad but 140 mph winds ? -- I don't want to return to a gutted house !-- I'd rather there be just a clean slab !-- My body can't rebuild that place !-- 
Oh another thing U learn from hurricanes ----F.E.M.A. --Stands for --Fix Everything My A** !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2017)

I have been gone all day, I am sure glad to know you and DD are safe.  Wood hippy, nice to see you today.

I will be watching the storms.


----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2017)

Keef, I want you to know everybody over at stax is concerned for you and DD.


----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2017)

I got 2 valentine clones + a bunch of others. They are small plants.


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

Umbra let them know we good and thanks for thier concern !-- Got what I need to start over !-- 

Eye wall about 30 miles east of the house !-- D.D. said so we on the weak side maybe the house will survive ?-- I told yes we on the weak side --but it's like the difference in getting run over by a car or a truck !

Hey Rose !---D.D. walking the pups !-- I'm texting with my man on the north side of C.C. he scared and he don't scare easy !-- I hope the ones that stayed on the island wrote thier name and ss# on they arm with a sharpy so they can be identified !--


----------



## Kraven (Aug 25, 2017)

Sad to say, glad its not here....wife said give it time lol....glad your safe keef....storms are no joke fosure.


----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2017)

that's messed up


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes it is messed up Umbra !--- That was what the Mayor of Rockport told anyone who was gonna ride out the storm to do !--  - The first rain bands will reach Austin soon we gonna get probably very heavy rain but we good here !-- It ain't over anytime soon !-- Looks like it will loop around and head for Houston !-- I don't know whether a disaster or a catastrophe is the worse but this gonna be the one that's  the worse !-- Body count gonna beat Katrina !


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !--Wake and Bake !-- We getting a  Noah rain but I can swim my a** off so we good !


----------



## umbra (Aug 26, 2017)

watching the weather channel suggests it is slowing down and hanging along the coast. Lots of rain for a few days.


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2017)

Lots and lots of rain !-- Now the Inland flooding begins !-- Still waiting on word of how my island fared !-- We getting very heavy rain in Austin but we on a hill so we good !-- Shame ya'll aren't closer I'd have one them barn raising parties and get a little help !-- I really want to know whether the place still stands !-- Gonna put a hurting on ole Keef just trying to find normal again not to mention the pain I'm have to put on this old body !-- Dam !-- Weather got my face locked up !-- Reality is a beech !


----------



## umbra (Aug 26, 2017)

eat some caps and turn on some tunes and gives the dogs a hug...they deserve it.


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2017)

Stay outta my mind Umbra !-- That's what we doing !-- Dogs don't like it ! -- Waiting on a break in the rain so I can make a dash to the truck to get my cap kit and fixings ! -- I'd rather the place was flattened than just severely damaged !-- I know from my other hurricanes !-- U can't find help after a storm !- Everyone trying to put they own stuff back together before they can work for others !-- Hopefully I'll get more info this morning !-- Everyone thinks that when the storm passes all will be well !-- It don't happen like that !-- Once they weather clears the real disaster begins !-- No water-- no electric --ice and gas for generators will be fought over !-- Some of the strong will take what they want from the weak ! -- U see the worst in people but U also see the best in human nature right beside it !


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2017)

Soon as the weather clears enough the looters will head for the island by boat !-- They'll go up the canals and loot the houses still standing from the back side !-- Mine ain't on a canal !-- I didn't want to go out my back door and see my neighbor across the canal looking back at me !-- I'm in no hurry to enter the zone of madness but I'm have soon !


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 26, 2017)

Hope all is well Keef and D.D.Logged in to check on you guys...glad you guys are safe! 
Keep High and Dry!


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks NCH !-- The waiting is the hardest part !-- We good  we in Austin and gonnaface about 20 inches of rain but I don't know of about the house !-- I can imagine but I needs to know !-- I got a call in and waiting to hear back !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2017)

Heard from the island !-- My house might be standing !-- I will have pics later today !-- Maybe or at least an eye witness report !-- Keep your fingers crossed !-- 35 miles from the eye wall !-- It's a coin toss but the whole island wasn't totally  destroyed !-- Raining it's  a** off in Austin !


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2017)

US News article nailed it ! -- "Katrina Brain" !-- Anyone who was there or evacuated be reliving dat sheet !
We are !-- I gotta go back into something I already seen in times like these !-- P.T.S.D. gonna have to wait I ain't gonna have time to feel stuff !-- Where can I find that emotional switch  ?-- I  would like to turn it off for awhile !-- Wish I had my morphine back I could fix it without feeling the pain !-- I was a madman on morphine! --Didn't even know I was hurt till my supply ran low !-- I can't do that anymore it was Killing  me slowly !


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2017)

What up Hopper ? --Yeah !---If they got the po-po to organize and do 1000s of B&E instead of patrolong to protect property then they not doing they job !--- I doubt they do that they got they hands full but I was afraid looters would  go thru the place and leave it open and the po-po stop to check it out !-- Left in a hurry and if U over thinking it so am I !-- So Up there's definitely a grow room there without  the lights missing !-- Surviving was more important to me at the time !-- One day at a time now !-- Austin getting very heavy rainfall !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2017)

I know about the other racist news that happened under cover of the storm  - the pardon -- The ending the DACA program ?-- I figure I may go quite too !-- Cause I will get kicked out if I speak my mind !-- Anyone don't know where I stand I be glad to inform U !-- Congress be back in session soon and they better do something about him  if they want to keep they jobs !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 26, 2017)

Have you guys seen Kathy Bates new netflix show?  Hilarious.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 26, 2017)

Right?  Keeping it real over here! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1503796904089.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Have you guys seen Kathy Bates new netflix show?  Hilarious.



What's the name of the show Nick?

Good morning all.  Keef, we are sure thinking about you. Bud is worried about ya. 

I have been helping a friend move for a couple of days. One more day we might have it. 

My valentine clone boys had balls already so they are revegging with some girl cbd clones... it is very cozy. 

You guys have a good sunday, except the ones in life threatening weather. God's speed.


----------



## umbra (Aug 27, 2017)

Morning weed nerds


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 27, 2017)

Good morning ofc, me and the missus are on our way to Mexico, hope they don't build that wall before we get back!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 27, 2017)

G'morning Umbra, Rose.  I hope Keef and D.D. find their house in exactly the condition they are hoping for. From my view, looks like it could go either way.  

Rose, it's called disjointed.  Interesting mix of comedy and relevant issues. 
https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...s-highs-when-veers-stale-pot-humor/594950001/


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you Nick, Looks fun.

2RE, have a great time in Mexico.  

Good morning Umbra, hope your feeling good today.


----------



## umbra (Aug 27, 2017)

Foot is mending, smoking some squish. Ate a leaf off the valentine...hmmm. I'm not sure you need to smoke this plant, eating the leaves has medicinal benefits for sure.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2017)

That Valentine is super medicine.  I have been diagnosed with hyperthyroid. I have lost weight fast, anxiety, rapid heart, on and on.. It has been going on a long time but the horrible anxiety started on the eclipse. Anyway i went to the doc on friday. I haven't been able to smoke any pot in a week and no coffee. If ya'll know me, my coffee and pot are very important.  Anyway, she told me to quit taking my thyroid for this weekend and come back tomorrow. I got blood tests on Friday.  It all makes sense now. ANYWAY, Valentine SAVED my life... It calmed me when nothing else would. I haven't had anxiety in 30 years so this has been pretty tough.  My point in telling you this is if i have been acting weird the last month, that is my excuse, but my real point in telling you this is Valentine is the best!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 27, 2017)

umbra said:


> ate 4 rso caps so I'd be too high to do too much. Foot hurts. Don't I get an email from the Valentine seeds people. They set up a nursery about 50 miles away and they have female clones of valentine and a boat load of other strains I've been trying to find, lol. Just when I'm ready to pack it in....a gift of hope. Thanks St Ann



Are these valentine clones available to the public? I'd be interested in some 25:1 or so cbd strain.


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2017)

Headed back tommorrow to Corpus tomorrow if we can get out the flood up here !-- Saw some pics from the island but not the house but from the looks of things she still stands !-- Going back to a long power outage --pissed off frustrated people !-- I already got my pissed off warmed up !-- Gonna have to turn my inner a-hole loose !-- The dogs want to go home and don't like it here !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 27, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Are these valentine clones available to the public? I'd be interested in some 25:1 or so cbd strain.



Yes, it's a nursery in Calaveras County. They do deliveries. They did an end of season sale to get rid of stock. There were 5 clones left of ValentineX. I bought the 2 healthiest clones he had.


----------



## umbra (Aug 27, 2017)

I had to put a baby gate up in the isolation space I am using for the new plants. The dogs like Valentine too. Hmmm, caught them eating a leaf. All 3 dogs took turns, 1 after the other.


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2017)

Glad the foot is healing Umbra !- I knew something was wrong Rose I just didn't what !-- Get well both of U !-- Just got word the house stands and is in good shape -- some fence damage but standing solid and the shingles are not even messed up !-- That's  a relief !-- Now if I can get out of the flood here tommorrow! -- 
--I'm going home !-- Hope we have power soon !-- I needs to grow !--I also got green weed in the truck needs drying !-- Still gonna be chaos but I been there !-- Got running water but no power !


----------



## mrcane (Aug 27, 2017)

Good morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW, 70s sunny ....
Keef we are thinking of you guys 
Rose glad you found Valentine you take care now
Redeye... via con dios amigo...
Too all let's puff one...:48:


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2017)

I think we gonna be good Cane but thanks for the concern !-- D.D got family in East Texas ain't doing too good !-- It's  flooding bad !-- Houston in trouble too  !-- She work tonight then got about a week off so we going back to the house tommorrow afternoon !-- Make D.D. take a long nap before that 3-4 hour drive !
Hopefully power be back on soon !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 27, 2017)

Keef, been waiting to hear how it went for ya.  I know its frustrating when you have to bail on your place.  I've always had big boats, the kind you leave in the water all the time, and every year there is at least one instance when I was sweating bullets.  I would suggest hauling all the gas for your gennie with you when you go home.  My experience is water can be had, food can be had but luxuries like gas for the generator, thats almost impossible.


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2017)

Nick at least I do know what I'm going back to !-- Katrina - Rita - Ike -- and now Harvey !-- Some these people ain't got a clue !-- I'll be alright !-- I got that RO system and they say we still got running water !
Ice gonna be one the most coveted commodities! -- Gas for a generator ? -- No Cuz I been there and my generator quit about 2 hours after power went out after Katrina !-- Ran a fan --lamp and radio off my car battery thru an inverter for 2 weeks !-- Cranking it every couple hours -If I had run the battery down too far to crank the car again I jump it off the other car and let it build back up while I drew power from the other car !--After 2 weeks  I still had enough gas in the cars to get outta town if needed !-- During the aftermath of Katrina I saw a 3 way fur ball fight in Lowe's over the last generator and while the 3 of them were fighting another guy made off with the generator ! -- Then people spend the day chasing gas for the generator !-- Be much frustration !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 27, 2017)

One of these days I may do solar, I dunno, I know what you mean about the gennie but I need my comforts.  Without air conditioning to knock down the humidity and heat, I would need to be on oxygen.  Now that I am outta the hurricane zone I still have a gennie for emergency


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2017)

Being able to breathe is a good thing Nick !-- It was close to a hundred degrees with 90% humidity with no wind after Katrina !-- U could almost swim in the air -- From what I hear power is being restored at a good clip !-- They've told people they could return so hope it won't be a long power outage ! -- Gets too hot I just get in the cool hot tub for awhile ! -- Gonna have a stinky fridge to clean out !-- Start piling trash and debris up on the curb !
Place needed to be cleaned up anyway !-- Starting seeing if I can finese a new roof out the insurance company ! -- Needed to be replaced anyway !-- Keef gonna have to spend some pain but I'm good !


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 27, 2017)

umbra said:


> Yes, it's a nursery in Calaveras County. They do deliveries. They did an end of season sale to get rid of stock. There were 5 clones left of ValentineX. I bought the 2 healthiest clones he had.



I think I am going to try a crop of a high CBD strain. I didn't see any ValentineX seeds anywhere.

While I was searching I did notice that most of the high CBD strains are also very low in THC. Not sure why.

I also noticed certain breeders seem to focus on high CBD, again, mostly with low THC.

SinCity seems to be a high CBD specialist but their strains like Cancer's Nightmare claim a 15+% CBD with a 15+% THC as well.

If I were to choose the best 'medicinal' high CBD strain... what would it be? Charlottes web is supposed to be real medicinal, isn't it?

Umbra, you seems to be well informed of the various strains. What's you fav?

Thanks


----------



## umbra (Aug 27, 2017)

Rose and I have this discussion often, lol. There are valentine seeds available, around $300 a pack. We are doing a collaborated seed making on this with her valentine males. However, I like Med Tree's continuum = suzie q ( 50:1) x tocitonic ( 20:1 ) for $80 from oregoneliteseeds


----------



## mrcane (Aug 27, 2017)

On the C.B.D side of things I have some Pennywise seeds that I was thinking of running ..has anyone run any? Just wondering how she grow...


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 27, 2017)

All right fellow illicit gardeners.  No ** here.  I have just reebuilt my garden and as a result my house is very vulnerable to entry by a police officer.  Dealer up here who has occasionally  taken extra weed off of me has just stopped by and told me where my canoe is.  It was stolen when I got ripped off.  That canoe is actually borrowed from a friend so I really want it back.  Not to mention my guns, so ............Best, most likely keep my old *** outta jail suggestions?  (That don't include forgetting about it.)


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 27, 2017)

My understanding is that they turned my weed into shatter.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 27, 2017)

:confused2: I don't know Nick "be careful"
Guys gotta get the canoe back.


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2017)

Nick don't get caught but no U don't just let it go !-- U can't claim credit for what happens either !-- U know bout me and a flare gun ? --So somebody else might have some kinder gentler way to extract vengeance !
Me ?-- Bout 3 am one morning all hell would break loose !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2017)

I will share cbc seeds with all. When I get home Hackerman I'll tell ya what I know.  First time using my phone. Back to unpacking.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2017)

Penny wise is beautiful to grow Cane.


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2017)

Rain !-Rain !- Rain !-
- Anybody see Noah tell him I could use a ride !-- No I'm good but send him to Houston ! -- I don't know if ya'll know how bad it is down here but Dam !-- I'm lucky where I'm at but Houston and East Texas getting a biblical flood and it gets worse !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 27, 2017)

That idiot mayor in Houston aught to be jailed.  Wasn't that long ago Houston flooded.  They know they don't have the ability to handle the run off from a stor like this:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2017)

Flooded the streets in the middle of the night !-- Now maybe 6 million people in and around Houston in serious trouble !-- They can't get out and the water gonna keep coming for a couple more days !- It's not just Houston !-- New Orleans looks to be next !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2017)

Harvey sat still for all day and lots of people in Houston were waiting to see if they needed to bug out today !-- Storm is still close to Victoria but the feeder bands are all the way to New Orleans !-- The Big Easy had a fire at one thier pump power stations and if those pumps aren't mostly all up and running the city will flood !-- Texas need national guard --army and all !-- The people are rescuing each other !-- They got 20 helicopters and a bunch of high water vehicles on the way but some gonna die before they get to them !-- Katrina gonna have nothing on Harvey !


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 27, 2017)

True story!  Been wet since Thurs night when all this started! 

View attachment received_1611889218835807.jpeg


----------



## mrcane (Aug 27, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Penny wise is beautiful to grow Cane.



Thank You Rose, I will look forward to popping some..


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2017)

Hackerman, CBD's come in lots of different strength.  My husband got well from MS by smoking a 1:1 called Nordle. He hadn't smoked in years because of security clearance so he was a light weight and he really liked nordle.   I am hitting Pennywise 1:1 cannatonic 1:2, Blue Shark 1:1, and hopefully Franks gift supposed to be 20 % cbd, if i can the damn thing to clone, with the pollen from Valentines, 20:1  

I am pretty excited about this collaboration with Umbra, to bring cbd rich strains to any one who wants them here at MP.  The Valentine was grown badly by my husband, and it just is the best cbd I have ever smoked.  So... wish me luck with tossing pollen. I hope to grow these plants out and get some good size so we get lots of seeds. 


Cane,  the white is powdered spinosad, Here is pennywise in my garden.View attachment DSCF4875.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2017)

Dam PTSD !-- I got survivors guilt cause I made it out and so many others didn't !-- I got the anxiety cause I know how it will be ! -- Broke another glass pipe !-- Still raining !-- Been watching it all day !-- The whole friggin coast of Texas decimated !-- Having trouble wrapping my mind around it !-- Told U before that August was our Month of Dread !-- I might have to take a few days off !-- Keep'm burning !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2017)

Keef. are you staying put be in Austin? Let us know.

Hackerman, i use cbd's if the pot is too strong for beginners that are sick so they don't od like newbies can do.  Charlottes web is great meds, but I don't like growing that plant, i have tried it twice and pulled it each time.. I also put cbd in any oil I make for sick folks whether marijuana nieve or not.  It is good for everything. Valentine makes my arms grow i get so relaxed. My head kinda falls off my neck... i like that.


----------



## umbra (Aug 27, 2017)

One of the things that sets MP apart from other canna sites is that it is not a seedbank. They are not trying to sell you something. And only with so many states doing medical and recreational cannabis, MP has changed it's policy of seed trading. Cannabis still has a stigma of only being about getting high. Cannabis is so much more. It really is medicine for many people. At a time when the commercial exploitation of cannabis gains more and more momentum, I think it is important to give high cbd strains a more prominence in the mainstream media and more local access to people who need it.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2017)

Here here Umbra!


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Up checking the weather! -- Looks like this afternoon I'm headed into the chaos and returning to the house !-- See how bad things are !-- U know I'm have to get crazy as the rest just to be there !-- I might have to be absent from awhile !-- It's  easy for me to get my crazy on !-- It's  just kinda difficult getting it back off !-- Keep your eye on me Rose !-- Still storming in Austin ! --Ya'll take care !-- I'll be around !


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2017)

They have to open the flood gates on Lake Livingston --Lake Conroe and Lake Houston !-- This alone would cause flooding !-- They gotta add to the flood to save others !-- -- CRY FOR TEXAS !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 28, 2017)

Sympathy my friend.  One of these days the whole southern coast is gonna flood, and stay flooded.  Too much development.  Concrete don't soak up much rainfall.


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2017)

Morning Nick !-- I know MP be a MJ site but I seem to be a little preoccupied !-- Oh I'm smoking !-- Couldn't face this without being high !-- I guess it is so personal to me because I know all these places !-- Seems all I got to do is fix a fence !-- I want to go help but the left arm won't work so well !-- I might be cripple and crazy but I had enough sense to get da hell outta dodge ! -- Hope my power comes back quick and it might !-- I get home I'll hop on the scoot and take some pics !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2017)

Keef, please don't drive today, can ya hang on.
It is so horrible.  I cant believe what I'm seeing
. Stay safe where you are for at least another day. PLEASE?


----------



## mrcane (Aug 28, 2017)

Well said Umbra...
Keef keep on swimming my friend..
........:48:.........


----------



## mrcane (Aug 28, 2017)

Any word from Weedhopper ..?


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks we high and dry with power in Austin !-- Already made the decision to hold up till tommorrow before going back ! --  There was a disaster in the Corpus area when Harvey hit !-- The rain will not flood my house I was concerned about storm surge and wind !-- The rain the worst in East Texas where I grew up !
Corpus be up and running in no time it got damaged but not like Rockport !-- Harvey dipping back into the Gulf to pick up more rain !-- In New Orleans they furiously working on getting power to the pumps !-- About half thier pumps are down and it take all of them to keep the city dry on just a heavy rain day !-- New Orleans be next to have join this disaster !-- Everyone says they never seen water this high !-- Maybe because no body ever seen things this bad !-- U can not plan from something like this !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2017)

Hopper in Dallas no flood there !


----------



## mrcane (Aug 28, 2017)

Good call holding up for another day...no TV here so I don't get much news.


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2017)

Louisiana sending the "Cajun Navy " to Houston !-- It's a fleet of volunteers with airboats but they not gonna be enough of everything anywhere !-- Texans out there doing what they can with what they got !-- They using some big  dump trucks with a ladder to rescue some !


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2017)

They sending 10,000 refugees to San Antonio !-- Don't know where the other half million or more  gonna end up !-- Where U put that many people ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2017)

Watch the U2 -Greenday -- "The Saints are Coming" video about Katrina !-- We need that NOW !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2017)

I am relieved you aren't going anywhere today. Thank you for letting us know. I am glad WH is safe of course. Cane the water is 6 foot deep.The cars are flooded up to the steering wheels in garages. I feel so bad for those people.. i guess we donate to red cross? is that all we can do?


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2017)

Got no T.V. here either but I got a PC and YouTube got weather channel and all so I'm watching on the PC !
Rose depends on where U at how high the water is !-- The whole Houston area underwater and the rain keep coming !-- May have up to a total of 50 inches of rain !-- In Austin we been on the edge of the storm but high and dry !-- Road between here and Corpus is clear but crowded with people going home !-- Got word the power is coming on the island just not to my house yet but soon !-- Wanna help me clean a stinky fridge !-- This the ultimate test to see how hardy weed is !-- I left about half of bloom and all of veg . !-- Lights are with me and I left my pumps and bubblers on !-- Is anything gonna be alive ? -- I think so !


----------



## umbra (Aug 28, 2017)

Morning everyone


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 28, 2017)

I have re-aquired my canoe.  No shots fired.


----------



## umbra (Aug 28, 2017)

what about the guns?


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2017)

Good for U Nick !-- No shots fired !--yet ?

Mane I want to go home !-- I needs to see with my own eyes !-- I know it's  best if I wait until tomorrow and I will but I'm frustrated ! -- I think I'm running out of adrenaline and starting to hurt some but I ain't got time to hurt ! -- At least I can go home !-- Lots gonna have no home !-- I had forgotten about how the anxiety becomes so strong after a disaster !-- Lot of people gonna do a lot of drinking for awhile to come !-- After Katrina we did !-- U just want it to all go away for awhile !-- No more drinking for me but I be hooking some people up !-- I already know how they mind gonna be ! -- Broke D.D.'s glass pipe so I using the metal back up pipe !-- 

Save me a few those high CBD seed -- Keef gonna need some !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 28, 2017)

umbra said:


> what about the guns?



In the interest of staying below the radar, I called a brother and we went over to pay a visit.  Couldn't get anyone to come to the door but the canoe, paddles and even the life jackets were sitting right there in plain sight so I just helped myself.  This place has a history with the neighbors, one of the slime living there was arrested earlier this year for theft. He was out of jail less'n 30 days and got arrested again, this time with a bunch of guns.  One of my re-enactor acquaintances had his kayaks stolen around the same time and they turned up....... He went over and while there he saw my canoe.  Kinda warned 'em I was coming and it went from there. :vap-Bong_smoker:

No guns yet but like I said he got arrested with a bunch of stolen guns so I dunno. Probably won't be able to sleep until it all comes out in the paper.


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2017)

The weatherman said the situation in Houston was fluid !-- Dam straight it's fluid as in water !-- I don't think he was trying to be funny !-- We got sun in Austin !-- I needs to be home setting the grow back up !-- I'll have to see what I got in seed ready !-- I got plenty but I just harvested them !-- Still think I got what I need !-- 2 months to set a up an 8 part rotation and I got experience since I just got it up and running again !


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2017)

Might have to think about relocating to Austin-- Krispy Kreme donuts delivers !


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 29, 2017)

Houston is looking worse than post Katrina---  so very sad.  My sister is evacuating this morning after dams have been opened that will probably finish her off. It was just a matter of time in that leaky mobile home of hers. She's very frightened. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1503985826598.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 29, 2017)

Devastating! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1503986590671.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1503986294428.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1503986302131.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1503986547865.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 29, 2017)

That last pic says it all!  Wow!  Two days apart!


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 29, 2017)

I woke up in a panic thinking I was drowning. Just had to get up to clear my head & check on my family.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 29, 2017)

One of the Houston airports! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1503988728710.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 29, 2017)

12 years ago today Katrina hit.  This song is appropriate. Led Zeppelin's When the Levee Breaks

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=ddpl1zl5sYg&feature=share


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake and we headed home !-- Wish me luck we bout to descend into chaos  !-- Catch U on the other side !


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

I wanted to head back home early today but D.D. sleeping finally so I'm not waking her up --No big hurry to be there except curiosity about the house --Getting there a few hours earlier won't change nothing -- The anniversary of Katrina always brings a few tears but ? -- This anniversary be a little different with Harvey !
D.D. don't want to know what's  happening and I need to know !-- 12 years ago I was mostly bed bound -- When Katrina hit I knew no help was coming so I got out of bed -- I dusted off my chainsaw and went out to do my share !-- I had no grip in my left hand so I duct taped my hand to the chainsaw !-- We gonna be fine !-- I did Katrina with only one hand !-- I got 2 now !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 29, 2017)

Morning potheads.  I made Brownies last night and that was breakfast with my coffee this morning.  Man, killer brownies, I may have to goof off this morning.  Whats new on NETFLIX?


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

Give me one dem brownies Nick !-- D.D. been finding her family -- Touch and go and her sister is gonna lose her house !-- D.D. is up we doing da Wake and Bake then pack !-- I touch base when I get home !


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

Some the shelters are at twice capacity and Joel Osteen's Mega Church in Dallas remains locked !-- Thank U Jesus !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 29, 2017)

Didn't you guys fix the roof on that place for her a year or two ago?  Sorry to hear .


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

Yeah Nick that sister's house got 3 feet of water in it already and she out without much !-- Other sister is headed for her roof and D.D. can't find her mom !


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

My family high and dry and probably looting by now !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear that man.  Lemme ask ya, were you reading them cards or something.  I remember about a day or so before this "Harvey" got here you predicted it was gonna be worse then Katrina.  I'm thinking its going to be waaaaaay worse.  Guess we gonna find out how things have improved, or gotten worse in disaster relief.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi guys.

Buds brother evacuated. The only thing i can say is how wonderful all the helpers are. Keef,  i know you will do what you can. It really blesses my heart all the folks with boats coming to help. What a horribly tragic thing. I am afraid of alligators in that 5 -6 foot water.  I know there is worse than that in that water.


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

Yeah Nick it gonna be waay worse than Katrina !-- It ain't over yet though !-- My daughter in New Orleans is bugging out !-- D.D. still trying to locate family !-- They all over in the Beaumont area or were !-- Just about packed here !-- Waiting on D.D. mostly !-- Dogs driving me crazy !-- They need to go home !-- Word is we may have power by the time we get there !-- I hope !-- People think the storm was the worst part but little do they know -- After the disaster things be bad for long time ! --I'm gonna set the grow back up and stay at home much as possible !-- The dams are breaching !-- Lots more water bout to wipe out everything downstream of the dams !-- 

The tarot cards Nick ? -- I didn't need them for this !


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

Morning Rose !-- Glad to hear about Bud's brother !-- The people are the heros of Houston !-- If it floats they hauling people out on it !-- Now the flood moves east ! -- They were asking if the response was appropriate -- There was no way to prepare cause nothing like this ever happened before !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 29, 2017)

Morning everyone


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

Dog got out while we were packing! -- Looking for lost dog !-- Dam !


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm home D.D. in Austin looking for my pup !--

Lost almost no plants ! 

View attachment 20170829_170053.jpg


View attachment 20170829_170039.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

No damage to my house -- power back on !-- Neighbor not so good !-- His house protected mine !-- Thanks Cuz !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2017)

Good to know Keef. I am so glad you are home. What pup is missing?  Poor DD.

Nick, is it you who told us to watch Disjointed? it is kinda fun. I watched 4 episodes. 

100 degrees here today but i am not complaining about any weather.


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

Rose it was Jet my little black and white !-- He's a runner !-- We found several people who had seen him !-- Big apartment complex he's probably in someone house having a good time !-- D.D. found her mom !-- All are well but 2 sisters and mom lost thier home !
The damage around here is minimal a few fences and signs down  but 20 miles away is devastation !


----------



## zigggy (Aug 29, 2017)

glad you and yours are safe,,,good luck finding the dog


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

Looters working not too far away !--  I been here before !-- Come get U some ! --U can take anything U want but U better not try to take it from me !


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

I got the street sweeper unsheathed and loaded !-- Some ya'll know what a street sweeper is !-- Mine is a modified 12 ga. Pump the holds lots  more shells  than it supposed to have !-- I can clean the street with it for sure !-- It will be a lawless place at times !-- This no where near what we went thru in Katrina !-- This I know how to do !-- Should return to a new normal but some people just plum stupid !-- Most are good people just trying to survive !-- We be fine very soon !-- The town is not torn up like I have seen in other storms !-- Our town be fine soon  but the rest of the Texas coast tore down or under water !-- The eye missed me by 25 miles !-- The weak side !- but-- it mess the place up some anyway ! -- I left my pumps on in the grow but took the lights !-- Mane I still got a working grow !-- Another month and the rotation continues !-- I may have lost a couple clones but in a couple days the rest will have recovered !


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2017)

Watching the local news and a group of trucks loaded with supplies just rolled into Rockport  from Oregon !-- Thank U Oregon !-- They really messed up over there !-- On my drive home from Austin I saw a convoy of at least a dozen busses full of refugees headed to San Antonio -- Musta been a mile of those electrical repair trucks !--4,600 telephone poles down around here -- Amazed I got power !--  The road was also full of trucks and trailers loaded with supplies !-- I think they gonna use CC as a front line supply hub ! -- Must be a hundred towns still under water in East Texas !-- Make me wanna start drinking again !-- No I'm good !-- I still got to empty the fridge !-- Plenty work around here !-- 
Umbra I was sexing my first Squish -x-Oregon Lemon -- When I got back he was in full bloom ! -- I haven't even taken him down yet !-- Too late anyway !-- Guess I'm have some lemon cross seed !-- I'll chop him tommorrow ! -- Not like bloom is full but he got to some them !-- No problem I still got a grow ! --


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 30, 2017)

G'day friends.  Glad you are enjoying the show Rose, I was entertained for all 10 episodes.
Keef I'm glad you got home in time to save 'em. Hope you got Jet back


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

Working --I catch up later !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2017)

good morning peeps,
 Keef, any word on Jet?  

I have plant work to catch up on.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

No Rose but D.D. put out flyers and he's chipped !-- He may yet turn up !-- She on her way down soon !-- 

I lost a couple cuts but I did not lose even one variety !

Back to it !-- Place a wreck !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2017)

Keef, take turmeric please.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

On it Rose !-- I ain't got time to hurt !-- I just hope the body can keep moving ! -- Couple days the house be back to normal mostly ! -- My neighbor house protected mine he got some roof damage and fences down !
I'm watching the place for them ! 

View attachment 20170830_092410-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2017)

Good morning. Fresh pictures of chiesel 3 weeks into flowerong. 

View attachment 20170830_080353.jpg


View attachment 20170830_080406.jpg


View attachment 20170830_080452_001.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2017)

Looking nice Umbra, i am going to go take a pic of your green lotus.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2017)

Umbra's Green crack/Snow lotus  We got baby flowers!!!View attachment DSCF4879.jpg


View attachment DSCF4880.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Aug 30, 2017)

Morning OFC.... Keef Nice to see you home...
Umbra, Rose beautiful......:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Cane, nice to see you home. missed you.


----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2017)

look at the size of those stalks, she is a happy plant


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

Break time !--
 Getting close to being able to slow down !-- I would like to hop on the scoot and go check the place out -- Just got more to do first !

Beautiful plants !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2017)

stalksView attachment DSCF4881.jpg
? looks like i have some cleaning up to do.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 30, 2017)

Rose the work never stops on the outdoor grow...


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

People coming home !-- Now they gonna be crazy as me !-- Make me feel sane and sheet !-- I'm running down so I gotta stop for awhile !-- Burn one with me ? -- D.D. checking the pet shelter then coming home !-- The place  messy but back together !-- Broke and the fridge empty but I'm in better shape than most !-- Learned with Katrina no matter what U got it can all  be gone tommorrow ! -- D.D. family going in by boat see if they can recover a few things !-- 

Burning some of Rose's PH and it be working !-- I don't think we gonna run outta weed ! --

There's  another hurricane named Irma looks like it gonna make the notch into the Caribbean !-- We can't take another storm right now !


----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2017)

Rose a stalk like that makes a pretty cool pimp cane, lol.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

Contents of a liqour store in Rockport got scattered across the parking lot !-- Rockport be dranking tonight !
Don't judge them !-- There's  this complicated thang called situational ethics !-- Let them drink !

Sorry about the fixation on the storm! -- I live in a different world than U now ! -- It is all consuming here for awhile to come !-- I'm give some weed away !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2017)

mrcane said:


> Rose the work never stops on the outdoor grow...


 No kidding, Just had to throw away two buckets of nutes bud and I didn't communicate well.. LOL PU, they were rancid.

Umbra, I have a walking stick that is taller than me from last years grow.It saved me walking in the snow.  I didn't know it was a pimp cane.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2017)

Of course you are fixated Keef. When you come that close to loss of life and all the horrific damage and deaths, of course you are.  Keep talking we care.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm be fine Rose !-- I done this before and I know it has an ending but the look in people's eyes says it all !--I do what I can !-- They scared and don't know what to do !--  We trying to get D.D.'s sister to the apartment in Austin !-- She's in a shelter and lost everything !--The whole house is underwater !-- The rest are damaged  O.K. !-- Be a lot of tears !


----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2017)

Keef, all the pictures and the news can't even begin to convey their loss. You are right, it is in their eyes.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

The worst of the flooding has moved to the Beaumont area and they got 200 boats headed that way along with the Cajun Navy and other volunteers --Why didn't they get out ? -- It hit'm at night again and cut off escape! -- The survivors on the roofs ! -- I think D.D. said all her immediate family are accounted for ! -- 

On another note when I got back and found that Lemon boy in bloom I also had a SR 91 showing her girl parts loud and proud !-- She grow like one them things I like too !


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

Took the scoot out !--Lots of missing shingles and most fences down !-- I didn't see any destroyed houses but it'll take awhile to fix it all !

Over at the beach everything got blowed out into the Gulf! -- If it floats it'll be back ! -- Beautiful beach today !-- They out working on restoring the park already ! 

View attachment 20170830_142308.jpg


View attachment 20170830_142313.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

Lots of people just went fishing today just  to pretend all is well !-- It's good for them !-- Plus supposed to be a mighty redfish run going on !-- They catching da hell out dem !-- I got a cast net I sure as hell won't go hungry !-- I feed lots of people if need be !


----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2017)

Ok so I'm wearing 1 shoe and the other is a Birkenstock sandal. I will drive this way and then put on the other shoe when I get to the interview.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 30, 2017)

I drive barefoot all the time.  You'll be fine.   Keef amazing how clean everything smells at the beach after .


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 30, 2017)

Rose, those plants look awesome.  I love it when the outdoor grow starts flowering.  Kinda like when the grapes come out on the vine.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

Nick we got a hot northwest wind !-- Hit 95 today !-- Rockport need shovels -tarps-- blankets- towels ----and sunscreen !-- 1st responders getting sunburned and heat injuries !-- 

Yes he was here and that's all I have to say on that !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2017)

plenty of grapes on the vine here. I should take pix. Not even my grapes, my neighbor but they are on my side of the fence, lol.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 30, 2017)

I am going to be planting grapes one of these days.  These days I do well with my tomatoes and my weed.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

D.D. made it in !-- All's well as it can be !-- These 3 pups are soo glad to be home !-- D.D. probably run across Jet in the apartment complex sooner rather later !-- Just ain't got the time to worry about him right now !-- I filled D.D. up with caps she'll be O.K. soon !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 30, 2017)

Keef, glad your back home and things are gonna be ok...
I made some coconut oil canna caps before we left for Mexico, since I didn't want to end up in a Mexican jail I didn't bring any with me so I'll try them out next week... hope you all have a bountiful harvest when the time is right!


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks RE !-- We good !-- I can't seem to kill weed !-- I lost my seed baby Lemon plants  and a couple other cuts ---may have lost half dozen new cuts but didn't lose a single variety -- Actually added a variety in the SR 91 I was sexing !-- I get in there tommorrow and start taking some cuts !-- Hurricane Louie  (aka : King Louie ) Kicking it !-- I had a bean pole of an AK 48 that I was trying to get to reveg for me -- She did so I guess I added 2 varieties  while I was gone because I had  written it off !-- Done for the night but I got some pH to do tommorrow !-- Need to take a bunch of cuts but I got what  I need !-- We pharming on the coast !


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

Another month and I be back to weekly harvest !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

Update on D.D.'s family -- Her mother and brother said the worst was over and they gonna ride it out !-- The worst is not over !-- Her Nephew and family got picked up by the army and they dropped them off at his truck --Now they stuck in the truck in some parking lot and no road out !-- 2 sisters got flooded and got rescued !-- They with other family and friends !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2017)

Just lost power !-- Hope it is only because they making a repair !--We will see !


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 31, 2017)

That last pic of the ocean with the interstate sign above is Interstate 10 into Beaumont & Port Arthur where all my famuly lives.  The other pics are of my sister's mobile home & her road out on Sun morning. The water is now to her ceiling. They plan to release more water from the dam, so it will continue to rise. She has lost everything & no insurance.  She's a nurse assistant in a nursing home & that's what she found after working Sat night. She got her two dogs, our grandfather's flag & my cousin's ashes.  She is devastated. I am in shock & emotionally spent! 

View attachment received_1613632895328106.jpeg


View attachment received_1613566958668033.jpeg


View attachment received_1613668565324539.jpg


View attachment received_1613637001994362.jpeg


View attachment FB_IMG_1504151986990.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 31, 2017)

He could make me so mad, but I sure do miss the little guy. It's so quiet without him! Little yapper!  He's an adventurer, so I hope he's enjoying his self wherever he is!  If the 4 he has the best chance at survival-- he's a scrapper! I'll keep looking for him & wouldn't be surprised if he just showed up on my patio.  I would bet that whoever has him will not keep him long!  Hope he turns up tho! 

View attachment 20170818_153953.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 31, 2017)

Awwwwwwww......... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1504161353845.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Let's  do this thing !-- Wake and Bake !-- 

Happy Birthday D.D. -- Why U birthdays always be so hard ? -- I'm getting tired of celebrating your b-day in a disaster zone !-- We need to quit doing this !


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2017)

happy birthday DD. It's my oldest son's birthday as well...let's see 54 ?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2017)

Happy Birthday my friend DD. I think of you so often and am so proud of you. Love you!

] 

View attachment bird birthday.jpg


View attachment birthday card.jpg


View attachment birthday daisy.jpg


View attachment 60s bday cake.jpg


View attachment bulldog birthday.jpg​


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

Morning  Umbra --Rose !-- D.D. and the dogs sleeping in they wore out !-- Baby Doll  sleep long as she wants !-- I'm making grandpa noises but I can move --Some !-- I know Umbra a heavy weight on that RSO !-- I took 8 "00" gel caps made of fine bud this morning with some coconut oil !-- About an hour ago !-- Something be happening here !-- Fear not I can fly !-- Low !-- Might have to crawl to the grow so I don't fall !-- U gotta know I am not a fan of falling !-- I got cloning to do and pH !-- Afraid pH dropped when power was off !-- These letters starting to move around on the screen !-- I better have another cup of coffee while I can still find the kitchen !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 31, 2017)

Good morning everyone.  A beautiful day here. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

Nick what up !-- U can't see me !-- I'm in the spirit world !-- In da Zone !-- Cloning my a** off !-- -Brought Da Masta back into the mix !-- Took 5 Master Kush cuts --5 BOC #1 -- That be the Cafe Mocha one -- Took the top off the SR 91 for a clone and brought the little mother back to veg till I get some more cuts !-- PH was high in all boxes !-- I expected it to drop !-- My AK 48 stick girl  revegged for me -- I'll have my cuts ! -- 

Another month or so these seed I bred be aged enough to germ !-- dank-x-dank = dank -- Only with a twist !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 31, 2017)

My Autos are all starting to flower.  5 purple kush and one auto pounder, all female so I guess I won't be making an seeds.  There are at least 2 distinctly different types of the purple kush though so be interesting to see how this goes.


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

One day I guess maybe I'll try some autos ? -- Got my hands full with regular diploid plants -- That little Lemon boy that bloomed while I was gone has lots of flowers I thought were open but they not and he trying to die !-- Thinking I take him back to veg and see If I can save him --If so I keep him and let Herrman the Wonder Berry go ? -- Waldo say he ready to breed but I'm not ready !-- Little Bastid !-- He very fertile and he won't die !-- Anyway I'd send U some pollen Nick but I'm not sure he gonna open any flowers !-- He in bad shape !-- I'm pop some more lemon seed today !-- I will have a lemon got dammit !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

If a followed wanted a cherry variety --what might be a good place to start ?


----------



## zigggy (Aug 31, 2017)

the pics of the airport under water are fake


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

Such a minor thing in a time like this !-- I'm in touch with the people there !-- Tell them the flood is fake !-- 
Of course some lowlife are gonna upload doctored pics and mix them with real pics !-- 

One thing for sure is the Great Divider and his crew need to stay da hell outta Texas !-- Those  resources are stretched thin enough already !-- Take a Fake F-ing picture just stay away from here ! -- Beaumont having fake explosions this morning !-and the fake dams are compromised! ---- Make me sick !  - Gonna strip the FEMA budget to build a wall ? --- I don't think so !


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2017)

Giggy mentioned he took a couple of the purple cheese x temple autos last night. They looked pretty damn big.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2017)

I just dumped 1500 lady bugs in my garden. they are crawling on me...eeekkkk


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

Found my boy Jet !-- He in doggy jail !-- We gonna  bail him out soon as we figure out where he at !-- Not sure if he in Austin or Corpus but he behind bars and no doubt it's  him !-- Little Bastid !-- I knew he'd be O.K. !


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2017)

Keef, cool. Best cherry...get the garden up and running and we'll talk.


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

Got a problem getting Jet back !-- He's in Austin but when we adopted him from the shelter /farm we forgot to get the chip changed and got to have proof !-- Wait ---found the paperwork !-- Now to  bust the little bastid out the pokie !-- He wearing a collar all the time from now on !


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

U bet Umbra !-- D.D. chasing down Jet's 411  !-- 
Things are not that bad in the pharm !-- I missed a week in the rotation but next Wednesday 
I have plant for bloom !-- There will be a stutter step then maybe 2 light harvest weeks and the rotation continues !-- I got the end to cover any shortage from the storm so we ain't running out !-- Been trimming dry weed this morning -- Not a fan !-- 

Rose --U know I said I thought Waldo got to the Nurse ? --It wasn't intentional but what U want to call your Nurse Larry bred to my Black Berry Snow Lotus ( Waldo ) ? They apparently got ongoing fine !-- U want some seed ? -- It was one my midgets but a dozen for U wouldn't be hard to find ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

Jet want to come home !-- He don't like jail ! 

View attachment photo0.png


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

D.D. off to Austin to get Jet before that crazy lady we got him from at the farm lays hands on him and puts him up for adoption !-- Be best if I don't have to go over there and get my dog !-- Apparently she not giving pets back but putting them up back up for adoption !--She don't want me to come get my dog --- I turn that place into a smoking wasteland ! -- The plan is D.D. beat her to the Austin shelter and get him before she can !-- I live in the land of chaos now -- stuff blow up sometimes things get crazy -- Someone shot at the Cajun Navy while they were rescuing people In Houston  that's why they call it chaos !-- I can thrive in chaos !-- Don't start trouble and there won't be no trouble !-- If there is a threat ? --Eliminate the threat !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh JET!! Look at him.. I am glad you found the paper work. I would have been a wreck probably. I am so sorry for DD's family. Homeless.


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

Rose she made arrangements to have her nephews family rescued !-- They been in a parking lot for over 24 hours !-- No food or water !-- We can't have just regular disasters like everyone else !-

- D.D. broke down half way between here and Austin ! -- She's on the side of the road and we looking for someone to pick her up !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

Got help on the way !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 31, 2017)

Keef, you guys do seem to have some of the worst luck.  I'm so glad you found Jet, bet you were quietly losing your mind.Sorry about D.D.'s family, some of us aint made for parking lot camping.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2017)

its the truth, damn


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

We'll get them out Nick !-- Got the dog taken care of and the Calvary on the way to get D.D. !-- Me and mine are safe --screw the car !-- Always been like this for us !-- I'm a lighten rod -- Some sheet happens I end up in da middle of it !-- I married one just like me !-- Never a dull moment !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 31, 2017)

Back in the day,  ha ha I kin say that now and it means something.  Back in the day, I used to read L'il Abner.  Had this poor soul who walked around with a cloud over his head.  I don't remember what they called him but he had the same poor fortune as Keef.


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

Nick -- If U could see this place U would be talking about how good our luck is !-- -- We mostly land on our feet somehow !-- This gonna be a tough one !-- We gotta make sure D.D.'s brother got thier mother out !-- I saw the video of when they went in to check her sisters house !-- We lucky !


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2017)

I remember L'il Abner. Yep. Old ain't we


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

O.K. got 4 Marine Osprey tilt rotor aircraft sitting at the airport shuttling dignitaries around for a photo op !
Instead of being in East Texas pulling people out the flood !!-- I have a problem with this !


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

Bad luck ? -- If Harvey would have come in 15 miles more to the south we would be in a shelter !-- Now it be supper time -- D.D. out in the middle of nowhere and some aid people just dropped off a  BBQ dinner and drinks while she waits !-- Wish I had some BBQ !


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

Them people still at the airport patting each other on the back about how good a job they doing !-- Get da "F" outta here U make me sick !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 31, 2017)

Keef said:


> Nick -- If U could see this place U would be talking about how good our luck is !-- -- We mostly land on our feet somehow !-- This gonna be a tough one !-- We gotta make sure D.D.'s brother got thier mother out !-- I saw the video of when they went in to check her sisters house !-- We lucky !



I know what you mean.  Your electricity is on, roofs in one piece, you lucky.  Some people fall in the troft and find crap, then there are those who find the bubble bath in the troft.  Here lately you been doing pretty good.  Up more'n down is a win in my book.  And you found Jet.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

Yep found Jet and just got word that psychotic lady from the farm we got him from just showed up to claim him !-- They think she crazy ? -- I teach her all about crazy !-- Take my dog !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2017)

She got a polite warning that I would be wanting my dog back !-- That's all she gets !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 31, 2017)

Nuff said 

View attachment dawgs.jpg


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2017)

got the job, lol.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 1, 2017)

Congratulations Umbra.  I'll be glad to soon say "Got the Social Security"!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 1, 2017)

Morning Stoners.


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Umbra got a job jobby-job ? -- Good deal Cuz !-- 
Me too Nick !-- Working on filing myself !-- Shame  I didn't have a couple U guys around for the great dog rescue !-- I get to play with the Po-Po today !-- Pretty sure one way or another Jet come home today ! --Bastids !


----------



## umbra (Sep 1, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Congratulations Umbra.  I'll be glad to soon say "Got the Social Security"!



That's 2 years away if that's the route I take


----------



## umbra (Sep 1, 2017)

Of course, I still have a broken foot, lol. I figured I'd worry about it if I got the job.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 1, 2017)

Morning...:48:


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

The job is great Umbra !-- The foot will heal !-- Gonna bust outta here in about an hour -- and go see if my vet can help get my dog back so I won't go to jail !-- He in town and he coming home! -- That U can take to the bank !-- D.D. gonna be O.K. the lady that raised her from 13 years old picked her up and they'll get her to the apartment in Austin !-- Work is not from away so she can take a taxi or maybe ride with a co-worker into work !-- We figure it out on the fly !-- I got the scoot and I can get around the island !-- No immediate problems -- Get my dog back all will be well enough !


----------



## mrcane (Sep 1, 2017)

Keef How come they are holding your dog?


----------



## mrcane (Sep 1, 2017)

Gotta split Tai Chi day...yall have a wonderful day 
Keef hope that you get your pooch back.


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

Been out on the scoot !-- Went down to the place they towed the car !-- Cranked and drove it around the block --Must have been a battery problem !-- I can fix that !-- 
They holding my dog cause this lady that we got him from runs a pet rescue shelter and she had him chipped !-- They checked the chip and called her !-- She beat D.D. to the doggy place that had Jet !-- The lady got him and he's back in town !-- I went to my vet while out and got his paperwork !-- I got a buddy who knows Jet well !-- He's gonna stop by and recon the place like he wants to board his dog !- Once he confirms that Jet is there then I'm call the cops and tell them about the situation and suggest they be there when I come to get Jet !-- They've had problems with the lady before she is truely psychotic !-!-- I will get my little buddy back !


----------



## zigggy (Sep 1, 2017)

sorry if I offended anyone,,,that was not my intention,,,the pic of the airport was a pic of LaGuardia in nyc,,,,it was an artist conception of what the airport would look like if sea levels rose 30ft,,again if I made you mad I'm sorry


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2017)

Good morning all, 

zigggy. we know you didn't mean to offend anyone.. stressful times for you Texas folks.

Umbra, congratulations, when do you start?

Keef, good luck on the dog.. 15 miles difference between being homeless. wow.

I need to go feed the girls.  Found out Bud is out of Nordle, so i went to plant a seed, lol, and I am out... oh dear. So i planted Harley Tsu and a cbd crew sample. and some papaya. If they pop.  Tiny little feminized things from Nirvana, some were already dead seeds.. oh well, if I get one.


----------



## umbra (Sep 1, 2017)

He wants Tuesday, my foot says 9/11 is better.


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

Ziggy no offense !-- We stretched petty thin down here and emotions are raw !-- We good Cuz !

I swapped the scooter for the car which I need to fix the battery on ( hey I thought she blew it up  so we good ) -- I was a couple blocks from the place got my dog when D.D. called me and put me on a leash !-- I was just gonna go in and get my dog and if they had a problem I was ready !-- She say she got people working on getting Jet back legally and ain't got time to come get me outta jail !-- So I stopped on the way home and got me a pack of cigarettes! -- I don't care what U think !-- I'm calming down fighting ants and mosquitos !-- Gotta get out there and clan the battery cables and post on the car !-- Big a** mosquitos !
I sprayed them with ant spray cause it was what I had then backed the car into the garage and left the engine running! -- I got the garage door open !-- Mosquitos need to leave !-- 
I'm take some more caps and finish this pipe !


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

Rose -- We got damage here but the further U go up the coast U go the worse it is  ! --5 miles closer and I would have major damage but the house would have stood any closer and it would have leveled it !-- When I went out on the scooter the smells of rotting food in the trash cans -- The smell of smoke -- The noise of chainsaws and repair trucks -- I been here before !-- I got my crazy on anyway !-- I fit right in !-- I passed a motorcycle cop on my scooter and turned around and went back to him fore he came to get me !-- Pulled up without my rear views mirrors and explained my situation and ask if he was gonna stop me ? -- He said no sir have a nice day !--


----------



## zigggy (Sep 1, 2017)

were golden;;;hope live gets back to normal soon,,,be well


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

Cool Ziggy !--We were trying to locate family and stuff and I had just watched some footage they shot --- Yep we be a little frustrated sometimes !-- I got to deal with the regular stuff post disaster but I got a little survivors guilt too !-- So many so much worse off than me !-- The unexpected expenses be hurting but we gonna be O.K.-- Lost everything in the fridge and freezer !-- Anyway a friend gonna bring D.D. home from Austin !-- There are still some good people around !


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

Rose -- She starting to show her colors !-- U know which variety this is ? -- Even a hurricane couldn't stop her !-- She gonna be all kinds of Purple! 

View attachment 20170831_150526-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 1, 2017)

she is pretty


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2017)

She is Purple Haze Kinda...her name is much longer, that is just what i call her. I love that smoke. That is so pretty Keef. I am glad you are experiencing the kindness of others. That is the best.

Im still helping a gf move... what a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

Yes she is fine smoke Rose !-- One of D.D.'s favorites !-- I don't have a special child !-- I smoke them all !
U know Waldo had his way with the green pheno of PH ? -- What are the chances there will be a Purple BlackBerry ? -- I got a couple seed from when some of Bud's Strawberry pollen got on her ! -- Somebody gonna give Keef a purple something !--- Speaking of which I heard from my old buddy the Gloman came over with me when we started the thread !-- The seed to that  Strawberry Rhino boy of Bud's that produced that Strawberry pollen Bud sent me ? --They came from the Gloman !-- He had 4-5 operations last year on his knee after getting MRSA in a total knee replacement !-- Anyway he just on a phone right now without Internet so I been catching him up !-- Might have missed a few things in how many pages ? --I hope when he gets better we'll hear from him !-- Best one handed pot farmer I know !


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

I don't know if it is political or not but the temp today was close to a hundred and the humidity was high too !-- We had hardly no wind and our big a**  mosquitos showed up to help with the recovery efforts !-- From here to Louisiana the 1st responders been at it hard for a week and they running down and some getting sick or injured !-- They can't hold up much longer !-- Were's the military ? --When do these guys and girls get  get to rest ? -- Probably much harder over in East Texas! -- The chemical plant at Crosby is burning !-- Bunch of 1st responders in the hospital from the fumes !-- General Russel Honore of Katrina fame said the response to this disaster has been amateur hour! -- We gonna need some relief soon !-- An estimated 100,000 homes destroyed !-- People gonna start to get sick soon !-- Took me and D.D. a year to get over the Katrina Cough  !-- No one knows what caused it !-- I'm sorry I keep venting about the storm -- the damage may have a price but the damage to survivors minds doesn't have a price !-- Some U guys know a little about COPD ? -- It is killing people down here because they can't breathe !-- As the population begins to weaken the diseases will begin !-- We in for a world of hurt !-- U think it don't affect U ? -Check gas prices ! -- The diseases and stuff come out the contaminated water and stuff ? -We gonna bring to U !-- This ain't just a problem for Texas !


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

D.D. home !


----------



## umbra (Sep 1, 2017)

safe and sound


----------



## mrcane (Sep 1, 2017)

Keef hope that things start to get a little better soon...take a big hit and chill a bit with me..:48:...


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

Burning one with D.D. right now !-- Cane it's  a Rollercoaster of emotions !-- One minute I'm O.K. next minute I'm angry again !-- I went thru Katrina - Rita -- Ike and now Harvey !-- I might blow a gasket once in awhile but I got plenty post disaster experience !-- This disaster ain't over --it is yet to begin ! --  Where U gonna house a million people ? --How U gonna feed them ? -- They lost everything and most had no insurance !-- The Divider in Chief and crew need to stay da hell away !-- Come down here and pray at the damage !-- Then a quick photo as if they helped -- then on the chopper and off for another pic ! -- We don't need that kinda help ! -- Go pardon some your buddies or something ! -- Send in the dam army or something !-- 
O.K. deep breath and a toke !-- Maybe some caps ? -- Whatever it takes !


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

Got into a shouting match with the woman got my dog !--She acting like I abandoned - D.D. friends starting a bail Keef outta jail fund !-- She acting like I abandoned  him !-- I'm tracking her down now !-- I just need her to be where the dog is and I don't know for sure enough where he at yet !-- Tommorrow  D.D. unleash me !
I want the D.D. and her buds to get the dog the hell outta dodge while I stand my ground !-- Just don't want to go to jail and fail to lay hands on the dog !-- I been to jail wouldn't take too long they bail me out !-- I could do 30 days long as I got him back !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm still the back up plan !-- D.D. doing things and stuff like U can only do on social media !-- We only one in a long line of people she has done stuff like this to !-- This lady finished whether I get the dog back or not !-- 
It just be much worse for her if I don't get him back !


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

U know stuff happening I can't tell U about ? -- Lots and lots and lots of angry  people doing stuff and things !-- It give me faith in humanity !-- I might not even have to go to jail !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2017)

I guess when U get so many hits of support about your dog it freezes up your facepage--- that's a good thing ? -- Go D.D. !


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 2, 2017)

This is the price I paid for gas today after waiting about 45 mins to get there & the line behind me a mile long!  It was $2.70 when I left Austin Wed afternoon! 

View attachment 20170901_163135.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 2, 2017)

Difficult to sleep without this little bed hog! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1446770978407.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2017)

yah


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !- Ugh !-- Woke up in a foul mood and hurting !-- Took some caps and burned a bowl while I caught up on the news !-- Hurricane Barbi and Ku- Klux Ken coming back to Texas for some more pics !-- I think I may have to shut down for at least today -- I am not fit for polite society at this time !-- Hoping the caps help !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2017)

Good morning, the insults just keep coming to you guys in the south.  Keef, thinking of ya.

I am pretty tickled this morning green lotus has real flowers on her... woo hoo. Finally. Our daughter took a few days off for harvest, that will be nice. Still over 100 here day time temps, not complaining. Middle of october will be cold during harvest.. 

Umbra, when do you start your new job?


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2017)

Good morning OFC. Rose, I start 9/11.


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

Hurricane Weed !

King Louie 13th and Box of Chocolate #2 

View attachment 20170902_092515-1.jpg


View attachment 20170902_092418-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2017)

Niccccceeee


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

The ugly side of what I do !-- On the left is Lemmy (as in Lemmy Kilmister  of Motorhead) if he can survive !-- Most would say throw it out it's dying !-- Maybe not ? -- On the right is my only example of AK48 and she was almost as bad as Lemmy !-- Umbra said something one time about if a plant will hermie stress can make it !-- These plants survive the stress of this they are hardy enough to stay !-- Couple weeks that AK gonna give me all the clones I want !--If  Lemmy  ( Squish -x-Oregon Lemon out the house of Umbra ) can survive this he gonna replace  Herman the Wonder Berry as a house stud along side Waldo ! 

View attachment 20170902_094212-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

Umbra U already know I can save him don't U ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

I gotta do stuff like taking a plant to deaths door and bring it back !-- When I kick off my Tetra project again my grow game got to be flawless !-- U gonna kill 999 sprouts out of a 1,000 ? -- U better be able to keep that single weak survivor alive !-- No second chances !-- So to do this I have to understand the chemistry --I have to know the macro biology and I have to understand the micro biology and not just theory and words !--but in deed !-- I have to have perfect lab skill and do the work in secret in a hostile environment! -- Then when I have success I better be a Grow Master  to keep it alive or the rest is meaningless !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2017)

Yes I know you can save him, and he is worth saving


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2017)

Since last night the chiesel have doubled in size.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 2, 2017)

I may just have to light the pilot light if this keeps up.  53 this morning, thanks to Harvey I guess.  Raoned off an on yesterday and sposed to rain all day today.  

G'morning Stoners.  Thank goodness for good weed.


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2017)

Amen!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 2, 2017)

Morning Umbra,  

The leaves are already starting to turn.  I'm guessing we are gonna hve a heck of a winter.


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

I figured he had to be worth it Umbra !-- He may be dead but he ain't dead -dead ! -- 

Nick we finally getting a break at night it's dropping into the mid 70s but brutal heat and humidity during the day still !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 2, 2017)

Here's a couple of shots of the purple kush autos  (blue buckets)  auto pounder and a couple little clones in back.   Seem to be stretching a lot but I know nothing of these.  The light is a 600 watt hps.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 2, 2017)

Oops, sorry 

View attachment 20170902_114420.jpg


View attachment 20170902_114432.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 2, 2017)

Home from the trip, supposed to hit 107 today but cooling into the high 80's by next weekend. Congrats on the new job umbra, is it weed related? Guess I missed it. Keef, wishing you and all your neighbors a speedy recovery and hope the storms stay away. Happy harvest Rose! Nick, I wish I could send you soma this California heat in exchange for soma that 53 deg!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 2, 2017)

2RE,  I would take it!  Glad you had a safe trip. I'm trying to figure out wether I should go out or stay home and smoke another doobie


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

I vote smoke some more Nick !

RE glad the trip went well !-- One day at a time Cuz !-- Dog got loose in Austin --They found him and the  Woman from the shelter we got him from beat D.D. there by half hour and claimed him and the crazy beech got him hid and won't give him back !-- This is war !-- D.D. got a large social media group of pet lovers bout to tear her place apart if she don't give the dog back ! -- D.D. got to go back to Austin for work tomorrow! -- We wearing a little thin !


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Home from the trip, supposed to hit 107 today but cooling into the high 80's by next weekend. Congrats on the new job umbra, is it weed related? Guess I missed it. Keef, wishing you and all your neighbors a speedy recovery and hope the storms stay away. Happy harvest Rose! Nick, I wish I could send you soma this California heat in exchange for soma that 53 deg!



No not weed related, but I plan on growing even more dank


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

Found where my dog be !-- I will have him back !-- He's in safe hands -- The person holding him for the woman that took him just found out the 411 and gonna hold him for US to pick up !-- Little Bastid still in Austin !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 2, 2017)

Keef said:


> Found where my dog be !-- I will have him back !-- He's in safe hands -- The person holding him for the woman that took him just found out the 411 and gonna hold him for US to pick up !-- Little Bastid still in Austin !--




Sounds to me like they are just giving out dogs to anyone who asks


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

The lady had his chip # all his info because we got Jet from her !-- I don't blame the shelter but Cuz it is a mad house down here !-- People looking all over for missing relatives --Missing pets and everyone is still in shock !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

D.D. had her days mixed up and got to be at work tonight so she had to hustle back to Austin anyway !-- She gonna snag Jet and take him to the apartment -- She work 3 --7p-7a shift then coming home with my little buddy !


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm sure he will be glad to get home


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 2, 2017)

Yea, I understand man,  I just can't believe some lowlife took yer pooch.  People like that kinda like puppy mill people


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

Nick I can promise U she gonna wish she never saw that dog or me !-- I talk a good game but U gotta know sometimes it is to distract U from something else I'm doing ? -- D.D. da bomb !--  That crazy  lady finished in the pet world !-- It is just really gonna suck to be her !-- It ain't going away either !-- I'm drive her into the ground like a tent stake  !


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

She had to call the law and all but D.D. has our dog Jet back in her hands !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 2, 2017)

Awesome!  Bet the little **** will think twice before he takes off again.  Naaaaa, probably not.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2017)

That's good news Keef. I am so glad.
Hi Nick, how are you doing?


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

Nick -- U right he probably try it again !-- He had a big adventure !-- Went to jail --twice !-- Wasn't so adventurous to me and D.D. !-- It's a crazy world we live in !-- It's  a long story but there is a pissed off crazy woman out there don't have a clue the can of sheet she done opened !-- There is a long list of people who this lady terrorized while holding thier pets hostage !-- They organized now and all the pet rescue people too and they all pissed off at her and been following "The Saga of Jet !-" -- He a celebrity round here now !! --- They are gonna come at that woman from every direction !-- They are all thinking that if she gets away with this she will do it to someone else and they ( We) gonna makes sure she never does it again !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 2, 2017)

Doing good Rose, It has cooled off around here which has in turn saved me a ton of money and my next round of plants are about 2 weeks from finished.  I'm going to hang low for about a month and then in November I'm hoping to make the rounds to see the kids.  My daughter is getting pretty determined for me to come live down there but I dunno, I like my solitude.


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

What's  up Rose ? -- Something ain't right with U what's  wrong ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2017)

Oh she mad !-- Where she gets the idea that she was wronged I don't have a clue !-- I guess we didn't intimidate very well or something !-- They eating her alive !


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

I know Nick wondering about it !-- There were no tarot cards -- chicken bones used or unfettered dark forces unleashed  in locating and recovering Jet ! --


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2017)

Good morning ofc. Y'all need to get up and join me for a bowl.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 3, 2017)

Good morning ofc. RIP Walter Becker...an early musical inspiration


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm fine Keef, just helping a lady move all week and it is HOT.  My thyroid got outta range and made me a bit sick, but i am getting better. 

Nick, that is quite a decision to move. It is nice your daughter wants you. Solitute is nice.

Good morning 2re.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Got up early everyone was still in bed so I been  in the pharm !-- popped my last of Umbra's  lemon seed! -- 2 Squish -x- Oregon Lemon and 4 Lemon Shine !-- Storm did hurt the grow but everything coming back !-- Just threw out 2 fist fulls of Basil !-- I got peppers and cherry Tomatos and herbs running DWC and my celery heart is rooting in aero and when I get roots it will go to DWC !- 

Stay well Rose !-- I'm dragging myself !-- Plan to stay medicated all day and let the body recover some I been pushing it kinda hard !-- 

What up RE ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

Smoking Golden Ticket -x- Box of Chocolate -- Compliments to the chef !-- Dis Nice !-- D.D. ask me when she got back to the apartment last night what is the GT- x- BOC ? -- Something gonna develop in da jar just not sure what !


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

Morning everyone. Up at 4 and was having trouble breathing. After a cup of coffee, my foot was throbbing. I been pushing it with the broken foot, since I broke it. So I ate 5 or 6 gummy bears. Just waking up now at 11:30.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 3, 2017)

I got about 2 days worth of NL left until sumptin else comes out of the grow room.  This stuff was off one branch that my thieves missed and I nursed it out as long as i could.  50% amber I guess.  Very narcotic effect.  Does my sciatic wonders but it don't help me sleep a bit.   I am going to have to find me a good insomnia strain.  Hopefully I got one in that stuff Umbra sent me.  I haven't had two solid hours of sleep in a month and its getting to me.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 3, 2017)

Keef, I got more tomatoes then I can eat.  I guess if you are a pot pharmer you can grow anything.
Next year I am going to go with full on raised bed outdoor garden.  All the stuff I like to eat grows to big to grow inside.

I have 3 scrawny little clones, just coming out of re-veg.  Thors hammer, Blueberry, NL


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 3, 2017)

St Nick, I recently grew an "Amnesia CBD Auto" from dinafem, supposed to be 1:1 thc:cbd. Gets me high when I smoke it but made some coconut oil caps with it and they just knock me out. I don't get high or spacey from the caps but my eyes get glassy and I can't stay awake. 4 of those caps and I'm out for the night. I had a dropper or three in my coffee this morning too and it's been a nice relaxing day....


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey Umbra,  You wearing a boot on that foot?  You can get one from the drugstore and it'll help a lot by keeping the bones steady


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 3, 2017)

I never considered the high cbd stuff.  I had a really good Afghani I had grown for years that just knocked you out.  Unfortunately lost that one 2 years ago and been fighting sleep ever since.    I guess you can get addicted.


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

I looked at the soft boots Nick. They were $75 and I thought the problem didn't justify the cost. The gummy bears I made, I used rso that was a mix of THC and CBD that Rose made of my Tahoe OG trim. Very sound deep sleep. Feels as though it is helping with the healing process.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 3, 2017)

Maybe not addicted but dependent I suppose. I was mistaken, mine is supposed to be 2:1 cbd to thc. Of course I guess you never know until it's tested. Also I've read that when making the canna oil, the longer you slow cook it, the sleepier it gets. I cooked mine about 3 hours on the lowest setting. I think about 130 degrees near as I could tell.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 3, 2017)

Little guy is getting spoiled being the only dog!  Got up @ noon & I'm just now having my coffee & a toke!  Children come first! Had to take him out for his business, then he demanded food which I didn't have!  So, this negligent mom threw on clothes & went to HEB for dog food & treats!  It was a zoo out there & hotter than Hades! Now it's my time! 

View attachment 20170903_135946.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 3, 2017)

Glad he's back where he belongs!!!


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 3, 2017)

It was one of the worst ordeals I have been thru & woulda never got him back without social media, especially 361 Animal Rescue.  They were awesome.  This "rescuer" woman who took Jet has done this to many others.   I was told by the 361 people that I was the 1st & only person who has ever got their pet back!  That just gives me a greater determination to stop her, put her out of business. Thanks to Jet, HEB got so many complaints requesting that HEB withdraw their support of the Barnyard Sanctuary which is the place the woman runs. When she talked to me she said people were pulling their donations from her & this was going to destroy her.  She said because of me and my selfish needs many dogs would die since she was never rescuing dogs again. GOOD! Im just getting started!  Don't mess with a mama bear!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2017)

DD, How excited was that little runner to see you?  I bet a lot. So glad he is home where he belongs. 

Umbra, will you get insurance with this job?  You need a new inhaler, and I don't have any extras... Maybe i go beg the doc for you?


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 3, 2017)

The Saga of Jet continues........  Look out Mary Guzman of Barnyard Sanctuary! 

View attachment 20170902_002423.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2017)

Go get that horrible woman DD!


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 3, 2017)

Not sure who was happier Rose!  He hasn't let me out of his site! Seems a little anxious, but that's to be expected. He'll get back to his normal self once he's home with Keef & the other children. Had to get out 5 times on my 3.5 hour trip back to Austin to work on that battery cable that's not getting the best connection-- only tool I had was a hammer!  And, yes I thought about using it violently!


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

Ugh !-- Been trying to do some cleaning !-- Look like a hurricane come thru here !-- Nick caps or some oil like RE use will help !--- I got this White Indica I dare U to take to amber !-- She melt U at all cloudy !-- My BBSL boy got all up on her if U want some seed ! -- U smoke her at amber U ain't moving !
RE -- I don't think cooking weed longer would make it any different !-- U want to test the theory ? --U cook your oil low and slow for hours ? -- Try something for me !-- Get U a microwave safe bowl -- Put your weed in it --powdered or at least fine pieces and just barely enough coconut oil -- Sir it up good put it in the micro wave !--  While U watch run the microwave until the oil starts boiling up --stop the microwave and stir !-- Do this a couple times then strain like U normally would do !-- Compare that to your long low process !-- I make canna oil in about a minute !-- I've done it on the stove to too !-- Get my coconut oil hot and fry that sheet !-- The THC and stuff would rather go into the oil than vaporize !-- Just don't take the oil to the smoke point !


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 3, 2017)

Don't worry Rose I will, she ruined my birthday, took up tons of my time & caused us much pain. I probably lost a good 5 to 10 pounds over this. The hurrucan was already draining us; we just didn't need the dog issue.  Karma is a b****!


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> DD, How excited was that little runner to see you?  I bet a lot. So glad he is home where he belongs.
> 
> Umbra, will you get insurance with this job?  You need a new inhaler, and I don't have any extras... Maybe i go beg the doc for you?



yes insurance, 90 day wait. I have a prescription and will try to fill it Tuesday.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

I fix it when U get home !-- Put the hammer down !

-- Shame on U for being mean to that nice lady !--

 When is it my turn ?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 3, 2017)

Makes my heart glad to see that little guy back where he belongs.  When i got home from the hospital, Harley peed all over me he was so happy to see me.  Not so sure I didn't pee on him!


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out what works best for my sick friend. Just going to call her BP for a character in robot chicken that she reminds me of. So I sent BP a sampler of Jack Herer, king louis 13th og, Tahoe og, skywalker og, cherry limeade, chiesel, gdp, BB King, C99, tangie, thin mint gsc, clockwork orange, 3 kinds of hash, a few vape carts, and 2 rso syringes. She said she lacks energy and is tired all the time. She has generalized pain everywhere and has a hard time sleeping at night. I get some feedback and we can go from there.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

Got 5 gallons of Blueberry Wine in the freezer !-- By tommorrow night it will be one gallon of Blueberry Merlot -- Well kinda ?-- but-- U never had a 70 proof  Merlot like this !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 3, 2017)

I can pretty much gurantee you delt with her pain but I dunno about the lack of energy.  Never had most of those strains.  You gave her a good choice of method.  I love to smoke plain old bud but lots of people is more fond of other types


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

Nick the biggest thing is she wants to live. She flat out gave up and was waiting to die and now she sees every day as a chance for something better. She's not looking for immortality, just a better quality of life for as long as it lasts. The sleep is a big thing, I think. If she gets better sleep at night, she may be less tried during the day.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2017)

how long ago was her chemo Umbra? That takes a very long time to recover from. how is her diet? Have you heard of ashwaganda?   She needs to rest with all that pot. If i had that much stuff from you i would be in a coma, not just fatigued. I know she must be a high energy person, but she really needs to rest and see how long it would take. Most women don't rest, they have too much to do. But cancer kinda gets your attention.

I like smoke the best too Nick
DD, i am so happy your are reunited.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey Nick about having trouble sleeping !-- About an hour before planned bedtime I take melatonin and Valarian root !-- As we age the body produce less melatonin which is a natural sleep aid ! Your body produces it and it makes U sleepy !-- The Valarian root was used as a tea during WW2 in England to calm the nerves and aid sleep !--Drop some cannacaps in there and I sleep like a baby !


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> how long ago was her chemo Umbra? That takes a very long time to recover from. how is her diet? Have you heard of ashwaganda?   She needs to rest with all that pot. If i had that much stuff from you i would be in a coma, not just fatigued. I know she must be a high energy person, but she really needs to rest and see how long it would take. Most women don't rest, they have too much to do. But cancer kinda gets your attention.
> 
> I like smoke the best too Nick
> DD, i am so happy your are reunited.



I think part of the problem is her diet. I am not forcing her to smoke, lol. Only she can decide what is too much or not enough, or if certain strains help more than others. I'm starting from scratch here. I know that she breaks out in hives when she eats gluten of any kind, and she eats it daily. Lots of fried southern cooking with tons of breading on everything. I've been sharing recipes for vegetarian and gluten free meals. I'm trying to give her choices, which she didn't have before.
Chemo 2nd round ended 1 1/2 years ago. She is getting ready for proton therapy.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2017)

Oh geez, she will feel so much better if she gives up wheat and gluten. I was so sick when I ate that. Dairy and wheat and sugar are probably feeding the cancer, sorry, i hate that when people say that. I know a very young woman that is obese, really large and I went to lunch with her and she had 4 drinks, not alcohol, just sugary drinks. She is having liver and heart trouble and I would love to give her oil, but I hope i don't sound horrible, but i just want to say clean up your diet and I will make you oil. I have not mentioned the oil to her as i feel it won't help unless you help yourself with food.  Tell your friend to stop wheat and sees what happens to her fatigue. I did it, she can too.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

I think I had some gluten one time but it wasn't free !-- No wheat ? -- No diary ? -- No Pepsi ? -- Can I just say --NO !!! -- God made pig and it was the perfect food !--I think it say so in da bible !--  I can't live without pork !-- What would be the point ?
No bread ? -- No !-!No! -No ! -- Ya'll some sick individuals !-- I'm in my 60s and I eat and drink what I want !


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

Isn't breading  one of the food groups ?-- No fried CKN ? -- No fried pork chops ? -- That's  some communist sheet right there !-- What about bacon ? -- This is like a nightmare !--What ya'll eat ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

Cooking Cajun -- The first thing in the pan is some butter !-- The last thing in the pan is some more butter !
No dairy ? -- That is horrible !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2017)

Butter isn't dairy. Yes you eat all that and feel great huh? You can have non nitrate bacon, I make fried chicken with a non gluten flour you would not be able to tell the difference.  Only people that have a gluten issue should quit gluten.  I drink a mexican coke sometimes. I haven't had high frutose corn syrup in years.  Remember Keef, my dad said, "oh to feel 60 again" when he was 80.
  i don't think it is communist but it might be. lol


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2017)

Do you guys use bitcoin? I just tried to buy some Nordle seeds for bud, and they don't take CC.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 3, 2017)

Keef said:


> I think I had some gluten one time but it wasn't free !-- No wheat ? -- No diary ? -- No Pepsi ? -- Can I just say --NO !!! -- God made pig and it was the perfect food !--I think it say so in da bible !--  I can't live without pork !-- What would be the point ?
> No bread ? -- No !-!No! -No ! -- Ya'll some sick individuals !-- I'm in my 60s and I eat and drink what I want !



Bacon, Bacon, Bacon!!!!


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

I think that when your body is telling you it doesn't like it, that would be the time to stop eating it. In my case, when my mother was dying, she mentioned in passing that I was allergic to cow's milk when I was a baby and I drank goat's milk. When I started drinking almond milk, I lost 20lb that I could not loose. I also seemed to get abdominal bloat from it. All that is gone. I was telling her about quinoa, she never heard of it.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

Negative knowledge about bit coin Rose !-- 

CKN Fried Bacon with a bacon grease white dipping gravy !-- 
Extra thick sliced bacon -- dust the slices with flour !-- Then dip them in a wash of egg and a little buttermilk  --  They then go into a seasoned flour breading !-- Then into a deep fryer until Golden brown !
Make a light rue with flour and bacon grease and cook until light brown !-- Add Milk and stir over reduced heat until creamy ! -- Not for every day but Ya gotta splurge once in awhile !-- Like how many salads does it take to make up for the sin of one glorious CKN fried steak ?-- CKN fried anything meal ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

nothing about bitcoin


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

I better tell ya'll I just messing with U fore Rose has stroke !-- Yes I will eat me some fried food but it seems kinda simple to me !-- Moderation in all things !-- Except smoking weed !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 3, 2017)

I try to eat good food as in not a lot of red meat, I try to get in my greens and orange and red veggies. I do 90% of the cooking at my house. When I met my wife she told me she don't cook or wash windows. We compromised on that, she inside and me out. I cook way better than her anyway but I've never had any formal training. There in the trouble Im having. I don't have a clue about planning a menu and stocking my kitchen. That was handled in my previous marriage by her and I suppose other than helping to buy stuff and trucking it into the kitchen, I never paid any attention. I need to go back and take home economics in school.... probly wouldn't help though, I woulda been stoned just like I was during typing class...


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

My DWC vegetable farm !-- I run used bloom nute water and I'm having to open up the south 40 in that other box !-- Fresh herbs and some veggies !-- It limits what U can grow but I got bell peppers --Sweet Bite Peppers  ( little sweet multi colored bells) Cherry Tomatos that are learning about bandage! -- Basil -Oragano -- Thyme !-and my celery is rooting in aero !-- Move it to DWC soon as it got long enough roots - Thinking about some drip and drain hanging Strawberry plants around veg. ?  -- I found some Purple Strawberries ? -- I keep green onions out back year round !-- If I'm pay for light I might as well use as much of it as I can ? -- 

View attachment 20170903_185151-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

U know I went without power for 5 days so don't be judging it too harshly !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2017)

Keef, I love that you grow all the stuff. Home grown celery is good. Better than the stores, and i love using the leaves in stuff. Yum   I am bad about vegis I don't like them, except a few. I do fruit in my smoothies.. not perfect for sure.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

The response I got was -- Where's the garlic ? -- U know I use a lot of garlic !-- Dam !-- Anybody know if U can grow garlic in DWC ? -- I guess we be finding out !-- She have to use just the tops !- That's  what she wants anyway !-- celery onion bell pepper and garlic ? -- She can cook Cajun with that !-- Been wonder what other stuff I might could grow like this that we would use ? -- I threw away a couple fist full of Basil today !-- Way too much !-- I need a good pesto recipe !


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

U would think that after a 2 month bloom cycle with no res. changes  only topping it off that the nute water would be used up but !-- Veggies say not so fast !-- I got some special cantaloupe seed but I ain't figures out how a fellow would grow such a think along the grow room wall ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

I watch a cooking show the other day and the chef was using and touting the greatness of micro greens ! --I saw how they grow them and I can do that !-- Any of us could !-- Take 3-5 days to produce a crop !-- I been wondering if that restaurant  down the street uses micro greens or want to ? -- Growing micro greens with used weed nute water would give me a Certain sense of craftiness ? -- Might grow some just to see !-- A tray of salad greens would be a good thing to have around !


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

The veg side of a pot pharm with  18-20 varieties-- and a vegetable garden -- in a walk in closet ? -- I guess it can be done since I'm doing it now !


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

I might not be able to grow the melon but I bet I could run me a cucumber vine around on the wall !-- What other stuff grow on a vine and not have huge fruit ?-- I'm see how much different stuff I can grow in there but pot gets center stage and priority !


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

I certainly think that cancer treatment includes a multi prong approach where nutrition is one of many approaches worth pursuing.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

I like nutrition !-- I call this little jewel -- Frito Chili Pie ! 

View attachment 20170903_194608-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm still trying to process this no wheat no dairy stuff !-- U can't eat pasta ? -- That's  a dam communist plot right there !-- U gotta draw the line some where !-- but -- mozzarella ? -- The Europeans can do stuff and thangs to a hog leg or some fat back that is just glorious !-- Cheese ? -- No I can 't go without cheese !-- Everything better with cheese !-- There's  so many kinds too !-- D.D. like this soft expensive cheese got cranberries or something in it !-- Now I don't eat that stinky cheese !-- That's  just nasty !-- No aged sausage or anything !-- Ya'll have marked my  delicate mind !-- How can people live like that ?-- No biscuits and gravy ? -- That's  just crazy talk !


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

Well Keef, they make gluten free pasta. And I happen to eat goat cheese and sheep cheese. I plan on brewing a gluten free beer. Not crazy talk at all, just a different way to look at things.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2017)

I eat cheese in moderation. I am over pasta, don't miss that. Keef, the biscuits. I miss those, bet it has been 10 years. lol  Plus your taste changes if you don't eat additives.OK, i am done, i don't want keef to have bad dreams.   
Umbra do you think the NW or west coast eat lots different than the east coast? I do.


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

most definitely


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

I guess if I had some food allergies or health problems not caused by my injuries and my health required it I would follow some kind of special diet -- Maybe ? -- I'm not overweight !-- It would do me good to move more but I hurt sometimes from overdoing it !-- 
10 years ago I was a morphine addict !-- Doctor had me on 90 milligrams  a day for most of a decade !-- I was down to less than 100 lbs at one time !--I was dying slowly !--  I don't take it anymore !-- I don't even go to the doctor !-- l'm up to maybe 160-170 pounds !-- I fell and it almost paralyzed me or killed me but I survived !-- Doctor tried to kill me with his poison -- But I survived !-- I hope to move more and then I would eat better and do more !-- Right now post hurricane survival is at the top of the list !


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 3, 2017)

I can only imagine what those yellow slices are on top. One thing for sure.... it's anything but real cheese. I smell Velveeta slices all the way from here. LMAO

You go Rosie. Eat right because Hypocrites was right, you are what you eat. Keef is just a big ol' FRITO CHILE PIE.... LMAO


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

And bacon !


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

Velveeta ? -- How U know ? -- I like Velveeta !


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

Jim's Steaks on South St in Philly, they used cheez whiz on the cheese steaks, yuk! Is spray cheese actually food?


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

What U think Gino's Philly Cheese steaks use for cheese !-- Whiz or Whiz out ?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2017)

One more thing and I promise I will stop. 5 years ago bud couldn't walk to his car from work. He eats stuff I don't, but not much, as I'm the cook. And he is pretty darn healthy now, pot food.
Keef, I'm so glad you got off morphine. I'm really glad you are alive and a bit special&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 3, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I eat cheese in moderation. I am over pasta, don't miss that. Keef, the biscuits. I miss those, bet it has been 10 years. lol  Plus your taste changes if you don't eat additives.OK, i am done, i don't want keef to have bad dreams.
> Umbra do you think the NW or west coast eat lots different than the east coast? I do.



I love pasta, having been married to 2 Italians I guess I was doomed.  Then too, as a southern boy, buttermilk biscuits are almost as important as fried potatoes and greens.  I try my best to eat healthy but it has to fit into my appetite and I like all kinds of food.


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

Keef, there is an art to a good cheese steak and it starts with the bread.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 3, 2017)

Keef, that is wrong on so many levels.  They call it cheese product.  It ain't even cheese any more.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

U don't bother me Rose !-- U can preach all U want and won't hurt my feelings at all !-- I'm a lunatic  heathen
and I'm alright with that !-- Is a center cut piece of prime rib a sin ? -- Cause I can't play that ! -- Sometimes the church people come by to save my soul but that don't work out so well for them !-- They knock on my door and want to save my soul I'm hurt they feelings! -- I know all they weak spots and I don't go knocking on they door preaching to them so shame on them if they knock on my door doing it !-- Don't bother me a bit !-- I tell them U know that dark scary place ya'll afraid to look into ? -- That's where I play !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey Umbra, you gonna tell us Philly cheese bread is special?  Like Bagels from Joisey?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

We can't eat a (What's  that Japanese beef ?) --Wagu cheese steak on  artisan bread made on a Mountian in France with cheese made from clover fed water buffalo all the time !-- - I like a dam fried bologna sandwich sometimes !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

Nick that Philly Cheese steak bread ? -- It's  the water that makes it special !-- U can't find that particular combination of chemicals and contaminates in water anywhere else in the world !


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Hey Umbra, you gonna tell us Philly cheese bread is special?  Like Bagels from Joisey?:vap-Bong_smoker:



Or soft pretzels from the Berlin Mart? Keef, I like a good fried bologna sandwich too. Now in NJ we have a pork based breakfast meat. In North Jersey they call it one thing and in South Jersey they call it another. And both are correct. Pork roll in S Jersey and Taylor Ham in N Jersey. The packages says Taylor Pork Roll Ham. I think the hybole of the loftiness of cheese steaks is close though. It's as special as etouffee.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 3, 2017)

Used to be a deli not far from my house that had Bagels flown in from Jersey.  They really were special.  There was a Sub shop near the shipyard in Philadelphia I used to eat at, Had hands down the best cheese steak Ive ever eaten.  Then theres Oysters on the half down in Mayport fl.  And the best burritos ever come from a hole in the wall under I-10 in San Diego.  I love to eat.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

Yep !-- All regions kinda got thier own thing !-- I'm lucky to have traveled some and got to taste stuff I never would have at home !-- I don't always eat bad but I insist on it occasionally !-- Tonight I would have perfered some chili cheese tator tots with that can cheese like they got  -- but we can't always have what we want !-- I been wanting one of those broccoli Rabe and roast pork sandwiches like I had somewhere just don't remember where ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

BBQ sauce is a fine example of different regions having thier own thing !-- Lots of different kinds of BBQ sauce !-- That clear vinegar stuff they use up in the east is totally different from a tomato based BBQ sauce !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 3, 2017)

I had a steak one time in Egypt.  Tender as could be and very tasty but turned to to be horsemeat. Italy had two things that can't be beat anywhere.  One was their gelato and the other was this crazy pizza I ate there.  Cooked in a stone oven with an egg, sunny side up, right in the middle!


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

Keef said:


> Yep !-- All regions kinda got thier own thing !-- I'm lucky to have traveled some and got to taste stuff I never would have at home !-- I don't always eat bad but I insist on it occasionally !-- Tonight I would have perfered some chili cheese tator tots with that can cheese like they got  -- but we can't always have what we want !-- I been wanting one of those broccoli Rabe and roast pork sandwiches like I had somewhere just don't remember where ?



Reading Terminal Market, lol.


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> I had a steak one time in Egypt.  Tender as could be and very tasty but turned to to be horsemeat. Italy had two things that can't be beat anywhere.  One was their gelato and the other was this crazy pizza I ate there.  Cooked in a stone oven with an egg, sunny side up, right in the middle!



I had a club sandwich in Barcelona that had a fried egg in the middle of the bread.


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2017)

I haven't had Lebanon bologna in a long time, nor any shoo fly pie.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 3, 2017)

I really liked the panini sandwiches the street vendors sell over there


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

I've had C-rations heated on a jeep engine and I'm pretty sure that green eggs and ham was written about that stuff they called ham and eggs ! -- Then again the army would boil a piece of prime beef so what do I know except when U hongry --U hongry !


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2017)

The Korean army personnel we worked with all the time over there used Louisiana hot sauce as salad dressing !-- I wasn't down with that !-- and Kimchi -- Never could get drunk enough to to get past the smell !


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh ! -
Burning one for those that didn't make it back !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2017)

Good morning, having some bullet coffee, you know with grass fed butter? LOL.

This is a good group of peeps right here. Keef, don't go changing. lol, like you could. 

We are invited to a party today but i declined it is too damn hot and the states are on fire around us and too smokey.  

I am tickled i got a clone from Franks Gift from a friend i gave a clone too. She clones way better than me... so franks valentine is right around the corner, about 2 months.  Have a great day you peeps.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 4, 2017)

Morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW..
Sorry but we need some rain....
........here we go :48:


----------



## mrcane (Sep 4, 2017)

Shopping for some Good T5 light bulbs, bought a cheap set last time and wasn't very happy with them.
Just using them for Veg...any ideas???


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey Cane !- Rose !-- Overcast here !-- Gonna be getting some spotty showers for a few days and it is supposed to cool off maybe Wednesday !-- 
Rose I don't know how to be any other way !-- U gonna have  Frank's Valentine seed ? -- I got some Nurse Larry seed fathered by my boy Waldo !-- So a Black Berry Snow Lotus dad on the Medicine  Woman pheno of your Nurse Larry !-- Wanna trade some seed ?-- He also got to your Purple Haze and I got'm plenty them seed too !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

Cane I didn't ignore your question about T-5  tubes !- U know I don't know anything about them things --I just got my LEDs--


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2017)

black berry snow lotus nurse larry?  How bout black larry?  NO, BERRY LARRY. lol

Cane did you get rain? I hope so and it is coming. Montana is burning up as well as lots of fires in washington. The gorge, etc. We really need rain. over 100 today again.  

Do you get what you pay for with T5;s I think maybe. https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/linear-fluorescent-tubes/  Does the HO, high out put matter? That is what i got.


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

Smoking something I got from Wood Hippy called Cheesy Jones !-- It is interesting! -- We'll see what happens after some time in a jar ? -- I got another one from seed he sent me called SR 91 -- I got my girl and she getting cut !-- Fine looking plant !


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

We gonna need a good CBD doggie treat ? -- I got a dehydrator and I make hamburger and CKN jerky for my pups and me !-- Yes I eat doggie treats !-- Me and the dogs --We share !-- I could put some extract in that hamburger I suppose ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

5 gallon bucket of blueberry wine is a big bock of ice with my fruit brandy in da middle !-- I think I should get it out !-- I'm stab it with my knife!


----------



## mrcane (Sep 4, 2017)

Rose no rain here, hopefully this week..
Keef I know you be a LED guy,  I'm thinking about it. Maybe next round .


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

LEDs are different but work fine but back in the day I grew with shop light fixtures fitted with Grow -Lux tubes -- I remember how I could put them right down on the plants !-- Don't want to do that with LEDs !-- I didn't know anything about them when I started using them !-- U learn !--- D.D. bought me a little LED and that pack of White Widow seed !-- She used to tell me -- Go play with your Widow thingy !-- That first little harvest of WW got me all the grow stuff I wanted !-- We smoked that W.W.  joint up on the dunes and I fell off !-- 2 and a half cartwheels and a face plant !-- She come sliding up beside me and said -- What do U need to grow a lot of this ?-- Things and stuff started showing up and still does !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 4, 2017)

Morning OFC. Tough morning. Dogs were barking to get fed. Woke me up in a bad mood. Just tired of the only who does anything. Fed the dogs while my son watched me, so I told him to get fk'd and threw the vacuum cleaner at him. Then I slammed my bedroom door. He knocks and asks what's wrong...I don't know, I have 23 year old son who can't even clean up after himself or let the dogs out when he's standing there.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 4, 2017)

Sorry Umbra  f'in kids....hope your day gets better..:48:.
Kid don't know how lucky he is..


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

Sorry Umbra hope your day gets better !
I took the scoot out and the beach looks good this morning !-- Probably be full of people by afternoon !-- 
Miles and miles of beach! -- U not supposed to ride your scooter up that ramp -- at least when anyone around !- They get kinda mad !-- No problem !-- I know what time they close !-- 

View attachment 20170904_103205-1.jpg


View attachment 20170904_103152.jpg


View attachment 20170904_103236-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

Silly people think I just wanna ride my scoot up and down that ramp ? --I wanna find a way past that gate onto about a half mile of pier over the Gulf !-- I have to ride it one day but it's gonna be tricky !--Might require some wire cutters ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 4, 2017)

waiting for my son to come out of his room. I have a scrub brush and a bucket waiting for him. I figure it's Labor Day, he can actually do some labor 1 day a year.


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

My daughter and I don't get along very well but we try to be civil to each other but I wouldn't even want to live in the same town as her !-- We could not live under the same roof !-- No way !-- No how !-- We'd kill each other !-- Best solution is seperate roofs !
D.D. be in Wednesday with my little buddy !-- She had 3 -12 hour night shifts to do before she could make it in !-- D.D. and Jet got a fan club now and they working that evil woman with a vengeance !


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

My daughter thinks she is the boss of me and that doesn't go over very well with me !-- I don't boss around so good !-- Ya'll know how I be ? --- No!-- being under the same roof is not an option !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 4, 2017)

Good mornin ofc, cooler weather maybe on the way. Maybe midweek an overnight low of 60' might have ta sleep outside that night!
Cheers to you all!


----------



## umbra (Sep 4, 2017)

LOL I seem to recall you doing what DD says without any complaints. So maybe it is the way people say or do things that is the problem. Clearly, if my friend BP was here, I'd wait on her hand and foot and wouldn't expect her to lift a finger.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2017)

Umbra has it bad for his friend. I heart you for that. Your son? When our son moved back home after a broken love affair of several years, I told him that i didn't want anyone to be able to tell he lived here. He could have his room a mess, but not one dish or glass around. He did it. Still can't believe it but he did. He is 40 now and is sure his apt is a mess.  The younger the kids nowadays the worse they are I think. At least the kids i worked with in their 20s had no work ethic. Yes I sound old.


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

After my fall my brain chemistry was really messed up to the point I couldn't trust my own mind !-- I'm much better now but because of what happened to me If she says jump --I say --How high !-- I owe her that !-- I don't do it because she is my boss or because I have to !-- It is my choice !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 4, 2017)

Yes I have it bad for BP, lol. I can't help myself. She is having a tough time as well. It hurts me very deeply, on a level that is so deep, I can't even begin to express it. It comes out as rage I'm afraid.


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

Did that sound mean ? -- I didn't mean for it to sound bad in anyway !-- This good weed right here !-- and the caps ? -- I may not be bullet proof but I'm sure I could slow a few down !


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

When we first got together D.D. had been in that pentecostal cult for a decade or so and was try to get out !
She was a mental a mess !- All that guilt and stuff they preach !-- They tried that sheet on me when they had some old minister call me to ask if I wanted him to pray for me ? -- I said no but if U ever call me back ? --U better start praying for yourself !-- They wanted her back but I wrapped my dirty wings around her and hissed at them !-- She was under my protection while her mind healed !-- They never met anyone like me before !---I guess ? -- No body will ever mess with that mind again! -- Not even me !-- She no longer needs my protection but 25 years later I 'm still here !


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

Yesterday this was a 5 gallon bucket of blueberry wine !--It spent the night in the freezer! -- Then  I stabbed it with my knife and poured out the 2 gallons of condensed wine !-- I freeze off one more gallon of water and done !-- Still need to sit a month or more to be it's best !-- Water -sugar --yeast and a 5 lb bag of frozen blueberries ! -- Fermenting 6 big cans of pears in heavy syrup right now !-- Did it before and it works well ! 

View attachment 20170904_122358-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey that high fructose corn syrup ? -- Is it cheaper than sugar ? -- Yeast don't know where sugar came from !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 4, 2017)

Morning folks.  I need some help.  Emailed myself some pictures and as soon as they show up I'll post 'em.  My Purple Kush are looking funky and I am at a loss


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 4, 2017)

Ok, here ya go.  600 watt hps, 14 inches above the canopy, 17 inches from the top of this particular plant,  Rm temp is 85 and the light cycle is 19-5. 

View attachment sick1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 4, 2017)

heat stress. lights on 80, lights off 70


----------



## umbra (Sep 4, 2017)

Did you ever stop to notice, it's when you feel a little low
that the entire spinning universe descends to say hello,
with a heavy-handed cheerfulness and a calculated smile,
and says, " Carry me awhile. "
but you don't have to carry much of anything at all,
the biggest thoughts of bigger things are really pretty small,
and what we leave behind.
Just a minor thought that we can leave behind.

Don't worry about the future, you can't afford the price
there's madness to the method when you pay the piper twice.
Once when you start to worry, and once again when you begin
to take the future on the chin.
I know you think that worry is your ever faithful friend,
cuz nothing that you worry over ever happen in the end,
and there might be something to it, but it sure gets in the way
of fun today.
What you say we try and have some fun today.

It takes a sense of balance on this tiny little ball,
with a tiny mind still big enough to think about it all.
To realize the size of things is just a state of mind,
and you can change your mind.
There's a riddle in the middle of that universal spin,
but we're out on the edges where it gets a little thin.
So just for once, permit yourself a carefree little grin,
from the outside looking in.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 4, 2017)

umbra said:


> heat stress. lights on 80, lights off 70




Kinda what I thought.  Thanks


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

Congress back in session tomorrow! -- Just in time to maybe pass a bill to help Texas !-- Gonna take a lot of money and time !--Then I suppose they will also have to discuss what to do about the executive branch !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2017)

Umbra, that is amazing. Thank you so much for posting that. I have read it twice and need to one more time.


----------



## umbra (Sep 4, 2017)

just brain leakage


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 4, 2017)

Umbra,  how do you suppose those PK would react to me switching them over to led?  Everything else I have grown has really liked my veg room but these girls aren't happy. I started them on MH and switched to HPS after they showed sex.  I was afraid my soil may have been a little on the hot side


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice poetry umbra....  
every time I try to spin (a line), I take it on the chin (be kind)....


----------



## umbra (Sep 4, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Umbra,  how do you suppose those PK would react to me switching them over to led?  Everything else I have grown has really liked my veg room but these girls aren't happy. I started them on MH and switched to HPS after they showed sex.  I was afraid my soil may have been a little on the hot side



no idea


----------



## ness (Sep 4, 2017)

Evening OFC.  Been having computer problems and deep **** going on.  I got to take care of some things.  Just wanted to say Thank You to everyone for helping me along.  And, also Master Kush, US, NL, WW, are doing alright.  I got brown spots on two.   They got bubs.  But those brown spot, I don't know.   Well, Good Night.


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

Ness U take care of what U got to do !-- We'll save U a seat at the table !

Nick -- With the heat we have down here I always fight the heat !-- Been much easier with LEDs -- Cheaper too !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

Been checking on Hurricane Irma -- Sorry Florida but we can't handle another one right now !-- Looks like a cat 4 raking up the outter Florida coast !-- Dam !-


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

Got word from D.D. stay on my toes that crazy woman is cracking and she has showed up at people's houses and  be all intimidating !-- Then 5 minutes later she text  me my nephew that ripped me off stole a truck and could be headed this way !-- I don't intimidate real easy !-- I got ole painless out !-- All ya'll come get U some !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 4, 2017)

Relatives.  Ain't s'posed to shoot 'em Keef,  not unless they bein' a Doush Bag


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2017)

Keef, i know you are under a lot of stress, but you don't need to be stupid ok? I know your not stupid, but i don't want to have to come and visit you in the pokey.


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

I was a cop Rose !-- Don't worry yourself !--- I kinda know what I can do legally Rose !-- Not that it would be anywhere near fair but it would be legal !-- Even if I was sloppy ? -- Brain damaged man in the middle of a disaster zone trying to protect his home ? -U be the jury ? --- I be fine !-- U can do anything U want outside but if U step across the threshold Yo a** is mine !


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

If I felt a real threat I would have my monofilament trip wires --invisible clothes lines and fish hooks set out !-- Nothing like a good ole trotline when someone thinks they can sneak around an unfamiliar place in the dark !-Unlike some places -- Our fish hooks got barbs !-- So da fish don't get off da hook !--- Not worried just aware !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh gee, I feel so reassured. LOL


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 4, 2017)

I think he's a little stirred up.


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

They always after me lucky charms !

It ain't blueberry wine anymore !-- 

View attachment 20170904_212059-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks like Irma is gonna be a weekend thing for me. Fun


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2017)

Umbra --Hot dam I do like me some of this Snow Desiel  !-- What is it about this stuff ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Slept like a baby !-- I don't hear anyone screaming for help so I guess I didn't catch nothing last night !-- Oh well !-- I'm back into this Snow Desiel this morning !-- It's all overcast and humid maybe rain ? -- Wake and Bake !-- Weed don't smoke itself !-- Do your duty !


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

Morning Keef. I'm glad the snow diesel is doing its thing for ya. Lots to do. Depositions today. After I broke my foot, I called lawyer to reschedule this, since I can't really drive very well. They decided to come to me instead. Feeling very anxious.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

What up Umbra ? -- Listen to the questions and answers them with as few words as possible !-- Don't go off into detail !-- If they want details  they can ask specific questions !-- So think a second before answering and think about the question before U start talking !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

During my divorce, there were depositions with my ex's shrink. He committed 8 separate acts of perjury and thought it was funny. He thought he was smarter than an attorney and was arrogant about it. He surrendered his medical license in exchange for dropping the 22 separate criminal charges brought by the Medical Examiners Office as a result of my written complaint. So I have a tendency to not give more than is specifically asked to begin with.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Insert my political wishes to Congress here !-- Do your job !


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

Some pic from last night. Doing the sideways shuffle 

View attachment 20170904_201610.jpg


View attachment 20170904_222228.jpg


View attachment 20170904_222053.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2017)

Good morning All,

Deposition? i would be nervous too. But, you are Umbra, you got this. 

It is so smokey in the hood that I don't even want to go out to my trainer. We are surrounded by fires and the smoke is thick.  The earth is ticked I think. Floods and fire. 
I sure hope Kraven and all our Florida peeps will be safe.

Keef, i know, bud and i were talking, how would we like to have to go to a country we don't even remember.  The doca kid that died saving people in Texas. Please

Edit, oh shoot, bud of the month, up there umbra, thanks for reminding me.. That is beautiful. just breathtaking.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Nothing like some bud porn in da morning !-- Love it Umbra !-- I too grow a little weed !-- I don't got a garage full but I dream of it !

Sorry Rose it just jumped out !-- The damage can be repaired if they would just stand up and do the right thing ! 

View attachment 20170905_085302.jpg


View attachment 20170905_085325.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 5, 2017)

Good morning Stoners.  Gots to find a decent vet for Harley today


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Good morning ofc, pretty buds there umbra!


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 5, 2017)

umbra said:


> Some pic from last night. Doing the sideways shuffle





I like that round picture.  is that shot taken through a " peek hole " in the door?  too cool


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Umbra always got it going on in the grow !-- 
Ginger allowed me to take her for a scooter ride this morning !-- She kinda possessive about her scooter !
Stormy weather moving in from the Gulf ! -- 
I gotta take Jet to the vet when he and D.D. get back !-- Ain't nothing wrong with the little bud thief but I want to know that he is chipped to us !-- It is supposed to be already done but I need our vet to scan his chip and see what it says !-- D.D. on the war path !-- Maybe that woman's constant threats of lawsuits scare some but it ain't working on D.D. !-- I'm still leashed !-- D.D. say she is gonna take care of this but I sure would like to help !-- She just don't want my kinda help !--- Hope Harley gets well quick Nick !


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Rose U were right !-- He ended DACA and the protest ramp up !-- He shoulda just left it alone people already think he a racist !-- Some of Congress and press already changed from calling it collusion to conspiracy !-- 
I think he finished by the end of the year !-- U can't govern when U have attacked the people who have your fate in thier hands !-- Probably before Mueller can even produce evidence of finacial crimes connected to Russia !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Shoot --free states better take a real interest in how  DACA was handled  -- Sessions coming after the free states soon as he gets thru with sanctuary cities or sooner unless the whole bunch is brought down !-- He gonna enforce federal law on U and make an example of what happens when states choose not to follow federal law !


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't mean to complain aid been streaming into the disaster zone but Houston got a Mountian of used clothes that they don't even have time to sort thru !-- Things like used underwear -- Graduation gowns --wedding dresses --single socks and stuff with broken zippers and missing buttons !-- Thanks but Really ?--


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Yeah !-- but will a cut root upside down ? 

View attachment 20170905_124713-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Hurricane relief supplies from California !---Texas sized Joints ? --- Go Boyz ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2017)

keef, found something that for some reason reminded me of you. View attachment DSCF4883.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

It should !-- Dam tri-foliate !-- Mine went back to making 2 leaves at a time when I topped it and they say they almost always boys !
Yep that's  exactly how my boy "Trips" started life !-- He the daddy of any of them F-2 B.B. King seed I sent out !


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

back from the deposition. I didn't have much fun. I really can not see this going to court.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2017)

That seedling shot out of the cup first, and with true leaves, not just the cotyledon. Fast Eddie, shoot on the male.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2017)

Your house doesn't even smell does it Umbra.  I would have been nervous and I am fairly legal.


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

I like Fast Eddie....


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

I had weed every where. Living room, kitchen, and bathroom. I cleaned everything.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2017)

I am happy we are not flooded but we have fires in all directions and i have a headache. So, i mixed a bowl of green crack and nurse larry.. it worked.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2017)

umbra said:


> I had weed every where. Living room, kitchen, and bathroom. I cleaned everything.




Good for you on a broken foot. Is your son still alive?


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

Fabreze, lol.


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

I didn't cook last night. I had a bowl of soup. So he was waiting for me to cook and about 10:30 pm he made himself a pb&j sandwich. See he can survive all by his self.


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

Lawyer is from San Fran and a liberal snowflake just like me...I love it. We talked about the law and law school and the bar exam. He thinks I should go to law school, lol. He sounds like my mother.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

U funny Umbra !-- Hey Rose it all started for me when I saw what U see in that plant !-- Made my mind hurt !
I'm make one grow 4 leaves at a time  instead of 2 or 3 ! -- Just got to learn to make feminized seed first !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2017)

Interesting Umbra. I don't usually care for that race but I could make an exception. I know you could be a good one.  Isn't it fun to meet like minded folks. love when that happens.  I am glad your son didn't starve.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Umbra I wasn't laughing about U going to law school --Do it !-- I tried to go back to school but -- My mouth U know ? -- Didn't work out so well !-- If I woulda held out I think they would have paid me to leave !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2017)

Keef, i had never had a seed do that come out of the shell with 5 tiny leaves.


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

Keef said:


> Umbra I wasn't laughing about U going to law school --Do it !-- I tried to go back to school but -- My mouth U know ? -- Didn't work out so well !-- If I woulda held out I think they would have paid me to leave !



I didn't want to do it when my mother wanted me to go to law school, I don't want to go now, lol. NJ and CA do not require lawyers to go to law school, but they must pass the bar examination. Very few people can do it without going to law school.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2017)

very few pass it with law school.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Law school ? -- Not for me !-- That's  dam right funny  there me a lawyer ? -- I'd be about like Fog  Horn Leghorn arguing a case !-- I say -I say -I say ! --Dam CKN Hawks!


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

If I were to go back to school, I'd study fermentation science @ UC Davis.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 5, 2017)

If I were to go back to college, it would be to study the 20 year old girls.

Ever see Rodney Dangerfield in, "Back To School"? Yep, exactly. LOL


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

http://faculty.bftv.ucdavis.edu/fst/Bamforth/underg.html


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> If I were to go back to college, it would be to study the 20 year old girls.
> 
> Ever see Rodney Dangerfield in, "Back To School"? Yep, exactly. LOL



Yeah but Monty was a billionaire and spent lots of money on the 20 year olds...what you got again besides a big smile?


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Was just checking up on Hurricane Irma !-- Florida I am so sorry !--- Just leave !--  U can't survive something that strong !-- Ain't worth it !-- Just take your insurance papers and Run if U can !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

I was just looking at sailboats in US Virgin Islands on line...thinking they are a total loss. You can't get out of the way of this storm fast enough


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

This one there's  no wishing away !-- Be like a bulldozer just leveled Florida !-- Yeah Umbra the islands catching hell !-- All the while Bozo up there trying to play let's make a deal about DACA and his wall !-- The west is on fire --we in the middle of a disaster in the south and got  another big disaster that WILL  happen to the east coast and /or Florida and this is what our leader cares about ? -- Are we great again yet ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

the only thing the rain is going to do is spread the nuclear fallout and radiation over all of the USA. At this rate, we will never be great again


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Don't even have to hit the states with a nuke !-- Airburst one about 5 miles up anywhere near the west coast and the EMP  gonna take out most the electronics anyway even if there is not much radiation !-- Take out the power grid and communication !-- Ya might want to learn several ways to make fire  !-- Being able to hunt and fish and preserve your food might be desirable skills !


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

yep...ah so what if Irma is one of NK's gifts to America?


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Because if U look at the earth at night from space there is a big dark spot where NK be !-- They don't have the technology !  -- Russia or China ? -- Maybe ? but probably not !- -- Then again it could be that Fake global warming stuff that nobody believes in ?-- We got record warm water temps in the tropic and the Gulf! -- This just a natural process made worse by man !-- The earth goes thru natural warming and cooling cycles -- The worst that can happen is if human activity pushes the climate over the edge with all the carbon and stuff we pump into the air !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2017)

couple months ago, they said they didn't have nuclear capability. They didn't get smart overnight.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Plus if weather control tech was possible by mere mortals the US would have it and we would have quietly shoved a typhoon up Kim's a** long ago !-- 
I'm out !-- D.D. gonna bring my little buddy Jet back home tommorrow !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

No they got the tech from China and Iran and other rogue nations !-- Traded weapons for the money to buy the tech or just straight up trade for it !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Their nuclear capabilities are doubtless pretty small but no matter, we have enough to cover the earth with fallout.... and of course that would be the response if they decided to shoot first.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2017)

Kim's number one priority is to remain in power !-- To use a nuke would guarantee the end of his regime !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !- Time to get da funk up outta bed !-- We got weed to smoke !-- Wake and Bake time !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2017)

Good morning!  I ordered some seeds from attitude today. Haven't done that since 2012, they said. Must have good friends that supply me and not needed any. I got bud some more of his nordle and a couple things for me.. 

Get outta town florida. Kraven, Buzz, all ya all be safe.


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2017)

Got my dog back home !-- D.D. rolled in about an hour ago !-- Little Bastid !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 6, 2017)

congratz


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks Umbra it was an ordeal but he home !-- Hey I got the last of my lemon seed wet !-- Had 2 Squish -x- Oregon Lemon germ and moved one to aero this morning !-- Might talked too big about saving that boy !-- He dead !-- I still got a chance at a lemon girl with those 2 sprouts !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Joy in the SWZ!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 6, 2017)

Glad to hear he's home!


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2017)

He and D.D. tired but the pack back together !-- I'm putting D.D. down let her sleep long as she wants !-- Worked 3-- 12 hour nights then drove 3 1/2 hours home after getting off after the third !-- She hard core !
That lady mighta just as well walked up and slapped a hornet nest !-- D.D. got a whole different way of doing things than me !-- If the woman would have just called and said we found your dog and U can pick him up at ? -- Everything woulda been fine and dandy and we woulda been grateful !-- No she gets contacted because the chip was registered to her when we got him 3 years ago !--- Has someone pick him up and tell us we can't have him back ? -- D.D. pounding  her and her "rescue" place into the ground !-- Make me proud !-- My way there would have been bleeding and handcuff's and I hate being handcuffed !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2017)

I went to the grocery store to restock the fridge !-- Only town open in a disaster zone might be busy ? -- I got what I needed but slim pickings !-- Fast as they stock the shelves they need to start over again !-- I made a run at it so now I can make a list !-- I was after mostly cold stuff !-- Got some big a** pork chops and some spare ribs for the smoker !-- Looks like rain moving in !-- 

Get ready Florida !-- Ain't the first storm U know what to do !-- Just don't mess around with this one !-- No hurricane parties -- This one will kill U !-- U have to be able to think on your feet !-- Take Care and Good Luck !-- There will be a roll call after the storm passes !


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2017)

We were discussing food the other day ? 
Rose say she don't eat dairy and has butter in her coffee !-- Last time I checked --butter was milk fat and milk come from cows on a dairy !-- I get so confused !-- I thought this kinda summed it up ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Sep 6, 2017)

Yup, eye to the sky for a bit


----------



## umbra (Sep 6, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh6oN05zuq4[/ame]


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2017)

Gotta listen to it later Umbra !- Watching Stephen Colbert !-- Cuz U know that ancient Chinese book called "The Art of War " by  Sung Tzu ? -- I seen someone on the news today that obviously shoulda read it !-- U gonna play 2 sides against each other take care that they don't find common ground and  unite against U !-
-- -


----------



## mrcane (Sep 7, 2017)

Good morning OFC ...the Sun has been hidden in a smoke screen for days ...the north west is burning up..
...........Yep......:48:......


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2017)

Good morning fellow stoners, time for wake n bake.


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

Morning O.F.C.  --Ugh ! -- Trying to function but not doing so well! -- I changed the nute water in one my veg boxes this morning and the more I think about it I mighta twice as much nutes in it !-- I just can't be sure !--
Only one thing to do !-- Running RO water now !-- I gotta throw it out and start over !-- That's  what that Snow Desiel do to me !-- I gotta quit getting this high and try to pharm !


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

That Strawberry I bred with Umbra's  Strawberry Desiel and Strawberry pollen I got from Bud ? -- She got a few seed !-- Waldo again !-- BBSL male  on a Strawberry momma I have not even had in a pipe yet !-- Strawberry and BlackBerry ? -


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

I got 2 maybe 3 lemon plants and that's  all the seed !-- 2 Squish -x- Oregon Lemon and 1 of Umbra's  Lemon Shine! -- I get a male I'm keeping it !-- Love to have a fine lemon girl !-- Getting a Lemon be working ole Keef !


----------



## yarddog (Sep 7, 2017)

keef, when I am not sure if I added the correct amount of nutes I just check the ph and compare it to what I know it should be with a fresh mixed batch.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2017)

Good morning.  THE AIR IS UNBREATHABLE.   I can't see across the street.  I can't work on my plants... I can't go out there.  I know it is no big deal compared to what the country is going thru. My thoughts are with Florida and all the rest of the south and the PNW is on fire.   All ya can do is make chicken enchiladas.

Hi Yarddog, how are you?


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

What up ya'll been watch Irma and visiting with D.D. -- 

Dog in da house !-- Maybe ppms and pH might tell me something but worse than that I am absolutely out of cal/Mag !-- I only use 10 gallons of nute water so mixing another batch is no problem but I gotta run the RO water and get the cal/Mag before I do anything - Got to have it for RO water so I'm bust out and buy my first ever grow supply locally !-- No I bought some my boxes here !


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

News from the Southern War Zone / disaster area !-- Across the bay in Rockport yesterday morning one the relief kitchens for the 1st responders showed up to find that someone had cut the lock on thier portable cooler and stole a pallet of bacon and eggs that were meant to feed the workers breakfast !
Word went out and last night on the local news they had to ask people to quit bringing bags of bacon and eggs !-- They had no more room !-- So I see the best in people and the worst ? -- It's like Deja Vu all over again !--

Stay in the house Rose !-- 

Zig -- Put a muzzle on your dog and get da hell outta dodge -

Dog tell Kraven be careful ! --I hope he runs because there is no safe place in Florida even where he at !


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

Post #1316 --- I ask if U could clone upside down ? -- I had cut SR 91 up into clones and ended up with a tuft of green on the wrong end of a stem that wasn't big enough to root so I turned it upside down and stuck it into a cloner !-- She gonna root for me !-- -I already see it !


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2017)

I took some clones today as well. Took 5 valentineX. Will see how hard they are to clone.


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

It'll take awhile for the damage to repair itself but the grow is recovering! -- I'll have to keep cutting at a couple girls as limbs get big enough to root !-- Down to 2 cuts of Nightshade and that White Indica !-- Take me a couple weeks to get them back in the comfort zone !-- I feel better when I got several rooted cuts of something !
Umbra I got one those Lemon Shine that germed !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2017)

I have a couple lemon shine and couple different BoC crosses sexing.


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

That Lemon stick I was trying to reveg I said was dead ? -- He may not be dead --dead !-- Waiting to see !
I don't know why these lemons have fought me so hard !-- Some varieties are easy this hasn't been !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

D.D. say I need to grow more of the GT -x- BOC !-- She kinda like it !


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2017)

game changer... huge leaves 

View attachment IMG_0825.JPG


View attachment IMG_0826.JPG


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

Which one that Umbra ? -- Cuz U did me right on this King Louie !-- She a keeperb! 

View attachment 20170907_161532-1.jpg


View attachment 20170907_161544-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

I think she got 3 more weeks !


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2017)

sshhhhh that plant is so in demand, don't be telling nobody about it


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

That was a typo That is Hurricane Louie !-- Nothing at all like King Louie !

What about this one Umbra ? -- BOC #2 

View attachment 20170907_172627-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

She wired together cause she like to break limbs !


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Sep 7, 2017)

It's good to be back in curmudgeonland ! I've missed you guys !


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

Sweet who was in Europe ? -- U back in the states yet ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2017)

Keef, nobody knows about BoC yet


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Sep 7, 2017)

One and the same !! And I am indeed ! Told yas I'd get here !!


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

Welcome back Sweet ! -- 

Umbra that BOC #1 I got is the cafe Mocha but they both doing something as they age !- I think it is a good thing so I keep them both till I find out what they do !--The  GT -x-BOC  I'm running has some fruitiness but it need a jar awhile to see too !-- Nice as it is !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2017)

another special girl is emperor og x twisted purple og. this girl is going to turn some heads


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

What makes her special Cuz ? -- The trichs or the color or both ? -- I'm looking forward to germing some of these seed from this BBSL -- I'm starting to find the plant structure  that works for me !-- They got to have the bones to hold the bud ! -- Should have some interesting stuff !

Sucks to see the trap closing on U ? -- I'm talking about hurricanes not politics !


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2017)

the smell and the yield, so far... just special


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2017)

umbra said:


> I took some clones today as well. Took 5 valentineX. Will see how hard they are to clone.



Keep me posted please. How big is she now?  I cut some balls of V2 and saved them. Let me go get a pic of my clones/ cbd seed making bathroom, that would be SMB (seed making bathroom) Excuse the white spinosad on them and the revegging going on, but other than that they look great. ha
View attachment DSCF4884.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2017)

Rose somebody need to tag the Pres and tell him I got a bunch of Mexicans ready to rebuild Houston !-- But they gonna need an apology first !


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !- - Wake and Bake !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

The Longevity Pill -- "Metformin "-- I think I need to start taking it !-- Bout time they start treating aging as a disease !


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2017)

Morning OFC. Keef, metformin is for Type 2 diabetes, and does nothing to repair or extend the telomeres at the end of the chromosome chains.


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

Rose -- This is Keef !-- I know what it is and what it is currently used for !-- I didn't just make it up ! -- There's been some new research !-- It has nothing to do with DNA !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

I shoulda backed that up with the research but I didn't write it down !-- I think U could find it by googling 
"The Longevity Pill" and look for a reference to Metformin


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2017)

Metformin gave me 1, pancreatitis, and 2 gastroparesis. That drug is evil and most prescribed. I use pot, and don't have any of those problems. 

Good morning ofc.. wind blowing the smoke around. And that feels good to have air movement. I am going to put a mask on and go check on the girls.


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2017)

well there is a difference in longevity vs anti aging. I see the research and I know their funding will be cut in 6 months or less. Shame. this might lead to something important.


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

Dam I got a super power I didn't even know about !-- I  can piss people off without even trying !-- 
Rosebud baby everything ain't for everybody !-- For instance penicillin?  -- A wonder drug saved countless lives !-- U give me some penicillin U might kill me !-- Only known allergy I have !


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

I smoked some weed one time !


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

Look at pretty shiny stuff-- No think bad thoughts !

This would be Rose's Purple Haze on the left and Umbra's  Snow Desiel  on the right !-- Pretty flowers ! 

View attachment 20170908_094859-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

My BlackBerry Snow Lotus male --- "Waldo" -- Little Bastid don't want to quit blooming and reveg !-- If/when some those flowers open up ? -- He going to see the Snow Desiel !-- I take them both in another room and slap her around with him !-- Get me some Black Snow seed ! 

View attachment 20170908_102430-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

Seed fathered by Waldo ! -- This is what that little bastid did !
Left to right 
White -x- Black Rose 
Golden Ticket -x- Box Of Chocolate 
The White -x-Nepal Indica 
Panama Power 
Rose's Purple Haze --Green  Pheno
Mazar-i-Shariff 
Night Shade 
Nurse Larry 
AK-  48 

View attachment 20170908_130951.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

I was putting off getting that Cal/Mag because I was afraid they might ask some uncomfortable questions !-- That is why I perfer to buy my grow stuff online !-- D.D. got to go back to Austin tomorrow and I had to get some before I was stuck on the island with only my scooter !-- So I went to the one (and only ?) -- Grow place Where I knew they would have it !-- I doubt that he'll see this but his boss might ? -- Matt took care of me and made me feel comfortable !-- I got my Cal/Mag which wasn't the brand I usual use but he told me just what I needed  to know without making me feel uncomfortable !-- I be back !


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2017)

I always grew tomatoes, peppers, and roses. I would take some of the tomatoes and peppers to his store.


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2017)

I was watering the girls last night when my son came in. He says, that chiesel is a player. I show him a side by side with the chiesel and gg#4 and thin mint gsc, lol. No comparison. Then I show him the emperor og x twisted purple og, the tk x goji, the chemberry, and the hazelnut cream.


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

U gotta grow them like that to see sometimes ? -- I'm trying to watch the free states to learn !-- From the outside it seems we got 3 things at play here for a production plant ? -- Desirability -- Heavy producer -- 60 day or less finisher !-- Did I miss anything ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

Texas and soon Florida gonna be down for awhile so U other 48 got to step up !-- I'm watching Irma and there is no safe place to be in Florida !-- I hope the ones want out can get out !-- Don't need people having superdome flashbacks !-- Last week I was wonder where they was gonna put all the Harvey refugees !-- We way past that now !-- Texas and the whole southeast have problems or gonna have problems !-- Dam why could we just do one of these a year ? -- 2 is way too many !-- I don't want to see Florida destroyed but I gotta see what happens !


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2017)

while I like smoking gg#4 and gsc, production wise they are a poor choice. Now sherbet #1 is a keeper. Yield is not at the same level as chiesel, but she just a dank girl.


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

Was I wrong to post this ? -- I mean I found it extremely funny and wanted to share it --- but I am  sick individual  !-- 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi guys, Keef, i am not mad at you and I am not allergic to metformin, it is just it tried to kill me twice. I was not the only one. It isn't a friend to a lot of folks. My SIL takes probably over 1000 mg a day.  Not an ounce of fat on that guy. 

Ran out to the dispensary, there is a kid there that I just love. He told me to try a bit of sunset sherbert. i will try it tonight. I got a tiny bit  of a sativa called memory loss. lol, I got a joint of hash plant. all new to me.  Having my girl friend friday night party as usual this evening.


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

I hope they do U right Rose !-- I got a rack of spare ribs on the smoker and some sausage !-- Potato salad and I don't know something else we'll see ? - We working some Nightshade and Snow Desiel tonight !-- D.D. got to go back tommorrow and probably be gone 2-3 weeks !-- She gonna do some OT and pay some bills !
Anything I can't get on the island and haul home on a scooter I better get now or do without ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2017)

I sent my friend a sunset sherbet vape cart, very tasty. I like it. I have smoked memory loss x shrom and liked it. The sherbet #1 I have is dank. Just got gelato 25 x dosido and we will see how it does.


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

I got these 3 S-x-OL and one those Lemon Shine  to sex and I think a Temple -x-BPU --but I got stuff to sort out yet or I'd be trying to hustle me some those sherbet  and gelato seed !-- Another month or so the rotation will be back  up and running and these new seed I got in the fridge might be aged enough to germ !-- All them girls Waldo got to ? -- I will have some dam BlackBerry Smoke !- Look out lemon U next !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 8, 2017)

You guys are too much, I love listening to you bat all these strains around. I got me some pot, and some light cbd. Those are my choices. I'm such a lightweight yet that I can't even tell the taste difference, but I'm working on it. I can only take a couple hits at a time or I'll be stuck to the couch. Well, party on Rose and have a blast. I'm looking forward to sometime in 2018 when I can go to the pot store and check it out. My wife has a med card but I don't so they won't let me in... well maybe next year!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Keef, I can't imagine why the guy in the grow store would give you a hard time. He has stuff to sell and your his customer. That's why he's there. You pay in cash right. Our local grow store give 10% off for cash so that's how I do it. I'd guess prolly 80% of his customers are pot growers. But really I can't see why he'd question or even care what you do as long as your buying his stuff.


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

RE I'm a paranoid old pot farmer and I'd just rather the locals didn't have questions !-- I didn't want some helpful salesperson asking what I was gonna use it the Cal/Mag for or educate me on how to use it !-- This be Texas and pot farmers ?- Well they hunt us !-- So I stay invisible !-- They even got a task force at the po-po shop tasked with tracing anything that isn't Mexican brickweed back to it's  source !-- I don't sell cause I don't like that game !-- So I was suspicious of a hydrostore in the land of prohibition !-- I checked them out !
Back a few years !-- He just trying to get a foot up for when prohibition ends !-- If they po-po they good !
I didn't say nothing bout nothing !


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2017)

Cuz I had to get me a weed education !-- We don't have many weed stores !-- D.D. one those high dollar specialty nurses but she been doing it a long time and taking care of my brain damaged a** !-- Prohibition ends here I want to be in a position to pay the bills  with weed somehow before nursing kills D.D. !-- When I stumbled into some these guys D.D. had bought me a little LED and a pack of White Widow seed !-- I been getting educated !-- Only way I kind out how a variety smokes is grow it and dry it first !-- and hope I did it justice ?


----------



## yarddog (Sep 9, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys, Keef, i am not mad at you and I am not allergic to metformin, it is just it tried to kill me twice. I was not the only one. It isn't a friend to a lot of folks. My SIL takes probably over 1000 mg a day.  Not an ounce of fat on that guy.
> 
> Ran out to the dispensary, there is a kid there that I just love. He told me to try a bit of sunset sherbert. i will try it tonight. I got a tiny bit  of a sativa called memory loss. lol, I got a joint of hash plant. all new to me.  Having my girl friend friday night party as usual this evening.



I'd like your thoughts on the sunset sherbet.  I have a cut, but have not flowered it yet.  she grows a little long though, at least in veg.


----------



## zigggy (Sep 9, 2017)

morning ofc,,,have done as much as I can ,,,the shelter is already full to capacity ,,not sure what I'm gonna do with the inlaws,,thought I would have more time ,,woke up this morning at 6 went to the shelter to register the folks at the shelter only to find out they were full,,they are talking about opening the middle school ,hope they do ,,looks like were gonna get a direct hit ,,,hope to see yall soon


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
What up Dog !-- U keep an eye on the storm too Cuz !

Zig call that 1-400 # and get some help get your peeps to the shelter U running out of time !-- U need to be somewhere by 3 pm !-- Ain't nothing wrong with being scared !-- Fear will keep yo a** alive! -- Get some help and get to a shelter !


----------



## umbra (Sep 9, 2017)

Morning stoners


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 9, 2017)

Morning folks.  I have old sailor buddies living in Tampa.  Hope they get out all right. Hope all you Floridians GTFO of Fl. period.  Good luck to ya iffn ya can't.  Rose, sorry to hear about the smoke.  That fortunately is not a problem around here either.  Helicopters, on the other hand are becoming a nuisance.  I am going to a Honey festival today and maybe get some of the locally grown honey.  Believe me,  storebought don't taste anything like fresh from the hive.

Got some bad news from the vet.  For the last month or so we have been dealing with what I thought was a severely impacted anal gland.  After going to a second vet, I found out Harley has a tumor.  He says I need to see a specialist for it and to be prepared for an expensive bill.  I think me and Harley may just have a dose of the bad luck Keef has been having lately


----------



## umbra (Sep 9, 2017)

Nick, sorry man. I found a jar of critical mass that I forgot about. Tastes good.


----------



## zigggy (Sep 9, 2017)

found a place for the inlaws,,the little dog and my partner ,,,thanks keef,,,the #pointed me in the right direction,im still scared gonna take a zanex and get a few hours sleep before we get hit,,have not slept in 2 days ,,I'm just north of tampa ,in Wesley chapel and we should get hit late sat early sun,,,


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2017)

Did my last minute supply run before D.D. head back to Austin !-- Nick I hope U can get ole Harley up and running again !-- Pups get kinda close to U after awhile !-- I took D.D. on a tour of the damage the hood got in the storm !-- Dam was I lucky !-- Looks like most got it worse than me !-- It was getting on time for a new roof anyway but I lost some shingles and my fence was leaning but lots of tore up stuff around here !-- 
No rhyme or reason why some got it worse than others !-- I got some some sage bushes almost got ripped out the ground !-- 

Umbra I had one those Critical Mass cartridges one to and I liked it !

All those peeps in the Southeast in trouble this thing gonna still be a hurricane when it gets to Hotlanta !


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Sep 9, 2017)

Morning all! I'm liking the sunset sherbet! Good structure and stands up to the heat well too! I'll post a pic later !


----------



## Budlight (Sep 9, 2017)

Good morning everyone just thought I'd pop in and say hello :48:


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Sep 9, 2017)

Morning bud


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi Budlight, i have been missing you.  YD, i will taste the SS tonight and give you  a report.  I was tasting too many things last night. I will get back to you.  zigggy, my good thoughts are with you. Stay safe. xanax sounds like a good idea about now.  Going to go make a house call on a thrip infested plant I gave someone... I heard about a new organic treatment, I haven't done research yet, have you guys heard of Dr.Zymes?


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Sep 9, 2017)

Seen Dr zyme in the grow shop is it any good ? Here's a pic of the ss 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2017)

Sweet been busy !-- What all U got in that sideways greenhouse ?-- Sunset Sherbet ? -- Why is it I got plenty varieties  and ya'll go and tempt me with fine sounding varieties! 

I'm with Rose !-- Pass the Xanax ? -- Mother Nature may as well send a storm up the mouth of the Mississippi and get anyone in the south Harvey and Irma missed !-- Whole South be messed up !
I think they should pass out Xanax at the shelters !--.U see that look in people's eyes U can tell they need some !--


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Sep 9, 2017)

That house is blue cookies and sunset ! I got candy lands , blue skittles, chocolate monkey balls, key lime pie , cherry pie and one jack herer for good measure !


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2017)

Sounds like quite the line up Cuz !--I went from a 4 part rotation then  I finally got an 8 part rotation up running when Hurricane Harvey came to call !-- Lost power for 5 days when we bugged out !-- Came back and I still had a grow !-- Another month 6 weeks she'll be rolling again !-- Aero under LEDs ? --I thought it would all be dead !-- I run my midgets that'll finish in 60 days -- We get by! -- I would just perfer a small harvest every week than get slammed having to trim a whole crop !-- I've me a box to bloom and take a box down once a week when the rotation is up and running !- I run mostly indica heavy hybrids !

Was that Bud passing thru ? -- Cuz I been in touch with the one handed farmer called The Gloman that the Strawberry Rhino that made that pollen U sent came from him !-- He don't have Internet anymore ! -- My man had a total knee replacement and got a MRSA infection !-- Went under the knife 5 times last year !
I'm putting together a seed shipment for "G" !-- He came over with me when we started the thread !--It was good to hear from him !


----------



## umbra (Sep 9, 2017)

Sweetmanagain said:


> That house is blue cookies and sunset ! I got candy lands , blue skittles, chocolate monkey balls, key lime pie , cherry pie and one jack herer for good measure !



Nice line up


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2017)

What all in that BOC Umbra ? -- I been thinking they gonna all be different ? -- I got that girl rocking that Cafe Mocha !-- The other one gonna do something in the jar so I'm hanging on to it for awhile longer see what's up with it !-- I am tempted to start some more BOC seed see if I can find me a Hershey Bar !-- I got the blueberry in GDP-X-BPU ---2 strawberries -- and chocolate -- Got 2 more lemons to move to aero maybe today !-- Looking for a girl of course but I won't kill a boy if he show up !-- Key  Lime Pie ? -- Cherry Pie ? -- O.K. Sweet -- I hate U too  !-- Ya'll always be tempting me ! --


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks that heat we got really tested them ! It was 120 on the hill for a day or two ! Craziest temps I ever saw ! Side note they like sun a lot better than me ! I'm still trying to acclimatise


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm a lover of them all keef ! If I can get it I'll grow it !!
It's so fun having access to genetics straight from the nursery! I never thought I'd go the clone route but they're awesome!! Not really too impressed with the key lime or the cherry! The blue cookies , blue skittles and candy lands are awesomeness !


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2017)

That's  great Sweet !-- Most of my genetics came from right here in the OFC !-- I'm a cloner !-- I got a White Widow that turned 4 years old around the 1st of August !-- She still giving and I'm still taking !-- I maintain about a dozen and a half varieties in about 1 1/2 square meters of veg !-- Pharmers in the prohibition states do whatever  we gotta do !-- I flip 8 inch tall  plants to bloom regularly !-- My bloom boxes can handle 6-7 of my midgets so I got plenty variety ! -- I'm just trying to develop a good base to build on for when things change !-- I want a strong rep of several fruity types -- medicine plants and Hammers !-- Them that will put that stupid look on your face !


----------



## umbra (Sep 9, 2017)

my first time at a nursery as well. End of season sale. I wanted the ValentineX clones, but then bought a few other things I had never seen before. They didn't have skittles or candyland. I already have cherry limeade and not impressed with it at all. Did pickup game changer, mint og, afgooey, and sour tangie. They were worth the $10


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Sep 9, 2017)

I be knowing all about the prohibition keef ! It's  so much more open here I'm still adjusting! It's crazy there's a 35000 sq ft nursery in salinas that would just blow your mind , you forget what strains there are by the time you get half way through the list!  The blue skittles is super sativa  lookin ! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Sep 9, 2017)

Blue tag is blue cookies white tags is the skittles


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2017)

I can't even imagine what it would be like to be able to shop at a weed store or nursery! -- I'd be afraid it was a trap !-- When I was picking up that Cal/Mag at the Hydro store yesterday -- I had paid and was on my way out when I spotted them Turkey bags !-- I looked around quickly thinking -- I gotta get da hell outta here !-- I know what them turkey bags are for !-- Trimming trays ? -- In da belly of the beast !--In da middle of prohibition?  --Oh hell no !-- I can't be seen at that place anymore!


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2017)

How U get them to grow upside down like that ?


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Sep 9, 2017)

The hill has some magic to it ! I think it's my iPad I had this problem before ! It's random rotation when I upload I think it just fits it to size but the intended vision is the same ! We all know what we're lookin at !!


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2017)

Yep Sweet !- Just messing with U !- Done it myself !

I'm on my own again with the dogs for a few weeks !-- D.D. had to head back to Austin ! -- I got me some canned  pears to ferment while she gone !-- Still got 5 gallons of pear wine about ready for the freezer !
Growing weed and making liquor at the beach ? -- I'm sure life could be better but I be alright!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 9, 2017)

Sweetmanagain said:


> The hill has some magic to it ! I think it's my iPad I had this problem before ! It's random rotation when I upload I think it just fits it to size but the intended vision is the same ! We all know what we're lookin at !!



Hey Sweet, I had the same issue on my, iOS device. If you open the picture in your apple photo app, the choose the edit button, rotate it, save it and the rotate it back to normal and save it, it'll stay in the proper orientation. Kinda an annoyance but so are many things apple.


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2017)

Katia got my end of the Gulf stirred up !-- We can drive on the beach but there really should be some beach to drive on !-- High tide bout two and half hours away !-- U see the wet sand ? --The water gonna get at least that high !-- Ain't gonna be no beach to drive on shortly !-- There's  always some don't pay attention to the water rising ! 

View attachment 20170909_160322.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2017)

Only one thing worse than going thru a hurricane and that's  going thru it at night !-- Pitch black except for the lightening and the wind she screams so loud !-- If U ain't scared ? -- U ain't alive !-- We did Katrina that way and I feel so bad for Florida !-- The red of Irma bout to hit the mainland and it begins !-- Things won't ever be the same for some !-- I don't talk trash when a hurricane coming anymore !-- I tuck my tail between my legs and get da hell outta dodge !-- Early !-- I ran from Ike and it come got me anyway !-- Had to go out in the middle of the storm and move my truck so a tree wouldn't fall on it cause that tree was coming down !-- The driveway started moving up and down with the wind gust and I went and moved the truck -- Right on time too !-- Tree fell all over where my truck had been !-- Next time the truck is on its own !-- 
Full blown CKN Sheet right here !-- No more play hurricane games !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2017)

I am having a very quiet day. YD, I closed the curtains, turned off my phone and had four big ole hits of Sunrise Sherbert. The next hour was heavenly. I found myself lying, laying, I will never learn the lay lie lain thing, anyway, I yawned a couple of times and totally relaxed. Every muscle. I thought, oh, i am in for a nap.. but no, my mind was awake. Not speedy awake, just very calm but awake. So watching a movie might be doable, but I wanted total silence, just the voices in my head. LOL... I loved it. I never just relax in the middle of the day. I should. That is my review.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2017)

Umbra, i think i have told you a million times that our daughters favorite smoke for pain and going to work is tangie. She loved it first for the tast of fresh tangerines, but then she tried another, i believe sour tangie and the taste was gone but she liked the pain relief and alertness even more. What is your favorite Tangerine?

Hi Hackerman!


----------



## umbra (Sep 9, 2017)

I like the taste of tangie. The sour tangie I bought as a clone and have not smoke it yet. I'm growing it out some so I can take some clones, I will flower out some on the next click.


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2017)

I like ... ? -- I knew while ago !-- Fine Weed that's  my favorite variety !-- I mighta took extra caps and they might be kicking in ? -- I grew some of that ?? -- Something one time !-- I was gonna flower out something too --I think ? -- I think it was the spareribs ? -- I was doing O.K. after the caps then I ate those heavenly ribs and things just ain't the same !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2017)

I hear potato salad is an antidote for rib overdose !-- Dam that is good !-- I can't eat another bite or I'll ? --one more bite !--and I am finished !-- Make me think about religion cause I might be dying ?


----------



## Kraven (Sep 9, 2017)

Got all boarded up, and hunkered down.....gonna be a long 72 hours. Peace


----------



## umbra (Sep 9, 2017)

marathon binge watching Disjointed on Netflix and marathon smoking weed and strong coffee


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 9, 2017)

Man, we are in for a hell of a winter I can just tell.  Don't know if it is global warming or just cyclic weather but my bones are telling me we are in for a helluva winter .   you guys are a life savior I just wanna tell ya.   I know there are hurricanes causing hell all over and earthquakes like we have never seen,  little things like our personal problems don't seem to amount to much but I gots to tell ya, for a few of us, maybe just one, this place is a godsend, an I don't believe in any god


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 10, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Man, we are in for a hell of a winter I can just tell.  Don't know if it is global warming or just cyclic weather but my bones are telling me we are in for a helluva winter .   you guys are a life savior I just wanna tell ya.   I know there are hurricanes causing hell all over and earthquakes like we have never seen,  little things like our personal problems don't seem to amount to much but I gots to tell ya, for a few of us, maybe just one, this place is a godsend, an I don't believe in any god



Cheers to ya St_Nick, I agree with ya. Not that we're having too much crap here in Cali, though we can as well but with all that's happening. Nice to have a group to hang with even if it is internet bound, there are some great personalities found here that often make me laugh....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 10, 2017)

umbra said:


> marathon binge watching Disjointed on Netflix and marathon smoking weed and strong coffee



I started watching that the other night. I think the jury is still out, either that or I need to smoke some more while watching...


----------



## umbra (Sep 10, 2017)

comparison of thin mints gsc and chisel at 4 weeks... lol 

View attachment IMG_0827.JPG


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- I like the one on the left Umbra !--What U doing up in da middle of the night ?-- I'm a little foggy !-- This calls for more coffee !--


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2017)

good morning!  Good morning Florida!  Oh man. 

So the sunset sherbert? today i am not as impressed. It is great relaxing meds, but it is not put you put you down. Maybe watching a movie it would be fun. hmm

Umbra, is that really true up there. Chisel for the win! 
2RE, i am with ya on disjointed, a great premise, but maybe it will get better if it is picked up. 
 Nick and RE, i agree, this is a great place but i am sure glad you two are here. I laugh every day on this site, usually at Keef, I mean with keef. He knows we love him here.

Green crack is yelling at me to smoke her so I better. Join me ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2017)

Green Crack ? -- One day I have to try me some ? -- I gotta grow it first and I don't want to run some long finishing sativa !--So some stuff I can't have !-- - Them short heavy boned  indica dominate hybrids are my thing !-- That stuff that put that stupid look on your face !-- Heavy couch lock taken a wee bit early so it don't melt U so bad !-- I stay a little melty most times !


----------



## umbra (Sep 10, 2017)

Good morning my fellow stoners. I just so happen to be working on a couple knock you down indica creations. We'll see soon. I just got a strain that oozes pure resin from the plant while in flower. Pinkman goo. It should be interesting.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2017)

Green crack is a hybrid so i don't know how big the plant gets. My cross with snow lotus is a giant. I sure hope she is as good as I hope she is. ha.

Umbra, I see you, good morning.


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2017)

Dam U Umbra !-- U know I want some !-- There's  a difference between want and need !-- I don't need it but I want it !-- 

Rose --The Snow Lotus again ? -- She breed monsters !-- Waldo (BlackBerry Snow Lotus ) been visiting with the Snow Desiel this morning !(Making me some Black Snow seed )-- He did bad things to your Purple Haze and Nurse Larry  ! --


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2017)

If Umbra is working on a put you down, then i am pretty sure it will put you down.


----------



## umbra (Sep 10, 2017)

here's a pic

http://res.cloudinary.com/woahstorklearn/image/upload/a_360/v1487653390/IMG_2942_bzxbcx.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 10, 2017)

try again 

View attachment pinkman goo.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2017)

Rose I grow some of Umbra's  work !-- Shush !-- Don't be telling people !-- U gotta know it makes me a little high sometimes !-- I think the OFC has spoiled me !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2017)

Umbra I hate U !-- Dam that looks nice !


----------



## Budlight (Sep 10, 2017)

umbra said:


> I like the taste of tangie. The sour tangie I bought as a clone and have not smoke it yet. I'm growing it out some so I can take some clones, I will flower out some on the next click.



 Hase Phase on here has a pretty nice cut of Tangie  when he was in town he stopped in and hook me up with some and let me Telya pretty tasty stuff


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 10, 2017)

Umbra,  I like it.  Looks like a keeper.

Rose, I'm glad you are here too and I love seeing your garden.


----------



## umbra (Sep 10, 2017)

the tears of Jah


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2017)

Nap Wake and Bake !-- Dam Florida catching hell !-- What up Umbra -Nick ? -- I got Purple but not that Purple !-- I wanted some Purple BlackBerry and I gotta look at this ? -- I hate U Umbra !-- Another variety I don't need !-- It's  that want thing that gets me !


----------



## mrcane (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow Umbra, Sweet....sorry Fla..you are in our thoughts and prayers...
Headed to the beach for a few days packing up now...
Time for a break.....:48:


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2017)

U deserve it Cane !-- Go find your center !

Hey U know them meat Hammers ? -- Florida getting "tenderized" !-- Ain't making fun either !-- They taking a mighty a** whooping !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2017)

cane, have fun, you do need a break. If you are around cannon beach and see an Asian guy and a kinda skinny girl with very curly red hair and they are surfing, stay and make sure they are ok Our daughter can carry her own long board and they are taking lessons this week. I worry. I told her if a shark got her i was going to be really mad. 
Cane,  I hope you have a relaxing wonderful break.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks Rose, I will be quite a bit north of cannon beach....have the truck loaded I am pulling up anchor....... 

View attachment 20170910_125956.jpg


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Sep 10, 2017)

Afteroon everyone


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2017)

Scooter dog had her ride !-- Found a little place where a clever fellow could probably slide in on a scooter jerk out a cast net and be outta there with supper in less than a minute! -- Not that I would do that !-- That street light over that  canal not far from the bay might draw a few shrimps and them that feed on shrimp ?
I don't call that fishing !-- Just getting supper !


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2017)

I hear ICE is deploying with FEMA ? -- The undocumented will be afraid to ask for any kind of assistance !-- I don't know if this is true but in the present atmosphere I wouldn't doubt it !--But if it is ? --That is so wrong !-- I didn't just make that up !--  I saw them asking about it on the Spanish language T.V. station !


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Sep 10, 2017)

Watering done ! Time for the pub me thinks. !!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2017)

This is for you Nick. They still look dusty. It is a good thing i wash all my pot at harvest. That was the last dose of powder. I called Umbra's buddy at budlogical, but now he is my buddie and my beneficials should be here tuesday.  AND, a discount... woohoo!!!

​
View attachment DSCF4894.jpg


View attachment DSCF4893.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2017)

more,,,I Love that big ole hydrangea up there^.
View attachment DSCF4895.jpg


View attachment DSCF4897.jpg


View attachment DSCF4896.jpg​


----------



## umbra (Sep 10, 2017)

awesome


----------



## Kraven (Sep 10, 2017)

umbra said:


> Good morning my fellow stoners. I just so happen to be working on a couple knock you down indica creations. We'll see soon. I just got a strain that oozes pure resin from the plant while in flower. Pinkman goo. It should be interesting.




I wanna be tester on the bean run please, I'm very interested in PG, looks really promising and I want my own cut....lemme know and I will journal it here. Peace


----------



## Kraven (Sep 10, 2017)

Windy and wet and just gonna get worse from here..... 

View attachment irma.PNG


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 11, 2017)

Cheers, first joint I've rolled in about 40 years...

I promise to practice a bit! 

View attachment IMG_1541.JPG


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2017)

Good morning weed nerds. Red...practice makes perfect.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Rose.  Beautiful as always. I love it when they start to flower.  Shame about the Willow.  Its starting to show the lack of care.  I suppose if you keep watering your side of the fence the roots will travel over to you.  Thats the rumor any ways.


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- I need a minute !


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Hurricane Weed !-- Survived 5 days of no power !-- Putting it all back together !-- I got work to do !-- Weed won't grow itself or make itself legal  !-- Plus I got to get back to helping drive the wanna be royal family and thier klan out of office !-- Mueller needs to go ahead and bring charges and let's get this over with !-- 

View attachment 20170911_084728.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 11, 2017)

Where were you on that fateful day, in 2001?  I wuz in the Navy yard in DC.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 11, 2017)

Het RedEyes, this is the 21st century. We don't roll joints like that any more. Twisted ands are from last century. LMAO

I use the RAW Tips and a machine when I roll mine. However, the big thing now is to use a piece of macaroni in your joint. LMAO OK, not macaroni, but Cannelloni. It's like macaroni only it's not curved. Americans call them "Pipes" sometimes. You could also use rigatoni penne. Or, if you wanted to roll a monster joint, use manicotti. LOL 

View attachment pasta-filter-roll-joint-using-macaroni-hero-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Surf's up !-- To the dunes !-- Storm got the waves up clear across the Gulf !

I have always used a dollar bill to roll a joint !-- I mostly smoke my pipe these days !-- Ain't nobody need a whole joint of this sheet! -- Still I am a joint rolling mosheen ! --


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Been awhile had to see !-- I still got it !-- Joint rolling mosheen I am ! 

View attachment 20170911_100548.jpg


View attachment 20170911_100607.jpg


View attachment 20170911_100629.jpg


View attachment 20170911_100703.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 11, 2017)

We'll see, I knew I came to the right place for pot lessons... guess I'll try a couple more then!


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Put the weed in the dollar bill roll and shape the joint by rolling the dollar bill back and forth then put paper in behind paperless joint with glue facing U and roll it around the joint !-- Slide it out one end of the dollar bill lick the glue and seal the joint !


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

I was taking pics !-- It is easier with 2 hands !


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

My stash box !-- 

My roach clip is a pediatric cardiac cross clamp use to clamp off the Aorta during heart surgery !-- I had it at least 3 decades ! 

View attachment 20170911_104535-1.jpg


View attachment 20170911_104640-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

I liked my joint rolling pictorial so well I decided to do another one !-- 

Making Pear Brandy 
I use 5 cans of pears in juice -- 5 lbs sugar and a package of this jacked up yeast -- This time I was making more pear wine so I just saved some the yeast dregs off the first bucket !-- I run pears thru blender to break it down so yeast can get to it better !-- Then top off the bucket with water and a good sealed lid with an airlock !( they make all kinds and most make thier own !- The idea is let the CO2 escape but not let outside air into bucket !-- We making wine now !-- When the bubbling in the airlock slows way down on bubbling I know the yeast done ate most of the sugar !-- Then I put the whole 5 gallon bucket into the freezer overnight !--Next day I stab a hole in the ice and pour out my brandy from the center !-- Alcohol don't freeze at this temp. But water will so I condense 5 gallons down to about a gallon !--  Got 5 gallons of pear in there now !-- I gotta try to make it faster than D.D. can drink it !-- Be so much better after a couple months in a jug !--
I brew in the grow room so I guess U could call this a CO2 generator ?
Wine working !-- Time to get real high ! 

View attachment 20170911_134951.jpg


View attachment 20170911_140056.jpg


View attachment 20170911_140244.jpg


View attachment 20170911_140316.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Halloween and Thanksgiving be here before U know it !--Pumpkin Pie ? -- Wait !-- I have a thought forming !
Pumpkin pie filling got lots of sugar and starch in it !-- Yeast eat that stuff !-- Dam Lost it now !-- What could I do with pumpkin pie filling ? -- I gotta smoke on it !-- I had an almost complete thought but it's gone now !


----------



## Kraven (Sep 11, 2017)

All clear, hope everyone is well. Peace


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey all you weed smarties, I've had a couple of supposed harlequin plants grown from regular seeds in flower lighting for over a week now and still no sign of sex. How long should that take before they show. I guess I'm just impatient but I thought it would be a little faster. They almost look like preflower but they have looked just like this for several days now. I started with 6 regular seeds but these are the only 2 that emerged from the soil. Thanks a bunch....


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 11, 2017)

My goal tonight?  You got it,  I'm out to wake up tomorrow 

View attachment 20170911_173904.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Nick I hope we all wake up tommorrow! -- Been getting some rain yet ?

RE -- Some take longer than others and however long it is ? -- It seems like forever !--  That's  why I like cloning !-- I been cloning that White Widow of mine over and over for 4 years now !-- I had some of Umbra's  stuff at least a couple years !-- Like U I was happy to have some good weed !-- My other choices ? --Mexican pressed brickweed !-- So I was liking it !-- I could not understand why people would want all these different varieties ? -- Well we got enablers up in here !-- One day this packaged arrived with seed to about a bazzillion varieties !-- Quite a few anyway !-- Having seed to varieties U never had works U !-- U gotta start some just to let know ? -- I shared them out with others !--  

There's  this disease all pot farmers get eventually !-- I call it V.C.D. -- Variety Chasing Disease !-- U hear about this variety and U just gotta have it and U hooked !-- That pic of that Purple plant Umbra posted ? -- It's  working all up under my skin and stuff !-- I don't need it !-- Sure is pretty ?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2017)

Good night Nick, sleep well.

2RE, My outdoor girls took over 2 months to sex. I would think by day 10 of 12/12 she would be showing. where did you get your seeds?


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Rose another enabler !-
- I got her Purple Haze and Nurse Larry !-- Nurse Larry U won't find in any variety listing !-- Our very own Rosebud bred that one ! -- Her and Umbra breed da dank !-- I know I grow it !


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

2 months to sex ? -- I can't be doing that !-- That's  a whole bloom cycle for me !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2017)

Aww Keef, you sweet talker. I just got lucky with the nurse... so did you...get it????LOLOL And i'm not talking larry.

Are any of you old enough to remember Manard D  Krebs? Remember how he would say the word "work"?   I wonder how Umbra did today at work..work?  How did your foot do umbra? how bout the rest of you.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2017)

Keef said:


> 2 months to sex ? -- I can't be doing that !-- That's  a whole bloom cycle for me !



And they were all boys..go figure.

Keef, going to make pork fried rice out of the tenderloin we had last night. I am putting cashews, pineapple, mushrooms, and pork and egg and rice and some other stuff like onions and maybe a carrot. Sound good?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm not going down without a fight but i know I'm gonna lose.  

Keef,  I'm need ta find me a purple variety and breed it 'till it runs true.  Then I want to breed it to a white widow and isolate the most purple and frostiest strain.  Problem I see in the future is the original white widow is getting diluted so it is getting hard to find.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 11, 2017)

Rose,  I love oriental foods  sounds awesome to me.  I am having sloppy joes and french fries.


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Rose --I'm down like Charlie Brown !-- I've eaten lots of fried rice and I still like it !-- I like the way they served it in Korea !-- They made a thin scrambled egg "crepe" put it into a bowl and filled the bowl with fried rice !-- Fold the extra egg from the edges over then turn the bowl upside down on the serving plate !-- U remove the bowl and U have a dome of fried rice covered by a thin egg wrap !-- Doesn't change the taste but looks nice!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 11, 2017)

Add some green peppers


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 11, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Are any of you old enough to remember Manard D  Krebs? Remember how he would say the word "work"?



One of my favorite characters of all time.

Actually, it was Maynard *G*. Krebs.

Now, for the bonus question.... what did the G stand for. Hint: It wasn't Gilligan.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 11, 2017)

Gordon?


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Nick which White Widow U like !-- One on the right (?) Is my 4 years old Widow and the other was from a feminized seed Giggy sent me !-- I'm about to do a side by side run and see if there is a difference !-- 

View attachment 20170911_173019.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Black Berry Snow Lotus got to Rose's Purple Haze !- So I'm looking for a purple blackberry !-- I don't need to stabilize squat !-- I just need the one girl !-- I take it from there ! 

View attachment 20170911_172835.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 11, 2017)

You get a male, send me some pollen


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 11, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Gordon?




Nope


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Wrong pic !-- That is Umbra's  Snow Desiel !

This is P.H. 

View attachment 20170911_172812.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 11, 2017)

I have 5 purple haze, 3 different phenos, but all are showing very purple.   I would love to have some WW pollen to hit one of the phenos with.  One looks pretty special.


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

I only got WW girls Nick !--Won't be no pollen unless I cross her on something else !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2017)

That's right Hackerman... it was a G and i am not going to cheat and look it up.. Shoot, Bud doesn't know either. gertrude, general, i have no idea


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm not so much chasing varieties  anymore !--I want the best example I can find of different flavors !--  I got a fine Blueberry  ( more than one in seed ) -- 2 Strawberries I gotta thin to one -- Same with chocolate -- I got 2 of Umbra's  Squish -x- Oregon Lemon -- It would be too much to ask for a boy and a girl but that's  what I want - I need a fine sweet lemon !-- I been drawn to this Snow Lotus !-- I got 2 of her children in the snow desiel and My boy Waldo (Black Berry Snow Lotus ) and a grandchild in The Blue T.E. ( Umbra's  B.B. King on a Tranquil Elephantizer mom !-- So I'm doing something with the Snow Lotus --I'm just not sure what ?--exactly ?-- First there is the BBSL on a Snow Desiel mom called Black Snow !-- Others I don't know where they fit but I'm keeping them !-- The White Indica -- Mazar-i-Shariff --Nightshade -- others !-- I thought it would be as easy as take the best from each category but of course there is no variety organization!


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

If I knew who Maynard was I wouldn't say !-- If U remember anything that was in black and white ? -- U old !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

I think Rose should mix some that high CBD Valentine ya'll be talking about with some Nurse Larry !--She good by herself but mixing them have to be some fine medicine in there somewhere ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

I don't believe in maximum plant count !-- So I got more than 2 !-- but-- This is like my plant index cards !-- I pull one out and grow it up and chop it into clones and run me a bunch then put a cut back for another time !


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Err ? --I ain't high ! 

View attachment 20170911_171449.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 11, 2017)

The G stood for Walter.

Now, for the super bonus question to take you to the final round.....

Who was Walter that he was named after?

I loved Maynard. I wanted to grow up to be just like him. Unfortunately, I grew up to be  more like Eddie Haskell. LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5yvMExqKNA


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Can't go for a ride on the beach if there is no beach !-- Irma throwing high surf all the way across the Gulf ! 

View attachment 20170911_183636.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2017)

Eddie??? Is that you?   Bud looked it up and told me about walter. what a funny thing. those beatniks were smoking the herb I think.  Tell us about walter that  the G stands for, lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 11, 2017)

Maynard may have been a beatnik but Donnie sure wasn't. He coulda benefited from some herb...


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 11, 2017)

Yep. Walter was Maynard's Aunt. LMAO

What great writers in those days. Compared to the hate, crime and ugliness that is the focus of today's TV writers, those shows taught us all about family values and how to get along with others in our path through life.

I'm going to Kodi some old TV tonight. LOL


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 11, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> 2RE, My outdoor girls took over 2 months to sex. I would think by day 10 of 12/12 she would be showing. where did you get your seeds?



I got my seeds from a coop in Oakland. Ca. Medicine Man seeds. I started them outside but due to some weather we were having and the fact that I was going out of town, I moved them inside and then shortly later flipped them to flower. I'm guessing they were only about a month old when I flipped them but they seemed to be a little stalled in veg. I'm sure they'll get to it soon so I wait.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2017)

Hackerman, that made me laugh. Yep, you are right, we need some funny stuff like that again. Maynard's aunt that couldn't spell. 

Re, i think that is what growing teaches us. Patience. Ya really don't have a choice but to wait. I went nuts waiting for Valentine to sex. that is the way over 2 month one. Female mojo to you.


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

U know what Black and White Era T.V. shows remind me of ? -- Valium !-- A woman went to the doctor in the sixties early seventies first thing was she received a Valium 'script !-- Stepford wives !-- Then there was "That War" no one wanted to talk about !-- I got nothing nice to say about it except for the music !


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

That reminds me I need to watch "Reefer Madness --The Musical" again soon !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Party lines and long curly cords connecting phones to the wall ? -- 8 track tapes ? --The draft ? -- U not in the top 10% of your high school class-- AND-- your parents couldn't  afford to get U into one those few coveted college slots  ?-- Yo a** belong to Uncle Sam !-- Newspaper headlines like "4 dead in Ohio" -- Not a time to be nostalgic for !


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Listen to Jesus Jimmy !-- 

One of my favorite Reefer Madness The musical songs !


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Little Mary Sunshine !-- They don't make'm like that anymore !

O.K. I think I'm watch some more of my movie then go down slow !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2017)

The G was an inside joke and stood for Walter Gregory


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2017)

Very good day at work Rose.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 11, 2017)

umbra said:


> The G was an inside joke and stood for Walter Gregory



Who was Walter Gregory?


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

I just hope U didn't take a job having anything to do with some future wall Umbra !-- The whole south been raped and finding the financing for some "Wall" might be hard to find--- if not laughable !-- U seen where Florida used to be ? -- How much it cost to rebuild a whole state ? -- Or 2-- Irma not thru yet and there was this little thing called Harvey !-- A balanced budget might just be a pipe dream for a few years ? -- Lot of rebuilding to do from highest place to the lowest !


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2017)

Not me Keef. I am staying safe and working with ionizing radiation.


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

That simple stuff ? -- Can U or are U trying to produce more energy than U put in ? -- Nevermind I'm too high to talk about pulse detonation engines or ion drives !-- I guess it would depend on what U were ionizing ?- 
Maybe in some kind of separation and redeposit of ions ? -- I mean creation and destruction are the same thing !-- To make one thing U have to destroy another ! - O.K. I gotta go to bed before I start seeing ions doing thing they ain't supposed to do ! -- String theory and mobious loops and it just never ends !


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2017)

Almost forgot to ask !-- What's  an ion ? -- Is it one them freaky things like a photon that don't know if it is a wave or a particle ? -- I mean come on !


----------



## umbra (Sep 12, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> Who was Walter Gregory?



I seem to remember it as a stage hand or something, so I googled it. I was wrong. It stands for the Italian version of Walter, Gaultier.


----------



## umbra (Sep 12, 2017)

Keef said:


> Almost forgot to ask !-- What's  an ion ? -- Is it one them freaky things like a photon that don't know if it is a wave or a particle ? -- I mean come on !



yep...young's double slit experiment


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2017)

good morning you pot heads. Umbra, we missed you yesterday. Glad you like your job and the folks. They are going to like you too. Anodes and cathodes.... i can't remember any of it now.
So glad out peeps in Florida are alright, I know it will be a long time to rebuild. I agree Keef, don't see any wall going up on our dime.. but mexico... never mind. Those peeps in Fl, and Tx need all the money we have or don't have. I miss WH, hope he is well.


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. .!-- I'm running late !-- D.D. getting her car fixed up so she can go see if she can get her sister out the shelter or where ever she at and get her to the apartment in Austin on her next stretch off instead of coming home !-- Don't know if she'll come but it ain't healthy down in the Beaumont area !-- 
My biggest problem this morning is my lighter quit !-- Using a box of matches !-- Might refill my Ronson ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 12, 2017)

WeedHopper is doing well. He's complaining about snowflakes and statues, he's in his zone. They are all at firestax at Curmugeonland.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 12, 2017)

Good morning neighbors.  I need to check on my aunt.  She lives in Jacksonville and that place is flooded


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

After the long power outage we had after Katrina I made it my mission to learn many different ways to make power !-- This is my version of something very old called "The Baghdad Battery " !-- I can get 3 volts out of it by filling it with an electrolyte that is slightly acidic or saline! -- So it'll work with orange juice or sea water !-- Low amperage but constant and don't run down ! 

View attachment 20170912_085106.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

Morning Umbra !-- I thought Imra might stir them up some !-- They blaming Irma on me yet ? -- Just because a hurricane come and mess them all up don't mean it was a voodoo storm !-- Kraven alright ? -- He and his big foots weather the storm O.K. ?


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 12, 2017)

umbra said:


> They are all at firestax at Curmugeonland.



Are those pot forums? Public? Link? 

Thanks


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

Go trash talk Keef and U fit right in Hack !-- I have pissed off most of them at one time or another !-- I call it the Keef haters club !-- I got nothing against any of them !-- I offend some people !--  It is just the nature of the beast !


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

Umbra I thought they were at the farm what happen to cause them to leave ?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2017)

umbra said:


> WeedHopper is doing well. He's complaining about snowflakes and statues, he's in his zone. They are all at firestax at Curmugeonland.



Ok, maybe I don't. LOL, i will always love the guy, but never agree with him.


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

Meanwhile back in Keef's used nute water vegetable garden !-- I got peppers and Tomatos blooming again !- That cherry tomatoes plant comes out that box on the left and winds around the back of the box on the right !-- It ain't a SCROG but I leaned it over !-- Basil,  thyme, oregano , celery , bell pepper , sweet bites peppers cherry and soon Roma Tomatos !-- Maybe a tray of greens soon ? -- Weed give U the munchies !-- 

View attachment 20170912_094053-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 12, 2017)

Keef said:


> Umbra I thought they were at the farm what happen to cause them to leave ?



Too many issues there and too much politics


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2017)

It is funny our politics left with them pretty much. Oh well, they are always welcome back home if they choose. 

Keef, that garden is amazing... fresh herbs. Love it.


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

Rose I never grew anything DWC !-- It seems to be working just fine !-- Gonna add some cilantro and parsley !-- For now I got the room and I got some broken half lights hanging over them ! -- Just seeing what I can do !-- May not seem like it but my politics are basically pot oriented !-- If I didn't find this Bozo so offensive on so many different levels I wouldn't care what party controlled what as long as we were still working toward the end to national prohibition !-- Might be the only way I ever get to smoke a legal joint !


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

I feel bad for the Irma victims !-- Power gonna be out long time !-- I would suggest a marine battery --a solar panel to charge it and a DC/AC inverter !-- U can also charge it from your car battery !-- I didn't have a solar panel after Katrina but I ran that radio -fan and lamp off my car battery for 2 weeks !-- Little things like that mean a lot !-- Gas for generators get hard to find !-- People be stealing gas cans and even generators right out people's garages and stuff !-- Ice be a most precious commodity !-- The generator people be out everyday chasing gas to run all night then do it again tomorrow! -- Hard to get anything done when U have to spend all your time chasing gas rumours ! -- When it get too hot U fire up the car and bask in that wonderful AC for awhile then back to it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 12, 2017)

My sister lives in Okeechobee, they lost power for about 24 hours but it's back on as of yesterday evening. I think they got some 50mph gusts there is all and a lotta rain.


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

That's  good news RE !-- I hope D.D. can convince her sister to come back with her !-- Her place was underwater --All the way underwater !-- D.D. headed out this evening when she get the car back !-- That whole place from Houston to the Louisiana border flooded !-- Chemical plants starting to explode !-- Highest contaminate levels ever measured in nature from human and animal and a whole list of stuff !-- It's  gonna be bad when people start to get sick !-- The refineries in Houston not up and running yet and so there's  gonna be low gas supplies !-- I remember after Katrina when the first fast food place reopened -- They only  had hamburgers and fries and the line was long !-- People get tired of pork and beans !


----------



## Kraven (Sep 12, 2017)

Suns finally back out, was cleaning up and stirred up a nest of guinea wasp, took 7 hits before I could get clear of them....2 shots of the eppy pen and my day is ruined now....so guess I hit the boards some and do some reading. Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2017)

Sounds so horrible Keef.  2RE, i am glad your sister is ok.


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

Rose there's no way to sugar coat it !-- Those in bad health before these storms are hit the worse !-- They don't get out they die !-- People's minds are wounded !--They crazy gonna come out to play !--  They gonna be marked for life! -- U don't just forget stuff like that and move on ! -- They gotta to find a new Balance to survive !


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

The hospital D.D. worked at before Katrina didn't evacuate -- They had this brilliant plan called vertical evacuation !-- Water get to the first floor they move patients up to second floor and the 3rd if nessesary !
I guess no one had the guts to stand up and point out that the emergency generators were in the basement !

We try to forget what happened at some the other hospitals in New Orleans !


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 12, 2017)

:ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

Nap Wake and Bake !-- Got to be 420 somewhere ?-- Woke up with 2 things on my mind !-- This morning whilst riding my motorcycle --hog --scooter thang and I saw 2 different roofing crews strapping on them little knee boots like they got !-- Wanted to stop and have a moment of silence !-- So glad that ain't me !
The other thing is that macaroni in a joint like Hack said !-- I don't get it !-- The how I could figure out it's the why got me puzzled !-- Coffee and a pipe !-- Leave me alone !-- I'm busy !


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

Wanna see some magic ? -- 5 cans of pears 5 lbs of sugar not worth much ? -- Unless U put some magic on it !--Now it be worth about as much as one them lights like I use !--  Others might call it chemistry but no that's magic ! 

View attachment 20170912_180816-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

And ---dry ! --dry !--dry !--I gotta fix that !-- POW !-- They be akheehol in there no doubt!


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 12, 2017)

Texas moonshiner? I thought all moonshiners were in Kentucky. LOL

I have always wanted to make my own liquor. Beer, wine, "Brandy" as you called it. LOL Whatever. I have friends who do it and it looks fun and pretty easy.

What is the thing on top of the jug?


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

Evening Hack !-- Don't get started brewing it is like growing it's addicting !-- I don't even drink anymore !-- 
Started as a natural way to boost the CO2 in the grow room !--Then St. Nick taught me how to freeze it off !
 That thing on top the jug is an airlock! -- It allows CO2 to escape but keeps outside air and microbes out !-- 
Now I look for something new to ferment !-- Some things work well and some don't !-- I can not get peach to taste right !-- Pear and Blueberry I do well !-- Still working on Strawberry and Cherry !-- Get the yeast to make alcohol is easy !-- Making it taste good can he hard !


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

Hack I ain't the only one up in here do some brewing !-- Umbra working on a gluten-free beer! -- Nick might do some distilling sometimes --Maybe ? -- Kraven he could make 7 year old bourbon in a couple months !


----------



## umbra (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm a home brewer. Now after work I have a home brew beer and a bowl of my own grown weed. I kind of like it.


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

D.D. in the "Danger Zone " north of Beaumont TX. !-- We were talking about seeing if the mortgage company will give us a 3 month deferment because we in a disaster zone and had lots of extra expenses !
Maybe help her family some instead of giving that money to the mortgage company ?-- I been broke before and I'll be broke again !-- Shoot I'm broke right now !-- No Big Deal !


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

I want U guys to know I don't sell any liquor !-- If I was gonna take the risk of selling 'shine I wouldn't even bother to make it !-- Why  ? --When I could buy absolute 100% ethanol for $60 a gallon !-- I could take that and water it down to desired strength and they make flavoring kits for home Brewers for all the major types of liqour !-- A fellow probably get almost 3 gallons of drinking liqour from that gallon of ethanol ? -- $100 a gallon ?  --No still ! --No brewing !--Just get it !-- No worry about the bad things yeast also make like methanol and acetates  !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 12, 2017)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/fe...ical-pot-use/ar-AArQ3Bz?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=edgsp


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 12, 2017)

I remember that from a while back. I recall that as soon as that Federal law passed, Oregon passed a state law that required the deletion of all current patient files and to not require new patient information from new patients. Or, something close to that.

There was a post here in one of the threads.

Sadly enough, it's probably going to take something really big to get a big enough return from the public uproar that it forces our current federal administration to take a final stand one way or another. And, because this is America and I am a believer in true rule by the people, the final decision will go the way of the people. Obviously, in favor of legalization.

But, strange things happen in politics these days so I guess we just wait and see. I still stick by my original post in the other thread that I cheer Oregon for making such a fast move when the law first came out. Go Oregon. LOL


----------



## umbra (Sep 12, 2017)

certainly patients privacy is protected by HIPPA, but they could nullify that law as well.


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

Well Mueller seems to be wrapping things up so we may soon have a completely different set of circumstances when it comes to the end of prohibition nationally !-- Sessions they can stick back in a box and send him back to Hitler and the past where he belongs! -- Along with the end of prohibition I hope the whole FOX /Breitbart faction is driven so far to the fringes they never come out again !-- Everytime they have one them Tiki Torch Parades there needs to be a larger group of antifa trying to beat them down !-- 

O.K. I got that out my system !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 12, 2017)

Keef said:


> D.D. in the "Danger Zone " north of Beaumont TX. !-- We were talking about seeing if the mortgage company will give us a 3 month deferment because we in a disaster zone and had lots of extra expenses !
> Maybe help her family some instead of giving that money to the mortgage company ?-- I been broke before and I'll be broke again !-- Shoot I'm broke right now !-- No Big Deal !



Worth checking into Keef...I know the feeling, I'm usually Broke or if not, feeling like I should be saving the money rather than spending. We get by though and as long as we can keep the ruling class from taking more away, I should make it all the way till I die....otherwise I guess it'll be life on the street. But hey, like you say, no big deal...

I brew beer too, but it has been so hot lately that it is just not brewing weather, a month or so and I'll spark up a batch of ale.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 12, 2017)

By the by, this might be a question for umbra or anyone. Have you tried using pot in your beer brewing? I would think the best method would be decarb and add as dry after fermentation has mostly completed when you might add your dry hops.
Prolly not enough alcohol in beer to get a good extraction though.


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

RE if U Use Everclear it's  called "Green Dragon" --although I guess any good liqour would work but U don't want to ride the dragon !-- I been there !


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2017)

Just remember if U gonna injest weed U should decarb it first even if U making Green Dragon !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 12, 2017)

Keef said:


> RE if U Use Everclear it's  called "Green Dragon" --although I guess any good liqour would work but U don't want to ride the dragon !-- I been there !



I made some supposed green dragon using everclear, it pretty much sucked. Just not much there, not sure if I failed at decarb or extraction but it did not provide much of anything. I think it would probably spoil the taste of a good ale anyway. So I guess the answer to mixing beer and pot is to smoke that weed and then drink that beer...


----------



## umbra (Sep 13, 2017)

There a hemp beer


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 13, 2017)

Here is one of the articles about Oregon's Governor destroying cannabis records..

http://www.statesmanjournal.com/sto...dustry-oregon-federal-interference/100605306/

_On Monday, the governor put her signature on Senate Bill 863, and gave legal marijuana retailers notice that they had 30 days to destroy customer records gleaned from passports, driver's licenses, military identification cards or other IDs that carry a picture of the card's owner._


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2017)

Good morning peeps, Coffee is good, a bit early for the green crack, oh maybe not. lol


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !--- I feel like I been shot at and missed ---sheet at and hit !-- - I might better check the expiration of my MMJ card ? -- Be glad when them caps kick in --I ain't moving so good -- I keep taking and the pharm keeps giving !-- Today's mission is to top everyone off !-- Not yet but maybe today ? 

View attachment 20170913_083435.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2017)

My boy Waldo opened a last couple flowers as he revegs and I took him to the Snow Desiel !-- I think I get my Black Snow seed this time --


----------



## umbra (Sep 13, 2017)

Morning OFC, its off to work I go


----------



## zigggy (Sep 13, 2017)

morning folks,,,life getting back to normal,,lots of clean up ,helping a close few neighbors,,first day i have had to sit back with my morning tea and read thru the forms,,thanks for being here guys


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2017)

Please vote for botm if you haven't. 

Zigggy, so glad for your morning tea. Normal must sound really good about now.

Umbra, have a good day at work.


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2017)

Good to hear Zig !-- Do what U can but take care of yourself ! -- D.D. is over east of Houston where the floods were trying to help her sister !-- Hopefully she can convince her to come to Austin !-- Rockport where Harvey came ashore  Has some power back and some thier stores opening back up !-- That'll take a burden off our town when it comes to shopping !-- I need to get with my insurance company and FEMA and talk about a new roof !-- I didn't loose many shingles but the roof looks like it was sandblasted !- It won't leak but it needs to be replaced soon !-- Found some of my window screens -- I guess they mine they fit !-- I got some sage bushes got blower over at an angle by the wind !-- I went out yesterday to see if I could straighten them up !-- Nope I just put some good soil under them and trim them like they are !-- They ain't moving !


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2017)

Rose I forgot about BOTM -- Too late to enter ? -- If so I go vote and maybe enter next month ?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2017)

Only a couple of hours left to vote, please do Keef and all ya all.


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm in Rose !-- I threw one mine in there !-- Sorry I been meaning to participate just keep forgetting !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2017)

I think I was too late this month !-- Help me remember to post a pic in BOTM next month !-- I keep forgetting to participate !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2017)

did you vote?


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2017)

Not yet !- I tried to enter a pic !-- I think I was too late !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2017)

Vote here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74840


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2017)

O.K. done !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2017)

Thank you.  Took some pic's today around the house. hope you don't mind i post them for you guys.  Bud and I are going to go net the girls.. wish us luck.

View attachment DSCF4919.jpg


View attachment DSCF4920.jpg


View attachment DSCF4923.jpg


View attachment DSCF4925.jpg​


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2017)

Looks like a hurricane hit here Rose !-- Go net those girls !-- How's  Bud getting around on that Knee ?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2017)

Bud is doing amazing. His knee never really hurt. I wonder if that is because of nerve damgae from MS. Aren' I miss positive. lol

I read where a lady with liver cancer diagnosis is still alive 5  years later with the only treatment being cannabis, rso. WOW, i had no idea. we are talking liver cancer here people.  woo hoo.


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2017)

I got a bunch of empty spots in a cloner !-- Lights running-- nute water spraying --might as well put something in there ? -- See who can spare some cuts !-- More clones mean more clones !-- Probably getting up close to the legal plant limit ?-- Better check ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2017)

Rose does that mean it's  O.K. to eat bacon ? --Love me some pork !-- Wait bacon don't give U cancer !-- Somebody trying to trick me !


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2017)

Rose I am seriously considering a tray of baby salad greens-- U think mixed greens or something like just spinach ? -- It would not  be hard ? -Wonder if I could DWC some Romain ? - I got sweet bites peppers maturing and my tied down cherry Tomatos blooming and I got a q-tip pollinating them !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2017)

Romain would be awesome as well as spinich. I like have fresh spinich in the house but i never do.


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2017)

Nap Wake and Bake !-- I put some eggs and toast on top them caps and went belly up !-- Heard from D.D. -- She over there digging thru that toxic sludge left in her sisters house !--Don't even have running water to wash stuff off with !-- - I hope she don't get sick ! -- Dam it's  hot out there !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 13, 2017)

hot here too Keef


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2017)

Evening all !-- The job gonna work out O.K. Umbra ?-- 

I was so relieved today to hear the new EPA chief say that these hurricanes were just anomalies and global warming is a hoax !-- Any science that says otherwise chances losing funding !-- These jokers can't be kicked out soon enough for me !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 13, 2017)

yes actually.


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- We in the fall slow down so if U don't like me and my attitude I wish U well !-- I'm perfectly happy with who I am !-- If the thread falls off the bottom of MP's last page I still be the best Keef I can be !-- I have my rotation up and running in another 2 weeks !-- My caps be kicking in and all's well !


----------



## umbra (Sep 14, 2017)

Girls are getting stinky. One of the chiesels got so heavy it broke the stake.


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

I was thinking of U guys and bamboo stakes yesterday on my beach ride !--- Sheet loads of bamboo of all sizes washing up !-- Lots of good stakes !-- I gotta figure something out for my boxes !-- I get a little forgiveness from my boxes because instead of breaking sometimes the whole plant falls over -- Until I solve that problem of holding my plants up and keep them from breaking I gotta keep'm small ! --Those stretchy sativas I just can't grow yet !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2017)

Morning, off to the hospital, my best friend's husband broke his hip. this is not good.

I am obsessed with russet mites. Going to try some green cleaner on a bad nug and see what happens. Umbra, we will do the EM1 this morning, thank you.


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

Morning Rose best wishes to your friend !-- Depends on the type of break it is !-- If it is across the neck of the ball they can stick a screw across it and stabilize it fine or remove the ball and put in a metal ball !

Umbra this is what I have to deal with !-- This plant got another 2 weeks and I have to lean it against something or just let it lay on it's side while it finishes !--- EM-1 ? -- EM-1 is like a grow God !-- I gotta have it !

First pic I got it leaned against the back on the second pic I just let it fall over ! 

View attachment 20170914_091635-1.jpg


View attachment 20170914_091522-1.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2017)

Keef said:


> Rose I am seriously considering a tray of baby salad greens-- U think mixed greens or something like just spinach ? -- It would not  be hard ? -Wonder if I could DWC some Romain ? - I got sweet bites peppers maturing and my tied down cherry Tomatos blooming and I got a q-tip pollinating them !



Keef, several years ago, I grew a bunch of greens and a tomato plant in the winter in a DWC when I had room.  They did great.  Go for it!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2017)

Keef, looks like a hip replacement.  So i am free to obsess fo  a while, the bible study is with her this morning.. i said, oh you want me to stay home? She laughed.  I will be there for lunch. ha back to russet mite hell.


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

Rose a simple hip replacement where U only replace the hip ball we used to do in an hour skin to skin !-- That means from the time of incision to time of last stitch !-- Pretty straight forward operation !-- Replacing the ball and socket takes longer but is needed less often !-- 

THG -- This is my first experience with DWC but veggies seem to like that used nute water !-- I had some room and some half a** lights but they doing fine !-- U can see the peppers and I am fertilizing the blooms by hand so I have tomatoes soon too !-- Gonna start those Roma seed maybe today -Having to train that cherry tomatoes plant with some bandage! 

View attachment 20170914_101117.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

I got something nagging at me that I only know one way to find out !-- I gots plenty brown sugar and molasses -- So what I been wondering about is whether I can make a good rum without distilling ?-- Shall we find out ?-- Sugar --yeast --water ? --Got that !--
 I gots to know !


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 14, 2017)

Keef, have you ever brewed liquor from cannabis?


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

Guess we be seeing if we can make dark rum without distilling !

Hey Hack what up ? -- I could but it would be just as easy to add it after brewing !-- Alcohol will disolve the goodies so it's  not a problem !-- Maybe weed could be swapped out for the hops in beer but that's for others !-- I think the prettiest way would be to add a nice bud to a clear liquor ! 

View attachment 20170914_110328.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

keef, i am telling you... drop that hydro and buy a brick of chucked coco, use the nutes the same way.  it is the best thing i have ever changed in my grow.   i have been reusing the same coco for over a year now. it works better each time you reuse it.


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

That 5 gallon water bottle got 5 lbs of brown sugar--molasses -- water and yeast !-- Dark Rum --Take one !
When she thru fermenting ? -- I'm freeze as much water off as I can !-- Then I heat it up enough to drive off the acetates and methanol without losing much ethanol !-- Let's see what happens !


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

Yo Dog U get any that rain ? -- I am in the midst of making some changes and I could end up doing just that !-- Right now I produce plenty for us like this but when things change I got a plan !-- I still haven't decided how I want to do a production grow !-- That's  kinda why I'm messing with the veggies and DWC -- I'm gonna get me some strawberries for a hanging basket and put them in coco coir and do some drip and drain !-- Cuz them boxes with all them holes gonna all be cloners one day to feed the production grow !
I started at the bottom !-- If I can't clone my a** off I might as well walk away !-- I got that now !-- My nutes work and I can probably grow well with any water system !-- I got time to see what works best for me !-- I been really just getting the heart of what I want to do beating regularly !-I can finally try different grow methods -- When they blow the whistle around here ? --I'm blow they mind !-I can and will fill a warehouse or a barn  first chance I get !-Long as I can keep the temp right and have acceptable light -- I can fill a warehouse for sure with lots of fine stuff !--My goal is eventually to produce about 3-5 lbs a week !
- Rose say Umbra's weed is hard core and not for the novice ? -- I know !-- That's what I grow !-- Got some other very nice stuff too !


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

Dog U run into Kraven and the rest the guys in the Southeast tell them I'm thinking about them !-- Everyone talks about Florida but I'm sure some the other place probably got tore up too !-- I wish them well !


----------



## Kraven (Sep 14, 2017)

I have been by a few times and posted keef, been busy with a cold from hell, a run in with a large group of guinea wasp and this hurricane, just never seen one like it....sucked the water away from the Bahama's and all the bays in Florida. Hope your doing well, seems the forgot you got a cane a week before me. Glad to see some new members of the OFC.


----------



## umbra (Sep 14, 2017)

Keef said:


> I got something nagging at me that I only know one way to find out !-- I gots plenty brown sugar and molasses -- So what I been wondering about is whether I can make a good rum without distilling ?-- Shall we find out ?-- Sugar --yeast --water ? --Got that !--
> I gots to know !


In New Founland they drink a home made rum called Screech.


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

I said --No Keef just wait !-- He don't listen to nobody !-- We gonna go plant some Roma tomato seed but he tricked me !-- I guess we see if they old enough to germ ? 

View attachment 20170914_125146-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

What we got there ? 
STR--x-- PH -- That's  Bud's Strawberry pollen  on Rose's Purple Haze !
The rest are children of Waldo -Blackberry Snow Lotus -- 
Purple Haze 
Mazar 
White Indica 
Night Shade 
AK -48 
Roma Tomatos


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

The lady that raised D.D. didn't like what D.D. was driving so she bought her a new car  !-- I got no problem with that !-- All I wanted to know was is she gonna trade ours in or do I get to keep it ?--- I get to keep it !-- 
I'm call this a good day ! -- Time to celebrate !-- Where my pipe ? --Maybe mix me some Nightshade and Mazar !-- Caps be kicking in soon !-- All is well !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2017)

Nice for you guys keef. DD deserves all good things. That is great.  ok, back to the garden.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 14, 2017)

Back from camp ....had great weather not too much trash to pickup.
Looking thru some seeds and wondering what to start...strawberry rhino? Strawberry ice ? The white X BR?delta wave? funk #1? Or..wonder berry? Looking for a winner....what do you think?....:48:....


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

Those Strawberry might be getting old Cane !-- Funk #1 ? -- I looked and looked for those around here !-- We'll we know where they went !-- Cuz I got a boy named "Herrman the Wonder Berry"! -- Didn't get a girl and haven't bred him yet !-- I run "The White -x Black Rose " -- She fine smoke !-- They all babies right now so no pic !-- I had trouble getting the Delta Wave to germ !-- My old Buddy "The Gloman " sent me those Strawberry seed long time ago and I was just chatting with him !-- Green Santa bout to head north on a seed run !-- I bred "Waldo" my Black Berry Snow Lotus male to lots of powerful girls and he post to make everything better !
No one ever grew some these crosses !-- Want some fresh seed ? -- I got some most potent mom's so if he make everything better then  these be da bomb !


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

Cane I was prowling around the island looking at the damage and I saw something made me think of U and your camper so I took a pic !-- It's a camper on a 2 1/2 ton army truck with 6 wheel drive !-- U could climb a tree with this thing!-- Got fold down grates on sides and back for the perfect patio ! 

View attachment 20170914_165209.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Sep 14, 2017)

Interesting, think I will soak some Pennywise and Nurse Larry....don't really know how the pennywise grow she is a C.B.D strain...but we know that N.L.is a winner..


----------



## mrcane (Sep 14, 2017)

Nice ,that thing take you anywhere, "in style".looks like it made it thru the storm fine


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

It looks rock steady don't it ? -We got 30 something miles of wild beach and U on your own !-- Something tells me he don't get stuck much !--Also makes me wonder what he doing way down there close to Mexico and just how many kilos can he haul at a time ? --- U got Da Nurse ? -- get her wet ! I don't know Penny wise?  -- Rose say she might send me some CBD seed if she gets any !-- I never grew any of the high CBDs before !


----------



## mrcane (Sep 14, 2017)

Should have you covered with some Pennywise....


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

I get by Cane !--2 more weeks the rotation be up and running again and a couple stutter step weeks then we run hard !--  I think I ask around see if I can snag a couple cases of those MREs they passing out around here !-- I could trade ? -- Anyway I think having a couple cases around before something happens might be better than hoping U can find food after a disaster ?


----------



## mrcane (Sep 14, 2017)

Some of those freeze dried meals that I pick up for backpacking are mighty fine...keep some on hand myself...


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

Nothing wrong with irradiated food in my book !-- He said as he ducked for cover !-- Food that will keep on the shelf for years ? -- I'm down !-- I hate getting out the milk and it's bad !-- Be nice just to get another bottle out the cabinet ? -- A case of MRES comes with a chemical heater so U can have hot food without fire !


----------



## Kraven (Sep 14, 2017)

Man thats a Texas sized Food Truck there.....where do you find these things man ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm winding down !-- D.D. on her way back to Austin tommorrow! -- Rose I believe this car when I see it !-- 

U know I skipped a lot of school back in the day but seems I remember a teacher breaking down World War 2 for me like this 
-- "Nazi's bad !-- People fight against them good !" -- O.K. ? -- Not good people on both sides !
U don't see a lot of ISIS parades so why we let the Tiki Torch Klan March ? -- They both terrorist groups !-- If ISIS tried to change thier name to get around that ? -Would we'd still stop them ? -- I would hope so !


----------



## zigggy (Sep 15, 2017)

morning ofc,,,,life getting back to normal ,,,hope the food store is stocked today,,did not buy a lot before the storm ,,as I did not want to stock pile can food and water in a house I thought would be blown away by the storm,,,running out of tea,and a few staples,got 40lb bag of dog food so there good ,,,my new beans showed up yesterday,,getting every thing ready to restart my rooms,well my veg room first then my flowering room,,will have a few dozen ????please be patient with my ,,ive never started from scratch ,,thanks


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Zig -- Starting over is my speciality !-- Not just on a grow !-- U just start some seed and It goes from there !-- It's a good time to make any changes !-- I got this 8 part rotation of 60 day finishers !-- I had went from 4 bloom boxes to 8 -- Had just got it set up and running when Harvey came to call !-- 5 days of no power but I only lost some fresh cut clones !- - It will be another 2 weeks before bloom is producing weekly harvest again !-- Be another 2 weeks after that before I'm running full ! --U just jump in things will work out !-- Glad U got power back !-- In the south we need our AC !


----------



## umbra (Sep 15, 2017)

sup OFC 2 weeks left. snapping stalks even after restaking


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2017)

Morning O.F.C.  I'm hoping for everyone to have a great day.   Congrats to Umbra,  no one deserves it more.  Ziggy,  'Bout 2 months ago I got ripped off.  I'm currently flowering 9 plants and 2 are going to be huge.   Starting over can be good. 

Check out this root ball.  About 10 weeks in a 5 gallon Wal-Mart bag. 

View attachment 20170915_103218.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

U doing it right when limbs break from the weight of the bud !-- Umbra I been trying to decide about my next move !-- Dog praises coco coir and I know U use it too !-- We all develop our own way to the Dank! -- 
I need to decide how I want to set up from a production grow whether it be a garage or a warehouse !-- The thing that bothers me about the Coco coir is the moisture exposed to air and the humidity I'd have to deal with !-- I got no exposed water and my humidity stays constant !-- I may just adjust what I'm doing now and just use bigger cups and collars (aero baskets and foam collars ) -- I can Redrill my boxes for 3 or 4 inch baskets and add those baked clay balls or the like to the baskets  for some bottom weight !-- I'm kicking stuff around anyway !-- One way or another I think maybe I need to make some changes !-- Your plants break-- mine just fall over !-- I needs to fix that !


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

Nick that Creek always makes me want to roll one and get a hook wet !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey man, thats a full blown river!  At least 75 feet wide today! and 3 ft deep!


----------



## umbra (Sep 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> U doing it right when limbs break from the weight of the bud !-- Umbra I been trying to decide about my next move !-- Dog praises coco coir and I know U use it too !-- We all develop our own way to the Dank! --
> I need to decide how I want to set up from a production grow whether it be a garage or a warehouse !-- The thing that bothers me about the Coco coir is the moisture exposed to air and the humidity I'd have to deal with !-- I got no exposed water and my humidity stays constant !-- I may just adjust what I'm doing now and just use bigger cups and collars (aero baskets and foam collars ) -- I can Redrill my boxes for 3 or 4 inch baskets and add those baked clay balls or the like to the baskets  for some bottom weight !-- I'm kicking stuff around anyway !-- One way or another I think maybe I need to make some changes !-- Your plants break-- mine just fall over !-- I needs to fix that !


Actually I don't. I use pro mix #4


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey Keef,  just use dirt. 

View attachment 20170915_105641.jpg


View attachment 20170915_105622.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2017)

mrcane said:


> Back from camp ....had great weather not too much trash to pickup.
> Looking thru some seeds and wondering what to start...strawberry rhino? Strawberry ice ? The white X BR?delta wave? funk #1? Or..wonder berry? Looking for a winner....what do you think?....:48:....





Hey Cane, what about Berry White? It makes your voice lower and ya say things like, hey baby, but other than that it tastes wonderful and a nice indica.

Also Cane, let me show you a pic of Penny wise. She is beautiful and huge and just a joy to grow. I have two in veg that i hope to hit with Valentine pollen.  View attachment DSCF4930.jpg


Good morning friends!  I can't wait to meet my pirate bugs. I am meeting my calafornicus or some darn thing today.  Also useing Dr zyme... fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

Umbra - Still a soilless medium ? -- Just something to support the plant ? -- U supply all the nutes when U water ? -- The humidity can get kinda high down here !---Trying to remove all that exposed humidity from Coco or pre-mixed scares me !--   Right now I got those 8 bloom boxes running with a  fairly cheap LED over each  -- No carbon filter -- No added CO 2 --(Except for brewing) -- I got one the cheapest window AC units U can buy in the window and that's  it !- --My temps and humidity are good !-- I got nute expenses under controll -- I start each bloom box with 10 gallons of nute water and only top off until harvest with no res. Changes !-- I only have to replace what the plants take !-- No wasted nutes and now that I started reusing my nute water to grow veggies it goes even further !--- My expenses are power -water and nutes !
The LEDs save on power and I got a RO system for my water !-- Except for my plants getting top heavy and falling over and the occasional leak things are working pretty good ! -- U said something one time about the small farmer not being able to match the cost to grow weed of the big farmers -- I took that to heart and I'm learning to grow on the cheap and with as few byproducts as possible like used grow medium !


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

Lost a post !-- Beautiful Rose !-- It just seems so strange to me to have pot plants growing in the open and all !--

Hey Nick the Dog Pecker Knats and root aphids made me switch  to water !-- Can't see what is going on with your roots in dirt or other grow medium !-- Them bugs worked ole Keef !


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

Rooted that celery heart and it's  growing fine !-- I just took the celery center still attached to the base from store bought celery  and put it into aero and it rooted fine -So I got the heart from a head of iceberg lettuce in aero now -- It might root ?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> Lost a post !-- Beautiful Rose !-- It just seems so strange to me to have pot plants growing in the open and all !--
> 
> Hey Nick the Dog Pecker Knats and root aphids made me switch  to water !-- Can't see what is going on with your roots in dirt or other grow medium !-- Them bugs worked ole Keef !




I dunno what to tell ya, I watch my grow well enough that I haven't lost an indoor grow to bugs yet.  I also use a window ac, mine is about 10,000 btu but it has a thermostat.  I was going to switch to some kind of hydro but I get a return right now that is pretty impressive without worrying about things like ph and nute burn and I don't have chemicals and funky salts in my bud.  I re-use about 50% of my soil and my nute bill runs about $15.00 a grow. My biggest pain in the arse is the under sink filter to get the chlorine outta the water.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2017)

I do find that if I grow a strain you water guys are growing, I have to add about 10 days to the finish.  In otherwords your 62 day finisher is going to run 70-72 days in mine.


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

Nick I never worried about pH when I grew in dirt and always used tap water !-- The tap water down here is too salty to grow weed -- I kinda got pushed into water pharming !-- Once I took the tops off those first dirt plants and rooted in water it just seemed like the way to go down here !-- Still haven't run the numbers on what my nutes cost per grow but it isn't much !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2017)

My tap water comes straight out of the river.  They run it through a series of sediment filters, add way more chlorine then they need to and send it out.  East coast version of Rocky Mountain Spring Water!


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

Umbra don't be hating O.K. ? -- Golden Ticket -x-BOC  on a stick !-- I just wanted to see what she do when I do what I do --and she do it ! 

View attachment 20170915_112415-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

Dam I think I got a little light leakage in bloom !-- The red glow is not from window light !-- That's  from veg ! 

View attachment 20170915_112429_001.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

Somebody should really do something about that !


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

Nick 60 % of our tap water is pumped in from about 200 miles away and the other 40 % comes from a lake about 50 miles away and it when the lake drops below 50% capacity they put us on water restriction so no washing cars or watering your lawn during the day !--Which is most of the time !--  Water -water everywhere and not a drop to drink !-- We got no water Cuz !


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

About 50 miles north of here where I wanted to set up The Stoner Ranch land is dirt cheap and there is a reason for that !-- Only access to water is a water well !-- The water is 400 ft down and it'll cost U $17 a foot to drill it !-- I can't do that !


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 15, 2017)

My water comes from the city and costs me $14.25 per 100 cubic feet.

Like to see anyone in Cali beat that. People in the middle of the desert don't pay that much for water. And, our water sucks. Some of the worst in the country. Keeps failing EPA requirements all the time. Gotta move... gotta move. LOL

We can water our lawns or wash our cars all we like. Except you would have to be a millionaire to pay the water bill.


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

I'd have to check what we pay but I'm sure it's not cheap !-The combine waste water and trash pick up all together !-- Based on water consumption !-- -- Water comes out the tap at a pH of 8.5 -with 280 ppms of who knows ? - I installed a RO system under the bathroom sink back close to the grow !-- Comes out with a pH that stables at about 5.8 and has a ppm of about 6 !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2017)

I probably got a similar system.  I just put it in because you can smell the chlorine in the tap water.  They send out water analysis on our water every qtr. after that mess down in Charleston.  Ours is one of the cleanest rivers in the state.


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

We had about 6 water boil notices last year !-- U can't drink the water unfiltered out the tap !-- I wouldn't trust it !-- I got a tap on the fridge that has a bid a** filter for drinking/cooking  water !-- What chaps me is we got a steady wind most days and the sun shines most days !-- Cane got a solar system but one down here would work great !-- The power companies be building lots of windmills only thing about making power down here is those power meters that run backwards when U make more power than U use are not allowed !-- Solar panels and a horizontal windmill and I would be pumping power back into the grid !-- I could easily make more power than I use !-- but No !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2017)

I pay $34 on avg.  Nuttin' compared to my electric


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> We had about 6 water boil notices last year !-- U can't drink the water unfiltered out the tap !-- I wouldn't trust it !-- I got a tap on the fridge that has a bid a** filter for drinking/cooking  water !-- What chaps me is we got a steady wind most days and the sun shines most days !-- Cane got a solar system but one down here would work great !-- The power companies be building lots of windmills only thing about making power down here is those power meters that run backwards when U make more power than U use are not allowed !-- Solar panels and a horizontal windmill and I would be pumping power back into the grid !-- I could easily make more power than I use !-- but No !



If you make more power than u can use, then use more power via more growlights!!!


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 15, 2017)

My water bill is between $100 and $200 a month. Just 2 of us in a small house. That's water and sewer.

Don't even talk to me about electric. Again, one of the highest in the midwest. Always $200 to $300.

I don't even feed our tap water to the dog. LOL Don't cook with it either. When I shower, I feel like I'm in a swimming pool.


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

That would be a good plan RE but they won't let power U make via solar or wind mix with grid power !-- It has to be on a seperate circuit !-- They got us by not allowing that meter that will run backwards if U make more power than U use !-- They do not want anyone making power but the power company !


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

Hack I been looking for a piece of rural land somewhere between the coast and San Antonio !-- It would have 2 purposes !-- We get these hurricanes and I need a safe place to run to and - I gots myself a plan for The Stoner Ranch !-- A place I can make my own power and grow da hell out some weed without having to look over my shoulder all the time !-- Somewhere I could make a pot farm disappear !-- I might have to figure a $7,000 water well into the plan !-- I plan to fly again one day so It got to have a place big enough to set a Cessna down !-- 3 -4 bedroom grow house on it unless or until there were outbuildings !-- A nice barn would work !-- Texas got this veterans land program where they finance 10 acres or more for a song !-- Just can't do anything yet !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 15, 2017)

I know that a lot of you that live in non-med states might think I'm whining when I say this but we have about 10 mmj delivery services in my little town. But not even one of them carries bud  with even a 1:1 thc:cbd ratio. They got several oils or candies or other such processed stuff but no bud. Even though I have to trust them to tell me what kinda bud it is, I just like to know that my "cbd whatever" comes from a living (now dead)pot plant. A couple of these services list the test results of their buds but most have cbd ranges from .01% to maybe .09% or so. It just seems that since there is so much talk about cbd's in the mmj world that they might carry 1 or 2 high cbd strains.
Ok end of rant....


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

RE it might have been a rant to U but that was all 411 for me !-- Austin --Houston and soon San Antonio can give U a ticket if they bust U with less than a couple OZ !-- It's a sign of change !-- I wanted a good high CBD plant but I can see from what U say some gonna want it !-- I know that when prohibition ends down here it'll be the wild west for awhile !-- Lots of peeps gonna come out the wood work claiming they been growing weed since Jesus was a private (that's  the lowest army rank)-- Anyway in my wildest dreams I'd like to partner with someone who has business sense but don't know squat about growing get him to set up the dispensary and let me supply it !-- I'm not counting on that happening !-- I used to supply 3 dealers I know how things in "the Grey area " works !-- I put some boys on the street if that's  what I gotta do !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

Just so U know --The boy I'm use to father the sheet load of feminized seed I'm gonna need is maturing on the vine right now !-- It'll be a boy out of one Umbra's Snow Desiel mom's bred to a BlackBerry Snow Lotus dad !-- Out of those seed will be my stud !-- I haven't even started reading up on making feminized seed yet -- Anybody can walk me thru it when I'm ready ? -- I need a massive amount of feminized seed so I can get back to my genetic doubling !--So I'm breed them !-- Looks like I may be back at in late spring ? -- Make my own dam U.B.C. Chemo !-- I set my dam pickle jar lab back up and pick up where I left off !-- I learned a lot since then !-- I'm still convinced I can pull this off !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 15, 2017)

I had brief thoughts of setting a delivery service my own self but not sure I'm up to the hassle at this point in my life. I can grow to supply myself and the wife but not sure I have the energy for much more. And really except for the cbd shortage, the market seems well covered here where I live.


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

I can only imagine RE !-- Never even had a legal joint yet !-- Down here growing weed in the belly of the beast ? -- Proves right there that I got no sense !-- I get caught with so much as a dirty pipe I go to jail !
D.D. been nursing a long time and U do it long enough it'll kill or U end up like me !-- My plan is simply to replace her high dollar nursing salary so she don't have to do that anymore !-- Anything more that that is gravy !-- I stayed put instead of relocating to a free state because when prohibition ends here I want in on the ground floor !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

I know there's  some round here might have plans similar to mine !-- I hope they been in the trenches like me cause I figure I can hold my own !-- So they better be good !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2017)

2re, just hang on till christmas.  Cbd's are santa's special.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks Rose, I can't wait... I'm just wondering why cbd's seem to be ignored by most of the medical dispensaries around here. I understand demand directs the supply but they are calling themselves medical dispensaries. Maybe a lot of people are just now learning about cbd's....


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

Evening all !-- We don't got CBDs down here either RE !-- Round here weed mostly only got one name !- They just call it weed !-- and it comes pressed into kilo bricks in Mexico! -- They got lots to learn !

I might better find me one them red hats fore they burn them all !-- Dam I wanted one of them !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2017)

Do you want some Harley Tsu seeds RE? They have cbd heavy but they may also have thc heavy.  Not a 1:1.

Hi Umbra, i see you down there, this working really cuts into your posting.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2017)

cbd? whats a cbd?


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

D.D.'s new car  ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

Nick I think U just playing about CBDs but if U ain't we can educate U !


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

I already grew a 2 month bloom cycle with this nute water and now a vegetable crop ! -- I'm just say I got my money's worth out that nute water !-- The peppers are called sweet bites they are like a small sweet bell pepper ! 

View attachment 20170915_202537.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice car, happy for ya.  Nice pepper, not as nice as the car, but pretty cute.


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

I can live with that Rose !-- So about that wall ??? -- I get so confused !-- So we supposed to burn the red hats then buy a new USA baseball cap for $40 ?? -- I'm sorry I just don't get it !


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2017)

There I go cutting my own throat again !-- I myself happen to have a baseball cap heat transfer machine that I was gonna use for pressing oil-- but -- If I could get them USA heat transfers I could get in on some that  $40 a cap action ? --O.K. !-- I let them go for $30 !-- -- They buy the cap ? -- I can talk the talk !


----------



## umbra (Sep 15, 2017)

2Red if you want a couple of cuts of valentine, pm and see if we can do something


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2017)

I'd like a couple of cuts of valentine.


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Liquid air this morning !-- Heavy humidity and no wind !-- I gotta get high I catch up later !-- 
A cut of Valentine sounds great but I would rather a have  cut of that BOTM Squish up there !-- Congrats Cuz !-- I'm get off in that BOTM next month if I don't forget and get an entry in on time !


----------



## umbra (Sep 16, 2017)

I let the squish go. No one here wants it because its not cookies or glue or sherbet. It was a great sativa that had this focus, to the high.


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2017)

I confused 2 things Umbra !-- Squish all pretty up there but I was thinking about that limb breaking Chisel !


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2017)

U let Squish go ? --To Texas --in Squish -x- Oregon Lemon !-- I got 2 unsexed babies !-- I'm Sexing a Temple -x- BPU right now !---- GT-X-BOC got a wonderful smell !- Very potent too !--I can't wait to see what it do with some time in a jar !-- Louie Who ? -- Works for me !


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2017)

Umbra I meant to send U a PM but I fumbled my phone so I don't know if I sent it or lost it ?-- Let me know if U got it !


----------



## umbra (Sep 16, 2017)

In the garage early... snapping bamboo stakes, lol. Going to have to go to fiberglass stakes.


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2017)

Had to make a scooter run for some weed eater line so I swung by the beach on the way home ! -- It's  still there !-- U ain't supposed to smoke weed at the beach but U know how I am with rules and such ? -- 

View attachment 20170916_094032.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2017)

I had a realization while I was on my ride -- Riding on 2 wheels is a lot like flying no wonder lots of pilots ride !-- The leaning thru curves that U just don't think about it U just do it is flying !-- Your right hand controls the turns and throw in leaning forward and back for up and down and U flying !-- Helicopter a little more complicated because your feet keep the tail pointed in the direction U want and the left hand control the engine speed and pitch of the blades !-- Hovering is mandatory if U fly a helicopter and not all can do it !- It's  a mind thing !-- U don't fly a helicopter U strap it on so U can fly !-- I think I might be high right now !


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2017)

BOTM practice !-- I'm be in next month !-- I don't expect a give me --I want to earn it !-- Make me work ! 

View attachment 20170916_104618-1.jpg


View attachment 20170916_104936-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 16, 2017)

G'day all you embibers . Is that a word?  Hope you are off to a great day!  I see more beach pictures.  Wheen my SS kicks in I am gonna git me a place down south by the sea, just for fall and winter.  That way I can run when the wind blows!  I have mowed the yard and smoked a couple of bowls,  fed the neighbors dogs which jumped the fence and looked like they were starving.  I had a busy day and now I'm going to relax.:vap-Bong_smoker:  Join me?

Good looking car there D.D.!  That one ought to last you for a while.  Keef,  lemme tell ya why 2 wheels don't work so good on sand.  Lotsa bike riders don't realize until it is too late but once you get going fast enough to lean the curves, you are turning right to go left and visa-versa like dirt track car racing.  In sand the bike has a tendacy to roll out.  Umbra,  I cut willow sticks and bamboo sticks off the trees in my yard.  Fiberglass would be hard to come by around here anyway.  I loves me some good clear headed Sativa,  I have done some amazing paint jobs while smoking good Sativa and some rather mundane jobs smoking a stout Indica.  Having variety is important.  I hope we don't lose the Strong Sativa's because of everyone wanting the short grow times and the all mighty dollar.  Yes Rose, I know what CBDs are.  I buy cartridges of it for my 'lectric smoke, mix'em with my home made rso and toke it in my pen.  Just being sarcastic 'cause I'm in a state where we would love to be able to buy ragweed in a legal shop.  Choices?  you got to be dreamin!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 16, 2017)

What's up with Ness?  I been missing her.  Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2017)

I know Nick I been worried about Ness too !-- I was talking about 2 wheels on the pavement Nick just cruising !-- Sand and dirt track be a whole nother thing !-- We talking drifting !-- I been keeping an eye on the Austin Po-Po --They parked all thier interceptors because of a Carbon monoxide leak problem !-- I think I would really like me one them interceptors  if they decide to sell them !-- I fix the leak and have a cop car with a tricked out cop motor !-- Seems like a good deal to me ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2017)

I didn't say nothing about ripping out the back seat and putting some heavy duty shocks on it so it would haul some weight !-- I ain't a dam criminal !


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2017)

So Nevada gonna allow pot lounges !-- Go Boyz !--Make me get all giddy !-- I can just see it now !-- Keef's Wine and Weed ? --On Da Beach ? -- Let a man dream will ya ?


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 16, 2017)

There's a beach in Nevada?


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2017)

Where ? -- Hack trying to bust my dream bubble ? -- No I ain't leaving Texas till I get my dam legal joint right here !-- I learned some new tricks lately though so ask me again tommorrow if I'm stick it out in Texas and I might have a totally different answer for U !-- Beach in Nevada ? -- That is funny !-- D.D. was thinking of taking a travel nursing position once and asked me how far from the beach was Albuquerque ? -- I just said too far for U !


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 16, 2017)

We could always dig a waterway trench from the Gulf to your new place in Nevada. Plenty of sand there to make a beach.


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2017)

Hack I have given a Houseboat with an attached grow barge some serious thought !-- Prowl the intercontinental waterway from Florida to Mexican and up the Mississippi as desired !-- Be a mobile pot pharmer ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2017)

This storm  they gonna call Maria shoots the gap and enters the Gulf I'm go rabbit and I'll be that flash headed north !-- I had enough hurricane for this year !


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2017)

CKN Jerky for me and the pack !-- Maybe 3-4 more hours ? -- Shoulda made more ? 

View attachment 20170916_174912-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- I thought it was Saturday !--
 It's  not !-- 
What U looking at ? -- 
Just because it's  Sunday don't think the Wake and Bake be canceled !-- Drag your tired a** up outta bed !-- If U like me your fingers down work so well early so pack a pipe !-- Coffee pot is over there !-- Now get up and get your mind right and let's figure this day out !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 17, 2017)

G'morning Keef,  but yer late.  I already rolled a j, smoked two bowls and watered the garden.  I'll join ya fer a pipe though!
:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

Time to hit the pipe again !-- Been pharming !-- Dam I can clone my a** off !-- My boy Waldo ( courtesy of my bud Giggy )-? --He a daddy now  !-- The seed are germing !-- Rose's Purple Haze with a Black Berry Snow Lotus dad  was the first to germ !-- Then her step sisters !-- Umbra's --"The White -x-Nepal Indica" -- "Nightshade" --" Mazar-i-Shariff "-- and maybe AK-48 !- I also got some seed off my Strawberry !-- That would be Bud's Strawberry Rhino on a Umbra's --Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel -- Then Waldo (BBSL) on a child of that first union !-- That is getting complicated !

I'm loaded for bear now !-- Not that I wasn't already ? -- !-- They want to come down to my neck of the woods and grow ? -- I almost feel sorry for them !-- Shoulda been in the trenches with me when this sheet could get U locked up !-- No Quarter !


----------



## mrcane (Sep 17, 2017)

Good morning OFC looks like we might get some rain and we sure need it...
Good time to soak some seeds......:48: 

View attachment 20170917_073140.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

Morning Cane !-- I do things a little different since my babies will never know dirt !-- We starting see at the same time Cool !-- Here's what I do !-- The tray and dome sit on a seed starting heat mat -- And the biofoam seed starting cubes ! 

View attachment 20170917_094836.jpg


View attachment 20170917_094818.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

I drop a seed into each cube and add water !-- When they get about soon as they big enough to go thru on my neopreme collars I tear the biofoam off the delicate little plant and put it into aero !


----------



## mrcane (Sep 17, 2017)

Yep ..and you are rocking it my friend...


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

Sometimes Cane sometimes !-- When I take those plants out that foam and put them in aero is hard on the babies but if they make it they good to go !-- These 2 got me excited !-- Another one of Umbra  creations !-- Squish -x-Oregon Lemon ! 

View attachment 20170917_100056-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

So U think my box tops are dirty ? -- I been running cycle after cycle thru them some for 3-4 years --I don't mind them being a little ragged !-- They earned it !


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2017)

Morning everyone. seed popping Sunday


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

Celery off the store shelf -- Ate the celery and cloned the heart now I'm growing my own celery !-- Look at those roots !-- I got a iceberg lettuce heart in there now what U think ? --Will it root ? 

View attachment 20170917_101257-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 17, 2017)

Keef, by my count you can get roughly 64 different phenos from each one of those breedings.  You got that many containers?  You really going wild!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## mrcane (Sep 17, 2017)

Nice job on the celery ..what you got there a veggie garden going?. You add on to the house?
.i say she roots


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

Nick U silly man !-- Each of my boxes got 35 grow spots !-- I got 3 in veg !-- Of course I'm going buck wild !-- It's what I do !


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

It ain't that crowded in veg !-- I got basil -thyme -oragano- 2 kinds of pepper and a tied down tomato plant along with --more than 18 varieties  of pot !-- Plus what comes up in those seed !-- I got plenty room !--I been doing this awhile ! 

View attachment 20170917_102838.jpg


View attachment 20170917_102859.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

Couldn't get the third box in the above pic !-- I use the box on the far left as a cloner then they move to the right as they root and grow then every Wednesday this box owe me it's 6 biggest plants !-- They never that big and I'm O.K. with that ! 

View attachment 20170917_103936.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

These new plants I got germing?  -- I got a simple rule !-- U want to stay ? - U got to heat your momma one way or another !-- I keep them both till I decide !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 17, 2017)

Only way I could start any new seeds right now I would have to switch my purple kush to 12-12 and I don't wanna do that.  Long about Nov though,,,,, I'm gonna shut down everything and start a run of seeds.  Course what that really means is I'll start popping seeds when these PKush are done.


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2017)

I was getting ready to pop some more beans myself. I'm holding off until the garage is empty in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

Nick there are many ways to the Dank !-- Don't matter how U get there !-- The plant got the genetics and enough of the right light for thee genetics to express themselves --Bang !-- There be the Dank!


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

What U gonna pop Umbra !-- Make me jealous before I even hear the answer !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 17, 2017)

I gotta figure out how and where to add another indoor box/tent or some such. Right now, I got one space and it serves as either veg or flower so I need one of each. Trouble is I got no room.... I guess somethings gotta go!


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

I used to veg on one end of that walk in closet and bloom on the other end !-- I worked on D.D. for about a year wanting to set the grow up in the spare bedroom !-- We got a 3 bedroom home and D.D. being a night Nurse we've always had one bedroom with blacked out windows for her a day sleeping room !-- She got mad and quit a job she had taken in home health !-- She missed the critical care stuff and was offered that job in Austin !-- We were in a finacial bind and the $10,000 sign on bonus was right up our alley but the job was 3 1/2 hours away !-- So we got her a cheap apartment in Austin !-- I moved the master bedroom to the spare room and confiscated the master bedroom !-- I took some heat !-- The increased production kinda kept me outta trouble !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

D.D.'s schedule has always been weekend nights -- 3 -12 s --Friday -Saturday -Sunday and done for the week !-- They up grading and needed an experienced Nurse who could work nights but not all weekend so it has been a pain but she get her schedule right soon where she spend a week a month at the beach !-- Now that we gonna have 2 cars I can go to Austin sometime to visit too so it sounds strange and it is but we do what we got to !-- My time comes soon and she'll be able to walk away from nursing and let the cripple pay the bills !-- and he can --will he able to !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 17, 2017)

I've got no room in the house and no garage at all so I'm limited to my little shed/workshop which is very small as well. I know where I'll put it but I just gotta figure out what to do with the stuff already in that space. I'm sure there are some things that I have not used in a long time and they should get the hell out and make room.... it's a project for the next week or so.


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2017)

Keef said:


> What U gonna pop Umbra !-- Make me jealous before I even hear the answer !



forbidden jelly ( forbidden fruit x jelly breath )
mimosa ( clementine x purple punch F2 )
double purple doja F3
choco fantasy
orange super skunk
extreme oranges
black mambo
black lime reserve x tony clifton


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

Yep Umbra I hate U !-- It's  a shame everything isn't a 60 day finisher !-- Plus sometimes in a hybrid the sativa just ooze  out !-- I don't like growing them  stretchy things !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

Orange ? -- U know I don't got no orange !-- A pox upon U !-- I'm straight up jealous !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 17, 2017)

Keef, I think ya gotta be in Florida or Cali to grow orange...


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 17, 2017)

My grow area is going to get another upgrade this winter.  Right now I have a 7x8 flower and a 7x7 veg space.  They need repainted and I need to add a dedicated clone/seedling area.  and a drying area. Oh and a CO2 system, some new lights, a humidifier for winter and a de-humidifier for summer.........  It'll never end.

I need another bowl.


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

Rio Grand Valley !-- They grow a sweet lemon right over there !-- Lots of citrus in the valley !-- It's like a smaller Central Valley in California !-- Grow da hell out some citrus and stuff !


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

No Nick it never ends !-- It's  a journey not a destination !-- I consider my grow a test bed !-- I want that garage sized or bigger grow one day so I want to figure out what I'm do before I do it !-- Nick U forgot about a breeding area !-- A Hash shaking station -- Then a Rosin Press work space  -- A place to work the oil for a wide angle of products As well as a packaging area !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

My work area !-- It's a work in progress !-- When I figure out what all I need and where works best ? --I build me one !-- I would suggest a better work space than this ! 

View attachment 20170917_123819-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

This right cheer is my CO2 generator ! 

View attachment 20170917_125014-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2017)

This is too much like work.  working in the indoor grow getting everything trimmed up to spray Doctor Zyems and I hear Umbra in my head saying, don't take all that off, those are seed sites... Shoot, he's right, oh well, we veg a little longer, I had to trim so the zymes can get to every bit. Still waiting on my beneficial bugs. Bud and I got freaked out looking at the russet mites under my new, last Christmas microscope. They looked like maggots to both of us. At least thrip has eyes. These guys are so ugly and icky. are you getting my point?  Bud says, oh don't look.  well, i am tough, i looked OMG i wish i hadn't looked. I itch all over.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 17, 2017)

I sympathize with you Rose.  I have a gallon of Kilz waiting to cover the walls, floors and ceiling of my flower room.  Last year, about now actually, I got green flies in my grow. For some reason they were super interested in my afghani.  Next thing I knew I had spider mites.  My skin was crawling too.  Larva on my bud, can't have that!


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2017)

My ex wife had a pet tarantula named Stella. Stella lived in a 20 gal fish tank. I had been on the road for a couple of months and just flew from China on a 20 hour flight. As I was falling a sleep I felt the spider crawling on me. First on my leg and then on to my stomach. I was so tired I didn't even move. I felt it moving again this time toward my neck. I freaked and jumped out of bed. I looked over at Stella's cage and she was in it. It was just a dream. Stella's cage went into the living room after that.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 17, 2017)

Hey Keef.  You are always posting dinner,   here's mine tonight. 

View attachment 20170917_193933.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

Dairy and gluten free organic nachos ! --My favorite Nick !-- Hold the Jalapeños! -- I had a bad experience !
They are non -GMO Jalapeños right ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

Where Umbra he got some 'splaining to do ? -- Metallic Hydrogen and it's possible uses ? --Is that some that ionizing radiation stuff U was talking about ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2017)

Going down slowly to the Rolling Stones tonight !-- Give me Shelter and maybe Sympathy for the Devil ? Take it from there !-- Later Keef out !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 17, 2017)

Watching something called Hyena Road.  Keeping some good Hillbilly weed in a pipe and Gilbys Gin in the glass


----------



## Kraven (Sep 18, 2017)

Morning, nice selection Umbra, I just popped another BLR into flower yesterday...they sure are pretty at the finish, and the smoke is def top shelf.


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- We got showers this morning and my face don't like it !-- Nick I said I had a bad experience with Jalapeños -- It's always the face !-- When I was a young man we were drinking and U know that don't always turn out well ?-- Someone put a bowl of jalapeños on the table and bet they could eat more of them than me !-- The liqour jumped up and took that challenge !-- Who knows why ? -- So like I won and I lost !-- Two things can be true !-- I kept the peppers down for awhile !-- I was doing my peacock thing when my belly had enough !-- A piece of jalapeño got stuck in my nose when I threw up !-- Like brain fire !--What do U do except find Jesus and start promising anything just make it stop !-- and meaning it !-- At the moment !-- Anyway my face may not be that bad today but Nick had to give me flashbacks !-- I'll pass on the peppers !


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2017)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## mrcane (Sep 18, 2017)

Morning.....:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2017)

Good morning ofc. We have RAIN, first time in many months, hope it put all the fires out.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 18, 2017)

Good morning you old farts, my weather app says a possibility of rain over the next couple of days. Right now the sun is shining brightly and I don't see no clouds. Well, one can hope!
Well I moved some stuff around and reconsidered some things that I don't really need and now I think I have room to build another grow space. So I'm assuming that if I have two different grow spaces, the larger should be for flower?


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2017)

Still trying to move some !-- It's  about 86 and the dew point is about 80 !-- Liquid air like a sauna !

RE -- U gonna have to figure out what will work for U !-- Each and everyone of us got a different set of circumstances to grow in !-- It would probably be a good thing to sit down and do some thinking !-- What exactly can U do to get the most out the room U got to grow in and why U want to do !-- There's  so many questions to be answered !-- So much to figure out before U even start !-- Or U can use the Keef way ? -- That is where U just jump da "F" in and figure it out as U go !-- If it works keep doing it if it don't then find another way !-- What grow medium U gonna grow in ? -- What kind of lights U gonna use ? --What do U want to grow !-- I wanted to grow a lot of varieties  and keep the ones worked best for me !-- So I grow small plants and have a wide variety !-- I flip a 8 inch plant to bloom all da time !-- I can have 6-7 small plants of different varieties in the same bloom box !-- If I kept what they call mother plants I wouldn't have room for anything else !--I clone from clones ! -  If U had room in one area for 8 small plants and run about 60 day finishers U could move one to bloom once a week and after 2 months U start harvesting one every week !-- Before I went to an 8 part rotation I was doing a 4 part rotation and moving plants to bloom every 2 weeks and harvesting every 2 weeks !-- I suggest U just get some seed wet and figure it out on the fly !-- U gonna make mistakes !


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2017)

RE --I'm a cloner with a continuous grow !-- U could go as simple as starting seed sex the plants and grow them big as U have room for bloom them-- harvest and do it again !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2017)

The seed I bred are germing just fine so they old enough !-- Nightshade mom with that Black Berry Snow Lotus dad -- Can I call it "Black Night "?-- Somebody want to grow some ?-- White Indica -- Mazar-i-Shariff and Rose's Purple Haze all with that super dad !-- There's more I only started these !-- I got Rose's Purple Haze with That BBSL dad and some with Bud's Strawberry Rhino dad !-- I want a dam Purple Berry now where is it ?-- Probably in those seed !-- I don't got anymore seed made with Bud's Strawberry but I got plenty with that BBSL dad !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2017)

In Oakland and raining.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 18, 2017)

It is 80 and gorgeous here, not a cloud in the sky.  I scored me a good 10 inch cast iron skillet today.  10 bucks and worth any penny.


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2017)

Trimming ? -- We don't like it but it's what we do !-- One more and I'm done for now ! 

View attachment 20170918_161222-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2017)

Still hot and humid here !-- Face still messing with me !-- Never try to bust concrete with your face it don't work out  so well !--


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2017)

Made my first doggy cancer medicine. How bout this, put the pot in a saucepan, put in coconut oil, grass fed butter (lol) and the magic ingredient??? Beef bouillon, the good kind without chemicals and real beef stock from costco? OMg it smells good. 2 out of three of my dogs ate it off the spoon. Howard, said oh no thanks, i am special.  So the little chihuahua has stomach cancer. wouldn't it be cool if it helped her?


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2017)

Bacon fat extraction for dogs, cats and Keef !-- Get that grease hot and throw in the weed !-- Take it off the burner and let it cool stirring occasionally -- Strain -- Use as desired !- Smear some on a piece of bread and I'd eat it dogs for sure will !-- Mine just eat leaves any chance they get! -- Only the little bud thief likes high grade !


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2017)

my dogs have been going into the spare bedroom and eating pot leaves off the plants. Only 2 plants are getting eaten. Valentine and sour dubb. Put a baby gate up.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 18, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Made my first doggy cancer medicine. How bout this, put the pot in a saucepan, put in coconut oil, grass fed butter (lol) and the magic ingredient??? Beef bouillon, the good kind without chemicals and real beef stock from costco? OMg it smells good. 2 out of three of my dogs ate it off the spoon. Howard, said oh no thanks, i am special.  So the little chihuahua has stomach cancer. wouldn't it be cool if it helped her?



My daughter has a King Charles Spaniel that is very nervous and barks ar everything.  I told her there ought to be a hemp pill of some sort to help calm her down.  Did you ever hear of such a thing?  I'm hoping to find something she could get over the internet.  Shes in NC so its not like she can go down to a dispensary.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 18, 2017)

Harley ate 27 clones the week before I got robbed.  He did it just because he was jealous then he threw up all night. (They wuz big clones)


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2017)

I think hemp oil, cbd, is legal everywhere. My vet put Howard on cbd. I know it will help. we also got bark collars and boy is it nice to have peace in the house again. Even Howard who is a nervous wreck has quit barking. He has cbd before he gets groomed for being nervous.  I think those King Charles are just the sweetest looking dogs. 
I bet Harley threw up.. man. 
Umbra, i miss ya. Your dogs better not eat the valentine.   I am winning with the russets.


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2017)

Jet don't care !-- He do what  he want  !-- Right now he sleepy !-- He ate a whole cap of decarbed bud once !-- O.K. more than once !-- Little Bastid !-- He steal weed from me and he quick !-- Then when he scores he will fight U for in some tight place where he gonna eat U up ! -- Watch him like a hawk !-- The others are content with the occasional fan leaf !-- Jet just likes to get high ! 

View attachment 20170918_201858-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2017)

Ain't gonna be no shock collars around here especially after I had that dream !-- In the dream we had got one for some dog but the next morning when I woke up it was on me and D.D. had the button !-- What a nightmare !-- No shock collars up in here !-- No way !


----------



## mrcane (Sep 18, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc. We have RAIN, first time in many months, hope it put all the fires out.



Rose glad that you are getting some rain hopefully it is helping with all the fires..Really hope that you're dog reacts well to the meds...

Got 9 outa 10 tails on the seeds that I was soaking 
  4 ea.Pennywise  3 ea. Nurse Larry  and 3 ea. Funk # 1. So I stuck them in some dirt....
          .                                                 :48:


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 18, 2017)

I used to have a cat that was a bud thief.  Normally Harley just likes to roll in the trim and eat the occasional fan leaf.  
Thanks Rose thats what I figured and yes her dog "Bella" is a beautiful animal.  Too high strung for me.


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2017)

Cane my germ rate is only about 50% so far !-- but Dam Cuz  ---3 weeks ago these seed were still on the vine !-- I'm tickled pink with a germ rate that high !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2017)

Cane -- I haven't tried  them yet but I got Nurse Larry seed !-- With that BlackBerry Snow Lotus dad !-- I'll call it anything but "The Black Nurse " !-- I have to get some wet in a couple weeks and see how they look ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I think hemp oil, cbd, is legal everywhere. My vet put Howard on cbd. I know it will help. we also got bark collars and boy is it nice to have peace in the house again. Even Howard who is a nervous wreck has quit barking. He has cbd before he gets groomed for being nervous.  I think those King Charles are just the sweetest looking dogs.
> I bet Harley threw up.. man.
> Umbra, i miss ya. Your dogs better not eat the valentine.   I am winning with the russets.



https://bluebirdbotanicals.com/
The dogs can't reach the Valentine. I saw all 3 dogs nudging and sniffing around the plant, so I put them up and put the baby gate up. I make gummy bears with the rso I have. It is both THC and CBD and I give the dogs 1 and they are mellow.
Rose, I saw your post in your thread about the russets. Well done. Stay on them.


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2017)

the valentine are doing nicely, I will take some pix when the lights come on.


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2017)

I had trouble getting that "Screech"- is that what U called it Umbra ? -to start fermenting !-- I had  just took a cup off the pear wine that was fermenting and added it to the brown sugar -molasses mash -- I hit it with another cup this morning !-- Shoulda waited the yeast were just getting warmed up !- It's fermenting now !-- Bubble -Bubble --Toil and Trouble ! -- Not sure how this gonna taste  but it will have alcohol for sure !


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2017)

So I see Mueller is  gonna indict that Paul Manafort dude --political name's ex campaign chairman  ? -- Is that news or politics ?-- Cause I am not sure !


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 19, 2017)

Who has a King Charles? Those are awesome dogs.


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2017)

ValentineX 

View attachment 20170918_231230.jpg


View attachment 20170918_231237.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2017)

Tough night of no sleep. Many things on my mind with no clear answers.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 19, 2017)

Top of the Morning to everybody.  I hope the world and your weed is treating you right.



Hackerman said:


> Who has a King Charles? Those are awesome dogs.


That was my daughter.  She spent 12 years trying to get her husband to let her have a dog and he finally relented.

Umbra, brother, I hope you got some sleep.  Tough to work with no sleep. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 19, 2017)

Well, the King Charles was an excellent choice. They call them the "Big dog in a small dog body". LOL They are generally more mellow like larger dogs and they don't have that "jumpy, bouncy, little dog" attitude. LOL

I have trained dogs for over 10 years and I would most definitely recommend taking him/her to a short 5 week obedience training class (preferably not Petsmart or any big pet store). Check the web for private trainers near you.

A, it will be some of the most fun you'll ever have with your dog and B. it will make for a better dog for the rest of your lives.

Simple things like 'come when called' and 'wait' are amazingly useful their entire lives.

It is well worth the 5 weeks (once a week) and about $150 that you'll ever spend.

/sales pitch. LOL


I didn't see a pic?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2017)

Good morning All,

Umbra, good luck today working on no sleep.  Those Valentines look beautiful. 

Cane, it isn't our dog, it is a friends dog that I made the medicine for.  A 10-year-old chihuahua. 

Good points Hackerman.


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Made it with 5 minutes left in the morning !-- Weather is changing ! --My face is swollen and my left arm won't do what I say good !-- It's  wearing me down and I'm in a fowl mood and like Umbra I had a long night !
Hack my dogs are like me !-- U want to control them U better put them on a leash !-- They don't do tricks either !-- No Jet or Jet No ( your choice he answers to both he won't do what U want but he knows U talking to him  ) -- is a heathen dog !-- He do what he want !-- He's fast too !-- He once jumped on my lap when I was making caps and they flew up into the air !-- Little Bastid did like one those mid air spiral and snagged a cap mid air like a cat -Then ran to his defensive hole !-- There he stand his ground and fight for his buzz !-- The others 3 dogs if U tell them to do something they just look at U like U stupid and walk away !-- A harness with a leash is best !--My boy dogs are ex-cons !-- Tee shirt Jake --AKA - Joliet Jake !--served time in a cage and on the chain gang !-- Jet was thrown out a car window as the story goes they don't need to do tricks anymore !

I'll catch up later guys this too shall pass !


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2017)

Umbra be an empath !-- The big earthquake in Mexico disturbed the force !-- So I'm high ? -- Still not up to doing much !-- 105 heat index out there !-- No today I'm not doing nothing that don't have to be done !-- Mexico getting shaken apart and the hurricanes tearing up the islands and the South! -- I think it is the end of the world !-- I mean this did all start after the election !-- They own that 666 place ? -- Yep it's the end of the world !-- May as well go out high !


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2017)

Government promised help in the post Harvey rebuilding !-- Where is that help !-- They seem to have set up a nice cyclic system to give no help at all !-- Talk to Red Cross --They say talk  FEMA -- FEMA say talk to your insurance company -- Insurance companies say talk to the Red Cross !-- Yeah we strong !-- What choice do we have ? -- It's a Failure of Leadership !-- What is that word that means a leader took power in a questionable  way ? -- Usurper ? -- I think that's  the word ? --- We could use a little help America and I know Florida does too !-- Screw your budget !-- Porto Rico too they a part of America !-- A time when we need a strong leader and we got Ku Klux Ken ? -- Come on fate a little help here !


----------



## Kraven (Sep 19, 2017)

Anyone else getting a bunch of pages that are not there...seems the thread has numbered pages all the way to 142....oh well just wondering if anyone else see's this ? Rose is there any way to fix the extra pages in the thread? maybe I can delete a cookie or something so that it resets the pages correctly, or is it a tech issue with the site ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2017)

long day, long drive, Hit 4 accidents on my route home. 3+ hours. This is why Californians smoke so much weed. Drinking a beer and a bowl of sour dubb with some sprinkles of hash on top. Sprinkles are for winners, so a double on the sprinkles of hash.


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2017)

Up to my neck in PTSD -- Sprinkle me !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2017)

Good morning peeps, this pot isn't gonna smoke itself, as someone often says. 

Umbra, breakfast for champions, you are a winner. I have a doc appointment at 8 am, wth? why did I do that? So i have had green crack, can you tell? 

My nephew is coming to visit today...yay..  Ok, you guys,  lets do this.


----------



## umbra (Sep 20, 2017)

Morning OFC. Posted pix of Valentine on IG and stax. List arm deep of folks looking for solid cbd strains. Breeders from Spain have opened their seed bank to me because of this plant.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2017)

Yeah well I got pollen. LOL  I am ready for a cutting. The Amazing Doctor Zymes is really amazing. I am over the moon at how it works.


----------



## umbra (Sep 20, 2017)

the clones that I took of V are slow to root. I took 5 cuts to see how they would do. 2 damped off, the other 3 are making it, but slowly.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2017)

Good to know. I am in no hurry. V#2 is back in Veg, and V1 is trying to make balls under 18 hour light.. V3 is a good boy, just doing what he was told. He was the last to sex.. he is slow at everything.. hmm  Did you scope your clones for bugs?


----------



## umbra (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes. Used predator mites and lady bugs then sprayed them. Sherbet #1 6 1/2 weeks 

View attachment 20170919_220739.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 20, 2017)

Wrong pix 

View attachment 20170920_070202.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2017)

If U haven't noticed I'm having some issues !-- I be around when I remember how to be civilized again !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 20, 2017)

I have very limited space for growing indoors in my little home. So yesterday I moved some stuff around and made a little more room under the workbench in my shed/shop. The first one was about 2'x2'xalmost 4' tall. The one on the right is a little bigger at 2x3x almost 4' tall. Now I'll have a small space for vegging and a little larger space for flowering. This should allow for a winter rotation producing enough herb for the wife and I and then I can grow outdoors in spring and summer using the free solar power for a little bigger yield during those months. 

View attachment IMG_1566.JPG


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2017)

I stop in to check how things been going at the O.F.C. today and I see it's dead !-- Some days it just bees that way !-- I'm still in a foul mood and not fit for polite society !

RE one these would look good in that grow spot --It was my first aero cloner !-- I had trouble with the pump and threw it out !-- What I got growing in it now it some kind of mutant cherry tomato plant that won't quit !
Anyway get U one of these and an aquarium bubbler and stone and go to town !-- See how many holes it got ? ---- U don't have to use them all but when U ready to gear up for outside it root plenty clones works fine as a grower too !-- Bloom them same way !-- U can make one out of a 5 gallon bucket or square box like this !-- They sell these baskets and foam collars that hold the plant that come in 2-3-4 or 6 inch wide sizes !-- I use the 2 inch ones !
It is just full of nute water with a bubbler and the roots just float around ! 

View attachment 20170920_203755-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2017)

I had extra used nute water an extra box and the room to shoe horn it in !-- The Black box is for Tomatos those are a yellow cherry and my Roman  are almost ready to join them  ! -- The one beside it with the big basil plant  is only holding up the tomato plant for now and the newest is for peppers and herbs !-There's also celery and iceberg lettuce (the onions are outside) --- DWC under Leds!--Except the onions of course ! 

View attachment 20170920_205413.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2017)

RE my old buddy Giggy converted an old refrigerator into a grow box !-- He put in a fan and a LED !-- I guess a fellow could just put one out back if he didn't have enough indoor space ?-- One the 8 ft long freezers stood up on end might make a nice grow box ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2017)

This is what is inside my boxes !-- That is a 396 gallon per hour filtered pump (the filter is a must )-- glued to a ceramic tile -- Adaptor that comes with pump accepts that PVC manifold with micro sprayers !-- When that pump comes on it make it rain inside that box !-- The aquarium bubbler is not to dissolve O2 although it may some  into the water !-- It is to move room air through the box to provide plenty air for the roots !-- I keep the nute water level above the pump and below the top of the spray manifold ! 

View attachment 20170920_141649.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 20, 2017)

Looks like you got your system workin good Keef, I just like playin in the dirt. So that's what I do... I get a better sense of what's what in the dirt... tonight I'm makin some coconut oil canna caps. I decarbed my bud and now it's slow cookin in the oil. This is my third batch of caps and each time I have increased the weed while decreasing the oil. I think this batch should be about right. The last batch I get a nice relaxed buzz with 5 caps. I'd like to get that buzz with 1 or 2 caps so I'll check it out before bedtime.


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2017)

I just pack my caps with decarb and chase them  with a spoon of coconut oil or food  --Let my belly figure it out ! -- I made plenty that coconut oil !-- Wanna make it stronger ? -- Keef knows these things !-- I do it fast cause the time don't matter !-- I make that oil in the microwave in bout 2 minutes !-- I perfered the stove top though !-- Do your extraction into the oil slow or fast don't matter !-- When U got it filtered ? -- Add more weed to the oil and do it again !-- Squeeze the coconut oil out the left over weed with a lemon juicer !--The squeeze kind !-- Make that oil most potent !-- Not like Umbra's RSO but a good working buzz !-- Umbra make that stuff that melt U !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Looks like you got your system workin good Keef, I just like playin in the dirt. So that's what I do... I get a better sense of what's what in the dirt... tonight I'm makin some coconut oil canna caps. I decarbed my bud and now it's slow cookin in the oil. This is my third batch of caps and each time I have increased the weed while decreasing the oil. I think this batch should be about right. The last batch I get a nice relaxed buzz with 5 caps. I'd like to get that buzz with 1 or 2 caps so I'll check it out before bedtime.



How are you making them caps?  If you took five of mine I gurantee you wouldn't be able to function.  You would be comatose.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2017)

Can't sleep again.  Boys and girls this is a drag


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 21, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Can't sleep again.  Boys and girls this is a drag



Maybe another couple a them caps! I just started with a recipe I found that sounded kinda right. I found it weak and have been slowing increasing its potency. At some point I'll get there. Hopefully this batch will be the one... I'm kind of a lightweight anyway....

Hope ya get to sleep there St. Nick


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Up at 4:30 CT !-- Oh-dark -thirty !-- What cha gonna do ? -- Coffee and caps !-- It's  what I do in da morning !-- I bet I could take 5 of those caps Nick !-- That's  my dose !-- They'll twist U up tight !-- I usually run outta trim for caps before I trim again but I'll decarb and  eat prime bud in a minute !-- I love my smoke but without the caps I'd be useless !-- Light'm up and let's do this day !


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Bud porn !-- Looking for a BOTM ! 

View attachment 20170921_061223-1.jpg


View attachment 20170921_061416-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

RE say he got a cramped grow space !-- He got plenty room to do this !-- Might be next month's entry for BOTM ! -- Coming up on the end  of the year !-- BOTM would be nice but BOTY would  be even better ! 

View attachment 20170921_061006.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

When Umbra see them bud pics -- He gonna say --Running a little hot there Keef ?-- Yes I am it's the Tiger Bloom !-- Right on the edge of too much nutes !-- See them brown leaf tips ? -- That's  how U know !-- I think it is the Nitrogen !-- I won't fix it !-- They fine !


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Did U the the pics of what used to be Puerto Rico?  -- They got messed up bad !-- Mexico had an earthquake both places still looking for survivors and recovering the dead !-- Looks like Robert Mueller got what he needs to start indict people! -- Maybe he can get rid of the whole dirty bunch so we can repair the damage and move on toward ending national prohibition ? --


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2017)

That golden ticket x BoC looks dank, nice work


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Morning Umbra !-- I just grow them !-- U bred a fine one in the GT-X-BOC !-- I've grown it bigger !-- How it comes out with some kind of Sweet Berry I don't know ? --I think some aging gonna push it over the top and bring out something tasty !-- I gotta check but I think my boy Waldo got to her a little !-- Might have left me a couple seed !

One of those bud pics on the previous page is the Snow Desiel !-- She don't play !-- Bred her to Black Berry Snow Lotus and I got seed on the vine !-- Call it "Black Snow" !-- Gonna be a mind raper !-- Then I got "Black Night "-- That would be a Nightshade mom with that same BBSL dad !-- Mazar-i-Shariff mom with that BBSL too !-- I'm play at breeding !-- Only one I gotta please is myself !-- If others like it fine !- If not fine !


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2017)

I mentioned the valentine project over at stax and folks wanting seeds has been overwhelming. A breeder from Spain was so excited about the project, he opened his seed stock to me and told me to pick anything I want. I am truly humbled by sheer number of people in need.


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Time for some quite time in a jar ! 

View attachment 20170921_081246-1.jpg


View attachment 20170921_080910.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Went thru a dam hurricane without power for 5 days so the harvest this week wasn't so big !-- Should have been about 2 quarts or maybe 5 pints !-These are pint jars !--- I also got a partial half pint of a couple scrawny other things !-- It'll take a couple more weeks to get the rotation back up and running !--Dam hurricane! 

View attachment 20170921_081356.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Pick me some out too Umbra !-- I'm seed greedy !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2017)

good morning,

Umbra, that is very cool. I think this is awesome, the seed thing. 
Keef, looking good up there.

My nephew is here and what a treat to see him.  He takes after me, he smokes pot like  his aunt. but dresses way better.


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2017)

well that king louie looks pretty dank


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2017)

here is a list I was sent:


Snake Venom X GDP runt male = Purple poison
(Snake Venom by Moxie Seeds is Viper City OG x Gorilla Glue # 4 - Viper City OG is Grape Kush X Lemon OG - there is also a Viper City OG XIII which is Viper City OG X Lemon OG - think its the second one)
(GG#4 x Larry Lemon Cookies) X GDP runt male 
Sour Bubble # 3 X GDP runt male = Purple sour bubble
GDP X GDP runt male = GDP F2
Buckeye Purple X GDP runt male = Back Country Purple
Berenger (BEP) X GDP runt male
Berenger (GG) X GDP runt male
Krazy Glue X GDP runt male = Krazy Daddy

Flaming Cookies X Flaming Cookies = Flaming Cookies F2s 
Alien Cookies # 5 X Flaming Cookies = Meltaway Cookies (int.)
Flaming Cookies X Alien Cookies # 5 = Baked Alien Cookies (ext.)
(GG#4 x Larry Lemon Cookies) X Flaming Cookies = Baked Lemon Cookies
Purple poison X Flaming Cookies = Purple Poison cookies
Krazy Glue X Flaming Cookies = Sticky Buns
GG#4 X Flaming Cookies = Cookie Dough 

GG#4 X GG#4 BX1 = GG#4 BX2
GG#4 BX1 (GG#4 X Sour Bubble) X GG#4 BX1 = GG#4 BX1 f2
(GG#4 x Larry Lemon Cookies) X GG#4 BX1 = Yellow Snow
Krazy Glue (GG#4 X White OG v.2) X GG#4 BX1 = Hot Glue
Snake Venom X GG#4 BX1 = Spitting Cobra

GG#4 X Mendobreath F2s (Uprising)
GG#4BX1 X (GG#4 X Mendobreath) (Uprising) = Frostbite
Snake Venom X (GG#4 X Mendobreath) (Uprising) = Snakebreath
Alien Breath (Hilltop Genes) X (GG#4 X Mendobreath) (Uprising) 3 phenos = Deep Breath

(grown exterior)
GG#4 X GDP runt male = Marauder
GG#4 BX1 (Tonygreen) X GDP runt male ?
(Sour Bubble 3 X GDP) X GDP runt male = Purple Sour Bubble
Snake Venom X GDP runt male = Purple poison

Blue Magoo BX2 X Zambezi # 3 X Blue Magoo BX2 X Zambezi # 2 = F2s
Sour Banana Sherbet # 1 X Blue Magoo BX2 X Zambezi # 2
Sour Banana Sherbet # 2 (short) X Blue Magoo BX2 X Zambezi # 2 = Blue Sour Sherbet
Blood Orange # 1 X Blue Magoo BX2 X Zambezi # 2 =Blue Blood
(GG#4 x Larry Lemon Cookies) X Blue Magoo BX2 X Zambezi # 2 =Blue Goo



GG#4 BX1 # 6 X GG#4MB male = Frostbite
(Sour Bubble # 3 X GDP runt male) X GG#4MB male = Purple Bubble Breath
Snake Venom X GG#4MB male = Snake Breath
Flaming Cookies f2 X GG#4MB male = Sticky Cookies 
GG#4MB # 5 X GG#4MB male = F2s
GG#4MB # 5 X GG#4MB male
(GG#4 x Larry Lemon Cookies) X GG#4MB male = Double Sticky

Snake Venom x GG#4 BX1 # 5 = Spitting Cobra
(GG#4 x Larry Lemon Cookies) x GG#4 BX1 # 5 =Yellow Snow
GG#4 BX1 # 6 x GG#4 BX1 # 5 =F2s
Sour Banana Sherbet # 1 x GG#4 BX1 # 5 = Sour and Sticky
Blue Magoo BX2 x Zambezi x GG#4 BX1 # 5 = Blue Glue
2 - GG#4 x GG#4 BX1 # 5 = GG#4BX2
Blood Orange # 1 x GG#4BX1 # 5 = Orange Syrup
Unidentified


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey Rose !-- Enjoy the visit !

Umbra they both dank !-- That BOC gonna do some magic with some time in a jar !-- This is not my Cafe Mocha pheno !-- This gonna do something else !-- It has hints of something  that I like !-- Just can't put my finger on it !-- It might be a trick pony ? -- Trying to figure out what it is so U take another toke !-- U hit it a 3rd time and realize U shoulda stopped at 2 !


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Umbra -- I don't know these things !-- The indica heavy  hybrids work well for me but I wouldn't know what was what from the names  ! -- Something with pretty colors -- I don't got grape or cherry another lemon might be nice ? --I got those 2 baby Squish-x- Oregon Lemon but that's  the last of the lemon seed !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Orange Syrup ? -- Probably one those stretchy a** sativas ? -- Dam that would have been nice !-- All sorts of tasty sounding stuff up there !


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2017)

I'll find something in the list, lol. I did just pop some of BBP's purple peyote x deep chunk, very indica


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Well those do seem to work well for me and tend to be fast finishers !-- I like them 60 day finishers !- - I give U a test grow on them !
I'm happy with my grow system but it got 2 design flaws need fixing for production !-- The 2 inch cups are great to clone in but I have to add a step to my veg process !-- I gotta put the whole 2 inch basket and foam collar with plant into a 3 or 4 inch basket and fill it with clay ball or some other non reactive weight !-- Then I can move to bigger plants !-- The other design flaw is that if a sprayer is turned just right and hits where the lid and box meet it can leak !-- A gasket is the fix !-- Just to lazy to do it yet !---Plus my humidity can get down in the mid 40 % so a little expose water doesn't hurt !-- That's  getting kinda low !-- - Not time yet to stand on it !-- I be ready !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2017)

It appears they are pretty fond of the GG#4


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

What is a runt male they seem to like him too ? -- 
Got my lineup for the week set up !-- 2 Widows -- a Strawberry growing beside it's momma -- (Umbra's  Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel ) -- Momma come across nice in the jar !-- There can be only one !-- Baby girl got her work cut out for her !-- Momma ain't no light weight !-- A Master Kush I'm moving back into the mix !-- and a GT -x -BOC !-- Is that 6 ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

There's some fine stuff up there I'm sure but Umbra about that Chisel ? -- I know U out there breeding for limb breaking potency !-- What did U breed it too and where my seed ?-- I know U got other danky-dank out there too I ain't picky !---- I know what U do !-- -- I've grown your stuff !---- I don't know them people or thier strains !


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 21, 2017)

Girls, if you don't want to get grossed out by man-talk, skip this post. Old men... feel free to keep reading. LOL

Well, tomorrow I go in for my colonoscopy. Any of you old farts that have gone through this..... you know exactly what I'll be doing today. My list of things to do today.....
****, ****, crap, **** more, ****, fart, ****, ****..... wipe. Repeat.

The Miralax is 16 doses in the bottle. I am supposed to drink the entire bottle in 3 hours. ***!!!

All I can have for 2 days is Gatorade and laxative. My farts are starting to smell like lemon-lime.

I hate getting old. LOL


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 21, 2017)

Hackman, I feel your pain! I've twice done that and will probably have another in a few years or so. Seems they always find a couple of polyps to snip so they invite me back every 5 years or so.


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

I worked surgery for 20 years !-- They used to use something called golytely -- Wasn't nothing lyte about what it do to U !-- It is no fun to be down there where that scope go either !-- We have to pump air up in there to expand everything to get a good look !-- That air ? -- It comes back out !-- U would rather be on the table asleep that to get gassed like that !-- Then the doctor look over and say U want to go to lunch now ?-- 
Make me wanna puke !


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Some times people stick various objects up in there and can't get them out and so we had to take them to surgery !-- We were having a particularly hard time getting a grip on a "Foreign Object" -- The DOC got frustrated and said --Go get that tech with the little hands !-- She came in crying because she knew what we wanted her to do !-- She was able to remove it crying the whole time !-- Poor thing !


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 21, 2017)

Actually, I am having a colonoscopy AND an endoscopy at the same time. I just hope they wipe down the scope in between.


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Hack you'll be asleep U won't know !-- Might want the endoscopy first ? -- That medicine doesn't really put U asleep either !-- They probably use that stuff called Versed -- Might be the best drug ever but you'll never know cause U ain't gonna remember sheet !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Some don't even remember coming to the OR !--


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 21, 2017)

10 -15 years ago when I last had it they used a cocktail of Versed and Demerol. Now they use something called Propofol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 21, 2017)

Been over 2 weeks since I put these harlequin plants onto 12/12 lighting. Still no sign of sex that I can see. Guess there's nothing to do but wait.... 

View attachment IMG_1576.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Yep I know it well !-- Milk !-- That's  what it looks like !-- Non narcotic !-- Knock U right out !-- We used to use the fast acting barbiturates instead !-- 
Picked OR tech off a list I could be trained in when I went back into the army in 1980 !--I had built a new type concrete screed for a company in Illinois and set the shop up to mass produce it !-- I received an engineering bonus and a pink slip on the same day !-- Worked myself right out of a job !-- They had my machine they didn't need me !- I swore I would never build for anyone but myself in the future and reelected in the army !--- I had to go back through basic training again since I had been out 5 years !-- I had been a military policeman during the race riots of the early 70's so it was an exercise in restraint not to snatched a knot in a Drill Sgt a** !-- Then they let me go learn that O.R.Scrub tech had nothing to do with cleaning !-- Air conditioning after a 110 degree welding booth was heaven !-- There was all these cuties running around !-- It was a good thing !-- Sometime some them cuties give U all sorts of drugs too !-- Nurse used to take me shopping in her bosses samples closet !-- I knows about medicines like that !


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

RE just a guess so tell me if I'm right ? -- One on the left is a male the one on the right is a girl !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2017)

Hack,  prep with generous amounts of this: 

View attachment 20170921_161354.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't have a lot of experience breeding or dealing with males but most of my males were always stretchy and lanky. Those look very nice and full. If I were a gambling man, I would bet both female.


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Me either Hack !-- but I need a bunch of quality seed so I'm doing best I can !-- Lots of breeding techniques !-- Umbra put 3 males and 3 females from 3 different chocolate varieties in a box and let them get busy !-- Lots of variety and I got a nice Cafe Mocha and another I'm not sure what it's gonna do but it's something nice !-- These are my boys Waldo the Black Berry Snow Lotus on the left and Herrman the Wonder Berry on the right !-- I can only have one boy in bloom at a time so I know who dad is !-- Anyway I moved Waldo to bloom until he was just about to open flowers then I pulled him back into veg !-- He keep blooming awhile and I brought my girls over and slapped them around with him !-- If I had any sense I would have gone back and misted the girls with water to kill any excess pollen !-- B.B. King boy that I dusted some lower limbs on time went buck wild and I got too many seed everywhere !-- 

View attachment 20170921_153353-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2017)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Nick U high again ?
Looks like we got a shower moving in !-- That would be nice !-- I was gonna mow !-- Dam shame !


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Hack between farts and painting the walls brown look up Dr. David Suzuki and the story of how U.B.C. Chemo was made !-- We all grow weed but got our own angle !-- I already put a year into replicating the work that produced UBC !-- Most of the info and stuff was a lie and I had to work through each one !
I need me a coffee can full of high grade feminized seed !-- Can't afford to buy them so I have to learn to make them !


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Nick think I'm buck wild about starting seed ? -- Just wait until I'm starting a thousand feminized seed  every 2 weeks in the hopes of just that one plant !-- Then U know I'm going buck wild ?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2017)

Yeah man, I'm ripped.  I'm also making my version of Red Beans and Rice.  Mexican style.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2017)

F I didn't have so many Irons in the fire I would start about a dozen myself.  I need a seedling light but first I need to fix my dog


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

I trust those beans and rice are gonna be vegetarian Nick !-- People most place don't understand the in the south even vegetable dishes aren't vegetarian !--- U cook some nbeans better be some hog off in them somewhere !-- What would collard greens be without fatback ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

When it comes to a colonoscopy ? -- I'm a big boy !-- I said NO !-- -

 Put the black snake down we don't want to hurt each other do we ?

I'm on the cannacaps pill now I don't need it !-- Talk all U want but I ain't doing it !


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

We used to put these PEG feeding tubes in and the doc feed the scope down the esoagus into the stomach then shine a light at me and I stab a hole then stick a hemostat down thru the incision to the stomach and he feed me a line that he had and I pull the string out and the tube down the throat and out my end !-- Then U could put the food directly into the stomach !-- I talk a lot of trash about guns but I perfer sharp steel !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 21, 2017)

Keef said:


> RE just a guess so tell me if I'm right ? -- One on the left is a male the one on the right is a girl !



I'll let you know whenever I can tell the difference. Neither one is showing me anything yet...


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2017)

Keef said:


> I trust those beans and rice are gonna be vegetarian Nick !-- People most place don't understand the in the south even vegetable dishes aren't vegetarian !--- U cook some nbeans better be some hog off in them somewhere !-- What would collard greens be without fatback ?



Yeah they are but I'm having left over fried chicken too!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

I had a couple propane bottles that were rusting up and I'm trying to clean the place up some !--- I saw my neighbors who camp a lot when the princess had me take her on her daily scooter ride and stopped to ask if he could use them !-- They have a family from Rockport that lost everything staying with them !-- I know that look in they eyes from post Katrina !-- I told them I made some home made wine and would they like a couple bottles ? -- I hooked them up !-- One them big bottles of coconut and 2 bottles of blueberry !-- Right about now -- One will be asking the other --Does this wine seem a little stronger than regular wine ? -- It might be folks !--It just might be ?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2017)

Keef, I'm sure your wine will be just what the Dr ordered2.  Here's my beans and rice 
See? All vegetarian 

View attachment 20170921_185945.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Make me want some beans and rice! -- Back in the swamp there was a long tradition that Monday was wash day so they would put on a pot of beans and let them cook all day while they did laundry !-- Those beans might be good Nick but D.D. make some cajun beans and rice make U have a religious experience !--
I grew up cooking southern !-- We ate lots of fried stuff - potatoes and bread !-- D.D. cook Cajun! -- I was telling her about the peeps next door and she said I should cook them a big gumbo !-- I can follow a recipe !-- I guess I go ask tommorrow  if they want CKN and Sausage or Seafood gumbo ! -- I would feel more comfortable making CKN fried steak mashed potatoes and gravy !-- I'm am the king of gravy !--U may have heard of me ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Speaking of gravy ? --Don't !--Here comes Hack !- I bet he making gravy too !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2017)

I have an 80 ton commercial license and back in the 80's ( while I was in the service) I used to part time on a big commercial shrimp trawler.  That boat had a Greek skipper who taught me a lot of cooking.  I can make shrimp more ways then Bubba.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2017)

RedBeans and Rice is a staple side dish in my kitchen when there's people around.  After all, the meal comes to life when you add the goodies to the mix.  Like chikin, spare ribs, burritos, you know


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

No shrimp tonight Nick !-- This my world famous Romen Noodles !-- This is CKN with a little my chopped CKN Jerky --Green onions  and an egg ! 

View attachment 20170921_184345.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2017)

Man, getcha some of that instant rice.  3 minutes in the microwave.  Ramen noodles gonna kill ya with all the sodium!  That would be awesome with some wild rice instead of the ramen


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't have it often Nick !-- I picked it up in Korea and once in awhile I just gotta !-- I know how much sodium it has !-- All things in moderation !-- 
I went out a couple times with a friend in a pleasure boat pulling for Skrimps in the Bayou !-- I don't still have a pair of white shrimp boots but D.D. do !-- Not that I would do such a thing but a guess a fellow on a scooter could ease up over by the Bay where them lights shine are maybe catch a Skrimps dinner pretty quick ? -- If the reds or Specks are running he could catch supper in 5 minutes instead of 10 !-- Just catching bait here nothing to see !-- One day I'm get me one those fishing license thangs !


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Last time I ran afoul of the game warden he said --Do U know who I am ?-- It was pretty obvious to me that he was a law dog !-- So I said do U know who I am ? -- When he looked at me I could tell he didn't !-- So I split !-- U can outrun a fat game warden cause I did it !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2017)

You making me spit beans all over the keyboard!


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

I hit the woodline and circled around and went to ground like we do so I could keep an eye on him !-- He just stood there looking stupid awhile then got in his car and left !-- I stayed away from there awhile just in case !


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey just so U know it is against the law to fish with an electric fence device !-- U ain't gonna find that rule in any game warden book but trust me on this one !-- Pretty easy too just scoop up the ones U want the rest be fine !


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2017)

Finally caught up. I've had 4 colonoscopies. Starting at 40 every 5 years, prostate also. I worked for a scope manufacturer, we were developing it from a diagnostic tool to a therapy device. If you know how they work, there are cables to direct the scope. When the Doc is doing a colonoscopy he is heading to the cecum. There are a bunch of turns to get there. I talked a Doc thru removing a scope on the phone. A cable snapped and the scope was stuck in the patient and the Doc was panicking. I was driving at 80 mph up 95 with the VP of the company next to me, asking me if every body from NJ drove this slow?


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2017)

Next on the list...shrimp. I took sweet pea( transgender midget elvis rabbi) to dinner back in NJ. She had the seafood platter. The shrimp was a tiger prawn, it was 1/2 lb. I was so amazed I looked them up on google. They are invasive and from Thailand. Shrimpers in NO say they have invaded the coastal waters. The best way to deal with them... eat them. Shrimpers love them, they get $3-$4 a piece.


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Half pound shrimp ? -- I'm down !-- Round up some I'll get the pot ready !-- I never seen no shrimp that big in da Bayou !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

There's stuff and thangs out there in the swamp U don't want to mess with but mostly things like that leave U alone if U leave them alone !-- If not whip out the street sweeper and kill everything close by ! --Make me laugh thinking about Kraven and the Bigfoot !-- He ain't even talking about that sheet !-- Skunk ape --Big foot -- Roo-ga-roo -- Honestly Island Monster !-- If it'll bleed I can kill it ! --


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Look I know ya'll thinking about that alligator !-- It wasn't a fair fight O.K. !-- I made the mistake of leaving my speed loader in my tackle box with my keys -- down there where that gator be !-- O.K. so I lost a gun fight with an alligator that didn't even have a gun !-- They so fast !-- He come up out that water John Wayne woulda been proud !-- I was fanning the revolver as I tried to get da F away from that Thang! -- There I am sitting on top a hot a** car in the heat of summer while an alligator stands guard over my keys and speed loader which was all da bullets I had left !-- Shot everything in the swamp but that gator getting my a** up on that car !-- He just stood over my stuff laughing at me !


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Saw on the local news they busted some lady around here with 30 grams of that dreaded THC Wax !-- So they get her for possession -- possession with intent to distribute (they always add that on) -- manufacturing a controlled substance and the list goes on !---Ya'll got dispensaries ! -We got jail !--  This is the world I live in !


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2017)

here you go 

View attachment tiger prawn.png


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2017)

Say where U say a fellow could catch such creatures ? -- What kind of pole U need or Nevermind they shrimp I know what they do when !-- Shrimpers push during the night when the shrimp are in the water column with butterfly nets and pull for them during the day when they in the mud !-- Them wings boards pull the net open and that  tickler chain on the bottom make them shrimp get up out the mud and the net got them ! ---O.k. I'm refreshed where my shrimp boots ? -- No no no U almost tricked me !-Shrimping is hard work !--  I'll just advise !-- I needs me some them shrimp !


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2017)

new meaning to a shrimp taco


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2017)

more like a gooey duck clam


----------



## mrcane (Sep 22, 2017)

Morning OFC....Got 7 outa 10 little ones that popped out of the soil...4 ea. Pennywise 3ea Nurse Larry..the three Funk #1 not showing....headed for a morning of Tai Chi....:48:....


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Smoke won't weed itself get your road kill a** outta bed and let's do this day !


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2017)

Cane I ended up with 3 maybe 4 plants out those seed I started !-- Mine were way young and I'm surprised any germed !- I'm happy with what I got !-- I know they'll germ so I sit on them awhile till they age some !
I think I'll skip the trainer today !-- Then again I skip the trainer every day !


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2017)

I saw Tom Brady go a new book and in it he say the way to prevent sunburn is by drinking lots of water !-- That boy been hit in the head too many times !-- I know about these things !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2017)

U know I'm down here on the edge of the southern disaster zone so I get to see things people not from around here would never know about !-- Colorado sending a fleet of used city truck !-- Another city in North Texas sent a Firetruck to Rockport and told then keep it long as they needed it !-- There's talk of some cop cars coming !-- They patrolling in cars look like they lost the destruction derby !-- U never think of cop cars and fietrucks getting trashed but everything got trashed !-- I know Florida got tore up too !-- I got the blues today !-- D.D. back off in that drying toxic mud in East Texas with her sister !-- She said it already started and they calling it the Harvey Hack !-- Breathing that toxic dust will hurt U !-- Hope she wears a mask !-- My heart goes out to Puerto Rico -- I know that feeling !-- The morning after Katrina when we ventured out to see the damage --I could tell there would be no help for awhile !-- Even if they wanted to U couldn't get here from there !-- Couldn't even tell where the street was !--Just trees and power lines down far as U could see !-- They got tore down in Puerto Rico and ain't no help coming for awhile !-- 
That sucks when U see the shape U in and know ain't nobody gonna come save U !


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2017)

Got an e-mail from Kraven !-- I figure he got me blocked so no need to respond !-- Sorry Cuz !-- I wish U well !-- Never had a problem with U !-- I don't care what people think I have to be the best Keef I can be !-- If U can't be true to yourself U can't be true to anything !-- Some people just come to really dislike me !-- I can't be changing cause of that !-- I'm content with who I am and if that offends others sorry about that !-- Can't please all the people all the time !-- I saw Yard Dog looking around the place earlier !-- I guess he mad too ?---Dam that bunch over there stay mad at me for one thing or another !-- 
I don't really blame them I said the dude was a crook and Mueller is closing in on him and his !-- Yep !-- All my fault for not ignoring it !-- I was having a bad day but I feel better now !-- Thanks for listening !


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2017)

I could go ghost in over there see if I'm getting blamed for the hurricanes that wrecked the south ? -- Probably blame me ?-- I do tornados not hurricanes give me a break ! -- I just am not motivated to even find out !-- Trimming my life away here !-- Back to it !

Edit : -- I forgot something I heard from Bud !-- He making his big move in about a week !-- Said he be back with a vengeance when he gets settled in !


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 22, 2017)

Alllllllll Clearrrrrrrrrr, Alllllllll Clearrrrrrrrrrrr

Wow, am I glad that's over. He didn't find anything bad so I guess it was worth it but...... if I never do that again, it will be too soon. LOL


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2017)

Good deal Hack !-- Until next time then !-- Hell of a thing to have to look forward to ? -- I didn't want to say anything before your procedure! -- What scares me about them is what happened about mad cow disease !
First time it was transmitted by surgical instruments they came to the people like me who did the sterilizing !-- 280 degrees at 30 lbs o f pressure for a half hour kills everything ! -- Yet no doubt it had been transmitted by the instruments !-- That was when I learned sterile is not sterile !-- We'll it is and it ain't !-- Mad Cow turned out not to be caused by a living organism but by a strand of protein !-- What else is out there we don't know about ? -- The scope was sterile if it was processed properly but mad cow scared me !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2017)

Scared the American Rose Society too Keef, they stopped recommending blood and bone meal.

Hackerman, good for you.


----------



## umbra (Sep 22, 2017)

Keef said:


> Good deal Hack !-- Until next time then !-- Hell of a thing to have to look forward to ? -- I didn't want to say anything before your procedure! -- What scares me about them is what happened about mad cow disease !
> First time it was transmitted by surgical instruments they came to the people like me who did the sterilizing !-- 280 degrees at 30 lbs o f pressure for a half hour kills everything ! -- Yet no doubt it had been transmitted by the instruments !-- That was when I learned sterile is not sterile !-- We'll it is and it ain't !-- Mad Cow turned out not to be caused by a living organism but by a strand of protein !-- What else is out there we don't know about ? -- The scope was sterile if it was processed properly but mad cow scared me !



The problem is that they use high level disinfectant and not sterilization. With a colonoscope the bile burden must be physically removed by hand. Sterilization can not occur until the scope is clean and there are little crevices where stuff hides inside. Been there, done it, taught it to others.


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2017)

Rose mad cow scared lots of people !-- Blew my mind because sterile means sterile !-- Ain't nothing alive to cause any kind of infection but the disease was transmitted anyway ! -- Back when they made me go to therapy Dr. Mind Bender ask about the dangers of my job !-- I told him -How about U gonna operate on a patient who may or may not have AIDS and U have no right to know that info !-- One needle stick !-- One blood splash and U got what they got !-- DO U FEEL LUCKY PUNK ?-- U can't lose but once !-- Red Cross won't touch my blood !-- They ask me to stay away right before I hit the gallon mark !-- I got some kind of super resistance to Hepatitis and it shows up positive but apparently I have surface and core antigens which set off thier test !-- So they banned me !


----------



## umbra (Sep 22, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> Alllllllll Clearrrrrrrrrr, Alllllllll Clearrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Wow, am I glad that's over. He didn't find anything bad so I guess it was worth it but...... if I never do that again, it will be too soon. LOL



Sounds like you're ready for a prostate exam. And no, they don't knock you out for that one. You'll know when the doc puts a rubber finger cot on how it works.
My last exam, I got into a discussion with the Urologist about how they can retrieve sperm from a brain dead man by using electric current to stimulate the prostate. This is done in cases where the wife wants to be artificially inseminated before the husband dies. The Doc asked where I had heard about this procedure, and I told him my gf. He just started laughing and shaking his head.


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2017)

What up Umbra ? -- Trans Urethral Resection of the Prostrate ? -- I don't even want to talk about it !-- I know the procedure very well !

Edit !- TURP got nothing to do with harvesting sperm !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 22, 2017)

The doc kind of told me that, told me gf was going to do some f'd up things to me and to watch out, lol.


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2017)

Umbra I been grooving on this King Louie and BOC #2 all day and thanks Cuz !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2017)

I ain't afraid of much but women crazy that way make a shiver run down my back !-- Crazy women's  terrifies me !


----------



## umbra (Sep 22, 2017)

lol she was the sane one


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2017)

U a freak Cuz !-- It is just the nature of the beast U can't help it but U got some civilization even when U tripping about something !-- Not me !--When I get crazy I get the cave man attitude !-- U don't understand it ? Then kill it !
Point and shoot !--Don't think !


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2017)

Would something like this be acceptable as a BOTM entry ? -- The White -x-Nepal Indica 

View attachment 20170815_133900-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2017)

a little less light


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm lucky I got dam camera on my phone !-- U bred the dam thing Umbra !-- Any light just reflects off the trichs and whites everything out  !-- I was just looking thru some pics that is from a couple months ago and I done smoked that sheet !-- I got something else in the pipe though if Rose ever tells me when they open to next month's BOTM !-- Maybe I find something with less trichs and don't reflect so bad ! -- Nope ! I  don't got nothing like that !-- Wait maybe that thing I was gonna enter last month and missed the deadline !-- I don't know I kinda like this one ? 

View attachment 20170922_091629-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

Black Night and Black Snow be coming soon and I got a baby from that mutant Mazar and 2 from that White Indica up there and a mess of seed fathered by that Black Berry Snow Lotus that post to make everything better ? -- That WI didn't need no help !---but -- Ya'll in all sorts of trouble !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

Umbra a Black Snow -( Snow Desiel mom with a Black Berry Snow Lotus  dad) --boy seed is on the vine still
but I be looking for him !-- He'll be around awhile and I name my boys and I'll probably have him and Lemmy around awhile !--So what U want me to call him !-- Them Black Snow seed filling out nicely! --  Waldo and Herrman on the way out !--


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2017)

Good morning!

55 degrees here this morning.  Here is a look in the seed project veg room.

Loved having my nephew here.  What a treat.  

I hope all of you are good this morning. 

View attachment DSCF4938.jpg


View attachment DSCF4939.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- It must be morning it's so bright !-- Still laid up with a stiff neck !-- Probably took too many caps yesterday ? -- Might do it again !- 

Work it Rose ! --- I used the last of Waldo's pollen on the Snow Desiel and watching the seed pods fill out !-- It is exciting waiting for new I've to form as seed !-- 

Ugh !-- Where my pipe ? --


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

Time to break out the winter clothes !-- Chilly 84 degrees this morning !-- Might not even break 100 !


----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2017)

56 here. put on socks.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2017)

I have sweats on... such an attractive attire, but man it feels so good.  I just scoped my plants and all i see is dead russet mites, non alive...WINNING!

Good morning Umbra.


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

It's good to know that fall is on it's  way !-- Since my head injury my feet feel cold easy !-- I know it's  just in my mind but I wear socks most the time !-- Unless I'm at the beach !-- I usually have them on at home !-- Rose U want to wear sweats around the house it is your call and if some one don't like it just give them the one finger salute and continue with the day !-- I wore scrubs for 20 years and kinda got use to it !-- I still wear them a lot around the house !-- If it gets chilly I got me some dam sweats too !


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

Rose when is BOTM open for Sept entries and when is the last day for entry !- I got something need a little more time !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2017)

Well, depending on the level of my stoneness, it should be entries before the 5th of the month and we vote for a few days.. How bout I do a special announcement for you?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 23, 2017)

Good morning ofc, Rose, Keef, umbra... 55 degrees here and I got my sox on too. I got peripheral neuropathy and if I don't have somethin on my feet, they feel like frozen meatballs. Actually I'm not sure what frozen meatballs feel like but they get this frozen numbness goin on and it's not a comforting thing but better with sox on. Yep, the seasons are changing, yesterday was the first day of fall.... you outdoor farmers will soon be choppin and trimmin.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi 2RE, neuorpathy just can't be any fun. i am sorry you have that. Yes, it is cold out there. Harvesting outdoors is hard work and it is going to be cold this year. I have a fire pit on the patio, i am thinking of lighting this morning.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 23, 2017)

93F and sunny here today.

Definitely a motorcycle day. Have not been out for a ride in weeks.


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

Rose I just never participated in BOTM so I don't know sheet about it except I voted last couple times !-- U know I'm like a walking wobble head !-- U got to tell me stuff !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

Just want to state for the record that being old and crippled up sucks !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2017)

I am making three spaghetti pies, two for the freezer and one for a friend. I am having more company tomorrow. I be cooking up a storm for later.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey gang, I am getting ready to buy a new mixer. It's called an Ankarsrum. I make a lot of bread and I keep burning out Kitchenaids. This is supposed to be the cat's meow for bread dough. Anyone ever own one of these?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I am making three spaghetti pies, two for the freezer and one for a friend. I am having more company tomorrow. I be cooking up a storm for later.




G'day everyone, hope it is a great day.  I need to look that one up on the internet Rose.  One thing thats missing on MP is a stoners kitchen.  A place where all you great cooks could write down recipes for good dishes.  I don't mean "cooking with cannabis" I just mean good simple dishes.  How 'bout them apples?


----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2017)

I have never heard of spaghetti pie, looks a bit like kugel.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds like a great idea St Nick. Why don't you go start that thread in the Coffee table section. I ended up making 4  pies, Shall I share the recipe there?  I will. Just say what you said in your post up there, please. Thank you.

Hackerman, i can't believe you burn up Kitchen Aids. I don't know about that new brand you're talking about. Did you look at all the reviews? I like reviews.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2017)

i hope i didn't put too much cayenne in it.. just a smidge right?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2017)

They look better when they are cooked. I will try to take a pic.

View attachment DSCF4945.jpg


View attachment DSCF4946.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

I never heard of spaghetti pie either !-- Yo Nick --Kick it off I'm in !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

I been  wanting to start making some bread again too !-- 'Cept I want another GOOD bread machine !


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

Rose anyway U can go back and organize the recipes --into entrees --desserts and stuff or set it up that way !-- Cool idea Nick !-- We gonna make an O.F.C. cook book ? -- MP cookbook ? -- Stoners cookbook !-- Cook book need a name Nick ! --


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2017)

Ok Rose,  its there.  Youse hippies gonna force me otta my shell yet


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2017)

When my last wife and I separated she took the kitchen-aid.  I hated to see her go but I really miss that mixer.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2017)

Now that is funny st nick. Ok, thank you. i will go post up this recipe. Bud loves it. It is a little carby for me.. lol


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

Rose I'll be right behind U with a potato soup recipe since fall is here and soup is nice when it gets cold out !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2017)

I want potato soup now.  Thanks Nick. I did it.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2017)

Awwwww,  you welcome!


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

I been thinking about picking up a crab trap and that lobster recipe Nick posted is right up my alley !-- I ain't even asking if it'll work with crab !--  Hell yeah !-- I'm down !-- Shrimp and grits ? -- I gotta find that recipe book !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2017)

Looks awesome,  tough as leather.  I'm never fooled like this 

View attachment 20170923_172146.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2017)

I remember being forced to eat vichyssoise as a child. I still hate potato soup.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2017)

Keef said:


> I been thinking about picking up a crab trap and that lobster recipe Nick posted is right up my alley !-- I ain't even asking if it'll work with crab !--  Hell yeah !-- I'm down !-- Shrimp and grits ? -- I gotta find that recipe book !



I learned to make that dip when I was stationed in Australia.  We would dive for the lobster and catch 'em live.  You weren't allowed to kill 'em.  After I came back to the States I was next in Annapolis.  The only thing we could catch were blue crabs.  Trust me Keef,  works just fine.  2 lbs. of backfin if you wanna do the grocery store/fishmart.


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

Don't know what that is Umbra  but it obviously ain't this potato soup !-- I got something called "Outback Walk About Soup ? -- It's onion soup in a beef stock and it's dam good onion soup !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

I saw that right off Nick !-- I be making some soon !


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

D.D. made it back out that toxic mud hole other side of Houston they used to call Beaumont !-- Brought her sisters dog since she wouldn't leave !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

I got a problem with my grow system !-- Grow'm bigger Keef !-- I can't even grow them this big !-- Heavy bud ? --timber !-- No break just fall over !-- It ain't pretty but it's dank !-- That's  Rose's Mighty Purple Haze ! 

View attachment 20170923_102039-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2017)

Keef said:


> Don't know what that is Umbra  but it obviously ain't this potato soup !-- I got something called "Outback Walk About Soup ? -- It's onion soup in a beef stock and it's dam good onion soup !--



cold potato soup with leeks in a chicken broth ... it's french


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

Don't be bad mouthing the French ain't nobody perfect !--Them is the people who came up with doing French fries in duck fat !-- They can't be all bad !--  They got a cold Mexican soup too !-- Soup is supposed to be hot !-- I perfer the bastardized french ways of the Cajuns !


----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2017)

now I've had a cold watermelon soup that was delish


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2017)

Gazpacho soup is yum. I like the vicheys whatever too. 

So i made those pies now i am just about finished with the minestrone and I replanted 4 plants. who is this person and where is rosebud?  I am going to make Keefs soup and Nicks dip and everything. lol
How's your foot umbra? Do ya still like your job? i went to my old boss and got adjusted, it had been almost 2 years since i had been there. He offered me a job... what does he not understand, i am done, thanks, but done.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm makin minestrone for dinner my own self. But I cheated, I grilled some sausage and an onion then added some stewed tomatoes and a package of Sierra soups ministrone mix. It is really very good and so easy. Got beers and dehydrated taters and other stuff. Another hour and a half and I'll be chowing  down...y'all come over and have a bowl!


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

Do that one day Rose I think you'll like it !-- Well sports  just became political too !--Demanding people be fired for disagreeing with U  should be below the dignity of the office !-- Taking a knee during the national anthem is offensive but there be good people at them Tiki Torch Parades ? -- I give up !


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

RE I had hamburger helper !--


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 23, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Hackerman, i can't believe you burn up Kitchen Aids. I don't know about that new brand you're talking about. Did you look at all the reviews? I like reviews.



Yeah, I'm big on reviews as well. This is supposed to be the big one for bread dough. The Kitchenaid is an awesome mixer for all purpose but kneading bread dough is a different animal. 

Take a look at some of those Hobart brand bread dough mixers. The cheap ones are $2,000.00 and up. LOL My caterer buddy paid $20k for his commercial model. LOL

Bread dough is tough because it's less than 50% liquid and the kneading process is a slow speed. So, torque is everything. 

My last Kitchenaid didn't even make it a year. I am going to do a youtube on it. When you turn it on it smokes like an old '57 Chevy. LOL


----------



## Ron (Sep 23, 2017)

Keef said:


> RE I had hamburger helper !--



How to get a hamburger helper??
I remember I worked in mcdonalds for 2 week flipping burger patties when I was young. I quit coz it's hard. Now, when I see Spongebob making craby patties I know it's all a lie. It's hard not fun haha


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

What up Ron ? -- How to get to hamburger helper ? --Get high --get hongry --Easiest thing I can find and done !-- I think it had some gluten in it too !-- I know one thing when it landed on top them cannacaps and they got all mixed up and moved into my brain ? -- I'm be alright !


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2017)

U know I got da hurricane PTSD ? --  Anyway I been keeping up with post hurricane Puerto Rico !-- I feel bad for them they didn't get so much as a Potus visit and the How strong U are speech after the photo shoot !-- Most them don't look like him so I feel bad for them !-- They been pretty much ignored !-- I'm annoyed !-- One of D.D.'s relatives was renting when the town went underwater !-- Red Cross giving out $400 to flood victims -- They were not eligible because there was only one assistance check per address and the land lord had already claimed it !-- The landlord moved some kind of prefab barn building in and told them if they wanted the place back the rent had been increased and there was a deposit !-- Make me so mad !-- That's a true bottom feeder right there !-- Trying to profit on the misery of others !


----------



## zigggy (Sep 24, 2017)

mornin yall ,,,,just sitting here with my morning tea,drinking and smoking ,listening to eva cassidy, she sings the best versions of danny boy ive ever heard,,,makes me think of my dad ,,i cry every time,,,my partner always ask why do you listen to that song..if it makes you cry ,,,i dont know the answer ,so i just smile,,she also does a mean version of over the rainbow,,,enjoy your day,,,zig


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Zig I don't know what life would be without music !-- I always got a radio or something on !-- Some get stuck in the music of a certain Era and that's pretty much all they listen to but I kinda aged with music !-- I will always love my classic rock but it might surprise some to know an old man also listens to the new alternative stuff !-- 
I had big plans to do some yard work today and spruce the place up !-- It's always easy in the mind !-- Not sure the body is gonna cooperate !-- Caps be kicking in soon --Another cup of coffee and refill this pipe and revisit the issue later ? -


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 24, 2017)

G'morning everyone.  Last cup of a pot of coffee and :vap-Bong_smoker:I'm starting on my 3rd bowl and then I gotta go stack some lumber and hopefully I'll still have the ambition to do some maintenance on my Jeep.  Going to be a gorgeous Day, the leaves are just beginning the change.  They won't be pretty for a few more weeks but you can tell fall is coming


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2017)

Good morning all,

Zigggy, honey, I get it. When my brother Danny was in Germany and my mom missed him, she would play oh danny boy, we all cried. I know you miss your folks, I do too. I love over the rainbow too.

More company coming today and you might remember last year when i discovered if you give them a strong indica they go to bed early...win win. I love this woman, but her husband drives everyone nuts except her. 

So my thyroid is still too high.  could you tell by yesterday?  Nick, your dinner looked good. lets smoke this stuff.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

U got the Indica ready and rolled !-- Don't U just love it when a plan comes together !-- My yard needs mowing wish I had some that medicine for people with low thyroid !-- Or ---Nevermind !-- D.D. be in mid week or so headed to Austin for a music concert and so I can bring the old car home !-- Girlfriend starting to run down !-- I hate her being that far away but that was where the money was !-- Working on my second cup of coffee and starting to mellow out some !


----------



## mrcane (Sep 24, 2017)

Good morning OFC looks like we are going to have another beautiful day here in PNW...Sure in need of a nice rain.
Seedlings are looking good just put them on 18 n 6...
How about a bowl....:48:....home day 

View attachment 15062634416381623155961.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi Cane, nice to see you and your new babies.  They look nice.

Keef, i hope DD gets some days off to rest one of these days.  

I need to clean up this joint. and by joint i mean house.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

Rebuilding the rotation post Harvey !-- I got a few thing survived the storm finishing up on the other end but these boxes one week apart in bloom oldest on the left youngest on the right !-- Running RO water to sent up this week's box !-- 5 more boxes and bloom be full again and back to weekly harvest !-- 

View attachment 20170924_094148.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

I think I broke the pic posting thing !-- Maybe it's  just my phone sheet is still tore up round here ?
Anyway I was gonna show Cane my babies since we planted about the same time !-- I had a low germ rate cause the seed were still too green but I got a couple White Indica -x-BBSL and Mazar --I am impatient so I restarted those that didn't come up !--Plus some more! -- Yeah I'm going to straight to hell and I'm alright with that !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

I thought it was Tuesday or something !---It's Sunday !--- Ya'll made me miss church again !


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2017)

Just waking up. I was up late getting high with BP and I ate too many gummy bears. Coffee, bowl of chiesel, and football ... and BP. did I die and go to heaven?


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

Umbra sounds like U had a good reason to be late !-- Best Wishes !-- When da foosball game come on and they play that song ? --Don't  take a knee !--


----------



## mrcane (Sep 24, 2017)

Just finished a great safety meeting with the Neighbor smokin on some of BPU X BB..feeling no pain , gotta love it....


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

Been trimming for some afternoon caps !-- Cane --Umbra decided to call BPU-X-B.B --B.B. King ! -- She'll get U there !-- 89 degrees here like the heat never stops !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2017)

NCH just sent me new regulation of license and application. Non refundable deposit of $4400 to apply. Currently only 61 licenses have been issued in the county. I have a month.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

Umbra so what is the incentive to be a "legal" grower out there again ?-- Seems like it might be cheaper just to work in the "Grey Area " and pay the fines if U get caught ? -- I am still not sure what's  gonna happen round here !-- I can't see me  jumping up and saying "I'm a pot farmer put my 411 on your list " -- I plain ole don't trust them on this issue !-- So I guess it'll be situation normal around here ? -- Catch me if U can ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

Report from the Southern disaster zone : -- Some of D.D.'s family who lost everything in Harvey got 10 more days with a roof and then they will be relocated to a tent city with fans !--
 Let the dying begin !--
 Umbra U got COPD ? -- How long would U last in a tent when the temps can hit 90 with 80 % humidity ?  - These deaths won't be counted in the Harvey death toll but dying there will be !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2017)

Once licenses are issued, you will not be allowed to sell to a dispensary. Only licensed growers. The black market is still the black market, where you can be robbed at gun point, lol.


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2017)

Keef said:


> Report from the Southern disaster zone : -- Some of D.D.'s family who lost everything in Harvey got 10 more days with a roof and then they will be relocated to a tent city with fans !--
> Let the dying begin !--
> Umbra U got COPD ? -- How long would U last in a tent when the temps can hit 90 with 80 % humidity ?  - These deaths won't be counted in the Harvey death toll but dying there will be !--



for me, like watching a fish out of water


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 24, 2017)

umbra said:


> NCH just sent me new regulation of license and application. Non refundable deposit of $4400 to apply. Currently only 61 licenses have been issued in the county. I have a month.



Could be worse. The license application fee here is $200,000.00 (also non-refundable if you app is refused).

Plus, you have to pay an additional $200,000.00 EVERY YEAR to renew the license.

LMAO

Greed is the worst sin, for sure. Although, lust has always been my favorite. LOL


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

How much the fine and legal fees is U get caught without a license cause I am loosing all motivation to even dream of being a legal grower !-- U can't bust a grow if U can't find it !-- Time to go back to the old ways with new tools ? -- I been thinking about this for awhile !-- From a security standpoint but with this B--S --Rich man only licensing scheme ? --I can adapt !-- There will be a Grow ! -- Might not want to be looking for it if U got any sense though ! --


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2017)

The current glut of cannabis at the dispensaries will change with licensing. Part of it will be about producing medicinal quality cannabis and testing for restricted chemicals and compliance. So it is a good thing to know you are buying cannabis that is not full of chemicals,


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 24, 2017)

I'll bet a dollar to a penny that once we get up and running in our state, an ounce will cost between $500 to $1000. Maybe more.

The rules also state that if the growers produce more than they sell, they have to destroy what's left over. They can't store it. LMAO


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

I'll take a dollars worth Hack !-- I don't know what da hell gonna happen in Texas !-- Houston -Dallas and Soon San Antonio got new ordinances say if U caught with a couple OZ or less they give U a ticket !-- Of course they still hunt us growers for sport but things are changing !-- Just not quick enough for this old fart !-- I just want a tiny slice off the top of the market they can do what they want with the rest !


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

Since the question of what happens when U genetically double a High CBD variety has no answer yet I think I find out ? -- Having just one would be like one variety representing the whole of the weed varieties !
They's something there and I mean to get me a piece of it !-- NCH once said something about branding yourself ? -- I'm put  my brand inside the weed !


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

I am a deviant !-- I do what I wanna do !--Some didn't come up first time cause they was still green so I'm trying again them!-- Or I just went ape sheet ! Either works for me ! 

View attachment 20170924_110631-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

This all I got from that last planting when Cane started his seed !--That one under cover is the White Indica with that same dad !-- There were more mom's U  know ? 

View attachment 20170924_095121.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

Hack that left over weed that U got to destroy ? --Would that mean in a series of small fires ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey I want U guys to go take a look at the August entries for BOTM -- I posted my midget too late and I wasn't the only one was late !-- OMG !


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2017)

yeah I saw Angie's SSH. She be a secret agent


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

I thought I was so old my eyes was failing !-- Umbra I believe that read AGGIE not Angie !-- OOPS !-- Still a secret agent though for sure !--
Someone remind me tomorrow to put that 5 gallons of pear wine in the freezer ? --Guess I'm need to start me another batch of wine ? -- I justify it as a CO2 generator !--Maybe another batch of blueberry wine ? --D.D. drink da hell out that stuff !-- Umbra "Screech" be bubbling away back there !-- Fermenting brown sugar and molasses !-- Except U know I gotta do my Thang to it ? -- 100 proof dark rum !-- No distilling involved ?-- I got this !-- If not I cook it off ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

Angie that's so funny Umbra !-- U didn't see that cap  sticking up over that Bud !-- I know them hats !-- He a Texas AGGIE --As in  Texas A&M ! --Growing weed on the west coast ! -- No need to come home anytime soon Cuz !-- Everything south of I-10 is wrecked --From Corpus to the state line got trashed one way or another !-- 15 superfund toxic clean up sites washed away by the floods over by Houston !-- Now that mud spread all over everywhere !-- How U even begin to clean that up !-- We talking some bad as* chemicals too that cause cancer and stuff! -- I will take getting trashed by the wind over that any day !-- We was lucky here but I think I bout reached  my Hurricane limit !-- Katrina almost kilt ole Keef !


----------



## Aggie007 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi everybody first time posting on this I've been reading you for a few years. Yes I live in North Cali, but originally from Austin. Are you guys familiar with hash plant and shoreline?


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

Aggie What up ?  didn't know if U would stop in or not !-- Hash Plant and Shoreline ? -- Varieties or places ? -- Now if U woulda said Barton's Springs and Hippy Hollow I mighta known what U meant !-- Head injury and smoke a lot of weed so U got to tell me stuff !--


----------



## Aggie007 (Sep 24, 2017)

Those are Texas strains that have been around awhile. Hash plant is my all time fav.(50% HP, 25% skunk, 25% Thai).(pic coming tomorrow) I've had that strain for 21 years. The shoreline almost as long too. Ever heard of them?


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

No Cuz weed with names is kinda new to me !-- I dealt with getting mexican brickweed from here to there or running a couple dealers !-- I saved seed  and grew some off and on  over the years but I didn't really know what I was doing !-- I'm headed to Austin late this week !-- Place is huge these days ! --Too late to get tickets to ACL (Austin City Limits)  concerts maybe next year ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

I was really happy to see that big ole bud !-- Now I know it can be done ain't too many reasons I can't do it eventually !--- I gotta stick with my midgets for now but one day I give them they head and let them run !-- May not seem like it to many but I can promise U there is method to my madness !


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

U guys that know all this old school stuff got my respect !-- I am isolated down here and the locals can't know what I do and the only way for me to get up to speed on varieties is to grow them and then smoke them !-- Ain't like there's a weed store in Texas ! -- I'm just now figuring out what plant structure is gonna work best for me !-- I did R&D as a young man this ain't that much different !-- I find my production plants then set it up in a mass production style !-- Lots of doing things wrong but I'm getting better !


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm running down !-- Thanks for listening to me go on and on and on about the hurricane stuff !-- U know I had been wanting to set the pickle jar lab back up and get back to it before the storm !- Ain't no way I want to try to out farm some U guys !-- U outta my league I ain't ever gonna be the best farmer in the land and I'm O.K. with that !-- Aggie -- U don't know anyone with impeccable lab skills with an accent on microbiology who would enjoy the challenge of genetic doubling some weed ? --In my area?  --I know ya'll got a school right over there !-- 
O.K. I'm stumble my old stoned as* off to bed !


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2017)

Nevermind !-- I need to do this myself ! -- I know what I want and where it's at !-- I guess U could say I saw it in the cards !-- Absence of evidence is not evidence of Absence !  --No really I'm going to bed now !-- Which way would that be ? --Nevermind !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 25, 2017)

It's been about 3 weeks since I put these two harlequin plants under the 12 hour flowering cycle. They don't seem to be interested in showing their sex. I've seen lots of girls showing themselves but I've never used regular seeds in the past so I haven't seem a boy come out. I'm starting to think these are guys but I still don't see an indication. What to you see? 

View attachment IMG_1584.jpg


View attachment IMG_1585.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 25, 2017)

Morning everyone


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !- Got dam fascist wanna be dictator attacking sports like he got nothing better to do !-- I be back I'm not fit for polite society yet !


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 25, 2017)

TV sure knows how to push people's buttons, doesn't it? LOL My friend sits and watches the news and literally SCREAMS at the TV. LMAO


----------



## mrcane (Sep 25, 2017)

Morning OFC....:48:
Tea and a bowl..


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

Sorry !-- Let me try again !
Morning O.F.C. !-- I've always kept up with the news even back when Walter Cronkite was on !-- The Traumatic Brain Injury robbed me of some emotional filters or something !-- Sheet will just jump out !
I was able to put my mind back together but there maybe a few broken parts and I'm sure it doesn't work like it used to but I'm back !-- Not even close to perfect but the mind does work again !-- I get stressed like this hurricane and all and I'm not always sure if my mind is working right or not !-- but it's the only one I got !
Wanna get high ?--


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

Low on EM1 --Voodoo Juice and Cal/Mag !-- I gotta pay closer attention to stuff !-- I can't grow with my EM1 and Voodoo Juice !--


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2017)

good morning all, Keef, Umbra and I  are already doubling the cbd in plants, stick with me kid,   

Our dog Wilson got into some pot and is too stoned. I hate seeing him like that. He is resting comfortably.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

Will do Rose !-- Sometimes I take too many cannacaps for pain and it gets me way high but takes that to curb the pain !--- Be nice to have something for pain that didn't make me do the crab walk ! -- I just got out a long hot soaking shower and took a nuerotin and some other stuff !-- I'll manage !-- A least I can turn my head to the side again some !-- I got stuff to do I don't have time to hurt !

RE just let it go it'll show sex !-- That's  another reason I perfer cloning to seed plants !-- The waiting is the hardest part !-- They show when they show and some fast and some so slow !


----------



## zigggy (Sep 25, 2017)

good afternoon(off to a late start)hay i have a situation i need advice on ,,,my 80 year old mother inlaw has real bad hand tremors ,,,we have found that cbd oil help greatly,,,i live in fla and have no access to this ,,,i can make butter but the cookie make her high and she does not like that ,,any ideas on the best way to get it to fla,i can have my buddy in mass send it to me but its 125 a bottle (dont no why but checked amazon they say they have the oil only 40 a bottle ,,,is it real does it work,,,thanks for the help shes a real nice old lady


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 25, 2017)

Still doing Jeep maint.  I'm taking a road trip in a few days to hopefully get Harley surgery and right now I'm not so sure my jeep will make the round trip. It was never really intended to have to run long trips and Harley is going to a specialist quite a ways away.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

Good luck Nick !--Do what U can ! -- Load your tools and a few spare bits and pieces !-- Go get our buddy Harley some help !-- 

Zig -- Rose and Umbra working on something might help !-- U know sometimes medicine make U high !-- Pain meds --muscle relaxers -- Hand tremors or get a little high sometimes from the meds that help ? -- It's the nature of the beast !-- I don't mean for that to come across mean in anyway !-- I wish I didn't have to take anything for pain but I do and it makes me high !-- I would perfer to get high recreationally but it is what it is !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh nick, good luck with Harley, what is the surgery? I forgot.

Zigggy i will have some cbd in a month or 2  but i don't have right now.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

I went from taking 90 mg. Of morphine 3 times a day to taking my caps !-- They ain't perfect but they ain't morphine and I quit going to the doctor !-Sure I have problems sometimes !-The morphine was bad because it would mask my pain for awhile and I would over do it !-- Make me hurt more !-- - The hope of fine tuning my meds is important to me so ya'll work it Rose !--
I think Harley was having vision problems ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

Everyone out rebuilding privacy fences with all the sawing and hammering with the roofers on both ends of the block trying to keep time !-- My dogs do not approve and are voicing thier displeasure !-- As a seer I predict a dose of benadryl in they future !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 25, 2017)

Harley has a tumor.  For the longest time the vet told me it was an impacted anal gland.  I finally went to a different vet when it started to grow and he said it was a tumor but because of where it is he was afraid to remove it.  Now it has been another month and it is still growing.  I'm worried sick 'cause of the speed it is growing all of a sudden.

Yes Keef, he has vision problems too but I can live with a blind dog, can't live with a dead one.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

Best wishes to the little buddy Nick !-- I'd say take care of him but that's  what U already do ! -- Take care of yourself and try to not get crazy like I would !-- It takes a lot out of U too !


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 25, 2017)

I had a dog that went blind his last few 2 years. The dog barely knew he went blind. We played fetch and he could hear where the stick hit and he would go that direction and eventually find it.  He ran and played. Dogs are pretty darn amazing. 

Hope Harley is OK


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 25, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> I had a dog that went blind his last few 2 years. The dog barely knew he went blind. We played fetch and he could hear where the stick hit and he would go that direction and eventually find it.  He ran and played. Dogs are pretty darn amazing.
> 
> Hope Harley is OK



Yup,  Harley loves to play fetch but he can only fetch if he hears it hit something.  He still runs but now if he gets to excited, or if it is dark outside, he runs into things. At this point he can still see outta one eye pretty good but his depth perception is gone.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

I had a black Shih-Tzu named Itsy -Bitsy that Harley reminds me of -- As Bitsy aged she got a little grey like me !-- She like to play fetch but these dogs I got now are mentally challenged !-- I throw something and ask them to bring it back they look at me like if U wanted it why did U throw it away ? -- I got got quite a pack here !-- 2 High Bred Shih-Tzu girls who think the world revolves around them and 2 boys we rescued from that evil miss Mary !--I ain't thru with her yet !-- Try to keep me from recovering a dog I had for several years now ? -- Might as well have spit in my face ! -- D.D. had to put me on a leash !-- I was about to tear some sheet up fore I went to jail !-- I'm better now !-- Revenge is a dish best served cold !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2017)

Nick, i have doggy cbd.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

D.D. not feeling well I hope it is just exhaustion and not something she picked up in that toxic east Texas mud !-- She was gonna come home for a few days then I was gonna go back and we had tickets to a concert and I was gonna bring the old car home  !-- I told her stay in Austin and rest !-- I got a scooter I can get what I need on the island until she makes it in !-- They didn't have near the amount of people waiting in the FEMA line faint from the heat and have to be taken to the hospital as they did yesterday !-- It was a little cooler and the wait was only 5 hours !--Outside in the heat !-- Used to be a resort city but I can see 4 RV'S from my front yard with people in them from Rockport and stuff !--Whole place like that !---Neighbor has a family in with them !--- More like a refugee camp now than a resort !-- Been a month since Harvey came ashore !-- Not just a human tragedy -- Rockport --Aransas Pass -- Port Aransas is a major stop over on the bird migration --Ain't nothing there for them this year !


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 25, 2017)

If you can't march in the streets or raise your fist in the air or kneel during the national anthem to protest, etc.-- then how does someone or a group of people protest in this great country of freedom?


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey D.D. that's  enough of that !-- Raising hell about that is my gig !


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

Tell her quit looking at me I don't want to take her for a ride yet ! 

View attachment 20170925_173435-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Sep 25, 2017)

Whata Mug...Afternoon OFC...
.almost 4:20 here.....:48:.......


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 25, 2017)

Harley is going to be all right, the tumor is benign.  The issue is where it is.  One wrong snip and he'll be sh!*n all over the house.  I swear this little guy is like having an autistic child.  I just can't leave him to suffer and I treat him like I would a son.  He is a registered service dog and really keeps me from going over the falls


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 25, 2017)

My Buddy: 

View attachment 1920180_655395141165110_93214913_nd.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 25, 2017)

Good afternoon you "old farts"! I had my wife make a online purchase for me this afternoon since she's the one who has the mmj approval. They'll be delivering some Ringo's Gift and a pack of gummies in an hour or so. a look on the weedmap app shows a delivery service within a couple blocks of my house. If you go there, there is really nothing there but some unrelated shops so I'm not sure where they will come from. Maybe they work out of the back door of another biz.... just a few more months till the recreational shops should start appearing here in Cali....


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

Nick vets are like general practice doctors !-- U wouldn't want a doctor that doesn't have that much surgical experience --practicing --on U ? -- He was right to send U to someone familiar with that kind of surgery !-- That little girl up there had a nose job when she was about 6 months old !-- She was having some breathing problems cause her nose hole were to small !-- She been fine since !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 25, 2017)

Harley looks like quite a tough guy. I wish him well and may you guys hang together a long time yet!!!


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

He is a little lighter grey than my Bitsy was has he always been grey or was he black--ish  ?-- That girl was my side kick for 17 years !-- Broke my heart when I lost her !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 25, 2017)

Keef said:


> He is a little lighter grey than my Bitsy was has he always been grey or was he black--ish  ?-- That girl was my side kick for 17 years !-- Broke my heart when I lost her !--



He was the ugly pup in the litter!  Somehow he just took to me.  I quit breathing at night and somehow he just seems to know and wkes me up.  Not to mention that he once took a .45 outta my mouth.


----------



## umbra (Sep 25, 2017)

Done work and checking up on everyone. Nick, good luck with the trip. 2RE, NCH sent me the new regs for my county. Very short window to apply for the license and a non refundable $4350 along with the application.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

That sucks right there !-- I still don't like it !-- 

Well I see repeal and replace is dead !-- At least until the next rinse and repeat ? --- Gonna be a tweet storm tonight blaming someone !-- and --Not one of them tweets will mention the American citizens in the Virgin Islands or Puerto Rico devastated by Hurricane Maria !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

Ya'll let me forget about that pear wine !-- We try again tomorrow !-- I'm looking to make me some pumpkin pie wine !-- I need to get busy if I want it ready by Thanksgiving !-- Pumpkin pie filling got some oil in it !-- I can get it out but -- U know that pumpkin pie spice coffee non dairy coffee creamer !-- Anyway something to think about ? -- Maybe 80 proof ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey I had this plan to help D.D.'s family out after the hurricane and she threatened to cut my stuff off and put it in a bottle !-- U member what I said about being afraid of crazy women ?-- She made me ascared !


----------



## umbra (Sep 25, 2017)

Keef said:


> Ya'll let me forget about that pear wine !-- We try again tomorrow !-- I'm looking to make me some pumpkin pie wine !-- I need to get busy if I want it ready by Thanksgiving !-- Pumpkin pie filling got some oil in it !-- I can get it out but -- U know that pumpkin pie spice coffee non dairy coffee creamer !-- Anyway something to think about ? -- Maybe 80 proof ?



try a beer supply store. tons of pumpkin beers this time of year. Austin has a good one.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

Will do Umbra !-- I'm just traumatized ! -- The woman know I'm a pot farmer and we both know her grown a** son was moving some high grade before the storm and he probably be back at it soon !-- It wasn't mine !--but a line in the sand was drawn !--  So anyway U do the math !--  I'm da devil now !--but I'm keeping my stuff in my pants and not no bottle !-- Simple as that !


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2017)

Had to check and make sure I didn't mention if that was D.D.'s sister or not !-- I'm ascared of her !


----------



## umbra (Sep 25, 2017)

read the county reg, dated tomorrow ... lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 26, 2017)

So I picked or rather had delivered, an eighth oz of "Ringo's gift". Very unusual I gotta say. It was a lot like the very first time I ever smoked pot. Normally I'm a one hit wonder or two puts me down pretty good. Too many years not smoking pot while doing my workin thing. It's only been a recent thing that I started again so I'm one of those thc lightweights. Anyway, I loaded up a bowl and hit it, then hit it again. Reloaded and hit a couple more times. I can say I just felt myself relaxing especially in my neck, arms and back. I got a nice little body buzz going with no spacey or stressful head high at all really. If you want that though just mix in a little of something else that you know works. For me I think this cbd thing might work out if I can find a way to grow these truly high cbd strains. Ringo's Gift is said to have ratios as high as 24:1. This one had not been tested but it obviously has low thc. Not sure how much cbd there is here but it feels just about right to me. Bring on the cbd, I'll let the thc take care of itself, that's easy... 

View attachment IMG_1591.JPG


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Storms moving in so I was up at O-dark-thirty !-- Started with Some Snow Desiel and the pipe be empty !-- Loading up some Mazar-i-Shariff !-- RE might be right I might need more CBDs -I'm moving like a crippled up old man who is really stoned this morning !-- Have to see how high I can get !-- Storms hurt ole Keef cause of the pressure changes !-- Where my lighter !- Wake and Bake proceeds !


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2017)

Should be against the law to be this high this early !-- Dam Stoners !

Umbra was there a problem with shipping ? -- I didn't get my Orange Syrup seed yet !-- There was also a mention of some kind of Cherry seed when I got the grow back up and running !-- This morning I'm moving part 4 of 8 to bloom !-- 4 more weeks and the rotation be up and running again !-- I got to makes some changes !-- Some varieties stretch more than others in bloom so I need to run them together  ! --The BOC --The Golden Ticket -x- BOC - Cheesy Jones ! -- They make good smoke so I'm keeping them until one they children beats momma and earns the right to stay !-- I broke out my Master Kush and took the cuts for another run !-- I got my eye on SR 91 -- Great plant structure --indica dominate --clones easy --roots fast !- -These are things I like ! -- I been think I need to reduce how many varieties I run but Dam! -- Hard decisions!

One day the grow I got now will be the cloning / veg station for a real grow !--


----------



## zigggy (Sep 26, 2017)

morning folks,,,hey keef i tried that a little while back,,,had nothing to do,no where to go,no one to hang out with,so i wanted to see how much i could smoke by myself,,,smoked 4 joints back to back(they were a little skinny)by the time the fourth was gone i had forgotten what i was doing ,,,,ended up on the couch watching scobby do with a bowl of fruit loops


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2017)

Morning everyone. Actually I was talking cuts, I have cherry pie. I think. It was 1 of the clones I bought, but lost the tag for 3 plants. So not sure which is cp, afgooey, or whatever the other is.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 26, 2017)

umbra said:


> NCH just sent me new regulation of license and application. Non refundable deposit of $4400 to apply. Currently only 61 licenses have been issued in the county. I have a month.


 

No licenses have been issued at all. They are looking at issuing 61 licenses.

The date on the Regs is actually the date of the Board of Supervisors meeting, which is today.

Why go through all this to get regulated? Survival, and the ability to make legit money on the plant we all love.


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2017)

NCH thanks for dropping by !-- I hope ya'll set up a good system because it will be watched and copied ! 

Ziggy I pretty much smoke all day everyday !-- It's the cannacaps that send me to the moon !-- I was up gery early caps kicked in and I had myself a nap and woke up high ! 

Umbra I hope that license thing works out for U !


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2017)

Rose your Purple Haze had babies with my BlackBerry Snow Lotus boy and 3 outta 4 test seed are germing
just fine !-- Umbra's Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel had babies with Bud's Strawberry dad and a girl from that union was fertilized while she was being sexed and now I got seed from that accidental breeding !-- Don't which it is but it'll be a strong Berry!


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2017)

When I get to feeling better I'm have to put on my best hustling shoes and see if Hash Plant and Shoreline can't find a way back to Texas !-- I mean after all I am the keeper of the clones !


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2017)

Ever wonder what stance U would have taken during the Civil rights movement ? -- Well U in it !-- What U gonna do ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2017)

I guess I didn't explain it very well. Licenses wont be issued until after a public hearing in December. There are 61 licenses in the county. The window of submitting your form does not guarantee you will be issued a license. It is to pay for the background check and other items necessary by the county. If there are more 61 applications then there will be a decision based on how the county would best be served. There are different licenses to do different things. growing, manufacturing, transportation, selling, ect. Then those are broken down into whether it is for medical use or adult recreational use.
For me it would be: 1C ( growing, cottage speciality under 500 sq ft both medical and adult use) 2 licenses.


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2017)

Ya'll stay tight out there !-- They's things with purpose moving thru the ether !-- but I guess it would make more sense to U to say-- mind your surroundings this evening !----Spirits roam the land ! -- This is not a prediction of doom and gloom !-- Stay out they way U be fine !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 27, 2017)

Greetings from Taiwan... 

View attachment IMG_3780.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 27, 2017)

Morning fellow stoner. Oldfogey very cool.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 27, 2017)

Morning everyone.  Here's morning in the mountains 

View attachment 20170927_073306.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2017)

Ugh !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 27, 2017)

Cannabis distribution can carry the death penalty in Taiwan. Possession carries mandatory jail time. I was half way here and noticed I had some CBD lip balm and nearly crapped myself. I left it in the overhead compartment on the plane. Not sure but I am pretty sure they don't differentiate. I am bumming for 3 weeks here. No prospects aside from alcohol or betel nuts neither of which hold any allure for me. So I will live vicariously thru the old farts club and hope my sons are keeping an eye on my crop at home...


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2017)

Doing my cyclops impression this morning !-- 90 degrees -high humidity pressure changes !-- My face is swollen and I'm having some pain !-- Just trying to get the farming done everything else is optional !
OF -- enjoy your trip !-- I know U be ready to come home after 3 weeks !-- Legal system sounds kinda like Texas !-- I moved 3 Purple Haze -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus to aero this morning !-- Where my dam Purple blackberry smoke ?-- Nightshade and others germing too --Just not a high germ rate because I'm impatient and want to see how they grow !-- White Indica and Mazar -- With that same dad look like what I want !-- Got something called SR 91 sure looks good !-- Sexed her took my cuts and this is first run so I don't know what the smoke be like yet !-- 
I have a hoarding problem !-- My bud the Gloman who came over with me when we started the thread be back next week when he get his Internet back -- Anyway I was making a list of my girls for him !-- 
This list is straight up proof I have a variety collecting /hoarding problem !-- This is a list of my Girls !
This is like confession don't be giving me a hard time !-- I know I got a problem !

AK48
Blue T.E.
Bubba's Momma 
Box of Chocolate (2 phenos)
Cheesy Jones
GDP-X-BPU 
Golden Ticket -x-BOC 
King Louie 13th
Mazar-i-Shariff 
Master Kush 
Nightshade
Nurse Larry 
Panama Powerhouse 
Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel 
Riot Berry -x-BPU 
Rose's Purple Haze 
Strawberry
Snow Desiel 
SR 91
White Indica 
White Widow 

See what I mean ? -- How did this happen ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2017)

I also got a Temple -x- BPU I'm sexing followed by Squish -x- Oregon Lemon then we get into some stuff I bred like Black Snow and Black Night -- some's already up like the White Indica --Mazar and Purple Haze and Panama Power house and Night Shade --others coming soon !-- 
The house stud Waldo ( BlackBerry Snow Lotus ) got loose and bred about half those girls like those up there !-- U know I gotta find out what I bred and only way I know is grow them out !-- Thangs is getting Berry -Berry complicated !-- I'm need a warehouse for sure !-- I need room to give my girls they head and let them run !-- They midgets cause I hold them back !


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2017)

90 degrees and 80% humidity !-- Somebody needs to go mow the weeds in my back yard !-- Not it !
If I was gonna work in that heat it would be doing something I want to do like put the two  biggest leaf blowers I can get at the pawn shop on my kayak and see just how fast it would go ! That ain't work !-- Might need an outrigger or the turns would be a beast !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 27, 2017)

Keef said:


> 90 degrees and 80% humidity !-- Somebody needs to go mow the weeds in my back yard !-- Not it !
> If I was gonna work in that heat it would be doing something I want to do like put the two  biggest leaf blowers I can get at the pawn shop on my kayak and see just how fast it would go ! That ain't work !-- Might need an outrigger or the turns would be a beast !



Sounds like fun though the extension cord might be a problem....I guess your going with a petrol blower...


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2017)

Yep ! --2 cycle !-- Make it scream !- Just not sure how to get the most thrust out them !-- Straight out back or more down blowing on the water !-- These are questions that would give me pleasure to answer !-- Ain't no speed limits or po-po to have to worry about on the water !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2017)

Back in the day when I could still build on one project I had a 3 foot diameter propeller mounted directly to the shaft of a 3 1/2 Briggs and Stratton engine !-- The thang was mounted on a frame on a 300-400 lb parts cart with them ragged casters like U see in shops everywhere !-- Any way when I fired that mother up the parts cart broke loose and headed across the shop !-- Someone else might have jumped in front of it or something but being the safety minded individual I am --I had set up an automatic shut off !-- If that's what U want to call a string tied to the spark plug and the other end tied to a nail in the wall ?- So I kinda would like to go back and see where that would have taken me ? -- Someone else mighta freaked out when that cart took off !-- My thought ? -- I'm need a big a** chainsaw engine !-- Oh  Yeah !


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2017)

Inside this 5 gallon block of frozen wine is the concentrated alcohol along with the fruit terepenes they carry !-- Couple more hours and I stab a hole in that ice and get my liqour out the middle !-- This batch gonna be way dry but I can fix that !-- Should have it in a gallon  glass jug by evening to age just like weed it changes as it ages ! 

View attachment 20170927_135243.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2017)

Beautiful day in my hood and the company just left. they stayed three days longer than expected... I am a pooped rosebud. But it was fun. Ya gotta love a friend you have had for 42 years and she still throws her head back and laughs like she did back then. Smoked some pot we did.   she was mortified by our backwoods dispensary. So different than the dignified cannabis boutiques of Seattle.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2017)

2RE, glad you found the joy of cbd. we will have seeds in the winter...lots of them I hope.

Old Fogey, Taiwan? WOW, what are ya doing there? 

Umbra, how is life?  Our seed room ROCKS.

Keef, honey, have you been talking to yourself all day?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 27, 2017)

Last time that I wuz in Taiwan I brought some killer weed outta there.  That was 42 years ago and Uncle Sam shipped it back for me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 27, 2017)

I am getting some training for work. Missing my wife, my kids, my dog, my plants, my freedom to ingest and garden my cannabis, clean air and water, American food, my normal schedule, English conversation, my ability to drive, my home, the woods and frankly so much else. Other than that, Taiwan is great...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey OF, it sounds like you need to join the rest of us retired old foggies...Hurry on back now!


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2017)

Rose -- I didn't have much to say this morning so I just faked it and tried to act O.K. !-- Still having some issues with my face !

Taiwan?  --Ain't that out by Waco ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 27, 2017)

If by Waco you mean Kim Jong Un then kinda. Hoping our own Waco behaves himself so I don't get stuck here while those nincompoops lob missles at each other's citizens...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 27, 2017)

And yes, 2RE, I do need to retire but I have another decade before I am of retirement age.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2017)

OF --Did U get there before U left here ? -- That international date line mess with your mind !-- Then on the way back it take U two days ! -- I was up there between Seoul and the DMZ for a year !-- Until they kicked me outta Korea !-- Nick --Uncle Sam used to be good at bringing things home for U !-- Nice guy !-- Now they get all hostile about it !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2017)

Did U see the results of that run off for Jeff Sessions old job in Alabama ?--
 I got no punchline for that joke !


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2017)

My new weed childrens !-- Except for the 2 Squish -x-Oregon Lemon -- The rest are fathered by Waldo !
Umbra and Rose both weed grandparents !-- Those seed starting blocks each got at least one seed in the 4 pack that germed !--(Nl)- Nurse Larry --(NS) Nightshade-- 
Cane the-( WI)--White Indica and Mazar I planted about the same time U did ! 

View attachment 20170927_203539.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Sep 27, 2017)

Ah OF, Taiwan .....I have fond memories of sailing out of Taiwan..Have fun and be safe ...Welll good evening OFC puff'em if you got them...Have to go next store and spray for spider mites neighbor just can't seem to get rid of the bastards.....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 27, 2017)

Keef - I am 12 hours ahead of the east coast so I will know the winning lottery numbers for today in time to give the ofc the heads up on what numbers to play.  

'cane- Taipei is probably one of the safer megatropolis' on the planet. Always feel safe here...


----------



## umbra (Sep 28, 2017)

Morning one and all. Made it to my son's birthday present... concert. Offspring opened for Sublime @ the Shoreline Amphitheater in Mountainview. 3 hr drive in traffic, so I left a little early. Got in at 1am. Up at 5, driving to Reno.


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Raining at the beach !--


----------



## Aggie007 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello everyone. Sun about to come up for another nail biting day. Should be beautiful


----------



## mrcane (Sep 28, 2017)

Good morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW ....
Off to school...Hope that you have a wonderful day...
.........:48:.......


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2017)

What up Aggie ?  --Cane ? -- I been doing the EIEIO thing !-- 3 boxes of 34 clones each in veg !-- That might be a plant or 2 over the legal limit ? -- Hey it all starts at the bottom !-- U got to be able to clone your as* off !-- I can !---Now !-- Why so many clones Keef ? -- My boxes got 7 rows of 5 holes -(-One I use for my pump cord and bubbler hose )-- But -- I been trying to take my clones in groups of 5 !-- I got a bunch of varieties so 5 cuts each takes up lots of holes ! --So I got that !-- I ate too many caps this morning and I'm O.K. with that !--

Cane I tried to go back to school !-- I was close to getting my RN degree with D.D. when I fell !-- Couple years ago I took a Psychology class !-- Didn't go so well !-- I passed but they ask me not to come back because it seems I disrupted they class with my opinions !


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2017)

They got these mind things they do like in abnormal psychology they had this no win scenario for us to discuss !-- One them things supposed to make U have deep thoughts !-- They said --There is a mass murder on a bus load of people U don't know which person it is just that they on the bus  and if U don't blow the bus up and kill him millions will die !-- What will U do and why ? -- I said that is easy I blow it up-- but --He may have got on the wrong bus so maybe I should blow up the one behind it and the one in front of it !-- Just in case ?-


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2017)

Those 5 clones each ? -- As I go up on size I'm have to come down on plant number per box !-- These midgets I can run maybe 6 per bloom box !-- Next move will be down to 4 plants per box !--5 cuts of a variety and I take the best 4 for a bloom box !-- When veg starts to out growing bloom then I can double bloom --but not for awhile yet so I gotta hold them back !-- Trying to get things where I can have 1 box -one variety !-- Just not there yet !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 28, 2017)

G'morning everyone.  Keef, In the past, I have just ran 2 varieties at a time and I ran the same 2 plants for years.  Then after you sent me that care package I ran 5 varieties.  Then Rose let me have the nurse and I ran 6.  Right now I have 4 varieties going strong but at the end, if I don't get ripped off this time,  I'm going to turn off the lights for a while and start up fresh with a whole new plan.   

You know those autos I got from Umbra?  You would flip over them little devils.  You could grow them in your setup probably 2 to a bin and man!  They are the fruitiest things I've ever smelled.  I really wish one of 'em would'a been a male 'cause I would have loved to make a bunch of seeds of these girls.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 28, 2017)

Take a look 

View attachment 20170928_124038.jpg


View attachment 20170928_123948.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2017)

Nice Nick !-- I needed a weed education and onliest way I know is go grow'm and see what they do !-- I will be cutting down to maybe 6 maybe 8 max !--- Right now I don't know which !-- That's what happened to me I had just been running my Widow then a ho bunch of different seed showed up !-- I'm just now getting a handle on what works well and what doesn't !-- I kinda wanted one from each categories but old Stoners forgot to categorize weed !-- So I decided one of each flavor ? -- That didn't work !-- Too many flavors !
I went back to the terepene book and all I ended up with was a headache ! -- If when I started a new variety I would turn loose of one this wouldn't be a problem !-- My Widow ? --She turned 4 years old in August !-- 
I have only recently accepted that there is no path to where I wanna go !-- I gotta turn loose and fly by the seat of my pants and follow my instincts !-- After I find my next boy bred I'll start shedding varieties !
I need a feminized seed run on a bunch of girls first !-- He still a seed on a Snow Desiel plant !- Fathered by Black Berry Snow Lotus! -- "Black Snow " !


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2017)

When I read about how varieties came to be seems lots of them started out as mistakes ? -- So when I breed I be sloppy !-- Umbra got his BOX of Stuff breeding system and so far my technique is the pollen gets loose and gets lots of places I didn't mean it to get !-- Long as I only got one boy blooming at a time I know who the daddy of any see is ! But then I gotta grow'm out and see what I did !


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2017)

Should be pics of post hurricane bloom !-- The boxes one week apart starting with the youngest to the oldest !-- 4 more boxes --4 more weeks and the rotation give me that weekly harvest again !-- 

View attachment 20170928_133904-1.jpg


View attachment 20170928_133926.jpg


View attachment 20170928_134543-1.jpg


View attachment 20170928_134558-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Sep 28, 2017)

No hurricane gona slow you down..looks great bro...
Who invented algebra,  geometry anyhow? To think that someone actually uses it. 
Time for a puff.......:48:.......


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2017)

I been watching the post hurricane news from Puerto Rico !-- I will stop there because I'm not allowed to use those kinds of words when talking about our country's leadership or lack there of !-- I feel for the islands  we didn't know when or if help was coming after Katrina! -- It's a desperate feeling !-- Help needs to be there right now or people start dying ! -- They need General Russell Honore to take charge down there  he know how to get sheet done !-- That's the savior of New Orleans right there !


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2017)

Harvey still not thru with us !-- Cities run on tax money !-- This a resort area and all the hotel's are full with refugees !-- No tax on those rooms !-- The resorts are mostly damaged so no vacationers or visitors !-- They say they gotta cut services for the budget !-- Lots of resort related companies gonna go bankrupt !
The beach is no longer a fun place !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm gettin' toasted tonite!


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2017)

Get toasted tonite ?-- I wish I woulda got that memo earlier I been there ! - Been listening to some Primus !--
Jerry was a Race Car Driver !-- and -- The Devil Went down To Georgia !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 28, 2017)

mrcane said:


> No hurricane gona slow you down..looks great bro...
> Who invented algebra,  geometry anyhow? To think that someone actually uses it.
> Time for a puff.......:48:.......



Pythagoras. I use it every day. He also created western music theory. the whole tone-tone-semitone-tone-tone-tone-semitone. The idea of middle C. He tried to prove that the relationship between the sun and planets in our solar system, were the same as the notes to middle C.


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2017)

Umbra What up smart brother ? -- Who taught the ancient Americans about "Sacred Geometry" -- and what exactly is sacred geometry ?


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 28, 2017)

umbra said:


> Pythagoras. I use it every day. He also created western music theory. the whole tone-tone-semitone-tone-tone-tone-semitone. The idea of middle C. He tried to prove that the relationship between the sun and planets in our solar system, were the same as the notes to middle C.



Gee Mr Taggart, you use your tongue perttier than a 20 dollar *****.


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2017)

What is "C" in da middle of anyway ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2017)

Blazing Saddles !-- Love that movie !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 29, 2017)

Keef said:


> What is "C" in da middle of anyway ?



Usually it's fight about in the middle of that piano over there... it's a white key!


----------



## Ron (Sep 29, 2017)

C 
next to D, Before B in white keys
Before Db, next to B#


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2017)

or simply B sharp, lol ( I don't have a sharp symbol on my computer ). Morning weed nerds and music theory dweebs, time for another one.


----------



## zigggy (Sep 29, 2017)

RIP hef,,,man saw more *** then a toilet seat,,,may you find peace


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hot and humid again today !

Umbra U be sharp too !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 29, 2017)

Hey folks!  Top of the morning to ya.  Lets all smoke one and get outside to enjoy the day.:48:


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2017)

Heck yeah. When I went to Sublime, I rolled 60 joints and passed them out. Figured it was the best way to celebrate my 60th.


----------



## zigggy (Sep 29, 2017)

just finished my last tea,, about to take the dogs out,,see what the day brings,,i wish my dogs could get high ,,i think my little dog would enjoy it,,the big dog not so much


----------



## Aggie007 (Sep 29, 2017)

Good morning peeps. Starting of the day with HP and coffee. Then getting to work. Got my first dried out lemon tree to try out later today. My mouth is watering just thinking about it.


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

Well Happy Birthday Umbra !-- 
Nick I'm down with the joint but not so much about going outside and enjoying the day !-- Like a sauna out there already !-- We got a cool front cooling supposed to cool it off soon !-- Transfered a Nurse Larry-x- BBSL to aero today !-- Got a Nightshade and something else that should be ready to move later ! -- Working on ole King Louie this morning and it's working !-- Got caps in my belly !-- Maybe I can get some stuff done today !-- Just been laid up and not doing much last several days !-- Just been doing the minimum on farming !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

Aggie I've heard good things about the Lemon Tree !-- I'm looking for a good lemon !-- I got 2 of Umbra's Squish -x-Oregon Lemon babies to sex soon !-- Hoping one of them will fit the bill !


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

Umbra we had tickets to see a band called "Kaleo" in Austin this weekend  but we can't  make it !-- I'm old but I happen to know the band Sublime !


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2017)

then you'll appreciate Offspring opened for them. In between sets they played a punk band from NY hits on the PA systems. It got me all riled up for Sublime. Still riled up...
 I-O let's go, I O let's go.


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

U guys need to help me figure something out !-- I'm trying to decide how to set up a production grow when it's time !-- I know some of U use coco coir in those cloth bags !-- We can have some high humidity down here like today !-- Doing this aero thing with LEDs I don't have any exposed water that add extra water to the air that I would then have to removed -- Is there a way to use coco coir to support the plants without having all that moisture in the air ?-- Maybe like a drip and drain in series ? -- When I go up on plant size I'm need something to support my plants !-- What I'm doing now works great on controlling humidity !--I want to keep that control without kicking up power cost !


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

Sublime and Offspring that's  a good match they should tour together !


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm full of questions today !-- Caps must be kicking in !-- O.K. so what I'm doing with these aero boxes cost me right at $400 a square meter to set up -(-that's 2 boxes per sq.meter )then just add nutes and power !-- 
I got no idea what it would cost to grow another way but some my boxes coming up on 4 years old !-- Plus I  think of the grow as how much yield per sq.yd. or meter instead of how much I get off each plant !-- If it takes 3-4 plants to match what someone else gets from one plant in the same amount of space I got no problem with that !-- Am I just having some Stoner thoughts or does this make any sense ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

This must be a sign of a truely sick mind ?-- Who would do such a thing to a poor defenseless plant ? 

View attachment 20170929_092212-2.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2017)

Umbra, your birthday is tomorrow right? 

Good morning all.

things are looking up around here.. phewy. Hope you are all well and medicated.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 29, 2017)

Yummy, harvest day today. 4 Barney's Farm Critical Kusk, 4 World of Seeds Landrace Afghan (this is a fav of mine) and 8 G-13 Lab's Cinderella99

I'll have another attempt at time lapse to post later or tomorrow. I think with my back hurting, it might be a 2 day effort. LOL 

View attachment 929.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

New lawn mower don't want to run !-- I'm not allowed to kill it !-- It starts if I take the plug out and pour a little gas in the hole then put the plug back cause there is no other way to prime it !-- Starts the dies !-- Ain't getting any gas !- Tank is full !-- I think it is possessed and needs to be exorcized !-- I am just the man to do it too but I ain't allowed to kill anymore lawnmowers so I'm frustrated !-- I put that pick ax right thru the top of it in one mighty swing and it frustrate no one ever again !


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

PVC pipe ? -- Dam growers can do anything with some dam PVC !-- Impressive Hack !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

I been thinking about a piece of maybe 8 inch PVC on a slight angle so it would drain and put some 4 inch aero baskets weighted with some clay balls and a sprayer or drip hose for each plants and let it drain to a res. for another trip !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 29, 2017)

Hack, you really got 'em jammed in there.  Looks good bud


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 29, 2017)

I had eggs and potatoes and corn beef hash for breakfast.  Harley polished the plate.  Who needs a dishwasher?


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 29, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Hack, you really got 'em jammed in there.  Looks good bud



16 plants in a 4x4 is pretty much my M.O. It has it's problems, for sure. But, yields are nice.

House smells pretty strong. Good thing I'm making bread today with my new Ankarsrum mixer.


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

Rose's Purple Haze !-- I might just have to hit this sheet ? 

View attachment 20170929_121028-1.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 29, 2017)

That is a work of art Keef


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

She do get frosty OF !-- Nice smoke too ! -- She don't need no help but they told me the Black Berry Snow Lotus male bring the fire !-- So I bred him to her ! -- Just enough to get a couple tablespoons full of seed !
U breed dank to dank U get dank !-- I ain't satisfied with that !--When I  get my dam Purple  Blackberry smoke we can call it even ?

Edit : -- Frosty Purple Blackberry Smoke !


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

Mommy's babies !-- Waldo (BBSL) got loose amongst my girls !-- 2 Front right might be my dam Purple blackberry !-- I'm not breeding for a variety !-- This is about that one single female plant !-- My Purple Blackberry is in those seed !-- Why would it not be ?-- Just like a dam easter egg hunt to find it ! 

View attachment 20170929_140132.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

The Strawberry grow off !--" Mother"-on the left  -- Plush  Berry-x- Strawberry Desiel out the house of Umbra versus
Her  Daughter fathered by a Strawberry Rhino male whose pollen came from Bud up in Canada that made a great journey to get here !-- The seed for that father came from the Gloman in Illinois -he be around soon-
Came to Texas and I sent them to Bud !-- Then the pollen came back to father that girl on the right !-- 
There can only be one Strawberry !-- Somehow Waldo got to the Strawberry girl too and she gave me a few seed !-- Anyway girls show me what U got !-- 

View attachment 20170929_141853.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 29, 2017)

Wow! My entire hows smells like a giant lilac bush in full bloom. LOL

The Afghan is the most lilac smelling strain I have grown yet.

I got the 8 kush plants done and in the drying tent. My back is killing me. I may let the 8 Cinderella99 go until tomorrow.

Cindy really smells up the house. LOL It's not so bad just harvesting but that rotary bud trimmer really works up a smell.


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

They call them "Doggles" !-- They a little crooked but she gotta get used to them if she wants to ride !

Don't look at me like that !-- I just do what I'm told ! 

View attachment 20170929_181344.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, your birthday is tomorrow right?
> 
> Good morning all.
> 
> things are looking up around here.. phewy. Hope you are all well and medicated.



That would be correct. 9/30/57


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2017)

Hey Hack, nice bush. I bet you would rock some of my stuff. Keef is the keeper of the beans. If you are interested, talk to him.


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

I was thinking the same thing Umbra but I don't got many of several and what I got is mostly start over seed !-- but --I  got plenty your stuff bred to that BBSL !-- Wait I do got plenty  f-2 --B.B. King !-- --I bet he could rock The White -x-Nepal Indica ! --The Snow Desiel with that BBSL dad aren't ready yet !-- but I got seed by -- Mazar -I-Shariff -- Barney's Farm Nightshade -- Rose's Purple Haze -- Must be another half dozen crosses !


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

Umbra I was in such a hurry to get a lemon that I didn't let them age and I went thru all those and only got 3 Squish -Oregon Lemon and the first was a boy !-- That stick did die !-- So I got 2 plants left !-- What's the chance of a boy and a girl ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

I got one Green Santa seed package sitting on my bar !-- Hell yeah I hook Hack up with some seed !-- I see how he grows now and I got some ideas !-- Some ain't been grown before but I know they momma and daddy !-- Ain't no lesser weed seed though !-- They just different !-- Mostly finish in about 60 days !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2017)

squish x OL, I have a few more of those. I have a few things going out soon, I'll add them to the list.


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

I got those 2 Squish -x-Oregon Lemon  plants so I might get what I want ?-- It was my fault I shoulda put the seed  up in the fridge for awhile !--  I did the same with these seed I bred !-- Had a 20 % germ rate or less so far cause they still green !-- Only thing is I had plenty to play with !-- I just wanted to see if they would germ !-- I got a couple plants from seed I took a few days before Harvey hit !-- That's only been a little over a month !-- I have no patience !
I been keeping up with the slow response to Maria in Puerto Rico !-- Dam shame right there !-- Harvey left a gift for Houston -- Been the first death from that flesh eating bacteria and one the superfund sites that got flooded was filled with dioxins not sure how bad they are but it was on the banks of the San Jacinto River !
It runs down to Lake Houston if that lake gets low they can release water down that same contaminated riverbed to keep Houston in drinking water !-- Note to self : -- Don't drink nothing when passing thru there !


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2017)

My nephew survived flesh eating bacteria. My sister called me to tell me she called a Priest for last rights. He made it back alive and rejuvenated. @ 44 he won 3 championship BJJ competitions.
Our military has leaders that speak the truth about how our country is headed, and how the USAF will be run, regardless of who is president. By the people, not the president. oops, did that turn political, shoot I just call it the daily news. Keef, you a bad, bad man. Look how I am now.


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

If I didn't know better I would think U heard the speech given by the Commander of the US Air Force Academy today !-- The man spoke truth to power !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2017)

I can say that I AM proud to be an American and truly mean it!


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

Surely U not talking about liberty and justice --FOR ALL ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2017)

well maybe a reasonable faxsmile


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2017)

U got me started on Sublime and Offspring this morning so how I ended up with Linkin Park --Sound garden --Audioslave and some how that Temple of the Dog with Pearl Jam snuck in there !--

Umbra in my book to not speak out about a perceived injustice is the same as taking part of the blame for that injustice !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2017)

throw in some Ramones


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Sun coming out after a rain this morning! -- Ugh !-- Not moving so well !-- Left arm not participating -- I might need extra caps ? - Was out of decarb so it's in the oven !-- Sucks to get old !-- 
Dam it Hurts when I do this !-- The medicine that helps me is against the law !-- It's like living in the twilight zone !-- They'll offer me morphine soon as they take an X-ray but they'll put me in jail for the medicine I grow myself !-- I might get flaky today if this don't ease up some !- I really need a day without hurting soon !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 30, 2017)

Good morning folks.  Woke up to sunshine and 46 degrees.  Winter's coming.


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Mid 70's here Nick! -- 46 in September ? -- Maybe we cool off some next week !-- We headed to 90 today !
So U gonna shut down and redo the grow after this cycle ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Got a couple more children of Waldo into aero baskets -- AK48--x-- BBSL and one those Panama Power plants -- Got another Blackberry Nurse Larry to move later and I think another one from Umbra's  GT -x- BOC ! -- Redoing the grow room ? -- I know what my problems in the grow are and ain't no reason to fix those problems yet !-- I put some weight on bottom the plant and veg them maybe another 2 weeks and I'm kicking it !-- Still figuring out what grows best for me !-- This SR 91 I got from WoodHippy got me impressed with how it grow !--


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 30, 2017)

We had a low of 39 last night. Time to bring in the outdoor plants.


----------



## umbra (Sep 30, 2017)

6:30 here and sun is not up yet. In the 50's here this morning. Shorts with a hoody and sox


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

U people that live in snow country better be extra careful this winter !-- These hurricanes have scattered southerners all over the country !-- This winter U see someone driving on ice and they run up to a stop light and slam on the brakes ? --They be one of us !-- Back in the day when I was in Illinois I went thru a red light like that except I went thru that red light going round and round !-- Worthless brakes !-- U can steer all U want but it don't change nothing !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Water temp at the beach is 82 !


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

I saw on the news that DOJ is trying to get the Facebook records of the people who opposed the administration from some site ! -- I got a problem !-- I don't do Facebook so could someone PLEASE  turn me in ! -- From the tweets this morning it was obvious that school was out for the Pres. ! ( No Class)


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2017)

Good morning all, Umbra, again, happy birthday!

We are cleaning out the garage so that we can bring down all the stuff in the attic and look at it and toss or keep it... we have been in this house 37 years.  I have no idea what is even up there but Christmas stuff. If you don't hear from me by tonight, I was buried in stuff.


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Get it Rose !-- I was using my attic as a drying room for awhile !-- Then I realized it dries just as quick if I just hang it in the grow room !-- Hell hot in my attic !- I don't go up there unless I gotta !-- Only a few boxes in the attic !-- Home burned down a few years after we married so we moved to Hammond Louisiana !-- Then after Katrina we came here !-- We were in a hurry to get da hell outta dodge we mighta left some stuff in the attic !--


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2017)

Keef, this is a very nostalgic trip. My mom and dad's stuff are in the garage..I need to have all my nephews come up and get what they want. I don't want to leave this for my kids to do.. yuck.

Good morning mr cane, i hope you are well and causing some trouble somewhere.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 30, 2017)

Good morning OFC 50s here in PNW looks like another beautiful day...
Rose good luck in the attic ,we need to do the same thing...
Umbra..Happy Birthday !!!!...:48:.......
Little ones seam happy gave them a little mineral tea last night, perked them right up.. 

View attachment 20170930_072813.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Nostalgia ? -- I got none of that !-- I was worked like a farm animal growing up and my step father took the time to make a special leather strap to beat us with ! -- I'll never know the feeling U and Cane felt about your parents !-- I'm not complaining or looking for pity !-- U grow up and survive that sheet and it doesn't warp your mind it makes U strong !--


----------



## mrcane (Sep 30, 2017)

I





Rosebud said:


> Keef, this is a very nostalgic trip. My mom and dad's stuff are in the garage..I need to have all my nephews come up and get what they want. I don't want to leave this for my kids to do.. yuck.
> 
> Good morning mr cane, i hope you are well and causing some trouble somewhere.


 Making pear sauce and brining some Salomon too smoke tomorrow....
   After cleaning out my parent's house ,the house  being in the family over 100yrs..was no bargain 2 dumpsters, and 3 weeks of work..now I intend to do the same thing here..  Try to Have fun with it Rose..what the kids don't want have a free sale...


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Dam dirt farmers with your watering and fertilizing ? -- I don't get it but to each his own !-- I germ them in those biofoam cubes then soon as they big enough for the root to reach thru that 1 inch thick foam aero collar they got to veg. !-- No more watering or worry about fertilizing not enough or too much !-- I just top my boxes off about once a week !-- Except for that there is just not much more to do !-- She pretty much run on automatic for the people !-- If I could top off the boxes automatically I wouldn't have much to do !


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Cane the 1st pic is Umbra's White Indica-x- Blackberry Snow Lotus !-- We started seed the same day I think !-- Anyway U dirt farmer never get to see those roots start to fishbone like in this Purple Haze -x- BBSL  !-- I love to see healthy roots ! 

View attachment 20170930_100147.jpg


View attachment 20170930_100302.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 30, 2017)

still working on a buzz of epic proportions


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Sounds like something right up my alley Umbra !-- I can't in good conscience let U do this alone! --


----------



## mrcane (Sep 30, 2017)

Yep.....:48:.......


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

U know that frosty Purple Haze I posted yesterday ? -- I just decarb some that Bud and ate 6 --00 gel caps packed full with a coconut oil chaser !-- Don't wait for me Umbra !-- I feel it bout to kick in !-- U sure U can't die from eating too many caps ? -- Smoking that Snow Desiel! - Yep !-- I be there shortly !


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Seed ?--I don't have enough of the seed U sent me Umbra to share but I got these !-- All fathered by Waldo !
Gonna be dankity-dank -dank !-- I got more of some and less of others !-- But anyone want some let me know ! 

View attachment 20170930_103200.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 30, 2017)

Happy B-day Umbra!  Hope you live to see a hundred.  I'm one of those lucky people who grew up in the Cleaver's house.  My Dad bought a thousand acres of farmland because my brother joined the FFA and wanted to raise a steer.  Next thing you know, we had 150 head of Polled Herfords and 5 Black Angus bulls.  I learned to be enterprising at an early age.  Being in the Military for 20+ years, 3 divorces and moving who knows how many times, I don't have much left to pass out.  I've kinda given it out as I went.  Now that I'm permanent I guess I'll start acquiring things again.


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Back in the day they told me ole Rebel needed to walk 4 miles a day !-- Ain't nobody said I had to walk 4 miles too !-- 

View attachment 20170930_110056-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

We went the same way everyday --He knew where to go !-- Comfortable stride too !--


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2017)

Keef that purple haze looked so good i wanted some stat.

Cane, just going thru my dads sports clippings and I did laugh. I came across one that was a very interesting prayer, I said, this isn't my dads, i turned it over and it was about a basketball game he was the star of.  I thought of you. Good to laugh.  Found this of our bull Big Red...View attachment bullga.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 30, 2017)

Keef said:


> So U gonna shut down and redo the grow after this cycle ?



I am.  I'm going to repaint everything and open up a third room.  I am going to run a whole garden full of new stuff and take 3 or 4 clones of each.  I'm going to keep the ones I really like and give the rest to a friend of mine.  I saved Nurse Larry, I have 3 clones of her in 1 gallon pots.  The rest I'm going to let go.  I am going to go stretchy Sativa dominate in one room, short and squat Indica in another room, and a third room for clone nursery.  The goal is to wind up with 2 or 3 to go along with the nurse and then I hope to just run a small run of each to keep me in smoke and with a decent variety.  When I do like now and smoke the same strain all the time I build up a pretty heavy tolerance.

My goal is to set up a couple of RDWC plants and see how that goes.  After watching about a million Youtube videos on hydro, this seems like the way to go.
I just have to see for myself if this hydro is worth the expense.


----------



## umbra (Sep 30, 2017)

somehow I am competing for worst music posted with this guy over at OFC @ stax. Hippie's ears are bleeding somewhere between Bob Dylan doing Frank Sinatra and Rufus Harley doing some Scotch Soul bagpipe jazz in the wrong key.


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

My post button no work !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 30, 2017)

I would like to find a technique that would improve the quality of my smoke and maybe shorten up the growing time.  I seem to need to veg about 6 or seven weeks to get the yield I like and then my flower cycles seem to run about ten days or so longer then other growers.  I think the rdwc may do what I want.  By the way keef, there are some excellent scrogs being built out of pvc for tubs like you grow in.  I use 2x4's for mine but you can continue to grow the way you are now if you build a scrog support over the bin.


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

So now it does ? -- Beeches! -- This phone be asking for it !-- 
Rose I woulda  rode Big Red !
Nick I'm still figuring out what I want to grow !-- I know I gotta get D.D. to help me decide which varieties  to drop !-- I need to cut it in half !
Umbra my sound track for the day is Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton in thier work together and separately! -- I be grooving to Traffic --Cream -- Derek and the Dominoes! --


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 30, 2017)

umbra said:


> somehow I am competing for worst music posted with this guy over at OFC @ stax. Hippie's ears are bleeding somewhere between Bob Dylan doing Frank Sinatra and Rufus Harley doing some Scotch Soul bagpipe jazz in the wrong key.




Throw some Neil Young out there.  At least those boys could hold a tune.:joint4:


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

I had to take these a little early because of the storm but they turned out alright !-- I'm smoke me some of one of them !-- 

View attachment 20170930_120757-1.jpg


View attachment 20170930_120711-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Umbra breed stuff gets a white fuzz all over them !-- Don't point out the crows feet on my trim job !-- Dam hurricane was coming and I had to go !


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Umbra did that GT have some fruit in it ? -- I can't identify it yet but this is fruity !-- -- However it turns out in a jar this another trick pony like the Snow Desiel !-- D.D. sent me a text  a couple days ago said -- Grow more of that GT-X-BOC !-- Don't matter to me how it turns out I know it for the trick pony it is !


----------



## mrcane (Sep 30, 2017)

Beautiful Nugs Keef looks like a keeper


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Cane thanks -- I got too many keepers !-- I gotta let some stuff go and it may just come down to an actual coin toss ! -- Cuz I got almost 2 dozen varieties  !-- That is too many !-- I want to cut it down to 8 or so !-- Getting rid of 2/3 of my girls not gonna be easy !-- This is just too much juggling !-- I let my Master Kush sit in veg for about 6 months  without running it !-- I just broke it out again and bout to make a run of it !


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 30, 2017)

Yummy, scissor hash. One of my all-time favorite things about harvest day. I think this tastes even better than rosin.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 30, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> Yummy, scissor hash. One of my all-time favorite things about harvest day. I think this tastes even better than rosin.



Me too!  Congrats


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Dam lawnmower started and I had to mow !-- Took some more caps and now I pay the price! -- It's not so much the mowing that hurts me it's pulling on the start rope !-- It wasn't too bad !-- Got done just in time to hear to hear the Pres. talk about respecting the flag while people in Puerto Rico beg for help and he treats them like he treats  immigrants !-- His repsonse to Charlottesville -- Pardoning Sheriff Joe -- Targeting the black NFL players and now the way he treats Puerto Rico !-- Is there a pattern here or is it just me !
Maybe the caps will kick in and I won't care anymore ?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 30, 2017)

I hope so.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 30, 2017)

It's no wonder this Cinderella99 is so popular. It smells, tastes and even looks beautiful. I love the colors. 

View attachment 93017-3.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2017)

Beautiful bud Hack !


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- I had a long talk with myself and I'm a reformed heathen !-- I'm off to church then a RNC get together to pray for the wall !-- I'm be a whole new person from now on !

It sounds good but I don't believe it myself !-- I'm just lit up and talking trash ! -- I yam what I yam and I'm O.K. with that !-- Time to get Yo tired as* up and do this day !-- Weed ain't smoking itself !-- Let's do this thing !


----------



## umbra (Oct 1, 2017)

Morning everyone


----------



## mrcane (Oct 1, 2017)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine here...here we go......:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2017)

Good morning peeps. That Cindy looks wonderful Hackerman. I would be happy to smoke that. beautiful.

well, had a full day in the garage going thru my mom and dads things. Pretty heavy. mentally.  My new best friends are the two dudes at goodwill that help me unload my car, Cupcakes for them today.  I think i might have two more days of this. Cane, i just keep telling myself i am doing this for my kids. They wouldn't know what to do with all this stuff.   thank goodness for speedy pot.


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2017)

Tell me if my thinking is right ? -- I got something I call the BlueT.E. --mom was the Tranquil Elephantizer (Snow Lotus-x-88g13hp )--dad was Umbra's B.B. King -- So do I breed her to the Black Berry Snow Lotus male ? -- I got seed on the Snow Desiel fathered by that BBSL -- (Black Snow ) -- So U think hit the Blue T.E. with the BBSL ? -- Then hit a a girl from that with this Black Snow that is still just a twinkle in my eye ?  U got to be pretty high to figure this stuff out !-- I might not be high enough yet ?--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 2, 2017)

That is some nice looking flower there, Hack. Cindy99 will have to be on my list for a someday grow. 

I feel your pain, Keef. Literally. Hot and humid weather here in Taiwan is making my joints feel like I am 152 years old, not 52.

Sorry Rose. I had to go through my dads stuff when he passed away a few years ago. A lot of memories...

Everyone - smoke a fatty for me. Another 10 days til I can join in the fun...


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Last night someone opened fire from way up in the Mandalay in Vegas -- Right now the body count is 50 dead and around 200 injured !-- There was a country music concert and he just started stripping clips into the crowd from like 30 stories up !-- They  didn't even know what was happening !-- Sympathy for Las Vagas loss !


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2017)

Bad night . My birthday cold morphed into copd attack and spent most on Sunday night in the ER. Scared my son and me.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 2, 2017)

Good morning everyone.  We are in Fayetteville.  Harley gets surgery at 10am so wish us luck if you have time.


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Best wishes Nick !-- It's as hard on U as it is on Harley !-- Ya'll gonna be O.K. !-- If U brought one fire it up be good medicine for U !

Umbra -- Dam Cuz !-- Breathing is a good thing !-- I hope U get well soon !


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

U could feel the funk building yesterday ! --I didn't want to even talk to anyone !-- I tried by making one poor as* post but my heart wasn't in it !-- Ya'll take care out there !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Running low on EM1 !-- I gotta have my EM1 !-- I divide my grow experience into 2 categories! -- Before EM1 and after EM 1 !-- I might have to go back in that Hydro store -- Scares me cause they know too much about what these things are used for !-- I gotta a persona for that !-- I go as Keef the mute !-- I ain't saying sheet to nobody !-- Get my EM1 and get da hell outta dodge !-- I got some ordered and it should be here in plenty of time !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2017)

Umbra, are you ok this morning? I m so sorry that happened, I hope your really are ok. was this asthma?

There are no words for the shooting.

Keef, EM1 is at amazon.  OF, ten days and counting. Thinking of you.


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Rose -- I know we got Amazon Prime  !--and  Amazon be thy name !-- Just about all my grow stuff comes from them !-- They bring me everything from toilet paper to coffee !-- If they would Bring me cold stuff I wouldn't even have to go to the store !


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, are you ok this morning? I m so sorry that happened, I hope your really are ok. was this asthma?
> 
> There are no words for the shooting.
> 
> Keef, EM1 is at amazon.  OF, ten days and counting. Thinking of you.



I am ok. For me a cold can be deadly. My bronchial passages swelled to the point I was having a hard time breathing. I started turning blue and I debated whether to go to ER or not. I tried laying down to go to bed and it decided it for me. My son drove me to the ER. Mega dose of prednisone and 4 albuterol treatments and I walked out of the ER. This is what happens when I have a cold or the flu. Doctor mentioned working is probably not in my future.


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Sorry Cuz I thought I could lay hands on some rescue breathers but I couldn't !


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2017)

Well I have been on borrowed time with being off meds for 2 years


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

No one should have to die because they can't get the medicine they need ! -- I know how serious that event was !-- Umbra very well could have died !-- Now the ER gonna want to be paid they blood money !


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Last of the pre- hurricane girls !-- They puny but frosty !-- Top --Bubba's Momma --Bottom left --Snow Desiel -- bottom right -- Golden Ticket -x- BOC! -- I likes them frosty ! 

View attachment 20171002_111914-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

I hope we hear that Harley did O.K. soon !-- I never met him but Dam! -- We all dog people up in here !-- If I was Nick I would be all worried too !-- It's great to be all independent and stuff but then when there's nothing U can do but count on others like that doggie surgeon --it ain't easy !

Nick keep us posted !


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2017)

Yes Nick, lets us know how he is doing when you get a chance. My son finally gets it. He said why didn't you tell me you were sick ... I told him, I've been telling you for the last 4 years. The dr had a heart to heart with him about my future. 4 years too late in my opinion.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2017)

oh geez, Umbra do you have an inhaler now? I would have been really mad if you died. Please be careful? Can you be more careful? I am glad you are kinda ok. It is hard to rest  with that much pred, but i hope you are resting today.

Harley is in my thoughts. I had a vet ophthalmologist do surgery on one of our poodles eyes. She was supposed to have both done, juvenile cataracts. Took the vet 4 hours for one eye, she never had the other one done. But she could see with one eye for ever.. I hpe harley is good. We love our pets so much.

Keef let me know about that bubba. sure is pretty.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 2, 2017)

I hope you get to feeling better soon umbra. It's a damn shame that in this century and in this country, we don't have health care for everyone. It seems that it's only for the wealthy and the governing class...

Get well umbra and Harley...!


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Will do Rose !- She has fought me from the start !-- I still haven't had a proper run !-- Had enough to know she nice as PH --Different but just as good as PH or NL !-- I need a run where nothing goes wrong !-- I think can do her better than I have !-- They said that BBSL male "bring the fire " -Bring it !-- - PH and NL don't really need any help but we gonna see if he brought the fire cause I got babies from both !-- I might as well bloom Waldo again and let him get to the girls he missed first time !-- It don't freeze around here so in winter when no one suspects anything I stick a male outside to bloom !-- He don't have to be massive to get pollen !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

1st -- Umbra's "Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel " -- She has no hint of Strawberry fresh dried !-- A month in a jar and it smells like a jar of fresh strawberries !-- She in a grow off with her daughter right now !

2nd -- The grow coming back together !-- These still have 4 weeks to finish !

3rd -- SR 91 -- That's all I know about her except I think she kinda indica heavy !-- Not a problem ! 

View attachment 20171002_133810-1.jpg


View attachment 20171002_133847-1.jpg


View attachment 20171002_133954.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> oh geez, Umbra do you have an inhaler now? I would have been really mad if you died. Please be careful? Can you be more careful? I am glad you are kinda ok. It is hard to rest  with that much pred, but i hope you are resting today.
> 
> Harley is in my thoughts. I had a vet ophthalmologist do surgery on one of our poodles eyes. She was supposed to have both done, juvenile cataracts. Took the vet 4 hours for one eye, she never had the other one done. But she could see with one eye for ever.. I hpe harley is good. We love our pets so much.
> 
> Keef let me know about that bubba. sure is pretty.


Yes Rose, I have a couple of scripts. That much pred made all the difference, in my opinion. While doing the nebulizer treatment, I fell asleep. I got some sleep when I got home. My big scare was my heart racing because of the swallow breathing. 20 min after the pred, heart rate and blood pressure came down and stabilized. The weight of the world was on my chest last night, now it is only an elephant, lol.


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

If we gonna go off on medicine !- I think the most gifted should be trained as doctors not just those whose parents can find a way to send them to school !-- I used to have to assist a vascular surgeon who wouldn't have even made a good plumber !-- ( No offense THG !) -- I mean leaky pipes are not acceptable in either case ! -- He kick me out the room a couple times !-- I asked him if he was gonna sew that up or just let it bleed ? -- We did not get along !


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2017)

Keef, you are rocking those strains.


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

I wish I could say it was because I was such a good farmer Umbra but I'm not !-- I put this stuff in RO water and keep my boxes full  and the frost comes from the LEDs -- U can shoot me now I said it ! -- There's many ways to the Dank and I found one !-- Growing the way I do is very easy !


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Umbra I'm sexing one of your Temple -x- BPU -- 3 boys in a row !-- I think I got my girl this time !-- There's no hair yet but I'm pretty sure !-- Might know for sure tomorrow! - Then if she got even a hint of hermie in her I'll put her under enough stress that it'll show !

Edit : -- One day soon I promise to pH again! -- If I can ever find that meter ?-- I haven't checked pH in cycles !-- Simple rule is if the plants don't look right !-- Empty the box and start with fresh nute water -- Something wrong with a single plant in a box --Remove  and trash it just in case  !-- If nothing wrong with the plants why I want to run around doing pH all the time ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Onliest thing is if that frost ain't in the genetics ? -- It ain't coming out unless U Jesus or something !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 2, 2017)

Hey folks.  It warms my heart to hear all the sympathy and well wishes from my friends here at MP.  The surgery went well, Harley is resting.  They were going to allow me to take him home but in a moment of weakness I decided to let them keep him overnight.  Now the waiting begins.  They are sending the tumor out for biopsy and we will get the results back in a few days.  I am now second guessing my decision to let them keep him.  I know it was for the best but he has not been away from me overnight since I was in the hospital 3 years ago.  I hope the pain meds he is on keep him pretty well knocked out until tomorrow.


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm cooking !-- Whose hungry ? 

View attachment 20171002_175113-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2017)

St Nick, they will keep him sedated and comfortable I bet.  we need to start him on some meds. 

Keef, i have never seen that in my little northern girl life.  I would taste it.


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2017)

I like Cajun and creole cooking


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Nick how did I miss that post ? -Good deal about Harley !-- I musta been typing when U posted !-- Good deal !-- Like Rose said he be mostly knocked out tonight and that's a good thing and if anything goes wrong someone will be keeping an eye on him !


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Tom Petty is brain dead and expected to die later today !-- RIP Tom !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 2, 2017)

Keef said:


> Tom Petty is brain dead and expected to die later today !-- RIP Tom !



Yeah thats sad, he was one of the most consistent of old rockers. Even years into his career. I got to see him a couple of times over the years.


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Then I'm sure U don't have this either Rose !- Not my favorite brand but we need to make an order from the Bayou soon anyway and get some pounds of frozen picked and cleaned crawfish tails and stuff like Tasso !-- 
That Boudin  Rose is like a Cajun rice and pork dressing stuffed into a sausage casing ! 

View attachment 20171002_183556.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

My phone has decided to switch up and down without my consent !-- I don't know how to fix it so I need to learn to turn my phone upside down !


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 2, 2017)

umbra said:


> I like Cajun and creole cooking



Ditto on that. When I was working many of my customers were in Alabama, Georgia and Louisiana. One of the best things about traveling was the food.


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

I thought I would take it upon myself to teach Rose how to cook some simple Cajun dishes if she wishes !
Some people don't like spicy !-- I like a little spice but no sense in burning out the taste buds !-- I need to talk to D.D. about some easy  recipes where the ingredients are universally available !-- That andoullie sausage up there that is just for seasoning in my book it is way too spicy to eat like on a bun !-- Some can !-- I don't !-- Dice some of that up and use it in stuff like beans and it's a whole nother dish !-- Maybe a Cajun Meatloaf ? -- Yeah that's a good one !-- She got the cooking bible so I'm outta luck right now !


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

I am married to arguably the best cajun cook ever was !-- One half her family come from eastern and northern Louisiana !-- The other half from more the New Orleans area !-- 2 different Louisiana cooking styles and she married them together !-- Then she met me and I say girlfriend I love the cooking but them chicken legs and half crabs in the Shell got to go !-- Sheet be good but U have to eat it in the bathtub ! --I get it everywhere !-- She knew how to hook me up !-- Sea food jumbo I like Alaskan King crab legs or Dungeness --Unless somebody else gonna shell and pick them !-- I do the shrimp !-- Long as we not talking a hundred pounds then I'm out !-- Crawfish tails they come peeled and picked in one pound fresh frozen packages ! --We try to keep some around !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 2, 2017)

D.D. should post some some of her fine cooking in the stoners cookbook


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2017)

Teach me keef!  Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Nick I was just telling her that !-- I was telling her about your Stoner Cookbook and if she could contribute ? -- She said hell yeah !-- We talked about it !-- U know how it is though somethings are only available in certain regions !-- That meatloaf ?-- If U can find a better recipe prove it !-- Oh Yeah! -- Gumbo -- Etoufee-- 
Bread Pudding with Bourbon Sauce !-- U would eat that bourbon sauce on tree bark !-- Once I took a big pan to a covered dish thing in the O.R. !-- They cleaned it up !-- After it was gone I announced that if U had the bread pudding with bourbon sauce -- U might want to avoid drug screens for awhile !-- Ha !-- Beeches out buying kits to self test and stuff !-- The bread pudding was clean and so was the bourbon sauce which is where I woulda put it !-- We didn't have any random drug screens for a long time !
I told them -- Think about it !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 2, 2017)

I woulda gotten fired from my old job for a remark like that.


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Nick I got fired some !-- Not for that usually it was a just reason !-- I don't know when to shut up !-- Onliest thing was I was very good at my job and I could find another job without much trouble so what can I say ? -
When I went in to apply for a job as a surgical assistant at that fertility clinic the person who was gonna supposed to assist the surgeon that day didn't show up so I filled in for her !-- I think I filled out the job  application the next week or so !-- People ask me what I did for a living I used to tell them "Make babies" What do U do ? -- Yes sir my first exposure to the gamete intra fallopian transfer ( GIFT) procedure was doing it ! -- 26 hours removing a tumor from around an optic nerve !-- Yep !- I been in a brain or 2 !-- Matter of fact ain't too many places in the body I don't know the anatomy and physiology ! -- I assisted on more open heart surgeries than I care to even think about ! -- So getting fired never really concerned me !-- U don't have to be wrong in the medical field to get fired !-- Hospitals get paid by patient's whose doctor put them in the hospital -- U get on the wrong side of the wrong doctor U fired !-- U on the right side of the right doctors even your boss won't fire U !


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

50% of Nurse anesthesia and Anesthesia Doctors will have a drug problem during thier careers! -- Numbers might have change a little but probably not !-- I used to spot they tricks !- Seen most of the tricks enough to know what I was seeing !


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

Wanna know one reason a surgeon charges so much ? -- How much would U charge if your malpractice insurance was gonna cost U half million a year ?
I asked an anesthesia doctor once why they charge so much to put a patient asleep !-- He chuckled and said Keef U got it all wrong !--We put the patients to sleep for free !-- It's the waking them up we charge for !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 2, 2017)

I heard that one before.  My last ex was a operating room nurse (the main one I dunno nuttin' about that stuff) for a laproscopic surgeon.   She said most of them anesthes---whatevers pay higher premiums then the surgeons they work with


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2017)

O.K. I am lit up now !-- U think I take too many caps sometimes ? -- I don't either !-- They got all sorts and flavors of drugs in the hospital !-- I used to have to go tell my boss ---Dr. So and So is lit up again what U want me to do ? -- She say go baby sit her and keep her away from the lock box !--guard the lock box ? -- Like sending a fox to guard the hen house but who was I ? -- They got this one drug called ketamine that does what they call disassociative anesthesia !-- Seperate your mind from your body !-- Might be good for a shaman in training but other than that we used it when we had to do things like manipulate a frozen shoulder or something !-- To some  people the sound of fingernails on a chalkboard make them crazy !-- U don't want to hear the sound of ripping the adhesions loose in a frozen shoulder !-- Patient don't feel a thing !-- Lights is on but ain't nobody home !-- They in the spirit world and that event mark them the rest of thier lives !-- Like seeing something important out the corner of your eye and not knowing what it was --but that it was important !-- Or possibly the most terrifying thing they ever experienced !-- Take a true shaman to walk there with no fear !-- It also has the tendency to be abused by some who don't really know that what is happening may be instructive and not just for kicks !-- It is not something to be toyed with !-- Made me wonder how to find my body again ? -- Then I remembered I left my body somewhere in the sands of time !-- Right body wrong time ? -- Knowing where U buried ? -Would U want to visit ?  -- Told U I was high-high  !


----------



## zigggy (Oct 3, 2017)

morning folks,,,just got back three days on the road,,,nice to be home


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2017)

More than 1 doctor has K holed before, few return unchanged in someway.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2017)

Good morning peeps,
Umbra, how you feeling?  it was 40 degrees here this morning. My plants outdoors teeth are chattering. 

Planning on cloning soon and then flipping the room and start the seed project. 
View attachment DSCF4965.jpg


View attachment DSCF4964.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2017)

Filled scripts and taking meds. Much better.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey folks.  Just made it home a little bit ago.  Harley is good, although worn out from the trip.  My nerves are much better now.  I half expected the place to be ransacked when I got home but nope.  All is fine.  I'll have to find the camera and git me some pics.  Nuttin' goin on really special but I got some pretty stuff workin'


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2017)

Nick, glad Harley is well and you are good.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 4, 2017)

Good morning all.
 36 degrees here, we have the girls covered. I hope you are all well and stoned this morning.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 4, 2017)

Wow, you guys sure go from 100 to 36 in a hurry.


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2017)

Just passing thru on the way back to bed !-- Don't mess with me my magic is strong !-- I will tweet U half to death or something viscous like that !-- Later !


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2017)

Some weed like I grow !-- Let me see the pic and see if I know what is what -- Gonna try to stay up awhile -- What day is it ? -- How long I been gone ? --It's all blurry !-- Keef's face don't like him bad ! 

View attachment 20171004_132536-1.jpg


View attachment 20171004_132553-1.jpg


View attachment 20171004_132612-1.jpg


View attachment 20171002_133810-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2017)

Best I can tell this what they are !-- All out the House of Umbra !

Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel 

Snow Desiel 

Golden Ticket -x--Box of Chocolate 

I be dammed in I remember what the 4th one is but it's one of Umbra's !

Nick U better take care of our dog !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 4, 2017)

Keef, ya might manna put soma those on the BOTM thread for September before its gone...


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2017)

Yo RE how ya been ? -- I'm not even up and running good yet since the storm !-- Those still have about a month to finish !-- That 4th pic that is Umbra's White-x- Nepal Indica -- Maybe I enter next month ? -- Mane I feel like I been beat with the ugly stick !-- Weather got to give me a break soon !-- 85 degrees and maybe 85 % humidity and we got almost no wind today !-- These pressure fronts keep moving back and forth over us and my face doesn't like it at all !-- Got a piece of metal for a left cheek bone !-- I think something in there has trouble equalizing the pressure not much on a sinus there but the pressure causing the pain -- she be real !


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2017)

D.D. on the warpath !-- Don't get in way !-- Her sisters mobile home went completely underwater during Harvey !-- FEMA in all thier wisdom and caring offered her a couple grand to repair the house !-- Some things can't be fixed !-- A mobile home and contents spent a week underwater and end up covered in toxic mud and U can fix it ? -- U a better man than me !-- About all I could save would be the metal frame underneath it maybe ?-- She homeless and this is the kinda of help the working poor can expect from the government ?--They putting her up in a hotel for now but she find a solution soon or they move them to a tent city !-- D.D. tried to get her to come to Austin but she say that's her home where her family at and she wants to stay ! -- I don't know if I could !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 4, 2017)

Keef, I have a small piece of metal in my right forearm from a motorcycle mishap and it used to hurt when the weather changed. Now years later it doesnt hurt so much unless it gets really cold. I can just about imagine having that in your face would be hell at least. I hope you get some warm pleasant weather soon. Maybe come to California, we got an ocean here too! And its legal to grow the herb here as well...


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2017)

I got 3 metal bars in my face RE and a fist full of screws ! --The left cheek is the only one really give me fits !-- When I fell I also bulged 3 disc in my neck !-- I over do it that nerve root gets inflamed and the left arm don't work so well !-- Causes a generalized pain from neck to shoulder when I try to use it !-- When it happens at the same time like now I'm down !-- 
Go to California and grow weed ? -- Ya'll got too many growers already !-- Outlaw farming is all I've ever known !-- I was born and raised in Texas !--- I'm old and wore out !-- --I ain't running !-- I make my stand here !


----------



## umbra (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi everyone, back at work and alive to boot. Lungs are working, sort of. Few buds of Jaws' chem berry waiting when I got home tonight. Made some fresh gummy bears last night. So all set to party. Or T time if you prefer.


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2017)

The only place that ain't been tore up on the Gulf by hurricanes this year be the The Big Easy and the Red Neck Riviera !-- I guess they got lucky !-- but wait !-- What about Hurricane Nate ? -Sorry guys !--- Simple idea !-- Just don't be where it gonna be !-- Yep !-- There be another storm coming !


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Oct 5, 2017)

Evening all 

View attachment IMG_0715.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !

Sweet what U doing up at 0-dark-30 ? -- We gonna burn that Bud or look at it ? -- What U got there ?


----------



## zigggy (Oct 5, 2017)

morning folks,,,ran out of tea bags ,,have to drink coffee or run to the store ,,gonna try coffee


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2017)

Morning stoners


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2017)

Zig U need a Kuerig machine !-- Uses those k-cups !-- They ruined me on drip coffee !-- The wife drink all that Earl Grey tea and stuff! -- I'm a coffee guy -- Newman's Own coffee is my jam !-- Coffee is not coffee unless it come out a Kuerig !-- A pot of coffee ? --I can't go back to that drip stuff !-- D.D. order it for me in big as* boxes !-- 
We got coastal flooding and we only had scattered showers lately !-- Wind been pushing water into the bays for days now we got full moon high tides !-- Supposed to be up to 3 feet higher than normal !-- I'm 4 feet above sea level !-- My math ain't that good this morning so I'm scoot over and take a look later !-- Caps should be kicking in soon and I seem to be holding my own today !-- Might have something to do with mixing Mazar-i-Shariff and Snow Desiel !-- I should be high !-- I am !


----------



## zigggy (Oct 5, 2017)

i use to love coffee,,,it started to mess with my stomach ,,,,many trips to the restroom ,,,my buddy turned me on to liptons tea ,,,i make it real strong 3 tea bags per cup 4 sugars little milk ,,,for me its the perfect shoot in the arm ,,,3 cups im good for the whole day ,,,


----------



## mrcane (Oct 5, 2017)

Good morning OFC starting to get colder night's upper 40s burrrrr.....Chai tea for me,and a bowl
............:48:........


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2017)

Beach gone -gone !-- High tide in about 6 hours !-- U can drive on the beach but not so much today !
Nice out !-- Maybe 80 degrees !-- Scattered showers to day but the face is O.K. !-- Hurst some but it always does !-- I can live with it !-- 

View attachment 20171005_085003.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Oct 5, 2017)

upper 40's now thats good sleeping weather,,,crack open the windows and hide under the blanket ,,,


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2017)

No I can't do that Zig !-- I don't cold and I'm not sure it even made it to 40 round here last year !-- U can tell the locals from the snowbirds at the beach in the winter !-- 50 degrees and the snowbirds be catching some rays !-- Locals break out in  heavy coats !--


----------



## zigggy (Oct 5, 2017)

and there so white ,,,,


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2017)

Zig that's so funny !-- I might think it but I wouldn't say it out loud !-- They need to some rays even if it is cold !-- I mean I'm white but --Not that White!


----------



## zigggy (Oct 5, 2017)

if the sun hits them at the right angle it could blind ya


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2017)

First pic is last week's box and this week's box in bloom -- 2nd pic is the other boxes in bloom youngest in the distance and old closer !-- 2 more boxes --2 more weeks then bloom is full and we up and running again !-- Start easing the plants size up and plant numbers down !--I'm have to set up a net system to support them !-- All in all -- She coming together nicely ! 

View attachment 20171005_100934-1.jpg


View attachment 20171005_100857-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2017)

good morning all. im draggin. went to see my sissy, her birthday we had a lot of fun..  whine: im tired... going to the trainer.  I hope you are all fab.


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2017)

I can't talk bad about Winter Texans Zig !-- They usually out number locals in the Winter !-- We gonna need them this year to help the economy !-- They need to rebuild they vacation  houses too !-- No one around here got out of Harvey unscathed !-- We got the wind no so much the flooding like east Texas !-- Home Improvement places like Lowe's and Homes Depot be doing record business !-- When I was out on the scoot I could still see lots of damage but we putting it back together best we can !-- This a resort town and sheet got tore up !-- People don't want to vacation or visit a place tore up like this !-- Second big set of apartments just evicted everyone !-- They roof got damaged and now they got mold and people got to go !-- Unhealthy to stay there !-- There's no open place to rent around here !-- The hotel's are full of aid workers and refugees !-- So Wil end up in tent cities if they can't find another place to stay !-- Kinda funny in a sick way !-- All the southerners used to be in the south !-- Just like Katrina did it spread southerners all over the states !-- Ya'll he carefully and watch out for them this winter !-- They don't know how to drive on ice!


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't think a personal trainer is for me ? -- Second time I had to go thru army basic training I was 30 years old -- Some young Drill Sargeant decided "adjusting my attitude" would be a good pet project !-- I'm a patient man !-- He harassed me until about mid afternoon when I had enough !-- We were running somewhere and I was behind like I always was and he was running beside me screaming in my ear !-- I tripped and he got the weight off that leg just in time to keep it from getting broke !-- I apologized profusely but we locked eyes he knew how lucky he had just been !-- We didn't have a problem after that !-- He left me alone !


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2017)

I got a question for the brain trust !-- D.D. sister gonna get a FEMA trailor while she repair or replace her old mobile home !-- She telling D.D. how much it gonna cost to get the old mobile home tore down and hauled away !-- I need a judgement call on my suggestion !-- I told them just unapologetically  burn the old place down where it sit !-- Just clearing the lot and it ain't in city limits !-- She say she afraid that would be against the law !-- I told them so is speeding !-- Worse that happens is U get a ticket ! -- The thousands saved would easily pay the ticket many times over! -- Is that wrong cause I would do it ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2017)

Umbra I see U down there !-- Tell me about this new girl of mine -- Temple-x-BPU ? -- I knows all about the mighty BPU part I see it everyday !-- What can I expect or have U grown it out ? -- 

I'm on Rex-it watch !-- Moron ? -- I almost stroked out when I heard that !-- Made me spew cereal milk out my nose !-- Dam news !-- I coulda choked to death !


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2017)

I have grown it and it was piney. A tester in SoCal said it tasted like a berry mint. He called it temple booty. I think giggy is getting ready to pop some and BB King x blue TE.
The best part of Rex, he didn't just call political name a moron ... he called him a F****** moron. So someone in the cabinet can speak the truth, so few do, that it makes you wonder if they are capable of it.


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2017)

Umbra unless Giggy has grown that Blue T.E. out and crossed it back on B.B. King I'm confused !-- I have a Blue T.E. !-- It is one your f-1  B.B. King males (Ole Trips) -bred to a  Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer female !-- Mine --and I don't have anymore seed --is a Blueberry with a peppery finish !-- It sounds like it shouldn't work but it does so well !-- I got seed fathered by that BBSL male I got from him !-- I also got my Nightshade and Mazar from him !-- Tell him shoot me a line he wants some seed  !-- I got a nice P.P. girl and a monster SR 91 girl from him and an AK48 !-- 
Temple -x- BPU might come across with some pine !-- That blueberry hard to overcome in that B.B. King !


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2017)

I was being polite just saying he only called him a moron !-- 

Hunker down New Orleans or better yet get da hell outta dodge !-- Hurricane coming but don't worry he be around to throw some paper towels at U in a week or 2 !--

I did send Giggy some those Blue T.E. seed !-- I hope they do him right!


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !- Wake and Bake !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 6, 2017)

Morning stoners.   How about some bud porn? 

View attachment 20171005_201438.jpg


View attachment 20171005_201429.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2017)

She pretty Nick !-Is that one those autos ? --- I been kinda liking colors lately !-- Ain't no reason fine weed can't be pretty too !--D.D. coming home this evening and I need ya'll to back me up on something !-- I had this place spotless but the dogs tore it all up and made a mess !--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 6, 2017)

Yeah man.  Day 53 of my auto grow.  I'll back you up on the cleaning thing.  'Dem Danged ole dawgs anyway.  Gotta follow 'em around wit' a broom an' a dust pan.
!


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 6, 2017)

They be lacking something but I dunno what.  Maybe its just the stubby growing style they have.  I'll say this though.  Put em in dirt,  water 3 times a week, lights at 18-6 nd fagitaboutit!  Couldn't be simpler.  I have done nothing else to 'em


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2017)

Nick it looks good but I'm a cloner !-- I can't clone  something like that !-- This AK48 gonna turn over pretty fast for me !-- D.D. was leaving this morning to come home but she had a rough shift so she take a long nap before heading home for 4-5 days  !-- I ride back with her and bring the old car home so I be mobile again !--


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2017)

Good morning all,

Keef, get that place cleaned up perfect for DD. STAT

Harvest in three or four days around here with a dust storm forecast for today.  yay.  Good think i was my pot. yuck.

Nice to see ya...pretty bud Nick. I will go start the voting on botm. Keef did you want to enter? Do it now.


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2017)

Rose I think I'm skip this month !-- Let me get the rotation rolling again !-- I have something next month !

U know the bible say U ain't post to judge people !-- Don't be judging at me ! 

View attachment 20171005_114617-1.jpg


View attachment 20171005_114722.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2017)

I am not judging you, I am a woman that has worked hard and I don't want to come home to my sanctuary beach house and have it be a pit. Oh, i know you keef, it is all clean isn't it.


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2017)

I figure 4-5 plants from a variety will give me my girl !--Then U got to beat momma to stay !--  I said I gotta reduce the number of varieties I hold ? --The number will go up before it goes down !-- I just added Umbra's Temple x BPU and I got 2 of Umbra's Squish -x-Oregon Lemon to sex --Then I start sexing this mess !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2017)

It will be O.K. Rose !-- It's not that dirty but it could use some work but I'm working on it ! -- Besides I wasn't talking about judging me cause the house ain't spic and span !-- I was talking about almost doubling my variety count !--- Black Berry Nurse Larry or whatever U want to call it is up !-- 4 of them and 4 Black Berry Purple Haze !-- -- Black Berry Mazar --Nightshade -- Umbra's  White Indica -- There's a mess of crosses to sort out !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2017)

Those will be fun varieties Keef, black nurse, black haze.... fun stuff.


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2017)

Rose I really don't think I want to call it The Black Nurse !--Makes me uncomfortable !--- How about Nurse Blackberry ?-- Other than that I'm going with Black -- Black Night (Night Shade ) -- Black and White Indica !
Then I got that top secret Black Snow ! -- They told me that BBSL male bring the fire !-- These  didn't need any help so it got me excited to see for myself what appears !


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2017)

EIEIO !-- 
Grow coming together !-- Maybe Another month ?

 Dam good stash box I had forgotten about !-- Now I remember when I put it up !-- People can't help but open it !-- 

View attachment 20171006_145805.jpg


View attachment 20171005_121540-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 6, 2017)

Keef said:


> Rose I really don't think I want to call it The Black Nurse !--Makes me uncomfortable !--- How about Nurse Blackberry ?-- Other than that I'm going with Black -- Black Night (Night Shade ) -- Black and White Indica !
> Then I got that top secret Black Snow ! -- They told me that BBSL male bring the fire !-- These  didn't need any help so it got me excited to see for myself what appears !



How bout night nurse


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2017)

Cause it is-- Nurse Larry --x--Black Berry Snow Lotus !-- Black Night would be Nightshade --x-- Black Berry Snow Lotus !-----Snow Desiel -x--BBSL (Black Snow )- Then that Panama Powerhouse -x--BBSL (?)-- Golden Ticket -x-Box of Chocolate --x--BBSL (?) --- The White -x- Black Rose --x--BBSL !--- - AK48 -x- BBSL ---- Purple Haze -x-- BBSL ! -- Mazar-i-Shariff --x--BBSL -- (?)-- Then there's this Strawberry  ( Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel --x--Strawberry Rhino -- Then crossed with a BBSL male !-- Sheet starting to give me a headache !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2017)

I might bloom Waldo again this winter and let him have the rest of the girls ? -- Blackberry Widow -- Blackberry SR 91(?) -- Black Berry Bubba's Momma (?)-- Who else did he miss ? -- 
Somebody got to teach me how to feminize seed !-- Surely one ya'll can walk me thru it ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2017)

Master Kush ? -- and --The way this all started !-- I had a simple plan !-- Cross the BBSL on the Snow Desiel then cross a male from that breeding on My Blue T.E. -- A Tranquil Elehantizer--( Snow Lotus -x- 88'g13hp) and one Umbra's B.B.King males !-- I want the Snow Lotus to run deep but not pure !-- Fans and loose pollen did the rest !


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2017)

the golden ticket x boc is now named "V" for my friend. Nick that purple kush auto got some color. It smokes as good as it looks. I really liked it.


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2017)

"V" it is then Umbra !-- She is a very refined girl without giving up anything in potency !-- Sparkly too !


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2017)

Umbra it is very versatile !-- She do stuff and thangs for me !

I can't get them all to dwarf up for me like this !-- 

View attachment 20171006_222831-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2017)

I have high hopes for this one, the force is strong with this one ... lol


----------



## zigggy (Oct 7, 2017)

morning all


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wakie--Wakie !-- Time for da Wake and Bake to begin !-- Umbra I got B.B. King in seed because  the "V" is just a better blueberry to me !-- I know all offspring aren't the same especially with poly-x- poly !-- but she really is nice !-- Long live da "V" !


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2017)

Morning stoners.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 7, 2017)

Good morning OFC 
       Yep......:48:.......
Getting a little buzz for the farmers market


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2017)

Good morning,

Huge winds last night here. only broke one branch on one plant. Cages, win.

I m trying to get up enough gumption to continue in the attic and garage, so far i would rather nap. It is a beautiful day here. Harvest in a couple of days.. Seed clones are huge. I am going to have to remove the plywood from the bathtub and put the plants down in the tub when we flower, woops. didn't do that well.

Yes Keef, Long live V!!!!!

Mr cane, enjoy the market. I love ours here. lots of good taco and every kind of trucks.. yum.


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2017)

D.D. woke up so wake and bake again !-- Pixie Sticks and the Nurse Larry  for breakfast !-- The FDA really approved Pixie sticks ? -- That says a bunch about them don't it ? -- That green dye #3  got a tang to it !


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2017)

couple new strains getting the Puddin review. We'll see how they do.


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2017)

Nap Wake and Bake !-- I'm old --I nap when I wanna nap !-- 
Umbra -- What U talking about ? --What strains ? -- Come on high minds want to know these things !


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2017)

triangle kush x goji og
grape pearl
hazelnut cream
emperor og x twisted purple og


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2017)

Dam U Umbra !-- Hazelnut Cream ? -- D.D. can't know about this !-- She like some Hazelnut !-- There's some kind of Hazelnut Liqour she likes ! -- Frangelico ? -- I get high spell check don't even know what I'm talking about !


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2017)

Frangelico is orange


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2017)

Frangelico IS Hazelnut !-- Grand Marnier IS Orange Liqour !-- Look it up !


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2017)

you're right


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2017)

Now U got me thinking !-- D.D. drinking Coconut Brandy --I think it is a little dry myself !-- But Hey I make for her !-- I had to cook the oil off the Bakers sweetened coconut before I fermented it !-- Do they make Hazelnut milk ? -- I gotta think about this !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 7, 2017)

I high..just had a great  safety meeting with the Neighbor smokin on some blue magoo and a little GDP X BR....good mix....:48:


----------



## mrcane (Oct 7, 2017)

I'll say one thing the weed from the dispensery is definitely second par to the home grown


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm smoking ?--- Whatever in that jar right there !-- I knew what it was earlier !-- Purple Haze ? -- Might be ? -- 
Comes a time when it don't much matter anymore !-- It was them dam caps !-- D.D. try a toke of this --What U think about that ? -- I don't think I probably don't need another toke ?-- Blue Magoo ? --I saw that at Cannazon! -- Bred by Bohdi right ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- O-dark -thirty at the beach !-- 5:20 in the am central time !-- Nothing but old people with aches and pains get up this early !-- Coffee and --What was in this pipe ?-- Bout empty anyway !-- Ugh !-- My face !-- I'm building myself one those epic Sunday morning buzzes !-- Watching the weather and catching up on the news !-- I'm just not sure how much more of this MAGA stuff we can take !-- Seems like we have become a 3 party government -- U got the Democrats -- The traditional Republican party and the Ultra right wing faction of republicans of break away Trumpist party !-- Pretty clear there is smoke behind the Russian meddling in the election !--- Thier  main goal was to cause chaos in our Democratic system thru those decisive Facebook  and Twitter ads they bought !-- Looking to me like there is smoke behind that conspiracy smoke ! -- This presidency has no credibility so the Russians were successful in causing strife in America !-- It'll  be quite interesting when the special counsels report comes out and we find out what really happened to bring us to this dangerous situation !
Caps kick in I probably got back to bed! -- Body and mind been beat up pretty bad lately !-- A bowl to better times !-- Snow Desiel ?-- I do like me some snow desiel !


----------



## zigggy (Oct 8, 2017)

morning ladies and gentlemen


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 8, 2017)

Hey Troopers.  Raining here so I got a good excuse to stay inside and get blitzed


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2017)

Good morning all.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 8, 2017)

Good morning OFC cloudy and cool here..
Wake and bake.........:48:


----------



## umbra (Oct 8, 2017)

Morning world. Sunny 60 here at 9:30. Slept late, felt good. Cup of Joe and a fresh bowl. Football coming on soon. Trying emperor og x twisted purple og and some thin mint gsc


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

Mid 80s here already! -- Epic buzz ? -- I might be there !-- D.D. need some clothes soap and few things !-- Go see if I can herd that new ride of hers down the road !-- Anybody could do it straight and sober but can U do it lit up like a Christmas tree ? -- Bet I can !-- --E-Ha


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 8, 2017)

Good mornin ofc, just hangin at my sons house listening to his band rehearse and smokin a bit! Hope y&#8217;all are havin a good day...


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

D.D. got a nice ride it would haul some weight and got plenty get up and go but I ain't even allowed to say stuff like that out loud !-- No hauling no weight no where no work arounds !-- I hate that rule !


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

Dam coconut liqour be potent and nice when cold !-- It ain't wine anymore --brandy just don't seem right !-- More like coconut schnapps if there were ever such a thing ? - I'm need a little still like Rose got in that RSO  machine she got !-- I should put a little still together I suppose ? -- Umbra got me wanting to give some orange liqour a shot !-- I raise the pH on some orange juice it'll ferment for me !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

The White-x-Black Rose --x--Black Berry Snow Lotus ? -- 3 outta 4 germed !-- Too many words !--" Island Rose " --Sound O.K. ? -- Panama Powerhouse -x-BBSL -- "Black P.P." -- Nope can't do that !-- Ya'll already trying to get me in trouble calling that thing  Black Nurse !-- I have been collecting seed to my prize !-- Snow Desiel-x BBSL !-- " Black Snow" -No doubt it will be fine !-- But - I'm looking for the father of tetraploids !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 8, 2017)

I like the simple one word names, like nightshade and satori.  I still can't figger out if I wuz runnin' Blueberry or some kind of cross.


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

What up Nick ? -- Don't got no Satori !-- Nightshade I got !-- That blueberry U were growing did U get the seed from me or Umbra or somewhere else !-- If it was from me it had to be Umbra's B.B. King !-- I still got f-2 seed to it !-- If U got it from Umbra that old fart may not remember what it is  !-- I have grown out several of his crosses using that BPU stud and the blueberry runs deep in that one !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

Did I send U some Bubblicious -x- BPU ? --


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

Between now and the time this Black Snow male is big enough to breed I needs to learn to make feminized seed !-- After I make my big feminized seed run I be shedding almost all these varieties !-- There will be boo-coo  seed so when I breed them I tell Ya'll what I got and if U want some they yours !-- 2 males and 2 dozen females and I want nothing but feminized seed !-- Somebody better teach me how to do it right !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 8, 2017)

I got the BB from you.  I currently have a BOC cross from Umbra that I want to try and right now I have an 15 gallon tote with my last Blueberry clone from your seed.  I'll toss up a picture in a few.  Thing is huge and the buds are falling all over themselves.  Got one last Thor's Hammer right beside it in another 15 gallon tote.  They look almost identical but smell completely different.


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

I got that BOC and Golden Ticket -x- BOC !-- GT-x- BOC -- I got 2 of the BOC cause they different and I haven't decided what to do yet !-- One is a Cafe Mocha and the other I think gonna do something special after some time in a jar just not sure what yet !-- GT -x- BOC -- I've got a Berry with chocolate undertones gonna be outstanding with a little aging !-- Still not sure what fruit and how it'll be for sure but I got High Hopes !--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry about it the light overload 

View attachment 20171008_180333.jpg


View attachment 20171008_180350.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

I got one them bottles I sent U some seed in full of seed so I can send U some if U ever need them !-- I think the GDP-x- BPU is a more refined blueberry but that is just one girl compared to another girl !-- B.B. could come across as anything thing from fresh blueberries to blueberry muffins and beyond ! 
Hey ya'll smell that ? -- Smells like Sausage and Shrimp Gumbo to me !


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

This is SR 91 that came from WoodHippy !-- I don't think I can run 4 to 6 of these per box !-- Maybe 2 or just one !-- Haven't had it in da pipe but U know I cut da hell out of it soon as I saw how she grow !-- 

View attachment 20171008_173224-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

Candied bacon ? -- Oh Yeah! -- I'm going straight to hell !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 8, 2017)

Keef said:


> Did I send U some Bubblicious -x- BPU ? --



You did, but for whatevr reason they didn't turn out.  2 Were male and 2 more fizzled out. Last one got ripped off. I still haven't gotten an honest harvest of anything I got from you 'cause it all got stolen.  All in all they got 11 plants that were 5 varieties, 4 came from you and Umbra and I had clipped some sample branches, a couple of buds that I dried from 'em, but no real chance to get 'em in jars and cure 'em up.  

Now I am about 3 weeks out on the 2 in the blue totes and I'm at day 59 on the purple Kush autos.  I cut one today but it really wasn't done, I'm just running short on smokable stash.

It took a lot of nerve for me to take Harley to the vet.  I was worried to death I'd come home to a ripped off house again.  
:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

Nick I don't think that Bubblicious woulda been worth it anyway !-- Momma smelled like rotted fruit in a bowl of fuel oil !-- I thought that B.B. might organize those terps some but she long gone !-- I learned a little since then !-- If U need any seed let me know but I imagine if Umbra sent U some seed U probably got plenty but the offer stands !-- I bet that trip was a torture !-- How's ole Harley doing anyway ? -- D.D. brought her sisters Shi- Tzu in with her !-- She keeping it until her sister gets a place to live !-- They supposed to bring her a FEMA trailor !-- Gotta get old living out a hotel room !--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah, Umbra sent me a bunch of stuff.  Most of it is feminised too so I can start a bunch of different varieties and not wind up with all males. I really prefer starting from seeds 'cause you don't have to devote an are just to holding clones,  seeds is much smaller.  On the other hand, starting from seed means playing the sexing lottery so you just gotta take the good with the bad.  I remember starting 9 seeds and getting 9 males. Then with these purple Kush autos I was praying for a male, got all females.  

Harleys doing good.He is taking full advantage of the situation.  He had a tumor the size of a golf ball removed from next to his anus.  All things considered he's on top of the world.  Sure did look funny with that cone on though.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 8, 2017)

All the vets around here were afraid to touch it because of the size and location


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

Good deal about Harley !

You'll be a happy guy when U plant those seed cause everything goes better with a bag of weed !


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2017)

I just needed a bunch of feminized seed Nick preferably from a bunch of different strains since I don't have a clue if one will work better than another for what I want to do !-- My theory on making these tetras I'm after is the target is small so use a dam shot gun and blow the whole target away !-- .001 % chance of pulling this off !-- So I planning on treating a lot of a  thousand seed every 2 weeks for a year !-- I can play the odds !-- 
About clones versus seed I think it all depends on your situation ? -- These poly hybrids --x--poly hybrids that I like can throw a lot of variation in the seed !-- For instance that B.B. King ? -- It'll probably be a variation on blueberry but that "B" - in BPU is Black Berry Kush -- So no telling what will show up from seed to seed !-- I said that Bubblicious smelled like rotted fruit in a bowl of fuel oil ? -- I'm well aware that all girls from those seed would not be like that !-- So I find that girl that represents the best I can find !-- Then I just keep cloning her !-- I maintain around 2 dozen varieties in about 1 1/2 square meters and that works for me !-- Lots of ways to the Dank! -- Who is to say one way is better than another ?


----------



## zigggy (Oct 9, 2017)

good morning all,,,nice morning here ,,,tea's hot ,,youtube playing some jim croce,,,dogs still asleep ,,,I love days like this ,,,,stay safe be well ,zig


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2017)

Morning stoners. Another week in paradise.


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- -- What up Zig ? -- Got about a 6 hour road trip today !-- Not looking forward to it but I gotta go get "The Ghost"-- Our old car !-- The wife got a new one and The Ghost be in San Antonio !-- Had that old car a long time !-- D.D. got to get back for work so I'm ride back and bring the car home !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2017)

Gonna hit 94 today !-- I hear they got places that has this stuffed called Snow! -- They say it is like ice ? -- 
Ice don't last long round here ! --I think the beach water temp is still bout 85 !


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2017)

The pharm lives !-- This one is the one Umbra decided to call "V" --( aka---Golden Ticket -x- BOC ) --She got another month !-- She got da frost ! 

View attachment 20171009_082100.jpg


View attachment 20171009_082112-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2017)

looking good


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 9, 2017)

Morning folks.  S'pose to be around 79 today.  Rain in the morning, muggy in the afternoon.  I'm staying home for another day.  Harley peed all over my couch last night.  He refuses to go outside but he seems healthy enough.  I think he's just getting even with me for taking him to the vets.


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2017)

She a keeper for sure Umbra !-- 

Nick -- Harley absolutely trying to get even with U !-- Dam Shi-Tzu hold a grudge !-- This is all your fault in his mind !-- Plus it was raining !-- They don't go out in the rain !-- They might get wet !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 9, 2017)

Keef said:


> Nick -- Harley absolutely trying to get even with U !-- Dam Shi-Tzu hold a grudge !-- This is all your fault in his mind !-- Plus it was raining !-- They don't go out in the rain !-- They might get wet !



Yepper, you got it.  I picked him up and carried him out in the middle of the yard a little bit ago.  He trotted around, watered every tree in sight , took a dump and proceeded to bark at me to take him back inside.  Little Turd.:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2017)

Gotta drop mine off at the groomers tommorrow! -- They ain't gonna be happy with me !


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2017)

We talking about buying me a new power roller and a mess of paint !-- I gotta start throwing junk away -- I start inside and leave the grow bedroom for last !-- Gonna put in some hardwood floors! -- Never did floors except with tile !-- I figure it out !-- Then the outside !--


----------



## mrcane (Oct 9, 2017)

Where are you potheads?
Time to get right.......:48:


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2017)

Been trying cannarado's grape pearl while making dinner.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice..smokin on something I picked up the other day at the store..Blue Magoo little bit dry but she packs a wallop


----------



## mrcane (Oct 9, 2017)

Umbra how you doing with the fires did I not here that N.Cali is burning ?


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2017)

A bit further North from me. I can smell the smoke sometimes. I have some blue magoo genetics coming


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2017)

Daaaammmm -- Back home been in the car too long and can't  move !-- Glad that's over !-- Got my hauling car back but I'm retired from that !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2017)

Go Sen. Bob Corker !-- U DA MAN !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 9, 2017)

Fires to the north and to the west but not so close as to do anything but make the air bad here. A good friend had to evacuate and well hope for the best. Down in the Sonoma County wine country its pretty bad as well. Really big gusty and hot winds knocking down power lines and starting fires. Some rain would sure be nice but we dont seem to have established weather patterns any longer here in California...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 9, 2017)

Keef said:


> Go Sen. Bob Corker !-- U DA MAN !



Hopefully hell motivate a few more GOP....


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2017)

Fire and earthquakes ? -- Move to California Keef and U can grow weed legally !-- If the earthquake don't get U and U make thru the fires ? --U be fine !-- How bout I keep my old a** down on the Gulf Coast! -- Oh we get them big ole hurricanes but we get days of notice and we can turn rabbit and get da hell outta dodge !
I don't want to feel the ground shake !-- Do U smell smoke ? -- I can't  live like that !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2017)

Seems like the wheels falling off RE !-- It's up to them to bring this madness to an end !-- I just be glad when it is over !-- I was about to run down and apply for a job on the wall crew too !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 10, 2017)

Keef, I used to live on the fault line in the SF Bay Area but I got out. I was there for the Loma Prieta quake which was a shaker. Now I live in the Sierra foothills on a little sturdier ground. At least these shakers are not scheduled as a seasonal thing quite like hurricane season or tornado season and I haven&#8217;t felt one in the 20 years I&#8217;ve lived here. The fires are sorta seasonal and I used to live out in the woods where it was scary but now live in town where the fire danger is no worse than any small town situation. I was just researching home smoke detectors and learned that the normal residential detectors like you might buy at Home Depot are maybe 50% dependable at best. They will detect a burning slice of toast but not a fire until things are beyond critical. I made it thru one house fire years ago. They say if you are sleeping, you probably won&#8217;t wake up. I did and got the hell out but then the fire was mostly fire wood and not burning couches and carpets. My room mate at the time pulled some firewood out of the stove and set it back in the wood box and then left. I was asleep in my room and woke to the smell of smoke. We didn&#8217;t stay room mates after that...


----------



## umbra (Oct 10, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Oh !-- Stuff hurts !- My aches got pains !--Off to take the dogs to the groomer !-- Then I ain't doing sheet till time to pick them up !-- Maybe some pharming !-- Rain moving in and our first cool front !-- Only gonna hit 80 today with rain !


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2017)

Left a light on in the car last night and run the battery down !-- Way to start the day Keef !-- She be on the charger and dog groomer got to wait !-- On a better note I just felt them caps kicking in !-- No problem !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2017)

Just one dem thangs make U say --What da ? --Nevermind !-- This plant never ceases to amaze me !-- Wonder what's going on with this one ? -- Probably straighten up and act right soon ? --Maybe !-- I like the fat leaves !-- U know those first rounded leaves come out the seed shell ? -- Every seed fathered by Waldo has a regular size one on one side and one that is almost double the length on the other -- Might mean nothing but U gotta pay attention to these things ! 

View attachment 20171010_151539-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2017)

Don't be like me !-- No need to wait this far into bloom to take cuts --but ya can !--- CJ ? --Cheesy Jones ! 

View attachment 20171010_193742-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2017)

Frosty the Snow man ? -- Put the girls to bed -- They coming along nicely ! 

View attachment 20171010_212105.jpg


View attachment 20171010_212122.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Oct 11, 2017)

morning all,,,roofing crew got here at about 630,,,having a new roof put on the house,,,wanted a metal roof but could not afford it (12,000)going with a membrane roof instead (7000)fema sent me a check for 1000,,no inspection ,,just filled out the online form and they mailed me a check(yea),,dog going crazy with people on the roof ,,,he tried jumping out the window to get at one of them,,,there's 5 of them against one dog(little dog don't count)they are working a little faster now,they say they should be finished by 2 oclock ,,,no more pots and garbage cans under the holes ,,,,(yea)stay safe,,be well


----------



## umbra (Oct 11, 2017)

Morning stoners. Stress is more than ever before, dealing with so many things at once. But while my sight maybe a bit blurry, my vision is clear. Sent Puddin a cancer survival package. She tried the gg#4. This is now her favorite strain, lol. Until the next one she tries. On to the salt mines ...


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

Good morning Stoners!  I was shocked to see the first signs of amber yesterday in my Purple Kush autos.  Today I took 4 of 'em down.  Only 68 days since I dropped the seeds in a cup of water to start the whole process.  Not very big but VERY pretty.  And they seem to have a great effect on my ptsd.


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Need more Coffee !-- Another rainy day at the beach !-- I need to get on the job and see if I can't get a new roof too !-- I lost a few shingles but nothing bad !-- The heat around here welds the shingles to the target paper underneath it !-- Still it do need to be repaired but I perfer replacement! -- It was time any !-- Place about 15 years old now !- 

Umbra --Puddin ? -- U got it bad don't U ? -- Good for U !

I'm dragging but I'm working on a fine buzz anyway !-- Still trying to recover from my trip !-- Started off the morning with a pipe of your "V" !-- I do like that stuff !-- Working a pipe of Mazar now and I believe it be working !-- Off to the pharm !-- Got a couple babies need an aero basket and foam collar to more over where the real plants live !-- 
Ugh ! --Maybe after this pipe ?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

Here's a look 

View attachment 20171011_094100.jpg


View attachment 20171011_094047.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

Go Nick !-- I guess U back in da game now !-- Sucks being low or out of weed !-- I been riding pretty close to that line myself but we gonna be O.K. but there ain't a lot smokable weed around !-- Enough but it was close !-- I don't have a single jar in the shelf !-- I probably got less than an ounce dry --Got cleaned out by my nephew then when I was just about back the dam hurricane came in !-- I got weed hanging now so we made it but that was too close !-- That shelf need to be full of full jars aging !-- I'm on it !


----------



## umbra (Oct 11, 2017)

Nick, that flat out pretty. Very nice job.
Keef, yeah I got it bad. 

View attachment xray.png


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

Sounds just like me.  If it hadn't been for Umbra,,,,,  Right now I have less then a qtr. oz. dry but I took one of the PK 3 days ago and it is dry enough to put in a pipe  if it gets to that.  I been right on the edge since the big event.  When my 2 big plants come in, I'll be set for winter.  I'm expecting about a lb. each from them.  One BB King and one Thor's Hammer which came from you as Umbra's Suprise.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks an, I couldn't do it without youse guys an gals


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

It is like a community Nick !-- I wouldn't have all these strains without the good peeps of the O.F.C. !-- I got  lots of my stuff from right here !-- Soon as it quit raining I got a seed run gong to Giggy !-- He sent me the seed the BBSL --Mazar and Nightshade  !-- I got my BBSL male Waldo out those seed and bred him to Mazar and Nightshade  so I'm returning the genetics after breeding them !-- They gonna be some bad mamm'a jamma's right there !-- I got seed from those crosses up and growing !


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

I know we process stuff differently -- I strip the fan leaves as they start to wither and come off so they pretty much gone by harvest !-- I chop them as I trim  then hang the little plants to dry !-- When the buds feel dry but U know they still got a lot of moisture in them I take the bud off the vine and jar it leaving the top off the jar and let it do a slower finish dry !-- When I do put the lid on the jar I still open the once a week or so for awhile !--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

I remove the yellow leaves as they develop. I trim off what remains at harvest and let them hang until the buds snap off the stem.  Them they go into a glass casserole with a lid I can take off to air for about a week, then into a jar.


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

This is that tasty thing Umbra now calls "V" !-- Right one right Umbra ? -- Anyway she nice !-- The frost ain't real I photo shopped it in ! -- No I didn't !--I'm lucky to point my phone and push the button ! 

View attachment 20171011_094345-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

That looks tasty right there it sure does.


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

U know I been playing with some DWC ? -- Been growing herbs and peppers that way and works fine so I put Waldo in DWC ! --and - He likes it !-- So I can grow weed DWC so we try something other stuff !-- Looks to me I'm moving toward a drip and drain system similar to what Bud does but I might have a different take on it ?-- He should be around soon he moved and was trying to settle in !-- Being a pot  pharmer in the Outlaw states  if U grow in water U gonna have to pretty much build your own system !-- I got a building background so it wasn't a problem !-- The electrical and plumbing can get complicated !-- I got some changes in mind but I'm not changing the system here !-- It is just not time !-- I can get what I need like this while I do some experimenting !--

As for how long I can leave my  grow system unattended ? -- How about a week with no power ? -- I didn't lose a single variety !-- Gave me some confidence !


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

Yep it be tasty Nick !-- I'm not gonna get a pound off my plants but I'm really O.K. with what I do for now !-- 
I'm after potent flavors and colors -- I got the blueberry and Strawberry -2 chocolates and a lemon soon --I got 2 chances and there better be some Blackberry smoke in this breeding I just gotta find it !-- I still want a cherry-a grape and some others maybe ? !-- I got a category  I just call Hammers -- Widow --Master Kush -- Bubba's Momma -- SR 91 and others -- No color or fruit flavor -- They gonna slap U around though !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

Errands are run and it's 4:20 more or less !-- Got a dose of caps in my belly and something in the pipe ? -- 

I recently had to accept that I am not as tolerant  as I thought !-- I got no tolerance when it comes to the moron and those that can still support him !-- Not saying it's right --wrong or indifferent --Just something about myself I've recently had to wrestle with !-- Made my peace with it !-- I'm O.K. with those feelings !
I don't have to and won't tolerate racist --religous fanatics --neo-nazis and the like ! -- I guess if that gets me in trouble it is righteous trouble and I'm O.K. with that ! 
Anyway let's find the bottom of this pipe !


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

California -- Wish I had some words that would help !-- Sorry but I don't know any words that powerful !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 11, 2017)

Yes the air here is not fit to breath today...we were supposed to go camping this weekend with another couple but the roads in that area are closed and the air is too thick anyway. Im ready for winter!


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

RE best wishes Cuz !-- Stay out it much as U can !-- Breathing is good !-- This area coming back together after Harvey but it is slow !-- I heard the roofers out in the hood today !-- People doing that kind of work are swamped !-- Lots of bluetarps !-- We having the kinda day California be needing !-- Been overcast all day with some drizzle and not much wind !-- Nice out though !-- Low 70's !-- I had problems getting the car to start yesterday but it was a battery connection like I thought !-- We mobile a again !-- I'm trying to ignore the princess !-- She is demanding a scooter ride !--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

Hope I ain't losing my mind.  The sky outside looks like we got another eclipse going on.  Hope its not aliens!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

Dam dog had her scooter ride !-- Roofers and fence repair peeps be making some money today !-- Lots of blue tarps still up !-- 
Dam aliens Nick !-- Don't be calling and reporting them to ICE they don't think that sheet be funny at all !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

I dunno what it was, all better now.  I went out and bought me a couple more 12 gallon totes.  I have 3 Nurse Larry clones so I am going to put a couple of 'em in totes and start vegging them.  After having watched her and how much she stretches,  I'm betting this is a great plant for my scrogging technique.


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

What up Nick ? -- She SCROG just right for U !-- I'd say what mine do is a medium stretch !-- I do like the Nurse though !-- I gots me 4 little BlackBerry Nurse Larry plants !-- I'm thinking ole Waldo might take a little that stretch out of her ? -- It wasn't planned but we'll see now that the deed is done anyway ? -- I got 3 little BlackBerry AK 48 plants too !-- It has crossed my mind to use a male AK to shorten up some finish times but 60 days works O.K. for now !-- I had some supper on top those caps earlier and food can make U high !

Who say Shi-Tzu aren't fighting dogs ? -- Mine just faced down a whole pack of wolves -- on the TV !-- They bad !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

I have my room set up so that I can grow a 7' x 8' canopy, but my electric bill runs 180 a month.  With these LED's, I can scrog one plant, use one LED over it and get right around a pound per plant from a plant like BBKing, which is what I consider a medium stretch plant.  In an illegal state like mine, plant count will kill ya.


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

I can't be thinking about stuff like plant count Nick !--- Let me get done what I want to do and I'll be cutting down !-- I think about it too much I get worried !-- - B.B. will do that for U no doubt !-- She want to be big !-- U right about a medium stretch but it is manageable especially if U SCROG it !-- When I started back growing I had this crazy idea -- Modified Short Cycle Stacked Sea Of Green aero under LEDs! -- Ended up with a bunch of plants !--


----------



## mrcane (Oct 11, 2017)

Wow Nick you just woke me up  180 month for the power bill.....just put the first down payment on more solar panels for the house...Will have 100%power for the house and enough to power an electric vehicle...
Yo let's light one up......:48:....


----------



## umbra (Oct 11, 2017)

Home from work, yes GT x BoC = V. They changed a few things overnight with the county licenses for growing. Looks like we will not be a part of it. We will go to the State Dr and see if epilepsy is on their list and if I qualify, and my son's migraines will qualify. Plan C is we each are allowed 6 plants. WE will scrog the heck out of them. Outlaw growers in a legal state, I see it coming.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

Yup,  $180.  Thats what it costs to run 4 600 watters, appropriate air, the filter and the fans, plus I have the vegg room running with leds.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

umbra said:


> Home from work, yes GT x BoC = V. They changed a few things overnight with the county licenses for growing. Looks like we will not be a part of it. We will go to the State Dr and see if epilepsy is on their list and if I qualify, and my son's migraines will qualify. Plan C is we each are allowed 6 plants. WE will scrog the heck out of them. Outlaw growers in a legal state, I see it coming.



It is a freaking racket.  The government caters to the Haves and us poor fellers, the ones who could benefit from a small legal grow to produce a possibly middle class income from, are priced out of contention or else killed by the fine print.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 11, 2017)

Umbra nothing wrong with being an outlaw...I head to the Doctor for my medical card soon Will be good for 15 plants... 
Nick that be a lot of weed...


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

Not really mrcane,  It takes a lot of attention to detail and requires a fair commitment.  But weed (connoseur weed),  sells for 1500-2200 a lb.  15 plants, 3 times a year, I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

Welcome to my world with that Outlaw grower tip !-- I ain't ever been legal probably won't ever be !-- Only 2 rules to growing in a prohibition state! -- Rule #1 -- Don't get caught !-- Rule #2 -- If there are any questions refer to rule #1 !-- I probably won't play by thier rules anyway unless Weed is as legal as lettuce !-- As it should be !--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

I just wish I could grow outside.  Dem Mendo Dope boys ain't got nuttin' on me.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

Purple weed in my pipe 

View attachment 20171011_221725.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

If I'm replace that high dollar nursing salary I'm need to know my sheet !-- There will always be a market for quality !-- We got to specialize !-- We got to jar age !-- Quite chasing the variety  of the day and find a niche !

Look I'm not gonna lie !-- At first I saw the O.F.C.  as a chance to put together some kind of weed clearing house co--op type thing one day !--The O.F.C. became a community and all that changed long ago !-- The laws say weed can't cross state lines ! -- So I don't see how that would work anyway !-- Legally !-- And U know we sticklers about being all legal and such !


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

I better post a disclaimer before management decides I'm up to no good and boot me !-- I am not a business man with a bunch of money to spend on expensive licenses and stuff !-- I could be happy with someone else doing the business !-- Something like that would take up too much of my grow time !-- I didn't get addicted to using weed !-- It hooked me with the dam growing side !-- I think I could be happy just being left alone to see what I can do with this plant !-- I got some ideas !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

Just what da hell is going on with this thing ? -- Ain't right !-- but that's  what I'm looking for ! 

View attachment 20171011_213524-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2017)

I have to force myself to stay small enough to stay under the radar.  I see a plant growing I usually mess with it and see what I can get it to do.  It became obvious real quick that my dirt was way to hot for those autos.  If I did it over, I would just go down to the local market and get some regular soil.  Sometimes less is more.  Kills me that my Dr. used to feed me oxy 30's every 6 hrs and that was legal but me growing my stuff gits ya sent to jail


----------



## mrcane (Oct 11, 2017)

Just back from my neighbors last spray for spider mites didn't see any of the little bastards this time. 
Just want to grow enough for mom and I....:48:


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2017)

I like my oddities but this GG#4 beat me !-- Actually the bugs killed !-- That thing was a pain ! 

View attachment 20160525_202246.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Oct 12, 2017)

morning guys,,,house feels different with the membrane roof ,,,,one job down many to go ,,,my inlaws co signed me a bank loan to rebuild my house (50,000),I need new windows (22)@ 300 each almost 6500 ,,,,new a/c unit,,new siding ,new floors,doors interior and 2 exterior,,,i can do the interior work myself,,,,ive been in construction since I was about 15(dad wanted a boy but got twin girls instead) thought I would have a little left over so me and my partner could do something nice for each other,,not to be,,, the 50 grand went down faster then a fat girl on prom night maybe we will make it to golden coral for a nite out(in my mind I keep thinking at the end of this ill be 50k indebt and still have a 30 year old trailer)


----------



## umbra (Oct 12, 2017)

Morning stoners


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- I had something important to say but the pipe took it from me !-- 
Have a good day at work Umbra !
Zig it is always one thing or another !-- We do the best we can that's all we can do !-- 
High 80s today with lots of sun !-- I got some yard work to do but I ain't ready yet !
I'm climb back in this pipe and have some more coffee !


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

Zig I was a disappointment to my parents --They wanted a girl but they got me instead !-- They tried 3 more times to get a little girl -- ended up with 4 boys !-- I was my families sacrifice to the Vietnam War !-- Disappointed them again when I got sent to Korea instead of the jungle !-- I came back with some attitude !
I questioned thier politics and I questioned thier religion !-- We don't get along !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 12, 2017)

Morning OFC...Off to school.....
But first........:48:..........


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

What up Cane !- Enjoy class !
I been thinking about what Nick said about plant count yesterday and how Umbra gonna get hurt by the plant count thing !-- I need to find the Stoner Ranch and get my sheet hid good !-- Limited prohibition is still prohibition and I ain't playing !-- I can do a lot of good with what I know about this plant but there's more I need to know -- Yep I need a Stoner Ranch  so I can secure the grow  properly !-- Plant count ain't nobody else's business !- 
 I was a legal morphine junkie for most of a decade !-- It was killing me but I found a better way to treat some of my problems !-- Easy decision for me !-- Obey the law and die or disobey and live !--


----------



## zigggy (Oct 12, 2017)

"If a law is unjust, a man is not only right to disobey it, he is obligated to do so".
Thomas Jefferson,,,,,,


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2017)

Three days on harvesting Green Crack/Snow Lotus, biggest plant i ever grew. Those cages changed everything, 3x the weight in each nug. I am passed dead. Umbra, really, that plant, i am thankful but can't move and i gotta got start again and our daughter is leaving today. BIG FAT WHINE. Im thankful though.. but my body says your 65 deal with it.


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

Morning Rose !-- Hang in there !-- One last big push !-- Green Crack-x- Snow Lotus ? -- I knows about the Snow Lotus crosses too !-- I be taking a Snow Desiel in a few days that got a little bud full of seed fathered by the BlackBerry Snow Lotus !-- Glad the cages helped sounds like the plants gonna make U very, very happy I bet !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 12, 2017)

Congrats on the harvest Rose.  Share us some pics when you recover. 

I'm cooking it now. 

View attachment 20171012_111928.jpg


View attachment 20171012_111849.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks guys. I am looking for Aliens on Moonshine seeds, cbd 2:1. It is the only thing that is saving me. I had B bring me a quarter. it tastes good which is not common in cbd and it helps pain big time. 
Just rode the bike for 10 min, trying to make this body do it again.


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

Getting slammed harvesting and trimming ? -- That's  another reason I have a higher plant count !-- My plan with an 8 part bloom rotation is too break up that harvest slam by breaking it down into 52 parts !-- Do a little each week instead on what is happening to Rose right now !-- I ain't trying to grow more than anyone else I'm just trying to make what I can do easier on me !


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

Yo Nick -- Love the bud porn !


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

This one Rose said was called "Bubba's Momma" -- That's  all I know about it !-- Being from the south just seemed like I should grow something with a name like that !-- I need to have a talk with my trimmers !-- Sloppy work ! 

View attachment 20171012_105517-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

She don't have no fancy smell or flavor -- The smell and taste say one thing !-- I'm bout to mess U up !-- She don't lie !-- Even popcorn like in that pic don't care what U think !-- U light it up ? --It light U up !


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

My homemade CO2 system !

2-- 5 gallon buckets --One on right is what Umbra said was called "Screech" -- fermented molasses and brown sugar -- It be about ready for my magic !- Over proof dark rum with no distilling ? -- It's a personal challenge !-- Each of these 5 gallon buckets of wine will end up as a gallon of "Fruit Brandy" ? -- Call it what U want it WILL light U up !
The other 5 gallon bucket is a fresh batch of blueberry started last night !
2 gallons Pear Brandy bout One and a half gallons  of Coconut Brandy -- Then that half gallon of Blueberry on top !-- Dam brewing is just as addicting as growing !-- So if I get busted --Who has jurisdiction ATF or DE A ? -- Papa said --U going to the same jail if U get caught hauling 10 gallons or a hundred !-- Made sense !
I don't even drink anymore but I like to brew ! 

View attachment 20171012_111331-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Oct 12, 2017)

Back home picked up some hybrid sativa from town 
Smoking pretty good...:48:
Rose congrats on the Harvest  now take a break..
Nick, Keef y'all growing some beautiful weed..Yep


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Oct 12, 2017)

Evening all , just in from a watering ! 

View attachment IMG_0823.jpg


View attachment IMG_0829.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2017)

Well aren't those beautiful plants up there. nice work, Sweetmanagain.

I posted some harvest pic's in my journal, too tired to do it twice.. lol

Hey Cane. what sativa did you get?  B just got home thru a SNOW STORM, she  said it didn't stick. crap, i am glad i didn't know she was driving thru that.  She is such a good girl... lol 42 year old girl.


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

What up Sweet ? -- What cha got growing there Cuz ?-- Looks healthy !


----------



## umbra (Oct 12, 2017)

Nick is that my Umbra's surprise, damn. Rose, I knew that green crack x snowlotus would be a handful. Glad it yielded so well. Something to smoke thru the winter, lol. Looking at Continuum 50:1, or so the breeder says.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 12, 2017)

umbra said:


> Nick is that my Umbra's surprise, damn. .



Yup, & That is exactly what I said!:headbang:


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 12, 2017)

Theys a lot of sativa in this girl but I have a BBking thats looking very similar only smells different


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2017)

A handful Umbra???? If i had planted that in the middle of the garden she would have filled it. It was crazy huge. And the cages just made it worse, or better, depending on how sore ya are.

Keef, that bubba mama is so special, how does she smoke? I have never tried her.


----------



## umbra (Oct 12, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Theys a lot of sativa in this girl but I have a BBking thats looking very similar only smells different



The bpu is very dominant in the crosses I've done with it.


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

It's fine smoke Rose !-- but I don't think I got the best outta that girl yet !-- She still mess U up she don't care !-- Umbra send it to U Rose it's gonna be good !-- 
Umbra that BPU dominate ? --Ya think !-- U know I've grown several of those BPU crosses !-- They may look alike and the blueberry tries to dominate but they all came out different !-- D.D. say  that Riot Berry OG -x- BPU is "loud" -- When U burn it !-- I would describe it as Berry Loud !-- Fine smoke but the smell stank a little !-- I like it !-- D.D. she say but U just like pot in general Keef -- She may be right !-- 
The White -x- Nepal Indica is that your work too Umbra !-- Looks like it !-- He put his frosty fingerprint in everything he breeds !-- That one will melt U right there !
Only reason B.B. King is in a bottle instead of growing is because D.D. thinks GDP -x-BPU --( The one I got anyway ) is a better blueberry !--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 12, 2017)

Well, it sure seems to be workin.  I leave my house to go to the grocery store and nowhere else these days. Waiting for the harvest , not because of couch-lock1


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

Nick did U say U gonna start blooming under LEDs ? --


----------



## mrcane (Oct 12, 2017)

Good evening my friends..puffin on some GDP X BR as we speak, definitely Grapes...the BPU X BB when she was fresh, tasted just like blueberry muffins....O,ya.....:48:


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

Grapes Cane ? -- What it take me 3-4 times to get one ? -- She hermied 3rd time I ran her !-- Mine didn't have the purple either !-- Must took 50 seed to get one to germ !- Grape really ? --I got more seed !-- I would like a purple grape !-- Ya'll know I'm weak !--


----------



## mrcane (Oct 12, 2017)

Yep grapes  had to let everything go when I went back East.....starting over is no bargain...as you know....


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm doing a strawberry grow off right now -- Umbra's Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel along side her daughter with a Strawberry Rhino dad !-- Little girl got her work cut out for her !-- Mom develops a nice Strawberry profile with a little time in a jar !-- There can only be one !-Strawberry ! -- Baby girl can't beat her mom she toast !


----------



## umbra (Oct 12, 2017)

Keef, they are all a little different. Been thinking about some new breedings. Thin mint gsc x Oregon lemon, skywalker og x Oregon lemon,  sour punch x Oregon lemon, sour secret x Oregon lemon, sour dubb x Oregon lemon, and chiesel x Oregon lemon.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 12, 2017)

I believe that this was one of the GDP X BR she finished out so purple she turned black and beautiful 

View attachment 20170720_140729.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

Umbra they not all the same !-- I learned that from the stuff U breed and I like it !-- Makes it hard on me though !-- I got 2 BOC and can't decide which I like best !-- I like the Cafe Mocha of #1 and D.D. says I'm selling #2 short because of what it might do with some time in a jar !-- I hope U do some more lemon crosses !-- I got those 2 Squish -x-Oregon Lemon plants and they fighting me !-- Can I put in an order for a sweet lemon drop lemon ? -- U make cherry drops too ?- I also like cherry drops !-- and grape  !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 12, 2017)

My My mrcane.  Thats a work of art.

Yup Keef, my next run is going to be two Nurse Larry clones I'm going to scrog the devil out of and I'm putting each one under its own light.  Not sure why but Some plants perform very differently under my leds.  They all do well but some of 'em the bud structure seems to change under the leds.  They are shorter but fatter.  Others don't seem to matter.  My main goal is to cut down on the electric bill so I can buy Christmas presents for all the grandkids.  They are growing up and teenagers cost more


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

It can be done Nick !-- If I give up a lot with LEDs I don't see it !-- Then in the one pic U say SCROG and I say SOG !-- Gets us to the same place ? 

View attachment 20171012_215407.jpg


View attachment 20171012_215359-1.jpg


View attachment 20171012_215713-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

Cane about that GDP-X-B.R ? -- May not be but a few plants in all these seed !-- They old and hard to germ !-- Took me a bunch to get that girl I had !---- U feel lucky ? -- U want these ? 

View attachment 20171012_221218-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Oct 12, 2017)

Hopefully I will not be starting from seed again for a long time...Thanks


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm have my hands full for awhile trying to sort out this mess !-- 
Umbra in front there U see some plants marked with a Black "V" -- Yep !-- That's  what it is ! -- Your original Golden Ticket -x- BOC has a blue "V" -- Waldo got to her !-- In the back is some babies marked IR !--( Island Rose ) -- Those would be --The White -x- Black Rose -x- BlackBerry Snow Lotus !-- All I got to say is just give me my blackberry smoke and I'm good !-- Yes there is one notable BBSL cross missing from this line up ! 

View attachment 20171012_222608-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2017)

Cane they woulda been a pain in da a** anyway !


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

I feel the need to issue a public apology !-- After the response to Katrina and that whole mission accomplished thing I  started calling President GWB the village idiot ! -- Dude I am so sorry !-- This dude got U beat hands down --No contest !-- We miss U Cuz !


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Can we just assume my old as* be hurting in the morning every morning ? -- 
Long time ago on Friday the 13th the King of France owed the Templar a bunch of money !-- He came up with a novel idea to wipe away his debt !-- He convinced the Pope to issue a paper saying the Templars were all "Group W" and they should just take all they sheet !-- They did a raid on all the Templar places and all the big money they were expecting to split up was gone and so was lots of Templars !-- It was an unlucky day for the Templars and for the King and the Pope !-- All the Templar treasure was gone never to be seen again !-- Oh they worked on the Templars they caught but no one talked !-- So we still consider Friday the 13th unlucky !-- Now that U had a history lesson get up and light it up !-- It is unlucky to miss the Wake and Bake !


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2017)

I know, GWB was a genius compared to Donnie. WE are faced with all kinds of threats and real dangers, but the biggest threat is our president.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 13, 2017)

Morning.......:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2017)

Morning peeps.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 13, 2017)

Cold out there, ice on my windshield sheeeeet ..headed to Tai Chi soon as I get right.


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

Rose don't U have something to do ? -- Do your hands hurt yet ? 
I know Nick and Cane were military lifers and we're military so long they lost the ability to question thier commanders -- Especially the Commander -in- Chief !-- I was only in the military for 8 years after my last discharge I became a private  citizen again with the right to an opinion even though I had no interest in politics ! -- The internal threat we face from this man has rekindled an old flame --- 

Duty --Honor --Country !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2017)

It is still dark Keef. Yes, i have way too much to do. More coffee and strawberry cough and Acapulco gold and Aliens on moonshine.

Cane, did i tell you our daughter hit snow yesterday? It is in the 40's here.

Keef, that bubba momma looks so good.

Umbra, come help me trim. lol  good morning.


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

Yes Rose there is something to Bubba's Momma !-- It's  kinda like Umbra's Snow Desiel --While U trying to figure it out she climb all up in your brain and she got U before U know it ! -- I only had a couple pitiful cuts but now I cuts coming along nicely --I get it all healthy I'll run her again !
I'm intrigued by this new plant! -- It ain't right !-- but is that a good thing !-- This thing look like it trying to make a leaf on a leaf !-- Be glad when it gets bigger so I can see what it is doing better ! -- Something wrong with my boy Waldo !-- He throwing some anomalies -- I got 3 with strangeness this one is just bigger and more obvious !--That's water droplets U see ! 

View attachment 20171013_084557-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> It is still dark Keef. Yes, i have way too much to do. More coffee and strawberry cough and Acapulco gold and Aliens on moonshine.
> 
> Cane, did i tell you our daughter hit snow yesterday? It is in the 40's here.
> 
> ...



I have half a garage hanging that needs trimming myself.


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

I can't trim for days !-- It ain't in me and it ain't coming out !-- A week from Wednesday and bloom be full again and I can get back to trimming a half day a week maybe !-- Was that Cane said he had ice on his windshield ? -- We already over 80 and headed for 90 nothing but sun !-- I got a little yard work done right before nightfall so I'm celebrate and stay high today !--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 13, 2017)

Morning folks.  If I wasn't halfway across the country I would come give you a hand Rose.  As it is I'll just remind you theres much worse places you could be in.


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

This is the kinda stuff Umbra breeds !-- He make it all frosty and stuff !-- I don't know how he do it and I don't care long as he keeps doing it !
See if I remember what is what ?
1-"V" -- She get busy with the frost soon !
2--Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel 
3 -  Snow Desiel 

View attachment 20171013_101850.jpg


View attachment 20171013_101906.jpg


View attachment 20171013_101922.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

My Black Berry Snow Lotus male !-- The Mighty Waldo !-- He may not look like much but he got chillins with at about half my girls !-- Little Bastid !-- Maybe this winter I just let him have the ones he missed ? 

View attachment 20171013_103647-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

He growing DWC and doing fine !-- I could switch to DWC in a heartbeat !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

A smart fellow probably wouldn't have taken that many cannacaps but this is Keef !-- I might better get my string and tie off to my chair before they kick in ? -- Just in case I get lost I can follow the string back to my chair ? -- Sounds all smart but last time I forgot what the string was for !


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

Dam I just realized something !-- He didn't care about Puerto Rico but California was a blue state !-- Ya'll can forget about getting some paper towels thrown at U !-- U be lucky fema even shows up after the fires !
That'll teach U what happens when U go against the Dear Leader !-- Ya'll gonna be made an example of and taught a lesson !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2017)

I see there is no politics on MP anymore. 
:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2017)

Just Keef, not much of a discussion really.  Nice to see you Wh.

Keef, I am going to make that potato soup you posted tonight. Sounds so warm and good and I never do much dairy or bacon or cheese...lets see what happens. 

Got that huge plant cut off the hangers... Best producer I think i ever had... 
 It is supposed to freeze tonight and then have sunny days, so i want to wait a few to see of the medicine girls will get a bit more amber.  Lots of peeps needing medicine. I hope i have enough of that.  I have them all backed up, i hope. clones a few days ago. I want to try a sativa tincture for our daughter that she could use at work, add some cbd to  it.  Ok, back to work.


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

Was that Hopper ? --I been missing me some Hopper !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

I hope that Valentine make some seed !-- I can't turn my head to the right !-- Ya'll got me excited about some CBDS !-- I need something !-- I hurt for a few days in a row and I become more of a hole than usual !
Pain make U crazy after awhile !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 13, 2017)

I know these buds are just popcorn but ain't they pretty? 

View attachment 20171013_183148.jpg


View attachment 20171013_183156.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 13, 2017)

This one is a auto.   Tell me that ain't dank!? 

View attachment 20171013_183233.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

She pretty Nick !-- 

Hey I was seeing that the golden triangle is burning !-- Pot farms and all !-- Dam !-- I guess that surplus of weed in California went up in smoke ?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2017)

Those frosty nugs are very pretty Nick and yes, i believe that is dank. Nice auto.  I would take you up on your kind offer if you were closer. I don't have as many friends as i used to, really only down one, but bud is pitching in. But I appreciate your thought.

Keef, would ya forgive me if i put a couple cans of clams in the tater soup?


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

I bet that would work just fine Rose !--I don't do clams or oysters  -- Make it your own !-- D.D. forgot to bring me the recipe book when she came in !-- I'm post some cajun recipes for U to try if your want ? -- I was over there posting recipes for bacon candy and stuff !-- Almost gave Nick a heart attack !-- I like me some food that ain't good for U sometimes !-- In moderation !-- My blood pressure runs about 130/75  it goes up depending on how much I hurt !-- I haven't been to the doctor in a couple years !-- Hearts good ! - Lungs too !-- It would be good if I would move more but when I do too much it puts me down !- Hard to get some kind of routine like that !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

D.D. had to call in sick tonight with a migraine! -- Then the blood suckers at the apartment complex charged her a $300 pet deposit because she is keeping her sisters pup because her house got destroyed by Harvey !-- Bastids !-- She need them botox shots in the temple -around the ears and stuff like they used to do it just gets worse without them !-- Needles don't bother me a bit unless they pointed at me !


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2017)

Mueller's team interviewed Reice Priebus today about obstruction of justice in the firing of Comey !-- Dam he don't play !-- Flynn -- Manafort -- Mueller chewing them up and spitting them out !


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2017)

bill from the ER was $5,000.00


----------



## mrcane (Oct 13, 2017)

Ouch!!!!!That S#%@$.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2017)

OH Umbra, it was worth it to save your life. That is horrible. I am glad you are alive.

It is 38 degrees out there. the plants are covered... time to harvest some today. 

Good morning all.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 14, 2017)

umbra said:


> bill from the ER was $5,000.00



That's why you need health insurance. Not so much to pay the bill. but because they have agreed upon maximum charges. After negotiations and adjustments, the bill will only be a few hundred dollars, maybe a thousand. The Ins co's pay much less than we do if we don't have a coverage agreement.

I am not sure how effective it would be in your case but I have heard of people who went into the hospital finance department and asked them to reduce the charges as if it was covered by insurance and they did it. Then, you pay them what the ins co would normally pay them. 

When I went to emergency for my back a while back the bill was about 5k. After adjustments it was about 1k. My insurance paid over 800 so I paid $1xx. So, if you could get the same treatment, you would pay the 1k. 

You might be able to negotiate it down to the 1k, at least. Better than 5k.

Doesn't cost anything to ask.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes our healthcare priorities seem to be making the industry rich instead of helping the sick. It is really sad and it doesnt seem like itll get better for a long time if ever... Pretty sad for a country that claims to be the leader of the free world. Umbra, how long till your Medicare old?


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. --Hack say that's  why U need insurance ? -- People in the desert need water !  -- Some people Hack know they need insurance and can't afford it !-- Ever think about that ? -- Of course Umbra needed insurance and would have had it if possible !-- Lots of people like that !-- 
Umbra listen to someone been in that position -- Yes U can maybe negotiate a lower bill but pay them $10 a month and forget about it !-- I probably still owe someone something somewhere !-- U survive first and worry about bills another time !-- What happened yesterday is gonna send those high medical bills much higher as poor people's Healthcare got taken hostage in exchange for a list of demands !--When it comes to the administration's actions -- Silence can be taken as approval !--Let it be known far and wide where I stand !--  I disapprove !


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyone know what is happening here ? -- B-S --Black Strawberry -- "V" --Black "V"  -- PP-x-BBSL --No I ain't doing it !-- Anyway most of the plants that came up were normal but these 3 are not !-- The biggest started like the smallest !-- The smaller 2 are doing what the bigger one is doing -- U think the plants will stay this way or become more normal looking !-- Different Moms but they got the same dad !--Could it be genetic ? 

View attachment 20171014_121858-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2017)

Black Snow ? -- ( Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus ) -- Took me twice and this was why I bloomed Waldo in the first place -- but I got my Black Snow seed in a bottle in the fridge now !

That baby Black Strawberry plant up there is an O.F.C. plant !-- I started with a Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel mom that came from Umbra -- I bred her to a Strawberry Rhino that came to Texas from Canada as pollen from  Bud -- Then the BBSL male I used last came from Giggy -- Straight up O.F.C. !


----------



## umbra (Oct 14, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Yes our healthcare priorities seem to be making the industry rich instead of helping the sick. It is really sad and it doesnt seem like itll get better for a long time if ever... Pretty sad for a country that claims to be the leader of the free world. Umbra, how long till your Medicare old?



I think Medicare is 65, so 5 years. Insurance with new job kicks in 6 weeks.


----------



## umbra (Oct 14, 2017)

Too bad the hospital won't take weed, lol. I got weed.


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2017)

U got one them bad air mask Umbra ? -- U heard anything from NCH ? -- Ya'll stay safe as U can !-- 
RE -- U too !-- That smoke ain't good !-- U need to get one those mask just in case !


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2017)

Umbra sit on that weed a little while -- From what I'm seeing lots of this year's outside crop in NorCal got destroyed or will only be good for extracts if it is only smoke damaged ! -- Give it a month or 2 for supply to dry up some and U might get your price plus from the wholesalers !


----------



## umbra (Oct 14, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> OH Umbra, it was worth it to save your life. That is horrible. I am glad you are alive.
> 
> It is 38 degrees out there. the plants are covered... time to harvest some today.
> 
> Good morning all.



I thought the same thing.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 14, 2017)

umbra said:


> Too bad the hospital won't take weed, lol. I got weed.



ROTFLMFAO

So true, so true.


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2017)

What up Hack ? -- U having a good day ? -- Mane I wasn't going off on U this morning and I hope it didn't sound like but if it did I apologize !-- I was just going off about health care !-- I hope we good !
Took some pics of some my midgets !-- Wanna see ? --Here they are anyway !-- See Hack I got no tack at all !  --This some stuff I got working ! 

View attachment 20171014_160059-1.jpg


View attachment 20171014_160244-1.jpg


View attachment 20171014_160416-1.jpg


View attachment 20171014_160423-1.jpg


View attachment 20171014_160657-1.jpg


View attachment 20171014_160847-1.jpg


View attachment 20171014_160955-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2017)

That top one is the one Umbra calls "V" -- The bud is from the Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel underneath it !--


----------



## umbra (Oct 14, 2017)

that King Louis 13th is looking dank


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2017)

Yep Umbra it is dank !-- Still got a ways to go too ! -- That Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel is nice too !-- Ain't no lesser weed up in here !-- "V" bout to bulk up too !-- They not all the same age !
For now I got no problem with my midgets but one day I give them they head and let them run !-- By then I should have one hell of a team too !-- All I gotta do is keep working and keep my as* outta jail and I'll be ready when they turn me loose !-- All I need is some dam wiggle room !-- If U don't mind ?  -- Sux to be hunted !


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2017)

I can't leave out Rose's Purple Haze !--She just starting to put on that beauiful purple !-- This one got a ways to go but the second pic ? --That's  what she do ! 

View attachment 20171014_175557-1.jpg


View attachment 20171014_180202-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2017)

Part of that Bud just jumped into my pipe !-- Dam guess I better smoke it ?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2017)

take a hit for me keef. we just cut all the rest of the plants as it is going to freeze tonight. They are all in water in the kitchen. I will do more in the morning. i am pooped tonight. is it too early to go to bed at 5 pm?


----------



## mrcane (Oct 14, 2017)

..Rose take a break it will be there tomorrow ,those outdoor grows really make a person work....


----------



## mrcane (Oct 14, 2017)

Keef,2Redeyes bout time for a puff Eh....:48:


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2017)

It ain't like that !-- I can explain !-- Order it anyway U want !-- I asked for mine with Vegan beef and non organic gmo veggies !-- The lady said Sure !-- See I do know how to eat healthy ! 

View attachment 20171014_201145-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2017)

Purple Haze all in my mind !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 14, 2017)

Safety meeting with the Neighbor smokin on some blue magoo......


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2017)

Safety first Cane !-- I saw the dammest thing when the princess and I took our scooter crawl to the beach today !-- As I entered the beach there were 3 cars in front of me -- 1st one ran out into the fluffy sand and stopped -- The one behind him went to the left and the one behind him went to the right to get around  !-- Just because U allowed to drive on the beach don't mean it is a good idea !-- They was all 3 stuck up to the axles as we scooted right on passed and onto the harder sand below the high tide mark !- I'm on a scooter I ain't pulling no body outta nowhere !-- Dumasses !


----------



## zigggy (Oct 15, 2017)

morning people,,,in a lot of pain have not done demo work in a while ,,,,been tearing things up pretty good for the last few days cant wait to start (demo work sucks)gonna need to buy another 1/4 lb,,,,hate buying pot,,,, did good on my last package made it last almost 2 months,,,tea's almost gone ,joint finished ,,,,time to go break things up ,,,,stay safe be well


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Take it easy Zig !-- Don't hurt yourself !-- When U can these cannacaps I take do help me with pain !-- I know when U buy U might think eating weed is a waste but do it right and it will reduce how much U smoke and an edible buzz can be nice! -- I just Bake it at 240 for half hour then pack it into gel caps !-- A couple caps with some oil or food and bout an hour later it will say hello !-- Around here U wanna buy weed it will almost certainly be Mexican brickweed !-- I didn't think I would ever be able to quit buying !--


----------



## mrcane (Oct 15, 2017)

Morning OFC...Yep winter's here, we have been having some snow in the mountains and it looks like it is here too stay...
wake and bake .........:48:


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

80 here Cuz !-- Supposed to be a cool front tonight bring the temp down into the 60s at night !-- Might have to break out the heavy coat and turn the heat on !-- I wonder if it still works ? --Don't need it much !
Still working on that PH bud -- I need to hustle up some cap weed and have more coffee !


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

Working on an extraction this morning !-- In my belly !-- It do an effective extraction !--


----------



## umbra (Oct 15, 2017)

Morning fellow stoners. Cold mornings and warm afternoons is fall in the Central Valley. Smoking the chem berry. It is tasty. The hazelnut cream is curing up something special.


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

Morning Umbra !-- Hazelnut Cream is curing up something special ? -- I hate U Cuz !-- I want some !


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

If there was to be a poster for that Variety Chasing Disease -- My pic would probably be used !


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

Caps kicked in I'm survive another day !-- I been thinking about people like RE and Zig that don't have much if any room for a grow -- U know Harvey tore this place up and to me junk is building material !-- I been thinking about what would be kinda universally available that could be used to grow -- I mentioned those old 8 foot chest freezers to RE once! -- I'm check around and see if I can get one to the house so I can work on it -- I been thinking about this awhile !-- Stand it up on end with the motor end at the bottom -- Now U got a door that can be locked -- The LEDS got a fan built in so I mount it at the top with vents holes for the fan and add an additional fan if needed and vent it good and put a box or something in the bottom for a DWC box and if I can make it work in our heat I teach others how to do it ? -- Shouldn't be hard and it could be outside and locked !


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

D.D. not here to be my wine taster !-- It was time to rack it !-- Instead of filtering I let it sit so any sentiment sinks to the bottom then I syphon off the clear wine !-- Called clarifying the wine !-- Blueberry is da bomb like I expected !-- Coconut is tricky but this sheet might be nice in a warm shifter on a cold day  !-- I think I can do better but it'll work -- Pear really needed to be racked it had lots of sentiment! -- The pear gonna be fine !-- D.D. say just stick to blueberry it always comes out nice but I have a curious soul !-- Molasses and brown sugar done boiled over twice that sheet gonna be scary !
Still got 5 more  gallons of Blueberry cooking she won't run out !--

Between what I swallowed siphoning on top of the tasting I can verify that that stuff hits back !-- Whew !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 15, 2017)

Sounds like a Lotta vino...By the way how long before you flip your little ones to sex them?


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

Cane I don't know if U wanna do like me ? - This is hard on a plant !-- This my latest girl !-- She been sexed and that is the top as my first cut !--She back in Veg !--  Now she can recover !

That would be another one out the House of Umbra !-- Temple -x- BPU ! 

View attachment 20171015_140908.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Oct 15, 2017)

Was thinking about growing these seedlings out a little more then flipping them, sexing them, then flipping them back ..what you think should work eh


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

That's what I do !-- I move them to bloom until a few days after I see hair just in case it want to pop some balls too -- Then I just take the top because 2 plant mean more plants !--I pull her back to veg at 18/6 and let it recover !-- I can then take cuttings off it as needed or let it recover and reveg some then send it back to bloom !-- I perfer to take my cuts in the 2nd -3rd week of bloom !-- They'll grow U a bush !--
About brewing and growing ? -- It's the head injury Cuz !-- Everything gets exaggerated!  -- A little is never enough !-- More !- More! -More !-- Speaking of which I really need a bigger place to grow !--


----------



## mrcane (Oct 15, 2017)

Sure would save a lot of dirt ect. Not vegging out male plants..


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

That's  my reasoning !-- but if I wanted to save a male I'd do it the same way !-- Waldo revegged and probably need to be cloned soon but he no danger to my girls long as he in veg !


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

Sounds like a lot of wine but I reduce  5 gallons of wine down to a gallon of fruit brandy !-- Taking a couple bottles to my dog groomer tommorrow! -- $150 every couple months ? -- Perhaps with time we can come to an arrangement where I don't got to write that check ? --


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

2:40 -- time for a cup of coffee and a pipe !--I got a new rule if it got a 4 or a 2 or a 0 --close enough for me !


----------



## umbra (Oct 15, 2017)

cup of joe and a bowl for me 2


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

Kuerig ruined me on drip coffee Umbra !-- Newman's Own Special Blend -- sweetened with turbinato sugar !-- That's  my jam !-- I used to like a cup of something special like Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee but now if it don't come in a Kuerig k-cup I'll pass !


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

I think I go get me some that Snow Desiel ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

My newest acquisition! -- This one is called "Garlic" 
Is this what people mean when they say I got too much thyme on my hands ? --Cause I can dig that ! 

View attachment 20171015_154224-1.jpg


View attachment 20171015_154419-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

Just for the record I did not steal that Mickey "D" tray --I got 2 that I bought for a quarter each at a yard sale !-- Umbra need to start hitting them estate sales and pick up one them 02 generators for a song !-- Next time he have a COPD attack he can fire that puppy up and make him some 02 ?


----------



## umbra (Oct 15, 2017)

that's a good idea. I have some old beans that were freebies from Jaws. He told me to run his Insane Jane Strawberry. He said it is very special. I popped em. And a bunch of other stuff while I was at it.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2017)

420 kinda here.  Join me.


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm in !-- I don't like fried CKN anymore !-- Where my pipe ? -- 
Yo Umbra I keep checking but my Orange Syrup seed never showed up !-- They musta got lost in shipping ?-- What else U got rat holed over there ? -- I like that kind !
Gonna have to be a dank Strawberry to beat your Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

I must be entirely too high !-- Checking the news and one them brietbard Bannon types was waving a pistol around talking about about the 10 commandments and the music behind him was "The Nght They Drove Ole Dixie Down" by The Band !-- I am confused ! - Don't make sense to me but lots of that stuff don't make sense anymore !--
Reminded me of when Reagan tried to use Bruce Springsteen's "Born in the USA " as a campaign song ? -- That was bizarre !


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2017)

How I got from there to a band called Blackberry Smoke ? -I just don't know ! -- Yes I do !- I think ? -- Maybe ? -- Nope no idea !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 16, 2017)

Afternoon O.F.C. !-- It wasn't me I was in church !-- I got an airtight alibi !-- I wasn't doing nothing !
There's  an echo in here !-- Hello- hello--hello


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 16, 2017)

Keef said:


> Afternoon O.F.C. !-- It wasn't me I was in church !-- I got an airtight alibi !-- I wasn't doing nothing !
> There's  an echo in here !-- Hello- hello--hello



Me too!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 16, 2017)

A week and a half ago I popped 6 beans, the all cracked and shot out a tap root. I put them in those little jiffy cub things that I have used successfully before and nuthin emerged. So before this last weekend, I popped another 6 beans and went away for the weekend. Today I check and the all have nice taproots and one had even lost the seed shell. This was in a damp paper towel in a baggy. This time I planted them straight into roots organic potting soil in red cups. I&#8217;m hoping for a much better result.
1-Amnesia CBD, 2-Blue Dream CBD & 3-Harlequin... 

View attachment 639A085D-885B-47C9-9C79-3DB9FC370C5C.jpeg


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 16, 2017)

Afternoon fellow Stoners.  I can safely say that I am a victim of couch-lock. Of course it only got up to 55 today so that helps my laziness.
2Red, I don't take my seed sprouts out of the paper towel until the tail is long enough for me to plant the tail with the seed cap (or seed leaves if the cap falls off) above the earth. That means the tails are usually over an inch long.  I handle carefully but if it sprouts, it grows.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Oct 16, 2017)

I don't know if what I do would help any -- I use these little biofoam blocks D.D. bought me !-- I put a seed in them and place them in a seed starting tray with a  dome on a seed starting heat pad !-- When they big enough I carefully tear the foam away -- I need the sprout to be long enough to reach thru my aero foam collars which are an inch thick !-- Once I got them in aero cups it's all over and they will stay in the same foam collar and aero basket until they harvested or show male or hermie then I kill them !


----------



## Keef (Oct 16, 2017)

This my seed starting set up -- I imagine these blocks would work for any type grow medium ? 

View attachment 20171016_151611-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 16, 2017)

Once I get the sprouts into aero I don't loose many !-- The White --x-- Nepal Indica -x-- Black Berry Snow Lotus! -- 

View attachment 20171016_152234-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 16, 2017)

Ive used these jiffy things before and they have worked but the last couple have given me a hard time. Anyway, one of the seeds had the shell come off and a little starter leaves formed. Nick, Ill give a little more time on the next round. I did plant that one with the greens above ground. Im thinking Ill pick up some ffof for the bottom half of the grow pot with this roots organic in the upper half.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 16, 2017)

I have never had the best luck with jiffy pots.  "They" say that seedlings do not need food of any sort for the 1st couple of weeks of life, I find that a good grade of organic potting soil in a solo cup works just fine.  If things are going well they will be there for two weeks and I'll transplant them into my growing blend which feeds them pretty much through the next 6 weeks.  I dunno why I'm tellin you this 'cause you probably have your own methods.  I have 'cooked' seedlings by putting them in my soil before they are ready, and I just ran 6 autos from start to finish never feeding them one time.  Even at the end you could tell they were almost burning up with nitrogen.  Sometimes I'm learning less is better, 'specially in the beginning.


----------



## Keef (Oct 16, 2017)

I know that's  right Nick !-- I use some additives but I use only 3 mils of my nute concentrate per gallon -- The instructions say 10 mils per gallon so about 1/3 less than called for !


----------



## umbra (Oct 16, 2017)

Work I had to go the Oakland Raiders at the Coliseum and fix their x ray. 15 year old off brand system that has seen better days.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 16, 2017)

Paying those big salaries doesnt leave enough room for a machine that doesnt make touchdowns...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey Rose,Tc & Ston-loc and any other outdoor growers round here. Hope yall are not having to work too hard. I now yous are busy but this place sure is quiet while yer cutting that weed....


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- RE it's Croptober it'll be quite in the O.F.C. and M.P -- My first Croptober I thought everyone had abandoned the place !-- Seems even inside growers get busy this time of year !-- I got that rotation working so it is just kinda steady for me !-- I had to take dogs to the groomers yesterday -- Had a flat tire and broke the door handle on the car !-- Started out the day as mild mannered Keef and ended the day just wanting to kill something --Anything --Everything !-- I am not a stable individual !-- I has some anger management problems at times !-- Dam head injury !-- It gave and it took away !-- Ain't nothing like the ability to focus on something like a Lazer beam !-- That's from the head injury but it also gave me the rage !-- Not an even trade !-- I'm lay up today !-- Changing that flat got me stiff and sore this morning! -- 
Wake and Bake !-- Time to smoke big weed !--Where my coffee ?


----------



## umbra (Oct 17, 2017)

up early and drinking coffee. After my divorce, I struggled with trying to explain it all to our sons. I decided to say very little about the details. I found it hard to tell them that their mother was bi polar, or what that meant. I simply got out of the way when she would go off and they got the idea. Not the same as living with her all the time, but enough of a taste it left a sour taste in their mouths. I have decided to do the same with our President. His proclivity for self destruction can not be held back. Layer after layer his illness becomes more and more apparent.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2017)

Good morning, harvest 2017 has been put to bed. Took a week.  Now to not mess up the cure.  

I feel depressed, probably because of fatigue, but I was listening to the radio and heard the orange guy's speech and I realized that he lied about 6 things. I weep for our old country. I weep for my hatred of this man. I weep for WH, I miss him, but will never understand. 

Keef, you are pissed and I feel like someone pulled the compassion out of my heart. 

Sorry RE, and anyone else that I am suck a downer this day. I will be better soon i hope.


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2017)

I refuse to listen to him !-- I catch the cliff notes from the news peeps !-- We can never let this happen again !-- The way Russia used trolls on facebook--twitter and the like explains a lot! -- Seems the whole Fake news concept of destroying the free press was bought and paid for by Putin !-- We'll stop the dictator wannabe !-- Then we can try to repair the damage to our country he's done !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2017)

I also now think Puerto Rico should become the 51st. State ! -- The way they've been treated post Maria is shameful !-- They deserve better !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2017)

It was 53 this morning! -- Winter is here !-- Headed to 82 !


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2017)

Breakfast !-- It's  on a paper plate in the oven at 240 for about 45-50 minutes -- Fresh off the vine --into the oven then into my belly for an extraction process !-- I don't care I do what I want ! 

View attachment 20171017_081448-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2017)

What cha think about the coffee cup D.D. got me ? 

View attachment 20171017_082719-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2017)

How many U reacon would be a dose ? -- U think 6 is too many ? 

View attachment 20171017_090646-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2017)

Not a word !-- They was cold cause they got a hair cut yesterday ! 

View attachment 20171017_101617.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2017)

Can someone come help me trim ? --- Nevermind !-- Done !

Now I know there's better weed in this world but till U find it -- This'll light U up !

Plush Berry-x- Strawberry Desiel 

King Louie 13th 

View attachment 20171017_134927-1.jpg


View attachment 20171017_134831-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 18, 2017)

Good morning ofc, hope yall are having a good day. My wife started a new volunteer hobby, delivering meals on wheels in our little community. Being her husband and driver, Im included in the deal. So thats what were doing this morning. It always takes longer than it should because she cant just deliver without hangin out and talkin as well, but its all good....
All my seeds have emerged except one and Im very hopeful of that one. I got 3 Harlequin, 2 Blue Dream CBDs and 1 Amnesia CBD. All fems except the Harlequin.


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2017)

Sorry I haven't been fit for polite society !-- 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 18, 2017)

yote as in coyote?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2017)

good evening ofc.

2 re, that is very cool that you do meals on wheels.  Your seed line up sounds fabulous. Female mojo to you. 
Umbra, how are you doing?

Keef, that is quit a puppy ya got there.


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't know much !-- U can ask around -- but I know what da hell that is !-- D.D. sent it to me !-- I ain't seen many didn't have cross hairs on them !-- Not a fan !-- We got coyote problems here and in Austin !-- I could get on top the car down the beach aways with a wounded rabbit call and fix that but I already been warned !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 18, 2017)

I used to live at the dead end of a long narrow road, we had our share of coyotes as well as bears, skunks, raccoons and mountain lions. We lost a few kitties that might have strayed too far, I never found one so I don&#8217;t know how the met their demise. The dogs did much better though. Smoke two joints!
Thanks Rose, glad your harvest went well!!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2017)

RE --They been taking pets off the leash while they being walked ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Oct 18, 2017)

Evening Folks....finally getting some real rain 
Coyotes hear them most nights...bastards. 
..  Well time to puff a fatty.......:48:


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2017)

I wear ear plugs and  I leave a radio on at night to drown them out !-- There's a couple decent size packs out here and they bold !-- People leave thier dog food outside and the coyotes know it !-- They have eliminated thier natural food source (feral cats ) and find it easier to rummage thru trash or steal dog food !-- I ain't allowed to "thin the pack" either !-- Ask Ole "I am da Law" ? -- I got a scooter now he'd never catch me !-- I'd lose him in the sand traps ? -- .22 with a baby bottle nipple wired on to the end of it they'd never even hear but D.D. say NO so we got too many coyotes !-- Not my fault !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 18, 2017)

Here&#8217;s one for zem, rat removal


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2017)

The ear plugs and radio are not to drown out the coyotes for me but my dogs !-- Anything goes wrong they all 4 be jumping up and down on me in bed raising hell but it is doggie law that if U hear a coyote in the distance U have to bark back !-- So I don't want to be woke up everytime one of them barks at some distant noise !-- The girl dogs are good but no so much the boy dogs !

I'm going to bed !
I'm out it was a hard day mentally -- American military Killed In Action are sacred -- I watched that obscenity politicize the death of a hero !-- It did not sit well with me !


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- They call me Keef and I'm an Outlaw pot farmer !--I grow aero under LEDs-- I ain't the best or the biggest but I get by --- I'm also an  a hole and I'm alright with that !-- One day I figure things gonna change and maybe I can come out the closet !-- Until then I perfect my art !-- I been tempered in the fire of prohibition -- When my time comes ? -- No mercy !-- The bar going up round here way up !
We got rain moving in !-- 77 and humid headed for 85 ! 

View attachment 20171019_082502-1.jpg


View attachment 20171019_082605-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

I don't have a lot of words today ! 

View attachment 20171019_084941-1.jpg


View attachment 20171019_084958-1.jpg


View attachment 20171019_085032-1.jpg


View attachment 20171019_085056-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 19, 2017)

Morning everyone. Bud porn in the morning, lol. Keef well done.


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

Morning Umbra !  -- Respect to the breeder !
1-- "V"
2 -- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel 
3 -- BOC #2
4 ---BOC #1


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

Umbra I been studying all these varieties I been running -- I don't know why but some varieties are more sensitive to pH than others !-- Rose's Nurse Larry and a couple your's like them dam lemons !- --Some just don't care as long as it isn't extreme !-- That's  the ones I been rounding up !-- I'm not gonna choose what stays and what goes --my system will !-- Grow good for me or I'll find another that will ! -- Indica heavy hybrids with them fat leaves work well for me !-- I got some sorting out to do with the children of Waldo -- I'll have my BlackBerry smoke !- While I'm sorting them out it's time to start the quest for another flavor !
I can multi task !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel---
On a stick ! 

View attachment 20171019_103727.jpg


View attachment 20171019_103800-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Oct 19, 2017)

Beautiful Nugs Keef....lots of snow in the mountains this a.m...finished up with the math class I was taking...will I ever use it?No
All ready awake so I guess that we should bake...
       :48:


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

Morning Cane !--Snow ? -- I don't do Snow !-- Only Snow around here gonna be that "Black Snow" I got in the fridge !-- Snow Desiel mom-- Black Berry Snow Lotus dad -- I probably try to germ some maybe Thanksgiving ? -- I been thinking about that GDP-x- Black Rose !-- I sure would like to have one those black phenos like U had !-- The seed are old but I got quite a few so maybe ?-- They not wet but I might ?--


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

I took my dog groomer a bottle each of blueberry-- Coconut and pear "Wine" -- Told her it may be little stronger than regular wine !-- So be warned !-- 5 gallons of wine condensed to one gallon ? -Yup !-- Might be a little stronger than regular wine !-- It is very good and I know it !-- They gonna get lit up tommorrow night and they don't even know it yet !


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

5 gallon bucket of fermented brown sugar and molasses in the freezer !-- Anybody can make Rum but can U make it without distilling ? -- I break 100 proof we call it success ? --I will !-- Think I'll change my name to Kokonut Keef ? -- I make a mean coconut brandy ! --- There was that last little thing I was looking for in my process and then there it was !-- So simple !-- Kokonut Keef's Wine and Weed ? -- I like it although I'll never see anything like that but it's nice to dream !--The reality of having the DEA and ATF breathing down my neck ain't a life  I want !


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

Waldo's babies !-- Why so many ? -- I need about 4 healthy  plants to be pretty confident there will be a girl among them -- Sexing will greatly reduce the plant count then after that all I know how to do is "Keep the best and leave the rest " -- So I should end up with a girl from maybe half dozen or crosses  -- I want my BlackBerry Smoke and anything else interesting that pops up !
I be happy with 3-4 outstanding keepers ! 

View attachment 20171019_135750-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

Wanna get high ?-- Sparkly and it'll get U there !-- Am I doing them justice yet Umbra ? 

View attachment 20171019_161125-1.jpg


View attachment 20171019_161008-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice bowla buds there Keef!!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

What up RE ? --We got showers off and on today and I been hanging out entertaining myself !-- Needed to take those off the stalk let them start to cure !-- I haven't been paying attention to the news did the fires ever go out ? 
Rose when U get caught up we kinda miss U !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 19, 2017)

Most of the fires in my area are fairly controlled or done. Of course if you happened to lose your home then your troubles are just started...I wasn&#8217;t that close being a civilized city dweller, well, town dweller... But down in Sonoma County, they lost whole neighborhoods. That is a tough one. A lotta homeless people that never thought they&#8217;d be homeless.


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

I know that's right RE !-- They still putting it back together down here but housing at a premium !-- Not so much by fire sheet mostly just got tore up --but --Does it matter if U become homeless due to fire or hurricane ?-- I got lucky again !-- Katrina scared da hell outta me when we couldn't get out in time !-- So we ran from Harvey !-- Lots of people still need help !

U can judge a society by how well they treat thier least fortunate !-- Wouldn't take much to put any of us there !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 19, 2017)

Yep, theres a lotta opportunity for people to show mercy these days. A lotta families will taking extra folks in and a lotta families will be outdoors as well.


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

I have had a grudge against GWB about how he handled post Katrina !-- Today Dubya earned some respect from me !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

D.D. has spent a lot of time since Harvey  helping her sister in East Texas whose mobile home went all da way underwater !-- FEMA said it could be fixed !-- The how that could be accomplished was not explained! 
She got a bid in on a much better place than what she had and in the area she wants and I think she gonna get it !-- D.D.'s health has suffered from that dust from dried toxic mud blowing around over there !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 19, 2017)

Lookie what I been up to, 

View attachment 20171019_210144.jpg


View attachment 20171019_210112.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 19, 2017)

Those are some purty buds Nick, lotta nice colors. You been up to good things!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow beautiful buds Keef, St Nick. Pretty colors and lovely.

 I ended up with another plant to trim. I took my trimmer machine over to my friends house and she had that crazed exhausted determined look that says she grew too many plants. She did. OMG. Anyway she sent me home with the clone i gave her in the spring. Beautiful fat buds, looked better than mine, LA Confidential.   

 Nice to see you guys.


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2017)

Work it Nick !-- U gotta love them colors !-- All sparkly and stuff too !-- It would be a dam auto that U can't clone !-- I woulda cloned da hell outta that looker if she woulda been a regular !-- Any way U look at it Nick is back !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 19, 2017)

Man y'all growing some beautiful looking weed....
Been a rainy day here we sure need it...
Rose sure is nice to bring home a full grown plant like you were running short of trimming to do


----------



## mrcane (Oct 19, 2017)

O..Ya........:48:


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 19, 2017)

I been holed up in the house with the dawg, some Yuengling, and a refrigerator full of junk and the tv.  I'll sure be glad when the last couple of plants come down and I can relax for a while.:watchplant::guitar::farm::bongin:

Took Harley's stitches out the other day and he's like a new dog.  Getting his adventure back.


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- O-dark-30 (6:30 am ) at the beach -- 77 and humid -- Showers off and on-- headed toward 85-- Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !-- Wish I lived closer I'd come have some coffee and Purple bud at Nick's house !-- I forgot what's  in this pipe but it seems to be working !-- What we doing today ? --Rose will be trimming !-- U know them hands be hurting by now !-- LA Confidential ? -- I would hit da stuff !-- That was on the list that time I asked Umbra about the most potent indica and indica  heavy hybrids ! -- Sounds like it would be right up my alley !-- That's  why I got the Tranquil Elephantizer from Bohdi's -- He was right about that one !-- Lost her but I got her child by Umbra's B.B. King -- The Blue T.E.-- Blueberry with a peppery finish ? -- Shouldn't work but it does and she be Dank too !


----------



## umbra (Oct 20, 2017)

Morning everyone. Been busy with work and trimming. I see dank, everywhere I look I see dank. Keep rocking it


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

Whatup Cuz ? -- Off to work ? --How long a drive to get there ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

They got a ways to go !-- I gotta look see which one she is but one of these is the White Widow who Turned 4 years old in August cloning from clones for 4 years -- Who needs a mother plant ?-- 

View attachment 20171020_065050-1.jpg


View attachment 20171020_065036-1.jpg


View attachment 20171020_065042-1.jpg


View attachment 20171020_065109-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

1 --White Widow 
2 -- Cheesy Jones 
3 -- Rose's Purple Haze 
4 -- I'm high !-- I can only count to 3 !-- It's a dank weed plant

Edit :-- Took awhile but #4 -- That be Bud's Strawberry Rhino male  on Umbra's Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel -- I just called it Strawberry -- She in a side by side grow off with her momma !-- There can be only one --Strawberry! 
Grandchild (Black Strawberry )  waits in the wings for it's shot at the winner !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 20, 2017)

Morning OFC. . 0600 ..40*s.still dark outside.
 I all ready miss summer .......Wake and Bake my friends...:48:


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

40 Cane ? --Is that like 40 C ? -- Nothing wrong with that ! -- Now 40 F that would be too cold for me !-- I don't do cold !-- I got cold one time and I didn't like it !
U know this is Fry-Day ? -- I'm do my best to do it justice !


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

Today is trash pick up day in the hood -- Somehow I bounce the lid off the wall and I had my reading glasses hanging low on my nose -- Lid broke my glasses --Nose gonna be sore for awhile - Mighta got a Black eye too !-- Why is it always the face ? -- I got other tender bits and pieces but NO !-- I mean I can attest to the fact that U can not bust a concrete floor with your face !-- Boom !- Right in da face !-- Dam ! --I hate when that happens !
Probably ain't got but one ole tore up brain cell left !-- Can't always trust it either !


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

Cannacaps helping but I'm take some more !-- Left eye swelling some !-- Tears running down my cheek !-- Only crying outta one eye !-- I'm have to see how high I can get !-- This gonna hurt for awhile !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2017)

Good morning peeps,

Keef, you need a rubber suit or like the Michelin guy. But you need it for your face. Sorry honey. Geez. I gotta grow some of that purple haze stuff again Keef, she is pretty and a nice buzz.

I am done trimming. Tried a little of the SSH and Kali mist this morning with a cure of 5 days. LOL. it is going to be good. thank you Umbra. 

So happy to hear Harley is doing well, that is awesome, St Nick. 

Cane, please don't let us have a winter like last year. Is it el nino again?  I heard about rain coming that is a river in the sky.

Good morning 2RE, how are you this morning?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 20, 2017)

Take it easy today Keef, how bout a little couch lock!
Good mornin ofc, we got a nice shower late last night and they say low 60s today but at 8 in the mornin, its looking to me like a little warmer than that. I say at least 70... I think Ill go fishin.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 20, 2017)

Good morning Rose, glad you got that crop in! I gotta do my outdoor grow as autos to keep em small so Im back inside till next spring.


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

Already 79 here !--
 Yea Rose !
I hate math so don't no body start counting at me !-- 
I got more than 2 plants ! 

View attachment 20171020_100724-1.jpg


View attachment 20171020_100840_001-1.jpg


View attachment 20171020_101033-1.jpg


View attachment 20171020_101131-1.jpg


View attachment 20171020_101249-1.jpg


View attachment 20171020_101348-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

One day I give my girls they head and let them run !-- Midgets are nice for variety but One day they be big !


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 20, 2017)

Great Pics Keef! Hope everyone is doing well.  Thought I would stop by and say HIGH!

I start swingin' hammers in Jan on a couple of new spots, big shows. I'll share some pics when I get going.

Anyone going to Vegas for the trade show next month?


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks NCH -I ask Umbra how U fared in the fires -- Sounds like U survived it !-- U do what U gotta in a prohibition state to be a grower !-- I wish I could go to some these canna shows or cups ? --Anything !-- This is my link to the free world !-- There's so much I just don't know about this plant !-


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

Got that 5 gallons of "Screech" In the freezer !--( fermented molasses and brown sugar ) -- I start doing my magic tonight or tommorrow when I can't freeze anymore water off it !-- Then I warm it up and take the head off ( nasties --like acetates and methanol )-- I know I can do 100 proof !-- Maybe higher this time ?
Dark Rum -- No distilling ? -- I think I can !


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

No counting ! 

View attachment 20171020_112641-1.jpg


View attachment 20171020_112822-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Oct 20, 2017)

Break time..... 

View attachment 15085171298681084488100.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

Got the farming done !-- I'm in !-- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel gonna be a hard Strawberry to beat !-- I like dis sheet !-- 
U know all them girls up there got babies fathered by Waldo growing in veg ? --Except SR 91! -- She wasn't ready !--U got to beat your momma to stay !-- It's the shotgun concept to breeding !-- He post to make everything better ? -We'll let's see -- Should be something special I just gotta find her !-- Blackberry Nurse Larry and BlackBerry "V" get sexed soon and some more !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 20, 2017)

Now that is my kind of morning mrcane, but I gots to have coffee. Not enough English in me I guess.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 20, 2017)

I know it's been awhile since I visited, always seem busy. But I had to share this funny with you guys. I was headed out to the store planning to replace my favorite lip stain and looked on the bottom of it to see what the color actually is so I can get the right one. As you can see--#420!  Kid you not! 

View attachment 20171020_115044.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 20, 2017)

Keef, you are welcome by my mountain any time.  Shoot, bring the dogs.  We can do some redneck shat like using tannerite to go fishing and stuff!


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 20, 2017)

Is that chai tea you're having mrcane?   Looks good! Those jars look pretty tasty too!


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

D.D. in da house !-- I be glad when U can get a better schedule !-- I don't like U being gone so much !-- U know I tend to get in trouble when left unsupervised !-- Dog groomer lady and friends gonna be doing some "wine" tasting tonight -- I think ? 
Nick sounds good but U kinda crippled up in the knees right ? -- Just asking cause when I do stuff that might get me in trouble I like to be with someone I can outrun !-- The Po-Po show up ? -- I don't have to outrun them -- Long as I can outrun U !-- These is city dogs they would know how to act up that holler !


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

D.D. next year Austin City Limits Festival ? --I expect weekend tickets !


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

Nick I already said I don't like cold but another thing I don't like is walking up hill--going down hill I'm good  !-- I'm a flat lander ! -- When I was in the army I ran in this 10k run -- Man pushing a baby stroller passed me going up  Heart Attack Hill !-- I quit !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 20, 2017)

DirtyDiana said:


> Is that chai tea you're having mrcane?   Looks good! Those jars look pretty tasty too!



Yep Chai tea for me...the weed is store bought..But good..Blue Magoo...We High


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

Cane I know they had Blue Magoo seed at Cannazon last time I looked been awhile but U keep tempting me !-- 
Oh !-- We high !


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

Maybe I fire the scoot up and take a ride ?


----------



## mrcane (Oct 20, 2017)

Home day for me today...........:48:......


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

Scooter beach crawl !-- Happening place and it is way early for the weekend !-- Tide is up and not much driving room !-- I hopped into a long beach parking lot so I don't have to worry so much about the sand !
The scooter dog has to tell people be good some time !-- She act like queen of the beach on her scooter and all ! -- 
When U in that soft sand U have to pay attention to where U going !-- Been more than one scooter fell over in the  sand when -- Those bikinis should be against the law !-- I coulda scraped up my scoot !


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2017)

O.K. clock is running !-- How long U think it will take for Rose to bounce this one ? -- I ain't the smartest tool in the shed but just seems like a pot farming site wouldn't be the best choice for trying to sell online California weed !-- Bold but not really smart ?-- They just keep showing up don't they Rose ?


----------



## zigggy (Oct 21, 2017)

morning folks ,,,had the best day with my son yesterday ,,we went to the lowery park in tampa ,,,, let him stay home from school (1st time he's played hookie from school)the zoo is to dam crowded on the weekend,,,we played simon and Garfunkel's"AT THE ZOO" the whole drive down there,,,and most of the time at the zoo ,,,I do not like keeping him home from school but , my thinking was he learn more in one day at the zoo with me then a week at school ,,,hell he's only 5 ,,,best day I have had in awhile now I just need to teach him to keep his mouth closed,,not easy he likes to talk,,,have a great day people ,,,zig


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- I need an honest opinion !-- Do U think I have a substance abuse problem ? -- Wake and Bake my peeps !
Zig we got to live in this world I used to take my daughter to the Zoo too !-- Sounds to me like U just being a good mom ! -- My daughter and I don't get along anymore but she did well for herself and I'm proud ! -- She would be so ashamed if her people found out her dad was a low life pot farmer !-- I'm at peace with myself !-- That problem is all her's !-- She forgets about  watching daddy double clutch that TH-55 helicopter and the 8 years in the army and 20 years as a surgical assistant !-- I got nothing to prove to anyone !


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2017)

Lights are on so I should take a quick peek ?-- I run 8am-8pm on bloom !-- Veg goes from 6 am -midnight !-- Got to go thru bloom to get to veg so I mostly just stay out the grow until after 8am !-- 80 degrees out there already !-- I'm kinda changing things up some in bloom -- I got the 8 boxes and they'll all be up and running again on Wednesday -- Changing from starting a new bloom box every week to 2 boxes every 2 weeks -- Time to start coming up on plant size just a little bit !
I still get a kick outta watching the mods bounce these people who show up trying to sell weed from free states online !-- One even got some prices posted before Rose kicked him out !-- Might be a whole new ball game if someone showed up wanting to buy any excess we could produce at a fair price ?


----------



## mrcane (Oct 21, 2017)

Morning OFC.  Cold & cloudy with a chance of sunshine here....:48:


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2017)

84 -- Water temp about about 80 -- Life's a beach ! 

View attachment 20171021_124152.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 21, 2017)

Good afternoon ofc, we out here!!!
I think we are pretty close to the land of umbra... 

View attachment 14A79914-23A1-4086-9D5A-D2FEA241EA0C.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Oct 21, 2017)

yes you maybe a pot farmer,,,but your not a low life ,,,,my dad hated the father of my child ,,we fought all the time finally I stopped talking to him,,for almost 2 years we did not talk,,2 years I can never get back ,,turns out dad was right ,,,he was a piece of **** ran out on us as soon as times got rough ,had to go back home with my tail between my legs,,dad was there with arms wide open,,, I'm proud to say my dad was a pot farmer,, ,,,stay safe and be well my friend


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2017)

Afternoon all !-- In that cluster is "V" -- White Widow--Cheesy Jones -- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel -- Box Of Chocolate #1 &#2
Underneath that is Umbra's The White - x- Nepal Indica and of course Rose's Purple Haze 

View attachment 20171021_164047-1.jpg


View attachment 20171021_163318-1-1.jpg


View attachment 20171021_163340-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2017)

You guys are posting pretty pictures today. It is raining hard here, so relieved i don't need to worry about od plants. Everything is curing now and I flipped the lights on the seed project. 
Hugs to all.


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2017)

They having a concert tonight up the road with most of the surviving ex presidents attending to raise money for hurricane relief !-- The illegitimate traitor ain't coming !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 21, 2017)

Rose, we excited bout your seed project!!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2017)

If it was someone else I would say that was too many caps !-- But Hey ?-- Second thought that was a lot of caps ? -- Put the Strawberry Desiel down !-- Dam Stoner won't even listen to me !-- It's like he's brain damaged or something !-- I think he need one them stepping programs !-- Didn't work out so well last time !
They said there was only 12 steps but he couldn't get past the first one !


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2017)

Might go get me some Baker's Sweetened coconut flakes tommorrow (for wine)!-- Last time I bought 6-- 2 lb bags the check out lady ask me what I was gonna do with that much coconut !-- I pretended not to hear !-- I'm be ready this time cause they gonna ask --They can't help it !-- When they ask I'm look them in the eye and say I'm make a BIG AS* German Chocolate cake I already got the nuts !
Ain't nothing wrong with this --What we smoking again ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2017)

No I don't use 12 lbs of sweetened coconut to make 5 gallons of wine silly people !-- That was for 10 gallons coconut wine or 2 gallons of coconut brandy ( 5 bottles a gallon with a value of say $20 a bottle) --not that I sell any -- Although I do give some away ?-- I make liqour for the art of it !---D.D. she drink it cause she like it !--  - I'm a pot farmer I don't need to have the ATF after me too !-- I may be crazy but I ain't CRAZY !


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2017)

Got started with David Gilmour- Run like Hell  and moved on to Division Bell !-- Yep !- Groningen down to a Pink Floyd soundtrack tonight !-- Later Alligator !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Rose, we excited bout your seed project!!!





Thanks 2RE, me too. i was going to trim all the bottoms up from the plants, and thought, why?  The more bud sites the better for seeds.  I have seven unsexed plants in there, 2 Harley Tsu's and 2 cbd crew and 3 nurse larry. I would love a high cbd nurse larry.  I am very excited to see if this works. Got legs on a boy valentine... glad to be able to clone again.  Thanks for your support all summer 2RE. It was appreciated and i was too busy to tell ya.


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2017)

Nurse Larry -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- "The Black Nurse "? 

View attachment 20171021_211858-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2017)

Waldo had Umbra's Golden Ticket -x- Box Of Chocolate first run before I even got her in the pipe !-- Then Umbra got to name it "V" -- So I guess that would make this The Black "V" ? -- The other one is Umbra's  The White -x-Nepal Indica -x- BBSL -- Black and White Indica ? --Don't blame me it was all that little bastid in the corner there! -- Waldo U bastid !-- Went and violated these peeps fine varieties !-- I think I post some pics of the mommas this morning !-- I got 3 generations of Strawberry! -- I'm a sick man ! 

View attachment 20171021_213628-1.jpg


View attachment 20171021_213706-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2017)

Waldo don't play !-- I give him that !-- More of his chillin--with these moms -- AK 48 -- Nightshade ( Black Night ?) - Mazar-i-Shariff -- Panama Powerhouse -- That one marked IR ? -- The White -x-Black Rose -x- Waldo -- Island Rose  --( D.D. named it) !-- I got some more them Black Night things that one straighten up and grow right or I throw it out and start another !-- It was me and not paying enough attention to pH -- So it gonna be pH sensitive?
See that deformed P.P. ? -- Waldo throwing some anomalies! -- I got a smaller Black "V" doing the same thing !-- Different Moms but same dad and I'm getting twisted leaf offspring ? -- Got to be the dad ! 

View attachment 20171021_220726-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2017)

They told me the Black Berry Snow Lotus male is one those super dad's that makes everything better !-- I ain't one to go around believing everything I'm told or read !--U got to  SHOW ME !-- Let's see what this bad boy brings to the table cause these girls didn't really need any help !

* Black Snow ( Snow Desiel-x Black Berry Snow Lotus )-- The main reason for blooming Waldo  -- Them seed still in the fridge !--


----------



## mrcane (Oct 22, 2017)

Morning OFC rain woke me up" it's dumping.".....
..........great time for a puff Eh......


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Cane it's about  5:30 central time and U like 3-4 hours behind me ?-- Burn one and go back to bed !-- Funny rain woke U up and pain woke me up !-- 79 degrees and muggy here !-- I think we got rain coming later !-- I need to burn something! -- Where my pipe ?


----------



## mrcane (Oct 22, 2017)

Yep took a good nap .man did it rain ..the Sun is up and it's going to be a beautiful day "for now "....:48:


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

Me too !-- Just got back up bout an hour ago -- Still not moving so well yet but I'm be O.K. just slow !


----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2017)

Trying to catch up with everything I missed. Puddin and me kind of inseparable these days. She went to a Halloween party last night. She had no idea what she was going as, up to the last minute. She said she opened the BB King and was inspired. She went as Tippi Hedren from Hitchcock's the Birds. Keef the garden is rocking. I have some blue magoo genetics on the way. Been cleaning and taking clones. Busy at work obviously. Worked on Raiders x ray on game day, crazy getting access. Had to get police escort into stadium and given all access pass to work on stuff. Talk about crazy pressure. wake n bake with big cup of Joe and mixed joint of gg4 and meltdown.


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm happy for U Umbra !-- Everyone deserves a little happiness !-- That B.B. is nice !-- That Black pheno of GDP-x- Black Rose Cane had been haunting me -- I want one !-- I think I get some them seed wet and see if there are any left that will germ ?
Anyone figure out what my grow plan is please let me know !-- 
Can someone check my math for me later ? -- I got this stuff and I need a solution of the main ingredient of 1 part in 8,500  -- 1 in 8,000 would be close enough !
Don't look at me like that U know what I'm do !-- I want to run one last test batch with my Zombie juice before I breed for feminized seed !-- I need to look the how to up !-- I felt sure one U guys could walk me thru it but guess not ! -- Gonna make me a dam legendary tetraploid by genetically doubling sprouts in a pickle jar ! -- Sure I got a head injury but this one Saturday I tested out of the university's classes of Anatomy and Physiology in the morning and Microbiology in the afternoon !-- I may have lost a step or 2 but I got the basics and brain damaged focus !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

"V" In da house !-- I'm not so sure I want to start raising bigger plants ?-- Long as I got to trim anyway !-- I got one more these but I'm in no hurry !-- I am not a fan of trimming !-- I wanna just grow the sheet ! 

View attachment 20171022_114656-1.jpg


View attachment 20171022_114723-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

Kinda digging this scissor hash !-- Got to put it on top some weed though cause it just melt when it get hot !-- Nice !-- Caps --scissor hash and bud ? -- Nice!


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

It is too early to be this high !-- Make my mind break loose and go off on it's own !-- For instance U remember me posting a pic of my version of the Baghdad battery made outta PVC -- Make about 3 volts -low amperage ? -- 2 metals - copper and steel be in a saline solution like salt water a current flows between them !-- Why haven't people figured out that U could put many buttons and rings of those metals built into the hull of a boat and get all the electric  power the boat needs without any fuel?  -- Yeah !-- I get high enough my mind breaks free and I see things differently !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

Grand Daddy Purple -x- Black Rose !-- Attempt #5 for the Black pheno !-- I've had one seed germ and it was a girl but she hermied and I killed it !-- Cane got his on first attempt with only a few seed !-- I'm jealous !-- So I use my shotgun method --U wanna hit a target don't just use one bullet !-- Use a shotgun approach !-- Same as I did breeding Waldo -- I breed him to bunch of girls and he suppose to make everything better ? -- Means I should have something outstanding but I'll have to smoke lots of weed to find it !-- It'll be grueling but I'll do best I can !--
Those seed are floating in water ! 

View attachment 20171022_135456.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Oct 22, 2017)

Go for it Keef...I like your method..Mojo for the germ and may they all be Ladies....


----------



## mrcane (Oct 22, 2017)

It was hard to shut down and loose that  black GDP X BR ...plus starting over from seed is no bargain...but the little ones are a month old all ready.


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

Dam straight Cane !-- I always say meant to get back to it !-- I don't need but the one but be nice to have a choice !-- That was about a teaspoon of seed how ever many that is !-- Any germs will go into one my seed starting blocks -- I still got one my little seed bottles full maybe I'll get one !-- That last pic of it U posted pushed me over the edge !-- I'm bird dogging it now !


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

I been over at seedfinders looking at blacks -- Blacks and Purples ? -- They just look so good !


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

Give me a headache looking at blacks and Purples at seedfinders !-- I'm just ask Umbra he knows all about that sheet !-- I just grow it !


----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2017)

I did a thread on here long time ago growing out the most purple plants. None of them turned purple, lol. I later deleted the thread.


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

Ain't that the way of it Umbra ? -- It's all about that single plant !-- I know there is a black pheno of that GDP-x- B.R. -- Finding it is just like fishing !-- I don't know what it'll look like but I believe I got some Blackberry smoke among them crosses !-- I'm hoping it will come from Rose's Purple Haze -- A purple blackberry ? -- That'll work !-- Umbra I only got 2 ole stunted Lemon plants !-- It's my fault but I'm still disappointed !-- Maybe they'll recover ? -- I really wanted some lemon too !-- and cherry and other stuff !-- I don't know what I want !
Tell Puddin we said hey !-- Glad U got some company !-- Has she seen the pharm yet ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

3 generations of Strawberry growing side by side -- Starting at the right is the grandmother -- Umbra's Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel -- I bred her to Bud's Strawberry Rhino and that's  her marked "S" -- Then Waldo got with her and so one the left U got the Black Strawberry !-- There can be only one Strawberry! 
Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel gonna be hard to beat !-- I throw those 2 I bred out if they can't beat her or have some other more desirable trait !-- Bout to finish up with Strawberry -- I got my Blueberry !-- ( GDP-X-BPU )-- Working on blackberry and I want a lemon ! 

View attachment 20171022_154647-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2017)

She has seen pix of the garden and sampled a few things. When she comes out, we will tour a commercial grow. We have a few things on a list of To Do items.


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

I bet U do !-- U know U have to leave the house to do tours and stuff ?


----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes I believe we were planning on doing that part of the time


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

U need to start taking vitamins !-- Mane it's  like winter all of a sudden !-- It's  about 74 out there !-- It was about 79 at O-dark -thirty !-- Feels kinda nice !
I was texting D.D. on her way to work -- When she was in last time she made me listen to what my text sound like when the voice in her car reads them to her !-- I said I can work with that !-- That would be funny to hear dat from a machine !


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

I was up turning some lights out and when I sat back down there was 2 red eyes looking at me thru the window !-- It was a close thing ! -- Too close !- I was about to fan that hammer !-- That was just too close !
Those red eyes were the reflection for a battery charger !-- I could replace the glass if I woulda shot it out but I'm not quick enough right now to come up with a believable story ! -- They woulda throwed ole Keef right into jail !-- All them red lights and sirens ?--- and handcuffs ? -- No Mane not tonight !- I should get me a quite gun and maybe a new shovel in case something like this ever happens !-- I was getting sleepy but for some reason I be wide awake now !--

Dogs were all sleeping !-- If even one of them woulda looked at the window and growled I'd probably blowed that whole window out !-- The dogs don't alert ? -- I don't shoot !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 22, 2017)

Alls I know is it werent me! I aint in Texas this evening. Ill smoke one with ya though...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 22, 2017)

Not sure ya need a gun there Keef, maybe just stay outa the garage at night...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 22, 2017)

The popo have green eyes dont they?


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm be alright RE !-- I wasn't really caring what it was !-- If it bleed I was about to make it do just that but watch your dogs! -- Always watch your dogs !-- They hear better than me and it's hard to beat the dog ! -- I could just see the po-po checking on shots fired and find the pot farm and it don't turn out well !-- I don't know what color eye po-po got cause they always wear them Reflector sunglasses !-- I wore them !-- People don't realize domestic disturbance is one the most dangerous calls U can make !-- U show up and some man beating the hell out his wife -- U jump him then momma jump on U for hurting her man !-- U can get your as* stabbed in a New York minute !-- Or shot or pick your poison !-- Them Reflector sunglasses keep peeps from seeing your eyes darting all over the place looking for a trap !-- It is always better to be judged by 12 than to be carried by 6 ? -- I'll light U up !-- My problem is in not pulling the trigger !


----------



## umbra (Oct 23, 2017)

Morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. -- U know those long horns they got in the Alps that U got to put one end on the ground and back way up to the other end to blow on it ? -- Anyway I dreamed I had me one that I repurposed into a big as* pipe !-- Woke up high !-- Pipe musta worked O.K. ?


----------



## mrcane (Oct 23, 2017)

Morning OFC.......:48:........


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

D.D. on the way home !-- I forgot it was today !-- This place was clean and shiny so someone musta broke in and messed it all up !-- Think she'll buy it ? -- Me neither !-- I need a semi believable story like right now !-- Help a brother out !-- I gotta sit down and cool off a minute! -- Where my pipe ? -- All I got to say is I do have experience at being in trouble !-- I might have to just take the hit on this one !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 23, 2017)

I wish you a lotta luck there Keef, I know that one myself... been there numerous occasions.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2017)

Good morning all.  I found this little article that I appreciated.  I'm in my jammies and need to be at the trainers in less than an hour. 

https://www.worldhealth.net/news/cannabis-slows-memory-loss-and-protects-brain-cells/


----------



## mrcane (Oct 23, 2017)

Morning Rose have a great work out...
Miss C and I are headed out for a  bike ride .
Keef better get the place cleaned up...


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

I disagree with part that article Rose !-- "Unwanted effects of THC " -- I mean come on ? -- No doubt in my mind that the effect of THC/CBDs protected my brain !-- A head is not made to bounce like a basketball on concrete floor !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

New plan !-- I got some cap weed in the oven !-- Longest I'll be in trouble is an hour or so for the caps to kick in !-- I can handle that easy !-- Good plan !

A pic of the weed like I grow ! 

View attachment 20171023_103305-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 23, 2017)

Keef said:


> I disagree with part that article Rose !-- "Unwanted effects of THC " -- I mean come on ? -- No doubt in my mind that the effect of THC/CBDs protected my brain !-- A head is not made to bounce like a basketball on concrete floor !--



I believe all they are referring to is that some folks can benefit from the cbd even though they dont care to be high from the thc....


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

I know RE !- I don't understand not liking to be high but to each his own !-- Weed been good medicine for me and I don't apologize for liking the effects of THC ! -- I liked before I knew what it was !


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm liking some right now !--


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2017)

Keef, we all know you would be dead w/out the neuroprotectant of thc/cbd. However, if you don't clean up the joint, you may be dead anyway.  

So my email wasn't working and my trainer is away at school, so I am all cute with nowhere to go. 
Cane is it warm enough for a bike ride?  Have a great ride. 

Ya know the neighbors w/ the tree?  I took a cake to the new neighbor right behind us and could see that other yard? What a mess. The willow hasn't been cut and they only watered once. I found out they have five kids and don't do yard work.  They have dying fruit in the front and dead everything in the back. so sad. I hope they can't afford the house and move soon.  The guy that lived there before had a park like yard, and he entertained back there. This makes me sad.   

The good news is the new neighbor behind us said that I grew some awesome plants this summer. YIKES busted. I asked if they partook and they said yes. I said forget the cake, i bring you a proper housewarming. lol 

Im sorry if i just bored you to death.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 23, 2017)

Go ahead and take the day off Rose! You give&#8217;m some pot Rose, and they&#8217;ll be wanting that cake too!!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

That's too cool Rose !-- Get to skip the trainer and meet a new bud buddy !-- Kids ? -- I don't like kids !-- Little bastids !-- Maybe the next tenant will have it back to looking good !-- I just plain old don't like my neighbor !-- I would like to create a situation where I would have to defend myself !-I just bide my time !-- I wouldn''t even have a problem with the cuffs and a couple hours in jail long as I know I be out soon !-- I feared for my life !-- That's  my story and I'm sticking to it ! --- 

D.D. tell me I can't beat him down unless I'm defending myself !-- I can work with that !


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm done !-- I'm not saying the place is clean !-- I said I'm done !-- I got a bone spur and need a deferment !-- Cause I'm crippled up some !-- I got pharming to do forget some cleaning !-- Some them Grand Daddy Purple -x- Black Rose got a White line down the seam like they wanna bust or something !-- They can do what they want long as I get a black pheno girl !-- I mean it just give me my girl !


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

That wasn't so bad !-- 3 -12 hour night shifts in a row then drive 3 1/2 hours -- She too tired to even care what the house looks like -- Caps be kicking in shortly and she be down probably till morning !-- One day I added some CBDs and if that works even better than what my caps do now then I be leaping tall buildings in a single leap and stuff !-- I'm waiting on some EM1 then come Wednesday I do the change up and go to 2 boxes every 2 weeks starting now !- I'm taking too many plants too fast and Veg ain't keeping up !-- Didn't move anything to bloom last week but !-- I'll be using one box to sex some these BBSL crosses !-- 2 weeks from now I should be inching plant size up and I'll have more to sex !-- EIEIO! --


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

Rose D.D. brought the cook book in for me !- What kinda cajun recipe U wanna start with ? -- Jambalaya -- Etoufee -- A gumbo ? -- U never said how the potato soup turned out -- Without butter milk and bacon it probably wasn't any good !-- I remember one time D.D. tried  to make a vegetarian gumbo !-- Some things just ain't meant to be !-- I don't know if U can cook Cajun without butter and bacon !--


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2017)

The potato soup was good. i put too much cayenne in it. It did have bacon and butter. Thank you. It was good but tooo darn hot.  What do you think I should start with?  I just like saying etoufee.  I don't like green peppers. I can sub with red bell if i need um.  You choose and I will try it.

Our Bosnian neighbors brought us over a lot of Lamb they cooked on a spit for a special occasion. What am i going to do with it? I can't eat lamb, i used to bottle feed them. But Bud will. Should i try a lamb stew?
Give my love to my friend DD.


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

O.K. Rose !-- CKN Etoufee recipe posted !-- Watch them peppers -- Cajun is kinda spicy but this shouldn't be too spicy !


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

If it seems too complicated I post something simpler if U want !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 23, 2017)

I would think you could sub shrimp or crawfish or some such huh?
Might have ta give that a whirl...


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

RE -- It don't get any better than Crawfish Etoufee ! -- The shrimp will over cook !


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

I post a seafood gumbo recipe later !-- That roux ? -- Seems they got powdered roux and pre-made roux in a jar !--Maybe on the international isle ? - Not that I would say the powdered roux cuts down on oil and either saves time ! --


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

RE U got to do that crawfish Etoufee a little different !-- We order frozen  peeled crawfish tail meat in lb bags from Louisiana -- Also order Tasso which is a Cajun smoked ham for seasoning and andoullie which is a pork and rice sausage !-- Cane know all about this stuff with his PNW self !-- He still got the smell of the swamp on him !-- Pumping pane down in Delacroix ? -- No I member now Nevermind !-- He know all about tur-duc-hen and stuff !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2017)

Keef said:


> If it seems too complicated I post something simpler if U want !



excuuuse me? I can do complicated... lol, thank you for posting this keef, i will try it this week I hope. I still have celery in the garden. I learned to do a roux when i was 18. brother was a chef.


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

'Scuse Me Rose !-- Dark reddish brown roux -- I didn't mean to imply U couldn't do complicated Rose -- Just wondered if U wanted too !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey guys, nice night.  Its been pouring all day here.  Rose,  check out some Greek recipes for lamb. A fisherman I once new made a mean curry with that stuff.  I don't care for lamb but I liked his.


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

Jambalaya recipe posted !


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

Nick I was thinking Lamb Kabobs with cherry Tomatos- onion and any other veggies got in the way seasoned up nice  !-- Rose got one those Tragaer grills !-- That'd work ! --


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

I never been around sheep much but goat -- Cabrito ? -- BBQ Kid ? -- Oh Yeah!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2017)

It is already cooked. I think it was a lef of lamb cooked on a spit.. bit of a language barrier. I was thinking a stew with potatoes and onions and carrots and a gravy/ It was full of fat, i would have tossed it..but bud thinks he would like it.  I love our bosnian neighbors but a worse cook I have never met. There was a fly in a container she was giving us stuff out of. I almost tossed my cookies. I threw that away. I don't mean to sound like a princess but I have standards. lol

 I love our grill Keef. Except with all the forest fires this summer it was hard to add to the smoke so we didn't use it much. I love turkey on it.   
ps, i love curry, but have never cooked it.


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh already cooked ! -- O.K. ! -- 
I was  trimming a Cheesy Jones and I come up with a plan! -- I hate trimming !-- Anyway soon as Texas give me some wiggle room I think I set up a trimming school !-- Get people to pay me to trim my weed ? --I could dig that !--
I could have some nice certificates printed up with gold stars and stuff !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 23, 2017)

Keef said:


> Oh already cooked ! -- O.K. ! --
> I was  trimming a Cheesy Jones and I come up with a plan! -- I hate trimming !-- Anyway soon as Texas give me some wiggle room I think I set up a trimming school !-- Get people to pay me to trim my weed ? --I could dig that !--
> I could have some nice certificates printed up with gold stars and stuff !



I got a brother-in-law who thinks like you! Always looking for an angle!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

Looking for a way outta trimming is motivation for me !-- Maybe a whole grow school ? -- How many "student pharmers"-- U think U could supervise ? --


----------



## umbra (Oct 23, 2017)

Chiesel was 1 of the easiest plants to trim.


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

I lay that idea at the feet of NCH and his "exchange student " from Holland !-- I might need me a mess of apprentices or something !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

I don't got no Chisel !


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

I am bout to have that Black pheno of Grand Daddy Purple -x- Black Rose !-- I got half dozen seed already germed !-- Looks like more to follow! -- I ain't playing I want the black pheno ! 

View attachment 20171023_195607-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

Rose once said "Keef where your big plants? -- I don't want no big plants cause then I'd have to trim them !
This works just fine for now !-- I got 3-4 more over the next couple days !-- I'll just have to buckle down and do all that trimming myself !-- Dam ! 

View attachment 20171023_194550-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2017)

wow Keef, beautiful. I hope I didn't offend you when I asked that.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 23, 2017)

Mojo on the seeds Bro.
How about a bowl? living on store bought right now ........:48:.........Really makes you appreciate your own home grown and cured


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

No Rose not at all !-- When I started cloning I thought about mother plants but then thought why ? -- So I just clone from clones ! -- Come Wednesday the First couple Black Nurse go bloom to be sexed along with a couple Black "V" -- I been worried ya'll would be upset I bred your plants !-- After the pollen gets loose U can't take it back !-- I wasn't gonna throw the seed out !-- So here we are !-- I won't be mad U made fun of me having no big plants if U won't be mad at me for breeding Nurse Larry ?-- I'm still finding seed from Waldo !--He was all over the place !


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

Cane I appreciate da hell outta my weed !-- The only other option would be Mexican brickweed and I am now officially spoiled on fine weed !-- Ain't no weed stores in Texas so I grew my own !


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

Ain't got much of a cure on it but the Strawberry already coming thru !-- Umbra breed them right !-- Gonna be a hard Strawberry to beat ! 

View attachment 20171023_205416-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

I was checking out the samples for the proposed wall -- Didn't really have a favorite !-- I see they having the local liars club competition soon !-- Don't matter how good they are they don't stand a chance in the national finals ! -- These people are amateurs! -- What chance would they have against a professional ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 23, 2017)

My son has onea those Tragaer grills he raves about. I just have a little rusted out Weber grill. I never was fond of lamb either till my daughter-in-law made some Shepards pie from lamb. Her family is from Egypt and while she cooks fabulous, her mother does these Egyptian dishes and I have yet to find anything she made that I enjoyed. I like me some Italian, some Mexican and some Cajun though...


----------



## mrcane (Oct 23, 2017)

2Redeyes ...food I haven't found much of it that I don't like  I guess that it does depend on who is doing the cooking......:48:......


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

I spent a year in Korea and I ain't ever been drunk enough to get Kimchi past my lips !-- I still know that smell from way off !-- Sun Dried squid and all sorts of Korean food no problem ? --No Kimchi ever !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 23, 2017)

My two harlequin girls, they seem to be taking their sweet time and they are a bit stunted since I flowered them somewhat young. I got impatient trying to sex them. They took a long time to show their femininity but they both turned out to be girls. The one on the right is a bit fatter and has more buds but they both have a bit of time to go. Somehow I lost my macro lens that I use to check the trichomes. They look a lot like the autoflower plants I grew this year but they are photo period seeds. 

View attachment 7CD038F9-5075-42FB-A90E-453D6520AF94.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2017)

How's your cloning skills RE ? -- Others might tell U they too far gone to clone but they not ! -- U got a little place to veg or U doing it all in one place ? 

View attachment 20171023_224840-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's Sunday wanna get high ? -- It's either that or go start trimming and I'm not down with that yet !--


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2017)

Good morning all,

2RE, what lights do you use? Do you clone?    We need to up your game a bit. That harley looks good, just not enough of her. 

Keef, when i send out seeds they are yours to breed or do whatever you want. Enjoy.

So my Valentine boy #2 is full of testosterone or something, the only one to root in my clone tray. So happy to be able to make balls again. so happy since the flip.. the other 2 valentine boys are polite and take there time.. Should I just use #2 to breed or keep all 3 in there to breed?  Umbra, this job is cutting into our time with you.


----------



## Keef (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning Rose --Keep the best !-- Leave the rest !-- Umbra do seem a little distracted !-- Good for him !-- 
RE shaping the plant some before bloom will help !-- I mostly take the top off at about 6 inches tall -- Make them branch -- Then when I move them to bloom to sex I can take a couple those bottom limbs for clones then let the little girl run while I'm rooting cuts from it for another run !-- A bubble cloner is easy !-- U can use just about anything that will hold water !-- Stick a some holes  in a piece of Styrofoam that covers most of the surface of the water and take those bottom limbs and stick the stem thru a hole -- Get one those aquarium pumps and stone and put it in the water container --Have the cloner under 18/6 or 24/7 and they will reveg and root -- Giggy use a 3 lb coffee can to cone in !-- Once they got roots U can transplant them to dirt !-- No nutes or anything just root them in tap water !-- At that point though U are just one step away from growing DWC ( I'm high enough that I don't even remember what DWC means )-- DWC is water farming in a container that contains water with nutes in it and the aquarium bubbler running 24/7 !
That's how Jet Camel grows and he can rock it !-- U got a little place to veg then U can have plants ready for bloom when U harvest !-- Umbra runs that whole garage and does 5 harvest a year !


----------



## Keef (Oct 24, 2017)

Nobody is perfect !-- I didn't shape this one any !-- This girl is my White Widow she turned 4 years old in August !-- I just keep rooting out cuttings and running her again !-- I won't get much off this runt but she keep giving and I keep taking -- I don't know how much she has produced for me in 4 years and she keeps giving ! 

View attachment 20171024_104130-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 24, 2017)

My trouble is a very small grow space I have two (countm) 2x2x3 tall spaces. I live in a very small house actually a mobile. I have more room outside but that doesnt help me this time of year and actually in my town we are not allowed to grow outside anyway, though I do when I can. In such a small space I didnt splurge on lighting and I use bout 90 watts of 5000k leds in one and 115 watts of the in the other. One space is actually a little bigger but not much. I can sub some 2700k for flower if I need to. Each space is vented and they are in an outbuilding so I have a small heater in each that is controlled to turn on below 75 deg. No cooling as I only used these spaces in winter. Spring to fall, Im outside.
I have not tried cloning though I kinda think Id be doing what Keef does. I have no room to keep mothers so Id have to clone my clones. Ill look into DWC...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 24, 2017)

So a couple of questions about DWC. How often do change the water? Also Keef, Ive heard you say you use your old water to grow your veggies. How much stuff is in the water your pouring down the drain after. I always hear that disposing of used hydroponics water is hard on the environment. Using organic nutes is a no go in DWC, right?
It doesnt look like it would be hard to set up a system. How to you transition from veg to grow? Do you do a whole box at time or can you move individual plants from box/space to box/space?
My veggie garden is outside but it is watered from a reservoir so I course the same water for that. I just started a soil grow but i will look into this for my next go round. Mayhaps I need to retire my g scenario as well.


----------



## Keef (Oct 24, 2017)

RE -- This the first aerocloner I ever had !-- I think it got about 25 2 inch grow spots !-- That's  my boy Waldo I keep him in DWC !-- I took the pump and sprayer out and filled it up with used nute water to the top and stuck a bubbler in and it is doing fine !-- I move plants from a box in veg to a fresh box in bloom with bloom nutes !-- All I do is top it off for 2 months till harvest !-- I change my veg nute water every 2 months or so !
When I discard old nute water I use it to water the house plants sometimes thru it out on the back yard !
If I ain't got time to mess around I pour it down the drain !-- I use Botonacare nutes -- Umbra some the others use a 3 part nute that U have to flush the sugars and  out the plants or is taste bad !-- The Botonacare I can use right up to harvest !-- I'm about as organic as it gets except my Cal/Mag --I have to use cal/Mag because I use reverse osmosis water that got next to nothing in it !-- I do run a live res. I got lots of good bacteria and stuff !-- My used nute water don't hurt nothing ! 

View attachment 20171024_131034-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 24, 2017)

That cloner is about 14 inches tall !-- It could be smaller !-- I can teach U how to work a small area grow !--
I got 2 dozen varieties in one square yard or so !


----------



## Keef (Oct 24, 2017)

Richie Rich's organic tea !-- What I grow in is like a diluted form of this except I buy my concentrates cause I'm lazy !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 24, 2017)

There's many ways to the dank but U don't have to grow big plants to grow dank !-- 

View attachment 20170929_092212-2.jpg


View attachment 20170821_082507-1.jpg


View attachment 20170815_133900-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 24, 2017)

What is the pump for? I know I need an air pump but Ive also read about  something called top feeding. Is that the pump your talking about? For cloning, I just let the cut down into the water right?
Gonna give it a try after the current grow is done. I gotta up my game or Rose is not gonna let me try her CBD!


----------



## Keef (Oct 24, 2017)

RE -- Don't let it seem more complicated than it is !-- Roots need O2 and leaves need CO2 !-- An air pump and air stone will work well enough !-- Waldo don't seem to mind !-- Top feeding ? -- Maybe foliar feeding ?
I said  U could root cuts with tap water !-- I just stick them in one the boxes with nutes already in it plant don't care !-- I got a 2 inch doorknob drill and I order my baskets and collars which are cheap !-- It cost me about $50 or so to build a box but $25 is for the pumps I use !-- I don't have to fill my aero boxes all the way up with nute water !-- My boxes are 35 gallon boxes but 10 gallons is all I put in it !-- Instead of the roots floating around in nute water my pumps spray the roots it runs off and goes around again !


----------



## Keef (Oct 24, 2017)

A look inside my aero boxes !-- That pump has a filter to keep those red micro sprayers from clogging !
U can see that I set my bubbler stone on top the pump !-(it live on the bottom of the box )--- The bubbler runs 24 /7 -- That water pump comes on 15 then off 15--- -Make it rain in the boxes !--- saves on water and nutes since I don't have to fill my boxes like I would with DWC !-- 

Then my nute line up !
Grow or Bloom -- I use 3 mils per gallon for bloom or veg -- In bloom I reduce the bloom nutes and add half Tiger Bloom -- Still runs a little hot !-- The Cal /Mag is because there is plenty in dirt or tap water but none in RO water !-- I use 5 mils per gallon -- Voodoo Juice is a beneficial microorganism inoculate - I add 3 mils per gallon only when refilling a box -- Same with that bag called Mycos --They are packed with the beneficial bacteria !-- Laid across the top is EM1 -- I divide my grow experience into before EM1 and after EM1 --I gotta have it !--5 mils per gallon in every gallon !--
-- 

View attachment 20171024_161159.jpg


View attachment 20171024_161510-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 24, 2017)

Keeps me from wondering if it is time to water and do they need to be fed or not ? -- I just check water level once a week and top them off !-- Only the Botanacre Bloom and Grow are nutes the other stuff is just additives !


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2017)

Evening stoners. Work is done, dogs are bugging me, and time for some gg#4. Carry on ...


----------



## Keef (Oct 24, 2017)

Who U calling a Stoner U Old Fart ? -- How was work ? -- We trying to describe the terp profile of "V" !-- She a trick pony !-- I see it thru the fog !-- While U trying to figure her out she climb all up in your mind !-- Tricky !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 25, 2017)

Morning OFC up early headed to  N.Seattle today, time too renew my M.M.J. Card ........:48:........


----------



## zigggy (Oct 25, 2017)

moring all,,,cool as hell,,,,in the low 50's ,did not want to get out the bed,,,,blanket so warw,,so cooled the dogs did not want to go outside(true florida dogs),,must of my house is gutted so there's no floors,no insulation in the walls ,gonna start laying floors today,,,i don't remember 3/4in plywood being this heavy ,,,,have a good day folks


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2017)

Morning weed nerds. Another day in paradise, lol. Keef, that V is looking pretty dank.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi guys, Bud is up finishing some oil he started last night. His best friends dad is in hospice and ask bud for some oil for pain as he doesn't like morphine. So bud says you need to test it before we take it this morning.. SO. i just a bit of rso at 6:am. This is made out of the 1;1 cbd Blue shark. I have never tasted it or smoked it but it was a good plant, had lots so here we go. I don't think his dad will last more than a couple of days. So sad. 
That is what is going on in the hood this morning. Oh, and I made some more doggy meds yesterday. The one dog that started on it a few weeks ago was bleeding internally. We gave it to her for pain and the bleeding stopped in 2 weeks. WHAT? we weren't thinking we could make her well, just help the pain.. she is a 10 year old very cute Chihuahua... that's the news from lake wobegone where .....  good night now.


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Feel like I got beat up yesterday! -- I don't like mornings much !-- Zig carrying 3/4 inch plywood is out bounds for me !-- I could move one or 2 but that would hurt so bad !-- Glad U got this !
Chilly here too !-- We still sleep in a warm water bed -- Supposed to get down to 47 Saturday night !-- I been thinking about Puerto Rico !-- I can get further south if I move to there !-- There start medical mj December 1st !-- It's not so much the love of Texas that we here it is the not liking cold !-- 
Rose hang on I won't let U trip alone I took an elephant size dose of caps !-- Probably enough to put most people down !-- 62 degrees here right now with sun ! -- What's  happening in my hood ? -- U have to ask someone else !-- I don't hang out with these people ! -- My face is hurting this morning !-- Humidity is real low and I'm used to that sea breeze !-- Umbra that "V" is nice !-- It has a certain sweetness and a hint of some kind of fruit !-- Not floral -- Not earthy -- I may have to smoke some more try to figure it out !-- Nevermind that was what was in da pipe !-- Easy to smoke !-- I should go check the farm !-- 
Maybe after some more coffee and a toke or 2 ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

I got 3 empty boxes in bloom because veg wasn't keeping up with giving me a box of plants a week -- I said screw it !-- Looks like bloom gonna be divided in half and Start half one month half the next !-- I got enough weed jarred hanging or on the vine to fill the gap !-- Fate tells U to do something -- Listen !


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

McCain --Flake -- Corker -- Hold up I'm doing some math !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2017)

Keef said:


> McCain --Flake -- Corker -- Hold up I'm doing some math !--



I think they starting to realize....maybe more soon?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2017)

Good night Rose, have fun testing!!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

What up RE ? -- Somethings is obvious to some and others don't understand !-- Like them women wear them tight skirts and high heels on the Jerry Springer Show -- Seems obvious to me if U going on that show U should be wearing something U can fight in ! -- To each his own I guess ? -- I probably didn't need that many caps ? -- I need to get my stoned as* up and do something !-- I know I just have another cup of coffee !-- Like my daddy used to say --" Keef ain't afraid of work !-- He lay right down beside it and go to sleep !


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm ascared of D.D. new ride !-- It talks !-- I don't talk to machines !-- I don't answer my phone or listen to messages !--I don't use my phone for that !- - U want a response U might better text me ! -- I drive the old car it don't talk !-- It's only been the last couple years I'm learned to order food at a drive thru food window speaker !
I used to have to park and go inside to order !-- Don't know why but that speaker used to say may I take your order -- I open my mouth but words no come out !-- I have quit trying to explain it cause I can't all I know is it has something to do with the head injury !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2017)

My project this afternoon is to do a little shopping and see what I find as a substrate for a 4 or 6 station DWC box. I dont have room in my spaces for much more than that. I got about 3 or 4 weeks till one of my grow spaces open up and then in the other, I should have some plants big enough to take some clones. This is all new to me so Im glad I got a nice group of tutors right here to help me. I spent a good part of yesterday you-tubing and Im kinda liking the idea of adding an air lift pump for top feeding. It seems very simple and there is no need to have a submersible pump, just an air pump. I already got onea those so Im gonna do some experimenting with that.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2017)

Does that new car have a rear view camera? That is somethin I kinda like in some of them. My truck is too vintage for that and I hope to never buy another vehicle in my lifetime.


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

RE -- I kinda fell into water pharming !-- I got those dam dog pecker knats! -- The larvae eat your roots !-- D.D. found that aero cloner and I cut the top off my plants and stuck them in it !-- D.D. say NO DIRT in the grow room anymore !-- Once they rooted she ordered me some nutes !- More reading and like U said the good people here help each other !-- Once I had the cloner the  nutes and copied that cloner on a larger scale ! -- I got'm now so that's  what I use !-- If I woulda started with DWC  that's  probably how I would still be doing !-- 
I wanted to post the pic of this plant because it shows one the problems I got !-- It ain't gonna break cause it just fall over! -- I had to prop this girl up to get the pic !-- If I was gonna make a change it would be bigger baskets than the 2 inch ones I use !-- They make them in 3-4 and 6 inch sizes !- They cheap and I would fill them with those baked clay balls or something for weight so the basket could support a top heavy plant ! 

View attachment 20171025_110327-1.jpg


View attachment 20171025_110350-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

RE -- U can do that water anyway U want -- Bud up in Canada uses those boxes like mine except he uses them different -- He has a drain on his boxes that go to a res. He pumps the water up and let's it drip and drain away !-- I think Umbra and some others grow in that coco coir !--- Some do that drip and drain but Umbra just waters his plants with nute water cause the coco coir is just to support the plants best I remember-- We can put U in something that will work -- If U can find a plastic container that is low but fits the grow space U can use it !-- Be nice if it had a recessed lip on the inside to hold a lid !-- I'm not sure what U mean by top feeding but Hippy 420 used to run a pump all the time that sucked water out the res and sprayed it back next adding O2 without an air pump !-- Then the water was dripped and drain if I remember right ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

Some run straight chemical -- Like using miracle grow and adding a shot of hydrogen peroxide daily to keep anything from growing !-- I think the 3 part GH is sterile too !-- I got all sorts of bacteria and stuff in my boxes !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

What day do kids do trick or treat ? -- I don't play !-- I turn my lights off !-- Put a sign up telling them little bastids to go away !-- I do not understand this holiday !-- U raise kids and tell them things like don't take candy from stranger then once a year U encourage them to that very thing !-- What da ?? -- I don't even know which God does this holiday belongs to !-- I think the whole thing is a scam anyway !-- Me keeping up with the Jones in some kinda neighborhood competition ain't gonna happen !-- U win go away !


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

Don't matter who U are or what U believe !-- Dis right here will jack U up ! 

View attachment 20171025_143603-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2017)

Up until 3 years ago I lived at the end of a long winding road and we got no trickers out there, too scary I guess, now we live in a senior park and we get none either. I like it just fine myself. We don&#8217;t usually hang around home that night anywho, we&#8217;ll go to our kids house and harass them.


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

They usually don't come around here much either !-- I want it to stay that way !-- Taking  bud off the vine today !-- This one is Box OF Chocolate #1 -- Cafe Mocha !-- chocolate and coffee work for me !-- Umbra he sling pollen like a gunfighter !-- Dam Cuz !-- How U breed these trichs factories ? -- Ain't no place ain't got them ! 

View attachment 20171025_145240-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

4th of July and New Years Eve I gotta be home to fight fires !-- They shoot bottle rockets and stuff off on the beach then the onshore wind blows them back overhead and into the dry seagrass !-- That stuff burn like gasoline !-- Dumasses !


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

Been checked off on my Pear and Coconut brandy and the blueberry was already locked in !-- That last little hurdle and I solved it !-- I make some dam good liqour now !-- I hear they even make wine and brandy outta grapes !-- I have to give it a try one day !


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

Black Domina need Keef to grow it !-- I can just tell it! -- O.K. so I been at seedfinders !-- Black Berry Snow Lotus ain't even black but I think I want to grow some  black colored weed !-- Purple and pinks too !-- 
Wanna get high ?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2017)

You have black domina in the purple haze...


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

Rose I wouldn't know that since U never told me anything about her genetics !-- She a beauty !-- Black and Purples yep that's what I want !


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

Also got some Snow Lotus genetics but I want her in pure form !-- It's  the disease !-- Not like I need it but it ain't about need !
I got that SR 91 from Hippy and wish I knew more about it too !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2017)

Ok I did a little work on my new DWC box. It&#8217;s just gonna be a 2 holer since that&#8217;s about all the room I got in my grow space. That will also allow the plants to spread a little more. So here is what I got. I decided to go with this top feeding box cuz it&#8217;s kinda cool and I&#8217;ve read a little about it, maybe it&#8217;s all bull S**t but I&#8217;m gonna give it a whirl. It uses an air pump to push a little of the juice up and it trickles down the roots and back into the reservoir. It also has a couple air stones in the bottom for oxygenation. I gotta work on getting the pump mounted a little better so it doesn&#8217;t turn but that&#8217;ll be an easy fix. No pump down in the water to add heat as the air pump sits outside the box. I&#8217;ll put it in action after I harvest the next crop that&#8217;s currently in my grow space. 

View attachment 98740878-7AE4-4C91-984A-5178DE4B6C7A.jpeg


View attachment 790F186C-FCE6-46AB-8069-EE167E900C3B.jpeg


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey everybody, just swinging by and popping my head in. Always dank Keef.


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

I just grows them Umbra U bred them !-- RE that'll work !-- I wasn't sure what U were talking about with top feeding !-- Same thing I know as drip and drain !-- I am down here in the belly of the beast so I don't always know the right words !-- but -- I knows what that is and it'll work !-- Bud up in Canada ( I need to check on him he said he'd be around in a week or so ) -- He got several boxes like that but he drains to a seperate res then pump it up to drip thru the plant roots -Then back to the res again for another trip !-- The air pump moving the water is new but I see what U doing and no doubt U can raise dank in that !-- U could even drill a couple 2 inch holes in that lid  and use them them to clone in same nutes -- Same drip and they'll root !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 25, 2017)

I grows ' em too! 

View attachment 20171025_203950.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2017)

That&#8217;s a good lookin bud there Nick! Some day I&#8217;ll get one that looks like that. Prolly knock me on my a** though!


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

RE get U a cheap pH pen and TDS or PPM pen !-- They may cost U $10 each! -- If U use tap water U need to measure it and see where U starting !-- My tap water is too salty and got 250 something parts per Million of God knows what so I installed a $100 reverse osmosis system under the bathroom sink !-- Make my own distilled water practically ! -- Mine  has only 6 ppms in it after the filter !-- After U add your nutes U adjust the pH ! -- Mine wanders between 5.6 and 6.4 -- I perfer it stay below 6.0 !


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2017)

Nick, yeah baby! Rockin it


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

Turned the page while I posting !-- Nick yes U do !-- Work it Cuz !-- Which one that be ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2017)

How do you correct if your ppm is high? Maybe just get different water?


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

pH down !-- Acid is down  salty is up !-- Read the numbers and and add some of what U need !-- Kinda gotta keep them both around !
Nick ya'll gonna make me grow bigger plants !-- Might be making that move soon anyway !-- Fate keeps pushing me that way !-- I gotta get a couple green Santa seed runs together !-- Giggy sent me those mazar--Nightshade and BBSL seed so I bred them and returning his seed !-- Plus my bud the Gloman want some !-- 
One handed pot farmer use a dam tractor to grow weed !-- I hope he be around again soon too !-- I said I'd have those seed out early this week and I ain't got it done yet !-- I'm slow they both know it from the past but they also know they'll be there eventually !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2017)

I understand the ph part, I just dont know about the ppm. I got a report on my water last year cuz I brew beer but I dont remember anything in it about ppm. Also the report said my water was kinda alkaline but when I test it myself, it seems kinda acidic, about 5.5 or so. I think my beer taste pretty good though...


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 25, 2017)

Thats that suprise from Umbra.  I'm guessing I'll be a babysitting her another two weeks or so, just in time for BOM!  She gots about 50 tops just like that one.


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

I could see them in the background I was gonna ask about them !-- Yep I don't think nobody gonna be taking these !-- I'd just put the rocking chair on the porch and load the pump gun !-- U ain't coming in here !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 25, 2017)

Pretty much what I been doing


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

I still think that is funny that it turned out to be that Umbra's Surprise !-- I remember labeling it that way cause The label was missing and  Surprise !-- Umbra couldn't remember what they were either !-- I bet she had a BPU dad !-- She got some blueberry smell ?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah,  there is a BBKing right beside her and the look and smell quit similar.  The US is a mustier smell but structure wise they are nearly identical.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 25, 2017)

The popcorn is really pretty though. 

View attachment 20171025_204004.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2017)

Nick, that looks way better than my last main cola.


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

I've grown several of those BPU crosses he did and the blueberry runs deep but it can combine with other stuff to make for some real different weeds !-- That BPU fathered monsters too ! -- They like to grow big but don't stretch so much in bloom !-- He did good !-- They ever turn us prohibition state farmer loose I throw some them B.B.King seed in an old deserted hog pen and get out the way !-- I bet I could get 12 feet outta her outside ?


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2017)

TcBud grew out the gdp x bpu. It was 12 ft or so. Buds looked crazy. Of course everything she did looked great.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah, at least 10-12 ft.  Good stout main stalks too.  Kinda slow to finish though, I'm thinking 75-80 days flowering


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2017)

Nick those lowers are stunning. Like glittering diamonds. She's a keeper


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

Dat's my Blueberry !-- I know the polyhybrids x polyhybrids can throw a lot of variation but I got a Blueberry in GDP- x- BPU that was just more refined than my B.B. King so I let B.B. go ( I got f-2 seed in a bottle ) !-- it don't got the purple but She da bomb !


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

Some people say popcorn like it's  a bad word !-I'd smoke it !-- - Frosty is frosty !-- She fixing to kick it hard on the frost too  !-- Just watch it spread !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 25, 2017)

Safety meeting then off to the Neighbors and do one more spray for spider mites didn't see any of the little bastards but gotta hit'em one more time..
..........Yep ......:48:.........


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

Almost popped a blood vessel in my eye !-- I have a prejudice against spidermites !-- The only good Spidermites is a dead Spidermite !-- Spit!-- Spit !-- Rotten bastids !


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

I been noticing lots of houses in the south been blowing up and they investigating the cause of these inexplicable explosions !-- They should ask me I 'splain it to them   !-- Bubba was blasting with butane and his stoned as* took a moment to light a cigarette !-- He don't remember sheet !


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

Some people think they can open a window and that will be plenty ventilation and nothing blow up !-- 1st ---Solvents is so yesterday !-- And again -- Dumasses !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2017)

We had one blow up in my town a few years back. Doin s**t with butane in an apartment building. We got bubbas in Cali too.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks for the comments guys. 2Redeyes, we all have to start somewhere.  I used to grow in a 2x2x4 closet.


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

I got me one those baseball caps heat transfer presses -- I be turning it into a Rosen Press but I haven't tore it apart yet !-- It has a single curved  heat block and controller -- I may just order me a couple flat heat blocks and do some rewiring ? -- I plan to press some fine medicine !-- I want to press some this high CBD oil and some high THC oil and mess around with different percentages !-- I make medicine that helps me it'll help many others !-- 
I know 1st time Nick pressed some oil with a C-clamp and hair straightener -- by the time he went to bed he probably already knew half dozen ways he could do it !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

I want to know if the oil came out that Purple bud was Purple?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2017)

Prolly not Keef, I bleed red but my skin is not, Im guessing its a nice dark amber


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't know these things RE !-- I do know that people post to stand up when the President enters or leaves a room !-- Wish someone would tell the Donald about that so he quit bragging about all the standing ovations he gets !-- Jimmy Kimmel hit that one on the head !
I'm take my old as* to bed !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 26, 2017)

G&#8217;nite old farts


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 26, 2017)

Keef said:


> I want to know if the oil came out that Purple bud was Purple?



Yes!


----------



## mrcane (Oct 26, 2017)

Morning......:48:


----------



## zigggy (Oct 26, 2017)

morning ,,,body hurtin gonna take the day off,,,have been going full speed for a few weeks now and its catching up to me ...gonna sit here and drink tea and smoke weed all morning,,gotta see how I'm doing on budget maybe ill treat my self to lunch at chili's,,,stay safe be well


----------



## mrcane (Oct 26, 2017)

Good plan Zig. Rest up. Got my tea and  a bowl think I will join you........:48:.......


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- D.D. got to go back to Austin this morning -- I'm bummed !-- Purple oil  Nick ? --U da man !-- Yo Zig -- Feeling like an old farts this morning !-- Old Fart is a state of mind not an age !-- There were times when I was 21 that I was an old fart !-- U hit the wall ? -- I knows about that it was about 2 weeks post Katrina when I Hit That wall myself -- U just got to do the minimum sometimes to let your body recover some -- It's O.K. to rest as a matter of fact if U don't take care of yourself your body will shut U down !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 26, 2017)

Went to the city yesterday picked up my new MMJ card. Good for 15 plants $125. Year ...what a racket...Doc.said he had about 65 patients to see...


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

I got some room to spare Cane !-- Ain't that a sad pic ? -- Looks like we going halfies on bloom !-- Next week we fix this !-- Still won't look like much for awhile but it grows !
I ain't ready to trim those last babies yet !-- D.D. leaving in about an hour then maybe ? 

View attachment 20171026_091225-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

Fuzz Cut Peach Cider ? -- What do U get when U combine crisp, refreshing apple with sweet fuzzy peach ?
A mouthwatering pairing like sunshine in a bottle .  Juicy ripe peach up front with a dry green apple finish .  Easy drinking Fuzz Cut is a perfectly sessionable combination of dripping Georgia fruit with crunchy fresh apple and just enough effervescence to make it go down smooth !

What U think ? -- I never made no cider before !-- but I bet I could ! 

View attachment 20171026_095101-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2017)

Good morning all,

Zigggy, i hope you can rest today.

Cane, it is a rip but a cheap way to have some peace of mind. We won't worry about the law, just the rippers. 

How long after you flip do plants show sex?  If they aren't mature with alternating nodes, are they even old enough to show?


----------



## mrcane (Oct 26, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Zigggy, i hope you can rest today.
> 
> ...



Yes Rose it is a good piece of mind..
Are you flipping just to sex?
I would say about two weeks they should start showing....


----------



## mrcane (Oct 26, 2017)

Just finished transplanting my little ones into one gal.pots give them a couple weeks I will flip them to sex them..


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2017)

They will be staying under 12/12  now. This is for my seed project. They don't have alternating nodes yet, and I always thought they were not mature enough to show until then. I guess I will find out.  Thanks Cane.


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

U should see sex within 2 weeks !-- Some faster than others !-- One of those 4 empty bloom boxes gonna be used for sexing for awhile !-- Can't rush it !-- They show when they show but at 12/12 they WILL show sex !-- The first batch will have Nurse BlackBerry / The Black Nurse -- ( still not sure what to call it )and Umbra's "V" -- Black "V" ? -- and a Black and White Indica !--Blackberry  Purple Haze being stubborn -- She don't like pH fluctuations !-- I'll be starting a few more seed from her soon I pretty much got my 3 or 4 plants from what Waldo did on each variety he bred !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Good morning ladies and old farts, Rose, I dont know the answer but it sure seemed to take a long time for my two harles to show. Sometimes I get short on patience but nature seems to have plenty.


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

Patience is not my strong suit either !-- That's  why I sex them small get them boys out !-- I been thinking about these BlackBerry AK 48 seed I got !-- I can do 2 things at once sometimes more -- Anyway fast finishing ? -- It would be nice to go down below 60 days to finish !-- I mess with a plant too !-- Take it early one time then take it late another time see which is best !-- That The White -x- Nepal Indica that Umbra bred  ? --U don't want her to run long !-- Amber will melt U !-- Couch lock to the extreme !-- A few days early she still kick your as* but U can function ! -- Take several runs just to find out when I like her best -- D.D. packing her stash box !-- Cleaning me out of "V" -- but I got one hanging !-- She like V and rightly so !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 26, 2017)

Morning everyone,  I  got limited patience myself.   Looky what I found this morning! 

View attachment 20171026_125344.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm getting ready to order some pumps for a 6 bucket + res RDWC setup.  Any suggestions on pumps that will move the h20 and air while not breaking the bank.  I know I should ask this in the water gardening section but youse guys are family you know?  Discussion time.  I'm planning on being up and running around Jan with a full blown grow.  I may have to get my feet wet between now and then with a simpler system, I gotta figure out this nute thing.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Im listening Nick, Im trying to decide on nutes for DWC as well. I want it as simple as possible for now. Ive been using earth juice in my soil grows but Im guessing thats not the way in DWC.


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

396 gallon per hour and has a filter !-- She'll do anything U want !-- Inside a box out side a box she don't care !-- It's a good pump !-- I couldn't run aero without this filtered pump !

D.D. on the road !-- Broke my last pair of reading glasses so followed her out to pick up some !-- My poor nose !- Hurts !- My goal today is to not take anymore shots to the face !- 

View attachment 20171026_124302.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

Ya'll making a Mountian outta a mole hill !-- No matter what get U some EM1 !-- I use 5 mils of the concentrate per gallon !-- If U gonna use tap water the only other thing is the nute !-- Botonacare is all I know !-- They got one called Pro-grow and one called Pro- bloom !-- That will get U started !-- Plus pH up and pH down !-- I use 3 mils per gallon ( label say 10 mils) of Grow or Bloom nutes -- The pH will change and stabilize in about 24 hours !-- If U can U mix the nute water and wait 24 hours then pH or you'll be chasing your tail on the pH !-- Put the pump on a timer -- 15 on 15 off works for me because my timer works in 15 minute intervals - When it comes to a pump heating the water up ? -- I know about such things !-- More water U got the less it will heat up and 15on/15 off and 10 gallons can handle it and stays under 80 degrees sitting on the floor in room air !-- The aquarium bubbler  I use is a 4 spot pump !-- I got 2 in bloom and run a stone to each box -- Mine aren't for oxygenation the water but to pump fresh room air into the box so those hanging roots can get all the O2 they need from that !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm building a new room from the ground up to support this water thing. I'm gatherin' pictures and stuff, lights, containers, fans and ducting, all the crap.  I'm in process of a new 8X7X7 room. I'm going to run a 6 bucket waterfall RDWC with 5 gal containers and a 30 gallon res.  I like big plants so if I'm going to go, might as well go all the way.


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

Nick got the disease !-- I need to send Bud an e-mail this is exactly what he does !-- I know ya'll gonna do the drip and drain but this is my pump assembly !-- I glue that pump to a ceramic tile so it want get bumped around -- They got suction cups on bottom but they will just piss U off --Take them off and put your pump on a tile !-- That pump also comes with a bag of adapters for any application !-- 

View attachment 20171026_131146-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

I use a self contained box because if I had a series of boxes hooked up to one res if it went wrong and bad bugs got in it  it would spread to all plants on that res . -- Box don't look right to me I can empty it --clean it and refill it !-- I also didn't want to drill a drain in my boxes until I was sure how I to run a continuous production grow !-- I can go lots of ways from here !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 26, 2017)

Well, you know I been thinking about this water pharming thing for a year now, I just kinda settled on this being something thats gonna work for me.  I gotta have my travelin' time and I think I :vap-Bong_smoker:can automate this for a few days at a time.


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

I was counting and I seem to be a little over the legal plant count !-- Why did I drill every square on these 35 spot boxes ? -- Dis like an Outlaw Cloner root lots of cuts !-- If I posted a list can ya'll help me decide what to drop ? -- No Nevermind !-- I'm finding my production plants !-- I already got some locked in and others ?
I worked hard isolating a fine female No way in hell I run her once and be done ! 

View attachment 20171026_133019.jpg


View attachment 20171026_133036.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

Them veggie boxes just full of used nute water and  got a bubbler in them !-- Waldo he over there so I'm pretty sure I can grow DWC !
The Black and yellow box on the left are the children of Waldo! -- I start sexing them soon then it will be a side by side  Grow off with momma !-- U wanna stay U gotta beat momma !

I guess U could say I'm still looking for something to grow !


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

Nick I bugged out for Hurricane Harvey and lost power for 5-6 days -- Didn't lose a single variety !-- Lost some fresh cuts but no big deal !-- What I would like to do is put a solar panel on the roof run it down to a deep cycle battery and out thru an inverter to run my air pumps !--That way if I lose power my bubbler will still work !-- U can most certainly automate to be able to split for a week !-- But U got a bottle neck if The whole grow goes thru that single pump! -- It goes out U might lose the whole grow !-- One my pumps goes bad I might lose that box !-- The pump are pretty good !-- I been running some close to 2 years !-- filter keeps my roots from getting sucked into the pump but I clean and replace them about every 2 weeks !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 26, 2017)

I know thats right.   I had an air conditioner go out last year and it costs me a whole crop.  Literally burned it up.  Best you  can do sometimes is buy quality stuff


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

Yep U can get jammed on something simple as an AC unit !- I try to keep to that KISS rule when I can !-- Keep It Simple Stupid !-- I grow in a bedroom and we got central air but when I got all 8 of them Mars Hydro LEDs lit up I need that window unit !-- I got the smallest window unit U can buy at Walmart -- With it running wide open and all lights running it gets up close to 80 when it is hot in summer !-- I mean I ride the line in this heat !-- The nute water in my boxes gets to 80 or above I can't clone because I'll get the white slime --which is not even white !-- Looks like a clear blob covering the fresh cut stem --  and there are other problems !-- I plan to upgrade on the window unit soon !-- I want to be able to drop that temp during lights out !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't know if it is lazy or smart but I got 8 bloom boxes and 3 grow boxes and If I add a part to each box that I have to build well it can end up being a lot of parts !-- Making parts is time and time is money !-- I glue that pump to a tile make my PVC sprayer head -- drill the holes in the lid -- $50 and an 1 -1/2  hours or less and the box is ready to work -- parts got to be interchangeable too -- Something go wrong ? -- Anything go wrong with the pump assembly I open the lid remove the assembly and stick a fresh one in and done !-- I need a rubber seal around the lids so they don't leak but I only have the occasional leak and I just turn whatever micro  sprayer is the culprit in another direction !-- It just hasn't risen to a problem that needs a solution !-- Besides I make one gasket ? -- I gotta make about a dozen !-- I ain't doing it !-- I'm on a concrete floor and clean up is easy !- One thing about water pharming is U working with water -- U gonna spill sometimes !-- My production grow gonna have a drain right in the middle of the floor !


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

This basil was cloned right off the grocery store produce shelf !-- The original getting to outta hand so I took a cut and put it in an aero cup and stuck it back in the box--  just used nute water and a bubbler !-- I guess it's safe to say I can clone sheet !-- 
Oh !-- I grow some weed too ! 

View attachment 20171026_173730.jpg


View attachment 20171026_173912.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 26, 2017)

Missing this sweet Princess Ginger Lily! 

View attachment 20171025_164016.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2017)

aww DD, what a doll. look at those eyes. She loves.


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

My phone is broke !-- I don't know how I got here and don't know if I'll be able to get back !-- It might be possessed by a demon and U know I be a demon killer ? -- Get my gun !--


----------



## Budlight (Oct 26, 2017)

Just thought I'd pop in and say hello to everybody :48:


----------



## Budlight (Oct 26, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Im listening Nick, Im trying to decide on nutes for DWC as well. I want it as simple as possible for now. Ive been using earth juice in my soil grows but Im guessing thats not the way in DWC.



 When I was growing up DWC I had excellent results with General hydroponics three stage


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

Bud where U been ? -- I'm trying to explain that drip and drain or whatever U call it that U do !-- What cha been up to ? -- U getting settled in the new place ?


----------



## Budlight (Oct 26, 2017)

Keef said:


> Some people think they can open a window and that will be plenty ventilation and nothing blow up !-- 1st ---Solvents is so yesterday !-- And again -- Dumasses !



Hahahaha  I knew a couple of buddies  last summer  blew all the windows out of their house and move the walls in the hallway out an inch on each side so in total the hallway was 2 inches wider I agree with you what's wrong with these dumb people oh yeah I know what's wrong they stopped giving out commonsense after 76


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Budlight said:


> When I was growing up DWC I had excellent results with General hydroponics three stage



Thanks Bud,that&#8217;s very timely, I have just been contemplating such as nutes! Got a couple weeks till I open up some space but I&#8217;ll be doin it. I figure I&#8217;ll water garden in winter and move outside in the spring.


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

Bud we had babies while U was out !-- That Bud be the one I just call Strawberry  ( Your Strawberry Rhino male on Umbra's Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel )-- Then when I was sexing her my boy Waldo got next to her and so we got a BBSL -x- Strawberry -- Black Strawberry ? 

View attachment 20171026_212806-1.jpg


View attachment 20171026_212852-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Oct 26, 2017)

Keef  it's good to see you buddy just finished doing the move out to BC now trying like hell to get into a house you think with 40 grand you wouldn't have a hard time buying a $230,000 house  but nope it's damn near impossible other than that I'm really good man just trying to read some of the last posts and catch up with what all I've been missing  basically the system I was running was one spaghetti line to each 3 inch netpot  with the 5 netpots per box  then I kept each box half full with a 12 inch air stone in the bottom and had it hooked to a 5 gallon   Reservoir which had the pump in it that continuously fed the spaghetti lines


----------



## Budlight (Oct 26, 2017)

Keef said:


> Bud we had babies while U was out !-- That Bud be the one I just call Strawberry  ( Your Strawberry Rhino male on Umbra's Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel )-- Then when I was sexing her my boy Waldo got next to her and so we got a BBSL -x- Strawberry -- Black Strawberry ?



 That looks really awesome man :48:


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

RE it is so much less confusing if U get someone like Bud that is doing what U plan to do to walk U thru it !-- If U try to take advice from all of us it would give U a headache !-- There's many paths to the Dank  but U gotta pick one and stay on it until U feel confident then U can check out other ways !-- I'm still learning how I want to do a small commercial grow and what I want to grow -- If not variety then at least recognize the plant structure that works for me !-- I'm zeroing in on fast finishing potent indica heavy hybrids and straight up Indicas -- Then like I think anyone would do I gotta mess with them to make them my own !-- I gots myself a plan !-- I take the best sheet I can lay hands on and breed it to something just as dank !-- Best I can figure ain't no telling what the terepene profile gonna be but U can take dank to the bank !-- It gonna be good !


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2017)

Before I go to bed !-- D.D. didn't tell U guys her sister whose mobile home went underwater for Hurricane Harvey had the winning bid on an older 3 bedroom frame home on an acre and a half !-- For ? --Don't look Bud !-- Less than $30,000 US !--Big relief to D.D. and me too cause she won't be back digging in toxic stuff !

I been watching the news and I could go on a political rant but I'm tired !-- My heart wouldn't be in it !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 26, 2017)

I&#8217;m listening Keef, my goal is simply to grow some appropriate meds for me and the little lady. Well mostly I like to just get a little high and feel better. For the lady, she got pains and sleepless nights and I&#8217;d like to help her feel better too. I tried growing in soil and I did ok some times and sometimes not so ok. So now I&#8217;m gonna try something else. We like to get away for a week or several days and I&#8217;d like a system that will not crash while we gone. That has been part of the  problem with my current grow. It&#8217;s struggling and trying to finish up and probably not going to give us much. We will start fresh and try some hydro. I think what I got set up should do good. I&#8217;m keeping it pretty small because I don&#8217;t have much room so I got a 2 hole box that have air and a little stream in the net pot to drizzle down the roots. I think that is pretty much what bud is doing too. I&#8217;m sure mine is smaller being a 2 holer. I&#8217;ve been looking at the Botanicare Kind nute trio but I&#8217;m open to the advice from the pros as well.
I&#8217;ll grow in the dirt come spring when I can move it outside.
Here&#8217;s what my current grow is like. They are struggleing to finish up and I&#8217;m not sure what to do for them. I&#8217;ve been using the earth juice grow, bloom, and catylist as well as cal/mag. She&#8217;s pretty sparse.
Sorry bout my messy workbench, that&#8217;s what I get for trying to do hardware and software at the same time. 

View attachment 1D1A35FE-DAAD-4BDC-91A6-93B821435875.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Keef said:


> Before I go to bed !-- D.D. didn't tell U guys her sister whose mobile home went underwater for Hurricane Harvey had the winning bid on an older 3 bedroom frame home on an acre and a half !-- For ? --Don't look Bud !-- Less than $30,000 US !--Big relief to D.D. and me too cause she won't be back digging in toxic stuff !
> 
> I been watching the news and I could go on a political rant but I'm tired !-- My heart wouldn't be in it !--



Good for D.D. Sis! 
political name gonna fix the opioid trouble. I say make pot legal and people will do that instead. What do I know, I never used opioids.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 26, 2017)

I have kinda been looking at Remo's nutrient line.  Dunno why, I just like the guy.  He rolls doobs like I do.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 26, 2017)

I rode the opiate line, right into poverty.  Rode the synthetics rodeo too.  I'll never mess with that crapola agin.  I can and am smokin some serious sheeet tonite!


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Opiates ? -- I knows a thing or 2 about them !-- I had always enjoys some on occasion then I shattered my face -- I started on Norco and moved right on up to those time released morphine --
Those Opana they just took off the market worked for me !-- At least I thought so at the time !-- I was a legal junkie most of a decade !-- Never even considered street drugs --I knew all the legal stuff by the book !
Went thru lots of muscle relaxers too !-- What's  the anti-anxiety "Bars" they used to give me ? -- One my all time favorite muscle relaxers was those 20mg time released Valium --Valrelease ? -- 2 of them and U be chilled for the whole day !--  Doo-da - Doo-da !-- At the end of my decade long run I was down to about 100 lbs soaking wet !-- I was dying slowly !-- I had never quit smoking weed and was cheating on the twice a years surprise drug screens until I got the clean urine ( we used the freeze dried ) -- For 7 years I had been able to beat the drug screen and mine was supposed to have morphine and nothing else !-- Worked me figuring out how to pull that off !-- I had went off weed for 2 weeks and tested self and was clean then I collected all my pee for about 2 days !-- Then fired one up !-- I smoke a joint on the way to a drug screen !
In the end I took in clean pee accidentally !-- I guess doc thought I was sell the morphine or something !-- Cut me off then and there and here come cold turkey !-- Almost killed ole Keef !-- I ain't going there anymore !


----------



## umbra (Oct 27, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> I have kinda been looking at Remo's nutrient line.  Dunno why, I just like the guy.  He rolls doobs like I do.


I smoked a bunch of weed with Remo at Spannabis. He was still promoting the Advanced nutrients products. When I got home from Spain, Remo had sent me all their organic line. Dude can smoke some pot.


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2017)

I smoked a bunch of weed one time too !-- Working on a fabulous buzz this morning !-- I don't know about lots of stuff but this sheet I scrape off my trim scissors get U high -high !-- Scissor hash and caps for breakfast !-- I need to check my Blueberry wine should he getting close !-- I needs to go get me something else to ferment too !-- A $15 bag of frozen blueberries ? -- D.D. like that blueberry brandy !-- I only got half gallon left -- She might run out before I get this batch finished !- She approved the Coconut brandy !-- I got it and Blueberry locked in and pear too I think !-- Who said Copperhead Road wasn't at the beach ? --


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2017)

About nutes ? -- U need the right amount of 3 things --4 if U will consider trace elements !--Nitrogen (N)--Phosphates (P) - Potassium (K) -and  4th the trace elements like calcium and magnesium !

Plants don't care what brand they come from -- My grow nute concentrate  is 3/2/4 of NPK --Another brand may have the same concentration but slightly different trace elements -- I only use 3 mils of that per gallon -- What I'm saying is the plant don't need much !-- I been thinking about trying DWC running only a compost tea and see how it works ?- I find the right strength I can do it ! -- In a live res there ain't no real numbers them bacteria and stuff make waste products that happen to be the stuff the plant needs !-- U got a  healthy  microbe family they will help fight off bad bacteria and bugs most of the time !-- Bugs like to attack unhealthy stressed plants !-- That EM1 makes no sense to me it is an anaerobic ( in the absence of O2) --compost concentrate --and I put it in an aerobic (in the presence of O2) environment ! -- Don't know how it works but I quit worrying about it !-- I can't grow without it !

Can I ramble or can I ramble ?-- Dam weed !


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm on a roll why stop now ? -- Compost tea ? -- Fox Farm Ocean Forest -- Fill up a ladies stocking or even a sock or 2 -- stir a spoon full of molasses into a bucket of water -- Drop the hose with the FFOF into the water add a bubbler like we use - Leave the hose in there a couple hours to overnight !-- U gonna have about 35,000 different types of good microbes in that bucket !-- U can use that to inoculate your res.!- add a spoon of molasses once a week and refill the bucket and U got live sheet ready to go !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 27, 2017)

umbra said:


> I smoked a bunch of weed with Remo at Spannabis. He was still promoting the Advanced nutrients products. When I got home from Spain, Remo had sent me all their organic line. Dude can smoke some pot.



He really promotes his kelp additive.  "Course its the most expensive thing in the line-up.  I like the idea of a real simple and reliable feeding regimine.  Don't have to be the best but I doon't want to be guessing and chasing deficiencies of some micro-nutrient or another.  Like keef says pour it in and top it off.  Thats my theory anyway.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2017)

Ya'll got lucky !-- I just lost a long post about light !
Nick when U gonna bring a pool ball off the rail and back across into the other middle pocket do U have to do any math ? -- Me neither !--  Something go wrong and the plants in one my boxes start looking bad I don't need to know why !- Throw out the nute water and replace or refill a box been cleaned with a 10% bleach solution and see if that don't fix it !-- Usually though something don't look right it is a pH problem !
U got to let the pH wonder some !-- The plant takes up different  nutes better at different pH !-- Long as mine is between 5.6 ish and 6.4  I don't adjust it with pH up or down -- It gets outta those bounds I fix it !


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey Nick when I first started water farming they told me I needed to change my res every 2 weeks !-- My thought ? --That's  too much work !-- I ain't doing it !-- With D.D.'s help I kinda fell into working a live res !--
In the ground all the  good microbes eat decaying matter and dead roots and turn it into plant food !
So I put them little buggers in my  res to eat the waste !- A plant takes stuff in but it also puts stuff out and like anything else it can be poisoned by a concentration of its  waste !-- It can kill a plant !-- With a live res I now run a whole 2 month bloom cycle without changing my nute water just topping off !-- Saved me a bunch of work !-- Empty and refill 11 boxes every 2 weeks ? -- I don't think so !--  If I wanted to work I'd get a job !


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2017)

Nick the only thing missing on making my system automated is an automatic box refill system -- Like say what is in a comode tank ? -- Big as* tank of nute solution that refills my boxes automatically and done !-- I might be able to set up bloom - leave and come back to harvest -- That is a real possibility !- Just timers and valves ! -- I be dangerous if I knew something about computers ! - Everything else runs on  $10 timers !
I don't think they designed to run 8 lights off of but they'll do it !


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2017)

That's  a lie other Keef !-- U know U gotta change them filters every couple weeks !-- True enough !

Hey is my highness  showing cause I am lit up like a Christmas tree!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 27, 2017)

A little off topic, I found this grey crap in my cabbage and Brussels sprouts this morning. Any ideas what it might be. I just took a small disposable paint brush and brushed it out as best I could. It was just present in a couple of plants. 

View attachment EEBF94EC-A6E5-492A-A8F2-43122C00A148.jpeg


View attachment 725E9362-AF2A-4FC3-809D-7760A3CB3E2C.jpeg


View attachment A77B4111-BB58-4BDD-992F-CD295BA6E99C.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2017)

Negative knowledge RE !-- Unless it was one of them UFOs emptying thier sewer on the way outta town ? --What's  it smell like ? --Is it alive ? -- U got to watch out bout that alien sheet falling out the sky !-- Bastids !-- They killed Kennedy U know ? -- Says so right in da bible !-- I think ? -- Purple sheet ? -- I'd try fungicide and pesticide! -- Safe one but if it lives?  --Kill it !-- Remove as much as U can !-- What color was that fire retardant they sprayed from them planes ? --Maybe?


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2017)

First charges filed in Mueller Investigation -Sealed Grand Jury Indictments - That was the headline tonight on the news !-- Gonna be a long weekend at that big white house !-- Who for what ? --Just hanging in da air all weekend long !-- I hope they wrap up Bannon and the Mercers too !-- Drive this bowel "movement" back into the shadows where it belongs !


----------



## umbra (Oct 27, 2017)

hi everyone


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- 46 at the beach and the wind is howling out there !-- I don't like it !-- Colder than a well diggers as* !-- I don't do cold !-- Got up about an hour ago !-- Coffee and weed ? -- That's  my breakfast !
Working on a fresh pipe of Umbra's "V" -- Good weed Cuz !-- Ya did good with this one !-- What other tasty morsels U got out there ? -- I'm about to get those 2 --Squish -x- Oregon Lemon sexed in the next couple weeks -- I almost killed them once -- Stunted them but they coming back !- I earned me a dam lemon !
I got to go this weed won't smoke itself !--
Wake and Bake !-- Right- wrong or indifferent ? -- It's  what we do !


----------



## zigggy (Oct 28, 2017)

morning all,,,,got zapped good yesterday ,,thought the power was off ,,it was not,,forgot the golden rule don't do electrical while high,,,not to bad only 120v ,, I think I'm gonna pay my buddy to do the electrical,,was trying to save a few bucks doing it myself ,,ill sleep better knowing a real electrician did the work,,,yall have a good day I'm off to mud and tape sheetrock cant get hurt doing that ,,,zig


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 28, 2017)

Good morning olf, careful there Zigggy. Feels like fall here in NorCal, the temp is 64 with a high of 80 and the breeze is blowin the leaves around. I&#8217;m almost outa weed so I guess I&#8217;ll call up the delivery service.  who&#8217;da thought, kinda like the old milkman days...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2017)

Re, that is sooty mold brought to you by a special aphid that transports it. Wash it off with soap and water to smother the aphids.

Good morning all. A cool but beautiful start to this Saturday. Zigggy, please be careful!  yikes.

Here is a pic of the seed project, check out the size of those fan leaves, will ya?

View attachment DSCF5001.jpg


View attachment DSCF5002.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

I ain't proud !-- I took my old as* back to bed !-- Let's  try again ? -- Where my pipe ? 
Zig -- I hate hanging sheet rock !-- Mudding is almost as bad !-- I get it everywhere ! -- I really don't electricity  but If I got no choice I'll mess with 110 but not 220 --That sheet will kill U !-- 
RE a weed delivery service ? -- I hate all ya'll free state peeps !-- I can't even wrap my mind around that !-- One day maybe I get to smoke a legal joint ! Until then this will have to do ! 

View attachment 20171027_184131-1.jpg


View attachment 20171027_184158-1.jpg


View attachment 20171027_184332-1.jpg


View attachment 20171027_184604-1.jpg


View attachment 20171027_184612-1.jpg


View attachment 20171026_212806-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey Rose !-- We be bathroom farmers !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 28, 2017)

mrs fogey went to a halloween party without me because i work too much and was out of town again. i rolled a spliff of my satori for her to share if she wanted to. she wasn't sure if the hosts or if the party for that matter would be cool with weed. when she got to the party one of the hosts was dressed as a rastafarian. so he offered her some smoke. she asked what kind? he said the good kind. she said that is when she knew he didn't know much about weed. she didn't share the satori because it probably would have wrecked everyone there. lol...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks Rose, I know Id get the answer here. I brushed it out with a small paintbrush but Ill go back with a soap solution and clean it out better.
The bathroom is looking good, I hope you have a spare...


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

What up OF ? -- Back home already ? -- I remember when I didn't know weed was called anything but weed !
I remember my ex dealer offering me some "hydroponic weed " !-- By then that wasn't enough info !- I'm have to grow some Satori one day !-- I do like being the farmer !-- Smoke what U want when !-- I stay high all day everyday !-- It's not like I get high-- I just stay that way !


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

Waldo under 18/6 -- What up with this ? 

View attachment 20171028_114602-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 28, 2017)

Been busy with work and hanging out with Puddin. Been letting the garden coast a little. Spider mites knew I was taking a break, infested. Lots of work now. See what I can save.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 28, 2017)

Looks like Waldo is kinda horny today!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 28, 2017)

Brewday in the garden, mashed in so now I sit... This one is just an ipa with magnum, Citra, Mosaic & Amarillo. 

View attachment 8E0F758E-21A8-4628-9186-B0683F1C952B.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

Let them yeast do they job RE !-- I needs to check my Blueberry wine !-- Might be about ready to work on !-- 
5 gallon bucket of wine --No filtering just put it in the freezer overnight then stab a hole in that block of ice and pour out my brandy -- Leave about 4 gallons of water behind! -- There's one other thing I do at the end called tempering !-- Sipping liquor is my jam !-- I don't even drink but a man gotta take pride in his work !
What would it say about me if my weed wasn't no good and my liquor taste like sheet ? -- I don't have that problem !


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

Could U use some bud for bitters in beer ? -- I don't know RSO taste like sheet !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 28, 2017)

Ive heard of people adding weed in beer, Id rather have a glass of beer and a doobie and mix at intake.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 28, 2017)

I think yer supposed to swallow the rso, and not taste it Keef.


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

RE this air lock --some yeast and an air tight 5 gallon bucket is my fermenter !-- I found one at Midwest Homebrewing and Wine Making Supply for $300 -- I took a look at it and went to the store !-- They have different airlock but I like this kind because I can see when the CO2 coming off the yeast is slowing down and it is getting close !-- Anyway I drilled a hole in the lid to the 5 gallon bucket so that rubber plug with a hole in it seals good -- Then the bubbler goes into the hole -- I also bought some off thier jacked up yeast ! 

View attachment 20171028_132730-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

About that RSO ? -- It wouldn't been nice to have that bit about not tasting RSO --Don't take but once !-- It was like a tar all over my mouth !-- Like licking an ashtray !-- Won't happen again !


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

Coulda froze this off yesterday -- Maybe day before !-- Blueberry wine !-- See how that bucket a little short of full ? -- Fill a bucket all the way up or just don't leave enough room and it'll puke !-- That means the foaming action of the yeast causes foam from fermenting to come up thru your airlock !- Don't let me forget about it tomorrow !-- 

View attachment 20171028_142239-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 28, 2017)

You might need a blow off tube. I sometimes need one when I get a really aggressive fermentation and dont leave enough room.


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

That is simply 5 lbs of frozen blueberries that I thawed and put thru the blender put it in one my 5 gallon buckets with about 3-4 lbs of sugar and a pack of Red Star wine making yeast !--( I keep a culture so I haven't needed yeast in awhile ) -- Filled in the rest of the way with my RO water stirred it up put the lid with airlock on it -- Seal it good and next day there be. Bubbles coming thru that airlock which tells U the yeast are working -- When the bubble slows way down the yeast have eaten most of the sugar !-- U could taste it for sweetness but the bubbler tells me what I need to know !-- About 9-12 days later the yeast have turned the sugar to alcohol !-- Then I just freeze the whole bucket to get rid of lots of the water !-- Distilling U take the alcohol out the water and recondense it to liquid alcohol -- What I do removes the water from the alcohol by turning it into water ice !-- Alkeehol don't freeze at these temps it gets squeezed out the water ice and is in the middle of the ice !


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

I filll them up to about there and it is close but mostly I got enough room -- That airlock is the blow hole !-- CO2 can get out but outside air no get in !-- Just don't over fill it !-- If there was such a thing as coconut brandy ? -- I make a fine one !-- Maybe 80 proof ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

I learnt this from someone right up in da O.F.C. and I'm tell on him too !-- St. Nick taught be bout freezing wine off !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 28, 2017)

Boiling wort... 
I made a batch of blackberry wine last year using about 6 jars of blackberry jam. Turned out pretty dam good if I say so... 

View attachment BDA9848C-F533-47E6-A995-6E99E7A076FD.jpeg


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 28, 2017)

Morning Stoners.  Raining like sheeet here today and 45 deg.  In other words, a good day to stay stoned:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 28, 2017)

Keef said:


> I learnt this from someone right up in da O.F.C. and I'm tell on him too !-- St. Nick taught be bout freezing wine off !




Yeah, but you took it to a whole 'nuther level!


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 28, 2017)

This is called following through on my intent 

View attachment 20171028_160158.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

I am a fermenting fool !-- Libby's canned pears in heavy syrup ferment just fine !-- My coconut is made with Baker's Sweetened coconut flakes after I remove the oil -- Now that I figured out that last tempering step I need to give apple another try !-- Mott's applesauce with cinnamon will ferment but make cloudy wine !-- I'm give it another shot soon I'm pretty sure I can nail it now !-- Then back to blackberry and the dreaded Watermelon wine -- Watermelon wine ain't hard it'll ferment but making it taste right ? -- That's  the hard part !


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

Getting high and talking about brewing ? -- Don't seem that far off topic to me but I got brain damage what do I know ?


----------



## mrcane (Oct 28, 2017)

240 something here.... :48:....
Have a great day....


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm having phone problems !-- Think I should kill it ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

Gonna be 50 something degrees out there tonight  !-- This must be one dem thangs ya'll call a blizzard !-- 
Was I post wrap some pipes or something -- I got some old Christmas paper but I ain't real good a wrapping presents and stuff ? -I ain't even got any bows or scotch tape !--  I ain't doing it !--


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 28, 2017)

I stopped over at Jorges site for the first time in a long time and their forum got hacked. Spam bots are about every 5th post. The forum database is posted online with all the usernames and email addresses.

Tsk tsk. they were using an unpatched vBull  version and got hit by a hacker named hitler.


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

All I know is it wasn't me !-- I live in a prohibition state -- I don't scare that easy --Plus I'm greasy ! --
 I was  hitchhiking I don't even know these people !--
 Someone stole my Identity  -- 
I got brain damage --
 It is all Hack's fault !---
 I was set up !-- 
But they said it was oragano ?
I'm just on here pretending to be Keef !-- I ain't really me !
I found Jesus and just on here trying to do the Lord's work and save these miserable sinners !-- Where my bible !-- I'm pray for U sinners ! 
Who U gonna believe ? -- Me or Yo lying as* eyes ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2017)

I don't know so much about computer tech !-- I got my own kind of magic !-- I try not to get too mad cause then I have a tendency to break it out and turn it loose !-- Back in the swamp I ...-- Nevermind I got to go now !-- There's something been bothering me !-- I needs to break out the tarot and my rune stones -- They mesh well for me !-- Twist one up and see what I find !-- Ain't got nothing to do with hacking !-- Don't know if I could follow an Astral trail thru wires anyway ? -- Remote Viewing ? -- It used to be a thing !-- I need to limber up the mind !-- U gonna cruise the spirit world U got to be untethered !-- Unfinished business and all ?--


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's cold !-- I don't like it ! --


----------



## zigggy (Oct 29, 2017)

morning OFC ,,,hey keef maybe I'm missing something but waldos a male,,,,still on my first tea so maybe I'm wrong??getting ready to take my boy to church,,,he likes church ,,,theres a bunch of other kids there ,,,I give him 5$ for the collection plate,,,,  it makes him feel good,,,he thinks god needs the money ...then he gets to go to mcdonalds ,,,sunday is our day together ,,,no school no work no worries,,,be well my friends


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey Zig -- Yep Waldo is a male and after I bred him I revegged him !-- He's in 18/6 light but I think a basil plant been shading him from the light some !-- Anyway he blooming !-- He missed my Widow and a couple more girls and they old far enough along in bloom that I'm gonna go ahead and let him open a few flowers !-- I never seen a male bloom in 18 /6 !-- He's not an auto !-- I think this is my second or third clone of Waldo then he pop flowers like this ? -- He about done anyway !-- I got 2 possible house studs in the wings -- I got 2 of Umbra's Squish -x- Oregon Lemon and I'm waiting on my seed from BlackBerry Snow Lotus -x- Snow Desiel !-- Those seed aren't old enough to germ yet !-- I expect greatness out that one and my new male !


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

Zig -- U find Jesus tell him pay what he owe !-- I'm looking for him and waving some fingers in the air ain't gonna stop me !


----------



## umbra (Oct 29, 2017)

morning stoners, time to get stoned


----------



## mrcane (Oct 29, 2017)

Morning OFC going to be a beautiful day here in PNW.....wake and bake. Citrus Mistress....:48:


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

Getting high ? -- I be waiting on U when U get there !-- Citrus Mistress ? -- Ya'll working me hard !-- O.K. I confess !-- I been seed shopping !-- Ain't bought nothing yet but the disease is on me !-- Variety Chasing Disease ? -- I got it bad lately !-- I want a good sweet lemon and some other fruits and some Purple and black stuff !-- 
I'm smoking some Umbra's  BOC #1 this morning -- Undertones of Chocolate and coffee -- Cafe Mocha ? 
I'm still running #1 &#2 -- There can be only one !-- #2 got it's work cut out !-- This is nice !-- She'll climb all up in your mind !-- I think this gonna be a good breakfast weed !-- She do me like this she be a mind raper for most and not for the novice !-- What may be a good breakfast weed for me may not be one for others !
Might be them caps too but somehow I got jacked up this morning!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2017)

Good morning peeps, i don't know how to put this delicately, but WE GOT BALLS!!!!!! woohoo.. the seed project is going along great, took out a couple of males, don't want no males but valentine in there.   I love it when stuff works out. Excuse my grammar. 

Pretty day in my hood too Mr Cane, i am hearing bad rumors about our winter... hope they are wrong.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 29, 2017)

Good morning olf, yay Rose!!! Gonna be lots a little baby pot plants!
Citrus Mistress is a fine hoppy IPA from Oregon. We get it here in ncal on occasion. Were looking at a high near 75 today with rain in the forecast for next weekend.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2017)

I like the name Citrus mistress. Sounds good.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes Rose the mistress is as good as it sounds..All Citrusy  and stuff 
Redeye glad you are going to see some rain hopefully it hits us also...


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

Making lots of grandpa noises and I ain't moving so well !-- Seems like my body got like a list of my old injuries saying -- Remember this remember that !-- Why was I so hard on this body when I was younger ?-- It's  the cold !-- Makes me hurt !-
- I liked the sound of that Orange Syrup on that list Umbra posted ! -- Now ya'll talking Citrus Mistress -- I can't take it anymore where my credit card ? --Buy me some Dam seed !--Got nothing to do with need !-- It's  just the disease ! -- Those gdp-x- BR. Are working me-- all those seed and I don't know ? -- Not sure anything gonna live ?


----------



## mrcane (Oct 29, 2017)

Just back from the store... peddled 10 mi.for a jar of honey.......time for a puff....:48:.....
       What a Beautiful Day....


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2017)

You must have really wanted that honey Cane. 

Hackerman, that is too bad about that site. Scary too.


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

Cane was your car broke ? -- Don't ya'll got delivery service up in them free states ?--- U musta wanted to get high bad !-- I got a bicycle but I ain't riding it !-- I got tricked once -- Won't happen again !-- 35 mph tail wind ? -- I was like chilling riding my bike that ain't hard -- Then I had to push that bicycle home into a 35 mph head wind !-- We done !-- I believe in motors !-- I don't have that problem with my scooter !-- Satan possessed bicycle can sit there and rust !-- I didn't think I was ever gonna get home !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

I was checking the news been wondering who that sealed warrant outta Muelers office is for !--My bet is Micheal Flynn !-- I had to flip over and see what the Fox propaganda  channel was saying -- They so funny !-- I be glad when they wrap this up and we can repair the damage they've caused and get back to trying to find the end of national prohibition -- Might be the only way I ever see a legal joint in Texas !-- 
Mane this weather doing a job on my face !-- Dose of caps should be kicking in soon !-- I can't do too many days like today !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 29, 2017)

Just finished watering the little ones they looking good..4.Pennywise..3.N.L. & 1 Funk....Did we miss 4:20?.........:48:........


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm not a happy camper !-- I got bugs !-- Not spidermites !-- Tiny little white flying bastids but they hide under the leaves and munching on them !-- This is war !


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

I can't find my loop !-- All I know is they tiny they white and they can fly !-- and I'm kill each and every one of they asses !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 29, 2017)

Seem like a lotta that going around this year. I lost my loop as well but I got another one on the way. Just dont have a clue where I mighta left that thing.
You using a fly swatter?

Ive been using is iPad for several years now and all of a sudden it seems to miss a lot of the keystrokes Im hittin. Im have to go back and fix things way more than I should. I shoulda left that last upgrade on the shelf.


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

RE - This was just the first round but I pulled the aero baskets out the hole turned the plant up side down and dunked it into a lightly soaps water -shook off the excess put them back in the hole and dimmed the lights until they dried under a fan !-- I still see O.K. except for up close !-- I find my loop I find out what they are if any left !-- I also sprayed last night !-- U wanna kill a bug ? -- use another bug !-- I forget what it's  called right now but it infects lots of kinds of bugs !-- I fought the spidermites to a standstill last year and finally won !-- I got experience now !-- Different bug but they still gonna die !


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

RE I don't even have working  PC here  anymore -- We got D.D. a new one for the apartment she does the bills and stuff !-- My phone does about all I want except print !-- I kilt my first 2 smart phones cause they was possessed !-- I had this one about 2 years now ? -- I shoot this one I don't get another !-- This one starting to mess up sometimes !-- Maybe it jump out the car window when I'm going bout 70 ? -- I don't know ? -- D.D. say did U break the screen again and I'd say yes I did -- There was an accident and my phone died a valiant death !-- I want a tablet --Maybe?


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

Ya'll didn't remind me about that blueberry wine in the freezer !- was 5 gallons of wine but what's in that gallon and half bucket ain't wine anymore !-- U know I gotta taste it to know what to do next ? -- 

View attachment 20171029_192641.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 29, 2017)

I can hardly see my phone enough to read much so I got a pad. I got a computer too but I only use it for certain stuff and not that much. Well times have change quite a bit bit since we was youngns huh...


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

3 TV channels -- phones that was attached to the wall -- 8 track tapes -- leaded gasoline ? -- Naw that was all before my time RE !-- I put my +2.75 reading glasses on I see my screen just fine !-- My arms just aren't long enough !--
Blueberry gonna be nice !-- Take awhile to develop that buttery Merlot finish though !-- Just a little adjustment now it need time !


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

I need to go to the costume store ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 29, 2017)

Good evening folks.  Keef,  that looks good.  I'm going to try my hand at some apple jack this year.  Good fresh apples and all.  Tomorrow is the big day for me.  Everything is cloudy and I am getting a bad case of foxtailing which happens every time the plants start growing into the hps lights.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## mrcane (Oct 29, 2017)

O-Ya  ....Been on the Citrus Mistress all day time for a change up....:48:.........Mama found a jar of GDP X BR...


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2017)

Evening Cane -Nick !-- 
I got a couple seed might make it Cane !-- Those things are old --I don't know ? --Maybe ?

That'd work Nick !-- I'm about to give apple another shot -- I just couldn't get that delicate apple flavor to balance with that alcohol bite !--- 1/4 cup frozen apple juice concentrate might fix that !-- Last batch of apple I made I used Mott's applesauce with cinnamon! -- Too cloudy and the alcohol all but covered the apple !
Some might think $15 for a 5 lbs bag of frozen blueberries was expensive to make wine out of but that 5 lbs make 5 -- 750 mil bottles of fine brandy !-- Cheap !-- I know U supposed to make brandy out of low alcohol wine but this'll work fine !-- Nick did U see what I told U about tempering ?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 29, 2017)

Think I missed that one.


----------



## umbra (Oct 30, 2017)

Morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !
2 Strawberries enter the paper ring !--
 On the left is the current champion here to defend her title !-- Umbra's Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel -
- On the right is her daughter - Fathered by Bud's Strawherry Rhino going by the name "Strawberry "(S) -- She has only recently came off the vine but the show down is set !-- 
There can be only one !-
-(strawberry) 

View attachment 20171030_082752.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 30, 2017)

Beyond the financial misconduct, Manafort is being charged with being an unregistered foreign agent. So he's a spy who committed treason against the USA and he is still walking around?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2017)

I hear they are looking for some small handcuffs. :vap-Bong_smoker:

I think he just walked into the fbi and turned himself in?


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2017)

I try to be good but ya'll just won't let me !-- Conspiracy against the U.S. is serious !-- - It's the important thing in those charges but not related to the campaign !--Except maybe Consiracy ? -- Papolnopalous if I spelled it right is the link and he already flipped !-- He pleaded guilty today cause he already made a deal I bet! -- I'm be watching news today !-- It all seems to be unraveling ? -- Now we be seeing if Congress got the guts to call a criminal --a criminal and kick the whole bunch out !--


----------



## mrcane (Oct 30, 2017)

Good morning OFC beautiful day little frost this a.m. Fall time is beautiful........:48:.....Citrus Mistress


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 30, 2017)

mrcane said:


> Good morning OFC beautiful day little frost this a.m. Fall time is beautiful........:48:.....Citrus Mistress



Good morning MrCane, when you mentioned Citrus Mistress yesterday I thought of a great IPA from the PNW. Now I realize your talking pot. Ill have to look into that one. Yes fall is a great time of year, we got mid 50s here in NorCal with a possible high in the mid 60s. Speaking of high, good mornin OFC, lets get started...


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2017)

So maybe I took a nap ? -- Is weed legal nation wide yet ? -- Nice dream anyway !-- 75 and sun here !-- Still down in the face some but getting better !-- When a name comes up around here the first thing I think is its  a variety !--- Some varieties U can't even use the name on here like Appalachian Thunder F**k or something like that !-- Any idea which one them strawberries put me down ? -- Dam now I gotta start over !


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2017)

News say there was no "collusion" -- Maybe a little conspiracy but no collusion !-- Rats gonna start fleeing a sinking ship ? -- If I was part of the administration and knew about this sheet ? --I would leave the country and not come back for long time !-- Dam and I was gonna get me a job working on that wall too !


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2017)

Got high and missed 4:20 !-- I gotta make that up !


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2017)

It was a good day !-- Keef out !-- (means I'm going to bed ) 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2017)

Sweet pea is at a convention in New Orleans, lol 

View attachment 1029171314-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Oct 31, 2017)

Good morning OFC still dark and cold outside....
....Cup of Chai tea and a bowl...:48:...


----------



## zigggy (Oct 31, 2017)

morning all,,,very cold down here this morning,,,,39,,that's cold for tampa,,,construction go well,,,,getting ready to start work on the outside of my house ,,(I have to stop work on the inside due to poor planning)gonna start work on the outside of the house ,,,was gonna use hardy board but its very costly,,,,going with sheets of T1-11,house is gonna look like a barn when done,, but I'm good with that,,, 2500 for the T1-11,,almost 5 grand to do hardy board,,,anyway got my boy on the bus,,finishing the last tea,,joint almost done,,,gotta find my hoddy and head out into the cold to unload 65 sheets of T1-11 from my truck,,,then to put up furring strips all day ,,stay safe ,be well ,god bless,,,zig


----------



## mrcane (Oct 31, 2017)

Slow and easy Zig be safe my friend...


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Sunny and 74 at the beach rain coming later !-- Zig like Cane said -- Slow and steady !-- Poor planning ?-- Wait -- That's how I do !-- I got to bust out and make a supply run before the rain comes !
I'm get me some apples Nick !-- Apple Jack ? -- I think I'm cook mine before I ferment !-- Breaks the fruit down some so the yeast can get to the sugars easier and faster ! -- I probably pick me up one them apple corer slicer things while I'm out -- Push it down and cuts the core out and slices the apple ? -- Then boil them till they tender -- Might add some frozen apple juice concentrate to boost the apple flavor and use no added sugar !-- I need to put a fist full of something in the oven to decarb - I need some caps !--


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2017)

Good morning, nice to see all of you this morning. Still dark and cold here too Cane. 

Umbra, like your pic!  Zigggy, I can believe it, but I am pretty darn impressed with you. Please be careful and not hurry and do something bad to yourself. Your dad would be so proud of you, your mom too. I am.

Seed plants are smelling wonderful. Makes me happy whenever I go in that room. I think the boys will be busting out by end of the week. woo hoo.


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2017)

Because i have neen so busy, let the plants go on their own. Lost about half of them due to mites. Lost the Valentine clones i had. Should have known better


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm proud of her too Rose !-- I know what she facing better than most !-- Post Katrina there was no help to hire !-- Not for weeks but for months !-- It need to be fixed?  -- Look in the mirror -- That's who gotta fix it !-- One way or another !-- She gonna come to hate Home Depot -- Lowe's and places like that !-- D.D. has problems going to Walmart !-- U woulda had to be there to understand why !-- It'll get better but Zig gonna probably hit the wall soon !-- She pushing herself too hard !-- Then she'll recover after a few days rest and get up and get back to it !-- She got my respect !
I think I got a problem !-- Doing this continuous rotation I'm eating my trim faster than it is coming in !-- I just cleaned up the bottom of a couple plants a few days maybe a week away from harvest !-- Put it in the oven at 240 for an hour to dry and decarb !-- It's in my belly now !-- 5 --OO gel caps full of mostly bud !-- I head out to the store shortly !-- D.D. goes into orbit on 3-4 !--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 31, 2017)

Morning folks.  Cold here too.   Keef,  man I keep telling ya, bigger plants!  I just spent 9 hours trimming 2 plants, with help.  You just need to let one of those bins of yours vegg for about a month before you flip it, you be set!


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2017)

Made my supply run before the rain moves in !-- I know U right Nick and that time is coming !-- We all grow in a different set of circumstances and I do what I do intentionally right now !--- So sometimes we may not understand why someone do what they do !-- I can grow weed and the time for full grown plants be coming soon !-- I've spent all this time and went thru all these varieties with a purpose! -- I am and have been looking for what I want to grow when it comes time to kick it !-- Running all these midgets has helped me find some stuff !-- I did and will do some more breeding !-- Got to make me a mess of feminized seed! -- 
If I don't have trim for caps I gots plenty bud !--Poor Keef ? ---  I ain't going  without !-- The hurricane set me back but the grow coming back strong !- When it come time for Keef to grow big plants?  -- I can do that !--Plus I have found some stuff to grow !-- Besides I don't like to trim anyway !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 31, 2017)

Good mornin OFC. From the left, Amnesia CBD auto fem, then Blue Dream CBD fem, and three harlequin regulars just a couple weeks old. 

View attachment E1866302-56E5-4041-9754-54503D51F4EB.jpeg


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2017)

5 lbs of apples simmering on the stove !-- Was 2 -3 lb bags but I took the cores out !-- Because I wanted to !
Also got 2 cans of apple juice concentrate !-- One for now and one for later !-- I've had trouble with apple but I learnt some stuff since then !-- Yeast will be working by lights out in the grow/ brewery !--
Work it RE !-- I'm looking forward to what Rose doing with this high CBD seed project myself !-- I'm wondering if I'll be able to cut back on how many caps I take !
 Umbra acting like he the only one has ever neglected the grow awhile for one reason or another ! -- Life is a journey not a destination !-- There's bumps on every road in life !-- U get up and put it back together and maybe learn something !-- Then roll on !


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2017)

They said -- U need to grow bigger plants Keef !-- Did U tell them if we growed them bigger we'd have to trim for days other Keef ? -Yep !-- Said we ain't doing it !- Not till I got trim help !
This monster out WoodHippy's bunch -- Panama Powerhouse I think he called it !-Makes rock hard bud and finishes fast ? -- That'll work !- This the 1st outta that box -- I still got an AK 48 -- a Snow Desiel -- Master Kush and a couple Purple Haze to take this week  !-- If it works out right I only got to trim a couple each day !-- Master Kush and AK want to come down today !-- Maybe they will maybe they won't !-- I don't care I do what I want !-- Rain coming ! -- Nope wrong !-- Rain here! -- 
Apple Jack in a 5 gallon bucket getting to know some yeast !-- Airlock be bubbling in the morning !-- Don't tell anyone I just used some the sediment from the blueberry wine where the yeast live !-- One day I'm buy me some more yeast ! -- This some jacked up yeast !-- 
I don't want trim anymore !-- Dam !-- Maybe later ! 

View attachment 20171031_152432-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2017)

I give buds to my pool guy, lol. He left a few buds for me yesterday, lol. Lemon banana sherbet. Buds are brown, leafy, and loose ... can mean only 1 thing ... outdoor bud. Smells like lemon, tastes like banana with no sherbet at all. Its tasty but not that potent.


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2017)

Master Kush trimmed and hanging  !-- I'm done for the day !--Got a  plate of decarb in the oven and a chunk of scissor hash !-- My time !-- Bout to get higher !-- I don't got no lemon banana sherbet but I can still get high !


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2017)

orange syrup arrived from Spain ...a few others as well. Dead plants replaced with something else. Better, danker, and new genetics to play with.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2017)

Ordered Kimbo Kush from attitude today. woo hoo. 

Umbra, bummer dude. New beginnings.


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2017)

I hate U Umbra !-- Not really I'm just jealous !-- I'm moving a Squish -x- Oregon Lemon to bloom for sexing Tommorrow -- Plus a Black V -- A Black Nurse -- 2 or 3 more !-- Scissor hash stole  my memory! -- Some of Waldo's chillin !-- I gotta find a paper bag and collect some his pollen !-- He gonna die soon !-- Nothing wrong with him !-- I'm just gonna kill him !--
Edit : --I hate U too Rose !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 31, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Ordered Kimbo Kush from attitude today. woo hoo.



Kimbo Kush sounds like what I need for my wife at bedtime!


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2017)

So there is the LED place out by DD. Crazy state of the art science guys. I'm buying 1 this week, as a matter of fact. This stuff ain't cheap. 

Fluence.science


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Ordered Kimbo Kush from attitude today. woo hoo.
> 
> Umbra, bummer dude. New beginnings.


Oh you going to like that kimbo ... colors for sure.


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2017)

It'll be nice to have "Da Masta" -( Master Kush) around again !-- I got that little one trimmed and hanging !
Little bigger than that P.P. but still a little thing !-- Tommorrow -- PH or SD ? -- Purple Haze or Snow Desiel --I like me some Snow Desiel -- Twiddling my thumbs waiting on BBSL-x- SD seed to age enough to germ !-- Gonna be good !
Might be a couple them PH !-- Be nice to have some of that around again too !-- D.D. like PH !-- Cleaned me out when she was in !-- She got put on call tonight instead of having to go in !--


----------



## mrcane (Oct 31, 2017)

Kimbo Kush, Orange Syrup, sounds like some tasty bud....:48:...


----------



## mrcane (Oct 31, 2017)

Fixing some butternut squash ravioli with pesto wine sauce....O-Ya.....


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2017)

sounds delicious


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2017)

Gonna suck to be Jared !-- Long night in da white house ? -- Not a political issue anymore !-- Straight up criminal investigation !-- Bannon -- Mercers -- Yo sheet better not stink ! -- Mueller coming for U too if it does !-- I wonder  -- U think old Donnie sleeping well these days ? -- Fox news blaming it all on the Clinton administration !-- I thought she lost ?-- I'm so easily confused !-- Still depressed cause there won't be no job on the wall if there ain't no wall !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 31, 2017)

............:rofl:.........:48:.......:rofl:.....I love it...


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey all was outta range for a while ! Fires and all that crazy! Alls good in the hood now and the gals are doin just dandy !! 

View attachment IMG_0965.jpg


View attachment IMG_0966.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Stuff hurts !-- 
Looking good Sweet glad U escaped the fires !-- 
Wake and Bake my peeps !-- Let's  do this day !-- 67 and humid at the beach -- 2 fronts this week and my face ain't happy !-- I think we headed back to 82 today !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 1, 2017)

48 this morning and the heater never kicked on. Should hit mid 70's today. getting much cooler and rain this week.


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

I don't like cold and I don't want to start trimming yet !-- More coffee and a couple more tokes then we'll see !-- We had 2 pressure fronts move thru this week and my face got me about half crazy !-- I could use a break !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

Did some stretches try to loosen up the kinks !-- Moving slow and making grandpa noises -- I got stuff to do !-- In my 60s and I can lock my knees and lean over and put my palms flat on the floor -- Sounds limber but the bod move to slow !-- I could probably still put my foot upside your head but I'm more of a knee stomper !-- Left arm need to get with the program !-- Caps kick in maybe I do something ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

Moved 4 babies to bloom to sex -- Finally got a Squish -x- Oregon Lemon healthy enough and big enough to sex -- Then 3 fathered by Waldo -- on Rose's Nurse Larry and 2 more out the House of Umbra - The White -x- Nepal Indica and "V" -- Be sexing Waldo's chillin for next moth 6 weeks !-- Find my girls and see if Waldo is on them super dad's or not ?-- Side by side grow off with momma should settle any questions I have !-- 
I am not prejudice -- If the Strawberry I bred can't stand toe to toe with it's momma ? --Then momma stays and daughter goes away !-- 
Gonna trim those 2 PH midgets later -- Snow Desiel and Widow tommorrow !


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

I found another LED too that I think will work for me !-- Vegs fine but haven't used one in bloom yet !-- $70 --
If I can make it work then it will reduce my set up cost from about $500 per square yard /meter -- to about $250 !
When I find myself a warehouse I measure it and know how much it cost me to set it up as a grow ! --When Umbra said the small mom / pop grow operation could not produce weed as cheap as the big growers -- I took that as a challenge ! -- I'm doing O.K. !-- It don't matter how U grow under what kind of lights there is gonna be some varieties that work better than others in your conditions !-- Forcing something thru that doesn't work well for U is not my way !-- Plenty varieties like what I do !-- Some I just can't grow in my current system ! -- My grow is no place for a fickle plant !-- I stress da hell outta a plant !-- 

Wonder how Zig is today -- I bet she is wearing down !-- Take care Zig !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 1, 2017)

Morning O.F.C.  Keef, I think I found your ought to try next strain.   Leafly sent me an e:vap-Bong_smoker:mail suggesting Ghost OG is the top thc and therefore by fault a high  producer. Also piney and heavy indica.


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

Nick my phone is broke and I can't Google anything !-- E-mail works and this back door D.D. set up for me gets me here and I can use You-tube !-- I think it may be time for a tablet or lap top ? -- That sounds like what I'm looking for !-- I got this White Indica from Umbra and the SR 91 I got from WoodHippy and my Master Kush really do well for me !-- There's some others too I think gonna do well !-- Ghost OG ? -- Sometimes something like that sell out quickly !-- One time I was after Bruce Banner #4 -- Then found out it was mostly sativa so that was out !-- I ain't growing something takes much longer than 60 days to finish !--
Might be nice for personal use but for production ? --60 days or less !-- Plus as a cloner I'll know what to expect from the plant and produce the same quality consistently! -- Purple Haze from this run gonna be the same as PH from other runs !-- Got to have a rotation for constant production !-- I'll have these 6-7 babies hanging to dry in a day or 2 !-- Don't look like much but depending on whether I do a 4 part rotation or a 8 part rotation I'll harvest either 21 times a year or 52 times a year !-- Kinda adds up !-- Gets complicated too--Veg got to produce the plants for bloom or there be no rotation !-- I still don't know exactly how much veg room and time I need !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2017)

My adopted daughter brought me over some of the kimbo kush and Bud really liked it and so did I, it is a good one to make ya sleep. Looking forward to it. This is weird, i usually don't grow after an outdoor, but this year i am all about it...pot head, yes i am.

Cane, your dinner sounded great last night. we had marinated flank steak with mashed taters and a salad of greens, beets and blue cheese. omg... tasty if i say so myself.

Good morning all. I sure like my Lush light umbra. I have one of my like Keef has in there too for added lighting.  We rocking it in the bathroom.


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

I got CO2 coming off the Apple Jack this morning !-- Yeast got this now !-- Nothing to do but wait !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2017)

Keef, my gift to you.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8vD8ZP-eMI


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

Rose a pot head !-- I remember one year at Mardi Gras I saw these 2 guys walking down Bourbon Street and they had hats that looked like planters ? -- I was still trying to figure it out when D.D. pointed them out as "Pot Heads" -- I was a bit high to figure out much !-- When we go to New Orleans we stay at the Royal Senesta  with a room on the street side with a balcony !-- Sit up above the street on the balcony and get so high and people watch !-- Laugh so hard !-- Then go down among them for a stroll !-- When they ask U if U want another shot in your Hurricane drink -- Say no !-- They already put big alcohol in them !


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

Made my day Rose !-- Thanks !-- Too funny !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 1, 2017)

Good mornin ofc, hope yall had a fun Halloween, only two months left in this round trip. Im waiting on the ups truck to get my replacement weed viewer. See if I got a few cloudy trichs on my Harle girls. Think Ill order somathat Kimbo kush myself...


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

Rose's Purple Haze !-- On a stick ! -- When I grow bigger plants this will be one of them !-- Took the smallest first --Got another one need to come down !-- I ain't up to it yet !-- U want to bad mouth my trimming ? --Come do it for me then !-- I do not like to trim !-- 

View attachment 20171101_120851.jpg


View attachment 20171101_120857.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2017)

I want that right now Keef. so pretty. Remind me to grow that soon.
2 re, i don't think you will regret the kimbo kush. It is the kind that makes your eyes go stoned in a second.I haven't seen that look on buds face for a long time. lol I bet your wife would like it.


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

PH scissor hash !-- Pay back for having to trim !-- Just fumes !-- I'm liking it !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 1, 2017)

I washed away enough scissor hash day before yesterday to get a mule high.  After about two hours, all I wanted to do was keep the scissors moving.


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

Big tax bill stalled out like health care -- Can't find offsets to give a big tax break !-- Am I the only one thinks maybe they end national prohibition might be plenty tax money ? -- Dumasses !


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

Scissor Hash make me do the crab walk as I call it !-- 2 feet on the floor and a hand on something !-- I get lost and stuff ! -- I looked in the mirror when I was passing thru the bathroom looking for something !-- Anyway I was thinking that handsome man Keith Richards from the Rolling Stones got nothing on me ! -- I might even look a little younger ? --


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

I got one of those word math problems like they used to have in math class !-- Keef want to replace the income from  D.D.'s high dollar nursing jobs growing weed . -- Best I know she make about $45 an hour so let's call it $50 for a cushion . -- Keef want a +25 %  estimate . -- I'll need to know these things to plan the real grow !-- Mane the reason I haven't changed my boxes or did something else to grow bigger plants is because what I got now is only the cloning and veg section of a true grow !-- When it do come time to grow big plants what I got now will be base of it all !-- Anyway --My goal from that is about a 100 lbs a year ! - Broken down into probably an 8 part rotation !-- 100 lbs --divided by 52 weekly harvest ? -How's my math ?- I can do that !-- but I ain't trimming it !-


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

Working on it but my heart is not in it ! 

View attachment 20171101_162116-1.jpg


View attachment 20171101_162240.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

I can't Google stuff so what is "Seething" ?--- I thought he was into golfing ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2017)

Ya'll ain't been no fun at all today !-- I might have to actually find something to do tommorrow! -- On my way out I just had a musical dedication to Donnie !-- Really  2  from the same Artist -- young band called "Kaleo" -- Songs are "No Good " -- and "Way Down We Go"-- Jamming young band !-- I think U like the it !-- Not some joke songs-- just my kinda blues !-- And they seem to fit !
Keef out !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 2, 2017)

Sorry Keef, I was distracted all evening watching that ball game. I was pullin for that Texas team and they didnt disappoint.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 2, 2017)

Kaleo is very soulful!


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2017)

2:30 am central time !-- Back up with face pain !-- RE-- I'm not upset with anyone !- I think  I was just looking to be distracted from the pain !-- Wears on me after awhile !-- Trying to bust a concrete floor with my face didn't turn out so well !-- They put Humpty-Dumpty back together again but all the pieces don't fit together quite right !-- 
I may have to lay low for a few days or until this pain breaks --Makes me crazy !- and mean as hell !--I can't be around good people when I get like that !--Best  I go hermit !-- Where's my heat pack and pipe !-- Open the chute !--I don't know how but I'll make the ride !--If I was gonna give up I'd done it a long time ago !
Keep the faith I catch up later !


----------



## zigggy (Nov 2, 2017)

morning guys,,,thank you for your kind words of support and encouragement ,,,not to worry I take breaks and drink a lot of water and gator-aid ,,,work is coming along well,,everyday one or two buddys comes by to help,,,there all trades  people so I get good advice on stuff I dont know,,plus I get them to do most  of the bull work( I tried to get 65 sheets of 1/2'' t1-11 out of my friends truck,,i made it thru about 25 sheets before my body failed)it took about three hours(I only weight 140 lbs and my arms are just big enough to spread 4ft to carry plywood ,,,after three hours I was dead,, smoked a nice joint and did clean up till help arrived,,,keef not sure whats going on but I hope you feel better


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2017)

Wow zigggy that is hard work. 

Keef, hope you feel better soon. Do you have any turmeric? try about 4? I am sorry you have to live with that horrible pain.

We had spammers galore... hate that. Thanks Umbra for telling us. 

My trainer canceled...yay.. that never happens. smoking a joint of my green lotus, thank you Umbra.


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2017)

No rest for the wicked !-- I got effing White Flies !-- I been dunking plants -- Feel like a big head cyclops !-- 
Started getting a little dizzy so I stopped !-- Got to finish trimming so I can dunk the rest of bloom !-- Growing midgets all I gotta do is pull the plant out it's hole turn it upside down ---dunk and replace !-- The stuff I dunk in gives instructions in how much to use per acre !-- That kind math way beyond me !-- Hope I used enough --Hope I didn't use too much !-- Might as well learn how to deal with them now rather than later ! -- 
Rose as far as I'm concerned this is better than being paralyzed or dead -- One slip on a wet floor and here I am !-- I do O.K. most days !-- I'm looking forward to those high CBD stuff U growing !- Might be just what the doctor ordered !-- I got a nap this morning kinda fitful but the pain will  break sooner or later !-- Yes I'm taking Tumeric also !-- Got a nice load of caps working mighta been them made me feel dizzy ? - Stoned and hurting is better than just hurting !-- It's manageable long as I don't do much !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 2, 2017)

Good mornin ofc, 59 degrees chilly here this morning and rain on the forecast tomorrow and a few days. Today I&#8217;m gonna get my new dwc box up and runnin. Gonna populate it with a couple cbd strains I got and see if I can do a little better than my last soil grow. Hope your feelin better soon Keef.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2017)

Green mojo 2 RE!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks Rose, I will need it...Here I have a Blue Dream CBD and a Harlequin hopeful. BD in the front. One pump line goes to a pair of bubble discs in the bottom of the reservoir and one goes to the airlift pump that trickles nutes down the roots. 

View attachment F9475BFA-6986-4B5B-89F0-5E25110C5240.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2017)

U can laugh even when U hurting !--Flipping thru the channels and there it was !--  Mexican wrestling !--  -- U ain't gonna believe but I swear it's true !-- Look it up !-- Anyway --One the guys in the Big Match -- El Trumpo !-- ( he da bad guy ) -- Anyway made my day !-- He had a suit with a red tie and everything -- Had a mask on to hide his identity !-- Too cool !
Snow Desiel scissor hash might have something to do with my humor !-- Ugh !


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2017)

super excited about the led I ordered. Out of Austin, Tx no less


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2017)

Is that the light that nc uses, Umbra? It is fun to get new gear. Texas????

RE, they look like they are off to a good start. Remind me what light they are under?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi Rose, my lights are the cheapest thing possible. I have 8 14.5 watt led bulbs from homedepot for a total of 116 watts. I removed the plastic diffusers. I do what I can afford but one day will do better. These lights are 5000k in color and I also have some 2700k, same wattage, that I can sub in if it seems appropriate. My grow space is 22 inches square for a total of under 4 sf. I have used them for more productive grows than my most recent and though they are not the best, they work as long as I do everything else right...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 3, 2017)

Smokin soma this harle tonight and I like it. Got a little more thc than I thought it might and it feels good to me. Still looking for the really hi cbd though.


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- It lives !-- Feel like the day after a mighty as* whopping !-- Dam that was bad !-- 
RE -- U gonna need better light -- I'm using one that cost $70 and it would be plenty good for what U doing !
Umbra Austin is really coming into it's own from what I've seen -- It's become a medical and technology hub -- U have to tell me which light and from who and I see what they doing !-- I can see the potential of LEDs -- They are competitive now but LED tech is changing -- I think for a small to medium size grow LEDs are the way to go !-- I've been inside my Mars Hydro light to understand the mechanics -- Most are made up of a driver --a fan -- and a light board -- When they start to make light boards with plug in chips then we'll be there !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 3, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Is that the light that nc uses, Umbra? It is fun to get new gear. Texas????
> 
> RE, they look like they are off to a good start. Remind me what light they are under?



No one I know is using these yet. Kraven has 1st generation, these are 3rd generation. @ $1500 each they are not cheap. It will take 2 weeks for it the be built and tested.


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

Cool Umbra I know the light !--
 $1500 each ? -- In the old days the boss take me to the concrete machine trade shows and tell me I'm keep him busy figure out it works we gonna build some back at the shop !-- This is how I woulda did that light back then -- I woulda bought one brought it back to the shop break it down and set up making the parts -- order the components and start putting some together to get my money back for that expensive as* light !-- After that I would carry the knowledge between my ears ! -- Once U know how to do a thing U own it !


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

1st run SR 91 got to be trimmed today then done --Until Wednesday -- Only a few to come down next week !
I seem to have put a dent in the white fly population !-- I think I got them on the run -- I think I'm have to take down my DWC veggies -- They getting in the way -- I guess too I lost interest when I found I could do it !-- Gonna make D.D. a herb box in dirt for the apartment !


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

I guess we having scissor hash again today !-- Keef Scissorhands !-- Dam I just love trimming !-- Ugh !
Snow Desiel 
SR 91 

View attachment 20171102_165012-1.jpg


View attachment 20171103_090538-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

P.P.-- Panama Powerhouse 
MK -- Master Kush
V-- Umbra's --"V"

Taking some off the vine ! 

View attachment 20171103_100606-1.jpg


View attachment 20171103_100810-1.jpg


View attachment 20171103_100942-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Nov 3, 2017)

Yo bud you are rocking it....
Snow is on the ground here......No Bargin
    Wake and bake...:48:......


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

Getting lost in the jams this morning -- John Lee Hoover doing Boom-Boom -Boom with ZZ Top -- Then I  gotsta to get Paid -- Then SRV come in and ya'll can go away -- We rocking now !-- Must be the weed ?
It's Nice not to hurt so bad !-- I think I celebrate with an epic buzz ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

What up Cane !-- 81 already here !-- Wanna get high ? -- I know U play the banjo so U gotta know U always make me remember Flats and Scruggs doing Dueling banjos in Deliverance -- Can U pick that one ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

I haven't been able to find out the genetics to that SR 91 I got from WoodHippy but I smell Kush all over that thing !-- Smell Master Kush then smell SR 91?  -- Yup !-- I knows that smell !-- Don't know which Kush but Kush no doubt !-- She gonna work well for me too !

That scissor hash be working Uncle Keef and I like it !

My head's in Mississippi -- ZZ Top be working too !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 3, 2017)

Keef said:


> RE -- U gonna need better light -- I'm using one that cost $70 and it would be plenty good for what U doing !



The trouble is the size of my grow space. It&#8217;s only about 3.3 sf in size and only 36&#8221; tall. I don&#8217;t think there is enough height to allow the proper clearance for one of those mars lights and I just don&#8217;t have a larger space. I just grow within the limitations of my habitat. The bottom 12&#8221; is the dwc box so that leaves 24&#8221; for the plant and lights. I will top them low and keep them as low and bushy as possible. You know midgets I guess. So right now I&#8217;m running about 34 watts per sf.
Which of the mars lights are you running?


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

Cuz I know about growing in tight places and this light will work for U !-- U leave enough room at the top for a pop can to fit like this for ventalation and U good !--This light will work and cost about $70 !-- U can get U a mesh screen and keep twisting the limbs around and poke the tops back under the screen -or run midgets ?--  Be surprised how much U can get out that small space !-- U can make it work RE ! 

View attachment 20171103_122155-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

I been thinking about that $1500 light -- Will it grow 15 times more weed than I can with a cheap light ? -- How about quality ? -- Is the weed gonna be 15 times better or even twice as good ? --I don't think so !--  I'm sticking to cheap lights !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 3, 2017)

About the lights, I have read probably a 50-50 mix of good and bad reviews about the mars lights. Some say the LEDs start failing too soon and others say they are great. I guess $70 is not too much to give a try though. They seem to do well for you. Where did you buy yours, if I can ask?
Here is my Scrog, pretty much what you describe I guess. 

View attachment BA0BDE12-6EF3-4419-86BA-FECB9781EC03.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

RE --Mane just about everything I use I get from Amazon -- D.D. got that Amazon prime I think it's called ?
Only thing I bought local was my boxes themselves -- and a bottle of Cal/Mag once when I was in a bind !
U working that little space ! -- I didn't know if U knew about a SCROG so I just explained it -- are those some kind of string led or just a reflection ? -- We got all these ruined appliances from Hurricane Harvey -- I still think I could stand one them 8 ft freezers up on end and modify it for a small grow !-- Be bigger than the room RE got !-- They got nice white interiors good insulation and I do the ventalation !-- I'd really like to modify one those Refrigerated shipping containers !--
4:20 --Somewhere -- Good enough for me -- So maybe I had a nap ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

About Mars Hydro LEDs -- They got a flaw but it's the same flaw most these cheap LEDs got -- The light board on Mars 300 is set up in series with 2 circuits -- One chip go bad that circuit shuts down --The way one them old strings of Christmas lights used to do -- U take the light board out and jump around the bad chip and continue to march -- Only other thing in them is the drivers (like little ballast) and a fan ! --and U can't get replacement parts for any of them lights !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 3, 2017)

So I just ordered one and now you tell me there is a flaw...
It does seem about the right size and whatnot for my small space. Actually I read that there is a small component next to the led that is supposed to keep the circuit intact if one of the led&#8217;s go out. Maybe this is a mod since you got yours. 

View attachment FE95CE3D-EE88-455D-AF4A-C1B04E978FC0.jpeg


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

Could be RE -- I haven't been in that White one in the pic but WHT I told U about is from the Mars Hydro 300 s-- I got -- Cuz there is a flaw in dam never everything in this world !-- Knowing what that flaw is can mean tons !-- Looks like from the pic that they fixed that flaw !- I never seen that red component before !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

Scooter dog had her ride !-- Heavy surf today but coming in too close together for the surfers !-- They probably flying across the bay on those kite boards and sailboats !-- Look too much like a jaws lure to me !
I don't want to be a shark lure ---It don't sound fun at all to me !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 3, 2017)

Hey fellow stoners!  I have had me one helluva day.  1st the mailman delivered me an auction notice.  Somehow the previous owner managed to avoid paying property taxes on my house for the last 2 years. Don't ask.  I went to town and delt with that and then I proceeded to knock down the walls in my grow room and start rebuilding.  All in all a frustrating but fruitful day.  Hope everyone is doing fine.  2Redeyes, My grow this time is going to be 22 inches from the floor to the scrog screen.  Allows for 5&1/2 feet to the ceiling and I have my lights (leds) mounted right close to the ceiling.  They were closer but they bleached the crappola out of one of my plants So I moved 'em up..


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

How many square feet in your SCROG screen Nick ? -- U gonna be able to work it from all sides ? -- Sounds like U got it at a good working height -- So U found out how close U not suppose to put LEDs ? -- They sure not like them tubes U can put right down on a plant ! --Somewhere between a foot and 18 inches should be far enough off them !-- Maybe closer to 18 inches depending on the light I guess ?


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 3, 2017)

16 sq. foot but I used the wall for 2 sides so its going to be tough to git into the back corner.  Only 2 plants though so theys a ton of room under neath.  I'll put up a pic in a bit


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 3, 2017)

Here ya go, sorry, its 12 sq. ft. 

View attachment 20171103_214700.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

U might need a crooked stick or something to reach that back corner from the bottom but looks like U can do a lot from the top !-- Jump in a see if it works -- That's  just how we do ! -- I'm fighting dam white flies -- I got some stuff too close to finishing to dunk so I'm have to put up with them until about Wednesday !-- I found a cure and I've dunked everything but what is in late bloom !-- Still sucks !-- I stripped most the fan leaves and leaves with eggs glued to the bottoms !-- Try to hold them back till I can get those plants down !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 3, 2017)

I had 3 Nurse clones that survived Harley's jealousy rampage back in July.  Mainly because I had given them to a friend.  After I got robbed she gave 'em back, still in water.  I vegged 'em out in I gallon pots the whole time I was growing those autos, 68 days.  Dunno why but them having to re-vegg under 20 hous of light caused 'em to be kinda dwarfish but on the 17th I repotted 'em into the bins and they have tripled in size.  I topped 'em the other day and in a week I will flip 'em.  I think you can still see the 3rd clone back in the back, still in her one gallon pot.  I think I'll take clones from her and "gulp" kill her off?  The 2 I scrogged are already going to overflow that net when I flip 'em 'cause the Nurse Larry, you just know its going to stretch a ft when she flips.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

I see Donnie going to Vietnam !-- Hope those bone spurs of his don't bother him too bad !--


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 3, 2017)

Keef said:


> U might need a crooked stick or something to reach that back corner from the bottom but looks like U can do a lot from the top !-- Jump in a see if it works -- That's  just how we do ! -- I'm fighting dam white flies -- I got some stuff too close to finishing to dunk so I'm have to put up with them until about Wednesday !-- I found a cure and I've dunked everything but what is in late bloom !-- Still sucks !-- I stripped most the fan leaves and leaves with eggs glued to the bottoms !-- Try to hold them back till I can get those plants down !



You might think its sacrilegious but when I got spider borgs I emptied everything out of the grow room and sprayed down the walls and floor with spider killin insecticide.  Waited until evening, ventilated the heck out of the room and put everthing back.  In about 3 days, no more bugs and the weed was fine.  You know how hard the borg are to get rid of.  By the way.  I seen that window air conditioner.  That was th source of my bug problem.  I had to build a screen over the thing.


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm glad U were able to get NL back !-- She give me some babies fathered by the Black Berry Snow Lotus and I gots myself a Black Nurse sexing right now !-- I was trimming a Master Kush and found a stray seed --- I'll have to keep my eye open for a few more -- Ain't never just one seed !-- I also got one Umbra's Squish -x-Oregon Lemon sexing !-- I only got 2 lemon plants -- It be a boy that's  Waldo's replacement !-- If it is a dank lemon girl I just have to live with it !-- One thing is I've grown some of Umbra's  work and dank ain't ever in question !
I be collecting pollen from Waldo next couple days then he die !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

I don't even want to talk about spidermites !-- Spit!--Spit !-- These whites flies ain't nothing like the Borg !--  I just don't want the stuff I'm using it on soon to be harvested bud !-- It's a biological !-- Use a bug to kill a bug !-- When I say bug it's just a throw back to the hospital days !-- Someone have an infection U would ask what bug they got !-- Kinda slang that covered everything from bacteria to viruses and even fungus or yeast !-


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

They infected the pharm so I'm infecting them back !--


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 3, 2017)

I pretty much grow in a sealed environment, kinda like you, the weak spot was the ac.  Only three ways to get bugs of any type.  The grow medium you use, Clones from other sources, and the outside environment.  Since I can't go buy clones I only have to deal with the other twoI got a nylon mesh screen around my ac like the one on my Harley's carby.  Keeps the critters out and no more problems.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 3, 2017)

Anybody know how I can make this pic my avatar? 

View attachment 14963204_1169743793063573_3156255901061287008_n.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

Don't know much about avatars Nick !-- Grow in a sealed environment ? -- Dat's funny right there !-- Central air -- Growing in a spare bedroom with a window unit !-- Light leaks ? --Yup got them too !--- Please !--Even my boxes leak sometimes ! -- I am way far away from a sealed grow !-- I had to take the car and fill up my gas can and come home --Fill up the scooter so Princess Ginger could have her ride !-- She a registered scooter dog !-- I got one those puppy carriers like a backwards back pack goes on your chest !-- I put her in it and off we go ! -- She like to ride !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

It's  a wonder that hardtail ain't beat your guts to pieces Nick ! --How much give that seat got ?


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 3, 2017)

Man,  they's $400.00 worth of shiny shocks on the back of that thing!  The seat has a gel insert and my busted ole body can ride 400 miles on that seat and get off and still walk.  I built that scooter to ride and shes comfortable.  Runs too.  Most Harleys only have plugs on one side of the heads.  Mine got dual plugs in each head. 134 horses on the dyno when I built it which ain't bad considering she had 38 hp when I tore it down.  Started out as 74 cubic inches and now she's got 93 inches of wow! The old AMF Harleys didn't make much power.  Heck sometimes they didn't even run. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2017)

Looks like them shocks is hooked up to the seat !-- I don't know so much about motorcycles --Mostly I wreck them in bizarre ways !-- Best I stay with a lawnmower engine on a heavy bicycle frame !-- Never had 2 wheels that had a floorboard either !-- Mane my lawnmower a got 156 cc engine -- My scooter got 150 cc!
To me it's so nerdy it's cool !-- Shoulda got the pink one !-- I got storage under my seat can handle 3 -2 liter bottles of Pepsi  !-- I never had 2 wheels had a trunk !-- I was coming home from work once and had a couple 2 liter bottles in a backpack! -- U know how cars be to bikes ? -- Well Once I had to lay a bike down on a U turn under an overpass !-- I saw the car turned sideways and no place to go so I started downshifting my arse off but I wasn't gonna have room !-- I was almost on top of the bike when the foot peg hung up and the bike catapulted me bout 30 ft high and a long ways !-- I tried to get my little legs pumping fast enough to stay up but I couldn't !-- I landed on grass and didn't bleed a drop !-- Bike didn't do so well !-- The big as* car was gone by the time I could get up !-- Drove home with broke off rear view mirrors  and a bad attitude !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 4, 2017)

I been down that road a time or 2.  This is the before and after of the one me and Harley went down on.

The Flamed one used to be grey an black 

View attachment 549234_502041723167120_8679056_n.jpg


View attachment 11219058_898502526854369_430908181516123444_n.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Weed ain't smoking itself !-- Do your duty !-- Fire it up !-- Wake and Bake --Let's do this day -- 78 at the beach and humid --We headed for about 88 at the beach !-- Soon as I finish this pipe I'm do something !-- Not sure what yet -- Maybe refill the pipe ? --That's something ? -- I need more coffee !-- Where my pipe ?


----------



## giggy (Nov 4, 2017)

Morning strangers, hope all are well. Nice sled nick. Keef I'm slow at getting things done at times and these lights are in that state. How ever i need them up and running. All the machine work, cutting and fitting is done. I just need to mount the cobs and wire them up. The cobs are bridgelux vero 18 gen 7's in 3000k and 3500k mix. I'll get more pics after i get them mounted hung and working. Peace 

View attachment 20171007_144427.jpg


View attachment 20171007_144438.jpg


View attachment 20171007_145918.jpg


View attachment 20171007_145908.jpg


View attachment 20171007_151132.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Nov 4, 2017)

Morning OFC ...Burrrrr...cold out,snow around
I'm puffin with ya.....:48:.......


----------



## mrcane (Nov 4, 2017)

Trimmed up the last of the GDP X BR we had going  my neighbor had four plants....
Running eight babies right now..going to flip next week and sex them...4 ea. Pennywise 3ea Nurse Larry and 1 funk #1. 

View attachment 20171103_155535.jpg


View attachment 20171103_141624.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2017)

I go do some work in the grow and everyone gets up ? -- 
Giggy I like what U doing !-- Not sure I understand but I like it !-- I hope U can use some parts off those lights I sent U !-- Soon as I get my sheet together U got seed coming !-- I gotta get some out to The Gloman too !-- 
Cane I did not get even one of those GDP-X-B.R.  seed to germ !-- 
I been back taking bud off the vine myself !-- Some Rose's Purple Haze -- Some AK 48 I got from WoodHippy and a little of my old Widow !-- Still got a SR 91 hanging !-- I have a tendency to do things my own way so I probably process different than most !-- I hang them until till they mostly dry but the stems still bend instead of break like most do -- I then take the bud off the vine and place it in big mouth jars on a shelf to finish slowly drying - Then I'll put the lid on and Burb them regularly for a couple weeks !
Looks like I hurt some plants killing white flies !-- Might come outta this running the whole room in bloom at once !-- I'm learning U got to be able to keep rolling cause sheet will happen !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 4, 2017)

Good morning ofc, rain here today at least for this morning. Im already looking forward to next spring so I can start my outdoor grow earlier and bigger than last year. Indoor always seems like a struggle for me, mostly cuz I dont have the space to dedicate to it. Growing in nooks and crannies is a pain in th a*s.


----------



## giggy (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't know what went on but i came back to give more info on the lights but found keef and nrcane on my ignire list which i never use. 

Keef the cobs will be 18 watts each with 4 per heatsink 3 heatsinks. All three are going in the same box so around 216 watts in a 2' x 2' box. I'm using the drivers out of them and was gonna use the fans but went ahead and got new ones. Keef there is a man on youtude that converts mars to a cob light and they kick a. Check it out.


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2017)

Morning RE - I know that's  right about growing in tight spaces !
Some Umbra's  White Indica and some his Snow Desiel !-- SD don't care who U are it will mess U up !-- The White Indica I'm afraid to let go to amber !-- She just come at U like a bulldozer and ain't nothing U can do !
Umbra shoulda named it super glue !-- She glue U to the couch !-- I know Couch lock but Dam !-- Keep doing what U do Umbra !-- He ain't paying attention his mind somewhere else and that's a good thing for him ! 

View attachment 20171104_101530-1.jpg


View attachment 20171104_101859-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 4, 2017)

One good thing happenin this morning...I got roots coming out the bottom of my net pots...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 4, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Anybody know how I can make this pic my avatar?



I tried to make this happen, if you go into your user CP, and down load your pic, you can try to make it your avi.. 

Good morning all, still need to catch up here.

Good morning Giggy, nice to see you. No one can put anyone on an ignore list but the person that desires that. Weird. You and only you should be able to fix that.  It is nice to see you again.

@RE, congrats on the roots.

We went to a military funeral yesterday and when my husband saluted, I lost it and cried and cried. A few notes of Taps and I am a mess. 

We need some more entires for bud of the month peeps.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 4, 2017)

St-Nick, I believe you have to reduce the size so that the largest side is 125 pixels max. Then it can be uploaded as Rose says.


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2017)

I want to confess! -- I got to be the sloppiest pot farmer ever been !-- My White Fly cure hurt my plants some !-- I cut it in half next time but how I keep from killing my sheet is beyond me !-- I'm probably the world's laziest pot farmer too !-- All I gotta do is keep my pH in an acceptable range and top my boxes off once a week or so !-- I've went whole bloom cycles without checking pH !-- How do I even keep this stuff alive ? -- I use RO water -- I know what the pH is gonna be and I know what it gonna be when I add my nutes and additives !-- If something don't look right I check it out !-- Mostly the system is kinda on it's  own !-- Sometimes the nute water get down to the top of the pump and I dump a 5 gallon bucket of RO water -- 25 mils EM1-- 25 mils Cal/Mag -- 7 mils Botonacare Pro- Bloom nutes and 7 mils Tiger Bloom and done for a couple weeks !-- I really chould be a better pot farmer !


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2017)

I already instructed D.D. about my funeral music if I die before her -- My selections begin with Ice Cream truck music then some that music them toys that U wind up and they suddenly pop up ?-- Pop goes the weisel ? -- She refuses to have them fix the coffin lid so it would pop open at the end !-- Refuse a man's last request ? -- U know that's not right ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 4, 2017)

Morning old stoners, cold and wet here. Lots to do today. I have spoken to my sons about what to do in my death. Not much point in them acting any different then, so cremate me while they text on their phone about it on FB. Take the ashes and put them in a shoe box and throw it in the trash on their way out. And they can text about it.


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2017)

Rose I ain't got much ready enough yet for BOTM  but I said I would put one in so I will !


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2017)

I couldn't decide !
Rose's Purple Haze 
Umbra's  White Indica--(see the white fly ? Bastids !) 

View attachment 20171104_111238-1.jpg


View attachment 20171104_111942-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2017)

Umbra U know I got a plan bout that dying stuff ? -- I'm keep my old as* alive until they find the cure to aging !--I figure I might have another couple hundred years !--  I want to sit around with my body back the way it was and tell people what it was like to grow old !


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2017)

And don't tell anyone but I am in the Witless Protection Program !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow Keef!  Looks nice.  Looks super nice.  Rose, I appreciate the effort.  I'll check it out in a while.  Ever smoke bud so sticky you hate to have to pull it apart?  Got some! 

View attachment umbras suprise.jpg


----------



## umbra (Nov 4, 2017)

Nick, I was looking at your BOTM entry and did I see a drop of THC on 1 of the leaves? Looks dank my friend.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 4, 2017)

There may have been just a bit of that nasty ole stuff Umbra.  Musta had something to do with the genetics, ya think?  Got a couple more days to dry but its looking like a winner.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2017)

Sticky-icky -- That's what I call it !-- That's  gonna be dankity-dank-dank !-- I know how Umbra's stuff do ! 
Looks like U doing it justice too !-- I do like some fine weed !


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2017)

I be glad when Mueller cleans up this mess the electoral college puked up in oval office and get back to ending national prohibition !-- This thug and his peeps are finished !


----------



## zigggy (Nov 5, 2017)

morning guys,,wow death and politics,,,,glad I took yesterday off,,,i wish we would not talk politics I would hate to loss another member to **,,,ill let you in on a little secret .Donald political name nor Hillary Clinton give a rats azz about you of me,,,,only themselves,,anyway I took my son to teco's big bend electrical plant to see manatee's,,, the plant discharges warm water into tampa bay ,,when the weather gets cold the manatee's and other animals come into the area to keep warm,,, must have seen 100 manatee's kid had a great time ,,,peace and love,,,ziggg


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Nov 5, 2017)

Good morning OFC,  Been out of the loop for awhile but I am returning to seek a favor.   Had a bad fire at the house a couple weeks ago,  no injuries butttttt lost just about everything in my basement which was workshop, hangout den, grow room.
Totally bummed out but whatch ya gonna do but pick up the pieces and start again.
Soooooo, living in a trailer for a few months till the house is redone so no growing till spring.  But I did manage to save almost 5 oz from previous grows that was in mason jars in the back of a cabinet.  The jars were a little smoke covered but didnt seem to damage them, smoked fine.  But I need to use some to make some tinc and oil and Im a Magic butter machine junkie.  And my MBM is kinda not working anymore (see pics,).  I wrote to MBM to see if I could get a discount ( no reply.) So I know some of you have discount codes I could use to buy another.  And  I wouldnt mind asking in the spring for any extra seeds floating around.
So living in a state where growing is legal means the ins co will cover costs including grow room supplies and even plants????  I had 2 beautiful ladies growing, a green crack and a blueberry.  They were due for harvesting this week.
By the way fire started from a computer battery that shorted out, computer was on my workbench turned off, and fire started about 6am, thank you fire alarms:vap_smiley:
The pics are a little shaky,that's me.....:vap_bong__emoticon: 

View attachment 20171017_091322_resized.jpg


View attachment 20171003_112409_resized.jpg


View attachment 20171003_112432_resized.jpg


View attachment 20171003_112516_resized.jpg


View attachment 20171017_091242_resized.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow, Jorge's site is all but dead. More than half of the posts are spam. You gotta wonder where Jorge is. And, why he doesn't care about his web site.

The hacker contacted me via PM and I convinced him to restore all the accounts he hijacked. He's just a script kiddie searching for weak sheep. He's not responsible for the spam. I suggested he contact the site owner and offer to update it for $500. That's what I used to do when I was hacking. It's a cross between blackhat and whitehat. This kid is a punk and just wants to hijack sites and annoy the people. LOL

It's a shame, though. Jorge's site used to be a pretty good site.

I wonder where he is.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow SMOKINGRANPA, I am so sorry about your fire. Of course we will send you seeds to get you back on track and I am not using my MMB machine and you can have it. I don't know how much shipping is, but let me check it out. PM me your address and I will see.

Hackerman, that is weird about Jorge's site. I am sorry it got hacked. I appreciate you keeping us up on this stuff.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 5, 2017)

SMOKINGRANPA, so sorry to hear about your fire damage. Seems like a lotta that going around here in Cali too. I dont have an mbm, or code but like Rose says, there will be seeds a plenty come spring Im sure. Glad you have coverage to rebuild. I wish you all th best!


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 5, 2017)

Good morning everyone.  Looks kinda dreary outside this morning, think I'll stay inside until the sun coes out.  I may break out the blue-ray.  I can do me some Deadpool!  Hackerman, I'm really sorry for your loss.  Let me know when you get your grow going and I'll send you some seeds.  Probably around spring I'll have a bunch.  When I got robbed I had no shortage of offers from others.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## mrcane (Nov 5, 2017)

Good morning OFC snowing out there burrr. 
SMOKINGGRANPA all our thoughts are with you..you have quite the mess. Sorry..
    Been up since 4 still baking.....:48:....


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2017)

good morning Cane, we have snow this morning..... noooooooooooooooooo... it is ok, it won't stick.  

St Nick, it is smokinggrandpa that had the fire, not hackerman. Easy to get all our names confused, i do it a lot.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 5, 2017)

Just flipped my little ones to 12 & 12 to sex them...
How long you think before they start showing ?
I'm thinking about two weeks?.....:confused2:.....


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 5, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> good morning Cane, we have snow this morning..... noooooooooooooooooo... it is ok, it won't stick.
> 
> St Nick, it is smokinggrandpa that had the fire, not hackerman. Easy to get all our names confused, i do it a lot.



Yeah, sorry !  I'm an Idjit!:confused2::hairpull:


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !
Grandpa -- Dam Cuz !-- Sorry I been there !-- Place burnt to the ground so we moved to Louisiana !-- I hope U had some insurance  -- What was is gone but U can build back better than before !-- Ain't easy but it does help to keep your mind off what was lost and focus it on what can be !-- Wish there was something I could do to help but I got plenty seed too so somebody can hook U up with seed at least !
It ain't Nick's fault he thought Hack had the fire -- Sticky-icky !-- It'll do that to U !
Hey Hack I wish U would hack my phone and make it Google again !-- I still think it is possessed by a demon needs killing but I  ain't allowed !-- 
Hey Rose !-- Gonna hit 90 at the beach today ! -- We waiting on the Snowbirds or Winter Texans-- population goes up noticeable in winter -- I'm wonder if they come back this year cause Harvey kinda cramped our style !-- People finding out like I did after Katrina -- FEMA stands for -- Fix Everything My As* !
Lot of peeps still waiting on money to rebuild !

Kinda dragging today hope all have a good day !


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 5, 2017)

mrcane said:


> Just flipped my little ones to 12 & 12 to sex them...
> How long you think before they start showing ?
> I'm thinking about two weeks?.....:confused2:.....



How old are they?  when I force flower I see sex in a week

and I never force before 5weeks


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

Nick decarb some that trim and pack U some caps !--- You'll like it !-- - I double coon dog dare U to decarb one them Sticky buds and put it in some caps !-- Make U find Jesus then forget what U were doing in the first place !-- It'll make U do the crab walk !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2017)

mrcane said:


> Just flipped my little ones to 12 & 12 to sex them...
> How long you think before they start showing ?
> I'm thinking about two weeks?.....:confused2:.....



If they are mature and show alternating nodes then in 2 weeks, if they aren't mature, 3 weeks or more depending on how small they are.


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

3 days into 12/12 ! -- I think I know something in another week !
Left rear -- Umbra 's The White -x- Nepal Indica -- Bred to Waldo of the Black Berry Snow Lotus clan ! 
Center -- Squish -x-Oregon Lemon  out the house of Umbra !
Right rear -- Rose's Nurse Larry bred to Waldo ! 

View attachment 20171105_103324-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2017)

squish x Oregon lemon is going to be special.


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2017)

morning crew, smoking some twisted purple og ... digging it fo sho


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

Seed ? -- Yeah we got seed !--and make many as we want !-- I think this bag got plenty so I'm starting a give away bag !-- Even though he in another room I'm get a few spare unexpected seed too !-- Already found one in Master Kush -- Ain't no hermies in the house so no doubt who the dad ! 

View attachment 20171105_105120-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

I hope so Umbra it worked me and I only got the 2 plants !-- U see I'm collecting pollen which means Waldo dies soon -- If that or the other Squish-x Oregon Lemon is a boy I'm keeping him but sure would like a girl !


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

I got some other babies to sex right behind these !-- Some I'm pretty excited about but somewhere in the mess I got is a diamond --I just gotta find it !-- Maybe Nightshade -x- BlackBerry Snow Lotus ? -- Or Mazar -I- Shariff -- x-- BBSL ?-- The White - x- Black Rose --x-- BBSL ? -- Purple Haze -x- BBSL ? --I could go on ?


----------



## mrcane (Nov 5, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> If they are mature and show alternating nodes then in 2 weeks, if they aren't mature, 3 weeks or more depending on how small they are.



Thank You Rose no alternating nodes yet will be awhile...


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

U think sexing small as I do is a sin then U be appalled to know that after the boys come out I let the little girls run --Then 2-3 weeks into bloom I take me a couple those lower limbs for cuts -- U can see I pinched the tops out a few days before bloom so they'll branch -- That's my cuts and the little girl will give me a taste of what she got !-- About the time that little thing finish I can have some cuts ready to take her place in bloom -- Then it's on !


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

RE -- Growing in tight places ? -- I bet something like this would work just fine !-- It's  not the variety -- It's  the technique ! -- I'm not in no contest to the grow the biggest plants !-- These work just fine ! 

View attachment 20170821_082507-1.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 5, 2017)

I know Winter is coming and we only have ONE DAY of sunshine predicted for this entire month. But, I must admit, the view off my deck is kind of pretty.... 

View attachment backfall.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2017)

that's beautiful Hackerman.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 5, 2017)

Hackerman I will smoke to that..:48:....
Keef way to go....wantsome


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

Keef ain't here he went to church !--


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow hack.   Nice. I gots to go open the curtains.


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

I got a Palm tree !-- Never changes !--We got miles and miles and miles of Mesquite brush --Ain't pretty though !--   Wind supposed to kick in soon I hope -- Getting close to 90 with almost liquid air !-- The yard could use some work but I ain't that good today -- Keeping up with the Jones ? 
They win !-- I'm good !-- I got an old people attitude today ! --I just don't care !


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

Wind from Harvey blew my Purple sage bushes over sideways and I can't straighten them back up woulda tore my place up worse if the neighbor on either side protected me some !-- missing a couple shingles along the ridge line but I looked and it'll be O.K. until the roofers take care of people in worse condition !
Everyday the sound of hammering and saws !-- Give me flashbacks to post Katrina !-- Wouldn't bother me a bit if I never saw a blue tarp again !-- They should at least change up colors once in awhile !


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

When I made that joke about going to church I didn't know what had happened not that far from here this morning !-- Some stupid shot up a church full of people !-- Couple dozen dead and that many wounded !-- I feel pretty low about that !-- I didn't know cause I don't joke about stuff like that !--They caught him on the road shortly afterwards and killed him !-- - My sympathy to the whole town !


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks all for the good wishes, I will be back growing in the spring.
Nice view Hackerman, love the ever changing scene from the woods.

Rose I sent you a PM,

Anyone out there with home ins, make sure you have replacement yalue, makes a big diference.

Oh ya the other thing that happened this year I was diagnosed with stage 3 melanoma, been a little bumpy year.  Anyhow , working with Dana Farber, in Boston, good people feel like this is just a temp setback like the fire.

Anyhow thanks for listening, Im on to breaking in my new vaporizer,,,,,,get to by all new stuff ying/yang of life,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 5, 2017)

Keef said:


> When I made that joke about going to church I didn't know what had happened not that far from here this morning !-- Some stupid shot up a church full of people !-- Couple dozen dead and that many wounded !-- I feel pretty low about that !-- I didn't know cause I don't joke about stuff like that !--They caught him on the road shortly afterwards and killed him !-- - My sympathy to the whole town !



sick, makes me not want participate in the world anymore...


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

Grandpa best wishes Cuz !-- 

I know what U mean RE !-- I pretty much keep to myself because I'm a pot farmer in a prohibition state !-- 
People can't know what I do so I keep them at a distance !-- It's not like I'm selling cause they would have already hunted me down !-- It's still a toss of a coin whether I can make it to the end of prohibition without going to jail !-- If I do get caught they will make an example outta me for daring to come out from under my rock and to be so bold as to  start this thread !-- I have no doubt I have a target on my back ! 
I'm having my 1st. Taste of some almost dry AK48 -- Ain't nobody told me the AK was floral dominate on the terepene tip ! -- Different !-- Got me pretty high too !-- Dis might be O.K. ?-- D.D. will like it but I'm not a fan of floral terps !


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

I gots a question !-- Waldo he got on lots of girls !-- Instead of alphabet soup I been trying to give them names -- Just ask the dam question Keef !-- Seed from BlackBerry Snow Lotus on a Master Kush mom -- Black Kush is already taken -- Might not be the most popular variety in da south but U know I gotta call it "The Black Masta " -- Hey if they can name something "Appalachian Thunderf**k  ?-- I just don't see how this would be offensive !--I know some people always offended about something ? -- Would that be wrong ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

I like it !


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

Before Harvey I was looking real close at some property close to the next town over from where that shooting happened !-- Zeroing in on the Stoner Ranch !-- I don't know the real estate market still rising maybe 6 month or a year ? -- I'm still gonna need someone to drive the U-Haul up that smuggling route when I move the pharm !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

I guess setting up one those -Go Fund Me -- sites for a Stoner Ranch wouldn't be such a good idea this being Texas and all ?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes, that would be wrong.

 And if there is an Appalachian TF, they must have some alaska TF in it or they are big copy cats.

Nice pic's you guys in the botm. Thanks for posting.

2RE, please keep participating. It is a very hard time in our world right now, but we need the good ones around please.


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2017)

Probably the same thing Rose !--- but I have got lit and confused more than one time!-- 
I don't think it would be wrong Rose !-- Ain't got but the one seed so far anyway !-- Black Night  = Nightshade -x- BBSL -- Black Snow = Snow Desiel -x- BBSL-- Black Nurse ( maybe?)  = Nurse Larry -x- BBSL---Black Mazar -- and such !-- Why avoid it ? -- Don't bother me none !-- As a matter of fact the thought of a white racist asking for The Black Masta just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside !


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 6, 2017)

Good evening all! Hope everyone is doing well. 

Can't believe we are in November, year has flown by. Keepin' my nose to the grindstone and trying to navigate this legalization business. 
End of the day, we are still just growing the herb we love! 

Here is a pic I just took of a Purple Punch pheno I found. Enjoy! 

View attachment IMG_2009.jpg


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice Hal   Lotta purpling here too! 
Craziness in Texas ! Poor folks ! 

View attachment IMG_1055.jpg


View attachment IMG_1058.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 6, 2017)

Nuttin' like the 1st buzz of the day, even at 4 am.  (I been up for a while)


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 6, 2017)

Keef, I seen what you did wit' yer BOM entry.  Thats purty funny right there!.  Purple weed sure is pretty.  Its a good thing Hal didn't enter the contest with his shiny shiny.  My oh My.


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's dark !-- I don't know what time it is !-- Coffee and a pipe in me !-- Need more !-- I try to understand what U meant later Nick !-- My brain cell ain't awake yet !-- I don't remember doing anything !


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2017)

It's still dark but I don't even care anymore who really knows what time it is anyway ? -- 76 at the beach now and headed for 90 + -- I feel them caps in my belly we gonna be O.K. ! -- What we gonna do today ?--I'm thinking I'm going O.T.B. ( Over The Bridge ) today and get some supplies !-- Christmas  coming so I needs to put up a case or 2 of my fruit brandy !-- Gonna pick me up another 5 gallon bucket and make me another fermenter and get some more apples !-- Gonna be an Apple Jack Christmas !-- That'll  jingle your bells !


----------



## DirtyDiana (Nov 6, 2017)

Meanwhile on the Island......  one of my favorite Island pics.  Good morning OFC!   St. Nick-- that's a pretty BOTM photo. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1505797042815.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Nov 6, 2017)

Morning OFC...30*.outside.... dam winter came fast 
Wake and bake my friends....:48:.....
D.D. better keep the pups close by....


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2017)

Too cold for me Cane !-- 
80 something already here sun is too bright !-- I went back to bed -- My face say the weather is changing --It ain't liking it !-- Not sure I'm get much done today !-- I ain't ready for another round of face pain I ain't recovered from the last one yet !-- Dam !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 6, 2017)

Yer pic looks upside down. Since mine wuz sideways.............


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 6, 2017)

Good morning ofc...
I Should probably not be allowed to grow weed...In my 1st attempt at hydro, I mixed my nutes about 6 Times hotter than I was supposed to. At first it looked like a cal/mag issue with the leaves getting yellow between the veins so I added some cal/mag and waited. The burn continued, so Im wracking my peebrain and looked at my recipe and realized that I had incorrectly converted from grams to teaspoons instead of just getting out my scale and weighing in grams...anyway, I dumped everything, scrubbed out the tank and mixed a fresh batch at the correct level. I dont know if these girls will recover but well see.


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2017)

I get high sometimes Nick no telling what I did !-- I didn't feel real good about it anyway but I been promising Rose for months I would post an entry -- Wish I woulda had more at a good time in bloom !-- My plants fall over sometimes -- That might be just the way it lays ? -- I should look I suppose see what I did ? -- I been trying to participate but my heart is really not into a weed growing competition -- I'm just tickled pink that I can grow enough for D.D. and I -- I got some great genetics but I'm a student of the plant !-- There's more I don't know than I know !-- I got no business even entering BOTM !-- If I was gonna give myself a grade for my grow skills I'd say I'm a solid C minus !-- Sometimes a "D" just barely passable ! -- Growing fine weed in the belly of the beast where the Po-Po hunt growers for sport and staying outta jail so far is a win for me in my book !
Dam wind howling out there !


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2017)

RE that's how we learn !-- I've done stuff like that !-- Been growing a constant grow for 4-5 years now this time and I'm getting better but I still mess up sometimes !-- Just stay at it !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2017)

Think I got a little White Indica to take -- I was gonna wait but I can't let that thing run to amber --Maybe a little but not much !-- Purple Haze might be ready too -- I might better try to be a real person today ?--
Somebody wanna come bottle some wine for me I need a couple empty jugs ?


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 6, 2017)

I thought your entry was great just upside down, which is kinda neat.  I entered a under bud, after I cut all the tops off I had that one sitting there so I took a pic.  The buds not that great (other then being frosty)but the picture is pretty good. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2017)

Made my supply run !-- Found 2 good airtight lids for a couple 5 gallon buckets I have !-- I get my buzz polished up we bout to throw together a fermenter --Got to drill a hole in the lid and put in one my stoppers and done!-- Bout to get another bucket of Apple Jack working !
Got what I needed to start bottling too !-- Dam I'm need another case of empty bottles !- I got enough for today !-- Gonna be some tasting involved !-- D.D. my official taste tester still in Austin so that leaves me !
Where my pipe?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2017)

Good morning guys, on my way to the dentist and am afraid of getting vertigo... stupid but true.. Standing on ones head ya know.

Smoking some haze mist, yum.  Sunny and cold here. Wish me luck.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 6, 2017)

I&#8217;ve had that issue a time or two and my wife seems to have vertigo somewhat reqularly. Gonna try that epley maneuver on her...


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2017)

5 gallons Apple Jack in the new fermenter --Total 10 gallons working --Make bout 2 gallons of Apple Jack !
Bottled some pear but I'm running outta bottles !-- Time to polish up the buzz I got some trimming to do !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2017)

I did fine. The epley i know by heart. no vertigo, thankfully, but i have to go back. yuck.


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm not trimming !-- I quit for the day !-- Didn't say I finished all my chores and all -- I'm saying -- I quit !-- Done !--Finished !--
 Got a small pork roast in the smoker -- Dog had her ride !-- I keep a pint jar of weed withing reach !-- Been enjoying some Cheesy Jones but time to switch up ?--


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2017)

This'll work !-- Master Kush in da house !-- Like D.D. say MK is loud ! 

View attachment 20171106_164255-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Nov 6, 2017)

Good afternoon all did I miss 4:20 ...:48:


----------



## umbra (Nov 6, 2017)

evening peeps. Rose I'm glad you are enjoying that ssh x kali mist. pretty good looking BOTM entries.


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2017)

What up ya'll ? -- 
Hey Nick pic ain't sideways the plant is !-- They fall over they get top heavy but don't slow them down any !
The White -x- Nepal Indica out the house of Umbra ! 

View attachment 20171106_200253-1.jpg


----------



## Sweetmanagain (Nov 7, 2017)

Evening all ! Busy day here we got some nice sun ! 

View attachment IMG_1090.jpg


View attachment IMG_1096.jpg


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2017)

Morning stoners


----------



## mrcane (Nov 7, 2017)

Morning......:48:......heating up the garage lights come on at 0:600..another 30* morning..


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Happy-happy --Joy-Joy !-- I still don't like trimming !-- Just want to make that clear !
If I'm have to trim them won't be no big plants !
Only one good thing about trimming !-- Scissor Hash !
That's  The White Indica ( The White-x- Nepal Indica) out the house of Umbra !-- If it ain't In them it ain't coming out !-- It's in the stuff Umbra breeds ! 

View attachment 20171107_074451.jpg


View attachment 20171107_074617-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Nov 7, 2017)

Little ones seam happy they're on 12 & 12 for sexing... 

View attachment 20171105_102743.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

They like what U doing Cane !-- I don't know Pennywise -- That a high CBD right ? -- She gonna bush real well !-- The Nurse just over there being the Nurse !-- Her I know !-- I run the Medicine Woman pheno --I had the Larry OG pheno but some old stoner forgot to clone it and I lost it !-- Makes ball bud !-- Be interesting to see which U get !--


----------



## mrcane (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep Pennywise be C.B.D. she looking like she will be bushy the Nurse wanting to stretch out some..


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2017)

Good morning all,  Cane that pennywise is a beautiful plant. One of the prettiest I have grown. Just a nice plant.   They look good up there. 

28 degrees here this morning.  I have pollen flying all over my seed project, looks like everyone has been hit pretty well. I am keeping the boys in there for as long as i can. PennywiseXValentine, those will be awesome seeds. 

Umbra, good morning to you stoner. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

U think 5 would be too many ? --I let U know !
Hey Rose !-- 81 here headed for 90 + -- Supposed to cool off to about 70 tomorrow ! -- Last night only dropped to 76 ! 

View attachment 20171107_085747.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 7, 2017)

Good mornin ofc, a chilli 42 here last night. Kinda breezy here this morning and it feels like it could rain. Hope yall have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

Morning RE !-- I don't plan on doing more than a little pharming today !-- U can hang out here with me !
I think I got a pH problem in a veg box -- leaves getting a bit light green !-- Without measuring I think pH is too high !-- plants obsorb different nutes at different pH which is why I let mine wander some !-- It get high and stay high it lock out the Nitrogen !-- Have N deficiency when there is plenty there !-- Plant just can't obsorb it !


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks my line up for moving to bloom tommorrow be a couple AK -48 -- Couple Snow Desiel a--King Louie and a Master Kush -- 6 little things like that MK I trimmed this morning a week give me plenty weed !--Coulda been 6 different varieties but I move what I got at the time -- Still playing catch up after the storm and all !-- U know I'm trying to avoid trimming !- Dam !-- O.K. then let's do it !-- Maybe ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi Keef, I can see that this dwc thing is gonna take some getting used to. My ph is wandering around a bit too. I had it at 6.1 yesterday and this morning it was 6.8. I try to add a little adjustment at a time so as not to overshoot. After my first mistaken hot dose of nutes, I&#8217;m lucky to have plants at all. One of them is in dire straights and the other, well time will tell. I see one tiny root reaching out the bottom of each basket so I remain hopeful....My new light will be here on Friday.


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

I quit !-- 
She Purdy but I still don't like trimming !
RE -- Get U a gallon of water and add your nutes to it pH it then come back later and pH it again and it will be different !-- Until U got your groove on mix it by the gallon and let it sit 24 hours then pH will be stable !
I like mine to start about 5.6--5.8  -- The hardest thing is over thinking it !--Keep it between 5.4 and 6.4  it hit either one adjust --I like below 6.0 or close but U can't pH every hour and adjust cause U be chasing your tail !-- Get your formula figured out by the gallon !-- Save up some milk jugs !-- Keep some mixed and stable !-- Then all Up got to to is top off and pH once a week or so !-- It is easy to obsess about pH !--  
I said looked like I had a pH problem in a veg box ? -- Needed about 5 gallons of nute water !-- My water gets low the temp goes up !-- Cause same problem !

That was my BOTM entry !-- She fine and don't need no recognition ! 

View attachment 20171107_105028-1.jpg


View attachment 20171107_105035.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2017)

Who is that Keef^^^^?


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

She's your Purple Haze !


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

One day maybe U tell me about her genetics ? -- It's not nessesary just a mild curiosity !-- I bred her to the BlackBerry Snow Lotus and somewhere in that bottle of seed I'm thinking there is a purple blackberry ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

She was moved to bloom for sexing 3-4 days before Cane flipped his ?-- I could be wrong cause it is REAL early to see anything but dead center there I'm seeing hair am I not ?-- Is this the Purple BlackBerry I'm looking for ? --That is her mother up there !--- We see ?-- Dam thing could still hermie or something or I might be wrong ?

Stoner edit !-- That plant is not PH !-- It is Nurse BlackBerry ? -- Child of Nurse Larry and BBSL ! 

View attachment 20171107_120534-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 7, 2017)

The damage Ive done...
This is what happens when you let an amateur try to grow weed.
I fed my babies 5x the nutes they needed. The other plant only lost a few leaves and I think itll be alright but this one is at deaths door, not gonna yank it till there is no green left... I changed out the reservoir yesterday after about 36 (I was out of town) hours of the wrong nutes. 

View attachment 481FAE31-0990-4A07-9DC2-081CCD5D68B6.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

Glad I never mess up !-- I did this !--
Wasn't nutes it was my white fly treatment that was bout 50 times too strong ! 

View attachment 20171107_123002.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

Some's dead but they may not be door knob dead !-- When U mess up like this ? -- U don't make that mistake again and eventually I hope I'll run out of stupid stuff I can do to hurt plants ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

Took me another dose of caps cause that's  just how I roll !-- I got a roast Spent about 4 hours in the smoker then the night in the crackpot on low !-- Pulled it apart and added some our homemade BBQ sauce and let it simmer awhile !-- Pickles and onions on a bun ? -- I'm down !
U know when I get lit I wonder about stuff !-- I saw them sliding down them Snow covered mountains on water skis like they do !-- Looks fun enough if it wasn't so cold !-- Plus there's that uphill thing I ain't walking up to the top of a slight rise !-- I been on water skis going really fast and wiped out !-- Water ain't that soft at those speeds !-- I just wanted to quit bouncing and sink !-- So like going real fast on snow and wiping out don't sound like my cup of tea !-- Someone would most certainly would get it on film and for decades they would use it as "The Agony of Defeat " -- Have to watch myself get broke up over and over again for the rest of my life !-- U can't swim up outta that Snow either from what I can see !-- I can hear it now --"Keef show us your imitation of a yard dart again "-- U was looking good till U came down !--Naw I don't think I want to go out like that !


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

U can get anything U want at Alice's Restaurant !


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

Sure was some interesting results from the elections tonight !-- Don't take a dam seer to read them tea leaves !--


----------



## mrcane (Nov 7, 2017)

Keef please stay off the mountains especially with water skis  :rofl: Break time.....:48:.....


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2017)

Keef said:


> U can get anything U want at Alice's Restaurant !



excepting Alice ...
Hey everybody, hope everyone is as stoned as they would like to be. Dogs are fed, joint is rolled, tunes playing in the background ... ahhh. Fresh package of predator mites. Fresh clones and popping some beans. Waiting on the LED ...


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

It's on the list Cane !-- Along with Pogo sticks -- Skateboards --- Rollerblades -- Unicycles -- Ice Skating -- parachuting out a perfectly good plane ?
I call the list --My I ain't doing it list !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 7, 2017)

How does one calculate what the ppm should be for a specific amount of a certain nutrient when added to a gallon of water. I know that the water will start at some ppm but can you calculate what the nutes should add to that and how?
Just a little couch contemplation....


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

I missed that day at math class RE !-- Best U tell someone what nutes U using and let someone who uses them tell U !-- There's a learning curve !-- Them numbers probably ain't in no book !-- Almost got brain damage trying to find research about whether I could put EM1 in my boxes !-- Never did find that 411 !-- 
I tried it and I won't grow without it anymore !-- I guess U could take a gallon of water then add your nutes !-- U put 1 cc in a gallon of water and that will tell U how many ppms it raises  the water !-- Do this with clean water for each thing U gonna add except pH up or down !-- Same with PH though !-- Take a gallon of water and add a cc of one or the other -shake --wait awhile - recheck your pH !-- Tells U how much one CC will bring a gallon of water up or down !-- Write that sheet down !-- U gonna need a lot less nutes than U would expect !-- The Pro- Grow or Pro- Bloom I use says 10 mil/cc per gallon -- I use 3 mils !
U gonna have to play with some water and stuff to get your answers RE !-- I'm not even sure where my PPM pen be ? -- Don't remember last time I used it !-- PPMs gave me a head ache anyway !-- I can't do that kind of math !-- Pain in the --If U ask me !


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2017)

I knows more bout Snow than I let on but They's some strange sheet go on in snow country !-- My ex was from Iowa !-- They even took ole Keef pheasant hunting !---- One time !--- We just walking thru a corn field while I freeze my as* off when the ground in front of me erupted and the most ungodly sound and noise and wings --and I kilt it !-- I mean close too couldn't been more than 10 feet !-- They wanna start yelling why U kill a hen ?-- I tried to explain that I don't know what kind of children of the corn monsters ya'll got up here but I ain't going down without a fight !-- Ain't had nothing to do with hunting !-- Something almost got me !--So I kilt it !-- How U gonna know if it is a rooster or a hen until U kill it anyway ?- Something scare me like that I don't do much thinking !--  -- That was the last time U find me wandering around some frozen as* corn field !-- I ain't doing it !--


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 8, 2017)

Keef said:


> It's on the list Cane !-- Along with Pogo sticks -- Skateboards --- Rollerblades -- Unicycles -- Ice Skating -- parachuting out a perfectly good plane ?
> I call the list --My I ain't doing it list !--



Awww, ya gotta live to the fullest man, then brag about it.
Racing cars, spearfishing, ultralights, sailing in a hurricane, living in a backpack, canoeing, kayaking, deep sea fishing, these are things I have already checked off my bucket list. I re-enlisted at the top of the highest point in the southern hemisphere and the next day I was diving 110 ft deep on the great barrier reef.  I feel blessed to have lived an exciting life and been given the opportunity to try a lot of stupid s%#^. Unfortunately, it didn't all go well.   I will say that work messed me up worse then any of the stupid stuff I did on my own.


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- 6 am at the beach -- Supposed to be chilly and nasty today !-- 67 and this gonna be the high !
Nick that list is stuff I ain't doing mostly cause I break too easy these days !-- I never  been one those "safe" people --O.K. so maybe I was an adrenaline junkie just like U !--- I'm just too old to do that stuff anymore !
Even that parachute thing ? -- I learned to fly a helicopter rotary wing pilot don't get parachutes !-- First time that I was cruising along at a thousand feet and the instructor shut my engine off !-Things got real !--- I was going down like a rock and  one chance to do an auto rotation right or die !-- I never been more alive than when I was on that express ride to hell if U mess up ! -- Ain't no getting out that helicopter !--U going down with it !-- Like that first buzz -- I looked for that an adrenaline rush  to match that !-- After my fall I had to have a long talk about doing dangerous sheet !-- I just ain't quick enough anymore !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

Got some caps in my belly and a jar of weed within reach !--I'm gonna build a most magnificent buzz today !-- Move a few baby girls to Bloom and stay out the weather !-- I don't understand why my face flare up before a front then is O.K. when the front move thru !-- I'm doing good today -- So far !


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

They should never have allowed me to graduate high school !-- I didn't do the work --skipped class alot and they let me get away with it !-- I learned SCUBA when I was 16 years old and began going into that East Texas black water to bring back they dead !-- Only time I ever been in water where U could see your fingers on your mask below bout 3 feet was when I took the certification dive !-- I don't think I could dive anymore the ears are slow to equalize the pressure so it would hurt !


----------



## umbra (Nov 8, 2017)

Morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

Da Nurse is in !-- Nurse Larry that is !
Then a cluster -- Powderpuff on left is Panama Powerhouse from up WoodHippy's Holler then there's some more Rose's Purple Haze and Umbra's  Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel 

View attachment 20171108_080302-1.jpg


View attachment 20171108_080351-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

What up Umbra !-- Think I'm smoking something U bred this morning !-- I think ? -- Oh !-- That's  why !-- Snow Desiel !-- Tricky stuff !


----------



## Aggie007 (Nov 8, 2017)

Good morning peeps. Long clean up day ahead. Nice to be finnished with the season, only if my Aggies can get the hurry up and do the same.


----------



## Aggie007 (Nov 8, 2017)

Keef. Pretty pic but you are feeding too much. Tips are burnt and your using to much phos. Your getting hairy buds. Cut back to a lower phos number. You will gain more weight. Good luck.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2017)

Good morning all, we have a tie for botm, if you haven't voted, hurry and do. 

Keef, i will find you the lineage of the "purple haze" that isn't really that. 

I feel hopeful this morning for the first time in a year, thank you Virginia!.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 8, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, we have a tie for botm, if you haven't voted, hurry and do.
> 
> I feel hopeful this morning for the first time in a year, thank you Virginia!.



Good morning ofc, Rose I&#8217;d love to break the tie but it won&#8217;t let me vote again...

And next year should be the year...but it&#8217;s good to see Virginia lead the way.


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

Morning Rose -- RE ! -- Forget about it ! -- Donnie Done he be lucky to make the end of the year !-- Rose I went to vote but I couldn't !-- Next time maybe I vote !

What up Aggie ? -- Yeah its running too hot I been cutting back on my bloom nutes but I had started splitting my bloom nutes between Botonacare Pro-Bloom and Tiger Bloom !-- It is not balanced out yet !-- I'm at 3 mils of each per gallon and still burning the tips some !-- I guess it be time to drop to 2 mils of each ?-- 
It's not my time yet to really kick it !-- I mess around with this plant !-- If it can go wrong I'd rather it happened now !-- The grow I got now is just my cloning station / Veg for a proper grow !--I'm rounding up my plants for a production grow and  I'm looking for a secluded place to run !-- -- This is school and I appreciate the pointers and I listen !

Green Santa seed run going out to the Gloman and Giggy today !-- Grow'm big and grow them strong !


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 8, 2017)

Geeze Keef, are you going to whine, cry and ***** the entire 12 years that political name is going to be in office.

Only 11 years left.


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

I think I'm bout the only one using an aerocloner --Especially for whole cycle grows !--  For what I want to use it for it'll work fine but come a production grow I got other plans !-- What I got stays like it is and I get by till then !-- Still gots lots to learn !-- 
I find my next male -- Might be Umbra's Squish -x - Oregon Lemon not sure yet but I be making a mess of feminized seed ( soon as I learn how ) -- I can keep growing the regular diploid and also get back to the pickle jar lab and this genetic doubling -- make me some Tetraploids !-- U got 2 perfect technique growers one got better genetics he win !-- I'm looking for my trick pony !


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

Yep Hack ! --I am !-- Long as it takes !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

2 -- 5 gallon buckets of apple jack working -- Take 10 gallons make 2 gallons of Apple Jack ! -- Merry Merry ? --Happy New Year ! 

View attachment 20171108_131909.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 8, 2017)

Good for you Buddy.  Myself, I just jarred up 9 qts of Blueberries and 3 qts of Suprise!  I still have 2 trays of Suprise drying out, probably another 3 qts when its done.  I have a good stash with a Nurse about 2 weeks out and a couple more going into flower next week.  Finally I can leave the house!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

Good for U Nick !-- It's all about not running out !--I get by !--  Raining and nasty here so been doing some farming !-- 
I got myself a new girl !-- NL -x- BBSL long as she don't hermie !-- I don't wanna jinx it but I think I got a Squish -x- Oregon Lemon girl too !-- No hair but she packing them leaves closer together -- I hope so !-- Umbra was right about this one !-- I like what I see in plant structure and I know how he breed !-- It'll be fine no doubt ! -- I'm getting closer to where I wanted to be on the plants I want !-- I do my big feminized seed run maybe in the spring ? --I probably shed all but bout half dozen these girls -- Then maybe I can go up on plant size and down on plant number !-- We see ?-- Take me awhile to get these things sorted out !


----------



## umbra (Nov 8, 2017)

Evening everyone. Smoking some of MeanGene's cherry limeade. I should pop some more of those.


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

Tasty ? -- Umbra where U come from ? -- I'm digging on some old school rock and hit the wrong button and Umbra smoking cherry limeade ? -- Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood -- Traffic -- Can't find my way home -- 
Dear Mr. Fantasy -- 'Scuse me I'm missing my jam !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 8, 2017)

Good evening Umbra.  I enjoy that purple weed but its rough on the lungs. That Auto pounder was better but I had ta take it early 'cause she stunk to bad for my filters.  This Suprise on the other hand.........  Strongest of the lot and the smoothest too.  I can't wait until it gets a chance to mellow in a jar for a few weeks.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

Might not be Suge Knight's cut but this Master Kush will work ! 

View attachment 20171108_200319-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

What up Nick ? -- MK got coffee and tobacco undertones and she get better with time in a jar !-- I can't help it something get dry --  I gotta have a little taste ! -- I hit it with that BBSL and maybe I get a piece of blackberry pie thrown into a fine breakfast weed !-- Long as U got nothing to do !


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

That "V" thing of Umbra's real easy on the lungs !-- Nice too !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 8, 2017)

yeah you know I got Suge's master kush, lol. Just need time and space to grow it all. Everything I am growing is dank. Everything I'm popping is dank. My seed collection is dank. Its a disease, as you know.


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

The question I needs --( Lawd that's good ! ) -- to know is when things change and I'm sitting on a virgin weed uneducated market !-- What am I gonna want to come at them with ? -- Other than Indica heavy hybrids but more than that I'm not sure ? -- For awhile they go ape sheet over extracts then as we know the Stoner can't get away from flowers as they develop a taste ! --- I make it until then without getting caught I'm having a hard time with this pay to play thing they got ya'll doing out there !-- It would be nice to be all legal and all but they'll price people like me right into that grey area -- So I just stay hid like I planned to do anyway ? -- I was Po-Po !-- They trained me !-- I figure I got a better chance than most of hiding a grow ?-- I ain't that hid yet but soon !


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

Dankity-dank-dank !-- I know !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

I still wish we coulda figured out what that "Surprise " -- Nick growing really is !-- I never did find a loose label or anything !-- U know it has to have that BPU all up in it ! -- I still got that Riot Berry OG - x - BPU -- That thing be LOUD !


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2017)

Ya know I got a warped sense of humor?  -- When Umbra was talking about some big SCROG in the garage so he could be in some legal plant count or something my first thought was --- and where U gonna hide the rest of your plants ?-- I don't actually keep count of this cut of this or that cut of that but by my count Umbra -- What was I talking about ? -- Dam MK make me loose my train of thought !-- Maybe ?


----------



## mrcane (Nov 9, 2017)

Morning OFC....Wake and bake.....:48:.....


----------



## Aggie007 (Nov 9, 2017)

Good morning peeps. Just sitting here wondering how many of you mix the wonderful world of hippie organics with mad scientist nutrients? This is the beginning of my philosophy with getting mega plants and mega Yeilds.


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2017)

Got a problem !-- Going dark and getting slippery !-- See U when I get a handle on it !-- I be around !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2017)

Good morning all,

Be safe keef.

Umbra, how is the job?

We making oil today. and a new tincture i have worked out in my head, now let's see if it works.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 9, 2017)

Keef ;yes do be safe !
Rose have fun with it
        ......Me.I will have a puff.....:48:....


----------



## umbra (Nov 9, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Be safe keef.
> 
> ...



Going well, I guess. It's a stressful biz when you can't figure out what is wrong, but when you fix everything it's all good. You're only as good as the last repair you did, lol. I take it all in stride


----------



## mrcane (Nov 9, 2017)

Just got home from a good couple hours of push hands....Fun time for a night cap:48:...


----------



## zigggy (Nov 10, 2017)

morning ofc,,,be safe keef  ,,,hope your back soon ,,,,


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2017)

Good morning all! It is dark thirty here and raining. Smoking some haze/mist. yummy


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 10, 2017)

Good morning pot heads, the sun is out today. Smokin my Harlequin this mornin and trying to nurse my blue dream cbd back from the abuse I handed it a couple days ago. It&#8217;s stopped dying but I haven&#8217;t seen much new growth up top though it is sending out roots into the juice. I got rid of the top feed as it was just seeming to make a mess of things. I&#8217;ll think about that some more. Appearantly it&#8217;s only useful during initial growth in dwc. 

View attachment ED82BBE2-B7EA-4C7D-8154-DB8D89FD3341.jpeg


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
U know I got brain damage ? -- Musta had one those black out spells !-- Don't remember a thing about the last couple days !-- That's my story and I'm sticking to it !-- but -- I don't seem to have a problem anymore !-- Wake your tired asses up we got weed needs smoking !-- Wake and Bake !


----------



## zigggy (Nov 11, 2017)

nice to ya brother


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2017)

What up Zig !-- U getting any closer to putting it all back together ? 

U know I really need to find a better trim team ?--- 
White Indica out the house of Umbra !-- 

View attachment 20171110_195236-1.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Nov 11, 2017)

getting there,,,works going at a good speed(now),,my buddy's were giving me snit about drinking tea and smoking weed till 10am,,,its hard the tea is hot and the weed is good ,,,I got the outside done,,siding(t1-11)all done,,,, 22 windows installed in one day(go zig)it was harder pulling out the old windows than it was to put in the new ones,,,taking today off ,gonna take my father inlaw out for lunch(vet)and spend the rest of the day with my son


----------



## mrcane (Nov 11, 2017)

Morning OFC....
Keef you had us worried.....:48:.....
Ziggy congrats on your hard work...have a great day


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2017)

Good for U Zig !-- U push it too hard the body will shut U down !-- U don't get got rest it slows the work down !-- I'm trying to get the farm squared away !-- That White Indica up there gave me a baby girl fathered by ole Waldo !-- My boy dead now !-- I got a good pollen bag from him !-- Sexing is getting scary !-- Looks like 3 outta 3 girls so far !-- Started some more PH -x- BBSL seed -- I be wanting my Purple Blackberry -- I ain't talking about just a name either !-- All I want is something U look at and smell and know it's a  Purple BlackBerry  -- Nurse Larry gave me a girl too and Squish -x-- Oregon Lemon is being stubborn and slow showing but she a girl !-- Now I'm waiting to see sex on Nightshade -x- BBSL !--- Looks like I be sexing for awhile !-- 3 Mazar-i-Shariff -x- BBSL be coming up next and "V" !-- Beat your momma or get da hell outta dodge is the game I play !-- They got they job cut out !--


----------



## mrcane (Nov 11, 2017)

Sounds like you have your job cut out for you
By the way Happy Veteran's day..


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2017)

Back at U Cuz !-- Gonna be a good day !-- Things starting to get complicated back there !-- I got stuff and things like this Blue T.E. --SR 91 --Master Kush still need to get some pollen !-- Sorting it all out means somebody gonna have to smoke big weed !-- That Blue T.E. is a Tranquil Elephantizer mom outta Bohdi bred to "Trips" he was my B.B. King boy from Umbra -- It's a Blueberry with a peppery finish !-- I plan to keep her as is but I gotta put some BBSL pollen on her just to see !-- Gonna be a lot of Snow Lotus in them babies !-- Plus Some of those seed I got wet came from a Snow Desiel mom and a Black Berry Snow Lotus dad !
Then I bring those 2 lines together ? --Who would I use for the mom ? -- Give me a dam headache where my pipe ? -- Snow Desiel while I make me some caps ?-- That'll  work !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 11, 2017)

Good morning potheads. Keef, glad your back among the living, well done Zigggy that sounds like a ton of work your doin. Good mornin mrcane, happy vets day. Where are ya Rose, hope your not snowed in...
Me and the wife are gonna go watch the vets parade this mornin down on Main Street...actually Main Street in our little town is called &#8220;high street&#8221;.


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2017)

Morning everyone. There is a daily tradition here called wake n bake. Bowl of herb and cup of Joe. Blue Mountain Jamaican coffee and chem berry. Led arrives next week sometime.


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2017)

RE -- Thanks I'm sore but all's well !-- 77 at the beach right now !-- I got some cloning to do today -- U don't get a piece into veg U loose the plant !-- 
Umbra I have a beautiful Squish -x- Oregon Lemon girl !-- She got hair this morning !-- Thank U !-- She worked me !
D.D. helping her sister move into the little house she bought and D.D. been keeping her pets so they got to go home !-- Glad things are finally settling down post Harvey !--We getting there !

Sent Giggy seed to 6-8 of these BBSL crosses and told him feel free to share them !


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2017)

Umbra I'm digging on my Newman's Own Special Blend out of a Kuerig sweetened with turbinato sugar !-- That 's just the way I roll !-- Just packed a fresh pipe of something I got from WoodHippy called Panama Powerhouse -- It Got some red hair in it !-- Reminds me of something just can't place it !


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2017)

U work with what U got !-- This my baseball cap heat press -- I'm adapt it to press oil !--Got 2 problems !--  See that Orange curved piece ? -- Hard foam !-- Can't get the pressure I need !-- Other problem is the pivot point for the pressure lever is too weak !-- Too much stress it will snap !-- So the plan right now is to remove that Orange buffer pad -- Make me a plaster of Paris mold of it -- Fill it with chopped fiberglass and resin and make me another just like it that got no give !-- After it set I'll cure it in the oven above the temps I need !-- Gonna pick up a bar or C- type clamp to take the pressure off the pivot point !-- It may be a one heat plate system but I put them together and heat the bottom up good before I start pressing !-- I can always put my cap press back together ? - May want to put my brand on give away caps one day ? 

View attachment 20171111_095741-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2017)

Good morning all ya all.  I worked a little too hard around this house yesterday so ice is my morning friend today. Got a lot done... i love it when ya get a wild hare and clean. Wild hare and a good sativa.  2 RE, thanks for missing me.  No snow yet but lots of rain. we had no rain last summer so it is good for the dry earth.

I am having buliletproof  coffee and Haze/mist in a joint form.  We made oil this week, turns out my older brother needed it. I also made up a recipe for tincture out of RSO, i mixed MCT (coconut oil)  a bit of that stupid expensive antibiotic honey, and a syringe ( a very small one) of rso. I hope it helps his appitite. I tasted it, a drop and had to take a nap. oh dear, he is an old dope smoker, he will handle it.  That's the news from lake wobegon where all the men are good looking and the woman are strong... (did I say that wrong?) ha I used to love Garrison Keilor. sp


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2017)

High Rose !-- Looks like we got rain moving in too --Just scattered showers !-- Maybe keep the temp bearable ? --78 now !-- Been catching up on the news !-- Flynn and his son  in deep doo-doo -- and what da hell going on in Alabama ? --


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2017)

I know how to make a tincture !
Tell him don't do it !--  He crazy !-- He won't  listen to me when he get high like this !
I got your Apple Jack --Right here !-- 

View attachment 20171111_113253-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2017)

Don't worry I ain't gonna do it !-- I'm outta clear bottles and U would want that thing to be seen right ?
Blueberry brandy with a Blueberry bud or would U want a contrast like a lemon bud ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2017)

I was talking to the Gloman about making some orange liqour and he started with -- Squeeze 5 gallons of orange juice !-- It was over for me right then !-- Me squeeze 5 gallons of orange juice ? -- How about -- No !
I guess we making it with concentrate ? -- Me Squeeze 5 gallons of OJ ? -- He got to be high !


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2017)

Veterans day and the Commander -in - Chief brings shame to our country -- He says he believes Putin over our own intelligent services !-- Maybe I need to just sign off and stay gone cause I ain't living in a brietbard country !- Chester the Molester as president and Alabama want to send a child Molester to the Senate !-- 
What about that is suppose to make a veteran proud ?-- The man and his klan bring shame on us all !--


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 11, 2017)

Hey Keef, did you see that political name signed an executive order today eliminating the term limit for Presidents.

12 more years... 12 more years.... 12 more years...

LMAO

Take 4 more caps, bud. LOL


----------



## mrcane (Nov 12, 2017)

Morning OFC....Rainy outside 
12 more years.....:rofl:


----------



## Aggie007 (Nov 12, 2017)

Good morning peeps just waking up made a fresh brewed cup of my favorite coffee San Francisco bay organically ground. Just having a moment here thinking about saying where I&#8217;m from &#8220;if you **** a chicken, no matter what you will always be a chicken *****&#8221;.


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

74 and Raining at the beach !-- Shoulda known that pressure front would back up over us !-- Shoulda known it last night !-- When I'm hurting I lose that filter thing and if it's on my mind it comes out !-- I got some new babies this morning !-- Night Shade -x- BBSL and PH -x- BBSL -- When I treated for White Flys I mixed it too strong kilt some sheet mostly new babies bunt more than just the leaf tips !--So I gotta replace them on my quest for my girls ! -- Coffee and a pipe cause I ain't doing sheet today !-- Take me some more caps too !--


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2017)

Good morning OFC.

 Cane it is the third day of cloudy sky and my sister 40 miles away is in sun, not fair. We have a lot of rain too. 

It better not be one more year Hackerman. There isn't enough caps in the world.

Aggie, glad you are posting, but please watch your language, I don't want to have to clean it up, thank you. 

So I fell in the family room last night, tripped on the shoe i was wearing. Maybe broke a toe, landed on the toe and then my knees. Bud falls all the time, I do not, It is scary. OUCH!


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

Last lighter quit and it's raining !-- I got a big as* box of kitchen matches --I ain't going out !


----------



## umbra (Nov 12, 2017)

Morning old farts, up early and wake n bake. Cup of Joe and some grape pearl. Lots to do today. Football is on the agenda and working in the garden.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 12, 2017)

Good morning potheads, a nice sunny day here in ncal, possible rain later in the week. Had a good time yesterday at the local vets day parade and then hung out with a few friends at a local pub. Just chillin at home today and watchin the pot grow...
My wife seems to fall quite a bit Rose so I always hang onto to her when we are out and about. If theres a bump on the sidewalk, shell find it...


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't want to talk about falling !-- I did it once !
O.F.C. - I got a hoarding problem !-- I hoard varieties !-- I got live girls from over 2 dozen varieties and I'm still sexing !-- How did this happen ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

A fall can ruin your day !-- After 20 years in the O.R. I came hustling around a corner and hit that wet patch !
Broke my fall with my face !-- Shattered face and 3 bulged disc in my neck and that life was over !-- 
Don't fall !-- A mine is a terrible thing to lose !


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

Struck a match to light my pipe -- match lit and broke -- flew up in the air and landed in my crotch -- I jumped up to put it out and keep my tender region from getting burnt -- tray of weed went up in the air when I jumped up -- bud everywhere -- Dogs everywhere -- I did not have time to worry bout anything but putting out the fire -- Dogs ate the weed -- I went out in the rain to get lighters - 'nough excitement for one day !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 12, 2017)

One week of 12 &12....are these boys already showing??? 

View attachment 20171112_093412.jpg


View attachment 20171112_093327.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

Don't take them down yet Cane !-- Give them a couple more days !-- Something don't look right to me !-- Maybe it's the pic maybe I'm just high but them balls seems to me come out in 3s I'm only seeing 2 !-- 
I've had 3 girls in a row I'm getting gun shy !


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

My newest girls !--
 On the left marked ---WI-X-BBSL is --The White -x- Nepal Indica out the house of Umbra bred to BlackBerry Snow Lotus !
Center is one Umbra bred marked S-x- OL is Squish -x- Oregon Lemon 
On the right is the famous Nurse Larry from Rose bred to BBSL !

I have my cuts off the girls so I let them little things run and see what they got ? 

View attachment 20171112_123407.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 12, 2017)

Here's my girls,  both of em. 

View attachment 20171112_152144.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Nov 12, 2017)

I took my son to church today(as I do most sun)pulling into the church parking lot I noticed two police cars just sitting there ,I thought about those poor people in Texas,i put the car in reverse and went home to get my gun,(I live just up the road)when we got back to the church we gathered for mass I found myself eyeing everyone in crowd ,strangers twice as hard(strangers are supposed to be welcome at church)thankfully nothing happened and mass was great ,,I just keep thinking how scared I was for my son and the people of the church,,I never push my religion or believes on anyone put church has been a big part of my life since I was a child,,,it was a place I always felt safe ,,now I sit here with a gun ready to shoot the first person how looks funny ,,I feel like I have been robbed ,,I just cried ,,,thanks zig


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

They working U Nick ? -- Looks like U getting in that corner O.K. !-- When U gonna flip them ? -- U don't do it soon U gonna have your hands full !-- Oh that's  gonna get fun !-- I ain't ready for that yet !-- I'm still looking for what I want to grow ! -- I do my big feminized seed run I let lots of this stuff go !-- Won't be long I be setting the pickle jar lab back up -- Something gonna genetically double for me !-- I'm thinking more than one but it ain't about just getting something to genetically double !-- I'm after something that all the sign say will be there if I can find it !-- Shame I could get some help up outta Texas A&M but I walk in the lab and ask them to verify a tetraploid pot plant for me ? --They just call the law !-- Ain't gonna be no help on this one I'm afraid !-- Bare foot at the beach attempting to genetically double weed in a pickle jar ? -- Figure I got as good a chance as any !
--Get me bout half a coffee can full of feminized seed and watch me work !


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

Zig they having the first funerals today !-- It wasn't that far from here !-- It's a sad day !-- They gonna start training people to carry in church like the air marshalls on air planes ! -- I usually got some smart as* thing to say about church but not anymore !-- I grew up in it and have nothing to do with it anymore but I respects people's right to worship if and how they want !---but--Religion and Government can never be allowed to be one and the same ! -- Any religion !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 12, 2017)

I am going to flip them tomorrow or the next day.  You're right, when they go to stretch I'm gonna be wishing that screen was 6X8 instead of whatever it is, I forget but it coulda been bigger. I'll wind up just building another screen above this one for the buddage.  Both of these are Nurse Larry and they flower much better under my leds then they do under hps.  I'm gonna love this one.  I took clones the other day so they can be flipped as soon as I move a wall!


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 12, 2017)

My problem is I'm on a pretty bad downswing on the manic rollarcoaster and it takes quite a bit of effert to get anything done.  Probably shoulda been flipped a week ago


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

I been under LEDs since I started growing again --Little different than those GrowLux tubes I used to run in shop lights that's  for sure !-- I didn't know much back in the day !-- Still don't but I'm getting better !-- I'm pleased with what they do but got nothing to compare them to --They all I know !-- Been easy on the heat too !-- 
Nick U just hunker down stay high -high ! --Make some caps take some edibles whatever U got -- It passes !


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

Smoke me one of this month's BOTM contest entry!-- Shame we ain't got smell-a-vision !-- She Oh so nice !-- I accidentally kilt mine and gotta start over !-- She worth it ! 

View attachment 20171112_154625-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 12, 2017)

Thats some purty bud right there, sho' is!


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

I keeps a couple little jars in the end table !-- I dump some out into the lid -- prop the label up and take a pic !-- I don't even got a camera !
I really need to talk to my trimmers ! 

View attachment 20171112_161305-1.jpg


View attachment 20171112_161514-1.jpg


View attachment 20171112_161621-1.jpg


View attachment 20171112_160514-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

Time to switch up jars anyway !-- Wanna see more !-- I gotta go get'm anyway ?-- Just cause some be frontier than other can be deceiving -- They'll all slap U silly !


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

I just want to wonder out loud bout something that may solve someone a problem one day !-- Everybody knows if U decarb a bud and try to put it in a bottle it will just crumble to pieces !-- U want a pretty bud in a clear liqour bottle ?-- If it ain't decarbed it would be a waste of a bud just to make a bottle of liqour look  pretty !-- I suppose a person would have to put the bud in an empty bottle and decarb it in the bottle ? -- 

What was I gonna do ? --Seems I was gonna do something right after another toke ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

This should do it for awhile ? 

View attachment 20171112_165937-1.jpg


View attachment 20171112_165054-1.jpg


View attachment 20171112_165155-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

What's in the pipe again ? -- Dis nice !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 12, 2017)

Decisions,  decisions. 

View attachment 20171112_152506.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

Me and Nick bout to get high ya'll !-- Let me me hit that chunk over there ?-- I never smoked no Purple hash before!


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 12, 2017)

I get purple kief from the grinder too!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## mrcane (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice......:48:.....


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

Made me hongery !-- Open face Pulled Pork BBQ with pickle onion and I am done !-- Where that pipe ? 
I need to start shaking some !-- Around here it's kinda like bud is the byproduct of cap production so I don't have a lot of trim laying around !-- I shake some bud !-- I don't care I grew it and I can grow some more just like it !-- Some old stoner got a King Louie and a Strawberry Desiel label in the same jar !-- Caps weed !-- Scares me !-- Make me crazy too !-- In a good way !


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

Don't get me high and make me go get another round of jars !-- Cause I will !-- What in the pipe ? -- I mighta had enough caps !-- BBQ get all down there amongst them ? --I'm be doing the crab walk ! ( 3 points of contact at all times when U move ) -- Purple Hash ? -- I got that Mazar-i-Shariff that they use to make that "Milk of Mazar"-- ( Lebanese Blond Hash to me and U ) -- Bred it to that BBSL male --find me one that will make fine  Black Berry  Hash maybe ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

D.D. and her sister in Houston at an Imagine Dragons concert !-- I be glad when she gets them settled in post Harvey !-- I miss the ole girl !-- Hard enough with the job being in Austin and splitting her time between here and helping her family in East Texas !-- The sister-in-law got a grown son and he and I ain't allowed to have unsupervised conversations !-- I knows he moves some high grade and he ain't supposed to find out  I grow !-- Them girls watch me like a hawk !-- Shake they fingers at me and say NO !--- What?  --I didn't do nothing !-- ( not cause of them but because I don't trust his wife knowing !)- One day I guess he and I have that talk ? -- No time soon cause --Well I'm afraid of them women that's  why !-- O.K. ? -- I ain't afraid of much but they scared me !


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

I said I would tell him I got a direct pipeline to Colorado !-- What part of NO don't U understand Keef ? -- Looks like I gotta let this one go ? -for now !-- I don't need to start moving anything yet anyway !-- Mean old women !


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2017)

Robin Trower-- "Bridge of Sighs" -- Traffic --" Can't find my way Home"--SRV --" Little Wing "- Layla ? --Might as well You-tube one of Eric Clapton's Guitar festivals ?-- Seems like a blues ax men kinda night !--


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 12, 2017)

Robin Trower was my intro to "alternative".


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Like it or not let's do this day !-- Overcast --humid and 70 at the beach !-- Trying to get my swerve on but not doing that well yet !-- I have managed to make it to the pharm !-- Moved a couple babies into aero !-- Night Shade -x- BBSL -- I got high hopes for that one !-- What are we smoking here anyway ? -- Caps should be kicking in shortly ? --  Got to get a bloom box set up today let it stabilize before I move some plants over Wednesday !-- There's a draw back to running a continuous grow U don't hear much about !-- U get bugs U got 2 choices -- fight them on the fly or shut down !-- Ugh !-- Dam that hurts !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2017)

Might as well make it one of them days ? 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 13, 2017)

Morning Stoners.  Cold and rainy here, good day ti get ripped. 

View attachment hippies-marijuana.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2017)

Bare footed too !


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2017)

Nick before U get too comfortable why don't U go pull some of them limbs back under that screen !-- U know they need it !-- Gonna get real funny to me when U about a month into bloom !--


----------



## Aggie007 (Nov 13, 2017)

Good morning peeps woke up this morning in a very bad mood because my coffee is black and Im out of cream. Hope everybody has their coffee the way they want it. The only good thing about it is that I get to pick what flavor do I want to smoke this morning. Hey Im just wondering whos going to win picture of the month and when is it going to be posted.


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't know about such things Aggie !-- I'm lucky to know what day of the week it is !-- U might as well just go get some cream !-- I tried to put off going out in the rain to get a lighter yesterday and it didn't go so well ! -- Almost burnt my -- All is well !


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2017)

Took a long hot shower see if I can get this pressure in my face to break loose !-- I was topping boxes off and run low on RO water !-- I be glad when I can set up a permanent grow !-- Plants be falling over in them 2 inch cups when they get top heavy !-- Starting to figure out just how I want to grow in a production grow !-- It won't be like this but I'll need what I got like it is to feed what will be when my time comes ! -- Just a wee little mom and pop production grow ? -- Dam that's  good weed !--


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 13, 2017)

Keef said:


> Nick before U get too comfortable why don't U go pull some of them limbs back under that screen !-- U know they need it !-- Gonna get real funny to me when U about a month into bloom !--


Yeah, they need it.  I'm moving a wall in that grow room right now and as soon as I am done, they gettin' flipped.  Then in a day or two I'll clear out the bottom.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## mrcane (Nov 13, 2017)

Good afternoon all been raining all day and lots to come...looks like my one and only Funk#1 is a lady 
Had two males out of 8 plants...Nice ... 

View attachment 20171113_140251.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2017)

Panama Powerhouse needed trimming --That thing finish a little before 60 days !-- So the trimming begins again ! 
A little Widow --White Indica and a NightShade be ready bout Wednesday !


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2017)

Whoop there it is !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2017)

Congratulations Aggie !-- Purdy bud up there !

U know I used to play a little chess ? -- Been watching the news and good thing they ain't listening to me !
My move would be to get the Governor of Alabama to put off the election a little while and I'd send Jeff Sessions down to run as a write in for his old job and he could win !-- In the mean time that would give me a chance to appoint someone to replace Sessions who could put the brakes on the Mueller investigation fore he get too close !-- That's how I'd handle it !-- 
Caps kicking in !-- Bout to get lit now !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 13, 2017)

Oppps 4:40....:48:....
Hang'em all and smoke a bowl


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm over that ! -- Just pointing out the best move !-- Got swept up in some ZZ TOP -- I gotsta get paid ! --
My Heads in Mississippi -- Sleeping Bag !-- Doing -Boom-Boom -Boom with John Lee Hooker -- I'm staying in Texas tonight !-- Might be some SRV in the line up later ?--


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2017)

SRV -- Voodoo Child -- Superstition -- Little Wing ? -- It's  too late for me !-- Save yourselves !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2017)

I could kill the yeast in that 1st 5 gallon bucket of Apple Jack and it would be a nice semisweet apple wine !-- That ain't how I roll !-- I run it dry !-- Till the yeast eat all the sugar !-- Then freeze it off for 24 hours and remove bout 4 gallons of water !-- It'll be nasty !-- Little bit of apple flavor and a lot of alcohol bite !-- Making it not only drinkable but tasty is the art of the thing ! -- I make U like it a lot !-- 
I was telling my bud the Gloman how U got to number them jars when U making a run so U know where 10 % of the total run is ! -- He making his own high grade alcohol for RSO !-- U know some people like to do it all ?-- I'm kinda down with easy myself ! --


----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2017)

Morning stoners


----------



## Aggie007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Morning peeps got a new bag of freshly roasted coffee and of course some incredible fresh organic cream to go with it. Not sure if Im going to use Splenda or real sugar or possibly some honey but one thing is for sure Im going to top it off with some whip cream although I dont like a cherry on top. I think Im going to smoke some hash plant and get ready for a long day of work.


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2017)

Make me want another cup !-- Black and sweet !-- It's Tuesday !-- I clean and refill a box on Tuesday and move the plants to bloom on Wednesday !-- I needs to get my old as* back there and commence the trimming !-- Oh joy !-- At least I only have to hit at it half hearted and still handle it !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 14, 2017)

Good morning folks, I been enjoying coffee and a few bowls of Blueberries with the neighbor.  Today I'm tucking 'em down Keef and tomorrow we flip.

Congrats Aggy, pretty bud and deserved. You too Ston-loc,  I like them icookies


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2017)

Pulled a muscle in my back slinging a 5 gallon bucket of water around !-- Getting up and down be a chore and I mighta been a little hasty about that religion thing ? -- I know getting up or down I been talking all sorts of sweet stuff !-- Ain't helped none though !- - Took a bunch of cannacaps and I'm working this pipe !
-- Heat pack helps some !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2017)

Good morning peeps. Time to wakeandbake. it is our job.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 15, 2017)

Good morning Rose, Ill join ya...


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 15, 2017)

I too will join in iffn I'm not to late.  I flipped the 2 nurse plants this morning, finally got my grow area rebuilt.  Its much nicer now and hopefully a little more stealthy.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2017)

I will join you guys.. Tickled you are growing 2 nurse larry, st nick. I have a couple of girls in my seed project, they have big indica leaves. 

2RE, glad  the hemp goddess is giving you some help on Dwc. She has lots of good experience.  The sun is shining here and that makes me happy. sodoes this pot i am smoking, Hit this:48:


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks Rose, I believe I will.  Shoot. My arms not long enuff.  Guess I'll just hit the bong here at hand!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2017)

I managing but I ain't moving too well !-- Going from sitting to standing is a chore !-- Feeling my age today !
I been trimming this morning --Got sticky fingers !-- Maybe half way done ? -- Just put it down and bout to climb into scissor hash !-- I need a break !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2017)

80 degrees and bright out there !-- Winter for the rest of America but we just hitting the winter growing season in the Rio Grande Valley !-- Think of it as smaller version of that central California Valley ! -- Too dam hot down here to grow much more than cotton and some grain in the summer !-- We do got some fine citrus !

Everytime ya'll almost have me convinced to veg a little longer for  bigger plants I have to trim and I don't want to trim big plants !-- I'm good for now !


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2017)

Green Santa seed run made it to Illinois !-- Still waiting to hear from Giggy see if he got his !-- I sent him enough to share with them other boys if he wants !-- He wants more I got'm !-- I got a pollen bag and another round of girls !-- If I could make feminized seed I would make my big seed run !-- 
Think I got a boy Nightshade -x- BlackBerry Snow Lotus but he not da one !-- I got one more shot at a lemon boy and I keep him or /and a Snow Desiel -x-- BBSL boy !-- Somebody need to walk Keef through the dam process to make feminized seed! -- I know to use an aqueous silver solution but my Google is broke !
I need to do this feminized seed run so I can start shedding some these girls !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 15, 2017)

Yep....4:20....:48:......


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2017)

Four what ? -- Some of this ? --Some of that ? -- 

View attachment 20171115_184824-1.jpg


View attachment 20171115_184646-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2017)

Weatherman say because of El Nina this year Texas gonna have a warm dry winter !-- Gonna suck for the PNW !


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2017)

I got 2 baby Snow Desiel - x- Black Berry Snow Lotus plants !-- I got'm marked B-S for Black Snow ?-- or BlackBerry Snow ?-- D.D. say NO !-- Dude U already put the name on the label !-- Bull Sheet ? -- Is that wrong ?-- What's in a name anyway ? -- I do knows what I expect it to do !-- BBSL post to make everything better ? -- Good Luck with that !--  I smoke the momma and she don't need no help !- but be my guest !-- Show me what U got !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 15, 2017)

Just finished nice big salad and a little piece of meat..tend to the girls and smoke a fatty..
Keef P.H..sure be Purdy...
La Niña no bueno....


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2017)

No Bueno for U Cane !-- I had a TV dinner !-- I even like the CKN if the sauce is not too blue !-- Had like 3 doses of caps today !-- Moving real slow and still  making grandpa noises !-- I need to move some tommorrow! --


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2017)

Keef said:


> I got 2 baby Snow Desiel - x- Black Berry Snow Lotus plants !-- I got'm marked B-S for Black Snow ?-- or BlackBerry Snow ?-- D.D. say NO !-- Dude U already put the name on the label !-- Bull Sheet ? -- Is that wrong ?-- What's in a name anyway ? -- I do knows what I expect it to do !-- BBSL post to make everything better ? -- Good Luck with that !--  I smoke the momma and she don't need no help !- but be my guest !-- Show me what U got !



If the strain is Bull Sheet, you could name it political name, lol oops did I say that out loud


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. ! -- Ugh !-- I might live !-- 
Umbra I still like Black Snow !-- It's not like there's gonna be a variety with stable genetics !-- Just the one plant Cuz !-- Thinking about just start with "A" and give girls-- girl names ? 
Wake and Bake -- Weed won't smoke itself !-- Do your duty !

He ain't had nothing to say about 'Bama !-- Wonder why ?


----------



## mrcane (Nov 16, 2017)

Morning OFC....where am I ...O....wake and bake 
........:48:.......


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 16, 2017)

umbra said:


> If the strain is Bull Sheet, you could name it political name, lol oops did I say that out loud



If you want to give 'em girls names,  You could start with Trumps wives :vap-Bong_smoker:

Morning stoners


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey Keef, don't you live on one of them barrier islands?  Name it Barrier Bomb or sumptin neat like that.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2017)

Good morning all, time to roll a joint, light a bong, a pipe, a blunt, you get it.


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2017)

Something gotta happen !-- AK - WI-- PH - SR 91 - SD- MK- PP- WW -- BOC - NS -- CJ- NL-- KL -- etc.  -- Breed them all to BBSL and it gets confusing !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2017)

I figure one day things gonna change down here and it seems to me that being the only source of something highly desirable --That be where I want to be !-- I ain't chasing the flavor of the week !-- I'm looking for something and I'll know it when I smoke it !


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2017)

Yep Nick I live on one the barrier islands but I lie about which one it is bout half the time !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 16, 2017)

Good morning potheads, more rain today here in NCal...


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 16, 2017)

I walked into the new flower room this morning and realized that I have nothing to do!  Day 2 of flower is a quiet time and I have day and night swapped so its night time for the girls.  Guess we'll just have to sit around and do safety meetings all day.:vap-Bong_smoker:

By the way Keef, that screen is full now.


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm all about safety !-- Nick I thought that screen looked too full the other day !-- I'd come help that day U trim but I think I'm be busy !-- Trimming ? -- Dam !-- I don't wanna start yet !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 16, 2017)

I know all about trimming.  The other day I spent a whole day trimming with a buddy to help.  Good news is I don't have to trim again before January.


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2017)

I get a 3 week break after this !-- I'm on scissor hash break !-- Be all melty and stuff !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2017)

Got my LED. I hate FedEx. Horrible raining weather, bumper to bumper traffic for almost 3 hours just to pick it up. Did I mention I hate FedEx, cause they suck ... or was it because they were rude, oh that's right it was because they didn't do their job and actually deliver something. I told Fluence I don't care how good a product they make, if it can't get delivered it's useless.


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2017)

Don't hold back Umbra ! -- Tell us how U really feel !-- I seem to get the sense that U don't like UPS ?

Got to give a shout out to the American women for doing a little grabbing back !-- I just hope ya'll don't take down the chief grabber !-- Let Bob take care of him !-- He got dis !-- 
Alabama -- Ya'll funny ! -- I think they lying too !-- That girl looked every bit of 15 to me !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 16, 2017)

umbra said:


> Got my LED. I hate FedEx. Horrible raining weather, bumper to bumper traffic for almost 3 hours just to pick it up. Did I mention I hate FedEx, cause they suck ... or was it because they were rude, oh that's right it was because they didn't do their job and actually deliver something. I told Fluence I don't care how good a product they make, if it can't get delivered it's useless.



I'm so glad I'm not the only one them sorry fools can't find.  Funny enough, I ordered lights from amazon and I swear I think they tried to deliver them to everyone else before they found me.  I think they're overpriced anyway.  Cool looking but I'm not impressed with their choice in leds.  I like that you can keep 'em down on the canopy though.  Did you get the spyder?


----------



## umbra (Nov 17, 2017)

yeah I got the spydr and the male female connectors don't match.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 17, 2017)

Good morning OFC...Wake up & get right....:48:.....
Sorry Umbra hope that they can get the right parts out to you...U.P.S.


----------



## umbra (Nov 17, 2017)

I sent them pix of the connectors, hopefully they correct the problem. My problem with FedEx is that they asked for a signature, left a paper thing to sign, then told me that wasn't good enough It had to be in person. Not really possible when I'm at work, and they wouldn't schedule the delivery when it was convenient for me.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 17, 2017)

Good morning all,

Sorry you have to go thru that Umbra, i remember Duck hating fed ex too. Really hated them. Are you supposed to say to your boss? i need the day off to accept my fedex order for my grow lights? yeah right.

Windy here this morning, the last of the leaves are falling as I type.
Something about fall that is wonderful but knowing what is coming is not.


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2017)

Not doing so well today -- Catch up when I can


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 17, 2017)

Hope your feeling better soon Keef...


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks RE !-- Bad body mechanics and that 5 gallon bucket of water hurt me pretty good !-- Soon as I can move some again I gotta put me together a pump system to move water -- I can't be hurting myself like this ! -- We got a cold front bout to push thru and my face messed up too !-- 

U know I grew up in church but I don't think I'm familiar with the form of Christianity that Alabama Judge practices ? -- Appears to be pretty popular over there too ? -- and on the 7th day he created the Party ? -


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- It lives !-- Still moving slow but I be O.K. !-- 

Have pollen will breed !-- I put BlackBerry Snow Lotus pollen on SR 91 -- My Blue T.E. and Master Kush !
Take me a year to grow these all things out and see what I did !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2017)

Glad your going to live keef.  5 gallons are heavy! 

Good morning all..


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2017)

Ain't living large Rose but I'll manage !-- Had 5 gallons of Apple Wine needed to go in the freezer yesterday --- I can't lift it yet !-- Me and 5 gallon buckets ? --What's  up with that ? -- Took a rolling desk chair and slid the bucket onto the seat and rolled it to the freezer !--I was careful as I could !-  It's in there !-- No more lifting today --Took some advil and another dose of caps !-- I been taking enough caps last couple days that it's all a little foggy !-- Keep losing my lighter or my pipe and maybe my mind ?


----------



## mrcane (Nov 18, 2017)

Good morning OFC looks like we are going to have a cloudy day here in PNW..
So I sexed my plants...How long should I wait before I start taking clones??????
Wife is leaving for Rome today....it will be three sisters and a niece ....
Any one up for a puff....little Presidential Kush...:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2017)

Good morning Cane, such a nice trip of a lifetime for your wife and sisters. that is wonderful. Take your clones now if you want. Or if you putting them back in veg, give them a minute, a week? then take them. Umbra once told me that switching the hormones takes a long time.  I find that to be true. If you're in a hurry, take some, Keef would. :vap-Bong_smoker: He has good luck taking in flower, I don't. 

Keef. Don't lose your mind. Before i went to my trainer 3 years ago I couldn't carry one gallon of water to the shed. Now i take 2 at a time. I can't lift 5 gallon buckets though.


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2017)

Yep !-- Keef don't care !--- He take cuts when he wants !-- U want a bush take them about 3 weeks into bloom when they starting to pack those leaves together and they bush nice when they revegging !-- I got no system or anything I need clones I take them from where ever I can find them !

I just picked that bucket up wrong Rose !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2017)

Don't be like me !-- This was my last pure Mazar-i-Shariff cut !-- I realized it almost too late ? -- She'll reveg for me and Mazar here for awhile yet ! 

View attachment 20171118_130733-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2017)

I said that was my last pure Mazar-i-Shariff cut !-- This her child by BBSL !-- U want to stay ? -- U got to beat your momma or have a new twist ! 

View attachment 20171118_131852-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2017)

So LED company got in touch with me and they sent the wrong lights. Sending the right ones thru FedEx all over again.


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2017)

Umbra do U get to keep the "wrong one " ? -- Some days U just can't win !-- Much as U went thru for this light I hope it does U right !


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2017)

One my Mars Hydro went out while it was still under warranty -- They sent me a replacement and used to the box to send the defective one back !-- They been good to me but I found a cheap generic LED works just fine !-- The Mars cost me bout $225 each ? -- This one cost $70 !-- I'm not ready for good sheet yet !
If I can hold you own with cheap stuff ? -- I'm be dangerous when I take my training wheels off !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 18, 2017)

Wow............:48:........I High...
My girls are doing good.....
2 ea. Nurse Larry ,3ea Pennywise and 1 Funk #1 

View attachment 20171118_154506.jpg


View attachment 20171118_154353.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2017)

High Cane !-- We can go with this or we can go with that ?-- Weed don't 'fect me none ! 

View attachment 20171118_161747-1.jpg


View attachment 20171118_162028-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2017)

Not quite dry but I got some that is ?


----------



## mrcane (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice ......don't you just love Weed .....


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2017)

Not really Cane but it loves da hell outta me so we hang out !
They having a wine and food festival coming up and I saw someone hawking some coconut wine ( I laugh at them !)---but-- they won't let me play !-- When it's Wine -- Weed and Munchies ? -- I'm all over it !
5 gallons of Apple Wine bout to be a gallon of Apple Jack !


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2017)

Weed got a hold of me !-- Make me turn da music on !-- Started with my new theme song by a band called Rex doing " I don't like U " !-- Then The Who -- Eminence Front then somehow the sound track to Tommy is playing !-- I don't know !-- Wanna hit of this ? -- It's nice !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2017)

It may not be the way U post to do but half the sheet I do is wrong anyway !-- I didn't breed these to breed a variety !-- I bred for the single plant !-- U got Purple Haze -x- BlackBerry Snow Lotus -- I'd like to call it "The Purple Rose" ( The one I want will be Purple )-- The ones marked B--S ( Black Snow )-- Snow Desiel -x- BBSL
Night Shade - x-- BBSL -- Black Night !-- Mazar -NL -- PP -- AK -- Ya'll just gimme what I want and all will be well !-- If not I kill U and breed me some more !-- I can't buy the seed to what I'm looking for --I don't even know what it is !-- Name means nothing it's all about what it do ! 

View attachment 20171118_203936-1.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Nov 19, 2017)

moring ofc,,,got a ? this morning ,,,I got a buddy who stared a grow after seeing my old set up(before the construction))I got him 10 clones from yet another buddy to get him started,,,we trade off I help him with his grow and he's been helping me with my house rebuild,,,his plants are doing great ,,the problem is he got ahead of himself and took the plants from the veg room to to the flowering room after 6 weeks,,i did not find out for a 2 weeks,so now I ask will they be ok after only 6 weeks of vegging,,should I remove them back to the veg room for another two week or just leave it alone a hope for the best ,,,thanks in advance ,,,zig


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- I'm getting around again - some !-- 53 at the beach! -- Ain't lose nothing out there !
I'm good !
Zig -- I do stuff like that all da time !-- Tell him take another cut and let them run !-- It's how we learn !-- 
I've heard the argument that the terps need veg time to develop properly -- I don't think there is enough difference for it to matter and I believe my LEDS make up for any loss !-- If I ever grow sativas it will probably be a SOG !-- Soon as they rooted I'd flip them !-- There's lots of good arguments to be made for lots of grow stuff but what it all boils down to is does it work for U ? --


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm looking to answer a few questions !-- How many plants vegged how long (or desired size ) in a certain space to get the best - most and quickest !-- I could veg for a year and grow a monster size plant but would that be the most economical ?-- I don't know the answer to these questions yet !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2017)

Purple rose????? I love that!! 

Keef, it is up to you on how long to veg. I usually like to veg 8 weeks and flip. then i get about 3 ounces a plant or so? I can't remember as it has been a long time since i had an indoor. 
Keef, i didn't mean to say you couldn't life 5 gallons, i know you can. Body mechanics. I just meant that i couldn't life anything much a few years ago.

So I am doing cartwheels here, i don't have to have thanksgiving here. I love having it, if we all fit but we don't this year so it is being moved. woo hoo. I need a bigger house only for holidays.

I have seeds you guys, I believe thousands. My camera and software are broken. darnit. I will get someone smarter than me to figure it out. Seeds make me happy when they are on purpose.


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2017)

Just because I can lift a full 5 gallon bucket don't mean I should Rose !-- D.D. be in for a week or so Tuesday -- She got a respiratory bug or something helping her sister clean -- We were talking last night about selling the beach house and buying something with a little more privacy up closer to her job !-- I would like to buy --move the grow -- Polish this place up and put it on the market !-- Just don't think we can make that work !-- I don't want to have to start a grow from scratch with seed !-- May have to do it anyway ? -- Put enough up --shut down -- buy the farm and set up a permanent grow ? -- I don't like it !--I got some nice girls I don't want to give up !-- What to do ? --


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2017)

5 gallons of Apple Wine is down to about a gallon and a half -- Couple hours we'll have to taste and see what we got ? -- Kill the yeast and adjust the taste and we got a gallon of Apple Jack !-- 

Who wants a drank ?


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 19, 2017)

Morning all.  Its a great day in lala land.  Ziggy, if those were established clones when he started, they will be fine. Shoot, they should produce well assuming he does everything else ok.  I usually get about 3 oz. per plant if I flip my clones at six weeks.  Personally, I like 8 but if you revert them back and forth, you won't like the result.  It tends to cause a shock they can't recover from and you wind up with a good quantity of lousy bud.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 19, 2017)

Keef,  Losing the genetics that you have blows but growing from seed is fun. You never know whatcha gonna get when you haphazardly throw plants together to get seeds.  Every once in a while you get a real keeper but the problem becomes stabilizing that set of traits so you can repeat it.  That's why you hear about those clone only plants I guess.  I really like the cool stuff like purple strains and the colorful budding plants.  I had a NL that got ripped off which had beautiful buds. Mostly they are indica dominant though and I prefer sativa effects.  Never mind that most indica dom strains that are potent make me cough up a lung.


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2017)

Nick I'm still trying to figure out how I can do it without losing anything !-- One reason I turned Waldo loose on the girls was to have seed if I have to start over ! -- These "clone only " varieties I thought were pretty much a thing of the past with selfing and such ? -- I like consistency !-- The Nurse Larry I grew before is gonna be the same as it will be in the future ! -- That's my whole thing about cloning ! -- That thing I said I wanted to call The Purple Rose ? -- They ain't gonna all produce Purple bud and I don't care cause the one I keep will !-- Good chance it will also have blackberry undertones !-- It'll be there in those seed -- I just got to find it !


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2017)

I got 2 Squish -x- Oregon Lemon plants from seed Umbra sent !-- First one I sexed was a girl !-- I don't know if she has the lemon trait or not she still in early bloom and I won't get much from her 1st run --She a baby !
She was big enough for me to get my cuts -- I'll get a taste and I also put BlackBerry Snow Lotus pollen on a little limb !-- I'm after some Blackberry lemonade !


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2017)

I learned some stuff from working thru those White Widow seed !-- I am a fan of unstablized poly hybrids - x- poly  hybrids -- Because they will throw the most variations !-- Something got only 10 % Indica and I got enough seed ? -I show U an indica dominate pheno ! -- Like a box of Chocolate ?  -- How U know which is best unless U take a bite of each ?


----------



## zigggy (Nov 19, 2017)

much thanks guys


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2017)

U see this thing ? -- Grandmother was Plush Berry - x-Strawberry Desiel out the house of Umbra !-- Granddad was A Strawberry Rhino from pollen Bud up in Canada tossed to me over the border  !-- I then bred a girl from that union to BBSL I got from Giggy !-- That Plant is straight up O.F.C. sheet right there ! 

View attachment 20171119_172800-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Nov 19, 2017)

4:22 ...Here....:48:...
Oregon Lemon...sounds yummy !!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2017)

Zigggy, i didn't see your post until now. I would let them be. 6 weeks veg will be fine.


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2017)

I wasn't looking at seed !-- I ... uh ? -- A totally unrelated Purple -- O.K. ? -

- Post Traumatic Purple !-- Anybody ever heard of it ? --know anything about it ? -- Sounds like something I should be growing ?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2017)

It sounds as though it was made only for you Keef.


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2017)

Maybe Fate telling me something ?


----------



## zigggy (Nov 20, 2017)

thanks mom


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake time !-- If I gotta live in this world at least I'll do it high ! --


----------



## Aggie007 (Nov 20, 2017)

Good morning peeps.  About to make some fresh organic coffee with some local fresh cream and a packet of Splenda. Gotta problem. I have two absolutely stunning columbian trimmers and all they want to do is get naked. I normally outsource my trimming but damn. They were getting one and a half units a day with closes on but with them off they are getting two a day. Things are slowly getting out of hand where they were flerting hard last night. They are here for two more weeks. I try to think of a saying Dave Ramsey(radio financial advisor) says that has made an impact on me. If you can control yourself you can be rich. Help.


----------



## umbra (Nov 20, 2017)

wake n bake stoners


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2017)

Ya'll some freaks on the west coast ! -- cold wet and nasty at the beach ! --


----------



## mrcane (Nov 20, 2017)

Morning OFC...raining heavily...Think I will head down to Aggies for a little trim party....Whoooohooo...smoke'em if ya gottem...:48:..


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2017)

Good morning peeps. I got a gift of a jar of Strawberry cough, outdoor grown, i like it.

Cane el nina? It is raining here too.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 20, 2017)

Good morning you old potheads, no rain here but later this week I guess. 
Here is my Amnesia Auto CBD, I have grown a couple of these and like them quite a bit. They work really well for my small growing space and they are quick to make buds as well. I&#8217;m hoping I can grow a couple outdoor crops next summer if I get started early enough. This one is about 18&#8221; tall and stretching. It is also my last seed so this morning I ordered more from the attitude seed bank. In the spring I would like to try the colloidal silver and produce some seeds from these auto fems. Have any of you done this and what was your result. 

View attachment DD082029-E10D-4C82-A806-43C171263EA5.jpg


View attachment EC42F9CA-3BD8-44B7-9C77-3C5FF18086B0.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2017)

What a pretty plant RE. Remember I have lots of cbd seeds coming for free.


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 20, 2017)

:stoned:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 20, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> What a pretty plant RE. Remember I have lots of cbd seeds coming for free.



Yes Rose I anxiously await growing some of your very high CBD strains. What you and what umbra are doing is very cool. Your an inspiration you know!!!


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2017)

Work it RE !-- That'll do just fine !-- I never been around autos and I can't clone them so they no good to me !
U know when U get a new car U got test drive it some see what it'll do ? -- This is my new girl she --Afghani Kush ( aka : AK48 )-- Seeing how she would act in a faster cycle turnover !-- She finish in little under 50 days of bloom so I'm mess with her some and see what she wants to do !-- Rooted this cut and flipped it tiny just to see !-- Anyway autos ain't the only thing U can turn around quick and I can make as many clones as I want !-- She'll have a sweet spot about what she wants to do !-- About seed -- I'm excited about those high CBD seed too but if U ever want any regular seed -- I can hook U up ! 

View attachment 20171120_134106-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2017)

Waldo that sly devil even got to her and this her baby !-- AK 48 -x- BBSL ! 

View attachment 20171120_140801-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2017)

It's still rainy and nasty out !
Hey this another mostly O.F.C. thing !-- Blue T.E. -- Long time ago I asked Umbra for a list of the most potent indica heavy hybrids he knew about !-- One that list was something from Bohdi called The Tranquil Elephantizer  ( Snow Lotus -x- '88 G13 HP )-- Umbra told me true !-- Then I got one those green Santa seed runs with some BPU-X-B.B.  seed Umbra bred -- I kept a F-1 male named "Trips" --U got some B.B. King from me they were f-2 fathered by Trips ! -- Anyway I lost my T.E. to bugs but she left me a daughter !-- This Blue T.E. -- The Blueberry runs deep in that B.B. King -- She is a Blueberry with a peppery finish that Oh so nice !-- So I get a BlackBerry  Snow Lotus male and people tell me "The BBSL male bring the fire !" -- What da hell U think I'm do with him ? -- The Blue T.E. carrying BBSL seed !-- Gonna be a lot of Snow Lotus up in there and all sorts of other tasty bits !-- I would like to say --I don't know what da hell I'm doing here but even a blind squirrel will find a nut on occasion ! 

View attachment 20171120_143647-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 20, 2017)

Keef, I like the autos for outdoor grows because they are typically short and fast plants. I have a very small back yard with not a lot of privacy. I can keep them somewhat hidden a lot easier than most of the outdoor grows Ive seen here on MP. They flower on a time schedule as opposed to length of the daylight.
Rain here this afternoon after all...


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2017)

I know RE we all got different situations !-- I'm glad U found something that will work in yours !-- Grow da hell outta of'm is all I got to say !-- 
Well I would say stay da hell outta that jar right there !-- Sheet make U crazy !-- One minute I'm watching the news then the next Boss Hog and Sheriff Roscoe scheming then I suddenly couldn't tell if I was watching The Dukes of Hazzard or the news and why was Sheriff Roscoe testifying before Congress ? -- 
Keef U need to put that jar up !-- Maybe if I just squint one eye ? -- but I didn't even get to drive the General Lee yet !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey folks!  I had a pretty good day today.  Got out to see some friends of mine and share the wealth so to speak.  1st day of rifle season here so it wasn't a good day to be in the woods. 

Umbra, i sure wish we knew what that suprise was.  I have shared that stuff with several people and get a unanimous "holy $h!T"  Now remember that I live in a outlaw state but I have heard more then once that its the best they ever had.
:48:


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 20, 2017)

2RE,  just buy some regular autos of the srain you like and breed your own.  You will get all the seeds you need.


----------



## umbra (Nov 20, 2017)

Nick, thank you. Got the LED setup and OMG. speechless, replacing 2 1000w MH and the LED is brighter, lol.


----------



## JosephClements (Nov 21, 2017)

thanks


----------



## JosephClements (Nov 21, 2017)

thanks...!


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2017)

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Gonna be a good day !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !-- D.D. got an upper respiratory infection so we putting our Thanksgiving off a week !-- After all this time in the medical field U learn to adapt !-- One or the other of us had to work lots of holidays anyway ! --With my face in this kinda shape I do not need an infection !
Nick -- I been growing Umbra's work for a couple years -- He don't play !-- His Snow Desiel made me crazy yesterday !-- I haven't grown anything he bred that was just O.K. !-- They all bad to the bone !


----------



## umbra (Nov 21, 2017)

Morning everyone. Decided to buy another 1 of those LEDS, lol.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1499129916907.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2017)

Gotta set a group up in bloom today !-- 4---5 gallon buckets of RO water gotta get from my water storage box to bloom without hurting my tender back! -- I hate hauling water !-- Gotta put it in buckets to measure it so I can add nutes !-- Wasn't really planning on going to a 2 box --4 part rotation but looks like it's happening anyway !-- Better turn the RO water on -- I don't think I got enough for 2 boxes !-- Just gotta have the boxes ready for the move tommorrow !-- Where my pipe !-- I'm need more coffee 1st too !


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey Umbra how many of those lights would it take to run the whole garage ? -- U gonna be able to cut down on cooling the grow with these lights ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 21, 2017)

So far I ordered 1 setup for veg in my 4x8 tent. The 1 I just ordered is for seedlings and clones. It will take 8 spydrx + to do flowering room.


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2017)

We need to learn to make our own !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2017)

Had to look it up !-- Too rich for my blood !


----------



## umbra (Nov 21, 2017)

Not cheap


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2017)

Good morning All.

Nice to see each of you.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 21, 2017)

umbra said:


> So far I ordered 1 setup for veg in my 4x8 tent. The 1 I just ordered is for seedlings and clones. It will take 8 spydrx + to do flowering room.



I will never flower under hps again.  I have ran the same strain under both types of light and in my opinion there is no comparison in the quality of bud.  I dropped my electric bill by about $40 as well because of the reduction in ac costs.  I ordered 4 of the viparspectra par 600 for my 8 x 8 flower room.  Not as efficient as yours but they fit my budget and work very well.  I really could use 5 of 'em but since I don't usually fill the whole room I think I'll get by. 

View attachment viparspectra par 600.jpg


----------



## umbra (Nov 21, 2017)

That's a nice LED


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2017)

Yup Buddy !-- I like it !-- LEDs are all I know !-- Everything kept pointing to 600 Watts per square meter as recommended -- Box is almost a half square meter-- Mars Hydro 300 over each box !-- Never been that good at math but it keeps me in weed !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2017)

I bloom under those green Mars lights -- spent around $150 each for them !-- One of the circuits went out on this one and I replaced it the white one that cost $70 --I haven't bloomed under it but in Vegs  It'll work just fine !

See the switches on the green one say Grow and bloom  ? -- U got either one off U got a 150 Watt light not a 300 Watt light ! 

View attachment 20171121_115252-1.jpg


View attachment 20171121_115229-1.jpg


View attachment 20171121_115319.jpg


View attachment 20171121_115307.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2017)

Some my BIG AS* "mother plants" ! -- They give me all the cuts I need !-- Why I need a big one again  ?
So when an old stoner forgets to take cuts he end up having to revegging the base of one his midgets !-- They will still give me all the cuts I need !-- Gonna reveg like a bush !-- Limbs going all directions for the taking ! 

View attachment 20171121_122300-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2017)

So Boss Hogg say he may be a Child Molester but we need the vote !-- Christian Conservatives ? -- Mane I am missing something cause I don't understand accepting that sheet at all !-- It  is true Boss Hogg got away with it so what's the big deal ? -- U a powerful man U just do what U want and blame it all on fake news ?  -- That's how Ku Klux Ken do and he get away with it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey you old potheads, hope you have a great thanksgiving holiday! Dont eat too much and smokem if ya gotm... Ill be in a house full of family, fortunately not mine cuz its gonna be big family this year. Well, peace to you all...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving RE!  Peace to you as well. 

I am not cooking this year so that will be fun. 

Hi Umbra, I see you down there. How is life. congrats on your lights. I sure like mine. How's life?


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 22, 2017)

My Son has guilt-ed me into driving down to his place for Thanksgiving so I will be on the road tomorrow.  I'm not much for being sociable I'm sorry to say but I do like to visit with my kids.  I thought since I'm thinking of it everyone have a very nice Thanksgiving Holiday.  Now to go stash a bunch of jars of weed so I don't go gittin' ripped off agin!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2017)

I have no idea about life or much else. Its all good I guess.


----------



## Aggie007 (Nov 22, 2017)

Good morning peeps. Coffee is extra strong this morning with cream and sugar of course. I feel like Im stooping in a slow depression realizing how saturated everything is right now. So Ive decided to lift myself up and try this incredible lemon tree rosin. Btw the trimmers girls are freaks. In a good way.


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm run down --beat up and got a bad attitude !-- Other than that ? -- I'm good !-- Got farming to do-- go get the dogs some food later !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2017)

If I remember right ? -- After hempcon last year NCH bought that expensive Lemon Tree clone ! -- Sounds like he flooded the market with cuts to get his money back ? --


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't think he did, but the people that got it, definitely spread it around


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2017)

Been dragging all day but got my errands done !-- 
Got no Lemon Tree but I got a Squish -x- Oregon Lemon girl (and several rooting cuts ) -ain't even had it  in a pipe yet !-- Got one more not sexed yet !
I know for sure what kinda of quality Umbra breed so I'm drooling over it !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 22, 2017)

Wish I had some lemon tree but all I have is lemon tea    ......:48:.......and some presidential kush


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2017)

I got no Presidential Kush either !--but  got Master Kush and  Aphgani Kush -- Mazar-i-Shariff  ? -- Don't care what anybody say that's a dam giant indica Kush  !


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2017)

This kinda Kushy too !--" The White-x- Nepal Indica" -- Out the house of Umbra ! -- She don't play ! 

View attachment 20171122_191527-1-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2017)

I got one them high questions I need some help with !-- U know Kangaroos --Opossum --animals with a pouch for babies ? -- I know they born real immature and climb up into the pouch --latch onto a teat and stay attached as they grow !-- My question is -- How U reacon them little buggers breathe ? -- Put me in a leather pouch with no air --I ain't lasting long !-- Is momma feeding them babies oxygenated milk ? -- Not doubting that it works but -- I just don't understand !-- Maybe a toke or 2 while I contemplate the mysteries of the universe !-- Personally I think there's some things in nature could be better !-- I mean if a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his butt everytime he hop !--So many mysteries !


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2017)

Long day. Picked up pre cooked Thanksgiving meal. Settled in for the night. Smoking something, yeah tk/goji, tasty.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2017)

Okay so I've avoided this thread like the plague for years. I'm working on my second child moving out so I think I qualify now lol. So...what's up old people? I assume terms like lit and on fleek aren't allowed haha.


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2017)

the LED testing 

View attachment IMG_0844.JPG


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2017)

umbra said:


> the LED testing



Looks good dude. What do you have under there?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 23, 2017)

Welcome puffa, we just old folks hangin out gettin high...you prolly fit right in. Hey I really liked your purple BOTM entry, purty flowers!


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Looks good dude. What do you have under there?


I met ThunderFudge at 1 of the Cup Festivals and he gave me a bunch of beans I've been meaning to get to and other stuff.

Lemon Bubba x Sour Larry                Thunderfudge
choco fantasy                                   Riot
Mimosa                                            Symbiotic Genetics
black mamba                                    Exotic Genetix
double purple doja F3                        mine


----------



## mrcane (Nov 23, 2017)

Huge wind and rain power is out...
Candles to puff by.....:48:......


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2017)

stay safe


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hospital don't get holidays off so we gotta put Thanksgiving off this year !

Welcome BBP !-- I'm sure U not the only one didn't want to hang out with some Old Farts !-- It's a state of mind more than age ! 

Wake and Bake !--- Thanksgiving requires an extra special buzz !--So let's get to building the one !


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2017)

Looks like a 5 gallon bucket of Apple Wine bout ready for the freezer so we make Apple Jack today ! -- Getting high and making liqour ? -- Just another day at the beach !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving you old farts.

BBP, in the house, woo hoo.. welcome so glad you finally showed up. fleek you say? lol

Umbra, nice lamp. 

61 degrees here this morning, what? Cane's wind and rain are on the way over here.

Yard dog in the house!!! WOO HOO, hi YD. RE, have a great day today. Glad to see ya.


----------



## yarddog (Nov 23, 2017)

Hey Rose.       Just cruising by.    Bloom is coming up on seven weeks this weekend.    Umbra' potluck still has about 6-7 more weeks.   Congrats on your cbd seeds.  Your Harley tsu is at seven weeks.   Excited to try that for my wife.


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2017)

What up Dog ? -- Good to see U in da house !-- 

Don't know why they call it apple jack ? -- 'cept maybe it's made from apples and will jack U up ?-- It'll all jack U up so I don't know ? -- I think maybe I better go put that Snow Desiel jar up and get something else ?
I might be a little lit up ? 
What da hell is a "Fleek" anyway ? 

View attachment 20171123_095105-1.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Nov 23, 2017)

happy thanksgiving every one ,,,,been coking since yesterday,,,was hoping to have the house finished ,,,but not be,,,spending the day with my son and the inlaws ,,a few outlaws ,,,I have a lot to be great full for ,,,they say don't eat to much,,,hell no I'm gonna eat till I burst ,,,see ya soon zig


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2017)

Decisions ? --Decisions ? -- I just keep all 3 out awhile ? 

View attachment 20171123_102820-1.jpg


View attachment 20171123_102622-1.jpg


View attachment 20171123_102507-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2017)

Zig I know what U meant but--- "Been coking since yesterday" ? -- That's funny to me !


----------



## DirtyDiana (Nov 23, 2017)

My Thanksgiving contribution--
Watch "Alice's Restaurant (The Massacree Revisted)" on YouTube
https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=B_tMzSxvoeA&feature=share


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2017)

Do U really want to talk about the time U had to come get me at the police officer station ?-- I don't !-- 
Get well !-- I don't need U to bring me home a sinus infection !--

I also need 2 cases of empty 750 mil wine bottles !-- case of clear and a case of green !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving...all... power is back up girls won't suffer to bad.....let's puff one...:48:...


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2017)

Just waking up. Wake n bake. Thanksgiving everyone. Alice's Restaurant always on the radio at Thanksgiving. Arlo has family nearby and he would perform locally every Thanksgiving weekend back in NJ.


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2017)

Had some eggs and toast on top some caps -- Knocked me out !-- Nice nap !-- Guess I just Wake and Bake all over again ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2017)

Cane --What happened to the solar system ? -- U don't have any battery storage ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2017)

giving thanks for all the great weed in the world. smoking a big fatty of Jack Herer. the original J1 cut.


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2017)

Having some Panama Powerhouse from up WoodHippy's Holler and ain't complaining !-- Kinda wondering what her babies back there from BBSL gonna be like ? -- Good weed and She finish fast --medium stretch -- rock hard buds !
Spanked her with a super male and see what she got !

Cane only solar experience I got is using a solar panel to charge a deep cycle 12 volt marine battery and pulling the power out thru a DC/AC inverter to run household power !-- Plus if it run down U can charge it off a car !


----------



## Aggie007 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving peeps. Hope everyone is just enjoying the day is much is I am.  Picked out some of my most incredible pieces of hash plant. Going to sit back and watch some football, Ive been working wayyy to hard trimming last few days.


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2017)

Aggie that 'trimming " can wear U out !-- Hope U taking vitamins !


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2017)

I saw some that Thanksgiving Day parade !-- I wasn't impressed !-- In New Orleans when they have a parade the people on the floats throw beads --coin tokens -- moon pies and stuff !-- I didn't see them throwing nothing off those floats today ! -- That ain't no parade !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 23, 2017)

Keef said:


> Cane --What happened to the solar system ? -- U don't have any battery storage ?


Yo bud 
No battery bank... this is the first time that we have lost power for any length of time in the 18 yrs we have been here..
  But speaking of solar panels I just ordered another 16 panels which will give us enough power for the house and enough too power an electric vehicles...soon to come..


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2017)

That meter that let's U feed power back into the grid isn't allowed down here !-- U can run solar but it has to be on it's own circuit !-- I got enough sun to produce much more power than I need plus the wind blows almost all the time !-- Got to have a special permit to have a windmill and they ain't allowed out here !-- U want power ? -- U buy it from the utilities !-- They got some windmills !-- Lots of windmills !-- Lots of BIG AS* Windmills ! --

U ahead of the curve Cane !-- That's  the way it's gotta be!


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2017)

I bet they didn't have a good Thanksgiving at the "Summer White House" !--That whole " Abomination in Alabama " thing ?-- ( Wish I could claim credit for coming up with that line but newspaper beat me to it )-- Knowing Micheal Flynn done flipped and Mueller nipping at Jared's heels gotta suck ? - Bevis and Butt-Head probably ain't got sense enough to know how much trouble they in !-- Not sure they gonna be able to buy they way out this one ?
Caps kicking my as** -- Think I'm go to bed early ?


----------



## mrcane (Nov 23, 2017)

Night cap.......:48:......


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- I hit the floor running this morning !-- Working a nice buzz and the Apple Jack run is done !-- Little over 2 gallons of Apple Jack outta bout  10 gallons apple wine !-- It'll make about two and half gallons of finished Apple Jack from 12 lbs apples !
Time to make another cup of coffee and get back to the pipe ?


----------



## zigggy (Nov 24, 2017)

morning ofc,,,,great thanksgiving plenty of food,stuffing was a little dry((((gray fixed that)))most of the family stopped by(many I have not seen I awhile )my cousin brought me a 1/2 oz of this stuff he called punta rojas (points of red) nicest pot I have ever seen ,,perfectly grown,trimmed and cured,,,it was like seeing a champion dog for the first time,,he pays 400 an oz (in nyc) ,,,the price is crazy but so was the weed,,hoping to save some for new years eve,,,i would love to bring in the new year with a joint of this (2018 is gonna be my year)stay safe be well ,,,,,zig


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2017)

I couldn't afford it if I had to buy at that price !---In a transaction like that there is only one side to be on !--- Zig when U set back up to grow we hook U up with some  fine genetics if U want ? -- All sorts of stuff and thangs up in here !


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2017)

Umbra U never grew this Squish -x- Oregon Lemon out did U ? -- For me the first run is usually just to get cuts and see how the plants grows !-- Lots of indica in this one and gonna be a fast finisher ! -- Me likey !--Next time I run maybe a whole box at once ?-- Still waiting to see if she carries the lemon trait !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 24, 2017)

Good morning OFC Great meal with the Neighbor yesterday.... it's fryday wake and bake my friends...:48:....


----------



## umbra (Nov 24, 2017)

Wake n bake Cane. Keef, I grew the squish x OL and before sexing bugs got them. I have a few more beans, but have been popping so many beans, I didn't have space this run.


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2017)

What up Cane ? --Umbra ? -- Dam bugs !-- This cool spell we had has helped me wipe out the last of the white flies --I think ? -
- S-x-OL like what I do Umbra !-- I got one more to sex !-- Got a spot for a boy picked out !-- If it is a girl I'll just have to live with it !-- Right now I'm sexing a Mazar-i-Shariff -x- BBSL and the grandchild of Umbra's  Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel -- Grandma gonna be hard to beat !


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2017)

Umbra that new light got those Cobb LED chips ? -- How many of what kinda chips it got !


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2017)

Dam helicopters better back up off me !-- Ain't nothing to see !


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2017)

Just them red and white ones !-- I know what they doing !-- They be back in bout an hour !-- I just never get used to it !


----------



## umbra (Nov 24, 2017)

Keef said:


> Umbra that new light got those Cobb LED chips ? -- How many of what kinda chips it got !



no idea


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2017)

Dam !--That's almost loud as Tahoe OG !-- Something very interesting going on in them jars !-- Why does some change so much ? -- Something to ponder whilst I light up !-- Nap Wake and Bake !


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2017)

Umbra I had asked about those chips because I got a couple broken Mars Hydro lights and I been in them and know what make them tick !-- They got switches -- a fan and motor and 2 mini drivers that work like ballast !-- I had sent Giggy a box of busted lights when he wanted to build some !--If I remember right it  looks a lot like your spyder light !- The busted Mars I got all got the same problem !-- After about 2 years a chip will go out !-- The chips hooked up in series so like old Christmas tree lights --One go out ?  That series no work !-- I need to build my own light boards and them Cobb chips might work just fine !-- No where near ready to start yet but I'm watching the next generation of chips then I modify my lights !


----------



## zigggy (Nov 24, 2017)

joint the club brother,,,I could not afford that,,,dude he gets it from sells it for 20$ a gram(so 400 aint so bad) sure as hell could not afford that,,,gave two grams to my father inlaw to hold for new years(no way he will give it back till 12-31),,house almost done,,mostly paint and trim,,, will be done by Christmas,,,,,,


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2017)

Good deal Zig ! -- Then you'll be all ready for next year's hurricane season ! --
 Trimming done made me start thinking that there's got to be an easier way !-- Right now it's not a problem -- Bloom be full again in 2 weeks on a 4 part rotation --8 Bloom boxes -- I run bout 6 my midgets in each and harvest 2  boxes then move 2 boxes to bloom every 2 weeks !-- 

Zig U ever seen one those hash oil cartridges for an e-cigarette ? -- 70 % THC !-- My plan is to turn almost all my weed into dry ice hash then use a rosin press to extract the hash oil to fill carts with !-- I believe the younger generation gonna perfer hash oil carts !


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2017)

Houston --Austin and soon San Antonio got new rules that they have the option of giving U a ticket instead of taking U to jail for less than 2 ounces !-- I'm pretty sure the po-po not even thinking that e-cig might be full of hash oil !-- Sounds to me like that will be the safest way to be holding !-- I'll always perfer my bud but a hit of hash oil once in awhile is nice!


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2017)

Nicotine juice  or Hash Oil ? -- Middle one is my  nicotine rig !-- No fuss --No muss -- No fuzz ! 

View attachment 20171124_140741-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2017)

U know I got brain damage !-- I don't know bout some things like rules and stuff -- Before I even look I got a question !-- U know I'm looking for a place for the Stoner Ranch !-- Anyway that city not too far where that guy shot up the church !-- I think some properties gonna come up for sale soon when lots of people just want to get away -- It would be a nice secluded out the way place for a grow house ? -- Is there anything wrong with looking at property up there ? -- I'm not out to take advantage of anyone in thier time of sorrow !
I could make the pharm so disappear up there !-- My biggest problem is that I want to keep the beach house and get the farm !


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2017)

Maybe we need to get that dude some Lego blocks or something let him build a little wall and ban somebody ? -- Stress starting to affect his game !-- U see today ? -- He was hooking on one hole and slicing on the next ! -- 
That's all the cow pasture pool talk I know !-- Game don't make much sense to me !-- Maybe we hit a ho bunch of balls before we walk way da "ef" down there where they at just so we can hit them again ? -- Now I could dig one them golf carts !--Doing donuts on that slick grass around them holes ? -Sounds like a hoot to me ?--- I could learn to play golf --If they let me drive !


----------



## zigggy (Nov 25, 2017)

morning ofc,,,,hey keef I could not stop thinking that,,,spent all this money and hard work only to loss it all next summer,,,damm hurricanes ,,,still would rather battle hurricanes here in the south then live up north.....im northern by birth,, southern by the grace of god ,,,,,,,


----------



## Aggie007 (Nov 25, 2017)

Morning peeps. Nothing special about the coffee this morning. Got my last regular season game to watch against those corn dog tigers. Its funny out here. I thought I would get the most interest in lemon tree and honey banana but interestingly enough these medical brokers seem to have the most interest in the Texas hash plant. That is a strain that this guy made 22years ago is crossed with African queen. Best long lasting taste of any bud period!


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Zig - I did all the hurricanes I can handle !-- Still tore up around here !-- Cities are beginning  to hurt from lost taxes -- FEMA screwing everyone like they do !-- We know they coming U load what U can and run ! 

Aggie they started in on me a couple years ago to move to a free state so I could grow legally !-- I figure if I can stay outta jail until they loosen up the law some I'll be in good shape !-- The wife (D.D.) -- Had that job offer 3 and a half hours from home that was too good to pass up -- We got got her an apartment in Austin and we in the midst of change and not sure whether we gonna sell the beach house and get a place closer to her work where I can grow !-- I gotta get her outta the hospital before that stress starts hurting her health !-- Only skills this old fart got are against the law !-- I'm crippled up -- brain damaged and shouldn't have a snow balls chance in hell of replacing that high dollar Nurse salary but I can if they let me work !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 25, 2017)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine...
   Let's  Kick off this morning...:48:......


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

70 and sun at the beach !-- 
I think I got another couple girls !-- Mazar-i-Shariff -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus - Strawberry -x- BBSL !
This one can't beat it's grandma we done messing with Strawberry and Umbra's  Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel will be my Strawberry ! -- GDP-x- BPU is my Blueberry -- Got chocolate and Lemon -- Should find some Blackberry smoke amongst these crosses !-- I decided that instead of chasing the variety of the week I needed me some production plants -- Can't measure THC and stuff so I'm grow stuff that wrecks me and hope others like it too ! 

View attachment 20171125_084456-1.jpg


View attachment 20171125_084441-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2017)

Morning OFC. wake n bake. smoking some sour dubb.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2017)

good morning ofc, hope everyone had a good turkey day.  zigggy, i feel the same way about the north, thank god i live in washington state and not in the south.. lol it is good we are happy where we are.

Smoking some strawberry cough this morning. I didn't grow, but gave this guy some seeds last spring and got a jar of pot back, nice. 
Umbra thought of you yesterday a lot. hope all is ok. 
Good morning 2 RE, Keef all the rest of you old farts. Cane what are you doing today?


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

Been cloning this morning !-- Some Nightshade -- King Louie -- Snow Desiel -- Master Kush -- Taking a break for another cup of coffee and polish up this buzz !-- Onward thru the fog !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

That's better !-- Except I'm outta turbinato sugar so had to use white !-- I was listening and headed that way when Aggie first mentioned that Texas Hash Plant !-- I got Mazar-i-Shariff -- ( The one they use to make Lebanese Blond Hash ) -- I might know where to get some pollen from '88g13HP  ? -- I know he would over power most girls but Mazar might be able to hold her own ? -- That'd be a hash plant and a half right there !
Things don't always go according plan !-- So we play it by ear !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

I was not looking at seed !-- but if I was ? -- Would anyone know anything about this--Black Domina ? -- In particular the "Definitive Domina" pheno ? -- I think she want to come to Texas !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2017)

She is in your purple haze, you already have her. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

I like me some Purple Haze too but I think that Definitive Domina still want to come to Texas !-- I got Snow Lotus genetics out the wazoo too  but I don't got the Snow Lotus !-- Don't think I need her though ? -- Pretty much got what I want there !--
Still !-- I need that plant with black leaves and Purple bud !-- I seen it in a vision !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

Ya'll see how Rose do me ? -- I get these seed and find a beautiful girl make Purple bud !-- I ask about it's genetics and she say --It's not listed anywhere !-- Now I know it's got some Black Domina in it !-- Bottom line is I got a beautiful Purple girl make great smoke !-- Good enough for me !


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2017)

you know that's Cane's cut of gdp x bpu ... and there's some hash plant in there


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2017)

sorry wrong Cane's cut, it would be gdp x br


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> good morning ofc, hope everyone had a good turkey day.  zigggy, i feel the same way about the north, thank god i live in washington state and not in the south.. lol it is good we are happy where we are.
> 
> Smoking some strawberry cough this morning. I didn't grow, but gave this guy some seeds last spring and got a jar of pot back, nice.
> Umbra thought of you yesterday a lot. hope all is ok.
> Good morning 2 RE, Keef all the rest of you old farts. Cane what are you doing today?



eh yes and no, they call it life


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

That's the plant look I want Umbra but GDP-X-B.R -- beat me O.K. ?-- They won't germ anymore or pop and die !-- I went at it 5 times !-- It beat me !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

I spent a long time in the medical field and more than one smoke a little weed !-- This right here gonna be one they favorite varieties !-- U gotta know I'm grow lots of this !-- Nurse Larry in da house ! 

View attachment 20171123_102820-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Nov 25, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> good morning ofc, hope everyone had a good turkey day.  zigggy, i feel the same way about the north, thank god i live in washington state and not in the south.. lol it is good we are happy where we are.
> 
> Smoking some strawberry cough this morning. I didn't grow, but gave this guy some seeds last spring and got a jar of pot back, nice.
> Umbra thought of you yesterday a lot. hope all is ok.
> Good morning 2 RE, Keef all the rest of you old farts. Cane what are you doing today?



Just back from Tai Chi in the park was a perfect fall morning in the park....then off to farmers market also hit two Christmas bazaars....
Now I think we should get Ripped....:48:.....


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

Umbra shoulda named this one "Super Glue " -- U let her go to amber she turn U into a statue glued to the couch and O.K. with it !-- I take her early !-- If I let her go to amber and  put her in the dark last 48 hours or so as she finished ? --scares me to think about it ! 

View attachment 20171122_191527-1-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2017)

Lets do get ripped Cane, I'm down. I am smoking some green lotus. yum Sounds like you had a good morning.
i just put a turkey breast on the traeger. 

Keef, i am so glad you love the nurse, i do too. She was in a dispensary in southern Cali. 
Ok, here is what i know about your purple haze. I am sorry it isn't black domina, it is black dahlia and lemon berry haze and some other stuff. It is very special, bred by a very special grower.


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2017)

lol black dahlia is gdp x blackrose


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

Ain't funny Umbra !-- 5 times I went in after after that thing !-- I only got one plant-- she hermied 2nd time I run it !-- 
PH a beauty Rose and potent !-- NL is a good name for a medicine plant -- Fact is --she is good medicine -- for just about what ever ails U !
Lot's of ya'll live in free states and got pharmacies and stuff -- There is an established weed market !
Once I gave my old dealer dude a chunk of hash -- I thought he was gonna cry !-- He said he ain't seen hash in 25 years !--When they loosen up some as they are in some cities already ? -- I'm be like a fox in the chicken coop !-- I'm rock they world !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2017)

The black dahlia is what hermies, is that right Umbra? That is what the breeder of keefs plant told me.  I have russet mites in my seed project, but i think it will be ok. my point is i will have to shut down for a while after the seeds are done, but when i do I will plant a seed of that purple plant that keef has. as well as new cbd seeds, i hope. and kimbo kush and a high cbdgreen crack. what? attitude seed bank.  

How long will russets live without plants? hmmm?


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

U know that thing where I don't know how to leave things alone ? -- Them 2 girls up there got daughters ! 

View attachment 20171125_165117-1.jpg


View attachment 20171125_165055-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

How cold it get at night Rose ? -- Open the bathroom window and freeze the dam mites !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

This old stuff Rose ? 

View attachment 20171107_105035.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2017)

That is beautiful Keef, really. Man, i think i am drooling. that is so pretty. 

I think i will stick 2 of the worse plants outside tonight, it will be 43. 
Bud sprayed them.


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

Rose I still got 5 of the  PH seed U sent should U ever want them back ? -- I also got a mess of seed from breeding the BBSL to it !-- Plus I got a pollen bag and momma lives !-- Somewhere in them seed is my "Purple Rose" !-- A single girl that make Purple bud and blackberry smoke !-- Probably won't be that hard to find !-- I got 4 candidates up and growing !-- May not be in these 4 but it will  be in those seed !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2017)

Tab Benoit ? -- Oh Lawd !-- He off into them swamp blues !-- Save yourselves !-- It's too late for me !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 26, 2017)

Keef said:


> Tab Benoit ? -- Oh Lawd !-- He off into them swamp blues !-- Save yourselves !-- It's too late for me !



Hes a good one, I got to see him a couple of times here in California...


----------



## zigggy (Nov 26, 2017)

I have nothing but love for my neighbors of the north,,,but there are just so many of them,,,,and there always in a hurry ,,,your right rose ,,,its all about finding a place to call home,, a place you feel you fit in,,for me its FLA,,,your never more then an hour away from the beach,weathers great most of the time,,,,,zig


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- 70 and humid at the beach !-- Time to burn !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !
Caps kick in I'm be alright !-- 

RE -- I pulled up Tab playing live at The Funky Biscuit in Boca !-- The weed and the music ? -- I kinda got lost in it !-- I'm sure I had the day all planned out but I don't remember the plan anyway !-- I forgot what's  in this pipe too but it seems to be working !


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 26, 2017)

.

Morning all!!

Doing GREAT (myself)

thought I'd post up a few pics of what became of seeds I popped a week after I got home from brain (cancer) surgery...
since popping, I've passed them on to my friend and also passed on anything/everything I learned about growing so far.
looks like he's getting it! 

:48: 

View attachment IMG_2236.jpg


View attachment IMG_2237.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2017)

I was born and raised in East Texas but left soon as I found a way outta town thru the army !-- I been around some since then but fate brought me back to Texas !-- I was doing just fine in the swamp north of New Orleans -- Then Katrina came to call and I didn't want to be there no more !-- Home is where I'm at !
I pretty much only got one problem with the north !-- I don't do cold anymore !-- I don't like big crowds either 
but that's  just too much stimulation for my brain damaged self !


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2017)

What up Joe ? --Somebody doing something right !-- How's that "FU" Cancer car running ?-- U still holding your own Cuz ?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 26, 2017)

Keef said:


> What up Joe ? --Somebody doing something right !-- How's that "FU" Cancer car running ?-- U still holding your own Cuz ?



Kicking *A S S* my friend!
ALL MRI's have come back "A-OK looks great, see you in 2 months"
(MRI every 2 months for life)

I'm feeling 110% , and enjoying the F out of life!!!

FUCC just got dropped off for stage 2: TURBO!
4 days ago 
I'll be sure to post up pics as the build progresses.

Love ya all :heart:

FUCC:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA5ddKNR6Wk[/ame]


:48:


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2017)

Joe since the 1st time I saw your car I had a problem with it !-- It's too pretty !-- Stand out like a sore thumb !-- Need to put a beat up old car skin on it !-- Mismatched quarter panels and some rust spots !-- It don't need to look like what it is ? -- I fell in love with that El Camino used to run with the Street Outlaws !-- Ugly as* car built to piss people off !


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 26, 2017)

.

I'm letting the Stingray emblem on the side (denotes base model) be my "wolf in sheep's clothing"

alas but one good stab at the throttle will whistle and blow-off my disguise 
(hoping to stay ahead of the ZL1's 750 (crank) horse power... methanol injection, if needed.)  

Street and Race Turbocharger - GEN2 
PT7675 CEA® V band Housing  x1.00
PTE 46MM Wastegates  x2.00 
50mm BOV  x1.00

:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:


PS  
LOVED these subtle flames 

View attachment IMG_2115.jpg


View attachment IMG_2116.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2017)

We get some street races down here when the po-po jump a smuggler and he trying to make the river and a splash down !-- Be hard to drive something like that off the river bank into the Rio Grande !-- They don't slow down either !-- Get that load into the river and U can recover it and try again another time !--Not so much the car !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2017)

Well good morning and thank you, Joe, for making my day. love the car, the subtle flames and your mri results and you.. Nice pot plant too, looks like your protege listened. 

Good morning all, a chili day up here in this corner.  Good to see you all.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 26, 2017)

Good morning OFC 
Joe nice ride ..glad to see you are doing well..
Hi Rose warm and rainy here in my corner
Sleep in, time to puff a fatty ....:48:


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2017)

I guess borrowing it for the weekend ain't gonna happen ? -- I bet I could just about clear the river in that Thang ? -- Be a hard landing but it could be done !
What up Cane ? --Rose ? -- 73 and sunny at the beach ! -- A good man would get up and get some stuff done today !-- I ain't that good !--


----------



## mrcane (Nov 26, 2017)

Just watching the plants grow nice day to just chill.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 26, 2017)

Good morning you old potheads, we had a great weekend with the family. They dragged my old a*s up and down all over SF but now Im home in my easy chair. Aint gonna get up for a week... Hope you all had a great holiday too...


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2017)

I got an empty fermenter and a yeast culture !-- Feel like brewing something freaky ! -- U know that Hawaiian Punch concentrate ? --I might ? -- Or Fruit Cocktail in heavy syrup ? -- I got blueberry - coconut --Pear and apple !-- Been wanting to try an orange liqour  recipe I got but 5 gallons of O.J. ? -- I had a big as* pile of Baker's Sweetened  coconut flakes and some sugar on the check out belt !-- Checkout lady looked up with a funny look and and said-- what are U gonna do with all this coconut ? -- I said --Make coconut brandy !-- And we laughed and laughed !-- Once I took the oil off she fermented just fine !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2017)

Morning peeps. Joe, awesome. wake n bake Sunday. Getting tuned up for some football. Bunch of clones are rooted so transplant day.


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2017)

Stay outta my head Umbra !-- I got roots too !-- They mommas ain't even finished 1st run yet !-- They still got a month to go !-- 

View attachment 20171126_111909-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2017)

Oh!-- Left to right we got Squish -x- Oregon Lemon -- Nurse Larry -x- BlackBerry Snow Lotus and White Indica -x-BBSL !


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2017)

Here we got SR 91 on the left and Master Kush on the right ! 

View attachment 20171126_112122-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2017)

Nap Wake and Bake !-- Still got no plans to do anything constructive today !-- I gotta Google some stuff cause I'm confused !-- What's  the difference between Conspiracy Against the United States and Treason ?
I'm miss my news soap opera when they shut him down !
Well we burning or not ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 26, 2017)

Rain, football and weed goin on right here in NorCal today...


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2017)

Kenny Wayne Shepard -- 10 Days Out !--The documentary !--  Oh We gonna listen to some blues now !--


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello peeps.  Hope y'all had a great Turkey day.  I'm glad to be home.  Joe tha's awesome man, glad to hear it.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2017)

What up Nick !-- U hear that?  --It's my head !-- Everything still where it post to be when U got back ? -- Bury them dam jars !-- I ain't talking about dig one hole and put everything in it !-- No Mane bury one here couple  there !-- Ain't nobody knows where they at but U !-- Somebody might find a jar?  --Maybe 2 but U ain't finding much !


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Just got up and had a message D.D. on the way home for a few days -- The place is a wreck !-- I ain't good enough to jump up and spend the next couple hours cleaning !-- Figure I got 2 choices left !-- Get high enough to not mind getting in trouble or get her high enough she don't mind the place being a little messy !-- Do them both U say ? -- I need another cup of coffee and my pipe !-- This gonna take me a minute !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 27, 2017)

Morning OFC 
Keef I am right there with you house is a mess and mama's coming home tomorrow from Italy...
First we get high then maybe we can cleaner up...
............:48:............


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 27, 2017)

G'mornng everyone.  Lets share some of this good homegrown.  :48:What kind is it?  It's Homegrown!  My homegrown is the best around as far as I'm concerned and youse guys an' gals smokin' the same sh!t as me!  

Keef, I stashed them jars all over before I left.  Best news was no-one tried to get in while I was gone. :joint4:


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2017)

I need to decarb something !-- I'm need more caps !-- Nick homegrown used to be a bad word but if this is bad ? --I don't want to be right !


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2017)

BBSL took some the stretch outta Nurse Larry !-- The one I got only a medium stretch and works fine but
the baby girl looks nice !-- Little more indica !-- 
Cane --I quit !-- I been in trouble most my life! -- What's  one more time gonna hurt ?-- Got some fine bud in the oven to make caps !-- Still waiting for sex on Mazar-i-Shariff and a Black Strawberry ! -- I think they both girls !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2017)

I would venture a guess that few people round here ever smoked anything but Mexican brickweed weed !
Hash is just a myth !-- No one ever seen that stuff !---Weed with names ? -Never heard of such a thing !--- That's  another reason I'd like to stay in the area !-- They gonna love everything I can throw at  them !-- and I'm loaded for bear !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 27, 2017)

People here know two types of weed.  Green and brick.  Thats how they differentiate them as well.  When I smoke with 'em I usually have pre-rolled they joints I take so they don't see it.  Funny story.  When I was heading down south for thanksgiving, I got offered a couple of nice nuggs by some stranger at a scenic overlook I wuz stopped at.  They were nice and pretty stinky, he was proud but it was product to him, you know?  To return the favor, I walked over to the jeep and pulled out my jar.  I gave him a couple of buds and his comment was "this looks like it came off the pages of High Times."  Made me proud but that just goes to show how far homegrown has come.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2017)

I know that's  right Nick !-- We got the genetics ànd we can take it from seed to aged manicured bud !
If it can be done with weed there's a very good chance someone up in here know how to do it !-- Store bought weed ? -- We probably beat it !-- Found me a dry ice place not far away serves lots of sportsmen they'll never even question why I want dry ice !-- Big trouble U get caught making Concentrates in Texas !
I figure that's  what they'll go for once they got a choice !- Most around here would also think eating weed would be a waste !-- Not my way !
Fate be pushing me at these Indicas and mostly Indicas  !-- I think I'm just roll with it !-- 50 days is less than 60 days on finish ? --


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 27, 2017)

Never mind the concentrates, my son got ripped on one good toke of my stash,  thats concentrated enuff


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2017)

D.D. made it home !-- 
Nick I perfer bud myself but some bigger cities have passed local laws that allows the cop the option of giving a ticket if U get caught !-- I think an e-cig cartridge would make the chances of getting caught a lot smaller and I think people will pay handsomely for that security !-- Plus I'm looking for a work around on the trim tip !-- I don't like trimming !-- So maybe I strip the fan leaves-- dry it --then shake it --press the oil and fill cartridges might work least for awhile ? -- I got some the same genetics U got and so I know what quality U talking about !--


----------



## yarddog (Nov 27, 2017)

you guys ever hear from Ness anymore?


----------



## yarddog (Nov 27, 2017)

@umbra      bpu still rocking and rolling.   nice work umbra.    this plant packs a punch, carries good weight too.   and smells oh soo good 

View attachment 0437ac57cabcfb970f24ce3e7778278b6b05f3ee_1_375x500.JPG


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2017)

What up Dog ? -- Haven't heard from Ness in awhile !-- She had a total knee operation so I'm thinking she mighta had a problem with it !-- I know that plant !-- I got some BPU-X-B.B.(B.B. King )  seed in a bottle but I run GDP-x- BPU as my Blueberry -- Close call I just like it a tiny bit more !-- I sent Giggy some seed fathered by that BBSL male -- I got plenty more if anyone wants some ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2017)

Got D.D. down for a nap !-- Worked 7 pm to 7 am then drove 3  1/2 home !-- She tired and very high !
Ya'll gotta quit accusing of looking at seed !-- It was just a quick peek !-- Somebody need to learn me the difference between Kush and Haze ?--


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2017)

Anybody know anything about something call "Crystal Candy" ?-- That's it !-- I'm taking another dose of caps and climb into some seed shopping !-- I'm high !-- I don't care !-- I do what I want !-- Indica Landrace seems like a good place to start ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2017)

Lost this one !-- Got some more seed and I want it back !-- When I started this one it was still called Golden Ticket -x- Box Of Chocolate !-- Umbra named it "V" !-- She nice ! 

View attachment 20171127_152535-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2017)

Apple Jack came out great !-- Per D.D. !-- I agree !-- Safe to say I am checked off on Apple Jack !-- She up after her nap !-- She had caps and woke up high ! ---She a wobble head now !-- Testing this O.F.C. Strawberry -- Umbra's  Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel got some competition from her daughter by Bud's Strawberry Rhino boy !-- Smells like a Strawberry field in the morning !


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2017)

yarddog damn she fine looking


----------



## zigggy (Nov 28, 2017)

morning fine people ,,,,house dam here done ,,,gonna start building my two rooms,,need a little help??? I have a 10x10 flowering room and 3 (600hps)how many plants can I grow happily in that space,,,(room has good air flow as it has its own a/c vent),as for the veg room its a 4x6 old walk in closet I have 3 t5s flows 4ft long (6 bulbs),,,im good on the veg room ,,friend of mine gonna hit me with as many rooted clones I need ,,just not sure how many I should ask for ,,thanks for any help,,,gonna try to upload some pics ,,,,,


----------



## mrcane (Nov 28, 2017)

Morning OFC.....:48:.......


----------



## mrcane (Nov 28, 2017)

Ya man 8 days I have roots popping out of my clones 
So far 4 Nurse Larry and 1 Pennywise


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2017)

Morning OFC. Hey Cane


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 28, 2017)

G'morning all.  24 degrees here this morning and sunny. Now, what do I want to wake up with this morning?


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2017)

Buenos Dias O.F.C. !-- 72 and humid at the beach !-- Burn'm !--It's what we do ! 

Zig maybe someone else better give U advice on how many plants to put in there !-- I don't play by the rules !-- Sounds like U a dirt farmer too ? -- I don't know much about dirt farming !-- I maintain over 2 dozen varieties in a square meter under LEDs !-- I'm sorting thru them and got to shed a bunch of them so I can run fewer -bigger plants !-- Right now I'm running midgets-- I bloom a bunch of 8 inch tall plants without giving it much thought !-- If I go up on plant size I gotta go down on plant number !-- Next week my bloom be full again !-- I got 8 of those black boxes with yellow checkerboard lids ! -- I'm running about 6-7 small plants per box in bloom -- I move 2 boxes (12 plants) to bloom every 2 weeks! -- When bloom is full these 60 day finishers  --2 boxes start coming out bloom every 2 weeks !-- I'm gonna go up on plant size and run only 4 plants per box but I gotta loose some varieties first and there''s some hard decisions to make ! --Since I use a walk in closet as veg and cloning station
I can give U some advice about that !-- U need some LEDs  !-- It's gonna get too hot in there without them !-- I got 4 of my LEDS in a walk in closet and I can keep it under 80 degrees !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 28, 2017)

Have to make a run into the City tonight pick up my wife is flying in from Rome...


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2017)

I got some dam traitor dogs !-- When D.D. not here they my dogs then when she comes home they her dogs !-- I'm have Sleeping Beauty to test chocolate today !-- I got 2 lines of Umbra's  BOC  and I only want one !--Waiting to start more of Umbra's "V" that I lost because  I got several of her children by BBSL to sex soon !-- So I'm wait and see how close they are to mom !-- 
A  BBSL male fall in my lap and they say Keef that BBSL male "bring the fire "-What da hell do U think I'm do ? -- U got to show me !-- Words is easy !


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2017)

Been bouncing something around in my empty head !-- Not sure if there is even a practical application ?
There's this stuff called DMSO that can carry stuff across the skin and into the blood stream !-- I can make a "tincture" (?) -- Rub some on skin and it will get U high or obsorb the THC/CBD !-- It would have to be a very clean extract but would there be an application of such a thing ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2017)

A salve for skin cancer ?-- A rub for injured or hurting joints ? -Just a high thought I suppose ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2017)

they already have cannabis transdermal patches out here


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2017)

Well shows my thinking is at least going in the right direction !-- I myself could make transdermal patches !
More I learn about the plant-- More better for me !-- Just because U know how to do a thing don't mean U have to !-- For instance --THC suppositories?  -- I could make them !-- Unflavored of course but I got no intention of using such a thing !-- Way to many other ways to use !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 28, 2017)

Hotel SeaTac airport bottle of wine some GDP X BR life is good. 
Mama flying in at 22:00


----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2017)

Morning OFC. Hump day.


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Light it up !-- It's what we do !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2017)

Mazar-i-Shariff -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus is working me !-- Sexing one along with this other thing and they both packing the leaves closer together and showing all the signs of being a girl but no hair yet ! -- This Mazar cross gonna be fine !-- Other crosses right behind it like NightShade -- Snow Desiel and some other tasty things with that BBSL male ! -- "He bring the fire " ? -- Mommas didn't need any help so I get back with U about whether he was a super male or not !-- Got to show me something or I call U out !--


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2017)

good morning ofc. Keef, i did stick my worst affected plants outside over night for a couple of nights. the temp got down to 34. I will look at them under the microscope and see if it bothered those creepy bugs. I think it is too cold to purchase beneficials...they would freeze in the mail.

Did you guys christmas shop last weekend? I did a bit. Keef, do you like your roomba? Our dogs bring in so much dirt, i was thinking about getting bud one for christmas. lol


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2017)

About to get D.D. on the road to Austin !-- Be a couple weeks before she make it back home !-- I don't like it but it's  what we gotta do for now !
Rose --Rosie the robot is at the apartment -- D.D. likes it !- U can program it and it got a magnetic strip to keep it in a room or whatever !-- U can program it to clean the floor when it's  a good time !-- Me and the dogs ? --We ain't fans !-- Thing came on at about 2 in the morning one night --- Dogs set off the Oh Sheet something in da house and it gonna get us alarm !-- I jumped outta bed and ran into the wall !-- Dogs came got behind me !-- We didn't run it at night anymore but when it turn on it scare me so D.D. took it !-- I told her I thought it was possessed by the devil and I'm the cure !-- She afraid I'm shoot it so she took it with her !


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2017)

She on the road !-- About the robovac ? -- U live and learn -- After looking around after jumping up and running into the wall from where I fell -- I realized that if the dogs set off like that I probably gonna jump up and run into the wall and end up on the floor again so I moved an assault rifle with 3 -30 round magazines within reach of where I landed !-- I can chop this house down from there !-- Then get the pump scatter gun see if there is still a threat !-- It shoot more than it should too !


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2017)

Riding on a large dose of caps cause I didn't want to be sad about D.D. having to head back to Austin !-- Anyway they kicked in and I ended up breaking them swamp blues again so I got Tab Benoit recorded live playing and I ain't feeling no pain !-- Somebody need to take they old as* back and check the pharm !-- Do some pH --See if any boxes need topping off !-- Plenty to do !-- I pass !-- Where my pipe ? --


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2017)

U know I keep up with the news !-- I just know Rose got her finger on that button that make post vanish but I ain't saying nothing about U know who and them tweets this morning !-- They pretty much speak for themselves anyway !-- It's like 2:40 or something wanna get higher ?-- Working a most magnificent buzz down here !-- Went to the grow room while ago and forgot what I was in there for !-- I hate it when that happens !-- I did take a chance though !-- I got 2 plants I'm sexing and I'm convinced they girls but still got no proof !-- I cloned them anyway !-- If I'm right then about the time the little  momma finish bloom  I'll have cuts ready to replace her --If there is a miracle and either or both not girls then ? -- I chunk the cuts !-- 
Soon as I remember what I was in the grow room for I'm go do it !


----------



## yarddog (Nov 30, 2017)

@umbra Potluck.   almost 8 weeks.   had to fix stakes to the tomato cage, several nice main cola's.  smells a little like cat piss. and gets me zinging like a two stroke. 

View attachment potluck2.jpg


View attachment potluck1.jpg


View attachment potluck3.jpg


----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2017)

yarddog those sativas I did are winners for sure. Thanks for doing such a great job.


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Work it Dog !-- Bud porn in the morning ? -- Sounds good to me cause I don't need to be talking !-- Some midget bud porn ? 

View attachment 20171130_074257-1.jpg


View attachment 20171130_074022-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2017)

1st -- Umbra's --The White - x- Nepal Indica -- Then I bred her to the Black Berry Snow Lotus ! -- 1st run just to get my cuts and a sample of what she can do !

2nd -- Master Kush


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2017)

1st Nurse Larry -x-BBSL

 Then we got SR 91 from up WoodHippy's Holler 

View attachment 20171130_074134-1.jpg


View attachment 20171130_073901-1.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Nov 30, 2017)

umbra said:


> yarddog those sativas I did are winners for sure. Thanks for doing such a great job.


I appreciate the beans.      really, its one of my fav's.   my wife was always afraid to try it since it is a sativa, and she does not want to get all amped up.    she loves it!!   says it makes her trippy, happy and giggly.   it will make you eat though, def speeds my metabolism up when i smoke it.

i have a nice set of northern lights i am going to flower next, but will be flowering out a set of sativa's after that.    i need to figure out what i am going to run though.    i don't have much that is heavy sativa, but i have friends that offered from their collection as they do not have the time to dedicate to a long flower time plant.  i was thinking Panama Red, but i saw a guy grow the same beans under hps indoor and at 24 weeks he had massive airy buds.   he was thinking the plant really needed  a stronger light.  i wanna say he flowered them at 11/13 or something like that.
have a few hybrids with heavy sat effects.   hmmm..     what to run?     always the question....


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2017)

One more thing then I got work to do !-- My newest girl !
This is Umbra's Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel --Bred to pollen from Bud's Strawberry Desiel -- I then bred a girl from that cross to the BlackBerry Snow Lotus from Giggy !-- She straight up O.F.C. genetics ! 

View attachment 20171130_074917-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2017)

Dog I'm moving more toward Indicas and indica heavy hybrids -- I got seed but they mostly indica heavy !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2017)

Don't got no more yeast except what's growing in that Wine back there !-- Didn't want to lose my yeast strain so I bought another bag of apples !-- Getting high and making Apple Jack at the beach ? --It's  what I do !-- I was surveying the pharm !-- They is all sorts of dank back !-- They told me the BBSL male " Bring the fire "-- The fire was already here so what's  he gonna do ?-- Barney's Farm --Night Shade -- Rose's Purple Haze and Nurse Larry  -- Umbra's White Indica and Snow Desiel -- Mazar-i-Shariff -- Master Kush and the rest were doing just fine !-- Now I got girls from some and half got babies and others carrying seed  !-- Means I'm have to smoke my way thru lots of weed looking for trick ponies !-- It's gonna be tough but I'll give it my best shot !


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm considering shutting down and going dark !-- As a grower in Texas --I never expected to wear a target for this long !--They hunt me long enough they'll catch me !-- - I had the stupid idea the world was becoming more progressive and I could see the end of prohibition soon !-- The world changed that's  for sure !-- but not in a good way !-- I don't think I can control my disgust for the current Nazi administration so maybe I should just go away at least for awhile ? -- Dig in somewhere and be invisible ? --I got some fine genetics to work with thanks mostly to U guys !-- I'm sleep on it but if I'm not around for awhile you'll know why ! --I don't want to go to jail and longer I hang out here the better chance a law dog cuts my trail and trees me or I piss someone off and they drop a dime on me   !--  I got some thinking to do !


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2017)

Yarddog, I'm working on some indicas, lol. Blackstar is an up and comer. Black Russian x sensi star.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 1, 2017)

Morning OFC lite rain here and I see it snowing in the mountains...might pot up my girls today.....
First things first.....:48:.....


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2017)

Good morning!  YD, nice bouquet up there. If you want to grow a good structure plant that has a sativa high then i would recommend Satori. She grows like an indica, finishes at 62 days from flip and is a joy. I have some old panama red seeds if you want them. 

Keef are you getting the noids?  I hope not. This nightmare is coming to an end soon.

Good morning umbra.   I see you down there mrcane. Good morning to you too and all ya all. 
Foggy in my neck of the woods today. Thinking about doing the christmas decorating thing.


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

Yep Rose U know how I get sometimes ?--- Head injury and pressure front moving in !-- A pot farmer growing in the belly of the beast ?--I got a right to be a little paranoid !-- I go back and forth between --That's it !--I'm going dark !--and--"F" it I ain't running no more !-- Who knows what da hell I'm do ?
This is Nurse Larry -x-- Black Berry Snow Lotus on the right and Umbra's White Indica  ( The White -x- Nepal Indica ) -- Bred to the BBSL !-- Wednesday they will have been in bloom --4- 5 weeks ? -- Don't know when they gonna finish but dank ain't a question !-- They started frosting up earlier than they mommas -- This about the time thier momma get busy putting on the frost !-- If they do like momma and kick it now ? -- I'm down with that ! 

View attachment 20171201_105047-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2017)

Interesting that one has shiny leaves and the other not so much. Both look good. hang in young man.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 1, 2017)

Morning Farmers.   I got me a new pipe. 

View attachment 20171201_141325.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

Here put some this in it and let's take it for a test drive !-- That's the momma of that one up there on the left !-- Plus in a bong ?-- She melt U !-- D.D. keep buying me glass pipes and I keep breaking them !-- Glass don't bounce for sheet ! 

View attachment 20171201_120636-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

I got something new too !-- A Mazar-i-Shariff -x- BBSL male !-- A giant indica with a super male dad ? -- Another time I'd keep him !-- but - I got my eye on 2 other plants for my next male !-- Snow Desiel -x-- BBSL or Squish -x- Oregon Lemon !--Just break my heart if they girls !--- One day I may want to grow big plants and maybe I grow  giant Indicas? -- I know I got some monsters to sex soon got my interest up - I got seed I'll have a Black Berry Mazar !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 1, 2017)

I'd love to fill it with some of that.  Guess I'll just have to get by with the nurse.  I'm addicted to glass. I probably shouldn't even smoke doobies but hey, I use hemp papers so my hearts in the right place.


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

The Nurse work just fine !-- Good thing about her is U won't smoke too much !-- Don't need to !-- U see her daughter up there ? -Nurse BlackBerry ? Maybe ?-- but I got a NightShade -x- BBSL --I'm sexing several and I plan to call the best girl Black Night ?- -Black Snow =  Snow Desiel -x- BBSL --  I just gotta find the right one but some looking very good !


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

Master Kush carrying some seed fathered by BBSL too !-- Black Kush already taken !


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

Black Domina -- The Definitive Domina !-- I don't need it but I want it !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 1, 2017)

If its frosty enuff, call it Black Crystal


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

Well it ain't like I'm trying to breed a variety !-- Just one girl that do what I want ! -- Crossed him on bout a dozen girls !-- Some more carrying seed !--- Like SR 91 !-- If I get only 2 trick ponies out them dozen girls ? -It will he more than worth it
 !
Hey Rose I just now got the news bout Flynn pleading guilty !- Must have been a sweet deal to only get the one charge !-- He been talking !-- Ain't too many people he could give up above him !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 1, 2017)

A person really needs two varieties for everyday and then maybe a couple of "specials" for the odd day or event.  I wish I could grow everything I want to try and sell off what I don't want.


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

We can't go down to the weed store and try different things being in prohibition states and all !-- I need a weed education and only way to do that was grow a bunch of different kinds and find what I liked best !-- I'm getting a handle on it now and so variety number will be going down !--


----------



## mrcane (Dec 1, 2017)

Afternoon friends just finished repoting my girls from one gal.pots to three gal.....break time mama just got home:48:


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 1, 2017)

Are we having fun yet?   Then join me. 

View attachment 20171201_184044.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

When I was young I swore when I grew up I was never gonna chop wood or haul water ever again !-- I still ain't chopping wood !-- Been hauling water ! -- 20 gallons !-- Not so bad !-- I was smoking something till I lost my pipe !-- In my pocket with my lighter !-- Excuse me !-- Dam it's empty !-- We can fix that !--


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2017)

Nice pipe, st nick!  Very pretty, looks like you have lots to put in it. How does she smoke?

Yup slow news day. 

Cane, i bet you were glad when your wife got home from Europe.  I bet your pots like their new digs. 3 gallon is much better, let their dogs breathe.   I seem to betting a lot.


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

Yep Rose slow news day !-- If my name was Jared I would go out for a pack of smokes or something and keep going !-- Indulging in some Snow Desiel and contemplating the possibility of a "Come to Jesus - Pence " - Presidency !-- I'm not excited bout it !-- Having a problem with my scooter today !-- It sat up a week and keeps dying !-- Was gonna take it out for a ride cause it suppose to get kinda cold for a few days !-- So far haven't even turned the central heating  on this year !-- Last cool snap it got into the 50s so I turned on my dehydrator overnight !-- Temp was in the mid 70's inside next morning !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 1, 2017)

I got some news for ya.  Did a small update to the grow journal.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2017)

Very cute Nick!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 1, 2017)

I try.


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

Running outta screen too Nick !-- Gonna be glorious ! -- I was smoking something but where did .... Nevermind !


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

Still not exactly sure how it happened but when I treated for White Flies I almost killed my only Nurse Larry Cut !-- She circling the drain and I may not be able to save it !-- Los Umbra's  "V" for same reason !-- I got more V seed but all I might end up with of  the Nurse is her daughter !-- I got to be more careful !


----------



## mrcane (Dec 1, 2017)

Yep Nick we haven fun now...
Yep... Rose sure glad mama's home !!!!


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

Sometimes I can do more than one thing at a time !-- I got the first group of 4 PH-X-BBSL growing and I start sexing them in a couple weeks !-- They ain't gonna all make Purple bud and even fewer will be a purple blackberry but no doubt in those seed is "The Purple Rose" -- My Purple Blackberry smoke !-- I only ended up with one plant out some lemon seed Umbra sent me !-- It was a girl !-- I don't know yet if she expresses the lemon trait !-- But one them bottom buds got enough seed to assure me I'll find a nice lemon !-- Got too many strawberries but D.D. couldn't decide which to keep !-- Got blueberries !-- Cafe Mocha but I'm going back into the BOC seed !-- Way Umbra bred this  Box of Chocolate they all different ! -- Might be a Hershey bar plant in those seed !-- Cafe Mocha be nice but she stretch !


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

Just realized I cloned that male Black Berry Mazar the other day when I was thinking it was a girl !-- I think I just keep a piece of him in veg and think about this awhile ?-- I also lied without meaning to !-- I got another unsexed lemon plant from those seed Umbra sent !-- One way or another I'll have a lemon ! -- Might  mix some these Indicas up too ! -- One of them will throw me a trick pony !-- I learnt the value of them trick ponies like that Lemon Tree when it first showed up !-- Breed one male to one female grow out the seed and see if U got a winner or not ?- I gots another way !-- Just like that golf !-- Why hit just one ball ? -- I breed a male to a ho mess of girls then start growing them out and smoking da sheet !-- See what I got !
I know now the plant structure I want so that helps thin them down some !-- Like looking for the prize easter egg ? --


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2017)

I might do something with that Mazar-i-Shariff !-- Ya'll say Keef grow bigger plants !-- I breed that giant indica to Umbra's  B.B.King ( cause that thing got giant something in it !) and I'll need spikes and a belt  to climb it !-- Be up there chopping mushroom sized tricomes off with a hatchet !-- No really !-I seen them both grow it would be capable of being huge !


----------



## zigggy (Dec 2, 2017)

morning friends,,,glad  to be here,,,,,thanks for having me ,,,,,,zig


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Dec 2, 2017)

Good morning OFC, haven't been around for awhile but looking in on occasion.
I am making coconut oil this am but as I was breaking up my buds after decarbing I got high as h ll , even a little dizzy.  Anybody have that happen????
Got to get some blue dream in the vap to settle me down.:vapleaf:


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- That's  the only grandpa noises I know how to spell but I make a lots of different noises !-- 
What up Grandpa ? -- I wasn't there so I don't know but I went the whole loop from making coconut canna oil to just packing caps with decarbed weed !-- I started out putting oil in capsules !-- Messy and I kept licking my fingers ! --- Got it in my ear and my hair and I was high -high !-- I can make that stuff in the microwave in about a minute !-- Making cannacaps like that was a pain !-- I still take canna caps regularly but now I just decarb and use one of those cooking strainer wire baskets to break the weed down into small pieces so I can pack it into caps easier !-- I take a dose of caps and chase them with a spoon of coconut oil --peanut butter or something oily and done !-- Let my belly do the extraction !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

Got a wooden chop stick I whittled down to fit into empty  00 gel caps - I can pack more weed into a cap than U would expect !-- I pack them tight !-- I joke that I can pack bout an ounce in each one !-- I truely have no idea how much I can pack in one but U take too many it make U do what I call the "crab walk"-- 3 points of contact ( holding on to sheet to get around ) !-- I probably eat more weed than I smoke !-- The caps get a hold of U ? -- U can get lost or do like me an lose your pipe or forget what U doing !-- I stay high on caps all the time !-- I have even woke up high !-- Wake and U already baked ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

AK 48 -x- BBSL --plant is from seed and unsexed and under 18 /6 -- U see the white V ? -- She showing sex under 18/6 !-- I don't know how well the pic shows it but I know what I see ! 

View attachment 20171202_090616-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2017)

preflowers, pretty common


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

Do they hermie ? -- It is a girl and I can clone it or is what I see a lie ?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 2, 2017)

Good morning all. It is a cloudy day here in my corner. Need to do some christmas stuff. 

Congrats on the girl Keef.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

Morning  Rose ! --Thanks this showing sex under 18/6 is new to me !--I put aside my cave man mentality of --If U don't understand it ?--Kill it !-- I still got my eye on it but I ain't killing it --yet !
  Just got a message from Bud up in Canada !-- He found a place and is busy putting together a new grow room !-- He be around when he get caught up !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 2, 2017)

I was just thinking about him yesterday Keef, nice. will be nice to see Bud again.  Ok, i am going in.... the christmas room. if you don't hear from me in a few days, might check on me.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

I quit Christmas !-- 20 years in the medical field never knowing if U might have to work the holidays it just hecame a pain !-- After the daughter went off to college I quit planning  anything special -- I still got a live Pre-- Katrina Christmas  tree growing in a big planter out back !-- - Thanksgiving and New Years eve we try but sometimes like this year we got jammed when D.D. got sick !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

Giggy building some lights from some broken lights I sent him !-- The light boards had broken circuits !-- Anyway he doing something with them I'm trying to understand !- Instead of that mess of 5 watt chips he building one -- Driving 6 Cobb LEDs on 3 circuits -- Still trying to wrap my mind around it ! -- I think he on to something on how to build cheaper LEDS !-- I mean they are just a couple  drivers --A fan with motor and the light chips themselves in a frame  -- I been in a few like that 300 watt Reflector Series !-- They do not want U getting to that light board !-- They make it hard -- They do not want U to be able to replace parts !


----------



## Budlight (Dec 2, 2017)

Good day everyone hope everyone is doing well really miss everyone lifes been pretty crazy on this end finally got the new house so  just been going crazy rebuilding everything bought a whole bunch of new lights that I have to put together things are really coming together should be able to hang out with everybody a lot more pretty quick here I sure miss everyone :48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 2, 2017)

.

Trimmed up another "teamwork" plant this morning.

here is the main

(I think he gets it LOL)


:48: 

View attachment IMG_2262.jpg


View attachment IMG_2259.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

DWC Joe !-- He still got it going on !


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

Had to go looking for Bud he had me worried !


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

Where Grandpa ? -- Dis Keef's top secret cannacap recipe !

1--Put da weed on a paper plate and Bake at 240 degrees for half hour (I always give it an extra 5 minutes )

2 -- Work it thru a screen wire basket to break it into small pieces and remove any stems !

3 --Pack it into empty caps with a stick !

Chase each dose with a spoon of coconut oil ( any oil or oily food works fine )
I take 3 doses a day ! 

View attachment 20171202_140002-1.jpg


View attachment 20171202_135333-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 2, 2017)

Beautiful Joe, lovely!.. Welcome home Bud! Nice to see you again.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

Rose I can't find Ness 411 if I ever had it ? -- If U have it can U check on her ? -- I been meaning to check on her for awhile !


----------



## mrcane (Dec 2, 2017)

Whooohooo time to get Higher.....:48:
Joe, Nice job.....yes I think he is getting the hang of it........


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 2, 2017)

1--Put da weed on a paper plate and Bake at 240 degrees for half hour (I always give it an extra 5 minutes )

THANK YOU! I have 4+ oz of popcorn to decarb
It seems I have forgotten those jars over the past 2 years.

onto and into a magic butter machine that shall go 
(I do LOVE the taste of cannabutter straight out of the jar)


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

Glad it help Joe !-- I started by making that slow process coconut canna oil and putting it in capsules and moved thru Making it in the microwave till I finally came to  just decarb and eat it with some oil !-- I find I can judge the dose better !-- It can be hard to judge a consistent dose of good RSO -- Edibles I got a problem with !-- What if I want 2 or 3 brownies cause they good and I forget they got an extract in them ?
I been high like that before and it make U lose your mind !


----------



## Budlight (Dec 2, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Beautiful Joe, lovely!.. Welcome home Bud! Nice to see you again.



 Sure is good to see you rose  sure missed you and Mr. Wilson


----------



## Budlight (Dec 2, 2017)

I sure can&#8217;t wait to find my cap Making stuff it&#8217;s still packed somewhere  The only thing I&#8217;ve unpacked is close tools and my pH pen. 

Dam joe  that sure looks tasty my friend


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

I hate moving ! -- We'll be here when U get time Bud ! --


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

What can U say ? 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 2, 2017)

Thats funny right there Keef!


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

Was to me RE !-- I done put some food on top some caps put some blues on and put the ax men to work !
Clapton and Winwood -- Then some Jonny Lang and Kenny Wayne Shepard !-- Old man blues or young man blues ? -- Maybe "My Head's in Mississippi" -- I Gotsta Get Paid !-- Save yourself cause I'm going in !-- Where my lighter ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 2, 2017)

Sounds like we have compatible tastes in music


----------



## Budlight (Dec 2, 2017)

i think every one will like this http://youtu.be/L4iCaDCX3jY


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

Danity -dank !-- Rosin flew from his finger tips !


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

We went to Jamaica for our honeymoon !-- That Over proof rum and that Blue Mountain Ganga conspired against me and when I was unaware they pushed me off the cliffs at Rick's  on the north Shore !-- I would like to say I bravely jumped or I dove but the pics look like a limp body getting thrown off the cliff !-- Musta fell for a week !-- When I come up all I could hear was ooooooo ! -- Like a moan and I understood why !-- Wasted a perfectly good buzz I did !--


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 2, 2017)

Now I could get into this:  http://www.budandbfast.com/#budandbfast


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

Nick I was thinking about some houseboats in the Laguna Madre bout down the bay 25-30 miles from anywhere !-- A canna bed and breakfast ? -- That's a thought ? -- Lots of people come down here for the fishing ? -- Lots of people like to fish -- Like to get high and fish ? -- Wait I gotta work this out ?-- No property  tax ? -- Wonder what a fellow could turn into pontoons ? --- Everything else pretty much done with RV stuff !


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2017)

Did that whole concept of fake news get kilt when Flynn pleaded guilty to a real crime and implicated the administration ? -- I tolt them U got to squash freedom of the press and brow beat your party into being afraid to stand against U !-- Once U consolidate power U can do what U want !-- It was close !-but --close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades !-- By my count they got about 2 weeks to pass this wealth transfer bill into law !-- The race is on with one eye on Alabama ! -- I'm miss it when it is over !
I'm going to bed !-


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Got my Swerve on already and contemplating  the mysteries of the universe !--Maybe ya'll can help ? -- This Blue Emu Oil ? -- Is the Emus  blue or is the oil blue and what they do with the rest of the emu ? -- I never seen it on a menu !-- Just seems like a waste to render an animal just for it's fat ? --


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2017)

good morning ofc


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2017)

Wake up Umbra !-- We had some rain and my face was hurting so I took a large dose of caps soon as I got up! -- I'm alright now but pretty ripped !-
I been thinking about the Stoner Ranch !-- I want some animals !-- A Jack and Jenny pair of jackasses and some goats with a mean as* Billy goat ! -- I make sure U can't just drive up and I double coon dog dare U to walk in !-- I also want some them 25 pound Brahman chickens and some 100 pound miniature cows !-- I fought a 12 pound roster one time - They got spurs on they feet !-- 25 pounds things might have turned out different ! -- Roster died of naturals causes -- Cause I kilt him !


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2017)

Having scooter troubles !-- Don't want to stay started !-- I think the fuel system is possessed by a demon and I knows what to do about demons !-- Only thing is if I kill it the po-po be out here asking me all them questions and yelling -- Making threats and  stuff like they did last time !-- I just ain't up to that today !
Took a dose of caps !-- I kill that demon another time !--- D.D. say -- Don't take his guns cause then he'll just blow sheet up !-- I'm be civilized today mostly !-- Ain't shooting nothing or blowing nothing up !


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2017)

Full moon tonight so I'm loaded with silver bullets !-- Just in case !-- Kinda getting wrapped up in this obscure blues band called " John Mayhall and The Blues Breakers " -- Put some food on top some caps and boom upside da head !--


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 4, 2017)

Morning O.F.C.  I need to be ambitious today. Figure the odds


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2017)

Good morning OFC. Cold out, 38.


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- I wasn't planning on running today but those cops came outta no where ! -- I thought it was funny anyway !-- That would be a hell of a way to start the day !-- Then they want to know why U ran ? --Cause ya'll was chasing me !-- Don't take a genius to figure that out !


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

Bonsai ! -- It should be against the law to mess with a plant like this !

The mighty Snow Desiel out the house of Umbra ! 

View attachment 20171204_084356-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2017)

Good monday morning. 29 here brrr. 

Off to the trainer and the dentist... Hope you all are having a good monday.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 4, 2017)

Morning OFC Cold here this am 30*
Keef   Nice Bonsai you have there...
    Wake and bake now....:48:


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

Sounds fun Rose !- 
What up Cane ?----I just made another cup of coffee and refilled the pipe !-- So Wake and Bake part 2 for me !-- I grow enough for us so why not mess around with the plant some ?-- If I was moving any I would be growing bigger plants and cranking it out but it might be best I don't keep much on hand !-- With my nephew cleaning me out then Hurricane Harvey I'm just getting bloom full again Wednesday !-- 8 boxes --4 part bloom rotation ( for 60 day or less finishers ) -- Move 2 boxes to bloom every 2 weeks !-- After the rotation is up and rolling again --2 boxes will be ready for harvest  every 2 weeks ! --


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2017)

Hey Keef, your bonsai is rocking it!


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

Another gallon of Apple Jack finished !-- I know ya'll got questions about why I make so much liqour !-- Let me 'splain !-- The smallest white oak kegs I can find for aging are 8 gallon kegs !-- Take me 40 gallons of Apple Wine by the time I get finished to fill one up ! -- I would kinda like to put a keg of each up for a year or so !-- Ain't got but one gallon of Blueberry -Pear and Coconut !-- Tell U a secret cause you'll just get high and forget I told U anyway !-- I sweeten my wine and add more flavor with a concentrate at the end !-- The coconut I use Coco-Lopez --but I  have to remove the fat first !-- That sweet coconut oil I remove is like coconut candy !-- When I got some I like to use it to chase my cannacaps !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

A good man would get up and do some stuff !-- I'm high so that ain't me !-- Just too much John Mayhall and The Blues Breakers to obsorb in one sitting !-- Streaming another concert recorded live on YouTube !
So twist one up and pretend it's 4:20 ? -- O.K. !- Works for me !-- To be a legendary ax man seems like U had to be in the blues breakers at one time or another ?-- I'm starting to see a pattern here !-- Take a dose of caps ---pack a pipe and turn some music on !-- I do stuff tommorrow !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2017)

i got sick at the trainer canceled my dentist.. good night now.


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

Just stay down Rose !-- Some days just bees that way !-- We got weather moving in tonight !-- It's all nice and pretty outside bout 76 degrees and sunny but my face giving me fits! -- Decided early trying to do much would put me down so I just called the day a waste and I'm riding the crest of some caps but still can't do much !-- Bending -- moving my head around rapidly and I can have a balance problem !-- By tommorrow  the pressure will have stabilized and I should be better ! -- I'm have a cup of coffee and see what been happening in our world !-- Never know who Mueller gonna take down next !


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

Children of Waldo !--(BBSL)-- 

1st ya got  Rose's Nurse Larry -x-BBSL 

Then U got Umbra's White Indica --x--BBSL 

From thier looks ? -- This'll work ! -- I know they mommas ! 

View attachment 20171204_155908-1.jpg


View attachment 20171204_155923-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

There's a little indica off in here I do believe ?-- Dankity-dank-dank !-- 

View attachment 20171204_160001-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 4, 2017)

Hey Keef, whataya think of this?  I figure if I'm gonna go hydro,,,,,, 

View attachment CLoner.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 4, 2017)

thats some nice lookin' green right there.


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

Nick that is exactly what I started with !-- Pump ain't got no filter so the micro jets will plug up !-- Running that pump on 15 off 15 will bring the temp right to the edge of being too hot !-- It'll work fine for rooting out cuts if U toss the pump and fill it up with nute water and add an aquarium air stone !-- It's a DWC box for veggies now and needs some care ! 

View attachment 20171204_181049-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

Nick this is the same thing on a larger scale with my improvements !-- Those 2 inch aero baskets fit in a hole from a 2 inch doorknob drill !-- I glue this pump which has a filter to a ceramic tile to stabilize it in the box !-- A bag of adapters comes with the pump and one or 2 will fit into PVC !-- A figure 8 out of PVC with the inlet for the pump in the middle! -- A pack of 50 or more  micro sprayers comes with a bit !-- It's a little big so I use a little silicon caulk to make sure they stay in place but can be taken out ! -- 10 gallons of nute water easily handles the temp of the 15/15 minute pump ! 

View attachment 20171204_181947.jpg


View attachment 20171204_182246.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

If I wanted bigger plants I would use 4-6 inch aero baskets with baked clay balls in the basket --under the foam collar to help stabilize the plant !-- Then just veg them longer !


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

Some might ask --Keef why did U drill everyone of those squares on top your boxes ?-- I smoke a lot of weed --O.K. !-- The pipe had been there all them squares almost laid out like they were begging for it !-- Have drill motor will drill !-- I don't know !--I got high then just kept making them the same way ! -- U don't have to use them all !-- Sheet changes I hear rooted cuts even got value !-- I could root a few !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 4, 2017)

Now you got me thinkin


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

Some my boxes close to 4 years old !-- Something go wrong --Your fault ? --My fault ? No body's fault ? --I  can snatch that pump assembly out and stick a back up in and continue to march !-- Mostly I just take the filter off once a week or so -clean it and replace it !-- I got spares !-- I run a whole bloom cycle without changing out my nute water too !-- I just top off and keep the water above the pump !--Check water level once a week and top off !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm going to be running a RDWC system with 5 gallon buckets and a res for my flower room.  This setup is just for cloning.  I like the idea of the little net pots to start plants in.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

Nick I like them because I can actually watch root growth !-- I know most would take bigger cuts but this just how I learned !

Squish -x- Oregon Lemon 

View attachment 20171204_200951-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

When I get ready to move to bigger cups I'll just place plant aero baskets and all in the larger basket !-- U don't take plants out these baskets !-- Alive !


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2017)

Keef said:


> A good man would get up and do some stuff !-- I'm high so that ain't me !-- Just too much John Mayhall and The Blues Breakers to obsorb in one sitting !-- Streaming another concert recorded live on YouTube !
> So twist one up and pretend it's 4:20 ? -- O.K. !- Works for me !-- To be a legendary ax man seems like U had to be in the blues breakers at one time or another ?-- I'm starting to see a pattern here !-- Take a dose of caps ---pack a pipe and turn some music on !-- I do stuff tommorrow !



Clapton was 16 or 17 when he started playing the Blues Breakers. He deliberately wouldn't show up for gigs because he felt too confined by being in a band. That 1st album he did with Mayhall, you could already hear Clapton's licks standing out. At the same time Tony Topham was leaving the yardbirds, and Clapton was in Art school with Keith Relf. The rest is history.
I never thought I played the harmonica well until I got Room to Move down.


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

What up Umbra !-- Obscure blues band ? -- I thought I might be able to slide it through without notice !-- Shoulda know U would bust me on it !-- Been digging some John Mayhall but Clapton wasn't the only Musician  to come out that band ! -- I was watch Peter Green and other from Fleetwood Mac !-- Might have to watch some more !


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

See my Squish -x-Oregon Lemon cut ? --


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2017)

Up on the alien mother ship they was talking bad bout us !-- They said last month they was stuffing bread up turkey's asses --!  No telling what these crazy beeches gonna do this month !

Beam me up Scotty !--


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 5, 2017)

Keef said:


> When I get ready to move to bigger cups I'll just place plant aero baskets and all in the larger basket !-- U don't take plants out these baskets !-- Alive !



Are you saying you can't get that squish outta the basket?  Good thing I bought 6 inch baskets!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 5, 2017)

Keef said:


> What up Umbra !-- Obscure blues band ? -- I thought I might be able to slide it through without notice !-- Shoulda know U would bust me on it !-- Been digging some John Mayhall but Clapton wasn't the only Musician  to come out that band ! -- I was watch Peter Green and other from Fleetwood Mac !-- Might have to watch some more !



P. A. Green, my all time favorite British blues player.


----------



## umbra (Dec 5, 2017)

Morning all. Keef, s x ol is full of trichomes and your revegging her ... damn. Looking great


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Umbra that's  just a late clone !-- I'm revegging a fresh cut while it's rooting !-- I got a couple more cuts coming on strong that I took earlier !-- I think my cloners make me look like I know what I'm doing but I don't !-- The cloners just work very well for me !-- If it's alive when I put it in a cloner there is a very good chance it'll root !-- I leave a little green on a stump and move it back to veg after harvest it will reveg almost every time ! -- I have revegged a stump 3 times in a row !--No putting it under 24/7 light or anything just move it back to veg and 18/6 !-- It says U can clone with tap water !-- It don't matter !-- I just stick fresh cuts in nute water like everything else !-- I don't know why ? -- Me keep box full nute water !--Timers do all else !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2017)

morning ofc. Fleetwood mac makes me throw up. Never could stand them, but i do have the flu I think.  Eric, on the other hand, is a real fave. 

Smoke pot please.


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2017)

Morning Rose !-- Get better !-- Peter Green and John Macvie left the blues breakers to form Fleetwood Mac I think ? -- 
Anyway U know how car club will get together to work on a project car ? -- This our project car !-- This started as Umbra's Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel --I then bred it to a Strawberry Rhino with pollen Bud sent from Canada !-- I bred a girl from that to a BBSL I got from Giggy !-- This is the child of that union !
Anybody got something they want to add to the genetics ? -- I don't have many seed but I got pollen and the momma !-- Or just send me pollen and I breed it --It already got some fine genetics !-- I still run "Granny" (the Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel and momma !) - U want I breed it to something and send U seed ?-- I have no plan about where the line goes !-- All I know is it drips with dank !


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2017)

Guess I could post the pic ? 

View attachment 20171205_093520-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2017)

I didn't see where Nick ask if I could get that S-x-OL out that aero baskets and collar !-- When they real small U can if U real careful but ain't no need !-- I'll leave it on and it won't hurt nothing !-- I'd drop basket and all into a 6 inch basket !-- I get it back after harvest !-- One day I'll veg them bout big as that thing up there then move them into 6 inch baskets with baked clay balls let them grow a little and settle in flip them when I want !


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2017)

Storming !-- Got a most magnificent buzz working !-- Blues on YouTube !-- Young man blues !-- John Mayer and Gary Clark Jr. -- Crossroads Guitar Festival !-- Got a good attitude !-- ( ain't my fault / I ain't doing it !) 
I think it was the cannacaps !-- I don't know the pipe is holding it's own !-- Umbra's "V" !-- I got to grow some more of this !-- Back to the blues !-- Tedeski- Trucks band coming on !-- That's another young man can play !-- If U a guitarist for Allman Brothers band U got to be good !-- Where my pipe ? -- Want a cup of coffee ? -- Yes I think I do Other Keef !-- Then U go make it !-


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 6, 2017)

Morning everyone!  Keef, I know the feeling about the V.  I'm really regretting not trying harder to save a cut of the Thor's Hammer.  I'm gonna miss it when its gone.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 6, 2017)

Let's get high 

View attachment 20171206_115315.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Don't got many words today -- 49 rainy and nasty !

1 Squish -x- Oregon Lemon 

2 On the left -- The White -x- Nepal Indica ( courtesy of Umbra ) ---x-- Black Berry Snow Lotus 
   On the right is the child of Rose's Nurse Larry fathered by BBSL 
   They dank !
3 -- Master Kush 

View attachment 20171206_142334.jpg


View attachment 20171206_142352.jpg


View attachment 20171206_142411-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2017)

frost everywhere


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 6, 2017)

umbra said:


> frost everywhere



You ain't lying.  I think you need to open a seed bank.


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2017)

I haven't grown anything Umbra bred that wasn't killer !-- Same with stuff I got from Rose too !-- Nurse Larry and her Purple Haze been good to me !-- They said Keef that BBSL male "bring the fire "-- I don't know these things but I know how shake a limb  in a pollen bag !-- I was out to find out if this was true !-- He ain't hurt nothing from the looks of things ?-- That Squish -x- Oregon Lemon  carrying some BBSL seed too --1st run and never been in a pipe !-- If she don't carry the lemon trait maybe it'll surface in  a child ?--Those plants in the pic got maybe 2 weeks left !-- The NL and WI crosses started the frost faster and heavier than they mommas --This about time they would get busy !-- Neither had a problem getting frosty but they really start to put it on with about 2 weeks left these already frosty !


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2017)

I got high one time after I got some this AK 48 in the pipe from seed I got from WoodHippy! -- Had to take my socks off and do some math !-- If I had a team of 50 day finishers instead of 60 day finishers ? -How many more harvest could I get in the same space in the same amount of time in a year ?  -- Carry the 4 ? -- That be more !-- Dam I'm good at some math !


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2017)

Good morning OFC. Time to make the doughnuts...


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !- 46 and rain at the beach !-- 
Umbra U not around the fires are U !-- News say California burning down !-- Along with bringing peace to the middle east it's a top story !-- Don't get burned down !


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2017)

South of me by about 300 miles


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

Good deal !-- Don't be there !--- Looks bad !--


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2017)

donuts Umbra? Good morning all. This flu is winding down. bud and i both on day 4. 

Cold outside this morning...20 maybe. 

Smoke please.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

On my last pack on matches !-- Been outta lighters for 2 days --Almost outta Pepsi too so I gotta go out in the cold rain !-- Dam !-- Not til I run outta matches !


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

Feel better soon Rose !-- Donut man got to get up very early to have hot fresh donuts ready for the morning rush!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2017)

Morning Troops.  Smoke doobies Keef, a pack of matches will last longer.  Its snowing like mad here.  I ain't about to go out


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

I know how to start a piece of paper on fire with an electric stove !-- Just a cold drizzle !-- Might get some snow on the mainland tonight but I got ocean water not far on either side and it holds lots of heat !-- Ain't gonna get no snow here !-- Just nasty cold and wet !


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

Nick I can't smoke a doob of this stuff by my self !-- Make me crazy !-- I been thinking I need a smaller pipe too !--


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2017)

Yeah,  I kinda have that problem too but I deal with it.  1st world problems, right?


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> donuts Umbra? Good morning all. This flu is winding down. bud and i both on day 4.
> 
> Cold outside this morning...20 maybe.
> 
> Smoke please.


Just an obscure reference to an ad for duncan donutz from the 1980's. Guy would get up at zero dark thirty half a sleep to get up and make the donuts.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2017)

I remember those commercials.  It used to be a popular saying.  Jeez, I guess we gittin' old


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm too young to remember that commercial with his little hat and all !-- 
Yep Nick --1st world problems !-- I don't mind !-- I went thru them army survival courses --I can build a dam fire many ways !-- Jack Pot !- just found a big as* box of kitchen matches !-- I ain't going no where yet !
Just took a dose of caps -- I'm be fine !-- 
Hey Nick how's that SCROG looking ?


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2017)

Lookin like a forest of bud


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2017)

Oops 
For some reason I can't upload pics


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

I bet !-- The pic problem not on your end I tried to post some a couple times this morning !-- No Go !


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

They say we might get a dusting of snow in the city so they canceled school !-- Ya'll people used to snow might think that's  funny but U don't understand !-- Most the locals ain't never drove on ice !-- D.D. up in Austin say they gonna get flurries in the hills around there !-- All I got to say is let the 2017 Texas State  Destruction Derby begin !-- If there's ice on the road and the light turns red just stomp on that brake !-- I'm sure U be just fine !-- Do not be out there when the roads get iced over they will kill U !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2017)

Lemme see iffn this works.  Loaded it to my 'puter 1st.  Nope, that don't work either.  Oh welll, lotsa buds take my word.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

I saw it bout the time U flipped it ? -- I could tell then U gonna have table of Bud!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 7, 2017)

.

:48: 

View attachment IMG_2287.jpg


View attachment IMG_2284.jpg


View attachment IMG_2286.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2017)

Joe,  thas' jus' nasty!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2017)

today 

View attachment Dec 7 Day 22.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2017)

Whatever wuz wrong, seems to be fixed now


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2017)

Nick, wow


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks.  A man can do a lot with a couple of plants and some pink light............(;


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2017)

The right front corner is kinda bare 'cause I broke a pretty big branch in the beginning that was filling that corner.  Probably 15% of the plant at the time.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

How long it got to go Nick ?-- Looks great !-- Now if I could just talk Joe into letting me borrow his ride for the weekend all would be well !-- 
I'm off to the gun show this weekend !-- See if I can pick up another cheap SKS and one them big boxes of Chinese surplus bullets !-- I don't like what is happening in the news and it would make me feel better ! -- My grandpa would roll over in his grave if he knew I didn't stand against Nazis ! --


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2017)

have a meeting scheduled with warden of folsom prison. installing x ray there.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

Don't pay no mind to me !-- I'm a heathen ! 
Umbra do U have to wear one those radiation badges to keep up with how much radiation U got hit with !
They give me one so I put it under a flouroscopy tube and cooked it !-- Found out just how much they had our back ! -- No one even said a word about how much radiation I had supposedly got hit with !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

When the O.R. I worked in got one those early medical lasers and they were giving us an in service and when I laid hands on it I reminded my peeps that some of them had pissed me off in the past and I been bidding my time to get even and looks like this my day ? -- People split !--  The in service was over ! --


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

I had to go to the boss's office !-- Again !-- It was funny as hell and well worth it !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2017)

It is currently day 23 of 12/12 and its NL, whataya think? another 40?  You needs to remember, last time it got stole right at the end.  The last single that I grew was under HPS and it finished totally different from the led grow.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

Nick I would guess a little less under that "pink light " !-- I think plants from the same variety will vary some in how fast they finish -- Just seems to me they finish faster under LEDs !-- Might be just me too !-- I smoke a little weed U know ? -- Caps just kicked in and I can jump tall buildings with a single bound !-- In my mind !


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2017)

Been batting around this thought I first heard of back when I was in the FFA !-- Hybrid vigor !-- U breed 2 purebreds from different breeds the offspring will most times out do either parent !--Only thing is it loses some of that vigor but stabilizes in succeeding generations !-- To a point ! --  Wonder if that applies to weed ? -- I think it might ?


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2017)

I have heard theories about clone vigor and strains starting to drift after cloning several generations.  I can believe it because I've seen first hand clones that, due to environment, respond totally different then the parent.  In my case it was like the clones were a different plant and clones of those clones were never the same again.  Hybrid vigor is a real thing and seed companies for farmers breed just because of that.  Then the GMO the things so they can't reproduce but thats another story


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2017)

If I remember right this was day 63, same day I got ripped off. 

View attachment NL day 62.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Dec 8, 2017)

Morning peeps.   Cold and raining here.    Seems like it's cold and raining everywhere.        Thinking about moving further south.        where can I go that never dips below 65 degrees?


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !
Yo Dog I"m thinking about Puerto Rico !-- 32 and Snowing at the dam beach !-- I can't go much further south !


----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2017)

Morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 8, 2017)

G;morning ever one!  22 degrees here.  Glad ll that snow melted before it got cold' Lets wake an bake:48:


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

Lost power bout 2 hours ago !-- All electric house !-- 34 outside so starting to get a little chilly in here !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2017)

Good morning peeps,
Keef, i hope you have warm clothes to put on. that is chilly. 

Good morning St Nick, it is cold here too. but it is Dec, it should be cold, hopefully killing all the bugs outside in the garden. 

Umbra, do you think they have Johnny Cash on the intercom?  That will be weird. Tell us all about it please. 
Yarddog, Santa Barbara California, is where you need to move but i think it is very expensive to live in paradise.   Or San Diego sounds fun.  How are your dogs?


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

Got a blanket and 3 dogs keeping me warm enough !-- I know 34 is not cold to some but  Keef ain't one !-- 
At least it quit snowing !-- We get it like this some east coast peeps gonna get it bad !-- First time it hit freezing since I been here !-- This was not in the brochure !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 8, 2017)

Good morning potheads, sunny here in NCal but chilly, should top out around 60 though shortly after noon. Im contemplating a cob diy and trying to sort options. Thanks Puffa, now I gotta spend money.... so many choices though. Wish I had space for a grow room instead of just a grow box.
Im fresh outa homegrown weed now so I gotta call up the local delivery service... aint that a b1t(h!!! Theyll bring it right to my door in a couple hours.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2017)

Whatcha going to order RE?  Do you have an extra bathroom you can use to grow in?  A bedroom closet vented out the floor? comeon, ya gotta have some space somewhere. my house is little..you can do it 

We have a weather inversion, i hate that, cloudy foggy with no air movement. Makes for unhealthy air.  But, it is beginning to look a lot like chirstmas in my living room.. woohoo.


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

I would like a hot cup of coffee please !-- I ain't liking the cold !-- 

RE we do what we can with what we got !-- That's all U can do !-- I was growing in a walk in closet off the master bathroom !-- The wife -D.D. is a specialty nurse and had a job offer 3 and a half hours from here to help set up a new unit  !-- Too far to drive and her schedule is still not regular !-- Anyway while she was gone I moved us out the master bedroom and into the spare bedroom !-- Took over the master bedroom for bloom !-- Caught hell for it too !-- After the weed started coming out regularly she changed her tune !
So we in the middle trying to decide whether to sell the beach house and buy a place closer to her work with a place for a grow or just try to hang on to the beach house ?-- I want to wait till I got enough weed put up to shutdown a few months if I have to but I don't wanna shutdown !-- I wanna just move the grow ! -- Still not sure what we gonna do !


----------



## yarddog (Dec 8, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps,
> Keef, i hope you have warm clothes to put on. that is chilly.
> 
> Good morning St Nick, it is cold here too. but it is Dec, it should be cold, hopefully killing all the bugs outside in the garden.
> ...


Dogs are good. i ran power to the dog house this week and installed a heat lamp.   they are staying in the dog house a lot more now.   that light really gives a warm glow and they are happy campers. 
currently looking for two kittens. we lost two cats this year. my buddy got hit by a car. and my wife's cat got cancer in her stomach and we just put her down last Saturday.  ups and downs.      i did rescue a cat from a pos person that moved out and let her starve.  i found her after three weeks and she felt like a carcass that was still alive. she lost teeth and her hair was falling out.   I would like to chain that bastard  up to a tree and starve him real good for a few days. maybe a week. i'd be nice and give him water every couple days though.  here is a pic of her now.   we found her a few days before my cat died and it turns out we both needed each other.

i was going to post a picture, but not able to..  not loading


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2017)

OH YD, i am so sorry you lost your own cats.  I am sorry for you wife too, that had to be horrible. Can you give a cat pot? i know you can dogs. Shoot, i am sorry.
And yes that POS should be dealt with. I know she is happy you found her. I am glad you have her and I bet she will flourish under your care.

I don't know why the pictures are having problems, if it continues I will ask the man.

My camera software went nuts so i can't seem to even try to download pics. I wanna see your cat. Is she full grown cat?  Good to hear from you YD. we miss ya round here.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 8, 2017)

Hmm maybe pictures only after nightfall...I&#8217;ll try again later.
Rose, it seems the delivery services here have not learned much about cbd&#8217;s yet as none of the 5 or 6 local services seem to carry much. 
I do need to step up my grow game a bit so I&#8217;m looking into a little more space and better lights like maybe building a cob kit of a few hundred watts. There are several that look real good but I have more learning to do before I bite. I&#8217;m looking forward to springtime again and getting started outside a bit earlier than last year. Maybe some Rose CBD&#8217;s in the back yard...


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

RE U can run a couple crops of autos in your back yard this summer if nothing else !--

Dog I bet your pups love U for that heat in the dog house !-- 

Phone is running down !-- Have to start the car to charge it and got to raise the garage door by hand fist !
It's cold I might just let my phone run down !


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

Opened the garage hooked up my DC /AC inverter to the car battery --Ran an extension cord into the house ! -- Radio-- lamp and power to charge my phone and e-cig battery !-- I went thru Katrina don't fect me none !


----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2017)

At the shop. Have uou seen commercial for budweiser, dilly dilly? Shop is pit of misery, lol. 60 outside in sun, in shop 37. Thermal underwear, sweater, and -50 down parka. Sux


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 8, 2017)

Right now I have two grow spaces, both small and short. I&#8217;m going to rearrange a few things and I will then have one slightly larger space. Space is a premium in my home. Actually this space is in my small shop which is only 8&#8217;x12&#8217; and mostly full of tools and such with a small workbench. Currently I grow under the workbench which means I have a total height of 42&#8221;. The smaller space is about 2&#8217; square and the larger about 2&#8217;x 32&#8221;. If I rearrange I&#8217;ll have a single grow space that is 2&#8217;x4&#8217; and taller than the old spaces. My question is, how tall is the average indoor grow space/tent? I had to tie down my little autoflower grow this time as it got too tall and close to the lights. I don&#8217;t really need a separate veg and flower space, I just need a single space big enough to grow for two people and have meds that will last between grows. So is 5&#8217; of height enough? 6&#8217;?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

RE--  I feel your pain !-- Getting to the point U are weed independent is a long road !-- U can buy rooted clones then U can grow with just one grow space just fine !-- I'm not one to give U advice about how much head room  U need to grow "a full grown " plant ! -- I don't do that !-- If I was U I would put a rooted clone in the space U got shape it some and get it settled in and flip it ! -- Ain't nothing wrong with using a little bandage on a plant to keep it from getting too close to the light ! -- A fast finishing indica would do just fine !


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

My plants could use a little power !-- They seem to like a little light once in awhile !-- I got the Katrina Power company set up so I'll be fine but starting to get concerned about the pharm !-- I guess I better find my Coleman stove ? -- Can't make heat thru a car battery !


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

Power is back on !-- I hate being cold !


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

Average annual temp of 70 + !-- Does that look like 70 degrees to U ? -- I want my money back !-- Somebody done lied to old Keef ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2017)

Awwww Keef, that isn't snow, it is a dusting. lol.. did you build a snowman? are kids playing in it like it is the first snow ever? How wonderful.  I have to admit it looks pretty silly on palm trees.  That color of your sky, that is what we have had for a week and have a few more days of it. 

Ya know RE, I have never grown under those strict of dimensions. Keef, is right, just lst one of those babies and go out and not up.  I don't have that down at all. I did it outside kinda.  Pretend i am a man asking you this, or maybe no man would ask you this. lol, can ya tidy up your shed a little? Is it time to donate some duplicate stuff.  
You might get more harvest with just one plant. I think you should do one.  You got this, we will help.


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

Still ain't right Rose !-- Turns out lots been without power !-- First time been Snow here in ? -- No one remembers the last time it snowed !-- I don't like it !---We got lucky that the roads more or less didn't ice over cause the ground was too warm !-- If the roads ice over we play bumper cars !-- - What made it worse for me was I didn't have any weed decarbed for caps !-- U know some went in the oven soon as power came on !


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

Yeah I know it's wrong !-- AK 48 --On a Stick !-- Been toying with the thought of a SOG  of these  maybe 20 -30 in a box !-- Mac "D" got fast food ? -- I got fast weed !-- They still got almost 3 weeks to finish ! 

View attachment 20171208_180125-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 8, 2017)

I see on the news tonight where San Joaquin County wants to charge a fee for home growers to grow their personal stash. We are limited to 6 plants by prop 64 which is ok for me personally but they are also talking about making growers get permits and take safety classes. I dont live in San Joaquin County and I have not heard of any such in my County. Seems at first the government didnt want anything to do with pot, now they want to run the show...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 8, 2017)

Evening Stoners. 29 here but no snow yet.  I think we sposed to get some soon.  2RE, I'm with Rose.  Grow one plant and scrog it right down to the top of the pot.  Feed lots of Epsom salts or cal-mag to keep the stems soft and supple and you can get a decent yield.  I would not be able to do a decent grow without a minimu of 5 ft of ceiling.  pot takes a ft. plant takes another ft'.  Buds will take anywheres from 15 to 24 " and you need room for yur light and stuff.  I have 7 ft and my scrog works well.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

There are many ways to the Dank !-- 

Nick they got your name on a growers list too ? -- I can hardly wait to put my name on a government growers list !-- Yup !-- Just sign me up !-- First name Nunya last name Biznis !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 8, 2017)

Keef, I doubt theyll get much cooperation. People been growin just fine without the government for about as long as they been growin...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 8, 2017)

I ain't goin on nobodies list if I can help it.  I just want 'em to leave me alone.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

RE -- I never grew legally or even smoked a legal joint !-- My distrust of the system runs deep !-- I figure they don't catch me before prohibition ends around here I just don't see a motivation to be a legal grower !-- I just keep my as* hid and do what I want !-- Staying hid is a security thing !-- U can't take a thing if U don't know where that thing is ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

Don't be like that Nick !-- I bet U be the first in line to sign up !


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

1st chance I get I'm sign my neighbor up as a grower !-- That would make my day !-- They's some others I wanna sign up too !-- Let them get looked at under a microscope !-- Plus a bible thumper like me will tell on your as*  !---Whether it's true or not ! -- I know some people need to get accused of something !-- Mane ya'll making me miss the Rally in Pensacola for the Grand Old Predator  !-- Or is that Pedophile ?--No that's  right the rally is for the child molester  !- I get so confused !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 8, 2017)

Yeah well, its only legal on the local level so I aint adding my name to nutin! We all know they lie... I did just one long weekend in jail due to pot when I was just a young pup but twas enough that I dont want more. So I do my thang and I keep somewhat quite about it. I can talk about it to my good friends and those friends in the ether, yall...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 8, 2017)

Why I need to replace my light, not much in the way of frosties on my skinny little buds. 

View attachment D2994EB8-CB81-4B71-A959-60AA03C5FD40.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

Looks frosty enough !-- Some varieties will produce more frost than others !-- This Nightshade I got was very disappointing to the eye !-- Then I got it in the pipe and she became a keeper !-- She ain't pretty but she'll wreck U !-- Gonna be sexing some of her children soon !-- If Waldo did to her like he did the others then it is gonna be some mind raping weed !


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

Nick closer U get to indica less reason there is for a SCROG !-- I'm not even sure how that would work on an indica anyway ? -- They don't stretch that much in bloom !-- Looks like it  works great on Nurse Larry !
This BBSL took a lot of stretch out of her and I would say she only got a moderate stretch anyway!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 8, 2017)

I like the stuff that don't make me cough.  Lotsa crystal is a good thing though even if it makes ya lose a lung.


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

Crystal can be a good thing !-- 

Nurse Larry - x- BBSL ! 

View attachment 20171208_214536-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 8, 2017)

The little bud below is an autoflower and it didnt spend much time vegging so it didnt get very big and during the bloom stage it doubled in size which is why I had to tie her down. They are not really good candidates for a scrog so Ill do those outside in the spring. I did a Scrog on my second indoor grow and it may have been my best yield. Im gonna re-arrange my space a little bigger than what I have now but only a single grow space. Ive decided I dont need a separate veg/flower, especially if Im gonna Scrog... But the biggest thing I need is better lighting. I got that little mars-hydro light but it made these skinny buds so I might use it for sprouts and such. I gotta get a a$$ kickin new light for growing and flowering, same light, same space.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 8, 2017)

Umbra bought a light recently that is probably one of the best designs out there now.  The good news is you can build one just like it for about 1/3 the cost and design the color spectrum to suit your desires.  Imagine something which looks like an old tv antenna with each arm of the antenna being a strip light.  Low power too so you can get them right down on the plants which solves the height thing.  I priced the lights out at roughly $37.50 per meter plus frame and driver.  Anyway, if you are handy About $300 will give you a custom light tailored to your grow space:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 8, 2017)

Keef said:


> Nick closer U get to indica less reason there is for a SCROG !-- I'm not even sure how that would work on an indica anyway ? -- They don't stretch that much in bloom !-- Looks like it  works great on Nurse Larry !
> This BBSL took a lot of stretch out of her and I would say she only got a moderate stretch anyway!



I top my Indicas about 4 or 5 times during the first month and then let em go.  I have tomato cages for the ones I don't scrog.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2017)

Giggy building some similar but I think he using COBB chips and fewer of them !-- He told me about some kind of "socket" -thing that allows U to change out the chips and add different colors !-- I smoke a little weed so don't rely on me for the details !-- All I know is Giggy building some lights !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 9, 2017)

Good Morning all you awesome weed nerds. I did thee wake-n-bake early, around 5:30 with some Purple Kush in the pipe.  May not have been the best choice but I needed more sleep anyways:48:


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Nick it's good to have some weed like that !-- I been up early many days when I woke up hurting !-- Take some caps and a few tokes to take the edge off and go back to bed !-- Gotta get my timers reset -- Power goes off it Jacks my style !-- Veg -- 6 am till midnight --Bloom 8am-8pm !-- 
Soon as these caps kick in I'm be real !


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

Cool nights -- warm days and this girl putting on color real early !-- Rose's Purple Haze ! 

View attachment 20171208_215302-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2017)

morning


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

What up Umbra?  -- U got to quit making such long post !-- I'm not reading all that !-- Whatever it is Cuz -- This too shall pass !-- Best wishes !


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2017)

Lol, I have company.


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

Well that's  different !-- Stay away from here and concentrate on your guest !-- We still be here when your company leaves !


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2017)

leds 

View attachment IMG_0847.JPG


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

I think they gonna do U right Umbra !-- Lower power usage and lower heat  to deal with !-- What else U bred that do this ?-- I want some ! -- The White - x-Nepal  Indica  and Squish -x-Oregon Lemon ! -- I'm have to send U something one day !-- U can't buy seed to stuff like this !-- That S-x-OL on top ! 

View attachment 20171209_100816.jpg


View attachment 20171209_100831-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2017)

Is this company I should know about Umbra? lol

good morning, i am well. that is a good thing. So my friend THG sent me a package yesterday with satori in it. OMG it tastes devine and seems to be a speedy little girl. What a treat, she also sent a bit of a purple cross that was accidentally pollinated by here neighbors male plants. The female was buckeye purple and the accident made a very nice indica. I love it when that happens.

It is nice to read up on all of you. Nice to have Pot nerds to talk with, thank you.


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

They still got bout 9-10 days to finish !-- They bout to get frosty WI just started putting on trichs earlier  than S-x-OL !


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

Hey Rose !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 9, 2017)

The last time you mentioned those bad boys I went on a educational research safari!  Crazy how LED tech is changing and the different ways companies are trying to maximize the bang for the buck for the end user.  The COB tech was looking good but don't work for closet growers because they can't maintain the distance they need.  The new trend, like yours are using the Samsung LEDS that were developed to provide a wide spectrum of light while still running at a minimal power for longevity.  Individual chips use milliwatts rather then watts which allows them to run coolet of all the current chips while still being incredibly bright.  

Just wait until the light guys start asking the led guys to develop specific spectrum wide dispersion LEDs instead of settling for what the led guys think the:vap-Bong_smoker:y need.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 9, 2017)

My lights can be adjusted in power and spectrum but to be effective you have to run them pretty hard and with 5 watt chips  ( I have 2 with 10 watt chips as well), if they get within 14-16" of the canopy they will cook something.


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

One day I get some good lights !-- Probably not today !-- When I get high enough  weed make me put on the blues !-- Been listening to Gary Clark Jr. and Joe Bonamassa -- It may be a little early to be this high but I'm kinda digging it !-- Where my pipe ? -- Where my lighter ? --Dam !


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## St_Nick (Dec 9, 2017)

Joe be the man!


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

I pulled up Joe performing at Albert Hall on youtube I think !--Packed a pipe and chilling !--  Joe be da man !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2017)

keef, that is a pretty plant up there. I see no nurse larry in her, she is beautiful and darker green that the nurse, what is the bblh?


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

Rose --BBSL ? -- Black Berry Snow Lotus! -- They said the BBSL male "Bring the fire" -- So I turned him loose on some fire I already had like your Nurse !-- I was only gonna breed him to a couple girls but it didn't work out like that !-- He got to lots of girls !-- Waldo U bastid !-- So I got girls fathered by him from the Nurse and White Indica and AK48 -- Wednesday after next I should start sexing the 4 Purple Haze babies he fathered too !-- Got to find " The Purple Rose " -- It'll be there ! --I got enough seed to be sure !-- I only want the one plant !


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

I kept a male Mazar-i-Shariff -x-BBSL !-- He will probably be replaced before I even breed him but he my back up !-- Got 2 Snow Desiel - x- BBSL to sex and more seed !- Black Snow ! -- I want a boy from that breeding !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2017)

Purple rose, you sweet talker! I love it.


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

I know that's  right !-- Why not ? -- That's  where I got the momma and there will be a purple pheno with blackberry undertones !-- I just got to find it and I got enough seed !-- (plus I still got a pollen bag)-- I didn't breed it for a new variety !-- Just for the one girl ! -- 
Nurse Larry -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus --The one plant -- Has a name !


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

Slow Gin !-- Dam Joe can play !


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

Rose this is first run plant from seed NL-BBSL !-- BBSL did make the leaves darker and shortened up internode space and brought the frost on even earlier and heavier than the Nurse and Nurse Larry is a prize  alone !-- She at about day 50 ? 

View attachment 20171209_124617-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

First run is just to get my cuttings and see how the plant do !-- I put one in bloom and it has 5" internodes spaces it's not gonna work for me !-- This one will work !-- Next time I run her I'll have me a mess of clones !


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

This another one didn't need any help !-- Umbra's  The White -x- Nepal Indica --with a BBSL father ! -- U gotta know I'm itching to get some this stuff in a pipe ? 

View attachment 20171209_132933-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

I see the president spoke at the opening of the new Civil Rights Museum and all the living civil rights legends stayed away !-- Makes me wonder --- Just who thought that this speaking engagement would be a good idea ? -- Seems kinda profane to me ?


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 9, 2017)

Seems like another example of the liberals preaching tolerance and using a national monument to prove tolerance is not what they are about at all.  Just sayin'


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2017)

Didn't mean to offend anyone !
I can see how some would find his presence there as offensive as someone walking into church dropping thier drawers and taking a Dookie right in the middle of service !-- Ain't no law against it I suppose ? -- but it would be offensive !-- 
Maybe he should have just taken a pass ?-- No need to start trouble and make more enemies !--He already got plenty ! -- I see Fox his official propaganda network working hard to stop Mueller !-- Looks like Mueller flipping Flynn scared somebody ?-- Wonder who goes down next ? --


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 10, 2017)

A nice night on the town tonight. Christmas celebration with the kids and the crowd, a couple glasses of ale and a few tokes, some music and some good times.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 10, 2017)

3:30 in the morning and 2 inches of snow.  i'm wide awake and not happy.


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Little after 5 am !-- It ain't snowing but woke up hurting !-- I'm not real happy bout it either Nick !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 10, 2017)

Just now 5:30 here in NCal, not raining but chili and I cant sleep...Guess Ill watch the sun come up...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey Nick, when you were researching umbra&#8217;s light, I think you said you spec&#8217;d some parts. What LED&#8217;s did you find suitable? I&#8217;m interested in maybe building a light that can be close to the plants but provide very even coverage and be adjustable in intensity.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 10, 2017)

Morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW 
just got home from 4 days out steelhead fishing hooked one but lost it. The rainforest was beautiful as were the ocean beaches.....plants are going thru reveg..but need to be flipping them soon. what do I do keep vegging or flip'em :confused2:


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2017)

Wake and Bake -- Part 2 !
Just woke up again !-- Why is the sun so LOUD ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2017)

Why they revegging Cane ? -- I take it this is not on purpose ? -- How big are they ?


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2017)

Morning OFC. Got a 2nd led. This 1 is more for seedlings and clones. It's their razr. They are all adjustable for intensity. Significantly brighter than the T5 setup in the space. The 8 tube 4' T5 setup draws 240w, the led setup 90w. These would be ideal to use on shelves and grow vertically.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 10, 2017)

............Yep..........:48:.........


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2017)

Umbra can U  see the dream I cooked up one time -- Stacked SOGs - under LEDs ? -- Running bunches of smaller plants like I run now ? -- I do what I do now in the bottom 4 feet of the grow !-- Be nice if I could put one above it ?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2017)

good morning peeps,

If you have time i would let your plants return to normal before flipping Cane, but i don't have scientific evidence of that. 
The rainforest and beaches sound very nice. We still have an inversion. I have every light on in the house. 
John lewis is an american hero.


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2017)

Mostly indica verses more sativa ! -- The amount of room U got to grow in can limit which varieties U can grow !-- Flipped these at about the same size !-- The Indicas are about 3 weeks ahead !-- Anyway -- Everything the same except variety !-- Some of these at the limit in amount of stretch I can handle right now ! 

View attachment 20171210_101635-1.jpg


View attachment 20171210_101559-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2017)

I ain't going there Rose !-- I probably went too far last night !-- I apologize !-- We live in tense times !


----------



## mrcane (Dec 10, 2017)

Keef said:


> Why they revegging Cane ? -- I take it this is not on purpose ? -- How big are they ?



Had to sex them so I guess it was on  purpose. 
Plants are around 21" tall.....
Might give them another week or so...


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2017)

That makes sense Cane !-- I thought something went wrong !-- When I sex I take some cuts but I go ahead and let it finish ! -- I understand what U doing now !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2017)

I sex them a little smaller than 21 inches !-- I pinch the top out several days before taking them to bloom so they will give me my cuts !-- This one was moved to bloom Wednesday -- I see something in a few days !-- This another one of Umbra's  White Indica with a BBSL father like the one I already got ! 

View attachment 20171210_114032-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Dec 10, 2017)

Heading into Seattle for a Christmas party, it is at a great restaurant and should be a blast. 
I am going to donate a bamboo fly rod for the raffle.


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2017)

I had a plan !-- I was gonna be real today and do some stuff !-- Instead I got high !-- Wanna smoke some more ? -- I'm good at it !-- I be real tommorrow !-- Maybe I go to the pharm later and do some stuff ? -- I'm sure there's something needs to be done ? --The whole place need a good cleaning !-- Not it !-- I think I just find something to decarb and take a dose of caps !-- The day is a waste anyway !-- Wait I found a work around !-- This Sunday !-- Ain't post to work on Sunday !-- Says so in da bible !-- Or one them big books like   The Constitution ? -- Anyway I feel vindicated now !--  Where my pipe ?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2017)

I just tried to kill myself with wheat. I haven't had a cinnamon roll in seriously 25 years. I mean, why would ya.... I ate one of those, a maple bar, a frosted christmas cookie.. I just came in to tell ya all bye...


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2017)

I myself like cinnamon rolls !-- Did it have icing running down the sides !-- Now I want a cinnamon roll !-- Dam U Rose !-- Maple bars are nasty and Iced Christmas cookies aren't that good !-- Was the cinnamon hot ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2017)

Why would a person eat wheat ? -- Because that's  what cinnamon rolls are made of silly girl !


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2017)

Lights and sirens in the hood tonight had me a little on edge !-- I don't like lights and sirens !-- Make me want to run !-- Turns out it was an ambulance but it had my undivided attention till I saw what it was !-Dam straight I slipped out the back door in the dark to go see when I heard the sirens  !--I'd been out there with them yelling --We got U surrounded give up !--  - I was chillin now I got an adrenalin high that I didn't want !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 10, 2017)

My neighbor has found out I smoke good weed and as a result I been eating better.  His wife keeps sending me down meals so I been sending him back with an occasional dube. Gotta admit, she cooks pretty good.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2017)

that is a win win  st nick, she gets stoned and you eat better, awesomeness abounds. 

Figured since i had already hurt myself with the cinn roll  what would a french dip sanny with last nights flank steak do?  So far it was all pretty good, except you are right the cookie wasn't worth it.  So far just a headache.  If you hear an explosion in the night it is just rosebud. lol

GOod night my friends. Be safe


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 10, 2017)

Good night Rose.  Dream of sugar plums.

I forget who asked but whoever it was,,,,, The leds I looked at for building a spydr clone were this:
https://www.digikey.com/product-det...uctor-inc/SI-B8T05128HUS/1510-1586-ND/6149751


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2017)

It's  O.K. to eat a little gluten once in awhile !-- Says so in the bible !-- I think it's in  like Leviticus or where they say all that Verily stuff !-- Or was it Low ? -- Low it's O.K. to eat a BLT !-- Sounds right to me !-- but--Don't quote me on it cause I get high sometimes and I been known to get my quotes wrong !-- Mighta been Ham sandwich ? -- I'm not that up on bible stuff anymore !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 10, 2017)

My stepson and his bride swindled us into going Christmas shopping at the mall today. Well who knew they have pubs at the mall. Weve been to three so far and I do have a bit of a buzz...
Cant wait for the pot cafes to open!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 10, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Good night Rose.  Dream of sugar plums.
> 
> I forget who asked but whoever it was,,,,, The leds I looked at for building a spydr clone were this:
> https://www.digikey.com/product-det...uctor-inc/SI-B8T05128HUS/1510-1586-ND/6149751



Thanks Nick!!! I&#8217;m contemplating a light build...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 10, 2017)

Yer Welcome.  The ones I posted are only one color spectrum, may not be what you want but there are several variations available.  One strip on either side of a central bar spaced 6" apart for the length of the grow area and color optimized for the grow, what could go wrong?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 11, 2017)

Nick, you did spark me to do some of my own research so I think Im a bit closer now to putting something together. Its fun learning stuff!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 11, 2017)

Hang in there Rose, were all entitled to soma that once in a while. Last time I had one was at an airport early in the morning on my way somewhere but its been a while. My weakness is ice cream or cookies or maybe apple pie....


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Time to get your swerve on !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !-- I'm moving O.K. this morning !-- I be glad when one U guys start making some good lights so I can just buy some from U !


----------



## yarddog (Dec 11, 2017)

@rosebud
here is Gwen the cat, and Luna the pitbull
the orange and calico are the ones that died.  
we have a new friend. i call him tripod.  he is a loving stray cat that hs a messed up front leg, its at a 90 degree angle and he keeps it folded up to his chest.    he eats at our house, and makes his rounds around the neighborhood.    he does not appear in pain, so as long as he is happy and able to get around we will let him alone.     i was worried at first about him hurting. i won't pay to fix a stray, but i would put him down if needed. 

View attachment IMG_3203.jpg


View attachment IMG_0134.jpg


View attachment IMG_0353.jpg


View attachment IMG_0231.jpg


View attachment unnamed.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Dec 11, 2017)

getting close, fading now 

View attachment IMG_3169.JPG


View attachment IMG_3174.JPG


View attachment IMG_3178.JPG


View attachment IMG_3192.JPG


View attachment IMG_3184.JPG


View attachment IMG_3208.JPG


View attachment IMG_3201.JPG


View attachment IMG_3200.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2017)

Dog we come a long ways haven't we ? -- Looks real nice ! -- Luna is bigger than last time U posted a pic of her !-- The pet rescue people that helped get my little dog back after Hurricane Harvey asked if D.D. could foster a rescue dog until they found it a home and she gonna do it !-- I think she pick it up next week when she come home -- She gonna keep it in Austin for company !-- She miss our dogs !-- Another Shiti-Tzu -- Just what we need !


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2017)

I felt bad the day after the snow and losing power when I saw the news about the Tent City across the way in Rockport !-- I been lucky !-- This place kinda screwed up down here !-- Big Sportsmans Paradise -- A big portion of the local economy is pretty much driven but tourist tax money -- Place got put thru a blender !-- Ain't any place for tourist to stay !-- They already cutting back on city services !-- After a tough winter our economy always gets a boost from Spring Break !-- That won't happen this year !-- I'm sure this place will recover but no time soon !-- I saw on the news that someone bringing 1,400 Turkeys into town this weekend and they say-- U want a turkey come get U one !-- No questions asked !-- Not sure what's  gonna happen !-- They learning what I already knew from Katrina -- FEMA -- stands for -- Fix -- Everything -- My -- As* !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2017)

Good morning all,
YD, i love Luna and Gwen.  What beautiful cats. I am sorry the two are gone now but happy you have the new one. she is pretty.  Luna is just awesome.  You are rocking the grow too. congras YD. thanks for posting these pics.

So, a little sick to my tummy today, gee wonder why? going to see the trainer and hopefully sweat out the sugar and wheat. yuck. Guess ya gotta do that every decade. 

Keef, i am glad DD is going to have a friend up there with her. 

Whoever said learning is fun, i agree. i went to a new( couple of years) met her thru the grow shop,  friends house yesterday and she showed me how she does her oil and etc. OMG I learned a lot from her. She is young and professional.  She makes everything, you name it. And organized and tidy.. I guess that is what caused my binge.. ? makes no sense.

Umbra, thinking about you, excuse me for telling you  what to do but you might consider upping your NAC to 4  a day in the winter, with colds and stuff around. Helps your lungs as you know. 
Ok, have a great day you all. glad each of you are here.


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2017)

I gotta go pick up a few things at the store and Rose got me wanting one them big as* cinnamon rolls at that bakery next to the store !-- The good kind that got all that stuff that taste so good ! -- Maybe they sold out already !-- The spirit is strong but the flesh is weak !-- Or is that backwards ? -- In simple terms !-- Me want cinnamon roll !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2017)

Take the cure Keef, i think mine had cream cheese frosting? I took the cure. enjoy yourself. I hope you don't feel like me from eating that stuff. 

Good morning RE!


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm good Rose !-- I'm not over weight -- Blood pressure is O.K. cholesterol runs a little high but not enough for meds !-- Except for my face and neck injuries from the fall and regular old people aches and pains I do O.K. !-- I even take the odd daily vitamin !-- I think daily is too much !-- Regular exercise would be the best thing I could do but with my injury I can't do anything regularly -- Some days I can't do much at all !-- Other days I'm fine ! -- 20 years nose to nose all day with surgeons U learn some stuff !-- U ask 20 of them a question U get 20 different answers ! -- If they can't agree on some golden path to health then there ain't one !-- Some people process stuff slighty differently for whatever reason and have dietary restrictions --
I think the biggest problem is that people eat too much too regularly !-- I usually only eat in the evening !
I snack if I want but usually don't !-- Drink lots of Pepsi with real sugar and sweet coffee !-- Always have !
For me it's  not so much a dietary problem it's that I need more exercise but I get hurt easy so I don't !


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2017)

When someone is preaching health to me and mention some sort of cleansing drink ? - They just proved beyond a doubt in my mind that they full of sheet and don't know what they talking about ! -- Clean the toxins out your body ? -- No it don't ! --Which toxins and how ? -- Now that medicine drink they use to clean U out before a colonoscopy will get rid of toxins !-- Well it's gonna clean everything out so if toxins is in there they gonna come out !


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2017)

I quit smoking cigarettes 5-10 years ago after smoking since I was a young man and I don't drink alcohol anymore so that's  gotta count for something !-- I make liqour and have to taste it at different stages to see what it's doing but I never have the desire to pour me a glass !--  I quit smoking cigs and switched to an e-cig and I use a juice with very high nicotine !-- I'm keeping my nicotine habit !-- Keeps me from killing !


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm sorry it's Rose's fault for getting me started on grain and health !-- Besides fire I think there are 2 foods that made us what we are today ! -- Grain and Dairy !-- We learned to farm and had to stay in one place !-- Village grew into towns and towns into cities because of grain !-- Many thousands of years now they were the main food supply supplements with a little protien and vegetables -- different regions different grains all allowing civilization to be established !-- The other super food was cheese !-- Like other animals we used to all lose our ability to process lactose as we matured ( age 6 or so )-- Then a few had genetic changes that allowed them to not lose the ability to digest lactose !-- Those who could had an increased ability to survive harsh winters on food like cheese !-- So most of us can process lactose these days !-- Without grain and dairy I don't know what we would be but we wouldn't be us !
Sermon over !-- Wanna get high !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 11, 2017)

Got me some cinnamon rolls in the oven right now myself. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2017)

I smell cinnamon rolls !-- I hate U people !-- My cravings evolve as they stew !-- Right now I'm at Krispy Kreme hamburger sliders !-- I know the big debate is Glazed side in or glazed side out but I'm not that picky !-- Slice them Krispy Kreme donuts into buns and add little hamburger patties I like mine with cheese but I don't discriminate !-- I can eat them without cheese !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 11, 2017)

You guys are gonna have diarrhea in the morning...


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## mrcane (Dec 12, 2017)

Morning OFC  ....Cold out there burrr 
Nick sure could use one of those cinnamon rolls


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2017)

good morning all,

Well i am paying for my sunday binge today. yuck.  Keef, i don't eat wheat because i have weight issues, I am truely gluten intolerant shown by stool test, if you must know. diagnosed 20 years ago.  I eat grains just not gluten. Don't get me started on gmo wheat and what eating round up for years will do to your health. If I ate wheat and didn't exercise i would be in bed and dead in a few years like my sister. really. trust me. 

So i pulled some of the seed project plants and put in brown paper bags to shake in a few days. woo hoo.

Ok, i will see you guys later. I seem to be sick this morning, and yes, my own fault. I will be better tomorrow.

Good morning Mrcane, how are you this morning? Is there snow on the mountains?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> good morning all,
> 
> So i pulled some of the seed project plants and put in brown paper bags to shake in a few days. woo hoo



Good morning Rose, I hope you feel better soon! I have always been (or thought I was anyway) fairly healthy, but as I get older, I wish I had taken more steps to preserve my bod. Just the usual things that crop up. Aches and pains that we all get but right now I&#8217;m dealing with neuropathy... my feet often feel like dead appendages. 

Anyway, hey what are the bags for? You shake out the seeds as they dry? I just harvested some of the mail flowers from my Harlequin boy and they are drying. I&#8217;m not at all sure what if anything I will do with it but it seems like a waste to just toss the plant.
Get better soon Rose


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 12, 2017)

Mmmmmmmm,  Hot cinammon buns for breakfast!  Help yerself mrcane, Careful though, they wuz made with canna=butter!


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Was up early and no one was around so I got lit and ended up napping !
Rose -- I certainly understand dietary restrictions for health reasons !-- I just got a problem with people who preach about eating only Organic food that cost twice as much when we got people can't afford to eat well !-- Seems kinda elitists to me !-- I'm not saying U like that Rose !-- Some are though !
I'm with RE -  I don't understand the bag but I use a paper bag to collect pollen and breed !-- Electric cinnamon rolls ? -- That'll work !-- I know bout them aches and pains he talking about !-- My body always be punishing me !-- I wake up and my body say remember when U hurt this ? -- I coulda been a little easier on it and taken better care of it !-- 
I know many don't care but it is gonna be a very important day today for our government !-- Alabama in the spotlight this evening !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 12, 2017)

Snowing like mad ouside so I'm staying in today.  Nuttin' better to do so I thought why not post a selfie. 

View attachment santa.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2017)

We finally warming back up !-- 60 now and we'll get near 70 and be back in high 50s low 60s at night and high 70's during the day for awhile !-- Cold make me hurt I don't like it ! - I need to fire up the scoot -- It don't want to start after sitting a few days !-- Got a dam gremlin in the fuel system !-- Once it's warmed up it works great --It's like it gets some kind of vapor lock !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh, keef, i am one of those you are talking about but it is because I was exposed to so much pesticides when i was a kid, we all have autoimmune stuff now. I do try to eat clean as I believe for me it is important for my health. I couldn't afford to be a food snob when we were raising kids, but the braces are paid for and so is the house, eat organic if i want.lol   Food is medicine.
 Ok, i am on to more important stuff like pot. So i cut some of the seeded pot that is done into smaller stalks and put them in a brown paper bag to dry the pot and  the seeds. I don't want seeds dropping from hangers and now knowing the variety. So i took, the Blueberry/valentine, some of Franks gift/V and the pennywise/V  labeled the bags and in a few days I will put one bag at a time in a colander, shake and see what we get as far as nice brown seeds. I am afraid i see a lot of white, not good seeds, so let's keep our fingers crossed. Ya keep the bags open for air circulation.

Please ask away when i don't make sense  Woo hoo peeps.


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2017)

Paper bags makes sense now !-- Wasn't trying to start no trouble Rose !-- If I wanted to do that I'd go off about this cancer the American body has recognized and began to fight ! -- but I'm not up to a rant today !
D.D. got her migraine shots in her head today !-- U gonna give me a shot in the temple I'll never feel it cause I will pass right out bout the time " shot in the temple " registers !-- They give that girl bout 10-15 injections all around her head and neck !-- I couldn't take it !-- I'm a sissy man bout stuff like that !-- Wouldn't bother me a bit to give the shots or help but when the sharp end is pointed at me we need to talk about this first !


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2017)

Some stuff that came from up WoodHippy's Holler !

1 Panama Powerhouse 

2 AK48 

3  SR 91 

They got awhile yet ! 

View attachment 20171212_132725-1.jpg


View attachment 20171212_132710-1.jpg


View attachment 20171212_132657-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2017)

Rose said something about "shiny leaves" one time -- What I have seen is that those leaves get shiny then get little bumps that will become tricomes! -- That Panama Powerhouse bout to kick it !-- The leaves on the  AK don't do that but some varieties  do !


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2017)

The Frost Sisters !-- Children of Waldo ! -- Lighter one is from Umbra's White Indica and the darker one is from Rose's Nurse Larry !-- I be all excited cause I gots children of Waldo from lots of top notch mommas ! 

View attachment 20171212_142409-1.jpg


View attachment 20171212_142908-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2017)

pretty pretty pretty


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2017)

Next week I got 4 plants from this girl with that BBSL dad I start sexing !-- My Purple Rose may not be in these 4 plants but I got enough to find it ! -- Then again the first one could be it ! -- Momma Dank --Daddy "bring the fire" !--How can babies be anything but dank ? 

View attachment 20171212_151225-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2017)

Besides finding my Purple Rose I got some other stuff to sex soon looking for that one plant !-- "Black Snow" --Umbra's Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus ----- "Black Night" !-- Nightshade -x- BBSL !
I got BlackBerry AK and a bunch of stuff I don't know bout yet !-- They can change the law anytime they want now !-- Keef pretty much got what he need to kick this off !-- More time U give me it is just gonna get danker !


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm on a roll so let me show U something else !-- Except for what I've learned here I've had to make stuff up on the fly !-- This is a cut from a male Mazar-i-Shariff -x- BBSL -- He rooting and revegging but as he does he gonna open a few flowers !-- I don't need a sheet load of seed a dozen or 2 is plenty to see what I got !--- I've had pollen get loose this helps control it !
Anyway --Mazar-i-Shariff is a giant indica they have always used to make Lebanese Blond Hash -- BBSL a short squat indica !-- He open some flowers of course I'm use him !-- Maybe Nightshade or that White Indica?  -- I guess depends on who is ready at the time ? 

View attachment 20171212_154413-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2017)

Well I ordered up some stuf to build a growlight, gonna use 5 of these strips and heatsinks driven by this 185 watt driver. In my little 4 sf grow box, it should give me about 46 watts (dimmable) per square foot. And it&#8217;ll spread that coverage very well so I&#8217;m hopeful that I&#8217;ll step up my grow a bit. These are Samsung LM561c chips and they are 3500k that I ordered as it seems a good compromise for the full cycle. They do come in 2700k, 3000k, 3500k, 4000k & 5000k. Same LEDs used on the HLG quantum boards that are so hard to get...
I&#8217;ll start up a build thread after I get my parts but this be the plan. This light will not need a fan and I should be able to run it within a foot of the plant canopy. 

View attachment 352B7FBE-26ED-4746-8F33-F5712A49F76F.jpeg


View attachment 576ECBD6-1E03-4238-8D56-A5BE285E7F38.jpeg


View attachment 14A6AAF5-3B74-4648-A944-3F6B219407EA.jpeg


View attachment 808C8B2D-9ED4-4280-8705-E013E8F0C737.jpeg


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2017)

Make it work RE !-- I'm interested to see what U do !
About to settle in and watch the Alabama election returns ! -- Already seen Roy Rogers and Trigger go vote !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 12, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Well I ordered up some stuf to build a growlight, gonna use 5 of these strips and heatsinks driven by this 185 watt driver. In my little 4 sf grow box, it should give me about 46 watts (dimmable) per square foot. And itll spread that coverage very well so Im hopeful that Ill step up my grow a bit. These are Samsung LM561c chips and they are 3500k that I ordered as it seems a good compromise for the full cycle. They do come in 2700k, 3000k, 3500k, 4000k & 5000k. Same LEDs used on the HLG quantum boards that are so hard to get...
> Ill start up a build thread after I get my parts but this be the plan. This light will not need a fan and I should be able to run it within a foot of the plant canopy.



Glad thats gonna work for you.  Now before you finish that thing,  If you will do a little search on gromaus site, You can find a video of a single driver for a flower initiator led build.  Only about 5 watts but it causes a quick flip to flower . I would include one of these for the 1st 10 days or so of flower.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Glad thats gonna work for you.  Now before you finish that thing,  If you will do a little search on gromaus site, You can find a video of a single driver for a flower initiator led build.  Only about 5 watts but it causes a quick flip to flower . I would include one of these for the 1st 10 days or so of flower.:vap-Bong_smoker:



I saw that in my research already. It does look like an interesting add. I wonder how many of those would be appropriate in my 4 sf box. Ill have to go back for another look. Thanks...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 12, 2017)

He only used one for the light I saw it on.  I'd think 3 down the middle?  I like the guy but those quantum boards are not really form friendly.  Once I saw Umbras light, I chased down the leds in his but then I forgot 'em.  They really were 7sumptin per stick though.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 12, 2017)

I was looking at aluminum U-channel for a heat sink.  With each individual led only drawing about 330 or so milliwatts it won't be generating much in the way of heat.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2017)

I just watched an old video where he used three on a small piece of square tubing about four inches long. And I believe he said it would be enough for a 3&#8217;x3&#8217; space. Apparently it just tells the plant to sleep.


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2017)

The heat gonna come from your driver RE !-- Can U have it outside the grow ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2017)

Keef said:


> The heat gonna come from your driver RE !-- Can U have it outside the grow ?



The driver will be out of the box, yes.


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2017)

I don't think U gonna have a heat problem then !- Only one way to find out !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 12, 2017)

Can't wait to see how it goes for you


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm interested as well.


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2017)

Gotta suck to live in that big white house tonight !-- Alabama done elected them a Democrat senator !--Was not expecting that !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 13, 2017)

I&#8217;m hopeful and the cool thing is that these light strips are $20 each and the heat sinks are $10 each, Shipped from California. My total for what you see was $222 including shipping and tax. Match them up to your favorite driver. Use as many as you need to meet your needs. Each strip has 96 LEDs for a max of 48watts per. http://solstrip.com


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Weed ain't smoking itself !-- Do your duty !-- Wake and Bake !-- I'll start the coffee !


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2017)

Got a new girl this morning !-- Panama Powerhouse - x- BBSL !-- --Panama Powerhouse -- AK48 --SR91 and Cheesy Jones came from up WoodHippy's Holler !--Already got an AK-BBSL girl and  SR 91 carrying seed !
So I took a couple cuts from PP and gonna let her run !-- Looks like BBSL shorten those internode spaces -
She has a bit of stretch !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 13, 2017)

G'day O.F.C!  I'm gonna show youse peeps what you're missing if you ain't got snow 

View attachment 20171213_154014.jpg


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2017)

Not missing anything


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 13, 2017)

Most every Wednesday my wife and I deliver meals on wheels in our area and then head to the Placer county animal shelter to walk dogs. This is Diane, who took us for a nice little walk today. 

View attachment 300132D0-3F4C-44B8-B238-A1A119BBF625.jpeg


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 13, 2017)

umbra said:


> Not missing anything



Oh come on Umbra.  Skiing, skating, falling through the freezing ice,  hot toddies around a blazing fire at night while riding car hoods down the trail,,,,  You missing a lot!:headbang2:


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2017)

I know cold, lol. I'll pass


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2017)

If there were rules on how to grow I'd probably just break them anyway !-- Why would I do something like this ? -- Because I can !-- It also shows me what they can do if I veg them longer !
AK 48 
NL-x-BBSL 

View attachment 20171214_095041-1.jpg


View attachment 20171214_094912-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 14, 2017)

Nice and fat, Keef!


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2017)

More ?-- 
SR 91 --- Master Kush 

View attachment 20171214_103619-1.jpg


View attachment 20171214_103502-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2017)

White Indica ( The White -x- Nepal Indica )-- - X- BBSL

Snow Desiel 

View attachment 20171214_164451-1.jpg


View attachment 20171214_164555-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2017)

One more ? 
Squish -x- Oregon Lemon 

View attachment 20171214_164649-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2017)

I'll sign off with "The Sound of Silence " -- by a band called "Disturbed " -- Maybe we'll cross paths again one day !-- Been a hoot !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2017)

Your signing off and i am signing on. Good morning peeps.
 Only took me 4 days to get over my food ugly splurge, feeling much better.

I am cleaning up this place so it won't be so cluttered at christmas. wish me luck. Have a great day and smokeumifyougotum.

2RE. I love you guys do meals on wheels and walk dogs. That big guy is beautiful. I bet he did walk you guys.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 15, 2017)

Good morning Rose, glad your feelin better. A kind of grey day here but the sun is trying to peek thru...
Dont stay out too long Keef, it can get a little slow around here without you.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2017)

Good Saturday morning. Thankyou RE, i will be good for another decade now.  I hope you are seeing the sun, we are not, not for this whole month and my gf at the oregon beach has had sun for two weeks. what's that about. We switched weather with them.

I made some christmas wreaths for the neighbors yesterday with cuttings from the blue spruce. I accidentally killed a spider egg sack, ick, then the momma spider came and she was a a very big girl. I told her she could just live in the wreath. yikes. If i see her again i will take her out back to the blue spruce. She is HUGE. 

I hope everything is ok with Keef.  hope all of you are fine this morning.


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2017)

lots to do, lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 16, 2017)

Good morning you old potheads, Sunny day here and I got lots to do as well but I&#8217;m gonna just sit back and have another cup first. I thought I was outa pot but happened to look in my spare stash jar and found a couple grams of what, I&#8217;m not sure...but it works!


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## RubyRed (Dec 16, 2017)

Keef said:


> I'll sign off with "The Sound of Silence " -- by a band called "Disturbed " -- Maybe we'll cross paths again one day !-- Been a hoot !





nothing like the original.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fWyzwo1xg0


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 16, 2017)

I think I will load this bong now


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 16, 2017)

time for a Beer and football


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 16, 2017)

Oh Yeah.  I have my Christmas shopping done.  none of you get anything cause you been nothing but Bad :rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 16, 2017)

Keef said:


> I'll sign off with "The Sound of Silence " -- by a band called "Disturbed " -- Maybe we'll cross paths again one day !-- Been a hoot !



One of my favorite songs.  Sound of Silence has always been one of my "desert island" songs.  I love the version Disturbed does.  Here is another version called " The Un-disturbed Version" by Puddles Pity Party that I found quite interesting, too.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...C05689BC24FF93BCFBA3C05689BC24FF93B&FORM=VIRE


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 16, 2017)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2017)

Good morning all, Keef, i hope you are ok.  Raining here in the hood this morning. Hope you are all well and medicated.
I need to clean up this place, i hear christmas is coming.

THG, who is that guy??? weird but nice.


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2017)

Sorry to just go dark U guys deserve an explanation !-- I'm not upset with anyone here !-- Far from it !-- I consider U my friends !-- 
Am I O.K. ? -- Hell No !-- I'm a pot farmer in a state where they hunt us for sport !-- I thought maybe if I came out the shadows and walked in the light with U guys others would find the courage to join us !-- Only a few brave souls did !-- I'm beginning to think I was wrong and I may have almost sacrificed myself for nothing !-- I'm having to reevaluate my situation !-- If I had any sense I would dig myself a deep hole and climb in and never be heard from again !-- Every post I make puts me one step closer to jail !-- I don't want that !-- Walking in the light with U free state guys has been great and gives me hope but how long can I do that before they come for me ?-- Truthfully -- I'm not sure what I'm do !-- I just need to take some time !-- If U don't know how to contact me ask around many do !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 17, 2017)

Good morning potheads, just another day here and trying to get my new light dialed in. On my second cup of coffee and thinking about my next grow. Gonna try some hand watered coco coir...
Here&#8217;s were we are now... on the left is a little harlequin girl that was severely stunted by my earlier attempt at dwc... on the right is a blue dream cbd strain, first time growing... 

View attachment 78A8BB11-B574-44E0-9562-C2EEBDBA802B.jpeg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 17, 2017)

Keef, ya gotta do what makes you feel safe. Not sure I&#8217;d be doing this forum stuff if I lived in a prohibition state either. In fact I didn&#8217;t until prop64 here In California, didn&#8217;t even think about growing weed till then. Well yeah I did think about it....wishing you good luck whatever you do and I learned a lot from you.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2017)

Good morning peeps! Busy time of the year.


----------



## umbra (Dec 18, 2017)

Good morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 18, 2017)

Good morning Rose and the rest of you potheads as well. Yep the rest of the year is gonna be busy it seems. You ok St. Nick?


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## RubyRed (Dec 18, 2017)

love that setup  2redeyes

very clean..why do you only have the one plant under screen?

:48:


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 18, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Good morning Rose and the rest of you potheads as well. Yep the rest of the year is gonna be busy it seems. You ok St. Nick?


Yeah man, I'm ok, thanks for askin'.  I been chilling out and trying to figger out how to get motivated enuff to file for social security.  Focus has been a bit of a problem.  I ride the roller coaster this time of the year so I kind of come and go.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 18, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Yeah man, I'm ok, thanks for askin'.  I been chilling out and trying to figger out how to get motivated enuff to file for social security.  Focus has been a bit of a problem.  I ride the roller coaster this time of the year so I kind of come and go.



Good to hear your doin ok, sometimes chillin is whats needed. You can do the whole social security thing online. It takes about 3 months as I recall to get your first check.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 19, 2017)

:48: 

View attachment IMG_2352.jpg


View attachment IMG_2355.jpg


View attachment IMG_2359.jpg


View attachment IMG_2362.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2017)

Awesome, is someone making their own medicine??????  You are a hero of mine Joe. Nice dank, going to be good. Give us updates please.


Good morning all.  I am cleaning seeds all day and harvesting more later...


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 19, 2017)

:heart:

this is pre "everything" Cali-O.

it's all the popcorn from my last 2 plants/grows in my first setup 
so its been jarred like that, in the basement, in a closed dark cabinet for about 2.25 years.

Decarbing Cali-O .... O M G !

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2017)

WOO HOO JOE!!Proud of you dude.


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 19, 2017)

..
some FUCC progress:
:48: 

View attachment IMG_2365.jpg


View attachment IMG_2363.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Dec 20, 2017)

morning guys,,,have been gone for a few weeks ,,,,nice to be back ,,,hope every one is well,,,,house is done, came out better then expected ,,,,my little boy now has a house he is proud to call his own,,he wants me to leave a window open for santa ,,as we don't have a chimney,,he also wants the big dog locked up in the bedroom Christmas eve as he would attack santa and hurt the reindeer,,i told him santa has dog treats so he should be ok,,,


----------



## mrcane (Dec 20, 2017)

Morning OFC Cold here this am...
Always lots to do......
Tai Chi this a.m. 4 hrs nice....
First we get high....:48.....


----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2017)

Morning everyone. Raining here. Woke me up it is raining so hard. 40 years of rain kind of rain, lol. Going to sit in grow space for some sun. Big cup of Joe today. Less than a week until Christmas boys and girls. I miss the East Coast this time of year, not the traffic though.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2017)

Good morning peeps.

Joe, i am sure that Corvette engine is awesome, but i say it looks clean. very clean.

Umbra, that is some big rain. Good idea to sit in the sun. 

I took down mCy seed plants yesterday and found what I think is a baby tomato seed sprout.. why? where did that come from.  I am planning on cleaning that bathroom and taking a BATH. oh i miss that tub when it is a grow room.  I think i timed it right to have our daughter help with the seeds when she comes home for christmas.

Four hour Tai Chi, Cane? wow.  enjoy. we have had rain and the pass looked horrible. My neice was trying to get here monday and the trainwreck stopped her.  What are you smokingthese days Cane?

Ziiiigggggy, Welcome home baby. Good news on your house. And your boy, how sweet to worry about the dogs. love that christmas story. Thanks for telling us that.

Keef, come home baby.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2017)

Good morning old potheads, I guess we got some rain over night as well. I didnt hear it but Im about 50% deaf anyway. I wear hearing aides but not at night plus I got tinnitus from playing loud music and a stoner teenager. We could use a little more rain as I fear we are heading for a continuation of the drought. Congrats on finishing the house Zigggy, thats awesome.
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2017)

I have popped a bunch of different stuff to see how they run under the LEDS. Some strains seem to do better than others. Popped some of Snowhigh's devils tit, some of the fattest leaves I have on any plant in veg:

SnowHigh Seeds - Devils Tit 
A Durban Poison clone was picked up by growers in Mendocino by myself. The grower had traveled to South Africa in the early 80's and specifically brought back Durban Poison genetics for breeding. The clone of Durban Poison is extremely potent, heart racing rollercoaster weeds, too much will make you sweat. The Devil came to me while under her influence and whispered in my ear, this will be the Devils Tit.

The male used in the cross was a 11 foot heavily branched monster which has been proven in many other crosses as well as this one. 

Its a hybrid: a 80 % uplifting hightype with 20 % body effect

Bloom Length: 9 -11 weeks 
# of Phenotypes? Pink lemonade
Describe each phenotype expression: Many phenotypes ranging from the Acapulco Gold x C99 lineage and others leaning toward the Durban Poison.
Stretch: 1 times stretch once placed in flower 
Resin Profile: Copious Resin 
Odor Score: 8: A very fragrant strain 
Odor Description: Pink Lemonade
Flavor Score: 8
Flavor Description: Pink Lemonade refresher
Potency Score: 9
High Type: White knuckle, hair raising, euphoric body rush, with multi-sensory overload if grown properly and the right pheno is found.
Genetics: Mendocino Durban Poison x Acapulco Gold x C99 (male)


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2017)

Prolly knock me on my a$$!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2017)

RE, I think it maybe would more like throw us against a wall. Scary stuff. I want to smoke the durban poison.  For being sativa, you have indica leaves. interesting. Can't wait to see this little girl.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2017)

Hey Keef, here ya go! Come on back when ya can!!!
i ain&#8217;t superstitious


----------



## zigggy (Dec 21, 2017)

morning all,,been gone a while ,,,what happen to keef ????????,,,


----------



## zigggy (Dec 21, 2017)

life is back to normal ,,,,boys at school...just sitting here drinking my tea ,smoking ,,listening to Edie Brickell,,,not sure how to put it but she uses her like an instrument ,,,not many can do that ,,,eddie vedder another one anyway stay safe be well zig


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2017)

I am too much of a peacock to watch from the shadows !-- Ya'll better take up a collection and bail me out if I get caught !-- I am way too pretty to go to jail !-- They trying to run up arrest numbers before the end of the year !-- Seems like they just after the low hanging fruit !-- U wanna deal black tar heroin and crystal meth out the same place U growing U should be locked up !-- I tell on U myself !-- We got a big problem with that Spice and synthetic weed stuff !-- I keep my sheet off the street I might be O.K. !-- I ever quit being a little paranoid somebody slap me upside the head !-- Only old pot farmers are paranoid old pot farmers !


----------



## zigggy (Dec 21, 2017)

now life is truly back to normal ,,,welcome back brother,,,,,thought I was gonna have to eat all these caps by myself,,,,zig


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2017)

Babies Momma's !-- 
That AK48-X - BBSL ? -- That's  the kinda plants I want to grow !

The Panama Powerhouse -- She would be a limb breaker if I didn't lay them over she make lots of heavy bud on flimsy stems  -- I can grow it now !-- Waldo hooked me up on that and more !-- I have 5 of his daughters now and he up graded them all ! 

View attachment 20171220_152018-1.jpg


View attachment 20171221_075731-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2017)

Momma's on the left -- daughters on the right !

Rose I'll get back with U on that !


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## RubyRed (Dec 21, 2017)

nice looking pepsi can....:rofl:


----------



## mrcane (Dec 21, 2017)

Morning stoners .....Cold here...27*
Keef and Ziggy y'all wake and bake early today...
Congrats on the house Zig must feel good..
......:48:...... I be smoking on some of the last GDP X BR


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2017)

We 3-4 hours ahead of U Cane !-- Plus my aches and pains tend to wake me up 5-6 am central ! -- We got a cold front coming later and my face don't like pressure changes !-- D.D. home for a few days !-- She has told the rescue people she would foster a Shiti-Tzu until they found it a home !-- Lady brought this one eyed 
Long black and white Shiti-Tzu -- Don't worry he's house broke !-- No he ain't dog pissing all over my house and disrupting the pack !-- I feel had but this ain't gonna work !


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2017)

morning everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2017)

Good morning peeps, nice to have you home Keef.

So I cleaned up the potting shed/ bathroom washed walls and every single thing in there to help eradicate both bugs and pollen. Now i have a window open, it is 24 degrees outside, with a fan blowing in the bathroom.  I hope to freeze any russet mites that might dare to still be there. Have you ever put on 49 degree deodorant??????? Burrrrrr, just saying. Next time, i use buds.  I have a towel under the door to keep the cold in there. do ya'll like my plan?  Wonder if i can get the room down to 30 or below.hope so.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2017)

Keef, I wrote to Ness, like you suggested.


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey Rose !-- I hope Ness is O.K. !-- Don't let the temp drop low enough to freeze the pipes to the sink and toilet !-- I still got a few white flies I need to eliminate before it gets warm and they start to thrive! -- I been lazy I need to bust out and get some that "Safe Soap " --I think that's it ! -- And something I can dunk my plants in when bugs show up -- Because they will !-- I can take my plants out the box turn them upside down and dunk them !-- Just need to make sure what I dunk in is safe enough !-- Kilt some using the wrong stuff once !


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2017)

I have to go to the e-cig store the other day to get some burners for my e-cig and there was a big sign in the window hawking CBD carts and a fellow inside with several people listening intently as he praised the benefits of CBDs !-- I know peeps in the free states saying so ? -- What's  the big deal ? -- Selling anything made from weed down here in the belly of the beast IS a big deal !-- U know how male dogs pee on stuff to mark it as thier territory ? -- As I left I felt a strong urge to go pee on the wall !-- One day maybe they sell my oil ?-- I can sure as hell beat what they got now !


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2017)

I want to show U a solution to a problem been plaguing me off and on since I started growing aero !-- There is a 396 gallon per hour pump in my boxes and if there is a way for water to get out it will !-- I've had a problem when a micro sprayers is point in just the right way it will seep out between the box lid and box --
There are 6 of these "key holes" around the box and I've went thru a dozen ideas about how to keep them from leaking !-- Ideally I would put a water proof gasket between the 2 !-Only thing is silicone and caulk won't stick to the plastic !--- I've went thru ideas such as clamps or screw system !-- Only thing is I'm all about the lowest common denominator !-- If I need 6 per box (I think 4 will do but we'll see) -- 11 boxes !-- So I would need 40-60 of whatever I decided on !-- Making something myself had to have the minimum number of parts and had to be a quick easy Thang! -- It got 2 parts on each one I'd have to make maybe 120 parts !-- This may be crude and ugly but -- When I used to do R&D -- I made it work -- Then I make it pretty !-- One part with one saw cut ? -- Don't get no simpler or easier  !-- Problem solved ! 

View attachment 20171219_181817-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2017)

One them young whipper snappers had a thread one time about an automated grow system ? -- I'm 2 steps away from that with my system now  and I know the what and how of those 2 steps !-- D.D. informed me we would be growing aero under LEDs in the mom & pop production grow !-- Open the chute !--- Quit trying to put me in jail and give me just a little  wiggle room -- I take care of the rest !


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## RubyRed (Dec 21, 2017)

I have seen others use a dinner fork tines to hold top down


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy Winter Solstice, you old potheads, spring is on the way!!! 

View attachment 3EE6D399-7B53-49C1-9227-61AC19C6E2E0.jpeg


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2017)

I been thinking about New Years Resolutions !-- Right now I only got 2 I hope I can keep !-- I plan to use the term -- " I ain't doing it " -- more often !-- The other one is quit talking about politics and buy more bullets !
See if this is right ? 

The AK and Panama Powerhouse 
Purple Haze and the Snow Desiel ! 

View attachment 20171221_103336-1.jpg


View attachment 20171221_103349-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2017)

Top pic is Panama Powerhouse with the orange hue to the pistols and the other is the AK !
Bottom pic I'll let U figure out which is which !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey Keef,  go to the auto parts store.  Buy some High temp Permatex Red gasket maker and I'll walk ya through the process I used on mine.  Works like a champ.


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2017)

Up in the middle of the night from my face hurting -- Weather is changing -- I'm pretty miserable !-- Took a dose of caps and sinus meds !-- 
Nick it ain't a big deal about a box springing a little leak once in awhile -- I'm on a bare concrete floor -- U a water pharmer U gonna spill a little water sometimes !-- Just the way it is !--That red  Forma gasket stuff was my first choice for sealing my boxes -- I still have to get in my boxes to change the filter and stuff !-- I roughed up the plastic with some coarse sandpaper and applied it to  the inside the lid where it meet the box -- came off after first cycle when I washed the inside the lid with a pressure sprayer !-- I got it all figured out and I won't need to get in my boxes much longer -- For now I'm just live with it !-- Besides that Form a gasket cost bout $7-8 a tube for a big tube  - I'd need a tube for each box-11 boxes  and that's  too much !--


----------



## zigggy (Dec 22, 2017)

morning lady's and gentleman,,,,so foggy I cant see my front gate,,,tea's in the cup (beatles)on youtube(golden slumbers)watched a great little movie with my boy last night (SING),its a kids movie but it has some great music in it ,,,anyway stay safe and be well,zig


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2017)

good morning,

2RE, that is beautiful! Is that lake Shasta?  What a fabulous picture to wake up to. Thank you. 
Well, i couldn't get my bathroom under 48 degrees, so i quit that business. Brrrr. I still don't see how a bug could live without anything to eat. 

Morning zigggy, i love golden slumbers. It makes me sing.  Sounds like a nice evening with your mane squeeze.


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm doing my imitation of a one-armed cyclops today !-- D.D. got to go back to Austin so I'm bummed too !-- 70 at the beach and overcast with cold front coming tonight !
Zig we had the fog bad yesterday !-- Texans never miss a chance like that to play bumper cars !-- The speed limit is 70 !-- So what if U can't see 2 car lengths ahead of U !-- Stand on it !-- U be alright !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 22, 2017)

Good morning old potheads, brrrrr, last night was our coldest of the year so far. Got down to 30... now I know a lotta y&#8217;all get a lot colder but still, brrrr.
As I said in my earlier post, I&#8217;m lookin to springtime.
Rose, I thought it was Shasta from the south but my sister who used to live there says no so I&#8217;m not sure. I had the picture in my files but I&#8217;m not at all sure. Now I&#8217;m thinking somewhere in Oregon, Hood maybe?


----------



## mrcane (Dec 22, 2017)

Good morning OFC...A cool 37* Here today...
Beautiful pic there 2R.E. come on spring..
Happy Holidays to you all....
.............................:48:...................


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2017)

Cold be here tonight !--
 Wish I could just look forward to spring but I think we got dark days coming !-- Always been a peaceful transfer of power in this country but I'm not so sure that will be the case this time ! 
Later !--I  got pharming to do and gotta get D.D. on the road !-- Where is my copy of "The Anarchist Cook Book" ?-- Maybe in the attic ? -- Never thought I'd need it !


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2017)

you guys want to hear something kinda funny, when ziggggy posted the Beatles Golden slumbers, i went into youtube and searched for golden showers. After my teeth fell out I realized i had the wrong term. I didn't click on anything and got outta there. Great. I watch too much politics.


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2017)

Good morning everyone. Lots of weed to smoke today. Time to get started


----------



## mrcane (Dec 22, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> you guys want to hear something kinda funny, when ziggggy posted the Beatles Golden slumbers, i went into youtube and searched for golden showers. After my teeth fell out I realized i had the wrong term. I didn't click on anything and got outta there. Great. I watch too much politics.


...................:rofl:............:rofl:......


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2017)

Do your duty Umbra !-- I got 2 Snow Desiel -x- BBSL sexing looking for my Black Snow plant and I got 2 of Rose's Purple Haze -x - BBSL sexing too --Looking for my Purple Rose plant !-- Might be one of them 4 I got up now ? -
Rose I send U my 411 again U gonna send me a couple them High CBD seed U bred ?-- I just got Hurricane  D.D. on the road and I ain't doing nothing for awhile ! -- Want some seed from from NL or PH bred to BBSL?  -- They didn't need it but Waldo jacked them up anyway !-- I'm sorting these things out faster than I thought! 
Purple Rose -- Black Night ( Nightshade -x- BBSL )-- These are plants I have or will have ! -- I wasn't so much a believer in "The BBSL male bring the fire "-- He changed my mind !


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2017)

Cane U high again ?


----------



## mrcane (Dec 22, 2017)

Just top dressed my girls bat guano & worm castings .....
Yep I High...presidential kush :48:


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2017)

I been trying to avoid this but here it is !-- Daughter of Nurse Larry and the Black Berry Snow Lotus !

The Black Nurse ! 

View attachment 20171222_115352-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2017)

Well look at that will ya, she is lovely Keef. Of course you can have whatever seeds you want from Umbra's and my pollen chucking. She looks tasty.  I hit Nurse Larry w/ Valentine. They were the more Larry leaning pheno's so i hope it is good night time meds.

I need to make some oil today. 

I have nothing growing except houseplants. feels very strange and wonderful... I know there is a soak in that bathtub soon.


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2017)

Rose they still drying but she smells nice !-- This more of Waldo's work !-- Umbra's --The White -x- Nepal Indica -- fathered by BBSL !-- Another keeper ? 

View attachment 20171222_121425-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Dec 22, 2017)

Keef that looks yummy....


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2017)

I was afraid to let that momma WI go to amber cause she melt U !-- Now I don't know ? -- She make U high from just looking at her too long !-- Somebody gonna have to test that stuff when it finish drying !-- It's a sacrifice into unknown territory  but I'm take the hit on that one !


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice quite evening to break out the Oracles and do some skrying ? -- The Oracles are tools just like a wrench or screwdriver - They mostly just for allowing U to focus like a pair of glasses do for eyes !-- I use tarot cards and rune stones -- I don't mess with the I-Ching anymore !-- U can't just "Grok" that sheet !--  U gotta look it up in a book ! -- Just have questions about the coming year and stuff -- nothing deep or dark !-- Everybody knows U use Chicken Bones for that and only when U mad as hell ! -- I ain't even mad at all so that's -- Wait !-- Look at that !-- The cards !-- Nevermind ! -- Makes a lot of sense though !-- Hand me my pipe I gotta see where this leads !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2017)

The truth is that life is hard and dangerous ; that he who seeks his own happiness does not find it ;  that he who is weak must suffer ; that he who demands love will be disappointed ; that he who is greedy will not be fed ; that he who seeks peace will find only strife ; that the truth is only for the brave ; that joy is only for him who does not fear to be alone ; that life is only for the one who is not afraid to die .

Not my words !


----------



## WoodHippy (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas  back at U Hippy !-- I got some seed for U if U let me know where to send them !-- I forget or lose an address all the time !-- I crossed the girls I got from seed from U with a BBSL male and I wanted to send U seed back if U want !
51 at the beach and overcast -- Face not hurting so bad today !-- Might be a good day !-- After an extended Wake and Bake !


----------



## mrcane (Dec 23, 2017)

Morning OFC....Cold here 26*burrrrr 
..........:48:..........presidential kush


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

What up Cane ? -- I'm have to look up this Presidential Kush !-- I been into the Indicas lately !-- Still don't know why some called Kush and some Haze ? -- All I know is them short squat frosty things will ring your bell !--I been working some with  Mazar-i-Shariff that giant indica hash plant -- It ain't called hash plant but when they been making Lebanese Blond out it for centuries I think it qualifies as a hash plant !-- Spanked it with that BBSL !-- Make me some Blackberry Hash !


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

Smoking Barney's Farm " Nightshade" this morning !-- She'll work !


----------



## mrcane (Dec 23, 2017)

The pres seams to be pretty good store bought weed and a good price. With a medical card was $75. An Oz.


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

Wish we had weed stores ! --Not that I need to buy it's just the concept of weed being bought and sold openly that I have trouble wrapping my mind around !-- They catch us buying and selling ? -- Ever body go to jail !-- I'm perfectly happy growing for myself but U gotta always remember they out there and they looking for U ! -- Maybe I actually see open weed commerce one day !-- Might not be around here but I'd still like to see it with my own eyes ! -- I might be isolated down here in the belly of the beast but I knows some high people in low places !-- Mighta been a seed or 2 made it thru ?-- I'm in the groove on the grow !-Until the next grow disaster ! -- I got nothing to compare my weed to down here !-- All I know is my peeps hooked me up with great genetics and I try to grow them so they can express those genes best I way I know !-- It seems pretty dam good to me and I'm the one smoking it !


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

They got a special treat for any growers they catch down here !-- After U handcuffed they bring U into the grow and make U watch them destroy all your plants and equipment !-- Before U go to jail !


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

Catching " El Pollo Loco " would be a fine feather in the hat of any law dog !-- but he slippery !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2017)

Keef said:


> The truth is that life is hard and dangerous ; that he who seeks his own happiness does not find it ;  that he who is weak must suffer ; that he who demands love will be disappointed ; that he who is greedy will not be fed ; that he who seeks peace will find only strife ; that the truth is only for the brave ; that joy is only for him who does not fear to be alone ; that life is only for the one who is not afraid to die .
> 
> Not my words !



I was taught at an early age if you want happiness, make someone happy,  same for love, give it, ya get it back, when you give you aren't greedy, feed others. When you're feeling sorry for yourself, look around at others and see if you can help somebody today.  Words of my mom!  She lived it, for 93 years. Oh and as she lay dying the hospice staff would ask her how she was doing and she would say"i'm fine, tell me about you. And they did. I guess she wasn't afraid of dying, even though she admitted she really didn't know what was ahead for her.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2017)

MERRY Christmas Wood hippy, nice to see you.


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

Rose I always wanted to be a peace loving hippy but it don't work so well for me !-- I'm vengeful --I have anger management problems and trying to MAKE me do something is not gonna turn out well for U !
I'm just a wild man who will make up his own mind about stuff !-- If U can't be true to yourself U can't be true to anything !-- I'm comfortable with who I am !-- I ain't perfect and I know it and I'm alright with that !


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

There was nothing wrong with Umbra's  "V" !-( Golden Ticket -x- BOC )-- She stretch a little but great smoke !--I'm a non denominational offender !-- 
 Waldo had her !-

The Black "V" 

View attachment 20171223_134805-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

These 2 came from WoodHippy !-- SR 91 and Panama Powerhouse ! 

View attachment 20171223_135249-1.jpg


View attachment 20171223_100107-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

It ain't Presidential but it is a Kush !

Da Masta !-- ( Master Kush )-- 

View attachment 20171223_140857-1.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

Umbra send me seed to several Lemon crosses he did --The seed were still fairly fresh and I was impatient so I ended up with only 2 Squish -x- Oregon Lemon plants -- 1st one was a fine girl !-- 
This the second one !-- 
His name is Lemmy !-- 
He the new house stud ! 

View attachment 20171223_151656-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

I don't know much about that free state weed and stuff but I think South Texas gonna be alright !-- Dank live here too ! 

View attachment 20171223_154840-1.jpg


View attachment 20171223_155108-1-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

Stay back !-- He got them electric swamp blues playing !-- U know how he be when he get this high this early and start playing them dam blues ? -- "She got one foot in New York City and one foot in the Bayou !" -- I got to go Tab Benoit -- Gary Clark Jr. -- John Mayer and more ! -- They wanna play !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 23, 2017)

Valerion and the City of a Thousand Planets for me


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 24, 2017)

Rose, your mother was a wise lady! Kinda like I remember my own mother being. She had no trouble living the golden rule...


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ho-Ho-Ho !-- Merry Christmas Eve !-- I don't understand but I play along !-- Christians say we celebrating the birth of Jesus ( by high jacking the pagan winter solstice celebration )-- Christmas gifts --Christmas tree -- The decorating -- Santa Claus ? -- They's all pagan thangs !-- Kinda of a corrupted holiday --but I'm down !-- I don't even need a reason to party !-- I think I even have something to add to the holiday !
The Christmas morning Fatty !


----------



## zigggy (Dec 24, 2017)

morning all,,,,getting ready for church ,,,,Christmas mass is always my favorite,,,,my best friend is battling cancer ,,,so far the cancer is winning ,,,my wish for Christmas is for him to have a few days without pain ,,,,and to have him here next year,,,,i pray for everyone on this site ,,,for the ones who do not believe I pray twice as hard ,,,may we all have a safe and merry Christmas,,,,,,,zig


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2017)

Morning Zig !-- U can pray for me if U want !-- I grew up in the church but I'm a straight up non believer !-- 
About faith ?-- Faith is believing something without any proof !-- Christian don't need proof that's why they call it faith !-- I hope the faith makes U happy !-- It's a hard world if it helps ease your way I'm happy for U !-- I'm just fine with how I feel !-- I respect others rights to thier belief system but I would like the same in return !-- Many think they can talk me into repenting or use that guilt thing like they do !-- People don't respect my right to have no belief system then I attack thiers !-- I got a back ground in ancient religions and how they came to be !-- 
I ain't here to attack any body's religion !-- I'm just here for the Ule Joint !
Being a non believer doesn't make me a bad person !-- Maybe even made me a better person by throwing out old prejuducices!


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2017)

Only thing I wanted for Christmas was for political name to be Impeached but No ! -- I gotta wait till after November !


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2017)

If U ever want another view of our world and how we came to be U should read the translation of the ancient Sumerians done by Zachariah  Sitchin -- In particular "The 14 Tablets of Enki" -- There is a quick summary somewhere ? -- First people to have written language so they wrote down thier history !


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2017)

Keef said:


> Only thing I wanted for Christmas was for political name to be Impeached but No ! -- I gotta wait till after November !



Not to worry,,he will be out in 2024.
:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas each and every one of you. My Christmas miracle happened, Weedhopper came home.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2017)

@re, thank you, I am glad we had good mom's in common. After I read Keef's reply i wanted to paraphrase my mom, i think what she was thinking and would never say, is get your head outta your *** and think about someone else.  Merry christmas.


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2017)

Good Morning OFC, Happy Christmas eve morning. I am glad Keef was able to get some of those squish x Oregon lemon to germinate. I've been waiting to let them dry and kind of forgot about them. Popped a few today. Some sour dubb x Oregon lemon getting popped.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2017)

Woohoo Umbra, sounds good. Our seeds are drying. the blueberryV produced the best and most seeds. Should be a good nightime smoke or oil or whatever. 
It is 19 degrees here now, up from 16..... DIE RUSSET MITES in the garden, die.  Makes me want to go turn over the soil to really getum if there are any.  I won't be doing that.lol


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2017)

65 and sunny here !-- I got lots to do but it'll still be there when I get a roundtoit !--
 30 % support is a minority last time I looked ! -- Control of Congress change after the November election ? --They bounce that boy so fast it'll blind U !-- He motivated women and people of color to oppose him just like they did in Virginia and Alabama !-- It's all over it's just not official yet !-- The damage he has done can still be repaired !--
Mueller got him treed too !-- 2 of his henchmen done pled guilty and his son in law next ? --- Just betting the odds with the available information ? -- I know where my money is !


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2017)

Hopper--  I do miss U guys and I Wish Each Of U a Very Merry Christmas ! -- and best wishes for the New Year !


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2017)

Lol,,,,you miss me like you would a Hemorrhoid...same kinda pain in your ***,,lol.
Yeah you just keep paying attention to those 
polls. How that work out for ya during the Election? Polls said the same ****. 
 Hide and watch. He will gain more seats then he loses in 2018,,and in 2020,,he will win the White House again.:smoke1:
And Merry Christmas back at yas.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you all!!!!!
    ..........:48:.......... 

View attachment 20171224_135723.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2017)

Hohoho Cane !-- I wanna smoke it ? -- I gotta grow it !-- Umbra that dam lemon worked me !-- I got a boy and a girl so I'll have a lemony girl or F-2 and find one !-- Wasn't sure what that 2nd one was gonna do and I didn't know if the girl would have the lemon trait so I put some Waldo's pollen on a little bottom bud !-- I got 2 Snow Desiel- x- BBSL sexing !-- Might have my Black Snow plant tommorrow ?-- I got seed on some those girls drying !-- SR91 -x- BBSL and Master Kush -x-BBSL -- I know breeding U suppose to have the skill to be able to pick a male and female and breed with an expected outcome -- Like a bullet shot at a target !-- Might hit the bullseye --Might not !-- I use a shotgun approach !-- Blast a bunch of girls with some jacked up male and see what I hit !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2017)

Umbra see what U did ? -- Don't stop doing whatever it is U do !-- He put what I call the "Umbra Frost" on everyone of the thangs he touches ! 

View attachment 20171224_182828-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2017)

Was it Cheech and Chong's "Nice Dreams" with the ice cream truck ? -- Wonder if these will fit into popsicle wrappers when they dry ?
Nightshade and AK 48 !-- On a Stick! 

View attachment 20171224_184437-1.jpg


View attachment 20171224_184333-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Dec 24, 2017)

They look like clubs...beautiful


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2017)

Cane I bred them both to the BlackBerry Snow Lotus !-- AK already gave me what I wanted and I got 4 NS-x- BBSL up and they also look the part !-- So far I got a girl from breeding him to -- AK 48-- Panama Powerhouse -- White Indica -- and Nurse Larry -- There's another one too ? -- and I got seed from half dozen more girls to sort thru but looks like Waldo hooked ole Keef up !

Edit -- Also got a girl by Umbra's  "V"


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2017)

Got Tab Benoit recorded live at the Tampa Blues Festival playing the blues and I'm lit up like a Christmas tree! -- Life is good !


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2017)

Black Domina ? ---"The Definitive Domina" !--- She want to come to Texas !-- I hear her calling to me ! 
Don't worry precious !-- You'll be here soon enough ! -- 
Umbra's  Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel ? -- I did 2 generations trying to improve her and failed -- She da bomb and she my Strawberry !--I'm finished trying to improve on perfection !-- His Blueberries?  -- I'm not touching it !-- GDP-x- BPU is my Blueberry -- Snow Desiel is bad to the bone but I couldn't help but breed it to BBSL just to see !-- I ain't stupid !-- I kept a cut of momma just like she started  !-- She a trick pony !-- U got to beat momma to stay !- This one gonna be hard to beat but I try one breeding and if crossing it with a BBSL male ain't got a trick of it's own  ? --- Then I just keep momma !-- I'm putting together a fine pack !


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Merry Christmas !-- Fat man let me down again this year !-- Apparently it's hard to find ammo for a 40 millimeter grenade launcher !--


----------



## mrcane (Dec 25, 2017)

........:48:.........
About 6"of snow last night..
 Merry Christmas


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas


----------



## zigggy (Dec 25, 2017)

merry Christmas everyone,,,i was woken up at 430am to the sound of HE CAME HE CAME SANTA CAME ,,,,Christmas really is for children ,,,my best gift was just watching my boy open his gifts ,,,the joy on his face is priceless ,,,,gotta run ,,,many gifts no battery's,,off to walgreens ,,,,stay safe and be well my friends ,,,see ya next year,,,zig


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

Pharm lives !- I got some work to do back there !-- I was changing my Reverse Osmosis  filters yesterday and I was too high for the technical side !-- Got to finish cause I can't grow without my RO water !-- Set of 5 filters with this end going that way and the end going this way !-- Got way too complicated for being that high !-- $125 system I mounted under the bathroom sink that make all the distilled water I want !-- It's not distilled but just as clean !-- 5 ppms !-- Still burning the tips on my leaves in bloom some !-- Gonna cut my nutes back even more !-- Peeps first impulse is to over fertilize thinking more is better but it's not !-- U got to starve a dam indica !-- What would be enough for a sativa may be too much for an indica !--Then some more pH sensitive than others !--  They working me ! 
Zig -- Kids is like puppies! -- They cute when they little but not always so much when they grow up !

50 and nasty at the beach and we already hit the high and headed into mid 30s tonight !


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

That don't look right but it making RO water again !-- If it ain't broke don't fix it !-- It post to make RO water it doing it so I'm done !-- Don't need to understand !-- If U gonna be a water pharmer U gonna need a mop and mop bucket !-- I got a mess to clean up !


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

I wanna move away from plants like the hybrids in the 1st pic and more toward  indica like the 2nd pic !-- 

View attachment 20171225_093754-1.jpg


View attachment 20171225_093405-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

In that bottom pic are children of Waldo in the box on the right !-- He did good !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all you old potheads, hope its a great day filled with happiness and joy!


----------



## Bluedream (Dec 25, 2017)

@keef, that's what's happening to mine.   You can see the pic in veg stage, then turned it over to flowering stage 4 days ago.  Still not sure the sex of it but the strain is blue dream and it has shot up majorly lol 

View attachment line_1513700514861.jpg


View attachment 20171225_113316.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey Blue Welcome to the O.F.C. !-- They'll do that and take off like a rocket the first couple weeks in bloom !-- U just be patient !-- I'm sexing some now too and I keep thinking maybe I see something today !-- U just gotta wait !-- U growing in dirt right ? -- All I know is aero under LEDs but there's others around know dirt farming !-- Plant looks fine I'd keep doing what ever U doing !-- How long it been in the same pot and how big is it !-- We ask a lot of questions but when it comes to weed somebody up in here is doing it or know how !


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey RE -- I missed ya ! -- Sneaky west coast peeps !-- What U smoking today !-- One day ole Keef gonna see a real live weed store !-- Snow Desiel got me twisted up tight !-- Smoking on  the Yule pipe !-- Caps working !
Can't complain except D.D. had to work taking care of sick babies last 2 nights -- That big money OT had nothing to do with it either !-- We'll maybe a little !-- Daddy need some new light and stuff !-- She shouldn't have told me everything I spent getting set up has been repaid several times !-- So I said then can I get 8 more lights ? -- She said no !-- It's a negotiating tactic !-- I'm 'spand !


----------



## Bluedream (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks keef and glad to be here.  This is my first grow and I am using a mixture of half top quality potting soil and half peat moss.  Also when I mixed the soil I wanted that plant to be in it's permanent home due to space restriction.  I also added osmocote plus fertilizer to the soil right away and haven't had any problems with nutrient deficiencies or burn.  Started from bag seed of blue dream so it's a shot in the dark of what sex it is.  With lighting I started with two 5000k house bulbs, not sure what kind they are, then for flowering I just switched to 2500k bulbs.   Hope I'm doing it right lol. Sure is exciting.  It's growing in a gun cabinet so during the night cycle I can just lock the door and lay blankets over it preventing light from getting in


----------



## Bluedream (Dec 25, 2017)

Just appeared last night.   Really hope it's not a male  

View attachment 20171222_111800.jpg


View attachment 20171223_164152.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

Blue -- lots got space restrictions -- U can grow in there !-- U doing it !-- As for lighting we got gotta get U right !-- U gonna be in a tight place so LEDs might be best !-- Less power-- less heat !-- I veg under a Mar Hydro grow light that cost about $70 ? --Umbra is moving to high dollar Spyder LEDs like $1500 each !-- 
RE working in a tight place he probably have some suggestions !-- U gonna need a real grow light !-- Go on e-bay or Amazon and look them up !-- decide what U can spend and we'll point U in the right direction !-- Probably be best to grow something more indica that will stay short and squat !-- Looks like that Blue Dream got a lot of sativa in it ? -- Might stretch too much for a cabinet !-- I've ordered seed from several domestic and overseas places and they got here no problem and I'm in a prohibition state !--


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas Peeps!


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas  to U to Rose !-- U gotta tell me more about them high CBD seed U and Umbra cooked up !
It's cold and nasty out and my aches got pains !-- Moving slow today and making grandpa noises !


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2017)

Blue dream is a good plant but so common here not really worth growing. If you top the plant, it will slow its vertical growth some.


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

I think this 4 part rotation gonna work out well for me !-- Move something to bloom every 2 weeks and after 2 month it start coming out every 2 weeks !-- Veg seems to be handling the load and producing the plants !
I have something to take down This Wednesday and next Wednesday then I'll harvest every other Wednesday !
Won't get slammed with trimming too much at one time !


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

Umbra I was taking a look around the site and Blue is a first time grower and had lots of questions !-- This where the answers live !-- Where did the color in that Snow Desiel come from ? -- I didn't know it had any red or purple but the weather cooled off and there it was !-- Not as Purple as Rose's Purple Haze but a nice reddish pink !-- I like me some Snow Desiel !


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

D.D. made off with all my trim cannacaps --So I'll just have to turn the oven on decarb some bud !-- Poor me  !-- Take too many I end up with the electric blues playing again !-- Make me do the crab walk !


----------



## Bluedream (Dec 25, 2017)

Ok. I will look into the led lighting.  Will have to do with what I got now. Spent all my Christmas money on the kiddos lol.   Hopefully I can still get some good results


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

Gotta make a supply run tommorrow -- Apples on sale during the holidays and I got 2 empty 5 gallon bucket fermenters !-- Think I'll just make more apple jack !-- Turned out real nice !-- From now on I'm just stick to Blueberry and Apple they easy !-- I'm just call it "Strong wine " ! --


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

Blue we learn by doing ! -- Everybody has a 1st grow !-- I did some gorilla growing when I was younger but I didn't know what I was doing !--I knew peeps who had weed and peeps who wanted weed  I mostly took it from here to there !-- When I started back growing I got some knats coming out my dirt !-- The fliers don't hurt your plants but the larvae eat your roots !-- The wife bought me an aero cloner and I chopped the tops off my plants and put them in the cloner !-- They rooted and I been growing like that ever since !


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

On the left is King Louie 13th --on the right is BOC #1-- bottom center --Snow Desiel -- They got bout another month and they fixing to kick it on the trichs -- Ain't my first run with these gals ! 

View attachment 20171225_133439-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

See that color in that Snow Desiel Umbra ? -- Oh !-- All 3 them out the house of Umbra !-- Got to give credit and props where they due !


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

Might as well pick me out some blues right now cause I know where this leads !-- Somebody bout to get lit up !-- 

View attachment 20171225_135030-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

I have brain damage this not my fault !-- Voices in my head ... -- Ya'll buying this ? -- I didn't do this !-- I lay this right at the feet of them dam yeast !-- Step one -- admit U have a problem !-- I got a problem !-- I need some more buckets and glass jugs !-- and a couple cases of bottles ! 

View attachment 20171225_141123-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2017)

The King Louis 13th will show color as temps drop also. There's this guy that went to the same high school as me. Graduated a couple years ahead of me that played the blues. Check him out on your journey, Walter Trout


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

I'll have to do that Umbra !-- Have Joe Bonnamassa recorded live at the Greek playing right now !-- Working on an epic Christmas buzz !-- Thinking about getting up in a minute and start a pot of CKN and Dumplings !
While I can !-- Starting to feel them caps in my belly !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

One them Cornish hens in a pot of water with DWC celery cloned from the grocery store and onion from right outside the back door ! -- See how high I can get and still cook ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey there Blue, welcome to MP!
I started growing with cfls then went to 14 watt led bulbs with the globes removed. They work well in small spaces. I have about 4.5 square feet.  I recently built a new led that is relatively cheap as compared to others on the market but it works great and runs pretty cool so it can be used in close proximity to your plants.
Heres a link to my diy lite.


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

RE -- U know those strips of LEDs U posted ? -- I been thinking about them !-- I got some busted Mars Hydro lights and I know it's the light board so I was thinking I could strap some of them to the bottom of a busted lights  and hook them up to the driver in the Mars !-- I gotta look again I don't remember how many watts they draw ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 25, 2017)

These draw about 2 amps per strip but they are 17 long. I saw some shorter boards somewhere with the same chips. Ill try to remember where that was....


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !--6:45 am cental and  61 at the beach and foggy !-- We made it thru Christmas !--
 Now back to the national past time of driving the Illegitimate Russian Lackey and his mafia family out of office !-- Should be an exciting next couple weeks !
What U looking at ? -- Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !-- Time to get your tired as*es up and do your duty !
I'll stoke up the fire --warm the place up and put on a pot of coffee ! 
Master Kush and some caps sound like a good place to start !
It hurts when I do this !


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2017)

Lights are on and pharming need to be done !-- I need to check the plants I'm sexing -- Empty clean and refill a box in veg. - Then top all the boxes off !-- I hate hauling water !-- Those 2 little AK --a Panama Powerhouse -- 4-5 total need to come down today and tomorrow then turn around and do it again next week --Then I'm on an every other Wednesday harvest -- I hate trimming !-- So shoulda we head that way ?-- I ain't in a hurry !-- Maybe another toke or 2 first ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2017)

AK told me if she could do this then her baby girl would be like this when bred to the BBSL ! 

View attachment 20171226_082102-1.jpg


View attachment 20171226_082414-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Dec 26, 2017)

morning everyone, day after ... hot coffee and a fresh bowl of sour dubb got me sideways early


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2017)

Umbra got his swerve on !-- I'm be hard to catch when it comes to high !-- Leaning a little when I do "The Walk" !--
 Anyway !-- 
See this little Panama Powerhouse ? -- U should hear her screaming "I'm a limb breaker " -- Stem too flimsy to hold her heavy bud !-- Grow her big ?  U better have a way to support her !-- Her baby girl by BBSL ain't gonna have that problem !-- Bring on your limb breaking now !


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2017)

Oops!

Edit : -- The seed for AK 48 and Panama Powerhouse  came from WoodHippy !- 

View attachment 20171226_090424-1.jpg


View attachment 20171226_090655-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2017)

Work in the trim dungeon is done !-- Keef why don't U grow bigger plants ? -- Silly people if I grow bigger plants who's gonna trim them acause it ain't gonna be me !-- When I got somebody else to trim I grow big as* plants but long as it's just me they only get a little bigger ! 

View attachment 20171226_140929-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2017)

1st taste of The Black Nurse and in a new clean pipe !-- Oh Lordy ya'll !--  Keef be a very happy man !-- She not like her momma and she just keeps coming !-- 2 tokes and I was already high !-- I thought !-- Top of my head is tingling !-- I ain't gonna die am I ?--I better hit it again just in case ! 

View attachment 20171226_180239.jpg


----------



## umbra (Dec 26, 2017)

Hopper mentioned he just got a bag of KL13, lol. Told him it might be kind of good.


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2017)

He'll like it !-- What's  not to like ? -- Done right it'll slap U around too !


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2017)

O.K. the guilt is haunting me !-- So maybe just a tiny little bit of BBSL pollen got on a wee little bitty bottom branch of KL13 too !


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2017)

I still got KL as it was and I might still have a few seed !-- Them BOC seed been ghosting me !-- How I know that there ain't a Hersey bar plant in those seed ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2017)

Just got a text from D.D. about how "V" reminds her of candy !-- I told her I lost it and only got her bred to BBSL but I got original seed !-- She said --- Well start them !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2017)

Think I'm go to the gun show this weekend if it ain't too cold !---I ain't liking what I been seeing - There's some parts and pieces I'd like to have around in case things get nasty ! -- Some things U gotta build yourselves cause U can't buy them ! -- I knows a little bout them kinda things !-- I got some caps kicking in !- I'm not long for this world !-- I didn't need them but I took them anyway !-- Claymore mine say "This Side Toward Enemy " !-- U don't never want to walk up and read that on something !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 27, 2017)

Keef, this is what I got growing right now. 
First is a Harlequin girl that I started growing dwc, I just about killed it and all the others that I tried to dwc. Before it died, I put it back in the dirt and fed it my dirt nutes and it slowly started coming back. It&#8217;s far from flourishing but now that it&#8217;s flowering, it seems healthy.

Next is a blue dream cbd girl that has been in dirt it&#8217;s entire life. It also has been doin ok but most of its larger fan leaves have yellowed and either fell off or I pulled them off. I&#8217;m just trying to figure out why this happens. Maybe it&#8217;s a natural progression as the girl ages but why one and not the other. Just different strain characteristics? 

The last picture is the leaves I pulled from the BD cbd above...
I&#8217;m looking forward to getting these girls out and starting some new ones in coco coir... 

View attachment E04576D1-8535-4EC6-BB64-5D35915B6B31.jpeg


View attachment B0E895A5-DF29-4DD8-B26C-BA67C41341DF.jpeg


View attachment 9BC0EF6C-479D-40A8-93A4-0F7261D2A814.jpeg


----------



## zigggy (Dec 27, 2017)

morning ofc


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2017)

Morning O.F.C! -- Ugh !-- 40 something and nasty at the beach !-- Growing old sucks !-- All I want for Christmas next year is the cure to aging !-- I want my body back !-- It ain't cool making grandpa noises but U can't help it !
RE I think U doing just fine there !-- When plants are blooming they reach a point where they start shedding fan leaves and U can't  make it stop -- It's  part of the plants natural cycle !-- They give up making leaves and concentrate the plant energy trying to reproduce (making bud) so the leaves will start to yellow -- I just remove them soon as they start to come off !-- There's many ways to the Dank !-- Do what works for U !
My Botanacare Nutes call for 10 mils per gallon -- I'm using 3 mils and thinking about cutting back more !
Still burning the tips of leaves on some varieties !-- I think these indica dominate things could thrive on less !


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2017)

When I built my first aero box the lid had all them squares and I had drilled a hole in each of the 35 squares !-- I had to put an aero basket and collar in each --I thought things were under control then this package showed up with seed to at least a dozen varieties --- I'm brain damaged !-- I had to try some of them all !-- 
My decent into growers chaos had began !-- I went from growing my White Widow to this cluster funk I got now !-- Green Santa showed up again and  there were more seed !-- I honestly don't know how many varieties I got right now but I have to lose some more ! --


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2017)

I be glad when Nick get over the holidays blues and post a pic of that NL SCROG -- Got to be getting knarly bout now !


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2017)

Been working my as* off ya'll !-- 35 gallons of RO water don't go very far when U using 10 -12 gallons at a time !-- Got the res. in the 2  boxes in veg changed out !-- Everybody topped off !-- We pot farming now !
I do got a problem gonna take some work !-- I gots enough room to double bloom !-- That would be 8 more box/pump/ light units !-- ( $225 or less each) -- $500 per square meter and I can do 4 more square meters !
I'm have to put my best hustling shoes on !-- I think I better get the CFO very high before I bring this up ?--
I can expand in groups of 4 so I go in after 8 and settle for 4 !-- I was in da dam army !-- I know how to sandbag a purchase order !-- Still ain't gonna be easy !-- Probably take me a couple months of nagging to get my 4 units !


----------



## Bluedream (Dec 27, 2017)

Can you guys tell yet?    Or need more time. I know patience is key.  Looks like there may be growth out of the node, but looks male?   Can't tell.  Had a catastrophic failure yesterday when I bumped my gun cabinet and grow light fell braking off a lower stem but still growing.   

View attachment 20171227_121658.jpg


View attachment 20171227_122017.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2017)

Blue I wouldn't chop it yet but ya might want to start looking for some more seed! -- I'm with U I think it's male !


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2017)

Get U some feminized Auto flowering seed !-- They got a huge variety !-- No wondering or messing with light timers and such !-- They grow up to a certain compact size and bloom on thier own ! -- A couple grows of them and you'll get a handle on it !


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2017)

That is a male.


----------



## Bluedream (Dec 27, 2017)

ok. Thanks for the feedback.   I'm going to get some feminized seeds this time and give it another go


----------



## Bluedream (Dec 27, 2017)

ok. Thanks for the feedback.   I'm going to get some feminized seeds this time and give it another go


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2017)

I wasn't napping !-- Nap Wake and Bake !-- Still rainy and nasty at the beach !-- 

Blue -- Sorry about the male !

Hey Hopper what U think about that King Louie 13th ? - I got one !-- She nice but stretch a bit but I can grow her !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2017)

King Louie da 13th -- She got a month to finish ! 

View attachment 20171227_154332-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2017)

1st of 2 sexing PH-X-BBSL is a male !-- The quest for the Purple Rose continues !-- Searching for a girl that make Purple bud and Blackberry smoke !-- It ain't in the 4 I got now I start more !-- It'll be there !-- I just gotta find it !-- I think I got my Black Snow plant ( Snow Desiel -x-- BBSL ) treed --I got 2 of 4 to be sexed in bloom -- One looking a lot like a girl to me ! 
That White Indica -x- BBSL is dry on a shelf back there !-- Somebody still ain't smoked a test pipe cause I'm ascared of it !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2017)

Don ? -- It never occurred to me how appropriate that is !-- As in the head of a mafia crime family !-- Swear allegiance to the Don and kiss the ring ! 

I'm out !-- Caps got me bleary !-- Mighta been that Master Kush too ?-- Kinda stinky but in a good way !-- See if I can do the crab walk to bed ? -- It's  early but I don't care !-- It should be against the law to be this high !-- Nevermind it's against the law to even say the word high in Texas ! -- Really wish they would just leave us alone ! -- Bastids !-- O.K. we gonna bust a move on 3 ? -- 1-2-3 -- I wasn't ready start over !


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## RubyRed (Dec 27, 2017)

Bluedream said:


> Can you guys tell yet?    Or need more time. I know patience is key.  Looks like there may be growth out of the node, but looks male?   Can't tell.  Had a catastrophic failure yesterday when I bumped my gun cabinet and grow light fell braking off a lower stem but still growing.





Full on Male.  No need to keep it going unless you plan on collecting..Well you know what A male looks like eh?


----------



## zigggy (Dec 28, 2017)

good morning ofc   its a male


----------



## zigggy (Dec 28, 2017)

a buddy of mine brought me a nice little bong for Christmas,,,im always complaining about having to spend 50$ for a box of bamboo,,,have not smoked out of a bowl for a long time(it bring up bad memories)anyway,i have been hitting on this little guy for a few days now and I really like it ,,,the amount of weed I would use on one joint lasted me all afternoon in the pipe ,,,,nice


----------



## mrcane (Dec 28, 2017)

Good morning OFC....
Wake and bake my friends....:48:....


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Feel like I was up all night working the chicken bones !-- That'll drain U ! -- 

Zig -- Smoke a joint of this by yourself in one sitting ? --I don't think so !--  Rose and them taught me the pleasures of a glass pipe !-- I hadn't been tasting my weed !-- The bowl on most glass pipes are too big for me !-- Pipe last me long time and it's  usually within reach !-- When I started taking cannacaps it cut way back on how much I smoke !-- A pipe with only a toke or 2 might sit there without being touched for hours sometimes !-- I'm good !-- If I want it toke it's  there ! 

View attachment 20171228_100647-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2017)

One them buds post to have seed fathered by BBSL but I haven't found it yet ! -- I also got a boy to kill today and one to move back to veg with Lemmy !-- He be Snow Desiel -- x-- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- I been waiting for him !-- One Waldo's boys a (Mazar-i-Shariff --x--BBSL ) -- popped a few flowers so I used him on 2 my Indicas girls !
SR 91 and Nightshade !-- They got seed developing ! -- No idea what to expect !-- Whatever it is it have to beat it's  momma and an "Uncle Brother " -(-That ain't right but close enough !-- Thinking  make my head hurt  ! )--in  Nightshade - x- BBSL to stay !


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2017)

Morning everyone. wake n bake, cup of Joe and a bleary eyed view of the world


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2017)

Bleary --be my middle name !-- Need to make a supply run but not yet !-- 

She ain't gonna let me have anymore lights and boxes !-- I have room but she gonna ask if I need them ? -- 
It ain't about need !-- I just want some more !-- There's  stuff I want to do !-- I bout found my sweet spot !
Things fixin to outta hand ! 

View attachment 20171228_104758-1.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Dec 28, 2017)

along with my gifs my inlaws gave me a Christmas card,,,not thinking anything of it ,,I placed it on the table ,,waking up  dec 27 I tossed it into the tash with all the other now old Christmas cards,,,,my father inlaw just called me to say he was sorry for giving me cash insteed of a real gift ,,,what cash ,,,the cash in the envelope ,,,,now I have to go dig thru all of my tash in the back yard(I have 3 55 gallon drums I store my garbage in)not even sure what drum there in ,,,,,,


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2017)

I hope it ain't raining cause Zig gonna get wet !-- Cause U know girlfriend be off in that trash !-- Gotta find dat money !-- Made my supply run in the cold as* rain !-- 47 may not be cold to U but I don't like it !-- Big ole truck with them big as*  duel tires blowing that Black smoke think he can just take the right of way cause he bigger than me ? -- I don't bully so easy !-- I think his girlfriend spilled her coffee or or something !-- He lucky cause he almost bought me a new sweet ride !-- It would have been his fault !--no doubt !-- I say it all the time !-- They should never send people like me to cop school !-- Anyway maybe he be more courteous next time he decide to just take the right of way ?-- Got everything put up --Took a dose of caps and my errands are done for the day !-- Nothing left to do but build the perfect buzz !


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2017)

Got a bag of Red Delicious and a bag of Granny Smith apples and some apple juice concentrate !-- Don't make me start lying to U !-- U know I'm ferment them ! --Wonder if apple variety will matter in wine ? -- Let's  find out ?-- I ain't got no yeast !-- 'cept that in the bottom that other 5 gallon bucket I got working !-- I been outta yeast last 3-4 runs !-- Ain't stopped me and my jacked up yeast yet !


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2017)

Did U hear about that North Korean soldier who got shot defecting across the DMZ a couple weeks ago ?
They were giving an update on his condition -- They said one thing about him that chilled me to the bone !
He has an immunity to anthrax !-- Only reason for a soldier to be immunized against anthrax is if his country has weaponized it !-- Don't worry about Kim hitting the west coast with a nuke !-- Anthrax would work even better !-- We are not immune !-- We ain't ready for that !-- All they said was he had the immunity it was me who knows what that means !--


----------



## zigggy (Dec 28, 2017)

two hours going thru garbage ,,,found it 20$ ,,,if I would have know it was 20 I would not have bothered ...zig


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2017)

News say California grow 800 times more weed than it use and it only gonna get worse because them heathens done legalized recreational weed !-- What ya'll doing with all that extra weed ? 
Is UPS hauling it all somewhere else for ya'll ? -UPS done drove many a good smuggler outta work !--I think it is the work of the deep state ?-- - Dam Outlaw growers !-- 
Wait !--
 I resemble that remark !--


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 28, 2017)

2017 rounding down:joint4:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 28, 2017)

Good evening potheads, well I dont envy those who live up-east... We got 50 degrees currently and calm winds. Actually a nice evening. Enjoy your snow if ya got it but be safe.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 28, 2017)

Keef, there are gonna be a lotta farmers that went all in and aint gonna have nuthin left.


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2017)

RE --I'm sure there will be many like that !-- That's  one reason I never considered moving to a legal state to grow !-- Trying to break into an established market ain't my game ! -- I'd just grow for us but D.D. need to get away from the hospital before it start affecting her health !-- Ain't no other way this old cripple can replace a high dollar nursing salary -- They give me a little wiggle room I see if I can ? -- I'm just looking for a few trick ponies to grow --I know them when I smoke them and I already got some !-- Got no interest in chasing the flavor of the week !-- I wanna grow stuff U can't get anywhere but from me ! --I had to take some time to get a weed education -- I'm ready anytime they want now !-- I kinda like my chances !


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2017)

The plan was to feminize a coffee can or so of seed and set the pickle jar lab back up and get back to my genetic doubling ! -- I got the 2 males I wanted and a fine selection of top notch ladies !-- I haven't been in much of a hurry because my regular (2n )weed is getting pretty good ! -- I spent a year treating a batch of sprouts every couple weeks !-- Kilt a lot of sprouts treating them with a dilute weed killer working out the formula they filled with lies !-- I'm close enough I just need the seed supply and I got my team ready to give them to me but I still have to learn to produce feminized see comfortably !-- They not gonna give me a fair and even playing field some I bring me some ringers !-- Make them try to compete with me ?-- I ain't said nothing about being a legal grower ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2017)

I focused on the origins of the most widely known genetically doubled variety -- U.B.C. Chemo -- and the story of how Dr. David Suzuki made it with the focus only the brain damaged got !-- I don't believe he made it !-- That thing got the finger prints of someone with a similar skill set as mine all over it !
U got to have a peculiar skill set to even attempt this !-- U got to have some hands on lab experience --U got to understand the chemistry and biology of the thing  --U better be a grow master capable of pulling a plant back from deaths door because it is a requirement !-- Then if U do succeed ? -- How can U verify that the thing happened ? - back to the lab ! -- In the end though the pipe be the only thing that mean anything !
Don't matter what it is !-- If it ain't highly desirable it doesn't matter what U did ! --


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2017)

Gonna be a happening year coming up ya'll !-- Like they used to say -- "Pray for peace -- but keep your (gun) powder dry !-- Go to the gun show this weekend get me a mess of 12 gauge flare shells !-- They work pretty good in a pump gun and U can aim them better !-- load buck shot then flare --then buck shot then flare !-- tear it up then light it up !-- Works for me ! -- 
U hear that ? -- I know that voice !-- It's the Definitive Domina !-- She wanna come to Texas !
I'm see if I can make it to bed !-- Keef out !


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2017)

Buenos Dias O.F.C. !-- 
Wake and Bake !-- 
Ya'll gonna make me entertain  myself again today ? --


----------



## zigggy (Dec 29, 2017)

morning ofc,,,2 showers later and I still smell trash,,,


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2017)

Maybe one more Zig ? -- I think da funk just got up stuck up your nose -- U probably the only one can smell it !
I'm sure there is better but wanna see some bud porn ? 

View attachment 20171229_080950-1.jpg


View attachment 20171229_081028-1.jpg


View attachment 20171229_081119-1.jpg


View attachment 20171229_081211-1.jpg


View attachment 20171229_081239-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2017)

Wait there's more ! 

View attachment 20171229_081334-1.jpg


View attachment 20171229_081400-1.jpg


View attachment 20171229_081514-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2017)

Most of those got from 3 weeks to a month to finish !


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## mrcane (Dec 29, 2017)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of a good rain...
Better than Snow. 
Keef love the early morning bud porn.  
    Time to get right.......:48:...


----------



## umbra (Dec 29, 2017)

lovely porn


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2017)

What up Cane ? --Umbra ? -- 48 with drizzle here and that's  the high today -- Gonna get close to freezing for New Years Eve !-- Maybe it'll keep them from shooting bottle rockets at the beach! -- It stay wet they won't burn me out !-- I swear one day I'm shooting back !-- 

The 1st 4 girls of Waldo's Wild Bunch !-- 

AK48 -x-BBSL and Umbra's  White Indica -x-- BBSL 

Then Panama Powerhouse --x-BBSL and Umbra's "V" -x- BBSL 

View attachment 20171229_091215-1.jpg


View attachment 20171229_091335-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2017)

Don't be counting at me !-- Let's  just agree I got more than 2 varieties and leave it at that !-- I also got one Waldo's bunch in Nurse Larry -x-- BBSL !-- The 5 step sisters !


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2017)

When I finish processing that 5 gallon bucket on the right I'll have 5 gallons of Apple Jack ready to age !-- Sound like a lot ? -- Smallest white oak kegs for aging I can find are 8 gallons !-- Take me 40 gallons of wine to fill one up -- I'm at 25 !-- It would just be wrong to age a partial keg ! 

View attachment 20171228_191236-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2017)

Hope this don't make me too high !-- 4:20 or close enough ! 

View attachment 20171228_100647-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2017)

Shoulda stuck with the Master Kush -- I know her --but No !-- I remembered that White Indica- x-BBSL that ain't been tested yet !-- It has now been tested !-- Lordy she ain't nothing like her momma !-- Umbra's White Indica didn't need any help !-- This is so different !-- I think with some time in a jar I might have me a blackberry !-- She like the tide --She just keeps coming on in waves !-- I'm impressed !-- I gots myself another trick pony ! -- Her step sister by Nurse Larry had a trick but this is different !-- 2 for 2 !-- I didn't have much faith in that  "The BBSL male bring the fire " ---U got to show me !-- I have officially been shown !


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm feeling left out so I'm pouting tonight !-- The women of America making me feel left out !-- If ya'll gonna drive this whole Black Bart Bannon movement back to the fringes and into the shadows where it belongs ? --I want  to help !-- Won't nobody ever let me do fun stuff !-- They had the biggest protest ever with that Pink Hat March and I had to stay home !-- Didn't get to go to Charlottesville and stand against the Nazi or nothing !-- It sucks and ain't right !--I'm old but  I'll wear one  them pink hats if ya'll let me march with ya next time ?-- I can take an as* whooping good as any ? --Somethings things are worth it !-- This is one of them in my book !


----------



## umbra (Dec 29, 2017)

bought a still, lol


----------



## umbra (Dec 29, 2017)

Here us go 

View attachment 20171229_191833.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Dec 30, 2017)

morning ,,,hey keef I would dig thru some trask for a bit of that ,,,,,,,,


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- I got high !--I got lost in the grow !-- U know how it is !
Umbra --I can tell it's a still but it looks kinda small !-- What U gonna do with that thang ? -- Looks like U could distill every bit of a drank at a time !-- I gotta rag on U bout that cause I know how U be !-- U didn't just buy a little still on a lark and that look like a fractional distillation tube or something--- What U got up your sleeve ? -- This doesn't have anything to do with THCA crystals does it ?

Zig -- Master Kush always been good to me !-- but -- I bred her to BBSL and if what I've seen so far of the plants he fathered -- Master Kush bout to get an upgrade !--The seed still drying !-- Oh it gonna be bad to the bone !
I have a new girl today !-- The 1st of 2 Purple Haze -x- BBSL I'm sexing in the search for my Purple Rose plant !-- She a girl but now she got to make Purple bud and Blackberry smoke !-- If not I got more seed to run till I find it !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

It would need a better thump keg and a cooper tubing worm- but -if I needed to I could run down to the hardware store and I could be running a stove top double boiler still by nightfall ?-- I been chatting with my bud The Gloman last couple days --He was here when we started the OFC -- Anyway he setting up a 5 gallon stove top still -- He want to make his own ethenol for RSO !-- He hitting 150 proof now !-- He was telling me something about using baked Epson salt to pull off the rest of the water and make absolute ethenol -- Give me a dam headache ! --He probably be back around here soon ! -- He growing some seed I sent !-- He busy getting some girls up and cloned for a spring outside grow !-- That old pot farmer ain't got but one hand and it don't slow him down a bit !
That one gallon jug would be too small for my liking !-- I'd use a 5 gallon glass carboy in a half barrel turned into a double boiler !-- double boiler keep it from getting to hot !- If it was me I'd also freeze the mash off to concentrate the alkeehol afore I put it in the still !-- Get me a return closer to 50% than 15 -20 % ! 
I know better than to start cooking !-- Them 8 gallon white oak kegs ?-- I'd have to fill it up ! 

View attachment 20171230_114932-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

57 degrees at the beach !-- If it wasn't so cold I grab my cast net and hop on the scooter and go see if the speckled trout are biting !-- I been wanting to smoke some !-- I don't even know if they around this time of year -- Something would be though !-- Them big red fish with that spot on the tail end usually around -- Wonder how they'd smoke up ?-- Too cold maybe another time !-- I got shrimp in the freezer !-- Hmm !-- 
Shrimp Scampi ? -- Big as* shrimp cocktail ? -- coconut fried shrimp with pineapple tarter sauce ? -- Maybe I just hold out until D.D. come home again and make me some Gumbo !-- I can make it but hers is just better !-- Must be getting hungry?


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

I bet ain't none of ya'll would dare sex something this small !-- Dat's my new girl PH-X-BBSL -- I'll take a few of those bottom limbs in a couple weeks and let the little thing finish !-- She don't make Purple bud and Blackberry smoke then I move on ! 

View attachment 20171230_130205-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

So what U wanna start with ?

Panama Powerhouse 
SR 91

I know if my trimmers don't step up they game --I replace them ! 

View attachment 20171230_140152.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

New girl !-- Been waiting on this'n !--Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus ---Her name is -- "Black Snow " ! 

View attachment 20171230_150104-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2017)

excellent my friend


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm excited Umbra !-- I know what momma do !-- and BBSL gonna upgrade her ?  -- This I gotta see !-- We up to" 7 Sisters" now fathered by Waldo on different moms !-- Night Shade and some more Purple Haze waiting in the wings to be sexed -- Then Mazar-i-Shariff !-- I woulda done the Scooby Dance if  Waldo gave me one outstanding plant !-- I'm way past that !


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

Umbra I watched that Walter Trout dude perform live on some blues cruise -- Thanks for the heads up !-- The boy can play !-- I enjoyed it !


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2017)

just 1 of the home boys


----------



## Aggie007 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello peeps. Coffee is out of control today. Got something to bring in the new year.....
Lemon Tree Rosin Rocks. Lemon Tree bud,rosin,keef total overload 

View attachment 1B10FFFA-07D5-47DB-A122-E77171291F8C.jpg


----------



## Aggie007 (Dec 30, 2017)

Check this out. Got these seeds from the lemon Tree guys directly. Guess they like the way I grew thier strain. 

View attachment E8D18FA0-DD60-44F5-87FD-3C2B4DC328C8.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

Quit talking and light it up !-- Here Let me ? -- Love it Aggie !-- That's  what I'm talking about !-- Can U imagine a market where they never even heard of moon rocks ? -- I'd smoke it !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2017)

I bet those rocks are tasty. I've seen them before. Rarely buy weed.


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

My nephew cleaned me out then Hurricane Harvey blew in and the grow went 5 days with no power --I'm just starting to put some back in a jar instead of taking it out !-- The rotation is back up and running so won't be long I'll start making some !-- Gotta figure out how to press with that heated baseball caps press or get something else !-- The plan is to just start making some dry ice hash and later start pressing it !


----------



## mrcane (Dec 30, 2017)

4:20.? Close enough....:48:....
O.G.  Kush this evening...
40* and rainy..just raw out there...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi people, did ya miss me? Our daughter just left today. I need a long nap. Hope ya all are happy and stoned.


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

Evening Cane ! --Rose !-- U been missing Rose ? -- I thought U or Mr. RB  might be sick !-- I been mostly entertaining myself ! -- I'm smoking something but I forgot what it was !-- Had some summer sausage cheese and crackers on top some caps !-- I may not be bullet proof but I'm sure I could slow a couple down !-- 58 and rainy at the beach with the temp dropping into the 30s tonight !- -I don't like it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 30, 2017)

Smokin amnesia and makin gumbo... 
hey California style, Im sure yall would laugh!!! But Im makin it.


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm look forward to this New Year !-- Gonna be a lot happens! -- I got a New Years request I prayed to Santa Claus about !-- It would just feel so good to see that Fake Fox propaganda channel driven off the air when it all hits the fan !-- They all but obstructing justice themselves ! 

I was watching the trick skiers earlier and if that jump woulda been about 4 feet lower I believe that man coulda made that jump !-- Looked like a bug hitting a windshield ! -- I coulda made a good living up in snow country just assisting on total hip operations !-- Be lot of people fall down I bet !-- We used to take an hour from the time we cut skin until it was sewed up on simple breaks across the neck of the hip joint !-- We had a special tool for pulling out the broken off ball joint called a cherry picker ! - Pop that puppy out and slap a new one in and done !


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

O.K. maybe it is a little more complicated than that but I thought I would leave out the sawing --rasping and hammering !-- Just some carpentry work !-- Nic  yourself and U better hope they got no diseases cause now you'll have them too !-- I took a more than a couple blood splashes in the eyes and needle sticks and knife cuts !-- Then U gotta get the shots !-- Very painful shots !-- Some like Aids ain't no shot gonna help U !-- 
Red Cross won't take my blood anymore !-- I somehow ended up with a super immunity to hepatitis ! - 
Looking back at how I made my living for 20 years scares da hell outta me ! -- Ain't got problems like that as a pot farmer !


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

Sympathy for the Devil -- Gimme  Shelter -- After SRV doing Little Wing it seems to be settling into a Rolling Stones kinda night ! -- Leave me alone I'm busy !
Where my pipe ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2017)

Hmm!-- U don't see that everyday !-- Who woulda ever thunk it ? -- Something missing though ? 

View attachment 20171230_212849.jpg


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2017)

put together the Samsung 561c leds just like red did. do not look at these when you turn them on.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 30, 2017)

umbra said:


> put together the Samsung 561c leds just like red did. do not look at these when you turn them on.



Bright they are, but Ive got mine right down close to the plants. They seem to like it.


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2017)

I have bleaching at 10" with the spydr led


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 31, 2017)

I have not been able to find much about the chips used in my the spider line. I havent notice any discoloration using these lights though Ive not been growing long enough to really judge...


----------



## DirtyDiana (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year to all you guys! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482970235219.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Dec 31, 2017)

morning ofc,,,35 outside ,,,,getting tea and going back to my warm bed ,,not going to church today to cool ,,,god will understand ,,,,,zig


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2017)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Need coffee !-- My pipe ?--55 and nasty out --We get the big temp drop tonight !

That Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series I use are pretty forgiving !-- I keep them anywhere from a foot to 18 inches off the plants !-- Some that stretch get even close sometimes but I haven't seen any bleaching !
I'm sure there are better lights but I get by and if it ain't broke don't fix it !-- Box is half a square meter light is 300 watt so I guess I use 600 watts per square meter in bloom -- Veg lights are even cheaper ? -- Been thinking of switching to 24/ 7 veg !-- Can't thumb type and smoke! -- Later !


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2017)

That's a little better !-- I think there is a zone in nutes and light where weed will grow !-- - I think it is a balancing game -- Giving the plant what it needs without much excess nutes and giving the plant enough of the right kind of light without too much waste --Closer U are to the center of that zone the better the plant will do !-- I think I'm in that zone but barely !--I need to fine tune  my nutes because I don't think I'm getting but about 80 % of what these plants can do ! -This thing I've heard ya'll call "bag appeal" - I got that where I'm at  but I'm still a little hot on my nutes so instead of new lights I'm tune in my nutes  !


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2017)

Lady can't hold up her bud !-- but instead of breaking limbs she fall down ! 

View attachment 20171231_084928.jpg


View attachment 20171231_084803-1-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2017)

Morning OFC. New Year's Eve morning is here and football on the horizon. Started tailgating early with big cup of Joe and mixed bowl of gg#4 and hazelnut cream.
Keef, as you noted, different plants feed at different rates, so dialing in each box with 1 strain in it and adjusting the nutes for that 1 would be a good 1st step. You can easily build the led I built and it is brighter than the Mars or the UFO leds. It draws 240W and is substantially brighter than other lights.


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2017)

Morning Umbra !-- I'm headed that way but 1st I need to find a common area where they all will grow !-- I don't expect the best yet !- Nutes are another reason I seem to be moving toward Indicas !-- There is a wide range of fast finishing Indicas !-- So I'm dialing in my nutes on indica heavy !-- That girl that can't hold up her bud up there is the Panama Powerhouse -- Her daughter by BBSL can !-- She lean more indica now !
I want a few more flavors and The Definitive Domina but other than that I think I'm good !- U gotta find a niche -- Indicas seem to be mine !-- I should be able to dial my nutes in for them !


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2017)

Hooga Booga !-- Mighta took one too many caps !-- Hitting me like a train !-- About my boxes !-- In my mind I'm doing full grows in what I think of as the cloning and veg area for a real grow !-- I now know how I want to set up a mom and pop production grow !-- It'll be aero with a single res. for several boxes !--So I won't have to get in my boxes or check pH or water level !-- Took me awhile but it finally all came together in my mind!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy new year peeps.

Do you think it is safe for me to start another grow? Been two weeks or more since i harvested the seed plants?  I need advice. I kinda want to start some things, ya know? Russett mites can't live on nothing, can they?  I love double negatives... 
 We have partly sunny, that is nice.  Hope you are all well.


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2017)

Rose I don't understand the concept of not growing so I don't know !-- Double negatives are cool but it's the  elusive triple negative that's hard to do !


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2017)

Rose I got 2 PH -x-BBSL girls-- We bird dogging the Purple Rose !-- I'll have her treed soon !-- I figure each girl got a 50/50 chance of Purple bud the one with purple bud and Blackberry undertones may be a little harder to find !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi Rose, you still got your window open there? I bet its chilli in there, you got snow on the ground? Easy Keef, not + not + not, yes?
Im just putting something in a pot today, a freebie Polar Express Autoflower. Gonna try some coco chips in a cloth bag and do a top feed and drain sorta thing. Also trying out some new 1 part nutes, MegaCrop by Greenleaf Nutrients.
Simplicity I hope...and I got a free sample as well.



Rosebud said:


> Happy new year peeps.
> Do you think it is safe for me to start another grow? Been two weeks or more since i harvested the seed plants?  I need advice. I kinda want to start some things, ya know? Russett mites can't live on nothing, can they?  I love double negatives...
> We have partly sunny, that is nice.  Hope you are all well.


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2017)

Rose ain't no plants in there so why not just get all chemical and bust a bug bomb on they as* ? --I would !
I had to get D.D. to order me something to finish of these dam white flies !-- I'm not shutting down because of some stupid bug !--I perfer to use as little of anything as possible but that don't work I'll use chemicals !

RE -- I was think more along the lines of --No way -No how - I ain't doing nothing today !


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2017)

Watching them people slide down a Snow covered hill and see who can jump the farthest on water skis like ya'll do -- What is wrong with U people ? -- It's cold out there get da hell in the house where it's warm ! -- I don't understand !-- I know if I got high enough for someone to talk me into such a stunt !-- I could probably go a long ways but that landing part might not look so pretty ? -- No !-That's a hospital trick for this old man !-- At one time though ? --I'd done it !-- At least once !-- Long as we understand I ain't walking back to the top !


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2017)

Have I ever posted a pic of this one ? -- I don't think I have ? -- Cheesy Jones !-- D.D. say it don't taste or smell a bit like cheese !-- but it's kinda nice and gets U way high !-- She probably got a month to go !-- She bout to kick it on the frost ! 

View attachment 20171231_152038-1.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year and Welcome to the Annual Bumper Car Extravaganza !--We start early but the feature race begins about 1 am !-- All U gotta do is go somewhere and over indulge on da bubbly and get behind the wheel !-- We non denominational! -- U don't have to drink to participate !-- Just get behind the wheel bout 1 or so and join in !-- Them that drank can take care of that bumper car part !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Might be the 1st day of the New Year but that don't mean weed gonna smoke itself !
Get your tired self up -- have a little hair of the dog --twist up a fatty -pack a pipe -have some caps whatever U do and get your mind right !-- Working on a most glorious buzz at the cold as* beach !-- Only 35 degrees !
I don't like it !-- Little stiff in the back from slinging water buckets around yesterday  !-- I was like a real person !-- Doing stuff and thangs !-- Got a box I be taking any day now and still have to empty-clean and refill it !-- I hear the oven dinging -- Decarb done I need caps !-- That sparkly bud gonna jack me up !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

Zig -- RE -- If U guys ever want any seed all U gotta do is tell me where to send them -- Most of the stuff I got is straight up O.F.C. weed grown from seed others have sent me ! --U can't buy seed to this stuff !-- It's mostly indica heavy hybrids !-- Only thing they got in common is they bad to the bone !-- I got more seed on the vine as well !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

The grow lives !-- I got cloning to do soon !-- I was gonna keep a Snow Desiel -x-BBSL male but I've changed my mind !-- I want color ! -- I got a PH-X-BBSL male I'm keep him instead !-- Rose he gonna need a name -- PH came from U -- Name him for me if U will ?


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year folks!  Rose, I been having 0 luck starting colones because of the cold temps here.  I want to start some seeds but I'm afraid they won't germ.  Gotta admit though, it was -10 this morning.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year OFC!

I will work on that Keef.  remind me what bbsl is?

Why do we need fireworks at midnight on NYE? it isn't the 4th of July people...sheesh, poor dogs. crazy in the hood last night. Bud said he heard me use a swear word for the first time in our lives. LOL.. bout time I guess.

St Nick, if you put a heating pad under those clones on low with a towel on top so they don't get too hot, that will help. I have a seed mat I got years ago that I use when it is cold. Happy New year St Nick, nice to see you. all of you. You could also dome the clones or seeds with a cup... just some ideas.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year potheads, Rose I think it is blackberry snow lotus, maybe...
Maybe suppose to get some rain here this week, we sure could use it as it&#8217;s starting to look like the same old trend from the last 5 or so here in California.
Well it was fun but I&#8217;m ready to start packing up all this Christmas crap for another year. 
Recreational pot stores open today in California, though I don&#8217;t think we have one in my town or maybe even County. They do allow for delivery services but it might be fun to visit a store where you can actually see, touch and smell the goods. Might have to make a field trip soon....


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Happy new year potheads, Rose I think it is blackberry snow lotus, maybe...
> Maybe suppose to get some rain here this week, we sure could use it as its starting to look like the same old trend from the last 5 or so here in California.
> Well it was fun but Im ready to start packing up all this Christmas crap for another year.
> Recreational pot stores open today in California, though I dont think we have one in my town or maybe even County. They do allow for delivery services but it might be fun to visit a store where you can actually see, touch and smell the goods. Might have to make a field trip soon....



I looked up the dispensaries that would be open. 70 miles away or so. I'll pass


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

Yep !-- BBSL -- Black Berry Snow Lotus !-- Daddy was named Waldo !-- Where's Waldo ? -- He was ever where !-- He dead but I still got some pollen maybe if it still good !-- 
I got a seed starting mat too and a seed starting tray with dome !-- It really is the way to go !-- I been a cloning fool this morning! -- Did a stupid thing cause I was high too that cost me some cuts !-- I was taking a few cuts from that PH-X-BBSL and old stupid took a cut off the male accidently and it got mixed in with the other cuts -- I trashed them all !-- I'll get more later !-- Got half dozen cut off my new Black Snow plant - Did manage to get 1 PH-X-BBSL cut after the snafu !-- Half dozen off that AK48-X BBSL monster !-- Half dozen off The Black Nurse !-- (NL-X -BBSL)-- and some other stuff ! --I needs to do one more seed starting round -- I've had trouble with Mazar-x-BBSL except a little boy -- He was there I was there Nightshade and SR91 were just asking for it !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

It's 35 here and I ain't liking it much !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

I got some more BBSL crosses needs a name too !-- I gets tired of alphabet -x-alphabet !-- White Indica -x- BBSL -- Had her in a pipe and she a keeper !-- She come on strong and U think that's  nice but she just keeps coming !-- Probably make a lesser man sit there and drool !-- Then Panama Powerhouse -x-BBSL -- I haven't had it in a pipe but momma bad and Waldo seems to have jacked everybody up so I expect it to be very good !-- AK 48- x- BBSL -- Haven't had it in a pipe but she a monster plant !-


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

Watching that big parade on Spanish TV with the music on !-- Anyway ya'll need to go to New Orleans and learn how a parade post to be done !-- They post to throw beads --moon pies and trinkets into the crowd from the floats !-- Now that's  a parade !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 1, 2018)

Don't weep for me, I'm used to adversity.  I'm afraid a heating mat or a dome isn't going to help.  Its -10 at night going to a high of +5 today.  My furnace went out a few days ago and my water froze yesterday.  I'm keeping the flower room above 65 but thats not reallywarm enough for clons and seeds.

I'll get it all fixed in a few but right now I have an abscessed tooth and the whole right side of my face is swollen.  Go to the dentist tomorrow for pennicillin but today I'm sufferin' and all the medicating in the world don't help, not that I ain't trying


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

Dam Cuz !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

I need to find the Stoner Ranch and get it set up with some RV hook ups so some U snowbirds can come down and winter over where it hardly ever freezes !-- A place U can bring some cuts and we'll winter them over and U can head back north in the spring !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

Nick I been there that is morphine taking pain !-- Best I Can Do For U is clove oil !-- On a cotton ball between tooth and cheek !--It will help some !--


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 1, 2018)

I can tell you right now.  In the next couple of years I'm going to get a place down south or at least a motor home.  This is fer the birds


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 1, 2018)

Im in, Im planning a trip south next winter, we got too many irons in the fire this winter/spring but Im looking forward to heading south next year. I got an aunt in the Corpus Christi area and I wouldnt mind hangin at the beach for a couple months. So I guess weed is ok in AZ, how bout NM? Maybe Texas in a few years? One can hope I guess...


Keef said:


> I need to find the Stoner Ranch and get it set up with some RV hook ups so some U snowbirds can come down and winter over where it hardly ever freezes !-- A place U can bring some cuts and we'll winter them over and U can head back north in the spring !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 1, 2018)

We bought a motor home several years ago and have enjoyed the crap out of it. Took a trip around the edge of the country a couple years ago and it was a blast. A whole lotta people live that life full time but me, I like to have someplace to come home to...but it is fun taking your home on the road.


St_Nick said:


> I can tell you right now.  In the next couple of years I'm going to get a place down south or at least a motor home.  This is fer the birds


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Don't weep for me, I'm used to adversity.  I'm afraid a heating mat or a dome isn't going to help.  Its -10 at night going to a high of +5 today.  My furnace went out a few days ago and my water froze yesterday.  I'm keeping the flower room above 65 but thats not reallywarm enough for clons and seeds.
> 
> I'll get it all fixed in a few but right now I have an abscessed tooth and the whole right side of my face is swollen.  Go to the dentist tomorrow for pennicillin but today I'm sufferin' and all the medicating in the world don't help, not that I ain't trying



Few years ago had wisdom teeth abscessed. oozing puss for 20 years and I never knew it because I smoked cigarettes and couldn't taste the puss dripping down my throat. dentist didn't take them out earlier because the root was wrapped around the nerve.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 1, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> We bought a motor home several years ago and have enjoyed the crap out of it. Took a trip around the edge of the country a couple years ago and it was a blast. A whole lotta people live that life full time but me, I like to have someplace to come home to...but it is fun taking your home on the road.



I lived that life for 5 years.  I had a 40 ft. 5ver and I spent winters in the Nachez Trace area and summers in Va. and north.  I miss it.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

They do call this place The Sportsman's Paradise !-- Don't even need a hook fish just jump in the boat with U !-- Deer will just run out in front of U and commit suicide !-- U know all the ducks that fly south for the winter ? --This where they come !-- 
I've always toyed with the idea of a Stoner Ranch !-- Texas Veterans Land Program will give me a loan for 10 acres or more with very low interest rate !-- The real estate market is screwed up right now because of the hurricane tore everything up !-- Originally I wanted a place as a retreat in case of a hurricane !-- 10 acres or more and need a place flat enough to take off and land a small plane !-- I will fly again !-- 
Then I watched the people live in snow country and lots of people come south for the winter if they can !
Why not a retreat for pot farmers ? -- Legal or not I probably have a grow somewhere !-- I could make some room for some cuts !-- Be nice to sit around a big fire passing a fatty talking shop about growing ? --Give someone else's weed a try see how it is !-- Give me a chance to cook a whole hog or something !-- Gonna have to be some rules and stuff though I have heard stories about what happens when MP people get together !--


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2018)

Keef, bud said we aren't putting that poison in the house, he read up on the bombs, etc. So it is 24 here and I opened the window and put a fan in there. I will try that for a while. I can wait to start new plants, just don't know how long to wait. Umbra, i think i better go to school and become an entomologist...start college again at 66?  Do you really think the russets can live without food?

I am sorry about that horrible toothache, st Nick. That must be crazy painful. so sorry.

Keef, lavender snow?


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

Rose I'm looking for a Purple Haze -x- BlackBerry Snow Lotus girl that make Purple bud with blackberry undertones! -- She will be named The Purple Rose since I got it from U but I'm keep that boy from the cross !-- I could call him
 Mr. RB ?--


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

Rose knowing how U feel about chemicals I thought that suggesting bug bombs was hilarious  !-- I Crack myself up sometimes !-- - Still funny !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

Funny like inviting your Jewish friends over to show off your BBQ Pork !--Ain't funny at all on one level but on another level ? --


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

Gonna be replacing some them stretchy things in that first pic for plants more like that AK48-X BBSL in the second pic !-- Potency plus plant structure !-- That girl can hold her bud ! 

View attachment 20180101_152801.jpg


View attachment 20180101_153902-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't know what that Pink and White mean on the weather map but I'm pretty sure I don't like it !-- Post to be green !

Edit -- I had to position that AK just right to block the view of  Umbra's "V" bred to the BBSL -- The Black "V" !


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Keef, bud said we aren't putting that poison in the house, he read up on the bombs, etc. So it is 24 here and I opened the window and put a fan in there. I will try that for a while. I can wait to start new plants, just don't know how long to wait. Umbra, i think i better go to school and become an entomologist...start college again at 66?  Do you really think the russets can live without food?
> 
> I am sorry about that horrible toothache, st Nick. That must be crazy painful. so sorry.
> 
> Keef, lavender snow?


Why not go back to school at 66? My mother went back to Law school at 56. As for the russets, the females burrow into the stem in the winter to lay legs, they are considered sap suckers, but live in soil as well as plants. The protocol that has the most success for me, is spraying ( pick 1 ) and then 3 to 4 days later bring in predator mites and lady bugs. They will last about 3 weeks to a month. Spray again, something different this time. Wait 3 or 4 days and predator mites and lady bugs.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

Seems awful complicated when it's an empty bathroom ? -- Bug Bomb and done !-- What else we need to fix ?
If I'm not liking that Pink and White on the weather map which I have been able to decipher as snow and sleet what da hell does Purple mean ?-- Am I gonna die ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

Maybe they got some organic bug bombs ?

Oh ! -- It hurts when I laugh that hard !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm sorry bugs ain't funny !-- but when U this high ? -- Everything funny !


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2018)

Keef said:


> I don't know what that Pink and White mean on the weather map but I'm pretty sure I don't like it !-- Post to be green !
> 
> Edit -- I had to position that AK just right to block the view of  Umbra's "V" bred to the BBSL -- The Black "V" !


I see it back there. I'm working on some new things. Some crazy indicas for sure. 6" plant with leaves the size of a dinner plate. Maybe some color, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

Don't tease me like that Umbra !-- I'm start some more of those Black "V" seed later !-- I suspect there will be a more indica leaning pheno !-- I can grow that one for sure !-- She kind of a test run anyway !-- U got to beat your momma if U want to stay !-- Got 2 generations of Strawberry I'll be phasing out !-- They excellent weed  but when it comes to strawberry terps they can't beat granny Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel ! - Many are called but few are chosen !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't know about others but having something like "Strawberry" in your name ain't enough for me !-- I want U to smell and or taste Strawberry !-- Shouldn't be no doubt what flavor some these weeds got !--


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2018)

there is no soil in there. I am going to leave the window open tonight. I will get new dirt for this grow. not the outside super soil i usually use. I swear if i get a russet mite again, i will.......................don't know.

I am glad I can make you laugh keef. Laughter is wonderful.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

No Rose !-- I am a sick individual !-- The thought of U using chemicals should not amuse me that much !
But it does !-- I knew U weren't gonna ever use a bug bomb !-- I don't think U need one !-- They already  dead  !--Wish I could say that about my White Flies !-- The cure on the way though !-- Ain't many left anyway !-- Sleeting around me and snow little to the north !-- This was definitely not in the brochure !-- 280 something days of sun -- average temp 70 degrees !-- It ain't said nothing about --Might freeze on occasion !-- I feel like I was denied critical information !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey Keef, 65 degrees in Sacramento today, a record high for Jan 1.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

76 in da house !-- It be back up in the 70's by Saturday ! -- I got no reason to  go out till then !-- Hope the mailbox don't get too full !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

Senate went from a 52/48 -- to 51/49 -- Won't be no more cramming thru bills like that tax cut for the rich  without bipartisan support and that ain't gonna happen !-- Then the bickering of the primaries and midterm elections featuring the blue wave and he gone --if he make it to then !---  2020 they run Joe political name and he wins then everything been done the last year and/or till then gets undone ! -- Only legacy left be a stain on our  history !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

It started tonight with Eric Layton and Steve Winwood doing "Little Wing" -- Then kinda dipped off into all things they did together and separately! -- Cream -Traffic - Derek and the Dominos !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2018)

I been thinking !-- If it wasn't so cold with that ice and all ? -- I reacon I could drive one them bobsleds bout fast as anybody !


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2018)

bobsleds psst, luge my friend. You don't need ice, street luge. I highly recommend a 1 piece racing leather to keep all the broken bones in place.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 2, 2018)

Ouch, thats gonna hurt like hell Keef...


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- 38 at the beach and overcast !-- Soon as I get right I need to stick my head into the grow !
Not yet !-- Wake and Bake !
 RE - It won't hurt me a bit cause I am not suicidal !-- I seen that street luge and I ain't doing it !-- I used to have a slight adrenaline addiction !-- When the army taught me to fly helicopter they were still stressing that nap of the earth flying !-- 100 mph 3 feet off the ground - I liked it and I was good at it !--Come back to the airfield and have to pull the limbs off your skids !-- - I'm kinda down with motors and controls !--I kinda like having a fair chance of walking away unhurt !-- That street luge ain't got no motor or controls !-- Make U feel like a dart headed for a dart board !-- Then ? --Off into the trees !-- I don't like it when that happens !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Tell U another thing with controls worked by both feet and both hands ? -- It was hard as hell to light a cigarette when U flying !-- Many probably wouldn't even attempt it !-- I could do it !-- U got to go high then light it while U falling !-- Better get it lit and back on them controls before U hit the ground cause U only get to hit the ground once !
I guess U can tell the urge to fly again has been nagging at me again !-- Something that will glide a little would be nice !


----------



## zigggy (Jan 2, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Stay warm Zig !-- We warm up again soon !
D.D. be in Thursday so I got to clean this place up some !-- Plus I think that box need to come down today -- Then I can take my time and have it ready for a new group in bloom by tomorrow night ?-- Trimming and cleaning ? -- Sounds so exciting !-- I don't want even think about it till I got my swerve on !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

That Bud came out the same jar as that decarbed cap weed !-- How many U think would be a dose ? -- 4 too many ? -- Maybe for most ? -- All I know for sure is somebody bout to get lit up ! 

View attachment 20180102_093026-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2018)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2018)

Morning peeps. off to the trainer... nooooooooooooo it is cold and i am lazy. Smoke some more sativa and get my buttocks to work out. Hope ya'll are good.


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Hey Umbra !-- What we burning ? -- 
I was looking around the site cause I need to get out the O.F.C. more !-- I got an interest in CO 2 -- I was telling them about brewing in my grow room for extra CO2 -- I am aware that brewing and growing open to room air won't raise my CO2 levels much if at all !-- but-- Help my grow ? - It will U just got to look at it in a different way !-- One day they gonna let me move some weed !-- U might need to sample my Apple Jack before we talk price ? -- I get my price maybe I throw in a couple bottles or a case ? -- Now let's talk about whether that CO2 helped the grow ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Rose U got my respect for having the motivation to work out !-- I'm getting older and it would help me to move more !-- They body is getting to the point it breaks easily ! -- I know it as men age testosterone levels drop which drops your motivation and energy levels !-- I been thinking about doing some research to find something that will increase my testosterone levels but I ain't going to the doctor! -- I don't trust them !-- They turned me into a legal junkie !-- Blind faith in anything including a doctor can get U killed !-- Any body got any recommendations ? -- I would feel better if I moved more but I don't want no caffeine pills or speed !--


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2018)

Come on Keef, it's not about how much test you have in your system, it's about how much is not bound by the sex binding hormone globulin (sbhg) or free test has it is sometimes called. Exercise is a perfect way to do that.
A very small amount of testosterone actually exists in a free state, where the interaction with cellular receptors is possible. Since the levels of SBHG are variable, it can be manipulated.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 2, 2018)

I think health is pretty much related to what you put into your body. Of course your environment is also a factor and physical abuse as well. But the old saying garbage in - garbage out... Just like our beloved plant the bod needs certain nutrients. Given what it wants, the immune system will protect. I believe that big pharma sells stuff that hurts the immune system more than helps. Then pile on more stuff that interacts and the problems compound. They always wanna sell you something to hide or surpress the symtoms rather than treat the cause.
So my recommendation is eat lots of raw veggies, I like to juice mine and drink them, get lots of sleep, dont smoke, get exercise, do public service, in general keep a positive attitude.... cant hurt anyway


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

I tested out of Anatomy and Physiology one Saturday morning then Microbiology that afternoon !-- I got a pretty good grasp of how the body works !-- When the free test Umbra was talking about starts dropping U lose motivation-- That's  what I need !-- I was just looking for something to raise that which would motivate me to do more so I would feel better in turn I would eat better !-- I guess there are always them pills for people who got low Thyroid -- Them will motivate U or those pills for ADD -- Make U look for something to do !-- I was just looking for maybe an herb that would boost test just a little ! -- I don't need to be bouncing off the walls !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Only good thing about trimming is scissor hash !-- Have I ever mentioned that I truely despise trimming ?--I don't do a good job either !-- I do like me some scissor hash !-- Time out !-- Toke time !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2018)

I agree 2 RE. I just didn't want to be a victim like so many folks i saw when I was working. Rest, food, exercise and yes, what you said, helping other people out that need it.Oh and lots of cannabis, it helps exercise. My trainer has never seen me straight. oh dear. I think staying away from doctors and prescriptions is good too, if ya can.  

Keef, if i didn't work out i would be in bed. not an option for this girl. When i had to be bud, when he broke his leg last summer, we would have been in so much trouble if I hadn't been getting strong.


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes eating right and exercise would do wonders for me !-- Developing healthy habits need to be done regularly !-- Some days I could some days I couldn't !-- Hard to develop healthy habits like that !-- I talk a lot of trash about eating bad stuff and I do eat bad sometimes in moderation but I try to give my body what it needs !---- I would give my diet a "B" minus !-- My activity level would be a low "D" -- I move more I'll feed the body more and better --It's the getting to that point with a shattered face held together by 3 or 4 metal plates and a fist full of screws -- Plus the  3 bulged disc in my neck that make my left arm useless sometimes it is hard to do anything consistently !-- I go to the doctor they'll take an x-ray of my face and start writing scripts for anything I want and I know all the good stuff so I don't needs to be in that situation !-- I get weak some times !-- I can and will take narcotics for a short term acute pain but after a week I gotta quit !-- Morphine almost kilt ole Keef -- Sometimes I do miss being able to the things I could do on that stuff ! -- The price is just too high !-- Doc said I'm lucky to be able to walk and talk at the same time -- He said I should and very well could have been paralyzed by that fall so I should probably quit belly aching about not getting around as well as I would like !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Twice a year for almost a decade Doctor Bubba want to spring a surprise drug screen on me to make sure I ain't taking nothing he didn't give me !-- Beating a regular urine drug screen is easy !-- Beating one that supposed to only show morphine and nothing else is harder but it can be done !-- I did it over and over again and smoke a joint on the way to the drug screen !-- Never did stop smoking !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2018)

Bulged discs don't stay bulged. People say that but it just isn't true for most folks.  I have started to call my left arm betty.


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Degenerative disc disease like lots get as we age -- It can only get  so much  better and we ain't cutting on ole Keef no more !-- If bulged disc don't stay bulged why did we have to do so many operations to remove disc that were compressing a nerve root ?-- Young and healthy a disc may repair itself some ! -- I'm sorry but I have to disagree with U on this one Rose !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

I think a disc compressing a nerve root causing back pain was one of the main reasons we did back surgeries !


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2018)

While you are right Keef, many of those can be prevented with proper exercise and loosing weight across the abdomen, the core girdle if you like, will strengthen the lower back and the core muscles.


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Absolutely true Umbra !-- That disc got no place to go except to press out thru the opening where the nerve root comes thru the vertebra !-- We would have to go in and carefully grind away bone making the opening bigger so the nerve root wasn't compressed as much !-- In my opinion once U cut on a back it ain't ever gonna be right !-- Maybe they better now ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Got my trimming done and actually got a little cleaning done too !-- Might still get that box emptied and refilled with nute water tonight !-- Got babies coming to bloom tommorrow !-- 
Ain't no surprise this body give me some pain !-- I beat da hell out of it when I was younger !-- Started smoking cigarettes regularly when I went into the army when I was 18 -- smoked for ? -- How old am I again ? -- Until almost a decade now I been getting my nicotine from an e-cig ! -- Never had a smokers cough until I switched to an e-cig !-- Took me awhile to realize it was the PG base once I switched to VG I haven't had a problem -- Most don't have a problem with either !-- In the army we would run 4 miles then stop for a smoke break before running back ! -- Smoke'm if U got'm !-- Lung surgeon used to always have to ask does anyone smoke and of course the rat finks would tell on me !-- He get to showing me parts of the lungs and stuff -- Get me so upset I'd have to go outside for a smoke break !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Dam nurses will tell on U too !-- At that one place that blabbing Nurse told others if U can't find Keef look in the morgue he take naps down there sometimes !-- It was my own fault I got busted ! -- I was chillin in the morgue and she came in -- I knew it was all sorts of wrong but I could not help myself !-- She almost made a new door in da wall ! -- I coulda just laid there still until she left but I could not !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2018)

Of course some disc's need laminectomies and herniated discs can leave you with paresthesia and radiculopathy. what i am saying is that if you had a herniation ten years ago, that disc material is long gone, so no longer herniated. 
I agree with you, no back surgery unless you have neuro signs, loss of bowel and bladder.


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Perhaps U have seen a bad tire with a bulge in it ? -- That is a hernia !-- A weakness in a wall or barrier that allows a bulge to form !-- A hernia in the abdominal wall would be the most know type hernia -- A herniated disc is much the same --injury has caused a weakness in the wall of the disc and the gel like padding stuff inside pushes out around where the nerve root leaves the spine !-- That puts pressure from the bulge on the nerve that can lead to that paresthesia and pain !-- There is nothing to go away !--


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 2, 2018)

I had surgery for a L4-L5 injury in 2011.  I can say only good things about it.  However,,,,,, My insurance jerked me around for 6 months and I been living with the resultant toothache in my thigh ever since.  They did offer to disable my sciatic though.  I (wisely I think)  chose to deal with the pain, which is why I'm always looking for a potent medicine that don't knock ya out..  Walking around on a numb leg didn't appeal t me.


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Nick I see U down there !-- Just nod if U O.K. !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Hey they banned fishing in local coastal waters because the temps might get into the high 20s !-- Must be something wrong with me cause ain't nobody got to tell me not to go fishing when it is this cold !


----------



## mrcane (Jan 2, 2018)

Whooohooo I know one thing, it's  4:20here...
Neighbor brought me a new Bong ..just breaking it in.. 

View attachment 20180102_160948.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

I'd hit that !-- Just got thru catching up on the news !-- Them people in Iran tearing it up in the streets all over they country to show they displeasure with they government !-- I guess we could be doing the same thing soon ? -Them tweets getting scary !--- I'm need more cases of molotov -- I mean wine bottles ! -- I ain't standing on the sidelines for this fight !-- U ain't my King ! 
I better just take some more caps and stay away from the news !-- I got a wall and your deep state for ya right here ! -- 
Sorry for that outburst ! -- It was in me and it had to come out !-- I'm done !--I be alright  Caps - Snow Desiel and da blues ? --Take my thoughts away from that low life wanna be dictator !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Some weed like I grow !-- I hate trimming !

Edit : -- Snow Desiel on left Purple Haze on right ! 

View attachment 20180102_143807-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2018)

Cutest ever Cane!!! you ole hippy you. Silicone?

Beautiful Keef.


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Rose I got a female PH-X-BBSL -- Now if she'll make Purple bud with some Blackberry -- That's  my Purple Rose !-- As U can tell momma pack a punch and BBSL post to make everything better ? -- Good Luck with that but I got to knows ? -- I got cuts in veg  just in case !-- She show Purple bud I cut them up ! --Got 3 more to sex !-- Keep the best --Leave the rest !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Airlock on my Apple Wine has hardly moved today !-- Ain't fooling me !-- It ain't finished !-- Temp dropped and fermentation slow way down !-- Ain't my first rodeo !


----------



## mrcane (Jan 2, 2018)

Keef that looks delicious purple haze be looking sweet 
Hi Rose yep I am just an ol Hippie I think that is why when I look at the bong it is silicone...how will we dispose of it. Silicone one of those things that lives for ever...smokes good though....:48:.....


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Shelter me Lawd underneath your wings !-- Tab Benoit and Joe Bonnamassa made me forget all about what's his name !-- I'm sure the pipe and them Hooga-Booga caps mighta helped a little too !-- 
She purdy Cane !-- Now I'm digging thru her seed fathered by Black Berry Snow Lotus looking for that plant that make Purple bud with blackberry smoke !-- Might not be there but I kinda think it will be !-- I'm a cloner !-- Just give me a girl and I take it from there !-- Speaking of which !-- That Snow Desiel up there got a drive by from the BBSL too and I have a beautiful girl !-- I took half dozen cuts from "Black Snow" -yesterday !-- This one I have high hopes for !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2018)

Not sure but I might be high enough to tell U the daughters of Waldo that BBSL male are 9 strong all with different moms and counting !- ( maybe another half dozen ?)-- Might not be a recommended breeding technique but U they said he was a super male !-- U can't be telling people like me stuff like that with the girls I got ! -- Sometimes people tell U stuff that  sounds like B--S to U and turns out they was right ! -- I am impressed !-- Now that don't mean I'm be believing everything I hear from now on !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- That talk of medicine yesterday put me back in the OR in my dreams last night !-- I'm not a flesh mechanic anymore ! -- I'm pot farmer now !-- --Stay out my mind !-- 33 at the beach !-- I don't understand how U guys do it !-- My respect !-- I had a  Puerto Rico map pulled up last night !-- I can't go much farther south on the mainland and dis cold sheet ain't for me ! -- My aches got pains !-- I predict an extended Wake and Bake !-- Lights must be on but I'm not even up to a peek yet !


----------



## mrcane (Jan 3, 2018)

Morning.......:48:....


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey Cane !-- What cha got in da bong ?

Bud porn ? 

View attachment 20180103_074604-1.jpg


View attachment 20180103_074716-1.jpg


View attachment 20180103_074741-1.jpg


View attachment 20180103_074920-1.jpg


View attachment 20180103_075032-1.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2018)

Morning OFC. Cold for sure. Hauling soil and water yesterday has my back screaming today. Some bong rips help the muscles relax, but then I'm not interested in doing much.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

Hauling water ? --Right up there with trimming !-- I feel ya Umbra !-- Moving real slow and the hits slowing me down ain't a problem !-- I pulled that muscle in my back a couple weeks ago and it seems to be mad with me this morning !

More bud porn ?-- U know some got a while to go ?-- I seem to be a little lit up so forgive me if they upside down or got 2 of the same plant ! 

View attachment 20180103_080413-1.jpg


View attachment 20180103_080337-1.jpg


View attachment 20180103_080601-1.jpg


View attachment 20180103_080630-1.jpg


View attachment 20180103_080720-1.jpg


View attachment 20180103_080804-1.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Jan 3, 2018)

morning ofc,,,,cold as a witches tit,,,,,,even the dogs don't want to go out ,,,,


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2018)

It is cold for you southern folks. If your feeling sorry for yourself, i bet i am the only one in the ofc that has to have a slamagram this morning.That would be mammogram in polite society. They are barbaric still. 
It is 29 here and threatening rain, that won't be good. Boy, i am a ray of sunshine this morning. Let me try again...

Good morning, what's in your pipe? I have green lotus in mine. I love our dogs, don't ya all just love your dogs?  Carry on.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

31 here Zig !-- Those that deal with this all the time don't see the big deal !-- The big deal it is cold as a witches -- We don't do cold like this !-- The blower fan on my central air unit went out but I got the oven on low with the door open !-- Whatever it takes !-- Power goes out I go get my Coleman stove !-- The Cold --No Bueno !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

I'd love them more Rose If they would go outside !-- Over by the door is not close enough to outside for me !-- Rose U had enough  THC /CBDs in your system long enough I think U probably immune to cancer !-- Slamagram ? -- I think that is an appropriate description of the procedure !-- Premedicate ! -- U be O.K. they always say "U might feel some pressure " !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't know what is acceptable to talk about the medical field and what's not --so -- It's  O.K. if this post goes away !-- 
Speaking of mammograms ? -- I used to build breast for a living and we made some fine  ones !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2018)

KEEF, LOL what job haven't you done. that is funny.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

It ain't that complicated Rose I grew up and as a young man I made my living working steel -- Joined the army and in thier wisdom they trained me as a cop !-- What's the difference in being a Military Policeman and a regular street cop ? -- A civilian Policeman will rarely  have to deal with a trained killer !-- Ever body a military Policeman deals with is a trained killer !-- I got out the army and was out for 5 years things weren't going so well so I reenlisted and they made me go thru basic training again !- 
I picked  Operating Room Scrub Technician off a list as a professional! -- Scrub ? -- I figured I could learn to clean bout anything --No shooting even in war time and a hospital was air-conditioned! -- Wasn't no body ever gonna use my mind and throw me out when they had what they wanted ever again !-- Yeah ! -That seemed like the job for me !-- I had no idea I would end up elbow deep in someone's belly or hold a beating heart and pour wet snow-covered ice on it to make it quit beating !-- These things were beyond my imagination at that time !-- I have worked on every part of the human body !-- A surgeon may do surgery 
2-3 days a week -- I was in there at least 5 days a week for 20 years !-- I seen stuff U don't even want to know about !--- My reality would give U nightmares !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

What drove me back into the army ? -- I was doing R&D for a concrete machine company in Illinois -- I built them a new type of concrete machine and set thier shop up to mass produce it -- I think it is still being sold today -- I received an engineering bonus and a pink slip on the same day !-- They had what they wanted !-- My services were no longer required !-- I swore I would never build for anyone else again and reenlisted in the army !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

I was coming up on 8 years in the army and one more enlistment would put me at 12 so might as well do 20 ? -- I started looking around because if I was gonna stay I would like to be an officer !-- With my education the only option was to become a warrant officer helicopter pilot -- So I applied to rotary wing flight school -- Spent a year learning to fly then got in trouble bout some things in my past and they "Allowed " me to resign !-- I got off easy !-- They wanted a name real bad  !-- That name was mine !-- I wouldn't tell them sheet !-- Told them I was more afraid of him than them !-- Man  slapped me upside the head !-- I went back to the OR and finished up my enlistment and got out and went to work in civilian hospitals !-- I'm fly again and in something that will coast a little again one day !-- Helicopter fall like a rock and ain't no jumping out ! -- Ain't no Rollercoaster got nothing for me !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 3, 2018)

Harlequin girl & Blue Dream CBD
Good morning, Keef, Rose, ofc 

View attachment 76273355-478D-4539-B435-2E1B12FE0028.jpg


View attachment F1F16F24-6A9C-4175-8F96-FBEEA76FEEAB.jpeg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh my gosh that looks good RE. Yummy. really a nice job on that. Love me some harlequin for medicine.

Umbra, i think it is so cool that your mom became a lawyer in her 50's. Maybe i take one class, thanks for the vote of confidence.

Keef, you better right a book about your life.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

RE U got it now !-- Just do whatever U did to this one again on the next one !-- 
He got the disease ya'll !-- Next symptom is VCD -- ( Variety Chasing Disease ) -- I used to think of it as an independent disease by it all stems from growing weed --Not smoking it !-- Oh we smoke da hell out some weed but then we back in the grow room !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

Rose -- Keef and Friends ? -- Maybe this is my book ?

I know there lots of blanks but they got dis thing called "The statute of limitations " -- I ain't saying sheet bout somethings !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 3, 2018)

I think I enjoy growing as much as smoking but ya know we gotta sample what we grow...
I got Brussel sprouts and cabbage heads forming now in my backyard garden too...


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

Rose I took a class at the local community college 6-7 years ago ! -- Life Span Psychology !-- I was gonna see if I could manage to finish the last few classes I needed for nursing school !-- I got a "C" -- I was a  madman still addicted to morphine !-- It was a good time but I had trouble competing with them young whipper snappers and all they tech !-- The teacher who was a heavy smoker saw my e-cig one day and said U can use that in class I don't mind !-- Little girl behind me said he already does U just don't see him !
It was generally agreed I should probably not come back !-- I was not there to entertain but if some found amusement then --Oh well !- I was not intentionally disrupting class !-- I had a good time !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 3, 2018)

Sometimes I worry bout my mind a bit, Ive only been growing weed for a little over a year but yesterday while doing some after Christmas cleaning, I found two jars of weed that I had put away in a cabinet and completely forgot about.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

RE I consider smoking a part of growing !-- Somebody got to do quality control !-- I do agree though !-- A mime is a terrible thing to lose !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

When I went off to Korea to be a cop the people back home my age were learning to work hard and build a future along the value of the dollar --I was in Korea learning different stuff -- For instance I learned that there was stuff in Korea that people back home wanted and there was stuff back home the Koreans couldn't get !-- Things like I could buy a bottle of Johnny Walker Black Label for $5 at the base liqour store and this bartender I knew would give me $25 for it !-- I was simply an expediter who knew some people ! -- 
D.D. made me get legal when she found out some stuff after we met !-- I was forbidden from just going to get some money !-- Apparently that ain't socially acceptable ! -- Hey everyone was happy I didn't see the problem long as U didn't get caught !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

I considered what I did as just assisting in an honest transaction -- My little brother had a whole different approach to paying the bills !-- Once he and his Krewe stole the same tractor 5 times and resold it !-- All he had to say was " That's what U get for buying a stolen tractor ! --Not like they gonna report it !"


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

There's this place on the river --deep in the East Texas Piney Woods that U can't find unless U already know where it be !-- I don't remember where it's at  !-- Anyway last time I saw that place it looked like a boat /4 wheel RV storage facility !-- I did not ask a single question !-- There are some things U just don't want to know ! -


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

I wasn't gonna watch any news today but I got a notification on my phone !-- Bannon done spilled the beans on the royal family and it's gonna be a happening next couple months !-- He was talking about treasonous meetings and money laundering even the grooming of Ivanka to take over power when he retired !---Like the other Family Dictators do when they  pass down power to thier child !  - Like a dam soap opera !-- I'm have to see what kinda spin Fox can put on this cause U know they will !


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2018)

Nicely done red


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2018)

I see Keef aint got much to say,,,,,,,,,,,, who is that mask man in the sky,,is it a bird,,a plane,,,Nope,,its Super Keef...
:rofl:


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

What up Hopper ? -- U need to come around more !-- Super Keef ? -- I wish then I wouldn't be Kripple Keef !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

Hopper said one time I need to get a life !-- Cuz this the only one I got !-- May not be active as other but I could be paralysized or dead so I'm glad it is what it is and not worse !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 3, 2018)

Well,  I got water agin.  All is good in my world.  You wouldn't believe how great it is to flush!  

The garden: 

View attachment Day 50 c.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

I didn't do good in school but the army said I had a high IQ --I guess I used to anyway ? -- That opened lots of doors to me -- I had an exciting life up until my fall !-- Losing your identity and even your ability to hold a job made it hard for a proud active man not to end it ! -- I'm an opinionated old fart and I don't see that changing !-- I got no hard feelings towards them guys that left !-- I got nothing against any of them  !-- I wish them well and hope to see them back one day !-- It was a happening news year and I don't live in a vacuum -- Most of the news was political !-- I have trouble separating the 2 !-- If the big news was a hurricane I'd probably have something to say about that too ! -- An opinion is about all I got anymore !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

That's a lie !-- I got more than an opinion !-- I can and do grow some bad as* weed !--and make a little liqour too !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2018)

Something seriously wrong with that Mike McCready ( ? ) -- The guitarist for Pearl Jam and I mean that in the most complimentary way !--- Wish I could play like that !-- Can't carry a tune in a bucket but musicians need somebody to listen -- That would be my job !
Later !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 4, 2018)

G'morning Stoners!  19 degrees here this fine morning and a new inch of snow with more falling.  River is froze but I is cozy.  Smoke a bowl with me?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- 43 here !-- D.D. on the way home --place still messy but left arm not participating today !-- Waiting for some caps to kick in -- Coffee and my pipe is all I want right now!


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2018)

Wanna get high ? -- Cause I don't care who U are this'll make U smile ! 

View attachment 20180104_093125-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2018)

Or some of dis ? 

View attachment 20180104_095419-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 4, 2018)

Morning OFC cloudy with little chance of sunshine here....Keef you just keep'em coming nice bud!!
Well let us puff one.....little OG kush this morning. 
...........:48:...................


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2018)

What up Cane ? - I'm in !-- D.D. on her way home and my plan is to get high enough to take the heat for a messy house !-- I got a back up plan too !-- Clean glass pipe and a couple things she ain't smoked yet that'll make her forget her name !


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2018)

The grow has officially recovered from Hurricane Harvey !-- We 5x5 in the tube ! -- Until the next grow disaster cause there will be one !-- What's the edicate when U standing around waiting to buy dry ice ?-- I hear if U freeze that weed up good with some dry ice and jostle it around some that this magic powder will fall out thru a screen !-- I might need to start thinking about doing such a thing ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2018)

I see Jeff Sessions studying the how to of enforcing federal law on that dam left coast and all they blue liberal hippy sheet !-- He ain't the least bit happy about California going recreational !---He feel the need to excerpt federal power over states rights !-- Besides after that election ya'll need to be punished !-- - No one knows what's gonna happen up in there from one day to the next --but --Ya'll might want to think about getting hid like me a Nick have to do ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2018)

Washington State and California and probably Co will have lots to say on this. The Elf doesn't know the fury of taking our pot away.


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2018)

Don't get all upset Rose !-- Elf ? -- I'm have to borrow that !-- U know how the left hand don't always know what the right hand is doing ? -- Dat's a lucrative market out there !-- Ain't no body gonna stop it but might be a temporary shutdown as new management assumes control !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 4, 2018)

I recon itll take care of itself, I just plan to keep on doin what Im doin. I try to pretty much keep it to myself anywho. Mostly the only people who know I grow is yall.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## mrcane (Jan 4, 2018)

I don't like it....:48:.......F#%$&; Fed's


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2018)

I don't know nothing bout nothing !-- U can ask my wife ! 

View attachment 20180104_142753-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2018)

No need to get alarmed !-- I keep up wit da news !-- They all up to they asses in alligators after what Bannon said !-- -- They ain't gonna have time for messing with ya'll !-- Besides they gotcha pretty good with that new tax law already !-- Time to just let that whole MAGA thing work itself out !-- It still means Make America Great Again but also-- Mueller Ain't Going Anywhere !


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2018)

Feds can't come after U !-- It ain't like they got your name on a list or something ? --Ruh-Roo ? -- Nevermind I'm sure U be fine !


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2018)

Ya'll might be in trouble but I'll be fine !--Somebody stole my identity !-- This ain't even me !


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2018)

It might be a good idea to have a backup plan !-- U should all be able to get in touch with 2 other people besides on the site !-- Be nice if we could do it site wide ! -- They have to shut the site down  temporarily we can still keep in touch ! -- Might be a pain in the as* for U free state peeps and I hope U raise hell !--  Maybe-- just -maybe  it's time to take the end of prohibition nationwide ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2018)

I will be here tommorrow !-- I ain't running ! -- Now my fight be your fight ! -- My fight be with them that do us this way ! --There is only one administration and they doing this to us !--   U can quit growing and smoking until we solve this little problem once and for all !--  Ain't no body gonna judge U we all got to do what we got to do !-- I'm be true to myself !-- I'm a pot farmer !-- I don't even know what being a legal pot farmer would feel like !-- Being Illegal is  all I've ever known !-but - I got a glimpse of the freedom U free state people have had and I want me some !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 4, 2018)

Well as I see it, aint nobody free to grow until we all are... I will keep growing cuz I like it but I keep it to myself mostly. Like I said yall know I grow but my neighbor dont. I might share a J with my neighbor (and I do) but I dont show him my garden. The green is out of the bag and some elf from Alabama is gonna play hell trying to stuff it back in.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 5, 2018)

Good morning folks, 17 here and some new snow.  Like it or not I got to go out today and do some stuff.  

I just gots to wonder.  Do these asshats forget our gov'ment is by the peeps, for the peeps and of the peeps?


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Is it safe to come out ? -- I got religion and decided to tear the grow down but D.D. said she would beat me up if I did !-- I'm ascared !-- I ain't high either ! -- I give it up for lent !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

I don't even know anything about weed !-- I just cut and paste pics from other places and make sheet up !
I didn't grow this either ! 

View attachment 20180105_083308.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jan 5, 2018)

B.P.U. at ten weeks.     love this girl.. 

View attachment IMG_3475.JPG


View attachment IMG_3477.JPG


View attachment IMG_3479.JPG


View attachment IMG_3492.JPG


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 5, 2018)

Booful buds there Yarddog.   How big will NL get outside?   I'm gonna plant this little girl outside in the spring. 

View attachment 20180105_104419.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 5, 2018)

Morning OFC time for a puff.....:48:.......
Gotta love that B.P.U. Nicely done Y.D.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 5, 2018)

Nick here is one outdoor Nurse Larry. 

View attachment 20161013_135624.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2018)

I love that picture Cane, I love all the pic's in here. St NIck, is that Nurse larry or Northern lights? She will be a monster outdoors. 
I am planning a new grow in my mind, want to give it a bit longer to hopefully get rid of lingering russet mites.

Cane, i made some cbd nurse larry, if you or anyone else wants some. 
Good morning DD. and all the rest.


----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2018)

Morning everyone. Biting my tongue not to say something about it all. Yarddog, well done. She is a keeper, just gorgeous


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

Dog in da house !-- Make me want to start some BPU-X-B.B  seed !-- Blue Berry run deep in that BPU !-- I been running GDP-x- BPU as my Blueberry --Need to grow some more cuts out !
Nurse Larry outside ? -- Nick got himself a plan ! -- Monster Nurse !-- That BPU be a monster outside too !
I lost my pure Nurse Larry but I got her daughter by BBSL and I'm happy with her !-- The Black Nurse be kicking this white nurse's as* this morning !-- Turned D.D. into a wobble head this morning !-- This one be staying ! 
Chilly 58 degrees at the beach !-- Be back into the 70's next week !-- Springs Break will he here before U know it and we got no rooms for them !-- For the locals it is the year without a spring break !-- Be no money coming in from tourism this year ! -- How do U rebuild when your revenue stream is gone ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

Umbra -- I know what U mean but I don't have that kinda control !-- I'll go off about that book and my opinion later but I'm try not to !-- "F" that Elf !----His boss and the whole klan !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice MrCane.  Mine is probably about that size right now.  Her sisters have been flowering for 50 days.  She is 4ft high and I been topping her to promote bushiness, and to keep her small enough to keep in my 7' ceiling grow room.   Oh, she's gonna give me a buncha clones pretty soon too


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

Think I finally figured it out --- I don't know bout that strange food like Vegan and Organic Vegetarian stuff like that -- My big break thru came when I realized -- It's all about foods that ain't fried in bacon grease !-- Is that right ? -- Like them vegetarian burritos ?-- Deep fry them thangs in some lard they pretty good !-- D.D. say there is something wrong with me !-- I agree !-- but it ain't nothing some bacon couldn't fix !-- Caps do this to me !-- D.D. was telling me how I need to keep the house cleaner so I gave her a dose of caps and knocked her out ! --She always dragging after 1st day off after 3-- 12 hour night shifts she need the rest !-- I just helped !-- She gonna wake up high !


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

U do know that 1st move Session makes on the free states gonna spark nationwide protest !-- I hope !-- Puts me right back between a rock and a hard place !-- Some places people be out in the thousands and hundreds !-- My town ain't that big !-- I could happily be one in a thousand but being one in a couple dozen and a pot farmer ? -- I want to be out there on the front line of the protest for the end of prohibition !-- I just can't stand up to the kind of scrutiny that spotlight would bring without ending up in jail !-- Going and just loitering around the fringes might be all I can do !-- It tears me apart !-- I start drawing local attention ? -- I could go to jail !-- I don't want that !-- Wish there was a way I could show support without drawing attention to myself !-- I'm probably not gonna be able to find the nerve to put it all on the line and take my place in the protest !-- So maybe someone on the fringes lob a bunch of top shelf joints right out in front of them ? 
I got surgical tubing and wouldn't be the 1st sling shot I ever made !-- Make a wide leather pouch that hold about a dozen joints at a time !-- Such a thing ? -- That I could probably do without getting caught !-- After the first scatter shot ain't nobody gonna be looking my way !-- It is a thought ? -- It would be a fine contribution to the cause in my mind !


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

If such a thing could be done I would supply weed and wine for the after protest party ?-- Long as nobody know it was me who supplied it  !-- Nobody need to know who Keef is yet !-- One day maybe I establish a local chapter of the O.F.C. ?-- Teach them the art of the Dank ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

I guess I should clarify something ? -- There are a few local people who will play a large part in establishing
the local weed economy when the law changes !-- They know about the O.F.C.and probably watch from the shadows like most -- but they don't know who I am !-- I just made them an offer of party favors  --and it can be done without anyone having to know who I am !-- That would make me feel like I contributed even though I'm too much of a chicken to march with them !


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2018)

That little BLANK Sessions BLANK the BLANK and the States aint giving up that revenue. 
For me it dont mean **** anyway. I have smoked most my life and grew weed for yrs with no protection,  like the protection that ppl in Cali and Colorado have,,and i will continue like everybody else.
And you can march till ya drop dead and you aint go ing to change a freaking thing. Glad you have time to protest. Everybody i know have to WORK.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 5, 2018)

Mrs RE been a workin my arse to the bone the last couple of days. We took down all the Christmas crap and then we started scrubbing windows, blinds, shampooed and vacuumed carpets, cleaned the frig. Every time I sneak off to my grow space, I get the call to do something else... gonna have to give her the pipe so I can get some rest...


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

That's  what I do RE !-- Caps and a pipe and she good !-- We been putting it off but D.D. want us to round up the stuff to apply for Social Security -- She should come stumbling in after a nap shortly --Still high !-- Wanted to put off Applying for SS but we could use the money !


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

Waldo's Girls  (BBSL) 

View attachment 20180105_180303-1.jpg


View attachment 20180105_180348-1.jpg


View attachment 20180105_180431-1.jpg


View attachment 20180105_180503-1.jpg


View attachment 20180105_180622-1.jpg


View attachment 20180105_180743-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

In that last pic are my 1st 2 shots at my Purple Rose plant on either side of B-S -- That is Black Snow (Snow Desiel -x-BBSL !-- Sexing 3 Nightshade -x BBSL and one Mazar-i-Shariff -x-BBSL!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2018)

2RE, i get a wild hair like that and want to clean the whole house and drawers and garage and stuff. That doesn't happen much.

 Give DD my love Keef.

I just took a 2 hour bath in Epsom salts. I think i am healed. lol   It has been a busy day.

PS, Umbra I am reading the book. fire and stupidity.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 5, 2018)

I got a bud shot for ya ,just something I'm cooking up . 

View attachment 20180105_190525.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

2nd from the bottom marked B-Stw -- That is Umbra's Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel bred to Bud's Strawberry Rhino -- Then a girl from that bred to the BBSL !-- She good weed but she can't beat granny's strawberry so she got to go !


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

Cook it Nick !-- Don't U just love that frost ?

I don't need to read it Rose ! -- Don't get too deep into it !-- Keep up with the news -- Because I think  things gonna happen fast and soon !
I just hope we can roll it into the end of national prohibition !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 5, 2018)

You betcha


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

This the only part of Nurse Larry I got left -- Her daughter fathered by Waldo --The Black Nurse !-- It'll work !


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

Pic ? 

View attachment 20171214_094912-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 5, 2018)

I need me some o dat


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

That can be arranged !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

Want some seed to this one too ? -- She a steam roller !-- Umbra's --The White -x-Nepal Indica bred to my boy Waldo !-- He did me right ! 

View attachment 20171214_164451-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

One the last of my midgets !-- Learnt what I needed from them !-- This is Barney's Farm "Nightshade "-- Almost 2 weeks left to finish ! 

View attachment 20180105_185549-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2018)

Hard to believe that those guys are willing to sacrifice thier political careers for this Bozo !-- U know all the administration big wigs meeting him for a weekend at Camp David except Jeff Sessions !-- They bout to bust a move and replace him is my guess !-- I don't like the Elf but they want to get rid of him so they can go after Mueller !-- Then the sheet hits the fan ! -- Next week gonna be a happening week ! 
He don't stop Mueller there will be criminal charges so he gonna just do it anyway and try to survive the fallout !
Who knows maybe he can get away with it ? -- He get someone to fire Mueller and it happens in the morning to obstruct justice the people hit the streets at noon -- They fire him in the afternoon it is set for noon the next day !
Gonna make that Pink Hat March look like a little crowd !-- The minority gonna dictate to the majority ? -- I don't think that's  gonna work out so well for them ! -- The sleeper has awaken and this will end soon and not nessassarily peacefully !-- If U are willing to accept tyranny and live under a dictaor then stay home and out the way ! -- Many  will be willing to bleed for your freedom just like crossing that bridge in Selma ! --


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Jan 6, 2018)

Morning OFC, haven't said much in awhile but it may be time to start planing my new grow room.  I can remember right after the fire when I looked in the cellar window and saw the local police , firemen and the state police fire inspector all looking over my burned up plants and jars of product.  I was in a high state of anxiety but it was legal to grow here in MA and the first thing the state fire marshal asked me was how did I make my tincture. I don't want to go back to illegal>>>
Should have the house back sometime in April so ttime to look for what's next.
Stay safe out there.....


----------



## zigggy (Jan 6, 2018)

morning all,,,26 down here ,,,I don't even have clothes for this type weather,,,people die in this weather ,,,I can deal with heat no problem,,,,this cold gets down into your bones and it hurts ,,,,my son keeps waiting for snow ,,I always tell him its to warm to snow in florida ,,,now what do I tell him


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- 56 here and warming ! --
 Hang in there Zig !
Grandpa in da house ! -- I see U down there sometimes and figure if U got anything to say you'll chime in !
When U start setting up we got seed if U need any !-- Don't worry about having to go back to being illegal -- I don't think U guys have anything to worry about ---Everything kinda in a strange place and lots could happen !-- Constitution say " We the People " !-- We the people-- bout to uncork on this mafia family and wanna be dictator ! --


----------



## zigggy (Jan 6, 2018)

its funny northerners who go thru bad snow storms move south as soon as winters over ,,,they have a good few moths then hurricane season comes,,,soon after they go home ,,,,,


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2018)

Morning weed nerds. We have rain. Coffee is hot, the weed strong ... the beginning of a new day.


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2018)

I know Zig !-- In winter our population used to double !-- We don't get hurricanes as often here as New Orleans or all the way over to Florida -- Not sure what's  gonna happen around here !-- They were about to open a new refinery or something like that at the port -- Lots of people coming in looking for housing the Harvey hit and tore the place up -- I know there were several large apartment complexes end up with mold and had to shut down for repairs throwing more pressure on the housing market !-- Some companies who depended on tourism are beginning to close !-- Sometimes I get aggravated about stuff like FEMA auctioning off used FEMA trailers instead of moving people out the tent city !-- Then I remember how it must be for Puerto Rico and -- We lucky here !-- That could be us !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 6, 2018)

Good morning potheads, should get to the mid 50s here today. You all stay safe from the freeze back there!


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 6, 2018)

Good afternoon Stoners!  Ziggy, I know what you talkin about.  I was a southerner for 40 years.  Now I'm freezing my butt off.  High of 13 today.  I ain't built for this anymore.  Good weed though and I'm about to go get me some Tangueray and replenish the incense supply.


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2018)

59 and overcast at da beach !-- Back in the 70's in a few days !-- Made my supply run to the grocery store !
Got back and D.D. got a plan about how WE gonna clean this place up--- I told her U need to take a dose of caps then we'll get right on it !---Like hard spring cleaning clean  !-- I said sure but have U tried that Panama Powerhouse --Tell me what U think about this AK too ? -- I really need U to taste that new batch of Apple Jack !-- Need to test that blueberry again too !-- (I also have a plan) --


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Jan 6, 2018)

We have a condo in FL but after the fire and cancer stuff we rented it to my son for a year.  I just called him and told him to move into the spare room for awhile, we coming back down next week.  Was 5 below here this AM it's up to 3 now and going to 13below tonight spent most of day yesterday digging out around 18" of snow.  Love this place in summer but winters.........no more.  Shopping done blue dream in the pipe over and out.
Stay safe


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2018)

60 now !-- Might not have to wear socks with my sandals much longer !-- I thought that there was about 30 miles of wild beach south of here but I just found out it's 60 miles !-- No roads !--No utilities !--No fresh water ! -- I need to hop on the scooter and ride it one day !--


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 6, 2018)

socks with sandals  *** :rofl:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 6, 2018)

Keef, we just did two days of hard spring cleaning, mostly done now... a pain in the arse but nice now that its mostly done...


----------



## mrcane (Jan 6, 2018)

Good afternoon OFC Just watering the little girls love those new buds...
Two weeks into flower....Pennywise 

View attachment 20180106_134628.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2018)

Is that one those high CBD varieties Cane ? 
RE -- I'm still a little beat up to do much yet !-- D.D. be in for a week or so and I'm sure she'll leave me a list !
She napping !-- Caps put her down !-- She needed some rest anyway !-- I nodded and hour or so and I'm ready to do the 420 thing !--


----------



## mrcane (Jan 6, 2018)

Yep Pennywise be a high C.B.D strain..
Did you say 4:20 ..:48:....U.W. Purple


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2018)

I like it when they powderpuffing like that !-- It's what I call it anyway ! Mane ya'll don't be freaking about what the Elf gonna to do to the legal states !-- This is almost a gift to the weed world and the coming blue wave mid term election  !-- He just put an end to national  prohibition on the ballot come November !-- All they got to do is come out for and end this travesty of a law and rake in the votes ! --


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2018)

Cane I never grew a high CBD anything to do different ? -- When it gets to where it's not minus 10 degrees below absolute freezing up there --I'm see if I can hustle me some them High CBD seed from Rose !- Probably do me good !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2018)

Don't be thinking U gonna win the Power Ball !-- That money is mine !


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 6, 2018)

:48: 

View attachment IMG_2418.jpg


View attachment IMG_2448.jpg


View attachment IMG_2422.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2018)

Umbra -- That Black "V" has a scent I couldn't place cause my nose not so good but D.D. took one whiff and said -- That smells just like those little valentine candy hearts with a message printed on them !-- Proves to me I don't have a clue where and how these terp profiles end up where they do !-- How do U get candy hearts from Golden Ticket --x-- Box of Chocolate then a BlackBerry Snow Lotus male have his way with her !-- She gonna be ever so nice !


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2018)

What up Joe ? -- I got a bowl looks just like that !-- Is that a 2 stage blower or something ? -- I been thinking about a use for " the head" one my buds gets off his still -- It's almost pure methanol -- Maybe I make my scooter go fast ?-- All 150 cc of pure power -- with a centrifugal clutch !--


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 6, 2018)

.  

hardware is 
http://www.jegs.com/p/Precision-Tur...5uP9XaAlpqstm8M3OTb_O5zsM3l9-j4BoCduwQAvD_BwE

nothing super special 

:48:


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2018)

You guys are funny


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2018)

I know U guys probably think I'm high and listening to the blues !---Might not be true !-- U don't know me like that !--- - There was more to the thought but it seems to have escaped me !-- Where my pipe ? --  I got to go Tab Benoit playing "Shelter Me" !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake -- I think I need make sure U guys knows I am a very stable genius !-- Like Hopper said I'm Super Keef and if I could get out this chair ?-- I could probably leap tall buildings in a single bound -- I might also be the most handsome man in the world too ! --Believe me ! -- I get so angry cause I don't get no respect !-- Now back to my coffee -pipe and fantasy world ! -- I think something wrong with this weed !-- Make me feel all high and stuff ! -- I got a light day planned -- Thought I would start by taking credit for the sun coming up this morning!

60 degrees at the beach at 6:30 -- We headed for mid 70's -- Lowest it gets in the next week is 40 !-- So winter over for awhile !-- Maybe 2 more chilly spells before spring !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

Lights are on and the grow lives !-- 

View attachment 20180107_071650-1.jpg


View attachment 20180107_071749-1.jpg


View attachment 20180107_071846-1.jpg


View attachment 20180107_072137-1.jpg


View attachment 20180107_072223-1.jpg


View attachment 20180107_071906.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Jan 7, 2018)

good morning all,,,,


----------



## mrcane (Jan 7, 2018)

Morning OFC Cold and rainy here in my corner.....
Bowl and Chai tea for me ..........:48:.......


----------



## zigggy (Jan 7, 2018)

hey anyone know how to get rid of a squirrel ,,,,I got one in my attic ,,,saw the liitle focker this morning ,,,thought I have been hearing things the last few days ,,noises coming for up there,,,,im afraid if I seal up the hole ,,it will be stuck up there and cause all kind of problems ,,,I don't want to poison the little thing ,,I'm glad its not a rat or mouse ,,cant let my son know he'll wont to adopt it,,,thanks for any help


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

Still working on the perfect buzz down here !-- Just got some decarb out the oven and caps are in my belly with some eggnog !-- Time for more coffee and some more of whatever in the pipe cause it's working !


----------



## mrcane (Jan 7, 2018)

Maybe a live trap...."have a heart trap"


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

Zig they got some little live critter traps -- bait it with peanut butter on the trigger -- You'll catch him !-- Take home outside and turn him lose then plug the home !-- It's not the season when they would have babies in a nest up there !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

Same post same time almost Cane !-- Great minds and all !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

U guys see those brown leaf tips on some the plants up there ?-- That's because my nute solution is too concentrated !--- Not because I mix my nutes too strong !-- Much more complicated than that !-- I start a new box in bloom with fresh nute water -- I'm not down with extra work -- I only top the nute solution off as needed for a 2 month bloom cycle !-- Yeah ! -I read water farmers  post to change your nute solution every 2 weeks but that's  just ** !-- Them up there got growed my way so don't be telling me it can't be done !-- I said  it was more complicated than just having a nute solution too strong !-- What is happening is that as the plants take water out the box it concentrates my nute solution and by topping my boxes with my nute solution mix I'm increasing the nute solution concentration !-- What I'm trying to figure out is a topping off nute solution that is weaker than my starting mix !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

Don't say an old dog can't learn new tricks !--- Just a few minutes ago I learned that the word  bullshit will slide right past the auto censor program !-- I'm on U auto censor !-- I already know I can put a dash between letters and get it past too !-- Dumass program !


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2018)

Morning weed nerds


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

What up Umbra ? -- Got my cloning done -- At least one those boxes needs topping off !-- They got an unintentional last chance alarm !-- Nute water level drops low enough that submersible pump starts sucking a little air ? It whistles !-- I try to keep up with nute water level but they drink more at some stages and less at others !-- I try not to wait for the whistle but it's  good to have an alarm like that !-- I got 3 of those 44 spot boxes in veg --Got one shut down for now but the other 2 mostly full !-- As they need to spread out I fire up the 3rd box !-- 88 grow spots in a square meter !-- Dat's how I can have lots of girls !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

We all know I ain't real good at math especially when U start throwing in some letters too -- I'm out !-- I'll guess at something in a minute though !-- For instance how big a res would I need if I was gonna run 4-6 or 8 boxes off the same res.?  -- U know that math about if there are 10 blackbirds on a fence and U shoot one how many is left ? -- That kind of math I understand !-- Don't matter how many boxes I run off a res but if I use one my 396 gallons per hour pump ? -- I might better have at least a 100 gallon res if I'm run that pump 15 on 15 off ? -- Sure it will run back to the res but not at 396 gallons per hour !-- Gravity be slow !-- U ain't got at least 100 gallons that pump gonna suck you res dry in 15 minutes !-- Sometimes growing weed be complicated !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

Keef and his dam aero boxes !-- So if I had a small commercial bloom even a 2 -3 car garage size how many boxes would I need ? -- Maybe an aero system that runs mostly on auto pilot and no boxes  ? -- I'll be taking the training wheels off when the time comes !-- The boxes I have now could feed such a bloom !


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 7, 2018)

.

use Neem Oil?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO8IGFR-9UI

:48:


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

I got some Joe but I don't like it !- I haven't used it in awhile !-- I run a live res. --Don't know if that makes it organic but don't really care !-- When I set a box up for bloom I add a scoop of Mycos and About 3 mils per gallon of Voodoo Juice which is a liquid beneficial concentrate of microbes -- 3 mils of Botanacares pro bloom or pro grow -- Got to have 5 mils of EM1 per gallon - Since I use RO water I have to add 5 mils of Cal/Mag -- I think that's  it !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

If U spotted some white flies in the pics ? --I been after them and the cure came in yesterday !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2018)

good Sunday morning peeps. 

 Joe, i used neem once.  I don't like it. It didn't work and made the buds oily. Is that rosen up there? sure is pretty.  

That purple haze is so pretty keef, i may have to start one myself. And yes cbd's seeds will go out next week, maybe if they are good and dry. Do you want indica dom keef?

Bud feeds all the squirrels and birds, big ones and little ones. We have huge quail out there this winter, they look like small turkeys. maybe i exaggerate.

Overcast and dreary and cold in this corner Cane.


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

Indica dominate if I U got some Rose !-- Be my first high CBD so I'm excited !-- PH is pretty but that pic I post this morning marked SD is Umbra's Snow Desiel !-- She make some color when she gets a goods a temp change !
I do however have cuts to the first 2 girls to come out of Purple Haze and Black Berry Snow Lotus -- I need to see some color on my Purple Rose !-- Might just be there too we will know very soon !-- No Purple bud then I start some more seed !-- It'll there !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

So I got labels that say PH and some say PH-X-BBSL #1 and #2 !-- Give me a dam  headache trying to keep track of everything !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

U know how those bug treatments like need oil and this stuff I got called "Safer Soap "-- ( Safe Soap?) -- Anyway U can spray at your plants all U want !--U still probably miss a spot or 2 !--  I just pull the Aero basket out the box roots and all --Turn it upside down and dunk it completely into a mild soap solution !-When they say complete coverage I believe that'll do it - Bugs breathe thru pores on thier body !-- Put soap film over them pores and bugs no can breathe !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

For the record -- This ain't mine !-- but if I was gonna distill ? -- Probably be bout like this !-- I guess a creative type guy could get maybe 150 proof without much problem with such a Thang !
That Black bucket got a coil of copper tubing in it and it come out the side on the bottom and bucket just full of cold water to cool and condense the alcohol vapor into a liquid ! 

View attachment imagejpeg_0-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

How big your plants get Keef ? -- Should be a question one could answer with some numbers! -- Ain't that simple ! 

View attachment 20180107_141617.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

Smell that ? -- Smells like Gumbo ! -- They need to make air fresheners smell like this !-- I ain't talking about it but I have been amused by the political news lately !-- I'm not gonna bore U with the details !-- I am though looking forward to Rose's critique of the literary work she reading !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2018)

I was thinking about giving that book a read but I dont even like to think about big little hands...


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

I just not gonna read it !-- I mean I can read !-- and I do -- but not about those people !-- I try to keep my blood pressure under control !-- Literary --News -- World events -- Somebody need to 'splain to me how U seperate out what's  political  and what's not and how to do that and ignore the elephant in the room ? -- Cause I have trouble !-- As U know ! -- Gonna be pretty hard to do anything constructive without bipartisanship and that ain't gonna happen !-- A wall for DACA ? -- How about a DACA solution and the government don't get shutdown on January 19th ?--Cause ain't gonna be no wall !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

The Attorney General decides to reverse the Obama Era hands off policy for legal states !-- And I'm not supposed to be pissed off at him and the political party he represents ? -- I'm sure there got to be a few pot smokers somewhere still support him and his but only a few !-- I can't say it will not bring me pleasure when they driven from office !-- I don't even care what the reason is !-- I'm just a straight up hater !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

Standing against them that wants to put me in jail for growing weed is a no brainer for me !-- Don't even have to think about it !-- I ain't on they team !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> I was thinking about giving that book a read but I dont even like to think about big little hands...




Little hands is a very sick and demented person, that is what I have learned so far. If even 10 % is true it is sickening. I have never known anyone without a soul. And i am not using that term in a religious way. Soul, or essence,  whatever you want to call it. his is absent.


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

Rose I just couldn't read it !-- I know all I need to know !-- I thought he was a danger to democracy from the start !---Now I'm out buying bullets !-- Just in case he decides to call for his supporters to take up arms when we take him down !--That is my fear !-- - Only thing gives me hope is the midterm elections and the belief there will be a blue wave and then he got to face a democratic controlled Congress !-- It's an election year and he and his enablers ain't getting nothing done with only a 49 / 51 majority in the Senate  !-- They will face the consequences of allowing this man to ruin thier party for the next decade or 2 too !-- They go down with him ! -- I got no problem with those he tricked but to keep supporting him now after his man is going after the free states  especially  if U a pot smoker/grower  is inexcusable !--
Time to watch the red carpet for the golden globes !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2018)

I am not afraid of that happening Keef. N Korea is more a worry to me. done now.

we are having a steak and baked taters tonight.


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

Rose U see them blue building when they show in the Korean DMZ ? -- I been there more than twice !-- The Kim family been playing this game for 70 years !-- They talk big trash but they know they cross that DWC or  do something else too far they gonna cease to exist !-- U remember when we put that steel shield over Isreal when Sadam was shooting them scud missiles at them and we was shooting them down ?--- How long that been and how much better have we got ? ---- political name is the one to worry about !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

I was there in the 2nd Infantry Division !-- 12,000 men whose only job was to buy them people down south 10 minutes to get them planes off the ground !--The military people down south in Seoul considered us barbarians cause well we was !-- When tommorrow  could be your last day !-- U party hard !--  I'm sure that part hasn't changed much except we got better sheet now !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

I been watching the golden globes awards and I have a comment to share or maybe it's a question ? -- Anyway I think some them women should rethink wearing those black dresses !-- They so WHITE  it scares me !- Maybe it is the black dresses but that don't look natural !-- They starting to put white stuff in them tanning booths like they use or something ?--- Is it the snow or something they got up there ? -- Anyway I was hitting on that pipe and for a minute I thought maybe they just all vampires ? --- Some the men there looked like that mighta cross they mind too !-- - They need some sun or something !-- Can't be healthy to be that pale !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2018)

I think the award show about over !-- I ain't watching the part where they lock the doors and the vampire's feed !-- I been yelling at the TV telling the men to get da hell out fore they lock the doors but they don't listen ! -- Fangs about to pop out I can just tell it !


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's dark and 56 at the beach !-- As usual I feel old and beat up this morning but we working on fixing that !-- I like hanging out here and I know sometimes I get a little outta control but I try to obey the rules best I can !-- Ain't easy sometimes !-- If I got kicked outta here for opposing political name ? --I'm not worthy of such an honor so I hope if I ever get kicked out it's for something else !-- For opposing political name ? -- I'd wear that with pride like a badge of honor !-- I'm try to be good though cause I kinda like hanging out here !-- I got a head start on the Wake and Bake !-- Gonna be hard to catch up ! --


----------



## zigggy (Jan 8, 2018)

morning people ,,,just ordered a small animal trap from amazon,,,25 bucks ,,hope it works ,,,little bastard had me up all night,,,think he had friends over or something,,,also think there may be more than one,,,to much noise for one,,,either way the war is on,,,was gonna be nice and try catch and release ,f that I want it dead


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## mrcane (Jan 8, 2018)

Morning OFC..........:48:.........


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2018)

What up ya'll ? -- Zig U a better person than me !-- I have gophers in --All the time except winter -- I don't want to trap them and turn them loose elsewhere !-- I want them DEAD !--- I got a pump up pellet rifle that is very accurate but hitting a dime size moving target across the yard is a tough shot !--Last decade or so I only kilt a few !--The pushing dirt so U got to shoot low !-- I been planning since fall !-- I gots myself a roll of speaker wire - some electric matchs --like they use for model rockets -- I'm be ready for them this year and I won't have to try to explain to the cops how it mighta sounded like a gunshot but it really wasn't !
Death to gophers !--


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 8, 2018)

:rofl:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 8, 2018)

:bong:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 8, 2018)

:ciao:


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2018)

D.D. hurt my feelings !-- She don't like my Master Kush !-- She say it's too loud !-- I don't care cause I Iike it and I'm keeping it !-- Don't like my Master Kush ? - I can't believe that ! 

View attachment 20180108_092134-1.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 8, 2018)

:48:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## RubyRed (Jan 8, 2018)

:stoned:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 8, 2018)

:dancing:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 8, 2018)

:ignore:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 8, 2018)

https://goo.gl/images/Si47NK


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 8, 2018)

Good Luck

:rofl:


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2018)

When she tried that Black Nurse I bred I told her be gentle because she hits back !-- U can't tell vacuum cleaner lung nothing !-- She hit it hard and took an as* whooping !-- It get inside U and spreads out !-A few gentle coughs ain't gonna help any !-- - She had smoke coming out from under her fingernails and out the corner of her eyes !-- Couldn't even talk for awhile !-- I never seen her not go back for another toke for so long -- By then she had forgot what I said and absent mindedly picked that pipe up and hit it again !-- Hard !
That was it !-- Turned her into a wobble head!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2018)

Morning peeps. My big brother is going home with hospice today... can't quit crying. Well, i can, i am going to the dentist. Of  the 5 kids he and i are the most alike. It sucks being the little sister to 3.

Sounds like you hurt dd, Keef. Good girl for taking another toke.  GIve her a hug from me.

I am outta here, have appointments today.


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2018)

Rose I'm so sorry !-- I'm the oldest of 4 !-- Only 2 of us left now !


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2018)

I don't want to think about stuff like that today !-- It's  too painful !-- 
This pic don't look like much but it's  the heart of my operation -- I maintain bout 2 dozen varieties in a square meter !-- Pull one out grow it up take some cuts and run a mess at a time !-- Takes awhile but works fine !
I think some those guys that left hate me because I disapprove of the current administration! -- I never had a personal problem with any of them far as I know !-- Now it's  like I'm the reason thier man is in this situation !-- I don't return those hard feelings -- I got no beef with them -- never have !
Now I gots a most glorious buzz to polish up !-- 

View attachment 20180108_100302.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2018)

Morning OFC. 2nd day of rain. Rose, I am sorry about your brother.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2018)

Good morning potheads, so sorry to hear that Rose. Thats a hard thing...


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2018)

Just threw out 2 gallons of Blueberry vinegar and 2 gallons of Apple Jack vinegar !-- Dam !-- Got to use better technique !-- 
What up RE ? -- 
Umbra they say those rains gonna cause landslides and stuff after those fires !-- Be careful out there ! --All U need is an earthquake for it to be like the perfect storm !


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2018)

New glass pipe lasted almost a week !-- I think it's about time I start looking at working some glass !-- I'm comfortable around a torch !-- I should do some research ?-- That lab glass can't be that hard to work ? -- Seems to me if I can work metal --glass shouldn't be that hard ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2018)

Keef said:


> What up RE ? --
> Umbra they say those rains gonna cause landslides and stuff after those fires !-- Be careful out there ! --All U need is an earthquake for it to be like the perfect storm !



Yes Im sure they will, I guess mostly way down south... they have a habit of building on steeply sloped ground. Up north in the wine country a little less so. Some are gonna find they have no more land to build on. No fires this year in my local area.


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2018)

RE I forget U there too !-- Ya'll all look alike to me so I get confused sometimes !-- I keep trying to put U in New Mexico or Arizona !-- Plus like Texas California bout a thousand miles from end to end !-- Just because there was some big fires don't mean California  burnt down !


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2018)

My C.F.O. --D.D. been inspecting her pot farm investment !-- I can't find my loop and them plants post to have 9 or 10 more days and D.D. say -- U need to take these down they're ready !-- I don't know ? -- I guess I take them Wednesday ? -- I'm need another case of jars !
My purchase order for 8 more lights was rejected !-- It's a work in progress !-- Maybe 2 later was the counter ! --
I can live with that for now !-- This ain't over ! --


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2018)

Would someone hit this scissor hash ? -- It keep fuming and I need to tag out !


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 8, 2018)

:ciao:


















:48:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 8, 2018)

:guitar:


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 8, 2018)

Not mad at anyone. I am who I am. Let the Fxxxxx Politics go. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epnqisvSCwo
 Let the Raciest comment come.


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 8, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuMDG5RvdXs
For Keef


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2018)

the LED in the tent and some plants in the closet. Some fat leaves on everything. 

View attachment IMG_0851.JPG


View attachment IMG_0852.JPG


View attachment IMG_0853.JPG


View attachment IMG_0854.JPG


View attachment IMG_0855.JPG


View attachment IMG_0856.JPG


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
World's all going to pot !--- WoodHippy - I bred some that seed U send me to the BlackBerry Snow Lotus and I got some monsters out them -- I'd love to send U some those seed back should U want them but I can't find your 411 ! --AK -- Panama Powerhouse  !-- Cheesy Jones  carrying seed right now !--SR 91 carrying seed from a little male Mazar-i-Shariff - x BBSL !

What U got there Umbra ? -- U remember that grocery store game show where U get a certain amount of time in the store get to keep what U grab !-- I'd be happy with about 2 minutes shopping  up in your veg ! 
I'm always jealous !-- Fat leaves U got there ! -- I'm sexing a couple Nightshade - x-BBSL -- They gonna be fat too !
Looks like that LED working for U !


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2018)

Page 20,,back in august,,i practically begged you Bro.....Here is my post.

Not for me Rose,,,but to follow the forum rules.
I was told,,,,NO POLITICAL TALK PERIOD,,,unless it is pertaining to legalizing Weed. ive been coming to this forum for almost 10 yrs,,to relieve stress from the day and be with my friends,,and talk about our Passion,,,WEED.
We never was allowed to talk POLITICS OR RELIGION, and we didnt have these problems on the Passion. I know how you and Keef feel about my President,,,,and you know how i feel. I try to never say anything to you guys unless im provoked. Why would you want to continue to make me feel like that. You guys are my friends,,,why cant we let the Passion be a place we can all come to without feeling like our views are being attacked. If we just keep the forum the way it has always been by following the rules that made MP the special place it has been for so long,,,this other crap wont be a problem.

It never stopped and is still going on EVERY fking day. It wasnt us hating my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2018)

Another post from page 20.

Again,,,this is why the Forum has rules. Eather we are going to follow them or we are not. Which is it?
This is a great Thread, ,,but everybody's thread is equally important, ,,so why are the rules supposed to be different on one thread then the other threads.
This forum is called Marijuana Passion, ,not Political or Religious Passion. There are plenty forums you can talk **** on about Politics and Religion. Those two subjects will always cause trouble,,,that is why the Passion had these rules.

To Quote Woodhippy,,,let the fking politics go.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 9, 2018)

:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2018)

Morning Hopper !

Umbra this the biggest leaves I got -- That's  a 9 inch paper plate !
It's on an AK48 bred to BBSL --I the AK  got from WoodHippy ! 

View attachment 20180109_080216.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2018)

The fat leaf girls were Fruity Pebbles OG cubed, buckeye purple x gdp, and peyote purple x deep chunk. The Devil's tit, chiesel x BoC, sour dubb x Oregon lemon, and Heath Robinson's purple wreck are all big leaf girls. Bunch more, too numerous to mention. Morning everybody.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 9, 2018)

morning ofc,,,cold and rainy ,,,stay in the house kind of a day


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2018)

Morning Zig !-- I'm bout ready for this cold stuff to end ain't natural ! We got another cool spell coming but not like it's  been !
Umbra I had D.D. back in the grow yesterday cause I want to let some stuff go and move more into fast finishing Indicas !-- No keep that one !- I really like this one !-- I got no where !


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2018)

3rd day of non stop rain. Keef, I have a hard time throwing plants to the wayside and scraping them, but space is the deciding factor. I'll do a smoke off to decide who goes if it comes to it.


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2018)

should have taken pix of the Lemon Louie, sour punch, sour dubb x BoC, and chiesel x BoC. Heavy indicas with super fat leaves. Then there's blackstar, lemon bubba x sour larry, and blues x cheese. lol New lineup is killer


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2018)

I know Umbra it's really hard to let a plant makes good weed go !-- Takes a long time to thin stuff out !-- When it comes to one being better than another ? -- Really ain't no lesser weed to let go !-- There's way too much variety out there so I'm have to fit variety to my system !-- Also since sativas and Indicas got different feeding requirements -- I can't be a generalist farmer !-- Ain't many fast finishing sativas that finish in 60 days or less ! --I dream of 50 day finishers but that would limit it too much !--- So fast finishing Indicas dominate varieties it is !-- Even with those limitation there will be plenty variety !-- Probably take me a year to get there !-- I want to learn Indicas like the back of my hand !


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2018)

This is more what I want to grow !-- SR91 and Umbra's  White Indica -x-BBSL with the 2 buds in the pic !
That WI-X-BBSL is a steam roller !-- SR 91 don't play either ! 

View attachment 20180109_103147-1.jpg


View attachment 20180109_103204.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2018)

good morning, it is raining hard here this morning, i am dragging myself to the trainer and soon a trip to olympia to see my big bro before he leaves this world.

I am complaining, i got vertigo at the dentists yesterday, from being on my head for over an hour. Had to have someone walk me to my car. First time in my life I felt like an old woman. Came home, took drugs for vertigo and am much better today. Except I am still old. I hopeyou have a good day all of you.
Love me some Willy, thanks woody~


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2018)

Sorry Rose !-- At least the 2 brothers I lost in the last couple years happened fast !-- When I sent U my 411 did I sent U my e-mail addy ? -- I had to set a new one up without that 420 in it !-- Shoot I think most here know who I am and where I'm at ? -- I knew I'd be wearing a target when I came out from the shadows !-- The weed genie is out the bottle and ain't no putting it back !-- Still ! probably wasn't a good idea to come out the shadows in a prohibition state !-- I ain't known for my good  decision making !-- I mostly just know about weed !-
Hope U feel better !--


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice plants  keef SR91 is a decent plant. (Sangarara' Reserve  F7(from Peru) x 91 Dragons (F-1 male)


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 9, 2018)

Good morning potheads, its tough dealing with mortality issues Rose, glad your gonna get to say goodbye.


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2018)

Hippy -- this is 2 daughters of seed U sent me !-- larger and to the right is AK48-X BBSL and to the left is Panama Powerhouse -x- BBSL ! 

View attachment 20180109_120416-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 9, 2018)

Morning OFC beautiful day here in this corner.got two guys on the roof installing solar panels...
Looks like I will loose power for a full work day Thursday


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2018)

58 and bright at the beach !
I believe this qualifies for "full coverage" ? -- Die white  flies die !-- Dunked veg --Got the lights off- fan on !--Soon as they dry ? -- Bloom I'm coming for U next  ! 

View attachment 20180109_115012-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 9, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Morning peeps. My big brother is going home with hospice today... can't quit crying. Well, i can, i am going to the dentist. Of  the 5 kids he and i are the most alike. It sucks being the little sister to 3.


 
    Sorry to hear about your brother Rose..
All our thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## zigggy (Jan 9, 2018)

hope the traps arrive soon ,,,dam dog going crazy ,,,,he hears the thing up in the attic ,,,running around barking his head off ,,,cant take anymore ,,,,two days no sleep ,,,,never hated a gritter this much


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 9, 2018)

Good day fellow Ole Farts.  42 and rising finally.  Now the fun begins.  We have two feet of snow in the mountains and the temps gonna be in the 50s-60s for the next 4 days.  It'll be floodin' in the ole towne tomorry!


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2018)

I wasn't napping !-- U know I ain't like that !-- Better tie that canoe off up high Nick !-- U far enough up to be O.K. ? -- 
Mane -- I gots myself a new girl if she don't hermie or something !-- Nightshade -x- BBSL -- Thinking about calling it "Black Night " -- It's not a variety just a plant !-- I got my eye on this one !-- Waldo do like he did on them other girls dis gonna be da bomb !-- Thought about calling it "Kalfu" but that would be lost on most people !--So Black Night it is !-- Watching a Mazar -x-BBSL sexing and I think is a girl !--Got my fingers crossed --This one is working me !-- I get these 2 girls cut out I think I'm thru with starting seed for awhile !


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2018)

Keef, I worked for a platinum manufacturer and have been to S Africa. That's the only place I've heard that used. It was not meant to be a nice word when they said it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2018)

Umbra, do you want to read a pdf on NAC? it is amazing. send me your email if you are interested. We need to get Keef on it.


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2018)

NAC ? -- I run across that before but where ? 
Umbra that word come from closer than South Africa !-- When blues  musicians sing of making a deal at the crossroads ? -- There is a misunderstanding !-- They didn't go down to the crossroads to make a deal with the devil !-- They made a deal with Kalfu !-- The voodoo guardian of the crossroads -- patron to sorcerers - magicians  and such - He is represented by the color black !-  !-- He can let evil spirits into the world-- direct them and command them to leave !-- He a creature of the night !-- Nightshade and Black Berry Snow Lotus -- Just seemed right but I got that head injury so who knows ?--So maybe not !-- Every idea is not a good idea !


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2018)

NAC = N-Acetyl-L-Cysteine. For my lungs. I thought voodoo originated in Africa.


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2018)

Of course it did kinda !-- Depends on which language too and word U use for crossroads !-- Sometimes confused with the devil !-- but he denies it !-- Day time got Papa Legba and night got Kalfu !-- Kalfou ! -- Different place call him different things !
NAC ? --That where I remember it !-- I can't get it --yet !


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2018)

I get it at GNC


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2018)

I thought I could lay hands on that breathing treatment med they use but couldn't !--- Messed around and got way too high --way too early !-- Took too many caps so had a couple cups coffee !-- I don't know if I'm coming or going ! -but I don't mind !--- Too late to stop now !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2018)

Can you believe it can do all it is reported to do, and not cost much? Big pharma must not make enough money on it to sell. 

Keef that is a beauty up there.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2018)

Good morning peeps. still dark at my house.  I got me some new cloth pots yesterday, one-gallon ones, going to start some seed in them. I miss growing, it has been 3 weeks. ha.

What's up with you guys?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 10, 2018)

Hey Rose, kinda dark here too though the sky is lightening now. I&#8217;m just up early cuz today is our meals on wheels day...then off to the doc and other busy stuff. I started a seed in my space bucket about a week ago. I can&#8217;t stop this growing stuff either... my dad was a gardener his whole life and I couldn&#8217;t care less at the time though the corn and watermelon were always great... now that I&#8217;m retired, I&#8217;m enjoying gardening myself. I think my dad would have grown killer pot and totally organic too... have a great day potheads!!! 

View attachment 46910463-6147-4C0C-8341-68B5F79D00E3.jpeg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2018)

Love that RE, that is interesting, i asked my brother what our dad would think of my pot farm and we figured he would be impressed, my dad was a very good farmer. Funny thoughts.  It is nice you are doing MOW again. We need to do that too.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 10, 2018)

Rose, we do it every Wednesday and get to meet some very nice old folks. We have one lady, Dorothy at 100 years old...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2018)

I love that. I bet Dorothy is a treat. Man, she has seen some stuff in her life.


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2018)

Morning everyone


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 10, 2018)

What up Keef?


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2018)

Ugh !-- Having some brain chemistry imbalance problems from the head injury !-- I may need to lay low a few days -- The Bokor rises !


----------



## mrcane (Jan 11, 2018)

Morning OFC heavy rain here...
Put 16 more solar panels on the roof yesterday, for a total of 36..this will give us 100% power and enough to power an electric vehicle.
Have to replace breaker panel in the house today we have run out of space..Big job !!!
Better get right before we start.....:48:.......


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2018)

Very cool Cane. Very cool. 

I am coming around the mountain today. My sister and i are off to olympia. Even though it is a sad trip, I know the three of us kids will laugh a lot. we do that.  I hope it is just rain at the top of the pass. Rain at Canes, rain at my house probably means rain all the way. I have a good car.  I have never tried to post on my phone, but i will.  edit,,,pass closed. crap


----------



## mrcane (Jan 11, 2018)

High Rose,have a safe trip too see your brother, hope that you can remember some good times and have a few laughs....
Please drive safe.........:48:......
Oops sorry didn't see the pass was closed...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2018)

the columbia gorge is having mudslides, so we wait until tomorrow. The pass looks like last time i went over it and got stuck for 13 hours. aint doing it. LOL  Thank you Cane, we will try again tomorrow.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 11, 2018)

G'day O.F.C  I need to go back and read some of this. Hey, lookie what I found this morning,  lying in my spare room floor.   Who knows what she is. I'm gonna roll me a doob of it though. :joint4:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 11, 2018)

Good morning Potheads, it&#8217;s not rainin but it&#8217;s not sunnin either. 50 degrees, guess it could be worse... hope y&#8217;all have a great day where ever you are. Hey Nick, I found half a jar of buds the other day while the wife and I were cleaning house... now I kinda remember stashing it for a cure...


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2018)

Afternoon everyone. Yeah Red, sun is trying to come out. Not going to be sunny until weekend, then more rain next week.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 11, 2018)

Shhhhh....I High!!!! smokin on some U.W.Purple ...:48:........
Got the lights back on..have to reset timers...


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 11, 2018)

I found this so I figured,  why not! 

View attachment 20180111_122916.jpg


View attachment 20180111_233552.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 11, 2018)

I figger I'm set.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 12, 2018)

Good morning potheads, hope yall have a hi day....


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2018)

wake n bake fryday, lol


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 13, 2018)

Keef I will say Picture wise. You sure helped the Panama  Power house in the stretch department. Been spending most of my time on the radio forums. Hope your all well and warm.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 13, 2018)

Good morning potheads, yeah I know I should be sleepin... well doesnt seem like thats happenin tonight... cuppa coffee and a bowl, I should be nappin by noon.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2018)

WoodHippy said:


> Keef I will say Picture wise. You sure helped the Panama  Power house in the stretch department. Been spending most of my time on the radio forums. Hope your all well and warm.


Stop lying,, i got my radio on and checked every channel,,,didnt hear ya...All i get is music.lol
 :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2018)

Good morning peeps, well, the pass looks good so I am off to see my brother. You guys be good while i am gone. lol

Think good thoughts.


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 13, 2018)

WeedHopper said:


> Stop lying,, i got my radio on and checked every channel,,,didnt hear ya...All i get is music.lol
> :48:


channel 22 CB Right now


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 13, 2018)

Morning Stoners! It's 25 and snowing. Rivers gittin' pretty intense here!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 13, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Morning Stoners! It's 25 and snowing. Rivers gittin' pretty intense here!



Be sure to stay out if it!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah man.  I have another 6 ft before it gets to be real trouble.  Tell ya what.  Its running pretty good.  I have seen some big trees go by


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 13, 2018)

WoodHippy said:


> channel 22 CB Right now



The first incarnation of my handle was as a CB handle.  I had a Cobra 2000, (and a Galaxy mobil, which I still have.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 13, 2018)

The river is supposed to crest at 23.1ft. which is high enough to flood some of the streets in town. Should miss my foundation by 3 ft.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## RubyRed (Jan 13, 2018)

:bong:







:bong::bong:






:bong::bong::bong:






:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 13, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> The first incarnation of my handle was as a CB handle.  I had a Cobra 2000, (and a Galaxy mobil, which I still have.:vap-Bong_smoker:


 I use Woody on the CB. Cobra 2000 in working condition worth some money. Hope the River stays down. 3 ft sounds to close.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 13, 2018)

its Saturday

Fucck yeah


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 13, 2018)

Yup,  I sold it in 2015  for $400 and another $150 for the D104 Silver Eagle. It was a VERY sweet rig.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 13, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Yup,  I sold it in 2015  for $400 and another $150 for the D104 Silver Eagle. It was a VERY sweet rig.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


Seen one one Ebay today with the D104 and Speaker for 400 bucks. Bet your radio is still in use. You got Good money for yours.:joint4:


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah,  Mine was like new, but I had peaked it and improved the final.  It had the best side-band stability of any radio I ever owned. I also had speakers for both speaker jacks.  At one time I owned a set of Brownings, Golden Eagle Mark IV.  Mine had the Ping too!

Anyways,  looky here.  Nurse Larry,  Day 60 

View attachment Day 60.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jan 13, 2018)

Mighty fine


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2018)

Very nice Nick. Pretty girls.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks guys.  I'm thinking I'll take 'em Monday or Tuesday.  Just saw the beginnings of amber.  Mostly still cloudy.  Nice Dense nugs with a potent smell of melted plastic.  At least that the closest I can come to describing it.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## RubyRed (Jan 14, 2018)

Eagle won yesturday  and now lets cheer on the Steeler

Beer====football====and smoke


----------



## zigggy (Jan 15, 2018)

morning ofc,,,been gone a few days ,,have not been feeling well ,,,fri night I passed out ,,,went to get out of bed made it about 15 ft to the hallway and passed out ,,,my partner heard a large thump then found me lying on the floor ,,,think I was out for about 10 to 25 seconds ,,,was lucky enough to get a doc apt today @ 945


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 15, 2018)

Good morning potheads! Zigggy, I hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 15, 2018)

Monday Monday


:ciao:


----------



## zigggy (Jan 16, 2018)

morning ofc,thank u 2re,,,i went to the doc and he put me on a holster monitor for 24 hours feeling a little better today ,,should know more today when I bring this monitor thing back


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey Troops!  Snowing again.  Its not bitter cold though so thats good.  I spent 12 hours trimming my two little NL girls.  Now I feel like Keef.  I don't wanna see a pair of trimming shears for at least a couple of months:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2018)

Put together the Samsung 561c leds. Testing on some seedlings.


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2018)

Try again 

View attachment 20180116_075658.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 16, 2018)

Umbra, I look forward to your thoughts on these lights.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 16, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Umbra, I look forward to your thoughts on these lights.




Me too:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2018)

Red, we will see, lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 17, 2018)

Come on back over here Keef, here ya go...some Chester Burnett...
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OpKB6OZ_B4c[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2018)

good choice


----------



## zigggy (Jan 17, 2018)

morning all


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 17, 2018)

:volcano vaporizer::volcano vaporizer::volcano vaporizer::volcano vaporizer::volcano vaporizer::volcano vaporizer::volcano vaporizer::volcano vaporizer::volcano vaporizer::volcano vaporizer::volcano vaporizer::volcano vaporizer::volcano vaporizer:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey Zigggy, no more fallin down I hope!!!


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2018)

Morning stoners, wake n bake


----------



## mrcane (Jan 18, 2018)

O-Ya..........:48:........U.W.  Purple


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2018)

doing a mixed bowl of MeanGene's cherry limeade and sour dubb, hmmm


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi peeps,

January is long, have you noticed?  what is everyone doing? Keef, i hope you are ok, if your reading this. 

Umbra, we got seeds! I need to sort them before i send yours. I planted some with some other strains a day or two ago, so we see if they are good before i send any out. 

Mount Rainier was in all it's glory last weekend. So close felt i could touch it. A beautiful drive. I won't bother you with not so great parts.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2018)

Glad you made it home safe Rose, been kinda quiet round here... I&#8217;m remodeling my grow space with a new and hopefully semi automatic feed system... I&#8217;ll still have to mix and monitor the nutes but at least they&#8217;ll get fed on a regular schedule.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh good, are you going to have a bit more room RE?  Are you still in dirt? Do you have a journal that tells us what you are doing? I will look.  Good to have an upgrade for you. I am getting to your seeds, i promise.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Oh good, are you going to have a bit more room RE?  Are you still in dirt? Do you have a journal that tells us what you are doing? I will look.  Good to have an upgrade for you. I am getting to your seeds, i promise.



Not more space but Ill be able to maximize its use and I now have a much better light... Im going to use coco in cloth pots. Ill post more info when its ready to go... of course when the season is right well move outside!


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> January is long, have you noticed?  what is everyone doing? Keef, i hope you are ok, if your reading this.
> 
> ...


I was wondering how you were doing? Glad to see you posting. Thank you for all your efforts.:aok::aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2018)

well, it wouldn't have happened without you.

 I don't think my brother will die soon. I guess the doctor does or wouldn't have sent him to hospice, or hospice to the house, i should say. 

How's things with you Umbra?  RE, I am tickled you have better lighting. That is a big deal. You are already doing well, you will just get better and better. 

I have been doing a lot of reading about different strains. I find it fascinating. The last tincture I made had 7 varieties in it. That is what the oncologist i heard said is best, the more varieties the better.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 19, 2018)

morning everyone ,,,cold down here 24 ,,,all my flowers are dead ,,,hope my Hawaiian plant survives ,,,,I wrapped a blanket around it last night ,,ive had it for most of my life,,,me and my dad planted it about 20 years ago,,,everything else I can replant,,,,feeling better I think the antibiotics are working,,,


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 19, 2018)

:ciao:  you old f**** :rofl:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 19, 2018)

Good morning potheads, I went to bed last night to the sound of rain and this morning the sun is very bright. I was hoping for a few rainy days but I guess we take what we get. Snow is supposed to be falling up the sierra hill and I do hope that&#8217;s true. Should be some more rain in a day or two. Last nights I tried some of my recently grown blue dream CBD from Humboldt seed org and I like it. Very calming and relaxing, only thing is it doesn&#8217;t last very long (the high that is) but I slept very soundly for most of the night. Maybe mix in something else...


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2018)

Morning weed nerds. Yeah Red, we got the rain as well, not too sunny yet though. It does look like more rain is coming Monday. My grass has grown a good 4" from all the rain.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 20, 2018)

:ciao:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 20, 2018)

.

Car porn break...

build portion is done, broken-down and ready for power-coat.

Let the wiring begin!

:bong: :48: 

View attachment IMG_2491.jpg


View attachment IMG_2492.jpg


View attachment IMG_2497.jpg


View attachment IMG_2498.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2018)

Could those car parts be any cleaner?  Wow, Joe. You could serve canapes on those things. I tried to spell horderves but i couldn't.

Good morning ofc. windy and chilly here.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 21, 2018)

:ciao:  you old F****


its football day


----------



## mrcane (Jan 21, 2018)

I am going to get High...anyone want to .join me? 
   Super Girl........:48:.......
Joe nice stuff there bro...
Rose we been really windy over here..40-50 yep hold on....


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2018)

I will join you Cane... looks like it may rain a bit here.  So that means we will get rain and then it will blow to kingdom come...whatever that means.

I just rolled a joint of Kalimist/haze....My daughter's fav, but she left me a little.  What is super girl?


----------



## mrcane (Jan 21, 2018)

Super Girl be a nice Indica picked it up at the weed store...Fryday is customer appreciation day they had some nice Oz's going for 80.00...still prefer my home grown as I know what goes into it ...another month or so....


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## RubyRed (Jan 22, 2018)

:ciao:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 22, 2018)

Good morning pot heads, happy Monday mornin to ya....


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2018)

Potheads? I resemble that remark.   Good morning everyone. it is  a new day and i am glad. I would sure like to see some flowers and spring outside. Not happening yet. I do have daffodils peeking up but that is very strange in January.

So I am doing the seed thing, some popped some didn't so i replanted the ones that didn't. I don't want to send any out if they don't pop.  RE, your first on the list. I didn't forget. 

We got up at 4 am. why? beats me, a nap is in my future.  I think Wilson woke me by kissing me. he needed to go out. I love that dog. and every other dog i ever met. 

Tell me what's going on with you guys.


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2018)

Good Morning stoners. Cold. I have flowers in bloom already. Next month is spring. We've got so much rain, my grass grew 4 inches. Son cut it over weekend. When I see buds on my plum tree, it is spring.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2018)

Umbra, don't you love that spring comes early in Cali?  I bet the daffodils are in bloom there. tulips?  I need to be thinking about next summers garden. Four big *** plants, all in the middle of the garden.  What do you think?  I will use my cages again, except bud cut them up much to my chagrin. That was irritating, now i have to make new ones again, but only 4.


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2018)

Sorry Guys !-- Did U miss me ? -- When I'm sparking like that ? -- I don't need to be around people !-- I wouldn't even hang around if I could help It !-- Just so U know that voodoo talk is all B-S --I serve no religion light or dark --There are some things I just don't have words for --It just happens !-- Things changed for me when I fell at first it was like a 10 pound sparkler --Sparks flying everywhere --again that is just a word for something I have no words for !-- I can't stop it but I've learned to control it sometimes !-- I almost got lost in it this time ! --Feels like someone took a Dookie in my head !-- 
The sickest part is if I could choose between the way my mind worked before the fall and after ? -- I choose this everytime despite the set backs !--
Wanna see some weed pics ? -- Some got burnt a little but all in all we survived !-- Still have some problems figuring stuff out !-- It'll get better soon ! 

View attachment 20180123_091949.jpg


View attachment 20180123_091529.jpg


View attachment 20180123_090626.jpg


View attachment 20180123_090858.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2018)

When I signed back on I had a PM from WoodHippy-- Cuz U bet U can have some seed !-- Give me sometime to get my mind kick started again and let me know where to send them !-- That PP -x- BBSL came from him so I'd be happy to send some seed back ---


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2018)

Looking Dank


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2018)

We be dank, some more than others, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2018)

It's  just the looks of some -- I've learned that some like SR91 and Mazar-i-Shariff don't look so frosty till U trim them and there it is ! -- 

View attachment 20180123_095914.jpg


View attachment 20180123_095950.jpg


View attachment 20180123_091603.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2018)

Burnt the hell out some of them didn't I ?-- That's what happens when your nute concentration is too concentrated !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 23, 2018)

Goof morning potheads, skies are grey but it looks like it may burn thru.. in Cali, we do sometimes get false springs sprung on us. But there are still lots of freezing possibilities before it&#8217;s time to plant outdoors. I&#8217;ve made that mistake more than once.
I&#8217;m glad your back Keef, I did miss ya but I know there are days and I have&#8217;m too when it&#8217;s better to pull a rug over ya. How&#8217;s the weather at the beach?


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2018)

57 at 10:30 RE--Been cold !-- We post to be back into the 70s during the day and 6ps at night soon !-- -- Hope U been well !-- Yeah !--Momma said some days just bees that way !-- 
Springs Break at the beach soon !-- They been building they asses off trying to get hotels and stuff back up but it's kinda hard to fix what Harvey did in 4 months !-- Come to the beach --have a good time -- spend some money --Then go home !-- That just don't sound nice does it ? -- I think that is how people feel -- Get the tourist in and out so we can get back to rebuilding !

I gotta get back to the pharm and get it right !-- I got some need to come down bout a week !
Moving like a grandpa so ain't nothing getting done fast !-- I'm having more coffee and find the bottom of this pipe for now !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 23, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> So I am doing the seed thing, some popped some didn't so i replanted the ones that didn't. I don't want to send any out if they don't pop.  RE, your first on the list. I didn't forget.
> Tell me what's going on with you guys.



Thanks Rose, I&#8217;m just about to start up my newly remodeled box too. I have been reading up on maximizing CBD during the grow. Number 1 on the list is good genetics and I&#8217;m betting these are. 
Thanks to Rose and Umbra for sharing!


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2018)

5-- OO caps of decarbed trim bud might be a bit much !--Maybe I could use a little CBD in my THC ? --- I think that was just a streamer !-- I don't want to know !-- Left arm with my Mojo hand is trying to come back ! -- The arm has been retracted across my chest for days -- Thumb is working long as I don't think about it !


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2018)

Not sure what "Too high " means but I must be close !-- I need some advice from the brain trust !--
D.D. and I been talking about the Stoner Ranch again -- We don't want to give up the beach house but we might do it anyway !-- I got to figure out how I can buy another place and move the grow then polish this place up and sell it !-- I don't think I can buy another place until I sell this one !-- I don't want to shut down and have to restart !-- I mean I got seed to some fine genetics but I want to keep some the cuts I got now ! 
I know what and how I want to grow now so time to set up a real grow ! -- Need to get that Rosen Press finished too !-- Stoned minds do wander don't they ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2018)

Umbra this is your Snow Desiel-x BBSL!-- Was gonna call it Black Snow but she got other plans !-- Where da hell does that Pink come from ? -- Can't call something pink -Black Snow that just ain't right !-- This just first run I got my cuts rooting ! 

View attachment 20180123_171915.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 23, 2018)

Purdy Keef.....good too see you my friend ........:48:..........


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2018)

What up Cane ? -- Good to be back !-- I burned them some and probably hurt yield but I got plenty more clones so I get it right next time !-- I got a couple fine looking new girls too !-- Mazar-i-Shariff-x- BBSL and Barney's Farm Nightshade with that BBSL dad !-- Might be a little indica up in them 2 girls !-- Them and that AK -x- BBSL do what I like !-- Nurse Larry -x-BBSL is a Black plant !-- I don't understand cause the Black in Black Berry Snow Lotus got nothing to do with a dam black plant !
They be all sorts of dank back there and seed in da bottle that I can't get to yet !--Such as  King Louie 13th -x- BBSL -- Girls ain't Kings !-- They Queens - Don't know what I'm call it ? --(He said with a smile )


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!--I been gone -- We still do a wake and bake ? -- It still counts as wake and bake if U wake up high right ? -- Weed ain't smoking itself !-- Do your duty !-- Off into some Nurse Larry -x- BBSL this morning and it got me swerving a little !
Rose I think we got a Purple Haze -x- BBSL trying to make a little color !-- Might be my Purple Rose plant we'll know soon !-- Caps --coffee and pipe !-- Let's do this day !


----------



## yarddog (Jan 24, 2018)

morning folks. cold here, well.. cold enough at 32. going to flip to bloom soon. six northern lights are ready and waiting.
also expecting some zamaldelica pollen in a few days, i have a few cuts i want to hit with it and see what happens


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

Good morning everyone. Almost freezing here at 34. Fog is so thick it will be noon before it burns off. I have a couple new males I will trying out soon. The apricot head I have high hopes for. The buckeye purple x gdp male didn't have much color, but will see what it can contribute.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2018)

Good morning friends. Nice to see you Yard dog, how are all your animals doing? And what is zamaldelica pollen?  I guess i  could look it up.

Getting seeds in packages again today. Lots of mine have popped so I have hopes they are 
good seeds. 
Keef, did you want indica cbds?
Cane, how are you this morning, Almost 50 degrees here . wow...looks like rain.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 24, 2018)

Good morning yall, must be somethin in the air this morning cuz that ol sun is not pokin thru my window. Today is old folk feeding day and dog walking day if it dont rain...tomorrow my neighbor and I are gonna try entertaining (pickin and singin duo) the hood at the local pub. Wish us luck, we may be just a couple old fools that never grew up...


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2018)

55 and overcast at the beach !-- Think we got some rain coming !-- So says my face !

Dog I'm with Rose -- I never heard of the variety but when U guys mention a variety -- I gotta look it up !-- I haven't heard from Giggy yet did he ever start any those seed I sent ? -- I should check on him !
Speaking of checking in -- I don't remember if I said anything but I got a message from Budlight a couple weeks ago with a pic of a table full of babies - He putting it all back together at his new place !

Rose indica or indica dominate if U got some !-- What is this high CBD indica ? --


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2018)

I have the cbd Crew's indica. They have been working with cbd's before any of us had heard of them. I popped them and they were beautiful plants with huge fan leaves. Just beautiful.  I got their seeds a few years ago, but i have grown a few of their seeds and have not been disapointed. They don't have a real name, but lots of folks have crossed stuff with them . Here is what they say about this

.CBD Indica Mix
CBD Mix is a mixed pack of our indica dominated strains, good for both indoor and outdoor growing. They are all 1:1 THC/CBD and have flowering about 8-10 weeks. These indica strains have a great calming effect, good for relaxing and handling spasms and chronic pain. Great for making oils.

Genetics (indica / sativa):	70/30
Flowering Time (weeks):	8-10
Yield (gr / m2 / 600W):	500
Pack Size:	5 seeds
Sex:	Feminized
THC % (average):	5-10
CBD % (average):	5-10
Ratio THC:CBD	1:1
Aroma:	A wonderful mix of sweet ,fruty & spicy smells.

 Like i said these may have been the prettiest plants I grew. Should be a win win with Valentine.  Did you want the NLV?


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2018)

U talking to me Rose ? -- I take whatever U send and be grateful !-- U want some NL-X BBSL seed to see what I did to your girl ? -- Waldo my BBSL boy got around !-- I think I'm up to 9 of his daughters now from different moms !-- I got a little girl carrying a few seed got my interest up !-- I took a Tranquil Elephantizer girl from Bohdi and bred her to Umbra's B.B.King-- That's  where I got my Blue T.E.-- She a fine blueberry with a peppery finish -- I've bred her to the BBSL!-- Gonna be a whole mess of Snow Lotus in those seed !


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

Got a couple new males I will testing soon. Fruity pebbles og cubed, apricot head, and buckeye purple x gdp. All heavy indicas.


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2018)

I've just slowly migrated toward indica and indica dominate mostly because of my rotation -- For it to work right the plants have to finish real close to 60 days !-- I don't think it restricts me much -- There's plenty 60 day finishers -- Being a cloner I don't get so much interested in a variety as finding that girl !-- I've been shedding lots of more sativa leaning stuff about as fast as I've added more indica dominate !-- Many that I let go were replaced by a daughter !-- Took the stretch right out of most and locked in a fast finish !-- The girls can hold thier bud too with those stout limbs and stalk !-- Most of the stuff I grow comes right out the OFC !-- U guys been good to ole Keef !--


----------



## yarddog (Jan 24, 2018)

rose, the Zamaldelica is a trippy sativa.  https://www.leafly.com/sativa/zamaldelica


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm have to let U guys grow the sativas !-- When things change I would grow sativas outside and Indicas indoors on a rotation -- I could set up a sativa rotation indoors but it would take about 3/4 the more room than an indica rotation and yield wouldn't increase so numbers say I do Indica rotation !


----------



## Budlight (Jan 24, 2018)

Good morning everyone just thought Id pop in and show everyone what Ive been up to once I get a handle on everything Ill be back to hang out with everyone sure miss you guys View attachment IMG_5993.jpg
View attachment IMG_5938.jpg
View attachment IMG_5967.jpg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2018)

Wow, Budlight, nice to see you. Glad you came back and showed us this amazing new grow space.  Ya! Keep us informed, we miss ya when you are gone.

2RE, that is so cool, are you the vocal? what are you guys singing, i need to know, you doing old rock n roll?   Very cool. 
YD, your sativa does sound indeed trippy. Fun stuff. sounds like it isn't for the beginner. cooll 

 Ok, back to seeds.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 24, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Wow, Budlight, nice to see you. Glad you came back and showed us this amazing new grow space.  Ya! Keep us informed, we miss ya when you are gone.
> 
> 2RE, that is so cool, are you the vocal? what are you guys singing, i need to know, you doing old rock n roll?   Very cool.
> YD, your sativa does sound indeed trippy. Fun stuff. sounds like it isn't for the beginner. cooll
> ...



What kind of seeds are you playing with today Rose


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2018)

Bud in da house !-- Cuz I was just talking about U !-- Looks like somebody bout to grow some weed ?-- I'm glad U found a place and are getting set back up !-- U need some seed ? -- Bet I could chunk some over the border !-- Ain't like I ain't done it before ! -- Rain moving in !--


----------



## Budlight (Jan 24, 2018)

Keef said:


> Bud in da house !-- Cuz I was just talking about U !-- Looks like somebody bout to grow some weed ?-- I'm glad U found a place and are getting set back up !-- U need some seed ? -- Bet I could chunk some over the border !-- Ain't like I ain't done it before ! -- Rain moving in !--



Speaking of chucking stuff over the border I have some UBC Im going to send you pretty quick here see what you think of them


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2018)

I would like that Bud !-- Get your stuff together then we'll talk the how and when !-- I used my concept of how golf should be and applied it to breeding weed !-- Hit a single ball way to hell down there then walk all the way down there to hit it again !-- My idea is why don't we hit a ho bunch of balls down there then go see how close we got ? -- I coulda just bred that BBSL male to one female in hopes I get something nice but instead I bred that boy to at least a dozen girls !-- Now I See How Close I got !-- The "hole" I'm aiming for is - potent and highly desirable !-- Don't much care other than that !
Plus ya'll sent me most this stuff so it sure wasn't ditch weed to start with !


----------



## Budlight (Jan 24, 2018)

Keef so far this is my new lineup purple Kush. triple berry pie. blue cheese. blue Berry cough.  god bud 2.0. herijuna. a5/Thai/ssh.  White berry OG.   Headband x chemdaddy.  purple turtle  x chemdaddy. the 13th gate. o calio. Maloki frost. bubba x Chem 91. purp x  cheesecake. Chrome riri. g13 hp 88.  Hopefully I find something really good in here


----------



## yarddog (Jan 24, 2018)

i don't care for the longer flower time of a sativa, but i do enjoy the smoke.  its just me and my wife, an ounce lasts us three weeks or so.   i can afford to spend longer time to grow what i want.  i have been smoking on a zip of sunset shebert and a zip of hippy slayer for two months now.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 24, 2018)

Yarddog  from what I understand that hippie slayer is supposed to be some crazy stuff And a tricky one to grow its good to see you my friend I hope things are going well on your end


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

yarddog said:


> rose, the Zamaldelica is a trippy sativa.  https://www.leafly.com/sativa/zamaldelica



I'm doing Devil's Tit and it is a rollercoaster sativa. Haven't sexed them yet, but could be a male in the bunch.


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2018)

The way I grow with those 2 inch aero baskets and foam collars the sativas stretch and make the plant fall over !-- The Indicas stand up better for me !-- It's a little thing but I don't want change to bigger baskets yet cause I got plans for these boxes !-- It don't take much of this fine weed to get the job done does it Dog ? -- I'm just growing for us now but I got plans to see if I can replace D.D.'s high dollar nursing salary !-- So I been going to pot farming school here !-- So I been running as many different varieties as I can to see what works and what don't for the way I'm growing !-- We talking about buying a succuded place closer to the San Antonio area for me to set up a real grow !
Not some big a** warehouse but enough room to work !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2018)

Budlight said:


> What kind of seeds are you playing with today Rose



Umbra and I did a CBD seed run.  His Valentine x 25:1  and my cbd clones, like cbd crew indica, pennywise, I did a nurse larry,  blueberry Indica and I am sending them out if you want some, let me know.  So nice to see you again.


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2018)

No laughing !-- O.K. U can laugh !-- I do !-- Miss Cheesy Jones here is a fine example of my plants falling over when they got some stretch in them !-- Might look dumb but it gets the job done -- I had to prop it up with the can ! -- She almost lay flat in her box ! 

View attachment 20180124_134549.jpg


View attachment 20180124_134239.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2018)

This is straight up O.F.C. genetics right here !-- I call it Black Strawberry !-- It started as a Plush Berry-x- Strawberry Desiel for Umbra -- I then bred it to Strawberry Rhino pollen from Bud -- Then I bred a girl from that to the BBSL from Giggy ! -- She can walk the walk !-- 3 weeks to finish !-- I still got granny Plush Berry !-- Might hit it with that Squish -x- Oregon Lemon boy ? 

View attachment 20180124_140459.jpg


View attachment 20180124_140533.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jan 24, 2018)

umbra said:


> I'm doing Devil's Tit and it is a rollercoaster sativa. Haven't sexed them yet, but could be a male in the bunch.


sounds like a winner umbra. i love a wild sativa!!


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2018)

I must be in a time warp !-- Rose I thought I sent my 411 to U this morning ? -- I'm having some problems with my mind tonight ! -- I may have come back a little early !-- I'm having some times when I'm having trouble getting this mental crap reeled back in and boxed up !-- So if I end up MIA for a few days it'll be for the best!-- Hopefully it's just a bump in the road and I'll be fine !-- U don't just jump up and be done with this it kinda has to wear off !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 24, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> 2RE, that is so cool, are you the vocal? what are you guys singing, i need to know, you doing old rock n roll?   Very cool.



Just my neighbor and me, both playing guitars and both croaking out a couple tunes each. We do some old and some kinda new... tomorrow night, I&#8217;m doin &#8220;Ophelia&#8221;, the old tune by the band. We&#8217;ll some Dylan, some Stones, I&#8217;m kinda partial to Americana styles these days but that genre is pretty wide open.

On a sad note, we lost one of the old folks on our meals on wheels route last week. We didn&#8217;t know them well but we get friendly after delivering for a while. This was a couple and now she&#8217;s gone and he&#8217;s by himself. We showed up to pick up our meals and her name is no longer on the list. Not exactly unexpected though...I guess that&#8217;s just life...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2018)

Keef, let me check.  My mind wasn't so great today either... we be better.

RE, that is so sad or you guys, I am sorry, life is hard sometimes. If I was hanging with you guys I would sing one or two with ya. Music is healing.

Yard dog, sativa is life. Indica, rest.


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q-z6xS65bk[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 24, 2018)

Gorka is a fav of mine, I&#8217;ve always liked this one...
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf7F1oMvkuM[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

I've known John since the 80's when he worked at Godfrey Daniels Folk Club, near Allentown, PA.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 24, 2018)

:ciao:


its Hump day


:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2018)

Tab Benoit live at Callahan's !-- Trying to calm the beast !-- We all got a dark side to say the least !-- It's keeping it locked up that be the hard part ! -- I gotta get a handle on it and get  this thing locked up !-- I'll be around 
Rose if I didn't send that 411 to U I'll have to catch U another time !-- Not even sure what my name is right now !


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

This was my life ... 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxauHTjZNvM[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8QWE9CjubA[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Jan 25, 2018)

morning folks.   flipped six Northern Lights to bloom. same seed stock as what tcbud grew out during her outdoor last season.   all 6 backed up with clones, expecting a keeper or two 

View attachment IMG_3712.jpg


View attachment IMG_3717.jpg


View attachment IMG_3707.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2018)

Good morning, nice yard dog. TCBud kicked it with your plants. Someday i need to grow northern lights, i like the smoke.  looks great YD, thanks for posting.

I am a little bit in the dog house this morning, Wilson ate two roaches last night and kept us up all night prancing, mr rb is not real happy with me. No more joints, i have to go back to the pipe.  this was not the first time of my transgression of leaving roaches around.

My computer has a hard drive failure.  our son is coming over to fix it I hope. I be smoking a BOWL of strawberry cough i found in my closet.  Join me? Wake and Bake?


----------



## mrcane (Jan 25, 2018)

I will join you Rose.......:48:.......
Good morning all......
Work it Y.D. looking good.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 25, 2018)

Good morning potheads, hey Rose, I live in that dog house fairly regular... I guess its just a result of doing things my way...


----------



## Budlight (Jan 25, 2018)

Good day everyone :48:


----------



## yarddog (Jan 25, 2018)

i found it easier to make the dog house more comfortable than it was trying to stay out of the dog house.    
rose i still have 20 or so seeds, you are welcome to some, or if you want to wait for a keeper cut, i am sure one could be procured with a little asking. lol


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2018)

I never been in the dog house !-- Never been in trouble or nothing !-- Shame on U bad people !-- My dogs got a tolerance!-- Jet the little bastids will fight U for a joint !-- He watch and my attention drifts he will do a drive by on me !-- He snag a bud and take up a fighting position! -- These days it ain't worth getting bit up !-- I let him have it !-- Nice grow Dog !-- I just got some seed in a bottle -- Nightshade -x- ( Mazar-i-Shariff-x Black Berry Snow Lotus) -- Only a couple dozen but enough !-- 
Rose I got a Purple Haze -x-BBSL girl looks like she trying to make some color ! -- Still feel like someone took a Dookie in my head !--


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2018)

Well, Hewlitt packard is sending a new hard drive. and a tech to install it. but it won't happen fast. I hope this hangs on until next week.

Thank you for your thoughts on the dog house.  I will take them seriously.


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2018)

Took probably too many caps got a Cup of coffee and a pipe of Nightshade !-- Feels like 420 to me !--Raining at the beach !


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2018)

White Indica -x-BBSL 

View attachment 20180125_154758.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2018)

Messed up my phone camera but sure pretty !
Cheesy Jones ! 

View attachment 20180125_155745.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2018)

cool pic's keef.


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks but I don't know what happened !-- All I know for sure is they dank ! -- It's raining !-- Working on a magnificent buzz !-- I get high enough maybe I got change out my pump filters--Maybe I do it tommorrow ? -- I been thinking about joining RE's band !-- U can never have too much cow bell !-- I beat da hell out a cow bell !-- I mean not in time or anything but my heart would be in the right place !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 25, 2018)

Keef, you can join the band any time you like but ya gotta sing in addition to cowbell!!!


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm out then !-- I don't sing or dance ! -- Cane play the banjo and I bet he sing ?-- Band need an audience!-- That would be my job ! -- Weather messing with my face ya'll !-- I could he worse !-- I've seen the x-rays !-- Looks a little like the terminator but not near as clean and neat !-- More like what a terminator would look like if Thibodaux and Boudreau built one out under the shade tree by the Bayou and didn't have enough parts !


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2018)

This guy I know has been going on and on about Alaskan Thunder F*ck. I just gave him a pack to stop already. He was so overwhelmed he gave me a couple cuts, allen wrench, zkittles, and blue cookies. Fair trade in my mind.


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2018)

Ain't kissing up or nothing Umbra but given the choice of some commercially available variety and something U bred ? -- I want that sheet U breed ! -- I seen stuff and thangs that U bred !-- I grow a lot of it !-- I can't run down to the weed store and compare this to that or whatever !-- I want to smoke it ? -- I gotta grow it --from seed and see what I got ! -- I got some fine stuff these days !  -- I ain't out to see if I can grow some common variety better than someone else !-- That's  way too fair ! -- It ain't got nothing to do with competing !-- Except competing with myself to do better !


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2018)

Wasn't trying to hit U up for some seed either !-- I got stuff I'm waiting to start ! --


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2018)

They weren't beans I bred, they were from Bodhi, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't know much but I been to Bohdi's a time or 2 !-- I was pretty sure U didn't breed them !-- I was just thinking about some the stuff of your's I grow like --The White -x- Nepal Indica -- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel-- BOC -- V -- shall I go on cause I can ? - GDP-X-BPU--I'm high and forget but probably be more-- I been having trouble getting Temple -x-BPU to grow right so the little cripple carrying a few BBSL seed !


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2018)

Well Keef you are doing a knock out job. Keep it up.


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2018)

In my mind anyone can buy some Alaskan Thunderf**k seed but good luck trying to find some The White -x- Nepal Indica seed !-- She a Steam Roller Cuz !-- U mess with her she just gonna keep coming at U and ain't nothing U can do but wear that stupid smile !


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2018)

I like my sativas to bend your mind and my indicas a temporary paralysis with complete muscle relaxation, lol.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 26, 2018)

umbra said:


> I like my sativas to bend your mind and my indicas a temporary paralysis with complete muscle relaxation, lol.



Umbra  I havent growin any sativas yet what would be a really good one that I can track down in seed form something Strong as possible but has to taste good to


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!--5:30 and -- 60 at the beach with scattered showers !-- Time to burn !-- I'll put some coffee on !-- Umbra did U breed that Snow Desiel ? -- I like that one she a trick pony ! -- Maybe one day I can put some sativas outside down here !-- Definitively got plenty time to finish !-- They could probably  run up in December  !-- I ever do I'm dragging some 6 footers outside in March ! -- Grow me a big tree !--


----------



## yarddog (Jan 26, 2018)

the potluck i grew out last run leaves me stalling out all over the house. i'll be right in the middle of something and bam... just blank out..  makes me talk too much too. pretty sure the wife does not like me smoking it in the evenings.


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2018)

Budlight said:


> Umbra  I havent growin any sativas yet what would be a really good one that I can track down in seed form something Strong as possible but has to taste good to



Devil's tit snowhigh seeds. His red Congolese is some of the best tasting and mind bending weed, I've ever smoked.


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2018)

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C.!--5:30 and -- 60 at the beach with scattered showers !-- Time to burn !-- I'll put some coffee on !-- Umbra did U breed that Snow Desiel ? -- I like that one she a trick pony ! -- Maybe one day I can put some sativas outside down here !-- Definitively got plenty time to finish !-- They could probably  run up in December  !-- I ever do I'm dragging some 6 footers outside in March ! -- Grow me a big tree !--


Actually Bodhi gave some snowlotus pollen to The House of Funk. They bred it and named it. Then Bodhi did the same. He used their cut of sour diesel and his snowlotus pollen. So technically both did the cross. I did an F2 sort of. I used a female snow diesel from HoF and a male from Bodhi's snow diesel.


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

I used a Tranquil Elephantizer girl out of Bohdi and a B.B. King male I got from Umbra  and I got the Blue T.E. here !-- This one  carrying a few seed fathered by the Black Berry Snow Lotus ! 

View attachment 20180126_090138.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jan 26, 2018)

Thank you Umbra 

 I hope everyone is having a good morning so far :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2018)

good morning all,
 I am outta the dog house, it was the pork tenderloin for dinner last night. It was good.

YD, i find if i smoke way too much sativa it has an opposite effect. I get tired. I laughed at your saying your wife may not want you to talk so much. that was funny. Speaking of funny, keef, your playing the cow bell cracked me up, so thanks you two.

Good morning Bud, good to see you again.
Good morning Umbra.


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2018)

Good morning weed nerds


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 26, 2018)

Good morning potheads, glad you are outa that dog house Rose, you know what they say about the way to a mans heart. Keef, ya shoulda joined us last night, we coulda used a cowbell to keep us timed up and such. Hope yall are having a good day, sunshine comin thru my window today...


----------



## yarddog (Jan 26, 2018)

Rose, i was thinkking last night and i realized i never responded to your asking about our animals.       you know we lost a cat a few months back, he was my buddy, very attached to each other. we had to put my wifes calico down a month later, she had stomach cancer. the pitbull is bad, she thinks she is #1 in the world and acts like it.    she loves rides in the truck, lvoes to chase squirrels and bark at birds in the tree's. she has peaked at 82 pounds, 2 years old now.  we thought we was going to have to get a toe cut off, it was badly infected. ended up jsut having to take off a toe nail.  the dane is doing well, he is turning 6 this year, old boy is graying out on us but he is still spry.    the vet said this week that he is one of the best looking great dane's he has ever seen. and he has been doing this for 46 years now.   he said to keep doing whatever we are doing. he weighs 179 pounds.   shiny coat and holds good weight.  
i was afraid a little after losing close pets so fast. was wondering if a loved one was fixing to croak or something. this time last year i had too many cats. the rescue is doing great. she filled out nicely and has a massive winter coat.  20 degree weather and she is snug as a bug in her little FEMA house.   the rubbermaid tote with a hole cut in it for a door.    poor thing sleeps in a storage container. haha.  she is happy to have a good home and good food to eat.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 26, 2018)

Wow!  Nothing goes on here for days and then alluva sudden everbody gots lots to say!  Hello everbody.  I kinda been in a quiet zone mysrlf fer a few days.  Anybody seen this?  Opinions?

https://www.levooil.com/products/levo-oil-infuser


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

I hope Nick is O.K. !-- 
That lady took our dog and wouldn't give it back when he slipped off in Austin after we ran from Harvey -- She  getting her's right now !-- I didn't do it either !-- She got several lawsuits against her and her pet rescue got all it's funding pulled too !-- I ain't saying D.D. had a hand in it but I ain't saying she didn't !-- I just like to think what goes around comes around !-- Me and Jet still want to bite her but D.D. won't let us !-- !-- Take my dog and tell me I can't have him back ?-- I was not happy !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 26, 2018)

umbra said:


> I like my sativas to bend your mind and my indicas a temporary paralysis with complete muscle relaxation, lol.



I like the same, unless I am puttin' on the scoot.
If you can remember that treasure trove you sent me, got any recommendations?:vap-Bong_smoker:  I'm fixing to fire up my water garden.  I think by around the 10th of the month I should have the kinks out and be ready for starters.  This be going to be a whole new experience.  Lights, Waterfall, Action!

.


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

420 ? -- I forget !--It's always 420 up in here !-- 
Yo Nick what up Cuz ?  -- U gonna like some water pharming !-- Whatever U decide on your nutes ? -- Use less !-- Over nuting is my biggest problem it is hard to get your mind wrapped around the fact that sometimes less is more !-- I was told I had to change my nute solution every 2 weeks !-- I looked at them 8 boxes in bloom and said I ain't doing that !-- I gotta find another way !-- I run a full 2 month bloom cycle without changing my nutes only topping off !-- My nute formula is not too hot to start with but the plants take more water in than they do nutes !-- So slowly the concentration of the nutes increases !-- I'm starting to top off toward the end with water without nutes !-- It's working but now I gotta figure out a system with maybe a reduced amount of nutes in my formula when I top off !-- Empty and refill 8 boxes every 2 weeks ain't happening so let's find a other solution !


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2018)

Thinking maybe the grapefruit haze might be tasty


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

Nick working on one of them Umbra Green Santa seed runs ? -- Umbra is cruel Cuz !-- Give me a dam headache trying to figure out what to plant !-- Ennie--Minnie -Miney--Mo !---- 1st -- Ain't gonna be no lesser variety !-- Whatever U choose ? -- U win !-- Grapefruit Haze ? -- I hate U Umbra !-- I didn't get no Grapefruit Haze !-- Probably a dam sativa anyway !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 26, 2018)

umbra said:


> Thinking maybe the grapefruit haze might be tasty


I was thinking that, and maybe some Grapefruit Diesel 'cause its quick.  The only thing I'm certain to run is GDPxBPU.  Loves me some Grandaddy:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

Nick GDP-X-BPU is the Blueberry I run -I got a cut I'm growing out now to chop into cuts and run again soon !-- U gonna like that one !-- She get frosty too !


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

She'll SCROG nicely like that Nurse Larry !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for the update YD, i have been wondering.  Wow what a compliment on your great dane. He is a big boy with a shiny coat.  Is he nice? Affectionate? smart? I am sorry about you cats you lost. Glad the new one likes the Rubbermaid house.

 Our rescue kitty is 9 years old now. He is a black and white Holstein cat. He thinks sitting on my lap this winter is a good thing. I am allergic but he is a nice cat.


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

Always a lost cat poster at the store !-- The coyotes hunt them !-- Cats don't last long round here !-- If they go outside eventually the coyotes will get them !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 26, 2018)

Din't know you had coyotes on the beach.  We have foxes around here and coons.  Coons are mean.  Cats don't stand a chance outside.  Not for long anyways.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 26, 2018)

The Nurse scrogged great but it didn't produce the large buds I got when I growed it bush style under HPS.  I got right at half a pound of cured bud from the 2 plants I scrogged.  It is fire though and verrry frosty.  I am re-vegging the stalks as we speak in the hopes of putting them outside in the spring  I guess I really should update my grow journal.    naah, later


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2018)

Umbra, are you offering grapefruit seeds?  I myself, lol, would love to grow a grapefruit od this summer, but i am not begging.

  St Nick, nah later, lol, i get it.


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

I reveg a base in a New York minute !-- Regegging  Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel right now-- Some old stoner forgot to get cuts in time !-- She slow but she coming back !
Nick we got a couple big packs !-- U can hear them at night -- U can say I live in the city but just barely -- Lots of wild stuff around and wild undeveloped beach runs 40 -50 miles !-- Some people say they've seen strange animals down that way !-- Wouldn't surprise me any !-- There's a big exotic game Ranch down there on the main land somewhere!-- Bay may be a mile or so across but it is knee deep or so U can walk all but across the ship channel !-- Ain't much of a swim !-- I was on the way home one night and came around a corner to see a little deer maybe 50 lbs ? -- Had about an 8 point rack !


----------



## yarddog (Jan 26, 2018)

rose he is smart, but goofy.     very afraid of stuff. highly suspicious about anything he does not understand.    he is a big bumbling buffoon.    he likes to be touching someone, he will get closer and closer until he is all over you.    
we do not have wild stuff around my house, the only problem i had was some cat coming around and beating up my cats.   i hated to, but i finally shot him.  he was a big ole tom. when i have to spend money at the vet because of another animal attacking mine, well we do what we must do.   the pitbull loves our cats, but hates others.   strange.     
we also have a part time stray that resides outside. i call him tripod because something happened to a front leg and it is always at an odd angle, he does not use it.    very small looks like a young kitten but he is grown.   prolly stunted from starving when he was a kitten.     street life is tough


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, are you offering grapefruit seeds?  I myself, lol, would love to grow a grapefruit od this summer, but i am not begging.
> 
> St Nick, nah later, lol, i get it.



I gave a pack to Nick after he got robbed. From Next generation I think.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 26, 2018)

Hay keef heres a quick shot of  the branching on my UBC three shoots  coming out of the stock at the same spot

View attachment IMG_5995.jpg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

Good for U Umbra !-- U a good man !-- 
I made a mistake I'm have to suffer for till I make it right !-- I haven't cranked the scooter in a month or 2 and it's bout 70 degrees so I went to see if it would start !-- It got a gremlin and don't want to idle if it been setting up awhile !-- Anyway scooter dog heard it crank and she knows that sound !-- She want to ride now !-- I got it on the charger !-- Bought the dog off with CKN Jerky but she not gonna forget !-- Hope I can  get it to run !


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

I see it Bud !-- I think U found it !-- Does like my boy Trips did but he was only a trifoliate not a Tetraploid !-- So about some seed ?


----------



## Budlight (Jan 26, 2018)

Keef said:


> I see it Bud !-- I think U found it !-- Does like my boy Trips did but he was only a trifoliate not a Tetraploid !-- So about so seed ?



Once things settle down around here Ill get some out to you for sure if you can I would  take a male and female bread them together  and use those seeds for your zombie juice


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

Not a problem Bud !-- I didn't think U would find it !-- I figured UBC Chemo was long gone !-- Those 3 grow points at each node and it's not a freak trifoliate then U got a tetraploid there !-- Originally UBC had 4 leaves at each node but my guess would be someone selfed it !-- U got a boy and a girl ? -- 
Umbra U still got Clock Work Orange ?-- That would be the ticket right there !--


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2018)

I have some seeds that I did, F2 of the cwo. I can get more if I need them. Just cost lots of money, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

Maybe we do a tetraploid cross ? -- UBC Chemo -x- Clock Work Orange ?-- Or the other way around ?-- Just a thought ?  -- I been wanting to mess with some for awhile and been to lazy to make a bunch of seed and set the pickle jar lab back up !-- I still gotta make a tetraploid just because I want the skill !


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

I didn't know U could get more CWO seed Umbra or I woulda found out what they cost and got U to buy me  some long time ago !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 26, 2018)

All this seed talk makin me want to get growin some more...
Today though Im brewin beer. I usually do all grain brew in a bag, but my son bought me a partial grain New England IPA kit for Christmas so thats what we doin today... hopefully get about 6 gallons in nice hazy IPA... Seems to be all the rage nowadays even here in Cali. 

View attachment 17F436CE-A4F0-4C3B-B171-EC99E736D9FF.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

My yeast been sluggish in the cool weather !-- I got 5 gallons of Apple Wine need to go in the freezer maybe tommorrow ? -- I quit freezing so much water off it !-- Instead of reduce 5 gallons of wine down to one gallon of Jack I been reducing it by half !-- I been making it too strong and that makes it harder to make it taste good !-- I get this bucket reduced I'll have 5 gallons of Jack maybe 30-35 % ?


----------



## Budlight (Jan 26, 2018)

Keef said:


> Maybe we do a tetraploid cross ? -- UBC Chemo -x- Clock Work Orange ?-- Or the other way around ?-- Just a thought ?  -- I been wanting to mess with some for awhile and been to lazy to make a bunch of seed and set the pickle jar lab back up !-- I still gotta make a tetraploid just because I want the skill !



 That would be a really nice cross  i&#8217;ll send some UBC that way if you guys want to try Or vice versa  but either which way we should do both of those crosses Keef I will send you some regardless


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2018)

My NE IPA came out looking like orange juice. Excellent. I prefer it over the west coast ipa. It's the hops that make the difference.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 26, 2018)

umbra said:


> My NE IPA came out looking like orange juice. Excellent. I prefer it over the west coast ipa. It's the hops that make the difference.



This recipe calls for Citra and mosaic but I got some Amarillo in the cold box as well so I may add a little extra. My NEIPA&#8217;s usually get about a pound of hops per batch so we&#8217;ll see...I&#8217;m using the Vermont IPA from Gigayeast this time.


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2018)

If I'm doing a Vermont IPA, might as well brew some Heady Topper. A little higher ABV maybe.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 26, 2018)

umbra said:


> If I'm doing a Vermont IPA, might as well brew some Heady Topper. A little higher ABV maybe.



Ive heard of the famous Heady Topper but kinda hard to find here in the west...


----------



## Budlight (Jan 26, 2018)

Hay Umbra how is the leds working :48:


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2018)

On the East Coast too. I stood in line in VT for 2 hours to buy a 6 pack. The recipe is available and kits are available also. The kit I tried was excellent. Then I just brewed it myself. The kit is cheaper than buying the ingredients 
https://www.austinhomebrew.com/?msclkid=60334a0709f0176edbc4106ca8080ce3


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

Take me a couple weeks to brew my fruit wine  and ya'll make beer in an afternoon !


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

U bet Bud !-- U know I want some seed but get yourself set up and settled in then we'll talk !


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2018)

They have Bells 2 hearts ale. It won 1st place for 2017. Almost impossible to buy it on west coast. They don't ship it here.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 26, 2018)

Keef said:


> Take me a couple weeks to brew my fruit wine  and ya'll make beer in an afternoon !



We can do the brew in an afternoon but it still takes a couple weeks before its ready... gotta ferment and dry hop that stuff, then get it in a keg and carb it...


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2018)

Budlight said:


> Hay Umbra how is the leds working :48:



Just started flowering today. Plants are big, healthy and ready to bloom. I think the real test is flowering and well they do.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 26, 2018)

Ive got a brew shop about a quarter mile from my house, I usually suffer thru my own recipes, but these kits seem to make it easier....


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2018)

I still bottle condition my beer.


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

Beats the hell out of a $300 primary fermenter !-- 3-5 lbs of apple cooked so they get mushy --couple pounds of sugar --Fill it up with water and add yeast !-- That airlock on top quit bubbling sugar bout gone ! 

View attachment 20180126_160821.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

If U can ferment then U can also make vinegar !-- I can !-- All U gotta do is get sloppy and contaminate your alcohol with that bacteria that eats alcohol and sheets acetic acid !-- I had to throw out 5 gallons of vinegar !


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

My friend the Gloman cooking off 150 proof after we got him set up with a doubler !-- He tried to explain how he could Bake some Epson salt and use it to bring 150 proof up to almost 200 proof  absolute ethenol but I was too high to follow what he said !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 26, 2018)

Ive made vinegar before, while trying to make wine...


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

It's easy to do RE !-- I've went to everything is either boiled or cleaned with a 10 % bleach water solution !-


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

Nurse Larry -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus-- She got 3 weeks to finish and look at that frost already ! 

View attachment 20180126_165617.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2018)

Oh my she is very handsome. Nice Keef.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 26, 2018)

umbra said:


> Just started flowering today. Plants are big, healthy and ready to bloom. I think the real test is flowering and well they do.



 Im really excited to see myself I got probably 2 to 3 more weeks before I get to flip


----------



## mrcane (Jan 26, 2018)

Yep 4:20 here.........:48:.........


----------



## Budlight (Jan 26, 2018)

mrcane said:


> Yep 4:20 here.........:48:.........



Im with you my friend :48:


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

WAIT !-- Nevermind I'm already high anyway but I will take another hit in solitary!


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

New Orleans Ladies !-- Shelter Me ! -- Crawfishin ! -- Sac-O -Lait fishin ! ( that's crappie or white perch for U who don't know )-- U got it all wrong I ain't listening  to Tab Benoit !-- U know I ain't like that !-- It's Friday night everybody knows U ain't post to be listening to the  blues on Friday !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 26, 2018)

Watchin the tube on mute and listenin' to this myself.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ0o3IXkyEY[/ame]


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm watching Tab recorded live at Callahan's !-- Just seemed like the thing to do !-- Me and this pipe be getting along pretty good tonight !-- I was just thinking about mud bugs too !-- I think crawfish be ready in about a month !-- Breaux Bridge is da place to buy crawfish and they ship them live to U overnight !


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

Make me miss my shrimp boots !-- We pulling or pushing for shrimp !


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

During the day U pull for shrimp !-- The shrimp hiding on the bottom in the mud and stuff !-- U pull a trawl with a tickler chain in front -- The chain make the shrimp come up out the mud and they get caught in the net U pulling !-- At night the shrimp are up in the water column and U push for shrimp using a butterfly net !-- It's like a wing off each side the boat and U just drive around pulling a net in to empty it every hour or so !-- Then U got to sort out the by catch and put the shrimp in hampers !-- Dam crabs will pinch da hell out U !-- Make it bleed !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 26, 2018)

Back in my younger days I used to work on a production shrimper.  We went out for two weeks at a time.  Worked from 4:30 in the afternoon to 6:30 in the am.  Dragged two 3 meter nets back either side of the boat with ticklers and spreader boards on each.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 26, 2018)

Gotta love ya some shrimp..
Miss fishing for them grouper and red snapper standing by at the oil rig.


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

Dam Nick that is too much like work !--I'm talking about going out on the weekend !--  I know Cane know all about Morgan city-- tur-duc-hen and all that Cajun stuff !


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

I reacon a fellow with a cast net on a scooter could slide up by one those street lights by the Bay at night and catch a mess of shrimp real quick!-- Not that I would do such a thing !-- but if U know where the little critters be and when ? --Don't take long !


----------



## mrcane (Jan 26, 2018)

Just had a wonderful bowl of French onion soup goes great with the cold wet weather..
Time for a puff of this Oregon diesel.... nice grape smell and a heavy grape taste.....


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

I don't got no fancy weed but King Louie get the job done ! 

View attachment 20180126_211459.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

Bred it to the BlackBerry Snow Lotus too and got seed in da fridge !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

U know all them girls I bred that BBSL to ? -- I still got them and a Squish-x- Oregon Lemon boy ?-- I was hoping to find a keeper from each breeding but BBSL threw a wrench into that plan !-- He did me right and I got several keepers !- Truth is I haven't found one yet that wasn't a keeper !


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

Nick musta been some huge wing doors on those nets ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2018)

That Louie shines, lol. Started flowering lemon louie


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2018)

She nice Umbra !-- Wednesday be harvest day this week and I haven't started belly aching about having to trim lately have I !-- I hate trimming !-- I think that is a KL that I broke accidentally !-- Probably came down a week early !-- She'll get more frosty !-- Smokes just fine even for being early !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 26, 2018)

Keef said:


> Dam Nick that is too much like work !--I'm talking about going out on the weekend



Yup,  it was hard work.  I thought it was worth it to get qualified for my 80 ton license.  The shrimp were pretty tasty too!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 27, 2018)

Good mornin potheads, gonna be a sunny day here... thanks for posting that Tab Benoit link Nick, good stuff. Got to see him years ago at the San Jose blues fest... gonna wet some beans today!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2018)

Good morning pot heads, I am happy to have lots of babies poking their heads up today. Isn't that a fun sight.    Mojo RE, for your seeds. 

I love shrimp, just cold w/cocktail sauce, yum.  As our friend Keef says, this weed isn't going to smoke itself...time to wake and bake!


----------



## mrcane (Jan 27, 2018)

Yep sounds good to me Rose....:48:
Mojo on the little ones......


----------



## Budlight (Jan 27, 2018)

Good morning everyone :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2018)

Cane, thanks, i went in after those seeds that hadn't popped yet, took a fork and dug um up, they had tails but the seed head still on and they were crunched like an accordion. I guess the perlite was too big.  There were five like that. I did surgery and straightened them out and the all came up normal... Love that. I will go back to seed starter next time.
We are having a mild winter here, how bout you?

Morning bud!


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2018)

Stormy and 65 at the beach !-- Left side of my face is drooping and my left eye is running !-- Went to pick something up off the floor and hit my head on the wall !-- I guess it's safe to say ole Keef having problems today !
Been digging seed out some SR 91 !-- They fathered by Mazar-i-Shariff-x- BBSL !-- South American Indica bred to a middle east indica -- If it works the way it should by crossing 2 unrelated plants I should see "Hybrid Vigor" in the first generation !-- She already dank !-- SR 91 -- Sangarara Reserve -x- 91 Dragons I think WoodHippy said ? -- She loud !


----------



## Budlight (Jan 27, 2018)

Keef I had some sr91 in this run but all 3 were  males


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2018)

I hook U up Bud !-- While U was moving I turned a boy loose on my girls !-- Giggy sent me a few BlackBerry Snow Lotus seed and only thing lived was a male -- I was gonna kill him when people started saying the BBSL male "Bring the fire" -- Fire already lives here so what da hell !-- I'm not one to go believing everything I hear !-- I mostly believe it when I see it !-- I seen it !-- He turned out to be more than I coulda hoped for !-- We get ready to start tossing stuff across the border I send U some jacked up SR 91 !


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2018)

AK48-x- BBSL !-- My kinda plant !-- No doubt about what she'll do when I veg her bigger !-- She can hold a lot of bud !-- 

View attachment 20180127_121413.jpg


View attachment 20180127_121507.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2018)

Still storming !-- Think I'll have to settle in and watch that link Nick posted of Tab at the Funky Chicken !-- Might as well I ain't doing nothing else ?


----------



## Budlight (Jan 27, 2018)

Keef  they are looking excellent man :48:


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks Bud but I let my nute concentration get a little hot while I was --out of sorts !-- Once U burn them leaf tips U can't take it back !-- I got 8 or 9 girls from the BBSL so far !-They sparkle nicely and the ones I've had in a pipe pack a punch ! -- I still got BBSL seed on Cheesy Jones and Umbra's  Box of Chocolate and a few on Temple -x- BPU and several others still in a bottle !


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2018)

Need to call the Trim Krewe for Wednesday!-- Oh !-- That's  right !-- I don't have a dam trim Krewe!-- I hate trimming ! 

View attachment 20180127_125200.jpg


View attachment 20180127_125150.jpg


View attachment 20180127_125144.jpg


View attachment 20180127_125057.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 27, 2018)

what up you old F**** :rofl:


Who made Who?


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 27, 2018)

those are way over burnt.  But its yours I say...atleast the Pepsi makes it look tastier?..


I prefer Coke


----------



## Muddy Paws (Jan 27, 2018)

Keef: Is that Purple Wreck? The Reserva Privada type? it looks exactly like it and you did an outstanding job growing it...NICE


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2018)

Muddy Paws --Welcome to MP and the O.F.C. !--  Cuz most of the stuff I grow I got from people around here or bred myself from that stuff !-- 

1 --Cheesy Jones

2 On the left of the pic is Panama Powerhouse -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus- On the right is Umbra's -Box of Chocolate -- 

3 -- Umbra's Golden Ticket -x- BOC he calls "V" -- This is her child by BBSL

4 -- The White -x- Nepal Indica from Umbra that I also Bred to the BBSL !


----------



## Muddy Paws (Jan 27, 2018)

-Keef

Thanks for the warm welcome, Friend...I'll be trolling all your grows from now on


----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2018)

having a tough day today. diarrhea for last 2 weeks. went from 180 to 147lbs. Kid has not helped with anything. I snapped. He wouldn't even get up to feed dogs this morning, because he was playing video games all night. I threw him out of the house, made him take his dog too.


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2018)

Sorry Umbra !-- Hope U feel better soon !-- That's  not good !-- Try to stay hydrated !

Muddy Paws -- I run a 4 part bloom rotation of 60 day finishers !-So I harvest some every 2 weeks --  -- Aero under LEDs -- It's all the same grow !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2018)

In da happy forest ? -- That means prohibition state to me !-- U not alone !


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 27, 2018)

:rofl:

welcome a Member thats been here 10 years :stoned:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 27, 2018)

time to smoke weed


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 27, 2018)

:bong:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 27, 2018)

:stoned:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 27, 2018)

Remember-----Dont Eat your weed


----------



## Muddy Paws (Jan 27, 2018)

umbra said:


> Kid has not helped with anything. I snapped. He wouldn't even get up to feed dogs this morning, because he was playing video games all night. I threw him out of the house, made him take his dog too.



 My older son has brain damage too. I feel ya. Drink lots of H2O and take xtra vitamin C and feel better soon. Metamucil might help..or apples (fiber)!

-Keef - thanks for the info!


----------



## mrcane (Jan 27, 2018)

O Ya.    4:20......:48:.....
Umbra two weeks with the shits sorry man hope that you get feeling better soon


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2018)

Umbra have U tried imodium or one those anti-diahrea medicines ? -- 

What up Cane ? -- Dude it is always 420 up in here !-- I can't let U smoke alone !-- I already had three doses of cannacaps today !-- I can jump into a wall in a single bound !-- Still sore !


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2018)

Took some Nightshade -x- BBSL clones today and threw out the last male to show !-- I ain't starting anymore seed for awhile !-- I got to sort this mess out !-- NS-X-BBSL and Mazar-i-Shariff--x--BBSL were slow to sex but they mine now !-- Couple heavy duty indicas right there !-- Them and that AK48-X -BBSL gonna work right for me !-- Put some food on top that last dose of caps and POW!-- Right to the head !-- I feel kinda like a human wobble head !-- Where my pipe ? -- Still raining so who got a blues link for ole Keef ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2018)

Umbra, that is too long to be sick. Do you have probiotics? You have no insurance yet, do you. You need a stool sample. Sorry. I am also sorry your son is being a blank. Immodium? Like keef said?


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 27, 2018)

:**:


----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2018)

Imodium for a week. Son had no where to go. He had to go to work and couldn't take his dog, lol. He dropped off the stuff he took with him and his dog, then went to work. I was sleeping when he came back. Just found his dog and stuff and figured the rest out.


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- 6:15 central and 59 degrees at the beach !---- Time to get your tired asses up !-- It's Sunday!- We got a holy Wake and Bake to do !-- Burning Bush ? -- I don't remember the exact scripture but I  burnt a little bush myself so I get it !-- So get up-- get your morning beverage and the Holy pipe and do your duty !--- We got bush to burn !- Weed ain't smoking itself !


----------



## zigggy (Jan 28, 2018)

morning ofc,,,been gone a while (work) one of the best things my dad ever did for me was to kick me out the house ,,,,you grow up fast when you few options ,,,I'm glad your son came back as quick as he did ,,,bad things happen fast when your homeless ,,,good luck to you sir ,,,,,,,


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

What up Zig ?-- I'm old as dirt but I remember when I turned 18 !-- There was this undeclared war and they had this thing called the " draft " !-- I had been watching the body count and I was able bodied with no family money to buy me a medical  deferment for "bone spurs " or something like that and no other excuse !-- Only the top 10 % of a high school class had any chance of getting into college unless your family could buy U a spot !-- That meant that I was prime cannon fodder --the military and going to Canada were my only choices !-- So after I turned 18 I didn't wait for them to come for me -- I blew the engine in my car so my dad dropped me off at the recruiting Offices at about 5:30 in the morning on his way to work-- Army man showed up first so I was on a bus outta town that day !--


----------



## zigggy (Jan 28, 2018)

morning brother,,,nice to be back ,,,,


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks Zig ! -- I have several problems that show up on occasion from the head injury !-- Most just cause pain but -- Sometimes the mind kinda jumps time or something and don't work exactly right so it's best I stay to myself !-- U know what they say ? -- A mime is a terrible thing to lose !


----------



## zigggy (Jan 28, 2018)

off to church,,,,,seven days without church make one weak..........


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

We was even fighting the anti pot war back in my day !-- I was around when they brought in the first dope dogs !-- Dog ? -- Black pepper on the floor ? -- Dog couldn't work no more and they was some really pissed off people that what brought the dogs !-- Years later I was around when they started the urine drug screens -- I wasn't playing that either !-- My body !-- My choice !-- About what I do with it and ain't none they business anyway !


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

U know I will chunk some pollen in a New York minute but comes a time to say this is the one !-- 
Rose's Nurse Larry with a BlackBerry Snow Lotus dad I got from Giggy  and hands off this one she is what I want her to be !
She be ready 2 weeks from coming Wednesday ! 

View attachment 20180128_092341.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 28, 2018)

Dope dogs, piss test, no more!!!!  now it's wake and bake any time..........:48:......


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

I truely believe I'll get to smoke a legal joint one day right here !-- It just ain't my time yet !-- They still hunt us !-- Especially the low life pot farmers ! -- Only thing they don't realize that they teaching us how to secure a grow !-- When the law changes and they say we got to pay to play then we just keep doing what we was gonna do anyway ! -- Plus I still believe ain't none of us free till we all free !-- U have no guarantee U will still be free next year !-- Fact is it ain't looking real good !-- I'm trying to figure out what would be my motivation to come out and put my name on some list and pay them to let me do what I'm Do Anyway ?--


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

Let me see which is which !-- In the same box same age as above!

1 -- My OFC project plant !-- Umbra's Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel --That come to Texas from  the west coast -- Then I bred it to Strawberry  Rhino pollen Bud up in Canada  tossed over the border to me -- Then I bred a girl from that union to the Black Berry Snow Lotus I got from Giggy -- I just call it Black Strawberry !
2 - My Blue T.E !--  Bohdi's-- Tranquil Elephantizer bred to "Trips" -- A ----He was a trifoliate-- ( means he made 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 -- BPU-X-B.B boy ( B.B.King ) that came from seed Umbra bred !-- -- Now she carries some seed by Giggy's BBSL !- 

View attachment 20180128_100537.jpg


View attachment 20180128_094612.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 28, 2018)

Had four cuts showing some roots all Nurse Larry 
7 days 

View attachment 15171569245221605756059.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 28, 2018)

Then we have the girls in flower 3ea Pennywise 3ea Nurse Larry. 

View attachment 20180128_083105.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

Work it Cane !-- Da Nurse be good medicine she just got in the way when I had pollen !-- Looks good Cuz !-- U expanded since I last saw pic didn't U ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2018)

Good morning all, Keef, she does not resemble NLarry, looks like all indica to me... very interesting.  Cane so glad to see all this N Larry in here this morning. You want a cbd/nurse Larry? Anyone?  I think that might be a nice strain, we will see. 

I made a tincture of all those cbd's and added a handful of blueberry, an indica, and took some myself last night, my goodness, all the nonstoners are loving this and I get it. CBD's increase REM sleep, and boy do ya dream on that stuff.  Any way i might start doing that nightly instead of the oil. Seems to do the same thing, and much less pot. I have another batch in the MBM this morning. I sure use a lot of the MCT oil, and it is 30 bucks a bottle. But  it is nicer than anything i have used. really nice.


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey Rose !-- No that BBSL male put the indica on that girl didn't he ? -- She real dark too with not much stretch ! -- I got a Purple Haze-x- BBSL making some color but it's not my Purple Rose plant !-- 
I want more Purple than that so I'll try again!-- Her sister looks like Larry OG with that ball bud thing and she got lime green bud !


----------



## Budlight (Jan 28, 2018)

Good morning everyone  :48: All this talk about the nurse Larry I figured I&#8217;d throw up one of mine all I have to say is thank you Rose I sure love the nurse

View attachment IMG_5532.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2018)

My gosh that is beautiful, my day is made. Thank you for posting, look at the color and frost.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 28, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> My gosh that is beautiful, my day is made. Thank you for posting, look at the color and frost.



 Thank you Rose :48:


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

Yep I seen that girl before!-- She is good medicine !-- Lost my pure Nurse when I treated for bugs !--
Yo Bud is that dirt or are U in Coco Coir ?


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 28, 2018)

Beauty Budlight!  I didn't get the color you got but good frost.  My Nurse Larry turned out Legit 

View attachment 60g-fine.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jan 28, 2018)

Keef said:


> Yep I seen that girl before!-- She is good medicine !-- Lost my pure Nurse when I treated for bugs !--
> Yo Bud is that dirt or are U in Coco Coir ?



Keef Im in coco now but  I think Im going to set up a 4 bin  setup  like my old one in between my two 4 x 8 tables  I miss that set up I swear to god it was so much faster I guess will soon see when theyre side-by-side


----------



## Budlight (Jan 28, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Beauty Budlight!  I didn't get the color you got but good frost.  My Nurse Larry turned out Legit



She does look very nice my friend


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

Too legit to quit Nick !-- Hope that base revegges for U she be a monster outside --big cages and U know it's gonna be good !--


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 28, 2018)

I have one in lites out right now that is 5ft. tall and 5ft wide.  It was going to go outside but it got to big to quick.  To easy to spot outside.


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

Maybe one day Nick ? -- They make it hard on an old pot farmer just trying to get by !-- Ain't right but it's the world we live in !-- Rule #1 -- Don't get caught !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 28, 2018)

And when in doubt, refer to rule #1


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

I know that's right Nick !-- Got to be 420 somewhere !-- What we smoking ? -- They's weed in that jar right there be what I'm smoking !-- Er !-- King Louie da 13th -- SR 91 or whatever is in that other jar ?
Light it up I ain't got  time to play !


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 28, 2018)

Evening Folks.


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

WoodHippy in da house !-- Hope U been well ! -- Just packed a pipe of that SR91 I got from U !


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

Wednesday I'm taking a Cheesy Jones I got from the WoodHippy and 2 children of plants I got from him in The AK48-X BBSL and Panama Powerhouse - x - BBSL  !-- Fine  weed too !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2018)

someone asked me what nurse larry tastes like? what does it? 

Hey St Nick and Wood hippy, nice to see you guys.


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

O.K. where my lighter ?-- This an emergency !-- I just had it --Nevermind !


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 28, 2018)

Smoking Panama power house now. Watch it you can smoke to much. 
Check on umbra I know he is sick and Fed Up with Life. 
Love SR91 to.


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

Cheesy Jones Too !-- D.D. like that one !--I like weed !--  I had a little Mazar -x-BBSL boy that I bred to SR 91 and got seed in a bottle !-- Think I got some PP -x - BBSL seed too !-- He took the stretch out that girl !-- Got my cuts but this is just a 1st run plant !


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

Umbra can U lay hands on some opiates ? -- I ain't talking about "drugs" to get U high either -- opiates should stop the diarrhea even if the immodium hasn't helped !-- It don't even have to be a strong opiate !-- Low dose Codeine will work fine !


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 28, 2018)

Dam this weed is :stoned:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 28, 2018)

WoodHippy said:


> Smoking Panama power house now. Watch it you can smoke to much.
> Check on umbra I know he is sick and Fed Up with Life.
> Love SR91 to.



Now that is some Good :bong:


----------



## Budlight (Jan 28, 2018)

WoodHippy said:


> Smoking Panama power house now. Watch it you can smoke to much.
> Check on umbra I know he is sick and Fed Up with Life.
> Love SR91 to.



Hippy when are you  popping that monkey :48:


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

Got weed decarbing and a plan !-- Ain't gonna be no blues tonight !-- I'm put a little food on top some caps and we going with Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton together and alone !-- Traffic -- Cream --Derek and the Dominoes !-- Layla !!!-- Dear Mr. Fantasy -- Should keep me rocking !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 28, 2018)

Keef said:


> Got weed decarbing and a plan !-- Ain't gonna be no blues tonight !-- I'm put a little food on top some caps and we going with Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton together and alone !-- Traffic -- Cream --Derek and the Dominoes !-- Layla !!!-- Dear Mr. Fantasy -- Should keep me rocking !



Mr Fantasy, one of the very first records I ever bought. I might still have it, I got quite a few and even a turntable to playm... most of the records are buried in my shed though. Gonna have to go on an expedition soon...


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 28, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> someone asked me what nurse larry tastes like? what does it?
> 
> Hey St Nick and Wood hippy, nice to see you guys.



Nice to see you too Rosebud.  I can't really tell ya what it tastes like.  These days between my synuses and my lungs, well, anyways I can't taste it.  Can smoke it without coughing though so thats a Godsend in its own way.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 28, 2018)

I don&#8217;t usually get a lot of detectable flavor when I smoke weed either, too many years smoking tobacco I quess though I quit that long ago as well. Now when I started vaping the herb recently, that&#8217;s another story. I&#8217;m finally get a taste of what is really there so I&#8217;m looking forward to trying soma these flavors that I hear in the weed descriptions I read....
Looking forward to some Nurse Larry x Valentine and a few others from the house of Rose real soon...


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

Caps in my belly and I changed my mind about music --kinda !--Pulled up Cream Live at the Royal Albert Hall in 1968  on you tube and we rocking !


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2018)

WoodHippy said:


> Smoking Panama power house now. Watch it you can smoke to much.
> Check on umbra I know he is sick and Fed Up with Life.
> Love SR91 to.



I'm getting by. Son #1 called to tell me I was the worst father ever. I told him then delete my phone number and never call again. He said no. I said send your brother a plane ticket and let him live with you. He was unwilling to let his brother live with him. So I blocked his number.


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

I only see my daughter at family funerals and I ain't going to no more !-- We're polite enough to each other for short periods of time ! -- Not the kind of person I would want to call friend !-- I guess I should have some bad feelings or something about it but I don't !

The Ballad of John Henry by Joe Bonnamassa? -- U ain't the boss of me I listen to the blues if I want !


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm going to bed !-- Caps got me on the run !-- I just leave U with the immortal words of Primus !---- Jerry was a Race Car Driver !


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2018)

Wait !--Umbra about that phone # blocking and stuff ? -- I got a better solution !-- I don't answer my phone unless it is D.D.!-- She wouldn't call unless it was an emergency !--  and I don't check my voice mail either!-- U want a response U might better text me !


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!- Ugh !-- Growing old sucks !-- It hurts when I do this !-- I'm mad with U people anyway dis morning !-- I was gonna watch the music awards show last night and ya'll got me high and I missed it !-- and who took my lighter ? -- Pot heads will steal a lighter without even trying or thinking about it !-- I want my lighter back ! -- Get me some coffee see if I can find another lighter or some matches !


----------



## zigggy (Jan 29, 2018)

morning everyone


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2018)

Morning Zig did it ever warm up any ?-- We at mid 50s headed toward low 70s --Nothing but sun !
Working on my 2nd cup of coffee and I found my lighter !-- It was in my pocket !-- Now I'm calm down and start all over with a proper wake and bake !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2018)

So your right Keef, a pothead did steal your lighter...Happens to me all the time, good morning potheads....
Happy Monday mornin to ya, yeah Im retired....


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2018)

I think it is a dam miracle that I can grow da frost !-- I pHed one time ?-- These days I listen and look and react !-- Pump don't sound right I know why and fix it !-- Working on the problem of keeping my nute concentration climbing toward the end of bloom and burning my leaf tips !-- Yellowing of leaves ? -- Depends on stage of growth !-- We in late bloom the plant gonna start shedding those fan leaves and ain't nothing wrong ! -- Caps and whatever in this pipe trying to melt me !


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2018)

Scrambled eggs with crumbled breakfast sausage in it and smothered with american cheese -- toast and jelly !-- I don't care !-- That's  just how I roll ! -- Right after I finish this pipe !


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2018)

What's that number again for "Trimmers-Is-Us" ?-- I hate trimming ! 

View attachment 20180129_130206.jpg


View attachment 20180129_130139.jpg


View attachment 20180129_130110.jpg


View attachment 20180129_130041.jpg


View attachment 20180129_125931.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 29, 2018)

this coffee makes me ****. unlike oldfarts I can still make it to the bathroom..:bolt:


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2018)

Missed one ! 

View attachment 20180129_125313.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 29, 2018)

Monday Monday


:bong:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 29, 2018)

:stoned:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## RubyRed (Jan 29, 2018)

11:15 here 

:ciao:

you aint fixed that nute yet?


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2018)

Just so U know I been trying hard to control my mouth so I don't get kicked outta here for good but I'm thinking maybe it is time for me to go dark and  climb back under my rock ?--- I have trouble living in a pretend world !-- (Pretending everything is fine ) ! -- I'm give myself a few days to make up my mind !-- but it might be for the best ? -- Moving to the boonies and being a hermit starting to sound mighty good !


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 29, 2018)

Keef said:


> Just so U know I been trying hard to control my mouth so I don't get kicked outta here for good but I'm thinking maybe it is time for me to go dark and  climb back under my rock ?--- I have trouble living in a pretend world !-- (Pretending everything is fine ) ! -- I'm give myself a few days to make up my mind !-- but it might be for the best ? -- Moving to the boonies and being a hermit starting to sound mighty good !


 Working for Me.


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 29, 2018)

Budlight I am in a holding pattern on beans. Going to keep the Monkey in the Bag. Thinking Apollo 13 next.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 29, 2018)

Beautiful Nugs Keef....
Been raining all day here in PNW...
This Oregon diesel be nice....:48:....


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2018)

Evening  Hippy !-- We talking about it !-- I'm itching to set up a real grow and I need some privacy for that !-- Cuz -- U got a Green Santa seed run coming your way soon !-- I'm still digging out some seed !
Couple more weeks I should have them all together !-- I send U enough to share too if U want !

Getting my SS applied for right now !-- We might be disappearing into the brush country ?


----------



## Budlight (Jan 29, 2018)

WoodHippy said:


> Budlight I am in a holding pattern on beans. Going to keep the Monkey in the Bag. Thinking Apollo 13 next.



i just dropped 4 in a shot glass we will see how it goes


----------



## Budlight (Jan 29, 2018)

WoodHippy said:


> Working for Me.



its working for me to I'm 7 hours from any one i no :48:


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2018)

I got Po-Po living where I can see them from my front door !
That dam german shepard dog of his need to mind it's own business and quit looking over here too !


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2018)

Got 5 gallons of Apple Jack in long term storage today --it's gonna be nice !-- and started the last 5 gallon batch of apple wine !-- I guess blueberry merlot next and this time no vinegar !-- I just got sloppy !-- I know better!


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2018)

Cane how did U slip in past me ? -- U doing O.K. today ? -- 

I just call it Strawberry !-- Umbra's  Plush Berry-x- Strawberry Desiel  bred to- Bud's Strawberry Rhino !-- She'll get U there and something happening in the jar ?-- 

View attachment 20180129_175504.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2018)

There's a little piece of Oregon down at the beach in Texas in the form of Squish -x- Oregon Lemon !-- I gots myself a boy and a girl !-- He the new house stud !-- I'll be digging thru it's genetics looking for the best lemon she got to offer !-- The girl I got ain't half bad on the lemon as is !


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2018)

Strawberry -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- I call it Black Strawberry !
There can be only one !-- Strawberry !-- and Granny PB-X-SD waiting to take on the winner and she don't play ! 

View attachment 20180129_200744.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2018)

Got to smoke a lot of weed to figure some this stuff out !-- I do got an answer to a question Rose asked !-- She say --What does Nurse Larry taste like ?  -- I tell U straight up !-- It's a dam trap !-- That's how the Nurse get U !-- Bout the time U think U got it figured out she all up in your brain doing stuff !-- Don't try to figure it out !


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- It's dark !-- I used to wonder why old people got up so early when they don't have to go work and stuff !-- I know why now !-- Old people wake up hurting !-- I do !-- Catching up on the news but I'm not saying anything about forbidden topics but what's up with that super Foosball game ?-- I'm confused !-- Foosball on ice ?  -- I thought they called that hockey ?-- I need to wake up ain't nothing making any sense yet !-- Did I say it's still dark ?-- I need my pipe and coffee -- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2018)

Waiting on the trim crew !-- I wish !-- It's just me !-- Dam fly paper weed stick to everything !-- I gotta get my mind right before lights come on !-- I figure I trim a couple today then finish up tommorrow !


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2018)

That's better !-- U know I grow pretty good weed ?-- I been feeling it build but wasn't sure what it was !-- Tonight it's  a super blue blood moon !-- I worked the emergency room on more than one full moon and U can't tell me it don't affect people !-- I seen it with my own eyes !-- I need no more proof  !-- Anyway people sensitive to these things need to keep your as* isolated !-- Be Lazer beams coming out your eyes -- sparks flying from your finger tips -- U be farting fire and stuff !-- That full moon sheet gonna be magnified !-- Strange and intense stuff gonna happen !-- Ya'll be extra careful out there !-- I don't wanna trim !


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2018)

Lights are on --Trimming crew is here so I guess I better go supervise !


----------



## zigggy (Jan 30, 2018)

morning all ,,,good day ,,,teas hot ,,,plenty of weed ,,,,sons at school ,,,,,nothing to do,,,holly cow I think they call this free time ,,,gonna sit here smoke and play around on youtube ,,,be well ,,,,zig


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2018)

Onliest thing about trimming is scissor hash !--
What up Zig ? -- Wanna get high ? -- Nevermind I guess we already are !-- I don't care who U are !-- This right here will rock your world !-- I'm bout to start rocking ! 

View attachment 20180130_084904.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2018)

Done for 2 weeks !-- I'm fired them no count trimmers !-- Wanna just sit around smoking scissor hash when They's weed needs to be trimmed !-- Ain't like ya'll do but it's how I do !-- I get by ! 

View attachment 20180130_163343.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 30, 2018)

Lookin good, thats about the way I do it. Mostly just get ride of the bigger fluff and let the rest shrink up...


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2018)

Like trimming fly paper !-- Found a piece stuck to my forehead !-- Wait till later when it quite down and decarb that big bowl of trim !-- I should be set on caps for awhile !-- Very good trim and I also got some bud !-- RE -- I am not a good trimmer !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2018)

Got shrimp thawed out !-- Garlic Shrimp-- over --Rice-- Pasta --Or a crusty piece of toasted French Bread !-- Got too many so may have to sprinkle some with Tony's --wrap them with bacon on a screwer and broil them ? -- Or steam them for shrimp cocktail ?-- I could also batter them with coconut-- fry them up and serve with pineapple tartar sauce ? --Served with  French fries or what ?
D.D. need to come home and start feeding me fore I starve !-- I ain't liking her high dollar nursing job so much lately !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 30, 2018)

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C.!-- It's dark !-- I used to wonder why old people got up so early when they don't have to go work and stuff !-- I know why now !-- Old people wake up hurting !-- I do !-- Catching up on the news but I'm not saying anything about forbidden topics but what's up with that super Foosball game ?-- I'm confused !-- Foosball on ice ?  -- I thought they called that hockey ?-- I need to wake up ain't nothing making any sense yet !-- Did I say it's still dark ?-- I need my pipe and coffee -- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !



I seldom sleep more then 2 or 3 hours at a time.  Up and down all night, thats my routine.


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2018)

Dose of caps --melatonin and valerian root - buy me 6 hours  straight !


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2018)

Most time my bedtime snack on top those caps bout an hour fore bed time is some smashed Ritz crackers with buttermilk poured on top  !-- Cause that's just how I roll !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi guys,  my computer is on it's way back to the factory... 7-9 days. I am using bud's lap top when he isn't.  

I posted up bud of the month, enter you guys that grow all this beauty in here, share with the site please. I don't mean to nag, really.

Have any of you tasted laughing Buddha   it makes you laugh. really. 80 sativa 20 indica. thinking this summer?


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2018)

those thai strains take way too long for me. Nick, Rose has been having success with using CBD tincture before bed and getting good sleep. You might add some CBD plants to your grow.


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2018)

Rose -Umbra I been worried about U Guys!-- Glad U around !-- Sativas is for outside Indicas and indica dominate  is for inside !-- Well it would be if them dam helicopters would stay da hell away but that's one way they hunt us down here so --No sativa for me yet !-- I be O.K. though !-- I got some Indicas that'll get-r-done ! -- I'm excited to run some high CBD too !-- My Indicas will put me down but I think CBDs would help me more ! --One day maybe ole Keef grow a sativa or 2 ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2018)

Suppers ready !-- Got to take a break before I eat !-- Garlic Shrimp over pasta --Garlic toasted French Bread and a shrimp cocktail !-- It is my confident bet that ain't nobody gonna smell that weed decarbing in the oven!-- I know what it smells like !-- Garlic Shrimp with a side of decarbed weed !--Yummy !


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2018)

Like I said !-- I might starve if D.D. don't come home soon !-- but probably not today ? 

View attachment 20180130_194027.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 30, 2018)

umbra said:


> those thai strains take way too long for me. Nick, Rose has been having success with using CBD tincture before bed and getting good sleep. You might add some CBD plants to your grow.



I guess you don't like that 11 to 13 week flower thing?

Rose told me she would send me some but she made a number of crosses and I don't know what to ask for.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 30, 2018)

I think the CBD Crew mix are indicas that she crossed with umbra&#8217;s CBD giant Valentine... might be pretty good night meds. I don&#8217;t have a clue about how much time these would need.


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2018)

I never grew any so I told her I would take what she sent and be grateful !-- I don't know nothing bout no high CBD stuff !-- I just grow dank !-- but I'm interested !-- I need something in the morning when I get up !-- 6 - hours straight is plenty for this  old man but mornings can be hard to get moving !-- In the morning I need what ya'll call night time medicine !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 30, 2018)

I have permanent sciatic damage that qualified me for disability.  The Docs offered 2 options.  1 was their "pain management program" and the other was to sever the nerve permanently.  I couldn't take the meds and I chose not to have the surgery.  Been suffering ever since but its the nights when it is really bad.  Most of the time its about a 4 on the scale.  At least the weather don't make much difference.  Nerves on the other hand.......


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2018)

I know what sciatic pain feels like so I feel for ya. Mine wasn&#8217;t permanent though so for that I&#8217;m thankful. I do know how to bring it back but try not.... I also know that my experience so far with high CBD weed was very relaxing so mayhaps it&#8217;s worth checking.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## RubyRed (Jan 31, 2018)

Yuk!!!!!!


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 31, 2018)

You done fucked up that shrimp by drowning it in that  red ****  

:48:


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 31, 2018)

I fell through a false floor in the computer room where I worked and broke my back.  It took 3 months for my company to finally own up and by the time it was fixed (my back) the nerve was screwed.  I woke up in the recovery room and knew instantly that my back was fixed and it has never given me a problem since.  The nerve never recovered.  Doc said if I had seen him sooner....... Oh well, the herb has been my friend ever since.  May not kill the pain but its much easier to deal with it.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- 55 at the beach -- U know what we do in da morning !-- Time to burn !-- Ugh !-- Now that hurts right there !-- 
Nick that sucks !-- Nerve damage like that will slow U down some for sure !-- I'm pretty good except for the left arm and everything above my shoulders ! -- I went the way of thier "Pain Management" and became a legal junkie !-- 90 mg. Of time released morphine 3 times a day !-- I had always enjoyed an occasional opiate run so I slid right into the addiction !-- Lost most of a decade !-- They almost kilt ole Keef !-- Now I don't go to the doctor !-- Trust them ? -- Hell No !-- This is my body or what's left of it anyway and I'm da boss of dis body not U Mr. Doctor man !
Them mind bender doctors is the worst !--They got this God complex !-- They can walk thru life saying this one is crazy --this one is not !--  Turned me into a piece of furniture !-- Stand me in the corner and I still be there when U come back !-- Flushed that sheet down the commode and never went back !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

At my last disability hearing when the judge walked in with his cowboy hat and little western string bowtie and saw the braid hanging down my back I knew it was over soon as I saw him !-- Even when all the lawyers on both side said he can't work the judge pointed out that I confessed I helped the wife around the house when I could !-- He said I wasn't disabled !-- I could get a job folding clothes !-- Thank U Lady Justice !-- My only consolation is that I outlived that redneck judge !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

When I can press some high CBD/ THC oil -- I got some DMSO and a plan !-- If it works for me I'll share the formula !-- Extract gonna have to be very clean and I think Rosen oil is !-- Got some experimenting to do and only got one test subject !-- Me !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't think I know squat about breeding weed but like I heard one time "Even a blind squirrel find a nut once in awhile " -- This ole blind squirrel found one !-- Rose's Nurse Larry with a BlackBerry Berry Snow Lotus dad from Giggy !
And Yes !-- I call her " The Black Nurse " !-- I got no words to 'splain her ! -- She good medicine but she very powerful medicine and probably would scare most !-- I like it ! 

View attachment 20180131_070612.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Jan 31, 2018)

morning all,,,,


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Morning Zig !-- How U doing today girlfriend ? -- I don't know bout U but I'm bout over this cold weather !-- It was in the 60s yesterday so I tried to start my scooter since I haven't been on it in awhile !- Got a gremlin in it and don't want to start !- I fix it when it warm up !-- Scooter Dog want to ride !-- I have a carrier I can use to strap the pup to my chest !-- She do like to ride the beach !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

So I'm chatty today ? -- Big deal !-- Don't read it if U don't want !-- U know when I started cutting out my girls fathered by the BBSL -- I was just putting Black in front of the name and moving on -- Black AK-- Black "V" -- Black Mazar !-- When it came to Nurse Larry it gave me pause to call it "The Black Nurse " -- I thought about it awhile !-- I came from a ultra conservative family that didn't do race mixing !-- US Army took that out of me pretty dam quick !-- Multi-cultural --Multi-racial !-- Then 20 years in mostly large hospitals assisting with surgery !-- We all people we just look different !-- If During surgery if I needed--"Nurse Mary " and Ask someone to go get Nurse Mary and they said who ?-- If she or he was a redhead very white person I would have no problem saying the real white redheaded Nurse over at so and so !-- If Nurse Mary was black and they said who ? -- We ain't got time to play in the O.R. so I would say go get Nurse Mary the black Nurse over there !-- It was just a descriptive !-- I live in a multi cultural --multi racial --world with different sexual orientations and I'm just fine with that !-- New Orleans was da bomb so many culturals made it fascinating to me !- They say once U get that mud in your blood U can't ever get it out !-- You'll be back !- I miss it !-- It's so open over here !-- Ain't no place to run !-- I get out of sight  on U in the swamp ? -- Shame on U if U keep chasing me !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Doctor Mindbender ask me for an example of the stress I would face regularly in my job !-- I said how about "Hurry up you're killing my patient "-- The doc was the nut job not me !


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 31, 2018)

.

got a new picture taken.

Doc says things look great.  whats your secret?

---  poker-face  ---

CBD, THC, body Ph , turmeric, flax, mushroom ... you wouldn't understand

--- poker-face ---


shrug my shoulders, 
"Just lucky, I guess."


:48: 

View attachment IMG_2527.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Fast Joe in da house !-- Da man who went toe to toe with brain cancer and kicked it's as* !- -- Wasn't no accident !-- Keep doing what U do Joe !-- Your story should give hope to many !-- I try to help a cancer patient I have to do it under threat of jail !-- I could do a lot of good around here if they'd let me !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Joe how is your reaction time off the line ? --U back ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

Congratz Joe, truly awesome. Morning stoners


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Umbra still alive ? -- Cuz when your stomach can handle it -- THCA won't get U high when taken orally but it is very good for the digestive tract !-- Maybe try some caps or oil that has not been decarbed !-- It won't hurt to give  it a try ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Tree Top Flyer -- Copperhead Road -- Coming into Los Angeles ?-- Seems to be a theme here !- Oh well !- Got farming to do !-- Every other Wednesday I move some to bloom !-- That be today !-- Got to change out a box and refill it the  bring them over by lights out at 7 central !-- The rotation rolls on !
U know I wish I woulda give it more thought before I just started putting Black in front the Momma's name on all these daughters of Waldo (BBSL) -- I still got King Louie and Master Kush !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2018)

Good morning potheads, gonna be mid 60s today and next week into the 70s. No rain in the foreseeable future...


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

Can't smoke or eat cannabis... drug test Monday


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2018)

I sure dont miss those days...


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Study hard Umbra !-- U don't want to fail !-- 
Cheat !-- Ain't nun they business anyway !-- I used to burn one on the way to take a urine drug screen !-- Now days ? -- I just ain't doing it !-- And here's a middle finger for ya for asking !

I know wouldn't none ya'll would bloom something this small !-- but-- I ain't U !-- That ugliest box  on the right ?-
I think I been running that box for close to 4 years !- Add nute water and --Cycle after cycle !-- Change out the pump assembly along with cups and collars and I run it till it falls apart ! 

View attachment 20180131_103313.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2018)

Rose told me she would send me some but she made a number of crosses and I don't know what to ask for.[/QUOTE]


Good Morning guys,

Good luck umbra, a horrible time to have to quit for you. 

Keef, i think i have your home addy somewhere, probably on my pms here, I will look.

Nick, Send me your addy and I will send you some seeds. Yes, the cbd crew xV  are going to be good. I will send you a few of each. I think the nurselarryv will be good to as welll. I would be happy to send them to you and anyone else. 

So i have a humidity problem, i have a humidifier going in there for 20 hours and the humidity was 6 when i got up, i opened a window and got it up to  19.  

 I have  water in the tub, and the sink and on the grow top of the tub with a fan blowing on the water.. any ideas ?  Maybe my hygromerter is wrong, my seedlings look uncomfortable.

I don't know how you use your phone for posting, no way. Keef.
I miss my computer and my gummy game. lol.  I will be mailing out more seeds so let me know.

Did you guys see the moon This morning was too cloudy but last night it was very cool.

keef i appreciate your commitment to not getting us kicked out. lol


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

Last night the moon was pretty cool. Fog was super dense this morning at 5am. The dogs went nuts and me and my son up. They went outside and stared at the sky for 20 min, then came in and laid down. Just kind of weird. Dr appointment is today for gut issues. Some of the CBD seeds have already made their way to other countries and some are still enroute. It has turned into an International medical relief program, lol. Rose, thank you for all your efforts.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2018)

The moon last night just after dark was amazing too, the wife and I got up to take a peek at about a quarter to 5 this morning. Just about the start of eclipse I guess. Pretty blue but a lot smaller than yesterday evening. We went back to bed for a few hours after that...
Rose, I use an iPad for most of my internet communications, have you tried something like that, lots of variations on that theme. Easier on the eyes than a phone.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

When in Rome ? -- I'm used to my phone !-- It's always within reach !-- If I remember to take it with me !-- Which is not often !-- It's not like I'm computer savy and stuff !-- I'm lucky to Google--e-mail and get here !-- It's enough !
Rose --I send my addy to U again right now in a PM !-- I know I sent it and U got it somewhere but we old Stoners--It would be easier if I just send it again !-- I be happy with whatever U send !
I think I already said I don't talk on the phone except in and emergency and I ain't gonna be happy if I have to !-- I don't use my phone for that !-- U want a response U might better text me !-- I ain't even listening to voice mail either !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Woop there it is !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Head injuries are strange things !-- Took me several years to learn to order fast food again !-- I have a problem talking to a machine !-- It don't have to make sense it's just the way it is !---I had to park and go in so I could order from a person !-- - To order fast food now days I have to write the order down and just read it without thinking !-- They used to say may I take your order and words wouldn't come out my mouth !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Being an expert in these things I think I can safely say never try to bust concrete with your face !-- It ain't gonna turn out well !


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey Red, thought you might like this. 1 of John Gorka's musical heroes was Stan Rogers. Part of Stan's entourage was this guy Grit Laskin. His name is Will and he is a luthier by trade. He is truly gifted and possessed. His inlay work is beyond anything you have see. The guitar he made for Danny O'Keefe, had inlaid fly fisherman catching a trout on the fret board done in abalone and mother of pearl. It was too beautiful to travel with, lol. His latest work is his life inlaid the length of the neck. It's called the Grand Complication 

View attachment Grand-Complications.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 31, 2018)

Howdy stoners.  Rose, I have the same humidity problem you do.  It is making the re-vegg I got going on a challenge.  Mine is currently 37% but it got as low as 7%.  I resorted to sitting a big 5 gallon soup pot on my hot plate.  I keep it on simmer (tiny bubbles) and it helps.  30% worth anyways. 

My Android has a text to speech function that makes posting pretty easy. I'm an old school programmer though so I do the majority of my posting on a laptop. Just more comfortable with a keyboard.

The moon was amazing here.  Huge and we got about 4/5ths of the eclipse.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

48 % humidity almost all da time !-- May rise if I been spilling water and stuff but it stays close to that !-- Hell yeah on the hot plate with a pot of water !-- That should do it !
It was cold !-- I wasn't going out to look at no moon !-- I'll watch the rerun on TV !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Durban Poison ?  -- Da Definitive Domina want to come to Texas bad !-- I ain't been seed shopping at seedfinders !-- U know me I ain't like that !-- One day when I can grow outside I might have to grow some that stuff like Durban Poison !- --Thai -- Some them Central --South American sativas !
Definitive Domina ? -- I'll have her !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

I ever get to build my new type engine -- It got no moving parts and relies on a computer program --I know what I want it to do but --I don't know how to make a computer do that !-- !-- Good thing I know a computer programmer --Or 2 !-- My version of the Bliss -Leavitt Mark 7 steam torpedo engine of another time !-- Jumped a one ton torpedo 40 ft. Into the air !-- Keef want to ride it ! - I call my version "Wet Heat "--It  should be much more powerful than the original !-- It was to be my swan song but I got broke !


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

Durban poison is something I have, well not in a pure form. Mine is Durban poison x ( C99 x Acapulco gold). Just took cuts last night. 9 to 10 weeks finish.


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

Most consistently highest THC strain is deep chunk.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

All I got to say about that is U a Dog Umbra !-- Try to slide that past me !-- U should know I gotta go look !-- I want Deep Chunk !-- I got a plan brewing but it ain't completely jelled yet !-- I don't want to grow something everyone else can also grow !-- I figure I got some time and some stuff to work with so I been toying with the idea of that Black Domina because I'm thinking about maybe growing black weed ?-- Not something with the word black thrown in front of it either !-- I got a few strong Indicas and That Nurse Larry-x-BBSL is very dark and potent!---- Maybe when they blow the whistle I'll have a stable of unique weeds ?-- Black but with different terps profiles !-- I'm kinda trying to breed back toward the original Indicas without knowing what I'll find !


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

BBP sent me some his deep chunk crosses. Not at the top of my list for doing much with it now. I do have the peyote purple x deep chunk flowering.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

My 2 latest daughters of Waldo -- MZR = Mazar-i-Shariff-- NS = Nightshade !-- 1st run seed  plants !-- I got my cuts --They ain't going no where ! 

View attachment 20180131_135527.jpg


View attachment 20180131_135350.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jan 31, 2018)

Keef said:


> My 2 latest daughters of Waldo -- MZR = Mazar-i-Shariff-- NS = Nightshade !-- 1st run seed  plants !-- I got my cuts --They ain't going no where !



looking good man have you tried topping your little ones that way they stay small but have a few more tops :48:


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Usually do but missed these 2 !-- I got another  NS I topped before bloom !-- Shoulda took a pic of it that where I got my cuts !-- Wasn't throwing out a girl just because I already had  one like it !

Seed from Umbra's --Temple -x- BPU -- with a BBSL dad !-- Where's Waldo ? -- He was everywhere ! Pic is too dark but they tiger striped seed ! 

View attachment 20180131_142326.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgot !-- Yo Bud that UBC Chemo -- Did the dad make 3 leaves at a time too or do U just have the girl ?-- I'd kinda like to hear how U found it and got the seed !-- Someone had to have selfed it if U got seed !-- I guess I'm kinda wondering if the seed were all girls ?
I don't know enough about Selfing but UBC was a single girl plant !--


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2018)

keef, keep looking at those seeds cause mine don't look like that. I have been trying to get you guys your seeds, the pennywise is 90% crap seeds. My fingers are broken trying to break them. How did yours do Umbra same crappy ones as me, I know. Ooh well, the ofc, only needs one, right. 

Budlight you need cbd seeds?  Is it weedhippy  Send me your address please.

Joe, the camel, I see you down there. How is your stash of oil doing? I trust you will let me know when you need more from me. So happy about your MRI... This world needs you.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 31, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> keef, keep looking at those seeds cause mine don't look like that. I have been trying to get you guys your seeds, the pennywise is 90% crap seeds. My fingers are broken trying to break them. How did yours do Umbra same crappy ones as me, I know. Ooh well, the ofc, only needs one, right.
> 
> Budlight you need cbd seeds?  Is it weedhippy  Send me your address please.
> 
> Joe, the camel, I see you down there. How is your stash of oil doing? I trust you will let me know when you need more from me. So happy about your MRI... This world needs you.



 Yes please Rose I would really appreciate that


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Yep Rose !-- One girl is all I need !-- I take it from there!-- I'm still sorting thru the children of Waldo so it ain't like I need seed!-- I just got no high CBD varieties !-- U run short take care of the others 1st !--I be alright !-- PH -x- BBSL-- We got color !-- Got color on Umbra's Snow Desiel -x-BBSL too !-- It's Pank !-- Kinda ruins calling it Black Snow !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2018)

Panksnow..love it.. k bud, shoot me your addy.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

I still got seed on the vine !-- My Blue T.E. ( Tranquil Elephantizer-x- Umbra's B.B. King )-x- BBSL -- Been waiting on this one !-- and when I put pollen on her some got on my Black Strawberry so she bred back to her dad !-- I gotta know now so I start some when they age some !-- Pretty much finished with Waldo now !--My boy  Lemmy -- (as in Motorhead) Squish-x- Oregon Lemon say he want a chance turn at them girls !-- I already got a few seed from S-x-OL --x-- BBSL-- That Waldo left me !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Blue T.E. -- A Blueberry with a peppery finish !-- Ain't no way that should work !-- but it does so well !
I be back I gotta make sure I got some more cuts of this !-- Shoulda called it Jesus Weed cause it make me think I  walk on water !---Da ceiling and walls !-- She bad !


----------



## Budlight (Jan 31, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Panksnow..love it.. k bud, shoot me your addy.



 I think I sent it to you last week double check your inbox if not let me know and Ill resend it to you


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2018)

do you guys want the nurse larry x Valentine too?  i have plenty.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Bud --Just send it again !-- She get high and forget stuff !-- Rose whatever I get will he fine !--Pank Snow ? -- Well Black Snow is out for sure !-- I get a better idea what she do next run !-- Maybe I should grow me out a PH-X-BBSL male and put him on that Pank Thang ?-- That'd make some color  ?-- I kinda like the pink though !-- Good thing about weed is I can have my cake and eat it too !-- I could do that cross and still have momma in her original form !-- I guess I kinda do already !-- I got Purple Haze in bloom as well as her daughter who don't make as much color as mom !-- It's in them I just gotta find it !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

I like me some pretty weed !-- Fellow can't have too much color in his weed ! 

View attachment 20171107_105035.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2018)

That is really pretty.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey Umbra, I&#8217;m very familiar with Grit Laskin, it turns out I was inspired by an article about Grit in the magazine &#8220;Fine Woodworking&#8221; years ago. I met him at several different luthier functions and shows.  My specialty guitar turned out to be a style that was common up until around the 1920&#8217;s or so. I did ladder braced guitars similar to the Stella&#8217;s and assorted brands that were built at the time by mostly Italian immigrants. I did build x-braced guitars as well though. Grit is one of several Canadian luthiers that build in a similar style, another being the clan of Jean Lariivee.
Here is one of my creations. 

View attachment A8D5D5B6-C3B5-40DB-B43C-8EFF486EFAB7.jpeg


----------



## Budlight (Jan 31, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> do you guys want the nurse larry x Valentine too?  i have plenty.



 	:dancing: Yes please Rose me and the nurse have a special thing going on lol


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

Red we have way too much in common. I know Bob Benedetto. Met him years ago when he was in Bethlehem, PA. Of course, I know 1 of his apprentices, Dale Unger. Dale has his own shop in Nazareth, PA but he is heading up the archtop builds for Martin Guitars. I play a D'Angelico archtop, lol. Back in the 70's there was a big strike at Gibson, and quite a few luthiers went to Guild. My steel string is 1 of those guilds. Action is just right, and sound booms more like a Gibson. My 1st steel string was a 1938 Gibson. Traded it for the guild.


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

Took pic with phone 

View attachment 20180131_152912.jpg


View attachment 20180131_152924.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

I had a subscription to Fine Woodworking for 15 years


----------



## Budlight (Jan 31, 2018)

dammm thats sweet umbra


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2018)

I built one arch top guitar and it was not anything special by any means but it was my intro to Bob Benadetto as I bought his book to guide me on that project. I started building guitars because I couldn&#8217;t afford the guitar I wanted. The only acoustic guitar I ever bought was a Yamaha back in the 70&#8217;s. All of my guitars are home made it seems. I was doing alright with building up until the economy dumped around 2008. A couple years later I sold my shop and equipment and went on a long trip around the country. I would&#8217;nt know what to do with a D&#8217;Angelico though as I&#8217;m nothing but a guitar basher...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2018)

Heres my newborn Nurse Larry x Valentine 

View attachment 6A3FFFA8-3148-4417-8851-F2E1A367396E.jpeg


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

Here is a video of Kevin Van Sant playing my guitar, doing Wes Montgomery's Leila

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqwTdKqrD3w[/ame]


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Bout all I know bout these days is growing weed and making a little liqour  !-- Don't believe me ? --Just ask my wife !- -- She'll tell ya just how little I know bout any and ever thang !-- I used to be handy at a milling machine- a lathe and read a blueprint but that was a long time ago !-- I see a piece of wood sometimes makes me wanna turn some big wooden bowls or something ornamental ? -- Maybe one day ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

If you read Bob's book, then you know his first arch top he made from his parents kitchen table.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2018)

That is sweet umbra, I dont play that kinda music but it sure sound good. 
Keef, just get a pretty piece of wood and shine it up, make it into something.

Here is one of my guitars as played by my friend Shaun Cromwell.
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8minLax_0DY[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

That was sweet. My 1st guitar teacher played everything. He was definitely a jazz guitarist but he was the rhythm guitar player for Sammy Davis Jr in Vegas for 7 years. I used to play a reworked version of Fishin' Blues and Windy and Warm. A bit more Chet Atkins that Doc Watson or Taj Mahal.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Sounds like busy work RE !- I ain't real good at busy work !-- Plenty stuff that needs to be done ! -- I grew up with machinery and a junk yard full of raw material !-- Then the R&D stuff !-- I gotta have something in mind to build !-- Give me some raw material and tools these days and tell me just build something -- We just gonna have a problem when I say NO U build "something" !-- Now if it is something I want to build it would be different !-- I still tinker on occasion but mostly I just heat and reshape PVC ! --


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

RE --It ain't a guitar but it shoots a ho lot further than a dam guitar !-- Can't find the shoulder strap but this one the reasons when someone suggested taking my guns D.D. just laughed and laughed !
Dat's my hand cannon !-- Some might call it a potato gun and that's O.K. !-- Used to have a Laser pointer too !-- Potato gun ? -- I guess that would apply if U loaded it with a potato  !-- I use -- something else  !
That just a grill igniter button on that hand piece !-- Use it like an upside down pistol grip and fire it with the thumb ! 

View attachment 20180131_190008.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

Keef, you would good at the Punkin Chunkin festival in DE. The air cannons get pretty intense.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Nope !-- I don't think so !-- Wouldn't make nothing but pie !-- Put some starting fluid in that thang and she bad !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Concept ain't that different from Wet Heat except firing many times a minute or second as I want !--Just add a little H2O to take some that heat out and boost power as steam !-- I guess Wet Heat is more of a power generator than an engine but it do the same thing without all those confusing moving parts !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 31, 2018)

umbra said:


> Keef, you would good at the Punkin Chunkin festival in DE. The air cannons get pretty intense.




Man, I remember a few years ago when that thing made the news.  Somebody videoed this girl firing off one of those and it sprung back and drilled her right in th kisser.  Lordy I bet it stung!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Fire something like that into a valved expansion chamber and take pressure off that  to do the desired work !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Mine kick a little !-- Shoot long ways too !-- I been tempted to set one up on a tripod and see if I can reach the beach from here !-- Them knuckleheads try to burn me out again with they 4th of July and New Years Eve bottle rockets?-- I shoot back !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

I mostly shoot those little doggie tennis balls !--Although there is a wide range of ammo !-- Just need something to hold the fuel and air in the chamber !-- Push that button and that burner igniter set it off !- Boom !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

I reacon a handy fellow with some PVC and some surgical tubing could put together a spear gun with and attached reel but I wouldn't know about that except U need to have it heavy enough to sink if U have to throw it in the water !- It floating beside the kayak it can he hard to explain !-- Arrows too!-- and U better start working out a believable explanation for them flounder in the kayak !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

I know what U thinking but it ain't mine !-- I was just holding it for a friend !-- Ain't used it in awhile !-- Need some new surgical tubing and a heavy rubber band for the trigger return !-- front end and arrow holder missing too !-- Got to be able to shoot down with only one hand without the arrow falling out !-- Front end got  a circle so the spear gun can be used like a rod ! 

View attachment 20180131_200159.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 31, 2018)

Looks like a pneumatic spear gun I used to own.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

I just use surgical tubing and pull it back and lock it in place with the trigger !-- Arrow sits on top not inside the PVC !- -- Shoot thru a ring built onto a PVC cap at the front end !-- Little bent finger holds the arrow in place until U shoot  it  on the back end !


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2018)

I had a sling shot made with surgical tubing. Not a wrist rocket that shoot 1" ball bearings. We stretched it between 2 trees and launched water balloons in my buddy's back yard over a 3 story house and hit cars driving by. They couldn't figure out where they were coming from.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

My little brother and I stretched one those one inch thick pieces of surgical tubing across the carport and shot D.D. into the neighbors yard !-- On roller blades !-- She was getting it !--All tucked in and all ! -- Sparks coming off those Rollerblades !--Me and that Canadian Mist ? -- We could tell right off she was going way too fast to make the turn !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

She caught air bout halfway across the road !-- Looked like a ballerina or something with a nice soft landing in grass on Rollerblades !-- That Canadian Mist spoke right up !-- My turn !-- I felt more like a yard dart than a ballerina !-- Got dirt in my mouth --Rollerblade hit me in da back of da head !-- So glad we didn't have smart phones with cameras back in them days!--I kinda always felt like there was some somersaults in there somewhere but that Rollerblade hit me in the head so who knows ?-- They was laughing so hard they couldn't talk !- I wasn't sure bout much of nothing for awhile !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2018)

Every idea ain't a good idea !-- I used to have this big lab mix pup that liked to run !-- Wasn't getting enough exercise so I made him a harness and put my Rollerblades on !-- We was running the hood having a good time until the cat happened !-- We was going fast and the cat cut across the road and the dog went after it !-- I almost did but dirt and Rollerblades don't work so well !-- It don't hurt too bad !


----------



## zigggy (Feb 1, 2018)

good day everyone ,,,,,,


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- Dragging !-- Momma said some days just bees this way !-- Let's make the best we can of it !-- I was reading what I wrote last night and U know I may have been a little twisted before the fall ?-- Wake and Bake !-- Just catch U later !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 1, 2018)

Good morning everyone :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2018)

good morning friends. another gray day in the hood. I know you guys are just wondering if i decided to go gray. no, not yet. Maybe at 70. got some seeds in envelopes, will work on more today.


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

Good for U Rose !-- I quit fighting it !-- I could use a little touch up !-- They make silver hair dye ? -- It's mostly that way anyway !-- Just still got some dirty blond streaks !-- I embrace the whole silver fox Thang !-- Long silver pony tail !--All natural and  If U don't like it ?-- I don't care ! --Quit the barber long time ago !-- One less thing to worry about !-- Took it a step further recently and quit shaving too !-- Grow me a silver beard !-- Again if U don't like it ?-- Say it with me now !-- I --Don't--Care !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 1, 2018)

Got board and crack some seeds the other night crack some glue tech cross desert secret some 9 pound hammer Mendocino purple princess cut and some long bottom  Leaf and some menthol monkey  i&#8217;ll be honest though I really can&#8217;t wait for the stuff Rose is going to send me that&#8217;s going to make my 2018


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2018)

Good morning potheads, been grey for a long time. I keep it trimmed fairly close only because if I let it grow, Id start resembling bozo the clown...


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2018)

Good morning weed nerds. Both of my older sisters starting turning grey in their 20's. While my hair is greying it is far from being silver. Feeling substantially better with multiple antibiotics in my system. Drinking lots of Gatorade to replenish electrolytes and drinking Ensure nutritional shakes to put some weight back on. Doctor was concerned about my weight loss from being sick. Looks like I got food poisoning from a taco truck, lol surprise, surprise. In Philly the food trucks are referred to as ptomaine trucks.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2018)

Glad your feeling better Umbra, I do like a good taco from a truck though...


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 1, 2018)

Good morning fellow inmates.  I got my moniker from my appearance years ago in my club.  Started to go grey when I was 15 or so, it was white by 50.  Now it kinda has some of that ugly yellow shooting through like dare i say, "Old people get".  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

Taco ? -- What means this word ?-- Never heard of such a thing !-- No really I got some advice about ordering at Taco Bell !-- Don't start at the top of the menu asking what's in that ?-- U won't make it past the 3rd item !-- I can work some Masa !-- Familiar with a tortilla press as well !-- D.D. got a killer tamale recipe !-- Most make a large batch at a time !-- It's a 2 day process !


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

That's the stuff I'm talking about Nick !-- What's up with that ?-- I still got my hair but it is thinner than it used to be but unlike my brother I don't got any bald spots !-- I wore mine very short in a military style until about the time I met D.D. it was growing out some by then !-- Only grew it long because I got tired of having to go to the barber !


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

Got to be 420 somewhere !-- I don't need no help I get high by myself just fine !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

Never enough weed pics up in here ! 

View attachment 20180201_135532.jpg


View attachment 20180201_135518.jpg


View attachment 20180201_135455.jpg


View attachment 20180201_135438.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Feb 1, 2018)

Umbra  do you find with the LEDs you needing to add Cal mag


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2018)

yes, so far at least


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

RO water !-- I got no choice but to add it ! --


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

One thing about RO water is U know what's in it cause U gotta put it in it !-- My tap water got 230 ish parts per million of who knows what !-- How can a person have a nute formula when U don't know what 230 ppms are to start with ? -- My RO water start with 6 parts per million clean as distilled !-- 
I put what I want in it and it can hold a lot more plant waste !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2018)

Man I&#8217;m liking the Wood Brothers..
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eqAEeDgP3rg[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2018)

Sorry, didnt mean to interrupt your discussion of cal/mag, but I just thought this might be important too. Either that or Im just high...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2018)

My tap water is 37ppm, mayhaps I should add some cal/mag too.


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

Ophelia !-- I got sucked in by -- Joe Bonnamassa tonight !-- Who killed John Henry at the Battle of Sinners and Saints !-- Then he climbed into " How Deep This River Runs --Just got Paid !-- Then me and the caps were off into it !


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

And you're high !


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2018)

1 of the best concerts I was at, was the Midnight Ramble at Levon Helm's barn in Woodstock


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

RE if U in dirt - Probably even Coco coir U probably don't need much if any !-- I'd be careful with Cal/Mag !-- If U just gotta it comes in 2 strengths-- 1 unit per mil and 2 mils start with the weaker !-
Too much Cal/Mag and bad thangs happen !-- Be better to be a little low than have too much !


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

Black Berry Smoke do some nice covers of the Band !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2018)

umbra said:


> 1 of the best concerts I was at, was the Midnight Ramble at Levon Helm's barn in Woodstock



I&#8217;m sure it was, wish it wasn&#8217;t so far away... we had the Wood brothers here at Strawberry last year and this year were gettin some fun stuff as well, the Revelers, the Ghost of Paul Revere, Lucas Nelson, Dave Alvin/Jimmie Dale Gilmore, Dangermuffin just to name a few. A whole lotta fun...


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

Rose -- I don't know if I'm strong enough to do this !-- I'm trying really hard but U know it's in me ?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2018)

You are doing great Keef. It is hard, but we have to do it.  You can pm me if you want.  You are pretty strong. 

Umbra write a book will ya, i need to read your life chronological. You know everyone everywhere.  Levon Helm's barn in Woodstock  pretty darn cool.

So i have a good son, he brought me this computer i am using. He had a spare and couldn't stand his dad and I sharing Bud's laptop.  Addictions are hard. 

Rainy today, have a fan in my bathroom window trying to up the humidity for the seedlings.  You guys have a good evening.  
__________________


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

Rose --One day at a time !-- I made it thru today !-- Tommorrow have to worry about it's self !-- No we don't have to do it  !-- I could get myself booted outta here for good in a heartbeat !-- I just choose not to today !
Getting kicked da "F" out is kinda one of my specialities !

U know I don't even understand my musical taste !-- How do U get from Joe doing the blues  to Simon and Garfunkel covers ? -- Must be RE'S fault with them covers !-- The Lemon Heads covering Mrs.Robinson and The Bangles cover  of Hazy Shade of Winter !-  Must be da weed ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2018)

Golden EarRing -- Twilight Zone -- Radar Love !-- Something wrong with my musical compass or something !-- I'm all over da place tonight !


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> You are doing great Keef. It is hard, but we have to do it.  You can pm me if you want.  You are pretty strong.
> 
> Umbra write a book will ya, i need to read your life chronological. You know everyone everywhere.  Levon Helm's barn in Woodstock  pretty darn cool.
> 
> ...



I didn't know anything about the concert. I was in Woodstock buying motorcycle parts, lol. There was a sign up at the gas station in town. I wound up staying at a motel and spent the night. Levon's daughter, Alison did most of the singing. Maybe 300 people.


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 1, 2018)

:ciao:





:bong:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 2, 2018)

Musical taste all over the place is a good thing...I like the blues too but when I was in my teens and twenties, I played in a rock n roll outfit that did Radar Love, some Mott the Hoople too. Its just gotta have soul and itll connect up.


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- It's dark and 57 at the beach !-- Ugh !-- Wake and Bake !-- D.D. be in day after tommorrow so I need ya'll to back me up on something !-- I had this place clean and someone musta broke in and messed it all up !-- That's my story and I'm sticking to it !-- Where my pipe ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

It's Ground Hog Day !-- All I got to say bout today or any day was pretty much covered by Traffic --Light Up or Leave Me alone !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Humble Pie -- 30 Days in the Hole !-- 
The caps ? --The pipe ? -- If ya'll ain't going with me then stay da hell out the way !-- We bout to do this day !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

The Pretty Reckless -- Heaven Knows !--Music and weed ? -- Might as well !--- Overcast !-- Looks like rain moving in !-- Something wrong with my pipe !-- Making me feel all high and stuff !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

Keef said:


> Humble Pie -- 30 Days in the Hole !--
> The caps ? --The pipe ? -- If ya'll ain't going with me then stay da hell out the way !-- We bout to do this day !--



Im with you man lets do this :48:


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

I Telya Ive been banging my head and pulling on my hair trying to figure out what the heck is going on with these girls and then the lightbulb went off a dumb dumb youre growing now with LEDs you need to add some Cal mag  so when the store opens Ill go grab some hopefully this fixes my problem nothing is looking right thats for sure considering everything is all automated and   Dialled in Everything should be blooming but its not I would have to say they are the worst looking plants I have never had so hopefully the good old Cal mag will fix this I guess well find out in a few days


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

What up Bud ?--- I just pretty much grow between grow disasters !--If it ain't one thing then it's another !-- Wish I knew what to tell U but I got negative knowledge bout nothing but aero !
U better not kill that UBC !-- I'll haunt U !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

What I like about cloning this cycle gets screwed up ?-- I get to give it another try with the same plant !-- Some plants is stubborn too !-- That's  too much nutes !-- That's  too little nutes !-- I have to  put them in they place !-- -Shut da "F" up and grow U green demon !-- We gonna do this over and over until U submit !-- I kill U ? -- I got another one just like U waiting to take your place !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Bud I love your grow room !-- U put some thought into that !-- One day maybe I can have a permanent grow room !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

Keef said:


> What I like about cloning this cycle gets screwed up ?-- I get to give it another try with the same plant !-- Some plants is stubborn too !-- That's  too much nutes !-- That's  too little nutes !-- I have to  put them in they place !-- -Shut da "F" up and grow U green demon !-- We gonna do this over and over until U submit !-- I kill U ? -- I got another one just like U waiting to take your place !



hahahaha


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you for the compliment it still has a long way to go I figure another six months itll be done  I noticed when I was at Home Depot the other day they have those totes that we like to use but the difference between these ones is they are twice as long but the scene with took everything in my power not to drag a couple of them things home and the wife the other night says to me why dont you man up and go back to water hahaha


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

And what was your answer ?


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

Keef said:


> And what was your answer ?



 I just looked at her with the most blank look on my face and now its all Ive been thinking about is how I can turn these 4 x 8 tables into some DWC or continuous drip feed like my old system I really love that system   And my plants grew like monsters


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

I think I might pick up some 2x4s a sheet of plywood and some fibreglass resin use the 2 x 4s to build the walls of the trays a little taller and silicone them down use the 4 x 8 sheet of plywood to cap The top drill some holes in the top to hold 6 inch net pods and the fibreglass resin to seal all the wood from the water what do you think


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Bud I'm still working out how I want to do a little  mom and pop grow !-- I'm leaning toward what U were doing with your boxes before U moved !-- I know what U got in mind with the wood and it'll work fine long as the wood is sealed good !-- U might want to spray it with that liquid sealer stuff the got !-- Used to seal anything that is leaking? -- Can't remember the name of the stuff !-- Even a good water proof paint should seal it !-- Now U got me back to the dam drawing board !-- I hate U people !-- I bout think I got something figured out and somebody got to throw a monkey wrench into it !-- I can work wood and I can seal it against water !-- Dammit where's my pencil !-- I need a piece of paper too !- Pot farmering gonna make me crazy !


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2018)

coco eats cal/mag, it's all about the ion exchange and cation. coco is not my thing, but Kraven or yard dog could probably explain more about it than I can.


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

The reason why I was thinking fibreglass resin is because thats what they use to seal the floors in a boat and its easy to access you can get it I Canadian tire Just roll it on with a paintbrush


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

Youre totally right Umbra  something to do with the Coco  holding onto the calcium and not letting the planter up take it right I read a big article on it last night the only thing I can think it is  these things are so far behind its not even funny


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Yep !-- I have done some fiberglass work and what U talking about will work fine !-- Sealing stuff just like U would have to seal stuff on a boat no doubt !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Well aero be cation and ion it's as* off or something !-- I gotta do something so I can grow bigger plants but what I got now I want for my cloning station /Veg !-- I don't want you alter these boxes yet !-- No watering --No fertilizing -- No guessing !-- I can live with it !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

Keef said:


> Well aero be cation and ion it's as* off or something !-- I gotta do something so I can grow bigger plants but what I got now I want for my cloning station /Veg !-- I don't want you alter these boxes yet !-- No watering --No fertilizing -- No guessing !-- I can live with it !



 You just need to be able to get them  bigger around  with more heads but not much taller


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

Keef I bet if you take a 4 x 4 table do you what I was saying with the 2 x 4s top the top and put one of youre gizmos inside of it would work awesome


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

At least these Ones have some nice colour
View attachment IMG_6008.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2018)

Ha ha Bud.  I bet they dance their  head off under LED's.  Now see, i learned something, I would have thought that they were hungry for N.  I wouldn't have guessed calmag. My new soil I use has cocoa in it so I needed to know that. thanks guys.

I like your room too. I am still trying to get the humidity up in mine.  Got soup to make and a tincture do over. Critics, don't ya love critics, non stoners telling me what to do to make my tincture better??? Is she nuts, never grown a plant in her life.. oh well

Have a good Friday, I see a little sun. woo hoo


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

Rose they sure do dance their asses off under that light I watch this guy on YouTube called Pedros grow room he lives in a really desert  type  claimant  and has a hard time with humidity Ill see if I can find the video he posted of what he uses for humidifier he has a link on where to get the stuff and to me it looks like it works amazing might be something you need to check into


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

Here you go Rose 

https://youtu.be/CPo50unwFB4


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't understand why one those warm mist humidifiers for sick people wouldn't work just fine but U know I don't know much bout much !--Rose U always learn something up in here without even trying ! -- Bud already got me drawing stuff !-- Where my tape measure ?--- Dam U Bud ! -- Put one my gadgets in it ?  -- If it ain't broke don't fix it !-- I am modifying my spray manifold -- Gonna reduce how many parts in one by half !-- I can build but ain't no need to make sheet more complicated than it already is !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

Man this sucks just pulled up to the Hydro Store and what sitting in the parking lot Mr. police Man  needless to say I just kept  cruising  bye


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Different strokes for different folks!-- I woulda pulled in and went over and start asking questions and talking mindlessly to him  till the beech got annoyed and  left !

Then I go in and get my sheet !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Kinda like a crow do to an owl or other predator !--Harass them til they get the flock outta dodge !
I have been known to use the modified crow maneuver myself !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

If I'm holding I'm do like Bud and drive my as* right on past da man !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

Keef said:


> Different strokes for different folks!-- I woulda pulled in and went over and start asking questions and talking mindlessly to him  till the beech got annoyed and  left !
> 
> Then I go in and get my sheet !



Hahahaha For some reason I can just picture that in my head


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks Bud, i am sending the DIY to my bud.  Keef, i have a humidifier in there already. can't get it up to 30 but it is often at 18 %.  Thanks again budlight. I am still watching


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

No problem Rose anything I can ever do to help hes got some pretty good organic videos as well I really enjoy watching that guy


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Rose I got another suggestion !-- MOVE !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

We put U and Bud a little cottage up on the Stoner Ranch and U can just come down here when it gets cold !-- It would be right and proper though to make sure Mr. RB knows he hangs out with me I have been known to get into a little trouble on occasion !-- Been wanting to do some hog hunting so I can cook a whole hog !-- I only got that rule about hog hunting !-- I got to have someone with me I can outrun !-- Something go wrong ? -- I don't have to outrun the hog just him !-- I heard about Bud's knee !-- Sounds like my kinda hog hunting partner !


----------



## mrcane (Feb 2, 2018)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine but unlikely.....no problem with the humidity here been raining for days   smoking on some Presidential Kush ....:48:....


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

What up Cane and yo  Presidential Kush !-- Ya need to just grow U some !

Nick got that sciatica !-- There's me another hog hunting partner !-- Yo Nick wanna go hog hunting ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Forget it !-- I ain't hog hunting with Cane ! -- I don't want to be the slow one !


----------



## mrcane (Feb 2, 2018)

Going to harvesting some Pennywise soon one of them showing a little purple...have two Nurse Larry be ready about 2 weeks.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 2, 2018)

Just oiled the ol Girl up the other day....I ready 

View attachment 1517598550972785350604.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Cool long as U between me and da hog !-- Barrel and the stock too long for my liking !--12 inch barrels and a pistol grip works for me !--  I get nervous when I gotta shoot fast up close so I don't need to be aiming !-- A hog will hunt U back !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Outta nicotine e-cig juice !-- It's ordered but be a few days !-- I got food grade vegetable glycerin and I know how but I never made my own juice yet !-- Pack of cigars boil them for awhile then filter and reduce !-- How much of that nicotine extract to how much VG is any body's guess !-- Buy me a pack of cigs too !-- U don't want to be around when I'm Jonesing for a nicotine fix !--


----------



## mrcane (Feb 2, 2018)

When I was living in Hawaii those crazy bastards would hunt hogs with dogs and knives..no thanks


----------



## mrcane (Feb 2, 2018)

Keef you will feel better if you get off that crap...two  years for me....weed is so much better.


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Been off cigs for 5-6 years !- Just changed my habit from cigs to an e-cig !-- Same as weed never even consider giving up my  nicotine !
Swisher Sweet e-cig juice take 1 !-- Pack of swisher sweet cigars boiling on the stove !


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2018)

I got a dog that would hunt hogs. He can run down a deer no problem. Think you might need more 2 shots from that double barrel. Clip fed shotgun might give you a safety factor.


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

We do got a real problem with feral hogs and they may hunt them in Hawaii with dogs and a knife but when U got a herd of 40-50-60 pigs U don't want to do that or send your dogs in they'll just kill them !-- There's more ways to skin a cat than one !-- Early morning long distance with a scope !-- That hand cannon would just be a back up in case I got surprised !


----------



## mrcane (Feb 2, 2018)

Anyone going??? 

View attachment Screenshot_20180202-123452.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

I hate U !--Send me a ticket !

Edit !--A plane ticket !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Umbra bred Golden Ticket to Box of Chocolate and called it "V" !-- 
"V" had a baby girl with the Black Berry Snow Lotus -- What else U gonna call it but  The Black "V" ?
And Yes she can walk the walk ! 

View attachment 20180202_150934.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Rose I might better just kick my own self right on up outta here !-- I never been one who could put blinders on the the face of a wrong !-- Abomination? -- That's a whole nuther level !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

I could say I don't have a prejudice bone in my body but it wouldn't be true !--I don't mind that Po-Po living right over there it probably deters crime to have that car sitting there but that dog ain't welcome !-- I know bout them kinda dogs !-- I seen'm at the checkpoints !-- Sniffing all over stuff !-- I don't like it !-- Don't worry I ain't gonna do nothing to him but he really need to quit looking over here !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Stock market down 570 points today !-- Wonder what's up with that ? -- Fake question I know what's up with that !


----------



## mrcane (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi Rose, didn't you say that you have some good C.B.D seeds? My grandson is having a hard time with seizures. His dad was asking I do have some Pennywise seeds that I am sending him...


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2018)

Cane if Rose doesn't have enough, I have the same strains I have extras.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 2, 2018)

I really believe that we should get the little guy on some kinda oil. 
I am Going to Canacon to do some research..


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Cane anything I got that U can use is your's !-- I think what Umbra and Rose got will do the trick !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Cane if U need ethenol to make oil as an ongoing thing then !-- I might know little bout making  this "ethenol" stuff that I hear they use for RSO !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 2, 2018)

Evening O.F.C   I am gonna get ripped 


Join me? 

View attachment 20180202_203655.jpg


View attachment 20180118_124913.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

I like that Nick !-- A man with conviction !-- Wasn't no -- I think I'll have a toke or 2 ? -- The man say -- I'm get ripped !-- Here let me hold that while U talking ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2018)

Nick is it the LEDs cause yo sheet been getting mighty frosty lately ?


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

Good evening everyone Nick I noticed your little box on the table there funny I have almost identical one  just a tiny bit darker 

 Time to smoke one I guess :48:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 2, 2018)

Out on the lake tonight, a little chilli but we got a fire, a beer and a j er 2..: 

View attachment 2D92E1A6-3964-4A08-BDCF-AE6902637F13.jpg


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2018)

Red you made me think of an album... Midnight on the water, David Bromberg.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xs0knf3CxyE[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2018)

David quit performing to become a luthier. After 20 years of making violins, he decided it was time to start performing again.


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2018)

I like to sleep late in the morning
I don't like to wear no shoes
Make love to the women, while I'm living
Get drunk on a bottle of booze ...lol


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 3, 2018)

Yeah Keef, I think it is the LED's.  It's kinda interesting.  I been gradually switching over to the leds and I notice a few things.  Resin seems to be a lot thicker and They do make nice dense bud. The buds seem to be a little smaller then with the hps but like I said denser and the weight is good.  The next run will be the first run under my new VIPARSPECTRA 600's.  I can say leds really are cheaper.  I'm running roughly the same amount of lighting watts but my ac bill is cheaper.  I actually had to run heat in the flower room for a couple of weeks this winter.  I'm hoping going to a waterfall type hydro garden will help with my winter time humidity issue.  Gonna be interesting.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 3, 2018)

Awesome 2Red


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 3, 2018)

Bud,  that is a cigar box that use to house some mighty fine cigars.

Makes an awesome possibles box.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 3, 2018)

Well, I guess Im goin fishin in the mornin, that is if they can wake me up...Im 30 feet from the lake but they made me smoke and drink more than necessary...


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's dark !-- Bout 5 am at the beach and 56 degrees !-- Middle of the dam night and Oh that hurts right there !-- Wake and Bake !--It's not a choice we got stuff to do !-- First coffee and a pipe or 2 !-- Check the news and see if the world ended while I slept !-- Maybe they legalized weed but I doubt it !-- Make U pay money to grow weed ?-- That's some B--S right there !-- I ain't paying when it happens here !-- Unless I see a benefit !-- Like registering my neighbor then tell on him or something !-- Already thought about dragging a plant over onto his back porch and call the law on him !-- U try to take advantage of a cripple crazy old vet -- U gonna get yours !-- That I can promise !


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

And it's raining !-- No wonder I'm making grandpa noises !-- What's up with all these people becoming Lutherans I ain't religious myself but seems a lot are ?-- RE I don't fish much anymore !-- 
I will go get some fish sometimes but not for pleasure !-- I will sit around a fire and get high for sure !-- To me a fishing trip starts in the late afternoon !-- Get there and get some trot lines baited and in the water !-- Go back and set up camp before dark and settle in for a few hours !-- Hop in the boat and go check and Rebait the lines every couple hours !-- Of course it is not right if U don't forget something U need and have to make do !-- 
Every morning I'm up by myself !-- Zig is and hour ahead of me and everyone else 3 hours behind me !-- I wake and bake alone pretty good !


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

My Momma's people taught my dad how to catch those big catfish over on the Trinity river in East Texas !-- He a fine example of the perfect  white racist !-- Anyway he like to ask people to pull a line out the water for him at the fish camp !-- He keep one them big as* catfish --50-60-70 lbs tied up at the camp !-- Anyone don't know freak out when that big head come to the surface !-- Where did U catch it ?-- 
Heard it a million times !-- 
Thru the lip !


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

When my little brother passed away he got one last shot in at that racist dad of ours !-- He had a black preacher perform his memorial service !--That man had been my brother's best friend most of his life-- I went up there with him --we knew each other from school !-- Daddy was beside himself when I went up and hugged him and thanked him  !-- Dad walked out !-- It felt good to me !-- Brother woulda approved !
I know some ya'll are tight with your family !-- I won't be going back home even for a funeral !-- It may sound sad but believe me it's a good thing !--I'm done with them sheet wearing racist !--It's not just that!- - There was more cops at my aunts funeral than family but who they was looking for had already come and gone !
I had that "bad blood" from my biological father and my step father felt it was his religous duty to work and beat it out me !-- I'm not talking about a fist beating but more like tied to the whipping post beatings with a leather strap !-- Work me in the field from sun up to sundown !-- I owe those people nothing !


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

Caps kicking in and that weed in da pipe be working !-- I could probably take a pretty good beating right now and be alright !-- Maybe not !-- I'm old !-- Ya'll gonna catch up with me U better get busy !
These people I  know taught me how to grow very good weed and gave me most my genetics !
Life is good !


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

D.D. be in tommorrow  and no way I have this place clean enough by then !-- Have to switch to the back up plan !-- Here try some apple jack !--Try this weed you'll like it ?-- Have U tried this other one yet ? -- U gonna  love this one !-- Sometimes it works sometimes it don't !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 3, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Bud,  that is a cigar box that use to house some mighty fine cigars.
> 
> Makes an awesome possibles box.



 Thats awesome are use mine to hows my mighty fine cannabis hahaha Hope you have a good day my friend


----------



## Budlight (Feb 3, 2018)

Good morning everyone hope everyones off to an excellent start this morning :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2018)

mrcane said:


> Hi Rose, didn't you say that you have some good C.B.D seeds? My grandson is having a hard time with seizures. His dad was asking I do have some Pennywise seeds that I am sending him...



Cane, do you want a high cbd tincture for him?  Yes, i have seeds you are welcome to. How old is your grandson? Lets talk. Let me know.

good morning all. 25 mph winds here. hang on to your hat.  43  years ago today i was having a baby. I am really glad i am not doing that today. I am way too old. I would forget i had it. lol

Keef if that was my family i would never go back either. Man you survived a lot, makes you a survivor.


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

I shouldn't talk so much Rose !-- I get high stuff just comes out sometimes !-- I got pharming to do !-- See if those plants dry enough for an open jar yet !-- 49 % humidity in the grow room so I Just Hang them  there till they dry !-- I need a chart or something to keep up with stuff before I forget to clone somebody else and lose it !-- U know how an old Stoners mind gets ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2018)

Morning one and all. Slowly but surely, I have returned from the near dead. Ate a spinach and mushroom pizza last night. Well couple of slices, lol. Girls in the tent are actually developing nice flowers. Been a week. Tent way over crowded. Thought I would have more than 5 males in the bunch and I would have more room. They need to be transplanted into bigger pots.
I forgot how big a job it is, I washed my car yesterday. Then I clayed it, then waxed it. 3 hours and I haven't even started on the interior, lol.


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

If I remember right there is some carpet under the sand on the floor of my car !-- Wash it ?-- Nope !-- I'm old it's old we good !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 3, 2018)

Well off to the dispensary to buy some joints Man do I ever hate buying cannabis


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2018)

Umbra, it is my opinion that you drive a hot car that goes fast? am i right?

I forgot to decarb my last tincture.. Do you think i can just do it on the stove? I am calling the magic butter machine people, i can't be the only stoner to do that.


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

Be happy U got a dispensary Bud !-- My time comes !-- Too late to stop it now !

Rose -- I can trace that "Bad Blood " back to northern Illinois before 1775 !-- We been here awhile !
Family once owned a hectacre granted by the Spanish government now they call that hectacre Dallas !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2018)

i have a horrible story in my lineage too, it slipped out before my dad died. I was sick for years over that.  back a few generations.


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

Rose I don't see why U couldn't but I would decarb it in a dish in the oven !-- Just like it was weed !
Bake it for half hour at 240 or whatever temp U Use!-- Stove may not get it hot enough !
Still raining off and on !-- D.D. got a schedule change and may have to wait till next weekend to come home but will have more time off !-- I'm bout ready to give up the beach house and move the grow up closer to her job !-- I ain't been liking her being gone so much at all and ask her I express it loudly but it is what it is for now !-- but --I don't like it !-- Dogs be all loving on me while she gone then when she come home they guard her against me the little traitors !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks Keef, that is what we did. Great idea.


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, it is my opinion that you drive a hot car that goes fast? am i right?
> 
> I forgot to decarb my last tincture.. Do you think i can just do it on the stove? I am calling the magic butter machine people, i can't be the only stoner to do that.



No, lol. A practical car that gets good mileage.


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2018)

my ex wife's family has some of that bad blood, lol. Member of her family was a member of the Nazi high command. He wasn't executed, but did 20 years in prison then the remainder of his life was in solitude.


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

I smell bacon !-- Umbra my family was there to fight the Kaiser --Grandpa was a dough boy !--and we  went back to fight Hitler !-- We some Nazi fighting fools !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 3, 2018)

A member of my family was the mayor of St Louie once soon a time...


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

That arch on my bucket list !-- I wanna fly something thru it without permission and see if I can get away with it !--I ain't talking oh look I flew a drone thru the arch ?-- I'm talking me in the cockpit behind the controls --280 knots coming in hot !-- Better be able to get down in the trees if U wanna catch me cause that's where I'll be !-- Below tree top level !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 3, 2018)

Keef you and the wife are bad people  for the last few days Ive been spending way to much time trying to think of how I can incorporate some water into the system thanks a lot haha

I think I have a idea   A few more joints and I think Ill have it figured out :48:


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

I work on it with U Bud !-- Let me hold that joint a sec ?-- 
They say nessesity is the mother of invention !-- I want be needing to buy anymore e-cig juice since I can make my own !--Little cheaper too !-- What I was using cost about $30 for a 30 mil bottle and I use a couple mils a day !-- What I did is acceptable but showed me everything I need to know !--
I got a gallon of VG cost about $30 !-- Instead of swisher sweet cigars as my nicotine base I'll be using loose top cig tobacco or something like that !- This I can smoke though !-- Faint hint of swisher sweet is kinda nice!


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

Anybody watch the news ?-- No not about THAT stuff !--The dad who lunged at the gymnastics doctor that molested all those girls and got tackled ?-- I watched that a couple times and U know when I was younger I think I coulda got to him !-- Me and a ball point pen wouldn't take long !-- He telegraphed his move and they was still slow !-- I'd been on that table with him before they knew what happened !--Getting old sucks !-- Really slows U down !-- I'd still give it a shot today !-- When U old and slow U just gotta get tricky !-- I can be tricky !


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

I don't know how they do in the free states !-- Being down here in the belly of the beast where I do what I do under threat of jail this all poor Keef got ! 

View attachment 20180203_160029.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2018)

Kenny Wayne Shepard-- 10 Days Gone !-- We bout to smoke some weed and listen to some old-old school blues now !


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Kripple Keef checking in !-- Ugh !-- Wake and Bake and let's do this day --Best we can anyway !-- I just realized this morning how it is really good to know high people in low places !
Drag myself back to the pharm shortly !-- Gonna start some seed !-- More than one !--Got a plan !

Later !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2018)

Good morning!  Another mild dark day here in this corner. wind blowing. 

Keef, high people in low places? that funny.

Umbra are you well? How is it going, is tomorrow your test?

Budlight how goes you today?

 My 22 baby plants are very cute, i would take a pic, but this is my son's computer. lol  poor guy wishes he could smoke pot but has a great job that forbids it. Isn't that wrong that he has seizures and it is legal and he still can't smoke it at night in the comfort of his home?  He wouldn't be smoking in the morning like his mamma does. It is wrong i tell ya.
 Hey, the decarbing worked in the oven. The tincture tastes like alfalfa, i am not kidding. I used to eat alfalfa. LOL.  I am smoking laughing buddha. I bought 2 joints, it is research and development for next summers grow. R&D. This is four joints I have tried now. LOL I think i like it.
Have fun today you boys and zigggy.


----------



## Budlight (Feb 4, 2018)

Good morning everyone Rose I&#8217;m doing really good  hope you&#8217;re having a good morning as well gardens turning around so it definitely must of been a  cal mag issue I guess makes me very happy  that they&#8217;re coming around


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 4, 2018)

:bong:






:48:









:bolt:


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2018)

Seed wet !-- Don't be asking questions I don't wanna have to start lying ! 

View attachment 20180204_111948.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Feb 4, 2018)

What are those things you start your seeds in


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2018)

Can't have dirt in the grow room so I start them in these then when they big enough to go thru one my foam collars I peel this stuff away and put them in aero !
Umbra I can't get into my PMs -- Sounds good I'll get back with U on that !-- Give me a week or 2 ! 

View attachment 20180204_115111.jpg


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning!  Another mild dark day here in this corner. wind blowing.
> 
> Keef, high people in low places? that funny.
> 
> ...



Kid got in car accident with his truck last night. He woke up this morning and started blowing smoke in my face. Kid needs to go.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2018)

I guess he is ok then, except what you want to do to him?  Oh dear, he is on thin ice.


----------



## Budlight (Feb 4, 2018)

Sucks that he is treating you like that Umbra  it&#8217;s really funny the lack of respect kids have these days compared to when we were kids we never dream of doing half the stuff they do


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2018)

Novice don't even need to be messing with stuff like this !-- Quality Control ?-- It's tough but somebody gotta do it ! 

View attachment 20180204_125254.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 4, 2018)

Still out here at the lake, gettin ready to watch the Super Bowl....
Got a bowl of Blue Dream CBD to make me feel good... 

View attachment 18C56AAC-E9DD-4CE7-9B9F-ABDF8E61EF76.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2018)

I had a rock solid plan tonight but --Seems I forgot what it was  ! 

View attachment 20180204_153242.jpg


View attachment 20180204_153101.jpg


View attachment 20180204_152605.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2018)

If I was a smuggler I'd be working tonight !-- Hard to find a time when everybody is as distracted as during a big Foosball game !-- Just ease on down the road like U was taking granny to church !

Speaking of being distracted -- I came around the corner just in time to hear the tail end of something about a "Deep Steak" -- I thought I knew a little bout the cuts of cow !-- People be changing the name of stuff all the time !-- Must be like an extra thick cut of prime rib ?-- Dam I'm hungery now !-- Deep Steak with some mushrooms and onions broiled in butter maybe a baked potato ? -- I could dig dat !


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2018)

I don't know much bout Foosball and stuff but seems to me if there was a fellow who could catch what this other fellow could throw ?-- I'd send an assassin in to take out that fellow what could catch and stop that sheet before it got a chance to get started good !
If he was a tall fellow who could catch that ball cause he could reach up over everybody else ?-- I'd get my knee assassin suited up !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 4, 2018)

Football over, the results were satisfactory since my 9ers didnt go anywhere this year...


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2018)

As a brain damage survivor I find the whole concept of teaching your children it is a good thing to bash your head into other people --Long it is done in sport --disgusting  !-- Next thing U know they be taking children out and teaching them it's O.K. to take candy from strangers !-- Nevermind !-- The old bloodsport of the gladiators is alive and well !-- Next thing U know they'll be baiting animals in the arena  for the enjoyment of the gentle people of our world !


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !- 60 with fog and wind at the beach !-- Fog and wind ? -- How is that even possible ?-- End of the World ? -- Sign of the Beast ?--Or maybe just fog and wind ?-- Been up for couple hours !-- Been watching Nick prowl around without posting !-- He been up long as me !--
Feel like I took a pretty good as* whooping last night but I'll live !
Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day best we can!


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2018)

Rose about decarbing that oil in the oven after extraction ?-- Can U think of a better technique for driving off the last of the alcohol from your RSO ?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2018)

That is easy, a coffee warmer.  if you don't have one get one if your going to be doing that. You can also do a double boiler on very low. But the coffee warmer is best. with my distiller it isn't much of a problem now. About 2 min on the warmer and all the tiny bubbles are gone.

Good morning all, off to the trainer, i hope a friend of mine will be there. She is very heavy and is going to die if she doesn't start moving. I have been after her for a long time and she finally said she would try. i hope they get along as I love um both. 

My babies are wonderful, but still under 30 humidity.  I took a bath with them yesterday, that helped a bit.


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2018)

Wet fog outside and 61 !-- I'm good !-- Rose I know it ain't no problem driving the alcohol off RSO !- 
Just seems if U gonna have to decarb anyway why not kill 2 birds with one stone ?-- Decarb and dry the RSO ?-- I got da head injury !--So I got some  problems about order ask D.D. !- Work should flow !--Not jerky around from here to there until U get it done !-- For me there is a clear set of steps in accomplishing some things !-- Ain't the only way but it is the cripple minds way !-- From harvest to putting Rosen oil in carts there is a distinct set of steps !-- I be back I'm get my gun and go kill that gremlin won't let my scooter start !-- Where bouts U shoot a scooter to kill the demon that possessing it ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2018)

We got new babies !-- Them seed didn't play they germed like right now !-- I got them wet yesterday morning !-- Umbra's Squish -x- Oregon Lemon --- x- Black Berry Snow Lotus 3 outta 4 germed already -- (Come babies !-- Daddy want some Blackberry lemonade )-- Sangarara Reserve-x 91 Dragons --- x- BBSL they germing !--( High class indica outta Peru crossed on a super dad from the middle east !-- Give me some dat hybrid vigor if U will !--  Also some from that Mazar-i-Shariff -x--BBSL boy I used !-- I hit Barney's Farm Nightshade and SR91 with him and they coming up too !-- Bonsai !-- This the part where U just hold da flock on !-- Bout to get real complicated !
Bringing  B.B.King back too !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2018)

Weed don't always cooperate !-- Dis one ? -- Snow Desiel-x-Black Berry Snow Lotus !-- That's easy just do what U been doing and throw black in front of Momma's name  !-- Black Snow !-- Easy enough but she disagreed  !-- She Pank ya'll !-- Dammedist Thang I ever saw !-- Now what ? 

View attachment 20180205_123213.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2018)

Her Step sis here outta Nurse Larry say that Pank Thang gonna be bad to da bone dis like her ! 

View attachment 20180205_125201.jpg


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2018)

So the pre employment physical was a bit more than a drug screen. They took blood, had to fast 12 before, vision test with and without my glasses, color, depth perception, hearing, and lung capacity testing. Then I had to demonstrate muscular flexibility by touching my toes, rotating my hips, neck, torso and shoulders. Starving. It took over 2 hours.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2018)

oh my gosh Umbra. Did you pass it ya think?  Just what you need to do after losing 30 pounds of fluid and muscle.  Good for you for not running away. Lung testing? wow


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 5, 2018)

Is this a new job Umbra?


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2018)

yes Red, a new job. Color test I only got a couple of them, lol. Lung capacity was down some from the norm, but I was a cigarette smoker for 25 years. I'm not 25 anymore either, lol.


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2018)

When that pain doc had me on morphine I never went to see him without that 50 mil medical IV add bag full of what he wanted to know about !---stashed away in my panties !--- 2 days of collected pee that had the morphine metabolites and nothing else I wasn't supposed to be taking --divided up into leak proof bags that lasted me for 7-8 years of urine drug screens !-- Doo-da--Doo-da !-- I got your pee test right here !-- I be pretty high sometimes when I take that drug screen too !


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2018)

So after I ate something I took 1 hit, unconscious for 2 hours.


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2018)

I was at the 1980 Winter Olympics in Lake Placid. Still have an unused ticket. Face value is $22.40, lol. 

View attachment 20180204_125417.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Feb 5, 2018)

Whats the difference between Champagne yeast and brewers yeast  im trying to do some DIY CO2


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2018)

I ain't listening to the blues !-- U know I ain't like that !-- Dam little keys on my phone keep moving and sheet --How they even do that anyway ? --  I don't need to be typing !-- Think I'm growing tricomes in my mind ?-- Who Killed John Henry -- I got to go !-- Give my lighter back !


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2018)

Dis'll work Bud !-- 5 gallon bucket --tight fitting lid with Airlock -- One lb sugar (and/or fruit )to one gallon water -- dump dis sheet in !-- Close it up and let'm work !-- I been outta yeast bout 6 months and just use some from the last batch --It all settles to the bottom anyway !-
Ferment up to 17 % alcohol if U hold your mouth right ! 

View attachment 20171217_161554-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2018)

Don't do this !-- Well talk to me 1st at least ?

Dat ain't mine ! 

View attachment imagejpeg_0-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2018)

She cook off 150 proof for ya without a problem !

If U just gotta put a 7 year age on some bourbon in 6 weeks we can do that !-- Make it smooth !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 6, 2018)

Was over at BOM.  Both them entries was gorgeous but I gots to say Budlight, you really nailed it with that photo


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !--5:40 central-- 63 with fog--- I mean no visibility at all !-- Nick I finally just gave up on BOTM !-- I either forget to enter or can't enter sometimes can't even find the entries to vote !-- It's not the site it's me !-- Told U head injury people can sometimes do things they don't even understand -- Then again they may have trouble tying thier shoes !-- The head injury gives but it also takes !-- Don't have to make any sense that's just the way it is !-- It's O.K. though I like looking but I just don't have any competitiveness about growing !


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

That's better !-- Still moving a little slow but I'll live to run again !-- U know I been thinking about legalization the last couple days !-- Country may be in a bloodless civil war and the free states rights under attack but I think I might start gearing up !-- Think I start hounding D.D. for more --Everything !-- Things could change quickly and I'd like to be in position to catch that wave when it breaks !
In Da mean time ?-- Wake and Bake !-- Weed ain't smoking itself !


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

Don't know much bout much but I do grow dank and U don't buy stuff like this from some seed company ! 

View attachment 20180206_082657.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

Never enough bud porn ! 

View attachment 20180206_084028.jpg


View attachment 20180206_084100.jpg


View attachment 20180206_084110.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

Rose U see that middle pic ?-- PH-x- BBSL !-- Could that be the legendary  Purple Rose ?
Top is strawberry on right and NL- x- BBSL 
Bottom is that Pank Thang!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2018)

My goodness Keef. 

It is really hard this month, both shots are amazing. we only have 24 hours to vote, keef, go find it. RE, posted a link on the voting site. thanks again, re.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 6, 2018)

Keef, that middle shot definitely shoulda been in the runnin for BOTM...


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks RE but she just a first run plant !-- I got my cuttings and she showed me what I wanted to see !--Now I'll grow her !-- Give me 6 weeks and she'll knock your socks off !-- I done broke the chains and this dog be hunting !-- She purty but I got some radioactive sheet coming on soon !-- Stuff and thangs that will scare U !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

I get by ! 

View attachment 20180206_113510.jpg


View attachment 20180206_113418.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Feb 6, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Was over at BOM.  Both them entries was gorgeous but I gots to say Budlight, you really nailed it with that photo



Thank you for the compliment Nick hope youre having a good day


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

Got some cleaning done --changed out my filters and topped of my boxes --Rain  moving in face ain't happy so I had some food and more caps than nessesary !-- Got my pipe full-- Triumph --Nazareth-- Deep Purple --Stepenwolf -- I think U know where I'm going with this ?--So just light up or leave me alone !


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

I figure if there were a ten commandments to growing weed ? -- I'd probably broke bout leven of them so far  !-- I'm go to weed  hell for stuff like this ain't I ?-
Not sure I can take the concept of "midgets" any smaller  ? -- What U think ? -- Smaller ? 

View attachment 20180206_142929.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

Look what come to Texas ? 

View attachment 20180206_151026.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 6, 2018)

I like it Keef, same thing I got growin right here... 

View attachment 2625BDBE-C3B3-4F7C-AB8E-45132B25D947.jpeg


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

Maybe only 4 seed each of 2 varieties ? -- I got some other suff under the dome !--4 usually get me my girl !--
Ya'll have to teach me about High CBD stuff !-- I'm sure I can grow them but do I need to mix it with other weed ?-- I like me some THC too !


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 6, 2018)

nice buds there Keef....


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

What up Meet ? -- Thanks Cuz !-- Thanks for dropping by and you're welcome here anytime U want !
Most of the stuff I grow I got here ! -- Still working out the bugs in my system but I'm getting there just still keeping them little !-- Not my time to shine yet !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2018)

Keef said:


> Maybe only 4 seed each of 2 varieties ? -- I got some other suff under the dome !--4 usually get me my girl !--
> Ya'll have to teach me about High CBD stuff !-- I'm sure I can grow them but do I need to mix it with other weed ?-- I like me some THC too !



what I enjoy making is a high cbd tincture out of MCT oil (coconut that is liquid and really good for you} I do around 95 % cbd and a hand full of an indica. I like that for sleep and like i mentioned it increased the REM sleep of my trainer by 2 hours a night. It relaxes you amazingly well. And this is before the valentine. These seeds should be the cbd bomb.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr Fist, meet Keef, ya'll would like each other.. Good to see ya mr fist.


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

I was on the way to put those seed up and 4 those CBD Crew seed flew up in the air and landed in 4 of those seed starting cubes that was wet !--Fell right into them little holes too!-- Who woulda ever thunk it ?- -- Once they get wet U can't take it back !


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2018)

you look like you got plenty of indicas my friend, lol.


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

It ain't a thing about need Umbra !-- I could get by one on these dam thangs !-- I just moved a new as* indica to aero today !-- Peruvian Sangarara Reserve -x-91 Dragons -- With a middle east daddy in Mazar-i-Shariff --x- BBSL!-- Things work out breeding those 2 unrelated Indicas will kick in something called "Hybrid Vigor "-- When they breeding cows for meat production they breed 2 unrelated varieties like a Hereford and an Angus -- That 1st generation cross probably out do both mom and dad !-- Then that hybrid vigor slides away in succeeding generations !-- So U absolutely right I do not NEED anymore Indicas !-- I just want them !
I won't be done with Indicas until I got some Deep Chunk and The Definitive Domina !--and some more !


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

I be in my corner listening to Jethro Tull !


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2018)

you know me Keef, I never show my hand or what I got


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

I know how U be Umbra !-- I hope all is well on the home front ?--- I think U should buy that boy a slow bus ticket to the east coast !-- He always make your blood pressure go up !
I gotta get back to my jams !-- Later OFC !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi guys, smoking a joint getting ready to get horizontal. That is pretty amazing keef about those cbd crew landing in those  cubes.  Mojo for the fattest leaves you have ever seen. 

umbra, when do you start feeding your babies.  No kidding about you keeping things close to the vest.  Your probably sitting in a library of genetics. Do you have a card catalog system?? :vap-Bong_smoker:

Good evening Budlight.


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2018)

Just a list ... by breeder ... then by type of plant ... then by when I acquired them


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

I got a sack full of loose bottles alphabetized !--- No they not other Keef !-- U lucky to remember what U got growing !-- Don't make me come over there!-- Excuse me folks this is between us !-- I will beat U !


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

Sorry I get strange when I got my map and pendulum out skrying !-- Been looking for something long ways away off and on for quite awhile !-- The other end of Tayos cave !


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

U don't believe that do U ? -- I wouldn't !--  Remote Veiwing is a myth !--Mostly  !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank goodness for Tangueray!  I had an interesting weekend, involving a road trip, old friends, liquor and of course, a oz. or 2.  Ain't going into details but I came out unscathed and that's the important thing.  At first I was really glad to "get away" but then I realized how glad I was to still have the gumption to get ornery!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

Got a foot on either side of the curtain gathering up the forces for the big hammer drop !-Big Magic !--- Wrap it up tight and just drop it ! ---It know what to do !-- No emotion just balance ! --I'm working !--U don't have to understand much less believe !-- When the energy is there ?-- Swing the hammer !
Might be late tommorrow this gonna take a lot out me !


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Surely U didn't believe dat sheet ?-- I do crazy well !--Do not attempt this --Leave crazy to the professionals !-- 
Wanna get high ?-- I did and I am !-- 60 degrees and weatherman say high today of 50 !-- Makes perfect sense to me !
AK48 --x--BBSL
Momma AK 48 seed came from WoodHippy and seed for dad came from Giggy !
I grow mostly OFC weed ! 

View attachment 20180207_052203.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2018)

I didn't have nothing to do with that earthquake !-- I'm just in touch with my animal side and I could feel something happening but didn't know what and where !---How U even go about explaining that ?--- My freak flag flies high !


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2018)

My Blue T.E. !-- Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer with a mighty B.B. King dad out the House of Umbra !-- Blueberry with a peppery finish !-- Very unique !-- She belong to D.D. !--but she carry some seed from the BBSL for me ! 

View attachment 20180207_060208.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2018)

New Orleans Ladies -- From Bourbon Street --to Esplanade-- They sash shay by !

Way to high for it to be this early !-- Not too late to be this high !-- So I guess it depends on how U look at it ?-- Dogs gotta go to the groomers in a couple hours !-- Shaggy thangs need a cut !-- It's worth it for some else to do it !-- When I have to cut stickers out Jet it's like messing with a running chainsaw blade !-He gonna bite ya !-- I ain't no dumb sheet anymore !-- I do what we call papoosing in the hospital for controlling rug rats !-- Wrap them up in a blanket so they can't move!-- I don't get bit as much that way !-- Little bud stealing Bastid !


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2018)

Morning all you bud stealers, lol.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 7, 2018)

14 days after flip.     stoked to see these gal's flower 

View attachment IMG_3922.JPG


View attachment IMG_3916.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2018)

What up Dog ? -- Looks good just it seems to takes forever after the flip don't it ?
Got my pups to the groomers !- I told them I was gonna put them in puppy jail if they don't be good so Jet bit me !--He got problems !-- Likes his weed too !-- Got to watch him like a hawk !


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2018)

Any of ya'll able to turn some 50 cal. casings !-- U can not buy some 50 Cal ammo for a Griffin kit gun !-- I only want bout 25 rounds !--If U don't know ? - -Ain't nothing unusual here that is just some specialty ammo for a coyote gun !

12:40-- That's kinda like 4:20 ?-- Like I care ? -- Where my pipe ?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2018)

G'day Stoners!  Man I wish I was 30.  I'd be working for Elon Musk.  I had a wooden one when that rocket landed them 2 boosters and launched that car.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2018)

Main booster ? --Oops !-- 2 outta 3 ain't bad !


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2018)

No I want me one those 4 prop computer controlled drones that U can ride in !-- Got a cab and all !-- Only thing missing is a clutch and a transmission !


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2018)

Rockets is so yesterday !-- Bout time for someone to unveil a commercial version one them dam pulse detonation engines !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 7, 2018)

:48; playing in the garden with the tuns cranked https://youtu.be/Lm-L9uMxzQA


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 7, 2018)

:48: 

View attachment IMG_2570.jpg


View attachment IMG_2563.jpg


View attachment IMG_2565.jpg


View attachment 27972135_1829706890394703_522951367123284569_n.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2018)

Hard day !-- See ya in the morning !-- or November !-- 

Bite my tongue till it bleeds trying to hold back righteous words !--Under my rock might be the best place for me !-- I ain't real good at pretending !--Stand up for what's right and someone want to put they foot on your throat !-- I'm sure all would be well if I would just not say those true things !--
 Papa taught me --If it looks like sheet ? --Smells like sheet ?-- Taste like sheet ? -- Pretty dam good chance what U got there is sheet !-- Something stinks !


Later !--I'm out !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2018)

good morning to you, good morning to you, good morning dear old farts club, good morning to you.


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2018)

Good morning stoners


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 8, 2018)

Good morning potheads, these sunny warm days make me think about planting stuff in my outdoor garden, however Im pretty sure its just a trick!


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2018)

My trees. Lol. 

View attachment 20180207_212602.jpg


View attachment 20180207_212610.jpg


View attachment 20180207_212630.jpg


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 8, 2018)

wow looks like you got it going on over there....nice


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2018)

testing a Fluence spydrx in a tent to see how they do compared to the de/ac hps. I replaced 2 1k MH with the spydrx


----------



## Budlight (Feb 8, 2018)

I heard Fluence does not use the same quality parts as they used to they use really cheap Chinese drivers and Stuff like that


----------



## Budlight (Feb 8, 2018)

I think the next bit of LEDs a bite to fill this one dead spot for my sativas Im going to go with  these guys theyre a bit pricey but definitely well worth the money  nothing but extreme quality inn these lights https://chilledgrowlights.com/


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

47 and rainy at the beach !--My face hurts - left arm mostly on strike !-- I wanna blow something up or shoot some sheet but got no worthwhile target !-- I'm better than that !--I be O.K. but having a little trouble controlling the rage !-- Best when the rage shows up when U really pissed off about something rightous then U can just turn it loose !
Them babies down there ?-- Don't make me lie to U !--Besides I have a disease ! 

View attachment 20180208_112344.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

$70 Mars Hydro light probably made in China !-- Vegges just fine !-- Mars Hydro 300 watt light over each half square meter aero box in bloom !--600 watts per square meter in theory ! 

View attachment 20180206_091322.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

Still don't understand why I need some 'spensive as* lights ?-- Chinese or not I'm good ! 

View attachment 20180208_113751.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Feb 8, 2018)

Keef said:


> $70 Mars Hydro light probably made in China !-- Vegges just fine !-- Mars Hydro 300 watt light over each half square meter aero box in bloom !--600 watts per square meter in theory !



 I run 1280 Watts  at the plug for a 4 x 8 space


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey Bud !-- My mind is slow today -- Even simple math I no can do !--sounds comparable to what I do ? -- I am just a believer in LEDs--  my lights may be cheap but they give me the frost everytime !-- If it ain't broke don't fix it !-- My stuff ain't broke !


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2018)

the spydrx is 330 watts. The driver with the razr is exposed so you can see what they use. Industry standard from what I know, they use HLG driver. The razr draws 90w


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

What up Umbra !-- I'm watching what U do !-- U say that light was worth every penny then I'm on it !

Think I need a sling ? -- Fingers working OK just got no grip in the left hand and the arm don't move right !-- Probably could use a sling for the left side of my face too!-- I look like a stroke survivor !--Left arm drawn up across my chest and left side of my face drooping !-- I guess if I had the walk no one could tell the difference!


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2018)

My plan is to finish testing how they do in flower. Then try stacking two levels in the tent with a second 1. My observation so far is that the plants in veg did much better than using the 2 1k MH I had in there. Instead of running unsexed seedlings in there like I did this time, I want to run some clones and keep them 18" and the flip them. Then try 2 levels in the tent. Obviously, my goal is to duplicate this in the garage and replace the de/ac lights. But to also to try the vertical gardening concept. So I'm also looking at building movable stacked tables.


----------



## Budlight (Feb 8, 2018)

Umbra I watched a video on YouTube with growmouse Hacking the spider  for a guy named Loki with some quantum boards and when he had it apart he noticed that it didn&#8217;t run Meanwell Drivers anymore he found a few other things that they really cheap out on as well in the newer  lights  I can post a link if anybody wants to watch a video of it it was a super cool hock the light turned out looking pretty amazing he ended up running it with remote drivers


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm a cloner !-- All them baby seed plants in that pic this morning don't nessesary mean I'm in the process of doubling  up but it don't mean I ain't neither !
Umbra U see I brought B.B. back ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

My original idea !-- Stacked SOGs aero under LEDs ! -- I think it can be done with 8 ft ceilings  - 2 level grow !-- Run a bunch of short bushes !


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2018)

commercial growers in Cali are buying 100 at a time. Kraven was who pointed me in this direction and he was right about what I have seen so far. He told me 1 of his friends got 4.6g/w with a mover. Anybody can make crazy claims, but coming from K, I have to find out myself.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2018)

keef, i can't read what your signs read. This the cbd crew x valentine with child.

View attachment DSCF5012.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

I been a fan of LEDS since my first one !-- I got no problem switching to different LEDS even expensive ones if they worth it !-- These cheap ones will buy me some whenever I want !--Beating these with quality ? -- That I gotta see !-- No doubt they can beat me on quantity !-- Set up and operating cost I'm good for now !-- I got a plan for a small  mom pop grow !-- No boxes !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 8, 2018)

Umbra  check out Loki gro  on YouTube he uses pretty much everything he runs the spider with a combination of quantum boards he runs just quantum boards he runs cobs and he runs the photon phantom boards plus hes running the chill LED he shoots lots of content of them all running in each separate rooms I can tell you this he sure knows how to grow some crazy cannabis thats for sure hes definitely worth checking out


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

What I want to know is how much did it cost me to grow that gram of weed ?-- Set up cost --power usage ? -- I can't do that kinda math !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

Set up cost on each my box/ light / pump combo is a little over $200 each !--  $425 a square meter !-- I'm see if I can cut that in half !-- 
Look at those "midgets " Keef always messing with ?--
U would think he was working on stacking SOGS or something  ?--


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

Next expansion ? -- I go up !-- Found out everything I needed to know now all that's left is making it work !-- What's Keef want with all those Indicas?-- So now U know !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 8, 2018)

keef im hopping for lots of purple in this new one i got its a cross of the purps x sr71 purple kush x purple urkle x grape ape x grand daddy purple


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

Playing with some color myself Bud ! 

View attachment 20171107_105035.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 8, 2018)

Umbra, I think you said you got some of those solstrip 3500k with a 240w driver... what are you using that setup for and how is it working? Also what is the coverage area under it? Thanks...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2018)

did you guys see my picture back there?


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2018)

It is on a shelf. I was testing them to see how they would do with seedlings. I am planning on replacing a 400w mag ballast setup I have in a box. I am going to use the box for breeding. So the idea was to build something that would fit the space.
On the shelf it is lighting a 6 ft wide by 2 ft deep. I'm going to replace it with the razr and fill the bottom space with the 4ft 8 tube T5 with the led replacement tubes.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

I didn't Rose !-- Slipped right passed !- --Musta turned the page before I saw It !-- One those seed got a tail this afternoon !
Looks like my kinda plant !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you for looking Keef, it was cute huh.  It is your kind of plant.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

Led replacement Tubes for T-5s ?

 Wait !-- 
Just hold da fudge up right there !-- U gonna tell me stuff or I gotta go look them up ?  -- I hate U people !-- Just about the time I think I got it all figured out somebody throws one them grenade remarks into the room !
U gotta watch that dam Umbra all da time !-- He try to just slide stuff thru without anyone noticing !
I'm on to U Cuz !
Beautiful Rose and yep my kinda plant !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

First time I grew  Nurse Larry I thought if this stuff turns out any good it's gonna be a hit in the medical community because of the name they'll wanna try it !-- It's all over after that !-- Cause U know how she be !- Anyway don't take this all political and stuff but when I saw that Pink bud a light bulb went in my hard head about this big Pink Hat March they had !-- I know it got the quality to not disappoint but I think that Pink plant need a name connecting it to that woman's March and bam there's my market !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 8, 2018)

Keef said:


> Playing with some color myself Bud !



 Absolutely beautiful my friend :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2018)

It is beautiful for sure keef.  hmm  we need a name? i will try to think of one that could be used in  polite company. lol


----------



## Budlight (Feb 8, 2018)

Rose I got your gift today thank you so so much


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2018)

My extreme pleasure budlight. go back a page and you can see your seeds being made.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 8, 2018)

Rose, how many seeds come out of a plant that size? Just curious...she&#8217;s pretty in your pink room.


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2018)

T5 led replacement tubes.
https://www.lightup.com/t5-led-tube-25-5-watt-ballast-compatible-replaces-f54t5-ho-lumegen.html

Funny thing about these, they were cheaper than T5 fluorescent  tubes. I said something at Stax. WoodHippy picked up some the same day, lol. They're cheaper to buy, cheaper to run, and last 100,000 hours. Kind of a no brainer, lol.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks Bud !-- Pic a couple months old but In got some in early bloom right now !

Rose yes a name that can be used in polite company !-- I got another 5 seed  plants from that Snow Desiel-x- BBSL that made that Pink bud and I'm looking for the best pink ! -- I can also maybe use some PH if I need but I sense a market in search of a product ?--Potent  Pink Bud is the mission !

The "Definitive Domina" pheno of  Black Domina she still want to come to Texas !--but it ain't all about a black plant that make pink bud !


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2018)

http://greatlakesgenetics.com/black-lights-black-domina-x-nl1.html
http://greatlakesgenetics.com/bazooka-blue-bubbaloo-x-blueberry-domina.html


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

I got a back up plan Umbra and I probably do a drive by on Bohdi while I'm doing it !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2018)

2re, a lot of seeds, when i first got nurse larry together i got 260 seeds or somewhere close to that. Sometimes if you just want a few you can just hit the preflowers. They make big fat seeds.  The clones that had the mite damage didn't produce well. The others did great. You can get thousands of seeds out of one plant if you wanted, I guess.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

I learnt a trick about making a few seed without pollen getting loose to bad !-- I put a little (6 inch tall) -boy into bloom right there with my girls !-- I watch him and when he got balls but none have opened yet I Jerk him back into veg !-- He will still open enough flowers to breed with !-- I used a little Mazar-x-BBSL male just that way to breed-- --SR91 and Nightshade --to him !---I will never have more than one male in bloom at a time then a waiting period before blooming another !-- They tricky !--- No way I'm blooming a boy in the midst of my girls -- Until I make my feminized seed for the tetra  project !
Still gotta learn to make feminized seed reliably first !-- Then breed me a coffee can full !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

About the news ? -- Can't mention that !-- There was?--Not that either-- What about ? -- Nope !
Stock market lost a lot today !-- Full stop !-- No elaboration or opinion ! -- There was ?- --Uh-- uh  !--O.K. news today? -- Stock market down !-- Keef down !- - The caps and the pipe cry out for the blues !-- This I can do something about !

I got a secure line if too  any ya'll ever wanna  talk -- Any time 24/7 feel free to give me a call !-- --  867-5309


----------



## WoodHippy (Feb 8, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WTdTwcmxyo
 Good Tune


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

What up Hippy ? -
- Don't click on that link !-- It's a trap !-- Tune will get stuck in your head !
Happened to me!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 8, 2018)

Just reading that title number will get it in your head, thanks a lot Keef...


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

Better than --Nazareth's --Hair of the Dog ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

No but really I'm listening to some religous  music !-- James Gang --Funk # 49


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

One been stuck in my haid for days --Keep catching myself humming it !-- CSN--"Dark Star"


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

Them --"G-l-o-r-i-a" ! -- Sing it with me now !--Cause U can't help yourself !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 8, 2018)

Were probably all better off if I dont breed any plants...Id just pollute the gene pool... Ill leave it to all you scientists.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 8, 2018)

Keef said:


> Them --"G-l-o-r-i-a" ! -- Sing it with me now !--Cause U can't help yourself !



Id rather do baby please dont go or here comes the night


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

Straight to da haid !--
 Van da man !-- 
Baby please don't go !--

 How U get it out ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2018)

OK --I'm read an hour or so before bed -- some research stuff --"Enki and Enlil" !-- The Battle of the Eagle and the Serpent and such stuff --Some ancient myth stuff !-- Old stuff pleases me cause I'm old  !-- Older the better !

Later !


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2018)

In tent under led 2 weeks in 

View attachment 20180208_210125.jpg


View attachment 20180208_210253.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- I be glad when they find the cure to aging !-- Getting old is a beech !--Bud porn helps !- Looking good Umbra !-- Whatcha growing there ?
53 at the beach with some rain but up to low 70s today !-- D.D. be in tommorrow and I still got no good reason the place ain't that clean !-- Friday morning and maybe I do some cleaning after later but there is a mandatory Wake and Bake got to happen 1st !-- Weed ain't smoking itself !-- Let's do this day !


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

Started too many seed and don't got room !-- Guess I build something or do something ?-- I don't know why I do these things !-- CBD Crew #1-x- Valentine ?--3 outta 4 have germed and I'll have they happy as* in aero tommorrow !-- Finally got me some dam high CBD weed !-- Looking forward to some relief but don't really know what to expect !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2018)

good morning all,  Umbra, that picture is only 2 weeks from flip? that is amazing bud development.  Do your plants finish early under those lights?

Keef, zigggy posted a new thread you may need to help her.
Oh, and that 1 on your cbd crew seeds is really an I for indica. I should have splained better. It is a weird feeling of total relaxation Keef, that cbd allows. And, it is busy doing good things that you can't feel behind the scenes. 

my computer is back and i am trying to download all the stuff.


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2018)

Rose,I haven't flowered with this led before, so I have no idea. It is why I am testing it in the tent with unsexed seedlings. 
Keef, that bud in the picture is Devil's tit.
Good morning everyone.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

Made my grocery supply run !
Thanks Rose !-- Indica ? --That'll work !- Let me see what Zig doing U know I help her out !


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2018)

No Keef, no indica in her at all. Durban poison x ( C99 x Acapulco Gold ) very fat leaves though.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2018)

umbra said:


> No Keef, no indica in her at all. Durban poison x ( C99 x Acapulco Gold ) very fat leaves though.



Oh, my!  I bet that stuff gonna be the bomb.  

On a side note,  When breeding meds with CBD dominate strains, are any CBD's done with pure Sativa's?


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2018)

there is now ... just dusted the lower flowers on the devil's tit with some Valentine pollen.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

That's just how Umbra rolls !-- High CBD Sativa ? -- I be right back and he go make one !-- Umbra's sativas scare me !-- I love doing a test grow for Umbra's  Indicas but when he start talking beat a Skunk to death with  another Skunk then leave them in the sun to ripen ?-- I'm out !--  13 weeks to ripen ?-- No Mane I ain't doing that !--

In a perfect world I could just trade some indica for some sativa and have my cake and eat it too !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2018)

I have a free seed that is cbd green crack. I planted it. I will let you know. That seems like it would be a trip. relaxed and speedy? I could dig it, maybe.  What do you think St Nick? 
Umbra, I am going to hit the  Franks Gift if i get a girl. The plant is SO MUCH better with adding the structure of  Valentine. Twice as big so far.. woo hoo. I hated the original, but you knew that she hated me too.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

I apparently have some '88g13hp pollen coming !-- Don't worry I'm just look at it I ain't breeding nothing  with it !--U believe that ? --I don't !---- Mazar-i-Shariff of Lebanese Blond Hash fame ?-- There's others too !--
I'm keep those high CBD thangs pure they way they showed up !-- I don't know enough about them to mess around !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> I have a free seed that is cbd green crack. I planted it. I will let you know. That seems like it would be a trip. relaxed and speedy? I could dig it, maybe.  What do you think St Nick?
> .



Thats what I am thinking too.  Everything I have smoked that is Indica dom leaves me sitting on the couch thinking of what I should be doing.  I needs me something that gets me around but relaxes the muscles too


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

Can I get a trim krewe for Wednesday?
Indica keep me from doing too much and hurting myself ! 

View attachment 20180209_140515.jpg


View attachment 20180209_140454.jpg


View attachment 20180209_140433.jpg


View attachment 20180209_140407.jpg


View attachment 20180209_140348.jpg


View attachment 20180209_140322.jpg


View attachment 20180209_140602.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2018)

The problem with Sativas and me is I seem to lose my equilibrium when I smoke a good one. Almost fell off the roof last summr!  It wasn't pretty


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2018)

Me too Nick. I think it adds to my positional vertigo. Hackrrman mentioned clenched teeth
 I do that on my smoke. Hybrids don't seem to be speedy enough for me. Cbd is the opposite of sativa
 How bout I make us some sativa cbd strains?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2018)

You go for it Girlie!  I'll jump on the try-me wagon.  I have no fear of log flowering strains, I know the rewards.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

I don't have a fear of sativas but I plan to get D.D. out that high dollar nursing job and the clientel around here are mostly weed ignorant !-- Weed is weed and sometimes some is better than others !--That's all they know !-- I figure I just steam roller them with one these indica  thangs like I grow !-- As they start to know the difference I can grow some sativas outside !-- Got a very long growing season in these parts !-- I drag me a 6 ft. Sativa outside in March and let her run till Croptober or maybe even November --Much time as they need !-- The inside work horse gonna be indica dominate !


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

Might be a little twisted !-- No I'm really lit up !---I feel the need for some music !--Old rainy day at the beach might as well stay high !-- D.D. be in bout noon tommorrow and I'm need a good excuse bout why this place is a mess !-- Don't got one !-- 
Have U tried this weed yet ?-- Here have some apple jack !-- This ain't gonna keep working for long is it ?--


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

I gave up watching the news for lent !-- I don't know nothing bout nothing !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2018)

Just relaxing.  Jammin to the classics

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiKcd7yPLdU[/ame]


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

I don't know bout that old stuff like that Nick !-- I'm just a soul who's intentions are good !-- Please don't let me be --misunderstood !


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

2 CBD Crew -x-Valentine in aero and another one tommorrow  !-- It's all over now !-- All I need is my girl !


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

So U wanna come to South Texas and grow some weed ?
Ya might wanna take a look at this fore U make that decision cause I'm loaded for bear !-- This steam roller make quick work of U and ain't nothing U can do bout it ! I guess I could breed it to that '88g13hp ?--but how much fire can one plant handle ?- 

View attachment 20180209_202359.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2018)

New glass. 

View attachment 20180209_224838.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2018)

Sad sign of my times. 

View attachment 20180209_225324.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

I feel ya Nick !-- People always be after your Lucky Charms !--Something always got to be within reach and U got to be willing to use it !-- There is a time when being freakin crazy is a good thing !-- Makes for a good defense anyway !-- I need me another pistol !-- In my book pistols is best in pairs of the same caliber and the same style !-- One quit working U don't gotta stop just switch guns and preloaded mags work in either gun !-- Same with long guns ! --With high capacity mags !
Ain't been feeling particularly safe myself lately so I made arrangements !--


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2018)

I have been slowly replacing the ones that got stolen last year.  This Sig is ok but I prefer my 1911's


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

12 ga. Pump stay in the grow room --Tricked out SKS in the bedroom and pistol in the stand beside my chair !-- Nothing new it is  just the way it is !-- Security is a myth anyway !-- Anyone can be had if U study them awhile !-- Only thing U can do is make sure the price they pay will be high !-- Most don't want to go against even odds !-- U might get me but I'm take U with me if I can't win !

Boom !


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2018)

1911 ?-- U old school Cuz !-- I love that gun !-- Need a longer mag but U hit it ? --It goes down ! --Pair of 1911s with longer mags and I could feel comfortable !-- U making me wanna go back to the gun show !


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2018)

I had a Gold Cup, jammed on me 1 time. Now I have a Kimber.


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!--O-dark-30 ( 5:45) -- 61with rain at the beach !-- Caps better kick in soon !-- Old man ain't moving so well !-- Listening to some CSN and sometimes Y this morning !-- Got 80 feet of waterline nicely making way !-- Made me think of Nick and Cane !-- I never seen the Southern Cross  !-- Maybe one day ?
We got a solemn duty to perform so get your tired asses up !-- Wake and Bake time !-- It's a fact that weed ain't smoking itself !
Let's do this rainy day !


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2018)

Fire on the mountain !--Lightening in the air !-- Gold in them hills and it's waiting for me there !
I'm old !-- I do what I want !-- Ain't nothing wrong with some Marshall Tucker Band !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 10, 2018)

Ozark Mountain Daredevils for me!  I feel ya! Its a rowdy morning.   Umbra my full size is an AMT Hardballer.  I love that .45 but it won't feed hollow points.  My everyday was a Iver Johnson range commander.  Its one of the ones that got stolen.   Keef, I have a 12 gauge coach gun in the back.  No choke


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 10, 2018)

I got short changed by Viparspectra, them dogs.  I ordered 4 of their top end lights which at the time were supposedly in stock, and found out later they were sold out.  I waited a month for them to come and finally one shows up but the light spectrum is changed from what I ordered and instead of rheostats it has switches.  I sent it back and been rethinking ever since.  I looked at their website and realized the spectrum is changed on all their lights.  I may just build me one big light of my own.  Prolly be better light anyway.

Don't mis-understand me, I already own 5 of their lights and I like em.  I was just looking for a particular light spectrum and they changed it.  Now their high end lights are the same color spectrum as the cheaper ones and its a little too blue.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2018)

Good morning peeps,
CNS and sometimes Y? that made me laugh. 
Sorry i missed all the gun talk.  I had a 22 in alaska. Bud had something that would stop a grizzly, as he hunted up there.  sweet story coming up here. When our kids were 5 and 6 bud got laid off for a few months, only time in our life, and he sold his guns for christmas for the kids. Not my idea, his.  awwww He said he lost his taste for hunting. He got a couple caribou and went bear hunting a few times up there. 

The sun is shining and it is cold. I so want to go work in the yard,so i will bundle up and do it.
Have a good day, and I love this place.  Good luck on making a new light Nick and awesome new bong dude. you need to go show that off at the Bong hitters club.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks Rose.  I just realized how ironic that pic was.  An Advair disk, 2 rescue inhalers, and a bong and 1/2 a doobie.  Now if that ain't irony...........


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 10, 2018)

Good mornin y&#8217;all, another sunny day here in Cali when it should be rainin...but no rain in the foreseeable future... well, I&#8217;m gonna keg this beer today soma week or so and we&#8217;ll have a taste. Cheers! 

View attachment 3B3D3FC0-8760-4F0D-8A06-98E6CE8D9FDD.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2018)

Beer ? -- Wine ?-- Ain't that different to make !-- Only thing is beer is nasty !
Different airlock too !-- but they do the same job !-- The wine ?--I'm feeding the yeast till the alcohol content kill it !-- Ain't much bubbling going on anymore ! 

View attachment 20180210_124240.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 10, 2018)

The Boondock Saints are entertaining me tonight!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Budlight (Feb 11, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> I got short changed by Viparspectra, them dogs.  I ordered 4 of their top end lights which at the time were supposedly in stock, and found out later they were sold out.  I waited a month for them to come and finally one shows up but the light spectrum is changed from what I ordered and instead of rheostats it has switches.  I sent it back and been rethinking ever since.  I looked at their website and realized the spectrum is changed on all their lights.  I may just build me one big light of my own.  Prolly be better light anyway.
> 
> Don't mis-understand me, I already own 5 of their lights and I like em.  I was just looking for a particular light spectrum and they changed it.  Now their high end lights are the same color spectrum as the cheaper ones and its a little too blue.



i tell you man i sure love my new lights its way brighter then 2 1000s


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- D.D. home so I been hanging with her ! -- Traitor dogs bark at me guarding her !-- Dat's some sick puppies !-- It's 55 at the beach and maybe the rain clear up some !-- Got my Easy Rider scooter cranked yesterday !-- Me and the scooter dog be mobile again !-- A little ether and worked what ever was going on with the fuel system worked out for now !-- Got some decarb in the oven --I'm be needing some caps !-- Coffee and a pipe will do for now !-
Wake and Bake !-- It's Sunday let's do this day !-- I know I got problems in the grow to solve !-- I started too many seed and don't have room for them all --Didn't expect so many to germ !-- Started an old  box I had yesterday !-- Didn't have a pump so set it up DWC for now !- Things just starting to get complicated !-- Whatever happens I gotta keep up with who is who !


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2018)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2018)

Easy like a sunday morning. Good morning all.


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2018)

Hey-hey !-- Just got back from the south 40 !-- I know not what I Do !-- I'm looking for something !--My boxes in veg got 35 grow spots one I use for pump and bubbler cables and hoses --so 34 -- I filled it up with new seed plants !--but more  kept coming up !-- I'm looking for some something !-- Waldo changed Nurse Larry --She turn dark almost black in bloom but looks like everyone else in veg .-- So I started some more seed of some I already got my girl from but will one throw that Black pheno ?-NL -Terp profile changed too  -- !She a little more pronounced and she hits back hard !
--  Veg is over crowded but when I move some to bloom on Wednesday I'll have some open spots --Gonna be tricky !-- Umbra say I don't NEED anymore Indicas !-- I got'm anyway !-- SR 91 --x- (Mazar-i-Shariff-x BBSL)-----Nightshade -x- the same !-- Rose give me a CBD -x- Valentine and I got 3 in aero to sex !-- I got (Squish - x-Oregon Lemon)-x- BBSL -- Not an indica yet but bringing B.B.King back ---got 5 to sex !--EIEIO!


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2018)

Anybody got a few spare  Nurse Larry seed ?-- I got her daughter but I lost my pure Nurse -- I liked it and never meant to let it go !-- I send U a mess of seed for a trade ?-- 6-7 varieties if U want ? --I'm no breeder but I bred dank to dank and so far I been getting dank and danker !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2018)

Keef, there is a pack of Valentine/nurse larry on my desk, did you get one of those? I have those NLarry seeds you sent back to me, I can send them to you, how bout that?

My humidity was 8 today. have a wet towel on the fans now. got it up to 20, they look a little stressed. sheesh.

Tell DD hi and tell her i wish her rest and laughs.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 11, 2018)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine here. 
Rose sounds like it's cold over your way..to be that dry must be chilly...
Keef man you a busy farmer....
Wake and bake my friends......:48:......


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2018)

Yes Cane 32 here and very cloudy. I hope it rains, but not in the forcast.  It was beautiful here yesterday. I have spring fever.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 11, 2018)

Time to put a few miles in on the treadmill...
Won't be long now Rose maybe we see some spring, been a dark rainy winter so far..


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 11, 2018)

Good morning potheads, yeah, no rain here and non in the forecast...Seems a little chillier here today too, though it&#8217;s still gonna be in the 60&#8217;s. 
Well, get high y&#8217;all


----------



## mrcane (Feb 11, 2018)

O.well one mile is better than none it's Sunday anyway ...be smoking on some Sunset Sherbet ..nice hybrid indica on the up side....:48:......


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2018)

Thought I made a post an hour or so ago but apparently I lost it !-- Please send me some pure NL seed if U got some Rose !-- U sent me NL -x-Val. and I got her daughter by BBSL but No pure NL and she was good to me !-- I'm excited about the High CBDs !
I'm smoking something I just forget what it is !-- I think that is a good thing !


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2018)

almond trees are in bloom and everybody has the bees out, so spring is knocking on the door. I noticed my plum tree is starting blossoms, orange tree also.
Managed to strip out the old grow box and setup the led and rewire the accessories. 2 fans and an 110v outlet hooked up. Injection port for CO2. First run, Oregon lemon male; females: sour dubb, sour punch, sour secret, mimosa, cherry pie x key lime pie, and chiesel.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 11, 2018)

umbra said:


> almond trees are in bloom and everybody has the bees out, so spring is knocking on the door. I noticed my plum tree is starting blossoms, orange tree also.
> Managed to strip out the old grow box and setup the led and rewire the accessories. 2 fans and an 110v outlet hooked up. Injection port for CO2. First run, Oregon lemon male; females: sour dubb, sour punch, sour secret, mimosa, cherry pie x key lime pie, and chiesel.



Is that your spydr led your running in there?
The problem with spring this early is it may revert back to freezing temps and kill everything that has blossomed...


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 11, 2018)

Good morning folks.  65 outside and it poured all night but its done now.  Hey Umbra, have you flowered anything under that spydr yet.  I was wondering how they work out in the real world.  If they penetrate well I'd love to hear about it.  I'm burning brain cells trying to come up with the perfect (affordable) light for my grow room.  I like your new lights but I'm worried about how important canopy management might be.


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2018)

It was 60 when I got up and 42 now ! --Overcast !-- 
Nick--U  shouldn't need to worry much about  light  penetration for a SCROG !-- More than one way to solve a problem !--- I'm going up know plant size some and might need to know more about light penetration !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 11, 2018)

I think one of the keys to good penetration would be many points of light over a wide area. The spydr seems to accomplish this very well with all those bars of lights. The lights I&#8217;m using now do the same thing and are completely customizable to fit whatever canopy size you might need. Each strip is 48watts max but you can use as many as you like and @ $20 each its pretty cost effective to add them on as needed. Of course you need a driver to drive watt you use but the Meanwell driver fit the bill just great. They are not spydrs by any stretch but I like&#8217;m. Umbra has a couple of them also that he is using for his clones I believe. They are easy to assemble into something that fits your space, are easy to raise and lower, can be used close to the canopy because the produce so little heat. They come in a variety of kelvin colors from 2700k to 5000k, mine are 3500k. They even have some red/blue strips if you feel the need. I prefer the full spectrum white ones myself. No affiliation... Solstrip.com 

View attachment 0FDC79E1-3C35-4041-916E-3DC03B8EF8AB.jpeg


View attachment 1BBA34BC-7715-4666-B701-7830527FBCDA.jpeg


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Is that your spydr led your running in there?
> The problem with spring this early is it may revert back to freezing temps and kill everything that has blossomed...


No, not the spydrx,  the solstrip I built. I built it with this in mind and it was based on the space in the small box. The spydrx is way too big for this space and application. I will get some pics up soon. Just connected the exhaust fan to an external carbon filter. I made the led fixed in height and will adjust the current on the driver for more light. Replaced a 400w HPS with a mag ballast for the solstrip with a max output of 240w. Much less heat and significantly more light in the 400nm - 700mn range.
I am flowering in the tent with the spydrx now. yesterday was 2 weeks and buds are showing early trichome development. I posted pix the other day.


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2018)

LEDs is all I know !---- Bloomed under Mars Hydro 300 watt Reflector Series!

 Cheesy Jones !-- 

Wanna get high ? 

View attachment 20180211_153723.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy (Feb 11, 2018)

Does your Cheesy Jones got a funk to it. Mine did. 
Gonna dig through these this year 

View attachment 21118beans.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2018)

Hippy in da house !-- No Cuz no funk in CJ !-- Mine has a nice hint of unidentified fruit with a hint of sweetness !--- She very pleasant and all around good girl !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 11, 2018)

Well, back to pouring rain by the buckets.  No wonder Harley don't wanna go out


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 11, 2018)

Fir the 1st time I'm gonna attempt to start seeds in Rockwool.  Any suggestions?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2018)

The breeding box with solstrip led 

View attachment 20180211_141516.jpg


View attachment 20180211_141520.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy (Feb 11, 2018)

Cool on the good girl. Mine was funky monkey.  Lost them all in the Bug war. But with a 1000 beans in hand 50 plus variety's.   I be back in no time.  At least 500 beans in the last pic. 6 untested Gelato bagseed crosses.


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2018)

Nick I never used them so I can't  help !-- I use those bio foam cubes so I can remove it from the sprout and put the little one in a aero basket !-- After that and I find my girls I just put a cut in an aero cup and clone them !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2018)

Wednesday they come down ! 

View attachment 20180211_175125.jpg


View attachment 20180211_174954.jpg


View attachment 20180211_174837.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2018)

Dam now I gotta add sexual assault and domestic violence to the other  political stuff I'm not supposed to mention !--- Don't know how something like that can be political ?-- but-- I'll play along !
We already way outside the bounds of normal human decency in that area anyway !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2018)

Watching them slide down them bumpy Hills on  them water skis like they do at the Olympics !-- Them poles stuck in the ground and them sticks U got to carry in your hands seems like a recipe for getting hurt to me ?-- Looks we too cold to be outside over there too !
Only move I could probably excel at for the Olympics would be that "Agony of Defeat " -- U know falling off one the ice hills trying to put them water skis on -on land ?--Then hit everything around on the way down that hill !


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2018)

biathlon, cross country ski, no downhill, and shoot stuff at the same time, lol.


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2018)

Spent most of 2 winters not that far West of where they having the Olympics !-- Way too cold for me !-- I mean I could definitely ski and shoot stuff if it just wasn't so cold !


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2018)

They have electric heating elements for under your clothes. Nobody gets cold anymore.


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2018)

Nobody gets cold anymore ?--It's 41 degrees !-- I don't got no electric underwear and I'm cold right now so don't be using them generalities at me !-- 41 might not be cold to some but ya won't find me frolicking around in it and it's rainy too !-- I ain't going out there till I have to !


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2018)

Cross country skiing in Korea up by that DMZ ?-- They got mine fields up there Cuz !-- Won't be no frolicking in the snow for long !- Look at me I'm cross country-- BOOM ! -- Freedom Bridge ? -- Chosen Reservoir ( or some big Lake up on the DMZ --Ain't been but decades and decades )-- I been to those places !


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

Morning O.F.C !-- 5:30 ish at the beach and 41 this morning !-- Not doing so well yet !-- I feel like I been chot at and missed !-- **** at and hit !-- Oh!-- I feel old !-- I don't like it !- -- Too early for U young whipper snappers but old people we don't get up because we want to we wake up hurting ! 
Need my medicine !-- I hurt for several days with no relief and my super powers emerge !-- I become Super A-Hole Man ---Able to piss large groups of people off with a single word !-- Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if I could feel good or bad about it but when I get like that ?-- I just don't care what U think ! -- Maybe even a little antisocial  ? 
Wake and Bake other Keef !


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

Bud Porn in da Morn ?
They got a while ! 

View attachment 20180212_085134.jpg


View attachment 20180212_084949.jpg


View attachment 20180212_084922.jpg


View attachment 20180212_084854.jpg


View attachment 20180212_084826.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

S-x-OL--Squish -x- Oregon Lemon 
NS -x- BBSL -- Nightshade and Waldo
MZR ---x- BBSL ---- Mazar -i-Shariff - -Another one of Waldo's girls 
B-STW-- Strawberry and yes one of Waldo's baby girls 
PH -- Rose's Purple Haze !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2018)

good morning, i know you guys are just so interested in my humidity. 4 FOUR. I sprayed the room with water and now it is 35, who cares if there is standing water. kinda kidding. Man. poor little plants.  Wilson says hi to the ofc. He loves pot, he could be a member of the yfc.View attachment DSCF5030.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2018)

4 %    WoW! Maybe you should go getcha a couple of those humidifiers that you use for kids when they have the croup.  If that don't give ya humidity I guess you can take a shower.......Non-stop!  I feel for ya. My Huge NL is suffering withering leaves and she is averaging 35%


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh, Wilson looks happy!  Good looking dog.  Me, I'm partial to the stubby nose breeds But I had a toy poodle when the girls lived at home.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

48 % Rh in the grow here !-- I'd have the opposite problem if I had exposed water from watering coco or any kinda dirt !-- I'd have trouble getting it below 55-60 % and more when it rains without a bigger AC unit and more power usage !-- I got 8 Mars Hydro 300 watt lights in bloom and 3 in veg and I cool it all and control the humidity with a small $100 AC unit !-- Rose I'd put a hot plate with a pot of water on it in there !-- The heat shouldn't hurt with the temps U got and all !


----------



## umbra (Feb 12, 2018)

Good morning OFC. In the garage I have to run 2 dehumidifiers to keep it at 50% rH, lol. We have single digit rH all year long, but with a sealed room, it is only way to regulate it.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2018)

That is a good idea keef, i do have a humidifier going, St Nick, that is with it running constantly. I have saucers all around filled with water, I have wet towels hanging over the fans. A hot plate, do i have one of those? Good idea.

My friend says she only likes stubby nose dogs. lol, she says they make fun of those long nose breeds. Off to the trainer.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

I got traitor dogs !-- They piled up in bed with D.D. and everytime I move they bark at me !-- We will talk about this the next time they want some CKN Jerky !--
I know ya'll think I'm crazy about starting all those seed plants but it's time  to grow  bigger plants but I'm not shutting the rotation down to do it !-- All those seed plants gonna have to be sexed and cloned if I find some dark girls !-- All that sexing gonna tie up bloom !-- In the mean time the clones that woulda went to bloom in the regular rotation  gonna veg longer and bigger !-- When I get thru sexing these seed plants I should be where I wanna be on clone plant size !-- Most of the seed plants will be one time runs just to keep the rotation rolling !


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

I didn't go into this looking to save water but I now run a full 2 month bloom cycle on about 20 gallons of nute water total per box and throw out 10 gallons of used nute water at the end of the cycle !-- Don't know what but it has to mean something other than my lazy as* decided to find another way instead of changing all those boxes of nute water out every 2 weeks !-- I just simply said --Nope !-- I ain't doing it that is way too much work !-- Got to be another way !-- There was !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2018)

I been reading about collodial ? Silver and the making of feminie seeds  Keef I know this is something you have talked about.  Have you read the stuff about it on here?  Man,  I'm still getting into it but I see a new hobby in my future?

Rose, thats funny right there, I wouldn't be able to breath at all in that kind of environment.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

Nick maybe we learn together ?-- It is something I gotta get comfortable doing !-- I've read some of the basic stuff but the reading and doing can be different !-- When I get the silver and grow out a male I wanna turn him loose and make me  a coffee can full of feminized seed !


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

Nick I want to learn to do that "Selfing " too !-- Take a cutting off a girl --Turn it into male and breed it back to itself !--When I'm successful at this genetic doubling and it has taken me 1,000s of seed to make one plant it better be a girl !--I'd like seed too but there will be only the girl !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 12, 2018)

Good morning potheads, congrats Umbra on BOTM! Sun trying to come up this morning.
Here&#8217;s Bucky... 

View attachment 5C839F14-FA43-4C83-91C2-8055F07FA4C0.jpeg


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2018)

Its something I am wanting to try.  I really want to save this cut of NL that I have ans so far none of my clones have taken and one of the re-vegg girls has died.  Has a lot to do with the low humidity I'm fighting like everyone else this winter.  I just ordered a cloning machine in the hopes of improving my odds.  Now if it just gets here before she gets to far into flower.  I want to self her and get me a bunch of seeds


----------



## Budlight (Feb 12, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Its something I am wanting to try.  I really want to save this cut of NL that I have ans so far none of my clones have taken and one of the re-vegg girls has died.  Has a lot to do with the low humidity I'm fighting like everyone else this winter.  I just ordered a cloning machine in the hopes of improving my odds.  Now if it just gets here before she gets to far into flower.  I want to self her and get me a bunch of seeds



 Nick basically what you would do is  take to clones Grow them both up and just as you put them into flower spray one of them with the spray and use the one that was sprayed to pollinate the other one The only thing I dont remember 100% it is if you have to spray them twice I think its only once but could be twice


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2018)

Twice.  I'm studying :vap_smiley:


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

I gots another solution !-- Rose sent me some NL seed once--I found my girl with only a few seed -Rose couldn't find any seed so I sent those seed back !--Those seed done traveled from the west coast to Texas and back again -I lost my pure NL cut and wanted her back !---I hear them seed  about to take another road trip !-- U want I keep a little boy and make some more NL seed ?--


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

When U self do U still have a normal ratio of girls to boys and hermies or will they be all or mostly girls ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

What up Bud ? -- Must be stoned missed your post !-- That UBC Chemo U got had to have been selfed !-- It was a single female tetraploid plant made in the late 70s ?-- It made 4 leaves per node !
I have seen Bud's UBC and after dancing with Billy Bud about that Pink Kush he knows what he got !-- She only make 3 leaves per node now !-- I'm pretty sure it is the same plant and it has been selfed !-- U breed it to normal plant and the seed from that breeding will be fertile and grow plants but that will be the end that line !-- Those plants will not breed !-- It has to be bred to it's self or another tetraploid to make viable seed !-- It's a little more complicated but that's  the jest of it !
U run across some seed billed as "terminator seed" -- That's what U got a triploid !-- Just like a seedless watermelon !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 12, 2018)

I wanna get lost in your rock & roll and drift away....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr_eVcCAUXo[/ame]


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

I told D.D. I still got plenty green onions and she said Yea!- Etoufee !-- I simply said--
-U don't understand !
After a 2 month bloom cycle that nute water still has uses ?
Wonder if a resourceful  fellow could use it to grow blueberries ? -- I know what to do with some blueberries ! 

View attachment 20180212_150033.jpg


----------



## umbra (Feb 12, 2018)

Keef said:


> When U self do U still have a normal ratio of girls to boys and hermies or will they be all or mostly girls ?



They should all be female. Anything else will be a hermi.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks Umbra I been wondering about that !-- Makes perfect sense to me that it would be that way !-- Then if U want more seed U gotta do S-2 on it !


----------



## umbra (Feb 12, 2018)

correct


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2018)

2re, i am singing~ nice old tune. You dog is a doll baby. What a sweet Bucky.

 You guys, I have lots of Nurse Larry F2. Shall you guys work those?  

A friend sent me some rosin. now that is fun and nice and so clean. I need to get me a hair straightener stat. lol
St Nick, we aren't too old to learn, huh?


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

Rose F-2 works for me !-- I'm kinda tied up and was wishing I hadn't offered to F-2 some NL seed !
She was good to me and I'd like her back is all I care about!-- This daughter of her's is plenty potent but it really changed the taste -- She got that Kush thing working now !-- She the first black plant I've had and she intrigues me and she  will mess U up !-- I wanna keep the black and bring out some fruity flavor or floral --D.D. like that floral Terp profile !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2018)

Give DD a little squeeze from me please. Ok, i get you some f2's and you can share with St Nick? deal?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2018)

ok, i will send you a bunch and you can send to St Nick please? deal? Please give DD a gentle hug from me. She is a favorite of mine, ya know.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

Will do Rose !-- D.D. napping on the couch !-- She went down after Harvey to help her sister dig out her flooded house and D.D. come down with "The Harvey Hack" - I don't think it is a bug but the toxins loosed upon the land !--Her immune system was weakened and she caught a bug when she got back !--  She been sick off and on since !-- Just recovering from a round of  antibiotics for a respiratory something this week !-- She napping on the couch because she need to rest and let her body recover so I gave her a very healthy dose of caps and knocked her out !


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

D.D. has missed a bunch of work since Harvey and used up most of her sick time and we would be behind already from that!-- but-- The ten grand in back taxes is what's really hurting !-- Hard to run off and buy the Stoner Ranch right now !--- I only got this one skill left that could help fix that but I live in a prohibition state !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

Got to turn the news off tight now !--Cause I do not want to be tempted to say anything I ain't supposed to say about that stuff !-- Already feel like a cat that done used up bout 8 lives !-- It ain't easy being Cheesy!


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2018)

F2 works for me too but you're right, I'm never to old to learn something that interests me.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2018)

Trying to catch up on the Olympic metal count !-- Thought I had it on the news but it was on Fox !-- Oh !-- That was rich !--- Hard to take it seriously but it is amusing !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 12, 2018)

Faux News is like the onion only not as funny...


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- 48 at the beach !-- We due a warm spell !--Tired of being cold !

RE - The pendulum swings one way then the other !-- I figure my only chance of seeing the end of prohibition is if it is national !-- The pendulum swung way to the right and there has been rightous indignation which motivated the left !-- It is my hope there will be a hard fast swing later this year and perhaps they will end the madness of prohibition !--So I'm take a chance and start gearing up !
Weed don't smoke it's self !--U know how we do !-- Wake and Bake my peeps !


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2018)

Can someone come trim dis sheet for me ?-- I hate trimming!


----------



## zigggy (Feb 13, 2018)

good morning friends,,,the fog of hate has lifted ,,,I'm my self again(a bit wiser)hey my sons birthday is wed,,, were going to lego land on sat...thanks guys


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2018)

Good for U Zig !-- Maybe U can teach me how to let stuff go !-- It's not that I hold a grudge but I believe in balance and sometimes U got to put a thumb on the scale to balance it out !-- I believe that what goes around comes around but sometimes it needs a little assist !-- I don't like being that way !-- I'm a twisted individual !-- I wanna be a peace loving old Hippy but life won't let me !-- U can ask D.D. trying to MAKE  me do something is like herding cats !-- I do better when convinced I want to do something !-- I'll play along with that !-- OR ELSE --Is pretty much fighting words to me!-- I pretty much choose OR ELSE -everytime but in my own way ! I just wanna grow old gracefully and life won't let me !


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2018)

That's it !- I got these Pinks and Purples -- Seems to me fate want me to breed "The High Pink" ?-- The color ain't enough by itself !-- I said breed the HIGH pink !-- A steam roller pink it has to be !
U can't fight fate !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2018)

Good morning, 24 degrees and I think that squirrel on the frozen bird bath just flipped me off. He is mad, needs a drink of water and bud took the heater out of it last week. So there are lots of quail out there and a couple doves and I am afraid they are all ticked. It could be a scene from the birds when we go out there.

8 for humidity... it is going to rain tomorrow that will help. The leaves on my plants feel as thin as paper. poor kids.   Keef, i was afraid a hot plate would burn down the house. 
Ok, birds need a drink.

Zigggy, so glad to hear from you, honey.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2018)

To each his/her own Rose !-- I thought a hot plate would be safer than a Coleman Stove to boil water !--I got experience with hot plates cause I used them in the festival food set up I build that time !-- Later I used a hot water heater coil and thermostat to build a steam stable !-- I had to get the pan shaped at a sheet metal shop but it worked fine !-- That's what eliminated the crock pots and hot plates !-- Never did get to work the big festivals but we had fun and made a little money !-- I got to turn my builder side loose and it pleased me !-- Built just about everything we needed !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2018)

A crock pot might work? Ya think?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 13, 2018)

Might work, did you watch that episode of this is us?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 13, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  I have a new toy 

View attachment 20180213_123921.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 13, 2018)

I gots me a new grinder from Amazon called the chrome crusher.  Thing is HUGE!  Even my old arthritic hands can work this thing.  It's the bomb!


----------



## Budlight (Feb 13, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> F2 works for me too but you're right, I'm never to old to learn something that interests me.



F2 is the one that went pink for me :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Might work, did you watch that episode of this is us?




No, redeyes, I didn't. Did you tell us about it? Please remind me. on youtube?

I have the crock pot in there and it is still 8 and half the water is gone. It is a beautiful day here though.

St Nick cool about the grinder. I love a new sharp grinder.

Budlight, did i send you F2's of NL? I have sent out too much stuff. I need to stop now. or get a new memory or keep better notes, etc.or cut down on the amount of pot I smoke.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 13, 2018)

The old crock pot caught the house on fire... a gift from the neighbor!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2018)

took the crock pot out. It is supposed to snow tonight, i hope that helps. 2-4 inches. I have the window open. I cut down on the fans as i thought they were drying stuff out.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2018)

Got locked out this morning and when I tried to log back in it wouldn't let me  !-- So I sent one those lost password / user name messages !-- The required  "Random Question" was what country is on the South border of the USA ?-- It's like right over there so it's not like I don't know where Mexico is !
Of course the program in all it's wisdom knew better than me !-- Kept trying on occasion!-- Said I used up my 5 attempts and wait 15 minutes !-- 2 hours later it still said that !
Figured that was the end of that !


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2018)

Can U hear it ? -- I hear a whisper in my brain !-- Says breed "The High Pink" 

View attachment 20180213_193510.jpg


View attachment 20180213_193602.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2018)

That bottom pic ?-- The Purple Rose !


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2018)

Sooner or later I got to call something one those biblical names !-- What U think about "The Burning Bush"  ?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 13, 2018)

This thing is the bomb! 

View attachment 20180213_211302.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey Nick !-- Still cold ?--I know it is !-- Got to be 420 somewhere ?

Hey Rose have U thought about filling that bathtub with hot water ?-- Short term fix but should raise that humidity ?-- Surely a tub of hot water would raise the RH ?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 13, 2018)

I got a call from the CDC this evening.  No kidding.  They are surveying areas hit by the flu.  If someone calls on yer cell the cause is just


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2018)

Nick I'm sure the cause is just the flu been bad this year !-- It's just that Jesus Christ could call my phone and I wouldn't answer it !-- Only time I would answer it would be if it was D.D. cause it would be an emergency !-- I just don't use my phone for that !--

 I see the Japanese got a new "Flu Pill" in trials that suppose to kill the flu before it even gets established and stop it in it's tracks !-- Medical news been good lately !-- They got a new anti cancer drug that may act like a vaccine for some the worst most aggressive  cancers in human  trials too !-- Kilt the cancer in 98 of 100 lab rats !-- Come on ya'll work it !-- Old man dreams of the cure to aging !


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2018)

Can U feel me ? 

View attachment 20180213_212032.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. --Having reception problems !-- I be around when I can!


----------



## zigggy (Feb 14, 2018)

afternoon everyone ,,,,that purple looks incredible ,,,,,nice job keef ,,,I'm jealous


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks Zig but those are straight up OFC genetics !-- PH came from Rose --SD came from Umbra and the dad BBSL came from Giggy !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

Trimming is done !-- Plants hanging !-- Box cleaned-refilled and new plants in it --and the rotation rolls on !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

Scissor hash and a controller -- Not even sure where to go ? --
" Lunatic Fringe"- Red Rider -
-All I know for sure is me and this scissor hash fixin to climb into some jams !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm just wanting a peaceful day with no drama !-- The roof man come by -- He say my deductible gonna be almost $1,400 ?-- I almost put the dogs on him while I fetched my razor ! -- Yea FEMA !-- I was there for the aftermath of Katrina !--I know what FEMA really stands for !-- Fix Everything My As* !
I'm calm down and get back to the pipe fore I end up in jail !

Rose that high CBD that causes vivid dreams ? -- I got U a name !-- Dreamweaver !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

I wanna drop some 411 on some U heathens !-- Not only is it Valentines Day it is also Dirty Forehead Wednesday  !- Don't be hooking a brother or sister up by wiping thier forehead clean !- From experience I can tell U your efforts will not be looked upon kindly !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2018)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart


A heart for each of you sweethearts.  Oops, i meant to say sweetoldfarts.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentines Day Rose!  An' all you other OF's too.  Raining like all holy wow around here.


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

What up Nick ? -- 60 degrees and we got no rain but the humidity been in the high 80s and low 90s
today --Like liquid air !-- Face giving me a fit !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

My condolences to Parkland Florida !--School shooting with multiple deaths !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 14, 2018)

Seems like we got a cancer here in this country that we cant cure. It really sucks...

Well hope you all had a good Valentines Day. My Valentine crosses are doin fine and growin...


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

RE -- I only had room to start one and the CBD Indica-x-Valentine got in the way !-- I got 3 little plant in aero and they gonna do fine !
A cancer ? -- Some things are made better by some things and other things aggravate a situation !
I am not allowed to express my opinion any further than that !-- I don't want to get kicked out of here for talking about someone getting a black eye or other political talk like that !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 14, 2018)

Yeah, I got three of those valentine x cbd crew too. I made this little dodad today. Supposed to be a flower initiator. Turn it on for 5 minutes when the lights go out at 12:12 and it supposed to signal the plants to get to sleep. They say it makes flower start sooner. About 10watts of 730nm far red on a timer to turn on for 5 minutes as the grow lights go off. Well see what happens when I make the switch. Not quite ready yet though... 

View attachment 922EA365-5125-44DC-B8C7-6C934ACA71B7.jpeg


View attachment 1B78959E-E5DE-467F-8B50-82021672341D.jpeg


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

One time I tried to understand the ascending light schedule and descending light schedule !-- Hurt my head !-- I don't do complicated !-- What's it do and how do it do it ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

Sometimes I get high and forget stuff !-- Umbra did I ever say Congratulations on the BOTM ?
U know I got one U sent as seed and she a steam roller !-- Her child with BBSL is no slouch either !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 14, 2018)

I only have one plant right now but oh what a plant she is. 

View attachment 20180214_210903.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes Umbra, by all means congrats on BOM.  Booful as always.


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

What day are U trimming Nick ? -- I would come help but I'm be busy that day !--I don't wanna trim something that big !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 14, 2018)

Had to go look at my calender.  March 30.  I need to lollipop her but I'm waitin for pucks fer my cloner.  Ah the heck wit it I gonna doit tonite!


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 14, 2018)

Yesterday she was 53" from the dirt to the top.  Not sure how big around but I'm guessin' about 12-14'.  I have her under a true 700 watts of led power.  Lights are rated at 1500 watts but we all know them guys lie!


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

Nick I'm glad to hear U trying that rock wool !-- We got to try new stuff to find better ways to da dank !-- I kinda got to start seed the way I do in those bio foam blocks so I can get them out and into a aero basket soon as they big enough !-- Cutting I try all sorts of stuff !--They die I make some more just like them !-- I figure best way to become a good cloner is to do lots of it !-- I'm getting there !-- I like having more cuts than I need !-- Keep the best !--Leave the rest !-- Had no idea what kinda of weed I even wanted to grow !-- Only way for me was to grow a bunch of different kinds !--Smoke them and then make my decision about what to keep and what not !-- About 4 months from now I should start shedding varieties like rain !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

Mono atomic elements ?-- No my mind can't bend that way tonight !-- I'm having some ice cream on top some caps and gonna get high like I was God and listen to some serious blues !-- Who killed John Henry -- That ain't Joe U just hearing stuff !-- I'm going for a wake up high in da morning buzz !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

I know I talk about being brain damaged -- head injured and stuff but I gotta tell U that despite it all I wouldn't trade the way this mind works for nothing !-- The mind was O.K. before the fall but nothing like this !-- It wants to seek tonight !-- Rather just get higher myself !-- I can do both !-- Go play with your mental  thangs and seek stuff all U want  Mr. Mind !-- I'll be right her working on perfecting my buzz !
No I don't want to know about room temp super conductors !--


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 14, 2018)

Yeah,  I am hoping I can figure out the water farming thing quick.  I had about a 1/2 dozen feminized seeds and I dropped all of 'em


----------



## Budlight (Feb 14, 2018)

congratulations Umbra definitely an awesome pic man :48:


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

Just don't make it seem more complicated than it is Nick !-- Bottom line is if U got a decent nute formula it'll work in any form of water pharming !-- Lots of different nute formulas around pick one and make it work for U !-- U start trying to mix and match things can get outta hand fast !-- Water pharmer can't be addicted to keeping the perfect pH either !-- It needs to wonder some because different nutes are taken up at different pH !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2018)

Evening Bud !
I been watching the Olympics!-- That thing where U slide down that hill and jump real far ?-- I could do dat sheet !-- Long as I don't got to land on my feet ?-- How many times U think U got to wipe out doing that before U learn to land on your feet !-- I'm you old !--I probably only got one good Wipeout left in this old body !-- When I was younger I woulda done stuff like that !-- Then if I lived to grow  old there would be stuff and things that hurt and I'd remember why !--I remember that pain right there !-- Oh !-- U would think it would hurt more if U knew what happened !


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2018)

Budlight said:


> congratulations Umbra definitely an awesome pic man :48:



Your NL was beautiful


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.-- 64 at the beach headed toward 76 and sunny !-- Wake and Bake my peeps !


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

2 weeks till finish !

No one listens to me anyway but that Florida shooting and others like it can be stopped !-- It's not gun control --way too many guns already out there -- It's the bullets need to be controlled U big dummies !-- Make bullets really expensive and the mass casualty shooting will stop !-- Keep your guns !
In the aftermath of Katrina it didn't matter how fancy your ride was there was no gas for it !--Same principle !-- 

If U take away bullets it doesn't stop hunters !- Daddy got that modern Hawkin 50 cal. Rifle uses smokeless powder and percussion cap --got a scope and shoot long ways and will kill any North American animal !-- 

View attachment 20180215_064112.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

That pic is one I just call Strawberry !-- Umbra's Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel bred to Bud's Strawberry Rhino male !-- Just more OFC genetics !


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm just trying to distract myself and maybe others from another useless  mass killing !

I said I used to be a builder before I fell ?-- The way I build is called R&D !-- I was driven even as an O.R. Tech to build !-- About 20 years ago I came up with a plan called "The Recyte Project"-- It involved placing a material recovery facility at a landfill and feed raw material to on site manufacturers !-- These pieces I built for show and tell !-- The bowl is made from HDPE ( milk jugs plastic) and Mardi Gras beads as filler !-- The cup is made from mixed waste plastic and fiber from  yard waste -- I was not out to invent a product but to develop the waste stream into a source of raw materials !-- My angle was I wanted to extrude rail road cross ties and telephone poles but there is way too much raw material available for just that !-- I laugh at the recycling we do today!
That ain't the kinda recycling I could do !
By the way !--Those 2 pieces are microwavable ! 

View attachment 20180215_074532.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh Lawdy !-- He way high give him some room !-- I am entertaining  myself today and maybe I shouldn't  but I don't mind !
I read a lot as a young man -- Not what people told me to read but what I wanted to read !-- I don't know why but Ann Rand's "The Fountain Head" and "Atlas Shrugged" affected me deeply and I still don't understand why but I have a tendency to use the alias "John Galt" !
Where my pipe ? -- I would like another cup of coffee but complicated sheet like walking may be beyond my skill set at this moment !--Should I chance standing up and busting a move for that coffee ?--Another toke or 2 for courage then I'm on it !--Maybe ?


----------



## zigggy (Feb 15, 2018)

morning ofc ,,,,,


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey Zig !-- I been thinking about U and your temporary  anger management problem !-- Wish mine was short term but I've mostly learned to live with it some !-- Once I was going home from work in a ratty car with a hole in the floorboard and blowing smoke -- There was a traffic jam and as I eased passed in traffic I saw they were building road with a machine I designed and built then set the shop up to mass produce !-- I cried the rest of the way home in sadness/anger !-- Ruined my day !
Had to wipe my tears and get on with life !--I did that I figured I could do it again !-- Now my body is old and broken so probably not !-- I'm going for coffee !-- I need me one them canes like old people use !-- Ain't nothing wrong with my legs but when U this high it would be nice to have one !
Bust a move on 3 !---3!


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

The Ballad of Curtis Lowe !-- We jamming now !-- Looks like Allman Brothers Band and some southern rock !-- Wait --Simple Man !--

You Dog !-- I see U down there most mornings !-- Wish U would say hello more often !-- U know U always welcome around here !


----------



## mrcane (Feb 15, 2018)

Morning OFC.....:48:......
Going to take a couple plants today......


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey Troop-airs!  I was cleaning out some old grow stuff and turning the compost bins and I came upon 3 qt. jars!  No Idea whats in 'um but they wuz full of dank:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

What up Cane ?-- U gotta use a chain saw or big loppers ?--Me either and I'm O.K. with that !
I got up to do something and ended up in the grow room !-- When I got settled back in my chair I remembered I got up for coffee !-- Gotta wait that was ??--Tricky to say the least !-- I guess we play "How high can U get today "?-- 
Anyway --Bout a month in bloom ?--Except that pic of 2 boxes!-- 2 weeks into bloom and I only want them 6 inches a foot taller when I bring them to bloom!-- Got 6 in each of those boxes so if I go bigger I have to drop to 4 per box! 

View attachment 20180215_095519.jpg


View attachment 20180215_095243.jpg


View attachment 20180215_095215.jpg


View attachment 20180215_095122.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

Wish I had a cup of coffee ! 

View attachment 20180215_095101.jpg


View attachment 20180215_095031.jpg


View attachment 20180215_095009.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

Go Nick !-- I guess U can call this a good day ?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 15, 2018)

Yup.  That's what I'm thinking.  Turns out they was from my last harvest.  Two are Thor's Hammer and one is Blueberry.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 15, 2018)

Always nice to find a couple jars laying around...


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2018)

Morning cannabis growers. Ayn Rand was whacked when she wrote Atlas Shrugged. It is as true today as Brave New World is, or 1984, or any other science fiction story that envisions abuse of power to enslave the common man for the benefit of the rich and powerful. The only difference is how they go about it.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

The child of the BOTM !--Not child I guess but "The White -x- Nepal Indica" I got from Umbra -- bred to BlackBerry Snow Lotus ! 

View attachment 20180123_090626.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

Damn Umbra !-- Hit that nail on da head !--She was whacked for sure !--I can grok dat !-- but the message was there in a strange way I thought !--Yep!  I read them all !-- Brave New World went in one ear and out the other and had no effect on me !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

Umbra there was a series of books about a guy who went to learn the magic from a Mexican Curendero--Named Don Juan ?-- I don't even know how to look it up !-- The peyote trips and stuff were way out there and I found them mystifying !--Who was that guy ?-- I'm wasting brain power on it now !


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

A mean old man told me once that -- Talent is distributed equally among the population !-- Opportunity is not !-- They'll use U then throw U away !---I hated him because I knew it was true !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 15, 2018)

umbra said:


> Your NL was beautiful



 Thank you for the compliment man it really means a lot I sure hope youre having an excellent morning so far


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

What up Bud ?

Umbra I Just Remembered the author I was looking for !-- Carlos Castaneda--Had series of books that were very intriguing to me !


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2018)

Keef, being a Mexican brujo isn't all its cracked up to be.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

Ha-ha !-- Tell them !-- U preaching to the choir !-- Those books were just my introduction to how a belief system  can be used against U !-- 
What's that in that jar ? -- I'm smoke some and see !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2018)

Good morning, both of your buds were just gorgeous this month Umbra and Bud. Really nice.

So a friend sent me some rosen. I love it. Bud likes it. He is thinking of making me a press for my birthday. wouldn't that be fun? I guess this press can do a zip at a time. woohoo. just in the planning stages.
Kelp4less is having a sale, i could spend all day on their site, there is truly something wrong with me.  I dream of wonderfully finished compost. To hold in my hand and smell fresh dirt teaming with microbes... see i need counseling.

We have a sunny day here but cold. Humidity is up to 25.. it rained.  I had a ridiculous workout today, so now i have to go do vertigo exercises. i hate them, they make you dizzy. The pt guy says that is the point. I hate doing something that makes me worse to make me better. Thank you for listening.

Keef, I saw that pink roses some pages back, just beautiful as is my favorite, purple haze.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

Dirty Rose what up ?-- Something wrong with all of us !-- U ain't special !-- I take that back we all kinda "special" !--

 Rosen Press ?--
 Me too !-- I got a $125 baseball cap heat transfer press I'm modify but not in a hurry !-- I eat my trim and bud is more of a by product of the grow !--When I get ahead I'll have a press !-- Pretty sure I can modify this Thang !-- Only got the one heated curved plate and the cushioned base plate is hard foam and got to be rebuilt solid --it got too much give --I plan to use a couple vice grip clamps to take the pressure off the pivot point cause it it way too weak for what I want !-- When the time comes I can make it work well enough !-- The whole press an oz at a time just confuses me !-- Would it not be more effective to press dry ice hash pucks ?-- 
I gotta get good at the Rosen Thang cause down here that's gonna be the work around on these stupid laws --hash oil cartridges for an e-cig battery !-- Somebody just gotta teacher about them !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 15, 2018)

Rose I dont think you need counseling, I think you are a counselor... 
Organic counselor yes thats right. Im trying coco chips indoor but as soon as possible Ill be outside and as organic as I can be...


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

A little ether and me and the scooter dog be mobile !-- We going to the beach later !-- 70 degrees and we headed for 76 !-- Plus sun !-- I can deal with this!


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

RE this whole organic thing confuses me too !-- I run a live res !-- Bout 40,000 varieties of good bacteria and Mycos !--
I use EM1-- Cal/Mag -- Botanacares nute concentrates and a scoop of Mycos for every fresh box !
Plus an expensive bacteria culture concentrate called Voodoo Juice !-- I did use it till I run out couple months ago !-- I now inoculate a new box with a scoop of nute water from a healthy box !--It's about the same thing as Richie Riches Hydro tea but I'm lazy I was just buying the concentrate !
I don't mean to be an organic water pharmer but I'm probably pretty close !-- Close enough I wouldn't bother arguing the point !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2018)

When i first started, MP was the first internet site i had ever been to. Someone told me i needed cal mag, so i got the botanicare, then they said i killed all my beneficials using it. I was very bummed. 

Thank you RE. I really have spring fever. I need to go put the dead leaves in the composter. The worms need a new house. Lots of stuff to do but too cold. 

Keef you do great at growing.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

I still got some problems to solve Rose but I'm getting the hang of it !-- U grow in dirt or use tap water U better not add Cal/Mag !-- The ONLY reason to ever add Cal/Mag is if U a water pharmer and use RO or distilled water !


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

Got 5 gallons of Apple Wine need to become bout 2 1/2 gallons of Apple Jack in the freezer tonight !--Unless I forget !-- Gonna start a batch of blueberry so D.D. quit give me a hard time bout that blueberry vinegar !-- I was concerned a little about what I'm say when that check out lady ask what I'm do with 10 lbs of frozen blueberries !-- Finally figured out the perfect answer !-- The truth !--She won't believe it anyway !-- Everybody knows nobody makes wine outta blueberries !


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2018)

I use to have all the best organic sites posted here and all the other links and articles I wrote about organics. But as you know, I was told none of it belonged to me. That my ideas and research belonged to Tech Admin, so I erased everything. All the photos, all the articles, all the research and links I put here for the members to benefit ... because if it belongs to Tech Admin, I won't post any of it again. 
Rose glad you still shop at kelp4less.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

So that Florida shooter had ties to the ADL a white supremacy group ?-- First I heard of it !-- So the shooting musta been caused by mental illness ?-- I can dig that !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2018)

Umbra was that MarP or TechAdmin?  That makes me crazy. I would love to still have that.


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2018)

It was after MarP left and Tech Admin took over. I asked about deleting something and he said it all belonged to him ... wrong answer. So I deleted everything, just like Kraven did. Now I am very cautious about what I post including pix and links. Because my intellectual property, belongs to me, posting it on this site or others does not constitute their ownership of the material, only my permission to use it.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

I get in  enough trouble all by myself !--I think I'm stay out of this one !-- Just seems to me if Umbra  and Kraven could delete thier work  then tech admin did not own the work or at least did not control it or U wouldn't have been able to take it down ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

Still green but they say a pic is worth a 1,000 words !--She speak for herself ! 

View attachment 20180215_185748.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

Blue T.E.--The Tranquil Elephantizer out of Bohdi with Umbra's B.B. King as dad !--She a Blueberry with a peppery finish !--Very Unique and very nice !

The AK-X-BBSL ?--Like stepping in front of a freight train--They still need to finish drying !--but they nice I'ge smoked them both and know what to expect !

I thought pics would be better than talking about the NRA --domestic violence or some other sensitive political topic !-- I learnt my lesson about politics !-- I ain't saying sheet about that !----Get me kicked outta here for good !-- -- I'm just quietly watch it crumble ! 

View attachment 20180215_205524.jpg


View attachment 20180215_205019.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

We socked in with fog already !-- That thick spooky fog !--Can't see the fence in my back yard !-- Back in the swamp they would say it is a night when the ghost walk !-- I'm staying in tonight I got no one needs ghosting !--I wouldn't say if I did anyway !--

U know something happened to me with that fall ?---Stuff that would probably make most crazy and made me that way awhile !--Somehow though I found a balance !--Still it tore my mind to pieces !-- It started with dreams of another time that were more like memories !--There were people and places I had no right to even know about !--Words I don't know !- Somehow in the chaos we made peace and  became one !
So when I joke about "Other Keef " ?--,We one and the same but just like a coin --We have 2 faces !
My "Magic" was a gift from another time !-- Magic is almost a joke word to me !-- but it is the word closest to describing  my gift !-- Pure !--Right from the well !-- No belief required !--That would almost be a restraint on the gift !--Sound crazy ?-- Might be ! -I do get pretty high sometimes and my haid did get broke !


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2018)

My grandmother told me stories about a giant that would roam the moors of Scotland when the fog was thick and moon was full. In the world's strongest man, they mention his name in 1 of the events. Fingal's fingers.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtRQMii8tuE[/ame]


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2018)

The Fallen Ones !--The Nephlim !-- And there were giants in the earth in those days !-- Directed evolution or what we would call genetic manipulation ?-- A workforce made by genetic manipulation of the local critters ?-- To mine the gold ?-- Then we got loose ! --It's all in the clay tablet library at Sumer !-- I seek another library and some other stuff !---like a grave !-- How do U even begin to make peace with remembering your own death ?


----------



## Budlight (Feb 16, 2018)

Umbra  what do you think of that banana punch do you think the seeds are worth the money


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Keef ain't here !--This is a recording !-- He say Wake and Bake !


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

O.K. !--I'm back !--Missed the Wake and Bake this morning !--Cause I woke up high !-- I'm keep the faith and do it anyway !-- But --I don't need to get high as I did yesterday !--Don't mean I won't !
We still 63 degrees with heavy fog !--Really quite out there !
Coffee ?--Pipe ? --Lighter ?-- jar of weed ?-- Check !--Let's do this day !


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

I'd like to share some words of wisdom passed on to me by a mean old wise man !-- He say "Keef-- U full of more sheet than a Thanksgiving Turkey !"


----------



## zigggy (Feb 16, 2018)

good morning everyone,,,,,,,,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 16, 2018)

Good morning ofc, Keef that sounds like the analogy my dad used a lot except it was full o sheet, like a Christmas goose...Cool and breezy here today. They say a possibility of rain by Sunday. Well see...


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

Morning Zig !--RE !-- Fog doesn't seem to be lifting here !-- I like it !-- My face isn't even complaining about it !-- Working on the foundation of a most magnificent buzz !-- Really don't have much pharming to do today but I Guess I should go see if they live ?-- It would probably look better if I b would strip some dying fan leaves but it's just cosmetic ain't no hurry !
Zig being the mom of a school age child I know what happened in Parkland probably affected U deeply !-- It seems to me that this shooting has changed the tide and things will change and children will be safer at school !-- They still arguing about gun control when it's the dam bullets they need to control !--They cost $20 each then people won't being buying too many !


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2018)

Budlight said:


> Umbra  what do you think of that banana punch do you think the seeds are worth the money


I honestly don't know whether its hype or the real deal. I have sour punch, mimosa, and C banana. I did taste some of the banana punch and it is fire, but so are the other purple punch crosses and C banana is fire all by itself.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

Straight Up OFC genetics !-- 
B-STR--=- Black Strawberry --That is Umbra's Plush Berry-x- Strawberry Desiel from the west coast  crossed with pollen Bud sent to South Texas from Canada !-- A girl from that breeding was bred to Black Berry Snow Lotus that came from seed Giggy sent me from the south east states !-- and there U have it !-- She dank as granny but don't have as much Strawberry flavor ! 

View attachment 20180216_102143.jpg


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Good morning ofc, Keef that sounds like the analogy my dad used a lot except it was full o sheet, like a Christmas goose...Cool and breezy here today. They say a possibility of rain by Sunday. Well see...


I saw that about the rain and cut my grass, lol. Now it is just frozen short grass.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

What up Umbra !-- Wish someone would mow mine !-- Getting shaggy out there !-- Temps are good but everything wet from the fog !-- I don't mow wet grass !
My plan be that when the fog starts to lift me and the scooter dog gonna go for a beach ride !--U never know when one them square flounder gonna wash up or a whole  backpack of them  !


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2018)

Spring flowers, lol. 

View attachment 20180216_084637.jpg


View attachment 20180216_084651.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

Did they freeze Umbra ?--
RE said something about a goose ? -- I don't want to give my location away but they do call this "Sportsmans Paradise "-- All them ducks and stuff that fly south for the winter ? --This where they come !-- Flocks that look like an oil spill !-- They is some big as*  white birds look kinda like giant ducks and I wouldn't know a swan from a goose so who knows ?-- For the 1st time in 50 years a pair of Whooping Cranes are wintering here !-- I don't know so much about birds except cooking and eating them but seems like a big deal to most !--I wouldn't know one if I saw it !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 16, 2018)

Morning everyone.  Raining here,  like cats and dogs.  Temps sposed to drop to freezing tonite.  Bong time!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## mrcane (Feb 16, 2018)

Yep......:48:........


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2018)

good morning. Having a bit of sour tangie this morning. Variety ya know.

I love birds. Love the canadian geese that winter here. We have a lot of seagulls too which is weird for a desert,  but they came up the columbia river from the ocean. We have a flock of quail, california quail that comes to the cracked corn bud puts out. We have doves and then the little birds in houses all over the yard.  
And that is all i have to say about that. LOL.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2018)

Umbra, i just saw your camellias. They are beautiful. We can't grow those here.  If i was there i would bring some in the house. Oh i wish we had flowers.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

We got Purple Sage and a Bird of Paradise plant !-Which were here when we got here !-Had some banana trees but I kilt them on purpose and it wasn't easy !--Nastiest little bananas I ever had !--Then we got da dam palm trees --Not coconut palms !--They make some kind of nut !---I don't seem to have much interest in plants U can't consume !--I have been secretly shopping at Burbee Seed though !-- Thinking about some blueberry plants !--Found a pack of 3 plants from different varieties bred for the southern heat !-- $39 ?--Seems like a good thing to do with used nute water ?
Use it to grow blueberries and use the berries to make Blueberry Merlot  ?
Found some other things too !-- I'm kinda thinking about some drip and drain hanging strawberries in the grow room !-- Bloom or Veg ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

I was talking to D.D. this morning and she told me they pushing for more vets to run for public office and I should consider it !--That is about the funniest dam thang I ever heard !-- A pot farmer in a prohibition state plus I smoke lots of weed and 1st time I open my mouth they would bounce me right out the door !-- I guess it would be cool to get elected but I can't see it lasting but a couple hours or days ?-- I don't want a job !


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2018)

Most politicians don't want a job either, that's why they go into politics. If they actually had to work for a living, there'd be healthcare and a living minimum wage standard.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

I got a job !-- I'm a pot farmer in a prohibition state !

And I can kick it !

Keeping my as* outta jail is a full time job ! 

View attachment 20180216_131648.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

13 more indictments ?--Oh Hell No !-- Me and the scooter dog will be on the beach !--I ain't even going there !-- Umbra I just couldn't be a "pubic" servant like that !-- I ain't going down with no rotting sinking ship like so many seems willing to do !-- We Out !


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

Where da beach ?-- Fog is getting thick again !-- I came home after that truck almost hit me !--Scooter ain't no match for 4 wheels when they hit U ! 

View attachment 20180216_140337.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 16, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnFtk6XeZjw[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 16, 2018)

I have been enjoying the sun today and getting some garden fun in too. Pulled a bunch of weeds, turned over the compost bin, cleaned up a bit and added soma that compost to one of my beds. Oh and had a homebrew and a bowl... Worm casting tea in the bucket,  gonna give my cabbage and brussel sprouts a shot...
I can&#8217;t wait till spring is really here...This sunny weather is just tryin to trick me... 

View attachment AFE692AB-82F2-4EE3-B7A4-F1F3F7F784FB.jpeg


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

Looking good RE !-- We all know I don't do that dirt stuff so I was surprised that I got Roma and Cherry Tomatos up and peppers planted !

-O.K.--Don't be looking at me like that !--Just because I'm a water farmer don't mean I can't do dirt !--Tomatos--sweet peppers - onions --garlic--celery --oragano--and basil !---and some dill !--but that's all !--For now !---Don't tell no body U heard I was playing in the dirt !--I'll just deny it !-- I don't know nothing  bout dirt farming !


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

Watching me some Olympics tonight !-- Them women sliding down them ice hills like they do weaving trying to hit all them poles with they shoulder on the way down !-- I would probably be good at that !-- Bumping into stuff is one of my specialties !-- Now they going real fast into a steep curved ramp and going real high while doing tricks and stuff !-- I tell U right now I go that high in the air off a ski jump ?--Tricks or not I probably be picked up off that ice on a stretcher !-- Be like a bug getting hit with a Fly Swatter !--Or a yard dart ?-- We already know I don't do a good yard dart !

The spirit is willing but the flesh be broke already but they find the cure to aging I'd do it !--That going fast down hill hitting them poles and stuff !-- Not that ice yard dart stuff !-- Make me break bones and stuff !--I hate it when that happens !


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2018)

I need to go back and find that post # !
-- Don't do it Other Keef !--
 U a dam trouble maker !-- U better take some caps or something ?---Try to get me in trouble again !-- Just call me Sgt. Shultz !-- I zee nothing !--I ain't saying nothing either !-- We gonna just higher and just watch the Olympics and mind our own business !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 17, 2018)

umbra said:


> I honestly don't know whether its hype or the real deal. I have sour punch, mimosa, and C banana. I did taste some of the banana punch and it is fire, but so are the other purple punch crosses and C banana is fire all by itself.



 I would do almost anything except for eat a tide pod to get some of those symbolic genetics Around here if you can find the seeds everyone wants double for them


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

Morning OFC !-- 5:45 --65 and dark at the beach !-- Working on glorious Wake and Bake !-- Kicked the jams off this morning with Neil Young !-- "Southern Man "!--Got Lynyrd Skynyrd  lineup behind it !-- The Ballad of Curtis Lowe !-- I am a non denominational bluesman !-- Might be a day for some Gov't Mule and BlackBerry Smoke ?-- The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down !--
What da hell ? -- Let's just throw "The Battle of New Orleans " in there !--Be a patriotic morning !


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

The Ballad of John Henry ?-- The Cherokee Nation ? --Still trying to figure out the theme for the day !
It's a little early to be this high ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

Giggy sending me some '88g13hp pollen and I'm spank me a bunch of girls again !--Breed a bunch of girls then find any prizes !--There will be some ! 

View attachment 20180217_063110.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Feb 17, 2018)

morning ofc,,,today is lego land day ,,,I'm taking my son and one of his friends to LEGOLAND for his 5 birthday ,,,


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

What up Zig ? -- Legoland ? --I never been there !--Is it close to Miami ?-- Legoland ? --I never heard of the place !

I had to get a certified copy of my birth certificate for the Social Security application !-- That name ain't on  none of my 3  honorable discharges from the army !--They got them other 2 names !--I think the SS people gonna have some more questions I better start ordering up certified copies of stuff they don't even know they'll need !--Ain't nothing easy !--Just who da hell am I anyway ?--I get so confused !-- I think I just stick with Keef !--Easy enough to remember !-- Who ever filled out my birth certificate couldn't spell for sheet !--How U misspell your last name anyway ?--Don't matter !--I ain't used that name since I was 21 and took a new name !--It's complicated but legal !


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2018)

Budlight said:


> I would do almost anything except for eat a tide pod to get some of those symbolic genetics Around here if you can find the seeds everyone wants double for them


I'm doing a seed run with sour punch, mimosa, and a few others and the Oregon lemon male I still have.


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

What up Umbra !--
I got "Lemmy" on hold in veg for when I need him !--Your Squish-x-Oregon Lemon!-- Fine looking young male ! -- I also got his sister !-- The Lemon is there but I bet there is a better lemon in there so I probably F-2 them just to find the fine lemon I know is there !-- I didn't have Lemmy when I bloomed his sister and I had a little BBSL pollen left and I wanted a good tasty lemon so I hit a bottom limb with the pollen !-- I got 6 babies in veg !-- I'll have a fine lemon one way or another !
The Dank part is a given !


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2018)

Might have some accident seeds. Looks like the lemon louie got hit with some apricot head pollen. Double purple doja F3 got some too.


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm jealous !--Like U said --I don't need anymore Indicas!--U right too !--but --I got a disease U know !-- Can't help it !--- Still don't mean I ain't bird dogging some  Deep Chunk and The Definitive Domina !-- Double Purple Dojo ? --Purples ?--I hate U dude !


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2018)

Devil's tit 3 weeks under spydrx 

View attachment 20180217_075331.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

It's the LEDs !--I don't understand it and I don't need to ! --They bring out the frost !


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2018)

If someone told me this, I'd be skeptical. But seeing is believing.


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

I keep them smaller than U but this is your Squish -x-Oregon Lemon and Rose's Purple Haze --Next Wednesday will be 4 weeks !-- 
Plus 5 gallons of frozen Apple Wine !-- The block of ice had 3 gallons of liquid in it so bout another gallon of water ice need to come off and we got Apple Jack !--Got an empty fermenter !--I'm need some blueberries ! 

View attachment 20180217_100234.jpg


View attachment 20180217_100303.jpg


View attachment 20180217_100338.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

Umbra the LEDs are all I have ever known !-- Must be them cause it sure as hell ain't my grow skills !


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey Rose I know U keep up with the news---I been real good haven't I ?--U must know how bad I want to say something but I'm not !--Just glad I already started gearing up !--


----------



## Budlight (Feb 17, 2018)

umbra said:


> I'm doing a seed run with sour punch, mimosa, and a few others and the Oregon lemon male I still have.



 I sure hope you keep me in mind when those are done


----------



## Budlight (Feb 17, 2018)

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start :48:


----------



## Budlight (Feb 17, 2018)

Looks like my seedlings are coming in nicely some glue tech cross desert secret menthol monkey ultimate purple Longbottom leaf and some Mendocino purple princess cut  and some  Callio orange 

View attachment IMG_6017.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Feb 17, 2018)

Think Im going to give this one the Chop  I was really hoping it was going to grow out of this but the mutation is just crazy on it

View attachment IMG_1481.jpg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 17, 2018)

Good afternoon potheads, slept in till 10 am this morning. I can&#8217;t tell you the last time that happened... we were out late last night at a local concert by some old friends, we had a great time though... changed my res so farming done for the day.... 

View attachment 21B3B7D0-9783-4818-A74B-EEBF10FD8AB6.jpeg


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

Apple Jack is finished !-- 5 gallons !---Little drier than I'd like but that's the way D.D. like it !--One sip ain't no doubt what it is !-- Took the scooter dog for a nice ride !-- 72 and sun at the beach !--I had enough of it !--Cap time and time to find da bottom of dis pipe then refill it !-- 
Got one those Cornish hen I'm smoke for supper !-- 420 ish !


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

Emma Gonzales at that anti gun rally in Florida -!--- U need to hear the 17 year old  girl talk !-- I wanna be like her when I grow up !


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

Little CKN been in the smoker at 250 for bout and hour !-- Later when I get Froggy maybe some Mac and cheese and a can of peas and carrots !-- I don't do complicated when I don't have to !
Got a nice buzz working !-- Might better get me some caps stuff before lights out !


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

Eric Burden --Sky Pilot !-- Where do we go from here ?--Hall of the Mountain King ?--
Maybe after this there be some CCR -- Fortunate Son ?--Run Thru the Jungle ?--Mane I See Where This is going!---I'm sure I'll work around to Still in Saigon -- Ohio --  and well that music from when they had to evacuate the American embassy with helicopters as the Charlie moved in !-- It was a sad time !--but we had good music !


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Weed ain't smoking itself !--Wake and Bake my peeps !--We got a day to do !--I'm not up to much yet but my heart is in the right place !-- I see Umbra up at O-dark-30 proofing the site !-- Oh ! -It hurts when I do this !-- I got a buzz to work on I see ya'll later !


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2018)

passed out at 9pm, so I woke up at 4am. Going thru youtube videos, lol.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 18, 2018)

morning ofc,,,9 oclock and my boy still asleep,,,,,,had a great day at LEGOLAND ,,,then he had a friend do a sleep over ,,,they got to stay wake late last night 11pm,,,legoland was fun ,,,but bring your check book ,,,for me and two 5 year olds it was just over 500$(for every thing breakfast,lunch admission to the park and dinner,,,also includes 60 for gas),,,enjoying my last few minutes of peace and quiet time before they wake up and I have to cook breakfast ,,, thanks guys


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2018)

Morning Zig -Umbra !-
- Zig -- I don't miss those days !-- My first wife quit taking birth control because she thought a baby would bring us closer !-- It didn't !-- My daughter and I were close until she went away to college !-- She could stay with me any time I wanted as long as the child support was paid !-- The ex  put me thru the ringer from the time we divorced when my daughter was 7 to the time I got custody of her when she was 12 !-- All I ever wanted for her was to be happy and have a better chance in life than I did !-- She and my grand babys are set for life !--She has an engineering degree and a bright future !--I feel I did my job !--We're no longer close but I'm O.K. with that ! I no longer have to worry about her and enjoy life best I can !-- 

Umbra --I hate it when that happens !-- Fall asleep early then wake up in the middle of the night !
I try to plan what time I go to bed and I take my "Night Meds"-- Bout an hour before I plan to go to sleep I take some Cannacaps --Melatonin-- Valerian root -(tell them about the bowl of Ritz crackers and buttermilk other Keef!)-and if I'm hurting I take some Nuerotin but don't tell nobody !-- I try not to take them regularly but when I'm hurting and it's bedtime they help !-- I also have to take sinus meds for my face-- I take Sudafed and benadryl regularly !
Where my pipe?


----------



## zigggy (Feb 18, 2018)

sorry for your pain brother,,,


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2018)

almond trees in bloom, so Benadryl, gummy bears, chocolate martini, and some black hash did me in


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2018)

Zig --Thanks there were some tough times but it's all good !-- Ain't nothing perfect and it could be a lot worse so I have made my peace with it !--
70 degrees with some fog --We headed for 80 wind and sun later !-- Scooter Dog is gonna wanna ride !-- Grow looks O.K. today !-- Be about another month before it really starts kicking it !-- Making a  transition to a bit bigger plants !
Umbra --I have to be careful with benadryl-- Too much brings back my jerking leg syndrome!--I hate when that happens !


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2018)

MZR-X-BBSL-- Grow me some dam Blackberry Hash !--MZR = Mazar-i-Shariff-- The one they have used for centuries to make "Milk of Mazar" --Lebanese Blond Hash !- She a giant indica !-- The Black Berry Snow Lotus male has impressed me !--He gave everything I've had from his offspring an upgrade !-- Somewhere in those MZR -x-BBSL seed is a blackberry pheno and I'm find it !-- Got a group of 5 seed plants behind this one!-- Each one will have to be sexed cloned-- grown out and processed before I even know if it has the blackberry !--U have to be willing to smoke a lot of weed and I do best I can !-- A Showdown between mom and daughter to decide who stays and who goes is up to D.D.!-- I don't want to be prejudiced about it ! 

View attachment 20180218_091620.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm old and I have never seen a move for social change like this since the late 60s and early 70s !-- There was great hope that it would cause lasting change !-- Then Jerald Ford pardoned Nixon and the music died !--I wish them better luck than we had !-- Sure we stopped a war but that meant I got to be in the first generation of American soldiers to be blamed for losing a war !-- I used to have a tee shirt that said -- Southeast Asia War Games ---2nd Place !--No I wasn't there but it was my peeps !--  I got lucky and went up by the DMZ in Korea and partied hard for a year before they kicked  me out !--Anyway I hope the kids and women leading this social change thing don't end up disappointed !

Breakfast ?--Keef's world famous "Mother and Child Reunion Omelet "--Smoked CKN Omelet --With cheese of course !--and some OJ !


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2018)

took the last of the oranges off the tree and made some oj this morning.


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2018)

Looking for a container citrus tree or 2 !-- Maybe this Rio Grande Valley Sweet Lemon they got but I was looking at some dwarf orange trees  as well as blueberry bushes yesterday !--Got a plan for used nute water !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 18, 2018)

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all having an excellent morning :48:


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey Bud !-- I guess it could be worse !-- I get by !-- Gotta be careful though stuff like this make U eat sheet and howl at the moon ! 

View attachment 20180218_132803.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2018)

Alright found me some Bobsled races !--I could drive one !--If it wasn't so cold and maybe if they  had wheels cause I don't do cold or snow !--Brake man ?--More like just hold da flock on man !-- I was watching something about "Red Dawn" with computers !-- I don't know bout that computer stuff but going fast ? --That I know bout !-- I saw them doing some of that biathlon stuff --Shooting and sking ?-- I could see right off they had the wrong gun !-- What is that they use Umbra a BB gun ?
I come by there I take the whole target out without stopping !-- Never happen though cause --The cold and the snow !


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2018)

pellet gun


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2018)

Dam dude I don't know much bout snow but some things is universal !-- Shiny side up !-- Everything else is secondary !-- That's gonna leave a mark !-- I can dig why they wear helmets !


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2018)

If U was high as me you'd be ascared !-- I ain't !--I got one foot on either side the curtain !--That's where I do my best work !-- Other Keef hunts tonight !---He on his own !--I'm going to bed !


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- It's dark !-- Don't have to worry bout a Wake and Bake !-- Woke up high !-- I do it anyway !-- President's Day ?--Is that even a real holiday ?-- Oh it Hurts when I do that !


----------



## zigggy (Feb 19, 2018)

morning ofc,,,nice day down here ,,,woke up early and walked the dogs ,,,getting my boy ready for school ,,,,


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2018)

Have a good day Zig !--Sounds like U off to a good start !-- It's 72 at the beach with with fog bout 100 % humidity out there !--Like liquid air !-- My face ain't happy !--Probably not the humidity but the front moving in with some rain later !-- Had one single cannacap ready this morning so had to wait for lights to come on to go get some medicine weed !-- Decarbing right now !-- Feeling a little beat up !


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2018)

Been stuck on that music from another time -- CCR and some that Apocalypse Now Sound Track and the like  !-- D.D. said I better stop listening to that stuff it was gonna make me crazy again !-- I just laughed and laughed !-- Make me crazy ?  -- O.K. if U say so !-- No !--It's like I'm having Deja-Vu all over again !-- Sympathy for the Devil ?-- 

Leave me alone I'm busy !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 19, 2018)

Good morning potheads! Sun shinin today, not what was predicted but I dont mind...


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2018)

Morning stoners. Frost on the lawn this morning. Even though it is warm during the day, night time temps are still cold. 2Red, rain is coming, lol. Checked pool temp just to get an idea, lol. 48*


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2018)

71 and sunny but we got rain coming later and my face not doing so good !- It's drooping !--Looks like I had a stroke except I walk O.K. !-- Took some more caps while the first dose was still working !-- Umbra I took the cover off the hot tub yesterday let it get some sun !-- I need to use it more !-- 
Need to make a supply run but I'm putting it off till I feel better!-- May be tommorrow ?-- Need other stuff but gonna pick up 2-- 5 lb bags of frozen blueberries !-- I saved some yeast starter from the Apple !--Apple Jack  turned out pretty good !-- Now I need 5 gallons of Blueberry Merlot for D.D. since I contaminated the last batch and made some blueberry vinegar !--Won't happen again !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 19, 2018)

my Grow cabinet is in my insulted but unheated shop/shed. There is a small heater inside the cabinet controlled by a inkbird controller set to turn on at 66* and off at 73*. The cabinet stays nice and warm but never hot at least in the wintertime. My reservoir on the other hand sits below the cabinet and the other morning I checked and the nute mix was at 55*.  I also checked the root zone after feeding and it was also 55*. The plants seem to be doing fine and growing...
Should I think about getting an aquarium heater to raise the nute temp.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2018)

What up RE ?--U chillin or chilly ?-- I guess U could be doing both ?-- -Dam I'm high !-- Anyway if it ain't broke don't fix it !-- If I could get my res in the 50s I would !-- That temp will keep lots of bad bacteria and the like from growing !--I'm on the other end of that !-- My res temp runs in the 70s --It hits 80 the white slime will show up !-- It's not white but clear slime that covers the roots or stem of a clone and keeps it for getting any nute or air !


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2018)

Dis what happened !-- I was minding my own business when I hit this a couple times !--Now I think it is playing soccer in my head and my brain is da ball !-- Uh ?? --What was I gonna say ? 

View attachment 20180219_131814.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2018)

Where's Rose ?--Don't say sick !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 20, 2018)

Morning Troop-airs!  75 and sunny!  I'm waiting on a Buddy to show up.  Scooters away!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 20, 2018)

Good morning potheads, gonna be a brisk day today, and I get to have a bone marrow biopsy...how fun is that?!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi guys, I am here. RE, why a bone marrow test? We have been through those twice, once with my daughter and husband. I hope it goes fast. Do you still have to lie down as soon as you get out? we had to borrow a van, that was in 1980. I hope you are ok. 

Hey Keef, i hurt my back but i am doing fine now. I also was very depressed with the current events. Please let these articulate children save our country. It becomes too much sometimes. The last week was that.
It is  16 degrees here with 2% humidity in the bathroom.  Keef, I ordered a hot vaperizer/humidifier. 

Fed my plants for the first time it made them happy. I hope you guys are all good. 
St Nick, i saw that weather on the news today. enjoy! color me jealous.

Hugs all around.


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2018)

Rose take better care of yourself !-- I logged on to say it might be time for me to crawl under my rock for awhile but U here so so who knows ?-- U know I got those "radical  views and keeping it from leaking out round here is a chore !-- I already said when I grow up I wanna be like Emma Gonzalez ! -- I'm do my best but if I go quite it's because what I got to say would get me kicked da flock outta here !--

RE -- I would suggest morphine !-- Dat sheet gonna hurt bad afterward !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2018)

Bud didn't think it was that painful, i hope yours isn't re. Lumbar puncture? 

Keef, it helps me to know that there are others that share our passion.  I agree a hundred percent that Emma Gonzales is the new hope.  We can email each other, you are not alone.  All those kids are articulate and inspiring. Hope, something we all need now.  I have wanted to tell you, you are doing great and I thank you so much for holding up our bargain. I appreciate ya keef. I know it is very hard. is school shooting political? I am sincere, i guess it could be real quick. 
Like i said hugs to you, this wonderful site where we care about each other.


----------



## umbra (Feb 20, 2018)

Good luck 2RE. Sometimes I have to talk to my dogs about the state of this country. They listen and don't give me a hard time about being a snowflake in a pit of hell.


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2018)

Ain't easy Rose !--I would very much like to pull up some of my old post and say told U so !-- but I don't wanna start anymore trouble !--Time for talk is past !--  Umbra talking to his dogs ?-- The mental image of that conversation is amusing !-- Is Snowflake supposed to be some new kinda derogatory word !-- Don't bother me none !-- I think it's time to lay another bet about how long this will continue ?-- Not long I'd say !

Bone marrow biopsy !-- That would be different than bone marrow donor !--That's what I was thinking about RE !-- I got no idea about just a biopsy !-- Probably still hurt !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 20, 2018)

Just something weird that came up in a blood test while trying to figure out my peripheral neuropathy thing with my feet. Im pretty sure it can be dealt with but gotta do it. Talking to the dogs is good as you mention umbra, they listen and rarely have negative things to say. A chilly day here in NCal, trying to do a little garden planning for the spring but on a day like today it seems so far away...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 20, 2018)

Keef said:


> Bone marrow biopsy !-- That would be different than bone marrow donor !--That's what I was thinking about RE !-- I got no idea about just a biopsy !-- Probably still hurt !



Just a big needle in the hip. Im taking a Xanax 1/2 hour before and Ill get a local during the procedure... Im not sceered...&#128556;


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2018)

That a boy re! lol Do you have diabetes? The neuropathy made me think of that. Lumbar issues? Ok,i will quit trying to diagnose you.
So my straight sister goes to her M.D. and askes him what he thinks of cannabis, and he said the cbd was going to be the biggest thing to come around in medicine for a long time. Glad i wasn't there, i would have oh yeah? big pharma going to do that? Anyway, she is taking high cbd tincture now. She is 6 years older and was very antipot until recently.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 20, 2018)

I get the annual physical complete with blood tests and no one has told me that I&#8217;m diabetic so I trust that...though my mother had and died of diabetic complications(sounds kinda vague...) Whatcha gonna do... Be about a week I guess before lab results come in.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 20, 2018)

Rose, I sent you a pm about something unrelated, did you get that?


----------



## umbra (Feb 20, 2018)

Local Philly musician I knew, diabetic and didn't know it. It was his birthday, I forget which one, he got drunk and went into a diabetic coma, and that was how he found out he was a diabetic. He never did take it seriously and it killed him. Slowly, over a couple of decades he got worse and worse. He was very thin and pale most of the time. Most people just thought he was a burned out rocker, doing tons of drugs, lol.


----------



## Budlight (Feb 20, 2018)

Good day everyone just out of curiosity does anyone here chat on Google hang outs


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2018)

Made my supply run !-- If that was my job ?--I'd fire me !-- I was not in the mood !--Got home before the rain hit though !-- 
RE --They probably give U some Versed !-- Might be the best feeling medicine in the world but  no one will ever know !-- Make U forget U even came to the hospital !-- So even if it hurt ?--U won't remember !
Lots of things can cause neuropathy !-- I think getting old is the main cause ! 

What up Bud ?--I'm lucky to find my way here !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 20, 2018)

All done now, the Xanax made me plenty relaxed, didnt feel a thing... about a week for lab results...I had a hi range of Immunoglobulin M, about 1200...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2018)

No Re, I didn't get a pm from you, shoot, send again please, and it does take a long time to send, sometimes it times out.  I am glad that is over for you.


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2018)

RE U got to watch out bout them Xanax bars !--Back when the docs just threw that kinda stuff at me my car got too high and bumped into another car !-- Most street cops don't really know what to do with the brain damaged !-I play the part well with my experience and all!--- Didn't even get a ticket !-- When he brought me home he decided to put the fear of god into D.D. for letting me drive !--When he told D.D. next time he caught me driving he was gonna take me to jail and have my little dog euthanized --I  just got da hell out the way !-- I knew wasn't no problem with him threatening me but not her dog !-- Po-Po man left with his tail between his legs and I drive where I want !-- She say to Mr. Law Dog if U don't want him driving take it up with the state of Texas they issued him a legal drivers license !--She know the dog people round that woulda brought hell down on him !-- He'd made the news and all !-- 
I haven't been pulled over since !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 20, 2018)

Not to worry Keef, I had my good wifey give me a ride. I took her out to lunch though on the way home...and a beer...
Were both home safe and sound now though...and a bit high too


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2018)

The problem is U knuckleheads don't  eat enough weed !-- I eat more weed than I smoke easy !--
Just had me a dose of caps just now !-- I don't weight it or anything but I probably take about 2 and a half joints of decarbed prime bud as a dose when I'm outta trim !-- Looking forward to raising the amount of CBD in my medicine !


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2018)

Been wondering what Faux news will change it's format to when this unpleasantness ends ?--I think they should make it " The Cannabis Channel " ?-- I tried to see what they were saying but I can't watch long enough !-- I just can't see someone coming back from  what's happening !
I ain't ever gave the NRA any money and I'm not a member!-- I don't even have a gun U can check all the registration list and stuff !-- That list not much different than a pot farmers  registry list in my book !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 20, 2018)

I hear that eating raw cannabis is a pretty healthy thing as well...I may have to do some research...


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2018)

RE I already found the research !-- THCA is very good at treating digesting problems like Crones and Irritable bowel syndrome !-- Don't tell any one but it will also lower A1C (is that the right letter in the right order ?--U know about diabetes then U know what I mean ! )--


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2018)

When i started doing oil a few years ago, my blood sugar dropped to normal. May have something to do with the exercise too. 

I hear that too RE, about raw cannabis. Keef is right, you need to start eating more. I can help ya with that. lol

Hi Umbra, i see you down there. How you doing?


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2018)

Evening all !-- Mac and Cheese just landed on top some caps !-- Hey Rose I saw a study that said exercising 3 times a week can reduce your heart attack risk by 11 % !-- That same study also showed that in contrast --Having a couple glasses of wine a day would reduce your heart attack risk by 14 % !-- Bar's open !


----------



## umbra (Feb 20, 2018)

Doing well. Everything is falling into place.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2018)

that is very good to hear Umbra. Hey, i caught a whiff of the nurse larry and Valentine. woa, if it smells like that in veg, we be in trouble in flower. oh well. 

Keef, 11 percent isn't enough. bummer, i don't drink.


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2018)

Umbra in da house good I got a question !-- That Snowbird thing are they using it in a derogatory way the way they  used to spit the word "Hippy"-- Back in the day ?-- If so put my name on the Snowbird list !
That would be the pistol packing side of the Snowbird list ! -- 
I gotta get back into my seed !-- When I did the oops on pest control  after Harvey --I lost Rose's  Nurse Larry -- Umbra's V-- BOC and the  Plush Berry -x Strawberry Desiel   just wouldn't reveg for me !-- D.D. has sampled the daughter of V by the BBSL -- She said start more V seed the black V is just as potent just not as tasty !-- I got V and BOC seed but PB-x- Strawberry Desiel is gone but I got her daughter and grandchild daughter so I gotta breed me a Strawberry if neither of those are acceptable to her highness !-- 1st though I got 3 Snow Desiel-x- BBSL plant and a boy gonna get bred to Rose's PH and I'm find "The High Pink " !-- Stoners work is never done !


----------



## umbra (Feb 20, 2018)

Working on a couple of things that might fall into that category. Mango kush x blackrose. Devil's tit smells like pink lemonade. Fruity pebbles OG is showing some color.


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2018)

Still packing those trichs on under those LEDs ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2018)

Watching the Olympics again and I got questions !-- When they slide down them hills on them skis why they gotta carry them sticks with them ?-- Seems like U could go faster if U just tossed the sticks !-- Maybe it's one of them old traditions I don't know nothing about !--Iike did carrying the sticks start in case a wolf or something got after U ? --U got a club to fight back with ? -- Snowbird is a word we use down here for people from Snow country who winter in Texas !-- I been on the look out for a ringer vehicle for 100 yard fluffy sand races !--Think I found it in Snowbird country !-- One those things ya'll call a Snow bike !-- Looks like a motorcycle with a track instead of a back wheel !-- That should out run most in that sand ?


----------



## Budlight (Feb 20, 2018)

umbra said:


> Working on a couple of things that might fall into that category. Mango kush x blackrose. Devil's tit smells like pink lemonade. Fruity pebbles OG is showing some color.



They sound tasty man


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2018)

Ya'll got to quit letting me get so high !-- Other Keef want to go play with the storms spirits !-- Edgar Casey-- The sleeping prophet ain't the only one can work while he naps !-- Seems we missed or something ?-- I ain't riding herd on him long as I don't wake up hung over he on his own !-- 
Just practicing my split personality thang in case I ever have to go to court !-- Everybody know U can't direct the weather even in your dreams !-- Every body also knows a sick man belong in the hospital not in jail !-- Watch me shoot sparks out my finger tips ?-- Did U see that ?--I am sooo sick !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2018)

Here is my far red flower initiator. On for 15 minutes at lights out in 12/12 lighting. Supposed to signal the plants for sleep when the lights go out...
Supposed to make flowering happen faster. So far I dont notice any difference 3 days into the 12/12... 

View attachment 33C48A5C-99BE-40F4-9E24-0C270EC1381D.jpeg


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2018)

interested in how this works out.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey Umbra, I don&#8217;t know if it works but it was cheap enough to whip one up and see. 3 small 3.3w far red LEDs and a tiny driver plus a pie pan and a 12 volt wall wart that I already had.

http://youtu.be/Rj4XC6pGJPQ


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Bout 8 am at the beach with stormy weather !--- It's spring time here !-- We might have another chilly snap or 2-- but if I could-- I would risk moving plants outside !
We got a day to do Wake and Bake !-- Weed won't smoke itself ! -- Gonna be rainy so I'm stay inside and high today !-- Don't got much farming to do -- Got a small group coming down next week but until then I just watch them grow !-- I don't know if I need a bloom initiator-- Maybe on plants from seed ?--They seem to take forever to sex but clones jump right into bloom for me !-- Plus I got too many cords and hoses already !-- Each box got an aquarium stone running 24 /7 ---- I got 2 -- 4 spot aquarium air pumps with an air line ran to each box -- Then the cords for the pumps that have to all tie back to a single timer -- Then there's the light cords all going to another timer !--I call it growers spaghetti !-- D.D.ask me one time --What does this cord go ?-- I said I don't know but don't unplug it everything is working !
Old Stoner can't add anymore hoses and cords I already get confused enough !


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2018)

Breakfast !-- The Blue T.E. -- The mom was a Tranquil Elephantizer out of Bohdi with a mighty B.B. King dad out the house of Umbra !-- She a Blueberry with a peppery finish !-- One of D.D.'s favorites !-- D.D. be in this weekend and she just gonna take this  Blue T.E. so I just grow some more !-- Don't hurt my feelings none ! 

View attachment 20180221_082746.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Feb 21, 2018)

morning ofc,,, ,,,,Monday thru Friday me and my son go to mcdonals for pancakes,,,,two days ago we wake up and get ready for school ,,,we head out for mcdonals ,,,after eating our breakfast we left for school,,,as I pull up to the school I notice its closed ,,,my son turns and says oh yea mom schools closed today ,,,,why did you not say something back at the house ,,,I wanted pancakes ,,,


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2018)

Morning Zig !-- U got played !-- U need a better way to keep up with school stuff !
Caps is kicking in --Got --"Creams"--Farewell Concert at the Royal Albert Hall !-playing - Get high --Listen to music -- It's a plan !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2018)

5 lbs of blueberries in a large stock pot simmering away !-- We starting some blueberry wine !-- I probably break the wine making rules too but D.D. likes the end product so that's how I do it !-- I'll simmer those blueberries for a hour or so after it comes to a slow boil--I'll then strain the liquid off the berries and refill the pot with water and do it again !-- I also add some sugar to the pot  somewhere during the boil -- Usually boil the berries a third time to get everything out of them and fill up a 5 gallon bucket-- That has been cleaned with bleach water !-- Anything that go into the clean bucket has been boiled or cleaned with bleach water !-- Anyway --when it cools this evening I'll add my yeast culture and it's on !-- Couple hours hands on getting it started then a couple weeks waiting while the yeast works !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2018)

Good morning guys. cold here. hope you are all warm and toasted... (see what i did there?)


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey Rose !-- 73 and sun at the beach but that changes bout hourly almost to waves of rain !-- I passed toasted at maybe 4 hours ago !-- Not sure what U call this ?-- So much space even my thoughts have echos !-- Hello ?--hello -hello !-- Maybe I need another toke ?
Wine is almost ready to be left alone !-- How did I get this high anyway ?--  Nevermind !--Dam caps !
Gotta love'm !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning guys. cold here. hope you are all warm and toasted... (see what i did there?)



I see that Rose, guess Im not quite there yet then...Ill have another!


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2018)

Got a new past time !-- When I pull up my news channels on You-tube there is a comments section and I been laughing at the trolls !-- They got a bad case of What - about- ism !--- I should stop there !
Wanna get high it's probably 420 somewhere ? -- Waiting the oven to ding so I Can make me Another Dose Of Caps !--


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2018)

RE, how you doing?  I will join you because it is 1:45 pm.... or at keef's house 420.

 a local grower friend brought me some skywalker og. i will taste it now. smells like fuel.


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2018)

Yep my clock is stuck !at 420 !--  Get high is probably not right when U stay that way !--Sometimes I even wake up high !


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2018)

Pharm lives ! 

View attachment 20180221_164415.jpg


View attachment 20180221_164354.jpg


View attachment 20180221_164334.jpg


View attachment 20180221_164227.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2018)

Beautiful Keef.


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks Rose but still burning those leaf tips because I refuse to do a res change during the bloom cycle !-I don't believe in making things harder than they have to be!-- 8 boxes in bloom?-- I just ain't doing it !--- Working on another way !-- Think I found it we'll see ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2018)

Outlaws -- Ghost Riders in the Sky !-- It's the storms U know ?--- I can feel them !-- My batteries is full the storms can stop anytime !

So that's how tonight's music starts ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a very nice cut of skywalker og. Been using it in some of my breedings.


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!--It's dark , chilly and raining and I don't  like it ! 
If any of U guys send me an e-mail or something if I don't recognize the addy or see something I recognize I don't even open it !-- I'm outspoken and there's always some that decide they can shut me up !--Take your best shot !--I give good as I get !-- - Ain't the first time probably won't be the last !--So make sure I know it's coming or there is something I will recognize or I won't even open it !-- --Sometimes they make hunt !-- 

Now back to the business at hand !-- Wake and Bake !-- I hate when I go to bed early and wake up in the dark !
Get me some more coffee and find my lighter !-- I'm bout to do this day !


----------



## zigggy (Feb 22, 2018)

morning OFC,,,,yes keef I was played like a cheap fiddle,,,,thats ok ,,,sat I'm waking him up ,,,getting him dressed putting him in the car then ill let him know oh its sat no school today ,,,,revenge belongs to mom,,,,,,dam that purple looks good


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2018)

Morning Zig !-- He'll probably think it is a treat to have pancakes on Saturday !- Might want to just leave it alone these things have a way of back firing !-- 
50 and rain here !-- So we switch to the rainy day plan !-- Really it's all just the same plan !-- Get high then stay that way !-- Got a good start on today's buzz !-- They say practice  makes perfect ?--- I reacon that must mean I'm pretty dam good at getting high !-- Sure got plenty practice !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2018)

I been watching about that school that got shot up in Florida--That's not political is it ?-- Maybe it could be but I'm not going down that road !-- I just think if bullets cost $25 each it would help a lot !--Let them keep thier guns !--I'm not with the NRA but I've always been around guns !-- Guns ain't nothing but a metal club without bullets !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2018)

Good morning. The kids are giving me hope Keef. These aren't just any ordinary kids, ( kidding)

I have a humidity to 30 woo hoo plants are very happy.


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2018)

Good morning fellow stoners


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2018)

Nap Wake and Bake !-- 
Rose I'll be in line with the women and the young come November casting my vote !-- 
Where's my pipe ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2018)

The mud in my blood calls out for crawfish !-- Live mud bugs not some frozen last year !-- D.D. be in Saturday we might need a sack !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 22, 2018)

My backyard garden this afternoon. This does not happen often where I live...So most of you snow peeps will just laugh at my little bit... 

View attachment 6F18B7CD-2F9C-487E-88FA-AA8969258504.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 22, 2018)

Wazzup?  I made a couple of posts and they gone?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh well, Day 31, 

View attachment Day31 single.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow, thats a big one...


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 22, 2018)

Yeppers, she's a hungry girl too.  Eating what I would normally feed once a week 4 times a week.


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2018)

My face put me down today !-- Just passing thru on the way back to bed!


----------



## Budlight (Feb 22, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Oh well, Day 31,



That thing is a  Monster :48:


----------



## Budlight (Feb 22, 2018)

Good evening everyone :48:


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you!  When we gonna start seeig some new pics outta your garden?


----------



## Budlight (Feb 23, 2018)

Nick  I will post up a couple tomorrow everyones gon to bed already they still look a little bit rough but they sure are coming back around after having a  cal mag  and pH issue a lot of things were different here compared to when I was in Alberta  Plus switching to the LEDs from the HPS but everyone is bouncing back and looking pretty awesome


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- 64 and drizzle at the beach !-- Ugh !-- Long night !-- Face still messing with me !-- 
Nick looking good !-- 
Be glad when I get some of this medicine plant harvested --I hope these high CBD will help me get around more and better !-- This sucks !-- Wake and Bake ya'll !


----------



## zigggy (Feb 23, 2018)

morning ofc ,,,,,,thankfulness to the band and all the fella's


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2018)

What up Zig ?
Sympathy for the Devil -- Ghost Riders in the Sky-- Sometimes ain't no Ryhme or Reason to my music and sometimes it is !-- Got no plan --Caps got me twisted up tight !-- I should probably go see if the pharm is alive but I'm not up to it yet !-- Weather been doing a tap dance on my face !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2018)

Good morning peeps. Wow St Nick, that is a big girl.  Be a good yielder I bet.

I know you all woke to wonder about my humidity...it is at 31 % WOO HOO.

Very cold here. 

It is time for wake and bake peeps.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2018)

Morning Rose !-- I think that is the Nurse Larry Nick been growing we have to ask ?-- Is that NL Nick ?-- Humidity is important Rose !-- I don't know how U keep plants alive in that low a humidity !-- Mine still stays a little under 50 %-- Even water can make a difference !-- Bud trying to adjust to water change I bet !-- RO water gonna always be the same no matter where I grow so I won't face anything but temp and humidity control !


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Cold out.


----------



## Budlight (Feb 23, 2018)

Heres a quick shot nick like I said theyre still coming back around

View attachment IMG_6029.jpg


View attachment IMG_6030.jpg


View attachment IMG_6031.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 23, 2018)

Thats looking great man.  I'm not so sure I'm gonna stick with this water thing.  I came home from a 2 day trip to find all of my clones dead and 8 of 10 seeds failed to sprout.  I took the two seeds that did sprout and put 'em in dirt and re-loaded the cloner.  If I have any more bad luck I'll chuck the whole works. Started this hydro thing 'cause I keep taking longer to finish then watr farmers do growing the same plants.  Truth is,I really like my dirt.  I may be looking for something that frankly, ain't worth it.


----------



## Budlight (Feb 23, 2018)

Thank you for the compliment Nick what kind of coloner  are you using


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 23, 2018)

Turbo cloner.  I was running it with 12 clones and one of the plugs popped out.  Pumped all the water out on the floor and dried out the clones.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 23, 2018)

I been growing inside in soil off and on since the 70's and I pretty much have it down to an art.At least I am happy with it and get a good return for effort.  I ventured into water farming in hopes of the (to me anyways) elusive 60 day finisher.  For a week or two of less lights, I bout decided it's not worth it.  More effort, more money,  way more crap to worry about.  I think I'll stick to manure, compost and peat.  Way cheaper and no chemicals:joint4:


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2018)

I went a week without power after Harvey and only lost some fresh cuts but what happened to Nick  would kill everything in my aero cloners for sure-- power or no power !-- I pop a leak once in awhile in one my boxes !-- No most leak a little on occasion !-- I got 2 options rebuild my spray manifolds or find a gasket of some kind !-- I haven't worried much about it during the winter because the leaks keep my humidity stable at between 45-50%-- I need to bust a move and pick up what I need at the hardware store --Only need some PVC caps !-- Nick I got a 396 gallon per hour pump in my boxes and I've blown out the occasional micro sprayer !-- I get them where I want now I glue them in with PVC cement or even hot glue !-- The problem for me is the drill bit is a tiny bit too big and the micro sprayers can work loose and wobble around until they pop out !--A soft glue holds them in place but U can still get them out to replace or clean !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 23, 2018)

Very nice looking grow room Bud, wish I had the space and know how to do that. Very healthy looking plants!


----------



## Budlight (Feb 23, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Turbo cloner.  I was running it with 12 clones and one of the plugs popped out.  Pumped all the water out on the floor and dried out the clones.



 Dammm that sucks :48:


----------



## Budlight (Feb 23, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Very nice looking grow room Bud, wish I had the space and know how to do that. Very healthy looking plants!



Thank you for the compliments my friend


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2018)

Bud how long till U back in water ?-- U know it's gonna happen !


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2018)

I took clones before I flipped the garage. Old school style I guess, rockwool cubes and some hormone, cover and put under leds. 10 days 100% rooted


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2018)

Bummer St Nick. i am an organic dirt farmer my own self, stick with the dirt man. I am so sorry that happened to you.
Bud, those do look nice.
Umbra, show off. lol  you must have humidity where you live?

 2re, how are you doing?


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2018)

I got roots !-- These are baby seed plants but everybody gets the same treatment !-- Cutting or seed plant and the same nute solution !---I know when I got roots because I can see them ! 

View attachment 20180223_152310.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2018)

Nightshade -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- Cutting that is about to kick it ! 

View attachment 20180223_153238.jpg


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Bummer St Nick. i am an organic dirt farmer my own self, stick with the dirt man. I am so sorry that happened to you.
> Bud, those do look nice.
> Umbra, show off. lol  you must have humidity where you live?
> 
> 2re, how are you doing?


Not that high of humidity, but use the domes and trays


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2018)

Domes and trays 

View attachment 20180223_134355.jpg


View attachment 20180223_134544.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2018)

Gotta love them fat white roots !-- 420 ish ?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2018)

It is 3:07, join me? lol  Nice roots guys.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2018)

Evening all !-- Working a nice buzz at the beach !-- I'm torn !-- I know having a cop in the hood probably works as a crime deterrent but I'm a pot farmer and he between me and the way outta here !-- I just straight up don't like his dog !-- I don't trust it !-- I guess there ever a loud ruckus down here I have to take the scoot and go out the way  cars can't !-- He too nosey too !-- I see him out there giving everybody the evil eye ! --  Ain't nothing I can do about it but I don't like it !--


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 23, 2018)

I appreciate all the sympathy but I gots a solution and I will persevere. I'm wetting a whole pile of seeds in the morning, just in case.  I'll do half the old way and half in rockwool.  At least I'll get something started.  My re-veg is starting to come back, hopefully it'll go nuts pretty soon.  Good news is they are talking radically widening the new medical cannabis law in my state, to allow smokables


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 23, 2018)

Now if they just implement a grow law


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 23, 2018)

Keef,  my solution was to make friends with the dude, but not be friendly you know.  Made it plain that I am a little crazy an I don't like people.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2018)

Too late for that friendly part Nick -- that didn't go well  !-- but I got the crazy hermit part --Pretty much  covered !-- There was an incident !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 23, 2018)

Watching the Thomas Crown affair.  The one with Pierce Brosman.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2018)

Watching the Olympics with the sound off and the music on !-- I remember how cold those winters are !-- I was stationed about 30 miles north of Seoul  !-- I could drive me one of those bobsleds because I drove a jeep down some hills like that !-- Ain't gonna be no stopping so best hold da flock on and drive Yo as* off !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 24, 2018)

Good morning potheads!!! It&#8217;s Saturday, kinda like any other day when yer retired...and don&#8217;t have a job...
Let&#8217;s all get stoned...


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm in


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 24, 2018)

Me too


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !
Wait !-- Nevermind I'm there !-- Been trying to straighnen up some -- D.D. on her way home !-- This good as it gets !-- I'm done and working on a pipe and coffee again !


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2018)

My dogs are entertaining me !-- Got the animal channel on and my Black and white pups are hunting wild horses !-- Horse runs across the screen they try to head it off !-- Looks like they gonna try the pincher maneuver now !-- They some dam hunting dogs !


----------



## zigggy (Feb 24, 2018)

morning OFC ,,my big day of revenge failed ,,,,went to wake the boy up only to be told its sat. no school today,,tried to tell me it was Monday and he needed to get ready for school,,he was not buying it ,,,I had tennis lesson yesterday and I have tennis on fri so today must be sat ,,,he rolled over and went back to sleep,,,,out smarted by a 5 year old


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2018)

Good morning all.

Burr, and snow is all i gotta say. Nah, you know that isn't true. 

I am in for the smoking part. lets do this.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 24, 2018)

58, Dreary and raining here.  Thank goodness the pipe is full.  Methinks I be hibernating today.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2018)

71 and overcast at the beach !-- Humidity is high and the air ain't moving much !-- My face don't like it  but not as bad as yesterday !
So Zig got played !-- Twice ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 24, 2018)

Well I was planning a chill day on the couch but the wifey has other plans. She volunteered us to go pick up trash along the hiway...So looks like were outdoors this mornin...got me earbuds in and tunes playin and off we go...just gotta stay outa the road and keep my rearview open...


----------



## mrcane (Feb 24, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Watching the Thomas Crown affair.  The one with Pierce Brosman.



Love that movie.....Good morning OFC just got home from a week camping and steelhead fishing in the rainforest...talk about cold didn't rain we had about 6 inches of snow Burrrrr...four fishermen two 8# fish not too many wild fish around. 
..........anyone up for a little puff?      :48:.......


----------



## mrcane (Feb 24, 2018)

Going to take this Nurse Larry today ..let her go 70 days...... 

View attachment 20180224_095124.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Feb 24, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Well I was planning a chill day on the couch but the wifey has other plans. She volunteered us to go pick up trash along the hiway...So looks like were outdoors this mornin...got me earbuds in and tunes playin and off we go...just gotta stay outa the road and keep my rearview open...


My wife and I are always out picking up trash......
Some times she thinks that I am a pack mule 

View attachment 20160519_143052.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2018)

Cane --Fishing and camping in the snow ?-- Nope I gotta pass !-- U a better man than me !-- I'm too old for that sheet !-- Run that Nurse Larry for 70 days ?-- Brings up a question -- This Mazar-i-Shariff 
Says it will finish in 60 ish days !-- They use it to make that Lebanese Blond Hash and I read that they let it run until the first fall frost !-- So is it ready at 60 days or when da hell is it ready ?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2018)

zigggy, i love your stories about your son and you. Thanks for those.

Cane, she is very pretty, love the coloring on that one. It snowed here yesterday, but i think it is over now.


RE, good for your wife, i like her. Speaking of wives, tell DD hi Keef. Nice she is home again.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2018)

Will do Rose !-- She about to go to bed !-- 12 hour shift then drive 3 hours --She tired !--Dogs are excited !-- 

I got a plan for moving to fewer larger plants !-- I started a bunch of seed many from varieties I already got and some I don't have !-- Anyway I run that 4 part rotation --4- groups of 2 boxes each --
So every 2 weeks a group comes down and the box gets cleaned refilled and a new group started !--- 8 weeks does not add up to 60 days by the calendar !-- More like 56 days !-- Right wrong or indifferent they come down at 8 weeks !-- So I been after plants that will be ready then !-- Amber trichs ?-- No U outta time !-- I'd be afraid to let some these go to amber !-- Cloudy is where I go !
I'll be using theses plants from seed to feed the rotation while my clones get bigger !-- The plan is to run  4 plants little bigger plants! per box instead of 6 !


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2018)

Come down Wednesday !--
Strawberry-x-BBSL
Nightshade -x-BBSL 
Mazar-i-Shariff-x- BBSL 

View attachment 20180224_125333.jpg


View attachment 20180224_125202.jpg


View attachment 20180224_125138.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2018)

What I do now with 6 smaller plants per box !-- Hybrids on the left and mostly indica on the right ! 

View attachment 20180224_124953.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I got what I need let's do this day !-- I am waking and baking !-- Building me a holy buzz cause it's Sunday !-- Just always remember to have some "Sympathy for the Devil"-- Listening to some Rolling Stones and working a pretty nice buzz !
68 and overcast at the beach rain coming !-- We could use it ! 

View attachment 20180225_064124.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2018)

Good morning ofc, the wind is howling, still dark.  Ok, I will. lets do this.

Keef, nice cup. sweet.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 25, 2018)

Morning OFC raining and windy here.....
Wake and bake my friends.....:48:.........


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2018)

We playing try this weed -- Have a toke of this what do U think of that one ?-- I'm give up !-- Too high to know anymore !-- I'm impressed with AK48-X BBSL!-- Serious weed right there !-- NL-x- BBSL don't play either !-- She has smoked me under the table !--On top those caps too !-- Letters on the key board beginning to move around !-- Maybe it's just me ?


----------



## zigggy (Feb 25, 2018)

thanks mom,,,he's my whole world,,,some times i feel bad not having nice pics of prime bud or a real nice grow room to post ,,,seems like all i do is talk about is my son and church,,,,as soon as i live in a weed friendly state i will post pics of my little op i got going on ,,its not much but it works for me,,,just want to say thanks for having me and thanks for all the support i get here both with growing and more importantly the moral support ,,,,zig,,,p.s ,,,morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 25, 2018)

Good morning ofc, suns up, bout 40 out there but I&#8217;m in here and the temp inside is about the same as my age....


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2018)

U doing the right thing Zig !-- Keep it down low !-- There's lots going on in Washington and who knows maybe ending national prohibition will be part of whatever comes out of this !-- I'd like to smoke a legal joint before I die !-- Being a pot farmer  in a prohibition state and posting pics of it is not the smartest thing in the world !-- Posting on the  OFC is my middle finger to prohibition !-- For things to ever change people have to stand against it !-- Kinda hard to do that without going to jail round here !-- Then there is the risk that I piss someone off with a post and since most know who and where I am --It wouldn't be that hard to drop a dime on me !-- Or something else !-- It'll be a race for me to make it to the end of prohibition without getting caught !-- Too late for me to stop now ! -- We working on making the grow vanish !-- I hope to have a permanent grow set up in safer spot by this time next year !-- Get something set up so I can defend it !


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Busy as usual. Trying to get as much done as possible.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2018)

Never used lady bugs before but I'm bout to order some and turn them loose on the grow !-- What can anybody tell me bout using them --in da house !-- How many I need ?


----------



## Budlight (Feb 25, 2018)

Keef said:


> Never used lady bugs before but I'm bout to order some and turn them loose on the grow !-- What can anybody tell me bout using them --in da house !-- How many I need ?



 When you first turn them loose youll have to give them a drink of water so just missed  The lids of your bins down


----------



## mrcane (Feb 25, 2018)

I love this diggin in the dirt stuff ...
      Smoke break.....:48:..... 

View attachment 20180225_100152.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks  Bud !-- Will do !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 25, 2018)

Why is it making babies sounds funner than it is hope everyones having a good day so far :48:


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2018)

Keef said:


> Never used lady bugs before but I'm bout to order some and turn them loose on the grow !-- What can anybody tell me bout using them --in da house !-- How many I need ?


I wait until lights out to release them. I will store them in the vegetable crisper in fridge until I need them. I will lightly mist plants with straight water, then release about 1/5 to 1/4 of the contents spread out over as many plants as possible. In 4 or 5 days I will do the same again. You will find lots of dead lady bugs everywhere. It will keep bugs on your plants and feeding this way. It will last 3 to 4 weeks and some ladybugs will set up residence and stay until end of grow.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey Umbra, brewin that Alt Heady Topper today... 

View attachment 7D91CB9E-81AB-4F37-B42F-CB70220ECF5B.jpg


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2018)

That's a great beer my friend. Lots of hops in that 1.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2018)

Sounds like a plan Umbra !--


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 25, 2018)

Keef said:


> Never used lady bugs before but I'm bout to order some and turn them loose on the grow !-- What can anybody tell me bout using them --in da house !-- How many I need ?



One thing you need to be aware of.  Them little darlins leave snail trails all over the place and they really get around.  I would put some thought into containment.  I used to lease my extra acreage to an organic farmer.  1st time he turned 'em lose,  My house was crawling with 'em.  Not pretty!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2018)

It would be worth it Nick to get rid of bugs !-- I been fighting white flies for awhile !-- The Borg will be around soon !-- They like spring down here so to eliminate them I'll deal with the lady bugs !
They'll he back and to have a solution will be worth it !-- I figure I jump in a figure it out on the fly !
There is a special problem that comes with a continuous roration -- I always have something in bloom close to finish so I can't shut down and sterilize the grow room between cycles !-- The lady bugs should take care my problem !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey Keef,  you can appreciate this 

View attachment 20180225_211324.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2018)

U bet Nick !-- Looks good to me !-- Love my seafood !-- Growing up in East Texas seafood was fried catfish !-- D.D. still introduces me to new seafood dishes !-- Only thing is I don't eat oysters -clams and muscles or squid and Octapus !--That's bait to catch real fish !


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2018)

We dined on left over pizza !-- Yummy !--Not !-- 
I been watching the highlights and Olympic closing ceremony !-- Sometimes I know what stuff is without blinders !-- That dam curling ?-- That's a stoner sport no doubt !--Sit around having a couple tokes between stones ?-- I could dig that !-- I ain't sweeping though !--Too much like cleaning to be fun !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 25, 2018)

I spent my summers growing up as a mate on a deep sea charter boat in Daytona.  Been eating seafood since I wuz little.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2018)

D.D. and I been talking about the beach house -- I think we might sell it in the next year or so !-- 
It's too crowded around here for me and there is no cover !-- We thinking about a place over in East Texas !- --I can turn a nice profit off this place !-- Housing at a premium after Harvey ! -- Kinda wanted to just move a little more inland but stay withing reach of the coast !-- Don't really matter to me but that thick cover like I grew up over in East Texas would make things easier to secure the grow !-- I got a place in mind !-- We see how things go !


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2018)

Rose, I wanted you to know what that freebie green crack cbd fem looks like, lol. 

View attachment Hso-Green-Crack-CBD-3-600x600.png


----------



## zigggy (Feb 26, 2018)

morning guys,,,,,,


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Umbra that is a beautiful plant !-- I thought U was color blind !-- I'm not so sure anymore !


----------



## zigggy (Feb 26, 2018)

i used them a few times,,,they work ok ,,,,,what everyone said about the water is true,,,also the cat i ordered mine from told me order them on a Monday ,,,,if you order them on a Friday and they ship on Friday they may sit in a hot warehouse for a few days ,,,killing half your ladys


----------



## mrcane (Feb 26, 2018)

Morning OFC... let's burn one.....:48.....
Umbra that sure is Purdy !!!!


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2018)

Morning Zig --Cane !-- They told me to do that on some predatory mites I ordered one time !
Oh we burning Cane !-- 62 and overcast but I think it clears up later this afternoon  !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2018)

Good morning potheads, rainin this mornin...That sure is a pretty flower umbra...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2018)

OMG UMBRA, i have one growing, how can that be so beautiful?  I want a taste report please.  that is just amazing. 

Good morning all. I am having an ethical discussion with myself. I may have to get your guys opinion.  It is about who gets oil? does a prescription drug addict get oil cause they can't sleep? If they call and beg, and I mean beg for more? I can't take that. And how bout a bladder cancer patient that drinks and has drank for 50 years and the doctor told him to quit it and he doesn't, do i give oil?
Thanks for your considerations.  I am off to the trainer... be back soon. 
Smoking some kali mist/haze this morning. Thanks for those seeds umbra. I like this stuff.


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2018)

Morning everyone. Rose, no good answers to your dilemma. Just traded ATF x wookie for Allen Wrench. Very sativa looking.


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2018)

Rose my solution would be to simply remove yourself from the decision !-- U need someone else to distribute your meds !-- U the pharmer !-- That's enough !-- People call U about meds U refer them to your distributor !


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2018)

I put a rack of spare ribs in the smoker bout 9 last night at 225 degrees and just remembered them !-- They right !--Just pull those rib bones out !-- fork tender !--- D.D. still asleep but she gonna complain because I just used salt pepper and smoke instead of our BBQ  rub !-- I think I better have another taste!-- just to be sure !and on top the caps?-- I be flying low soon !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2018)

Keef, my mouth is watering...


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2018)

RE-- A pit that is not stainless only last one year down here before it rust beyond use !-- D.D. bought me a small stainless steel electric smoker !-- Smoked those ribs with a chunk of wood bout big as a tennis ball !-- I'm still learning but I had a good BBQ background !-- D.D. and I got our own rub and BBQ sauce recipes with a Cajun flare !-- I wanted to know how ribs would be with just salt pepper and smoke !-- I hate to brag but I got the touch !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2018)

My kids got the touch too, I don&#8217;t know where they got it... Not from me. Some kinda smoker is on my list though...
I do like my ribs!


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2018)

I was looking at a small electric smoker and wasn't sure if it was worth it. We have BBQ at a few different places around here. 1 has 3 55 gal drum smokers smoking all day long. Makes you hungry just driving by.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2018)

We love our Traeger. It was spendy, but worth it.  I smoke a chicken for a while then cook it. oh my.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2018)

My son has a treager, it seems simple enough...


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2018)

I'd like a one of those Rose !-- My smoker is big enough for a medium size turkey but just barely !
Temp only goes up to 250 is my only complaint !-- I like to be able to put a nice dark bark on beef and pork and 250 a little low but I'm figuring it out !-- I do like not having to watch the temp !
I use a brine of 1/4 of sugar and salt in a quart of water and inject the meat then let it set overnight or so !--;dry the meat off and cover generously with BBQ rub !--Then into the smoker  Low and slow !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 27, 2018)

Good morning potheads, everybody sleeping in this morning I guess...Todays recipe calls for mostly sunny and nearly 55*...Just waiting on the flowers...


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2018)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## mrcane (Feb 27, 2018)

Morning all....
Time to lite up.......:48:......


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Got busy and forgot to check in -- D.D. says hello we been sampling weed again !
She partial to this AK48-x- BBSL !-- They all good but I wasn't expecting her to like that one more than others !-- I don't got no lab to analyze my weed !-- Who knows how much THC it has ?-- They all got enough !-- It's them dam terp profiles that is vexing me !--They got so much more to do with the buzz than most know !-- I have negative knowledge about how to breed a very desirable terp profile !-- I give pollen a shot gun blast on a bunch of varieties then go see what I got !-- Got to smoke a lot of weed to figure that out too !-- I do my best!


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2018)

Umbra I wish that Box of Chocolate was more indica !-- I gotta get back into the BOC seed !-- I had a Cafe Mocha BOC and she was very desirable but run right up the middle between sativa and indica !-- It was one of several varieties I lost --Lost GT-X-BOC (V) too so my next project is to bring them back from seed !-- I got about a month of sexing to do first !-- Take a true stoner to remember half this sheet !--I can grow those two but I sure wish they had a little more indica in them !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2018)

Good morning ofc!   I need to transplant some plants today. the femenized seed are proudly showing that they are girls.   That is fun. I hope my cbd green crack seed (freebie) turns out as pretty as Umbra's.   I haven't smoked yet, oh dear. gotta go. :vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2018)

Umbra got a BOTM winner right there !


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2018)

Campfire Strawberries !-- Skewer Strawberry -- Dip in Marshmallow Creme and fire roast as U would a Marshmallow  !--


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2018)

Keef said:


> Umbra I wish that Box of Chocolate was more indica !-- I gotta get back into the BOC seed !-- I had a Cafe Mocha BOC and she was very desirable but run right up the middle between sativa and indica !-- It was one of several varieties I lost --Lost GT-X-BOC (V) too so my next project is to bring them back from seed !-- I got about a month of sexing to do first !-- Take a true stoner to remember half this sheet !--I can grow those two but I sure wish they had a little more indica in them !



The sour dubb x BoC is super indica. I put a few things away for ya, just haven't gotten to getting them out.


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2018)

Umbra I wasn't hitting U up for some seed !-- Truth is if I could never have another variety besides what I got I'd be just fine !-- That don't mean I would turn some down though !-- I know what U breed and I'm a fan !-- I lost that Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel too !-- I got her daughter and grandchild  and they just as dank but they make fluffy bud and the Strawberry is different !
I got no more seed for the original !


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2018)

Insane Jane Strawberry diesel hit with some apricot head pollen 

View attachment 20180226_202222.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Feb 27, 2018)

Dammmm beautiful Umbra I guarantee shes going to taste as good as she looks


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2018)

Another beautiful shot from umbra. Insane jane strawberry apricot head. wow

My birthday is tomorrow you guys. 66. when did that happen? 

Going to go take some clones now.


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2018)

Granddaughter of Umbra's Plush Berry-x-Strawberry Desiel -- She dank but I wish it had a little more Strawberry!
Many more to U Rose ! 

View attachment 20180227_160427.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2018)

You guys are rocking the dank. thanks keef.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 27, 2018)

Got the results of my bone marrow biopsy today. I have been doing fine all week awaiting the result but got a little nervous as this mornings appointment was closing in... I don&#8217;t have Myeloma, but MGUS (Monoclonal gammopathy of undetermined significance) that&#8217;s a mouthful of sh*t... my doc says though that it will usually progress to Myeloma at some point though but how fast is anybodies guess. I go back for further blood tests in 4 months and then 4 months after that. That should give us an idea about how fast or even if it is trending that way... I don&#8217;t have any real symptoms other than my peripheral neuropathy which is the reason this blood issue was found... and normally there are no symptoms until it becomes serious... well I&#8217;m in the research mode as I have about 4 months before taking the next step... I did read a little about treating MGUS/Myeloma with cannabis but not a lot of info out there...
Well, cheers...


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2018)

O.K. RE !-- Time to start eating weed !-- Smoking is fine and dandy but the health benefits is all in the eating it !--Cancer cells can not survive in the presence of  THC/ CBD !-- No one is sure of how much it takes to reach that threshold !-- We got a thing we can do !--An oral dose of  60 grams of RSO in 60 days !
Ain't easy staying that high that long !-- Talk to Joe Camel and his "F-U" cancer car !-- Doctors can't cure cancer but we can if it's early enough !-- Rose and Umbra know about these things !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks Keef, I guess it&#8217;s not cancer yet but as the doc says, it will probably go there. It&#8217;s just the rate at which it does. I might die of something else before that happens. My dad had prostate cancer but died of something unrelated at 92... But all that said, I&#8217;ll do whatever I can to live long and prosper...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2018)

Yep, i would suggest a trial of Rick Simpson oil. A high cbd is much easier to take than a full thc and perhaps better for cancer? I don't think we know for sure. I like having both in my oil..


----------



## Budlight (Feb 28, 2018)

I sure wish I had an extraction guy out here I think Im going to have to learn how to make me some of that high proof grain alcohol its like 60 or $80 for a small bottle of that stuff out here


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Wake and Bake time !-- U know the drill !
Yo Bud -- All the extraction knowledge U need lives here !-- The ethenol for RSO is fun to make but U can get a gallon of absolute ethenol --(that means 200 proof alcohol )--online for $60 !-- Alcohol and a Rosen Press will give U the extract U need for what ever U want to use it for !-- Gummies --Lolipops or filling e-cig cartridges with hash oil from a Rosen Press !-- U gonna become the extraction man !
Now the rest of U !-- Weed ain't smoking itself !-- Coffee is on and the pipe is lonely!-- Do your duty !


----------



## zigggy (Feb 28, 2018)

morning all,,,,,,,


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2018)

Scissor hash day !-- Don't want to talk about the unpleasantness involved in getting the scissor hash !
Morning Zig !


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2018)

good morning all.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 28, 2018)

Good morning potheads, might be a sunny day today...


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2018)

Happy Birthday Rose !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 28, 2018)

Keef said:


> Happy Birthday Rose !



Yes, happy birthday to you, Rose! Hope it&#8217;s a good one... you and I are the same age for a few months...


----------



## Budlight (Mar 1, 2018)

Hope everyones having a good evening  :48:


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2018)

Good morning ofc 

View attachment 20180228_221425.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 1, 2018)

Good morning potheads, Umbra, your such a show off!!!
That is stunning.


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2018)

thank you 2Red, they just keep coming, lol


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2018)

Good morning all, thanks you for the bday wishes, i had a great day. 

Umbra, more beauty? thank you.


----------



## Budlight (Mar 1, 2018)

Good day all Umber that pic is crazy beautiful job my friend :48:


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- Weather change got my face locked up !
Umbra don't be telling everybody the secret to how U did that !--


----------



## mrcane (Mar 1, 2018)

Morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW......
Going to take this last plant I have in flower her name be Funk..... 

View attachment 20180301_112632.jpg


View attachment 20180301_112021.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2018)

OH MY GOSH CANE, she is funked up! Huge colas and nugs? wow.  Nice job guy!


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2018)

Cane nice job


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 1, 2018)

Oh!!! and mrcane has got a purple thumb too! Most excellent!!!


----------



## zigggy (Mar 2, 2018)

morning ofc,,,,man I wish could do that ,,,,,,ill keep trying thou


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Still fighting my face!-- If it's not better tommorrow I'll maybe go to one those out patient clinics ?-- I need them to take a culture and give me the appropriate antibiotic !-- Might be best to do it on the weekend anyway !-- They take an x-ray then a bunch of people come in and start asking me all those questions again !-- If I have an infection I just want an antibiotic not become a show and tell object again !
Ya'll keep the faith !-- I be around !


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 2, 2018)

hope you get better Keef...


----------



## mrcane (Mar 2, 2018)

Good morning OFC looks like we are going to have a little rain here today ....
Morning puff???....:48:......


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2018)

Rain n more rain


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2018)

umbra said:


> Rain n more rain



Finally we&#8217;re getting rain in the foothills and snow in the sierras!!! Yay!!!

The last two days I&#8217;ve been fighting with replacing my water heater. I finally won the battle today! Now I can take a nice hot shower....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi Peeps, 
I rocked the 66th birthday and now i am pooped. Keef, i hope you feel better soon. 
Glad you get a shower re
Umbra, hi.

Cane, sunny here with wind, can you believe we have wind?? lol   Hi Ziggg

Hi mr fist, good to see you over here. How is business? I hear it is cold down there.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey Rose, glad your birthday was a happy one...
Mr Dylan predicted our weather tonight, A hard rain gonna fall... & cold too...


----------



## zigggy (Mar 3, 2018)

lady's,,,,, gentlemen time to smoke to donuts


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Rain and 68 at the beach !-- Dragged my old as* outta bed !-- Seems a little better and I got no fever so maybe the worst has passed for now !-- Having some coffee and catching up on the week's news -- I need to do some cloning later if I can !--,Wake and BAKE my peeps !-- It's  what we do !


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2018)

Dam !-- I need to get better quick so I can start expanding the grow !- I spend a couple days in bed and get up to a brand new world !


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2018)

Smells like weed decarbing in the oven !--Somebody need to get they old as* back to the pharm and make sure all is well !-- Got to take cuts that will be harvested in - ?-- Too many words and thinking !-- They be ready when they ready and done with that math !-- Got another month of light harvest!-- Ding-Ding !-- Decarb done gotta go !


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2018)

Got some that weed that make U wonder bout stuff !-- For instance-- If your job is to take care of chickens --- Does that make U a Chicken Tender ?
Stoned minds want to know !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2018)

Keef, I thought that was pretty funny but I sure got a blank look when I told it to my wife...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2018)

LOL you guys.
Keef, i am glad you are better, did you have the flu? My son just called and got the flu today at work. They prescribed tamiflu, hope it helps him. I worry about him with seizures and the flu, even though he is 40 years old.  

I seem to be sleeping for two days, perhaps i partied too much.. Mr rb and I got way to loaded the last few nights. it was fun. good night now.

My computer went nuts again, was on the phone with tech support for 3 hours. did i say good night now?


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2018)

No Rose no flu !-- When U try to bust concrete with your face and end up with it put back together with plates and screws U gonna have problems !-- Weather changes cause inflammation !-- Been lucky not having many infections ! -- Got most my farming caught up but did too much so I'm down for awhile ! -- Took me a 2nd dose of caps and filled the pipe for 420 !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2018)

Went to a life celebration or so it was called for friend and neighbor today... then out for a drink... still at the California club on the back patio smoking a cigar and sipping a whiskey... wishing I had the foresight to bring a doobie... oh well I&#8217;d prolly have to call a taxi if i had so it&#8217;s good I guess...


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2018)

RE sorry about your friend !--I'm sure you'll miss them !--  We come into this world alone and we leave it alone !-- What comes next is not for mere mortals like U and I to know !-- I'm a long ways from a religous man but that don't mean I think it is over when we die !-- I can accept that there are some things we not meant to know ! -- I have done my share of open minded research about religion especially the religous practices of some ancient cultures !-- Was gonna trace the holy number "3" back thru time and see what made it that way !-- The 3 main parts of the Egyptian soul --The Ba -The Ca and the Ahk !-- Seems the power of the 3 is world wide too !-- Still don't know why and where it started !


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2018)

Only thing I'm sure of is I'm like high-high and looking for some music !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2018)

Keef said:


> Only thing I'm sure of is I'm like high-high and looking for some music !



This is not a bad place to start...but then I been a little obsessed lately...
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bOlBEwsU28I[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 4, 2018)

Late at night, had a few tokes and surfing around the tube....found disjointed season 2 and about episode #5, starting to get interesting or entertaining at least. Er,maybe Im just stoned...


----------



## umbra (Mar 4, 2018)

I liked the ending


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 4, 2018)

I havent got there yet...yeah Im just high&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Time to do what we do !-- Wake and Bake !-- 
Spring time !-- Outside farmers if U don't got your cuts rooting and your outside plot prepared -- U behind already !-- Bigger they be when U move them outside -- The bigger they be when U take them down !--
 They got this thing called an ascending light scale and decending light scale !-- It gives me a headache but it is the best way to bring your inside plants at 18/6 into light sinc with what the sun is doing !-- If U move them outside in the spring from 18/6 to something like 14 / 10  as the days get longer in spring ?-- There will be light shock as the plants adjust to the new "day" !
Straight from 18/6 to outside they gonna switch to bloom for a few weeks then move back into veg !-- It won't kill them but U lose grow time when they coulda been kicking it they sit there trying to figure out what time of year it is !
O.K. that's  my morning sermon !-- Best it was about this and not that other stuff !
I got my pharm pretty much caught up yesterday but Dam did I make a mess !-- When and if I can move I'm do some cleaning !-- Mostly sun and a high of 80 at the beach today !


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

I know most of U know about stuff like this !-- Most of U know more about weed than me but U can't just assume everybody knows everything about everything !-- We got a long grow season in the south so I used to go from 18/6 straight outside in the spring !-- The plants will have plenty time to adjust !-- It would be a good thing to know in a limited outside grow season !


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Barney's Farm-- Nightshade with a Black Berry Snow Lotus dad !-- I just call it breakfast ! 

View attachment 20180304_092522.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Mar 4, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Frikin freezing here.
Nice buds Keef. Wake and bake....:48:....
No more outdoor grow for me...just to much rain....


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Morning Cane !-- It'll do the trick !-- but got me kinda glued to my chair !-- Thought it was gonna be mostly sunny but not much sun so far !-- Warm and humid !-- Bout 75  last time I looked !-- I may grow outside again one day !-- I'd use it for hash !--Maybe even some sativas !--We got the grow season for them !--  I'll probably grow most of my smoking weed inside !-- I like having control of it like U do inside ! --


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

I was really hoping that Black Berry Snow Lotus would throw some Blackberry off spring !-- It sure as hell changed everything I bred to it !-- Most seem to have an earthy -- forest --spicy -hash-- terp profile ?-- They steam rollers too !-- They put that couch lock glue on U !-- I might be part of this chair ?--- Complicated things like walking and talking might be beyond my present skill level !-- Maybe I need another toke ?-- Maybe not ?


----------



## mrcane (Mar 4, 2018)

Need to do a little seed shopping, looking for something that will have the taste of  blueberry muffins... any suggestions? I had one some time ago, I need to write things down....


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Cane I might /probably have some F-2 --B.B. King seed ?--( BPU-X-B.B)-- I'm sexing some right now !-- It was a reliable blueberry !-- Umbra did good with that one !-- I let it go because I had seed and D.D. perfered the blueberry in GDP-X-BPU-- I also got a Blueberry with a peppery finish in Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer bred to a B.B.King !-- Only got the one plant and no seed though !-- I got too much blueberry but D.D. want them all !-- She a variety hoarder !-- Never wants to let anything go !
I just grow the sheet !-- What do I know ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Several of the girls that missed getting bred to the BBSL are in bloom -- Wonder if that pollen is still good ?-- Wanna find out ?-- Me too but there's this getting up problem I got !-- I tried but it didn't go so well !-- U think U fine while U sitting there but try to get up and U find out just how high U really are !-- Maybe I try again after another toke ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Cane U looking for a Blueberry ?-- Want I should breed U a special order blueberry ?-- I just realized I will probably have a B.B. male and a GDP-x- BPU girl in bloom !-- 2 strong blueberries that I could breed for a few seed if U got time to wait ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 4, 2018)

I limit my outdoor growmsewson by growing autoflower plants. I should hopefully get 2 cycles in the spring summer season. And I cant grow any trees in my neighborhood either as the fences are just not tall enough and the neighbors too close so autos are typically small enough.


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Ladybugs came in yesterday and I just remembered !-- They alive and kicking !-- Used all of them too !-- Divided up between veg and bloom !-- White Flies !-- Get'm boys !
What up RE ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2018)

Good morning friends,

My plants are gorgeous this morning. Maybe i take a pic if anything works.  

So, i have a dog tip. If your dog eats your big roach, and he is prancing like a horse all through the house at a hundred miles an hour and your husband may want to kill you, you give the dog ground black pepper cheese sandwich. It brought him down in 5 minutes. It works and is amazing. 

Cane i am going to do 4 plants outside this year. I hope that is easier.  You  have to fight mold in the most beautiful place in the world, where you live, i do not usually.

Mr Re, I like your song up there. I too am sorry about the loss of your friend. I wonder if we will ever get good at losing friends. That would be a no.


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey Rose !-- Besides the law everything outside is salty here !-- The parents leave me that little place up on the river in East Texas I could be tempted to take some clones for a boat ride !--We'll see ?-- I read that if I vegged longer the terp profile would have time to mature and the weed would be better !-- Good I like that but ain't nothing wrong with it now !-- Make it better ?-- I don't know if I could handle that !-- but I'll do my best !


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

I said I spread lady bugs around the grow !-- Sounds all straight forward but things don't always go by the book for me !-- Here's what really went down !-- I remembered the ladybugs in the fridge and they looked dead to me !-- I was kicking myself for not doing it yesterday when they came in !-- Umbra said spray the plants first cause the bugs gonna be thirsty !-- I'm ain't real good at following directions !-- They looked dead so I opened the mesh bag and wet them down in the sink !-- Bugs commenced crawling out the bag and up my arm !-- So I was shaking and slinging bugs everywhere!-- And that's how I applied lady bugs !-- I don't think this is the recommended method !


----------



## umbra (Mar 4, 2018)

Morning OFC. I can see it happening Keef.


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Live and learn !-- Now I know !-- I'm don't freak out about bugs but I wanted them on the plants not me !-- It was something I am glad was not on film !-- I was like really high -- bugs started getting at me and I'm not doing that again !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey Rose, this weekend was a double memorial for my wife and I...today was an old friend of my wife going way back...In a little town nearby where every one knew everyone...it was a great day reconnecting and remembering friends...Im sure that miss JoAnn was watching everyone having a great time revisiting old memories...Sad days can have happy endings, she fought cancer for many years but it could not kill her friendships and human connections. Well miss her but well still have her as well...


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Sorry RE !-- One is bad enough !-- I was window shopping at seedfinders and looked up the Cherry AK -- Turned out to be the Cherry Pheno of the AK !-- This I did not know !-- How many phenos will the AK throw ?-- I got a feminized AK 48 seed left and my AK48-X- BBSL-- I might have to find out ?
Will it throw a grape ?-- I'm need to know more !
Just took my afternoon dose of caps !-- Time to reevaluate this NS-x- BBSL !--Where my pipe ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Local news say that Statewide there has been over a 100 % increase in the number of Hispanics registering as Democrats for the mid term elections !-- Wonder what got them motivated to vote ?
The news also say we have an epidemic of that fake weed stuff !-- Maybe if they would legalize the real stuff that problem would go away ?-- but what do I know ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2018)

I started pruning roses today. the neighborhood dogs would not stop barking. I was thinking of  poison hamburger. Really harshed my buzz. seriously. 

I grew up in a small town like that RE.    My condolences to you and mrs re.  Keef that is very good news.

I have a headache from the dogs.  Keef I did lol at your ladybug dance.


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Lot of them lady bugs was dead !-- Maybe they was in the mailbox more than one day ?-- I see some crawling around here and there so I'm good !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Time to find some good music and put the Red Carpet for the Grammy's on !-- I haven't seen the movies and not watching for the political dialog !-- I watch it with the sound off anyway !--I like a fine woman dressed to the T's!-- Call it whatever U want ! -- I'm old not dead !-- Taking some caps and filling up the pipe!-- Just gotta find some music and I'm set !


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Landed on CCR !-- I be right now !


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2018)

Lordy that was too many caps or was it the pipe ?-- Don't matter here I am !-- High enough to start to straddle the curtain !-- -- Other Keef got the Oracles out !-- He looking for something that I don't want to find !-- I shouldn't get this high !-- The Oracles -- Rune Stones -- The Book of Thoth (The Tarot ) and the coins of the I-Ching !-- They have thier uses but U might not like what U see !


----------



## zigggy (Mar 5, 2018)

morning friends ,,,,


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- Don't got many words !-- This is breakfast !
A Mazar-i-Shariff of Lebanese Blond Hash mom with a BlackBerry Snow Lotus dad !-- Ain't no blackberry terps at all !-- Just plain old steam roller !-- One day I'm make me some hash out some of this !-Just dry enough to sample !--- She don't play !
Morning Zig !-- Have a good day ! 

View attachment 20180305_082558.jpg


----------



## umbra (Mar 5, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Im too old for this s**t...
Last week ended with my water heater going out so I got to replace that...today I come home to find water running into the street from under my house...turns out the cold water feed to the water heater blew out now. These are pex crimp fittings and I have had to replace 3 of them so far in the 3 years Ive lived in this house... Well I fixed it and now Im just Bitchin about it.... So sorry you guys were the easiest ones to ***** at... Ill just shut up now and have a smoke... thanks for being there for me to complain too, its much appreciated.
Heres to the rest of the day going smoothly:48::48:


----------



## zigggy (Mar 6, 2018)

good luck 2re,,,hope the damage is not that bad ,,and is not to costly to repair ,,,***** all ya like brother we can take it ,,,zig,,,oh yea good morning ofc


----------



## Keef (Mar 6, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I keep up with the news and U know I have a problem of not saying what's  on my mind !-- I'm around but U don't want to hear what's on my mind so I'm struggling not to say something !
As far as RE and his water line break ?-- It wasn't just U there was something in the psychic "air" yesterday !- I'm lay low cause it ain't over yet !-- Trying to accomplish something complicated today may not be a good idea !--At least for me !-- My advice ?-- Get high !-- Stay high and "endeavor to persevere "  !-- How about a day long wake and bake ?- My goal today is to build a most magnificent buzz !--Got a good foundation started !--


----------



## mrcane (Mar 6, 2018)

Morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW.....
Think I will get High.....:48:...... 

View attachment 20180306_071804.jpg


----------



## Keef (Mar 6, 2018)

Morning Cane !-- Working on some of this for breakfast !
Umbra's Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel-- Bred to Bud's Strawberry Rhino -- Then a girl from that bred to the BlackBerry Snow Lotus !-- O.F.C. been good to ole Keef ! 

View attachment 20180306_092128.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Good morning potheads, supposed to get in the mid 60s round here today. I can do that...maybe no leaks today and get some yard & garden stuff done. Nuthin serious though, rain be back next week... Got some boys outa my grow so a little more room in there now...


----------



## Keef (Mar 6, 2018)

61 and drizzle at the beach !-- Mostly overcast for the day not getting much warmer !-- We hit 85 yesterday and I had the AC on !
Time for some more coffee !-- Weed working on me !--


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi guys, RE, i am sorry, that must have been nuts when you saw that water running out of your house. Man, i hope it is fixed now. I like your new Avi.

Cane, pretty morning here too, not as pretty as yours lol. 

Keef, i hear ya.  Your doing really well.

I been sick and now bud has it. Headache and body aches but no fever, weird.
smokem if ya gottum.


----------



## Keef (Mar 6, 2018)

Hey Rose !-- Some days just bees that way !
RE -- I got a patio garden --More or less !-- Mostly herbs and stuff for D.D. !-- I keep green onions -- Got Roma and Cherry Tomatos in an ugly container -- The seed came from store Tomatos !-- Some these little sweet bell like peppers called "Sweet Bites"-- Then celery --Basil and oragano I cloned off the store produce isle !-- I got a bubble cloner by the window and if something get in my way I try to root it !-- Dill is a no go !--Won't root !-- Basil roots everytime !--I chop it down a couple times a year and start over with a clone !-- That right there is not "drizzle"-- That's full blown rain !
I should probably go check the grow but I'm not ready yet !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Whats the difference between a pinch of salt and a punch of salt?


----------



## Keef (Mar 6, 2018)

Spring Break should be building to a flood over the next couple weeks !- I saw one report that said of the over 3,000 hotel rooms we had before Harvey only 800 are ready for occupation and some the people who lost everything in the storm taking up a lot of those !-- Not gonna be much of a spring break this year !-- Many business that depend on tourist gonna go belly up soon !
New one on me RE !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Dont be sick Rose, thats no fun...


----------



## Keef (Mar 6, 2018)

One of D.D.'s friends has a pet squirrel that got injured and his back legs don't work right -- The lady got him some kind of wheel device that doesn't work right because it's too small so D.D. volunteered my services to build him a better Thang !-- When I got up this morning and someone told me I'd have to build some wheels for a crippled squirrel I'd laugh at U !-- I'm need to get a little higher first !-- Face bothering me because of the front passing over with rain !-- D.D. know things like this I do -- Easy !-- Maybe I cut a piece of PVC pipe to size -- Heat it up to 300 degrees so it is soft and can be worked with scissors !-- Put my leather gloves on and rip the PVC and open it up into a "C" -- Lay it down with the opening up then some wheels and axle off an RC car on the bottom and a wide velcro strap across the top of the cradle ?-- I show U when I build it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2018)

You got this Keef!!!
This last weekend up to yesterday has been plumbing hell. So this morning I walked into the house and up behind my wife and says, &#8220;honey, I found a couple more leaks&#8221;, with a disappointed grown, she turned around to this.... 

View attachment B61BAE6E-4A9D-49D0-835A-DAD9B3D8D12F.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2018)

Did she laugh RE?  I hope so, too soon?

Keef, that sounds like a great project for you and mr nuts. I do want to see a picture. 

I am behind in gardening.   see ya, i may take another nap.


----------



## Keef (Mar 6, 2018)

A little sheep skin pad and a velcro strap-- Let the glue dry and done !-- I show U again later ! 

View attachment 20180306_142809.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2018)

I love that so far!


----------



## Keef (Mar 6, 2018)

Got jammed on the design Rose !-- D.D. tell me no sheepskin padding -- Lady say she want a panty liner on it cause he'll pee in it !-- So a belt/strap to hold it in the little fellow -- polish it up some and give it a try !-- and he'll be rolling !-- D.D. sent me a pick of one that lady bought -- It was a piece of sheet !-- This will work fine for a 1st fitting !-- Back when I was working in the O.R. a Podiatrist talked me into making some orthotic shoe supports for some messed up feet !-- D.D.'s sister's wears a pair I made out of PVC for her !-- Her feet don't hurt her anymore !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Minus 57 degrees and 5 feet of snow last night and the world going to hell in a hand basket !-- Never fear!--The pipes full --got caps in my belly -so --Ever little thing gonna be alright !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2018)

Weed lives !-- 1st is the child of this month's BOTM !-- Umbra's The White -x-Nepal Indica bred to a BBSL male and some other stuff I forget what they be !
Yes the nutes are still too hot and I'm burning the leaf tips !-- I'm lazy but I'm working on it ! -- Just looking for the simplist and easiest way to manage the problem !-- Once U burn them leaf tips U can't take it back ! 

View attachment 20180307_081125.jpg


View attachment 20180307_081345.jpg


View attachment 20180307_080948.jpg


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2018)

Just so we straight about the lazy water farmer part ?-- I haven't touched my PH pen in months and I'm not even sure where my PPM pen is and I run a whole bloom cycle without a res. Change !-- 
After U see something enough U know what the plant is saying !-- I'm not there yet but I'm trying to learn to read what the plants say !-- I could probably grow more and better but I want to do that consistently so I need to screw up stuff !--I screw up alot !--  More mistakes I make now the less I'll make later !
It's a shame but I have to smoke my mistakes or make caps!-- We get by !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 7, 2018)

Good morning potheads, a little undermotivated this morning...feel like going back to bed...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2018)

Hope  your not getting sick re. I promise i will get  a new keyboard today.

So i have too many girls.\ LOL what a problem.\   Bleached my old smart pots and hanging in the sun to dry. Need to transplant about 8 girls.   I need to give some of these plants a way.  I am off to the grow shop, my soil isn\'\t ready in the composter, darn it.\ 

Umbra, miss ya man.\ how are you?|\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

Ok, off to get a new key board.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 7, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> So i have too many girls.\ LOL what a problem.



Out of the ten seeds I popped, one was a feminized seed and the rest are MP cbd project seeds, I just pulled another boy so I have 6 left, how bout that, just the number Im allowed by law...hey, Im legal!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't think i have ever gotten so many girls. you got 60% RE?


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2018)

Nap Wake and Bake !-- 
I'm legal !
I'm off to the pot store !
U people make me sick !-- Not really I just wanna know what that feels like one day !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 7, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> I don't think i have ever gotten so many girls. you got 60% RE?



There could be more boys in the works, theyre not all coming out yet...
Youll get there Keef, yesterday I wasnt legal cuz I had too many plants...


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2018)

RE -- Not a snowballs chance in hell I'll see prohibition end down here with this conservative administration in place !--That's not an opinion it's just the way it is !--  U guys in legal states  probably got more to worry about than me ! -- Don't get too comfortable when it comes to growing !


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2018)

I would like to make a public service announcement !-- No body knows everything so for those who don't know -- It is against the law to reload shotgun shells with finish nails even for home defense !--Short barrels will get U in trouble too !--


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2018)

Keef if ya have 20 min to burn then go look at this video about Canada.\ Guaranteed to tick you off. Why do they have to screw that up?|  Here is the link.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75095


our son is bringing me a keyboard, this new one really sucks. sorry.


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2018)

I want to tell on Rose for baiting me !-- U trying to get me kicked outta here ?-- U know I how I be !
I ain't falling for it !-- I got plenty anger already !-- O.K. maybe I look at it -- Later !-- I got the front yard cleaned up some !-- Gonna pay for that with pain !
I'm done being a real person for the day -- My buzz be fading some and we can't have that !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 7, 2018)

Rose, you ever try something like an iPad or one of the other pad devices?
They don&#8217;t work so well for touch typists but I guess that&#8217;s why I like it. Other than using it from my easy chair....I can use 1,2,3 or 4 fingers for typing...


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2018)

Rose squirrel name is "Chewy "-- So Chewy's Chariot !-- Someone else got to sew the straps onto it thru the holes I drilled -- Basic model!-- U sew desired scraping to the frame and apply padding or whatever but this is what she gets after it clean up the edges and stuff !
Is that Bud down there ?-- Where ya been Cuz ? 

View attachment 20180307_165623.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Mar 8, 2018)

good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I'm shuffling thru the Texas sand -- but my heads in Mississippi !--


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2018)

Good morning Chewy is going to love his new chair. Awesome Keef. I love it.

The last day for this keyboard i hope.  Off to the trainer.

2 RE. can you type like really type?\


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 8, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> 2 RE. can you type like really type?\



No, if your a typist then you probably cant type like you would on a regular keyboard but there is a lot to be said about sitting in a comfortable chair and not in front of the computer. For me the iPad is great and I find I dont have all that much to say anyway. I can type just as fast on the pad as I can on the computer because I do it the same on either. The advantage to the pad is the keys are closer together.... I guess, to each their own....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 8, 2018)

By the way, good morning potheads...
I started a batch of homemade em1 this morning, should be ready for the garden in a couple weeks...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2018)

Homemade EM1, how did you make it? good for you! I just got home from the trainer and my son has a new keyboard that is very fancy and i like it and  it works. 

Maybe i should save my dollars for  an I pad. Our son is never without his.


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2018)

Ugh !- Been going downhill all day --Stove up in the neck and left arm !-- I'm a thumb typer and I have thought about a pad or notebook but I'm not sure my thumbs be long enough for a bigger keyboard ?-- I thought watching some news would take my mind off my pains but it didn't do nothing but piss me off !-- How long can this go on ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 8, 2018)

keef, watching the news is painful all by itself... I do watch the news too but ore often than not, its painful... i see lots of people doing the thumb typing on their phones but i've never been able to do that. lots can do it without even looking. not me, and usually i have to proof read and edit the typing I do while watching myself....
Rose, there are several videos out about making efective microorganisms on youtube... I basically started by heating 2 cups of water not quite to boiling temp then added a cup of rice. Let that sit for 10 or 15 minutes and stir occasionally. Then you strain that into a large canning jar and cover with a paper towl. Put that in a dark cupboard and leave it for a week. After a week, skim of the stuff on top and put it in some larger container (a couple gallons size) and add in a gallon of organic milk. I will use a bucket and airlock like keef uses for his wine nd let it ferment for another week. When that is done there should be a layer of curds on top and a bunch of yellow liquid under. The yellow liquid is what you want so strain that out and then add blackstrap molasses in equal volume to it and put it in jugs with lids. these should be good for almost a year of storage. Then you can thin it 20:1 with water and feed it to your garden. easy-peasy but better to find a video for better explanation...


----------



## umbra (Mar 8, 2018)

you made lactic acid bacteria, while it is a part of the consortium of microbes found in EM1, it doesn't include yeast or purple non sulfur bacteria. Pretty important parts of the whole consortium.


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2018)

This what my Voodoo Juice got in it !-- I use it and EM1-- Been outta voodoo juice for several months so I add a healthy dose of nute water from a healthy box when starting a new box  and just keep them growing !-- Got some more coming though because as soon as I add some nute water with bad bacteria in it -- I'm screwed !
It's expensive but I only add 3 mils per gallon when starting a new box and none after that ! 

View attachment 20180308_192348.jpg


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2018)

RE look up Richie Riches Hydro tea !-- Pretty much the same as my Voodoo Juice if not better !-- Even easier is to just fill a sock or womans hose with Fox Farm Ocean Forest potting soil and place it in a bucket of water with a some molasses and a bubbler !-- Them bacteria will come out that dirt and U can remove the FFOF the next day and long as U feed them bacteria a little molasses U can keep a live culture of beneficial bacteria just like dirt got in a water farm !-- That's a live res. It will last longer than a straight up chemical res because the bacteria eat plant waste and sheet plant food !-- Healthy res !-- Healthy plants !


----------



## zigggy (Mar 9, 2018)

morning ofc its fri time to get high,,,,,,,,


----------



## umbra (Mar 9, 2018)

Good morning OFC, wake n bake


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 9, 2018)

wake and bake


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2018)

Good morning mr fist, nice to see you over here:vap-Bong_smoker:
Umbra, love your botm entry, funny you and bbp. Nice to see you too dude.

Zigggy, I am doing my part on getting high. Did ya have pancakes?

Keef, I hope your feeling better.  

 My house is a mess, like dusty and needs spring cleaned. My bathroom looks like a potting shed, cause it is. 

RE, how is it going?


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I was up for a couple hours really early hurting took some caps and went back to bed when they kicked in !-- I might live ?-- Doing better anyway !-- 
Nice to see ya around Meet !-- Wake and Bake is what we do !


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2018)

What up Bud ?-- Blueberry Cough ?-- Sounds tasty !-- Spring weather down here killing me Cuz !
My face don't like pressure changes from fronts and we get lots of Stormy weather in the spring and some kind of pollen been blowing in from North of here that is spanking me !- I'm just being a vegetable today !-- Maybe I be better tommorrow!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi guys, Bud, when that happens in the world of rosedom, that anomaly is virus. Not me rose, but the american rose society. We clone them if we like um and eventually in 5 years or so the rose dies.  I had a rose named Angel Face, that did that. No other roses caught it.  Nice plant.

I had a rose once I got from Canada. It  had the worse problem a rose can have which is crown gall. I called all my mentors and they all said the same thing, kill it and burn it.  I cried, it was golden wings, a single hybrid T, only 5 varieties at that time in that catagory.  I knew it was bacteria and my son had just finished a round of Keflex
? (is that right?  Anyway, I opened the capsule and spread it on the gall. I put some band-aids on it and it survived.  Made my year.


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2018)

Variegated is pretty but the bleached part of the leaf got no chlorophyll so don't help feed the plant !-- Rose U musta used some earth magic on that rose plant !-- Antibiotics don't do anything to a virus !
I expected RE to keep that knarly mutant he post in a pic !
I killed 2 B.B. King boys yesterday --Still looking for my girl !--;


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 9, 2018)

Hey potheads, sometimes I get high in the morning and I forget I&#8217;m part of the world....it took a while to get around this morning but I&#8217;m still here. Hope you all are doing well...pretty flowers up here this week, and even some variegated pot too. 
I have peripheral neuropathy and my toes and the balls of my feet get numb. I just read somewhere that a weed topical might help with that. Anybody have any 1st hand experience with that? Topical Recipes?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2018)

Keef, the plant i saved had crown gall, which is bacteria.  The Hemp Goddess makes some she likes a lot RE.


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2018)

I thought U were talking about a virus Rose !-- It May have helped then !-- 
RE -- U gotta start taking cannacaps  regularly ! -- Might be all U need !-- They would help !


----------



## mrcane (Mar 9, 2018)

4:20 Here time to get High....:48:.....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2018)

Mr Cane, i just read that seahawks let Richard Sherman go. they didn't ask me. I love him.

 RE:  Ston-loc makes a good cream you could start a thread out there and get some recipes. I think THG likes an herb in hers as well as pot. Valerian?  Lots of folks want it. I am going to try it this week.


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2018)

I take Melatonin and a couple Valerian root caps about an hour before bed !-- Old people don't sleep good these will help !
What up Cane ?


----------



## zigggy (Mar 10, 2018)

morning everyone,,,,,,no pancakes today rose,,,today is poached eggs on toast ,,,,,the boy gets cereal ,,,,,


----------



## zigggy (Mar 11, 2018)

I cant believe no one has posted since yesterday,,,,,anyway good morning ofc,,,no church today ,,as a matter of fact I'm done with church for a while ,,,I still firmly believe in a god ,,its just the church I'm having an issue with ,,,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 11, 2018)

Good morning ofc! Zigggy, I never much cared for church either. My parents made me go when I was young but it didn&#8217;t much catch for me. Too many things I liked to do that were frowned upon... bout the only thing I took from there was that I try to follow the golden rule. Is that a church thing, not sure.... I just try to keep in mind that everybody has issues, just like me...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2018)

Good sunday morning, the sun is shining!!! Hope everyone sets their clocks?

Zigggy, i am sorry someone in the church hurt you, that seems to make it worse somehow.  My dad prayed in the barn when he milked the cows, that is what he said anyway. my mom played the organ for church and went every sunday.   Some people need church some don't. Love ya zig.


----------



## umbra (Mar 11, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Slept late. Nice and sunny out. Yesterday rained all day


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 11, 2018)

Sometimes that&#8217;s the thing to do... I spent yesterday helping my son work on his house and I was so tired, I slept for about 12 hours... felt really good. Today we&#8217;re off to the farmers market.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 11, 2018)

How you hangin Keef?


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2018)

Been sick !-- Still am !-- Catch up when I can ! 

View attachment 20180312_182601.jpg


View attachment 20180312_182422.jpg


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Dam it's been quite around here !-- I'm try to stay outta bed some today --I need to be back on my feet !-- Maybe try to keep up with what's happening in Pennsylvania this evening !-- 
Gonna be some sad faces and some soul searching going on tommorrow when it sinks in !--
I got trimming to do today when I can move better !-- We still do a Wake and Bake ?-- I do !-- 
RE --I hope all goes well today with that Black Snake ! -- People believe what they choose to believe and when it comes to cancer ?-- I'm on the pill !-- Lots of weed goes thru my digestive system --Cancer don't got a chance !-- I see no need to scope me !


----------



## zigggy (Mar 13, 2018)

good morning ofc,,,,,,,nice you helpin out your son 2RE,,,some of my fondest memories are working with my dad on job site's,,,,morning mr keef,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2018)

Morning Zig !-- I had to cripple out and get some dog food yesterday and spring break is here !-- Lots of the local merchants that depend on tourism were worried that people would think the place was still too tore up to visit !-- The tourist came back and in droves!-- I bet there is not an empty room in town !-- Next 2 weeks gonna be a mad house and that's O.K. !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks Keef, just got home from the procedure. Guess they found a polyp so itll be a week while they check that out but I had one last time too so Im not real worried... the prep for ona these scopes is definitely the worst of it. Now Im home havin breakfast and coffee and a wake n bake.... its raining hard this morning so I be sittin right here in my easy chair... 

The girls are starting to poke they heads thru the Scrog and I just pokem back down till they start makin buds. I dont have a lot of height left so I gotta try and conserve the vertical space.

Zigggy, I enjoy the time I get with all of my kids, this weekend my oldest is hosting a st patties day function so off we go next Saturday. He lives just a couple hours south... Hes a home brewer and so am I, so we always try to have some beer to share... lotta grandkids and extended family...

Keef, I havent been watchin the news lately so Ill have to take a look see at PA... Hope your feelin better soon...


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2018)

RE the scope I don't got a problem with -- U don't remember it anyway !-- That prep ?-- U can't forget !-- I help with many ,many , many scopes !-- We used to prep with this stuff called "Golytely"-- Wasn't nothing lite about that stuff !-- 
D.D. be home for a week starting tommorrow I could use some help getting this place cleaned up some !-- 
Dam !-- Back to trimming !-- Not a big harvest but we'll be O.K. !--


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2018)

2Red glad it all worked out


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 13, 2018)

umbra said:


> 2Red glad it all worked out



Cheers umbra...
Heres my heady topper. Dont know how close I got as Ive never had the real thing. It has more bitterness than I expected. Even though there are a lot of hops, they are mostly late addition and the first ad was at 30 minutes. Tasty though... 

View attachment B1647EE3-C771-476D-BBC2-46708B366820.jpg


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2018)

looks good


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2018)

good morning OFC happy pi day.


----------



## zigggy (Mar 14, 2018)

morning ofc,,,


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Ugh !-- I live !-- Gonna be a slow crawl back up but I been here before !--


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 14, 2018)

Sad pi day.

Stephen Hawking  has died.




:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2018)

It is sad Joe, but i am shocked at how long lived with ALS. And the contribution to our world. What a guy.  Nice to see you this morning Joe, how beautiful is it at your home this morning?

Good morning all, Re, glad that is behind you. lol, no pun intended. I need to do that too. 

I am thinking about getting another lush light, a smaller one. Need to check my finances. I got to much going on in the grow bathroom/potting shed. I need to go into another closet to veg. 
Keef, i hope you are feeling better, give DD a hug from me.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 14, 2018)

.

here is a spring Robin thinking : What the schmuck?


:48: 

View attachment IMG_2798.jpg


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2018)

Got my days mixed up Rose -- She'll be in tommorrow and I'll give her a hug !-- Dragging around trying to get things caught up !-- My $10 timer running lights in bloom quit on me !-- I probably been running 8 Mars Hydro LEDs thru it for over 2 years so I guess I got my money's worth !-- Got a box to clean and refill by lights out tonight !-- Expecting a new batch of ladybugs today -- If U leave them in the mailbox for a couple days not that many will live!--I still see a few but I want more ! I'm on it this time !
Got a little 4 inch tall B.B.King boy and I think I just combine my Blueberry lines (both out the house of Umbra ---D.D. perfered - GRP-x- BPU but I like the way B.B. King grows so why not combine them ?-- The girl is the right age and he's making flowers -- Don't need many seed so he'll work fine !


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey Joe !-- How U been ?--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 14, 2018)

Good morning potheads, rainy day Out west here. Gonna feed some older than me folks...and maybe go see a movie with the wifey...hard to get up though as I got a nice relaxing buzz happenin...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2018)

Enjoy your buzz and your day RE.


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2018)

70 and sun at the beach and it's crowded !-- I got yard work to do but still moving slow !--
Rose I can get some CBD oil and most times the caps are enough !-- I'm sexing a couple those high CBD indica U sent -- I'll be O.K. the worst seems to have passed !-- Taking caps made of this high THC stuff usually allow me to get around but I been taking too many at times !-- I don't smoke near as much because I don't need it !-Caps and scissor hash for breakfast today !-- I just need to get more CBD in the caps and less THC !-- Caps from these Indicas will melt U !


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2018)

Got no snow -- but I seen stuff and thangs !-We got a scale down here to judge how well spring break is going !-- The B..P.M.scale --Bikinis Per Mile-- Gonna be a good one !--   U got to keep your eyes on driving -- Just glad I wasn't goning fast when I hit that loose sand on the scoot !-- It didn't hurt ! 

View attachment 20180314_132454.jpg


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2018)

Cheaper and more effective than poison !-- Get'm ladies ! 

View attachment 20180314_172700.jpg


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2018)

I was at a winery. Well more of a storage facility. The storage tanks hold 330,000 gallons of wine and they had 85 of them. They have many sites like this one, much larger than the one I was at. What was interesting was the series of ion filters they use for the ground water to filter out the uranium. Wow.


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2018)

Ion filters ?-- That sounds all high tech to be so simple !-- kinda like electroplating except pulling the uranium to a deposit plate ?-- and anything else with a like charge ?-- 
Wine ?-- I forgot I need to reduce that Apple Jack a little more !-- Better put it in the freezer !-- I thought it was a nice apple wine but D.D. say make it stronger !-- So I will !-- Got blueberry brewing too I need to check !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2018)

Is the winery in the middle of the vinyard like they are here? I guess not if it is a storage place. cool umbra.

I am making a beneficial little garden for my beneficial bugs to have a place to go and rest and hang out near the pot plants.  I had envisioned just a big pot of clover but i read they like lavender so i transplanted 6 starts from the front yard to the back. I love when i have extras like that.  I dug a huge whole...my point is i may never move again. oil time.


----------



## Keef (Mar 15, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- I think I might live !-- Overcast and high of 70 today !-- Working a nice Wake and Bake !-- Got stuff to do !-- Good Day to all !


----------



## zigggy (Mar 15, 2018)

morning ofc,,,a little cold this morning,,,


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2018)

Good morning. got lots done yesterday gotta repeat that today. spring isn't for wuses. I haven't even started pruning the 100 roses i have... Love that i can do it. Woo hoo. Pot garden is out of control.
off to the trainer.


----------



## Budlight (Mar 15, 2018)

Good morning everyone this humidity is killing me weve been sitting in between 100% and 90% humidity for the last week and the best I can control it is down to about 65 70 gonna pull my hair is out soon dont really want to have to go buy another  dhumidifier when Im about to have to step up my AC game


----------



## Keef (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey Bud !-- If it's not one thing it's another !-- I'll be happy when I can get somewhere to set up some aero grow tables -- I'm not changing the res in all 8 bloom boxes every couple weeks !-- I get a table set up with a common res then I will !-- With the LEDs and no exposed water I can keep humidity little less than 50% with a small window AC -- Gonna get hot here real soon !-- Today it's overcast with a chance of showers and the humidity is high !-- Ended up trying to do too  much yesterday so I'm chillin and healing today !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 15, 2018)

Good afternoon potheads, rainy day and a bit chilly here with a breeze... went to the shelter and walked a couple dogs, now restin in the easy chair and contemplating nothin much...


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2018)

I might know a little about pot out of control, lol. 

View attachment sour punch 1.png


View attachment sour punch 4.png


View attachment sour punch 5.png


View attachment sour punch 2.png


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 15, 2018)

That looks awesome there Umbra.  If you don't mind me asking,,, whats that thing with the shiny pipes I see in a couple of photos?  CO2 gen?


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2018)

No, lol. Its a biowave. Cutting edge agro science from UC Davis. It uses subsonic sound wave to stimulate the stoma to open. It is so effective it is on a timer for 15 minutes on every hour while the lights are on. I run 2 dehumidifiers and water more often but get much larger and denser buds.


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePNnTtf8ZsY[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2018)

Good morning all! Watched morning joe and learned some stuff. Have a huge amount to do today, if i get part of it done it will be a good day. 

I started my day with a little haze mist. nice. 

I hope you are all well and having a good friday. 

Umbra, no kidding. man.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 16, 2018)

Good morning potheads, another rainy day here. Not sure what Ill do today but I guess I dont have to hurry, Ive got all day to decide...


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Been busy !--Still am !
Breakfast !-- The Blue T.E. -- Momma was a Tranquil Elephantizer out of Bohdi and the dad was "Trips"-- A B.B. King male out the house of Umbra !-- She a Blueberry with a peppery finish !
She'll get U there ! 

View attachment 20180316_091929.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Mar 17, 2018)

umbra said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePNnTtf8ZsY



I sure cant wait to get all my building done so I can invest in one of these they just look so cool not to mention like you said they work amazing


----------



## zigggy (Mar 17, 2018)

morning all


----------



## zigggy (Mar 17, 2018)

happy st  patricks day everyone,,,,off to smoke some greens


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2018)

Erin go brah. My yes a fatty of green, lol. I had a plant drying that I forgot about. Smoking some this am. Mango kush x blackrose. The taste is very unique and different. Little addicting, lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 17, 2018)

Happy saint patties day potheads, busy day today but I get to jam with my sons band tonight. Thatll be fun....and drink beer and smoke a little weed...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2018)

Wish we could all be there RE... Happy st patty's to ya.  smoking of the green. lets do it.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 17, 2018)

Happy St. Patties Day friends!  I'll be having a bit O' the green meself!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey Umbra, if you have a minute go check out the franks gift x valentine plants in my new journal and remember that stupid little FG plant that hated me. woohoo we rock!


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2018)

I saw it. They look great. Very healthy


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you Umbra, I can't even tell you how nice it is to be bug free, until now that i wrote that. That chocolopz, and that is the way the pack spelled it, is going to be huge outside. Wonder if she will be your green lotus.

Keef, hope your feeling better. Tell DD hi.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 18, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHErmgy2ZLI[/ame]



:48:


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Catch up when I can-- quick burn and I'm out !--Later !


----------



## zigggy (Mar 18, 2018)

good morning guys,,,,be well my friend


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2018)

Good morning peeps, Joe, that is funny and love the music.. LOL 

It is a pretty morning here. hope you are well and comfortably numb.


----------



## zigggy (Mar 19, 2018)

morning LG


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2018)

Good sunny beautiful day!  these roses aren't going to prune themselves.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 19, 2018)

nice and sunny also here Rose hope everyone is having a great start to the week......peace


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2018)

The sun was out here earlier but theys some clouds rollin thru...all my pharming is done for the day, changed out the res and doing the daily clip&#8217;n tuck to fill up my Scrog. It&#8217;s nearly there and I hope the stretch stops soon cuz I got about 12&#8221; left...gonna go to the shelter and walk some dogs...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2018)

I am having a great day. Smoked a joint a whole big joint of green crack and watered the back yard. You have great thoughts in the garden. Unfortunately they all take manual labor. We have a volunteer arborvitae that i want to move. May need buds help for sure. We like working outside together, at least I do. Ok, see ya'll.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> We have a volunteer arborvitae that i want to move. May need buds help for sure. We like working outside together, at least I do. Ok, see ya'll.



How big is that guy? Hopefully it just emerged cuz that could be a deep rooted pain in the butt if its very old... I just had two of those guys cut down that were causing issues around my house. Mine were 20 high though and fairly rooted... try not to put it too close to any structure...


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2018)

Good day everybody. Couple of days with no rain, lol. It'll be raining again by Wednesday


----------



## zigggy (Mar 20, 2018)

good morning ofc,,,, my son is on spring break ,,,,getting to sleep late every day ....,.,.,.,nice,,,,,,,, spring breaks just not the same when your 5


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 20, 2018)

Good morning potheads, hope you all have a great day...:watchplant:


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- I seem to be missing a few hours !-- Got beamed up to the mother ship again !-- That's my story and I'm sticking to it !-- Let's do this day !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2018)

Good morning all, another beautiful day, hope ya'll are having some fun.


----------



## mrcane (Mar 20, 2018)

Morning OFC ya....let's do it...:48:......
I have been living in the forest lately in search of a fish and there doesn't seem to be many around 
Food,wine,weed and the camaraderie were all great....
Hope that you all have a great day


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2018)

Cane, i have been jonesing for some fresh salmon. When will it be here?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 20, 2018)

Sounds like a lotta fun mrcane...


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2018)

Got a nice dose on caps on board and working on slowing down and I feel them kicking in !-- 
Living in the forest ?-- Don't sound fun to me !-- I got the skills and life experience to do it but I'm not down with living primitive !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 20, 2018)

Keef said:


> Living in the forest ?-- Don't sound fun to me !-- I got the skills and life experience to do it but I'm not down with living primitive !--



Well, I guess I was not thinking of primitive living either, this is how we do it... 

View attachment CE80A4CF-C806-4CB2-8A8F-4C4BC285D876.jpeg


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2018)

That's how it's done !-- Glamping !-- electricity --Running water -- a toilet ! -- 

Just because U can don't mean U should !-- I got nothing to do with them Austin bombings !-- I ain't even mad enough at anybody go start blowing sheet up !-- I hope they catch the low life soon !--


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 20, 2018)

They will,,,just hope its soon. Crazy *** ppl.
Guess we need to ban bombs too,,that will fix the problem. Oh wait,,they are already banned. 
Probably pissed because he couldnt get a gun. Lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 20, 2018)

Yes, I agree, that is not a nice way to make friends... the bastid needs a whoop&#8217;n fer sure... and another High School shooting this mornin...


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2018)

John Welcome to MP and the  O.F.C. !-- That reminds me I got 3 of those high CBD crosses Rose and Umbra did !-- It was marked CBD I - x - Valentine and I should see sex any day now !


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you Sir.
And yep,,another school shooting,,but this time the resource Officer didnt hide like a B***h. One shot and the shooter is down and done. Exactly the way it needs to be. 
Okay,,i gotta go work in my Garden.


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2018)

Do U grow or want to grow John ? -- If so what U grow and how ?-- I'm a cloner and run Aero under LEDs


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 20, 2018)

I can and have,,but i just moved to SouthTexas from Northeast Texas.
All this bomb **** makes me nervous.
Gotta get me a growroom back up and running. Still got a few jars of dank left. Plus still checking out my neighbors and the area. Got to be carefull. To old to go to jail. Lol


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 20, 2018)

Whoops,,forgot to answer your question. I like DWC and Dirt. My next grow im going to Use LEDS. Never used them before but im sure you guys can lead me in the right direction when im ready. Still got a couple 600watt HPS Systems and a good HOT5.
Hell, right now im growing my Veggies in pots. They are doing good though. Love growing my own veggies.


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2018)

Mimosas at 6 weeks 

View attachment 20180320_080052.jpg


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 20, 2018)

Very frosty,,nice job.
Okay,,time for some caps.


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2018)

420 ish --Somewhere !-- but it's always 420 round here !-- Did I say I saved a little B.B.King male out the house of Umbra and I used him ?-- I was high some girls were there and he had pollen so ?-- 
I'm not a breeder so I look for happy accidents !-- Ain't much rhyme or Reason in the equation !
Be awhile before I know if I got seed set but -- AK48-xBBSL -- PH-x- BBSL  ?-- They got it and there were others !-- Where my pipe ?-- Been neglecting the pharm so need to get it all put back together !
I wasn't happy with the ladybugs so I got some lace wings coming !-- Dam white flies getting me pissed off !-- They got to go !-- They hurting production !


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2018)

Got work to do !-- Coming up on time to build me a custom aero box and quit these black and orange  boxes !-- They got they place but time to move on !-- I got most the genetics I wanted but there will always be something else ! 

View attachment 20180320_181845.jpg


View attachment 20180320_181757.jpg


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice color.


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !

Snow Desiel --x-- BBSL 

Nurse Larry- x- BBSL


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2018)

Maybe post the pics too ?-- Dam Stoners!

I need to move up to bigger plants !-- Soon ! 

View attachment 20180321_082233.jpg


View attachment 20180320_181914.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 21, 2018)

whats a little snow in (mid/late) March?

Deeep breaths... in, out, in out.  

:48: 

View attachment IMG_2908.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice Keef!  OH no Joe. that is horrible. will it be gone soon I hope? That is a lot. 8 inches?
Well, i will quit complaining about no sun and be glad i have no snow.  Kinda hard to drive a vette in that stuff.


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2018)

At least U don't have to mow Joe !-- U know in that stuff I might be able to outrun U on my scooter ?
Hey Rose !-- I got a mess in the grow room !-- Gonna take me a month just to get everything working right again !-- Still fighting white flies !-- I'm not putting poison on my plants or it will be in my caps !-- I still see a few ladybugs but most seem to die within a few days !-- D.D. ordered me some lace wings so I hope they take care of it !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 21, 2018)

Good afternoon potheads, rain, rain, rain... Rose, what is your favorite tea (talkin bout tea for your garden) recipe?
Keef, how often do you harvest with your rotation?


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2018)

Dam that woman makes good Gumbo !
RE -- I run a 4 part bloom rotation of 60 day finishers !-- Every 2 weeks (every other Wednesday)- I move a group of plants to bloom after I harvest a box -- clean it and refill it !-- By the calender that only adds up to 56 days but that's  just the way it is !--That's  why I'm down with fast finishing Indicas!--  Running small plants like I do I can get 6 plants in each box but I move what is big enough !-- So my busy day is every other Wednesday !-- I could do a 13-15 week rotation but it would take lots more room !-- adding another group to the rotation for each additional 2 weeks !
I'm not growing for quantity right now but more like looking for what I want to grow !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 21, 2018)

I tend to not keep very good or accurate records so I usually dont remember how many or what week Im in... I guess I know approximately where I am in a grow but usually just try to do what the plant tells me, like switch to flower when its a certain size, then I just watch the plant and flowers.... a rotation would require knowing the strain your growing Im sure and having similar acting strains. I dont really seem to have much trouble keeping myself supplyied with pot so I too am just trying different strains. Im looking for some good high cbd strain that I can mix with a high thc to come up with just what feels right. Ive only tried one noticeably high cbd strain, I bought it at a mmj dispensary but I cannot recall which or what it was... Im hopeful for the plant Im growing now though...


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2018)

RE my veg boxes got 34 aero grow spots each !-- I don't use them all -all the time but I can !-- The way it usually goes is I run a plant from seed up about 6 inches tall then move it to a spot in bloom -- When I isolate a girl I'll cut the plant in half and root the top while the base starts growing some limbs I'll also use for cuttings -- I'll keep a clone of that girl in veg until I have harvested -- dried and smoked some !-- Then I can decide to keep --Let it go or breed it to something !-- When it comes to breeding I use a very small male !-- The B.B.King male I just used never made it passed 8 inches tall !-- I want to use a little male I leave him in bloom until he is almost ready to open some flowers then I move him back to veg away from the girls !-- He'll continue to bloom while in veg enough to get the pollen U need !-- Only one male in bloom at a time with a wait of at least a couple weeks between them !-- I'm sitting on a Squish -x- Oregon Lemon male I got from Umbra !-- I clone him when he gets outta hand but he lives in veg until I'm ready for him !
Cuttings I give 2 weeks to root then bout a month to veg --Then off for a 2 month bloom cycle so cuts I take today I will harvest 3 and a half months from now !


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2018)

Records ?-- What means that word ?-- I got 4 groups in bloom -2 boxes in each group-- move some over every 2 weeks -- If U didn't do it last week then do it this week !-- U can look at the boxes and tell what group is what age by counting groups !-- That group went to bloom 2 weeks ago the bigger group next it is 2 weeks older and so on !-- I don't write stuff down !-- but I should !-- But I can just double each group -- I'm building me a "grow unit "-- How many plants what size do I need to feed how big a bloom rotation !-- What I'm doing now is working out a grow unit !--How many plants --How big and - How much veg room do I need --to feed this much bloom ?-- I get my numbers and stuff worked out soon enough !


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2018)

Got a High CBD indica -x- Valentine male !-- I think I keep him !


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 22, 2018)

Keef,i went back and looked at some of your dank. Nice looking girls. Is those all Autos? I notice they are all small plants.


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Getting old sucks !-- I need my medicine !

John -- I never grew an auto !-- I just flip regular plants small -- I call them my midgets !-- I grow in 2 inch diameter aero baskets and collars and the plants have a tendency to get top heavy in bloom and fall over if grow them very big -- I'm in a transition and about to switch up and grow them a little bigger ! --


----------



## zigggy (Mar 22, 2018)

morning ofc a bit cold this morning ,,,,,,49,,,,,,good day keef


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2018)

Morning Zig girl !-- 70 here and sun !-- Water temp is about 70 !-- Full blown spring here !-- 
Having instant coffee this morning -- My Kuerig coffee order from amazon was at that place when that bomb blew up and was delayed !


----------



## zigggy (Mar 22, 2018)

was gonna take my boy to the beach,,,,,maybe this afternoon ,,,should warm up by then I'm only about 30 min from the gulf ,,,I'm gonna try to get him in the  kayak ,,,I just got a tandem for us ,,,his little pfd got here yesterday ,,,he loves the water just like his mom,,,i hope its folgers keef


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2018)

Zig this is the last week of spring break over here and I been avoiding the roads and beach when I can !-- It's a mad house out there !-- I'm glad the tourist came back and the locals making some much needed money but it's time for everybody to go home now ! --


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 22, 2018)

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Getting old sucks !-- I need my medicine !
> 
> John -- I never grew an auto !-- I just flip regular plants small -- I call them my midgets !-- I grow in 2 inch diameter aero baskets and collars and the plants have a tendency to get top heavy in bloom and fall over if grow them very big -- I'm in a transition and about to switch up and grow them a little bigger ! --


Grow using Sea Of Green method and they wont fall over.
Besides,,you clearly know how to grow Dank from what I've seen. Just hate to see the time it takes you to grow midgets,,you could grow bigger plants with a much bigger harvest. And the Popo dont care how big your plants are in Texas where im at,,they get yur *** for just having plants. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2018)

Good morning ofc, 
I want to correct a lie I told. I only have around 50-60 roses now. 20 years ago I had over a hundred. BUT, they are all pruned and I lived to tell about it.Cool and rainy here again today. I might take the day off after my trainer.

How are all of you?


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2018)

That's too much work Rose !-- Take the day off !
John I'm only growing for household use but I'm working on a grow system !-- The wife is one those high dollar nurses -- I fell and shattered my face -- so I got 3 metal plates and a fist full of screws instead of a cheek and got several bulged disc in my neck  !-- Left arm don't always work right and pressure changes from the weather makes my face swell !-- Anyway it is this old cripples plan to get the wife out the hospital before it starts affecting her health !-- So I'm here in weed growing school -- I know how to grow bigger plants but I can't go to the weed stores and sample the wares to decide what I want to grow so I run a bunch of stuff looking for the outstanding keepers !- As a cloner it's not about the variety but the one single plant from that variety !-- For instance I have a Blueberry Umbra bred that can come across as anything from fresh blueberries to blueberry muffins !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2018)

Rose I kept a little boy from those high CBD Indica -x - Valentine U sent me !-- Not sure what I'm do with him but I saved him anyway !


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2018)

I wish it had 2 heated plates instead of just the top one -- No need yet because I don't produce much excess which probably keeps me outta trouble !-- $125 and I believe I can adapt it to use as a Rosen Press !-- I gotta take that red buffer pad off and make me a hard fiberglass copy !-- Some vice grips or clamps to take the pressure off the pivot point and I think I can make enough oil to buy me a proper Rosen Press later !-- RE said he wanted a high CBD /THC plant ?-- I'm mix the hash oils from them for e-cig cartridges !-- 

View attachment 20180322_100307.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2018)

I think that indica cbd will be wonderful, i am looking forward to smoking all these seedlings and picking the one i like the best and if i having some tested.


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2018)

Rose that was the only one of those high CBD crosses that I've started !-- I plan to start some of the others and I got some stuff I lost that I still have seed for that I also want to start !-- Gotta get rid of the white flies first !-- I want to get back into those Box of Chocolate seed I got from Umbra and the CFO said she want Umbra's "V" back -- She liked it better than the daughter by BBSL -- Same with Nurse Larry !-- The daughter by BBSL is a steam roller but the taste is wrong !-- 
I'm just lay up and let my body heal some today and build a most magnificent buzz !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 22, 2018)

Good morning potheads...Wow, what a rainstorm last night. This place gotta be a swamp this morning...Havent gone out to check yet but hard rain all night...I got outdoor gardening that I wanna do but prolly not today....youall Have a great day and get high...


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2018)

Morning RE -- I ain't doing sheet today !-- That's my plan !-- U can hang out with me and Nurse a pipe or 2 !-- I'm laying low to stay outta D.D.'s way too !-- I can mess up without even trying !-- A week or so ago the back end of the slide on my .25 Cal. Pocket pistol blew off !-- I didn't even get a bruise but it scared me some !-- Anyway I told the wife I needed to go back to the gun show and get some parts or a new pocket pistol !-- Her and her activist peeps been full bore on shutting down gun shows after that thing in Florida !-- I got an ear full !-- Had my fingers crossed but I had to promise to stay away from "The Arms Bazaar "-- I took her to one long time ago and explained some stuff to her that I expected her to forget !-- She didn't !-- So ??? -- I'll figure something out but she on to me !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey Keef, sounds like layin low might be the best plan then....I&#8217;m contemplating my spring veggy garden....Can&#8217;t do much today cuza the rain but I can contemplate...


----------



## ness (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello Keef, Rose and OFC.   Been away for awhile had a lot of stuff to take care of, Now, it time to get back on track.  Got some seedling started.  And, enjoying another spring of growing.  Rose how are you?


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2018)

Ness !-- Hope all is well !-- We were worried about U girl !


----------



## umbra (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi everybody. Been busy. 2Red I'm working on getting my garden started also. Found some heirloom tomatoes and eggplants to grow. I have lost a few trees in the back yard from not watering enough and thought I would replace them with some fruit trees. I ordered a kiwi tree and plan on going to a local nursery for a couple others. I grew roses before moving to Cali, but have not done anything with them since moving here. My son bought a Lincoln rose. Not sure he is going to care for it, or it will be another plant I tend to.
2Red I hear we are going to get 7" of rain. You are about 100 miles N of me, so you may get more than we are.


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2018)

I got bout 20 gals of used nute water every 2 weeks too much for the houseplants so I used a bubble cloner and cloned celery- Basil and oragano out the produce isle -- I got a couple big planters out back with Tomatos--- Bellbpepper--  onions and garlic -- moved some herbs out there after they rooted !-- They be liking the nute water !-- Need some more potting soil !-- I been thinking about some fruit -- Maybe patio blueberries ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 22, 2018)

umbra said:


> 2Red I hear we are going to get 7" of rain. You are about 100 miles N of me, so you may get more than we are.



Im seeing sunny weather and mid 60s next week Umbra...now thats gardening weather!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2018)

ness, we missed you  very much. So glad you are alright and are back with us!!!  I got my roses pruned and I can still walk so am pretty happy. Tell me about you ness. WOO HOO, happy you are back.  I am growing indoors  and planning an outdoor too. 

2RE, i forgot to mention i love the way you and your wife camp. Looks like i could handle that kind of tent. So lovely, i bet you enjoy that. 

Umbra, i love heirloom maters.


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2018)

Dam !-- Stock market took a little hit today !-- I don't think it was all Facebook or "Stormy" weather either !-- We got sun and the low 70s but it's dangerous out there !-- I haven't heard about any sunbathers being used as speed bumps yet this year so that's a good thing !-- People driving on the beach and women frolicking around in bikinis ?-- There's no chance of distracted driving !-- There's a stop sign over there and the other day girls in bikinis -- man in front saw the stop sign the guy behind him was watching bikinis and didn't stop !-- They'll run U over down here !


----------



## ness (Mar 22, 2018)

Sorry about the worry.  I thought about you guys often.  I should of check in much sooner.  I wasn't in my right mine, many of dark places.  Much much clearer now.  I popped beans, happy to say I have 17 teen.  I know I got carried away.  Well, I'm happy to say I have 3 BPU X BB got to sex them, 3 Hippie Dawg got to sex them, 4 Blueberries got to sex them.  Rose I could fine NL.  Just don't know what happen yet.  I'll get to the bottom of it yet.  And, from a seed bank I have Acapuolco Gold, Northern Lights, OG Kush, Zomie Kush, and White Widow all fem.. All are thriving.  I started a little early (March 2) because they all need bigger pots.  It's just it still hits in the low 40's and I'm afraid they will get to cold.  If they can just hold off until Tue.  I'll get pictures up if I can remember how.:icon_smile:


----------



## umbra (Mar 22, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> ness, we missed you  very much. So glad you are alright and are back with us!!!  I got my roses pruned and I can still walk so am pretty happy. Tell me about you ness. WOO HOO, happy you are back.  I am growing indoors  and planning an outdoor too.
> 
> 2RE, i forgot to mention i love the way you and your wife camp. Looks like i could handle that kind of tent. So lovely, i bet you enjoy that.
> 
> Umbra, i love heirloom maters.



I grew some back East and loved them.

http://www.heirloomtomatoplants.com/The Black Tomatoes.htm

https://www.rareseeds.com/green-zebra-tomato/

https://www.rareseeds.com/listada-de-gandia-eggplant/


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2018)

Ness -- Try something other than those Hippie's Dawg seed I sent U that time !-- They make more leaf than bud and it was disappointing !-- U need some more seed U know ole Keef got U covered !
I've collected some genetics while U was gone and bred a little dank to dank and surprise !-- It's dank !-- Now those BPU-X-B.B. or B.B. King how ever they are labeled will grow U a monster blueberry !-- All sorts of Kush U got there too !-- Hope U have a good season !-- Spring moving up !-- We in full blown spring now !-- Might have one more cool front but now it'll just get hotter  !

Umbra I grow BLT Tomatos !-- ( The left over Roma tomato seed from a BLT )


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2018)

:bong2:Top of the morning OFC.  Keef I got 3 Hippie growing.  Wishing for a girl.  Will see what happens.  I'll take pictures.  Maybe will see.  I do have to many plants.  I went bean crazy.  Check on the crop and they are not happy.  Got to transplant.  From a solo cup to 1/2 gal.  Just got to do it.  Just afraid of the weather going down in the 40's.  What you think Keef about the tem?  Got to ask Rose she put plants outside.  Well I'm panicking, got to get into action mode.  Enjoy your cup of jo and pipe.  Happy spring.  Keef tell DD. I said Hello:48:


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> ness, we missed you very much. So glad you are alright and are back with us!!! I got my roses pruned and I can still walk so am pretty happy. Tell me about you ness. WOO HOO, happy you are back. I am growing indoors and planning an outdoor too.
> 
> 2RE, i forgot to mention i love the way you and your wife camp. Looks like i could handle that kind of tent. So lovely, i bet you enjoy that.
> 
> Umbra, i love heirloom maters.


 
Thank you Rose, it feel good to be smoking with all you peep's.  I did miss everyone.  Roses now I do want to get a rose bush, my gramma's favorite color was yellow and I have all ways wanted a yellow rose bush.  But though thorns are bad to mesh with.  Glad you made it out alive.  

Rose, I have been pretty active lately.  Turning 65 was good for me.  Getting the yard all clean up.  Going to start some flower from seed.  See what I can do. Rose, I am putting most of my plant outside, I was wondering how cold can mj take?  Got some transplanting to do.  Wish me luck. Let's smoke.:48:Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 23, 2018)

Keef said:


> That's too much work Rose !-- Take the day off !
> John I'm only growing for household use but I'm working on a grow system !-- The wife is one those high dollar nurses -- I fell and shattered my face -- so I got 3 metal plates and a fist full of screws instead of a cheek and got several bulged disc in my neck  !-- Left arm don't always work right and pressure changes from the weather makes my face swell !-- Anyway it is this old cripples plan to get the wife out the hospital before it starts affecting her health !-- So I'm here in weed growing school -- I know how to grow bigger plants but I can't go to the weed stores and sample the wares to decide what I want to grow so I run a bunch of stuff looking for the outstanding keepers !- As a cloner it's not about the variety but the one single plant from that variety !-- For instance I have a Blueberry Umbra bred that can come across as anything from fresh blueberries to blueberry muffins !--


Okay  :huh:


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2018)

O:K Wake & Bake.  I have been up since 1:30am.  I want to smoke a bong with you all.

Hello, blbokeb.  What you smoking?


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. ! --
 Ness I'll get that taken care of and keep U posted !

BL -- Welcome to MP and the O.F.C. -- Do U grow or want to grow and how ?-- Sometimes we can be a little suspicious because we do get the occasional troll -- U gonna participate in the conversation or just quote old post and say --OK ?-- OK what ? -- If U got a question just ask !-- I don't mean to come off as a jerk !-- I'm just not sure what U doing here YET !
It 's Friday !-- Let's do this day !-- Wake and Bake !--


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2018)

Done with the farming.:farm:  Babies are looking good so far.  I seem to have no trouble getting mj through veg.  It's going into flowering.  I don't know that FF nutes was treble.  Never again.  Went organic.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2018)

Good morning all, so nice to have you back with us ness, you were missed.  About your roses you can put roses out now. They can freeze here and still come back to life each March. A nice yellow is the old fashioned Peace Rose. It gets big flowers and is hardy.

Ness is back, peeps, lets lift our pipe to her return. 

I will go check on the one liner guy, sheesh.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 23, 2018)

Morning OFC.  I'll have more to say in a bit.  Been busy.  Good to see you back Ness.


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2018)

:48: Rose I took picture, I would like to post.  Keef it alright to post some picture, Ha?  

Rose when I transplanted the my babies.  I didn't realize how moist the soil was.  I'm afraid I water a little to much at the start of my transplanting.  5 of mj are a little to wet for my liken.  How is Mr R doing?


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 23, 2018)

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. ! --
> Ness I'll get that taken care of and keep U posted !
> 
> BL -- Welcome to MP and the O.F.C. -- Do U grow or want to grow and how ?-- Sometimes we can be a little suspicious because we do get the occasional troll -- U gonna participate in the conversation or just quote old post and say --OK ?-- OK what ? -- If U got a question just ask !-- I don't mean to come off as a jerk !-- I'm just not sure what U doing here YET !
> It 's Friday !-- Let's do this day !-- Wake and Bake !--


OK,,,,,,,:rofl:
BL,,,,,,if you the Popo,,Keef is your man.:smoke1:
If the DEA wants you Bro,,they dont have to post on your Thread to do it. They can come on here as a guest and read everything you post.Besides im pretty sure they are after much bigger grows then yours my friend.
As for just plain ole trolls,,good luck,,they always find away to screw with ppl.


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2018)

Thank you Nick.  I'm going to see if I remember how to post picture.  Have a good day


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

Got a brand new girl this morning from A CBD Indica-x-Valentine and I got another one might be a girl too !-- Time to take it back to veg and start cutting on it !-- Looking forward to seeing if it helps !
Another cup of coffee while I wait on some decarb !-- I'm feeling my age today !-- I need to get some cloning done !-- 
Dam this Master Kush is LOUD but I like it !-- The caps this morning gonna probably ring my bell !--
Sangarara Reserve --x-- 91 Dragons -- That's another loud one but potent !


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

John -- U asked yesterday why I didn't grow bigger plants -- Cuz at one time I was maintaining 2 dozen varieties in a square meter !-- I can get 6 of my midgets in one my boxes -- If I grow them bigger and only put one or 2 per box  I would have to reduce the variety count way down !-- My time is coming and when it does I'll be loaded for bear !-- Most of the stuff I grow came from right here at the O.F.C. !--


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2018)

Ness, I think you can post pic's. Mr rb is doing well, thank you for asking. Ness, pot likes a wet/dry cycle. it likes to be dry to push the roots to go deeper. Not to the point of wilting though. Stick your finger in up to your second knuckle and see if it feels dry, then water.


----------



## umbra (Mar 23, 2018)

Morning OFC. It is fryday. Took the peyote purple x deep chunk down and trying it this morning. Definitely Not daytime smoke. Nick, how's the garden?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2018)

Well now what are you gonna do umbra, all stoned? I just popped a couple of seeds of that.


----------



## umbra (Mar 23, 2018)

Cbdjohnny said:


> OK,,,,,,,:rofl:
> BL,,,,,,if you the Popo,,Keef is your man.:smoke1:
> If the DEA wants you Bro,,they dont have to post on your Thread to do it. They can come on here as a guest and read everything you post.Besides im pretty sure they are after much bigger grows then yours my friend.
> As for just plain ole trolls,,good luck,,they always find away to screw with ppl.



Keef was MP in S Korea. He likes to vet out posers. DEA is only 1 of the threats growers face. Plenty of growing sites, what brings you here?


----------



## umbra (Mar 23, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Well now what are you gonna do umbra, all stoned? I just popped a couple of seeds of that.



LOL, and I was going to send you some of these beans as a surprise.


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

What up Umbra ?-- Mane it would be easy to find po-po here because they not gonna be here to participate !-- They would just watch from the shadows !-- No one would know they were watching !
It's the other threats I watch for !-- I guess I'm just a suspicious old fart !


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

Soon as I get rid of these white flies I got some I need to start too !-- I'm get back into Umbra's BOC and find me some Hershey Bar weed !-- Got a lock on blueberry -- Not that happy with the Strawberry-- Fine smoke but only faint Strawberry !-- I thought I would find a blackberry outta those Black Berry Snow Lotus crosses but none yet !-- That Snow Lotus don't play !-- All the crosses so far have been steam rollers !-- The AK 48-x- BBSL does shine a little brighter !- Nice flavor and killer long lasting buzz !-- but they all good !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh shoot Umbra, i love surprises and don't get many. BBP was nice to gift those, maybe in exchange for the cbd's. 


Keef i really will get a package out to you someday.


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 23, 2018)

umbra said:


> Keef was MP in S Korea. He likes to vet out posers. DEA is only 1 of the threats growers face. Plenty of growing sites, what brings you here?



I was just trolling. Lol

Nah i was searching about Leds and growing with them,,cause i have never used Leds before and ended up somehow reading something from this forum. Started reading as a guest and decided to register.
What other things do you have to worry about besides the Popo? Just curious. 
And yes i know there are several grow sites,,but i kinda like this one. Is that okay?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 23, 2018)

Good morning potheads...seems like Im always late to the party...guess thats life on the farwest coast...plus I dont mind sleeping in of late...when the weather gets more consistent and the sun shines a bit longer, Ill get up earlier...last week I made a batch of cannabutter using the harlequin I had and Ive been buttering up my morning coffee....makes for a nice easy way to get into my day until I know what Im doing....then I can smoke or vape if I have nothing impotent to take care of....picked up some molasses, fish fert, and some liquified kelp so as to make some tea for the garden. Gonna use my worm compost as a start....I guess my lactobacillus serum kinda stalled out so Im gonna try again. This time Ill put the rice wash outside for a bit to pick up some wild yeast maybe....I was not able to get the curds to separate from the whey....
Hope youall have a fun day....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2018)

CBD Johnny, you found a very close knit group here at MP, we look out for each other.  

We are a cautious group.  We worry about bugs, and disease, and how stoned we can get and what is good for medicine, and how genetics work and stuff like that.

Welcome to MP CBD, why don't you post an introductory post so we can all meet you.

I am off to breakfast with my gfriend.  You guys be good and grow some dank, will ya?


----------



## umbra (Mar 23, 2018)

Cbdjohnny said:


> I was just trolling. Lol
> 
> Nah i was searching about Leds and growing with them,,cause i have never used Leds before and ended up somehow reading something from this forum. Started reading as a guest and decided to register.
> What other things do you have to worry about besides the Popo? Just curious.
> And yes i know there are several grow sites,,but i kinda like this one. Is that okay?


No worries. Peeps come here for different reasons. Some come to learn to grow, some to become better growers. Some ... not so sure. Simple questions and their responses go along way.


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

I fell into LEDs and they all I know !-- Became a water pharmer because of the dam dog pecker knats!-- Aero ?-- Because D.D. bought me an aero cloner !-- The design was flawed so I made my own !-- Coulda went with drip and drain or DWC but I just copied that store bought cloner on a larger scale !-- 
I been working out how to set up a Mom and Pop grow system and I'm about ready to set up for a real grow !-- 
Rose take your time !-- I still got stuff I want to start and so no hurry !-- I am looking forward to growing Nurse Larry again !-- Everytime D.D. come home I catch hell for losing it !-- We in transition !-- I'm gonna be polishing up the house with fresh paint and hardwood floors !--Be my first shot at installing hardwood floors !-- Sand and carpet ?-- They shoulda knew better !--  Anyone wanna buy a beach house with an active grow ?-- All I need is some cuttings ! -- Gonna be kinda tricky getting the grow from here to there up that smugglers highway !-- I'll tell U when I'm moving the grow !-- U know that's a straight up lie ?-- After it is moved and settled in then I'll tell U !


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

It ain't the glamorous side of grow but this is the heart of my operation !-- There might be 18 or so varieties in this box !-- I got 3 in veg. This one is most just vegging -- One is for fresh cuts and I'm using one for unsexed plants from seed !-- It's like an index card file for weed !- Pull one out grow it out big enough to chop into cuttings replace it with a rooted clone and when the cuts big enough off to bloom !-- If I kept mother plants I wouldn't have room for anything else !-- I see no problem cloning from clones !
The 2 plants at the bottom of the pic are my 2 boys !-- Squish -x- Oregon Lemon  and on the right that High CBD -x- Valentine ! 

View attachment 20180322_091531.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 23, 2018)

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. It is fryday. Took the peyote purple x deep chunk down and trying it this morning. Definitely Not daytime smoke. Nick, how's the garden?



Hey man, thanks for asking.  I'm doing great and the garden is doing so-so.  Last summer th seed fairy sent me a bunch of new stuff and I've popped most of it.  I have a couple of BPUxsumptin' a couple of Blueberry, bunch of B.O.C. a Sleezskunk and a Gigabud.  some other stuff I can't remember.  I have a nurse Larry almost ready to cut and another that is in re-vegg.  The NL is probably gonna yield better'n a lb. from one plant.  Indoors.  I actually impressed myself with that one.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 23, 2018)

Used Neoprene inserts in my bubblers for clonning.Even grew a few all the way with those inserts. I personally like DWC and Dirt. Have even went from dirt to DWC using those inserts.
Just started a new job. I work from home. Lol
Anyway,,gotta save some money for a new light system i want to use. I plan on going with the SpyderX ive been reading about. Couldnt find it again, but someone here uses them. Then i gotta build me a growroom or purchase a Tent. I got some time. Besides i got enough dank in jars to last me for awhile,,and i want to look around and get to know my neighborhood.
Rosebud,,,this thread seems to be where everybody is,,so im sure ill meet plenty right here. 
Okay,,gotta go do a few Estimates. Make my money.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 23, 2018)

Here's the nurse, 'Bout a week ago: 

View attachment 20180320_193717.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr blbokebs posting pattern is certainly looking like we been hacked...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 23, 2018)

This NurseLarry x Valentine I got is certainly the most aggressive thing Ive got growing right now... Ill post some pics after my buds get a little more buddy...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 23, 2018)

Cbdjohnny said:


> Anyway,,gotta save some money for a new light system i want to use. I plan on going with the SpyderX ive been reading about. Couldnt find it again, but someone here uses them. Then i gotta build me a growroom or purchase a Tent. I got some time. Besides i got enough dank in jars to last me for awhile,,and i want to look around and get to know my neighborhood.
> Rosebud,,,this thread seems to be where everybody is,,so im sure ill meet plenty right here.
> .


I just turned off my last HPS ballast 2 weeks ago.  I am running all VIPARSPECTRA 600s in my grow rooms.  I have 4 of the reflector series in one room and 4 PAR in the other.  I outfitted one whole room for the cost of one spydrx.  One light, one lb.  $169 .  Just sayin'.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 23, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> This NurseLarry x Valentine I got is certainly the most aggressive thing Ive got growing right now... Ill post some pics after my buds get a little more buddy...



I was hoping to try that but mine never showed up.  :confused2:


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

Go Nick !-- U gonna need more jars !-- 

John -- Glad U got some put up ! -- I'm still working out problems and just trying different things -- 
I'm just starting to recover after Hurricane Harvey !-- I lost power for a week !-- Hurt me some and I was just really becoming weed independent !-- So I don't have much put up but harvesting every 2 weeks with this rotation keeps us supplied and I'll be putting more up !-- I joke that the by product of cannacap production is bud !--- Umbra is the one uses those Spyder lights !-- I run Mars Hydro 300 watt LEDs -- One box --One light !-- I can get them down to about a foot from the plant without burning them !-- The Spyder probably need more head room !-- They just too rich for my blood !-- 
Cost me about $425 per square meter (2 boxes- lights-pumps) to set up then after that just nutes and power !-- I've worked these boxes long enough now to figure out what I want to do and got some nice stuff to work with ! -- I'm down here in the belly of the beast so it ain't like I can go to the weed store to compare varieties !-- I gotta grow them out and process it before I can have a taste !
So I run lots of stuff !-- Mostly indica heavy !-- They still hunt us so I try to keep my head down locally !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 23, 2018)

Umbra sent me a bunch of Sativa dominant seed a while back.  I guess he knew my taste.  Unfortunately I think something happened cause most of 'em failed to sprout.  I will admit I put 'em in rockwool which was a new thing for me but I had horrendous luck with 'em.  Kinda why I gave up on the water gardening thing for now.


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

Find what works for U Nick !-- Looks to me like U got it down ! -- I got sand and bad water to work with !-- Too salty outside to grow much of anything round here !--Nothing but palm trees !- -- Makes me miss the swamp !-- Really been wanting a big sack of crawfish !


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

I got 5 gallons of Apple Wine in the freezer !-- By bedtime I should have it down to one gallon of Apple Jack !-- Blueberry Merlot right behind it by a few days !-- Can't let my yeast die so I'm need some more fruit !--


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 23, 2018)

I need me a sack of them suckers too!  Don't get me started.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 23, 2018)

nurse larry looking good man....


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

Nick I got left over gumbo !-- This time of year we usually place an order !-- D.D. buys frozen  peeled crawfish tail meat for Etoufee and cooking - They also have a cured ham product called Tasso that she uses and andoullie sausage !-- Wait !-- and boudin !-- D.D. cook Cajun like a natural cause that's what she grew up eating !--


----------



## umbra (Mar 23, 2018)

Cbdjohnny said:


> Used Neoprene inserts in my bubblers for clonning.Even grew a few all the way with those inserts. I personally like DWC and Dirt. Have even went from dirt to DWC using those inserts.
> Just started a new job. I work from home. Lol
> Anyway,,gotta save some money for a new light system i want to use. I plan on going with the SpyderX ive been reading about. Couldnt find it again, but someone here uses them. Then i gotta build me a growroom or purchase a Tent. I got some time. Besides i got enough dank in jars to last me for awhile,,and i want to look around and get to know my neighborhood.
> Rosebud,,,this thread seems to be where everybody is,,so im sure ill meet plenty right here.
> Okay,,gotta go do a few Estimates. Make my money.



There are a couple of us running Fluence leds. I use a 4x8 Gorilla tent to feed my main flowering room. I was running 2 1000w MH in there and replaced it with a spydr. It was a test as much as anything. My flowering space, I run 6 double ended, air cooled 1kw HPS. I wanted to know before investing in more spydrs how they would do. If they would even come close. LOL. Better than the 1k w ac/de for sure.


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 23, 2018)

Thats good to know. Ive seen a few side by side grows on the net using HPS vs SPYDRX. Very impressive. So im taking it you liked them. Went back at looked at a few of your grows. What is that thing you use that opens the Stoma or whatever?


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2018)

Keef said:


> It ain't the glamorous side of grow but this is the heart of my operation !-- There might be 18 or so varieties in this box !-- I got 3 in veg. This one is most just vegging -- One is for fresh cuts and I'm using one for unsexed plants from seed !-- It's like an index card file for weed !- Pull one out grow it out big enough to chop into cuttings replace it with a rooted clone and when the cuts big enough off to bloom !-- If I kept mother plants I wouldn't have room for anything else !-- I see no problem cloning from clones !
> The 2 plants at the bottom of the pic are my 2 boys !-- Squish -x- Oregon Lemon and on the right that High CBD -x- Valentine !


 
Looking good Keef.  I could not upload my pictures.  Something is wrong with my tower.  What a bummer.


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2018)

Rose babies are looking good.  Wish I could post some pictures.  I took the easy way out on making tea.  I bought the tea bags.  In the future I'll try to brew tea.  Rose how long is the tea good for?  Do you put it in the frig?


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

D.D. giving me saddle sores ya'll !-- I said I would not go buy a gun at the gun show but that wasn't good enough !-- No buying a sack of parts and putting one together after I get home like U did last time  either !-- Never crossed my mind !-- Dam !-- O.K. time to back up and come up with another plan !-- The army just released a bunch of surplus .45 caliber  1911's ! -- Probably some .38 police specials too ?-- I guess the question is can I take the heat ?-- Sure would like a pair !-- U know I'm bout to get in trouble right ?--


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2018)

Keef thoughs Hippie Dawgs are sure looking pretty.  I sure hope I get a good out come.


----------



## umbra (Mar 23, 2018)

Cbdjohnny said:


> Thats good to know. Ive seen a few side by side grows on the net using HPS vs SPYDRX. Very impressive. So im taking it you liked them. Went back at looked at a few of your grows. What is that thing you use that opens the Stoma or whatever?


Biowave


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

Ness what I saw was when they bloomed they made more leaf than bud !-- Some others had the same problem !-- I'll see if I can get some seed out to U this week !-- I bred a Black Berry Snow Lotus male to about a dozen different girls and I got a few other things too !-- The BBSL male supposed to be one those super males that make everything better and I have been pleased with what he did so far ! -- They very fertile too !-- Most are germing just fine for me !-- I'll keep U posted !
U gonna need more room !


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2018)

Thank you, Keef I would be honor to pop some of your beans.  Keef do you grow Sativas?  I got this Acapulco Gold that is growing like a Indicas.  I don't think it is what it say it suppose to be.  Well, any how.  Do Sativas start out look like an Indicas when they first start to grow?  Boy, I'm tried.


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2018)

Good Night:bong2:


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

What I send will be indica dominate Ness !-- Fat shorter leaves !-- Compact bushy plants !-- I'll send U some I haven't even popped yet !-- Ya'll making me wanna start some seed but I need to get rid of white flies first !-- Only thing about a rotation is there is no shutting down or you'll have to start over !


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

Ness when U get up tell me if these will be O.K. !-- 

SR-91 -x (Mazar -x- BBSL)-- ---SR-91 stands for Sangarara Reserve-x- 91 Dragons -- A top notch South America indica ----- Mazar ---- is Mazar-i-Shariff a giant indica they have made Lebanese Blond Hash out of for centuries -- I used a male from a Mazar crossed with a Black Berry Snow Lotus on a SR-91 girl !-- This one gonna ring your bell !-- Name it if U want !

White Indica --x- BBSL -- Umbra won BOTM with this one's mom last month !-- What I call White Indica is Umbra's --The White-x- Nepal Indica !-- Then I used that BBSL male on her !-- She a steam roller !-- I'm smoking some right now !

NS -x- BBSL -- Barney's Farm "Nightshade " with that BBSL male as dad !-- By the way that BBSL male was named "Waldo" -- NS is a pine forest type indica and the BBSL lessened the pine but brought out the forest after a rain profile !-- 

KL -x- BBSL -- KL is King Louie 13th I also got from Umbra !-- Fine smoke and good medicine !

PH-X-BBSL-- That would be Rose's Purple Haze with a BBSL dad !-- It's not the PH listed anywhere else !-- Momma make beautiful Purple bud so U probably get some nice color !

They all regular seed !-- Males -females -- Who knows !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> I was hoping to try that but mine never showed up.  :confused2:




St Nick, are you saying you didn't get my seeds?  Tell me please?

Fabulous Nurse Larry back there!

The Lush LED's I love have knocked 20 % off there price, i got a smaller one for the cloest. Put it up tomorrow.

Sure is nice to have Ness back.


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2018)

Now this is a respectable Friday night buzz right here !-- Oh Lawdy !-- One minute I'm watching the news and the next some kind of soap opera and I didn't even change the channel !--Must be high -high !--  Dam I better break out some blues !-- At least that I understand !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 24, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> St Nick, are you saying you didn't get my seeds?  Tell me please?
> 
> Fabulous Nurse Larry back there!
> 
> Sure is nice to have Ness back.



Rose,  getting anything through the local post office is a crap shoot. Gotta admit,  Umbra blew my mind last summer.  I just knew the law was gonna knock my door down for days, But nah, they din't.  Here's a NL bud, day  59.  And yeah, I was asking about Ness the other day. You start missing the regulars to our little family when they don't show up. 

View attachment 20180324_071553.jpg


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice bud Nick.
Umbra,,i never heard of Biowave. Guess i better read Up on it. I got a friend named Google that knows alot of stuff.I Better talk to him. &#128522;
Keef ,,what do you do for a living? You a nurse too?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2018)

Good morning peeps, the wind is blowing so hard we might all go to Oz.  Wind follows rain here in this desert, every time.  Glad i don't have to go put up a tarp outdoors yet. 

Looks like the marchers are out. I may go to ours.  not in hurricane gusts though.
Just found a boy in the grow, he outta there.

So johnny, tell us about you and CBD's?
St Nick, please send me your address again, i will send you a new package. Why didn't it come back to me? they open you mail? really?


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 24, 2018)

Lol,,,aint nothing to the name Rosebud. Just made the name up from someone i know. Not much on handles or giving away my real name. Johnny is actually a friend of mine that likes WEED High in CBD because it helps with his sleep apnia. Im not much on CBDs,,,i want THC. Lol
I get your name because you like Roses. Course,,most Women do. Guess i could of made up a better one. Hell i shoulda just called myself ESTOMATER. I Estimate for a living and i Like Mators.
Dang it,,too late now i guess.
You should see my office. I got more Blueprints then i have room. But they are all money to me


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes, estomater sounds great, i thought you were a hot shot cbd breeder or something, or you could teach me some stuff about CBD, oh well, I love maters too. I am not into roses anymore really. Been there done that, got the trophies and the bruises of snobby rose growers. No, i lied, they are snobby, but i learned a lot and took classes and stuff, i find pot growers more to my sensibilities. I don't want to be too nosy, too late? lol, do you estimate real estate?
Just found a boy in my grow, in the back in the corner, phewy, no spewing yet.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey potheads, hope yer all havin a great Saturday...hopeful to get a little more garden work done today...this is the second year for my beds and I&#8217;m busy inoculating them with organic matter, teas, and all such. This soil is the best I could find last year from the local box and mom/pop when possible but it&#8217;s really just poor soil that needs to be fed...last years garden was weak but I&#8217;m hopeful to do much better this year...sorry bout rambling, but you know, I got a decent buzz going this Saturday mornin...


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 24, 2018)

Rosebud,,,i estimate mostly high end Construction for a large GC. I get paid per Blueprint and a bonus if they get the job.
Is there away to change my name to EstaMater


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2018)

Well look at that it worked, mater!  Is your email correct?


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!--Woke up hurting early -- I was up from about 3am until 6 !
No more John !-- He da Mater !- -- I don't work anymore-- I spent 20 years as a surgical assistant -- I came around a corner one morning too fast and hit a wet spot !-- Tried to bust the concrete floor with my face !-- Shattered the left side of my face and bulged several disc in my neck !-- Traumatic Brain Injury --I got 3 metal plates and a fist full of screws in my face !-- Weather pressure fronts can cause my face to swell and droop !--I have good days and bad days !-- -- I spent most of a decade as a legal morphine junkie !-- I make my own medicine now and I quit the doctors !
I was north of News Orleans when Katrina came to call and we couldn't get out in time and had to ride it out !-- We put our place back together and came back to Texas !-- Moved from the swamp to the beach !-- We about to sell and move inland some and establish the Stoner Ranch so I can gear up for a real grow !--


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 24, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Well look at that it worked, mater!  Is your email correct?


Think so. I use it for forums only,,but it was working. Havent checked it latly.


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 24, 2018)

Dang Keef,,so you must be on Disability. Hey,,least ya Wife can work on ya. Nothing like having a live in nurse.

Wow,,just noticed my name is changed. Thank You


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2018)

It would be right and proper for me to be on disability Mater but things don't always go the way they should !-- When the judge with his little sting tie and cowboy hat saw my braid hanging down my back I knew it was over before it started--I could see it in his eyes !-- Both lawyers agreed that I couldn't work but the judge had other plans !-- Since I said I helped my wife around the house when I could then I could get a job folding clothes and wasn't disabled after all !


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2018)

Ugh !-- Still not moving very well yet !-- Making grandpa noises !-- 
I've kinda learned what I needed to know growing in these aero boxes and I'm eager to set up a real grow !-- What I got now will be cloning station and veg to feed a bigger bloom !-- I been growing without a real veg area !-- All I gotta do is veg them bigger before the flip !-- 
I haven't abandoned the Tetraploid project but the hurricane set me back at least several months before I set the pickle jar lab back up !-- 
Mater if U can do it with weed someone up in here knows how !-- We work on different angles --Grow different way but I been looking for a grow niche !-- I seem to be headed toward hash oil e-cig cartridges !
My tetraploid project is complicated but read about Dr. David Suzuki and the story of UBC Chemo and I'm into making my own tetraploid plant thru genetic doubling like they say he did !-- Still have to get proficient at making feminized seed cause I'm need a coffee can full !-- If I have perfect technique my chances of success is one in a thousand !-- So I'll just work with lots of 1,000 seed each attempt !-- I already spent a year working on this and I think I can do this !
I remember when Umbra told the story of that Lemon Tree clone selling for $45,000 --I knew which end of that transaction I wanted to be on !


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2018)

The brewery !-- My 5 gallon bucket fermenters (I got 3 ) and 2 gallons of Apple Jack !-- Make 5 gallons of Apple Wine with apples- sugar- water and yeast then after the yeast turn the sugars into alcohol -- I remove 4 gallons of water as water ice !-- The freezing off the water is like a backward distilling -- Instead of cooking off the alcohol --I remove the water by freezing and presto !--Apple Jack !-- Now it goes into long term storage !
When they give me some wiggle room on the pot laws I'm use it for "Transaction Grease" !-- I got no problem with the quality of my weed but might as well use a hook?--  
That 5 gallon fermenter full of blueberry wine !-- D.D. like my Blueberry Merlot !-- Too dry for me but I Don't Drink anymore I have to taste it but mostly I just like to make it just like I like to grow weed !
Old Kripple Keef gonna get that woman out that high dollar --High stress job before it kills her !-- 

View attachment 20180324_123807.jpg


View attachment 20180324_123837.jpg


----------



## ness (Mar 24, 2018)

Afternoon OFC.  Crazy morning.  Got interrupted before I could sign in this morning.  Dog were very demanding.  tj needed help doing odds and ends.  Thing have die down now and I can breath.


----------



## ness (Mar 24, 2018)

Keef wine is looking good.  I was wondering if you still brew it.  How is your crew of doggies doing.  Mine are demanding at times.  It so nice when they are all sleeping.


----------



## ness (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello Mater.  How is your day going?


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 24, 2018)

Its going pretty good Nes. I just smoked a bowl of GG#1and im drinking a bottle of cold cold XX,s. I dont drink much,,but when i do,,its Dos Equis. Lol
Keef,,,send me some watermelon wine.
By the way,,,damnnnnn. You should have your own reality show. Crap,,,slip and crack yur face,,Katrina,ouch. You need Jesus...lol...course he aint gonna show up,,,cause he is too busy :evil:


----------



## ness (Mar 24, 2018)

Rose, I got a ? to ask?  Can you please tell me if this dirt is any good to use to grow with?  Natural & organic raised bed garden mix Listed OMRI and Just Natural Organic.  That is if you can fine them on the net.  Rose how do you store your tea after you brew it?  How long is it good for?  This is a crazy day so far.  I glad thing have quiet down.


----------



## ness (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm smoking on SD.  Haven't got much left and it the last of my stock.  Look like I might be buying some brick weed before you know it.  Thinking of it, it's 420 time.  Filling my bowl now.


----------



## ness (Mar 24, 2018)

My grow room is at 77 degree and 34 hum.  Nice breezy going today.  I got the window open and blowing right in.  Babies are eating it right up.  They are looking good.


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2018)

Let me find something to ship them in Ness !-- That Purple Haze may not always show color but lots will !-- Yeah I been collecting genetics and chucking some pollen on occasion !-- The SR 91--x (Mazar-x- BBSL )-- I haven't even grown yet so you'll be the 1st to grow it ! -- I haven't found any blackberry in the offspring of the BBSL -- That Snow Lotus seems to be dominate !-- The Snow Lotus supposed to be one those super mom's that upgrade anything bred to it !-- I got no way to measure THC content but They'll do U right !-- I send U a dozen or so seed from several varieties and U can plant what U want !-- I'd start at least 4 at a time to make sure U get a girl !


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey,,we do what we gotta do. I have had to buy many times in my life.


----------



## ness (Mar 24, 2018)

Good Evening Keef, I'm going to save up for one of those presses.  I sure want to do some dabbing.  I think that what they call it.  That is one my bucket list.


----------



## ness (Mar 24, 2018)

Ya Keef I'm going to have a winter small crop just one of two.  I'll pick when the time come.  I know you have said it before but how long does it take for a clone to come to maturity quick?


----------



## umbra (Mar 24, 2018)

Started out sunny, but been raining again here 2Red. Maybe tomorrow. Might go to the Rodeo if its not raining.


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2018)

Ness there are those who grow Sea of Green sativas who flip clones to bloom soon as they root !-- 
They do need more time than that for the terepene profile or taste and stuff to develop properly but U do what U want to them !
Show and tell !
1st we got Snow Desiel out the house of Umbra bred to Black Berry Snow Lotus -- Was gonna call it Black Snow but it make pink bud !-- Potent Pink Bud !-- Momma and dad were both children of the Snow Lotus !
Then we got Rose's Nurse Larry bred to BBSL !- She nothing at all like mom but she will just steam  roll right over U !-- Not for the novice !
Mater I'll grow'm bigger when it's time but I'm looking for stuff right now -- and I already found some !

Dam !-- Pics ?-- 1st and 4th are the NL-x- BBSL -- 2nd and 3rd are SD-X-BBSL ! 

View attachment 20180324_152815.jpg


View attachment 20180324_152754.jpg


View attachment 20180324_152730.jpg


View attachment 20180324_152618.jpg


----------



## ness (Mar 24, 2018)

Oh Ya Keef I forgot I have to Hippie's SFM.  Do you know the Dad or Mom.  I like to know the names of mj.  I write these thing down.


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2018)

They got about a month to finish !


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2018)

Sorry Ness I don't remember !-- I ran that Hippie's Dawg once but it had way too much leaf and not enough bud for me !-- I never grew it again !-- These I'm sending I know about and they don't play !
On that tea U talking about get an aquarium air pump and air stone and put it in your organic tea and the beneficial bacteria will keep reproducing and long as U replace the tea U take out with water and add a little molasses once in a while U can keep the culture growing even as U use it !


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2018)

Have U seen the crowds at that March Across America ?-- I guess Rose out there protesting with them ?-- Yes it's political but what is not political these days ?-- I want to live long enough to smoke a legal joint and even that is political ! -- I got to say that it appears the sleeping giant has awakened and change is in the air !-- Make me proud of those kids !-- Get'm Emma !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2018)

ness said:


> Rose, I got a ? to ask?  Can you please tell me if this dirt is any good to use to grow with?  Natural & organic raised bed garden mix Listed OMRI and Just Natural Organic.  That is if you can fine them on the net.  Rose how do you store your tea after you brew it?  How long is it good for?  This is a crazy day so far.  I glad thing have quiet down.



Ness, what color is the bag. I found a couple and they look good, but if i could find your exact bag i would be happier. Does it say Whitney Farms on it? Or Eco Scraps?


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2018)

I was gonna put a CKN out to thaw yesterday for the smoker and forgot !-- Anyone down for some fried Shrimp and CKN tenders with Cajun Fries ?-- Got plenty tartar sauce ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2018)

Keef, I cried my eyes out watching Emma and her 6 minutes of silence. Maybe the most powerful thing i have ever seen. The children are leading and I am relieved, cause we suck at it.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 24, 2018)

umbra said:


> Started out sunny, but been raining again here 2Red. Maybe tomorrow. Might go to the Rodeo if its not raining.



Monday is the day umbra, gonna be in the upper 70s next week...


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2018)

I might be from Texas but all horses and mules know about me or something !-- I never been around one that ain't tried to hurt me and most got the job done ! -- Cows are cool long as they don't step on my feet !

Rose the kids got great hope but there was another time when we had hope that we could change the world !-- For me the day Ford pardoned Nixon -- The music died !-- It was over !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2018)

Ness, I forgot, the tea, are you bubbling it? You will know when it goes bad, it smells bad. You are using bags?  when i grow outdoors i bubble for 48 hours and use it all up. When it is brewing or bubbling it smells good and organic. when it goes it really stinks.


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 24, 2018)

Keef,,,you from Texas too? Yeah you probably already said it somewhere and im to high to remember. Whoops,,,trying to remember my Wifes last name.:farm:


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2018)

Yep Mater !-- Grew up in East Texas north of Houston and the wife is from the Beaumont area !--Joined the army in 1973 and was Never was able to settle back home so I been around some !-- 
Down on the coast now but I'm looking for a place inland some  to set up a real grow !-- The wife is working in Austin where we have an apartment  we ran to from Harvey !-- We'll probably end up near there but I'm easy !-- She just got a job offer that was too good to pass up !-- She makes it home for about a week a month and it's getting old !-- Me and 4  dogs be holding down the home front !-- Soon as we get this place polished up some we gonna sell !-- Might take a year though !- Work on stuff when we got the money but that apartment is cramping the money tip ! -- We waiting on some papers for my SS then we can get some stuff done but we treading water till then !


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2018)

Mater I caught it when U said U moved to South Texas and I almost sheet a brick !-- Ain't many of us in Texas got the cahones to join a pot forum !-- I'm quite a bit south west of U I would guess !


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2018)

Got Joe Bonnamassa and Tab Benoit playing da blues for me !-- Probably bout high as U can get --and still do the crab walk !-- Cannacaps and this stinky (in a good way ) SR91!-- Got me twisted up !
Back to da blues take me down boys !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Dam I'm first up again today !-- Wake and Bake !-- Coffee is on -- Got a fresh glass pipe of this SR-91-- I been kinda digging it !-- D.D. don't like it because she said it stinks when it burns !-- Same with my Master Kush !-- Some just don't like some stuff !-- Ain't no problem with potency !-- 
Don't be watching that Canadian border too close next couple weeks !-- Might be some genetics bout to be swapped !-- Bud I'll be ready when U are !-- UBC Chemo coming to Texas !-- I've seen the pics and she a tetraploid !-- Makes 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 like my boy Trips did but that ain't a trifoliate like Trips was !-- Someone selfed UBC Chemo from the looks of it !-- His makes 3 at a time instead of the 4 leaves at a time like UBC but that don't happen in nature !-- Make me wanna set the pickle jar lab back up and make me some Tetraploids !-- I don't believe Billy Bud's numbers but we don't know what is up in the polyploid range !-- No doubt not all will become legends but that's  my deal !-- Weed has 2 strands of DNA (2n)-- Big a** strawberries got 8 strands (8n) !-- Billy got the only (8n) I have ever heard of he calls it "Sequoia "-- I gotta get back to work on that ! 
Them "Terminator " seed (3n) gonna be coming soon from the seed companies !- Weed U can't breed !-- Just like seedless watermelons and other polyploidy fruit and veggies -- U have to buy new seed for each crop ! -- The seed companies will no doubt move in that direction soon !-- Gather your genetics while U can !


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 25, 2018)

Keef said:


> Mater I caught it when U said U moved to South Texas and I almost sheet a brick !-- Ain't many of us in Texas got the cahones to join a pot forum !-- I'm quite a bit south west of U I would guess !


Im closer to your Wifes work then ya think, lol.
If yur gonna live in Texas where they are a Little bit pot friendly,,Austin is the place to be.
Not saying thats where im at......:guitar:


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

Morning Mater I would have guessed Houston !-- D.D. tells me Austin is weed friendly and I'm counting on it !-- Been up there a few times and it sure changed since back in the day !-- Used to be some open country between Austin and San Antonio but not anymore !-- Almost as big as Houston !-- I spent a couple tours in San Antonio working  in the O.R. at  Brooke Army Medical Center back in the 80s !
I know I harp on it but U guys need to eat more weed !-- I harvest Wednesday and was outta trim for caps !-- So I just go back and take some green popcorn put it on a paper plate and Bake it at 240 for an hour then run it thru my screen wire basket to break it into tiny pieces I can pack into Empty 00 gel caps !-- I get them on amazon by the 1,000 cheap !-- I then take my whittled down chop stick and pack the caps as full as I can  ( and I can pack a bunch into one )-- 4 of these chased by a tablespoon of coconut oil will rock your boat -- for long time !-- 
Eat more weed that's where the medical benefits are and no matter what ails U it'll help !


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

D.D. met a lady from a pot advocacy group in Austin so I ask her to introduce me !-- D.D. say she don't know what to say to the lady or how to say it !-- I do !-- but D.D. tell me to wait !-- I ain't real good at waiting !-- I like to get high but I can preach the true medical benefits as well as anyone and I pretty much know how to use it ! -- I figure I find meds that help my crazy broken self it'll help others too !-- 
Dam I got stuff to do !-- Later !


----------



## ness (Mar 25, 2018)

Morning OFC. Rose yes I use tea bags for right now.  Do you think I should put a bubbler in my 1gal container?  The bag of natural & organic raised bed garden mix OMRI listed is dark purple.  They have ants, I'm not using them.  The just nature organic has a tan bag with two pretty purple pink flower on it.  It also has 100% organic Locally sourced produced on it.  I'm going to give it a try.  Got to do something buying FFOF all the time is costly.  I'm going to be recycling my use dirt.  Thing just take time. All four of hippie's dawg has yellowing of lower leaf.  And, I other plant has brown spots on one leaf, I'm going cut it off.  The only fer. I have is Dr Earth 4-4-4.  I don't know if I can use it.  I have EM1, the tea.  I also have Fox Farm Big Bloom but the 1st number on that is 0 and that is what I need is a higher # that come first.  I hate to seeing problems start.  FF was a trip to use and I didn't like the outcome.  Do you know a good organic fer. I'm going to be surf the net to see what I can fine.  I also have a few books.  Well, off to see what I can fine.  Thank you Rose


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 25, 2018)

Good morning potheads, things are lookin up, spring is just around the corner... lotta big grows about to start. Ill be puttin some stuff out back, tcbud gonna have a show, Rose & ston-loc...Cant wait to watch...who else gonna plant a weed patch outside?


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2018)

G'morning fellow stoners an' growers. I been busy today.  Been re-working the big room and getting ready for the switch. I have 17 Little babies I need to be getting ready for.  In a couple of days the NL I have will be coming down and after a good cleaning all the vegging plants will go into that room so I can rewire the bigger flower room for my new lights an stuff.

I have heard that if you leave a plan in darkness for a few days prior to harvest the Trichome production and terpene profile is noticeably enhanced.  Anybody have an opinion?  Rose,  you got mail


----------



## ness (Mar 25, 2018)

Morning Keef.  I heard that to.


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

Break time !- Got my running around done now time to maybe get something done around here !

Ness -- Rose is the one to teach U about organics but girlfriend U ask alot of question U gonna have to learn in the trenches !-- Don't worry about fertilizer yet there's a better chance of U over fertilizing than under fertilize !-- The plant will teach U if U let it !-- Don't let it get complicated !-- Get the best potting soil U can organic if U wish and get the plants in it !-- Pot is a weed !-- It's hard to kill!--- They grow it for hash in the middle east in some poor as* soil that won' t nothing else grow in !-- Get the plants in good dirt-- Don't over water  and let mother nature do her Thang !-- She know what to do !

Nick is it getting complicated ?-- My buddy The Gloman up in the Midwest freaking out !-- His grow room busting at the seams and he praying for spring to hurry !-- Old one handed pot farmer use a tractor to grow weed !-- He got some dank to put out this year for sure !-- I know cause I sent him the seed !-- 
RE -- We gonna hit 85 at the beach today but it's overcast and looks like we might have A Stormy Sunday night ! We could use some rain !


----------



## ness (Mar 25, 2018)

Sound like you have big, good plans.  Two week ago I had a fight with a window.  Window won.  It's slice and dice you.  Just got 8 staples to the side of left hand.  I was luck it didn't go deeper.  Mon. I get the staples out


----------



## ness (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you, Keef that is good advice.  Sorry about all the question.  Just to excited about growing again.  I'm going to heard that dirt talking sometime I hope. I got 3 good books.  The Rev.  The Bible  and  TLO organic.  I guess my brain waves are going crazy.  I'll take it slower and breath.    Time for a hit.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2018)

5 gallons of good soil.  1 good female of a good strain.  Feed a tea of worm castings in place of watering once every week. Every 2 weeks give 'em a shot of epsom salts to stimulate strong stems and a desire to eat. Throw tons of light at 'em and watch 'em grow.  If the leves at the bottom start going yellow, you starving 'em.  Organics in dirt is a cakewalk


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

Ness I didn't mean to sound mean or give U a hard time !-- You'll do fine !-- U learned a lot last season so do what works and if it don't work for U try something else !-- Growing weed is mostly just waiting !-- My first lesson on growing weed was throw your seed out the back door and don't mow !-- U still got some blueberry seed marked either B.B. King or BPU-x- B.B. --Need anymore ?-- Umbra bred a good one with that one !-- She'll grow a monster plant !-- I'm looking for a way to package the seed then get them out so U can get them in some dirt !-- Let me know about those B.B. seed cause I can hook sister girl up with some them seed too if U want ?-- U still at the same address ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2018)

Ness, i don't mind your questions at all. I like what St Nick said too.  If i wanted to get real simple i would say add worm casting like Nick said every week and then in flower add Bat Guano that is high in Phosphorous.  When you look at plant food they usually have three numbers on the label. The first number is for Nitrogen, (worm ****) P is for phosphorous (some bat guanos) and K and that is potasium and it is for bloom as is P. So a high N in veg, a high P in flower and all the other good stuff you will learn in those books. Really ness ask away. i am thrilled you are back and doing it again! woohoo.


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

Back before I learned that I didn't know sheet about growing weed -- I grew on fence lines sometimes with plenty sun -- I haul me in one those big bags of potting soil to the go-rilla grow site .-- I pick out my spot and dig out all the grass and weeds in a spot big enough for the bag of dirt !-- I lay the bag on the ground by the hole and cut the plastic bag off one side -- flip the bag over into the hole and smooth out the bag -- Make me a little X in the bag and place the plant thru the bag and into the soil !-- When they started taking on that Christmas tree shape I tie a brick To it and lean it over-- I didn't even know to top the plants  !-- I didn't even know to sex them small so I watched  them come fall !-- What a waste of time and energy !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks Rose.  I didn''t finish my thoughts.  You know how airheads are and I did smoke some kush this morning !


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

I started growing again when D.D. bought me a little LED and a pack of White Widow seed to give me something to do  !-- She used to tell me go play with your Widow thingy !-- We took a joint of that first tiny harvest over to the dunes and sparked it up !-- (I know I told the story before !)-- Widow backhanded me off the dunes when I stood up to leave !-- D.D. came sliding down and said those magic words she should never have spoken !-- What do U need to grow a bunch of this ?-- I cloned that Widow from clone to clone for almost 5 years before I accidently killed my last cut !
These days D.D. a weed snob !-- Got probably a dozen varieties to choose from !-- Lots of quality control smoking to this weed farming thing !


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

OK Rose I feel like a heel for saying something about Ness questions !-- I got no problem with her questions I was just trying to say don't make it any more complicated than it is !-- Now I feel bad !- 
Where my pipe !-- Nick it's that Kush terepene profile D.D. don't like but I do !-- This SR-91 may be South American but that is Kush !--- Potent and has that strong smell !-- I forget stuff all the time but I blame it on the head injury I'm just positive weed wouldn't do that to me !-- Surely ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2018)

Keef, i love that story about DD and the ww.  The first time i tried pot when i was 16, I said this stuff was made for me. I loved it, my stomach didn't hurt. I ate a dozen chocolate chip cookies my mom made, with my friend John. Smoked pot till kids were old enough to smell it. quit for 20 years just when i needed to have it for my son and my favorite dog, both having seizures.

I sat in the room at children's hospital asking the doctor which medicine wouldn't hurt my baby and he got pissed, handed me the PDR and said you figure it out. I was like 28 or something and I read on two drugs for an hour. A PDR like most of you know is a book written for doctors by doctors on pharmaceutical drugs.  I finally decided on one, it was between, bone marrow cancers or liver failure. I chose the liver failure one. Can you believe how magical it would have been to see pot as a choice? This story still makes me furious. The dog died at 6 from the seizure medicine. Our son is in his 40s and is healthy and still takes that  meds, as he works at a place that does drug screening. He wishes he could smoke it and so do I. He is a very straight arrow and follows the rules like his dad.:vap-Bong_smoker:

I am sorry this is so long. Keef, i appreciate you having my back so no worry.


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

Busy at the beach today !-- I got a question too !-- I got a boy and a girl high CBD -x- Valentine from that project U and Umbra did !-- I never been around these !-- So if I breed it to a HIGH THC plant what da hell gonna come out those seed ?-- Some of them high THC and some high CBD or what ?
I know about that CBD hay taste and I don't like it so I'm thinking ahead !-- Maybe breed it to  some blueberry or some other flavor weed ?-- Don't be telling me I gotta grow them out to find out because I figure that's  the only way to know !-- Any comments or ideas ?-- Anything ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a friend that bred a high cbd, to a high thc, and had it tested and it had 0 cbd.  I bread a thc blueberry to V, did you get those seeds?  Not all cbd's taste bad, there is one called Aliens on Moonshine, that tastes fabulous. My daughter brings it to me from seattle. I wish i could get some of that. My cbd crew indica x Valentine was a boy and i am disappointed, i though she would be the cbd i grew outdoors . I still have all the others to taste. Pennywise tastes ok.


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

That is the one I have a boy and girl for Rose that CBD Crew indica -x- Valentine !-- I haven't start any of the others yet !-- I'm still fighting white flies and waiting on some lace wings larvae !-- The problem with a continuous rotation grow is there is no time when the grow can be emptied and cleaned for bugs or any other reason !-- Takes me 2 months to get the rotation up and running again if veg is intact and producing plants !-- I don't wanna wait 2 months !-- I'm working on a weed factory !--Big enough place I can produce weekly harvest with an 8 part rotation !--


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey ,,let me know if ya come across a good strain high in CBD. I wasnt kidding when i said i have a friend who likes that for his sleeping issue's. Im sure i can find it thru some of my contacts if i have a name.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 25, 2018)

I got a girl from CBD Crew x V, from Blueberry x V and from Nurse Larry x V... Ill let ya know how they smoke in maybe a month and a half...Im really looking forward to trying them out....thank you Rose & umbra


----------



## ness (Mar 25, 2018)

Well, I water the little babies until it came out the bottom.  And, they like it.  FFOF dirt felt to moist to me when I was transplanting.  So, I did not give it to much water on most.  

Keef don't feel bad, I thought you give me good advice, we're cool.

Rose mj is three weeks old and I'm sure I'll make it to harvest.  

Have a good evening OFC.:bong2:


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

They been in the mailbox since yesterday afternoon !-- Oops !-- White flies I got something for your happy as* !-- 

View attachment 20180325_165237.jpg


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

Didn't know if U could read this or not !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 25, 2018)

Go get&#8217;m Keef, sic those bugs on&#8217;m!!!


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

Dam straight RE !-- Send bugs to hunt them down and eat them white flies alive !-- Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy !-- That post above that said can U read this was the instructions and I couldn't read them so tried to delete but no go !--


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm kinda suprised you got bugs of any kind keef, Only time I ever got bugs they came in through my window ac.  I put a screen over that sucka made from panty hose and no bugs for 2 years.  The real cure for bugs is to figger out how ya gittin' 'em and cure that problem. Just a suggestion .:vap-Bong_smoker: You gots to nice a garden to be dealing with bugs.


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

Nick we don't even get a killing frost !-- We got super bugs !-- Bugs will get to your stuff down here !
The trick is to learn to control them -- This won't be the last time and probably not the last kinda bug I get !-- I don't grow in a sterile environment for sure !-- Best I learn to fight back and keep them for getting outta control like they are now !-- If something can go wrong I would rather it happen now so I learn to handle the problem and not get blindsided without a solution later !


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

Guess I'm have to watch that 60 minutes interview-- but I don't want to see any pictures cause that would just be nasty !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2018)

Keef said:


> Guess I'm have to watch that 60 minutes interview-- but I don't want to see any pictures cause that would just be nasty !



Thanks Keef.  Thats an image I did not need in my head!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2018)

I think I got too high !-- I can't feel my mind !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2018)

I can safely say that I found one pain that cannabis does not help.  I got a toothache that is somethin' to experience.  I'm soaking it in some of my shine but even that is marginal.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2018)

Oh no Nick, does clove help? i haven't ever used it... That is horrible. I hope you can get it fixed tomorrow.

keef, now that you mentioned it i don't think i can feel mine either.  I believed stormy.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 26, 2018)

Ambesol is doing its best but its not much help.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## ness (Mar 26, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> 5 gallons of good soil. 1 good female of a good strain. Feed a tea of worm castings in place of watering once every week. Every 2 weeks give 'em a shot of epsom salts to stimulate strong stems and a desire to eat. Throw tons of light at 'em and watch 'em grow. If the leves at the bottom start going yellow, you starving 'em. Organics in dirt is a cakewalk


 
Morning Nick,Thank you, Nick, I'll be righting this stuff down. 1st time Organic.:farm:


----------



## ness (Mar 26, 2018)

Keef said:


> Ness I didn't mean to sound mean or give U a hard time !-- You'll do fine !-- U learned a lot last season so do what works and if it don't work for U try something else !-- Growing weed is mostly just waiting !-- My first lesson on growing weed was throw your seed out the back door and don't mow !-- U still got some blueberry seed marked either B.B. King or BPU-x- B.B. --Need anymore ?-- Umbra bred a good one with that one !-- She'll grow a monster plant !-- I'm looking for a way to package the seed then get them out so U can get them in some dirt !-- Let me know about those B.B. seed cause I can hook sister girl up with some them seed too if U want ?-- U still at the same address ?


 
Morning Keef.  Up at 3am this morning.   I don't know if it's old age or what, but this not getting enough sleep is getting old.  Yes, I'm still at the same place.  You still have it? :bong2:


----------



## ness (Mar 26, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Ness, i don't mind your questions at all. I like what St Nick said too. If i wanted to get real simple i would say add worm casting like Nick said every week and then in flower add Bat Guano that is high in Phosphorous. When you look at plant food they usually have three numbers on the label. The first number is for Nitrogen, (worm ****) P is for phosphorous (some bat guanos) and K and that is potasium and it is for bloom as is P. So a high N in veg, a high P in flower and all the other good stuff you will learn in those books. Really ness ask away. i am thrilled you are back and doing it again! woohoo.


 
Morning Rose, Thank you.  I'll be cooking soil in future.  But, now, I'm using. 1 part perlite, 1/2 part earthworm castings, (Next time I'll use 1 part earthworm castings like the recipe call for).  1 part good bagged organic soil mix (FFOF), and 1 tea of dry all purpose, all natural fertilizer. (4-4-4).  The recipe call for 1 tabl, but I just use a teaspoon.  Should of use the hole dose.  I didn't want to over feed.  But, mj is yellowing of lower leaf.  

One pot of coffee down.  I'm switching to water.  Time for a hit.  Have a good day, Rose.  I'm going bird watching.:tokie:


----------



## ness (Mar 26, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Keef, i love that story about DD and the ww. The first time i tried pot when i was 16, I said this stuff was made for me. I loved it, my stomach didn't hurt. I ate a dozen chocolate chip cookies my mom made, with my friend John. Smoked pot till kids were old enough to smell it. quit for 20 years just when i needed to have it for my son and my favorite dog, both having seizures.
> 
> I sat in the room at children's hospital asking the doctor which medicine wouldn't hurt my baby and he got pissed, handed me the PDR and said you figure it out. I was like 28 or something and I read on two drugs for an hour. A PDR like most of you know is a book written for doctors by doctors on pharmaceutical drugs. I finally decided on one, it was between, bone marrow cancers or liver failure. I chose the liver failure one. Can you believe how magical it would have been to see pot as a choice? This story still makes me furious. The dog died at 6 from the seizure medicine. Our son is in his 40s and is healthy and still takes that meds, as he works at a place that does drug screening. He wishes he could smoke it and so do I. He is a very straight arrow and follows the rules like his dad.:vap-Bong_smoker:
> 
> I am sorry this is so long. Keef, i appreciate you having my back so no worry.


 
That Dr is a gerk.  Sorry about your dog Rose.  Sad times when a pet passes on.


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 26, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Ambesol is doing its best but its not much help.:vap-Bong_smoker:


Most toothaches are eather caused by a cavity or abscess. If its a cavity,,you can get a temporary filling kit at the pharmacy. If its an abscess,,you will need Antibiotics to kill the bacterial infection. Dont mess around with an abscessed tooth. That **** is like poison and can make you very sick.
Hope ya feel better,,toothaches suck.


----------



## ness (Mar 26, 2018)

Morning Mater, Hope you have a good day.  Getting ready to go outside.  It's 8:42.  Day has started.:bolt:


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 26, 2018)

Ness,you can't hardly overfeed with organics.  No chemical salts in organics and thats what burns plants.  If your lower leaves are yellowing they need more nitrogen, so yes, use the whole dose from now on.

Yeah,  I be using amoxicillon the doc gave me but its taking its time.  Can't work on the tooth till the infection is gone.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 26, 2018)

Its day 63 in the NL grow flower room.  I got the plant in 24 hours of darkness for a couple of days to see if it really makes a diff.  I will say after 24 hours, they are glistening wet and very sparkly!


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2018)

Morning OFC. Busy already I see.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2018)

Good morning peeps,
Had my bullet coffee and ready to work out. Actually on my second. 
I hope it warms up, if not i may have to spring clean this house. 
nice to see you all this morning. Ness, you got this. 
Nick, hope your tooth is better today. Umbra, have a good Monday.


----------



## Keef (Mar 26, 2018)

Morning OFC !-- Ugh !-- Was up early then went back to bed!
Nick -- They told me I could boost trichs by leaving that Widow in darkness the last week !-- A week is too long !-- Give it 48 hours -- 3 days max in the dark !-- I run the rotation so I don't  do that and I'm not sure how much it helps !
I'm need some more coffee and some caps before I kick off this day !
Gonna be in the mid 80s aging today !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 26, 2018)

Good morning yall... the sun is shining, temps be creepin up. I got a lotta weeds to pull and my garden to tend today. Im gonna be planting stuff...it might be a tad early but I cant wait. Each of my raised beds have a small fence around them to help persuade critters(cats) to stay out and so far they have even though its not much of a jump for them. But I can lay a cover over this fence for nights when the temps dip so Im gonna be planting stuff taday....hope you all have a good and peaceful day...catch a good buzz and enjoy the day....


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 26, 2018)

Keef, when the lights went out Sunday morning, (Ireverse my day/night to save on heat) I took 'em off the timer.  I'm trying to hold out 'till Wednesday morning but I dunno.  Its already the frostiest plant I've ever grown.  Some of the buds are actually turning white.  I changed up the feeding regimen on her and Oh my!  Between the new lights and (I guess) the fact that this is the 3rd go at her, I guess I'm figgering it out.


----------



## Keef (Mar 26, 2018)

RE if U got time I got lots of weeds need pulling and I ain't even up to thinking about doing it yet !-- I put a dent in them the other day but got plenty more !

Nick that putting them in the dark last couple days may boost the trichs but I'm convinced it's  the LEDs that stimulate trichs production too !


----------



## Keef (Mar 26, 2018)

Mater asked about high CBD varieties yesterday and no one answered !- Cuz I'm growing my 1st one now and don't know much about them yet !-- The peeps didn't just ignore your question Stoners just tend to get sidetracked !- I only know about a few of the High CBD varieties -- Nordle-- This one from Rose and Umbra's high CBD project I'm growing is CBD Crew Indica- x - Valentine so I suppose they both high CBD !- I'll let U know how this turns out !-- I got a breeding pair !


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 26, 2018)

No problem. I am a stoner,,and i get it. I have trouble remembering what i told myself to remember. Lol


----------



## Keef (Mar 26, 2018)

Forgot who is who !-- They all  dank !-- Got sick and it hurt the grow but another month or so and I'll be back where I was ! 

View attachment 20180326_144309.jpg


View attachment 20180326_143903.jpg


View attachment 20180326_143803.jpg


View attachment 20180326_143653.jpg


----------



## Keef (Mar 26, 2018)

Afternoon caps kicking in and the pipe got me chillin !-- I had a dream last night that maybe if I tell it then it will quit haunting me !-- Dream ?-- Genetic memory ?-- Made up sheet ?-- A damaged brain ?-- Who knows I'll keep it short !--  I'm just tell it !-- 
It was like a silent movie -- I didn't speak and I heard no words -- It was the end of the last ice age -- Maybe 12-13,000 years ago ?-- 
I saw a space rock come in from the northeast over the east coast of where Canada would be now The ice wall came down below where the great Lakes are -- The ice wall reached up into the clouds from it's face-- The space rock pancaked and exploded above the ice or hit it --maybe in an air burst like that Tunduska thing in the early 1900 did -- Except it was much, much  bigger !-- BOOM !-- It didn't matter whether it hit the ground or exploded in the air -- The 1st North Americans were northern European who followed the seals along the ice pack to America - They were The people of the long blades we call the Clovis people -- There weren't that  many but small groups ranged from coast to coast !-- They were all extinguished by the pressure wave and winds from the explosion - All the large animals where killed -- The  few hairy elephants that were left--Bison that were twice as big as today -- Short faced bear that could run a healthy horse down and eat it !-- Twice as big as a grizzly !- 
When the wind slowed it was as if a cat 5 hurricane had hit everywhere in North America  -- The few trees still standing had no leaves left - Then the rains came !-- Some the people in central and south America survived and they came from another place to the west --but everything had been changed --Everywhere  !- !-- When the rains slowed the seas had risen 300-400 feet and what was  ?
Was gone world wide !
O.K. so that's the cliff notes so maybe now it quit haunting me ! --


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2018)

Mater, Hackerman was doing a thread on high CBD strains. He went with my recommendation of Contiuum from MedTree. Of course, Valentine is a great strain. A bit hard to find for sure, but well worth the effort.


----------



## Keef (Mar 26, 2018)

Umbra -- Squish -x- Oregon Lemon ?-- U did good Cuz !-- This one has a hint of lemon but predominately something else but I like it !-- She a steam roller like that White Indica !-- I may have become a part of this easy chair ?-- I think I'm melting !


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks for the info on the high CBD strains. Ill pass the information on to Johnny. Or i may have to find it for him.
Time for some Fox News and Coffee,,,and into my office to work,,course,,its right down the hall....lol. You guys have a good day.


----------



## Keef (Mar 27, 2018)

Faux News ?-- Rose I'll put myself in time out !-- I'll just get in trouble again if I speak my mind !
I catch up later !


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 27, 2018)

Didnt know mentioning what news channel i watch was going to cause such a response. I Will Not talk Politics on a Pot Site,,so dont worry bout me. I read your rules and will abide by them. I refuse to get into a pissing match over a Freaking news channel.. I wont mention watching the news anymore.:huh::bong:
Have a good day.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2018)

LOL Good morning all! You don't ever have to mention it again Estamater, now we know. lol  Keef, I appreciate you keeping up your end of the bargain but i am afraid you might blow a gasket.

We have 25-35 miles per hour wind here today and tomorrow with temps maybe in the 60s. Ya can't clean house as the dust will be blowing, can't work in the yard, or the dust will cause asthma. guess there is only one thing to do and that is work in the indoor garden and smoke pot.

What ya smoking mater? I am having some wifi a kid grew that is full of seeds. lol, haven't had seeded pot in a while, a few decades. It is still pretty good. I ask him who the daddy was and he said either nurse larry or wifi.  Don't think i will save any seeds. lol

On my second cup of coffee. who wants to smoke with me?


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 27, 2018)

Im smoking weed that chills me out. I dont get upset over what channels ppl watch. Very strange
Conversation. 
Going to smoke another bowl and work on my Veggies. Im taking the rest of the day off. 
By the way,,i dont care what News channel ppl watch. Ppl have the right to watch what they want without remarks being made. Im here to hang out chill and discuss weed. No more no less. If im at the wrong place and not welcome because of my choice for news,,just let me know.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 27, 2018)

Good mornin potheads, Rose, Keef, Esta...gonna be an even warmer day today...maybe into the 70s...I like avoiding both fox and msnbc as I like my news raw sos I can give it my own slant...I dont need or want the commentary.
More gardening and a little dog walkn in my future today...I got stuff planted in 3 beds yesterday...lettuce, cabbage, Brussels, tomatoes, squish...My outdoor pot go in after the current indoor grow is done as Ill start them inside before putting them out. Cant go down to the nursery and get my favorite pot plants like I can the veggies. Maybe one day though... 

View attachment 28ADCDFD-863E-4632-A499-18EE1DD77D7A.jpg


View attachment 9FF52D48-BF26-4AE4-A343-536174226556.jpg


View attachment 6BFD3B9B-AC8E-4274-A7C9-C88FAD86B340.jpg


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 27, 2018)

Like the growboxes.
I got 3 type Tomatoes, 2 type Peppers,Squash,Burpless Cucumbers ,Red Potatoes and Strawberries,,,all in Pots.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2018)

Wow RE, you must be in a much warmer growing season than me. I have lettuce and sweet onions in, but too cold for anything else. Our last date of frost is 4-21.  I think i am a little jealous. 

This is an interesting world we live in. I am tired of all the news. I want to grow pot and laugh, that is all.  These are lofty goals, but ya need to aim high.


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2018)

Morning OFC.  I figure out another way to upload pictures.  Just got to remember how to get them on the site.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi Rose, we may get some more cool weather but if so I can just cover them up, its pretty easy. Most of what I planted are cool weather stuff anyway... the trouble with my garden is it doesnt get much sun in the winter...and those are some of my favorite veggies...Im hoping I can get a crop to grow before it gets too hot...I guess I could grow veggies indoors too but I cant afford the space or the electricity for a little cabbage or Brussels...Pot? Yep...


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice bud porn up there Keef.  Here is one of all mj.

Left, front to back.Hippie Dawg, Hipie Dawg BPU X BB. 2nd row is the Blueberry's., 3rd row OG Kush, Zomie Kush, BPU X BB, BPU X BB, 4th row is Northern Light, Acapulco Gold White Widow, 5th row is Hippie Dawg, Hippie's SFM, and Hippie's SFM 

View attachment 101_1132.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 27, 2018)

Ness, when you making your post, scroll down the the &#8220;manage attachment&#8217;s&#8221; button. Click it and add your files, upload, close that window and then save or post your stuff...

Edit: yay, you did it!!!


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello OFC.  It's afternoon here.  Where did the morning go to.
Going to reach 75 here today.  It goes down to the low 50's to mid 40's at night.


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2018)

Rose, I'm going to be getting a yellow rose bush (my grammie's favorite  and red bush tj mom's favorite).  The Spring in the air has got me going.:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2018)

Beautiful plants Ness! I recognize that set up, bathtub growing is awesome!


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2018)

Thank You Rose.  I got a cheap shower curtain lining the bottom of the tub.  I happy I got two bathrooms.


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2018)

This a picture of the red moon.  I forget what day it was.  But, I got a shot. 

View attachment P1180365.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2018)

wow, nice shot.


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2018)

Wish I had a better cam.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2018)

Ness, the peace rose is a nice big yellow bloom rose.


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2018)

That's funny you should say that.  Because that is the one I'm looking for.  Done with all I'm going to do today.  Except, for supper.  Late one today.  Oh, Rose.  How about a red one?


----------



## mrcane (Mar 27, 2018)

Good afternoon O.F.C.
Ness beautiful looking plants there...
Just back from the rainforest doing a little steelhead fishing. Two rods. My bud landed one buck 17 lbs.
Food and wine was marvelous..rained so much that it blue the river out...
Enough of that lets get High...:48:....


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2018)

Thank you cane.  Still got a long way to go.  Cane when you say a 17 lbs. buck, do you mean the fish or a deer?  I got my wish for XMas and got me two rods.  Fresh water.  Need my Fishing Licence.


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2018)

:48:


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2018)

I just roll me a :joint4: 1st time in a long time.  :48:


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2018)

Cane now I understand now about the fish.  I should think before I type.   Have a good evening OFC.:bong2:


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2018)

Who out there?  Stonies:fly:


----------



## mrcane (Mar 27, 2018)

Yes Ness they call the male fish a buck and the female a hen....
    Now let's puff that joint.....:48:.....


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2018)

Good Night
Keef, I wanted to tell you before, I hope that dream goes away.


----------



## mrcane (Mar 27, 2018)

Yep think that is time to jump in the steam room.
Y'all have a great evening....Caio


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2018)

Good Evening ( in my best Alfred Hitchcock voice ). While I live in a small farming community, we have 3 bait stores open 24/7, lol. Fishing is pretty serious here. Lots of places to fish. I just got back from Healdsburg in wine country. Food and wine kind of go hand in hand. The down town of Healdsburg is filled with great places to eat and great wine to drink.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2018)

I am waiting for the salmon. this season. I am really hungry for that. You need to get a bank loan but it is worth it.

I loved driving through the wine country in Cali, so fun, and beautiful.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 27, 2018)

Good evening stoners.  I hate to be boredandI seen some amber soooooo..  I been trimming since 6 and there is no end in sight.  Dang this is a big plant.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 27, 2018)

umbra said:


> Good Evening ( in my best Alfred Hitchcock voice ). While I live in a small farming community, we have 3 bait stores open 24/7, lol. Fishing is pretty serious here. Lots of places to fish. I just got back from Healdsburg in wine country. Food and wine kind of go hand in hand. The down town of Healdsburg is filled with great places to eat and great wine to drink.



I used to show my guitars at the healdsburg guitar festival...a great little town, used to be the home of the luthiers mercantile till they moved down the road to Windsor...good food, good wine and a couple good breweries too...


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2018)

I was working so didn't get a chance to go to Russian River Brewery, a little Pliney the Elder would have been sweet.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 28, 2018)

Still at it.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 28, 2018)

Good morning Ole Farts!  I trimmed until 2:30 in the morning.  Still got about 1/3 of the plant but I ran out of gumption.  Iwent on Amazon and ordered a drying net.  I have limited patience with the smaller branches.  I can see why oils and dabs and hash and stuff are getting so popular.

Anyways top of the morning to everyone.:48:


----------



## umbra (Mar 28, 2018)

Morning 1 and all. Nick the drying nets work great, but they wont trim them for ya.
But they do have trimmers out there. Not exactly cheap but saves your hands.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019TE0KSY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks Umbra.  I think you may have just saved my sanity:vap_smiley:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2018)

St nick, we use one like this and saves us. This is that beautiful nurse larry right?


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007GGQYXS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2018)

Oops, Umbra and I think alike. They are awesome.

Good morning all.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 28, 2018)

Good morning potheads....Sunshine!!!


----------



## ness (Mar 28, 2018)

Good Afternoon OFC.  Beautiful here today.  Going to 82.  Got to make a store run.  Everyone have a nice day.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 28, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> St nick, we use one like this and saves us. This is that beautiful nurse larry right?
> 
> Thanks Rose, I placed one on order.  Yup,  thats her.  After cutting all the tops I bet I still got a days worth of trimming at least.  She was the same age as the 2 clones I scrogged and I vegged her until the day I took those 2.  I got well over a lb from those 2 and I know this little girl is gonna more then double that.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2018)

WOW, that is one big nurse larry. How much amber? 10 %?  Did the darkness make her more frosty?


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 28, 2018)

Maybe 20%.  I don't think it makes any real difference


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 28, 2018)

She is frosty though 

View attachment 20180328_115513.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2018)

YUM! She smells good I bet.


----------



## umbra (Mar 28, 2018)

nice job Nick


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 29, 2018)

Working on Blueprints last couple days. Taking the day off. Nice Job Nick.


----------



## mrcane (Mar 29, 2018)

Morning OFC... Rainy day here in PNW.
Nick those are beautiful....
Potting up some Clones from solo cups to 1gal pots.
Hope that everyone's day goes great....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2018)

Good morning all. Sunny day here for a minute. Keef, where are ya?

I got stuff to mail out and a birthday party at noon.  Hope you are all well, and appropriately stoned.


----------



## ness (Mar 29, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.  Been trying to caught Green Santa.  He does not leave my packages.  I have to go to the post office to pick them up.  I made a nice drop of spot.  Nope he will not leave them.  Just got to caught him in the act.  He drive down the drive way turns around and off he goes.  After, I talk to him and he still doesn't leave my packages I'm going to report him.  This has been going on for almost a year.  

Beautiful spring weather here in GA.  Checked out my grow area outside and it sure needs a lot of care.  I plan on doing some racking.

Have a Blessed day.


----------



## Iams (Mar 29, 2018)

Being a Grandad now. Grand son is 4. I would like to throw my hat into the old farts club. The name fits my attitude on a lot of subjects.

Have a great day.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 29, 2018)

Welcome to the party Iams.  Being an ole fart is really kinda state of mind.  Mostly we tell it like it is on a day to day.  Well, all except for Keef.  He's liable to say anything.:48:


----------



## Iams (Mar 30, 2018)

Then I have been an old fart since about 22. 

Happy Good Friday.


----------



## ness (Mar 30, 2018)

Good Morning Keef, OFC.  Day is young and time for outdoor work.  Got to dig some holes and I not looking forward to it. :bongin:


----------



## Budlight (Mar 30, 2018)

Good Friday everyone :48:


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 30, 2018)

Where is the Keef guy. Bet he is watching Fox news.
Lol
Im watching CNN today,,i needed a laugh.:rofl: :guitar:
Hope you guys have a since of humor.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey Rose, or anyone else too for that matter, what&#8217;s wrong with my lady banks rose? It&#8217;s got a lotta yellow leaves goin on. Looks over watered but it&#8217;s only rain water. I gave it some flower/shrub frets that my wife had on hand...it&#8217;s got lots of buds on and ready to burst out but I don&#8217;t like the looks of those leaves...
TIA.... 

View attachment AE3016EF-E4EA-462C-9514-B62CA94DA0A0.jpg


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 30, 2018)

The leaves are turning and burning me thinks. Maybe to much ferts due to,too much rain. They leaves are turned on the end.
Or im totally freaking wrong,,but i gave it a shot.
If it was weed id say dont worry,,its flowering. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2018)

That is a very interesting question RE, not all leaves are affected on the same leaflet. take a look at it with a loupe on the underside of the leaves just for kicks. Also, look for the beginnings of black spot. 

 I don't know what that is. Lady Banks is a beautiful climber that is so huge I can't believe it. Nice choice. 

We all miss Keef when he steps away for a bit. hurry home dooood.

Hi Budlight, how are you?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 30, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> That is a very interesting question RE, not all leaves are affected on the same leaflet. take a look at it with a loupe on the underside of the leaves just for kicks. Also, look for the beginnings of black spot.
> 
> I don't know what that is. Lady Banks is a beautiful climber that is so huge I can't believe it. Nice choice.



My mother had a huge lady banks rose bush, about 12 feet across. It sat right next to our driveway and in full bloom, it looked like on of the those coconut snowball thingys only about 10 feet tall... I have this one on my garden fence and growing up on a arbor gate. Can&#8217;t wait to see it flower, this will be the first year... 

View attachment 00DEB04E-6156-44A2-8507-E3B3B88A75C2.jpeg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2018)

My dear friend in Cali has one that fills her second story deck. It is unbelievable. It is at least 30 years old by now. And when the petals fall, the leave a beautiful yellow carpet on the lawn.  I am glad you got one. Did you prune it?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 30, 2018)

I didnt prune it much, just letting it grow on the fence. Its only about a year old now...


----------



## zigggy (Mar 31, 2018)

morning friends ,,,been very busy have not been around much ,,hope all is well


----------



## zigggy (Mar 31, 2018)

where you at mr. keef


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 31, 2018)

:fid::guitar::banana::smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2018)

Good morning peeps. I have lots of gardening to do. the bat guano has been bubbling for  a couple days.   Hope everyone is well and having some fun.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2018)

2 RE, that is a beautiful little spot up there. I like it a lot. is that pea gravel? what is that rocky stuff? it is pretty and I think i need some. lol


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 31, 2018)

:stuff-1125699181_i_Where did everybody go?
Must be out looking for Keef.:smoke1:


----------



## zigggy (Apr 1, 2018)

morning ofc,,,HAPPY EASTER,,,easter and April fools day on the same day ,,,gonna have my son look for easter eggs that i did not hide ,,,then ill tell him about april  fools day ....revenge belongs to mom,,,,(then ill give him his basket )


----------



## umbra (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter Troops.  I am relaxing today.  Yesterday I finished the flower room, New lights, new fans and as soon as they come in a new phresh filter.  Best thing is I have honest doors on both grow rooms.  No more tarps!I be happy.

Join me in a Easter Doob. :48:


----------



## umbra (Apr 1, 2018)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2018)

Good morning friends, zigggy, that is funny, tell him happy Easter from me. lol  

St Nick, sounds awesome.Glad you are getting it all together, real doors, and all those upgrades, enjoy!

Good morning Umbra, what's up? Keef? come home.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 1, 2018)

happy Easter everyone:joint:


----------



## ness (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter.:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter and April Fools day. Lets smoke pot.  my dinner is easy, i can get stoned. lol


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2018)

I decided relaxing is boring.  I'm with ya Rose.  Doobytooya!


----------



## umbra (Apr 1, 2018)

Took down 65 plants, I'm bushed, lol.


----------



## ness (Apr 1, 2018)

umbra that's fantastic.  Time to relax and enjoy your evening. Time to fill the small water bong I got..:bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2018)

OMG UMBRA, that is a lot, do you have them all hanging? what a job. 

we had a good dinner, the boys laughed at me for forgetting stuff. it was pretty bad, but funny too.  

Ness, your plants are sure pretty.  St Nick, doobietoya? I like the sounds of that. What are you smoking?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2018)

Umbra,  I sure am impressed.  Not counting trimming. unless you  are harvesting the whole plant that is the work of a crew, a good sized crew.  Rose, I'm actually smoking some fresh squeezed live nurse larry resin.  And it is sweeeeeeeeeett!!!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra (Apr 1, 2018)

I cut down and do a rough trim wet. Then hang it and let it dry. Come back and remove it from the stick and do a dry trim and shaping.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2018)

Then I m impressed.  Thats what I do but no way would I do 65 plants  I'd be in the morgue.:farm:


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2018)

Then to, you seen the size of my plants.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2018)

Good morning friends,

St Nick, tell me more, was it really good? 

Umbra. man, i hope you are still alive, i don't know how you did that.

It is a pretty day here, chilly, but sunny. It is supposed to rain the rest of the week.  I popped some Northern lights seeds yesterday. I am hoping to grow one outdoors. 

Hope you all have a good Monday.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 2, 2018)

Good morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW.
 just got home from three days out steelhead fishing hooked two fish one around 15 lbs.Note that these fish are in the national park and have to be released. 
Have a run of Nurse Larry going that sure is heavy on the sativa side?? Don't recall seeing that in earlier runs......let's puff one....:48:.....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2018)

I have never seen that Cane. very interesting. hmmm


----------



## mrcane (Apr 2, 2018)

Yep Rose sure enough will get some pics the ones really showing are over at the neighbors they're in flower. Thought of you the other night we had white king salmon for dinner out at camp it was to die for


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2018)

Oh man, i am so hungry for that. When does copper river salmon come in?  do you have clones of the sativa Nurse?


----------



## mrcane (Apr 2, 2018)

The Copper River fish should be coming soon, they're expensive but good...
Rose I am terrible at keeping track of plants I fish to much this time of year.  but I have 3 in flower 4 in 3gal pots in veg. And 6 in one gal.pots that just came out of solo cups.....yep. :48:


----------



## mrcane (Apr 2, 2018)

Couple pics.... 

View attachment 20180402_074837.jpg


View attachment 20180327_145654.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 2, 2018)

This morning, Im sitting in on a senior citizen neuropathy meeting, theyre talking medical marijuana...things are coming along here in Cali...lotta blue hair in here...lol


----------



## mrcane (Apr 2, 2018)

Sounds great 2R.E.....if it works keep doing it
I am going to have another bowl to keep my anxiety down and the back pain bearable.
        Yep.....:48:.....


----------



## EstaMater (Apr 2, 2018)

mrcane said:


> The Copper River fish should be coming soon, they're expensive but good...
> Rose I am terrible at keeping track of plants I fish to much this time of year.  but I have 3 in flower 4 in 3gal pots in veg. And 6 in one gal.pots that just came out of solo cups.....yep. :48:


Copper River Fish?


----------



## EstaMater (Apr 2, 2018)

Okay,,looked it up. 

View attachment logo4.png


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2018)

On the East Coast, we had a Cooper River, but you would never want to eat the fish, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2018)

Copper river salmon, it will be here soon. You have to get a bank loan to get it, but it is only a couple times a year.  or 5 if i have my way.

RE, what did you learn? does pot help with neuropathy? I would think not, but I guess if it is blocking pain receptors it would work. Inquiring minds want to know.  Blue hair? LOL


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 2, 2018)

Evening O.F.C. 

View attachment 20180402_215553.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 2, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> RE, what did you learn? does pot help with neuropathy? I would think not, but I guess if it is blocking pain receptors it would work. Inquiring minds want to know.  Blue hair? LOL



Grey to the point of almost being blue...lol, I&#8217;d include myself except my hair is so thin that I&#8217;m just shiny on top....
I&#8217;ve read about a few peeps using pot for neuropathy but I&#8217;m a skeptic...one of the attendees said they use a topical with several different ingredients in addition to marijuana...some different essential oils and there is a epsom salt rub that comes in a tube and this person uses it as a base and has added some cbd oil (prolly from hemp) to that and applied it to her feet. That is where my issue is, my toes and the balls of my feet are typically numb and or burning. Kinda like I walked barefoot in the snow for a while but they don&#8217;t feel cold, just numb...anyway that&#8217;s one thing I&#8217;d like to try with this cbd grow. Most of the people in this neuropathy group agree that the doctors for the most part don&#8217;t understand the causes and have little interest in discussing treatment so you are left to find your own treatment...I haven&#8217;t noticed any improvement because of my pot consumption though but I do want to try a topical...


----------



## Iams (Apr 3, 2018)

Speaking of shiny, MY new light comes in today. Out for delivery!!!!


Yay.

Y'all have a great day.


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. It's going to be another nice day here in the central valley. My orange tree and plum tress are blooming and tiny fruit are forming. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2018)

Good morning, Umbra, i  bet your orange tree blossoms smell delightful. yum.

Iams WOOHOO, what light did you end up with?

RE, I have a young friend, Ston-loc,  that makes wonderful topicals. Do you want me to ask him for his recipe? So you don't have any underlying reason for the neuropathy? Do you take vitamin B? I was told a million years ago that it is the only thing that will put the nerve ending covering back on nerves. A neuro told me that. My husband has taken it forever for ms.  That sounds like an interesting lecture.

St Nick, that is a pretty bud up there.  Nurse Larry I presume? lol lovely.  you don't have mail yet , easter is my excuse. soon. i will let you know.  how was that rosin?


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2018)

Buenos Dias !-- I'm alive and kicking just a litter worse from wear and tear !-- When U have a traumatic brain injury like me there will be times when the brain kinda miss fires and it causes like a cascade effect on the brain chemistry and I don't like for people to see me like that so I isolat myself when I feel it coming !-- I didn't go to ground quick enough and so U saw it happen !--  I'm not proud of that !
I got some seed from Green Santa -- Umbra U probably sent me an e-mail heads up but I broke my e-mail thingy a several months ago and can't even open it anymore and I keep forgetting to get D.D. to help me fix it !-- 
Ness around lately ? -- Ness this is coming your way !

I still don't trust myself to be somewhat civilized but when I remembered My e-mail was down I thought Just better check in !-- I'll be around when get it all reeled back in !-- 

View attachment 20180402_090227.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2018)

Oh good I did email you. Thank you. We care bout your round these parts. did you like my southern accent?  Nice pckg for ness.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2018)

I forgot to say thank U for the seed Umbra !-- Can't wait to get some growing !-- I want to write something down where I want lose it so I'm do it here !-- It may not  mean anything to anyone but me !-- I dragged me up something up out that place of woe this time !-- Lythotripsiy technology focused  at about 430 hertz should cut stone like a laser !-- A shere of mercury spinning will  develop electrical poles and at a certain speed will begin to produce more power than is used to keep the sphere spinning !-- There will also be a speed where FUNKY things will  begin to happen !

O.K. I'm out !-- Caps got me melted anyway !-- I got my eye on U guys !-- I be around soon as I can !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 3, 2018)

Howdy y'all, been a while since I been online.
Does anyone have experience using beneficial bacteria designed for use in ponds?    I'm hoping to make my own compost tea if the bacteria are right.


----------



## Iams (Apr 3, 2018)

King 2000watt It is in tent and crazy bright.

Good day.


----------



## ness (Apr 3, 2018)

420 up in here.:bong2: Keef's back. Glad to see your feeling better. Gee, Keef that does look tasty up there. Thank You. I have been weeding in the back yard getting ready for the 10 by 9 by 8 plastic grow tent I order. I'm excited. Here are the babies.  Have a good evening. 

View attachment 101_1184.jpg


----------



## EstaMater (Apr 3, 2018)

@Iams.
Im going take a shot in the dark, just a wild guess,,and say that you like your Dog. :smoke1:
I like mine too,,but im going to kick his butt if he keeps chasing my birds away from thier feeders.:doh:

Keef ,,,where you been? Cant you Go to the VA for that and get some help? How long ago did you fall?


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2018)

Yo Ness -- I let the car set up for a week or more without starting it and when I got ready to go mail your seed it wouldn't start !- I got it on the charger but they won't leave today it's too late !-- Sorry !

Iams -- Welcome to the O.F.C. !-- I been MIA last week or whatever it was !-- I got 4 ankle biters myself !-- Couple of fierce Shiti-Tzu girls among them !

The Gloman in da House !-- Ya'll when we kicked off the O.F.C. -- The Gloman was there !-- He the one handed pot farmer I've mentioned !-- Glad to have U back Cuz !-- Them total knee operations can be a pain when they get infected !-- Cuz look up Richie Riches Hydro Tea !-- It's a tea of some worm castings and Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil -- Put it in a sock or something then place that in a bucket of water with a bubbler and a little molasses-- The good microbes in the soil and worm castings will come out into the water and begin to multiply !-- U can remove the sock after a day or so and U got all the good microbes from the soil growing in a bucket of water !-- U can delute the tea or add as is depending upon application !-- When it comes to organics though U gotta talk to Rose !

I'm still trying to find my mind !-- Good day to all !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey Keef, glad your getting around...soon as my indoor grow is done I&#8217;m gonna start some stuff for the back yard...I got some auto cbd&#8217;s that I&#8217;m gonna put out there. I need to keep&#8217;m on the short and fast side for my yard security...and autos seem to fit the bill for me here...I may even be able to get two crops if they finish fast enough...


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2018)

Pharm still lives !-- 

Rose's Nurse Larry with a BlackBerry Snow Lotus dad !

Umbra's Snow Desiel with that same BBSL dad !

They both carry seed on a over limb fathered by Umbra's B.B.King !-- Get a little flavor off in this stuff !-- The Snow Lotus came across as dominate in the BBSL -- It has that Kush ?-- Flavor -- Strong smell but I like it !-- D.D. don't like it cause it's too "loud" !-- Anyway they about 2-3  weeks left to finish !-- 
The Gloman already got his up --sexed -- cloned and waiting on the weather !-- I think both these in Ness seed too ?-- If not I'll make it so !-- They right over there ! 

View attachment 20180403_155015.jpg


View attachment 20180403_155158.jpg


View attachment 20180403_154909.jpg


View attachment 20180403_155059.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice colors up there^ Keef. You do pretty well in organics.

Hi gloman, nice to see you.  I make teas for that but did you mean out of pond water?


----------



## thegloman (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi Rose, good to be back. Even if it Is limited.
Yes, I really see a big boost in growth and health when using the tea.
Had been using xtreem tea but its kind of costly and I have an abundance of girlz chomping at the bit to get outside.
Keef was good enuff to gift me with some fantastic seed from several of y'all.
Sure saved my butt cuz all my existing seed had been watered down so much it was almost hemp.
No, I do use pond water to water my plants on the patio but there is a dry beneficial bacteria I use in the ponds to keep the dead plants and fish poo all cleaned up.
Was thinking of adding some to a bucket of water and add molasses and a bubbler for 24hrs.  They say there is 8 bacteria in it but no names of them.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2018)

G -- Had me confused too !-- but that ain't hard right now !-- That Richie Riches stuff give U 35-45,000 different types of beneficials bacteria and stuff !-- I run Aero under LEDs with a live res. -- I'm working out something right now !-- I'm a lazy as* pot framer !-- Change the res ever 2 weeks ?-- U change the res in all 8 of them boxes every 2 weeks cause I ain't !-- I run a whole 2 month bloom cycle starting with bout 10 gals of nute water !-- I was using Voodoo Juice to inoculate each box with beneficial bacteria -- It's a lot like that Richie Riches stuff -- I been out a while and inoculate each new box with a scoop of nute water from a healthy box !-- I farm beneficial bacteria and they take care of my plants !-- The problem I'm working out is that the plants take up more water than nutes so the nute solution slowly gets more condensed with time !-- So what I been doing is top off the boxes every week or 2 with RO water with Cal/Mag only !-- I'm getting closer to where I want to be but I still burn them a little at the end !-- I do got a plan for a better grow system --I'm just gonna wait until I get the grow moved !-- Until then I just keep growing small plants in my boxes !-- I'm looking forward to giving my girls they head and let them run !-- I've been through a lot of little girls and I certainly found some dank -- Some of them ?--I bred dank to dank and surprise !- It comes out dank !-- My afternoon caps must be kicking in !- Look at me all calm and stuff !-- 
Mater -- I was a legal morphine junkie for most of a decade !-- The morphine was killing me slowly and cold turkey withdrawals almost finished the job !-- So I quit the doctors and I make my own medicine !-- I'm back up to a healthy weight and mostly do O.K. !-- I can't go to the doctor because the will take an x-ray of my face and give me as much of whatever I want and from 20 years working in surgery I know all the good sheet by name !---I ain't doing it !--- I can't go back to being a junkie !


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey Buddy, yeah I shot you an email, lol. Glad it made it safe and sound. Time for some new stuff to play with. Those "laissez le bon temps rouler" are the new stuff with the apricot head male. Some devil's tit, blackstar, fruity pebbles and a couple others I think are in the mix. You will have to grow them out to see which are which.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2018)

U know I will have good time with these Umbra !-- I know what kinda work U do !-- -- I been holding up on starting some  seed till I get rid of these white flies !-Then I'll let the good times roll and see what U did !- Thinking about getting more lace wings eggs !-- What I used should be enough but it'll take 3 weeks or so and I'm also an impatient man !-- 
Smoking on a little little something that is the daughter of something U did !-- Last month's BOTM winner !-- The White -x- Nepal Indica !-- This what I got when I put a BBSL male on her !

I don't care who U are !--Dis will light U up !-- 

View attachment 20180403_183018.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Apr 3, 2018)

How's it......:48:......


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2018)

What up Cane !-- She a big girl and if U hit her hard ?-- She hit U back just as hard !-- If U show a little respect and keep your finger off that carburetor hole on a glass pipe she quite nice !-- Disrespect her and hit her like a cheap cigar she'll put U down !-- Make U melt  ! --


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2018)

What terepene or terp profile causes the munchies ?-- I think this weed got some of it !-- D.D. said I need to go on a diet !-- So I cut out the cake !-- That's good right ?-- 
I'm go to hell for stuff like this ain't I ?-- Want a bite ?---- Creamy-- melty----chocolate goodness -- with absolutely no redeeming features --just like me !-- Probably got some gluten in it too !-- but mostly nutritious  fats and sugars !-- 

View attachment 20180403_194613.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2018)

Keef, you may not go to hell for eating stuff like that but it may help you get to your expected destination a little faster. Im guilty and just this last weekend, I got a good dose of pie(Banana Creamn Apple), cookiesn candy....what the hell, I dont wanna live forever...


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2018)

RE !-- How ya been ?-- It wasn't as satisfying as I expected !-- Just seemed like something was missing !-- Then I had one them ah-ha moments and knew what was missing and how it should be done !-- The icing should be in a warm fondue dish with thick cut bacon on a stick for dipping !-- 
My heart is good !-- Blood pressure is reasonable most times  -- It goes up when I'm hurting and I'm hoping this high CBD girl I got in bloom gonna help that !-- I plan to hang out another 30 plus years and by then maybe by then they can cure this disease they call "ageing" !-- They understand how to do it but just don't know how to get -r- done yet !-- Looking back at where we were when I first entered medicine and where we at now ?-- I think I got a fair shot at having my body back the way it was before I broke it !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 3, 2018)

Glad to see you are back Keef, at least a little bit.  Rose, fresh squeezed Nurse Larry is Awesome!  Umbra, I got a whole crop of BOC coming,  what should I expect?:48:

Hope everbody had a great Easter!


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2018)

Good morning everyone. Nick, there are both very sativa and very indica pheno in there. 8 to 9 weeks. Tastes range from a Hershey bar to café mocha. Chocolate is dominant, but with some subtle changes in each pheno.


----------



## EstaMater (Apr 4, 2018)

Keef said:


> Mater -- I was a legal morphine junkie for most of a decade !-- The morphine was killing me slowly and cold turkey withdrawals almost finished the job !-- So I quit the doctors and I make my own medicine !-- I'm back up to a healthy weight and mostly do O.K. !-- I can't go to the doctor because the will take an x-ray of my face and give me as much of whatever I want and from 20 years working in surgery I know all the good sheet by name !---I ain't doing it !--- I can't go back to being a junkie !


I went back and did some reading and seen you were in the Army and got kicked out cause of your attitude or something,,so im guessing your injury was in the Army as a nurse,,right? That where you met your Wife who is a nurse? Damn,,that freaking morphine is some bad ****. Never been much on pain killers,,but i like my beer and weed.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Making breakfast !-- This is how I start my Wake and Bake !--- Got a nice dose of caps in my belly and a table spoon of coconut oil and let my belly do the extraction !
Mater -- I spent 8 years in the army and I got 3 Honorable Discharges !-- In 1973 after high school -- I stepped up and volunteered for the draft  in the army !-- The army in thier wisdom decided that I should become a military policeman so they trained me to be a law dog and set me up to the DMZ between North and South Korea !-- Of the 36 or so in my M.P. class all but 3 of us went to Vietnam !
When my tour in Korea was over I decided to stay and the army disagreed so they kicked me outta Korea !-- I went back to Fort Polk and finished out my time !-- Only fighting I did was on the street during the race riots which continued after I returned to America !-- When I got out the army I went back to shaping steel to my will !-- I grew up around a welding/machine shop !-- After that tour in the  army I went to work for a concrete machine company !-- The owner used to drink a lite and sell stuff that didn't exist then come tell me and the crew what he sold and we had to build it !-- It was  great R&D training -- I was out the army for 5 years when I built a new kind of concrete screed for a company in llinois and set thier shop up to mass produce it !-- Worked my way right out of a job !-- They had what they wanted from me so I got an engineering bonus and a pink slip on the same day !
That's when I reenlisted in the army and learned to be a surgical assistant /O.R.Tech. !-- I had been out too long so they made me go thru basic training again !-- It was 20 years later that I came around a corner too fast in a civilian hospital and slipped !- Broke my fall with my face !-- Ain't been right since ! 

View attachment 20180404_095207.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2018)

I know Umbra and RE make some beer and I know of one or 2 that got stills -- I never liked the taste of beer but I used to drink lots of whiskey and get whiskey bumps !-- These days I enjoy making liqour but I don't drink anymore !-- I'll rack this blueberry and apple another time or 2 and probably end up with little over a gallon of each !-- I aim for about 25 % alcohol !-- I find I can get a nice flavor 
and it will  still have a kick ! 

View attachment 20180404_102931.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2018)

Before anyone ask if I'm disabled -
-This is the clearest way to explain what happened at my disability hearing-
-  Dispite both lawyers telling the judge I couldn't work -
- The Red Neck Republican Judge saw my pony tail and decided I could get a job folding clothes and was not disabled ! --


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 4, 2018)

G'morning Keef, good to hear ya agin.  You ever consider blending the finished product?  I betcha there's some gold to be had.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2018)

What up Nick !---- Haven't really tried that yet -- Couple months ago I made a nice run of blueberry vinegar !-- Kinda gun shy right now !-- I think the Gloman made a batch like that recently too !-- 
One day U got liqour and next time U check it U got vinegar -- Make U think W---T---F  ?
I know exactly what causes liqour to become vinegar my question was when did it happen ?
There's a microbe that eats alcohol and sheets vinegar !-- Somehow I contaminated the liqour with that bug !-- That can't be happening !


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2018)

Nick U know I kinda watch the weather too ?-- The southeast U.S. been getting hammered by these spring storms sweeping thru  -- U keep your eye on that Creek !-- I think there's gonna be another round of storms this year !-- They will spin up a tornado in a heart beat so keep alert !-- Them thangs should scare people cause ain't nothing U can do to stop or avoid them !-- Like rolling the dice U just never know where they gonna pop up !-- On the coast we get hurricanes and days of warning and a chance to run !--


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 4, 2018)

Keef, we are having genuinely crappy weather right now as we speak.  The wind is howling and the river is up about 10 ft.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 4, 2018)

What up y'all?
Crappy weather?  You must be in MY neck of the woods!  Here we just melting off the snow n ice from last week but still in the 20's.  Still too cold for the girlz to go in the greenhouse.
Keef, my blueberry wine turned out great!  It could be a bit stronger but the flavor is spot on.  Gonna try a full 5gal. Next time.
That shine I made isn't drinkable without proofing it down but it sure works good for making RSO.  I been studying on it and next run I'm gonna try to go for rhy whiskey.
My Barney dog has an appointment with the U of I vetinary neurological inst. Next wed. So we're hoping to get him back up and out of pain soon.
Hope y'all have a great green day!
Oh yeah, remember, 4/20 is just around the corner. I got a couple Special buds saved back. Whoo hoo!


----------



## EstaMater (Apr 4, 2018)

Keef said:


> Before anyone ask if I'm disabled -
> -This is the clearest way to explain what happened at my disability hearing-
> -  Dispite both lawyers telling the judge I couldn't work -
> - The Red Neck Republican Judge saw my pony tail and decided I could get a job folding clothes and was not disabled ! --


I got out of going to jail for 6 months by cutting my long hair off,,putting on a suit,,and saying yesser to the Judge. Not sure if he was a Redneck or not,,i didnt bother to ask.
Especially back in the day,,No JUDGE liked long hair. That was a given and widly known. Attorneys that were any good made damn sure thier Client knew what kind of Judge they were dealing with.
Just sayen,,it might have helped,,especially if that was the reason for his decision is just your Pony Tail.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2018)

Can't even run errands without having a big adventure !-- 
Yep Mater justice by the way U look is not justice at all !-- This happened in 2001-2 !---- Some might be O.K. with that 1950s attitude but lots aren't !-- I saw on the news this morning a couple Congressmen pushing a new book they wrote about  the reunification  American  !-- I'm down with that !-- We gonna get right on that come November if not before ! -- I'll be out there with the women and kids doing my part !
What's up with that Laura Ingram on Fox ?-- Grown woman on television attacking a child that just survived a mass school shooting ?  ?-- Time for her to get the Bill O'Rielly treatment ?--- They do have some disgusting commentary on Fox-- It's just a state run right wing propaganda channel and needs to be shutdown !-- Seems the people have been motivated by the rudeness and crudeness of our current situation but this midterm election will tell the tale ! -- Gonna be interesting to see if people want to go backwards or forward ?


----------



## EstaMater (Apr 4, 2018)

Okay,,,,aaaaaaa,,,right.
Im gonna go smoke a bowl. You might wanna go smoke more Weed or something Bro,,whatever your smoking now dont seem to be working.Your the most pissed off Pothead i know,,,might wanna NOT watch the news for awhile or never......:bolt:
Thought we were talking about your Disabilty and a Ponytail?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 4, 2018)

Don't mind Keef, he's gotta long way to go toreach that relaxed state of "Pothead".  Personally I think he needs to lay off the Indica and get serious with some Sativa:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2018)

That's right he said he wasn't stable yet !-- My brain chemistry is different from other people who haven't had a TBI or  PSTD - and spent a decade as a junkie !-- At times I lack that thing called self control !-- I guess this whole thing has brought out the old soldier in me !-- Defend the country from enemies abroad and at home !-- The way I see it my country and democracy was attacked by an enemy with assistance of American traitors !-- Maybe it's just me and my brain damaged self but I find that extremely offensive !-- Ain't enough weed in the world to change that !--


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2018)

I had a really bad day yesterday. I yelled at my doctor, a nice round, white, morman gynecologist.  I mean i screamed at him in a voice i didn't recognize, for at least 5 minutes. He stated an untruth about Obama and I lost it. I mean lost it. I swore at my doctor, i told him a thing or two. I am not proud of it, I would apologize but he started it, and i what i said was the truth and would say it all again. I have done this twice since my stroke. My sister said it is from the stroke as i never did this in my life. I haven't been through anything like you have Keef, but I get it. I have rage over racism and that is what his story was based in. He knows that now.  I hope i never do that again, i am exhausted from it.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 4, 2018)

Had a dream one time about some a-hole beating a little black kid. It was a dream, don't ask me why . I woke up to my wife screaming 'cause I had her in a headlock and was pounding her.  I was so ashamed about the results of my dream to her but it gave me an honest insight to my opinion and reaction to racism. The wife by the way wasn't hurt and she forgave me when she heard the dream.


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2018)

The blueberry vinegar is from stuff not being sanitized properly. Been learning all kinds of stuff about wine and grapes. The parents of Cabernet Sauvignon were Cabernet Franc and Sauvignon Blanc. Cabernet Franc is also a parent to Merlot grapes.
Thinking about some merlot tasting weed. I think I can do it.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2018)

Wow Nick. I bet that was horrible
 Thanks for telling me that


----------



## EstaMater (Apr 5, 2018)

I went back and read the rules again. Perhaps a few others here need to do the same. This is a pot forum that has rules against politics,,another reason i registered here. Rosebud, thought you were a Moderator. You seem to be inviting the same kinda conversation. I have not brought up Obama or anyone else for that matter, why,,,because i read your Rules. I have not been on many forums,,but the ones i have. They followed thier rules,,especially the Moderators. Cant everybody just smoke the weed they are always talking about,,,and get high. Jesus
All this over a question about Disability,,,i mean really. I didnt mention Race. Sorry i freaking asked.
Now for Coffee and start on my Blueprints. To early for this crap.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 5, 2018)

And you have how many posts?  Ignore the politics like I do and enjoy the rest.  I made a decision a long time ago to keep my views to myself and do my best to refrain from commenting on others.  Keeps the peace..


----------



## EstaMater (Apr 5, 2018)

56 post,, How many post do i need to follow the rules? But i get what Your saying Nick,,you do alot of ignoring.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2018)

Mater if you don't like it here just leave.  The only one I see neg. (-) here is you.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.  Found a jar of mj yesterday.  Don't know what it is but it does the trick.  Just in time because the last of SD is just about gone.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2018)

To cool outside to do any weeding for my new grow tent.  It's 38.  Rose, Nick you sure had a day yesterday.  Dr's, Dreams.  Today is another day, time for a hit.:48:


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. If the site is a problem, or the people here, maybe it's time to move along. Keef has brain damage, we choose to ignore some of the things he does or says because we know him, know his disability, and know there are other things more important. Now if you have a documented traumatic brain injury and are not capable of functioning or speaking on the forum, some people here might cut you some slack ... but that's not the case, so either accept it or you know your way out. We are a tight group and are fiercely loyal. There have been others who complained about Keef and they don't come here anymore. If it's a problem for you, don't come back. Pretty simple.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2018)

Coffee cup is empty, bowl is empty.  Got to fix this.  Tried to upload pictures of the grow. It has grown 1/2 since yesterday.  Card didn't want to upload pictures.  Things just seem to be braking on the old computer.  Time to save for a new one.  Live on a dirt road and the dust just get all over.  And, inside of the computer.  I all ways have to clean it out.  Been meaning to put a shirt around my small computer desk and have not got to it yet.  The day is young.  This I shall do today.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 5, 2018)

Really folks, why is there any problem?
Everybody is entitled to their opinions.
If something said here upsets you, you Don't Have to participate.  I'm nobody but a few may remember me from the OFC. I've learned SO much from y'all.  You can go other places but nobody knows more than the old farts. lol. Even if some of them have strong feelings and opinions.   Live...love...learn


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2018)

EstaMater said:


> I went back and read the rules again. Perhaps a few others here need to do the same. This is a pot forum that has rules against politics,,another reason i registered here. Rosebud, thought you were a Moderator. You seem to be inviting the same kinda conversation. I have not brought up Obama or anyone else for that matter, why,,,because i read your Rules. I have not been on many forums,,but the ones i have. They followed thier rules,,especially the Moderators. Cant everybody just smoke the weed they are always talking about,,,and get high. Jesus
> All this over a question about Disability,,,i mean really. I didnt mention Race. Sorry i freaking asked.
> Now for Coffee and start on my Blueprints. To early for this crap.



You done been set up mater. And you flunked. bye bye


----------



## EstaMater (Apr 5, 2018)

:smoke1:See you Snowflakes later. Lol
By the way Rose,,did you slip and fall too?
Funny as hell. Setup:rofl:
Guy cant have any fun anymore. 
Weedhopper out. 
Later Keef,,,yehaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2018)

Gloman, i have some good cbd medicine for dogs, it is really helping quite a few old dogs. One was going to be put down, he is still with us and a happy boy. we sometimes just treat the dogs for the pain and they have a better quality of life. Please send me your addy and i will get some out for you if you want.

My post yesterday was all true. It wasn't about politics, it is about what happened to me and how i lost it.  Is racism political?  No, it is a moral issue, and mater, you can tell the folks that sent you that.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2018)

like we haven't know since you got here, you bigot.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2018)

oh before you go WH, i went and read what you said at stax and I was mortified and sad for so many reasons.  You go be with your sickening misogynist hate filled  group, i am sorry i ever believed a thing you said. I am glad i was able to help your mom though. Please don't come back here.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2018)

Got to get myself into town.  Three month's ago my mail truck burned up.  The whole truck mail and all.  Well, my new check must of been in there because I have not receive them yet.  And, it has been three month.  It won't be bad once I get to the bank, it's just the thought of doing it.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2018)

oh no ness that is horrible. Please don't hold up the bank. lol Your plants are sure pretty and they need you to not be in prison.


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Gloman, i have some good cbd medicine for dogs, it is really helping quite a few old dogs. One was going to be put down, he is still with us and a happy boy. we sometimes just treat the dogs for the pain and they have a better quality of life. Please send me your addy and i will get some out for you if you want.
> 
> My post yesterday was all true. It wasn't about politics, it is about what happened to me and how i lost it.  Is racism political?  No, it is a moral issue, and mater, you can tell the folks that sent you that.



I can tell you that the cbd tincture is helping 2 of my dogs. 1 is 15 and the other 12. It started helping them with the first drop I gave them.


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2018)

EstaMater said:


> :smoke1:See you Snowflakes later. Lol
> By the way Rose,,did you slip and fall too?
> Funny as hell. Setup:rofl:
> Guy cant have any fun anymore.
> ...



NO she had a stroke, it's a type of brain damage, but you already know that.


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2018)

Hippie: "You go be with your sickening misogynist hate filled group....."
Gee, and I thought we were racist Nazis!

You can't blame Rose; she had a stroke and she Can't Understand Normal Thinking.
I hope her next stroke is her last one.

Hippie: Had to giggle when Rose blamed her Obama meltdown with her gynecologist on her stroke. She might want to buy him a steak dinner. Can't imagine there's that many doctors that'll get close to that dried up old cooze.
Good thing yer bald. Umbra would pull your hair.

Hopper: Loved Umbra's last post. Hope he realizes we feel the same way about him. Cock sucker kinda wore out his welcome.
Yep,,,Mater/Weedhopper,,,cause them to have a melt down. Also told them who i was. Lol,,,they wont even let a guy have a little fun. Snowflakes were coming out of the woodwork. Funny as hell.

They'll get banned at stax and then at MC, lol. No place left to hate monger, oh too bad.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2018)

They actually wish me dead? omg, what did i ever do to them but call out their racism.  They give hippies a bad name, i don't wish anyone dead, geez.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2018)

Rose, I can't believe that.  That is awful.  How's the weather up in your neck of woods?  This morning it was 38.  What am I going to do with no pictures.  I guess I could bring it into the shop.  The shop keeper all ready saw the picture on my screen when he type in my password.  It's a picture of good old mj.  I tried to tell tj I needed a new computer because of tell whole tale of mj.  That didn't work.  Got to come up with another plan.  I see a new computer in the future.  Maybe I'll get a all-in -one.  I just like having a tower.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2018)

We are in rain Ness, and will be for a while. It is good for the earth but not for the fair weather gardener.  Lets put the whole estamater behind us. Let's move on, i am telling myself that too. Thanks for your support people.  I hope you get a new computer. 

I got some northern lights popping their little heads out of soil this morning.


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2018)

awesome


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2018)

Rose you got that baby Northern Light going.  I have one.  I read it is 90% Indica and 10% Sativa.  Sounds like a night time med to me.  I did some chores and now it is time to consecrate on my office, and soon to be lab.  Probable in about a year. I always like Sci.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 5, 2018)

Good morning potheads....well it looks like I slept in and missed all the fun this morning...so as mr PA Green says, &#8220;Oh well&#8221;....Carry on Keef...happy bd to me...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2018)

Happy Birthday Day RE!!!

View attachment potcake joint.jpg​


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you Rose!!! Smoke one on me...


----------



## thegloman (Apr 5, 2018)

Rose, that is the most kind, caring and selfless thing. If you would be willing to help me give my boy dog a better life I'd forever be in your debt.  I've always been a hard and callased person due to my upbringing but my dogs cut right thru all that to the mushy underbelly of my feelings.
I'd rather not put my addy on the pages.
Could you send me a private email and Ill send you back my address and a pic of my dogs if I can figure out how on my phone.
My email is: [email protected]
I'd already been giving him rso except I don't want to wipe him out.    Thank you!


----------



## mrcane (Apr 5, 2018)

Happy Birthday RE!!!!!..Ya.....:48:....
Been raining all day here and looks like it will continue for a while quite awhile that is.
Here is some of our  Nurse Larry. Rose these are the ones that look like they're Sativa. What do you think??? 

View attachment 20180405_112411.jpg


View attachment 20180405_112346.jpg


View attachment 20180405_112011.jpg


View attachment 20180405_111653.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2018)

I think you are right, i have NEVER seen that. She sure does look sativa, oh boy. did you get a clone? I would love to taste that and smoke it. wow. You have an assignment, a smoke report as soon as cured please.  That is amazing. must be a recessive gene .


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2018)

you have email gloman.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 5, 2018)

Rose I do have 5 girls in veg and another 5 in 1 gal pots going, not sure who is who but I like a hound on a scent Will keep her going


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2018)

thank you Cane, i do love a sativa!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks Cane, very nice garden your growing!!!


----------



## mrcane (Apr 5, 2018)

Let's all take a minute to  kick back and puff one....:48:......


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2018)

Evening, I say it time for puff:48:  Happy BD RE.  Been a busy day today.  I'm done. tj is cooking tonight.  Just HB on the grill.  Going to have fried onions and mushrooms on English muffins.  Messy but good.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you Rose!
Email back at ya.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2018)

Cane that is a funny looking sativa you got.  I got a Acapulco Gold that has nine leafs.  But, they are not slim.  Got it from a seed bank.  I don't know if it is true sativa.  I fine out when I'm smoking her.


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2018)

2Red, Happy Birthday.


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2018)

Rose glad you got some babies. YD really like growing them


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, its been a good day, started with coffeen some smoke then my sweetie took me to breakfast and walk some dogs at the shelter, now were at the movies...Busy day for an old man...


----------



## ness (Apr 6, 2018)

Top of the Morning, OFC.  Been up for awhile watched a movie on YouTube.  Waiting for the sun to come up, so, I can go out and weed.  6am right now.  I guess I'll tune back into YouTube and get high with a bunch of stonies.:fly: cheers


----------



## mrcane (Apr 6, 2018)

Morning Ness, up early here also..
Wake and bake my friend....:48:..... 

View attachment 20180405_111653.jpg


----------



## umbra (Apr 6, 2018)

morning ofc. wake n bake some mimosa


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2018)

Good morning all, 
mimosa sounds good. I am having a bit of chocolope this morning. Another rainy day here. Flowers in the grow are starting to smell it is kind of exciting to have these pretty plants in the house. we do grow some dank around here., don't we? 

I am going to do something, not sure what. what are you guys up to today?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 6, 2018)

Good morning potheads, rainy here in NCal this morning...not a lot on my agenda today though Im sure I can find something that needs doing...maybe later, ya know, first things first...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2018)

I get that re, what is the hurry. I am on my third cup of coffee so something should happen soon, this retirement is fun huh, but said today, thank god it is friday and we both laughed.


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2018)

O.F.C. -- They making me go back to the doctor !-- Best I can hope for is to avoid being cast in the lead roll of a "One Flew Over the Cookoo's Nest " remake !-- I'll catch up when I can ! -- I ain't happy about this !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 6, 2018)

Well on a rainy day such as this, there was not a lot to do out and about but my grill sits just under the patio roof so I did this. Wish yall could share...
Actually I just hope it tastes good as Im not a master at the bbq...applewood smoke slow and easy... 

View attachment 08E48B9C-69C2-4119-AC7C-6DF6C106D12D.jpeg


----------



## zigggy (Apr 7, 2018)

morning ofc,,,happy belated birthday 2re ....


----------



## ness (Apr 7, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.  Out working in the soil, Still pulling what grass I have left and I got to level the soil out some to get ready for the grow tent which came UPS yesterday.  Just should of not smoke a couple of bowls before.  Got dizzy pulling grass. So, took a brake.  It is suppose to rain around 11am.  So, I'll get back at it later.:farm:


----------



## ness (Apr 7, 2018)

Morning zigggy, I hope you have a pleasant day.  RE those ribs sure look yummy.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2018)

Good morning. nice to see the ladies here. You are working way hard Ness. I bet that is hard what you are doing. Do you like the looks of your new greenhouse?

Zigggy, how is that young man doing?

Those look good RE, did you see a good movie?  

My plants are cute this morning. It is raining here all day. we need it.  Lets smoke.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 7, 2018)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine here in PNW...
Nice Ribs RE.....
Starting to plant the veggie garden little more heat would be nice it's only seeds..
....Yep Rose let's puff one...:48:....


----------



## Budlight (Apr 7, 2018)

umbra said:


> morning ofc. wake n bake some mimosa



Man I wish I was at your house I cant wait to track down some of that stuff


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2018)

Budlight said:


> Man I wish I was at your house I cant wait to track down some of that stuff



Greenpoint seeds just released S1 beans of it yesterday


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2018)

mr Cane it is raining cats. it is raining like the west side. my rain gutters are amazing. ha

Here is a peek in the potting shed/bathroomView attachment DSCF5072.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Apr 7, 2018)

umbra said:


> Greenpoint seeds just released S1 beans of it yesterday



thanks man i will hit them up asap :48:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 7, 2018)

Pretty pinkn purple room rose, ngreen too!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks RE, it is pretty fun in there I have to admit.


----------



## ness (Apr 8, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.  Rose, I take it easy outside weeding.  I take lots of breaks.  I enjoy working with dirt very much.  It's beautiful to watch mj grow.  Thinking of beautiful, your plants are looking yummy up there.:icon_smile:  Wishing you a beautiful day.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 8, 2018)

morning rose((and the rest of the ofc )))))our young man is making me an old women ,,,no one ever said it was gonna be this hard and the boy did not come with instructions,,,but I would not change it for all the money in the world,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2018)

Good morning all,

Ziggy, when bud and i had our first baby (43 years ago) we got in the car with her at the hospital  and he said, he couldn't believe they would let us take her home. we knew nothing. But they survived and your lovely young man will too. he has generational greatness. And a good mom.

I am about to try some cbd Mango haze. I have a friend who grew too much outdoors and brought me a bag to make medicine. I decided i better try it first, the name imply's speedy pot to me and i don't think that would be good for meds. A girl has to do what a girl has to do, join me for a smoke, we could call it research and development. yes, that's it. R&D.

Ness, i love the dirt too.


----------



## umbra (Apr 8, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. Another beautiful day in the neighborhood. Trying some testers, orange super skunk and kurple grape. Bunch of new seeds in the making. Dankity dank


----------



## WoodHippy (Apr 8, 2018)

Rose deleting post so umbra feeling do not get hurt. Only a matter of time.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2018)

Morning Umbra, that sounds like the breakfast of champions. Orange and all. yum.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2018)

WoodHippy said:


> Rose deleting post so umbra feeling do not get hurt. Only a matter of time.



Are you threatening now Wood hippy? I have enjoyed your company so please don't make me ban you over stupid stuff.  You guys, just stop.  What is your point? why are you mad?


----------



## WoodHippy (Apr 8, 2018)

Never threats only promises. Better go before the Back Stabbing starts


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2018)

you better go no, if you don't have anything positive to contribute. This is a pot site, we grow pot. we grow great pot. if you want to contribute, we would love to have ya,but if you are here with some childish petty stuff, we don't need it. Grown men acting like this is baffling to me. what do you need to happen so you can let it go?  And hi 4U.


----------



## Trump (Apr 8, 2018)

cant we ALL just smoke a Bong?????  


or take some "chill pills ".....it is Sunday and that means Billiards Day 4me.:smile:  but first I need set fire to this here pipe

take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2018)

LET'S DO SMOKE A BONG. great idea.  thank you.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ill join you,morning all wake and bake :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 8, 2018)

I guess its been real around here.  My Oh My.  I'm so glad we are all so good at being nice.  Come on ovah heah an' let meh teach y'all some manners!  Jeesh.  Can I get in on the bong sesh?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2018)

St Nick. what are we smoking? i just came to take a break, lets do this. i will roll a joint of greencrack/snowlotus...  guaranteed to make me repot those plants, it will.  How are things in your neck of the woods? I have 35 mph winds. but no dust yet. woohoo.


----------



## umbra (Apr 8, 2018)

I'll join in a smoke sesh, I'll see your green lotus and raise you some sour punch


----------



## mrcane (Apr 8, 2018)

Good evening O.F.C 
Been out picking nothing like fresh Morels in a garlic butter wine sauce over a nice piece of fresh Halibut     ....now we smoke....:48:.... 

View attachment 20180406_134046.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Apr 8, 2018)

Gotta get these girls flipped man this run of Nurse Larry is stretchy....:confused2: 

View attachment 20180408_184405.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2018)

FRESH HALIBUT????? I am coming over there. That nurse larry is very stretchy.  Now we smoke is right.


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2018)

Morning OFC.  Just waking up.  Coffee and a bowl sure sound good.  Tem outside still runs in the mid 40's.  Going to wait a little bit before putting mj out.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 9, 2018)

mrcane! Those shrooms sure look good!  Thought we were gonna get to go picking soon too but I woke up to 3" of snow.
 So, I'm going for an extended wake n bake!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 9, 2018)

Ok, I never dreamed I'd ever even want to know this but the weather is breaking my whatever's. Question is does anyone know how to slow the growth down without hurting our precious girlz? Like a sort of hibernation?


----------



## zigggy (Apr 9, 2018)

good morning ofc,,,


----------



## DirtyDiana (Apr 9, 2018)

Happy Spring!  Happy growing! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1523241642549.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2018)

Good morning all,

DD, welcome so wonderful to see you. funny squirrel.

gloman, low temperatures and topping the plants will slow them down. are you in veg? how long are your lights on?

hey mr fist, i smoked some of that berry white last week, it made me lower my voice and talk funny, you know, baby and stuff.LOL  it is good smoke, it is half white widow and i forget the other half. Do you enjoy that during the day?


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello DD, that picture of the squirrel cracked me up. lol.

Well, I got the walls made for the grow tent.  But, I need tj's help with the roof (8ft) and tent.  Taking a break.  Time for a bowl and fruit drink.:bong2:


----------



## thegloman (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi Rose! Been topping the heck out of them. They all revegged after a nice bloom indoors.  Lights are kicked back to 16hrs now. All in 20oz solo cups using flora nova grow or bloom depending with cal/mag as a supplement.  I Do run a lot of light, (2200w.) but I feel I have to with cfl's. I have mothers and clones that are bushes instead of trees.  lol. I expanded my grow area into a closet too cuz I ran out of room in my grow chamber.
Lmao!  Oh the woes of a pot farmer!&#128526;

DD. I knew that groundhog had to be stoned when he predicted spring.  Here we are melting off the 3" of snow we got last night.
Not even any hope of being able to plant outdoors for a while yet.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 9, 2018)

hey Rose the berrywhite is awesome any time for me,love the taste and buzz....hitting it as I type


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 9, 2018)

Flowers...
Next time I think just two girls at a time in this space...good thing summers almost here. 

View attachment EACD4669-9808-449D-BE09-E26F5BDC2A09.jpeg


----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2018)

Roses are looking stellar 2Red. Gloman if plants are in cups, you can trim the roots back some and it will help slow them down some. I'd cut back the lights to under 2000W.
DD, did Keef ever finish the cart for the squirrel with no back legs?


----------



## thegloman (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks umbra.
Ill try that. I can cut the lights back easily as there are 3 separate switches to control intensity.  Home made but works great.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 9, 2018)

I've never tried trimming roots back before but I have plenty so Ill give 1 a try to see if I kill it. lol


----------



## thegloman (Apr 10, 2018)

Morning y'all.
Wake n bake!  Gonna go for some Rex dawg this morn.  Still a pretty good strain from one of the folks from the old OFC.

I decided to do major surgery this morn. I have 5 jock herror x Black Jack that I chopped halfway down the stalk saving 2 sets of lower branches to work with.  Pretty sever chopping but I just don't have anymore space. I've been topping the others fast as they come out but I'm losing the battle.  May have to risk extreme pruning on the NS, SD, NL, GT x BOC and WI. I cut my lights back to 800w but I'm concerned they might try stretching more to get to the light.  I've always used overkill so this may be a learning experience.
Interesting note on the SD. The leaves are putting out 9 and 10 bladed leaves. I thought they always came in odd numbers 5, 7, 9, 11.
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## mrcane (Apr 10, 2018)

Morning OFC....raining here this morning. 
GM..Cutting temps way down will slow growth..
2RE... Looking nice love the little roses...
 ....Couple morning bowls and start doing some up potting and topping .....:48:.....


----------



## zigggy (Apr 10, 2018)

good morning everyone ,,,,,wanted to go kayaking but its raining and is gonna rain all day ,,,,good day to do some cleaning


----------



## thegloman (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks mrcane, but that's the one variable I can't change.  No outside windows in the grow area and its too cold to turn the furnace off.  Still way too cold to move them into the greenhouse.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 10, 2018)

Good morning potheads, hope everything is coming up roses for yall...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2018)

Is that your Lady Banks? It looks wonderful. i love yellow roses, RE.  Mine are 6 weeks from bloom, at least. 
Gloman, your pups medicine goes out today. St nick, your package too. Sorry for the delay. I need to feed my pot plants. you guys have a great day.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks Rose!
If it helps him is there a source I can purchase more from?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2018)

I sent you a note gloman. i hope it helps your babies.


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2018)

Interesting day. Was at an ethanol plant, they get a highly refined corn oil as a by product of making ethanol. It is more valuable than the ethanol, lol. Industry standard is 70% conversion, we hit 92% with upgrades I did today. Time for a fatty. Choco fantasy, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2018)

Very cool Umbra. what is the corn oil used for? 

Just rolled a joint of green lotus and LA Confidential. I got myself a hybrid here in this joint. I like it.

Gloman, how bout you start growing a cbd plant for those doggies? Umbra has seeds. LOL,so do I, we would share.


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2018)

No idea what it is for


----------



## mrcane (Apr 10, 2018)

Just thought I'd drop in for a doobie:48:


----------



## thegloman (Apr 11, 2018)

I'd Love to grow a few CBD rich plants.
Highest cbd I been able to afford has been hemp. It grows wild here but its not very strong.  I'd sure welcome some seed to grow meds for my doggies.
You guys are great!
We go the the U of I today to get an MRI for Barney. Then evaluate for surgery.  Gonna be a tuff day.


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2018)

Morning everyone. I was on IG last night and saw some of my beans at auction, lol. Starting bid was $60. They were the riotberry og x bpu


----------



## zigggy (Apr 11, 2018)

good morning everyone .....holy cow 60$ is that for 1 seed ,,,


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2018)

Good morning!  Gloman, good luck today with Barney. We will get you some seeds.

Umbra, Pretty cool,at that rate i may owe you  lots of money for seeds.

hope everyone is good today. I get to start new thyroid meds and i am happy. I have been dragging and thought it was old age...low thyroid.   So when i was at the doc and they were going thru my supplements and stuff, and they said, you use recreational marijuana???? They seemed surprised, i said no, i use medical cannabis.    Get it right people.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 11, 2018)

Rose, I Went thru the same thing with my docs here in Ill. Had to prove I had a permit to use mmj from Az. Before they would cure my hep c.
Makes no sense.
Great news from U. I. with Barney!
They did a detailed Neuro check on him and they said if we keep him down a couple more weeks he should recover enuff to not need surgery. (Yet)  Whewww!
Asked the young vet about cbd and she said( of course) that she didn't have enuff scientific data to say yet, but off the record she thought it may be a big benefit to him especially with his seizures.   My  heart  hasn't been this happy in a LONG time.

Here's a couple shots of my current nightmare.  Gotta get them out soon! 

View attachment 0411181438.jpg


View attachment 0411181445.jpg


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2018)

zigggy said:


> good morning everyone .....holy cow 60$ is that for 1 seed ,,,



No that was for 10 seeds. I have only gifted 6 packs of these, so I know who it was selling them, lol. As a result, a few more followers on IG


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2018)

Curious, what is IG.


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2018)

InstaGram


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2018)

It's where all the cool kids hang


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah, my kids are always bugging me to go there...just what I need, more internet exposure....I cant keep up...


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2018)

phone app


----------



## giggy (Apr 12, 2018)

hey yall. if anybody talks to keef please tell him to check his pm's and email.


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2018)

Morning OFC. 47 out. Cold to me.


----------



## ness (Apr 12, 2018)

Good Morning, it's 8:30 ish.  Time to start a new day.:spit:&:bong2:  Broke down and got some brick weed.


----------



## ness (Apr 12, 2018)

Brought some tomatoes, yellow, and red pepper yesterday.  They need repotting.  So, it's time to go play in the dirt.  Everyone have a nice morning.  cheer:farm:


----------



## mrcane (Apr 12, 2018)

Morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW.. 34* burrrr..
Time to Wake and bake my friends.....:48:..... 

View attachment 20180402_070752.jpg


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2018)

https://www.bing.com/search?q=john+...&sc=8-6&cvid=bb186c12efec45489bc80c9743d195fb


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 12, 2018)

Pretty cool, huh Umbra?  Figgered out he could make a ton of money so its alla sudden ok.   MY My it is gorgeous out this morning. Snowed yesterday, supposed to be 81 today.  Dontcha just love spring?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2018)

If political name thinks he can make money or kickbacks from it, then it will happen much quicker than waiting for another POTUS to do it.


----------



## Budlight (Apr 12, 2018)

umbra said:


> No that was for 10 seeds. I have only gifted 6 packs of these, so I know who it was selling them, lol. As a result, a few more followers on IG



What a silly person I wouldve been growing that **** not  selling it


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2018)

I know, right?


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2018)

Bud did you get in touch with Greenpoint on those purple punch and mimosa drop they did?


----------



## zigggy (Apr 12, 2018)

afternoon every one ,,off to a late start


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2018)

Who does that? sells gifted seeds? View attachment shaking head.jpg


Cane that is what we call crisp!  That is beautiful, i love your side of the state.

Stealth delivery for Nick. hide and seek.

Ness, I hope you can work in your yard today and your vegetables grow and grow. It is cold here today too. spring. messes with ya.

Good morning zigggy!


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2018)

It was actually a trade. But I would have thought he would give them a try. No worries, someone else will get a chance.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 12, 2018)

Back from the bone crusher "chiropractor "my back has been out bad...
Time for a puff.....:48:.....


----------



## thegloman (Apr 12, 2018)

G'day yall! 
Feels like summer here today!
Over 70*F.
I got my poppy and zinnia bed planted and rented a tiller to get the greenhouse ready.
I'm Jazzed!
Rose!  Santa stopped bye today and left me a HUGE bottle of CBD oil for my pups! 
I estimate it is at least 3 of the 250.00 size bottles of Charlotte web oil.
I'm floored!  You are So kind and generous.
Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2018)

Wow really? Rose there is a gold mine in those flowers


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2018)

https://greenpointseeds.com/breeders/greenpoint-seeds/mimosa-seeds-s1-clementine/


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 12, 2018)

Good morning potheads. Well for 15 more minutes anyway...slow start today, lol...


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 12, 2018)

G'day all.  Rosebud, you amazed me.  My postal lady put that package right in my hand!  She shook it and said "someone's getting cookies!":vap-Bong_smoker:

Stoners will wind a way!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 12, 2018)

It's 81 degrees here and I have every door in the house open enjoying it.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 12, 2018)

Started my Barney dog on 3 drops tonight.
Gonna let it build up in his sys. then cut the prednisone to half. If no seizures Ill cut it out completely. That stuff is SO hard on their internal organs.  Y'all know how it is.  You got a pet that burrows in to your heart you'll do anything to help them.
Ill keep ya posted on his progress.&#128517;&#128526;


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 12, 2018)

Gloman,  I spend more money on my dog then I spend on myself so I get it.


----------



## ness (Apr 12, 2018)

Good Evening OFC. Cane that is a beautiful picture up there.  Is that your back yard or front yard?  

Rose this is the best part of Spring.  It's about 75 right now.  And, things are coming together.  I'm not going to be putting any plants outside this time around.  Just got a bad feeling about it.  I know I just got the grow tent.  But, I'll be using it for veg's.  This is my 5th grow.  And, I had the first four outside in GA.  Time to be more careful.  

Gloman, I sure hope your pup gets better.  I sure know how are pet are special to us.

Keef, if you tune in, I got your seeds today.  Thank you.  They are in the fig.  I will not be popping any until Jan because I am planning a vacation.  Going to MA, NH boarder.  East coast.  From about Nov 20th to Jan 6th.  All my family are up there and I need this trip.  I have 6 grandchildren and 1 great grandson who I have not even seen yet.  He is 3.   I'll be Thanking you again.  And, I sure hope you get to feeling better.  Soon.


----------



## ness (Apr 12, 2018)

Oh, ya.  I have been fighting :chuck: with my UPS man for about a year. I don't know what his problem is.  (can even call this one Green Santa).  He just will not leave my packages unless he sees me.  And, if he gets a smell of old mj, I don't know what he would do.  Got to be nice to him.  I don't want any trouble.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 12, 2018)

Evening Folks, Ness that would be a pic from my back patio  You want to make sure that you be nice to that UPS man don't need any trouble when you growin!!!!  Sounds like you have a wonderful time back East planed...grew up back there
Time for a Night Cap eh??....:48:....


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 12, 2018)

Hey there mrcane.  I'll happily join ya for an evening sit me downer.  I'm getting a visit from my son this weekend and we are finally going to have nice weather.:48:


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- It lives !-- That was bad !-- Haven't got that bad in a long time !-- We still do a Wake and Bake up in here or am I doing it by myself ?-- 

Snow Desiel-x- Blackberry Snow Lotus 

View attachment 20180413_062917.jpg


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Another day, another bud. TGIF, that's right fryday, let's get fried.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 13, 2018)

morning every one ,,,,its Friday the 13 yall be careful out there today,,,,nice to see ya mr keef


----------



## thegloman (Apr 13, 2018)

Wake n bake!  Got me a WI X BBSL bud I'm gonna savor in just a min.
Just got the front garden plowed up n tilled. Gonna try to sneek a few rows of corn in before it rains again. I hope!
Barney dog had a wonderfull restfull night and is feeling his oats today.
Thank you Rose.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2018)

Morning Zig !-- Gloman in da house !-- U still waiting to move them plants outside ?-- I got little peppers and Tomatos on the vine out back !-- The Roma Tomatos are green but bout big as a golf ball !-- I needed something to do with used nute water !-- They like it !
That WI --(Umbra's "The White -x- Nepal Indica " ) is a steam roller !-- That Black Berry Snow Lotus didn't bring any blackberry or any fruitiness to anything I bred him to !-- That Snow Lotus is dominate !-- That should get U there Cuz !-- The WI x-BBSL works for me !-- It's kinda developing into a work horse for me !-- Easy to clone -- indica dominate and grows well !

I grew Umbra's Riot Berry -x- BPU a couple cycles !-- It was good weed !-- Wasn't a lick of Berry in that thing !-- It didn't smell when it was growing but the smoke was strong smelling !-- Like Tahoe OG --SR-91 and Master Kush !-- D.D. don't like that terp profile but I do !-- I only had the one girl so I don't know if it threw different phenos or not !-- It was easy to grow but stretched a bit too much for me !-- Looked like a middle of the road hybrid !-- Finish maybe 65-70 days ?-- Probably better than most I've bought !-- Except maybe The Tranquil Elephantizer outta Bohdi !-- It had that signature Umbra frost !--I do some test growing for Umbra -- $60 a pack woulda been a steal !-- I paid $110--125 for the TE 
That Riot Berry-x- BPU shoulda sold for $ 85-90 A pack !-- If U like that Kush profile U would like it !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2018)

good morning people,

another rainy cloudy day in paradise, oh wait that is cane that lives in paradise. 

Welcome home keef.

Good news on Barney.  Nick, glad you liked your noisy cookies.  Ness, your trip sounds wonderful and so do you.  I am glad you are being careful about growing where you are. that is so scary. 

can i just say my plants are looking fab. happy grower here.

Happy Friday the 13th peeps. lets smoke.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks Rose !--When I have problems  I usually only have some pain and may get a little grumpy but this was different !-- Been a decade since I got that bad !-- 
I got a plant or 2 that look OK for midgets !
CBD Crews Indica-x- Valentine !-- (from Umbra and Rose's project )
Sister to the Gloman's WI-X-BBSL!--


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2018)

Pic ?-- 

View attachment 20180413_100345.jpg


View attachment 20180413_100442.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Apr 13, 2018)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine here..Good to see our old buddy back Morning Keef...
Almost paradise Rose   I'm with y'all for a smoke....:48:......


----------



## mrcane (Apr 13, 2018)

Think that I have everything caught up transplanting,topping, Fed some mineral tea,time to kick back and watch the girls grow


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2018)

Good morning potheads...Suns comin up this morning so thats good, I covered my garden beds last night as some chillin was expected. Ill go out now and open it all up. Cant wait to get my pot garden started out there but itll have to wait a bit longer...
Glad your back out here keef. Gloman, glad your dog is feelin better, thats awesome...


----------



## Budlight (Apr 13, 2018)

umbra said:


> Bud did you get in touch with Greenpoint on those purple punch and mimosa drop they did?



 No not yet Im just waiting for my taxes to come back Should be any day hope youre having a good day man


----------



## Budlight (Apr 13, 2018)

Happy Friday the 13th everyone


----------



## thegloman (Apr 13, 2018)

Well the rain came so no corn planting today.
Ill play with my Barney dog instead.  &#128526;
Rose you should see him now. It's like he's a new pup.  His quality of life has gone up 1000%.  TRUELY a mirical medicine!


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2018)

I said the same thing after 1 day on the cbd drops my dogs made a vast improvement


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2018)

This makes me very happy. 1000% seems like a lot. lol  My best dog story is one that was going to be put to sleep as he was very old and had quit eating for 5 days and had so much wrong with him, tumors, etc. I had sent her some meds for her little frenchy bull dog who has ulcerative colitis. I told her to give the old dog a dropper full before she took him to be put down, just for his comfort of riding in the car.  well, he got up and ate a full meal! She said, i am not putting him down if he is eating. That was 4 months ago! woo hoo, he is still here. Those hemp cbd oils they sell for dogs help a bit i hear, but not like a high cbd cannabis. That is like comparing roses and apples, that are in the same family. ya wanna eat a rose? no.

Keef, i am sorry for what you have been thru, i hope you feel a lot better and it lasts.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 13, 2018)

Keef!  Good to see ya up my friend.
Yes I'm still waiting to move the girlz out.
Been nice for 2 days but we gonna get freezing temps at night this week.
That's life in the heart land.  (redneck belt)   lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2018)

Getting up for awhile again !-- I had a PM notification when I first signed back in and was gonna go back to it later -- I can't get there now -- Pretty sure it's me and not the system but I ain't fighting with electronics -- I'll mess with it later !-- 
Cane I like the view off your porch but that would be way too much going up and down for me !-- I'm a flatlander !
RE I be having fried green Tomatos before some U guys thaw enough to plant !-- I would say we a good month into the outdoor grow season down here !-- They ever let us grow outside I might give sativas a shot ?-- Gonna hit maybe 85 today !-- It's bright !-- I need to amble out tommorrow and get a little sun and move some !-- I'm a little stiff ! -- I got a new baby girl in the grow I need to clone -- Momma was the SR 91 ( Sangarara Reserve-x- 91 Dragons )-- The dad had a Mazar-i-Shariff mom and a BlackBerry Snow Lotus dad)-- How much dank can U put in one plant ?-- Ness got seed !


----------



## giggy (Apr 13, 2018)

Keef said:


> Getting up for awhile again !-- I had a PM notification when I first signed back in and was gonna go back to it later -- I can't get there now -- Pretty sure it's me and not the system but I ain't fighting with electronics -- I'll mess with it later !--
> Cane I like the view off your porch but that would be way too much going up and down for me !-- I'm a flatlander !
> RE I be having fried green Tomatos before some U guys thaw enough to plant !-- I would say we a good month into the outdoor grow season down here !-- They ever let us grow outside I might give sativas a shot ?-- Gonna hit maybe 85 today !-- It's bright !-- I need to amble out tommorrow and get a little sun and move some !-- I'm a little stiff ! -- I got a new baby girl in the grow I need to clone -- Momma was the SR 91 ( Sangarara Reserve-x- 91 Dragons )-- The dad had a Mazar-i-Shariff mom and a BlackBerry Snow Lotus dad)-- How much dank can U put in one plant ?-- Ness got seed !


keef it was from me telling you to get in touch with me. i sent you a few emails but never heard anything.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks Rose !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2018)

Giggy !-- My e-mail got broke !-- I think the last time I got in there it was to U !-- Keep forgetting to get D. D. to fix it for me !-- I'll get in that PM !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2018)

Sitting out in the garden listening to the weed show on my local public radio station...followed by the organic gardening show...lol...I love my little part of the state...doing a little garden construction(from deconstructed pallets) project as well. I&#8217;ll probably grow some veggies in them as I&#8217;ll use cloth pots for my weed... 

View attachment 5BEBAA29-E538-4381-93EC-D5A474254234.jpeg


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2018)

Got to be 420 somewhere !-- 
Handy work there RE !-- Looks good !-- and functional ! 

View attachment 20180413_170318.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2018)

I was combining 2 blueberry varieties I got from Umbra -- GDP-X- BPU the mom and a B.B. King dad !--There was some other girls around so I dusted a bottom bud on them too !-- Looks like I might have a few seed !-- NL-X BBSL got hit too !-- Don't ask me why or what to expect !-- That WI-x- BBSL got in the way too !-- I liked the way I packaged the seed for Ness !-- Put a cotton pellet on either end of a drinking straw with the seed in the middle then used a clamp the  ends closed and melted it closed !


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> This makes me very happy. 1000% seems like a lot. lol  My best dog story is one that was going to be put to sleep as he was very old and had quit eating for 5 days and had so much wrong with him, tumors, etc. I had sent her some meds for her little frenchy bull dog who has ulcerative colitis. I told her to give the old dog a dropper full before she took him to be put down, just for his comfort of riding in the car.  well, he got up and ate a full meal! She said, i am not putting him down if he is eating. That was 4 months ago! woo hoo, he is still here. Those hemp cbd oils they sell for dogs help a bit i hear, but not like a high cbd cannabis. That is like comparing roses and apples, that are in the same family. ya wanna eat a rose? no.
> 
> Keef, i am sorry for what you have been thru, i hope you feel a lot better and it lasts.



Actually, in the Middle East they use rosewater in the meals and washing your hands. Couscous is normally eaten with your hands. When you are done, you wash your hands in rosewater. I thought it a bit unusual and did not care for the taste of it much.


----------



## ness (Apr 14, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.  Rose you sure are getting a lot of rain Ya, all that work that I enjoy is just going to be for veg's.  I just don't trust my UPS jerk.  

Keef morning, yes I received your seed very nicely packed.  Thank You, so very much.  You and umbra sure breed your seeds.  In the future I just mine try breeding mj.  

Today's adventure is Pet Adoption Day at Tracker Supply.  See if we can fine good home for the little pups.  Time for a bowl.:bong2:


----------



## ness (Apr 14, 2018)

I have yellow and red pepper plants going.  I almost bought a black pepper, it just didn't look becoming.  But, I keep thinking of that black pepper plant so if they are still at the store I'm going to pick a pack up.


----------



## ness (Apr 14, 2018)

Do tomatoes plants need the light cycle that mj needs?  If I planted mj outside, I would of had a fight with tj about all the lights he has going in the back yard.  He is a light man.  He got all kind of flash lights and he has install a few lights in the back yard.  It drives me crazy.  I like it on the dark side at night.  Any how I'm sure I would of won.  Maybe with a little target practice.  I better get myself motivated.:48:  Have a great day OFC.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ness I grew Tomatos and peppers in veg with my weed -- 18/6 and they can get outta hand !-- I ended up having to take them down !-- I got Tomatos -peppers onions and garlic out back in planters and a DWC box by a window with Celery-- basil --oragano and thyme in it for D.D.--
I cloned the herbs off the fresh herbs in the grocery store -- Even the celery !-- Most stuff loves 18/6 -- and used nute water !-- I got about 20 gallons of used nute water to do something with every 2 weeks !-- House plants - a patio garden and I still got more !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 14, 2018)

Morning y'all.
Cold and rainy today. Confounded weather!
Still got a row of sunflowers planted tho.
Hehe Rose, I guess 1000% is a bit of exageration, but he really is responding well.
I'm cutting his seizure meds in half starting today cuz he just seems so normal and happy.  Time will tell but I'm betting on the oil being all he needs.
Hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## umbra (Apr 14, 2018)

Cold and sunny this morning. Some dosido this morning, and coffee


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2018)

Doing what I guess U guys would call transplanting !-- Umbra's "V" --( Golden Ticket -x- Box of Chocolate )-- Back in da house !-- Started 4 seed of 4 different varieties !-- I start them in these foam starting plugs then when they big enough for the root to reach thru my foam collars -- I tear them out the foam plugs and place them in the neopreme collars they'll stay in for life !-- So no transplanting really ! 

View attachment 20180414_093439.jpg


View attachment 20180414_093408.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2018)

Break time !-- More coffee and some Mazar -x- BBSL !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2018)

Giggy if U see this -- I keep tapping on my notifications button and it still won't let me into my PMs-
Something must he wrong with my finger !-- I'll get in eventually  !


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2018)

That "V" ?-- Got no chocolate profile !-- It got one those indescribable terp profiles like Nurse Larry !
Very pleasant and draws U into another toke !-- While U trying to figure it out it climb up into your brain !-- One of D.D.'s Favorites !-- I like it but the one I had - It stretch a little !-- I just gotta grow those hybrids together !-- Got some straight up BOC to transplant later -- Looking for some Hershey Bar weed !


----------



## zigggy (Apr 14, 2018)

morning OFC ,,,,very nice here this morning ,,,just took the dogs on a 2 mile walk,,,i tried taking them to the dog park,,,very bad idea ,,,,my big dog tried attacking all the other dogs ,,,my little dog wanted nothing to do with the other dogs , complete waste of time,,,,


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2018)

Good morning, this weather is  testing a girls patients. rain and wind, repeat.
Awesome gloman,  we need to make some of my oil into suppositories for seizure prone dogs. If he had  seizure you could give it to him then. We had a 100 pound poodle, dog love of my life, and he had seizures bad. He would come to me and I could feel when he was going to have a seizure, i know weird, but dogs know when people are going to seize so why not the other way around. (that is what my vet said) so i had a glove with a phenobarbital suppository ready and it did lessen the seizure a bit. 
I wish i could have him back and treat him with this amazing oil.


----------



## giggy (Apr 14, 2018)

keef if your on a phone. tap your private messages then go to the far right of your screen to get there. i'm using a android phone a lot and that is where i find it. same way on facebook if i want to change accounts i have to slide the screen over. i'll shoot you another pm to try to help you.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2018)

I got it this time Cuz !-- Already sent reply !-- Thanks !
Don't be looking ya'll -Nothing to see here --It ain't nothing to do with some piney weed seed  coming to Texas !-- 

Rose which of those high CBD varieties U think would get me the most CBD ?-- I got a CBD Crew Indica - x- Valentine sexed and cloned and kept a male so I could have a breeding pair !-- U said sometimes when U breed a high CBD to a high THC plant U get no CBD in the offspring !-- I got high THC so I want high CBD !-- I take my caps and haven't seen the need to make any oil yet -- We don't keep much surplus anyway !-- I plan to make caps with the high CBD -- Couple them and a couple high THC caps and let my belly do the extraction !-- Am I wrong to think it would still need to be decarbed ?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2018)

Yes, it needs to be decarbed. My hope for you keef, is the cbd indica x valentine. I will hopefully get that one tested. I am so glad you got a boy and a girl. I just got boys on mine this try.  Breed that puppy. Do they have big indica leaves?  Yes I know a women that bread (bread?) a high thc plant with a high cbd and got no cbd.  I am going to go pick up a boy of Franks gift today  and hit mine with more pollen. that will be a very high cbd too. I have hopes but have not tasted the nurse larry x V too.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2018)

Cool Rose !-- I got him and a boy from Umbra's Squish-x- Oregon Lemon in veg !-- Just had to clone the lemon boy cause he was getting outta hand !-- I will breed the CBD Crew Indica -x- Valentine soon as I get things sorted out he's not going anywhere !-- Probably be fall ?-- 
I got blueberry -- Looks like I'll have the lemon I want -- Working on this chocolate -- Had a better Strawberry than the one I got now but lost it accidentally!-- So I got her grandchild but the Plush Berry- x- Strawberry Desiel that Umbra did was better and a fine Strawberry ! -- Now I got a high CBD medicine plant !-- I been trying to sort stuff out and cut down on varieties !-- Need some kind of organization chart !-- When I got back to growing I thought -- I'll just find me a fine representative of each category!-- Only problem is we got no catatgories !-- Fruit ?-- Pine ?-- Some stoner needs to make some kind of chart but it's beyond my old stoned self !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 14, 2018)

Good morning potheads...I clipped a little bud of cbd crew indica x Valentine...and dried it in the oven yesterday...hit it with my herb vape and there is some but not much thc in mine, I did get a little of the relaxation from cbd I was expecting but I also got a headache...Im thinking because I havent flushed it yet...Im starting that process today though...and actually it was not really dry enough to use anyway so I didnt really get a good hit because of that. I also clipped a bud of the NL X Val and Ill see how that goes later today if its dry...


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2018)

My clock says 420 !-- It always says that but what da hell !-- Got 3 outta 4  BOC into aero and took my first cut of -- SR91-x- ( Mazar-x-BBSL)-- I got HIGH hopes for this one !--


----------



## Beemer (Apr 14, 2018)

Good evening all you old farts. Been a long time since I ventured over this way. Looks like everyone is growing some nice buds. I haven't been growing but it sure would be cheaper if I did. The wife says no so I just buy a little now and then. Keef you buds are looking pretty special. Rose hows the eastern side treating you? For the most part the weather in the country is going crazy but there is good weather coming. I see giggy and golman are still around also. How about Hippy and rex. Anyway hope all are having a great year Happy Weed Day 
Beemer


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2018)

Beemer Bill in da house !-- Cuz I thought U took a dirt nap or something !-- I finally figured out some of the basics and got  some fine genetics so it's going O.K. !-- Rex and Hippy moved on and found another place -- Good of U to drop by !


----------



## zigggy (Apr 15, 2018)

morning fine people


----------



## mrcane (Apr 15, 2018)

Morning OFC... Sun is shining for now, been a tough spring to get the veggie seeds to germinate ...
..........Yep......:48:.....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2018)

Where is spring really?


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Got lost in the grow !-- I'm sure I'm the only one ever did that !
Rose -- Where's spring !-- It's late spring down here ! 

View attachment 20180415_104305.jpg


View attachment 20180415_104123.jpg


----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2018)

Morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2018)

Umbra -- I been working some of those seed U sent -- Got 3 outta 4 "V" --3 outta 4 BOC and 2 outta 4 of those super lemon things - in aero !
Those marked "Let the Good times roll" didn't germ for me -- I'll sit on them awhile and scarify them next time !


----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2018)

Good, those good times are brand new. Those super lemon haze are the biggest seeds I've seen.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 15, 2018)

Here ya go Keef...political name-announces-unprecedented-support-for-legal-weed


----------



## ness (Apr 15, 2018)

Afternoon OFC, in the 70's, raining.  Got a mouse digging in one of my plants roots up.  Got the traps out and hopefully that will be the end of them.  I can say it is more relaxing just having an inside grow.  Got a chicken in the slow cooking.  Working on the other stuff as the day goes by.  Keef nice looking veg's you got going.  Ya, your right treat veg's like your mj's.  I'm looking forward to the out coming of growing veg's as well as mj.  This retirement is A OK.  420:bong2:


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2018)

Nap Wake and Bake !
RE I didn't look at that link yet cause U can't believe nothing he say anyway !-- Besides he got lots more to worry bout than MJ -- Like that fixers recordings !

Ness I grew up tending a big garden !-- Got to grow in containers now cause of this salty sand we got !-- I got green onions outside that never died and now looks like I'm making onion seed !-- Never let them do that before!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2018)

Keef, i was speechless when I saw that tomato before. Nice job. I guess you are almost as far south as i am north so I guess it makes sense.  I have walla walla sweet onion sets planted and lettuce up.  I had celery last year and i really liked having that for cooking. Adding some celery tops to your chicken is really good, stock or stuff inside for roasting. you will enjoy your garden ness. I am glad you are retired. I am glad i am retired. ya. Sorry umbra, when you get older you can retire too. 
RE, did i tell ya your lady banks is looking so nice on that white trellis.


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2018)

Yep Rose !- I'm pretty far south -- Our outside grow season probably runs from mid March-- Late October !-- I'm working with indica dominate now but if they ever turn me loose I'll grow some sativas!-- Grow some of that Thai stick stuff !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 15, 2018)

I&#8217;m glad to be retired too but sometimes, I&#8217;m just plain tired...
That Lady Banks is coming along nicely Rose, I&#8217;ve tried numerous times to grow one but something usually happens or I move away from it... should be really nice and full next year...it&#8217;s only 1 year old now...
Hey Keef, I know that he is as wishy-washy as they come but the senator from Colorado has something he wants. We&#8217;ll see How bad... and just maybe he&#8217;s realizing that it&#8217;s inevitable...so why not make a trade off...can&#8217;t wait to hear the elf&#8217;s reaction if anything comes from it...anyway, prohibition states will still have to legalize to be part...


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm all about ending prohibition but I wouldn't trust the man any farther than I could throw him !-- The way I see it is U can't  come back from this much scandal so I'm looking ahead to post November and maybe then even Texas can dream of seeing the end of prohibition !


----------



## Budlight (Apr 15, 2018)

umbra said:


> Good, those good times are brand new. Those super lemon haze are the biggest seeds I've seen.



 What did you think of the super lemon haze :48:


----------



## ness (Apr 15, 2018)

Evening OFC.  Rose, it's going to be nice to have fresh veg's, yes I will enjoy, you to.  Keef you much have work your finger to the bone working all that gardening.  When your time comes, I know, you will love growing in the dirt.:farm:

Brought me soon brick.  I'm so disappointed.  Cracked open a bud and 15 seeds pop out.  This does mean it a boy?  Gets me stoned but does not last long.  It does have a little bit of a earthy after taste.  I'm not a happy camper:bong2:.


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2018)

We do what we have to do Ness !-- It was a girl it just had boys nearby so lots of seed !--When  U get some of the stuff from those seed I sent in the pipe it's gonna rock your world !-- 

Bud -- What up Cuz ?-- I'm test growing some lemon that Umbra the  Mad Man bred !-- Just got the 1st 2 sprouts to aero !-- (Super Lemon Haze -x- Sour Bubble )- x- Oregon Lemon -- I know how Umbra do !- So I got some HIGH Frosty hopes for this one !-- He sets the bar kinda high !


----------



## Budlight (Apr 15, 2018)

Keef said:


> We do what we have to do Ness !-- It was a girl it just had boys nearby so lots of seed !--When  U get some of the stuff from those seed I sent in the pipe it's gonna rock your world !--
> 
> Bud -- What up Cuz ?-- I'm test growing some lemon that Umbra the  Mad Man bred !-- Just got the 1st 2 sprouts to aero !-- (Super Lemon Haze -x- Sour Bubble )- x- Oregon Lemon -- I know how Umbra do !- So I got some HIGH Frosty hopes for this one !-- He sets the bar kinda high !



 Damn those sound amazing like you said Umber is usually killing it with his crosses


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2018)

Bud --We will be seeing !-- I'm be going back into those seed from your Strawberry Rhino male on Umbra's Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel-- I accidentally killed the PB and I had bred a girl from that strawberry cross to the BBSL and took every bit of Strawberry out of it !-- So I'm going back into those seed from your pollen on Umbra's PB and find me a good Strawberry !-- That BlackBerry Snow Lotus male was so Snow Lotus dominate it over powered everything I bred it too !-- In some cases it was a very good thing !--


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2018)

I forgot to say, Hi Beemer, nice to see you 'round here.  The east side is wet this spring, how bout you? I know you guys must have all the spring flowers in bloom over there. Did you say your wife doesn't want you to grow? that is a bummer, you are nice to respect her wishes. Last year when i was in seattle there were 4 dispensary's on every corner. Had lots of good strains too. There is a huge grower over here. Just one.


----------



## ness (Apr 16, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.  It's just going on 6:30 am.  The tem dropped last night maybe the last cold front.  Going to be replanting tomatoes and peppers today.  As, soon as it warm up.  And, the wind is fearless.:bong2:

Chiro, may I ask what do you mean about playing games?  Am, I missing something?


----------



## ness (Apr 16, 2018)

I think I'll change to soft drink this morning.  I already drank a pot of coffee.:spit::fly:


----------



## ness (Apr 16, 2018)

Good Morning Nick.  How your weather doing?  Windy and cold here.


----------



## ness (Apr 16, 2018)

Rain yesterday pretty good.  Got down deep.  So, I'm going to spray nematodes all around the yard.  You, know the darnest think happen in my back kitchen.  This bird kept flying into my kitchen and this one could fine itself out.  This went on for about three days.  then tj pointed out that there was a bird nets in my cabinet.  Then there was two of them.  But, know the birds have found some place else to nest.  I got to check this birds nest out.


----------



## ness (Apr 16, 2018)

Nope know bird eggs.  The nest is about 1/4 finished.  You know this not getting enough sleep is getting old.  I hear when you get older, that old people don't need as much sleep.  I don't know how true that is but in my case I am fining it true.  My Dr. had me try sleeping pills before.  I do not recommend them.  One pill had me walking into wall because I was lost in my own house.  Then I fell asleep standing up.  That was the end of those pill.


----------



## ness (Apr 16, 2018)

Time to start this day.  Have a nice morning OFC.:48:


----------



## thegloman (Apr 16, 2018)

Good morning OFC!
Weather here took a cold turn again.  28*F. with snow flurries.  Looks like this may be the last of it tho.
Think I might go to the pet store today and get some goldfish for my deco pond.
All the big old ones died last winter when I was down with knee surgeries. It's surprising to me how fast they can grow.  They make good nutes too so I water my patio plants with it.


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Cold and wet


----------



## zigggy (Apr 16, 2018)

morning everyone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 16, 2018)

Good morning potheads...I hear ya umbra but just a couple more days and we should be in for a nice stretch of spring....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2018)

Good morning, i hope you are right RE, I am ready for some spring up here. 

Ness, glad you stopped those pills. WOW. sounds like ambian for some folks. I have never had it but my neighbor used to take it and get up in the middle of the night and cook and leave the stove on and go back to bed. geez. 

I am going to lunch with my sister today. that should be fun. lets smoke um.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Ugh !-- I'm late !


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2018)

Burning some of Umbra's GDP-X BPU for breakfast !-- Don't know how it came out blueberry without that B.B. (Blueberry Blast )-- but it did !-- Very nice !-- I shouldn't have said I was burning it !- 
The blues ?-- They don't burn !-- They just smoke !-- That don't mean I'm getting lit and listening to the blues but it don't mean I'm not !-- Any activities I had on the schedule are canceled !-- I ain't hurting but I'm taking the day off !-- Might do some farming ?-- Maybe ?-- Today I'm more into smoking mode instead of growing mode !-- Might even start some more seed ?-- 1st though I'm find the bottom of this pipe!


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2018)

Got some pork in da pan and some eggs waiting they turn !-- All U vegetarians and such better back off !-- I got a spatula and I ain't afraid to use it !-- Yes that's white bread toast with lots of butter !
Got some Cannacaps needs a boost !--


----------



## thegloman (Apr 16, 2018)

Hehehe!   Keef, you crack me up!
Glad you're doin better bro.


----------



## giggy (Apr 16, 2018)

keef the box is at the post office, you should see it weds. or thurs. hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2018)

Got the bacon done and decided to visit with the pipe awhile afore I cook the eggs -- Got decarb in the oven so I'm waiting on it !

Thanks Giggy !-- I'll keep my eyes open for them !-- U know I wanted a good pine so I appreciate it !

Gloman how's the pup ?-- I harvest my first couple little high CBD plants in bout 3 weeks !-- I'm hoping to be able to cut back on the amount of caps I take !--I eat more weed than I smoke !--  I stay kinda blitzed most of the time !-- D.D. take half the dose of caps I take and get ripped !


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2018)

So Sean Hannity became part of the soap apera today being one of only 3 clients of Micheal Cohen !--Who got one them no knock visits and they took all his records  ?--  Seems like they building up to the season finale !-- I'm miss my show when it ends !-- 
420 or a close facsimile!-- I'm smoking !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 16, 2018)

What up y'all?
Still cold as a well diggers hind end here.
Spent the day playing with my Barney dog.
He honestly hasn't felt this good in a very long time.  Hardest thing is keeping him from playing too hard yet.  He's supposed to stay kenneled another week but I don't think he's gonna cooperate. lol


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2018)

:clap::clap::clap::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::lama::banana:


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2018)

That would be King Louie the 13th -x-  B.B.King ( Umbra's BPU-x- B.B.) !-- Why ?-- Because I was there -- The pollen was there-- The girl was in the mood !-- Reacon it's gonna be any good ?-- The fruit don't fall far from the tree and these was some top notch trees ! 

View attachment 20180416_201007.jpg


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2018)

gloman that is good news


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 16, 2018)

Boys an' girrlss, I'm praying for an end to this rain (its currently snowing as well.)  The river came up 23 ft. over the day and its still rising.  I'm actually concerned this time


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 17, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Boys an' girrlss, I'm praying for an end to this rain (its currently snowing as well.)  The river came up 23 ft. over the day and its still rising.  I'm actually concerned this time



I wish you well...Dont hang past your escape route!!!


----------



## zigggy (Apr 17, 2018)

morning ,,,,good luck nick ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Budlight (Apr 17, 2018)

Nick I sure hope things turn out OK waters getting pretty high water on my tooth they got warnings going on with over the place


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Be alert Nick !-- The world needs more lerts !-- I agree with what that comedian said-- " 2018 -- Go home !-- You're drunk " !-- Got up and ran my errands early !-- Ran outta coffee so it was important !-- Wanna get high ?
Hey Zig !-- What up girlfriend ?-- I can't take my dogs to a dog park either they anti social like me !
They got a little doggie door I put in so they come and go as they please in the house and back yard !-- They house broke (unless it's raining )--- They don't like rain !-- If there is thunder ?-- I get truely dog piled !-- 4 dogs all trying to get in my lap !-- Lucky dogs got a big piece of CKN Jerky when I got home !


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2018)

early 4/20 sale, hard to say no to S1 

View attachment 4-20 sale.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 17, 2018)

Well folks,  I survived again.  Its on the way back down now.  The water got to within 2 feet of the foundation but its going down now.  I think its time for a bowl or three.  Umbra,  I am envious.  I need me some new stuff.  Starting some NL Valentine today,  always looking for a better anti-depressant.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 17, 2018)

By the way, it crested at 33 ft above normal.  Now thats some rain.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 17, 2018)

?????? anyone ever heard of a strain called captain jack,,,,,glad you dodged a bullet nick,,,,,,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 17, 2018)

Nick, I tried soma the NL x Valentine last night, it works... I didnt notice the cbd like I have a couple other times but it seems to me that I notice it more when I ingest it so I may make an edible with that.... The CBD crew indica mix x valientine to me had more noticeable CBD effect...very relaxing though the weed was not cured yet and didnt taste great I really look forward to trying the dried and cure smoke of that...
Glad your river is receding...


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 17, 2018)

2RE, I dunno if I got any seeds of that cross or not but if so I'll give it a shot too.  Thanks for the info


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

Good deal Nick !-- That's a lot of water !-- Mane U need to be on some kind of edible weed !-- Regularly !-- I truely eat more weed than I smoke !-- It helps a lot ! -- I run that continuous rotation so 
I decarb as needed !-- Gonna fire the oven up in a few !-- I like a dose of caps 1st  thing in the morning !-- I chase it with a spoon of coconut oil which I hear is good for me too -I like 3 doses per day !-- - I do that while my coffee is brewing !-- Then I settle in with coffee and my pipe !

Zig I haven't heard of  Captain Jack -- Have U checked at seedfinders.com or one the other registries ?-- I would think by the name that it is probably related to Jack Herrer-- Black Jack was also a cross of Jack I believe ?-- Lots of indica !-- My kinda plant !


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

Weather report at the beach is mid 70s-- sun -- windy and it was low tide when I came home with moderate surf !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

I got CBD Crews Indica- x- Valentine-- sexed -cloned and rooted !-- I get my first taste in about 3 weeks !-- By taste I mean cannacaps !-- I probably eat most if not all of it in caps !-- I guess U could say I grow for cannacaps and the byproduct is bud !-- I can live with that !


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

Bought 5lbs of frozen blueberries at the store !-- Don't look at me like that !-- I gotta keep my yeast alive cause I'm outta yeast !-- I gotta rack some blueberry Merlot -- racking is where U siphon off the wine and leave any sediment !-- I use the dredge in the bottom of the gallon jugs --where the yeast live-- I siphon off the wine down almost to the sediment!-- Then I use the sediment to start a new batch of wine !-- I can only do that with the 1st racking !-- Take me months to make a proper batch of Blueberry Merlot !-- The batch I'm working got way too dry so I gave it another shot of sugar and the yeast fired back up !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 17, 2018)

A couple months ago I harvested 1 oz of harlequin bud and made canna butter from it. I poured the butter into cupcake papers about 1/4 to 3/8 deep and let them cool. I keep them in the freezer so that they dont spoil and just keep one in the fridge for use...thru experimentation weve found the dose for us and we take that about an hour before bedtime with a small amount of peanut butter or some such. Ive found that the effect lasts longer and is more gradual and results in much better sleep than smoking...in the morning Ill usually have a slice in my first cup of coffee as well and it is very enjoyable...during the day if we want a smoke well use a herb vape or a one hitter...


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

I know it does help RE !-- My problem is I have a tendency to take too much !-- Make me do the crab walk and stuff !-- I keep a pipe around but probably smoke less than some of U guys !-- I smoke when I want but with the caps I find I don't hit it very often !-- I'm looking for meds and doses that help me-- cause if it helps me it's gonna help lots of folks !--I think it will be a combination of high CBD caps and high THC caps !-- - Don't get me wrong I do like smoking fine weed !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 17, 2018)

Guess what I been up to, stoners. 

View attachment 20180417_145847.jpg


----------



## ness (Apr 17, 2018)

Late Afternoon, peeps.  Nick glad to hear that your river is going back down.  And, I see you are up to some yummies.  Everyone is making yummies.  I'll get on board when harvest comes in.  I do like my hash.  And, next year, I hope to be dubbing.  Keef, I see you are as busy as ever.  I'll get my view of the ocean in Dec.  Looking forward to my trip for Xmas and New Year.:bong2:


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

How many U transplanting Nick ?-- are those 5 gallon buckets or 3 ?

Hey Ness what up ?-- Maybe U should put some plants out of sight somewhere before U take off and maybe come fall they may produce a little weed ?-- 

We about to step gently into the medical MJ scene in Texas !-- I'm not !--but D.D. gonna do some exploring by going to a medical MJ advocacy  meeting to scope the place and and people !


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

Wait !-- Are those hash bags ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 17, 2018)

Yeah man!  I save my trim and when I get a lb or so I do the ice hash thing.  Been doing it long enuff I'm on my 3rd set of bags.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 17, 2018)

You know what?  I' gonna let you in on a little secret. I dunno what its called but Rosebud sent me the nicest little sifter.  I gotta get me a backup.  I love that thing.  I grind up some bud with my grinder and then toss it in the sifter.  A few shakes and I get enuff kief to give me a rippin' buzz.


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

I think they call it a Kanga Kan or something like that Nick --- Trim don't stand a chance round here for long !-- I decarb it and let my belly do the extraction !-- Umbra got a hash making de--vice I think he bought at the kitchen supply store !-- He do dry ice though!--  Which is what I wanna do when I get my press rebuilt -- Make hash then press the pucks !-- Fill me some dam hash oil cartridges !-- I'm down with flowers but I see a developing market for carts among the young !--


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 17, 2018)

When I have the patience to press it out I use my hair straightener and I'll press flower or kief.  One of these days I'm going to get me a proper press.  I'll probably buy one of the $500 dollar ones on Amazon.  I forget the name but I saved it.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 17, 2018)

Here's the sifter thing 

View attachment 20180417_173921.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

Me too Nick but this $125 baseball cap heat transfer press is what I got to work with for now !-- I can make it work !-- Already did some testing and know what it needs to make it press properly !
Only got the one heated plate but I got a plan !-- It's got a hard rubber pad on the bottom that needs to come off and I need to mold me a hard replacement then a couple  bar clamps to take the pressure off the pivot point and she'll press oil !-- I can use the top heated plate to preheat the bottom plate !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

That's what Umbra uses -- They got one size that fits a gallon plastic jug like an EM1 jug -- He say the weed and dry ice go in the jug that has the bottom cut out then push the sifter down on the bottom the jug and turn upside down and shake -n- bake !-- Over glass !


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> You know what?  I' gonna let you in on a little secret. I dunno what its called but Rosebud sent me the nicest little sifter.  I gotta get me a backup.  I love that thing.  I grind up some bud with my grinder and then toss it in the sifter.  A few shakes and I get enuff kief to give me a rippin' buzz.



Rose got those from me. Amazon special. I only use the 120 Micron. My last order I ordered 3 of the 120 micron. As they clog I start on another one. Then put them in the dishwasher when I'm done. The EM1 gal jug fits like it was made for it. I put some dry ice in there and let it get cold and then shake for about 1 minute or so. The shake left over I soak in 190%. When I press the kief, I add the oil from the 190% extraction. Makes very good black hash.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N6J75GM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm on it Umbra !-- There I was trying to explain what U do!-- I forgot about what size U said U use !-- 
I like the idea of putting the oil from the alcohol back into the hash !-- I was planning on keeping a bottle of alcohol to keep the pressed pucks in and just Make RSO -- The hash should be clean enough not to worry so much about water solvable components but if U gonna smoke it then it wouldn't matter !-- Umbra milking that stuff empty -- Get all the goodies out the weed !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks for the link Umbra, I really appreciate it.  I can't get dry ice here but I sure can use the sifter.  I tried making oil here but 151 is the best alcohol you can get.  I've done the bho thing too and until I get a magic butter machine I guess I'll just be doing the bubble hash and carding thing.  That little sifter is the bomb though.  I shook an 1/8th or so over glass and decarbed it and put it in a lasagna.  I likey!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 17, 2018)

This is what I'm leaning towards

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079B8R1NW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

I can grow some trichs so I'm half way there !-- This is Umbra's White Indica with a BBSL dad !-- I think I got myself a hash plant too in -- SR91 (Sangarara Reserve -x- 91 Dragons )-- x-  (Mazar-i-Shariff-x BlackBerry Snow Lotus)  ! 

View attachment 20180417_174718.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

Nick I want one of them too !-- I figure I mess with what I got and learn how to handle the oil and pressing and such so that when I do see the need for a real press I'll hit the ground running !


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

Round here since it is a sportsman paradise everybody and they momma sell dry ice !-- They got it at the grocery store too !-- No one even gives it a second thought !


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2018)

Nick that press should work fine. Everclear here is 151, so I order it mail order. With the state and federal tax and haz mat shipping, it's $60/gal for organic grape 190%. It has a distinctive grape after taste with my tinctures.


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2018)

All the grocery stores out here sell dry ice


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 17, 2018)

I might just have to go that route.  Taste like grape?  I could learn to like that.  We have 151 everclear too.


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

Absolute Ethenol for $60 a gallon !-- Make me think about quiting making wine !-- Let me do the math ?-- A gallon for $60 then temper it down to bout 100 proof !-- Do a little charcoal magic ?-- Make bout 2 1/2-- 3 gallons at ?--5 fifths per gallon at ?--  Nevermind !-- I was just thinking out loud !-- That would be against da law !-- Just thinking about it ain't though !


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2018)

my understanding, the 190% made from sugar cane and beets is sweet tasting. The most neutral of flavor is corn.


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2018)

organicalcohol.com


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

There are other options !-- This AIN'T MINE !--  but --  I know the fellow that what built it !
I like that worm box !-- and doubler ! 

View attachment imagejpeg_0.jpg


----------



## thegloman (Apr 17, 2018)

Hehe!  I hear that's how they make em at home on the cheep!!
Highest run so far was 185 proof.
Great for RSO.


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

Well whoever made it looks they they did a fine job !-- What's wrong with 185 ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

Let me see if I understand this ?-- U ferment your mash of choice then put it in the pressure cooker ?-- When it comes up to temp the alcohol vapor come out and go down that copper line to the doubler /thump keg / puke bucket -- Any water that came across gonna stay in that doubler (jar with them 2 copper lines )-- Then the purest vapor go out the other copper line to that Black bucket ?-- It got a worm (coil of copper line) in it and that line from the worm come out the bottom of that bucket that done got caulked or something around where the line come out the bucket ?-- What come out that line be moonshine as I know it !-- Did I 'splain it right Gloman ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm need more weed to fill all these up !-- 

View attachment 20180417_200959.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

Gloman got me thinking and sometimes that ain't a good thing !-- Yo G -- I only know 2 ways to get the head with the nasties off -- If U know about how much to expect from a run U can just throw out the first heavy 10% -- Or U can cook it all off then  rerun it after U see how much return U got and distill off 10 % of the total run on the 2nd time around !-- Which would work best on a small still like that ? -- I'd make sugar liqour with it !


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

Got the blues on and indulging my taste for ancient culture -- The Epic of Gilgamesh --The 12th Planet -- The Battle of the Eagle and the Serpent and even The Book of Enoch !-- I know I'm a freak and I'm O.K. with that !-- So much lost knowledge !-- How did they ?-- and that's the hook that gets me !

Who killed John Henry at the battle of sinners and saints -- Joe got it going on !


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2018)

I saw something on TV today that made me say -- Oh hell No !-- It was a wood lathe that U have to peddle !-- God invented motors for a reason !-- My hands don't fit no brace and bit or a buck saw and an ax is beyond my professed ability !-- Splitting boards out of a log with a maul and wedges ?-- Oh hell No !

No!--No!--No !-- I don't do that stuff without no motor !--

 Have I ever told the tale of drilling a water well with a hand turned post hole auger ?-- Worked me till my hands wouldn't work anymore !-- - Anyway we hit iron ore water 35 feet down !-- What a waste !-- Motors is where it's at !


----------



## Budlight (Apr 17, 2018)

Matt riot  seeds is having 30 or 35% off for their 420 sale   I know hes definitely got a few things I want


----------



## Budlight (Apr 17, 2018)

Hows it going Keef  im thinking about crossing some  cali orange female with an orange velvet male  try and get me some super orange Hows things going in your world


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2018)

Budlight said:


> Matt riot  seeds is having 30 or 35% off for their 420 sale   I know hes definitely got a few things I want



I've grown many of his strains. I have at least 25 yet to pop. I have never been disappointed. When I ran his clockwork orange, that was some the best weed I have ever smoked or grown. His stuff is not cheap, by any means, but worth every penny imo.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 18, 2018)

Keef said:


> Let me see if I understand this ?-- U ferment your mash of choice then put it in the pressure cooker ?-- When it comes up to temp the alcohol vapor come out and go down that copper line to the doubler /thump keg / puke bucket -- Any water that came across gonna stay in that doubler (jar with them 2 copper lines )-- Then the purest vapor go out the other copper line to that Black bucket ?-- It got a worm (coil of copper line) in it and that line from the worm come out the bottom of that bucket that done got caulked or something around where the line come out the bucket ?-- What come out that line be moonshine as I know it !-- Did I 'splain it right Gloman ?



Yes sir!  You got it on the money brother.  I fill the worm bucket with water then freeze it with the worm in it so I can do a run without any running water.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 18, 2018)

Morning everybody!   I think we are heading into spring now.  Supposed to be above freezing at nights now.  AT LAST!
Rose, I sent you a P.M.
Made myself some infused olive oil out of Nirvana's Ice.  Had to use a lot cuz it wasn't very potent but 2 table spoons full puts the fog right where it belongs. lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- We headed for 85 today at the beach and gonna get down to a frosty 70 degrees tonight !-- 
What up Bud !-- I'm just hanging out being the best Keef I can !-- Ya'll start talking about the different seed breeders I'm lost !-- Only way I can be sure anything is worthwhile is to grow it and find out !-- Prohibition kinda cramps my style !-- I'm very lucky to have access to the genetics U guys have shared with me !-- I sling a little pollen sometimes but mostly it's just a learning experience !
Umbra -- I saw those seed and I hate U so very , very much !-- I'm jealous !-- Truth is In got more to work with than I need but I got that variety chasing disease !-- I'm working on sorting this stuff out and U gotta bring up that dam Clockwork Orange and Bud with his UBC Chemo ?-- Ya'll pushing me back toward genetic doubling !-- I done had a taste of it and that sheet be hard O.K. !-- I sling the pollen because I'm need me a sheet load of feminized seed and I have never made them before !
I still got everything I need but the seed and a devoted work station !-- All these high class breeder might be reaching the limit with regular diploid weed !-- Ain't but one place to discover undiscovered 
Potential of the plant and that is polyploidy !-- Last time I looked seedfinders had over 13,000 varieties listed !-- I'd like to find out exactly how many genetically doubled tetraploids there are out there !-- Probably way less than one dozen ?-- That's the Frontier !-- We don't even know what might be there !
That's gonna be my hunting ground !-- The being in the trenches and growing right now is important to me cause my grow skills got to be spot on !-- I'll be lucky to get one outta a 1,000 -- and it'll be at deaths door so I gotta get good at growing 1st !-- That being said I would love to see Bud's UBC Chemo crossed on Umbra's Clock Work Orange !-- No idea what would come out that tetraploid  cross !
Time to reload the pipe !-- I feel them caps in my belly !


----------



## zigggy (Apr 18, 2018)

morning OFC ,,,its a great day to alive ,,,,brisk down here low 50's,,,gonna play hookie from school and go to the beach should make it into the low 80's ,,,,,grand parents hate when I play hookie with him but I don't care ,,,,breakfast at micky dee's then the beach ,,,,peace,love,,rastafari


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. No hot water, ugh. Plumber be here by 12 with new hot water heater.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

Do it Rasta Girl !-- All things in moderation even skipping school !--Like most  I don't know much about the Rasta religion but if they were to allow Rastafarian to use weed as a religous sacrament ?-- I would convert today !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

Umbra my hot water heater works fine but sometimes it trips the switch so if I want to make sure I got hot water I need to go see if it flipped switch ! -- It works so I see no need to replace it yet but it's on the list ! -- I'd like to have one of those on demand water heaters that got no big as* tank !


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

I can't imagine not being able to see root development like dirt farmers have to do ! --I love it when they start that fishboning on the roots !-- This one has rooted well and about to start kicking it !

I'm getting proficient at this cloning thang !-- That would be Umbra's Snow Desiel with a Black Berry Snow Lotus dad I got from Giggy !-- She dank !- That's the one I was gonna call Black Snow -- but she make Pink Bud !-- I'm a little Snow Lotus heavy it seems ! 

View attachment 20180418_085252.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

This is what she do !-- Rock Candy ! 

View attachment 20180413_062917.jpg


----------



## ness (Apr 18, 2018)

Good Morning Keef, OFC.  Beautiful day here.  I feel like I'm in limbo can't seem to get anything done.  Well, I not going to fight it.  Time for a bowl:bong2:


----------



## ness (Apr 18, 2018)

Keef you sure got the routine down.  Good looking w**d.  Smoking on some brick w**d.  Cough Cough.  yek yek.  Oh, ya Keef I been meaning to ask you what kind of car are you driving these days?  Coffee cups empty.  Time for a fill up and outdoor I go.  Have a good day OFC.:tokie:


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

Ness I drive an old 95 or something compact clunker !-- D.D. got a new one and I got the ghost !-- 
We had D.D.'s nephew put in a used engine last year after D.D. blew the original engine up !-- Runs just fine but it got it's quirks !-- I would rather have a small truck but I get by !-- For awhile there all I had was my scooter !-- Can't haul many groceries on a scooter and my lawn mower got a bigger motor than the scoot !


----------



## Budlight (Apr 18, 2018)

umbra said:


> I've grown many of his strains. I have at least 25 yet to pop. I have never been disappointed. When I ran his clockwork orange, that was some the best weed I have ever smoked or grown. His stuff is not cheap, by any means, but worth every penny imo.



 I won hundred percent agree with you man thats why when I seen that he was having such a huge percentage off For his for 20 sale I had to share


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2018)

Keef, that's how my water heater is, but it's every day now. My chocolate lab is 15 and not doing well. While I'm hanging with the plumber, my son is taking dog to the vet to put her down. One of those days ...


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

Sorry Cuz !-- That wouldn't be easy !


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

I never worked on hot water heaters but I did use a thermostat and water heater heating element in a steam table I built once !-- Not that much to a water heater so I may just replace the heating element for $25- $50 -- If it keeps doing it I'll replace the thermostat at maybe $50 ?--- Just not a lot more to them !
Replace it ?-- Not if I can fix it cheap !-- I'll have to try !-- Mine only flips the switch maybe once a week !


----------



## Budlight (Apr 18, 2018)

That really sucks Umbra  nothing worse than losing a family member I hope your day gets better man


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

I saved some blueberries back  out my last wine run and smashed them up and spred it around in some of my outside planters -- Reacon they gonna grow ? -- All I know is I spread blueberry seed around in my planter and put in a marker at one test site -- I just wanna know if they'll come up ?-- I put seed in dirt and see what happens !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 18, 2018)

Good morning potheads...umbra, sorry to hear about your dog...that sucks...
Today clouds, tomorrow maybe rain, then spring and sun....


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

I need to re-up on my American Home Shield warranty !-- It's like a home repair policy !- I think it was about $400-600 a year !-- I pay about $50 service call for a covered home repair like hot water heaters -- I'll get the policy and wait a month or 2 and start having home repair problems !-- I've had it before and they patched up my old central air unit for $50 and another time I had a toilet that kept backing up -- The plumber spent about 3 hours working before he found the problem and fixed it -- Cost me $50 !-- I ain't cheap I just never have enough money to do things the right way !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2018)

Good morning peeps,
Umbra, i am so sorry about your girl. That is a very long time with a dog and to have to let them go. But wouldn't it be wonderful if we humans could do that?  You have been a great friend to that dog. Big huge hugs!

so i went to lunch with my sister and got sick and she didn't.  Gloman, i  got your pm and am thinking about it.

I guess i should go look at the riot seeds huh? Don't need a thing.OH, thought i saw some mildew on my plants, oh no just soooooooooomuch frooooooost.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 18, 2018)

Umbra, I'm SO sorry about your dog.  It's one of the hardest things I've ever had to do.
We gotta do what's right for them but that don't mean it's not pain full as he*l. Only thing we can do is keep the good memories of them alive.
I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 18, 2018)

Rose I sent a reply in the PM.'s but not sure if it went thru.
I'm not as savvy at this as I need to be. lol


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes, i got it, thank you and returned a note a note to you. when you hit send, it takes a long time to send. I usually end up opening another window and let the message take its time.


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2018)

thanks everyone, she is laying next to me. The other dogs know it too. They are laying with her as well. 15 is old for any dog, but big dogs age faster. She has been my friend forever. Gave her some cbd drops and she is sleeping.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2018)

It is very very sad. getting teary here. Hugs again umbra.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

My Itsy-Bitsy a black Shiti-Tzu girl was with me for 17 years so I certainly know how it feels !
Maybe we should talk about something else ?-- It's a private moment for Umbra !


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

It's Wednesday-- I don't eat bacon on Wednesday-- It's a religous thing !-- Got some Jimmy Dean Original Sausage on the menu !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2018)

KIMBO KUSH 4 weeks flip

View attachment DSCF5078.jpg​


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2018)

I met Thunderfudge from Exotic genetix. I can say we smoked a joint together. Gave him a chunk of hash to smoke with his wife. I like how he breeds and that kimbo kush is a perfect example of why I like his stuff.


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2018)

My rottie is 12 and she is showing her age as well. With all the rain we have gotten, it has awakened the moles. Luna has dug up most of the front yard hunting moles. Some people might get upset about their yard, but if she is having fun and she is engaged, I'm ok with it. Cutting the grass might be a bit difficult, lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

The frost speaks for it's self !-- At one month in too !-- She gonna do U right !-- I'm kinda partial to that Kush - OG or whatever U call that terp profile ! -- D.D. describes it as loud when U smoke it !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

My dogs don't dig cause they might get dirty !-- They ain't real dogs !


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

Somebody needs to go out and finish cleaning and refilling the hot tub !-- I'm just not feeling it !-- I drained it and left the cover off and it got pollen and sand in it !-- Pulled smoke weeds out the backyard yesterday and I'm feeling a little stiff today !-- I'm trying to get all the weeds pulled so I can then mow and Transplant some good grass into some bare areas !-- Yard looks like sheet right now !-- Got a rock front yard with weeds all along the edges !-- I got some weed killer just haven't got to it yet !-- I thought it was gonna be sunny and hot today but it's getting hot and overcast instead !-- Feels like rain coming to me !


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

D.D. give me a hard time about the front yard so I had to explain it to her !-- If I was gonna rob a house in da hood ?-- I'd rob the neighbors house instead of mine !-- It looks much nicer !-- It's a security ploy !--

 I know !-- 
She didn't buy it either but it sounded good to me !


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

Rose she a long ways from what she was before the BBSL got ahold of her !-- She a Kush now !-- Bad to the bone but not the Nurse anymore !-- BBSL just dominated what she was !-- Part of me is disappointed but then she just steam rolls me and I'm O.K. with what she is now !-- Trying to added some fruit or something to that potency !-- B.B. tends to dominate too so I'll let them fight it out !--
It's not like I'm breeding up or down they both got it going on !-- I don't know what to expect !-- That 1st "B" in BPU is Black Berry Kush !-- So Who knows ?-- 

View attachment 20180418_132425.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Apr 18, 2018)

great day at the beach,,,went to honeymoon island and paddled all the way to caladesee island his first time in a kayak ,,he did great ,,,,sorry to hear about your dog man,,,putting a dog down is like losing a child ,,,ive had to do it twice ,,both times I held them in my arms as they passed,,how lucky to have a friend like that for 15 years ,,,,


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

Umbra and I talked about how U get half your genes from mom and half from dad !-- That is not in dispute -- I just don't understand how one half can so completely dominate the traits the plant expresses !-- but it does sometimes!-- because I have seen it more than once !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey Zig !-- My kayak needs a motor !-- D.D. won't let me go get a couple gas powered  leaf blowers at the pawn shop !-- She ain't falling for that --" It's for the yard"-- I messed up and told her I wanted to put one on my kayak !-- She say NO !--  I'll just get in trouble again ! -- 2 leaf blowers I could make a kayak fly !-- I'll have to find me a work around !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 18, 2018)

Keef said:


> Umbra and I talked about how U get half your genes from mom and half from dad !-- That is not in dispute -- I just don't understand how one half can so completely dominate the traits the plant expresses !-- but it does sometimes!-- because I have seen it more than once !--



Just the same as people I suppose...


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2018)

well didn't take dog to the vet and the plumber never showed


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2018)

The brother can't get anything done cause the dogs be holding him back !-- There's another one on the other side ! 

View attachment 20180418_172153.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 18, 2018)

Im sorry for all yall in the PNW, and other rainy cold places, I really do wish for you some nice weather... but here in Cali, spring is here...&#9728;&#65039;...thats not to say we wont have any more rain but I really think were in good weather for a while...As soon as I harvest my current indoor grow, Ill be poppin seeds for the outside...Id do it now but I dont have room for anything in my grow cabinet...


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2018)

going to be 80 this weekend, although Monday we had serious down pour with hail


----------



## zigggy (Apr 19, 2018)

morning everyone ,,,,,,


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Been digging seed out some cannacap weed !-- 
I got one of my seed bottles full of 2 new thangs !

The White -x - Nepal Indica ( From Umbra )-- x Black Berry Snow Lotus = ( Black Berry Kush -x - Snow Lotus )--- ( male from Giggy)--- x B.B. King (male) --( from Umbra )---- mom is sticky and dank ! 

Then there was Rose's  Nurse Larry ( Medicine Woman -x- Larry OG )-- Bred to that BBSL male from Giggy-- 
Then that was bred to Umbra's B.B.King -- ( BPU-X- B.B.) = ( Black Berry Kush - x- Purple Citral - x- Uzbekistan Hash Plant --- x- Blue Berry Blast )-- 

Can't help but be dank !

Working on a cup of coffee and my pipe !-- Wake and Bake -- We wasting daylight !


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2018)

Morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2018)

WE HAVE SUN AND NO WIND~~~~~ Gonna be a good day. 
Good morning ofc. lets do this.


----------



## ness (Apr 19, 2018)

umbra, I'm so sorry about your pup.  Much love there I know.  hugz to her.


----------



## ness (Apr 19, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Rose that is good new for you, enjoy your day.  Keef your so funny.  I pull my weed after a rain they come out better.


----------



## ness (Apr 19, 2018)

I need coffee and I got to break up some more P. :bump::bong2:


----------



## ness (Apr 19, 2018)

Some thing bit me last night.  I got to two hole about 3/4th apart.  And, it is swollen.  Much of been a big a** spider.  Creepy.  I leave spider alone but if it going to come and bit me in my sleep it's war:chuck:


----------



## mrcane (Apr 19, 2018)

Whoooo hoooo We finnaly have some Sunshine.....
Time for a nice puff....:48:.....


----------



## ness (Apr 19, 2018)

I'll join you.  Looks like Spring is here.:bong2:  Time for me to go explore the back yard.  Enjoy your day OFC.:farm:


----------



## mrcane (Apr 19, 2018)

I have a chicken that I think is egg bound she won't get off her nest and she hasn't layed ..Soaked her in a hot bath yesterday and need to keep doing it 20min in hour on the nest till she lays...You gotta be kidding me so that's what I am up to.....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2018)

LOL,I am very sure she appreciates you. That just can't be any fun for the chicken. I hope she gives birth very soon. Oh Cane, the things we do. Thanks for the sweet giggle.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2018)

Took too many caps again !-- At least I know U can't see me !-- I'm in da spirit world !-- I'm have to stand up eventually and that is gonna be wild !

Yo Cane !-- I was in da FFA --I knows a little bout Chickens !-- Some times a hen will decide it's time to raise a brood of chicks -- U got a rooster ?-- If U do then collect a nest of eggs from the other hens and put them in her nest and let her sit !-- True she may be egg bound but then she might have her mind set on raising a brood !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2018)

Man, i love this place


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2018)

When I was a sophomore in high school I showed a pen of 5 White Rock Chickens !-- I didn't win !--
Of the over 250 pens showed at the livestock show -- I placed 13 th !-- Sold those 5 Chickens for $50 each !


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2018)

Did I mention I'm in the spirit world !-- I can .
Make streamers in the air just by waving my hand !-- Here watch !-- Did U see that ?-- Like a little rainbow !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2018)

Already got me some yard birds picked out for the Stoner Ranch !-- A breed called Brahma !-- 25 lb chickens !-- Look it up !--


----------



## Budlight (Apr 19, 2018)

Hahaha Keef you made my day :48:


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2018)

What up Bud ?-- I think I know what happened !-- I think it mighta went like this -- I was tearing some green bud apart harvesting seed -- When I finished I put it in the oven to dry and decarb -- Oven dinged-- I ran it thru my wire basket to break it down into small pieces like I do -- Started making caps -- When I had packed a dose in empty caps I took it !--A good dose too !-- I Kept making caps and when I finished I thought-- Oh ! I was gonna take a dose --So I did !-- I am so glad U can't over dose and die from caps because I'd be circling the drain right now !-- I'm ride it out !-- What choice I got ?-- I gotta quit doing stuff like that !


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2018)

Funniest looking weed I ever seen !-- I'm old !-- I do what I want !-- Don't tell D.D. ! 

View attachment 20180419_111926.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Apr 19, 2018)

Keef  wasnt it you that was giving me a hard time about smoking cigarettes I quit smoking cigarettes now for almost 2 months  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2018)

Awesome Bud, you will never be sorry you quit. It is hard to quit, good for you. If your like me better not ever even have a drag of one.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 19, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> LOL,I am very sure she appreciates you. That just can't be any fun for the chicken. I hope she gives birth very soon. Oh Cane, the things we do. Thanks for the sweet giggle.


]Rose I think she really likes it :rofl:
I am with Keef and think that she maybe brooding but mom thinks egg bound will see just hope that she makes it....her name is Rosie... 

View attachment 20180419_111158.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2018)

OH she has to make it, her name is rosie. And a fine looking chicken she is in a warm water bath.  LOLOLO If she decides to push, it could be a water birth. I am sure it feels good. Give her a little pat from me.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 19, 2018)

Rose,  I sent you a PM.
Just put 6 clones in my greenhouse.
Got room for 2 more. One of each.
NS, WI, NL, SD, GT x BOC, JOCK HERROR AND BB KING.  And 1 SD with unusual leaf formation from seed. 
Gonna start a pictorial log to share when possible.   
I run out of data time a lot.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm better now !
Bud it probably was me giving U a hard time about smoking !-- I quit smoking 6-8 years ago and switched to an e-cig !-- Problem is I'm a back sliding hypocrit !-- Once in awhile when I run out of my e-cig liquid I go buy me some cigs or tobacco !-- Then when my e-cig juice comes in I go back to it !-
Just because U quit smoking don't mean U ain't still got a nicotine addiction !-- I got a nicotine addiction and have had one since the early 70s !-- I try to feed it in the least damaging way -- 
I thought that pic would draw more outrage and stuff about the dangers of smoking !-- I feel  kinda let down !-- My e-juice came in and I perfer it so I'm good !-- Them hand ruled cigarettes make U high anyway !

Gloman -- All those I sent had that BBSL male dad except that B.B. and -- and the Jock didn't come from me -- That BBSL male threw some anomalies like strange leaf formation !-- They gonna do U right !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 19, 2018)

Good morning potheads...yesterday afternoon we move most all the furniture outa the house for carpet installation...today we are hangin in the back yard whilst they lay the carpet...good thing its not raining and not too cool.
I quit smoking a couple of times and your right Rose it aint easy but last time was for good... Now all I gotta do is think about having a cig and I turn green...I do enjoy a cigar on occasion but I dont dare inhale it....Sometimes I see someone smoking and I think oh that sounds good but I know itll make me sickern a dog...
Think I may be choppin soma my girls here in a day or so...


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2018)

I quit smoking cigarettes the day my divorce was final. We were in Court all day and when it was over I sat down and made a list of things that were important for the boys, since I had residential custody of them. It seemed that the #1 thing was a Dad that was alive and that could breath. Easy decision. Can't be anywhere around cigarettes any more. My lungs start to constrict.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2018)

I started smoking regularly when I joined the army back in 1973 -- They were cheap and even when I reenlisted in 1980 a carton (box of 10 packs) cost $3 at the post commissary -- Back then they weren't even considered a health risk ! -- Now they sell for $5-6 a pack at the store  !-- Now we know they cause cancer and respiratory problems !-- Back when I was scrubbing for surgery when we was doing lung operations the doctor would ask if anyone smoked ?-- Everyone pointed at me !-- He start showing me that Black lung stuff and tumors-- Make me hold the lung for him and stuff ! -- Get me so upset I'd have to go outside for a cigarette !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2018)

I think they are more like 10 bucks a pack here. I did love an american spirit, but like umbra, i wanted to live.  That was a heck of a day to quit. good for you.

It is a beautiful day here.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2018)

All them people pointing they finger at me in the O.R. back then ?-- They sure wouldn't have wanted to talk about weed !-- I mighta been selling some weed to a few and getting my weed from another who didn't want anyone to know !-- Lots of medical people use weed !-- I was kinda confused when they started talking about medical marijuana -- I thought they was talking about weed moving in da hospital !-- I ran across some acceptable "Medical Marijuana " -- Back in the day !-- At least that's what the staff said !


----------



## Budlight (Apr 19, 2018)

Last time I bought a pack of smokes they were 14 bucks


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2018)

When I started smoking the were $.25


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2018)

The big new money making thing now days is e-cig liquid !-- I had never had a smokers cough until I quit smoking and started on an e-cig !-- They make it out of only 2 different kinds of bases and some are mixed !-- I started on e-cig liquid made from the PG base (propylene glycol)-- I quit using it and the cough went away-- My next attempt I tried the VG ( vegetable glycerin) base -- That was the ticket for me !- No cough and I got my nicotine !-- Anyway the -e-cig liquid I use now is top end and cost about $25 for a 30 mil bottle when I buy 6 or so !-- I use maybe 3-4 mils a day tops !-- Probably closer to 2 !-- 
I got a gallon of food grade vegetable glycerin in the cabinet that I paid may $20 for ?--  and I have made my own e-cig juice !-- Got the strength right but I used cigar tobacco and the taste turned me off !-- A pack of that Bugler tobacco would probably make half dozen 30 mil bottles !-- Just boil the tobacco strain and reduce and use that as the nicotine additive !-- Probably work some more on a formula with that Bugler!-- Got close enough with the cigars to know I can do it !-- but anyone who ever smoked knows how it is about what brand they smoke ?-- It's hard switching brands !


----------



## DirtyDiana (Apr 20, 2018)

4/20 eve-- hope you all left some cookies out for Snoop & Willie!  Have a very happy 4/20!


----------



## mrcane (Apr 20, 2018)

Good morning OFC ? 
Hi D.D. hope that you are doing well,long time no see....
Thought that I would get a head start on the 4-20 celebration .......:48:.......


----------



## zigggy (Apr 20, 2018)

good morning everyone,,,,happy 420 ,,,,i picked the wrong time to quit smoking ,,,gonna go dry for about a month ,,,been dry for about 24 hours ,,,,enjoy your day guys


----------



## thegloman (Apr 20, 2018)

Gooood morning OFC!
Happy 420!


----------



## ness (Apr 20, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.  420 :48:


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Happy 420 it is !-- Green Santa came by yesterday and I didn't even know it !--
I don't know what "79- Xmas Bud IBL"--is but I'll be finding out !-- and Giggy sent me some seed back that are precious to me cause I know what they are cause I sent them to him !-- I crossed Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer with Umbra's B.B.King and somehow ended up with only one plant from that  cross and no more seed !-- It was a girl !-- My Blue T.E. -- She an unusual blueberry with a peppery finish !-- Now maybe I can f-2 and preserve the strain !-- 
Back to 420 !-- Ain't none of us free till we all free !-- One day I be free from the threat of jail for growing medicine !-- So no parades or public display of anything 420 from me !-- They still hunt us here !


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

I got a second 420 surprise !-- 
Umbra -one of the 4 seed I started that  U had marked "Let the Good times Roll" -- did germ and that baby is in aero !-- I'll have to go back and find out what U said it's pedigree was !-- All I remember is something about a "Devil's Tit" !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 20, 2018)

Here's to all the people who pioneered in this amazing medicine.

Even tho the feds say it has no use medically, we see that it has improved the lives of SO many and to me, there's nothing more valuable than a natural medicine that has the potential of relieving and even stopping seizures in our children and pets along with so many other ailments.
For those who have stood in defiance of laws to do what's right, I salute you and wish you the BEST 420 day ever!


----------



## mrcane (Apr 20, 2018)

Yep......:48:.......


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2018)

WOOHOOO 4/20 ya'll!  Gloman, i didn't get your pm, will you send it again please?

What we gonna do to celebrate?  i have my first joint of the day rolled. Join me please you peeps.

Very nice post gloman.  Rick Simpson comes to mind. Lots of brave folks. Thank you.

Cane, how is rosie?


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2018)

Good Morning and happy 4/20. That's for Adolf Hitler's birthday right? No that's not it. Anniversary for the Columbine shootings? No that's not it. Must be for smoking weed, lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

I would say 420 means "How high can U get ?"  -- but after that double dose of caps yesterday I'm just get a little bit high today !-- O.K. so I'm already a little high !-- Got the trash and recycling out to the street before they ran today so I'm being all sorts of productive !-- Time to celebrate !-- More coffee and see if  I can find the bottom of this pipe !-- Holds way too much weed !-- I need a smaller glass pipe !--


----------



## mrcane (Apr 20, 2018)

Rose, I believe that Rosie is going to make it. We are leaning towards the fact that she maybe brooding she has been picking her feathers and putting them in her nest..So no more hot bathsas soon as the other chickens are done laying I throw her out of the coop and close the door..Hopefully she will come around,all she wants is some baby's..
Puffin all day ......:48......


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

Yo Cane U got that momma hen on some eggs yet ?-- I remember growing up watching a mother hen lead her brood around grandma's yard -- There was white ones black ones some baby ducks -- She had small Banda chicks and big turkey chicks and she was scratching around  taking care of her babies -- I think she even had some those guinea hen chicks !


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2018)

Keef, that 79 Xmas bud ibl is Jaws work. It's that piney weed. I have a couple of packs I got as freebies.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 20, 2018)

Nope, no more chickens the three of them give us enough eggs. They are fun but they can be a pain in the a$$....also they are not cheap if you are feeding them organic food


----------



## mrcane (Apr 20, 2018)

Gotta give my best bud a call he was just diagnosed with cancer he is back in Boston and will be going to  one of the best cancer hospitals in the country.


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

Yup they can be a pain in da a** !-- I fed them show chickens cracked corn boiled until it was soft !--
Fatten they a** up quick !-- 3 chickens just for eggs-- I can see that !-- I want to get freaky at the Stoner Ranch !-- 25 lb chickens and micro mini cows !-- but no dam screaming peacocks and no milk cows !-- Goats of course !-- Not sure what kind yet but they gotta be freaks !-- Goats usually have twins !-- One to build the herd and one for the pot !--


----------



## thegloman (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi Rose,   I sent the info again. I hope I'm doing it right.  lol


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2018)

Keef said:


> I got a second 420 surprise !--
> Umbra -one of the 4 seed I started that  U had marked "Let the Good times Roll" -- did germ and that baby is in aero !-- I'll have to go back and find out what U said it's pedigree was !-- All I remember is something about a "Devil's Tit" !



I gave you a sampling of the last breeding. It contains blackstar, Devil's tit, mango kush x blackrose, fruity pebbles og cubed, and double purple doja F3 all bred to apricot head male.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2018)

Gloman, you have to wait for it to go, seems like it takes a long time to load. Please try again and when the circle uptop stops turning it has been sent. Sorry for the hassle.


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

"Bon Ton Roulette" it is then Umbra !-- I gotta let these f2  Xmas seed age some so I'll put them both up awhile !-- Ole Keef don't give a crap about what something is named !-- I grow it and it will tell me about itself !-- Umbra set the bar kinda high so whether it will be any good is a given !-- It's about 2 things to me -- Trich production and terepene profile !--
On this 420 I'd like to say thank U --O.F.C. !-- Ya'll been good to me !-- I got more varieties than I could have ever had if I had if I had to buy each variety !-- I've tried to return the generosity!-- 
Anyone need some seed I usually got some -- They ain't store bought !--They crosses of this and that but they all fine weed !-- I still got VCD (Variety Chasing Disease)-- but it's in remission !-- I still got a thang for "The Definitive Domina "- and maybe a few  fruity Indicas but I'll be O.K. !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 20, 2018)

Good morning ofc potheads, happy 420 it is...and it looks like we got a string of sunny days comin up...gonna be 75 today and 80 very shortly...think maybe Ill take today off, retirement is wearing me out...


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

Morning RE !-- My SS paperwork is on it's way to me for a signature and off it goes !-- They said U can easily file online ?-- Not if U got a name change and you been using the wrong birthday !--- Had to wait for all the paperwork then send stuff back so they could straight things up and send me stuff back !-- It got complicated !-- Even my army discharges got different names on them !-- I'm not even sure who I am anymore !-- Only thing that I'm sure of is that this is good weed !


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

Tab Benoit recorded live at Callahan's !-- Can't help it !-- He take me back to the swamp !-- U know I miss da swamp ?-- 420 and da blues?-- I can live with that !--Over cast and  I think we got rain coming !-- I might need another dose of caps ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

Umbra said "Columbine" earlier?-- I didn't know this was the 19th anniversary of that school shooting !-- They should do something to remember it !-- Nevermind !-- My biggest dream is that the movement to end prohibition can surf this wave across the finish line and we all be free !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 20, 2018)

Ok Rose, one more time! lol
Ill get it sooner or later.


----------



## giggy (Apr 20, 2018)

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Happy 420 it is !-- Green Santa came by yesterday and I didn't even know it !--
> I don't know what "79- Xmas Bud IBL"--is but I'll be finding out !-- and Giggy sent me some seed back that are precious to me cause I know what they are cause I sent them to him !-- I crossed Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer with Umbra's B.B.King and somehow ended up with only one plant from that  cross and no more seed !-- It was a girl !-- My Blue T.E. -- She an unusual blueberry with a peppery finish !-- Now maybe I can f-2 and preserve the strain !--
> Back to 420 !-- Ain't none of us free till we all free !-- One day I be free from the threat of jail for growing medicine !-- So no parades or public display of anything 420 from me !-- They still hunt us here !


glad they made it keef, let them 79 x-mas bud age just a bit. the 79 x-mas bud was made by ndn guy and i take it it was made in 1979. jaws made a batch of them and called them ibl's. they were very uniform in growth and were the smaller christmas tree size. i'm sure they would be a lot bigger outdoors or a good veg time. seems like they were vegged 30 days and finished just over 2' tall. oh and very piney. good luck with both.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 20, 2018)

Here's what I'm enjoying today.
WI X BBSN.   Thanks Keef!

Rose I sent again.     If it don't go this time I can email you the info. 

View attachment 0420181243.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks again Giggy !-- U know I'll have to see what they got ?-- I can't help it !-- 
Right now I got new babies just in aero or on thier way today!-
- 4 outta 4 --"V"-- Umbra's Golden Ticket -x- BOC ---- D.D. really likes this one !-- She nice and easy to smoke with a pleasing terp profile !-- A real winner !-- 
4 outta 4 -- BOC ( Box Of Chocolate)-- Come on baby !-- Daddy needs a Hersey Bar girl !
3 outta 4 -- That Super Lemon Haze-x- Sour Bubble -x- Oregon Lemon 
2 outta 4 -- Bon Ton Roulette!-- (Let the Good times roll !)-- We'll revisit them again later !
All Umbra's work !


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

No problem Gloman!-- I'm kinda disappointed that the BBSL came across so dominate as far as terp profile on all those BBSL crosses !--They ain't nothing wrong with potency !-- Let me know if U get any color with any of them !-- I think I sent some Snow Desiel -x BBSL and the one I got make pink bud !
She purty!-- 
Speaking of pretty I got some Rose's Purple Haze going into bloom soon !-- I also got bout half dozen seed I might use to add some color later !-- but I got a little color already and I know how to make it more pronounced !


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2018)

drop the res temps to 50*F, you will get more color


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

Them caps made outta that Bud!-- Stand back !-- How many U reacon would be a dose ?-- Bout to get all 420 up in here in about an hour !-- 

View attachment 20180420_132916.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

Ain't saying how many I took but U can probably guess !


----------



## Budlight (Apr 20, 2018)

umbra said:


> I gave you a sampling of the last breeding. It contains blackstar, Devil's tit, mango kush x blackrose, fruity pebbles og cubed, and double purple doja F3 all bred to apricot head male.



Dammmmm Umbra  that sounds like one hell of a cross :48:


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

I miss read I thought  -All together not seperate mixed breeding !-- Not that it would matter !-- Nevermind!--I feel them caps coming on !-- Apricot head !-- I might be getting a little wobble head myself !-- I got 2 of them thangs up and more seed  so let the good times roll !


----------



## giggy (Apr 20, 2018)

keef if i'm not mistaken i saw where you was sent some fruity pebbles og, if so and you get a boy and girl please keep me in mind as i really want to try it. i have some menthol monkey by mota rebel going right now and chose a sativa leaning male and female to cross. should have plenty of seed from her, will send you some after they finish. right now i call her prego. 

View attachment 20180413_164133.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2018)

Giggy -Nice plant!-- - I'm not sure what I got ?-- There was a bag of seed from Umbra marked "Let the Good times roll !--That's what he was telling me was in those seed !--I suspect it was one those "Box of" - breeding where he put a bunch of girls in with some boys and let them have at it !-- Worked well on throwing lots of diversity into that Box of Chocolate !-- -- I wouldn't know fruity pebble's if it jumped up and bit me on the butt !-- But if I find something taste like fruity pebble's I'll hook U up !


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I need a clarification on the rules !-- If U wake up high can U still call it Wake and Bake ?-- It's 5 am and I'm lit up and listening to the blues !--They's definitely something wrong with me !-- and I like it !--- If I could play the guitar ?--I would play like Joe Bonnamassa !-- More caps ?-- Sure why not !-- 
Dam I grow good weed !


----------



## ness (Apr 21, 2018)

Morning OFC.  giggy nice looking plant you have.  I flipped mine early.  We'll see what happens.  I am growing inside and I don't want them to get to big.  

Keep, I got to make me some of those cap's.  I'm wondering how they will react with me.  I'm just waiting on a phone call and I'll be out of here for the day.  Just don't know what is in store for me.  I like surprise.   Or do I.:bong2:


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2018)

G'morning folks!  Sunny and shiny new here. I think spring has finally sprung.  Me an' Harley gonna burn some rubber today.  Giggy, she's looking good.  Keef is the only other person I ever saw flower little plants like that.  I got 6 like that. Maybe I should flip em?


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2018)

So maybe I went back to bed !-- 

Ness sounds like U have a full summer plan enjoy yourself !

Nick -- I do that especially with a new variety !-- I flip them small mostly because of the way I'm set up !-- U got plants in 2 inch cups they gonna get top heavy and fall over in bloom !-- For now all the grow has to do is supply us !-- I flip 8 inch tall plants lots of time !-- If they got some sativa traits and want to stretch I can't go much bigger !-- I got a 2 foot tall Strawberry plants -- Well it's not really 2 ft tall I pulled the cup up some and laid it down cause it was gonna fall over anyway !-- So I guess U could say I got a 2 foot long plant !-- I'm itching to get a real grow !-- What I got now is more like the cloning station and bloom !-- When the time comes all I have to do is veg them longer so they'll be bigger and produce much more !-- Tell U the truth growing these little plants right now probably keeps me outta trouble !-- I used to supply 3 dealers --At this time and in this place I don't need much excess because I would be tempted !-- I kinda like having the variety in a little harvest too !-- Last Wednesday I harvest 6 different kinds !-- Doing this will help me find my prize !-- I'd like to have a few highly desirable plants that U can't get anywhere but from me !-- So what I do now is hunt them !


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2018)

Morning OFC. wake n bake it is then. Going to be a beautiful day


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2018)

A couple Mormons with they tie and tennis shoes knocked on the wrong door the other day -- I think I hurt they feelings !--I Asked them about Joeseph Smith --Macaroni --Them special glasses and golden book that no one ever saw  ?-- When I laughed and said --Do U really bieve that foolish sheet ?-- They left !-- It's not a good idea for a missionary to knock on my door and push they guilt at me -- I ruin they day !-- I don't be knocking on they door starting some sheet so stay away from my door and we good !
I'm not singling out Mormons!-- I'm  nondenominational don't matter who it is !


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2018)

I was gonna ask who U thought was gonna get indited next but I guess that would be political ?-- Ain't a lot that ain't political these days !-- I just want them to end prohibition and stay off my back !


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2018)

We got moist Gulf air blowing in and hitting the land and pushing up off and on thunder and rain !
Just enough to mess with my face !-- Looks like I'm be useless today !-- Time for another dose of caps and refill the pipe !-- Might want to strap in we bout to get HIGH !-- This is not for the novice !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 21, 2018)

Good morning all,
smoking a 50 cent joint from the 420 sale. Durban poison. I don't remember if i have ever had it. it is nice so far. 

Keef you have domina in that purple haze. I have stuff to mail you out too and i guess i am lazy.

Cane, how is rosie today?

ness, what are you up to? sounds fun.

today is 5 weeks from flip and it is very smelly in the room. I need to go feed them. Bud, the critic lets me know if one leaf turns yellow. 

if you need me i will be in the garden.  Nice to see everyone.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2018)

EIEIO !-- Rose take your time !--- It's not the Black Domina genetics I want !-- There is a pheno of Black Domina that is called "The Definitive Domina " that's the Domina I want !-- -- Got my pharming done !-- Got stuff coming down Wednesday so there is stuff to do !-- Dam white flies hurt me some !-- The lace wings take awhile but I think the white fly population is dropping !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2018)

I know it ain't much to look at but this is a fine example of flipping them small !-- This girl had a high class indica mom outta Peru called SR-91 ( Sangarara Reserve -x- 91 Dragons )-- The dad's mom  was the giant indica-- the mighty Mazar-i-Shariff-- of Lebonese Blond Hash fame --and he was fathered by a super dad-- in the  Black Berry Snow Lotus !-- This plants whole job was to be a girl and give me my cuttings !-- Then as a bonus I get a little taste of what she'll do !-- I got high hopes for this one ! 

View attachment 20180421_123409.jpg


View attachment 20180421_123233.jpg


----------



## zigggy (Apr 21, 2018)

Doubt thou the stars are fire;
Doubt that the sun doth move;
Doubt truth to be a liar;
But never doubt I loved,,,,,,


&#8213; William Shakespeare, ,,,,goodby everyone it was a pleasure hanging out with all of you ,,,,,stay safe and be well,,,zigggy


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2018)

Zig -- We'll miss U !-- Remember where we at and if things change stop by and say hello little sister !

Got to be 420 somewhere ?
Snow Desiel-x- Blackberry Snow Lotus-- This'll get U there don't matter who U are ! 

View attachment 20180421_190816.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2018)

Umbra said drop the temp into the 50s at night and the plants will show more color ?-- Mane I got the smallest of AC window units in the grow room and during lights on I have trouble keeping it in the 70s !-- I'm sure it cools off some with lights off but the 50s is outta my range except in winter !-- Then it still depends on the weather !
Maybe it's time to hit the CFO up for an upgrade ?-- I like some color even though it mutes some during the cure !-- Still pretty and I haven't seen any giving up any potency for color ?-- So looks like I won't see much color during the summer ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2018)

Got my swerve on now !-- Being this high should be against the law ! -- Nevermind !-- Got the blues playing low whilst I visit the past like I do sometimes !-- U know that Elohim stuff and the Epic of Gilgamesh !-- Gilgamesh was said to have been a hybrid --3/4 god and 1/4 human !-- Errr ?-- OK ?-- -- I had no idea that the Epic was written so much earlier than the flood and other myths reinterpreted in the bible !-- They want to talk about a magic baby U gotta get me past Noah first !-- Although  Enki mighta been in Bethehem too but I don't think so !-- !----Wait !-- Wait !-- Wait !-- This got nothing to do with religion !--Ain't like I'm trying to get religous people to read the apocryphal (That's the forbidden christian books for those who don't know ) or something !--  This is about ancient history and thier religions -- thier beliefs about thier gods and  about our origins !-- I wonder if they got this high ?-- Sounds like it ?---- Wait I'm make some trails with my hand !-- Did U see that ?-- We got thunderstorm moving thru !-- U know how storms makes me crazy ?-- I would rather be high and crazy over just being crazy any day !-- Draw in the power of the storm and step across the curtain and let me show round the spirit world !-- Warning !--There's are gonna be things U don't want to see !-- Ya'll might better just wait for me here ?--


----------



## thegloman (Apr 22, 2018)

:vap_bong__emoticon:  Hehehe!!!!! Keef my brother, you crack me up!


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Maybe I should quit getting so high and acting crazy?-- Maybe not ?-- Watching the news -- There was a short police chase in Texas for a miniature horse !-- This other guy somewhere got bit by a shark -- Just a few months after being attacked by a bear !-- Dude !-- U need to take up indoor sports !-- Don't be going outside !
Weed won't smoke itself -- We wasting daylight !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !


----------



## ness (Apr 22, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.  Rainy and overcast here today.  Got to fine my pipe and fill her up.  Time be wasting.:bong2:


----------



## ness (Apr 22, 2018)

Rose it's going to be so much fun.  Taking a vacation in the winter on the beach.  Well let just say crazier think have happen.  I have all the activities line up.  Airplanes, tents, snow water globes, nerf balls.  And, much more.  I just hope the weather is mild cause I plan on doing some night fishing.  Wear my pipe.


----------



## ness (Apr 22, 2018)

Fresh cup of coffee and pipe in hand.  Life is good.:bong2:


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Wake n bake with some Devil's tit and a cup of coffee. Rose, funny you mention smoking some Durban poison, Devil's tit is Durban poison x ( C99 x Acapulco Gold). Energetic high for sure.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2018)

Good morning all. View attachment DSCF5099.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2018)

Umbra, i will need to plant those seeds soon.  Here is the patio this morning. i think spring is finally here. 

View attachment DSCF5091.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 22, 2018)

Good morning potheads...looks like Rose got spring!!!yay, we got spring too...
Hope yall have a great spring day...today is officially called a no work day...gonna sit in the sun and bake...join me if you please...


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2018)

Old McDonald had a farm EIEIO !-- Spring ?-- We way past that !-- Trying to figure out the best way to use my used nute water !-- My DWC herb garden and my outside farm ! 

View attachment 20180422_111249.jpg


View attachment 20180422_111210.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2018)

Sticky --Icky !-- Fingers got glued together but I got what I went in for !-- That would be Rose's Purple Haze-- Bred to a male I got from Giggy-- The  Black Berry Snow Lotus-- Then a girl from that union was bred to a boy from Umbra's B.B.King !-- That blueberry and Snow Lotus both want to be dominate ?-
- Have at it !-- Don't know what to expect but the momma was sticky and there ain't no weak link in there !
I get lucky there will be a beautiful Purple blueberry up in them seed !-- To me it's not about a variety !--It's all about that one female plant ! 

View attachment 20180422_131004.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2018)

Well I'm not as high as I was yesterday !-- but the day is young !-- I'm in that wondering stage !-- For instance-- Like artichokes-- How hungery was the first person who looked at an artichoke and thought -- I can eat that !-- Musta been pretty hungery ?-- 

Just so U know I'm upset with D.D. !-- I was out in the back yard chopping weeds with a Hoe and she called me a Hoe-er !


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2018)

Looks like I'm entertaining myself today !-- Nice day and I would go play outside but my face still a little Swollen and sore from the weather change -- 
This is Umbra's White Indica ( The White -x- Nepal Indica ) bred to that BBSL !-- She good as she looks !-- She also carrying  some seed from Umbra's BB King ! ( Black Berry Kush -x - Purple Citral -x- Uzbekistan Hash Plant - x- Blueberry Blast ) 

View attachment 20180422_154615.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2018)

Anybody figure out what I'm doing would U please let me know ?
(AK 48-x- BBSL) -x- B.B. King
Only 5 more girls got some seed !
My theory ?-- A shotgun blast of a boy at a bunch of girls -- The hard part is smoking all that weed to find out what's best from the breeding ! 

View attachment 20180422_181417.jpg


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2018)

that's my technique, lol


----------



## DirtyDiana (Apr 22, 2018)

Too funny not to share! 

View attachment received_1832778163409933.jpeg


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2018)

Don't pay no attention to her she high -- again !

Did U see that pic from Mrs. Bush's funeral ?-- Had all the ex presidents and thier wives!-- Well there was one person missing as it should be !-- Nice dignified pic !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 22, 2018)

Evening O.F.C  I been busy 

View attachment 20180422_212844.jpg


View attachment 20180422_213038.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2018)

Well don't those look nice Nick. Very nice.

I have had a good day in the garden. Sneezing all the way. Lets have a nightbong.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2018)

What up Nick ?-- I hope U been well ?-- U got a little indica in that plant on the left ?-- Got some many fingered leaves too ! -- I like a plant with a bunch of fingers on the leaves !-- Don't know that it matters but I like it !-- 

I Had sneezing fit while ago almost blew my eyeball out !-- The stuff in my face be breaking loose !--
Might sound nasty but that pressure is easing up and that makes me happy !-- Maybe I can be a real person tommorrow ?-- Got to start cleaning up some fore D.D. come home in a couple days !-- 
Just so we clear !-- I ain't real good at keeping a tidy house !
Bong is broke !-- but the pipe works !-- Maybe too well ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm doing well, thanks.  Rose, they are looking nice huh?  This is the first full run in my new flower room with the new lights.  I been running the lights in veg spectrum and by and large they seem to be super happy.  I'm waiting on Amazon to send me some clonex and then I'll be taking clones and flipping them to flower.  My veg room has about a dozen of Umbras B.O.C.  Six under a new light and six under my old light.  Night and day difference in the plants response.  

Shall we make it a double hit Rose?  I'm into it.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 22, 2018)

Check this 

View attachment 20180422_212711.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2018)

BOC ? -- I hope U get yourself a Hershey Bar Nick -- I had one that had a coffee and chocolate profile !- I killed it accidently -- I got me some more BOC  babies waiting to be sexed !-- I don't use clonex of any kind of rooting hormone !-- I guess in aero it would just wash off anyway ?-- I think the Gloman got some -- Nope that's wrong He got ( Golden Ticket -x- BOC )- x - BBSL !-- This alphabet soup get me confused sometimes ! -- I'm not confused right now just really high !-- That's different !


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2018)

those sour dubb x BoC have some of the largest leaves you will ever see


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 23, 2018)

Good morning fellow stoners.  Harley and I attended a legalization rally yesterday.  Just about everyone I know smokes but there were less then 200 people who showed up.  Jeesh.  Lets all get blazed.


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. Sorry to hear turnout was so low Nick. I'm with ya on blazing. puff, pass


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Nick -- Umbra don't be disappointed in that low turn out at that rally !-- People are afraid to go !-- In these smaller towns in the south if U show up at one those rallies there will lots of people taking pics and some of them might be the law !-- I don't know about others but I can't be drawing attention to myself by having my pic taken by the po-po  at one those rallies !-- I got enough problems without worrying about who saw me there !-- Call me a hypocrit if U want but my as* ain't in jail yet !-- Some of us got to wait for the national end of prohibition !-- Texas ain't gonna ever let the people vote on something like ending prohibition !-- Our governor has stated prohibition will not end under his watch !-- 
We do have a medical marijuana law !-- Only if the doctor prescribes it !-- Doctors are for forbidden by law to prescribe it !-- We call it the law that helps no one !

Caps and a full pipe ?-- Wake and BAKE !


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2018)

The one and only thing standing in the way of ending prohibition in Texas is the Grand Old Party !

I won't go to a rally to end prohibition !-- I'm do my protesting at the polls !
I'm voting to end that stranglehold in November !


----------



## ness (Apr 23, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Keef you got a green thumb going on there.  Nice looking buds.  

Nick you to have beautiful plants growing. 

Rose beautiful picture of your pooch.  And, I can say what a relaxing looking patio you got.  A nice cup of tea:spit: would be nice sitting out there. Rose, I have been trying to fine out the best and easies way to use Bat Guano.  Any ideas?  I hope, I get to go to home depot today and check out the lighting situation.  I think I can buy t5 replacement LED bulbs there for a lot cheaper than on Am.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank you ness, would love to have a cup of tea with you on the patio. We could smoke out tbere
Im at a resturant waiting on my car
Dontknowhow you guys do this on a phone.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 23, 2018)

Good morning ofc....Keef, you guys have a lotta history with Democrat gov&#8217;s but the last three in a row were repubs, I hope you can break that habit in November... Another sunny spring day here in the Cali hills...


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2018)

RE -- I think the people of Texas are ready for an end to prohibition!-- Austin -- San Antonio and Houston have local ordinances that allow the cops to elect to give U a ticket for less than 2 OZ !-- I doubt many go that route but at least the ordinances passed ?-- As for the growers they catch ?-- No mercy !-- I've said before they have a special task force down here charged with tracing anything that's not Mexican brickweed back to the source !-- If I make it to the end of prohibition without getting caught they will have created a monster !-- Legal plant count ?-- Sure that's all I got !
Keef good Indian!-- Got paper that say so !-- Meanwhile back at the south 40 they be thangs and stuff happening out the sight of prying eyes !


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice pics you all....Keef it sucks here where Im at,if you get poppped with an oz. or less they can still make your day miserable,depends how busy the cop is to just write a ticket or take you in,then write you a ticket and tow your car....its a big dollar scam they love...if you go to the rallies johny law is across the feild snappin pics for future reference.....wish I was out on the west coast....


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like U in the same boat as me Meet !-- I guess I could pack up and move to a free state but what I really want is to stay in this area and for them to get da flock up off of me and let me work !
I agree that ticket thing sounds a lot better than it actually is !-- but it's a start ! -- The movement to end prohibition has a strong toe hold in Austin !-- I have been tempted to go up there and go to a meeting just to see what they doing !-- I just still got to much rabbit in me so I haven't been able to bring myself to do it yet !-- I think D.D. is in the process of  venturing off into that world --" to learn" about mmj !-- I hope they cover cannacaps ?---- Meanwhile back at the south 40-- I'll hold the line !


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2018)

Picking seed outta green bud is a pain in da as* !

Barney's Farm "Nightshade " bred to that  BBSL male then a girl from that union got wit a B.B.King boy and there's the seed !-- Some of them !
Black Berry --Blueberry and Pine ?-- What do I expect ?-- I don't know !-- There will be dankness no matter what it taste like ! 

View attachment 20180423_150954.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 23, 2018)

Very strange, I grew a feminized &#8220;blue dream CBD&#8221; that was from a freebie seed, on my last grow previous and just the other day ground up the last of it and found 1 seed in a bud...the only boy plants I had in there near that time was a couple of harlequin regs but I pulled them as soon as the balls showed up... I would think if the blue dream had hermied, I&#8217;d get more than one seed...I have not tried to germ it and probably won&#8217;t for some time though I did enjoy that weed...


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2018)

Err !-- I was just looking !-- Don't mean I'm start some seed but it don't mean I ain't !
Them marked Trips -x- TE ? --Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer-x- Umbra's B.B. King -( Trips was a F-1-- B.B. King and he was a trifoliate !)--One of D.D.'s favorites !-- Blueberry with a peppery finish !--  I had sent some seed to Giggy and ended up with only the one female plant !-- We usually don't be looking for boy but that's what I need !-- Then Nightshade bred to that little Mazar -x- BBSL boy I had !-- Be hard to cram more indica into that one !-- That one gonna be a Hammer !-- Then Cheesy Jones -x- BBSL-- I don't know ?-- We'll see !
I don't know bout them other 2 but they came from Umbra so no doubt they be dank ! 

View attachment 20180423_185018.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2018)

Different Shades of Blue ? -- and he off again !-- Some times Joe just fits !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 24, 2018)

Good morning OFC!
Got my greenhouse full of weed now! Whoo hoo!   Still have 5 girlz to place outside and 7 left indoors I'm rolling over to flower now.
Several are suffering from being root bound so some repotting is in store for today.

I know this is off topic, but does anybody else like shrooms?  lol.  Both kinds.
I have some golden teachers and I'm ordering a start for Morells too.  I can't go trolling thru the woods as well anymore so I'm bring the shrooms to me. &#128526;
Y'all have a great green day!


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Working on my second cup of coffee and trying to find my mind !-- Might take awhile ?
What up G ?-- A man wit a plan !-- It gets too dam hot down here to grow mushrooms !-- I gotta start trimming and  picking seed outta green bud again this morning !-- I don't understand but some varieties the mature seed will practically fall out and some varieties make U work for those seed !
I might start a couple seed today too !-- Just don't really know what da hell I'm do except finish this pipe !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 24, 2018)

Yo Keef! I been trying to find MY mind for years!  Without much luck so I figure if I can't find it I don't need it.  LOL
I be getting spoiled now with these girlz.
Last years crops were not very potent.  That won't be a problem this year thanks to you bro!


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. Long day yesterday, 14 hours. I have so many things to do, it is overwhelming at times. Grass has gotten out of hand, growing couple inches a day.
Gloman, I have a few mycillia going. Chanterelles, shitakes , Gulf Coast, and Ban Hua Thanon.


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2018)

Piggy backing on Umbra's work !-- This would be his (Squish -x- Oregon Lemon)-x- B.B. King !
Sticky sheet !-- That ain't a complaint !-- Grow me some dam blueberry lemonade !-- I got some babies from that same S-x- OL girl bred to that BBSL -to be sexed soon!-- - Somebody gonna show me what I wanna see !
Grow them out "G" and I'll send U some more!

Next is seed from the Panama Powerhouse-x- B.B.King ! 

View attachment 20180424_081650.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2018)

Yo Gloman -- I don't need a grow and smoke report on each one of those crosses but I am keenly interested in which U like best !-- That B.B. King ?-- That's Umbra's work I just did the F2 on it !-- That thang will grow U a monster blueberry !-- It's a middle of the road hybrid with traits of both but she won't stretch too much in bloom and make fat bud !-- Some of those I bred I have no idea if there is gonna be much variation they should show mostly indica !-- Some got some sativa so no telling !-- U need to get that greenhouse empty -- I can't grow all these crosses out by myself !
I'm about finished chunking pollen but I got seed  grow that I got no idea what to expect !-- U don't need to be keeping none of the seed wild hemp mighta fathered !--


----------



## ness (Apr 24, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.  Day is young and I have lots to do.  Sun is shining, it's going to be a beautiful day.  Got some transplanting to do this morning.  

Keef you are sure busy with all of your bean production.  I still having done anything to my new grow space.  It is pact to the ceiling with unwanted stuff.  I still need a lot of stuff to be up and running to a better grow system.  Thing cost money.  Rome wasn't built in a day.  More coffee and a bowl sound good.:spit::bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2018)

Good morning all, it is a beautiful day here, 40 degrees headed for 80.  I am thinking about the outside grow, how am i going to do it? Do i want to do it? I was going to do four plants. 
Hope you all are having a good stoned day.  Hi Ness, i see you down there.


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey Ness -- Rose !-- It is that time of the year !-- No Ness Rome wasn't built in a day !-- I think U doing good and I know U got great genetics to grow !-- I send U over half dozen crosses and all of them will all rock your world !-- Think about using some LEDs in planning your grow room !-- It's taken me several years just to figure out how I wanted to grow !-- I got a better idea of how I want to build a proper grow room !-- I just grow in a spare bedroom !-- boxes out in the open with LEDs hanging from a PVC frame !-- I got to put that room back together when I get the grow moved !-- Fresh paint and new floors !-- I got to repair any damage so I try not to do much !-
Rose -- I was looking at my bath tub the other day thinking -- Cut a piece of plywood to cover the top and drill some holes for 4 inch baskets and that tub could become a DWC grow easy !-- Want to change the res ?-- Just pull the plug and refill !


----------



## mrcane (Apr 24, 2018)

Good morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW...
Go for it Rose you should at least do a couple plants..I would but just don't have the time to Finnish before the rains come..


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2018)

What up Cane !-- It rained here once !-- 

I know ya'll probably think I'm wasteful and stuff growing a bunch of little plants !---Instead of vegging something up to respectable size before the flip - I expect the law to change one day soon and I need a weed education !-- Not just in how to grow but what to grow !-- When the time comes for me to veg proper sized I wanna have what I want to grow and I already got some !-- So I rifle thru as many varieties as I can looking for what I like best !-- Don't know any other way !-- I rely a lot on D.D. for a smoke report too !-- She can detect the terp profile better than me !-- My nose is not so good !--Debating whether to go pick up the stuff I need to rebuild my press !-- D.D. wants hash oil cartridges !-- It would be safer for her too !-- Dam !-- bout the time I figure something out there's something else I gotta learn to do !-Got my tools and stuff for working the oil --but I'm need a hash puck press too !-- I don't think they sell them at Walmart !


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2018)

Got D.D. to order me twice as many lace wings as last time !-- I got fewer white flies but I want NO white flies !-- They cramping my style !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2018)

Zigggy, if you see this honey, we love you and will be here when you can come back. This too shall pass and you and your son will be ok, much love and peace sent to you. Don't do anything permanent please.


----------



## Budlight (Apr 24, 2018)

Good morning everyone  :48:


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2018)

What up Bud ?--- Nap Wake and Bake !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2018)

Umbra U wanna tell me anything about them seed marked -- Double Bubble-x- Sensi Star ?-Or should I just let the plant tell me ?- Cause 4 of them got wet !-- Also 4  Nightshade-x ( Mazar -x- BBSL)-- The last few Blue T.E. and 4 Cheesy Jones -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus !-- 

Been watching the news about that Cohen stuff and thought -- It's hard to come back from a fur ball SNAFU like !--The law got all the dirt !-- - I feel change in the air !---It's time to start expanding the grow !-- Who knows maybe next year at 420 I can come out the shadows with my dank and be myself ?


----------



## ness (Apr 24, 2018)

Good Evening OFC.  Thank you, Keef, I think I'm doing O:K.  I've learn a lot.  With the help of the OFC.  Thank you.  Keef those seed you sent me are being treated like Gold.  I'm looking forward to popping some.  I'm going to just glad bag it, when it's time.  I'm just going to put my hand in and pick one and that is the one I'm going to pop.  Just three seeds.  Until I can get the grow room up and going.  There is just not a lot of room right now, so three seeds it is.:bong2:


----------



## ness (Apr 24, 2018)

Got to through a chicken in the oven, late supper tonight.  Just the way thing went today.  Good night, you bunch of:farm:


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2018)

CKN -- I also likes CKN !-- Ness I usually start seed in groups of 4 -- It's enough that I usually find a girl !-- Should be a good germination rate !-- Some of them no one has ever grown so keep me posted on how they do !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 24, 2018)

Sittin in the shade out in my garden, eating home made chili and listening to Americana muse on Pandora....oh and drinkin a home-brew ale...also a couple tokes of homegrown...
Hope y&#8217;all are having a good day as well...


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2018)

Keef said:


> Umbra U wanna tell me anything about them seed marked -- Double Bubble-x- Sensi Star ?-Or should I just let the plant tell me ?- Cause 4 of them got wet !-- Also 4  Nightshade-x ( Mazar -x- BBSL)-- The last few Blue T.E. and 4 Cheesy Jones -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus !--
> 
> Been watching the news about that Cohen stuff and thought -- It's hard to come back from a fur ball SNAFU like !--The law got all the dirt !-- - I feel change in the air !---It's time to start expanding the grow !-- Who knows maybe next year at 420 I can come out the shadows with my dank and be myself ?


I didn't breed them, SOG did. They are INDICA and dank. I know what you like, lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2018)

Yep ! I guess U do Cuz !-- Be all sorts of dankness back there !-- 

I want one them jobs where U can get one them " Get Smart" "Cone of silence or at a place where they call the doctor "The Candy Man " !-Like I seen on the news !-- - Plus I always wanted me one them golden parachutes too !-- One that got nothing to do with jumping out a perfectly good airplane ! -- I don't do that !

Yes !-- I may be be a wee bit high !--( I'm good at getting high !)-- Probably that dam dank from them seed like Umbra send me !-- 
Make me ruin all my good scissors trying to trim that sticky stuff !-- I'm back at the trimming tommorrow!-- I kinda bailed today !-- Is one day one way or another gonna really make a noticeable difference or change the weight much ?-- I haven't noticed !


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2018)

This what kind of scissors I trim with now !-- Come in like 6 or 8 packs !-- Sprung scissors are much easier on the hands ! 

View attachment 20180424_215304.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Weed ain't smoking itself !-- Do your duty !-- I'm try to be a real person today and get some stuff done !-- Maybe ?-- It's scissor hash Wednesday !-- Time to put them scissors to work -- I am so glad on harvest day that I don't grow big plants like U guys !-- I guess they ain't gonna trim themselves !-- Soon as the caps kick in I'm attack that sticky stuff !-- Trimming is not my favorite activity in da world but I'm getting my mind right !-- Shouldn't take more than a couple hours !


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. Another day under the belt and another above ground, we're doing good. My dogs not doing so good. My 12 yr old rottie looks like she is next to be put down. With all the rain we have had, the moles have come to the surface to feed on worms and bugs. Dog has tore up my yard trying to find the moles. She can barely stand, so she digs while laying down.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2018)

Umbra we got dogs !-- U don't judge my yard and I won't judge your's !--

Got some more seed in a bottle !--( Panama Powerhouse-x- Black Berry Snow Lotus )--x- BBSL King --- Why breed it ?-- I don't know !-- Dank to dank to dank should equal dank !--What  Terp profile to expect ?-- Don't know but we talking  Sledge Hammer weed !-- Hard sticky bud that don't play !


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2018)

My heart ain't into trimming and there isn't even much to do !-- I had an empty box with plenty grow spots to handle the group I'm moving to bloom today -- It's filled and has nutes in it !-- I'm start pH testing more often !-- but that group will be in bloom by lights out ! -- The trimming will be done when I'm more in the mood !-- Got some White Indica - x- BBSL that got some seed by B.B. but I got more than I'll ever need !-- Another time I would just throw the seed out but this a mind monster bred to that B.B. King-- I'm thinking there will be a dank indica leaning blueberry maybe even blackberry -- Both B.B. and BBSL got blackberry genetics  ?-- I would like a potent blackberry berry -Berry much !-- Might be there if the B.B. genes can hold it's own against that Snow Lotus dominance ?-- That Blueberry Blast in B.B. or something has is blueberry dominate !-- Wonder what it's gonna be like !-- Probably be a Blueberry mind bomb in there somewhere ?-- Oh she sticky !


----------



## ness (Apr 25, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  I went on an mission this morning.  Went into town to take care of some bank stuff.  Have not been behind a wheel in over 10 years.  I have no idea about directions.  I got lost 4 times.  Cops behind me once.  Felt like I was tripping.  And I don't have a L.   Well, I made it home.  Don't know how.  Will not do that again.


----------



## ness (Apr 25, 2018)

You go Keef.   Wish I was trimming.  The girls are in bloom right now.  There look good.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2018)

Ness U should get out and just drive up and down the road by your house until U are comfortable driving !-- I used to get lost all da time -- Still do sometimes !-- This smart phone takes care of me !-- I can pull up map quest and find out just where da hell I am and how to get da hell back where I wanted to be !-- I put in the destination and it tell me how to get there !-- Or how to get home !-- 
I gotta have cruise control though!-- If I don't use it I get speeding tickets !--


----------



## ness (Apr 25, 2018)

Transplanted tomatoes yesterday.  Mixing the dirt up and Rebel the biggest dog decided he wanted to help.  That drew the attention of all the other dogs.  Well, that didn't work.  Had to put the dogs in the house.  Tomatoes are looking good.   I have to transplant mellow next.  I'm going to be a busy:farm:


----------



## ness (Apr 25, 2018)

lol Keef.  Wish I had map quest.  Ah, more:spit:and a:bong2:


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2018)

I was wondering why my face was not happy so I checked the weather !-- We got a front coming in later !-- Most of the sinus on the left side of my is gone and like your ears sinuses need to equalize the pressure to the outside pressure-- When a front is coming and the pressure is changing my face can't keep up !-- May not be real today after all !-- The garden is pretty much taken care of so we'll see !-- I'm thinking more caps and coffee !-- This day can wait !-- All over cast and heating up anyway !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2018)

Ness I have trouble with computer technology myself -- Took a while for me to learn to do just the basic things with my phone !-- It has become an important tool but I know I don't even use much of what it can do but I get by !


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2018)

This ain't Strawberry yogurt !-- OK so I get a kick outta talking about bacon and fried food !-- D.D. make me eat fairly healthy but I resist !-- Ain't nothing wrong with bacon sometimes though !-- Or some French fries !--D.D. Fries in cold pressed unprocessed coconut oil !-- I use some lard !--  I don't care !-- I like me some pork !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 25, 2018)

Good morning ofc, you should prolly listen to DD Keef, I think shes got your back side....actually I like bacon too but I fry my fish in coconut oil...


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2018)

She always has had my back !-- I don't move much so I don't eat that much -- If I ate like normal people I'd get fat !-- I maintain a healthy body weight but I should and with summer coming will move more !-- I even take a centrum silver vitamin -- I do know how to throw down though !-- Last time D.D. was in I had some a pork roast  been in a brine bout 24 hours then in the smoker bout 16 hours at bout 210-215 degrees with our rub on it and a pot of our BBQ sauce !-- She took half back with her !-- I kinda got working that smoker down pat !--- It's all about brining your dam meat before U cook it !-- I got me one those Cajun injectors and I inject my brine !-- Ain't no one can say no to some low and slow Texas BBQ -with a perfect smoke ring in the meat - ( except most Texans use beef I can rock a brisket but I perfer my pork)--


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm be dangerous when I start growing full sized plants !-- This is Umbra's White Indica with that BBSL dad !-- Frosty dankness !-- That's a steam roller right there ! 

View attachment 20180425_125635.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi guys,

Wow ness, glad you didn't get stopped. I like keef's idea of you just practicing. Good for you for doing it. 
Umbra, you are definitely going thru a hard time with your dogs, I am sorry. 

I am kinda dead today my own self.  Planting annuals in the back patio, shade ones. Mr rb is trying to get the yard back from howard and wilson. When they play there is a part that is just plain dirt and they stir up so much dust I water that dirt every day. Bud has half the yard back. I will be glad when wilson gets to be 3, most standard poodles are puppies for 3 years. I actually have grit in my teeth from the dust. I better go water it until it has grass. I was thinking of turf, ya know, they sell at costco but do you rinse off the dogs business every day? yuck? Picking up is one thing but hosing off ****,i would barf.

Hey mr fist, how you doing? Someday i am going to grow Berry White. I always think of you when i see it.

PS, keef you will be dangerous with big plants, look out.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm Working on my yard off and on as I can too Rose -- I got an automatic sprinkler system but we under water restriction most times so I just turned it off last year -I got some good grass growing where it ain't supposed to so I'm move cuttings back where I been trying to eliminate the weeds !- It's slow -- I need to mow but it makes it easier to see the weeds!-- Filled my big trash hamper with bags of  weeds the last 2 weeks in a row !-- - Grit ?-- Beach sand ?-- I knows a little about grit !-- 
It's hot out there and cool front coming this evening !-- I been doing some trimming and  cleaning inside -- D.D. be in a couple days -- I can't meet her cleaning standards but I like for it took like I tried !-- I think it's time for a mid day burn !-- I got trim in the oven and I'm going off the clock !-- Got plenty to do but I quit for now !


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2018)

In 2 weeks she'll have been in bloom 60 days !-- Indica ?-- She should finish about then or earlier ?
Never grew a high CBD before so I wasn't expecting frost ! 

View attachment 20180425_135743.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2018)

High CBD caps -- Test 1 !-- Took some early bottom bud and put it in the oven !-- Testing on myself is the only way I know !-- How much ?-- Guess I find out ?-- Some high THC caps and some high CBD caps and like they say at the rodeo ?-- Open the chute !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2018)

Blueberry Merlot be ready !-- I need some more bottles !-- for now ?--- I'm just gonna plead a fifth !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2018)

Storming off and on !-- Got more seed in da bottle !--( AK-X-BBSL )-x- BB King !--

 I think I'm melting !

I might better go to bed !-- I'm sure I been higher just can't remember when !-- I am pretty good at getting high U know ?----Getting up gonna be a whole new ball game then  crab walk to bed !-- I got a plan !--


----------



## ness (Apr 26, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  :spit:&:bong2:


----------



## ness (Apr 26, 2018)

Pleasant morning.  Getting ready to good play in the Garden.  Another bowl will do.  Everyone have a nice morning joe and enjoy.:farm:


----------



## thegloman (Apr 26, 2018)

Good morning everybody!
Had a good day in the garden yesterday.  Got 50 cabbages and 50 broccoli in. Today its kahlarabi and watermelon and cantaloupe.
All my poor root bound girlz are Loving being in the ground now.  You can almost hear them singing!  lol
Hope y'all have a great fay!

Rose did you get my PM?


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2018)

Morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Wake and Bake time !-- 

Gloman -- I haven't picked or shelled peas or beans since I left home to join the army !-- I won't do that anymore !-- I did my share growing up !-- I was looking at a Burbee seed catalog the other day -- I was looking for freaky fruits and veggies -- I don't even know what a Gogi Berry is but I bet I could grow some !-- They did have some stuff I never heard of before ! -- I need to find the Stoner Ranch and get busy ! -- 25 lb CKN-- Maybe some heirloom Turkeys -- Who knows but there ain't gonna be no early morning milking and stuff that U can take to the bank !--I ain't milking animals !-- Get me some -mini 200 lb cows -- and a smoke house ! -- 
What up Umbra !-- Ness sounds like U got a good start to the day !

I think this high CBD stuff gonna work out real good for ole Keef !-- Slept like a baby after trying it in caps last night !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 26, 2018)

Good afternoon ofc...
A bit of Nurse Larry x Valentine... 

View attachment 4E9B78E3-941C-40A0-A63F-CE2218EAB597.jpeg


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2018)

What up RE !-- I'm be needing to know how it works for U !-- I got some CBD Crew Indica -x- Valentine be coming down in a few weeks !-- I hope it works for U !

Been listening to my first e-book !-- That's cool read by listening !-- Listening to Zechariah Sitchin's -- "The Lost Book of Enki " -- Cool science fiction (or not ?)-- Where's my pipe ?-- Been imbibing in The AK -x-BBSL and it's working !-- Good thing the phone read the book to me I'm having a little trouble focusing !-- Might be a wee bit high ?


----------



## mrcane (Apr 27, 2018)

Morning OFC cloudy here in PNW looks like some rain in the forecast...
Wake and bake my friends....:48:.......
RE.  That looks yummy. I like the sound of it also NL × V ....
Keef you are dangerous never mind going to be. ..:rofl:..


----------



## Keef (Apr 27, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  -- I got side tracked !-- I'm getting frustrated !-- I am ready to set up a real grow -- This beach house be jamming me !-- I gotta sell this place before I buy a place for a real grow !-- Problem is I don't want to shut the grow down !-- Been running this steady rotation for bout 5 years now 24/7/ 365 -- I wanna move this grow up closer to D.D. then polish up the beach house and sell it !-- I'm not seeing a way to do that right now !-- I'm no grow master but I have rounded up some dank -- Bred some dank to dank -- I can clone my as* off !-- There's some equipment I need to build and some stuff I need to buy--It'll take a few cycles to work the bugs out but that grow already exist in my mind only -- but the plan has pretty much come together so far ! -- I gotta keep growing my midgets for now but I long for a place for a permanent grow site ! -- Then one day loose my girls upon the world !-- When Texas opens up I be here waiting !-With dangerous dank!-- I still think  about getting into that high CBD registered  grower thing they trying to put together but I don't want my name on a list like that!-- I ain't pure as the driven Snow !


----------



## Keef (Apr 27, 2018)

Missed when they gonna show it on CNN ( probably a Sunday night )-- Sanjay Gupta special -- Weed vs Pills -- I saw a clip !-- He talk about the narcotics crisis and said if they could design a way to help fix the problem ?-- It would look a lot like weed !


----------



## Budlight (Apr 27, 2018)

Good afternoon everyone figure out throw up a couple pics of what Ive been up to lately

This one I call Mendo cake
View attachment IMG_6301.jpg


This is my Bubba crossed with the Insein Chem 91
View attachment IMG_6368.jpg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ness (Apr 28, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.  Rise and Shine.:spit:& :bong2:  Bud nice looking bud's you got there.  Veg's and mj are doing good.  Got to get some bat guano.  Waiting on fund's.


----------



## ness (Apr 28, 2018)

Keef what you got cooking for the day?  I'm going to be transplanting mellows.:farm:


----------



## ness (Apr 28, 2018)

:fly::smoke1: :icon_smile:


----------



## ness (Apr 28, 2018)

Sipping on coffee and bowl in hand.  Everyone is sleeping it is so peaceful.  I enjoy mornings.  Keep thinking of the beach on my vacation.  My plan is still in the workings,  I can't wait until it is Booked.  I'm buying a fishing rod and reel from Am and sending it to my Daughters house, so I'll have it.  I plan on doing some midnight fishing on a full moon night at hide tide.  If the weather permits.  Some nice Cod Fish sounds good to me or maybe Flounder.


----------



## ness (Apr 28, 2018)

This dam brick W**d is awful.  Not going to get anymore.  Through the girls into flower almost two weeks now.  They have buds.  Sure looking forward in a nice smooth smoke.  And, hopefully H**h.:bong:


----------



## ness (Apr 28, 2018)

Well everyone is sleeping so I'm going to ecape  to the garden and look for birds.:bolt:


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I'm around but I'm throwing sparks like U never seen !-- U don't want to be around me right now !--

Nick keep your eye on that Creek !-- There's a mighty storm coming !-- Maybe mid week ?-- Probably gonna be worse than the last one !--

 Hello darkness my old friend ---I'm hide in the shadows and watch till I'm a little more fit to be around civilized people !--


----------



## Trump (Apr 28, 2018)

:ciao:


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2018)

Umbra's White Indica bred to that Black Berry Snow Lotus male I got from Giggy !-- She a steam roller !-- Not for the novice ! 

View attachment 20180428_101848.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Apr 28, 2018)

Keef said:


> Umbra's White Indica bred to that Black Berry Snow Lotus male I got from Giggy !-- She a steam roller !-- Not for the novice !



man that looks good :48:


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2018)

I think the caps are settling me down some ?

Bud I told U when U get settled in let me know so I can chunk U something over that border!--That  WI-x- BBSL will be in there !-- I got stuff and thangs Cuz !-- Lots of indica in them though ?-- I've used a BBSL-- (Mazar-i-Shariff-x BBSL)-- and one of Umbra's f-2 --B.B.King males on a mess of girls !-- 

Umbra -- Temple X-BPU had babies with that BBSL !-- I got sprouts !-- I also moved one of my Blue T.E. sprouts to aero !-- A Tranquil Elephantizer mom out of Bohdi with a B.B. King dad !-- Sometimes when U chunk some pollen U just get lucky !-- I got lucky !
Giggy U saved me one this one thanks for holding those few precious seed !-- Thanks !-- I might have to try a couple those X-mas tree seed just to see if they old enough to germ !-- I'm excited !
Looking forward to a fine pine !


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2018)

Didn't get as many as I wanted but I got over a good dozen of each--  enough for what I wanna do !

That would be Squish -x- Oregon Lemon-- x- B.B. King ( both outta Umbra's stable )

Then Rose's Purple Haze bred to that Black Berry Snow Lotus stud I got from Giggy  -- Then a girl from that bred to Umbra's B.B.King ! 

View attachment 20180428_154538.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- I used the weed eater yesterday -- Today I feel old -- I am so that should be OK but I don't like it !-- Got some caps on board  (probably more than I needed ?)-- I feel them working in my belly ! -- Smoking on some of Rose's Purple Haze that was bred to that BBSL male !-- Nothing at all like her mother in terepene profile !-- Most of these BBSL crosses have that deep earthy forest after a rain smell -- Not unpleasant at all but U know with the first toke that she serious weed !-- If U hit it hard she'll beach slap U !-- U know that carburetor hole on the side of a glass pipe ?-- After U light it U don't be putting your finger over that hole when U hit it --and do it easy !-- She great smoke once U make peace with her and show a little respect !-- Hit her like a cheap cigar she'll put U down !-- She expand in your lungs so U gotta be careful !-- For most she be 2 hit weed-- just getting a pipe lit get U high !--She gave me some seed fathered by Umbra's B.B.King --Sometimes I just need to know !-- Off to the farm !-- I got stuff and thangs I need to check on !-- I got a top secret project in progress !


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2018)

3 pickle jars -- White Indica -x- BBSL seed -- Hot Dilute weed killer that will take the sprouts to deaths door !-- I gotta get that weed killer strength into the each cell in the sprout for it to do it's magic then get it all leached out the sprout before it dies !-- I find the sweet spot the "curtain"- formed in a cell when it divides is prevented from forming so the cells end up with a double set of DNA !-- It will kill almost if not all trying to make that transformation from a natural diploid (2n) into a new kind of plant sometimes called a polyploidy or tetraploid (4n) -- If my technique and formula is perfect -- I only got a one in thousand chance of success !-- So let's roll the bones !


----------



## ness (Apr 29, 2018)

Top of the Morning OFC.  Keef you got it going on.  Thing are looking good with the grow.  Bud's be blooming.  This waiting is a killer.  Looking forward to a taste of freshly grown mj.  I feel a lot better growing inside.  No worries about the smell.:bong2:


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2018)

Morning Ness !-- I can't find my stuff so I can't work on my Frankenplants-- Inside is the place to grow !-- I'd have trouble grow outside again but I have the long growing season for growing  sativas outside so no doubt I'll be tempted ?-- Growing full blown sativas inside just takes too long !-- So when the time comes I be asking ya'll to guide me on this whole dirt farming thang !-- Some of the first fine weed I ever encountered was Thai Stick !-- I liked it but got really really high !


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2018)

Been watching my Sunday morning news shows !-- Typed out a text but erased it !-- I have strong veiws on the matter !


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2018)

Sanjay Gupta tonight on CNN -- "Weed vs Pills "-- Ain't nothing we don't know but for it to be on national prime time is a good thing for others to see !-- I'm watch it !-- Maybe come November we can right the ship and swing more toward the end of national prohibition and further away from 
Illegetimate Tryanny !--


----------



## umbra (Apr 29, 2018)

Morning OFC. Sunday is my fun day. Planning on some gardening and hanging with the dogs.


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2018)

What up Umbra ?-- I got a lap full of ankle biters myself !

Mane I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed of this ?--but --Fact is -- This plant tell me everything I need to know about  it!-- If I can do this with a midget it tells me what it will do if I veg it proper !-- Stuff that pack the bud in like this is what I like !-- Never fear for the little plant !-- I got a mess of clones just like it !

Oops !-- Forgot !-- That be The White Indica out the house of Umbra bred to that BBSL male I got from Giggy !-- I'm working it over to see what it got and she seems to do what I want her to do ! 

View attachment 20180429_103834.jpg


View attachment 20180429_103712.jpg


----------



## Trump (Apr 29, 2018)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2018)

Good sunny moring peeps. Been working in the gardens for a few days. I posted up some pic's in my journal, but if you don't want to go all the way over there, here is a good morning pic for you all.View attachment DSCF5103.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2018)

OK, So that didn't impress you? here ya go. try this
View attachment DSCF5113.jpg​


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 29, 2018)

Good morning ofc, Rose, its everything a back yard needs to be....a little shade, a little sun, a lotta flowers and maybe some pot too...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks RE, our yards kinda look alike, don't they. great stoner minds. ha

I am trying to have a strategy for dealing with the russet mites this summer. getting some good ideas. We will see. I need to go make some food for the girls. 3 more weeks they will come down. wow. I haven't had an indoor grow for so long, it will be a pleasure to harvest as needed.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 29, 2018)

Rose, evenings must be heaven in your garden!  Oh and the bud looks scrumptious too. Morning people!  I be lovin' Spring.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2018)

We do enjoy ourselves out there Nick. We have squirrels, big ones, compared to you guys. LOL. and lots of birds.  Nothing pretty like the south, we have no cardinals or blue anything but we like them anyway. Junco's in the winter, finches in the summer.


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2018)

Pretty Rose !-- Spring ?-- U guys can have it !-- The spring storms cause pressure changes that Jack my face up -- Then sometimes the Cedar pollen blows down from the north and locks up my face !--
Not a fan !-- U wanna work outside down here U better do it in the early morning or late evening anytime after March or you'll get sunburned  !- Just slowly cooked alive !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2018)

I have been dead for a week Keef, allergies. yuck. they make ya so tired.  But i am driving in spring and love it.


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm a waste of space today Rose !-- So U kinda like that indoor growing ?-- I've messed around with doing an indoor rotation this way and that -- 2 part --moving something to bloom once a month (with 60 day finishers ) and harvesting once a month -to-- 8 part --moving something to bloom once a week !-- I kinda settled in on this 4 part rotation !-- Every other Wednesday I harvest and move a new group to bloom !-- Always have plants 4 different ages in bloom !-- I'm kinda in a catch 22 right now -- The midgets supply what we need but there is no room to let plants get bigger without shutting down the rotation then starting it again when I have bigger plants !-- I'm not ready to do that yet !-- The White Flies hurt me and they still some around but I got more lace wings and ladybugs on the way !-- Bunch of them !-- That's another problem with a rotation -- U can't shut down and do a total cleaning of an empty room -- There's always something in bloom !-- 
I got to learn to fight bugs on the fly !-- I can do that -- I think ?-- I started a bunch more seed and might start more !-- I'm flood the rotation until I have plants over produce what bloom takes from veg !-- Then come up on plant size and down on plant number !-- Then when I can I set up another grow to get where I wanna be !-- Because of the OFC I think I got the genetics to work with ! 
Caps seem to be melting me some ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2018)

Err ?-- Why ?-- I was there ! -- They was there !-- Just seemed like the thing to do at the time ! 

View attachment 20180429_152325.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2018)

Musta bred that BBSL to a dozen girls -- plan to reduce that to the best 2-3 but U gotta grow'm out and smoke'm before U know such a thing !-- I don't need a pound of each to figure that out !-- 
D.D. moved AK 48-x- BBSL to the head of the class but only in terp profile !-- Guess I better get back to quality control ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2018)

Quality checks out !-- I just got thru watching a special about some new DNA editing technology called CRISPR-- I think they just found the Cure to 6,000 genetic diseases !-- It can even edit genetic defects in living creatures !-- Now if they could only find the cure to ignorance !

4020 or whatever it is we say when we burning !


----------



## Trump (Apr 29, 2018)

Dam!!!!   sorry I just Farted up in here..:rofl:


----------



## ness (Apr 30, 2018)

Rise and Shine OFC.:bong2:  Rose peaceful looking yard.  You have been busy.  And, your bud is beautiful, frosty.:icon_smile:  Everyone got Spring fever.  I got more transplanting to do today myself.


----------



## ness (Apr 30, 2018)

Going to run out of brick W today.  I'm not going to buy anymore, it's not worth it.  I'm going to just wait on the crop to be harvest.:watchplant:


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Low of 70s last night --mid 80s today  --Humidity be real high and wind gonna build to about 35 mph plus gust  !-- Spring ?-- I Don't Like It!-- 
Ness just keep growing -- Stuff happens sometimes so U gotta just keep growing !-- Things gonna get a little tight around here for about a month or so on !-- 
I got some sprouts back there need to be moved to aero !-- They need  to be tall enough to reach all the way through a 1 inch thick neopreme collar and have some root exposed below that -- Too tall and the stem can get easier to damage --


----------



## ness (Apr 30, 2018)

:tokie::farm:


----------



## ness (Apr 30, 2018)

Keef when you get settle into your Ranch House, maybe you will try a little dirt farming.  You'll be a natural at it.  I'm waiting on a new bank card, then I'm going to Book my Trip.  The waiting game.


----------



## ness (Apr 30, 2018)

Good Day OFC.:bong2:


----------



## Trump (Apr 30, 2018)

:ciao:

Remember ....if ya have a foot in yesterday, and a foot in tomorrow...youre pissing on today.


----------



## Trump (Apr 30, 2018)

time to get High


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

Ness maybe so -- Maybe not !-- Depends on the circumstances and location --- Some of the sprouts I just moved to aero haven't been in dirt for a couple generations !-- I would be tempted to grow some sativas if I got a secure outside place to grow !-- I'm down with fast finishing Indicas for indoor production !-- I don't like to get slammed with a big harvest all at once that I gotta trim !--Sativas ain't gonna be like that ! That don't work for me !-- I'd rather break it down and do a little at a time ! - So it'll be a rotation !--
 I can see me dragging some 6 ft sativas outside in March just because !-- Let them run to the end of October !-- Have to break out the chainsaw to harvest !


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

Sanjay Gupta sold America on high CBD weed last night on the "Weed vs Pills"!-- I guess I should sinc up my mating air of CBD Indica-x-Valentine and make us some more seed ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

This is gold right here !-- Half of gold anyway!-- Cannacaps made with half high CBD and half high THC weed !-- I figured it would make good medicine and it does !-- It helps me it will help others !- It helps me ! 

View attachment 20180430_084051.jpg


----------



## umbra (Apr 30, 2018)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

Found some accidental seed !-- Panama Powerhouse- x Black Berry Snow Lotus then Umbra's B.B. King did a drive by on her !-- Momma make fine bud now if to see if B.B. can stand up to the Snow Desiel ?-- I know B.B. King the daddy cause he the only thing been in bloom for awhile !-- It sure as hell wasn't fathered by a hermie !-- I kill a hermie fast as I kill a cockroach !

X-mas Tree seed ?-- I needs to know !-- Pine me !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2018)

Good morning all.
Windy and chilly start here. I think i will take a nap. You guys go forth and be fruitful for me.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 30, 2018)

Good morning ofc, had a few tokes of that Blueberry x Valentine last night and slept solid for about 10 hours... thank you Rose and Umbra...have a great day yall...


----------



## umbra (Apr 30, 2018)

2Red, I told Rose we struck gold with those beans. Some real medicine in them.


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

What up RE ?-- That sounds great !-- I got some of them seed too !-- I've never grew a high CBD plant Sounded like from what Rose and Umbra said that CBD Crew's indica -x- Valentine was the only one had high CBD in both parents so I started it first !-- Find out what a high CBD did before I start some of those other crosses -- I been thinking about those X-mas tree seed -- What's a couple more ?--I know that CBD Crew cross  with a potent indica like that White Indica makes some great cannacaps !--

Umbra I think U right !-- I'm anxious to get some of the other crosses growing now !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 30, 2018)

I really kinda like all of these so far. Im such a thc lightweight anyway and I get a nice little buzz from all of them but the cbd keeps it in check and makes for a nice relaxing high...plus I can enjoy smokin a bit more now...


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

I know when I started taking cannacaps it cut way back on my smoking !-- The pipe is there I just don't find myself hitting it regularly !-- I got 2 different sized caps (cause D.D. ordered the wrong kind )-- One size  for high CBD caps and one for high THC caps -- Then just figure out the dosage !-- 
Caps is where probably all my high CBD weed going at least for now !


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

Garlic Shrimp and Grits !-- Weed gave me the munchies ! 

View attachment 20180430_150926.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

Full belly !-- Fine buzz !-- U know I got that head injury and get confused sometimes ? -- There's something I don't understand maybe somebody could explain to me ?-- There's these people who would like to see me in jail for growing medicine and threaten the same to the free states !-- Somebody explain to me again about how I'm supposed to be alright with that and never mention it ?-- Cause I ain't 't alright with it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 30, 2018)

I ain&#8217;t aright with it either Keef, I live in a supposed free state myself but I still don&#8217;t trust the powers so I still try to keep it mostly to myself...I don&#8217;t think any of us will be truly free to grow and use this weed till we all are...
I got this pile(bowl) of trim to do something with. Is it worth trying to extract whatever it has or should I just throw it on the compost pile...I got no shortage of bud right now so either way is fine with me. I just thought it might be worth an experiment....
And a rose popped outside my shed door so I thought I&#8217;d share it... 

View attachment C3547A93-E83C-4BF5-9236-2258C143D945.jpeg


View attachment 95AE2B94-7AA2-43F8-8AFC-8CF1D1438DCF.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

Well RE -- U could freeze that trim and some Everclear then do a quick wash and strain and make RSO-- I could give U some other ideas too but the most simplest effective thing U could do is Bake it at 240 for half hour or so to decarb it !-- Then crush or crumble it up small so U can pack it into caps !-- The thing about making caps outta trim is if they not strong enough U just have to take more !-- Let your belly do the extraction !-- I clean my trim up some by throwing out fan leaves anything don't have some trichs !-- Then run it through one of those screen wire Callander to break it up into tiny pieces then I get my whittled down chop stick and empty caps out and get busy !
U should really try them !-- U just have to find your dose on each new batch of trim !

U can get empty gel caps at a health food or vitamins store !-- I order a 1,000 count bag through Amazon !


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

I guess I coulda give U some more options RE -- Any oil -- bacon fat --olive oil-- butter U can make an oil extraction/ tincture !-- U still start with decarb -- Those who do an hours long hot oil extraction might cringe but that sheet ain't nessesary!-- I been through the whole circuit !-- U can cover that finely crushed weed -- I'd break it down into several portions !-- Put the weed in a microwave safe bowl and just cover with oil of choice !-- micro wave while watching !-- Bring it up to a rapid boil !-- stir and let set a minute or so -- drain -- repeat with next batch in same oil adding only enough to cover weed as needed l -- squeezing or pressing the oil out the microwaved weed !
 Make a pretty potent "tincture "-I think Rose make other stuff for her patients ?- Or U can do that quick extraction with the Everclear!-- That reduced alcohol extract is called "Green Dragon" !-- Be careful of the green dragon !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 30, 2018)

That&#8217;s probably the simplest thing to do. I&#8217;ll take a look and weed out soma the fan leaves. I can&#8217;t see well enough to tell about the frosties, at least after it&#8217;s dried...it smells like hay not pot so I&#8217;m thinkin there ain&#8217;t much in there. What does freezing the trim do? Does that make for a better extraction? I have some 151 proof everclear but not sure I have enough for this batch of trim unless I run it thru some kinda chopper...


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

Before U start extracting with oil let me tell U how this gonna go !-- Cause I been there !-- There's gonna be oil on your spoons or other utensils!-- Wouldn't want to waste that so U lick it off !-- No need in wasting that oil smeared around in your bowl when U finish so U clean it out with your finger and lick it off !-- Then U end up with one them pics with that stupid look on your face and oil smeared into your hair and it ain't pretty after an hour or so !-- U be doing the crab walk for sure !


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

Caps is safer !-- I get too high extracting like that with oil !


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

The freezing !-- When U making RSO with alcohol the alcohol can also dissolve the plant waxes and  water solvable parts too !-- Just makes for a cleaner extract !-- I put some caps an oil in my belly it does an effective extraction without all the fuss and muss !


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

Something U might not find in the books -- There is no need to dry trim before decarbing if U in a hurry or something !-- I put this in the oven green just like this at 240 for an hour and run it thru that wire basket and it is ready to make caps ! 

View attachment 20180430_174937.jpg


View attachment 20180430_174910.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi guys, RE, save that trim in the freezer and add to it. You can add some bud to that and do a nice cbd tincture.  That rose RE, i can't remember its name. It is fantastic. In another life I did rose shows, we had to be able to identify over a hundred, seems like. 

Keef, i thought the cbd crew's indica would be to your liking based on what that plant looked like.  But RE is right, there is great meds in all of them, i hope. I am tickled to hear you liked the blueberry cbd. Mine has some pretty big buds in there. And a nurse larry /v that doesn't look like either parent. hmm  I am so glad you are liking this cross.'

Hey Umbra, how are you?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2018)

I am sorry about your dog.


----------



## MJ Passion (Apr 30, 2018)

Since I think you'll see the notice here better than Support Forum.

The forum is changing software, maybe as early as tomorrow evening.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1033819#post1033819


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi Rose, that flower was at my house when I moved in and it has struggled against aphids since I&#8217;ve been here. I cut it way back last fall and have been spraying it with neem oil since, when I think about it...it seems to be coming back well and I don&#8217;t see any bugs yet...
Ok Keef, here is what I&#8217;m trying...not gonna do too many until I try a few and see how it goes...don&#8217;t want no oil all over myself...
The Nurse Larry and the Blueberry were my best producers of the bunch... 

View attachment 43705F62-6381-43BE-90B0-4D58D90E6DED.jpeg


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank U Angie !-- I don't get out much !-- I'd been wondering what I did now !-- If I can figure it out then it should be a breeze for others !-- Just hope I can !

Umbra !-- Sorry ain't enough but it's the only words I got ! 

Rose I'm be putting those other high CBD crosses through thier paces but right now I'm trying to sort all these BBSL crosses out !-- Must be a dozen and I gotta keep thier mom's alive while I figure out what to keep and whether mom or baby !--plus other stuff -- It is kinda getting outta hand !-- I need to be shedding varieties but these things take time !- I can only smoke so much weed so fast !--


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you Angie. I found you at all three posts. You are indeed the best.


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

D.D. ask me if I want to come to Austin to go to this pro MMJ meeting with her !-- Why am I leary of such a meeting ?-- I would like to go just to find out what they know but I'm afraid I wouldn't even be able to pay attention !-- I be trying to find the cop in the room !-- I might beg off and let D.D. go ?-- Much as I want to see this madness end-- I got too much rabbit in me !-- I don't know if I could do it !-- Been hiding too long to come out now !


----------



## Keef (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around "Zechariah Sitchin's -- The Lost Book of Enki "-- I listened to the other day !-- For a translation of 14 tablets that are 6,000 years old it had all the elements of  an excellent sci-fi book !-- Now I gotta go back thru it again !-- One them thangs make U think about stuff !-- Ain't but bout 400 people in the world can translate ancient Sumerian !-- Hell of a story is all I got to say !


----------



## Keef (May 1, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !
Warm liquid air at the beach today -- Anybody with breathing problems in trouble today !-- I don't have a breathing problem but my face don't like unstable air like this !--So the plan today is same as yesterday--Get high !-- Stay high !

RE--  I didn't see that post of U making caps !-- The quality of the trim will dictate dose !-- I'd say start with about 4 !--It takes about an hour after U take them with some food with some kind of oil in it -- 1st indication that the buzz is on it's way is a slight feeling in your belly somewhere between - "I'm hungery" and "Am I getting a belly ache ?"-- It'll pass before long and the the meds start to kick in !-- D.D. say a dose keep her right for up to 7 hours !-- I try for 3 doses a day !-- I got some bout to kick in myself !

Wake and Bake !--


----------



## umbra (May 1, 2018)

I guess it was the new software, it wouldn't let me post pix of my dog, so I deleted the post. Not liking it much at all.


----------



## Keef (May 1, 2018)

Umbra -- I ain't ignoring your pain but ain't nothing I could possibly say that would make U feel better !-- I been there !-- More than once !-- This is personal !-- I'm just trying to give U some space !
Only time will heal that wound !


----------



## Keef (May 1, 2018)

I got one of those triple lemon things in aero outta 4 seed so I sit on them awhile before I try again!-- If it is male and happy healthy should I replace that Squish-x Oregon Lemon male I saved with him ?-- I just had to clone him again -- He was getting outta control so I root out a cut and throw the big piece out !
"V" and BOC -- Back in da house with 3 outta 4 seed of each in aero !-- The Double Bubble-x- ? --(I'm high I forget ) -4 outta 4 didn't germ -- I try again later and scarify them !-- 
Then there's a mess of other stuff !-- That little Temple-x- BPU I had didn't do too good but she left me some seed by BBSL and they looking good with about 3 outta 4 germing !
I got 4 of Giggy's-- '79 X-mas Tree --seed wet !-- See if they old enough to germ ?

Been drawing up an angled "Drip and Drain "-table !-- Don't have any graft paper to draw to scale or the new room measurement but I got a pretty good idea about the mechanics of the thing !


----------



## Keef (May 1, 2018)

Post these pics and then see what they are ! 

View attachment 20180501_103454.jpg


View attachment 20180501_103358.jpg


View attachment 20180501_103234.jpg


View attachment 20180501_103149.jpg


View attachment 20180501_102823.jpg


----------



## Keef (May 1, 2018)

SR 91 -x- (MZR -x- BBSL)-- SR 91 -- top shelf indica outta Peru  ( Sangarara Reserve -x- 91 Dragons )

The dad had a -- Mazar-i-Shariff of Lebonese Blond Hash fame mom --
 He was fathered by the that Black Berry Snow Lotus super dad I got from Giggy !

S-x-OL -- Umbra's Squish -x- Oregon Lemon 

S -- That stands for Strawberry -- Umbra's Plush Berry - x- Strawberry Desiel with a dad from some Strawberry Rhino pollen Bud chucked over the border to me !

NL-x- BBSL -- Dank incorporated !-- Rose's Nurse Larry with a BBSL dad !

NS-X- BBSL-- Barney's Farm -- Nightshade with that BBSL dad 

Maybe 3 weeks to finish !

Ain't a weak link in dat dank chain ! --  Texas  in trouble they ever let me work !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 1, 2018)

Good morning ofc...Tried a few of those trim caps, not much there... I think Ill take Roses advice and save that for later when I have more and add som bud in there. I mixed up some chocolate the other day with ground decarbed bud and they are plenty potent...the wifey doesnt like doing anything that makes her cough and both vaping and smoking seem to do that...She likes doing edibles, just not the wait...I tried a sublingual tincture once but it seemed pretty weak and Im sure I could do better so I may give that another shot...


----------



## Keef (May 1, 2018)

I figured U didn't take enough RE !-- I like my caps with lots of bud so I can take fewer caps !-- Might take 6-7 of those caps for a dose !


----------



## thegloman (May 1, 2018)

What up y'all?
Over 80 here today!  Crazy! Had snow 2 weeks ago.
Gonna give all the girlz some organic compost tea today.  Supposed to get some rain soon so that will wash all the good bacteria down by the roots.  I swear the tea is like speed for the plants.  Soon as they get it they perc up and reach for the sky.


----------



## Keef (May 1, 2018)

Gloman in da House !-- Can't wait to see what U do with them things !-- I know how U do !

RE -- Sounds like what your wife needs is those hash oil cartridges for an e-cig !-- 70 % THC -- No waiting required !-- Umbra is the Rosen Press honcho !-- I think what he do is turn his trim into dry ice hash -- press it into pucks with a hash press !-- Then lower the hammer on it with that heated Rosen Press !-- It can turn a bunch of so so trim into a little high grade hash oil !-- That's probably the direction I'll go !-- Until I'm not the one trimming anyway !-- Even then ?-- No sense wasting trim !
D.D. likes those hash oil carts !-- toke or 2 and put it away !-- Don't smell up the place either !-- Easy to carry and conceal !-- I think there will be a big demand when they loosen the law down here !-- Most don't even know about such things !


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2018)

how's barney gloman?  You remind me i have tea bubbling for 48 hours, better go do something with it. I am having a sad day today, so i will bid you adieu. Peace out, smoke umifyougotum.


----------



## Keef (May 1, 2018)

I hope U feel better soon Rose !-- I kinda like having U around !


----------



## St_Nick (May 1, 2018)

Hello everyone.  Beautiful day today.  So sorry you are blue Rose.  I hope it passes soon.  On a brighter note, I compared last aprils electric bill to this one, I am using 400 kwh less this year.  Maybe switching to all leds helped with that?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef (May 1, 2018)

Good deal Nick !-- Biggest savings gonna come in deep summer when the AC doesn't have to work near as hard ! -- I got no complaints about LEDs !-- We'll maybe one !-- Somebody build a dam light board / bar or something that U can change out da dam chips if they go bad !-- I'm sure I'm move up from these Mars Hydro one day but still gonna be that problem and if U can't change chips out your light airy 't gonna be as good !-- The Mars Hydro and anything cheaper got them light boards set up in circuits and a chip goes bad U don't just lose that chip U lose the whole circuit like them Christmas tree lights used to do !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 1, 2018)

One of the things I like about my setup is each board/strip is $20 and I can change them out or add more and they come in several different kelvin colors. Each strip can do up to 48 watts. I used 5 strips on my most recent grow usually running around 200 watts of 3500k lights. Im in the process of adding 4 more at 2700k to bring in when I switch to 12/12...Ill also be adding another meanwell driver for the new strips. Ill post another pic when I finish them. Keef, you could put a strip every 5 to 10 inches of your production line...


----------



## Keef (May 1, 2018)

RE -- I got about 13 of those Mars Hydro and I'm using them till I wear them out and can't fix them anymore !-- The strips interest me though !-- I wonder if I could run them with the kinda drivers I got ?-- I got a couple with bad light boards but everything else is fine !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 1, 2018)

Don&#8217;t know but here is the place to o
Look into that if you know the specs of your driver...
solstrips
I use the x-1 strips(no longer available) and the x2 white strips with meanwell 24v drivers with builtin dimmers...


----------



## Keef (May 1, 2018)

I'm all 110 --- 24 volts !-- I thought U meant 220 --I'll have to look at that link -- Not in the mood to tear one those broke lights apart just to get the part # right now !-- - Had to promise not to do anything to that room couldn't be easily repaired !-- So the LEDs hang from a PVC frame -- I think I got 4 nail holes to repair before paint and floors !--


----------



## Keef (May 1, 2018)

I was checking out at the grocery store and this young check out lady looked at that 5 lbs bag of frozen blueberries and sack of sugar and said what U gonna do with all those blueberries ?-- I did not crack a smile when I replied "-- Make a big as* blueberry pie !-- U can't say make wine that just opens U up for a bunch of other questions and the check out line ain't the time or place for that conversation!-- BIG AS* PIE !


----------



## thegloman (May 2, 2018)

Hi Rose!  Hope you're feeling a bit better today!   Barney is doing SO well it's like he's never been hurt.  It puzzled me so I let him go without the cbd oil 1 day to see and he was hardly able to walk and hold his head up.   Coincidence?   I don't think so.  Next day gave it back to him and within 8hrs he was fine again.  Now he goes outside for walks and just to sniff around.  I'm so happy for him and gratefully to you.  Most of us old farts understand just how important our critters are to us.   Thank you.   If there's ever anything I can do for you, please don't hesitate to tell me.  &#128526;


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!
G- -What U doing up this early ?-- Having me a cup of coffee and working this pipe !-- That's cool about Barney !--


----------



## thegloman (May 2, 2018)

Well, today I have to drive to Bloomington to see my knee surgeon for a check up.
After having both knees replaced I think I'm in good shape for an old fart.  Not much pain in them even tho it took 4 surgeries to get my rt. one fixed.  (Damnd MRSA) almost took my whole leg.
When I get home I have to repot 3 GT X BOC X BBSN for indoors.  They just showed me their girly parts this morning.   Got all the others in the greenhouse.


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

Have a safe trip !-- U need to find out which variety Rose made that RSO out of for Barney and we'll get U some seed so U can make it yourself !-- That Golden Ticket -x- Box Of Chocolate bred to that BBSL male should do U right !-- I'm just not seeing a lot of variation in the terp profile of these BBSL crosses !-- That Snow Lotus be dominate !-- I turned Umbra's B.B. King loose on several of the BBSL crosses !-Let them work out the dominance thang!-- - I think it's the Blueberry Blast that is dominate but blueberry runs deep in that one !-- Interested to see how that battle goes !-- Those '79 X-mas trees seed popped in 24 hours of getting wet so I guess they old enough !-- One outta 4 germed quick anyway!-- We'll see about the others !-- So I got a single triple lemon thang from Umbra and a pine !-- Looks like the grow is evolving !-- Still ain't happy with my Strawberry!-- She potent enough but the Strawberry is faint !


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

Temp is in the High 70s -- dew point is in the mid 70s !-- U can almost scoop that air up in a bucket !
Thick air !-- People with breathing problem gonna have trouble !-- Plus it is a dam full moon so I see nothing good coming out of this !-- I'm get in my fox hole and keep my head down today !-- Me the pipe and some caps and just gonna wait this thing out !


----------



## thegloman (May 2, 2018)

Humidity is always high here. Temps over 80 start to get uncomfortable but nothing as bad as the cold.  Ill take hot n humid over cold every time!  Should have listened when I was young and stopped abusing my poor body but I thought I was a tuff guy. Dohhhhh!
  :joint4:


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

U still tuff enough under the right conditions !


----------



## thegloman (May 2, 2018)

Thanks for that link 2 Red eyes!
I'm going to start incorporating LED into my garden and get rid of the cfls over time.  I LIKE the idea of being able to replace individual strips when there is a problem instead of scrapping the whole light.


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

G it wouldn't let me post the pic to go with that -- U still tough enough !-- It was of a chimpanzee in a suit with a gun that said -- If U have to fight ?-- Fight like U the 3rd  monkey on the ramp to Noah's Ark !


----------



## umbra (May 2, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. Not really a good day, neither was yesterday. Paid all the bills. Told my son, you have 6 months. I will not pay the mortgage again. It will take 6 months from foreclosure to eviction. When they come, it is to the death.


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

Umbra I ain't in your shoes so I don't know what to say !


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

U know it seems like in a free state if someone was selling a house with a functioning high tech grow garage that it would be very desirable to some ?


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2018)

Good morning all,

I am a bit better today, thanks for the kind words, they helped. 

Gloman, how wonderful is that about your Barney?  Man, that makes me happy. Keef, this very special oil was from all the high cbd plants I seeded with a little indica thrown in, maybe 15 percent. I am growing out all those seeds now with harvest in another 3 weeks or so and I will do another batch.  Barney has a lifetime supply, as long as he needs it, his life or mine, which ever goes first, ha. I also want to do a bid cbd plant outdoors this  year. just can't decide which one to do.  The pennywise is a beauty and produces well. hm. I really loved the symbiotic effect of all the stains together. woo hoo. 

Umbra, I am sorry and please know you are loved.


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

Go Rose ! 

Mane ain't one among us ain't had some problems !-- Hang in there Umbra !

I hope this can be read !-- Sometimes when I'm having problem the runes stones help me understand what's happening a little better !-- 

View attachment 20180502_094301.jpg


View attachment 20180502_094334.jpg


----------



## thegloman (May 2, 2018)

Keef said:


> G it wouldn't let me post the pic to go with that -- U still tough enough !-- It was of a chimpanzee in a suit with a gun that said -- If U have to fight ?-- Fight like U the 3rd  monkey on the ramp to Noah's Ark !




Lmao!  That's it!  I don't have to fight near as often now days but if I do, you hit it on the head.  I like your analogy!   I be that 3rd monkey!


----------



## thegloman (May 2, 2018)

Thank you Rose!  When I get some high cbd seeds Ill grow an indoor crop just for Barney.
I hadn't really done much oil extraction before but since I got your oil I made some from the buds I have.  Its good but full of thc and I don't want to get Barney stoned.


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

Gloman I guess you'll have dispose of that RSO in the proper manner ?-- You'll have to make the sacrifice and take it yourself !-- I know U got access to high test alcohol !-- U better gear up U got until October !-- Garbage bags full of trim ?-- Got to do something with it !-- If U gonna eat it in any form just make sure it has been decarbed !-- U know all this already !-- The plants from them seed gonna be sticky !

I messed around and got hooked on that soap opera they call "The News"-- Been a happening show lately !-- I'm miss the show after the big finale !


----------



## thegloman (May 2, 2018)

Yep Keef, I'm making the sacrifice.
I have me a tablespoon after 4pm and in 2hrs.  I try to figure out why I'm so high.  lol
Then I remember the oil.  I end up catatonic till morning.  Seems to be the only way I can sleep for more than 2hrs.
Doc won't give me no reds.   
Modern sleep meds just make ya do lots of strange things.  Got less use for chem meds every day.


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

Something I been wondering is after U make dry ice hash would there be enough THC/CBD left on the weed to make an alcohol wash for RSO worthwhile ? -- If the alcohol cost was nominal ?-- I don't know if it will be but I'll need to know !-- What I'd like to do is -- Make dry ice hash out most of what I grow -- Then put it thru a Rosen Press and fill hash oil cartridges !-- The pressed hash pucks I want to drop into a jar of alcohol !-- If the after hash extraction is worthwhile -- I'll add that to the hash pucks extraction -- That RSO plus is gonna be given free to vets !-- I also see high CBD - high CBD and high THC mix and the varieties of straight up high THC !-- When they let me work I haven't given up on "Liquid Weed" carts -- 50% hash oil in a carrier like that EJ Mix !-- 70 % hash oil cut in half should make the e-cig juice stronger than the mother weed !-- It ain't like U can sit around hitting on a hash oil cartridge and make any sense for long !-- There's a place for that but I think this Liquid Weed would allow a person to enjoy company and vape without getting turned into a Zombie !-- I mean if U wanna be a Zombie ?-- We can do that too !


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

O.K. 420 practice !-- Did I ever tell ya'll about how quick I solved that Rubic's Cube ?-- Got it in the morning and by the time the sun went down it was solved !-- With a 12 gauge !-- Dam demon possessed piece of technology !-- It felt good !


----------



## Budlight (May 2, 2018)

Keef said:


> RE -- I got about 13 of those Mars Hydro and I'm using them till I wear them out and can't fix them anymore !-- The strips interest me though !-- I wonder if I could run them with the kinda drivers I got ?-- I got a couple with bad light boards but everything else is fine !



 I wonder if you could replace them with two of my  photon phantom wavy boards  let me know what model light that is and Ill get my buddy to do some looking into it if it will work Ill send you over a couple


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

What up Bud ?-- Cuz -- I got your PM and I'll get back with U when I got them together !-- We got unstable air from a coming storm got me swinging a little low -- My face is kinda locked up !
I got the  Mars Hydro--300 watt Reflector Series !-- I been in them !-- They do not want U to get to those light boards !-- They sandwiched the light board between the sides of the Reflector panels with about 50,000 tiny little plastic screws !-- I went in after the light board and came out with it -- Dammit !-- I can use a jumper wire around the bad chip and restore the lost circuit and the chips will all work again except the one bad chip !-- They not so easy to put back together though !-- 
Each light got 2 little drivers that run 2 circuits each if that helps !-- I haven't had a driver go out yet !
I been thinking about those Cobb LEDs-- I figure eventually I'm have to figure something out !-- Right now I got a spare light so I got time !-- When they start blowing chips I'm use them drivers some how on something !


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

Bud -- I want to lodge a formal complaint about that Canadian Whiskey or maybe it would be better as a public service announcement !-- U can't be smoking weed and  drinking  that stuff while U doing electrical work !-- It will light U up !-- I don't want to talk about it !-- It is a bad memory !-- I thought I died !


----------



## thegloman (May 2, 2018)

Keef said:


> Gloman I guess you'll have dispose of that RSO in the proper manner ?-- You'll have to make the sacrifice and take it yourself !-- I know U got access to high test alcohol !-- U better gear up U got until October !-- Garbage bags full of trim ?-- Got to do something with it !-- If U gonna eat it in any form just make sure it has been decarbed !-- U know all this already !-- The plants from them seed gonna be sticky !
> 
> I'm hoping to have a good  rosin press by harvest. My plan is to press everything except the choice buds.
> I Do have access to high proof alcohol in large quantities so Ill try soaking the pucks after pressing for RSO too.
> ...


----------



## thegloman (May 2, 2018)

Keef said:


> Bud -- I want to lodge a formal complaint about that Canadian Whiskey or maybe it would be better as a public service announcement !-- U can't be smoking weed and  drinking  that stuff while U doing electrical work !-- It will light U up !-- I don't want to talk about it !-- It is a bad memory !-- I thought I died !



LOL you always crack me up brother!
Stick to American made clear whiskey! And stay away from sparks! lol


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

Yo G -- I was telling RE about my coconut oil infusion the other day !-- I run several batches of weed through the same oil !-- The problem is that U get oil on your fingers so U lick it off !-- and the spoon !-- Had coconut oil smeared in my hair !-- Got some in my eye and almost got religion !-- Couldn't  waste that oil in pan !-- Good thing U can't die from an over dose !-- Making coconut infused oil woulda kilt me !-- No I take the caps now !-- -- but -- U can make that stuff in the microwave !-- Take a minute or so for each batch -- strain add new weed do it again !-- Only adding what oil U have to !-- Sheet make U crazy !
I guess a resourceful fellow could wash the oil out that left over weed-- cause there will be quite a bit-- with alcohol so the oil  could be filtered -- Then make alkeehol go away and now U got all infused oil back  ?--


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

Gloman -- If U don't have them this is an oil handling kit !-- I have to learn the hard way but I come around !-- That Rosen Press oil stick to EVERYTHING -- Except silicone !-- You'll be needing this or something similar -- U see those little mesh bags ?-- U shake your hash then press it into pucks with a pollen press (not pictured )-- The hash go in the mesh bags then placed inside a folded piece of  parchment paper !-- Then between the heat plates in the Rosen Press -- Lower the hammer with the pressure and heat and the oil come out the hash thru the mesh bag and onto the parchment paper !-- U use these tools to work it !-- See that bottle of EJ-MIX ?-- It's a heavy PG that doesn't dissolve the extract but suspends it in solution -- U can use this with hash and make  good THC  e-cig juice !-- It ain't hash oil but works fine !
Where Umbra ?-- See if I told it right ? 

View attachment 20180502_161957.jpg


----------



## thegloman (May 2, 2018)

Good to know keef!  I haven't really looked into procedure yet cuz getting the plates is the hard part for me.  Ill get some tho and I want it to be small industrial capable.  
At harvest there is usually multiple pounds to deal with and I want to get 're done.
I saw one that had parchment envelopes the rosin flowed into.   Got my own press but need heated plates.


----------



## thegloman (May 2, 2018)

Nice kit but I don't understand the need for mesh.  Splain it to me.


----------



## umbra (May 2, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HVA23CK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F80W79S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
https://www.bestvaluevacs.com/rosin-plate-kit-4-x3-ss316.html
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FT4OC8W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## umbra (May 2, 2018)

thegloman said:


> Nice kit but I don't understand the need for mesh. Splain it to me.


 It keeps the flowers or kief separate from the rosin


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

Mostly got it for the silicone containers and the tools -- The mesh bags I got after I tried to press some without them !-- They just keep plant matter out the oil -- The EJ Mix wasn't in the kit either but a drop or 2 will thin that oil so it will flow in an e-cig better -- The kit is just for handling and storing the pressed oil !-- It comes off the parchment paper fine after a while in the fridge !---Instead of going on a scavenger hunt for silicone I just got this kit !-- Might be firing up that baseball cap press soon !-- Still need to get me a couple bar clamps !-- No hurry !-- Ain't but up to a 99 year sentence for making an extract in Texas !-- I just read all this out a book !--


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

What up Umbra ?-- I been telling it true ?


----------



## thegloman (May 2, 2018)

Great links umbra! Thanks!


----------



## thegloman (May 2, 2018)

"keeps the flowers or kief separate from the rosin"

I guess that's right.  The kief and tiny plant matter would have a tenancy to follow the rosin.


----------



## Keef (May 2, 2018)

Somebody need to break out the forge and lay hammer to steel and make me something like the old clothes iron U used to heat up on the wood stove before U could use it !-- I just need a flat waffle iron with a screw crank or something out on some tong type handles for pressure -- Put it in da oven and bring it up to heat !-- Take it out and put your little mesh bag parchment paper packet inside and close then twist down on the screw tightened!-- Put it back it the oven for the 5 minutes or so then take the packet out replace it with another and repeat !-- Make me a dam " Little House On the Prairie"  Rosen Press !


----------



## thegloman (May 3, 2018)

Keef. I tried using an electric frying pan and a huge C clamp but it just didn't do a good job.   I'm thinking a good shop press with the heated plates will do a great job.
The links umbra posted have everything ya need to build your own.   It Still isn't cheep tho.  I bet before squish these parts cost a lot less.


----------



## Keef (May 3, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Let's do this day !-- 

Gloman -- A proper Rosen Press like Umbra got runs about -$ 400--500 -- I want one like that !-- I  can press with this baseball cap press but I'll need something better -- Some varieties gonna produce more oil -- Some less !-- I got that one from Umbra called Squish -x- Oregon Lemon I think gonna do well !-- What I'm doing is looking for a work around on this dam trimming tip !-- I don't like to trim !-- I'm hoping I can take some prime bud like U said then turn the rest into oil !-- I wanna harvest- Strip the fan leaves and hang them to dry -- Turn it all into dry ice hash and press it !-- I'm working out a " processing table "-- Where I can take the weed from dry whole plant to hash to oil filled carts ! --


----------



## Keef (May 3, 2018)

Best I can figure is bud is worth about 20 % more than the value of the oil U can press from it would be worth ! -- So most trim and sell the bud and process the trim for oil -- I figure if I cut out the cost of trimming that would cut that $ divide down some ?-- If I can do this Liquid Weed thing with 50% hash oil in a cart it will erase that cost difference oil and bud !-- If the oil is as good or better than the mother weed toke for toke then I don't see a problem !-- I think about it like alcohol !-- Stronger don't mean better !-- If that was true we'd all be drinking Everclear!-- I think there may be a market there between weed and hash oil !-- Weed make some people cough and some smell up the place -- The carts don't !


----------



## thegloman (May 3, 2018)

Well I don't know what's best but last harvest I froze a lot of fresh trim and bud.  I ran the trim in bubble hash with mixed results.  More practice will help.  The buds I use for rso and now for infusing coconut and olive oil.
I'm thinking with the press I could squeeze a large amount into a small clump then squish in the press.  I like the live cuz it smells so good and tastes great.  After decarbing it seems a lot of the terps are gone.


----------



## Keef (May 3, 2018)

I decarb to eat it so I don't care about burning off some terps !-- The Rosen Press oil can he used in lots of edibles like Gummies and lollipops !-- If U wanna see some of those recipes and stuff !-- This dude named "Grey Wolf "( I think ?) -- Over at Skunkpharm.com  got research that will blow the top of your head off !-- I thought for awhile that Super critical CO2 extraction was gonna be the industry standard so I ran the stuff down !-- They went into extracting with pressure and vacuum like a decompression chamber!-- I'm high and can't remember what they called it !- Popped my skull !-- I can only take in so much at a time !-- Plus Umbra scarred me by posting a pic of some big THCA crystals !-- Like taking "The Clear "-- to a new level !-- Dammit !-- How did they make those crystals ?-- Hurts to think about it cause I don't have a clue !


----------



## Keef (May 3, 2018)

Hyperbaric Chamber hash oil !


----------



## ness (May 3, 2018)

Good Morning OFC
A little morning glory 

View attachment 101_1220.jpg


----------



## ness (May 3, 2018)

Took pictures of the girls, they didn't come out to good.  My flash isn't working.  But here is a picture of grow. 

View attachment 101_1205.jpg


View attachment 101_1207.jpg


----------



## ness (May 3, 2018)

Been up since 2am.  Got everything done for the day.  Now, I'm going to be lost.  I guess, I'm just going to have to get into trouble.  I need bat guano.  Change my bank card and waiting on the mail.  As, soon as it come I'm order some bat guano express.


----------



## ness (May 3, 2018)

:vap_smiley::bolt:


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2018)

Ph ness those look very nice. So good to see the morning glory. they are happy. Thanks for posting those. Ness, did you see that we are going to be changing  the soft ware so you will need to know your password to get in. If you don't know it, I can give you a new one.

 Ya'll talking bout this?View attachment DSCF5127.jpg

Can you squish fresh bud Gloman? talk to me.


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2018)

This is my od grow this morning, what do you think?  Hey Umbra, if your bored look up the strain Paypaya Rose. Looks like Jack Herer to me. LOL 

View attachment DSCF5128.jpg


View attachment DSCF5129.jpg


View attachment DSCF5130.jpg


----------



## mrcane (May 3, 2018)

Morning All....Going to be another beautiful day here in PNW...going to ride the bicycle into town need to hit the weed store, have bout a week till next harvest. 
Rose, looking good there. Rosie is doing Ok but she is still brooding.
Ness beautiful looking plants..
 How about we wake and bake??......:48:


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 3, 2018)

Good morning ofc...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 3, 2018)

A coupla auto-babies getting some sun this morning... 

View attachment D59B4A09-01D5-4C27-BD1C-7B6C7743A895.jpeg


----------



## Keef (May 3, 2018)

Nap Wake and Bake !-- 

I want a press like Rose got but 1st I better get the grow back on track and get rid of these white flies !-- If U ain't got the weed U don't need a press !-- 

4 outta 4 of those '79 X- mas tree seed germed !-- See if I don't have a pine !


----------



## Keef (May 3, 2018)

My bugs came in !-- Hello little white flies !-- Come get U some ! 

View attachment 20180503_132248.jpg


----------



## thegloman (May 3, 2018)

Hi Rose,  well from what I've gathered, yes you can squish fresh bud.  As of yet I haven't been able to cuz no plates.  
I watch bong appetite on the vice channel and they talk about "live resin" made with frozen fresh buds.  Live is good with dry ice, so I'm thinking pressing would work if there isn't Too much moisture.  I'm gonna try it.  
Nice press !    You must have experience with it.  Did you try fresh?


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2018)

Isn't this pretty?  Makin' soil... 

View attachment DSCF5132.jpg


View attachment DSCF5131.jpg


----------



## thegloman (May 3, 2018)

Ya'll talking bout this?View attachment 248710

Can you squish fresh bud Gloman? talk to me.[/QUOTE]


Looks like the Perfect setup for what I want.
I'm gonna need an electric over hydrolic with foot pedals cuz I'm down to one hand these days.   Dang rocket engine!  lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 3, 2018)

Lookin good Rose, what you got going into that tub of growdust?


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2018)

Isn't that so pretty, it has all the spent soil from a couple of grows and I added, rock dust, yucca, worm castings, calcium, humic acid, molasses powder, stuff like that and that is an 80 gallon composter. Pretty glad to finally get that going. Cleaning out the big cabinet on the patio, what a mess. Oh and that is rice hulls for aeration.


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2018)

Gloman we got it a couple of months ago. We have only done a small amount. A fellow grower brought about 5 kinds over and we did 1/4 ounces in the bags and it was interesting what had the most resin.  Pennywise the cbd, was amazing and LA confidential was also had lots. 
2RE, that is 80 gallons of spent potting soil and new amendments like rock dust, yucca, humic acid, worm castings, molasses powder, kelp, stuff like that. Last year i used blood meal, but i am undecided about that this year.


----------



## Keef (May 3, 2018)

It just looks so "dirty" Rose !
Goodness knows I have given the Gloman plenty hard time about that hand !-- One day I'm have to get a cast of it so I can build him a prosthesis with a pistol in it !-- He got some problem?-- Surprise MoFo !-- This ain't that old one handed pot farmers first go around !-- I think that tractor do a pretty good job of helping him with the grow !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 3, 2018)

I just mixed a batch the other day as well, old potting soil and added worm castings, blood meal, bone meal, kelp meal, I think some rock dust and also a bunch of perlite...I was just gonna go get a bag of FFOF, but every store in my area that normally carries it is out...whod a thought you cant get FFOF in Cali...must be spring time...lol


----------



## Keef (May 3, 2018)

RE -- I think Umbra grow in coco coir in them cloth bags like ya'll use and just water with nute water !--  I think of the dirt as just something to support the roots !-- I'm give them roots what they need in the water ! -- A nute formula that works in one form of water pharming works in another !-- I don't care what anyone says -- What Umbra do is water pharming !


----------



## thegloman (May 3, 2018)

Keef said:


> It just looks so "dirty" Rose !
> Goodness knows I have given the Gloman plenty hard time about that hand !-- One day I'm have to get a cast of it so I can build him a prosthesis with a pistol in it !-- He got some problem?-- Surprise MoFo !-- This ain't that old one handed pot farmers first go around !-- I think that tractor do a pretty good job of helping him with the grow !



Keef, I have 2 prosthetics but they are just combersom.  I have a hook and a myoelectric. The myo looks like a Terminator claw that they put a "doll hand glove over the claw to make it look like a hand.  I dunno, far as I'm concerned this is me.  I just do some things different that's all.   I must confess tho, I Do use the handicapped card when it's convenient for me.  Selectivly handicapped!  Hehehe!   Ain't NOTHIN I can't do.


----------



## Keef (May 3, 2018)

I've known U long enough to  know that's true G !-- They are making some big bio stuff up in San Antonio growing new tissue -- I'm not talking about in a test tube either !-- They on the edge of regrowing lost limbs !-- Then with that CRISPR and other breakthroughs U might get your hand back I  might get my body back the way it was before I broke it !-- (just to abuse it again ) -- Might be awhile but 20 years ago who would ever thunk we would have made the medical breakthroughs they have ?-- They got kids programming 3 D printers to print out prosthesis for lost limbs !-- I be wanting me one those 3D printers one day !


----------



## Keef (May 3, 2018)

If I had a handicaps placard ?-- I'd use it all da time but da judge in his wisdom decided I could get a job folding clothes so I wasn't handicapped at all !-- Been watching the want ads ever since and not one job for a cripple clothes folder !
So I became a pot farmer instead !


----------



## umbra (May 3, 2018)

Keef said:


> RE -- I think Umbra grow in coco coir in them cloth bags like ya'll use and just water with nute water !--  I think of the dirt as just something to support the roots !-- I'm give them roots what they need in the water ! -- A nute formula that works in one form of water pharming works in another !-- I don't care what anyone says -- What Umbra do is water pharming !


Close but no cigar. It is a soiless mix but not coco coir. When I did organic soil I added coco coir to the mix. Kraven and YardDog are coco. I use ProMix #4. I would describe my grow as a hybrid between full hydroponics and soil grow.


----------



## Keef (May 3, 2018)

Ya'll think I'm fraid of some dirt farming ?-- I gots myself a plan and they is some dirt involved !-- What I been working out is how much room and such I'm need to have to produce about 2 lbs plus every 2 weeks -- I'm have lots of used nute water when I can change it without having to change it in all these boxes !-- One maybe 2 reservoirs change out maybe once a month and alternate the change !-- The used nute water I want to pump to an outside res. -- Plan to use it for fruit -berries and such -- Use the income from fruits and veggies ( ain't nobody said nothing bout no wine )-- to offset nute cost and help with the electric bill ! -- U remember that place in Texas where that guy shot up that church ?-- I been looking at Real Estate round there !


----------



## umbra (May 3, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> This is my od grow this morning, what do you think?  Hey Umbra, if your bored look up the strain Paypaya Rose. Looks like Jack Herer to me. LOL


I have it. It's one of Inky's strains from Illuminati seeds. It looks like Jack Herer because it is, lol.

Illuminati Seeds - Papaya Rose 
Papaya Rose is a cross of Papaya with 13 Roses (X13/Thai x Rosetta Stone). These tropical smelling plant will grow large and coated in crystals. Great strain for depression. Explore happy high with an old school flavor.

Genetics: Papaya x 13 Roses
Flowering Time: 9 - 10 Weeks
Strain Lineage / Genealogy
Papaya Rose »»» Papaya x 13 Roses
Papaya 
»»» Jack Herer x Skunk#1
Jack Herer


----------



## Keef (May 3, 2018)

LA Confidential was on that list of most potent indicas and indica leaning with that Tranquil Elephantizer Umbra gave me that time !-- He didn't steer me wrong !-- Wish I wouldn't have lost her maybe I replace her one day ?-- For now I got her child in the Blue T.E. !-- Fathered by f-1 B.B. King from Umbra  !-- She a price !-- Most potent blueberry with a peppery finish that is delightfull !-- I only had the one plant from the cross and it was a girl !-- The other day Giggy sent me back some seed to it I had forgotten I sent him !-- 
I got 2 or 3 babies in aero !-- I would like seed to this one so I'm looking for my boy !


----------



## Keef (May 3, 2018)

I guess I need to go check the grow room after the lady bug adventure  !-- I was not gonna freak out if a few got on me I ain't even afraid of bugs that don't bite or sting !-- They was waiting on me ya'll !-- It was an ambush !- 
Soon as I cut the mesh bag open they come at me ! -- They jumped me !-- I was cool for awhile shaking them out on the plants but I was up to my elbow with lady bugs !-- I did stuff I sure as hell am glad was not  on film !-- They'll fly at your face too -- Get in your hair !-- I maybe should patent that little dance  ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 3, 2018)

Sure woulda like to have seen that!!!


----------



## umbra (May 3, 2018)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=25&v=VjxZVpGv_aM


----------



## umbra (May 3, 2018)

http://www.bestvaluevacs.com/harvest-righttm-freeze-dryer-small-free-shipping.html.
if you take shatter and freeze dry it, it turns to crystals.


----------



## Keef (May 3, 2018)

I don't want to talk about what I just saw anymore !---Celite and carbon ?-- Dammit !--  Forget about it !-- Nothing to see here !-- Move along !


----------



## Keef (May 4, 2018)

I read between the lines on that link Umbra and it told me so much !


----------



## Keef (May 4, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Wake and Bake !-- Ya'll be quite D.D. still asleep !-- I got my ear plugs in so she won't hear me !-- O.K. so me and the blues been hanging with da pipe about to start another cup of coffee !-- I got some seed I'm start maybe today !-- I got some Sour Berry -x- BOC -- I'm going back into these triple lemon-- ( Super Lemon Haze -x- Sour Bubble)- x- Oregon Lemon -- A little something- something Umbra did labeled -- " Let the Good Times Roll "-- Another high CBD -- Pennywise-- x Valentine -- AK 48 -- ( I got a BBSL crosses but momma AK is easier to smoke and more desirable-- That Black AK got no manners at all - She just mess U up -- No fuss -No muss !
D.D. like the original better !-- Same with the Snow Desiel !-- The BBSL cross  is serious weed but again terp profile is just better !-- There's also this thing about adding some color !-- I still got some the original Purple Haze seed I got from Rose and I been thinking about a boy !-- The I got Nightshade -x-(Mazar-i-Shariff-x BBSL)-- I already started some but only got one plant -- Then I wanna scarify some other stuff Umbra sent me called Double Bubble-x- Sensi Star !
I ain't starting them all today !-- but soon !


----------



## umbra (May 4, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## ness (May 4, 2018)

Morning OFC.  Keef you make me dizzy with all you got going on.  Was thinking of about buying more brick.  Talk myself out of it.  Then I got a phone call.  Yup, I got W**d.  It was a blessing in disskys. (Can't spell it, not even to look it up in the dictionary, always had trouble with words).  Well, update on smoke.  Has a earthy taste, and a taste of hash.  Yes, I'll am please finally this time around.:bong2:   Morning, Rose, I see you down there.


----------



## ness (May 4, 2018)

mrcane said:


> Morning All....Going to be another beautiful day here in PNW...going to ride the bicycle into town need to hit the weed store, have bout a week till next harvest.
> Rose, looking good there. Rosie is doing Ok but she is still brooding.
> Ness beautiful looking plants..
> How about we wake and bake??......:48:


Thank you, mrcane. :48:I'm going to try any get a better picture.  Have a nice high day.


----------



## Keef (May 4, 2018)

What up Ness !-- We do what we gotta do !-- My grow is in transition so things gonna get tight down here in a couple weeks maybe a month ?-- U know I keep up with the news ?-- What I'm seeing is the pendulum swinging back from the fringes of the right hopefully to a more moderate place and we got this opioid crisis !-- Dr. Sanjay Gupta just put out that new documentary called "Weed 4-- Pills verses Weed !-- Lots of people gonna see it and what our plant can do !-- I could be wrong but I think I see a light at the end of the prohibition tunnel !-- It is my thought that when it happens ?  It will happen quick and I think it ends in the coming year !-- So I'm pouring on the heat when it comes to the grow !-- My boxes got 34 spots each !--So I'm bout to go start some of those seed --  We don't got weed stores in Texas but I got me one in a box !-- All it needs is to be turned loose !-- Blow the Dam whistle fools and let me loose !-- I needs to know what I can do when the shackles are lifted !


----------



## thegloman (May 4, 2018)

Hey keef,
You go my brother!  They take the shakels off and you gonna be dangerous!
I SO want to be involved in the legal industry but my past stops me.  Illinois does background checks and if you have any felonies they won't let you participate.  Legally.      :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Keef (May 4, 2018)

Morning G !-- We'll there are ways and there are other ways !-- They end this madness perhaps someone will set up a weed coop of sorts ?-- It would probably be against the law for weed to move across state lines !-- but if the market is paying better over there or whatever then this weed got growed over there !-How U trace hash oil carts -edibles and such anyway ?-- - Just a thought !-- I got a few seed wet this morning !-- Maybe more than I shoulda but it's all about that one plant not a dam variety !


----------



## Keef (May 4, 2018)

Can U feel me ?--All I need is to grow big'ons-- The wet seed ?-- I got brain damage !-- I don't need an excuse ! -- 

View attachment 20180504_142901.jpg


View attachment 20180504_142841.jpg


View attachment 20180504_142819.jpg


View attachment 20180504_142723.jpg


View attachment 20180504_142752.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 4, 2018)

The trouble seems to be that when they make it legal, the also make it prohibitively expensive to participate, that way they can open it up to their rich buddies to get in the biz and most wont have the means other than to grow for personal use...the black market is the people&#8217;s market I guess...
Very pretty buds there Keef!!!


----------



## mrcane (May 4, 2018)

Good afternoon all...
   Keef you are a busy farmer
Another week or so for these girls..N.L. 

View attachment 20180503_144116.jpg


----------



## Keef (May 4, 2018)

Yep U right RE !-- but I been one step ahead of the law since 1973 !-- Don't mean I'm make it to the end of prohibition without getting caught but I might ?-- In people like me they done created something that they now gonna have to deal with !-- Those who survived decades of prohibition operated under threat of jail and it didn't stop them !-- Legal plant count ?-- No problem !- Just like prohibition ?-- I'm not real interested in putting my name on a list !-- Legal weed gonna be too expensive anyway !--- 
We can do this !-- I just operate like I was in prohibition light !-- If U can't find the farm then that is security !


----------



## Keef (May 4, 2018)

Cane when Rose gets around to it she gonna send me some more NL seed !-- I lost mine !-- Miss that girl !


----------



## mrcane (May 4, 2018)

This last run that I ran was really stretchy:confused2:
Just in from across the pond 5ea Papaya and 5 ea.Blackjack fem. Seeds Will be the next girls I soak..


----------



## Keef (May 4, 2018)

I find me a girl that grow right and just keep cloning her !-- I saw some variation in Da Nurse !-- I had 2 girls out my first batch of seed !-- One that stretched and made ball bud -- Rose said it was the Larry OG pheno !-- Which I lost before 2 cycles !-- The Medicine Woman pheno stretch a little but not so much I couldn't manage it !-- D.D. like the smoke so I he growing it again !-- Be paying attention and maybe I get both phenos again ?-- I bred her to that BBSL male and it totally changed 
her !-- The Snow Lotus run deep in that BBSL !-- He dominated the Nurse !-- It's steam roller weed but U gotta show that Snow Lotus part some respect !-- U try to hit it hard she'll just slap U around  !-- That pleasant unidentifiable profile of the Nurse disappeared !-- The cross got a deep earthy after a rain in the forest profile but she sneaky !-- U take a reasonable hit --Then it starts expanding in your lungs and starts leaking out around your eye balls !-- Then she take her revenge for U not showing her the proper respect !--


----------



## Keef (May 4, 2018)

I'm trying to thin the varieties and it ain't easy !-- This my list of keepers -- So far !

Blue TE 
AK48
Nurse Larry  (I have it again soon )
White Indica-x- BBSL -- (hard decision among the BBSL crosses )
Box Of Chocolate -- 
Pine --( '79- Xmas Tree plant )- got'm sprouting 
Lemon -- (working on it now)
"V"
Purple Haze 
Snow Desiel 
Snow Desiel -x- BBSL (She Pink and dank  so I gotta keep her )
Blueberry -- Got some but I combined 2 of Umbra's in (GDP-x- BPU)- x- (BPU-x-B.B. ) gonna probably work fine !--
Thangs getting complicated !


----------



## ness (May 4, 2018)

Evening OFC.  Got the big bong out for this herb.  It's sticky and no seeds.  Thinking of getting some more.  No, No, No can not do.  Enough is enough.  I said no to myself and talk myself out of calling.  Then he called me.  Never heard of such a thing.  Although I know were he coming from.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## ness (May 4, 2018)

This what going on in the tent. 

View attachment 101_1210.jpg


View attachment 101_1213.jpg


----------



## ness (May 4, 2018)

If every thing works out right for the tomatoes, squash, cucumbers, spinach, and okra I'll be happy.  I have not really done any farming before grow up on a beach than move to the city.  no dirt.  Never though to grow in pots.


----------



## ness (May 4, 2018)

Tj is working on the tiller I sure do not want to transplant into bigger pots.  I want to grow some eggplant.  Love to have some with sp.   Next up into harvest they going to be some canning.  Never done that before either.  Would love to have a root cellar.  The yard is mostly sand, so, we will be buying some soil.  And, I'll add a 5-5-5 Fer., and Mg to mix in.  That is all for now.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 4, 2018)

Gonna be a nice garden there ness! I decided to do a video of my garden so I can share it and compare to what is hopefully to come...
So here is mine...
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8KsbvE8R2OU[/ame]


----------



## Keef (May 4, 2018)

I have redeemed myself after making 5 gallons of blueberry vinegar !--Takes me awhile to get a batch to this point-- 2 glasses and I think girlfriend has had enough !-- That's satisfying just like growing good weed !-- 2 gallons of fine strong blueberry wine !-- U know I got 2 more 5 gallon buckets back there fermenting ?-- - Now days I reduce it by little over half !-- 5 gallons down to 2 !-- 
Probably takes me 6-8 weeks to get a batch where I want !-- I needs to get ahead so I can age some more before Hurricane D.D. fall in on it !-- I'm need another case of 750 mil bottles !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 4, 2018)

Umbra, are you goin to the cannabis cup this weekend at cal expo?


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Hit the floor !-- We wasting daylight !-- Let's get this Saturday show on da road !
Dis me and  D.D.'s anniversary !-- I ain't real good at math but I think this be 26 years ?-- I stole her from the Pentacostal church !-- They didn't like me much after that !-- They called me the son of Satan and stuff !-- They just couldn't understand why they guilt tripping stuff didn't faze me none !

We got weed to smoke-- Do your duty !-- I think this pipe be Cheesy Jones !-- I like it !


----------



## ness (May 5, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.  

Keef, DD Happy Anniversary.  May another year be filled with happiness, strengthen. love and all that good stuff.:48:  Have a nice peaceful day.


----------



## ness (May 5, 2018)

:spit:&:bong2:  Going to take the day off and just relax.  Have a nice peaceful day OFC.:farm:


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2018)

Morning Ness !-- U sound all bubbly and stuff today !-- We had a storm move thru last night so I'm moving a little slow and making grandpa noises !-- Got a mix of some high CBD and high THC bud decarbing ! -- D.D. got a text from a friend singing the praises of CBD oil -- I find it funny that she is gonna let this woman "educate her " about CBD oil !-- This Texas !-- Something like that happens I have to look people in the eye and act ignorant about weed !--


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2018)

good morning, happy cinco de mayo!  Lots to catch up on here. Ness, love your veggies in the pots, they look nice.
RE, loved your video, what are you going to do with all those peppers?  I really enjoy your yard.

Umbra, i am thinking of you. That papaya rose doesn't in anyway look or smell like Jack. weird. Love me some genetics. I popped two seeds and I hope to get you a picture of the two, as they are not alike. One is foxtailing all over the place, the other is tidy both smell tropical. ym  We are at 7 weeks today. 
So i have been a sad rosebud this week. Grieving is hard work, but has to be done. 
Yesterday i drove 30 miles away to go to a dispensary that had lambsbread.  This is going to be my new go to if i need a dispensary. What a nice big huggable man that set me up with some smoke that is supposed to help depression. 

The pre rolls i got were indica, LEMON SUGAR COOKIES, It tastes and smells so strong of lemon i couldn't believe it. Bud said it was a sweet taste. Oh my, it is not related to the gsc. need to look to grow that thing.  Then there was OGKB v2.1 (lol)  very interesting.wow.. then i haven't tried the galactic glue yet.
Anyway, top shelf big city strains a half an hour away.  And the hugs from the big guy were fabulous.
I want you guy to know how much i heart all of you here on the ofc.


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2018)

i almost forgot, Happy Anniversary Keef and DD, two of the best. So glad you found each other.View attachment anniversy.jpg​


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2018)

Thanks Rose !-- We having coffee and passing da pipe !-- Sorry for your grief !-- I'm happy to hang out with U knuckleheads too !-- We got a nice community here !


----------



## bwanabud (May 5, 2018)

Good morning all, glad to see the crew safe and happy 

Busy day today, riding the tractor for a few hours, transplanting 80 babies, filling a couple rez's, hoping to relax.


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Umbra, are you goin to the cannabis cup this weekend at cal expo?


I didn't even know it was happening until now, lol. So that would be no. I have tons of stuff to do. 
I am testing a few new strains in my wake n bake today. The orange super skunk is tasty and the blowfish was a stretchy sativa that I didn't think much of in flower. The blowfish is very clear head high, interesting taste.


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2018)

Bwana-- Welcome to the O.F.C. !--  60 plants ?-- What U growing Cuz ?-- I'm working on an extended wake and bake !-- Then move right on into an early 420 !-- 

Sounds tasty Umbra !-- I'm have to get me some of that Celite 545 !-- I don't got no vacuum pump but where I come from if U need something -- U build it !-- I remember once when my little brother needed an air compressor -- He took the electric motor out an out washing machine and then went down  and pulled an AC compressor off an old car !-- brought it and a fan belt back !-- Attached them to a piece of 2x8 board a couple feet long !-- One side that compressor was pressure one port vacuum but I don't need something that fancy !-- Shop vacuum  and some duct tape -- I can vacuum filter !
I need some lab glass !


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2018)

Bwana, how wonderful to see you. How are you doing? you sound busy. So good to see your name again. hugs.


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2018)

celite 545 is diamataceous earth. They use it in pool filters.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 5, 2018)

Good morning ofc, this week has been a stressful one. My wife is doing a bridal shower for our sons fiancé, so the house is full of that stuff... but this morning Im going to a Brewfest to serve my 5 gallons of homebrew to the masses... might be fun, think Ill take my vapomatic along...
Do you old guys ever notice the speed of time... wow, it seems to be flying by... Im wondering how much pot plays in that... I mean, since Ive been treating myself, I sleep nice and soundly and all but I dont get up in the morning. Rarely before 9 and then it takes 2 cups of coffee and a bit more weed before I start to move... next thing the sun is setting and its time for bed...
Ok, Ill quit bitchin...good morning yall...


----------



## bwanabud (May 5, 2018)

Keef said:


> Bwana-- Welcome to the O.F.C. !--  60 plants ?-- What U growing Cuz ?-- I'm working on an extended wake and bake !-- Then move right on into an early 420 !--



Hey Keef,
80 plants today,,,a long list of solid hitters and some new strains I trying out...Various OG's, Gorilla Bubble's, Buddha Tahoe, White Widow, THC Bomb...just planted some new beans too, Bodhi Mothers Milk & Love Triangle along with Dream Lotus(blue dream x snow lotus). Should be an exciting show to the end, but have a big room to chop first.



Rosebud said:


> Bwana, how wonderful to see you. How are you doing? you sound busy. So good to see your name again. hugs.



Sweet Rose 
Good to hear from you, life is good here...just very busy, and jumping hurtles. 

The "little" one is healthy and recovered, she just started college...time flies. She's in full remission and living life to the fullest, we're blessed again. I've been so busy with Mom's health issues, then my wife had some heart issues(again)...couldn't find time to stop by MP, I'll try to not be a stranger.

Hope you and yours are well :heart:


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2018)

Sounds like U got it together Bwana !-- I'm down here in the heart of prohibition so well U probably remember how that is !-- I am a little Snow Lotus heavy myself !-- I just got some aero boxes and an experimental type grow just to supply us while I gather the genetics for a little mom pop grow when my world changes !-- I had a Tranquil Elephantizer out of Bohdi that I bred to Umbra's BPU-X B.B. !
Got a nice blueberry with a peppery finish  I call my Blue T.E. !-- Then I bred a Black Berry Snow Lotus to a bunch of girls and I'm still sorting it out !-- That Snow Lotus be dominate in all the offspring so far !-- Bred that BBSL to the Snow Desiel!-- She make Potent Pink Bud !-- One day maybe they let me work !

Morning RE !-- U complaining about not hurting and sleeping well cause of your medicine ?


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2018)

I want to give a shout out to the Hemp Millionaires of Austin -- Ya'll ready for Keef yet ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 5, 2018)

Keef said:


> Morning RE !-- U complaining about not hurting and sleeping well cause of your medicine ?



Kinda sounds like that huh...ok, Prolly not the pot anyway, Ive always had a lazy streak and coupled with this time warp Im experiencing...Im just not getting anything done...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 5, 2018)

Keef said:


> I want to give a shout out to the Hemp Millionaires of Austin -- Ya'll ready for Keef yet ?



You better get involved now or they&#8217;ll make it so you need a million to get in on it...that seems to be happening in a number of legal states...not a lotta room for mom&#8217;n pops...


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2018)

I heard about that group RE they all wrapped up in CBD oil !--It occurred to me that I want to get closer to D.D.'s work and find a place to set up a real grow -- They wanna make some money in the coming weed industry then they gonna need a source !-- It's not like I'm walz in and say my name is Keef and I grow dank and I got high CBD too !-- What kinda oil U want ?-- I can do that !-- This be a prohibition state so I gotta be careful-- They are what I'm looking for and they may not know it yet but I'm what they looking for !-- I don't want a job though !-- I want a piece of the action and I'll grow my as* off !
High CBD vape oil ?-- Half and half high THC /CBD and my medicine is better than anything they can buy !


----------



## ness (May 5, 2018)

Evening OFC. Keef, how that hot tub working out for you?  I'm thinking of getting one.  But, don't know how much El. would be. I bet it's a lot.  I wonder if you can hook up the tub to gas.  This herb is good.  I want to get another one.  But, I really got to stop buying this brick.  Although, this time around It's not that compressed.   Stick a little.  Hard to break up.  Just a little cough, some times.  I'm late for 420.:bong2:

RE, thank you.  And, I can't see your video.  What a Bummer.

Thank you, Rose.  Now it's getting all the way to harvest is going to be a challenge.  

Hello, bwana.  Good luck with your grow.  Sending Green Mojo.:farm:


----------



## ness (May 5, 2018)

This is a picture of Acapulco Gold.  I bend the stem a little to much.  But, I think it's going to be alright. 

View attachment 101_1224.jpg


View attachment 101_1226.jpg


----------



## ness (May 5, 2018)

And, here is, Northern Lights, White Widow, OG Kush, and Zomie Kush 

View attachment 101_1222.jpg


----------



## ness (May 5, 2018)

Have a good evening OFC.:bong2:


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2018)

Ness I only turn the hot tub on a few hours before I want to use it !-- In case anyone ask that's why my electric bill is higher than other people in da hood might be !-- It doesn't use that much power unless U just keep it on ?-- I got it warming up now for later !-- It is very good for my  tired old bones !-- I should probably use it more ! 
Just got through making D.D. some high CBD caps and a some of high THC caps so she have some at the apartment when she need them !-- I took a dose early -- Taxes for my time making them !--


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2018)

Been waiting for the derby to start !-- I pick Mendelssohn !-- 
In the meantime I been catching up on the 1st crime family news ! -- I'm outta words !-- What can U say about that situation anymore ?-I'm just wondering how it ends !-

 We gonna run in the mud now !


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2018)

Bwana, I was afraid to ask how she was. I cried a little when i read she is in remission. That is the best news, i was afraid for her. Thank goodness.

Ness, everything looks great. I hear ya on we can have a crisis at any moment in the garden.

I worked outside all day. Bud and I, so nice to have his help, remember my whining last year when he broke his knee? It was overcast and  70, perfect i say.
I need to catch up on the first crime family keef.  Tell DD, hi.  

Re, i hear ya, we are getting older are we slowing down or just stoned? ha. I went without any oil last night and woke up 3 times. Trying to find the right amount to not affect you is the trick. I take mine at 7 at night usually, so 10 hours later i am good.

Hi Budlight, Nice to see you down there.


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2018)

I don't know bout all U people and RSO or oil or whatever U take !-- Mane I decarb trim with some bud thrown in -- Pack it into Empty gels caps and done !-- Just seems to me that it would be easier to control dosage !-- Works for me !--


----------



## bwanabud (May 5, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Bwana, I was afraid to ask how she was. I cried a little when i read she is in remission. That is the best news, i was afraid for her. Thank goodness.
> 
> Ness, everything looks great. I hear ya on we can have a crisis at any moment in the garden.
> 
> ...



Rose,
That's why I mentioned it, knew you'd be interested,,,,and I didn't ask about Bud for the same reason, knew he was having health issues last time I was here .....life is good for everyone, yeaaa !!!

I looked at your new grow page, looking great as usual...got to love all organic growing, props to you dear.

I took a bunch of pics tonite, but since it's 10:30pm here and no dinner yet...I'll post them tomorrow quick.

Have a great night everyone,
B    :bolt:


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 5, 2018)

I got second place at the local brew fest for the home brew section which included 12 other home brewers.... mine was a session IPA @ about 5.8% abv and about 70 or so ibu&#8217;s... my hops were, magnum for bitter, mosaic, amarillo & Citra for flavor and dry hop...tastey if I say my own self and a number of people&#8217;s agreed... 

View attachment 8507DBB3-6F96-4093-BECF-DC4131ECF254.jpg


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2018)

Go RE !-- U gonna need a bigger fermenter !-- I think brewing is like growing weed  it gets in your blood !-- Took D.D. 3 glasses of wine to decide it was still too sweet !-- She just likes my Blueberry wine real dry and at room temperature like a Merlot !-- My alcohol measuring float thingy is for beer so it just maxes out !-- Useless to me !-- Ya'll got me thinking about RSO and alcohol !-- 
Gloman -- I might need someone to walk me through it !-- Did U ever try that Epson salt alcohol drying technique ?-- From what I've seen recently I'm beginning to wonder just how clean U can get RSO ?-- These high CBD caps got it going on !-- They help the pain without me having to take so much I get melted !-- Now I can get melted because I wanna get melted !-- So I know about CBD Crew's indica-x- Valentine -- So now I got Pennywise- x- Valentine germing!


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2018)

Hot Tub is at 102 degrees !-- Let's get wet !


----------



## St_Nick (May 5, 2018)

Keef ole Buddy, I miss my Hot Tub.  Used to have the HT at 102 and the swimming pool at 78.  In the summer you go back and forth. In the winter I usually went into the pool only once.  Hot tubs are awesome in the snow.  my wife and I always dissagreed on the proper attire for hot tubs.  She was always over-dressed. :argue:


----------



## St_Nick (May 5, 2018)

Umbra,  I need your help my friend.  I have a bunch of your stuff growing right now, most of which is obviously Indica Dominant..  However, I managed to get one, count 'em One, Sativa dominant cross you labeled Casey Jones X Swazi.  Nothin' special about it but I am intrigued.  Its stretching like crazy and it is a very Sativa dom. 7 and 9 leaf plant. I thought she was male so I didn't pay much attention but now.....anyways,  got any advice? :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2018)

Congratulations RE, that is very cool. very cool. 

 Good luck with the sativa Nick. I topped my chocolope early and the middle developed filled in nicely. It is a well behaved sativa for once. I can't wait to see how she does outside.


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2018)

That was nice !-- Nick if it gets too hot I can just sit up on the edge of the tub-- We got a nice wind tonight !-- Mane I don't know bout ya'll and them dam sativas ?-- I got the long outdoor grow season for them but sativas are  outside weed !-- Inside it has to be  60 days or less finisher that means indica dominate !-- U find an outstanding sativa like a Thai or even a fine central American sativa U have to save ole Keef a couple seed !-- Ain't like I'm be growing a sativa anytime soon !-- I gotta stay hid inside !-- I got bunches of Po-Po and Coast Guard helicopters coming over all the time --Anytime it ain't smuggling weather !--( Bad rainy weather) !--Lots of high tech survelience stuff don't work so well in a storm !-- Plus  Ain't no wall gonna stop them shrimp and fishing boats from coming in with a couple keys !-- Every morning the night fishing boats coming in and the day fishers headed out !-- Then repeat in the evening !-- Don't take a genius to figure out they ain't all hauling fish and shrimp !-- I have it on good authority that some is hauling the rare and valuable  "Square Grouper" !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 6, 2018)

Square grouper, funny....


----------



## umbra (May 6, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Umbra,  I need your help my friend.  I have a bunch of your stuff growing right now, most of which is obviously Indica Dominant..  However, I managed to get one, count 'em One, Sativa dominant cross you labeled Casey Jones X Swazi.  Nothin' special about it but I am intrigued.  Its stretching like crazy and it is a very Sativa dom. 7 and 9 leaf plant. I thought she was male so I didn't pay much attention but now.....anyways,  got any advice? :vap-Bong_smoker:



Oh that's a stretchy one for sure, top it, then a week later top it again, lol. That might actually be trippy weed.


----------



## thegloman (May 6, 2018)

Morning y'all!
Been busier than a one handed paper hanger!
We got rain so my gardens are starting to show little sprouts everywhere.  Life is good.

Keef, yes, I did try the Epsom salts on my shine.  It Did raise the proof some but not enuff to mess with.  I started at 175 abv and after it was 185.  Easier to just slow down the distillation for higher proofs.
I use anything from 170 up for rso and after recovering most of the alc. I heat it on the stove slowly to drive off excess h2o.
Works good but I'm leaning to the infusion of coconut/olive oil now.  I ran 4 qt. Jars of bud thru the same 16oz of oil and OMG!  THATS the sh*t!


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Foggy and warm this morning !

Gloman I made infused coconut oil a couple times but it just makes me way too high to function for awhile afterwards !-- Licking that oil off my fingers and stuff -- Just the making the coconut make me crazy !-- Got oil in my eye !-- I was just a stupid mess by the time the oil was done !-- I stick to my cannacaps !-- Have my coconut oil on the side !


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2018)

After what I saw on that link Umbra posted seems U could -- Vacuum Filter RSO with Celite and activated carbon and make an almost clear RSO !--RSO clean enough for an e-cig juice?-- Then seems it might be possible to freeze dry that RSO and produce crystals !-- Do it right and slow  U might end up with THC and CBD crystals !

More coffee and a toke or 2 more !-- I got ladybugs crawling around on my plants and yesterday I released the green  lace wings !-- White flies is being evicted !


----------



## thegloman (May 6, 2018)

Hehe That's funny!   I coarse grind my weed, load it back in the jar & cover with oil then put it in a big pot of hot water for 6hrs. I have a hand potato ricer I pour it into to squeeze out the oil which filters thru a tight plug of cheese cloth.  Never get it on my hands and not much waste.  I did dry caps too but the weed I have isn't too potent so it takes a lot of caps.  I put rso in caps too.


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2018)

Hey that CBD oil they sell is that an infused oil or RSO ?-- I know the CBD cartridges they selling even in Texas got to be pressed oil !-- Kinda figure out my dosage by the numbers too !-- I had some Gummies once that claimed there were 10 --10mg doses  in them!-- I disagree with that dosing info !-- Took me about 25 mg for a dose !-- I saw Illinois is moving to include weed in they opioid crisis program !--


----------



## thegloman (May 6, 2018)

When I ran that iso2 back in the 70's I winterized the rso in alc. then filtered it thru norit charcoal to get a dark amberish liquid then evaporate the alc. out of it.
Altho it was a far cry from "the clear" it was still pretty clean.  Back then we just smeared some on papers then roll one with it.
Wow!


----------



## thegloman (May 6, 2018)

Yes, the cbd oil commercially available called Charlotts web is olive oil infused with cbd and flavorings.


----------



## thegloman (May 6, 2018)

I don't think pressed oil alone will work in an ecig.  It has to be thinned out somehow.


----------



## thegloman (May 6, 2018)

I never had any gummies but I hear they good.  Id like to try some tho.
This years harvest is going to be MUCH better weed so maybe Ill make some.


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2018)

Something I learned was how to make infused coconut oil faster than 6 hours !-- I tried it several ways !-- THC don't care !-- I made it in a skillet on the stove !-- Put my coconut oil in the skillet and heat it up to right below the smoke point!-- Then start frying me some weed !-- THC would rather bind with oil before instead vaporizing!-- I get my oil hot and dump in some weed !-- Fry it a minute or so then scoop it out with a slotted sponsor something and throw some more weed in the oil to cook repeat until all weed has been cooked !-- When I was finished and cleaning oil off the spoon and wiping the cooled skillet out with a finger and Licking that off too is when I would pretty much OD  !-- Nothing clean about it but Dam it's quick !


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2018)

G a couple drops of that EJ Mix or the commercially available terps will thin it but it flows when it is warm and the heat from the e-cig burner heats it up so it flows !-- Umbra is the one knows about such things !-- He got a Rosen Press and fill cartridges !


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2018)

I must be the only one with a gutter mind up in here ?-- When I said freeze dried crystals?-- It occurred to no one that something like that would have other routes of use ?-- Would it be against the rules to mention snorting lines of THC ?


----------



## thegloman (May 6, 2018)

Wondered about that too.  Only crystals I've seen were THCA.  No value till activated.  Don't know if you were to heat them if they would stay crystals.  Sometimes a quick snort of thc would be cool.


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2018)

Or possibly decarb before U start the extraction ?


----------



## St_Nick (May 6, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, trippy could be good.  I'm pretty sur I topped her 3 times altogether.  I flipped the flower room Wednesday, probably for the last time this year.  From now on I'll just be adding to the garden as they outgrow the veg room. Keefs perpetual grow, at least for the summer. I finally realized Indicas really mess with my equilibrium.  Whattyacallit? I have inner ear issues anyway.  To many scooter wrecks I guess.  My big project today is to assemble this monstrosity of a grill I bought.


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2018)

Good morning, it is tired out. Got three plants planted yesterday and will plant another today then the cages. Umbra, i got a girl Northern lights, she sexed so fast. She is in the garden, as well as chocolope, kimbo kush, and soon to be pennywise/valentine. 
Nick, chocolope is a well behaved sativa. 

So that pot i got for depression, lambsbread, is different from anything i have smoked. it is sativa, but not a racy one. No clinched jaws, totally relaxed but not tired. I love it.  I have put my name on waiting lists for the seeds but have never been notified. I will look for it again. and that lemon sugar cookies, can't find that either. Ok, friends. it is sunday,we need to get stoned. 

Brawna, i woke up so relieved to hear from you yesterday.


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2018)

Umbra or anyone else, is this a safe place to order seeds? Canadian Hemp Co ?


----------



## umbra (May 6, 2018)

Morning OFC. Rose I have no idea about Canadian seed. But I do have lambsbread, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2018)

shut the door, you do not.  Do you love the smoke? I think it is very special.  141.00 bucks special.


----------



## umbra (May 6, 2018)

I never popped the beans. I offered to send you half the pack and you said I've been too generous, so they are still sitting. I have only smoked lambsbread when I was in Jamaica, more than 20 years ago.


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2018)

What was wrong with me. You are very generous though.


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2018)

Morning Rose !-- Nick !-- 
Rose -- I gots 3 outta 4 Pennywise -x- Valentine that I I'll move to Aero tommorrow!-- U know I don't know bout those seed companys but Umbra does !-- Bud might ? - He in Canada !--
Might be something headed his way soon !-- Soon as I get it together !-- Ya'll know I'm slow be I get it done eventually !-- 
Nick I gotta do a little stutter step on the rotation but I kinda like a rotation !-- I just mess it up sometimes !-- Killed about a dozen sprouts the other day because I turned the pump off to rearrange some plants and forgot to turn it back on !-- If they had been a little older they would have been fine but they were just still too delicate!-- Live and learn !-- Dam white flies hurt me too !-- So I do a stutter step and skip a step in the rotation so stuff can recover some !-- It's time too start growing them a little bigger anyway !-- I got off into the Indicas because I hurt some and when one them steam roll U it don't eliminate the pain but U don't mind it so bad !-- Plus I like fast finishers and that be Indicas !-- That BBSL did a job on these girls !-- Now I gotta figure out which 1-2 or 3 outta over a dozen crosses got a trick or is most potent !-- Gonna have to smoke a lot of weed but I'm up to it !


----------



## ness (May 6, 2018)

Afternoon Folks, Day is going smooth.  Weather is nice.  Bowl in hand. Time for a toke.:bong2:


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2018)

Looks like I might have a CBD Crew's Indica-x- Valentine about the right age to breed when I sex these Pennywise-- If one of the 4 Pennywise is a boy and the CBD I-x- Valentine girl is the right age to breed ?-- U know how I do that first plant from seed is just for cuts and a tiny taste to get and idea what I got !-- After I sex and got my cuts maybe I let that little high CBD boy have her ?-- I need to try to get Pennywise -x- Valentine girl too maybe I can breed both them high CBD thangs !-- Long as I get my cuts I got no problem with it !-- Am I going to hell for breeding 8 inch tall plants ?-- The genetics don't know how big momma and dad were !


----------



## ness (May 6, 2018)

You guys are a bunch of beanies.  Glad you are having fun with it.


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2018)

Keef a valentine pennywise is going in the garden today!  you won't be sorry to grow her out.

Good morning ness, or afternoon at your house.


----------



## ness (May 6, 2018)

Have a good night Rose, Keef and OFC.  It's a peaceful one here, so far.


----------



## Budlight (May 6, 2018)

Rose I have not heard of that company before but I dont deal with too many seed companies especially Canadian ones other than Jordan of the islands :48:


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2018)

Bud -- I'm getting that green Santa seed run together !-- I got some need to dry some more !-- They ain't store bought seed but they can handle thier own !-- I got a bunch of stuff from Umbra and he don't play !-- I think the only thing I got left that I bought is my Master Kush !-- Most of the stuff I run came from the OFC !-- Or is descended from OFC genetics !-- I'm getting a little cocky too cause 
I know what I got !-- 

Anybody know what this Thang is ? 

View attachment 20180506_124755.jpg


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2018)

Umbra bred this -- "Golden Ticket -x- BOC "- He calls "V" -- It's one of D.D.'s favorites !-- It has very refined terp profile -- Is easy to smoke and has a nice high !-- Got to have some sativa in it cause it stretch a little -- I lost it in the bug wars but I got some new babies up thanks to Umbra hooking me up again !-- I'm also back in BOC looking for a  Hershey Bar plant !-- I had a cafe Mocha that was nice but I need to know what else in them seed !-- I try to pretend my  chocolate seed got no chocolate piss in it !-- It's just the idea !-- 
Oh !-- That thing up there has an over powering smell of onion !-- Making green onion seed !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 6, 2018)

Looks like the seed head of an onion...


----------



## umbra (May 6, 2018)

I do breed some freaks, lol


----------



## Budlight (May 6, 2018)

Umbra  youre definitely good at what you do :48:


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2018)

Northern lights #5  made the cut into the garden. Thank you.


----------



## St_Nick (May 6, 2018)

Rose, where can you buy seeds for that lambsbread?  I'm all about finding a good antidepressant.  The grill is winning by the way but I did manage to make 3 dozen pickled eggs!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick (May 6, 2018)

Here's my girls 

View attachment 20180506_200758.jpg


View attachment 20180506_200731.jpg


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2018)

What's shaking Nick ?-- I ain't gonna preach to U about eating more weed regularly !-- Bottom pic that plant on the left  the one sativa U was talking about ?
I get the highs and lows and taking my caps regularly level me out somewhat !--


----------



## umbra (May 6, 2018)

nice


----------



## St_Nick (May 6, 2018)

Yup, she be the one.


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2018)

There was a sativa I was interested in till I found out it was a sativa !-- Bruce Banner #4 !-- Now my list got Deep Chunk and that Definitive Domina pheno of Black Domina !-- OK maybe some grape or  a cherry and another Strawberry since I lost Umbra's-- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel-- I still got the Variety Chasing Disease but I'm in remission for now !
Umbra what can U tell me about Sour Berry -x- BOC ? -- Cause they up !-- She gonna stretch a little ain't it ?-- BOC and "V" they got some sativa in them but the stretch is reasonable !--


----------



## umbra (May 6, 2018)

its not sour berry x BoC, it's sour dubb x BoC. Very wide leaves, sour chocolate


----------



## ness (May 7, 2018)

Good morning OFc.  Rose, Keef, I didn't mean to interrupt you yesterday.  Some times, I'm off the wall.  Even I don't know what I'm thinking.:bong2:  I have to go into town today.  No, I'm not driving.  I have appointment to keep.  Than, food shopping.  I'm in the jam and jelly mood, so, I'm going to buy me some marmalade strawberry, grape.  I love fig but it cost a little much.  I have three fig plant, that have seen better days, But they are growing nicely right now.


----------



## ness (May 7, 2018)

Good morning Nick.  Very beautiful plants you got going.  What you got cooking today?


----------



## ness (May 7, 2018)

Morning Keef.  You awake yet


----------



## ness (May 7, 2018)

Aren't you guys up early this morning.  It's 8am here.  Nick, I don't know were you are.


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- 
Umbra the magic marked was faded and I couldn't make it out !-- Thanks I'll change the label !-- Sounds kinda tasty !

Ness -- U ain't interupted nothing that I know about ! -- Darling U ain't the only one be bouncing off the walls sometimes !-- More than 1 of us got problems one way or another !-- I know I do !-- I can make jellies- preserves and  jams !-- but I like to ferment fruit better !-- I'm thinking about a new run of Strawberry wine !-- Last time I did Strawberry I ended up making it too strong and balancing the flavor with proof turned out to be a problem!-- I'm bout ready to give it a shot again !-- Just a nice strong wine and no more 100 proof  Strawberry !-- I wanna make Strawberry shine I get with the Gloman !


----------



## ness (May 7, 2018)

Got to take the dogs out.  Have a nice morning.:48:


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2018)

Yesterday I tried to double down on my bet there will be no southern wall but the man wouldn't take the bet !-- D.D. got to go back to Austin tommorrow so I'll be sad !-- I'm have to get busy finding a place closer to her work and get the grow moved so I can polish this place up some and maybe sell it !-- Humid and hot today and we got some errands to run too !-- Lights are on I guess I should head back and she if the grow is doing O.K. -- I'm liking these high CBD cannacaps -- I got 2 sizes of gel caps so I use one size for high THC and one for high CBD !-- Took 2 high CBD caps and 3 high THC caps!-- Not a novice dose !-- I'm still working out the best ratio for me !-- I do like to get high but this is more about finding a functioning dose !-- Getting high ain't a problem !-- Matter of fact !-- I'm pretty dam good at getting high !-- This is all about the medicine !-- I mighta took a larger dose than I needed cause I feel da train a coming !


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2018)

Show and tell ?- Bud porn in da morn?--I got high and took some trich pics so I don't know which is which !-- That's why they got labels ! 

View attachment 20180507_081223.jpg


View attachment 20180507_081203.jpg


View attachment 20180507_081134.jpg


View attachment 20180507_081112.jpg


View attachment 20180507_081028.jpg


----------



## umbra (May 7, 2018)

ness said:


> Good morning OFc.  Rose, Keef, I didn't mean to interrupt you yesterday.  Some times, I'm off the wall.  Even I don't know what I'm thinking.:bong2:  I have to go into town today.  No, I'm not driving.  I have appointment to keep.  Than, food shopping.  I'm in the jam and jelly mood, so, I'm going to buy me some marmalade strawberry, grape.  I love fig but it cost a little much.  I have three fig plant, that have seen better days, But they are growing nicely right now.


The streets of San Jose are lined with fig trees. No one seems to know they are figs. The fruit just drops on the ground and people step on the fruit.


----------



## mrcane (May 7, 2018)

Morning OFC....
Wake and bake my friends:48:


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2018)

Good morning peeps,

I have babies in the ground outdoors and big ole nugs in the house.. one grow starting one grow finishing.  I don't remember a grow i loved as much as this one. I will take pics before harvest. 

Nick, lets wait and see if i get the seeds i ordered then i will recommend.   Cane are you doing at least one plant outdoors?


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2018)

The SS packet is complete -signed and on the way today !-- It was a most difficult endeavor !--

Hey Cane !-- Rose !-- Ya'll have a good day !--


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2018)

Angie says tonight the new software will be installed. The pictures will come back after the installation. They guy that is doing the change over has done it before, so here's hoping no big glitches.


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2018)

420 practice !-- 
Snow Desiel -x- BBSL in da pipe !-- She don't play ! -- Who woulda ever expected Pink Bud ?-- I been thinking colors again -- Might have to put in a work order for an AC up grade -- If I can justify it to the CFO ?-- I think I can !-- After all this is all her fault anyway !-- Bought me that little LED and a pack of White Widow seed !-- Now look what U did D.D. !-- She a dam weed snob now ya'll ! --

 Grow me out a Purple Haze boy and turn him loose on the girls !-- PH do make some pretty bud !

Rose it hurt my feelings for awhile when Part 1 crashed and we had to start part 2 !--but --I'm over that !-- Part 2 crashes then we just start Part 3 !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 7, 2018)

Good morning peeps, went to the doc this morning for the annual...I may live a few more days now...also we have a peripheral neuropathy group that meets in our senior center...just got back from that as well...anybody else suffer from that? Its getting to be a pain in the a*s and the docs dont seem to know or care much, at least the ones Ive been to...Got to go tend the garden a bit, I saw some aphids on my Brussel sprouts this morning so Ill need to tend that...I sprayed them with neem oil yesterday and this morning I noticed a bit of leaf curl which I dont like...Anyone have ideas for getting them out...Im gonna just try for now to do a thorough water wash with a sprayer and see if I can dislodge them...I may go to the nursery for some beneficial as well...
Plus, nothing like a doob in the garden....cheers!!!


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2018)

Hey RE, i have been blasting them with water on my roses as i learned in the rose society. ya have to  keep it up daily for a while, then they leave.  I am sorry your are dealing with neuropathy. A doobie in the garden is perfect.  I think you need to smoke pot for that neuropathy. :vap-Bong_smoker:

Keef, i know it hurt your feelings and if we ever need to start a new page you have to do it. please and thank you. I felt bad but was nothing i could do as usual.   I am sorry DD has to go back to work. At least you have us. lol smile.


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2018)

RE -- Let me find my book !-- I have a mmj root extract recipe from the days of the  Roman Empire!-- 
There's a whole different set of terps in the roots !-- I don't know if it would help but it might !-- U just boil clean roots for awhile and filter  then reduce over low heat until it becomes a black salve !-- 
Gonna be nasty looking ?-- Someone needs to evaluate it's effectiveness !-- We test on ourselves !-- U up to it ?

Rose U bet I'll restart it if it crashes !-- I don't think we gonna have a problem !-- 

I broke out the SNS 217 me and the White Flies are officially at war !-- No Quarter !- Got some safe soap on the way too !-- I hate dam bugs !-- Lady bugs die within a few days !-- I put a 1,000 lady bugs in the grow a few days ago !-- There's about 990 dead now !-- I don't have no faith in the green lace wings either !--


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2018)

RE - I have another suggestion about the neuropathy--Activated  high CBD -RSO with a tiny ( maybe 1 drop per mil )-- amount of DMSO -- No maybe just use enough Everclear or rubbing alcohol instead--to make a rub !-- I hesitate to suggest the DMSO because it will carry stuff across the skin/blood barrier -!-- good and bad stuff Alcohol will but not as well-- U might try the root salve too with alcohol as a rub  !


----------



## umbra (May 7, 2018)

the DMSO will make you smell like garlic. My ex fiancé's father had diabetes and had neuropathy in his feet. He wore special socks.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 7, 2018)

Im thinking about making a good strong vegetable glycerine solution with soma my high cbd weed and maybe add some ingredients to make a strong salve as well...what ya think, bees wax, aloe??? What else?


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2018)

This is good for you RE, this is our oil that i use for tincture.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XM0Y9SE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2018)

Beemer's Balm !-- I'll find the recipe !-- Some menthol ?-- I believe from experience with my own injury that THC/CBD will increase nerve connections in the brain !-- Probably even prevent Alzhiemers- -- Helps repair injured brain tissue so why not nerves in the feet !-- My first suggestion would be treating from the inside with caps or RSO !-- As well as a topical !-- Saturate the affected area from inside and out !
I'm still in wonder at that 60 grams of RSO in 60 days curing cancer !-- To me putting it into remission for the rest of your life counts as cured !--


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2018)

Since we getting all medical up in here -- Opioid Crisis !-- What's the best way to use weed to fix it ?-- I was a legal junkie for most of a decade so I got some ideas !-- Avoid Cold Turkey Withdrawals would be my first advice !-- We need to treat pain with weed before a opiate addiction sets up housekeeping !-- I think maybe something like that 60 grams of RSO in 60 days but for a couple weeks maybe ?-- 
RE when it comes to your feet and a Balm-- Maybe just buy a commercial compound like Bengay and leave some alcohol in the RSO squeeze the Bengay out the tube and mix in the RSO thoroughly ?-- Just a thought !-- I'm down with easy !


----------



## thegloman (May 7, 2018)

2RE, I used to suffer with sever nuropothy of my legs & feet.  I say used to because weed has had a huge effect on them.  No more burning pins n needles.  Some numb spots but no pain.  Was taking max dose of gabapentin with no help. Then a change of diet and weed.  A LOT of weed. RSO and dry caps daily. Several yrs. Pain free now without the pills.
I suspect my weed has a good amount of CBD but I grow outside mostly and we have wild hemp so things get watered down quick.
I would suggest trying a tincture mostly of cbd in high doses.   It's worth a shot if your hurting.


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2018)

10 gallons of Blueberry wine !--Don't be saying that's alot of wine either that 10 gallons will make about 2 and a half --maybe 3 gallons of what I do !-- Takes me about 2-3 months to get it old enough to bottle but I should just age it in my glass gallon jugs for another 3 months or longer!-- It's drinkable much earlier but it's the same thing as jar aging weed ! -  I told D.D. I was gonna run Strawberry next but No !-- Watermelon !-- Dam !-- It and coconut wine be hard to get right !-- Couple weeks I'll have an empty fermenter or I could just build me another ?-- I never did like the taste of beer so that's out !--  Water melon wine it is then !-- One day I'm get me some new yeast !-- 

View attachment 20180507_162227.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 7, 2018)

Hey ya’ll, we here!!! How we doin?


----------



## thegloman (May 7, 2018)

Made it!


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2018)

Hey RE, nice to see you here in the new digs.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 7, 2018)

Makin some compost tea, worm castings, fish emulsion, liquified kelp & molasses...we’ll check it in the morning...what else should I be putting in there?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 7, 2018)

Hey thanks for the reply gloman...I don’t have a lot of serious pain at this point but it is quite annoying so I’d like to figure out an alternative and nip it now if I can...I first noticed it a couple of years ago but in the last year and a half it has become an issue...what kinda diet changes did you make? I seem to be growing only high cbd types lately. They all seem to have enough thc in them to get my lightweight a*s high so I don’t need worry about thc...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 8, 2018)

The wifey and I just had the last of some cbd chocolate I made the other day...pretty tastey stuff she says, and I agree. So tomorrow I get to make some mo...I got about 4 flavors of cbd now...thanks to Rose, Umbra and MP...big thanks to you guys...!


----------



## thegloman (May 8, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Hey thanks for the reply gloman...I don’t have a lot of serious pain at this point but it is quite annoying so I’d like to figure out an alternative and nip it now if I can...I first noticed it a couple of years ago but in the last year and a half it has become an issue...what kinda diet changes did you make? I seem to be growing only high cbd types lately. They all seem to have enough thc in them to get my lightweight a*s high so I don’t need worry about thc...



I was a koolade junkie back in the day which was a big no no for a diabetic. So I gave up sugar.
Then I started being careful about carbs.  Basicly changed from a typical batchler diet to a reasonably healthy one.  It Does make a difference. Then any exercise type activity gets the blood moving like it should.
 I also cut out drinking and smoking. (Tobbacco).
It's smart to nip it before it gets too bad.  I had a real rough time till I made the changes.  Then it takes time for your body to heal.


----------



## thegloman (May 8, 2018)

Morning y'all!
2RE. I had to do a big 180 on my diet.  Cut out sugar and carbs, start eating lots more veggies and salads.   Quit smoking tobacco and cut my drinking to MAYBE a beer a month. Now that its getting warm out I do have A beer more often.  Maybe 2 a week if I been working outside.  Clean living and healthy diet and as much activity as you can stand make a big difference.  Its hard to be active when your feet hurt all the time.
I believe the weed has TRUELY made my neuropathy reverse.
I recommend it to everybody.


----------



## umbra (May 8, 2018)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2018)

good morning, we need to get Keef in here, be back .


----------



## Keef (May 8, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Technology hates me !-- Did U know the user name "Keef " is already being used ?-- I was civilized !-- I ain't shoot nothing !--
Thanks Rose !-
What we doing today ?-- I got da wild woman on the road back to Austin !-- Got some babies to move to Aero later !-- Then plan the genocide of some white flies !-- I mean I want each and everyone of them and they momma -Daddy and cousins to die !--


----------



## Keef (May 8, 2018)

The Gloman was a kool-aid junkie ?-- I got that beat as a long time morphine junkie !-- Stuff was killing me !- Now I don't go to the doctor unless D.D. make me !-- I could understand going for a culture if I had a suspected infect !


----------



## Keef (May 8, 2018)

Well D.D. say she want me to devote half the grow to high CBD plants !-- I said then I'm need more lights boxes and stuff !-- The negotiations got heated !-- So I'm be devoting half the dam grow to high CBD !--( I was gonna do it anyway but I had to throw a fit just because !)--
Rose -- Umbra ya'll did good !-- I've only bloomed the CBD Crew's Indica- x- Valentine and I got the Pennywise -x- Valentine coming up next !-- She want high CBD?-- I'll hook her up !-- I kept a CBD I-x- Valentine male and if it's OK with Rose and Umbra I'll bloom a piece of him with the Pennywise and have a CBD indica with them and make babies !-- If U want every time I bloom one those crosses ya'll did I could breed it to him ?-- Might increase the number of phenos that come out high CBD ?-- The Pennywise is just a sprout so that won't happen soon !
I got a promise of more lights and stuff later !-- I didn't really need anything so I'm call it a win !-- She really liked those high CBD caps !


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2018)

Like the new forum setup.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2018)

By the way,,thats OGRE.


----------



## thegloman (May 8, 2018)

Keef said:


> The Gloman was a kool-aid junkie ?-- I got that beat as a long time morphine junkie !-- Stuff was killing me !- Now I don't go to the doctor unless D.D. make me !-- I could understand going for a culture if I had a suspected infect !



Well, I didn't mention the opiate addiction.  I used to be on methadone and then oxycodone. Comming off methadone is way worse than heroin but a slow tapering off and again, LOTS of weed helped me quit the opioids completely.  I have other issues that caused me to need opiates for several years. Knees, fantom pain from the traumatic hand amputation and back problems.
Now I rarely need anything more than a good dose of thc/cbd. When I do, I make poppy pod tea but only when the weed isn't enuff.
Op's used to be fun, but the fun ran out a LONG time ago.


----------



## thegloman (May 8, 2018)

http://blog.sonomechanics.com/blog/...5ZU-GserpMt21SiPMYWAzPdp7kPwsg&_hsmi=62746375

Yo Keef!  Check this link out.  Nano emulsion stabilizer.  I wonder if it would work with a small ultrasonic jewellery cleaner?


----------



## umbra (May 8, 2018)

different opioids will trigger different receptors. In the body building world they use nubain. Different receptor than heroin. One is the Mu receptor the other kappa. It will cause kinds of addiction issues if you mix them. I have seen a heroin junkie shoot nubain and go into withdrawals while high. Complex problem, no easy answers.


----------



## yarddog (May 8, 2018)

Weedhopper, you growing again??


----------



## umbra (May 8, 2018)

Been smoking bunch of different weed, testers job is never done. Grape pearl is a good one, I'm liking it. Mimosa is a hit, sour punch is out of the park, lol. But, ... I'm addicted to sour dubb x BoC.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 8, 2018)

Busy day today, gardening and makin a cbd topical...still in progress but a couple pics of the garden...the outdoor weed is not big enough to waste pic space yet...that was a bit tricky trying to upload those pics but I think I got it down now...


----------



## ness (May 9, 2018)

Morning OFC.   Got a couple of girls to transplant.  And, going to feed one old plant to see how she'll take to the plant food I got.  If it works out, I will feed the rest of the girIs much needed feeding.  I hope all goes well.

RE, very nice garden you got going there.  It's going to be tasty.

Morning Rose, what happen to the smilies faces?  Hope, your outside grow goes smoothly.  Sending Green mojo your way.  Outside I go.


----------



## ness (May 9, 2018)

Morning OFC.

 just trying to figure out how to post pictures again.  This is Luna


----------



## ness (May 9, 2018)

That's strange.  I posted a another good morning post and it disappeared.  Well, all is well, outside to transplant two girls.  Have a good day OFC.


----------



## thegloman (May 9, 2018)

Gooood morning OFC!
We have much needed rain today!
I tripped out to the big garden and things are comming up nicely.  Beans cabbage and broccolli are going crazy.  
I'm hoping this rain will be enuff to get the corn and melons going too.
I have 2 GT X BOC X BBSN beginning to flower indoors and a jock horror auto X black jack in the greenhouse blooming and stretching like crazy.  Jock horror from nirvana turned out to be pretty good last year.
Hope y'all have a great green day!


----------



## umbra (May 9, 2018)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 9, 2018)

Good morning, didn’t get my topical finished last night so I’ll hopefully wrap it up today...I did get a little pot infused chocolate done and after pouring into the molds, I proceeded to clear out the bowl with my finger and that is probably why I didn’t finish the other...I got severely hammered...so I’ll try again this morning...Cheers!


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2018)

Good rainy morning!  I bet you did get hammered RE... live and learn huh. Your gardens sure look nice up there.
Gloman, your garden sounds lovely. 
Yarddog, so nice to see you again. how are you and your grows? 
Ness, luna looks like a sweet girl. We will have to find our smilies. 
Have a good day each of you.


----------



## Budlight (May 9, 2018)

Good day everyone


----------



## bwanabud (May 9, 2018)

Big storms moving in tonite, expecting high winds and hail...possible tornadoes, time to button down the hatches.

At least I got the grass cut, time to gather up the animals and close up the barn.


----------



## Trump (May 9, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (May 9, 2018)

Well d*mn, I just got settled down in the garden shade with my cigar,and beer and doobie... tuned in to the baseball game only to find my sf giants trailing the Phillies by 10 runs...may as well change the station now...
I did finish my cannabis topical, well it’s not finished yet but it is cooling to room temp and hopefully becoming a creamy substance that’ll ease my feet from some of the crap they’re going thru...we shall see...
Rose, my lady banks is all done(a shame it happens so quickly) but this one is just getting started. I have a yellow one that is getting ready to show off as well...I need to do a little trimming on this one too...


----------



## Budlight (May 9, 2018)

Oh look at that  that  we have a like button now that is an  awesome  feature how is everyone’s evening going
 This is how I feel in the backyard of my new house it’s almost like a fishbowl with the people above me looking down on into my yard


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 9, 2018)

I think I know how you feel Bud, I don’t have anyone living above me but they are very close on all four sides...I live in a senior community and for the most part it is just very quiet but sometimes I enjoy making a bit of noise...be it a saw or a guitar...


----------



## umbra (May 10, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. Trying to get garden, yard, and pool all ready. Want get a couple brews going. Might do some cider.


----------



## ness (May 10, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Day is young.  Time to fill the bowl and kick back in the yard and enjoy.  Suppose to get in the 90's and humid.   Enjoying the morning before it gets to hot.


----------



## Budlight (May 10, 2018)

Good morning everyone Umbra that cider sounds tasty  Off to do some transplanting sure not happy with the flavours I got out of this last run I just really miss the flavour of my Mendocino purp that I had The more I think about all the strains that I lost moving out here the more it really upsets me because I’ll just never get them back one of my other favourites it was my deep chunk grape ape that I was gifted back in the day I think it was  created around the same time  Umbra  started making his blueberry strain  is when that deep chunk  cross was created Hope everyone’s off to an excellent start this morning


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- U don't want to be around me right now !-- White Flies are destroying the grow !-- I'm losing stuff right and left !-- I'm frustrated and having anger management issues to put it politely !-- Figure I'll just work my way thru the rage and get back to it !-- Ain't nobody can fix it but me !-- Growing weed is easy !-- Just throw some seed in the dirt and Poof !-- Perfectly manicured jar aged bud just pops out the ground !--


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2018)

I may have to take the grow down and start over-- I been running this constant rotation for what 5 years !-- I am not liking the idea of starting over !--


----------



## Budlight (May 10, 2018)

Keef I know how you feel I just finished losing everything the one plant I had for like almost 10 years


----------



## Budlight (May 10, 2018)

Keef You need to order a stronger bugs


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 10, 2018)

Good morning ofc, gonna be a nice day here...I wish you the best with yer fly’s Keef. I got aphids in my garden but I’m gonna hit’m this morning with some tomato leaf spray and see what happens...good luck!


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2018)

I got to do something Bud !-- I used ladybugs and green lace wings and they just died or had no effect !-- I'm using SNS ?- Now --but they have done the damage already !-- I did some breeding so I got the genetics to start over !-- Some things just can't be replaced !-- Ya'll been telling me grow bigger plants so I guess it may be that time ! -- The thing that bothers me most is I'm end up having to buy some !-- I like what I grow !-- I'm keeping fighting these bastids and save what I can if I can !-- What's that stuff Azomax ?-- I'd use holy water if I thought it would help !


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2018)

Good morning peeps,
Keef, i hear ya, maybe you should start over, i don't know. I hate bugs so much.
Re, this is a miniature climber named
*Jeanne Lajoie



*


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2018)

Maybe so Rose ?-- Bugs be the enemy !-- If I shut down I may start polishing this place up -- fresh paint and stuff - Then sell it and get up closer to D.D. !-- Got enough equity in it to do well !
Ness -- Gloman-- Giggy -- and I'll get some seed out to Bud soon !-- These Blackberry Snow Lotus crosses all have a similar terp profile when they fairly fresh -- There is something happening in the jar !-- Not sure what exactly is developing but it's a good thing !-- There was no question about potency but I was disappointed they all tasted pretty much the same !-- That is changing after only bout a month in a jar !-- They gonna be something to be proud of !


----------



## ness (May 10, 2018)

Keef sorry about the issue with your bugs.  I have though seeds you sent me, all package like you sent.  I'll send them back to you if you need them.  I still have seeds from the 1st bash you sent me and thankful for.


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2018)

No Ness !-- Thank U but I got plenty seed from those crosses !-- --U grow them !-- They gonna be bad to the bone !-- I've had most of them in a pipe !-- If U get a purple girl out those Purple Haze -x- BBSL U should be ready to clone it !-- They may be rare but I think there will be some !-- Same with the Snow Desiel -x- BBSL-- The one I got make potent pink bud ! About the grow I'm gonna wait and do nothing hasty !-- I fought the spidermites to a stand still then finally won the battle !-- I have to be able to beat these and any other bugs that show up !-- Cause they will eventually !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 10, 2018)

Here is my outdoor weed garden. A coupl’a auto’s, both supposed to have some good cbd. I’ve grown the Amnesia cbd before but this new dinamed is supposed to have much more cbd...for me, the autos are just much quicker and I can’t have 6’ trees in my back yard...lol


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2018)

Got too many flying law dogs around here so no outside for me for now !-- 
RE -- I've never grown an auto !-- I have often had strong words for them -- I can't clone them so they've been pretty useless to me !-- I've come around some -- If I need a quick turn around for supply maybe I give them a try !-- 
That means a lot coming from someone who once said --Auto's are an abomination and should he wiped off the face of the earth !-- How can U take a race horse like the Widow and breed it to a plow horse roderalias and call it an Auto Widow ?-- It ain't the Widow anymore !---- I'm just fessing up to what's already in print !-- Fact is I might have to grow some and see !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 10, 2018)

I think they are useful in certain situations. Of course I have a growing season that would accommodate a photo period easily but like I said, I can grow at least two crops worth in one season with autos and they won’t get out of hand size wise. Plus having a shorter grow season allows me to get on the road and go places without having to be away from my plants or being tied down at home...


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2018)

I see your point RE !-- I thought I best just fess up before someone else brought it up !-- Head injury can give U tunnel vision !-- For me it has been about the one plant from a variety that shined -- Then I just keep cloning her !
Since I can't clone Auto's I just wrote them off !--


----------



## thegloman (May 10, 2018)

Keef, I'm sorry about your bugs bro.
You Know I'm an organic pharmer but there ARE times when you Have to revert to some chems.  Just a suggestion so you don't lose your whole grow. You could use an insecticide to kill off all the flys, let the plants grow out and wash them off and continue rather than start over.  I hate chems. But I hate losing my whole grow too.
I still have plenty seed left you sent me too so if you need just say the word.


----------



## thegloman (May 10, 2018)

P.S.   I tried the jock horror auto from Nirvana and was presently surprised.
Really, you should give them a try for fast turn around.  
I did cross black jack into the jock horror and it retained its auto properties.  I have 1 now in the greenhouse about 3' in the early stage of flower while all the others are vegging right along.


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2018)

Thanks G but I ain't heard no fat lady sing yet !-- I got plenty seed varieties!-- If I lose it all there are only a couple I can't replace !-- I got seed to stuff I never even had in a pipe !-- Plus if I did need seed ?-- I know some high people in low places !-- I'm good !-- Fate just saying it's time to do something different ?--


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2018)

RE did give me an idea that hadn't occurred to me !-- A genetically doubled Auto !-- I would need a male and female !--- They would take longer -- - I'm take the time and go back over all my reference material !-- Then I'm have to get proficient at feminizing seed ! -- Won't happen fast but it will happen !-- Just a personal goal !


----------



## bwanabud (May 10, 2018)

Mity Wash will beat them into submission in very short order.


----------



## St_Nick (May 10, 2018)

bwanabud said:


> Mity Wash will beat them into submission in very short order.


I used 7evin dust last year when I got spider mites.  Everyone uses it on veggies around here and all I'll say is that weed smoked well.


----------



## St_Nick (May 10, 2018)

I gots to get used to this new software.  Jeesh!,  go away for a few days and look what happens!


----------



## bwanabud (May 10, 2018)

When I go to eradicate mites, I go nuclear on the SOB's,,,catch em early and wipe out the eggs too, I stay on a 5 day cycle of treatments till they're all dead bastages.

YMMV


----------



## Budlight (May 11, 2018)

Umbra  how close do you think those lemon tree s1 are going to taste to the real thing


----------



## umbra (May 11, 2018)

probably pretty close


----------



## umbra (May 11, 2018)

umbra said:


> probably pretty close


I bought 2 packs


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2018)

Good morning all. Another rainy day here in my corner.  I put my babies out and it has rained every day since. oh well.  nice cool start for them. So i am at 8 weeks today for my indoor. My papaya rose hermied all over the place, i ended up taking her outdoors to finish this week. Papaya always hermies. darn it. i do like the smoke.  Kimbo kush is filling up with purple oil, lovely strain.  Can't wait to be smoking this grow. one more week?
I hope you all have a good day. I am going with a friend to get that ear piercing done to prevent migraines. It is at a tatoo parlor.. Maybe i get me a big ole piercing or a tatt. LOL, i am too old.


----------



## St_Nick (May 11, 2018)

Hey folks.  I been working in the garden this morning.  My vegg room is 'sploding.  An application of clonex to my cuttings and everything I started took.  My BOC are doing well and all of my CBD crosses came up.  I may have to let my Nuerse Larry mother go but no worries, I got 8 clones of her.


----------



## Budlight (May 11, 2018)

umbra said:


> I bought 2 packs


 I’m trying to talk the wife into letting me buy a pack seeing’s  how I missed out on all the other good tasty stuff they have


----------



## Budlight (May 11, 2018)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Keef (May 11, 2018)

Is it still morning ?-- I'm around !-- I'm be able to save most of veg. -- Might not lose that much in bloodlines but bloom is toast !-- So I nurse veg back to health and continue to march ! -- I hate bugs !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 11, 2018)

Good morning ofc, sunshine here in ncal...yesterday I worked my butt off building a wall that is to be a prop at my sons wedding coming up. Good thing I medicated well before bed but I’m still sore and creaking this morning...more meds I guess...
Wishing everyone a good day...


----------



## Keef (May 11, 2018)

What up RE !-- I know how that feels!-- I'm kinda cheap on how I spend my pain !-- Hot as hell today but it is just starting to warm up !-- I'm hauling water this morning !-- I hate hauling water !--- Used up my RO water box so gotta run more !
Work it Nick !-- That's  good news about the grow and if clones works for don't run out !-- Let that momma Nurse do her stuff this summer !-- 
I had some stuff in early bloom I'm chop into clones -- I got some safer soap and I'm dunk the cuts before moving them back to veg!-- Even if I loose some I probably end up with a healthy cut of most stuff !-- I got one more little harvest then Wednesday bloom be empty !-- When things get healthy and happy again I fire up the rotation again !


----------



## Keef (May 11, 2018)

I see we got a new auto censor !-- I said it's hot as H-e-l-l !


----------



## thegloman (May 11, 2018)

Howdy y'all!
ROTFL!!!! Keef, you Are a character. Lol

Ok, I am going to order some high cbd seeds for my dog.
Can anyone suggest a heavy cbd producer with next to 0% thc?
I'm not too concerned with terps in it as it will all get turned into oil.


----------



## Keef (May 11, 2018)

Morning Gloman !-- I'll have to put the auto censor thru it's paces see what it do ?-- Do what U gotta do to keep ole Barney kicking it but I'm be able to save my breeding pair of CBD Crew's Indica- x- Valentine and I got a couple Pennywise -x- Valentine sprouts so I make us some seed when I get the rotation rolling again !-- Grow Barney his own field !-- Ya'll know this ole one handed farmer use a tractor to grow weed ?-- Cuz I gotta bust out of here sometimes next day or so and pick up the fixins for a run of Watermelon Wine !-- It's a hard one !--I got a empty 5 gallon bucket and proper lid I need to modify to accept an airlock !-- I thought maybe one those other 2 buckets of blueberry would be closer to finishing but them airlocks doing a tap dance -- We a ways from blueberry Merlot yet !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 11, 2018)

I have not been able to grow and high cbd that didn’t have thc enough to get me high...I’m a lightweight though but I suspect your dog might be too as far as thc is concerned. I’m hopeful about my new autoflower though...they say it’ll have next to no thc and up to 14% cbd...
Dinamed by Dinamed...
tried to post a link but couldn’t from my phone and I left my iPad somewhere unknown...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 11, 2018)

I have not been able to grow a high cbd that didn’t have thc enough to get me high...I’m a lightweight though but I suspect your dog might be too as far as thc is concerned. I’m hopeful about my new autoflower though...they say it’ll have next to no thc and up to 14% cbd...
Dinamed by dinafem
I tried to post a link but my phone would not allow...


----------



## Keef (May 11, 2018)

RE -- we just need to boost your tolerance !-- I think the CBDs work better with some THC !-- I made cannacaps with my first run of high CBD I probably won't be smoking it so I don't care about terp profile !-- We'll see how it turns out but I want to mess around with mixing some pressed oils for e-cig cartridges later !-- Different people got different tolerances and stuff !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 11, 2018)

I’m workin on my tolerance daily...I took a big long break from everyday smokin while I was raisin my family...now I’m workin on being a pot growin pothead...I agree about having some thc in there but it’s easy to get soma that...I’m hoping for some pure as possible cbd for experimental purposes...lol


----------



## Keef (May 11, 2018)

RE there is Charlotte's Web also known as AC/DC should be what U looking for -If U can find it --(U won't find it as Charlotte's Web)  some of these crosses Rose and Umbra did might fit the bill too !-- No doubt U need some high CBD very low THC to work with -- I'm be doing some stuff too -
After watching that Celite and charcoal vacuum filtration link Umbra posted I gots myself an idea !-- The doctors and research people can't study the plant so it's pretty much up to us to figure it out ! -- I'm into MMJ but I gotta have my dank !-- I'm have to read that post Angie made about the new software see if I can figure out how to post pic and how the PM system works !-- I'll get used to it eventually but I miss the old system !


----------



## Keef (May 11, 2018)

About once a week or more after watching the news I think I should just crawl back under my rock and go dark until we get back out the 1950s !-- School is out up in there !----
( means no class) !-- Well at least we got peace in the middle east !-- I guess the Koreas are next ?--


----------



## ness (May 11, 2018)

Afternoon OFC.  Didn't get anything done today, except watering veg's.  I got the White Widow to repot tomorrow, and the girls will be set in the pots there going to grow in for the season.   I'll post picture as soon, as I upload them.  Hot day today in the 90's.  I'm staying inside for the rest of the day.  Well, it's 420 for me.


----------



## ness (May 11, 2018)

The picture I posted is Button's.  She is a good old girl.  She like to bark at least once a day.  Luckily it does not last for long.


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2018)

thegloman said:


> Howdy y'all!
> ROTFL!!!! Keef, you Are a character. Lol
> 
> Ok, I am going to order some high cbd seeds for my dog.
> ...


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2018)

Gloman, i will send you some, shoot me your addy.  I have new Franks gift/Valentine still on the plant, but they should be good ones, they won't be ready for a month but i can send you more. Do you need oil too?  Keef, i haven't forgotten you.  we didn't do piercings, she chickened out.


----------



## Keef (May 11, 2018)

Hey Rose !-- No hurry on the seed but I do want  Nurse Larry back if U have any seed U can spare !-- I'm chopping some plants from early bloom up into clones dunking them in safe soap before rooting !-- I tried the lady bugs and green lace wings but the white flies were already outta hand !-- I just need a good prevention routine !-- I'm bout tired of these boxes too !-- It was a good place to start to figure out what works and what don't my aero boxes work just fine but I need to change the nute water more often and I got too many boxes for that !-- I been feeling the need to build a new system knowing what I've learned from my boxes -- They still gonna be great for cloning !-- When they blow the whistle I will be able to produce clones in large numbers ready for veg !-- I needs me about a 3 car garage size grow !-- U do know that sometimes the right hand don't know what the left hand is up to ?-- I ain't up to nothing !


----------



## bwanabud (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Keef (May 11, 2018)

What up Bwana ?-- Dogs look guilty to me !-- Even dogs be trying to blame someone else !-- Lots of that going around lately !

It's Friday night !-- Wanna get high ?-- Nevermind !-- Buncha  Stoners already high !-- I got the Oracles out tonight !---Me and other Keef working the tarot and rune stones -- and a little plumb Bob pendulum--We looking for something old !--


----------



## bwanabud (May 11, 2018)

Hey Keef,
Those dogs look guilty as sin 

Sorry just got back from in my test Lab, kicking some new strains around for thought.

Left





Center 




Right









26 days


----------



## thegloman (May 12, 2018)

Brawana bud that's a dang good looking grow setup you got there! 

Thanks Rose!  I'm about half way thru the bottle you sent me so I don't need any yet.
I think I would like to start some high cbd plants for Barney both indoor and outdoor.  I think there is still time to get some pretty good size to the outdoor plants before they go into bloom.
My greenhouse is full right now but soon there will be an opening where the jock horror is and my back 40 patch has Lots of room. Its funny how every year I fuss n dote over my girlz outside cuz I imagine they aren't growing fast enuff.  At the end I Always have more than I can reasonably use.  I guess its passion that fuels me.  Lol
Here we are still waiting on trees to fill out and flowers to bloom.  Iris is always first but only a couple have buds on them yet.  My zinnia are only about 2" tall yet and the poppies are just sprouting.   Ill send you my address again.

Keef you right brother!  I use the tractor as much as I can for my weed pharming.   My neighbor has a large post hole digger that fits my tractor that allows me to dig out 24" diameter holes 4' deep that I fill with the Good stuff.  I figured out that if I leave the stalk there its easy to find and reuse the same hole. Just remove a little old dirt and fill in with new super soil then drench in tea. Looking like I can use the same holes several years.

2RE I think you're right about including some thc but I can blend in all that I need once I have the cbd.  I don't want to get my Barney boy stoned unless I have to keep him down in his kennel.  I'm no fan of cages or leashes n collars.  Fortunately for my dogs we live in the country on about 40 acres. No need to make them wear such things.  I know how bad I hated being in a cage and I just hate making them be confined. Only for healing injuries do I lock them down.


----------



## thegloman (May 12, 2018)

Rose I haven't figured out how to PM yet so Ill send email.
Thanks!


----------



## ness (May 12, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  I see everyone is busy farming, dwyl.  I'm still waiting on my bank card, to order my new T5's replacement Led's bulbs.  That is all, I can do for a light system at this time around.  This is the third go around with the bank.  I'm not happy, plants aren't happy.   Plus, I need bat guano.  I hate these waiting games. 

bwanabud, beautiful set up and grow you have going on.   When, I get into my back room to start a new grow area, I was thinking of making a base close to the floorer like you have going on.  It's looking nice.


----------



## thegloman (May 12, 2018)

Anybody figure out how to send PMs yet?  
Danged if I can figure it out!


----------



## umbra (May 12, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. The wake n bake has me in a fog, lol. Got a few cuts in the mail and have had them in isolation after spraying them. Finally letting them out. Shrom, orange glue, and blackberry kush.


----------



## St_Nick (May 12, 2018)

Good morning all,  80 and rising here.  I think I'll go fishing today.


----------



## bwanabud (May 12, 2018)

thegloman said:


> Anybody figure out how to send PMs yet?
> Danged if I can figure it out!



Glo, just click on the member's name,,,click the button that say's "start conversation"...good to go


----------



## St_Nick (May 12, 2018)

A shot of the veg room and my solution to bugs in the grow room


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2018)

Good morning, look at all the beauty up in here. Bwana, just beautiful,  St Nick you have some good stuff going in there, looks like.  Gloman, passion, we all have that for this herb.  I got your email, thank you. i will get on that today.  We are on week 8 of my indoor, i am getting pretty excited to smoke all that stuff, and squish some too. 
Umbra, i think i am catching your seed problem.


----------



## Keef (May 12, 2018)

What up O.F.C.?-- Sorry got lost in the grow !-- Fell in on those white flies with a safe soap spray!-- The grow is hurt but it'll recover -- Nick an AC cover wouldn't help me any !-- We all in different situations -- Down here where we hardly ever get even a bug killing frost we got super bugs !--and the grow is not isolated well-- I tried to use lady bugs and green lace wings instead of spraying and that was a mistake -- The bugs kept multiplying -- By the time I said "F" this !-- The damage had been done -We live and learn !-- Bugs breathe thru thier skin --U put a film over those breathing holes the bug suffocates !-- In aero I can pull my plants out and turn them upside down and spray the bottom of the leaves where evil lives !-- Shake them off and put them back in they grow hole !-- I probably start treating every 2 weeks or so like Bwana says he does !-- I also need a better AC -- I'm having trouble staying below 80 by mid afternoon and it's gonna get hotter !--
We on it !


----------



## St_Nick (May 12, 2018)

No bigger then your plants are I would mix up a 5 gallon bucket of Dawn dishwashing soap and dunk 'em.  Several times in fact.  It kills a lotta the little bugs


----------



## Keef (May 12, 2018)

Yeah Nick we gonna work on that -- Dawn would probably do fine but I eat a lot of my weed and I don't want to be farting soap bubbles !-- Last time I dunked like U said I had mixed my solution 50 times too strong -- Didn't turn out well !-- I can do it with a very mild soap like Castille or this safer soap -


----------



## bwanabud (May 12, 2018)

As all of you know, the bugs aren't the real problem....it's the eggs.

Kill em all, in veg and very early flower.


----------



## St_Nick (May 12, 2018)

I got the borg a couple of grows ago and as a result I now grow in a sealed environment. Well, at least I have layers of defense.  That air conditioner cools a room which has 2 additional rooms in it. They get fed cool air from the ac room via 6 inch ducts and the heat goes out carbon filters through the ceiling.  Since its all brand new I'll have to see if it works but I never want spyder mites again!


----------



## Keef (May 12, 2018)

I know that's right Nick -- The Borg is da devil but I ain't gonna live in fear that they might show up !-- I'm in the trenches during prohibition to learn to deal with what will show up when they turn me loose !-- I feel I have to learn to face the Borg  plus any other creature after the grow and win everytime ! -- I'd rather they show up now on some little plants than on a bigger grow with bigger plants and not know what to do !-- This is school for me !-- I'm getting better but I got some more stuff to learn for sure !


----------



## bwanabud (May 12, 2018)

Once the Borg infiltrates your virgin space, they can be a mofo to get rid of no matter the industrial grade pesticide of choice.

From gifted clones, to non-sterile grow media in a bag...they find their way in. Walking in the grass, picking them up on your shoes, visiting a local grow show, they are hitchhiking along for the ride. A perfect environment with no predators, mean they multiply fast. If you have an infestation treat every 2 days, then maintain in 5 day cycles...once they're under control just treat every 2 weeks for the rest of your life, because in dormancy they will raise their ugly heads again.

I've had fabulous results from Mity, and buy it on Amazon for $74 for 10 gallons delivered,,,pre-mixed and ready to kill. Spray under the leafs heavy in the dark, that's where the eggs are at...spray the tops 2 hours before the lights come on.

Happy killing


----------



## Keef (May 12, 2018)

I -- 2nd what Bwana said about killing the eggs too !-- My 1st experience with bugs when I started growing again was them dam dog pecker knots-- They knats are just a nuisance but the larvae be down there munching on your roots where U can see them !-- I was trying to treat a nute deficiency !-- That's when I change to water !-- I guess I coulda went with DWC or a drip and drain system but that aero cloner was easy to copy on a larger scale so here I am !
I'm on my way to drip and drain tables !-- More or less ?
But not here !-- I got a little better handle on it now and run a bunch of varieties looking for unusual stuff and found some stuff !-- I think my Master Kush be the only variety I bought seed for and I been running her a couple years !-- No need for seed !- U guys have sent me fire more than once !--


----------



## Keef (May 12, 2018)

Bwana one day maybe ole Keef get to go to a weed store !-- For now !-- In Texas they hunt us growers like animals !
Then U got the cartels too !--I envy U guys in the free states !
Growing weed down here be a risky business and if I moved any they would be on me like stink on sheet !-- I've mentioned that task force the po-po got round here !-- They bust someone with anything other than Mexican brick weed the case goes to the task force charged with tracing it back to the source !-- I don't want to be a feather in some law dogs hat !--


----------



## bwanabud (May 12, 2018)

Keef,
I live in a very unfriendly weed state, you have a better chance in court as a pedophile than a grower. We couldn't even buy beer on Sunday till a few years ago, still can't buy liqueur(not that I drink it).


----------



## Keef (May 12, 2018)

Then U do know what I'm talking about !--There's a law on the books that they can give U up to 99 years for making a cannabis extract --  All to stop us from growing a plant ?--
One day we be free Cuz but look what they've created in us !-- Minimum plant count ?--sure that's all I got !-- I could live with that !-- Texas is changing but ever so slow !-- Houston -Austin and San Antonio have or will soon have ordinances that allow the po-po to give U a ticket for less than 2 oz. Now if they could convince the cops to just give U a ticket !-- Most of them ignore it and give U the optional beat down for free !-After U in handcuffs so U can't even defend yourself !- Mane I am allergic to handcuffs and I can't take an as* whooping like when I was younger !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 12, 2018)

Good afternoon ofc, been gone a bit but home now. My son took me to a concert last night in Oakland, saw “as the crow flies” Chris Robinson doing his old band the “black crows”...a whole lotta fun! Now I’m home and need me a nap so guess I’ll lite up and have a nap! Cheers...


----------



## Keef (May 12, 2018)

We went to the Black Crows in New Orleans but D.D. sick before it started or not long after and we had to leave !
Hey ya'll that  high CBD tincture they sell ?-- Just an olive oil extraction ?-- I would like coconut better !-- Wonder how strong those drops are ?-- I got no way to measure THC/CBD content I just have to judge by effect !-- D.D. been having some problems with migraines and there has to be a better way than getting shots in the temple and all about the head and shoulders ?-- I gotta find another way !-- Needles don't bother me a bit long as I'm on the dull end !-- but I am not a fan when they pointed at me !-- 
Anyway I need a formula to knock out migraines!-- Any suggestions ?


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 12, 2018)

I notice lots of post here,,so im going to ask a question. Will MG potting soil work if i dont have anything else to start seedlings?


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2018)

What about those dearth piercings Keef? My gf is going to do it as soon as she is able. 80% benefit. I hope it could help DD. 
Gloman, and Keef and anyone else, yesterday someone said they don't want thc in the cbd? or something like that? I need to tell you that the medicine I make always has a bit of a THC indica strain added . I figure 15 % but that is only a guess. I think cbd and thc are just part of the picture of all the cannabinoids. I always go back to the oncologist that told me use all the varieties of plants you can get to make a good medicine.  So, although we don't want our people and pets stoned, a bit of thc is indicated.    my 2 cents


----------



## St_Nick (May 12, 2018)

Weedman2018 said:


> I notice lots of post here,,so im going to ask a question. Will MG potting soil work if i dont have anything else to start seedlings?



Yes but yer weed may taste oily


----------



## St_Nick (May 12, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> What about those dearth piercings Keef? My gf is going to do it as soon as she is able. 80% benefit. I hope it could help DD.
> Gloman, and Keef and anyone else, yesterday someone said they don't want thc in the cbd? or something like that? I need to tell you that the medicine I make always has a bit of a THC indica strain added . I figure 15 % but that is only a guess. I think cbd and thc are just part of the picture of all the cannabinoids. I always go back to the oncologist that told me use all the varieties of plants you can get to make a good medicine.  So, although we don't want our people and pets stoned, a bit of thc is indicated.    my 2 cents



I think that comment was in reference to puppy meds Rose, but I could be mistaken.  Around here they market a CBD tincture that comes in 10, 20, and 30% concentrations.  Made from Hemp though so I can't tell you much about it.  I mixed it with my vape pen cartridge for my panic attacks, seemed to help if it had enuff thc in the cartidge


----------



## Keef (May 12, 2018)

Weed man welcome to MP and the O.F.C. -- This is where most of the answers live !-- I don't know much bout dirt farming but we got plenty that do !-- 
Rose I forgot about U making that post about piercing for migraines-- I'll pass that on to D.D. pollen is bad now and she spent several hours in the ER last night as a patient instead of a nurse !-- I sent her back with a sack of caps made from that CBD Crew's Indica -x- Valentine !-- I think they helping !-- She'd had a migraine earlier then locked up with  bronchitis or something like it !-- She's laid up trying to get better !-- I be glad when we can get rid of this place and get me up closer to her work and cut out the apartment and this expensive as* beach house !-- May not be expensive some places but it is to me !


----------



## Keef (May 12, 2018)

So I was window shopping at seedfinders -- I want a cherry with very noticable undertones and/or grape too !-- Indica or mostly indica !-- What's up with this Cherry Kush or is there a better one and a grape indica ?-- about a 60 day or less finisher !-- Don't care what it's called I just want no doubt about what flavor it is !--Any feed back ?--


----------



## thegloman (May 12, 2018)

I think it was me saying I wanted to find a strain with very high cbd and very low or no thc to make medicine for Barney. 
Rose, your oil hasn't gotten him stoned that I could tell. He's bright and play full. Hmmm now that I think about it, he does seem to have the munchies a bit more. Lol!


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2018)

My girlfriends poodle is eating more, the munchies are real. LOL  I think the best meds have a bit of thc. 

Keef do you have mail?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 12, 2018)

So far all of my high cbd plants have had ample thc for me...and just about the right amount I think....
My girls tonight out in the garden...
Left amnesia CBD, right Dinamed CBD, both auto’s


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 13, 2018)

No problem St Nick,,ill just add Grape Juice,,that should help with the oily taste...lol 
Was just wondering if it would be to much ferts for seeds.
Thanks anyway. Sorry if it was a dumb question.


----------



## thegloman (May 13, 2018)

Morning y'all! 
Weedman, I used MG soil for my first several years all the way through the grow with no problems.  I never noticed an oily taste but I DID make a lot of it into rso.
I have since gone to making my own super soil to grow in mostly cuz these other old farts do who really know their business.
I Will say, since I switched I have Way less problems with disease and even bugs.  I guess a very healthy plant has better natural defence to that stuff.
I'm hooked on compost tea. It straightens out lots of problems before they happen.
This isn't a plug for any product but I did run across a product called "organic plant magic" that I make into a tea that's VERY easy to use. Just add water.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 13, 2018)

Thank you for your reply Sir. It works great on my Veggies,,so we will see how it does with these bagseed. It was real good weed. And yes i know it may Hermi,,but they are what i have right now.
Thanks again


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 13, 2018)

testing testing








no signature ?


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2018)

@weedman, welcome.  Miracle Grow is not a good medium for marijuana, if it has moisture crystals it is even worse. I am going to channel The Hemp Goddess here, one of the reasons cannabis costs so much is you really can't grow it on the cheap.  You need good soil, lights, unless you are outdoors, fans, nutrients. If all you have is MG, wait until you can get some decent soil.


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2018)

good morning all,
Mr rb made me wonderful coffee this morning, must be mothers day. 

I hope your coffee is good, and your pot strong this morning.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 13, 2018)

Happy Mothers day Rose and to all the moms out there,hope you have a great day......


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2018)

Thank you mr fist,  I hope you have the day off and are enjoying yourself.


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2018)

Joe, now i know, i will go look and see where we can add those sig's.  Ok, see the little person up on the top right corner? Click on  that and there is a signature link. try that please.


----------



## bwanabud (May 13, 2018)

Happy Mother's day Rose, relax and enjoy your day


----------



## bwanabud (May 13, 2018)

NOTE: Sig line not working


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2018)

Bwana, i loved your mothers day post. what a thoughtful wonderful post.   Let me try the sig again. i will report it tomorrow.


----------



## St_Nick (May 13, 2018)

G'morning everyone. Hope its a beautiful day for you all.  I went into the flower room this morning just before lights out and much to my dismay I had a huge male right in the middle of everthing.  I must have had blinders on.  Oh well.  He's gone now, well before he could do any damage.  Shame too as he was the only one of a 5-pack of skunk that came up.  Was looking good too.  Oh well, the life of a pot farmer.  I can use the room anyways.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 13, 2018)

Good morning ofc, happy mother’s day....
Here’s mine...She’s been gone a long time but she’s still right here...


----------



## umbra (May 13, 2018)

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## mrcane (May 13, 2018)

Good morning OFC 
  Happy Mother's day !!!!!
Been doing a little harvesting. .


----------



## Trump (May 13, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Yes but yer weed may taste oily




I call Bullcrap...Now MG is not the best soil to use for MJ nor is any other time release soil...please...explain How it "Taste oily"


----------



## Trump (May 13, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> So far all of my high cbd plants have had ample thc for me...and just about the right amount I think....
> My girls tonight out in the garden...
> Left amnesia CBD, right Dinamed CBD, both auto’s
> View attachment 248854



How do they yield?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 13, 2018)

I had 4 plants in my 4 sq ft grow cab and it was full, next time I’ll try just 2 or 3... but I got 5 oz from that small grow. Some plants did better than others and I don’t know how this compares to any average grow but it was my best harvest so far though it used a new diy growlight and different nutes than I had previously used. I’ll be growing outside now that good weather has arrived so I won’t be using the cab until fall...so I have yet to see how these autos will go...I need to control the height due to privacy in my back yard...I planted them in 3 gallon cloth pots so they should remain fairly short. Hopefully under 4 ft.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 13, 2018)

political name said:


> I call Bullcrap...Now MG is not the best soil to use for MJ nor is any other time release soil...please...explain How it "Taste oily"


Yesser Mr political name,,,,i kinda thought Nick was messing around. I took it as a joke. 
Ive seen grows with MG. They looked fine. I was just wondering if it was to much for Seedlings. Too late they are already popping thru. And yes i know there are better soils for growing, i just dont have any and these are bagseed im playing around with in containers, outside. My ground soil is a pain and full of rocks.
If they are oily,,ill use them for salve. Lol


----------



## St_Nick (May 13, 2018)

I was messing around with ya a little, MG has a bad name around here with us organic growers.  HOWEVER,  I have grown the same strain organically and again with MG and the flavor was completly different.  In my case it caused the weed to have a fuely taste. Not saying it wouldn't have done the same with Gen. hydro or something similar but that was my one and only experience


----------



## St_Nick (May 13, 2018)

Oh it was very effective, just made me cough my hiney off


----------



## Keef (May 13, 2018)

Bag seed and miracle grow ? -- I guess I been doing it all wrong ?


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2018)

Sounds like he is going to grow with crappy soil and crappy seeds. Best of luck. don't listen to us long time growers.


----------



## umbra (May 13, 2018)

There was this young man that joined our group as a novice grower. Today is his birthday, Yo YD happy Birthday again. He was trying hydroponics as his first grow using Nirvana $30 a pack seeds, almost as bad as bagseed for sure. He switched to coco and grew out some solid genetics from me. He understood the important role that good genetics plays in a superior final product. I hope you find your way, because I think your journey is going to be a long one.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 13, 2018)

Its not that at all. I just dont have anything but these CRAPY seeds and CRAPY soil. Sorry im not pros like you guys,,but im doing what i can with what i have. Hydro stores are not anywhere near where I live so getting a good Soil for weed is not easy. Besides im still learning. These bagseed will work for the time being.
Im growing outside so lights are not a problem,,wont change my electric bill. Got plenty water. Someday maybe i will be as good a grower as you guys.
My journey will end when i die. Weed is a small part of it. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## WoodHippy (May 13, 2018)

political name said:


> I call Bullcrap...Now MG is not the best soil to use for MJ nor is any other time release soil...please...explain How it "Taste oily"


 Calling Bullcrap on Oily.  I see Umbra still has a Big Head. So far Superior than everyone else. Welcome Weedman2018. I am a Black Sheep pay me no mind.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 13, 2018)

Well you guys been here a long time so i wont get into the middle of that,,,but all i did was ask a question,,and im guessing i probably should have ask a different one.
So,,im gonna smoke a bowl of some stuff my Sister gave me and watch my seedling. Lol
So your name is Woodhippy or Blacksheep. That was a joke. Lol
  Not to worry,,my Sister is the only one that talks to me.


----------



## ness (May 13, 2018)

Good Evening OFC and Happy Mother Day Rose and all the other mom's out there.    I'm enjoying a piece of mother day cake and ice tea. yum

It's hot and humid.  Outside is not the place to be.  Siting in the AC enjoying a bowl.


----------



## bwanabud (May 13, 2018)

WoodHippy said:


> I see Umbra still has a Big Head. So far Superior than everyone else. Welcome Weedman2018. I am a Black Sheep pay me no mind.



Not cool Woody, not cool...no need for that.


----------



## thegloman (May 13, 2018)

What up folks?
I made a new discovery (for me) today!
Was checking my outdoor girlz and noticed nearly every one is showing flowers.  
There were a few I hadn't sexed so I was just taking a chance that they would be girlz.
I realized my indoor light schedule where they were vegging was about 18hrs light but after transplanting outside the light schedule is not much more than 15hrs.   DUH! Definetly can be a usefull bit of info for an outside gorilla pharmer to help point out males early.
Lol


----------



## Trump (May 13, 2018)

maybe...if you had the time to reveg as well....those will show reveg...and that is from someone that knows a bit of that


----------



## Trump (May 13, 2018)

set inside girls outside too early.....Add another week or two to harvest and lower yields


----------



## thegloman (May 13, 2018)

political name said:


> maybe...if you had the time to reveg as well....those will show reveg...and that is from someone that knows a bit of that


You're right, I was in a rush. These are all very fine genetics I was fortunate enuff to be gifted by members here.  I started them in solo cups in coco and fed with flora nova. Flowered them at about a foot n a half. Winter time buds to get a taste.
Revegged and had space and root problems. So, I put them outside in the ground. For sure earlier than they wanted to be.
I know they will stop flower and reveg. It also gave me a confirmation that there aren't any males to worry about.
 Thanks!


----------



## Trump (May 13, 2018)

oh...My apologies to the Moms....Its your day...enjoy it and be sure the kids do EVERYTHING!!!!!!!.....today


----------



## Trump (May 13, 2018)

thegloman said:


> You're right, I was in a rush. These are all very fine genetics I was fortunate enuff to be gifted by members here.  I started them in solo cups in coco and fed with flora nova. Flowered them at about a foot n a half. Winter time buds to get a taste.
> Revegged and had space and root problems. So, I put them outside in the ground. For sure earlier than they wanted to be.
> I know they will stop flower and reveg. It also gave me a confirmation that there aren't any males to worry about.
> Thanks!


----------



## umbra (May 13, 2018)

WoodHippy said:


> Calling Bullcrap on Oily.  I see Umbra still has a Big Head. So far Superior than everyone else. Welcome Weedman2018. I am a Black Sheep pay me no mind.


Not exactly sure what the problem is here, but take it somewhere else.


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2018)

Ness, i hope you had a good mothers day.  What kind of cake did you have? I love the pictures you posted of your moms you guys. I had the best mom ever. really. Anyone could tell her anything and she never judged. My 2 best buds in high school both got pregnant. They told my mom before theirs. She always helped.  When i was a little girl she brought home a stripper that danced with snakes.   She met her at Safeway, she fed her and sent her home with more food. She played the organ at church until she was 89. She was my best friend and I miss her. I am sure she would be happy to be honored in a pot site. LOL RIP mommy.


----------



## WoodHippy (May 13, 2018)

Wow Just a rabbit in a Hole.


----------



## bwanabud (May 13, 2018)

In following Rose's lead, my Mom's tribute.

I visited my Mom today, she's a driving force that recons to be dealt with,,,,tough, loving, great humor, smart as a whip, and would defend her children like a Wolverine in a corner. She just turned 84 last week, has beat cancer's azz 3 times, 2 heart surgeries...and fears nothing in this world.

She lost her only love 10 years ago, when my father suddenly passed...and has missed him dearly everyday. She was so heart broken when he died, I knew she was going to take her own life, just to move on to see Dad. She started talking about it 1 day and I flipped out, _"if you oft yourself, you do understand you'll never see Dad right ?, you'll be going to h-e-l-l Mom,,and we both know that's NOT where Dad is"_...she stared at the floor a minute, looked me in the eye and said _"chiit !, you're right,,,well I hope God hurries up"_.  She grew up poor in the Mid-west, small shack with a dirt floor,,,stayed there many times when I was young. My parents and Uncle built my Grandmother a "proper" home when life blessed them with success...small 2 bedroom place, but nice and 1 floor for aging easy.

Mom's father was a drunk wife beater, a bastage that deserved to have died a slow miserable painful death. Every Saturday night he went to the local bar and got hammered drunk, came home and beat his wife severely. He would wake all of the children(4), and make them sit in the living room and watch his display of "manhood and strength"...a real POS.

But never allowed that to effect her life, and said "we all have crosses to bear in life, quit whining about it and move on". My Dad finished college with 2 degrees from Purdue, then signed up for the Korean war, because "all of my friends had to go, it was only fair that I serve my time too". When his tour was over, they married and started a family. My Dad was a loving, gentle, caring man,,,The typical "Leave it to Beaver" family of the early 60's, strict but fair, rules and principles, civil rights supporters.

They had 3 sons, all interesting blends of the parents...I am my Mom on steroids  Today she fights to see another day, enjoying friends, grandchildren...but most of all her sons, they're her legacy, her mark on the world. She is proud of her work, her determination to raise good men in society,,,her unbridled ability to deal a "thundering velvet hand".

Love ya Mom, see you on Wednesday for lunch....my treat.


----------



## St_Nick (May 13, 2018)

Sorry Umbra, guess you are getting the blame for my comments.


----------



## umbra (May 13, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Sorry Umbra, guess you are getting the blame for my comments.


I think he just wants to find fault with me


----------



## ness (May 14, 2018)

Morning OFC.  It's 2:30 am.  And, I'm wide awake.  I see there is nothing else to do but light up.


----------



## ness (May 14, 2018)

This summer stuff in the spring just doesn't buy it.  Do not like the summer time.  Unless, I'm at the ocean.  Loved growing up with the ocean being my back yard.  I can't swim, but I'm like a fish in water.  I can dog paddle, swim under water, surf the waves, and float.  That's all I need to play in the ocean.  I was walking along the shore one day all alone and decided to go for a swim high tide.  Well, that was a mistake.  The ocean wanted me.  Try to take me out.  Lucky, I knew what to do.  That was a close one.  Never again will I go swimming in the ocean alone.


----------



## ness (May 14, 2018)

This lily.   And, Max's


----------



## ness (May 14, 2018)

Can't seem to fine my file of picture of the other dogs yet.  Will, get more picture an upload hopefully today.  Going to get an early start outside as soon as the sun come up.  Then inside for the rest of the day.  The heat here will take your breath away. 

Rose, good morning, happy you had a Happy Mother Day.  What does your day bring you?  Rose, where are our smilely faces?  Time for a hit. bong.


----------



## ness (May 14, 2018)

I go to tackle the kitchen today.  A deep clean.  Can't wait until it's done.  I'm holing my breath and waiting on ordering my LED's, so I can get my light system going a little better.  Money situation just has to go monthly.  After this order for my grow, I think I can start saving for a better light system.  And, I know it's going to cost a bit of money.  This is a wonderfully, herb.  And, I know it would end the world heart ache, if only all could grow.


----------



## ness (May 14, 2018)

I really want to dab this year, but it looks like, I will not be able to.  Enless I get a hair straighter and a clump.   I'm trying to figure out how to smuggle mj through the airport.  I could stuff it in cap like Keef does and put it in with my med's.  They never check inside my med bottles.  But, if I do that, then it would probable happen.  Those airport guys would nab me.   They got me twice, and they check my bags.  Once for water bottles, and one for bring rock back home from New England US.  I got to keep the rocks


----------



## ness (May 14, 2018)

I got to start a compost pile.  I have yet to look into the matter.  I have to get ready for next year.  I'm hoping to get two crop in one year after my trip to NE, I'll be able to devote my time to the grow.   I need my bat guano.  I feed the girls Dr.Earth.  But, I don't want to do that again.  The next watering is just plain water.  So, I feel that I will have guano in time for the watering after that.  LIG


----------



## ness (May 14, 2018)

It's 4:20 for real.  Time to start this Day.  Everyone have a good one. bong. hit hit.


----------



## St_Nick (May 14, 2018)

Good morning Ness.  Tough to be up all not and not able to sleep huh?  I need to burn one.


----------



## umbra (May 14, 2018)

Morning OFC.


----------



## thegloman (May 14, 2018)

Good morning y'all!  
Picked a mess of asparagus this morn.  Yum! Gonna have it with smoked sausage and taters for supper tonight.  Only thing I don't like about asparagus is it takes about 5yrs. for the crowns to produce well.
Gave the girlz in the greenhouse a big drink of tea this morn and you can almost see them smiling.
I Love my girlz

Ness. Looks like you got some happy pups there!
I wish people were as friendly, loving and loyal as our critters. The world would a much better place.

Been checking out growing mushrooms lately.  I have some golden teachers (cubensis) and After practicing with the easy ones I'm ready to try edible gourmet shrooms next.
I found morels can be grown indoors so those and shitaki are gonna be next.
 Still no corn up and none of the melons or cucumbers.

Anybody here ever raise plants/veggies and flowers from seed to sell?
I talked to a local nursery owner who said she would be willing to buy starter plants from me.
Haven't gone over all the details but that seems like a good way to stay home and still make a buck or two on disability.


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2018)

Good morning ofc. I miss our smilies too ness, i will ask about them. Sounds like you have a plan girlfriend. it is wonderful that you grew up on the water, i am glad the ocean spit you back out, we need you in this world. 
I don't know what i am doing today. You guys have a great monday. Loved your mothers day tribute you guys.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 14, 2018)

Good morning peeps...we got such busy times comin up...my son is getting married early next month, so there is so much to do. A little old lady we deliver meals to has a problem around her house(it’s overgrown and a fire danger) so we’re gonna go clear it out for her,I also gotta finish getting my garden automated a bit to survive in my absence, then I gotta build a prop for the wedding and then just before that event, the event of the year for me... We go to the Strawberry music festival...yay!!! 4 days of campin and music in one of the most beautiful county fairgrounds I’ve been to... wish all ya’ll could come and join us...
Well hope you guys have a great day and sorry for the rambling... I’m just trying to remind myself of all I gotta do....lol


----------



## umbra (May 14, 2018)

RE, used to go Pete Seeger's farm for the Strawberry Festivale. 3 days of music and camping. He's near Croton on the Hudson.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 14, 2018)

Seedlings are looking good so far. Im looking for some other soil,,but for now we good. What soil should i look for. Can any soil without Ferts work? If so what ferts can i use that Home Depot carries?


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2018)

Weedman, How about you post in the indoor grow help so the whole site can help you. There are some very talented growers here that don't hang out here.  Take a look at this section, i bet you can find what you are looking for.https://www.marijuanapassion.com/forums/beginners-growing-forum.60/


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2018)

Hey RE, that is very cool that you have all that fun stuff coming up. I have company coming next week. I think that is it for us for a while. I am glad you are helping that old lady out with her yard, that kinda makes you and your wife angels.  What are you making for the wedding?


----------



## bwanabud (May 14, 2018)

I installed 9 carbon air filters today, the 39" Cans are pretty heavy over your head.


----------



## umbra (May 14, 2018)

yes they are. I run a couple of them.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 14, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Weedman, How about you post in the indoor grow help so the whole site can help you. There are some very talented growers here that don't hang out here.  Take a look at this section, i bet you can find what you are looking for.https://www.marijuanapassion.com/forums/beginners-growing-forum.60/



Sorry,,from what i read,,everybody is on this thread. Ive read back threw this thread,, Thats why i posted here. 
I didnt realize there was a better place to ask questions.


----------



## umbra (May 14, 2018)

Weedman2018 said:


> Seedlings are looking good so far. Im looking for some other soil,,but for now we good. What soil should i look for. Can any soil without Ferts work? If so what ferts can i use that Home Depot carries?


No one I know buys there nutes at home depot. I think most of the folks at the OFC have learned better ways of growing. But there might be others with that experience at the other forum. Nothing more than that.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 14, 2018)

Im gonna post on the other section that Rose said on the forum. The grow forum.
I started my own thread like suggested.
Thanks


----------



## bwanabud (May 14, 2018)

umbra said:


> yes they are. I run a couple of them.



Their effectiveness never ceases to amaze me, my rooms stink heavy in dank and it wipes/scrubs em clean...exhaust smells like a baby(almost  )


----------



## umbra (May 14, 2018)

When my pool guy gets close enough to my grow site during flower, he can smell it.


----------



## bwanabud (May 14, 2018)

I had a guy at my place last year, and he could smell snakes...and went and found 2, like a hunting dog. I've never seen anything like that, some people got great noses.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 14, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> What are you making for the wedding?


The wedding is going to be down near Yosemite at a 100 acre venue used for various gatherings. I am building a wall, kinda like a small barn front so the bride can make her grand entrance, lol...I just hope I can keep it from falling on her...hope there isn’t any wind that day...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 14, 2018)

Sitting in the garden on a cool night havin a beer and a smoke
The sky is alright tonight....


----------



## umbra (May 15, 2018)

Morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (May 15, 2018)

Morning y'all!

Nice yard 2RE!  Looks like good place to relax.

I'm headed out to weed the greenhouse this morn then the "dreaded laundry".    lol
Being single has its disadvantages.


----------



## St_Nick (May 15, 2018)

I like the guitar on the wall.


----------



## St_Nick (May 15, 2018)

I've been trying for 3 days to get the gumption to repot some of my plants  They really really need it.


----------



## Budlight (May 15, 2018)

$


----------



## Budlight (May 15, 2018)

@


----------



## Budlight (May 15, 2018)

I don’t know what’s going on with my phone it’s going all crazy post and stuff that I didn’t want to post it and then I can’t delete it anyways hope everyone’s off to a good start this morning supposed to be 81 here today so I better up the ac game


----------



## ness (May 15, 2018)

Good Afternoon, OFC.  Over cast. but not a bad day at all.  I got to order my lights yesterday and bat guano.  Still awaiting game.  Just hope they get here fast.  And, that UPS man leave them for me. 

Rose, I to had a Happy Mother Day.  I got a white cake with butter cream frosting.  It is yummy.  Oh, and ice cream and soda.  Not up to much today.  Supper, and Dishes that all.  I done the gardening early.  So, It's time to be an old fart.


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2018)

Sorry I was a "A" hole the other day !--Been putting the grow back together -- The White flies are gone and I didn't lose any genetics !--  Just stopping by to see what ya'll been doing -- I'm probably not fit to be social yet but when I can be semi civilized -- I'll be around !-- Hot as H-e-l-l today !-- Back to the pharm !


----------



## yarddog (May 15, 2018)

bwanabud said:


> I had a guy at my place last year, and he could smell snakes...and went and found 2, like a hunting dog. I've never seen anything like that, some people got great noses.


wild snakes almost always put off an odd odor, especially when they are frightened or aggravated. its an odd earthy funky smell, and nothing else as far as i know smells like it.


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2018)

I don't do snakes -- tame -pets --wild ?-- I don't care I ain't messing with them !-- I'm a little like Uncle Oats -- He was checking his trot lines and when he bummed into a tree a water moccasin fell into the boat with him !-- Unk let him have it with both barrels of that 12 gauge !-- Shame about the boat it was a good boat too !


----------



## umbra (May 15, 2018)

I took down some palm fronds and had them in a pile. I went to cut them up to put in the trash, and 1 of the dogs starts nosing around in the pile. I didn't think much about it, then I heard the rattle. Took a stick and put it in the corner. Scared the snot out of me. Dog wanted to play with it.


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2018)

Snake don't even have to bite me for me to end up in the hospital !-- Find me all twisted up working on something and yell SNAKE -- and I beat myself half to death getting da-hell up outta there 
Hey Nick -- Heard U had some oily weed ?-- That was not lost on me !-- I found it extremely humorous!-- I myself had some oily weed once -- Bubblicious -- smelled like rotting fruit floating in a bowl of fuel oil -- and I grew it in water !-- Let that thing go after one run !-- Didn't taste that bad but I've had better ! ( it was from Nirvana Seed )--


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2018)

Umbra -- Hook a brother up ?-- I combined your GDP-X-BPU with your  B.B.King -- D.D. like the GDP -x- BPU but I kinda favored B.B. -- So I used a B.B. male on a GDP-x- BPU lady !-- Mane this is straight up Umbra genetics so U need to give me a name - number or something to call it !-- It's alphabet soup up in there -- That's still better than -- Grand Daddy Purple times ( Black Berry Kush times Purple Citral times Uzbekistan Hash Plant)-- Then BPU times Blueberry Blast !-- Did I tell it right Umbra ?-- That ain't a name it's a pedigree !Only got a couple dozen seed but it'll be enough -- Blueberry runs deep in both !-- and they both got da frosty goodness too !--
Bud -- I see no reason I can't get those seed out to U next week !--I'm feeling beat up and sore so I gotta get better first !-- We got'm across the border last time so I don't see a problem !--  I'll keep U posted !-- Should be about half dozen or so Black Berry Snow Lotus crosses -- I think Gloman already growing several of them !--


----------



## umbra (May 15, 2018)

How about ... veryberry


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2018)

Umbra's "Very Berry" it is !-Plant ID tag will be marked "VB"- It will be Very Berry too !-- U know B.B. got to at least half dozen of my girls ?-- King Louie 13th -- Cheesy Jones -- and some BBSL crosses like Nurse Larry -x- BBSL-- 
I working on building a most magnificent buzz !--- I dropped a pork chop on top some Cannacaps that's what's happening !-- Ain't nothing left to do but put some blues on !


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2018)

Bud gonna get part of something that he sent back in seed !-- I used some of that Strawberry Rhino pollen he sent me on a Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel that came from Umbra and just labeled it "Strawberry " -- Her Strawberry wasn't as pronounced as in that PB-x- SD and the one I had  stretched some so when I went buck wild with that BBSL that Giggy sent me !-- The pollen ? -- She got in the way !-- So I call her child Black Strawberry -- She got no Strawberry left -- Snow Lotus be master in those genes !-- So when the B.B. boy started making pollen ?-- I slapped her around with him some !--
Anyway I made a couple dozen seed !-- U know I just remembered --that Strawberry Rhino pollen Bud sent me came from seed the Gloman sent me that I later sent to Bud  !-- So all ya'll got stuff in this plant !-- Should throw phenotypes all over the place too !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 15, 2018)

Man I wish I could taste all these fantasy flavors y’all be talkin bout...when I smoke or vap, I taste weed...I musta messed up my taster sprayin that nitrocellulose lacquer when I was build’n guitars for so many years...I tried bein careful and wore a respirator mostly but my nose don’t work so much and I don’t get those flavors when I smoke...yeah I smoked cigarettes for too long too though I quite years ago...it’s fun listening to you talk these things though...


----------



## umbra (May 15, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Man I wish I could taste all these fantasy flavors y’all be talkin bout...when I smoke or vap, I taste weed...I musta messed up my taster sprayin that nitrocellulose lacquer when I was build’n guitars for so many years...I tried bein careful and wore a respirator mostly but my nose don’t work so much and I don’t get those flavors when I smoke...yeah I smoked cigarettes for too long too though I quite years ago...it’s fun listening to you talk these things though...


really that's too bad, I breed some very tasty weed


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2018)

High RE !-- Cuz my nose ain't so good either but that's another story -- Nope !-I ain't talking about it !--- I'll just blame it on the head injury !-- If I want to test flavor / terp profile -- I got to pack a fresh clean glass pipe !-- After a couple tokes it don't matter anyway -- Those flavors are there !-- D.D. has to be my nose on some the fainter profiles !-- U need something with a strong profile !-- I ain't down with stinky but some are !-- Umbra sent them seed out that said "Skunky" -- described it as smelling like U took a dead  Skunk and beat another Skunk to death with it then left them out in the sun to ripen !-- I have grown enough of his stuff to take him at his word !-- I gave mine to someone else !-- Scared me !-- I got blueberry -- Lemon-- Chocolate -- Then there's some like Rose's Nurse Larry that the terp profile is the hook !-- U take a couple tokes trying to identify that smell/taste and all the while she climbing all up in your brain !-- U never figure it out at least I didn't !-- but U keep coming back !

Yes U do Umbra !


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2018)

Can't forget about Umbra's  "V" ( Golden Ticket -x - Box of Chocolate -- Right Umbra ?) !-- Very desirable smell and flavor but unidentifiable !-- She special !--Then I got some that taste like hash -- Nothing special but they will just Steam Roll U and ain't nothing U can do about it !--  I kinda like them !-- My newest pride and joy be -- SR91 - x - ( Mazar-i-Shariff-x BBSL)-- 100 % indica- but from different parts of the world meeting for the first time in a long time !
I got lucky with that one !


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !-- I'm 5 by 5 in the tube !-- Working on a fine midweek buzz !-- Broke out Ole Big Pink !--- Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus-- Who woulda ever thunk it woulda made pink bud ?-- I know it's too early but I got Joe Bonnamassa playing the blues with some Tab Benoit thrown in --Just because!-- Sometimes I miss the swamp !


----------



## umbra (May 16, 2018)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2018)

I vote another cup of coffee and work on this pipe some more !-- Somebody needs to go mow those weeds in my back yard !-- Not it !-- Maybe later !
Got 5 gallons of blueberry wine that's  getting kinda dry so I guess it's about time to do my thing and freeze it down to a gallon or so !-- I think I been dragging my feet some cause next comes Watermelon Wine and it's hard to get right !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 16, 2018)

Good morning ofc, hope y’all have a great day and stay away from snakes...


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2018)

Good morning all, on my way to the dentist, maybe i prefer a snake.  Keef, check all your mail and send me your address please.  I took chocolope yesterday. she is hanging. pretty girl.  gotta go. smokeumifyougotum.


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2018)

Okie Dokie Rose !-- U know technology don't like me but I'll get it done !-- I smell seed !-- Chocolope ?-- I don't know sounds kinda freaky to me !-- Snakes and the dentist ?-- Don't like either one but I've had my face peeled off -- screws bolts and plates even the implants and metal bar in my lower jaw !-- and I been in the chair more than I want to remember -- I do not remember it kindly !


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2018)

I think I did it Rose but let me know !


----------



## yooper420 (May 16, 2018)

Afternoon old farts. Haven't stopped by in a long time, thought i'd stop by. If ya gonna play with snakes, count me out. I be of the opinion that the only good snake is a dead snake.


----------



## Budlight (May 16, 2018)

Good day everyone  just thought I would throw up a quick shot of the nurse Larry cross Valentine


----------



## thegloman (May 16, 2018)

Yo keef!
I'm on my last bottle of the blueberry wine.  It really turned out good.  I'm gonna make another 5gal of that.  I been wanting to try my hand at beer too.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 16, 2018)

G, if your thinking bout allgrain brewin, look up “brew in a bag”. It simplifies the brew process a bit...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 16, 2018)

Nice lookin nurse there Bud, I had a bit of that yesterday...


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2018)

Yoop in da house !-- I hope U been well Cuz ! 

Yo Gloman -- The blueberry does work well ! -  D.D. like it dry at room temperature !-- Makes a nice Blueberry Merlot -- water -blueberries - sugar and yeast and let it work !-- U know when U told me there was still some alcohol in the ice after U froze it off ?-- There's also water and live yeast in it -- Load it back up with blueberry mash --top it off with water and run it again ?-- Peach is one I gave up on !-- I just couldn't get the taste right !-- Apple Jack give U indigestion !
Fermenting some Coconut is hard too !-- 1st I had to cook my bakers sweetened coconut flakes then cool it to remove the oils -- Then ran it pretty much like anything else -- adjusted the flavor and sweetness with Coco Lopez !-- It mighta been a little too potent for that coconut flavor to cover that alcohol taste !

Bud I'm have to give that Nurse Larry -x- Valentine a shot
 soon -- I been trying to sort out these other 2 high CBD plants !-- I kept a male from CBD Crew's Indica -x- Valentine-- I also got Pennywise -x- Valentine-- Those were the only way that I thought would definitely be high CBD !--Low THC !-- I don't have a way of measuring just the pipe and caps !-- I'm interested to see if some these high THC high CBD crosses Rose and Umbra did will be high a THC or High CBD -- 
Anyone run some high CBD thru a Rosen Press yet for an e-cig cartridge?-- Any idea how high the CBD % would be in such a thing ?


----------



## thegloman (May 16, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> G, if your thinking bout allgrain brewin, look up “brew in a bag”. It simplifies the brew process a bit...


Cool! Ill give it a look right now.
Thanks!


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2018)

Just when U think U got it under control?-- It rears it's head again !-- It's the VCD (Variety Chasing Disease)-- I don't need anymore varieties right now !-- I made a list anyway !
Cherry Bomb Indica 
Deep Chunk
Grape Ape -- outta Barney's Farm 
Black Domina ---- The Definitive Domina pheno !

This ain't the time but one day when I get this other stuff a organized some !-- It's not like I need seed it's plain ole want !


----------



## yarddog (May 16, 2018)

dropped some beans the other day.   finally going to grow some @Rosebud Nurse Larry f2. also dropped some super lemon haze x oregon lemon from @umbra .   SSSH x killing fields(forget what the sssh stands for), timewreck, a few more. dang my memory is bad anymore.   too much going on to remember the little things.     i have 9 seedlings total up and going.


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2018)

What up Dog !-- I need to just stay away from seedfinders.com -- SSSH ?-- Super Silver Haze ?-- missing an "S" ?-- I don't know !-- I messed around and got kinda high then there I was at seedfinders making a list !-- 
I did find me a sativa if they ever let me work outside !-- '76 Thai Stick !-- I need to stay away from those seed locators !


----------



## thegloman (May 16, 2018)

Ugh!  What a day!
Blower fan on my truck went out so I sent it in to the shop.  300 bucks later I have a/c again.
Then the water pump on the tractor went out. Sent it in for repairs so I be using the Old Fashoned method for a couple days.   (Shovel & hoe)  lol


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2018)

Was filling the scoot up with gas from a gas can and the left hand let me down !- I dropped the gas can !-- Didn't get covered in gas like I expected but I might be the only thing around didn't get plastered with gas !-- Scooter Dog got to wait for her ride till everything dry up !-- I got no intention of becoming the human torch !-- It was a good plan anyway !--


----------



## umbra (May 16, 2018)

yarddog said:


> dropped some beans the other day.   finally going to grow some @Rosebud Nurse Larry f2. also dropped some super lemon haze x oregon lemon from @umbra .   SSSH x killing fields(forget what the sssh stands for), timewreck, a few more. dang my memory is bad anymore.   too much going on to remember the little things.     i have 9 seedlings total up and going.


You left a letter out, it's sssdh. super silver sour diesel haze, lol.


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2018)

Say that fast 3 times !-- I was -- Not  even close !-- All this alphabet soup make me want to buy a vowel !--


----------



## umbra (May 16, 2018)

I got the Lemon Tree S1 beans. At another site, I offered to send 3 beans, have them grow them out and give cuts to anyone who wanted them ... no one has taken me up on the offer. Don't make much sense in making an offer like that again


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2018)

I guess "clone only"-- is a thing of the past ?-- Now that U can "Self " a clone off a girl and turn it male with that aqueous silver then breed it back to it's self !-- -- I got 2 lemons U bred I'm still trying to sort out !-- Squish-x- Oregon Lemon and that triple lemon thing U did !--  I said I didn't lose any genetics to the bugs even though they hurt me ?-- I kilt my S-x- OL male on purpose!-- I got 3 of them triple lemon plants up and chances are my new lemon boy is there !-- Also "V" and "Box of Chocolate" back in da house !-- Think I ended up with 3 of each !


----------



## thegloman (May 17, 2018)

Morning y'all
Too early to tell what I'm in store for today.
Guess I better start with a fatty and a cup o Joe.  lol
My Barney dog is all wound up so I think we'll sit outside and let him play while I wake n bake.
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- "G" I'll take a cup of coffee as well !-- Dam the grow look like sheet !-- I won the Great Bug War of 2018 !-- I guess I should be all down and out about the grow but I'm smiling !-- I know what I got and I'm loaded for bear !-- Having some AK 48-x- BBSL for breakfast !-- This one make me smile too ! -- When ever they give me any wiggle room at all ? -- I'm ready now !
Gloman U get U some WI -x- BBSL clones rooted ?-- She do everything right ! -
I guess I need to start rounding up some recipes for stuff like Gummies --lollipops and the products peeps gonna want ?--

 U got to read between the lines when Umbra makes some post !-- I hate when he mess with me like that on purpose !-- He make a 3 line post and I be up late doing research !-- He got me again  recently with that dam Celite/charcoal vacuum filtration and a few other key words !-- Almost blew a brain gasket try to grasp the applications of what I saw !-- It still hasn't all jelled yet but there is something important there !


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2018)

Morning OFC. Meetings today and tomorrow. Sales rep resigned as soon as all customers renewed contracts late yesterday. He resigned 5 minutes later. This is not a good sign.


----------



## thegloman (May 17, 2018)

Keef 
I planted everything outside except 2 of the GT x BOC X BBSL.
Both are in early bloom but 1 is already covered in trich's. It has a very nice smell but I can't really put my finger on it.  Sweet with a hint of fruitiness.  Its my pick of the 2.  After bloom Ill reveg it and take cuttings.
I'm liking the WI a lot but maybe the night shade x BBSL is another keeper.


----------



## thegloman (May 17, 2018)

They're ALL keepers tho.
WI does clone easy.


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

Cuz they gonna change some with some time in a jar !-- The Golden Ticket-x- BOC  is Umbra's "V" -- That's the way she is !-- It's a trick just to get U to take another toke !-- U never figure out what that flavor is !-- Keep that one !-- U musta got a pheno that takes after mom !-- I bred it to that BBSL and he tended to be  dominate -- We've talked before about how U get half your genetic make up from mom and half from dad !-- I realized something the other day -- A mule !-- A mule is a hybrid of a donkey and a horse !-- but position of the parent as to who is father and who is mom means everything !-- Crossing a horse and a donkey only gets U a mule if the parents were in the right position- Breeding a male donkey to a female horse is the only way to get a mule !-- Position of the parents means something in weed too ?-- U reverse the order of the parents do U get the same thing ?
I got kinda high already !--


----------



## thegloman (May 17, 2018)

I was worried about the jock horror losing its auto after breeding to black jack but its still got it. I'm ok with auto outside too.  Just gives me more fresh buds while I wait for the photo's.


----------



## thegloman (May 17, 2018)

Rose!  I just went to the mailbox and guess what I found?
Why it was a box from your neck of the woods with WONDERFULL goodies inside!
You are Much too generous. I can't thank you enuff for Barneys oil and seeds.  I'm gonna put in 2 of each to my germ chamber today.

This water bottle must have been expensive Rose. It's much nicer than the one I shredded with the mower. lol
Thank You Very Much!


----------



## thegloman (May 17, 2018)

Keef, we're drinking Medaglia D'Oro instant espresso this morning. lol. Not bad with enuff creamer. lmao!  Come get ya some!   Bring some gummies too.
G'man never had any yet. I gotta see if the hype is true.  I wanna try to get too stoned. Ha! Like that's possible.
I take 2 full #2 caps of rso before I get real high.  I think my tolerance is in need of a break but I can't seem to go without more than a day. lol Only cuz it's there ya know.  Lol


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

I'm on my third cup of Newman's Own - Special blend !-- D.D. ruined me on coffee when she got that Kuerig that uses those "K" cups !-- It's more expensive  making it by the cup instead of making a pot but I waste less so it works out!-- 
The news been a happening place last couple days !-- I just can't see how U come back from all this scandal -- U sleep with pigs ?-- U gonna get dirty !


----------



## bwanabud (May 17, 2018)

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Meetings today and tomorrow. Sales rep resigned as soon as all customers renewed contracts late yesterday. He resigned 5 minutes later. This is not a good sign.



Why would a commissioned employee do that ?, if he was unhappy wouldn't he bail the company irrespective of future revenues ?


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

I changed my mind about that Watermelon Wine-- I'm do some checking and see if I can get a Watermelon concentrate first !-- Gonna pick up some Cherry pie filling instead !-- Yeast don't care ! -- Cherry I think I can do better than last time !-- I need to put that 5 gallon bucket of blueberry wine in the freezer !-- Take maybe 3 gallons of water ice off it and leave the alcohol !-- Won't be wine anymore !-- Balancing that alcohol taste with the fruit is kinda hard !-- If I wanted everclear for making RSO I think sugar liqour would be easiest !--
Yo G - have to tried that fast charcoal aging yet !-- Make 7 year old bourbon in 7 weeks !-- U see that is the problem  !-
Can't just use the shine for RSO !-- No !-- Somebody gonna want a drink !-- Then things can get slippery !


----------



## thegloman (May 17, 2018)

Yo G - have to tried that fast ing yet !-- Make 7 year old bourbon in 7 weeks !-- U see that is the problem  !-
Can't just use the shine for RSO !-- No !-- Somebody gonna want a drink !-- Then things can get slippery ![/QUOTE]

Actually no.  I did run my shine thru hickory wood charcoal and it took a lot of the bite out of it.
I did proof some down to 90 and if I was a real drinker it would be ok.  My ulcers don't like it much tho.  
If a guy drank much of it Everything would seem slippery! lol


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2018)

bwanabud said:


> Why would a commissioned employee do that ?, if he was unhappy wouldn't he bail the company irrespective of future revenues ?


He has a sense of responsibility to his accounts. He didn't want to leave things hanging with open issues. Not sure if it was money driven or not. He has been waiting for an engineer to join the group for 9 months. He has needed technical help for more than a year and he gets beaten up every month for not selling enough. I came on board couple months ago and have solved so many problems already, that it has freed him up to sell more. It's review time and he got beat up for stuff outside of his control. He got beat up enough. His boss is a bully and likes to humiliate under performers. He had enough. I get it. On a personal note, he told me that if I had been hired 6 months sooner, it would be a different story. He would be the top performer in sales. I know he would.


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

I being real today !-- Made a supply run and took the scoot for a quick ride on the beach just to loosen it up some been sitting up a couple weeks !-- I'm glad I didn't go with a dirt bike the scoot works well on that loose sand !-- Any heavier and it would bog down !-- I fell over again today !-- I was coming out the end of this parking lot and there was this young lady had on a polka dot bikini -- Had about enough room for one polka and one dot !-- Anyway I was not paying attention when I hit the loose sand at the end of the parking lot and the scoot stopped but I didn't !-- Didn't hurt me or the scoot !-- Gonna have to take the scooter dog and go back for a real ride later !-- Time to polish up this buzz first !


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

Bwana I didn't see your post earlier !-- Hope U having a good day !
D.D. almost quit her job the day before yesterday !-- Boss try to bully her !-- Told him her resignation letter would be on his desk by the end of the shift !--She don't play it would have been there !-- I don't think he  gonna mess with her anymore !


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

5 cans of Comstock Cherry Pie filling -- 5 lbs of sugar -- enough water to bring it up to about 3-4 inches from the top of my 5 gallon bucket !-- I run that fruit thru the blender then bring it all to a boil before putting it all in the bucket !-- Syphon off some yeast from the bottom of the blueberry and add it after my mash cools !-Then just leave it alone and let it work !-- ( U do have to say that little prayer and do the dance to ward off the vinegar demons !)-- I don't know if that's how U post to make wine but it's how I do it !-- Then concentrate it by freezing instead of distilling !-- -- That should be against the law !


----------



## thegloman (May 17, 2018)

Hehehe!
Not much the popo can say about a freezer huh?


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2018)

Keef said:


> 5 cans of Comstock Cherry Pie filling -- 5 lbs of sugar -- enough water to bring it up to about 3-4 inches from the top of my 5 gallon bucket !-- I run that fruit thru the blender then bring it all to a boil before putting it all in the bucket !-- Syphon off some yeast from the bottom of the blueberry and add it after my mash cools !-Then just leave it alone and let it work !-- ( U do have to say that little prayer and do the dance to ward off the vinegar demons !)-- I don't know if that's how U post to make wine but it's how I do it !-- Then concentrate it by freezing instead of distilling !-- -- That should be against the law !


It is, lol. The law doesn't distinguish how the alcohol level is increased. Alcohol taxation laws are a bit complicated. There are 2 tiers to the tax structure. Below 100 proof and above 101 proof are different taxes. As well as different penalties.


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

There might be some truth to that Gloman !-- It's about up to temp so time to clean that bucket lid and ever thang with bleach water make sure ain't nothing alive in there but the yeast I add after it cool !-- About cooking it off ?-- Seems like a fellow would get a much bigger return if he concentrated it first by freezing ?-- Be a lot less exposure while U cook ?
Cherry wine is together it just needs to cool so I can add the yeast and we done for at least a few weeks !


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

Then we right back to that first rule of growing in a prohibition state --
Don't get caught !-- What's this tax thing U talking about anyway ?-- What should I do go down to the court house and tell them I grow weed and make a little liqour and I'm here to pay my taxes ?-- Yeah !-- I'll get right on that !
I ain't selling anything so I should be fine !--


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 17, 2018)

Never liked Wine,,but would sure like to make my own Beer. Never tried,,wonder how hard it is to make good beer?


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2018)

Making beer is like cooking any recipe and growing cannabis. Step by step. The style of beer makes a difference as well. Fermentation temps are pretty critical depending on the style of beer. I belonged to a home brewing club back East before moving West. Learned more than a few tricks. Most kits today are fool proof at making something you can drink. Whether it is a good beer depends on how you define it.


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2018)

We used to have our Christmas Party for the club at Yards Brewery. They have the license to brew George Washington's brews as well as Thomas Jefferson's brews. Back then, it was a cooking job to make beer. Most of the cooking was done by slaves. So most of the beer was also made by them.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 17, 2018)

If i could make it taste like my cold Budweiser i would be happy.


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2018)

yuk, piss water


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

Weedman I owe U an apology !-- I'm sorry about the other day -- I was on the warpath and I shouldn't have given U a hard time about bag seed and bad dirt !-- I was up to my eyeballs in a white fly infestation and was mad about everything !-- Back in the day I grew bag seed in whatever dirt would work !-- I didn't know how much about growing I didn't know till I rolled up in here and met people who did know !-- U do the best U can for your situation !--
I like the controlled environment of an indoor grow !-- It's not something U learn in one grow !-- U gotta mess up over and over again to learn !-- Good luck on your grow !--
I don't even drink anymore but I just like making it !- Never liked the taste of beer !--


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

Gloman U right about that Nightshade times BBSL !-- Lawdy  !--That is a keeper !-- Hang on to that one !-- That is serious weed !


----------



## bwanabud (May 17, 2018)

umbra said:


> He has a sense of responsibility to his accounts. He didn't want to leave things hanging with open issues. Not sure if it was money driven or not. He has been waiting for an engineer to join the group for 9 months. He has needed technical help for more than a year and he gets beaten up every month for not selling enough. I came on board couple months ago and have solved so many problems already, that it has freed him up to sell more. It's review time and he got beat up for stuff outside of his control. He got beat up enough. His boss is a bully and likes to humiliate under performers. He had enough. I get it. On a personal note, he told me that if I had been hired 6 months sooner, it would be a different story. He would be the top performer in sales. I know he would.



Quality employees with dedication and integrity are tough to find today, he'll do well some place else...and be better for the move.

I'm an engineer also, and the technical fields has changed a lot thru the years.


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

Ex -country boy here grew up working working steel -- When I graduated high school there was there was a military draft -- 8 years off and on in the army -- They taught me how to be an assistant flesh mechanic -- 20 years later I hit that wet spot in the O.R. and tried to bust the concrete floor with my face !-- My body is busted up -- The Mind bender doctors say I seen too much !-- Growing weed is my last ace in the hole and it was my salvation !-- A decade of legal morphine was killing me -- I started eating decarbed weed and I don't even go to the doctor anymore !-- Don't get me wrong if I had an infection or needed to go I would !-- I just don't need to anymore !-- I treat myself !

No doubt this NS-x- BBSL is a keeper Gloman !-- Ness got some too !--


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2018)

One of the biggest problems they are having is finding people who can pass the drug tests in CA.


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2018)

Weedman2018 said:


> If i could make it taste like my cold Budweiser i would be happy.


you sound like weedhopper


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

Pass a drug test in California ?-- I could do it !-- Unless they real good and I ain't been caught cheating on a drug screen yet !-- Ain't none thier business and I don't feel the least bit bad about it ! -- If U require I take a drug screen then I insist on cheating !--
Try passing a drug screen when U suppose to have only morphine in your system and nothing else ?-- I did it 2-3-4 times a year for years !- I would smoke a joint on the way to the drug screen !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 17, 2018)

I passed a few weed tests during my working years. Wouldn’t happen anymore but I don’t care cuz I don’t work for no one...
The easiest beer to make at home would be an ale. And in my opinion also the best. Of course there are many varieties of ales as well...I don’t think there is much point in making something like bud, you can buy that swill cheaper than you can make it...lagers are more difficult to make than most ales anyway...
Happy birthday to my#1 Grandbaby!!!today is her 21st birthday. Dam* that makes me feel old...


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

If I could find an old recipe I would make some Absinthe !--- I don't think that stuff even be legal ?-- Green Fairy !
The OFC bar and smoke shop ?--Cool brew and tasty bud ?-- -- I could buy a couple cases of legal liqour to make it look like it was coming from somewhere it wasn't ?--I can do the wine and brandy-- - Get Gloman on the still -- Umbra and RE making that award winning  beer and ale and stuff like they do ?---- I need to stay away from U people !-- U make me have impure thoughts !-- 
Got to be 420 somewhere !-- I'm pack a fresh pipe -- tune in and  see how the witch hunt goes !


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2018)

Absinthe is legal, American absinthe doesn't contain much wormwood so no issues. I used to go to an absinthe bar in Philly. I had mine imported from Poland. It had the highest wormwood content I could find. Usually runs 120 to 140 proof


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

Put some food on top of probably more cannacaps than I need!-- I do it again too !-- Might better buckle my seat belt !-- I'm set up with Pink Floyd's "Division Bell " then I'm pull up Eric Clayton's Crossroads Guitar Festival -- Maybe 2010 ?-- The ringing of the division bell has begun --


----------



## ness (May 17, 2018)

Good Evening OFC.  Hope everyone is having a pleasant evening.  I don't know where this day went to.  All, I did this morning is repot some green beans and now it is 8:30pm.  Time for a bong hit.


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

What we smoking ?-- We running the 1st pipe test of something I did --Momma was SR 91 -- ( Sangarara Reserve times 91 Dragons ) outta Peru -- Then bred it to  a male from a  cross I did using  a Mazar-i-Shariff mom of Lebonese Blond Hash fame and a little jacked up Trojan Horse dad in the Black Berry Snow Lotus !-- So SR91 - x- ( Mazar -x - BBSL) -- ( Insert evil laughter here !)


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

Hey Ness !-- U keeping those seed in the fridge ?-- Girlfriend U got all sorts of fire !--The Gloman and I were talking about that  NS -x- BBSL this morning -- From the same seed I sent U !-- U gonna like it but ain't no lesser weed in the bunch !


----------



## ness (May 17, 2018)

Yes, Sir there in the fridge.  Thinking of popping some, but I can't.  After my trip up North.  I'll be popping some.  And, I'll be working on two crop a year.  Dam UPS man didn't leave my packages.  That's alright, I'll be out there with a pen and paper tomorrow, I'm going to report his A.  He's done pissed me off.  I'm getting picture and everything.


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

Hot Dam ya'll !-- I got these Indicas treed jack !-- Umbra U remember when U gave me that list of the top 4 most potent indica or indica heavy thangs around !-- I went with the Tranquil Elephantizer outta Bohdi and U did not steer me wrong !---She was a Beast !-- I still got her daughter in my Blue T.E. -- Anyway I gots some stuff of my own now -- All the most potent Indicas I could lay hands on forced into a tighter and tighter corner !-- Stacking hybrid vigor on top of hybrid vigor until I get my prize (s) !

I might be a wee bit high but that's a good thing !-- This gonna make that hash that make U high just looking at it !


----------



## ness (May 17, 2018)

You go Keef, I know it sure take time and money to get thing going in a grow.  But, I sure enjoy this hobby.  So, rewarding.  Tomorrow, if thing go right, I will have my lights, and guano.


----------



## ness (May 17, 2018)

I'll be sitting outside waiting on UPS.  I sure hope, I don't get to out of control.  I might have a melt down.  I mean it's been going on two years or more with this guy.  What's up with him.   He's not funny.


----------



## St_Nick (May 17, 2018)

Call the terminal and complain.  Loudly!  I'm sure he will get the msg.


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2018)

When I had a problem with FedEx, that's what I did. After I complained to his boss, I complained to the district supervisor and told them I wouldn't do business with anyone who uses FedEx. If my packages weren't delivered the first time, send them back. That gets expensive for FedEx. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

Nick 2 Toke !-- I don't know why but I been wondering if U were OK today !-- The UPS man he don't like me much !-- He done hauled everything in my grow room to the door !-- I don't buy anything like that local !-- That guy -- Might be more than one cause it's however Amazon ships !-- Anyway they hauled half dozen of my grow boxes up to the door one day !-- They was in a box and everything I needed to put them together was in another box !-- A whole stack of Mars Hydro 300 watt Reflector Series LEDS too !-- They good people just doing thier job !-- They bring me big bags of dog food !-- I can hardly wait till I can order groceries online !-- I could dig that !-- I missed the live season this year but I can get sacks of live crawfish delivered right to my door !-- Same with some those strange Cajun things D.D. has to order special !-- I mean U got to be able to make jumbo !


----------



## bwanabud (May 17, 2018)

Someone say bong hit ?


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

Looks scary !-- I'd  hit it !-- If I could figure out where the kick starter is ?-- OK !-- I confess !-- I break a lot of glass smoking de-vices !-- What cha gonna do?-- I can't go back to a metal pipe !-- and a joint ? -- I'd be smoking on it all day !-- I just need a glass pipe with a little bowl !--
My head is starting to tingle !-- U think if  I wrapped duct tape around and round it --That it would keep it from exploding ?-- That can happen U know ?-- I saw it happen once on a cartoon !--


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2018)

Sometimes I miss the swamp but I'm not as quick as I once was !-- I'm the one that lost a gunfight with an alligator and he didn't even have a gun !-- I'm too old for that rematch !-- I thought I was catching him then I thought he was catching me !-- I shot everything in the swamp but him but I was kinda in a hurry !-- Chased me up on top that hot as* car and I had on cut off jeans !-- The life lesson from that experience was keep extra ammo on your body !-- There was my speed loader -- right there-- by my keys --in the tackle box-- by the gator !-- Maybe I better stay out the swamp ?


----------



## bwanabud (May 17, 2018)

I've got a glass fetish, clean spotless borosilicate hand blown lab glass...nothing like it. I like recyclers best, bubblers are great for hash...easy pull & smooth are the sign of quality engineering and function.


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2018)

I know more than 1 person who went to Wheaton Glass Works apprentice program. Premier school for fine art glass blowing in South Jersey


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Somebody got kinda high last night ?-- I been up long enough to get my swerve on !-- Glass ?-- Bout all I know of lab glass I learned chasing them cute little twins around the hospital lab back in the day !-- They taught me a little too !-- I got a lab !-- A pickle jar lab !-- I'm just not working it right now because I need a coffee can full of top shelf feminized seed and I haven't even tried feminizing yet !-- I spent a year working on duplicating the work that led to the genetically doubled UBC Chemo !-- I treat sprouts with a hot dilute weed killer solution -- The goal being to prevent this "curtain " from forming on the cellular level so that the DNA from what would have been a mother and daughter cell end up in the same cell doubling it's genetics turning it from a normal (2n) diploid plant to a polyploidy designated as a (4n)- "tetraploid "-- Look up something called "terminator seed"-- They made by breeding a (4n) tetraploid  to a (2n) diploid to produce a (3n) triploid that can't be bred to anything !-- 
It ain't something I'll accomplish tommorrow but I've seen enough already to know I can't quit now !-- It's a long term project !
OK I been listening to CSNY -- together and separately this morning !-- Let's do this day !


----------



## umbra (May 18, 2018)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## bwanabud (May 18, 2018)

Good morning peeps,
Packing up for a trip North, need to get the boat out of dry dock and set in the water this weekend...leave early in the am. Engine maintenance, filter changes, and filling the pantry shelves is the agenda...then relax for hits & beer.


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2018)

I'm on a roll Umbra !-- These Indicas stand up and fight back !-- Whoa !-- I like it !
I'm still kinda stretched out mentally but I think I be better today !--
U know yesterday I said the mind bender doctors said I seen too much ?-- It wasn't all bad !-- I got to see things few ever will !-- I used to make babies for a living !-( I moonlighted some at a fertility clinic back in the day )-- Anyway -- I got to watch conception take place under a microscope - Then we implanted the egg back into mom's uterus -- A year later -- mom brought the baby in to meet the crew !-- That ain't something many will see ? There just wasn't enough of stuff like that and way too much blood guts and death for one lifetime !
Off to the pharm it cloning day !


----------



## St_Nick (May 18, 2018)

UPS has been a lifesaver for me the last couple of years.  FEDEX on the other hand, not so much.  I had to send a msg. to amazon not to use them for me any more.  So far so good.  If you use gps to find my house it sends you to 5 miles the other side of town.  My friends have a heckuva time finding my house.


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2018)

Been another school shooter over by Houston -- Don't know how many killed and injured yet !-- I think I might need to shut down for the day ?-- Not sure I'm up to being social !


----------



## thegloman (May 18, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> UPS has been a lifesaver for me the last couple of years.  FEDEX on the other hand, not so much.  I had to send a msg. to amazon not to use them for me any more.  So far so good.  If you use gps to find my house it sends you to 5 miles the other side of town.  My friends have a heckuva time finding my house.



Sounds like a perfect location st_nick!
My closest neighbor is about a half mile away.
If they can't find you they can't stick their noses up where they don't belong.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 18, 2018)

Good morning ofc...I think I actually have a day off...this retirement crap is working me to death...I got the place trimmed up yesterday though and today I’ll go take a leisurely walk with some shelter dogs...they really appreciate the effort...cheers!


----------



## St_Nick (May 18, 2018)

yeah, but it sure has its drawbacks.


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2018)

Good morning friends, we sure have a nice group here.  So i took two plants down, 5 more to go, no hurry, only 9 weeks today, right? I am going to have company for a few days on sunday,they bring their airstream, but i still have to shine up the dump and cook some stuff.  
RE, give the dogs a squeeze from me. That is cool you do that. Nice to see each of you!


----------



## thegloman (May 18, 2018)

Whoo Hoo!
Green Santa brought me 3 strains of high cbd seeds! Thanks Rose!    Frank's gift x V, cbd indica x V and pennywise x valentine.
I put 2 of each into the germ chamber and with any luck I can get them in the ground within 2 weeks and have a high cbd crop for Barney.
Had a little rain this morn. But now its time to pull weeds again.
Sometimes herbicide starts to look good but I guess Id rather have slightly smaller crops than have chems on my food.
Hope y'all having a great day!


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2018)

Which way to that place they call "Too High "?-- I got to be getting close !-- I got some Texas bluesman loaded up and we intend to find it !-- SRV -- ZZ Top - Gary Clark Jr. ?-- There 's more room !--
Gloman I have only run the CBD crew''s Indica -x- Valentine thru a whole cycle !-- Stuff frost up like regular weed but round here that's eating weed right there !-- I got a couple the Pennywise crosses up and be ready to sex in a couple weeks !-- I kept a boy from that Indica so I got a breeding pair !-- These is new to me !-- I do like my steamroller Indicas but they tend to get me too high so I need the CBDS !
Where my pipe ?-- There was some place I was headed ?


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2018)

I went outside !-- It's like a thousand degrees so so bright I still can't see !-- I ain't doing that again for awhile !-- WOW !-- That standing up thing was bad enough !-- Too many caps !-- and that Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus that make pink bud ?-- Yo Gloman --U got some don't U ?-- I don't know if they all gonna make pink bud so let me know what happens ?-- Don't matter really she hard to handle !
Not hard to smoke but she just keeping coming at U in waves !--


----------



## thegloman (May 18, 2018)

Keef, the snow desiel is the one I didn't get to sample but I have 3 outside. 1 of them in the greenhouse so with luck Ill have some pretty pink buds too.
All the ones you sent me have been very good even tho they didn't get to finish all the way.
This will be a Good year!


----------



## St_Nick (May 18, 2018)

I been making dirt and potting plants all day today.  I wound up with 3 distinct variations of BOC.  I have a dozen clones of some odds and ends repotted and I still have 8 cbd crosses to go.  As you know, I don't Really make the dirt, I just mix up my blend of nutes and let 'em run!


----------



## umbra (May 18, 2018)

Work was interesting to say the least. Sales rep resigned. Gave his 2 weeks, then called in sick the rest of the week. Big account was not happy with him. They may not renew their contract because of him. As a result, I may not have a job. Sales manager came to me and he wants to bring me over to sales. It is never easy, lol.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 18, 2018)

umbra said:


> yuk, piss water


Dang Bro,,,ya gotta be so mean about my beer. Lol
We all have different taste,,as you had said in a previous post. I happen to like Bud,,,also like XX. Course,,,i guess maybe I like piss water too,,but hey,,thats what makes the world go round. Thanks for your replies though. Right now i smoking some GG and drinking a cold Bud.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 18, 2018)

Keef said:


> Weedman I owe U an apology !-- I'm sorry about the other day -- I was on the warpath and I shouldn't have given U a hard time about bag seed and bad dirt !-- I was up to my eyeballs in a white fly infestation and was mad about everything !-- Back in the day I grew bag seed in whatever dirt would work !-- I didn't know how much about growing I didn't know till I rolled up in here and met people who did know !-- U do the best U can for your situation !--
> I like the controlled environment of an indoor grow !-- It's not something U learn in one grow !-- U gotta mess up over and over again to learn !-- Good luck on your grow !--
> I don't even drink anymore but I just like making it !- Never liked the taste of beer !--



No problem,,we all have bad days. Im thinking Umbra is having a bad day,,he called my beer Piss Water. Lol


----------



## thegloman (May 18, 2018)

What's cool about craft beers is there are SO many variations to a great drink.
I'm not much of a drinker but I love tasting crafted beers, wines, shine and weed.
I do like commercial drinks but something about "home made" makes it that much better. Even if it isn't that great.
IMO.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 18, 2018)

umbra said:


> you sound like weedhopper


Who is weedhopper,, he likes Bud?
By the way,,a weedhopper is a small bush plane. That name reminds me of Kung Fu,,where they called that guy Grasshopper.
Gloman i have tried many different beers,,also moonshine,,,but for some reason Bud just taste good to me,,but hey,,if i can make something in a beer that taste good,,thats even cooler.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 18, 2018)

Pics from the garden today...I know that soon it will be too hot to sit out here during the middle of the day but right now, it’s my favorite place to be...


----------



## umbra (May 18, 2018)

Bud is a pilsner. Try Urquell much better at the style than Bud. Bud uses lots of filler grains with very little flavor.


----------



## St_Nick (May 18, 2018)

here's how I been rolling.  The jar is some pretty fine aged rye shine.  Pretty fine if I do say so myself.  The bbud isn't bad either


----------



## St_Nick (May 18, 2018)

As far as beer goes,  I'm a simple man.  I like Dos equis and I like Yuengling


----------



## St_Nick (May 18, 2018)

Here's some of my work today


----------



## umbra (May 18, 2018)

Weedman2018 said:


> Who is weedhopper,, he likes Bud?
> By the way,,a weedhopper is a small bush plane. That name reminds me of Kung Fu,,where they called that guy Grasshopper.
> Gloman i have tried many different beers,,also moonshine,,,but for some reason Bud just taste good to me,,but hey,,if i can make something in a beer that taste good,,thats even cooler.


He is a member who likes to come back as someone else


----------



## umbra (May 18, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> As far as beer goes,  I'm a simple man.  I like Dos equis and I like Yuengling


Yuengling was a local beer back East. Great lager. I like the XX dark.


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2018)

Well let me figure out this pic posting procedure ?-- If it post it's Umbra's -- " The White -x- Nepal Indica " this her child by BBSL!-- See if I did it right ?


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 18, 2018)

Okay cool,,,i get it,,,,,,i guess,,,,,,,but i am not someone else. I am me,,,, So im going to be judged for this Weedhopper guy. Im really freaking sorry i used The word WEED in my handle. I seriously didnt put alot of thought into it when i registered. Would you feel better if i changed my name. Jesus guys,,,what the hell did i do,,,,i put my thread where i was ask too. I just popped over here to hang out from my thread. Everybody has been cool on my thread. I mean ,,,what the hell.


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2018)

Not a good pic but it was practice !-- I think I got it now !

Been getting this girl cloned and set up for a run !-- Rose's Purple Haze !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 18, 2018)

@Keef , when you post a pic, you can after it loads, click the “full image” button and it’ll load the full pic into your post instead of a small thumbnail. That is if you want to...
I like that purple bud!


----------



## umbra (May 18, 2018)

Weedman2018 said:


> Okay cool,,,i get it,,,,,,i guess,,,,,,,but i am not someone else. I am me,,,, So im going to be judged for this Weedhopper guy. Im really freaking sorry i used The word WEED in my handle. I seriously didnt put alot of thought into it when i registered. Would you feel better if i changed my name. Jesus guys,,,what the **** did i do,,,,i put my thread where i was ask too. I just popped over here to hang out from my thread. Everybody has been cool on my thread. I mean ,,,what the ****.


No one is judging you. But your over reacting a tad to a simply comment.


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Keef (May 18, 2018)

Only 3 copies of the same pic ?-- Told U technology hates me !--
Anyway -- I got color !--

 PH-x- BBSL-- Child of Rose's PH

Snow Desiel -x- BBSL-- This the one tore me up this morning !--
Looking for that thang I heard ya'll got on the west coast called "Bag Appeal " !
Do U really have to ask if I'm cross them ?-- Just not yet !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 18, 2018)

You can also hit the edit button and delete soma those if you want...


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2018)

Thanks RE !-- I think I said something about this one time and couldn't find it !


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2018)

Oops !--Don't look !-- U don't want to know !-- Still figuring it out !!


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2018)

I can't see that ignorant man making it to November but I kinda hope he does ! -- Kicking him and his Klan to the curb would so much sweeter than letting him just walk !
I catch ya'll tommorrow!-- 
Keef out !


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 18, 2018)

Hope everyone has a goodnight. Ive had a long day and im out.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 18, 2018)

Goodnight Keef, goodnight Weed, still light out west and I ain’t ready for bed just yet, I will have a bowl though...


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 19, 2018)

Morning peeps,,,im going to have some breakfast and mow my yard.
Hope everybody has a good or better day.


----------



## ness (May 19, 2018)

Good morning OFC (farmer's)  RE, Nick beautiful gardening going.  Keef, your buds are looking fabulous, frosty. 

It's been overcast and rainy these past few days.  More today.  Still waiting on Fed Ex and UPS guys.  Can anyone tell me if they run on Sat.'s?


----------



## ness (May 19, 2018)

Pipe be filled, coffee cup to.  Getting ready to check on my garden.  I got spider mites.  My order of Mighty Wash would of been here if it wasn't for UPS.  It's at the post office.  I got to caught the guy.


----------



## ness (May 19, 2018)

Outside, I go.  GD


----------



## thegloman (May 19, 2018)

Goooood Saturday morning y'all!
Beautiful day here on central Illinois.
Was out fussin over my girlz in the greenhouse and pulling weeds.   I just LOVE this stage.  You can see the daily growth and just feel the ambition in them. They WANT to give me good things. 
Guess I'm gonna have to replant my corn. Not one stalk showing yet. Maybe the critters got the seed.
Well, a couple bongs and back at it.
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Got no grip in my left hand today !-- Can't trust it !-- Pick something up and think I have a firm grip and it just slides out !-- Gets a little frustrating !-- Not really hurting today except normal old people aches and pains !-- Got something decarbing for some caps -- 
Ness U and the Gloman both got sister seed to lots of these !--  Make it happen !-- I got my first couple vine ripe Tomatos out my container plants out back !-- celery- onion -Garlic  Basil -Oragano-- sweet baby bell peppers !-- I reacon if I had to I could grow some weed in dirt but I like my water pharming !


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2018)

Breakfast !--
 WI-X-BBSL -- Gloman already know about this one !-- She don't play !


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2018)

Goes well with some old forgotten jams like CSN -- "Dark Star " and thier version of "Dear Mr. Fantasy" -- Another cup of coffee and keep working this pipe !-- I'm not ready to be real yet !


----------



## umbra (May 19, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. Can't normally do wake n bake because of work, but its Saturday. Doing a mixed joint of Allen wrench and Devil's tit. Another beautiful day in the neighborhood. Tons to do. Mimosa is looking stellar and need transplanting.


----------



## thegloman (May 19, 2018)

Yo Umbra,
Is that a mimosa hostilis tree?
I read some interesting things about it.


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2018)

Dam !-- Bloom look like sheet !-- 8 box aero system and it got a few few little girls in on box be finished soon !-- I got what I need in veg so I may do like ya'll and fill it up change my lights in bloom to 18/6 and veg the whole room up a ways then flip the whole room instead of the rotation I been doing !--
What up Umbra ?-- I want to know about what U breeding back there ?-- Spill da beans !-- U been messing with that Devils Tit again ain't U ? -- Mimosa ?-- I gotta look it up !-- I be back !


----------



## St_Nick (May 19, 2018)

Good morning peeps!  I hired a guy to mow my yard every week.  I pay him well and provide all the equipment for him to work with all he has to do is show up.  Well, this week I am trying to ge it done myself.  He has been a no show & I like my lawn to look nice so I been trying to do it myself.  I ain't cut out for this.  I'm gonna give keef's caps a go.  Can't say I'm real fond of coconut oil though.


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2018)

Over 13,000 varieties listed at seedfinders but no Mimosa !- I didn't expect to find it but I had to look !-- Umbra got access to genetics me and U don't even know exist !-- He breed them trich factories too !--


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2018)

The THC and CBDS need an oil to bind with so they can cross from your belly to the blood stream easier !-- Don't have to be coconut oil !-- bacon fat or some bacon and eggs work fine !
I forgot to warm up the oven so I haven't been decarbing for some caps after all !-- I start over except with the oven on this time !


----------



## umbra (May 19, 2018)

mimosa = clementine x purple punch. She sweet and delicious and leave you dazed and confused. Seriously excellent weed


----------



## St_Nick (May 19, 2018)

I need me some of that Umbra, sweet delicious and dazed and confused,  my kind of smoke.


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2018)

Dazed and Confused is where I live !-- I got bad gas in the scoot !-- It'll start but choke out when I give it gas !-- Put some gas treatment in in cause might be some moisture in the tank !-- I be mobile soon !-- They got a big thing going on at the beach!-- U don't want to be out there unless U gonna get high and do some people watching !


----------



## umbra (May 19, 2018)

Keef mimosa is new enough seedfinders wont have it but leafly probably does. You might as well look up purple punch and allen wrench, lol.


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2018)

Of course I have to look them up !-- I need to get familiar with leafy !-- There's just so much out there !-- Then when U someone like me that don't know about the breeders reputation and which do good work and what's garbage-- it just makes it harder !-- U can't grow it all so I'm just gonna hang with the Indicas and mostly indica for awhile -- Some varieties though ain't up to me !-- Like -"V" -- Nurse Larry and Box of Chocolate !- I told D.D. when I lost them and she didn't bat an eye !-- She just said -- Get them back!-- I got a couple "V" and BOC  up that I'll sex soon !

"Mine is not to wonder why ---but --to do or die !"


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 19, 2018)

I use peanut butter or chocolate, or maybe both...they work!


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 19, 2018)

Oh, and good morning ofc...looks like a fine Saturday!


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2018)

RE -- They'll get- r-done !-- Tell me though does making electric chocolate end up kinda like making an oil extraction?-- U know ?-- lick the spoon --clean the bowl out with a finger and end up doing the crab walk later ?-- I don't need to be doing that!-- Got oil in my hair -- and my eye !-- No making stuff like that too dangerous for me !
That's why I just chase the decarbed caps with some oil !-- Way less messy and I don't end up plastered from making them !


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2018)

We high yet ?-- Put a check by my name !-- Did U see that old soldier talk up there ?-- 

Mine is not to wonder why --but-to do or die -- 

Then there's also 
Big man tell U what to do ?-- Tell him it's OK --It's all good !
But don't do a got dam thang he say !

My problem is U never know which Keef gonna show up !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 19, 2018)

Yep, you leave to much on the spoon or in the bowl, your finger gonna get you high...


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2018)

Good morning all, Poor bud had a shingle shot yesterday and had a fever all night and is still sick this morning. Poor guy. He was going to help me get ready for company tomorrow. oh well, i got this. I don't think i want a shingles shot.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 19, 2018)

Hi Rose...Is that the new Recombinant Zoster vaccine? My doc referred me to get one the other day when I had my yearly check...I had the old shingles vac a couple years ago so I opted not now till I see how others react to this one...he told me the old vac was good for about 75% of people and this new one is closer to 95%...mine is good for another couple of years where the new one is once and for all...I’m glad I waited but I feel sorry for mr.bud and wish him a speedy recovery...


----------



## thegloman (May 19, 2018)

Here's a shot of one of the GT x BOC X BBSL I have indoors.
Rose,
Sorry Mr.rb is feeling poorly. I was thinking about getting the shingles vac. but I think Ill wait some more.
Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2018)

She got it going on Gloman !-- The momma -- Golden Ticket -x- Box Of Chocolate --She had a little more stretch before I bred her to that BBSL !-- Ain't gonna be no stem that ain't covered in bud -- I got no idea what U gonna get out that one !- It shoulda thrown some different phenos -- Might be a fine chocolate maybe a little hint of coffee or who knows ?-- She gonna do something nice for U after awhile in a jar !-- She good fairly fresh but the taste and smell come in the jar !-- 
The Momma GT-X-BOC is the one Umbra calls "V" -- I lost her but I got young ones !-- Now I gotta find one similar to what I had !


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2018)

I been worthless today !-- Fingers work just can't trust the grip in my left hand !-- U know when U hit your funny bone on your elbow ?- It's not that intense but it's like my arm is "buzzing"-- It don't hurt but that sheet get old after awhile !-- I've had my heat pack on my neck off and on -- That's where the problem lives -- Not in my hand !-- Must have some inflammation around that nerve root from the injury!-- I know I complain alot --but U know what ?-- I'm old !-- I don't care !--


----------



## St_Nick (May 19, 2018)

I have been busy as (oops) the last two days.  I been an up=potting fool.  Flower is starting to look pretty good too.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 20, 2018)

Morning peeps,,,time for a bowl. Going to work in my yard and grill today.


----------



## ness (May 20, 2018)

Morning OFC  Rose, wishing you a pleasant day with your company.  And, hope Bud is recovered.

Gloman, Nick nice looking plants you have.  Everyone has a beautiful crops a growing. (farmer's) 

I have a hermaphrodite (OG Kush), I watched a few YouTube video's but still don't know what to do with this hermaphrodite.  I pulled of the round balls on one branch and will look for more.  Should, I dispose of my hermaphrodite?  I'm thinking of putting it out in the woods.  But, I don't know about the light change and what it will do with the way OG Kush will grow.  I don't know.


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

Kill it !


----------



## Budlight (May 20, 2018)

umbra said:


> I got the Lemon Tree S1 beans. At another site, I offered to send 3 beans, have them grow them out and give cuts to anyone who wanted them ... no one has taken me up on the offer. Don't make much sense in making an offer like that again



wife won't let me get some


----------



## umbra (May 20, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Bud, sorry to hear that. I just popped 3 of the Lemon Tree beans, forbidden jelly, black cherry punch, and candy cane. Another beautiful morning in California. Lots to do


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

Left hand no work today !


----------



## Budlight (May 20, 2018)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Bud, sorry to hear that. I just popped 3 of the Lemon Tree beans, forbidden jelly, black cherry punch, and candy cane. Another beautiful morning in California. Lots to do


Man you got some really amazing stuff in this next run really can’t wait to see how everything turns out hope you’re having a good morning


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

No store bought seed !--Had to make them myself-!--- Just the children of a lesser God !- ( B.B. King) !-- Got room for 4 seed of 4 crosses !-- Can't find -- King Louie--x-- B.B. -- but they around !


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2018)

ness, hermies are little yellow bananas that poke out of the plant, they have pollen in them, not balls. If you have balls you have a male plant. Get rid of that boy.   
Buds says thanks for the well wishes but get your shots, that the shingles are worse than one night of fever, that is what he says. lOL, i say, i think about getting the shot. but not now, he was pretty  sick for 24 hours.. 

Mr Wilson, dog, is a model today for some groomer coming to town. I hope he doesn't look stupid when he gets home. lol i will take a pic.


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

Rose -- The hermies I kill have balls and pistols (white "V"s)-- Both sexes on same plant !-- kill them faster than I kill a cockroach !-- Never seen no nanner !


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

So I ended up crossing that B.B. King boy out the house of Umbra to 13 different girls !-- Somewhere in them seed is a couple highly desirable monsters -- My job be to find them and clone them !-- Which means they can't die till they been in the pipe!-- It's gonna get complicated !-- Somebody gonna have to smoke much weed to find them !-- I'll do what I can !


----------



## Budlight (May 20, 2018)

Keef I heave some  deepchunk x grape ape x that strawberry boy seeds I can send you


----------



## Trump (May 20, 2018)

Budlight said:


> View attachment 248886
> Good day everyone  just thought I would throw up a quick shot of the nurse Larry cross Valentine




very healthy looking ....Thanks for adding  Quality MJ to the thread


----------



## thegloman (May 20, 2018)

ness said:


> Morning OFC  Rose, wishing you a pleasant day with your company.  And, hope Bud is recovered.
> 
> Gloman, Nick nice looking plants you have.  Everyone has a beautiful crops a growing. (farmer's)
> 
> I have a hermaphrodite (OG Kush), I watched a few YouTube video's but still don't know what to do with this hermaphrodite.  I pulled of the round balls on one branch and will look for more.  Should, I dispose of my hermaphrodite?  I'm thinking of putting it out in the woods.  But, I don't know about the light change and what it will do with the way OG Kush will grow.  I don't know.




Ness, I don't claim to know a Lot, but I HAVE found that a predominate female plant that herms out with some male flowers will produce ALL female seed if there is no other pollen doner.
It MAY be more inclined to have hermi babies bit it IS one way to make all fem seed.


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

Bud that sounds right up my alley !-- Send away when U get ready !-- U know I'm still lusting for  some them UBC Chemo seed ?-- I know U might not have any but keep your eye open for me !-- I'll get that package out to U this week !-- I'm just still having some problems with my left arm so I'm laid up on the heat pack !--
Gloman U gotta quit doing that !-- Dam !-- I send U some more seed !-- I need to get some aqueous silver and learn to make proper feminized seed !-- We'll learn together !


----------



## thegloman (May 20, 2018)

Gloman U gotta quit doing that !-- Dam !-- I send U some more seed !-- I need to get some aqueous silver and learn to make proper feminized seed !-- We'll learn together ![/QUOTE]

Lol.  Well I haven't had to work with inferior genetics since you gifted me good seed, but in the beginning I had to find ways to work the brick weed seeds to my best advantage.  Great need with no resources breeds many inventive ideas.
I haven't worried about sex much these days cuz I found better and more plentiful genetics here.  You know bro I have no money to work with so most everything I have is home made.
I sure have learned a lot here and we aren't plagued with a bunch of youngsters who think they know it all.
Not putting anybody down, but its nice to learn from Real Pros.


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

Bud I got my seed out !-- but I'm having trouble figuring out what to send ! -- I got seed from 3 breedings -- I used that Super stud BlackBerry Snow Lotus-- Then I used his son from a Mazar-i-Shariff mom on Barney's Farm " Nightshade " and on SR 91 !--  Then these B.B. King crosses !-- 2 or 3 from each be OK ? -- There are some hybrids !


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

When U get ready G  ?-- There's some other stuff I want to send U !-- I think all those were from that BBSL dad !--


----------



## thegloman (May 20, 2018)

Rose
I put 2 of each of those seeds in to germ and today 5 of 6 have popped and been planted.  Hoping the 6th one pops today too.
Soon Ill be able to make meds for Barney. Thank you very much!


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

The 4 I decided to start today !

(AK 48-x- BBSL )-x- BB King 
(GDP- x- BPU)- x- BB King 
(Purple Haze -X- BBSL)- X- B.B. King 
'79 X-mas Bud IBL


----------



## thegloman (May 20, 2018)

Lol. Keef you gave me your collecting disease!
I won't plant again till next spring but that don't stop me from collecting now. lol
Any time you got some you want to send me go right ahead.
8 varieties seems to be about all I can handle growing at one time.  That's in the greenhouse.  My back 40 patch is more or less left to the hazards of the weather now.


----------



## umbra (May 20, 2018)

I popped beans yesterday, lol. Today I'm taking cuts of some things I sexed and some moms.
sour punch, mimosa, sour secret, chiesel, apricot head, orange super skunk, orange dot, box of chocolate F2, sour dubb, sour dubb x BoC, emperor purple, hazelnut cream, skywalker og, skywalker og x BoC, black mamba, Heath Robinson's purple wreck, buckeye purple x gdp, peyote purple x deep chunk, (super lemon haze x sour bubble) x Oregon lemon), King Louis 13th og x Oregon lemon, (lemon larry og x lemon thai) x Oregon lemon and sour dubb x Oregon lemon.


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

They not wet yet I so  might change my mind !-- Maybe -- King Louie 13th -x- B.B. -- I got Squish-x- Oregon Lemon - x- B.B. too !-
 U people are a bad influence on me !-- I almost had my Variety Chasing Disease under control !-- Bunch dam enablers is what ya'll are !-- I don't have enough room to plants everything I want !-- Them things Bud's sending sounds tasty ! -- I'm a sick man !


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

420 ish !--
Momma was a classy lady from the west coast -- Daddy jumped the border from Canada -- They hooked up in Texas and gave me this girl !-- Umbra's ( Plush Berry-x Strawberry Desiel )- x Strawberry Rhino (from Bud )-- I just call it Strawberry! -- fresh dried !


----------



## thegloman (May 20, 2018)

Dang Umbra!
How do you keep track of all those varieties at one time?


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

Labels !


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

Cuz there's 34 grow spots in this box -



 - I don't know how Umbra does it but the tag GOT to stay with the plant !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 20, 2018)

Good afternoon ofc peeps...
My morning project today...yes I know I’m missing one block...I did a re-design after I got back home from the brick store...
Also I see that I have this thing set up backwards...I was gonna use the right side for the finished compost but I see that I’ll get a little hotter cook if I move the rough compost over to the right where it’ll get more sun...the work is never done...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 20, 2018)

So it looks Keef, like your done with them white flies huh? Yay!!!


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

Had to go change it RE !-- 7 rows of 5 one for utility --34 !-- The reason for that is that the lid is laid out in a checkerboard pattern with that many squares !-- find the center of each and drilled a 2 inch hole thru it with a 2 inch  door knob bit !-- Didn't need to drill them all but I was high -- They was there so seemed like the thing to do ?-- I get all three of them cloners fired up I can make a clone or 2 !-- I hear rooted clones even have value ?--


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

I double coon dog dare them to blow the whistle and give me any kinda wiggle room !-- I'm come up out the belly of the beast driving a team of fire breathing monsters !


----------



## umbra (May 20, 2018)

Keef said:


> Labels !


exactly. When I take cuts, I use rockwool. I label the row. Then when they go from bare rockwool to a 16 0z plastic cup I use masking tape and a marker. When they go into 1 gal or 7 gal grow bags, I write it on the bag with a paint pen.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 20, 2018)

wooden popsicle stick


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

I don't have to transplant as long as I flip them small -- the plant with it's neopreme collar and aero basket are moved as needed -- I used a piece of milk jug plastic --write on it with a magic marker -- It goes between the neopreme collar and basket -- When I take the plant I punch a hole thru the label with a hole push and attach it to the plant while it dries --label goes in each jar !--


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

The way I look at it is --Weed is all about the girls -- U can start seed -- sex and run it to see what U got -- but - A fellow could use one them boxes like I got kinda like an index card file -- There's 34 spots -- I probably got 2 dozen varieties in that box but it could be 34 different varieties?-- Pull the girl U want out --grow it up a ways and chop it into clones and grow them out !-- It's not about variety to me but it's all about that one specimen from the variety that shines !-Some like Umbra's BOC gonna throw a lot of phenos --The one I lost had a cafe Mocha thing going on !-- I got some more up and I'm looking for my Hershey Bar plant !-- Long as I got a piece of a plant  in veg ?--I got it !--
I like knowing exactly how the weed is gonna be !--


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

It's Sunday !-- Want some Communion Wine ?-- Might be a little stronger than U used to !-- 2 gallons of nice dry jacked up blueberry Merlot!


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2018)

Might be wanting some seafood soon !-- D.D. say I need to get a fishing license-- Silly woman !-- I don't need a license-- I got a cast net !-- but they for catching bait -- The speckled trout be running soon and they got this place over by the Bay with this street light -- Be plenty shrimp all up around that light at night !-- Get on the scoot with the net and a trashbag for fish under the seat and get what U need for supper without hardly slowing down !-- Only one rule !-- Don't get caught !


----------



## ness (May 21, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.  I see everyone is busy popping beans.  Sending Green mojo your way.  Boy, I got a long way to go before I'm up and running smoothly.  I do the best I can for now.  I have been waiting a hole month for my lights and guano.  And, now its MD. no mail another day of waiting.  Crop isn't to happy. 

coffee cup empty, bowl empty.  I got to fix this and get ready to explore the outside.


----------



## ness (May 21, 2018)

Another over cast day.  I have a problem that I don't know what is causing it.  Rose can you please take a look and see if you know what causing the browning of the top side leafs of this White Widow.  Or anyone that know this problem.  Thank you


----------



## ness (May 21, 2018)




----------



## ness (May 21, 2018)

Thank you, Rose, Keef, Gloman for the banana, balls, and fem update. (farming)(bong hit)


----------



## ness (May 21, 2018)

Happy Memorial Day.  Have a good one.  Fresh air awaits.


----------



## thegloman (May 21, 2018)

Happy M.D. y'all.
Tension running thick today. Think Ill go back to bed.


----------



## thegloman (May 21, 2018)




----------



## St_Nick (May 21, 2018)

Morning Troops!  I sat one of my BoC outside the other day 'cause it was too crowded in the grow room.  Danggone thing decided to go into flower.  Thats bad cause it is way early but it showed its true colors so today we gonna send Him to weedlovers heaven


----------



## umbra (May 21, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. Memorial Day is next Monday guys. Stoners, lol.


----------



## ness (May 21, 2018)

lol.  I am pleasantly stone this morning.   I just gain a week.  Now, I going to be watching for UPS.  He's got my nerves up.   Hope I don't have a melt down.  (bolt)


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

It's Monday ?-- O.K. !-- Storm pushed thru last night -- We up to 4 inches of rain for the year so far !-- Like a rain forest !-- Except there is no forest and hardly any rain !
Ness -- U might might have to show that man what --Bat Sheet Crazy -- looks like !-- 
Still overcast and humid --We headed for mid 90s today !
I need to make some caps --


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2018)

good morning,  my thyroid is too high and i am a little nuts. lost 5 pounds in 5 days. that is nice, but.  Hope you are all well and stoned. My company is coming in.


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

Rose need to load up on some indica edibles !-Slow her down to a crawl !-- I ain't saying nothing about them hypo- thyroid pills !-- but -- If your day is done and U wanna rock on ?


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

Tried to convince the doctor that I had Attention Deficit Disorder after my fall and would need some Ritalin to go with my morphine but he wouldn't buy it !--I always wanted to be good !-- I just seem to lack that skill !


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

Dam bugs tore the grow up pretty good !-- but it'll be back !- Life and timing don't always work out right !-- This would be the perfect time to move the grow but ain't got a place to move it to yet !-- I'm ready to set up a real grow !-- I got my genetics pretty much ready !-- The longer they wait the better I'm be- but -- Change is happening in the prohibition thing  and weed grow slow --Time to get serious about the grow !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 21, 2018)

Good mornin ofc, just home from having an ultrasound, they took some pics of my aorta... checking for the aortic embolism or some such....I think this was brought on by the hunt for my peripheral neuropathy issue...more d*mn doctor bills...


----------



## thegloman (May 21, 2018)

What up everybody?
M.D. next week?  Boy do I feel stupid! lol.  ( or stoned )   That's cool tho cuz I wasn't prepared to do any grilling and I have no beer yet.   Still got fireworks tho. Even after blowing my hand off I still gotta have rockets. lol

Rose I hope you enjoy your time with your company and that your thyroid settles down.

I have 2 pennywise x Valentine up m reaching for the lights! Ya!


----------



## Trump (May 21, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Good afternoon ofc peeps...
> My morning project today...yes I know I’m missing one block...I did a re-design after I got back home from the brick store...
> Also I see that I have this thing set up backwards...I was gonna use the right side for the finished compost but I see that I’ll get a little hotter cook if I move the rough compost over to the right where it’ll get more sun...the work is never done...
> View attachment 248939



I would place cinder blocks along the fence as well....other wise it will rot away....just saying


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 21, 2018)

Fence boards are cheaper than cinder blocks...and I don’t need it any smaller than it is...


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

At least U respond RE !-- With a user name like that I won't!


----------



## umbra (May 21, 2018)

Its just 4u2$moke, trying to get folks riled up, lol


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 21, 2018)

Guys,, my Wife brought home some strawberries today that was the size of small apples,,i kid you not. What the heck,,,i never seen nothing like it. My dog thanks he is in heaven. Our maker is awesome.


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

It's what I do Umbra !--
Weedman -- U saw me talk about Polyploidy ?-- The genetic doubling from a (2n) diploid to (4n)  tetraploid ?-- Those strawberries are (8n) --Seedless watermelons are  (3n) Triploids -- They get the seed by breeding a (4n) tetraploid to a normal (2n) diploid!-- Nothing in nature can fertilize it !-- I just say that because U praising the maker who is some lab guy somewhere was just funny to me !


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

Me and Da Gloman need to get busy learning to feminized seed so I can get back to it !--I got the genetics --the chemicals and a year's worth of zeroing in on making my own brand new tetraploid !-- That don't mean I ain't scheming on a way to get Bud's UBC Chemo to hook up with Umbra's Clock Work Orange so I can get me some tetraploid seed !-- I'm tricky like that!


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 21, 2018)

Keef said:


> At least U respond RE !-- With a user name like that I won't!


I ain’t scared...& I know you ain’t either...


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

Filled the pipe up with some Nurse Larry -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus-- Here smell my fingers !-- That's some serious sheet right there !-- Momma was nice and polite and had that little "What's that taste?" thing going on !-- I am amazed at how different momma and daughter can be !-- I would never guess this was any relation to the Nurse !-- Where my lighter ?


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 21, 2018)

Keef said:


> It's what I do Umbra !--
> Weedman -- U saw me talk about Polyploidy ?-- The genetic doubling from a (2n) diploid to (4n)  tetraploid ?-- Those strawberries are (8n) --Seedless watermelons are  (3n) Triploids -- They get the seed by breeding a (4n) tetraploid to a normal (2n) diploid!-- Nothing in nature can fertilize it !-- I just say that because U praising the maker who is some lab guy somewhere was just funny to me !


Huh??  Oh,,i get it,,sorry i shouldn't have said that part. I promise i wont bring up a religious thing or saying again. My Bad. I do respect your believe or lack there off. I didnt mean it in a bad way.
And no im afraid i missed the diploid thingy. I smoke to much weed i guess. Lol


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

I'm the rude one Weedman !-- This NL-x- BBSL I got in this pipe ?-- I'm press some oil one day from this and put it in  hash oil cartridges !-- Ready made religious experience right there ! --


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 21, 2018)

I doubt anyone has an issue with your religious views but I’ve never seen wild strawberries the size of apples...it’s kinda like corn...nature had quite a different plant in mind till Native Americans showed the Europeans what they had...we proceeded to re-engineer...Now what’s going to be needed when the government finally sees the light and ends prohibition...they’re going to need to hire some stoners to catch themselves up as to what real cannabis is instead of that weak a$$ test pot they grow at the University of Mississippi...Oh wait, maybe they already did...https://www.statnews.com/2016/08/31/marijuana-research-dea-growers-permits/


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 21, 2018)

Yep,,thats why we all love Weed. I believe you have a right to believe what ever you want,,as long as you dont hurt others with your beliefs.
And what is Polyploidy?


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

Yup !-- I'm run right over and put my name on that goverment growers list !-- I don't know bout all that oversight and stuff ?-- Can I sign my neighbor up ?
No --I'm sit tight in Texas -- keep my head down and sooner or later they gonna give me some wiggle room and I'm unleash my girls on them !-- Gummies? -( all kinds of edibles if the want )- Shatter ?-- hash oil cartridges?-I'll make whatever they want !-- - I remember a few years ago when I turned my old dealer on to a chunk of hash -- I thought he was gonna cry !-- He said he ain't even seen any hash for 25 years ! -- I need to get the grow off the beach and farther north in Texas but I'm pretty much where where I need to be !


----------



## umbra (May 21, 2018)

Weedman2018 said:


> Yep,,thats why we all love Weed. I believe you have a right to believe what ever you want,,as long as you dont hurt others with your beliefs.
> And what is Polyploidy?


google is your friend, we're not in high school … do your own research
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyploid


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

Ya'll who have heard it a million times -- plug your ears !-- 
Weedman -- We all got DNA in each cell of our body and so do plants !-- It's the blueprint of life --Most natural stuff have 2 strands twisted together !-- When a cell divides that DNA unwinds and splits down the middle -- Each half makes a double of itself and becomes 2 copies of the original -- They move to either end of the cell and a "curtain" forms between them -- It will become a new cell wall where the cell will divided into 2 copies of the original cell !- While that curtain is forming there are chemicals that can be used to interfere with that process so that U end up with a cell that has 2 copies of DNA instead of 1 -- The odds of me turning a normal diploid plant into a genetically doubled tetraploid is quite out of a 1,000 if I have perfect technique and formula !-- Plus it will put any survivors at deaths door and I gotta be good enough to drag them back into the light !---- I spent a year zeroing in on it !- Rare as they gonna be I know a way around that !- One out of a thousand ?-- So I learn to make feminized seed then I breed me a coffee can full of seed bred from the dankest of the Dank normal plants I can lay hands on ! -- I'm set up to start a thousand seed every 2 weeks after another trail or 2 !
Seedfinders got 13,000 varieties listed -- U can't buy tetraploid seed commercially !-- I want to know it's a girl when I am successful !-- No hurry !


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

Here hit this Umbra !

I 'splain it better than the books !


----------



## umbra (May 21, 2018)

I take part of the blame for getting Keef started on the genetic coding discussion and his experiments. I breed some crazy stuff and when some of the crazy stuff inside Keef's mind hooked up with my stuff it was an iconoclastic revelation, it blew his mind, ok. Now its a quest.


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

No doubt !-- It's all Umbra's fault !-- 
Ya'll all a bad influence on me !-- St. Nick the one taught me about freezing off my wine !-- Gloman I ain't gonna say nothing but I got my eye on U !-- Some this weed need to be pressed for sure !-- The problem is a dose for us ain't the same as for normal people !-- That Gummies said 100 mg was 10 doses ?-- I'd say more like two and a half doses ?-- tops !


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

Attempting the math of getting 800 parts of the active ingredients per 10,000 parts ionized water out of a solution that is 80 % active ingredient made smoke come out my ears !-- Getting it to penetrate the cells and get it out before it kills them is tricky !-- That's not the real numbers U know ?-- I would say I'm within range now !-- but if it don't have a highly desirable trait ?-- I keep looking !-- No-- it never was about just making one it was about learning the skill !


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

Tissue culture and stuff like synthetic seed ?-- Don't even go there !


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 21, 2018)

Thanks Umbra,,but i didnt need Google. Besides,,i would still be going,,,what did it say.....lol
And now that i got a headache,,time for a bowl.


----------



## Keef (May 21, 2018)

Gary Clark Jr. Singing the Catfish Blues and we out !-- Later !


----------



## bwanabud (May 21, 2018)

I've been waiting for their arrival, only see a couple per year here


----------



## Budlight (May 22, 2018)

Umbra  was it greenpoint that I had the Lemontree


----------



## thegloman (May 22, 2018)

Gloman I ain't gonna say nothing but I got my eye on U !-- Some this weed need to be pressed for sure !-- The problem is a dose for us ain't the same as for normal people !-- That Gummies said 100 mg was 10 doses ?-- I'd say more like two and a half doses ?-- tops ![/QUOTE]

Hehehe# Well ya better watch close, I'm always up to something the law dogs don't like.
Sure as I'm still breathing I'm gonna work this thing and help those that I can. Ill spread the knowledge and the resources as wide and far as I can.
I just learned my daughters family has started taking cbd with good results too.  She's in a totally redneck state and wants to stay within the law so she goes for commercial oil made from hemp but its a great sign that the good news is catching on.
Hope y'all have a great day!
(And Please folks, try to get along) Really no need to be snippy.

My motto is:  Live, Love & Learn!

Oh yeah, by the way, I'd sure like to try one of those 100mg. gummies!  It'll take some convincing for me to believe 100mg. Is too much.


----------



## umbra (May 22, 2018)

Budlight said:


> Umbra  was it greenpoint that I had the Lemontree


yes it was.


----------



## umbra (May 22, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2018)

Good morning, shakey rose here. off to the doc early.  Company still here, i have a ham and egg casserole in the oven, hope it is good. Nice to read all your posts.  
Umbra, are you going to have to do sales?  How do you feel about this company? 
Keef, soon as my peeps leave, that box is in the mail. 
Re, i hope you get the neuropathy helped. 
Ness, did you get your stuff yet? How you doing ? Budlight, i hope you get your seeds you want.
Have a good day peeps.


----------



## thegloman (May 22, 2018)

Can't help it, I just had to show ya what the cbd oil has done for Barney.  Before the oil he couldn't even walk with his head up. Now I have to get on him to stay all 4s on the floor.


----------



## St_Nick (May 22, 2018)

Morning friends.  I'm getting pretty tired of youtubes new policy on weed channels.


----------



## Budlight (May 22, 2018)

umbra said:


> yes it was.


 That’s what I thought  thanks man Hope you’re having a good morning so far


----------



## Budlight (May 22, 2018)

Good morning Rose things are pretty good over here hope you’re have an excellent day  your casserole sounds pretty delicious to


----------



## Budlight (May 22, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Morning friends.  I'm getting pretty tired of youtubes new policy on weed channels.


 I know it’s pretty sad what they’re doing and  I know a few other companies like that are doing the same thing I really miss my YouTube shows that’s for sure


----------



## Keef (May 22, 2018)

Not fit for polite society today -- I be around when I can !


----------



## bwanabud (May 22, 2018)

Storms moved in while prepping the Minnow for her yearly launch, perch are hitting now,,,,waiting on the walleye runs


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 22, 2018)

I promise not to metion Strawberries again Keef. Besides,,i still have a headache from reading. Lol
That was a joke.
Hope everybody has a bowl of Dank,,,time to smokem if you gottem.


----------



## ness (May 22, 2018)

Evening OFC.  Overcast all day again.  Did the gardening, pull weeds, rank a little.  That's all I got done today.

Rose, I got my lights from FED's.  The show down with UPS is tomorrow.  I'll be waiting.   I bet you are have a blaze with your company, have a great evening Rose.

Bwanabud good luck fishing.  Be careful.


----------



## St_Nick (May 22, 2018)

bwanabud said:


> Storms moved in while prepping the Minnow for her yearly launch, perch are hitting now,,,,waiting on the walleye runs
> 
> View attachment 248955


I feel for ya.  Which one is yours?  I worry about Hurricanes but mines in the Chesapeake


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 22, 2018)

We showin boats? Here’s mine, I built it myself...


----------



## thegloman (May 22, 2018)

Y'all boat owners got it go in on!
I love the water. Fishing, skiing, sailing.


----------



## Keef (May 22, 2018)

I got a kayak --but it ain't no real boat !
They opening the 1st high CBD farm in Texas !-- Gonna be a scrabble for growers soon ?-- I myself can grow some high CBD weed !-- Somebody need to just scoop me up and put a grower in they pocket but I ain't looking for no job !-- I want a piece of the pie !-- So the dance begins ?-- Hook up without getting locked up !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 22, 2018)

That’s the trouble Keef, in California that hookup is very expensive I think...ask Umbra.


----------



## umbra (May 22, 2018)

nice boats. I have a kayak. I've had sailboats. I love sailing. Been looking at a windrider trimaran. Their rave is the 1 if you like to sail fast.


----------



## Keef (May 22, 2018)

That's why I stay in Texas !-- I figure there's plenty people got money and want in on the ground floor of the coming weed industry and don't know squat about growing ?-- They need me they just don't know it yet !--


----------



## Keef (May 22, 2018)

Gloman I sent U some of this Mazar-i-Shariff-x- BBSL didn't I ?-- Meant to anyway !-- There's your hash plant !-- Hooga- Booga !-- That's gonna work !-- "Waldo" that little Black Berry Snow Lotus  boy sure did me right !


----------



## umbra (May 22, 2018)

When I was talking to the VP of Sales, we were talking about the science of sales, so to speak. If you try to just sell something to someone, you will hit a brick wall. No one what's to be sold a bunch of b s. You need to solve a problem that the customer has. But if everybody has a solution to the problem, then it's just a matter of who's cheapest and no way to differentiate you from the herd. So you have to solve a problem the customer didn't know they had. Keef, you can solve a problem, they don't know they have. And that is a formula for a sale.


----------



## umbra (May 22, 2018)

I know sailing fast is an oxymoron but …in excess of 30 knots, lol


----------



## Keef (May 22, 2018)

Nope that's not sailing !-- They just flying low !
Umbra U know I got a secret weapon ain't many in Texas growers got !-- The OFC  !-- I knows some people knows a little bout weed !
Wait !-- Got Tab Benoit recorded live at The Funky Biscuit on the box !-- Try a hit of this !


----------



## St_Nick (May 22, 2018)

I be playing the ebay game again   Gitars are gonna be the death of me.


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2018)

I can't buy a guitar on line, I have to play it. To me, it's about the action and the tone.


----------



## thegloman (May 23, 2018)

Keef said:


> Gloman I sent U some of this Mazar-i-Shariff-x- BBSL didn't I ?-- Meant to anyway !-- There's your hash plant !-- Hooga- Booga !-- That's gonna work !-- "Waldo" that little Black Berry Snow Lotus  boy sure did me right !



Didnt get the hash plant but I did get WI, SD, PH, BB King, NS, NL, and GT X BOC. all with BBSL daddy's.
Got to try a sample of most of them and I'm impressed!
That changes my whole game now. I can keep them away from wild hemp now so the genetics won't get too watered down any more.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 23, 2018)

political name smokes weed? Lol


----------



## Trump (May 23, 2018)

Weedman2018 said:


> political name smokes weed? Lol





Yuup

lets make this Site Great Again


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 23, 2018)

Cant stand the bastard,,but that is funny.


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. Hump day or something. Holiday is coming, lol.


----------



## thegloman (May 23, 2018)

Morning everybody!
I have a question for y'all.
Why do my plants in pots develops so much smaller leaves?  In the ground the leaves get massive. Bigger than my hand, but in pots they seem to always stay much smaller no matter what I do.  Nutes and bacteria are good.. Outside sunlight.


----------



## Keef (May 23, 2018)

Storm is coming !


----------



## St_Nick (May 23, 2018)

I


umbra said:


> I can't buy a guitar on line, I have to play it. To me, it's about the action and the tone.


I hear ya but I can't play well enough to be that discerning.  In this case I'm after a rare one.  In 1967 I bought a new '65 Gibson SG.   I mowed lawns for a whole summer to buy that guitar.  My Stepmother gave it away while I was in Lybia keeping America great.  Last night I found one for sale that I might be able to afford.


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2018)

Good morning all. 
Bwana is that bird an oriole? That is beautiful, are the females that pretty to or just the boys. I have never seen one in person, thank for posting that. 
Re, I was going to tell you something or ask and i forgot.
Umbra, i worked in a health food store years ago, i was afraid of what i could sell people. I didn't like all that power. LOL
So my company is gone, went to the doc, working on my thyroid. 
OH, Gloman, that made my day about Barney, standing up saying, hi rose, thanks. LOL love it.


thegloman said:


> Morning everybody!
> I have a question for y'all.
> Why do my plants in pots develops so much smaller leaves?  In the ground the leaves get massive. Bigger than my hand, but in pots they seem to always stay much smaller no matter what I do.  Nutes and bacteria are good.. Outside sunlight.



I think there are a few reasons for that. There is more room outside for roots and large spreading. You can't beat fresh air  and good soil outdoors for larget plants. I had a pound and a half plant last summer and grew her indoors and maybe get 4 ounces.  I am going to grow one plant indoor and see how big i can get her with no other plants for competition.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 23, 2018)

Good morning there OFC, Nick, I remember the first guitar I bought...worked all summers sweeping gravel around for the city street dept. finally I had enough for a 1962 fender Strat sunburst...wish I still had it... I have another Strat now but it’s just not the same...Rose, let me know when/if you think about it...I might know the answer...


----------



## St_Nick (May 23, 2018)

Rose,  I grew the nurse indoors as you know, still do.  Transplanted her into an 11 gallon tote and it wasn't big enough.  Completely root bound by the end of the grow.  I think if you want over an lb. from her you will need at least a 20 gallon tote.


----------



## bwanabud (May 23, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all.
> Bwana is that bird an oriole? That is beautiful, are the females that pretty to or just the boys. I have never seen one in person, thank for posting that.



Hi Rose, 
Yes a Northern Oriole, the male gender is always the most colorful in the bird species...to draw attention away from the bland colored female sitting with the eggs and caring for the young. 

The vast majority of song birds mate for life, and rarely find another even if theirs is killed somehow. The House Wrens are here now, amazing little little guys(adults about 1/2 oz)...fiercely territorial, very loud showy singers, and tireless workers for the constantly complaining "wife"  Always return to the same birdhouse for years, must have a very small entrance hole to keep the large species out.


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2018)

We have a baby dove on our fence this morning, we feed the squirrels, sparrows, junco's in winter, robins in spring,  we have about 7 houses full of babies, a cat that lays in the shade and dreams of catching them. The doves have a nest in the spruce tree, it is happening out there.  I know the unfair fact that boys are prettier than girls in the ornithology world, but i was hoping the girl oriole was kinda pretty like that boy.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 23, 2018)

Good thing im not a dove hunter. I have about 14 dove setting on a electric wire. Could make them dinner,,,but dont have nothing but a Daisy bb gun. Guess they are safe. BB would just bounce off anyway and make them mad.
Yes im high,,,and i dont like Dove meat. I like Chicken. lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 23, 2018)

The cabbage is getting big but I don’t see any heads yet, it really is too soon. The girls on the right are moving along though. If I wasn’t leaving for a week, I’d get some more started...well I will in a couple weeks...watch them for me while I’m gone, would you...


----------



## Keef (May 23, 2018)

Umbra what did U call those hash shaker pans ?-- U got them off Amazon ?-- sifter pans ?-- What size fits that jug like U use they got different size sifter wire and do I need to fasten the jug with the cut off bottom to the pan someway ?-- I keep seeing them separating when I'm shaking and I don't want that !


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2018)

Keef said:


> Umbra what did U call those hash shaker pans ?-- U got them off Amazon ?-- sifter pans ?-- What size fits that jug like U use they got different size sifter wire and do I need to fasten the jug with the cut off bottom to the pan someway ?-- I keep seeing them separating when I'm shaking and I don't want that !


No need to fasten the jug, I use my thumbs to hold the jug and the other fingers hold the lip of the pan. I do it over a large piece of glass.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BMW0MZC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Keef (May 23, 2018)

Might be for that high CBD weed !-- I never even heard of High CBD hash but I got a pretty good idea what to do with it !-- My high CBD boy -- CBD Crew's Indica -x- - Valentine that Umbra and Rose bred gonna need a name !-- U know how I do Trips -- Waldo -- Lemmy (kilt him before I bred him cause I got that triple lemon Umbra bred to take his place !)-- Anyway -- They want high CBD ?-- I can do that but my heart belong to high THC  dank


----------



## Keef (May 23, 2018)

Gotcha !-- It's all in the grip !-- mesh size ?

Nevermind I got the link !


----------



## Keef (May 23, 2018)

Got The Band's "The Last Walz"-- On the box !-- It just seemed right and proper since I got Old Big Pink in the pipe - Umbra's Snow Desiel with that  Black Berry Snow Lotus dad !-- Had it all planned out !-- Was gonna call it Black Snow but No it make pink bud !-- Who woulda ever thunk it ?-- Back to the band and big pink !


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2018)

Ronny Hawkins and the Hawks


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 23, 2018)

Keef said:


> Got The Band's "The Last Walz"-- On the box !-- It just seemed right and proper since I got Old Big Pink in the pipe - Umbra's Snow Desiel with that  Black Berry Snow Lotus dad !-- Had it all planned out !-- Was gonna call it Black Snow but No it make pink bud !-- Who woulda ever thunk it ?-- Back to the band and big pink !


Sittin out in the garden with a doob a beer and a cigar...got pandora tuned to “The Jayhawks” tonight. Leading to all sorts of good Americana music...leavin in the morning for more at the Strawberry Music Fest!!! 
Mr. B checkin on it...


----------



## Keef (May 23, 2018)

Yup !- and Dr. Hook !-- I gotta watch it once in awhile !--
Pipe went out !-- I guess that's a good thing !-- but I got a lighter right here !
Mane I saw ya'll talking about Memorial Day weekend earlier !-- Have a good time but take just a moment and remember the people who gave it all for U to have this freedom !-- U owe it to them to hold that freedom sacred and preserve it for them to come !
O.K. I said me piece !-- I need to get in there and figure out this PM system -- I keep seeing that I got alerts and stuff and I don't even know what a lert is ?


----------



## Keef (May 23, 2018)

What up RE !-- Nice ---- cat !-- U be careful on your trip !-- We gonna be on the dry side of this storm moving into the Gulf -- My face don't like it but other than that I'm doing O.K. after a bad start to the day !--
 The peeps in the southeast ?-- Ya'll should built one of them Noah boats or something !-- Dam I feel bad for ya'll already !-- Nick watch the creek !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 24, 2018)

We might get a little shower thru here early on Friday morning but I think we be fine here on the western range...
y’all be safe though...


----------



## Trump (May 24, 2018)

thegloman said:


> Morning everybody!
> I have a question for y'all.
> Why do my plants in pots develops so much smaller leaves?  In the ground the leaves get massive. Bigger than my hand, but in pots they seem to always stay much smaller no matter what I do.  Nutes and bacteria are good.. Outside sunlight.




In this case...Size does matter...the bigger the medium the bigger the plant....IMHO  inside grows that want an elbo per plant needs to think 20 plus gallon pots...and yes vegging the plat longer makes for bigger yields but if the medium isnt there you waste time ....throw some in Mother Earth  and LOOK OUT!!!!!....14-18 foot tall plants...Have fun and enjoy the ride


take care and be safe


----------



## Trump (May 24, 2018)

bwanabud said:


> Hi Rose,
> Yes a Northern Oriole, the male gender is always the most colorful in the bird species...to draw attention away from the bland colored female sitting with the eggs and caring for the young.
> 
> The vast majority of song birds mate for life, and rarely find another even if theirs is killed somehow. The House Wrens are here now, amazing little little guys(adults about 1/2 oz)...fiercely territorial, very loud showy singers, and tireless workers for the constantly complaining "wife"  Always return to the same birdhouse for years, must have a very small entrance hole to keep the large species out.
> ...




Nice SHot...


----------



## yooper420 (May 24, 2018)

Evening all. With this new software I should be able to post pictures. Gonna have to try shortly, unless I get blocked again.


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- It's dark !-- Up early cause I spent some time in bed yesterday and I'm stiff !--
Was that Yoop ?-- Good to see U Cuz !-- U ever need any seed let me know I got some dank Indicas !--U remember that Tranquil Elephantizer ?-- I still run her daughter the Blue TE !- -- The White Widow I had ?-- I ran her cycle after cycle for over 4 and a half years before I accidentally killed my last clone !- Gotta get some out to Budlight this week  but I been a little crippled up !-- I got some farming to do when the lights come on -- Bloom is empty -- Seems strange !-- Been running that 4 part rotation for awhile !-- I got the next cycle in veg mostly I need to get back there today figure out what will grow and play nice with who -- Some them hybrids can't be with some those Indicas !--Then start running RO water !-- Makes a gallon every 15 minutes and I'm need -- a lot !--  I didn't start those seed the other day -- I wanted give it some more thought about what to start !-- I come up with a new plan !-- Kinda ?- It's complicated !-- I got high CBD to sex -- Pennywise -x- Valentine --I need to breed it to that other one and get me a sack of seed !--  "V" and Box of Chocolate bout ready to sex too !-- Then that triple lemon !-- Growing weed is complicated !-- I better get back to this pipe -- Cannacaps should be kicking in soon and maybe I can move a little !


----------



## thegloman (May 24, 2018)

Thanks Rose and political name!
I believe you're right about needing bigger growing medium.
Due to my very small space to grow indoors I been using coco in solo cups and they Do get very rootbound.
I guess my next serious project will be building a larger grow chamber.   I really do enjoy my outdoor girlz too but its time to have a self sustaining grow indoors.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 24, 2018)

yooper420 said:


> Evening all. With this new software I should be able to post pictures. Gonna have to try shortly, unless I get blocked again.


The software blocks you? Im new and haven't tried posting pics. Then again im still a little hesitant to post pics.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 24, 2018)

Guess i should say good morning. Time for coffee and get ready for work.


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

That's a little better !-- More coffee ?-- This some smelly weed !-- Not in a bad way and I'm talking the bud not the smell of the smoke !-- Sticky-Stanky !-- If U could put that smell into words -- That stuff be saying -- I'm bout to mess U up !--


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

Weedman -- Paranoia is a pot farmers friend !-- It can keep your as* outta jail !-- Don't talk about growing to anyone not from here !-- Somebody wanna tell U something about growing and U know it's a lie -- just smile and nod absently !-- Most growers get caught cause somebody talked !-- Don't know nothing about weed when talking to others !-- Some of us been robbed and ripped off !-- It's not bad enough U got to practice your craft in secret to avoid the law dogs but seems like everybody else wants to try to take it if they can !-- Be careful out there !


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 24, 2018)

I have never been busted and dont wanna be,,so i will continue to be careful. 
Going to have breakfast. Yum


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

I'm probably not the only pot farmer who owned a copy of "The Anarchist Cookbook " at one time or another !-- For instance trying is sneak in on the Gloman's grow would be about the dumbest stuff a person could do !-- I'm inside so I have to rely on secrecy and the dogs to wake me up and I'm keeping the assault rifle !-- I ain't gonna shoot nothing don't need to be shot !


----------



## thegloman (May 24, 2018)

You're right keef.
I'm pretty anal about people on my property.  I have 40 acres half wooded so there's always somebody wanting to hunt on it but I don't allow it.  Got signs posted Ill shoot trespassers before I ask questions.  Got a tractor with a bucket to bury the ones who don't believe me.
Out here in BFE ppl know better.


----------



## yooper420 (May 24, 2018)




----------



## thegloman (May 24, 2018)

Sweet Yoop!
Tell us about it


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. 1 day closer to the weekend, lol.


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

High Umbra !--
Hey I been reading up on this "CBD Oil" and CBD e-cig cartridges !-- I need to make it clear I'm a pot farm -- Not a hemp farmer !-- How about we just make it outta the good stuff ?-- I know some places like here can't be no THC in it !-- That's like clapping with one hand !-- They are just so much more effective together !--- We gonna fix that one day !-- I ain't growing and processing no hemp !-- Pharmer got to have limits !


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

I don't know who's in charge of lawn maintenance around here but they need to be fired !-- Nasty -raggitty patch weeds !-- Weed eat too !-- I'm have to talk to the boss about this !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 24, 2018)

Good morning ofc...


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 24, 2018)

Yeah,,im done early today.
Well that was short lived,,,i got to Mow my yard. Wife said so. I dont argue with Women. Its a waste of time. But 1st i got to watch a little OAN. Havent watched much news latly.


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

I thought that Nobel was a shoe in !-- I even been considering getting a job helping build that wall !-- Ain't no job openings yet !-- I had my hopes all up and stuff too !-- Don't worry -- D.D. don't believe me either !


----------



## yooper420 (May 24, 2018)

Glowman, I only wish I owned that. That is a Buick concept car from I think 1953 or 1954. Yeah, it is sweet as hell, probably worth a couple hundred thousand, way beyond my means.


----------



## Budlight (May 24, 2018)

Good day everyone   You got something fun and exciting planed  for this weekend Umbra


----------



## St_Nick (May 24, 2018)

Unexpectedly my new Harley tires showed up!  I be busy today!


----------



## thegloman (May 24, 2018)

yooper420 said:


> Glowman, I only wish I owned that. That is a Buick concept car from I think 1953 or 1954. Yeah, it is sweet as ****, probably worth a couple hundred thousand, way beyond my means.



Don't think I ever seen one before.  Used to see a lot of real cool cars as my father was a pro funny car racer thru the 60s and70s.  The Blue Bandit held 4th place nation wide for 4yrs. He took me with him sometimes to shows and races.
Very Cool car!


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2018)

Hi guys, we be makin' tincture and oil today.  I am thinking about a 20 gallon pot in my bathroom with a cbd in it.  The tincture is pretty popular, but every batch is different a bit.  Bud has got this stuff down. He says i taught him everything he knows, but he can remember better than me. true. 
If i get russets this year i will need an indoor asap.  Oh, and 

Why aren't my plants done at 10 weeks?  I took choclope as she was ready, but the indica's what's up with that?


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

I too would like that answer !-- Mazar-i-Shariff-- A giant indica of Lebonese Blond Hash fame -- It say it finish in 50 something days ?-- but when U read about it they say they let it run up till the Snow bout to kill it !-- How can something be ready at 60 days yet can be run up till the Snow comes ?-- My Indicas ?-- They come down at 60 days !-- 20% Amber is almost too long !-- They just melt U anyway !-- How much more melted than melted U wanna get ?-- I assume U will want to do complicated chores like walk and talk ?-- 60 days and done Rose !


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

5 gallons cherry wine back there bubbling away !-- The yeast don't seem to know it's Comstock Cherry Pie filling !-Got 5 big cans and 5 lbs sugar !-- So I can make it but can I make it taste good ?-- I would say ?-- Probably !-- I gots my bag of tricks !-- No Gloman !-- I ain't distilling it !--
Been think about my used nute water!-- When I gear up I'm have a lot -- Hate to waste it !-- Maybe I get me a bunch of blueberry plants or other fruit to use it on --and ferment it ?


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2018)

Bud my plans for the weekend, which are starting right now, include up potting 75 plants, trimming the palm trees, working on my vegetable garden, replacing the patio corrugated roofing panels, replacing the back storm door, making some hash, and brewing some beer.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 24, 2018)

thegloman said:


> Don't think I ever seen one before.  Used to see a lot of real cool cars as my father was a pro funny car racer thru the 60s and70s.  The Blue Bandit held 4th place nation wide for 4yrs. He took me with him sometimes to shows and races.
> Very Cool car!


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

Ya'll talking Joe Camel's game now !-- Had that brain tumor and treated himself with RSO (?) -- Probably got as good a reaction time off the line now  as he ever had !--What did he call it ?-- The "F" "U"Cancer car ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 24, 2018)

umbra said:


> Bud my plans for the weekend, which are starting right now, include up potting 75 plants, trimming the palm trees, working on my vegetable garden, replacing the patio corrugated roofing panels, replacing the back storm door, making some hash, and brewing some beer.


You are busy umbra, my plans are smokin some weed and listening to a lotta live music...
Here is the view from my roof at the strawberry music festival...


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2018)

I was thinking of you RE. Posted some new tunes. Reminds me of the Philly Folkfest days. I was a volunteer there for 15 years. Good times


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 24, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Why aren't my plants done at 10 weeks?  I took choclope as she was ready, but the indica's what's up with that?


Rose, if your talking the cbdcrew x Valentine, mine seemed to take forever too and I still prolly took it too early...


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2018)

got an email, … Valentines clones are available


----------



## thegloman (May 24, 2018)

Weedman2018 said:


> View attachment 248971



Lol!  Where did ya find that old pic?  That was one of about 5 cars he had.  Started with a 55 Chev. In super modified class or something and ended his career when his firebird bodied funny car hit a rock on the track and folded up on him. Don't know how fast but it was Bad.


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

Valentine clones Umbra ?-- Did they get it from U ?-- How's that S1 Lemon Tree gonna turn out ?--


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 24, 2018)

umbra said:


> I was thinking of you RE. Posted some new tunes. Reminds me of the Philly Folkfest days. I was a volunteer there for 15 years. Good times


I liked the spielband and I’ve always liked David Wilcox...I used to do one of his tunes...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 24, 2018)

umbra said:


> got an email, … Valentines clones are available


Curious umbra, what is the possible cbd content of Valentine? I have yet to grow a cbd plant that had less thc than a 1:1 ratio... not that I mind the thc but I’d like one with undetectable thc...Maybe that’s only possible with hemp...


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

I need to stay dahell away from them seed registries !-- They the devil !-- I got a disease !-- That ain't right make me want all that stuff !-- Bruce Banner #3 -- Dammit !


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2018)

I believe valentine is 25 to 1 cbd, that is why we were so excited.   I am going to test the Pennywise/Valentine and  if i can afford to a couple of others. I never got a girl out of the cbd crews indica/Valentine but i would like to test her too. The Franks gift too. that will cost 150 bucks and it won't tell us about the other seeds, just that one, hmm 

my Lambs bread seeds came today. I am suspicious, there were like 30 in there and just in a sleeve thing.  No breeder pack there. who sells 30 seeds?


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

I got U covered on the CBD Crew's Indica Rose !-- I got a breeding pair and soon as I can sync up the plants I'm breed it to Pennywise-x- Valentine first run !-- I find my girl clone her then put that CBD Indica on it and let the little thing finish -- I just got to get my cuts lined up right on age but I'll make some seed from both !-- I haven't started anymore of those crosses yet just those 2 ! -- I got several rooted cuts of my CBD girl so she ain't going anywhere !--


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

I certainly can't do it down here in the belly of the beast but I was thinking about something and wanted to get some feedback !-- I've never grown an Auto but we got an outdoor grow season down here from maybe mid March to mid November !-- If a fellow was to start some feminized Auto CBD seed every 2 weeks soon as spring hit when would be the last planting and would they finish 2 weeks apart like they was planted ? --How many crops would that be ?


----------



## bwanabud (May 24, 2018)

Car went in for State inspection today, appears to be $9,000 to set it right...bastage runs great when it rolled in. Turbo's must be gold plated, and need a Unicorn to install them


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

Listening to an obscure album simply titled "Stephen Stills"-I think that's the title but I get a little high sometimes !-


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> I liked the spielband and I’ve always liked David Wilcox...I used to do one of his tunes...


David was a street musician in Philly. He would play on South St at night and City Hall at lunch. He lives in Ashville now. His double and triple capo tunings are infamous, lol.


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2018)

Keef said:


> Valentine clones Umbra ?-- Did they get it from U ?-- How's that S1 Lemon Tree gonna turn out ?--


Like pure fire


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> I believe valentine is 25 to 1 cbd, that is why we were so excited.   I am going to test the Pennywise/Valentine and  if i can afford to a couple of others. I never got a girl out of the cbd crews indica/Valentine but i would like to test her too. The Franks gift too. that will cost 150 bucks and it won't tell us about the other seeds, just that one, hmm
> 
> my Lambs bread seeds came today. I am suspicious, there were like 30 in there and just in a sleeve thing.  No breeder pack there. who sells 30 seeds?


My lambsbread are from Bodhi if you decide to go that route


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2018)

Frank's gift x Valentine, pennywise x Valentine, and CBD crew indica x Valentine are all going to be tested for a legal CBD grow on the east coast. Might be a couple of months before they get tested. But it is required for the legal permit.


----------



## Budlight (May 24, 2018)

umbra said:


> Bud my plans for the weekend, which are starting right now, include up potting 75 plants, trimming the palm trees, working on my vegetable garden, replacing the patio corrugated roofing panels, replacing the back storm door, making some hash, and brewing some beer.


Dammmm  You got a hell of a lot more energy than I do that’s for sure  definitely sounds like a busy weekend my friend


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

Ya'll got to tell me stuff cause I don't think I be running out  to get any testing done !-- Only test I got is da pipe and caps !--


----------



## Budlight (May 24, 2018)

Keef said:


> Valentine clones Umbra ?-- Did they get it from U ?-- How's that S1 Lemon Tree gonna turn out ?--


 Oh yeah there you go you just had to go and bring  it up didn’t you  as soon as my wife said sure you can get some lemon tree I went to the site right away boom sold out


----------



## Budlight (May 24, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> I believe valentine is 25 to 1 cbd, that is why we were so excited.   I am going to test the Pennywise/Valentine and  if i can afford to a couple of others. I never got a girl out of the cbd crews indica/Valentine but i would like to test her too. The Franks gift too. that will cost 150 bucks and it won't tell us about the other seeds, just that one, hmm
> 
> my Lambs bread seeds came today. I am suspicious, there were like 30 in there and just in a sleeve thing.  No breeder pack there. who sells 30 seeds?


Where did you get them from Rose


----------



## Budlight (May 24, 2018)

I got a really nice nurse Larry cross V I can’t wait to see how she turns out I might send her in to get tested


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2018)

Budlight said:


> Oh yeah there you go you just had to go and bring  it up didn’t you  as soon as my wife said sure you can get some lemon tree I went to the site right away boom sold out


We'll figure something out


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2018)

Bud, I had clones of Franks Gift, Pennywise, a CBD  indica, and blueberry, and nurse larry. I hit them all with Umbra's Valentine boys and  here we are. But each seed will be different right Umbra? as far as cbd amounts?


----------



## Keef (May 24, 2018)

Give me a minute for a Public Service Announcement!--- 

Austin -- Look around !-- 
Do U really want to have to compete with this ?-- If U ain't serious don't waste my time !


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2018)

yes they all seem to vary with CBD %


----------



## St_Nick (May 25, 2018)

This software blows my mind when it tells me the last comment was yesterday and I'm like "what the?" Then I look at the clock on the wall.  Makes sense,,,,,,,,,kinda!


----------



## thegloman (May 25, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Got my garden retilled yesterday so this morning I can replant my corn and melons. Hopefully we'll get some rain soon after. Not sure what happened to the 1st. planting but none of them came up.  Got a real nice looking crop of cabbage, broccoli, kohlorabi and onions going tho.
Been picking lots of asparagus and the potatoes look like they doing good too but I've never grown potatoes before so time will tell.
My girlz in the greenhouse are already nearly 5' tall bushes.
Compost tea is the sh*t!
I think it was Umbra who posted a link on the tea.  No doubt a Very good explanation of the how's and why's of compost tea.
Thank you!


----------



## thegloman (May 25, 2018)

This is GT X BOC X BBSL.
Didn't record exact date but this is approx. 8 weeks from seed. Approx. 3 weeks in bloom.


----------



## umbra (May 25, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. Thunderstorms woke me up early. Wake n bake today. Started with chiesel, going to fruity pebbles og


----------



## yooper420 (May 25, 2018)

Good morning OFC, you too umbra. We had a little rain overnight, but we need more.


----------



## yooper420 (May 25, 2018)

My 1940 Buick Special.


----------



## Trump (May 25, 2018)

Nice Ride Yooper...time too political name this weed


----------



## thegloman (May 25, 2018)

Nice ride Yoop!
Too bad they don't make em like that any more.
Cars back then had Real style!


----------



## thegloman (May 25, 2018)

Got it all replanted and had to spray neem oil on my cabbage & broccoli & tomatos cuz the bunnies and deer have been nibbling.  If that don't stop them Ill pee in my spray rig &do it again.  I've found pee, garlic and rotten egg to work better than Anything the stores have to offer.


----------



## yooper420 (May 25, 2018)

Gloman and political name, thanks and they sure as hell do not make 'em like they used too. Piss, garlic and rotten egg keeps 'em away huh ? Deer munched all of the buds off of the 6 oaks I transplanted. Guess I gotta fence 'em in like I did the cedars.


----------



## ness (May 25, 2018)

Top of the morning OFC.  yooper that sure is a nice ride you have.  Done with the gardening, feed and took the dogs out to play for awhile.  Now, it 420


----------



## yooper420 (May 25, 2018)

What is happening to the OFC ? Is it turning into The Old Church Goers Club ? Can't say hell, shit or damn anymore ?


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2018)

good morning, yopper  that car is adorable.  I will be trimming today, first the outdoor girls need cleaned up from bottom,then i will start trimming the indoor grow. 
I don't gloman, pee huh? ick, sorry, but glad it works for you.  I am hitting the chocolope this morning.  You guys have a great day and lets burn one.


----------



## yooper420 (May 25, 2018)

Thanks ness, it be a work in progress.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2018)

yooper420 said:


> What is happening to the OFC ? Is it turning into The Old Church Goers Club ? Can't say ****, **** or **** anymore ?



It is the new software, i guess they think that intelligent adults can speak without swearing. I can't seem to.


----------



## ness (May 25, 2018)

Rose, that UPS guy said on the computer that he was going to be at my house Wed. by 8pm.  Well, I waited, no, he didn't show.  Next day, I was waiting for him and he snuck my guano on top of the mail box.  I'll caught him, it's just a matter of time.   At least, now, I can feed my babies.  I'm still making mistakes.  But, I have a small crop and will see what becomes of it. (buzzy bee)


----------



## yooper420 (May 25, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> It is the new software, i guess they think that intelligent adults can speak without swearing. I can't seem to.


Two of those three words are in Webster's New Dictionary and have meanings in the way that I used them.


----------



## thegloman (May 25, 2018)

Lol!  
Let me clarify on the piss garlic and rotten eggs.
I make a stinky nasty soup of them and spray on the ground surrounding my girlz.  spraying directly on them wouldn't be a good idea.   Varments don't like the smell any more than we do so they stay away. This is only for veg. stage.
Bloom stage only gets neem oil sprayed around them to prevent molds and most pests don't like it either so not as many problems but ya can't get it on the buds. It tastes AWEFULL.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 25, 2018)

Some of those words are even in the Bible. Go to church you sinners. Lol
Nice cars Yooper.
Think i will smoke with political name,,,i needs to get high.
Gloman,,what the heck is piss garlic.


----------



## Budlight (May 25, 2018)

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start I think I’m gonna  join Umbra and start the day with some purple Kush from Jordan of the islands


----------



## bwanabud (May 25, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> that intelligent adults can speak without swearing. I can't seem to.



Cursing has a habit of morphing into vulgarity, and the distinction is bound solely by the integrity of the poster. Once the liberty of that gate is opened, insults and offensive behavior starts. I have a mouth like a drunken sailor, but also have the decency to be mindful of the ladies in the room...many don't monitor their actions.

As Ray LaMontagne would so elegantly sing  *"And freedom can be an empty cup from which everybody want to drink"

*


----------



## yooper420 (May 25, 2018)

Guess that I'm not an intelligent adult than. I speak like I speak and do believe I have earned that right. Walk a mile in my shoes and then tell me about the way I speak. I have have spent my adult life defending your freedom and mine for 2 years and spent over 25 years keeping you and yours safe and sound. The things that I have seen and witnessed in my life is enough to drive ya insane. Yeah, walk a mile in my shoes then come talk to me.


----------



## bwanabud (May 25, 2018)

yooper420 said:


> Guess that I'm not an intelligent adult than. I speak like I speak and do believe I have earned that right. Walk a mile in my shoes and then tell me about the way I speak. I have have spent my adult life defending your freedom and mine for 2 years and spent over 25 years keeping you and yours safe and sound. The things that I have seen and witnessed in my life is enough to drive ya insane. Yeah, walk a mile in my shoes then come talk to me.



Yooper,
I think you missed my point, and I certainly respect your rights and dedication to our freedoms. I was pointing out the basis of the software, it wasn't intended in your direction.

Can you also vouch for the other 38,433 members here ?, I think not...there in lies the problem. I guarantee my daily verbiage and dialogue, would far surpass the vulgarity scale of most here...but yet it's the common good at stake. I belong to many forums, some without "any" rules...it's a circus of head bashing and insults, thrown from the basement keyboard warriors.

All due respect Sir,
BB


----------



## thegloman (May 25, 2018)

Weedman2018 said:


> Some of those words are even in the Bible. Go to church you sinners. Lol
> Nice cars Yooper.
> Think i will smoke with political name,,,i needs to get high.
> Gloman,,what the heck is piss garlic.



Weedman the garlic, rotten eggs and piss is a varment repellant.
Sometimes the rabbits and deer take a notion to munch on my crops so I make this nasty soup in a bucket of water and spray Around my plants on the ground to keep them away. Varments don't like the smell any more than we do.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 25, 2018)

Good,,cause i like garlic,,,but not Piss Garlic. Lol
Yooper,,,i was raised around that language,,so it dont bother me. Freaking sinner.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2018)

bwanabud said:


> Cursing has a habit of morphing into vulgarity, and the distinction is bound solely by the integrity of the poster. Once the liberty of that gate is opened, insults and offensive behavior starts. I have a mouth like a drunken sailor, but also have the decency to be mindful of the ladies in the room...many don't monitor their actions.
> 
> 
> Thank you Bwana, for such a thoughtful post.


----------



## umbra (May 25, 2018)

Had a crazy day. Expected a super easy day, but there was a chemical spill at a site and I had to go contain it and help clean it up. It was hot in the chem suit and respirator all day. Then had to drive 3 hours in traffic.


----------



## Budlight (May 26, 2018)

umbra said:


> Had a crazy day. Expected a super easy day, but there was a chemical spill at a site and I had to go contain it and help clean it up. It was hot in the chem suit and respirator all day. Then had to drive 3 hours in traffic.


Sounds like a long day and then hopefully the rest of it turned out good


----------



## twohanz (May 26, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> ok, lets try this. welcome all you old farts.  This is a continuation of Keef's thread, the old one got too big.


I'm definitely an Old fart.
74 this years and been growing in my back yard for over 40 years supplemented of course by anything really good that comes by.
In the last two years I've been using a volcano. While in Barcelona I managed to find a Coffee shop and their stuff blew my mind. I need to make a return visit but next time I'll stay longer.
Cheers David
from downunder


----------



## thegloman (May 26, 2018)

Gooood morning OFC!
Had some rain last night.  It just amazes me how weeds can pop up so dang fast.  I pulled weeds yesterday and this morning you can't even tell I been there.
Frustrations of an organic gardener I suppose. Almost makes me want to use weed killer.  (Not)
Hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## thegloman (May 26, 2018)

Howdy Twohanz!
Welcome aboard.   Down under huh?
I'd like to visit there one day.
We have a good bunch here and some experts that are willing to give advice to the less experienced (like myself) that's Always on the money.


----------



## umbra (May 26, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Memorial Day wake n bake is going to be memorial, to say the least. Starting with a mixed bowl of choco fantasy and chiesel with a few grams of cubenis all washed down with some cat poo coffee


----------



## bwanabud (May 26, 2018)

Cat poo coffee  I have a buddy that drinks that stuff, for some reason I stick with the traditional French roast.

Butch says "have you been in my litter box again Dad ? w-t-f dude"





I'm heading for a truck load of 25L bags of coco this morning, have a great day folks.


----------



## umbra (May 26, 2018)

RE hope the rain hasn't put a damper on the festival. For you


----------



## ness (May 26, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.  Hello, twohanz.  umbra nice tunes for the morning.  Wake & Bake. (bong hit)


----------



## yarddog (May 26, 2018)

Morning folks.
   Hello Ness.     When you dropped of the forum last year I got kinda worried. Glad to see you posting again.    

Mixed my nutes last night for veg and bloom.  One of the veg hydrofarm knockoffs I made had a ph of 10.   I don't know what happened since I mixed them both the same way.   I figure something got spilled in the res and dried so I didn't notice it.  It had been out of use for a couple weeks.  Got up this am and mixed it up right.   Wasn't going to take a chance on killing my veg plants over 8 gallons of nutes.


----------



## ness (May 26, 2018)

bwanabud, I forgot to say, very proud cat Butch you have.  Have a good day.


----------



## ness (May 26, 2018)

Thanks, yarddog.  Those were trouble times.  But, if I happen to drop out again it will be because my computer went down and saving for another one, jail, hospital.  But, if for another reason, I surely will let you OF know.(bong hit) pass pass


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2018)

good morning all,  Welcome HANZ,  you have been growing a long time too, that is awesome.
YD, so nice to see you too, Ness, yd is right we really miss you when you are gone.  Harvested 6 plants yesterday and I am worried about growing Kimbo Kush outside,it is so tight in bud, there is no way it won't mold. Any suggestions? dig it up and bring it in the house?


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2018)

Bwana, Butch looks like he doesn't take much crap off anyone.


----------



## burnin1 (May 26, 2018)

Good afternoon guys.  I hope everyone is having an awesome weekend!


----------



## bwanabud (May 26, 2018)

ness said:


> bwanabud, I forgot to say, very proud cat Butch you have.  Have a good day.





Rosebud said:


> Bwana, Butch looks like he doesn't take much crap off anyone.



Ladies Butch rules the house, oh yea and Butch is a girl...that would be a long gender confusion story   That's her as a kitten in my avatar, the smartest most social feline I've ever owned...and I've had great cats my whole life. 

She's a Daddy's girl, worships me like an alpha father figure...it's sickening to be honest. She treats Mrs.Bwana like a second rate citizen, no matter how many treats and cat gifts she buys.

I just had her in for her yearly $400 teeth cleaning, so she's a certified diva now lol

She was too young when I got her, but nutured her and taught her the rules of life like Mom would have done.






We have a daily visitor come every morning, and sits and visits with her...Butch doesn't really enjoy the friendship at all


----------



## thegloman (May 26, 2018)

Bwanabud

She looks like an Awesome kitty!
I bet shed like to get a bit closer to her bunny visitor. lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 26, 2018)

umbra said:


> RE hope the rain hasn't put a damper on the festival. For you




thats the Wilcox tune I used to play...Rain, what rain...


----------



## bwanabud (May 26, 2018)

thegloman said:


> Bwanabud
> 
> She looks like an Awesome kitty!
> I bet shed like to get a bit closer to her bunny visitor. lol



Oh yea she loves all wildlife, in a bon appétit type of manner 





I don't allow her outside anymore, we've had a massive onslaught on deer ticks here. I've had Lymes disease 4 times, if Mrs.Bwanabud got it she'd possibly not survive the illness.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 26, 2018)

Good morning ofc...bwanabud, I have a cat treats me the same way. She’ll jump right in the middle, of whatever I’m doin and won’t give my wife the time of day...Takin a nap here...


----------



## bwanabud (May 26, 2018)

Your girl looks completely exhausted, all that hard work tuckered her out ...they sleep in the most obscure locations.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 26, 2018)

Tonight’s festival headliner...


----------



## St_Nick (May 26, 2018)

Umbra, I can appreciate that song.  I just replaced a 1966 Gibson 338.  I loved that guitar but after 2 motorcycle wrecks and a broken back, my fingers don't work like they should.  I love the blues but I just cant keep up anymore.  I'm waiting on a shiny new one myself!


----------



## St_Nick (May 26, 2018)

Even I can keep up with those old boys 2RE!


----------



## St_Nick (May 26, 2018)

If you guys haven't seen Mattie Poppy's rendition of "Brand New Key"      well, you should


----------



## ness (May 27, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. It's 6:30 am.  I decided to pops some of Keef's beans.  I don't know which one yet.  I'm looking forward to it.  Right, now I'm cleaning the space for the seedlings, and veg.  coffee is empty and time to fill a bowl.  Hasn't been sunny out this past week.  Raining off and on and we are expecting 70% chance today.


----------



## ness (May 27, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> good morning all,  Welcome HANZ,  you have been growing a long time too, that is awesome.
> YD, so nice to see you too, Ness, yd is right we really miss you when you are gone.  Harvested 6 plants yesterday and I am worried about growing Kimbo Kush outside,it is so tight in bud, there is no way it won't mold. Any suggestions? dig it up and bring it in the house?



Roses, thank you for caring.  I thought of you guys a lot when I was gone.  I'm glad I made it back.  Now, I can tune in and get high with some friends.(bong hit)


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 27, 2018)

Morning peeps. Hope you have a good Sunday. Going to get ready for Church. Have a blessed day.


----------



## roofwayne (May 27, 2018)

High Folks! I am an Old Fart! Been smoking for 43 years and am 60! I have not been around for awhile!  I have 4 plants in flower and 8 in veg. In flower I have a Juan Herer, OG Kush, Blueberry Gum and Roadkill Unicorn! You all have a fun Weekend! ....rw


----------



## Trump (May 27, 2018)

roofwayne said:


> High Folks! I am an Old Fart! Been smoking for 43 years and am 60! I have not been around for awhile!  I have 4 plants in flower and 8 in veg. In flower I have a Juan Herer, OG Kush, Blueberry Gum and Roadkill Unicorn! You all have a fun Weekend! ....rw




hey  I love the Avitar....GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!


Lets Make this Site Great Again


----------



## Trump (May 27, 2018)

Weedman2018 said:


> Morning peeps. Hope you have a good Sunday. Going to get ready for Church. Have a blessed day.




Be sure to leave a joint in the offer plate


lets make this site great again


----------



## Trump (May 27, 2018)

see some nice songs up in here...

thanks fer sharing 


lets make this site Great again


----------



## roofwayne (May 27, 2018)

Thanks political name! Fire that J up.....lol.......rw


----------



## mrcane (May 27, 2018)

Morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW.
Hope that you are doing well and staying high!!!!.....


----------



## Trump (May 27, 2018)

roofwayne said:


> Thanks political name! Fire that J up.....lol.......rw




Hell Yeah!!!!!

I was Born and raised in Denver....even Mowed Elways yard when I was just a Little fella..and have a signed Helmet....the old school one


----------



## Trump (May 27, 2018)

mrcane said:


> Morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW.
> Hope that you are doing well and staying high!!!!.....




Yeah it is nice and sunny here in Seattle....time to set fire to this Bong!!!!

take care and be safe


----------



## roofwayne (May 27, 2018)

I lived in Colorado Springs for 11 years. Saw my first Bronco game in Nov 1962, on Tv, been a fan ever since. I live in the Mountains of S Cal. We should snap back this year....rw


----------



## umbra (May 27, 2018)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 27, 2018)

political name said:


> Be sure to leave a joint in the offer plate
> 
> 
> lets make this site great again


Can you believe it. The preacher wouldnt let me leave a joint in the offering plate.


----------



## thegloman (May 27, 2018)

Weedman2018 said:


> Can you believe it. The preacher wouldnt let me leave a joint in the offering plate.



That's a shame weedman! Mine don't like joints but he enjoys my dry caps.
We've had long talks about it and he agrees.  Like anything else, to use it to help yourself is no sin.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 27, 2018)

Well,,,i figured since political name told me to do it,,,it would be okay. So much for that.


----------



## ness (May 27, 2018)

Afternoon OFC.  Hope everyone is having a fine safe MD weekend.  I went and did it, I'm popping some of Keef's beans.


----------



## ness (May 27, 2018)

I tried getting the date off my pictures, but can to seem to figure it out right now.  This day just has not been going right.  Everything is off.


----------



## burnin1 (May 27, 2018)

I wish you all the best with those seeds!

I hope everyone is having a great weekend.





Public Domain Picture


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2018)

Hi Burnin, so nice to have you back, what a beautiful picture up there. Welcome home.
Hi everyone else.  I really am going to pull up that kimbo Kush outside and bring it in. wonder what will happen. I hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 27, 2018)

Hey all you old folks, hope your having a great day. Last day of a great weekend music festival here... I’m just trying to stay up with it and take it in...not so easy when your an old pot smoker...maybe I need soma that satori I been hearing about...just heard an awesome bluegrass band this morning. Thursday night Todd Snider, Friday night was Lucas Nelson and promise of the real...they where the real deal aright, Great show. Then last night was the Taj Mahal Trio, hard to beat... tonight Bruce Cockburn for you Canuks... next week, my son is getting married and I’m sure it’ll be a stressful weekend but I’ll try to make the best of it...the wife’s fam is a bit on the far side so wish me luck...


----------



## burnin1 (May 27, 2018)

That sounds like a lot of fun!

I am old.

 Now I prefer small shows where I sit close to the stage and get a drink served at my table. ha ha

It is great to be home Rose!   I have missed you guys.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2018)

RE, Good for you. I would need a nap for sure. Enjoy for us old folks that are too tired to do that. lol 
burnin, we missed you too.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 27, 2018)

This is mid day nap time right now....as Keef might say, “ where my lighter”!!!


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2018)

Where is keef?


----------



## bwanabud (May 27, 2018)

Another visitor today, such is life when frogs & toads abound


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2018)

Ok, BB, I would die, flat out die. What kind of snake is that besides bigasssnake.OH my.  Don't those diamonds mean something? We had rattlers where i grew up, just an occasional garden snake here, like once in 30 years. I am going to like your post, but it scares the heck outta me.


----------



## bwanabud (May 27, 2018)

Rose,
I'm laughing, sorry  It's just a snake, common Black snake about 4' long. They are pretty aggressive, strike when you grab them, but have no fangs...just rough sand-papery "teeth", kinda like getting bit by a duck.

I have snakes everywhere here; Black, Gardner, brown water, Copper head, a few Eastern Rattler. They come for my frogs, I raise 5 different species.

I built 3 big ponds with large excavators, then built tank/pumping system...that fills the ponds with rain/snow water. I collect approximately 170k gallons a year, and pump it to the ponds automatically controlled.

"Build it, and they will come"


----------



## umbra (May 27, 2018)




----------



## ness (May 28, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  6 am here in the east.  Been up for hours watching movies.  Bwanabud interesting set up for your ponds.  Why, do you raise frogs?  Does Butch ever eat the frogs.  I had a cat name Midnight of course he was all black.  He use to get squirrel and eat the whole thing.


----------



## ness (May 28, 2018)

Keef, GM.  Hoping your O:K, your missed.  I started some of your seeds.  SR--91 X (Mazar X BBSL) 4 of them.  And, White Indic--X BBS 4 of these.


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2018)

good morning all, I am glad you could laugh BB, 4 foot long is scary, i don't care that he just gnaws on ya. I am not afraid of snakes except that one. My nephew had one, a bull snake named debbie. In cages they are fine. Yikes. Thanks umbra for the music, rocking out here.  
Guess what? My bathroom is empty, all harvested, that means, wait for it... a bath for me! woo hoo. It isn't like i haven't bathed in 4 months, but i do miss that soaker.  I hope you all have a good holiday and thank you all for your service. now lets smokeumifyougotum.


----------



## umbra (May 28, 2018)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Budlight (May 28, 2018)

Good morning Umbra hope everyone’s off to an excellent start


----------



## bwanabud (May 28, 2018)

Rose, 
I wasn't laughing AT you, and meant no disrespect in any way...I'd never do that you.  Snakes are just big night crawlers to me, I've been catching/playing with them my whole life.

I don't fear Rattlers for they always warn you when feeling threatened, strike and let go. Copperheads and Moccasins are very dangerous, they never warn you, strike hard and never release their victim. Most trips to the hospital have the head still attached, when the ER techs treat the patient. FYI: Baby Copperheads venom is the same strength as it's full grown counterpart, just not as much capacity.

My apologies again if my post was viewed as insulting in any way,
BB


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2018)

Oh dear, i was in no way offended, if i can make you laugh, my job is done here. Love you BB, always have.   A story, years ago when my nephew had the snake they asked us to pick up a mouse for him so we went to the pet store and got one. By the time we got home the mouse was loose in the car, bud found it and he bit bud, trip to er, for a tetanus shot, i think, anyway, the mouse ended up costing 103 dollars, my sister paid.


----------



## St_Nick (May 28, 2018)

Morning friends.  Happy memorial day


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 28, 2018)

Good morning ofc, Festival over now starting the wedding week...gonna be a rough one but then the following week is vacation in the sierras....wishing everyone a great weekend especially those who serve this great country and make the sacrifice for others...Cheers to you all!!!


----------



## burnin1 (May 28, 2018)

Yikes!    O.O


----------



## burnin1 (May 28, 2018)

I agree.  Let's appreciate the sacrifice of those who served and the friends and families of those who served,  They deserve to be recognized today/


----------



## burnin1 (May 28, 2018)

Rose... is Keef still here?    I have not seen him since I have been back.


----------



## thegloman (May 28, 2018)

Happy M.D. y'all!
I'd like give a special thanks to those who serve our country and especially those who made the ultimate sacrifice to allow Me the freedom to live in a land where I don't have to hide to worship God. Those who Died to give me the freedom to say what I want and live the way I see fit.
THANK YOU!


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 28, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Rose... is Keef still here?    I have not seen him since I have been back.


Keef is still here, he has days when it’s difficult to get out...he’ll be along though...


----------



## burnin1 (May 28, 2018)

Oh good.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 28, 2018)

Look what happens when I go away for a couple days...
What’s gonna happen next week when I’m gone the whole week...


----------



## Keef (May 29, 2018)

Gotta go to ground and dark !-- Catch up when I can !


----------



## yarddog (May 29, 2018)

Beautiful snake.   
Each time it sheds it will loose a little more of its color pattern, eventually turning pure black.   As a juvenile a black rat snake has a color pattern to make it look more dangerous.  
I had a hog nose snake once.   When you came up on him, he would flip upside down and go limp.  He also sectreted a foul odor to make a predator either think it was dead, or make it not want to try and eat the snake.   
Really cool creatures, snakes are.


----------



## umbra (May 29, 2018)

Morning everyone


----------



## ness (May 29, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  yarddog it's good to see you again.  I'm about to break up some brick weed.  It seem, it will be awhile before I can grow enough to supply me the way I smoke.  Just can't wait until, I get it right.  My journey has been long.  I once grew this sativa, it was 10 ft high.  When, it was ready to harvest, it only had pop corn buds.  This happen because, I could not shut off this serenity light ran by the light company.


----------



## ness (May 29, 2018)

At 9 am, I'm going to be checking on keef's seeds.  SR-91 X (Mazar X BBSL) and White Indica- X BBSL.  Thank you again Keef and umbra you to.  It's 8:10 am right, now.  I'm excited. (bong hit)


----------



## ness (May 29, 2018)

Camera's battery needs to recharge.  Time to check on the garden.  Have a good morning OFC.


----------



## burnin1 (May 29, 2018)

Good morning guys.    I hope everyone is having a great day!

I have 3 plants under a light in my shop.  They have been in flower for almost 6 weeks.  Checking them out yesterday I noticed they are herms now.  
I checked my light timer and found it to be turned off.  I must have turned off the timer by accident at least a couple weeks ago when I was arranging power cords.  
Oh well it's only 3 plants.
At least the ones I am growing on my deck won't have this problem.


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2018)

Good morning all,
that is a bummer burnin, it is always something with this plant that we have to do everything right. LOL.  mojo for your outdoor girls.
We had company all day yesterday, met some new neighbors that grow. I am going to chill today. I hope.  Have a great day peeps.


----------



## St_Nick (May 29, 2018)

Hello everyone.  I thought I checked in this morning but I guess not.  I received a new Guitar in the mail today so I been kinda sidetracked.  It's an odd choice for someone who likes Blues and Bonamassa type Jazz but I bought an Epiphone SG Prophesy.  These were a limited production run about 10 years ago and have Gibson Dirty fingers pickups which are really unique.  They are considered the hottest pickup that Gibson makes.


----------



## St_Nick (May 29, 2018)

Never mind that they're beautiful!


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2018)

that is gorgeous Nick, really beautiful, ok back to my second nap.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 29, 2018)

Very nice Nick, I always wanted one of those or a Les Paul but never could afford one...in my hi school years I did earn enough for a Strat...now most of my guitars are homemade...still have a Strat though not the original 62 I had...


----------



## Keef (May 29, 2018)

Roseanne Barr and her people ?-- Shame on U !-- Now I better get this phone off and  hid !


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2018)

Before you go, check your mail.


----------



## St_Nick (May 29, 2018)

Don't get me started on that obnoxious woman.  I put her right in the same box of deplorables with Hanoi Jane.  Rosanne is worse thoug, she is the gift that just keeps on giving


----------



## St_Nick (May 29, 2018)

On another note, my plants are hungry and UPS is overdo.


----------



## umbra (May 29, 2018)

It hit 100 out today. The chemical spill turned into a disaster today. Glad I'm home, & out of the sun. Jumped in the pool. Felt great


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 29, 2018)

Yes, where did springtime go?


----------



## thegloman (May 30, 2018)

Morning y'all.
Raining like a beast this morn!
Glad most of my girlz are safe inside the greenhouse.
Springtime?  Didn't happen here this year.  Went straight from winter to summer.   I wouldn't mind so much if it was the same every year but this makes pharming much harder.
 Hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 30, 2018)

Keef said:


> Roseanne Barr and her people ?-- Shame on U !-- Now I better get this phone off and  hid !


Who are Her PPl? Didnt know anybody watched that stupid show.


----------



## umbra (May 30, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (May 30, 2018)

Ask political name !

Just a quick drive by !-- I'm a Texas pot farmer and if that wasn't enough ? -- I'm up on a high wire without a net !---I play a dangerous game right now !-- I'll try to check in every day or 2  till I get this done !-- 
I'll catch up later -- Can't stay long !


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 30, 2018)

He hasnt been around in a few days. His political name smoking avatar is cool though. Very funny


----------



## Icecalibur (May 30, 2018)

bwanabud what a beautiful looking bird, thanks for sharing the picture


----------



## burnin1 (May 30, 2018)

Good morning you awesome people!    Have a great day!


----------



## ness (May 30, 2018)

Good day OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2018)

I believe Keef meant the real political name.  Good morning all. Oops, i didn't ever push post reply this morning.  Burnin, still nice to see you back.
Hey ness, did you ever get your guano? How are the plants doing.

i really am going to dig up my kimbo kush and finish indoors, i am positive it will mold outdoors, it is so rock hard and solid colas. wish me luck.


----------



## Keef (May 30, 2018)

Hot Dam!-- I might make it thru another day without dying or going to jail !-- 

Burnin1-- Good to see U Brother !-- Hope all is well !-- We'll catch up when I get this taken care of !
Ness -- Those 2 are both "Mindmowers" -- Not one better than another just different !

Rose still haven't attempted to check PM yet !-- Was I that transparent ?

Gloman -- Clone that Nightshade -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus !-- I don't think U know what U got there !-- Big Pink too  ( Snow Desiel -x - BBSL )-- if I sent it -- There will be pink bud but maybe not on all but she dank !-- 

Bud I didn't get those seed out yet things got a little crazy !

I'm vegging a team of my Indicas-- Some Purple Haze and some of that CBD Crew's indica - x- Valentine - Trying to decide whether to fire the 4 part  rotation back up or run a whole cycle like U guys !-- Bug wars 2018 ? -- It was brutal but each time U get better !


----------



## Keef (May 30, 2018)

Knots in my neck and stuff like I been tense and stuff !-- Nobody ever told me what kind of  CBD numbers on some Rosen Press Oil !-- Umbra aught to know that cause he a pressing fool !-- I got a pretty good idea of where to start with pain and PTSD -- High CBD oil with about half high THC oil in a hash oil cartridge !-- Maybe more THC !
Umbra U or Gloman know anything about separating the minor cannabinoids ?-- If U polish up some Rosen oil by running it thru one those Celite vacuum filters in an absolute ethenol solution then do a real slow evap -- Should make them dam elusive crystals ( dam U Umbra - this all your fault !) -- I want to see white and brown crystals forming in the same solution but what of the minor cannabinoids  ?-- - There might be a way ?-- I don't know ?-- 
I got my hands full anyway !-- Next step is to learn to make feminized seed with that dam silver sheet or whatever !--
Then genetically double it and  make me a tetraploid high CBD plant !--- Maybe a new medicine who knows what's up there ?-- I'm go see !-- - Gotta start somewhere and I got the breeding pair already !


----------



## Budlight (May 30, 2018)

Good day everyone


----------



## Budlight (May 30, 2018)

Keef said:


> Knots in my neck and stuff like I been tense and stuff !-- Nobody ever told me what kind of  CBD numbers on some Rosen Press Oil !-- Umbra aught to know that cause he a pressing fool !-- I got a pretty good idea of where to start with pain and PTSD -- High CBD oil with about half high THC oil in a hash oil cartridge !-- Maybe more THC !
> Umbra U or Gloman know anything about separating the minor cannabinoids ?-- If U polish up some Rosen oil by running it thru one those Celite vacuum filters in an absolute ethenol solution then do a real slow evap -- Should make them dam elusive crystals ( dam U Umbra - this all your fault !) -- I want to see white and brown crystals forming in the same solution but what of the minor cannabinoids  ?-- - There might be a way ?-- I don't know ?--
> I got my hands full anyway !-- Next step is to learn to make feminized seed with that dam silver sheet or whatever !--
> Then genetically double it and  make me a tetraploid high CBD plant !--- Maybe a new medicine who knows what's up there ?-- I'm go see !-- - Gotta start somewhere and I got the breeding pair already !


 I really want to play with the silver stuff too


----------



## umbra (May 30, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (May 30, 2018)

Garden is growin...so far I’ve harvested a couple zucchini, some onions, and some early lettuce...when I’m back from my trip I should have a steady stream of squash, onions, peppers, tomatoes & cilantro...


----------



## Keef (May 30, 2018)

Umbra is that the Imogi that stands for S-1 ?-- U a bad man !--


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2018)

so peeps, the blueberry valentine when grown to amber will kick you to the bed. No question the seed i grew had cbd. I have to go to bed now at 6:20. 

Keef, go look in your mailbox at your house, silly.

Looking nice RE, very busy week for you guys. good luck with the wedding.


----------



## Keef (May 30, 2018)

Hey Bud we gonna have to learn together bout that silver !--  It hasn't really been at the top of my list yet !-- I'm Still working on these Indicas and finding surprises -- I got this Squish -x- Oregon Lemon from Umbra and the pheno I got isn't lemon dominate-- but she was of age when that BBSL super stud bloomed so I put him on her !-- (S-x-OL)-x- BBSL-- That dominate Squish and the dominate Snow Lotus parts went to it -- This ain't about lemon no more !-- She bad !-- Just plain ole bad to the bone !-- Not for the novice for sure !-- She even smell dank !
What up RE ?


----------



## Keef (May 30, 2018)

U got to tell Keef stuff Rose he ain't real good at figuring out some stuff !-- I love U people !-- Nurse Larry back in da house and other stuff too !-- Love those cans Rose !-- No doubt bout what happens now !-- Larry OG - x- OG -- I need to take a better look !-- Thank U !--


----------



## Keef (May 30, 2018)

I might be in the belly of the prohibition beast but I know some high people in low places and they sure take care of ole Keef on some genetics !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 30, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> so peeps, the blueberry valentine when grown to amber will kick you to the bed. No question the seed i grew had cbd. I have to go to bed now at 6:20.


I made some chocolate outa soma that Blueberry x Valentine...I used 100 grams of milk chocolate and 7 grams of the pot(decarbed at 240 for 40 minutes and ground fine in my silver bullet) after a thorough mixing I spooned it into cupcake papers somewhere between 1/8” and 1/4” thick....the wifey and I break one in half about 9 pm and we’re ready for bed soon. We don’t always go to bed soon but we sleep well till morning...the other day I slept till 11 am...I get about 12 chocolate biscuits each batch...I have some silicone rubber molds ordered so I plan to increase my batch size soon...they seem to work fairly quickly as well...


----------



## Keef (May 30, 2018)

RE I got 2 sizes of gel caps -- I pack the smaller ones with high CBD and the larger ones with high THC -- After decarb !-  That way I can use a sliding dose and take more of one or the other !-- Chase them with some Coconut oil  and done !-- I do like my caps but when I hurt more I need more CBD and when I just got a bad attitude more THC !-- I have a bad attitude sometimes !-- 
Like most mornings !-- I should start some those blueberry seed!
Rose does this say -- Black Mama -x- Black Dalia ?--


----------



## Keef (May 30, 2018)

Personally I think a tray of electric chocolates is not always the best idea !-- I mean what if I forget and they get to tasting good -- Listening to some blues and eat half of the chocolate ?-- Nope U could not trust Keef not to forget and pig out on some candy !-- Make me do the crab walk and have religous experiences -- walk thru walls and stuff !-- That one time when I was doing that coconut extraction-- Licking my fingers and stuff ?--  I passed myself in the hall doing the crab walk !-- !-- That's pretty high right there !


----------



## Keef (May 30, 2018)

If they kick the ignorant one and his kind to the curb I might still get to smoke a legal joint before I take a dirt nap ?-- Wonder what that's like ?-- A legal joint !-- Been a long struggle but I been in the trenches and they might not know it yet but when I unleash my girls they gonna know They's been some mighty fine dank born and bred right here in the Lone Star State !-- Most ain't got fancy names and stuff -- They not remakes of something else cause I don't know bout that stuff -- Ain't no THC % test !-- all I know is what the pipe say !--The pipe say -- We ready !-- Open the chute and let's ride !


----------



## Keef (May 30, 2018)

That thing Ness started -- SR91-x- (Mazar-x-BBSL)-- 
I'm proud of that one !-- 
Momma was Sangarara Reserve-x- 91 Dragons 
Daddy had a Mazar-i-Shariff mom and that Black Berry Snow Lotus dad 
I grew one out and have had it in a pipe !-- Turning that girl into hash and pressing the oil for a hash oil cartridge ?-- That should be against da law !-- U don't need to get that high !


----------



## Budlight (May 31, 2018)

Keef said:


> Personally I think a tray of electric chocolates is not always the best idea !-- I mean what if I forget and they get to tasting good -- Listening to some blues and eat half of the chocolate ?-- Nope U could not trust Keef not to forget and pig out on some candy !-- Make me do the crab walk and have religous experiences -- walk thru walls and stuff !-- That one time when I was doing that coconut extraction-- Licking my fingers and stuff ?--  I passed myself in the hall doing the crab walk !-- !-- That's pretty high right there !



 See man it’s stuff like this right there is what I miss when you go dark  thank you for brightening up my day my friend


----------



## Budlight (May 31, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> so peeps, the blueberry valentine when grown to amber will kick you to the bed. No question the seed i grew had cbd. I have to go to bed now at 6:20.
> 
> Keef, go look in your mailbox at your house, silly.
> 
> Looking nice RE, very busy week for you guys. good luck with the wedding.



That’s awesome I’m really excited for that I have a really nice one on the go right now


----------



## Budlight (May 31, 2018)

Keef said:


> Hey Bud we gonna have to learn together bout that silver !--  It hasn't really been at the top of my list yet !-- I'm Still working on these Indicas and finding surprises -- I got this Squish -x- Oregon Lemon from Umbra and the pheno I got isn't lemon dominate-- but she was of age when that BBSL super stud bloomed so I put him on her !-- (S-x-OL)-x- BBSL-- That dominate Squish and the dominate Snow Lotus parts went to it -- This ain't about lemon no more !-- She bad !-- Just plain ole bad to the bone !-- Not for the novice for sure !-- She even smell dank !
> What up RE ?





Keef said:


> Hey Bud we gonna have to learn together bout that silver !--  It hasn't really been at the top of my list yet !-- I'm Still working on these Indicas and finding surprises -- I got this Squish -x- Oregon Lemon from Umbra and the pheno I got isn't lemon dominate-- but she was of age when that BBSL super stud bloomed so I put him on her !-- (S-x-OL)-x- BBSL-- That dominate Squish and the dominate Snow Lotus parts went to it -- This ain't about lemon no more !-- She bad !-- Just plain ole bad to the bone !-- Not for the novice for sure !-- She even smell dank !
> What up RE ?




I really want to learn how to reverse a Male that way I can see what he really has to offer


----------



## thegloman (May 31, 2018)

Gooood morning y'all!
Keef
On that colloidal silver, be sure to wear gloves if you handle much of it.  I saw a lady who used it in a topical and she turned Grey.  Permanently! Her Whole body!  It Does have its place, but you should be respectfull of it.   I don't think they give good enuff warnings on the labels.

I'm not sure you can get "the clear" crystals without fractional distillation but running thru Celite will get the waxes and garbage out to give you a Nice "honey oil".

Gotta change the brakes on my truck today. It so humid after the rain I feel like I'm melting outside.  Midwest summer life near the Illinois river.  Ugh!

Rose, Barney says Hi and thanks SO much.  Not even a hint of another seizure and even more decrease in his chemical meds.
Your cbd oil is a Godsend.

I've decided this fall I'm going to build a REAL indoor growing room.  The genetics I have now deserve a top notch controlled growing environment.
Thanks Keef and Rose and the rest who made this possible for me.


----------



## thegloman (May 31, 2018)

Does anybody know about a product called the terpinator used to increase tricome production?   Does it actually work or is it hype?


----------



## ness (May 31, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. 
Here is the seedling starting.


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2018)

Good morning all,
I am still very impressed and surprised by that blueberry valentine. Shocked. I was thinking that maybe the cbd's wouldn't be so prevalent in the thc strains, if this is any indication, we be golden. This would make awesome medicine for folks, but pretty strong. 

Yes, keef, black dahlia, you asked for it didn't you? lol Those are from a very special grower that I don't believe is with us anymore :~( 
Ness, mojo on your seeds, looking good.

Gloman, that is great news about our boy Barney. I am so happy. Really!  Terpinator? I would have to look that up. I am a skeptic, but have no real reason to be.


----------



## thegloman (May 31, 2018)

GT X BOC X BBSL
This girl smells like heaven!


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Those will work Rose Thank U !-- I'll try to do them justice!--The thing about them High THC -x- High CBD crosses has to be the uncertainty-- For a cloner like me that ain't a problem since I'm after the single  plant  - Hang on to that blueberry the others could be different ?-- The Black I'm chasing is Black Domina -- and not just her but the "Definitive Domina " --phenotype ! -- Not like I just gotta have it right now !-- I got plenty to do !
Go Ness !-- I run that WI-x- BBSL regular !-- That is Umbra's --"The White -x- Nepal Indica"-- then I bred her to that BBSL !-- She a Steam Roller !-- She get real frosty and walks the walk !-- 
Gloman -- U don't need whatever that is !-- Terpinator ?-- Cuz -- them thangs U growing ?-- They gonna have plenty trichs !-- All of them !-- Then if U want to get nasty U bring them inside and we talk lights ?


----------



## Budlight (May 31, 2018)

Good morning everyone I hope everyone gets off to an excellent start


----------



## ness (May 31, 2018)

Thank you Rose, for the mojo, I'll need it to get to the end of this journey.  Have a pleasantly high day Rose.

Gloman surely a beautiful plant.  The BBSL sure has been busy.  This one will go down in history.  Thanks to Keef bag of tricks.  You to have a pleasantly high day.


----------



## ness (May 31, 2018)

I got to get ready to run into town.  Not my favor thing to do.  Everyone have a great day.


----------



## thegloman (May 31, 2018)

Keef, no doubt these girlz frost up real nice.
I just ran across their ad for the terpinator and read a few real good reviews so I thought I'd ask.
When I set up my new grow room I'm going LED.  Ill have to do more research but the solstrips have my eye.
If I can do a turn around every 3 months indoors I think I can supply all my needs.  My new grow room is Very large and can be sectioned off for veg and bloom and there's plenty room for large plants.


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

I was gonna do some tortuous errands but decided not to today !-- That BBSL boy (The one I called "Waldo") was a busy boy !-- U drop a a male on my lap and tell me he's a super stud and bring fire to everything he breeds -- Well Keef gonna have to find out for himself  !- And He Was !
Gloman that Golden Ticket -x- Box Of Chocolate is the one Umbra calls "V" -- She is something else !-- Very refined with delicate terp profile -- The BBSL changed that --but a few months in a jar and U gonna like dat sheet !-- She different now !-- I think I still got some BBSL crosses never been grown out yet !-- Then I spanked a bunch of them with that B.B. King boy !-- I got King Louie the 13th -x- BBSL and King Louie -x- BB King yet to start !-- Because of the bug wars I'm be running low soon and might have to get me a little something ! --The next run is coming along fine but there ain't no such thing as an easy run !-- Got stuff stacked up behind it I want to run too !


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Don't get me started on grow room design Gloman !-- It give me a head ache !-- Especially one designed for constant production !--
Veg needs a cloning station /nursery -- Veg  is gonna be the heart of your operation ! -- Them Indicas like I sent they finish for U in 60 days !-- On the 4 part rotation I was moving a group to 12/12 bloom every 2 weeks -- and after 2 months - ( yes I'm aware that 8 weeks does not equal 60 days - not a problem !)-- They started coming out every 2 weeks !-- As long as veg can feed bloom it'll rock for U !-- It's time for me to move up on plant size and down on plant number !-- Umbra just fill da garage up and run it !-- 5 times a year !


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

U know I run Aero so I got clean roots ?-- There's a whole nother set of medicine down there !-- The Roman's had a recipe that I think is a place to start but I already plan to do an alcohol extraction on some then vacuum filter -- See what dahell hiding in them roots !
I guess this just the kinda work we do on the dark side ?


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Gloman -- My next move on LEDs might be against da law !-- So If I bought one those high dollar LEDS like that Spyder Umbra uses -- Took it apart and order up some components -- Change the shape of  aluminum frame -- go down to a metal fab shop and order me some frames !-- When the components come in put me some dam expensive lights together for cheap !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 31, 2018)

Keef said:


> RE I got 2 sizes of gel caps -- I pack the smaller ones with high CBD and the larger ones with high THC -- After decarb !-  That way I can use a sliding dose and take more of one or the other !-- Chase them with some Coconut oil  and done !-- I do like my caps but when I hurt more I need more CBD and when I just got a bad attitude more THC !-- I have a bad attitude sometimes !--
> Like most mornings !-- I should start some those blueberry seed!
> Rose does this say -- Black Mama -x- Black Dalia ?--


We just like the pot/choco bettr than coconut oil...and I’ll bet a quarter sized piece of chocolate is better for me than a bowl of ice cream and I’m bound to have one or the other before bed...lol


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Whatever works RE !-- I try to take 3 doses a day and starting to increase the CBDS at night !-- Shattered my face a messed up my neck so if it ain't brain chemistry it's pain so I try to keep my levels up !-- Keep me a little more level cause crazy just a blink away !-- They might call me a criminal pot farmer but I'm not one they morphine junkies anymore !--  That wasn't working for me !


----------



## burnin1 (May 31, 2018)

Good afternoon guys!

It is good to see you on Keef!


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Burning 1 -- How's that leg ?-- U seem to be doing O.K. !-- One day at a time is just how we have to do !-- I ain't figured it out yet but there is a component in our plant that will lower A1C ( is that the one  control blood sugar ?-- THC-CBD -- acid or activated or one the minor cannabinoids ?-- Something does !
Gloman ask about the Cherry wine ?-- It's coming along fine -- Most would have already started racking or filtering but I think I might scoop out much of the mash as I can and hit It with more sugar ?-- Got a bucket of blueberry bout ready for da magic!


----------



## thegloman (May 31, 2018)

Keef you're right about the golden ticket x BOC X BBSL.
I have 2 in bloom. Both are real nice but the 1 has a STRONG berry scent to it.  I want to say blueberry but I'm not 100% sure.
Man it is sweet tho. Its all I can do to not pick a sample off of her.
My new grow room is approx. 15' x 25' unfinished cement walls. The geothermal furnace/air conditioner and lots of available electrical circuits. Thinking Ill go flat white ceiling walls and floor. Also a floor drain. Handy for nute changes.


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Work it Cuz !-- Sounds like U describing the mom !-- Umbra sent me some more seed after I lost her and I got a Couple Be sexed  soon!-- the pheno I had was no Berry just Punch !-- I'm just overwhelmed with what to do next !-- I'm trying to sort out this lemon get "V" and BOC back in the line up !-- Nurse Larry too !-- Then there's always the Indicas!-- 1st AK 48-x- BBSL is a keeper ! -- I was looking at the Cherry AK -- Cherry Pheno of AK -- Tells me I keep crowding these Indicas I might reach a point where I get an explosion of phenotypes in a breeding !


----------



## burnin1 (May 31, 2018)

Wow!  Awesome!


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Gloman U need to get some glass and start separating  these things !-- Gonna be some demand for the components so Big Pharm can recombine them for different applications !-- Maybe later U can teach me ?
Don't be messing with no benzene ring O.K. ?


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Gloman say be careful or that aqueous silver turn your skin grey !-- Cuz when U been up to your elbow in someone's belly during surgery who has AIDS -- U better be good at your technique !-- Turn your skin grey !-- Get some of this Colchicine used in genetic doubling  on U  and it give U cancer right now !
But don't worry I'm on the anticancer pill and I don't use Colchicine yet anyway !-- I think I can get it done with Surflan AS !


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

I wanna give a shout out to some peeps !-- Can't use they real names but I think they'll know who I'm talking about !-- John -- Jane -- James -- What do U think of the dark side of the force ?-- Can we kick it or what ?-- We here and U gonna have to deal with us sooner or later !-- I hope it's as friends !-- Them other people ?--  I won't mention !--  Yet !-- Just wanted to say I'm watching !


----------



## St_Nick (May 31, 2018)

I think I need to rethink my stategy.  I just returned home from an afternoon out and realized my humble house smells like a weed garden.  I may need a scond carbon filter.


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Nick I been worried bout U and that Creek!-- Glad U got thru the storm OK ! -- I'm not worried about the grow room smell -- Most days we got a 20 mph wind !-- Besides no way U could smell the farm over the smell of the pipe and the distant hint of decarb !-- Take more than a filter to keep my as* outta jail !-- They'd take my liqour too wouldn't they ?-- Gotta stick to the rule !-- Don't get caught !-- I really need to get the grow moved up the country and someplace I can secure it !-- 
Happening day in the news !-- Tariffs and pardons !-- About pardons ?-- If ya had any doubt ?-- There's your proof !


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 31, 2018)

I got some new beans,,,im going to call them Grandaddy Purple.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 31, 2018)

Keef said:


> I wanna give a shout out to some peeps !-- Can't use they real names but I think they'll know who I'm talking about !-- John -- Jane -- James -- What do U think of the dark side of the force ?-- Can we kick it or what ?-- We here and U gonna have to deal with us sooner or later !-- I hope it's as friends !-- Them other people ?--  I won't mention !--  Yet !-- Just wanted to say I'm watching !


Huh?


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2018)

there has been a grand daddy purp for many years. I've been growing it 10 years or more and I started smoking it in the 90's, so it's not a new strain by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Weedman - U wasn't supposed to understand that it was for someone else !-- I got some GDP too !-- Crossed 2 of Umbra's blueberries -- GDP-x- BPU and BPU -x- B.B. -- but I got Rose's Purple Haze make fine Purple bud !-- Some weed give U some nice color and there is always surprises -- Snow Desiel - x- BBSL-- Make dank pink bud !-- That one I'm chasing -not chasing just haven't got it yet -- The Definitive Domina have black leaves and purple  ball bud !


----------



## St_Nick (May 31, 2018)

The river is just fine my friend.    I think we be good 'till winter.  I just had to buy another light.  Flower room is outgrowing the light footprint.


----------



## St_Nick (May 31, 2018)

I have one GDP x BPU.  I be babying that girl,  she's gonna give me lotsa little clones


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

That is a mighty fine blueberry Nick !-- Maybe it was just the phenotype I had cause it has no blueberry in it --but it was /is a fine blueberry !-- Stetches a little more than I like but we'll worth it ! -- U all Led now ?


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2018)

Nick, just let me know if you need more.


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Bout that strange shout out ?-- In Texas right now they have approved I think only one high CBD grow !-- There is an election looming and the sharks are starting to gather !-- There are a few weed organizations and stuff making plans for a change in the law -- Any change !-- Seems to be blood in the water too !-- They up there talking hemp farms for growing CBD to make that weak as* olive oil extract they all praising !-- So maybe somebody dropped a dime about the OFC ?-- Got someone's attention too !-- I just want someone to throw a little shade over me while I get ready for  whatever opportunity should present itself ! -- My opinion of they " CBD Oil" is not that high !-- It's kinda like a K--mart suit when we wear custom hand made Italian!
If U want high CBD we got that !-- and dank out the Yazoo!


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

If U a pot farmer in Texas don't be dropping a dime on yourself !-- That's just dumb !-- Good news is that the po-po ain't raided that place down the street !-- I was watching !-- I was planning on going to see what was up if something happened - never liked that dude anyway !-- but this phone wasn't gonna be found !--
Lots of people with weed stars in they eyes up there -- but all them plans don't mean sheet if U can't produce the products !-- In a technology throw down -- I'd put the hive mind of the OFC up against their best and we would do well from the ground to the package on the shelf we can do that!-- No I don't plan to also be a  wholesale buyer cause shipping over state line is against da law !-- Reacon we could supply a pharmacy ?-- I do !


----------



## St_Nick (May 31, 2018)

I'm impressed with the girl . She looks like my kind of plant.  I have a blueberry gum that smells heavenly too


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

She is nice Nick !-- I think I'm have to fire the bloom rotation back up instead of running the whole room at once -- I cut way back on varieties but I can't sit on some these girls for a couple months !-- They gonna give me the time I round me up some more monsters !-- That Mazar-i-Shariff  of Lebonese Blond Hash fame is the last of it's kind round here in seed form !-- I got a BBSL cross that can hold it's own but -- It makes Lebonese Blond Hash that's reason enough to keep it right there !-- She already give me some babies !-- Mazar -x- BBSL don't play !-- 
Cheesy Jones -x- B.B. King and BBSL -- She got no cheese terps but what she got is nice !


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Barney's Farm -- Nightshade bred to that BBSL male -- Had considered calling it Black Night but I think I just finish that press and  make Moon Rocks out of it !-- Let it do the talking !-- This good weed right here !


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Umbra taught me bout them moon rocks !-- A prime bud rolled in hash oil then dusted with hash powder so they ain't sticky !-- That would blow most peeps minds but I think I be one those "Wicked Ones" my girl Dorothy sing about ?-The Pretty Reckless and Dorothy?-- How did I ?-- I like they attitude !--- I was doing some math and stuff !- - Umbra did U say I could almost crystallize some shatter by freeze drying it ?-- Wait I'm working !-- I think a fellow should maybe dust the bud with that then roll it in the hash oil then back in ... -- U know it just gets to a point of too high !--and once U cross that line it just don't matter anymore !-- I better just leave them alone -- If it ain't broke ?-- Don't fix it !
Messed around and got lit up again !


----------



## thegloman (May 31, 2018)

You go brother Keef!
They know who they are and smart folks will want to get on board.


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Gloman !-- HIGH !-- U got to seed the crop !-- Once U know U can't go back to not knowing !-- U gonna make me feel all guilty and stuff !-- U know I respect your freedom of religion !-- I been chasing down some old stuff -- Eagle and the Serpent-- The Epic of Gilgamesh -- The Book of Enki -- Some religous peeps would take offense at those very words !-- To me it's just what they know of pre history -- I just got 3 questions - What is in that handbag they all carry --What da"F" is that pine cone looking thing in they hand and they had a plant -- I want to know more about that plant !-- 
Where my pipe ?


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Somebody need to get the translation right on those 6,000 year old  clay tablets -- The E-din !-- is it Garden of Eden ?-- or The Animal Pen because that would he different !-- Stuff like that I just walk right past ! -- I wanna know bout that bag !-- It's on all them Babylon statutes and stuff they got what looks like a pine cone in they hand -- Looks like a wrist watch and that dam bag !


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2018)

Keef high now !-- DNA ?-- U see me talking about genetic doubling but when it comes to us and our DNA ?-- One day --maybe I find me a smart brother who can explain to me how our 2nd chromosome can be that way ?--- That ain't natural !


----------



## thegloman (May 31, 2018)

Lmao! 
Well........I don't know.  I never gave it any thought.
There's a million different theories on religion. As for me, I don't go along with anything that isn't biblical. If it ain't in the bible it don't matter to me.
That being said, I must admit, there is a lot of compelling evidence that points to extraterrestials.  I Do believe there are other life forms in the universe and that they have been and currently are among us.
However, if we were created by genetic engineering, the ones who did the creating would certainly be considered Gods.
There are so many different thoughts on this it's really just matter of what you choose to believe.  I never met anybody who got out of this life alive so I haven't talked to anyone who has first hand knowlage.
We'll ALL find out for sure one day. Till then, live, love and learn is my way.


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 1, 2018)

umbra said:


> there has been a grand daddy purp for many years. I've been growing it 10 years or more and I started smoking it in the 90's, so it's not a new strain by any stretch of the imagination


It was a joke guys. Sorry i thought yall had read my other thread where i said my Sister was bringing me some Grandaddy Purple Beans. I was just messing with you guys.


----------



## umbra (Jun 1, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2018)

Good morning peeps,
I got the kimbo kush dug up and she is in the bathroom, i switched her to 12/12. I hope that doesn't stress her too bad, she was wilted last night, hope she is better today.  Those 20 gallon pots are huge. lol, we will see.
It is 49 degrees here this morning, burrrrr.
Hey Umbra, i planted the lemon tree and the questionable Lambs breath and a pennywisevalentine yesterday, don't know where they are going yet, but i will worry about that later.


----------



## ness (Jun 1, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  It's 10 am and 80% outside.  It's going up to 90% today.  Got the outside garden done and I'm in the house for the rest of the day.
Rose that must have been a trip moving kimbo.  Now, you can relaxes.  49% that's cold.  Let's hit the pipe.(bong hit)


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

U know that "Too High line" I talked about yesterday ?-- When U wake up high ?-- U crossed it !-- Dam !-- Better put that pipe down son !
Our weather be normal -- hellhot and dry !-- Some wind


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

I need to do something they gonna be crowding each other soon !
That box on the left got some seed plants that need to be sexed and stuff -- The middle and the right one are all clones -- I guess the oldest girl is my Master Kush ?-- I'd have to look back but I think she got to be 4 years old and still giving ?-- People ask -- How much can U get off one plant ?-- That is a complicated question to be so simple !--


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Good morning guys!  Time for coffee and cannabis.

Looks like it is going to be a nice day,

I am getting old and lazy.  I think I am going to  use clones from now on,
A dispensary that I go to carries clones from Darkheart nurseries .    17$ per clone. They look good.

Have a great Monday!


----------



## Budlight (Jun 1, 2018)

Morning everyone hope everyone gets off to an excellent start today


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 1, 2018)

Good morning peeps, dang I’m usually not up this early....all this family round here thinkin it’s ok to make rakit this early in the mornin...y’all have s great day.
smokem!!!


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

Here hit this Burnin 1 !-- Won't fix what's wrong but ya won't care !-- Down here  in da in da lone star state we don't got ANY place to buy clones !-- We even have a pretty low legal plant count !-- They way I do is start about 4 seed from a new variety -- They get up about 6-8 inches tall I move them to bloom to sex -- kill the boys and any hermie dare show it's face-- The girls I'll cut some lower limbs  to root and usually let the little thing finish while I get those cutting ready !-- I get a tiny taste from the plant and see how it grows -- Next time I run it I can have a bunch of cutting ready if I want !-- Couldn't do this without 2 grow areas -- Veg and bloom -- I hear some people keep mother plants to take cuttings from !-- I don't believe in them!-- If I had mother plant I'd have room for nothing else !-- I clone from clones !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 1, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> I am getting old and lazy.  I think I am going to  use clones from now on,
> A dispensary that I go to carries clones from Darkheart nurseries .    17$ per clone. They look good.


I have not even been to one of our California dispensaries yet...my wife has her card but the closest one is miles away. One of these days I’ll go check it out...


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

$17 per rooted clone ?-- 34 grow spots per box ?- I can put 4 boxes in veg ?-- Got least 2 dozen varieties -- Ain't a 2nd class plant in da house !- - I be alright !--  Plus I know Dees people and they know some  people-- so U know how it goes ?


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hang in there Keef!

The times they are a changing,,,,  
I think Texas will come around when those in Government in Texas realize most of the voters no longer oppose medical cannabis. The number are growing in Texas supporting legalization.
https://www.thecannabist.co/2018/04/19/texas-marijuana-poll/103871/
NORML has some large chapters in Texas for a reason.

Puff Puff  Passes back to Keef.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2018)

Burnin, please be careful with clones, that is how i got bugs before, even when i dipped them.. just a warning.  
Re, it is getting close... almost over?   Hi Budlight.
Ness, i won't be moving this 20 gallon pot anytime soon. ha.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 1, 2018)

I love these guys.
https://darkheartnursery.com/strains/


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 1, 2018)

They say their clones are pest and disease free.
I never trust them.  I spray my clones with SNS 217 when I get them  and use SNS 209 from time to time when watering.


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

Yup RE but things are different right now !-- I smell the blood in da water and see the sharks circling -- I think it will happen before the middle of next year !-- We got a law that helps no one but all they need to do is tweak it just enough to give me some wiggle room !-- I don't plan on paying to play anyway !-- I'd like to be legal but if they would just quit hunting me I could live with that !-- This is a resort area I could put a couple dealers on the beach and do well !-- Only thing is I can do better than that !-- One day I want me a dam warehouse !-- I would perfer just to grow da sheet and process it and have some hungery business man out there doing what he do and make us both some money !-- I can supply what he needs !


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

I got my limitations !- When it comes to trimming a warehouse full of weed ?-- Don't be looking at me !-- We gonna have to build it from ground up down here !-- There's no kinda of weed  infrastructure at all !-- Where would I get these trimmers except to  train them ?-- A processing crew to turn the weed into retail packaged products ?-- Where is the trained tech personnel ?-- I'll have to train them too !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

I remember when Umbra mentioned that --what was it $25,000 or $45,000 clone --of Lemon Tree-- NCH (?) bought after that hempcon thing ya'll do ?-- I knew that very day if I was gonna ever be involved in a transaction like that which side I planned to be on !-- Of course someone Selfed it and the lemon tree got loose in seed form !-- Anybody can get it now !-- The clones I root most probably be for in house use !-- Not sure I want a live piece of one my girls getting outta my hands locally !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Many see a good profit growing big mother plants for clones.  It is a quick turn around for cash.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Damn Keef trimming a warehouse  full of weed would be a nightmare.  

There are many professional trimmers that work seasonally here in NorCal.  Many migrate here seasonally to do this.  I am sure the same thing could  happen if Texas.

Personally I am not fond of trimming.  ha ha


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

I guess U gonna tell me this is illegal too ?-- 5 gallons of blueberry wine in da freezer !-- Make me another gallon of Blueberry Merlot !-- Might be a wee bit stronger than regular wine !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 1, 2018)

How much weed can you get from one plant?  I dunno.  Inside I had a Nurse that had been cloned twice and re-vegged once.  I'm guessing she produced about 5 lbs.,,, in all her incarnations that is.  I recently gave her to a friend who is flowering her out one last time.


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

Burnin 1-- I try to keep up with some that stuff they do !-- but these genetics like we got ?-- U just don't do that with these racehorses  !-- 
For me it's all about exclusive control of highly desirable plants not varieties !-- If everybody else can get it  ?-- I Probably  don't want it !-- The OFC been good to me !-- Lots of seed have passed thru my hands and U better believe I kept a share of some of them !--Then had to sort thru the plants that came from them !--  Keep the best leave the rest !-- Then I did a little breeding from some of them !-- If it ain't in them ?-- It ain't coming out !-- It's in them !


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

Nick U got your money's worth out that girl !-- Salute her and let her go !-- We got more seed should U want her back !-- Letting go a perfectly good proven producer ain't easy but U gotta try other stuff !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 1, 2018)

Not to worry Keef I still have 8 clones of her.  (;  Along with about 20 others of various varieties.  I grow out the ones I want and re-clone the rest when then get to a size.  Sometimes I give 'em to a friend


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

That's the ticket Nick !-- She quit giving when U quit taking is the way I see it !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm revegging a Mazar-i-Shariff right now that is just starting to send out that new growth for clones !-- Only thing is next to her sits her daughter by BBSL !-- Sooner or later gonna be a smoke off showdown!-- There can only be one !-- U wanna stay ?-- U gotta beat your mom or have a desirable trick yourself !


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

Got to be 420 somewhere ?--  Let's burn !--
 Gonna be a close call whether ole Keef can keep from getting caught before the end of prohibition !

Excuse me and let me vent for a minute ?
Bunch of flat car riders and crosstie walkers -- Carpet bagging .... I better stop ?-- Do I look like I want a frigging job ?


----------



## umbra (Jun 1, 2018)

Burning1 wish those clones were closer to me. I'd buy a couple. But honestly, I have way too many moms as it is.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2018)

Looks like fabulous clones burnin. 

Nick, i laughed out loud that you have 8 more NL, I love that.


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

I'll have her back soon !-- She in a bottle !--I like me some Nurse Larry but  That Wild Child of her's with that BBSL ? -- I think Gloman got some !-- U wouldn't know she was any kin to the Nurse !-- The Nurse is nice and polite -- not da wild child !-- NL-x- BBSL !-- She different now !-- Hit her hard !-- I dare U !-- She'll just put U in your place if U don't show a little respect !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 1, 2018)

You right Keef.
That nurse isn't anywhere near polite now.
She won't just hit back. She just kick your butt!


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

I know that's right Gloman but she mellows with  a little in a jar but U will respect her !
I was looking at that box I got those seed plants need sexing -- I think I can have an empty box in veg in  a few days -- 34 grow spots -- I got a head injury wouldn't be the first time I went buck wild !-- 4 seed of each

Umbra's triple Lemon

BOC -- going back in after some dam Hershey Bar weed !

Rose's Purple Haze - bred to that BBSL stud I got from Giggy -- Then a girl from that got dusted with BB King -- I just wanna know !

(GDP-x- BPU)- x- (BPU -x- B.B.) -- 2 of Umbra's blueberries I combined

Nurse Larry !

Snow Desiel- x- BBSL-- ( Ole Big Pink herself )- Might need me a boy ?

Something Umbra sent marked " Let the Good times roll "-- O.K. -- I'm in !

That Black Thang I got from Rose

Golden Ticket -x- BOC -- ( the soon to be famous "V" )

Outta room ain't I ?

Wait !-wait -wait !-- What about '79 Xmas Tree bud IBL -- Got to have a fine pine !
I better think about this ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

Other Keef -- Put the bag down and back away !-- AK-48 - x- BBSL ?--I know!-- I know but  member what happened last time we had to sort out a mess like that ?-- Wait !

Or we could set up another box and start bout everything on the list ?
Dam heathen!-- Get outta my head !


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

Told U I was crowding my Indicas into a corner !-- 1st off - Let's not forget -- "What dahell do I know " -- but here's the plan !-- 8 Indicas as unrelated as possible set up like a basketball tourney bracket !-- Breed each pair - Then breed the offspring working  to the quarter finals and somewhere around the finals something should happen on the terpene phenotype tip -- Not sure-- but stacking hybrid vigor-- on top hybrid vigor --on top hybrid vigor should cause something to happen !-- Even if there is no explosion of phenos ?-- I just can't see where I could go wrong ?-- Make U high just looking at it !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Growing has been my hobby for years and I never stop having fun with it.

You take it to another level Bro. You rock.


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

Burnin 1 what up !-- - thought everybody went to bed !-- I been running midgets so I could run more !-- Already got some bad as* Indicas from the 1ST breeding or 2nd ?-- Anyway -- That one Ness growing out for me -- SR91 -x- BBSL is scary !-- It's not near as organized as a basketball bracket !-- The object is to create happy mistakes and be observant enough to find the diamonds in the dust !-- Not that much dust anymore !-- I kinda left the path of what's commercially available -- Dank Indicas kept falling in my lap -- This little grow been all about finding something to grow that can stand up to the competition when free state outsiders bum rush Texas ! -- I found what I need but I keep finding more !-- I'm looking to move the grow up off the coast some !-- I got this Chump on a count down clock and I figure it might be time to get busy !-- Some stock need to be put back !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2018)

Gonna have a herd of unnamed varieties ain't ever been seen before that gonna need one those cute commercial names !-- That ain't gonna be my job !-- These plants be multicultural and don't need words to mess U up ! -- The genetics they can speak for themselves !-- I can take it from the farm to packaged for retail !-- If I don't know how ?- I know some people who do !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 1, 2018)

You got it down.  With all of those dank Indicas you will no doubt find many happy mistakes and lots of diamonds in the dust.


----------



## Budlight (Jun 2, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Burnin, please be careful with clones, that is how i got bugs before, even when i dipped them.. just a warning.
> Re, it is getting close... almost over?   Hi Budlight.
> Ness, i won't be moving this 20 gallon pot anytime soon. ha.


 I’m with Rose I had a few clones completely wipe out everything I had and make sure you isolate them for a while make sure they’re good to go


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  -- Woke up in automated grow room designhell dream !-- Electrical -- lights -plumbing - environmental control-- trim -dry - processing station - packaging ?
I need my pipe -- That sheet drive U crazy !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Spider mites -- thrips -- root aphids - white flies did me last !-- What other abominations try to set up shop amongst the plants ?-- The White flies took over when I tried to use Ladybugs and Green Lace wings to control them !-- Didn't work for me but my safe soap did !-- Let them go too long and hurt dahell out the grow !-- Bastids !

Growing weed is easy !-- Just throw some seed in the dirt and 2 months later up pops manicured jar aged weed !-- Anybody can do it !


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Another cup of coffee and work this pipe some more I might live-- Need to take my old cripple as* back there and figure out what I'm do -- I take clones -- 2 weeks to root -- veg for 4-5 weeks -- bloom for 2 months -- trim and dry -- age a little -- Dam pot farmer got to plan 6 months ahead !-- Throw in that 4 part rotation and it gets a little complicated !Got that bucket of frozen wine to finish too !- Need some new RO filters -- Can't grow weed in poison water !- Do I fire the rotation back up or change to something else ?-- That's why I'm holding off on starting seed !-- I need to be making my mind up before they get too crowded !


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Don't think I'll have to worry if the place smells like weed today !-- I believe that fifth of wine I just dropped on the floor should cover it just fine !-- Folks Keef gots himself a messy mess-mess to clean up !-- Glass and wine everywhere !


----------



## umbra (Jun 2, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Expecting triple digit temp next couple days. Pool is ready to enjoy. On call for work...


----------



## thegloman (Jun 2, 2018)

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C.  -- Woke up in automated grow room designhell dream !-- Electrical -- lights -plumbing - environmental control-- trim -dry - processing station - packaging ?
> I need my pipe -- That sheet drive U crazy !--



I had to chuckel!
I'm trying to start planning my new indoor grow room too and it makes my head hurt!
Sure! Just drop a seed in some dirt and before you know it you got Dank!  hehe.  If only!


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Gloman -- Umbra -- Morning !-- 
Umbra I been meaning to ask if U played chess ?-- I figure U probably do !-- I used to be a decent player but haven't played in a long time !
Gloman -- It smells like good wine !-- I bout got my mess cleaned up !-- Grow room set up design or whatever U want to call it starts with -- What do I have to work with ?-- How much room lights and all ?


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 2, 2018)

Good morning everyone.  Rained all night here but it quit for a while.  Got my grow room smell under control again,  Took another filter but its all good now.


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey Nick !- Filters ?-- I'm have to write stuff down one these days !-- Help me fix my scooter !-- I think I got some bad gas or moisture in the fuel system !-- So I been trying to get it worked through !-- It'll crank -- runs a little ragged and when I give it gas it dies -- Any other idea or suggestions ?


----------



## ness (Jun 2, 2018)

Good morning fellow farmers.  Keef, I see your busy as ever.  Boy, that humidity has been awful these last few days.  This morning it was better.  I had to laugh at the weather man yesterday when he said a cold front was coming in today and bring the tem down to 80's.


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Ness we had only half the rain we should have this time of year and the dry season bout to start - close to 100 everyday -- Stuff  gonna be burning this year !-- I'm not near busy as it sounds !-- U might want to get U some them ankle weights they use for exercise before U harvest  that WI-x- BBSL and SR 91 -x- ( MZR-x- BBSL) ?-- Them ankle weights ain't for exercise they to keep U from floating away after U fire dat sheet up !--


----------



## umbra (Jun 2, 2018)

Keef said:


> Gloman -- Umbra -- Morning !--
> Umbra I been meaning to ask if U played chess ?-- I figure U probably do !-- I used to be a decent player but haven't played in a long time !
> Gloman -- It smells like good wine !-- I bout got my mess cleaned up !-- Grow room set up design or whatever U want to call it starts with -- What do I have to work with ?-- How much room lights and all ?


I haven't played chess in a long time. I taught my oldest son to play. He beat me every time, so I stopped playing, lol. Of course, my son was good enough that he won a competition against some Russian guy when he was in 6th grade.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 2, 2018)

BB KING in da asparagus patch!


----------



## ness (Jun 2, 2018)

I also am setting up a new seedling, cloning, and veg station.  I order OFF soil for the new seedling and a bunch of other stuff from Amazon.   I'm wishing for the best outcome for this upcoming cannabis crop.


----------



## ness (Jun 2, 2018)

Umbra that is awesome about your son winning that competition.  Golman beautiful plant.  Gardening is done for the morning.  Now, it's time for a little house work.  Everyone have a nice day.


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Gloman she gonna be a monster !-- 10 feet by October !-- Over a pound easy !-- Sweet blueberry weed !-- U heard of that Blue Dream ?-- Forget about it !- This is better in all ways !--
Those were f-2 seed !-- Umbra bred it !-- I bred the f-2 from those original seed !-- That plants daddy was my "Trips" boy !-- Come out the ground making 3 leaves at a time instead of the normal 2 !
B.B. King is Umbra's name for -- BPU -x- B.B.
BPU = Blackberry Kush -x- Purple Citral -x- Uzbekistan Hash Plant
B.B. = Blueberry Blast

Umbra I thought the patterns would make U an excellent chess player !-- I used to have a brutal opening gambit -- My horsies and bishops gonna make a U bleed !--


----------



## umbra (Jun 2, 2018)

My son beat me in 15 seconds, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Kinda warm out there !-- I saw a coyote chasing a rabbit earlier -- and they was both walking !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Good afternoon Guys.

Sorry about your loss of good wine Keef.

It sucks to get old. I have a raised bed grow area with a 6 foot chain link fence around it with a locked gate.  I t is not close to the house but I have water plumbed down there.
I have a hard time getting down there these days  so I am growing a few plants in 20 gallon fabric pots on my deck.

Going to be hot today.

I hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Burnin1 -- I know that's right about the aging !-- All them times I beat this body up when I was younger coming home to roost !-- Put U some feminized High CBD autos on the patio !--U can run a couple crops this summer and start eating decarbed weed in any form !--  Looks like for one reason or another we could all benefit from some regular CBD -- RE caught on to edibles -- I take my cannacaps and be running some high CBD plants regular !
I think Rose had that CBD Crew or one those other high CBD crosses her and Umbra did tested  and came out like 25/1 --cbd/THC ?
I been doing some reading on what's up in the Texas tip of this thing that's happening !-- Texas bout to bust a move on mmj !
When I see them all up in da praises of that weak as* olive oil extract drops that's legal-- just make me scoff !-- They up there planning fields of hemp !-- Hemp oil  ?---Even at $250 for a small bottle !-- - I don't do hemp !-- That ain't even real weed !--
I just can't get over that !-- We can do so much better !-- They know it is good medicine out there but they don't know how to use it !


----------



## umbra (Jun 2, 2018)

transplanting and getting ready to flip


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Umbra make it look easy !-- I had a few remaining white flies so I treated again !-- They gone now !-- Just gonna have to treat regularly !-- I eat that weed I ain't gonna put poison on them !-- I need to top and shape might just take another set of cuts ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Got my last Blue T.E.  cut on life support because I wasn't paying attention to detail !-- She over 4 years old but if I lose her I'm get Tranquil Elephantizer seed back from Bohdi again and do strange and evil things to her !
Maybe I should just get Snow Lotus and be done with it ?-- I grew enough of her crosses to know her for what she is !-- The mother of monsters !-- She the last indica in the puzzle !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 2, 2018)

Looks good Umbra


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

U know I want to get my foot in the door in Texas Cannabis ?-- I'm not the only one either !-- That other fellow stays mostly in shadows ?-- I been watching him work !-- Kinda always thought we'd end up on the same team ?-- Oh Well!-- I been in the trenches during prohibition !--Working on a shoestring budget cause D.D. won't let me sell -- which is a good idea for sure but I need stuff ! -Anyway --  He gonna have some catching up to do -- Just cause U can buy dat fancy sheet don't mean U can work it !--
Sure U can bring in some Carpet bagging free state growers !- Home boy be waiting !


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Burnin1 -- about dropping that bottle of wine this morning !-- Cuz I ain't no wino !-- I don't even drink anymore I just got addicted to making it -- Just like I'm addicted growing weed !-- I mean I have to taste the wine at different stages but only a sip or 2 to see what needs to happen ! -- Dam bottle probably cost as much as what was in it !-- My left hand let me down !-- I felt like I had a firm grip on the bottle and it just slides out my hand like I wasn't holding it at all !-- Nerve root in my neck is inflamed !-- The fingers move fine just got no grip even if it feels like it !


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Hurricane season again !-- What has happened to Puerto Rico is wrong !- Guess they wasn't the right color ?-- I was in New Orleans for the ''Heck of a job Brownie " speech everybody failed us for awhile -- It was not a good time !-- I was here for the aftermath of Harvey when  Ku-Klux Ken and Hurricane Barbi locked up a half dozen heavy lifting helicopters so they could have a tour while people over in Houston was on they dam roofs praying for help !-- Puerto Rico deserves better !-- Have to face another hurricane when they still haven't recovered from the last one and being ignored ?-- Ain't right !-


----------



## thegloman (Jun 2, 2018)

Nice set up you have there umbra.
Can I ask what pots you're using?
Do you use a coco/soil mix?
I'm trying to plan out my next grow room.


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Didn't mean to bum anyone out !-- When things like that get burnt into your mind it leaks out sometimes !-- I had to duct tape a chainsaw to my hand cause I had no grip !
I better take some caps right now !


----------



## umbra (Jun 2, 2018)

thegloman said:


> Nice set up you have there umbra.
> Can I ask what pots you're using?
> Do you use a coco/soil mix?
> I'm trying to plan out my next grow room.


7 gal grow bags. Pro mix #4 soiless mix


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Sorry about that !-- When your mind is held together with baling wire and duct tape -- U gonna have an occasional problem !-- Caps kicking in and probably took too many -- So ?-- I guess I could do that Umbra ?-- Would my aero nute formula work on coco ?-- I bet the Gloman could rock some Coco Coir but I don't remember whether he ever  worked with nutes like that ?-- I hook him up if what I do would translate ?-- I know it work fine in DWC -- So I been drawing up some drip and drain tables with a res on the low end -- which is what I probably do in production ?-- I need my water enclosed so I can control my humidity !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2018)

Something wrong with dis pot plant ?
Remember that ?-- GG#4 with a anomaly!


----------



## thegloman (Jun 3, 2018)

umbra said:


> 7 gal grow bags. Pro mix #4 soiless mix



Thanks!
I tried one of those fabric pots and honestly I don't really see any difference except they cost a lot. Looks like the grow bags are right in my price range. lol


----------



## thegloman (Jun 3, 2018)

What's going on with that plant Keef?
What are those knots all over the stem? Is it one of them triploids?  Looks like it has an extra set of leaves.


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

Morning O.F.C!-- I been in church !-- The Church of Blues with some bad Girls doing the music!-- ZZ Ward -- Dorothy and A group called the Pretty Reckless !-Some  people don't realize it is a very old tradition !-- The first observation I can find of it is in the bible !-- I think !-- Up around one the Verily stories or something ?- I Just Get A Little lit and the details get a little fuzzy !-- U sitting around turning water into wine ?-- Somebody gonna put the jams on !-- U got to read between the lines some but I'm thinking there mighta been some dank involved too ?
Gloman-- I didn't think U ever saw that plant !-- She was not one of mine just a natural freak !-- Those bumps are where I cut leaves off to show how she grew !-- A limb on a GG#4 showed some strange growth so I cloned it !-- Lost it to the Borg before I could bloom a piece !--


----------



## thegloman (Jun 3, 2018)

Gloman-- I didn't think U ever saw that plant !-- She was not one of mine just a natural freak !-- Those bumps are where I cut leaves off to show how she grew !-- A limb on a GG#4 showed some strange growth so I cloned it !-- Lost it to the Borg before I could bloom a piece !--[/QUOTE]

Borg?  What's that?


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

Spit !-Spit !--Borg  =  "F"ing spidermites !
U guys who grow where there is at least a killing frost don't have to worry about bugs 6 months out the year unless U bring them in on a clone !-- Mane our bugs never die !-- They always out there looking for a way to get to your Lucky Charms !-- Super bugs that stand up and fight back !-- So when Texas loosens the mmj law and all the free state growers head this way ?-- Come on down but bring your best pest prevention game !-- U gonna face new challenges !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 3, 2018)

Ohhhh I see, spider mites.
Neem oil has always worked for me so far.


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

I hate me some Neem oil !-- Stanky stuff !-- I got some I just won't use it anymore !-- I been down the list of pest control "remedies" !- U gonna eat it or smoke it then poison is off the table -- U left with sending bugs like ladybugs in after the pest !- Didn't work for me !-- On a rotation where U harvest every 2 weeks U can't treat all your plants or you'll be belching neem oil !-- All them little bastids lay eggs on the bottom side of your leaves !- Spray them all U want but if U don't get them eggs and all U just slowed them down some !-- I'm down with a mild soap like "Safer Soap " I'm just gonna have to use it regularly !-- I have discovered that aero and smaller plants make it easier to get to the bottom of the leaves!- I can pull them out the box --Turn them upside down and spray the underside of the leaves --


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

I just want to point out that when treating a digestive disorder like Crohn's do not decarb the edibles or cook them !-- It's the THCA and CBDA that will fix the gut !-- Decarbing turns the acids into the active form -- The acids won't get U high but they fix the gut !- They might also be the one that can help regulate A1C for diabetics!


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 3, 2018)

Keef,,do you grow inside? If so maybe you could do a clean on your growroom.


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

This Texas U grow outside --U get caught -- U go to jail !-- Only option is inside !-- I'm a water pharmer Weedman -- Aero under LEDs !-- Built my own grow system !-- Them big black storage  boxes with a checkerboard pattern on the lid I drilled 2 inch holes in the lid and glued a 396 gallon per hour submersible filtered pump to a piece of ceramic tile to hold twit stable- A PVC spray head with micro sprays in it from amazon -10-12 gallons of nute water on a timer and I make it rain in that box 15 minutes on 15 off -- Leaves need CO2 -- Roots need oxygen !-- So I got aquarium pumps and big bubbler stones running in each box ! -- Lights are on a timer -- I gotta keep the nute water from getting too low and make sure the pH is within range other than that the grow pretty much runs itself!--   It's shutdown right now but bloom is a spare bedroom - Veg is a walk in closet !-- I been running what I call my midgets --


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

I know it should be against the law to do this to a plant -- but - I did it anyway !
That is the whole plant !- I got other cuttings so nothing is lost!


----------



## umbra (Jun 3, 2018)

Good morning OFC. My latest weapon to fight bugs and pm is organic JMS stylet oil. It's colorless, odorless, and tasteless.


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

I'll have to look it up Umbra !-- Cause just as sure as the sun gonna rise tommorrow the bugs will be back !
That midget up there was Barney's Farm "Nightshade "- She deadly but alas she gone now !-- It was a brutal showdown with her daughter by Black Berry Snow Lotus  that took her out !-- There can be only 1 !-- Black Night ?


----------



## Budlight (Jun 3, 2018)

good morning every one :48:  what the heck what happened to my two  faces pass in the joint back-and-forth


----------



## Budlight (Jun 3, 2018)

Some blue V rose and Umbra


----------



## mrcane (Jun 3, 2018)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine here. ..been awhile since I've seen y'all ...hope that you are staying High! 
Keef sorry to hear that you got the dam spider mites hate them things.
Bud looking nice there
Look what I found growing out of the compost pile....I'm puffin on some Frosty Lemon today ...


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

Looking good Bud !-- I got some those seed just haven't got to them yet !-- Seed ?-- I got some gathered up for U and promised to get them out last week !-- Didn't mean to lie !-- Things got kinda wild and they just sat there !-- Probably gonna he another wild week but if all goes well I want them to leave here tommorrow !-- They will be there !- Ain't the first time I chunked something over that Canadian  border !-- All da way from South Texas !-- I think they'll do U right !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

Cane in da house !- No Cuz I got no spidermites ( Spit-Spit!)-- I just fought white flies to a stand still!-- Think I got the last of them last night !-- I didn't win the war --Just this battle and they hurt me !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2018)

Keef said:


> I just want to point out that when treating a digestive disorder like Crohn's do not decarb the edibles or cook them !-- It's the THCA and CBDA that will fix the gut !-- Decarbing turns the acids into the active form -- The acids won't get U high but they fix the gut !- They might also be the one that can help regulate A1C for diabetics!



Keef, how do you know this, can you site your references. LOL,,, really.

Cane, that is awesome!  I hope you keep that compost baby.

Good morning all. just having a bit of chocolope, i like it.


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey Rose !-- I can and will !-- Let me find it again !-- Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof ! -- The A1C -- I don't have the research just a sneaky suspicion!-- but I know how to test it !


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

Rose U know how we do ?-- Did U need a bunch of research references and foot notes to fix "Barney" the Gloman's pup ?-- No !-- U just did it !-- Ain't  been much research into cannabis by veterinarians !--  Didn't stop U !


----------



## ness (Jun 3, 2018)

Keef said:


> Ness we had only half the rain we should have this time of year and the dry season bout to start - close to 100 everyday -- Stuff  gonna be burning this year !-- I'm not near busy as it sounds !-- U might want to get U some them ankle weights they use for exercise before U harvest  that WI-x- BBSL and SR 91 -x- ( MZR-x- BBSL) ?-- Them ankle weights ain't for exercise they to keep U from floating away after U fire dat sheet up !--



LOL, Keef, I'm looking forward to floating away.

Afternoon OFC.


----------



## ness (Jun 3, 2018)

umbra said:


> transplanting and getting ready to flipView attachment 249105
> View attachment 249106
> View attachment 249107
> View attachment 249108



Such beauty Umbra.  How many years have you been farming?


----------



## Budlight (Jun 3, 2018)

Keef said:


> Looking good Bud !-- I got some those seed just haven't got to them yet !-- Seed ?-- I got some gathered up for U and promised to get them out last week !-- Didn't mean to lie !-- Things got kinda wild and they just sat there !-- Probably gonna he another wild week but if all goes well I want them to leave here tommorrow !-- They will be there !- Ain't the first time I chunked something over that Canadian  border !-- All da way from South Texas !-- I think they'll do U right !--



 No rush man hope you’re having a good day though or it’s getting better anyways and if it ain’t hopefully you’re high as ____ hahaha


----------



## Budlight (Jun 3, 2018)

Is it just me or does that G13 hp88 not taste all that great  super frosty but doesn’t taste all that great maybe it’s just this phenotype


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2018)

Keef, i know about the A1C, I know that is true! don't need footnotes for that, just the raw cannabis for crohns please.

Bud that is nice looking.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi Guys

Been smoking a jar of some herb  my brother  in-law grew last year.  He wont tell me what it is.  He wont even give me or anyone else a clone. ha ha

I hope everyone is having an awesome Sunday.

Personally I have the munchies for a chocolate whopper but the nearest Burger King is over 45 miles away.


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

We got any adrenaline junkies up in here ?-- I been trying to plan how to get the grow moved up smugglers highway without getting caught !-- I could use a couple outriders to make sure I get there without going to jail !-- I pay the ticket for U if U gotta take a hit to let me slide by ?


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Is Weedhopper still here?   He lives in Texas..  They would surely pull over an outlaw biker before you..


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

Burnin1 -- I talk a big game but I'll slide out of here with the morning rush hour traffic and won't have a problem at all !- Ain't as complicated or dangerous as it sounds !-- I do it in 2 trips -- First trip will be hidden cuts and an aero cloner -- Once that's there -- I can just come get my equipment it won't be dirty so no problem !-- Always more ways to skin a cat than one !-- Running smugglers highway with a pot farm in a truck ?-- I ain't doing that !-- Not like that !--
I'm just so over hurricanes !-- Mane I don't know if I can do another one !-- So the farm got to get off the beach and go inland !


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

Guess I could just overnight the cuttings to the new address and just load my clean stuff up and head out ?


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 3, 2018)

Went to a buds house yesterday and Harley came home with a dose of fleas!  He was miserable last night and so was I.  1st thing this morning we were off to the store for flea shampoo.  Last time he had fleas was at the beach about 4 years ago and he don't like 'em!


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

Told ya beach got super bugs !-- Mine's due a preventative flea bath-- Bath day around here is no fun !-- 4 ankle biters and soon as they hip to what's happening--It's on !-- Littlest one Jet-- black and white bout 6 lbs ?-- He retreat to his fighting position and he might get a bath ?- but U gonna get bit !-- The other 3 just runners !-- They quick though !-- Nobody gonna go down easy !


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

I should just quit keeping up with the news !-- I seen this all before in the closing days of Watergate !-- Somebody gonna have to explain to me one day why speaking out against a white racist dictator wannabe is wrong !-- It doesn't feel wrong !-- Quite the opposite !


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

Mane the wind blew so hard during Katrina it blowed the leaves off the trees !-- Them tall house killer pine trees coming down right and left !-- If U wasn't scared U wasn't alive !-but the nightmare started with day break the next morning!--- I can't do that again !-- This place wouldn't survive that anyway !-- I should just shut down polish this place up and sell it then find a little secluded Stoner Ranch!- Got plenty equity in this house but I'm trying to find a way to move the grow then put the house on the market so I don't loose some stuff can't be replaced !
I'm done with hurricanes !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 3, 2018)

Good afternoon y'all.
Well, I over done it again in the front garden. Hoed and pulled weeds for too long.  
I don't know about you all, but I find myself forgetting I'm not young anymore and put this old broken body through more than I should.  Good thing today is the day of rest.  lol

Looking like about 3-5 more weeks for these 2 GT X BOC X BBSL.
Pennywise, Frank's gift and CBD Indica at about 1 week in the blue cups. Gonna pot them so they can come back indoors this fall.


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

Work it Gloman !-They bout to get white , sweet and sticky !-- Stay real stoned and that'll slow yo old as* down !-  When U get them high CBD thangs coming in ?  -- When Barney gets his U take yours !-- U gonna have to start taking edibles regularly !-- If it slows U down too much lighten up on the dose -- If it don't slow U down some up the dose !-- I doubt I be smoking any high CBD weed !- That's for cannacaps !-- U probably need 2 doses a day !-- morning and night !


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

Not sure Texas ready for this but I am !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm already impressed with the frostiness of these girlz.  We talked before and I'm pretty sure you're right about LEDs and frost.  What I've read seems to say more uv-b will cause them to produce more trichs for protection from burn.  Mute point for now tho.
New grow room, new plan.  No more seat of the pants pharming.


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

U got a great start Cuz !-- Some have a learning curve with LEDs-- They not T-5s !-- U can't be putting them right down on a plant like that !-- They might bring out the frost some !
Without LEDS I couldn't do what I do !- Trying to cool that much heat would run my power bill thru the roof !-- The LEDs use less power but more important is that they don't produce as much heat -- That means less power used to cool !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

The Black AK --( AK 48-x- BBSL )- will finish in 50 days -If U had a veg that could produce enough bloom ready plants to feed it and If U wanted to set that up on a constant rotation how many times a year could U harvest it ?-- Gonna have to take my socks off to do this kinda math !

7 ?-- How bout 24 !-- I do days of the week not the calender -- We gotta leave it at 56 days  (8 weeks )-- She can handle it !-- So move a batch to bloom every other Wednesday and after 2 months they start coming out bloom every other Wednesday !-- U loose 2 months on the front end getting bloom full but once it's full -- Boom ! -- There's your 24 harvest a year !


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

Lit up like a Christmas tree chillin with the blues !--It's my natural state!-- - Dam Joe can play !-- Ballad of John Henry !
Blueberry Merlot ?-- Nice when U got something to be proud of !-- I need a good vacuum pump and some filters but it'll work !-- Pretty sure it's the best Blueberry Merlot around !-- Also pretty sure it's the only Blueberry Merlot around !-- Got Cherry wine  in da bucket ?


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2018)

I love Bonamassa and cherry wine made from real cherries instead of grapes.. no artificial flavored wine.  Never tried Blueberry Merlot.  It sounds interesting


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2018)

I got that head injury so I have to do stuff sometimes just to remind peeps how freaky I am !
Good night !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2018)

I have not seen pack of joints sold like packs of cigarettes yet. That would be so cool to walk around in public sporting a pack of joints in my front pocket like I did Marlboros back in the day.  

I  usually see them sold in  individual cones.  Each cone is about a gram.





Never seen this brand before... just an example


----------



## thegloman (Jun 4, 2018)

7 ?-- How bout 24 !-- I do days of the week not the calender -- We gotta leave it at 56 days  (8 weeks )-- She can handle it !-- So move a batch to bloom every other Wednesday and after 2 months they start coming out bloom every other Wednesday !-- U loose 2 months on the front end getting bloom full but once it's full -- Boom ! -- There's your 24 harvest a year ![/QUOTE]

Ya know, that might not be too bad brother Keef!
Section off my big room into a veg room and a flower room.
Start up will take several months but a couple 4-5' girlz comming in every 2 weeks would work.
Some call it hydro but I think the Good soiless mix with auto drip sys. could do the trick with minimal maintenance for me.
I like the racks umbra uses to keep his girlz off the floor.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 4, 2018)

Morning fellow stoners!  Hopefully my new light will show up today.  I have about 5 more plants that need to go to flower and I need more light before that can happen.  Ups says it is on the way so lets hope.


----------



## umbra (Jun 4, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Crazy heat is gone for the moment.


----------



## Keef (Jun 4, 2018)

No it's not Umbra !-- I know exactly where it's at !

Yo Gloman -- Figure out how many plants U can get into your grow area -- I'd shape them in Veg and go with the size Umbra uses !-- Anyway divide how many plants U can fit into bloom by 4 --Move that many plant into bloom every 2 weeks -- Pick what day/s U willing to trim !-- Use 60 day finishers like these Indicas--Lots of hybrids will work too !-- Bigger they are the fewer U can fit into bloom !-- That means less variety in the grow !-- Probably work 't change the production volume just the available varieties!

Burnin1 about them packs of joints ?-- I might be down here in the belly of the prohibition beast but I seen stuff  and thangs -- Packs of joints is just a set up for hash oil vape pen cartridges and all sorts of evil things !-- I still think there is a market for my "Liquid Weed" cartridges !
Half strength hash oil cartridges-- These people go from smoking Mexican brick weed to hash oil e-cig cartridges they gonna be having religous experiences and stuff !-- They need a half way point !-- Still be as strong toke for toke as the mother weed was probably stronger !-- Some this weed I got don't need to be any stronger !-- I got it in my mind I can harvest -- strip fan leaves-- Hang them to dry -- Turn it all into dry ice hash -- Use a pollen press to turn the hash into pucks -- Put the pucks in a Rosen Press and Squish out the oil !-- At some terps or maybe a drop or 2 of EJ mix to thin it tiny bit !-- Fill the carts and package !-- Just wondering if it would be worth it if I can wash the shook
 weed with alcohol and  add that to what I can get out those squished pucks with a soak -- Make RSO out it !


----------



## Keef (Jun 4, 2018)

It would be my bet that someone round here got a calculator out working some numbers !


----------



## Budlight (Jun 4, 2018)

Keef said:


> Not sure Texas ready for this but I am !View attachment 249125



man i love those tins


----------



## Keef (Jun 4, 2018)

Seed coming over the border in one Bud !-- Which one U want them in ?

Got 3 of those Green Crack cans -- I send the seed in one them ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 4, 2018)

Good morning ofc, not sure if this’ll post or not out here in the woods...the wedding went off, as did the drinking, smokin, eatin & dancin... Today we move on to a different local were we’re gonna plant our butts for a week of relaxation in the sierras... I wonder how my pot garden is doin...I should build a remote camera system so I can worry even more...
Well, cheers to you’all...


----------



## Keef (Jun 4, 2018)

Good times RE !-- 
Remote Pharming ?--
 The how to ?-- 
It hurts my haid !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2018)

Good morning, RE, glad you get a while to rest. Hope the wedding was all it was hoped for. I am going to go order a new front door today. exciting huh? 
Have some gardening to do too. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 4, 2018)

I hope everyone is having a great day.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...08030417838408459&selectedindex=64&ajaxhist=0

Remember to not let little things get to you


----------



## Keef (Jun 4, 2018)

Dam that was rude !-- I drifted off for a nappy-nap and got startled awake by a siren and it wasn't in da dream !-- Turned out to be an ambulance in the hood !-- Good thing it wasn't in the dream I was having !-

- Man telling me it was hard to believe that I got all those boxes of hash oil carts out that one little grow in one cycle !-- U must have a secret grow technique ? -- As he left I was thinking -- My grow room got a back door jack !-- Much come out the front door as I want !-- That right there is why I have to ride herd on other Keef !


----------



## Keef (Jun 4, 2018)

Burnin1 wanna learn to make some wine ?-- It's easy but the making of it is addictive !-- All that Black magic and stuff go into it drive most crazy !-- No man it is easy !-- I use a 5 gallon bucket with a rubber stopper in the lid for an air lock -- Let's out the CO2 made by the yeast but keeps outside air out ! -- I start each batch with 5 lbs of fruit usually frozen -- 5 lbs of sugar and add water up to about 4 inches from top of bucket !-add the yeast--- It needs the space cause it foams up when those yeast are kicking it - U can come back after a couple weeks when fermentation has slowed way down and remove the fruit pulp (which I do cook !) -and top off with a little more sweet water or fruit juice -- Nothing go into the fermenter ain't been cooked long enough to sterilize it !-- That jacked up yeast I use can produce up to 17 % ethenol before they die in it !
Water will freeze before alcohol so if U do it right U can remove 3-4 gallons of water from that finished wine !-- It ain't really wine anymore !-- Apple is easy but it give U indigestion !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 4, 2018)

I don't know if I have the time.  It does sound like a lot of fun.
I have so much freakin wine right now.   I live out in the boonies.  When people drive out to see me they often bring a bottle or two of wine.  I don't really drink much wine  anymore so I have quite a bit now.  lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 4, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning, RE, glad you get a while to rest. Hope the wedding was all it was hoped for. I am going to go order a new front door today. exciting huh?
> Have some gardening to do too. Hope you are all doing well.


Yes it was everything, I had been worried that it could be either great or disastrous, but it turned out to be everything it was supposed to be...great weather, great friends and lots of family...family from California, Nevada & all the way from Egypt... Danced till my knees gave out...Now we’re on our way to a hopeful quiet week of relaxation....all my kids are married off now...


----------



## Keef (Jun 4, 2018)

Gloman -- That thing U said would happen ?-- It did !


----------



## ness (Jun 4, 2018)

Evening OFC.   Burnin 1, I love your video.  Animals are so neat.  RE glad everything went well for you and your family at the Wedding.  Well, I have had a mouse take up home in Hippie's Dawg, it dig through the hole at the side bottom of pot.  Been trying to it for two months.






I got the trap set again to see if another one show it's a**.   It dig a tunnel through the bottom of pot.  I plan on doing an emergency transplant tomorrow.  I just  want to see if more show up tonight.


----------



## ness (Jun 4, 2018)

Though mouse traps only work 10 percent of the time.  The little bugger has been eating well out of those traps.


----------



## ness (Jun 4, 2018)

Good night, peeps.  And, have a good one.


----------



## Keef (Jun 4, 2018)

Keep some put out and baited Ness !--

Senator Jeff from the PNW was in Texas and they called the cops on him !-- He need to come back with back up - plenty more senators !-- There is a story there need to be seen not just read about !-- We under the jack boot ain't much we can do without back up !
Got nothing to do with politics and everything go do with human decency !


----------



## Keef (Jun 4, 2018)

Ness bait with peanut butter !-- U won't miss and they don't eat and run !-- They eat and die !


----------



## umbra (Jun 4, 2018)

Long, hot day. 104 with a chem suit and respirator. Time to jump in the pool.


----------



## Keef (Jun 4, 2018)

What up Umbra!-- I'm too old for that sheet -- White suits - with a hood and a hepa filter mask ?-- Not it !-- Thinking about opening bloom back up starting Wednesday !- Take me 2 months to get the rotation up and rolling again and until I got a proper place to grow-- A shop with a couple bays or even a large garage with a little seclusion !-I gotta just keep them small--Coast Guard choppers out working the beach today think there was a couple local law dogs in the air too--This ain't no place to try to secure a grow !-- We do what we gotta though!-- I gotta stick with midgets -- Keep them small and maintain more varieties of grow them bigger and drop down to only a couple ?- I'm just not ready to shut the grow down and have to restart until after I can find a more secluded place to set back up !-- I'm hard headed !-- I want to move the grow then get this place ready for the market ! -- Don't see a way to do that quite yet but I been fishing ! -- I can't run a farm to shelf dispensary by myself anyway !-- I got the farm on the back end but I needs me someone to run the front end and the business stuff !- Outlaw pot farmers ?-- We don't know a lot about paper work or care!-- Don't know about others but I just wanna grow the most of the best around !


----------



## Keef (Jun 4, 2018)

I mighta stuck my head up at the wrong time in the wrong place !-- This gonna get tricky !-- If I have to disappear awhile I'll be keeping my eye on U guys !-- I knew it would be a close call keeping my as* outta jail until the end of prohibition -- Time to get slippery !-- I'm getting too old for this sheet ! -- I know more tommorrow !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 5, 2018)

Keef said:


> Gloman -- That thing U said would happen ?-- It did !



Excellent!    Enjoy


----------



## thegloman (Jun 5, 2018)

Keef said:


> I mighta stuck my head up at the wrong time in the wrong place !-- This gonna get tricky !-- If I have to disappear awhile I'll be keeping my eye on U guys !-- I knew it would be a close call keeping my as* outta jail until the end of prohibition -- Time to get slippery !-- I'm getting too old for this sheet ! -- I know more tommorrow !



Just keep in mind bro, ain't nobody knows what you do unless you tell them.
Law dogs and their tech won't even get a hit on your heat signature cuz you way to small.
They looking for big heat like M.H. or Sodium lights.  They show up right thru the roof of the house.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 5, 2018)

Good morning everybody!
Another nice day in the redneck belt.   Starting to get dry again so I MAY have to water some in the vegetable gardens. Got my girlz on a drip hose system in the greenhouse so all I have to do out there is pull weeds.  I need another compost bin for the g.h. 
For now I just been pileing up the pulled weeds and burying them between the girlz.
Sweet peas and kohlorabi are starting to come in now!  Nothing like fresh ripe veggies.
Here in the stores the only produce worth buying is the local grown stuff.  Citrus and any fruit they ship in is SO green and flavorless I can't stand to eat it.  I guess the produce I used to get in Arizona spoiled me.


----------



## Keef (Jun 5, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- What up Gloman ?- I know how to hide a grow and know what they can see and what they can't !-- U don't stay outta jail this long without being tricky !-- That ain't the problem !-- I am !--Dam peacock!--  I may have been a little too bold ?-- There's some Texas pro legalization organizations and MMJ peeps needed an education and now they know about the OFC that means they know I'm around !-- So I might have to bust a move to stay one step ahead !-- I go to jail I wanna see some posters out the window that say "Free Keef " !-- I don't plan to be in that position -- Figure I got a better chance than most ?-- I got a head injury I don't know who U people are or where dahell U at !-- Keep the faith it looks like I'm have to run with the Bulls !--


----------



## thegloman (Jun 5, 2018)

lol. You go brother
I used to have to play the same game when I was manipulating that benzene ring around back in the day.  I was surprised they didn't knock on my door after so many posts on the gone, but not forgotten, "Hive".   Always gotta think 5 steps ahead.
Even here they starting to chill about weed Finnaly.  It'll happen there too eventually.


----------



## ness (Jun 5, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Keef, I have been using peanut butter, they love it.  It's though dam traps.  They do not spring when the mouse is eating the peanut butter.  It's like he came to a eatery.  I saw another one last night.  Lights go on at 9am.  I hope the trap work this time.  Maybe, I'll try greasing the little hinge.  Got to invest in a different mouse trap.  We live in farm area, so it is open house. (bong hit)


----------



## umbra (Jun 5, 2018)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Jun 5, 2018)

Ness I know what you mean about mouses in the country.
My plants are elevated so no houses being built in them but if you look around the floorboards and carpet there are little holes where they come n go thru the walls.   I don't use poison and they keep outsmarting my traps so I went to peppermint and spearmint oil. Won't kill them but they hate the smell and move out.  There just isn't any way to kill them all here in the woods.


----------



## Keef (Jun 5, 2018)

Gloman --It's a long way to the top -- If U wanna Rock and Roll !
Blue on Black ?-I saw something made me put on the blues already !--- Bout finished with some iso hash !-- The goodies was in isopropyl-- Ain't like U can take it out and put it in ethenol -- I mean it ain't RSO but hey it is what it is !-- 
We had rats back in da swamp -- Bout 20 lbs !-- They call them nutria !-- Kinda like a swamp beaver but to me a rat is a rat -- Don't matter what word U use !-


----------



## Keef (Jun 5, 2018)

I miss the swamp !-- I just remember what happened there too so not sure I can go back !-- I know we got some "sport" fishermen around -- We did it different in the swamp !-- Rod and reel for alligator!- Now that's sport fishing right there !-- Them rats Ness talking about ?- They got these live rat traps for the humane -- We use them to catch alligator bait -- Ain't no gator in his right mind can resist a rat swimming across the bayou !-- They gotta have him and he carrying a hook -- No weight just the hook on the end of a line !-- Da gator come for sure then it is on !-- Keep extra ammo on your body --Just in case!


----------



## thegloman (Jun 5, 2018)

Keef just make sure the I so is all evaporated and it will be fine.
Nutrea? Never seen one but I have heard of them.  Back in Chicago when I was a little turd, we had garbage can rats almost big enuff to ride.  Give ya the hibbi jibbies!


----------



## Keef (Jun 5, 2018)

U bet G !--That iso been around awhile -- at one time I was using it to clean my trim scissors -- A person can only smoke so much scissor hash and function U know ?
Them swamp rats dig holes in dikes and levies and do lot of damage !- They brought them over back in the day to make fur hats but they got loose !-- They have tried everything to get rid of them - even trying to get people to put them on restaurant menus -- I pass !-- Nobody listens to me but if they want them things gone U offer a $10-$15 bounty on each tail brought in and those Cajuns will wipe those rats out in a couple years !-- Same with the wild pig problem in Texas !- Put a bounty on they as* !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey Folks! Hope everyone is doing good this day.  I am going to try cloning a plant that is 6 weeks into flower.  I realized last night that I didn't have any clones from what is probably the nicest plant in my garden.  I have one Blueberry Gum plant that is really really impressive.  Small and compact,  she is very fragrant and extremely frosty.  I'll put up a picture tonight but man  I like the looks of this thing  She's stuck back in a corner where I haven't paid much attention to her but man oh man I am excited about this one!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 5, 2018)

We out here!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 5, 2018)

Cool pic.


----------



## Keef (Jun 5, 2018)

Green Gold !-- Texas "T" --Iso hash-- Isopropyl extraction then evap the alcohol and this what's left !-I won't use Isopropyl again cause  Everclear is the way to go and make RSO  !-   Still warm and a little runny but when it cool it get real thick almost like peanut butter ! -- I know most know about stuff like this but some might not ! -- For those ?-- Everclear extraction to make RSO look just like that !-- I just used a Isopropyl instead of Everclear !-- Good medicine !


----------



## Keef (Jun 5, 2018)

Love the pic too RE -- Too much upping and downing for me but it's pretty !-- Bring any seed with U ?-- U could come back in the fall ?


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 5, 2018)

Watcha gonna use that for Keef?


----------



## Keef (Jun 5, 2018)

To get high Nick !-- Everybody say don't eat it cause iso is poison !--I know a little bout alcohol !-- Only the bare trace of some iso still in it !- Dried it overnight in my electric smoker at about 190 degrees -- Only know one way to test !-- Half a cap and it do work !-- Already digging thru the blues !-- 1st dose of any batch of anything I take what I think is too big a dose !-- Might better cut it in half next time ?-- Still going up with no top in sight !-- Just waves !
Speaking of Everclear for extraction -- That stuff way to expensive!-- Yo Gloman -- How big that pot on your still ?-- 5 gallons ?-- He built himself a nice still !-- It's for experimental purposes !-- He a pot farmer U gotta have alcohol for extractions ! --


----------



## Keef (Jun 5, 2018)

Found an experimental ultralight aircraft for $6,500 -- Only problem is it's a single seater !- Got to get a trainer to get 2 seats !-- I'll fly again !-- Experimental ultralight don't even need a driver's  license !-- I could fly it !
Been afraid to even think about it down here !-- The cartels catch me flying or growing they'll make me an offer I can't refuse !--  Silver or lead ?-- I ain't messing with those people so I just keep my  head down !-- Some ya'll only got to worry about getting caught by the law-- Down here we got something out there worse than that !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 5, 2018)

I fly scale RC planes.  We drove from The north side of Richmond down to Williamsburg in Va flying my 42% scale Ultimate biplane.  I bet you could put at least 10 lbs in her.  As long as you can see the plane you got it made.


----------



## Keef (Jun 5, 2018)

Yep Nick they do that down here too !-- The ultra lights they put a drop basket underneath so the pilot never lands he just do a low level bombing run and drop the load - then get dahell outta dodge !--
We got wild sheet happen down here that ya'll don't get to see !- Yesterday I think it was they pulled over a van and there was a bailout !-- Other place think bail out and think-- The government bailing out banks and stuff !-- Way a bail out happens round here like yesterday?-- They pulled that van over an 11 illegals bailed out in 11 different directions -- All they caught was the van !-- Them boys and girls probably still running !-- Probably the biggest grave yard in the nation be right out there in the mosquite tween here and the border !


----------



## Keef (Jun 5, 2018)

What a wild party for the Super Bowl winners today at the white house !-- This dude circling the drain !-- I think Texas gonna go with mmj soon as they meet after the first of the year !-- I always thought prohibition wouldn 't end in Texas until it ended nationally !-- Beginning to think maybe it will change ?-- I can work with mmj !-- I know how to make the medicines too !-- I hate to talk bad about Texas but when it comes to mmj about all people knows is that it can be used for medicine ! -- I know how to make medicine out of it  and how to use it ! 
Bed time !-- I catch ya'll later !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 6, 2018)

Keef
Yes my still is a 23qt. Pressure cooker fitted with a copper line, glass thump keg and a 15' copper worm...  Sits on the stove top. Run real slow it will yield up 180 proof.  Still working on taste but dripping thru charcoal after tossing the heads helps a Lot.
Sure makes rso a lot cheaper to make.  Here ever clear runs 22 bucks a fifth in the store and I live on ssi so cutting expenses is paramount.

I've used isopropyl alc. (91%) for rso without any problems.  Like the moonshine tho, there is still water left after the alc. evaporates so a long slow low heat with stirring gets rid of that too.   A small vac chamber would come in handy but not totally necessary.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 6, 2018)

2RE 
Awesome pic!   I wouldn't want to leave a place that pretty!


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- Feel like I been shot at and missed -- Sheet at and hit !--
I Been thinking about a still some Gloman !-- Not right away !-- Fact is a good pot farmer gonna need alcohol for RSO !-- $100 per gallon for Everclear is not feasible !-- Unless U can recover and reuse it like Rose's Magic butter machine -- Not a problem for me to make plenty !-- Find me a place to hide it and I set up a submarine still and run sugar liqour !-- Water - sugar -yeast --ferment and cook it off !-- When it comes to making  RSO regularly it can be the alcohol that drives manufacturing cost thru the roof !-- So if I'm get into medical marijuana I'm need a still !


----------



## ness (Jun 6, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Gloman, I'll give the P & S oils a try.  I think I have them on hand.  RE beautiful place, I know you are enjoying yourself.  420 go out to you.  (bong hit)


----------



## ness (Jun 6, 2018)

Morning Keef.  There is so much stuff I want to buy.  And, so much to do, and learn to get a grow room up and going.  And, I'm not even close to what, I want.


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

Morning Ness !-- Girlfriend I feel the same way !-- We gonna have to teach U bout water pharming !-- U doing great !-- Hardest part about pot farming is just keeping at it !-- 
I'm in my protest state of mind this morning so I thought I would speak out against something close to my heart !


----------



## ness (Jun 6, 2018)

lol


----------



## ness (Jun 6, 2018)

Got to start this day.  Time for laundry.  Fun city.  Have a High day OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

Rose I sure hope ya'll send Senator Jeff back to Brownsville with back up to stop that abomination happening there !-- They ripping kids out they mommas arms and putting them in a big empty Walmart till they can find a foster home or other place for them !-- Lots of them were following the rules and seeking legal entry !-- The boss say they the wrong color !-- Bastid !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2018)

Good morning all. The machine i use to get back my ever-clear is the Megahome water distiller. Paid for itself in two batches.  The magical butter machine is for tincture.  No more driving to Oregon to buy ever-clear, still using the same booze, seems like it would stop working but it hasn't.
Ness I hear you. It took me 10 years to get most of the stuff i wanted.  You are doing great.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2018)

Keef, we have children in cages that came here for help. I can't even.


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

Rose if that is considered talking  politics ? - Then just kick me da "F" out of here !-- I know right and wrong and to stand by and say nothing about a wrong like that is just not in me !
Well I got some little plants in bloom again !-- Purple Haze -- Black AK -- Master Kush -- CBD Crew's Indica -x- Valentine !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 6, 2018)

Wowza!
GT X BOC X BBSL has a kick!
Dang good work there on those genetics!


----------



## umbra (Jun 6, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Home from work today. Got violently ill yesterday and went to the doctor. I need to have some tests done, but most likely my gallbladder.


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

Umbra if I was closer I'd take that gall bag out for U !-- I seen more gallbladder than ?-- Probably help take out thousands !-- Do it with a scope these days working off a TV monitor !-- All thru 3 little holes in your belly !
Go Gloman !-- I know that's right !-- The Golden Ticket - x- Box Of Chocolate Umbra bred (- the mother of that thang U got)-- She nice and polite and very refined weed !-- I put that BBSL on her and she different now !-- I guess U won't be rolling a bunch of joints -- All U need is a glass pipe with a small bowl !-- Unless U planning on getting melted !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh no Umbra, I was afraid of you having heat exhaustion. How are you feeling today?

Did I tell you guys that the Blueberry xvalentine is amazing?


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

I gotta start me some of that Rose !- Any idea about the CBD/THC ratio ?--- What does your body say ?-- A nice tasting CBD ?-- Ya'll rock it !-- I hope U people in the free states appreciate what U got !-- I live in a land with border patrol check points on the roads -- Very high law dog to civilian ratio -- and them dogs like to hunt !-They put U in jail for a empty pipe with only residue in it !- The different law enforcement get to keep a portion of any money they catch going south --- They use that money to buy the best hunting gear like helicopters--boats and all sorts of military equipment -- One thing I know for sure is that if I survive growing weed in this environment I'm be a force to be reaconed with !-- Plus U people done hooked me up with some the finest genetics available and  U taught how to do just about anything can be done with this plant ! -- I just need to keep my head down awhile longer !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

When I was checking out those Texas legalization organizations the other day I saw an add for a seed company that plans on offering 20 different varieties not for sale here yet -- Made me smile and feel all warm and fuzzy inside !-- I bred and kept that many and I would put good money on a quality showdown !-- My Indicas laugh at them !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Good afternoon you awesome people!

I see 2redeyes is about an hour from my house.  Yosemite is so awesome in the spring and fall.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2018)

Keef, the seed I popped of BBXV was pretty high in cbd and thc. It is awesome for sleep for me.


----------



## umbra (Jun 6, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Oh no Umbra, I was afraid of you having heat exhaustion. How are you feeling today?
> 
> Did I tell you guys that the Blueberry xvalentine is amazing?


Doing better, for sure. Getting blood test and ultra sound done today. I think heat exhaustion was what my co worker was thinking. At least it wasn't exposure to the chemicals. I am very diligent about the use of PPE. Until I get the results, I'm on a fat free diet. I can not process fats of any kind.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 6, 2018)

Rose, I have 4 of your BBxVal coming up nicely right now.  Haven't sexed 'em yet but they are about 2 weeks outta the dixie cups.  Started 4 of the Val x NL too.


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

Umbra it might just be a stone blocking the duct !-- Then the whole thing gets inflamed-- If it is a stone they may be able to get rid of it with lithotripcy-- Focuses sound and turns the stone to sand and it'll pass and you'll get better !-- Better stay off some fats till it's fixed !--They just make it worse !
Cholecystectomy wouldn't take long and U would recover fast !-- Pretty straight forward procedure not much risk either !- U be fine before U know it but U gotta think about changing your diet !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

I know it don't look like much but with these 2 inch aero baskets and collars I use I can't get them much bigger or they just fall over!-- These boxes gonna be my cloners for a real grow so I don't want to change them!- I know what to do when the time comes !-- Couple PH -- Couple NL-x- BBSL-- Couple Black AK and a couple CBD -x- Val !-- 1st leg of setting the rotation back up !--In  2 weeks I bring another box to bloom and every 2 weeks after that  !-- 2 months from today I harvest these then harvest a box every 2 weeks after that lo



 ng as veg can keep up


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

Rose when the count on members on line doesn't match the user names listed what's going on ?--Like now there are 5 user names listed  and 6 members signed in --I don't have a problem with it I'd just like to know !- Probably already know !


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 6, 2018)

Keef those Clones,,is that a DWC they are in? And do you move them to 5gal buckets when they root? I havent seen your flower room,,just your clones.
As for members online. I never log off,,does that cause problems?


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

I do the same thing about signing in Weedman -- Cuz that is aeroponics -and yes they clones - I'm a root sprayer !-- I don't do this "transplanting " and stuff !-- They go in an aero basket they stay in same basket till harvest-- I can move the whole plant around -- When U pull a plant out of one box and put it in another ain't really up potting or transplanting !
Look inside my boxes ?-- That is a 396 gallon per hour submersible pump -- It make it rain in that box -- 15 on -15 off !- Got a couple air stones in there too !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

The boxes work just fine but for a production grow I got something else in mind !-- The boxes are easy to build -- I'm down with simple and easy -- Everything is on timers-- except every couple weeks when I top the boxes off and pH -- Mostly it runs itself !-- Just not a lot to do but wait for harvest !-- I don't have any exposed water so no need for a dehumidifier-- Humidity is usually 47-50 % - I hang and dry the plant right over where they grew too after trim -- I got a tiny window unit in that spare room and a couple fans and I can run up to 8 of my LEDS in that room without getting over 80 degrees !-- Need a bigger AC so I could make some pretty colors


----------



## umbra (Jun 6, 2018)

Keef said:


> Umbra it might just be a stone blocking the duct !-- Then the whole thing gets inflamed-- If it is a stone they may be able to get rid of it with lithotripcy-- Focuses sound and turns the stone to sand and it'll pass and you'll get better !-- Better stay off some fats till it's fixed !--They just make it worse !
> Cholecystectomy wouldn't take long and U would recover fast !-- Pretty straight forward procedure not much risk either !- U be fine before U know it but U gotta think about changing your diet !--


I know a lot about lithotripsy and lap/chole was a standard procedure with a CO2 laser. Fats and alcohol make it much worse.


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

Umbra -- I always thought surgical lasers were a bit much most times -- I mean a laser absolutely got a place in surgery but a Bovie cautery pen work just fine most places !-- It has a cut and cauterize setting !-- Cut thru skin like a hot knife thru butter !-- Then flip to cautery and stop any bleeding !


----------



## ness (Jun 6, 2018)

Evening OFC.  Keef, I don't know if this means anything, but I forgot to sign out way earlier.  Just dropped back by.  Had a busy day today and it seem that I didn't get much done.  Just farming, racking yard, and attending to this and that.


----------



## ness (Jun 6, 2018)

Good night OFC. (bong hit)


----------



## umbra (Jun 6, 2018)

Keef said:


> Umbra -- I always thought surgical lasers were a bit much most times -- I mean a laser absolutely got a place in surgery but a Bovie cautery pen work just fine most places !-- It has a cut and cauterize setting !-- Cut thru skin like a hot knife thru butter !-- Then flip to cautery and stop any bleeding !


When they first started doing the contact tip Nd:YAG for BPH it was clear that Bovie was a heck of a lot cheaper to buy and use.


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

Somebody do Ole Keef a favor ?-- I noticed that we have a member called "Unit3618268300" -- He close to me and I need to know if he's a threat ! -- I don't need a name !--


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2018)

keef, i don't even know how to see who is online w/this software. Tell me please.


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

I'll let U know soon as I find out Rose !-- There's a list on the bottom of the home page list of who is currently online !--
I hate to be nosey but I don't like jail -- I should know more by bedtime !-- If there is a problem I will point it out for all to see!
If they no threat to me then no problem!
Appears to be a phone #
I'm closing in and got it down to within a few miles !-- I sure ain't calling that number!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 6, 2018)

I am forced to commit homicide.  I realized I have way to many plants a growin' way to fast.  If I were in a legal state I'd be fat but as it is I gots  to be chopping some pretty nice looking clones.  I need to get down to about 6 and I have over 30


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh man nick, that is terrible.  So sorry.
Umbra how are you tonight?
Keef, i will try and find it. 
I have a headache and find the franks gift is helping. i will be doing that again. Good night all.


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2018)

That's why I run small plants Nick !-- Mane ya'll I am loaded for bear !-- I got some monsters to he proud of !-- Up front we got SR91- x- (MZR -x BBSL) and Nightshade -x- BBSL running point and they mind benders-- They got plenty back up too !--That Nurse Larry -BBSL cross is brutal-- Gloman tasted some (GT-x- BOC ) -x- BBSL today and Ness growing some of them and some headed to Budlight soon !-- I think some of them gonna need proper names !-- Some like Big Pink (Snow Desiel-x- BBSL ) just stepped up and proclaimed they name !-- Shame on them if they give me any kind of wiggle room in the law ! - Just because I grow small plants now don't mean I can't grow big plants when it's time !-- Still got a mess of seed fathered by Umbra's B.B. King to sort out -- King Louie 13th- x- B.B. King ( The Blues King ? )-- Cheesy Jones -- One set of seed fathered by BBSL and one from B.B. ! -- Gonna have to smoke a lot of weed to figure this sheet out !


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2018)

So Umbra knows about lithotripsy ?-- So when I get real high -- like this !-- and go off about crazy sheet like cutting stone with sound -- 432 hertz and strange sheet ?-- I got that head injury -- I know stuff I got no right to know -- and some simple sheet is very hard for me !-- I know U take something like a core drill -put a little weight like maybe a brick on top to add a little weight then hit it with the right frequency it will cut right thru stone just like Umbra's lithotripsy machine turn gall stones to sand !-- U know I'm probably gonna wake up high tommorrow ?-- 1 more toke and I'm off to bed -- Maybe ?


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 7, 2018)

Its not so much the size of the plants as it is the # of 'em.  The law around here would take my grow and mke me out to be a cartel or something and I just trying to get by.  I give my excess away to a few trusted friends.  They really need to get on with national legalization so I can sleep at night.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 7, 2018)

Ugh!


St_Nick said:


> Its not so much the size of the plants as it is the # of 'em.  The law around here would take my grow and mke me out to be a cartel or something and I just trying to get by.  I give my excess away to a few trusted friends.  They really need to get on with national legalization so I can sleep at night.



I'm with you there st Nick!
I had a small scare yesterday with a service man here. He may have seen one of my girlz on the patio so Im all anxious.  Probably cool but ya never know and this state would Love to have another head to count in prison.   ( the life of an illegal pot pharmer)


----------



## ness (Jun 7, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Wake and Bake. (bong hit)


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Papa said -- U going to the same jail whether U get caught hauling 10 gallons of shine or 100 gallons !-- Just don't get caught !


----------



## ness (Jun 7, 2018)

One more pot of coffee left.  Glad it is a town day.  Time to enjoy the morning outside.  Gooday fellow farmers.


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 7, 2018)

Keef,,So you grow single cola plants is my guess. I never tried that,,i alwsys like bushy plants. I usually let them get 18 to 24 before i flip and i grow in 5gall DWC. I have never grown Weed in dirt so this little experiment is my 1st time ive grown outside. Thats why asked About MG in my other thread. Soil around here sucks.


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2018)

It just depends Weedman - I'm just a student of the plant and try different things !-- I do like to shape them more but when U got a continously rotation something got to go to bloom on time or the rotation crumbles-- I have bloomed some very small plants just to keep it going -- Bug wars hit me and shut it down so I'm getting back in the saddle !-- This pic from a previous run !


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2018)

I know I need to get around the site more but seems like everytime I wonder outside the OFC I piss some testosterone driven  youngster off --So I pretty much stay here !-- I ain't arguing with them bout some stupid sheet !


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2018)

U know it ain't like I can go down to a weed store and buy a selection to decide what I like best !-- There was a lot of genetics passing thru my hands -- I have to grow them out and process them before I know what I got -- Wasn't gonna be no "follow the pack for me" -- So I started breeding the ones I liked best -- I'm a little off the beaten path with these Indicas !-- I got some hybrids too !-- So I'm just combining some bloodlines so I have my own stuff born and bred in Texas ! --


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 7, 2018)

Have you ever tried growing bigger plants? You might like it. Pretty much takes the same amount of time and you can do the samething by having a constant turn around of flowering plants. From what your telling me,,you might want to completely clean out your grow room and sanitize everything to get rid of bugs and such.  I never had any bugs in my growroom,,only outside in my veggy garden.


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2018)

Weedman One reason I been running a bunch of little plants is because I'm looking for outstanding plants to grow -- I can grow big ones but if it ain't in them it ain't coming out -- We getting close to time for me to kick it but not yet !
All I gotta produce right now is enough for us so it's a good time to hunt !-- Bugs will be back no matter what --I just gotta deal with them and win everytime!- For me this is just practice for when I can set up a real grow and a time to gather genetics and breed me some monsters for when it is time !
I just want me some highly desirable plants that I have exclusive control over!-- Like a monopoly ! -- U want it ?-- U can only get it from me !


----------



## mrcane (Jun 7, 2018)

Good morning OFC looks like we are going to have a little well needed rain here for the weekend. .
Coming on 60 days for my girls in flower.
Wake and bake my friends!!!!


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2018)

How U feeling today Umbra ?-- Cuz U live in a free state and know a little bout the weed business --  My thought process-- Am I on the right path ?-- Rain ?-- I heard about that stuff once !-- Water falling out the sky ?-- Dammest thing I ever heard of !-- We in a heavy drought !-- Our combined water resources down to 40 % in Lake levels and stuff !-- Usually don't do this till July -August -Sept --We don't get rain in the watershed soon we in trouble!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2018)

Good morning all.


----------



## mrcane (Jun 7, 2018)

Getting geared up for my annual hike into the rainforest..
Keef you are on the right path, National prohibition will be over soon


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2018)

Morning Rose !-- That number may be connected to the City Solid waste services -- Sounds like something I would do -- Implicate my boss if I didn't like him !-- I got a little more hunting to do but I don't sense a threat !
Rose one day I want to send U some seed so U can see what I been doing ! -- Maybe some that descended from stuff U sent me !-- I know U in a free state and got access to bout anything U want but maybe U need to try something bred down here in the belly of the prohibition beast !
U never explained having to replace your front door -- I just hope it was voluntary and not because it got kicked off the hinges !
What up Cane!


----------



## mrcane (Jun 7, 2018)

Just getting High! smokin on some Frosty Lemonade


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2018)

I been exhibiting some risky behavior lately sticking my head up and getting some attention but that could be good or bad !--


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Good morning guys!

Time for me to wake and bake.






I hope everyone is having a GREAT day!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 7, 2018)

Good morning fellow Ole Farts.  I awoke to sunshine and 52 degrees.  The perfect mountain morning.  I am a little upset with Amazon.  I ordered the full line of Remo's nutes from them 2&1/2 weeks ago.  Still waiting on them.  I'll never be a water farmer at this rate.


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes U will Nick !-- It's too late for U to stop now !-- I use Botonacare nutes -Don't know if they the best or the worst but they what I started with and if it ain't broke don't fix it !-- U got EM1 ?-- I won't grow in water without it !-- Love that stuff !-- How about some Mycos ?
I run a live res. -- I got all sorts of good microorganisms living in my boxes !-- I know some run a straight chemical res but this works for me and I don't have to flush !


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2018)

Go Pocahontas Go !-- Work it girlfriend !
I think it's time for Bozo to just fire that investigator and let's do this thing and get it behind us !--The Nazi bastids got to go and take they Fox propaganda machine with them !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 7, 2018)

Keef, you know watching the news be bad for you!


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 7, 2018)

Politics is always a bad subject. Especially these days,,ppl have lost their ever loving minds.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 7, 2018)

Well, it is with great sorrow that I report the demise of 14 otherwise super healthy marijuana ladies, struck down in their youth by a heartless old fart with a pair of dull scissors.


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 7, 2018)

St Nick,,,You are a murderer. Bad bad man. Those poor girls,,,

Keef,,im not going there Sir.
I hear you make Wine.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey y’all, touch and go cuz not much net service round here...
Hope you all have a great day...Still in Yosemite...cheers...Had a nice float down the river...


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2018)

So maybe I got an attitude since Hopper and his biker boys  showed up to shut me up and put the fear in me !-- I know where he lives and he knows where I live !-- I don't get scared I get mad !


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 7, 2018)

Makes me want to go fishing. Cool picture.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## thegloman (Jun 7, 2018)

Keef ya almost got me stir'd up on the politics.  Lmao!
Nope, I ain't gonna bite!
At least not here.  Hehe


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2018)

Did that happen Keef with WH?
I removed your politics rant.  We have great members and we want to keep them.
No keef, no one kicked in the door.
Our house was built in 1975 and the door knob is going to break any minute and you can't get a replacement because of the inset? is that what I mean?. So we get a new door. Im thinking navy blue to go with the red, we will look like a giant flag.  white trim.

Umbra how are you feeling today? 
RE, that is just beautiful. good for you guys!
St Nick, I bet that was hard to do, but it was for the best. 

what are you peeps smoking? I am doing a bit of green crack/chocolope.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi Rose,
I'm checkin in with a lil taste of the GT X BOC X BBSL.
Either I suddenly went lightweight or this is some Bad As* Weed!   lol I haven't been this high in a while.


----------



## Unit3618268300 (Jun 7, 2018)

Keef said:


> Somebody do Ole Keef a favor ?-- I noticed that we have a member called "Unit3618268300" -- He close to me and I need to know if he's a threat ! -- I don't need a name !--


 Why am I of so much Interest to you. Just a Midwest Farmer.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 7, 2018)

So sorry Nick but smoke’m anyways...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2018)

Gloman, i smoked some of umbra's stuff once,  i hurt myself. I understand. 
What is Box of Chocolates anyway? Should i be popping that stuff, that came with seeds my memory forgot.


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 7, 2018)

2redeyes,,,thats a pretty picture. How long did it take you to float it? Really nice. Wish i could have been there.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 7, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Gloman, i smoked some of umbra's stuff once,  i hurt myself. I understand.
> What is Box of Chocolates anyway? Should i be popping that stuff, that came with seeds my memory forgot.



Rose, BOC is one of Umbras concoctions.  It preents itself as a heavy Indica or just as likely, a heavy Sativa.  I popped 10 seeds and got 5 of each.  The Indicas are fairly compact but the Sativas are some stretchy girls.  Haven't gotten to actually try either of them.


----------



## umbra (Jun 7, 2018)

So back from work. Very long day. Feeling eh. Stomach still feels like I got punched, lol. Got punch in the stomach a lot when I fought, you get used to it. Keef, good luck with WH. He would not like doing that to me, because I don't back down. If I die in a gun fight to the death, I'll be happy if I take him and some of his friends along with me. Ask 1 of my sisters how I am. I am not afraid to die, and it scares them and my kids. Last person to mess with me, well ya'll know what happened, lol. .357 accidentally discharged thru his knee.


----------



## Budlight (Jun 7, 2018)

Keef said:


> I been exhibiting some risky behavior lately sticking my head up and getting some attention but that could be good or bad !--View attachment 249153


Love it  The picture that is


----------



## thegloman (Jun 8, 2018)

Good morning OFC!
Its Fry day. lol
Gotta mow the back hay field today so its time for a quick wake n bake then off to work.
Have a great day y'all.


----------



## ness (Jun 8, 2018)

Top of the morning OFC,  busy day for me today going to transplant seedlings and set up new light system.  I'll take pictures later.  TJ found this staving dog yesterday, his pads are ripped on his feet.  TJ is taking him to the vet. today.  It is a small pit bull, brown.  Good nature.  Always wagging his tail.  People are cruel.  We will fix him up and see if we can fine him a good home.  We call him Red.


----------



## ness (Jun 8, 2018)

RE beautiful day you got going on, beautiful picture.  Enjoy.


----------



## umbra (Jun 8, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. Yep fryday for sure. I have so much to do at home and at work. Chemical spill remediation is done. On to the next issue, lol. Picked up a couple more strains. Sundae driver and sunset sherbet.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2018)

Good morning all, Looks like i got ripped off at the canadian hemp depot. I will contact them and see if they want to make it right. hmmm

Umbra, i love the sunset sherbert, it is good smoke. 

Ness, i am glad you are helping that poor dog. You guys are good folks. 
Gloman, don't work too hard.  
I need to do something today even if it is wrong.   It's friday, that means we smoke right?


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 8, 2018)

What shall I do tody?  Its come and go raining today but the humidity is low and the temp. is great!  I guess watching the geese in the river may hve to do it today for me.  Have a good day peeps.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Good morning guys.   Beautiful day out if it does not get too hot.

Time to fire up.  Have a great day! 

http://media.giphy.com/media/7oMx9hEaUaMZa/giphy.gif


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Budlight (Jun 8, 2018)

Morning everyone  and happy Friday hope everyone’s off to an excellent start


----------



## Budlight (Jun 8, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, Looks like i got ripped off at the canadian hemp depot. I will contact them and see if they want to make it right. hmmm
> 
> Umbra, i love the sunset sherbert, it is good smoke.
> 
> ...


 Really sucks to hear you got ripped off Rose what is it you’re looking for maybe I can try and help find it


----------



## Budlight (Jun 8, 2018)

So since I did my move I don’t really know anyone here and don’t really want to know anyone here I have all the friends I need but started to find myself getting a little stir crazy so I decided to buy myself a project bought myself a Fiero/Ferrari kit car to put together I’ll post some pics later for you guys once it shows up should be here anytime


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2018)

That is cool Budlight. Please share it with us.  I am running in circles and not getting anything done. Had a lot of phone calls this morning. 
I ordered Lambs bread or some folks call it lambs breath.  I am going to write them and hope for the best. I have never been ripped off, but i have started 9 now and nothing.  I have been on attitudes  list to tell me when it comes back for over a year. Oh well. It is a very special strain. It makes you have more positive thoughts or to look at yourself or something special. It helps me.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 8, 2018)

Budlight said:


> So since I did my move I don’t really know anyone here and don’t really want to know anyone here I have all the friends I need but started to find myself getting a little stir crazy so I decided to buy myself a project bought myself a Fiero/Ferrari kit car to put together I’ll post some pics later for you guys once it shows up should be here anytime



I'm a custom bike builder myself but I built a GT40 kit back in the 80's for a friend of mine.  Its time consuming and much more expensive then you think but very rewarding when you are done.  The fiero is a great platform to build from


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 8, 2018)

Home early today. Its party time. Whoops,,i forget you guys are OLD FARTS. You guys probably gonna play Go Fish


----------



## umbra (Jun 9, 2018)

very late day. Another 14 hour day. We had to neutralize some dangerous chemical so it could be shipped as hazardous waste. you know how it goes, full chem suit, respirator, and very hot weather. Lost more than a few pounds.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 9, 2018)

Good morning OFC!
Wow umbra!  It takes a special mindset to work around all those hazardous chems all the time.  I hope you're very carefull to take all precautions.  I exposed myself to too many chems in the old days and I still have health problems from it.

Rose, that sux you're having problems with the seeds.
I hope it works out for you.

Well, daylight just broke thru so I'm off to mow again.
Y'all have a nice day!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2018)

Good morning all,
it is cloudy and cool and wonderful out this early saturday morn. I am making 5 pounds of beef jerky, my teen nephews are coming and they eat a lot I hear.  
Gloman, I hope it isn't hot while you are mowing. 
Umbra, you didn't need that.  I bet you are so skinny.  I am glad you take all the precautions. I hope you get hazardous pay.


----------



## ness (Jun 9, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, Looks like i got ripped off at the canadian hemp depot. I will contact them and see if they want to make it right. hmmm
> 
> Umbra, i love the sunset sherbert, it is good smoke.
> 
> ...



Good morning Rose, thank you, we just can't leave that poor dog to fen for itself.  He is a nice dog but skittish.  Rose tj recued a white pit from the damp.  Got it home and I told tj, it was deaf.  Poor thing.  Named her Freaky.  Because, she would wake from a dead sleep and run and hide under the bed. Poor thing.  People must of beat her.  She is a very nice mellow dog.  We use a little sign with our hands to communicate.  She is all white.  LWYL


----------



## ness (Jun 9, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Wake n Bake. (bong hit)


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 9, 2018)

G-morning
Just a lil morning cold start to go with everyone's hits, rips and tokes  


this is F.U.C.C.  (FU Cancer Corvette)


----------



## umbra (Jun 9, 2018)

Good morning everyone. Wake n bake today for sure, lol. Mixing some choco fantasy and some mimosa


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 9, 2018)

Good morning Old Farts!  Its a perfect mountain day and I plan on getting out to enjoy.  Hope youse guys have a great day too


----------



## Keef (Jun 9, 2018)

D.D. and I have separated-- I'll be back  around when I find a place to set back up !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2018)

Well that is horrible news Keef, I hope you guys can not do that.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2018)

I am so sorry Keef.   I am at a loss for words.  We are here for you.  I wish you all the best.


----------



## ness (Jun 9, 2018)

Keef, I am so sorry to hear your new.  Hoping you will drop back in soon.  We all are here for you.

Keef, I don't like how SR-91 x (MZ x BBSL) and WI x BBSL started out.  The root system is very skinny and short don't like it, but I'll have to see the out come.  Hopefully they will get stronger.  I use the paper towel to sprout the seeds.  I all way have.  But, I order some seed starting soil.  And, when it comes, I'm going to plant just a couple of seeds to see if they grow with thicker stems.  I know every strain is different.  Will, see what happens.

Took some pictures but can get a good picture of the girls.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Blackberry Fire on my Deck   

20 gallon fabric pots using Fox Farm Grow Big in veg stage.  Using SNS 209 periodically.

I wonder if it is too late to put another clone on my deck?    These girls are about a month old   They are almost 2 feet tall right now.

I have heard good things about an Indica dominate strain called "Strawberry Banana".  I am thinking of getting one of these clones.

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2018)

aww darn!  one of these days I will learn how to post pics    grrrrrr


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2018)

I don't see anywhere that I can upload a file.  Copy and paste does not work.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Trying again


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2018)

didn't work again

I am too old for this crap I guess  lol

I am lost on the first step on how to post pics it says   1) Click manage attachments

I am lost from the first step as I don't know where to find that.  I don't see manage attachments anywhere...

Is this info still relevant?


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2018)

yay got a pic posted finally.  I disregarded the pic posting instructions and played around to get the pic to post,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 9, 2018)

We’re still out here...be home tomorrow, hope y’all are well...


----------



## thegloman (Jun 10, 2018)

Good morning OFC!
Woke up to rain and power outage @ 3am.  Glad we have a Jenny. Power out here always lasts at least a day.
Rain is right on time. I was gonna have to irrigate if the dry lasted much longer.
Gonna try one more time to get my corn going.  My seed was too old and germ rate was thru the basement so I'm presoaking it to give it a head start this time.  3rd time's a charm they say.  lol
This time if it don't sprout Ill make what's left into shine.


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 10, 2018)

Assoua Steve said:


> WE HAVE HIGH GRADE SATIVA,, INDICA ,,HYDRDI,,CONCENTRATES AND THEIR SEEDS AVAILABLE NOW.WE GOT STRAINS SUCH AS THE Blue Dream ,Sour Diesel,OG Kush,Green Crack ,Girl Scout Cookies,Granddaddy Purple , White Widow,. Jack Herer,Bubba Kush ,AK-47,Trainwreck ,Blue Cheese ,Northern Lights,?AND MANY MORE. WE DO OVERNIGHT EXPRESS DELIVERY 24/7. WE ALSO OFFER DELIVERIES TO ALL STATES. WE ARE LOOKING FOR LONG TERM POTENTIAL BUYERS. WE ARE GIVING OUT 30% DISCOUNTS ON ALL PURCHASES ABOVE 1/2LB. OUR GREATEST CONCERN.?We grow them at our farm and sell to our customers directly. It means we can offer them at very good prices,and we are sure of their quality.?
> 
> HASH OILS FOR SALE?Deliveries 24/7 everywhere!!!! very clean smelling, awesome taste and VERY potent hash oil. purged for hours so no impurities left. used stainless steel tubes.?Black oil,?Indian oil,?red oil,?honey oil,?cherry leb oil?Afghani oil?Organic Hemp Oil 16 fl oz Liquid?Kosher Organic Cold Pressed Hemp Oil 8 OZ?Hemp Oil Essential Fatty Acid?WAX OIL?BUTANE OIL
> [email protected]



How much jail time comes with those orders?


----------



## thegloman (Jun 10, 2018)

Kinda what I was wondering too!


----------



## ness (Jun 10, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Burnin 1 those look delicious.  Kitchen duty today. That guy up there is in the wrong place.  Mister your nuts.


----------



## umbra (Jun 10, 2018)

Good morning OFC. New poster sent me a pm with same info he posted up here. So I'll say it again. All hits from the 80's and 90's and nothing new. He can't even compete with OFC genetics or its growers


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 10, 2018)

Its a beautiful day today in the mountains!  Lets all share a dube and enjoy life!  I got new tires on my scoot and I gonna have the wind in my face


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2018)

Good morning all. Cool and breezy here this morning.   Thanks for the old folks boogie, Umbra. I need more coffee.  I have company coming today, i am sharing the perennials with them. My garden is a bit over grown.  You guys have a good day. Keef, thinking of you man.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 10, 2018)

Raining Buckets here today!
Supposed to be damaging hail too but none yet.
Glad most my girlz are in the greenhouse. I can't believe how fast they are growing. Put them in at middle of May about 12-18" tall. Now the shortest one is roughly 5' tall and all bushy as heck.   Pics when I get more data.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Good morning you awesome people.

I found one of my plants broken at the stem this morning.   I am guessing a tree squirrel broke it.  I see them on the deck everyday.  My bad for not staking these girls earlier. The remaining plants have bamboo stakes now to keep critters from jumping on the plants
I cut some of the branches off of the broken one to make an attempt to clone this plant.

I guess I will go to a dispensary to get another clone from Darkheart.   I don't think it is a good idea to plant outdoors after June 1st.  I am going to attempt it with another clone anyways.

I hope everyone is having a GREAT day!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 10, 2018)

In mariposa this morning havin a bite for lunch, be home in a few hours... can’t wait to see how my garden did while we were away...ya’ll have a great day!!!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 10, 2018)

You are close to me.  I hope your weekend was awesome!


----------



## Keef (Jun 10, 2018)

Have to catch up on the post later !-- I'm holding my own -- Doing better than I expected -- I have a tendency to land on my feet !-- Thanks for the thoughts !-- I been busy letting Texas know the OFC is in da house !-- Running a little low on medicine but I'll get by !-- If U guys need me the Gloman know how to reach me !-- Keep your eyes open for them potent indicas like U know I like !--Looks like I might have a place for them soon !--
Ness hang in there girl !--U got to starve the Indicas!-- Give them what a sativa wants and you'll over fertilize !
I'll be under my rock -- I'll check in when I can but I'm playing a dangerous game !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 10, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> You are close to me.  I hope your weekend was awesome!


Home now, but we had a great time in Yosemite...I’m pretty sure my dad took me there as a child but it was pre memory...


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Great to here from you Keef.   Hang in there.  We are pulling for you.


----------



## ness (Jun 11, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Keef Thank you.  I hope you two are going to be alright.  Well, busy day today.  Have a stony day. OFC


----------



## thegloman (Jun 11, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Gonna be a muggy day today and I get to play in the mud. lol
Gonna get my muck boots on and plant more corn.  Hope springs eternal, right? 
Think Ill put my patio girlz in the ground.  It makes me too nervous when service men show up and see them.  
NOBODY should have to go to jail for a plant, but here they do it every day.  At least out in the fields they don't know if its wild hemp or cannabis.   Seeds suck tho.
Hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## thegloman (Jun 11, 2018)

So I tried to get in the front garden and it nearly sucked me down to China! lol. My luck, get the seed started then can't plant.
Oh well, guess Ill just have to burn this little bud from the GT x BOC X BBSL.  I ain't gonna feel guilty neither.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Good morning guys! It looks like it is going to be   nice outside today. 

Time for coffee and cannabis.







Have a great day!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 11, 2018)

Good morning everyone, hope you are all doing well.  Keef, you have my sympathy.  Hang in there and don't do anything stupid.  I woke up to a steady rain this morning.  Only bad ting about that is I also left the windows down in the jeep last night.  I think I can keep goldfish in there now.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2018)

Good morning all, it is afternoon for most of you. I was up all night and slept all morning.  Gloman, that is mud all the way to china. 
nick, gold fish? lol


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 11, 2018)

Amazon is turning me into a couch potato.  I have always been a film buff and turns out they are excellent source for old and obscure movies.  On another note, I have come to believe that the red spectrum promotes stretching in our beloved plant.  I know it is essential in the flowering stage but after 3 grows using my new lights I am seeing a real difference in my plants based on the spectrum of light I hit 'em with.  With my VIPARSPECTRA lights, I can control the spectrum and depending on the color I have seen more compact plants and/or leggy plants.  I don't know how you guys see this but that the opinion I am forming.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 11, 2018)

I started 2 of each, pennywise x V, Frank's gift and CBDI.
2 weeks in I lost 1 Frank's gift and 1 CBDI is male.  Not sure on the others but they have the stature of females.
Too bad I can't be sure yet.
They all are growing like " weeds "!
Probably put them in the greenhouse in another week.

Thanks to the OFC I'm blessed with the best genetics I've ever had the pleasure to grow.   Thanks everybody!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 11, 2018)

Good morning ofc, we home for a while after being gone for a week and a half, and ain’t no place like home!!!
The garden did well but I got a lotta aphids now to contend with...they’re all over the squash and Brussels. I’m gonna hose everything off tonight after sundown and then concentrate something on them...my pot plants were screaming to be fed so I did...they are the same aged but not nearly the same size...Both are hi CBD autoflowers from Dinafem but different strains. The larger is Amnesia CBD and mostly sativa, while the smaller is Dinamed CBD, mostly Indica...
Gonna pop a couple more seeds this morning. I’m only doing these autos outside this year because they are short and fast, hoping for several crops or at least 2...


----------



## umbra (Jun 12, 2018)

I have an aneurysm in my abdominal aorta.

Most vascular  surgeons believe that saccular aortic aneurysms have a more ominous  natural history than the typical fusiform aneurysm, although this is not  documented in the literature. Expeditious repair is indicated for  symptomatic saccular aneurysms, and intervention is usually advocated  even when they are asymptomatic because of the general belief that their  unique shape predisposes them to rupture. The objective of this report  is to review the presentation and surgical management of this uncommon  pathology. The records of 10 patients who underwent surgical  intervention for an aortic saccular aneurysm between 1985 and 1998 were  reviewed. To summarize their presentation and management, we grouped  patients according to anatomic location: group A (distal arch), group B  (descending thoracic aorta), group C (visceral aorta), and group D  (infrarenal aorta). From analysis of these data we conclude that  although saccular aortic aneurysms are rare, when present, they are most  commonly found in the thoracic and suprarenal aorta. Most cases treated  with surgery are symptomatic. Most thoracic and suprarenal saccular  aneurysms can be repaired with a patch graft, which spares thoracic  intercostals. Repair of saccular aneurysms of the distal arch are only  feasible when performed with the use of hypothermic circulatory arrest.  Infrarenal saccular aneurysms generally require tube graft replacement  because the coexistent atherosclerosis makes patch repair difficult.  Endovascular techniques may be the procedure of choice in the future.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 12, 2018)

Dang umbra!  I not gonna even pretend I understand all that but I do know something about aneurysms as I have a small brain aneurysm they're watching closely.
I know they aren't good.
I wish you all the luck in the world brother.


----------



## umbra (Jun 12, 2018)

Well it doesn't change much about how I live my life. It may require surgery, being referred to a specialist. If it burst, I'll be dead before I make it to the hospital.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2018)

Good morning all,
Umbra, is yours in the thoracic or abdominal? I don't know the types. I hope it is abdominal as that seems like an easier surgery. I have seen many abdominal aorta aneurysm on lumbar films I took, but not one up high.  When do you see the specialist?  So if you were 90, i would say it is a great way to go, but not now. Get it fixed.  We need you around please.

I am going to run down to Walla walla, Wa today to the town they liked so much they named it twice?  looks like a nice day for a drive. 
Gloman, how is Barney?
RE, how is to be home?
Nick, enjoy your movies. isn't that great?
Ness, how are you this morning?
Keef, we are thinking about you.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi Rose
Wala wala huh? Funny name.
Barney is doing Wonderful!
He's on less chem meds than ever and no sign of seizures or pain. Only trouble with him now is keeping him from playing too rough.


----------



## umbra (Jun 12, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> Umbra, is yours in the thoracic or abdominal? I don't know the types. I hope it is abdominal as that seems like an easier surgery. I have seen many abdominal aorta aneurysm on lumbar films I took, but not one up high.  When do you see the specialist?  So if you were 90, i would say it is a great way to go, but not now. Get it fixed.  We need you around please.
> 
> I am going to run down to Walla walla, Wa today to the town they liked so much they named it twice?  looks like a nice day for a drive.
> ...


Yes it is abdominal aorta, infrarenal. So cut it out and replace it. Waiting to hear from specialist.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2018)

Wish ya all were here, not really as i would have to cook.  Maybe coffee and a joint?


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Good morning guys.

I am sorry to hear about your condition Umbra.  Take care.  We are concerned.

Awesome pic Rose.

Keef we are thinking of you wherever you are.

It looks like a warm one here today.

Those of us who are outside gardening should not forget to use sunscreen.






Have a GREAT day people!


----------



## Keef (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm still on the loose --Just got time for a drive by !-- I been busy stirring sheet up like I do !-- Probably got the law dogs on my heels but a few more days or a week and I will have done what I wanted !
Seen a few aneurisms in my day !-- I be around soon as I do a few more things and if I don't get caught !


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 12, 2018)

Why you got the law on your back? If its growing,,be careful. I read the Texas Laws and they dont play.
I dont know who DD is ,,but hopefully you will work things out. Lots of ppl have fallouts but work things out.
@burnin1,,,thats a cool pic. I downloaded it.
@umbra,,,a friend of mine had a stint put in his stomach due to a blood clot. Not sure if its related.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 12, 2018)

I had an ultrasound a couple weeks ago...is that how they detected yours umbra...the doc said it’s just something they like checking at our age...mine showed negative...


----------



## Keef (Jun 12, 2018)

Thought I would double back and make sure wasn't nobody on my tail !-- Weedman -- U know U right bout Texas !-- It would take a madman grower to drop a dime on himself !--We in the midst of a happening down here !-- Early Bird gets the worm so I stuck my head up and let the pro legalization organizations and some reporters and let them know I was in da house !-- Sometimes at them places there are po-po people watching too !-- Might sound underly foolish to do such a thing ?-- Been a lot of fun though !-- I thought In was too old to still feel that adrenaline rush --and like it !
Thank U --US Army Psy-ops training ! -- Or was it --Sun Tzu and "The Art of War" ?-- Anyway -Few more things to do then I'll be back around -or in jail ?


----------



## Unit3618268300 (Jun 12, 2018)

Keef still waiting on a Answer. Of Why I interest you so much.


----------



## umbra (Jun 12, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> I had an ultrasound a couple weeks ago...is that how they detected yours umbra...the doc said it’s just something they like checking at our age...mine showed negative...


They were looking for the cause of my digestive issues. I suspected a gallstone was blocking my bile duct, doctor thought that might be the main issue. They found the aneurysm by accident.
Weedman no a stent is used when a blood vessel is clogged with plague and an aneurysm is when the blood vessel becomes thin in the walls and bulges out like a bubble in a tire.
Finally finished up with the chemical spill and designing and installing a double block and bleed valve system so the system can be flushed in case anyone ever has to work on the equipment again.


----------



## umbra (Jun 12, 2018)

Unit3618268300 said:


> Keef still waiting on a Answer. Of Why I interest you so much.


paranoia, lol why else


----------



## ness (Jun 12, 2018)

Good Evening OFC.  I've been lost trying to get a cell phone working.  Sprint.  When, I order the phone the sale man said, I had good signal.  Been on the phone with these people trying to get an internet connection.  Well, the last person, I talk to look up to see if I had a good signal.  No, I don't have good service in my area.  I am so disappointed.  Canceled.  Now, I have to start all over again.  I'm going with Version.

Rose, I am doing good now, I got that business out of the way.  Harvest, WW, NL, ZK, and Hippie's Dawg.  Thinks still aren't up to par with my growing skills.  I'm real enjoy growing  Another chapter has begun. 

Keef, be careful in your travels.  Keef, I'm getting ready to pay my tickets to get my DL.  Oh, I have to go to DWI school for 12 hours.  Do this and that.  Than, I will be driving


----------



## Keef (Jun 12, 2018)

361 is my area code !- Got my attention !-- Got no problem with U !-- It looked like a local phone number-- I just an Old paranoid pot farmer !-- U welcome to hang out with us !-- 
I think I mighta got done what needed to be done ?-- I'm having to use some smoke and mirrors but I got thru !-- I intend on being in on the ground floor for this Texas thing !---- Like I told the Gloman -- I'm shoot for the moon and anywhere I land above where I am now is a win ! -- U can't win if U don't play !-- I'm counting on the home boy advantage and this place here be my bonafides ! -- Got some fine genetics that won't hurt my chances either ! -- U guys knew I was a peacock !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 12, 2018)

I’m poppin a few more of the CBDCrew x Valentine...It’s one of the ones I grew first time thru these MP seeds...I’m done out of it though and it seems to be the one that puts my wife out for the night...First time out I got 1 girl outa 4 so I’m hoping for better this time...It’ll be an outdoor grow in pots to keep’m in check size wise...I’ll try to let’m go long and into amber, see what I get...I also wouldn’t mind tryin to get a few seeds out these, so I do hope for 1 boy...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2018)

Re if you need more, let me know.  Hi guys back from ww, had fun, goodnight now. lol  Did you do the blueberry val?  My husband just got in the pennywise val and he was very happy with that.  He is strictly an indica and prefers cbd. It has done so much for him I will always be grateful. They guy could hardly walk out of work 5 years ago.  Now he is amazing. Thankful I am.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm moving one Valentine x Blueberry and one Nurse x Valentine into the flower room tonight.  Both appear to be girls and I wanna try this cbd stuff out.  I went to a weed activist meeting a while back but no one here has it together yet.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 12, 2018)

It seems my wife likes the indicaish CBD best, I’m not as particular...she mostly likes it to help her sleep but some of what I’ve grown seems to do the opposite...she likes to get a little hi before bed and laugh at the tv, then go to sleep...not be energized and awake...me either but I don’t seem to have that issue so much...I’ve enjoyed all of them so far and the Nurse Larry cross seems like a fav of mine...I got lots of that in the jar, or enough anyway...


----------



## MJ Passion (Jun 12, 2018)

We interrupt your program to let you know there is now a Media Gallery.

It is explained  * HERE*


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 13, 2018)

umbra said:


> paranoia, lol why else


Thats a phone number. I called it. Wont do that again. Must be a joke.


----------



## ness (Jun 13, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Wake n Bake.  I'm going to be popping some more beans today.  Experimenting.  I have Pro Mix premium organic seed starting mix.  That should to the trick.


----------



## umbra (Jun 13, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. Another day in paradise, lol.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 13, 2018)

Time to take some clones today.  Then I need to get out and do some stuff.  Interesting weather right now.  Rains all night and shines all day.  Smoke 'em if ya got 'em and enjoy yourselves!


----------



## thegloman (Jun 13, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Another busy day in the gardens.  Dang weeds are winning this battle but I'm almost ready to use a herbicide so the War will be mine!
 CBD rich seeds I started are Awesome! Gotta get some promix in a couple days and some large grow bags.  I might not know a lot but I DO know how to try to copy those who do.
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Jun 13, 2018)

Back at the beach!-- Maybe?-- Take me awhile to recover from that !-- Not getting around so well !-- I got a breeding pair of CBD Crew's Indica-x- Valentine and sexing the 1st Pennywise cross -- If it is a boy I have a CBD Crew girl gonna be the right age to get wit him !--  I got plans for using that CBD boy with that shotgun breeding technique I learned from Umbra !-- Line up a dozen or so dank girls and let'm have it !--  Figuring out what U did is the hard part --having to keep a piece alive until after the pipe test and all !-- Having some seed ain't enough for me -- I'm a cloner !-- I want to know what to expect and I want it to be predictable and the same every time !-- I want that single outstanding plant !-- That's all I need from that variety!
Ugh !-- Feel like I been rode hard and put up wet !-- Don't cha just love  getting old ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 13, 2018)

That hemp oil is becoming all the rage in the Texas burbs !-- I figure a pot farmer got to have some dignity !-- Be a cold day inhell when I grow hemp !-- I'd grow autos first and they no good to a cloner like me ? --They want MMJ ?-- I got that covered but hemp ?-- Nope ain't doing it !


----------



## Keef (Jun 13, 2018)

Mazar-i-Shariff the giant indica of Lebonese Blond Hash  fame !-- 



 Can I clone or what?


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ppl need to be careful. Most that Hemp Oil has Pestisides.


----------



## Keef (Jun 13, 2018)

I know Weedman !-- but they just learning about CBDs!-- They set to change Texas mmj law that helps no one after the first of the year -- Then there's that bill in Congress!
I got a traumatic brain injury--PTSD -- and bulged disc in my neck -- If I can successfully treat myself and I can--Then I got a good grounding in MMJ  !-- They open up the law to PTSD and pain after the 1st ?-- I'm on it like stink on sheet !


----------



## Keef (Jun 13, 2018)

Got a new girl -- Cheesy Jones times the Black Berry Snow Lotus !-- I got to get these BBSL crosses sorted out !-- Gloman U better give me some feedback back on what U see in them !-- U too Ness as your's develop ! -- Must be a dozen crosses and I need to thin it down to 3 or 4 !-- 
Then do the same with the daughters of B.B. King but there's not as many of them !-- Longer they give me the mo potent my Indicas get !--


----------



## ness (Jun 13, 2018)

Good Evening OFC.  Will do Keef.  I'm going to pop more beans tomorrow.  The day got away from me today.  Shoped for a new cell phone today.  Friday I'm going to get service and it come with a free phone.  I hope everything goes right.  I could really use a brake.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 13, 2018)

I have 2 GT X BOC X BBSL a couple weeks out yet but they are sweet smelling.   From the small bottom "tufts" that I trimmed they both pack a punch.  Can't give a taste report cuz it was quick dried.


----------



## Keef (Jun 14, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- up early with all them old injuries complaining !-- 
Gloman --( GT-x- BOC ) is what Umbra calls "V" !--- "V" -x- BBSL -- I just call the Black "V" !- -- U gonna like her even more when she ages a little in a jar -- She'll work !-- 
I haven't been able to thin the daughters of Waldo ( BBSL) down very much yet ! -- So far this my list of keepers !
AK48-X BBSL 
Nightshade -x- BBSL
White Indica-x BBSL 
Mazar -x- BBSL 
Snow Desiel -x- BBSL-- ( Big Pink)
Nurse Larry -x- BBSL 
SR 91 -x- (Mazar-x- BBSL)
-- Just cutting these down to 4 won't be easy !-- I still got they mommas too and it gets complicated!
I'm need some more coffee and my pipe !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2018)

Good morning all, i am going back to bed now, smoked some 70 day papaya rose at 3 am.  I like it. Hope you all are having a good day.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 14, 2018)

Mornin ever body!
Ok, so I went back out to the front garden, retilled and replanted the same corn seed after giving it a presoak in warm water for a few hours then left out to fan dry the outsides.
It plumped back up and a few have started to germ so cross my fingers and hope for the best!
This would be SO much more fun if it was a half acre of high test weed like that Mazar I shariff. That would keep the hash man busy!


----------



## Keef (Jun 14, 2018)

Did like Rose and went back to bed !-- Gloman I'd send U some Mazar but that girl is all --I got no more seed !-- I got some her chillin though !-- Put that little super stud BBSL on her and it was a good thing -- I've even bred her son by BBSL to SR 91 -- That indica don't play !-- Ness got some !-- Dam I still haven't got Bud's seed out yet !
Gloman we'll talk about that Mazar -- Your clone game up to it if I threw U some fresh cuts at U ?-- I would like it if someone had me backed up on it !-- Pretty sure I can get them to U if U can root them !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 14, 2018)

My cloning has been about 65% successfull.
I'm gonna get better when I get to move my whole grow indoors.
For now I just have too many irons in the fire.


----------



## ness (Jun 14, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  I afraid to say, I lost one of my beloved pets, Bruzer.  He was a good old boy, heart failure.  It's always sad when a pet goes.  He will be remembered.  The morning has been overcast and the hum. broke a little for now. (bong hit).


----------



## ness (Jun 14, 2018)

Have a good day OFC.  I got some beans to pop.(farming)


----------



## thegloman (Jun 14, 2018)

Ness
AWEFULL sorry about your Bruzer.
Losing a pet is always hard. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 14, 2018)

Here's a look at the 2 V x BBSL I've got indoors.


----------



## Keef (Jun 14, 2018)

Lots of pet people here Ness sorry for your loss !-- Our pets become like our children and losing one cuts to the bone !


----------



## Keef (Jun 14, 2018)

Trichs on the fan leaves Gloman ?-- Yup !- She gonna do U right !-- Her half sister by Nightshade is a force to be reaconed with too !-- They said that BBSL male "bring the fire"-- The fire was already here but he just threw gas on it !
He did me right !


----------



## Keef (Jun 14, 2018)

Gloman we gonna have to get U set up with a bubble cloner--We can get U over 80% clone rate -- 80 % is good enough for me -- I just take more cuts than I need !-- Keep the best --Leave the rest !
Bubble cloner?-- Giggy used one and probably still does !-- He used a coffee can -- Some Styrofoam--with an aquarium air pump and stone !-- Cut a piece of foam to fit loosely in the container -- Stick a hole (s) thru it and stick the stalk of the cutting thru the hole -- Float it in water with a bubbler stone and they'll root reliably in a week to 10 days !--They don't even have to be under a light till they root !-- U can lift the foam to check root development and when they got root U can transfer them to dirt !-- U could lose some transferring them to dirt !--So root more than U need !-- Better developed the roots are the more chance that it will do fine !


----------



## Budlight (Jun 14, 2018)

Keef said:


> Did like Rose and went back to bed !-- Gloman I'd send U some Mazar but that girl is all --I got no more seed !-- I got some her chillin though !-- Put that little super stud BBSL on her and it was a good thing -- I've even bred her son by BBSL to SR 91 -- That indica don't play !-- Ness got some !-- Dam I still haven't got Bud's seed out yet !
> Gloman we'll talk about that Mazar -- Your clone game up to it if I threw U some fresh cuts at U ?-- I would like it if someone had me backed up on it !-- Pretty sure I can get them to U if U can root them !


no rush man i no you got a lot going on


----------



## Keef (Jun 14, 2018)

I said I would send them Bud and I will for sure but it may be a few days ?--
Lots of U guys and gals sent me seed -- I pay that back by sending out seed to others !-- Only thing is ain't none of my genetics got loose in Texas and probably won't !


----------



## ness (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you Gloman, Keef.  He will always be in my heart.  Got 4 more SR-91 X (MZ X BBSL) planted.  Will, see if they differ from the first set, I planted.  Only, 2 of those popped.  And, all of the first set of seeds came up with skinny stocks.  I used a different medium this time around.  I hoping for a good out come.  It's got to be 420. (bong hit)


----------



## ness (Jun 14, 2018)

Gloman, I forgot to tell you.  Nice looking gal you got up there.  Looks like a winner to me.  I'll snap a picture of what, I got going on later.


----------



## Keef (Jun 14, 2018)

Most should germ for U Ness !-- Don't hold any back I got more !-- I know U gonna wanna fertilize but don't  for a month or 2 !-- Those Indicas need to be starved compared to a sativa !-- 
I know what that one will do !--  Mazar-i-Shariff-- Sangarara Reserve -x 91 Dragons and the Black Berry Snow Lotus all wrapped up in one plant !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 14, 2018)

Going to bed last night, I took our little dog Bucky, out for his pre-bed walk, he went around behind the house for about 30 seconds and when he came back he was different. Very lethargic and unresponsive...usually after doing his duties, he’s all about finding my wife who at that time is usually getting ready for bed as well. Last night he walked into the house and laid down at our bedroom door. That caught my eye and I started checking him out. He was out of it and soon started drooling and I started worrying...the wife held him and after a while he seemed to improve...He Still was not back to normal this morning so we took him in to the vet...blood test shows stage 2 liver disease, he is ~11 years old...they are hydrating him and trying to ease his nausea...probably going to change his diet...my only question is this seemed so sudden, not sure if liver issues work like that. It almost seemed like a poisoning or at least accidental poisoning...he was in my garden during the potty walk but I don’t leave ferts  or chemicals lying around and believe me, i checked this morning to make sure... we’ll get him back this afternoon...


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Good afternoon guys.

Ness: Sorry to hear about your dog,  I know your sorrow and I feel for you.

I trimmed some more bottom branches off of my plants.  I figure I might as well try to clone them.  Don't know what I will do with the clones but it seemed like a waste to throw those cutting away.  ha ha
I seem to have better luck cloning Indicas for whatever reason. I am sure I will get a few decent clones to grow and share. from these.

Happy gardening!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2018)

First of all Ness, i am so sorry for your loss. It is horrible and I am so sad you have to go thru this.  
RE, that is so scary. I would give him a little tincture if you have a high cbd. I hope he pulls thru it.  What kind of dog is he? I wonder if he ate something poison in those 30 seconds. Oh, i sure hope he pulls thru. We all love our dogs more than most things or people. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Keef (Jun 14, 2018)

When it rains it pours !-- So sorry RE !-- We don't wait on the research !-- Listen to  Rose and Gloman bout this !-- 
Hope the pup  gets well soon !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 14, 2018)

Dang 2RE,
That sux about your dog.
My last dog had similar troubles. I had to give him I.V. fluids as he dehydrated. His kidneys and liver failed after 13yrs.  He got 2 reprieves. Got better for a while but he was just worn out. He rests next to my goldfish pond now.  
I can deal with losing people better than my pets.


----------



## Keef (Jun 14, 2018)

I think I'm having a brain chemistry imbalance again !---- A tent city POW camp for kids in the heat of the South Texas summer !-- I'm sure there is some rational explantation but my cripple mind ain't finding it ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 14, 2018)

Keef said:


> I think I'm having a brain chemistry imbalance again !---- A tent city POW camp for kids in the heat of the South Texas summer !-- I'm sure there is some rational explantation but my cripple mind ain't finding it ?


That’s gotta Be hard...


----------



## Keef (Jun 14, 2018)

Something U don't see much -- A male pot plant and it's clone !-- I call him Charlie -- full name is Charlie Bravo Delta !-- He is from  CBD Crew's Indica -x- Valentine clan !


----------



## Keef (Jun 14, 2018)

Let me 'splain how I'll use him -- When that clone is rooted and begins to grow again I'll move it to bloom -- I'll let him form balls and right before they open I'll move him back to veg-- He'll continue to bloom for awhile and open up enough flowers for my needs !-- I'll take him over to the girls and slap them around with him some -- It would be better to collect the pollen and brush it on the desired developing bud!-- Then wait for seed to develop!-- It's not like I need a bunch of seed !-- Few dozen is plenty seed for me !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 14, 2018)

2Redeyes:  I had a cat that had issues like that once. I adopted him from the SPCA as a full grown cat.  Not long after I adopted him he seemed very sick one day.  I took him to the vet and he had a liver disease that I did not know about.  It seemed to me he was ok until the day I took him in. He passed away a day later.  It sounds like you  caught this in time to get him some help.

Keef:  Charlie looks great.  Good luck with him.


----------



## umbra (Jun 14, 2018)

In Portland on business. At the airport waiting to go home. Didn' get any sleep last night. Makes for a long day. Nestle, my dog that passed,  her ashes sit by my bed.
Son #2 turned 24 yesterday. He wanted to go to a concert in Irvine. Very long drive. Next is a concert in Tahoe, tomorrow. I will meet him at another concert Sunday in Oakland. Miss my dogs.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 15, 2018)

Dang sorry to hear about your animals.  I have a history with psychedelics and I had a religious experience one time with my dog Harley.  C hanged my life.  Not sure what I'll do if he goes before me.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 15, 2018)

Morning everybody!
Keef. I have a Pennywise x V male. Very small but showing lots of pollen sacks.  Gonna keep him in a turkey bag to save his pollen.
Thunder boomers this morn but no rain yet.  Wouldn't hurt my feelings none to water in the corn I re-re-replanted yesterday.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2018)

Good morning all, I am on my way to the pot doc to reup my license.  My trainer had to stop training and I felt very sorry for myself yesterday, so this morning, i worked out at home. I will do that I hope 2-3x a week. I loved her so much, but things change. I really need to not feel sorry for myself. what a loser to whine. lol Love to hear all about your cbd plants.  We all love our dogs so much in the ofc. They are our best friends.  Be strong peeps.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2018)

Gloman, your corn! Makes me laugh. you got this.


----------



## umbra (Jun 15, 2018)

Good Morning OFC. Yesterday was fun, lol. Gave a speech about the chem spill in Fresno. What we learned, the root cause analysis, the importance of the proper use of PPE, and prevention for the future. The spill was caused by installing a double block and bleed valve system using materials not compatible with the chemicals being used. Seems pretty simple now, but wasn't too pretty when it happened.
Just glad to be home, hanging with the dogs and trying to recuperate from the lack of sleep. It's fryday so … time to hit this joint.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello everyone, need some feedback, can’t make my mind up. 


 I have 5 spots to fill and can’t decide whether to plant Cookies or this new lemon tree x tangie strain. The cookies is a proven bad ass but I’m wildly interested in the lemon tree cross. cracked theses seeds 4 months ago and sexed them. grew the Lemon Tree last year and it was fantastic. What do y’all think?


----------



## umbra (Jun 15, 2018)

looks like a winner. Rose is doing the Lemon tree outside and inside this summer.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Good morning guys!

Aggie: I have not grown or smoked either.   I would go with the one you liked the best.

That is some pretty funny branding on that package.  ha ha

I hope everyone has a fun day   






I wish I could make them grow this fast.  lol


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 15, 2018)

Morning everyone.  Aggie, How do you sex seeds?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2018)

Aggie, my daughters favorite smoke is tangie, i think that cross sounds wonderful.
I am legal for another year. 
Umbra, I am so glad no one was harmed with the spill.  You were so close in portland to us. well 4-5 hours. I guess not that close.


----------



## umbra (Jun 15, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Aggie, my daughters favorite smoke is tangie, i think that cross sounds wonderful.
> I am legal for another year.
> Umbra, I am so glad no one was harmed with the spill.  You were so close in portland to us. well 4-5 hours. I guess not that close.


I would not have been able to stop by with my schedule. Plants were all under watered and wilting. Some clones got dried out. Triage time. Save the ones I can and chuck the rest.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 15, 2018)

Well our dog Bucky is back home and seems to have recovered...this kidney issue(we’ll keep an eye on those indications) doesn’t seem to be the reason for the episode and I don’t know that we will figure that out...he had to have eaten something that disagreed with him...It was very sudden and took several days to recover but he’s back to his old job of home security now...


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Great news!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 15, 2018)

Yay Bucky!
Way to go!!!!!    I'm SO happy for you.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 15, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Morning everyone.  Aggie, How do you sex seeds?



Sprout em, grow them up to 20 in tall. 12/12 light, few days later Pull the males. Take the strongest female and clone it. That’s what I did. I’m going to win bud of the month and year this year. 4sure.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 15, 2018)

It's 4:20 .  Join me for a doob
?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2018)

I will join you Nick.


----------



## umbra (Jun 15, 2018)

yep, I was thinking the same thing


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey Umbra,  I have a boc girl that is 43 days into flower and 7 1/2 ft tall!  The day I put her into 12/12 she was only about 16" inches.  All the rest are pretty well behaved but this girl is a wild woman! I have her in a 2 gallon pot never expecting her to go off like that.  I'll throw up a pic in a bit when the lights come on.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jun 15, 2018)

wow. How's she smell?


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 15, 2018)

Smells rather like a Tomcat got to her.  I dunno if you can tell or not but just last week I cut about a ft. offa the tallest shoots.  Didn't even slow her down.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2018)

Holy Cow Nick!!! in a two gallon pot, very good to know. That girl needs caged when i grow her.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 15, 2018)

Rose,  I got 3 varieties from 10 seeds.  One is a very compact indica and the other two were sativa.  Of the sativa varieties, one is a healthy hybrid which stays relatively short and the other type is this long lanky girl.  The shorter sativa is in the other 2 gallon pot beside her.  I only had two of the stretchy ones, a male and a female.  Because of room I didn't save the male.  Hope that doesn't turn out to have been a mistake


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 15, 2018)

“Party in the Park” Auburn Ca style...a very nice evening in June outdoors in the music...
On stage “Poor Mans Whiskey”!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 16, 2018)

Good Morning peeps!  2RE, we have a form of party in the park here where I live too but it involves banjos and fiddles.  Betcha had fun!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2018)

Good morning peeps, cool and rainy here which is nice as it is a good day to read a book. I should deep clean the kitchen, but a book sounds better. Hope you are all as high as you need to be.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 16, 2018)

Morning y'all!
Just another day in the heart land here.  
Spent a couple hours weeding the melon patch and now I gotta do some pruning on the girlz in the greenhouse.
There's a BB King and a Jock Horror x Blackjack that are Off the hook!  Both pushing 8' already and bushy as heck.
1 night shade is pushing it too!
Its early enuff in the season I can prune them down without worry.
I don't care what nobody says, ya just can't grow plants this size indoors.  Ill keep the best buds and make hash out the rest.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 16, 2018)

gloman, you just don't have any idea how envious I am of you outdoor growers.  I have been so tempted to put a greenouse out back but I have Nazis in helicopters to deal with!


----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2018)

Morning everyone. Wake n bake, ahhhh. Projects galore. While it is legal to grow in Cali, my county decided no outdoor grows. And I live in farming country. Indoors works for me, easier to control the environment. Nick, if that stretchy sativa BoC was outdoors might hit 12 to 15 ft easy. If it smells like piss, then it is probably NorCal cat piss dominate.


----------



## ness (Jun 16, 2018)

Afternoon OFC.  Feeling ill today.  Going to smoke a bowl any how.  Maybe that will help.  Babies are doing good so far.  Still got to snap a picture.


----------



## ness (Jun 16, 2018)

St Nick nice grow you got going on up there.  cheers  2RE do you think Bucky got a hole of a mushroom.  I know. I'm  always on  the look out for mushrooms in the yard.  Poise


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Good morning guys!

That party in the park looks like it is hoppin.

I don't get around to much anymore but I plan to go to a San Francisco blues club in a few weeks to see a show.   Nothing quite like live music.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ness (Jun 16, 2018)

Waiting on my new cell phone today.  At least I hope it come today.  Does UPS ran on Sundays?  Wake and Bake. (bong hit)


----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning guys!
> 
> That party in the park looks like it is hoppin.
> 
> ...


I've been to a couple. The Boom Boom Room, the Saloon, Bottom of the Hill. Can't remember the name. It's near Fisherman's Wharf. I remember the music was hot and the beers cold. Oh and Hells Angles hang there.


----------



## ness (Jun 16, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> View attachment 249232


Nick what kind of light you got going on up there?  I love my Sativa.  Coffee empty and bowl to.  Refill.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 16, 2018)

I have tickets to see a show at the Biscuits & Blues.  I have never been there.  

It looks like you have been to some pretty cool clubs Umbra.

The Black Oak Casino is not far from me and I will catch a show in the lounge when they book a blues band.
I go to some blues bars in san Diego once in a while as I have friends there.

I am old but I still get around a bit. ha ha


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 16, 2018)

ness said:


> Nick what kind of light you got going on up there?  I love my Sativa.  Coffee empty and bowl to.  Refill.



I'll join you in a bowl ness.  Great day for it.  The light you can see in the picture is one of my cheap viparspectra 600's.  I have tw types from them and that particular one is like a 170 bucks.  They work  great in flower, not as good as the moreexpensive model in veg.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 16, 2018)

I used to frequent the blues clubs in San Fran when I was stationed there in the 70's.  Was playing sax with a group called Tin Pan Ally.  They used to have a couple of live sex acts down there too.  We were bar hopping one night and the girl I was dating that night drug me into one.  Opened my eyes.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 16, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> gloman, you just don't have any idea how envious I am of you outdoor growers.  I have been so tempted to put a greenouse out back but I have Nazis in helicopters to deal with!


Had 1 of those Ariel photographers stop by and try to sell me a picture of our property from a plane.  I looked it over close and decided they can't tell what the plants are from that high.  I could see them but I knew where to look.  In the greenhouse all you can see is green thru the 6mil. plastic.
Still ready to just go indoors tho.
After this season.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 16, 2018)

My brother in law had 60 plants in his greenhouse last year.  There was an illegal grow goin on in the adjacent property for years.  A big one.  Last year that illegal grow got raided.  Helicopters flew over his greenhouse all day long.  At first to bring in law enforcement and then to take the cannabis out.  He said they flew overhead all day with roped up stalks of cannabis tied under the helicopters.   He was sure that with 60 plants in flower that they could be seen by the low flying helicopters  as they  repeatedly passed over the top of his greenhouse.

He is not growing any cannabis this year after that experience.  ha ha


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 16, 2018)

Last year they hovered over my walnut tree for about 5 minutes.  I figured they picked up the heat signature from my grow.  This year let 'em look.  I have all leds and tons of insulation.  Its 74 degrees in the grow room and I betcha thy don't pick her up now!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 16, 2018)

Good afternoon ofc, lotta fun last night makes for a slow start today...cheers y’all...


----------



## thegloman (Jun 16, 2018)

burnin1 
I bet he was clenched up tight!
lol.  I would have been.


----------



## ness (Jun 17, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Happy Father Day to all the Fathers.
Here is pictures of the new grow.


----------



## ness (Jun 17, 2018)

Good morning Keef.  Keef if you stave a Indica, what would the feeding routine be.  I've been feeding (feed, feed, water, feed, feed water, dry out.) I hope , I'm feeding them O:K.  Hoping you have a good day.  Getting ready to do some farming.  Love the mornings outside, peaceful and not to hot.  Have a good day OFC. (bong hit)


----------



## Keef (Jun 17, 2018)

Use half as much fertilizer as U normally would Ness --
I may be back later -- I'll be standing with Beto against the Nazis in Tornillo !-- Do what U want but I can't stand by and do nothing !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Good afternoon you awesome people!

I hope everyone is having a fantastic day.   Happy Father's day to all of you Dads!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Keef   I hope all is going well with you.   I read the news in the mornings with my coffee and cannabis and I see stuff going on in Texas in regards to cannabis that I would not think would happen in Texas.

Now today I read this in Forbes

https://www.forbes.com/sites/tomang...ses-marijuana-decriminalization/#7b043a765236

*What the heck is going on in Texas these days?  lol*


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello everybody, looking like a beautiful day here but hot, I'm not a fan of hot.  Ness, looks like you are off to a good start.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 17, 2018)

What's up ever body?
I had a few bong hits of the V x BBSL and decided it was time to start another batch of blueberry wine. Going by the book this time with hydrometer and proper yeast and enzyme.

I took a couple buds from those V x BBSL and hung them 3 days ago. Checked on them today and they are so resiny they haven't even really started wilt yet.
I love it!!!!


----------



## Keef (Jun 17, 2018)

McAllen was right here and Tornillo was way out there !
Burning 1-- Texas bout to boil over that's what's happening in Texas !-- In my bio -- It says I'm in the southern war zone -- That bout covers it !--
Ya'll talking about growing big as* plants ?-- They are beautiful but I got this formula I been working on !
It goes kinda like this :
How much can I harvest per square yard ?--How often ?-- Per year !
1 square yard with a goal of 400 grams --per 60 day bloom cycle --6 cycles per year!-- It's just a goal but I like the numbers !



Gloman I'm get me some more yeast one day !-- Blueberry and Cherry wine !
Wednesday the 2nd leg of the 4 part rotation comes to bloom -- Be another month before the rotation starts to roll again !


----------



## Keef (Jun 17, 2018)

BOC and Umbra's Box Of ?- breeding technique !
He forcing as many pheno types as he can out them this way !-- 4 boys and 4 girls from different varieties-- Put them in a tent and let them get to it !-- If each of those girls would throw 2-3 phenotypes from a single male and each of them girls carrying seed from 4 different dad's!-- Lots of phenos !-- What U got to do is try many different girls to locate the one that pleases U most --Then clone her !-- I would have loved to go through a dozen girls to find me keeper !
I'm looking for my Hershey Bar plant !-- Had one with a chocolate coffee thing happening- I see them and plan to treat them on Wednesday - That smell Develops in the jar !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 17, 2018)

The girls blend fairly well with the potatoes and the peppers...A couple of high CBD autofems from Dinafem...
The taller is Amnesia CBD and the shorter is the new Dinamed CBD Auto...That one is supposed to be about 25:1 cbd:thc...I’m a little disappointed in its size compared to the taller girl but I knew it would be compact...We were gone for the first week and a half after these girls were transplanted so that probably had a significant impact on the size...I just splashed a couple more seeds today...I also have a quartet of MP CBDCrew x Valentine that I’m looking to emerge anyday now...my garden space is fairly narrow and I’m lucky this time of year to get 12 hours of direct sunlight each day...we do the best we can...


----------



## Keef (Jun 17, 2018)

That'll work RE !-- I bet U can get in several harvest by fall !


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

Morning OFC!-- Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !-- Wake and Bake !-- Do your duty !-- We got storms moving in off the Gulf this morning -- We in a severe drought and need the rain but they say it would take over 6 inches to get us up to the average yearly rainfall -- I gotta make a supply run today ! -- Need to pick up some EM 1 at the Hydro Store too !-- That place scares me but what U gonna do ?


----------



## thegloman (Jun 18, 2018)

Goooood mornin OFC!
Gonna be another hot humid day.  90's don't sound bad till ya throw 80-90% humidity in the mix.  UGH!
A little more pruning in the greenhouse and of course more weed pulling.
I think I better start with some bongs and a cup o Joe first.
I Like this GT X BOC X BBSL.
No chocolate or coffee taste but it is sweet, I just can't really identify what it is.
Well you all have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

Gloman -- That was her mother's trick !-- U trying to figure out that terp profile so U go in for another hit !-- Then the BBSL part comes at U like a freight train !-- I think that GT-X-BOC - BBSL gonna be exceptional after a few months in a jar !- but - U never gonna figure out that taste !-- Close as U get is -Sweet and pleasant


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

One of my Indicas !-- Mom was a potent Peruvian  indica in SR-91 -- Sangarara Reserve-x- 91 Dragons -- Meanwhile back in the bat cave I bred my middle east hash plant --Mazar-i-Shariff to a BBSL male -- I then bred a boy from that breeding to SR-91 !-- She a mind mower now !
See those beautiful roots ?-- Maybe one day I'll take bigger cutting !


----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Time to start a new day.  Coffee and bong are ready to go.  Keef your wine and crops are looking good.  And, thank you for the tip on feeding the old girls.  It seem, I can get mj to grow O:K up until flowering and then I run into trouble.  I'm getting closer to a finer crop.


----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2018)

Keef those roots are looking great.  I got my babies in two different solo cups.  One see threw, so I can see the roots.  Then, I place that cup into a red solo cup so the light does not get to the roots.  Look forward to see how the roots grow.


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

Ness I said cut the feeding in half because some people use too much fertilizer !-- That clone is a full sister to the one U got !-- When U they begin to bloom U need a different nute formula than Veg-- They need more of some things and less of others -- My mind is misfiring this morning !--


----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2018)

Misting lol.  Time to explore the outside.  Good day, OFC.(bong hit)


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 18, 2018)

Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood,,,,  G'morning everyone.  My garden is blowing up.  I am gonna have to net the whole thing I guess, its all falling over.  The problems of 1st world criminals.  Keef, if Texas goes legal you ain't a gonna know how to act.  Ness,  get yourself some kelp extract and add it to your feeding routine after the 3rd set of leaves.  I promise you, it will pay for itself in weight alone.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 18, 2018)

hey guys.     sweating up a storm here.   Georgia summer time done kicked in gear

howdy @ness


----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2018)

Good morning, Nick.  Thank you, I shall order some today.  Yes, the morning are beautiful here to in GA.  But, sooner or later the hum. air get to ya, than it inside to the cool air.  Gardening done for the morning, dog are feed and groomed.  Time for a dobbie.  (bong hit).


----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2018)

Hello, there yarddog.  What ya got cooking?


----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2018)

Expecting my phone today.  Looking forward to checking out the camera.  The camera, I got now, just does not do a good job.  Now, I have to learn how to post picture for a camera.  The babies have grow 1 1/2 in. in a day.  The stocks are thicker this time around.  I like it.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 18, 2018)

not much. working my butt off. and taking care of the yarddog homestead. lol


----------



## yarddog (Jun 18, 2018)

i have been using an iphone 5 i bought used.   it does the job but nothing fancy.   i am too cheap to spend much on a phone, heck i am close to jsut not having a smartphone.   went two years with a flip phone and didnt die or anything. lol


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 18, 2018)

I have a $75 Samsung Galaxy from Walmart.  If you see a pic on here from me, came off that phone.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Good morning guys. It looks like another warm day in the gold country.
Time burn one.  







Happy gardening!


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

I need a new phone or go get this one fixed !-- The front and back are coming apart !-- I'm rough on stuff !-- I'm worried about taking it in to get it fixed cause it got many -many - many pics of weed !-- If I removed the sim card is them pics still in my phone ?--


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2018)

I was thinking how easy it is to grow these days.  Especially with the laws changing.   Back in the day we didn't have the internet or growing forums like this.  We had to put sunglasses and a hat on and go into an off the wall bookstore to buy a growing manual and hope no one you know sees you buying it.  Since most of us told no one we grew it was not easy to get advice.   The growing column in High Times magazine was a good source of info.  The guy who wrote the column would not reveal his name and his picture had him in sunglasses, a hat, and a fake wig with cornrows.  That guy was Jose Cervantes I think.  ha ha

We are so fortunate for the wealth of knowledge we have at our fingertips now.   The future is bright for those of who love growing our favorite plant.

Some of us older folks can really appreciate that we have lived to see these days.   I am at least..


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

Burnin 1 --I still live in that world !-- Never forget how fortunate U guys are !-- I can go to jail for a dirty pipe !-- 
They catch me growing they start piling up the charges !
They gonna make U watch while  they destroy your lights and equipment -- They want a reaction so they can beat your handcuffed as* down !-- Yeah freedom !-- This sheet gotta end !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 18, 2018)

Well, good morning ofc, another Monday morning...used to be a dreaded day of the week...Not so much anymore...well, what to do? I’m sure there is some gardening to do, it may be laundry day...or not...how about this, like that old San Francisco band from the 60’s sang “Have another hit”...


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2018)

I remember having to drive out of town to a newsstand store to buy Hightimes magazine so no one I know would see me buying it.  The 70s were pretty repressive in regards to cannabis.  If you were caught with a joint here in Cali it was a felony.  Heaven forbid you get caught growing.   I was so paranoid and it was not the weed.  ha ha


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2018)

I love the Quicksilver Messenger service.  Their songs are just as relevant today.  I lived south of San Francisco in the 60s.  I remember them well. I still listen to them.

The song was called "Fresh Air".


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

I joined the army the first time after finishing high school in 1973 so I am familiar with those days of mandatory minimums and stuff cause I was there !-- I still can't understand why they thought I would be a good military policeman ?-- I think they system was broke or something ?
I do have to say that training has come in handy over the years!--


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2018)

The lyrics to their song "What About Me" ring true today.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2018)

I remember registering for the draft and having to carry a draft card on me at all times by the law.   Thank God I never got the call.

Thank you for your service Keef.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2018)

They canceled the draft in 1974.  You missed it by one year Keef,  damn


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 18, 2018)

Figured I would toss in a pic of the veg room.  Here is some Valentine crosses, getting ready to go into flower.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 18, 2018)

Looking at that I think  need to raise my light!


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

In high school I saw the names of those lost in the jungle !-- Wasn't gonna be no bone spur deferment or running to Canada !-- So I didn't wait for my number to come up in the draft ! -- I volunteered for the draft so I only had the 2 years !-- Got lucky and was sent to the mountains up close to North Korea !-- Longest party I ever been to !-- I learned all sorts of things too !-- Like how the black market works !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2018)

I was going to join the Navy or Airforce so at least I could sleep in a bed and eat hot food and not be drafted into the Marines.
I took vocational courses working in a control tower at an airfield during High School.
I did not know what a forward air traffic controller was and the Air Force recruiter was vague, I am glad I did not get talked into that. 
 Nixon announced the pull out of American troops and canceled the draft before they got me.  I got lucky.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 18, 2018)

6 weeks in country basicly loading C-130's as fast as we could get 'em in and out.  I was one of them fools that voluntered for a field trip while waiting on Nuke Power school.  They say never volunteer but I failed to get the msg.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2018)

2 friends and a cousin came back messed up. They are still not right today. One was an Army Ranger and one a helicopter door gunner. They are the worst.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2018)

sory don't want to bum everyone out


----------



## yarddog (Jun 18, 2018)

several of my friends never came back the same. they are older, of course than I. I am mostly going on stories and them telling me about their younger days.  i saw the toughest, meanest teacher we had in high school break down and cry one year on Veterans Day.   seeing that, really hit home.   made a huge impression on me, to see that strong of a person break, instantly. like he was hit with a horrible memory.  it embarrassed him, that was the point in my life i started to understand it was not simply "going off to fight a war and coming home".
i remember the first time i read All Quite on the Western Front .    the prolouge has stayed with me. becasue when i read it, i could only imagine what the author had seen.
"This book is to be neither an accusation nor a confession, and least of all an adventure, for death is not an adventure to those who stand face to face with it.  It will try simply to tell of a generation of men who, even though they many have escaped its shells, were destroyed by the war."


----------



## yarddog (Jun 18, 2018)

Another excerpt from the same book. my copy is from 1947, and most of its pages are loose in the binding.

But now I see that I have been crushed without knowing it.  I find I do not belong here any more, it is a foreign world.  Some of these people ask questions, some ask no questions, but one can see that they are quite confident they know all about it; they often say so with their air of comprehension, so there is no point in discussing it.  They make up a picture of it for themselves.


I prefer to be alone, so that no one troubles me.  For they all come back to the same thing, how badly it goes and how well it goes; one thinks it is this way, another that; and yet they are always absorbed in the things that go to make up their own existence.  Formerly I lived in just the same way myself, but now I feel no contact here any longer.


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

AK -47s and Mig fighters supplied by the Russians kilt lots of our people !-- They are our enemy that will never change for me !


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey Nick U know computers so maybe U can help me solve a riddle ?-- We got a member who hides his identity!-- Sometimes there will be like 6 member  names listed and a 7 member on line!-- I don't sense a threat but I am curious !-- No body taught me how to hide my name when I'm signed in -- If I didn't want my name listed when I was on the site I would just ghost in as a guest !-- It's nothing important just my curiosity !-- Who and why is my question ?


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2018)

The KIA/MIA numbers do not truly tell the tale of how many we lost. My friend who was a Ranger is the toughest, coolest guy you could ever meet..  He wont talk about his two tours.  His second was voluntary.  Not a word.  I miss the way he was before.  He drinks a lot sometimes and always seems sad.  My Cousin who was in the Air Cav always had a perpetual smile on his face. Always joking and laughing.  After that he never smiles or laughs.  We all lost more than the numbers show for sure.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2018)

I think the Admins have the ability to log on and be invisible.  I could be wrong.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 18, 2018)

I can't really answer your questio but I can tell you that most browsers will allow you to hide your identity.  I used to be the man when it came to these things but not so much these days.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey keef, I have this booful plant I just took clones off of.  Its labeled GDPxBPU.  I know GDP is grandaddy purps but what is the BPU?


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

Burning 1 --I'm pretty sure that be what's happening !-- So I just thought I would point that out !-- I still got the question of why ? -- They got every right to be here and no reason to hide !-- I'm leave it alone!-- U just got to be aware of your surroundings and be alert !-- The world needs more lerts !


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

BPU = Black Berry Kush -x- Purple Citral --x- Uzbekistan Hash Plant--


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

I got GDP-x- BPU too !-- I just combined Umbra's GDP-x- BPU  with BPU -x- B.B. -- Have to start some seed soon and see if it is blueberry like it should be !-- My GDP -x- BPU is a fine blueberry and so is BPU-x-B.B.
I want to start some more seed but like " the unnamed one"-I got stuff happening that  I'm not ready to talk about yet !--


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 18, 2018)

bET MINES BIGGER THEN YOU'N!


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

Yes it is Nick !--This the biggest one I got right now -- I got a few more rooted clones !-- Bout time to run some more !


 That's nice smoke right there !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 18, 2018)

I took 9 clones off the top of her right before that picture.  I'll wait a couple of days and then cage her and into the flower room she goes!


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

The last male I bred was BPU-X-B.B -- King Louie 13th and Cheesy Jones and maybe half dozen other girls !-- Haven't started any  of those yet still trying to get these BBSL crosses sorted out !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 18, 2018)

Umbra sent me a single feminized Blueberry Gum seed that I really wish I had cloned when she was younger. As it is I will try and reveg her so I can get my clones.  She didn't get as big as the others I started in that bunch so I kinda forgot about her but now she is turning into the prettiest, smelliest plant in the garden.  Right up your ally 'cause she is gonna finish fast and is by far the frostiest thing I have grown to date.  I'll put a pic up ater the lights come on tonight.


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

Sounds Good Nick !-- Take some cuts now as well as revegging her !-- Maybe one day I'll grow some sativas outside ? -- I'm just trying to figure out and get set up for a production grow of 60 day or less finishers !- There's hybrids that work for me too but I'm just not set up for sativas-- Now that 400 grams per meter goal I got I think I can get to -- Just a matter of plants size before I flip them to bloom ! --  I set up the rotation this time with just one box per cycle -- When veg can give me the right number of plants the right size regularly I got 4 more boxes I can add to the rotation later and double bloom !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 18, 2018)

I've already gotten more then that from one plant indoors so I know it is possible.  I got nurse larry to produce 26 oz. and some larf from a 3.5x5 grow area all from 2 plants.  With your skill I think I would set my sights a little higher but you know how much work it is.


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

Nick it just all about figuring stuff out for now -- and finding me some monsters for a production grow -- A kilo from a square yard per year will work for me !--I tried to estimate on the low side -- I'll probably use my boxes for cloning and nursery --I got a plan to switch to some drip and drain tables for bloom but I'm have to build them to fit the location !-- May even use 6 inch PVC pipe with caps -- drilled for grow holes -- --The pipe angled down so they drain into a res. --


----------



## mrcane (Jun 18, 2018)

Coming up on 4:20 here....
Hope that you are all doing well and staying high...
Been smoking some sockeye salmon..


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

Insert long vulgarity laced  rant about holding children hostage in exchange for wall money and other demands  here !--


----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2018)

I had to go back a couple of pages to catch up. Nick, that blueberry gummer was a freebie I got from Attitude seeds. Glad it rocks your world. I have a bunch of 1 seed freebies, as you know. Much of what I sent you were those freebies. Yes I sent some of my work, but some of those freebies rock. NJ is accepting applications for growers. As soon as Christie was out of office, new Governor making things right. No one should go to jail for a plant. Can you imagine if they made being fat a crime, Christie and political name would get locked up. I wonder who would try and eat the other if push came to shove. 
Went to a Reggae festival yesterday in Berkley. I smoked up half the audience, lol. I twisted 50 joints and passed them around. I had a great time. Slightly Stoopid, Stick Figures, and Pepper was the bill. All 3 were kick a**.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 18, 2018)

@umbra I did a bit of that (handing out joints) at my son’s recent wedding...I think I surprised a few folks as well...


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

I can't do stuff like pass out joints at a concert or I would be in jail before the concert was over !-- We got Governor "Wheels "  and his side kick who controls what bills will be voted on !-- Wheels done said there will be no legal weed in Texas under his watch !-- They ran the clock out on a bill to expand the mmj law from only CBD for epilepsy last session !-- Election in November might just change that !--
Still not sure about that paper packing legal grower stuff !-- If I make it until the end of prohibition without getting caught?-- I don't see any motivation to get legal !-- I'd like to but I'm not gonna pay to play or put my name on a round up later list !-- I do have a list of people I want to register as growers if it ever comes to that !--I don't think they would approve !-- I'll have to wait and see what kinda system they set up !-- I just want them to quit hunting us !


----------



## mrcane (Jun 18, 2018)

Umbra the pot fairy  sounds like you had a great time, gotta love Berkeley 
Keef national legalization is on the way my friend. .


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2018)

4 am central --It's storming and I woke up hurting !-- Cane good to see U around !-- I wonder sometimes if I'll ever see the end of prohibition !--


----------



## mrcane (Jun 19, 2018)

Good morning OFC been having a heat wave up here hitting the 80s and that be hot for us here in the P.N.W.  Getting ready to head into the Rainforest for a week backpacking trip Yay!!


----------



## thegloman (Jun 19, 2018)

Keef I'm with ya there on this prohibition.
I have more freedom cuz of my location but if they caught me I'd never get out.
Its just plain stupid to make a Plant that causes no harm and even Helps so many ppl illegal.
States and the feds are seeing the potential for huge income from taxing it now so the end is comming.


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## yarddog (Jun 19, 2018)

morning folks.    hot and humid here in Jawga (georgia)


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 19, 2018)

Good morning ofc, bout upper 80’s today warming to bout 100 for the weekend...


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 19, 2018)

mrcane said:


> Good morning OFC been having a heat wave up here hitting the 80s and that be hot for us here in the P.N.W.  Getting ready to head into the Rainforest for a week backpacking trip Yay!!


mrcane, I do wish I had your energy!  Its gonna be 95 today, its already 90 and I'm stuck inside.  Oh well there's always Netflix!  I gotta tell ya Umbra You really saved my butt last year and I'm still not through the whole haul.  I'm running 50/50 your gear and those Valentine crosses that Rose created.  I have 8 of yours and they half an half indica dom / sativa dom.  By the time fall gets here I should be able to finally be able to squish or oil most of my bud.  My goal is to give my lungs a rest!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2018)

Good morning all, so nice to see you guys. I just rolled king size joint, and thought I would join you.  Nick I am glad you are growing out all those plants. There is some good meds in there.  Holy cow on the nurse amount. woa!
Cane, have fun in the rainforest, didn't you get weathered out last year? 
Umbra, you be the life of the concert, good job.
RE, i know the heat is coming but i am not ready. 
Hey Yard Dog, nice to see you . how are your pups? Keef, it is true, what are you going to do when you are legal?
 I just re upped last week. Walked into the hotel and said where is the pot doc? I got a very bad lecture from the bimbo at the desk, maybe she wasn't a bimbo,  I told her put up a sign and i wouldn't have to ask. Arrogant woman. Needs to smoke a joint. I have no patience for that. 
I can't sleep at night, i hear crying children.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Good afternoon guys!  I put another clone in a pot to replace the plant I found broken.
  This morning I get up and all that is left of the new plant is the stem.  grrr  Could have been a cat or something else.  Going to get another clone and replace it again.
This time I need to figure out a way to cover it at night until it gets bigger.  Instead of replacing it with another Blackberry Fire I may try a Blueberry Muffin or a Zkittles for the heck of it.
Things happen  oh well






This will be the 3rd time I have replaced that middle plant.  I should just get two more clones this time to make it 6 plants anyways.

Have an awesome day you awesome people!


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2018)

I hope this don't put me over the legal plant count for Texas !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 19, 2018)

naw you are good


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2018)

We do what we can Burning 1 !-- Rose what am I gonna do when the law changes ?-- Maybe a modest commercial grow ?-- Ideally I want to partner with someone who wants to open a weed store and I will supply the retail packaged product !-- Then again I may just supply a few street dealers -- I've done that before !-- One thing I won't be doing is punching a clock as an employee at some weed business !


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2018)

Rose -- About the kids ?-- It will be storming the next couple days and I need an inspection sticker on my car -- but -
McAllen is right over there !-- This old body might not have but one more  asswhooping left in it but somethings are worth spending my pain on --and this be one !


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2018)

Like Burnin 1 -- I keep up with the news -- Texas all over the news tonight !-- In McAllen they holding children hostage for ransom money for a wall ?-- How low has the right sank when they can support that ?
I should sign off  before I say something rude !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 19, 2018)

I would love to be a garden master for a legal outdoor grow, preferably mine.  Nothing gives me more pleasure (well maybe my Harley on a lonely back road) then growing "mendo dope" sized plants  but I still don't see it happening here in the time I got left.  I say garden master  but thats because I just plain can't keep up with myself anymore. I would much rather do it all myself.  These days it is becoming all about quality for me.  And variety that is variety. not just in taste but in effect.  Never mind that I would love to find that perfect hybrid that allows my pschyatic  nerve relief while also dealing with some pretty bad mental shat.  Anyways, I want a  breeding shed that would allow me to do what the big boys do..  Doesn't every overachiever who was forced to retire?


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2018)

yep


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 19, 2018)

LoL!


----------



## thegloman (Jun 20, 2018)

Mornin y'all.
Taking the day off today.  Was mowing and the tractor kicked up a stick that hit a tree and bounced off hitting my left eye ball. Dang that hurts! I can still see but it looks bad.
Had some rain yesterday too so its too muddy to work the gardens.
Y'all have a great day.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm mad as hell over the crying children!
THATS the kind of thing that makes me want to pick up my SKS and hunt politicians.

I apologise if this was too strong of a posted opinion.
Sometimes I just can't hold it in anymore.


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Glad I don't need to go out --We having Noah rain down here !-- Don't know if I could get off the island without a boat !-- House won't flood but it's bad out there !-- 
Gloman -- I been that way about the kids for awhile !-- Getting kicked out for speaking out about that is a worthy cause and I would take that hit with honor !-- For me it would be wrong to remain silent !
Umbra -- Nick --- I plan to do that grow master thang !--I wouldn't stand a chance in a free state but this I got !


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

Must be something wrong with me !-- On the left I started yesterday and almost half have busted out a tap root !-- 
On the right other Keef started this morning -- That boy got no sense at all !


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

Somebody need to do something he outta control !-- He getting more seed wet !
(Temple -x- BPU) - BBSL
Cheesy Jones - x- BBSL
Let the Good Times Roll

So that would be 4 seed each to 18 different varieties started since yesterday !-- This gonna get very complicated !


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2018)

Ha, ha I just popped some beans too. purple punch, dosido, sundae driver, chocolate berry, sour punch x double purple doja F3, King Louis 13th x chem 91, and gelato 45.


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

If I had them I'd start some too !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2018)

I will pop some seeds today too.  I have had some good jobs in my life but my most important job was raising two children. Breastfeeding babies, not letting them cry was a job I had for a couple of years. It was my best work. I can't handle what this monster has done to harm these children at the border. If someone would have taken my children, i would do everything i could do to kill the person that took them. I can't wrap my head around this. 
A bright city on a hill? A beacon to the world?  That died last night. Baby jails. This is not my country, or actually, yes it is. 
I can't even.


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

Rose -- This is our country but this wasn't done by us this is all Donald political name !-- The question is will we fold and give him anything he wants just to free the kids ?--I don't think so !--  This is a fight he can't win ! -- We gonna grind him and any right wing thug who support him into dust and drive them back into the darkness of the fringes of society  ! He not an American Dictator and never will be ! --


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2018)

I bite my tongue every time I read about how the American people are being blackmailed and children being held for ransom. This is nothing to be proud of and this does not make America great.


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

That thing where U bite your tongue and remain silent ?-- Mine seems to be broken -- That ability is beyond me at this time ! --


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Good morning guys!

Umbra: I saw Do Sa Do clones at a dispensary in Modesto.   The guy at the dispensary  recommended that strain.  He said they have been selling that strain a lot.  50/50 hybrid  Girl Scout Cookies x Face Off OG. 
It is a fairly new strain.
I ended up getting a Blueberry Muffin and a Zkittles. Hindsight  still  has me thinking about that Do Sa Do.  ha ha  I wish you good grow karma with those seeds.

I have a lot to say about yanking you children from their Mothers arms and locking them up.  I wont say anything though.  Don't want to get booted from this site. 
Now that I can get back into this site I want to stay here.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 20, 2018)

I am against this as much as the next person but you guys don't seriously believe that this started under the current administration do you?  This was going on when I was on active duty and i retired in 95


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 20, 2018)

The no tolerance thing started this.  This was done by executive order recently.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 20, 2018)

We will have 10s of thousands of kids locked up by this time next year if this continues... just sayin


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

There is no surge at the border of migrants -- The surge is of children being taken from thier parents  and is a direct result of Donald political name attempting to hold children hostage for wall money and other demands !- Just like he tried with DACA -- Create a crisis and set terms for solving the crisis !-- It's his way and  a crime against humanity !
His fixer is talking about cooperating so this will be over soon and DT can be put in the trash heap of history !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 20, 2018)

You do know that the detention camp you keep seeing on the news was built by the almighty Obama don't you?


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

Blame it on someone else --ain't nobody falling for dat sheet anymore !-- Obama ain't the one out building more determent camps right now to hold more children !-- Nope this is straight up political name's doing!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't really watch the news so I guess I'll just crawl back in my hole.  After all I come for weed convo and maybe some entertainment.  This conversation is painful an I hate being uninformed.


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

Oh yes he did !


----------



## WoodHippy (Jun 20, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> You do know that the detention camp you keep seeing on the news was built by the almighty Obama don't you?


Just crawled out of my hole. Decided to stop by. See nothing has changed here. Politics are Ok for a few Members.  Back in my hole with my Raciest  political name Supporting Self.  I have a Opinion on the Situation.  PM me if you want it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2018)

I did not say anything about politics. this is a humanitarian situation. No matter who is in charge it had to addressed. I hear the seperations will be stopped. Thank you to whomever did it. This was a bilateral decision that taking babies from mothers was bad.  Like I said thank you.


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning guys!
> 
> Umbra: I saw Do Sa Do clones at a dispensary in Modesto.   The guy at the dispensary  recommended that strain.  He said they have been selling that strain a lot.  50/50 hybrid  Girl Scout Cookies x Face Off OG.
> It is a fairly new strain.
> ...


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

No thanks !-- I'm good !-- Give my love to the Keef Haters Club !-- Was that U that came down with Hopper for a visit ?


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2018)

somehow I fused your post and mine into 1, lol


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm strange!-- The mere thought of "Baby Jails" make me crazy --Then I see one on TV in my backyard !-- I'm going full brain damaged !


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

I've known McAllen for long time !-- I used to haul weed out McAllen to East Texas -- Back before UPS put all the smugglers and drug runners outta business!


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

O.K. !-- I confess I got a little high !-- It happens !-- Personally--I believe in shrimp boats !--- They laugh at a wall !


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2018)

Woodhippy is on my ignore list, so I can't read what he says, but I already know what he is saying. My question is, if you don't like it here, why do you keep coming back? Stay away for good and you will be much happier, and so will we.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Unbra: Wow!  I am really looking forward to seeing my Blueberry Muffin plant mature this fall.  I was told it won an award for its flavor.   Mmmm fresh Blueberry muffins.....


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

I feel like I unite the KHC and give them purpose and direction in life !-- They still ain't said thank U !


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 20, 2018)

Obama was doing this in 2014,,Guess that doesnt count. There are pictures to prove it. Me and my Wife were pissed when we seen it then,, and dont like it now. Amazing how hate will make ppl pay attention. Were you guys mad at Obama who was called the deporter when he was in office?
I do like this place though. Its good to see the rules have been relaxed instead of ppl being told to shut up.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 20, 2018)

The only time he stops to say anything it is just to fire keef up!


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 20, 2018)

So Woodhippy is Hopper?

St Nick. Me and the Wife were talking about that the other night,,,how ppl seem to just be getting whats being going on for along time. Got worse with Obama and has picked up steam with political name. Bout time ppl pull their heads out of thier butt and see whats been going on.
By the way,,i think Keef was fired up before Woodhippy\Hopper showed up.


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2018)

Weedman2018 said:


> So Woodhippy is Hopper?
> 
> St Nick. Me and the Wife were talking about that the other night,,,how ppl seem to just be getting whats being going on for along time. Got worse with Obama and has picked up steam with political name. Bout time ppl pull their heads out of thier butt and see whats been going on.
> By the way,,i think Keef was fired up before Woodhippy\Hopper showed up.


It is never ok to do this. You are correct that this policy has been around for some time and other Presidents have used it in an unjust manner. However, political name is the only one to actually hold them hostage to get money for a border wall. While other Presidents use of the policy is inexcusable, political name's application of the policy is criminal.


----------



## WoodHippy (Jun 20, 2018)

Funny Umbra can not see my post but knows it is me. Weedman2018 Better not talk with me . Blacksheep if ya know what I mean. Tell Umbra I remember when he shot the guy with a 45. Last time he told the Story it was a 357 Mag. You should keep your stories straight.  Much More creditable that way.  The wool is not over my eyes, Like the rest.  Keef there is no Keef Haters Club. There is one for Umbra Though. And Rose has one to. So no Big Head for you.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 20, 2018)

The no tolerance order was given to the Justice Dept  in May or April.  It has been since then the kids have really started to pile up by the thousands. This policy was ordered by the Executive branch and can be changed by the Executive branch.  I hope for the good of everyone we can do what is best for people and not Partys.


----------



## Unit3618268300 (Jun 20, 2018)

I thought this was a Pot Forum. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 20, 2018)

Man,,i have never seen ppl filled with so much hate. I know alot of ppl who couldnt stand Obama,,but they didnt let it run their lives. I dont watch alot of news and judging by what im seeing,,some ppl need to find a hobby or something and stop watching the news. I suggest you vote in 2020,,other wise your in for a long trip full of hate. Id rather drink beer and watch Last Man Standing. No news.
By the way Unit,,have you called that number your using?


----------



## Unit3618268300 (Jun 20, 2018)

No I have not Does it mean something.



Weedman2018 said:


> Man,,i have never seen ppl filled with so much hate. I know alot of ppl who couldnt stand Obama,,but they didnt let it run their lives. I dont watch alot of news and judging by what im seeing,,some ppl need to find a hobby or something and stop watching the news. I suggest you vote in 2020,,other wise your in for a long trip full of hate. Id rather drink beer and watch Last Man Standing. No news.
> By the way Unit,,have you called that number your using?


----------



## Unit3618268300 (Jun 20, 2018)

That's  Funny Stuff
http://www.cctexas.com/services/public-safety/vehicle-impound-information


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 20, 2018)

Ahhhhhhh,,okay,,,but what i got was not the impound. Was the Popo.


----------



## Unit3618268300 (Jun 20, 2018)

Oh Yeaaaa


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 20, 2018)

Can somebody tell me how to remove a thread i started? Ita just wasting space.
Keef you been here awhile,,can you tell me?


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

U must get your news from Fox news !-- State sponsored propaganda ! --Rupert bout to sell Fox  -- Hope they turn it into something else !-- At least you'll still have Bright barf !
I was a Wildman before I fell -- but A Traumatic brain injury and a face full of metal took away any kind of emotional filter I had ! -- Never much doubt about how I feel about anything !
Rose who woulda ever thunk it ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 20, 2018)

I built this guitar in 2014, the very last one I built...Serial (I’ve actually made about 125 total but the early ones don’t much count) #110...However it was not finished until yesterday...We moved away from my shop about 3 years ago and it has been sitting in my closet that time...I installed the frets, leveled and reshaped them, installed the bridge and tuners and strung it up...it sounds real nice and I’m keeping it...fun to sing to my girls in the garden...


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2018)

is that a spruce top and rosewood sides?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2018)

That is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 20, 2018)

It’s my favorite combo, Adirondack spruce top and Honduran Mahogany back sides and neck...the fingerboard and headstock are Madagascar Rosewood...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 20, 2018)

Thank you Rose!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2018)

I would love to hear it and you. That is so pretty.


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

Rose 2 weeks into bloom and PH showing her color already !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2018)

wow, i love her. she is pretty and very nice smoke. Sativa yum. Have you done any polln tossing with her?


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes !
Original--Daughter --( PH-X-BBSL ) -- granddaughter --( PH -x- BBSL)-x B.B. King -- She scheduled to get with Snow Desiel -x BBSL  ( Big Pink ) soon -- (edit)-- PH -x-(SD-x-BBSL)


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2018)

Afore I go to bed I got a shout out !
Respect to the invisible one !-- U da man !--


----------



## thegloman (Jun 21, 2018)

Good morning OFC.
Rained like crazy again last night. I guess Ill have to work indoors today.  I REALLY don't like housework but since I'm alone I have to do it.  Paper plates are a godsend!
Rose
I started 2 of each of the CBD rich seeds you sent and have 
4 pretty little girlz ready to go in the greenhouse. Its a jungle in there but I'm gonna take tomatoes out to make room for these girlz.
I have tomatoes in my front garden and on my patio so there won't be any shortage.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 21, 2018)

morning folks.  rode the motorcycle today, really didnt feel like stopping at work though


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- We treading water down here!-- I good here but I don't think I could get far --Lots of road closures and flooding and it keeps coming !-- My face don't like this much and is complaining !--
Gloman -- paper plates is the only way to go !-- I use them for everything !
What U reacon fruit cocktail wine post to taste like !-- I brought it up to a boil and let it cool overnight!-- Time to add some yeast !--
Morning Dog !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2018)

Good morning all,  Gloman, there is some good medicine in those seeds, the best of mojo to your little girls.
YD, i remember that feeling of not wanting to go to work. Your a good man.
I woke up at 2 am, i see a nap in my future, but the weather is very interesting, dark sky and big wind and lightning.  I hope there aren't any fires starting. Keef, i gotta say fruit cocktail wine sounds awful to me, but i am not a good one to judge. I don't understand a maraschino cherry.


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2018)

Morning Rose!-- I was up from about 3 am to about 6 tried to go back to bed but finally just gave up and got back up --
Maybe I get a nap later too !-- I started fermenting that fruit cocktail mostly to keep my yeast alive -- I use the sediment from a previous batch to inoculate a fresh batch !-- Got to rack some blueberry and that cherry wine today ( syphon off the wine and leave the sediment ) I'll maybe buy me some more yeast one day maybe?


----------



## ness (Jun 21, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Been busy with this and that.  Going to DUI school today.  It's just the start of getting my License back.  I figure by Feb.  I should have it back.  That is the month, I have to renew my ID.  Seedling are doing O:K.  Keef, before you said anything about feeding the seedling.  I went ahead and gave some of my plants a 1/8 th the dose of CaMg +.  I knew better, but I did it any how.  It seem like I have to learn the hard way.  It burn the leaves just a little, I think they are going to be alright.  I'll snap a picture later with my cell phone, see if I can get the picture to post. 

Have a nice day OFC.  420 up in here. (bong hit)


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2018)

Ness if U grow in dirt or use tap water on your plants U should never use Cal/Mag !-- There's plenty in most tap water and dirt !-- Cal/Mag is a thing for water pharmers 
Using distilled or reverse osmosis water ! -- Messing up is how we learn !-- You'll get it down soon !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 21, 2018)

You got that right Keef!
I was growing in coco only and using nutes every 3rd water but made the mistake of using cal/mag and nearly lost a few good girlz.  I have well water in limestone so NO need for the cal/mag.  Once I put them in the dirt they came right out of it.

I don't know about the fruit cocktail wine.   I was under the impression (from jailhouse wine) that there were too many preservatives in the mixed fruits to ferment without problems.
However that didn't stop the knuckleheads from trying. (And getting caught) 
I used the red wine yeast in this run of blueberry. I guess its ok but its slower than that turbo yeast. Might throw a pkt. of champiegn yeast in too. They say red wine yeast works from the bottom and the other works from the top(where the berries are)


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2018)

G -I run my fruit thru the blender then bring the mash- sugar and water to a boil for awhile to sterilize it also makes it easier for the yeast to get to fruit sugars !-- I ferment longer than U do too !-- When the fermentation slows down I clean a wire colander with bleach water and use it to scoop out most the fermented fruit -- Then add some sugar water to top the bucket off !-- Usually run it about another week after that !-- Then freeze it off !-- Takes another couple weeks to let the solids settle so I can rack it !-- I replace the liquid lost racking by topping off with fruit juice or sugar water !-- Try to keep that yeast working up until the alcohol content kills them !-- The boiling seems to take care of the preservatives


----------



## umbra (Jun 21, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello you awesome people.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 21, 2018)

Good aftenoon everyone.  Non-stop rain today so I'm stuck inside again.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 21, 2018)

It’s gonna be a hot one today in the garden...and on topa that, I had to go and make it a brew day...I do have a shade tree though...


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2018)

Rain has stopped here  or at leas5 slowed so the water is receding some !-- My face pain maybe easing up some but 
I'm not up to much yet -- I should really learned to think things thru before just jumping in -- All those seed coming up and I got no plan -- Oh well !-- Jump in and learn to swim later ain't always the best plan but it is a plan!
I thin them down after I get them sexed !-- Rose asked if I bred Purple Haze ?-- PH-X-BBSL is germing now -- I had one I lost to the white flies and/or the treatment for them !-- She had color so I know it'll be there I just gotta find it !-- Not today !-- Feel and probably look like old road kill !


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2018)

U gonna have to teach me bout making beer one day RE !-- I don't drink the nasty stuff but I may wanna make some one day !
Nick U can have that rain !--I had enough !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 21, 2018)

Keef said:


> U gonna have to teach me bout making beer one day RE !-- I don't drink the nasty stuff but I may wanna make some one day !
> Nick U can have that rain !--I had enough !


Yeah, I don’t drink the nasty stuff either. I only drink the good home brew...and a few others...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 21, 2018)

I picked a leaf eater catapillar off one of my girls the other day...been checking them daily and have not found anymore...the bastidges, I guess that’s part of growing outside...These autos sure are compact...I got another pair just getting started so maybe if I pay attention the whole grow I can get’m a little bigger...


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm looking at something called C.H.O.P. hydroponics !-- Don't quite grasp it yet !


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2018)

Went all day without saying anything about what they doing in  McAllen -- I like what happened at that ICE office in Portland but we gonna need some help to shut this thing down -- We gonna need lots of people-- People willing to bleed a little if nessesary !-- -- This ain't right and I have to look at myself in the mirror !--I don't know any other way !-Won't be the 1st asswhooping I ever had !-- I hate me some dam handcuffs !


----------



## ness (Jun 22, 2018)

Top of the morning OFC. (bong hit)  Keef, sure glad that rain has left TX.  Did, you get it bad? It was an aggravating day yesterday.  Today, seems it's going to be the same.  Got to get out of this frame of mine.  Time to meditate.  Still, haven't try to take pictures with cell phone camera.  Working on that today.  Burn1, I like your little pictures you post.  RE, your picture of mj looks yummy.  The alligator leaves are pretty.  Having those alligator leaves mean the plant is healthy, right?  My, seedling have the alligator leafs.  Need, coffee and a bowl.  Then, water the little devils.


----------



## ness (Jun 22, 2018)

Keef, I have well water, but it's tapped into a nice spring.  Tj was told it was one of the best spring water around.  Been, meaning to get it tested.  What happens if you boil the water before using?  I know it done not take out the mineral when you boil it.  But, it does get rid of the bacteria, and bugs.  I can't buy distilled because I don't want the attention.  I guess, I could go to different stores that would help me.  Thinking of saving for one of those filter watering filters for ROS.  That's in the future.  Time to go outside before it gets to hot. (bolt)


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello Fellow gardeners.  It is a great day to have a great day!


----------



## thegloman (Jun 22, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
I'm going to be harvesting these 2 GT X BOC X BBSL soon and I need some pointers on drying and curing.
I've been afraid of over drying in the past and ended up getting mold in the jars.
Does anybody here use those bovida humidity packs?
How dry should the buds be before jarring them?


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 22, 2018)

G'day folks. Keef its still raining cats an dogs here.  We could do with less.  I can see why you was flooded.  Glo,  in the short,  I hate Bovida packs.  In the lil more detailed, here's what I do.  I hang em on the stem but rough trimmed.  I do my best to maintain humidity at roughly 50% and in the summer at 75-76 degrees that usually takes about 5-6 days.  Then I cut it off the stems and put it in plastic bins to "sweat".  I open the bins about 2-3 times a day until the buds are nice and crisp.  Then you can jar em right on up.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 22, 2018)

You will have a tough time getting fresh bud into a jar in under a month if you plan on storing it for any length of time.  And every time I ever used a bovida pack on my nice jar cured bud, it turned nice crisp buds into these spongey mushy things I hated.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 22, 2018)

My opinion is only mine but I think bovida packs are good for making brickweed looks better then it is.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 22, 2018)

Awright OFC! Cleaned up all my messes from yesterday’s bizness and it’s Friday afternoon...I’m high and I’m off....


----------



## yarddog (Jun 22, 2018)

i had mold problems using bovida 68's


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 22, 2018)

It’s about 98 degrees out there in the garden...notice I said “out there” and out there, I ain’t...I’m thinkin that may be a contributing factor to the small stature of my plants...it’s been nearing this temp now for several weeks...I go thru the garden in the afternoon, just to make sure nothing is weeping but I’m inside soon after...


----------



## umbra (Jun 22, 2018)

We finished early, 104 in Fresno


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2018)

Box is about 2 weeks into bloom and the sprouts starting to get complicated !


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2018)

Gloman about drying-- Humidity in my grow room runs about 47-50 % all da time since I got no exposed water -- So when I harvest I trim green then hang the plant from my light rack !-- After about a week or so when they feel dry ( but I know they not )-- I trim the bud off the stalk and put the bud loosely in a jar !-- Without a lid !-- I turn the jar upside down and dump them in an empty jar every  day or 2 at first -- More often early then less often as they dry more -- When I think they dry I put a lid on and burp them once in awhile but always look for any moisture on the glass of the jar and turn them by dumping them in another jar so what was on the bottom is now at the top  !-- I have any doubt I take the lid back off for a few days !-- Did any of that make any sense ?--I been running low on weed but ran across a chunk of hash and it is good hash !
Ness --well water will work great use it right out the tap !-- Don't worry about bacteria might be in it -- It's plenty clean !-- I add thousands of kinds of beneficial bacteria to my boxes !-- There lots of kinds of water pharming but U either run a live reservoir or a chemical reservoir !-- Mine is alive with good bugs !-- You'll do just fine out the tap !


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't have my girl from these yet !-- Don't say nothing !-- I got a head injury !-- Why not ?- The rune stones and the tarot cards both say -- DO IT !-- Who am I to doubt the oracles?


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2018)

Was it Gloman said he wanted to set up a place to do some breeding ?-- Cuz dat sheet will give U  headaches !-- I kinda got several different things going on at the same time -- I ain't no breeder -  -- All I know bout breeding comes from 2 years of high school FFA !
Bet they never woulda thunk I'd remember what hybrid vigor  meant but I do !
Anyway -- I got a problem !-- I want a fine lemon !--
I got seed to 3 lemons -- Squish-x- Oregon Lemon-- Which I bred to BlackBerry Snow Lotus-- And I got this triple lemon sprouting right now !--
That is good hash !
Wait I got S-x-OL bred to B.B. King too !--
Anyway just because I cut a girl out the herd don't mean they all like her !-- So U gotta be willing to smoke a lot of weed and and maybe go thru several girls from each cross to find what U looking for !-- I'm a cloner so I'm looking for that one plant !-- Got no way to test except the pipe !-- Got to rely on what it do to me !-- Like an Easter egg hunt and some them eggs are gold !-Except to me ? -- It ain't the golden eggs I want !-- I want the goose that lay them golden eggs !
- Surrender to the Madness !--
It's the luck of the draw but when U find what U looking for she still got to be alive to clone !-- If she is ?- An angel get it's wings !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2018)

And another thing !-- Screw some boveda  packs !- It's about time someone invent a strip U put in a jar that tells U the humidity in the jar all the time !-- No more guessing  !-- Maybe some kind of color changing sheet like a thermometer except for humidity !


----------



## umbra (Jun 23, 2018)

lol

http://www.midwestgrowkits.com/supplies.html


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- It's dark !-- When the old body says get up ?-- Just do it !-- Umbra I can see a use for those but they way to expensive and they won't fit on a turkey bag !-- Another thing ?-- Sometimes it's best not to know much about some things!-- Might be a few people ordering  them some lids this morning !
Wake and Bake-- Let's do this day !-- Yesterday I didn't do nothing !--( that I'll ever be able to take credit for !) 
Still dark out there !


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Thank you, Keef, that helps.  Wake and Bake it is. I took pictures of the small crop on cell, now I got to learn how to post them.  I'm looking up the manual for the camera today.  Rose, good morning, you got your coffee and bowl going yet.  (joint, pass, pass)


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2018)

Thursday, when I went to take a test to get into DUI class.  I met some of the people, and I'm telling you,  They were straight up forward on being gay.  And, this one lady talk about smoking pot.   I think it was entrapment.  I didn't say nothing.  And, to top it off the person who ran the DUI school, also works at my clinic, I go to and they test my urine.  Come to think of it.  They have tested my urine twice and I know it test +.  I sure am not looking forward to any trouble.  I do use mj for sleep, but I don't think that is enough to get a MML.


----------



## umbra (Jun 23, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Another hot one on the way. I have tons to do and not enough time or energy


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2018)

Morning Ness !
Have I ever shown U guys how I have to get seed into a water pharm without any dirt ?
I germ them in the biofoam block like U see in that pic from yesterday-- I try to get them into a neopreme collar and basket soon as I can cause once they there things are kinda on automatic!-- Young sprouts are delicate and can dry out and they die if U ain't watching all the time ! Anyway  as U can see from this plant it is small and the tap  root wasn't very long so I used scissors to make a scoop in the bottom of the neopreme collar so the root was exposed to the spray better !-- I got this one locked in now and can pretty much forget about it !
This be the result of not being able to decide which blueberry was better --So I combined them !--  Both from Umbra !- -( GDP-X-BPU) -x --( BPU -x- B.B.)  - 







The one he calls B.B. King !


----------



## umbra (Jun 23, 2018)

3 weeks in


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2018)

Got my errands run !-- Maybe some yard work this evening but we in the 90s headed for triple digits !-- Umbra I like the size your plants are when U flip !-- Gonna take me a couple months to get this mess sexed and running so I be running small plants for awhile yet  !-- I'm getting there !-- 
When Texas rolls over I'm be pretty much ready to come at them with what I got !-- Maybe I been breeding dank to dank to dank cause I know these people !-- Varieties born and bred in Texas from the best I could lay hands on!-- Given the choice they'll have to try the  Texas stuff and that's all I need ! -- Ya'll keep your eyes open for a Texas shaped Gummy mold !-- Any mold I can use to make edibles that is Texas themed !-- Got a thought about moon rocks shaped that way too !-- That prime bud don't have to be in one piece and if I break it up I can make consist sized "Texas Rocks " !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2018)

Texas mostly don't even know things like this exist !-- These too weak -- I think 25 mg each would be better!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 23, 2018)

Keef, there is only one slight flaw in your plan.  You think doses like a seasoned stoner.  Texas try that stuff and howl at the moon, or else they be in the corner wimpering.  You need to develop a nice get by everday plant with enough variety to keep em interested.  Dope that leaves you a dope is getting to be commonplace, even here in the middle of nowhere.  Hillbillies kin grow 'em some dope.


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2018)

No doubt Nick !-- I think the first thing Texas gonna do is loosen up on mmj and leave recreational for another time !-- Right now the plan is hash oil carts and shelf ready  packaged products -- I'm work the mmj angle !-- different levels of THC and CBD mixed -- Hopefully I can find a place for Liquid Weed --my 50% hash oil e-cig carts ! Us seniors gonna always perfer flowers and I can switch to that or anything else any time  younger users gonna want different products !-- Probably gonna be restrictions on where people can use -- I think the carts gonna be a big hit with a large market share!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 23, 2018)

I'd like to find a Sativa/Indica mix that ran around 17% for getting through the day.  Needs to have pain management but at the same time I need my head clear.  I'm guessing' 60-40 or maybe 65 - 45 but I don't have a clue other'n hit or miss kinda like you do.  I'm thinking of resurrecting my old phillipine strain of thai weed and breeding it to Roses BBxVal  and NLxVal.  See how that comes out.  It still has the best Sativa high I've ever had. ( the Thai that is) Problem is it goes 13-16 weeks indoors


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2018)

Nick --I didn't know U still had that Thai !-- Do it !-- either one of those crosses should throw some different phenotypes -- Probably some that will finish fast and still give U what U want !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2018)

It appears that risky thing I did dropping a dime on Ole Keef for growing that devil weed accomplished what I wanted -- I do believe I got my foot in the door on the ground floor !-- It would not be good to say more than that yet !-- I have a story maybe I can tell one day !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi Guys! Busy weekend for me.  Time to roll one and get on with the day.





Talk to you guys soon.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 23, 2018)

I have about a dozen seeds or so of it.  When I got robbed my safe was stolen.  All of my seed stash was in that safe so most of it is gone but I had given some seeds to a friend and he gave 'em back because of the slow grow.  I dunno though 'cause I'm getting used to these quick producers.  This Blueberry gum I got growing is finished, I'm just letting her flush out until Monday.  She's currently at day 53 and the stems are about to break shes so done.  Why can't everything run like that?


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2018)

I know Nick !-- I talk about my Indicas but I got some hybrids that finish in about 60 days -- U absolutely right about some flavor and variety for the masses !-- Chocolate -- Blueberry--After a good lemon now -- I like my Master Kush has kind of a coffee tobacco flavor !-- Then there's Umbra's GT-X-BOC  ("V ") -- Nurse Larry -- and some others that got a terp trick !-- What is that flavor ?-- I'm waiting for some feed back from the Gloman about that "V" with a BBSL dad!-- Something is happening as it ages -- and I'm still on the hunt !


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2018)

Musta been a line in the sand one them red lines or whatever U wanna call it --crossed in McAllen !-- They is a mess of very angry people down in there today !--


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 23, 2018)

I used to be a seed hoarder back in the day.  Lousy downtown dirt brown bag seeds.  I had an enormous stash.  One day I realized I would never grow them.  I unsealed about a pound of seeds one morning and took a drive out to a nearby wildlife refuge.  I rolled down some dirt roads and some roads were not much more than a path.  I found some out of the way places in the wetlands of this refuge to plant those seeds.   I just did not want to throw them out.  ha ha  I kinda forgot about it.  Almost a year later I read in the papers about marijuana being found growing in that refuge in that area and the sheriffs having to use boats to get to most of it out of there.  They found no growers camp or any growers when they went in and removed the plants. I always wonder to this day if those were my seeds that grew those plants.  Ah memory lane..  lol


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2018)

I get them mothers wet !-- So maybe I got a problem ?--and sprouts out the Ying yang !-- Why ya'll let me do that ?-- Let's just use a round number of say 60 and they still popping !-- So I hope to get maybe 15-20 girls -- Keep the best and leave the rest !
Anyway this gonna get complicated !-- V - Nurse Larry -- BOC -- They back in the house !-- I do not have a clue where this is going but we getting there real quick !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey ya’ll, hottest day of the year so far I’d say...but now it’s coolin off pretty good. Think I’ll go outside and smoke one...


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 24, 2018)

I went out socializing this evening.  Had to catch up on the local news.  They just started issuing narcan or whatever the heroin/fentynal  recovery drug is, to all the 1st responders around here.  I'm really not much feeling it any more. I like living up here, I have ducks and birds and fish and critters, fresh polution free water, clean skies.  Kind of environment you would think is perfect.  Unfortunately I'm finding over the last 20 years oxy turned about 1 in a dozen into addicts  and now those people are spreading like cancer.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 24, 2018)

We were talking about terps an flavors an stuff, I just opened this jar of nurse.  I last opened it in January I think.   Rose asked one time what we thought the flavor I guess,  anyways, didja ever smell a brand new Gibson when you first opened the case ? Old school shellac and hide glue


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- O-dark-30 -- Making grandpa noises dis morning --
Nick I know bout the opiates 1st hand !-- Narcan reverses the opiate -- Sure it will reverse an overdose and save a life but U don't want to watch what happens next !-- A person goes from unresponsive overdosed to screaming  withdrawals instantly  !-- People want to die just to make it stop !-- With opiates it goes from using to get high to taking your medicine so U won't get sick --real fast !
A little taste of  withdrawls and U get The Blues of Desperation -- Life becomes running from the withdrawals !
The Wake and Bake has commenced !--
I gotta try to make some sense out that mess I created in the grow room -- Over 60 sprouts and counting !-- I want the best half dozen !


----------



## yarddog (Jun 24, 2018)

Morning folks. 
Ness, I sent you a pm    Didn't know if you had seen it yet.


----------



## ness (Jun 24, 2018)

Good morning,
Yarddog, I don't know how to get the pm.  I'll look for it.  Have a good day.


----------



## ness (Jun 24, 2018)

Good morning, OFC.  Day is good so far.  Got to run into town.  Wake and Bake.


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2018)

Ness don't feel bad I haven't even tried to get into the PM system yet either
Gloman I don't see a problem fermenting fruit cocktail-- The airlock on that bucket be doing a tap dance back there this morning !-- So the only question I got is how's it gonna taste ?-- I think8ny about filtering some blueberry thru charcoal-- Can U tell me again how U did that with shine ?--U think it would work with my wine ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2018)

Good morning, nice to hear all that is going on. Nick, i know you live in paradise in many ways. So beautiful. Opiates have hurt your are more than some.  
Ness, see the envelope up in the top right hand corner. Click on that.  Good morning to you, and you too YD. 
Umbra did you get all your work done?
We are off to breakfast with friends, I am afraid i already smoked to much of ghost train haze and bud beat me in to the shower.  Keef. hi.


----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Rose, no I didn't but the important things I guess. I bought a new chest freezer and it was being delivered at 7 am yesterday. I had a few Tupper wear containers of weed and a few paper shopping bags full of untrimmed buds, hash press, tinctures, and rso laying around the living room. So thought cleaning some was in order. Freezer is big enough for a body. Half is full of weed, lol.
That ghost train haze is tasty. I'm smoking some squish


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Good afternoon you awesome people!    I am off to San Francisco to see a blues show tonight.   Another busy day for me.






Talk to you guys later.


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2018)

Greetings from McAllen !-- Enjoy the show Burnin1 -- I'm jealous Umbra ! Wish I had a freezer full of weed !-- It's a good thing that the Texas Republican party has indorsed legalization but to win in Texas U got to get at least a portion of the Hispanic vote -- There will be none of that in November !-- OK then let's see if I can still take an asswhooping !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 24, 2018)

Good morning fellow old people.  Just finished a joint of 5 month cured NL.  I lit a second one and forgot to hit it.  Tried three times and gave up.  I'm gonna go out and travel a bit today since it is finally quit raining.  

Can anyone say where the best deal is on the Magic butter machine is these days?


----------



## thegloman (Jun 24, 2018)

Howdy y'all
Out of data so I can only check in when near a hot spot.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2018)

St Nick, this is the lowest i have found it.https://www.ebay.com/p/MagicalButte...tor-Machine/901256639?iid=263773528207&chn=ps


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 24, 2018)

Decided to stay home after all. I got to much to do around here. Besides, lotsa stores here are closed on Sunday here.  Thenks Rose,  I put it on order.  My rice cooker lost its mind.  Went hot and stayed hot so I need an upgrade.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2018)

Mine has been a great little machine. And the company is awesome to help if you need it.


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2018)

Home early !-- Stiff and not moving so good  !-- Can't even call it a war wound  !-- Old man wasn't watching where he going -- tripped and fell !-- Oh !--I'm be so sore later !-- I'm getting too old for dis sheet !


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2018)

Pharm lives !-- Rose is there anything I need to know about that Larry OG-x- OG ?-- Umbra -- Bon Ton Roulette in da house -- I got a couple little ones and one those triple lemons U bred !-- '79 X-mas Tree plant from Giggy lives too !-- I got a mess but I get it sorted out maybe after I can move a little better !-- Probably be spending lots of time in my easy chair next couple days !-- May not have taken a beating but I sure feel like I did !-- Pharm gonna be mostly on it's own for a few days!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 24, 2018)

I am harvesting tonight and I have 4 more to squeeze into the flower room.  Have to do a little re-arranging.  The good news is In the next 3 weeks I have 3 more coming out of there.


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2018)

Go Nick !-- That taking a whole room at once is just too much trimming to get slammed with at once !-- U was talking about Da Nurse this morning ?-- I got babies of the original and her grand baby growing back there !--( NL-x- BBSL)-x- B.B.King !-- BBSL did a number on that girl -- She hard core but that Snow Lotus is dominate !-- That's kinda why I bred with that B.B. -- It tends to be dominate in crosses too so I let them work it out and see what I get ?
I'm looking for a male out this mess I got !-- Snow Desiel -x- BBSL to go with my High CBD male in CBD Crew-x- Valentine -- I got a couple those Blueberry-x- Valentine up too !-- 2 boxes of 34 grow hole each and I got over flow !
Might sound crazy to start all those seed but I'm hunting !-- What for ?-- I'll know it when I find it !
Happy Trimming !
Trimming is what makes me think more and more about turning most everything into hash and pressing it for hash oil carts -- Try to eliminate as much trimming as I can!


----------



## ness (Jun 24, 2018)

Good evening OFC. 
Rose, I hope you had a good time with friends.  I bought my first rose bush, its red.   It was mark down.  Trim it up and water and she's perking up. 
Keef, I surely like the sounds of ya fruit cocktail wine.  I have a sweet tooth.  Let's us know how it works out.   Time for you to jump into that hot tub.  For your ache and pain.  OH wait.  You'll probably boil up like a Lobster.  I'm done for the evening, so I'm kicking back with cherry drink and a bowl of Zomie Kush, cheers.


----------



## ness (Jun 24, 2018)

Bought me a lighter today.  It's fillable, it's yellow with red and green skulls.  Stooped lighter they make these day.  Are a joke.  I want to invested in those lighter wicks they have for lighting up.


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2018)

Ness I need to turn that thing on and warm it up -- It hadn't crossed my mind yet !--That might help later '-too hot right now - bout 100 degrees out there now !- Glad U got some smoke ! -About sweet wine ?-- That is tricky !-- but I can do it --but it will be strong wine !-- Maybe when I get this finished I send U a bottle ? -- Let me wait and see what I got to work with 1st !-- The blueberry wine I make is not very sweet at all !-- It's more of a dry type Merlot for sipping at room temp !-- but my stuff is stronger than wine U can buy and It is not a fizzy wine !


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2018)

My  dirty dozen -- subject to change !-- In no order

Squish -x-Oregon Lemon
Mazar-i-Shariff
Master Kush
(WI-X-BBSL) -- The White -x- Nepal Indica -- x- BBSL
SR91- (Mazar-i-Shariff-x BBSL)--  Sangarara Reserve -x- 91 Dragons outta Peru .
Snow Desiel-x- BBSL  ( My Big Pink)
(GDP-X BPU)-x- (B.B. King )- (blueberry)
Nurse Larry
Box of Chocolate
"V"-- ( Golden Ticket -x - BOC)
Purple Haze
AK 48 -x- BBSL
NS-X - ( Mazar-x-BBSL)-- Barney's Farm Nightshade

Got high CBD cover several ways !--
Open the chute ! -- My girls wanna run !

I started all those seed recently too !-- U gotta know there is something I'm not telling U ?


----------



## ness (Jun 24, 2018)

I bet it will be tasty.  I loved my brandy back in the day.  Can't drink anymore.  It gets the best of me.  Don't miss it.  And, don't want nothing to do with it.  Thank you, though Keef.  I wish this weather would let up.  To hot for me. 

Good night OFC


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2018)

Left arm ain't working too good !--Lots of stuff hurts !- I need to get better soon !-- Cause I'm going back next weekend if I can !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2018)

Good morning all,
Re, how did you get that guitar to be the color it is on top? It is just beautiful.

Keef, that is Larry Og, Nurse larry's dad.  Hamster Lewis grew Larry out a million times and was his favorite. Pretty strong indica is taken amber. 

Ness glad you got a red rose, i hope she does well for you. Glad you don't drink either if it gives you problems. I have never really drank. I tried for two years in Alaska to find a drink that didn't make me sick, i gave up. Haven't had even a taste in 45 years. yuck.  that is why i am such a pot head. We had a nice breakfast yesterday, old friends.
Gloman, see ya when you have more whatever that was.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Good day everyone!


----------



## Keef (Jun 25, 2018)

It hurts !-- I could use a dose of that morphine like I used to take but I know better!
Am I going tohell for this ?


----------



## yarddog (Jun 25, 2018)

Morning folks.   
Split my cheek this morning at work.   Left work to get it stitched up.   Great start to a new week. 
@ness please try and check your  pm.    See the envelope at the top right of the picture?    Click on that and click on the message.


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Yarddog, I check my pm and I replied I though.  I will try again.  Thank you


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2018)

Good morning everyone.  Cooling off a bit today, on 97. This week going to be record hot. 110 by weekend. Gallon of water and 8 pack of Gatorade. Staying out of sun as much as possible


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 25, 2018)

Our predicted hi up here is about 95... We got a little bit’o delta breeze last night...calm and heating up this morning though...if it gets much hotter than the predicted, I think we take a little excursion up the hill and find something near a creek to hang out...Good day to you all...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 25, 2018)

@Keef you better start saving for that trim machine!!!


----------



## Keef (Jun 25, 2018)

Oh !-- I didn't know that would hurt too ?-- Dam it sux getting old !--
Bout how many varieties they carry at one them weed stores like ya'll got ?
RE -- U reacon that might be enough for a modest warehouse ?-- I mean they got to be sexed and grown out & cloned just to see what they got !-- I got a couple more months yet then I'll hitch my team up and come on up outta here !-- Then maybe I can start growing some weed ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 25, 2018)

Still need a good cherry and grape - Not something that just has the word in it's name -- Something that when U take a toke U know what flavor it is !-- Don't care what the name is -- Need to be indica or mostly indica although hybrids that finish in bout 60 days will work long as they don't stretch too much !-- Any thoughts along that line ? -- Do I need an orange or other citrus?-- I got lemon !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey everybody!  I been busy, took down a blueberry gum yesterday and left her base with enough to re-veg her I hope.  I loaded up the flower room last night and today I went into my veg room with some pruners and took the top 6 or 8 inches of every branch of every plant in there.  Some of 'em I took more.  If any of ya lived close by I probably have about 150-200 prime clones worth of stuff thats going down the river tonite!


----------



## Keef (Jun 25, 2018)

Nick got that disease like me ! -- Maybe he can save himself it's too late for me !
Hey if U was gonna stock a mythical MMJ Pharmacy what kind of varieties would be in it ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2018)

Keef go on to Leafly.com and find dispensaries and read the menu. Way too many to post here. Everything, they have everything 

Yardog, what happened to your face?  I hope you are ok.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 25, 2018)

Keef, I know you ambitious but you gotta have one heck of a production to supply a dispensary.  I think you need to try purple urkle.  Not sure who did it but I got into some this weekend and I was impressed.  Wasn't killer weed but very very tasty


----------



## Keef (Jun 25, 2018)

I can do that Rose I was just looking for some favs and staples -- I can pull up free state pharmacy menus to see what they offer too ! I was looking for a --This one would have to be there !-- Over 13,000 varieties -- I can't grow them all-- If U were gonna be slap in the middle of opening up a virgin market in -say Texas ?-- If U were gonna put up some stock ahead of time then U have to have a plan of some kind ! --Besides the grow itself --  There's drying and processing stations got to be worked out and set up -- Packaging and packaging stations -- Trimming --A place to make hash  --Rosen Press tech to set up for hash oil carts and other applications   - RSO -- Gummies-- lollipops --and other edibles-- I had a vision !
Yes it would take a nice sized operation RE !-- Somebody got to do it !--
Why not me ?--It is what I want to do !-and -  I don't play fair anyway !-- I already pulled that Hail Mary blitz on any pro weed organizations -- They know Home Boy is here !
Lots of Business people see the financial opportunities of what's gonna happen in Texas but don't know squat about weed !-I do !-- Many gonna take the cheap route and hire growers and U get what U pay for ! -- Texas is a bigass place -- I can pull this off !-- Ain't much different from fishing -- Right kind of bait at the right place at the right time and U just might catch something !
Everybody and they momma gonna come out the wood work claiming they been growing weed forever-but very few  got it documented like me !-- -- I do and  I know a few Old Farts who can grow they assoff  too ! --


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 25, 2018)

Keef, I have yet to set foot in a dispensary...my wife got her permit but I never did. And now that there are adult use stores, I just haven’t had the opportunity to check one out. There are none in my little town and I guess I’d have to go down to Sacramento and have just not needed to. I don’t like going to sac anyway...besides, I can grow my own and it works....


----------



## yarddog (Jun 25, 2018)

Ness, i got your email.   awesome.
Rose, i hit the corner of a car door when i was getting up off the floor this morning.  smacked it pretty good.   split it about an inch long.   still doesn't hurt.   i guess i have a high tolerance for pain.     it will heal soon, just didn't want to go the the workers comp dr. lol. know what i mean??


----------



## yarddog (Jun 25, 2018)

its been a hell of a day.   i could break my hand punching a wall right about now.   I feel like the bull that has his sack tied up at the rodeo. just itching for someone to start something.  everyone has a breaking point, and i reckon i am close to mine for the moment.  i really need a few days off. from everything. work, life.   i need to get on my bike and ride for a few days and get my mind back right.  no time for such pipe dreams though.
some days i just feel like ******* something or someone up.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2018)

Yes, I know what you mean YD, i hope you are ok.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 25, 2018)

I bought myself a new old truck.  Harley is mad at me.  He needs help to get in.


----------



## Keef (Jun 25, 2018)

Wait till U get old Dog --The pain ?-- She catch up to U later !

I took a nap and woke up not being able to  turn my head so I got a heat pack  on it!-- I gotta be able to move better than this by Sunday so I can go back to the Valley !


----------



## Budlight (Jun 26, 2018)

Good morning everyone I feel you Keef on the getting old part one minute I can move this way  or that way and the  next minute my body saying nope you have  already   use that move up today  got an email confirmation saying that my copy cat genetics strawberry shortcake is in the mail pretty excited for these ones  hope everyone’s off to an excellent start  really sorry to hear about your cheek your dog I sure hope your day gets better my friend


----------



## Budlight (Jun 26, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> I bought myself a new old truck.  Harley is mad at me.  He needs help to get in.


 What did you get my friend New Old trucks are the best


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Good morning friends.
I have days like that Yard Dog.   Hang in there. Things will get better.
Did you buy an old truck St Nick?  I had a 1960 Ford F1 for years.  Hardly ever drove it.  Spent more time fixing up than I did driving it.  I sure did love that truck.
It is so exciting to grow a new strain.  I wish you the best grow ever with those seeds Budlight.

Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2018)

Still stove up some -- Moving slow and making grandpa noises -- but I'm healing --slowly -- I know a little about "The Rage " Dog -- Not the first time I said it but U need to be on an edible or caps regularly -- It won't stop it but it won't be as bad -- Gonna be hot and humid again today -- The mosquitos starting to show up now -- I'm stay inside and down so I can heal -- Back in the day my Tae-Kwon-Do teach when I first started told me -- 1st thing I teach U is how to fall -- U look like U be hitting the mat a lot !-- I didn't fall too good this time !


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2018)

Another thing ?-- That cannabis derived drug the FDA just approved-- I'm missing something here --Is weed  Schedule 1 or not ?-- It can't be both !
Looks like I got a new Box of Chocolate girl -- After my Hershey Bar plant !


----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2018)

Good morning OFC
It seems, I missed a day.
Thank you, Rose.  I have a red rose.  I'll snap a picture later.  I don't know what kind it is, because I lost the tag.
Burn 1, that's to funny, the Monday morning cat.
Keef, nice set up, can't wait to see them grow.  My outside OG Kush has bud root.  Well, time to get ready to go to the big city.  Sure, glad it's not NY.
Have a good day, OFC (bolt)


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2018)

I miss a day once in awhile too Ness !-- No big deal !
I think maybe it's coming up on time to learn to make feminized seed ? -- If I woulda known what I would be facing if  I took up that Tetraploid challenge I might made a different decision !-- I been dragging my feet -- Got to have that coffee can full of feminized seed before I kick it in earnest-- U got any idea how much a coffee can full of top shelf feminized seed would cost ?-- Gotta make your own just ain't no other way !-- So I gotta learn to make them  myself ?-- Growing fine weed in the belly of the prohibition beast ain't enough ?  -- No ! --He got to get all brain damaged and say -- I can do it ! -- If it was easy I guess everybody would be doing it ?-- It's the only unexplored land in weed country !
Is it too much to want exclusive control of some highly desirable plants ?- A monopoly if U please ?


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Years ago I bought an ounce of Blue Dream at a dispensary that was priced incredibly low.   The buds looked and smelled great. The Budtender at the dispensary told me there were seeds in some of the buds.  Which is why they had to price it so low. I thought  wow  bonus!  lol  I only found 6 seeds in that ounce. I popped the seeds and when I went 12/12 on them they all came out female.  Probably the best Blue Dream I have ever smoked.  Those were killer feminized seeds.


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2018)

Burnin 1-- One day if U want I'll send U some seed to do a test grow for me ? - What kinda stuff U like ? -- Most lean to indica -- Gloman growing a mess of them out for me!-- Most be stuff I bred from seed that came from the OFC !-- They be steam rollers and mind mowers !-- Ain't that much free state weed make it down here but from what I can tell ?-- My girls can hold they own ! 
Bud -- I ain't forgot about your seed -- I'll get them there eventually !-- I'm be down for a few more days !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 26, 2018)

Howdey y'all
I stopped by the library to check in for a few.
I don't have internet and I'm limited on my Obama phone.
getting ready to harvest my indoor girlz.  Trich's are all cloudy with only a few amber.  
I'm hoping it wont be too couch locky. 
Hope you're all doing well.
check back in when I can.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 26, 2018)

Keef
Them seed I got from you are making MONSTERS!
I've already had to cut 2-3' off all of them in the greenhouse and they still all over 6'.
Gonna have to prune again before flowering.
Steam rollers? Well that's putting it mildly.  Been years since I had any weed that I quit smoking before the doob was done.
2 or 3 hits is PLENTY!  I love em All!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Thank you so much Keef!  I am good for now.   I trimmed up my Blackberry Fire plants a few weeks ago and put the cuttings in a seed starter tray.   I have 5 or 6 clones now that I don't know what to do with.  lol  I guess I may start my indoor grow down in my shop again and try to keep it cool in there this Summer. I am changing from MH/HPS to LED so that will keep it a little cooler I hope. I have an old warehouse shelving unit (4'x6') that I took the shelving out of and wrapped with reflective mylar.  I hang the lights in there and have a fan at the bottom and the top is open.  I also have a grow under my house as well that I have not used in years.  I used to grow down there in the Summers because it stays much cooler down there.  It is not so easy to get in and out of there anymore.


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2018)

U got this one ?
Nurse Larry -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus ?-- I don't remember what I sent --
3 weeks into bloom !-- She don't play !


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2018)

Burnin1 -- Yeah U need some LEDS!-- I fight heat 9 months out the year !

Gloman-- Just wait until U shake some hash out of it !-- Any of them !-Make U crazy as me !--- That BBSL male did me right!


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2018)

Fermentation of the Fruit Cocktail wine starting to slow down -- Couple more days then I'll freeze that 5 gallons down to about one gallon it -- -- Sweeten it with some Heavy Syrup out some fruit cocktail !Gonna be good !-- I already know !-- Probably the best fruit cocktail wine in Texas also probably the only fruit cocktail wine !-- Gonna be potent too !-- More or a brandy than wine !

Looks like I better get me one them big boxes of bullets ? When I don't like what's going on ?-- Buying bullets always makes me feel better !


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2018)

Yo Gloman  !-- Cuz U gonna need a bigger green house !-- U know that bigass B.B. King U got out back ?-- I used her brother on at least half dozen girls and I got seed put up !
Like (AK 48 x BBSL)-x B.B King  -- Ain't no telling what's gonna come out that BBSL - B.B. King terp dominance battle !-- The AK and BBSL will assure it is a fast finisher and hopefully the terp battle will also throw a spray of phenotypes !
In my book U don't know what U got till it take the pipe test and it better still be alive !-- This will be about terps the potency is a given!


----------



## umbra (Jun 26, 2018)

Another hot one, done and won. Time to hit the pool. Later


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2018)

Good for U Umbra !
Rose I been doing some reading -- This Larry OG ?-- I think I can work with that !-- When I first grew Nurse Larry I got 2 phenos --The Medicine Woman pheno and the   One made ball bud that I had never seen before I think U said it was the Larry pheno ? -- What's the chance that ball bud trait will show up in these Larry OG babies I got ? -


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm done with plans !-- U get it all figured out and a BOC boy shows up !-- I'm keep him !-- I got Charlie my high CBD boy --  I put him back in veg if he don't hermie in the next few days !-- What am I gonna do with him ?-- First I'll breed him to a BOC girl to make sure I got enough seed a Hershey Bar !-- Umbra's Golden Ticket-x- BOC sure turned out nice ! -- So new plan ?-- No plan!-- Just go buckwild and see what happens ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2018)

I have seen the larry pheno more often than the MW. I would guess 50 %.  I just tasted some medicine women pheno a friend of mine grew out, oh man, i miss her I love that smoke.
I hope everyone is as stoned as appropriate.  Planted some seeds Umbra, thank you.


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2018)

Other Keef started a mess of seed too !-- Over 60 sprouts up and in aero !-- Gonna be some brutal culling to get down to the best half dozen !-- It'll be late fall before I get it straightened out !-- It'll be -- U stretch too much U outta here !-- U with the flimsy stem !-- Out !-- Looking to keep "Trick Weed " -- Plants with a highly desirable trait !-- I got absolutely no problem sacrificing 60 small plants to find half dozen extraordinary specimens to clone ! -- I got some Trick Weed already !--Snow Desiel-x- BBSL will light U up in waves!-Ain't the only one either !- First thing I do is ask the plant-- What makes U special ?--


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2018)

I seen this movie before !-I thought " Idiocracy " was coming on !--but No !-  Lots of cops--Fire hoses - Lots of blood and attack dogs - Marching across that Bridge to Selma-- Some convention in 69  in Detroit ? or Chicago ?--4 dead in Ohio ? --Tricky - Dicky and the pardon ?-- Must be a remake ? -- Fire my pipe up and put some blues on ! --I don't need to be reminded of those days !--


----------



## yarddog (Jun 27, 2018)

Grew out two nurse Larry.     Both tall plants.   Both look like males but I like to wait and be sure.   Looks like I'll drop a few more beans.


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- I think I might live to run again !-- That don't mean I'm getting around like a spring chicken!-- Still making grandpa noises and moving a little slow .--
Dog-- NL do stretch a little -- There's the 2 phenos I know about one a little shorter more compact with less stretch and the other sounds like what U got-- Waldo that BBSL males I bred her to did a job on NL !-- She nothing like she was -- I lost my original Medicine Woman pheno of NL in the bug wars but Rose send me some more seed and I got babies !
Checking the pH in my boxes-- It was climbing as water level dropped -- 7.0 !-- I need to catch it before it gets that high !--7.0 is too high for weed to grow it's best !-- Be down to between 5.6 and 6.2 soon !

And another thing !-- U know I use my bloom nute formula when I start a box ?-- I then run a whole 2 month bloom cycle only topping off with just RO water -- It works but I'll feel better when I set up a real grow and do res. changes  once a month .-- I'll get bigger harvest and healthier plants !-- U got to be a tough plant to survive in my grow !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2018)

Good morning all, oh the promise of the seed, I have renewed my love of nurse larry the medicine pheno. I will be working what NL seeds I have left to find that pheno and make more and more and more.

It is just a perfect sunny but cool morning here in the northwest. Now Canada is our enemy and if you say you smoked pot in Canada, you can't come back to the US.  I love Canada, I had a pretty good time up there a few times. Wake me when  we get our world back.


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2018)

We got this Rose !-- I got some F-1 and F2 NL seed too and  I got babies !-- NL ain't going no where !--
I just might be moving well enough by the weekend to get back out there !-- May stay local is they doing something here this weekend !-- I never been to Canada myself !
U asked if I bred Purple Haze ?-- There is her first set of children -- Yes her and Big Pink (SD-x- BBSL) there in front of her make color!-- PH -x- BBSL-- More like "Magenta Madness" !-- She not a sativa anymore !--


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 27, 2018)

Good morning guys.  It looks to be a hot one where I am today.
It is crazy that Canadians can be banned from the US for life if they admit they have used cannabis when a US border guard asks them.   Someone tell the Feds this is America and not Russia.   grrrr  
On a lighter note of all places Medical marijuana is now legal in Oklahoma.
Happy gardening!


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2018)

Don't rub it in Burnin1 !-- I'm happy for Oklahoma and jealous at the same time !-- Canada ?-- We'll have this straightened out soon !-- This is a fluke !-Just a bump in the road !-- A shame that will be cast into the trash heap of history shortly !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 27, 2018)

Here's one of the BB King.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 27, 2018)

Good morning ofc...did I miss something...oh never mind it’s wednesday...off to feed the old folks and stretch the legs with a couple dogs...supposed to be mid to upper 80’s today...I don’t mind that...Rose, that Blueberry/V been making me sleep like a baby...isn’t that a mostly Sativa strain?..


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2018)

Work it Gloman !-- That fine blueberry smoke right there !
She'll give U quality and quantity !
So maybe someone explain to me so I can understand better ?-- General Bouregard and his peeps  would put each and everyone of us in jail if he had his way --Free state and prohibition state he don't care !-Why is speaking out against him and his kind wrong ?
While I'm at it !-- Give the frigging kids back ! --U -**** ****--***** --******* U *** **-***** !


----------



## giggy (Jun 27, 2018)

afternoon strangers, hope all are well. keef you got mail.


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2018)

Giggy in da house !--Cuz just getting around to it !-- Label ain't big enough but that be it !-- Got 3 of them going so we be seeing what it got soon ! It was '89 X-mas Tree plant- right ? know my lids are dirty I switch to a clean one Wednesday!


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2018)

Right now I got some wine --tubing-- glass jugs -rubber plugs - Charcoal-- and a vacuum cleaner !--I need a funnel -- Where my knife? Putting together a quick vacuum filter device !-- Trying something new  on the brewing tip !-- Gonna be good !


----------



## giggy (Jun 27, 2018)

it's 79 x-mas bud keef, looks good. i'll try to keep tabs on it.


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2018)

I don't quit sticking my head up somebody gonna take it off !-- Umbra I still ain't gonna grow some hemp -- but like U said who would know the difference ?-- Just don't seem right calling these high CBD and high THC racehorses hemp -- but -Like U said  I'll know what it is !-- U and Rose did some good work !-- I got a breeding pair of CBD Crew's Indica -x- Valentine ----Blueberry  & Pennywise bred to to Valentine be up now !
Hemp ?-- I don't know why but I'm hate calling them hemp !-- Was it the CBD crew indica that tested 25 to 1 CBD/THC ?
I laugh at this CBD tincture that is all the rage now !--I should be able to use that  Rosen pressed CBD hash oil in so many ways and concentrations !-- RSO too !- Oklahoma rolled over so I need to get down with my bad self !-- Medical Marijuana ?-- I got that covered and know how to use it since I have to treat myself !--
79 X-mas Tree plant ?-- Cool -- The marker rubbed off on the numbers !-- I keep U posted !-- U ever get to any OK f those BBSL crosses yet ?
They will rock your world !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Good morning ofc...did I miss something...oh never mind it’s wednesday...off to feed the old folks and stretch the legs with a couple dogs...supposed to be mid to upper 80’s today...I don’t mind that...Rose, that Blueberry/V been making me sleep like a baby...isn’t that a mostly Sativa strain?..


No Blueberry is the DJ Short indica that won best indica. It is a good one and makes good medicine. I am glad it helps you sleep.  It just got a whole lot of cbd added to it. 
So i have a giant joint i have been smoking all day, it is lambs bread, chocolope and Sour Tangie... Im baked as they say. 
Hi Giggy.  Hey Gloman, that is a beauty!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 27, 2018)

Keef, I think the cbd crew indica mix is a 1:1 thc:cbd but the Valentine X it’s crossed with could be 25:1...
https://cbdcrew.org/varieties/cbd-mix/
https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/valentine-x


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2018)

I like some THC with my CBD so that will work for me -- Blueberry and Pennywise up and growing but haven't even been sexed yet -- Still got NL -x- Val in seed !-- They next !-- 
I need to grow these 2 out and see what they do first !
Box of Chocolate is a male no doubt !-- I'm let him open a couple flowers before I reveg him  -- What I got in bloom is a CBD Crew indica -x- Valentine-- Nurse Larry -x- BBSL-- White Indica-x- BBSL -- GDP-X BPU-- and Purple Haze !--
Might as well use the pollen !- Figure it out later !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2018)

Re, did you see my question about your guitar? 
 Thank you for linking those. When i bought the cbd crew indica, they didn't know what the % were I don't think. Very cool. But yes the valentine will add a ton I would think. I often ask umbra about the chances of the genetics. The Punnett Square that tells us about say eye color dominance or hair color but does it the amounts of cbd and thc? I don't know. I wish i did without having to spend the money to test everything.  I need to go take a class on botany but that still wouldn't tell us the what would happen to Valentine and Indica.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2018)

Keef, that Nurse larry V was a Larry  pheno or geno. that got hit with valentine.


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2018)

OK Rose !- So it'll stretch a little -- Still sounds good !-- Did U hear yet that a supreme Court Judge be retiring ?-- Looks like we gonna have to return to what it took to get the equal rights ammendment and be willing to bleed a little ?
I'll do my share !-- I ain't living in a world where there are 2 water fountains -- One marked for White Only and the other for "Colored " !-- Back of the bus ?-- I'll bleed before that happens again !
Just accept the racism and move on ?-
 HELLNO !


----------



## umbra (Jun 27, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning guys.  It looks to be a hot one where I am today.
> It is crazy that Canadians can be banned from the US for life if they admit they have used cannabis when a US border guard asks them.   Someone tell the Feds this is America and not Russia.   grrrr
> On a lighter note of all places Medical marijuana is now legal in Oklahoma.
> Happy gardening!


I received a text message from some friends in Okieland requesting I move there and show them how to grow dank, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2018)

I got family there that knows I grow -- I probably get that same text later -- They slow ! -- Oklahoma ain't for me !
I'm make my stand in Texas !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 27, 2018)

Rose, that picture was taken outside and probably had a little sky reflection going on or something because the color in that pic is not really right...it’s a sunburst and it is sprayed on in layers starting with a nice amber yellow all over than shading in darker ambers, reds and browns to get the burst...then it’s all done in clear lacquer, sanded and polished...
Here is a better pic...


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2018)

Umbra !--Cuz  They was just checking to see how I was doing !-- Not a mention of legalization or growing and I didn't say anything about it  either !-- That's too funny !-- Wonder how long it'll take for them to bring it up ?
I was born and raised in Texas -- I waited this long to see legal weed in my land -- I can wait a little longer !-- 3rd leg of the 4 part rotation go to bloom next Wednesday!- I need to get busy-- I need to put some stock up -- No --I need to set up a real grow in some nondescript out of the way place and get busy !-- Wait till they blow the whistle ?-- Play fair ?- Why would I do that ?--
RE - Did U have a jig and use it to steam shape the body of that guitar ?-- I'd like to look inside and see the mechanics of how the body is fastened to the neck .


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2018)

Texas don't even have to pass a law just amend the one we got and open up the list of what mmj can be used for after they convene the Texas Congress after the 1st of the year !-- 90% of the people want mmj but most including the doctors who will "Recommend "  don't  know squat about what it is or how to use it !-- It really is coming up on time to get a real grow up and running -- Lots of work to be done between now and then !-- Take 4-5 months to get all the bugs worked out a system and reach a stable production !


----------



## umbra (Jun 27, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Rose, that picture was taken outside and probably had a little sky reflection going on or something because the color in that pic is not really right...it’s a sunburst and it is sprayed on in layers starting with a nice amber yellow all over than shading in darker ambers, reds and browns to get the burst...then it’s all done in clear lacquer, sanded and polished...
> Here is a better pic...
> View attachment 249358


David Wilcox and I had a very long discussion about guitars, about his guitar that he uses on stage, and about the ultimate guitar. He took it to the next level. enjoy


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2018)

That's cool Umbra !- I don't know so much about different types of wood except firewood -- They looking in the wrong place though if they wanna find rare very old growth wood !-- U got to dive for it !-- Wonder what a couple bigass logs of that wood like they made them Stratavarious (sp) violins out of would be worth?- Probably a couple sinkers in some deep lake over there just waiting for somebody to find them ! -- Like them ancient logs they find in peat bogs sometimes -- Thousands of years old and perfectly preserved ?--
Can U tell how high I am ?-- Diving for ancient logs ?-- Got to be high ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2018)

Must be the Season of the Witch ? --


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 28, 2018)

That looks like an Olson guitar...no doubt a very nice choice...I could never afford such a nice instrument...one of the reasons I started building...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 28, 2018)

Keef said:


> That's cool Umbra !- I don't know so much about different types of wood except firewood -- They looking in the wrong place though if they wanna find rare very old growth wood !-- U got to dive for it !-- Wonder what a couple bigass logs of that wood like they made them Stratavarious (sp) violins out of would be worth?- Probably a couple sinkers in some deep lake over there just waiting for somebody to find them ! -- Like them ancient logs they find in peat bogs sometimes -- Thousands of years old and perfectly preserved ?--
> Can U tell how high I am ?-- Diving for ancient logs ?-- Got to be high ?


I’ve built guitars from sunken and retrieved logs...I had a couple,very nice pieces of coast redwood that spent some time at the bottom of a river or lake...we have access to the same wood today that mr strad had in his day...what we may not have is his understanding of the materials...actually there are violin makers today that make just as fine an instrument and I’ll bet mr strad would agree...but there are very few around made by mr strad so they are sought after...


----------



## umbra (Jun 28, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> That looks like an Olson guitar...no doubt a very nice choice...I could never afford such a nice instrument...one of the reasons I started building...


Yes its an Olson. Truly a fine instrument and a work of art. I lusted after a LoPrinzi for years. My Guild suits me just fine and my D'Angelico was worth the wait.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 28, 2018)

So here is a link to a recording I did a few (5 I think) years back. I’m a hack on the guitar and I ain’t no singer either but here is a tune by David Wilcox that I used to try and do...hopefully y’all can go there and check it out if you feel like it...
https://soundcloud.com/john-how/guitar-shopping-david-wilcox


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Awesome!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Might have to dig out the long johns got all the way down to a frigid 80 degrees last night!
Weed ain't gonna smoke itself-- Do your duty !--Wake and Bake and see what kinda trouble we can get into today !
Moving a little better today --Still stiff  -sore and slow but mostly just old man aches and pains !-- I'm jealous of U people who play music -- I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket!-- Texas waking up today to the realization  weed is legal in Oklahoma and it will happen here soon and nobody is ready yet !


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2018)

Bud porn in da morn ?


----------



## yarddog (Jun 28, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> No Blueberry is the DJ Short indica that won best indica. It is a good one and makes good medicine. I am glad it helps you sleep.  It just got a whole lot of cbd added to it.
> So i have a giant joint i have been smoking all day, it is lambs bread, chocolope and Sour Tangie... Im baked as they say.
> Hi Giggy.  Hey Gloman, that is a beauty!


i just got the dj short cut of blueberry, have three headed to bloom soon.   my wife and i both really liked the smoke.


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2018)

Good day to U Mr. Dog !-- How is the injury healing ?

I need to get online and see if I can find some 5 gallon white oak kegs !-- Some people prepare for an economic collapse by putting up all sorts of survival food and supplies-- My thought is ya'll put up plenty of the good stuff-- I grow weed and make a little liqour so we do some trading if things ever get like that ?-- 4 gallons blueberry 0n the right -- 2 gallons of cherry and 5 gallon bucket of that infamous Fruit Cocktail wine !-- Eventually I suppose I should put together a little still and just make fruit brandy ?--Trying to get my mind right for a Watermelon Wine run !-- U get it right it is outstanding but if U don't ?- It's not very good !
I wonder sometimes if there are other things that would work well in a grow room environment ?-- Some questions though are best left unasked !


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2018)

Is it too early to be this high ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2018)

Well what a treat to come in here and learn about guitars. RE, love yours and your music. Just lovely, thank you so much for sharing. Very calming and wonderful.  
Umbra, cool video.  YD, did i send you cbd bb? I hope so.
I hurt my hand a few days ago trying to get a sprinkler off a hose. I may need a film, it is throbbing. maybe a splint?


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2018)

Splint it Rose !-- It need to rest so it can heal !
I guess I won't be getting much bud from this one ?-- BOC -- Think I'll call him Hershey !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 28, 2018)

Good morning Troopers!  Not much to say this morning.  I hurt


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Good morning guys!
Keef, I may need to get a jacket today.  It is 81 degrees here right now.  brrrr
I have played 3 instruments in my younger days. My fingers don't work so well anymore and I cant  carry a tune either.  I sure appreciate those that can.





Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2018)

Sorry you hurt Nick, do you need to smoke some medicine? I do. 
Keef i think it is my middle finger knuckle the one in your hand? How would i splint it or rather how would bud splint it?


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Sorry about your pain Nick.   I hope you some good medicine.   Pain is an everyday thing in my life now.  I feel for you.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Rose that is a painful place to have an injury.  I hope things heal quickly.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Keef  I think I know why the Texas Republican Party is changing it's stance on cannabis.

I hope more people will  have the guts to try to change the status quo in other States in regards to cannabis.


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2018)

Rose -- U can tape to the finger next to it - Not much else U can do -- Try not to use the hand much !-- Be lazy for a day !-- My face starting to bother me some - Weather must be changing ?
RE-- I saw a sign of change this morning on the local news -- Po-Po chased down a car going the wrong way -- He crashed and went to jail for DWI -- Woman in the car with him got a ticket for possession of weed !-- For a place that will put U in jail for a dirty pipe -- A ticket instead of jail is a real sign of change !


----------



## Tvoyamo420 (Jun 28, 2018)

Cold Bud light,,,yehaaaaaaaaa
Oh,,and a bowl of Rockstar. Yummyyyy


----------



## yarddog (Jun 28, 2018)

Rose, you did send me some cbd strains, i have not tried them yet, got roped in to doing a test run for a breeder, somehow i keep signing up for test grows. lol   i keep saying i am going to pop a bunch of seeds soon. i did sprout 5 oregon lemon cross umbra did, i ended up with three sprouts, one is male, the other two are un-decided as of now. 
i got a ticket last year for a pipe, and about 1/8 of bud, and two dime sized joints.  dude said as long as i only had weed and no other drugs he was going to write a ticket.   had to take him on his word, so i fessed up.  yup, just a ticket.  not on my record either.   coulda been worse down in the deep south.


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2018)

Rose I sent U a PM or tried to anyway !


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2018)

Tvo -- Welcome to the O.F.C.  -- Tell us a little about yourself !-- Old pot farmers can be a suspicious bunch !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 28, 2018)

Got back from my follow up doc visit regarding my MGUS/Myloma.... My numbers from the recent blood test were improved over the last visit...Good news....So we’ll do it again on 6 months...but I’m alright with good news...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2018)

I agree Keef, thank you.  
Found an old wrist thing seems to help.  iwas going to have company for dinner but not happening.
Good news RE. Keep that up!
keef you should be suspicious,  the new guy that likes budlight is a young female, hi WH.


----------



## umbra (Jun 28, 2018)

Early day today, lol. My co worker loaded a bunch of test equipment in his truck and forgot to put the tailgate back up. So all the equipment came out on the highway. He ordered new stuff, only $6K. But it made for a short day. Wake n bake is on.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 28, 2018)

Morning y'all
So I'm out in the greenhouse inspecting the girlz and I find quite a few daddy longlegs spiders.  That MUST mean I have bugs but dang if I can find any. I think Ill leave them alone untill I see signs of pests. Then a heavy dose of neem oil and hope that does it.  I really don't want to use any spray poison.
Oh the Woas of a pot pharmer.  lol.   
I had a duh moment as I was harvesting one of the GT x BOC X BBSL this morning. lol. I realized I don't have to take the whole plant at once.  I snip a few branches, trim and then snip a few more.  Not like the outdoor girlz.  Weather usually dictates bringing them in all at one time and then I'm buried in trimming work around the clock till its done.
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2018)

Dis good weed right here !-- Umbra !-- What up ?-- Been a freaky day !--The head injury - U know ? -- She takes but sometimes she gives --  things get strange ! --So I got real high -- U should too !-- After the pool or while U in the pool ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 28, 2018)

umbra said:


> Early day today, lol. My co worker loaded a bunch of test equipment in his truck and forgot to put the tailgate back up. So all the equipment came out on the highway. He ordered new stuff, only $6K. But it made for a short day. Wake n bake is on.


Ouch,  that sucks!!!


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2018)

Umbra did U see that little BOC boy up there that U bred ?
I'm let him pop a few flowers --Rose's  Purple Haze -x- Box Of Chocolate -- Roses and chocolate used to work just fine for me !--It's a stretch but  why not ?--


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2018)

Wait !-- This why In quit planning stuff !-- I don't have to stuff just slaps me in my face and what cha gonna do ?- I lost my Tranquil Elephantizer from Bohdi long time ago .-- Loved that weed and always felt like we wasn't finished and I'd have it again one day  !--Follow my line of thought here ?

Purple Roses--
Box of Chocolate
The Tranquil Elephantizer -
 Also called -- "The Slow Motion Love Potion" --
 Not a clue what would come out ? -- There would be a purple girl I'd just have to find her !-- I'll have to do that ?
I'm dangerous !


----------



## Budlight (Jun 28, 2018)

Good day everyone hope everyone’s having a good afternoon


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey Bud !-- I plan to get those seed out to U in the next 2 weeks or so !-- It would be nice to know that even if I still live under the jack boot of prohibition that some of my girls found freedom !-- What I need to do is put the pipe down and back slowly away !-- Way too early to be this high !-- 
While ago - I opened the door to go get the mail -- It was like stepping into a furnace and the light was so bright it burnt thru my eye lids !-- I stumbled my blinded highass back inside and shut the door !-- That was a mistake !-- The mail can wait !


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2018)

Bud -- Found those seed I had put up to send U !--About a dozen seed from  half dozen kinds work ?
I can swap them out for something else but this is what I had put up for U !

F-2--  BPU-X-B.B -- (Umbra's B.B. King )-- Fine blueberry!-- The dad was my boy "Trips " --a F-1 trifoliate --He made 3 leaves at a time until I topped him -- Anybody got B.B
 seed from me he was da daddy !-- Gloman posted a pic of his the other day !

King Louie the 13th -x- BB King -- Nobody ever grew this one so who knows ?-- She gonna be BIG and she got a pedigree that says she will be potent  -- Most likely be a
Blueberry !

WI -x BBSL-- I got one !-- U gonna like it!-- She a mind mower !-- Umbra's -- The White-x- Nepal Indica-- With that Super stud--  Black Berry Snow Lotus dad that I got from Giggy !-The  BBSL male was named "Waldo " -- Where's Waldo ?-- He was ever where !

NS -x- BBSL -- Barney's Farm -- Nightshade Shade -- Fathered by Waldo !--She can speak for herself

SR91-X - (MZR -x BBSL )-- I got one !-- She something else -- (SR91)-- Sangarara Reserve -x- 91 Dragons -- High class indica outta Peru !-- I had bred a giant indica--Mazar-i-Shariff --mom of Lebonese Blond Hash fame to Waldo --( MZR -x- BBSL )-- I bred a boy from that cross to that SR91 mom !-- Stacked Dank !

NS -x- ( Mazar-x- BBSL)-- Another one that I don't believe has been grown out ?-- More stacked dank !-- Not gonna be like that other NS cross!-- You'll see !--I'll chunk them over that border soon !


----------



## Unit3618268300 (Jun 28, 2018)

Keef I will drive by tomorrow. Just bring them to my car.


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2018)

Pulling up at my house  might not be the best idea U ever had !-- I got your number !


----------



## umbra (Jun 29, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Umbra U up early !
4th of July weekend at the beach-- Locals trying to get outta town before the mayhem begins and everybody else head to the beach-- I gotta be on fire watch !-- If the wind is right those bottle rockets rain down like missiles-- New Years and the 4th I used to run a few rounds thru each gun just to keep familiar with them and  using the fireworks to cover the sound -- Better check my hoses !-- Not a fun time for me!-- Working on a respectable buzz maybe time for another cup of coffee ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2018)

good morning all, hope you are well. My hand still hurts but i think a bit better. Smoking some sour tangie this morning. A beautiful day here, not really hot yet.  Gardens are growing.  More coffee stat.


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2018)

That's better !-- Smoking on Rose's Purple Haze this morning-- Dis good weed !-- Thanks for the seed Rose !-- Her daughter by BBSL she ain't so polite like her mom !-- 
I'm in those seed now looking for another purple girl -- 
The color is there !- Not in all hut I've already seen it !- - BBSL carry some color too !-- BBSL took the sativa stretch right out that girl !-- The smoke is that kind that after U take a toke your forehead wrinkles up as U try to analyze that flavor-- So U come back in for another hit --U never figure it out !-- Too late for U after that ! -- She all up in your head raping your mind !  That's what I call a trick pony !-- She has earned herself a name in my book and right now I'm leaning toward -- Magenta Madness -- What cha think ?


----------



## ness (Jun 29, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Day was crazy yesterday.  My internet service went out for the longest time.  Hope today is better.  Well, my grow isn't the best.  I got the mites.  Spray them with End All Insect Killer.  I will repeat in a few days.  I got a new phone.  I think I got some nice picture on it.  My daughter is going to walk me through the process off downloading them and what not.  I no nothing.


----------



## ness (Jun 29, 2018)

Keef that sound like nice smoke.  I'm smoking on some Hippie's Dawg.  I wish, I could let it age more, But, it there, and it's better than bag w**d.


----------



## ness (Jun 29, 2018)

Good morning, Rose.  I took picture and forgot to take one of rose bush.  It has small red buds that are more open.  I'll snap one later.


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2018)

Morning Ness I'm running low too but I got this rule -- Some is better than none !-- Yep !-- PH-x- BBSL is good smoke long as U ain't planning on doing anything complicated-- Like walking and talking!
I need a new phone mine is coming apart at the seams !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2018)

Good morning ness,I hope you enjoy your new red rose. Take off the dead blooms and she will bloom more for you.  I am trying to decide to take a nap or have more coffee. Have company coming this morning, so i better do the nap. I don't know how to down load pics from my phone either. Shoot our son was here last night, he could have shown me. oh well.  Hope your day is good Ness and everyone else.


----------



## ness (Jun 29, 2018)

Thank you Rose.  Today is more of a relaxing day for me.  I have that DUI school tonight.  And, Sat. Sun. 

Good morning to you Keef. You, got some nice bud porn.  I saw Canada got snow.  And, there's a storm brewing, coming up the Gulf.  We got to keep an eye on this one.  I really don't know the details.  Got, to make a storm shelter.


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2018)

Ness -- I didn't get out in time when Katrina hit and that won't happen again !-Blowed the leaves off the trees she did!-- I been thru other storms but since Katrina my plan  is to turn rabbit and run !-- Got some errands to run -- might take a ride on the scoot -- I'm a people watcher !-- Might go to one them protest to give the kids back this weekend !-- Whether U down with the cause or not that is some fine people watching !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2018)

It's gonna be a happening next few months so I need to locate me some of those plastic joint tubes like they use for hash oil carts !-- I can't be passing out joints but they could rain down from the sky at one of those events ?
Fine people watching that would be !-- I get out on the fringes and just sling a bunch of joints into the crowd?


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Good morning guys!  It looks like a nice day to get out.  Had some coffee and some sour diesel outside on the deck hanging out with my plants.
I hope your hand will feel better as the day goes on Rose.  Take it easy with that.


----------



## umbra (Jun 29, 2018)

Home early. Early meetings. Ended early. Everyone went of vacation. Plants are shutdown all next week. So I'm smoking some Allen wrench and getting very high.


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2018)

Had plans and stuff to do but the neck has stiffed back up and hurts to turn my head -- I musta tried to get back up too soon after my " trip" -- So I'm just laying up smoking some medicine ! -- BOC bout to pop a few flowers -- I got my eye on him ! -- Something interesting came up called Sensi Star -- Last of those seed so I hope it lives !--Umbra  Is this Sour Berry -x- BPU ?-- Where my pipe ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2018)

Got to make a supply run later -- Not sure I'm ready to tackle some Watermelon Wine again just yet !-- How about BlackBerry wine ( OK-- Black Berry Brandy)  ? -- I got a new trick I need to try - I could try it on Strawberry?-- Put the pipe down Keef !--


----------



## umbra (Jun 29, 2018)

Keef said:


> Had plans and stuff to do but the neck has stiffed back up and hurts to turn my head -- I musta tried to get back up too soon after my " trip" -- So I'm just laying up smoking some medicine ! -- BOC bout to pop a few flowers -- I got my eye on him ! -- Something interesting came up called Sensi Star -- Last of those seed so I hope it lives !--Umbra  Is this Sour Berry -x- BPU ?-- Where my pipe ?


Nope, cant be. I never did sour berry x bpu. Could be riotberry x bpu or sour punch x dpd F3


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2018)

NL-x- BBSL --( Nurse Larry -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus)
She still working on week  3 of bloom -- Another week or 2 the frost comes on hard !-- Probably too potent for most !

 CBD-x- V   --   (CBD Crew Indica- X- Valentine )
So they got that expensive  CBD  tincture that may be what 12 % CBD (probably less than 10 %) ?-- Hemp ?-- I don't think so unless them words would keep me outta jail !
Rosen Press oil I could go up to what -- 65-70 % -- What I got in mind is something like 30 % THC and 30 % CBD ?
Pressing oil I think I could slide those percentages around for different ailments ?-- Then U got to consider whether the high THC should be indica or sativa ?-- It would be different medicine ! --


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2018)

Cool Umbra !-- Cuz I know what kind of quality U breed so it just don't matter to me !-- I'll let U know how it turns out !
Kicked back in my easy chair with a heat pack on my neck !- I probably wouldn't hurt so much if I moved more !-- Some days I can move some days not so much so getting into a routine don't work so well !--


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2018)

hi guys, looks like I chipped a bone on my knuckle. no wonder it hurts.


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2018)

Did U say it was the middle knuckle on the middle finger ?-- That ain't the kinda injury I need !-- I'd have that finger up showing it to everyone !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Chipped Bone!  Ouch!  Take it easy with that hand Rose.  I hope it will heal quickly.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 29, 2018)

Ouch Rose, don’t be punchin mr bud...see, it hurts you too...
So I probably shouldn’t be walk’n out in my garden all high...I started inspecting my girls...I think they’re getting quite close to ready...I see mostly cloudy with a few starting to turn a little amber...I’ll be away for a couple days but I’m thinking they’ll be ripe for choppin when I return...also I started seeing evidence of bugs so I wanted a close look, trimmed a lot of green but bug bitten leaves off for a better look. I saw one leaf eater a couple days ago so I wanted to do a close inspection to make sure there were no more, and there weren’t...Cute little things, I’d hoped they would get a bit larger but they have nice big buds...they were neglected the first couple weeks of life as I was away...the potatoes behind them are just about ready for harvest as well...


----------



## ness (Jun 30, 2018)

Good morning OFC,  getting ready to go to DUI class. 2RE, Keef wonderful looking plants you got up there, yummy.


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- 
RE -- I don't see what U complaining about ?-- Looks like U did the Auto thing the way it's supposed to do !-- U got time for 2 -3 cycles before winter don't U ?
Ness maybe U should start so auto bloom plants like RE grows !-- They grow up to a certain size and bloom without the light changing -- I don't mess with them because I'm a cloner and U can take a cutting from and auto and it will root but it will also finish same time as the plant it came from !-- Gotta plant seed everytime !- Seems to me it would be best to use feminized seed !-- I was wondering once if U started some auto seed in early spring then some more every 2 weeks and see  how many harvest U could get in one season ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2018)

PH -- 3 weeks into bloom - So 5 weeks to finish ?-- Ness I heen growing this same plant for about 3 years -- Cloning from clones !-- Long as I got a cutting I can grow this exact same plant long as I want --- If I veg them up bigger they produce plenty!-- It's just that I been going thru lots of seed and running my midgets looking for mother plants like that PH -- I clone from clones and don't keep mother plants  so I guess I should call them mother lines ? -- At the same time I can breed them and keep the mother the same as the original !-- My time comes soon !-- I expect when Texas ends prohibition everybody and they momma gonna say they been growing weed forever !-- My girls can speak for themselves !


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2018)

I know sometimes it sounds like I think I'm the best pot farmer in da world !-- I'm not !-- I do O.K. !-- Especially for having to do this under threat of jail !-- We pot farmers !-- So sometimes we just take growing for granted !-- Probably only a small percentage in the free states can actually grow quality weed !- In Texas?-- Probably way less than 1% can grow !-- U guys taught me and I got most of my genetics from U too !-- So when prohibition ends round here (and it will soon ) !-- How many growers gonna have a resume like I have in the O.F.C. ?-- Them in the know in the Texas pro legalization community ?-- They know Home Boy down here doing his thang cause I told them about the OFC. -Most probably don't know about another Texas grower -- Texas Dank born and bred under the jack boot of prohibition-- I don't feel like a breeder even though I have chunked  a little pollen!-- They gonna think so !-- When Texans start trying to catch the green wave and looking for talent ?-- They gonna find me !-- I put the bum rush on them !-- I'm probably the best known grower breeder in Texas !--Sounds funny but it's the truth of the thing ! -- So if U ain't figured it out ?-- I'm on the auction block ! -- The odds of staying outta jail until prohibition ends after the stunt I pulled ain't so good but I plan on making it to the buzzer !
Dis weed make me ramble on and on don't it ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2018)

morning peeps. insert whine.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Good morning Guys.   
Keef:  The tide is turning in Texas.  Hang in there.
https://www.dentonrc.com/opinion/co...cle_fabcc027-5ba8-539a-9209-d7635cb29487.html


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2018)

It's changing for sure Burnin1 !-- Been a long time crossing that bridge of sighs !-- I feel kinda like one of them "Oklahoma Sooners " that snuck in ahead of the Oklahoma land rush back in the day to stake out a choice piece of land !-- I need to set up a grow early and put some stock up !--
These things take time !-- I'm betting it will be medical at 1st so I'm on it !--
Rose can I whine with U ?-- I gotta go out and it's a mad house out there !-- I go to the store it will take me 4 times as long to get home as it does to get there ! Dangerous too people be looking at the water and not the road !-- It's bumper car season out there  !


----------



## umbra (Jun 30, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2018)

Got my errands done and stopped by to see the protest for a little while !-- I'm have to start hanging out some with those trouble makers !- Seem like my kinda people !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 30, 2018)

Ok, I have figured out Part of the flavor on 1 of the GT x BOC X BBSL.
This plant has an unidentified berry with strong pine-sol under tones.  More research is necessary tho. lol


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2018)

Gloman -- Are U sure ?-- U might need another toke just to be sure !-- Give it some time in a jar and it'll come out even better !-- Have U had any ot that WI-x- BBSL ?-- She hit U like a hammer !- -That BBSL gave the girls some tricks like that !-- While U trying to figure it out she  climbs up in your mind and does things !--  Some time in a jar your girl gonna be hard to beat  !-- That is a very high class girl U got there !-- They all good just a matter of preference!
Gonna be hot next few months !-- Last night the dew point was 80 degrees !--
Too hot for that Black outfit and mask !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 30, 2018)

Got both GT x BOC X BBSL rough trimmed and hanging.
Time to take my 1st set of clones from the greenhouse. Think Ill start with NS and NL. Both with BBSL dads for indoor rotation.


----------



## umbra (Jun 30, 2018)

been doing some trading with some local growers. They are all over my stuff. Trying some northern lights. It is good, but … my cut is better. Bunch want the lemon tree. That's a closed market as far as I'm concerned. I setup someone to grow it out and give cuts away for free, that's as far as I'm going with it. I am not doing cuts to give away, I have way too much going on.


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2018)

Box Ot Chocolate !-- I wonder how many days until he start opening those flowers ?-- He can't be there when that happens  ?- I play my cards right ?-- I bring him back 24/7 veg he will still open enough flowers for what I want !-- Then I chop the top off  and make him reveg for me until I'm ready to bloom him !-- Soon as he flowers he get the girls that are the right age !-- Rose's Purple Haze -- Umbra's Grand Daddy Purple -x- BPU -- Then there's my SR91-x (Mazar--x-- Black Berry Snow Lotus ) - Maybe some chocolate hash ? Then 2 more I forget who ?-- That's why they got labels !-- Oh I member!--Rose's  Nurse Larry - -x- BBSL !-- People think of breeding as all technical stuff !-- From what I see ?-- If U breed dank to dank -- There will be something special in there!-- The hard part is finding it !
There maybe several phenotypes -- Some variety in terp profile -- U want that special girl ?-- U gotta work !( that means smoke a lot of weed -- (comparing sisters --There can be only 1 )-- I'm a cloner don't bother me none to go thru several girls until I find something different some hook or trick that bring U back for another toke !-- 
I'm just looking for that one girl anyway !--


----------



## thegloman (Jun 30, 2018)

Keef
Yes, I had the WI x BBSL and it was Great.  Only other 1 I haven't tried yet is the sd x bbsl.
Gonna start taking clones of each for the indoor garden.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 30, 2018)

Keef
Yes, I had the WI x BBSL and it was Great.  Only other 1 I haven't tried yet is the sd x bbsl.
Gonna start taking clones of each for the indoor garden.


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey Umbra !-- I was rambling and missed your post !-- Dude I been growing your sheet for years -- U ain't telling me nothing I don't know !-- I call it the "Umbra Frost " is that like your trade mark or something ?--Lots of stuff might be different but the frost always there !--Save me some!-- Like I need more seed ? -- It's the disease !--

Missed the Gloman too --so edit--

Cuz --SD-x-BBSL -- Snow Desiel -x- BlackBerry Snow Lotus-- That's what I been calling my "Big Pink " !-- U gotta have it !-- They may not all make pink bud but keep your eye open for it !-- She half Snow Lotus on both sides !-The Snow Lotus is one of those super moms !-- She upgrade what ever U breed her to ! -- Let me see U smoke a whole joint at one sitting ?-- Don't even try !


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2018)

I got a pork roast I gotta get ready for  the smoker !-- One time when I was high ?-- I sold my soul for the secret to perfect BBQ !-- Hope it don't really count !--  but --  I can burn some meat and I mean that in a good way !


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  -- 4:30 and I'm up - not hurting -- Smoking weed ( good weed !) -drinking coffee --Listening to CSNY-- and - I'm O.K. with it !--
Chiro Welcome to the O.F.C.  !-- When it comes to history?-- This is the most important time in history to date!-- Look around at what is happening today and write about it !--U are an eye witness to a crucial time in history !-Now !
I be over here in my corner nursing a buzz and enjoying my  music !-- Eventually maybe amble back to the pharm--I got some more sprouts bout ready to move to Aero-- I'm find a more gentle way to grow especially young plants !
That spray hitting those tender roots is a spray not a mist and can beat tender toots up -- I think for production I gotta go with drip and drain tables !
More coffee ?


----------



## thegloman (Jul 1, 2018)

Good morning OFC.
5am on a Sunday morn. All is quiet.
Smoked a few hits of the GT x BOC X BBSL before bed and woke up high.   As Mr. Satriani said, "I Like It".


----------



## thegloman (Jul 1, 2018)

Good morning OFC.
5am on a Sunday morn. All is quiet.
Smoked a few hits of the GT x BOC X BBSL before bed and woke up high.   As Joe Satriani said, "I Like It".


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

I ramble sometimes -- If U don't like it don't read it !
I need to do some drawing -- Start with a 4 part bloom - 
I need to change one of them reservoirs every week -- Everything got to work from timers --valves-- pumping and pipes !- Bigger the grow the more used nute water needs to be used for something !--I've run some DWC tomatoes using it -- There's plenty nutes and stuff in it !-- I got my eye on using it to grow something outside that I can ferment !-- 
Maybe a PVC drip and drain system just above the ground ?
Maybe grow some ever bearing strawberries or other fruit ?-- Somebody got to draw this up!-- It hurts my haid !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 1, 2018)

Sorry about these double posts.
Not sure how its happening yet but Ill figure it out.


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

What up Gloman !-- Put U a couple joints worth on a paper plate and bake it half hour at 240 degrees-- Put it in capsules or eat it on some cheese crackers -- Eat it with some oil anyway U want !-- I like caps so I know how much I had !-- U could weight it ?-- Wake up high ?-- I show U wake up high !


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

G- Why don't U draw up that plumping system for me real quick-- Gotta start with RO water too !--Then we can move on to electrical-- Lights and environmental control !


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

Watching about the marches and stuff yesterday on the local morning news -- Wish I woulda hung out longer -- Meet some people and stuff ?-- I just get tired of having to be someone else in public-- What am I supposed to say ?-- Hello they call me Keef and I'm a pot farmer !-- Or hey I'm Keef wanna burn one ?-- So I be someone else !-- I'm not really that social when I have to always have my guard up and be careful what I say -- My mouth has a tendency to get me in trouble !-- Wait !-- Stephen Stills!-- "Black Queen "
I been kinda in this old album he did called Super Session -- way back in the day !


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

What would I think about doing this weed start up with Businesswomen ?-- Mane I worked in the hospital for 20 years !-- It was mostly women -- I never thought much about it but that would be cool ! -- They would have go be able to smoke some weed !-- U gotta know your product !
Lights on !--off to the pharm !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 1, 2018)

Keef
I make caps all the time. This weed will be a total reset on them tho.  My old weed took 4-5 caps and I'm sure if I took 4-5 of this weed I'd be kind of drooling on myself. lol
I do have sort of a plan for the plumbing but as for yours I don't know what your layout looks like or how much room you have.    1 central resivor with feed and return lines seems right. I have a drain in the floor so my change outs will be easy.


----------



## umbra (Jul 1, 2018)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 1, 2018)

Good morning everyone, I think I will be having a Blueberry gum kinda morning.   Join me?


----------



## umbra (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm smoking some allen wrench and drinking a cup of Joe


----------



## umbra (Jul 1, 2018)

nice job on that bud


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

Frosty Nick !-- I'd hit it !-- Heavy Blueberry ?-

Gloman I don't know how big yet just trying to develop general plan !-- Something are for sure ! -- I grow in water !- I Use LED lights ! -- Other than that I have to adapt to the space-- What I'm looking for is a 2-3 car garage sized space  -- a shop -- barn -!--   Don't care as long as I can secure it -- Be nice if it was kinda secluded!-- The plan is to get set up -- Find me a few more trick plants -- Get the process down for making extracts --making edibles and--Filling hash oil carts and developing products-- All the while putting up some stock !-- Then when all the legal stuff is done I'll be ready to fill I can expand into  a warehouse -- I just want to get a modest grow set up and running in a safer  location than the beach !--
Lately I been posting stuff that may not  have been meant nessesary for U guys !- It can be tricky trying to communicate without exposing yourself too much !--


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks Umbra, you made it possible.   Keef, it has a very dominate Blueberry/fruity smell, actually smells up my drying room.  It has been hanging for a week so its not really dry enough yet to get a flavor but I gotta tell ya it is not for the meek.  Humidity around here has been horrible lately and even with a dehumidifyer its over 60%.  The only fault I can find with this one is mine was a tiny plant.  I only got about 3 oz. from her.  I took a Gigabudlast night.  I'll probably pull 5 oz. from this one and it has a fruity smell to it as well.  I hated trimming that stuff though.  Unlike the BB gum, the Gigabud is very leafy bud.  A hand trimmers nightmare!


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

I heard that Nick !-- Did Umbra breed that one ?-- Everything he touch got frost !-- If U cloned it then next time just run more clones if U like it !
I crossed 2 blueberries from Umbra --( GDP-X-BPU)-x- BPU -x- B.B. !-- Seed still in a bottle ! 

Safest way for me to talk to these people is for them to sign up as members at MP then we could talk in Private messaging without me having to expose myself so much!-- Sometimes people are slow to figure stuff out so I'm just pointing the way !


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 1, 2018)

I had a beautiful GDPxBPU, only one I had and it went male.  I guess I just sexed it by will 'cause I just knew it was a female, grew it out to a small tree before I flipped it and 10 days later I had the biggest most beautiful male you ever saw!  Needless to say, I was crushed.  Ahh well, it compost now.


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

Hey Nick I got a feeling you've burned a welding rod or 2 -- We used to keep the welding rods dry in a busted refrigerator-- Rigged the light to stay on inside -- Could U adapt something like that to dry in ?- U could put a duct fan in it or whatever ?-- It would be the heat from the light might help U dry faster ?


----------



## mrcane (Jul 1, 2018)

Good Morning OFC!!
Back from the rainforest had a great time didn't find any fish that we were looking for.
Seen lots of wildlife ,little bit to close to a couple of bears.
Puffin on some  Nurse Larry and licking my wounds


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 1, 2018)

Keef said:


> Hey Nick I got a feeling you've burned a welding rod or 2 -- We used to keep the welding rods dry in a busted refrigerator-- Rigged the light to stay on inside -- Could U adapt something like that to dry in ?- U could put a duct fan in it or whatever ?-- It would be the heat from the light might help U dry faster ?



 I may have struck an arc or two.  I like a slow dry,  about 10 days is my goal.   The humidity has only recently gotten out of hand.  Probably something changed in the room.  I bought a new antique truck and my attention has been somewhat lacking.  I let the gigabud go about 30-40% amber and I never let indica go amber.  Kills my ambition.


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

Cane in da house !-- I got NL up and growing again !-- Plus her daughter from BBSL !-- Ain't the same !
Nick I thought maybe it was just me but I can't let some these Indicas go to amber !- They'll melt U !-- Good for a rainy day when U got nothing plan but if U got something to do that wouldn't be the best weed to smoke first ! -- I need something to slow me down or I'll do too much and hurt myself !


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 1, 2018)

I have a cheeze and a bunch of BOC thats still a few weeks out.  If I can keep this up I gonna be all set.  I ordered a magic butter machine and a press.  I like squishin' buds and I killed more hair straighteners then I deserve.  Good thing I ain't married.  I also got the problem of lungs so gooped up with resin and tar and what not I'm really picky about the way I cure my bud and the strains I keep.  This BB gum is gonna be another, its already smooth and its nowhere near ready for the jar.  Has an awesome hang time too.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Good morning guys!   Busy day down in my shop.   Taking a break and smoking some sour diesel.  Talk to you  later.


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

I got to quit banging my head on those lights !-- Can't be good for U !-- That was a good one right there !-- Right on the corner of the light !-- - Was cloning  SR91 ---x--
( Mazar -x BBSL) !- stood up and almost knocked my self dahell out !-- That's gonna leave a mark !-- Why is it always the head ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

Hey Rose I saw my boys in black working that tiki torch march in Portland !-- Good for them !- 
Mane I could wear a little baseball cap on that goose egg on my haid !-- I gotta quit doing stuff like that !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2018)

hi guys. i cant type so well  Cane, im glad those bears didnt get ya. Brown Bear?
Keef our daughter is all about getting kids to register to vote. Seattle was pretty busy marching.
hi to veryone.


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

Rose U gotta stand for something or you'll fall for anything is the way I see it !--
I ain't back in that grow room anymore today!-- Place is possessed!-- Beating my head with the lights -- Try to trip me with stuff !-- I ain't quick enough for anymore of that !---

-- Probably the weed huh ?

What kinda bear ?-- Ya'll crazy up there !-- Bear get after me I have to do that trick Pa-Pa taught me about if one them bobcats got after me when I was still a kid !-- He say run and get behind the nearest tree -- Reach in your pants and get a fist full of **** and throw it in his face when he's close enough !-- I had to ask -- but -- Pa-Pa how U know some **** gonna be there?-- He said don't worry about that son -- It will be there !
Afore that happens rest assured I be outta bullets by then !


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

They got moose up north that will do a tap dance on U just to have something to do !-- I ever come back up over the Mason Dickson line I'm packing heat !-- Bring that Browning 1911 with a couple extended mags !-- I don't care who or what U are - I tag U with that U ain't gonna want no more !-- Use my patented spray and pray technique !-- Quit shooting when U run outta bullets !-- Moose scare me !-- Bear too !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 1, 2018)

Crowded at the beach today... but it is Tahoe...


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2018)

Too hot for the beach here if U got any sense !-- About a 100 degrees and high humidity !-- and Mosquitos like small planes !-- I stayed inside !


----------



## ness (Jul 2, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Finished my DUI school.  That was nerve.  I got mite and I am treating them.  I have bud rot in OG Kush.  You, can smoke it because of the spores, right?  Well, it that time again.  Outdoors while it isn't that Hot.  Have a good morning OFC.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 2, 2018)

Good morning OFC.
It's been nasty out the last couple days.  Hot and Humid! Today should be a bit better.
Got my buds predried for a couple days but they're drying too fast so I put them in a small air tight plastic tote.  I think THIS is gonna be the way to go for my situation.
Clone cutting today and get this show on the road!
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Morning OFC !
Ness hang in there !-- I put a small window AC in the grow room it controls the humidity pretty good !
Gloman -- Umbra uses those turkey cooking bags to age in -- talk to him and see if it'll work for U !
Having to find a new way to type !-- The Amazon banner at the top of the screen allows me no room to see what I'm writing so got the phone up tall ways and typing with one finger !- If that Amazon thing is part of the new upgrade I don' t like it -- Turn me from a 2 thumb typer using a single finger on an even small screen on my phone !-- Make me have to get a new device !--


----------



## thegloman (Jul 2, 2018)

I gotta get this double posting thing figured out!


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

This the 1st time I haven't been able to see enough of the screen to turn my phone sideways like I do !- I wish I could double post -- I do it sometimes just for dahell of it ! -If I had another option -- I'd just shoot this phone !-- Gonna be one them days ?- I just stay high then !

Gloman -- Mane my electric smoker make perfect charcoal for charcoal filtered liquor--I mean wine !-


----------



## thegloman (Jul 2, 2018)

Keef
That's how I made mine.  I got gas grill so I just threw a few pcs of hickory on there.
This batch of blueberry wine is now on the secondary fermentation.  Its gonna be strong though.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm with you on this Amazon ad keef.
It a big pain in my rear!
Makes posting difficult on a phone.


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Whilst I was making my charcoal I did this !-- Maybe a $10 pork roast --48 hours after I went to work on it this it !--moist and perfect !
G- that electric smoke never burn that wood into charcoal -- It never touches flame !--No ash at all !


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Oops !


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Guess I better suited up and go do battle with them grow room demons ?
They beat me pretty good yesterday !-- That was just a battle -- Don't mean the war is over !
Today I get my helmet on and take my grow room back !


----------



## umbra (Jul 2, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

In a minute !-- I ain't ready to fight yet !-- When I finish this pipe an another cup of coffee ?
Yo Gloman the fermentation on that fruit cocktail stuff should start to slow down any day now --I don't know how U supposed to do secondary fermentation --I musta missed school that day ?-- Anyway - I can remove the top off that bucket and the fermented fruit will be on top -- I used a bleach water sterilized wire scoop to remove it - add some more sugar and top off with RO water !- Fermentation kick back in !
U said potent ? -- Oh yeah !


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Momma -- Mazar-i-Shariff-- Giant indica of Lebonese Blond Hash fame -- Funny but true -- Big as a lighter-- So much potential in that little girl !--


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

I bred that little Mazar up there to that BBSL super stud -- Used a boy from that breeding on SR 91 -- That high class indica outta Peru -- Sangarara Reserve-x- 91 Dragons -- I got your hash plant right here !-- SR91-x- ( Mazar - x- BBSL)--


----------



## thegloman (Jul 2, 2018)

Yo Gloman the fermentation on that fruit cocktail stuff should start to slow down any day now --I don't know how U supposed to do secondary fermentation --I musta missed school that day ?-- Anyway - I can remove the top off that bucket and the fermented fruit will be on top -- I used a bleach water sterilized wire scoop to remove it - add some more sugar and top off with RO water !- Fermentation kick back in !
U said potent ? -- Oh yeah ![/QUOTE]

Lol I always get a kick out of your posts bro.
That's what they call a secondary fermentation.  Remove fruit and filter out solids then return to fermentation vessel and let the ferm continue till done or untill you want to stop it.  I tasted a little and it already is very tasty. Another month and Ill bottle it for long aging. Well most of it, lol I gotta have some for table wine.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2018)

Good Morning all. Ness good for you for finishing your schooling. I bet it is nice to have that behind you.
I am about to smoke some pot, want to join me?


----------



## umbra (Jul 2, 2018)

Not brewing too much with the heat. Getting ready to do a perry ( pear cider).


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

How U do that Umbra ?-- I got some pear wine bottled made from Libby's canned pears in heavy syrup - Made 5 gallons then reduced it down to a gallon by freezing !-- Don't know what to call it except scary !-- Dude brew in the grow room !- Add a little more CO 2 to the grow !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 2, 2018)

Umbra that sounds good!
I have a pear and an apple tree that I was going to try to use for wine and brandy this year.
I need to build a press tho.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 2, 2018)

I wonder if cooking the fruit first would help?


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Anything go in the fermenter get cooked first round here !-- Water - fruit - sugar -- I bring the fruit -water and sugar to a rolling boil to kill anything in it -- While it is heating up I start running it thru the blender make tiny fruit pieces -- After the boil I put it in a bucket -- and finish filling the bucket with RO water -- Everything gets cleaned with 10% bleach water that gonna touch the mash or (must I hear wine people call it )-- I put the cleaned lid on the bucket and let cool for 24 hours - Then pull my bubbler out and add yeast thru the hole then replace it -- I been using yeast sediment from a previous batch - Then just like growing -- U wait !
The bubbling in the airlock as CO 2 escapes shows me it is fermenting !-- No looking inside until bubbling starts to slow !--Make U a run of vinegar if U get sloppy !


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

When U ready to bottle put the wine in a pot - I taste it and sweeten to taste at this point --bring it up to 160-180 degrees to kill the yeast !-- boil the bottles just like U do canning at the house !-Keep a lid on the wine while it cools -You'll need a corker and some corks - U can use found wine bottles just clean and boil them like for canning !-


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

I ain't saying nothing !-- I'm post a pic and just walk away !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2018)

If you click on the amazon link, will it go away?


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

No Rose it takes U to the amazon site


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2018)

I know but then i said ok, somehow, i don't know how. I will ask Angie for you guys.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 2, 2018)

Guess what I am playing with today!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2018)

Woo hoo. you go Nick!!!!!


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Go Nick !- RSO gonna help U with your aches and pains !
Rose I get by it's just a pain !
I need a pad anyway !-- I just got used to using my phone


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 2, 2018)

Keef,  I know you got something for BOM.  Git off yer but and contribute!  I need some competition!


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Not this month Nick !-- I play soon enough -- I'm after something other than BOM right now !-- Good Luck -- I go see what up later !


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello OFC 

   I used to own a carpet cleaning business for many years.  I would seem to always hit my head on a hanging light in someone's house about every other week at least.  I am tall and people who are not tend to hang overhead lights a little lower than I would like.  ha ha

A couple years ago an older  guy who lives near me heard noises at this door. He flings the door open and sees a black bear in his doorway.  The bear being startled attacked him.  It did not kill the poor guy but he ended up in the hospital.   I am weary off opening my door unless I see what is out there.  Bears can be scary up close.

Rose I broke a couple of toes and I know what that feels like.  I cannot even imagine what that feel like if I broke a finger.  I know it has to be hard trying to do anything.  Take care.


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Morning Burnin1 !-- It's always the head and face with me !- Got a nice goose egg this morning !-
Nick something wrong with this plant !-- Didn't make any hairs,at all ?-
He gonna make pretty flowers probably ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Wait !


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

These a month into bloom !-- They should look nice next month
Nurse Larry -x- BBSL
Purple Haze


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Still laying up trying to heal !-farm is fine but I need to keep a closer eye on PH - Music time!
You-tube -' Band called " Dorthy" recorded live at the Jam Van in Austin !--Wanna get higher ?


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 2, 2018)

I love no church in the wild by Dorothy.. jam in the van... Austim Texas.  That woman has a hell of a voice.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 2, 2018)

I would post it but it looks like Dorothy is wearing a hat in the video that contains the eff word maybe.  ha ha


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

I know that's right Burnin1 !- After Midnight and Missle be jamming too !--Been listening to Halestorm and ZZ Ward some too !--


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2018)

If they can log in on a computer one time they can go to their preferences. And Disable advertising.
If they are using mobile browser, they can do it via that way also.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2018)

@ Keef @gloman  please see above reply from Angie.


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm looking Rose but since the phone is all I got and pushing at that IMG thing don't do nothing --so I'm outta luck ?
It also  don't help that I ride the short bus when it comes to computer anything !


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Don't forget !--I am the one kilt his first 2 smart phones ! - Shot theyasses I did !--Felt good too !


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

A word of caution !-- Experience tells me if U shoot a gun in the house like that ?--It'll make your ears bleed !-- Don't be like me !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 2, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> @ Keef @gloman  please see above reply from Angie.



I found it Rose!  Thanks!
Keef click on the guy at the top of the page next to the envelope then look for preferences. Click that and scroll down about halfway and choose to opt out of advertising.


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

U da man G !-- It's gone ! -- We good Rose !
I never been in there before !-- I should see if I can figure out that avatar thing because my avatar would be Yosemite Sam with his pistols out !- Maybe I'm Yosemite Sam's avatar ? --Too freaky for me !-- Maybe I just leave things alone ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

See?


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Thank U too Ms Angie !-- It wouldn't hurt for U to say hello once in awhile !-- Most of us don't bite!


----------



## thegloman (Jul 2, 2018)

Hehe
Ya supposed to use hummingbird loads indoors. Primer only, no powder.


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Wasn't no thought 1st time Gloman -- Just double tap and done!-- 2nd one was just a straight up assissation!-- Walked out back threw it in the grass and turned loose with the 12 gauge -- Wasn't nothing left of the phone !


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

Hummingbird shot ?-- That's not the same as them 12 gauge  reloads made with a little wax holding a load of finishing nails together until they  leave the barrel ? - Flachette (sp?) rounds they be !--


----------



## thegloman (Jul 2, 2018)

No, they're low lead no powder shells for indoor shooting. Target
I have several cases of 22cal. but I think they come in most cal.


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

We used to call those "rat shot " -.22 caliber - Still got some shot  from one works it's way to the skin on left arm by the vaccination scar once in awhile !-- Bastid shot me !-That was the same night that fire snorting  Billy goat demon  helped me over that fence !--I shot back too !-That party was off da hook !--- Don't know how I survived growing up ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2018)

We had some wild parties back in the day !-- Po-Po caught me once at one too !-- I was not capable of making a hasty retreat !--It was at one those County livestock shows -- The FFA teacher came got me out the paddy wagon !-- All he said was--- I shoulda known U would have something to do with this !-- They caught a bunch of us !-- I coulda got away if I hadn't drank so much !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 3, 2018)

Good morning everybody!
It's a beautiful day in the heart land today.    6:45am and only 69*F.
The whole house smells like top shelf buds today!
I burped the tub with the buds. They are doing just right this time.  Frosty, smelly and delicious!  I can't thank y'all enuff for the genetics.  I would have Never been able to afford to buy this caliber of medicine.
 Stress levels are way up again today with my elderly aunt.  Being her care giver is turning out to be WAY more stressful than I counted on.   Oh well, that's what weed is for.
I hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## thegloman (Jul 3, 2018)

Keef
I have some of those snake loads too but these are like regular 22's with shorter lead and no gunpowder in the shell.


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Little worse from wear and tear today -- Gonna be another hot one !--
Gloman good luck trying to decide what to keep and what to let go !-- Get them sorted out I send U some more !


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

I was waiting on a Snow Desiel -x- BBSL male and this chocolate boy showed up !-- I still plan to breed that CBD boy to whatever high CBD girls show up for some seed --  but this breeding spree is about over!--- Take me a year to work my way thru them and see what I  got !


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## ness (Jul 3, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Wake and Bake.  Seems I'm losing days left and right.  Keef, hear are some pictures of SR-91 X (Mz X BBSL) and White Indica X BBSL.






Above SR-91 X (MZ X BBSL)  Almost three weeks.  Below are some of the same and White Indica X BBSL Almost four weeks old









Have a Good day OFC, I have plenty of chore to caught up on.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2018)

Good morning all. Ness, those are looking nice. good for you girlfriend.  We had  little squish party yesterday afternoon and I vote for blueberry valentine for the win. only at night.  I swear i am a little hung over from pot?
Hope everyone is good. See ya later alligator.


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

Looks good Ness !-- Some serious sheet U got there girlfriend !-- We'll have to get U up to snuff on cloning after U sex them !-- U might want to keep either or both those !
Gloman got some WI-x- BBSL drying right now I think ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

Rose thanks for keeping me posted on those high CBD crosses!-- I got Blueberry -Valentine up and growing !--
It's good to have an idea what to expect !-- I want a press but maybe I should concentrate on getting the rotation up and running again first ?-- I'll have to try that Blue Val in a hash oil cartridge -- mmj coming to town soon  !-- I be there waiting !
One of the most shameful times in American history and some call it Great !-- I get confused by the head injury sometimes  but I ain't seeing it that way !


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

So U say I got a high CBD plant back there with a Blueberry terp profile and Stoner Rose say it's night time med ?--Can U imagine what a novice or moderate smoker would think about something like that?--- U guys just too good to me !

On a higher note ?-- Nurse Larry -x- BBSL?-- This'll work ! -- Anyway I said before I'm a people watcher ?-- Sometimes I don't even have to see them to read them !-- I seen this behavior before where Umbra get real quite -- He up to something ya'll !-- Let me look in that breeding tent Cuz ?-- What U got there ?-- I may not know the details but I know the quality of your work and I'm excited !-- I'm already working out my best seed  hustle !


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2018)

Nothing nefarious, just working and enjoying the summer. Plums are almost ready. Pool has been my hide away spot. Allen wrench has been the latest focus, trainwreck x NYC diesel. Sour fruit taste.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2018)

Ya know keef, one of the "kids" that was at our squish party said, I smell blueberries. He didn't know what we were squishing. So, yes,it has that terpine.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello OFC   Got an appointment with my cardiologist today.  He did a bunch of tests and now for the results.  I will talk to you guys later.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2018)

Good luck today Burnin!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 3, 2018)

Good morning ofc...Rose I got a little of that pot hangover myself...coffee....


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

We'll be here Burnin1 !--Let us know how it goes !--
Rose my nose been thru the ringer so it takes a strong terp profile for me to get it !--Most times I need a clean glass pipe and try it first thing in the morning !- After that I'm usually too ripped to care about it !
I been hiding in the house for a week Umbra !-- We had a heavy rain storm which brought out huge mosquitos and lots of them !-- Plusbi5 also been hellhot and humid !-- Somebody need to mow my back yard too !-- Not it !-- Least not today !-- I'm the only one can see it anyway !
Drained the hot tub before the storm to clean and refill it but not in the midst of those mosquitos !-- Good news is it dried up enough that the bottle rockets probably catch the dunes on fire again this year and maybe the smoke drive away the mosquitos ?


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2018)

Keef said:


> So U say I got a high CBD plant back there with a Blueberry terp profile and Stoner Rose say it's night time med ?--Can U imagine what a novice or moderate smoker would think about something like that?--- U guys just too good to me !
> 
> On a higher note ?-- Nurse Larry -x- BBSL?-- This'll work ! -- Anyway I said before I'm a people watcher ?-- Sometimes I don't even have to see them to read them !-- I seen this behavior before where Umbra get real quite -- He up to something ya'll !-- Let me look in that breeding tent Cuz ?-- What U got there ?-- I may not know the details but I know the quality of your work and I'm excited !-- I'm already working out my best seed  hustle !


I advertised for testers at another site and sent out a bunch of beans to see which direction to go in for the next breeding adventure. I'm interested in doing something with the Lemon Tree, zkittles cubed, purple punch, and mimosa. Not sure what yet. But lemon tree x valentine might be interesting ...


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

Throw them all in a box Umbra !-- Call it BOD -- "Box of Dank"-- Sweet Lemon CBD weed ? -- That'll work !


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

1st male flower openned --Box of Chocolate!-- Out the House of Umbra !-- U can see the pollen center frame under the flower !-- Chocolate something ?-- I'm here -- the girls here -- He here now !-- Let's make some chocolate babies over next couple days ?-- Then we reveg him for now !


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

Girls of the right breeding age for the chocolate are :
PH
NL-x- BBSL
CBD Crew Indica- x -Valentine 
GDP-X BPU
SR 91 -x- (MZR -x- BBSL)
(S-x-OL) -- x- BBSL

I'm not looking for rhyme and reason !-- This about happy accidents-- There be something there but U gotta find it !-- but if U find something special how U know there not something even better in those seed ?-- It's a disease ?


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2018)

So Keef, how about the lemon tree x 79 xmas bud ibl piney bud?


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

Cuz U a sick individual !--I'm in !--  I haven't sexed the X-mas Tree yet -- Throw it at the wall and see what sticks ?
Whatever does probably make U pucker up ?-- Might even get rid of the dreaded dry mouth ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2018)

Keef, if i could make a suggestion? Keep your valentine and cbd indica pure. Don't be crossing it with a thc variety. Am I all up in your business? Think about it.


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Keef, if i could make a suggestion? Keep your valentine and cbd indica pure. Don't be crossing it with a thc variety. Am I all up in your business? Think about it.


There are 2 sides to that perspective. Yours is 1, keep it pure. And the other is that high CBD strain taste poorly and if no one smokes them, they can't help anyone, so if you cross them with a strain that tastes great, more people will be willing to smoke them. Cause and effect


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2018)

I don't smoke cbd's.


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

Rose - No U not all up in my business !-- I got a breeding pair of CBD Crew's Indica -x- Valentine from U -- I'm keeping them pure !-- That don't mean I can't throw some pollen at a clone just to see what happens !-- I'll still have my pure pair !-- Actually I'm not interested in breeding that clone but it is gonna be close to one the others I am dusting-- could get some pollen on that high CBD indica accidentally ?-- Breeding high CBD to high THC sounds like a crap shoot where U would never know what to expect !-- Right now I got that CBD indica sexed and in veg--Pennywise-x Valentine and  Blue Val yet to sex !-- At most I might breed the CBDS among themselves to have the seed but keep a pure strain of each !-- I wasn't so sure about NL -x- Val or that Blueberry Valentine but U confirmed it's got both THC and CBD so both in there I just gotta find me one!
Crossing high CBD and High THC is kinda like them autos to me !-- I don't know bout that?
Edit :
Missed your post Rose I wanna try to combine them in hash oil cartridges instead of in the plant -- If it works great if it don't ?- Oh well !
I agree CBD weed is eating weed !


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

I kept that BOC to make f-2-- BOC seed cause I don't have my Hershey Bar plant yet !-- Anything other than that is just playing !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 3, 2018)

I grew this Dinamed CBD plant and just tried the first little bud on that thing that I accidentally knocked off...the worst tasting weed I’ve ever smoked...smoked a whole joint yesterday and no real high there at all but it does leave you feeling altered... I’m not really sure how to describe it... it was relaxing and I enjoyed the feeling... I had a bit of my (thc/cbd) chocolate before bedtime and woke with a bit of hangover sensation... next time I roll one, I’ll throw in some thc as well... after I harvest this cbd plant I’ll make some kind of edible or oil to see if that works better...
This is what I grew...
https://www.dinafem.org/en/dinamed-cbd/
Supposed to be only .5% thc and as much as 15% cbd...


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

RE --Was it harsh and taste like hay ? - I decarb it and make caps out of it !- Out of it right now but it helps as caps no doubt !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2018)

I love adding it to tincture and RSO/FECO. It balances the medicine a bit. It does taste nasty to smoke, i learned that with Harlequin. yuck. Great meds though.
RE I call the high as jello.


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

I haven't given up on a high CBD to mix with high THC hash oil so I got kinda excited about possible blueberry terps -- If I think if U could get rid of some that high CBD taste maybe U could get some in a hash oil cartridge -- It wouldn't have to be alot ?-- I got some high THC blueberry might he able to help that taste ?-- 5 parts high THC oil to maybe 2-3 parts high CBD oil !-- It can be done but 1st U gotta find a way to over come that CBD taste !-- Might be able to control dosage better - If U could toke out an e-cig as needed ?-- I seen that thing ya'll use to dab -- I get high I don't need to be playing with a torch or hot nails !-- I get burnt all dahell up !


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2018)

Burnin1 --U make it back home yet ?
Da Shaman in me say there maybe another botanical extract that might work well with RSO for treatment of some things like PTSD but it would also be highly illegal !-- 'shroom oil !-- Don't worry I got plenty to work with in weed !-- Don't want the risk of that too !-- In wine ?-- Get thee behind me Satan !-- I gotta watch my mind all the time !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 3, 2018)

Keef said:


> RE --Was it harsh and taste like hay ? - I decarb it and make caps out of it !- Out of it right now but it helps as caps no doubt !


Never smoked any hay...I don’t remember it being harsh but it was not pleasant...next time I’ll just decarb some and eat it...I’d like to maybe mix in some kinda pleasing thc and try a blunt... I’d like to be able to enjoy smoking something that would not derail me after a couple tokes. I like smoking a cigar and I’d like that kind of smoke session but with pot instead of tobacco... I could go for a tobacco wrap I think with some good tasting weed that was not so intense...


----------



## Budlight (Jul 4, 2018)

Good evening everyone


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey Budlight, so I’m thinking I read, you moved to Canada from the US...Do I have that right? I wouldn’t mind moving somewhere different but my wife, she can’t get more than an hour & a half away from her son so we’re here in Cali...How goes the new flood and drain grow?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 4, 2018)

I was just thinking about the resins and such that we try to grow on these girls...Usually you would dry the buds and the age them to perfection trying to enhance them and bring out the terpines and flavors for a great smoke...But what if your not smoking, what if your going to extract, wouldn’t these nice sticky trichomes more easily let go of their goodness if they were still fresh and sticky...may be a stupid question but I’m high and thinking...


----------



## thegloman (Jul 4, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
2RE. From what I've seen, pressing fresh frozen buds works best.
I have no personal experience but I Have seen it done very successfully.
I think my smoking days are about over. My lungs are getting worn out.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 4, 2018)

Keef


Keef said:


> Burnin1 --U make it back home yet ?
> Da Shaman in me say there maybe another botanical extract that might work well with RSO for treatment of some things like PTSD but it would also be highly illegal !-- 'shroom oil !-- Don't worry I got plenty to work with in weed !-- Don't want the risk of that too !-- In wine ?-- Get thee behind me Satan !-- I gotta watch my mind all the time !-


Keef,
There actually IS evidence showing shrooms can be help full for those with some mental troubles.  I've combined shroom extract with rso in the past to "up the high" in my oil.  It really is a nice combo if you're carefull not to use too much shroom extract.   I recently tried shrooms again and have decided they aren't for me any more, but maybe after my living arrangement changes and I'm not responsible for my elderly aunt any more Ill try again.
I really did used to like shrooms a lot.  (I did consider spiked wine too.)


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2018)

good middle of the night. I think the cure is important. we squished some freshly cured bud and it worked very nice. I think i will be squishing some more today, i guess it is better on the lungs as you take much less. But we do cough.  gloman, you are very kind to help an older relative.  How is Barney?


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !--
I like a good pipe in the morning !-- I like dank that will just steam roll U !-- As for pressing oil -- I think --( just my opinion !)-- Dry the weed -- Use it to make dry ice hash -- then press the pucks  !- Wash the used weed and pucks in ethenol to get the last of the goodies out and make RSO -

RE -- Bud is Canadian !

4th of July ?--
We supposed to fly the flag at half mast today or upside down today ?- For those that don't know flying the flag  upside down is not a disgraceful thing to do !-- -- Flying the flag upside down is a sign that we under attack and need help !-- Caution ! - Beware ! - Send help ! --
Now for a patriotic Wake and Bake !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 4, 2018)

Rose
I'm sitting here with Barney now and I just can't help grinning. 
He's doing SO well.  lol. He's trying to stare me down for my breakfast.  I'm about to take him off of the gabapentin. 4 more doses then he'll be down to 2 meds plus the oil.  He takes 12 drops 2x a day and has had nearly normal life since the start.  Only things I don't let him do are get up on furniture cuz the jump down can hurt him bad and he can't play tug o war.
You should see him try to chase bunny rabbits tho.   Its hallarious!


----------



## thegloman (Jul 4, 2018)

Oh by the way
Happy Independance Day yall!

Remember help those you're with to stay safe.  Have fun but know a guy can lose a hand in the flash of a careless moment.


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

G -I still got my left hand but it don't always do what I say
I don't do the firework thing !-This the night where vets and dogs hide in the closet !-What's fun for others make some freak out !
 I have been known to blow something up on occasion but not in celebration !-- America celebrate while them that Bled for that freedom are forced to hide and relive things they want to forget !-- It's a twisted world we live in !-- I keep a hellbox and speaker wire around to make big boom !- Just in case !-- I have to remind myself all da time that just because U can do a thing don't mean U should !-- Still got a worn copy of the Anarchist Cook Book around somewhere ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2018)

Ya know gloman, i was just out deadheading plants with my left hand as my right one is broken, and I thought of you. So, i am not complaining.
I am so glad to hear of Barney. We had to put a ramp on our couch for our old little poodle years ago. It worked. I am also glad to hear of his dose, i need to know that, and he is a little boy isn't he, not very big.  Interesting. Great news in the world of medicated doxins.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 4, 2018)

Rose
Yes Barney is little (so to speak)
He has been on a diet since his last injury and we've gotten a little over 10% of his body weight down. He's still a plump boy but less weight is healthier for his poor broken body. He weighs in at 20lbs. now.

Keef
You're right about just cuz we can don't mean we should.
I'm a bit of a prepper I suppose
and I too have enuff powder to disable any military vehicle comming up my lane.
I'm in to peace, love and hippie beads but like the snake on the flag says....."Don't tread on me"


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

G --I perfer other chemical compounds -- Amfu be the easiest -- Gunpowder just for reloading but can be useful as an explosive initiator !- The prepper stuff I looked at a long time ago -- Came to the conclusion that what U carry between your ears is more important than what U got hid out somewhere -- That stuff can be lost or stolen !-
- They can't take what's in my haid !-- Making liqour -- Growing weed -- Along with being proficient with fire arms and explosives -- Pretty much covers preparing for a disaster !-- I mean U do have to be able to skin a buck and run a trot line too ---but that's a given!


----------



## thegloman (Jul 4, 2018)

Rose,
LOL!  I'm sorry your hand is broken. I hope it heals quick.
For me, having only 1 hand isn't much different than 2.  I just hold tighter if needed and when I just have to have my left hand, I just turn upside down and use my right.  arar Having been an auto mechanic for many years under dash wiring was my biggest nightmare.
By the way, I need to deadhead my roses. How far back should I cut them?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2018)

Are they big roses? Back to the 5th leaf but you need to cut right above the leaf node so you don't get die back.  I should try that upside down trick. lol


----------



## ness (Jul 4, 2018)

Good day OFC,  I see everyone has been busy.  Have a safe day.  I snap a picture of Acapulco Gold, you can laugh if you want, I have to.  There is a story behind, the way I grow her, Let's just say, nothing work out the way I wanted to.   Rose, I finely snap a picture of my first rose bush.  What do you think?  Can, you name her?


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy 4th OFC


----------



## ness (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

Don't know if that little BOC male gonna survive going from 12/12 to 24/7 light ?-- He look a little worse from wear and tear !-- I think I'm keep my eye on the blueberry weed patch see if he left me a prize !-- Should be refined and tasty -- That was all Umbra's work -- I just combined some his stuff sometimes -- Is that wrong because I don't know these things ?--- To me it would be wrong to claim someone else's work as your own ! -- Now that SR91 -x- ( Mazar-i-Shariff-x BBSL )-- That's mine now !-- If I send someone some seed to it and they do something to it --good for them !-- Fact is if genetics leave your hands U don't control them anymore !-- When they blow the whistle round here ?-- Won't be no OFC genetics leave my hands alive locally !
I grow it and make product out if it-  but - no clones and no seed get outta my control round here !
Edit : morning Ness --Umbra !-- Wanna get high ?


----------



## ness (Jul 4, 2018)

Rose, I need to do some reading up on how to take care of roses.


----------



## ness (Jul 4, 2018)

Sound like a plan.  Smoking Northern Lights.  Small, plants this harvest.  (pass, pass)


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm in Keef and Ness. Smoking some gg#4


----------



## Budlight (Jul 4, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Hey Budlight, so I’m thinking I read, you moved to Canada from the US...Do I have that right? I wouldn’t mind moving somewhere different but my wife, she can’t get more than an hour & a half away from her son so we’re here in Cali...How goes the new flood and drain grow?


 No I’ve always lived in Canada I moved from Alberta BC it’s about 6 1/2 hour drive from each other  i’d have to say where I live now in the  Okanogan     is one of the best places I’ve ever been  The people here are pretty amazing  i’ve never been somewhere where there is so many friendly people


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm left smoking on the child of that White Indica U sent me ( The White -x- Nepal Indica)-- That thang won BOTM not long ago ?-- She don't play !-- My boy Waldo the BBSL stud got wit her !-- They say he "Bring the Fire" ?-- So I added him to that blast furnace running in the WI !-- The
WI-X- BBSL is a staple around here !-- Some caps and a toke or 2 of that once in awhile and I'm good !
Hey Bud !


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

Umbra I been meaning to ask your opinion bout something -- That coco coir U grow in ?-- Could use it in a series of  5 gallon buckets in a  drip and drain system ?--I don't want all that exposed water raising the humidity in the grow room !-- I'd then have to install dehumidifiers and use more power -- My thought is a 5 gallon bucket with a drain near to bottom to a drain pipe !- I'm thinking put the plant in coco with one these neopreme collars in the lid of the bucket !-- Quick connect drip and drain connections -- Drip in nute water ( on a timer?) and drain open to drain (or timer ?) --I know what U already thinking !-( roots gonna need more air )- I was thinking an aquarium stone in each bucket - quick connect to a common air compressor ?
I've even considered growing in rock small as aquarium stone without the coco !-- U understand what I mean ?-- A common piping system where U bring the buckets in and plug them in !-- Unplug them harvest-- set the bucket up with anther plant and continue to mark !- Looking for the way that leaves least waste like used dirt or coco !
This weed will work !


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2018)

The promix#4 I use is not coco. It is soilless, but not coco. What you're describing is a hempy bucket dwc. Mass Producer was a master at those.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy 4th of July guys!

The harshest and maybe strongest Indica I have ever smoked is Black Domina.  A Buddy  and I grew this about maybe 6 years ago I would guess.  I hated the taste.. he loved it.  To each his own. ha ha

My visit with my cardiologist was so so.  The imaging center forgot to give my Doctor the results on the tests on my legs and heart or they lost the tests.   Imaging on my neck came back ok.

Got to go.  friends coming over today.


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2018)

For straight up water farming, I still gravitate toward the under current rdwc.


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

Good to know it'll work Cuz !-- All I'm looking for is sturdy substrate so the plant can hold some weight !-- What I'm doing now is fine for a small fast turn over grow like I do but a production grow has to be done different !-- U know I'm buy me one those Spyder lights like U got one day ?- I'm take it apart and order the components for a bunch more just like it !-- Go down to the welding /machine shop and get them to build me a mess of light frames that look a little different from that Spyder-- Take them to the grow and put together my lights !-- Might be a little cheaper ?-


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

Would that be like angled PVC pipe with grow holes in it and U just drip in and let it drain out at the low end ?-- Flood and drain ?-- I didn't go to weed growing school I don't know the right names of some stuff !-- but I understand water pharming !

Glad U back Burnin 1


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

Trying to apply my late little brother's attitude to growing  weed !-- He would say -- Get the tools!-- We build what we need when we get there !
Wait !--Got Gary Clark Jr playing the blues and all is right with the world !-- This is good weed !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2018)

Ness, treat your rose like your pot. They will take the same food and the same water really deep and then let dry. Water in the morning so there is no moisture on the to make mold. Keep the leaves dry where you live. You may get black spot  from too much moisture, but they will just drop their leaves but not die. I saw on your pot it is a knock out rose, they are very easy. Enjoy it.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 4, 2018)

Morning Stoners.  I just realized my morning is everyone elses afternoon.  Since I flower at night and live alone, my nites and days tend to get mixed up.  I re-potted a few mozzarella into 5 gallon pots.  Once I get some size on 'em I'll flip 'em.  Got some bad news today.  Amazon says the press I ordered is sold out.  Last time the told me I had to wait it wound up being a refund.  Not happy about that.


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey Nick !-- It still needs to be modified but for $125 I can make it work when I need it !-- Baseball cap heat transfer press !-- It has a timer -heat controller and one curved  heat plate --- If I keep the curved one I'll need to rebuild that hard red rubber pad and replace it with something that got no give! --
I might just order me 2 flat heat  plates -- The flaws are that the pressure lever pivot point need to be reenforced -- I'm use a bar clamp to take the pressure off it !-- 2 flat heat plates and it'll do for now!


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

What's up with that link to that story about Hamilton's  wife the other day ?-- That came outta left field -- I get confused easy did I miss something ?-- 
Just made me an afternoon cup of coffee and filled the pipe !-- Man on a mission !
Looks like we got rain moving in !-- Maybe no fires in the dunes !-- Time to do your duty !-- Weed ain't smoking itself !


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

Gloman -- I can tell U what Fruit Cocktail wine post to taste like !-- I can work with this !-- Just finished scooping off the fruit solids -- Took a taste !- Not bad at all !-- Removed the solids -- added another cup of sugar and some water !- See how how high an alcohol content them yeast will give me before it kills them !-- I also think the Cherry gonna be outstanding with some age - It's cooking in secondary fermentation -- Blueberry Merlot just about where I want it !-- Fruit cocktail wine?-- Who woulda ever thunk such a thing ?-- The yeast eat sugar they don't care where it come from !- The alcohol dissolve the terepenes obsorbing the smell and taste of the Fruit !-- 
Been high all day and I'm O.K. with that !-- Happy Independence Day !


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2018)

Keef, you asked about the perry the other day. I go to an orchard nearby and they will squeeze me some fresh juice. It is the only way I know to get it without preservatives.


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

Cool Umbra-- Add yeast and let in ferment or U cook it first ?-- I took a 5 lbs bag of apples and 5 lbs of sugar Chopped the Apples up put them in a bigass stock pot and cooked them soft -- Ran it thru the blender -- Put it in my 5 gallon fermenter --Let it cool and added yeast the next day !-- I got a good flavor but it give U indigestion !-- Never could figure out why !-- I've also fermented Apple pie filling !- With cinnamon!--


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2018)

I cook it with sugar, cool it then add yeast


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

Cool !-- So now the Boom -Boom starts from the fireworks !-- Got my dogs in my lap -- They don't like it !-- I don't like it !- Makes me wanna shoot back !-- Better put some music on --loud !-- There goes Jet the 6 lb black and white that thinks he's a Bull Mastiff !-- The barking!-- I better get back in this pipe !


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2018)

Ear plugs !-- It helps some !-- The problem I faced with that Apple Jack was I realized that the ethenol is not the only waste product of yeast !- Them little buggers also make methanol and acetates -- Removing 4 gallons outta 5 as water ice not only concentrate the ethenol but dat other sheet too !-- A cotton ball and charcoal layered funnel filter -- a Vacuum cleaner duct tape -- I think pulling it thru a charcoal filter will remove some those nasties?-- Find out soon !


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2018)

I couldn't believe how much it cleaned up the ethanol extract I did.


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- It's still dark -- Been storming all night --
Another cup of coffee and a toke or 2 and I might live !
Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !-- I saw the Gloman lurking around earlier !- I know U up U old fool !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 5, 2018)

Don't know much about acetatates other than the one I make for blasting caps, but with apple jack removing the peels first will reduce the methanol output.  Not eliminate but greatly reduce.

I'm sad to announce I had to cut down my best BB King plant.
The one on the asparagus bed attracted the attention of a nosey small plane.  He flew over my grow and circled 3 times.  S.O.B.!
Oh well, next time he'll see it gone. Breaks my heart.

On another note, I been harvesting cabbage and broccolli this morning so I need to drop a bunch of it off at the rescue mission in Peoria.
I really do enjoy growing but can't use it all myself.

I hope there were no injuries last night.  My church put on a fireworks show to rival the pro's.
It was Great!


----------



## thegloman (Jul 5, 2018)

Hehe yup!  I'm up.  Can't sleep past 4am these days.
What up brother keef?
I'm done outside for the day now. It's a muggy son of a gun again today and supposed to get over 90. Sure could use some rain.
I was talking to my paper delivery girl today who says she has a peach and a plum tree in her yard. She was complaining about how messy they are so I told her I'd take a bunch of it for making liquor and wine.
I see a new still in my future!

Now for a bong!


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2018)

What up G ?-- Still getting a little rain here -- Don't worry about those peels -- U cook it off the methanol and other nasties will come over in the head !--Throw it out and done !-- I do like the way U cook off the head and heart then run it again to remove the head !-- - Yep - Yeast make traces methenol acetone  - It's in beer and wine naturally !-- It wouldn't hurt to reduce by freezing by half like I do but condensing it more than that makes getting the taste pretty hard to do !-- Did find out that heating it up to kill the yeast at the end also gets rid of some those nasties and improves taste !-- I put the gallon jugs in a water bath to heat it up !-- 
Another cup of coffee ?-- Toke or 2 ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2018)

Gloman I'm sorry U had to chop that B.B. but better safe than sorry !-- U got to see how she'll grow for U outside ?
 She'll work inside U just gotta bush it and flip it at maybe 18 inches tall !-- Be safer to just keep the grow inside if U can!


----------



## thegloman (Jul 5, 2018)

I still have 1 in the greenhouse but this one was SO perfect.
I think this will be my last outdoor crop.
Time to start acquiring lights, pumps and the such.
Ill get about a years worth of stash from the greenhouse if all goes well so I have a little time.


----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2018)

Good morning OFC. My plum tree doesn't bear enough fruit to be making alcohol from it, lol. Dogs eat them when they fall from the tree. I try to get the yard free from fallen fruit. Keeps the bugs and pests at bay. Moles have been bad this year. They usually hang around my compost pile, since it generates so many worms, but they have been in the front yard in the flower beds and the dogs have been digging trenches chasing and hunting them.
Its been a lazy week with the holiday in the middle of the week. I do have a few things I need to accomplish today, but not in a hurry, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2018)

It can wait Umbra ! -- My backyard is a wreck !- Weeds getting high needs to be mowed bad !-- I ain't dumb like I was when I was young -- The wind not blowing much- It's humid  and bigass mosquitos waiting out there to take me  down !-- It's over grown and needs lots of work ? -- To me the choice is go make it look nice-- Maybe get malaria--  zika -- bit all dahell up ?  -- Or just stay in here -- get high and take a hit for being lazy !-- I can live with that !-- Where my pipe ?


----------



## ness (Jul 5, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Got a busy day line up.  Another cup of coffee and a few hits and outside for yard work.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Good morning guys!


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey Ness -- Burnin1 -- Good day to U !
Mane the grow got a way to go to recover from those while flies !-- Couple more months the rotation  be rolling right and proper again !
Ness I forgot to say I was impressed with the plant pic U posted !-- U got this now !


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2018)

Couple outta " Waldo's Bunch"
WI - x - BBSL -- Umbra's The White -x- Nepal Indica 
NL - x - BBSL-- Rose's Nurse Larry 
They got aways to go -- The WI -- trichs come on like gang busters in the last couple weeks -- NL just keep keeping on like she do !-- Someone else gonna have to take them to amber -- I'm too ascared to do it !--


----------



## thegloman (Jul 5, 2018)

Hot Diggity!
We finally getting rain! My gardens were all droopy hot n dry.

Keef, I'm fixin to clone some of the NL X BBSL for next go around indoors.  Ill take 1 of them to full amber.  I'm finding I get anxiety from clear/cloudy.


----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2018)

we should get rain in November, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2018)

Forecast for next 7 days here ? -- Hot -humid with scattered showers and more mosquitos !
Do that Gloman !-- Amber on some these Indicas glue me to the place I lit it up !-- Make me worry about falling thru the floor and stuff !


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2018)

Got to suck watching your "fixer" begin to  turn state's evidence against U right there on the television and all ?
Like a dam soap opera but for real ?-- I was gonna do something but can't remember what it was ? -- Putting this pipe down might be a good place to start ? -- Didn't mean to get this high !-- Find me some music and ride it out !--- That pipe need to stay dahell away from me !-- Evil thang !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2018)

Coughing my head off with Kimbo Kush Squish.  I would think it would be less harsh  with no leaf material, but no, one small hit makes me cough forever. No pesticides or anything.  Sure gets you high though with a little asthma on the side.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 5, 2018)

All I can say is I grow some good smoke!  But as usual I cough my head off.  I hate to burst all you wrong coast guys bubbles but its raining buckets here.  Thunder boomers so hard the power went out for a while and my house even moved!  I think the worst is over now.


----------



## ness (Jul 6, 2018)

Keef said:


> Hey Ness -- Burnin1 -- Good day to U !
> Mane the grow got a way to go to recover from those while flies !-- Couple more months the rotation  be rolling right and proper again !
> Ness I forgot to say I was impressed with the plant pic U posted !-- U got this now !


Thank you Keef, Hoping for a good end.


----------



## ness (Jul 6, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Day is young and I have lots to do today.  But first outside for a peasant high.  Have a beautiful day, OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2018)

Ugh !-- Weather got my faced locked up !-- I'm hurting and in a foul mood - I'll be around when I can be somewhat civilized !--


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2018)

Good morning all, it is finally hot here, darn it, i was hoping it wouldn't do that this year. ha.  I hope you are all well and appropriately medicated.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 6, 2018)

Good morning ofc, overcast this morning and showing a high of 89...I think I can deal with that...


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello Friends

It seems that one of my girls is going into flower.  My Blueberry Muffin.  Going to reposition the pot or put it under a light in my shop to reveg..  Don't know at the moment.  Thinking about it.

Rose I hope your hand is starting to feel better.

Keef  I hope your mood changes.  Listen to some music and burn one.


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2018)

Working on it Burnin 1 !-- Window shaking thunder and Noah rain bout to hit !-- Look green out the window !--
This push through and the pressure stablize my face won't hurt so bad !-- 3 metal plates and a fist full of screws ?-- The face got a right to complain sometimes -- I try to ride it out but I can end up in a foul mood !-- I'm better than I was earlier -- It was a hard night !--
Pic of that man piss me off !-- When Putin's boy goes down ?-- Sessions so outta here !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2018)

Burnin, it is feeling much better, thank you. Still wearing my brace thingy.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Can't see it too good in this pic.  My Blueberry Muffin starting is to foxtail.  Only a little over 12" tall so far. Planted this clone outside last month.
I read a strain review that said this strain has a tendency to due this sometimes.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 6, 2018)

My Blackberry Fire plants


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 6, 2018)

dammit I will never get this posting photo thing


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2018)

Just one of them outside and I'd be in jail by the time the sun went down Burnin1 !-- Nice plants !-- 
GDP -x- BPU -- The blueberry patch !-- Plant tells me it's a Screen of Green plant !-- I'm rounding up what I'm looking for !-- Funny little thing huh ?-- She make nice smoke too !
Just because I grow little plants now don't mean I'll always grow little plants-- When that time comes I want


 the right plants !


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2018)

Burnin1 -- My attitude is improving !-- Took a couple bad Girls making music to do it !-- The Pretty Reckless and Halestorm ?-- They helping!


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2018)

Ya'll don't feel bad bout that little GDP-x- BPU up there -- I had that thing a couple years !-- She shouldn't be blueberry but she is !-- And I got rooted cuts --  Then she had babies with one of Umbra's other blueberries - B.B.King -- (BPU-X- B.B.)
and I got seed in a bottle -- I bet it comes out blueberry ?-- Oh and I think that male from  Umbra's Box of Chocolate mighta got wit dis girl just a little -- Maybe ?
If a few seed mature don't have a clue what to expect from them !
I fish in the genetic Gene pool !-- Maybe I catch something maybe not ?

Red Wine Popsicles?--
 They doing it all wrong !--
 They need to find a way to keep ideas like that away from deviants like me!-- I could rock that with a few minor adjustments !


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2018)

Electric Ice Cream ?--
 That's just wrong !-- 
I take a Dreamcycle !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2018)

Burnin, those look very nice.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 7, 2018)

Goood morning OFC!

Its a Beautiful day here in the redneck belt. lol. Fairly cool for a change.
I'm trying my hand at "on purpose" seeds. I left a few small buds on the GT x BOC X BBSL and I been dusting them with pollen from the v x pennywise.
Not trying to do anything but see how long it takes.  I'm gonna clone a bunch of the Frank's Gift for the cbd. Its listed as a 25 to 1 ratio of cbd to thc.  I intend to extract as much straight cbd as I can then blend in the thc as desired.
Rose those cbd rich seeds I got from you have given me 1 fem of each starting with 6 seeds. There's Lots more seed still but as long as I have these 3 going I can clone the dickens out of them.  All 3 are over 2' already.

Getting ready to take a bunch of cabbage, broccoli and onions to the rescue mission.   This may be my last year of putting in such big gardens.  I can't keep up with the weeds anymore.
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Jul 7, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Still dragging at the beach !-- The morning news hottie and her weatherman side kick convinced me not to plan anything outside today -- Be rainy and nasty off and on !- It's not like I had a marathon run all planned out anyway !--
Yo Gloman-- That's how we learn !-- I like to put the pollen on the girls in early bloom -- Maybe 3 weeks in ?-- Early powder puff !-- Some thing that might help keep pollen from getting loose is to mist with water after tossing some pollen -- Toss pollen in the morning -- mist in the afternoon to kill any stray pollen ! -- Wind from the fans can spread  it !-- I gotta change out some filters and adjust pH today -- and do some quality control testing ( means get high)
Cuz U looking for a breeding male ?-- SD-x- BBSL-- That's your father of monsters right there !


----------



## ness (Jul 7, 2018)

Good morning Keef, OFC.  Nice plants you have up there, Keef.  Day is young and it time to do some farming.  Have a good one.


----------



## Keef (Jul 7, 2018)

U too Ness !
Gloman -- This BOC boy I saved got one purpose in life !-- The chocolate I'm looking for exist in Umbra's BOC but I don't know if I got enough BOC seed to find my Hershey Bar plant ?-- So I use him to make F-2 -- BOC seed !- Pretty sure the plant I want is already in BOC -I gotta keep that boy alive until I get a BOC girl big enough to breed !-- Then I kill him !-- Then I find my Hershey bar plant in those seed !--SD-X-BBSL is the next boy I wanted to mess with !-- Me and this Snow Lotus ?- We starting to understand each other a little !--


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Keef you have BoC F2, so you would be making F3. Wake n bake morning. Sunshine is warm at 6am already. Pot of coffee and some Buddha kush peppered with some black hash. NL#5 on deck with the choco fantasy clean up.


----------



## Keef (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm not sure Umbra but sounds like U bout to get toasted ?
F-something ?- I had a BOC that I lost in the bugs wars that had a very nice chocolate coffee thing going on and I don't think I aged it enough !-- Then her sister which had a hint of Chocolate something ?-- That was her hook !-- Couple tokes and she got U !--
 Black hash ?--
Texas don't got nothing like that !-- I know how U do and Black hash ?- That scares me !-- Let keep hit dat real quick ?


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2018)

I like to think of it as a search for internal meditation, rather than getting toasted but that works for me.


----------



## Keef (Jul 7, 2018)

It's the Ying and the Yang of the thang Umbra !-- 2 things can be true at the same time!--


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2018)

Umbra, i think that combo would fix just about anything. LOL, how you doing? 
Happy Saturday y'all.


----------



## Keef (Jul 7, 2018)

Sorry Rose !-- I should just stay on my leash here at the O.F.C. !-- It's in me and it's gonna come out !-- I really wasn't finished but I just have another cup of coffee and a toke or 2 instead ?-- I was just getting warmed up too !


----------



## Keef (Jul 7, 2018)

Part of me wish I could shrink down and see what happen in those little clear mushroom thangs -- is it like tinker toys ?-- One of these one of them ? -- Then why they get smoky or cloudy ?-- Why amber ?-- The other part just wanna burn it !


----------



## Keef (Jul 7, 2018)

Morning music for Burnin 1 -- Orianthi -- Started with-- Heaven in this H-e-l-l  - Woman can play that ax !


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, i think that combo would fix just about anything. LOL, how you doing?
> Happy Saturday y'all.


Doing ok. Gardening until it gets too hot, then inside chores. Doing laundry and dishes. Still need to food shop and planning on giving dogs a bath.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2018)

I don't know how you are upright.


----------



## Keef (Jul 7, 2018)

91 degrees and bout 91 % humidity !- I ain't lost nothing out there !-- That can't be good for U ?-- I be right here in the AC !-- I'm brain damaged -not crazy !

Rose da man's tolerance be legendary !-- I grow some thangs he bred !-- He probably smoke me under the table !-- I know how he make that Black hash and it sounds scary !- -- U got some moon rocks Umbra ?-- I lusting after some of them !-- I be making them myself soon enough !

I'm a sick individual!--Why I do this ?--  I need to rack this wine and  it's summer and the law says I gotta take a shot at Watermelon Wine !-- Find me a big bottle of Watermelon concentrate and a bag a sugar ! -- I see a fall harvest party ?-- Maybe a bonfire on the beach ?--


----------



## thegloman (Jul 7, 2018)

Yo Keef, 
Watermelon season has started.
Don't cha wanna stomp up a load?  Hehe
If my melons do well I'm gonna try a 5gal.


----------



## Keef (Jul 7, 2018)

No Cuz !-- Stripping all the goodies out a mess of melons then filtering the juice -- 5 gallon of Watermelon juice sounds like too much work to me !-- If I was in the country I probably would do just that but let me see if I can't find some concentrate first !-- Wonder how that Hawaiian Punch would ferment ?-- It used to come in a concentrate?
They had Delaware Punch concentrate too ?-- ( I like to sweeten at the end with a sweet concentrate )


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2018)

chocolope



 ope


----------



## Keef (Jul 7, 2018)

Look at those leaves ?-- She sativa or mostly ?-- I'm so jealous of U people that can grow right out in the open like that!-- I go to jail for a dirty pipe and ya'll can grow like that without worrying the law might show up any second and take a U to jail -- I don't know what that would feel like but it must be nice !-- The War ain't over down here yet but I am truly happy U guys seem to be winning !-- Maybe my time come one day for that 1st legal joint ? -- The grow itself don't need to be legal !-- I keep it hid !-- Prohibition taught me well !-- They created me !--Deal with it !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2018)

yep Keef, that is chocolope a sativa, it is a nice sativa, my daughters favorite and i like it too. It doesn't make your jaws hurt from grinding your teeth like green crack does.

I hope your long nightmare will be over in texas, soon.


----------



## Keef (Jul 7, 2018)

They ever turn me loose ya'll have to point me at some sativas like that !-- I'm a water pharmer but I could do some sativa dirt pharming down here !- Grow season from mid March to mid November -- Long as I'm inside I'll stick with fast finishing indica or indica heavy ! --That  Looks so nice and it's early yet !--


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2018)

Yes, i had a moment of panic when i realized it hasn't hit flower yet.  I want it below the fence, think i can do that without pruning? I hope so.


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2018)

I have some 26 week sativas, lol. If you smoke them, you will never smoke anything else.


----------



## ness (Jul 7, 2018)

Good evening OFC.  Keef a fire on the beach sound great.  Do some fishing.  Cook some hot dogs maybe some fish.  That would be relaxing. 

Rose, what a beautiful Sativa, I love Sativa's, they get me motivated.  Had a busy day today.  Got lots done.  Now, it's lights out,  Good night, OFC


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

It's dark !-- 4:30 and I'm up !-- Storms moving thru again --
Me da pipe and a cup of coffee ?-- I be O.K. soon as I quit hurting some !-- My face do not like this weather !
Yo Gloman -- about those weeds in your garden !-- I used to live by this by this big Strawberry field in Louisiana -- They did something that probably fix your weed problem -- After they plowed up the rows they went back and covered the row with a long sheet of plastic throw some dirt on the plastic to hold it in place then cut hole to plant the Berry plants !-- Plastic keep weeds from growing among the berries-- Rain soak in between the rows and keep plenty moisture around the roots !-- Just a thought !-- I have done a little weeding with a 4 prong rake myself !-- Not a fan !


----------



## ness (Jul 8, 2018)

Morning Keef, your up early.  Babies are growing.  What is it, when the plants get 12" your flip them to flower, see if they bloom male or female, take the males and put back in veg, is that right?  Been doing some raining here too.  To wet for my morning out.  Got lots to do in the house.  Have a High day. Keef


----------



## umbra (Jul 8, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Keef, here in the food production land, the plastic down in the fields isn't to block weeds, it's to warm the soil. Here in Monsanto land, they use roundup or GMO seed that has roundup in the seed to keep out the weeds. I weed by hand in my veggie garden, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

Wake and Bake all over again !--
Yo Umbra-- I share some of your concern about some GMO -- but when it comes to Round up in a plants a DNA ?-- Mane all the DNA of everything alive is made of just 4 amino acids - (ACTG-- I think ?)-- Even if U wanted round up in your genetics -- Good luck finding a DNA sequence in some round up !-- Ain't none !-- Putting a DNA sequence in say a potato that makes it resistant to potato blight or some other plant disease probably kept many from starving to death --
I'm having a hard time figuring out how that could be bad ?--  Round up Bad !-- No Doubt !--
With CRISPR and other DNA tools U ain't seen nothing yet !
There is a theory that we are genetically modified organisms ourselves !-- The ancient Sumerian records say the first of our kind was carried in an aliens womb and that we were created to serve our creators as slaves  !-- Human DNA can be traced back to a single  genetic Eve !-- Was she genetically modified ?--They history say so !--That's not religion !-- Just what the Sumerian  wrote down as thier history over 6,000 years ago !--


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

A special Sunday morning shout out to someone in the shadows !--
Greetings -E.H. !--Hope U have a good day !-- What U think about this world ?-- Where would one start and how would one even organize such a tale ?-- It's beyond me !-- I just live it !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2018)

Glyphosate or round up and Monsanto are the devil. Glyphosate is found in infant formulas, feeding tubes in hospitals, tampax, the list goes on.  Not to mention what it does to the farmers that were taken by monsanto, that spray it. 

Good morning peeps.  Going to be hot today but worse tomorrow. I need to make oil and tincture and my hand still hurts.  Good thing i have a right hand man.  Bud wants me to keep recipes for how i make my stuff. That is nuts. it depends on what i have on hand.  I am running low on cbd so the tincture will have much more of a kick. oh dear.  Have a good sunday and smile, i tried it.


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

Rose don't hold back !-- Tell me honest and straight up !-- What  do U really think of Monsanto?--


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Good morning OFC
Keef:  I am listening to Orianthi on youtube now.   Thank you!
I have been tripping out on  The Black Angels  from Austin Texas lately.  Jam in the van "Hunt Me Down" by the Black Angels is one of my favs.  I listen to some trippy music sometimes when I smoke sativas like Sour Diesel.  ha ha


----------



## Budlight (Jul 8, 2018)

Good morning everyone hope everyone’s after next one start man this blueberry Valentine is smelling amazing thank you so much Rose


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Awesome Budlight!   GREAT job on those!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2018)

You are most welcome Bud, that is a beauty and they do smell wonderful don't they?  That is one of my favorites of Umbra and my collaboration. 
I just took a hit of some greencrack cbd I grew. It was a free seed and it was tiny, maybe yield an ounce, but i need to see if it has cbd, i am going thru my cupboard looking for cbd's to make stuff.  I know i need to grow more cbd that is for sure. Green crack cbd seems dumb to me. I prefer an indica in medicine. but we will see. 

I gotta go pop more seeds.


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

I'll have to check them out Burnin1 !-- Glad Orianthi worked for U !-- 
What up Bud !-- Still sitting on your seed !-- If it ain't one thing it's been another !-- I'm slow but I don't think I ever told someone I'd send them some seed and didn't get it done --Eventually !-- U gonna smoke that blueberry or make edibles out of it ?-- It might or might not smoke good !
Make good medicine but probably better decarbed and eaten ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2018)

It doesn't smoke bad Keef, the bb is the dominant flavor but you can feel the cbd.


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

Rose I know your cause is just !-- If I could I'd hook U up I would  but I'm just gonna be getting by for a couple months !-- I watch and listen to what U do !-- Texas got a lot of people who could benefit from meds made from weed but there's that thing about going to jail if U get caught with that medicine !-- Your " recipe" ?--- Makes sense to me !


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

Smoke it mixed with something Rose ?

Edit :-- Rose I haven't even went to see if U took that post down !-- My only regret is that I couldn't find a way to make it rhyme !


----------



## Budlight (Jul 8, 2018)

Keef said:


> I'll have to check them out Burnin1 !-- Glad Orianthi worked for U !--
> What up Bud !-- Still sitting on your seed !-- If it ain't one thing it's been another !-- I'm slow but I don't think I ever told someone I'd send them some seed and didn't get it done --Eventually !-- U gonna smoke that blueberry or make edibles out of it ?-- It might or might not smoke good !
> Make good medicine but probably better decarbed and eaten ?


 If it taste anything like it smells should be pretty good smells like blueberry candy


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Remember pixie sticks?  Those straws filled with like Kool-Aid powder that we would suck out of a straw package as kids.
My friend had me try out a purple strain he grew.  He asked me to take a dry hit (unlit) on the joint to check out the flavor.  It reminded me of sucking on a grape pixie stick. 
Some terps are really awesome.


----------



## umbra (Jul 8, 2018)

Me too





burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> Keef:  I am listening to Orianthi on youtube now.   Thank you!
> I have been tripping out on  The Black Angels  from Austin Texas lately.  Jam in the van "Hunt Me Down" by the Black Angels is one of my favs.  I listen to some trippy music sometimes when I smoke sativas like Sour Diesel.  ha ha


Me too. I listen to some crazy music when I get high.


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

I got high once !
Grape pixie sticks ?-- I can dig that !-- I got Blue Berry more ways than one but I got no grape and I want a cherry !- I want potent with  the terp profile don't much care what name it got !-- Something finish in bout 60 days and don't stretch too much !
Listen to me !-- I'm becoming a weed nerd !-- Shame on me !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2018)

I was not hinting Keef, just complaining.  I am the only one i know that needs this much cbd. I have to up my grow that's all, lots of sick folks out there. I wasn't asking for no  stinken hook up, lol.  No offence but I wouldn't take just anyone's pot. I am lucky i have a young friend that grows like i do and she is very generous with shake. But she is out, tis the season.


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

I know that Rose !- I just admire what U do -U help a lot of people -- I wanna  be like U when Texas changes the law !--
I can do more than one thing at a time !
Storming again at the beach !-- I got chores to do like Umbra had yesterday -- May have those same chores on the list tomorrow ?-- Not real motivated today !-- It might be time to make me some coffee and do the afternoon burn !-- What we call that ?- Some numbers or something ?


----------



## umbra (Jul 8, 2018)

took clones of the lemon tree, mimosa, forbidden jelly, BoC F2, and schrom. Space fills up quick around here.


----------



## ness (Jul 8, 2018)

Afternoon Keef, OFC.  I see everyone is having fun growing and tasting.  Yumm.  Keef, your SR-91 X (MZ X BBSL) and White Indica X BBSL are growing like weeds right now.  I'll snap a picture later.  I fine that the SR............. is hunger, I have to feed her next watering.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 8, 2018)

A little too warm at home today so we took a day off and came up here...


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

This Wednesday is clone day -- Gotta rebuild the rotation!-- 
I take more cuts than I need -- Still got some seed plants to sex then I can cut on them some too !-- It'll be nice to have V and NL back !- I kinda like them both !-- Room ? -- After the bug wars and the rotation crashed it was like starting over I got plenty room in bloom --Right now I'm setting the rotation back up with small plants -- I'm setting up one box in each part of the 4 part rotation but I have what I need to move back to double that with 2 boxes in each of the 4 parts -- It'll be fall before I'm back where I want to be !


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

Hey Ness -- RE !--
Ness U gonna  like both those !-- People have a tendency to over fertilize !-- Use less than U normally would ! --

My biggest problem in the grow is my veg-- It's too small -- doesn't get good enough ventilation and gets too warm !-- That jams up bloom -- It's what I got to work with for now !-- My veg and bloom need to be about the same size to feed bloom bigger plants!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 8, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> You are most welcome Bud, that is a beauty and they do smell wonderful don't they?  That is one of my favorites of Umbra and my collaboration.
> I just took a hit of some greencrack cbd I grew. It was a free seed and it was tiny, maybe yield an ounce, but i need to see if it has cbd, i am going thru my cupboard looking for cbd's to make stuff.  I know i need to grow more cbd that is for sure. Green crack cbd seems dumb to me. I prefer an indica in medicine. but we will see.
> I gotta go pop more seeds.



Hi Rose, I recently ordered and grew this plant from Dinafem called Dinamed...Less than .5% thc and supposedly around 15% cbd’s...I grew one and have started another outside...Mine are autos but they have a regular feminized one as well...The autos grow small and mine was definitely smaller than I had hoped for so I’m trying another...part of the size problem I believe is that it’s so hot here right not that it inhibits the veg stage...I’ll try some more when the temp cool and I move back inside...I can verify that it has hardly any thc but cbd is a harder thing to tell without testing...I definitely feel the cbd effect but how much??? I will make some kind of edible from it but I have not harvested the plant yet except for the bud that fell off...I smoked that bud but didn’t care much for it, tasted terrible...I think it’ll be good to mix in some thc...
The regular fem seed may produce a larger yield but I think the regular seeds are sativa dominant while the autos are indica dominant...


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

RE --U got your Indicas-- sativas and  Roderialis -- Roderialis is a small plant by nature !- Breeding one of them to  these racehorses like we got make an auto blooming plant !- Forgive me if U already know that but some may not !-- They gonna be small Cuz !


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

I've never grown an auto and I got questions !-- Which one be the momma and which be the papa or does it matter ?-- 
When U cross something with one those Roderialis and make auto seed do they throw phenotypes ?- What would U get if U bred an auto from one those 26 week sativa  finishers Umbra talked about or a Thai  ?-- I Can't clone them so that doesn't matter ?-- If U cross 2 autos will all the seed -- Nevermind !-- I ain't messing with them!


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

Where musical brother Burnin1 ?-- U ever listen to a group called "Cage the Elephant "---They got a unique sound  ---- Start with --"Ain't no rest for the wicked"-- -- They different !


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Keef:  I know that band.  I actually listened to "No rest for the wicked" the other night!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2018)

My first grow was a bunch of auto seeds in one pot. 90% looked the same but a few were different. I never even smoked that pot, i hated the taste.


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

OFC spoiled me !-- Sending me all kinds of  seed-- Try this ?- So I did !--grow some of that ?--Sure !-- Too late for me now !-- I been infected by the VCD !-- Variety Chasing Disease !-- If U grow and U don't got it ?-- U just ain't got it yet !-- Stay away from the seed registers -- They just pimps playing on your disease !-- They sell U lots of sweet dreams !-- Bastids !
Still a cherry and a grape would fit well in the grow ?-


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 8, 2018)

My first grow was from "bag seed" of unknown origins.  I grew one plant under a light.  The light was not bright enough and the plant stretched.   It turned out to be a male plant....
I lived in the country and planted a bunch of seeds outside near a stream fed by a spring as well.   I had dozens and dozens of sprouts growing.   Then they were all stems.  I figured out that I should have put up chicken wire to keep the deer and other plant eating critters out.   ha ha


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

Back in the day I don't know to sex them young !-- I'd be out there in the early fall looking for males so I could grow that sensimillia !- From bag seed !-- Almost got caught growing on restricted government land off the Petersburg Battle field  up in Virginia!-- Hauling water at 5:30 in the morning !- Who woulda expected soldier boys to come out the wood line ? -- They shoulda had me !- It was a good trap !-- Only problem was I went to same school they did !-- I made the woodline laid up and watched !- Stomped all around my plants looking for me !-- They never did see the plants !--
Last time I saw those plants too !-- Couldn't make me go back to  that  field !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 8, 2018)

I don’t know the answer to your question Keef...I’m not a breeder...I have just grown a few autos from seeds I bought...now I know that the breeders will say this or that about them but they said about 1 meter...my tallest is about a foot and a half and the shorter one about 14”...Also it’s pretty hot here in NCal so that’s an issue...they do have nice fat buds on them...My indoor grow space is in my shop and it’s too hot to grow there in the summer so I’m outside where it’s still hot but not as...I don’t have any cooling in there and it’s not in the works so this is what I do...I’ll move back inside come late fall...
I’m listenin to the Delvon Lamarr trio...a lot like Booker T...a nice groove that seems straight outa the 60’s...I like it...smoking a cigar between doobie hits and drink’n the first glass of this new batch of home brew...Cheers!!!


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

We work with what we got RE !-- I saw the pics I thought  U did good !-- Feminized auto or even some feminized indica  U do just fine !-- Hope the weather clears up soon round here -- My face had about enough !


----------



## umbra (Jul 8, 2018)

Keef said:


> OFC spoiled me !-- Sending me all kinds of  seed-- Try this ?- So I did !--grow some of that ?--Sure !-- Too late for me now !-- I been infected by the VCD !-- Variety Chasing Disease !-- If U grow and U don't got it ?-- U just ain't got it yet !-- Stay away from the seed registers -- They just pimps playing on your disease !-- They sell U lots of sweet dreams !-- Bastids !
> Still a cherry and a grape would fit well in the grow ?-


You'd like sundae driver. fruity pebbles og x grape pie


----------



## thegloman (Jul 9, 2018)

Morning y'all
Gonna be a hot one today. 
I can't help but laugh at myself.
A month and a half ago I was worried I was getting too late of a start in the greenhouse. Today I have to prune another 2-3' feet off these girlz cuz they're pressed up against the walls and not far from the ceiling. This greenhouse is a hoop house 10' x 16' x 24' and there isn't hardly enuff room to walk between the 8 plants/trees in there.  I can hang with these kinds of problems.  lol


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
G - I guess we the early shift ?-- That's a shame about the green house just not being big enough !-- U might be the 1st grower to ever complain about that !-- That's a good complaint !-- Just power thru Cuz !-- Next year ?-- Clone the green house !-- put another one right next to it ?
Finish my coffee -- Do some damage to this pipe -- Catch up on the news -- See if they gonna get them boys out that cave-- I might try to be a real person today ?-- Maybe ?--


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

That thing about a Rosen Press and going solvent less ?-- Nope !-- Not totally !-- U gonna press bud or hash ?-- Either way U gonna have left over squished hash pucks or flat bud !- U really gonna throw that away ?-I like the idea of pressing dry ice hash --- That's where ethenol comes in !-- I'd drop everything that been pressed into alcohol -- If I had the alcohol and could recover it I'd wash the weed I made the hash from too ! -- No sense in throwing away good RSO !
More coffee?
U can condense that wine !-- It starts to get more into the art of the thing instead of a recipe ?-- Like Rose's medicine  !-- Run that wine until it's very dry -- Probably be good to vacuum filter before freezing ?-- Judging how much water ice to remove is the art !-- Filtering thru charcoal then heating to kill the yeast should bring out the best !- Heat it 160-180 degress and "Can" the concentrated wine like up would excess garden produce !- Nothing wrong with a Mason jar full of fine homemade wine !-- If the wine start off after fermenting at 15 % and U double that ?-- 60 proof ?-- Ain't that more like brandy ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

Mosquitos big as birds !-- Getting bit would be like getting stabbed with a steak knife and they carry disease if U survive that  !-- I better strap on a pistol -load that pump gun up with bird shot !- I ain't going down without a fight!


----------



## thegloman (Jul 9, 2018)

Not the greatest pic but this is After pruning.  





Here's some of the GT x BOC X BBSL


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

That's gonna do U right Gloman !-- Sparkly !-- Some jar aging and it's be very nice-- With a kick !
U got the base of those PVC pipe hoops in the ground or fixed to a frame ?-- Seems to work fine -- I'd put me some sprayers in them pipes hook it up to a pump with timer  and water the whole green house  like rain--


----------



## thegloman (Jul 9, 2018)

Yep, I think the buds will be ready to jar up in a few more days. They sweating in a tote tub for now.
I just brought in 6 cuts from the NS X BBSL.  Gonna keep the best 2 for indoors then give what's left to my neighbor.  I gave him some extra clones a few months ago from the BB king and WI x BBSL. Lol.  He was impressed!
No doubt about it, y'all got it goin on!


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

I got another Nightshade Cross that's nice too !- Ain't not a thing wrong with that NS U got with a BBSL dad !- I got one too ! -- Not sure how it ages but probably just fine -I used a little boy from a Mazar-i-Shariff-x- BBSL cross on SR91 like Ness got and on Nightshade--lost my 1st girl in the bug wars but got enough to know I'd like more !-- I got a couple to sex !
Yo Gloman -- (WI-X-BBSL )- x- B.B. King ?-- I got seed !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 9, 2018)

Keef
I have rail road ties as a border.
I dug out 3' of nasty clay and replaced with forest compost.
I drove 3' pcs. of rebar around the base to put the ends of the pc in for mounting then saddle clamped the pvc to the rail road ties.
Ordered a large pc. Of 6ml plastic and covered the whole house with one pc. Cutting out places for windows and doors.
 I thought about running a drip sys from the pvc but decided to go with drip hoses instead to keep excess moisture off the leaves yo help combat molds.
I trim branches up to keep them off the dirt cuz that's where the molds mostly come from around here.


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

I thought that was what I was seeing !-- I like the drip hose deal best anyway !- Seems to work well !-- Might have to put in something like that one day ?-- Just for the cover from the air -- Gets so hot round here -- I'd need fans on both ends and the sides up some ?


----------



## thegloman (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes heat is an issue. That's why I have high Windows and doors plus the sides can be unfastened and rolled up to the 1st cross brace if needed. This was a fun project but frustrating at times being "short handed". lol
I have plans to run pvc pipe under the dirt and plumb it to a solar collector with a solar circ. pump so I can keep soil temps up earlier and later in the seasons.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 9, 2018)

I made some caps from the new GT x BOC X BBSL . Ate 2 and I gotta say, oh boy!  Now I have to drive. omg!  Hash from these girlz is gonna be insane!


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

4 make U do the crab walk !-- U don't know about the crab walk ?--Take 4 and find out !-- Passed myself in the hall one day !- --Almost started a fight !


----------



## ness (Jul 9, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Keef, your busy as ever.  Your working on a good stash.  I figure, when I get back from my trip up North.  I will be able to start a two part rotation.  Cleaning the grow room today.  Than take it from there.  Have a great day, Keef

Gloman, your green house looks like a jungle.  Happy Farming.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 9, 2018)

Poking my head in for a second. Peace


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

What up Kraven !-- I hope U been well !
Hey Ness !-- Not really that busy !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks Ness, yes it's a lot to stay on top of.   They seem to like composted forest products.
Only thing I've given them is some compost tea in the beginning and well water.
To yell you the truth I was expecting most of them to have shorter profiles, but I can hang with this problem.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 9, 2018)

Keef said:


> 4 make U do the crab walk !-- U don't know about the crab walk ?--Take 4 and find out !-- Passed myself in the hall one day !- --Almost started a fight !



I think 4 caps before bed would work but not if I gotta be coherant.
1 of these days Ill be able to twist off without having to schedule it first.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 9, 2018)

Good Morning fellow gardeners

It it 83 degrees at 9am.  Could be another hot day ahead.  

Anybody make Hard Cider?   There is a place outside of Sonora CA called Indigeny Orchards that makes organic hard cider.  I am not much of a drinker and was not a fan of hard cider until I tried some of their organic hard cider on tap.  Wow!  Never knew hard cider could taste soo good.  lol I notice this offered on tap in the local restaurants and bars.  I have never seen it sold outside of this area though.
They have a tasting room like a winery.  The  hard Blackberry/Apple cider was very good. he he


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

Burnin1 -- My Apple Jack ( concentrated apple wine )- Give U indigestion !-- Got a plan to fix that next time I do some apple !-- I quit drinking several years ago myself !-- I have to taste my wine at different stages but I got no interest in sitting down and drinking it !-- Brewing just hot under my skin like growing did !-- I got those 2 --5 gallon fermenters I made and I try to ferment any fruit that gets in the way !-
I made some apple wine one time outta apple pie filling  ( with cinnamon) !-- Umbra would use filtered - organic apple juice -- Me and the yeast ?-- We don't care!
5 gallons of organic Apple juice too rich for my blood !-- 5 lbs of Apple sauce or any other fruit -- 5 lbs of sugar -- top bucket off with water to about a hand span from the top because it will foam up from the yeast !-U can filter it later ! Everything that go in the bucket need to be boiled or sterilized with a 10 % bleach suction! -- Air tight lid on the bucket with an airlock -- After it cools overnight in the bucket U add the yeast !-- The yeast gonna eat the sugar and make alcohol !- The artistry be in making it taste good !
I make a fine Blueberry Merlot !


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

I kill the yeast so my wine won't be bubbly !- That stems from "The incident"- Case of wine in the middle of a warm night almost started a war !-- Corks started popping -- I come out the bed ran into the wall -- fell down within the reach of something with a 30 round clip -- and was about to return fire !-- There's permanent evidence of the Blue Berry Battle on the concrete floor !- I myself was wounded in the battle !- I musta been moving quickly when I hit that wall !- I didn't get around very well for several days !-- I don't play with bottling no live yeast anymore !-- Ain't safe !
Also learned that night that I don't have to worry about shooting over my pups heads -- They had my back !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 9, 2018)

Every time I go shooting my dogs have my back too.
From as far away as they can get! Lol
Keef I had some sparkling orange hooch burst bottles too once. Glass embedded in oak cabinets and omg what a mess!


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

It will impress U !-- Least I had corks so no exploding glass !--The mess is a given !--


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2018)

Burning I make hard cider. Keef, I made some root beer that most of it wound up on the kitchen ceiling. Only yeast related explosion so far.


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

Gathering up some dog toys and soft stuff to throw at the ignorant one on TV tonight !-- I know I be throwing something at his lowness so I be smart and find some stuff won't break the TV ?-- U chunk a hard soled leather shoe at a television when U angry ?-- TV might not work anymore after that ?-- So I'm told !


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

Weed helps anger management !-- Especially when it get all frosty and sticky !-- Wanna get high ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

That Nurse Larry was wrong pic she got nothing to be ashamed of !-- I was gonna post WI-X-BBSL!-- Weed do that to U sometimes ! --


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2018)

i want to smoke that Purple Haze keef, isn't she pretty.


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

That she is Rose !-- That one got bout 3 more weeks -- I'm upgrade the AC soon -- Drop that temp at night more and she really turns on the purple !- but she like royalty  always nice !-- One my favs !
Now her child by BBSL got no manners at all !-- Don't know what I'm do with that girl ?-- PH -x- BBSL - ( thinking about calling it "Magenta Madness ")-- she just an impolite mind raper !-- I lost the magenta one to the bug wars but I know it is in there and I got seed and young plants to sex soon !-- Got to find the one make lavender flowers again !
PH -- the original still the same as she ever was -- Had her maybe 3 years now ?-- cloning clones !


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

Rose have I ever mentioned that I have about half dozen of the original Purple Haze seed U sent me put up ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2018)

Umbra sometimes I don't know about U ?-- Root Beer ? -- Probably made from natural sassafras root ?-- Then there was something one time about olivtol ?-- I'm no chemist but I'm starting to add at U Cuz !
Safrol (?) -- olivtol and one other precursor and U get a mind bender !


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2018)

Keef said:


> Umbra sometimes I don't know about U ?-- Root Beer ? -- Probably made from natural sassafras root ?-- Then there was something one time about olivtol ?-- I'm no chemist but I'm starting to add at U Cuz !
> Safrol (?) -- olivtol and one other precursor and U get a mind bender !


Yes I know how to make MDMA, lol. Clones I'm running.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey folks, how about a room full of Sativa?


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !
Nick always making me jealous !--
What happened to the Cheech and Chong image of the Old stoner ?-- U people ain't nothing like that !-- Sure U might get a little high sometimes but they be some mad skills up in here !-- Gloman -- I got my eye on U !-
- Bunch warlocks -- sorcerers - healers  and who knows what else ?- Ya'll scare me !

Just remember what the door mouse said !-- Feed your head !
Where my pipe ?


----------



## thegloman (Jul 10, 2018)

Mornin y'all
Keef remember if you go chasing rabbits you'll end up with rabbits habits. 
I ate 4 of them caps before bed and woke up a bit late and high. lol
Umbra and Nick nice looking pics!
Umbra you have mad organizational skills!


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2018)

G-- with dry weed  caps like that ?-- A cap full of RSO from weed like that might be a bit much ?--
I got 2 different sizes of empty gel caps-- The smaller ones are caps made from decarbed high CBD weed -- The big 00 caps are for high THC weed !-- It could be the other way around I suppose ?-- That way I can slide my dose !- I'm hurting maybe I take more CBD caps and less high THC caps -- I just wanna get blasted I take straight up high THC then supercharge it !-- Take those caps with some sort of oil food -- 
Fire up the pipe and time the pipe buzz to peak right about the time the caps buzz hit U !-- So U thought U was high ?


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2018)

Good morning OFC, Keef, umbra, Nick you have it growing on.  Every thing is cool at the homestead.  Got my gardening to do, and then getting ready to go into town.  Here is what's growing









The bottom picture, the one in the back SR-91........Is having a little trouble.  I feed her and she is coming around.  Happy farming OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2018)

good morning, looking great Ness, and Nick!  I love a room full of sativa!. Ness, your plants look very happy. It is hot in my neck of the woods. Let's smoke!


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey girls !
Ness -- Ain't nothing wrong with that plant !--They all look nice to me !-- She almost all indica -- U do got lots of indica there !- Especially what U got there in-- SR91 -x- (MZR-x- BBSL)--SR91 a high class indica outta Peru-- Sangarara Reserve-x- 91 Dragons was the mom !- The dad of that plant U got there -- I bred ! -- His mother was Mazar-i-Shariff a giant indica make Lebonese Blond Hash-- His father was Black Berry Snow Lotus one those super dads that up grade what ever it is crossed with !-- All them BBSL crosses U got should Rock your boat !-- Ain't a lesser one in the bunch 
I know I do stuff different sometimes but those plants are big enough for me to sex !-- Get rid of the boys give the girls plenty room !


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2018)

Umbra your dam Box of Chocolate got to my Blueberry patch !-- BOC boy ain't firing blanks ! -- I see seed set on the GDP-X- BPU girl !-- Chocolate and blueberries ?- How can it be wrong ?-- Could even be something special in them seed if I can find it ?- Then again they probably all be jamming !
We will be seeing !


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello OFC
Keef:  I have an itch to start cloning after looking at yours. Ty for sharing pics.

Do you know what is the difference between hard cider and apple wine?  I am totally clueless.  lol
I am told that if I buy a bottle of organic apple cider at the orchard  I have to drink it within two weeks.  The cider just keeps fermenting because they leave something out of the organic cider that they put in regular cider.  I am learning a little at a time. he he

It is 82 degrees at 8:37 am.  Another hot day.  ugh

Listening to some trippy stuff by the Black Angels.   There sure are a lot of bands from Austin Texas these days.  They have a great music scene from what I hear.  I would love to go to SXSW one of these days.

Have a fun day people!




Time for me to Burn..


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2018)

What up Burnin 1 !-- I still haven't looked up that band and took a listen !-- I smoke some weed and forget  sheet some times !-- Austin do got a happening music scene - 6th Street probably the heart of it !-- SXSW just lit it up !-- Ole Brain Damaged here has a problem being in a crowd like that since the head injury -- Been awhile since I been to a concert and such !- I catch it recorded and stuff so I'm not totally left out !-- Went old school with the jams today -- Started with some ZZ Top and SRV -- Then ended up with stuff like -- Aretha Franklin-- "Chain of Fools"- and Otis Taylor doing Hey Joe --
Cuz --I was just showing off with that rooted bud !-- I play a numbers game when cloning-- My first aero cloner had bout 25 grow holes -- I've always taken more cuts than I need !- -If some don't make it no big deal - most do these days -- I use those 2 inch aero baskets and foam collars -I cut a piece off with whatever scissors are withing reach -- Stick them in a "cup and collar" - Put in a label and drop them in a empty hole in a veg box - Under light --water got nutes in it for the plants vegging-- I do nothing special !  - A bubble cloner made out of a Mason jar with a cutting floating stem down in a piece of Styrofoam and an aquarium pump with bubbler will clone just fine and U can see it as it progresses - The cuttings taken about e-4 weeks into bloom like that one up there don't need to be shaped as they grow !-- They bush on they own !


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 10, 2018)

I am going to make another cloner.  I gave the last one I made to a friend as I thought I may never use it again at that time.   I gave away two HOT5  light fixtures as well as a bunch of other growing stuff. 
The guy I gave them to is a fairly new grower.  His grows never turn out as well as they should.  He never listens to advice as he thinks he knows everything.  ha ha


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 10, 2018)

Burnin, some peeple just can't be taught, some just won't listen.  Then too, there's no cure fer stupid!


----------



## umbra (Jul 10, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Hello OFC
> Keef:  I have an itch to start cloning after looking at yours. Ty for sharing pics.
> 
> Do you know what is the difference between hard cider and apple wine?  I am totally clueless.  lol
> ...


The organic cider has no preservatives and is not heat pasteurized, so it will begin to spoil in a couple of weeks. Austin has great food and an insane beer scene to go with all that great music. Now if only it had a great weed scene, might be better than Cali, lol.


----------



## umbra (Jul 10, 2018)

burnin1 said:


>


You know if you turn the 710 upside down it spells oiL, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2018)

Hellhot out there !-- 
Umbra --Most of Texas don't know bout 710 and stuff like that !--
 Picture this !-
- One the biggest states with a virgin untapped market of weed novices that all want to try some that stuff like they got in the free states ?--  Make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside ! -- They gonna ring the bell after the 1st of the year !
Might be August before the 1st  legal joint cross the counter !-- For those who think U can just magically feed the kinda demand that be coming ?-- U fooling yourself !-- U gotta have quality assured production capacity with bugs in your pharm to shelf system worked out ! -- Gonna be a rodeo for sure !--


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2018)

My bait ?--
Tell me your weed dreams Grasshopper and I'll tell U how we can make them come true !--
Austin might be a little more competitive than other markets like San Antonio !-- Houston on the other hand ?
Throw a dart at a state map and where ever it hit there will be a waiting market !-- It'll probably start in the bigger cities then branch out from there !
Only in my wildest dream can I imagine them throwing the doors open like Oklahoma did !
It would be nice to be legal but there will be a grey area and I've supplied dealers in the past !-- I got no experience with a legal market !-- One way or another -- I'm get mine !

My reasoning for cooking my fruit and sugar before fermenting is to create a sterile growth media for my yeast !-- Nothing alive to compete with them -- They say alcohol will kill other bacteria and germs !-- It will except for that one that make vinegar !-- they eat alcohol and turn it into vinegar !-- U got to be on guard all the time !-- That's why my buckets lids and airlock be there !--


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2018)

Umbra-- That Austin market ?-- Well it's a little complicated !-- I kinda figured I'd end up in that area but maybe not ?
There's other's round here that keep pretty quite might be laying claim to a piece of that market !- There's enough of Texas to go round !-- I'm not gonna go scratching around in his chicken pen !-- I am really curious to watch and  see how that works out for him ?--
I think I be able to work with a group of business cougar ladies that 
ain't finished leaving they mark yet -- just fine !-- Buncha Cowgirls in the Sand ?--


----------



## umbra (Jul 10, 2018)

I bet Austin is going to want Keef genetics, lol. Since there is only 1 place to get that, you are set.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 10, 2018)

Go get’m keef!!!
I popped these two the same day, same genetic, same soil FFOF, same nute Megacrop, the biggest is in a 3 gallon cloth pot, the smaller in a 5 gallon...I don’t have a clue why one is three time bigger...


----------



## umbra (Jul 11, 2018)

yes you do … its the size of the pot


----------



## thegloman (Jul 11, 2018)

Good morning OFC!
Feels like somebody beat me all night.  Nobody ever told me why it sux to get old.  NOW I know.
Gonna have to sneak a little of Barneys cbd oil on top of the thc oil this morn.
Hedge trimming today.  I need a 15yr. Old boy who wants to work on his endurance for high school football.
When I was young I had no better sense than to work on a hay team. We bucked bales all summer to get ready for football.
(Kids are SO stupid!)


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Which way is up ?
Umbra -- There is some fine genetics up in here !-- They say it's gonna be like the wild -wild west !-- I am well armed !
Gloman -- When I was young I slung my share of hay bales !-- Not to get in shape but for the money !-- From the field to stacked in the barn -- Twenty -five cents a bale !-- Split 3 ways !-- Truck and trailor load at a time !- I did O.K. !


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

Watching the local morning news !-- We gotta stop using plastic straws cause plastic be polluting da world !-- I ain't falling for it !--They  still not ready to consider plastic as a source of raw material for manufacturing !-- Bigass heated Play-Dough factory !-- Mixed plastics and up to 40% filler !
Cross ties -- telephone poles -- If I can do this without any special tools surely they can figure it out from here ?-- bowl --Milk jugs and Mardi Gras beads -cup - waste plastic and yard clippings -


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

While I'm on my soap box bout the way things should be done -- That barrel vault green house like the Gloman built ?-- Need to spray it on the outside with that expanding spray insulation like the use in houses -- Wrap it with some the wire like ya'll use for cages for reinforcement like rebar-- Then spray it with a thick coat of that spray concrete !-- Seems logical to my old stoned as* anyway !
As a fortune teller I can pretty much predict another cup of coffee in my immediate future !-- Could even be a fresh pipe involved ?


----------



## thegloman (Jul 11, 2018)

Yo Keef
You got paid FAT for your bailing!
We got 2 cents per bale each time we handled it. Field to trailer 2€, trailer to barn 2€.
Crew of 4 made 50-60 bucks a day each. Pretty good money in a day for a kid. Dark to dark

Here's where all the love and care pays off.
2qts. of GT x BOC X BBSL.
As good as this is it will last me 4 times as long as my old stuff.
Thanks Y'all!


----------



## thegloman (Jul 11, 2018)

I don't recall who it was who suggested using the tubs to "sweat" the buds in before jarring them up but THANKS!
I did that. Hang to pre dry 3 days then in the tub for 8 days. Almost All the fresh cut smell is gone and the terps are comming thru strong. Now a few weeks in the jar if all goes right. Me thinks I be on the right path now.


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

That'll work Cuz !-- U got some other stuff to work on too -- Glad to see U happy with the quality !-- A little time in a jar and it's gonna be nice !-- I use my trim to make caps instead of extracting like some !-- I had to cut back on caps for awhile I'll be glad to get back on a couple doses a day regularly !--
When U can U have to make U some them "Moon Rocks" like Umbra make !-- Thumb size prime bud -- Covered with warm Rosen Press hash oil then sprinkled liberally with loose hash powder (keif) -- So they not too sticky !-- Read something somewhere about some kind of " $1,000 cannabis cigar " -- Or something like that ?-- Stuff like that?-- Keef need to know how to make !--


----------



## umbra (Jul 11, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Keef, someone makes what you are talking about. They use them as field hospitals and emergency shelters. Because the outside fabric,  is impregnated with concrete after erected you spray it with a hose and it sets up. Might even work under ground.


----------



## ness (Jul 11, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  In my younger days, I hang out on a farm, I did some haying myself.  Got to get out to do yard work before it get to hot.  Have a great day OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey Ness !
Umbra my thought was -- Make the farm look like the rolling hills where it be!-- Pretty much invisible from the air ?- Just another grass covered hill ?-- Can't be burying shipping containers ! --5 years they be collapsing !-- So just use barrel vaults and make my own rolling hills !-- Maybe some windmills and solar panels to help with power ?
Probably start with a 3 bedroom house -- bloom in one bedroom -- Veg in another and still have one to sleep in !
Later expand into a barn/ shop  or other structure !-- A dream is a good thing to have  !-- It's what keeps U going sometimes !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2018)

Good morning all,
I drove the hay truck, lol, i sure did, i could barely reach the pedals but I only lost a small load once.  I quickly learned to let that clutch out slowly. I have no idea how old i was.  I know i stood up in the truck and drove.  Haying was fun, we stacked the hay at night and there were lights strung all over the place and our little farm looked magical. Big ole guys working hard, mom making food for them. good memories, thanks guys.


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

3 of us -- We idle it up  point the truck  ( automatic transmission ) down between 2 rows of bales -- One stacking-- one on each side feeding him bales -- Hit the end of the field turn the truck around and finish loading -- Depending on field size and how far to the barn we could do OK !-- Started we got paid 15 cents a bale but it was up to a quarter by the time I quit and got a job working steel !
Never was fun to me !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 11, 2018)

No doubt putting up hay is Hard work.
lol When we're young tho we don't know any better and it really did feel good to be one of the "preferred" crews. 
We worked for as many local farmers as we could. One farm this week another next. That was back in the day of 90lb. square bales.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2018)

yea, dad's bales were hundred pounds. Bud bout died trying to pick one up when he first went to our little farm. LOL, dad was not impressed.


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

I know da bales G !-- Pasture Party ?-- Surviving some of them was a miracle in it's self !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 11, 2018)

Hauling hay was my summer job as well...We did it at night though...A big light attached to a pole on the cab of the truck...


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Good morning OFC!

I never bucked any hay unless it was to feed my Sister's horse.  

I lived in the country as a teen but worked my jobs as a teen in the nearest town 20 miles away.  I used to catch a ride into town at 5am to  work as a janitor once in a fast food place and then walk a couple miles to High School. I was 16.  I made bank I thought.  I will never forget that I made $3.33 a day for just a few hours work!  ha ha  I saved up for my first car a 1963 Mercury Comet, white with red interior.  I had engine problems right of and with a lot of help from friends and high school shop we rebuilt the engine. lol

Time for more coffee and another hit.

Have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

RE --I'm down with a wake and bake refresher !--I been checking around some the sites about the coming end of prohibition in Texas -- Mane U can cut the tension with a knife !-- Something about to happen !- What we gonna do ?- What's the plan ?-- How U prepare for that ?-- Can't get started early cause weed against the law ?-- What about that Homeboy with that O.F.C. group ?-- He ain't waiting !
Got to suck to know how far ahead of them I'm gonna be ?-
- All them big dollar weed dreams ain't nothing but a pipe dream unless U can grow it !-- I can and I also knows some high people in low places that know about these things !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2018)

I bet you were styling Burnin, in that car!


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 11, 2018)

Morning troops!  I'm glad the bin thing is working out for ya Glo, Makes my bud awesome but I aways let it hang 'till its pretty dry before I sweat it.  I put up hay all summer every summer when I was a kid.  We had 1100 acres all together so we had the equipment and when I was 14 I hired 3 of my friends and we cut, raked, baled and put it in the barn for 60 cents a bale.  I paid my buddies and was high on the hog.  Bought a brand new 1971 Roadrunner with 3 years of hay money.


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

One day I hope to get the cure to aging and have my younger body back  -- Whether that happens or not there is one thing for sure !-- I ain't hauling no more hay !
Edit :-- This is my Wednesday -- 3rd leg of the 4 part rotation moving to bloom-- In 2 weeks if all goes well the last group in the rotation comes to bloom - Then I be back to the little harvest every 2 weeks-- the rotation  at it's minimum will be up and rolling again  --


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Rose: Yes I thought I was cool.  lol


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

(Squish -x- Oregon Lemon )-x- Black Berry Snow Lotus  - x- Box Of  Chocolate -- Who would do such a thing and why ?- It was an accident !-- SR91-x- (Mazar-i-Shariff-x BBSL)-- Mighta got a little pollen too !-- Don't have a clue what to expect !-- Only thing is if U start stacking dank like that ?- No telling what kinda terp profile will show up!-- Only thing for sure ?-- Babies gonna be dank !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2018)

we be making rso and tincture and burning up my brain cells with 190 proof. I have to get a mask. We have been at it all day. I need food and pot.


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

Big bust in town !-- 10 lbs of that evil weed -- stack of cash that had the cops drooling !-- They have to destroy the weed they get to keep the money or part of it anyway !
Couple had they kids in the car - So they go down for possession with intent to deliver !-- Money laundering  (think they had maybe 25 grand on them)--They tack on child endangerment so they also take the kids !-- Wasn't me or my weed but that's how the po-po roll down here !--
Texas ?--
Remember in November ! --
 Time to stand up and end this tyranny !
State and nationally !-
It musta felt like this at The Alamo ?-- U know  U can't win and there ain't no help coming and give them the finger anyway !


----------



## umbra (Jul 11, 2018)

Hot one today. 100+. Started early at 5am to beat the heat. Went to cardiologist, lol. I have an abnormal EKG, but I'm not dying today. Some meds and good to go. Another visit in 4 months. So I broke out some stash weed, lol. Jersey OG … 1 of mine. Tasty buds.


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

Let me hit that Cuz !-- U caught me in the middle of a rant !
The po-po got them a new unmarked sports car from thier share of confiscated cash !--- License plate say "Stealth 1" -- It ain't long for the road !-- From what I hear there's a bounty out on that ride !
They don't want it just stolen !-- They want the splash down footage !
Jump that hot rod off into the Rio Grande with the blue and reds running !-- Then swim on over to Mexico !


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

We have splash downs pretty regular down this way !-- Cops jump a smuggler he knows he can't out run the law so he don't try to -- He turn around and head for the river !-- He be calling ahead for help unloading -- He dive that loaded  stolen SUV off the river bank fast as he can -- Slash down in the river-- His crew swim out and help the driver get the load back on dry land on the Mexican side !--Po-Po can't do nothing but watch !--  Steal another SUV and try again another day !
Oh !-- The bailouts !- Cops pull over a minivan and 16 people come out going 16 different directions-- It's not a math question but how many people can one old slow cop catch?-- Sometimes everybody gets away !
Lot's of minivans and SUVs are stolen round here !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeah umbra we got it too...don’t feel like doin much in this heat...we delivered our meals this morning with the AC on then we were gonna go to the shelter and walk some dogs...nope, it’s cooler in the kennels than outside so we’re home again and I’m sweating in the garden and trimming weed...now I’m typing on this pad with sticky fingers...not a big haul but in this heat they don’t seem to want to grow...oh well, we get by...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 11, 2018)

Question for ya’ll...Is it okay to dry my buds outside in a shady space? I have them trimmed up and in ona those hanging basket thingies...all zipped up to keep out the bugs...I could bring them inside the house if that would be better...I usually dry in my shop but it’s too [email protected] hot in there right now...


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

RE --Depends on the humidity !-- Should be fine long as they don't get damp -- Maybe bring it in at night ?
Been watching that shameful man over seas doing his master's bidding ! -- Make me sick !--


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

Burnin1 -- Been digging on the Black Angels this afternoon !-- I like your musical taste !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 11, 2018)

We got about 30% rh so it’s pretty dry here...I will prolly just take’m inside at night...


----------



## Keef (Jul 11, 2018)

My grow room stay at about 47 % so I just hang them in there !- For centuries people been drying weed to smoke and make hash and I figure they dried outside ?- -- Sure didn't have a controlled environment and they got it done !
Always more than one way to get it done !


----------



## Keef (Jul 12, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- 2nd cup of coffee !-- Getting along fine with the pipe this morning I am !-- Woke up in the middle of a dream about getting "Stealth 1" cop car wet !-- Once I got it cranked I could make the river long as I didn't hit nothing ?
I know I'm too old and break too easy !- but-- It sure would feel good to know U was the one that did it even if no one could ever know it was U !-- Probably be a good idea to prepare a ramp down at the end of that pasture road ?
No !-- I'm good !-- It would be that ignition system that could jam U !-- Once U in it ?-- U got to leave right now !
Once rolling they won't even have time to lay out any spike strips-- Then just do the Dukes of Hazard thang and done ?
This good weed right here !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 12, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Well its a nice morning here in the redneck belt.
My dad and sister are comming down from Chicago to visit on my birthday Sunday.  Dad's getting on in his years so this may be one of the last times I get to spend time with him.  Even tho he had to quit racing he still runs his auto shop. ****** auto in Chicago been in business for over 50yrs. and he just won't quit. lol
Time for a doob!
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## umbra (Jul 12, 2018)

Early good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jul 12, 2018)

What up ya'll !--
Yo G -- U might want to go back and edit that name out ?-- Have a good visit and a happy B-day !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 12, 2018)

Keef said:


> What up ya'll !--
> Yo G -- U might want to go back and edit that name out ?-- Have a good visit and a happy B-day !



Thanks Keef,
I never gave it much thought but I guess you're right.
Names here can be a bad thing in the wrong hands.


----------



## Keef (Jul 12, 2018)

My girl getting frosty !-- One of Waldo's daughters (BBSL)-- This one's momma is Nurse Larry !


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Good morning guys.

Another hot one on tap for today.  ugh

Keef:  I am glad you like the Black Angels.  I love the jam in the van videos and "the entrance song".

Thegloman:   HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

I need to do stuff in my shop today.  I don't know how long I can last out there.  2/3s of the shop is insulated but it is still hot as hell down there anyways.

I hope everyone stays cool and has a great day!


----------



## ness (Jul 12, 2018)

Good morning Keef, OFC.  Beautiful, Keef.  Keef, did you see that alligator on the news this morning The biggest one record in TX, so they say.  I saw a picture.  That thing can jump out of the water swing around and eat you with one bit.  The plants are growing right along.  Just waiting on them to get bigger, so I can start to clone.


----------



## ness (Jul 12, 2018)

Good morning burn1 You can say Hot, you got that right, you can cook out there.


----------



## ness (Jul 12, 2018)

HAPPY BD gloman.  May your wishes come true.  Have a good day OFC


----------



## Keef (Jul 12, 2018)

Don't say nothing !-- It is exactly what it looks like !-- Peach Wine anyone ?-- Strong peach wine ?-- I've had trouble with peach so time for a rematch!-- I gots myself a plan !


----------



## Keef (Jul 12, 2018)

What is this extract called "Royal Jelly" -- I think I'm be needing some ?


----------



## Kraven (Jul 12, 2018)

Extracted crystallized THC, in terp juice...its probably the best tasting and most potent extracts...got to use a diamond miner to make them and it takes a lab. Jelly or "sauce" is super potent and tasty, I keep some CaliO sauce around its like orange candy...takes only one dab to get you there too. Peace


----------



## Keef (Jul 12, 2018)

What up Kraven !-- I was reading !- THCa crystals suspended in a " The Clear" like extract -- Burn it on a nail ?-- Definitively gonna have to have me some !
We were talking about rosen presses the other day !-- U still build them ?
Still growing that Grass Monkey and Hippy Slayer ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 12, 2018)

I hate when something like this raises it's head !-- I coulda been  perfectly happy with 70 % THC hash oil in an e-cig !-- Wait Keef there's something even better !--Harder to make too !-- Ain't that always the way of it ?--  Cold processing so the terps don't burn off til U ready to burn them off !--  It ain't funny !-- Umbra talking about making extracts using the least heat possible the other day and using terps in the same post ?- I'm have to add at him again ?-- Cold processing terp juice there Cuz ?-- When U gonna teach me to make them THCa crystals -- It all makes sense now !-- How far along are U ? -- U dog !-- Fess up !


----------



## Keef (Jul 12, 2018)

So we done looped around and came back to Super Critical CO 2 extraction ?-- U ain't losing no terps that way !- Now about the THCa crystals ?---I understand the why of the THCa crystals - When U making them U keep it way below decarb temp !-- Making the crystals is beyond me !-- but -- I can be taught ?-- Might not be a good idea ?-- I just mess with stuff anyway !- I'd want to find a way to Crack those crystals into the tiniest of pieces in that terp juice maybe sonic jewelry cleaning machine ?- Add just enough E-J mix
to make it just viscous enough to flow in an e-cig ?-- I'm down with the e-cig hash oil thang just so we clear !
I mean 70 % THC ?- I am not sure I could tell the difference  between 70 and 85 % ?-- The terps is where it's at ! - No doubt !- 2 Weeds --same tested THC level ?-- Which is best comes down to the terps !-- So Rosen Press for the masses and crystals in terp juice for the refined taste ?--


----------



## Kraven (Jul 12, 2018)

Keef said:


> What up Kraven !-- I was reading !- THCa crystals suspended in a " The Clear" like extract -- Burn it on a nail ?-- Definitively gonna have to have me some !
> We were talking about rosen presses the other day !-- U still build them ?
> Still growing that Grass Monkey and Hippy Slayer ?



Yup still build presses, and steady making extracts.
Yea GM/HS and few others....

Thinking this is what I have on hand right now genetics wise, I have others that are held offsite.


San Fernando Valley OG 

Instant Cookies [Dr. Strangelove pheno] - Bohdi

Frosted Orange [DNA Tangie X Starfighter F4 aka Fester]

Grass Monkey

Starfighter

Gorilla Glue #4 [Marrdog cut]

Hippy Slayer 

Sunshine Daydream [Butter cut] – Bohdi

Night Shade - Barneys Farm [Discontinued 2006 indica up winner]


----------



## Keef (Jul 12, 2018)

What a line up Kraven !-- U don't play !-- I got a Nightshade Cross I made before I lost momma Nightshade in the bug wars --NS was nice -- I used a BlackBerry Snow Lotus male on her!--Changed the terp profile but she a mind mower !-- I'm a little Snow Lotus heavy !-- Snow Desiel -x- BBSL made potent pink bud for me !-- Half Snow Lotus on both sides !-- Crossed that BBSL male on maybe a dozen girls ?- Still trying to figure out what I got !
Someone around here was looking for a press ?-- Talk to Kraven !--


----------



## umbra (Jul 12, 2018)

Long hot day. Pool was delightful when  got home. Smoking a mixed joint of choco fantasy and grape pearl and drinking an ice cold beer.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 12, 2018)

I just helped the wife order a pool so guess we getting an above ground mud hole for the summer lol...its fosure hot.


----------



## umbra (Jul 12, 2018)

cooling off at 5 pm to 101


----------



## thegloman (Jul 12, 2018)

Speaking about the BBSL crosses, the terp profiles are All good. I'm guessing they lost something from the original parent cuz of bbsl is pretty dominate. But boy Howdey it brings the fire!


----------



## thegloman (Jul 12, 2018)

Keef
Check out nano particles.
I'm looking into the possibility of using some sort of home ultra sonic device.  I'm Really interested in water soluble solutions for cbd And thc.
How easy would infusing foods be!
Been watching bong apitite on vice channel. They got some cool stash!


----------



## Keef (Jul 12, 2018)

Gloman --I ain't found a BBSL cross yet I didn't like !-- I haven't really got to age any properly yet so U have to keep me updated on what happens - I think that dominance comes from that Snow Lotus-- out of Bohdi's !--  -- There's no blackberry profile but he sure did me right!-- I mighta felt a little foolish when I joked about "Where's Waldo? "-- All I had to go on was they said the BBSL "Bring the fire!"--
I took a chance and instead of breeding him to one or 2 girls ?-- I turned him loose on everybody old enough to breed !-- There's things I still don't know about!-- King Louie 13th -- x- BBSL
Cheesy Jones -x- BBSL
Couple more too!
I been crowding these Indicas into a corner -- I don't have the science to back it up but I'm hoping I drop kick one of them the right way with the right male I may get an explosion of different terepene  phenotypes out the right breeding!-- I wanted Cherry ?-- Found one called the Cherry AK !-- Turns out to be the Cherry Pheno of AK - That says to me that the Indicas will throw different terp profiles !- I got AK -48 -x - BBSL  mixing it up with the other Indicas!-- I think something will happen !-- I be watching and smelling !


----------



## Keef (Jul 12, 2018)

Yo G - They don't grow like U would expect something
 " mostly indica " to grow ?- They be potential monsters amongst them !-- I saw that giant indica  Mazar-i-Shariff who gave me that baby boy by BBSL -- So a couple like SR91 and Nightshade got hit with that !-- They gonna work!
Most just seem like they wanna grow big!-- Or is it just me?
-- Another thing ?-- I don't think U can turn THC and CBDs water soluable without turning it into something else ?-- If U figure it out teach me!-- I can work with oil solvable !-


----------



## thegloman (Jul 12, 2018)

I yell ya Keef,
I never thought I'd have a problem with Toooo big of a plant but Wow!
NS X BBSL is HUGE. In fact the only one that seems average in size is the SD.   I looked in on a few stray girlz in another place.
The WI and NL X BBSL. They in native soil and maybe a forth the size of the greenhouse girlz.


----------



## Keef (Jul 12, 2018)

Don't count that Snow Desiel-x- BBSL out !-- She just got a double dose of Snow Lotus !-- She the one made pink bud for me !-- Potent Pink Bud !-- I got a couple to sex soon !-- I want the pink bud back -- I lost it to the bugs but got plenty seed !-- I want a male SD-x- BBSL!-- Breed me some more color !

It's not like they stretch like a sativa !-- They just wanna be bigass Indicas!


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 13, 2018)

Evening folks.  I been trimming again..  I have come to the conclusion I'm going back to 5 gallon buckets now that I have a couple different strains I like and a couple more I'm hopeful for.  I got Keefs rotation thing going on but if I flower in 5 gallon buckets I get double the return on 3 gal. buckets.  Makes sense, double the dirt, double the yield.  I have high hopes for two of the phenos I got of BOC.  I took one tonight and the other will come down in a couple more days.  The 3rd type did what I call the landrace race.  beutiful buds from a distance,  nothin but foxtails up close.  Second time I have had that happen to a plant and neither of them were related in any way.  Maybe its me, I duno.  Rest of my gear is top shelf and even the foxy stuff is sper frosty so we will see.  I got Blueberry thats fruity as can be.  To bad we ain't got smellovision.  Smokes like it smells too.  I took that Mozzarella of  the stick tonite  and its looking like a keeper.  Worst problem I got is a broken dehumidifyer.  I'm running ac in the drying room but it was running crazy high hunidity in there.  Finally realized my heat exhaust was sucking the outside humidity n through my ac but not before the dehumidifier bit it.


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  -- I need coffee !-- It's  dark !-- Ugh !
Nick sounds like U got it working for U !-- I still don't yet --I get veg working right a 4 part rotation works for me -- About the time U get a harvest trimmed dried and put up it's time to do it again !-- That getting slammed with a mountain of weed to trim all at once ain't my game !-- The rotation helps U develop a routine !-- If I ever get to set up a little commercial grow probably have to do a 8 part rotation !- I'm itching to send  bigger plants to bloom but the rotation keeps me in smoke but I got no real reserve put up -- I'm not gonna quit smoking for a few months to get things bigger then start the rotation !-- The midgets and this little grow can supply me while I set up a real grow --
Then I can move proper size plants to bloom !-- My veg just sucks for now and that's just the way it is !-- Vegging in the dead air in a walk in closet don't cut it !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 13, 2018)

Mornin y'all
Monsters! Monsters everywhere!
I swear I've never seen ANYTHING grow so fast. The greenhouse is exploding!
I'm gonna have to stake up the BB king. Its falling all over itself.
Jock horror X black jack too.


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

Yo G !-- That's a good problem for a pot farmer to have -- U gonna have room this winter to go thru some chocolate blueberry seed for me ?- Not sure what to expect but what I want is simple-- A plant with a unique highly desirable terp profile that U can't get anywhere but from me !-- That's the kinda plants I want to grow !


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

When lights come on I need to put the yeast to that peach wine !-- I hope I can get this right -- Peach beat me last time around !-- Then I got a pork shoulder roast I injected with brine yesterday that is going in the smoker later !-- Is the roast gonna be any good ?-- Sold my soul for the secret to perfect "Q"  dam straight it's gonna be good !-- I don't do that BBQ with the burnt on red goo "BBQ sauce "-- I have my own sauce recipe but it goes on the side !-- My meat marinate for 24 hours then smoked low and slow for bout 24 hours make that rub turn into the best BBQ  bark U ever tasted !


----------



## umbra (Jul 13, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

One more after today Umbra !
This talk of terp sauce and all got me thinking about that Super Critical CO2 extractor again -- Forget the name of it ?-- Kinda expensive but for a top end product might be the way to go ?- If I remember right it cost about 2 grand ?--
Way it works is CO2 at the right pressure and temp becomes " super critical"-- In that state it acts like a solvent-
The extract comes out in CO2 ice-- The CO2 evaporates quickly leaving U with clean hash oil along with the concentrated terps !-- One I looked at had a chamber that held only about an OZ -and had a cycle time of about an hour --- No problem I put an OZ of dry ice hash in it if I want !-- They have an upgrade kit for up to a quarter pound -- Probably cost 3-4 grand to set up a system like that !-Or about a pound and a half in wholesale weed money ?-- Plus CO2 tanks !-- A Rosen Press be much cheaper but U burn off some of the terps with the heat !-- I'm need both !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 13, 2018)

Keef
If you freeze fresh buds then squish them in a press, most of the terps stay in the oil. 
They call it live resin.


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

Cuz I'm not gonna be pressing bud -- I could be wrong but I think pressing dry ice hash pucks might be the way to go ?--
Sounds like a lot less work to me with a better yield ?-- I wonder if U could press without any heat ?-- Probably not ?-- The heat make the oil less viscous so it will flow better ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm trying set up the whole grow to shelf ready packaged product  the way U would set up a production shop !-- Raw material - The weed come in on one end -- packaged goods out the other end -- I'd like to concentrate on hash oil cartridges for e-cigs but it ain't that simple -- Even a small commercial grow has to consider what U put into a product and what U get for it !-- 20% of a harvest be trim that can be turned into hash then hash oil for carts but the other 80 %
Is worth more as flowers !--With flowers U got the cost of trimming even if U do it !-- It gets complicated!-- Give me a dam headache !--


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

Burnin 1 -- My musical contribution for the day --- Black Stone Cherry doing "Me and Mary Jane "--


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2018)

good morning all, i am a wilted rose today, made tincture and oil yesterday all day and it is HOT. Ok, done complaining, thank you.  I have indoor gardening to do today. I can only run one LED at a time or it gets to 86 degrees in the bathroom. I know it is going to be 106 outdoors. HOLY Dank, that is hot. Hm, this growing in the summer may be harder than I thought but I am in need of a lot of medicine, so i will buck up and do it.  Peace to you all, i appreciate each one of you guys and ness.


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey Rose !-- Put a little window AC in the bathroom window -- Then U could add more light !--When U don't need it don't run it !-- Cost U little over $100 and problem solved ?-- Wanna get high ?-- I been doing chores--break time!-- Get me some coffee and work this pipe !


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Good morning guys.  Busy day for me. 

Keef:  great song!

Try to stay cool and have a great day my fellow gardeners!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2018)

Keef, i did that one summer and it the portacle ac heated up more. We will survive, i turn the AC on 68 and pay for it later. ha. Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

Is central time 4 hours ahead of West coast or 3 ?-- I put my yeast in my peach mash -- Got that roast all coated in rub so  ?--Let the good times roll ?- The Q and the wine is just all just waiting now !- And getting high !-- Listening to some jams --


----------



## Budlight (Jul 13, 2018)

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start Rose you weren’t kidding when you said this blueberry Valentine is no joke  this girl is crazy at day 29  @Rosebud   I can’t thank you enough  and I swear to God I didn’t use a flash when I took this picture that’s just straight up underneath the LED light


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

What up Bud !-- Frosty !-- Have U smoked any of it yet ?-- I got a couple Blue Val babies myself but I was planning on using them in caps !-- 

Saw  Rosenstien indicted 12 Russians for election meddling---Since it post to be a Witch Hunt  -does that make them Russian Witches ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2018)

@Budlight She is beautiful, oh my goodness. She is a good girl with lots of good medicine in her. You brought the bet out in her. Very nice. I don't think mine was that frosty. Enjoy her!


----------



## thegloman (Jul 13, 2018)

Keef
Yes.  Thc and cbd can be made into water soluble suspensions.

http://blog.sonomechanics.com/blog/stabilizer-package-for-producing-water-soluble-cannabis-extracts?


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

Gloman -- Making cannabinoids water soluable  ?-- I stand corrected (kinda) -- In my book if it smells like sheet-- looks like sheet - taste like sheet ?-- Then it's safe to call it sheet !
I wonder if U could pull that  off with one those ultra sonic jewelery or even ultra sonic denture cleaners ?-They also make a hand held "homogenizer" !-- That is what they are doing !-- Homogenizing cannabinoids in water !- The science makes perfect sense to me !
U made the above post while was still reading that article !
U ever visit Skunk pharm ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

Got that fruit cocktail fermentation bubbling away so this morning I  added some to my peach -- It's bubbling now too !-- One day I'm buy me some new yeast !-- What I got ever gets contaminated I'm be making vinegar !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 13, 2018)

No, haven't been to the skunk farm.

My question exactly!  What can be used?  I was thinking anything that operates at the same amplitude might work.
 Very Interesting!


----------



## thegloman (Jul 13, 2018)

Just took a quick look at the skunk pharm.  Interesting site!


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

Lots of 411 there -- Look around in their past articles and research -- They got lollipop and Gummi recipes-- It's all there somewhere !


----------



## Kraven (Jul 13, 2018)

They have good tech at SP, been there a few times doing research.


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

High Kraven !-- Riding my 420 into the ground !-- Cuz things are happening in Texas !-- Looks like when the new State Congress meets after the 1st of the year they gonna amend our mmj law that helps no one -- Maybe open it up to some real mmj or maybe even recreational ?-- Something gonna happen but no one knows what that will be - Whatever it is I intend to be slap in the middle of it !
Dropped a dime on the OFC and that Texan grower called Keef  that hang out there !-- Made sure every pro legalization group I could find in Texas knew we in da house ! -- Working on getting the grow off the beach and a little more secluded so I can set up a real grow and get ready to set up a warehouse grow soon as they blow the whistle !-- Everybody and they momma gonna come out the woodwork claiming they been growing all they life!-- Only credentials I need be right here !-- Spent the winter and spring breeding some home grown genetics  for Texas !
Might be a struggle to stay dahell out jail until prohibition ends  if I don't get the grow to a more secure location after that stunt !


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey Houston !-- San Antonio ! -- Dallas !-- How ya'll doing ?-
 Austin !-- Hey ladies !- We good ! ---wink-wink -nod - nod !


----------



## umbra (Jul 13, 2018)

Home at last, lol. Hot 1 4 sure. Time for a hit and a dip.


----------



## ness (Jul 13, 2018)

Good Evening Keef, OFC.  Just whining down from a busy day.  Got me a bowl and root beer tonight.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 13, 2018)

Ok right....got my meds for the night.....


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2018)

106 here today, too hot to squish i tell ya for sure, looks nice kraven.

Ness, my moms favorite was rootbeer floats and that does sound good. She didn't do hers with a bowl though. lol.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 13, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> 106 here today, too hot to squish i tell ya for sure, looks nice kraven.



That ridiculous Rose, 106 is our real feel and its ugly....stay hydrated please.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 14, 2018)

Wow that’s hot Rose, we had 96 today...woke to overcast skies this morning but it just made the humidity rise...Tomorrow we have this annual party we throw here...called “Ain’t Neccesarily Dead Fest”, if your a greatful dead fan it works...just a bunch of jam bands in the mode of the dead...but it’s all day and it’s fun, in a nice little park...hopefully get there early and find a nice shade tree to sit under...they got food and beer for sale and I’ll bring me own weed...gonna be fun!
Hope y’all stay cool as ya can, have a great weekend!!!


----------



## thegloman (Jul 14, 2018)

Morning y'all
Rose, I spent most my life in Phx. Az. So I know hot, but I never knew it Got so hot up there in the PNW.  Last time I was in Seattle it was cool and rained all the time.
Heat can be dangerous if you're not well hydrated.  Drink lots of water and try to stay cool.


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- 106 ?-- That's the reason God invented air conditioning !--Thank U Jesus !-- 76 in the house today !-- Outside ?-- Hellhot with high humidity and not much wind -
I'm running late -- I need more coffee and refill this empty pipe


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

I gotta play mechanic today --I do O.K. when it is take this off put another one on but trouble shooting ain't my game !-- Lawnmower been sitting up and I need get it to crank -Thang been a pain in daass  ever since I got it !--I think it may be possessed by a demon -- Pulling on the start rope much gonna hurt my neck -- Stupid scooter will start but cuts out and dies if when I give it gas !-- Might have to shoot it to put it out my misery !---Maybe I just shoot them both !--Maybe I just shoot everything!- --I need to ride !


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm better now --Not just today but in general -- Smoked my medicine I be alright -- The mind doctor he said "Kill them all!-- Let they God sort them out !" -- He said that was "Deviant Behavior " -- and I needed to conform to the ways of polite society -- They gave me they medicines and stuff and I took them for awhile -- I just don't like to be turned into a piece of furniture like that stuff do !-- Make U like a zombie -- I flushed that medicine and refused to go back to that doctor !-- I do much better using weed for medicine--
I mean look at me !-- I'm not in jail -- I don't shoot nothing that don't need to be shoot ! ( mostly) --Call me a deviant ?--
If that means not like others ? --I can live with that !--Or was he just trying to pick a fight with an insult ?


----------



## thegloman (Jul 14, 2018)

LMAO!
Thanks Keef!  I needed a good chuckle this morning.
Remember, fuel, air and spark.
They make some new types of spark plugs these days for small engines. I don't remember the name but I put 1 in my chain saw and it really helped with starting. I'm gonna get more for my other toys.


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

When I cover the breather and choke the scooter engine  -- It runs better so it gets plenty air -- I emptied the gas tank and put new high test gas in it with some fuel system cleaner in it!-- I don't think enough gas getting to it !- I'm start it and let it sit and idle !-- It gets spark cause it'll start -- gets plenty air -- I got a fuel system problem !-- The lawn mower - It been possessed since I got it !- To start it I have to take the spark out pour some gas in the spark plug hole --Put the plug back in and pull on it a couple times-- I might just shoot it !--


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

I kilt this one lawn mower that was possessed with a pick ax -- Put it right thru the Briggs and Stratton trademark on top with extreme prejudice and it felt good !


----------



## ness (Jul 14, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Keef you'll be all right.  I wish I could get off my med's.  Been taking them so long.  My brain chemistry counts on them.  I don't take them for a day.  My whole body reacts.  Like a big bad hang over.   Farming just about done.  Going to be moving my room around.  Getting myself ready for cloning.  Have a nice buzzy day.  OFC


----------



## ness (Jul 14, 2018)

Keef, be careful.  Let's smoke a bowl.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 14, 2018)

Morning OFC, busy day for chores today.


----------



## umbra (Jul 14, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Keef, sounds like the carb and air/fuel mixture is off.  Personally, I'd look for a mechanic that smokes weed and work out a deal.
Working out in the heat all week has made me tired. Going to hydrate myself with plenty of beer and enjoy the heat, lol.
Wake n bake morning. Couldn't decide what to smoke, so mixed chem berry, allen wrench, and sour punch … yum.


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm good Umbra !-- Just packed another bowl -- Gonna have more coffee -
 Chores Kraven ?--I hate chores !-- 
Morning Miss Ness !-- For me taking cannacaps balances out my brain chemistry -- I don't take them regularly I can get a little wild-- I probably eat more weed than I smoke --
Them doctors had me doing the " Thorazine Shuffle" -- U don't want to know what that's like !-- U just there !-- That's all !-- I do better without that stuff !-- I have always believed my head injury would have been worse -- I was high a lot back then --and after the injury-- Since then I have read that some compound in weed protects the brain some how -- For me the caps are the most important med I take!-- If I had to choose between giving up smoking weed or taking caps?- I'd give up smoking it !- but before someone tries to make me quit smoking?- We gonna fight !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 14, 2018)

Good morning all, it has cooled down to the expected high of 98, that may be better than 106, but how can you tell? I need to do pot work today as in transplanting seedlings and pulling some males if i can find um.  Bud and i worked out in the garden in the cool of the morn and tied down some girls so they don't show over the fence to the fairly new neighbors.  I need to go meet her and tell her i grow medical marijuana and please for give the smell at the end of the grow. It has worked for my other neighbors.  Wish me luck. if anyone calls and complains about the smell i have to pull um.. Umbra, is Northern lights real smelly? I guess everything is at the end. I can't remember. 
That's the news from lake wobegon where all the men are hard working and all the children are above average.


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

I gotta start some more seed too Rose -- I start a bunch and moved them to aero--- I neglected checking pH and it climbed high enough to kill most !-- All my fault !-- Some lived !-- Plant got to be tough to live in my grow -- I know all the stuff that needs to be done -- I just don't always get it done when it should be done - I think another problem is I ran out my Voodoo Juice that gives me a live res-- I'm make me some Richie Rich Hydro tea and try that -- That Voodoo Juice with it's thousand of kinds beneficial microbes is too expensive-- I think I paid  $250 for half gallon-- Only use 50 mils per box --at the start !-- They multiply and thrive in the res -- they also protect from other bad microbes living in a res !-- The grow does better with a live res -- Just got in a gallon of EM 1 -- I can't grow in water without it --


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

I shouldn't complain !- I get by !
Purple Haze
Nurse Larry -x- BBSL


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

Sorry - I don't know what I did and don't know how to fix it so I'm moving on!


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

My musical offering today is -- Big Head Todd and the Monsters -doing --- Boom -Boom !


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 14, 2018)

Good morning everyone.  I have been busy making use of the trim I usually just toss. Yield was just over an ounce.


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

Nick I better test that before U smoke it make sure it ain't poison or nothing !-- Send me about half of it and I'll let U know if it's any good !-- I'll test dahell out of it !
I like me some hash !


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Good morning you awesome people!

Hot hot hot today!  lol

2Red:  That festival up there is pretty awesome.  Stay cool!   

I heard a gunshot outside last night about midnight.  Probably a poacher or some drunk shooting at a sign.  I called the Sheriff and went to bed.  I hate freakin poachers.

The weather forecast for last night was for a thunderstorm.  It got overcast and humid but no rain.   
I wish it had rained.  lol





Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

Dis what pulled pork want to be !


----------



## Kraven (Jul 14, 2018)

Making a bit of lunch with a few garden vegetables and home made sour dough bread I make...I usually dont talk about baking while baked but its a huge hobby of mine


----------



## thegloman (Jul 14, 2018)

Keef and Kraven

Y'all gotta stop putting up pics of all that delicious food!
(Unless you invite me over) lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 14, 2018)

Breakfast of the champs!!! @Kraven , I like me some fried okra!!!


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

I like fried green Tomatos too !-- Let me taste that Okra - See if U did it right !
Grape Jelly BBQ sauce and done !-- U won't find that in a cookbook !
I need me a bread machine -- My last one got possessed or something -- Anyway I need a new one -- I make bread in a bread machine -- That's just the way I roll !-- I like machines with controls and stuff !--- Smoked that roast for bout 6 hours at 250 degrees --put the crutch on it --( wrap it in parchment paper)--Then set the temp at 200 and let it cook all night long !-- I ain't man enough to do that with a wood fire -- I turn my sheet on and set it up and come back when it's done !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 14, 2018)

Ya'll got it going on, it all loooks fabulous. Bunch of good ole farmers in here.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 14, 2018)

Lemme grab a few pic's of my peppers...got Thai Hot, Ghost, Habanero and Red Chili...getting my sweets cuts [Bells and mixed sweets] back and ready to spend dog days in the shade before getting pulled back out in late august to start the fall fruiting cycle.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 14, 2018)

I am inspired by you guys.  I.m going to the farmers mkt.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 14, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> I am inspired by you guys.  I.m going to the farmers mkt.




Hiya Nick, glad to see you still puttering around


----------



## thegloman (Jul 14, 2018)

Keef
You sure are right about the GT x BOC X BBSL taste changing in the jar. Already less pine and more .......hmmmm. I can't really say, but its good!


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

Hope Nick picked up some watermelons and got them cold !-- I could dig some ice cold Watermelon !-- We'll build a fire out back get some lawn chairs and put some music on !-- I used to inject Watermelon with rum before getting them cold !-- Be eating Watermelon and get it all in your hair and stuff -- not even care !
Gloman she got a hook like her momma ! Umbra's "V" --- Just never got to age it long enough to see how she turns out !-- There is definitely something there and potency is not a question !
What I hope she does is make U question that terepene profile --What is that flavor/smell ?-- Sucker the user into that 2nd toke -- It's all over after that !-- She climb all up into your mind and do thangs !


----------



## umbra (Jul 14, 2018)

I have some V that has been curing for 6 months. She gets more complex and still hard to pin down the terpene profile


----------



## thegloman (Jul 14, 2018)

Got that right!
1 good bong hit is enuff but 2 is way plenty. 3 and I'm goofed out and can't keep focused on anything more than a few seconds. lol


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

Ya'll have to explain that "Dabbing" to me I never even seen a dab rig !-- My 1st impression is that Stoners waving a blow torch around heating a titanium nail ?-- This could be dangerous ?-- I might better stick to a pipe or bong !
I end up in the hospital cause someone got high and  set me on fire accidentally ? -- Lit up stoners with a blow torch is trouble just looking for a place to happen !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 14, 2018)

Keef, I don’t mess with that much...first time my buddy pulled out his propane torch, heated up his butter knife and drop a drop of oil on there, took my head right off...I ain’t lyin...boom


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

I got something else with a similar hook in AK48-x- BBSL-- Shouldn't be no fruit terps in it -- That hashy ? -- Kush ? -From that Snow Lotus ?--Should be dominate ! -- Not Long in a jar and it begins to develop something ?-- I like that "What is that flavor ?" hook !-- This quality weed trick U into a 2nd toke -- U forget and hit it again ?-- U been had !


----------



## umbra (Jul 14, 2018)

How are the Let the good times roll?


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

Umbra--I had some trouble and lost the little ones in my pH snafu - I'm try again -- I do have one that might survive !-- The BOC boy survived what I did to him and he revegging for me !-- I'll be wanting my Hershey Bar plant !-- Don't have many BOC seed left but I think I got enough to find me a new girl !-- Bug wars hurt me pretty bad !- Using safe soap every 2 weeks seems to be working on the bugs !

Edit : - The music ?-- Nickel Back --" Rock Stars"


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 14, 2018)

My dog Harley is a service animal.  Has tags an papers an everything.  Yesterday he and I were forced to leave a restaurant before we got our food for the convenience of the other patrons.  Keef,  you don't hold a candle to a pissed off hillbilly with a attitude.  I made a formal ADA complaint and I'm lookin for a lawyer on Monday.  Nuttin' worse then a commited man with enough money and too much free time.


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

Get'm Nick ! --
 I'm working on my anger management --I'm just not real good at it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 14, 2018)

umbra said:


> How are the Let the good times roll?


I’ve enjoyed everyone so far... Scott Permberton was very entertaining...


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2018)

That's funny RE !-- I think Umbra was asking me about some seed he sent me labeled " Let the Good  Times Roll"
U high again ?-- Then again maybe I misunderstood ?-- I am high and get stuff twisted up all the time !-- Probably won't be the last !-- Sounds like U enjoying the show !-- GOOD DEAL -- Bon Ton Roulette !


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 15, 2018)

Keef said:


> Get'm Nick ! --
> I'm working on my anger management --I'm just not real good at it !


I am a real fan of walking away and doing it before I get nose to nose with anyone.  I got a very short span between sociable and manic and I carry a gun. Always.


----------



## umbra (Jul 15, 2018)

Yeah I was talking about some beans I sent Keef. devil's tit x apricot head, fruity pebbles cubed x apricot head, blackstar x apricot head, black mamba x apricot head, hazelnut cream x apricot head, and banana og x apricot head.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 15, 2018)

Keef said:


> That's funny RE !-- I think Umbra was asking me about some seed he sent me labeled " Let the Good  Times Roll"
> U high again ?-- Then again maybe I misunderstood ?-- I am high and get stuff twisted up all the time !-- Probably won't be the last !-- Sounds like U enjoying the show !-- GOOD DEAL -- Bon Ton Roulette !


Yeah,  funny thing...I was high and there was a band there called bon ton roulet... Very good as well as I’m sure the seed from umbra!!! And I’m still high...


----------



## ness (Jul 15, 2018)

Good morning  Keef, OFC. smoking a bowl and sipping on a cup coffee.  another busy day.


----------



## Keef (Jul 15, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- It's dark !-- Coming up on 6am !-- About to have a second cup of coffee --pipe took the edge off !-- I Be alright!
Nick vengeance is best served cold !-- Walk away !-- It's best  to choose your own time - place -and way to extract justice !
About that 2nd cup of coffee ?-- Wake and Bake!

Edit : -- Keef giving advice about anger management ?-- That's funny right there ya'll !


----------



## Keef (Jul 15, 2018)

A gun can give U a false sense of security-- Back in the swamp I lost a gun fight with that alligator and he didn't even have a gun -- Always carry reloads on your body !
He almost had me !-


----------



## umbra (Jul 15, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Sun coming up, nice and cool outside. Bowl and a cup of Joe to start the day.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 15, 2018)

Mornin OFC, hot then rain...humidity never leaves.....sloshing though this soup we call air to get more chores done


----------



## Keef (Jul 15, 2018)

Watching my Sunday news shows -- I guess I could go on a rant but it wouldn't be nothing I ain't already said !-- Got some cap weed in the oven-- A mix of high CBD and high THC-- I get those in my belly I'm try to be like a real person today !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2018)

GOOD morning all! I am with you umbra, nice cool morn, 61 headed for 100 again, who buys plants to plant in the desert in July? me.  
Nick, that is horrible about Harley and you. Geez, what is up with that? Man.

Your veggies all looked nice yesterday. had to laugh at whoever said that made them want to go to the farmers market. I thought the same thing.  
Keef, go look at the thread where hackerman last posted, cracked me up.


----------



## Keef (Jul 15, 2018)

Rose about edibles and tolerance ?-- I read that and was amused !-- He must not be from round here ?-- What I got would put him down !-How do I know ? --Cause it would put anybody down !--The Gloman complained about having a high tolerance I sent him seed to them BBSL crosses and I think they fixed that tolerance problem !
- Took me a long time to develop this distinct 2 thumb writing style !-- Auto correct ain't my friend !


----------



## Keef (Jul 15, 2018)

Caps are kicking in !-- I'd like to see someone eat a cap of RSO made outta this !- I know Rose and Umbra could but they freaks !-  I took 3 caps decarbed dry weed of mixed high CBD and high THC about equal amounts !-- It's too late but 2 mighta been enough !
I got pharming to do -- Need to take some cuts --pH-- Change a couple filters so the pump don't heat the res up--
Ain't good when that happens !-- Maybe haul some water !
1st I think another cup of coffee before I venture forth ?


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 15, 2018)

8 cups of coffee, two bowls and I am about to do a cbd joint.  1st one of my Valentine blueberry plant.  Its not really cured, with the humidity it is hardly dried but its close enough to smoke I think.  Anyways, Top of the morning to ya Stoners!


----------



## thegloman (Jul 15, 2018)

Tolerance problem?
Not with This weed!  So far it hits just as hard as I do!

Nice day here in the redneck belt. 
Waiting on my dad and sister to get here then we gonna grill up some brats!  Whoo hoo!


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Good afternoon

Hot and overcast with smoke not clouds today.   The smell of smoke made me come inside.

There is a wildfire burning near Yosemite Nat'l park.   4.000 acres so far.  I hope they get this under control soon.
I feel for those firefighters in this heat with all of that gear they wear so close to the flames. One local firefighter was killed operating a bulldozer fighting this fire. (Ferguson Fire)
These firefighters are true heroes in my book.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 15, 2018)

This Hippy Slayer cut I keep will flat cripple very experienced potheads......I'm more than sure it would make folks step away....see it every time I break out a J...


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm not one for Fakebook but after I got tossed out of a resturant without my food, I'm on a roll and I think I made my 1st viral post!  I be full blown bada**


----------



## Keef (Jul 15, 2018)

2 caps woulda been enough !-- Kraven when people start complaining they can't get high anymore because thier tolerance is too high - Makes me wonder what they been smoking ?-- I ain't forgot about your Hippy Slayer I'll be trying to hustle me a cut !-- No that's the one U gotta hold ?-- People ain't getting high anymore ?-- I don't get it !

Work it Nick !-- I don't do Facebook-- There's people out there that really- really don't like me !-- This is the closest to social media I do!


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 15, 2018)

I use Facebook only to further my own ends


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 15, 2018)

My current favorite piece


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 15, 2018)

I don't do facebook or any of that social. media stuff  I have been keeping a low profile most of my life.


----------



## Keef (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice Nick !-- U and the Gloman both need to start saving some that trim and make caps -- Then take an oral dose a couple times a day regularly !-- It would really help U !-- These half and half caps I took earlier ?-- Good place to start !-- I'm still gonna pack the CBD and THC caps in different size caps so I know what's what !-- I know some like brownies --RE does chocolate --but for me just decarb and pack into caps is the easiest thing !-- I don't trust Ole Keef around some electric edibles I might forget and eat half a pan of brownies when half of one might have been a dose !-- No I take my caps and eat all the regular brownies I want !


----------



## Keef (Jul 15, 2018)

Some learn the hard way !--In this case I learned ?-- Don't eat a half dozen of these at one sitting !-


 - U ain't supposed to sit down and munch out on something like this!


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 15, 2018)

I got me a magical butter machine.  I'm gonna get me some edibles!


----------



## Keef (Jul 15, 2018)

The best way I found for me is 3 doses a day --everyday !-- Just like the medicine it is !-- In the morning with my coffee -- mid afternoon -- Then at bedtime -- Now with the high CBD and high THC caps -- I can take more of one and less of the other as I figure out what works for me !-- Works best if taken regularly !-- It don't have to be caps any edible will work-- I feel the caps help me regulate the dosage better !


----------



## Kraven (Jul 15, 2018)

@Keef you wanna fight this silly girl...... I'll fosure take a cut of the Slayer and send it where ever you want after it cools....if you can manage to keep her happy and alive till she's done then you will have my cut of the Slayer.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 15, 2018)

Oh My Gawd!  Tha's Beautiful!


----------



## Keef (Jul 15, 2018)

Nick --Kraven don't play !-- He a madman too !-- Rosen Press oil from that ?--I don't care who U are !--U ain't got a tolerance to that !-- Make U high just thinking about it !
Kraven I appreciate the offer but I'm in the middle of angling to get the grow off the beach and to a more secluded place !-- I did what I needed to do to get ready for a real grow!-- The Green Wave coming to Texas soon -- I got me some fine genetics to start with but I need to start working on these extracts and stuff !-- Things work out?-- I might be wanting one of your presses !-- U would think someone with brains and a little money -- or a group would be seeing the coming green wave and think maybe I need to put a grower in my pocket ? -- U will never know if U never try !-- I made sure word of the OFC and Ole Homeboy leaked to those in the know in Texas !--I'm hustling !-Why not tuck me away somewhere --Put some stock up perfect the art then when it's warehouse time-- I got that !--


----------



## Kraven (Jul 15, 2018)

I have been positioning myself for three years here trying to get ready...a few more legal battles to come...flower has been approved by the courts and they told the state to have it flowing in 90 days....rec on the ballot in 2020...I'm all over now giving talks to veteran groups around the state. I have been ready for this for the last ten years buddy. Yea when you get ready, I'll come west one weekend and help you get it built and tested...takes a bit of practice to learn the art, and its specific to location...humidity and ambient air temp affect how well it will extract. I'll help you best I can, just lemme know. I'm gonna Bx the Slayer and also hit it with BeP so I'll just send you some beans...then you can have..."close to mine"...or in the fall i can foreal get you a cut of my girl. I'm not holding her so tightly anymore...most folks give up on her she is a real bugger to grow...piss her off she never forgets....I have had some real ugly runs with her, even as well as I know her she is real finiky and one mess up and she looks like shit and wont put out...and what she does will just have average potency...


----------



## thegloman (Jul 15, 2018)

I sure would like to try them gummies.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 15, 2018)

What a great day!
Got to visit with my dad and sister for the afternoon.
Have to laugh. Dads 82 and won't even consider slowing down.  I hope I'm doing as well in 20yrs.


----------



## Keef (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm not up to finicky yet !-The White flies hurt me while I was trying to find an organic way to treat - They got outta control and I lost a lot!-I got thier number now !-- Building the grow  back up but it's slow !---Been kinda distracted !- Be a real good time to move it !-- I'm in no position to be talking to vet groups but you'll have to teach me what U trying to do for them there ?-- Texas got a couple vets too !
I expect them to open up to some mmj after the 1st of the year-- That'll work for me !-- It was a risky thing but I stuck my head up and told quite a few press and pro legalization organizations about the OFC and how Homeboy was in da house !- U a fisherman!- Ain't gonna catch nothing if U don't go fishing !-- I'm fishing !--


----------



## Keef (Jul 15, 2018)

Good Times Gloman !-- Hey that fasting aging whiskey  process I told U about ?-- Kraven is the one told me about it !-- He know his way round that kinda thing !-- If U know what I mean?

Kraven if U can ?-- Use MP and the OFC as part of your reference material to those vets !-- We can talk the talk and we walk the walk !
There's Vets right here helping each other under threat of jail !


----------



## Keef (Jul 15, 2018)

I think I got too high ?- I can't feel my mind !-- Am I gonna wake up high again ?-- I had one those tolerance things one time !-- Cleared it up with Calamine lotion !


----------



## Kraven (Jul 15, 2018)

I talk about the two things that got me off every singe med @Keef ....I only take cannabis and psilocybin.....period. I tell veterans who suffer from PTSD / Anxiety / Rage Disorders like myself, that there is a safe alternative way to medicate without fear of any side effects or overdosing....I lay out for them my program, what I take and how I grow / consume my meds. No more secrets, no more big pharma money...just natural home grown good medicine for what ails ya...no need for regulatin' cause if you don't take it you wont understand it....it's like combat and grenades....either you been there, done that....or only seen it or read it...which means simply you cant FEEL it.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 15, 2018)

I need to find a better picture of the molecule


----------



## Keef (Jul 16, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- I gotta quit getting so high !-- Back at it again this morning too !--
Thanks Kraven but I talk about weed or 'shrooms round here right now  I'd be in jail so fast it would blind U !-- I got a Traumatic Brain Injury from the fall -- Wasn't no shooting gave me the PTSD !-- It was having to run away from the hospital to find help after I shattered my face !-- It ain't post to happen that way !-- U get hurt U go to the hospital and they help U !-- Didn't go down that way for me!

More coffee and a toke or 2 !-- I ain't ready to be real yet !


----------



## ness (Jul 16, 2018)

Good morning Keef, OFC.  Day is young, going to get a early start.  cheers (bong hit)


----------



## Keef (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey Ness !- Don't over do it in this heat !
Mane that BOC male tap danced all over my Blueberry patch !-- I didn't need that many seed !-- Umbra bred that BOC to Golden Ticket and it came out with that pleasant unidentifiable terp profile !-- Wonder what it'll do to blueberry ?-- I guess we be finding out ?


----------



## Kraven (Jul 16, 2018)

Morning, up and out to meet the day...lots of little project to do today. Peace


----------



## Keef (Jul 16, 2018)

Good day Kraven !- I know they frown on the mention of substances besides weed on the site but using other things with weed in a medical application has my attention --
I have always felt weed was medicinal whether it was a joint to unwind after a hard day or just using it to help the mood  when U down and out !- It's all medical-- The side effect is U get a little high !-- It's the side effect of the medicine !-- Anyway I be interested in what and how much  U recommend !-- I get caught up we'll have to have a talk bout all that ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2018)

Good morning peeps, going to be 103 today.  Nice right now. Smoking some lambsbread and tangie, a nice mix.
Gloman, you are so lucky to still have your dad, that is awesome.
 My house is a mess, i hope i do something about that today.  You guys all have a good Monday.

Keef is right Kraven, we only talk pot on this site.


----------



## Keef (Jul 16, 2018)

Rose I'm the one to take the hit for that !--I asked what he was talking to vets about !-- We be good !
We gonna be in the high 90s with high humidity 
I'm do some inside chores --Maybe ?-- Still working on my wake and bake !


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 16, 2018)

G'day folks.  I got up early and went to get a new dehumidifier this morning. Humidity in my grow was 73% so I gave in.  Had to leave early because the air is so thick you can cut it with a knife.


----------



## Keef (Jul 16, 2018)

Nick is the humidity high because of the water evaporating from the dirt after U water ?-- I got no exposed water like that so my humidity don't go up and down with a watering cycle-- I might switch types of water pharming but I like having my water enclosed like this !-- Little window AC keep humidity in the grow bout 47 % --


----------



## Kraven (Jul 16, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Keef is right Kraven, we only talk pot on this site.


 - C'mon @Rosebud ...why you beefin' me  Aside from a single comment to Keef to answer his question I have not / will not discuss: 

Politics
Other homeopathic medications
Personal opinions about people


I started coming back by since it appeared all of the "Not on topic" conversations had abated....I don't intend on revisiting those times. You are on other sites I am on, and you have seen some of my posts about other interest....but you have not seen them here. Peace


----------



## Keef (Jul 16, 2018)

Well I saw the Usurper at that "Summit" this morning -- Bringing  his shame on us all  !---Kinda hard to call that corruption legitimate even in a political sense !-- I have trouble not speaking up when my country is under attack from within and without !--U see racism ?-- U call it racism !-- That's not political !-- It's the right thing to do!


----------



## Keef (Jul 16, 2018)

Those yeast don't seem to care that it's canned peaches they fermenting !-- Bubble- Bubble !-- The question be can he make it taste good ?-- What weed would pair well with peach wine ?-- Contrast or complement the flavors ?- See I think something like my Blueberry Merlot would be best paired with a weed with a lemon profile !-- Peach ?-- I don't know ?
Also been wondering if a clever fellow could ferment cocoa-- sugar and water ?-- I'll have some chocolate weed to pair with that !
Just ignore me !-- U know how I get when I get high like this ?-- Little early too !


----------



## umbra (Jul 16, 2018)

I think a sommelier will be in demand, pairing cannabis with food or drink.


----------



## Keef (Jul 16, 2018)

Only thing Umbra is our weed is too potent !-- If U want to enjoy the terp profile U have you be able to take more than 2 tokes !-- I been thinking "Liquid Weed" again !-- A hash oil cartridge is a thing of wonder but too potent to be enjoying for many tokes !-- I think half strength hash oil or less !-- With attention spent on making it have a pleasant profile !
It would be nice to enjoy half dozen tokes or so ?-- If U wanna get smashed on 2 tokes we can do that !-- Just gonna have to be weaker than what we got to smoke casually--
Normal people who are not used to this stuff be turned into a drooling fools after a few tokes !-- That ain't appealing !


----------



## umbra (Jul 16, 2018)

This is where THC and CBD meet


----------



## Keef (Jul 16, 2018)

The intersection of THC - CBD - and terps ?--(in a cartridge?) Take more than one plant ?-- What a complicated place ?--
Crosses of more into the art of the thing?-- Or the luck?
I had a mix of high CBD/THC caps today  and got a fresh reminder of thier action together !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 17, 2018)

I’ve been hitting my cbd’s in my one hitter but I have take too many and tastes like crap... so today I loaded up the pipe with my cbd only and added a bit of blueberry on top...that’s real nice mellow flavor and I’m not blasted...


----------



## ness (Jul 17, 2018)

Good morning Keef, OFC.  Keef here is a picture of SR-91 X (MZ X BBSL on the left and White Indica X BBSL on the right just before watering.  SR got a shot of CaMg+ will post picture later tonight to see if SR gets some color. 





Have a peaceful day OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jul 17, 2018)

Morning OFC !
My service been out !
Looking good Ness !

I was thinking about stuff being "off topic" sometimes --
The way I see it is -- Like any farming community there is a meeting place where farmers tend gather - I see that gathering place like the town tavern or diner (MP) -- One of the tables in that place where mostly older farmers congregate is the OFC --People come and go -- Crops are growing  and there is a lot of waiting while those crops mature -- Like any farming communities there are a variety of topics discussed at that table but the topic aways comes back to the crop !  -- I see myself as that strange farmer that maybe got kicked in the head by a mule and seems to always be around !-- He run an unimpressive little farm out on the Frontier -- Strange but he alright !--

Is there a better way to describe what the OFC is ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 17, 2018)

1st toke of fine weed in a clean glass pipe-- Does it get any better than that ?-- Nurse Larry- x- BBSL !-- Whoa !-- This should be off limits to a novice ! Shaman weed and stuff !- Take U to the spirit world !-- Make U think U bullet proof-- U ain't !-- I better hit that one more time just to be sure ?
Quality control and all ?


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 17, 2018)

I gots some purty potent smoke myself keef now that I gots another humidifier My world is good again.  The reservoir needed to be changed after 8 hours so i guess it really is humid  but now the weed is getting firm agin!


----------



## Keef (Jul 17, 2018)

Nick !-- What up ?-- I know U got some potent weed !- We both got some of our seed from the same source !-- If the other stuff U run measure up to them then no doubt about quality !--  Glad U got that humidity under control-- I've heard them talk about bud rot when it got too high--


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 17, 2018)

I finally saw the light and realized there was some truth to them tales about making everything in the grow environment just so.  When I was growing outside I was at the mercy of mother nature.  Now I'm still at her mercy but now I git to fight back.  Yeah man.  I gots me some stuff I call hillbilly hash,  when its right its awesome.  F2 seeds though and not stable at all.  The bushy ones will put a hurtin' on ya though.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 17, 2018)

I have been really playing around with this whole re-veg thing.  How long do you think you can keep the whole plant going?  2 rounds?  3?  Inquiring minds want to know.  Wash the roots and re-pot every time and it might go 3 or 4 times I'm thinking.  I'm kinda bored today, the weather is terrible.


----------



## Keef (Jul 17, 2018)

Nick my record is 3 times !--base got all knarly-- Roots got outta hand - Probably could done it some more ?-- It's a great way to produce a butt load of cuttings 
I got stuff to do I just haven't got rolling yet !


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 17, 2018)

I don't like having to start and then kill a bunch of clones.  Seems like a waste of energy when you were just trying to keep a strain going


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's my blueberry gum reveg


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 17, 2018)

The date on that bucket is the last time she went into flower.


----------



## Keef (Jul 17, 2018)

Nick I can put 6 of my midgets in one box and move them to bloom - every 2 weeks --I got enough gear to double that-- but veg ain't cooperating - They can all be cuts from the same plant or not !--So I can use a lot of clones from a lot of different varieties when it is all up and running right-- Here lately I been in one those I can't do anything right periods !- I'm looking at setting up a real grow with a more balanced bloom to veg size -- Then I'll keep running  this rotation to keep me in weed while I get the other grow up and running with proper sized plants -- I'm thinking a 3 bedroom secluded house --I veg in one bedroom and bloom in another and have one to sleep in !-- I'm fishing for someone who wants prepare for the coming green wave --
Excellent business experience and get down grow skills usually aren't possessed by the same person ! -- Grow skills in Texas ?-- They hunt us !-- No legitimate business person can be associated with such a criminal !-- but to get a head start they need to start early and quietly--  The gulf between those interested in the biz and those who got the skills is proving a challenge to reach across ! -- Some times the impossible just takes a little longer!


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Good afternoon OFC

I am being super lazy today.  Too smoky to do much outside or down in my shop.  The only smoky place I want to be is here inside.  ha ha

Hang in there Keef.  Not every grow is perfect and things will change in Texas. They almost have enough signatures in Oklahoma to put recreational use on the ballot.  Who would have thought this would happen.  lol


----------



## Keef (Jul 17, 2018)

Burnin 1-I think it was on the ballot in Oklahoma and passed ?--- I  think they opened the door to medical and recreational ?- My lazyasssmoky mind been wrong before though ?-- Maybe I made it up ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 17, 2018)

Time for the afternoon cannacap dose !-- 50/50 high CBD/THC decarb  be my new jam on the cannacap tip !-- I can take half as much as if it was made from only  high THC weed -- I get the pain relief and a good buzz but not melted like those indica caps do me !-- I thought I would have to mess around with different percentages to find the right combination for me !-- 50/50 -- Boom !-- I'm good !-- 2 - size "00" gel caps per dose --3 times a day !--

Edit : -- I got a question !-- Chocolate pancakes with vanilla ice cream?
Do U use strawberry jam --Nutella- Spun honey or chocolate syrup ?-- Got to have the whipped cream !-- I'm so glad I'm not one those people who get high and let the munchies rule thier life ! -


----------



## Keef (Jul 17, 2018)

Been a happening time in da news last couple days !--


----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2018)

Keef said:


> Time for the afternoon cannacap dose !-- 50/50 high CBD/THC decarb  be my new jam on the cannacap tip !-- I can take half as much as if it was made from only  high THC weed -- I get the pain relief and a good buzz but not melted like those indica caps do me !-- I thought I would have to mess around with different percentages to find the right combination for me !-- 50/50 -- Boom !-- I'm good !-- 2 - size "00" gel caps per dose --3 times a day !--
> 
> Edit : -- I got a question !-- Chocolate pancakes with vanilla ice cream?
> Do U use strawberry jam --Nutella- Spun honey or chocolate syrup ?-- Got to have the whipped cream !-- I'm so glad I'm not one those people who get high and let the munchies rule thier life ! -


So for a woman I was engaged to, her son was autistic, super finicky about food I did French Toast soaked in egg and chocolate milk. Stacked them 2 high with Nutella in between and then made home made whipped cream with, you guessed it chocolate in the whipped cream. It was a big hit with her son, but I was banned from making breakfast again, lol. I told her, there is always Jolt soda and pixie stix for lunch.


----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2018)

Nick I have revegged a plant 5 times. Like Keef mentioned the truck and branches got all twisty and knarled. I found that trimming the roots helped a great deal with revegging.


----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2018)

Burning, OK did pass recreational cannabis. I have been invited to help start a dispensary and a couple of grows there.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey ofc, sorry too hot to be social today...though I did get one little girl transplanted this morning...stay cool if ya can!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2018)

It is way to hot RE. A hot wind blowing my poor pot plants around. They are taking it like the weed they are.  Still a hundred at 7 pm. It should only last a couple of weeks.
I found the coolest dress today. Rayon, very light and cool.  Livin in it.
I need to take the pots off the tub they are too close to the light. They weigh 7000000 pounds. Maybe tomorrow they will be much dryer. I hope they fit in the tub. A 20 gallon and a 10 gallon.


----------



## Keef (Jul 17, 2018)

Evening RE !-- Hellhot at the beach today !-- Mighta set a record ?
About revegging -- I pretty much only do it these days if I forgot to clone something in time -- I get several rooted clones then I'll bloom the base and let it go !-- I got those 2 boys to deal with too !-- I chop them back -- beat them and mistreat them trying to keep them from getting very big-- When they start getting outta hand I take a couple cuts and root them !-- Once they rooted -- I throw out the big piece--
Right now I got that male CBD Crew's Indica-x Valentine -- He on standby until I get a CBD -I x-Val and one those other high CBD girls up to breeding size and get seed -- then he so dead !-- Other one is that BOC male - Waiting on a chocolate girl to breed him but I might keep him ?-- Got 4 chances at what I had planned as my next breeding male -- Snow Desiel-x- BBSL !-- Big Pink !-- I be sexing them soon !
Edit :-- Hey Rose !


----------



## Keef (Jul 17, 2018)

I don't like chocolate anymore !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey Keef, i heard a guy rant, an old hippy from Texas, coulda been you. I might have to send you the link. You have a like minded person in your neck of the woods.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 17, 2018)

Rose, 7mil...you might need a hand with that...don’t hurt your self...oh and thanks a lot...now I gotta go search out YouTube for an old Texas hippie on a rant...g’night


----------



## Keef (Jul 18, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- 6:30 - Time for da Wake and Bake !
Rose - Did it include lots of 4 letter words and obscene gestures ?-- Mighta been me then !-- At least I made my veiws quite plain and documented them here !-- I'm an old white guy !-- I gotta go outta my way to show I'm not like that !
Double negatives have been ruined forever ! -- So I guess I can't use them anymore !
Weed ain't smoking itself !-- Do your duty !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 18, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Ugh, got the screaming meemies digging into my back this morn.
 I did get into the front garden tho and picked a bunch of cucumbers and cherry tomatos.
Its not as easy as buying salad fixings but boy they seem to taste SO much better when you grow your own. (I think that's true with Anything we grow ourselves)
Its a lovely day here today. Temps in the upper 60's over night. They say only 82 today.
Gotta love that!
Hope y'all have a wonderfull day!


----------



## Kraven (Jul 18, 2018)

Morning OFC


----------



## umbra (Jul 18, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## ness (Jul 18, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Time to start this day. (bong hit)


----------



## Keef (Jul 18, 2018)

We got wind down here most times and there's lots of that kite boarding -- (skiing behind a big kite )-- They be jumping up in the air doing tricks and looking all cool--
Young Keef woulda had to learn how !-- Old Keef knows that a day or 2 ago someone caught a Hammerhead shark right down the beach a few miles that in the pic looked about long as a regular sized pick up truck !
There's things I am and there's things I'm not !-- I am not a fishing lure for some bigass shark !-- They said don't worry the big ones don't come into the bay !---Do they know that ?- I ain't doing it !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2018)

Good morning you people.  My big brother died this morning. I burned one after his wife called me in his honor. Smoke one for Dan please. He would like that.


----------



## Keef (Jul 18, 2018)

So sorry Rose !-- I'll burn for Dan !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 18, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss Rose...kinda sounds like it was expected though that doesn’t make it easier...It seems like I remember you going to visit him recently...I’ll smoke one after I return from my Wednesday route with the old folks...


----------



## Keef (Jul 18, 2018)

Making medicine !-- Even got a special patented cap packing stick !-- Don't take but 2 and don't like making up a bunch at a time !-- U can't trust "Other Keef " !-- He take too many !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 18, 2018)

Rose
I'm so sorry for your loss.  We get older and we lose more and more of our ppl. but that doesn't make it any easier.
I'm rolling a very special joint in Dan's honor and will smoke it till I just can't take another hit.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 18, 2018)

Rose, I'm sorry for your loss....smokin a fatty for Dan. Peace


----------



## Keef (Jul 18, 2018)

Afternoon all !-- Call it 4:20 ish !-- Mane we had storms off and on for about 2 weeks so I couldn't mow-- Then the wind slowed and it got into the mid 90s with about 90 % humidity for quite a while --I don't work in those conditions !-- Then came  the gaint disease carrying mosquitos for a couple weeks --I stayed in side !-- They are  finally going away !-- Thought maybe I'd man up and do some yard work and mow !-- Well local weather man say it is hot but a beautiful day -- and if U have any kinda breathing problems stay dahell in da house -- There is dust blowing over us came all the way from Africa-- If my lungs gonna get messed up it's gonna be from smoking weed!-- As for the yard work ?-- Not it !-- I ain't proud enough to get out side in this mess just to make it look nice !-- I just take the hit for being lazy !--
Burnin1 --U still getting that smoke from the Ferguson Fire ?


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Good day OFC.

I am so sorry for your loss Rose.  Stay close to family and friends and take solace in their love.

Keef: It is like fog in the hills and the skies are overcast with smoke.   The smell of the smoke outside is awful. I hope this fire get's contained soon.

Going to burn one in honor of Dan.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2018)

I really think he would enjoy total strangers smoking a joint in his honor, i know he would, he would laugh.  Thank each of you. It is pretty sad out right now. I will do as you said Burnin.


----------



## Keef (Jul 18, 2018)

Stay safe Burnin1 !-- We set a new record high heat index for the day -- Humidity hasn't dropped as much as I thought -- My face a little irritated so I been staying in as much as  possible ! -- I guess I should go check out " The Pink Light Farm"-- fore lights out ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 18, 2018)

I’m really getting tired of these 100* days...I guess I shouldn’t complain though, my son lives in Redding Ca...110* today...I lived there when I was a lot younger, don’t think I care to live that anymore...I feel a trip to the coast coming along...Okay, I stop Bitchin and take a toke now...Actually we’re pretty lucky as we’re not getting much smoke here right now...


----------



## Keef (Jul 18, 2018)

I don't like to complain either RE !- but - I'm good at it ! -- Working on a plan for what to ferment when I get an empty bucket !-- I think maybe chocolate ?-- A box of cocoa - 5 lbs of sugar -Maybe more ? --Ferment it -- Freeze it and reduce it by half -- Gonna taste most nasty at that point !-- My thought is at the end when I kill the yeast and sweeten the wine -- Maybe I sweeten it with sweetened condensed milk before bottling  ?-- It's a thought !
Here have a toke of this --Tell me what U think ?


----------



## umbra (Jul 18, 2018)

Lol, you guys crack me up. I work out in this heat. Yeah 107+ today. Hit the pool and then a fatty for Dan. Now straight up stoned. Making dinner. Fed dogs. Drinking a big glass of ice coffee. popped more beans, lol.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 18, 2018)

Drive by likes and off to bed


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 18, 2018)

Sorry for your loss Rose, I'd be honored to smoke a fattie for Dan.  Kraven, you an me went to the same school of joint rollin'.  Umbra.  My ole heart don't do 107.  Today it was 82 and 65% humidity.  I dug all the post holes for the garage I'm building bud I did have help in the form of a gas post hole digger.  Tomorrow I'll be hopefully changing universal joints in my truck.  Who knew being retired was so much work.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Umbra, must be nice to be a young man...lol...jus kidding, I know your around the same age as me, but I’ve done my share of workin out in the hot sun...I’m retired now though and I don’t have to, so I don’t...ain’t nuthin that can’t wait for cooler weather to git done...I popped a couple beans today too...A couple of you and Rose’s Blueberry x Valentine...that blueberry is my favorite flavor so far...gonna brew another batch of beer in the mornin and that hopefull will be the extent of my work tomorrow...g’night ya’ll


----------



## ness (Jul 19, 2018)

Good morning OFC, Rose I'm so sorry about your brother.  I'll burn one in honor of Dan.  Hope you and family get through this with Love.  Take care.(joint pass pass)


----------



## giggy (Jul 19, 2018)

hey yall, how yall are? rose so sorry to see that, my heart goes out to you. keef hows them pineys (79 xmas bud) doing? hey keef what ever happened to the white widows i sent you? i knew they were giving you a hard time.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2018)

good morning all, 
Thank you giggy and ness and nick and all of you. This being the second to the youngest is a drag.  My little brother told me he checked the actuary tables and I will be the last one standing.  I guess because he is male. Death is hard, this makes me realize i really need to go before bud, cause i don't think i could handle that. My mom and sister did it with grace, i am not so graceful.
On a better note, this is chocolope. she can stop growing now, really.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 19, 2018)

I have a question
How long does it take for seeds to mature?
My 1st attempt at producing seeds on purpose is working. There are seeds in the buds I pollinated but they're nowhere near ready yet and I want to use the grow space to start some new clones.

Also I'm ready to purchase my 1st. LED grow lights.
Can anybody give me suggestions on which lights are most versatile?
I need to get one that has settings for veg and bloom and is repairable if lights burn out. Also I'm on a pretty tight budget so cost is a concern.


----------



## umbra (Jul 19, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Another hot one


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Slept in !--
Giggy in da house !-- Cuz I lost that feminized Widow I got from U at the same time I lost my 4 1/2 year old Widow-- Mix some bug killer about 50 times too strong !--Kilt a bunch of plants -- Right now I got one pine to be sexed soon !-- I had a pH snafu and killed 3 of the 4 I had up !-- I do got something bred from seed I got from U -- Nightshade -x- (Mazar-i-Shariff -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus)-- That's some dank right there !--
Gloman -- I don't think they make what U want in lights --I was looking for the same thing !-- My Mars Hydro 300 lights got 2 switches -- One say veg one say bloom --U turn either one off ?--U got a 150 watt light !-(About 600 watts per square meter works for me !)-- I run both switches on all the time !-- So be careful-- I got this one  led from Mars Hydro for about $70 that works fine !--


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

As for a light U can repair -- I do not recommend the Mars Hydro !-- They do not want U taking that light board out !
It can be done and U can jump around any burnt out chips and the series that chip was in will work again !- The rest of the components are just a driver and a fan !-- Yo Gloman check with RE about some LED strips he had !-- Wasn't that RE ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

I got a question !-- Would the ballast on a Florescent shop light drive and LED light board  ?


----------



## umbra (Jul 19, 2018)

https://solstrip.com/en/
http://ledgardener.com/about/


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

I might just start some seed today myself !-- Maybe some more those X-tree seed Giggy sent me !- Lost some others that need to be replaced too !-- 1st I'm have another cup of coffee and work on this pipe some !-- Think about seed before I get my seed bag out and go buck wild like I did last time I started seed !-- I tell U this water pharming secret I learned !- When your pH get high ?-- Don't add pH up to your res. -- It don't turn out well !-- Don't know how I did that but the pH meter don't lie !
Edit :-- Gloman I forgot about your question about how long seed take to mature -- All I know to do is dig a seed out and see how dark it is ?- If it look like something U could germinate ?-- Take the plant down if U want --- If U put the pollen on in early bloom the seed may be mature before the plant is ready to harvest-- More time just makes better quality seed !


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 19, 2018)

Morning Stoners!  Oh, My Gosh!  I used my majical butter machine yestiday and I over did it I guess.  Had friends over last night for a trimming/steak party.  Made my first ever batch in the machine, 1/2 oz my freshly dried Mozzerella and lb. of butter.  Used 1/2 cup in my brownies and made a 9x13 pan. Cut said pan into 16 brownies.  Woe are my friends!  I told 'em to eat one and wait an hour when they git up.  Shoulda told 'em to cut 'em into 3rds and eat one.  I had no idea as I hadn't even smoked a doob of that Mozz yet.  Umbra, thats some good gear.


----------



## Budlight (Jul 19, 2018)

Good morning everyone hope everyone is off to an excellent start I know I’m not I noticed I have thrips  in the clone garden  so I went and picked up some of this's stuff hopefully it’ll work 
botanigard 22wp 
 Anyone use the stuff before I noticed in the states it only cost 100 bucks unfortunately as a lucky Canadians cost 200 bucks I noticed when it comes to growing everything in the state is a lot cheaper I went and bought a pack of  strawberry shortcake seeds  the other day it cost me an extra 50 bucks everyone else it’s 150 for me it was 200 this really sucks I wish our money was on par  anyways my whining is done hope you guys are all having a good day


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

Nick --I love me a good edible buzz !-- I used caps but it is the same effect as brownies !-- Take too much and do what I call the "Crab Walk" -- Where U be holding on to  stuff when U walk -- I go from my chair to the wall !-- Follow it to the bathroom !- That's what they call "Too High " !-- I can't get that high smoking!


----------



## Budlight (Jul 19, 2018)

Keef said:


> As for a light U can repair -- I do not recommend the Mars Hydro !-- They do not want U taking that light board out !
> It can be done and U can jump around any burnt out chips and the series that chip was in will work again !- The rest of the components are just a driver and a fan !-- Yo Gloman check with RE about some LED strips he had !-- Wasn't that RE ?


If you have a few lights you need new tires for just let me know I have some I can send to you I have a bunch a diode’s kicking around that I had bought and never used


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

Hey Bud !-- Those seed will be on the way soon as I hustle up some money !-- I'm using something called "Safe Soap" on bugs these days !- It's just a mild soap like Castille soap -- Bugs breathe thru pores in thier shell or skin -- Soapy water form a film over them pore and the bug can't breathe -- Gotta cover the entire plant especially the bottom of the leaves!-- I gotta get these seed out to U !-


----------



## Budlight (Jul 19, 2018)

Keef said:


> I got a question !-- Would the ballast on a Florescent shop light drive and LED light board  ?


 No they’re totally different


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

I was just wondering Bud !-- I'm good on lights for now !-- I got attacked by white flies and messed around trying lady bugs and green lace wings to control them -- Didn't work !-- Crashed my rotation -- I got almost all of them with the safe soap -- and use it every 2 weeks now !-- Back up to the 3rd leg in rebuilding the rotation !-- 2 more weeks and the rotation will be running again at half capacity !- I got the gear to double the bloom rotation -- If veg can produce the plants !


----------



## Budlight (Jul 19, 2018)

Keef  i’m sure glad you got that under control I noticed the stuff I got today says it supposed to be good for those white flies as well Has a few other annoying little bugs


----------



## Budlight (Jul 19, 2018)

Rose what a beautiful monster


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

Fighting bugs is a war U have go win !-- I lost about half the varieties I was running -- I thought the lady bugs would take care but they didn't white flies kept multiplying-- I shoulda tried the safe soap earlier !-- So it was a costly battle - Most of the stuff I lost I had bred and didn't have room to start any so I got plenty to take they place !-- I got some seed on the vine - GDP-X- BPU bred to a Box of Chocolate male -- If I'm right that BOC male is what added that elegant  mystery terp profile in his "V" ( GT-x-BOC) !
So let's see what he does to a Blueberry ?-- GDP -x- BPU shouldn't be blueberry but that girl is a fine blueberry !
I'm excited to see what happens !- That BOC boy got all over my Blueberry patch !-- Save some room ya'll !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 19, 2018)

@thegloman Im using these strips at 2700k and 3500k depending on veg or flower...my first grow I just used the 3500k but have now added 2700k for flower as well so I’ll run both colors during flower...he has kits that use a large baking sheet as a backing heat sink, I used the individual heat sinks he sells and made a frame for mine so the light is open to allow for air movement and ventilation...They don’t produce a lot of heat though.  My space is considerable smaller than yours as it is just a cabinet of about 4.5 sq ft...But you can add as many as you might need fo the coverage you want...Each strip is capable of pulling about 50 watts...Also you can spread them out or add more any time...I’m using the meanwell dimmable drivers on mine...if you buy the drivers from solstrip, he adds the a/c connectors as well as a nice waterproof dc connector on the light side...good luck...
Here is a pic of my setup now...


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

I like it RE !-- It's just that I'm allergic to electricity !-- I learnt the hard way that Weed - Canadian Mist and electricity don't mix !-- Lit me up it did !-- Seems like everytime I be messing with electricity --Things don't turn out well !-- I got a basic understanding of electricity and know what to do and what not to do-- I just mess up and get clumsy -- Next thing I know I'm on the floor with smoke coming out my ears !- I don't like that !-- So it be best I just work with pre-made stuff I can just plug in !-- I have even been known to mess that up !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 19, 2018)

I know he does partially wired kits but I don’t know if he has prebuilt lights...he may so if anyone is interested just jingle his bell...he’s a nice old stoner that’s been growing pot for a long time...I think he sells some old school genetics too on a different site...


----------



## Kraven (Jul 19, 2018)

@Budlight  - find anything with spinosad in it from the box store and follow the mixing directions...this is what I use...usually one good spray kills them.





https://www.homedepot.com/p/Monterey-Garden-Insect-Spray-with-Spinosad-LG6135/206338221


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 19, 2018)

I like my VIPARSPECTRA


----------



## ness (Jul 19, 2018)

Good morning Keef, OFC.  Rose what an animal you have growing.  Tasty looking.  I'm fighting mold with the two plants I put out.  Can't take this Hum. today.  It's a killer.  Didn't stay outside long at all this morning.  Did my farming.  And, the rest of the day off. (bong hit)


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

Had lunch -- Time to burn !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks yall!
I Do like the idea of the solstrips to create my own light system but I lack the confidence to build my own yet.  1 handed electrical work can be a disaster sometimes.   lol
I think I need to go with a plug n play system to start with.
Viparspectra seems to have a lot to choose from but
I need to research a lot more before I buy.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 19, 2018)

I had 6 cuts from the NS X BBSL I took last week but they all crapped out.   So, I took 6 more today. I hope I can get at least 2 to take hold.


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

Hey all U free state growers looking for work ?-- Go to Oklahoma they need help !-- No need to come to Texas !-- Texas born and bred genetics just waiting for the starting pistol!


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

2 of them look alike ?-- Try again !- That's better !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice lookin gene’s ya got there keef!!!


----------



## umbra (Jul 19, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Morning Stoners!  Oh, My Gosh!  I used my majical butter machine yestiday and I over did it I guess.  Had friends over last night for a trimming/steak party.  Made my first ever batch in the machine, 1/2 oz my freshly dried Mozzerella and lb. of butter.  Used 1/2 cup in my brownies and made a 9x13 pan. Cut said pan into 16 brownies.  Woe are my friends!  I told 'em to eat one and wait an hour when they git up.  Shoulda told 'em to cut 'em into 3rds and eat one.  I had no idea as I hadn't even smoked a doob of that Mozz yet.  Umbra, thats some good gear.


My bachelor party, my best man made brownies and misread the recipe and instead of 1/4 oz of hash he used 1/4 lb of hash, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

That would be different !-- I woulda ate one even if I know !
There is an invisible line called "Too High" !-- Them brownies mighta made U cross that line !-- I been too high !-- There's no on a scale of 1 to 10 how much too high were U  ? -- If U a little too high or a lot too high ?-- U still " Too High" !


----------



## umbra (Jul 19, 2018)

that was the 1st time I got too high, but not the last, lol


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

3 doses of caps a day and the pipe ?-- I ride the line !
With these CBD caps I might have to adjust my dose -- CBD make your legs turn to rubber !-- I never been graceful like a dancer but rubber legs ain't good !


----------



## umbra (Jul 19, 2018)

Lol, Keef you act like you have some where to go


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 19, 2018)

I prolly shouldn’t be brewin beer while I’m high, but here I am...trying to plant some beans at the same time...lol...now I think I done tricked myself...I had two beans in a wet paper towl in a baggie...got’m out yesterday and only one was ready...I got him in a solo cup and put the towel back in the bag...got it out to check this mornin(after I’m high of course) and it’s gone...ain’t there, ain’t on the floor, ain’t nowhere...damn, I’m scared and pi$$ed all at the same time...I know it was there when I stuffed it back in the baggie...Well at least that BB x V was still there...Mash is about done so I gotta start up the fire...later
I’ll share this here on the ofc because it just seems appropriate...


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

Nothing that can't be put off until tommorrow Umbra !
-- I'm waiting for a copy of my new SS card to come in so I can apply for my SS !- There was stuff that had to be cleared up and stuff to get the right card with the right number and all !-- Dam they picky !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Got a lower than expected mash gravity but I got more wort than expected as well so I’m gonna sit here in the heat and “boil that kettle down”...drinking homebrew and smokin weed in the hot sun should put me down pretty good tonight...cheers!


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

Ya'll burn one with me it's close enough to call it 4:20 !-- I got my divorce papers in the mail today !--I thought I would be all devastated but I'm doing alright !--Feels kinda liberating ? -  We had grown in different directions for years !-- Guess I better get on the ball and find me a place to grow ?-- I don't wanna go back to the piney woods of East Texas ! -- I have a way of landing on my feet !-- I feel those caps kicking in !-- Looking forward to the next chapter in my life !-- Bet they gonna be lots of dank in it ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

The news has been amusing to me lately !-- 8 years ?- Maybe 2 ?-- In my mind soon as this bunch crumbles the walls to legalization gonna crumble in Texas !-- They gonna be trying to change the subject and weed be waiting ! -- I' m not even sure he gonna make it till November ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Keef said:


> Ya'll burn one with me it's close enough to call it 4:20 !-- I got my divorce papers in the mail today !--I thought I would be all devastated but I'm doing alright !--Feels kinda liberating ? -  We had grown in different directions for years !-- Guess I better get on the ball and find me a place to grow ?-- I don't wanna go back to the piney woods of East Texas ! -- I have a way of landing on my feet !-- I feel those caps kicking in !-- Looking forward to the next chapter in my life !-- Bet they gonna be lots of dank in it ?


Been there Burnin...We both cane out ok, moved on...the kids did good, we all get along and you will too I hope...life is too short for these kinda hangups...if you have a decent relationship with the ex, keep it or else let it go and move on...I enjoy the times I get together with the ex, usually associated with the kidlings...Enjoy your freedom and take life as it comes...


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

RE it was Keef !-- Not a problem !-- I been here before too !
We been separated most of a year and a half and I guess that makes it a little easier !-- Never is easy while it's happening though !-- I was looking to start my 2nd career 
growing so weed !-- Still am ! -- Got a nice buzz working and don't feel much different than I would any other day !-- Is that wrong ?-- I don't know the rules about such things !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2018)

Kraven said:


> @Budlight  - find anything with spinosad in it from the box store and follow the mixing directions...this is what I use...usually one good spray kills them.
> 
> 
> If you are in Washington or Oregon, spinosad is not allowed for crops use.
> ...


----------



## thegloman (Jul 19, 2018)

2RE
Do you use just grain?
I'm wanting to try my hand at beer. Would a nylon stocking work to put the grain in?


----------



## thegloman (Jul 19, 2018)

Well Keef,
I'm sorry you gotta go thru this again.  For me, it was a very difficult thing to go thru.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Yes I do all grain...I think a stocking would be a bit restrictive...I use a bag magpie for this purpose...It’s made of voile material which is a kind of curtain material...the top is large enough to fit around my brew kettle and the bag is longer than the kettle is tall... it was made by a fella on the homebrewtalk.com forum...don’t remember his name...the grain bag needs to be as big as th kettle your using it in...that is if your doing the “brew in a bag” style like me...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Sorry Keef, I shouldn’t post when I’m high...


----------



## Keef (Jul 19, 2018)

Not a problem RE !-- I get high sometimes too !-- OK a lot !
Gloman listen to RE and Umbra about making beer !-- They know this stuff !-- Problem is if they teach U ?-- Store bought beer will never he good to U anymore ! -- One day I'm get them to teach me !- I never liked beer but I'd like to be able to make it ! -- I need better gear to get down on the wine making tip one day !-- Vacuum pump and some glass which I could use in brewing or processing an extract !-- I got wine needs to be racked-- U lose a lot when U rack instead of vacuum filter !

Edit : Looks like a little BOC pollen got on Nurse Larry -x- BBSL -- Didn't mean to but that'll work ?-- I also got (NL-X-BBSL)- X-- B.B. King seed - 
I'm find me a monster off in there ?


----------



## Budlight (Jul 20, 2018)

Kraven said:


> @Budlight  - find anything with spinosad in it from the box store and follow the mixing directions...this is what I use...usually one good spray kills them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet thanks man  I will see if I can track some of that stuff down


----------



## thegloman (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks RE
You saved me a failure. Ill get supplies from the brew store and do it right.

You're right Keef. Tho I'm not really much of a drinker I would rather have my home made, home grown, home spun over anything store bought.
It's good to know how to do things ourselves.
I have green pears gonna be ready to pick soon. I see some pear wine comming soon.


----------



## ness (Jul 20, 2018)

Good morning Keef, OFC.  Gave the SR-------a shower of EM1 this morning.  They are a little light in color, I think, after awhile I'll snap a picture.  And, the White Indica seems a little to dark.  And, I know AG outside is on the dark side for a Sativa.  I had to cut the top bud off, it had bud rot.  Cool down last night because of the rain.  Need to get myself motivated before the heat.  Keef nice looking ladies you got going up there.  Have a good day, OFC

Keef, I got to say that I am sorry you and DD have to go through this in life.  May you remain Friends.  Life is to short and even shorter for us OF.


----------



## Keef (Jul 20, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Good morning guys!

I am so sick of this smoke and haze in the air combined with this heat.. ugh.

Keef:  A new song for your youtube  The band is "The Record Company" the song is "Off the Ground".   I know you love the Blues. 

Two of my six plants that are on my deck are going into flower it looks like.  The Blueberry Muffin and the Xcittles.      My four Blackberry Fires are doing fine though.

Got to do inside stuff today.  The air outside is if too smoky to do stuff.


----------



## Keef (Jul 20, 2018)

I'll take a listen Burnin1 !-- U ain't steered me wrong on some music yet !- I do like me some blues !-- We got a new thing in our string on plagues since Hurricane Harvey! --1st we had drought -- Then Flood -- Then mutant disease carrying mosquitos-- Sahara dust blowing in making it hard to breathe especially for the older and sicker -- Now there's this "Red Tide" thing developing !--Looks like it has already caused a big fish kill --  Makes the air feel like tear gas in your lungs--Make U eyes burn too !-- Tear gas with a heavy hint of rotting fish !-- Wonderful day at the beach ! -- I will be in da house !


----------



## Keef (Jul 20, 2018)

Love it Burnin1 -- Might be my new theme song !-- That's some happening blues !-- Thanks !


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Awesome!  I am rocking to the The Record Company on one of those Jam in the van videos.  I would post it in _what are you listening t_o but there is mention of a m effer in the lyrics.

Did you ever think of moving to a free State Keef?  Some place where you can grow weed in your back yard or answer your door with a joint in hand?   Just a thought..


----------



## Budlight (Jul 20, 2018)

Good morning everyone hope everyone is off to an excellent start


----------



## Keef (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey Bud !
Burnin 1-- I mostly do what I gotta do but I saw Umbra struggle to break into an established market in California--
I'm need more than just SS and growing weed is my last ace !-- I figure my best chance is to be there when a market opens like what's gonna happen in Texas !-- I can either supply a dealer or 2 or go for the gold -- I'm looking to partner with someone and run the grow end of a weed store !-- I'm toxic right now being a pot farmer in a prohibition state but I'm gonna get mine !-- I'm in a good position when Texas changes !-- I'm just pushing the envelope and try to get somewhat established and connections made before the law changes ! -- Maybe even put up some stock while I perfect my extraction skills !


----------



## Budlight (Jul 20, 2018)

My girls are getting too fat they’re falling over


----------



## Keef (Jul 20, 2018)

Looking good Bud !-- U still in dirt or did U switch back to water ?
I'm looking forward to growing bigger plants-- When the law changes here I wanted to have stuff I bred ready to grow !-- I went thru a lot of varieties in small plants-- I was hoping to come up out the shadows driving a team of maybe half dozen monsters I bred!-- Gonna be hard to narrow it down to half dozen !- I'm pretty much where I wanted to be as we close in on ending this madness !-- I got what I was looking for so time to work on setting up a real grow and work the kinks out --Then get it producing properly-- I'm still gonna need some time to work on extracts and such !-- I plan to use that grow to prepare what will be needed in a larger production grow !-- Lots of steps between getting a seed wet and putting something like THC  Gummies or  a lollipop on a retail shelf !


----------



## Budlight (Jul 20, 2018)

Keef said:


> Looking good Bud !-- U still in dirt or did U switch back to water ?
> I'm looking forward to growing bigger plants-- When the law changes here I wanted to have stuff I bred ready to grow !-- I went thru a lot of varieties in small plants-- I was hoping to come up out the shadows driving a team of maybe half dozen monsters I bred!-- Gonna be hard to narrow it down to half dozen !- I'm pretty much where I wanted to be as we close in on ending this madness !-- I got what I was looking for so time to work on setting up a real grow and work the kinks out --Then get it producing properly-- I'm still gonna need some time to work on extracts and such !-- I plan to use that grow to prepare what will be needed in a larger production grow !-- Lots of steps between getting a seed wet and putting something like THC  Gummies or  a lollipop on a retail shelf !



Keef I’m in coco  I didn’t mean for these monsters to get this big I thought I had switched the timer and went back and looked two weeks later and realized that I didn’t switch the timer so they had extra two weeks veg time  now they’re just right out of control


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 21, 2018)

Well I’m late sayin hey today...but hey!!! I’ll try to do better tomorrow...I got me 3 new babies growing though...pics at some point I’m sure...


----------



## Budlight (Jul 21, 2018)

Got this in the mail today  hopefully there’s something good in them


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !- I be back !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 21, 2018)

Morning y'all
Rain on and off yesterday and today. Makes my bones ache.
I'm finding the cbd does help but for some reason it takes Massive doses and untill I can make my own I need to save what I've been given for Barney.
I grew poppies this year for making pod tea and it works but there's a fine line between help full and harmful. Why can't life just be easy? lol
Ok, done complaining.
I'm going to take cuttings today from Frank's gift. She's around 4' tall now and fighting for sufficient sunlight amongst the Monsters. lol. I've been pruning a NS and a WI that are next to her to make space.  It's comical. I feel like one of those bush sculptors who make animals and such from trimming like Disneyland.  My worries of will I have enuff have changed to what am I gonna do with all this weed!  lol
Time for a cup and a bong.
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## ness (Jul 21, 2018)

Good morning OFC.   Spacey day,  Have a good one.  Cheers


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello guys!

Busy day for me.   Talk to you guys later on 

Stay cool


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 21, 2018)

Good morning ofc...feeling old today...and not just in the body, my brain is struggling this morning...Also lately I’ve noticed a growing lack of motivation...Not sure if that's caused by the heat or the weed...maybe a little of both...I know I’m about ready for some cooler weather...I’ll check back after a couple cups and a toke er two...is it Saturday?...


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2018)

Feeling my age today too ! -- I'm trying but it ain't enough today ! -- Is there some rule that U gotta hit the floor every morning and get busy ?-- I ain't good at rules !-- I don't feel like doing anything and the world won't end if I don't !--I'm down with another cup of coffee !-- Where my pipe ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2018)

Gloman -- U gonna be able to run thru the winter or are U gonna shut down ?-- Mane them monsters U chopping back be some high class dank !-- WI -- Umbra's work -- The White-x- Nepal Indica-- It won BOTM not long ago !--
They told me the BBSL male "Bring the fire"-- That one already had the fire !-- Then Barney's Farm Nightshade bred to that same BBSL dad !-- Come on Cuz !--That would be fine in anyone's book !--


----------



## thegloman (Jul 21, 2018)

You got that right!  They both had the fire when sampling.
These are the same girlz after being revegged.
Not gonna grow outdoors next year with the exception of Frank's Gift. Right now I'm cloning the NS for the 1st of the indoor rotations.  Once I got 2 good ones Ill get rid of any extras and start a couple different ones.


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2018)

Maybe it's the circumstances of having to grow inside but I like being able to control the environment !-- U gonna grow your high CBD plants outside ?-- Seems like a hood plan to me !-- Frank's Gift is high CBD right ?-- U get some those high CBD crosses Umbra and Rose did working U can't go wrong !-- I got the CBD Crew's Indica-x- Valentine up and working -- It works for me !- I got a few of the Valentine crosses to sex but I'm only need 1 !-- I eat it and what I got works ! -- These half high THC and half high CBD caps is da bomb -- They good medicine and they make U high -- 2 things can be true !-- I can live with it !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2018)

Good morning all. How big is your Franks Gift glowman? I hope the Valentine in her brought out some stature. I am going to flip my indoor, Lemon tree is huge but sparse, see what happens in flower. I will flip 2 penny wise early cause i need the cbd's.  Next grow will be all cbd. 

I am grieving still and it sucks.  Time will take care of it.  Good to read all ya all and so glad you are growing the cbd's.  A project of love.


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2018)

I got a question !- I'm thinking about growing in 5 gallon buckets --Some kinda of drip and drain ?-- Even DWC ?-- I want to be able to hook the buckets up to a common water inlet and drain system -- I'm just not exactly sure yet whether to have a grow medium like coco in the bucket or just use some baked clay balls in a 4-6 inch aero basket and foam collars like the 2 inch ones I use now !-- I can't decide on something like buckets or long angled drip and drain tables-- What I want to do is keep the water all enclosed so I don't have the extra expense of dehumidifiers !-


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2018)

No telling what's gonna happen down here but I'm keep running till I have to shut down !-Gloman if U get a boy out those SD -x- BBSL-- That's a breeder U might want to keep him!-- If I have to shut down for awhile I'm not anywhere near done growing -- I'm in my early 60s my people tend to be long lived if they survive to my age !-- I got another 20 years of growing left in me easy probably more !-- They got that thread about a rendezvous with death ?-- Not me!- I'm keep my old self alive until they find the cure to aging !-- I look forward to having my body back the way it was when I was younger !-- I might have another 100 years or more of growing left in me !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 21, 2018)

I with you there Keef!
I may be starting to age but I'm determined to stay in the game for a biblical 120yrs.
Rose, that Frank's Gift is about 4' tall now. She's not very bushy but like a sativa there be plenty of stretchy branches. It'll be another 2 months before the light triggers flowering so I expect she'll get a Lot bigger.
The V x Pennywise and the CBD-I are also about the same size.

Keef
Yes I'm gonna grow the Frank's Gift next year out in the greenhouse cuz I know I'm gonna go thru a LOT of it making meds. I do like the better control of indoor but this kind of volume can only be obtained outdoors.  They Really like the growing medium in the greenhouse.


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2018)

When U extract it U gonna make high CBD RSO or are U gonna press it ?-- I'm doing fine with my caps without extracting -- Only a possible 99 years in jail if U get caught making an extract in Texas so - I don't know nothing bout dat sheet -- I was only hitch hiking !-- I don't even know these people ! -- I wanna see U make some RSO outta some that some that stuff I sent U !-- It don't need to be concentrated but go ahead !-- 
Like they say weed isn't addictive but growing it is !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 21, 2018)

Hehe you're right there.
Growing is the best part!
I'd like to press the cbd out but I still need plates.
Making RSO is practical for me since I make my own ethanol but its a lot of work when making volume.
As far as RSO from the ones I got from you?
I Will make some, but I doubt I fill the 00 caps all the way up.
That would just be Crazy!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2018)

I sent someone who we could say is a seasoned smoker and our RSO, bout killed him. ha. Seriously.  I didn't think it would, he was too stoned for a very long time. Take that cancer.  That is why we need more cbd in it.


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2018)

We making peach wine !-- Don't know how it'll come out but the yeast are working it !-- Got that 5 gallons of Fruit Cocktail and peach -- Think I'm keep feeding the yeast till the ethenol kills them -I sweeten them before bottling - Package say they can do 17 % -- We'll see ?-- I get set up somewhere new Gloman I'm have to build me a small still !


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2018)

Rose the caps showed me - Medicine need some CBD in it !
I am very happy with my half and half caps !-- Afternoon dose  should be kicking in any minute now !-- Big difference between high THC caps and these mixed caps !-- The caps and a pipe work for me for now !-- When it comes to cancer ?-- I'm on the pill !
Gloman U could just shake CBD hash and make some caps outta it ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2018)

Don't know what's gonna come from those Chocolate and Blueberry seed but I know they families -- Gonna be nice and hopefully throw all kinds of phenos !


----------



## umbra (Jul 21, 2018)

I am taking some of Rose's rso, and had to take it at night. I was getting very high from it. Cut the dose a little and added some leaf to the capsule.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2018)

what do you mean leaf?


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2018)

Too High ?-- It happens !-- Happened to me once !-- OK - maybe a couple times ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2018)

A rice size piece, really. lol


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2018)

Rose U need to put some Coconut oil or something in that RSO and turn it into a heavy tincture so it can be used by the drop !-- They make lots of different sizes of rice and it would be easy to take too much when it is that concentrated !-- It would be easier to measure a dose if it was by the drop !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2018)

then it wouldn't be rso. You have to do a gram a day for 60 days.


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2018)

A gram is a gram -- Don't matter whether it is in an oil base or not !---It would make it easier to measure -Easier to divide the dose -- Might also make it easier to take and if an oil was already there wouldn't be a need to add anything to help it obsorb better !--


----------



## thegloman (Jul 22, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 22, 2018)

Thinking of you Rose.
Hope you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2018)

Thank you gloman, I have a cool letter that a young friend of my brother wrote, it is a tribute, i think you might like to read it? he was an interesting guy my brother, but i don't want to bore you.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 22, 2018)

Oh no!  It's my joy to listen read and talk of good folks.
I'd be honored to read his tribute.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 22, 2018)

WOW
What a beautiful tribute.
Dan must have been an increadable man.
I'm not ashamed to say this brought tears to my eyes
Men like Dan are far and few between.
Thank you for sharing his tribute with us.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2018)

This was a slice of who he was. The kid is a great writer. Should i delete it now?


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Thank you for sharing that with us Rose.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 22, 2018)

Absolutely not Rose!
Its a wonderful tribute written by someone who knew him well.
He did a great job of writing it and what better way to keep his memory alive.
Reading it will move Anyone who has a heart.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 22, 2018)

cool and rainy again today.
Gotta load the bong!


----------



## Budlight (Jul 22, 2018)

god day everyone man this guy is good


----------



## thegloman (Jul 22, 2018)

Did I read that Umbra had made wine and filtered it thru charcoal?
I've done this with shine but never heard of it with wine.
What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## umbra (Jul 22, 2018)

No you misunderstood, I filtered rso alcohol extract to remove the plant waxes and fats with diatomaceous earth and activated charcoal


----------



## thegloman (Jul 22, 2018)

Ohhhh, ok. Thanks
How did the rso turn out?
Did it do a good job? Did you use vacume?


----------



## umbra (Jul 22, 2018)

Yes I used a vacuum. Instead of green oil extract it is amber.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 22, 2018)

Good afternoon ofc...I really enjoyed that Budlight...sometime the best music is made right at home by a completely unknown player...I don’t know who he is but is a player for sure...very nice!
And nice backyard too...could only be made better if there were a couple a weeds growing nearby...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2018)

Keef said:


> A gram is a gram -- Don't matter whether it is in an oil base or not !---It would make it easier to measure -Easier to divide the dose -- Might also make it easier to take and if an oil was already there wouldn't be a need to add anything to help it obsorb better !--


Am I not thinking right that a gram of pure trichomes is not the same as a gram cut with other oil?  Two of my long term users used too much. If they followed directions to start with a half a grain of short grain rice size and then move to a piece of rice size they wouldn't have od'd.


----------



## umbra (Jul 22, 2018)

1 week from chop.


----------



## Keef (Jul 22, 2018)

1 gram RSO thinned in a gram of oil still contains 1 gram of RSO - A gram of RSO dissolved in 2 grams of oil still contains one gram of RSO !-- That way instead of eye balling a dose the size of a grain of rice the dosage could be say one half mil - Or what ever the math for the dilution says is in a dose !
Had a bad day catch up later !


----------



## Keef (Jul 22, 2018)

Gloman that was me asking about filtering wine thru charcoal with that same process Umbra used filtering an alcohol extract !-- Thought I would give it a try and see what happens !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 22, 2018)

Ahhh ok
If you try it Keef let me know how it turns out.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 22, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Am I not thinking right that a gram of pure trichomes is not the same as a gram cut with other oil?  Two of my long term users used too much. If they followed directions to start with a half a grain of short grain rice size and then move to a piece of rice size they wouldn't have od'd.


Mayhaps they was high when they read the instructions...I might’a done the same thing...in fact, I might like to try that...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 22, 2018)

You’ve seen this view of the garden before but here are Bucky and I waiting for mama to return home... Bucky is a mommas boy so h is a bit stressed...I on he other hand know that Momma is just a couple doors down the street...have a great Sunday evening y’all...


----------



## ness (Jul 23, 2018)

Morning OFC, RE Bucky is a cutie. Umbra nice looking crop you got growing.  Have a well day OFC.


----------



## umbra (Jul 23, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jul 23, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. --Still dragging


----------



## Keef (Jul 23, 2018)

I feel like maybe I didn't make myself clear on diluting RSO with olive or coconut oil !-- Grain of rice is hard to judge as a dose !-- If U put a gram of RSO into enough oil to make
10 cc. -- If U plan to give the gram in a day and break it down into doses -- It becomes easier-- of that 10 cc volume if U plan on 4 doses a day?--Give 2.5 cc.-- If U plan on 3 doses a day it would be 3.3 cc !-- I'm just saying increase the volume so it can be measured easier !


----------



## krustypup (Jul 23, 2018)

Good morning. I've been lurking for a couple weeks reading the comments. I thought I should say "Hello"  and introduce myself. 
Hello.
I just started growing my own and just began consuming the fruits of my first grow. Now I have 3 new clones in the 4x4 tent and trying to germinate some seeds in a smaller "veg" tent I recently set up.

It's nice to see other old farts out there enjoying growing their own. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Keef (Jul 23, 2018)

Kiamcua --
Welcome to the OFC !-- Sounds like U kicking it !-- It is nice to grow your own. - -Pull up a chair !-- What U growing and how ?-- U in dirt or water ? -- What kind of lights ?-- We a nosey bunch !-- I am anyway !-- Again Welcome !


----------



## Budlight (Jul 23, 2018)

Good morning everyone hope everyone’s off to an excellent start this morning just about to start my second spray but it’s looking like I’ve gotten rid of those thrips   Maybe 200 bucks on this botanigard 22wp is worth it  I noticed you lucky guys in the states can pick the stuff up for like 80 bucks a bag but being in Canada and then our pesticide laws are in sane so it makes stuff like this co-op double the price  Rose it says it’s organic so maybe you might want to check into some of the stuff for your outside girls


----------



## Budlight (Jul 23, 2018)

Keef said:


> Kiamcua --
> Welcome to the OFC !-- Sounds like U kicking it !-- It is nice to grow your own. - -Pull up a chair !-- What U growing and how ?-- U in dirt or water ? -- What kind of lights ?-- We a nosey bunch !-- I am anyway !-- Again Welcome !


 I am with Keef what you got going on in the secret chamber   And it’s nice to meet you


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Good afternoon guys

I have been very fortunate and lucky in that since I moved to the Sierra foothills about 5 years ago I have not had problems with pests. *Knocks on wood*.
I do use SNS 209 as a preventative measure and that may be helping.

It is great to see you here Kiamcua! 

Have an awesome day you awesome people!


----------



## Keef (Jul 23, 2018)

4:20 -- Always 4:20 round here !-- I'm outta coffee-- Need to do a supply run  and it's about a thousand degrees out there !-- I perfer my coffee but I can live with a cup of tea right now !-- I don't know how to tell U how hot it is out there !-- Looks like that BOC boy got to NL -x- BBSL-- I don't know what to expect - It was not planned !-- Smoking some of that NL-X-BBSL right now !-- She bad !


----------



## umbra (Jul 23, 2018)

Working late. 104 out. Tired. Can't wait to hit the pool


----------



## krustypup (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the welcome. I've got 2 Platinum OG and one San Fernando Valley OG Kush going in the 4x4. They are clones I got from Harborside Oakland. I am also germinating some Bigbud seeds from ILGM. 3 of 5 have started. 

I am growing in Foxfarm Ocean Forest and following their feeding schedule. The first grow was a bit haphazard and I didn't faithfully fertilize with the stuff they have me at the hydro store.  I am learning and enjoying this hobby.

It's been a busy day. Lots of housework, errands, etc. Now it's time to enjoy some of The White from the 1st grow. [eView attachment 249702
moji3]


----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jul 24, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Ugh !-- I might live !-- I do not like this getting old sheet !-- Wake and Bake !-- Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !-- Do your duty !-- We gonna be under a heat advisory again today !--


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Good morning guys    We have a heat advisory here as well.







Stay cool!


----------



## Keef (Jul 24, 2018)

I am cool Burnin 1 --
We had bout half the plagues of Egypt so far  this summer !-- My yard is a wreck !-- !-- Lawnmower is possessed by a demon -- Weed Eater battery and charger went under water in the flood -- They no work ! -- Even if they worked it's too hot lately !-- It'll look nice when I get it cut !-- I'm have some more coffee and hang out with the pipe !-- NL -x- BBSL-- Ole Hammerhead weed !--


----------



## thegloman (Jul 24, 2018)

Howdy y'all!
Hey umbra, what size column did you use to purify the rso?
Did you pack the column with Both D.E. and Norit or did you run them separate?
I'm gonna build a 5gal. Vac canister for just this purpose. If we can get the trash out of low quality runs it will increase overall yields quite a bit.


----------



## Keef (Jul 24, 2018)

Yo G !-- Cut the bottom off a plastic 5 gallon water bottle  -- Put your filter material in the upside down water bottle -- duct tape a hose from a 5 gallon wet vacuum to the spout on the water bottle -- with the water bottle held upside down in a rack of some kind !-- Start pouring that extract into the water bottle -- Turn the wet vacuum on and suck it on the thru  !-- Might want to use a clean wet vac !-- Simplest vacuum filter pump system  I know !
Edit : 
For smaller amounts use your thump keg -- Put a filter on one end and vacuum on the other end !


----------



## Keef (Jul 24, 2018)

It just occurred to me that by spring and the outdoor season begins there very well could be legal weed being planted in Texas !-- I have high hopes !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 24, 2018)

I have a pretty good design I used back in the day When I was running a clandestine lab. I use a 5gal. Bucket set up like a Buckner funnel with an appropriate sized recovery vessel inside. I usually used a long packed column to run my filtrate thru.


----------



## Keef (Jul 24, 2018)

4 inch PVC pipe with a cap reduced down to an inch or so ?- make long as U want ?-- Shouldn't be any reaction between alcohol and PVC -- Building the whole thing outta PVC !-- I still think something like a thump keg would work well but U done similar so U know what works for U !-- Post a pic !-- I may want to try it on my wine !-- May help ?- May not ? -- We'll see !


----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes I use a Buchner filter. I'll take some pix and show you some alcohol extract that was just filtered. Nothing crazy, all glass.


----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2018)

Here


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 24, 2018)

I mentioned to my wife that I’d like to remove the guest bed from our spare bedroom and convert it to a home music studio...she went for it so today I hauled off the queen size bed in there and replaced it with a “hide a bed”... now I’m in the process of setting it up...Amazing how much gear a guitar player can gather over the years...And I probably don’t need or use half of it...The hide a bed was a pain in the a$$ getting in there but it’s in and it ain’t comin out...
About 100* today so we hit the pool this evening and are doing much better now...now we gonna hit the pipe...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 24, 2018)

We’re about ready for some dry hops...


----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2018)

you use a converted chest freezer too


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 25, 2018)

I use one of those inkbird controllers...I have the one in the picture for fermentation and another for serving kegs...I usually have a keg of beer and a keg of sparkling water...Am I spoiled...lol...this batch kinda came up short I think


----------



## ness (Jul 25, 2018)

Good morning Keef, OFC.  umbra, nice looking glass work you have. 
Keef here is pictures White Indica on the left and the SR-91 on the right.  These picture are a little younger, than now.  I'll post update later.  So, far I have sex the SR's and I have two females and one male.  Yet, to sex the WI.  Than, I'll be cloning. More coffee and a bong. Cheers


----------



## Keef (Jul 25, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. --
Looking good Ness !-- U gonna like both those !
Nice glass Umbra !-- Ain't nothing wrong with a vacuum cleaner and some duct tape when U gotta work with what U got ! -- I was thinking more about what I want to do in vacuum filtering 5 gallons of wine !-- Little glass thingy too small for that !
What we smoking ?- I'm smoking ?-- Whatever is in the pipe !
Ya'll and beer and 'shine --Make me think about cooking off a batch of blueberry wine one day !--

Probably be better than sugar liqour !- 

100 gallons of water -- 100 lbs sugar -- 1 lbs yeast !-- Cook it off in about a week !
I gotta rack and taste some wine soon !

Wake and Bake !


----------



## Keef (Jul 25, 2018)

Yesterday I said we had already had about half the plagues of Egypt here this summer -- Did they have "Vibrio" that flesh eating bacteria ?-- Cause we do ! -- Sheet ain't funny no more !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 25, 2018)

Handy set up you have there umbra!  Brings back old memories.
Looks like you didn't need to use very much D.E. or Norit.  I was thinking it would take a lot more to clean up the trash.
This opens up a whole new level of quality from scraps.
Thanks bro!
Keef
Yes a vacume cleaner works well for ghetto lab setups but one thing you Must include is a way of reducing the pull of the vac. like a vent valve in the vac hose.
Too much pull can defeat the filtering medium.


----------



## Keef (Jul 25, 2018)

Yep Gloman - I can vent it !-- I like Umbra's vacuum pump -- Looks like the one we used in the hospital back in the day !-- I'd recommend a moisture trap (little thump keg) -- Between the work and the pump -- U don't want to suck stuff into the pump !
Triple digits and heat advisory again today -I think this is nature's way of saying "Keef U need to be somewhere else" !


----------



## Keef (Jul 25, 2018)

Bud porn in da morn ?
Purple Haze
Nurse Larry -x- BBSL
GDP -x- BPU -- My Blueberry patch !-- Don't ask ! -- I grow midgets and freaks !View attachment 249724
View attachment 249724
View attachment 249725
View attachment 249725
View attachment 249724
View attachment 249726


----------



## Keef (Jul 25, 2018)

I made a mess !-- Don't know how to fix it !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2018)

Good morning all,
Hot in the hood this morning, not really but 60 for a low is a little worrisome. Heading for 103.  I am afraid to jinx this, but so far my outdoor looks awesome.   
RE, i need to take out the bed in our guest room and fill it with Lush Lights and grow some CBD!!!! In fact  I think i should make this whole house a grow. 
Hey Umbra, did you get your lemon to clone? i started 3 and got one. She has some big leaves out in the garden. I flipped mine in the house last week. 

I'm still in my head a lot dealing with a bunch of stuff that only a death brings out. It is all good, just exhausting.  I don't want to wish my life away but I will be glad when it is the fall and it is cool, football, midterms,  harvest, ya know.


----------



## Keef (Jul 25, 2018)

Rose -- I'm sorry U have to go thru this !-- I've buried 2 of my younger brothers and a niece in the last 2 years or so !
It's hard !-- 2 overdoses and a suicide !
We made it down to 78 last night !-- Almost broke out the long johns !-- I'm with U on looking forward to fall !-- I'm ready to vote !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2018)

Thank you Keef, I am sorry you had so much loss too.  78 for a low??? that is hot.
We got our first new front door yesterday. the other one was so old you could replace the door knob. It is pretty cute, i will take a pic, kinda makes the house look like it needs power washed.


----------



## Keef (Jul 25, 2018)

Rose they say it is always darkest before the dawn !-- Burying family and now this divorce got things pretty dark for ole Keef ! -- Without my medicine I'd be a basket case !--
One day at a time is how I'm doing it !-- Never know what tommorrow might bring !


----------



## Keef (Jul 25, 2018)

I might do battle with that possessed lawn mower this evening !-- Maybe I can get it started and raise it up high as it go and try to mow some !-- I'm take the pick ax out with me when I try to start it !--- Just in case we have a misunderstanding !-Shooting it would be unwise !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 25, 2018)

Gonna be a hot one out here today, maybe 104 or so...my poor son and his family live in Redding Ca, right at the top of California’s Central Valley. Gonna be pushing 110 today and maybe 112 tomorrow...we’re off to check on the old folks this mornin but we’ll be in the A/C as much as possible...
I came home yesterday and of the 3 little plant I had going on the front porch, 2 had wilted and were laying down...I watered them and this morning they are standing tall(well about 2”) again...I moved them to a spot that will get them a bit of filtered light and shade...
Added the mosaic hops to my beer so another week and it’ll be in the keg gettin on some carbonation...Cheers...


----------



## Keef (Jul 25, 2018)

Clock say 4:20 -- More or less ?- Close enough for me !


----------



## umbra (Jul 25, 2018)

Keef said:


> Yep Gloman - I can vent it !-- I like Umbra's vacuum pump -- Looks like the one we used in the hospital back in the day !-- I'd recommend a moisture trap (little thump keg) -- Between the work and the pump -- U don't want to suck stuff into the pump !
> Triple digits and heat advisory again today -I think this is nature's way of saying "Keef U need to be somewhere else" !


For filtering a cold trap isn't required, but if using the vacuum chamber, then it is a must for my pump. I use dry ice for mine.


----------



## umbra (Jul 25, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> Hot in the hood this morning, not really but 60 for a low is a little worrisome. Heading for 103.  I am afraid to jinx this, but so far my outdoor looks awesome.
> RE, i need to take out the bed in our guest room and fill it with Lush Lights and grow some CBD!!!! In fact  I think i should make this whole house a grow.
> Hey Umbra, did you get your lemon to clone? i started 3 and got one. She has some big leaves out in the garden. I flipped mine in the house last week.
> ...


I got 3 beans to pop and then took 5 clones, 3 have rooted so far. The 3 in veg are big enough to take more cuts. Oh, we have similar front doors. Mine has 6 glass panes, but otherwise the same. Mine is painted white.


----------



## Keef (Jul 25, 2018)

I don't understand "cold trap" ?-- What I'm talking about is like a jar with an in and out so that if fluid comes thru the suction line it with stay in the jar and not go into the pump !-- In a shop it was called a moisture trap in an air line-- In the hospital same concept was called a sputum trap --Used to collect specimens for the lab !​Cold Trap ?-- Negative knowledge !

Who U gonna believe?-- Me or your lyingass eyes ?-- Watching the news to see if Bubba can pull it off !-- That trick has  always been outta my reach !


----------



## umbra (Jul 25, 2018)

Keef said:


> I don't understand "cold trap" ?-- What I'm talking about is like a jar with an in and out so that if fluid comes thru the suction line it with stay in the jar and not go into the pump !-- In a shop it was called a moisture trap in an air line-- In the hospital same concept was called a sputum trap --Used to collect specimens for the lab !
> Cold Trap ?-- Negative knowledge !


Since the problem with pulling a vacuum with solvents is the solvents getting into the pump oil and creating a situation that will sieze the pump from the oil getting to thin. The cold trap does the same thing, but uses very cold temps to keep the solvent from entering the pump. It's a chamber within a chamber style. easier to show you than explain.
https://www.bestvaluevacs.com/1-5-gallon-cold-trap-2qt-tank-dry-ice-liquid-nitrogen.html


----------



## Keef (Jul 25, 2018)

See that jar between the pot and the worm ?-- The thump keg -- That's all I'm talking about !


----------



## umbra (Jul 25, 2018)

I think you need more than just the thump keg, it has to be cold to keep the solvent vapors from being pulled into the vacuum.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 25, 2018)

lol That unit looks familure!
Using a "trap" is always a good idea when using a vac.
Solvents can ruin a good pump fast.


----------



## Keef (Jul 25, 2018)

My boom-boom test  when something like solvents and electricity be involved would be to set it up ( vacuum cleaner pulling a solvent ) out in the back yard and turn it on from a distance with an extention cord !-- If it blows up ?-- That wasn't a good idea and don't be doing that nomore ! -U haven't seen me talking about blasting with butane ?-- Nope too dangerous for an old stoner to be playing with butane fumes !
 I never vacuumed filtered any solvents yet but I might vacuum filter  some wine?
Gloman -- That thump keg look familiar ?-- It was the only pic I had showed a trap !


----------



## umbra (Jul 26, 2018)

I did buy a spark less vacuum pump. Even with only alcohol, extreme caution needs to apply with 190%.


----------



## Keef (Jul 26, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- Weed won't smoke itself !-- Let's not blow anything up that don't need to be blowed up ! -- Don't play with solvents in an enclosed area !
Back to my coffee and pipe !- Get my swerve on !-- Hope the fire stays away from Burnin1 and I been wondering about Nick !-- I hope he didn't get flooded out !-- Been some harsh weather this year !


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 26, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  I am back to garage building today


----------



## thegloman (Jul 26, 2018)

Hehe, yeah sparkless is the way to go if you use flammable solvents............BOOM!


----------



## Keef (Jul 26, 2018)

Pipe make my head go boom this morning !-- Probably should get up and be real ?-- Maybe after another cup of coffee ?-- Maybe I take a quick look at the garden while coffee brews ?-- Maybe- Maybe - Maybe !-- I'm good at maybe !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm curious if we have anybody who never used cannabis recreationally but started only to treat medical issues?
I'm trying to understand the mindset of those who so seem to covet the lies we've been told for so long.


----------



## Keef (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't know G ?-- I don't understand that mindset --
Too small a box for my mind to fit !-- So many rules and laws even religous objections ?-I don't pay much attention to stuff like that myself--- Even the residue of the reefer madness believing generation ? -- I only wish I could get away with some devious sheet by saying they tricked me into smoking one those reefer cigarettes and it made me crazy!-- All dis sheet ain't my fault it was because of the reefer !
Edit :-- That reminds me !-- I need to watch --Reefer Madness --The Musical-- again soon !--


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 26, 2018)

Good morning OFC!

Heat advisory here until Friday.. ugh

I took a friend to a dispensary last week and he bought a pack a joints in a metal case.  They looked like cigarettes and the papers they were rolled in look and  tasted like cigarette papers. The joints even had a cigarette like filter. I am not impressed other than if you smoke one of those it looks like you are smoking a cigarette. New laws in Cali require better packaging and testing for pesticides and stuff.  More costs for growers and consumers.   

Keef:  It will be a tough fight in Texas for legalization.  The people may want it, but your lawmakers for the most part do not. Hang in there.
_*https://www.click2houston.com/news/...-see-signs-suggesting-texas-may-move-that-way*_

_*




*_

Stay cool!


----------



## Keef (Jul 26, 2018)

Burnin 1 it all hinges on the November election as to what happens with Texas prohibition -- Nice article !-- That's one of the places knows about the OFC !-- I expect them to just amend that law that helps no one and open up mmj to more ailments ! -- I'll be upset if they don't !


----------



## giggy (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey you bunch of pot heads. Weed for medical use, right it makes me feel gooood. lol


----------



## Budlight (Jul 26, 2018)

Keef said:


> Rose they say it is always darkest before the dawn !-- Burying family and now this divorce got things pretty dark for ole Keef ! -- Without my medicine I'd be a basket case !--
> One day at a time is how I'm doing it !-- Never know what tommorrow might bring !


 I’m just a message or a phone call away man if you ever need someone to talk to


----------



## Keef (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks Bud !-- I have good days and bad days -- I been in the trenches growing weed during prohibition 24/7 -365 for at least the last 5 years looking to get my foot in the door when this madness ends -- I was doing it for us and now I'm gonna do it for me !-- They wanna do medical I got that after all I had to learn to treat myself !-- So I'm try to put my focus on that !-- The rotation picked a bad time to crash -- I'm putting it back together but I got the weed for caps or smoking weed not both !-- So I'm cutting back on caps and my body don't like it !-- This too shall pass !


----------



## thegloman (Jul 27, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Gonna be another nice day here in the heart land. (Except I have to spend it pulling weeds) I'm getting a lot of cantaloupe comming on and tons of cucumbers.  I love bread n butter pickles so its time to break out the canning supplies.
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## ness (Jul 27, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Keef, I'll be cloning to day.  I'll post pictures much later.  Have a good one. Cheers


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2018)

Good morning all. Another hot one on tap today. Plants are taking it in stride.  Wish I was.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hello OFC!

Hot and smoky out today.  Heat advisory is still in effect.  The town of Mariposa is readying to evacuate some residents due to the Ferguson fire.  I am safe thankfully.

Have a great day People!


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 27, 2018)

This grow in Texas was guarded by a scarecrow.




*Too bad it didn't keep the cops away.*


----------



## mrcane (Jul 27, 2018)

Good afternoon all 
   My Birthday, so I High and lovin it.....
Hope that you are all having a great day!!!


----------



## umbra (Jul 27, 2018)

Fryday and glad to be home. Yeah you could smell the fire and see all the haze in Fresno, coming from Yosemite. Very long day. Hot all day. But finally home and in a/c. Parched to the bone. I didn't even see what happened to that first beer, lol. Gone in 30 seconds. Time for a fatty and swim trunks. I did get the echo pod ultrasonic level sensors to work, some of them. Half were bad from sitting outside in the weather for a year. So now we can do a dog and pony show. I setup 4G modems at each generox, so now everything can be remotely viewed and manipulated.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2018)

Happy Birthday Cane


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2018)

flying out of massachusetts(not boston) to orlando florida next week to visit mrs. fogeys brother. i want to share some of the old fogeys wares(maybe a quarter ounce and a quarter sheet of brownies). what is the best way? shipping or in my carry-on? i am not planning on checking luggage but i can if needed...


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 27, 2018)

put it in the mail


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Jul 28, 2018)

Morning OFC, well my head is spinning from trying to read a month of old posts (should probably have a hit before doing it LOL.)   I am moving back in to the house and building a new grow room and from what I see all my questions get answers here so I'm getting back involved....
Starting from scratch is good opportunity and mind boggling, what tent, what light, what pots etc etc.
Good to get back to reading OFC posts, lots of info and just good words of wisdom. 
Have a great weekend.....................


----------



## umbra (Jul 28, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Chop day, going to be busy


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2018)

Good morning!

The sun looks like bright red ball through the smoky haze today.  I hope this fire comes under control soon.  ugh

Fogey:  I have flown with weed for decades.  Never got caught with it.  Always carry on your weed.  My checked luggage has been searched dozens of times.   Never my carry on luggage.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 28, 2018)

These days who knows about the carry on thing...never been searched in the US but last trip back from Mexico, the wife and I were singled out for a carry on search...a pita but we weren’t carrying anything...


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2018)

I always disguise my stuff in something. Then carry it on.   I have never flown an international flight with weed.  Too risky for even me.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2018)

If you are caught with under an ounce in Oakland at the airport.. they just give it back to you.
I wish it were like that at all airports.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 28, 2018)

lol! they give it back to you?! i would never fly internationally with doobage but we did bring about a gram to hawaii last year. i kinda laughed about it. like who would smuggle weed into hawaii? me. last time i flew to taiwan i nearly had a heart attack when i realized i had some cbd lip balm about an hour before landing. that wound up staying on the plane... thanks for all the replies.


----------



## ness (Jul 28, 2018)

Hello OFC.  The Humidity is just terrible.  No, playing outside today.  Can't wait until it breaks.  Did some cloning this morning.  The mice got into my Root Riots.  I had them in a cool dark place.  And, when, I got them out the mice have turn 90 out of a 100 into crumbs.  What they didn't carry away.  So, I have 10 clones. 5 of the White Indica and 5 of the SR-91's.
















Have a mellow, stony evening OFC.


----------



## umbra (Jul 29, 2018)

Good morning everyone. Cooler this morning, but getting hot later.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Good morning OFC.

I am so sick of breathing smoke.. as if this heat were not enough.

Ness: Those look good.  I have a seed starting tray like that.   I should try cloning with that.   Right now I need to set up a place to clone and maybe a place for a mother plant.  I may buy a tent.  I have never used a tent.  I always have made my own grow areas with old shelving units covered with reflective mylar.  I am still too old school to change sometimes.

Keef:  I hope you are doing OK buddy.  It is not the same thread when you are not here.  You are missed!


----------



## Keef (Jul 29, 2018)

What up O.F.C.!-- I been distracted and looking for a future !--I'm ready to grow some these monsters up full size !--
 I pretty much got what I wanted outta growing midgets --
 -- I'm looking for a boy from the Snow Desiel- x- BlackBerry Snow Lotus  clan-- He for the big breed !-- There's only one Frontier in weed country that is unexplored -- Genetically Modified Weed !-- Yes !-- I'm talking GMO !-- The SD-x- BBSL male is for the big breed and about a coffee can full of feminized seed !-- We gonna genetically double some dank !-- What to expect ?-- Who knows ?- That's why it is the Frontier-- Same place UBC Chemo came from !-- If it was there ?-- What else is ?--
I get this unpleasantness behind me we gonna find out !
I'll be around when I can !

Edit :
I ain't the only one got problems !-- U guys out there around the fires stay safe !-- How did the harvest go Umbra ?-- Guess I have to train my own trimmers !- We don't got trim crews in Texas !


----------



## Keef (Jul 29, 2018)

Waiting for seed to mature !
(Nurse Larry -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus ) -x- Box of Chocolate
(GDP -x- BPU)- x- BOC
SR91 -x- (Mazar-i-Shariff -x- BBSL)- x- BOC

Breeding for Elegant Dankness !-- I'd be happy with only one trick pony out the 3 but I don't think they gonna be that rare !-- Phantom Terps !-- What is that ?-- 2 tokes and it got U !-- Something to add to my steamrollers and mind rapers !-- Just not sure Texas ready for this yet ?--


----------



## umbra (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm still taking plants down, I don't use trimmers anymore


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey folks . I'm enjoying the weather here. Today's high was only 82.  I accidentally bred two of my girls to a gdp x bpu male.  Now I am going to have a ton of seed soon.  He got to one boc and he got to a Blueberry x Valentine as well.  Man, he got em good too! Gonna be a bunch of seeds.


----------



## Keef (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey Nick !-- Still hellhot here !-- Pay attention to that BOC -x- (GDP-X-BPU)-- I got the same thing with the parents switched !-- U got the GDP-X- BPU male and BOC female -- I got seed developing fathered by a BOC male on a GDP-x BPU female !-- I wonder if they gonna be different !--  I believe they will be different -- Not one better than the other just different !-- Maybe later we can exchange some seed ?-- Some great genetics no matter what they do !


----------



## Keef (Jul 29, 2018)

Umbra -- I feel bad for U that's a lot of trimming to do on your own !--
I woulda helped U trim if I was closer -- and U know I don't even like to trim !-- Just to keep my mind busy !--


----------



## umbra (Jul 29, 2018)

I've learned to pace myself.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey there potheads...I was not paying close enough attention and lost a couple baby’s to heat exhaustion but this one is doing ok and well as the others I got growin in th garden...
This day is kinda out of place around here...outside it looks like winter except it’s 95 degrees...can’t hardly see the sun cuz of the smoke I suppose...but I don’t smell smoke...The haze is high but it’s blocking the sun...
Been inside working over my music room...finally got a few of my guitars out of the closet and hangin on the wall where they can be grabbed quick...strum a loud chord and you can get some sympathetic vibrations from the ones hangin...I like it...


----------



## Keef (Jul 29, 2018)

Whole west coast on fire !-- After the "help" Puerto Rico got after that hurricane and the way ya'll voted ?-- I wouldn't expect much from the Don !-- Probably won't even get no paper towels thrown at ya'll !-- Fox News say there really ain't no fire !-- It's Fake News !
Jeff Sessions and Mike Pence say it's gods judgement for all that sin and stuff ya'll be doing out there  !-- Growing that evil weed and stuff !-- 
No joke !-- I hope they get that under control soon  that has to be scary !-- Best Wishes !


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 29, 2018)

Keef,  I'll be glad to send ya a pile of these when they ready.  Prolly another 3 weeks before they are done.  If I wasn't so busy doing outside things it wouldn't have happened.  The BoC I have is really something.  Can't say I'm crazy about the flavor but I tried feeding with a 3 part nute this run to kinda warm up to trying the hydro thing and I don't know how that may have affected the smell/taste.  The GDPxBPU I had was an absolutely gorgeous plant, probably the prettiest I've ever grown inside.  Never smoked any 'cause it was the only one that survived and I coulda swore it was a female.  I kilt 4 brothers before him.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 29, 2018)

Have a gander at these little babies


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Good morning OFC

Have a great day!





View from my deck last night.


----------



## Keef (Jul 30, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Weed pics everywhere !-- I like it !-- Need t look make me another cup of coffee !-- Slow this morning !-- Nick we'll talk about those seed later - Mine still a couple weeks out too !-- I think they flush with water last few days with that 3 part nute stuff !-- Some sugars or something that can give  unflushed weed an unpleasant taste !-- I use Botonacare nutes and it doesn't need to be flushed ! -- Water farming got many forms -- Some grow in grow medium like coco coir or even that promix Umbra uses !- 
They got nothing in it as far as food for the plant !-- They just there to support the plant !
O.K. let's do this day !


----------



## Keef (Jul 30, 2018)

One of the last of my midgets !-- Nurse Larry -x- BBSL !-- She carry a few dozen seed from Umbra's BOC !
Where the Gloman ?


----------



## umbra (Jul 30, 2018)

Good morning everyone. Going to be another hot 1.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2018)

Exactly Burnin, i am going in for a latte any minute.  Good morning peeps,
I have been dealing with stuff. Had a big dinner for a couple of my brothers sons. That was very fun. One is clean and sober for 20 years and the other is loving that his aunt is growing pot.  Both were surprised.  Got a note from one that said Franks gift V made him sleep like a baby. Love it when that happens. I bet he comes over more often. lol  I think we are headed for 104 today. 
Umbra, i got one female from those lambsbreadx. Huge indica leaves. Do you guys notice all boys smell alike?  I think i am on to something.


----------



## Keef (Jul 30, 2018)

I feel old today !-- Can't seem to get motivated !-- I'm pack a pipe !--


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 30, 2018)

I just got up............. again.  Rain kills my motivation.


----------



## Keef (Jul 30, 2018)

Nap Wake and Bake it is Nick !-- I don't much need an excuse today !-- I been about as useless as the teats on a boar hog !-- It's been hitting the 90s by 9 am and don't drop below that till 7-8 pm !-- I still haven't went to do battle with the lawnmower!-- Bout all I done last couple days is go out front and spray weed killer on the weeds in my front yard !-- When I manage to get the back done no one will ever know it was this bad but me and I won't tell!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey y’all, we’ll my son got to return home today and all is well...Unfortunately not for everyone...Times are gonna be tough in these areas hit by fire...my son was saying that rental property in Redding was already pretty much non existent even before the fire...probably pretty much like that in all the fire areas...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2018)

Good hot and smoky morning to you guys. 104 expected here. yuck. I have had lots of family company and now it is over. I am going to get on the bike and then lift some weights. gotta do something.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 31, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Been out of data time last couple days.
I don't know if anybody else has grown these girlz outdoors yet, but I won't try to put them in the greenhouse again.
I've cut 4' off of them twice already and now they are pushing against the 10' ceiling again.  I'd be willing to say they All have the ability to produce well over a pound each, maybe even 2. 
Weather has been unusually cool all week but gonna get hot again in a couple days.


----------



## Keef (Jul 31, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Holding my own !--
Gloman if U talking about stuff from seed I send ?-- U and Ness about it !-- I was hoping they would do U right !-- U gonna have to put them inside and figure out how big U can let them get before the flip !-- U gotta hold them back some !--
Rose I'm happy for U !-- U needed a visit to help distract U for awhile !--
Respect to the firefighters out west !-- Bunch of unknown heros in my book !


----------



## Budlight (Jul 31, 2018)

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start figured I’d throw up a picture of my nurse Larry cross Valentine I’ve never seen the Valentine but I’m pretty sure that this girl is leaning towards the Valentine more than the nurse Larry


umbra said:


> I've learned to pace myself.


 I’m surprised you haven’t bought a tr


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 31, 2018)

I think you are right!  Looks like you are gonna be having some serious meds here pretty soon.


----------



## Keef (Jul 31, 2018)

Looking good Bud !-- I'm looking forward to growing some regular sized plants-- I wanted to grow some stuff I bred-- I went thru lots of small plants -- I'm pretty much where I wanted with that although it never really ends !-- Looks like I may have to shut down awhile !-- Not the end but more of a new beginning ! -- 
Yo Bud -- U gonna smoke that or process it for edibles ?-- Nick is right looks like U got plenty medicine plant !-- I am down with half high THC and Half high CBD caps !-- I saw a big difference when taking them !-- I got a Blueberry Valentine and a Pennywise Valentine to sex soon -- My plan is to take a look at them and see which will grow best for me -- I only need one high CBD plant -- I got clones of CBD Crew's Indica-x- Valentine and I kept a breeding male --It works just fine so we see what the others got ?


----------



## umbra (Jul 31, 2018)

Having some issues at work, lol. I'm being told that I am not capable of doing my job because of my lungs. I have 2 doctors who are swearing under oath that I am capable of doing my job and using a respirator without any restrictions and the company has refused to accept their medical findings. I refused to go to work today and used a floating holiday while I contact an attorney and the CA State Attorney General's Office. I'm from Jersey … you push me, I push back. Push comes to shove, you better bring a body bag, because its gonna get ugly.


----------



## Keef (Jul 31, 2018)

Better to be pissed off than pissed on !-- Get'm Umbra !
Get AARP after them too !-- They detest people discriminating against seniors !-- No company wants the Walker Brigade coming down on them !--


----------



## thegloman (Jul 31, 2018)

Keef
Yes, all the seed you sent me has produced monsters. I've honestly never seen plants this huge. All of them except SD x BBSL. That one is a little on the shorter side. Only about 6-7' and very leafy.


----------



## Keef (Jul 31, 2018)

What up Gloman !-- It may be smaller  because that SD-x- BBSL got a double dose of Snow Lotus -- Momma is half Snow Lotus  (Snow Desiel) and daddy BBSL -- Blackberry Kush - x- Snow Lotus -- Don't let size fool U she just got more indica !-- It may throw different phenos but she produced pink bud for me and the smoke speak for it's self !-- If it runs true to what I saw with mine is that when she drops those fan leaves during bloom them stems and stalks  gonna be covered in bud ! -- I'm not saying she better than the others but she different for sure ! --


----------



## Keef (Jul 31, 2018)

Got a couple dozen Blueberry Chocolate seed in the bottle and a whole bunch more to go !-- That BOC did a job on my Blueberry patch !-- NL -x- BBSL got it too ! -- I don't know what to expect !-- All I know is if U breed real good dank to real good dank ?-- U get real good dank !-- Terp profile ?That's a whole new ball game !-- Not a clue what to expect !
I got a theory about that BOC male -- I find out if I was right soon enough !--


----------



## Budlight (Jul 31, 2018)

Budlight said:


> I’m surprised you haven’t bought a tr


 Not quite sure what happened here


Keef said:


> Looking good Bud !-- I'm looking forward to growing some regular sized plants-- I wanted to grow some stuff I bred-- I went thru lots of small plants -- I'm pretty much where I wanted with that although it never really ends !-- Looks like I may have to shut down awhile !-- Not the end but more of a new beginning ! --
> Yo Bud -- U gonna smoke that or process it for edibles ?-- Nick is right looks like U got plenty medicine plant !-- I am down with half high THC and Half high CBD caps !-- I saw a big difference when taking them !-- I got a Blueberry Valentine and a Pennywise Valentine to sex soon -- My plan is to take a look at them and see which will grow best for me -- I only need one high CBD plant -- I got clones of CBD Crew's Indica-x- Valentine and I kept a breeding male --It works just fine so we see what the others got ?


 I think I’m going to 50-50 an50% smoke 50% process just not sure how I’m going to do the process part yet whether I’m going to use it in caps  tincture  Or oil


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2018)

Bud SHE IS A BEAUTY!  Wow, i agree she must be straight up Valentine with shorter stature.  Just lovely. It is very fun to see so many people loving the cbd's.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2018)

Umbra, oh dear, when do you see the attorney?


----------



## umbra (Jul 31, 2018)

spoke with them already


----------



## Keef (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey Umbra did U finish with the trimming yet !-- U got the scissors hand claw yet ?-- 
Evening Rose !-- I been catching up on the news about the conspiracy !-- Collusion is just so yesterday !-- Time to call it what it is !


----------



## mrcane (Jul 31, 2018)

Evening Folks Starting things back up, I just dropped in soil two ea. Papaya seeds and two ea. Blackjack..
Puffin on some Nurse Larry. .join me


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's dark !- I'm high !-- All is well ! -- Time to Turn and Burn !- Weed ain't smoking itself !-
"Canna Cane" in da house !-- He kinda like Tarzan of the PNW ya'll !-- Went into the wild a couple months ago with nothing but a sharp stick and a big bag of weed ! -- They got Mooses up there that will stomp U to death just to have something to do !-- I hear he ride one like a horse !-Going up and down the river  looking for that fish that sloosh water up on both banks every time it bat it's eyes ! -- They got Bears too !-- They don't mess with Cane !-- Only reason he came back to civilization was to grow more weed !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 1, 2018)

Lol!
Keef you never cease to crack me up!
Gonna start getting hot here again.  Maybe even up to 100 this week.  That's hot for here.
If the humidity wasn't so high it wouldn't be bad but it never dries out enuff here. You can smell the mold in the air.


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

Morning Gloman !-- I guess I just got a different way of looking at stuff !-- On the news they talking about that Manafort guy buying a $15,000 Ostrich Jacket !-- I'm as much an animal lover as the next guy but paying $15,000 for a coat for a pet Ostrich is just crazy !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 1, 2018)

LMFAO!
Coat for an ostrich.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 1, 2018)

Looks like LEC is the new up n comming light sys.
Anybody have a any thoughts on them?


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

LEC ?-- Negative knowledge !-- They need to slow down !-- I haven't even made it up to Cobb LEDS yet !


----------



## mrcane (Aug 1, 2018)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine here...I know you got'em so guess that it is time to light'em...yaaaa....


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

What up Cane !-- Lit up on some Rose's Purple Haze this morning !-- I like it !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

Cane - I been slinging pollen like a madman lately -- I got seed from bout 4 different father's on a mess of girls !- Picking some Blueberry Chocolate seed again this morning-- When I get things settled I'll send U a selection if U want ?-- That Nurse Larry U smoking ?- I bred her to a Black Berry Snow Lotus boy that came from Giggy !-- They told me he bring the fire-- I already had a nice blaze going but they were right -- Nurse Larry -x- BBSL -- She nothing like her mom NL and now that cross is  carrying seed by Umbra's 
Box of Chocolate !-- I'm expecting something nice but no telling how that "nice" will look like !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2018)

Good morning all. think i might live.  a hot wind is blowing out there. Low of 74? what?  Can't tell if it is cloudy or smoky or dusty. Headed for a low of 100. woo hoo.  
Keef, thanks for the morning laugh, you have a great twisted mind. 
I will be working inside today as i can't breath out there. ya'll have a good one.


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

Keep an eye on the news Rose - Gonna be a happening day !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Good morning OFC

I am so sick of breathing smoke.  grrr   It could be worse.  At least the fire is burning away from me.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2018)

ya know if you need to produce more medicine, ya might need a new veg led... that is what i am thinking.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2018)

i went back to vegging under my t5 fixture. i have been wondering why my plants were not as vigorous under my led. maybe my led is just not giving the vegging plants the energy they need but since i put my 2 mother plants under a 2 bulb t5 with 10000 kelvin finisher bulbs i have had explosive, compact growth(if that is a thing - lots of foliage with short innernodes). stay cool and hopefully some rain will come to the fire ravaged areas out there.


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

Talking to me Rose ?-- I know I need better and more light !
Things are changing the grow is in transition -- I'm thinking I could end up back in deep East Texas -- If that happens I may need some outside dirt farming guidance from U !-- I can and will go outside and be a go-rilla  grower if nessesary !----Plenty cover in what they call "The Big Thicket "--up on the Trinity River !-- Giggy know it well !--
Looks like I'm have to shut the grow down for awhile !


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

I missed something !-- Hey OF !-- How U been ?--
I get confused easy when I get kinda high don't I ?-- I'm confused right now !--


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Be careful Keef.  They may still lock you in a cage in Texas for growing.  Outside grows can be risky.  I did it a few times here in Cali back in the day when a roach would get you locked up.  The paranoia about cops and rippers can get to you. If you get some place in the sticks like me you will still have the sheriffs helicopter looking for grow sites in the fall.  Wherever you go I hope it will work out for you and be awesome.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2018)

Ya know OF,  I am in love with my lush lights and they have a small one just for clones and vegging.  close internodes are the best.  I am thinking about it. I wish i didn't have to keep clones or mom's i sometimes mess those up.  How are you guys doing?  Thinking about ya.

Keef, i am talking to me. shut down? no, I am on your side. I will help you with a dirt grow anytime. East Texas? I know nothing.  I will be watching the news today, don't worry your pretty little head. ha.


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

Burnin 1 -- I don't want to grow outside !-- The opening of deer season and outside harvest time is the same and I don't want to be in something like that !-- I was just speculating about where I might end up !-- I really don't want to end up in East Texas but it could happen !-- I'll have to be out the house so we can sell it and dissolve the corporation so to speak !-- I still don't have a solid plan but the shut down will happen if I don't find a place to move the grow !-- I got my genetics -- Plenty seed from fine dank !-- So I got a head start no matter what !
I got stuff to do just no place to do it !-- Yet !-- I'd like to set up a real grow !-- This trying to veg in a walk in closet with little air exchange ain't working for me and anymore light will drive my temp up too high !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

Depending on the circumstances and where I end up I might build me a 100 gallon still !-- Strictly to produce alcohol for extraction !-- Maybe ?


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Low taxes and low population density in Oregon make an ideal retirement place.  I would like to move there one of these days.  Just sayin..  

I hope things work out for the best Keef. We are here pulling for you.


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

Might be a little bump in the road RE but when we sell the house I'll should be able to get me a little place somewhere -- Then I can take what I've learned here and plan me out a proper little grow ! -- What's cool is if I have a problem or question and need some input ?-- I knows me some high people in low places that knows about these things !-- Yes I have some ups and downs but I feel like I got a pretty good support group in U guys !--
Edit : About Oregon ?-- I don't do cold very well !-- I'm stay somewhere in the south !-- About being in a prohibition state ?-- That's all I've ever known !-- They almost caught a couple times back in the day when I thought I knew how to grow weed !-- So I know about the dangers of an outside grow !-- I don't know how not to grow so I'll adapt and do best I can!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2018)

all is going well, thanks, rose. i have seen those lush lights. they are nice but out of my price range for now. like i said, probably my led isn't giving the plants all that they need. it was an inexpensive led. it is bright and works better than my t5's for flowering so i will be setting that up as soon as i am sure my clones took.  

keef - i have just been lurking on here for the most part. wishing you the best on finding a new grow space. i did not like growing outside just because of what burnin1 says. cops and thieves. also it is too darned wet in the northeast unless you have an earlier harvest type of plant. 




Rosebud said:


> Ya know OF,  I am in love with my lush lights and they have a small one just for clones and vegging.  close internodes are the best.  I am thinking about it. I wish i didn't have to keep clones or mom's i sometimes mess those up.  How are you guys doing?  Thinking about ya.
> 
> Keef, i am talking to me. shut down? no, I am on your side. I will help you with a dirt grow anytime. East Texas? I know nothing.  I will be watching the news today, don't worry your pretty little head. ha.


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

OF to each his own !-- If U got something to say U make a post !-- Ain't no problem with that !-- I think there is a variety called Holland's Hope supposed to be mold resistant !-- If that is your problem !-- 
I really don't want to grow outside !-- I do like the control I have inside !-- U and Rose were talking about your lights and I thought she was talking about mine !-- My Mars Hydro 300s starting to age some and they never were top of the line but they what I got !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2018)

gotta work with what we all have, keef. i did get bud rot and powdery mildew when i grew outside. i think i contaminated my tent when i brought some of the plants inside too. never had either of those issues til i brought outdoor plants in(because it was so rainy and i was so paranoid someone would steal my buds). mars hydros are supposed to be good i thought. i am thinking my next investment is going to be in a lec light. one of my kids friends is a forestry grad and his thing was the american chestnut. now his thing is cannabis and he is a big proponent of lec lights. grows some nice doobage too...


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

OF -My Mars Hydro are good enough but I would like something a little better !--It's the bugs that keep coming at me -- I still see a few white flies !-- Thought I wiped them out so time for another treatment!--They hurt me bad !---  I'm have to look up these LEC lights see what they got !


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

Light Emitting Ceramic !--Those might produce too much heat for me !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2018)

I am getting really lazy. It has been proven that i ruin plants if they are in the guest room closet. This light hopefully will help me continue my lazy ways. I have to have more cbd's so I need to keep clones and or mom's. I suck at that. I am hoping this light along with larger pots will work.  I can do it, they just look  like hell. I will report back.  LEC? sounds interesting.


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

Rose for personal use I've figured out I need about 1 third as much high CBD weed as I need high THC weed -- Half the high THC to mix with the high CBD for caps and a half of the high THC to smoke !-- That expensive weakass CBD hemp oil becoming all the rage in Texas !-- Make me laugh at them !-- It's just a pale imitation of what can be done !-- I know some doubt it but I think Texas gonna have to bow to MMJ -- at least --when the state congress convene after the 1st of the year !-- I wanted to be set up and running-- with the bugs worked out by then !-- Absolutely planned to jump the gun and cheat by getting ready for a commercial grow before then !-- Still might find a way !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2018)

the lec lights may be too hot for me in the non-winter months as well. i only have a 4" high velocity exhaust fan and between the lights, the fans and the dehumidifier i have running in my grow area which is in my basement, the temps are running mid 70's. i can't do air conditioning unless i get one of those penguin stand alone units. again, more than i want to spend at this time when i can just grow within the restrictions of the space i have. for now. i'd love to have a really tricked out grow but i am too cheap...


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

We all got different circumstances -- different environments grow many different ways with different lights -nutes and stuff -- There ain't ever gonna be a one size fits all solution to growing !-- We mostly take what we got and what we can lay hands on and do the best we can in our situation and  limitations !-- Wanting a bigger sand box with better stuff just comes with the game !


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

3 - D printed guns ?-- Wonder if they sell the plans for a SAW ?-- Squad Automatic Weapon -- Belt fed !-- If I go on full auto I don't like having to reload !-- I probably need to stay with something with a 3 round burst selector !-- 
Printed guns ?-- Told ya'll long time ago it ain't the guns need to be controlled it's the dam bullets ! -How many bullets it take to make a kill when hunting ?-- If it's more than one don't be hunting !-- - Without bullets guns are just expensive clubs !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 1, 2018)

Hammerhead and a few other breeders are into the LEC lights. They work but the are hot. Been busy, lol. Crush is upon us and harvest is done. Keef, I'm growing some chocolate berry, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2018)

Of, how long have you been growing?  I am needing a lot more cbd's for dogs and people that is why i got the new light. I will do a whole grow of those for the folks that need it. I love how fast dogs get better. I should have done a whole outdoor grow but i thought one big one would be enough. I keep learning. I enjoy this hobby.


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

Open grow warehouse ?-- What kinda lights might a grower consider ?-- Lots of light !-- Not much heat -- Affordable (as possible ) -How U even figure AC size requirements -I got questions about such things !--I got no intention of growing under these Mars Hydro or in these boxes when it's time to gear up !-- I'll leaning toward drip and drain tables-- equal size veg and bloom -- There's a grow room in my head that wants to be built !-- 
Chocolate Berry Umbra ?--I got GDP -x- BPU  and BOC from U !-- Bet mines better !-- I know who bred them both !-- I'm hoping that what I saw in your "V" ( Golden Ticket -x- BOC )
Is a trait that can be duplicated with variation !-- Tell U the truth them are just fancy words for I don't know what dahell to expect except to find that Phantom Terp profile area !-- Just what dahell is that?-- Best hook I can think of !
Got to have a hook !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey ofc...this morning the sky out here in Auburn was lookin pretty brown but the breeze has come up and it looks to be clearing out some...and supposed to be cooling in the next few days...my girls are struggling with the heat but hopefully now will be getting some relief...I gotta check out my auto watering system tomorrow as we are gonna head for the hills this weekend for a few days in search of 80 degrees...appearantly my wife’s son and his cousins had taken a photo at some Sierra mountain lake and now after they have grown, they want to re-enact that picture...So we havin a big old family get to gether and bbq...Sounds like fun huh...I hope...
Hey Keef, I wish you all the luck finding your new grow spot... don’t know where I would go if I needed to start over...but I think I’d take my time and have a look around before I made the choice...pretty sure it would be somewhere it was legal to grow weed though...We took a ride around the outside of our country a few years ago right after we retired and I think some of the most beautiful country we visited was West Virginia and Pennsylvania...if I could find the right spot that was very private, I could be happy there...sorry for this little ramble...I shoulda prolly posted before smokin...
Here are my  current girls, on the left are two high CBD Auto girls that were popped together...one was quite stunted, not sure why...umbra says it’s because I transplanted the little one into too large a pot...could be...on the right is the OFC CBDCrew x Valentine...she a regular and who knows if she is really a she...guess I should take a cut and try to find out...
This winter, first thing I’m gonna do after I move back inside is try to make some fem seeds of this stuff...Well here I was am rambling on again...


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2018)

U a busy man RE !-- Nothing wrong with a good ramble - I myself have never done such a thing but I might ?
I been starting over most of my life what's one more time ?---- I ain't going up in the Appalachians !-- I saw Deliverance !-- Just kidding !-- I spent 3 years stationed in Petersburg VA.-- I been on the trail ! -- Maybe it's just the banjo I'm afraid of ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 2, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Of, how long have you been growing?  I am needing a lot more cbd's for dogs and people that is why i got the new light. I will do a whole grow of those for the folks that need it. I love how fast dogs get better. I should have done a whole outdoor grow but i thought one big one would be enough. I keep learning. I enjoy this hobby.



I understand. You grow some beautiful plants and get to help people and dogs alike. Money well spent I'd say. I enjoy the hobby as well. I grew my first plant when I was 16-ish (so almost 4 decades ago). Took a break from doing that when my dad told me the neighbors could see it growing up over the roof(I had the plant on the roof). Then I grew a few plants in my late teens but quit due to a cop issue(long story). Then I started growing again in 2013 so my sons would not have to buy weed(me neither). I keep on trying to take a break but I always have something growing. Whoops! Sorry all. I just gotta bit wordy. Good night...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 2, 2018)

Yeah keef, I only spent a couple weeks there and that was either driving thru or staying with family...it was just pretty countryside...I’ll probably live where I am till I die...


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 2, 2018)

I can't believe being up here in MA that I live in a legal state. After the fire I had 10 months ago I looked through the basement window (firemen had blown them all out) and their was the fire chief , local police and state police arson investigator all looking over the remains of my grow room and equipment.  Couple yrs ago they would have been hauling me away in cuffs instead they were asking me questions about how I was growing, what a crazy world.


----------



## ness (Aug 2, 2018)

Good morning OFC. 





Keef's bean's SR-91"s and White Indica.  They are a little limp.  Hoping for the best outcome.   Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Keef (Aug 2, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Which way is up ?-- Woke up with a brain cloud !-- Maybe more coffee and a toke or 2 will help ?

Grandpa -- How goes the rebuilding ?-- U back in the house yet ?--
Ness -keep the cuttings damp and get them under a dome if U got one !-- Always take more cuts than U need !-- Keep the best !-- Leave the rest !-- That's dangerous dank U growing there I hope U get your clones to root !
I gotta do something bout this wine today !-- All my gallon jugs are full I need to kill the yeast - sweeten and bottle some !-- More complicated than it sounds !-- I'd rack it and let it age if I didn't need the jugs for secondary fermentation !
This last step of killing the yeast and sweetening U only get one shot-- It is what it is after this !--
I need to check what's left of the grow !-- I got a mess of rooted cuts just in case I find a place to be but I'm have to run lean while I sort this out !-- I'll roll with the punches and live to grow another day !
Now about that coffee ?-- Where my pipe ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm devastated !-- I thought that man bought a coat from his pet Ostrich ! -- Bastid !-- $15,000 ?-- I need to be on the selling end of a game like that !


----------



## umbra (Aug 2, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Another hot one scheduled today.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Good morning guys!

I think my lungs have had it from the smoke outside.  It has been so overcast from the smoke I am worried that my four Blackberry Fires could go into flower a little early.


----------



## Keef (Aug 2, 2018)

If I want smoke in my lungs I want it to  be on purpose and the smoke I choose !-- Be alert Burnin1 !-- The world needs more lerts !
I seem to have lost my way today !-- I think maybe the stress starting to affect the way my mind works !-- My mind be backfiring and stuff !-

On the other hand I'm gathering seed from Rose's Nurse Larry bred to that BBSL male I got from Giggy then a girl from that was bred to Umbra's Box of Chocolate !- Should end up with a few dozen seed  -- There will be something nice in these seed !-- Wasn't nothing wrong with any it's ancestors either !-- It's all about fishing for terps !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 2, 2018)

You are breeding some new stuff with great genetics.  That sounds exciting.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 2, 2018)

hey Keef we moving back in this weekend,  Will be working on the grow room and hope to be back in business soon,  was getting kinda depressed with all that's going on but a wonderful fellow MPer sent me a nice gift of Santori, I willllllll be wakinggggg and bakingggg again. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
I already started smokin it if you can't tell


----------



## Keef (Aug 2, 2018)

Good for U Grandpa !-- MP and the OFC been good to Keef too !- Almost all the stuff I grow came from the peeps at the OFC or was bred from stuff I got here !-- I was in the cat birds seat there for awhile -- Some would send me seed to divide up and send out to others -- Lots of times I kept me a portion too !- Lots of fine genetics passed thru my hands !
Satori ?-- I keep running into it guess that means I'll have to have me some one day !


----------



## Budlight (Aug 2, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Bud SHE IS A BEAUTY!  Wow, i agree she must be straight up Valentine with shorter stature.  Just lovely. It is very fun to see so many people loving the cbd's.


 Rose everything you’ve ever sent me has just blowing my mind like really look at this blueberry Valentine  I can’t thank you enough for your generosity    And I can’t leave out the nurse Larry f2 she is still one of my favourites


----------



## Keef (Aug 2, 2018)

Go Bud !-- Have U been able to identify that Nurse Larry terp profile ?-- She a prize !-- If I can ever get these seed off to U I think U gonna like them too !-- I don't know why I got a wild hair and started chunking pollen but I did -- and as usual I don't know bout this word "moderation"-- I might have seed to a couple dozen crosses to grow out and see what I did -- With parents like they had potency is a given --I just gotta grow them out and see what interesting terp profiles I find !-- When U a cloner it's all about the one plant !-- Probably take me a year to sort this stuff out !
Edit :-- U know that part where I said I was just gonna make a few seed with that chocolate boy ?-- Well I got more than I wanted !-- I think Nick can feel me about now he had a boy get loose too !-- Won't be no shortage of Blueberry Chocolate seed !


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 2, 2018)

I would be happy to test anyone's seeds in my new grow room


----------



## Keef (Aug 2, 2018)

That can be arranged Grandpa !-- Let me get things straightened out and we'll talk !-- I got some waiting  to send to Bud !-- I'm indica heavy ! -- Gloman test growing some stuff for me !-- Ness too !-- How long till U ready to plant ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 2, 2018)

Grandpa I don't have many high CBD seed maybe someone else got some to spare!-- I do got a breeding pair of CBD Crew's Indica -x- Valentine -- If I find a way outta this with some live plants I'm breed a mess of seed !-- Half high CBD and half high THC caps help me !-- I just grind it --decarb it and pack it into gel caps !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi guys,
What cha looking for smokingranpa? 

Bud, that just makes me very happy. Your plants look great and very happy. It is fun to see the crosses in peeps grow. I want to hear a smoke report on that one that looks straight up Valentine. 
 Good night all.


----------



## Keef (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey Mane-- Is them Q-Anon people at them Mussilini rallies the ones that serve the kool-aid ?-- Freaky -Deaky  !- and --I'm the brain damaged one ?-- I'm have to pass on the kool -aid !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 3, 2018)

Good morning OFC.
Slow starting this morn.
Gonna have me a BLT for breakfast cuz the tomatos are comming in so fast I can't keep up.  Don't care where you're from, there just isn't any better tasting tomatos than Illinois home grown. I really don't know why but I'm a foodie from WAY back and I know good chow! lol
I hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## umbra (Aug 3, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Aug 3, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  -- Ugh !-- Wake and Bake then back to the search for a place to grow -- 
Gloman I wonder if Tomatos would ferment ?-- Call it Bloody Mary ?-- Little hot sauce and a celery stick ?
Umbra -- Let me guess -- It's gonna be hot again today ?
Same here !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 3, 2018)

Keef
You bet they do!
I got to taste a real wine makers tomato wine and it was Really good.  Didn't taste like tomato at all. More like an expensive hoity toity richy rich wine.
Just made 6qts of bread n butter pickles. Make the whole place smell yummy!


----------



## Keef (Aug 3, 2018)

G -- I sampled my Blueberry wine yesterday and it still got a little sweetness to it so I'm let it keep working -- I like to run it till it is DRY - No sweetness left at all -- Then I sweeten it at the end !-- It's good wine as it is but I'm in no hurry !-- I'm copy that little still when I get settled !
Still got a brain fog this morning -- Feel like I'm high or something !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 3, 2018)

Good morning, OFC. I gotta give you all a collective thanks (again)for your great advice and help. Mrs Fogey and I sucessfully travelled. I was able to bring some bud and brownies in my checked luggage. I even got a nice note from the TSA saying they searched my luggage. LOL. Searched but left my brownies alone and didn't find the bud. I gave my brother in law the buds and he was like 'you grew this? My friends are going to be wondering where I got the stinky bud'. Very happy to be able to share and happy with positive feedback. Thanks again.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 3, 2018)

Morning OFC going to be a beautiful day here in PNW. .
Seeds are popping have two Blackjack up still waiting on the Papaya...
Oldfogey glad to hear that your travels turned out well. .


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2018)

Good morning all!  I want a BLT too, nothin like home grow maters. My favorite. My dad liked them so well mom would peel a MIXING bowl size for him for dinner, he ate them all summer. 
OF, that is awesome. I think i am hungry, now i want brownies too. Glad your trip was a success. 
I just worked out, did I tell you my trainer can't see us old folks? My heart was broken,  but I  bought some weights and I can do most of it here.  bummer but good.  Cooling to the high 80's today, i will be in the garden.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 3, 2018)

Good afternoon guys!

It is so smoky out today you cannot see the tree tops. 

 Yosemite has been closed due to this fire.   So sad.






Stay cool!


----------



## Keef (Aug 3, 2018)

Keep your eyes on it Burnin1 and get out of U need to  !-- Yo Cuz -- I'm putting together that Green Santa seed run -- U want some seed grown and bred defiantly in the belly of the beast --right under the jack boot of prohibition?-- Ask the Gloman how they be !-- Some crosses never even been grown yet ! --


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 3, 2018)

I am good Keef.  The fire is burning away from me.  
https://www.mymotherlode.com/news/l...1c252f5482-129316877&ct=t(RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN)

You are so generous with your offers of awesome seeds to us. Thank you!  

Currently I am cloning some Blackberry Fire... or trying to.  lol


----------



## Keef (Aug 3, 2018)

Good deal Burnin1 !-- I just realized I had never offered !-- 
One day maybe I can grow without worrying about getting caught !-- Hard for me to even imagine what U guys in the free states got !-- I hope to experience that freedom one day myself in my land ! -- Blackberry Fire ?-- My boy Waldo was a Black Berry Snow Lotus and Cuz he brought the fire !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 3, 2018)

Ok. so I got _really_ stoned last night on some Sour Diesel and was tripping out.   I watched that video I posted in the news again about the Alabama Police chief arrested for weed. For some reason I started laughing so hard it hurt.  I could not stop laughing.  Literally I could not stop myself from laughing.  I overdo the Sativas sometimes.  ha ha
 I used to love growing my Sour D, but man some sativas do this to me and I cannot sleep after smoking them.

I have not grown any sour diesel this year.  For sure I will grow some next year..


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 3, 2018)

You did offer to me Keef.


----------



## Keef (Aug 3, 2018)

Weed make me forget stuff sometimes Burnin1 !-- I need to quit watching the news until we get rid of this jerk and have a legitimate government again ! 
Time to burn !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 3, 2018)

I watched that video again this morning and nothing.

Years ago I was in Lake Tahoe with friends.  We smoked  some kind of Haze all morning.  By the time we were at the buffet in Harrahs I thought we might get thrown out.  Two of us were laughing hysterically about something I don't even remember.  It went on all through breakfast.  The bloody marys we had with brunch eventually took the edge off of  the herb I think.
Damn Sativas can sneak up on a person sometimes..  ha ha


----------



## Budlight (Aug 3, 2018)

Good day everyone Hope everyone’s having a good day so far


----------



## Budlight (Aug 3, 2018)

Looks like I got  something in the mail today  they sound interesting hopefully I find something  Worth keeping  always looking  for fruity / candy  tasting  and as strong as possible   Sure hoping to get the starfighter F2’s and the Sunday driver for my birthday cross your fingers for me  everyone   The wife don’t like buying any seeds especially when expensive just because she seen what I got in the vault   But what she doesn’t understand is I don’t have those ones and I really need them  Hahaha  i’m sure you guys understand


----------



## Budlight (Aug 3, 2018)

@Rosebud  just out of curiosity did you ever have any luck tracking down the lambs bread or however it’s pronounced


----------



## Keef (Aug 3, 2018)

Looking tasty Bud !-- There's a name for what U got !-- I know it's true because I made it up myself !-- U got the VCD !-- Variety Chasing Disease !-- I got it too !-Banana Banner Cookie -  Bruce Banner #3 - That's one I want one day !-- Don't need it !-- Just want it !
So I'm talking to family in Oklahoma don't mean I'm going up there to grow !-- but - It don't mean I ain't either !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 3, 2018)

Rose
I'd love to send you some tomatos but I don't know if they'd survive the trip unless I sent them green. 
Keef
My latest batch of blueberry wine is doing well.  I've racked it once so far and in about another week it will be ready to rack again. It was pretty dry so I added some sugar water but not too much. After some aging it tastes pretty good.


----------



## Keef (Aug 3, 2018)

That'll work Gloman !-- I add sugar water to mine when I rack for the first time to make up for the lost volume-- I like to run it dry then kill the yeast and sweeten it just a little -I use a 1/4 - to 1/3 cup of sugar in a cup of warm water to a gallon !-- It's tricky !- Easy to over sweeten ! I would rather use a sweetened juice concentrate to sweeten --Like the Peach -- I'll sweeten it with the heavy syrup from a can of peaches in heavy syrup !


----------



## Budlight (Aug 3, 2018)

Keef said:


> Looking tasty Bud !-- There's a name for what U got !-- I know it's true because I made it up myself !-- U got the VCD !-- Variety Chasing Disease !-- I got it too !-Banana Banner Cookie -  Bruce Banner #3 - That's one I want one day !-- Don't need it !-- Just want it !
> So I'm talking to family in Oklahoma don't mean I'm going up there to grow !-- but - It don't mean I ain't either !


 You have never been so right and I think I caught it from you  Hahahah


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2018)

Bud, I got a lambsbread cross and popped 3 and I have one girl to clone. I am bugging a friend in southern cali to get me a clone. Those are the seeds the canadian hemp depot burned me.

Gloman, I think they would be stewed tomatoes if you mailed them. We have ONE plant that hasn't produced yet. It is bud's plant. I should go look at it.  I am glad you are enjoying your tomatoes. I can't wait for ours.  Thank you for thinking of me though.  Last year we had a lot of volunteers but not this year.


----------



## umbra (Aug 3, 2018)

It has been so hot here tomatoes haven't done real well. Heirlooms, black Russian and green tiger striped. I did heirloom eggplants and they are striped as well. 
Burn, I'm a big fan of sour strains, and a big collector, lol.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 4, 2018)

I like the heirloom varieties too.
This year I have Brandy wine.


----------



## ness (Aug 4, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- I woke up with something nagging at me --  If THC is THC then why is the buzz between sativas and Indicas so different ?-- Is it just the action of terepenes or what ?-- Which terp ?-- Something is happening chemically and I wanna know what it is !-- 2 Weeds same THC % and one melt U into the couch and the other one have U climbing the walls tripping ?-- Something interesting going on chemically !-- Anyone ever read anything about this ?
Another cup of coffee ?-- Maybe a toke or 2 ?
We post to get rain today -- Let's do this day !


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 4, 2018)

Morning OFC, finally a nice vape of satori with my coffee and back to moving in, starting on the grow room today as well.  Can only work for about 1 hr at a time so going slow but this satori gets up a head of steam,  Feels good to have energy again yaaaaaa.


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

Grandpa -- Let me know when U get close to wanting to start some seed and I'll send U some -- I'm on a tight budget and it cost more to send international to Bud but I can scratch up the postage for domestic!--The ex is still paying the bills and I'm still trying to get my SS started so I stay broke !--  I don't have any sativas but what I got don't play !- I can send U a dozen seed to half dozen crosses and U can figure out what U want to do !
I've used 4 males on a mess of girls more of some less of others -- I bred over a dozen girls to a Black Berry Snow Lotus (Named Waldo )-- I used his son by a Mazar-i-Shariff mom on 2-3 girls -- A F-2 boy from Umbra's B.B.King ( BPU-X- B.B.)- on several girls ( the B.B. is a nice blueberry )-- Then I've used a boy from Umbra's  Box of Chocolate on 2 girls but they to green to start right away -- I still got some of Umbra's B.B. King that I did the F-2 on !
The genealogy of Umbra's B.B. King --- BPU -x- B.B. -- Black Berry Kush -- x- Purple Citral --x-- Uzbekistan Hash Plant-- Blueberry Blast 
BBSL -- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- They told me that the BBSL male "Bring the fire "-- Call me Doubting Thomas -- U got to show me !- He most certainly did just that !


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

If U would perfer sativa seed instead it won't hurt my feelings -- Somebody else probably got some !
Burnin 1 -- My music this morning is "Rockstar"- By Nickel Back -- May not be new but it struck my fancy today !


----------



## umbra (Aug 4, 2018)

Good morning everyone. Time to start trimming. Room is filled with hanging buds, lol. This is going to take a minute or 2


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 4, 2018)

Good morning everyone.  We're finally going to get some Sunshine today after a week of rain.   I'm stoked.   Umbra,  I feel for you buddy.   I do all my trimming when I cut the plants down.  After they hang I just cut em off the stems and put em away to cure.   Seems easier than dry trimming.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks Keef, I checked with Rose about something good for RSO oil.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm with Nick on the green trimming -- Take them down --Trim the plant -- Hang it to dry and cut down another !-- I do like my sprung scissors though !-- Put some music on and smoke scissor hash while U trim !-- No hurry and lots of smoke breaks !
Edit : -- No problem Grandpa !-- Rose be the queen of RSO she do U right !


----------



## umbra (Aug 4, 2018)

Some lemon tree clones and blueberry x valentina seedling and forbidden jelly clone[/ATTACH]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 4, 2018)

Good morning guys!  Busy day for me.  
Keef: I don't need seed right now.  Thank you so much for your generous offer.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 4, 2018)

Keef: I am listening to a band called "The Donnas".  They were kind of big in the SF bay Area for a bit.  4 Ladies from Palo Alto Ca.  They have been best friends since they were 9.  Their band has had a lot of names but still them.  They have only ever played with each other.  Known for being musicians and not a "Girl Band".   Fall behind me is a good song.


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

Not a problem Burnin1 !-- I know the band ! -- The Record Company and Get up off the Ground is my new theme song --Thanks for turning me on to it !
Umbra I know Veg ain't the glamorous side of growing but U can't have big plants until U have small plants !-- What's the flavor of the week  out there lately ?-- U seen or heard of anything interesting?--
My bloom is about empty but I can't bring myself to shut down veg yet !-- There's stuff there that when it's gone there is no getting it back !-- I got my seed and I can certainly start from scratch with them --
Veg don't look so good  -- I was running a live res by adding a beneficial microbes concentrate called Voodoo Juice  -- I ran out and it's expensive so I'm have to learn to make my own Richie Riches Hydro tea -- I'll just have to figure it out !- Growing without a live res ain't working for me !- I add Mycos but it's not enough !-- Two things I gotta have to grow in water is EM1 and something like that Voodoo Juice !


----------



## umbra (Aug 4, 2018)

I would try Mammoth microbes


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 4, 2018)

Keef, I have an extra bottle of voodoo juice, will trade for seeds?


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

Gramps -- U don't need to trade for seed !-- I thought U were getting some from Rose -- I send U seed if U want !-- If U still got voodoo juice when I get settled I'd put it to good use !
Mammoth Microbes ?-- I'll have to look it up !-- My plan was to get a small bag of FFOF and a bag of worm castings -- Put some in a sock and brew me some microbe tea in some water with a little molasses and a bubbler !-- Then just add some tea to each box !-- It depends on what happens but I might give dirt -- coco or promix a try !
I knows some people who knows about such things !-- 
I don't want to be locked in as just a water farmer !-


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

When U need those seed Grandpa ?- I'm slow but I'll try to have them there when U ready !-- Let me get my seed bag out see what I got !


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

Thinned it down to bout 15 -- This always give me a head ache !-- Cuz -- U want to grow something no one else has ever grown ?-- I got King Louie 13th -- Bred to BBSL and B.B. King -- 
Gloman U got any recommendations ?


----------



## Budlight (Aug 4, 2018)

umbra said:


> Some lemon tree clones and blueberry x valentina seedling and forbidden jelly clone[/ATTACH] View attachment 249804
> View attachment 249805


   Those little ones sure are looking good still bummed out the wife made me miss out on those lemon trees


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

Dam Bud !-- I can't find those seed I put up for U !-- I got some more but I don't even remember which ones it was !-- They'll turn up !-- Too good of seed to lose !-- They in a box --I can't find the box !
Anyway -- I'm depressed !-- Wanna get high !-- I don't need any help but U welcome to join in if U want !-- Hellhot outside and humid -- My face hurts cause the rain is coming !-- I feel old -- Where my pipe ? --I fix this !

Edit :-- Grandpa if U want to make your own alcohol for extraction -( or other uses)-- That knowledge lives here too !--


----------



## thegloman (Aug 4, 2018)

Yo Keef,
I learned something important about compost tea.
You need a good bubbler pump.
Fish pumps won't do.
It has to do with keeping the surface tension disrupted well.
It Does make a big difference.
I switched to a pond pump.


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

I probably make it in a 5 gallon bucket -- I can put plenty air thru it !-- I use heavy duty 4 outlet air pumps -- I make the bucket boil if I have too !-- All I wanna do is coax the microbes out out the dirt and  into that molasses water -- Then I take the sock full of dirt out !
After that I should be able to keep them alive and thriving -- Practice makes perfect !-- As usual I'll jump in then learn to swim !--
 I been thinking about this organic thing -- Only thing I use that ain't organic is Cal/Mag -- Close enough for me !--

Edit :--Wait !-- U talking about a recirculating pump that sucks up water then sprays it back into the container ?-- I got pumps that will do that !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes, that's really the best method.
I used a fish bubbler for a long time till I found this info on making good tea.
I don't understand it that well but it does make a big difference.
Umbra posted a link a while back and tho its a long read it has a gold mine of good info on making teas.   Ill look for it.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 4, 2018)

Keef
Microbeorganics.com
Check it out bro. Goooood info.


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

396 gallons per hour with a filter !-- I got plenty !-- I can do that !-- Maybe just brew it in one my aero boxes as is ?-- I make it rain in my boxes and there is a constant air exchange !-- Might be better keeping it under cover anyway for a long term culture ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

This terp thing got me looking at that Super Critical CO2 extractor again !- Rosen Press got to burn off some the terps on the low end !-- CO2 should preserve them all -- More expensive than a Rosen Press by far but if it's flavor U want ?- Seems like the best way to preserve the terps !-- I gotta do some more reading !-- About $3,000 vs. $500 for a press ?-- If it makes yours more desirable it might be worth it in the long term ?


----------



## thegloman (Aug 4, 2018)

Speaking of terps,
I found out the hard way not to spray febreeze or have an open can of ona around your drying buds.


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

That's funny G !-- Febreeze weed ?- That should make U think right there Cuz -- If it'll obsorb that smell what else would it obsorb ?-- Some might be nice !


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

Gloman got me thinking !-- Dam U !- Wonder if weed would obsorb terps dry or would it be better green ?- I never had anything like vanilla weed -- Maybe a closed container of weed with a cup warmer with a little bowl of vanilla extract on it ?-- Root Beer extract ?--


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2018)

Another Kool Aid Rally ?-- Baaaaaa !-- Things coming to a head ain't they ?-- Good !--It's time for this to end !
He da enema of the people !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 5, 2018)

Happy Sunday morning y'all!
 I went into debt and ordered a set of LED lights yesterday.
Ordered one of the King 1200 LEDs. Price was pretty good and reviews support it as a quality plug n play product.  
Now to start on the new grow space.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 5, 2018)

Rose
Barney started to have a seizure this morn while I was feeding him so I hurried up and gave him a 2nd dose of the cbd oil and it stopped.  He got a little shakey then it calmed down and went away without hurting him at all.   Thank you SO much Rose.
You're so kind, generous and compassionate. You really help my boy live a better life.
You're AWESOME!


----------



## ness (Aug 5, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Day is young time to get started.  First a bowl and another cup of joe. Cheers


----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Wake n bake, Coffee and a doob. New strain, gelato 25 x dosido. more nitetime smoke than a daytime one.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2018)

graGloman, that is wonderful that it helped barney. It is a wonderful medicine and it isn't lost on me that before this herb of ours was legal my favorite dog, Henry died from complications of seizure medicine. It is also not lost on me that our son can't use it because he works at a great job. He is on seizure meds too.  I am so happy it is helping that cutie pie Barney. I have him standing up looking at me on the computer.  Love that pic. 

I need to clone some stuff today and take a picture of Lemon tree for you Umbra, what a crazy indoor grow she is. ha.  Hugs all around.


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Not doing so well-- Catch up when I can !


----------



## Budlight (Aug 5, 2018)

Morning everyone hope everyone’s off to an excellent start I sure can’t wait to try this blueberry Valentine


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2018)

Looking good Bud !-- How much longer ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2018)

Rose, the fat leaves of the Lambsbread cross is from the snowlotus for sure. Snowlotus = afgooey x blockhead


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Good morning guys!

Thegloman:  I learned that lesson as well.  Mrs. Burnin1 once sprayed that stuff in my office  where I was drying because the room smelled. 

Hang in there Keef.


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks Burnin1 -- Weather changing and my face feels swollen --It don't like weather changes !-- Been nagging at me long enough to give me a bad attitude !-- It'll pass but that don't help the now !-- 3 metal bars and a fist full of screws in the left side of my face so I don't know what part hurts !-- Feels swollen but sags a little like I had a stroke !-- I'm Lucky it wasn't worse !

I believe in the Snow Lotus !-- I don't have her in pure form but her offspring rock !-- Check the charts of her descendents !-- No wonder they told me the Black Berry Snow Lotus "bring the fire " !--Snow Lotus be the mother of monsters !-- It's what the Snow Lotus do !


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2018)

Snow Lotus -x- Bruce Banner #3 ?-- That's the kinda stuff  my dreams are made of!


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2018)

When Gloman get back from Church I have to see if he can post a pic of my Snow Desiel -x- Black  Berry Snow Lotus--  "Big Pink"-- She got big leaves and she make Pink bud !- At least mine did !- I'm eagerly waiting to see if his does !-- That one is a prize !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Normally I would post this on "what are you listening to".
Since you are having a bad day Keef and this is your theme song I will post it here now.  
I hope your day gets better as it goes along!


----------



## Keef (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks Burnin 1 !-- I got experience at picking myself up off the side of the road !-How's the smoke today ?  I'm not asking about weed ! - I got some caps on board and just had a hot shower !-- I might live to run again ?-- Need to do some errands but they gotta wait !-- I won't be running out of these blueberry chocolate seed for awhile !-- I got to be more careful with pollen !-- (Nurse Larry -x- BBSL ) -x- Box Of Chocolate got some seed too !-- Wonder what I'm find ?


----------



## thegloman (Aug 5, 2018)

Keef
Ill try to get some pics posted soon.  I been having trouble taking good pics lately. I think my lens is too scratched cuz they all come out fuzzy.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 6, 2018)

Good morning OFC.
Today's harvest report:
Cucumbers., Lima beans and acorn and summer squash.
 What's harder than growing all these veggies is finding needy ppl to give it to. The Lord blesses me with such big harvests I can't give enuff away.  Some ppl say sell it but I have a hard time charging ppl for what I've been blessed with.
I hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2018)

Good morning all. We are revving up for 106 tomorrow. yuck... oh well, i am wishing the summer away with thoughts of football, midterms, harvest, apples, ya know fall stuff. 
gloman, i am sure everyone who gets your produce is blessed their own self.  That all sounds good to me. yum


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 6, 2018)

We are not getting that bad of temps, high 80's but the humidity is horrendous.  I get out of breath just walking across the yard to the mailbox.    G'morning everyone.  I heard  a couple of requests for seed,  I make no promises as of yet but in a month or so I should have a buttload of seed.  I had a male loose in my flower room and he rubbed up against a couple of my girls.  Only two were affected but I expect both will be an excellent combination.   One of the ladies is a Valentine/Blueberry cross and the other is Box O' Choc (BoC).  They were violated by a BPUxGDP which was an absolutely perfect indica.   A breeder I am not but given the plants involved I betcha these gonna be some good ones and I can only imagine what may come of the BoC cross.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello you awesome people!


----------



## ness (Aug 6, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  I'm waiting on the clones to root before transplanting.  Keef, if everything goes as I plan.  I will be using plastic, cloth, and air pots for the outside grow.  And, I'm trying the coco chip way for the inside grow with one dirt plant.  I can't believe it is all most noon, and I haven't even been outside yet.  Well, I got to get myself moving.  Have a good one.  Cheers


----------



## ness (Aug 6, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all. We are revving up for 106 tomorrow. yuck... oh well, i am wishing the summer away with thoughts of football, midterms, harvest, apples, ya know fall stuff.
> gloman, i am sure everyone who gets your produce is blessed their own self.  That all sounds good to me. yum



Hello, Rose this Heat and Hum. is just awful this year.  I'm looking forward  to football and fall stuff too.  This is my favorite time of year.  Take it easy, Rose


----------



## Keef (Aug 6, 2018)

Ugh !-- Might get rain !-- Hot and humid here too !-- Maybe 90s today -- I breathe OK but my face ain't down with this and I got the blues !-- 
Anyway I'm good on seed !-- This more than I'll ever need and there's more !-- Same as Nick got with the parents reversed !


 -- Plus ( Nurse Larry -x-BBSL)- x- BOC -- 
I got caps kicking in so I may survive another day ! --


----------



## Keef (Aug 6, 2018)

Nick probably end up with a jar full !-- I get plenty off a midget !-- Anyway Nick and Harley should climb on the bike and take a ride in the spring with a big bag of seed and plant the county !-- Just pull over once in a while and toss some seed up by the fence row or whatever !- Any place look like they might have a chance -- throw out some seed !
Drive the po-po crazy when they start finding tbem later in the year !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 6, 2018)

I went to a large get together over the weekend.  I noticed a few older guys pulling vape pens out of their front pockets and taking a hit once in awhile.  I didn't notice any smell.   I asked a guy who took one out and hit it and he said it was cannabis of some grape variety.  He offered me a hit.  Good stuff.  I am old school.  I mostly smoke my cannabis, but do use a vaporizer once in awhile.  I don't use vape pens..  I am tempted.  They sell so many freakin vape cartridges at the dispensaries now it is like being in an ice cream store with 32 flavors.  I only saw older guys using these pens this weekend... older than me.  lol
These things look so convenient and somewhat discrete.  Might be a good option when I venture out sometimes. I would hate to have to go to the dispensary to get refills..but on occasion it is fun to go to them.,
idk  I should put this bong down and get busy today.  ha ha  damn sour diesel has me trippin again


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 6, 2018)

I hear ya burnin'  I'm exploring making my own.  I been reading and watching about those commercial vape cartridges.  Seems that some of the artificial flavorings ain't so healthy.


----------



## Keef (Aug 6, 2018)

Additives ?-- I can see adding a little E-G mix to oil to get it to flow a little easier !-- I have read about the terps U can add but I don't know what they are !-- A Rosen Press got to burn off some of the terps but I've had the cartridges and I like them !-- I like my flowers but the convenience of a vape pen gonna make them popular !-- I plan to lean heavy towards carts if I can set up a small commercial grow !-- I should be able to strip the fan leaves a-- hang the plant to dry then turn it into dry ice hash -- Press it and fill carts !
We will see ! -- I suspect they gonna be a hit in Texas !-- They probably adopt some kind of mmj law and lower the cost of getting caught holding !-- The carts are so much more discreet !-- Another batch of rain coming !-- I'm running out of stuff and need to make a supply run but not yet !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 6, 2018)

Keef
I feel ya brother, we have storms moving in and my bones are just a singin. By the time I get enuff medicine in me to calm the pain my motivation is spent. lol
Maybe I need a bit more sativa in my diet.


----------



## umbra (Aug 6, 2018)

Hot but not as hot as it could be, lol. I must be getting used to working outside in the heat. Jumped in the pool, ahhhh.

Mimosa


----------



## thegloman (Aug 7, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Who's up for a chuckle?  I messed up big time yesterday. I live in the country and am on well water. Well I decided to water in the greenhouse and forgot about the water being on and run the well dry. lol.  Fortunately, we got a butt load of rain last night and the well is full again now but oh boy what a knucklehead move! lol


----------



## thegloman (Aug 7, 2018)

Looks like my cuts from NS X BBSL are taking off! Not sure yet about the Frank's Gift but they still look good so I'm hopefull.
Well, off to the gardens. Need more tomatos and I think there are a couple melons ready too.
Peace out y'all!


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- It lives !- Ugh !-- Catch up later !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Good morning  OFC  I am on my second cup of coffee and my first bong rip.   I need more bong rips before I can finish reading the news today.  

Happy gardening!


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2018)

I was gonna be like a real person today and do stuff -- It ain't working !-- Not hurting just not doing so good mentally !--


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey Glo, Thas funny right there all right.  I remember them days.  Had a drought in va one summer after I bought a new (to me) house with a shallow well.  That summer every time the wife did the laundry the well went dry.  Sunk a new well 281 ft and after that I could and did fill the swimming pool. 
Smokin some Blueberry Gum this morning,  I been stuck to the couch since 9:30!  Before that I took clones from everything in the vegg that I'm keeping.  As soon as I pull those seeded plants these girls will go to fill the flower room.   Peeps questioned how I get 11-18 oz. from one plant inside, the three I cloned today are in 5 gallon buckets and have been vegging since april.   I'm rambling  so I better shut up.


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2018)

High Nick !-- Maybe I get U to teach me that one day !-- It's not that I don't have stuff to do today it's just that I'm not doing it !-- It's the mental funk -- Maybe I'll be real tommorrow ?


----------



## thegloman (Aug 7, 2018)

Keef
Hang in there bro.  Times like this its easy to get into a funk.

Nick
lol yeah, anybody who lives on a well has a problem sometimes but this was one of those (lick n splat) moments. lol. We're pretty fortunate here with 60' wells that don't run dry unless I leave the water on all day. Doh!


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 7, 2018)

I had to poor water down the casing more than once.  No fun.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 7, 2018)

Keef,  ain't nuttin' to teach.  You know weed grows all by itself.  Just add water  and love  and light  and food  and   and  and...... LoL


----------



## Keef (Aug 7, 2018)

Ugh !-- Can't seem to shake the funk !-- Starting over at 63 with nothing --not even an income yet -- Might be tough ! 
Feeling bad for myself today and tommorrow I get up and get back to it !-- All of us have a bad day once in awhile !--


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2018)

Keef, you are going thru a  horrible time and I am sorry. I know we all are. If our support can pull you thru consider you pulled thru, later after the grieving.  I wish i could help. big hugs, are all i have.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 7, 2018)

We all have bad days Keef.   I hope things get better for you.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 7, 2018)

Well hey there OFC...Been away since afore the weekend...up in the high Sierras...Friday, smoke...Sat, less smoke...Sun, no smoke just cool blue sky about 78 degrees...Mon, smoke coming back...Today, smoke back and worse yet as I come down the hill towards civilization...I find that the fires are still burnin and maybe a couple of the northern coastal fires have merged into a bigger fire... I don’t like it...tonight is something like “National night out”...supposed to be a time to get out and meet your neighbors or some such...I went for a walk round the block and didn’t see nobody so I’m back in my garden smokin a j and tryin to catch up on mp and ofc...of those seed I got from Rose, my fav is the blueberry x Valentine...it’s the only weed I’ve tried that tastes a little like it’s name...not sure what Valentine tastes like but I do get some blueberry when I smoke it...
Keef, I been thru this separation and start over stuff too... it ain’t no fun but you can move on...I wish you only the best but I know it’s hard...get you SS stuff working as soon as you can and put yourself on a budget and save as much as you can cuz relocating will require it...We all pullin for ya!


----------



## Budlight (Aug 8, 2018)

Budlight said:


> View attachment 249828
> Morning everyone hope everyone’s off to an excellent start I sure can’t wait to try this blueberry Valentine


 i’m thinking maybe another week Maybe five days


----------



## ness (Aug 8, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Doing some transplanting to day.  Keef hang in there, these times will pass.  It's time for a bowl and more coffee.  Got to get this day started. Cheers


----------



## Budlight (Aug 8, 2018)

Good morning ness I have to Agree with Ness  hang in there man things will get better I know it sounds like bullshit but it is true if it wasn’t for shitty times like this the good times wouldn’t be so good  we just need to get you into a legal state somehow so you can really kick some ass I promise if you had a big ass garden a lot of the worries and stress in your life would be gone not to mention you’d be too busy worrying about your big ass garden  i’m always here for you  just inbox me    On another note hopefully everyone’s off to an excellent start


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello OFC

Hot and smoky today.... again.

Hard times come and hard times will go Keef.   In youth and in retirement it is easier to move when you don't have anything to keep you where you are. You are free to do what you want, where you want, if you want.  A new life awaits you and in the future you may come to love it.  We are rooting for you Keef.   I hope your day gets better and better as it goes along.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 8, 2018)

Keef, Google signing up for SS and gather up your paperwork .  Go to  a small town ss office and do a walk- in.  Not saying that it works for everyone but I had my 1st check in a week.   Small offices have better service.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 8, 2018)

So I’m getting ready to take my first ever clone cutting...this is a regular seed and I’d like to use the clone for sex verification...Now I think it was Rose that suggested she uses honey for a cloning gel...I have honey but no cloning gel, so I think that’ll be the plan...My question is where should I take the cuts...new growth near the top of the plant? Or what?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2018)

Good morning ofc.
 RE, i put the honey in a little tiny bowl, i warmed it for 6 seconds in the microwave. If you are cloning from an outdoor plant that is going into flower, i would clone from the most bottom branches on the plant.  So, just like with roses, take a glass of warm water to the garden and snip the branch you choose, re cut it under water.  I like my clones to be about 4 inches i guess, so that another plastic cup will fit over it. Make sure you get a node on your new start.  I found if i put the honey too thick it didn't work, so a thin layer put on with  a clean finger and there you go.
The reason i like a lower branch is it has less flowering hormone in it. So says the ARS. lol
First it was going to be 113. Then 106 now they are saying a cool 104.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2018)

SummerView attachment 249863


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Awesome pics Rose!  Thank you.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 8, 2018)

Rose
Thanks for the tip on honey!
I've always used rooting powder but honey is a lot cheaper and tastier.


----------



## Budlight (Aug 8, 2018)

I’m not sure if it was the blueberry Valentine or not but I smoked a joint of that girl at about 1130 12 o’clock I just woke up it’s 5 o’clock   And I feel like I can go back to bed need to be careful with that girl    Thank you again @Rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2018)

Ya know Bud, i have heard that before about that girl. Isn't that great, you did well growing her. Thanks for telling me... makes me happy.  That was a LOOOONG nap.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 9, 2018)

My wife likes cannabutter before bed as she doesn’t like to vape or smoke...So I made the usual batch and added in a half oz of my (supposed to be) 25:1 cbd...We’ll see how it goes... Gonna make some chocolate using very similar ratios...Think I’d best get me a MBM...


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 9, 2018)

Good morning OFC

Another hot smoky day today.    Maybe another cup of coffee will make me feel better...


----------



## Budlight (Aug 9, 2018)

Good morning everyone hope everyone’s off to a good start


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2018)

I'll catch up later guys !-- I'm not very good company right now -- I'm putting together a new lawnmower -- My other one committed suicide !-- Things aren't as bleak as they sounded !-- She still paying the bills --There's no rush -- I just gotta get out the place before we sell it !-- There's quite a bit of equity to be split -- I just don't like the part where I gotta shut down the grow and be somewhere else while we sell the place !-I still got veg going !- It's a sellers market and I probably end up with enough to buy me a little place straight up !-- It's still no fun !-- Can't believe that mower impaled itself on that pick ax like that !
Edit :  As for social security -- It will take awhile longer -- I've used more names than one and there was a problem with the birth date - It's complicated -- I'll get it I just got find and produce some more paper work -- The ex was helping and got all my papers so who knows how long it will take!-- She want me outta here then she better help me straighten it up !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Friday Wake and Bake !-- If I can get up and face the world so can U !-- Now get up !-- Coffee is on -- Pipe is full ! --


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2018)

Good morning one and all


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

Morning Umbra !-- All U west coast peeps be safe out there sounds like the whole place be on fire !-- I guess we can assume it will be hot again today !-- New mower works but my body don't like it !-- Knee high grass ( mostly weeds)-- In my back yard !- I got some cut last evening but my body is kinda beat up so it will take a while !-- I do it all at once it'll put me in bed !-- I'm work this pipe some then maybe hack at the weeds some more !-- Not yet !--


----------



## ness (Aug 10, 2018)

LOL Keef.  Good morning umbra, OFC.  I'll join you for that cup of coffee and a bowl.  Keef here is picture of the clones.






The ones on the left were just started in FF, perlite.  Not doing so well.  We will wait and see.  And, I didn't label them correctly.  So, I will have to wait and see what they look like if they grow.  The ones in the middle, started in RR and place in coco chips.  I'm doing the soaking thing.  There is 3 SR-91 on the left and 3 White Indica on the right.  The ones on the right were started in RR and place into FF, perlite.  The SR-91 are in the back and the WH is in the front.  Doing good so far.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 10, 2018)

Morning y'all!
I know how ya feel Keef.
I have a tractor to mow with but after a day at it I hurt for 2-3 days.   
I don't know about this getting old thing.  I believe if I knew how ruff it was gonna be I'd have done some things different.
Never trust a skinny cook and don't believe the hype about the golden years!   They ain't all that great! lol . Just kidding around.  I have much to be thankfull for.
I hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## ness (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

Doing good Ness !-- Do what works !-- Both are very fine smoke !-- Either one of them will rock your world !-- I don't know why but that WI seems easier to grow !-- I have bred that SR 91 -x- BBSL to Umbra's Box of Chocolate-- Got no idea what it will do in terps but I know the potency will be there !-- Momma SR don't play !
What up Gloman !-- Golden Years ?-- Sure !-- I'm with U if I'd known all those old injuries would come back to haunt me as I aged -- I mighta took better care of myself !


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

This weekend be the anniversary of that Tiki Torch March in Charlottesville -- I'm white so I have to speak up to make sure people know I ain't one of them ! -- Anyone not know where I stand on this issue ?
Waiting for the caps to kick in -- I can't work like this !-- Making grandpa noises and moving slow !-- I'm have to just chill and have some more coffee and a toke or 2 !-- Smoking on some Nurse Larry -x- BBSL !-- and digging it !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 10, 2018)

One thing I noticed about the WI x bbsl is that its SO easy to clone.
For me, nearly every cut took off quick.  She DO pack a punch.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

I know that's right Gloman-- She a stable around here !-- Easy to grow -- Easy to clone and she do pack a punch !-- I bred it to Umbra's B.B. King -- U seen them both !-- What U think ?-- Another monster ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

I get high -I get confused -- What all U growing right now G ?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2018)

Good morning, it is forecast for 109 today and then 89 tomorrow. woohoo for tomorrow. 

Ness, those look great up there. good for you.

Good morning Gloman, tell Barney i said hey.

Umbra, are you still suited up all day? I hope not but glad you have a job. 

I am going to do nothing today.  I worked out already and it is too hot to move now. 
Smokeumifyougotum.
Good morning to you that have yet to check in.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

Morning Rose !-- Enjoy some me time !-- I got a few things to do but I haven't jumped up and at it yet !-- I'm take it slow and steady !-- I asked Gloman what he was growing because I think I sent seed to Purple Haze -x- BBSL and I want to know if she gonna make color -- It should !-- Might be too early yet and I don't even know if he growing some !-- That one gonna be something else !


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

Charlie don't want to clone !-- That's my boy CBD Crew's Indica-x- Valentine !-- The original is getting outta control !
I need a rooted cut so I can throw the big piece out !-- I ain't playing that -- I'm take me half dozen cuts and all I Need Is For 1 to root !-- My BOC male ( think I'll call him Hershey )- 
He revegged fast !-- Won't be long till I have to clone him !-
I was down and out about having to shut down the grow yesterday and then when I was in the fridge and saw my sack of seed sitting there !-- Made me feel much better !-- I bred some Texas Dank !-- I was tossing pollen left and right and U know I think I got what I was after !-- Got me some stuff to grow-- I do ! - Some 3-4 generations deep -- Stacked Dank !--


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 10, 2018)

Good morning OFC

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

Window shopping Super Critical CO2 extractors !-- There's more and cheaper than when I looked at that Super "C" extractor -- I'm leaning toward them but I believe there is a place for a Rosen Press too ! -- How did growing weed and the stuff U can do with it get so complicated ?- My first lesson in growing weed was throw your seed out the back door and don't mow !--I figured hash was made with magic!-- What did I Know?-- It seems it is a little more complicated than that !

Good day to U Burnin1 !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 10, 2018)

LOL Rose, Barney is sending you wags n licks.  I know everybody thinks their dog is the best but he really IS something else.(just not sure what yet) lol
Keef
I don't know how, but I overlooked the PH X BBSL!
I honestly didn't know I had them.   They're gonna be the next ones I start.
I have BB King, WI, NS, NL, SD, GT X BOC all with BBSL dads plus 1 jock horror x black jack.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

Gloman looks like U loaded for bear !-- Ain't a lesser one in the group !-- Snow Desiel-x- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- Big Pink !-- Let me know if she show some color !-- I'm hoping they all will but I've seen it so I know it's there !-- PH-x- BBSL same thing !-- There should be color !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 10, 2018)

Since they're in the greenhouse they may get far enuff along for color. Outside the weather usually dictates they get harvested a little early.  No worries tho. I have my 1st LED lights on the way and by the time harvest is over Ill have my new grow space set up. Very little outside growing in the future.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

Cuz -- They gonna finish in time !-- Just watch !-- Jack U growing fast finishing Indicas in that greenhouse !-- I do like indoors better -- Better control of everything !
I been planning all along to supply a weed pharmacy when Texas rolls over !-- If I don't get to I'll do just fine in the "grey" area !-Lots more people growing and they may catch the low hanging fruit ?-- That won't be me !--- Why not reach high as U can ?-- Anyway I spent my days as a young man in the manufacturing and U don't build everything at once then sell it all year long --U need a constant supply !-- Apply that to weed ?-- An 8 part rotation of 60 days finishers !-- but that ain't all I want to do !-- There's more on the shelves than weed and I wanna be able to do it all !- Things are changing !-- I suspect that when the Texas Congress convenes in January something will happen in the weed world !-- MMJ would be just fine for me !-- Then there will be a mad rush -- I hope by then maybe I be set back up in  some out of the way place !-- I want a warehouse but I can adapt -- double Bay garage -- barn -- I'm easy !-- When I begin to look for a place do U think telling a realtor U want a small house with a bigass outbuilding will give the true purpose away ?-- Maybe I get bold and tell them I'm looking for an out of the way place to grow dank ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 10, 2018)

Mixed up a batch of thc/cbd chocolate last night...I just ate the little bit that was left in the bowl about 9pm last night...I was still loopy this mornin when I got up...gonna have to sneak up on it to find the right dose...


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

RE --There is always the finding the dose part and that can make U do the Crab walk !-- (Walking sideways and holding on to stuff so U don't fall )-- Been there done that !- Often !- Most would start at a lower amount and work up to a dose -- I do the opposite !-- I start with too much and come down to a dose !-- I like it that way !-- Give me a bite of that chocolate !


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

Wish I was younger and had the means -- I'd be in Washington this weekend with my black football helmet attending the March!-- I saw one of the white supremacy boys on the news talking about being emboldened by the election of political name-- He told the reporter that with his election they won the culture war !-- Wonder what makes him think the war is over ?-- It's just getting started !-- My boys in black gonna be at the march but they ain't coming to protest !
Breaks over!- Back to work !--


----------



## thegloman (Aug 10, 2018)

Yo keef
Have you given any thought to buying a pc. Of dirt then put up a nice metal bldg?
Futurebuildings.com. Cheep, sturdy, low maintenance and you can dress them up real nice.
Interior insulation with steel roof won't let a heat signature thru.


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2018)

Another hot one done. Rose, I don't normally have to wear a chemical suit. It was just for cleaning up the chemical spill in Fresno. Still plenty hot. 1 of the guys that came to help is from Galveston. He lived in N'Orleans and lost everything in Katrina. Well he got a little taste of some mimosa, lol. He will never be the same.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

I hate me a dam Lawnmower !-- That's gonna hurt tommorrow!--
Gloman -- I am wide open about a place to grow !-- That would absolutely work !-- When I start looking I'll look at what's available -- Something I can maybe add a large grow to later !-- I'm easy !-- If I can find a 3 bedroom home I'll veg in one --Bloom in another and sleep in the 3rd !-- Whatever it takes !-- Oh !-- That's gonna be stiff tommorrow !-- I stink !-- Off to the shower !-- Dam lawnmower !
Umbra -- Thank U for hooking a brother from that misery up !-- U a good man !-- I too was in Katrina and I never had any mimosa !


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 10, 2018)

the first shoe to fall on Monsanto / glyphosate

A San Francisco jury has found in favor of a school groundskeeper dying of cancer whose lawyers argued that a weed killer made by the agribusiness giant Monsanto likely caused his disease.
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/jury-orders-monsanto-pay-290m-roundup-trial-n899811

and what did I hear about formaldehyde?

keep fighting!


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

Joe What happened to U scared me !-- I'm on the anticancer pill now ( cannacaps)!-- I had just seen that story before U posted that !-- There is a whole mess of lawsuits against Monsanto this opens the way for !-- Monsanto bout to get theyass sued off !


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

U think I'm too old for the space farce ?-- I guess a shotgun don't work in space ?-- I'd need me some kinda jacked up ray gun or something !-- Who we gonna be fighting again ?-- Dam space aliens ?-- If it'll bleed --I can kill it !--If it don't kill me first !


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

Got me dreaming about double clutching a space ship !-- I don't know how fast one would go but given the chance I would dam sure find out !-- They got afterburners ?- I'd use them if they do !-- Just stand on it !-- Space ships do got a gas pedal don't they ?-- Somebody got to run that space weed !-- I volunteer !-- Long as I got something that'll outrun the space cops !


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2018)

Maybe the space farce will find an earth like planet that maybe got some creatures that walk up right and got hands kinda like ours ?-- Then we could genetically modify that creature to produce a slave race to make our lives on that new world easier ?-- They could mine gold and do all sorts of hard task so we wouldn't have to!--Wouldn't be wise to make them smart as us --- Wait that's the same story of how we came to be according to the 6,000 year old  Sumerian tablets !-- Makes space stuff not so funny anymore !-- Good night !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 11, 2018)

Morning y'all!


----------



## ness (Aug 11, 2018)

Morning gloman, OFC.  Got the farming to do. (bong hit)


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello OFC

Smoky and hot today.  This smoke is up in the atmosphere and effecting much of the US.    
http://time.com/5364151/california-wildfire-smoke-east-coast/

I hope you all have a great day despite the heat and smoke.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2018)

Good morning, well it hit 106 yesterday but in the 90's today and my pot plants told me they are hot.  They just look like i feel, tired.  This morning is smokey and windy. 
I don't know how those poor firefighters make it.  Our world is on fire it seems. 
Gloman, what are you eating out of your garden today? 
Hi Ness, your plants looked nice. 
Hi everyone else. Bud, i hope the smoke is less for you. 
Keef, let me know how that double clutching a space ship.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 11, 2018)

Its a good day in the garden!
Picked tomatos, Watermelon and cantaloupe then dug up half a bucket of potatoes.   Can't eat it all so most goes to the homeless shelter.


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2018)

My (insert body part of your choice here )-- hurts !
Things gonna get tight on the smoke but I got my seed !
Rose's Nurse Larry - Bred to that Black Berry Snow Lotus I got from Giggy -- then a Box of Chocolate male from Umbra
Got wit it !-- (NL-x- BBSL)-x- BOC !-- This one is special !- - I'm not sure exactly what to expect but my educated guess say I nailed it on the terps !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2018)

I gotta watch the news tommorrow to see if they can keep Antifa off those Nazis in that March in Washington !-- My guess is they can't !- -- Be like watching a big sports event !
Try to get myself mobile so I can finish the yard this evening !-- Might take some more caps ?-- Hanging out with that NL-X-BBSL but I'm not moving so well yet !


----------



## ness (Aug 11, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning, well it hit 106 yesterday but in the 90's today and my pot plants told me they are hot.  They just look like i feel, tired.  This morning is smokey and windy.
> I don't know how those poor firefighters make it.  Our world is on fire it seems.
> Gloman, what are you eating out of your garden today?
> Hi Ness, your plants looked nice.
> ...



Afternoon Rose, thank you.  Don't tell me your getting that smoke from CA.  It's just horrible.  Just, wish it would rain and rain on all those firers.


----------



## ness (Aug 11, 2018)

Evening OFC.  This day just isn't going right.  So, I give in and having a bowl or two.  Time to kick back.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Sorry Ness.  I hope your evening goes better than your day has gone.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 12, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Ness I hope today goes better for you.
I'm all excited cuz my BB King and my jock horror x black jack are blooming hot n heavy! 
Talk about Timing!  I'm almost out of my GT x BOC X BBSL.  I don't like running out of weed.
All the others are starting but they won't be ready for at least a month n a half maybe 2.
Looks like they gonna be a butt load of bubble hash this year then high test rso caps.
Hope y'all have a great Sunday!


----------



## thegloman (Aug 12, 2018)

Here in the Midwest we never get good produce in the stores. I guess its cuz everything gets picked green then shipped here but when we grow our own its a real treat. Yesterday I had the first ripe cantaloupe I've had in a couple years. Today, watermelon!


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Good morning OFC

Thegloman:  Your harvest sounds delicious!


----------



## umbra (Aug 12, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2018)

I wish you guys could see this lemon tree in person, it is the biggest girl but also the way she grew cause i trained the one cane to go north. i do this outside, but have never had a plant this open and look at all those buds. A picture just doesn't do it justice.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Awesome Rose!!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2018)

I will hush in a minute, but i bet those "canes" are 4 feet long. I am 5' 4 and so is this plant. And the way it is growing all buds are under the led and not a lot of fan leaves to shade, so i am pretty excited. The main cola is growing between the two led's.  I am glad i flipped her when i did.  I am just shocked everytime i see her. Thanks for listening.


----------



## umbra (Aug 12, 2018)

I bet they fill in and look like baseball bats, lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 12, 2018)

You have the right to show off a beauty like that. That looks like a keeper for sure.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks Umbra and OF and Bud.  My bud asked me what those colas will turn out like and I said i have no idea.  My guess is long thin colas like chocolope?  It is amazing the lack of foliage but the amount of bud. Any suggestions to make her some rock hard nugs?


----------



## thegloman (Aug 12, 2018)

Rose,   She's Beauty!
Won't be long she gonna be packed, fat and sparkly!


----------



## thegloman (Aug 12, 2018)

Rose, I wonder if color of light spectrum could make a difference in bud development?
I THINK I read that more red and less blue make a more compact structure as the plant grows.  Would that work on buds?
I'm just high thinking but right now it makes sense to me.   (Sort of)


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2018)

I think i had fluffy buds last indoor on some they were too close to the light, or else that is just how chocolope grows.  These lights are wonderful, my kush was rock solid nugs.  Thanks for the thoughts gman. I am pretty tickled to see what she ends up looking like. woo hoo.


----------



## umbra (Aug 12, 2018)

I like fluvic acid to make the nugz rock hard


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2018)

I live !-- I did too much yesterday so been crippled up and had a bad attitude !-- Still got a bad attitude !--
Gloman it's about to get funky up in that greenhouse !-- That B.B. gonna push it right up to the frost but it'll finish or be close enough it won't matter !-- Let me know what kinda blueberry she got !-- Could be anything from blueberry muffin to fresh blueberry !-- U gonna like that !
Rose U bloomed under LEDs before haven't U ?-- That lemon gonna do U right !--
I never been around when someone else was trimming so I wanna ask what some might think is a stupid question ?-- I make caps out my trim so I don't want it watered down by fan leaves !-- I start by removing the fan leaves and trash them !-- Then I trim and use that for caps !-- What ya'll do ?-- Leave the fan leaves in the trim or what ?
Looks like I'm have a whole dozen or so seed from another accident-- (Squish -X-Oregon Lemon)-x-BBSL--x--BOC --
The last of the seed will be SR 91 -x- ( MZR-X-BBSL)--x-- BOC 
I'm ready to grow now  !
Working on some PH -- I had to lay up today but I'm moving more -When I can !-- I'll feel better and hurt less if I move more -- Just a mountain of pain between here and being better !-- Makes me a little crazy sometimes !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2018)

Gloman -- NS-X-BBSL ?-- Terp profile remind U of a forest heavy on pine --after a rainfall -- Tell me if I'm right ?
Jar aged ?-- It only gets better after when I've had it !--
Edit :-- it will not be pine dominate but that may be the back ground to forest ?-- Hard to explain !-- U describe it later !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 12, 2018)

I don't recall the taste of the NS X BBSL but it won't be long now.
The greenhouse is busting at the seams. Getting hard to get in there........but Ill manage. hehehe


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2018)

I know it's gonna be tough but just do the best U can G !-- They gonna put on some potent weight and they got the bones to handle it !--


----------



## thegloman (Aug 13, 2018)

Good morning OFC!
The air here is so thick you can cut it with a knife!  Temp isn't too bad but ya need  scuba gear to breath.
My camera isn't up to snuff but here's a couple pics to start the morning.
Y'all have a great day!




Keef this single plant is one of the SD x BBSL.   Too far off to tell about color yet.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 13, 2018)

Here's this mornings take from the garden.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Good morning guys

have a great day!


----------



## Budlight (Aug 13, 2018)

Good morning everyone just figured I would throw up a shot of the Pennywise  x Valentine Rose you really need to call this one the killer clown because she sure puts out killer size buds


----------



## Keef (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm here !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2018)

Look what we are doing. RSO baby.


----------



## Budlight (Aug 13, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Look what we are doing. RSO baby.View attachment 249915


I love RSO  I need to get back into making some


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2018)

Gloman, those maters, are they the  heirloom brandywine?  Everything looks yummy. 

Budlight, nice buds on  "pennytine" lol  So happy for you.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 13, 2018)

Why yes Rose, I'm surprised you can tell from the pics. They get huge. I love the tangy tomato flavor of them. I found its necessary to pick them before they get too ripe cuz they are so delicate and juicy. I've smashed a few picking.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2018)

@gloman, I love those. My master gardener friend made a salad once that was a brandywine, a white tomato and  a striped. They were just big slices on a plate with some basil and oil and vinegar, it was beautiful and tasted like summer.  She is a unique color, that pink and yes , so soft and heavy. I wish you could teleport that here now.


----------



## umbra (Aug 13, 2018)

I am growing black Russian and green tiger striped tomatoes


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 13, 2018)

Hey there fellow potheads...today must be Monday...got to get with all my kids and grand kids this weekend to celebrate birthdays that fell within the current and last month...there were several..we’re all in Cali but a bit scattered so we don’t get together near enough...also my youngest and my only sweet daughter...is gonna finally after some difficulty, have a baby!!! I got 6 grand chillin already but I don’t mind another....and there is a possibility of being born on my birthday!!!
My garden is fading fast...I picked some sad looking corn this evening and it was a bit on the tough side having let it go a bit long...this happens when you don’t stay home and pay attention...The pot garden is also ranging from doing well to stunted...oh well, I’ll be moving back inside in a couple months and things will be better...
I hope ya’ll are having a great ending of summer...it’s a little cooler this week but I see temp rising into next week again...
Rose, my mom used to serve my dads homegrown tomatoes just like that too...that is summer and tomatoes are about the only thing still going in my garden along with a second round of sweet peppers...


----------



## thegloman (Aug 14, 2018)

Rose
What do you use to recover your ethanol from rso?
Is that a counter top still?
I can't wait to get this crop in and make some too!
I have a flower tower/iso2 I use for that.


----------



## umbra (Aug 14, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Aug 14, 2018)

Hey umbra,
What are those black Russian maters like?   
Do they have a thin skin?  I almost chose them this year but I'm unfamiliar with them.
I like the tiger striped ones for salsa.


----------



## umbra (Aug 14, 2018)

the black maters are meaty. Not thin skinned, but not too thick. a deeper flavor. made eggplant parm last night with some of the maters. made a black sauce, lol.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 14, 2018)

Mmmm sounds good!


----------



## thegloman (Aug 14, 2018)

2RE
Its cool that you got to have a family get together!
As we get older, family time is appreciated So much more.
I like being a grampa even better than being a dad.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2018)

Good morning all, 
Yes, gloman, that is the Megahome water distiller and we get a lot of the booze back, it has paid for itself. I need to get the rso tested to see if there is booze in it. When left overnight it is hard so i will reheat it and put it in syringes.  My pot friend that this is going to has lung cancer and now melanoma in the eye. This will be a very big test for this medicine. He has been on it a couple of months and should be getting another mri so I will be hopeful to see his condition improve. A nicer man you wouldn't meet. Met him on here 9 years ago.  
Umbra those dark maters are good.  I kinda want a tomato sandwich right now. 

2RE, wow, a baby on your birthday. that would be very cool. You are a fun grandpa I bet. Stay home dude and take care of your garden, ya been gone all summer having fun. (do i sound jealous)  Sometimes i am so surprised we don't have grandkids.   My daughter by choice, a family friend that lived with us during her problem years had a new baby last week. I held it in the hospital for an hour. Nothing like that. Ya can't help but have a little hope for the world when you see a new life.

Sorry for the book i just wrote.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 14, 2018)

You are SO right Rose.
Something about a new born that gives us light for the future.
Seems like just yesterday my 1st. Granddaughter was still using a sippi cup.  Next month she's 21.
  I'm So sorry about your friend with the cancers.  I hope your medicine stops it and even kills it. For some it does, others no so much but even then the meds help a lot with symptoms.


----------



## Budlight (Aug 14, 2018)

Good morning everyone hope everyone’s off to an  excellent start this morning Rose I sure wish you could see my Instagram on what I do with the genetics that you give me throw up a quick pic of the blueberry Valentine she sure is a pretty one very potent to can’t underestimate this one


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2018)

Not seeing a future for myself -- If I find a future I'll be back !-- U really don't want to be around me right now !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Good morning you awesome people!

My Zkittlez is showing signs of going into bloom.  yay!




​Watering and feeding my plants this morning I broke 2 branches on 2 Blackberry Fire plants.  ugh




My Blackberry Fire is going into bloom as well.  woot!

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2018)

That looks amazing Bud. Tell me how to look at instagram and I will. I have never been on there. You can pm me if you want. That plant is so pretty.  I need to start more seeds and add her. Did you do the cbd indica/V too?


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Zkittlez


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2018)

I give up on trying to post pics here.  lol


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Blackberry Fire


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Finally!!   Sorry for the spam.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Budlight (Aug 14, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> That looks amazing Bud. Tell me how to look at instagram and I will. I have never been on there. You can pm me if you want. That plant is so pretty.  I need to start more seeds and add her. Did you do the cbd indica/V too?


 I did start some of the Indica fee but they turned out boys so I have to try them next time


----------



## thegloman (Aug 15, 2018)

Good morning OFC.
Today I begin constructing my new grow space.  I have a space 7'H x 5'W x 10'L. I'm hoping to have 3-4 fair size girlz in there for flowering.
Ill keep using my current grow area for veg.
I'm up against the 8 ball now in the greenhouse. The girlz out there are pushed up against the roof and sides. If I leave it they will develops bud rot. If I cut them they may be too far into flower to recover and I lose a lot of bud.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2018)

Can you move them outside and put a quick cover over them?


----------



## thegloman (Aug 15, 2018)

Unfortunately no.  They are in the ground and over 10'. lol
I've already chopped 4-5' off of them twice.
I'm thinking I may wait till I see rot then just do what has to be done.


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2018)

Good morning Rose, gloman, burnin1, Bud, Keef. OFC. 
Rose you have such a kind heart.  I sure hope your friend get better.  Burnin1 your plants are looking beautiful, so, are yours Bud.  Gloman are you growing Sativa's ? 
Yesterday, I slept just about the whole day.  I need to snaps some pictures.  My camera is breaking.  Have a well day OFC


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 15, 2018)

Good afternoon!

Got a break from the smoke so I am getting outside a bit today.  yay!

The grow space that I use  in my shop is 4x6x6 I think    I am wrapping it in new mylar and putting in a 2000watt led. I am  not sure if that is enough light for that area though.  If worse come to worse I break out my old 1000wat light and ballast or my 600 watt light and ballast.  I will probably get another LED soon. 
I want to set up  another grow and maybe use a grow tent for vegging, cloning or keeping a mother plant or a combination of those  ha ha
I cracked my last jar of sour diesel and now I want to grow some sativa.  Sour d grows long and lanky and smells strong in flower.
I am thinking of trying sour tangie when I start growing down there again..

The next time I try pictures I will try to do better.  It is so hard for me to see the pic I am taking when we I do it with an ipad. Gotta love old fashioned cameras.  ha ha





Have a GREAT day guys!


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 15, 2018)

FYI Aretha Franklin was admitted to hospice care.  I sure hope her last days are happy ones.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 15, 2018)

Ness
No, all my plants are hybrids that came from OFC.
NS, NL,WI, SD, BB King, all with the BBSL dads.
I'm growing in 100% organic forest product compost with a couple of compost tea starters.
No nutes at all.   I've never had plants like these before.
I'm guessing if someone in the good weather like west coast grew these legal outdoors they could easy get 2lbs. Per plant.
They litteraly look like trees.

Burnin 1
You got me wondering if I got enuff light now too. 
Ya know they say 1200w on mine but I have serious doubts that's really what it is.
LEDs are new to me so I guess I'm probably gonna have to buy more when I can swing it.
Like you tho, I have my old lights I can add too if needed.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 15, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> FYI Aretha Franklin was admitted to hospice care.  I sure hope her last days are happy ones.



I'm always a little sad when the icons from our time go down.
In my mind its hard to accept that they are getting old cuz I don't think of myself in real terms.  In my mind I'm still the same as always but in reality my number is getting closer too.


----------



## umbra (Aug 15, 2018)

Went out of town overnight on business. Had dinner with my boss and co workers. Somehow the conversation came around to me and I said I was the oldest person in the room. They all laughed and asked how old I was. So I told them I'm 60. No one thought I was more than 50, lol. Must be all the weed


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 15, 2018)

Not a great day today, our dog Bucky has stage 3 kidney disease, one of our dear old meals on wheels ladies died and another had an accident and needed stitches at the emergency room...Bucky spent the day receiving intravenously fluids and is now on a strict low protein diet...it is a bit cooler though...Cheers!


----------



## thegloman (Aug 16, 2018)

2RE
I'm sorry about Bucky.  I had a minpin mix that had that.
Had to give him IV daily.
Its the hardest thing to watch and old buddy go down.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Good morning guys

2Red:  I hope your day gets better as it goes along.   Sometimes life seems to hit us with everything at once.






Hang in there.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2018)

Good morning all,
 so smokey here again.
RE. so sorry about Bucky. How old is he?  It is so hard.
Bud has been sick. I kissed him. Now i have the sore throat and he is going to the doctor. Don't kiss people, just don't.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2018)

The Queen of soul has passed away.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/new...of-soul-dead-at-76/ar-BBM0Hau?ocid=spartanntp


R.I.P


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2018)

RIP the queen of soul. You made our country great. Thank you.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 16, 2018)

My new Grandbaby at about 7 weeks...
I trimmed my biggest regular plant today and am trying to start some clones...this will be my first attempt at cloning so we’ll see how it goes...I didn’t have any cloning gel or powder so I used honey...how long typically until I should start seeing roots? It’s too hot in my winter grow cab under the lights so I have them sitting on a sun porch just getting indirect light...


----------



## thegloman (Aug 17, 2018)

2RE
What a wonderfull thing!  To be honest tho, I can't ever actually see the baby in those scans. Never saw my own or anybody else's. I guess I just don't know what I'm looking at. lol
Never the less, congratulations Grampa!


----------



## thegloman (Aug 17, 2018)

Good morning OFC.
Well its been raining on n off since yesterday afternoon so not much to do outside today. (That don't hurt my feelings none) lol.
I checked in on the clones and for sure I have 2 Frank's gift and 5 NS X BBSL. Looks like my neighbor is in for some more clone gifts cuz I can only use a total of 4. I gave him some extras the last go around and it spoiled him.  Now he has an indoor grow going all the time.   (Its contagious!)


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hot this morning, Already 83 degrees at 8:30am  yuck

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2018)

Good morning, WE GOT RAIN and wind to blow the smoke away for a minute. I need to go back out and trim my pot plants up from the bottom again. I haven't been able to go out in over a week.
RE, congrats, but I hate to tell you she is having a baby frog. I saw it with my own eyes.  I am an x ray tech, i know these things.  I don't know a thing about ultrasound obviously.  Happy for you .
Gloman, you are a gardener pusher, making people grow clones and changing their life. 

Hi Ness, Hi Keef, come back when ya can, we miss ya.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Keeeeef!   We miss you buddy!


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> 2Red:  I hope your day gets better as it goes along.   Sometimes life seems to hit us with everything at once.
> 
> ...


LOL, that's to funny.


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning, WE GOT RAIN and wind to blow the smoke away for a minute. I need to go back out and trim my pot plants up from the bottom again. I haven't been able to go out in over a week.
> RE, congrats, but I hate to tell you she is having a baby frog. I saw it with my own eyes.  I am an x ray tech, i know these things.  I don't know a thing about ultrasound obviously.  Happy for you .
> Gloman, you are a gardener pusher, making people grow clones and changing their life.
> 
> Hi Ness, Hi Keef, come back when ya can, we miss ya.


Evening Rose, OFC.  I was busy transplanting yesterday.  Today, I'm kicking back.  It's 6:30 I don't know where the day went.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 18, 2018)

Hey ya’ll, I guess I’m thinking about the changes I see in myself as I get older (kinda started lookin a lot like my dad)but in the beginning is when change really occurs fast...yeah it kinda looks like a bug to me, my daughter calls it her “Jelly bean”...
Cheers y’all!!!


----------



## ness (Aug 18, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Day is young and I don't know where to start.  A bowl and a cup of joe sounds good.


----------



## ness (Aug 18, 2018)

ness said:


> Good morning OFC.  Day is young and I don't know where to start.  A bowl and a cup of joe sounds good.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 18, 2018)

Good morning OFC!
Ness, you got some nice looking babies there!
I have some new girlz starting too.  I'm liking this cloning thing, now that I'm having pretty good luck with them.  I have Frank's Gift and NS X BBSL starting now and ill do a 4-5 plant rotation probably about every 4mo.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2018)

Good morning all. RE, i am so happy for you guys.  i know what you mean about changes in looks, i see my older sister in my face all the time, it doesn't make me happy. LOL I hope i didn't offend calling the jellybean a frog. 

Ness, those look great.

We got some work done outside yesterday, that felt great. It is a beautiful summer morning with a hint of chill in the air. High of 93 today so cooling off. ha.
Umbra, how goes it with you? How is the lemon tree? Is she a tree like mine? My indoor is bigger than my outdoor, weird huh. She had a slow start and was a bit picky about her soil .
I have a "pennytine" that is beautiful indoors.  She will make nice  meds.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 18, 2018)

Good morning!

Those beautiful plant pics inspire me.


----------



## umbra (Aug 18, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all. RE, i am so happy for you guys.  i know what you mean about changes in looks, i see my older sister in my face all the time, it doesn't make me happy. LOL I hope i didn't offend calling the jellybean a frog.
> 
> Ness, those look great.
> 
> ...


Rose, the lemon tree and everything else is in limbo. working 12 hour days 6 days a week. fighting with 3rd party who does the medical evaluations, and prepping for colonoscopy next week. I spend more time in the bathroom than in the grow space. Working in the heat takes its toll on me. Recovery takes longer. Plants will probably be dead by the time I get to them.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2018)

Oh no, that is horrible. 6 days at 12 hours? I would be dead too. You poor hard worker you.  I have a tip, put your grow in your bathroom. ha kidding. Is there an end in site?  I would say you passed the fit test. I would be dead with your plants. Rest please.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2018)

Just passing through thought I better let U guys know I'm still alive and kicking !-- I'm packing my bloom equipment up -- Can't bring myself to shut veg down yet -- Still hoping for a miracle in the form of a place to move it without having to give up some these girls I can't replace !-- All in all I'm holding my own !-- When this is over I'll be able to get me a place to grow -- It's the getting from here to there that is my problem !-- In the long term I'm good it's the short term I don't have an answer for yet !-- I'll be back around but with the head injury I ricochet around emotionally !-- I'm getting a handle on it slowly !-- I get a place to grow I'll be fine !-- Anyone need to get hold of me talk to the Gloman -- He can find me pretty quick !
Later my peeps !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 18, 2018)

That is my intention. We are doing upgrades as Crush season is starting. The upgrades will take another 3 or 4 weeks and Crush should be over by Thanksgiving, lol. I saw that they  were expecting 547,000 tons of grapes at this 1 facility and there are 4 others larger facilities than this 1. That's a lot of wine.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2018)

I had my seed out taking stock !-- OFC has hooked me up over the years -- I lost my Master Kush which was the only thing I was growing that I bought -- I get it back one day -- I like some Master Kush -- So everything I'm growing came from U guys or descended from it !-- I been trying to avoid what may be an  awkward situation !-- I'll probably end up near Austin and if all works right and I can do a Commercial grow -- Somebody might have to compete with monsters born and bred under his nose on his site !-- Like I said -- AWKWARD !-- I'll catch up in a few days!-- Still haven't read the post I missed !-- Gotta go got stuff to do !
Umbra I'm bottling wine today !-- Got 6 --750 mil bottles on the stove killing the yeast!-- It be what it be now !-- Needs some age on it !--


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 18, 2018)

Guys, there have been times in my life I have had to shut down my grows due to health, work schedule, moves, ect.   Take care of yourselves first.   Life is too short to stress about the little stuff.  You will grow again.  

Umbra:  I have had that procedure.  The worst part of it is the night before drinking that vile putrid stuff that cleans you out.  I wish you all the best.

Keef:  Been worried about you.  Thanks for checking in with us.

Oh by the way Keef.  Maybe you should copyright your brand name as Keef before other imposters move in on you.


----------



## umbra (Aug 18, 2018)

Every week, 2 co workers come out to Cali to help with the upgrades. 1st week I hooked a brother up with some of my work. Last week I hooked up a guy from South Carolina with some of my shine, wink, wink. He never heard of green dragon, and since mine is amber and not green, I just called it shine.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 18, 2018)

umbra said:


> Every week, 2 co workers come out to Cali to help with the upgrades. 1st week I hooked a brother up with some of my work. Last week I hooked up a guy from South Carolina with some of my shine, wink, wink. He never heard of green dragon, and since mine is amber and not green, I just called it shine.



Hehehe!
You bad umbra!  I'm sure you told him what was in it tho.
It don't take much of that to make ya howl at the moon.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2018)

(Squish -x- Oregon Lemon )- x- BlackBerry Snow Lotus ---
Lordy what have I done ?-- Headband is called that because they thought Jock Strap wasn't a good marketing ploy !-- Some people like that kinda stuff ?-- She sooo Funky !-- Wonder what her seed by BOC gonna produce ?-- Oh ! That stinks ! -- Potent ashell !-- I got seed to her put up !-- Night Shade -x- BBSL whoa ! -- I'm keeping that one !-- I got seed to  over 2 dozen crosses I made -- Stacked Dank !- Only question is terp profile -- 
Green Dragon Shine !-- That's funny Umbra !- That alcohol take it straight to the head !
Burnin 1-- I ain't ready to put a label on it -- I still make some vinegar on occasion !-- Don't think I haven't thought about combining wine and weed !-- Green Dragon is just to potent for most so I wanna make some don't hit U like a brick wall and is pleasant to drink !
Enough !-- I got stuff to do and I'm hanging out with ya'll -- Back to work !-- I just want to get this behind me and move on!-- Seems I developed a passion for growing dank !--


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2018)

Good to hear ya keef.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 18, 2018)

We took Bucky in to the vet and they hooked him up to a drip to get him rehydrated...about 8 hrs a couple new prescriptions and $300 and he is feelin pretty good...nice to see his energy levels up...running around like a puppy...I may hook myself up to that bag...


----------



## thegloman (Aug 18, 2018)

2RE
I'm SO happy for you that Bucky is feeling better.
Its expensive to take him in every couple days for IV.
Can you arrange with your vet for you to do it at home?


----------



## umbra (Aug 18, 2018)

thegloman said:


> Hehehe!
> You bad umbra!  I'm sure you told him what was in it tho.
> It don't take much of that to make ya howl at the moon.


I had a bunch of fruit and mixed it with the shine. He never tasted the weed. I proofed down to 120 from 190.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 18, 2018)

thegloman said:


> 2RE
> I'm SO happy for you that Bucky is feeling better.
> Its expensive to take him in every couple days for IV.
> Can you arrange with your vet for you to do it at home?


Yes, we got the it bag and instruction to do this at home, so that is the plan...


----------



## ness (Aug 19, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Keef hang in there things always seem to work out.  I hope you can fine a place with space.  Your going to make a killer of a grow when it's up and running.  
Rose, what ya up to, today?  Farming LOL.  Rose where are our smiley faces?  My computer is starting to show signs of braking down.  And, Luna ate my cam. charger.  Yes, she use her nose to get in a big storage tub and got my cam bag out.  Luckily my cam. was on the kitchen table but she got the charger.




This is Luna she a little bugger. 
 .


----------



## ness (Aug 19, 2018)

Good morn everyone, It's  8am, I'm getting a late start this morning, I got to get motivate.  I'm going to snap some picture of the mother plants (SR and WH) I put them outside in the green house (but it white).  They are in bloom.  It's been rainy here these last few days.(bong hit)


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 19, 2018)

Good morning OFC, well I finally feel like I'm back in the grove.  Put 8 seeds into cups  (thank you Rose) and now we start back into growing,,,,,I'm so happppppy could be the vape and coffee helping 

keef did you every consider doing some consulting work.  My brother, who is a 65yr old Manic Depressant, will not use a computer and has been smoking weed since he was 14 but never knew anything about growing. When he got me into smoking about 8yrs ago we decided to try growing. I connected to MP and we were off,  He lived in a small apartment and had no place to grow himself so I volunteered a space in my basement that i turned into a small grow area.  I would download everything I could find , print it out and give it to him to devour, he become a grow junkie. After a time I needed to grow myself and he needed to move on.   Now he has 3 or 4 growers he works with helping with set up feeding and eventually harvesting.  I still send him any info I garner from here and he puts it into his master plan ( its all in his head, scares the hell out of me at times.)  

Just a thought that might help or not   Life is to short to stay down very long.
"Smoke em if you got em"


----------



## umbra (Aug 19, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Wake n bake Sunday. Fresh hot cup of Joe and tokin on cookie cube and some Jersey OG. Enjoy the day everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 19, 2018)

good morning, nice to see all of you. Umbra, this is your mother talking, did you rest young man? I hope you are ok.

RE, do you need some tincture for your dog? it would be my pleasure.

SmokinG, awesome.  what did you plant.? Keef, that is a good idea. He has a lot in his head too .

Ness, what a beautiful dog. Man, you have really come a long way in your growing, good for you.  The smilies are very lacking here. See the smilie face on the left on the second line up top of the post? that is the smilies.
That's all we have so far.

It was fun to work outside yesterday. The plants are in flower. woo hoo. Need to pop more cbd's.


----------



## umbra (Aug 19, 2018)

I went to bed at 9


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 19, 2018)

.


SmokinG, awesome.  what did you plant.? Keef, that is a good idea. He has a lot in his head too .

 So in the cups are 3 Indica X valentine?  2 Cindy ?  2 nurse larry and 1 old Fem Blue dream ( might not be any good over 1 1/2 yrs old?  But who knows. 

I


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Good morning you awesome people!  Hot outside but my girls seem to be holding up well.
Got a late start to my day.  I have a doob rolled up so time to get down to it.




Have a GREAT day!


----------



## Budlight (Aug 19, 2018)

Good morning everyone just thought I’d show pretty picture of my cookie thumper hope everyone’s having a good day


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks Bud for sharing such a frosty pic on a hot day.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 19, 2018)

More garden love!
Where's the bacon?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 19, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> RE, do you need some tincture for your dog? it would be my pleasure.


Thanks Rose...He seems to be reacting positively to the medication he’s on now and last time he got into the pot, it didn’t go well...he got quite blasted....recovered just fine the next day though...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 19, 2018)

RE, My dog tincture is 80 cbd and doesn't make them stoned. Just a thought, some folks on here are pretty tickled at how it helped theirs. 
The smoke is so bad here it smells like we just lit a fire in our house, all day. I guess the air quality is supposed to be low like 30 or something and we are at 200.  This is the worst i have ever seen. I will be getting masks tomorrow with the other 400,000 people here.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Good morning guys!

Rose:  I too am tired of breathing smoke.  The two local fires burning by me are almost contained.  The smell of smoke and overcast remain.  I sure would like to see some rain here on the west coast.

It's Monday.




Try not to  let stuff get to you. 

Have an awesome day you awesome people!


----------



## Budlight (Aug 20, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> RE, My dog tincture is 80 cbd and doesn't make them stoned. Just a thought, some folks on here are pretty tickled at how it helped theirs.
> The smoke is so bad here it smells like we just lit a fire in our house, all day. I guess the air quality is supposed to be low like 30 or something and we are at 200.  This is the worst i have ever seen. I will be getting masks tomorrow with the other 400,000 people here.


 It’s been like that here for the last week Rose I was going to pull the carpet and scrubbers from the grill and put them in the house So the kids have some better air to breathe   The wild fires this year are just crazy


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2018)

That looks like my cat up there. ha.  we have maroon color warning. I don't know what comes after that. I think death. ha.
Here is a pic of the lemon tree in my bathroom that is the same height as me.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2018)

Bud, i like your kitty and chicken up there.   The sun yesterday afternoon.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Beautiful pic Rose!  Thanks!
 I too have a black and white cat that looks like that.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2018)

That is one tough kitty. Ours takes on the poodle and sometimes wins. I love the black and white kitties.


----------



## umbra (Aug 20, 2018)

Feel like crap from the prep. stomach is all over the place. smoking a bowl to settle everything down a bit. 2 new co workers today. going to work from home tomorrow. no solid food for next couple days, clear liquids. vodka is a clear liquid right?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2018)

My gf took her prep with vodka. She told her doctor too. lol  I hope it is over soon for ya Umbra. I am smoking some "bluetine" it is good. wish you had some.
Good night ofc.


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Things aren't going so well !-- Best wishes to all you've been true friends to me !
It was a righteous dream I had !


----------



## umbra (Aug 21, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2018)

Good morning all. Umbra how goes it? 
Keef, you are a survivor. Don't give up.
I am going to go have a crown this morning. It is a new dentist and i am kinda nervous. My last dentist for 40 years retired.  Then i am having a tooth implanted. WHAT??? that is next. 
It is still hazardous to go outside here. Getting sick of this. I am going to go get the right kind of mask for smoke.   I hope it is better where you all are.


----------



## Budlight (Aug 21, 2018)

Good morning everyone  Rose I sure hope the dentist goes well today and you can blame a lot of this smoke on the BC government for being cheap and grounding  there a fire fighting plane they did this three years ago and if you noticed the last three years have been really smoky they say the plane is too big and uses too much fuel but yet it has put out the most of forest fires ever recorded I think they need to get their heads out of their asses and put that plane back up in the air and stop killing off the environment and everyone in it


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Good morning OFC
Crowns are not as bad as they used to be Rose.  I had a couple this year.  My dentist has a 3D printer thingie that makes a new crown in about an hour.  No more temporary crowns put on until your permanent crown comes back from being made.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi guys, thanks for the good words, i did fine. The new dentist used to be a pediatric dentist so we were compatible.  I will do the implant next month. Expensive much? holy cow.


----------



## Budlight (Aug 21, 2018)

Rose you might want to look into getting that implant done over in Mexico there is some pretty amazing dentist over there and at the price of what you’d probably pay for that implant where you’re at you and Bud would probably get a vacation and your implant done For the same price I think that’s what I’m going to do


----------



## umbra (Aug 21, 2018)

Before they used the 3D printer to make implants and crowns, they used a cnc milling machine designed to do it. The 1 I repaired was made in Germany. 
Bud you are absolutely right about implants and Mexico. I worked with a couple people who have gone to Mexico for implants.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey all, little embarrassing question.  I have 8 out of 9 seeds sprouting. I'm putting under a couple of cfl but I can't remember when and then when to move into veg tent? I was fine until 75 hit now everything's going to pot.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey Rose, a few years back I spent 3 months in a little village up in the mountains of Ecuador, had all my old fillings replaced and an extraction and a complete cleaning.  I don't believe the whole procedure was more than a few hundred dollars and had a wonderful vacation as well, room and board in a BB is real cheep.  Just a thought.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2018)

Good morning all,
Granpa, let the seedlings grow for a couple of weeks. What light do you use for veg? 
I would love to go to ecuador! LOL, my nephew spent time there in the peace corps.  I only have one implant so I think i will stay here. But thanks you guys.  
Smoke isn't as horrible as the last few days. I am sending bud to get those special masks. A girl needs to garden.  Lets smoke some pot.

_ 
_


----------



## thegloman (Aug 22, 2018)

Rose
How awefull!  Having to wear a particle mask just to be able to garden is the PITTS!


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2018)

OFC -- I'm still alive and kicking -- It's just that my crazy got loose and I don't like people to see that side of me -- Hopefully I'll get it back under control and be back around soon enough !-- I still haven't caught up on the post-- Rose I got 6 implants on the bottom that hold a bottom place !-- Works just fine -- but they were expensive !-- Got enough metal in my head that if I hold it just right I can pick up a Mexican radio station!-- Ya'll keep the faith -- I'm trying to get my crazy under control !-- Ain't not one of us that don't have problems !-- Watch Grandpa and make sure he knows when and what to do !-- Getting old is a beech !-- I used to have a fine mind !- Look at me now !-- Don't look so fine anymore !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Good Mornng OFC

Rose I had a crown removed the root pulled and a new post screwed into my jaw a couple months ago.  When it happened I forgot what tooth he was doing.  I thought he was doing just a crown on another tooth.   I realized what happened afterwards. ha ha  I always ask for a prescription for one adavan(sp) before I go and have any major stuff done. I always walk in and walk out of the dentists with a smile because of that.  I think the combination of the adavan  and the cannabis make me forget stuff sometimes but I sure don't stress at the dentist.  They tell my smile is contagious.  

Keef  hang in there. We are all getting older.  

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm hanging best I can Burnin1-- Having a support group like this is priceless !-- I been hurting in mind and body for awhile -- I told a dentist once "We not gonna hurt each other are we ?"- He wouldn't see me again !-- Adivan ?-- They used to give me all sorts of stuff -- What we're those "Bars" they used to give me ?-- They take an x-ray of my head and ask me what helps ?-- I'm glad I quit all that stuff and the drinking too !-- Straight and sober except for weed !-- I owe some people some seed -- Don't let me forget !
Today It is hellhot and the body hurts --everywhere -- 
I hate to do it but I guess I gotta tear down veg if we gonna sell the house -- I don't like it !-- I do got some monsters in seed form so I can start over -- Growing stuff I bred !-- This too shall pass but it don't help the now !-- Still for some reason -- I got an angel watching out for me !-- I'll try to be around more often my mind just hasn't been working right ! -- Thanks again for the support -- I'll get thru this somehow !-- My new grow system is already built in my mind !-- low angled "Drip and Drain" tables -- Gonna build them outta wood and then seal the wood -- No exposed water so I don't need a dehumidifier -- These lights will work for now but I need an upgrade !-- Time to start growing bigger plants in a real grow !-- Aero works great for cloning and I'll probably keep cloning that way !-- 
I just need go get better control of my mind and get up and back to it !
Later !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Keef: Whatever you tear down you can build back even better. Your knowledge, your seeds and your grow set up will get you going again soon after you move.

It will be awesome.


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks Burnin1-- I know it's true !-- I see the defects in my present system and know how to fix them -- I was more into breeding me something to grow than the growing itself !-- Lots of top notch seed passed thru my hands for awhile there and I kept a share-- I bred the best to the best leaning heavy on Indicas !-- U breed dank to dank U get dank !-- My plan has always been to get my foot in the door when Texas rolls over and I wanted something I could be proud of !-- I had hoped to partner with a suit !-- Few of them have grow skills and business skills !-- Then of course there is the OFC !-- My resume if U will ?-- I wanted to get set up before this and put some stock up but it didn't happen that way -- I'm still working on finding my "Suit" -- Set it up where there is no paper trail between us to protect them -- Then when they blow the whistle I can bring the plants to the legal grow !-- The back up plan is to grow and supply a couple dealers if all else fails !-- I can grow well enough and I certainly have the genetics and back in the day I had 3 dealers I supplied with weed I brought in -- Some may think I reach too high but I know what I got !-- Texas born and bred and they can hold thier own against all comers !
I'm down now but I been here before !-- I get back up soon as I can!-- Some would think I'm too old to start a second career but all I got for them is a middle finger !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2018)

Burnin1 - I don't know how to post those music links like ya'll do but I been listening to "Land of Confusion"-- by Disturbed !---I like the video too !
Is it too soon to say I was right about political name ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2018)

Still packing my bloom -- U know if I used all my boxes for cloning ?-- 25 -34 grow holes in each and I got 12 boxes ? -- That should be enough clones at a time no matter who U are !-- I been basically running a nursery and bloom without a real veg !- I look forward to a real grow --- I wanna fill up a warehouse !
Try to find another grower in Texas with something like the OFC who got his back and the genetics I got ?-- Ain't one ! -- That's what gives me hope that I can get in the door when Texas rolls over !-- I'm not gonna just put my foot in the door -- I'm kick it off the hinges !-- Shouldn't surprise anyone around here--U know how cocky I can get ?


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Keef: it is easy now to post videos from youtube.  Click on the share button to bottom right in the video.  A window will pop up. Click on the copy button in the window.  The come here and paste.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 23, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
I been setting up my new grow space. This should give me enuff room to keep self sufficient.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2018)

Woohoo  gloman, that is nice. It is fun isn't it? 
Good morning all.
 another day of bad air. 
Hope your all well and as high as you should be.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi Guys

Wow nice grow space Gloman!   How exciting to set up a new grow area.

Keef:  Don't let the little stuff get to you.





Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2018)

Sorry OFC -- I'm locked in the Rage and don't know if I can reel it back in this time !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2018)

It is your choice Keef. 
Here i woke up thinking, we gotta get keef lifting some  weights 2-3 times a week. You got work to do, you got a new life, your gonna need new muscle. I was older than you and in about as bad shape when i started Keef.
Your not too old to reinvent your life, i am sure everyone here has had to do it at some point.  Lecture over. love ya man.

I hear this is the last day of the smoke. I am ready.   Could someone do a rain dance please?
I am scared to mention this, but my outdoor grow looks nice and ...whispering.... _no bugs!!!!  _ None i have seen yet. Bud is spraying dr zymes weekly.   I wish you guys knew bud, he is the nicest guy.


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2018)

the anal probe thing went well. no polyps or flat lesions. doc showed me pix of my colon, lol. back to long hot days at work. actually today was pretty light. trying some new products to fight the bug war, lol. bioinseciticide Grandevo and surfactant Southern AG spreader


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Sorry guys but I am get a little sick of the negative bullsh*t being spewed here on this website by an admin.  Being laughingly called mr politeman for being kind is pretty f*cked up.  People come here to learn, grow and share.  Not be made fun of for being nice.   I will come back to this forum when and if I cool down.  Otherwise have a nice life.


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2018)

Burning, you add much to this site. Who you are doesn't change, because someone doesn't understand you. Let it roll off your back, because you are where you want to be.


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2018)

oh and Hackerman is not admin. A joker maybe, but not admin. He can code, but def not admin


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 23, 2018)

I don’t believe mr Hack is an admin...sometimes he has that in his head though and can be a bit crude...I believe you can put him on your ignore list...you post a lot of usable info so don’t go away...also “polite” is a good thing in my book and you are!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2018)

Burning, I love having you here . I don't know what happened. let me go look.

Hackerman usually behaves himself, he is not a moderator and yes you can block him.  

As you can see burnin we are all pretty fond of you. comeback.


----------



## Budlight (Aug 24, 2018)

Burnin1  you are definitely a positive asset to our group and our group isn’t very big so I sure hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Sorry guys.  I overreacted.  Many things going on with me and my health right now affecting my emotions.  I will be back,   Thank you so much for caring. You guys rock.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 24, 2018)

This is the only site I ever respond to, reason is because almost everyone is always their to help out with good ideas or just good words or more.  
Hope things work out for you burnin1.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 24, 2018)

Morning again OFC , I guess I didn't loose all my abilities, well maybe some.....haha
Here is where I am with "Rosebuds" seeds, 9 out of 9 up.
All under a couple of CFl's then I'll use my new king1200 to veg.


----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Aug 24, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Its a lovely drizzly day here in the heart land.  Rose I wish I could send some out your way to quench those fires and wash away all the smoke. 
S.G.
Let us know how you like your new king 1200w LED.
I just got the same one. In 1 day under it my clones have pepp'd up. I too was using cfl's.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 24, 2018)

I will move them under the King 1200 in about a week? ( if I remember what I'm doing.)
I bought this on the recommendation of Hammy as a good way to get into LEDs.  Will keep you informed gloman.
Thanks


----------



## Budlight (Aug 24, 2018)

Happy Friday everyone hope you guys all have an awesome day


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2018)

Good morning all,
My computer seems to be locked up.Using bud's lap top. Our son is on his way. I may go buy a tablet. but how would i type. Half the keys on this don't work. Have a fab friday, and granpa, love your seeds popping


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 25, 2018)

health affecting your emotions, yes I know that feeling. (ba-du-dah)

too bad what remains of my brain (way over exaggeration, but brain cancer/surgery gives me the pass  ) always slips into the angry, mad, annoyed (and much worse), side of things 

----

I find myself saying "this, RIGHT NOW,  is as good as it gets" and at first it sounds morbid and sad but its realistic and yet not too painful way to remind myself of, well, MY reality.

and then I go for a drive.
wish I could take you all, one at a time.... it'd be a slow process... 

Life goes Fast
Drive FASTER!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 25, 2018)

Just threw my two autogirls in the trash...I noticed a few spots that were looking dry and also a few buds had just fallen off...on closer inspection they were very bug eaten and full of caterpillars...it looked almost like bud rot but it was just bug eaten...I have one more regular growing outside. A CBDCrew x Valentine...I’m gonna just let it go until it shows it’s sex as there are no other plants near...I’ll be starting something inside here very soon...


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2018)

OFC I wish I could say I'm holding my own but I'm not -- I need to be someplace else and get lost in growing again before it's too late for me !-- This place bring me too much sadness !-- 
Rose if I make it thru this I'm get healthy again!-- The body I can rebuild -- but-- My mind has taken a mighty  blow and I'm lost !-- I need hope and I'm fresh out !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2018)

It's like a roller coaster but I'm doing better today !-- Don't write me off just yet !-- They say if it don't kill U it will only make U stronger !-- If that's true I should be a superman by now !-- 
RIP -- John McCain !-- I salute U !-- A true American hero ! The turd in the white house is not fit to shine your shoes !


----------



## umbra (Aug 26, 2018)

Good morning OFC. It has cooled down tremendously. Lots to do today.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 26, 2018)

Good morning ofc...is this fall or is this just a trick?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 26, 2018)

He was diagnosed just after I was finished with my chemo.
And now, here I stand as he is laid to rest.

guess I'll dab-up and go for a drive in FUCC (and think)

perspective


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2018)

Joe, I hope you live  a long time. What a deal to have to live with but I sure am glad you are. Your corvette may save you.   Are you still doing oil?  Do you think Mr Mccain did?  Maybe just cbd. Rick simpson says you need thc to kill most cancers.  You are a hero of mine Joe.

Good morning all. Yes, cool weather and CLEAN AIR!!! 

Bud, are the fires out up there? Burnin, what you smoking? 

I am cleaning out our bedroom, hauled 2 HUGE bags out of our closet.  I am not done either. how did we get so much stuff?


----------



## mrcane (Aug 26, 2018)

Good day here in PNW, cool and cloudy  smoke has cleared up some so we better start puffin..
I be puffin on some Nurse Larry...
Dropped some fem.seeds a couple weeks ago from Nirvana didn't get very good germination two Blackjack came up nice, another five papaya could not get any to germinate.. They did give me a one time only
$20. Credit. .so I reorder some more papaya and some Girl scout cookies. .I did have great luck in the past with papaya and loved the smoke. .Please enjoy your day ..Peace!!


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2018)

Heat index of 110 or so today !-- Seed ?--I gotta get my mind right and send some out !-- If Joe can beat cancer surely I can find a path forward ?-- I ain't got no cancer and don't want none !-- This place is a mess I need to do some cleaning myself Rose -- Been trying to get the yard mowed -- It hadn't been mowed since spring and was way high and thick -- 1st day in a while I'm semi functional -- A mime is a terrible thing to lose !-- It will be good to get back to growing - I still got a little bit of a grow but it has been neglected-- I can rebuild it bigger and better and got the seed to do it !-- I haven't been sleeping well and actually had a nap today -- I feel better !-- Now to climb myself up outta this mental funk and be real again !--


----------



## ness (Aug 26, 2018)

Afternoon OFC.  Been ill.  Still not feeling so good but I got to get up and move. 
Keef here is what became of your beans.
The mother's





Not a very good picture this is WI X BBSL


----------



## ness (Aug 26, 2018)

Also, WI X BBSL


----------



## ness (Aug 26, 2018)

These are WI on the left and SR-91 on the right.   I just put them outside.


----------



## ness (Aug 26, 2018)

These, are the ones growing in the coco chips.


----------



## ness (Aug 26, 2018)

All in all my plants are hanging in there.  Well, Luna eat my cam charger.  Battery is dead.  I have to replace it.  Soon I hope.  It's been over cast all day but the Hum. is high.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 26, 2018)

Ness you go Girl, looking nice. Hope that you feel better soon ...
Keef snap out of it 110* to dam hot for anything...


----------



## ness (Aug 26, 2018)

Wishing everyone a well night.  It time to watch a little football.


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm snapping Cane !- I'm just old and slow and snapping back takes longer !-- Looking good Ness !-- Make me proud to see them girls !-- U gonna like both those !-- I think U the only one growing that SR91-X BBSL !-- They all serious weed !-- Gloman growing that WI-X-BBSL !-- I tell U what Ness U get better and I'll do the same !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2018)

Gloman which one of them did U say could reach 20 feet ?-- I know U took about 4 feet off twice but I don't remember which one!-- They can all handle some weight !--


----------



## mrcane (Aug 26, 2018)

My compost pile is doing well.


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2018)

Ness not that it matters but that is not SR91-X BBSL-- Momma was SR91 but dad was born to a Mazar-i-Shariff ( of Lebonese Blond Hash fame ) mom and was fathered by the BBSL ----So --- SR91 -x- ( Mazar -x- BBSL ) would be a true description!-- It should be a Giant indica !

Edit : -- Cane I can't see a compost pile that weed got it covered up !


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 26, 2018)

our fire-pit grew this.  there were 4 before but not quite like this one.


----------



## ness (Aug 27, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Up and at this morning. Thank you mrcane, nice looking bush you have growing up there.  I sprayed for bugs Sat.  I got to take a sample and look to see what's going on.   Joe420Camel.  That's a monster your growing.   Rose what ya up to.  I'm all most done for the day.  Than it's relaxation.


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Me and other Keef been on a grand adventure this morning !-- Went to local Norml chapter office !-- That was hard to do !-- Sure ashell wasn't going to use my real name !-- Anyway time to chill that was kinda stressful !-- I been wanting to do that for awhile and finally built up the nerve !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2018)

My pulse is still high from that little trip !-- The whole purpose was just to let them know I was around !-- Maybe when the time comes I'll set up some kind of local grow forum ?-- Somebody got to teach these knuckleheads how to grow ?-- What do U think the chances are they was on this site as soon as I walked out the office ?-- Hey Guys  !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 27, 2018)

Well my girl is lookin a little boyish this morning...


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2018)

Maybe so RE !-- U better chop that boy before he open up them flowers !-- It's always a little disappointing to see that unless U looking for a boy to breed !

Houston ---- The Eagle has landed !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2018)

RE --At least U know what U got !-- This one lady a long time ago wanted to know what she was doing wrong -- She said some of her plants made real seedy bud and some didn't make any at all -- Someone told her U need to go do some research then come back and tell us !-- I thought that was kinda rude but I just didn't know what to say --I thought -- U can't grow unless U can sex !-- and - U can't sex if U can't grow ?-- -- That the kind of stuff give me a headache !-- 2 things can be true at the same time !-- Ask Rudy ?-- He say - The truth ain't the truth but it is ! -- Makes perfect sense to me !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 27, 2018)

Long day in wine country, lol. Glad it has cooled some. 1st beer went down real fast. have tickets for smashing pumpkins tonight in Oakland. Not going to make it, gave them to my son. Time for another beer and couple of hits of mimosa


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2018)

What up Umbra ?-- Home made beer ?-- The good stuff ?-- One day U and RE gonna have to teach me how to make beer -- I don't drink anymore and never liked beer anyway but lots do !-- Brewing just gets under your skin like growing does -- I'd be afraid of any Green Dragon that U made !-- I learnt a long time ago -- U a madman and I mean that with respect -- I've grown some of what you've bred !-- U don't play !-- I call it "The Umbra Frost" -- terps gonna be all different -- but -- The Frost gonna be there !-- Green Dragon would make me crazy ?-- Nevermind !-- I got crazy covered !-- Anyway the thought scares me!
I got 2 gallons of "Fruit Cocktail Somethin"-- Fermented me some Libby's fruit cocktail in heavy syrup -- Nursed those high powered yeast up till the alcohol concentration started killing them -- Then I removed 2 -1/2 (+) gallons as water ice !-- I'm running outta Glass jugs -- Gloman and I are both working on a batch of peach wine !-- His probably all organic and stuff ?-- Mine ?-- Libby's Peaches in heavy syrup !-- and white sugar !-- Yeast are like the Honey Badger !-- Honey Badger don't care !


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Like an echo chamber in here -- Rose ever get her 'puter fixed ?-- Umbra out there working like a young man -- The Gloman outta data for a few days -- Me and Other Keef --high having another cup of coffee -- I can still reach the Gloman on the DM and we were planning out his coming harvest yesterday  -- He gonna have a lot of weed !-- Tell me what U think about this plan ?
He only got one hand but does just fine !

The Plan

Chop them and hang them upside down in the greenhouse where they grew -- Take what prime bud he wants for smoking and process it --When the weed is dry -- Bring in the cement mixer and ice--- Load the cement mixer with  rough chopped -- untrimmed weed -- Add the ice and water to the mixer --Cover the top of the mixer with half inch mesh wire secured with bungee cords or something -- Turn on the mixer and tumble it awhile -- Use 3 sizes of hash bags !-- high grade --mid grade and junk ---After a good tumble Tilt the cement mixer over the hash bags and  pour thru  --We making bubble hash now !-- Mesh over mixer keeps the bulk weed in the mixer -- Be best to do this in the frozen winter so the weed already be frozen as it hangs -- Make RSO out the mid grade and junk--- Them girls he growing gonna rock his world !-- but hash made out them just down right scary !
More coffee and try to find the bottom of this pipe!


----------



## ness (Aug 28, 2018)

Keef said:


> Ness not that it matters but that is not SR91-X BBSL-- Momma was SR91 but dad was born to a Mazar-i-Shariff ( of Lebonese Blond Hash fame ) mom and was fathered by the BBSL ----So --- SR91 -x- ( Mazar -x- BBSL ) would be a true description!-- It should be a Giant indica !
> 
> Edit : -- Cane I can't see a compost pile that weed got it covered up !



Thanks Keef, for setting that straight.  With any luck, I'll be checking the high out.


----------



## ness (Aug 28, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Getting ready to do the farming for the day.  My grandchildren started school today, so, my daughter has free time to teach me how to down load picture from my cell.  Tomorrow, I think is a good time.  She is a busy lady.  She has always been a home mom. 
Rose is your computer working yet?  My computer is starting to act up to.  I have been thinking of getting a laptop.  Than, I can be outside and compute.


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey Ness !-- I think I was just trying to keep it straight in my mind ?-- Do U have a loop magnifier ?-- I ask because if U let that SR -"Thang"- go to amber before U harvest it's gonna be scary  !--- She VERY  POTENT !-- I would take her cloudy or at the 1st hint of amber or she'll melt U !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2018)

Good morning ofc,
Yes, computer is working and I did get a little lap top too.  So there is no reason not to post.
I think i will go take some pictures for the ofc.


----------



## ness (Aug 28, 2018)

Keef, I want to get melted.  Looking forward to scary.  Boo.  LOL.    Pass Pass


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2018)

Ness, nice to see you as always.  Here is what's happening at my house.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 28, 2018)

Beautiful yard, lots of work and love there.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 28, 2018)

Howdy y'all!
Just checkin in quickly while I'm near a hot spot.
Keef, you right on the hash makin.
I've had big harvests in the past but I was trying to.
This year will blow away all other years with Way fewer plants.
So far every one I put in the greenhouse except S.D. x BBSL is a monster.  No exaggeration at all. These girlz can EASY hit 20' even after being topped several times.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, I'm just dummbfounded at how big they are.    I normally need 10-12 plants to get me thru the year but I think 2 of these girlz will do it.
Been out mowing the back 40 all day today. UGH!  Its SO hot n humid.
Talk have a great day!
Check in when I can.


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2018)

Rose makes it look easy !-- Round here it hits the 90s by 9am we going triple digits again today then be that way till sunset  -- Push mower is da devil !-- Ain't no shade !-- Salty sand instead of black dirt -- Tap water comes out at 8.5 pH and 300 ppms !--- I guess if U was gonna go thru the crucible to learn to grow this would be that place !-- I'm headed somewhere a little further inland and I'm grow me some Big Badass Texas Dank !-- Inside --outside -- in water --in dirt ?-- I don't care !-- I knows some people that knows about that kinda stuff !-- I'm gonna take Rose's advice and start moving more soon as my face settles down -I been stretching some to loosen up !-- I was sick and and crazy !-- It's getting better now !-- Anyway I do dream off getting up off this beach and someplace that maybe got a little shade !-
I know if I move more I'll not hurt as much -- It's a process !-- I will be coming up out this place with a sack of seed that I can be proud of !-- I am still convinced that Texas gonna change to some kind of functional MMJ when State  Congress meets after the 1st of the year !-- I'm like a racehorse in the starting gate !-- Blow the dam whistle !--
Edit :--Hey G !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Good afternoon OFC

Those are some beautiful pics Rose. Thanks

My Girls have survived the heat and the smoke.










Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2018)

Gloman like I said about that Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus-- Just because she not a 20 footer don't count her as lesser !-- That girl got a double dose of Snow Lotus !-- U gonna like it !--Then when it gets cold at the end -- She will probably make some pretty pink bud look like it got snow on it !-- Making hash outta of it gonna make U crazy as me !-- There's not a lesser one in the bunch crosses I sent U !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2018)

Missed U Burnin1 !--Maybe we should just call  U  "Smokey" ?
Mane I know ya'll ain't gonna want to hear this but this is really life !-- The pressure in the left side of my face where all the metal is has broken loose and draining out my left nostril !-- Nasty Stuff !-- I can not say how nasty with words !-- I might live !-- It was mowing those high weed out back that set it off ?-- It was bad !-- Turnt me into a little piss off cyclops !-- I can't run out my sinus meds and get out in them weeds anymore !-- If I feel foggy later I'll bath the dogs ?-- Shoulda named that little black and white "Cujo"- instead of Jet !-- He gonna eat me up !---8 pounds of pure fighting dog !--- He ain't afraid !--
I am !
Edit-: Sometimes I see things and have to comment on them !- Like I saw a woodlathe on this one show that U have to peddle-- A woodlathe built on the front of a stationary bicycle !-- What kind of mind would come up with such a torture device ?- I'm pretty sure I'm not gonna be turning much wood !-- Unless this was built by some man who never had any Intention of peddling it !-- Hey Honey !- Can U come help me for awhile ?-- Devious !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2018)

Burnin, your plants are huge and big buds... wow, looks fantastic.  Thank you grandpa, the chocolope measures 10' x10' x 8.  going to be fun to trim huh?


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2018)

U outside growers make me so jealous every fall !-- Maybe one day I can do that outside ?-- It's just not my time yet !-- 
It does give me hope seeing what can be done !- 
Gloman --Is one of those monsters Nurse Larry - x- BBSL?- It seems U did ?-- Purple Haze -x BBSL want to grow too !
I got some that might grow bigger than these cause they got some sativa in them but still finish fairly fast !-- King Louie the 13 th --x- BBSL--  Panama Powerhouse- x- BBSL and Something from Umbra called (Temple -BPU) - x- BBSL 
The AK 48- x- BBSL ?-- No !- that's almost all indica !-- I need to get set back up where I can run for awhile !-- There's stuff and thangs off in them seed thats need to be found !-- From that BPU-x- B.B. dad ( I got a whole mess of crosses from him  and  some from that BOC dad too !


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2018)

Since I grew up around farm animals and even raised some show chickens when I was in school !-- Rose said it might be good therapy for me to raise some chickens one day ?-- If I could do that post a link thing -- I'd show U the chickens I've had picked out for awhile !-- A breed called "Brahmas" !-- 25 lb chickens !--A Fox break into the chicken pen he be in the wrong place !-- I still ain't figured out how to incorporate them into a living security system yet  for a grow ! -Maybe  some goats including a Badass Billy goat and a pair of wild donkeys ?-- Maybe use giant chickens as a last line and surround the actual grow building with a CKN pen all the way around ?-- U think U survived the worst of it when U realize U being watched by mutant CKNs fromhell ? -All I got to do is make sure U have to come in by foot if U sneaking around the wrong grow !


----------



## umbra (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey OFC. Another 14 hour day in the wine country. Too tired to do much. Fatty of Jersey OG and a beer.


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Got a heat pack on my face -- Having coffee and looking for the bottom of this pipe-- The plan today -- Put some blues on -- Get too high and stay that way !-- I'm getting better it is just taking awhile this time -- I usually don't remember dreams but I did this morning -- Gives me hope too cause that gotta happen one day !
I had some legendary long finishing sativas -- It was spring and I was moving some outside that didn't want to fit thru the door !-- Other Keef had that evil look on his face !-- Woke up before I could bring the variety name back or get the plants out the door !--
Note to self : Make sure the planter will fit thru the door !
Maybe it was a Thai ?-- I'm have to do some research !-- Back to the Wake and Bake --
 I'm shuffling thru the Texas sand -- but my heads in Mississippi --


----------



## mrcane (Aug 29, 2018)

Morning OFC, cloudy with a chance of sunshine hopefully a little rain...
Hope that you are having a great morning 
  Wake and bake my friends!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2018)

Good morning all, Umbra, i worry you work too hard, they are lucky to have you.
Cane, how are you? Still doing tai chi , did i spell that right?  what are you smoking these days.
Keef, chickens. good idea.  
We are getting a new bed on Friday so i am madly cleaning up everything. Have the toyota filled to the brim to donate.  A girl needs to do this every decade or so.  Poor Bud, he is so naturally tidy. He has had to put up with me for a long time. I am not a slob but pretty darn sentimental.   we found old cassettes of my mom playing the piano..made me cry. onward.


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey Rose !-- I am not much of a housekeeper !-- Like my daddy used to say !--" Keef  ain't afraid of a little work !-- He'll lay right down beside it and take a nap !"
 Cane -- Rain ?-- Water falling out the sky ?-- That used to happen back in the swamp but not over here !-
- I know I should shut completely down while this is happening but I still got over a dozen little girls in veg that could be mother plants one day !-- Oh well !-- I got my seed and my gear !- Growing just get under your skin !--
Long time ago I said when the law in Texas changed -- I'd be coming up out the belly of the beast driving a team of Monsters !-- They hitched up !-- I'm ready !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2018)

Got some more divorce papers today !-- I guess someone afraid I might go apesheet or something ?-- I think I been to the bottom and back on my way up again !-- My life has changed and I need to find a way to move on !-- I can do that !
I figure I got about 2 months before I need to be somewhere besides on the street ?-- Right now it looks like I may have to ask mom and dad if I can stay at thier river  place for awhile ?-- I hate asking them for anything !-- We don't get along that well !-- Most of all my little brother committed suicide across the street from there !-- I can't see that being a good place to be right now !-- Don't get along at all with my daughter !-- Maybe I better pack another pipe ?-- I really feel like I'm doing better than expected !-- Some how I feel like I'll land on my feet !


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2018)

Had a nap !-- Hungery and sleeping means I'm getting better !-- Don't be feeling too sorry for me !-- This mind once got credit for half a semester of college-- On a Saturday !-- Then the fall gave me that laser focus head injury magic !-- I'll complain a little then get back to it ! 
I think I'm be up to heading out go the SS office tommorrow and see what it is they need that I haven't given them ?-- Not sure where it'll happen but by spring I probably be cloning some these girls ! 
It's a nap Wake and Bake for me !-- Have me some more coffee !-- This good weed right here !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Good afternoon guys

Sorry to hear about health issues Keef.  manual wood lathes?  That goes back in time.  Yes that would be a torture device.

The smoke has cleared and the weather is getting cooler.  About time.

Have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2018)

Glad to hear the smoke is clearing up Burnin 1 !-- I got sick because I wasn't taking care of myself well enough - I let my sinus meds run out -- I take Sudafed and benadryl regularly !-- Face got way outta control !-- I'm healing pretty quick !-- Been a rough year for U guys and the fires !-- U can't even narrow it down to just one state either !-- Whole left side was burning !-- Those are some healthy girls U got on the patio !-- What we're they again?

I'm keenly interested in what the Gloman did with those BBSL crosses -- I was hoping to have a team of half dozen or so when I come up outta here !-- I wanna know if he thought any were lesser than the others ? -- Half dozen ?-- I'm have trouble getting down to the best dozen !--


----------



## umbra (Aug 29, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, Umbra, i worry you work too hard, they are lucky to have you.
> Cane, how are you? Still doing tai chi , did i spell that right?  what are you smoking these days.
> Keef, chickens. good idea.
> We are getting a new bed on Friday so i am madly cleaning up everything. Have the toyota filled to the brim to donate.  A girl needs to do this every decade or so.  Poor Bud, he is so naturally tidy. He has had to put up with me for a long time. I am not a slob but pretty darn sentimental.   we found old cassettes of my mom playing the piano..made me cry. onward.


I think I work too hard sometimes too, but I actually do better when I'm busy and not thinking about that stuff. My son is thinking about enlisting in the Military as a way to finish his education. He has taken some tests to see what he can do and he has scored so high that can do any job in the Army or Navy. With his skills, he could dowell.


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2018)

Evening Umbra !-- That sounds like an excellent idea for your son !---I only know about the army  but it would do him good every base is like a city and requires all sorts of skills  just like any other city !-- The hospitals were nice a nice place to work !-- Air conditioned and not much shooting even in war time !-- 8 weeks of basic training then off to a school to learn a trade or skill ! -- Then just doing that job !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 29, 2018)

My oldest grandson is enlisting in the navy as soon as he finishes high school next year...he’s a good kid and smart but has no clue about what he wants to do with his self...maybe this will help him figure it out...


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2018)

RE they got those aptitude test Umbra was talking about -- Take the test and they tell U what U areas U might do well in !-All U need is an interest and they'll train U within reason !


----------



## ness (Aug 30, 2018)

Top of the morning OFC.  Raise and Shine.  Got my bong going and a cup of joe.  It's 9:30, I got to get myself moving.


----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  -- Weather change last night got me down in the face - Just a minor set back !-- All in all I'm still better than I was a few days ago !
Something wrong with this weed !--Keef meet Kief ! -- Fine bud coated with hash powder ! -- It'll work !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2018)

That looks nasty Keef.  I guess you could shake the kief off and use as needed. lol. that is a problem, how are you working with that?
I ate too much wheat for 4 days and I am sick. Serves me right, i do this once a year just to make myself realize i really can't eat wheat. I be sipping ginger tea and smoking some indica if i can find any. 
Hope all of you are ok.
Umbra is overtime mandatory? How do you feel about your son's service thoughts?


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2018)

It is very tasty Rose !-- After it tumbled around in the Keif good I took most of the loose Keif off !--Keif coated bud !--That's my new Jam right there !-- I'm kinda impressed how the terp profile of the weed still comes thru nicely !-- 
Been lazy today -- I got stuff to do but I think healing needs to come first !-- I could easily push it too hard and get sick -- Air is still a little unstable but the pressure is slowly easing in my face !-- Do not try to bust a concrete floor with your face !-- It don't turn out well!--


----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2018)

Overtime is not mandatory, but there are deadlines for the upgrades because of crush season and the regular maintenance that goes with it. As for my son, I think it could be what he needs as far as discipline, drive, motivation, and training for a career. My son has 3 role models that he is emulating. His grandfather who has 1 of the original developers of Radar, myself and his brother. So he is looking into biomedical engineering as a direction as a career. I think the military has very good opportunities in that field and it is something he can take with him after the military. I'm not looking to live in Cali by myself or retiring here. I like my job and the weather, lol. There are 2 things I really miss, local live music in small venues and an active craft beer scene. Cali is stuck in the west coast IPA beers with little else to offer, eh it's ok but boring after awhile. My main reason for brewing my own beer, is to get the beers I like that aren't available to me in Cali. Most of the music scene around here are long drives into Oakland, Berkley, Mountain View, and large stadium concerts. Not really what I'm looking for. So I'm considering moving again to NC when I retire to be near my other son. The cost of living in NJ and Cali is too high on social security, but NC is much more affordable.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2018)

Umbra I think going home is what U need !-- They need U on the east coast !-- Things are changing !-- Even in Texas where we got big problems building -I think MMJ gonna happen when Congress meets -- The big problem brewing down here is  they starting to call American citizens credentials into question and putting them in jail awaiting deportation !-- This ain't gonna go over very well !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello OFC

Keef:  Take it easy with that. lol  That looks like serious medicine!  Hang in there. We all have bad times that make the good times that follow even better.

I hope you will be feeling better soon Rose.

Umbra: I visit friends in San Diego when I can.  San Diego has a huge amount of craft breweries and an awesome area to see good live music.  I understand your need to get back to that. I wish you all the best in whatever you decide to do.

Have a great weekend you awesome people!


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm be alright Burnin1 -- I have some bad days sometimes but The plan was to lay low at the beach and breed me monsters for a real grow !-- I'm gonna land some where with a sack of seed and the knowledge of what to do with them !-- I just have problems with this --in the middle part --between now and then !-- I think in the long run I'm be fine ! -- I'll still be crazy ashell but that's just me !


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2018)

The Gloman got himself a great big bag of rhy grain and tell me he gonna use it to make alcohol for RSO !-- I told him maybe he should malt it before fermentation  -- might make it smoother !--Alcohol for extraction ?-- I been around and I smell rhy whiskey all over that story !


----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Hello OFC
> 
> Keef:  Take it easy with that. lol  That looks like serious medicine!  Hang in there. We all have bad times that make the good times that follow even better.
> 
> ...


I still have time before I retire, it's not going to be next week. But I like having a plan.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2018)

A plan is good Cuz !-- Wish I had one right about now !-- I wanted to go to the SS office and see what else they need so I can finish filing !-- Don't look like I'm get it done this week !-- Still making grandpa noises - moving slow and the left arm is not quite in step  !-Nerve root must be inflamed some !- At least now that the face is improving my mind is working somewhat normal !-- I think I take a few more days to heal then get on it next week !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Umbra, there are lots of small venues up here in Placer/Nevada county...Grass Valley - Nevada City in particular are artsy small town with thriving arts community’s. Not cheap by any stretch though...much like all of rural California. I live in Auburn and we have 4 breweries in town and a lot around this area...I meant maybe 15 more in the greater Sacramento area with the lion share out in the small surrounding areas. The music that I prefer is the same...what you will find in a small venue with a bar and limited seating. When have a nice old movie theatre here in auburn that attracts some nice shows...
http://www.livefromauburn.com
Bill Frisell is coming to town in January...
We had James McMurtry last year and the Ford Brothers Blues Band...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2018)

Yeah Umbra, what 2 RE said. 

Good morning all. Our new bed comes today and I am ready.  I love my pot plants. just saying.  That's all i got. peace out ya'll


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Umbra, there are lots of small venues up here in Placer/Nevada county...Grass Valley - Nevada City in particular are artsy small town with thriving arts community’s. Not cheap by any stretch though...much like all of rural California. I live in Auburn and we have 4 breweries in town and a lot around this area...I meant maybe 15 more in the greater Sacramento area with the lion share out in the small surrounding areas. The music that I prefer is the same...what you will find in a small venue with a bar and limited seating. When have a nice old movie theatre here in auburn that attracts some nice shows...
> http://www.livefromauburn.com
> Bill Frisell is coming to town in January...
> We had James McMurtry last year and the Ford Brothers Blues Band...


The Wood Bros just played at Longwood Gardens in PA. It was the DuPont family's private garden for 100 years, now open to the public. Sacramento is 1.5 hours away.


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2018)

Rough night !-- Weather is unstable and we got some rain this morning !-- Kinda subdued-- I think it is something in the air ?-- Some days just bees this way !-- Catching up on the news and seeing the contrast  between an honorable man and one who got none !-- Winter is Coming !


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm live !-- Face is getting better slowly but this weather need to be stable for awhile and let me heal up some !-- That was a bad bout!-- Need to play some musical bottles with some wine -- I am just not up to tasting it so I think I'll let it sit -- I need another case of bottles and a couple more gallon glass jugs -- and a vacuum pump --Always need something U don't got ? -- I pretty much got a 100 gallon submarine still built in my mind -100 gallon still would produce about 10 gallons of high test ethenol per run ?--- The cap is the hard part !----I might need a bunch of shine for extraction and stuff one day!--- Time for a fresh pipe and a cup of coffee !--


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello Guys    I hope you are having an amazing weekend.

One of my favorite Blues Clubs is the Powerhouse in Folsum.   
https://www.powerhousepub.com/

My friends in San Diego are into brews and blues as am I.  198 breweries in San Diego at last count. he he

I am glad to see you are doing better Keef.

Thanks for the Auburn link 2Red.   Much appreciated!

Enjoy that new bed Rose!

Have an awesome day you awesome people!


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2018)

Been quite around here today !-- Must be coming up on fall !--
What up Burnin1 ?-- I'm doing O.K. myself !-- Face is better but still got some problem with the nerve root in my neck to my left arm !-- I got about a gram of hash in the oven doing the decarb !-- Got no idea what the oral dose should be but I'm about to find out !- U know I'll probably take too big a dose ?-- Been a wobble head before and probably be one again !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 31, 2018)

Keef said:


> Been quite around here today !-- Must be coming up on fall !--
> What up Burnin1 ?-- I'm doing O.K. myself !-- Face is better but still got some problem with the nerve root in my neck to my left arm !-- I got about a gram of hash in the oven doing the decarb !-- Got no idea what the oral dose should be but I'm about to find out !- U know I'll probably take too big a dose ?-- Been a wobble head before and probably be one again !


It’s labor day Keef...summer is over! It’s been pretty nice here in my corner this week. In fact it’s been so nice that I have not felt like doin a d&mn thing other that hangin out enjoying the coolness... been playin my geetar and building a new one while I’m at it...That ain’t work though, that’s just me havin some fun...hope y’all are stayin cool too!!!


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2018)

RE -When U doing what U enjoy it's hard to call it work !-- 78/94 today !- We hardly ever get very cold !-- A couple cool snaps and it'll be spring again !--
Mane one cap of decarbed Keif  be working fine!-- Be too much for a novice but I'm digging it !-- So another guilty plea and cooperating ?-- Witches everywhere !--


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Good morning you amazing people!

Be safe on the roads.  A lot of people on the move this weekend.






​I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 1, 2018)

Hey there Burnin, My day is goin fine so far...I was in a brew contest a couple months ago and took 2nd place for the peoples choice...Im doing it again next weekend so I just kegged up my 5 gallons for that...I had a sample and though not fully carbed yet, I don't think I'll do as well this time...Mayhaps I'm wrong so we'll see...Not much growing goin on here right now...I got one scrawny little auto flower out in the garden...The others were either boys or got moldy and I threw'm out...I'm waiting till I'm sure the cooler weather is back with us and I'll start another grow inside...It's too hot to do that now...I don't grow in the house but in my non A/C'd shop in a cabinet so I need cool weather for that...I'm building myself another electric guitar (like I need another) so if I get to an interesting or photogenic stage I'll post a couple pics...I'm really enjoying these fall temps but I still don't feel like doing much other than sittin round enjoying it...Guess I'll go out to the garden and burn one...smoke with me anyone?


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm in RE !-- Wait pipe's empty !-- We can fix this !-- Still blowing some nastiness out my face but I'm on the heal !--
I still got a few stunted things in a box back there !-- What I need to do is get my seed out and come up with some kind of plan about which order to start some when it's time !- I don't know I should probably wait and see what the Gloman got to say about those he growing ?--

I been digging this Keif coated bud !-- I know Umbra said they make those "Moon Rocks" - by dipping a bud in warm Rosen oil then coating them with the Keif -- I got a problem with that-- U don't need anything that strong !-- This weed woulda been fine without the Keif !-- Don't take much !


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2018)

Good morning everyone. Anyone heard from Nick lately?


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hope all are enjoying the holiday weekend ?-- I got my seed to this Texas Dank out !-- I would like to thin this list down to about a dozen !--
I bred my boy "Waldo" a fine Black Berry Snow Lotus super stud and got seed from -:
The White -x - Nepal Indica
Snow Desiel
Nurse Larry
King Louie the 13th
Purple Haze
Temple -x- BPU
Cheesy Jones
Night Shade
Strawberry

Waldo had a son with a Mazar-i-Shariff mom I used on :--
Night Shade  -- NS -x- ( MZR -x- BBSL)
SR91 -- Sangarara Reserve-x- 91 Dragons -- SR91-X - (MZR -x- BBSL)

Then a B.B. King got busy and give me seed to :
(W.I-x- BBSL )-x B.B.
(NL -x- BBSL)--x- B.B.
(KL- x BBSL)-- "
(PH-x- BBSL)
( NS-x- BBSL)
(AK 48 -x- BBSL)--x "
(Squish -x- Oregon Lemon -x-BBSL) -x- B.B.
(Panama Powerhouse-x- BBSL)-- -- x- B.B.
(GDP-X-BPU)-- x-B.B.

Lastly that Box of Chocolate boy gave me
(S-x-OL)-x- BBSL)- x-BOC
(GDP -x- BPU )- x- BOC
( NL -x- BBSL)-x- BOC

So I want to thin this list down to about a dozen ?-- I'm having trouble with that and I wanted to have maybe a half dozen ?-- Give me a dam headache !-- I got no doubt what I'm looking for is amongst these  !- Where to start ? - Any thoughts ?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2018)

I have no idea how you would whittle that list down keef. I wasn't that impressed with nightshade, but i am not and indica person. I don't know what the strawberry is. If you like the cross of NL better get rid of her, give me the seeds, ha.
Good morning all.  I am still trying to put the house back together, how can one bed cause so much mayham. 
RE, you had a busy summer, no wonder you wanna rest a bit. How is your daughter doing? Is this her first?
Where is Nick is right Umbra.
The weather is so beautiful, a blue sky, cool temps, beautiful plants, a lot to be grateful for.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello OFC

Wow Keef!  That is some collection you have.
I grew the King Louie outside and inside last year. It yielded very well. 
I am probably going to look at growing a couple more in my shop now that it is cooling down.  Dark Heart Nursery is supplying a dispensary I go to with some very nice genetics.  I am looking at Sour Tangie, Hades OG or Strawberry Banana.  The dispensary usually has well over a dozen varieties of clones at any time. it is so much fun to choose clones.


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2018)

Hey Rose -- Burnin 1 !-
- I feel for U Rose !-- I'd have to take the next day to recover from that !-- When I can I have every intention of sending U some seed bred from  your Nurse Larry and Purple Haze !

Burnin1 I never been to a place that sold seed or clones !-- Must be nice !-- Makes me kinda jealous !-- All this stuff I got was bred from stuff I got from here !-- I got no preconceived ideas about varieties-- I gotta grow them out from seed and see what I got and what I think about it !--
Then sometimes stack this dank on top that dank and see what happens !-- I'm learning as I go !-- For instance that BBSL gonna be dominate -- An earthy forest type hash terp profile and hit like a hammer !-- It changes with some age and they become distinct -  Haven't had them in a jar long enough to see the end result !-- The Gloman growing several and I asked him to give his opinion about which makes the best /most hash !-- A fellow gonna need a plant like that if he gonna fill hash oil carts !-- I remembered how that B.B. King dominates everything and pitted it against that Snow Lotus dominance by crossing B.B. on some the BBSL crosses and see what happens with the terps ?-- Some of the B.B. crosses are more hybrids and gonna be HUGE !-- 
The BOC crosses should have that mystery terp profile -- Make U take another toke to figure it out !-- Then it got U !-- 
Somebody gonna have to smoke much weed to figure this stuff out !


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2018)

I want the Gloman to post some pics when he can of his bubble hash machine !-- cement mixers and stuff ?-- Pot farmers do know how to repurpose stuff and thangs !--


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2018)

my husband forbid...ha, clones from outside. he was right, no bugs.


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2018)

U know he's right Rose !-- I can already see that if U gonna bring in outside clones U better be able to fight and win whatever comes with them -- Everytime !-- I'm not that good yet !-- I'm O.K. with seed !-- I might be working  in the belly of the prohibition beast but I can hold my own !-- Soon as I can think this list down to the best half dozen or so I make my coffee can full of feminized seed !-- Then get back to the Tetra Project !-- Billy Budd seed and clones up in Canada got his numbers all wrong but the science is good !-- It may be called GMO weed but it's 100% pot !-- Just has a double pair of DNA !-- I think there is some new medicine up in polyploidy -- Success is not being able to make one -- Once!-- but to become proficient at the process of making polyploids then I can look for plants with a new trick !-- Million Dollar plants !


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2018)

What is marked a "Strawberry " on that list didn't come from no seed store !-- It started as Plush Berry -x Strawberry Desiel-from Umbra - The dad was Strawberry Rhino that came to me from the Gloman -- I forwarded them to Bud up in Canada -- He got a male and sent me some pollen I used on Umbra's Plush Berry girl -- The only seed I have now are fathered by the BBSL that came to me from Giggy !-- Potent but I think BBSL probably buried the strawberry !-- Momma was kinda stretchy too !--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 2, 2018)

Howdy y'all!  I'm back like a bad penny. Ya just can't get rid of me. lol
Well I got my new grow space up n running at last.
In there is 2 Frank's Gift and 4 NS X BBSL.

Keef
That's quite a selection you got goin on there bro.
You gonna need a warehouse size bldg. to grow all them.
  Rose
Barney had a pancreatitis attack and has to go on a fat free diet.
My vet is ok with the cbd but says not in oils or fats.   So, I'm gonna need to make rso out of Frank's gift and the others for him.
I really want to Thank you tho for helping him feel so much better. Your kindness and generosity has assured him of a better life.  Thank you!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 2, 2018)

My outdoor girlz been out runnin around at night I guess.
I took a small branch of buds for a sample and it had SEEDS!
Not many but the proof is in the pudding.
I'm a good girl daddy my butt! hehe
I know there's others growing in the area and we also have wild hemp here n there so no telling who the daddy is.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2018)

Gloman, i have some yucky tincture in glycerine and a bottle in everclear that would burn his mouth. hmmm i will be thinking about that. I am so sorry he is having issues. You are most welcome, my extreme pleasure, really. If you want the yucky stuff let me know.


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2018)

No fat ?-- That's gonna make it harder to obsorb !-- Maybe U could make a strong batch of extracted with oil and a couple batches of weed !-- Try for one drop as a dose !-- He would probably get used to the alcohol if it was only a tiny amount ?-- If U and Rose figure it out -- post the recipe!
Gloman that's why U got an indoor space!-- Don't use any of those seed with an unknown dad !-- Probably some hemp around !-- U got the pure strains inside so U can just use clones when U plant outside !- They make a few wild seed so what ?-- It want hurt your harvest much and U  making hash outta most of it anyway !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2018)

I been getting those BBSL crosses sorted out -- I can thin them down to maybe 3 -4 -- a couple with some color !-- The B.B. crosses -- I haven't grown any yet but should be lots of Berry!- Mostly blueberry but who knows with some of those mom's ?-- The SR91-x- (MZR-x- BBSL) and the Nightshade from the same dad need to be evaluated !-- They should be excellent potent indicas -- The BOC need to be grown -- There is something there !--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 2, 2018)

Thank you Rose.
I've had to switch him to a special prescription dog food and put him on antibiotics for 2 weeks. We originally thought it was an auto immune disease but blood work said pancreatitis.
For now I'm going to omit the cbd and watch very closely. If he starts to have seizure signs Ill let you know and then maybe we could try the glycerin.  This was a scarry episode. Wish I was as tuff as Barney. He just bounces back tail and tongue a wagging.
Here's a shot of him in the hospital with IV.
  My bro from Az. Who drives a big truck sent me a tee shirt I just gotta show ya!


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2018)

Barney is in good hands !-- There is always good clean RSO with some DMSO in in and take the meds straight across the skin to the blood like a transdermal patch ?
Mane if I'm right after the 1ST of the years Texas amend that MMJ law we got and suddenly people gonna be caught flat footed!-- Then it becomes like the wild wild west !-- I been in the trenches getting my stuff together !-- I wanted to breed my own because Texas people are funny !-- They'll want to try it because it was born and bred in Texas !-- That's all the opening I need !
Gloman as for a warehouse ?-- I can produce how ever many clones a warehouse will hold- at once  !--I have that capacity !-- I also got da sheet to clone too !-- Mind mowers - steam rollers and mind rapers all !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 2, 2018)

Keef
Thanks bro!  I had forgotten all about DMSO.  I used to use it for just that purpose when I was busy destroying my health years ago.
Gotta get the distillation rig out cuz the stuff they sell in the US has a small amount of water in it that blocks full absorbsion.


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2018)

U got it Cuz !-- Be careful on the dosage !-- U know how I'd do it ?-- Make a batch the way U think it should be then test it on yourself !-- Anyway U look at it dosage gonna be hard to figure ?-- A little water won't hurt !-- Filter some RSO and just add a little DMSO after evap ?-- Use it like a cream on his belly ?- Better wear gloves !-- That DMSO take it right thru the skin on your hands straight to your brain !-- U know these things !-- Why I always have to put in my 2 cents ?


----------



## thegloman (Sep 2, 2018)

Lol!  No worries bro. I'm a believer in having consul from many so mistakes can be few.
I had forgotten all about DMSO.
Water does block full absorbsion.   I didn't like needles after I had ruined my veins but I was too stupid to quit. So I got some Mexican 100% DMSO and used it to dissolve my hit then wipe it in my arm pit. Worked well. Too well. I thank the Lord above I made it out of all that without permanent damage.
  All hail the magical powers of our beloved plant.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 2, 2018)

I love being the test pilot.
Hehe Ill give it a thorough goin over.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 2, 2018)

I have a "I heart Weed" T  my Sister bought as a souvenir when she went through Weed CA once.  lol

Thank goodness I have not seen bugs on my clones in many years. *knocks on wood".  Maybe because isolating them and spraying them with SNS-217 and giving them SNS-209 in early stages helps and maybe because I am just damn lucky. lol  Dark Heart has a good rep here.  They have been providing dispensaries with clones since 2007.  I will drive a good distance out of my way to go to a dispensary that carries that brand of clone.. I have not grown from seed in a couple years.  I guess I am getting too lazy in my old age. . ha ha  

Have an awesome evening OFC!


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2018)

G-we both gonna have to have a Rosen Press eventually !-- I think there is still a place for ethenol !-- I figure U should keep a container of Everclear close by when U pressing and drop the used  pressed puck into it -- Should be plenty goodies left in the pucks ?-- Make RSO out of it later ?
Make me sick Burnin1 !-- I'm run down to the dispensary and buy some clones and do some shopping ?--- I never seen anything like that in my life !
I'm moving about normal speed today and my face don't hurt -- That was bad !- I'm stiff and sore but I'm better !-- Just in time too !-- We got storms moving into the Gulf !--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 2, 2018)

Keef
For sure ethanol will always have a place in rso extractions.
I think you're right tho about needing a rosin press.
I'd like to fill a half pint jar with live resin. (Don't confuse it with honey tho!) lol
I hear more and more about the water soluble THC nano particles all the time. I'm going to figure out how to make them at home.  Hits fast but don't last long. Great way to infuse drinks!


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2018)

Go for it Cuz !-- Would they call that monotomic THC ?-- Dream big !-- Then make it happen !--Umbra posted that pic of THCA crystals and made smoke come out my ears !-- It has to be solvents pairs with brown CBDA crystals and white THCA crystals growing as the solution is saturated !-- Don't got a clue about which solvents in the pair !--
I got a theory about a twinned THC molecule and polyploidy though !-- A double acting THC molecule !-- Does the job of a THC molecule twice !-- Might not even exist !-- U just can't forget it's about the journey and not the destination !-- What might I find along the way ?-- Be alert !-- The world needs more lerts !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 2, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> I have a "I heart Weed" T  my Sister bought as a souvenir when she went through Weed CA once.  lol



About a thousand or maybe 40 years ago I lived in Weed California...
Today I’m at the Reno Rib Cookoff and my belly is full...there are rib cookers from every corner of the USA plus few aussies and rastas...some pretty tasty ribs over here...


----------



## thegloman (Sep 3, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
HAPPY LABOR DAY!
I'm going to a church pic-nic for the Worlds Best Pork Chops and maybe a little softball.
I hope y'all have a great day!

Another strange name there in Cali near Barstow is Weed Patch California.  Used to be a fun scumbag truck stop there named Bruce's Truck Stop.  No doubt the arm pit of the state.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- It's dark !-- We got a storm moving into the Gulf -- U live on the coast-- U better pay attention to the weather !-- It was 84 degrees at 6 am !---Anyway -- Humidity is high and so is Other Keef !-- I would recommend a split personality to anybody !- -- Something good happens I take the credit ! -- Something bad happens ?-- It's Other Keef's fault !--
I'm have some more coffee and fill this pipe back up !-
Wake and Bake !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Good morning OFC







Enjoy this day.


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2018)

Good morning everyone. Wake n bake. Cup of Joe and a bowl of mango x blackrose


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 3, 2018)

Indeed, “Happy Labor Day everyone”, spend some time while relaxing with friends and family today reflecting on how our society got here, to this Labor Day 2018.  

Those in the community that grow, have a little something extra to enjoy, the fruits of our labors, enjoy the day.  Peace


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2018)

One day I want to be in the legal grow community -- Right now though I feel I'm probably safer than them in free states that got thier name on a list !--  Sessions is a true danger to our kind !--That whole bowel movement needs to be  flushed then we can make some real progress on ending prohibition nation wide !--


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Keef: I hope someday you can answer you door with a joint behind your ear and not fear being jailed.
Colorado is not that far..  

Yeah I don't trust the Fed's either.  Federal law says you can't own a gun if you have a medical marijuana recommendation. Since I never got a not required State card no one knows I have a medical recommendation but my Doctor and the medical dispensaries I have gone to.  My Doctor and the dispensaries are not turning any medical record to the feds.  The State would not either I don't think. I own a gun and by doing so I am committing a federal crime as a medical marijuana patient.
You never know what the future holds for us sometimes.  Cannabis is still a schedule 1 drug under federal law.  We know where our Attorney General stands in regards to enforcing the Federal laws on cannabis.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Keef: maybe one day you will grow a plant or two out in the back.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2018)

We fight the good fight Burnin1 !-- I got nothing against Colorado but I was born and raised in Texas !-- Plus I don't do Snow and cold !-- I think my future is here !-- It might be silly but I want to smoke my 1st legal joint in my homeland !-- 
There won't be many but I'll have enough seed for what I want !
SR91-X - ( MZR-X BBSL)--x- BOC -- This one is done ya'll !-- (Insert Evil laughter here )-- I been fishing in the weed gene pool !-- Pretty sure I caught me something with this one !


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2018)

Bigass plants !--That's what I'm talking about Burnin1 !-- I got stuff that will do that !-- I've come to the conclusion that down here where we got such a long grow season that it makes sense to grow long finishing sativas outside and fast finishing Indicas inside !-- A 4 part rotation of 60 finishers inside and U harvest every 2 weeks !-- Sativas outside?-- I seen it in a dream !-- Drag 6 ft  sativas outside in early April and let them run until Croptober or maybe even November ?-- Harvest with a chainsaw and a hatchet !--


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Oh yeah. if they liberalize the cannabis laws in Texas you could go medical and grow legal.  I know there is a strong movement in Texas right now.  The Texas Republican Party platform supporting medical and the Texas Dem party platform supporting legal things are looking up in Texas.  I hope those that do not support their party's platform get voted out.  Texas NORML chapters always seem to be busier than many other States.  




They would not probably allow you to grow too many plants.  If Texas gets real medical marijuana reform...6 in flower maybe.. but no one ever checks. ha ha


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2018)

Burnin1 -- I dream big !-- It does look like Texas is gonna change that law that helps no one when they meet after the 1st of the year !-- Gonna be canna business's pop up everywhere !-- Everybody and they momma gonna be saying they been growing all thier lives !-- Talk is cheap !- The O.F.C. is my grow credentials!-- Ain't gonna be many like me in Texas !-- Being the peacock that I am I dropped a dime on the O.F.C. to the pro legalization organizations I could find in the state !-- Some of the major newspapers too too !-- They know about us !--Medical ?--I got that !--- I'm aiming to run the grow on the back end of a pharmacy as a partner not an employee !-- I like my chances of getting what I want on this !--


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Keef  If you are going to dream.. dream big!    With real medical marijuana they will need people to sell and make seeds, clones,flower, concentrates, edibles and grow equipment among many other things.
Keeping on fighting the good fight and never lose sight of those  dreams. 

My plug for NORMl  below sorry 
http://norml.org/chapters/tx


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2018)

Burnin1 -- I been in the office of the  local NORML chapter !--
 Hello !-- They call me "Keef "-- Do U know about the OFC ?-- If not here's where to find it !-- If it can be done with weed ?-- One of us knows how to do !-- I just wanted U to know I'm around !--


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Awesome!!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 3, 2018)

Just pray Texas don't follow Illinois lead.
NOBODY gets to grow legal except 1 sanctioned grow per state police district.
If you have any felonies on your record, no matter how old., you can't get state approval for a recommendation. Everybody has to have a background check first.
Lists? Yeah Ill. Keeps Lots of them that I'm sure they'll use to prosecute ppl they think can pay lots of money or who own property.  Ill. Is the dirtiest state I've been in.  Most of our governors end up in prison.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2018)

Texas got that law that says U have to have a prescription and the doctors can't write a script for a schedule one drug -- I think they gonna amend it and open it to treat with MMJ easier !-- I can live with that !-- I made it this long without getting caught so I'd be happy with any reduction in penalties and more people growing !-- Right now we all got to cool our jets and wait to see what happens !-- Even the people who plan to be in on the ground floor got to stay clean and away from people on the dark side like me !
I would like be legal but if they just take they foot off my neck and give me some wiggle room I'll do fine !-- Give me a ticket or something if U catch me ?-- I doubt I'd get many tickets !


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2018)

Hurricane Gordon headed right where Katrina hit !-- Gonna wash out the swamp from The Big Easy all the way to the Redneck Riviera !-- I am so over hurricanes!-- I feel bad for them-- but better them than me !-- There's more coming but they no where near the Gulf yet !-- Water is very warm in the Gulf so once they get into the Gulf they get big fast !-- I ain't afraid of much but hurricanes scare me !--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 4, 2018)

Mornin y'all
So humid here ya almost need scuba gear to breath.  
Keef
I don't think I'd hang around waiting on a hurricane.  Living in hurricane prone places makes as much sense as the screwey Zonies who build homes in dry river beds or Californians living on the fault lines.  May not happen today but when it does ya lose Everything.  I suppose that's what insurance is for but most of my stuff can't be replaced..


----------



## thegloman (Sep 4, 2018)

Got roofers comming so I gotta cover the windows and doors with shade screen. Hopefully they won't spot it.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 4, 2018)

Night Shade x BBSL with 1-2 months left


----------



## umbra (Sep 4, 2018)

thegloman said:


> Mornin y'all
> So humid here ya almost need scuba gear to breath.
> Keef
> I don't think I'd hang around waiting on a hurricane.  Living in hurricane prone places makes as much sense as the screwey Zonies who build homes in dry river beds or Californians living on the fault lines.  May not happen today but when it does ya lose Everything.  I suppose that's what insurance is for but most of my stuff can't be replaced..


In Cali they build a nuclear reactor on the fault line at Diablo Canyon.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 4, 2018)

Holy Cow!
What does that say about looking to the future?
Can they actually believe it won't go criticle in an earthquake?


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- We got some of that liquid air today too !-- I'm not sick but my face don't like this !-- earthquakes -- wildfires -- tornado alley -- Even the east coast got thier own potential disasters !-- A hurricane U know is coming for days and can get dahell outta dodge !
We got jammed in Katrina because of work !--The roads were locked up by the time we could run !--
They say nessesity is the mother of invention ?-- For 2 weeks after Katrina I ran a radio - lamp and fan off the car battery thru a DC/AC inverter !-- If I woulda had a solar panel to charge a Deep cycle marine battery I wouldn't have even needed the car !-- A generator is a trap !-- You'll end up spending your days looking for some place selling gas !
A 12 volt solar panel-- A 12 volt marine battery and a DC /AC inverter is the way to go for back up power !-- A propane grill became our stove !-- A natural disaster is bad but surviving the aftermath is the hard part !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2018)

Gloman -- The fire lives in that plant !-- I think U gonna like it !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 4, 2018)

G'day fellow weed connoisseurs.  Been a minute.  I have been traveling arond a bit, put 2320 miles on the old scoot and visited a few old friends.  Kinda felt like Jhnny Aplleseed.  I been leaving little weed deposits all over the northeast!  I found out that a perpetual grow of my kind of growing is not necessarily a good thing.  I wound up harvesting a plant every week and without a way to legally pass it on I just hauled it around and gave away pretty near 5 lbs. of fine and I do mean fine weed.  Think everyone will appreciate it? I doubt it.  Anyways, I have 5 more plants in the flower room and 5 in the veg.  After the ones in the flower room finish I think I may take a break.  

The Blueberry Valentine cross is a great nighttime smoke.  I'm liking it a lot.  With this stuff I find myself sleeping at least 4 hours at a stretch and that is a major improvement for me.  I also have  a couple of NLxVal. crosses and I'm not so impressed.    I have only tried it twice but both times it made my heart race like mad.  I love my Nurse Larry but both of my crosses came out very Sativa like, too much so for my old ticker.  I gave it to some friends and they love it so it might be me but oh well.  

Hope everyone is doing great,  I'll be around for a while, I'm doing some bilding for the rest of the month besides, I'm broke.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2018)

My gosh you guys have some huge plants up in here. Gloman, good luck covering that monster grow, just beautiful. Nice big colas already. Mine are tiny.
St Nick, we been missing you. How long did you take that N Valentine?  I am sorry they are too speedy, you sure don't need that. You were like johnny appleseed. I am sure glad the BBV is being good to you.  Sounds like a fun trip for you and your friends and I bet the do enjoy your gifts. You might like the CBd Crew's indica and Val too. 

Keef, are you in harms way again now with hurricanes? 
Burnin are those your 20 foot trees? WOW.
Ok back to putting this house back together.
Umbra have a good week at work, don't work tooooooooo hard.


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2018)

Nap Wake and Bake !-- Still under the weather some -- It kinda comes and goes !-- 
No Rose I'm in the clear but we having scattered showers and thunderstorms that got nothing to do with a hurricane !-- The pressure changes just messing with my face some !
Welcome back Nick !-- We gonna need a dam wholesaler !
Ain't no sense in ya'll having to shut down cause U got too much !-- Gloman bout to be there too !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 4, 2018)

Not to worry Rose,  not everythings a winner for everybody and I may have screwed up somewhere along the line.  I can't really tell how long they went 'cause I forgot to write the flip date on the calendar.  Then to add insult to injury the batteries went dead in my micro so I couldn't see the trics.  I got a new scope and everything has some amber in it!  I dunno, mebbe I'm losin my mind.

Glo,  thems some impressive plants.  Just tell 'em you are growing hemp for baskets.  There ain't no hiding those trees!  Umbra, I can't be a Ca. boy.  Can't see an earthquake coming and I don't like 'em.  I got stationed in San Fran in 79 and after 6 months I volunteered to go back to sea to get away from thr ground shaking.  I can dig hurricanes.  You can see 'em coming and run!  I rode out Hurricane Sandy in my fishing boat bouncing up and down in the waves for about 20 hours.  You find out everything that isn't tied down when you go bouncing around like that.  And you are right Keef, we need a distributor.  I keep saying the best way to legalize is to allow everyone a limited grow and liscenced purchasers who could buy, test and market the product.  It would allow the common man an option to grow and give everyone an option to benefit so I guess it'll never happen my way.


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2018)

I know that's right Nick !-- The way I see it U spent time and money on equipment for a grow it just seems a shame for it to sit idle !-- U need to watch what the Gloman gonna do with his new bubble hash rig !-- I know some those girls he growing and my guess is over 12 Oz. !---Maybe 16 ounces of fine bubble hash ?-- Them girls gonna come on like gang busters between now and harvest! --


----------



## thegloman (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks Y'all.
Ill tell ya, I've never had such great results with so little effort.
I'm SURE its the genetics and the compost they grow in.
My biggest problem this whole grow has been trying to keep these girlz down to a reasonable height.   Gonna make for a long drawn out harvest but the payoff should be worth it.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 4, 2018)

Yo Keef,
Did your peach wine turn out extra strong?
This batch I have going still isn't done fermenting but I tasted a little and it was strong as all get out!
Haven't run the hydrometer thru it but it already bites. I'm thinking Brandy.


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2018)

I was just thinking about doing something with the wine --
I need to bottle a gallon of something to free up one my gallon glass jugs --So I can rack the rest !-- That peach ?-- I haven't opened that bucket since I started it except to add sugar !-- Fermentation is slowing down so I need to reduce it by half in the freezer !-- I tell U a trade secret !-- Sweeten it  with the juice off of canned peaches in heavy syrup !
That Night Shade -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus U got there ?
I have trouble leaving well enough alone !--I bred another monster !-
- NS-x-( Mazar-i-Shariff-x BBSL )-
- What U got but with a dose of Mazar the-- giant indica of Lebonese Blond Hash  thrown in for good measure !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 4, 2018)

NS X BBSL is ridiculously large.
If that Mazar lends anymore size to it, it literally would look like a tree.  That must be why ppl started calling their plants trees.
As far as the old stereotype of short India's and tall sativas goes.........the hybrids cross all barriers. NS hits like an indica but grows like a sativa on steroids.


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2018)

Cuz that thang is almost all indica !-- 1/8 th sativa ?-- Maybe?


----------



## umbra (Sep 4, 2018)

another hot one over with. decided to get high so I rolled a joint of sour punch, mixed in some black hash then smothered it in hash oil. then drank ice cold beer in about 30 seconds. had to sit down. time for another beer


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2018)

Seems a bit overkill but here let me hold that second ?-- I just forget that Umbra is a professional stoner !-- A joint like that would wipe the floor with me !-- 2 tokes and I'd become a wobblehead !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 5, 2018)

Daaannng boy!  That's my kinda relaxer!  I'm proud of ya.  I'm doin some fruits of my garden myself an washing it down with Dos equis.


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 5, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
This time of year there are lots of gnats everywhere.
I'm thinking it would be prudent for me to try to prevent an infestation of my indoor girlz.
Can anybody recommend a safe and effective product that doesn't cost a fortune?


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Overcast and damp this morning-- Ugh !-- Had me a dose of decarb caps and a spoon of coconut oil with my coffee !-- Should be kicking in shortly !-- We get Nick on an oral dose of half THC  indica and half high CBD 
and he'll be sleeping 6 in a row regularly !-- Gloman - I hate knats !-- I been using "Safer Soap" regularly since the white fly problem -- It is a mild soap like Castille soap !-- I'll have to find how much to dilute it !-- Just a little !-- The way it works is bugs breathe thru pores in thier skin the soap solution makes a film over they breathing holes and they suffocate !--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 5, 2018)

This is my first time using an LED light, and already I can see me picking up another.
SO much less heat than the cfl's I had been using.
King LED 1200w.
7gal. Fabric pots 
Rocket Fuel brand
Hot organic (subcool type) lower layer soil and Fox Farm ocean forest blended with organic forest product compost for top 2/3 soil in each pot.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2018)

Gloman those "Dog Pecker Knats" -- The fliers don't hurt your plants -- It's the larvae state when they are in the soil  they do thier damage !-- The larvae feed off the roots !-- They are the main reason I ended up growing in water !--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 5, 2018)

Keef
I've had them in my soil before and they Did do a lot of damage.
Theres a lot of stuff they say works so I thought I'd ask y'all what works for you.
D.E. works great on crawly bugs so I was thinking of trying it to prevent them from getting started.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2018)

You'll like the LEDs!-- There's something else you'll find they do later - and U gonna like it !-- The leds make less heat and use less power for sure !-- Seems to me that growing inside in those bags ya'll use would cause me 2 problems that would cost more money to fix !-- Humidity !-- That water U put on your plants Evaps into the air so I would have to add a dehumidifier--Money spent on the dehumidifier and money spent on power to run it raises costs !-- Then if U don't have a good wet/dry cycle bugs like --the Knats move in !-- By having all my nute water covered and divided into the dry top side and the wet roots side I eliminate the humidity problem -- The neopreme collars I use help prevent something like those Knats from having a good environment to thrive! Also helping to keep my nute water from being contaminated by airborne bugs are whatever !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2018)

My RO System is broke and I still got a little bit of a grow so I gotta try something different with my water!-- See if I can fix my tap water !-- I still got at least half dozen clone lines!-- Mazar-i-Shariff---- WI-x- BBSL -- SR91 -x- BBSL -- NS -x- BBSL-- CBD -indica --- GDP-x- BPU --and some things that need to be sexed !-- They on life support but who knows what's gonna  happen tommorrow?--


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2018)

I think I also got a cut of "Stanky" too !-- That would be  (Squish -x- Oregon Lemon)- x- BBSL!-- No one could have predicted that terp profile !-- It has a hook !-- It stinks but has a surprisingly pleasant unidentifiable taste !-- Some day someone else may give some these an official name !-- To me they are :
The Black Nurse = Nurse Larry -x- BBSL
Black Night = Nightshade - x- BBSL
Big Pink = -- Snow Desiel - -x BBSL
Magenta Madness = Purple Haze - x- BBSL
The Black AK = AK48-x- BBSL
WI-X-BBSL = ?
They can all hold they own !
Time for some more coffee and an extended wake and bake -- It's raining again !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2018)

Gloman, sprinkle the DE in a thin layer on top and then water from the bottom. 
Good morning. Got cold last night and my plants have some buds on them this morning. maybe the cold temps are telling them to hurry up. It is going to be 87 today. That is when powdery mildew happens, warm days cold nights. No rain yet. Bud will need to put the tarps up soon. It is happening. harvest is a month away. Our daughter is coming to help again. Thank goodness. 
Ya'll are looking good up in here.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Good Morning OFC

I went out  on my deck this morning with my coffee and noticed my plants are starting to smell kinda strong.  I only have 6 total on the deck but it sure smells like more.  ha ha
4 blackberry fire, 1 zkittlez and 1 blueberry muffin.  That blueberry muffin is the smallest but has the strongest smell.  I would not recommend that one to a stealth grower but it has a great smell for sure.
That is an awesome selection of seeds Keef.  

Thegloman that is a great set up you have there.  I am sure you will add more LEDs.   I bought a King 2000W for my shop grow.  It was reasonably enough priced on amazon that I am thinking of adding another LED down there.  Time to retire those ballasts. No more buying bulbs every year.  yay!

Rose:  Those pics I posted of monster plants were not mine sadly.  I was just joking around with Keef and posted some from the internet.  Those plants looked like trees from an orchard or something with that ladder being used to reach the top buds.  lol

Time for another cup of coffee and go back out on my deck.  Doing my daily routine of hanging out for a bit with my plants and flipping some leaves. 

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm jealous Rose !-- U need to invent " The Plant Umbrella"-- Like a big beach umbrella with a clear covering !-- Open or close as needed around the plant !-- Still raining here !-
Edit : What up Burnin 1 ? -- Sounds tasty to me !-- I like a good blueberry weed -- I got a couple good blueberries from Umbra !-- GDP-x- BPU shouldn't be a Blueberry but it is -- I had run his B.B. King for awhile and couldn't decide which I liked best so I crossed them !- Never had anything like those skittles ! -- Don't know what to expect but I also bred GDP-x- BPU to Box of Chocolate !-- Looking for an outstanding terp profile but what that'll be who knows ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2018)

Still raining and I'm still high !-- Let me explain what I had in mind for a mom / pop grow -- Only thing that changed is it'll be just a pop grow !-- I grew up around mass production shops and tried to apply the concept of steady production to a grow !-- Taking it from seed to packaged retail product !-- Can't do squat if U don't have the weed so I want a steady supply -- My solution was the 4 part bloom cycle !-- I needed production plants that would finish in 60 days or less to make it work and Veg is key !-- It has to produce bloom ready plants every 2 weeks !-- 8 weeks is 56 days -- Plants need to finish very close to that for it all to work !-- That will put me harvesting every 2 weeks -- It should work out that the harvest from the previous 2 weeks should be dry and ready for processing!-- Some as bud more for extraction-- Right now I'm leaning towards the e-cig hash oil cartridges but I can be flexible and produce whatever the market wants !-- I try to keep it as an flexible expandable plan ! -- Enough room and market I could even change it to an 8 part bloom with weekly harvest -- of 60 day finishers !


----------



## ness (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello OFC.  Early evening here.   Rose, the password work, Thank you.   Boy, I'm beat.  I just got done doing all the things that needed tending to.    Just got to feed the dogs.  Then it's relaxing for the rest of the evening.  The coco grow has been giving me trouble.  It seem that I have been feeding to much.  I think I have it under control.  We'll see.  My daughter had a busy day today so, I didn't learn how to post picture from my cell.  It will happen, just when I don't know.  I have a Dr appointment tomorrow.  So, that blows the hole day.  Smoking on so OG Kush and have a fruit drink.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey Ness -- I was wondering if U were O.K. !-- Good to see U around again !-- Most have a tendency to over feed ! -- Just adjust and continue to March !

Catching up on the news!-- I found the talk of that new book "Fear"  quite amusing ! -- That Woodward guy writes a book on every president !-- It musta hit a nerve this time !


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2018)

Where da O.F.C. ?-- Made a supply run -- Still not getting around as much as I want but I live !-- Pack me a pipe and make me some coffee and watch the storms move back in !
The weather ain't helping my face that's for sure !-- Made me a respectable dose of decarb and about to build the perfect buzz !-- There is stuff needs to be done but - Not it !
Ding -Ding -- decarb done !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello OFC

My Blueberry Muffin may be ready in a few weeks as it went into flower early.  It smells like Blueberry muffins so much I am amazed.  I never posted a pic of this one because it is only about 2 and a half feet tall.
The BBM is a pain to grow, but what a terp profile this one probably has.  I have never smoked this strain. It is getting to the final stretch on my plants.  Still no mold or bugs.  I am so fortunate.

I hear you about not getting around much Keef.  I look down off of my deck and see my fenced raised bed garden overgrown with weeds.  it is just too hard for me to get down there and garden anymore.  Again this year I am using 20 gallon fabric pots on my deck. I have been happy with my results in the container grows though.  It has worked out better than I though it would.

Time to enjoy a little 3xcrazy and some coffee.  I grew one of these 3Xcrazy in my shop earlier this year.

Have a wonderful day you awesome people!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 6, 2018)

Keef 
How come you sent that rain up here?   lol
Been raining off n on here a couple days and looks like more till Monday.   Can't even get into the garden to pick tomatos.
 Hope y'all doin good!


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2018)

Thunder boomers !-- Gloman I think U getting the remnants of that tropical storm ?-- We got waves of thunderstorms pushing in off the Gulf !-- Got my errands run just in time !--
Burnin1 -- Blueberry Muffins sounds Divine !-- I still got the blueberry Umbra bred !-- BPU-X-B.B--- (Black Berry Kush - x- Purple Citral -- x- Uzbekistan Hash Plant )--x - Blue Berry Blast -- It has lots of variation on blueberry !-- From fresh blueberry to a Blueberry muffin !-- Grows a huge plant too !-- Gloman got one coming up on harvest ?-- Should be showing it's blueberry soon !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 6, 2018)

Ok, since I can't work outside, I'm just gonna pull up a cozy spot, smoke some early BB King and sip on this bottle of Blueberry wine. I kept 2gal. back to age but a guy just Has to have a little table or sipping wine for rainy days.


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2018)

Yo G -- Did U have the wine at room temperature or cold ?-- I can run that blueberry till it is very dry and more like a room temp Merlot or sweeten it and have a nice sweet blueberry wine that works best cold !


----------



## ness (Sep 6, 2018)

Good day OFC.  Just got back from town.  Got me some brownie mix and blueberry muffins.  It's to bad I don't have herb to make a batch of brownies.  Keef, I loss my password to get into MP.  And, my computer would not cooperate.   Rose, got me straight out.  UPS brought me a new pc tower.  I'll be setting it up in the am.


----------



## ness (Sep 6, 2018)

bong hit.


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey Ness !-- Rose has had to get me back in twice after I did who nows what and was blocked !-- You'll have weed soon !-- I need U to tell me what U think about that WI-x- BBSL and that SR91 cross !-- Good bad or indifferent !-- They both heavy hitters but I want to know if U have a preference !-- I was feeling and little rundown this morning after my errands so I packed me a cap of some decarb -- I'm doing just fine now !-- I'm beginning to realize that I eat more weed than I smoke !-- I like using caps instead of making edibles so I can measure a dose easier !


----------



## ness (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi ya.  The mother SR91 has frost.  And, so does the 2 WI but not as much.   Than there is the 2 SR91 and 2WI that are in Fox Farm soil those four are budding.  They are a little over a foot.  I'm going to do an operation tomorrow and see how these root systems are working.  I have a feeling the 3 WI in coco are not growing roots.  Some things going on that for sure.  The SR91's in coco seem to be hanging in there.


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2018)

I still got a cut of each of those Ness and some that The Gloman is growing -- If I had a plan I got a CBD Crew's Indica - x- Valentine that I need to do something with -- I could chop her into a couple dozen clones but I'm not sure what I would do with them !-- I've never smoked it !-- It's for cannacap weed !-- I also got a Blue Val needs to be sexed !-- I just kinda put everything on hold for now !-- I'm hold on to some cuttings until and if I have to give them up !-- It would save a lot of time over having to start from seed !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2018)

There will be frost Ness !-- The WI will come on strong with the frost toward the end !--


----------



## ness (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm looking forward to a smoke report.  That calls for a toke.  Keef, if I wasn't shutting down for the Holidays.  I would take a few clones off your hands.  I hate to start over again.   I have not seen my daughter and family in three years.  I have a great grand son that I will be seeing for the first time.


----------



## ness (Sep 6, 2018)

I want it to snow


----------



## ness (Sep 6, 2018)

Did, I tell you guys my dog Shadow had just one pup.  Ya, we name her Jasmine.  Luna, eat my cam charger.  She is a little devil.   Puff Puff  Pass.   Keef does bails of weed ever wash up on your coast?


----------



## thegloman (Sep 6, 2018)

Keef
I stopped it in between dry n sweet.  Haven't checked the abv but warm it has more of an alcohol taste. Cold it goes down Real easy with a nice blueberry flavor.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2018)

Is it a nice pup Ness?  Luna was a bad girl.  I just keep looking at my lemon tree wishing i could smoke some. I am bout out of pot but harvest is in 10 days or so.  I will make it.


----------



## ness (Sep 6, 2018)

Everyone have a good evening.  bong hit


----------



## ness (Sep 6, 2018)

I hear you Rose I'm down to about two day worth.


----------



## ness (Sep 6, 2018)

Ya, Rose I do believe she is going to be a nice pup.  Got to keep her away from Luna.  no just kidding.  But, I will not leave them alone together.  That's for sure.
Glad to hear your daughters come for the harvest.  fun city


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 6, 2018)

Good evening folks.  I've been harvesting a lot these last few days and its not been pretty.  I was a fool an ' let a male rear its head in my grow room.  I thought he had only got a couple of the girls but oh no. He Done me wrong.  I will never need seeds again. Ever.  Before I grew inside I was a outlaw in the woods.  I've had a male slip by before but never in a closed environment.  Most of the plants that were in that room have more seed then smokable.  I have another run in there now but for a while there most of my weed is going to be a real pain to clean.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 7, 2018)

I guess I need to smoke more...I seem to have plenty even though my summer outdoor grows were less than spectacular and I just hacked down 3 plant and tossed them into the trash...2 with bud rot and one boy...I still have one scrawny auto out in the garden but I’ll start another indoor grow as soon as the weather cools...


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- My face and the weather still not getting along !-- More scattered thunderstorms again today !-- I musta have slept crooked or something ?-- Stuff hurts !
Nick-- Easiest thing to do is take out what seed U want to keep and do like the Gloman and turn it all into bubble hash !-- In an enclosed space when a boy gets loose he gets loose !--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 7, 2018)

Good morning OFC
Another rainy day here.
I'm starting the day with early BB King.  It works but its too early for terp profile.
  I racked the peach wine this morn.  Gonna have to set another month to rack again. Peach has a lot of cloudiness so may have to get a clarifier.
  Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

Gloman --Mine is just gonna be cloudy until I get a vacuum pump and filter it !--
I'm waiting to see how your bubble technique works -- Water- ice- frozen weed in the cement mixer -- I would have poured it from the mixer straight thru the hash bags !-- U Just pour it out the mixer thru that trash screen U got into a big Tupperware trash can ? -- Let it settle then dip out most the water and run what's left thru the hash bags !-- Sounds like a plan to me !--


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Good morning OFC

Nick, 2RE, I am so sorry to hear about your plants.  Perhaps the seeds will be really awesome.  You never know.   I had 3 go herm. on me this year in my indoor grow.  Things happen.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Sep 7, 2018)

Mornin OFC,  going slow these days, those sessions with immunotherapy are not bad with side effects except the low energy, so instead of getting depressed I just smoke the day away.  
Rose your seeds are doing well, all 9 are still bumping along,  I am moving them under the king 1200 today and starting to up the feed a bit.  Those 2 cindy 99 s I thought were gone but a little TLC and they are coming back.


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

Get it Grandpa !-- I know about that no energy thing -- I been running on empty for a couple weeks !-- Got the mental funk about the divorce and didn't take care of myself -- I got 3 metal plates and a fist full of screws in the left side of my face from the fall -- Face got inflamed and did a number on me !-- Still not getting around much but I'm getting better --slowly !-- Glad to see U growing something Rose sent !-- She has good taste when it comes to varieties !-- I'm sure you'll be pleased !-- I get myself right I be sending U some seed !-- I got a list to send out !


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Sep 7, 2018)

Here's a pic of a "headband" I was given as a clone back in May.  It's about 9+ ft tall and loaded with buds,  hope it makes it another few weeks could be the mother load for me,  never had such a plant
Only problem is you can just make it out from the bottom of my driveway, wrong person sees it and complains, it's gone  My tomatoes were hiding it for a little while but now its all a massive plant.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Sep 7, 2018)

Keef you just take care of yourself, we need your chatter on this site, someday someone gonna go all the way back and start a reality show with all the goings on in this thread, quite a variety of ups and downs and everything in between.


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

That is way too much to try to read Grandpa !-- It's a real life community-- stuff happens !-- I'll be back on my feet and back at it soon enough !-- I got stuff I bred that I'm itching to grow out and see what I did !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 7, 2018)

I got less energy then anyone I know.  If the temp gets over 80, I'm stuck on the couch.  I been stuck on the couch most of the summer.  Sometimes I get stuff done in the evening after it cools off but most of the day I can't go outside.  The humidity is so bad right now after the sun goes down everything gets soaking wet.  In the morning you would swear it rained.  I been trying to get a garage built but help around here is not exactly reliable.  Sucks growing old.


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

Getting old do suck Nick !-- I can't be out there in the heat and humidity lifting that bale and toting that load !-- I'm old- but not too old to run a little grow !-- In a perfect world U could just turn a run into cash and have someone come build U a garage !-- I got no problem with that !-- Corn farmers got no problem selling some corn to make ends meet !-Same thing !-- Except they hunt us with the intention of putting us in jail !-- - One day we be free !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 7, 2018)

I gave away enough smoke to build me a really nice garage but that's just me enjoying my hobby and trying to stay under the radar.  I loaded up my saddlebags and hauled most of it way away to friends.  I'm also stashing a bunch of Valentine crosses.  I got me a butter machine and a rosin press and I am gonna figger out the best way to turn it into something I can use to my best advantage.  Some of it gonna be caps of oil and some of its gonna be vaping cartridges and the rest will wind up as coconut oil I guess.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Sep 7, 2018)

We spent 10 months trying to get the house rebuilt because you couldn't get a contractor to stay for more than a day and off to another job,  They were all complaining about not being able to get help?
A year ago I would have done most of the work myself.  That's history, just get to watch.  I guess we were all different a few years back, time waits for no man (or woman,)


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

U a good man Nick !-- Time to master the extracts ?-- I'm pretty happy with just my caps !-- There will come a time when I need to follow down that path so post what U doing and what U think about !-- For me decarbed weed in caps work fine !-- I've learned that caps made from Indicas help with pain but will glue U to the couch !-- Half high CBD and half high THC caps is my ticket for now !-- Half and half helps me be able to function better without so much couch lock -- Have a good time with the extracts !-- I would !-


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 7, 2018)

I hear ya Grampa.  I have been waiting 2 weeks for an electrical contractor to show up and move my electrical service anlong with upgrading it to 200 amps.  He showed up and got my power co. Work order and I haven't seen him since.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 7, 2018)

Keef
What temp and how long do you Decarb?
I'm fixing to make some caps out of the BB King.


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

240 for half an hour -- Give it 5 extra minutes to heat up !
I do it on a paper plate !-- I know U got some !


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

Just so U know !-- I have put green weed off the vine in the oven at 240 for an hour or so -- dry and decarb at the same time !-- As for as I can tell U can't over decarb at that temp !
I got one of the Callander for straining pasta and stuff made out of screen wire -- I dump my decarb in it and rub it thru to break it into small pieces that will pack into a cap tight !-- Whittle U a stick to pack the caps with !


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

If U don't have any empty caps U can make an oil of your choice extract in the microwave !-- I did it before ! -- I still break the weed into small pieces with my wire basket -- I divide the weed into 2-3 portions -- Put one part in a small microwave safe dish and use only enough oil to cover it !-- stir then while watching bring the oil up to a boil in the microwave -- Don't take long!-- Stir and repeat -- Strain the oil off the weed -- Add the 2nd portion of weed and a little more oil if needed to cover the weed -- microwave as with the 1st portion !-- U can make it strong as U want !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

Somebody needs to get out there and do some yard work -- place looks a little ragged !-- 90 degrees and 80 % humidity !-- Not it !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 7, 2018)

I cheat and use a coffee bean grinder.  Makes very fine powder. Caps fill easy. I also have a capsule maker. Put the caps in and fill then put the 2 halves together. Wha la!


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2018)

I just shove a bud in the capsule, good to go


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

I got one makes a couple dozen caps at a time !-- When I'm low on weed like now !-- I'll decarb a days dose or as little as a couple doses at a time then pack them by hand !
Edit : --What up Umbra ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

Umbra --Hempy pots ?-- I haven't looked them up but I been thinking about something like that !-- I think I could use that in a small production grow ?


----------



## thegloman (Sep 7, 2018)

Hempy pots?
I use that method to grow tomatos on my patio.
I never put it together to grow my weed like that.  DUH!
I use 2 buckets. 1 with holes everywhere inside one with 1 hole a couple inches up so some water stays in the resivor.


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

This is what I have in mind !-- Tell me what U guys think !
I'll start cuts the same way I do now in those 2 inch aero baskets and collars -- When they a foot or so tall the plant aero collar and all go into 4 or 6 inch baskets and moved from the nursery to veg !-- I'm thinking about blooming in 5 gallon buckets in that Hempy pot style !-- A quick connect drain in each bucket that connect to a return to the res.  and drill the lid for aero baskets !-That should be all the work to build them ?-- I plan to put a bubbler stone in each bucket with quick connect to common air line !-- The bubbler's purpose is to move fresh air thru the roots in the buckets --I'll drip nute water  into each bucket probably 15 minutes on and 15 off  ! -- Put the buckets up on a low bench so they drain well back to the res !-


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2018)

massproducer was a guru of hempy buckets. there are remnants of a discussion he and I had. I think I deleted all of my posts on the subject. I thought massproducer had great yields, but his plants looked sick and nute deficient most of the time. his hempy buckets were coco and I think he had ph swings that caused issues for him.


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

I don't think these would be true Hempy pots Umbra !-- I wasn't planning on using a grow medium at all !-- Really more like drip and drain buckets !-- Same nute formula I use now would work fine !-- I could move them as needed and just plug them back in with  quick connect fittings ?-- change the common res every 2 weeks by pumping it somewhere !-- I ain't carrying water !--Only waste products would be plant material and used nute water ?-- Maybe use the nute water on some other crop it still got plenty goodies in it ?--


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2018)

It wouldn't have to be buckets -- I could use the boxes I use now !-- The goal is to only have to change the res every 2 weeks and pH maybe once a week and watch for bugs  !-- Trying to make it easy as possible !-- No guessing on when to water or worry about when and how much to feed !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 7, 2018)

I am setting up a waterfall re- circulating six pot grow . Fed from auto filling control pot and a 30 gallon reservoir . 1 air pump and 1 water pump .  Nutes are killing me though .


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2018)

sounds more like dwc and Nick's rdwc


----------



## thegloman (Sep 8, 2018)

That's one of the biggest reasons I grow in dirt. It's low maintenance, just add water. (And watch for gnats)


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- It's dark and I'm up at 5am !--

Nick U say nutes are killing U ?-- U mean price or just getting them right ?

Umbra I could put one my micro sprays in the lid of one those buckets I described and call it aero !-- If I can grow by spraying the roots then I can grow by dripping nute water over the roots -- I'm just looking for the cheapest --easiest-- expandable bloom system !
More coffee ?- Where my pipe !-- Not turning the lamp on cause it will blind me !-- I can't do bright yet !
Wake and Bake !--
Caps need to kick in soon !-- I'm hurting and not moving so well !-- Got a bad attitude too !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 8, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Still raining here. Gotta trudge thru the mud to bring in ripe tomatos before they rot.
  I wish y'all could come pick em clean. I'm about over the big garden for this year.


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2018)

Got some sprinkles this morning but suppose to clear up and be a nice day !--Still moving slow and making grandpa noises!--  The caps took the edge off my pain but I still got a bad attitude !-- I guess some days just bees this way ?


----------



## thegloman (Sep 8, 2018)

Keef
I thought since it was early picked the BB King wouldn't bee real potent. doh! Ate 4 caps and slept pretty good then had 3 for breakfast. Hehe should have tried 1 maybe 2.


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2018)

Good for U Gloman !-- 4 is about my dose ! -- I have found that using half high CBD with the high THC work just as good for my aches and pain but doesn't glue me to the couch as much !
Right now I'm outta high CBD so I'm pretty much glued in place !-- Nice buzz too !-- Makes me forget I got a pipe sometimes !


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Wake n bake at ranchero umbra this morning. Smoking some Squish, very energetic sativa.


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2018)

What up Umbra ?-- Squish have a Stanky grandchild !-- U sent me seed to Squish -x- Oregon Lemon and that BBSL got to her !-- That child is so Stanky but the smell doesn't match the taste !-- Looking forward to getting some more of those seed wet and see if they all like that !-- Funny the smell isn't so strong while it is growing but if U get it on your fingers it stanks !
Not knowing when to leave well enough alone I bred the Stanky one to a Box of Chocolate male !-- I obviously will never breed something outstanding on purpose !-I'm not good enough to predict how a cross will turn out !--- So I don't try !- I breed a male to a bunch of girls then hunt thru the seed to see what I did !-- I bred from stuff I got mostly from ya'll !-- Breeding dank to dank like that is gonna make dank -I did find me some stuff !--- but understanding how these terps combine in different way to be all these flavors is beyond me !-- So I gotta keep a cut alive until after it is harvested and had a smoke test !-- If U find something special and it's already dead ?-- Sorry about that !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 8, 2018)

G'morning troops!  Yup, rdwc is what I got going but just as an experiment.  I do my serious grows in all natural soil Gloman.  I have 9 five gallon buckets in the garden right now and 5 three gallon buckets in the veg room.  I supplement feed with teas I make myself.   My water garden is just me trying something different.  I came of the opinion that water farmers had a faster turnaround then us dirt farmers but I've come to the conclusion that a good automatic watering system for my buckets of dirt and I'll have a setup that can't be beat.  Turned out my plants were taking longer to finish 'cause I grow em bigger and biggr just takes longer.  For the amount of expense, worry and difficulty, never mind the susceptibility of hydro to disease, I'll never give up my dirt.  Next time I re-do my indoor garden, I may just go to raised bed style gardening and do away with the buckets all together.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 8, 2018)

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C.!-- It's dark and I'm up at 5am !--
> 
> Nick U say nutes are killing U ?-- U mean price or just getting them right ?



Both.  Theys expensive as the devil,  a pain in the butt to mix and ph and count ppms, never mind this plant wants more nitrogen then that plant and this one just sips from the bowl.  One burns, one starves and 3 do well.  In soil I make my dirt up and it pretty well supplies the plants with everything they need until about the 4th week of flower.  Then I'll give 'em a tea a couple of times and we good till the end.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 8, 2018)

By the way.  Bake your dirt in the oven 350 for 30 before you do anything else to it.  No gnats.


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2018)

Tru -Dat Nick !-- All of it !-- I kinda fell into water pharming !-- I use Botonacare nutes -- It says 10 mils per gallon -- I use 3 mils !-- Let me think ?-3 mils of grow or bloom - I use 5 mils of EM1-- 5 mils of Cal/Mag ( only because I use RO water )-per gallon - add some Voodoo Juice or a scoop of water from a box already got a healthy beneficial bacteria colony !-- Screw some PPMs -- Haven't used one in over a year !-- Best to let your nute water sit for 24 hours so the pH will stablize before U use it !-- U can chase your tail on PH !-- After a box is set up and running I been running a whole 2 month bloom cycle without changing the nute water !-- I top off with nute water the 1st month then only water after that !-- I try to pH once a week after it is stable !-- I plan to change the nute water more often but I needed to know what would happen without a nute change!-- It can be done !-- I only top off with pH water the last month because the plant removes more water than nutes so the longer Uh go adding more nutes just raises the concentration on the  nutes !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2018)

I just been trying to figure out how to get the most out a given grow area the fastest !- Dirt ? -water ?-- I don't care I'll do it anyway I can !-- I still got questions !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 8, 2018)

I water with RO myself. In my case I just add a tablespoon of epsom salts anytime I see the leaf stems going pink.  Seems I got to do it about once a month.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 8, 2018)

I don't really have a very high dollar system.  Just one of those under sink setups. Removes the chlorine which is what I care about,  Most of the rest of the stuff in the water we wind up adding back in anyway


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2018)

Under the sink is what I got too Nick !-- I got tap water not fit to drink or water plants ! -- Got close to 300 ppms of something in it ?-- PH of 8.5 !-- If I had good well water I would use it without the RO system !-- 
Hurricane gonna mess up the whole east coast and we got one trying to sneak up on us thru the carribean to the Gulf-- West coast still burning -- central states already got flooded !-- I know about the other news too but I'm not talk about that !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 8, 2018)

My little indoor grow consists of two rooms a veg room that is 6 x 8 with a 4x4 growing area and a 8x8 flowering room with two 2ft by 5ft grow areas.  I could fit more and occasionally I do but usually 8 to 10 plants will fit in flower.  This little setup manages to produce about a 1/2 lb. a month.  I put the plants into flower one or two at a time and usually get 2 to 3 oz. dried bud per plant.  Lately I have been harvesting every week and thats getting old so I am planning to cut back some.  When the room gets too crowded I tend to screw up like when the male got loose.


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2018)

Once a week is too much !-- Every other week seems to work for me !-- I'm down to one box in veg with a dozen or so little girls in it !-- I should probably be shut down until all this is settled but I haven't yet ! -- I'd like to find a way to keep a few of those  but I do got my seed !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 8, 2018)

Yup,  I agree with ya.  Problem is I had all these different varieties I just had to try.  You know a little bit about that don't ya? 
 I have eliminated everything down to 3 strains now and I'm sorting through the Valentine crosses Rose sent me.  They kinda got screwed though 'cause they got seeded.  I think I'll run 'em again this winter and pay closer attention.  Best thing about 1 plant a week was it only takes a couple hours.  No all day trimming sessions.  I remember growing them nurse larry plants in 11 gallon totes.  They took me and a buddy all day to trim two plants.  Now thats no fun at all


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2018)

Yep !-- I know about having all those different kinds of seed burning a hole in your pocket!-- It gets outta hand pretty fast !-- I'll probably have to get like that again to sort some of this stuff out that I bred!-- Some I already know about some I don't know what to expect !-- I still want some citrus and some other fruit flavors !-- Snow Lotus is dominate in those BBSL crosses earthy hash type taste and potent !-- I'm narrowing it down !-- BBSL male did me right !-- I just need to thin it down to the best 1-2 maybe 3 ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 8, 2018)

Entered my homebrew in another festival (I hate spell checkers) and took second place again...the one on the left is from today and the other from this spring... I guess I must be brewing something right or not as I didn’t win but I’m happy that people seem to like my beer enough to recognize it as pretty good...We’ll I wish I could offer ya’ll a homebrew but it’s all gone...maybe next time...Cheers...


----------



## thegloman (Sep 9, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
2RE
Good job bro!  You Must make some tasty beer to get awards 2 yrs. in a row.
I'm still toying with the idea of making beer but it see its more complicated than wine. Maybe after harvest season Ill give it a try.

Keef
I was wrong about SD X BBSL.
I was checking tags yesterday and I Do have a SD X BBSL that's 10' plus.   I must have been impressed with the NS X BBSL cuz I have 2 in the greenhouse.


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Weather still messed up with storms and stuff !-- My face ain't happy -- again !-- 
RE -- Congratulations !-- When I get set back up U gonna have to teach me the basics of beer making ! 
Gloman -- I hope when the nights starting getting cool she'll show U her pink !-- It's in her but I don't know if they will all show it but mine did !-- U had said once that U had a SD-X-BBSL  that was smaller than the others-- She didn't seem smaller than the others to me !-- Good to hear she holding her own !-- All I know for sure is Snow Desiel -X-BBSL and Nightshade -x- BBSL are both bad to the bone !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2018)

U people on the east coast pay attention to Hurricane Florence even if U inland U ain't safe !-- When the hurricane comes to call there is no safe place !-- If it gonna be anywhere near U --run if U can !-- The whole east coast is toast !-- This will be bad !


----------



## ness (Sep 9, 2018)

Good morning fellow stoners.  2RE congratulations on your win.  Day is still young but having a hard time getting motived.  Have a good day OFC.


----------



## umbra (Sep 9, 2018)

good morning ofc


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey everyone.  S'posed to rain for 3 days


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2018)

Nick it could be longer than that !-- Depends on where Florence comes in and how deep a hook it makes before heading back out to sea !-- Suppose to make landfal Thursday--U could get lots of rain -- Probably some wind !-- Watch for flooding !


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm kinda Snow Lotus heavy ?-- My 1st encounter with the Snow Lotus was thru The Tranquil Elephantizer outta Bohdi at Umbra's advice !--Which was a Snow Lotus mom and an Aphgooey dad !( I think ?)--  He didn't steer me wrong !-- Anyway !-- I think I need the pure Snow Lotus !-- 
I took a chance when I bred that BBSL to all those girls !-- Sometimes when U take a chance it works out better than U could have thought !-- He did me right !-- When the law changes down here ?-- Texas in trouble !--


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2018)

good morning all ya all.
Good to read all of you. Congratulations RE!!!!! woohoo.  I will always grow with dirt. In my bathroom now i have 2 10 gallon pots and one 20. this was a new experiment for me and I like it.


----------



## umbra (Sep 9, 2018)

Keef said:


> I'm kinda Snow Lotus heavy ?-- My 1st encounter with the Snow Lotus was thru The Tranquil Elephantizer outta Bohdi at Umbra's advice !--Which was a Snow Lotus mom and an Aphgooey dad !( I think ?)--  He didn't steer me wrong !-- Anyway !-- I think I need the pure Snow Lotus !--
> I took a chance when I bred that BBSL to all those girls !-- Sometimes when U take a chance it works out better than U could have thought !-- He did me right !-- When the law changes down here ?-- Texas in trouble !--


snowlotus = afgooey x blockhead


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2018)

U just keep rocking that dirt Rose !-- If it ain't broke -- Don't fix it !-- Don't look broke to me !-- We all got to adapt to what we got to work with and looks like U making the most of that bathroom !-- I want to be flexible and adapt to whatever is coming next !-- I got some experience with water but I know some people that knows all about dirt farming should that situation  present itself !-- I've put a lot of thought into a modest commercial grow !--but if I could grow outside in fairly out of the way place without fear of jail ?-- I'd have a dump truck full of composted forest products delivered and get my shovel out !-- I figure I'll most likely end up inside so I might better be proficient and water pharming ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2018)

I knew that didn't sound right Umbra !-- I get high and I get confused easy !-- What was the Tranquil Elephantizer ?-- Snow Lotus and what ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 9, 2018)

tranquil elephantizer = snowlotus x '88 G13/HP. He lost the male and did a remix of '88 G13/HP x snowlotus


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2018)

Everytime I was at the site they been sold out !-- These BBSL crosses remind me of  the Tranquil Elephantizer !-- Hit U like a hammer !-- Makes me wanna play around with some more Snow Lotus !
Damm !- Sneezing fix !-- Bout blew my eyeball out !-- More coffee and a toke or 2 so I can regain my composure !-- Probably should have went to the doctor a week or more ago !-- Doctors don't like me !-- I go in and tell them -- I want U to take a culture of my nose and give me the appropriate antibiotic for that bug !-- They'd try to get me hooked on opiates and other stuff like xanax again !-- U can't just give somebody like me all that stuff !-- We can't be trusted to take the prescribed dosage !-Lost most of a decade as a legal junkie !-- I ain't doing that again !

I didn't have an infection this time !-- I know that smell !-- I just got sick cause I wasn't taking care of myself !-- I'm getting better !


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2018)

Umbra I used an - F-2  -- B.B. King male from U on maybe a dozen girls too that haven't been grown yet !-- Panama Powerhouse-- Cheesy Jones -- King Louie -GDP-X-BPU-- and some other hybrids !-- Grown the way the Gloman grow they would be HUGE !-- Ain't nothing wrong with the genetics either !-- I always been impressed with that BPU-X-B.B. !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 9, 2018)

Beautiful plants Rose.  Pretty amazing what you can do inside if you use enough dirt!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2018)

Ya know Nick, i just keep learning. I started with 5 gallon pots and got 1-3 ounces depending. That was under hps. Now with the led's we will see what i get. I have no idea. But  why grow a little each grow or a lot? LOL. I have a need for a lot of cbd. so go big or go home. ha.   I gotta say kinda sheepishly, that this outdoor has been the best ever. This indoor is too. I am a happy girl.
I just took a bud off Lemon Tree as it is pure cloudy. I don't want amber on her. She is only day 53.   I will be out of town next week so I wasn't going to take her for another week. hmmm, advice?
I looked for how long she takes and one person said 55-60 days. that is fast for a sativa.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2018)

Re, that dirt will come out long enough for me to take a bath and then those pots will go back in with amendments and another grow. I need to get a cbd crew indica valentine, Has anyone gotten a girl?  I need to go start another medical grow.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Good afternoon guys

The weather seems to be cooling a bit and I have been busy outside doing stuff this weekend. It is good to sit down and relax. 

I have only used perlite to add to my soil so I am pretty clueless about hempy pots.
I first heard of people using perlite and circulating water with nutes in big grows in the 70s. I was never that sophisticated in my grow knowledge to try anything like that at the time.. or now for that matter.  lol 

I was in Home Depot and saw pots for water grows last night.  I picked up 3 bags of that Black Magic Soil Mix to try it out while I was there.   Home Depot does need a bigger premium grow section and selection I think.  This Home Depot seems to be sold out of different things every time I go.  The fabric bags are always sold out.  Just empty spaces.  There seems to me an obvious need to expand this section.  You can go the regular lighting section and pick up replacement MH or HPS bulbs pretty easy but go to the premium grow section and the only light if I see is one  45W LED.   grrr
ok enough venting about Home Depot.  I do feel lucky to see this section at all.  I think they could do a lot more business if they expanded this section and kept it stocked.  ha ha

Have a great day OFC!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 9, 2018)

Rose
Those are Beautiful plants! Great job!


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2018)

I still got a little bit of a grow !-- The Blue Val ( Blueberry- x- Valentine)-- isn't sexed yet but the other 2 are !
There she is in the corner Rose !
The SR91-X - (Mazar-i-Shariff-x BBSL ) -- Be revegging !-


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2018)

What up Burnin1 ?-- Mane they deliver everything except my water !-- After I started learning to grow in water I had this crazy idea !-- Stacked -Fast cycle --Sea Of Green -- Aero under leds !-- I got a better idea these days !


----------



## ness (Sep 9, 2018)

Good evening OFC.  Rose love your grow.  I'm not a happy camper with my grow.  New, things take time.  I'm getting close in posting picture.  If I don't break something first.  Everyone have a nice evening. (bong hit)


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2018)

Evening Ness !-- U learn and move on !--
What's up with the new guy selling weed ?-- Been like 5 minutes and he hasn't been bounced yet !-- I seem to be missing something myself !- U know I got that head injury so I ain't sure about a lot of stuff but seems to me there would be a better market somewhere else ?-- Trying to sell weed to pot farmers ?-- Must be the head injury because that don't make any sense at all to me ?
Now things might be a little different if people was showing up all the time saying "I'll buy all your excess at prime price !" -- Then they might just be at the right place ?-- I mean if things were different !-- It would be against the rules to do that now !


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Sep 9, 2018)

Rose I got 3 of them coming up.  I will be watching .


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks smoking g! I planted 4 of those and 4 of the Franks gift valentine. Just found a few thrip in my veg closet. oh well. I got this. lol


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2018)

3 books and an op-ed all telling the same general story!-- Damm !-- Could it be true ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Little after 4 am central !-- In the middle of a thunderstorm !-- I'm asleep -- Lightening must have struck near -- Thunder shook the house -- Keef jumped outta bed and ran into the wall -- Thought something done got me --That's gonna leave a mark !-- Can't go back to sleep after that !-- Got caps in my belly -- pipe is full and coffee brewing !-- Maybe I can nap later ?-- Oh !-- That hurts !-- I'm be stiff from that !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 10, 2018)

Lol.  
Ya watch them walls Keef!
 They used to sneak up on me too back when I used to drink a bit.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 10, 2018)

Cool weather here but gonna be a noisey few days.
Roofers starting on the house today.


----------



## umbra (Sep 10, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## ness (Sep 10, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Got my cup of joe and filling a bowl.  Got a busy day ahead.  Keef watch out for those moving walls, lol  Rose can you email me at [email protected].  I need to ask you some female stuff.  Thank you.  O:K first puff of the day.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 10, 2018)

Good morning everyone.  We're enjoying a few days of rain and some flash flooding here.  Good news is my river is behaving herself.   BOC in my pipe today.   Join me?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2018)

Good morning all, 
I sent you a  another email ness. Hope you get it.
 I believe fall is in the air. burr. feels good though.
Don't work too hard ya'll.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi Guys.  It is warm  and sunny today.  Time for a cup of joe and a bowl.

Have an awesome day!


----------



## ness (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello OFC.  Rose, starting not to like my new computer.  My yahoo mail is telling me my message can't not be delivered.  It's saying you do not have a email account.  Same thing happen with other peoples email.  They come back not delivered.  Something must be wrong on my end.  I haven't got a clue.  Don't ask me, I don't know what's going on with these computers.  They have a mind of there own. lol.   Do you have window's 10?  How are you liking your new laptop?  Glad your getting a break in the weather.  It's about time.  I'm telling you the humidity has been awful here in GA this summer.  Waiting on my break in the my weather.  Well, I have lost my way. And, I don't know how to get back c.  I have no emails coming in.  Maybe, I'll fine another email and see if the same thing happens.  My outlook.com doesn't want to work either.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2018)

Ness, up in the left hand corner at the very top is an envelope. You can go in there and message me and it is private.


----------



## Jasmine (Sep 10, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Ness, up in the left hand corner at the very top is an envelope. You can go in there and message me and it is private.



Mine is on the upper Right....They can also click on the members name and start a conversation that way as well


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi Jasmine, so is mine, LOL, thank you. Stoner moment? Yes indeed.  Thanks Jasmine.


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2018)

Jasmine welcome to the OFC !-- Ness and I both have problems with computers !-- U grow ?- How ?- What ? --


----------



## ness (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello Jasmine.  Nice to see you.


----------



## ness (Sep 10, 2018)

Keef I just got this new Window 10 computer and I'm about to take it out and shoot it.  Along, with this Freaking cell phone.​   I'll video and share. LOL


----------



## ness (Sep 10, 2018)

Puff Puff


----------



## ness (Sep 10, 2018)

What would cause my emails not to be delivered?  outlook, email, yahoo.  That is strange.  All, of them are not working.  Time to call HP.


----------



## ness (Sep 10, 2018)

420 outside, I go for a stoner moment or two.  Cheers (bong hit)


----------



## Jasmine (Sep 10, 2018)

not sure if this is what you seek.  But hope it leads you there 

https://www.ophtek.com/outlook-wont-send-email/


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2018)

Help the lady Jasmine !-- Ness I just use my smart  phone these days -- I can Google-- send e-mail text and get here most times !-- Rose had to get me back in twice !-- Only thing is I don't answer my phone or listen to voice mail !-- U want to get a response U better text me !-- It's the head injury I have trouble talking to machines !-- Don't have to make sense !-- Over a year the only time I talked on the phone was to Rose not long ago and not for long !-- It was hard to do !--
Still storming off and on !-- My face holding it's on today but after my run in with the wall this morning my neck is stiff !-- Sucks getting old !


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2018)

Well it looks like I could end up back in the piney woods of East Texas soon !-- I been water pharming but but if I end up over there on the river U know what will happen come spring !-- I might need some coaching at this dirt pharming thang but I knows some people knows about such things and I got the genetics !


----------



## ness (Sep 10, 2018)

Thank you, Jasmine.  That is a lot of clicking.  I'll have to look into this situation.  I don't won't to do nothing wrong.  Maybe, I'll bring it into the shop. Or send it back.   No, telling what I'll do at this time.  I'm disappointed with HP window 10.  And, the make of this computer.


----------



## ness (Sep 10, 2018)

I hear ya Keef.  I have to take breaks all the time when I get active.  Yard work, farming and stuff.  The storm is headed for coast of NC.  GA coasts will get some to.  I'm more inland.  Keef, it be nice to see some woods.  It's so relaxing to sit and hear mother nature.  But, I miss the Ocean sometimes.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Welcome to the OFC Jasmine

Keef: My smartphone confuses me and my ipad is rarely used.  I pretty much only use my smartphone to talk to people.  ha ha


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2018)

Don't make fun of me Burnin1 !-- I know I'm strange !-- U try to bust concrete with your face ?-- It make U strange !-- 
Ness -- If it works out this place so far back in the woods they gotta pipe in sunlight !-- I'll have to rediscover the stuff I learned growing up and country life !-- I bet I could still skin a buck and run a trot line too ?-- Hop--skip and a jump from the river !-- I wasn't sure at 1st but the more I think about it the more I like it ! -- Thick Pine Woods everywhere !-- Now if Mr. Game Warden come pulling up on Keef on that river when he hauling a load of clones or weed the boat flip over !-- I can get some more clones!-- Speaking of which -- I might get to keep the girls I got now !-- Moving a pot farm from South Texas to east Texas ?-- Why not ?--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 10, 2018)

Welcome Jasmine!
Glad you found us! 
We're here to help and share our collective knowledge. ( not to mention we're really just a bunch of friendly "ol farts").

Keef
You ain't gonna know how to act out in the stix without somebody breathing down your neck.
I think you'll love it!
I do. Although I'm not so sure putting up with a bitter cantankerous old woman is worth it any more.


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2018)

We talking about it Gloman !-- Nothing for sure yet but it has it's possibilities !-- We still having off and on storms today -- Looks like a depression might be coming this way ?-- I feel bad for the east coast !-- They gonna get slammed by that hurricane !-- That 20 inches of rain make any place flood !-- That be after the storm surge the hurricane is pushing !-- It ain't gonna miss and it's not gonna turn away!-- It's gonna be bad !-- We got a lot of rain here last couple days lot of low lying flooding and we got several more days coming !-


----------



## thegloman (Sep 10, 2018)

Shoot, y'all aren't recovered from the last hurricane yet are ya?  Just what ya need, more flooding.
East coast?
I hope the best for ya, but if it were me, I'd get out of dodge!


----------



## umbra (Sep 10, 2018)

we might get rain in October or November, lol.


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2018)

Maybe Umbra ?-U wouldn't know rain if it fell out the sky !--- Is there anything left on the west coast ain't been burnt ?-- Charleston area gonna need help rebuilding after this !-- 
No Gloman we haven't recovered from Harvey !-- This week been lots of coastal flooding in Texas !-- I don't flood out here but the town has lots of low lying areas that do !-- Be hard to get around for a few days except on main roads and highways !-- Then this coming weekend we should get a big rain maker with that depression !-- Maybe a little wind?


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's dark and stormy at the beach !-- I'm getting around fine this morning !-- Having some of that Noah rain out there !-- Might better just keep my old self at home today !-- Wake and Bake !- Weed ain't smoking itself !-- Do your duty !--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 11, 2018)

Good morning OFC.
 Another nice day here but the roofers are at it already so there's a lot of pounding making the dogs nutz.   3-4 more days to go.     They spotted my girlz in the greenhouse and made a comment or two but I don't think they gonna rat me out. My preacher runs the crew and his last sermon was on minding your own business and not causing trouble for other ppl.
We'll see. Its too close to the end to get scared now.


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2018)

Gloman --Tell them about the Bobby traps and hidden trail camera !-- Spin a most glorious tale of things going BOOM pictures and the silent alarm !
I'm not asking U to lie to them !-- Just present "Alternative facts " !


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2018)

I know it's for personal use but weed has a lot of value !--  U probably got over  $25,000 in weed out there !-- Stay on your toes till U got it in !-- Never store it all in the same place either !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 11, 2018)

For sure there's a lot of money's worth of weed in there.
Fortunately I'm not worried at all about theft. Only loose lips.
I'm protected by the terrain on 3 sides and anybody going to the greenhouse Has to go past my front door. Our dogs bark at everything that trots past the house. Turkey, deer, coons etc.


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2018)

Then maybe U found yourself a trim team ?-- They know it's there and getting a little dank for they work ?-- Maybe they would want the source kept quite for they on good ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2018)

I need to get back to packing the grow now that I can move again !-- A dozen box /pump/ light combos !-- The nutes and my brewery !-- I got time but I have started to organize and pack it !-- Didn't realize how much stuff U collected running a grow !-- I'm need a U-Haul truck !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Good morning guys!

Keef:  I was not making fun of you. Sorry if I wrote anything that would give you that impression.


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2018)

Cuz U ain't hurt my feelings none !-- I was just picking at U !-- I had a traumatic brain injury -I lean more towards the idiot side of the idiot/ savant brain damage thing makes me strange sometimes like not talking on my phone !-- Some things that are hard for others to grasp  sometimes -make perfect sense to me !-- Other  things that are easy for others are beyond my grasp !---It beats  being 6 feet under or paralyzed !- - I get by !---  So no U didn't hurt my feelings !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2018)

Home a little early today. tons to do. just checking in.


----------



## ness (Sep 11, 2018)

Evening OFC.  Were did the day go.  I'm beat.  7 :20 right now, and I'm done for the day.  (bong hit)


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- We still doing the Noah thing at the beach !-- Rain and storms just keep coming !-- I shouldn't complain-- east coast bout to get spanked bad !-- No need for U guys to buy extra paper towels -- When Klu Klux Ken and Hurricane Barbi come to get they pic taken they'll bring U some paper towels !-- Hey that's better than the assistance the west coast got for they fires !-- No paper towels -- No trip for a picture or even a mention !-- Call it a "Poll Tax" ? -- U know what ya'll did !
Wake and Bake !-- Coffee is on !-- Pipe's right there !-- Let's do this day !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 12, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Day 3 on the roof.  60 square.
Should get it done today, well, except the cleanup. That will take months to get all the nails up.
My indoor girlz are starting to kick it in gear.  They've doubled in size this week.  They must like the compost tea.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 12, 2018)

Good morning potheads...61* when i got up this morning...feels more like 51*...who left that window open...Guess it might be time to fire up the indoor grow in my shop...I just been waiting for cooler weather and I think it’s here...you’all have a grea day!!!


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2018)

What up ya'll ?-- Yo G -- In the OR we had to account for all our sewing needle and other sharps-- When a needle hit the floor it could be hard to find !-- We had this device like a capital "T" that had wheels on the short legs and the long end was the handle !-- It had a powerful magnet and when U rolled it across the floor the loose needle would jump up to the metal bar !-- Something like that even if it is a rake with one those powerful magnets on it might help U get the last of the nails up !

Get'm wet RE !


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2018)

I think I'm take some cuttings today !-- I still got my hash plant --Mazar-i-Shariff---- Umbra's White Indica -x- BBSL-- and several others sexed and ready go !-- It would be nice to get to the river with a couple live plants !-- Come spring I would take a mess of rooted clones and plant the river bank right up above the flood line !-- Can I keep deer and stuff from eating them by scattering moth balls around the plants ?-- Maybe some "Pet No" to keep pets off furniture and stuff ?-- I haven't did a gorilla grow in decades !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello Guys

Keef:  I was just checking. 

It was a little chilly this morning when I went outside.  I hope the heat has passed.
I hope all of you in the path of the hurricane hunker down and stay safe.







Don't let life's big surprises get the best of you.

Have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2018)

Cat don't play !-- Mane I been thinking and I mostly grow Indicas and indica heavy hybrids -- If I do an outside grow in the spring -- I should run me down some seed to some straight up long finishing sativas !-- We got the long grow season ?--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 12, 2018)

Yo keef
I have one of those magnets on wheels but no matter how many times you sweep there still is always a few nails left that just sit there waiting for you to drive over them with the lawn tractor.
Flat tires are a given after a roof job this big.
I know this is gross, but the very best deer repellant I've found is stale urine with rotten eggs mixed in.    Pew in a bucket for a couple days then crack a couple eggs into it.  Stir like crazy with an old stick. Set it in the sun a couple days then apply it around the perimeter of the plants.  I guarantee there won't be a deer come anywhere near your grow.
I've tried all the commercial sprays. They only work a short time. This stink keeps em away all season
I have a LOT of deer here and once I apply there aren't even tracks near my plant all season.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 12, 2018)

Moth balls do Not work.


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks Gloman !-- I never had any faith in moth balls !-- It sure is cool to be able to tap into the OFC hive mind when U thinking about trying something new with a grow !-- I wanna get my indoor set back up but I might have to do an outdoor grow on the river just because !-- I got my giant Indicas and stuff !--


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2018)

morning guys i will be outta town the rest of the week, but i will hope to check in.  3 old ladies friends from high school....look out!!!!!  i will miss all ya all.  I
took the monster lemon tree. cut the whole plant and it is hanging. i guess i will dry trim for the first time.  I think she was 6 foot tall in that bathroom. 
So we are staying in a mansion that is for sale. my gf's dad's place. he died. it is too expensive for anyone to buy, so woo hoo we will be having a party for a few day. You guys behave yourself... I will not be doing that.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2018)

Moth balls with kill ya.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 12, 2018)

Alright Rose!
Whoo hoo! Party like a rock star.
You're right keef!
I've learned SO much here. One step at a time I feel I grow some pretty good weed now days cuz of y'all at the OFC.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 12, 2018)

You go girl.  I hope you have a truely awesome time.  I have a nl valentine coming down tonight and a reg.nl coming down tonight.  fortunately they were both 3 gallon girls so the trimming won't be bad.  I really dislike dry trimming.   get so frustrated I just give it away.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Have a great time Rose!

About 4 weeks left on these I think


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2018)

A travel trailor sitting  beside a 2 Bay "Shop "out in the country ?-- I think I could work with that ?--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 12, 2018)

I lived in a 5th wheel for 5 years Keef,  Not hard at all but I would suggest the biggest one you can afford.  I lived on a 40 ft Egg Harbor and a 40ft.  Royals International 5ver.  The boat was much nicer and roomier.  Loved the camper lifestyle, even when I stayed in one place.  I really like traveling though.


----------



## umbra (Sep 12, 2018)

Home early. Cleaning


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey Umbra !
Nick I'm looking at one !-- I don't need much !-- I may get it and put it by some family while we sell this place then buy me a little place for a grow !-- Things are gonna  change fast in Texas after the 1st of the year !-- I was just thinking find a piece of land and get a grow working in a barn or shop -- I can build me a little house on it later if I want !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2018)

They talking about a hurricane and them fake fires on the Fake News !-- I don't believe it !-- Probably ain't even  no hurricane anyway ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2018)

Gloman -- 5 gallons of Peach Wine going in the freezer !-- I turn that 5 gallons into about 2 gallons by taking off water ice !

This wine was made out of organic peaches by blind nuns !--

That's a lie Other Keef !

It was made by an old stoner from canned Libby's Peaches in heavy syrup !-- U know I got 2 gallons of Fruit Cocktail Wine ?-- Guess what it is made from ?


----------



## thegloman (Sep 12, 2018)

Keef, 
You crack me up brother!
Having a little out of the way place were nobody can tell ya to leave is the most important part for me.  I could build a pallet shack and be happy.
My peach slowed to a crawl so I tasted it and it was still Real sweet. I decided to add another gal. of plain water and it took off again. I'm hoping that after aging it will smooth out some cuz now it has a STRONG alcohol taste/smell then the peach flavor comes on.   I used peaches I had in the freezer from several years ago.  About 10 lbs.    According to my hydrometer the abv is about 13% before I added the water.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 12, 2018)

If mine doesn't mellow out some Ill do the freezer trick. 40 -60 % is considered brandy right?


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2018)

Farm them yeast Gloman !-- I should get me some gauges and stuff I guess ?-- I know the alcohol will be there but the good right taste ain't as easy as convincing some yeast to get down on some sugar for U !-- They start slowing way down as they get up to the max they can do in that environment !-- Too much sugar in solution slows them down like they did on the Gloman !-- I make 5 gallons at a time with the intention of turning it into about 2  gallons finished wine -- G - run it till it is dry then sweeten with the syrup from some canned  peaches in heavy syrup !--
 - Say I got it at 15 % alcohol in the wine then I freeze down to 2 or roughly double the concentration of alcohol and terps !-- I know I loose some alcohol in the water ice -- So double 15% - = - 30 % -- estimate down to maybe 25 % -- That would be what 50 proof ?- Not really wine anymore I guess ?-- Fruit Cocktail Brandy ! -- U know that ain't right ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2018)

The sister in law bought a house  in the area I'm looking at since Hurricane Harvey that was a foreclosure !-- 2 bedroom frame house on 2 acres for little less than  $30,000-- I said I want one like that !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 13, 2018)

Keef, don't but them used fema trailers.  They will kill ya


----------



## thegloman (Sep 13, 2018)

Good morning OFC!
Last day for the roof.  T.G.!!!!
Ill never do another one.


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- We got the 1st rain bands from a tropical storm moving in this morning !--The city got lots of flooded areas and now and it's worse !-- Nothing like the east coast bout to get !
Gloman -- That peach wine come out that block of ice about noon ish ?-- Then we'll see how it turned out ?
Nick I was around in the aftermath of Katrina !-- I know all about those FEMA trailors !
Woke up stiff and sore -- Stormy weather -- So I got high !-- Doing some light reading !-- The Enuma Elish : The Creation Tablets -- U kinda got to be high to follow along !


----------



## ness (Sep 13, 2018)

Morning Keef, OFC.  going be a relaxing day, today.  I felt a little coolest in the air this morning.  Looking forward to fall and winter.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm with ya there Ness.
Im SO over the gardens. I just wish I had a good trim crew.  Anyway, I'm done. Not gonna overextend myself no more.
I have the hardest time dealing with not being able to do the work I used to laugh at.  I suppose I'm not ready to be old yet, but my body says I am.


----------



## umbra (Sep 13, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2018)

Saw a coyote chasing a rabbit down the street while ago !-- They was both swimming !--


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Good morning OFC

There is a chill in the air this morning.  I wish those pistols on my plants would hurry and curl so I can start checking trichomes.  I want them to finish so bad.  They have a floral smell to them.  Can't wait.  No more nutes for them,  Just straight water from here to the finish.  I broke a small branch off of one off my plants while checking them this morning.  I trimmed it and it is smelling up the house now.  ha ha

Those of you in the way of the hurricane on the East Coast stay safe.

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2018)

What up Burnin1 -- I been in the bat cave playing with wine !-- I got that 5 gallons of Peach Wine in the freezer but I didn't have a place for the 2 gallons I'll get from it !-- I don't like mixing jugs of froze off wine in case one has or will turn to vinegar !-- That happens U ruin it all !-- I had a 3 gallon water bottle so I cleaned it good with bleach water and filled it up with Blueberry Wine -- Freed up the 2 gallon jugs I needed for the peach !-- Next step is to stab a hole in that chunk of ice in that frozen bucket and get my peach wine out of it !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2018)

It looks like I may have to shut down and start a new grow after we sell and I find a place !-- My ideal solution right now would be to put a travel trailor beside a barn or shop with enough room for a nice grow !--- A place I where I wouldn't have to move in a few months !-- The clock is starting to tick in Texas weed laws -- I still got to start some stuff and find my girls to clone -- Grow the clones out big enough to flip -- set my 4 part rotation back up !-- It would be spring before I can start kicking it !--

2 gallons of Peach Wine in long term storage getting some age !-- Gloman -- It do got a bite !-- I rack it a time or 2 then sweeten it if it needs it before I bottle it !-- Probably should wait 6 months ?-- So 2 gallons of cherry -- 3 gallons of Blueberry-- 2 gallons of Peach and - 2 gallons of Fruit Cocktail !-- The brewery is shut down now !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2018)

Yo Gloman !---U know when I get high my mind jumps the tracks once in awhile ?-- - 
That concentrated peach wine ?- 
Peaches and Cream ?-- Maybe I could sweeten it with non fat sweetened condensed milk ?-- Can't have any fat !-- I guess I have to find out ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 13, 2018)

Got home from work, got high and started cooking. Now we have soup I guess. Almond, carrot, ginger soup with ham, string beans, garbanzo beans, carrots, corn, peas, eggplant, and some wild rice.


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2018)

Mac and cheese with BBQ pulled pork in it !-- a dose of cannacaps and a multi vitamin !
I don't eat egg plant ! and I use Mahatma Jasmine Rice !

We had a couple hour break from the storm but the weather channel got red stuff coming at us momentarily !-- That can't be good ?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm having fish sammichs tonite.  Made with genuine Mrs. Paul's fish mush


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2018)

Surimi ?-- U know the imitation crab legs ?-- I have been known to heat a pack up in the microwave wave -- melt me some butter to dip them in and call it a meal !--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 13, 2018)

Home grown potato soup and 2pcs. toast.
I do love all the fresh ripe produce this time of year, but honestly, I've had enuff veggies for a while. I need some red meat!    Grunt Grunt Howel!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 13, 2018)

Keef
My peach wine took off again. I added that gal of water and its bubbling like crazy again.
May have to make brandy out of it.   Peoria has a brew supply that carries the flavorings too.
Why couldn't a guy make sugar wine and add flavorings?


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2018)

I don't know Gloman ! -Sugar shine is the easiest to make !--Water- sugar and yeast -- Then cook it off !-- - I think Boones Farms and Mad Dog be made from sugar liqour  Then some wine is just flavored grape wine - I haven't made any grape wine because that's what everybody else does !--
Easiest way to make fruit wine is with a juice concentrate -- I perfer real fruit but I like to use a sweet fruit concentrate to sweeten it !-- Add one more layer of fruit flavor too !-- Help balance out that alcohol bite !-- A little lemon juice ( or citric acid ) helps the fruit flavor pop too !


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2018)

I suppose an enterprising person with a set of flavorings  could run up a tank of sugar shine -- Then mix it up to order ?-- 100 proof !--gallon of whiskey -- gallon of gin-- gallon of rum-- gallon of Vodka--gallon of Green Dragon -- They sell all those flavorings !-- Except for that last one ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm have to find me a couple bottles of that fruit punch concentrate like the used to sell ! -- Hawaiian Punch and Delaware Punch ?-- I never fermented any of that yet !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 13, 2018)

Hawaiian Punch with a punch!


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2018)

Served with a Deep Steak ?-- I finally figured it out !-- I think a deep steak is a center cut of aged Prime Rib about 2 inches thick !-- On the rare side with that dip made from the drippings !-- I could go for a deep steak right about now !-- Hold the baked potato !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 13, 2018)

Knock off the horns, wipe it's rear end, pass it over a hot fire and serve that beast up.
A fork and sharp knife and maybe a little A-1. I'd be a happy camper!


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2018)

One day I want a smoker big enough to do whole hog !-- I never cooked a whole hog before but I bet I could ?-- Turn that skin right into cracklins as it cook !
Gloman ask why I was interested in 100 lbs miniature cows ?-- If a whole hog will fit on the pit then I reacon I'll be doing whole cow one day ?
Told Rose I was gonna get me some chickens when I get settled !--I think she thought maybe it was some zen thing communing with the chickens or something !--  I had some Brahma chickens in mind then I found out about Jersey Giants were bigger !--

Keef what dahell are U gonna do with 25 lb chickens ?- -- Zen on the pit!---- Big --Bac Bac !-- Legs big as a turkey !-- I can burn some bird !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Smoked n drank dinner this evening...but we’ll eat on the morrow...fer sure


----------



## thegloman (Sep 14, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Well, I stripped most of the tomatos and picked all the squash. Next the rest of the Lima beans then wait on the watermelons and I'm Done.
It was a good year and I got to give lots of food to those who needed it. To me, That's what makes it all worthwhile. However, next year not so much.


----------



## umbra (Sep 14, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Weather has cooled quite a bit. Glad son in NC is inland. He said they are getting plenty of rain and wind but no flooding yet.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Still storming off and on --tropical disturbance bringing lots of rain !-- I'm good !-- Got no reason to go out in it !-- I saw those people in NC and SC  planning a hurricane party !-- My guess is it wasn't near as much fun as they expected !-- If they survived it there won't be no more hurricane parties !-- A hurricane is some serious sheet ain't no time to party !-- I see they still fishing them out the flooded areas this morning !-- The Cajun Navy already at it !-- Since Katrina they show up during every hurricane and haul people in off they roof or whatever !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2018)

More coffee and another toke or 2 ?--
I been thru my share of hurricanes and each time I learned more about what makes it easier!-- Generators are a false hope -- You'll run out won't be able to get more gas !-- Disposable batteries are the same way -- U need stuff that can be recharged !-- Also have 2 of everything U can !-- 12 volt marine batteries and a 12 volt solar panel to charge it !-- got to have jumper cables !- If U run down the 12 marine batteries U can haul them out to the car and recharge them off the car battery !--DC/AC power inverter turns the 12 bolt battery power into 110 AC household power !-- It  is a reliable power source !-- Got to have a gas grill and an extra tank of propane !--Couple cases of  Meals Ready to Eat (MREs)--canned and box food are a must !-- MREs come with a chemical heater that will heat your food !-- If U don't have access to clean water U in trouble !-- U got to have a water purification kit or know how to purify it !-- An ax !-- A radio -a fan or 2 - it can get hot !-- The cell towers usually go down so U can't call for help or anything else !--That's why U got that sawed off pump 12 gauge !-- U can have anything anything U want but U better not take it from me!---A night vision device would come in handy --  The phone has a flashlight that'll come in handy !-
Your freezer will begin to thaw after a couple days -- Time to start smoking meat !-- Old Stoners always got a lighter around but everyone needs to be able to make fire one way or another !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2018)

Manafort flipped and will cooperate ! -- Damm !-They getting awful close to the 1st family !-- Best thing he can do is make a deal  and quit before they come for Junior and the rest !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 14, 2018)

Whoo Hoo!
I just learned Illinois recinded the background checks.
Now I can get a medical card from the state I live in!
Its still illegal to grow but its a step in the right direction.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Awesome Gloman!! Wooot!!!


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2018)

I hate U Cuz !-- Not really -- I'm just jealous !-- My time is coming soon !--They Probably do something in Texas right after the 1st of the year !-- I would most certainly would want a card but I also want a small commercial grow !--
Not sure how I'm get there yet but I'm working on it !-- There's lots of towns and cities in Texas and running the grow end of a weed pharmacy in a modest town as one of several pharmacies would be a win for me !-- I don't know how to go part way so I aimed big !-- State wide the people in the pro legal weed movement and organizations knows about Keef and the OFC !-- Cause I dropped the dime !-- So when someone gets serious about putting a weed business together and ask if these people know they can find experienced growers ?-- They'll know about me !-- I'm toxic right now because U get busted U may be banned from the legal weed business when it happens !-- The best way to show your connection to the weed world and credibility would be to link yourself to it thru a partner with those connections !-- For instance -- Pain management doctors !--Get paid to write the recommendation /script or whatever then send U to thier pharmacy to buy the weed !-- Doctors ain't dumb and they greedy so of course they dream of something like that !-- Getting paid on both ends !--They'll come to me sooner or later !- Soon as one of them gets up the nerve to make contact thru the OFC !
I'm grow a bunch of dank !-- I'll take it from seed to retail packaged product !-- The weed must flow !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 14, 2018)

Yard guy showed up today finally.  It wuz starting to look like a hayfield around here


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2018)

I got a little hay patch myself !-- Just don't have a floating mower !-- I'm pinch that little dogs head off !-- No !--over by the door is not the same as outside !- -Little bastid !- We've had about 2 inches of rain today I forgive him this time !-- They pretty good about going outside - They got a little doggie door !-- When it's raining --or dark that little one ain't going out ! -- I tried to trim around his face so he could see -- He bit me !-- More than once !-- When he gets mad  he acts possessed like Cujo !-- 6 lbs of terror !-- Try to hold him down ?--He will bite U he got nothing to prove !
Plus he a bud thief !-- He snag a bud and take up his fighting position in that little nook -- He'll fight U for it !-- I have learned it is best to just let him keep it !-- If U go in after it he's gonna make U bleed !
These days --If I'm rolling a joint or packing a pipe and he comes around ?--I have found it is best to just pay him so there won't be any trouble ! --


----------



## umbra (Sep 14, 2018)

Its Friday, work is done. Smoking some allen wrench. Getting ready to flip the next crop, sour punch. Got bunch of new stuff to sex in the tent, a mom section bigger and better than ever before, and dozens of clones with roots popping out everywhere. Going to be busy this weekend. I moved from a state that had the worst mmj anywhere to a state that had 1 of the best mmj laws and then went recreational. And am considering moving to a state with no mmj. Making sure I have no neighbors if I move.


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2018)

A virgin market ?--With no distribution system or plan - or idea how it should be set up ?-- Few who know much about weed at all - but many who want to cash in on the green wave ?-- --Get in on the ground floor ?-- Sounds like a plan Umbra !


----------



## ness (Sep 14, 2018)

Good evening Keef, OFC.  Keef, you got your boat built yet.  I see all that rain over there.


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2018)

Hey Ness !-- Yep !- It's about to get bad !-- and I'm getting high--er !--
Umbra I call the concept "The Stoner Ranch " -- I just haven't found it yet !

Come to Texas Umbra !-- It might be a tight fit but I believe there is room for both of us !


----------



## ness (Sep 14, 2018)

You, guys have to fine a place in the woods.  Found me a little Aurora Indica dated 11/28/2016.  Smoking good.  That will not last and that's it until my small crop get harvest.  Glad this day is at it end.  Wasn't a very good.  Sitting back a enjoying my smoke. (bong hit)


----------



## umbra (Sep 14, 2018)

Keef said:


> Hey Ness !-- Yep !- It's about to get bad !-- and I'm getting high--er !--
> Umbra I call the concept "The Stoner Ranch " -- I just haven't found it yet !
> 
> Come to Texas Umbra !-- It might be a tight fit but I believe there is room for both of us !


I want to be near my son, driving distance to rest of family, commuter distance for Puddin', and already have everything I grow sold. Commuting distance for that too. So the plan is coming together.


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2018)

Cool Cuz !--U thinking about the east coast ?--I'm sure U miss it !--  I need to be where U are with my grow !--
Weed is a little tight around here too Ness !-- U and I need to get our grow on so we don't run out like this!-- I know one thing -- With that WI-X-BBSL and SR91 thing -- U gonna need a pipe with a small bowl !-- It don't take much !


----------



## Budlight (Sep 15, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Joe, I hope you live  a long time. What a deal to have to live with but I sure am glad you are. Your corvette may save you.   Are you still doing oil?  Do you think Mr Mccain did?  Maybe just cbd. Rick simpson says you need thc to kill most cancers.  You are a hero of mine Joe.
> 
> Good morning all. Yes, cool weather and CLEAN AIR!!!
> 
> ...


 I think  there’s just a couple of small ones left thank god because I sure couldn’t handle anymore that smoke


----------



## Budlight (Sep 15, 2018)

I’m really starting to think this sickness is getting out of hand I just ordered some  London bridge , London Pound cake  and crumpets   From the cookie Family   And I couldn’t make up my  mind on whether to pick cherry Mac or cherry cream so I told the guy just to surprise me between the two  When the wife sees this receipt I could be living with you Keef


----------



## umbra (Sep 15, 2018)

I saw the London pound cake beans for $600


----------



## Budlight (Sep 15, 2018)

umbra said:


> I saw the London pound cake beans for $600


Yeah they  definitely have come down in price they were 800


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2018)

a house on the route i walk my dog on has some plants going in the back yard. the backyard backs up to a middle school sports field complex where the flow of people is pretty high especially with soccer and field hockey being in season. cannabis is legal here in massachusetts but i think it needs to be secured. the yard is fenced in with a lock on it. i can see the plants but i only know what they are from the distance i see them because i obsessed about people being able to spot my plants when i was growing outside. my wife could not see them. she could however smell them. i have talked with the woman there a few times in the past. she is a late 40's hippy and we have spoken about growing before but i wouldn't consider us friends, just friendly. should i alert her that her crop is pretty aromatic or should i not get her all worried? i know it would get me pretty nerved up...


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2018)

Good morning everyone.  On a day like today I wish I had someone to share this beautiful view with.  Man what a gorgeous day!  Oldfogey, I woldn't bother.  I'm pretty sure she or he probably knows.  My experience is if they can grow it big they aint fools.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2018)

Gotta say though, near a school ain't too bright.  They may be losers in which case they won't be growing for long.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2018)

Remember these guys?


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Good morning guys

Busy day around here today as the weather is cooler and company is coming over.
Have a great day friends!


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2018)

What up O.F.C.  !--Pull up an inner tube --the water's fine !-- We having Noah rain !-- I don't think I could get out if I wanted !-- Lot's of flooded  roads !-- I'm good !-- Little pressure in my face got me subdued !-- I got a dose of caps in my belly and no reason to get out in the storm !-- So the plan is to stay high and watch the rain !


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2018)

Severe Flood Threat until 6:30 !-- That can't be good ?-- I better pack a pipe ?-- Maybe an afternoon cup of coffee !-- Got to be 4:20 somewhere ?---That's just how I roll !-- Keep an eye on that dog while I pack a pipe !-- He quick !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 15, 2018)

Close enuff to 4:20 for me!
Ill join you with a little early BB King.
Got a bunch of yard work done, did my laundry and went grocery shopping. I think I've earned a little break.

Keef
Did you ever consider a pontoon?
If its yours and tagged you can go anywhere you want and drop anchor as long as you want.
Gorilla grow along river banks.
I used to gorilla grow in the strip mines in Indiana.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi peeps, I am home. had a great time. No one smokes as much pot as i do except maybe you guys.    Hope you are all well.


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2018)

Rose in da house !-- Bunch a wimps !--
Gloman I have thought about a houseboat !-- As a get away !-- Something as simple as a travel trailor on pontoons with a deck on top -- Maybe a motorized RV ?-- Drop the drive shafts down to run a propeller or impeller jet -- hook the steering up to a rudder ?-- I would enjoy it but Texas gonna bust this mmj thing and I want a modest production facility!- - By a modest production grow ?--I mean 4 bloom areas each about big as a 2 car garage -- And - about half that much in veg !--If U can grow a little U can grow alot !---That would be enough for awhile ?----A few years and things settle down I might get a houseboat ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2018)

Look -- That little black and white -- Bud stealing -- demon dog -- He needs a bath !-- I been trying to come up with a plan where I don't come out this looking like I been petting a chainsaw !-- Like last time !-- It wasn't pretty !--- He bad !-- He don't want no bath and he's willing to fight about it !-- I'm not !-- So I think about an hour before the throw down begins--- I'm let him steal a little bud !-- Get the demon so high he don't care !-- Some might think that is like animal abuse !-- U come bath him once then we'll talk !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2018)

Do it keef, slip him a hempy. i just made that up.. isn't it clever? lol not 
don't drown him keef.  you stoned, dog stoned, it could get slippery.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2018)

I was just rooting around in the grow room looking for jars and I found a dusty jar with 3 or 4 nice tops in it labeled Umbras Surprise.  I can't even remember growing this stuff but I feel obliged to sample it.


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- 6 am and it's dark !-- I'm up working out the kinks !-- It hurts when I do this !-- Ugh !-- Mane we got over 5 inches of rain out here yesterday -- other parts of the city got over 7 inches !-- We got more coming today !--
Bud !-- I missed U back there !- Hope all goes well !-- $800 for a pack of seed is outta my league !-- U got the VCD bad !-- I been in remission lately but it'll raise it's ugly head soon enough and there will be some variety that I just have to  have!--- It's the nature of the beast !

Nick -- Umbra's Surprise ?-- I remember that !-- I sent them back out to others after Umbra sent them to me !-- There was one kind that didn't have a label !-- I marked them Umbra's Surprise because -- Surprise !-- He couldn't remember what they were either !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 16, 2018)

Good Morning OFC

Nick I like surprises like that


----------



## thegloman (Sep 16, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Have a great day!


----------



## mrcane (Sep 16, 2018)

Morning OFC....Still alive and well here in the P.N.W. had our first good snow in the mountains last night.
 Getting fired up have two blackjack about a month old,  and just popped two ea Papaya seeds and two ea Girl scout cookies. So we still growing
 Hope that you all have a great day and stay high....


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 16, 2018)

Gorgeous mrcane. I like to look at snow.  Not so crazy about being in it


----------



## mrcane (Sep 16, 2018)

Yep Nick ,that is about as close as I like to get to snow. Purdy to look at tough


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2018)

Cane in da house !-- Hope all goes well !-- U like that Papaya !- Not the 1st time U have grown it !-- 

Beach report :-- It's still storming and I'm still high !


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2018)

Dam !-- They made the Hairy Krishna thread vanish !--U shoulda seen it !-- I was working him ya'll !-- Somebody saw it ?-- I'm nondenominational like that !


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2018)

That Black and White demon dog got lucky !-- I was gonna get him high on some decarb and we was going swimming in the bathtub !-- Wrangled an appointment with the groomer !-- Let her deal with his evilass !-- Me and him we been thru this and neither of us wants to do it again !-- Now T-Shirt Jake ?--I named him Jake after Joliet Jake in the Blues Brothers !-- I busted him out the big house !-- - He wear a T -Shirt like one those thunder vest that keeps him calm !-- He easy to bath and handle !
Then he gets a clean shirt !-- He nasty right now too !-- Can't just bath the easy one !-- Jet ?- He go all Cujo on U !-- Got sharp little needle teeth and knows how to use them !-- He's never bit me just once !-- He bites like a chainsaw !-- He'll bleed U !-- However the groomer does it I don't know ?-- I'll have to bring her a couple bottles of blueberry wine !-- Dealing with him ?-- She deserves something !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 16, 2018)

Ugh! What a long day!
I made a bunch of BB King caps and ate 5. It always take my system 2+hrs to hit me so I'm hoping by bedtime they gonna do their job.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 16, 2018)

Keef
Your doggies crack me up!
Mini cujo's. lmao
My dogs don't really like baths but they get special treats and lots of gentle warm lovin so they put up with it.


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 17, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Still stoned from last nights caps. Took extra long to come on but worked great!


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2018)

Woke up in a bad mood !-- Took a dose of caps that should help shortly -- Catching up on the news -- I guess Emperor POTUS will be coming to the Carolinas with some paper towels this week to get his pic taken and tell U how great a job he did !-- Such a disgusting man !-- Make me sick !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 17, 2018)

Whoo hoo!  I was just out visiting the girlz and they getting close!
Here's a shot of the outdoor SD X BBSL.

Well, for some reason it won't upload my pics anymore.
Keeps saying my files are too big.
Danged if I know.


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2018)

I was pretty sure she would have time to finish before the frost !-- U take that one to amber at your own risk !-- She just gonna melt U Cuz !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2018)

Good morning all,
Umbra, i posted a pic of the "lambs lotus" on my journal for you to see. 
I just started a new batch of cbd seeds, harley tsu, cbd crew and fgv. We may have a new little boy with horrible seizures.  ( in texas)


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2018)

Rose -- The Angel of the O.F.C. !-- When I'm back up and running U can pass that one off to me !-- Just tell me what U giving him !


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2018)

Lambs Lotus ?-- Snow Lotus everywhere !-- This morning Gloman be sporting Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus now Lambs Lotus ?-- I guess I'm not the only one sees something in that Snow Lotus ?


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Good morning OFC

Mrs Burnin and I are celebrating our anniversary today.  She is off work today so I wont be on much.







Have a GREAT day guys!


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2018)

Happy Anniversary Burnin 1 -- Ya'll have a hood day !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 17, 2018)

Happy Anniversary Burnin 1 !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 17, 2018)

Keef I think that snow lotus is responsible a LOT of kick a** crosses.


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2018)

I know that's true G !-- U sitting on a mess of her grand babies that can hold they own  !-- Waldo that Black Berry Snow Lotus male did me right !-- I took a chance breeding him to all those girls but I was playing a numbers game !--My thought was that if it is true the BBSL male "Bring the Fire" -- Somewhere in that mess of seed should be something outstanding ! -- They all bad to the bone so far it's  just a search for the perfect terp profile !


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2018)

Rose I haven't been able to bring myself to kill my CBD Crew's Indica-x- Valentine girl and some of my high THC girls !-I got more seed but I already have some girls - I keeping hoping to find a way to keep them !--- U making RSO outta the high CBD or pressing it ?-- Olive oil tincture ?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2018)

I am going to make my first cbd oil soon. This best friend of mine that is not cannabis friendly,  doctor finally told her to take my cbd tincture. So she is and she can't sleep. She is scared of thc. I think i will use some pennytine with a little northern lights in it. The high cbd should counteract any od issue and the nl should help her sleep. I think i will just do an ounce of cbd and a pinch of NL. Any thoughts? 

I don't know if the little boy is texas mom will be brave enough to do the mail. Keef is it true there are 3 dispensaries in Tx?

Hi gloman.


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2018)

Life is a funny, funny thing. Son #2 being courted by the Navy recruiters. After taking MEPS testing, the Navy offered my son 2 training programs, nuclear tech and advanced electronics tech. Son mentioned is grandfather was the project engineer for Aegis. He may go into Aegis repair, both the radar and the weapon system. A bit ironical


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2018)

Rose I thought only one was open and there were license pending for 2 more !-- They do mostly hemp stuff !-- Highly restrictive about who can be a patient !-- Only intractable seizures as far I know !-- Texas legislature meets after the 1st of the year and those in the know seem to think they gonna amend the law and open it up as MMJ only but with many acceptable diagnoses !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2018)

2 of my Frank's gift x Valentine, 1 blueberry x Valentine, 1 devil's tit x apricot head, 1 chocolate berry are girls. Preflowers are showing. Pulled a couple of males already.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 17, 2018)

umbra said:


> Life is a funny, funny thing. Son #2 being courted by the Navy recruiters. After taking MEPS testing, the Navy offered my son 2 training programs, nuclear tech and advanced electronics tech. Son mentioned is grandfather was the project engineer for Aegis. He may go into Aegis repair, both the radar and the weapon system. A bit ironical



A few years ago I might have been one of his instructors.  If he goes Aegis he'll wind up in Dahlgren sooner or later.


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Woke up with a bad attitude !-- I'm working on an attitude adjustment with a pipe and coffee !-- Momma said " Some days just bees this way " !-- I'm about ready for some stability and to get lost in growing again !-- This emotional Rollercoaster I been on is wearing thin ! -- Only thing I know about missiles is like the band "Dorothy"  says " I am a Missile " !-- Got to get my mind right so I can get down to the S.S. office and try to get this SS thing worked out !-- Not sure what else they could want ?-- Still it's just like when I have  to go to the motor vehicle cop shop !-- Never can get anything there done with only one trip !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2018)

I guess one those Go Fund Me pages for The Stoner Ranch -- a MMJ farm in Texas-- is a bad idea ?-- Every idea is not a good idea ! -- The pipe is working !


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Went to bed early, and woke up early.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2018)

Good morning all. Have a good day today Umbra.  i will be taking down the rest of the indoor today. 
Keef, keep positive if ya can, you are doing great.  St nick, what is Dahlgren? 
Lets do this day!


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm trying Rose !-- I decided it would be best to wait until afternoon to go to the S.S. office !-- I'm what that mind doctor used to call "Volitile" this morning !-- Gonna take a dose of caps and get my mind right !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 18, 2018)

Good morning friends and stoners.  Rivers up, rain has stopped.  Life in the hills goes on.  Rose, Dahlgren is the home of the Aegis training and testing facility.  A naval base on the Potomac about an hour from Washington.


----------



## ness (Sep 18, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Day is young.  Rose good luck with harvesting.  Smoking on OG Kush with a cup of joe.  Don't want to do a thing today.  But, you know how it is. (bong hit).


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Good morning guys

Busy day and night for me yesterday.  I am going to be lazy today.  ha ha


----------



## thegloman (Sep 18, 2018)

Morning y'all
 Started off a good day this morn. Even had a job interview as a driver for the auto auction, however on the last page of the application they inform you there will be a drug screen as a condition of employment.  Well I told the guy there wasn't much use to continue as I DO use medical marijuana.  He said he never ran into this problem before and would check with the insurance co. Well, we all know what that means. So, I have to choose between wellness or money.  I guess I choose wellness but it just don't seem right.


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2018)

Got to be another way Gloman !-- What good would U be without taking your medicine ?-- There is always "The Way of the Dark Side "?-- Cheat !-- Ain't none they business anyway !--I did !--Don't bother me a bit !---I would burn one on the way to the drug screen !--- They sell guaranteed clean dehydrated pee -- Just add water !-- I know this from experience !-Before that ?- They told me to pee in a bottle ?-- I told them go fart in a jar !-- It was not the right answer !- I would be needing a new job !-- I wasn't giving dirty pee !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2018)

Burnin, sorry i forgot to tell you happy anniversary yesterday. I hope you two had a good day.
I took two Penny tine, the be hanging. My lambs lotus isn't ready yet. 

Gloman, if pilots can get drunk the night before they fly, why can't we have a bit of medicine the night before we drive?  Not that i think it is great to have hung over pilots, but you get my point.
Hey ness, how you doing? Enjoy your day.


----------



## ness (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi, Rose.  I'm not a happy camper.  Just got my pc tower.  And, sometimes it's telling me my UBS ports are not working.  I have been having trouble posting picture and it's getting old.  So, into the shop tomorrow evening.  I'll get to the bottom of this.  In the mean time Bong Hit.


----------



## ness (Sep 18, 2018)

Kitchen isn't air condition, to much sweat.  No, I'm out of there.  Dogs are feed, farming done.  I'm done.  Bong Hit.


----------



## ness (Sep 18, 2018)

Just let of a bit of steam.  Yes, that feels better.  In my ac.  Have a stony day, OFC.


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2018)

Hey Ness I hope U feel better soon !-- I've had some problems today myself !
Gloman just cheat !-- I teach U how !-- I had to do a lot of drug screens when they had me on opiates !- It was supposed to have metabolites of opiates and nothing else !-- "Surprise " drug screens 2-3 times a year !-I did it for over 7 years last time !--- Those kits are cool !-- Like a little IV bag with a piece of tubing !-- Go in there unzip - pull the little tube out and turn on the valve --fill up the cup -- They need at least 30 mils !-- Turn the valve off and tuck the tube away -- zip up and done !


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2018)

I didn't get squat done today !-- I got up with a bad attitude probably from the weather bothering my face !-- I got a better attitude now and it wasn't nothing that couldn't wait until tommorrow !-- Cannacaps came thru for me !---So I'm call it a good day !-- So far !


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2018)

Good afternoon OFC. Perfect day. Gloman you can get around the testing. It's pretty common in Cali. If I told people I had epilepsy, I wouldn't have a job or be able to drive. I have learned to say nothing. My biggest issue at work are my lungs. I had my doctor sign off that I could do the job, and even then it wasn't good enough. The company is going to do some air quality testing to determine if I even need to use a respirator, and if I do, if I can do it for short intervals that won't effect my COPD. They are making accommodations for my disability. Kind of what the American Disability Act requires.


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2018)

Umbra and I gonna end up living long enough for them to find the cure to aging !-- Umbra if your body was back like it was in your 30s ?-- What would U do ?--
1st thing I would do is get me a vasectomy!-- I ain't raising any more kids !-- I am done with that !- 
I told the doctor I wanted an abortion !-- He said it was about 30 years too late for that !


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2018)

My sympathy to the Carolinas !-- I know what it's like and it sux !
Rose asked about the dispensaries in Texas ?-- They are willing to operate at a loss just to preposition themselves for when the law changes !-- There's not enough approved patients in the state to let even 1 dispensary operate at a profit !-- Same with the people applying to grow hemp !-- They don't care about hemp !-- They just want to be in position when they allow real mmj into Texas !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks Y'all!
I agree it's none of their beeswax. It was a min. wage part time job and I wasn't gonna waste my time masking my pee.
If I was going after a Real job I'd do it without guilt..


----------



## thegloman (Sep 18, 2018)

Keef
A guy I know has been picking grapes for a wine maker and brought me a 5gal. bucket of grape juice fresh pressed.
This juice reads 1.090 on the hydrometer without adding any
sugar. I think Ill bring it up to 1.130 and call it good. That shouldn't take much sugar.
The wild yeast had already started working on it so I heated the must to 180*F for 15 min.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 18, 2018)

A job offer I received over 20 years ago when I worked in the Silicon Valley California had a background check. One question they asked was if I had any felonies, but please do not include any cannabis offenses.  lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 18, 2018)

Yeah, I had to get a secuity clearance about 1985 and had a misdemeanor pot charge on my record...I told them about it and they said get outa here we don’t need to know about that...Got my clearance and all was good...Of course they would threaten with the random pi$$ test but it never actually happened except as a new hire...ain’t no pi$$ test for retirement...I stayed mostly clean during the time I worked that job...


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- We got a Red Tide fish kill going on because of all the rain !-- Wonder if that was why I didn't feel good yesterday ?-- 
I gave them up for lent but I got a question about drug screens !-- In the weed industry in the free states do they do drug screens and how would that work ?-- If U ain't dirty U get fired ?-- Now I could pass a drug screen like that without cheating !-- Got some caps trying to kick in and working on this pipe !-- Sux getting old !


----------



## ness (Sep 19, 2018)

Good morning Keef, OFC.  Keef I see your up early.  What time you got over there.  It's 7:45am here.  Busy in the freaking kitchen before it get to hot in there.  Time for my first bowl.(bong hit)
'


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2018)

Good morning OFC. I still deal with drug testing. I am always concerned by it. It clearly doesn't reflect a person's ability to work or perform. That perception is changing. Yes Silicon Valley has understood this for a long time, and many companies don't even bother with drug testing.


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2018)

Times are changing Umbra but they do lag behind the reality of the thing !-- 
Ness- I seem to be up early most mornings !-- I'm an hour behind U !-- 7 there is 6 here !


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2018)

Oh my face !-- It must not like this red tide ?-- If U have ever been around tear gas it is like that !--My 1st exposure was at the beach and the air was like half strength tear gas --U need to breathe but U really don't want to !-- It depends on how strong the concentration is as to how it will affect U !-- It's not enough to notice but it must be enough to irritate my sinus problems !-- This would not be a good place for anyone with breathing problems !--


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 19, 2018)

Good morning OFC

Just came in from having coffee and checking the  plants on my deck.  It sure smells good out there. lol
The sun is shining and there is a touch of cold in the air.  I love this time of year.
The Coyote Fest is happening in nearby Coulterville this week.  woot!
The first time I went to Coulterville for the Coyote Fest I was in an antique store looking around when the owner comes up to me and says she needs to go watch her kid in the Coyote howling contest.  She said if I see anything I want just take it and leave a fair amount of money on the counter.  She then left me alone in her store.  I bought some hand made soap and left the money on the counter.   Only in a small town....  ha ha

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2018)

Yo Gloman -- I need to get me some of those testing gauges like U got !-- I try to start with must about as sweet as sweet tea -- Then when fermentation slows down I add more sugar -- When my airlock shows that fermentation is slowing way down I put the whole bucket in the freezer and remove about half the water as ice !
What up Burnin1 ?-- Sounds like heaven !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2018)

Good day peeps.
just got home from the farmers mkt. Got some peaches, apples, grapes, pumpkin, okra, maters,  cucumbers and others stuff i can't remember. I am making chicken salad tonight with grapes and almonds,  mayo, on lettuce. I love that but it is about the end of the salad season.  I have company tonight so it was house beautiful this morning, just don't look behind that curtain. lol a mess is waiting there.  Have a great day. My bff of 50 years is in town and get this, bringing her 20 year old grandson here to smoke with me.  I have not met him yet. I hear he is a redneck, how can rednecks smoke pot? Oh, yeah, i forgot, i learned that this year. 
Onward and upward peeps.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey folks.   I'm re- building my grow room again. This time I hope it will pass inspection by the electrical inspector .  Before I put the roof on my garage I have to move the electrical service and my power panel is currently in the veg room.


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2018)

It's always something Nick !-- 

Rose the time of white nationalist rednecks will be ending after November when majority rule is restored  --- 44 1/2 will probably quit before the end of the year  rather than face death by a 1,000 investigations !-- If the dems take only the House !-- They take the Senate too it'll be much worse !-- Either way the day of the fox news presidency comes to an end soon !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 19, 2018)

Do you suppose that one of these days you’ll be able to buy your favorite locally grown strain of weed at the farmers market...?


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2018)

Maybe RE !-- Legal as lettuce is what I want to see !-- I mostly just want them to quit hunting us !--
Mane I need to get set back up !-- I got seed burning a hole in my pocket !--
That wasn't me looking at Headband and Girl Scout Cookies seed !-- Nobody saw me and U can't prove it !


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2018)

I feel for the Carolinas !-- U know I got hurricane PTSD ?-- There's a music video about my hurricane !-- U don't ever forget sheet like that !
U2 and Green Day --
 The Saints are coming !


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Do you suppose that one of these days you’ll be able to buy your favorite locally grown strain of weed at the farmers market...?


I don't think I will because my favorite locally grown strain is mine. I didn't buy maters this year, had plenty. Liked my home grown heirloom maters more than store bought ones


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2018)

I've grown some of your work Umbra !-- So it's not bragging if it's true !-- I have no doubt U got premo weed !
I'm talk to a realtor -- People move all the time and buy a new place before they sell thier old one !-- Let them find me a place !-- It would be easier if I could just tell the realtor that I wanted some nondescript out of the way place to grow weed !--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 19, 2018)

Just tell them you like your solitude.  No neighbors and off the beaten path.
Here that's an easy thing.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 19, 2018)

Rose
I bet you're having fun teaching the young man about weed.
I got a thrill when my kid tried the cbd and it helped her.  I had been trying for several years to get her to try it.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 19, 2018)

I don't know why but all of a sudden I can't post pics.
It keeps telling me my file is too big to upload but I haven't changed anything and I used to be able to post them.   I have no clue how to make them smaller.


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2018)

Gremlins Gloman !-- Computer tech hates me !-- 
I'm not finished with these Indicas I want to kick them around for one or 2 more generations !-I got work just figuring out what I got in some these crosses !- When I get set back up I'm have to get on these hybrids ! -- Sativa head in a fast finishing indica leaning  hybrid ?-- I need some more that finish in 56 days -- 4 part rotation -- 2 weeks in each section = 8 weeks = 56 days !-- Maybe the last hit on some these Indicas will be AK 47 ?


----------



## thegloman (Sep 19, 2018)

Yo keef!
I snipped a small bud to test the SD X BBSL.
She has a totally different terp profile.  SWEEEET like candy.
She has a few weeks to go but boy she smells and tastes good!


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2018)

I know bout that one !-- See what she did for me ?--She half Snow Lotus on both sides !


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2018)

Keef said:


> I've grown some of your work Umbra !-- So it's not bragging if it's true !-- I have no doubt U got premo weed !
> I'm talk to a realtor -- People move all the time and buy a new place before they sell thier old one !-- Let them find me a place !-- It would be easier if I could just tell the realtor that I wanted some nondescript out of the way place to grow weed !--


When I was looking for a place in Cali, I told realtor I liked working on old cars and motorcycles and had a couple hunting dogs and I didn't want to have problems with neighbors. Worked out pretty good without arousing any suspicion.


----------



## ness (Sep 20, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Burn1 have fun at the Coyote Fest when it come around.  That is cool what the store owner did.  I would love to be let loose in an antique store.   Rose yummy veg you got gong on.  Whoo hoo, your getting stone with your bff grandson.  Sounds like a plan to me.  Have a beautiful visit.  I hope I get to smoke with my grandson when I go up North for a visit. Dec 5th to Jan 9th.  St Nick good luck with your grow room.  RE, lol.  I can see that coming.  That would be neat getting weed at a Farmer market.  Keef, tasty looking bud you have.  How she smoke?


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I'm dragging this morning but what's new about that ?-- I need my medicine ! -- My face is on fire -- Left eye won't focus - I'm clumsy-- The mind seems to have jumped track !-- It's not pretty !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2018)

Good morning, on my way to the dentist to have a big tooth removed and wait for a few months for the implant. I am kinda scared. Last tooth i had pulled was in a military hospital in alaska... 
So, i won't be able to help the little boy in tx. His mom could lose all her kids if it is found in the mail. Come on Texas. The kid has horrible seizures.  So sad.
Ok, i can't smoke for 5 days with the tooth being pulled. I told bud he was going to have to give me nose hits for 5 days. LOL i  pulled out my old big vape that has a fan on it. it didn't work. 
Hope you are all stoned, smoke one or 20 for me.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 20, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. My back gave up the ghost Monday.  I haven't been in this much pain since I had surgery.  I may actually have to go to the doctor this time but right now I can't even get to the truck so going to the doctor is gonna have to wait .  Sad but it hurts so much when I cough I can't even smoke. Edibles for me. Thank goodness for the cannabutter I made.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 20, 2018)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine here in PNW....
Rose good luck with that tooth!! No smoke for 5 days..
 Nick "Ouch" hope that you get to feeling better soon .
  Keef hope that you get your face together soon....
 let's puff one "eh" 
Just transplanted two Blackjack into three gal pots ..got two ea Papaya and two ea Girl scout cookies seedlings going.


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2018)

I'll survive !- Probably ?--Took a nice dose of caps -Shoulda took a dose early but I'm low and trying to stretch it !-- My immune system is weak because of the stress so I been getting sicker more often lately plus the summer was a beach !- This too shall pass -- Maybe ?-- 

Rose is that siezure patient anywhere near me ?-- Good ole Texas !-- Give your child an effective seizure med and lose your everything for it ?-- This gotta change !-- Ain't none of us gonna be truely free till we all free ! -- We got another round of showers moving in ! -- I'm calling an arbitrary 4:20 !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 20, 2018)

Close enuff to 420 for me!
Been another long hot day here.
I'm gonna chill with a doob of SN X BBSL.


----------



## umbra (Sep 20, 2018)

Finished early today. Doob sounds good. Found some stuff from a while back. Curing a couple of years, lol. tasty


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2018)

Gloman U got a WI-X-BBSL in the greenhouse ?-- Umbra's The White -x- Nepal Indica then I bred it to that BBSL !-- It's a power house !-- That WI mom didn't need any help !-- The BBSL put a twist on it anyway !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 20, 2018)

Man,  what a day. I took it easy but I had to get to the store. I was running out of coffee. Old sailors can't live without coffee. I was in tears when I got home.  Hopefully my electrician will show up tomorrow and I can go to the doctor.


----------



## umbra (Sep 20, 2018)

My coffee maker died the other morning, I wasn't happy


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2018)

good morning ofc. don't get in here that often. rose - sorry about the tooth. mine are falling out of my head. dental appliances are big bucks so the old fogey has opted to walk around gap toothed but women are different. would not let mrs fogey forego an implant. good luck. 

my current garden in flower - blimburn green crack in front and dalton doob in back...


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Good morning OFC

I hope everyone is having a great day.  I have had company over for the last few days.  I will be back on soon.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 21, 2018)

Good morning yall!
Keef
Yes I have 1 WI X BBSL in the greenhouse.  She's a Monster!
The mother she was cloned from was real nice but there wasn't enuff of her to spoil me.  Now there will be!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 21, 2018)

Here's a shot of my indoor girlz.
2 Frank's Gift top left. Other 4 are NS X BBSL.


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2018)

Still sick in the face !-- Catch up when I can !
Gloman -- WI-x- BBSL will do U right !-- She a heavy producer and  strong enough to carry the weight !-- The terp profile may be average but she come at U like a freight train !-- Same with that Night Shade -x- BBSL but the terps may have some pine or forest but probably lean heavy to that Snow Lotus !-- Let me know which U like best ?-- Let me get my heat pack back on my face !-- I'll catch up later!


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2018)

Took a large dose of caps twice today and been too high and still hurting some !-- This too shall pass !--
Dental implants ?-- I know about them !-- I fought a mighty battle to keep my teeth but in the end the gums were receding and the teeth becoming unstable !-- So they took them out !-- Anyone can wear a top denture  the problem is the bottom plate !-- I got 6 implants along my jaw where my bottom teeth were with a metal bar connecting them !-- The bottom denture clips onto that bar !--- I can eat whatever I want except sticky stuff like taffy -- I don't like stuff like that anyway !-- Only thing missing is a pair of fighting teeth !-- I do bite when I fight !-- Well I did when I was younger anyway !-- Good pair of fighting teeth and I'd take out chunks !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2018)

Glad its fryday, cause I'm getting fried today. Golden ticket x BoC, aka V got me spinning. So need a hammer to stop spinning, mixed GDP and blue cookies and I'm done for the day.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2018)

Good morning all. Nick i sure hope your  back is better. Are you icing? 20 min on every hour? Is it your low back.? 
this is a big molar i had removed. He gave me like 30 hydros but i only needed one. Can't smoke for 5 days. My sweet husband has been giving me nose hits. LOL  as i am nauseated from the antibiotic.  I hate drugs, but love pot, did you know that?
Franks gift looks like she has big leaves Gloman. Nice. 
it is weird getting a tooth pulled. the noise was ick... crackle... 
This is the only one i will need  I think. now i wait for 3 months.

smoke for me, will ya? lots.


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey Rose!-- I know that noise and I don't like it !-- I worked at a hospital once where an oral surgeon brought  patients for full mouth extractions and I helped !
I don't like the sound of that drill !-- Some the stuff they do is brutal !
Umbra U should F2-- GT-X-BOC !-- That is very nice smoke !
I don't know if he got any growing but I think I sent the Gloman seed of her with a BBSL dad !-- It didn't seem to have the mystery terps like "V" but it's a steam roller !


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2018)

There was this laser procedure for snoring. First time I saw it, FREAKED me out. Patient is sedated and Dr take a chisel sticks it up his nose and whacks on it with a hammer. Not just 1 or 2. like 4 or 5 solid hits. Pulls chunks of bone out then goes down his throat with the laser trimmimg off bits here and there.


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2018)

Flesh mechanic !-- Surgery is brutal !-- They peeled my face off and plated  the bones back together --moved my nose back to the middle of my face !-- It looks OK on the outside but on the inside?--  Humpty -Dumpy can't be put back together again !-- That hammering up the nose ?- That ain't cool !-- Somethings U never get used to !
I was helping a doc do a hernia repair once and he said -- This ain't the way U normally fix a hernia ! -- I said -- I know !-- The butcher !


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Storming at the beach again -- Still sick in the face !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's burn !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 22, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Well, its colder than a well diggers cards this morn.
I'm hoping the cold brings out some pretty colors on the girlz.
Keef
I know what you mean about butcher surgeons.  Both knees replaced and the rt. one had to be done 4 times cuz of the MRSA infection. It will never be right.
I have 2 youngsters comming to work today.   Yippi!


----------



## umbra (Sep 22, 2018)

Good morning OFC, Mornings are in 50's and afternoon's are in 90's, here. Smoking some hazelnut cream, this is a damn good strain.


----------



## umbra (Sep 22, 2018)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...6C979BEC06D8242C69736C979BEC06D8&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2018)

I like it Umbra !-- I had something a little more crude in mind !-- I probably keep 4 of my boxes as is --2 for cloning and 2 for early veg like a nursery !--  still working out what I want to do with bloom ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2018)

I was thinking about long plywood boxes sealed with that spray plastic on a low angled table and drip or spray the nutes thru drip lines off a main feed from a pump  !- It  would then run downhill to drain into a res for another trip -- Truth is I want know what I'm do until I see the new grow space !-- I like water farming but I don't rule out dirt !


----------



## umbra (Sep 22, 2018)

That is how my NFT setup worked, except I used plastic rain gutters and covered the top with black plastic, but 6" pvc would work well


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hello OFC  Another sunny day on tap,  

I finally did it after all of these years.  I bought a 5x5 grow tent.  I am going add it to my grow area come Feb or March.  I have a large shelving unit wrapped in mylar for my indoor growing that I currently use.  This grow tent will be a nice addition.  This tent will get it's first use soon.  I plan to dry my plants in it. I have one of those hanging things to dry weed in it.  I  dry the plants in my shop where my indoor grow is.  They would smell up my house if I dried them in here. ha ha

 I am off to the Coyote Fest. (Live band last night).

Have a GREAT day!!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm putting together a RDWC setup to play with, similar to the beginning of the video.  Kinda building mine like Johnny Cash's Cadillac.  One piece at a time.  Can someone recommend a good water pump for inline use?  Oh, hi everyone.  I woke up this morning feeling much better.  Thats how it goes.  Can't walk today, tomorrow it never happened.


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2018)

Happy for U Nick !-- I'm still not worth a dam !-- It'll pass but it hasn't yet !-

Umbra 6 inch PVC ?-- I thought about it but I think the roots might plug it up so it wouldn't drain well enough and I don't know where to get bigger PVC but that would be the ticket !-- I could put in a bypass drain ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2018)

Good morning peeps. I took a broken cola of chocolope outside.  She is a big sativa girl, reminded me of how hard the harvest will be... too darn big. I went and started to remove fan leaves. ha. it  would take me a month to do that. 
Gloman, i had a big ole heirloom tomato and cottage cheese last night. YUM
I am living on pudding. 
St nick, so glad your back is better. 
Gloman, your stories and more are the reason i don't get a knee replacement. 
The dentist said i can't work out for a week. ok. i said.
Burnin, congrats on the tent.  That will be great for you.
Umbra, what you doing today, did you son decide about the service?
Keef, i hope the weather changes for you.


----------



## umbra (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm doing dishes, laundry, and transplanting rooted clones. Need to clean kitchen and bathroom and do yard work. But first, another hit


----------



## umbra (Sep 22, 2018)

Keef said:


> Happy for U Nick !-- I'm still not worth a dam !-- It'll pass but it hasn't yet !-
> 
> Umbra 6 inch PVC ?-- I thought about it but I think the roots might plug it up so it wouldn't drain well enough and I don't know where to get bigger PVC but that would be the ticket !-- I could put in a bypass drain ?--


You could put a coco mat inside the pvc and the roots would go into it, keeping the pathway a bit more open


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2018)

Rose I think it is the pressure change that gets me but rain usually comes with pressure changes !-- Last 6 weeks or so been pretty bad !--Do what they said or you'll get a dry socket !-- I didn't and I got one and almost found religion !--  Sun is out now and it's about 90 degrees and 90 % humidity !-- I'm like Nick was yesterday -- outta coffee !-- Maybe I'll be up to a store run later ?- Not now !-
Burnin1 U gonna have to post a pic of your grow tent !--I grow out in the open and I never even seen a pic of one !
Umbra -- U hurting my head !


----------



## umbra (Sep 22, 2018)

with the coco mat, it would work like a wick no need for pumps once the roots reach the mat.

https://www.zenhydro.com/gh-cocotek...5892517287718&utm_content=General Hydroponics


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Haaiiiii


----------



## thegloman (Sep 22, 2018)

O M G!!!!!!
I started bringing in plants from the back 40.  This isn't gonna be pretty!
4 small plants, never tended to so they weren't too great but have nice colas.  I'd very happily give 25% finished product to somebody who wants to help trim.
NL x BBSL is STICKY STICKY STICKY!
All 4 of these isn't near half of one plant from the greenhouse.
Bubble hash?
I'm thinking Ill need a vice to press blocks of hash with.
Eeeeee gads!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 22, 2018)

Rose,
I'm SO over tomatos for this season! lol.  
It's time to gather the last of them and till the plants back into the soil.    I picked a few today along with squash, cantaloupe and watermelon.
I'm tired and worn out. I think next year Ill be a little more conservative when it comes to planting.  I was able to give a LOT of produce to ppl who needed it which is my joy and main reason I grow so much.


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2018)

Ugh !-- I'm still alive !--
Gloman -- NL -x-BBSL ain't no slouch !-- Rose's Nurse Larry -- Which was a Medicine Woman mom and Larry OG dad ?--Then that BBSL boy did his thing !-- Nothing but stacked dank right there !-- She got a right too be sticky as she wants !


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I think I might live !-- Hello ?--Hello !-- I think mines broke ?-- Anyway I got lit up and been pondering the mysteries of the universe!-- Like Blue Emu oil -- Is it the oil of Blue Emus ?-- Or is it blue oil from regular Emus?-- Is it just a trade name ?-- What they do with the rest of the Emu ?-- Enquiring minds wants to know !


----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2018)

good morning all. my grow is too big. how will it all get harvested?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2018)

Howdy folks. I was premature with my condition yesterday. Now it's back on the couch today. We're supposed to get rain for the next few days so I'll just be staying home anyway.   Let's get high


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2018)

i will join you nick.  A little lemon tree and coffee, a winning combo.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Good morning OFC 

 A friend left me some WiFi to check out..  Never smoked this one before.  It must be some kind of OG.  It tastes like OG Kush. I think he said it was one of his Sativas.   I like it.  I didn't ask where he got the seeds/clones for this one.  I should have.  ha ha

Have an awesome day you awesome people!


----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2018)

Rose how is the Northern Lights doing?


----------



## mrcane (Sep 23, 2018)

Morning OFC.. guess that it is still morning ..
Beautiful day here in PNW. Making up a big pot of chicken and sausage gumbo.
  Rose I am heading to Snake River country soon. Maybe I will swing thru and help you harvest 
 Just got 5 free Northern Lights auto seed's
from Nirvana. Gotta figure out how the auto works??


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2018)

Northern Lights ?-- That's another indica I need go kick around some !--
Cane -- Red Eyes messes with those autos -- He could probably point U straight !-- Making Gumbo ?-The man knows where Morgan City and Houma are !-- He authorized to make gumbo !-- I need some gumbo myself !--- Can't clone autos so I got no use for them !-- Fast finishing Indicas like that NL work just fine for me !-- I need me some NL !


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2018)

The disease rises !-- I was looking at seed !--Like I need some ?--Looking at fast finishing potent old school pure Indicas !--
Unrelated to what I got ! --
Gloman -- U gonna be up to helping me see what come of all these B.B.King  ( BPU -x- B.B.) crosses ? --- They'll probably be blueberry heavy but I'm looking for a diamond amongst them !-- They gonna all be good !-- We looking for extraordinary girls with a hook ! -- Some these hybrids gonna be Giants !-- They might do better outside where they got room !--

Edit : Gloman U know that NL-X-BBSL U just took ?-- She had babies with Hershey my Box of Chocolate boy !-- I got plenty seed !


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2018)

Hey ya'll know that part about "Oh Poor Keef " ?-- Mighta been a little premature !-- They opening a new thing at the  port gonna be 1,500 plus new jobs !-- Good jobs !-- They all want a beach house !-- I got a beach house !-- I did alright coming out the swamp after Katrina maybe I can do it again ?


----------



## ness (Sep 24, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Still having computer issues.  Most aggravating.  Wishing everyone a well day.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Wake and Bake !
Hey Ness !-- Your girls should be starting to get frosty bout now !-- U gonna need a glass pipe or bong with a small bowl for that stuff !-- That SR 91 cross gonna hit U like a freight train !
Gloman U seeing any color yet ?-- Snow Desiel-x- BBSL should show some soon !-- I don't know if they all will show that Pink but mine did !-- She dank no doubt !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 24, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Well, its the time that mold and bugs are getting bad here.
  Checking my girlz I found a good amount of bud rot and spider webs.  I started cutting as much of it out as I could find.
May lose close to half but still have way more than I can use.
   For sure this is my last outdoor grow.
  My indoor girlz are growing like gangbusters and I expect Ill need to flip the lights in about another month.   I wish I had purchased LED lights a long time ago.  I can't believe how much better they grow under LED.
AMAZING!
Keef
You bet bro!  I'm be up to trying 6 at a time.   Soon as I flip the lights Ill start a new group. I still have my old grow chamber so Ill use it for the nursery.
I DO want to try some of the PH X BBSL next too.
If some of that Lemon tree wanted to come my way I'd sure like to give it a go too.
I gotta say, there isn't ONE of the strains you sent me that is a slouch.  Thank you!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 24, 2018)

Keef
That Snow Diesel IS turning color.  I'm very color deficient so I can't really tell what color it is.  Maybe pink but definitely different than all the others.
She smells fruity sweet but she has more time to go before she done.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

Morning Cuz !--So U like what those LEDS  do ?---  I think I got some more BBSL crosses that haven't been run yet either !--That Purple Haze -x- BBSL WILL make color !-- I'm interested in some like King Louis the 13th and Panama Powerhouse -- I need to package some seed and get a list together ! -- Umbra sent me some Squish -x- Oregon Lemon seed-- Waldo that BBSL male got to her !-- She don't have any lemon left in her !-- She's different now !-- Way different !-- I don't know what that terp profile is -- she stanks but has a nice taste !-- One them kind make U wrinkle up your forehead trying to place it !-


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 24, 2018)

Glo,  I converted to LED over the last year and I couldn't be happier.  I do realize a power savings over hps and I saw an overall improvement in the grow room environment.  The result is I'm getting the best indoor buds yet.


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

Gloman maybe it's time to thin those girls up some so air can move around better !- Make some early bubble hash !-- They should be far enough along ?-- U let them go to amber they just gonna mow your mind and glue U to the couch !
Nick I love my LEDS--- but I want better ones !
Got errands to do this morning so another toke or 2 maybe another cup of coffee  and I gotta get to it !


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

Rose that seizure child in Texas been on my mind !-- Things are changing but they can take her children in Texas for treating them with cannabis !-- You'll have to tell me what U were gonna give and soon as I'm up and running and the law changes some I'll make the medicine for them !-- U and Gloman got to teach me your puppy formula for seizures and pain too !--


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2018)

Good morning all, Nice to see all of you this morning.  
Umbra, the NL5 is doing well. In my journal, i posted pic's of the three girls with their names above them on the wood frame. She is the middle girl. I was reading up on her last night, funny you should mention her. She sounds like she is just good pot. I can't wait to try her. Thank you for the seed. 
Can I brag? Please?
So you guys know i saved my money up to buy lush lights? Well, those led's with large smart pots is a winning ticket. I took  over 1/2 pound in the bathroom and i have another plant to harvest. Lambs lotus.
I had no trouble with heat this summer, i am going to grow continuous now in there. Hopefully, squeeze a bath out between grows. ha.

Keef that little boy will be trying the tincture this week. I am growing so much of those cbd's for now, people really are helped by high cbd stuff. His mother is up for it so we will do it. She tried hemp that cost 50 bucks and didn't help. so we will see.  I took 2 beautiful penny tine that are in jars. 
I think i am getting the hang of this pot growing.
Ness, sorry about your computer problems,
gloman, tis the season for mold. hot days and cool nights. 

Sorry i wrote a book.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 24, 2018)

Yep Good morning all...
Hope that everyone is staying high. ..


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2018)

Cane, come over here and help me harvest!


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

Rose U preaching to the choir about high CBD !-- I just make caps out of it but 1/2 high THC and half high CBD caps is good medicine for me !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 24, 2018)

Went to a big yard sale yesterday and on one of the tables was a big stack of HPS bulbs...lol, another LED convert I suppose...


----------



## thegloman (Sep 24, 2018)

Keef
I been saving what clean buds I've been chopping out in the freezer. They Do have sticky sparkly trichs but are not near done. I'm gonna let them go as long as I can but we'll see.  Gotta have buds for smoking but bubble works fine too.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 24, 2018)

Ya know how most ppl say there isn't any thc in fan leaves?
 Well, a couple years ago I made a bunch of butter with them.
Some went bad from freezer burn but today I used 1/2cup of what was left in a devils food cake and had a 3" square pc.
Well if this ain't thc I'm feeling I want to know what it is and where I can get more!
I HAVE to disagree, there Is thc in fan leaves.
Also I read somewhere that the leaves have a good amount of cbd.  Hmmmmm I think I'm Stoned.   hehe


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 24, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Sep 24, 2018)

Rose that's what I'm talking about! 1/2lb from 1 indoor plant!
 If I could do that 6 times a year I'd be set.  Good Job!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oops! Sorry Rose.  You didn't say 1/2lb from 1 plant. You said you still had 1 to go. Still tho, great job. I just have a modest led with smart pots and I'm impressed too. To think, I could have done this long ago but was too cheep to spend the money.  However the lights I had were a gift and they got me thru a long time, plus Ill still use them in the nursery box.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

Gloman --They still work ?-- I was in a confined space and they just made too much heat for me !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 24, 2018)

Glo, I got 22 oz. from 2 Nurse plants in a scrog under led then I flowered a 3rd one I had vegged the same time they were flowering, got 13 oz. from her.  All under 600 watts of led.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 24, 2018)

I started all 3 at the same time


----------



## thegloman (Sep 24, 2018)

Wow Nick!
That's a great harvest!  I don't know what the true output of these lights are but they claim 1500w. If I can figure out how to use it, I have a light meter for photography. I THINK it can tell me the true output.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 24, 2018)

My led are rated at 600 watts, they actually pull 240 watts from the wall but I have 7 of 'em and a couple of the 300 watt variants to fill holes with.  Having so many effective lights allows me to tailor the light to the grow.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

Nick knows what he's doing Gloman !-- I got 2 pretty short-haired pups !-- Cuz got a buzz !-- They exhausted !-- 
Gloman about there not being any THC on fan leaves ?-- Some of them U growing will have frost half way out a fan leaf if it is close to a bud !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

I have no idea how much my Mars Hydro 300 lights really put out !-- I use 2 of them per square meter !-- I could use more light but it works well enough but I like what Nick said about additional light !-- What I want to do is get one of those $1,500  Spyder LEDs like Umbra got --Strip the components off it and get a local shop to make me some similar frames -- Order the component parts and put together some serious lights !--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 24, 2018)

Keef, yes the cfl's still work well but nothing like the led.
I have nearly 2000w of cfls on the set you sent me. Only prob with them is they get Hot.
LEDs I just use a fan to blow the plants around so the stay strong.
No heat build up.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm glad U can still use them Gloman !-- They do get hot !
I'm been sold on LEDS for awhile !-- My problem is that U have to get serious to fix one if a series goes out !-- They really don't want U taking out that light board on these Mars Hydro !-- I want an LED that I can change out the chips --Like replacing a light bulb !-- For now I'll work with what I got !-- My goal is 500 grams per square meter of bloom space- !-- It's a lofty goal !-- I could settle for less !-- Just a matter of how U shape them and how big U grow them before bloom !-- I might be able to hit 500 grams ?-- Just got to find the combination for  the bestest and mostest the fastest !- That'll be how much U get !-- Things are changing in Texas -- soon maybe we have MMJ ? -- Maybe after the 1st of the year ?-- I am eager to turn my girls loose on The Lone Star state !-- Just a modest commercial grow !-- I'm still angling for running the grow end of a dispensary as a partner !

Edit : Yo Gloman -- How many watermelons U think it will take to make a 5 gallon bucket full of juice ?-- I know U gonna make some Watermelon Wine !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 24, 2018)

Hehehe!
Well as a matter of fact, I was thinking about finding out.
I cut one open yesterday and it was SO good.  I have around 8 or 10 more but can't eat them fast enuff so I'm thinking watermelon wine.
This grape wine I have going is gonna be like that fancy high dollar not sweet wine.  I have to find out what kind of grapes they were. I like a sweeter fruitier foo foo wine with a punch.  More like hooch I guess.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

Yo G -- run it dry then sweeten it with frozen grape juice concentrate !-- red or white --Maybe a cup per gallon !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2018)

Yo Keef, just yeah or nay so I know you are good


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

Umbra I don't know what that means !-- I been better but I'm good !


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

We know I'm slow !-- Umbra I would say I am better than good !-- Way better !-- U da man !


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

I got to pay more attention !-- I Had PMs I didn't know I had !-- Now I can't get back in to them again !


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2018)

just  put the arrow on the envelope


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

I click on the envelope and it shows me the pm subject line 
I try to click on on the PMs it pulls up the profile of who sent it !-- I can't get around that to open the pm !-- Ya'll got to tell me when U send me a PM the old system used to tell me when I had one !-- I see I got bout a 1,000 notices and I don't even know what a notice is !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2018)

Ha, ha you're not clicking on the title of the pm, you're clicking on the avatar of the sender. Stop that, lol. click on the title, its not that difficult.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2018)

Maybe  Umbra ? but I believe my phone is possessed by a demon and needs to be kilt !-- I'm too high to mess with it right now !--
 Mashing the wrong button is one of my specialties !-- I even do it to people sometimes without even trying !


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2018)

It's all good, I have fat fingers too. time to relax


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I feel old!-- Maybe because I am !-- Sux !
Waiting for the oven to finish decarbing some cap weed !
I need to get my autistic self together !-- I got stuff to do !--
I'm not making fun of autism !-- Dr. Mind Bender said I sometimes exhibited autistic traits from the head injury !-- 
I sometimes have trouble with simple tasks !


----------



## umbra (Sep 25, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Keef, you are not alone. It gets harder to do stuff. I look forward to retiring and not working, oh that's right I tried that and didn't like it at all. So I guess I keep working.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm beating myself up !-- Since middle of last week I been trying to get to the SS office down town -- I'm trying but I can't seem to get it done -- Stuff keeps happening !-- I was on it this morning -- My face was hurting so I took a dose of cannacaps for the pain -- They kicked in about the time I was planning to head out !-- I took too much !---Look at me !-- I wouldn't trust me driving in heavy traffic !-- Maybe I can get there after lunch !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Good morning guys

Keef, SSI can help you on the phone if you are willing yo wait on hold for them.  They process apps online as well. With you living situation changing I would re-apply for disability.  You may qualify.  If they deny you just re apply.  lol   

I wish I had not treated my body as if it were bullet proof when I was young.  I feel it now that I am older.   So many aches and pains now.   It does suck to get old in that respect.

Time to smoke some WiFi and sip some coffee.

Have a great day people!


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2018)

Burnin 1-- I been thru the phone and online thing !-- I got some complicated paperwork !--Keep hitting a brick wall -- I gotta go to the office !-- My situation might be changing but I'm be OK !-- The ex and I are talking --I'm gonna land on my feet !-- She's a highly skilled Registered Nurse and I'm a pot farmer hoping to break into legal weed when the law changes -- Our career choices kinda clash when we talking about Texas ?-- I get caught she will be seen as guilty by association so what I do could be detrimental to her career !- We don't need to be married right now !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 25, 2018)

Good morning y'all
Rain here and swampy air. 
OLD?    I'm tired of it!
I know this isn't a preferred treatment by the medical community but I'm opting for an increase of testosterone to help me power back into shape.  Not sure it will work but its worth a shot.  Pep pills aren't the answer.
I lost almost the whole plant of jock horror x black jack to spider webs. Only saved about a half pound.     That was the smallest and worst infected one in the greenhouse.
NS X BBSL is a freaking GIANT!
Almost no bud rot or bugs and looks like around 2 lbs +- worth of buds.
NL x BBSL is very frosty already and WI X BBSL isn't far behind.
I sure wish I had y'all here to help.   I'm totally overwhelmed.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2018)

Sorry about the mites Gloman !-- U telling me the things I wanted go know about some of those BBSL crosses !-- Night Shade -x- BBSL is resistant to bud rot and the Borg !-- That White Indica  -x- BBSL and Nurse Larry -x- BBSL Are gonna do very well inside for U !-- I'm surprised the Night Shade out grew the others !-- Straight up indica too !
Blowing bloody snot out my left nostril !-- I guess the fates didn't want me at the SS office today ?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2018)

Good morning friends.  Gloman, sorry your are overwhelmed. Harvest is very overwhelming.  I am going to go out and try to do some pre harvest thinning out. I think i can do it now. (the tooth slowed me)
You guys, the thing about being old is.....we are. But this is what i know. If you quit moving, you will quit moving. I have two siblings that went to bed because of pain and they dead now. We need to eat well exercise well and eat and smoke as much as possible.  The winter is so much worse, the weather really messes with me. Low barometric pressure is the worst.
Keef it is good to hear you more positive. I know it is hard, but proud of ya.
Umbra, is the only difference between northern lights and NL5 is a bit of sativa? I been reading and that is what i came up with.
Here is lambs bread/lotus for you, she is almost ready.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2018)

I always get jealous of U outside farmers this time of year !-- Big time of the year in Texas for the law !-- Open season on outside farmers -- Like it is a sport for them !
We plan to talk to a realtor soon -- People buy another home before they sell thier old one all the time ?-- See if they can find me  a modest place with some privacy -- Somewhere in the southern half of Texas -- I have never moved a pot farm before so it should be an adventure ?
I hope by spring to have some girls up and sexed and be rooting clones for a bigger grow !-- There's a lot of people sitting on the edge of thier seats wondering what state government is gonna do about MMJ after the 1ST of the year -- People pretty much agree they gonna do something but no one knows what !--- Pain and PTSD and I'm all over it !-- Anything else is gravy !

The Gloman got me thinking about testosterone!- The risk is it could cause cancer ?-- Cannacaps just happen to be an anti-cancer pill ?-- I got think about this !


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2018)

Dam !-- I guess I'm planted in my easy chair for the day -- I went to take a look at how to pack the grow !-Started blowing more blood so I'm done for awhile !-- 12 box -light -pumps -- nutes -- jars --My RO system -- This is gonna take a plan !-- Most of it should fit into the boxes ? -- I got what I need to fill a warehouse with Texas born and bred Dank  if the opportunity presents itself !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2018)

4:20 ish !-- Somewhere ?-- U know I said I took too big a dose of cannacaps this morning ?-- I did it again !-- On purpose !-- Pipe's full of nice weed ! -- Looking for some music -- Where's Burnin 1 ?- He points me to some nice tunes !-- I should stay down and not be doing anything for awhile so a buzz and some tunes works for me !-


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2018)

Don't be fooled !--He's evil !-- He's a bud thief !- and he will bite U !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 25, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning friends.  Gloman, sorry your are overwhelmed. Harvest is very overwhelming.  I am going to go out and try to do some pre harvest thinning out. I think i can do it now. (the tooth slowed me)
> You guys, the thing about being old is.....we are. But this is what i know. If you quit moving, you will quit moving. I have two siblings that went to bed because of pain and they dead now. We need to eat well exercise well and eat and smoke as much as possible.  The winter is so much worse, the weather really messes with me. Low barometric pressure is the worst.
> Keef it is good to hear you more positive. I know it is hard, but proud of ya.
> Umbra, is the only difference between northern lights and NL5 is a bit of sativa? I been reading and that is what i came up with.
> ...


Neville brought back 9 beans from Vancouver, they were Northern lights 1-9. Of those 9 beans 3 stood out NL2, NL5 and NL9. All 3 are still around. NL2 has been renamed Oasis I believe.


----------



## umbra (Sep 25, 2018)

Keef, I think you are at a point you can shut down your grow to get house ready. Use the weed you have to get by until you can start growing again. You need to get out of house to look for property and go to SS. Use this time well, its important to your future.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes Umbra I think that is the thing to do !-- I just gotta get better 1st !-- We have another cool front pushing thru from the north later this evening -- I been slammed by about 3 of them in a row -- Before I can recover from the last one I been hit by another one  and I was in pitiful shape before that happened !-- I'm trying to eat better and take a day vitamin!-- I been thru this with my face before and I get better !-- I'm gonna be alright and plan to go to the SS office tommorrow !-- Thier letter said they needed an original of something -- I got my stuff in the car !-- I popped a blood vessel in my nose today blowing -- It has happened before !-- I thought it might be best to wait till it quit bleeding and the inflammation goes down so !-- I'm gonna be O.K. ! --Older U get longer it takes to heal !-- I got a pretty good attitude and I got plans and stuff go do --Things are actually looking better and I'm getting excited !-- I 'm not about to wither up and blow away !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 25, 2018)

we are here to help


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank U Umbra !-- U guys been good to Ole Keef !-- It's not like we trying to bury the hatchet in each other's head !--She sent me a pic of a little frame house for sale today !-  I'm not about to be thrown out on the street !-- We talking about a power roller and what repairs to make !- I can't paint and do any repairs in 2 weeks like I did coming out Katrina cause that about killed me  !-- It's a sellers market and the better I can make it look the more we'll split at the sale !--She's gonna come help me some !-- I'm just trying to find a way to get my grow stuff to a new place and fired back up instead of having to put it in storage for awhile !-- Painting would be easier if I could empty the place first !


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2018)

I doubled my investment when we came out the swamp -- Depends on timing but we may have $125,000 plus  of equity in this place to split !-- I did some preliminary real estate shopping -- I should be able to find a 2  bedroom frame home on an acre with some privacy for about $30,000-- $40,000 !-- I'm just trying to get it soon so I could set up the grow then come back and work on the house !-- The SS is important !-- Gonna  need it for paint and stuff !--I'm gonna have to get a look at the kit Umbra and RE use to make beer !-- When U got a keg people will come help U !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 25, 2018)

potent wine might work, and a big pot of mud bugs all cooked up Cajun style


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 25, 2018)

Mud Bugs??? Is that like a big ol crawdaddy?


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2018)

Bon Ton Roulette !-- Crawfish season in the early spring !
I'll only need help with the lifting and carrying to clean this place out and maybe some yard work !-- 1st thing I want to do is get a dumpster delivered and start throwing away junk and stuff we don't want or need !- The painting goes fairly fast with a power roller -- There's that new liquefied natural gas plant at the port -- We had Hurricane Harvey last year and housing is already at a premium !-- Now they gonna bring in 1,500 new well paying jobs !-- The price of a beach home just went up !--Should peak in 3 months ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 25, 2018)

Hey olf...been workin in the garden today...tryin to tiddy things up in case we ever get some rain...turned over the compost pile and strained out all the stuff I didn’t want in there, sticks, rocks, sheet that takes too long to break down...I don’t feel up to planting a winter crop this year so I’m just gonna spread that out over my beds and cover with straw...
Keef, my outside grows we’re not so good this year...I got one that did okay but the second just struggled from the start and ended up with bud rot all around and a boy...they all went into the trash...I got one little scraggly thing about to be chopped...I might get a j out of her...or two...next month I’ll fire up my shop grow cabinet an get a couple things going under the LEDs...
I wish you all the luck and success Keef, get that place ready and sell it...move on and start something new...that’ll get the mind cookin and heart pumpin...something new is a good thing...Ona these days I might try starting something new me own self...I prolly shouldn’t ramble so much after smokin...BBxV...


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2018)

It was a hard summer seems like all over RE !-- Some body needs to ramble beside me sometimes !-- I like an indoor continuous grow !-- I ran that White Widow for over 4 years cloning from clones !-- I might have to have it back !-- It might be old school but I want Master Kush back too !-- Kinda of a coffee tobacco terp profile !-- It was a good morning weed to me !


----------



## ness (Sep 25, 2018)

Evening OFC.  Happy harvesting peeps.  Rose, looking good at your house.  LB/L  is looks tasty.   Keef good luck house hunting.  I love looking at house when it's time to move.  Got, my feet planted in GA for the rest of my life.  As, soon as this heat is gone, I'll be working on my new grow room.  And, that going to be a job in a half.  Your little pal up there sure is a cutie.  Does he have a stash some place with all those buds he's been taking?  





This picture shit is driving me batty.  Well the one in the back is SR-91.  I started her in coco, but panic and though her in FF soil.  The one on the right is SR-91 in coco.  I gave her a drink of Mg today along with her sister that is in coco.  The remain 4  are in FF soil.


----------



## ness (Sep 25, 2018)

Don't ask me, I don't know what happen.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2018)

U messing up just to make me look good Ness ?-- I bet they doing fine !-- SR91-X  (MZR- BBSL) -- Gonna probably be a staple for me !-- Same with that WI -x- BBSL-- That's a couple of my "Hammers"-- Looks like that Night Shade Gloman got gonna be one too !-- I'd like some more fruit terps like cherry and and a fine lemon !-- I got blueberry several ways even chocolate blueberry !-- They can fire the starters pistol anytime they want !-- I can work with what I got !
I was checking the news --Simplest way to explain it is -- Looks like they got the POTUS  by the SCROTUS ?--and -- Old Fat Albert got to go to jail -- Hey -Hey - Hey !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 26, 2018)

Morning y'all!
Rotfl!  Keef your bud stealing boy there is dang cute and he knows it!   I love our pets.
Ya know, I DO have a problem with the charges against "fat albert".   I say if these women had a problem with him they should have reported it THEN. Not 20yrs. down the road.   I'm not defending his actions by ANY means, but come on, he didn't kill anybody and they didn't HAVE to play and who among us thinks its fair to be punished for what we've done 20yrs ago?
I know I don't want to be held responsible now for things I did that long ago. Only my 2 cents but we ALL got skeletons in our closets.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2018)

If your skeleton is attempted rape you need to be held responsible.

If you have not been assaulted then i don't think you get a vote. As a tough 40-year-old woman i took a medical professional to court.  There were 20 women that came to the prosecutor's office. only 3 of us were strong enough to go before a jury. I was the only one believed.  I have always felt so sorry for the two that were not believed.  You have no idea what it is like. No idea.


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I'm gonna B-Real today !-- I got no opinion about Bill Cosby !--Strange day yesterday !-- It was embarrassing to see the POTUS being laughed at when he spoke to the UN !-- The Supreme Court thing is like a 3 ring circus !-- Most I can do is twist one up and watch !-- I think another cup of coffee and a toke or 2 is in order !
Gloman -- I thought U were out of data ?


----------



## thegloman (Sep 26, 2018)

You're right Rose.  I really don't know how it is to be in that situation and ANY attempt at rape should be delt with. I just feel waiting 20yrs to say something kind of negates the validity.
I respect you for having the guts to take care of business. If more women had the guts to bring it in the open there would be a lot less of this HUGE problem.
Believe me, I in no way am saying it should be forgotten, but 20yrs + to even bring it up is too long.
Keef I thought I was out too but low n behold I still have 23megs. left.


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

Nope I am not touching that Cosby thing !-- Even if I Didn't have an opinion -- I would say from the looks of things ---that Supreme Court dude is toast !-- I'll be out there in 5 weeks or so with the women --the young and minorities speaking with my vote !-- We even have a tight senate race in Texas -- Ted Cruz calling in the president for one of those rallies -- Beto out there putting political name's Tweets about Cruz up on billboards !-- It will be an exciting election !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you gloman. I said I was strong. I was scared to death, i look back and see strong but felt terrified. I had good support. I am surprised that i could tell that story in one paragraph. 

So we got a problem, the pennytine i just harvested from indoor, it is way strong... Last night Bud went to get some out of the new jar. I watched him take a hit and his eyes went stoned and he said, this isn't penny. So I smoked some and it is great pot, i felt the cbd but it flat gets you stoned. Not like any other, we have grown. 

We are calling the lab today to get the three phenos tested. I can't be getting kids stoned... stay tuned.

Again, thanks gman for understanding.


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

From the looks of things it appears this administration has reached it's peak and is in rapid decline !-- Ain't nothing ahead but investigations and criminal charges -- The logical thing to do would be to make a deal where U can step down and save U and yours jail time !-- A wall ?-- That's the silliest thing I ever heard !


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2018)

Good morning OFC. When my mother was 6, her father died. She and her brother went into an orphanage and her sister went to live with relatives in FL. My mother always had an issue with it and it was a sore point in their relationship. My aunt never said anything about that time, until she was dying. Then she and my mother talked about it. My aunt had been raped daily at age 5 by her uncle. It took her more than 60 years to even talk to her sister about it. When my mother was dying she shared her own accounts of being raped and the numerous attempts by men to coerce her to acquiesce, particularly police officers.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Good morning Guys

I know two Ladies who were sexually assaulted by family members growing up.  It does not matter how long ago it happened.  You can't take it back.  People who have the personality traits to commit assault should not be vetted as a mall security guard let alone a supreme court justice.  We have so many talented people who could do this job.  Why give it to someone like this?    grrrr
I grew up an older brother to 3  younger Sisters.  If someone had assaulted them I would be in prison and they would be dead.

Sorry guys.  This subject gets to me


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

Back from the SS office !-- Got an appointment next week to finish up !-- Time for a dose of caps and a pipe !-- and coffee !


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

When I was a military policeman in Korea I stuck an abusers head thru a particle board wall and they had to get a carpenter to come cut him out !--Looked like one those deer heads mounted on the wall !--  Wasn't my fault !-- I said something about his mother and sister and he attacked me !-- I was forced to defend myself !--


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Nice!

I was in an airport once at the baggage terminal waiting for my bags when a guy pushed past people to get his bag.  He knocked a Lady down and just started to walk away with his bag not looking twice at her on the floor.   I grabbed my bag off of the baggage belt in time to swing around and hit him with my bag.  Knocked him on his ass.  A couple people clapped.  He got up and backed away from me and left.  No one called security and no doubt no one would claim to be a witness. I am a very mellow guy, but boy do I hate bullies.  I am old school and I especially hate anyone who would bully a woman.


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

Stuff happens Burnin1 !-- I've had "accidents" like that bag before !-- It's not always easy to make it look like an accident !
Mane I need to get back there and start packing the grow !
Need to kill them in veg and empty that last box so I can take down the  lights !-- I thought I would feel sad about it but I bred me some stuff that can hold it's own !-- The new grow will start as stuff I bred !--

I need to get me one those MAGA hats as a souvenir  before they start disappearing !-- It only gets worse for them after this Supreme Court fiasco  !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2018)

Not 1 of my better moments … Puddin and I were in High School. Been dating 3 years or so. Before school started I was across the street smoking a cigarette before home room, and I overhear a conversation how this guy is going to drug and rape Puddin on a Band trip to Canada. I hurt him real bad. I broke his coccyx bone when I kicked him with a steel toed boot at the base of his spine and shattered his pubic bone with an open palm strike below his navel. They took him away in an ambulance. He never filed charges against me, the school never asked what happened, and neither did Puddin. Cause they all knew what happened and if they said anything, somebody was going to jail for conspiracy to commit rape. He was lucky is all I'll say.


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

I was sexuality harassed in the hospital all da time  !-- Nurses be squeezing past and pinch me on the butt !-- I woulda reported it but then they may have stopped !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 26, 2018)

Hehehe!
You crack me up keef!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2018)

you scare me umbra, but i think you would be on my side... I hope. 
Keef, my boss used to say ya wanna take these films cupcake? just to tick me off.


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2018)

Yes well, not my finest moment for sure. It was an epiphany moment when I realized I could kill someone with my bare hands and it definitely changed me. I never let that rage out again until I started with MMA fighting. Puddin was raped when she was 12 and I was the only 1 who knew it at the time. It was a sensitive subject for me that just seemed to explode at the time.


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm too old to be hitting anything with my hands or my feet !-- I would rather shoot U or just run over U with the car or tag U unexpectedly with a baseball bat !-- U can get hurt fighting fair !-- I don't like to  get hurt ! 
I do like to get high !- and I'm good at it !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2018)

your gifted at getting high Keef, I am right behind you.


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2018)

Keef said:


> I'm too old to be hitting anything with my hands or my feet !-- I would rather shoot U or just run over U with the car or tag U unexpectedly with a baseball bat !-- U can get hurt fighting fair !-- I don't like to  get hurt !
> I do like to get high !- and I'm good at it !


It helps when you have good weed, lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 26, 2018)

It seems this stuff is more common than anyone or at least I thought...there was an attempt at molesting me when I was much younger in fact I don’t have a real good memory of it but I know it happened...One Sunday after church when my parents invited the young preacher for Sunday dinner...he tried putting his hand down my pants, I smacked him and got away...not sure if my parents knew that or not now...it was a long time ago and I was maybe 6 or 7.
On a brighter note, I did my good deed Today, I painted my neighbors patio/deck...she’s old...maybe somebody will paint mine someday when I’m old...haha, I’m already old...havin a beer and contemplating what I’m gonna smoke...


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

Yes it does Umbra !-- Only thing is I got  mugged !-- One second I'm rolling a joint !-- Then came the drive by !-- Whoosh !-- I'm holding half a joint !-- I pursued the perpetrator !-- He's quick !-- I'm high and obviously a little slow  !-- Gotta watch him like a hawk !-- I never saw it coming !-- Half a joint of FINE weed gone just like that !-- It was a valiant battle but alas I was not his equal  !--I was driven from the battlefield !--  He bled me and I retreated !
He kept his prize !-- Little Bastid !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2018)

I am glad you smacked him RE.  What a jerk. Nice you helped an older person out.  I love new paint. I bet she is thrilled.  My little brother was sitting in jury duty a year or so ago and they ask the potential jurors if any had been sexually abused. My brothers hand went up. He didn't know why, then he remembered. He had been by a neighbor boy that was older. He had buried it. Boy was i ticked when he told me that i didn't help him, but i had no idea. So weird how the mind works to block that stuff.  

Keef, drive by vicious?


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2018)

that pup is a weed snob, only steals good weed


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2018)

When I went to Catholic school, there were a couple of priests that all the older boys avoided. Took me awhile to understand what that was about


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

I know Umbra !-- He's like that !-- I got my eye on him now !-- Tricky tricky !-- I feel like he takes advantage of me !-- He waits until I'll ripped then makes his move !-- I was after him too !-- Then he bit me and I let him have it !-- The rush I got from being lit up like this then in hot pursuit ?-- That mighta been worth getting bit over !-- Whoa !


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2018)

mimosa?


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

Blue Cookies !


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2018)

it came out smelling like hay, but tasted great and kicked your butt... but it smelled like hay. culled it


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

I had a nice buzz working from some caps but I didn't notice a hay smell !-- I'll have to try it in the morning !-- If U already a wobble head it's hard to judge !-- I sat in that SS office for over 2 hours this morning and I started thinking that this was the same group of people that was at the motor vehicle place last time I was there !-- Scary !-- She said we finish my application  at the appointment!-- I don't believe it !- I'm cursed !-- Probably take me at least 3 trips something is always wrong !
Took a dose of caps soon as I got home !-- Been high since !-- I don't smoke near as much if I take my caps !-- The pipe is there I just forget about it !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

I tell U one thing about working in surgery -- U spend all day scraping out wombs 14-16  D&C procedures  and get home and the wife wants to get freaky ?-
- I have a headache !--
 I don't want to see another one of those again today if U don't mind ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2018)

I have sat in on my share of gynecological procedures. CO2 laser does D&C quite well.


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

We used it on fibroids sometimes but mostly just dialators and currettes --Dusting and Cleaning  old school style !-- Sometimes it could take longer to get the laser set up and get it draped than it would for a normal no problems D&C !
I liked a laser on laproscopy !-- 3 punctures --One for CO2 and camera to blow up the abdominal cavity so U got room to work and Tools thru the other 2 !-- Do the operation on TV !-- Like a gallbladder - U go in and take it loose and put it inside a plastic bag ! -- Pull the plastic bag out thru one the puncture hole !-- U can stretch dahell out of a little bitty hole !


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2018)

Rose got me thinking about getting some chickens at the new place !-- I had my eye on that Brahma breed then I found out about Jersey Giants !-- Big Bac-Bac !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 26, 2018)

Good evening old farts.  I used to have  cat like that Keef.  Sumgun would steal weed right out of the bowl by the couch.  Harley don't do that.  He does like green weed though.  When I trim he sometimes lays under my feet so the trim falls on him then he gets weed all over the house!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 26, 2018)

Time for an evening Doobie,,,,,,,,, or 2


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2018)

lap chole was a very popular procedure


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## thegloman (Sep 27, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Well I got most of the bad weed chopped out and now the temps are dropping at night. TRic production should pick up and maybe even get some colors.
They're saying temps in the 30's at night this week.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Raining at the beach again -- We have a "cold" front moving thru -- It's a chilly 73 degrees out there !-- I'm B-Real today but 1st things 1st !-- Wake and Bake !
Umbra -- I see what U said about Blue Cookies -- It's not an outstanding terp profile but it is potent !--
Nick pups do like to roll around in trim don't they ?
So what kind of trouble we gonna get into today ?-- I need a piece of buttered toast or something to put on top those caps !-- I'm out of coconut oil !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Good morning you awesome people!

4  of my Blackberry Fire in 20 gallon fabric pots yesterday smelling good. 




Have a GREAT day guys!


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2018)

Burnin1 -Looking good !---One day maybe I can have an outdoor plant or 2 ?
This is the time of year down here where the po-po  hunt outdoor growers  !-- The helicopters be working !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 27, 2018)

I hope you will have the best grow site that you ever had in your new place Keef.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2018)

Burnin1 I learned a lot growing midgets in water !-- I know how to set up a grow now !-- Just trying to figure out a few more things -- I like water because I can pump it instead of carrying it !-- I'm trying to avoid a grow medium like promix and coco coir -- I want to see if I can cut out the cost and work involved in buying --hauling a grow medium around and disposing of it  !-- I'd like to limit my waste products to used nute water and plant matter !--With water I can cut out a lot of work using timers-- gauges -pumps and valves to monitor and move my nute water --- I'm looking for a crop  I can use the used nute water on that I might ferment too !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2018)

I need to do some cleaning and take a good look around !-- That dog is stoned again !--and-- He ain't stole no weed from me today !-- Makes me wonder how many times he ripped me off without me knowing it  ?--I bet that little bastid has a stash somewhere ?-- I'm on to U little dog !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 27, 2018)

Burnin, thats a great looking sunshine grow.  Imagine if you had vegged 'em inside for about 3 months before you put 'em out.  Deck would be breaking down!   Somewhere in the next 10 days I'll be harvesting 4 and moving 5 to flower.  After that my veg room will be empty for the first time in over a year.  I have an electrical inspector coming to inspect the new service panel I'm having installed and I don't want him getting wind of my grow, pun intended.  After that I'm gonna run my first RDWC 6 plant grow and the veg room just seems like a good fit.  I love my dirt but I have enuff of a stash built up to keep me for a while and I need to find a new way to skin the cat so to speak.  I need new challenges for my brain in the winter to help keeping me outta the funk.  I'm guessin'  running a water garden will keep my old bean stimulated.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2018)

Nick U said U have breathing problems sometimes so maybe it's time to get your extract grove on this winter ?--
Get some of those gummy molds -- Make some lollipops-- Get U one those vaporizers and make your own shatter for it -- fill some hash oil carts !--That old mind got plenty to do !-- U need to get your old self on a regular edible dose too !--
Got to be 4:20 somewhere ?


----------



## ness (Sep 27, 2018)

Evening OFC.  Burn 1 beautiful plants.  Been along day.  Keef I'm ready for 4:20 smoking on some old fan leafs.  Not to good just slight buzz,  shouldn't even try.  Getting ready to watch football.  Everyone have a peaceful night.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2018)

I think people will remember what they were doing today ? -- It was an important day in American history !-- There was a fork in the road and something changed  !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2018)

That's it !-- I'm tired of lighters running outta gas !-- I got an old Ronson somewhere !-- I'm get me a bottle of lighter fluid and some flints next time I go to the store !-- I hope I got some matches somewhere ?--


----------



## umbra (Sep 27, 2018)

hemp wick


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 27, 2018)

Keep a candle burning and some hemp wick handy.  Else you could buy the 5 packs like I do


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 27, 2018)

I got some sort of a plan going.  I had 5 plants that got seeded, not much good for smoking but I'm guessing I can make something outta them.  I have a bunch of bud that is cbd mix I grew just to make concentrates with and I got a MB2 butter machine.  I have a press too I just need to figger out the best way to work with what I got.  My first expirments have been interesting to say the least but mostly I'm just trying to wind up this grow.  I'll have plenty to do over the winter.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 27, 2018)

My flower room is in need of a good cleaning and a coat of paint.  Its been running non-stop for 2 years so I think its due.


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Candles ?-- I got 15 plus pounds of wax and a set of candle molds !-- I need a spool of wick !- One day soon we'll make candles !-- Gonna rain again today !-- 
Wake and Bake !-- U know the drill !-- Weed don't smoke itself !-- Do your duty !-- I'm act like a candle myself and Meltdown slowly !


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2018)

U know some smart brothers and sisters have written books and stuff about "Knowledge is power "-- If that's true then there is some power I don't want !-- Some things I don't want to understand or even know about !-- U know I got an opinion about just about everything ?-- I was checking my Texas news this morning and ran across something that left me speechless !-- I have no words !----

They opened a robot brothel in Houston !--- 

One thing I know is 2 things can he true at the same time !-- 
One-- is I don't understand !
--and 2 ?--
 I don't want to understand!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 28, 2018)

NO WAY is my junk going into no machine, I don't care what they advertise! 
It's rained 12 inches in the last 72 hours and the river won't be denied


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2018)

We got over 4 inches night before last and yesterday morning -- Stayed overcast and damp after that -- Thunder boomers and heavy rain this morning with more coming !
The kind of robot that appeals to me is one who will mow my yard -take out the trash -change the oil in my car and do the cleaning !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 28, 2018)

The recognized flood stage here is 36 ft.  At that point about half of the town I live near is flooded.  Currently its about 33 ft. and still coming. Its predicted to crest at 36.7 ft. today.  My back yard has water in it but thats happened before.


----------



## umbra (Sep 28, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Its fryday. Flipped the girls almost 2 weeks ago and stretching like crazy. LOL, the lemon tree grew 6 inches since yesterday. They are turning into trees again.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 28, 2018)

Trees is good!


----------



## umbra (Sep 28, 2018)

Lol, some of the nodes are 4" apart and stretching even more. Going to take some pix tonight when lights are on.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## ness (Sep 28, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  What's cooking.  I'm just finishing up the farming.  Was foggy and damp this morning.  Weather man said in the 80's this week coming and 60's for the evening.  Fall is getting closer.  I got so much energy, I feel like I'm speeding.  Rose did your daughter come help with your harvest?  Can't wait until I see my daughter and family.  Like you say Rose, Whoo hoo. Ha, guys, I went to a new Dr. yesterday  and I told her I smoke cannabis, and she didn't even bat an eye.  She said nothing.  And, she is my mind Doctor.  I didn't know what direction the visit was going to go.  I even thought she would lock me up.  At, least I think it was a good sign.   Burn1, happy Friday to you, too.


----------



## ness (Sep 28, 2018)

This is what's growing.  left front SR-91 in coco, back left SR-91 in FF, middle front, SR=91 in FF, middle back WI in FF, right front WI in FF and back right is WI in FF.


----------



## ness (Sep 28, 2018)

back right SR=91 in FF.  right front SR-91 in coco, I give her a shot of Mg yesterday and she is greener this morning.


----------



## ness (Sep 28, 2018)

front and back are WI in FF.  Every one have a stony day.  Cheers (Bong Hit)


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2018)

Ness I still think U feeding them too much !-- Sturdy little things aren't they ?-- They gonna do U right !
Umbra did I ever tell U Thank U for that 411 ?-- That makes it easier Thanks !
We got liquid air !-- Sun came out for an hour or so --now another band of thunderstorms moving in !-- My face is not hurting much and I'm getting some stuff done !


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2018)

Smell that ?-- Paper plate full of trim in the oven doing the decarb !-- I used to decarb in a jar so it wouldn't smell -- Then one day it occurred to me -- I'm in Texas !-- I think it is against the law to even know what decarb smells like !-- U know what decarb smells like ? -- Then U got some 'splaining to do !


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2018)

I gotta tell U about this gang we got that works the beach !-- I seen them in action many times !- Same trick but there's always some tourist who fall for it !-- Today momma gave her son maybe 7 years old a sandwich -- There was a single cute seagull in front of him on the sand !-- Momma grabbed her camera and said those fateful words !-- Give the seagull a bite !---as she tried to focus her camera !-- I'd like to see those pictures !-- What happened next was the rest of the gang of seagulls had laid low and soon as the 1ST bite was thrown to the trick bird it was like a scene outta The Birds !-- Gulls just took his sandwich then came for mom's !-- He was crying !-- She was screaming !-- I was laughing !-- I'm going tohell for that ain't I ?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Hit some Kimbo Kush with some valentine pollen today.

Trying to get food in this house and plan meals for the help that i hope is coming in October.  I also am trying to clean up the bottoms of the plants so the harvest won't be as nasty.

Good story Keef, i read it to bud. he chuckled. Ness, woohoo... lol, our daughter comes on the 8th.   

A courier is coming to pick up some grams of pot to test on Wednesday. I am getting my tincture tested too. 

That is my up date. I hope you are all well medicated., May you be as stoned as you need to be.

Umbra, tell me aobut NL5. 

hugs


----------



## umbra (Sep 28, 2018)

Not sure what to tell you about NL5. Slight berry taste. Earthy. A bit leafy.


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2018)

Straight up indica ?-- Right Umbra ? -- My feeling are gonna be hurt if U don't grow one of my Indicas one day Rose !-- It'll probably be a month or so but when I send out the next batch of seed I want to send U some !-- I got some that descended from stuff U sent me and the others came from the OFC !-- I can hang with U west coast peeps on some dank !-- I got your Nurse Larry bred to the BBSL and also seed to that one bred to Umbra's Box of Chocolate !-- I don't know what to expect but potency will not be a problem!-- Your Purple Haze to that same BBSL-- ( It has beautiful color )-- Mess of seed bred from some of Umbra's stuff too !-- I got some should be excellent hash plants ?
Ya'll give me about a month ?-- I owe some peeps some seed !


----------



## umbra (Sep 28, 2018)

I think mostly indica is the best description.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 28, 2018)

I got water lapping at the back porch but it din't git me! My mowing guy showed up today. He really made out 'cause the river is covering half of the yard


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Here hit this !-- Nice ain't it ?
Still stormy at the beach !-- Some of the roads on the mainland might flood and I'm only 4 feet above sea level but I won't flood -- Ocean is right over there !-- Water don't got far to go !-- One of the few things that would flood this place is storm surge in front of a hurricane !-- 8 foot storm surge ?-- U do the math !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2018)

Got my seed out trying to make a plan about what to start 1st at the new grow !-- Umbra that King Louie the 13th ?-- I got the original and I got seed fathered by BBSL and by B.B. King -- Err ?-- I don't know what to do ?-- I'm hoping the Gloman can give me some input on some those BBSL crosses he growing -- I thought I could easily thin those BBSL crosses down to the best 3-4 then later trim it down to the best !-- Ain't that easy !-- 
Night Shade -x- BBSL is a contender -- Umbra's The White -x- Nepal Indica-x- BBSL is a production plant !-- Easy to clone -grow -plenty potent- heavy producer -- Terp profile is that earthy - hash thing !-- Pleasant but not outstanding !
I got the potency and working on the terps !-- I was pleasantly surprised at AK 48 - x- BBSL !-- That one will work !-- This is giving me a head ache !-- When it is time I'll probably just reach in and plant what I pull out anyway !-- 
Umbra -- (Temple -x- BPU) -x- BBSL ?-- Never been grown out yet !-- I got seed issues !-- I'm need more room !


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2018)

Good morning OFC. wake n bake Saturday, lol. I'm sexing some King Louie right now. I have plenty of beans to go thru. In the flower room, besides the main crop of sour punch, there's dosido, gelato 25 x dosido, forbidden jelly, candy cane, orange super skunk, schrom, blackberry kush, orange glue, and the Lemon Tree.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2018)

Good morning all,
I be making some oil this morning.  It is gonna get nuts around here soon with company.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 29, 2018)

I need an oil tutorial


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2018)

I need an inner tube !-- In case I have to float myass outta here !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2018)

Nick, can i help? Are you wanting to make strong rso/rick simpson oil?
Here is what we do.
Decarb the pot.  Freeze the pot, the jars and the alcohol.  Put frozen pot in frozen jar and cover with everclear. Shake for 3 minutes. pour out booze. Repeat with new booze. Use coffee filters to strain the booze out. We filter about 3 times. This is when we use the water distiller to extract the booze. If you don't have one, this step will take a long time.  
After all the booze is out of it, put the oil on a coffee warmer and  let sit until every last drop of booze is out of it. The tiny bubbles are the booze.
My husband wears winter gloves to do the shaking and we set the timer.
Did that even make sense?


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2018)

Made sense to me !-- Hey Rose U watch that hearing yesterday ?-- When the womens take up arms and start hunting old white dudes U gotta vouch for me !-- I ain't like that !

November is coming !


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2018)

Umbra I'm jealous U always got such a tasty looking menu !
I need me some more citrus and some cherry and peach-- What else fruit terp do I need ?-- Don't care what it's called if it says Strawberry and someone takes a toke I want them to have no doubt what it is !-- Indica or mostly Indica !-- 8 week less finishers !--  Why 8 weeks ?-- 4 part rotation means move something to bloom every 2 weeks and harvest every 2 weeks !-- I can't go down to a 3 part rotation 6 weeks cause few will finish that fast and each part of the rotation represents 2 weeks -- If something takes longer I have to add another "part" to the rotation for every additional 2 weeks for  it to spit out that harvest every 2 weeks !-- The economics dictate fast finishing varieties !-- One that takes longer to finish is not worth more than one that finishes fast !-- Down here sativas are gonna be outside weed !


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2018)

Nick put your still back together !-- Put your alcohol extract in a bowl and place it in the still !-- Lock it down and cook the alcohol off !-- I decarb at 240 so the temp won't hurt !-- Reclaim  your alcohol for the next batch or a Friday night

If I remember right the Gloman leaves a little alcohol in his RSO so it is not so thick !


----------



## ness (Sep 29, 2018)

Good afternoon OFC.  LOL Keef.  Those seagull are brutal.  Taking the day off.  Keef, you think I'm feeding to much?  Is it because the leaves are to dark.  I'll water two time with just pH down to 6.2 around there.  And, take it from there.  Rose, my daughter want to try the oils in cannabis.  I was surprised.  They sell right there in her town.  She knows I smoke but she doesn't know I grow.  Ever one have a good day. (bong hit)


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2018)

Ness --Indicas seem to have darker leaves -- That's not out the book just what I've seen !-- What makes me think U feeding too much is the Burnt leaf tips  !- 
Yup ! --Those Gulls are brutal !-- They jumped a girl with a bag of cheetos one day and she tried to out run them !- Gulls can fly that was not a good plan -- Shoulda just gave them the cheetos !-- Far as I know she's still running !--


----------



## ness (Sep 29, 2018)

LOL


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2018)

Keef said:


> Umbra I'm jealous U always got such a tasty looking menu !
> I need me some more citrus and some cherry and peach-- What else fruit terp do I need ?-- Don't care what it's called if it says Strawberry and someone takes a toke I want them to have no doubt what it is !-- Indica or mostly Indica !-- 8 week less finishers !--  Why 8 weeks ?-- 4 part rotation means move something to bloom every 2 weeks and harvest every 2 weeks !-- I can't go down to a 3 part rotation 6 weeks cause few will finish that fast and each part of the rotation represents 2 weeks -- If something takes longer I have to add another "part" to the rotation for every additional 2 weeks for  it to spit out that harvest every 2 weeks !-- The economics dictate fast finishing varieties !-- One that takes longer to finish is not worth more than one that finishes fast !-- Down here sativas are gonna be outside weed !


the mimosa is a different citrus for sure, very unique and distinctive


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 29, 2018)

Makes perfect sense Rose,  I just need better temp control of the oil extraction part.  I tend to get impatient using the pan in a skillet of water method of alcohol removal.  I think the still idea is a good one but I sold my still to a neighbor. He was always using the still  anyways so........  I gonna do some more research


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 29, 2018)

If the site actually makes any money off that amazon link they are getting a good share from me.  I've used that thing 4 times just this week


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2018)

Just wanted to share some 411 !-- Dam !-- Dogs be liking some Mac &Cheese !-- If I ever had to bait a dog trap ?-- Mac &Cheese would be good bait !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 30, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Outdoor harvest continues. Gonna take the best of each for smoking then freeze the rest for hash.  This is taking FOREVER but I keep telling myself when its over Ill have all I need for a long time.
NL x BBSL is the frostier so far then WI X BBSL.
This NS X BBSL is insane big.
The clones I have inside from it are also growing like monsters. 
Frank's Gift is growing like a "weed" so to speak but I didn't do any topping on these 2. I don't think they gonna need it to be bushy Christmas tree shaped sweethearts.
Hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## ness (Sep 30, 2018)

Good morning, OFC.  Have a stony day.


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey OFC is it still morning ?-- I got up early watched it rain awhile and went back to bed when the cannacaps kicked in !---
Gloman if those BBSL crosses don't rock your world then I can't help U !-- White Indica ?-- There's a reason it's white !
Nurse Larry  and Nightshade with that BBSL super stud dad can hold they own in any throw down !-- They all  be 2 toke weed !
Still raining !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 30, 2018)

I have this nice neat stash of mason jars all nicely labeled and stuff........and then I got this jar 'bout half full thats obviously the end of a trimming and jarring session.  I dunno what it is 'cause its got no label but Lawsey Me!  That stuff rocks my world!.  I cguess I'm gonna be a happy camper this winter.  

Sun is shining here but the flood left its mark.  Big slip across the river from me and trees down all over.  Lets get high.


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm down with another toke or 2 !-- I gotta make a supply run so I'm looking for a break in the rain !
Did U guys see that Saturday Night Live skit about the Supreme Court hearing ?-- Now that was funny !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 30, 2018)

Good afternoon OFC

I am still burning and drinking coffee.  I was busy doing stuff yesterday.  Today is a lazy day.  Smoking some WiFi and I do like this strain.  
I set up my new grow tent in my shop.  I hung up one of those drying racks in it.  I will dry my harvest in the tent when it is ready and start growing in it around March. 

Nick:  I found a mason jar 1/4 full in my office closet recently.  Some Sour Diesel.   Nice surprise. It happens to me once in awhile.  My old school unfounded paranoia has me in the habit of hiding my stashes sometimes. I forget and they turn up in the oddest places.

 I love Sour Diesel and have grown it more than any other strain but I am done growing it.  Up to 10 weeks in flower is a little too much for me anymore.  I want to try this new strain of Sativa called "Pineapple Upside Down Cake".  The 7 week flower time on this strain is more to my liking. Time for me to grow new strains.  ha ha

I found some orange trichomes on some lower buds of some of my Blackberry Fire plants on my deck..  These girls may be done soon.  I am so excited.  I may harvest next week if they  are ready.  

Have an awesome day guys!


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2018)

What up Burnin1?-- 7 week finisher ?-- That would be right up my alley !-- Pineapple ?-- I'm need some pineapple !--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 30, 2018)

Well I just hung around a pounds worth of buds.  I get so proud of myself thinking I'm doing a great job untill I look back out there and you can't even tell I been out there.  If I can do a pound a day I should be able to get done before freezing weather. lol 
My fingers are COATED in resin!


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2018)

Sticky -Icky !-Don't get it in your eye Gloman !--It burns like fire !--I don't want to talk about how I know that !--- I like me some scissor hash ! -- Only thing that makes trimming bearable to me !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 30, 2018)

Got that right!
Scissor hash is one of those exclusive luxuries reserved primarily for growers and trimmers.   Kind of like the old Nepal finger hash of the 60's and early 70's.


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2018)

Better put it on top some weed !-- It'll just melt anyway the weed will catch it !
I'm trying to figure out the best way to pack these lights !-Maybe pack 2 boxes with 6 each !--and hangers !--- I''m trying to pack in a way so that what's where ?-- Will make some sense !--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 30, 2018)

My light came in a foam carrier inside another cardboard box.
Small n perfect for moving or storing.  I don't usually save boxes but I can see the possibility of having to move too one day and I want to protect my precious growing equipment.
Keef
Bro, ya ought try one indoors in super soil.   With the new 7gal fabric pots, super soil and LED lights, I'm watering 1 time per week. No nutes at all. I'd say they're growing as well as the girlz in the greenhouse or better.


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2018)

That is not out of the question Gloman !-- I'm flexible !-- I don't have the boxes the lights came in anymore !-- It's coming together OK -- I got neopreme collars and some other foam !-- They packing up nicely !-- I don't want the boxes too heavy!-- 12 of those 35 gallon storage boxes got to go so I got stuff to pack in --Got bloom almost packed !-- Been rounding up my nutes -chemicals and stuff !-- U just don't realize how much grow stuff U accumulate?-- I'm taking my light rack soon as I FIGURE Out What To Do With It !-- I might cut it up to fit in a box !-- It's made of PVC and the PVC gods created unions just for that !
Smoke break!


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2018)

That's better !-- Yo Gloman -- I have worked that White Indica ( it's Umbra's -" The White -x- Nepal Indica) and Rose's Nurse Larry hard !-- U got them both with that BBSL dad -- I bred what U got to Umbra's  B.B. King and Box of Chocolate !-- (WI-X-BBSL)- x- B.B.--and --(WI-X-BBSL)- x- BOC --
 ( NL-x- BBSL)- x- B.B.-- and (NL-x- BBSL)- x- BOC!-- Keef is hunting mystery  terps !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 1, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
I have to say, so far the SD X BBSL terps blow all the others away.   Not exactly sure what it is yet but it's sweet like candy.
The others all seem about the same so far.  Not bad at all but not Special. This is an early report tho. I'm sure it'll change some yet.


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Good deal Gloman !-- I thought U would like that one !-- The terps gonna develop some with some age but SD-x- BBSL is half Snow Lotus on both sides !-- She da bomb!
Little over a month until the election ! -- Gonna suck to be the Chump !-- Wonder who will be the next to be indicted ?-- Ain't many left but family ?


----------



## ness (Oct 1, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Happy harvesting guys.   I'm away from harvesting right now.  lol gloman, I would love to see that in back yard.  (bong hit) (pass--------pass)


----------



## ness (Oct 1, 2018)

Have a good one.


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2018)

Another storm moving in !-- I was outta sugar for my coffee so I made my supply run !-- Got there and back between showers and didn't even get wet !-- Cup of good coffee and I'm work this pipe some !--


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Good morning guys

Getting more coffee and about to light a rolled one.  






Have an awesome day!


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2018)

Awesome day ?-- It's the 1st of Croptober !-Lots of happy outside farmers - One day maybe all of us can grow outside if we choose ?-- Without the fear of going to jail !-- Now that will be an AWESOME DAY !--
I hit a wall on packing the grow room !-- Gotta take a smoke break and figure something else out ! !--
What's in this pipe ?--


----------



## umbra (Oct 1, 2018)

Birthday came and went with no fanfare. It was cloudy this morning and I thought it was going to rain. Weather channel says rain tomorrow though. It has cooled off some, but mostly in the morning. Took some more cuts and popping some more beans.


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2018)

Umbra --That's the way I like a birthday-- I hope U had a good one !--  
So maybe I was looking at seed ?-- Umbra -- Fastest finishing potent Indicas ?-- Point me at something !-- I also want my Master Kush back -- Where might a fellow find a fine example of Master Kush seed ? -- I want that 88'G13 Hash Plant too !-- Fine potent fast finishing Indicas?-- Anybody ?


----------



## thegloman (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm with ya on the fast finishers keef!
I'm ready for some different terp profiles too. 
I'd like some lemon and some cherry I think.


----------



## umbra (Oct 1, 2018)

deep chunk, gdp, try Bodhi's black triangle = triangle kush x '88 g13hp or his Dank Sinatra = LA Affey x '88 G13hp


----------



## umbra (Oct 1, 2018)

deep chunk. GDP. Bodhi's black triangle = triangle kush x '88 G13HP or his Dank Sinatra = LA Affey x '88 G13HP. BOG has a few things like his Blue Kush that finish in 52 days. The ones I like always go 65 days, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi peeps,'our internet has  been down for days. Umbra, happy belated birthday. Im sorry we missed it.  So here I sit with a chocolope all ready to harvest.  Hopefully I will hit that in the morning.  Gloman, I hear ya, this plant I am looking at scares me. I am looking forward to some quiet time just sitting there, FOR A MONTH. lol
Umbra, I sampled the lamb lotus. It was very frosty. Still green but very larfy. Not sure, but you warned me about that I think.  I have it cloned and I will grow it again, but I need me some Lambsbread for reals. I don't know what to do about larfy.

I thought I wrote hi Ness. Have a good evening all.


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2018)

I had Deep Chunk (or was it Pineapple Chunk ? )-on a list !-- I gotta quit losing my list !-- Does Bohdi have anything I don't want ?-- I thought GDP was a hybrid ?-- The GDP-x- BPU turned out to be a fine blueberry !-- Couldn't decide which of Umbra's blueberries I liked best so I crossed them !-- (GDP-X-BPU)- x- ( BPU-X-B.B)-- I bet it will be blueberry !
I'm with Gloman !-- I want potent fast finishing Indicas with all sorts of fruit terps !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2018)

Umbra if I add another part to my rotation and make it a 5 part rotation  -- 56+14 = 70 days -- That'll be my hybrid rotation !-- I figure I'd start with my Indicas!-- They mess up and say I can have some outside plants ?-- I'll be after the biggest --baddest-- trippiest-- long finishing sativas I can get!--I grow them like the Gloman do !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2018)

I could spend some money on indicas at Leafy.com !-- Get thee behind me Satan !-- Wait let me grab a couple packs first !-- Mother of All Cherry and ...


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2018)

We gotta do something with that wine tommorrow!-- Peach and Fruit Cocktail are clearing up nicely !-Needs to be racked -- I gotta siphon off the wine without disturbing the sediment !
Dam !- Forgot to get a big can of peaches !-- I separate the wine and sediment then make up the difference and sweeten it with the heavy syrup off canned fruit and water !-- I'm need some more gallon jugs and some cases of empty 750 mil bottles soon too !-- I get settled in I been thinking about a still !--


----------



## thegloman (Oct 1, 2018)

Keef
What do you think about 2ltr bottles?   Cheep resealable and easy to clean. Just a thought.


----------



## umbra (Oct 1, 2018)

Keef, talk to me again about different terps after you grow out the Devil's tit x apricot head


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2018)

G --I guess they would work !-- I'd like to keep it in my gallon jugs for long term storage and bottle it only when I need !---Then  bottle the whole jug !--  I get  5 --750 bottles to a gallon !-- I got 3 bottles of pear wine where I killed the yeast -- I decided since I like it better bubbly -- I'm gonna put it in on top some of that yeast sediment from the fruit Cocktail and add some more pear juice to it and get it to ferment again then rebottle it !-- It's too dry anyway !-- I turn it into a sweet bubbly pear wine !-- Soon as I find a place for it!


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2018)

Will do Umbra !-It ain't stinky like that Skunk is it ?--- I killed that whole 1st mass planting but I got some seed left -There's some others too that I forgot !-- I got "V" seed put up too !-- Her and Rose's Nurse Larry both got that mystery terp thing going on that I like !-

Edit :-- Umbra if I was a few Meltdown seed ?-- Who might be my daddy ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2018)

That "Mimosa" sounds like something I would like too !-- Is it a hybrid ?--


----------



## umbra (Oct 1, 2018)

mimosa = clementine x purple punch
meltdown = extreme oranges x starfighter cubed


----------



## thegloman (Oct 2, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Same ol thing today.  More trimming.
I'd give a Lot to rent a good drum trimmer right now.
I have a bowl trimmer but if the buds aren't rock hard they get too damaged in it.
Today I need to set up another drying room cuz my 1st room is Full.


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2018)

Good morning OFC. 40% chance of rain today, 90% tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I got an attitude this morning and I'm not fit to be around civilized people -- I'll catch up when I can !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2018)

Good morning. 
I am going to tackle chocolope this morning. It is about as big as my house. It is going to need washed too from the dust from the dogs. I can't remember what i used last year to wash my pot. hmmmm 
If you guys need me i will be in the garden.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 2, 2018)

Rose
I don't know if this is right or not but last year I used a weak solution of baking soda for 1st rinse, then a mild hydrogen peroxide rinse and then a clean water rinse.
Its amazing how much stuff comes off of them that you can't see on them.
I had 35gal. Barrels full of solutions that I dipped the branches in then hung to drip dry.
Tho it was a lot of extra work I feel like it was worth it.


----------



## ness (Oct 2, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Rose I just came in from the garden.  You, got this Rose.  I don't have much of a crop.  And, a lot of has to do with the sun light they get.  Direct sun light is very slim outside in the room tent.  I have six in side.3 SR-91's and 3WI's and all have perk up and doing O:K.  except 1 SR.  I'm telling ya this computer is after me.  First I can do picture stuff, then I can.  It's horrible.  Is everyone getting ready for Oct 31st?


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2018)

I got a headache !-- It was the Indicas at Leafy.com that caused it !-- Why do I keep going back ?--I'm a sick man that's why !--- I decided I was gonna treat myself to a pack of seed when this is all settled --I haven't bought any for awhile !-- Chocolate Chunk ? -- So many berries and other flavors !-- I want them all !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2018)

Gloman, it is shocking the dirt these plants hang on too. 
We made a oil on sunday as a favor for a friend. It was her son's shake from an od grow. It was the grossest pot i have ever seen. I strained that stuff for 3 hours. The oil is half mud, seriously, i wouldn't let your barney eat that stuff let a lone a sick person. I told her i would never do that again. YUCK.  so GROSS.
Bud is setting up a outdoor shower with the hose. I will rinse and hang. the wind is blowing hard now of course. Rain coming soon. 

Ness, i hear ya, the internet guy is coming today. I was tickled you were able to post some pictures the other day.
I have a big mocha coffee i am drinking and headed out. Thanks for you good thoughts ness.
Keef, i am back to wanting Lambs bread. I could die happy if i had that strain. LOL. The half lambs bread i am smoking is very nice. I love it.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 2, 2018)

Good morning Guys

Happy belated B-day Umbra

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2018)

Burnin 1 U not harvesting yet ?--
Rose is it Lambs Bread or Lamb's Breath ?-- Inquiring minds want to know !-- The VCD has raised it's head again !-- I'm just not sure what variety I'm chasing but I got the disease !
It's not like I need more seed -- I just want them !-- I still got to thin down what I bred to about half dozen before Texas changes to a reasonable MMJ law -- So I'm torn between MMJ varieties or just flavorful dank !--


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2018)

Keef, two times in my life when i felt like i couldn't go on... lambs bread or breath same thing helped me.  I guess in jamaica they sound the same, bread or breath. It is my "soul pot" lol... I blew 144 bucks for seeds that were all dead or empty. I think it is clone only really, in Cali.
Ok, chocolope 1/320 done!


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm about finished packing bloom but I twisted wrong or something so my neck flared up some !-- I got plenty to do but it will only get worse if I don't stop and let it rest and the inflammation goes away !-- I'm getting there !-- Veg should pack up fairly quick !-- I would say I'm most of the way done !-- I got lots of grow stuff !-- More than I realized!-- Now how do U pack a U-Haul so that it doesn't look like U moving a grow room ?--


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2018)

I shoulda been one of those rich entitled old white men !-- I think I woulda been good at it !-- but - No !-- All I got was the old white dude part !-- Where's my pipe ?


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2018)

Its Lambs Bread.


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2018)

Keef said:


> I got a headache !-- It was the Indicas at Leafy.com that caused it !-- Why do I keep going back ?--I'm a sick man that's why !--- I decided I was gonna treat myself to a pack of seed when this is all settled --I haven't bought any for awhile !-- Chocolate Chunk ? -- So many berries and other flavors !-- I want them all !


Most of that cross is in BoC


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 2, 2018)

Keef said:


> Now how do U pack a U-Haul so that it doesn't look like U moving a grow room ?--


Put all the grow stuff in the front and cover it with weed!  The highway patrol will never notice the grow lights.


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2018)

lol


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2018)

I don't have enough weed to cover it all !-- So I probably do it in the style of El Pollo Loco !-- Throw it all in the truck and bust a move !-- Only thing is I'm older now and got enough sense to ease outta here during morning rush hour traffic !-- DO NOT SPEED !--U ain't out running nobody in a U-Haul truck ! - I'd say my chances of getting there are pretty good !-- I've hauled loads but never grow equipment-- I get stopped I ain't saying sheet !--I'll have to plead a fifth or something !-- Cause I will be needing a lawyer !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm good but I can't come up with a logical --legal reason I would be hauling a high tech marijuana grow room across Texas !-- If the law opens the back of that truck and realizes what they looking at ?-- What can U say ?-- They put the handcuffs on U --(so they don't have to worry about getting hurt) --Then about 18 of them beat yourass while they yelling "stop fighting back" even if U ain't !


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2018)

I'd tell them that you saw a video on YouTube about growing strawberries hydroponically and you know you can do it too


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2018)

No Umbra this is Texas !-- They beat yourass then ask U questions !-- I'll get it there !-- I keep telling myself that if there is no weed then what can they do ?-- I don't want to know but I'm sure a beating is involved !--I'm too old to take a beating like that !-- So ---DON'T GET CAUGHT !-- I get tongue tied when I'm looking at a pair of Reflector sunglass like they wear so putting a spin on it is out the question !--


----------



## ness (Oct 2, 2018)

Keef does this mean you have found a house to move into?  Let's light up.  drinking on a blue drink.


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2018)

No Ness -- It's gonna take me a few months to get this place market ready !-- We gonna get a realtor to start looking for me a place later !-- I'm hoping to buy a place and move all my junk then come back to work on the house !-- I did this when I came out the swamp and made enough to catch the bills up and for a down payment on the beach house !-- They opening a new oil or gas export facility and bringing in 1500 plus good jobs !-- Our housing market still hasn't recovered since Hurricane Harvey last year !-- I figure about the 1st of the year beach house prices gonna go thru the roof !-- Anytime after that I should do well !-- Hopefully enough to out right buy the new place !-- I just want a realtor to figure out how I can buy the place before selling this one !--


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2018)

Keef, I remember hitch hiking in the 70's on my way to Union Grove, NC for the fiddler's convention. I was in NC and picked up by the State Police for hitch hiking. I had enormous quantities of drugs on me and never flinched. He drove me to a bus station and I thanked him. You need ice water in your veins and big brass ones


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2018)

Oh Keef, I have this strain called Texas Butter. What is different about Texas butter vs any other butter?


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2018)

I do not know da answer to dat question Umbra !

There's a lot happening in Texas on the weed tip !-- 2 and a half months the Texas Congress convenes and it is expected that they will do something with that useless mmj law we got !-- If they do that ?-- My grow room is still packed -- I can be flexible !-- Let's make a deal Texas !


----------



## ness (Oct 2, 2018)

Wishing you the best outcome.  Have a good evening Keef, umbra.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 2, 2018)

I carried 3 55 gallon drums of super soil across state lines when I moved here.  2 of the main ingredients came from my daughters barn and her chicken coup.  Since I din't know anyone where I wound up I hauled my own dirt.  Crazy but true.


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2018)

We do what we gotta do Nick !
Yo Gloman did U finish trimming yet ?-- Is this your second or third day ?-- I'm happy for U and sad for U too !-- I'm happy U had a good harvest but all that trimming ?-- I feel bad about that !-- I hate trimming so I'm have to stick with some kind of  rotation !-- Do a little at a time instead of getting slammed like that !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes this is 3 days so far.
I have 1 SD X BBSL hung up, 1 small nl x bbsl hung up, 1 CBD-I hung up and some from the large NS x BBSL.
I can now step into the greenhouse almost 6' on the right.
Only 5 monsters to go.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 3, 2018)

Good morning OFC.
Sun just came up so its out to the greenhouse again.  I HAVE learned not to cut too much at a time tho.   Nothing worse than having a pile getting wilty and harder to trim and manicure.


----------



## Keef (Oct 3, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I'm beginning to believe I was switched at birth and went home with the wrong family !-- I shoulda been like Richie Rich with daddy Fred making me a millionare by age 8 ?-- That shoulda been me !-- I can't lie like that and have some morals so maybe not in THAT family ?-- but surely I'm the long lost heir to a vast fortune ?-- I like money !- I just never had enough !
Waiting for my caps to kick in !-- I got stuff to do today !


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2018)

Good morning OFC. The truth has a funny way of coming out. He may need to make a deal to stay out of jail. Of course, this is what Kavanaugh is all about. He doesn't believe a sitting President can be indicted for crimes while in Office.


----------



## Keef (Oct 3, 2018)

I almost feel bad for the GOP and even the religous right !-- It'll take a long time for them to recover after being covered in the filth of this illegitimate administration's culture of corruption !


----------



## Keef (Oct 3, 2018)

I feel like a real person today !-- I got the dishwasher running a load of clothes in the washing machine and I been packing at the grow !-- I packed too much in some boxes and got to rearrange something !-- Break time for coffee and a toke or 2 !-- We got scattered showers today which means hot and humid !-- I got yard work to do but not now !-- Maybe I take me some more caps ?-- I can get worked up sometimes and need something to take the edge off !


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2018)

popped some more beans. Black Mamba, gelato 45, Sundae Driver, and BPUx


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2018)

hi guys day two of trrimming, might be half what through chocolope. daughter is happy it is one of her faves. I like it too. good thing.
Ness, how you doing girl? I am pooped already. Trimmers be here on monday. Bud is doing good though. He is trimming. woohoo!
The  internet guy has been here for two days. 
Sounds good umbra.


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2018)

I harvested a month ago or so and I'm still trimming. I do a rough wet trim, let it dry and then do a close trim. This time, when it was dry, I took it off the stick and put it in 32 gallon totes and have been trimming some every night when I'm watching TV. I still have about 3/4 of a tote to trim.


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2018)

Birthday present from Puddin.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 4, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
 Nice pipe umbra!  
I finished up the NL X BBSL last night so today I start in on a NS X BBSL.  I have a pretty big pile of scrap so far so I'm thinking bon fire and "smoked" hot dogs!


----------



## umbra (Oct 4, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Worked all day in the rain yesterday. Now I have a cold. Going to rain again today.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 4, 2018)

Nice piece there Umbra.  Did you know it will turn pink if you can keep your fingers of the clay?


----------



## thegloman (Oct 4, 2018)

Rose
Do you know what the the cbd to thc ratio is listed as for the CBD-I?
That's the only 1 that made it in the greenhouse. The others got choked out by the monsters. There's about 2oz. Worth of buds. I'm gonna make rso from it so I can give it to Barney.
I have 2 Frank's gifts indoors growing like weeds!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 4, 2018)

Gloman  CBD Indica from the CBDCREW.ORG are 1-1. So that will be the minimum as the valentine were 25 to 1. 

Back to chocolope


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2018)

Yo OFC !-- Sorry I got busy !-- I got the grow about 90 % packed !-- Dam !-- I got a lot of grow stuff !-- What we gonna do about the brewery ?---I need to rack before I pack !--- Might as well load it with the grow !--  I can not get caught making this run !-- Just so U know I will be lying about when that happens !-- Best nobody knows till I'm there and planting some monsters !
I'm on lunch break !-- Coffee and a toke?


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2018)

That's better !
Gloman -- U have grown them now-- I know it'll take a little time for the terps to develop properly -- but -- Of those BBSL crosses-- Nurse Larry -- Night Shade -- White Indica and Snow Desiel -- That all right ?-- Can U thin it down any about who grew better ?-- I know the potency is there !--- Hit me with a grow review !-- The input gonna help me decide what to start with at the new grow !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 4, 2018)

Keef
You gotta add the SD X BBSL and BB King in there.
So far, the SD and 1 of the NS X BBSL are the best because they have the tightest buds plus the NS is an insanely huge plant but ALL of them are worth growing.
This NS X BBSL tho could easily be used in commercial growing.
 I got a lot of larfy buds this year too but they all go to make bubble.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 4, 2018)

They all grew huge with little attention. I planted them in 100% organic composted forest products, gave them an Extream compost tea starter and let them go. Only other thing I did is water and prune but they still got away from me.
WI, NS, and Frank's Gift all clone easily.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2018)

G--That's what I wanted to hear !-- I'm looking for production plants !-- I think that WI cross can hold it's own !-- That B.B. King that's Umbra's work I just did a F-2 on it !
U still got -"V" ? (Golden Ticket -x Box of Chocolate)- x BBSL and Purple Haze- x- BBSL yet to grow right ?-- I got more for U too !

SD-x- BBSL-- is Snow Desiel times Black Berry Snow Lotus -- Some will make Pink bud with cooler nights !


----------



## umbra (Oct 4, 2018)

The snow lotus was a joint project with Bodhi and the House of Funk. Bodhi gave them some snow lotus pollen, and HoF gave Bodhi a cut of their sour D. I had a pack of beans from both Bodhi and HoF. When I bred it, I took HoF female and bred it to Bodhi's male. So what Keef has is an F2, kind of.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 4, 2018)

Keeping track of all these genetics is beyond my abilities.
Makes my head hurt. lol
All I know is they're all good heavy hitters.
I can't keep any seed that comes from my outdoor girlz cuz of the hemp and careless growers but I'm not growing outdoors any more and I'll only need seed when trying something new.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks Rose!
1 to 1 might be too strong for Barney. We'll try it tho. If nothing else I know Ill like it. 
Keef
I did try the GT x BOC X BBSL indoors. It was nice. Tasted good but it changed from a pine/sweet to a unidentifiable sweet earthy taste. Still gotta try the PH X BBSL.


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2018)

I still got a couple seeds too Umbra !-- Only BOC I had left was that male and seed to  3-4 BOC crosses - I thought I had a few left but I can't find them !-- That SD was da bomb and it came thru nicely with that BBSL male !-- Half Snow Lotus on both sides !-She pack a punch !--- It's a keeper and I got seed !-- I had my doubts about that BBSL male but he did me right !-- I had planned to use a Snow Desiel male to make my coffee can full of feminized seed for my Tetraploid project !--
When I get set back up I gotta to learn to do some feminized seed !
I'm close enough on my formula that I'm pretty sure I can pull this genetic doubling off !-- Just a numbers game now !


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2018)

Gloman U gonna keep the hash seperate from each other or just make a big batch of mixed hash ?-- I'd kinda like to know which one made the best hash !-- I want a good hash plant !-- I think I got a couple too !-- Mazar-i-Shariff that giant indica of Lebonese Blond Hash -- I bred her to that BBSL and -- That one Ness has -- SR91-X-( MZR -X BBSL)
So U think those BBSL crosses grew monsters ?-- Sequoia hash plants right there !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 4, 2018)

No keef
I'm putting it all together.
Got 1 black garbage bag full and part of a second so far with lots to go.


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2018)

I feel bad for U and glad for U at the same time !-- I know your hand got to be hurting by now !-- Have I mentioned how much I hate trimming ?--Today ?-- Cannacaps--  scissor hash --and some tunes makes it a little easier !
I knew they mommas -- That's gonna make premium hash !


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2018)

Peach wine ?-- That hits back right there !-- Taste like ?-- Libby's canned peaches in heavy syrup !-- Libby's Fruit Cocktail wine ?-- I can honestly say I have never tasted anything quite like that !-- A clear bottle so U can see the bud floating around ?--Get thee behind me Satan !-- -- Insert evil laughter here !
I did good !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 4, 2018)

Since you mentioned trimming , here's what I'm up to


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 5, 2018)

Its not wise to smoke Sativas after 9-10 o'clock.  I know better but sometimes I just can't help myself.


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2018)

lol. Can't sleep from having a cold.


----------



## ness (Oct 5, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Happy harvesting Folks.  The WI is just starting to bud for me.  I am away for harvesting.  Time for a bowl and a cup of joe.  Have a good day OFC.


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey everyone.  Overcast this morning.  I need some coffee.  Finally fell off to sleep around 4 this morning.  Maybe I'm gonna have to start working for a living so I can keep my sanity.  I can't keep track of the days


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2018)

Came home early from work. Picked up cold meds, sleeping pills and a bottle of Irish Mist ( Irish whiskey and honey ), lol. Going to get some sleep.


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2018)

go to oreillyauto.com and search for part number 121G … LOL


----------



## thegloman (Oct 5, 2018)

If that don't knock you out umbra nothing will!  Colds suck!

Well I'm running into a lot of bud rot and spider webs. There's still plenty of good tho. I had all Ill need for the year yesterday and there's still several more days to go.   Thank god for bubble hash! I'd Never be able to trim all this


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 5, 2018)

umbra said:


> go to oreillyauto.com and search for part number 121G … LOL



Now,  where kin I git me some Plutonium?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 5, 2018)

Glo, if you were close by I'd be over to help you just to get away from the local drama .


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 5, 2018)

Looky what I found this morning on the floor in the drying room


----------



## thegloman (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks Nick!
I'd sure welcome the help.
Today I have kids from church comming to help lay mulch.
If we're lucky it won't rain till after lunch.
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2018)

up early. maybe 5 hrs sleep. lungs not happy when I lay down. going to binge watch netflix


----------



## ness (Oct 6, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Don't know which way to start this day.  Coffee and a bowl sounds like a plan.  Gardening awaits.  (bong hit)


----------



## ness (Oct 6, 2018)

Nick nice looking buds you found this morning. Cheers


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 6, 2018)

At the vet with Harley. He's having seizures


----------



## thegloman (Oct 6, 2018)

Poor Harley,
Is this something new for him?
He's in my thoughts, wishing him the best.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 6, 2018)

So I see myself becoming somewhat of a pot snob. lol
  Its all y'alls fault ya know.
I want my pot tastey, stoney and clean!
Remember back in the 70's when that "Colombian" pot hit the streets?  I used to find bug eggs in almost every sack full. They tasted horrible!
My pot has a long way to go to be connoisseur quality but it's getting there.


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2018)

I lived thru the paraquat years. As bad as bugs and molds are, when your country tries to deliberately kill you with a Monsanto defoliant, the rest seems minor


----------



## thegloman (Oct 6, 2018)

Does anybody have a favorite strain as far as trimming goes?
NS X BBSL is pretty leafy. Tight buds but lots of leaf.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 6, 2018)

Yep! I remember the paraquat.


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2018)

Uh !-- I ain't been up to nothing !--- Move along !--- Nothing to see here !--
Nick -- Best Wishes to Harley !-- Get him on that medicine Rose and the Gloman make !
Yo G -- Does that  Night Shade come thru with any pine ?--
The Nurse Larry and White Indica crosses should be able to hold they own on quality !-- They steam rollers and mind mowers !-- Nothing wrong with NS but I kinda like those other 2 a little better !-- SD-x- BBSL da bomb too !-- Trying to thin these BBSL crosses to only a couple !-- I got my "Hammers" so now I hunt terps !-- I got blueberry and I also got it with a chocolate dad !-- Got to get back into Squish -x- Oregon Lemon seed and find me a nice lemon !-- 
O.K. back to whatever it was I wasn't doing !


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2018)

thegloman said:


> Does anybody have a favorite strain as far as trimming goes?
> NS X BBSL is pretty leafy. Tight buds but lots of leaf.


Chiesel, requires almost no trimmimng


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2018)

What up Umbra ?-- CKN noddle soup and orange juice !-- No trim Chisel?-- U know how I feel about trimming ?-- I might needs me some of that ?-- The VCD done reared it's evil head !-- I'm on the hunt !-- Just window shopping right now !-- I'm looking for something to slap my Indicas around with !-- 88'G13 HP maybe ?-- I want the best most productive hash plant I can breed !-- Something that can beat my Mazar-i-Shariff-x-Black Berry Snow Lotus !-- and those others !-- Like SR91 - x- (MZR-x-BBSL)-- That's a hog right there !
Texas need it's own Dank varieties !-- I got some !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 6, 2018)

Umbra
You say chisel is a good one?
Ill look that one up for sure!
Is it pretty potent?
Keef 
No, no pine yet. Mostly that unidentifiable sweet smell.


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2018)

Gloman --if Umbra grows It ?-- it will be good !---The mother Night Shade didn't have much pine either -- I was just wondering because NS supposed to have some pine !-- More like a forest after a rain with a hint of maybe pine ?-- The BBSL brought that "Sweet" -- some kind of Berry stuff !-- I get set back up I got some pine !-- X-mas Tree plant !


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2018)

chiesel = cheese x sour diesel


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2018)

Closest I got to that is Cheesy Jones -x- BBSL ?- Got no cheese or any Berry terps but it just keeps coming at U !--
Not trying to replicate anything !-- It's a journey of discovery for me !
I have no idea what will come of it when I chunk some pollen !-- It's like an Easter egg hunt !-- I'm looking for "eggs" with a hook !-- Stuff I like but can't really explain why ?-- Mystery terps !


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2018)

Put my tin foil hat on so they couldn't get me with the Q-Anon ray and watched part of the Kool Aid rally !-- They must use a Q-Anon ray cause I don't think rational people would believe dat sheet !--That man waste perfectly good air - The world would be a better place if he would just quit breathing !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 7, 2018)

Well,  Harley survived his trip to the vet.  Of course he had stopped siezing by the time I drove the 60 miles.  Harley is only 8 years old but he has had a pretty rough life.  We were down south one summer and my ac went down.  He had seizures from the heat then but never since.  He's got what they call chronic dry eye and He's beginning to get arthritis from a motorcycle wreck three years ago.  Anyways, they did blood tests and gave me some antibiotics and we'll have to wait and see.  I sure hope we don't need to have seizure meds.  You know what?  Vets ain't getting any cheaper.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 7, 2018)

Sure glad Harley is doing ok!
You're right about vet bills. We've spent a Fortune on Barney.


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !--
I've noticed I haven't been smoking as much as I used to do !-- I been taking a dose of caps 3 times a day regularly and forget about the pipe --- Still had half a pipe left this morning so I broke off a chunk of hash and put it on top !-- I need new glass !---- Holy Wake and Bake Batman !-- I think I'm be alright !- and then the caps kick in ?-- I put my stash box up !-- That Black and white demon dog was watching it !-- I don't trust him !-- I'm glad my boys don't have major health issues --Let's do this day !
Umbra how U doing this morning ?
Gloman ya'll get Nick set up on that puppy seizure medicine !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

The plan today is to begin cleaning the garage !-- Need to clean the garage out so I can move my grow stuff out that room so I can paint and do the floors !-- I may have to put the grow stuff in storage a couple months just to have the room to start on the paint and stuff !-- I would rather move the grow to where it is gonna be-- set it up and come back to work on the house !-- Might have to wait until we sell before I can find a secluded place then set back up !-- I got seed burning a hole in my pocket !-- I need to grow !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2018)

Nick, get that boy on cbd tincture.  Vet's are sooooo expensive and the seizure drugs are hard on them. You have your magic butter machine, right?  If I can help let me know.
We got chocolope down and hung. I gotta say i think i have the hang of growing this plant. lol. it was our best grow ever.  Took Bud and I 5 solid days to get her down. Now a new trimming crew comes tomorrow.  ha. 
Keef proud of ya.
Gloman, i thought of you when i was sick of trimming, try this with one hand rosebud!
Ness, thinking good thoughts for your grow.
Umbra, i got a lead on lambsbread... i will tell ya if it works out. pretty darn happy. I hope your cold is better and your feeling well.


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

Rose I wasn't happy about having to shut down -- Still not !
I wanted to slap these Indicas around another generation or 2 -- All in all though I got done what I had planned to do !-- It never was a production grow !-- I wanted to breed me some monsters to grow !-- I wanted to go thru those B.B. King crosses and see what I did !-- That Snow Lotus is dominate and so is that Blueberry in B.B. so I put a B.B. boy on a mess of girls like I did with the BBSL !-- Let them fight for dominace!-- Maybe throw out some unexpected terp profiles ?-- It happened with ( S-x-OL )-x- BBSL-- No one could have predicted it would come out like that !
So I got seed from BBSL-- Mazar-i-Shariff -x-BBSL and  Box of Chocolate males that need to be grown out to see what happened !-- A Blueberry mom and a chocolate dad and I got a 5 cc syringe of seed to find something extraordinary !
It will be there !


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

There was no need to put that chunk of hash on top that pipe Other Keef !-- Look at U ?--Doing the crab walk  all high and drooling ?-- I'm ashamed of U myself !-- No U don't need any more caps !-- See what I have to deal with ?-- Brain damaged old man won't listen to nobody when he high like this !


----------



## ness (Oct 7, 2018)

Morning folks, late start again.  (farming)


----------



## ness (Oct 7, 2018)

LOL Keef.  you do the dance. Hitting on the pipe with a cup of coffee.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 7, 2018)

LOL!
Rose, to tell you the truth I forget sometimes that I'm doing the trim handicapped.   Now that I think of it tho, 2 hands WOULD be "handy" (so to speak)  lmao!
Ya gotta laugh cuz life's too short to waste being bummed over what you can't change.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 7, 2018)

Keef!
You old crab walker you!
I think Ill join you!


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

I need to stay away from that pipe !-- Make me crazy !--
Yo Gloman U got the flow of that new grow room figured out ?-- U gonna run a whole cycle then do it again or U planning some kind of rotation ?-- A rotation is nice but things can get outta hand pretty quick !-- The hard part about a 4 part rotation to me is the time it takes to get it up and running!-- 25% of bloom then 2 weeks later another 25% same at 6 weeks and 8 -- Then 25% starts coming out bloom every 2 weeks and is replaced !-- Ask Nick -- It can get outta control !---
U can even do a 2 part rotation and harvest 60 day finishers once a month !


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2018)

Cold has lingered some. There are only certain kinds of cold meds I can take. Many say not to take with high blood pressure or COPD. Rose, good luck on the strain hunt. Went grocery shopping this morning and I need to rest. Must be a trap or skeet shooting competition nearby, shotguns been firing last couple hours. Girls are 3 weeks in and really taking off.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 7, 2018)

Thank you all for the kind words for Harley.  That little shih-tzu has been through everything with me.  No seizure meds for now.  I took him to a vet that would not examine him in front of me.  Only choice on a Sat. around here but I don't like it and he doesn't either.  I bought a Pre-roll yesterday that has oil dribbled  on it.  These things get imported around here but they are expensive.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 7, 2018)

Somehow I think you sent that cold to me Umbra.  I have been miserable for two days.  I bought that pre-roll and I can't even draw through it.


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

D.D. took my 2 puppy girls Nick !-- I do miss them !-- She took the girls and left the boys !-- They had been with me for 7-8 years !-- I'm not ready to go to jail so what U gonna do ?
Power went off for about an hour -- Dam it gets hot quick without AC !-- Power went out my 1ST thought was -- Check the grow then I remembered I don't have one anymore !-- I grew for 5 years 24/7 -- I'm like a junkie !-- I need to pop some seed !-- 5 cloner boxes with 34 grow holes in each ?- Plus my veg boxes !-- Only thing I been missing is a proper veg !-- I use what I got for cloning and veg and build me a new bloom system !-- -- I'm fill me up a warehouse one day !


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

U can find some free state weed products in some the larger cities but it's rare and expensive like Nick said !-- Weed with a name (always claimed to come from the west coast !)- runs about $250 an OZ and "Reggie" (regular ole Mexican brick weed) cost U about half that !-- I start making product I'm make up some west coast packaging and blame it on ya'll !-- No need to look anywhere near me for a grow !-- West Coast did it !
I remember giving my old brick weed dealer a chunk of hash after I started growing !-- I thought he was gonna cry !- Said he hasn't seen hash in 25 years !-- Most of what is available around here came straight across the border !-- When prohibition ends or we adapt a workable mmj law ?-- I'm blow they minds !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 7, 2018)

Keef
I haven't really figured out what Ill do indoors yet.
I'm gonna HAVE to figure it out soon cuz these girlz comming up on 2' tall now and bushy. I started trimming off the lowest branches to leave clearance for watering.
My led looks like it will handle 3 plants but my old cfls lights will only cover 2. I have 6 plants in there So 1 has to go.  I HATE this part. After all the work put in its a shame to kill one off.  Maybe Ill just put it outside on my patio and let it flower.


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2018)

Nick those prerolls must be pricey. I bought 1 on 4/20 1/2 price for $15. Chicken soup and some green tea with honey for lunch.


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

And some orange juice Umbra !--
I been studying west coast packaging !-- I kinda like the cans !-- Wonder where a fellow could order empty cans like that ?I been looking at some Texas themed molds for stuff like Gummies and moon rocks !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

Rose -- After the election when mobs of angry women be hunting old white dudes ?-- U gotta hook Uncle Keef up with the sign that shows he's with ya'll !-- A special outfit ?-- funny hat or something ?-- I ain't afraid of much but a bunch of pissedoff womens after me is terrifying !
Women don't play !-- They will run over U with a car then back up and talk to U awhile -- Then run over U some more !--
Scary !-- I don't wanna be a speed bump !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 7, 2018)

Keef said:


> Rose -- After the election when mobs of angry women be hunting old white dudes ?-- U gotta hook Uncle Keef up with the sign that shows he's with ya'll !-- A special outfit ?-- funny hat or something ?-- I ain't afraid of much but a bunch of pissedoff womens after me is terrifying !
> Women don't play !-- They will run over U with a car then back up and talk to U awhile -- Then run over U some more !--
> Scary !-- I don't wanna be a speed bump !




ROTFL!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2018)

I got your back keef.


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

Thank U Rose !-- I had a bad dream when I drifted off for a nap-- I went to vote early and when I came out to an almost empty parking lot I spied it on the other end !-- "Christine" !-- The possessed devil car from that movie ! -- Except it had a woman driver !-- The chase was on !-- I'm too old and slow for this sheet was all I could think of as I busted my best move !-- Every once in awhile when I looked back over my shoulder all I could see was Christine and the glowing red eyes of the lady driver!-- I woke up scarred ya'll !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 7, 2018)

So I sampled (smoked) a bud from CBD-I and found it to have a good buzz and fair taste so far but its just beginning to get dry. After aging a bit I think it will get better. This one was pretty easy to trim. I Think I'm seeing a pattern here.
Indica seems leafier than sativa.(harder to trim)
Hybrids go either way. Sativas are less leafy.   (I Think)


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

I never smoked that one Gloman !-- I eat my high CBD weed  in caps !-- Those little bitty indicas giving U a problem ?--
U been trimming bout a month now ?-U outside growers with the big Croptober harvest can have it !-- I can't trim that much !--- U need one those trim mosheens like Rose got !-- I know U got that trim bowl but her's got a motor !-- That's one thing about a rotation-- U have many  more smaller harvest so U spread your trimming out over the year !-
A 4 part rotation means U end up having a smaller harvest every 2 weeks but U end up with 26 harvests a year instead of one ! -- That trim U doing Gloman wouldn't be so bad if it was spread out over the year !-- I'll have to train a trim team !-I plan on growing more than I plan on trimming !--- Some of this stuff is gonna get even Frostier inside under LEDs !
When U set up the bubble hash machine ?-- I'm quit calling it a cement mixer !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 7, 2018)

It sure seems like I been trimming a month.
The ONLY way I'm getting thru this is by only keeping the best of the best for smoking and everything else goes to bubble hash. I strip off the big fan leaves then just pull the most of the green off by hand, strip the buds off the stick and freeze them. I have 1 1/2 garbage bags full now and I'm not quite half way thru. I have a pile about 3' high x 4' wide and 5' long of scrap to burn so far. Bud rot and bugs.
My bowl trimmer has a motor which males it easier for me but if the buds aren't rock hard the rubber fingers push too much bud thru.  I use it for hand held large colas.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 7, 2018)

Keef
I want to finish harvesting before I start running the bubble but I may run out of freezer space and need to run a bag or two to be able to finish.


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2018)

Popped some more beans, lol. Gorilla Grape F2, Buckeye Purple x GDP, Grape Stomper, Rare Darkness, LifeSaver, and SuperSilverSourDieselHaze.


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

Umbra I hate U and your seed popping self !-- U know I'm just jealous !--I want some grape dammit !-- Is that an indica ?-- Buck Eye Purple -x- GDP is mostly indica too ain't it ?--I think U need to grow some more of that Mimosa myself !
Gloman -- I feel for U !-- I was wondering where U were drying because I saw the pics and that's a lot to trim !-- I think U doing right by just making mostly bubble hash !-Lots and lots of hash !- You'll have inside crops finishing before U know it !-- Hippie 420 used to say outside weed is for making hash and inside weed is for smoking !-- Him and his red cement mixer !


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

Other Keef been window shopping at Leafly.com !-- I know cause I found his dam list !--U gotta watch him all the time !-- He missed a few so I updated the list !-- I could spend me some money over there !


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah a bunch of indicas in the bunch. LifeSaver from Bog is mostly indica 45 to 50 days.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 7, 2018)

I agree with hippie.
I'm LOVING this led and I'm pretty sure Ill not Need to grow outside any more. 1 or 2 more lights and Ill be set.
Even in the greenhouse there's just too many contaminates. Dirt, bugs, mold.
This weed is plenty potent and I won't need 5lbs to get me thru any more.


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

Me like them fast finishing Indicas Umbra !-- Instead of adapting to the plant I'm after them 8 week (56 days) or less finishers that'll work in my rotation !--
Gloman we gonna have to get U a Rosen Press --a set of oil handling tools -- Mesh bags and parchment paper !-- They got empty e-cig cartridges outta China for 25 cents each !--Some terps to thin it a tiny bit !-- Maybe outside weed be for hash oil carts ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Wake and Bake while I check the state of affairs in the new Imperial  Republican Confederacy !-- Might better put some hash on top the pipe like yesterday !-- Woke up in a bad mood ?-- I'm working on it !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 8, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Been raining here for 2 days and I'm waterlogged.
Lots more harvesting to do. I'm about shot but if I don't get after it Ill lose it.
Wish I could hire a team to Finnish it up.  Back to the salt mines!
Have a great day y'all!


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 8, 2018)

Good morning Stoners!  Sunny and warm today!  Yeehaa!

Keef, all I'll say is "limiting yourself to under 60 day finishers really, really limits your selection."  Most of my favorites go better'n 65 days.  Nurse is my favorite of all so far and she finishes for me around 70 days.


----------



## ness (Oct 8, 2018)

Good morning farmers.  I see everyone is busy.  Have a good day.  I'm off to the Dentist today.


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2018)

Better now !--
Nick -- I understand the limitations of 60 day or less finishers -- I'm after a grow with regular production !-- I've found enough !-- I have no intention of limiting myself to Indicas !-- That's just where I'll start !-- Once I got my Indicas working I'd like to set up a hybrid rotation -- I add a 5th  part to a rotation I go from 60 day or less finishers ( 8 weeks = 56 days )--to 70 day finishers and still get a harvest every 2 weeks from the set up !-- 1 part = 2 weeks -- I think 5 should cover most hybrids ?-- Or at least enough !-- 6 parts would be be about 84 days ?-- That's too long !
Unless U do a 8 part rotation for a weekly harvest but that gets complicated -- 1 week equals 1 part so 8 parts with 60 day finishers gives U a weekly harvest !-- I'm not ready for that yet !
Gloman - U still in trimhell ?-- Longer U trim the more goes in the hash pile ?-- Starting to get picky about what needs to be trimmed and what goes in the hash pile ?--Trimming is what made me look at a rotation !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2018)

Good morning,
Stiff and sore out today. only two more giants to go. No room to hang anymore in the shed or bedroom closet. lol oh dear.
Good luck Ness, at the dentist. I hope he gives good shots like my old dentist but not my new dentist did.  How is that for good grammer. lol
 Ok, off to the showers then put on dirty clothes and hit it... brrr. Maybe a pot of coffee first.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 8, 2018)

By the way, told ya I bought a pre-roll that was dribbled in Dab?  I gots to tell ya, card carrying members of the OFC really bring it.  Bout a year and half ago, Umbra sent me a few beans of a li'l plant called Mozzarella.  I can tell you from personal repeated observation,  it is more potent then that medical grade pre-roll.  I wouldn't trade one doob of "the Mozz" as it is refered to by a few close friends for two of them pre-rolls.


----------



## umbra (Oct 8, 2018)

I work with a guy who uses bad grammar on purpose, lol. He often says, something is more better. It reminds me of Catholic school … good, better, best. never let it rest, until you're good is you're better. and your better is your best. BUT, one does not do Good, Better or Best … one does Well. Because do is a verb, and good, better, and best are adjectives and Well is an adverb. So not just grammar, but syntax as well.


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2018)

Nick-- it ain't bragging if it's true !-- I figure one day soon Texas gonna have some those weed dispensaries and Keef gonna be running the grow end of one ! -- That's the reason for the rotations !-- U need a constant supply !- So I been working out a production system !
Hey Rose !-- We at about 85 with high humidity !-- I feel for ya !-- U outside farmers get slammed at harvest !


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2018)

I musta missed school that day Umbra !-- I didn't know we was gonna be graded !-- Give me an "F" on Grammer!-- Won't hurt my feelings none !-- U guys should be able to see something I wrote without being told it was me  and know exactly who wrote it !-- It's not easy being Cheesy !


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2018)

Umbra since U don't speak the language -- What da man said was "Mo- better "-- That's different !
I thought figuring out a rotation where the weed flows was hard but I plan to take it from seed or clone to shelf ready packaged product !-- When U start thinking -- How will I set up a Gummy making station ?-- What about lollipops and hash oil cartridges ?-- Gotta make the extracts so U can make product !-Then U gotta package it !--What U need to do that ?--- It can make smoke come out your ears !


----------



## umbra (Oct 8, 2018)

Keef said:


> I musta missed school that day Umbra !-- I didn't know we was gonna be graded !-- Give me an "F" on Grammer!-- Won't hurt my feelings none !-- U guys should be able to see something I wrote without being told it was me  and know exactly who wrote it !-- It's not easy being Cheesy !


And spelling too, lol. Grammar, not grammer,


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2018)

Dat don't hurt my feelings none Umbra !-- I blame it all on auto correct anyway !

I think that Buck Eye Purple want to come to Texas !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2018)

How are you feeling today Umbra? Are you home and not working. I loved the seeds you popped.  
How is Harley doing, Nick?


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2018)

I think Umbra's a little grape heavy there Rose !-- Rare Darkness ?-- I'm watching U Umbra !-- U up to something !-- I can see it in your eyes !


----------



## umbra (Oct 8, 2018)

Actually Rose, I am working from home. Since I automated all the processes and installed 4G modems with ultrasonic tank level sensors, I can remotely access all the equipment and the tank levels and precursor usage for the month. Next, I'm going to program it to push the info to my email, without my going on line to extract it.


----------



## umbra (Oct 8, 2018)

Keef said:


> I think Umbra's a little grape heavy there Rose !-- Rare Darkness ?-- I'm watching U Umbra !-- U up to something !-- I can see it in your eyes !


All I smell all day are grapes and wine, lol.


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2018)

Everybody ferments grapes !-- There are other things out there that will ferment !-- I wanna see how the Gloman's Watermelon Wine turns out !- --Think of a Watermelon as a bigass grape !-- Lots of juice in one !-- I want Umbra and RE to show me your beer making set up when I get settled !-- I can learn to make beer pretty quick I bet !--Don't need to be that award winning stuff ya'll do !-- Just a good beer !-- I don't drink so I wouldn't know good beer from bad !-- I still got wine needs to be racked !-- That peach is interesting !-- I need to work on some Strawberry next !-- I need some more stuff first !--
I been doing some drawing-- 100 gallon submarine still with a good thump keg doubler and a worm in a box !-Make some high test sugar liqour !--- I might need some high proof shine for extraction !--- That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 8, 2018)

Problem is watermelon doesn't have the same sugar content as grapes.  You don't need to add additional sugar to a good grape mash.don't


----------



## thegloman (Oct 8, 2018)

So I'm working on the WI X BBSL and most of the smaller underdeveloped lower buds are dark purple with snow all over them.  Upper buds are green with heavy snow.
Grape sounds good!


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2018)

The Gloman got his measuring devices and such !-- He th other a 5 gallon bucket of fresh squeezed grape juice too !-- I don't do so good with rules and such and I don't measure much !-- 5 lbs of boiled fruit or juice or combination and a 5 lbs bag of sugar !--Fill the rest of the bleach water cleaned 5 gallon bucket up with boiled water -- Let it cool and add yeast the next day !-- Let it run !-- That airlock let's me know how fermentation is going !--It comes out the way it comes out !-- I reduce it by freezing off half the water as ice !--  Blueberry is probably my best dry wine --Like a buttery Merlot !-- It also makes a good semi  sweet wine -- Fruit Cocktail wine ?---I can say with confidence it's the best fruit cocktail wine in Texas !-- and probably the onlyest !-- (did I spell that right Umbra ?)- ---I am easily amused !


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2018)

I been waiting for U to get to that one Gloman !-- That one will hook U up !-- Her mother was one of Umbra's that won BOTM a couple months ago !-- The White -x- Nepal Indica !-- She didn't need any help but Waldo was there anyway !-- So WI-X-BBSL !-- I didn't see color in mine but it doesn't surprise me !-- She bad !


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2018)

I looked up that Rare Darkness over at Leafly.com !-- Purple bud with orange hair ?--and fruity too !-- U know I'm be wanting some !


----------



## umbra (Oct 8, 2018)

Keef, I have many more grape strains than those, just like the chocolates I have.


----------



## umbra (Oct 8, 2018)

The gorilla grape can get very purple. It was originally bred by Outlaw Genetics. I have his Magic Merlin and that was straight up Merlot tasting weed. Been playing with the weed and wine thing in my head.


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2018)

Umbra --The complement or contrast thing ?-- It'll make U crazy like me !-- I recommend a dry blueberry Merlot at room temp with a very hard hitting strong lemon weed ?


----------



## umbra (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm thinking more Merlot weed, Sauvignon Blanc, Cabernet, Pinot Noir, I think Mimosa is covered.


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2018)

Yep !-- I guess that would work Cuz !-- Smooth --complicated --citrus something ?-- relaxing with that mystery terp thing going on !-- Dog that would work with anything !-- U like the master of this mystery terp thing !


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Wake and Bake !--It's dark !-- Little before 5 am central !--Got down to a chilly 80 degrees last night!--Beach water temp is 85 degrees !-- Storm just came thru with thunder and lightening !--I'm not complaining !-- Florida about to get a hurricane !--12 ft storm surge !--That happens here I'd be under 8 feet of water and the waves would have already tore the place apart!-- Me and the pot farm  need to be further inland !--I probably end up back in East Texas and I'm not that happy about it but if I can grow weed at the beach where everything is salty and the water is poison ?-- I can grow anywhere !- Stiff in the left arm and neck this morning !--Here comes the rain again !-- Where's my pipe ?-- I took a large dose of caps and I might put some that hash on top my pipe again !-- I was walking on the walls and stuff !-- Wasn't nothing hurting !


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2018)

I tried to watch that SCOTUS ceremony last night but I could tell right away that school was out !---
--( that means --no class !)


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 9, 2018)

Good morning everyone.  I am off to the hardware store to get circuit breakers this morning . Woke up to a dark grow room this morning


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## ness (Oct 9, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Don't feel like doing anything today.  It's overcast and it seem it wants to rain.  I'm keeping an eye on the storm.  Have a good one.

Rose hope your day goes well.  I just had Xrays yesterday.  They will not be able to work on my teeth until Jan.    Let's light up.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 9, 2018)

I have electric in key areas again.  Now if the electrician would just show up to move my service so the contractors can get busy on my roof.


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2018)

Power went out for awhile right after my last post !-- So I went back to bed !-- It was nice to wake up high !-- 
Ness --do keep your eye on that storm !- It's moving kinda fast so do what U gotta do to be safe !-- 
Nick good luck on the electric !-- The draw of leds is less so maybe U be O.K. !-- When I got my air pumps-- Water pumps and electric cords and extensions running this way and that ?-- Air lines going the other way ?-- I call it growers spaghetti !-- D.D. ask me once --" Where does this cord go ?"-- I told her -- I don't know but everything is working so don't fix nothing !-- At one time I had 8 leds running thru a $10 timer !-- I always come out the wall thru a surge protector with a built in circuit breaker !-- My growers spaghetti is one those things that has to change at my next place !-- I got a plan !-- Still not sure how I want to do in a new bloom ?-- I like water pharming but it is so much less forgiving than dirt !-- U can mess up fast !-- I've thought about continuing to clone and early veg in aero then get them settled in something to veg awhile then keep then that way thru bloom !-- I got several ideas but one hasn't really gelled yet !-- The drip and drain PVC thing ?-- A system of 5 gallon buckets with drip and drain !-- With or without a grow medium ?--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 9, 2018)

Best I have found for indoor gardening has been cloning in rock wool and growing in super soil . I currently use pots but I am going to a raised bed type of grow with automatic watering. I think that's gonna be my garden of Eden .


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2018)

Gloman did U get that WI-X-BBSL trimmed yet ?-- How about that Nurse Larry -x-BBSL ?-- She dank too !-- I confess I have been known to call her "The Black Nurse"-- I am trying to mend my ways and call her "Nurse Black Berry" !-- She don't care she just gonna mess U up anyway !-- Using that Black Berry Snow Lotus male I thought I could just throw "black" in front of mom's name !-- Every idea ain't a good idea !-- Snow Desiel -x- BBSL ? -- How U call something "Black Snow" when it makes pink bud ?-- Night Shade -x- BBSL ?-- I still like "Black Night " !-- King Louie the 13th -x- BBSL-- She a girl !-- " The Black Queen" ?
After that U gotta earn a name !


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2018)

About that automatic stuff Nick !-- I'm thinking of a system of piping that will spray / mist  for my safer soap bug spray !-- If I can only set up an automatic pest control system so I can write them out the equation I'll be a happy man !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 9, 2018)

Good morning/afternoon y'all.

I still have a LOT to do yet but most of the best buds are in.

Keef
WI is some pretty dank bud.
NL also very potent.
NS, is good but didn't preform like I had hoped. She's a giant but not that strong.
SD is good but should have gone longer for more trichs.
The jock horror x black jack was almost a total waste. For some reason it got covered in what looks like spider webs but has some kind of worm in it.
I have nearly 50lbs in the freezer already. (wet weight) I MAY have to call it good soon and just burn the rest.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 9, 2018)

Keef
Get you one those auto spray job here the use in restaurants. Shoots a burst every so often and all you gotta do is change batteries occasionally and refill spray when empty.   The small enuff to sit on a shelf.


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2018)

Good to know Gloman !-- I think U should hang on to WI-x- BBSL-- --SD-X-BBSL and NL -x BBSL-- They gonna be a little different inside under LEDS !-- Still need to thin the BBSL crosses down some more !-- U gotta give Purple Haze -x- BBSL a shot !-- She pretty and dank !
I got the  WI and NL crosses bred to B.B. King and BOC -Nothing wrong with them -- They got the potency so let's find a pleasing terp profile ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2018)

Instead of burning it U should just run it thru the hash machine !- --Strip some fan leaves and get busy !--- Bubble- Bubble--toil and trouble !-- No need to trim !--Or freeze !-- chop it into manageable chunks and throw it in the cement mixer green !--Let it set a minute !-- It'll get cold enough for the stems of the trichs to break off when U turn the mixer on !--


----------



## thegloman (Oct 9, 2018)

I have 4 NS X BBSL and 2 Frank's Gift going inside now.
1 NS is going out on the patio.
Soon as I flip the lights Ill start some new beans.
I'm working on trying to buy 2 more led lights like I have now then retire the cfls.


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2018)

G--U got weed put up now so U can afford to be all the weed snob U want !-- Just think -- About 2 months after U flip those inside plants ?-- U get to trim again !
Maybe U even do some breeding ?-- Once U figure Umbra out it's pretty plain to me what he's doing and how far ahead he is -- I'm looking for a tasty grape -- Umbra out there breeding a grape Merlot !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 9, 2018)

You're right!
I got plenty put up now.
I want my indoor grow to be full of the tastiest and easiest to trim girlz I can get.


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2018)

Today has been a waste !-- I'm still moving a little slow -- I need to do some yard work but we got hot liquid air out there -- It can wait !-- Once I get the place cleaned up no one will remember how bad it got so it don't matter to me today !-- I got stuff inside needs doing too -- for that?-- I got no excuse !-- My face not that happy with this weather !-- Got a nice dose of caps working and that pipe won't go away !-- I'll survive !


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2018)

I get the new grow set up I got a pretty good idea which seed to start 1st !-- Shouldn't take too long to cut me out my girls and get some cuts working and pretty much know what to expect - I probably start them like my rotation --start some seed every 2 weeks !-- I'll have half dozen tasty indica girls that will finish fast enough for me hopefully by spring !-- Then I can work some other stuff in !-- hunt for colors and flavors for awhile !-- When Texas changes it's laws I don't want to compete with others growing the same tired varieties !-- The OFC can do better than that !


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2018)

I want my Master Kush back too !-- I ordered them outta Amsterdam because the legend goes that Master Kush used to be called "High Rise" and was a tetraploid !-Whatever High Rise was ? -- It is NOT even kin to Master Kush !---The genetics don't work that way !--- It wasn't a tetra but I kinda liked it !-- So da plan be to get it back and Make me a bunch of feminized and genetically double it and make it a tetraploid !-- I need lots of seed and time !--
Maybe it's just me but exclusive control of a highly desirable plant seems like a winner ?--


----------



## thegloman (Oct 9, 2018)

Its raining!
T.G.!!!!
I'm taking the test of the day off


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2018)

Lol Gloman, i feel ya.  
Keef, i don't know why but I really didn't like Master Kush. JMO, but man, i threw it away, it was Nirvanas and yuck. That was a few years ago.  Every time you mention it I think, it doesn't matter if i hated that pot, keef might love it.  But today was the day to come out. 
We are about half way done with that huge chocolope, just waiting for it to dry all the way. 
Bud started on the NL5 today. It is tired out.


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2018)

Gloman --I put in a word for ya about that rain !--
Rose my Master Kush had a coffee/tobacco type profile !-It wasn't anymore potent but I found it pleasing !-- Not everyone is  gonna like everything !-- Wait U got a call !-- It's Chocolope !-- They looking for U !


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2018)

What's for supper ?-- I'll have the shrimp cocktail -- center cut of that prime rib and a nice lobster --a piece of that crusty french bread --hold the baked potato !--and a piece of that Key Lime pie !- 

Or maybe just a bologna sandwich ?


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2018)

Keef, you might like Bubba Kush better than Master Kush. Same coffee/tobacco profile with a lot more depth and kick to it. Larger yielder as well.
I had got some freebies that I decided to run. 3 plants and I'm impressed. Cookie cube = forum cut GSC x zkittles cubed. Impressed enough I bought a pack.


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2018)

Sounds like a winner Umbra !-- I ran across Bubba Kush seed the other day somewhere ?-- 
Mane if U still  in the Florida panhandle-- I hope U can swim !-- Wind can hurt U !-- The water will kill U !- Too late to run now !- U is where U is !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 10, 2018)

Good morning yall!
Raining here again. Don't think Ill be working on trim unless it quits.
I guess that's a good enuff excuse to get blazed up. lol
Wake n bake yall!


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- 
Gloman -- U got weed to trim !-- U better get out in that cold rain and get-r-done !
I hope Kraven and them got dahell outta dodge !-- Hurricane Micheal got winds gusting to 170 mph !-- Florida panhandle finished for awhile !-- Then it is gonna go back over where Hurricane Florence went !-- The trees are growing in mud now --They can't handle that much wind !

Got caps in my belly and working this pipe !-- This is one those morphine mornings !-- I can't take that mess anymore but days like this I wish I had a dose !--Lost most of a decade taking narcotics !-- The doctor prescribed it so it must be O.K. ?-- No it's not !--U shouldn't take it more than a week!--- I'll be better !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 10, 2018)

Keef
Moments like that are why I grow poppies.   The Afghan blue make a very effective poppy pod tea.  It tastes too bad to use often but when ya gotta have something strong it works well.


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2018)

I got no problem with narcotics !- They got a place in medicine !-- Keef just can't be trusted to be around a steady supply of opiates !-- I'd slowly ease back into an addiction !
I'm too old to be going thru cold turkey again !-- In Korea they used to have these things called O.J.s-- Opium Joints !-- Pot cigarette tolled on one those Laredo roller with a filter and all !- They would then dip the joint in Opium then a pot powder coating on top the Opium so it wasn't sticky !-- U needed to have a plan when U fired one of them up !-- Wherever U are that's where U gonna be for awhile !-I could make a much better OJ these days but it's not for me !- It was against army law to get caught in a Korean pharmacy !-- So they all put in walk up windows !-- My 1st addiction was codeine cough syrup !-- Codeine and speed was my go to drug !-- Except weed !-- Weed has always been around !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 10, 2018)

I thought I was the only one who called em OJ's! I lost a stripe over one of those turbo  doobs.


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2018)

Military  did not approve of an O.J. !-- My 1st run in with raw Opium was on a mountain up near North Korea!-- We had escorted a convoy of tanks up to the DMZ and were waiting to be released to return to our base !-- An old man carrying a huge bundle of firewood came down a trial !-- We decided we was gonna sit papasan down and get him high!-- We sat him down and gave him a beer !-- Lit up the pipe and passed to him !-- We couldn't understand each other's words but we could still get high !-- The old man took a toke and nodded his approval -- Then reached into a pocket and brought out a greasy black ball !-- Pinched off a piece- Put it on top the pipe and passed it back !-- Old man laughed at us when he picked up his firewood and hit the trail !-- It was several hours before I was willing to try to decend the mountain !-- I was so high I was afraid I would fall off !--


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Good morning guys

My fingers are so sticky lately I wash them with rubbing alcohol.   Never did like gloves when trimming.
Have a great day!


----------



## thegloman (Oct 10, 2018)

I hear ya burnin!
I been going thru the rubbing alc too. lol
I'm thinking I should keep a finger bowl handy to keep rinsing in and save all that stickiness.


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2018)

I used to keep a wide mouth jar of Everclear by the trim station -- Kept my scissors in it when I was trimming -- Scissors get loaded up I drop them in the jar and get a clean pair out !-Rinse my fingers in it once in awhile !--That alcohol ain't for dranking !--I seen some talk of when U know if U got all the alcohol off RSO ?-- Most would not approve but once most the alcohol has evaporated -- I put the dish in the oven at 240 and decarb it !-- That'll drive the last of the alcohol off !
Now days I usually just scrape the scissor hash off and put it in my pipe !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2018)

They building a new house close by and my Hellhound does not approve !-- I might pack a cap for him-?-- Let him "accidently" steal it ?--Dam Barkingass dog !-- I can fix this but he do got a high tolerance ?
What did Rose say that day ?-- Give him a Hempy ?
He is a registered dope dog after all !-- Or should be !-- Little thief !


----------



## ness (Oct 10, 2018)

Morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2018)

Ness U ready for this storm ?-- Hopefully you're only get some rain but keep your eye on it !
Little dog played me again !-- I made me a dose of caps in "00" gel caps -- I got some smaller caps and was gonna give him maybe half a cap full ?---I was chuckling at how clever I was when he made his move!-- He is quick !-- He got one of my big caps packed full!-- I ain't fighting him for it either !-- He knows how to work those needle teeth he got !---I ain't bleeding for a cap !--We ain't going to the vet either little buddy cause they would throw me in jail !-- U gonna have  to ride this one out !-- Don't worry I won't let U trip alone !


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2018)

Watching the hurricane coverage -- Katrina hit us at night and took the power out right away !-- We only had 100 mph winds -- In the pitch black !-- I was scared !-- Bad as it was it is only the beginning of the aftermath !-- There's no power or communication -- U have an emergency and need help ?-- No one can get to U !-- U on your own !-- A 12 gauge pump shotgun is a great comfort !-- Sometimes the strong think they can take what they want without consequences !-- U can have anything U want !-- but U better not take it from me !-- U got to go caveman in the aftermath of a storm like this !


----------



## umbra (Oct 10, 2018)

thegloman said:


> I hear ya burnin!
> I been going thru the rubbing alc too. lol
> I'm thinking I should keep a finger bowl handy to keep rinsing in and save all that stickiness.


I get a special soap from the hydro store and it cleans all the sticky from your hands and it smells pretty good too.


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2018)

I need to recon that polling place !-- Christine ain't catching me out in the middle of a parking lot like that dream !-- Put my running shoes on when I go there too !-- Ain't scaring me away from the polls with just a dream !-- I will though have my head on a swivel !--I hear that music they play when something about to get you ?-- Watch me work !--I bust a move !-- I'm old but I can still move when I need !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 10, 2018)

Hey potheads, what’s up...harvest time and ain’t nuthin to harvest...my outside grows got rot and I threw’m all out... I’ll start something inside soon, I gotta get my grow cabinet cleaned out and I got some more LEDs to add so I gotta get those wired up... I been have’n too much fun though...I built myself a new geetar and a new amplifier... but today I’m brewin beer...Makin a Citra IPA...hope you Floridians are holdin on to your hat... My sister lives down there but she’s in Okeechobee so I think this one passed her by...Cheers, y’all


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2018)

Been missing U RE !-- Hope all is well !-- I'm not trimming either so U can hang with me !-- I'm start collecting the equipment for brewing some beer !-- I got a bigass crawfish pot and burner to cook it in !-- I need an empty keg ?-Maybe 2 ?-- Then a freezer to cool it and yeast !--What else I need ?-- I got a set of measuring devices !-- The wine tops them out so they no good to me but maybe on beer they would work ?-- I got this tall thin beaker that U float the instruments in and all !
I just don't know how to use them !
In my ignorance-- I still make good strong wine !-- I'm about to rack some right now !-- I'm bottling a gallon of Fruit Cocktail Wine !-- I need some more bottles and gallon jugs !-- and some more yeast !


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2018)

I gotta get on line when I get settled and get me some juice concentrate to ferment !-- I never heard of anyone fermenting some Delaware Punch or Hawaiian Punch so I gotta give it a shot !-- It'll be good !-- I'm starting to get the hang of it !-- I wonder how much alcohol should be in Hawaiian Punch ?-- I'm thinking maybe 25% ( 50 proof ) ?

I shouldn't be giving out my secrets like this but I fried some CKN nuggets and French fries in about half vegetable oil and half coconut oil !-- U ever had French fries fried in coconut oil ?-- Don't try it U won't like it -- much !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 10, 2018)

It’s not that much different than makin wine except you have to cook it and it’s done faster than wine...easier if you decide to keg instead of bottle...just one bottle to clean instead of 50...some people say you’ll drink more if you have a keg but I don’t find that to be true cuz if I have beer, I’m gonna drink it...don’t matter if it comes from a keg or a bottle..but I like beer...
Lately I’ve been doing extract kits and that’s not a bad place to start. I usually spend a good part of the day doing all grainbut I can do a batch of extract beer in a couple hours including the cleanup...A place called Midwest Supplies has some pretty good deals and free shipping on orders over $30 and that pretty much includes all their 5 gallon kits...


----------



## umbra (Oct 10, 2018)

Midwest is good but Austin is better. I like the in between full grain and an extract kits, called mini mashes. Austin has very good clone kits, so if you like ZombieDust from 3Floyds but can't buy it because they don't ship West, you can make it.


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2018)

RE --That's where I bought my wine making stuff - and bottles !-- They got everything !-- Even stills if I remember right ?-- So I need to pick me out a beer making kit ?-- It'll have directions !-- Me no bottle that much beer !-- That's like trimming !-- Too much like work for my taste !- So I'll keep my eye open for a keg or 2 and something to cool it !-They got some expensive chillers over there too !----- I want some of those Wooden kegs one day (small ones) when I set up a still !-- I got a plan bout something but it would require a lot of alcohol -- like a 55 gallon full !-- I wash whole plants in it !-- Or spray them and collect the run off !
I winterize it (maybe) and remove the alcohol later !-- It's what I got in mind for high CBD plants !-- They for eating not smoking so why I need to worry about some waxes and water soluable stuff ?--I decarb as the last step and make sure alcohol is gone !-- Might put some back in so I can handle and measure the stuff !-- It's not RSO by the book but alcohol dissolve trichs and some other stuff -- Remove the alcohol and work with what's left !-- No freezing just done !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 10, 2018)

I did buy that heady topper kit from Austin a while back...


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- What we gonna do today ?-- Rose - Burnin1 and the Gloman -- Your scissors are over there --we know what ya'll doing !
Florida got tore up by that storm !-- Anyone know how to check on Kraven and them good ole boys ?-- I think that storm came right at Kraven -- Yard dog in that area too !-- We may not see eye to eye but I hope they came through it O.K. !
Coffee is on!-- Pipe is right there !-- Wake and Bake time !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 11, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Frost warnings here!  Cold as a well diggers a**.
I'm in town doing laundry now then back to the pot mines.
All y'all over there in hurricane territory have my best wishes.
Some things ya just can't prepare for. I hope those who could got out.


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2018)

Dam Gloman U reminded me of that load of clothes in the dryer !-- I forgot about it last night !-- Guess I'll have to throw a damp towel in with them and tumble them awhile before I get them out !-- They might have a wrinkle or 2 right now !-- I hate folding clothes !--
Keeping an eye on the news see how bad Florida got it !--
Gloman is right about somethings U can't prepare for like 150 mph winds and walls of water !-- Situation like that U can't stand your ground -- U do U die !-- U wanna live ?-- U run !
Been thinking about East Texas -- Real estate is cheaper up in those piney woods but I kinda like it out here --I just need to be up off the coast some !-- I need to quit playing around and get serious about finding a new place and get the grow working !-- Texas change this mmj law after the 1st of the year and I'm not gonna be where I wanted to be with the grow !--  I need to start seed --Cut out my girls -- Grow them out so I can start filling my aero cloners -- Then fill up veg-- Grow them big enough for bloom and then 2 months before the rotation begins to roll again !-- I had hoped to have my Indicas ready by now and working on hybrids !-- I feel like I'm behind the 8 ball but I still got an advantage over anyone else in Texas even If we started even !-( I got no intention of playing fair)- I been in the trenches growing for 5 years !-
I got the genetics -- but my biggest advantage is  knowing U guys !--- We already here Texas !--- Blow the dam whistle !
--


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2018)

So I ramble some ?-- It's how I organize my thoughts !


----------



## umbra (Oct 11, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Oct 11, 2018)

LOL!
You always give me something to chuckle about bro!


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2018)

Cuz U just don't know how ignorant Texas can be about weed !-- I saw a big news story about weed maybe a year ago !-- Did U know that American pot farmers are having seed to these ultra potent pot varieties smuggled in from Europe ?-- I talk to the T.V. sometimes so I piped right in !-- U got it all wrong !-- Europe wants our genetics ! -- That's the kinda world I gotta live in !-- A place where most don't even know weed got names !-- Only weed they know about comes in kilo bricks from Mexico !-- I'm be like a fox in the hen house !


----------



## Budlight (Oct 11, 2018)

Just figured I’d pop in and wish everyone in excellent morning


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2018)

Bud where ya been ?-- I hope all goes well !-- Stop in more often Cuz !-- I gotta keep in touch with U !-- I owe U some seed !-- What U growing up there ?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2018)

Good morning all, this is one wilted rose bud here. I am walking dead. Bud is awesome, a machine. we got the NL5 done cut yesterday, Jarring the chocolope. and taking the Pennytine today.  My whole house and yard is pot debrie. Great harvest numbers wise i think. Best grow i have ever had.
So people use coconut oil to clean your hands. So much better for ya than that alcohol and works just as good. I keep a nasty jar outdoors just for that. 
Our daughter is here. working the heck out of her. poor lady.
Umbra, can i make oil w/out a cure?


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2018)

International Day of the Woman !-- U got this Rose !--
Why would U not be able to make oil outta green weed ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2018)

Gloman -- U got a soldering iron and know how to use it ?
I got some broke MarsHydro 300 watt leds needs fixing !-- One chip went out on each and when a chip goes out they like those old Christmas tree lights -- One go out in a series they all go out !-- I been into them and they really don't want U taking that light board out !-- U run a jumper around the bad chip the rest will work !-- It is a pain in daass !-- Anyway when I get settled I'll send them with your seed if U want ?-- There's 2 or 3 --all with the same problem !-- I plan to upgrade so I'm not fixing them !-- Maybe U can use the drivers and fans if nothing else ?-- They'll work just fine if U jump around the bad chip !


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Good  morning OFC
I ended up cutting down the rest of my plants.  I put the branches the drying rack with leaves on them. I am so tired cutting and trimming.  At this rate it would take me forever to finish the rest. I read an article here about drying the branches and then picking the dried fan leaves off and trimming dry. Sounds good to me.  I can take my time trimming the rest.  I have never grown such a heavy harvest from pots.  I am lucky.  The Blackberry Fire strain is a good Indica to grow and it smells like fresh fruit.  Yummy. 

Have an awesome day guys.


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2018)

Come on Burnin1 !-- U can do it !-- Trimming dry don't work for me !-- I'm have to get me one those rotary trimmers like Rose got !-- BlackBerry Fire ?-- Indica !-- I be back -- I gotta look it up !-- I might be needing me some ?

Oh yeah !-- Black Berry Fire want to come to Texas !-- I can just feel it !-- Look at that finish time ?-- Me can work wit dat !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 11, 2018)

I feel ya Rose.
Meeee toooo! 
I thought I was about done with the WI but the further I dig in the more it keeps showing me.
She has limbs everywhere!
Break time!


----------



## thegloman (Oct 11, 2018)

BTW!
Coconut oil works GREAT for getting the sticky off.    Thanks!


----------



## thegloman (Oct 11, 2018)

Yo keef!
That WI has doubled its trichs since I started cutting. Looks like snow!


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2018)

That's what Texas got to look forward to Cuz !-- She's a great producer and clones easy !-- Still got to see what she'll do with a Blueberry father or a chocolate dad !- I got seed both ways and seed to what U growing !-- U need to grow that Purple Haze cross out too !--


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 11, 2018)

lol


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 11, 2018)

That sounds like a good one.  Smoked it, but never grew it.   I am really thinking about growing the new" Pineapple Upside Down Cake" strain in my shop next year. Darkheart is offering it to dispensaries now.  I may need to take a drive to get those.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 11, 2018)

I am getting old. I an't grow Sour Diesel forever.  Time to grow some of these new strains.  he he  I am really happy with how the Blackberry Fire turned out.  The one Blueberry Muffin I grew only grew about 3 feet.  It was a pain.  It smells great though.  My one Zkittlez is about 4 feet bushy and weeks from finishing it looks like.  I think I will put more out in my deck in larger fabric pots next year.  The 20 gallon pots looked small compared to how large those Blackberry Fire grew.


----------



## umbra (Oct 11, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, this is one wilted rose bud here. I am walking dead. Bud is awesome, a machine. we got the NL5 done cut yesterday, Jarring the chocolope. and taking the Pennytine today.  My whole house and yard is pot debrie. Great harvest numbers wise i think. Best grow i have ever had.
> So people use coconut oil to clean your hands. So much better for ya than that alcohol and works just as good. I keep a nasty jar outdoors just for that.
> Our daughter is here. working the heck out of her. poor lady.
> Umbra, can i make oil w/out a cure?


Yes you can make oil from green weed. Out here they call it live resin.


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2018)

I have returned from my battle with the SS office !-- It was a mighty battle !-- I show up with a current drivers license then we done !-- So I guess the dreaded DPS is next !-- That place scares me !-- Just thinking about it makes my blood pressure go up !-- I need a toke or 2 !


----------



## Budlight (Oct 11, 2018)

Keef said:


> Bud where ya been ?-- I hope all goes well !-- Stop in more often Cuz !-- I gotta keep in touch with U !-- I owe U some seed !-- What U growing up there ?


 I’m doing OK man what’s the kicking around IG  I’m growing some 9 pound hammer .  Some neon iguana .  Some cookie thumper .  Some Mendocake.  Some bubba x  insane chem91 .  Some purple Kush .  Some white Barry OG .  Some Pennywise cross Valentine and blueberry cross Valentine   And a Mendocino purp princess cut which is a super sativa Leean  that’s just in the flower table I don’t even know where to begin in the veg  Space


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2018)

Remember when we were taking about death and I said I was gonna keep my oldass alive until they found the cure to aging ?-- I saw on the news they found a way to do it in rats!-- Human trials are next !-- I get my 30-35 year old body back I'm be walking talking trouble !-- No !- I promise if I can have my body back I'll take better care of it !-- Can U imagine how it would be to wake up in the morning  without hurting ?-- The line for treatment start behind me !


----------



## Budlight (Oct 11, 2018)

Keef said:


> Remember when we were taking about death and I said I was gonna keep my oldass alive until they found the cure to aging ?-- I saw on the news they found a way to do it in rats!-- Human trials are next !-- I get my 30-35 year old body back I'm be walking talking trouble !-- No !- I promise if I can have my body back I'll take better care of it !-- Can U imagine how it would be to wake up in the morning  without hurting ?-- The line for treatment start behind me !





Keef said:


> Remember when we were taking about death and I said I was gonna keep my oldass alive until they found the cure to aging ?-- I saw on the news they found a way to do it in rats!-- Human trials are next !-- I get my 30-35 year old body back I'm be walking talking trouble !-- No !- I promise if I can have my body back I'll take better care of it !-- Can U imagine how it would be to wake up in the morning  without hurting ?-- The line for treatment start behind me !


I would definitely be right behind you


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2018)

Best I could understand the science is there is some kind of precursor cell that is connected to the diseases of aging and builds up as we age -- They got a drug that keeps those cells from reproducing and kills them !-- They way they described it was like removing the rust from the system so everything works better !-- The age reversal is just part of what it does !-- I don't make this up !-- I can find the research again if U don't believe it !
Mane I was gonna scream and throw stuff at the TV during the kool aid rally but Fox don't even broadcast it anymore !-- Ratings were too low !-- I was kinda looking forward to yelling at the TV !-- Now I'm bummed out !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 12, 2018)

Good morning OFC!
Got my 1st bundle of the day rough trimmed and I need an attitude adjustment!   So Ill, grind up a bud, twist up a joint, smoke it on down, now everything's on point.   Attitude adjustment, it works Every time!


----------



## umbra (Oct 12, 2018)

Gave someone some beans. Not ones I bred, just some I had. More of Bodhi's work. These were Thunder Wookie. ATF x wookie. He gave me a bud yesterday. It was indescribably delicious. There was a fruit thing going on, but not overwhelming and this funk. A good funk for sure. But it is the high that I like. It is energizing yet relaxed with a sense of well being.


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2018)

Is it still morning ?-- We got weather change coming and I'm locked up in the face -- I need to get some high CBD weed up and harvested -- I found mixing high CBD and High THC for my caps worked for pain !-- Without getting so high !---High THC caps alone will help but U get pretty smashed !-- Like I am now !-- Some days I do OK and some days I don't !-- The plan is to try to survive the day and hope tomorrow is better !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 12, 2018)

So I got up n got started early thinking this was gonna be the day I got it finished but the weather has different ideas.
This is Oct. 12 and we have SNOW falling mixed with rain.
I don't do snow!
Anybody wanna trade?


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2018)

Gloman it's 90 and the humidity is climbing !-- If I could give U half my heat and U could give me half your cold we'd both be comfortable !-- Time to make some bubble so U got more room ?
With the heat we got down here I think dry ice hash is my ticket !-- Plenty dry ice around and not many questions !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 12, 2018)

Onlypart I don't like about dry ice hash is its frozen so hard that plant matter can come thru if you shake too much.


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2018)

Merlot OG -- Fire Kush -- Bubba Kush -- The Mother of All Cherries ---Grape Stomper-- Caramel
O.K. so I been window shopping ?-- U ain't the da boss of me !-- It's the VCD !-- Sometimes I do fine and am perfectly happy with what I got and I got good weed !- Then the disease rears it's ugly head and I want some of everything !-- I can only run so many varieties ? -- I wanted half dozen Monster Hammers to drive up out the belly of the beast when prohibition ended !-- Then just clone dahell out them !-- Thangs turned out more complicated than I expected !-- I'd like another generation or 2 slapping these Indicas around but they close enough --there's some 70 day hybrids need some attention too !-- U know every since I started shopping for seed I assumed there should be some kind of organization to it ?-- I could pick one from this category and another from that !---No !- That ain't the way it works!--- Here's a random list of 13,000 plus varieties -- Have fun !-- That ain't right !
Roderialis - Indica --Hybrid -- Sativa -- High CBD Hemp !--
What ?--Did they quit before they finished or something because that ain't enough organization !-- So far I stuck to my own subcategories --
Indica --
Hammers--
Those that have no special terp profile maybe a Kush - OG -- Hash terp profile -- but they like getting hit upside the head with a hammer !
Fruity -- Just what it say but -- There's lots of choices !

Hooks (Mystery Terps )-- There's stuff out there make U wrinkle up your forehead when U hit it trying to place that pleasing  taste/smell ?-- 2 tokes and it gotta ya !


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Good morning OFC

I have one of my Nephews coming over tomorrow to help with trim and bubble hash if time.  whew.. 
I wish the general store out here carried dry ice. he he
26 percent humidity and 78 degrees right now.  I can't complain.
Been busy this morning.  Going to toke up, have some lunch and get back to trimming in my shop.





Have a fantastic day guys.


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2018)

Sprung scissors !-- Easier on the hand !


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2018)

This is not the right size sifter pan and that's a 1 gallon EM1 bottle -- The next smaller sifter pan fit snug on the  gallon jug -- The bottom is cut out the jug -- Dry ice and weed goes in the bottom the jug -- Put the sifter pan on the bottom  the turn right side up and careful not to shake the sifter pan off !-- Shake your hash out over a glass table -- Watch the color -- When it starts to show a little green stop -- Refill and continue -- That's the way Umbra taught me !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 12, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> I have one of my Nephews coming over tomorrow to help with trim and bubble hash if time.  whew..
> I wish the general store out here carried dry ice. he he
> ...



Looks a lot easier with 2 hands!lol


----------



## thegloman (Oct 12, 2018)

Keef
What size mesh is your screen?


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2018)

Gloman as much as U got and where U at -- Bubble hash just seems the logical way for U !-- What size mesh in the pan ?-- I don't even remember what I did yesterday ?-- Ask Umbra !


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2018)

O-M-G -- Do not go out there !-- I opened the door to go check the mail !-- It was like a blow torch out there and I couldn't see sheet it was so bright !-- Closed the door !-- Mail got to wait !-- I still can't see !-- Anybody out there ?-- Hello ?-- I might be blinded ?


----------



## umbra (Oct 12, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BMW0MZC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2018)

What's for supper ?-- I'll take a Bourbon Street Rib Eye -- medium rare --Aged prime beef- of course -- potato skins with that Ranch dressing like ya'll got ---- Steamed broccoli dripping with butter some crusty french garlic bread -- Oh !- I'll start with a house salad and a cup of gumbo !-- Can a guy get some of those coconut fried shrimp with that Pina Colada tarter sauce around here ?-- What about some crab legs ?

Or maybe I could just have left over fried chicken ?


----------



## thegloman (Oct 12, 2018)

Dang keef!
Why ya gotta go n get me drooling?
I haven't had a steak in a loooong time.   Shrimp? Crab legs? All we got is red dumpster.(red lobster)  Not too bad if you're rich but I can eat for a week on what one meal costs there.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks umbra!
That's a good price too!


----------



## thegloman (Oct 12, 2018)

Well I made it thru the WI this morning and discovered a 2nd NS which is a bit different than the monster.  Only 3 more trees to go.    NEVER AGAIN!!!!    
Maybe if I get a Real drum trimmer some day but till then I ain't having this much at once again.


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2018)

Put it up and start some kind of rotation !-- That way U can have many different varieties jarred and aging !-- I still think a rotary trimmer is a good idea but I'm be wanting a trim team so I don't have to trim !-- I perfer to think about what U would and could do supplying a pharmacy !-- Weed must flow -- U can't grow one crop and sell it until the next year !-- Got to have a steady supply and the work must also flow !-- 4 part rotation will give U that every 2 weeks harvest !-- U harvest- replace the plants -trim-- Give it 2 weeks to dry -- After harvest replacement and trim U got the weed harvest 2 weeks ago that is now dry and needs to be processed or packaged -- The trim from it has to be extracted -- product made and packaged -- Like a factory floor U don't want times U have no work and times when U get slammed !-- U want a steady flow !-- Don't make me go into that 8 part rotation where U harvest weekly !-- Which is probably where things end up !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 13, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
37*F. this morn.   The snow didn't stick but it surprised me to see it snow so hard so early. Usually don't get snow till Nov.
No rain or snow in the forcast today so I gotta bust butt and get the girlz done.
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## KSL (Oct 13, 2018)

Good mornin' OFC (passes joint)

I had to take a second look this morning, snow!  Same thing here *thegloman*, didn't stick but came too soon either way. 

The sideroads around here will have cars parked next to every patch of bush as people scramble to harvest their outdoor crops.  Happens every year


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- Woke up to rain --Sun's out so hot and humid again !---Still having some pressure in my face !- We got a cold front coming on Monday honna drop into the 70s for a high !
Welcome back KSL !-- It's been awhile !-- Growing some Bubblegum I see !-- Raise those lights up a little bit --Is  Bubble Gum an indica ? 
Coffee - Caps and a pipe for breakfast!-- Feeling kinda old this morning !-- Time for an attitude adjustment !


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2018)

Been watching the aftermath of the hurricane !-- If U can spare a couple bucks give to a reliable charity !-- I remember 9 days after Katrina --a little truck and trailor from a church group made into my hood !-- I made the biggest score of my life when I snagged those 2 bags of ice !
It was at that point I knew we would survive !-- Do something if U can !-- Even the little things will mean the world to some !


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2018)

Morning OFC. I had the original Indiana bubblegum. I even bred it to that WI I used. I think I have some of those beans laying around somewhere, lol.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 13, 2018)

Well, I'm done!
There's prolly 4-5 lbs of buds left but there's too many spider webs and too much bud rot to mess with.   I have a couple lbs. Of smoking buds and roughly 50-60 lbs fresh weight frozen buds for bubble.
My indoor girlz are kicking a**.
6 weeks from seed and 2' plus.
Had to raise lights today. I figure Ill flip the lights in about 2-3 more weeks
Hope y'all doin good today!


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2018)

I can see it now !-- The Gloman trimming with that wild eyed look U get in your eyes when U been trimming too long!-- Looked up and saw what was left and said "SCREW THIS !"-- He was finished trimming !-- Not done but finished !
Yo G -- The way I packaged those seed with a dozen and a half or so seed in half a drinking straw -- cotton pellets on either end -- with the ends melted closed !-- Do U see any problem with that ?-Seemed like a good idea to me !-- I got some seed need to be packaged or something !-- Been meaning to get it done !-- I hope to get this SS thing finished Monday -- I need some postage money -- I promised some people some seed !--


----------



## thegloman (Oct 13, 2018)

Keef
Those straws work just fine!
You've sent me seed a few different ways and all are good.
I don't know for sure, but I'm thinking seeds are pretty resilient. A little bouncing won't hurt them unless it gets too rough.
You're right about me saying the heck with it!   What's left is just pickins and I'm picked out.
Time for a smoked hotdog fire!
Like a few others here, my harvest was WAY more than I counted on. I'm getting ready to make some rso from WI. Bet I don't need to fill the caps all the way this year.    ararar!


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2018)

I would be careful with that Gloman !---That sheet don't play !-- U be finding out what I mean when I say I'm in the Spirit World !-- The straws are smaller than those bottles I used to send seed out in !-- G- -I remember those T.E. seed didn't travel very well !-- I still got the BOC and  B.B. seed crosses to package !-- Got a lot of some not so many of others !-- Got the BBSL and (MZR -x- BBSL) crosses packaged !-- Not so many BOC crosses but lots of each -- Sheet load of B.B. King crosses and plenty seed !-- Then I got some others bred too  !-- I want to see the original Nurse Larry growing beside her grand daughter to see the difference !--
I bred a bunch of BBSL crosses to Umbra's B.B. King -- My thought was that the Snow Lotus and Blueberry are both usually dominate -- In the terp battle between the 2 who knows what kind of terp profile will show up?-- U would think about half would be blueberry dominate and half Snow Lotus dominate but it don't work that way all the time !-- There's a good chance that the way they combine could produce a totally different profile !-- We will be seeing with a little help from my friends !--


----------



## thegloman (Oct 13, 2018)

Haven't detected any blueberry or blackberry yet.
Most of them taste about the same except for the SD. Its sweet like cotton candy smell.
All of them taste about the same. Not bad by any means but not really special.  Then again they didn't get to grow to their Full potential.  If there was no bud rot or bugs I'd have let them go but too much was going bad.


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2018)

I haven't detected any fruit in the BBSL crosses either !-- They will change with some time in a jar !-- B.B. will produce the blueberry pretty reliably in most crosses !-- Blueberry we can do !-- What I want to see is what became of this Blueberry Chocolate cross !-- Gonna be some mystery terps and if U look long enough there's probably a chocolate blueberry terp profile !-- Gonna be interesting !--
That B.B. King -- I think I used him on over a dozen girls !-- Gonna be some monster hybrids !-- I take the 2-3 best plants I find outta them and be a happy man !


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2018)

Ness was up on the edge of that storm !-- Where U at Ness ?-- Let us know U O.K. girlfriend !
I've seen Nick lurking around so he must be O.K. !-- The Storm get U Nick ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2018)

Anybody got Halloween Plans?-- I do !-- I'm get me a big bag of good chocolate -- Then I'm turn the lights out and not answer the door whilst I eat chocolate in the dark !-- Who's the one that got tricked this year U little bastids ?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 13, 2018)

Man, I weathered the storm just fine.  I have a neighbor who only comes a few times a year and he's in and then the biggie, My best friend is in the hosp.  Pneumonia  and heart failure all at once.    On the plus side However,  I will say I have a new strain,  very potent, not very tasty but like I said very potent.  One of those Valentine crosses Rose sent out.  I know the cbd is supposed to temper the thc in those crosses but this stuff is unreal.


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- 
Glad U weathered the storm O.K. Nick !-- Sorry about your friend !-- I noticed how much more effective my caps were with some CBD in them -- I never smoked high CBD !-- THC and CBD just seem to work better together than seperate !
I may have to hunt my trash people down !-- I got it out late last week and missed pick up -- This week my big trash can blew over in the wind and didn't get picked up !-- Maybe I should just pile it up in the road and light it up ?-- It's not like I got a truck to haul it off myself !-- Bastids !
My plan today is to see if I can get -Too High !


----------



## umbra (Oct 14, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2018)

Watching my Sunday news shows !-- Re-election?-- Dude should just concentrate on surviving the year !-- A smart man would see the writing on the wall (what wall ?) and just make a deal and quit !-- New Supreme Court pick shouldn't get too comfortable in that seat either !-- This rude crude thing has about run it's course !-- If you'll lie about little stuff --you'll lie about anything !-- 
This is good weed !-- I should pull my stuff out and finish packaging those seed !-- I need me one more indica super dad !-- Stacking dank has worked pretty well for me !-- I don't want what everyone else has !-- I want to breed me something new !-- I can hold my own now and they gonna give me more time ?--


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 14, 2018)

I frequent this thread daily but haven’t commented till now. Im still kinda new around here but this looks like the thread where its ok to discuss politics and religon.
Just wanted to mention what a great job Mr.Trumps doing and that we pray regularly for his continued success!


----------



## thegloman (Oct 14, 2018)

Hehehe
In MY opinion, the 1st. clue to know that our polotitions are liars is when you see their lips moving.
Politition is just a synonym for Liar.
It don't matter which side they on.


----------



## umbra (Oct 14, 2018)

He's the Anti Christ and going to kill us all


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2018)

Don't worry all is well !-- Jeff Sessions got your back on prohibition !-- Jr. and Jared are looking over they shoulder -- Mueller been picking off the culture of corruption one by one -turning them into state witnesses and he's moving up !-- Jared and Jr. got targets on they back -- They should be worried !-- We'll see what happens after the election !-- White men aged 50 -70 does not a majority make !-- Even if U got them all and he don't !


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2018)

I'd like to dedicate a video and song to the hurricane survivors !-- U-2 and Green Day -- " The Saints are Coming "-- It does get better !


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2018)

Gloman -- U gonna be making RSO regularly U gonna have to work that little still !-- I've had my evil mind ( Other Keef)-set on a cap for 55 gallon drums !-- ferment it and cooked it off in the same barrel-- Just move the cap !-- The barrels just need to be up high enough U can get a burner under them !-- Put a thermometer in the cap !
I think U need a gallon or 2 of some most potent Green Dragon too !-- Maybe a heavy dose per ounce ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2018)

I think I just stepped across the line into "Too High " !
Back when I was in school I used to always wonder why they seemed to always put me in the class with the bad kids -- I was an old man before I realized it was because that's where I belonged !


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Good morning Guys
For sanities sake don't watch state TV.  ha ha  The truth will set you free. 

I have 16 jars put up to cure with the  Boveda packs.  Had the nephew here for four hours yesterday trimming.  I think I wore the poor kid out.  (he's 27 btw)
I still have more to trim and put up.  I have not even finished trimming the 5 plants I harvested.  In my 62 years on this earth I have never seen such a heavy yield from plants grown in pots.  I feel so fortunate.
That one Blueberry Muffin I grew yielded less than a jar.  It has the most wonderful smell, but I won't grow it again sadly.  I don't know where I went wrong on that one.  Thank goodness my 4 Blackberry Fire plants yielded so heavily. Still waiting for my one Zkittlez to finish.  Going to make some bubble has when I am done.  If it smells anything like the resin on my fingers it will be awesome. he he

Have a great day OFC


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2018)

I took too many cannacaps !-- Still I woulda been O.K. !-- Even the fine weed in da pipe woulda been enough by itself without the caps !-- When I put a chunk of hash on top that half pipe of weed was when things started getting strange!-- I coulda done without that !-- I think I'm starting to make streamers when I move my hands !-- I better hold on to something ?
Edit :--Note to self !-- Don't be doing complicated things like standing up !-- Made me have a religous experience ? -- Almost passed out !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 14, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning Guys
> For sanities sake don't watch state TV.  ha ha  The truth will set you free.
> 
> That one Blueberry Muffin I grew yielded less than a jar.  It has the most wonderful smell, but I won't grow it again sadly.  I don't know where I went wrong on that one.  Thank goodness my 4 Blackberry Fire plants yielded so heavily. Still waiting for my one Zkittlez to finish.  Going to make some bubble has when I am done.  If it smells anything like the resin on my fingers it will be awesome. he he
> ...



I have been really impressed by the blueberry crosses I got from Umbra  and keef.  Gotta say though that they do not seem to produce like some of the other strains I grow.


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey Nick !-- U still high and dry ?-- I got some more blueberry crosses !--I used a f-2 male from Umbra's B.B.King -- ( BPU-x- B.B.)

I got (GDP-x- BPU)--x- B.B.King -- Stacked blueberries !
Then I used it on some of my BBSL crosses !
Nurse Larry------------------- x-  BBSL
King Louie the 13th -------
White Indica ------------------
AK 48------------------------------
Purple Haze----------
Night Shade ---------
Panama Powerhouse ------
Squish -x- Oregon Lemon ----

May take me awhile to work my way thru them looking for the extraordinary--- No doubt there will be some fine stuff up in there but I wanna reduce it down to the best 3-6 plants !--Gonna be some fine hybrids come out those seed !-- Just the one plant to clone is all I need !-- I just gotta find my **** !--


----------



## thegloman (Oct 14, 2018)

Keef
I'm getting the still back out.
I have about a half gal left so its time for a new batch.  I'm gonna run a 25lb sugar wash then another vinegar wash to get ready for the RHY.   Gonna run 1 all rhy then 1 50% rhy 50% white corn
After tossing the heads I been getting about a half gal of high proof ( 160+) and a qt. of tails I add to next run out of a 5gal. Bucket of mash.  Don't know if that's good or not but its way cheaper than buying ever clear.
  I'm wanting to try soaking fresh frozen buds in alc. too and see if it works better or worse than dried buds.
If it works well I can see packing a bucket full of buds then fill with alc. and let sit for a week or so. Ill try a small jar full 1st.

As for the barrell still it should be stainless if you gonna distill in it.   Not sure how bad it would be but plain barrell would leave a metal taste.
If there's taste there's impurities.
I already have high iron in my blood.


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2018)

Food grade barrels got a lining !-- With a stainless steel cap !-- I been considering putting a water heater element in each barrel !--Plug it in when it's time to cook it off !-- A submarine steel is a big oval with a stainless steel wrap around and flat wooden sides -- I'm sure it must pull some impuries from the wood but no one seems to  care !--
 There should be  no reason U couldn't put green bud in alcohol -- Wouldn't take a week though !-- More like a few minutes !--Don't take long for alcohol to wash the sticky off your hands !-Won't take long on bud either !--- Even if some water soluable comes across ?-- U eating it anyway ! --Who cares ?-- Might even be good for U !-- When it comes to dosage on RSO I would rather be able to have a whole cap instead of guessing at milligrams !-- At least my way of not concentrating it so much and worrying about some impurities!--- A cap will equal a cap every time !- -A dose the size of  a grain of rice ?- That's just guessing !
Put some Olive or coconut oil in it so U can measure it better !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 14, 2018)

Around here, food grade barrels are made from poly.  I'd be really leary  of any coatings applied by anything short of electroplating or similar.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 14, 2018)

Copper or stainless steel.  Ya gotta use quality to git quality.  Jus' like growin'.


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2018)

I can work a submarine still and they ain't that hard to build !---Maybe 100 gallons ?--- Just gotta get the cap air tight !-- Then the thump keg and worm box !-- I'd use copper tubing to connect it all !-- It's not that I need a lot of shine I just need a lot to start with !-- I gots myself a plan !-- I need a big still and a smaller one !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 14, 2018)

It almost time to start a new batch of girlz for indoor.
 I went thru my seed stock and decided on pennywise x valentine, ph x bbsl and BB king.
 Now that I'm growing indoors I may have to re-look at some of my older seed stock.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 15, 2018)

Good morning OFC.

Keef
I tried a size 0 capfull of that rso from WI.  Pretty intense! I think Ill try about half that next time.


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Moving slow and making grandpa noises !-- Got errands to run soon as I can move !
Gloman my belly is the best extraction machine I got !-- Just depends of quality of the weed that's in them that dictates dosage !-- Takes a little more trim or less if it is decarbed bud !-- Waiting on my caps to kick in now !-- My 1st stop this morning is DPS or as I call it "The Cop Shop "-- My feet refuse to cross the threshold of that building without being pretty high !-- I got to go prove I am who I say I am !-- Might not be high enough yet !
Gloman if U can hold off on starting some seed for a few days I'll get busy and get some on the way to U !-- We had talked about U backing me up on some stuff anyway !-- I should be able to start sending out seed I promised !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 15, 2018)

No worries keef
I can hold off a bit.  I'm just excited and enjoying my new indoor grow.   I have both the led and cfls lights going now and you really can see a difference on how well they grow under LED.  I contacted the co. That made it and asked for a discount if I purchase 2 more.  They said they'd knock 5 bucks off each unit.  lol.  Big whoop!  Maybe Ill try 1 from a different mfgr.
Took me 4 months to pay for this one.  TG for PayPal credit!.


----------



## umbra (Oct 15, 2018)

Good morning OFC chilly this morning at 48


----------



## thegloman (Oct 15, 2018)

Here's a shot of my indoor girlz.
Left side front and back are Frank's Gift and right from and back are NS X BBSL.    Started Sept 1st.
Both started from clones of the outdoor girlz.
Today I'm making rso from CBD-I.
I had the whole house smelling of weed and remembered there's a stove hood with a fan. Duh!


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2018)

Went to the Cop Shop !-- Power went out !-- 2 and a half hours waiting for it to come back on -- It did not !-- Cop wanted to chat while we waited -- I did not !-- Almost died in a storm on the way home -- and how is your day going ?-- I'm about to get real high !-- Try to stop me and we gotta fight !-- Do I look like I wanna chat with da cops ?--It's freezing out there must be down to bout 60 !


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Good morning OFC

Talking to the Cops is no fun.  I can imagine how it would be in Texas.  I was pulled over by the cops twice while smoking a joint twice in my younger days.  I am extremely lucky both time.  Both times it was very windy.  
The first time I got out of the car under the pretense of checking a tire.  I stood downwind from the cop and he ended up giving me a warning.   The second time the cop came to the passenger window to talk to me.  I was up at a place called the Pacheco Pass and it can be super windy there.  The wind blew in the passenger window with pretty good force.  I was polite and got a warning and damn near had a heart attack there.
The first time a roach would have sent me to jail.  The second time cannabis had been decriminalized but a roach in the astray and smoke in the car would have been driving under the influence and a roach in a car is similar to open container charges.

Well got to go to town for some errands today.

Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2018)

Still storming off and on here Cuz !-- U right Texas cops don't play !-- I got a black eye once from having my face slammed into a car hood while I was handcuffed -- mangled my wrists pretty good too !-- I been hustling this morning !-- I think I want to grow in the Austin area -- Austin is the most liberal city in Texas -- I would like to find a group of women investors who want to get into the legal weed business !-- Right now though U gotta be a little careful but still get the word out !-- I need to be tucked away in some out the way place and soon as the law changes ? -- I will fill up a warehouse for them with most potent dank !-- I worked well with women in the medical field so why not !-- What I would really like is a group of medical professionals as partners !-- I would want no paper trail connecting us -- That way they can stay clean and I'll do the dirty work !-- 5 years in the OFC and I'm still not in jail so I must be doing something right to stay hid ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2018)

Freezing at the beach !-- 57 degrees feels like it could snow any minute ?-- I need a parka or something ! -- Winter time !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 15, 2018)

lol! Winter time?
Woke up to 36* F. This morn.
Goin down to 32 tonight.   
Made it all the way up to 46 today.
I thought there was a season called fall but I must be wrong.


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2018)

We ain't used to this **** !-- Cold and wet !-- I don't like it !--- I saw something on the local news that gave me a chuckle !-- They having a big bonfire across the bay tonight !-- What gave me a chuckle was -- That is a pile of rubble from Hurricane Harvey dressed up and repurposed -- They got some food trucks-- booths --live music and I think they charging an entrance fee !-- I think it is absolutely  brilliant !-- Having people pay to watch U burn your trash ?-- My hat is off to that Mastermind !-- I would party with that dude !-- Seems like my kinda people !


----------



## umbra (Oct 15, 2018)

Red, Luthery question. I met a luthier from OK that used super glue as a sealer before lacquer finish. Does this make the top more rigid and project more sound?


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2018)

What up Umbra !-- The wind is howling out there !-- Super glue as a sealant ?-- Works pretty good as bone cement !-- I used to make little vulgar statues out of the left over so I could tell the doc when it was set !--- There was some techs who were quite talented ! -- I was not one of them !--  They was all red !-- Methelmarthicalate or some such name !
Seems  if U wanted to maintain the resonance of the empty wood cells U would seal inside and out bottom and top ?-- I can see how temperature and humidity could change those traits and so the sound ?-- Sealing them like that should set the tone U can get from the wood ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 15, 2018)

umbra said:


> Red, Luthery question. I met a luthier from OK that used super glue as a sealer before lacquer finish. Does this make the top more rigid and project more sound?


I’ve heard of that but never used it for that. About the only thing I use superglue for is glueing in inlays and locking down frets...I did try a finishing epoxy caller zpoxy as a grain filler mostly on electric guitars...it hardens fast and sands easy and actually provides some dent resistance to softer woods...


----------



## thegloman (Oct 16, 2018)

Good morning OFC.
Cold as a well diggers a** this morn.  31*F.   We went from winter straight to summer here and now straight to winter again.   Global warming? I don't know but we are sure losing our seasons!


----------



## Keef (Oct 16, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- We had a blizzard last night !-- Snow drifts up over the roof !-- O.K. so maybe not but it's cold rainy and the wind is howling !-- Must be in the 50s out there !
U can tell the locals from the Winter Texans at the beach when it is in the 60s the Snowbirds are laid out in the sun getting a tan !-- U can easily spot the locals !-- They be in cut off Bluejeans or a swim suit  and wearing a coat or a parka !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 16, 2018)

Too funny!
Same thing out there in Phx.
SnowBirds all in shorts n tee shirts and Zonies wearing coats.
Didn't take me too long to start wearing long pants in the winter here.


----------



## umbra (Oct 16, 2018)

I always laugh here in Cali, the kids go to school wearing a parka and shorts. Its in the 40's in the morning, but it'll be in the 80's when they get out of school.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 16, 2018)

Good morning, i haven't caught up but I needed to say hi. Keef, i don't need any seeds, so if you are worried about me, don't, but thank you.
I am still in harvest, almost done. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Keef (Oct 16, 2018)

Still cold and my body is giving me a pain tour of all my old injuries !-- Yep !-- I remember where that came from !-- Ugh !-- Had errands to run but I called in sick !-- 
Rose I know U Umbra and other free state peeps got access to lots of seed and clones so I don't worry so much about U guys but I try to hook up any who want some seed !-- It's not like I'm some fancy seed breeder !-- Anybody can put pollen on a female plant and make seed !--Lots of dank seed have passed thru my hands and  I have learned that breeding dank to dank it will be dank !-- We got the potency it's a hunt for terps that drive most !-- I look for stuff that pleases me !-- That's the only gauge I got !


----------



## ness (Oct 16, 2018)

420.  Still no power.  generater is powering the pc.  We luck out during Michel.  One big a** pine tree got blown down.  Was leaning towards the house.  The wind blow it the other way.  Lucky.  Got to go shopping.  Xmas and all.


----------



## Keef (Oct 16, 2018)

Glad U checked in Ness !-- I been a little worried about U !-- I knew U musta got hit some I just wasn't sure how much !-- 420 ?-- I'm down !-- Just took a large dose of caps !-- coffee and  a pipe and I'm in !-- We've had stormy weather since yesterday!-- We had what they call a "Blue Northern" -- When the temp drops 40 plus degrees in 24 hours !-- Wind is still howling -- I was supposed to go back to the drivers license place today but these people drive crazier than me !-- Hard wind and wet roads ?-- U get out amongst these people in it they'll kill U !-- If the speed limit says 70 they gonna drive 70 don't matter a bit about road conditions -- It don't matter that U can't see !-- Speed limit says 70 !-- U would not want to be on an icy  road with these people !
A little ice on the road and we play bumper cars !---Anyway I was trying to track down what it was that is stinking in this house !- Never could find what it was !-- Took a hot shower and the smell is gone !-- I think we know where that nasty smell was coming from ?


----------



## umbra (Oct 16, 2018)

Speaking of terpenes … I have a plant in flower and she smells like Wrigley's spearmint gum.


----------



## Keef (Oct 16, 2018)

I hate U Umbra !-- Make me so jealous !-- My VCD has went back into regression!-- I don't have a selection like U but it could take me a year just to figure out what I got !-- I had hoped for a couple more generations but my Texas born  and bred Indica Hammers can hold they own !-- Mostly just that hash /kush/ OG terp profile but I call them my "Hammers" for a reason !-- Some though are throwing some unusual terps !--( Squish -x- Oregon Lemon)-x- BBSL -- I'm not sure what it is but it is LOUD !-- I'd be more active chasing terps but U know they hunt me Cuz ?-- I'm ready to set up and get back to growing -- It's like an empty place in my life !-- My 1st run will probably some those monsters like the Gloman grew !-- Then I got plans to bring back some the originals I bred from -- Nurse Larry -- Purple Haze and some from Umbra !-- I go back and forth between starting seed to maybe half dozen crosses and do that regularly every 2 weeks and cut my girls out as they appear !-- Other Keef say screw that !-- Let's plant 4-6 seed from everything we got !-- Figure it out as we go ?-- That boy scares me !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 16, 2018)

Keef
Make sure you got room for trees! Ain't no joke.  I Know the compost they were growing in is responsable for their size and health.  Some leftover clones I planted in native dirt didn't do very well. 5' and kind of scrawny.

Had my neighbor come over to glean thru greenhouse before I burn it all. lol. He quit with 1 30gal. tub full and said......WOW! hehehe. He'd take more but hates trimming too! lol


----------



## Keef (Oct 16, 2018)

Outside ?-- I would do just like U did Gloman !-- I've grown those U got  before and know what to expect inside !-- I flip them after some shaping at about 2 feet tall !-- I decided it may be best to let the new place dictate how I grow !-- Dirt - coco coir-water - I don't care !-- It would be less intense to grow in soil I guess !-- We'll see !


----------



## Keef (Oct 16, 2018)

Umbra U know anything about something called the Mendelian Ratio ?-- (Maybe it's  Mandelian ) -- as related to genetics !-- I need to do some studying about it !


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !--It's dark !- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this dam day !-- I'm headed out to do battle at the cop shop in a couple hours !-- Cold and wet but the wind isn't as bad !


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2018)

Quote of the day :---The woman said --- "Game on Tiny !"--I don't care who U are !--That right there is funny !--I feel a little better now !-- This is nice weed !-- More coffee ?


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Good Morning Guys
Lazy day for me today.  Been busy lately.  
I was taking my drying rack down last night when I discovered the top level still has bud in it.. a lot.  ugh  I was really stoned when my nephew and I were trimming I guess.  lol  More fine trimming to do. dammit
I guess I may make that bubble hash one of these days.  ha ha  I don't really smoke much hash though.  No rush on making it.

I went to a dispensary last night to pick up some CBD tea for Mrs Burnin . The budtender told me they had some really good OG Kush with like 26 percent THC.  I am a sucker for OG Kush.  One of my faves.   I let him talk me into buying an 8th as the price was good. (They have 18$ 1/8s that kick butt) The 1/8 he gave me was marked Original OG, not OG Kush.  He said Original OG and OG Kush are the same thing.  I am not sure if this is true, or he was trying to sell something they have a lot of. ha ha

Have a great day OFC!


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Yay Canada!  The prohibition is over today!   Woot!!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2018)

Good morning, i never want to see pot again. 3 plants.....more yield than ever. If i told you, you wouldn't believe me. I don't believe me. too much pot. just saying.
Cold night beautiful days, just a perfect fall this year. 
Keef thanks for the laugh. Tiny? lol

Ok, i need to make tincture, not today, i think i may be in a coma.


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2018)

I am not sure but it should be against the law to be that high in a cop shop and not be in handcuffs !-Do not attempt that unless U got a head injury to blame it on !- I got one and I be as high as I want in public !-- Blame it on the head injury !--Strut around like a chicken once in awhile and most peeps will leave U alone !--
- I am a legal Texas driver again and my Social Security benefits application is done !-- Wanna get high ?-- I do !-Where my pipe !-- Maybe I take some more caps ?


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Awesome Keef!  I will burn a bowl with you.


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2018)

Burnin1 -- I had it direct deposit and Keef already got paid today !-- I do like getting paid !-- Gonna have to buy me something !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2018)

Congratulations Keef! woohoo.
So, I had the best news ever, or I should say we. Our 7 year old little nephew with seizures and pretty severe autism is doing better on our meds than the pharma's. His neuro loves us and says what we grow would be better than anything he could get in texas at the dispensary.   He even came up with a name for our medicine.  I love that. 
Ness, are you doing ok? Thinking of you.
 Again WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2018)

U should get me that docs name Rose !-- Other Keef will make contact and put the word out to the medical field that I wanna run the grow end of a Texas pharmacy !-- Time to get busy !-- Squeaky wheel gets the grease !-- I be squeaking myassoff down here !--
I said something just the other day about needing a medical group looking to get into the green world !-- Right now though they can't be associated with a grower from the dark side !-- I know all that but there are ways and there are ways !-- No one needs to know who I am yet !-- I'm Keef from the OFC that's plenty !


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 17, 2018)

This is GREAT news Rose! You guys made may day.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 17, 2018)

It may be time to do some stealthy networking Keef.
https://www.texascannabisindustry.org/
https://www.safeaccessnow.org/texas_legal_information
https://womengrow.com/

Exciting times!  he he


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2018)

I need an e-mail addy that can't be traced back to me but I don't know how to do that !-- I wanna start approaching pain management docs but they can't know who I am for their own protection and mine !-- Bout to put my best hustle on !-- Can he get the hook up without getting locked up ?-- That is the question !--

Networking ?-- I been doing what I can without that e-mail addy !
Some of those sites already know about the OFC -- Cause I told them !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 17, 2018)

Free email on Google or yahoo.
Ya just don't give real info when registering.

My neighbor I let glean the greenhouse brought me 2 5gal buckets of washed and prepped cut up pears!   I wonder what I should do with them?  hehe
I'm softening them in boiling water then ill smash up and ferment into wine.
I have just enuff room in my grow area for 2 fermenting buckets. Happy Girlz!

ROSE!
That's AWESOME! What a blessing to be able to give him a life.   It just kills me to think our gov. prohibits a safe medicine that give seizure victims a better life.
WAY TO GO!


----------



## Keef (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks Gloman -- May be simple to U but technology hates me but I'm give it a shot !-- 
Run that pear wine till it's real dry then sweeten with some juice off canned pears in heavy syrup !-- I use about a cup of that heavy syrup to a gallon of wine !-- More or less -- It's up to your taste !-- It helps the fruit flavor pop !


----------



## umbra (Oct 17, 2018)

Long days have caught up with me. I am tired. We seem to be winning at the wine thing. Lots of little victories have added up. Going to take a nap.


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !- Another chilly nasty day at the beach !-- 
The plan today is to build the perfect buzz !-- I'm beginning to believe I have a good foundation already !-- Wake and Bake !-- I haven't congratulated Bud and Canada on legal recreational pot because I'm jealous !-- I'm happy for U guys !-- My time will come !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 18, 2018)

Good morning OFC
Just had me a Cadillac! 1/2 coffee 1/2 chocolate milk.  Now a couple bongs of this NL X BBSL and Ill be ready to start the day.
Chain saws and bon fires today. Whoopie!   31* out there this morn.


----------



## umbra (Oct 18, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2018)

I shoulda got the Gloman to save me a walking stick stalk !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 18, 2018)

Still got em keef!
I got half done this morn then the other half after lunch.
I was looking thru it again and found some more SD X BBSL that's turning a color I can't identify. Maybe pink with green, not sure.  Smells like heaven tho!
How long a stick you want there keef?  
That actually might be a good winter project. Make a few nice walking sticks. Might even sell!
That would be 1 way for me to generate some cash from my crops without blowing my deal.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 18, 2018)

I Made rso with the CBD-I and tried about 3/4 of a 0 size cap.
That girl has plenty of thc too!
I woke up still buzzed.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2018)

Good morning All,
Gloman, that is how rso works, still loaded the next day. I love the walking stick idea, might be hard to mail. 
So now i am studying about autism and pot. Lots to learn. This little boy's behavior seems to be getting a bit better too. Glad for the internet as older kids with autism write about their experiences. Good for us wanting to learn.

Umbra, you have been working your butt off since you got that job. You need a long nap, like a few days to rest. 
Keef, good to hear ya.
StNick, Bud, all ya all. hi.


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2018)

Gloman --Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus is fine weed and I was disappointed U didn't get pink bud !-- She'll do it-- but maybe not all will !--


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello OFC   It looks to be a beautiful day here in the Sierra foothills. 

I read this story while reading the news this morning.  You may find it interesting Rose.
https://hightimes.com/news/rhode-island-approves-medical-marijuana-autism-treatment/
My Sister has a boy who is mildly autistic.  She has had him on a special diet most of his life.  He is 19 now and she has found that cannabis helps him greatly.  I too would like to know more about how cannabis  can help treat autism.  We have so much to learn about this non-toxic medicine that we grow.

Have a GREAT day guys.


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2018)

Dr. Mind Bender back after my fall said I exhibited some autistic traits from the head injury !-- That idiot/savant thing !--Except not as pronounced as to render me unable to take care of myself !-- and -- I took offense  at being called an idiot !-- I did get the head injury focus !--Weed levels me out and keeps me from the extremes !-- So I don't know the mechanism of how it affects autism but it needs to be studied !-- There is something there !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2018)

Idiot savant is a horrible name. It is like saying, you are beautifully ugly.  I can see the savant Keef. Your mind is a wonderful thing to watch. LOL.  You know i only say that with love.
Ok, back to the tincture.

Burnin, i read that article today. It seems pot being an antiinflammatory is one of the reasons it helps, evidently there is inflammation in the brain. Look what it did for Bud.


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2018)

Rose I think I woulda felt better if U said U couldn't see the idiot part !--- Just kidding I take no offense !-- The savant part is where the magic lives !---The idiot part is the price U pay for it ! -- It's not easy being Cheesy !


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2018)

It looks green outside and the air is still !-- Storm is coming back !-- Cold front pushed over us into the Gulf now it comes back as a warm front bringing more rain !
That pick ax still stuck in that lawnmower !-- It's stuck !-- I want my pick ax back !-- I might need it again !-- Kilt that lawnmower dead !-- I take it a sign I'm getting better ! -- I did not shoot it !-- Get my sledge hammer out later and knock that pick ax loose !-- Not like I gotta worry about breaking the lawnmower ?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 18, 2018)

Well folks, I been had.  Remember about a year & a half ago when I got robbed?  Sunday that dude got busted and he rolld on me and a number of others.  Monday morning at 8:30 the PoPo came crashing through the front door.  My Hillbilly arse just got outta the pokey about 2 hours ago.  Needless to say I am not so happy.


----------



## umbra (Oct 18, 2018)

Darn, that's messed up


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 18, 2018)

umbra said:


> Red, Luthery question. I met a luthier from OK that used super glue as a sealer before lacquer finish. Does this make the top more rigid and project more sound?


I think he is using it as a pore sealer .  Lacquer is a super thin finish so it takes several coats.  I'm assuming he is keeping the grain looking as if it is open even though it is sealed.  I think its just a gimmick.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 18, 2018)

Yeah,  got 7 plants and 30 qt jars of OFC's finest.  Smashed all my lights, but can you believe it?  They left some of those seeds you sent me back when.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2018)

Sorry St. Nick. That is awful.


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2018)

None of us free till we all free !--
Nick U need seed !-- It's about all I can do !-- So sorry Cuz !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 18, 2018)

Buddy, I think my growing days are over for a while.  I'm gonna be to busy buying lawyers for the next few months


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2018)

Nick that sucks !-It is the time of the year when they hunt us hardest!--- Look on the bright side !-- When the law changes U got documentation that U a pot farmer !-- Po-Po be your reference !-- I know that ain't funny right now but U are officially a documented pot farmer !-- Take some time off growing but when U ready OFC will do what it can to help U set back up !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for the support


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2018)

The rest of ya'll especially prohibition state farmers got to get over how nice a shelf full of jars looks and start burying dat **** in the back yard or some place no body knows where  they at but U !-- It's better than a safe or other "secure" storage place !--
Gloman -- Put some in the ground soon as U can !-- U don't need what happened to Nick !


----------



## umbra (Oct 18, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> I think he is using it as a pore sealer .  Lacquer is a super thin finish so it takes several coats.  I'm assuming he is keeping the grain looking as if it is open even though it is sealed.  I think its just a gimmick.


Yes I think you're right. The spruce and cedar tops are open grain woods.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 18, 2018)

Jeez, that sucks Nick, didn’t you just get some new lights? I have a cheap Marshydro light I could send your way but you prolly do need to lay low for a while...let us know what we can do to help...I hope that guy gets what’s coming, didn’t he steal some guns from you too...


----------



## umbra (Oct 18, 2018)

Keef said:


> The rest of ya'll especially prohibition state farmers got to get over how nice a shelf full of jars looks and start burying dat **** in the back yard or some place no body knows where  they at but U !-- It's better than a safe or other "secure" storage place !--
> Gloman -- Put some in the ground soon as U can !-- U don't need what happened to Nick !


That is very good advice.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 18, 2018)

Spruce and cedar don’t need much pore filling but other tonewoods like mahogany and rosewood do...there are a lot better fillers though than super glue...


----------



## Keef (Oct 18, 2018)

I don't know how much an hour I would charge to learn my craft under threat of jail if U get caught !-- All the while being hunted by the po-po !-- A partnership in a legal weed dispensary still ain't enough- I would rather do it myself but I'll settle for it !--It will take 2 skill sets and money to get in on the ground floor of the legal Texas weed industry  -Business skills and the grow skills --I have only the grow skills and no money !-- Offer me a salary to grow for U and I would spit in your face !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2018)

U can't take what U can't find !-- I been trying to think of a way to hide the whole grow!-- -- A long steel corrugated barrel vault and a bobcat to move some dirt --plant grass and other stuff on it and make it look like just another rolling hill !---- I get up in those rolling coastal hills a little further inland I might be able to make a grow vanish ?


----------



## ness (Oct 19, 2018)

Good morning Keef, OFC.  Had more problem with the gen.  Finely the lights are on at the homestead.  Keef, I'm devastated, Michael, cause me lots of grief.   I had, 3 beautiful. WI's  Keef they were growing like Xmas trees  lots of white colas.  Wish I had pictures.  You, would of been proud.  I have the mother of WI's and SR-91 hanging to dry.  Going to light up some SR-91.  Broke a bud in halve.  Smells heavenly.  fragrant.  Filling the pipe. Light up.  Funny, I don't taste anything.  Sure has a pleasant buzz starting.  And, smoke smooth.  Keef, When it come time, I'm going be digging holes for my stash. I'm going to have a map so my grandchildren can have a piece of gramma's hobby, the fruit of nature.  I'm stone.  A,  A+ Keef


----------



## ness (Oct 19, 2018)

Keef said:


> Glad U checked in Ness !-- I been a little worried about U !-- I knew U musta got hit some I just wasn't sure how much !-- 420 ?-- I'm down !-- Just took a large dose of caps !-- coffee and  a pipe and I'm in !-- We've had stormy weather since yesterday!-- We had what they call a "Blue Northern" -- When the temp drops 40 plus degrees in 24 hours !-- Wind is still howling -- I was supposed to go back to the drivers license place today but these people drive crazier than me !-- Hard wind and wet roads ?-- U get out amongst these people in it they'll kill U !-- If the speed limit says 70 they gonna drive 70 don't matter a bit about road conditions -- It don't matter that U can't see !-- Speed limit says 70 !-- U would not want to be on an icy  road with these people !
> A little ice on the road and we play bumper cars !---Anyway I was trying to track down what it was that is stinking in this house !- Never could find what it was !-- Took a hot shower and the smell is gone !-- I think we know where that nasty smell was coming from ?



lol, I can't seem to finish the read this is a stoner Keef  SR-91 X BBSL.


----------



## ness (Oct 19, 2018)

Ya, fellow farmers,  Michael was just about over us.  Lots of damage all over the place.  Crime went up.  We were blessed.  I'm going to bring out the big bong and get this day started.


----------



## umbra (Oct 19, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I'm glad U came thru the storm OK Ness !-- I know how it is and the place can be rebuilt but the aftermath is tougher than surviving the storm !-- Those 2 crosses are the real deal -- I hope U got some cuttings ?-- If not I can probably find U some more seed !


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2018)

Ya'll stay away from my mega-million lottery !-- That's my money !-- That's a joke !-- I don't play the lottery !-- The odds of winning are about the same as getting struck by lightening twice on the same day U got bit by a rattle snake and a shark !-- Them odds are a little long for my taste !--


----------



## thegloman (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds odd as heck but I know a guy that every family member in his immediate family has been hit by lightning. Jason, my childhood friend was 2 different times IN his house.   I think God has it out for them!


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2018)

Yo G -- I'm not religous or superstitious but I don't think I would hang out with those people !-- No need to take the chance of being collateral damage ! -- Make U feel like U are the dart board !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 19, 2018)

Well, its done!
Greenhouse is cleared out and pile is burnt.
Hehe you should have seen the smoke!   If I lived in town I'd be in jail right now. lol. Could have gotten the whole town high!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2018)

Oh no Nick. That is horrible. Can i help when you are ready? When is the whole usa legal? This is just wrong.
Ness I like your idea of burying it for the grand kids . Im sorry you lost thosr beautiful plants.
Im finally done w harvest
Lets smoke. Nick, do youhavesmoke?


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 19, 2018)

Good Morning OFC

Nick that is horrible.  I am so sorry.  Those of us in the free States should not forget our fight is not over yet.  We have a long way to go still.


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2018)

G--Work those ashes back into the ground and U ready for next year !-- I don't know ?--U about set up indoors and U may choose not to grow outside for awhile !
What happened to Nick got me thinking again about going to ground !-- Not permanently but maybe until the environment is a little more favorable for our kind in Texas -- Not sure but maybe it's time for the shell game or some 3 card Monte ?-- That don't mean I'm quit growing !-- I'm just in between grows right now !-- When I set back up ?-- I won't be playing !--I'll be bringing the dank !-- For my own sake I maybe should start doing some lying about where I'm and what I'm up to ?-- I ran the grow 24/7/365 for 5 years in a prohibition state--- sometimes U gotta know when to Zig and zag !-- Keef would be a fine feather in any Texas law dog's hat !-- I feel like a leprechaun !-- They always after me Lucky Charms !


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 19, 2018)

Nick: if you ever get back to stealth growing I have an extra 1000W light and a few odds and ends to help you get you started again.
I imagine that now you are on the cops radar you will need to keep a very low profile.
I wish you all the best in your legal fight.


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2018)

Maybe I should disappear for a few days and come back as Feek ?-- Say I'm a legal grower on the west coast ?-- Never even been to Texas !-- 
Other Keef ?-- Who U think U gonna fool ?--- I hate it when U get this high !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2018)

Feek? lol, i be esor, umbra be arbmu. good idea.  ha


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 19, 2018)

Rose, thanks for the concern.  Iam having a tough time reconciling to the fact that it's still illegal here.  I've been growing for the last several years and never really considered myself an outlaw since I have never sold weed.
To answer that,  them terrorists got every bud I had.  I think the next time I start up it will be in a new location.   I'm actually considering moving but it's gunna take forever to sell a half finished house


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 19, 2018)

I once went through a "courtesy inspection" in Arizona whilst I was going cross country in my camper.  Drove up to the roadblock and never even considered the 3 plants that were in flower in the camper.  They did a walkthrough and checked my lights and gas bottles  then sent me on my way.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 19, 2018)

Still alive and kick'n

What do you think of Orange musTANGs? (GT350)


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2018)

Joe I'd have to borrow it for the weekend to be sure but I bet it's fast !-- I know how U do !-- 
I need to make a supply run and I decided shopping wouldn't be so bad with a nice glow working ? --Then it started raining so I took another toke or 2 ?- Sun came back out and I'm a little too high to be driving !-- Oh !-- I could drive but I might hit some stuff  ?-- I ain't doing it !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2018)

Nick and I are like tumble weeds we'll set up and grow wherever we at !-- I didn't expect my SS to kick in right away but I plan to talk to a realtor soon -- A secluded place somewhere in the southern half of Texas !--I'm not picky but I'm stay in Texas cause Texas owes me weed money !-- If I can swing a line of credit I'd like a cheap foreclosure !-- With a bigass barn or shop ! --


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2018)

If a pot farmer is looking for a new place to grow he could do worse than asking other pot farmers to keep an eye open for him ?-- Anybody got some free time and like to shop for real estate online ?-- -- $45,000 maybe $50,000 or less on an acre or so ?-- Somewhere in the southern half of Texas !-- Need a place to sleep and a place to grow and they can be the same !-- A 3 bedroom house with no out building or a barn/shop with no much of a house!-- A travel Trailor would work!-- I'm not that picky !-- Just a secluded place to grow until the law changes !-- !--After that I want a Warehouse grow!


----------



## umbra (Oct 19, 2018)

thegloman said:


> Sounds odd as heck but I know a guy that every family member in his immediate family has been hit by lightning. Jason, my childhood friend was 2 different times IN his house.   I think God has it out for them!


There was a member here Ozzy, he was struck by lightening twice.


----------



## umbra (Oct 19, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Feek? lol, i be esor, umbra be arbmu. good idea.  ha


When I was a kid there was a cartoon called Tobor the 8th man. Tobor was robot spelled backwards. Every chocolate strain is bred from Drawoh's chocolate thai, including chocolope.  Drawoh is Howard spelled backwards.


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2018)

Mimosa ?-- I'm have to grow me some of this !-- What is that terp profile ?-- Mystery terps ?-- Here have a hit and tell me what U think ?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 19, 2018)

I am not dealing well. Not at all


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2018)

U not expected to deal with this very well Nick !-- Just make thru one day at a time for the next few days  !-- Sometimes stuff happens !-- The calvary might be on the way ?-- 
How's Harley holding up ?-- Probably pretty tough for him too !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 19, 2018)

Dang Nick!
Sorry to hear about your problem.  I hope it goes well for you.  I have plenty of seed and stuff too if you ever want any.


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2018)

What's for supper?-- I'd like a Shrimp Po-Boy -- A Philly Cheese Steak -- Some KFC -- and Maybe an Original Schlotzski sandwich !-- and some spicy curly fries-- and a root beer float !-- Ya'll got crab legs or a lobster back there?-- Any fried crawfish tails with that roumalade dressing ?
Shrimp cocktail ?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2018)

Nick, you  wanna come out to the west coast and get away from that place?  Your state is beautiful, but too backward for me pot wise.  Maybe a vacation?  That jerk, that ripped you off isn't worth you getting in trouble for.


----------



## umbra (Oct 19, 2018)

Keef said:


> Mimosa ?-- I'm have to grow me some of this !-- What is that terp profile ?-- Mystery terps ?-- Here have a hit and tell me what U think ?


mystery terp is clementine. It's 1 of Madd Farmer's strains


----------



## umbra (Oct 19, 2018)

Nick was Harley alone for 4 days?


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2018)

History lesson :
Dam auto correct will get yoass in trouble !-- I said "detain" NOT  "dismember" !-That's different don't U think ?--- Now what am I gonna do ?-- Call Jared ?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 19, 2018)

The police allowed me to make a phone call about Harley before I was taken away.  He had someone pick him up the next day.  Thank you for asking Umbra.  Harley has been traumatized.  He won't let me out of his sight and he wants to be touching me all the time.  He just naturally has always been very close to me but he is also a service dog.  He and I went through a number of sessions while I was in the VA hosp. so he could help me deal with anxiety and panic attacks.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 19, 2018)

Rose,  I'm seriously considering a move but I need to be carefull. I may have to literally walk away from this place and that won't leave much to set up a new residence.  Cost of living is everything to us old retired folks


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 19, 2018)

Keef said:


> What's for supper?-- I'd like a Shrimp Po-Boy -- A Philly Cheese Steak -- Some KFC -- and Maybe an Original Schlotzski sandwich !-- and some spicy curly fries-- and a root beer float !-- Ya'll got crab legs or a lobster back there?-- Any fried crawfish tails with that roumalade dressing ?
> Shrimp cocktail ?


I would love a PoBoy sammich and a good Cajun seafood meal..  It seems like forever since I had a decent seafood meal and some good fresh shrimp.


----------



## umbra (Oct 19, 2018)

Just my 2 cents Nick, dry climate in Cali has been great for my COPD. Nevada has MMJ and some inexpensive places to live with some open roads to ride.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 19, 2018)

I was stationed in Mare Island back in the late 70's.  I loved it there but I'm afraid I could never afford it now.  Lived in a beautiful townhouse up on the hill overlooking the bay.


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2018)

I would say come to Texas Nick but that would be like going from the frying pan into the fire !-- If I had any sense I would leave !-- I don't !-- I'm smoke me a dam legal joint in my home state one day ! --


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 19, 2018)

Oregon is a place I have always wanted to retire to.  There are some places to live that are reasonable in a low population density. Nice scenery, low taxes and legal weed.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 19, 2018)

The only real issue I would have is moving across the country from my kids.  I only see 'em a couple times a year as it is.  I guess lives are a lot busier then they used to be. My daughter has always wanted me to move down closer to her but I can't take the heat and humidity.  NC has way too much of both.  Way worse then Florida in my opinion.  How's the weather in Pensacola?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 19, 2018)

I guess they ain't legal


----------



## thegloman (Oct 20, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
I think the cold is here to stay.
 Tree trimming today. What fun!
At least I have a young man helping to move limbs.

I flipped the lights on my indoor girlz.  Yesterday I took them outside for pruning and a heavy watering.  Its amazing how much foliage these NS crosses have. I got rid of the smaller branches and excess leaf to make room for better colas.


----------



## umbra (Oct 20, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Trying to get motivated to go to work today. Yesterday was a bit of a bust. I needed some parts so went to home depot. They had a fraction of stuff I needed, so bought what they had and went to a Lowe's in another town. They had an even smaller amount of stuff that I needed. Bought what they had and went to another Home Depot. They had what I needed but, it was very high up on the shelves so I had to wait nearly an hour for a clerk. Then he had to get a ladder to get the stuff. By the time I got to customer site, it was 1 pm. I have some work to make up for that.


----------



## KSL (Oct 20, 2018)

Mornin' OFC

Finally some sun today, been raining, hailing, or snowing all week.  It's so much nicer waking up to some sunlight, I feel motivated, now I just need something to do.

I feel for ya *umbra*, going for materials at the big hardware stores has become a nightmare.  All too often I'll tell someone I'll be an hour only to spend half the day trying to track down what I consider to be common materials.  Last spring I had to visit three different city block sized hardware stores before I found 8 pressure treated 2x12, don't even get me started on trying to find a shovel in November in Canada


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2018)

Good morning all
Umbra, take the day off. really

Nick, it would be hard to leave your kids. Maybe a road trip is in order to see what ya think about the rest of the country. Or look up the cost of living all over the place.  I am partial to the northwest. 

I pulled all the stuff that is about to freeze out of my backyard and put in some hardy stuff.  
Going to have some lemon tree and coffee and then more coffee and repeat.


----------



## umbra (Oct 20, 2018)

I could use the day off Rose, but I have things that need to get done. The upgrades I've done to automate and go wifi on all the equipment is almost done. I was cleared for respirator use and the precursor tank levels are low. It would be a huge issue if the wells ran low on biocide or the chlorite levels were too high. With crush season still going strong, it could mess up millions of gallons of wine. And I don't want to be THAT GUY, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2018)

good point, get your buttocks to work.


----------



## ness (Oct 20, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Nick I'm sorry you have lot all of your good work.  Lots of luck on fining a new place to live.  A free state would be nice.  Keef smoking on SR-91 she is sweet.  Got my farming done.  The weather has broke we are in fall.  Going to be some yard work.  Have a pleasantly stony day, OFC.  Cheers


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Just so U know I found Jesus and quit growing and smoking weed !-- I'm head out later to sign up to be a nun !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 20, 2018)

Lmao!
Is that a nun? or none?


----------



## umbra (Oct 20, 2018)

Go stuff done for work. Went food shopping, picked up heart and lung meds and got flu shot while I was at it. Came home and made lunch for my son and I. I really like those green zebra stripe tomatoes I grew this year. Thinking about giving the dogs a bath, lol.


----------



## Budlight (Oct 20, 2018)

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C.  !-- Just so U know I found Jesus and quit growing and smoking weed !-- I'm head out later to sign up to be a nun !


Hahahahaha. Hahahahaha  hahahahaha. Man I love you


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2018)

Public Service Announcement !--
 It got something to do with pendants ?-- Anyway sometimes the same word mean different things to different people !-- Such as "Habit" ( U ain't half way there cause U already got a habit ! )-- Then the word "Excercise"-- That don't nessesarily mean someone want to walk U like a dog !--


----------



## thegloman (Oct 21, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Strained the fruit out of my pear wine this morn and added another gal of water with 2 1/2 lbs more sugar.  So far so good just needs more fermenting time.
This other grape wine going is turning into a pretty tasty burgundy.  I call it that cuz its so dark red and kind of dry but not too much.
My biggest problem with the wine now is getting enuff bottles! Need 1gal. and 750ml.

Brother Keef!
You almost ready for church?
Ill be by to pick you up in a few.


----------



## Budlight (Oct 21, 2018)

Starting my day off with some Pennywise cross Valentine I know rose you got a name for her but I like to call her my killer clown because she kills most most of the pain I’m in  and has definitely got me moving a lot better  I sure love this girl she has definitely made my life better  hope everyone’s off to an excellent start this morning


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!--- Is this Sunday ?-- Looks like I'm miss church again Gloman !-- U know I ain't up on all the rules and stuff ?-- Was I supposed to call in sick ?-- 
I'm not up to nothing !-- Nothing to see here!-- Move along !-
-- I'll catch up as I can !---


----------



## Budlight (Oct 21, 2018)

Well Keef if you weren’t  ripping it up all night at those rave clubs you wouldn’t have missed church today


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2018)

Budlight, that is the best news about your killer clown. That made my day.  
I made a sativa/harlequin tincture for the little boy. I just had a dropper full, to see if this experiment will help him. How will i be able to tell if i am smoking lemon tree?  no scientist here.
Gloman, sing a big old hymn for me, i would if i was there, unless it is the "new" happy christians that sing happy songs.


----------



## ness (Oct 21, 2018)

Afternoon OFC.  Smoking on some WI's.  Smells and taste sweet.  Thank you, Keef.  I'll be growing her again.  It's a beautiful day here, in GA.  Was going to do yardwork, but my heart wasn't in to it.  I'm just going to kick back and smell the fall fresh air.  Have a good one.  Cheers


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2018)

That's a keeper Ness !

Somebody need to help me with dis **** !-- I'm old ! -- Storm moving in from the south !-- I'm finished for awhile!-- I would get high wit ya'll but I don't want to go to jail !-- I quit dat **** !-- I don't know nothing bout no weed no more !---


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hello OFC
Taking a break from outside chores.
I remember back in the mid 70s a friend asked my buddy and I if we wanted some Columbian Gold.  He smoked some with us and it kicked our butts.  When he said the price was 50$ an ounce my friend blurted out  "50 DOLLARS!  I BETTER SEE GOD FOR 50 DOLLARS!".   Maybe you smoked some good stuff and saw God Keef.  This explains your sudden desire to be a Nun. 

Have a great Sunday Guys


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2018)

Nick was minding his own business and it was an unusual set of circumstances brought about his "incident" but it accents what we face down here !-- It's gonna be a tense next few months !-- While Nick kept it on the down low and still got popped -- I made sure every major pro- legalization group in Texas and several of the major new papers knew about Keef and the OFC !--I'm sure they hunting  Keef !-- Other Keef say he sure glad it's not him !-- Bastid !


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 21, 2018)

Wow, what sort of sacrealigious group have i joined up with? You got rules about no politics and no religion but no rules about openly mocking, what gives?

A couple things to bear in mind, im sure theres folks on here who share my opinion and im pretty sure that weed was part of creation!

You dont have to share my (our) opinion but could you be a little less public with your views, Which seems inline with your rules. We do share an affection for all things weed and hopefully i dont get run off for my gentle prodding!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2018)

i didn't see mocking but i wasn't looking for it.  If you mean me, I meant that I would sing hymns, i was being truthful. I was brought up in the church and respect a lot about church. However, no one needs to share my beliefs. If i should have been offended I missed it, but that's what you get with a stoner amongst friends.  I think i got old and my riled up button is broken. 
If you are truly offended Alasgu, which i hope you aren't and you need to talk, pm me.


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 21, 2018)

We're fine! It's probably best if i just leave this thread alone.


----------



## umbra (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Good Morning OFC
This looks like a good day to go  down to my shop and hang out.  Beautiful weather again today. I have a half a bucket of trim waiting for me to put in the freezer. I am so putting off making hash. ha ha
Nice Pics Umbra!




I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 22, 2018)

Got me a lawyer, now I just gots to get through the next 36 hours.  Preliminary interview went well now lets see how he does in front of a judge.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 22, 2018)

*crosses fingers*


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hey Nick - I think the winds of change are in the air. My nephew got busted with a half pound of smoke in Florida last summer(he was dealing it). I thought he was going to be locked up for sure. Found out yesterday he was just given probation. In the olden days when I was a young fogey, that would’ve been a life sentence. Hope you have the same good outcome. Take care.


----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2018)

Goes back about 15 years, a friend of mine had 2 plants on his farm in NJ. He didn't go to jail, but he had to plead guilty to Manufacturing a controlled substance. He got 5 years probation and a felony conviction that has followed him ever since.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2018)

It is flat scary out there in some of yalls states.  I remember a pinner joint I got once when visiting a relative in a non legal state. I had to beg him for it and when i got to smoke it was all paper I think. Trying to send meds to states like that is dangerous. Please let us all have the same legal laws.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2018)

Making a bit of oil for me......woohoo, 2 ounces Northern lights # 5 and 1 ounce Pennytine! Tonight it will be blissful sleep. Good to have harvest over, i think i might be a nicer person now. we can hope. lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 22, 2018)

Congrats Rose!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 22, 2018)

Good to hear,  Rose. I hope the cure goes well


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 23, 2018)

Just finished a session at the courthouse.   I think I got a good lawyer.   He thinks it looks good for me.  Thank God for medical weed and the fact everyone knows how it helps cancer patients of which I am one.


----------



## ness (Oct 23, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Rose way to go.  Now, you can sit back and relax.   I still got growing 3 SR's and 1 WI's.  Harvest 2 SR's mother plant. and 1 WI's mother plant.  Smokes real good.  Not, much of a yield but it smokes.  When, I get back from my trip in Dec.  I will be doing two rotations.  Build up a stash.  Nick all the luck in court.  You'll get this guy.  What to do, what to do.  I'm thinking.  Oh K, Keef all ly all ly entreaty.  Getting myself out doors today.  The trees are so bare after Michael.  Keef you have Willa coming at your back door.  Buckle down.   Cheers


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hello OFC

Nick: A common defense for growing more cannabis than is legal is that  you need that much cannabis to make butter, oil, ect for your medical usage.
I am glad that you have a good lawyer and that things might not be as bad as you once thought.  Hang in there. We are pulling for you.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2018)

Good morning all, Seems the country is ready for legalization. They better hurry. Nick, i am so glad things are looking up.
My lambs bread seeds got taken from canada, i am starting to think the universe doesn't want me to have them. ha. I talked with the nice folks and they will resend them once more to this addy then if they get um again, i will have to get a new addy.  They were stopped in my state, not canada. and we both are legal..... go figure. I am tickled they will resend them. 
I am going to go get on the bike and see if i die. lol


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you @Alasgun for your help with my dream seeds, i just know I will get them someday. I appreciate it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2018)

I am about to harvest my tent(starting to see some amber). I think I have a few seeds on some of the lower popcorn buds. none on the bigger, top-of-the-canopy colas. I read a couple of places that this is normal but I have never seen it. I also read that they could be feminized(since there was no male fertilization) or they may be non-viable. at least 2 from my gg4/cdsr x afghani hickstick and at least one on my green crack. these are some interesting plants indeed...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2018)

So maybe a plant hermied and produced pollen and fertilized the lower branches? They would not be feminized seeds. Darn it, wish it worked that way.  If you grew out the seeds they have a higher incidence of hermieing. is that a word? Anyway, they may be viable but you may not want to continue that trait. Where did you get your seeds?


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 23, 2018)

Your welcome!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2018)

I don’t see any male flowers. One plant is from a Blimburn seed that I have cloned 3 times(I think). The other is from a friend that is doing whacky crosses. This is a clone of my first time growing it. Probably not a stable lineage. Some pretty sweet weed though.


----------



## zigggy (Oct 24, 2018)

good morning ofc,,,,have not said that I a while


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2018)

Good morning zigggy!  Good morning all.  I got on the bike, walking on jello now. lets smokeum.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 24, 2018)

Hey Guys, welcome back Ziggy.  I got more sympathy then you can imagine. Used to think 6 month cruises were as bad as it got.  Nope. The pokey is worse.  I dunno what I'll do if I get that option.  Prolly the bracelet but I ain't there yet.  Glad yer out anyway.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 24, 2018)

Hey Olefogey, I have a couple of strains that will occasionally throw a few seeds.  I never let it bother me and I've never found any Nanners.  I just call 'em devine conception.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 24, 2018)

trimming one of the plants up now. turns out it is more than a few seeds. weird. no nanners. even asked my sons buddy if he knocked my daughters up. lol. he says he didn't. not a ton of seeds. mainly in the lower popcorn as i said. i do have some light leaks in my tent because we have cats. 4 of 'em(2 feral). they like to climb the tent. jerks... i don't sell the buds so it is not a big deal but i'm a little disappointed. i'm gonna make some bubble hash out of the trim/popcorn. i guess i need to find a patch kit for the tent and a pair of pliers to remove the cats claws(not really)...


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2018)

Good evening OFC. Another one of those long days at the winery. My BoC F2 is smelling like tootsie rolls. Calyx are swelling and buds are getting big. The Lemon Tree is doing well, but compared to others in the room, dwarfed, lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 24, 2018)

Hey oldfogey, are these grown inside or out? maybe you have a neighbor growin as well?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 25, 2018)

Inside grow. I may have chopped earlier than I should have. Another botched grow. Been a while since I had a good one...


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Guilty as charged !-- 3 days for breaking the no politics rule !-- Is that enough ?-- I guess I owe for that religous joke too ?-- I can do 3 days more days for that  ?-- It would be worth it cause that **** was funny !
Hey Zig !-- How U been girlfriend ?--- As U can see I got in trouble again !-- I'm good at it !-- I'm pretty good at getting high too !


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## ness (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello Folks and good morning.  Looking good up there oldfogey8.  Keef, I lost my first note on the SR-91, does SR mean Sangria?  I forgot.  Over cast looks like rain.  Going to do some raking today.  Get it ready for the burn pile.  But, first a bowl and more coffee.


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2018)

Hey Ness -
- The mom was -SR 91 -- = -- Sangarara Reserve -x- 91 Dragons -- A high class indica outta Peru !
The dad was a -- Mazar-i-Shariff- x- Black Berry Snow Lotus cross -- MZR is a giant indica - the plant long used for Lebonese Blond Hash -- The BBSL is the child of Snow Lotus -- one those super males that improves anything U breed with it !-- He did me right !
U got fire right there girlfriend !-- I think it needs a name ?-- Any ideas ?
We got rain too !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 25, 2018)

thx ness but it isn't looking good from here. seeds aplenty, seeds galore. maybe i do have a male donor around here somewhere...

what do you all do with seedy weed? i am kind of embarassed to even give it away. bubble hash it all?


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2018)

Hey OF -- That sucks !-- U can pick the seed out with a toothpick and it won't be pretty but it'll smoke or make hash -- it's up to U -- U not the 1st and U won't be the last !-- That's why I like my clones -- but they can jam U too !-- I had a Black Rose cross that popped a couple flowers the 3rd time I ran a clone !-- I don't understand it but it happened !-- Throw those seed out !-


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 25, 2018)

i grew up in the 70's so i know how to deal with seeded weed. gotta dig out a double album so i can use it to roll the seeds out of the broken up doobage. lol. it's weird, keef. these plants are clones of female plants i have grown out. i maybe got too confident. i have a green light that i use if i need to do any work in the tent during flower. wondering if i used it too much or maybe using it at all is the issue. i also have a bunch of small cat-claw sized holes in the tent from jerky cats i have and i have a couple of clones with a light on them right next to the tent. maybe the light leak did it. or maybe there is someone around me that is growing outside and i got some of the male pollen on me on one of my walks with my dog and then i spread the pollen in my tent when i was tending to the plants.


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2018)

I've bought weed from dispensaries that have seeds, lol. It happens.


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2018)

I decarbed some weed for cannacaps on a paper plate  and now I can't find it !--- I need me one dem dam dope dogs !-- **** !-- I bet that Little Bastid got it ?--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 25, 2018)

my boy jo the american bulldog enjoys sharing a brownie now and again. he also likes tincture that one of the folks here was kind enough to send me for his aches and pains. i like the tincture too. we go together like peas and carrots...


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2018)

That's another thing U can do with that weed !-- Make edibles !-- I take it as cannacaps that's what I did with my seedy weed !-- Crumbled it up into small pieces when I run it thru that screen wire Callander-- decarb at 240 for half an hour and pack it into gel caps !-- I eat way more weed than I smoke !-- I do like a toke now and then though !
Still haven't found that decarb or a trail where the Bud Thief got to it !--I got caps in my belly and all is well !--
All them Bombs ?-- Wasn't enough amperage coming out the buzzer on the timer to set off the initiator !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 25, 2018)

yep. i only smoke a couple of times a month. i normally just use my trim for making coconut oil cannabutter which i use to make my brownies. i like the extended low key buzz better. i still find it disappointing that my plants went all seedy on my. having some nice buds to share is a point of pride.


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2018)

I can't be trusted with a plate of 'lectric brownies !-- I can't count and 1 might be a dose but what if they just really good brownies and U want another ?-- I been too high before!---- I do better regulating my dose with caps !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 25, 2018)

Funny story about my brownies. I have a buddy of mine 20 brownies and told him I eat a half of one and am good. He and his giftfriend decided to eat one each. He decided it was time to go to bed after laughing his head off while watching CSI. When he got up, there was an empty baggie and no brownies. His girlfriend had eaten the rest of the bag. He said she was catatonic for 3 days. She used to hate me. Now she hopes for me to come visit and bring more brownies...


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2018)

Still haven't found that cap weed !-- I like a dose of caps in the morning with my coffee -- Chase them with a spoon of coconut oil !-- Then a dose mid afternoon-- then a dose an hour or 2 before bed !-- Things are moving along and I should be setting back up soon -- I plan on starting my Indicas-- There's something else I want to do to them -- Then I need some of these high CBD crosses from The OFC-- Half high THC and half high CBD for caps -- That's my jam !--Plus I got some hybrids that need to be sorted out !
Beats dahell outta dying as a morphine junkie !-- I was working on it !-- When I went thru cold turkey I was down to less than a hundred pounds !-- Replaced the morphine with cannacaps and -- I'm up to maybe 170 pounds ! -- Been thinking about some testosterone replacement therapy because I don't move as much as I used to do !-- Testosterone levels drop naturally as we age and really slows U down !-- The risk is that testosterone therapy can cause cancer !-- Then again I am on a anti -cancer drug in the caps ?-- Maybe I can talk a doc into some low thyroid meds or some Ritalin ? -- I need to move more and I'm have plenty to do setting up a new grow !--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 25, 2018)

How long will canna butter stay good in the frig?  Guess what I just found!


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2018)

the BoC F2 that I have is definitely tootsie roll smelling


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 25, 2018)

hey nick - i have cannabutter that is probably a couple of years old and it still smells fine. i make mine with coconut oil though. sealed in a tupperware container. not sure about actual butter cannabutter though.


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2018)

Tootsie Roll ?-- I hate U Umbra !-- I got about half dozen of those BOC seed somewhere ?-- I can't seem to find the container they in !-- 
Go Nick !
I can't be playing with that coconut oil extract -- I get some on my fingers and lick it off !-- clean the spoon several times -- Get oil in my hair -- Got some in my eye !-- Burnt like fire !-- I can make that stuff in the microwave !- The making of it ain't for me!-- Get me way too high !-


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 25, 2018)

Think I'll try some toast!


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2018)

U should Nick !-- Quality control !-- How else U gonna know ?-- 
I said I couldn't find my BOC seed ?-- I had a BOC boy named Hershey !-- So I got children of BOC !-- (GDP-x- BPU)-x- BOC (a Blueberry mom and Chocolate dad !)-- (Nurse Larry- x- BBSL)-x- BOC !--( looking for some new terp combination )-- They burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 26, 2018)

> Inside grow. I may have chopped earlier than I should have. Another botched grow. Been a while since I had a good one...



Me too,  I’ve been trying to grow outside over the summer but that has it’s issues. I got one crop early doing autoflowers  and then tried a second and got a lot of but rot or boys...I’m a bout to start something inside now that the weather is cooling...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 26, 2018)

With me, it seems it is always something. Nute lock out, bugs, bud rot, powdery mildew, caterpillars, now seeds...


----------



## zigggy (Oct 26, 2018)

good morning everyone


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !-- Trying to get my mind right to go vote today !-- I'm put my running shoes on and limber up before I go !-- That dream about that Christine car chasing me around the parking lot after I voted seemed real to me !-- 
I might better do a recon run before I stop to vote !-- Make sure I know more ways out than one !-- Christine shows up they better be careful cause Uncle Keef will climb in that car with them ! 
Weather seems to be clearing up some -- Been raining for what seems like a month !-- A dream might be funny to ya'll but I'm take a blade with me anyway !-- Just in case !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2018)

I see they caught that wannabe bomber !-- From what I could see on the x-ray the only way those things would go off is by accident !-- Did U see his van ?-- I coulda used my massive psychic powers to describe him if they woulda asked !-- Middle aged white man -- Info Wars devotee  -- White Nationalist leanings - drives a van with his motive and inspiration plastered all over it !-- Who woulda ever thunk it ?-- I think I might put off voting until my real drivers license comes in !-- I don't know why but I'm a little apprehensive about the polls this time around !-- I still got an errand to run later so I might do my recon of the polls then !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2018)

I know I got strange phobias from the head injury !-- The scariest thing in the world to me are "Stripper Clowns" !-- I can't be around them!


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 26, 2018)

Can you get cheap glass on Amazon? I need a new pipe


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2018)

Yep !-- Get 2 --


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2018)

Keep eating that canna butter  Nick !-- U need to be on a regular oral dose for awhile !


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2018)

Nick get something with a smaller bowl than this !-- End up smoking on this one all day long !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 26, 2018)

I been having to buy weed to get by, I mean me without a buzz is someone you don't wanna meet but it sure makes me miss mine.  I'm buying brick 'cause its all I can afford and its crap.  I need a good hit of the nurse


----------



## umbra (Oct 26, 2018)

That sux


----------



## ness (Oct 27, 2018)

Keef said:


> Hey Ness -
> - The mom was -SR 91 -- = -- Sangarara Reserve -x- 91 Dragons -- A high class indica outta Peru !
> The dad was a -- Mazar-i-Shariff- x- Black Berry Snow Lotus cross -- MZR is a giant indica - the plant long used for Lebonese Blond Hash -- The BBSL is the child of Snow Lotus -- one those super males that improves anything U breed with it !-- He did me right !
> U got fire right there girlfriend !-- I think it needs a name ?-- Any ideas ?
> We got rain too !



Good morning Keef thank you for the information.  I wrote it down.  The White Indica has a punch to it too.  Can't think of a name for SR's.  Dragon's Blood.  Dragon's tooth.  Hope you have a peasant day.  Time for my first bowl of the day.  Cheers


----------



## ness (Oct 27, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Mellow day ahead.  Wake and Bake.  cheers


----------



## umbra (Oct 27, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Off to work


----------



## zigggy (Oct 27, 2018)

good morning ofc ,,,,life is getting back to normal ,,,tea and a joint indeed a good morning


----------



## zigggy (Oct 27, 2018)

good morning mr keef


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- Getting old sucks !-- Not moving so good yet !
Good to have U back Zig !--
Ness -- That WI-X-BBSL will work for U !-- It's easy to grow -- Easy to clone and she can be a heavy producer !-- Quality ?-- She does smoke nice and is plenty potent !-- WI-X-BBSL ==
(The White - x-Nepal Indica)- x Black Berry Snow Lotus--


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2018)

Good morning all,
yes it is so nice to have you back zigggy.  A pretty morning here in the northwest.  
Nick do you still have seeds?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 27, 2018)

Good morning everyone.  Its nasty and cold out this morning, great day for napping in front of the fire, or at least Harley  thinks so.  Rose, my drying room floor is covred with seeds but I don't think I am going to grow any out.  As for my good seeds,  thy got 'em all.


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2018)

Nick when U ready I would bet you'll have seed !-- I just started sending some out yesterday !--- Heads up Gloman !-- U gonna need a bigger grow room !--- 2 Weeks or so I'll get some more out !-- Was it Grandpa or someone else say the want some ?-- I got some for Bud I'll be tossing over that northern border but I'll get with U about them first Bud !--If U guys gonna send me a PM let me know cause I have had problems accessing my PMs--


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 27, 2018)

Good  Morning You Awesome people!

I am alive!!  
I had not been feeling well enough to even post anything lately.

I was in a newly opened smoke shop a couple months ago looking for a new pipe.   I told the Lady I wanted something that was easy to clean.  She directed me to a section of the store called "Silicon Valley".  There were silicon pipes with  many colors and color schemes. Some camo, some tie dye hippie 60s colors that I liked.  They are bendable flexible pipes and bongs with glass bowls. I was told these are the best selling pipes and bongs in the store.  These types of pipes and bongs are new to me.  I guess I don't get out much. ha ha   I asked what makes these so easy to clean.  She explained that when they get dirty you pop the glass bowl out and clean it with alcohol.  Then you put the pipe in the freezer for about an hour.   The tar in the pipe then hardens.  The pipe is flexible so when you take it out you bend it and twist it so the now frozen hard tar breaks apart and falls out of the pipe. Pipe cleaning will never be the same.




I have to get outside and enjoy this day as much as I can.  Yosemite sounds like a good drive today.  It is about 60 miles from me.

Have a GREAT day!


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2018)

Burnin 1 --Momma said some days just bees that way !-- Flexible pipes ?-- That would work for me !- I have had more than one glass pipe hit the floor and they don't bounce so well !


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 27, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=silicone...ix=silicone+pipes,aps,349&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_14


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2018)

Those are very cool burnin, i wondered where you were, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm not to worried about seed right now  I'm just spoiled 'cause my stuff was better'n anything around here and most of the decent weed is going for 4bills a z.  Its enough to make ya start growing


----------



## umbra (Oct 27, 2018)

I heard a ton of very good outdoor in your neck of the woods for $75z


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2018)

i was wondering about a hook up there too Umbra.  I will look for some new seeds, you aren't ready to start up are you Nick?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 27, 2018)

Oh no. I ain't ready to start up again.  They left me afunctional light and all my growing media, ammendments and such.  It'll be a while before I pull that switch.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 28, 2018)

Hangin out at Tomales Bay with the fambam this weekend...bonfires and doobs and bluetooth tunes...a little chill weather too is nice...


----------



## zigggy (Oct 28, 2018)

good morning ofc,,,thanks rosebud,,,,cold here this morning 55,,,yall have a good day


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 28, 2018)

Good morning folks. Here are some seeded bud pics. Not as seedy as the popcorn buds but still...

Top pic - Green Crack
Bottom pic - Wagman weed(GG4/CDSRxHickstick)


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 28, 2018)

Good morning everyone.  Cold and wet here, I guess winter finally arriving.  What happened to the Amazon link?  I was using that thing religiously


----------



## KSL (Oct 28, 2018)

Mornin' OFC 

My daughter and I made a snowman this morning  

It's a strange sight, we've still got tomatoes on our plants and now a snowman standing next to them lol

Waking up to several inches sucks when you know you've gotta work outside all week but I'll admit the excitement a little kid gets takes some of the sting out of it.

Have a good one, enjoy the chilly, snowless weather while it lasts


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2018)

Afternoon OFC !
Making some progress !-- My nephew that replaced my car engine was over this weekend and I sent him home with one of my box --pump-- light aero systems and some seed !
I been upset since I shut the grow down !-- I'm talk him through getting some plants up and sexed so I can start off with clones instead of starting from scratch !-- So I guess I'm about to have a grow again although it's a long way from here !-- I may end up there anyway !-- 
Nice budage there OF !
KSL in da house !-- Snowman ?-- It's in the 90s here !


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2018)

E -- Plurabus-- Unum !--
From - Many --One !
I saw it on the news and found the concept worth sharing !-- Seems like I've seen that somewhere before ?
-- Yes !-- I might be a little high but it is a noble idea !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 28, 2018)

In my case, it is usually ‘from one many’  last few grows(many) were from clones(one).


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2018)

OF -- I know that's  true when it comes to cloning !-- I ran a White Widow cloning from clones for about 4 1/2 years before I messed up and lost her ! 
That was good weed !--I might need me some more Widow ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2018)

Neighborhood Bad Boy !--
U can tell from the mayonnaise in his ear !
He got loose yesterday and I had to run him down !--
Lil' Bastid !


----------



## zigggy (Oct 29, 2018)

good morning guys,,,,,i missed this place,,,strong tea,,youtube and good weed,,,,life is good again


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 29, 2018)

Good Morning everyone!  Cold and drizzling outside this morning,  warm and toasty inside.  Time for my morning bowl.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2018)

Good morning, well the harvest is all put to bed so i am cleaning up this dusty and dirty house.  All those cute house plants had to come in, and they were dirty... 
So, coffee is good, pot is good, life is good.  I think i will try to be productive today, i didn't nothing all weekend.  Lets smoke peeps.


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2018)

Afternoon OFC  !--- Twist it up just to burn it down !-- I got high a little lost this morning !
- I'm not doing anything !-- Nothing to see here !- Move along !-- Don't look Ethyl !--


----------



## ness (Oct 29, 2018)

Afternoon OFC.


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey Ness !-- 
I'm looking at a place in East Texas !-- Not much to it and it flooded during hurricane Harvey !-- It has a mobile home on it that has the inside stripped down to the studs to mediate the mold from the flood !-- Anyway what I'm seeing is a rolling pot farm !-- It would not be hard or that expensive to turn the gutted mobile home into a nice grow !-- I get me a RV to live in !-- Another flood coming ?-- I hook my **** up and drag it dahell outta there ?-- It maybe a spring board to a bigger nicer safer place ?-- Just rolling it around to get the feel of it !-- Not much there but it has potential ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 29, 2018)

Just filled out my ballot and will put it in the mail tomorrow...


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2018)

I could get on my soap box and dive off into a rant ?-- I may not have a religous bone in my body but if anyone ask in the next week or so ?-- I'm Jewish !-- Why is it that white men aren't called terrorist ? -- I'm not sure how much more of this Great Again we can take ?

Do I need to do 3 days of pendants for that ?-- I'm just fine with being punished for speaking the truth !

Edit :-- I'm the one who is really funding that immigrant caravan !-- Where's my bomb ?


----------



## umbra (Oct 30, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Oct 30, 2018)

Good day yall


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 30, 2018)

Good morning ofc...back home and got chores to do...one of which is to go thru my bag-o-seeds and pop something...
Indoor in coco chips is all I know at this point...leanin towards something indica...I don’t even remember what I got...
Have a great day y’all...don’t forget to vote, Election Day is one week out...


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Good Morning 

I am looking for a closer dispensary that sells clones from Dark Heart Nurseries.  Lot's of new strains out.  I guess Dark Heart is owned by Humboldt Seed Company which explains a lot.  Whenever Humboldt has a new strain I see it offered as a clone by Dark Heart.  When I look at some of these strains I get hungry. lol   Blueberry Muffin, Pineapple Upside Down Cake,  Strawberry Cheesecake, ect. ha ha

Have a GREAT day guys!


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 30, 2018)

Going on a quest for a new pipe today.  The popo busted all my glass and I am kinda spoiled.  I do a lot of doobies but I like my pipe too but it has to be glass.


----------



## ness (Oct 30, 2018)

Keef said:


> Hey Ness !--
> I'm looking at a place in East Texas !-- Not much to it and it flooded during hurricane Harvey !-- It has a mobile home on it that has the inside stripped down to the studs to mediate the mold from the flood !-- Anyway what I'm seeing is a rolling pot farm !-- It would not be hard or that expensive to turn the gutted mobile home into a nice grow !-- I get me a RV to live in !-- Another flood coming ?-- I hook my **** up and drag it dahell outta there ?-- It maybe a spring board to a bigger nicer safer place ?-- Just rolling it around to get the feel of it !-- Not much there but it has potential ?



lol, Keef.  Now that sound like a plan.  It came to mind about the name for SR-91.  How about Snow Dragon 91, Snow Berry Dragon 91.  Oh, I don't know.  Filling my bowl and going to get a cola drink.  Afternoon OFC


----------



## ness (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello Nick, I to am hunting for a new glass pipe, Mine broke.  A little 6" water pipe.   I don't remember were I here about these new pipes sila or something pipes.  It's got a glass bowl.  And, when it get dirt, you throw it in the frizz. after a while you just shack the resin out.  I'm going to be looking into one of those pipes.   Have a good evening Nick.


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2018)

Afternoon OFC !-- I got distracted !-- Time to sit down and take a break !
Ness -- Right now U the only one in da world growing that SR91 cross !-- The Gloman got some on the way and I kept a few !-- I been worried about the Gloman !-- I sent him a text yesterday and haven't heard back !-- Right at the end of harvest season too !-- I hope he didn't have that visit like they did to Nick !
I apologize for my outburst yesterday !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 30, 2018)

Got all my chores done and just rolled a fattie...anybody care to join me?
Gonna burn this one and go play my new geetar!!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2018)

What up RE !-- I'm already ahead of U !-- Hot out today !-- Maybe low 90s ?-- Having some afternoon coffee with a dose of caps !-- Haven't got much done today and it's not bothering me a bit !--


----------



## umbra (Oct 30, 2018)

Home early, lol. I like glass pipes too


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2018)

Only problem I have with glass pipes is that they don't bounce for **** on a concrete floor !-- I'm on my last glass pipe now !-- One slip and I need new pipes!-- I try to buy 2 of the same kind -- The one I got now just too big a bowl !---Fill it up and U forget what was in it by the time U finish it !--- I like a little finger sized bowl !-- Little shorty glass pipe with a little finger size bowl-- and a carburetor hole !-- 2 so I can put one in some alcohol ( with some coarse salt )-- I like a clean pipe but don't clean this one often enough !


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2018)

Smoked pulled pork sandwich and some cannacaps will get U there !-- I hate to brag ( means I'm going to !)-- I injected that boneless pork shoulder roast with brine and brined it 12 hours in the fridge -- Smoked it for about 6 hours at 250 degrees in my electric smoker - Then wrapped it in a crutch ( parchment paper)-- Turnt it down to about 200 for another 12 hours !-- Is it any good ?-- Come on now !-- U got the right rub that make a good crust ?- I can burn some meat !-- Rose talked me into getting some of them bigass chickens I found when I get settled  !-- Gloman asked what would I do with 25 lb chickens ?-- I figure something out !

Keef's Wine - Weed and BBQ ?-- I wish !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey all, I am still alive and still growing little bit O weed  ...  here's four two Papaya and two Girl scout cookies. Just chopped and put into 3gal pots..
Keef pulled pork sounds good to me..Right now)


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 30, 2018)

Back from the store! This new phone is giving me issues with the camera.   Got 2 new  pipes


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 30, 2018)

Loves me some pulled pork


----------



## mrcane (Oct 30, 2018)

Sounds like a great trip into town Nick. New phone, might die before I figure out how the one I have works .
Let's break in one of those new pipes you have there...I'm puffin on some Dutch Treat this evening "earthy flavor and smell, little on the uppedy high...


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2018)

Cane in da house !-- 
I do the sauce on the side Nick !-- Some things like ribs I do with the sauce carmelized on the meat !-- I need to make a list and hit the spice Isle!-- Outta spices for my rub and sauce now !-- Crawfish season be here early March ?-- Love me some mud bugs !--Or a big pot of boiled shrimp !-- U got to get high maybe have a  drink and listen to some music while U cook !-- I think it is the law most places ?-- I know it was in Louisiana !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2018)

Homemade beer on tap ?- wine ? -- Some dank ?-- shrimp -and or crawfish - little  potatoes -- Half ears of corn onion and garlic boiling away in a pot !-- Maybe put some Cajun blues on like Tab Benoit !-- Let the Good times roll !--


----------



## mrcane (Oct 30, 2018)

you are making me hungry bud ...Sure miss that Louisiana food .YaaaaaHooo!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2018)

Breaux Bridge Louisiana !-- Several crawfish farms and they ship live crawfish ---They will be good and big !--- They also sell frozen tail meat !-- 
The seasoning packages and all !-- Maybe even Boudin ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2018)

Coconut Fried Shrimp with Pina Colada tarter sauce !-- The shrimp are crusted with coconut flakes !-- U know U want some !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 30, 2018)

Yep I want some but I having ribs country style, taters and carrots yep  think that it will be real soon!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2018)

Root beer float and I am full !-- Pulled park sandwich and a root beer float -- I'm good !-- Maybe another toke or 2 but I feel those caps coming on!-- Hang on !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm thinking after things settle down I be getting a motor home.  I really miss being on the road. Probably the same reason I was a sailor.


----------



## Keef (Oct 30, 2018)

Nick --Sounds to me like U need a houseboat with a grow barge attached !-- U could roam from Mexico to Florida on the Inter coastal waterway--- Up and down the Mississippi River !-- I have given that a thought myself !-- I just committed to seeing if I can get in on the ground floor of the legal weed biz in Texas !-- I'm not real picky where I land with this move --- All goes well I'll be growing in a warehouse somewhere else after that !-- U never know unless U try !-- I'm see if I can't work a deal to run the grow end of a pharmacy-- as a partner ! -- I put a lot of work into learning what I do know about weed !-- It ain't near everything there is to know but it's more than most knows that don't hang out with us ?-- Plus if there's something I don't know ?-- I knows some people !


----------



## umbra (Oct 30, 2018)

At 6 weeks and looking pretty good


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 30, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 31, 2018)

Nick, we bought a 10 year old motorhome with about 40k miles on it. In 2015, we took a trip around the perimeter of the country...2 months on the road...we had a blast and I’m about ready for another round...this time a little more of the interior...it’s not a bad way to go but might be tough to have a grow and ya gotta be careful crossing certain borders until weed get legalized country wide...of course you know all that...there is a lot to see and do out there...


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2018)

Morning O.F.C!-- Ugh !-- I remember when I hurt that !-- It's dark !-- I need coffee !-- Where my pipe ?
I seen enough places for now !-- What I got in mind is growing the dankest weed I possibly can !-- I'd like to try my hand at that little commercial grow but that or a hidden little private grow -- Either way I wanna see what I can do with this plant ! ---It's enough of a purpose  for me !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 31, 2018)

Morning OFC have a bowl going and tea for me...  What's up bud you have no grow going


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2018)

Me Cane ?
I'm in the midst of a divorce got the grow boxed up !-- Looking for a new place to be -- I need to get lost in the grow again !-- We putting the beach house back together and polishing things up !-- I'll get a little place when we sell this house but I had to shut the grow down !-- I got my seed I bred and I'll be back !-- It really was time to shut this experimental grow down anyway -- I wanted to breed me something of my own to grow !-- I got what I need now for a real grow !
Nick got the law dog visit !-- Cleaned him out and smashed his gear !
Gloman got me worried !-- I can usually get in touch with him but he went dark !-- Right after harvest too !-- Hope he's O.K. !-- He should be receiving a sack of seed any day now !-- I hope they didn't catch the seed or that guy at that return address in big trouble !-- I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed but I don't put my 411 on a package like that !


----------



## mrcane (Oct 31, 2018)

Man lots of shi* been going on. Sorry about your divorce.. I thought that Nick was in a legal state? Gotta get ready to head to Tai Chi Y'all have a wonderful day


----------



## ness (Oct 31, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Getting ready to venture into the backyard.  Smoking on SR-91 with coffee in hand.  Have a good day OFC. cheers.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi Ness, long time no see ..hope that you are doing well....


----------



## zigggy (Oct 31, 2018)

good morning happy hump day


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey Ness !-- That SR doing U right ?
Miss Zig !-- Were U anywhere near the hurricane ?
Cane --It's been a happening year so far for sure !
I spent the last 5 years in the trenches during prohibition growing under threat jail-- Texas gonna loosen up the mmj law after the 1st of the year !-- The squeaky wheel gets the grease so Other Keef got high and dropped a dime to all the pro legalization Organizations he could find in Texas on the OFC !-- I even went into the local NORML office and introduced them to Keef and the OFC and told them what we could do !-- They were still stunned when I ducked out !-- 
If I can keep myass outta jail until the law changes it will be a miracle !-- It's probably a good time to shut down !-- Soon as things settle down some I'm set Other Keef up a new e-mail addy and we gonna start networking the Texas mmj grow scene !-- If there's not a Texas grow scene ?-- Then we'll start one !--
I'm itching to get back to it !-- I just about got my Indicas where I want them !-- Maybe 2 more generations if I have time !--8 week (56 day) finishers --They mostly just "Hammers" with no fancy terp profiles !--Then those hybrids !-- I got fruit and other flavors to figure out !
Already got some !-- Sitting on a sack of blueberry seed with a chocolate dad !--
Not so sure I'm up to messing with sativas !-- It's just the economics of the thing !-- U can crank out 60 day finishers lots faster than long finishing sativas and they worth the same !
More coffee and I might better back off the pipe ?--Dam I can ramble !


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Good Morning OFC

Going outside to harvest my last plant today.   I planted that zkittlez in mid July I think. It seemed to take forever to finish. More trimming ahead.. ugh,  That plant only grew about 4 feet tall.  oh well  they can't all grow to be monster plants.  ha ha    Going to roll up some Blackberry Fire and have my first toke of the day.  Only one month into curing and it is very nice so far.

Keef:  While the Texas Republican Pary platform supports Medical Cannabis and the Texas Democratic Party supports full legalization most of your incumbent politicians support neither.  I hope the people of Texas throw those politicians out. Lies and ** by them cannot work forever.  I hope.

Umbra: Nice pics!   ty for sharing

Nick: That reminds me of the old Who song "Going Mobile".  







Have a good day OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 31, 2018)

I been hard at the pipe this morning.  It has been one of those rare 70 degree days so I have been enjoying my porch.  Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 31, 2018)

When I first joined the forum I lived in a custom 4season camper and grew 3 plants at a time while traveling.  I used to buy a 100 bucks worth of fuel and when I got to a 1/4 tank I found a campground to stay in for a month.  Kept me and Harley active for years


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2018)

Burnin 1 -- Keep your eye out for those stripper clowns !-- They evil !
Didn't take me long to vote -- I did pretty much what U described !-- They state government is outta step with the citizens !-- Probably got 60% favoring right out legalization and another 20 % say MMJ only !-- I'm not sure they can resist that kind of pressure !-- Governor "Wheels " will do what he can to keep a vote from coming to the floor !-- We don't need a statewide referendum-- We got a mmj law that helps no one -- Says the doctor has to prescribe it and the doc can't do that legally with schedule 1 !-- All they gotta do is amend that law and open it up to more diagnoses!-- I can work with a mmj law only !-- I almost hope that's the way they go !-- It would be the path of least resistance !-- We could work on recreational later !-- I know I'm be heart broken if they do nothing !-- That might be enough for me to go to another state !-- We'll know something soon enough !
If Louisiana open up some kind of legal weed ?-- I could go back to the swamp ?--


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2018)

Burning, 1 of my newest strains is cookie cube, girl scout cookies, the forum cut, bred to zkittles cubed. Very tasty to say the least, and the biggest yielder of everything in flower.


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2018)

I saw the pics Umbra !-- I hate U so very- very much !-- Make me so jealous !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 31, 2018)

I like the buzz I get from edibles more than smoking or vaping. I thought this was an interesting article maybe explaining why they are different. Made a batch of brownies from my new crop today so I got to wondering why I like the brownies and why I can’t go thru them all that fast even though I give away probably 3/4’s of what I bake... 

http://profofpot.com/11-hydroxy-tetrahydrocannabinol-potency-edibles/


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2018)

I hear U OF !--Decarbed weed packed into empty gel caps is my game !-- Article makes sense !-- I just like keeping a gentle glow working !-- Dose of caps 3 times a day !-- I think I filled that pipe up yesterday ?-- Still half full !-- When I'm on a steady diet of caps I just don't smoke that much !-- I do like a couple tokes in the morning !

I should run down to the weed store and buy me some that zkittles or whatever ya'll call it !-- Do some clone shopping while I'll there !-- Pick up some treats and stuff !-- Nevermind !-- I was just dreaming !-- We don't have weed pharmacies in Texas !
Where's Rose ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 31, 2018)

I am thinking I might need to get a portable vaping device, Keef. Smoking isn’t good for us. While looking for this article I found one saying vaping was not only better than smoking but also more economical. Between you, me and the lamppost though, I still like to take a drag off a joint or a nice bong hit though...


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2018)

I got one those dry herb vape pens that runs off an e-cig battery !-- I don't like it !-- I know the young will probably be all over those hash oil cartridges !--I've had a couple myself !-- About 70 % THC  -- It don't take much !--I plan on filling plenty with that Rosen Press oil !--- Seems us old Farts tend to like smoking some flowers on occasion ?-- Hash oil carts ?-- I'm have to run me down some more !-- I kinda like dat **** !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm still mulling over the feasibility of my concept for "Liquid Weed "-- Half strength hash oil cartridges !-- Should be a little stronger toke for toke than the mother weed it's made from !-- I know the numbers and will conceded that hash oil made from weed is gonna be worth less than the weed it's made from --Talking about bud here !-- So people make it from trim !-- Liquid Weed made from bud and trim may make it more competitive in value ?-- Notice how I'm trying to find a way around the trim process ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 31, 2018)

I had a DVinci vaporizer for a while. My son decided he liked it so I gave it to him. Didn’t like vaping thru it but maybe new tech might be different. Prolly not but I may have to give it a go. 

My older son hooked me up with a dab in once. Probably the 70% or so type of thing you are talking about. Yikes! Too much buzz for me...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 31, 2018)

I used a lot of bud from this last grow for bubble hash (failed pretty hard at that) then cannabutter because seeds do not impress anyone in a bud and my poor plants went to seed on me. The buds smoke nice but I am frankly embarrassed that I failed on this grow so hard. These buds would have been good for your liquid weed product...


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2018)

OF -- The e-cig hash oil carts are too potent !-- Anymore than about 2 good tokes is a waste !-- If I'm not wrong they are a type of vaping ?-- Probably easier on your lungs than smoking flowers ?-- Cut that hash oil in half with some "E-J Mix" or comparable carrier might be more along the lines for social smoking !-- That hash oil make U a drooling idiot but I like the concept of a vape pen !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 31, 2018)

Just had a visit from the PoPo.  They picked tonight to deicde I might be missing my phone so they thought they would return it.


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2018)

How kind of them !-- Bastids!


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2018)

Hope you weren't smoking weed


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 31, 2018)

Actually I finished my pipe bout. 30 minutes before.!  Fortunately he didn't come in.   That phone had 997 photos documenting every grow I had since 2016


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2018)

If they gave it back, then they aren't going to use it against you.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 31, 2018)

yeah,  I guess.  Sad when you think of it.  My phonebook/contacts list only had 15 numbers.  Weren't much intel in there.


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- It's dark !-- Weather cooled off !- Got down to the high 60s last night !-- Think I'll go to the gun show this weekend and pick up some more bullets for my SKS --Saw a poll that said 80% are afraid there may be violence after the election !-- Better safe than sorry !--The SKS is  not really an aiming gun anymore !-- It's for spraying and praying !--U start straight stripping 30 round mags U can go thru lots of bullets real fast !--Maybe a couple boxes of 12 gauge shotgun shells for my "Street Sweeper" ?--  If I land in the country I may start hunting again some !-- I can't hunt legally with what I got !-- They ain't hunting guns !-- They just for home defense ---I'm thinking maybe a replica Hawkin 30 caliber black power rifle ?-- Something I won't start modifying !--
Anyway -- Wake and Bake !-- Weed ain't smoking itself !-- Do your duty OFC !
Anybody seen my lighter or do I have to get another one out ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 1, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Nov 1, 2018)

good morning OFC,,,sounds like you got legal troubles  nick,,,,,sorry for that ,,,get a good laywer and pay that fucker in cash (they like cash)I hate lawyers but if not for a good lawyer I would still be locked up ,,,good luck to ya


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2018)

Lawyers - Guns and Money ?- Right wrong or indifferent ?- It's just the nature of the beast !-- 
I was watching the news about a new FDA approved drug derived from weed !-- I'm confused !--Is weed  Schedule 1 or is it ain't ?


----------



## Budlight (Nov 1, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Going on a quest for a new pipe today.  The popo busted all my glass and I am kinda spoiled.  I do a lot of doobies but I like my pipe too but it has to be glass.


 That really sucks what a bunch of dirty buggers hopefully you’ll find something nice nick When I’m looking for a nice glass piece I can never find what I want but when I’m not looking for one is when I usually find the one I like


----------



## Budlight (Nov 1, 2018)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2018)

Hey Bud !
I'm worried about the Gloman too !-- He had just put up that big harvest and then went dark !-- I sent him a text a couple days ago and heard nothing back !-- I hope he ain't in jail !


----------



## Budlight (Nov 1, 2018)

Good morning Keef  that’s not good I sure hope he’s OK that’s no place for  anyone


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 1, 2018)

Morning fellow ole farts.  I gots my problems all right Ziggy but I got me a good lawyer I think and I paid him a lotta cash.  I'm kinda wondering about Glo myself.  You can't trust anyone thee days.  Hope he's ok


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 1, 2018)

Bud, I knows whatcha talking about.  I had a pretty nice collection of glass and of all of it I smoked outta maybe 3 pieces.  I like the looks of a lot of glass but only like smoking outta a few pieces.


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2018)

I used to call it Croptober but maybe it's more like "Coptober" ?


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Good Morning OFC

Nick: I am sure the Police gave you your phone back after they imaged it sorry to say.
Keef:  I have no doubts we will have blood in the streets at some point. This  nation has not been this divided since the civil war. 
Fogey: Don't stress too much. I am sure we all have had not so perfect grows. It happens. Yes according to my Dr vaping is a better way to go as far as getting high. More THC is inhaled and not burned up from putting fire to it. Those portable vape pens are pretty discrete.  The re-fills cost around 50$ in dispensaries though.  I wish I could make refills for those. I don't currently use a portable vape pen for that reason.

  Damn it is cold outside..brrrr… in the low to mid 60s.

Take care guys.


----------



## zigggy (Nov 1, 2018)

hey guys need a little help ,,,the format seems different ,,not sure how to send a pm,,any help would be great thanks ,,,zig


----------



## zigggy (Nov 1, 2018)

I just saw a funny weather report that showed the weather above Canada ,,,report said cloudy ,,it was a large cloud of mariujana smoke,,,


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2018)

Burnin1 -- Making the e-cig cartridges is a skill I'll have to master !-- Umbra knows all about it and does it !- I understand the process but haven't done it yet !-- It's Rosen Press oil with a little terps or something to thin it !-- There is another way !-- It won't be as strong but hash oil is too potent anyway !-- Look up EJ Mix !-- There's several brands that do the same thing !-- U will never get enough THC to dissolve into Vegetable Glycerin or Propylene Glycol to get a fly high !-(that's the 2 bases they use in nicotine e-cigs)- That EJ Mix doesn't try to dissolve the THC -- It suspends it in solution !-- Take a look maybe it'll work for U maybe not ?
Zig my phone is small and my fingers big so I have trouble getting into my PMs.


----------



## ness (Nov 1, 2018)

mrcane said:


> Hi Ness, long time no see ..hope that you are doing well....


Hello mrcane.  Yep still learning to grow.  And, smoking with the OFC.  I have been good, Holliday's coming up.  Stress will come Knocking.  Going to kick it to the curb this year.  I'm planning a trip up to NH this Xmas and New Year.  Going to have a blast with grandchildren.  And, on great grandson.  He's 3.  Wishing for a good one.  It's good to see you.  Lighting a bowl with fruit drink.   cheers


----------



## ness (Nov 1, 2018)

Evening OFC.  Day has been long and didn't get much done.  Will be enjoy some football tonight.   Have a good evening OFC.


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2018)

Ya'll be careful out there tonight !-- Nights like this the Roo-Ga- Roo hunts !


----------



## umbra (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## St_Nick (Nov 2, 2018)

I've got hailstones the size of golf balls hitting the house.  Crazy its 63 degrees


----------



## ness (Nov 2, 2018)

Morning OFC.  What's happening?  Gray sky out this morning.  Must be in the high 60's.   Smoking on some WI x BBSL's.  Keef what do you think of the name of SR91 be named Snow Dragon 91.  I'll be seeing Snow this winter.  I'll send some South.  Rose mite have seen Snow already.  Were are you Rose?  Hope to see you soon.  Nick hope there was no damage to the house or cars.  Time to brew another pot of coffee.  And, I'll be going out in the yard this morning.   Have a peaceful day, OFC.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 2, 2018)

morning folks. hope all is swell. i am trying to figure out the proper dosing on a new batch of cannabuttah(i live in massachusetts so that is how it is pronounced). it is weaker than my usual. this morning i am trying an 8 gram brownie which is about 3 grams of buttah. usually a good dose is about a 3 gram brownie. i may be flying higher than a kite in about an hour or i might be feeling more ornery about my batch of buttah. might need to supplement this batch with a few grams of 120 mesh bubble hash that i have. probably the best use for that suff anyway...

take care,
of8


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Nov 2, 2018)

off to a late start ,,,good afternoon


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 2, 2018)

Good morning friends

7:30am and 68 degrees.. it may get warm today.

Time for some coffee





and some cannabis





Have a great day guys!


----------



## Budlight (Nov 2, 2018)

morning everyone


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!--- I know I'm late !-- Down in the face some from the pressure change when the front came thru --
Ness -- That WI-X-BBSL is a good one!-- I hope U got some cuttings rooted !--


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi peeps, well our internet has been iffy for almost all of October. I am kinda sick of the people being here and not being able to fix it.
So before it goes out, just want to say hi to everyone.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 2, 2018)

What up y'all?
Broke my phone almost a week ago and just got it back.
Repairs cost more than the dang phone!
Oh well, its done and I'm back in business.

Keef
That pkg got here just fine. THANKS!
That aught to keep me going for a long time!
Soon as the holidays are over I'm get another light.
I saw where they make led's to work in a T-5 fixture.  That may be a good option if I can find a 6 tube fixture on the cheep.
Still waiting on colder weather to make the bubble hash. I need my freezer space back to concentrate this pear wine. Since I have plenty more pears I'm gonna concentrate it then add more pears to it and age it to give it more flavor.
I'm thinking of using corn syrup instead of white sugar in a batch to see if it makes a diff.


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2018)

Gloman in da house !-- Glad U OK Cuz !-- I just knew U were in jail !-- The battery in my phone is swollen and my phone came apart -- I super glued it back together !-- It ain't lasting much longer !-
Just took my second dose of caps a large dose !-- That's what I like about my caps -- If the trim is weaker U just take more caps!-- If it is strong U take less !-- Was outta coconut oil so I chased the caps with a tablespoon vegetable oil !-- Not the tastiest but it do the job !-- 
Rose I promise to be good till U get back !-- I know the Hemp Goddess be watching and I know better than to make her mad !-- She drop kick me right outta here !
So I be on good behavior !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 2, 2018)

Umbra
I'm told fulvic acid applied by folier spraying will allow the plant to continue photosynthesis in low light situations.
My question is, if you apply it during the flowering cycle, will it also trigger the plant to go back into veg?


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2018)

No it makes the buds rock hard, it doesn't need to be foliar sprayed either, regular waterings work fine


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm listening !-- This dog ain't too old to learn new tricks !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 2, 2018)

Cool! Thanks.


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm melting !-- Why I have to get so high ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2018)

U know about Nick getting busted ?-- In the end it may pay off for him !-- The laws change and everybody and thier mother starts talking about they been growing for ever with not a shred of proof ?-- Nick got official documentation that he a pot farmer !-- Like a resume should he ever consider becoming a grow master for a commercial set up ?-- They need anymore proof they can always check out his work here !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 2, 2018)

Hey Guys.  Spent my day re-wiring a buddys Harley trike.  I ain't done yet.  I swear, if you aren't knowing nothing about building bikes you should leave it to those who do!  This thing is a mess.  I tried patching it up but finally just ripped all the old stuff out and started from scratch.  How does anyone think AC plugs and receptacles make good connectors?  Jeesh.
Keef,  I ain't so sure its gonna pay off.  I'm into this thing for about 6 grand so far and that don't count the $2k worth of lights they trashed or the 7 firearms they took.


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2018)

Nick I was just talking trash !-- There ain't no sunny side to what happened to U !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Hey Guys.  Spent my day re-wiring a buddys Harley trike.  I ain't done yet.  I swear, if you aren't knowing nothing about building bikes you should leave it to those who do!  This thing is a mess.  I tried patching it up but finally just ripped all the old stuff out and started from scratch.  How does anyone think AC plugs and receptacles make good connectors?  Jeesh.
> Keef,  I ain't so sure its gonna pay off.  I'm into this thing for about 6 grand so far and that don't count the $2k worth of lights they trashed or the 7 firearms they took.


I ride British, lol. Lucas, prince of darkness.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 2, 2018)

I had those myself when I was younger.  I built a 650 Bonneville choppa,  Didn't even have a battery.  Just a Zener Diode and you really needed a healthy right leg.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 2, 2018)

Don't worry Keef, I knew whatcha wuz meaning!


----------



## umbra (Nov 3, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> I had those myself when I was younger.  I built a 650 Bonneville choppa,  Didn't even have a battery.  Just a Zener Diode and you really needed a healthy right leg.


I ran a Zener and a Joe Hunt mag on the 68 Bonnie chop I had, and a Zener and a capacitor on a 750 Bonnie, lol.


----------



## zigggy (Nov 3, 2018)

ladies,,,, gentlemen


----------



## thegloman (Nov 3, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
39*F. this morn.  I think it's about time to make bubble hash.


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- I am not liking this growing old **** !-- That's a new pain right there !-- When did I hurt that !-- Young people should be more careful of thier bodies !--- That stuff gonna come back to haunt U as U age ! -- Nothing to do but take a dose of caps !-- Maybe cripple in and make another cup of coffee !-- Couldn't fight my way out a paper bag today !
Where's my pipe !-- Thing is dirty -- Some body needs to clean that pipe !-- Maybe later !-- Where my lighter !


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2018)

I need to shave but I ain't letting that raggedyass hobo I saw in the mirror anywhere near me with a sharp piece of steel !-- Ugh !


----------



## ness (Nov 3, 2018)

Good morning fellow farmers.  Cold and damp out.  At least the sun is shining.  I have a dam stiff neck.  Dogs are taking care of for the morning.  Plant are doing OK.  And football awaits.  Easy day.  Have a good one.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi peeps,
Keef, there is a big opportunity for you when you get set up in treating kids with autism. If i was younger I would consider it. It has to be done right, organic, tested for strength and how clean it is. It needs to be a full plant extract and color me crazy but it is helping one child and his mother is dying to be an activist for pot in texas and tell everyone she knows. The catch is there isn't anything like we grow there yet. I have my own ideas about thc vs cbds and it isn't what is happening now. 
Ok, computer guy is coming now, need to get the roaches off the desk.


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2018)

We'll know something soon Rose !-- If they don't change the law by about March it will be 2 more years!-- I hope to be set up -- have my girls cut out and be cloning again by spring !-- Maybe spring board from there into the legal side !-- I like my dank but there will be a true need for mmj !-- PTSD -- Pain -- RSO for many ailments such as autism like Rose said !-- I can do Organic !-- Running a live res ?-- I'm pretty close to Organic  already -- From what I see a good misting with "Safe Soap " every 2 weeks will help control or eliminate bugs !-- So no chemicals !-- 4 part rotation can be big as I want it -long as veg can keep up !--- It'll give me and give me a steady supply !-- I got a selection of those high CBD seed ya'll bred !-- As time goes on guide me in what U doing Rose and I'll do it too !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2018)

I did use that "Voodoo Juice "-- as the inoculate to start the beneficial microbes colonies in a new box !-- It's expensive so I'm looking for a work around !-- I was researching Hydro teas and all when it occurred to me there may be an even easier way ?-- I gotta test it but the plan is to put a couple cups of Fox Farm Ocean Forest in a sock and tie it off !-- Drop it in a box of nute water and run the pump awhile !-- Wash those beneficials right into my nute water !-- A couple hours and the box should be "Live " and I can remove the sock of dirt !-- Only one way to see if it will work !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 3, 2018)

Should work fine for ya bro.
You might want to add some worm casings to the sock too.


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2018)

Will do G !-- The microbes do well in my boxes !-- When I ran outta Voodoo Juice I started adding some nute water from a healthy box to a new box !-- I would run a live res longer than a chemical res !-- I was running a whole 2 month bloom cycle without a nute water change !-- It gets kinda tricky so I'm gonna switch to change it out monthly !-- Those beneficials microbes be down there eating the plant waste and tuning it into plant food so stuff builds up slower !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 3, 2018)

one of my cats ate one of my clones. they all know my boy jo the american bulldog is my favorite but really? cats are mean...


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 3, 2018)

I remember one time Harley got jealous and pulled out all my clones and ate them.   I feel for you!


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2018)

I got a question !-- RSO -- frozen weed and alcohol -- quick rinse -fast  filtered ?-- All to avoid getting  water soluable compounds and make the extract higher in THC / CBD -- Rose said something about whole plant extracts -- Is there therapeutic compounds in those water soluable compounds ?-- Anyone ever made some room temp RSO ?
How about soaking the weed at room temperature in the alcohol ?-- The water soluable compound aren't going to hurt anything !-- Maybe increase your volume some !-- The stuff we know is active will be there !--
Any thoughts ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2018)

Didn't see that !-- Cats are the worse !


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 3, 2018)

Right about here it gets smarter then me. R. Simpson was a big proponent of whole plant extract and that process began as a "room temp thing, he also used some crazy solvents id not touch saying they were gone in the end. Well, im sure he made more oil than i ever will but heres where it gets sticky! Everyones makeup isnt the same, some folks react differently to these products. We concluded early on that my wife was alergic to the carbon, the plant matter itself and so much so that it tore her up. Once we learned the frozen method it got better for her but not to the point she'd like. Thats when i started the rosin press project, the thought being a solventless extract would be cleaner yet. Visually the shatters and waxes are a lot cleaner than the very dark oil we produce.
Im all ears, we aint got it all together yet either. I believe all the cannabis compounds are theraputic, just not all of them for everyone? Hope that made sense!

I applaude Roses efforts to reach out to this family!!


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2018)

Makes sense to me Alasgun !-- I didn't think about reactions like that !-- It wouldn't even have to be a true allergy !-- A sensitivity that make the body produce histamines wouldn't be good for U either !-- We got a long ways to go !
I wish U well sounds like U have found a better way for your wife !-- That's something to be proud of Cuz !


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 3, 2018)

Yea, im ole school Keef, weeds weed, all weeds good weed and every body likes weed. Cept that was forty five years ago, before i started working D.O.T jobs and had to give it up.
My daughter just laughs and says "dad things are different now".

Jan 2 ill be retired an able to get some of my own pain gone away! Nen i'll find out.

I got product from four grows to play with in the freezer, hope im a better student than i was way back then?


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2018)

Just got my social security benefits !-- Slipped on a wet floor after 20 years as a surgical assistant and tried to bust the concrete floor with my face !-- Got 3 metal bars in my face and a fist full of screws -- Traumatic Brain Injury - 3 bulged disc in my neck --PTSD - Messed me up but good !-- Spent most of a decade as a legal morphine junkie !--Cold Turkey withdrawals suck !-- - Disability Judge said I could get a job folding clothes and denied my claim !-- I quit the doctors and treat myself these days !-- Just decarbed trim or bud packed in a gel caps and chased with some oil !-- Helps with pain and Keeps me mostly leveled out !-- When I quit taking morphine I was down to a hundred pounds soaking wet!-- I'm back up to a healthy 170 now !--
Sometimes my frustration leaks out some ?


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 3, 2018)

I probably dont know you well enough to mention using them caps as SUPOSITORIES!

Really now, i was reading on another forum about these "oilers" that got it down, so much rso an the rest of a cap full of a carrier oil then putting it you know where! Couple ladies talking about it like their planting Marrigolds!

Hey, were all frustrated sometime. The other day my buddy was talking to me about loosing his patience an i said heck Carl, you know who your talking too? Im the guy who'd love to loose some patients!


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2018)

RSO suppositories?-- There is a recipe but I ain't that sick  !-- I been all around the circle on making caps !- Started by cooking the weed in coconut oil !-- Tried to fill caps -- Kept licking the oil off my fingers and got way too high !-- Just decarb the weed and let my belly do the extraction !-- It's less messy and easier to control dosage !--Since I been on a regular dosage of caps I don't smoke near as much


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 4, 2018)

I know, it’s not Christmas yet but it’s around the corner...


----------



## thegloman (Nov 4, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
We rolled the clocks back last night but my dog didn't get the memo. Barney has an internal clock as accurate as a Timex when it comes to chow time. lol
I don't understand the reasoning behind "daylight savings time". We live in a 24hr society and farmers don't care about time on a clock.


----------



## ness (Nov 4, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  7am.  lol RE.  Nice Xmas tree. 
 of8 I forgot the other day, to tell you I grew up in MA.  What part of MA do you live in.  North, South, East, or West?  I grew up North, East corner of MA on the coast.  The ocean was so much fun.  Well, have a good day OFC.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 4, 2018)

i am in central mass, ness. mrs fogey and i go to hampton or salisbury beach in the summer. nice to be able to drive for 45 mins and be at the beach. water is a bit on the freeeeeeeezinng side but we like to be at the beach.

the fogeys did bong hits of 'not-yet-fully-cured' green crack and watched schitts creek last night. pretty good combo. there is hope for my seedy weed...


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Seedy weed is better than no weed !-- I know where the Fogeys could find a reasonable priced beach house !-- It's nice if U can take the heat !--  I don't think we made it down to freezing last year !-- I  heard we had Snow once !-- Mostly it just stays hot !-- Speaking Spanish would be a plus ! -- U ever lived in a police state ?
We got stationary and mobile border patrol check points !-- They got dogs that'll drop a dime on U for holding !-- All the law dog's got helicopters they bought with thier share of money confiscated under the RICO law !-- They ain't that interested in stopping stuff coming in but they do like catching money going south !-- Still U gotta keep your arrest numbers up so U can justify the new law dog toys !-- Simple possession fills that need !-- Take U to jail and book U for a roach !
Come on down !


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Good morning OFC

Dang Keef, get the hell outta there if you can.  Life is too short. 

Your new grow will be more fun and less stressful I am sure.






Have a GREAT day everyone!


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2018)

Burnin1 -- I get by !-- I figure if I can grow in a situation like this ?-- They best not give me some wiggle room ! -- Seems to me if I don't get caught by the time the law changes I'm be hard to stop !-- Ain't many experienced growers around !-- If it doesn't change in this Congress after the 1st of the year I'm prepared to find friendlier ground !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 4, 2018)

thx keef but i think i will stay away from texas for a bit. jail is not for me. btw-cannabis has been legal for recreational use in massachusetts for almost 3 years. you know how many stores i can go to buy weed? zero. still! damned bureaucraps delaying while they figure out how to make more money for themselves.


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2018)

There's a lot of Texas money sitting on the sidelines waiting for a sign the law will change !-- I'd be happy if they just quit hunting us so hard but I do see opportunity !-- I'm not looking for a place to buy weed !


----------



## umbra (Nov 4, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Legal weed is here in Cali, I NEVER buy weed at a store and I have no interest in being part of the commercial growers I've met.


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2018)

Prohibition is all I've ever known !-- At one time back in the day I supplied 3 dealers so I could get by in a "Grey area " if they would just ease up some-- but --I'm in this situation so why not shoot for a commercial spot ?-- This a big state !
It's not like I'm looking for some other growers to hang out with !-- I kinda got that covered !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 4, 2018)

I bought weed legally once in Amsterdam a few years ago. I didn’t think it was as good as I grow. I will buy something when they finally open a store or 2 here but just because i’d like to buy some legal weed in Massachusetts. And maybe try out someone else’s doobage. I think I have smoked someone else’s grass 1 time in the last 3 years. I don’t really have friends that smoke. Or many friends for that matter...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 4, 2018)

Good morning friends, good to get caught up with all ya all. I do enjoy buying a preroll to taste other things, like Tangie, now I need tangie. ha
Thanks alasgun, sometimes i think, who do i think I am staying awake all night trying to figure out what is best for this little boy. BUT, people are noticing his change in behavior, like his grandparents and teachers... I had no idea it would help autism.  His mother is wanting to go all activist but i say wait until people can get this stuff, not the hemp that didn't work.
Good morning ness, nice to see you. I bet you miss that ocean.  So good to see you guys, i missed each of you.


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2018)

I thought after my head injury that the doctor was complementing me ! -- Telling me I had artistic traits !-- That ain't what he was saying after all !-- Hurt my feelings!


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2018)

I been reviewing my notes and stuff about my Tetraploid project !--- I figure I'm one generation away from a feminized seed run - !-- I'll count on U guys to keep me straight on the feminized seed thing !-- I know there is a lot of resistance to genetically modified stuff !-- This will he 100% weed !-- It can't get loose in the wild and spread !-- It will breed itself out of existence after the first generation !
It's called genetic doubling !-- If my formula is perfect I have a 1 in 1,000 chance of success !-- I was at this for a year starting a group of 50 seed or so every 2 weeks !-- I'm close enough !-- My plan is simply to overwhelm the odds with numbers !-- I'll start 1,000 seed every 2 weeks !-- More than 2 live my formula is too weak!-- U got to take them sprouts to the edge of death and reel them back !-- There is a solution that interfere with the way a cell replicates !-- The DNA replicates itself as a cell begins to divide the trick is to get both sets of DNA into a single cell !-- Only problem is that chemical is a weed killer !-- Getting the right strength into the cells so it does it's magic then leaching it out without killing the plant ain't easy !-- Most heard this **** before !-- If U haven't then look up the story of UBC Chemo and Dr. David Suzuki !-- That process is  what I been  after !
I think I want to use Snow Lotus as the dad !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 4, 2018)

Good afternoon O.F.C. been a beautiful day here in PNW.  
  Hey Ness, Oldfogey,  I also grew up in Mass.  I still go back to visit and fish strippers but you could never drag me away from the rainforests of the P.N.W. 
 Keef buddy good time for you to get the place sold and get the Hell out Texas...
   I'm puffin on some Nurse Larry right now join me if you can !!


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2018)

Cane - I got some original Nurse Larry seed and some F2 also !-- I'll be growing her again !-- but Cuz -- I did stuff and thangs to her !-- I got NL-X-BBSL!-- I got (NL-x- BBSL) - x BB King-- I got (NL-X-BBSL) -x- BOC -- There can be only one !
-
 I never have known any other way than prohibition  !-- If they don't give me some wiggle room after the 1st of the year I might bust a move !-- Oklahoma said OK weed is legal ya'll work it out !-- Not a pretty sight !-- I really don't want to go to the southeast-- They get too many hurricanes and I'm done with hurricanes !-- So I just wait and see !-- I'll have a pretty good idea which way the wind blows after election !-- Right now I need to move some stuff outta the master suite -- I got a power roller -5 gallons of paint and a mess of painter's tape coming in about 2 weeks !-- It'll be after the 1st of the year before I get this place together !-- Maybe longer !--Property values about to spike !- I may do well !--One way or another -- I should be growing again by spring !-- Maybe starting with clones from outta state -- Bred here grown there then Green Santa away !---Coming home ! -- I got plenty to keep me busy !-- There's seed to probably a dozen B.B. King crosses alone !-- Then the BOC crosses !-- I think I'm off the beaten path ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2018)

Gloman !-- How much bubble weight did U get ?-- My guess is somewhere between 12 and 16 OZ !-- Could hit a pound easy but your old one handed self got tired of trimming !

I'll take a bacon cheeseburger made on one those split in half Krispy Kreme donuts for the bun !-- and some spicy fries !-- Not what I'm having !- but sounds good !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 5, 2018)

My youngest little baby girl is having a baby girl of her own!!! This will be my 6th grandchild...we are a prolific bunch I guess... today we found out she’s gonna be a cute little girl and not a rotten little boy...and she has a decent chance of arriving on or near my birthday this spring...


----------



## thegloman (Nov 5, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Keef
I'm still getting my supplies together on the hash.
I have around 40 lbs. of fresh frozen bud material for it so I'm guessing there will be a Lot.


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Screw this day !-- I'm going back to bed !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 5, 2018)

Morning OFC ....Time to get right. .Still dark outside!!!


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Budlight (Nov 5, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning friends, good to get caught up with all ya all. I do enjoy buying a preroll to taste other things, like Tangie, now I need tangie. ha
> Thanks alasgun, sometimes i think, who do i think I am staying awake all night trying to figure out what is best for this little boy. BUT, people are noticing his change in behavior, like his grandparents and teachers... I had no idea it would help autism.  His mother is wanting to go all activist but i say wait until people can get this stuff, not the hemp that didn't work.
> Good morning ness, nice to see you. I bet you miss that ocean.  So good to see you guys, i missed each of you.


 That is really awesome to hear Rose  did you know the guy that created the 9 pound hammer jinx and his wife  mrs. Rose   Have a son that is autistic they do  A lot of work with autistic kids and a lot of fundraising and stuff for them they would maybe be a good person for you to talk to you if you enjoy helping out in that situation  you can find them on Instagram


----------



## Budlight (Nov 5, 2018)

Good morning everyone after listening to some of these darn podcasts I got Landrace Indicas  stuck in my head Now I need to find out where I can get my hands on some


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2018)

Hey Bud --Mazar-i-Shariff -- Giant indica of Lebonese Blond Hash fame !-- She a Landrace indica !
We'll have to talk after payday!- I owe U some seed !-- 
I got some Indicas !-- 
See if I can start this day over again !-- These fronts keep messing with my face !--  Need some coffee !--


----------



## zigggy (Nov 5, 2018)

6 grand kids good for you 2re,,,good morning guys


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2018)

broke into my 'stash of past grows' jar last week and found some buckeye purple bud from 2014. yes 2014. i keep the stash jar hidden away and have a few 62% boveda packs in the jar. the smoke is reeeeally nice now. mrs fogey loves it. seems i have been growing nothing but sativa dominant plants for a couple of years. mrs fogey is done with all the sativa bud and wants more indica bud. seeing the keef and budlight conversation, i started looking for the mazar i shariff strain. the problem is looking at seed sites feels a lot like buying a used car. i don't believe a lot of the hype the breeders are throwing around. i'm not looking for free seeds or clones. just looking for recommendations. what are your favorite heavily indica strains? trying to plan on my next grow. thx.


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2018)

OF -- I kinda fell into Indicas because of the 4 part rotation !-- I been trying to learn to look stuff up on Leafly.com but I'm more familiar with Seedfinders.com !-- They got a section that list the Cup Winners from the major competitions !-- Look up the Indicas that won the cups !-- I don't know about all these breeders but I know from experience that Bohdi Seed got fire !-- They use the Snow Lotus alot !-- If I was gonna point U at something it would he thier "Tranquil Elephantizer " --Umbra recommended it to me !-- I grew it for awhile !--He wasn't wrong !- I don't think U can go wrong with what they breed !
Let me get back with U around payday -- I can probably get U some seed ?-- Nothing U could find at the exchanges !--Ness and Gloman just harvested some stuff I bred !--Check with them and see if they something U might want to try !
I better get my seed out and see what I got left before I be promising stuff I ain't got ! -- Shouldn't be a problem !-- Let me see what I got !


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2018)

Before U run out and buy some "Tranquil Elephantizer " seed -- It also has a nic name !-- Some call it --"The Slow Motion Love Potion " !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2018)

lol. tranquil elephantizer seeds are hard to find. when i was in high school, probably 1980 or 81, i used to go out an smoke with some friends before homeroom. 80's weed was usually crud but once in a while, i'd get some goodies like thai stick or hawaiian or margherita red. one day this girl had a bud of something she called indica. we'd never seen it before and it was a thing of beauty. smelled like hash and was nearly a perfect sphere. she'd peel a crystally leaf back(i did not know the crystals were called trichomes then) and break  it off along with what i now know is called a calyx. smoked like doobage, tasted like hash and kicked like a mule. i  remember mr. ketcham waking me up in chemistry class asking if i'd like to join the discussion. lol. indica...


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 5, 2018)

Good  morning OFC
It is a beautiful day outside today.
  If you have not voted yet, tomorrow is the day.  I mailed my ballot in last month. 
Congrats 2Red!  What an awesome B-day you will have this year. 
Rose: It is great to see you back. Keep on fighting the good fight.  I agree with you on dispensaries.  It is like going to an ice cream parlor to try out a new flavor before you make your own.  With 1/8s starting at 18$ and with THC in the upper 20s I want to try them all.  Sometimes I wish I could grow them all. he he It is a rarity for me to go to a dispensary, but if I am in the neighborhood I will try a pre roll or an eighth of something new.
Keef:  Get the h*ll outta there,  People like Pete Sessions keep getting re-elected in Texas and they keep supporting prohibition even though the people of Texas do not.  Don't hold your breath waiting for a change if these A holes get re-elected. I wish you all the best in this new chapter of your life.
OldFogey:  Politicians typically drag their feet even after cannabis is legal.  I hope Mass. allows dispensaries soon.  3 years legal and still waiting for access to weed is crazy.  I hope things change for you soon. It is    nice to be able to buy seeds or clones without waiting for them to be delivered or not.

Have a great day you awesome people!


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 5, 2018)

I remember back in the early 70s my friend pulled out a joint and proclaimed with wide eyes that we were smoking Indica.  I had no clue what that meant but I was impressed.  ha ha


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2018)

For me it's all about the Indicas for now !-- I call it a rotation of 60 day finishers --Acually it's a 56 day rotation 8 weeks !-- Something gets moved to bloom every 2 weeks then after 2 months it start coming out every 2 weeks !-- Every part or additional 2 weeks of bloom means U have to put in an extra part to your rotation!-- Indicas finish faster and don't stretch as much !-- Plenty of choices!-- There's even some fast gnashing hybrids !-- Long as they will finish in 56 days I'm good !


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2018)

Once I put some up for the next grow I'm not as indica heavy as I thought on seed !-- I got plenty fathered by Umbra's BB. King --and some with a BOC dad !-- Got lots of Blueberry with a chocolate dad in ( GDP-X-BPU)- x- BOC ?-- I don't need these !-


----------



## thegloman (Nov 5, 2018)

Well I've started my bubble.
I used all 5 bags this run.
I discard and rerun everything from 220 micron up.
So far I tested the 120 micron and its like the old blond Lebanese hash of the 70's.
Biggest trouble so far has been getting the bags to drain. They so clogged up with hash the water wants to just sit there till I bounce them a bit.
I ran the weed 4 times for 5min each time then drain into screened trash can. Too much volume for 5gal buckets. Then I dip out prestrained water to run thru bags. Seems to be a good yield so far but the fat lady hasn't started to sing yet. 
This will be a 2-3 day job.


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2018)

G - U got a shop vac ?-- Vacuum filter !-- Suck that water off that hash ?--It's in the upper 80s here today ! --Too hot to make bubble !


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2018)

Pot farmers can adapt some **** to do jobs they were not designed for !-- He making bubble hash with a cement mixer ya'll !-- Made me go look at my washing machine !-- I bet a clever guy could make a bubble hash machine out of a clothes washing machine ?-- Ice and weed go in a clean machine -- Catch and filter what is spun off ?Only thing is down here I'd have to set it up in a walk in freezer !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 5, 2018)

Woops!
I took a pile of the 120 micron hash and put it in the oven to dry it a bit.  lol
10 minutes later I have a plate with blond goo. There's no going back once it melts. Gonna have to wash it off with ethanol.


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2018)

It melts ?-- Sounds like a good thing to me !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2018)

Gloman did U clone that Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus  ?-- I'm kinda partial to that one !--


----------



## thegloman (Nov 5, 2018)

No, I didn't get a chance to clone it. I still have seeds tho so Ill start a new one in the rotations.
I'm finding 5 plants indoors is 1 too many.   If I can bring in 4 plants to maturity every 3 months I think Ill be able to meet my needs.


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2018)

I think I still got enough to find me a girl Cuz !-- U seeing the need for the 2 grow areas ?-- Veg and Bloom !-- Or do U already have it set up that way ?--


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2018)

OF8 that indica bud you smoked in the 80's was most likely Afghani. There are a few Afghani indicas around. LA Confidential would be a good 1, LA Affy is another. Bodhi has a bunch of strains that would work well for you and the Mrs. Try black triangle from Bodhi.


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2018)

Good evening OFC. Another day in the wine mine. Crush is almost over, yeah. Took a few buds early, lol. trying gelato 25 x dosido. Might grow this again.


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2018)

What up Umbra !--
U know how I be when I get a little too high ?-- I saw them sliding around on that ice today with them blades on they shoes like ya'll do !-- I never slid around on ice like that !-- Looks too cold for me !-- Anyway I recognized what them ice skates were right away !-- They go in that category of stuff designed to inflict bodily injury !-- Pojo sticks --ice skates--Rollerblades-- Skateboards --Unicycles -- Trampolines -- U know the kind of stuff I'm talking about ?-- When I was growing up they had great toys !-- Ever seen one those water wiggle things ? -Put it on the end of a water hose -- Turn it on and watch it beat the kids !-- Funny !-- Unless U the kid !--Thing would take U out !-- Slip and Slide ?-- That's another "safe" toy !-- Everybody got hurt on the slip and slide eventually !-- Why they even make stuff like that ?-- Must be funded by people invested in medical stuff !-- Sell them the stuff to hurt themselves then have them pay U more when they end up in the ER !-- Sounds like a racket to me ?
I don't know about this world sometimes ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2018)

I guess some things is safe for some and not so much for others ?-- I saw those boys running with them long poles then gracefully flying up over the bar and gently down on a padded landing spot back in school !-
- I did that one time !--Pole vaulting !
When I was young !-- **** would kill me now !-- Anyway I ran down there real fast with a pole and stuck it in that hole like U post to do !-- Pole bent almost in half -- then I lifted off !-- Only thing was I didn't go up much !-- It was more like a rock skipping across the water !-- Except I was the rock and there was no padding !--Dam thing shot me almost back to where I started running with that pole !-- I musta bounced off that rock track bout 8 times just wanting to slow down some !
Messed me up ! -- I am not cut out for that !-- Too dangerous for me !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2018)

thanks umbra. i grew an la confidential plant my first grow. as has been my modus operandi, i screwed it up. I had some damprid packets in the tent and they got saturated and leaked into the drip trays so it died. still smoked it and got pretty lit when i did. may be time to try it again.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 6, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Got half of my buds worked into bubble yesterday.  Unfortunately my dream of hash by the pound didn't happen.
So far I've collected around 3oz.
I may get lucky and get a half pound.  I'm sort of disapointed cuz there would have been a lot more if I could have let them finish.  Just goes to show, if you want the best in the Midwest ya gotta grow indoors. I won't grow outside again unless its an early season auto to avoid end of the year mold, rots and bugs.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 6, 2018)

Good morning OFC....Cold and darkness outside. 
Glowman I am with you on the outdoor grow just don't have the time to Finnish the girls before the rains come. Was also thinking about running some Autos I have 5 Northern Lights auto seeds just have to figure out how they work 
  Nurse Larry and tea for me this morning...


----------



## umbra (Nov 6, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 6, 2018)

good morning folks...


----------



## ness (Nov 6, 2018)

oldfogey8 said:


> i am in central mass, ness. mrs fogey and i go to hampton or salisbury beach in the summer. nice to be able to drive for 45 mins and be at the beach. water is a bit on the freeeeeeeezinng side but we like to be at the beach.
> 
> the fogeys did bong hits of 'not-yet-fully-cured' green crack and watched schitts creek last night. pretty good combo. there is hope for my seedy weed...



Good morning of8.  My computer has been down.  Just got up and running.  That's to funny of8, I grew up on SB.  You, know the fun I had.  Never a dull moment.  Now, I want pizza. lol.  I'll be seeing the old homestead in Dec.  Going up for Xmas and New Year's.  Have a  day.


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2018)

Buenos Dias OFC !-- I got a plan !-- I'm build the perfect buzz by the time election results start coming in !-- I kinda got a personal interest in this one !


----------



## ness (Nov 6, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning friends, good to get caught up with all ya all. I do enjoy buying a preroll to taste other things, like Tangie, now I need tangie. ha
> Thanks alasgun, sometimes i think, who do i think I am staying awake all night trying to figure out what is best for this little boy. BUT, people are noticing his change in behavior, like his grandparents and teachers... I had no idea it would help autism.  His mother is wanting to go all activist but i say wait until people can get this stuff, not the hemp that didn't work.
> Good morning ness, nice to see you. I bet you miss that ocean.  So good to see you guys, i missed each of you.



Good morning Rose.  That is so neat what you do Rose.  I'm having computer issues.  Just got back up and in running.  I'll be seeing the ocean in Dec.  On my trip up North.  Have a good relaxing day Rose.


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2018)

Indoors-- environment controlled -- in water --under LEDs is my jam !-- I'm get me one those Spyder LEDs like Umbra got and build some clones of it -- If I can get the parts !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 6, 2018)

ness said:


> Good morning of8.  My computer has been down.  Just got up and running.  That's to funny of8, I grew up on SB.  You, know the fun I had.  Never a dull moment.  Now, I want pizza. lol.  I'll be seeing the old homestead in Dec.  Going up for Xmas and New Year's.  Have a  day.



salisbury has changed a lot. we used to go up there a couple of decades ago and it was kind of wild. we had avoided it for a while because it was more for the younger, wilder crowd and we had young kids. this year, traffic getting to hampton was bothersomme one day so we decided to give salisbury another try. they have made it more family friendly. no broken beer bottles. no loud music coming from every beach blanket. a lot of the beach front cottages have been torn down and made into condos. the amusements were gone too. sad but better for me and mrs fogey. speaking of the amusements, one of my sons when he was like 3 was too small to ride one of the rides. the russian kid running the ride didn't care and kinda strapped ben into the seat. about halfway through the ride, ben said his belt came off and he had to use his little 3 year old arms to hold himself in. scary stuff...


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 6, 2018)

Well.  Good morning everyone.  Its going to be sunny and 60's today, I gotta go vote.  Its terrible when your choices are between two turds.  Ah well.


----------



## Budlight (Nov 6, 2018)

Good morning everybody taking down a 9 pound hammer this morning


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 6, 2018)

beautiful bud, bud


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Good morning OFC

I was thinking of the first good domestic weed I smoked in the late 70s and early 80s. Before most Norcal growers switched to Indicas and Hybrids.  We had the "Big Sur Holy Weed" and the Haze. We called Indicas "Kush" as if they were the same thing. The Big Sur Holy weed was around long before someone bred some seeds and ripped off the name. Those seeds they sell now are not the same as what was grown back then.  I think those were the first seedless varieties I tried.   The "Big Sur Holy Weed was called that not because you have a religious experience smoking it as most believed.  It was called that because for years it was secretly grown in a remote Buddhist monastery.   Big Sur was the nearest civilization to the Monastery.  My Sister's Boyfriend grew a lot of weed back then.  Actually he still does.  He always drove a Landrover to get to and from his grows then and now.  We have sure have come a long way with the strains we grow now.  I sure miss the flavor of some of those older strains now. Columbian Gold, Panama Red (Wow red hairs he he)  and Thai Sticks were my favs until I started smoking sinsemilla.  I used to buy and sell a lot of those Thai sticks back then.  They came each long bud on a thin  bamboo stick wrapped in silk thread.  They came in test tubes stopped up with a cork that had melted wax around the cork.  I wish we had something now that has that flavor.  
Well back to my coffee and a bowl.  I am a little more stoned than normal today.  Forgive my rambling about the good ole days.  ha ha

Have a great day


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Don't forget to Vote


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 6, 2018)

If you have not yet registered to vote there are new laws in some states that allow you to register to vote and then vote on election day.  Despite what some bogus news reports say,  you can do this in California as well.
http://www.ncsl.org/research/elections-and-campaigns/same-day-registration.aspx


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2018)

It's not pink but .... Rose's Purple Haze -- Then her child PH- xBBSL -- --Which has been bred to a blueberry --Umbra's B.B. King -- I got seed !-- Wonder if the color will come thru ?-- A purple blueberry ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2018)

I still got a few original PH seed !-- I back breed it !--What's the chances of seeing "The Purple Rose of Texas " ?


----------



## thegloman (Nov 6, 2018)

Hehe
I'm making a foamy frothy yummy good time!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 6, 2018)

Nice job, gloman. That looks like the way to make bubble hash. Like a dummy, I used a 5 gallon bucket and a stick and wound up with a little hash and a lot of time wasted.


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2018)

Gloman can make hash with one hand tied behind his back jack !-- Sorry U had to take those a little early Cuz !-- How long before someone slaps a logo on a cement mixer and sells it as a bubble hash machine ?-- Inside under LEDs they gonna be different plants !-- They'll be frosty - frosty !-- Cut U something special out those BBSL crosses -- U got plenty choices and special will be in them if U find it !-- Same with those B.B. and BOC !-- It may not be the most efficient way but breeding to a mess of girls them digging thru them to see what U did -- That's about the best way I know to find something different!-- U got to grow it -- bloom it -- Plus keep a piece alive until U can evaluate it !--
Sound easy but it's not !
The VCD done raised it's ugly head again !-- I got the hots for a Snow Lotus male !-- Of course I want a female but I got plans for a SL boy !-- I been watching what Bohdi do !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 6, 2018)

LOL
I tried the 5gal bucket and stick once. Ha!
It not the most efficient or fun.
This mixer is the way to go for volume.
Shooot keef!
I can do this and everything else with one hand! Lmao
What's really fun is hanging wall paper!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2018)

You didn't do wall paper did you? lol Bud and i did wall paper on the ceiling, the really pretty paintable kind?  He said there is a reason it is called wall paper and not ceiling paper. That was the first time our son ever heard his dad drop the f bomb. lol oh dear.  We went on to paper two more ceilings. 
Well,  finally got my new lambsbread seeds and popped them on the 1st, at night. They are not up. WHAT???? so, i am not panicking. it is cold in that room,  like 65 or so. I just put a heating mat under them and told them it was kinda a big deal for them to pop, please. Using the same soil, everything i always do... if these don't come up i am going with the gods don't want me to grow Lambsbread (my soul pot)  and give up.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2018)

Keef that picture is beautiful. amazing.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Nice pic Keef

Gloman, if I had that much trim I would probably give it away if it was more than my 5 gallon buckets could handle.. unless I have your set up.  That is awesome!


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2018)

I got a 5 gallon bucket of paint and a power roller coming !-- I don't do wall paper !-- Still have to clean the crown molding and base boards and get them taped off!-- Take longer to get ready to paint than to actually paint !-- I did this when we sold  our place in the swamp !-- Took me about 2 weeks to paint the inside of the  house and make all the repairs!-- Not bad for a cripple but I was chemically inspired !--Sold that place for twice what I paid for it after 5 years !-- I'm too old to do that again !-- I'm take my time this time !-- We still got a housing shortage because of Hurricane Harvey -- Now they gonna open up a new LNG place at the port and bringing in a first wave of 1,500 jobs about the 1st of the year !-- They building like crazy out here !--Everyone of them wants a beach house !-- I might do O.K. !-- The hot tub stays !


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2018)

Lots of people in Texas been sitting on thier hands watching this election !-- Not so much about who wins and who loses but what do the other states do about prohibition ?-- Gonna be some deep thought and decisions made soon !-- Look out they fixin to open the chute !-- We gonna kick this rodeo off ! -- My biggest goal is to just be there when it happens !-- Everything else is gravy !


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2018)

Been a long time crossing that Bridge of Sighs !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 6, 2018)

What I see is our gov. won't have much choice but to legalize weed cuz Canada has and Mexico is decriminalizing it.
Our old redneck butt head politicians are dying off so it won't be long now.
Illinois is talking legal in 2019.
If Il. Goes legal everybody will.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 6, 2018)

Keef said:


> Been a long time crossing that Bridge of Sighs !


favorite robin trower album-turned my 23 year old son onto it last week...


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2018)

We have a law all it would take is an amendment to open it up !-- My guess is Texas will amend it and  go limited mmj !
Then open up more later !-- Hash Oil Vape cartridges ?-- I got your number right here Texas !-- U can't stop and test everyone with a vape pen !-- They may have a West Coast logo or something ?--  We don't know how to do that **** down here !-- Ask around !-- U gotta have lab coats and scientist with chemicals and **** to do that !-- No body in Texas know how to do that !-- Sure ashell wasn't Keef !-- He brain damaged !-- He don't know nothing bout nothing !-- Ask him ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 6, 2018)

thegloman said:


> What I see is our gov. won't have much choice but to legalize weed cuz Canada has and Mexico is decriminalizing it.
> Our old redneck butt head politicians are dying off so it won't be long now.
> Illinois is talking legal in 2019.
> If Il. Goes legal everybody will.



i know i sound like a broken record but nearly 3 years ago massachusetts voters passed the referendum to legalize recreational use of cannabis. every month or so some over-paid gov't clown comes out in the press to say 'another week or two' before any establishments can sell this legal weed. took 4 years for the first medical dispensary to open. massachusetts is a very liberal state and we have this kind of foot dragging. i can't imagine more conservatives states moving any faster but assume they will drag it out as well...


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2018)

I know OF !-- but Cuz -- I just need some wiggle room !-- Just for them to ease they foot up off my neck some !-- I probably will never see the legal side of weed and U know what ?-- I could live with that !-- Taxes too high anyway !--( just kidding!-- Keef good indian !-- Got paper say so !)---My favorite spot would be what they call "A Grey Area" !-- I'm not hip to someone standing over my shoulder telling me what I can and can't do anyway !-- I'm not out to get rich but my daddy was wrong when he said "Boy money don't grow on trees!"--The way I see it -- I'm just a product of my environment -- They made me what I am so deal with it !--I'm still not down with putting my name on a growers list either !-- They tricky and I don't trust them !


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2018)

Just saw the Outlaws recorded  live back in '78 doing Green Grass and High Tides!-- Is that the way ya'll play them guitars ?


----------



## thegloman (Nov 6, 2018)

I have a few oz laid out on a plate and its changing colors.
It started real light and now its dark brown. I don't think it's hurting anything but it makes me go hmmm.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 6, 2018)

The bubble I made a couple of weeks ago turned really dark brown too. My gram of 25 um hash.


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2018)

I don't know nothing bout nothing !-- We don't got hash down here !-- It's against the law !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2018)

Gloman ! -- I had 3-- 750 mil bottles of my concentrated pear wine that I had heated to kill the yeast and make a flat wine !-- It had a good flavor but I missed the bubbles !-- Just wasn't right !- When I racked and bottled a gallon of that fruit cocktail wine I saved the sediment where the yeast live and poured the 3 bottles of flat pear wine into the gallon jug on top of it !-- Topped the gallon jug off with canned pear nectar -- It's fermenting again !
Never did that before !-- Think it will be OK ?


----------



## thegloman (Nov 6, 2018)

Hehe Keef!
Your daddy must not have known about our kind of trees.
Looks to me like money is exactly what grows on these trees.


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2018)

He asked me last time I was there if I still smoked those "Left Handed Cigarettes" --He think those old "Reefer Madness "- type movies is gospel !-- While I perfer Reefer Madness -- The musical !----He also one those that wear sheets and burn crosses at they meetings !--We don't get along very well !--
Like it or not what we grow has great value !-- If most of us had to buy what we use ?- We couldn't afford it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 6, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Don't forget to Vote


I avoided the rush and voted last week via the mail man...just checked my status online and made sure it was accepted...and I was able to do all that while smokin a legal doob, thanks to the vote a few years back...Cheers!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 6, 2018)

That's awesome 2RE!
I can't vote and I can't smoke a doob legal.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 6, 2018)

thegloman said:


> That's awesome 2RE!
> I can't vote and I can't smoke a doob legal.


I hope one day that will change!!!


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Wow Keef!  Pete Sessions in Texas got voted out.  Every single bi-partisan cannabis bill sent to his committee was killed by him and not allowed to be voted on.  He did not represent the Texas voters in regards to how they feel about cannabis.  Maybe now some of these bi-partisan cannabis bills will actually come to a vote in the House.   Federal laws in regards to cannabis need to change and most in both parties know this.


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- 
Burnin1 -- U right !-- Pete Sessions loss is a big deal when it comes to the future of prohibition !---I'm excited about that!--I think I see mmj in Texas future !--Things didn't turn out exactly the way I wanted but looks like everyone got a little something from the election !-- I'm pleased the dems won the house for a little check on Bozo !--- There will be investigations and Mueller is coming for the boys and his report won't be buried !-- We should hear something soon from him ! -- The election is just the beginning of a bigger fight  !-- Things about to get wild !-- He'll make a move on Jeff Sessions soon trying to take Mueller out !-- I don't think he smart enough to get it done !-- Wonder who gets indicted next ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Nov 7, 2018)

Mornin y'all
Ugh! I'm worn out. Make hash all day and then a revival till 8pm. My old fat tired self is Pooped!
32*F. this morn. I have 20 more gallons of water to run thru the screens and Ill be DONE! 
I think I learned an important lesson this year.   Too much is TOO MUCH!
Unless I come up with a partner I'm staying with only 5-6 indoor girlz at a time.

Does anybody know if there is a common ratio of thc content in tricomes?   Will the oil from one plant have the same ratio of thc as another?
Example: plant 1 .   100ml oil contains x mg. THC

Plant 2.  100ml. oil contains x mg. THC 
I guess what I'm asking is once the contaminates are gone does all oil have the same concentration of cannabinoids?


----------



## thegloman (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm more of a conservative, but I'm REAL glad Sessions is out!


----------



## zigggy (Nov 7, 2018)

good morning everyone......I can watch TV again no more political ads ,,,,yes gloman I don't do politics but I'm glad sessions is out


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2018)

The Sessions being out I was talking about is the one in Texas !-- He worked with the governor to stop any mj bill from getting a vote !-- That's a big deal for Texas !-- Prohibition  is a political issue !-- It's hard to seperate it from the other political issues that will affect it !-- I needs a place to grow and to get set back up !
Gloman -- U find an answer to that question let me know !-- I think it's complicated !-- Half skill -- Half art !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 7, 2018)

My reason for asking that question is, I tried some of my hash but I'm not impressed with the buzz. It wasn't decarb'd but smoking it does that for you.
Some of the hash is glossy with oil but no better high than the other.  Seems odd to me.
I may take the bulk of it and extract the nice clean oil for use in cookies n such.


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2018)

Must be something to do with taking it early ?--- I can promise U it is NOT the genetics !-- I've grown and smoked most of what I sent U in seed ! -- That was under LEDs - I know what they'll do !-- Hurt my feelings !-- Like I would send out inferior genetics ?-- My feelings not really hurt Cuz !-- Get some cuts under LEDs !-- I have no doubt they'll rock your world !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh yes for sure they Great genetics.
The ones I grew under cfls were mind melters and the outdoor girlz were all clones of what I had indoors. Now I have 4 NS X BBSL and 2 Frank's Gift under LED and CFL cloned from the girlz outside. They all have little buds now bout the size of my pinky fingernail.  They're so cute when they're little.


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2018)

I been thinking about Austin this morning !-- I don't need to be in Austin but maybe it's time to put a foot print on the ground up there ?-- Things about to start popping down here !-- I need to quit playing around and get a grow restarted somewhere !


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Good morning OFC

I think we can all breathe a sigh of relief now that the biggest prohibitionist in the House (Pete Sessions, not related to Jefferson Sessions) has lost his job.  Republicans and Democrats alike have been asking him to let some of these bi-partisan cannabis bills come to a vote for the longest time.  With the House flipping he loses his committee chair.  Now the voters in Texas have fired him as well.
Sorry about your guy losing the election  Keef.  It was amazing that a pro legalization candidate came soo close in TEXAS of all places. Yeah, the winds of change are blowing in Texas now.  More politicians in Texas will embrace legalization I think as the polls showed most in Texas are for real MMJ laws and even legalization.  There is no turning back now.   I am encouraged that Texas may become a free State someday.


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2018)

Yep Cuz !-- I needed to see something like that !-- All they gotta do is let them vote on an amendment !-- When the smoke clears ?-- I may still be standing ?-- Then I'm turn my Indica Hammers loose on'm !-- No quarter !--
WI -x-BBSL
SR91-x- (MZR-X-BBSL)
SD -x- BBSL
Bunches I don't know what I got --but-- them up there will pass the test !


----------



## ness (Nov 7, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Have a good one.


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2018)

U wanna hear a BOLD idea ?-- I think it's time to get that e-mail addy set up that can't be traced back to me !-- I'm thinking about coming right at the pain management doctors ! -Medical Marijuana?--- Boo-ya here it is ! -- See if I can start the conversation ? -- I was nose to nose with surgeons for 20 years  over an operating room table !-- I got doctors  number !--They got an addiction !--- money-money- -money !-- Time to break out my best hustle !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2018)

Good morning all,
Gman, I believe all plants are different in the trichome department. I don't even know if clones are the same, but seedlings are not, even if they are brother and sister, is that what you meant?
smoking some chocolope this morning. got back on my work out routine with out my trainer, a year later, i am still pouting. Got back to the 8 pound weights today.. shakey here.
Indoor grows are cute... so little, so nice. I think i just grow one plant od next year. It will be a cbd, that is for sure. 
Umbra, those lb haven't popped. I have never had seeds not pop except LB from canada.. These look like great seeds though. I am pouting.

Ok, i need to hit the showers and pop a move, maybe a nap. lol


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2018)

O.K. so I was looking at seed !-- I need some fast finishing fruit flavors !-- Umbra what was that kind that was better than Master Kush ?-- I gotta quit getting so high !-- Cherry AK -- Cherry pheno of the AK ?-- Maybe I should kick my AK cross around some more ?-- I got Squish -x- Oregon Lemon that I crossed with BBSL and it came out Stanky !-- I gotta grow it out again to see if it threw some other phenos ?


----------



## thegloman (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks Rose!
I think that's what I needed to know.   Here I have 217gr. of bubble and I'm done!
I guess it just needed to have more time to develop more THC.
The hash is extremely sticky so I know its not too much plant material. I just figured the oil in the glands was always the same and that the amount of trichs determined how high you got.
Goes to show, even an old dog can still learn.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 7, 2018)

I went to the hydro store for fulvic acid and they only had humid acid which according to what I read is correct for soil growing ( the artical said humic for soil and fulvic for soiless.)
After 1st. Application the girlz have taken a new stance. Every leaf is trying to reach upwards to the light.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 7, 2018)

advanced nutrients has a product called ancient earth that says it has both fulvic and humic acid(i bought it on amazon because i don't like going out to the grow store any more). i think some manufactures somehow make the fulvic from the humic(something about long and short chain molecules of some such terms). i tried using some on my last grow and the buds are most definitely denser than i normally get(thx again umbra).


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2018)

I might have to take a few days off !-- political name just asked for and accepted Jeff Sessions resignation and installed one his yes men to stop Mueller !-- I'll be one them on the streets tommorrow !-- Where my dam football helmet ?


----------



## thegloman (Nov 7, 2018)

See ya sessions!
Wouldn't wanna be ya!
This time political name did good!


----------



## zigggy (Nov 7, 2018)

any one seen the movie poolhall junkies,,,,,dam movie is 15 years old and they still want 60 bucks for it on  amazon,,,thought id ask before i spent 60 $


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> I think we can all breathe a sigh of relief now that the biggest prohibitionist in the House (Pete Sessions, not related to Jefferson Sessions) has lost his job.  Republicans and Democrats alike have been asking him to let some of these bi-partisan cannabis bills come to a vote for the longest time.  With the House flipping he loses his committee chair.  Now the voters in Texas have fired him as well.
> Sorry about your guy losing the election  Keef.  It was amazing that a pro legalization candidate came soo close in TEXAS of all places. Yeah, the winds of change are blowing in Texas now.  More politicians in Texas will embrace legalization I think as the polls showed most in Texas are for real MMJ laws and even legalization.  There is no turning back now.   I am encouraged that Texas may become a free State someday.


That won't have anything to do with it. But John Boehner telling them they can make huge amounts of money from cannabis will.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 7, 2018)

Ziggy
I saw on eBay several used poolhall junkies copies from 30 down to 8 dollars.


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2018)

Keef said:


> O.K. so I was looking at seed !-- I need some fast finishing fruit flavors !-- Umbra what was that kind that was better than Master Kush ?-- I gotta quit getting so high !-- Cherry AK -- Cherry pheno of the AK ?-- Maybe I should kick my AK cross around some more ?-- I got Squish -x- Oregon Lemon that I crossed with BBSL and it came out Stanky !-- I gotta grow it out again to see if it threw some other phenos ?


Bubba kush


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2018)

thegloman said:


> I went to the hydro store for fulvic acid and they only had humid acid which according to what I read is correct for soil growing ( the artical said humic for soil and fulvic for soiless.)
> After 1st. Application the girlz have taken a new stance. Every leaf is trying to reach upwards to the light.


My experience with humic and fluvic acid; Humic acid effects the soil conditions and fluvic acid effects the plant directly. Fulvic acid is wholly derived from humic acid. They have different atomic weights and effects. Humic acid will change the electrical charge of the soil. It is used to aerate compacted soil by taking the electrical charge of the soil and altering it so that the soil molecules repel each other creating air gaps.


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2018)

won an award today at work, lol. I am the only person in company to work on a particular piece of equipment. The company that manufactured it, built 3 machines and went bankrupt. So not much documentation, parts, schematics, ect. Fixed stuff and up and running. It looks like magic, but its not, lol.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 7, 2018)

umbra said:


> won an award today at work, lol. I am the only person in company to work on a particular piece of equipment. The company that manufactured it, built 3 machines and went bankrupt. So not much documentation, parts, schematics, ect. Fixed stuff and up and running. It looks like magic, but its not, lol.



Sounds like time to negotiate a raise. Being the one and only expert where you work on a piece of equipment made by a defunct manufacturer sounds like a great bargaining chip...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 7, 2018)

zigggy said:


> any one seen the movie poolhall junkies,,,,,dam movie is 15 years old and they still want 60 bucks for it on  amazon,,,thought id ask before i spent 60 $


If you speak French, there is a copy of it on YouTube in French. Le Poolez Junkiez?


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2018)

Found it !-- 
I'm no fan of Jeff Sessions but I seen this before with Nixon !-- He wasn't firing Sessions for any other reason but to stop an investigation into his family that was getting too close for comfort !--In America U used to not be able to appoint the judge hearing your case or hand pick who investigates U !-- He's not the King and he's not above the law ! --It's Gonna be like crossing that Bridge in Selma all over again ! 
What is the the 1950s or the 1850s ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2018)

oldfogey8 said:


> Sounds like time to negotiate a raise. Being the one and only expert where you work on a piece of equipment made by a defunct manufacturer sounds like a great bargaining chip...


Big issue is whether customer renews their contract. If that happens, I'll be in a good position to negotiate. Otherwise, its all moot.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 7, 2018)

Hope it works out for you.

of8


----------



## ness (Nov 8, 2018)

Keef said:


> I might have to take a few days off !-- political name just asked for and accepted Jeff Sessions resignation and installed one his yes men to stop Mueller !-- I'll be one them on the streets tommorrow !-- Where my dam football helmet ?



lol, Keef.  Keep out of trouble. good morning, to you and OFC.  Smoking on SR-91 x BBSL a cup of coffee.  Nice.  Changing TV and Cable service tomorrow and Sat.  I'll be down for a day.  Still a rainy day ahead.  Have a good day OFC. (bong hit)


----------



## thegloman (Nov 8, 2018)

Well its 40 below and I don't give a **** got a heater in my truck and I'm OFF to the rodeo!
Lmao!
Good morning y'all!
32*F. again this morn.   I'm glad I don't have to play in the water again today.


----------



## zigggy (Nov 8, 2018)

thanks man but i dont speak french....good morning guys


----------



## umbra (Nov 8, 2018)

Good morning OFC 40 here but will hit 75 this afternoon


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 8, 2018)

Good morning everyone.  It was 32 here this morning.   Keef, just rejoice in the fact that Sessions is gone and let it lay.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Good morning guys

It is another beautiful day.  I love Autumn and spring. My favorite times of the year.

It looks like Chris Christie may be under consideration to be our new Attorney General,   Another well known prohibitionist.  omg  noooooooo


----------



## thegloman (Nov 8, 2018)

We missed autumn this year.
Spring was about 2 weeks then summer straight to winter. Snow tonight.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 8, 2018)

Surely nobody would actually appoint that asshat.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 8, 2018)

We missed out on Spring and fall. Our leaves went straight to brown.  We spent our traditional fall dealing with flooding and constant rain. Then it got cold.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 8, 2018)

I hope this Spring is better for you Nick.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 8, 2018)

https://www.newsweek.com/fox-news-guest-donald-political name-attorney-general-1207187


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 8, 2018)

Yeah, yeah, but seriously?  I mean, this IS the guy that was filmed on a beach closed to the public right?  The guy who closed a bridge for his own purposes?  Sounds like ** to me.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Scandals don't mean anything these days I guess


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 8, 2018)

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/08/pol...-to-replace-sessions-as-attorney-general.html
Please please noooooooooooo


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi peeps,
Just went and did a bit of retail therapy. Needed some cute stuff. 
Weather: we had one rain last summer/ fall. It went like 100 days... so now it got cold, 32 last night but still beautiful. The prettiest fall we have ever had. I really like it. I am already dreading January. If my dad was here he would say i was borrowing trouble. Enjoy the beauty, the gray will take care of itself.
Umbra, you the man... doing all that hard work in those hot hot temps and long hours, i am glad you have been recognized.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 8, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Hi peeps,
> Just went and did a bit of retail therapy. Needed some cute stuff.



So shop’in, my wife used to be good at that, now she does most of it online from the couch...
Now she volunteers at a non profit thrift store that helps provide for the needs of homeless folks and requires them to work in the store as well if they have the ability... The other day, she brought home a box of used movies in both dvd and vcr formats, tonight we’re watching “Paint Your Wagon”, some Lee Marvin and Clint Eastwood from 1969...Cheers ya’ll


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2018)

I bet she sees some pretty cool stuff at the thrift store. I go to those. They are fun. But to see stuff first could be very fun.  I do almost all my shopping at amazon.  But  Macy's was having a sale. a good sale.  54 dollar sweater for 19.   Enjoy your movies.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 8, 2018)

My Mom used to volunteer at a Thrift Store.  I bought some cool stuff there.  I once bought two boxes of baseball cards and I don't even collect them.  It was a great deal he he

I saw "Paint Your Wagon" on the big screen on my B-day  in my youth.  I don't really watch musicals, but I have always liked that one.

I am with you Rose.  Amazon is where I do most of my shopping.  Besides there are no stores close by where I live.

I am still putting off making bubble hash.  I had better get going on that one of these days.  I would almost pay someone to do that for me... ugh

Time for me to take a few tokes and watch some TV.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 8, 2018)

That movie came out the year I graduated high school, 1969...watching it tonight makes me think, as fun as it is, they could’a done with a few less and shorter tunes...Still funny but it moves along slowly...
Maybe that’s just a hazard of the times...funnier if you enjoy a fattie while it’s starting...


----------



## thegloman (Nov 9, 2018)

Good Morning OFC!
Well it happened. We got about 1 1/2"  of snow over night.
I DO remember when I liked the snow but I was young and apparently quite stupid back then. lol
I was gonna harvest a turkey out of our flock this year but I'm not sure I want to go thru all that for a bird. Maybe Ill just buy one ready to cook.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Good morning!

There is a flock of 16 wild turkeys that roost in the trees behind my house at night.  My cat tried to stalk them once and they chased her off. She does not want anything to do with them now and avoids them. ha ha
I am with you Gloman.  It is easy to buy a turkey and they can relatively inexpensive this time of year.  I think the turkeys roost here at night because I have never bothered them.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 9, 2018)

Morning OFC...Cold and darkness outside..
I'm with ya glowman use too love the snow, still do long as it stays in the mountains..
Yep I would buy the turkey lot of work to kill and dress one.
Wake and bake my friends smokin on some Dutch Treat this morning.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 9, 2018)

I am ready to join you.  Blackberry Fire about one month into curing.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 9, 2018)

Nice flock Burnin1.
Here is a Tom for your girls 
Turkey's have sure made a great comeback


----------



## thegloman (Nov 9, 2018)

Nice flock burnin1
lol. Ours like to walk in front of the house too.  My aunt feeds them every day with bread and wild bird seed. Then they roost in the pine trees.
My dogs are scared of them. lol
Funniest thing ya ever seen. Turkey chasing a dog. ROTFL


----------



## umbra (Nov 9, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 9, 2018)

Morning Boys and Girls


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2018)

Good morning, that is a beautiful Tom, Cane wow, and he knows it.  Burning first time i saw turkeys in the trees i bout died.  Ya know it is dusk and you are just minding your own business and look up and these giant fat birds are sitting up there? 
It froze here last night. winter is coming.


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 9, 2018)

Ah yea, i remember the wild turkeys well. They’ll also roost on your hay stack, crap on everything then the cows wont eat it.
25 yrs ago some locations were so bad fish and game would fence hay yards to protect some farmers winter feed.
Farmers had a different approach. Personally i didnt care for them too much cause the wild ones are all dark meat and generally pretty stringy. Every couple years id take a few to keep the population in check. My favorite method was when theyd come thru the yard, id let them get down along the river then turn a hound loose. Hed run them all to the trees where theyd stay till the dog left. This gave me time to walk down there and i simply shot them in the butt, not much to eat on that end! Id take 4 which was what i could carry and then we left them alone for a while.
P.s Always bought the thanksgiving bird!


----------



## umbra (Nov 9, 2018)

Chop day tomorrow


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 9, 2018)

Another smoky day in the never ending fire state...may as well smoke a doob...this fire started a couple days ago and was 1000 acres when I first heard about it, now it’s over 70000 acres...the beautiful town of Paradise, Ca is gone or so I hear...
We’re looking at another dry year as well at least so far...ain’t no global warming though...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh no RE, i am so worried about this years fire season.  I guess all seasons are fire seasons now.  yeah, good thing there is no climate change.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 9, 2018)

I popped a few beans last week...a few BBxValentine and several other freebies that I had in my sack...today I installed the last of them in solo cups and will give’m some time before moving them into 3 gallon smarties...Thats about all I can fit into my space...I’m using coco chips and a top down flood and drain...It worked pretty well last year so I’m doing the same drill this time...Using MegaCrop dry nutes pumped in from a reservoir under the cabinet...Wish me luck and with any luck, I’ll post some pics in due time...


----------



## thegloman (Nov 10, 2018)

Good morning from the frozen Midwest yall!
17* freakin degrees this morn.
I still have hoses to roll up out there so I'm hoping it warms up some.
I have young men comming tonight to try to hunt out some coyotes. We have a pretty large pack running the creek this year.
Too many and they start getting close to the house where our little dogs are.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 10, 2018)

32 and snowing here.  Good morning everyone.


----------



## umbra (Nov 10, 2018)

39 here, but hitting 72 this afternoon. Good morning OFC.


----------



## GodzWeedz (Nov 10, 2018)

I just joined here awhile ago and have no idea about the old farts club. I am 52 and disabled because my body is falling apart from many years of abusing it I guess. Why don't you just name the old farts club to "Glad I'm Still On the Green Side of the Grass Club"?


----------



## thegloman (Nov 10, 2018)

LOL!
Welcome GodzWeedz!
Most of us here battle with the getting old thing.
My doctor once told me when I was complaining about everything hurting, he says, "yeah it sux when the warranty runs out".  I dunno, it just struck my funny bone when he said it.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 11, 2018)

Good morning OFC
Another cold day here. Even the coyotes stayed in last night.
Hehe. I'm guessing the young men won't want to hunt here Any more. Real rugged terrain.


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Been busy !-- Still am !-- Catch up later !--

2nd squad -- 2nd platoon --2nd Military Police company-- 2nd Infantry Division -- "Second to None" !



 - '73-'74 !-Camp Casey -Korea -


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 11, 2018)

Nuli segundi / second to none!
And while we're on the subject, thanks to the rest of you who served.

Phu loi / Di an  1970-71


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2018)

Not moving as well as I hoped today !-- Think I better stay down awhile !-- Nasty cold and raining here !-- Took some extra caps and working on a pipe !

GW -- Welcome to MP and  the O.F.C !-- Lots of us got health problems !-- I slipped on a wet floor myself and tried to bust the concrete with my face !-- Didn't turn out too well !
I was a legal morphine junkie for most of a decade !-- I quit the doctors !-- I treat myself with Cannacaps now !-- 3 doses a day !-- Decarbed trim or bud ( baked for half an hour at 240 degrees)--I break it into tiny pieces with a wire screen then pack it into empty gel caps !--Chased with a spoon of coconut oil - U need to take them with an oil or food with oil in it !-- The oil takes the thc across the stomach lining and into the blood stream easier !-- I highly recommend cannacaps to all who will listen !-- 

Alasgun --There were 48  in my MP class -- All but 2 of us went to the jungle !-- I was very fortunate !-- It was a different time !


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2018)

For the record -- I do not like taping off trim to prepare to paint !-- That overhead crown molding **** hurt my neck !
The head won't turn to the left today !-- 
I been trying to get a handle on this MMJ stuff !-- I think Texas bout to get the hook up !-- Probably just MMJ but I can live with that !-- Rose need to teach me that Voodoo that she do with that oil !-- I need a list of ailments and how to treat them with weed !-- I'm not finding one !-- Reminds of googling categories of weed !-- I just wanted the best I could lay hands on from each category!-- Ain't no "catagories" !
On those cannacaps ?-- Mine is kicking in !-- One good thing about caps is --You'll know U too high when U get too high !- I maybe coulda got by on less of a dose ? - Ain't no taking it back !-- Strap in !-- We gonna have to ride this one out !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Don't know the temperature, but its cold. Got to go to work. Got a call last night, residual readings were low.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello old farts.  Down in the teens last night.  Harley picked this morning to want to go out at 5am.  Wouldn't you know.. Lets smoke one.


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2018)

puff pass


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2018)

bummer you have to work Umbra.

Good morning all!  It is 28 degrees F and foggy. 

Keef I mostly make tincture for a lot of different problems for people and dogs. I got some good news, a french bulldog a little cutey had to be given up as they couldn't' afford the surgery for ulcerative colitis. An old friend of mine who isn't pot friendly rescued the dog. She had her on hemp, I told her to get off that and we could help her better. I told her it would take 6 months to get the bleeding to stop, it was 10 months, she hasn't' bled for a month and has gained a bit of weight and is a happy healthy dog.  WIN for her. 
 I use the magicbuttermachine to make the tinctures.  The RSo is saved for cancer patients mostly.  I will help you in anyway i can.  
Thank you to all you veterans.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2018)

Cool picture Keef, I think i know which cutey pie is you.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Good morning friends

Rose that is awesome!  

Thank you for your service veterans. 

 Keef,  no doubt when Texas gets real medical marijuana laws you will get a card and be less stressed.  I hope this happens soon after the first of the year.

My old self is thinking about getting a bubble hash washer.  I am getting too  old and impatient to use a paint mixer.  I keep putting off making my bubble hash.

It seems there have been bear sightings out here lately.  I hope I don't encounter one here.  





This is the only bear I want to see.  ha ha


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2018)

Rose I didn't even say whether I was in that pic !-- I coulda been the one taking the pic ?-- Tincture it is then !-- I was thinking about a tincture last night when I saw this commercial about some kind of fish oil to treat high cholesterol instead of a statin -- We could extract with an oil like that I suppose !-- Have to put it in caps I couldn't put that fish oil tincture loose in my mouth !-- U know that would be nasty !-- I'm stick to my cold pressed --unprocessed coconut oil !-- I make my tincture in my belly !
Put the weed and oil in belly and shake !


----------



## GodzWeedz (Nov 11, 2018)

thegloman said:


> LOL!
> Welcome GodzWeedz!
> Most of us here battle with the getting old thing.
> My doctor once told me when I was complaining about everything hurting, he says, "yeah it sux when the warranty runs out".  I dunno, it just struck my funny bone when he said it.


Thankz for the Welcome Gloman, I just started potting some indoor tomatoes for the winter. Simple task ya know? Take 'em out of this solo cup and put them in their new home of a 5 gallon grow bag. What would have normally taken me a hour to accomplish years back, this time took me six hours. lolz  I had to take a lotta breakz.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2018)

Welcome gw! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2018)

I got a case of empty wine bottles and some yeast on the way !--I got wine needs to be bottled !-- Blueberry -- Cherry -- Pear --Peach and Fruit Cocktail !-- What else needs fermenting ?-- I get settled I want one those beer making kits like ya'll use !-- What is the deposit on a keg if U don't bring it back ?-- I'm need some empties !
Still cold and rainy !-- 
Nick I got a doggy door to a fenced in back yard !-- When it's raining they think over by the back door is close enough to outside !-- I disagree !


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2018)

Back from work. I still have nearly half a harvest to take down. Maybe another 15 or 20 trees. Didn't snap the chain this time. Doing dishes and laundry while I get fired up to watch some football. Smoking some BoC F2. It's tasty, what can I say.


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2018)

Burnin1 U seem to find stuff before me -- I think tommorrow is the 1st day to submit bills for Texas Congress to vote on !-- When U find something about weed let me know !
U da man Umbra !-- U probably got a permanent trim claw hand !-- Like the energizer bunny !-- He just keeps trimming !-- I got (GDP-X-BPU)-x- BOC that needs to be grown out !-- Looking for and expecting something nice !

I'm trying to polish this place up !-- More equity mean more money for a new place ! -- The work gonna hurt some but I did this when I was in worse shape !-- I can do it !-- I'm just not very happy about having to shut the grow down !-- 
I probably be talking to a realtor soon !-- I think I want to look at some foreclosures !-- Not quite sure if I'm end up in Austin or over by Houston !-- Things are moving along nicely but I want my grow back ! -- I been studying what Bohdi does with that Snow Lotus -- I got my eye on a pack of seed !-- I've seen the most potent SL crosses they do !-- 
Wonder what would happen if U hit a SL cross with a second dose of SL !-- I'm gonna find out !


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2018)

His most prolific males have been snowlotus, Appalachia, and '88 G13/HP. I wonder what would happen if you bred the snowlotus to his '88 G13/HP?


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2018)

Umbra -- Snow Lotus -x- '88g13 Hashplant ?--I guess U would call it "The Tranquil Elephantizer " ?
Cut me out some girls and a little SL male and let them have at !-- Then see what I did ?--


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2018)

Star Child = Satori -x- Snow Lotus !-- Definitely need me some Snow Lotus !-- Might need me some Satori too ?


----------



## GodzWeedz (Nov 11, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Welcome gw! Glad to have you with us.


Thank you, Rose. I'm Happy to be here I notice your a organic soil gardener. I am too, at the moment, growing my Winter Veggies.


----------



## GodzWeedz (Nov 11, 2018)

thegloman said:


> LOL!
> Welcome GodzWeedz!
> Most of us here battle with the getting old thing.
> My doctor once told me when I was complaining about everything hurting, he says, "yeah it sux when the warranty runs out".  I dunno, it just struck my funny bone when he said it.


----------



## GodzWeedz (Nov 11, 2018)

thegloman said:


> LOL!
> Welcome GodzWeedz!
> Most of us here battle with the getting old thing.
> My doctor once told me when I was complaining about everything hurting, he says, "yeah it sux when the warranty runs out".  I dunno, it just struck my funny bone when he said it.


Thank you and LMAO! I think they would of at least supply us with lifetime Warrenty on Replacement Parts


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2018)

Yo Gloman -- The in and out on your doubler -- Did U solder the fittings to the lid then use screw on connectors ?-- I'm working on something !-- I was wondering how U did your connections !-- I'm have to find that pic of your stove top still and take another look !-- I'd like be able to take it apart and put it together easy !-- I condense it by freezing like I do I should get a nice return on a 5 gallon still ?-- Make some that fast aged  7 year old bourbon we talked about !-- I don't drink anymore but making liqour gets under your skin same as growing does !-- Have I mentioned how unhappy I am about having to shut the grow down ?
I'm behind the 8 ball if I don't have my girls cut out and cloned by spring !-- I got stuff to explore like all them blueberry crosses I did with a male from Umbra's B.B. King !--(There can be only 1 blueberry ! )Same with  that BOC male !-- I know what to expect from the BBSL crosses !-- They all good but I can't keep them all !-- I get set back up I'm be shedding crosses right and left !-- Got to thin it down !-- It's all about finding the one plant !-- I got it after that !- I can clone myass off !

Yo GW -- What U grow this year ?-- U an outside dirt farmer ?--


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2018)

Forgot to tell U about my weekend adventure !---
 Saturday night I was downtown -- Working for my FBI -- Sitting in a nest of bad men-- Whiskey bottles piling high -- Bootlegging boozer on the west side - Full of people who were doing wrong  -- I was just about to call up the DA man -- When I heard this woman singing a song !

U know how it goes don't U Burnin1 ?


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 11, 2018)

She wuz a long cool woman in a black dress....


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2018)

Dam Nick !-- I didn't think anyone would remember The Hollies - that was before CSNY !-- Along that line ?-- What was Jenny's number again ?


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 11, 2018)

Whatcha mean man I was playing that at high school dances as a teenager


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 11, 2018)

867 5204?  Been a while.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 11, 2018)

5309


----------



## thegloman (Nov 12, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
I'm moving kinda slow this morn.   I acquired some passes to the local health club so I'm thinking Ill go do some jacccuzi time. 
Keef
I used a gal. Glass jar with a screw lid.  All my connections are brass compression fittings.
I have all my fermenters in  use right now with pear and grape wines. ASAP I'm gonna start some rhy whiskey.  You're right about making liqueur. It gets in your blood like growing. I don't drink much either and Never buy it.


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!
Gloman - That cold making the old bones hurt ?-- We at about 60 with rain !--I'm making grandpa noises and moving kinda slow myself !
 My 5 gallon fermenters are all empty !-- Got 6 or so one gallon glass secondary fermenters / long term storage jugs !-- They full !-- I got 3 --5 gallon fermenters but I only made 2 lids !-- I get set back up I'll finish that lid and get all three working again !-- I need to make another batch of coconut wine !-- Boil that "Baker's  sweetened Coconut flakes" !-- Boil it -- filter it - cool it then scoop the solid oil off the top !-- Then U can ferment it ! --


----------



## thegloman (Nov 12, 2018)

Yes sir!
I don't do cold very well.  31*F this morn.Unfortunately I never listened when ppl said so much physical abuse would catch up with me.
I thought I was 10' tall and bullet proof when I was young.


----------



## umbra (Nov 12, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Nov 12, 2018)

morning all ,,,yea 5309,,,,,,,,,,,,,,happy vets day ...to all who served or is now serving thank you


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 12, 2018)

Good morning you awesome people!

Time for coffee and a smoke.






Have a fantastic day friends.


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2018)

Still cold wet and rainy !-- I got up early -- Took some caps -- Got comfortable and went back to bed !-- Ain't gonna be much done around here today !-- I'm feeling my age !-- They building a couple new houses nearby and that hammering need to stop !-- My black and white pup thinks they invading his space and wants a piece of them !-- He might have to get a Hempy as Rose named it !-- I can handle the hammering or the barking-- but not both !-- Lil Bastid  was adopted out at the shelter several times but people kept bringing him back !-- He's a little **** !-- Speaking of which ?-- By the back door is just not the same as outside U evil little ...


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 12, 2018)

thegloman said:


> Yes sir!
> I don't do cold very well.  31*F this morn.Unfortunately I never listened when ppl said so much physical abuse would catch up with me.
> I thought I was 10' tall and bullet proof when I was young.



I just never expected to live this long!
Good morning everyone,  got me a poke of bag weed and it is time for some consuming.


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2018)

I know that's true Nick !-- I never expected to hit 21 -- Or 31 -- Sure ashell never expected to live long enough to get old !
Dam !-- My lighter quit !-- Yo west coast give me a light-- I hear ya'll got extra fire !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 12, 2018)

Keef yer a turd!  I got me  thing this morning for long-legged wimmin singing country!  Don't judge me I am a hillbilly after all!


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2018)

Me a turd ?-- Mostly Nick but I'm good at it !-- Found a lighter !-- Cold north wind  blowing hard out there with another band of showers moving in !-- I need to get up off this beach and find me a place to grow !-- Outta blue painter's tape !-- I need to rest my neck anyway !-- My paint supply order should be here in a few days !--Then I can yet busy !-- I push it too hard the nerve root to my left arm gets inflamed and the arm goes on strike !--
I try to stay away from that country music !-- I saw what happened in Vegas at that concert!- Then that dude caught a bunch lined up in that dance they do and took them out !-- When U lined up like that they can take out 3-4 with one bullet  !-- I don't do crowds very well so U won't catch me like that !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2018)

Me too Nick, same song. Brrrrrrr high of 34, that is not high.  so gray or grey out there. Oh here is a pic i took before we hit freezing last week.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 12, 2018)

Beautiful rose, Rose!


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2018)

Beautiful Rose -Rose !-- That wasn't funny about fire !-- Mane our 1st house burnt down !-- That sucks and I see on the news whole towns burnt !-- At least I didn't try to blame it on poor forest management !--
Nick - Gloman -- Some of ya'll that builds stuff !-- I been thinking that I may have to build me a structure for a grow !-- Hopefully not but I have a couple options !-- One is a 2x4 frame covered with maybe something like that mylar covered foam like the Gloman got in his grow I think it comes in 2 inch thick 4x8 ft sheets ?-- If I put it over a wooden frame and sealed seams and nail holes ?-- That should insulate the place and a window AC unit and grow !-- I'm just not sure how to figure the cost yet ?-- Only has to last for about 2 years of 24/7/365 growing ?-- Then I could maybe do something with a 8x8x40 ft shipping container ?
Delivered they about $1,000 ?-- Still need insulating and environmental control ?-- Just thinking of the cheapest way if I have to build !-- Maybe if I get a foreclosure I get one with a "shop" or barn that can be adapted for a grow ?-- I think I'm going thru grow withdrawals ?-- I need to get some seed wet !

Can U tell I'm riding a cap wave ?-- I think I could drive ?-- but I wouldn't want to be on the road with me !-- Cold wet and windy -- I ain't going nowhere !


----------



## umbra (Nov 12, 2018)

That's exactly how I would do it too. Yeah, I couldn't help myself and I popped some more beans


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2018)

I hate U !


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2018)

What did U start ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 12, 2018)

blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf, purple pineapple bomb x BoC, tiger's milk, granola funk, and black triangle


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2018)

I think I just tell the realtor I want a foreclosure or other cheap place in the south half of Texas with an out building suitable for growing weed ? -- They don't care !-- They just want to get paid !


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2018)

Are 2 of those out of Bohdi ?-Black Triangle and Tiger Milk ?
 I did not know that Ancient OG was a child of Snow Lotus !-- Fate be pushing me at the Snow Lotus why fight it ?-- What do U think ?--(Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus )-x- Snow Lotus ?
(The White - x- Nepal Indica)- x- BBSL)--x- Snow Lotus ?
(Purple Haze -x- BBSL)-x- Snow Lotus
Add another half dozen !-- Should be something outstanding in there somewhere cause all the moms was fine weed - Somebody gonna have to smoke much weed to find it/them  ?-- It's a great sacrifice but I volunteer for this mission !-- Only a professional like myself need to be messing with dank Indicas like this !-- They tricky !-- It's all about catching that one plant!


----------



## umbra (Nov 12, 2018)

granola funk is Bodhi's also


----------



## umbra (Nov 12, 2018)

just trying to find different terpenes and flavors


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2018)

Just keep doing whatever it is U do !--

Maybe grow some more Mimosa !-- That's a tasty tart !


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2018)

Those TE seed (Tranquil Elephantizer) are hard to come by but U guys helped me snag one of the last few packs when I got mine !-- Point is I had it-- I liked it !-- She get sticky white under leds --and it is bad to the bone--- but some this other stuff I got is just as good !-- I should leave well enough alone but why start now ? -- Me and these Indicas got unfinished business !


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2018)

Is it against the law to eat chocolate cake icing out the container ?-- If it ain't it should be !-- Dam that's good what is this ?--  Chocolate fudge !-- I just call it tasty and blame it on the weed !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 12, 2018)

Keef,  I think one of those steel carports/steel buildings and insulate it with spray foam.  Probably best bang for the buck.  Set it on a bed of gravel and let your overflow drain right through the floor.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 12, 2018)

like this.  https://www.lowes.com/pd/DuraMax-Bu...g_Products&CAWELAID=&kpid=3502614&CAGPSPN=pla{ifdyn:dyn}&k_clickID=bi_264334782_5481217750_13814742708_pla-4584963490409161_c_&msclkid=0f5e6d3132ea18989abb36db71734a5c


----------



## thegloman (Nov 13, 2018)

My camera kind of sux but here's a shot of my Frank's Gift (top)in the foreground and Night Shade x bbsl in the back.(bottom)


----------



## umbra (Nov 13, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- Moving like a dam grandpa this morning !-- Having coffee and a pipe waiting for the caps to kick in !-- Catching up on the news !-- Ya'll can have those wildfires and blizzards -- I'll stick with the hurricanes!-- Them I can outrun !-- Someone once told me "Keef there are consequences to an election !"-- This election is over so now comes the consequences !-- Can't even go to Arlington to honor the fallen on Veterans Day !-- I have a problem with that !
Dam !-- I guess I might as well get ready to do my time in the hole  !-- 3 days enough ?


----------



## zigggy (Nov 13, 2018)

morning guys,,,,,keef,,,you can pay honor to our hero's anywhere ,,,no need to go to Arlington...


----------



## thegloman (Nov 13, 2018)

Oops!


----------



## ness (Nov 13, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> View attachment 250739
> Me too Nick, same song. Brrrrrrr high of 34, that is not high.  so gray or grey out there. Oh here is a pic i took before we hit freezing last week.



Good morning OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2018)

Good morning all,
I seemed to have slept all day yesterday, it was tired out  Very grey and 32 degrees, what's a girl to do? Maybe i should work out, maybe I should smoke a joint and think about it. oops i already did that. I do like the chocolope, but says it is a good thing as i have a bit of it. 
Well, i am going to pop a move.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 13, 2018)

Come on Rose, it’s “bust a move”, don’tcha know...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2018)

RE. you are so right and the second person this month to tell me it is  bust a move... thanks for keeping  me hip LOLOLOLOL
Did 15 min on bike and lifted,i am dead now.


----------



## umbra (Nov 13, 2018)

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- Moving like a dam grandpa this morning !-- Having coffee and a pipe waiting for the caps to kick in !-- Catching up on the news !-- Ya'll can have those wildfires and blizzards -- I'll stick with the hurricanes!-- Them I can outrun !-- Someone once told me "Keef there are consequences to an election !"-- This election is over so now comes the consequences !-- Can't even go to Arlington to honor the fallen on Veterans Day !-- I have a problem with that !
> Dam !-- I guess I might as well get ready to do my time in the hole  !-- 3 days enough ?


He might mess up his hair, or it might be too cold for him to honor heros. He's too busy paying off porn stars and watching Fox and Friends to know what's really important.


----------



## Kreler (Nov 13, 2018)

Keef said:


> Is it still morning ?-- We got weather change coming and I'm locked up in the face -- I need to get some high CBD weed up and harvested -- I found mixing high CBD and High THC for my caps worked for pain !-- Without getting so high !---High THC caps alone will help but U get pretty smashed !-- Like I am now !-- Some days I do OK and some days I don't !-- The plan is to try to survive the day and hope tomorrow is better !



I am totally agree with you, mate. You know, I usually also use THC without getting hi just for reducing my pain. But not in times when I have drug test at my job place. In these times I usually use some tablets stuff(like this one  https://antiaging-health.com.au/palmitoylethanolamide_pea_100_pure) but id doesn't help in such way like CBD does.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 14, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Someone told me I'd get more trichs with LED lights and I gotta say that was on the money.
My buds are very young and still small but they're building the sweetest smells!
With the CFL lights I didn't get many trichs till the end.


----------



## ness (Nov 14, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Wishing everyone have a blessed day.  Nice to see you Kreler enjoy MP.  Smoking on SR-91 and coffee in hand.  We are having rain for 4 days in a roll.  Going to be going down to 34 degrees, tomorrow morning.  The holidays are real tuff for me.  Xmas had a lot of childhood mental trauma year after years.  Got a appointment with the head Doctor, Hopefully she will give me something mild to get me through these holidays.  (bong hit).  Wake and Bake


----------



## thegloman (Nov 14, 2018)

Boy did I screw up!
I was making a batch of brownies and wanted to extreme dose them so I used an ounce of buds and 7cc. Of rso.
I used too much coconut oil and it burnt into a nasty mess.
I can't figure how to still use it so out it goes.  Won't make THAT mistake again!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 14, 2018)

freeze it and mix it with ice cream. probably taste pretty good as a mix-in...


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Good morning OFC

Keef:  It looks like you may get real medical marijuana in Texas after the first of the year.  Get ready to get legal. 
https://www.newsweek.com/got-weed-t...egalize-medicinal-marijuana-lone-star-1214418

Have a great day guys!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks of8
That's sounds like its worth a try!
Ice cream makes almost everything better.  Like Bacon!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 14, 2018)

crumble some bacon bits on that too! i have the opposite problem. i made a batch of really weak brownies. usually a quarter or eighth of one of my brownies is enough for me. this batch looks like my cannabutter must be a good 1/10th as potent as my usual batches. i can snack on these brownies(not a good thing)...

i use this recipe for my brownies - 

https://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipe/054515/bakers-one-bowl-brownies

fyi ~171 grams of cannabutter is 3/4 cup of butter


----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2018)

My bachelor party, my best man made brownies. He used 1/4 lb of hash instead of 1/4 oz. LOL. He used lecithin in the brownies instead of coconut oil


----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Gone2pot! (Nov 14, 2018)

Good Morning OFC...‍
It’s an even 50* here this morning. 
I love sweater weather


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 14, 2018)

I have added lecithin to my brownies before since it is an emulsifier. Changed how quickly the brownie buzz came on and also the duration and intensity(quicker buzz, shorter duration and more intense). 

I am trying to up the strength of the cannabutter batch by reducing some everclear tincture I made to cook off all/most of the alcohol. Then I am planning on mixing in the oil(or whatever is left) into the batch of butter. Hope that works. I hate to have a wasted cannabutter batch...


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 14, 2018)

Woke up this morning and decided it was a good day to stay home'


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2018)

G2P in the house????? Hi lady!!! what a great surprise to see you.

we are bout to make some oil.  So the last two nights it has been very foggy, well all of a sudden in the east my whole town could see bright purple fog amazingly bright purple.   It was an organic pot grow that didn't have the roof on yet.  Not so secret grow anymore. it was awesome.  I am betting the use Lushlights. Would like to meet them. ha
Umbra did you live thru your bachelor party?


----------



## zigggy (Nov 14, 2018)

good afternoon ,,,started work at 330 this morning...just got home 13 1/2 hour day ,,,,,theres gotta be a better way ,,,just aint found it yet ,,,but ill keep looking


----------



## zigggy (Nov 14, 2018)

hey rose just wanted you to know today I received full legal custody  of my boy  ,,,,I will never leave my self open like that again,,,thanks for believing in me


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 14, 2018)

Rose, that is just wild! Like it or not I gotta move.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 14, 2018)

I heated some everclear tincture to evaporate off the alcohol. What I have left is almost like motor oil. I am guessing that is hash oil? Is that stuff too valuable to add to my cannabutter?


----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> G2P in the house????? Hi lady!!! what a great surprise to see you.
> 
> we are bout to make some oil.  So the last two nights it has been very foggy, well all of a sudden in the east my whole town could see bright purple fog amazingly bright purple.   It was an organic pot grow that didn't have the roof on yet.  Not so secret grow anymore. it was awesome.  I am betting the use Lushlights. Would like to meet them. ha
> Umbra did you live thru your bachelor party?


I did live thru it. We did not go anywhere. The Best man had made arrangements for us to go to a strip club, lol. No one could walk, let alone drive. When I drove home that night, I drove 5 mph on a back street. It took a little over an hour to drive 10 blocks. I was still very high at the wedding in the morning


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2018)

OF, I believe what you have there is rso or feco, rick simpson oil, or full extract cannabis oil. That is the half a grain of rice will put you away for the night stuff.
Umbra, i am glad you lived. 
Zigggy you have been through so much. Of course I believe in you. I knew your parents. They loved and believed in you too. It gets easier when you are old. Love ya honey.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 15, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Snow here today. 2" so far and still comming down.
The roads are treacherous and I'm in town doing laundry.
Times like this I sure miss Arizona.


----------



## zigggy (Nov 15, 2018)

good morning everyone,,,a bit chilly this morning had to put on  a hoodie


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## ness (Nov 15, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  What happen to fall.  Chilly and rainy here.  Have a good day.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 15, 2018)

good morning/nearly-noon, ofc. my neck of the woods is supposed to get 4-7" of snow tonight. too early in the season for this crud...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2018)

snow sounds way too early. I still think it is october. I hope i remember it is thanksgiving soon. We have sun and 30. I can take cold if it isn't gloomy.
I am planting some seeds today, cleaning up the grow room. Y'all smoke lots of  pot and have a good day. OH, don't smoke too much or you just will drool.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Nov 16, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Well we ended up getting about 4" of snow.  Ugh!  I wouldn't mind except I have to shovel some so my elderly aunt can get out to the truck.    Elderly, hmmmm when do I get to qualify for special treatment? It would be nice to have somebody to do that stuff for me.
I made more rso from the hash. Its SO much nicer starting from bubble and its WAY easy to over do it. Respecting it is a good idea.
Its been years since I had weed I have to be carefull with.
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Sorry !-- I got side tracked !-- Starting to make some progress !-- I'll be around!-- Catch up when I can !-- Should have this place on the market late February !
Grow Room and Brewery in a Box !-- I've had some help so let me get back to it !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2018)

Gloman my Blueberry Wine got the seal of approval !-- I'm proud of the peach wine too !-- Canned peaches are cheap and make fine wine !-- I nailed that batch !-- Cherry - Fruit Cocktail and pear were bone dry !-- I mean Very dry !-- Keef fix it !-- Got a case of empty bottles delivered and another one on the way !-- Got some weed in the oven doing the decarb for caps !-- Kinda crippled up today !- Looks like my prediction on a home value spike is coming true !-- I get this master bedroom done I'll have the realtor out and get them looking for a new place !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2018)

Ugh !-- Left arm not cooperating this morning !-- I gotta get on the stick and hustle me up some more cannacap weed before I run out !-- Don't think I could do this without it !-- 
Even with caps it ain't always easy !


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Good morning

In the 60s right now..   The sky is a blueish haze from the fires.  
Keef:  It sounds like your house may sell for a lot.  I hope you move some place cool.  New members of your State legislature will introduce medical marijuana bills as well as decriminalization bills when they take office after the 1st of the year.
You may be legal with medical marijuana by the time you move into your new place.  Add this to your vocabulary  "Legal Grower".  





Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2018)

What up Burnin1 !-- It is looking that way for Texas -- Legal grower ?-- I won't know how to act !-- Whatever they do won't kick in until late summer !-- I should be back in the saddle with the grow by spring !-- The plan is to start a new rotation with my Indicas and some those high CBD crosses I was gifted with !-- They want MMJ ?-- I'll give them MMJ !


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 16, 2018)

http://txcann.com/cannabis-bills-pre-filed-2019-texas-legislative-session/
http://txcann.com/texas-senator-files-comprehensive-and-compassionate-medical-cannabis-bill/

Keef:  A whole lot of change may be coming your way.  woot!


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2018)

10 bills having to do with cannabis !-- They gonna flood the zone !-- Something gonna get a vote !-- I'm betting on expanding The MMJ law we got !-- I better hustle up some Snow Lotus seed !-- On the other hand I may be well off the beaten path in genetics but they can hold they own right now ! --Especially under "Pink  Light" !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2018)

Good morning all.  we are all pretty happy around here, heard the little texas boy hasn't had a seizure since her started on "our medicine".. Now he needs another doctor to sign off and with 2 doc's the mom will get a prescription for it so that protects her I hope.  She has a ton of mom friends with a lot of autism kids..keef.
This is so happy making. It is kinda bitter sweet for me as a mom of a seizure kid that can't use pot still even here because of where he works.  I so wish we could have used it for him


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm paddling fast as I can Rose !-- I had my seed out this morning trying to figure out where to start !-- I think I'll start some every 2 weeks ?-- Nurse Larry is due a side by side grow off with her daughter and her grand daughter !
It was overwhelming to look at those seed and try to work out some kind of order outta that chaos !-- I got my "Original" seed I wanna do something with !-- Such as Rose's Purple Haze -I got Squish -x- Oregon Lemon from Umbra plus others -- Got some '70 x
X-mas Tree plant-- - With a male PH I can add color !-- Then there's my Indicas-- Mostly the children of Waldo -- My BBSL male !-- I need to thin 8-10 B.B. crosses down to the best few !-- There's also the hybrids !-- It can get to where U can't see the trees for the forest !-- I'm easily over powered by too much info coming at me at one time !-- So I should work on getting my Indicas working first ! -- That's gonna be my work horses for awhile anyway !-- I get my girls cut out and cloning again ?-- I have the capacity to produce several hundred clones at a time !-- Texas -- I'm ready when U are !-- Open the Chute and let's see if I can stay on till the buzzer rings !--- Or as my Southern brothers would say -- Here --Hold my beer and watch this !-- Famous last words ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2018)

I need a judgement call !-- Am I making connection between 2 things that are unrelated or what ?-- I noticed in the local news that they were having a "Bowling with Turkeys" charity event and I also saw that 2 days later they have the big "Turkey Give Away" -- event -- Some lawyer and a few others bring in a semi load of Turkeys and give them away every year  !-- 
My question ?-- 
Is that the same Turkeys ya'll used in that frozen turkey bowling thing ?-- If it is I don't think that's right !-- I think I'll just buy one instead of getting a scuffed up give away bowling  turkey !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 16, 2018)

ROTFL!!!!!
Here! Hold my beer n watch this!  That's such an accurate statement I can't help but crack up.
That's exactly what we'd say when we was out drinking Crusing the back roads and riding oil well pumps!


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2018)

My jam of the day ?-- Primus -- "Jerry Was a Race Car Driver "-- If I could play the bass ?-- That's how I would play !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2018)

Trying to find something called "Golden Teacher "-- Ain't but 15 million varieties!-- Somebody probably made it up ?


----------



## zigggy (Nov 16, 2018)

good evening yall ,,,another 14 hour day ,,,,hope all is well ,,,busting my butt  working catching up on bills that I fell behind on ,,,if I keep up this pace I will be back on target by the end of the year,,,,,not even sure what I'm doing for thanksgiving


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 16, 2018)

first legal recreational marijuana sales in massachusetts will start in leicester mass this tuesday. i cannot imagine the crowds/lines that will be there. i'll just watch since i am flush with my own doobage...


----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2018)

Keef said:


> Trying to find something called "Golden Teacher "-- Ain't but 15 million varieties!-- Somebody probably made it up ?


Are you talking about mycelia? I have it.


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2018)

I have no response to that Umbra !-- Constitution say I don't have to incriminate myself !-- I'll take a fifth !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 16, 2018)

Mycelia?


----------



## thegloman (Nov 16, 2018)

These are Golden Teachers.


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2018)

I just had a brain fart !-- I don't know nothing bout nothing !-- I don't know where this conversation is going and there is a conversation to be had !--but --maybe it's time to do a U turn ?-- I get in enough trouble on my own !-- I don't need any help !


----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2018)

cubenis is the new natural medicine, making a huge headway. CA is moving toward total decriminalization of cubenis.


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2018)

To treat PTSD ?--
That's the conversation I was talking about !-- Paired with THC ?


----------



## thegloman (Nov 16, 2018)

A few years ago I mentioned adding a bit of mushroom extract to the whole plant extract from my girlz to help boost things up.
It really is a nice combo when balanced. Too much one way or the other and you miss that "sweet spot".
Cubensis and other phychs are making a big impact at long last to treat many troubles of the mind.
We knew this back in the 60's but nobody listened.


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2018)

We may have to have that conversation some place else ?-- I just got back !-- Give me a few days before they get mad at me again !-- Use of our plant in conjunction with other natural compounds has to be explored !-- Big Pharm failed so give us a shot ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2018)

microdosing


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2018)

Micro  ?-- Macro ?--It's just a word but -- BAM !--  that would be different !-- How U supposed to clean those shoe prints off the ceiling ?--


----------



## thegloman (Nov 17, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Boy, the Frank's Gift sure Smells sweet!  Anybody else grow this one? I need help identifying the smell.
I know I yak about the LED s a lot but wow, what a difference from CFL. Very early buds are getting all covered in trichs already. Its a beautiful thing!
Temps are up a bit here. I got the hoses rolled up and put away after they thawed out. DOH!
1st coffee down, now a wake n bake with some SD X BBSL.
 I want to thank you all here for the knowledge and genetics you've shared with me. Tho I'm a far cry away from an expert grower I now have a sustainable stash of ever increasing quality.
Thanks!


----------



## umbra (Nov 17, 2018)

Good morning OFC. I saw a big difference in trichome production when I went to double ended HPS from the screw in HPS. It was because of the usable spectrum shifting slightly. PAR values changed and so did the plants. Then I bought a crazy expensive LED and I can't believe the difference the change in PAR and how the plants have responded. I'm popping older strains, to revisit them and see how they change with the LED spectrum. I popped some more of Bodhi's snow diesel just to see if I might find a different pheno with even more frost.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 17, 2018)

Good morning all.
Had a little birthday party for our son yesterday. He is the baby and is 42. Isn't it weird he and I are the same age?
You know those joint rollers thingy's? ya know, the 3 buck rollers? I got one. Never had one but my joints were stupid. Now they are very professional. lol
Have a good weekend you guys. 
Gloman, i have a FG growing too, It is a lovely smell, isn't it? Perfume, when lights are on, i will go take a whiff.


----------



## umbra (Nov 17, 2018)

I have a FG flowering. Smells great


----------



## zigggy (Nov 17, 2018)

morning guys,,,,finally a day off,,,gonna take the boy to lowery park zoo in tampa,,,he likes the zoo,,, giraffes are his favorite ,they have blue toungs ,,,,me i like the turtles ,,,a little cold this morning but it should warm up to the 80's,,,,i take him to ihop for breakfast then off to the zoo


----------



## ness (Nov 17, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Everyone has a pleasant day.


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- As U know I just stumbled into LEDs!-- They all I know now !-- I expect sticky heavy frost !-- I just figured it was the genetics we got !-- I haven't grown anything I got from here that didn't frost up heavy !-- Now that Nightshade -x- BBSL  will trick U !--U think it is not as frosty then U take the fan leaves off and there it is !-- Been hiding-- but it's there !-- I'm planning for that small commercial grow and the cost of those Spyder LEDS is just too much !-- I started my adult life working for a technology thief !-- I'll lay hands on one those Spyder LEDS and take it apart !-- Order the components it's made from and have a local shop make me some frames that are slightly different from the Spyder !-- Take my frames back to the house and start assembling MY  LEDS !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 17, 2018)

Rose, my joints look like they did back in the 60’s...just like a football, so I got ona those rollers too and Now I can roll just like a pro!!!cheers ya’ll, have a great day!


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Good afternoon OFC

My fingers don't work like they used to.  My roller is my friend. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2018)

Keef's high tech joint rolling machine and tutorial !

1 -- Put weed in dollar bill and roll back and forth to desired shape and size !
2 -- Place paper behind rolled weed with glue at top facing U
3- Roll dollar bill--wrapping paper securely around joint !
4 -- Slide joint out the end of dollar careful to not let it unwrap !

















5-Lick the paper and glue it down !-- Perfect joint everytime !


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2018)

Don't know how to remove the duplicate !


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2018)

Dear Texas -- I been reading those bills on MMJ and ending  prohibition U gonna have in front of U !-- I double coon dog dare U to give me any kind of wiggle room !-- I know some peeps that got an interest in marijuana whether medical or recreational !-- While U had your law dog's out hunting I been busy breeding a little this and that !-- These peeps I said I knew ? -- The OFC !-- They not always happy with commercially available varieties and we swap genetics so we have bred some monsters !-- I'm sitting on a sack of seed that are pure OFC genetics including our own high CBD varieties !-- So ring the dam bell and let's do this thing !-- I took the best I could lay hands on and started stacking dank !---So go ahead and make your rules and such ! --Keef is ready to come up out the belly of the beast driving a team of fire breathing demons born and bred under the jack boot of your prohibition in Texas !--
Shoulda caught me when U had a chance !-- Now U gotta deal with what U created in me !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 17, 2018)

Started up my little grow cabinet...Some ofc cbd, and a few freebies from the seed distributors...the size difference is mostly age difference...


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2018)

RE is that drip and drain in coco coir ?-- Does the excess water go to waste or back to the res ?-- I been trying to decide how I want to set my new bloom up !-- Is there a pump on a timer or what ?-- Tell me what U got going there !


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2018)

I got an idea !-- Them soldier boys down here putting up a barb wire "Wall" (-- I know it's a fence and U know it's a fence but hey -- Let's call it a wall !)-- Anyway they down here building tent cities for the immigrants they catch -- I think they should all go to California and maybe build a tent city for them that lost everything !-- Whole cities gone !-- These people build **** !-- They need to be helping in the fire disaster !-- 5,000 soldiers with gear and back up  would be a big help out there !-- I been thru a natural disaster except mine was Katrina -- We coulda used the military !-- but -- No one came !--I don't want others to have to go thru that !-- Those 2 bags of ice I scored in the second week after the storm were Divine !-- They need some help dammit now !


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2018)

A bowl of CKN and Sausage Gumbo on top a large dose of caps !-- Mane this is like medicine !-- Make me want to go play in the cold rain -- No that ain't happening !--- Somethings I'm just too old to be doing !-- Something get after me ?-- I ain't running !-- Not because I'm brave but because I can't run far or fast !---I'm not running myself to death ! --- I'll have to make my stand where I'm at !-- Caps are kicking in !--
Listen ?--That's  Grace Potter and the Nocturnals doing-- "Paris "-- That's my jam today !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 17, 2018)

Keef, it’s got a reservoir under and it drains back down...Its coco chips set up on a WiFi sonoff switch... I have it set up to go off 3 times a day for 15 minutes...I got a pump and a bubbler in the res...
I found those green collars at the local grow shop so thought I’d give’m a try...when things get growing, I’ll change or fill the res once a week or so...


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2018)

A case of my Blueberry Wine in dark blue bottles then dip the cork and neck end in purple wax after it's bottled -- My response ?-- O.K. !--I got no questions !--- I don't need to know more than that !-- My Blueberry Merlot is nice but 1/2 cup of sugar per gallon right before bottling and U got something else !-- Still best at room temperature but works well with a chill on it too !
I'm still learning but I think I been checked off on blueberry !-- Peach is gonna work well !-- Only thing is it taste like **** right up till the end when U sweeten it !-- 2 gallons of concentrated wine from 3 -36 oz. cans of Libby's Peaches in heavy syrup -some sugar -water and yeast !- Makes 5 gallons of wine then concentrated down to 2 gallons by freezing off water ice !--
Blueberry will break me at 5 lbs of frozen blueberries ($15)--and 5 lbs of sugar --making 2 finished gallons from 5 !-- Probably up close to 30 % alcohol ?-- Longer I store it the stronger it gets !-- For awhile !-- No need to distill dat **** !-- I guess it's already up to brandy strength ?-


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 17, 2018)

Back when I was a young fogey, I used to work with this old hippy dude who rolled his own cigarettes. I always suspected he made a mix because he always had a calm buddha look in his eyes. One day walking back up stairs after lunch, we were talking and in the coarse of the 2 flights of stairs, he rolled a perfect cigarette one handed (while talking and climbing stairs). I smiled and said ‘that is pretty impresive’. He just smiled.


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2018)

Cool RE !-- Thanks !- I could do something like that !-- Once U got a good nute formula it'll work in any type water pharming !-- I'm still leaning toward no grow medium but not set on it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 17, 2018)

I’ve been using something called megacrop... it’s pretty inexpensive,ships dry so you don’t have to pay for shipping water...
Made by Greenleaf nutrients here in cali...


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2018)

Gloman ain't got but one hand !-- Yo G ?-- U roll joints or stick with a pipe ?-- If U roll joints how U do it ?-- I don't think I could ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2018)

RE U need to study up on -- EM1 -- It's an anaerobic extract or something ?- I have no idea what it does but my grow experience is divided into before EM1 and after EM1 !-- I gotta have it !-- It comes in a standard concentration and 5 mils per gallon works for me !-- Try it !-- Just add it to the res when changing nute water ! -- Right along with the stuff U already add !


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2018)

I got about a dozen of my box/pump/ light units ?-- I plan to use these like I been doing for cloning and young seed plants then drill some my boxes to fit a 4 inch aero "cup and collar" for veg !-- Bloom I'm leaning toward long drip and drain tables but I'm put micro sprayers on the drip end of the drip line -- Move bloom ready plants in thier 4 in. Aero basket and neopreme collar to a new place in bloom every 2 weeks !-- Bigger they are the more they'll produce but where's the sweet spot in efficiency ?-- Or in Keef speak ?-- How dahell do I get the mostest of the bestest the fastest ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 17, 2018)

I’ve use EM1 but I think I’m out at the moment...I’ll get some more and give it a whirl...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 17, 2018)

You can harvest every two weeks I suppose but you need to allow a longer cycle in veg to get bigger plants...flower takes whatever time it takes though but if you have bigger plants, you get more flowers...at least that’s how it seems to me...I’m not growin to sell though so I get enough for me’n the lady and some to give to friends on occasion...


----------



## thegloman (Nov 18, 2018)

Joints?
Well, I used to love sparking up a fatty to share. Ppl always comment on how I roll. lol
Its really just figuring out how to do things different.
I blew off my left hand and I wasn't ready to give up. So, I got me one of those rollers Rose was talking about. Now I roll doobs, build and use bongs, pipes, vapes and eat it. I loves my weed!


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- 
Gloman U know I spent 20 years in surgery I don't shy away from injuries and scars!-- I'd have to examine it and see what U did !-- I still think U need a prosthesis with a built in pistol !-- I was just truely curious about how U rolled I figure U had a way !-- U don't quit U just try another way !-- I don't really roll many joints these days !-- A small pipe works fine for me !-- 
O.K. then !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this rainy day !


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2018)

That's better !-- Face is a little swollen from the weather changes and I musta over did it with the left arm yesterday !-- It's on strike !-- Fingers work but I wouldn't trust that arm to hold **** !--
When it comes to selling weed !--I got no problem with it but there's a time and place !-- If I moved anything around here I'd already be in jail !-- Growing 24/7/365 U gonna produce more than U need !-- I then got into chunking some pollen and kinda got addicted to it !-- In order to grow and do the breeding I want I'm gonna have excess so my plan is to find a partner who likes to make money and is good at it !-- They take my excess and turn it into money - I don't want to be bothered with the details !-- The best LEDs are expensive !-- I wanna grow the best I can and that means I need money for equipment-- power and expenses !-- I also like to live well ! -- That cost money !-- So my hobby has to turn into a way to produce that money !-- I just want someone else to take care of that and let me grow !--

Umbra U running that Snow Desiel again and under LEDs this time ?-- A breeding male would do U right !


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2018)

Caps kicked in and I turnt the music on !-- Old people music !-- Eric Burdon and the Animals-- House of the Rising Sun !--  and Sky Pilots ---Eric Burdon and War -- Spill the Wine !-- 
War -- The Cisco Kid !-- More coffee and more tunes ?-- and a toke or 2 ?


----------



## mrcane (Nov 18, 2018)

Good morning OFC ...32* Here this morning clear and cold is in the forecast. ..
I'm puffin with ya.....


----------



## mrcane (Nov 18, 2018)

Have some repoting to do today going from 3gal pots to 7gal give them a week or so then flip'em .... was shut down most of the summer nice to be growing again..


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2018)

Good sunday morning friends.
Very foggy here this morning and 28 degrees. 
Very interesting reading in here today. Cane, glad you are back growing, we missed you. What did you plant?


----------



## mrcane (Nov 18, 2018)

Morning Rose I have some Papaya and Girl scout cookies that are getting ready to flip ..also have some Blackjack going over at the neighbors which are in flower now .


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2018)

Good morning OFC. I have always been a joint smoker, especially to share, But I normally smoke from a 1 hit glass pipe because I like being able to take a hit from a few different strains and a joint is simply too much weed to smoke for myself if I still want to be conscious and functionable. I don't think of myself as a lightweight when it comes to smoking weed, but maybe I am. Or maybe the weed is really good...


----------



## mrcane (Nov 18, 2018)

Yep, I am with you Umbra love my one hitter when smoking alone. Never can finish a whole joint myself.
Digging in the dirt love it....
Ocean Forest, little extra bat guano, worm castings and perlite ....


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2018)

I always smoke too much of the joint. Maybe i should try out those one hitters, i have one. I think I am a hog pig maybe. And ALWAYS get too stoned.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 18, 2018)

I have a ceramic one hitter, made to look like a filtered cig but the brownish filter has long worn off so now it looks like a camel...dang umbra, I’m disappointed, I had visions of you smoking a whole doob and thinking about rolling another...yeah, you just grow dank weed I’m sure...I know I’m a lightweight...lol


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2018)

I lost my one hitter !-- I need a new one !-- I keep a glass pipe within reach but it's like an all day sucker !-- Fill it up and smoke on it all day and not empty it !-- I even had a pipe Cane made for me but it got stolen !---Joints are for sharing and I smoke by myself alot so I'm down with a pipe !-- I'm looking for a glass pipe with a bowl smaller than my little finger like I used to have !-- I take cannacaps so I really don't smoke that much !-- I need me a bunch of small glass pipes or one hitters so I always one clean !-- I am ashamed that I have become a weed snob !-- With this **** we grow the potency is gonna be there !-- That's a  given !--
I'm becoming a terp nerd !-- Ya'll did this too me !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2018)

Which one of those high CBD do I start 1st !-- I had CBD Crew's Indica-x- Valentine and it worked fine !- I've heard some like that Blueberry- Valentine!-- So what's the opinion ?


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 18, 2018)

I have been smoking from a glass pipe since I have been forced to smoke bag weed.  Before, I used to roll fatties with Bob Marley 1.5's.  Usually about a gram and usually more than one.


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2018)

This too shall pass Nick !-- Not any fun for U I'm sure !--
The mission today if I choose to accept it is to sweeten 2 gallons of Peach Wine and bottle it !-- Right now it taste like watered down peach extract with a kick !-- Not nary a hint of sweetness !-- I'll have to taste it several times !-- I can get it where I want it cause I done it before !-- I just don't think I'm ready yet !-- Another toke ?
Edit : -- Speaking of terps ?-- I been studying that "Simply C" super critical CO2 extraction machine !-- I know a Rosen Press is industry standard but mane it has to burn off some those lower end terps !-- A CO2 extractor wouldn't do that !-- I think it cost about  $1,500 and can only handle about an ounce per hour !-- If that OZ is dry ice hash then that volume is acceptable for making hash oil !--
I just don't believe in fair completion when I'm in the game !-- No one will need to know I'm cheating and using a CO2 extractor instead of a Rosen Press !-- It's just a thought ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2018)

Umbra -- HBC hash ?-- How hard would it be to convert one those old autoclaves we used to sterilize instruments in surgery ?-- They made for pressure and vacuum ?-- Probably pick up an old one at a hospital supply company for cheap ?-- Then modify it !


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> I have a ceramic one hitter, made to look like a filtered cig but the brownish filter has long worn off so now it looks like a camel...dang umbra, I’m disappointed, I had visions of you smoking a whole doob and thinking about rolling another...yeah, you just grow dank weed I’m sure...I know I’m a lightweight...lol[/


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 19, 2018)

Looks like we need a BOTM shootout...I got nuthin...


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I'd vote for it Umbra !-- We got rain again today !-- Waiting for my caps to kick in !-- Moving like a dam grandpa !-- 
Yo West Coast !-- Ya'll wasting daylight !-- U need to get out there and rake the forest so there won't be anymore fires !
Like he said it's all ya'lls fault !-- Probably made up that whole global warming thing as an excuse for not raking !-- Bunch of lazy liberals !


----------



## umbra (Nov 19, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2018)

I gotta take some executive time today !-- My bone spurs be hurting !


----------



## zigggy (Nov 19, 2018)

morning OFC ,,,gonna start me a caravan ,,,get a few thousand rednecks and head up north to Canada ...sneak across there boarder ,,steel a few thousand jobs,,,put a heavy stain on there medical and other social services ,,,or maybe I could stay here and try to fix the problems in my country ,,,and hey they got legal weed up there ,,,,sorry in a shitty mode this morning ,,fighing with the neighbors,,,ill just shut up


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2018)

Hey Zig !-- I was glad to see U mention having your son back !-- I was afraid to ask !-- I'm lucky with my neighbors !-- They afraid of me !-- I got that head injury so I act up once in awhile just so no one forgets !-- Worked well for keeping people away from the grow !-- I'm pretty much a hermit and I'm OK with it !-- I have a secret I have to hide !-- It's kept me outta jail so far !-- If I make it till the law changes 
I'm be acting like a peacock !-- What do I do ?-- I grow weed !-- Better than anything U gonna find around here !-- Wanna try some ?
Cheer up girlfriend !-- Keep it cool and get thru one day at a time !-- The boy needs his momma ! -- If the law ever changes and U can safely grow again we'll get U some seed !-- Your father taught U well and I hope you're able to carry on his work one day -- That would make him proud !


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2018)

I got a question !-- I been seeing lots of people from Saudi Arabia and stuff on TV !-- This ain't political or religous !- It's just that curious minds want to know !--Them rags they wear on they head ? -- Is there some significance to the color they wear ?--- Red on Monday --Blue on Wednesdays ?-- That one dude looked like he was wearing a piece of table cloth on his head  wonder what's up with that ?--- I don't know so much about that kinda stuff  !-- I do think I could rock one those man dresses like they got !-- I need a hookah like they got too !-- Full of hash !-- I could get down with that !--


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 19, 2018)

God Morning OFC

When I was about 19 I thought I was the best joint roller around.  Friends would freak out seeing me roll a joint while driving with my elbows on the steering wheel.  ha ha

My first use of a roller back in those days was one of those big rollers.  I don't remember who gave it to me.  I have not seen a roller like that in decades.  I don't think they make them anymore. I used it to roll up ounces of weed with it in a hurry to take to concerts, .  I once used it to roll like 50 joints I took to a Rolling Stones concert.  The poor guy sitting next to me and my buddie at that concert had never smoked weed before.  We kept passing joint after joint his way.  Poor guy.  He kept saying no more, but every time we passed him a joint he hit it.

Have a great day guys.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 19, 2018)

These two rollers are a good price.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MSNB5GF/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 19, 2018)

Good mornin ofc...I don’t want to jinx it but it looks like we got rain in the forecast for Northern Cali!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2018)

Good morning all,
 Overcast here again with fog. RE, i sure hope it rains all over cali. What a horrible time for those folks. Devastating. 

Ziggy, canada is looking better all the time, have you seen the prime minister???? I love him, not just cause he is cute, but he seems to be smart and caring and compassionate. I miss those traits.

I am off to costco this morning, wish me luck.  
Ok, so this is a stupid question, have any of you needed to stop smoking pot for a day?  I think i may be taking too much oil at  night, i felt weird yesterday and today.  I am not going to smoke for a bit, hours, minutes or a day. lol


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2018)

I could stop smoking for a day -- long as I still take my caps ?-- I really don't smoke that much with the caps !-- but I like a toke when I want !-- I want one right now !--I didn't take a rainy day nap !--- I'll raise my left hand and swear to that !--
Move to Canada ?-- Nope too cold and too far  !-- Take back our country ?-- Yep !-- I'll be here for the fight !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 19, 2018)

CONSUMER ALERT!
I ordered some terps from
KIND Terps. Blue Dream, it STINKS! Nothing like the blue dream I've smoked.


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2018)

Trying to use this down time to decide what I'll start 1st !-- I gotta get my Indicas up and running but I got some hybrids that got me interested!-- Umbra's " TheWhite -x- Nepal  Indica" -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus has a production plant -- I've seen it and will have it back !-- Same with Snow Lotus - x- BBSL-- Half Snow Lotus on both sides !-- She'll make pink bud !- Still trying to thin the others down some !--"Waldo" that BBSL male did ole Keef right !-- Then I used his son with a Mazar-i-Shariff mom on a couple that need evaluating !-
Barney's Farm Nightshade and SR -91 !-- Plus a mess of crosses with an f-2 B.B.King male out the house of Umbra !
Several more with a Box of Chocolate dad !--Like a Blueberry mom in ( GDP-X BPU)-x- BOC !-- I Don't even know what I got yet !-- Maybe put that AK- x- BBSL  cross on the list ?-- There's something there!-- Decisions - Decisions ?
I'll have to watch Other Keef cause he'll want to start some of everything right now !-- U know that ain't right ! -- He gets me in more trouble than U know !


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2018)

11,700 homes burned in California?-- Mane that's like  major hurricane damage -- U know with a word there could be more help than U need ?-- U also know that the order will not be given ?-- Even the few troops on the border would be a big help but No that won't happen either !-- I'm sorry guys !--In this event and an absence of leadship it's gonna get worse before it gets better !-- Sometimes the aftermath is worse than the event !-- Stand tall and hang in there !


----------



## umbra (Nov 19, 2018)

Back from Healdsburg. I'll be back that way in a couple weeks for the Emerald Cup. It is a long drive.


----------



## zigggy (Nov 19, 2018)

thanks brother ,,,he was there on the day I was released ,,,it took a few weeks before I got him back legally ,,,my twin sister was his legal caretaker while I was away ….I was amazed how my lawyer told me exactly what would happen ,,,,,pay me this much and and you'll get 5 years probation,,,told him there is no real way for me to stop smoking for 5 years he came back with 1 year in jail and told me I would be out in 6 months ,,,I took the six months,,,now im free,,, I got my son back and my son of a ***** ex husband will never call the police on anyone again ,,,now I just need to come up with 15 grand to pay back the people who put it up for me


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2018)

Evening Zig !-- U know Nick got caught too ?-- I'm going thru a divorce and got my grow stuff packed up !-- I'll get this place back together and on the market in a month or 2 -- I'll have a realtor looking for me a little out of the way place !-- I'll only have my social security so ?- Plus enough equipment to pump out maybe pound a month or  more just depends !-- Just so there ain't no doubt ? -- I'm a pot farmer !-- I know it's against the law and there are serious consequences if I get caught -- but I yam what I yam ?-- I learnt the art of growing the sticky -icky from U guys !
Thanks U for teaching me !--
Now I got to set up "The Stoner Ranch "- at the end of "Copperhead Road" and grow some serious weed !--


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 19, 2018)

Funny how that works ain't it Zigg?  "Pay me this much and this will happen".  That's pretty much what I am hearing too.  I can't get locked up though, that's beyond my tolerance limits.


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2018)

They call it "Possession" !-- I call it " Joint Custody " !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2018)

I always figured if they came at us thru the OFC they would come after me 1st !-- Prohibition state farmer acting like a peacock or something online right in front of God and everybody ?-- U know he got to go down !-- The grow is put up for now and I'm still on the loose !-- I've learnt alot about alot round here !-- Next grow I'll put it all into practice !


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2018)

How about a banana split ?-- No nuts !--- Or a butterscotch malt ?--and don't put no whip cream on it  !- Maybe a Root beer float ?-- Hot Fudge Sundae ?-- All I got is vanilla ice cream--Chocolate syrup and some soda !-- I be alright !
Might be the weed ?


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 20, 2018)

I stop smoking for days sometimes and sometimes I smoke all day for days.  It does not bother so much not to smoke.  I do it if I have company over who does not smoke or if I am busy. You can do it Rose.


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Ugh !- I catch up later !


----------



## zigggy (Nov 20, 2018)

good morning OFC ,,,,,I'm sorry your going thru hard times my brother ,,,you and dee dee are always in my prayers ,,,I hope it does not get to ugly ,,,,stay safe and be well my big brother,,,,nick good luck to ya ,,,time is your friend ,,,postpone it as long as possible ,,try to get as many extensions as possible ,,it expensive but its your best bet ,,,police get transferred ,,evidence gets misplaced ,,,after more than a year of extensions ,,a judge will look at how long your case has been in court they will cut you a better deal just to get the case off the docket


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks Zig !-- We still get along it's a friendly divorce !-- We kinda have a lifestyle problem !-- I'm an Outlaw pot farmer and she's a high dollar specialty Nurse who doesn't need to be associated with what I do !-- I get caught it could cause her big problems too just by association !-- I'm gonna be coming out the shadows in a tricky way soon and she has to protect her career !--I want to run the grow end of a Texas dispensery !-- I expect limited mmj after the 1st. of the year and may  approach docs she knows about a dispensary  !---So it's for the best !---She was in for a few days last week and made me some gumbo !-- I sent her back with some weed !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2018)

Anybody seen my grinder ?- I keep losing it !-- I'm buy me 2 or 3 so I can always find one !-- It was right here !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 20, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Gotta do a funeral this morning.
Not looking forward to that at all.
Umbra
How often do you use your fulvic acid supplements?
I know you grow in soilless.
Do you add every watering or alternate?


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2018)

Yeah Umbra how U use fulvic acid ?-- Can I use it in aero ?
I suppose if I'm using water would I not want Humic acid instead ?--Fulvic as a topical and Humic for the in the water ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 20, 2018)

I add it to my other flowering nutes. yes every other feeding. No idea about hydroponics or aeroponics


----------



## thegloman (Nov 20, 2018)

Cool. Thanks!

What I've been reading and hydro shop guy says is humic for soil fulvic for hydro but quality humic is clean and free of clogging particles and humic has fulvic in it. So, I'm using using it.


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2018)

Shouldn't be a problem Umbra ?-- I know to start slow on something new !-- In my nute formula they recommend 10 mils per gallon of the nute (Botonacare pro grow or bloom) -- I use 3 and it is plenty !
I need to chase down some seed to dis "Mimosa" !-- I'm kinda liking it !-- Don't know if it is sativa or indica but I'm guessing a hybrid ?-- Maybe mostly indica ?-- Got a nice taste !-- I wonder how long it take to finish ?--- They finish in 60 days or less Hybrids are fine with me !-- Got a nice citrus thing happening but it has layers of terps !- Another Mystery terp plant ?-- I Like mystery terps !

Setting up a new e-mail account for Other Keef !-- He bout to network the Austin MMJ scene !-- I'm keep myass hid !-- Gonna be tricky to do this without getting caught ?-- This is the time I been waiting on so why hold back ?--


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Nov 20, 2018)

Good morning OFC, thought I'd just stop and say hi. _I'm feeling like I,m getting my MOJO back, have 5 plants growing just marvelously.  3 indica X valentine and 2 cindy 99 ( thanks Rose ) ,  They be ready for harvest around christmas ho,ho ,ho.....
Sitting up here in MA where I shoveled 8" of snow the other day and snowing like heck again this AM  way to early.)  BUT after seeing all the devastation around the country from fires floods and hurricanes, I'll just shovel my snow and be thankful that's the worst of it.
Hope you all have a  fine day..................._


----------



## mrcane (Nov 20, 2018)

Good morning OFC, clear and cold outside here. Smokinggranpa I grew up in Ma. Got to crowded and I fell in love with the Pacific Northwest. Shoveled my share of snow, I will take the rains. So nice that you can grow legal there now.
     Puffin all day


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2018)

I agree with cane, i live in the armpit of the state but I do love the PNW.
Good morning all.  Grandpa, glad you have some new genetics up, it just never gets old this growing pot thing.  ho hoho is right.

So i didn't smoke until 3 pm yesterday and I did feel better. I think i am overdoing the oil, i cut it back a bit last night but think i will cut back again. It is like my cannabinoid receivers are yelling, ENOUGH. 

Keef so nice to hear dd was there and made you gumbo. Class act, both of yall.
Smoking a little lemon tree today. cloudy dreary and cold, but not on fire, so we good.
Oh, i want to tell you guys something. next page please.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2018)

So bud is transcribing his grandfather WW1 journal that he kept while on a ship.  He was such a cool dude and so polite, listen to this one paragraph after the boys had been to town. 
     Well I worked until 2 o'clock in the office and after eating dinner was informed that one of the boys in the barracks had discovered that he was loaded with the little creatures which delicacy forbids me to name. The entire bunch of us were marched to the bath house and I certainly enjoyed a nice hot shower bath. I did not have the visitors myself but was mighty glad to get the bath.  
So that was buds grandfather, want to hear my grandfather? I was 18, seeing him in the hospital in the midwest... How you feeling grandpa I asked? " like a wild bob cat with my ass hole torn off, that's how i feel.
I have never forgotten it as i was mortified.


----------



## ness (Nov 20, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2018)

Cool Rose !-- I think I might be more like your grandpa than Bud's !-- My grandfather also served in WW1 -- He was one them Dough Boys in Europe !-- Fighting the war on horseback ! -- He never talked about it but I saw the pics !
If D.D. will set that e-mail up for me I want U to forward it to your Texas patient if U will -- I plan to take them off your hands soon as I can and take care of it myself ? -- Everyone says U don't need help to set up an e-mail that can't be traced back to U !-- They don't have a head injury or understand that I have trouble with what others consider an easy task !-- Most haven't gotten so aggravated with computer tech that they shot they phone either !-- I have kilt 2 that way !--If U shoot in the house it with make your ears bleed !--  I'm better now !
I'm a reformed phone assassin !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2018)

to be fair, my other grandpa was a methodist minister. 
We will be keeping this little boy Keef, he is family.


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2018)

Cool Rose !- Long as he is taken care of !-- I still need to get busy at networking in Austin and the rest of Texas -- That's not the only one in Texas that needs MMJ !-- I kinda feel like Texas is gonna open up mmj but not wide open !
Time for another dose of caps!-- Cold misty ( in the 50s) with occasional rain and wind !-- I had good intentions to get **** done today but I haven't !-- Oh well ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 20, 2018)

our little dog Bucky has stage 4 liver disease...we’ve been treating home for the last 4 months but this morning he is not doing well at all...usually first thing in the morning, he is all about his vitamin/treat...this morning he couldn’t even climb the steps back into the house and had no interest in his treat...his eyes seem clouded and he won’t even pick up his head...my wife is not taking this well but I think his time is about up...he was a good friend for almost 11 years...


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2018)

Sorry RE !-- I got 2 buried in the flowerbed !-- One was with me for 17 years !-- I can't think about stuff like that right now !-- Best Wishes !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh no RE, can you give him a bit of cbd?  I always thought the smaller ones live longer but i guess not. He has been lucky to have you guys as his best friend.  We are all dog lovers here, I am sending healing thoughts to Bucky. It is hard to go thru but the dogs are worth our pain. i think.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Nov 20, 2018)

So sorry 2 Red Eyes


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks guys, yes we have been giving him cbd’s as well as other meds prescribed and also iv hydration a couple times per week...he’s been doing ok but today he is way down...he doesn’t seem to be in pain but just doesn’t feel well...


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2018)

U don't want one like this !-- He bad !-- He a bud thief !-- He will bite dahell outta U !-- When it's raining he will do his business -- Over by the door - They have thier own doggie door !-- That is not the same as outside !--Swat at  him and it will just start a fight !--Sometimes he wins !-- Last time I bathed him I looked like a victim out one those horror movies afore we was done !-- Ain't doing it like that no more !-- !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 20, 2018)

Sorry 2RE. Glad too hear that you are keeping him medicated..


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2018)

Watched the news and thought long and hard about it !-- I don't wanna have to take 3 days off again so I'm have to pass !-- Got a nice glow working !- I do like my cannacaps !
Weather been messing with my face today and it's been a Hazy Shade of Winter all day --So I been fighting back with caps !-- I have been known to take too much !-- Might better add today to that list !-- I got a pipe-- Somewhere ?
Stock market took a hard hit today !-- Lost all it has gained since the 1st of the year in the last week or so !-- Dow was down about 600 points today !
-- I need to find me one them red MAGA hats before they disappear ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2018)

My music today ?--Foo Fighters : -- The Sky is a Neighborhood !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sorry about your pup, 2RE.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 20, 2018)

So Massachewy finally has cannabis shops open for business. $19/gram or $420/oz! Robbery! But people waited in line for hours. In snow and sleet. Dummies. I saw some pics of the flowers they are selling. Pretty lousy trim job. Sugar leaves were left on the buds. I guess if you are selling to people who have no other options and people who ‘just wanted to be a part of the end of prohibition’, you can go that route. I will need to try some of the products though. I have not smoked anything except what I have grown in 4 or so years(I have no pot friendly friends locally). I also want to compare their edibles to mine. I know mine are enjoyed by people I give them to(and I like them too) but I have no clue about mg of thc or cbd.


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2018)

I had a retail gummy once !-- 100 mg -- Package said it was 10 doses !-- I said maybe 4  ?-- Should I be ashamed ?
Right now the way I'm leaning I would say I must have at least 45 mg on board !-- I'm not bullet proof but I bet I could slow some down ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 20, 2018)

lol keef. i am just curious to kinda calibrate my brownies. i have a batch of cannabutter that was not strong enough so i enhanced it with reduced tincture and a couple of grams of 120 um bubble hash. the batch before i enhanced it would give a good buzz from with a normal sized brownie. my normal batches take about a quarter brownie to get lit but good.


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2018)

I like brownies !-- So maybe I should should just stick to my caps ?-- I can see it now I'm polishing off my 4th brownie and someone tells me a quarter of one is a dose !-- Nothing to do but strap in !-- Hold Up!-- Might as well have another brownie real quick ?
Play Rocket Man !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 20, 2018)

one of my buddy’s girlfriend ate what would be 2 whole brownies and was catatonic for 2 days and she is an opioid fan...


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2018)

That's the worst that happens if I take too much it knocks me out !-- I don't mind !-- I kinda like waking up high !-- I do that sometimes U know ?-- Wake up having deep thoughts !-- Like if U wake up high can U truely call it a Wake and Bake ?


----------



## ness (Nov 21, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## ness (Nov 21, 2018)

Wake and Bake it is Keef.  Wishing everyone have a pleasant long week in.  Time to venture into the back yard.  cheers


----------



## zigggy (Nov 21, 2018)

good day OFC...real sorry about your dog 2RE,,i understand what your going thru,,,ive owned dogs my whole life ,,,and have had to put several down ,,,its one of the hardest things ive ever had too do,,,non dog owners will never understand ,,,when his time comes be with him,,,cold and alone in a vets office is no way for a friend to go down,,,,i only say that because years back me and my partner had too have one of our dogs put down ,,,,I had to go out of town for a week and thought he had more time ,,,,my partner called me and told me the dog took a turn for the worst and needed to be put down ,,,he said he would take him to the vet and have it done,,,,,hours later I asked him where he buried the dog ,,,,he said he left his body at the vet to be disposed of,,,,he brought the dog to the vet paid 150$ and left,,,i asked him if he was  there when the deed was done ,,he said no ,,,he just paid the fee and left,,,when I got back from my trip I told him to pack his stuff and get out ,,i did not want to be with a person who could do that ,,,,,


----------



## thegloman (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm with ya on that one ziggy.

2RE, 
I'm SO sorry about your dog.
I saw your post but have been having a tuff time even responding.
I lost my last boy dog to kidney failure and it nearly killed me too. I had to do the IV hydration too. I know this sounds bad but I'm closer to my pets than I am to my children. I guess cuz they need me more.
Sorry bro.


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Another grey day with showers here !-- I'm doing laundry !-- Not right now but I got plans !-- 
U know about that THC and CBD testing they do in the free states ?-- They have any home testing kits ?-- Only test I got is testing on myself !-- I'd like to know the THC/CBD range on some these things we grow !-- I think most would test pretty high ! -- Got some caps made from bud in my belly !
Then I got this pipe -- Might as well do this day !


----------



## umbra (Nov 21, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Looking like rain.


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2018)

If U were from another world or something and didn't know our holidays and customs U would think we all crazy !-- They looking down and last month everyone was practicing lobotomy on a pumpkin -- This month we stuffing bread up a dead Turkeysass !-- I don't feel near as crazy when I think about it like that !
We teach our kids "Stranger Danger" and stuff then once a year we send them out to get candy from strangers - in the dark !
What dahell is wrong with us ?


----------



## ness (Nov 21, 2018)

zigggy that is freaking awful.  And, so sad.  Sorry, you had go through that.  Do you have any pets now?  Keef along time back people were putting razor blades in apple.  And, yes some kids had to go to hospital.  Sick people out there.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Good morning OFC

So sorry about your fur baby 2Re.  What an awesome looking dog.

The prices may come down Fogey.  The demand cant keep up with the supply in Mass. right now.  Give it time.  The dispensary I drop by in Modesto sells 8ths for 18$.  They used to have ounces for 80$ before California changed the packaging laws.  In the Bay area I hear top shelf goes for 32o$ an ounce. Ridiculous!!!   I get pre-rolls in Modesto if I am in the area on two for one day.  Two cones, 1 gram of flower in each for 10 bucks.  I can try a new strain this way before I grow it.  I do like to linger in the clone area at times. he he  

My Grandmothers brother served as a Marine during WWII.   He used to take me fishing as a kid.  I noticed a joint fall out of his cigarette pack once as a kid.  He said he found it and was going to turn it in to the Police. Years later in my early 20s my cousin and I were talking to him about stuff and somehow we got on the subject of marijuana.  He said he first smoked it as a Marine in WWII while stationed in Panama.  He said they called it "butter" back then.   My Cousin pulled out a joint and we smoked it with him.  I smoked with him a few more times before he passed away in the early 80s I think.  No one ever told my Grandmother that he had been smoking weed since WWII.   He was one cool guy.

Keef: Your neighborhood bad boy looks like a handful. 

Rose: That is so cool you have that journal.  What a wonderful piece of history and a time capsule of his life.

It is so nice to hear from you Smokingrandpa.

Mrcane the Pacific Northwest is a great place to be.  I am glad you made the move.

Have an awesome day you awesome people!


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2018)

Still raining off and on  !-- I wasn't napping !- U know I ain't like that !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2018)

I'll have the Chicken Fried Steak and Mashed potatoes -- Smother both with that cream gravy like ya'll got -- What's the choice of veggies ?-- I'll have a chocolate something for desert -- What U got ?


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Chicken fried steak.... YUM!!!


----------



## mrcane (Nov 21, 2018)

Afternoon friends, O Ya nothing like a good chicken fried steak...Hold on all you East Coasters I here its getting cold outside.
As far as weed prices go, We paying anywhere 50 oz. To?? I picked up a really nice sativa for 100. Oz couple weeks ago.
Burnin cool story. Thanks for sharing.
Keef... Yo bud what are you up to for Turkey day?
Well gotta go make the stuffing for the bird.


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2018)

Had to settle for left over gumbo !-- I'm O.K. with that !-- What am I doing on turkey day Cane ?-- Nothing special !--In the medical field U always end up working some holidays .  There was 2 of us so someone always seemed to be working !-So I never pay much attention to holidays anymore !-- Mostly they just a pain in daass !-- I'll be up there after Thanksgiving for the sales  picking out some meat to smoke !--Probably look for a big pack of turkey legs maybe some spare ribs or a brisket ?- I got some peeps coming down in a week or 2 to help with the house so I'll feed them well !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2018)

If it would dry up I need to do some yard work tommorrow but I think it's gonna keep this grey sprinkly stuff !-- Momma taught Keef to cook so don't worrying bout me !-- That chicken fried steak and gravy I mentioned ?-- Hard to beat mine !--
I'm becoming more convinced Texas gonna go open up mmj after the 1st of the year -- I wanna run the grow end of a pharmacy -- Getting noticed without getting caught is a tricky thing !-- Too late for me !-- I ain't caught but I sure been shaking that Bush !--

Edit :-- No matter what I do tommorrow I bet I have a better day than that dude in the white house ?-- He got problems but the real trouble ain't even started yet !-- Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside !


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2018)

Some may remember this pic !-- I just posted it on another thread too-- !-- It's just a natural anomaly on GG#4 -- Anyway it got me thinking about chemicals that might cause such a thing ?-- The right mutant would be something else -- Might have to go thru many to find it ?-- This would not be it !--mutagenic chemicals ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2018)

A dreamcycle?-- A fudgecycle ?-- An Ice Cream sandwich ?-- Or maybe an ice cream cone ? --Or a Hot Fudge Malt ? --I like a good malt !-- 
These are important hard decisions ?-- Any input !--
 Umbra what weed pairs well with ice cream ?-- I would think a pre order of a munchie weed ?--  I know U know about this pairing **** !-- I better think more about that pre-order of munchie weed ?-- Smoke dat **** and U just gonna want one of everything ?-- That might not be so good ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 21, 2018)

I got no idea


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm very  disappointed in humanity !- I got half a can of whipped cream and it got no propellant left !-- I put on my cop hat and came to the conclusion that someone sucked all the nitrous oxide out the can !---That ain't right !--- I better dust for fingerprints ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 21, 2018)

My boy is feelin a little better this evening and is showing signs of improvement...barking when someone is nearby and trotting with his tail waggin...We had some prime rib last night and he ate his share...we’ve been struggling to get him to eat but he’s always been a picky eater...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 21, 2018)

hey burnin1 - i hope that the prices come down. i am not in need of more cannabis but i like you would like to try some new strains for 'research'. sounds like your grand-uncle was an awesome dude way ahead of his time. or maybe more of the greatest generation were more ok with weed thn we are led to believe...



burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> So sorry about your fur baby 2Re.  What an awesome looking dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. !
Happy Turkey Day !-- I think we should have a Ham Day too !--Ain't nothing wrong with some pork !-- Working on a most Glorious Holiday buzz here !-- I got some pre-paint work to do if I choose to do it -- Need something to stand on so I can clean and tape off that crown molding -- I got a little problem though -- Since my last "trip" I kinda have a fear of falling !-- Fear of falling can't stop me -- Ain't nobody else gonna do it !--- I ain't no where near high enough for that yet !-- My plan right now includes another cup of coffee -- Find the bottom of this pipe and some music -- Seems like the music is always there ! -- Maybe I get high enough I can just float up and do that crown molding ?


----------



## ness (Nov 22, 2018)

Morning OFC.  And, Happy Thanksgiving Day.  Wishing everyone have a pleasant day.  Time for my first bowl.  cheers


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## zigggy (Nov 22, 2018)

that is so great 2re ....happy thanksgiving everyone ,,,I have so much to be thankful for this year ,,,but right now ill just give thanks that 2re dog is feeling better,,,,i always perk up for some prime rib,,,,maybe he'll try a little turkey ,,,,,ness you asked if I still have dogs,,,yes 2 ,,,i will always have at least  2 dogs,,people who own dogs live longer ,,,everyone have a great thanksgiving


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2018)

Cold wet and nasty at the beach today !-- NOT cold like U guys got but cold to me ( low 50s)-- One time we had ice falling out the sky !-- I got a 6 ft. Ladder and an 8 foot 2x12 -- Another ladder and I got my scaffolding so I can reach the ceiling !-- Not going to get one today !-- Building a most magnificent buzz !-- I'm impressed !-- Couple caps from bud chased with some coconut oil and that pipe got me feeling alright !--
Zig-- I'm allergic to handcuffs !--


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving OFC!
I hope you all have a good meal today . You guys are on of my thankful list.
Umbra, you doing ok? What are your plans for the day?
Keef, don't kill yourself over painting please.
We are going to our friends today. Should be interesting... 
RE, good news about your doggy. I hope he continues to feel better. They are so important our animals.  Ness i am with you. I need some dogs around.
Nick, Cane, Bud zigggy and all ya all, happy day to you.


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2018)

My plans? Laundry, cooking, dishes. It's just my son and I, so small dinner. Decided to do a ham instead of turkey Listening to Alice's Restaurant


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2018)

Same here Umbra except the ham !-- Plans are subject to change-- I might be a little lit up ?-- -- Me and da caps got to give a shout out to Pink Floyd -- Dogs of War !--

Hello - Is there anyone in there ?-- Just nod if U can here me !
I might be comfortably numb ?


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello OFC

Re: It is good to see your boy doing better.  





Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2018)

BURIN, i forgot you, how could i do that? Happy thanksgiving to you.


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2018)

Must be something wrong with me ?-- I saw the crowds out watching the Macy's Parade in below freezing temps !-- I don't do stuff like that !-- Below freezing ?-- Got to be a better reason than a parade to get me out in that !-- Besides  Parades in New Orleans ain't like Parades other places!-- They toss beads and trinkets to the crowds!-- Once I ended up with a sack of moon pies !-- Hand painted coconuts are prizes handed out by the Zulus !-- Go to a parade just to watch !- Sounds boring !-- Get lit up at a New Orleans parade and pass a good time !-- I still got a box with about 50 lbs of beads !-- Only thing U gotta remember is "Ain't no place to pee on Mardi Gras Day" !-- Buy the way they make tamales for X-mas!-- I like a tamale or 2 sometime !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2018)

Anyone grew "Critical" ?-- Sounds like something I might need ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2018)

Critical Mass. I have it.


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2018)

Fast finisher ?- Heavy producer ?
How would it do under LED ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2018)

Bout to kick off my X-mas seed hustle !-- I need to know what to hustle fore I start asking for ****!-- I'm wanting Snow Lotus and maybe this Critical Mass thing or another fast finishing indica !--
How did that Snow Desiel work out Umbra ?-- I still got a few seed !-- 
I was impressed !-- Then I bred it to BBSL !-- Didn't hurt nothing !-- She can hold her own !-- That's one of my Hammers !


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2018)

critical mass is a heavy yielder. Sativa, 8 to 9 weeks. High is one dimensional. Better for breeding than by itself.
Snow diesel I have some going now. No idea how they will do under LED


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 22, 2018)

Well we’re extremely slow at our house...it’s 8:30 pm and we’re just getting ready to eat...well nobody has to work tomorrow so we’ll make the best of it...My only job was to make the pumpkin pie and I did that hours ago...hope you all had a great day...


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Ugh !-- Wake and Bake !-- Black Friday ?-- Competitive shopping day !-- I don't do that !-- Do these people know about Amazon ?-- U can bet U won't catch me fighting the crowds ! --


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2018)

Good morning OFC. More rain. Heading out for Healdsburg.


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2018)

Drive careful Umbra !-- There's crazy people out there that will just try to take the right of way !-- Don't want to do that to me !-- I will swap some paint with U  !-- and it's gonna be your fault too !-- I ain't gonna hit U with the front on my car !-- Ex amry MP -- I know the rules !-
U going anywhere near a weed store ?-- I got a list !-- I hate U guys !-- My time will come !


----------



## zigggy (Nov 23, 2018)

morning OFC man I still feel fat ,,,worked at the food shelter yesterday ,,,we were able to feed over 25 family's,,,almost 125 people nothing makes you feel as good as to hand a hungry child a plate of hot food ,,my son worked with me for a little while ,,he handed out dinner rolls,,, I made him work for about an hour but after that he just wanted to play so I let he go ,,,I want him to learn to power of kindness ,,,gonna smoke me a joint and go back to bed for an hour or so ,,maybe two


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2018)

Dose of cannacaps be kicking in -- A nap ?-- That could happen ?-- Took the trash out !-- Caught up on my news -- Housing cost are beginning to spike -- 1,500 jobs coming most of them want a beach house -- I got a nice one gonna be for sale soon !-- Right about the time cost peak !-- I did alright coming out the swamp after Katrina -- Everybody wanted a house and I had an undamaged one --So I got paid right !- I think maybe I can do it again !-- More I make better Stoner Ranch I get !-- 
A nice buzz and some music I do alright !-- It's misty and overcast but supposed to clear up and be in the 70s later -- Might be able to do some yard work this weekend . -- Got nothing has to be done right now !-- Where my pipe !- Still got a little hash !-- I see a respectable buzz in my near future !


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Nov 23, 2018)

Morning OFC , hope you all had a fine holiday.
Had an interesting time yesterday, went to My wife's family for Tday, haven't seen most of them in about a year and back then they were all pretty much anti-pot advocates.  Well what a difference a yr makes.  They wee constant questions from all of them about what works for this and that and how do you grow and is your cancer really better and on and on.   Change is rapidly coming,,,,  
Also MA first retail store not far from me and in my sons town.  No plans to buy anything but my son is happy that the tax base will be well needed.
My plans for the day  " Consume more cannabis , consume less everything else."
Have a wonderful day all MP's.


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2018)

Find me a nice out of the way place !- Gonna get me some them giant chickens and some goats --Who know what else !--- The goats and maybe a pair of donkeys are to make sure U don't walk up on the grow !-- I can make sure U don't just drive up to it so if someone wants to snoop around they gotta come in on foot !-- If U do that yourass belong to me !- I gotta say prohibition taught me how to secure a grow and hide one !-


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2018)

Morning  Grandpa-- Sounds like a plan !


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2018)

I saw on the news the  president's traditional Thanksgiving call to the troops yesterday !-- Wish I wouldn't have seen it !--


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Good morning OFC





Have a GREAT day!


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2018)

I know the feeling but I'm doing OK today -- I had 4 cannacaps made from decarbed  good bud and a tablespoon of coconut  oil for breakfast !-- and coffee !- Lots of coffee !
Plus the pipe !-- I'm not feeling much pain !-- Doing complicated things like walk and talk might be a little much but other than that -- I'm tight !


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2018)

Don't eat the romaine lettuce !-- I'm an iceberg kinda guy myself -- Like anyone wants to eat some more of anything ?
Dam gluttony that's what this is  !-- U should be ashamed !
Want a bite of pecan pie ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2018)

Liquid Weed = 1/2 strength hash oil in an e-cig cartridge!-- I been looking and if U wanna use with a vape pen it's full strength hash oil or nothing !-- There's a niche there that needs filling ? -- U do the math of turning a whole crop into hash oil - U would make more from the trimmed flowers than from the  hash oil U could extract from it !-- Liquid Weed I think could change that !-- Charge 3/4 what hash oil carts cost ?-- It's a thought ?--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 23, 2018)

Bucky’s feelin better so we’re catching the train into San Francisco for the day and night...we were in such a rush, I forgot my weed... May have to find a recreational shop in the city...


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2018)

Go Bucky !-- Good Times RE !
Outta wine bottles again !-- Got a mixed case of Fruit Cocktail and peach wine !-- They turned out just fine !-- 3-4 more cases I be caught up !-- Took my afternoon dose of caps and having coffee!-- Maybe I also plant some peach and fruit cocktail trees at the new place ? -- That peach wine makes me wanna start bragging-- got another gallon of it too !-- Where my pipe ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 23, 2018)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. More rain. Heading out for Healdsburg.


Just looked up the Emerald Cup...Looks like a fun time...you spending the whole weekend? Looks like a lotta music as well as fine cannabis...have a blast!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 23, 2018)

Nevermind...I see it’s not till next month...


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2018)

I hate U guys so very ,very much !


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2018)

15th and 16th for the cup. I was working. Left at 5am. My security clearance gives me 24 hour access. Plant was closed. Security came by while I was working in the rain. I had texted the plant manager I was on site. Smoking a few new strains, lol. The Forbidden jelly is loud.


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2018)

Maybe one day we have a cup or festival like that in Texas ?--Umbra  Loud like Tahoe OG or something different ?-- U scare me Cuz !-- Like beating a Skunk to death with another Skunk and leave them out in the heat to ripen some ?-- I can't be growing stuff like that !-- I'm down with fruity and pleasant terps !-- U sent me some "Skunky" seed U described like that one time and I repackaged them and sent every single one right back out !-- I've grown enough of your stuff to take U at your word and that wasn't for me !


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2018)

a bit like sour patch candy. sweet n sour fruit candy. Loud like mimosa


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2018)

I found Mimosa to be very pleasing !-- Got that citrus thing going but very layered or complicated in a nice way !-- Plenty  potent !-- I got nothing bad to say about Mimosa !

* Gary Clark Jr. -- Come Together


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2018)

Yes it is pleasing. But besides the citrus, there's a tartness to it, but it is very sweet


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2018)

I like it !-- Yes it has layers to it !-- They all come together nicely though!-- The citrus doesn't overpower the other layers !-- The tart is not from the citrus -- The sweet I can't really identify as which fruit -- Complicated but it all comes together nicely!-- Then while U thinking about all that she make a nice warm nest up in your head !
I'm need to grow "V" again -- They got something in common-- I don't think it is genetics it's that mystery stuff !
I do like that !-- It's a hook !-- A nice hook !-- 
There is something to be said for them steam roller Indicas but this is more delicate and refined !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2018)

Forbidden jelly is in the same league


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 24, 2018)

umbra said:


> Forbidden jelly is in the same





umbra said:


> Forbidden jelly is in the same league



whooooo reading all these different strain names nails down how dumb i am about weed !   my cuz grew some last season --- he doesnt know the name , but it smelled like a damn christmas tree. could smell it quite aways off too. im still liking that old timey skunk piss smell. mmmmmmmm


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Canada in da house !-- Welcome to the OFC !-- There so many varieties !-- I think seedfinders.com got about 13,000 listed-- Give me a headache !-- Umbra got good taste in weed !-- I grow some stuff he bred !
It's supposed to clear up around here today and warm up to the low 70s !--  so maybe I can do some yard work !-- BG - I don't know how to convert F to C on the temps !-- 
Where's the Gloman ?-- 
Ding- ding !-- That's my oven saying my decarb is finished !-
Cannacaps -- Coffee and a Pipe !-- I can live with that !
Smoke some more that Mimosa we was talking about !--
Is it a a Tangerine - Apricot cross of some kind ?-- 
After that I'm try to  B-Real today !
Bluegrass is a Canadian farmer over in Nova Scotia -- He's a new grower outside in dirt !-- One U dirt farmers point him in the right direction ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2018)

I been thinking about my baby brother today-- He passed away about 2 years ago !-- He was crazier than me but in a different way !-- They stole the same tractor 5 times and resold it !-- Baby brother said -- "That's what U get for buying stolen property" !- When they got caught a female cop got him !-- He was running and she stepped out in front so he stopped !-- The crew ask him why he didn't just run over her and keep running ?-- He said he didn't want to hurt the lady !-- He had a different set of morals !-- I went to jail cause of that knucklehead one time !-- I was out a few hours later but still ?-- It was one them things that ruin your day !-- Mangled my wrists up with the handcuffs and slammed my face into the hood of the car !-- Turns out I didn't have nothing to do with nothing !-- Cost me $7 to get outta jail !-- The tore up wrists and black eye were compliments of the house !


----------



## umbra (Nov 24, 2018)

I know the Maritimes well. From the wooden boat show in Mahone Bay to scallops in Digby. I buy motorcycle parts from Wolfville.


----------



## umbra (Nov 24, 2018)

mimosa = clementine x purple punch


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2018)

Good morning all,
I hope everyone had a good holiday.  Keef, maybe gloman is out of minutes. 
We had a good holiday. 
I bout killed myself shopping black friday sales.. Kidding, i didn't leave the house. good deals.
 Have a good day peeps. We have sunshine but a high of 40, that doesn't seem to be very high.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hello OFC

Rede: There are a few cool cannabis lounges in SF.  Places you can buy and try.  Fun times.


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 24, 2018)

umbra said:


> I know the Maritimes well. From the wooden boat show in Mahone Bay to scallops in Digby. I buy motorcycle parts from Wolfville.


Cool,  i live about half hour south of wolfville up the mountain in the woods.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 24, 2018)

My Cousins and I used to do this all the time.


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2018)

I know that feeling!-- That's why I was asking Umbra what weed would pair well with jce cream !-- I need to find a munchie weed !-- One that after U smoke it U want to eat the house !---'Got to be one ?-- Had to take many a "walk" !-- My eyes don't get so red anymore though !--
 Sun came out awhile but not long enough to dry up yard enough for me to mow !-- Weather is changing and my face is upset about it !-- People say I got a screw loose ?--- I got a fist full in my face !-- Which one is loose ?--I'm take my afternoon dose of caps and put some music on !-- I need some coffee !-- Put me some dam music on !

The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine !-- Slipping into darkness -- Spill the Wine?-- Been listening to War lately !-- I'm certainly not stuck in the past with my music !-- Dorothy-- Halestorm -- Foo Fighters ( The sky is a neighborhood is my jam )-- Listening to Gary Clark Jr. -Come Together - I may not be the hippest but I like what I like !
I'm Pretty Fly for a White Guy ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2018)

I think I'm going into withdrawals for not growing ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 24, 2018)

Keef said:


> I think I'm going into withdrawals for not growing ?



Whoooooooeeeeee you got it bad ol dawg


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey BG -- I do got it bad !-- I ran 24/7/365 for over 5 years !-- Now all my stuff is boxed up !-- I am not happy bout that !--
I got stuff to grow !- Besides what I bred -- I still need a cherry -- and some other fruits !- I don't care what stuff is called !-- On a cherry ?-- I want U to take a toke and know it's cherry !
Yes Ma'am -- I'll start with a bowl of gumbo -- The crab cakes -- U got some those King crab legs ?-- I'll have some !- Boiled crawfish ?-- No?-- Then bring us one those big platters of boiled shrimp and a platter of fried shrimp !-- How's your lobster?-- Fish ?
It's a holy day U not suppose to eat pork !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 24, 2018)

Mrs Fogey thinks there is something wrong with me(or to be more accurate, there are a lot of something’s wrong). We were in the grocery store and I picked up a couple of packages of baking chocolate. The cashier asked what we were baking. I told her pot brownies. The cashier had a nervous grin on her face. I gave it a long pause and said I was joking. I wasn’t though...


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2018)

OF --Lots of stuff wrong with lots of us !-- I got no problem letting my freak flag fly !-- Unless there is the possibility of jail -- I don't like jail !-- Like buying 2 bottles of Everclear for RSO and the check out lady look at me funny ?--I blame it on Other Keef  -I'm just picking it up for a friend !-- I don't have a clue !--  I do like brownies !-- I got some caps on board !-Feeling no pain !--- Never did dry up enough to do yard work !--


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 24, 2018)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mrs Fogey thinks there is something wrong with me(or to be more accurate, there are a lot of something’s wrong). We were in the grocery store and I picked up a couple of packages of baking chocolate. The cashier asked what we were baking. I told her pot brownies. The cashier had a nervous grin on her face. I gave it a long pause and said I was joking. I wasn’t though...



I do that to my wife all the time and my mum whenever i can -- shes 83 and pretty straight-laced. The stunned look of horror on their faces is priceless.  Wife is always telling me to grow the f$#@ up.  Wheres the fun in that ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2018)

We know how to cure cancer -- Treat PTSD - Pain -- Intestinal problems like IBS and Crones -- Rose is treating Autism and all sorts of stuff !-- It was OK for me to be a legal morphine junkie for most of a decade but if they catch me treating myself with weed I go to jail ! --I'm kinda tired of weed not being taken seriously !-- I feel even smoking a joint to unwind after work is medical !--


----------



## mrcane (Nov 24, 2018)

Whooohooo!!! Almost 4:20 Here close enough for a fatty. I picked up a nice sativa hybrid oiled up and rolled in Keef. Hope that your thanksgiving was as nice as ours was. Still eating on the turkey .....
Just flipped the girls into flower two ea Papaya and two ea Girl scout cookies...


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 24, 2018)

Keef said:


> We know how to cure cancer -- Treat PTSD - Pain -- Intestinal problems like IBS and Crones -- Rose is treating Autism and all sorts of stuff !-- It was OK for me to be a legal morphine junkie for most of a decade but if they catch me treating myself with weed I go to jail ! --I'm kinda tired of weed not being taken seriously !-- I feel even smoking a joint to unwind after work is medical !--


After govt spends a gazillion bucks on studies to prove what we all know -- that weed cures , then maybe it will be taken seriously by govt and main-stream moms & pops.  Its shocking how much misinformation there is concerning our herb. We're legal here now, for those who dont mind giving the govt more $$.


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2018)

Cane that grow cabinet has done U right !-- How many crops U put thru that thing?
The Evil One ( Jet-- my black and white pup ) and I watching the dog show-- long as I can take it !-- He giving themhell !-- He thinks he can whoop them all !-- Not one of them will stand and fight !-- They keep running away !-- He bad !-- but he giving me a headache !
Papaya and GSC -- Make the VCD raise it's head again !-- Rolled in oil then back in Keif ? - at the store?-- I hate U !-- I'm looking for Texas themed molds !-- They doing them Moon Rocks all wrong !-- U mix the weed and the oil then mold it -- Then that dusting of Keif!--
BG -- When my time comes ?-- I'm uncorked on them !-- I ain't been moving nothing around here !-- They hunt us like animals -- They got a special unit to chase anything that is not that Mexican brick weed back to the source !-- I been hid out quietly breeding me some monsters !-- 
Cuz -- There are some varieties I haven't been able to get out of Canada -- Check out Billy Bud's clones and seed !-- I been after his Pink Kush and another thing might still exist in Canada-- UBC Chemo !-- Do some reading and keep your eye open for me?


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 24, 2018)

I dont mind admiting my ignorance so,  wth is UBC Chemo?  Gimme an education brother


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2018)

Story goes UBC Chemo was developed at University of British Columbia to treat patients going thru Chemo treatment !-- It is a special plant because supposedly Dr. David Suzuki made it in a lab !-- It's called a tetraploid !
It may be lost !-- but with the "Selfing" they do now who knows ?-- Selfing is when U treat a clone off a female plant and turn it into a male and breed it back to itself to make seed !
The Pink Kush is a plant like that too -- Billy Budd made it !


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 24, 2018)

Keef said:


> Story goes UBC Chemo was developed at University of British Columbia to treat patients going thru Chemo treatment !-- It is a special plant because supposedly Dr. David Suzuki made it in a lab !-- It's called a tetraploid !
> It may be lost !-- but with the "Selfing" they do now who knows ?-- Selfing is when U treat a clone off a female plant and turn it into a male and breed it back to itself to make seed !
> The Pink Kush is a plant like that too -- Billy Budd made it !



Lawd that made my head hurt. I dont know how you breeders keep that stuff straight. Thanks for the info. Need a puff.


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2018)

No U want a headache go to Leafly.com or Seedfinders.com to pick out something to plant in the spring -- Then you'll have a true headache !- Umbra is a breeder not me !-- I'm just breeding something for me and Texas -- Won't be no seed or live plants leaving my hands around here !-- I'm down with exclusive control of highly desirable plants !-- It's not about a variety it is all about that one female plant !--- Remember up there outside U probably need an indica!-- They got the description of more varieties than U can obsorb !


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 24, 2018)

Keef said:


> No U want a headache go to Leafly.com or Seedfinders.com to pick out something to plant in the spring -- Then you'll have a true headache !- Umbra is a breeder not me !-- I'm just breeding something for me and Texas -- Won't be no seed or live plants leaving my hands around here !-- I'm down with exclusive control of highly desirable plants !-- It's not about a variety it is all about that one female plant !--- Remember up there outside U probably need an indica!-- They got the description of more varieties than U can obsorb !



Thank u kindly for the info,  just what i signed up for.  Well that and the entertainment.


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2018)

Glad to help!-- I'm not a breeder like I said but I can transfer some pollen from a male to a female good as anybody !-- I'm a dam cloner !-- I find a girl I like I take cuttings and root them out then run the plants again !-- As many cuttings from the one plant as I want or as few !-Then do I think again !- I kept a white Widow for 4 1/2 years !-- I like consistency--knowing what to expect !-- I ain't good enough to do like NCH did paying what was it $45,000 ?-- for a single cutting off a variety called Lemon Tree before it got loose !-- Now any can get it anywhere !-- I am just not good enough to trust myself with a plant that valuable !-- Yet !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 24, 2018)

Man I High...


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 24, 2018)

mrcane said:


> Man I High...


Enjoy bro


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2018)

Don't fect me none !
Hey I got this long dirty grey pony tail !-- I need some the girls advice
--I been thinking about dying it a good silver !-- Not old girl blue but silver !-- Blue now that's a thought ?-- I seen what them kids do !
OK maybe Purple with silver highlights coming out the sides --That might work for me ?-- Or silver with a purple racing stripe ?--Maybe after prohibition ends ?-- Right now I better keep my old peacock self hid ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 24, 2018)

Keef, I just wish I could grow a ponytail...I’m bald on top so I’d look like bozo the clown...


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2018)

What up RE !-- It's thin but it always has been !-- I got a pony tail because getting a haircut is just one less thing I need to do !-- Used to be mostly brown but not much of that left !-- Mane my power just went off !--  I guess I just take my night meds and go to bed ?-- Besides my caps I take Melatonin and Valerian Root -- Melatonin is one those natural sleep chemicals the body produces naturally but as U age U make less ! -- Valerian helps too !-- Lights back on !
I been taking my evening dose of caps mid evening so I won't wake up high so much ! -- Offer to bed !


----------



## ness (Nov 25, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Wake and Bake.  It's 46 out damp and over cast.  We have had so much wet weather.  Welcome bluegrasser.  Are you growing?   I need more coffee and another bowl.


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- Let me get another cup Ness and I'll join U on the wake and bake !- Foggy and cool at the beach ! -- I'll be glad when this year is done !-- I'm looking forward to next year !-- Get my grow back up and running - -- See what move Texas gonna make on the prohibition tip -- Plus watch the crumbling of the fox news Era!--Such an embarrassing Era for us in front of the world !-- The new house gonna eat him alive !-- This too shall pass !
Where my pipe ?-- I need to pack some caps too !-- Might get some yard work done today if it clears up !
Clementine-x- Purple Punch ?-- I'm have to grow me some that !


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 25, 2018)

ness said:


> Good morning OFC.  Wake and Bake.  It's 46 out damp and over cast.  We have had so much wet weather.  Welcome bluegrasser.  Are you growing?   I need more coffee and another bowl.


Gmorning to you !  Im not actually grow yet. I "grew"  a couple W Widows last year but they survived in spite of me.  Im here to learn as much as i can before our next season


----------



## mrcane (Nov 25, 2018)

Morning OFC. Dark and Cold here
Wake and bake, I will join you!!! 
Welcome Bluegrasser this is the place to learn how to grow some gooood weed.


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2018)

Yo Umbra !-- Bon Ton Roulette ?-- Mostly indica or one your hybrids ?--


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2018)

hybrids . The dad was Apricot head and a bunch of female clones I had laying around.
Good morning OFC. Wake n bake!


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2018)

Cool !-- I couldn't remember !-- I'm be breaking out the hybrids after I get these Indicas started -- 5 part rotation --
70 days finishers -- Maybe it finish in that time-- Don't seem economical to go much longer than that ?'-- I guess I could add one more 2 week part and still get a biweekly harvest  ?-- 84 days ?-- Mane that's way up in sativa range ?-- I don't know about that ?

Edit:--I checked on the Gloman-- He's fine  -- He just outta Internet time he be around later !


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2018)

Some of those beans are going to be very special. no idea about flowering time yet. While 8 weeks is good in a commercial market, I am a medical grower and if medicine takes 10 weeks to flower, then it takes 10 weeks. I have found little value in trying to copy commercial growers or what they grow. Yes there are plenty of strains that both have in common, but I don't follow them.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Good morning OFC





Have a fun day.


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2018)

Medical vs Commercial ?-- Never really thought about it like that !-- As a young man I made my living in mass production-- I just been coming at growing from that angle - 20 years in the operating room U would think I would think more about the medical side ?-- I think I got to find a way to blend the 2 - medical and production ?--
Bottom line is it wouldn't take that much production to pay the bills legal or otherwise ?-- 100 lbs a year ?-- In a 4 part rotation that would be 26 harvest ?-- Bout 4 lbs every 2 weeks ?
I can do that by myself !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2018)

I gotta have a rotation because I don't want to get slammed having to trim a big harvest all at once by myself !-- It ain't in me ?-- Even a garage size grow all at once and I'm need some antiphsychotics or something -- That'd make me crazy for sure !-- I can't help it laughing about the Gloman and his big harvest this year !--With his adventure in trimming - After about a week he just quit !-- I don't want to go there !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2018)

OK U want eggs and bacon toast maybe some ham ?- Biscuits and gravy ?-- Or U wanna just bust a move and do a drive by on the donut shop ?-- I like them donut twist ! --Wait Bavarian cream filled !--Bear paws with them apple pieces in it ?- Long Johns with that chocolate on top !
It's the weed ain't it ?--


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 25, 2018)

i


Keef said:


> I think I'm going into withdrawals for not growing ?



I know that feeling!


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2018)

Let he who is without sin cast the first stone !-- Put the rock down Umbra I'm watching U Cuz !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2018)

Hey Nick !-- Missed U !-- Dude this ain't right !-- I need to be growing !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2018)

That would be cherry wine in the green bottles in the back -- I got a couple more bottles when it settles some -- Then Wine made from Libby's Peaches in heavy syrup -- Turned out nice-- Then The world famous Fruit Cocktail Wine -- Made from canned fruit cocktail -- U would be surprised !-- and U know I can't leave well enough alone ? -- I made the wine then reduced it in half by freezing water ice off of it !-- Might have a wee bit of a kick .-- I would suggest sipping !--"Wine " might be a bit of a stretch .
I got 2 and a half gallons of Blueberry wine waiting on bottles . -
I make it from frozen blueberries !


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 25, 2018)

Keef you tried making shine yet ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2018)

This is NOT my still !-
- BG -- We use High test alcohol to make an extract called RSO -- Rick Simpson Oil -- Read up on it !-Everclear is expensive !- So some make thier own alcohol !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2018)

Oops!-- Wrong pic !-- Nevermind !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2018)

Yo California why U close that border entry in both directions at San Ysidro?-- Mane that's ain't cool !- No walking or vehicle traffic !-- Not even Americans coming home from Mexico !-- That's harsh ya'll ! -- U didn't do it ?-- Then who did ?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Sunny day in the hood. I be smoking some lemon tree. ya know those joints i have been rolling with my new roller dealy? They are too small. I need two of those to make up for one of mine.  Actually, i never finished a joint until now.  Pretty stoned so use less, win win?

I have a bathroom of  Harley tsu, Cbd crew I/Valentine, Franks gift. They are about week 6. I know why I lost my seeds, 2 % humidity and 60 degrees in the closet in the bedroom. At least this is my theory.  So this time i will put some lids on the for humidity and warm the closet up.  Maybe i will wait till this medical stuff is done and start a new grow in the bathroom where everything is pretty and does above average! ( lousy try at Lake Wobegone)


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 25, 2018)

Keef said:


> This is NOT my still !-
> - BG -- We use High test alcohol to make an extract called RSO -- Rick Simpson Oil -- Read up on it !-Everclear is expensive !- So some make thier own alcohol !View attachment 250822


Lmao yes i've heard local growers here talk about everclear for oil etc but im not sure its available here at a decent price ?  Most here use reg alcohol.
I was just curious about shine because its a growing "hobby" around here. A buddy of mine used a pressure cooker , to make his shine. Its a nice drink if its made right.


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2018)

I don't drink anymore BG I just like making liqour !-- but if I was gonna drink moonshine I would temper it down to about 100 proof and and turn it into 7 year old whiskey in about 7 weeks !-- Umbra and Red Eyes make beer -- RE competes and got some trophies !-- Umbra an old pro !-- You'll find pot farmers a handy bunch !
Hey Rose !-- I'll be good !-- It's just not easy !-- I was watching the news .


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 25, 2018)

Keef said:


> I don't drink anymore BG I just like making liqour !-- but if I was gonna drink moonshine I would temper it down to about 100 proof and and turn it into 7 year old whiskey in about 7 weeks !-- Umbra and Red Eyes make beer -- RE competes and got some trophies !-- Umbra an old pro !-- You'll find pot farmers a handy bunch !
> Hey Rose !-- I'll be good !-- It's just not easy !-- I was watching the news .


Yea im not a big drinker anymore either. A pal made a batch once and i had two glasses and it was like drinking 7up. Until i stood up.


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2018)

Keef, you gonna tell him about the green dragon


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2018)

Gotta go dark a day or 2 !- Catch up soon !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 25, 2018)

Hey Keef, you were in Korea I think...I was in San Francisco this weekend and had brunch at this Korean place...A Dolsott, I think it was called but I guess the real name is bipimpap or some such...anyway,  very tasty and I gotta figure out how to do it at home...you got any hints? I know it’s not Cajun but I thought maybe you’d know...


----------



## ness (Nov 26, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  66 degree right now.  It's going down in the 20's Wed.  Wishing everyone have a pleasant stony day.


----------



## zigggy (Nov 26, 2018)

morning everyone ,,,was something wrong with the site ,,,,no one posted for two days on ofc,,,,strange ,,,,did I miss something


----------



## zigggy (Nov 26, 2018)

never mind old computer ,,,needed to catch up ,,,,zig


----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 26, 2018)

Mornin all


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 26, 2018)

Good morning everyone

Time to burn a bowl and relax.






Have a great day!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 26, 2018)

Took a ride to the cannabis store today with young fogey#2. Line of traffic just to park. From the parking lot you are required to take a shuttle to the store. The shuttle drops you off at a tent they have set up for the line to get into the store which looked to be 100+ people. Think I put up with that nonsense to buy $19/gram smoke? Not on your life. We will try again when the tourist rush has died down...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 26, 2018)

I have still never been inside a pot store...they don’t have them in my little town and the closest one is Sacramento, a good hour away...didn’t have the time while I was in SF over the weekend...one of these days I guess...My little town has a few delivery services that we have tried a couple times but I’d like to just go and browse...take a few sniffs and see what they got...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 26, 2018)

Yep. I was interested in browsing too. And getting a few products to try. My son wanted to see what they had for high cbd products. We are 25 mins away so we will get there. I just don’t need to buy anything so I won’t put up with waiting in a long line. I am after all, an old fogey...


----------



## thegloman (Nov 26, 2018)

What up y'all!
Just a quick check in while near some WiFi.
Haven't had time to read past posts.
2RE 
How's your pup?  I'm still sending good mojo his way.
Rose
Here's a pic of Frank's Gift I have going.


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2018)

Just passing by !-- I need a judgement call ?-- Is this statement sexual harassment ?-- "I will bite the buttons right off that little black dress !" -- 
I need to go to one them weed stores one day !-- I'm like most of ya'll I would just like to browse !-- No more important to me is that the dam thang is there !-- I want to see one in Texas !--and I'd like to be running the back end of said weed store !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2018)

I wasn't out smuggling or doing bad stuff !-Ask me ?- That's what I'll tell U !---Everybody knows this ain't smuggling weather anyway !-- It was nice today !-- but if I told U what I been up to I'd have to kill U so ?
Yeah smuggling weather is in the middle of a storm that AWACS radar plane can't see **** -- They can't tell a Shrimp boat from just another wave!--Not that I would know about such evil deeds !-- What was I doing ?-- I gotta quit getting so high


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi guys,
it is a party at my pot shop, everyone is happy and there is like 150 people there. you can order on line and get 10 % off and with a med card another 10%, so win win.
Keef, if you said that in a workplace, yes definitely sexual harassment. If you said it in the privacy in your own home it might just be fine. LOL.  I wouldn't suggest it at safeway.
Gloman, nice Franks gift, i have one too. i will take a pic.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey Folks.  Just got in from a road trip to the UVA med center for my records.  Drove all day and saw some really boootiful  country.  Started snowing about sunset and snowed all the way home.  My beast of a Ford gets all of 10 mpg in the mountains and that's all there is between here and there but its all good.  I had a good time looking at the scenery and my old antique truck ran like a hungry swiss watch.  Now to relax with a bowl or three.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 26, 2018)

thegloman said:


> What up y'all!
> Just a quick check in while near some WiFi.
> Haven't had time to read past posts.
> 2RE
> How's your pup?  I'm still sending good mojo his way.


He’s still with us...I wish his appetite was a little stronger...nuthin we got seems to interest him, and he’s a bit down today...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 27, 2018)

We growin, the biggest one in the back is the OFC Blueberry x Valentine from umbra and Rose...I think there are three of them in here...that big one, whadya think a big ol boy? Just my luck...


----------



## ness (Nov 27, 2018)

Good morning OFC.   RE nice grow you got started.  Do you grow in coco chips?  Time to get this day started.  Have a good day OFC.


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2018)

Morning O.F.C!
I see fat leafed Indicas in those pots !-- I do like that system RE !-- Kinda what I got in mind but no grow medium and maybe a micro sprayers on the end of the drip tubing ?
It's good to wake up to plant porn !-- Chilly and bright this morning -- Gotta bust out and make a supply run shortly --
Thank U for the advice Rose !-- More coffee and a toke or? !
Bout 48 out there -- too cold for me !
I'm try to B-Real today!


----------



## zigggy (Nov 27, 2018)

morning guys,,,,,cold here low 40's,,,for us that's cold wont go outside if it less then 40 ,,,,I don't own that kind of clothes ,,,hell a hoodie is the heaviest thing I have ,,,,,,bad tooth ace ,,ive had it a few days but today its really bad ,,,working from home today so I should be ok


----------



## zigggy (Nov 27, 2018)

morning keef ,,,that would be a no no ,,,say that in todays work place and your butt will down in HR signing papers,,it would not bother me but these kids today are different ,,,,lol


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey Zig -- I don't got a work place but like The Offspring said- I'm pretty Fly --For a White guy !


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2018)

Its just pie in the sky, if it ain't fly


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 27, 2018)

That's funny right there.   Morning OF


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice to see you all today. I swear boy plants smell different.  I can sniff out a boy sometimes.ha. 2RE, looking nice in there.
zigggg, get to the dentist honey, toothaches don't go away on their own do they?
ps, i don't think i am fly.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks ness, yes it’s coco chips...I started in some kinda little peat starter thingy and then into the coco...they are fed thru though collars three times per day for 10 minutes each time...all automatic...

Good mornin y’all...


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 27, 2018)

That snow I mentioned last night?  Still happening.  Luckily it is right at freezing so not too bad.


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2018)

It's about 70 with sun !-- I made my supply run -- Had to go over what the locals call "The High Bridge"- to get to the grocery store -- Seems rather appropriate to me today --- Still lit up !- Picked up a pork shoulder roast to smoke-- brine that thing for 24 hours pat it dry and put my rub on it-- Smoke it for about 6 hours -- put the crutch on it and then low and slow overnight !--After an evening of some blues -- Maybe Joe Bonnamassa ?-- Seafood ?-- Now that's got to be done while listening to some swamp blues !-Maybe Tab Benoit ?-- Food and music ?-- I haven't checked my Bible lately but I'm pretty sure it was one those commandments ?-- Mane I Love my electric smoker !

Edit :-- Leslie West and Peter Frampton--- Mississippi Queen


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 27, 2018)

Sorry some of you live in such a hostile environment! Its approaching 45 in Wasilla this morning! Grass is still green, what very little snow we had is gone and if it warms up a couple more degrees, the bees will fly today!


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 27, 2018)

0º C   and snow flurries here. There's about 15cm of snow in the woods.


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2018)

We get a hint of black ice on the overpasses ? Then it's bumper car time !-- Everybody seems to know the rules but me -- Apparently U go the dam speed limit comehell or high water -- Not being able to see doesn't seem to figure in the equation -- It's kinda like bowling -- U come across a patch of black ice on an overpass and see the pile up on the other side and do what we all would do ( in normal weather) !-- Slam on the brakes !-- The U slide right on down the alley into the pins of the other crashed cars -- Oops!  here come another one !--
I would go farther south if I could !-- Finding a reasonable place up north of me with water is proving a chore ! -- Think I just tell the real estate lady -- "Bigger place to grow weed -- Littler place to live " -- Can U understand the words coming out my mouth ?

Want a bowl of Sloppy Joe Speggeti?-- The toasted garlic bread words well with it .


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 27, 2018)

Keef said:


> We get a hint of black ice on the overpasses ? Then it's bumper car time !-- Everybody seems to know the rules but me -- Apparently U go the dam speed limit comehell or high water -- Not being able to see doesn't seem to figure in the equation -- It's kinda like bowling -- U come across a patch of black ice on an overpass and see the pile up on the other side and do what we all would do ( in normal weather) !-- Slam on the brakes !-- The U slide right on down the alley into the pins of the other crashed cars -- Oops!  here come another one !--
> I would go farther south if I could !-- Finding a reasonable place up north of me with water is proving a chore ! -- Think I just tell the real estate lady -- "Bigger place to grow weed -- Littler place to live " -- Can U understand the words coming out my mouth ?
> 
> Want a bowl of Sloppy Joe Speggeti?-- The toasted garlic bread words well with it .


I guess its the same the world over. Aholes think because they got 4 wheel drive they can go anywhere at any speed.  I enjoy the cold and snow. Summer time heat kills the hell out of me.


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2018)

It hits 50C ( 106 F ) ?  For a high in the summer sometimes for months sometimes lower sometimes higher  !-- No rain !- I live down in the badlands along the Gulf of Mexico !-- U can't grow weed in my tap water -- Too salty !-- Got no dirt -- Just sand !-- The local po-po got all the latest gear -- The Coast Guard makes an hourly run up and down the beach most of the year and could see in my yard if I grew out there !-- Not to mention border patrol check points-- They on the hunt for smugglers --Now if they bust someone for possession and it is anything other than Mexican brickweed it goes to a special task force charged with following it back to it's source !-- I don't want to have anymore of a target on my back than I get for just being here !

Edit :-- Couple of years ago there was an expose' on this " New Age Marijuana "-- In the local press -- Did U know American pot farmers are smuggling in seed to these ultra potent varieties from Europe  and growing the devil's weed right here ! --Maybe in your neighbor's garage ?-- Or your's ?- Or your's ? -- I was happy to hear that !-- I got a head injury I don't know about marijuana and such things !


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 27, 2018)

Keef said:


> It hits 50C ( 106 F ) ?  For a high in the summer sometimes for months sometimes lower sometimes higher  !-- No rain !- I live down in the badlands along the Gulf of Mexico !-- U can't grow weed in my tap water -- Too salty !-- Got no dirt -- Just sand !-- The local po-po got all the latest gear -- The Coast Guard makes an hourly run up and down the beach most of the year and could see in my yard if I grew out there !-- Not to mention border patrol check points-- They on the hunt for smugglers --Now if they bust someone for possession and it is anything other than Mexican brickweed it goes to a special task force charged with following it back to it's source !-- I don't want to have anymore of a target on my back than I get for just being here !


Cripes i'd never survive heat like that. Sounds like the law is awful serious about growin.


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2018)

In the Central Valley of Cali it was 110 F for 42 straight days this summer. I know, I worked outside every one of those days.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 27, 2018)

tejas sounds awful, keef. ever think of relocating to another state? like bluegrasser, that heat would kill me. i dislike the snow but too much heat is not for me...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 27, 2018)

@umbra - i would melt


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2018)

The secret is the humidity is low.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 27, 2018)

my father in law lived in tucson and his take on the old 'its not the heat, its the humidity' was 'yeah, but it is still 110 f'ing degrees'. i've been to az in the fall 'comfortable' months and that was plenty hot enough for me. been in taiwan during the 'winter' where the locals wear winter coats and i wear shorts because it is mid 50's. i am a hairy old fogey so i think genetically, i was designed for nordic countries. i am an indica. not a sativa i guess...


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 27, 2018)

umbra said:


> In the Central Valley of Cali it was 110 F for 42 straight days this summer. I know, I worked outside every one of those days.


Holy smokin frig i cant even imagine it.


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2018)

And AC be thy name !-- I run my AC probably 8-9 months of the year !-- When I go out ?-- I go in a car that got AC !-- to another place that got AC !-- I -like my plants like a climate Controlled environment -- Live here without Air Conditioning ?-- That would not be me !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2018)

oldfogey8 said:


> my father in law lived in tucson and his take on the old 'its not the heat, its the humidity' was 'yeah, but it is still 110 f'ing degrees'. i've been to az in the fall 'comfortable' months and that was plenty hot enough for me. been in taiwan during the 'winter' where the locals wear winter coats and i wear shorts because it is mid 50's. i am a hairy old fogey so i think genetically, i was designed for nordic countries. i am an indica. not a sativa i guess...


I say the same thing about the heat. BUT, if it had been 90% humidity, I'd be dead. Big project this summer and I had to have co workers come out from the East Coast to help. Sweat evaporates faster and they didn't realize how dehydrated they were. I routinely would loose 10 lbs during the day and put it back on at night drinking beer, lol.


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2018)

I got some bad news and some good news -- bad news is I forgot ice cream at the store -- Weather 's changing and I ain't going back out -- The good news ?-- I got half gallon of eggnog and one them electric  ice cream machines U put in the freezer -Eggnog Ice Cream?- I think we can get by ? -- Pumpkin pie spiced coffee?-- I might have to see what kinda ice cream that would make ?-- I get furly dangerous when I get high like this !


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2018)

Move to a more weed friendly place?-- I'm be getting by on my Social Security and I'm need to supplement that income !--- I'd like to be a legal grower but I use to supply 3 dealers for a while back in the day -- If Texas does open up to MMJ after the 1st of the year and I make it to the end of prohibition without getting caught ?--I'm be there to get in on the ground floor !-- If I don't get what I want I'll still be fine-- Gonna be a lot of wannabe growers or low hanging fruit after that ?-- I been in the trenches -- I can keep it on the low down ! -- It would be nice not to have to  look over my shoulder all the time ?


----------



## zigggy (Nov 27, 2018)

good nite guys,,,strange day,,,,glad to be home


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2018)

Night Zig !-- Sleep well !

I'm pretty much pickled myself !- I was watching about  Global Warming -- Is it a natural cycle or man-made?- Ya'll pull up a chair a let me offer another  possibility -- If U high enough ?-- The old legends written down by the 1st that could write --Such tales as-- The 12th Planet-- Neburu --or Wormwood  - Our planet takes one year to go around the sun -- These are tales of another planet that takes 3,600 years to make a circuit around our sun !-- The Sumerians say that when it approaches the weather makes wild changes -- The tell of The Deluge or the great flood they write was caused by one of these asteroids ( see the epic of Gilgamesh) !-- On one pass that planet and it's moons disturbed what they called "The Hammered Bracelet "- the asteroid belt -and one of those dislodged asteroids would eventually hit earth !-- They say that asteroid broke up and the 2 biggest pieces 1 hit Antarctica and the other one the Pacific Ocean-- The Noah flood !-- Old legends also hints it may have been a crossing  like that what ended the last Ice age or the Younger-Dryas !--A big mostly ice asteroid blowed up above  that big Canadian ice pack over the great Lakes-- Wiped out them that came before --( The Kennewick man - The Clovis people and such)-  and the mega fauna in North America like the short faced bear dam near wiped out everything on North America -- So the legends go   - Not saying that is it or saying it is not --but if it is what is causing the changing weather patterns ?-- The weather changing would be the least of our problems  !-- It would mean the old masters were returning  to check on thier genetically engineered slave race !-- Us ! --The old translation of the word for  Worship also means to work for !-- I hope it's just us messing up the weather !-- I don't think I would make a very good slave !-


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2018)

neither would I


----------



## mrcane (Nov 27, 2018)

Evening Folks! Just hanging out Puffin on some Blue Dream....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 27, 2018)

Keef said:


> I got some bad news and some good news -- bad news is I forgot ice cream at the store -- Weather 's changing and I ain't going back out -- The good news ?-- I got half gallon of eggnog and one them electric  ice cream machines U put in the freezer -Eggnog Ice Cream?- I think we can get by ? -- Pumpkin pie spiced coffee?-- I might have to see what kinda ice cream that would make ?-- I get furly dangerous when I get high like this !



Hey Keef, I was the hero the other day, cuz I went grocery shopping and came home with the pumpkin spice coffee creamer....My wife waits the whole year for this stuff to come around...don’t need it myself but she sure likes it...I didn’t get ice cream either cuz I had other stops to make...I’ll get some tomorrow cuz I did get an apple pie...


----------



## ness (Nov 28, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  I've been craving ice cream for weeks.  It's time to make a move and get some.  In the 40's at this time.  The other day I brought my two pepper plant inside.  One green, one red.  Threw them in the grow room.  Will see what happens.  Got kitchen duty today.  Time for a Wake and Bake.  pass pass.


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Rain


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 28, 2018)

eggnog ice cream = deliciousness... style points for mixing in crushed up pecan sandies...


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2018)

Morning O.F.C !-- Moving a little slow this am !-- Not because I'm hurting but because I woke up high !-- Took another dose and look out !
Been trying to calm the Savage beast with some music !
Foo Fighters .-- The Sky is a Neighborhood 
Gary Clark Jr -- Come Together 
Grace Potter and the Nocturnals -- Paris 
Make me some Eggnog ice cream today !-- 
Get back to this pipe-- I got stuff to do !-- There's a pork roast needs to be injected with brine -- Yard work -- I need to clean up some round here !-- Or I could just say screw it and pack another pipe !


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2018)

Or you could clean up and then have a bowl


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Pie Spice ?-- So if I was to make a 5 gallon bucket full of sweet coffee with that  pumpkin pie spice in it --do U reacon it would ferment ?-- Already looking at the peach wine that come out just fine and I'm thinking peaches and cream !-- Maybe put some fat free coffee creamer in it !-- I figured out how to get the fat outta bakers sweetened coconut flakes and ferment the coconut -- Surely I can do peaches and cream ?-- Maybe fermented pumpkin pie spiced coffee too ?--
Temple of the Dog -- Hunger Strike
Rage Against the Machine -- Bulls on Parade
Jack White -- Jolene
Temptations -- Papa was a Rolling Stone


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Hello OFC
In the 60s this afternoon.  It has rained on and off today in the Sierra foothills where I am.
Have an awesome day all.


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2018)

I wasn't napping !-- U know I ain't like that !-- Where's my pipe ?-- I got a roast needs injecting with brine right about now -- What time is it anyway ?-- 1st things 1st -- Coffee and my pipe-- I wash the outside of the package the roast comes get my Cajun injector out and inject right thru the package -- Put it in a big bowl and back in the fridge -- Put it in the smoker bout this time tommorrow !-- My turn to get smoked right now !


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Sounds incredibly delicious.  Yum!


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2018)

Top secret ice cream instructions and ingredients !
Step #1 -- put eggnog in clean ice cream machine
Step#2 -- Turn on machine !
Wait !-- U know I can't leave well enough alone ?-- Where dahell is the malt powder ?- Yeah Baby !


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2018)

U know how I get when I get really ripped ?-- Couple days ago I was musing about the cheapest way to build a grow house ?-- I came up with something hard to beat but I can't build it !-- They can make an inflatable bounce house why not an inflatable grow room ?--


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2018)

They make an inflatable cement impregnated tent for use as a field hospital.


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2018)

Yep !-- That would work !-- Inflatable ribs for support -- Air trap between an inside and outside layer provide insulation -- They just need to make a cheap copy of what's in that pic !-- Few of us could afford a field hospital inflatable !-- Something similar though !-- Wonder if they have an inflatables company in Texas !-- Manfacturers will listen to U if they think there is a market !-- Back when I was doing R&D I built a concrete screed for a company in Illinois -- It was powered by a Briggs and Stratton engine --
Problem was vibration was feeding back to the engine causing it to run uneven in a wave pattern -- I needed steady RPM -- I called the B&S people and told them my problem and that we would use thier engine as original manufacturer equipment if we could solve the problem ! They sent a man out who fixed my problem !-- They wanted vibration and when U spin an out of balance shaft U get vibration !- Man made a fortune off the machine !
Back in those days my mentor told me don't waste your time trying to reinvent the wheel -- Sometimes U just can't help yourself !-- 
Tofu ?-- They doing it all wrong !-- Make that **** outta some southern red beans with some pork in it and that would be some real Tofu!


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2018)

Them inflatable green houses need to come in sections 8-10 ft long where U can add on by just velcro a new section to the old one !-- An end section for AC /electrics/water and such ?-- I can see it ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 28, 2018)

Two small wins for the old fogey in the last 24 hours. Found a Mason jar with some Buckeye Purple with Boveda 62 packs still pliable. Must be 3 years old? Smooooove smoke and jeepers it is strong. And made brownies with supercharged cannabutter. The batch of butter was pretty weak so I supplemented it with what turned out to be RSO from some hash I made from my ‘old’ stash(a mix of everything I have grown since 2012). The supercharged butter brownie batch is pretty powerful. 130 brownies per batch(about an inch cube). 1 cube is a bit much for me, just how I like it. I needed a win or 2...


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2018)

OF good for U !-- I got a fairly fine buzz working myself tonight !-- I been thinking about something-- If I get to do what I have in mind I'll have 25-50 gallons of used nute water every couple weeks !-- I've grown veggies in it DWC so I know there's plenty left in it !-- I plan to start some blueberry bushes that will soak up some of it and maybe some fruit trees later -- I hate running good nute water down the drain and the wine has to be for personal use -I want nothing to do with the ATF ---So that's out .
I'm looking for something easy I can grow using the used nute water that would add to the bottom line-- Be best if I could use that produce in a MMJ dispensery edible ?-- 'lectric fruit pies ?--- Any ideas about what I could grow that I could use in an edible ?-- I guess if something uses butter or oil we can juice it up ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2018)

Want a bite of Eggnog Ice Cream ?-- Yes it is all that !-- I'm need some more eggnog !


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 28, 2018)

This Sativa dominant strain from Humboldt Seed Company has been calling to me.  ha ha
Internet info is

Breeder: Humboldt Seed Company
Type: Sativa Dominant
Genetics: Pineapple Trainwreck x Cookie Monster
Flowering Time: 7-8 weeks
Yield: Heavy
Difficulty: Easy
Scent: Pineapple and creamy vanilla frosting
Flavor: Slightly tangy with a creme brulee finish
Effects: A lofty high that won't debilitate you, making it great for a mid-afternoon smoke.

 What gets me is that this says it has a *7 to 8 week finish*... pretty good for a sativa dominant strain.
A nursery supplies dispensaries around California with clones of these.  I am tempted...
https://darkheartnursery.com/strains/pineapple-upside-down-cake/


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2018)

I hate U too Burnin1!-- pineapples and cream ?--Make me sick !-- 7-8 weeks ?-- That's in my range --Tell me how it turns out--I might need some -- I also have that disease !
Here hold my beer and watch this !-- Famous last words !-- Not tonight I'm off to bed !


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- We gotta do this day whether U like it or not !-- Wake and BAKE waits for no one !-- Do your duty !


----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Rain


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2018)

60/72 overcast and grey -- Yo Umbra -- Where might a fellow find some seed to dis here Mimosa ?-- I already looked and couldn't find it !-- What U said about growing medicine and it takes as long for them to finish as it takes ?
Made me start rethinking my strategy !-- Kinda throws a monkey wrench into my head -- I might need 2 blooms ?-- Sativas ?-- Sea of Green -- Flip clones soon as they rooted ? -- Just not sure about so dam much !-- I want to go back to my first grow lesson -- Larry said throw your seed out the back door and don't mow !-- It Ain't that easy Larry !


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2018)

The Gloman be back around bout the 1st !-- I was chatting with him yesterday about how I managed to graduate high school !-- It was back in the day and Lake Conroe in East Texas had just been completed and was becoming a hot spot for water sports !-- The Volunteer Fire Department suddenly needed rescue and recovery divers and recruited me !-- I didn't do homework and skipped school regularly Some of the school counselors were in the VFD and had my back !-- We kinda had an unspoken deal -- I would go into the black water and bring back they dead and they would pass me in school !-- 3 feet down and it's pitch black and U may be tethered to another diver but U alone -- U can't let the fear of the unknown stop U !-- Anything "strange" happen down there ain't nobody gonna believe U anyway !
Found a woman in the ditch on the side of a road -- 30 feet under water !-- My buddy Larry up there had an incident and refused to ever go in the water again !-- In my mind my future was set !-- Graduate high school --get drafted -- Go to the jungle and die !-- It was pretty clear I wasn't no fortunate son !-- I figured U didn't need much of an education to die .


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2018)

Good morning All,
I have been without interenet.  It is raining here too Umbra. I will be hitting the smoke in a bit. I think a bit of


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2018)

For me it was caps and coffee then some Barney's Farm Nightshade with a BBSL dad -- With a healthy helping of Keif on top !-- It melted down in my weed !-- Still smoking on it !-- Had to put something on top the pipe cause it keeps fuming -- It's that hash ! 
Been looking for my wrist rocket and bag of marbles I use for ammo -- Probably need to replace the latex tubing !-- I'm fairly proficient with it !-- It's one of the reason they don't bother taking my guns !-- I don't need a gun to create chaos !-- I gotta find that thang !-- After another toke or 2 ?-- I ain't ready to B-Real !


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2018)

Smell that?-- Me and da pork roast getting smoked !-- Someone needs to go check it -- I'm busy with the music -- Little known secret - The music go in the meat and make it better-- We doing Texas music mostly -- ZZ Top -- Sleeping Bag -- I gotsta get paid -- Maybe some SRV later ?-- Been digging Jack White lately too !-- Roast will be in there till tommorrow so we got plenty time to get fairly well smoked ourselves-- Someone needs to put a load of towels in the washer too -- Not it !-- Suns coming out who's gonna mow ?--I said Not it  !-- I'm busy !-- Gary Clark Jr. -- Come Together-- He can play !-- Roast won't be ready until tommorrow but this not my first rodeo -- It'll be pretty much perfect !-- Someone needs to make some potato salad -- U want baked beans ?-- I do them right !-- I gotta find someone to help do quality control on my wine !-- I'm on to something with this peach-- Blueberry?-- I own blueberry!


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Good afternoon OFC

I have bought Pomegranate wine from a place called "Casa de Fruta".   It is surprisingly good. 

Sorry about your internet Rose.  You are missed when you are not here.






Rain today.  We need it.

Stay warm and dry if you can.  I am going to open a jar and smoke some.. well a lot of Indica today.  ha ha

Take care.


----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2018)

Keef said:


> 60/72 overcast and grey -- Yo Umbra -- Where might a fellow find some seed to dis here Mimosa ?-- I already looked and couldn't find it !-- What U said about growing medicine and it takes as long for them to finish as it takes ?
> Made me start rethinking my strategy !-- Kinda throws a monkey wrench into my head -- I might need 2 blooms ?-- Sativas ?-- Sea of Green -- Flip clones soon as they rooted ? -- Just not sure about so dam much !-- I want to go back to my first grow lesson -- Larry said throw your seed out the back door and don't mow !-- It Ain't that easy Larry !


Symbiotic genetics did them. They are pricey and extremely limited.


----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Good afternoon OFC
> 
> I have bought Pomegranate wine from a place called "Casa de Fruta".   It is surprisingly good.
> 
> ...


I drive by there when I go to Gilroy


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2018)

What up Burnin1 ?-- Hey U always find out about Texas stuff before me -- Anything happening since those 10 bills were submitted ?-- I haven't tried to ferment pomegranate yet but I don't see why not except they so dam expensive -- 5 gallons of pomegranate juice would cost a pretty penny --
When I go back to the store to get the stuff I missed on the 1st run I might get me some more canned peaches and some sugar !-- I need to tune it in some !--
I'm still working on that pipe from this morning with the hash on it -- I take a toke and get lost -- That's right I got clothes need to go in the dryer and I need to turn the dishwasher on -- I ain't doing the floors -- I don't care what U say !-- I took a second dose of caps !-- Got some CKN thighs need to get seasoned and put on the smoker for supper tonight !-- I'm like a stoned busy beaver !
What was I doing ?
Hey Umbra !-- They should be expensive -- She a high class girl !-- Very sophisticated with a pleasing and complicated terp profile !-- That's what it's all about these days !


----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2018)

I did breed it to double purple doja to try and get some color as well. I haven't grown any out yet.


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2018)

Don't tell anybody Umbra but I think I might know where to find a test grower !-- Purple Punch and color ?--I'm in !--  That'd work !-- All my color comes from Rose's Purple Haze !-- I need to get this place done and on the market so I can get my grow on again !--- Going thru grow withdrawals down here !-- Other Keef said he gonna start some of everything !-- Right away !-- No I wanna start seed with some kind of order !-- Other Keef he don't do order so good !


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2018)

I was reading that article Burnin1 posted about hemp and the farm bill -- Looks like everything I grow gonna be "hemp" from now on !

Edit : -- I watched the news today and I ain't got 3 days to spare so I'm walking right past that !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 29, 2018)

Yeah we got rain...tomorrow is trash pickup day so I put the trash can out by the street at my driveway...later I hear the rain pick up so I go out on my porch(opposite side of the house from my driveway...next thing ya know I see my trash can floating by down the street followed by my neighbors trash can...I rescued both of them and took’m back to where they belong and put them out of harms way...supposed to be a little dryer tomorrow...I don’t mind the rain in fact it’s been a pleasant change but we don’t need it all at one time...Paradise Ca, the home of the big recent fire, got some of the heaviest rain in the state today...I feel for those people, their houses burned to the ground and a week later, their land being washed away...


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2018)

I know Cuz I keep up with the news -- Why couldn't this rain happened 3 weeks ago ?-- Now come mudslides to wipe out any homes that survived !-- We got the same trash pick up day-- Glad U reminded me !-- One thing about living on an island is U ain't gonna flood from the rain -- The ocean is right over there!--
Wind blows my big Green trash hamper over sometimes and they use that mechanical grappler to pick it up and dump it !-- They not gonna get out the truck to set a trash can back up so they can dump it !-- I miss them I take it over to the park and put it in the dumpster there !

I gots a question-- I got some hash that melts so I just put some on top bout half a pipe !-- Last a long time -- Anyway my question -- Just how dahell am I supposed to smoke this stuff ?-- Is there a better way other than what I do with my  pipe -- I don't need some machine U got to kick start to get a toke -- Greasy melty **** !-- My way will get U high that I can attest to!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 29, 2018)

As kids, we used to smoke hash under glass. Poke a sewing needle thru an album cover of some cruddy album so it sticks straight up. Put a small ball of hash (maybe 3/16” diameter)on the needle tip and light it. Then blow out the flame and put a glass over the top. Let the smoke build up and lift the edge of the glass up and suck out the smoke. Head rush guaranteed. Yours might be too melty though. Just a thought...


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2018)

I know the technique OF and U right about the head rush -- Haven't even tried it with this it is way to melty - I just put some on top a pipe and let it melt down into  the weed -- Still working on my morning pipe !-- 2 doses of caps today -- I ain't feeling no pain!


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2018)

I call it a Jesus Scorpion !-- Sit on one and I think you'll understand why !-- I am sure it must be funny watching someone else get popped by one but it's always me !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I be glad when the Gloman gets back -- It gets kinda quite until west coast wakes up !-- 
Hey Ness -- I see U down there -- Which did U like best that WI-X-BBSL or SR91-X  (MZR-X-BBSL)
Rest of ya'll -- U wasting day light -- I'm waiting for my caps to kick in !-- Making grandpa noises and moving slow !
Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !


----------



## ness (Nov 30, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Rose hope you get back soon.   Keef ice cream, smoke ckn, wine, smoke, hash all sound tasty.  Life is good.  Burn 1 Sierra foothills sweet, enjoy.   Got my pipe filled coffee in hand.  Wake and Bake.  Have a good one OFC.


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

Breakfast ?-- I put some that Keif from that greasy ball on top a pipe yesterday and it just keeps burning !-- So wake and bake on the same pipe !


----------



## ness (Nov 30, 2018)

Yep been up early this AM.   I like them both very nice high, but I lean more to the WI x BBSL.


----------



## ness (Nov 30, 2018)

Keef your killing me hash is my favorite just look what you got cooking.


----------



## ness (Nov 30, 2018)

46 today, I just mine get into the back yard.  Just been to cold these last few days.   coffee is empty.


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

I think we'll hit the 70s today with sun !-- I'm already being real this morning -- Took my trash out to the streets and picked up the palm limbs out my yard !-- 
Ness I think U locked it in for me -- I wasn't sure which would work best for me !-- That WI-X-BBSL gonna be a work horse for me !-- Did U get any sweetness of Fruity flavor ?-- Mostly the Snow Lotus is dominate !


----------



## ness (Nov 30, 2018)

Keef were did you fine that Scorpion?  Use to fine them when I live in FL.  Never got stun.  I sure check my shoe before putting them on.  Well, everyone have a nice stony day.


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

I found him when I sat on him Ness -- U know when people scream but don't make no noise ?-- That would be what I did !-- Ruined a perfectly good buzz !- Mane that hurt !-- Twice since I been to the beach I sat on one those things !
They don't play !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 30, 2018)

yikes at the scorpion AND the hash, keef. scorpions look awful but now that i think about it, i guess i'd prefer to  get stung by one of those than get lyme or one of the other weird tick-borne viruses we get up this way. you don't feel the tick but the long term effects can be life altering...


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

I know that's right OF !--I'd rather get stung by a scorpion !--  We got mosquito born stuff like Zika and some others ! -- Every year it just gets worse !-- 
My paint and power roller will be here next week I better find my painter's tape and get back to taping off trim ! -- I kinda hope I find a place bout 50 miles inland around here somewhere to set up  -- Having your grow packed up in boxes sucks !-- I got all sorts of genetics need to be grown !
Looks like I'll be shut down for maybe 2 more months !
I ain't liking it !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 30, 2018)

Good morning yall!
I'm back.  This running out of data thing is a bummer! lol

I ordered another light today so Ill be able to get a flowing rotation going.  Its a lot to spend for an old broke pothead but PayPal makes it easier with payments.
Guy at the hydro store says he will buy my lady bugs!
Every year we have swarms of them all over the house. This year Ill sweep them up and sell them!  Gonna have to see how much a thousand of them weighs.


----------



## zigggy (Nov 30, 2018)

good morning OFC cold down here low 40's,,,,spent over 30$ on batteries
yesterday,,,,each year (2 so far) I make my son clean up the toys he no longer plays with....we replace the batteries try to find all the parts ,,use a little crazy glue on some if we have too,,,try to make them look as good as they can ,,we then find boxes ,,gift wrap them and give them to the children in my area ,,,most of these children will get nothing for Christmas,,,my partner thinks its wrong to give away used toys,,,but I don't think so,,is it in bad taste ????????


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

Gloman back in da house !-- I don't believe in ladybugs !-- 
I was fighting white flies and decided to go with lady bugs and green lace wings to battle the white flies -- They didn't do **** !-- Safe Soap that's my bug jam now !-- Long as U get that soapy water on them they gonna die !-- Bugs breathe thru their skin -- If U get a soap film on them it will cover those breathing holes and suffocate them !


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

Hey Zig -- I think it is a fine thing U do !-- Shows U got a good heart !-- I bet the kids are happy to get the toys !-- My dogs got a toy box but they perfer to scatter them around the house -- We have a routine -- I start picking up toys and putting them in the toy box and they start dragging them back out !-- I have threatened to give them to less fortunate dogs -- Seems like they'd have a little understanding since I busted both of them outta jail -- Had to bail Jet out twice !-- They all spoiled and stuff !-- They want to keep all they toys and they want everybody else's toys too !-- And lots of treats !


----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Cold and rain


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

I got it all figured out Umbra -- Somebody need to do the yard work -- Somebody else need to empty the dish washer and clean the kitchen-- Then somebody need to fold up that bigass load of towels in the dryer !-- I will be over here with this pipe that never ends !-- I'm find the bottom !-- I got more chores if I had more hands !-- I ain't afraid of a little work

Pork roast been in the smoker bout 20 hours -- Wanna bite ?-- I only got store bought BBQ sauce cause I was too lazy to make some but try it with the sauce on the side !


----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2018)

Tell other Keef to do the chores


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

U can't trust him !-- He will just hide out and get high !-- It's what he does --- I got the towels put up -- kitchen is not too bad ?--- Got my roast resting still wrapped -- Parchment paper can be used for more than just making Rosen Press oil --


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 30, 2018)

42 Here and raining.  Good morning everyone.


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

Hey Nick -- I keep wanting to go check the grow but there ain't one !-- I am not happy bout dis **** !-- I got seed need to be growing -- If I could go somewhere and set up a grow I would be content to come back to the beach and finish this place !-- I can hear construction on 4 different houses in the hood -- So can Jet and he don't like it !-- Anyway looks to be a sellers market !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

Just saying ?


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Good afternoon OFC



oldfogey8 said:


> As kids, we used to smoke hash under glass. Poke a sewing needle thru an album cover of some cruddy album so it sticks straight up. Put a small ball of hash (maybe 3/16” diameter)on the needle tip and light it. Then blow out the flame and put a glass over the top. Let the smoke build up and lift the edge of the glass up and suck out the smoke. Head rush guaranteed. Yours might be too melty though. Just a thought...



This is how I smoked hash in the mid 70s, . Except we didn't use a record.  We found whatever was around to keep that needle upright. 

Keef, I found a scorpion on my bathroom wall when I first moved out here.  I have seen several small dead scorpions in my garage since then.  I have yet to sit on one or get stung by one thank goodness.





Have a great day guys!


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

I stick a straight pin thru a piece of card board and get a glass -- Put the chunk of hash on the end of the pin spark it up and put the glass over it -- Slide it to the side of the cardboard  and suck out the smoke -- Only thing this hash just melts -- So I just put some on top about half a pipe of weed and let it melt into the weed -- Still smoking on a pipe I loaded yesterday for da Wake and Bake --
Burnin1 everything in the wild down here wants go eat U -- bite U --or sting U !-- That scorpion give me religion there for awhile -- I was talking some sweet stuff -- Just make it stop hurting and I'll be a good boy !


----------



## mrcane (Nov 30, 2018)

Haven't had any good hash in a long time now..... I too remember sucking hash smoke  from under a glass. O..those were the days..
Anyway 40s overcast,showers...just a shitty damp day here. Making the best of it morning of Tai Chi ,just got ripped, now I think that I will sit back and pick a little.
Hope that you are having a great day


----------



## thegloman (Nov 30, 2018)

"I got more chores if I had more hands !-- I ain't afraid of a little work"
Too funny keef!
I got a hand to lend you.  So long as you don't mind a terminator claw and carbon fiber.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 30, 2018)

I friend of mine that I have known for almost forty years gave me a couple ounces last night.  He does this once or twice a year if he has something to show off.  He does not have a name for what he gave me but I suspect a sativa dominant.  I suspect I may be up all night.  The flavor and strong smell of this herb is incredible. He had this triple bagged with Ziploc bags. ha ha  He has been growing for decades and won't say much about his grows and I never ask.   I may as well make coffee...


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

Gloman we get a plaster of Paris mold of what U got left on the end of your arm and we'll build U a pistol prosthesis like I said !-- U think U could take the recoil of a 12 gauge with one arm ?-- Nevermind we better start U out with a .25 auto loader !-- Make it look like a hand and shoot out the pointer finger !-- 
Burnin1 --U gotta smoke it !-- I think it's the law !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2018)

the hash making thing looks fun


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

I know the hash smoking thing is fun !-- I read that article Burnin1 posted about cannabis and heart disease -- Decided I needed a booster so I took more caps -- Wasn't a thing about needing them I just wanted to take them !-- All ya'll should be on edibles everyday  -- Tell them bout it OF !-
Ain't nothing like having a warm glow working all da time !-- I'm still working on that pipe I packed for Wake and Bake yesterday !-- It's there if I want it but when U on a edible U just don't seem to smoke as much !
I see they had an earthquake in Alaska -- Hope it did do too much damage ?-- Then there is Individual One -- I'm miss my news soap opera when it ends !-- No I won't !-- He's a disgusting pig !
Got the girls making music for me tonight !
Grace Potter -- Dorothy -- Halestorm and The Pretty Reckless !--
OK time to do battle with this pipe again !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 30, 2018)

I actually was working on a 410ga. Shotgun for it.
Yes, I can take the kick of a 410 but a 12ga. would be too much.
I need to figure a way to upgrade from single shot to auto.


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

We'd have to take the rest of your forearm off but I think we could make it work !-- semi auto 410 without a plug ?--That should give U enough shots ?


----------



## thegloman (Nov 30, 2018)

I had fun making hash with that cement mixer.   If I ever have that much bulk again Ill use it again.  My only screw up with it was I didn't let it dry before pressing it.  Now I know better.


----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2018)

Keef said:


> I stick a straight pin thru a piece of card board and get a glass -- Put the chunk of hash on the end of the pin spark it up and put the glass over it -- Slide it to the side of the cardboard  and suck out the smoke -- Only thing this hash just melts -- So I just put some on top about half a pipe of weed and let it melt into the weed -- Still smoking on a pipe I loaded yesterday for da Wake and Bake --
> Burnin1 everything in the wild down here wants go eat U -- bite U --or sting U !-- That scorpion give me religion there for awhile -- I was talking some sweet stuff -- Just make it stop hurting and I'll be a good boy !


You could use a hot knife


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2018)

Umbra -- What I do with a hot knife ?-- Burn myself ?
I have enough trouble with a lighter !-- I ain't the sharpest tack in the box when I get high !


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Keef:  It looks like he just stuffed a couple ounces in a big Ziploc bag.  I am feeling pretty good. He has good reason to be proud of his grow.  Very potent and uppity.  My last Indica grow kinda couch locks me.
I must obey the law and continue!  Maybe have some more coffee and listen so some more music as well.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 30, 2018)

hash lasted a long time back then and we got really high doing a little bit on the end of a pen each time  Before seedless weed the best hash and weed were imported... my eyes feel redder just thinking about it!  ha ha.. maybe I will smoke that joint that I rolled a couple hours ago.. and maybe the bowl I must have loaded some time today.. but for right now more coffee


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 30, 2018)

thegloman said:


> I actually was working on a 410ga. Shotgun for it.
> Yes, I can take the kick of a 410 but a 12ga. would be too much.
> I need to figure a way to upgrade from single shot to auto.



The Judge attachment would be pretty slick - 
https://www.taurususa.com/product-details.cfm?id=199&category=Revolver


----------



## thegloman (Dec 1, 2018)

I like it OF!
Good thing about the 45 is it doubles as a 410.
3 rounds 410 and 2 45 for Real problems.
"Here comes the Judge"!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm seeing a small bug problem starting!
I tried to get a picture but my camera won't pick up the fine details.
Just a few leaves have what looks like a sucked out tiny circle on the serrated edge.  I found 1 what looks like a mite.  These girlz are only a few weeks away from harvest.
Can somebody recommend a treatment that won't affect the finished product?
I don't want poisons in my weed and I don't want to mess up the taste.   ???????


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- 
Gloman try this or Safer Soap -- Make sure U spray the underside of those leaves where those bastids live !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 1, 2018)

mighty wash is supposed to be ok to use even in flower. i have used it later in flower before and could not taste anything. not sure what the active ingredient is but i suspect it might be diatomaceaous earth in some kind of suspension...

a lot of grow stores have it or i got mine on amazon...

http://npk-industries.com/mighty_wash.html


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 1, 2018)

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C.!--
> Gloman try this or Safer Soap -- Make sure U spray the underside of those leaves where those bastids live !View attachment 250871


 beat me to it...


----------



## zigggy (Dec 1, 2018)

good morning folks ,,,,,,


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2018)

RIP -- President H.W. Bush !-- I wasn't a fan but I had respect for the man unlike the current office holder !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 1, 2018)

Anyone here ever try CBD oil for vertigo like symptoms? I have been dizzy for over 2 months. Doctors can’t figure out what is wrong with me. I have tried abstaining from cannabis which has not helped. My cannabis is all pretty high THC though. I am getting close to losing my job which sucks. I have some CBD ordered but wondered if anyone has any anecdotal evidence that it helps. Thx.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 1, 2018)

Mighty wash it is!  Ill get it today!  Best to get them before they get a hold on things.


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2018)

Gloman -That or the Safer Soap should hook U up -- An application every 2 weeks or so and U should be good

OF -- Try that CBD -- I don't know if it'll help but there's only one way to find out -- I would have some high THC with the CBD oil -- A combination seems to work best for me --
Maybe give the something like that golden teacher a shot  -- The mind is a tricky thing and sometimes they don't know what causes the problem -- Is there any tinnitus or ringing in the ears ?-- I have vertigo sometimes but it's only because I get too high !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 1, 2018)

thx keef. i need something that will let me go back  to work though. me and thc and my job are non-congruent.


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2018)

I hope U find something that helps OF --- Sometimes there is no work around -- After my fall I tried to return to work -- I knew I Had some problems with my left arm but I thought I could still do the job -- Then I got blindsided by the mind doctor -- He told my boss I had seen too much blood guts and death for one life time and if I went back I couldn't be trusted not to crash and burn under stress !
It was a mighty blow !-- They couldn't put Humpty - Dumpy back together again !


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2018)

I guess most kids never even seen such a thing ?-- Looking for something else and found my razors !-- They kinda old !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 1, 2018)

thegloman said:


> I like it OF!
> Good thing about the 45 is it doubles as a 410.
> 3 rounds 410 and 2 45 for Real problems.
> "Here comes the Judge"!



Nearly bought one a few years ago but opted for a S&W M&P15...


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2018)

thegloman said:


> I'm seeing a small bug problem starting!
> I tried to get a picture but my camera won't pick up the fine details.
> Just a few leaves have what looks like a sucked out tiny circle on the serrated edge.  I found 1 what looks like a mite.  These girlz are only a few weeks away from harvest.
> Can somebody recommend a treatment that won't affect the finished product?
> I don't want poisons in my weed and I don't want to mess up the taste.   ???????


At NCH's recommendation, I have started using grandevo, it is safe to use up to 4 hours before harvest.


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Guess what … its raining


oldfogey8 said:


> mighty wash is supposed to be ok to use even in flower. i have used it later in flower before and could not taste anything. not sure what the active ingredient is but i suspect it might be diatomaceaous earth in some kind of suspension...
> 
> a lot of grow stores have it or i got mine on amazon...
> 
> http://npk-industries.com/mighty_wash.html


The secret is the water has an electrical charge and repel bugs that way.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 1, 2018)

Good morning ofc, cold and wet out here now...last night 34 deg, tonight 32...Not too cold for soma ya’ll but cold in my Cali bones...guess I’ll stay inside and scratch the gitar...


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2018)

Umbra I'm sure I'll be asking U about that bug stuff when I get set back up -- Bugs is evil !-- In the end if U can't beat the bugs U can't grow the weed to it's full potential !


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2018)

Want some smoked pork ?-- I got the touch !-- I got sauce but  I like it best just like it is !
Belly's full --I'm toasted !-- Let me ramble and organize my thoughts about my new grow some ?-- Veg and Bloom of course but I think I want a 3rd area for breeding -- Maybe one those tents I hear talk of ?-- Comes a time when U are a proficient grower and  at that point it becomes all about genetics and terps -
Maybe all know it but me but some these high dollar seed can cost $100 each or more and not even available to all !
I can't go down that road -- So I started doing some breeding -- A cloner like me needs something to clone and I don't want what everybody else got ?
I got some stuff soon as I grow it back out but U always be wanting new stuff -- Some stuff every girl gonna be just like every other girl in the breeding -- Others not so much -- I like them that throw different phenos and every girl is not like every other girl -- That's where a cloner's gold lives !
Sometimes it can seem overwhelming -- I got seed from Umbra's B.B. King bred to maybe a dozen different girls -- Odds are there are some special plants in there all I gotta do is find them -- What makes that complicated is they have to still be alive in clone form  until they been thru the pipe test -- So the plan is like a pincher attack - Take the best genetics I can lay hands on and do some breeding -- While searching for outstanding ladies to add to the harem --Take a lot longer to sort them out than breed them -- Going back in with another dose of Snow Lotus on my indica Hammers--  3/4 Snow Lotus -- Then find the best couple !-- That's your PTSD and pain meds there !-- I don't have to breed there are plenty varieties out there -- I just see the advantage of exclusive control of a highly desirable plants--I could come up out here driving  fine team of monsters soon as they blow the whistle -- I did the prep work -- I wasn't in the trenches for 5 years 24/7/365 trying to outgrow everybody else -- I was hunting stuff to grow !--
Plus I need seed for my Tetraploid Project -- I need a coffee can full of feminized seed -- Ain't one of us could afford to buy a coffee can full of high class feminized seed !-- I'm need them so I gotta breed them which means I gotta also be proficient at making  feminized seed -- There's a billion people out there breeding and I don't have access to the genetics they do so I can't compete with that -It's not that I want to compete with them -- I just want to grow the best I can lay hands on !--  I believe  the Frontier lies in genetically modified weed -- Not mixing species but genetically doubling a plants DNA-- The right plant would be priceless!
I'll grow regular plants  to pay the bills and what not until I can get settled enough to breed them feminized seed and set the pickle jar lab back up -- When the odds are 1,000 to 1 against success what do U do ?-- My solution is once U get close as I am on the formula and process -- U start 1,000 seed every 2 weeks and treat them -- I like my odds ! U want to know more about polyploidy U can go to Billy Budd's Seed and Clones site and do some reading -- Billy's numbers are wrong but his science is spot on !
**** I got yard work to do !
Dam that's a long post !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2018)

Keef said:


> Umbra I'm sure I'll be asking U about that bug stuff when I get set back up -- Bugs is evil !-- In the end if U can't beat the bugs U can't grow the weed to it's full potential !


I'm not just keeping them at bay, I'm eliminating them completely.


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2018)

The final solution -- I like it !
Other Keef say why  don't we put the yard off until tommorrow and instead put on  Joe Bonnamassa recorded  live at The Royal Albert Hall ?--Refill the pipe and build an epic buzz ? -- Hard to argue with that !
I'm a audio/ visual fan when it comes to my music .


----------



## ness (Dec 1, 2018)

Hello OF, 3:35 pm already.


----------



## ness (Dec 1, 2018)

Keef just jar the last of the SR-91.  Sticky and smooth.  A pleasantly stony high.   I wonder what wrong with Rose's computer.  I know every one is getting ready for Xmas.  I take off on the 5th.  I'm nerves.  Rainy day.  It must be in the 60's.


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm happy for U Ness !-- Keep me posted on how it develops with some age !--No doubt it be sticky -- That's one I want to hit with Snow Lotus again !-- No place to go with it from there !-- I think it is gonna be a fine hash plant !
I was looking for Cherry and found a Cherry AK -- The Cherry pheno of AK -- So I got to box the AK around and get it to throw some other phenos !-- Still ain't happy with a lemon but got some more Squish -x- Oregon Lemon to try !-- I be glad when someone does the f2 on the Lemon Tree -- I don't trust commercial vendors much !


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2018)

https://www.oregoneliteseeds.com/product/jaws-cherry-meds-f2-10r/


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks Umbra I can do that !


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 1, 2018)

People squint at me a lot. Now I know why...


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2018)

OF --I come up with a plan for U !


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 1, 2018)

Keef: More info on Texas medical marijuana.

*Texas grown low-THC cannabis is helping hundreds of Texans right now suffering from intractable epilepsy, but what about the rest of us?*
Heather Fazio of Texans for Responsible Marijuana Policy discusses the ways we can make the Texas Compassionate Use Program (TCUP) more inclusive, including lifting the arbitrary cap on THC and expanding the list of qualifying conditions.

Filmed 11/25/18 at Dr. Jeckyll's Beer Garden in Pantego, Texas during DFW NORML's November meeting.



Lone Star Leaf
Published on Nov 30, 201


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2018)

Burnin1 did U watch the video ?-- She lays it out pretty straight -- That's all we need is an amendment-- Weed people got they ducks in a row this year-- We don't have to have recreational right now just open the dam thing up to more patients --- Wish I coulda been more active in the move to end prohibition but I don't have the guts to grow weed and get out and support these guys !-- Bak-bak Bak ! -- That's the sound me and chickens make !-- I'm ready enough !-- We got a weed infrastructure to build in Texas-- While ya'll doing that I'll be the one out back growing da **** -- Bring me a copy of the rules when they got them worked  out ? -- Don't mean I'm obey them but I'd like to see them anyway -
- Important question !-- Do U think that knucklehead put tariffs on empty e-carts outta China ?--They were like 5 for a dollar ?-- I'm bum rush Texas with hash oil carts -- or maybe "Liquid Weed" ? -- Get high off an e-cig ?-- Who ever heard of such a thing?-- Insert Evil laughter here ...
Calm down !-- They call me Mr. Fox and I'm here to guard the hen house .


----------



## thegloman (Dec 2, 2018)

I been thinking about the feminized seed thing.
Can anyone explain the difference in a morphed female pollinating herself, producing all female seeds and a plant that has been treated with chems to morph so you can produce female seeds?
Natural or chemical induced, morph is morph. Right?
I have done the self pollinating thing with male flowers on a female plant and produced all female seed, so I do know it works that way.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- 
Gloman -- There's a difference-- What U talking about makes hermies -- Sooner or later they will pop some male flowers -- Selfing makes true females !-- U don't have to understand it -- That's just the way it is !


----------



## ness (Dec 2, 2018)

Good morning OFC. hitting on this pipe.  Sipping coffee.  Been raining yesterday and this morning.  It just might be a lazy day.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 2, 2018)

Here's the recipe for canna balm I been looking for.
  This came from Bill at the old site.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 2, 2018)

lol. 
Keef you know I can't just let that go.  I gotta know why!
I don't understand how a natural morph and a forced morph are different when it comes to genes.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2018)

XX is female and YY is male -- Hermie is XY --  It can be more X or more Y but it will always be XY -- Selfing there is no Y so all seed are XX -- Does that make any sense ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2018)

That ain't enough for U is it Gloman ?-- DNA is the blueprint of a lifeform -- It resembles a ladder that is twisted -- When regular cells reproduce the DNA splits down the middle of the ladder and each half reproduces itself -- From the one cells U get 2 that are exactly alike -- In sexual reproduction half the dad's ladder and half of mom's ladder combine to produce a new ladder -- One of the rungs on that ladder determines sex -- That's where the X and Y come in-- When they combine U get XX--YY --and XY -- Then U get into dominate and recessive stuff -- That's where we get into how the terps and everything else  are determined --


----------



## thegloman (Dec 2, 2018)

Ok so say fem is xx male is yy.
Xx pollinated by morph xy give xxxy genes which is fem dominate no matter how ya look at it.
What I want to know is why does a natural morph produce more morphs and a forced morph don't?
I guess Ill have to talk to the creator for that.
From what I see selfing is just a new name for morphing.
Read: The marijuana growers guide deluxe edition. Ed Rosenthal included a section on morphs and fem seed.


----------



## GodzWeedz (Dec 2, 2018)

thegloman said:


> I'm seeing a small bug problem starting!
> I tried to get a picture but my camera won't pick up the fine details.
> Just a few leaves have what looks like a sucked out tiny circle on the serrated edge.  I found 1 what looks like a mite.  These girlz are only a few weeks away from harvest.
> Can somebody recommend a treatment that won't affect the finished product?
> I don't want poisons in my weed and I don't want to mess up the taste.   ???????


The Safer Brand and Mighty Wash work, I could also suggest a cold pressed neem oil as a alternative. Granted this is just a suggestion, I don't like outdoor grows as I'm a inside type of guy. The reason being that we are killing bee's already at a alarming rate. These products all have potential hazard to that. Plus, its so much easier to control a environment indoors for the type of plant you are growing. I am a all organic grower and have a bumper tomato crop going at the moment. Winter does not cheat me out of veggies.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2018)

Read away Cuz-- Selfing and Hermies are not the same !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2018)

Good morning OFC. It stopped raining, but very cold.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2018)

GW - I'm with U on inside growing -- I'm a water pharmer but I run a live res -- They say I can't call it organic because the Cal/Mag I use is not organic -- I'm fine with that !-- What I'm working on now is what to do with the 50 gallons or so of used nute water I'll have every 2 weeks -- I do some brewing so I'm thinking of some blueberry bushes -- I make a mean concentrated blueberry wine -- I just think I'm have more nute water than a few blueberry bushes can take -- 
Not sure what I'm do with it all but I have grown veggies inside in DWC using used nute water and they loved it !
I just hate sending it down the drain !


----------



## Budlight (Dec 2, 2018)

Good morning everyone just thought you guys might like this little video pretty good I’m about halfway through it so far  reefer madness to .0 with David Suzuki 
http://youtu.be/Ko-BSaNhncg


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm have to watch that later Bud -- Yard ain't mowing itself -
Does Dr. David still deny making UBC Chemo ?-- I believe him -- I don't think he did !-- I think it was a wild eyed lab tech who had enough sense to remain anonymous-- That colchicine they used is carcinogenic-- I'm using a safer mutagenic but it's still a dangerous chemical ! -- I need the feminized seed like we was just talking about !-- With odds of 1 in 1,000 of success -- I wanna be sure it's a girl !-- What am I looking for ?-- I'm not trying to reproduce UBC -- Polyploidy is the new Frontier-- We don't know enough about it to say what will be there and what will not !
I'm go see !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 2, 2018)

Good morning all, long time no see.
My wifi is very sketchy, hopefully this will end soon. makes me nuts.
How are all of you good people doing today?
It is cloudy and dark and looks like rain.  I hear Christmas is coming. That means i need to get busy. 
Smoking some satori a friend sent me. so wonderful, haven't had any in years. a nice sativa from mandala seeds. I need to go look at their new seeds I just love them. 
I hope you and everyone's dogs are healthy and doing well. Missed you guys.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 2, 2018)

Morning OFC, Same weather here Umbra, Burrrr...
Never could figure out how those fem. seeds work ..But they sure save you a lot of time and hassle sexing. And they work..
Smoking on some Blue Dream this morning
Hope that your day is going well! 
Hi Rose miss you too......


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2018)

I hate that lawnmower !-- Mowing is done now I got a weed eater to put together -- My other one drowned -- It's gonna hit 80 here today !
Hey Rose I knew U wasn't around to keep an eye on me so I was mostly good !
I got some pain headed my way from that mower -- Take me some more caps early -- I got 2-3 maybe 4 hours before the pain come !--Hopefully I get get the weed eater work done before then ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2018)

I was skeptical of those feminized seed at first Cane -- Like Gloman -- I was sure they were just glorified hermies -- They not !-- U right about saving time


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2018)

I was in the medical field for 20 years -- When I first saw this meme I thought something don't look right -- I'm slow so it took me awhile to understand what I was seeing -- I posted this a page or 2 back and wanted to explain it since it took me awhile to get it !
The brother in this pic got ear buds in his nose like an O2 canula and a phone charging cord taped to his hand like an IV !-I give him an A++ for creativity!--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 2, 2018)

Silly, silly Massachusetts...


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## thegloman (Dec 3, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Well its snowing again. I long for the days when I can go live where it's always warm again.
 This is an exciting time for me.
My indoor girlz are only a short time away from harvest. 
Looks like Frank's Gift is gonna Finnish first. The Night Shade x 
BBSL is frosting up nice and the buds are Really rock hard.
Next up I have 2 fem pennywise x V, 1 fem BB King and 5 jock horror x black jack still needing to be sexed.


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2018)

for some of our culinary experts


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- It's dark !-- I think we be in the low 70s for a high today -- Ugh -- Over did it yesterday-- Stove up pretty good today -- Feel like I had a mighty asswhooping -- Just took my morning dose of caps-- They need to hurry up and kick in -- I'm feeling my age


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2018)

Umbra -- I got a possum in a trash bag out back -- Smelled something when I was mowing and traced it to the easement between my house and the next -- He was a little ripe to be creamed !-- Stanky Stanky !


----------



## zigggy (Dec 3, 2018)

hey keef dont make the cookies to strong ,,,,,santa may forget to finish his route,,,,morning ofc


----------



## thegloman (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey umbra,
Where can I get me some of that creamed possum?  Mmmm. Mmmmmm.  Now THATS vittles!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 3, 2018)

Keef
I found the answer I was looking for.
You're right bro!  Selfed pollen has no male chromosones.
Forcing it to be male isn't the same as it herming out.
Now I see CS in my future. I like seeds when they're all female.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 3, 2018)

Morning OFC...thier talking clear and cold here...Tea and a bowl of Blue Dream this morning...
Some Papaya and Girl scout cookies clones going. .


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 3, 2018)

Morning all.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2018)

Good morning you stoners. Gross on the possum, didn't need that Umbra, yuck, having coffee here.  Delicate little flower i am.  lol
so,  here we are.  
I have a couple weeks of the medicine grow then i am going to start a stoner grow.  So surprised and happy to see the Franks gift with nice size flowers. That Valentine cross was a good one. 
Hope you are all as stoned as you need to be. We have stuff to do..oil to make and stuff like that.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2018)

Oops, Cane i love papaya. I tell you that all the time. Nothing loud about her, just a nice solid smoke.
Welcome bluegrasser!


----------



## zigggy (Dec 3, 2018)

off to donate blood this morning ,,,,I do it about 3 to 4 times a year ,,,,the greatest gift you can give is the gift of life,,,,you would be amazed with all they do with your donation ,,,if you donate thank you,,,if not think about it it only hurts for a second ,,,they say one donation saves 3 lives ,,,it takes about 20 minutes from start to finish,,,plus this week there giving away movie tickets ,,,so after my donation ill take my boy to the movies for free ,,,,plus it allows money for pop corn and candy


----------



## ness (Dec 3, 2018)

zigggy said:


> hey keef dont make the cookies to strong ,,,,,santa may forget to finish his route,,,,morning ofc


lol zigggy.  he can do that, Santa's got to make it to NH, I have 6 grandchildren and 1 grate grandchild that I'm going to have a blast with this year.   I use to donate blood haven't in a long time.  Something to put on the New Year's list.  
Rose you go girl a stoners grow is a good grow.  I can't wait until I at least get two grows a year.  Work up a stash.  Rose you got your computer fix?  Happy to see.
Umbar, No, creamed Possum for me.  
Bluegrasser, welcome to MP the OFC.  Are, you growing?


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello OFC

Keef: I did watch that video. I will keep you posted when I run across something like that.
 Cane:  I Love real Bluedream.  There is nothing like it!  I have grown it a few times.  I wish it would not take  as long as it does to finish in flower.

I have a couple possums that come on my deck at night. They are small, about the size of my hand.  They like my bird feeder.  lol
I too will pass on the canned possum.  ha ha

Ziggy: That is so awesome of you to donate blood. I remember when I was in the Hospital getting blood.  I looked up at one bag of blood connected to my IV and saw something written on the bag with a sharpie.
It said something to the effect of " I give you my love,. Get well soon. ~Cindy".  It touched me in a way I will never forget.  I hope no one ever needs blood, but if you do I hope you realize what a wonderful gift you have been given.

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2018)

I used to give blood regularly -- I was almost up to a gallon then the last time they told me they couldn't use my blood anymore -It's sets off the Hepatitis C alarms -- I don't have hep C -- I have some kind of super immunity -- Something about surface and core antigens -- I had the hepavax vaccine when I was in the army back with they made it with human blood -- Then all the blood splashes and needle sticks over the years it's a wonder I didn't get something !
Anyway -- Blood mobile said --"Don't call us child we'll call U "


----------



## Modern Art (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks to Keef for the invite to the OFC. Will be gone for a few days but want to get involved and have some interaction with people like myself (old fart lol)
Regards All


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2018)

Modern Art --Welcome to MP and the OFC-- Have a nice trip and see U when U get back !-- We'll be here !


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2018)

My ex's niece had leukemia. With all the radiation she was getting, she needed a transfusion every 3rd day. I was the only one that had the same blood type and I wasn't even related to her. I had to get special permission to give 2x the regular amount of blood. It went on for almost a year. I still give blood because of my blood type being a universal blood is always in demand.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey ya’ll...happy Monday mornin to ya...let’s all get stoned!!!

Edit, sorry I guess it’s now evening...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 3, 2018)

Good evening old stoners.  Anyone know of some cheap real estate in Colorado?  My lawyers implying if I wuz to move I could git a pretty good outcome to my case


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 3, 2018)

Don’t know much about Colorado cept it can get mighty cold there, but there are lots of options these days...


----------



## thegloman (Dec 4, 2018)

Good morning yall!
I was talking to the guy at the hydro store who told me when adult legalization hits the ballet here in Illinois this year there is a provision for cultivating up to 5 plants for personal use.
  That's a pretty silly way of trying to limit cultivation.
If I was to grow 5 plants outdoors like I did this year that I could protect from the environment legally, there'd be almost limitless amounts of product to play with.
The NS X BBSL is a GIANT.
So is BB King


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- 
Gloman I think they mean 6 plants that can be found -- Them they can't find don't count !
48 degrees out there -- That's like freezing down here !
Nick getting kicked out his state ?-- We get no respect in prohibition states !-- Don't come to Texas -- Hunting growers is a po-po sport here !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 4, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Good evening old stoners.  Anyone know of some cheap real estate in Colorado?  My lawyers implying if I wuz to move I could git a pretty good outcome to my case



can you rent a place? 

https://www.zillow.com/homes/for_re...,-101.799317,36.606708,-109.302979_rect/6_zm/


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Here in Cali, when they went recreational, allows for anyone to grow 6 plants. My county decided no outdoor growing. 6 indoor is good, but not the same as 6 outdoors.


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2018)

Gloman -So U think Nightshade -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus is a monster ?-- It's almost all indica everybody knows Indicas are more small and compact -- I went a little farther than that -- I bred that BBSL to a Mazar-i-Shariff mom -- She a giant indica !-- Then I bred a boy from that to Nightshade -- There's your dam monster right there !-- Not just in size !-- Wasn't anything wrong with Nightshade but stacking dank like that U get dank !-- Not a weak link in that genetic chain !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 4, 2018)

in massachusetts, you can have up to 12 plants indoors if you have 2 or more adults. possession of 10 ounces in your home and 1 ounce walking around is legal. you have to have anything greater than an ounce in your house locked up, kinda like guns...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 4, 2018)

i had asked on here about cbd for being dizzy. i got some cbd tincture with no thc yesterday to try it out. a 10 mg dose does nothing. i am going to try a double dose today. i have read that cbd effects can be enhanced with thc but i cannot be buzzed and work so that is not an option. i also cannot be dizzy and work so if the cbd doesn't work, i am kinda screwed as the doctors so far are unable to figure out what the heck is wrong with this old fogey...


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2018)

OF -- I kinda had a different attitude about THC and working -- I used to say -- Anyone can scrub for open heart surgery !-- but can U do it high ?-- I can !-- I would smoke me one on the way to work -- at lunch and on the way home -- I did most my job interviews high !--I figured they would just accept that that was the way I was ?-- They did !
So no stress about wondering if people might think U high !
I cheated on every drug screen I ever took ! --


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 4, 2018)

yeah. i cannot function at the level i need to function at when buzzed. wish i could. i am at the left hand side of the bell curve as far as intelligence and competence goes for my job and i work with a bunch of really smart young people so i need every neuron firing in the proper sequence to keep up. i am sure the stress of heart surgery is immense and requires probably more attention to detail and focus but my brain does not work as well as yours does...


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm not so sharp since the head injury - being driven out cause U can no longer do the job sucks -- I hope that don't happen to U -- Made me feel like a broken piece of equipment-- Just thrown out !-- I think THC helped my mind rewire itself and protected it from damage from the swelling of a traumatic brain injury-- I get frustrated when there are simple things that I used to do that are a real struggle now !-- The brain injury takes but it also gives --
That might sound strange but some times I understand stuff I got no right to understand !-- Something even sicker is if I could have a choice of how my mind was and how it is now ?-- The sicko would choose this everytime .-- but not the pain that came with it!


----------



## ness (Dec 4, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  Let's smoke.  Well, I'll be taking off tomorrow for my trip to NH.  Be gone until Jan 9th.  I want to wish everyone a Happy Xmas and a Happy New Year with family and friends.  May you have a peaceful one, warm thought go out to each and everyone. Cheers


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2018)

Have a good time Ness !-- When U get back we'll be here !

OF -- I'm take a shot in the dark -- What kind of engineer are U ?-- U don't have to answer that !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2018)

Ness, i am so happy for you. Have a wonderful time and kiss those grandkids for me.  Really, have fun. 
We are making some oil today for a friend that has friends that are sick.

OF, i had vertigo for 8 months. I went and got massages, weekly 4 of them during harvest  and I noticed my vertigo left!  I have done it all to get rid of  it, PT, drugs etc, but evidently it was a tight neck. Try it. I was shocked it went away. You, my friend are plenty smart.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 4, 2018)

massage? that would be too easy. and sweet if it would work. they are looking at my spine(cervical and thoracic) as an issue. going to find a massage therapist now. thanks.


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2018)

Anyone know anything about old books ?-- I worked at this hospital once that cleaned out their library and threw a bunch of old books 


 into a dumpster -- After they cleared out Uncle Keef went dumpster shopping -- I got me a box of old ones !-- Can't be many of this one left if there ever was many !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 4, 2018)

Totally unrelated to anything on here but I found this frog frozen solid today in the woods. I dug it a hole and put it in the hole so hopefully it will resurrect. Been unusually warm here for December. Probably why it got caught out in the cold...


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2018)

If a plant grows in the spring that flowers in killer Zombie frogs ?-- We know who to blame!-- OF planted it !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 4, 2018)

oldfogey8 said:


> can you rent a place?
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homes/for_re...,-101.799317,36.606708,-109.302979_rect/6_zm/



I just may do that.  Its for sure I'm not going to be able to grow around here any more.  I just worry about some landlord walking in on me and saying "you can't do that."  I have all my cash tied up in a half-built house at this place so buying would be tough and selling probably even tougher.  Renting is about the only option.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 4, 2018)

I don’t know what affordable means outside of the northeast. Rents here are insane. Seeing a whole house for rent for under $2000 makes me rethink living in the northeast. Hoping you find something good for you. Colorado sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 4, 2018)

I have always wanted to retire in Oregon.  Some areas are sparsely populated and are more reasonable to live.  Low taxes and legal cannabis make things easier.  I bought this house about 5 years ago and don't think I will move anytime soon though.  I have vacationed many times in Oregon.  I still have hopes to live there one day.


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2018)

Nick --Oklahoma went full legal recently medical and recreational  and they are still working out the details-- It's worth a look ?-- ****'s cheap up there?
Plus they need help growing the dank !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 4, 2018)

I really guess I need to do me a little research myself.  I got a fixed income but I have no debt so that's something.  I have a ton of money tied up in this place though and it's a shame to have to leave.


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2018)

This is just a question it infers nothing  !-- Yo Nick U got insurance on that place ?


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah, kinda.


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2018)

Anyway I seen it in a vision !-- It was a mailbox -- Said "Chief Nick Two Tokes " -- Right there on the side I didn't catch the address. -- That would be nice having someone across the border -- I'm relocating but not above the south half of Texas !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 4, 2018)

How long will it take to finish up what ya got and sell Nick?


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 5, 2018)

the way things been going around here?  'Bout two years.  Money is part of it but mostly its just trying to get people to do the things I can't.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 5, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Tracking says my new led will be here today!
I'm jazzed cuz it's gonna help Finnish out my current grow. CFL light group can go to the nursery now which is already teaming with new baby girlz.
I find myself spending a lot of time just sitting with my girlz, talking to them and watching them grow.  I guess there's worse places to hang out.


----------



## zigggy (Dec 5, 2018)

morning everyone,,,,,


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- I'm getting all caught up in the X-mas season!--Let's burn !-- If U was around last year U might be familiar with this !


----------



## umbra (Dec 5, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 5, 2018)

Congrats Glo, If you are using cfls you are really gonna be jazzed with the new light!  I am gonna test the patience of good will today.  I bought $2500 worth of new leds this year and the po-po busted 'em all.  I think I'm gonna call the manufacturer and tell 'em what happened.  The drivers and cases are still good, all that's messed up are the led boards and even some of those still work.  Who knows?  I hope to at least get a decent deal on repair parts.  Otherwise I'll just open source replacement parts and fix 'em that way.


----------



## zigggy (Dec 5, 2018)

hey keef they used to give you a licence plate that said how many gallons you have donated ,,,I was up to 7 gallons (ive been doing it for over 12 years)they no longer do that insteed they give you 10$ ,,,some times they give movie tickets or a tee shirt but I still have the plate on my car that says 7 gallons donated ,,,I sold that car about a year ago,,,the girl who brought the car lives about 75 miles from me ,,,she put it in the mail ,,,I had forgotten to remove it ,,it was great to get it back ,,it now sits on the front bumper of my brand new 2018 Nissan Altima (a gift for serving my 6 months )


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

Zig 20 years in the OR so I know the importance of giving blood -- It really does save lives -- Thank U for caring about others -- U didn't have to give blood !-- They shut me down after only a couple years -- New car for doing your time -- Sounds like a good deal to me--Except the jail part ! -- U got to find another way to get a new car cause this way sucks !
Chilly and overcast at the beach this morning !


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

I got a good idea but like most my good ideas it may be illegal ?-- U know how they got all these online dating apps ?-- My new app would connect wholesalers --dealers and growers --
If I knew how to do such a thing as make an app !


----------



## zigggy (Dec 5, 2018)

on a side note ,,,anyone short of Christmas money ,,you can donate your platelets and they will give you 75$ each time you donate (for the first 5 times)(and you can donate platelets every three days) after that I think they give 25$ each time....only problems is it can take an hour to give platelets,,,,75$ for one hour is not a bad deal,,,,anyway stay safe and be well ,,,,zig


----------



## thegloman (Dec 5, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Congrats Glo, If you are using cfls you are really gonna be jazzed with the new light!  I am gonna test the patience of good will today.  I bought $2500 worth of new leds this year and the po-po busted 'em all.  I think I'm gonna call the manufacturer and tell 'em what happened.  The drivers and cases are still good, all that's messed up are the led boards and even some of those still work.  Who knows?  I hope to at least get a decent deal on repair parts.  Otherwise I'll just open source replacement parts and fix 'em that way.



This is my 2nd king LED.
First one was a 1200w.
This one is the 1500w.
My grow space is roughly 6'x 8' for flower so this should be plenty.


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

Gloman Those CFLs will do U fine in veg in the winter --They help keep the place from getting too cold -- Me and the Gloman got our money's worth out those old CFLs I ran a couple crops under them but they were too hot for my grow space so I sent the up to Cuz where it is cooler !-- He been working them for awhile !- G did U ever need that extra bulb ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

Things getting close to a time for me to start putting together a group of female doctors -nurses and other health care women wanting to be a part of the green wave when it hits Texas !-- Why women ?-- I worked with and for women for 20 years -- I got the dank knowledge and they got the business skills to set it all up !-- Soon as Texas get hot and heavy talking MMJ -- I'll find my girls !-- Hello cowgirl in the sand -- Is this place at your command ?
Working a nice buzz down here ya'll !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2018)

Good morning all. Nick, i like burnin's idea, Oregon is very nice, mountains on one side and desert on the other.  And fairly cheap. Talk to The Hemp Goddess. She moved from red idaho to blue eastern oregon. I would be good if you could get your money out of your house. That would be hard to locate. BUT, jail is worse.
Zigggy,   I tried to donate in my 20s and they said my veins are too small.  I tried again in my 40s and they said the same thing.  Bud did until he was diagnosed with ms, they said they didn't want his after that.
Bud is bringing the last bucket of guano tea in. Then another week or two we harvest this little grow, then you know what? I get a bath....woo hoo.  Then? stoner grow.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 5, 2018)

Keef
I didn't ever need that 3rd bulb cuz I built the other lights into that reflector.   Totaled up to 1750w.   Just fine for young veg.


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

I made a solemn promise I would not get frustrated and shoot this phone !-- I am frustrated and in my book symtex got nothing to do with shooting !-- Where my hellbox and some wire ?
Take a deep breath Keef and put the wire strippers down !-- We ain't blowing up nothing !-- Then U better watch Other Keef -- He likes big boom


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2018)

Good afternoon guys

Overcast and wet outside. Gonna sip some more coffee and listen to some blues while I toke and sip.  Texas Blues rock has me grooving lately. . Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

Gary Clark Jr. Play some blues he's an Austin ax man -- but I been digging the way he do Come Together
Catfish Blues


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

Too chilly to blow stuff up !-- I'm let this phone live another day !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 5, 2018)

Lol
Keef
Be care full when blowing things up bro.
A guy could lose a hand like that!
Lmao!


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

How would U know that Gloman ?-- U lucky a hand was all U lost !---- Uncle Sam said I was proficient at making the boom ?-- Then there is that dog eared copy of Anarchist Cookbook ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

Keef's anti personnel device !-- There's a pointy screw underneath that 12 gauge shell -- That stick is the safety -- I pull that stick out it would be best U not put any weight on that shell ?-- May not be a good idea to be sneaking around my grow ?


----------



## umbra (Dec 5, 2018)

Good afternoon everyone. Time to smoke some ganja and drink some coffee. The golden ticket x box of chocolate is just indescribably delicious


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

He smoking the "V" !-- She is soo nice !-- Here let me hit that real quick ?--


----------



## thegloman (Dec 5, 2018)

Keef said:


> Keef's anti personnel device !-- There's a pointy screw underneath that 12 gauge shell -- That stick i s the safety -- I pull that stick out it would be best U not put any weight on that shell ?-- May not be a good idea to be sneaking around my grow ?View attachment 250910



I used to make something similar to that only I filled the shell with iodine crystals.
Non lethal and NO getting the stain out your skin without some knowledge.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 5, 2018)

Just got my lights rearranged and the new one up.
The 1500w is quite a bit brighter than the 1200w.
Info pkt that came with it says the 1200w puts out equivalent to an 800w HPS. And the 1500w equals a 1000w. HPS. I'm not so sure but they certainly will do the job.
I remember that GT X BOC.
That was quite tasty. Now that the nursery is set up I think I better start some of those GT X BOC too.


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

What up G --I don't use those anymore I just ran across them -- I'd rather use cameras and come get my **** back later and I'm probably gonna be mad !
That GT-X-BOC that U got had a BBSL dad -- He kinda dominated everything but I think some time in a jar and that might be kinda tasty too ?-- Whatever the terp profile it should slap U around -- U hit it ?-- It hits back
U need to get some of that PH-X-BBSL up see if it'll do this ?-- Just a little bud but look at that color ?-- She hit back too !-- She don't got a name but I'm leaning towards "Magenta Madness"


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

Half sister outta Snow Desiel--with that same dad -- It don't take a genius to figure out that the BBSL bring some color on it's own ?-- The flash was on -- It really is that color or did I ?-- It's dark anyway  !


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

Wait ! -- The Mother of most my color -- Rose's Purple Haze -- Not to be confused with any Purple Haze U might find listed anywhere -- I don't know her genealogy and I don't care !-- She nice !


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2018)

Keef said:


> Gary Clark Jr. Play some blues he's an Austin ax man -- but I been digging the way he do Come Together
> Catfish Blues


I have been listening to Too Slim and the Taildraggers a lot lately. These guys have been around forever.  Going to burn one right now and listen to some Texas blues rock.


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

Gotta love some slide guitar !-- I like your music Cuz !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 5, 2018)

Keef said:


> How would U know that Gloman ?-- U lucky a hand was all U lost !---- Uncle Sam said I was proficient at making the boom ?-- Then there is that dog eared copy of Anarchist Cookbook ?



Yeah I took some shrapnel too and got very lucky. Shrapnel under both eyes sevear tears in my right hand fingers, bulk of meat from left hand hit me in the abdomen and nearly ripped thru. Then there is the constant loud ringing in my ears that drives me nutz without background noise.
All in all I feel Very lucky and blessed. Could have been a LOT worse.


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

That was bad Cuz !-- What's up with all this ringing in the ears -- U I understand Gloman -- Sometimes If I hold my head just right I pick up Mexican radio !-- 3 metal plates and a fist full of screws in my face -- Maybe it's just in my mind ?-- Nope there's that cockroach song -- I recognize it !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 5, 2018)

I heard enuff mariachi to last a lifetime when I lived in Az.


----------



## zigggy (Dec 6, 2018)

morning all ,,,,holly cow its cold 32,,,,butting the boy on the bus then going back bed for a hour or so


----------



## zigggy (Dec 6, 2018)

never made it back to bed ,,,between the phone and the dogs just was not gonna happen ,,,thank god its friday


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Its Thursday, not Friday.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 6, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Time for a wake n bake!
Gonna try some SD X BBSL and a cup of hot tea. Coffee for some reason upsets my innards.


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Chilly and overcast at the beach !
Who really knows what time it is much less what day it is ?-- All I'm really sure of is that the day ends with a "Y" !-- This is Thursday ?-- I'm working on a pipe and a cup of Newman's Own while watching the misadventures of Ole Bone Spurs on the news !-- It's  kinda embarrassing to have the whole world laugh at us because of him .


----------



## zigggy (Dec 6, 2018)

hell I'm late for work,,,,,,


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2018)

I'd have to call in sick today if I had a job -- Weather is changing and the left side of my face is swollen - Makes my left eye not focus right -- I put some heat on it and and take some caps --The pain thing makes me grouchy!-- Maybe I be better later !-


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2018)

Good morning all,
My internet is driving me crazy. They hung a wire on our fence saying they would be back to bury it. Never have seen them again. It goes out about 500 times a day. 
How are you all this morning? Keef, sorry bout your face.  I would be so mad if someone said that to me. LOLOLOL
It is cold and gloomy. Time to turn on the lights and music and finish this chocolope pinner.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 6, 2018)

Good morning OFC, Clear and Cold here this am 24*
Sorry about your internet service Rose..mmmm..Chocolope sounds yummy..
Keef hang in there bud,better take more caps .  Let's all puff one!!


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2018)

I can't control the weather but I set myself up for a double whammy this time -- Just about got the back yard back together but the body let me down before I finished -My left arm is on strike and it hurts to turn my head -- Now a heavy cold front is coming and I feel like a cyclops that had the **** beat out him !
Cane is right !-- More caps !-- and some hash or whatever it takes !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm not surprised by anything any more.  For the last 3 days its crazy here.  Snows all night and then warms up just enough to allow it to melt by sundown. My driveway was destroyed by the popo trying to see how many people can fit in my front yard and  all this snow is making a swamp out of the whole place.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 6, 2018)

Rose,  Oregon is all the way over on the wrong coast.  I need to be at least in driving distance.  Can't help myself


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2018)

Oklahoma !


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2018)

If U still haven't decided what to do Nick and Texas rolls over for medical after the 1st of the year come on down !
Texas big enough for both us !


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2018)

Nick, DE has medical mmj and driving distance to where you are


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2018)

Hey Nick don't feel bad about getting kicked out the state -- Back in the day I got kicked outta Korea -- Got escorted onto the plane by a guard -- Then when I came into California some Bozo calls me a baby killer -- Out west U ain't allowed to head butt people who say such things --So I got escorted onto another plane and kicked outta California !-- I changed out my uniform before I got to Houston !--One trip and 2 sets of handcuffs-- I figured I got kicked out enough places for one trip !


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh and by the way, DE has no sales tax, and property tax and income taxes are lower than most states. Lowest state tax on cigarettes, lol.


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2018)

And it's white for half the year and they got moose that will do a tap dance on yoass just to have something to do -- I'm afraid of Mooses or Messes -- I don't know what U call a bunch of them -- I guess that's why God created guns ?-- Even need a big side arm -- I'd take that 45 Cal. 1911 Browning and give me one those extended mags too !-- 

No I ain't high !-- We'll not high enough to go toe to toe with no moose .


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2018)

What ya talking about Keef? DE is south of NJ, lol. No moose and not much snow.


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2018)

Consider the source Umbra -- It's above the Mason Dixon Line -- Maybe ?-- I musta skipped school that day !--


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 6, 2018)

I got kicked out of Australia in 1982,  something about aggravated assault.  I was aggravated, they called it assault. The Judge Advocate said something about an international incident. I said 2 years in 110 degree heat is enuff!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 6, 2018)

I may give that a look.  PA and Ohio just went medical too but I don't know the details yet


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 6, 2018)

My state has medical but it is an un-usable law.  Rumer has it they are trying to change it.


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2018)

Sounds like our law Nick -- It say the Dr. has to prescribe it and that's against the law !-- I'm all in on Texas making the change after the 1st -- They don't change the law I might have to  look for greener pastures ?-- I got family in Oklahoma ?-- I'm just not ready to give up on Texas yet --
I been taking chances no pot farmer should take -- Not sure if I'll find what I'm looking for before they find me but the race is on !-- I can be pretty slippery !

Dear pain management doctor -- They call me Keef --
 Sooner or later one of them might just rat Other Keef out -or set me up with a warehouse ?--


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 6, 2018)

It blows my mind that these states don't see the economical advantages of legalization.  A rural small business based economy like my state has could grow its way out of poverty.  I honestly figured they would legalize after every state around us, including the D of C, have at least decriminalized.


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't know about other states but Texas is this way because of old white Republican men and thier grip on power !
They veiw legalization or even MMJ as a liberal plot to destroy America !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 6, 2018)

I don’t know where you are Nick but I’d be hesitant to let your place go before getting it finished up...the world is changing fast and I think it’s only a matter of time till we’re all legal...I hope anyway...
I can understand not wanting to wait though...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm in the mountain state and don't worry.  I wouldn't just let it go, the taxes are only $500 a year.  Speaking of taxes Umbra, one advantage to my state is my pension isn't taxed.  Now I'm old enough to be exempt from property taxes and there is no sales tax on food.  Only real drawback to the place is backwards thinking,,,,,,,,, and meth


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 6, 2018)

We just came thru there a few years ago...My wife’s uncle lives in Beckley...I really liked that area...Upstate PA was kinda nice too...there is backward thinking and meth though just about anywhere you might go...but I understand it’s taking some a bit longer to come around on this thing...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2018)

I live pretty much in the center of nowhere.  Your ears pop if you drive 10 miles or less from my house in any direction.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Umbra made me have to look up Delaware-- Mane we got lakes in Texas bigger than that !--
Nick think ignorance is limited to the mountains ?-- Come down here and I'm show U some ignorance !-- We got a drug problem here too -- Synthetic marijuana !-- I do not understand !-- I am not one to pick smoking rat poison sprayed on cardboard over some true dank !-- My time comes soon and I show them what they been missing !


----------



## zigggy (Dec 7, 2018)

morning OFC....lets try this again,,,thank god its friday


----------



## thegloman (Dec 7, 2018)

Good morning yall!
I'm with ya ziggy!
A cup and a bong will help!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 7, 2018)

Good morning folks!  Cold as can be here.  I'll join ya for a bowl


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Cold and rain. Glad its Friday.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 7, 2018)

morning folks. it is killing me to live in a legal state where there are only 2 stores open and people are waiting 3 and 4 hours to get into the store. i don't need the weed. i have my own but i just want to window shop but not wait outside in the new england cold. first world problems. i am sure a lot of folks in prohibition states would love to have this problem...


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2018)

OF --I'd be happy with some wiggle room !-- Something that would put more growers out there to be hunted -- They'll take the low hanging fruit and that won't be me !-- The 1st weed store I may see is the one I grow weed for !
There's a storm coming !-- No I'm not making a political statement either  --although there is a storm coming on that front -- I'm talking about floods -lightening up north get your Snow shovels out !-- Everyone else should get a personal floatation device !-- I'm out in the ocean so rain away ain't gonna hurt me none  but ya'll be careful next couple days .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 7, 2018)

looks like we are going to dodge the weather you are seeing. just cold here. no snow in the 10 day forecast. i am fine with that.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2018)

Overcast here and waiting on the storm -- I think I may only get the tail of it -- I got weed lighters and soda so I ain't going nowhere where-- We gonna have some coastal flooding -- I don't trust the drivers around here in good weather so I let them have the road in bad weather if possible and stay home !-- U could have 10 foot visibility and if the speed limit is 70 they gonna go 70 who needs to see ? --We get any road icing stay home they will kill U !-- In that kinda of weather the plan seems to be run up on the black ice and slam on your brakes and join the pile of cars on the other side !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 7, 2018)

Lousy drivers are everywhere but in the northeast, Massachusetts residents have a reputation as the most aggressive drivers. The term Masshole is thrown about frequently. And ice and snow seems to amplify the aggression and turns it into stupidity...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 7, 2018)

oldfogey8 said:


> morning folks. it is killing me to live in a legal state where there are only 2 stores open and people are waiting 3 and 4 hours to get into the store. i don't need the weed. i have my own but i just want to window shop but not wait outside in the new england cold. first world problems. i am sure a lot of folks in prohibition states would love to have this problem...


Growing pains of8, I bet it will eventually sort itself out or wait till spring to go check it out...I have never been in one of our legal stores either...


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2018)

I drive an old car so attempt to take the right of way away from me at your own risk -- Wouldn't be my 1st wreck but it's not gonna be my fault if we swap paint !-- We got these big pickup trucks with the big tires and all  that try to intimidate other drivers -- I could use a new cars so I hunt them ! -- Try me Cuz and see if I move out your way ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2018)

Stock market is down bout 1,800 for the week -- Is this what they meant by "great again "?


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Good afternoon OFC

Wow!  That is awful Fogey. You would think after waiting two years for dispensaries to open they would have more than two open.  Michigan just went legal a few days ago and now they are wondering about when dispensaries will open.  I think Maine has been legal a few years and I don't think they have dispensaries yet either.  Most of the legalization has been propositions submitted by the people and voted on by the people. Our politicians will drag their feet and implementing these laws if they do not agree with them I think.   It sucks.

Have a great weekend guys


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2018)

I do understand that it will take awhile for Texas to get up to speed just quit hunting me and we good !-- I've seen the lines when they opened dispensaries-- They quickly sell out -- Surely I'm not the only one to notice that and think it might be a good idea to have some hid out somewhere ?--
I need an "umbrella" so I can work -- There will be a whole crew that needs training and **** -- Where am I gonna get trimmers and helpers ?--- U don't see many ads for a hash maker or a Rosen Press operator -- I can't do it all myself !
( I can at 1st) -- I would imagine if I was given the go ahead on setting up the grow end of a dispensery and getting set up for extracts and all phases of production ?-- It would take me at least a year or more to bring it up to speed starting from with the turning on of the first grow light -- I know some think I shoot too high ?-- Why not ?-- Somebody out there grow so good they put me to shame ?-- In Texas ? -- Not saying there aren't good pot farmers in Texas !-- I'm sure there are !-- Do they have documentation like the OFC ?
There's something to be said for hanging out with a bunch of old pot farmers ?--


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2018)

Had to make that long post to distract me from saying something about court filings and U know who ?


----------



## zigggy (Dec 8, 2018)

morning guys


----------



## thegloman (Dec 8, 2018)

Good morning y'all
I lost my scope! Trichs need to be checked. Guess I better stop in at my hydro store today. They have some inexpensive smart phone adapters. Maybe Ill try 1 of those this time.
I'm amazed at how frosty the Frank's Gift is already. I think she matures faster than the NS X BBSL who is starting to get pretty frosty too.
Odd thing with the NS X BBSL. When she was young and in veg. her leaves had fat indica type blades. Now, during the flower phase her leaves look more like sativa.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 8, 2018)

Morning folks.   It be cold here


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Cold wet and nasty at the beach-- Stormed most of the night -- I woke up feeling mean and nasty so I went to this other place and  Trashed Trolls for awhile -- I'm better now !-- Maybe because I decarbed and ate some hash -- Smoking some too ! -- I'm coming around !-- Some more coffee watch the rain and check once in awhile see if the Trolls want some more -- I have come to realize that 2 things can be true -- I'm a nice guy but I'm also an a- hole !
I yam what I yam !-- Fire it up !


----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Cold and wet here too, Wake n bake Saturday, lol. Trying a new strain, she got something special. Devil's tit x apricot head. Hmmmm


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2018)

Here let me hit that ?-- Here comes another round of thunderstorms !-- I think I could get to like this hash eating !-- I think I could probably fly if I wanted -- Might better get me another cup of coffee while I can still walk -- Buzz doesn't seem to be leveling out !-- I'm a rocket man !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2018)

Good morning. Gray and a few flakes of snow coming down. just a tiny bit. It will be gone in 5 min.
Is that apricot the sativa Umbra? 
I am going to make some chili, and start wrapping christmas presents. I have mentioned the girl that lived with us a for a year when she got kicked out of her AH dads house. Anyway, fast forward 15 years, she is a mom of 3. She still needs presents from us. Love her, but 3 kids really?


----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2018)

hybrid 50/50


----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2018)

part of Let the Good Times Roll series


----------



## thegloman (Dec 8, 2018)

Well I picked up a scope that clips on my smart phone.
Its not too Whoopie but does the job and only 12 bucks.
NS cross is not even close. Probably 2-4 weeks left.
Frank's Gift trichs are about half clear and half cloudy. Maybe another 1or 2 weeks.


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2018)

Bon Ton Roulette is in my hybrid seeds !-- I be checking it out soon as I get some Indicas up !-- Still green and rainy outside -- Not as windy -- Maybe 60 degrees ?-- Maybe low 40s tonight -- The face is improving but I'm not up to doing back flips yet -- I gots lots of stuff in the house that needs to be done but I choose not to do it right now !-- Glad I don't have to go out -- Lots of flooded streets on the mainland and a couple low spots between here and town !-- I'm staying in .-- 
Wanna get high-er?


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2018)

Yo G -- U need to give that WI-X-BBSL and NL-X-BBSL a shot under LEDs -- I think they frost up faster than Nightshade -- NS have them leaves that cover the frost till the end -- WI was a BOTM winner and Nurse Larry got nothing to be ashamed of -- There may well be some new terp profiles in those last seed I sent U -- Only one way to find out ?


----------



## mrcane (Dec 8, 2018)

Whooohooo, Heading into Seattle for a Christmas party it is at a great restaurant the Steelhead Diner should be a blast.. Bunch of old farts hanging out talking about Steelhead fly fishing. Our oceans are in a bad way my friends, the salmon and steelhead of the past are just not there. Fish number are down so much that our resident orca population is starving, they depend on the returning king salmon for food. Sad.
On a good note, I just picked up an Oz of Kings Blend $56.00 ... Times are good Eh!!
Hope that you are having a great day.
    Puffin one of the Kings Blend ....


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2018)

Cane -- I know U right !-- Our bay -The Laguna Madre - is a fish nursery and we got a new fish moving in called a Lion Fish -- I think ?-- Got poison spikes and no natural predators -- Talk about a fox in the hen house -- U kill the baby fish and there won't be any fish before long !
Been working on this pipe with hash all day and the caps  !-- I think it is winning !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 8, 2018)

$56   wow.  Thems 70's prices!


----------



## mrcane (Dec 8, 2018)

I know Nick never thought that we would see it, walk into a store and pick up an Oz. 
Good place to go when I run out of weed in between grows ...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 8, 2018)

I have operated charter boats in the Chesapeake off and on since the 70s.  I remember when the Striper fisheries was all but wiped out by overfishing.  They went so far as a moritorium on Rockfish in the 80's.  Now it has pretty much came back but not to what t used to be.  Funny how when the commercial boys wipe out a fishery the recs are the people who pay with new restrictions.  The biggest problem in the Chesapeake Bay these days is the ale wye, commonly known as menhaden.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 8, 2018)

My Shih-tzu is stealing my shrimps  right off my plate!  Who knew?


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2018)

Got too high -- Contemplating  the mystery of 2 counting systems -- 6s and 10s -- Why ?--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 8, 2018)

Binary and hexadecimal...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 8, 2018)

Makes my head spin and I was a UNIX programmer.  Drag and droppin' command lines weren't near so bad.


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2018)

Nick -U know I got  the head injury thing ?-- What is the mystery of 432 ?-- I feel like I should understand -- It's a special number and that's all I know !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 8, 2018)

Naaaah    420, now that's a special number!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 8, 2018)

8 is infinity sideways


----------



## thegloman (Dec 9, 2018)

Good morning yall!
How about a little bud porn to start the morn?

This is Frank's Gift!


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Nice porn. Starting the day with a cup of Joe and some lemon tree


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Have a GREAT day!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2018)

Good morning all.  chocolope joint is good.  Cane, there was no copper river salmon this year. it got as far as seattle and didn't make it over the pass. That is a first. And the wild caught don't taste like they usually do. I hope it is a fluke and not the end of salmon.  When i asked about the copper river last year they said it would cost like 60 bucks a pound so they didn't get any. 
we  had 14 quail now up to 25 feeding in the back yard. Bud feeds all the birds and in this gray week they are a blessing to see. We have about 6 squirrels that frequent the feeders,  
Gloman, she is looking good, we must have planted ours on the same day, as mine has another week too.


----------



## Mike143 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Mike143 (Dec 9, 2018)

Something to ponder on a Sunday.Raining on the island,supposed to be like this until tomorrow afternoon,High Wind Warning,this afternoon thru tomorrow,supposed to blow upwards of sixty, The Ocean is probably gonna wash the beach road out again.Oh well,Just cracked a brand new jar of bubblegum x stardawg,that was a fun grow.And a Great Buzz,tastes like bazooka,but smells like dawg.All You All have a good day and Happy Sunday.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 9, 2018)

Hey Mike,  welcome to the ofc.  Since I see you from NC and since you're talking about the coastal weather , you might know.  What kinda shape is Oregon Inlet in?  I been Thinking about some fishing, but that place was a real bear last time I was down.


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2018)

Just passing thru -- Catch up when I Can !
Mike welcome to the O.F.C. -


----------



## thegloman (Dec 9, 2018)

Just watched the kids Christmas program at church.  lol
Those little kiddos sure are cute!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 10, 2018)

Morning yall!
Time to start dosing my butt head Barney dog!
The little turd ball has been getting me up earlier every day.
Today he decided to start pestering me at 3:30am.
Maybe I need to pin his ears to HIS bed at night! lol


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Dec 10, 2018)

good morning everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2018)

Good morning all, still dark thirty here but i see white roofs... have a bit of snow. oh, that's better, just had my first hit.  wake and bake? join me? Coughing and coffee?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2018)

My first boyfriend from 3rd grade just texted me political stuff and told me not to respond. ? that won't work.


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh !-- I got stuff to do !-- Stuff hurts and I'm making grandpa noises !-- 
Rose -- We can't have that now can we ?-- I know I should keep quite about some things -- I just do not have that ability !-- Run Witch Run !-- The dogs is on U !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 10, 2018)

‘Dave, you see the squirrel feeder? It looks empty, Dave. Fix that now...’




the squirrels in the old fogeys yard are probably 50% larger than i have seen anywhere else. 20 years of a blackoil sunflower seed diet is probably creating a subspecies...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 10, 2018)

I can see the rolls of fat! I'm negotiating home confinement.   No more growing for me


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 10, 2018)

For a while anyway


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 10, 2018)

bummer but probably better than relocating though. any chance 'wes virginy' goes legal for recreational doobage any time soon?


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2018)

It's like a book up in here " The Struggles of the Prohibition Era Pot Farmer " -- Sometimes things are bad but we struggle onward thru the smoke !-- The jail - the rip offs - the tips offs -- The aliases-- The secrecy - the terrible triplets in Guns- cash and Lawyers !-- When U think about it ?-- I ain't the only one that's about half crazy round here - O.K. mostly crazy !--- Growing the Dank do that to U ! -- Then U hang out with others in places like this "Dank Den" -- Next thing U know U making liqour too !-- Dangerous as it would seem to an outsider -- It's a pretty cool place to hang out !


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2018)

I thought I was making grandpa noises this morning ?-- I was mopping up a spill -- Slipped on the wet floor -- Took it on the left knee and right hip -- Didn't break anything and all my parts work but this gonna hurt some !-- Time for some "Moon Rock Caps " -- A mix of decarbed bud and melty hash -- When I can move enough to get it ready -- That's gonna leave a mark !-- At least I didn't break my fall with my face this time !


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2018)

If a bunch of elves and reindeers got busted for selling Crack ?--What's the chances they gonna want to talk to the fat man ?


----------



## don403 (Dec 10, 2018)

Keef said:


> If a bunch of elves and reindeers got busted for selling Crack ?--What's the chances they gonna want to talk to the fat man ?



He used to come only once a year
Now that fat slob is always here
He's outside Toys "R" Us, he's inside Taco Bell
His crafty red suit doesn't warn us that it's drugs he sells
If you've got a list, you can sit on his lap
Rub his dirty bears and smoke some crack


----------



## mrcane (Dec 10, 2018)

Yahoooo! Made it back from the City love visiting Seattle. Had smoked black cod done with an Asian flare. My wife had the fish and chips done with ling cod..and we split 3 bottles of wine between lunch and dinner plus we was a token..... I know now why I do not drink alcohol often. Nursing a hangover and puffin on some Nurse Larry  Join me if you like!!


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2018)

Cane --That's one the big reasons I just make wine -- I always did  try to find the bottom of the bottle -- Plus  when I would  drink I sometimes got Whiskey Bumps -- U know when U drink whiskey and bump into things ?-- It was other people's fist and not remembering why was my worse part !-- I gotta give a shout out to Canada on that tip -- I drank me  a big boat full of Canadian Mist -- Then it was Crown Royal -- Got enough of those Purple bags to make a quilt put up somewhere ?
I got some original Nurse Larry seed put up but I did stuff and thangs to her -- 1st some BBSL pollen got on her and while the Nurse is nice and polite and plenty potent her daughter ain't like that -- U hit her she hits back hard and she look like an indica to me -- Then Umbra's B.B. King and BOC both took a turn with the Nurse's daughter -- I have seed but no idea what I did --I got a good feeling about breeding that BOC male -- They in the hybrid sack but they need to get wet --Soon ! -- I also don't know what pitting 2 dominate varieties like That BBSL and B.B. will produce-- I have reason to believe there be strong unpredictable terp profiles thrown from these crosses--
 (Squish -x-Oregon Lemon )x- BBSL threw Ole Stanky -- I need to get it back up and see if they all like that -- Got a real difference in the way it smell and the way it taste !
Smell nasty --taste good !
-


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 10, 2018)

I find myself functional until I drink.  I prolly smoke way more then I should but if I add alcohol in the mix I turn into a mess real quick.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 10, 2018)

I just realized my clones are healthy. No mites. Seems I have been fighting mites for a couple years. I obliterate them. They mount a counter attack. I blast them and they go away for a month or so. These clones are several months old on mute free.  I have been keeping them kinda dormant but put the tent together and a week later, they are looking very happy. One needs to catch up to the other(again). Going back to how I grew when I had good success. LST/SCROG in a ‘mother’s tent’. Might even go full T5. My cats have customized the tent with claw marks. I am thinking I might spray the claw mark with flexiseal. Light leaks provided me with seedy buds last grow...


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2018)

Tie them girls down OF !---Some of them like it - I'm get some of that bug stuff Umbra recommended -- Those moon rock caps ?-- With a roast pork sandwich ?-- I think it must be magic ?-- Made me real high !-- My right hip still hurts but I don't mind as much -- I gotta quit slipping on wet floors -- I'm not very good at the falling part and I don't heal fast anymore -- I have helped replace more hip joints than I can remember -- It's not broke or cracked just bruised dahell up pretty bad -- Don't hurt any worse when I put weight on or not -- Right now I'm too high to be walking around anyway -- I could probably drive if somebody help me to the car ?-- Sure ashell wouldn't want to be on the road with me but I could drive ! -- If I could walk !-- The highway got them bumper rails that keep U on the road !
I remember one time in Illinois I ran a red light spinning round and round then ran the following stop sign going backwards -- Never did hit anything -- That time !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 11, 2018)

Rose ( or other dirt pharmers)
Do you use molasses during the bloom?
I started but its too soon to see any difference.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 11, 2018)

i do but i always have so i don't know if it makes a difference or not. from what i understand, it is supposed to feed 'the herd' in the soil so they can make nutrients more easily accessible to the plants. not sure if it works for inorganic grows since, again, from what i understand, inorganic nutes kill the soils beneficial bacteria and fungi. i use about a tablespoon per gallon every other watering...


----------



## umbra (Dec 11, 2018)

Good morning OFC. OF8, different micro organisms do different things. Mycorrhizal fungi that convert nutes into chelated form do not feed on molasses. I have found that EM1 works well with salt based nutes like GH 3 part.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 11, 2018)

oh yeah, i think i recall from that harlan smith video that the plant and the mycorrhizal fungi work kinda symbiotically with the plant feeding them and the fungi chelating the nutrients to make them available at the root zone.


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2018)

Morning O.F.C-- I ain't moving very well -- Like the aftermath of a mighty beat down -- Don't be falling down !
I may be a water pharmer but I'm pretty much organic except for a technicality-- Umbra say "feed the soil" -- Well I don't have any soil -- So I put beneficial microbes in when I change the res -- I experimented with running a whole 2 month bloom cycle without a res change -- It can be done but it's tricky -- I'll be switching to a monthly res change and if nessesary every 2 weeks but I don't expect to have to go lower than once a month -- The nutes U can provide but if your "jungle" ain't happy and healthy your plants won't be !-- I am a firm believer in Em1 even though I don't understand what it does -- Em1 and voodoo juice made a believer outta me !-- I can make my own tea since voodoo juice is so expensive -- Anyway -- I throw out my jungle and put in a fresh on instead of feeding what's there -- They won't be in the res long enough to starve !-- and that's my version of "feed the soil"-- I'm now looking at something to grow with my used nute water -- I already used it DWC and grew some veggies -- I'm thinking about growing something I can ferment !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 11, 2018)

Keef
I saw blueberry bushes for sale at Lowes this year.
I wonder if they'll grow indoors?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2018)

thegloman said:


> Rose ( or other dirt pharmers)
> Do you use molasses during the bloom?
> I started but its too soon to see any difference.



Gloman, i do use molasses in the tea the bud brews every week.  We brew for 48 hours. 
So my medical indoor is almost done, hopefully i can take it this weekend. I planted a bunch of seeds yesterday, lambs bread, BoC, Mels purple, BBP's indica's that's name are way tooo long. a freebie fem, cookies/? get back to you on that one. 
Another dreary day here.  Grow those BBerries Gman. 
Cane, your trip to the city sounds devine.  Remember last year when we got stuck on the pass for 8 hours. Glad you just get to zip down the road.  I bet your food was wonderful. I love fish and chips. Red Robin is my favorite, but i always feel a heart attack coming on after i eat them. so i don't go there very often.
I am off to wrap presents and drive bud nuts by watching the view. LOL Wanna bet how long he stays in the room? He is a peach, that guy.


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2018)

I was napping-- I want something for outside or semi outside Gloman-- Wonder how hard it would be to trick BB bushes into ever bearing ?--
Rose -- I have to watch my girl Stephanie Ruble do the news!-- Then later Nicole Wallace !--
Been like a soap opera lately -- What do U do about a president who obtained office thru fraudulent means ?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 11, 2018)

Gloman-- Wonder how hard it would be to trick BB bushes into ever bearing ?--

Keef
The bushes they had Were everbearing.
They run about 10 bucks per plant.


----------



## umbra (Dec 11, 2018)

Tophat is the species of blueberry I grew indoors in winter and is everbearing


----------



## thegloman (Dec 11, 2018)

I think Ill try a couple BB indoors too in large pots.
Then in spring I can put them on the patio.


----------



## umbra (Dec 11, 2018)

That's what I did. Bay window with southern exposure in winter and porch when it was warmer. I did oranges, lemons, limes, tangerines, and bananas on the porch.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 11, 2018)

Good evening all...don't you just love growing things, "anything". I have a small patch of banana plants that have been coming back for years now,doesn't bare any fruit but we are in the P.N.W....
Got some clones potted up today. 
Girls are doing well couple weeks into flower ...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 11, 2018)

I have a poinsettia plant that is at least 18 years old and a Christmas cactus that is probably 50 yo. I used to have a lemon tree growing at work but my boss thought it caused contamination. I do love growing things.


----------



## zigggy (Dec 12, 2018)

morning ofc


----------



## mrcane (Dec 12, 2018)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine. .off to a full morning of Tai Chi .
Hope that you all have a wonderful day!!


----------



## zigggy (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm not gonna read or watch the news anymore,,,it just gets me upset,,,,,for now on if its not posted by burning1 I'm not reading it


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Dec 12, 2018)

Good morning yall!
What a wonderfull day!
I woke up alive again!  lol

Boy, the very last part of flowering phase is Hard!
These buds look and smell so good its a real challenge to stay off of them.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2018)

Good sunny morning all of you peeps.
I checked mine last night gloman and i will check again in a few days. I was trying to heat up my room last night so the seeds could pop, it got to 95, oops. the big plants are fine. The seed tray was very hot. oh brother. They should be ok. They haven't popped yet of course. lol
Have a great december day. I hope there is sun in your world. Have a fun day Cane.


----------



## Mike143 (Dec 12, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Hey Mike,  welcome to the ofc.  Since I see you from NC and since you're talking about the coastal weather , you might know.  What kinda shape is Oregon Inlet in?  I been Thinking about some fishing, but that place was a real bear last time I was down.


----------



## Mike143 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thank You St.Nick,I apoligize for the slow responce.The Inlet is still kinda sketchy,But passable.Bridge is impressive though,won't help with the shoaling,but still.


----------



## zigggy (Dec 13, 2018)

morning OFC ,,I was proud of myself yesterday,,,someone on this site tried to bait me into an argument ,,,and my dumb azz took the bait ,,I posted up a very hateful reply ,,,after a while I changed my thought pattern and calmed down I removed the post ,,I was still mad as heck but I tried to take it down ,,,,but could not delete it so I just left the letter k,,,,went back into the post and the post that pizzed me off was gone ,,,,,thanks


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Sketchy Google -- Haven't been able to get here --Sent the Gloman a text to tell U guys then I got here -- Chilly -overcast with increasing winds at the beach -- Cold front moving in with flood warnings -- 
Hey Zig was it something I posted ?-- I have a talent for pissing people off without even trying -- 

Gloman -- The blueberries seem like a good idea to me -- They just can't  take up space I could use for weed so they gotta go outside -- Right now I'm leaning towards a hoop greenhouse like yours and leave the cover off except for when a freeze is coming -- I can pump my used nute water to a holding tank for blueberries -- I considered strawberries but them blueberries make fine wine !-- 2 or more Varieties to make fruit ?-- I can do that !--


----------



## zigggy (Dec 13, 2018)

you are my friend keef ,,,it was not you ,,,we cool cuz,,,,ive been looking around and the person I'm referring to seems to like to start trouble ,,,and like I said he be gone soon (the sooner the better)


----------



## thegloman (Dec 13, 2018)

Good morning yall!
Its another great day to be alive!
I have no idea what to do today yet so I may as well burn one!
Whoo hoo!   1/2 NL X BBSL. 1/2 SD X BBSL.   They both different buzzes but together,,,., hehe, 1 toke, 2 toke, 3 toke........put it down n rest.    Nice!


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm still recovering from that slip and fall -- Seems to be moving a little better since my caps kicked in -- The house is coming along nicely -- I saw a report that the property values here shot up again --It looks like I'll farming again by spring -- 
That's a good choice Gloman -- They may have the same dad but they do have different buzzes -- I'm kinda partial to Snow Desiel-x- BlackBerry Snow Lotus-- That Nurse Larry -x- BBSL works just fine too -- I'll have to get U some original  Nurse Larry seed -- That daughter is nothing like mom !
I think I might need to have some more coffee -- Caps got me kinda wasted -- Maybe I can accomplish something later I need to stay down and heal some !-- I got some nice bruises and there is a foot print about waist high on the wall where I fell !-- I need to quit falling down --


----------



## mrcane (Dec 13, 2018)

Good morning OFC .. I am with you glowman not much on the agenda for today, might as well light up..


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2018)

Good morning all, we had sun one day in a row. They (you know they) say that the more you complain the more your brain will change to a more negative state. Did that make sense? no? Anyway, for one day i am going to be thankful all day if it kills me.  I will let you know if i can do it.  I think i need to be more cognizant of what i am telling my brain.  I sure do have a lot to be thankful for. you guys are one of them.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Good morning OFC

Clear and cold here today.  It was down in the 40s last night. My Blackberry Fire has been curing for two months as of today.  I think I will sample some. The coffee is hot and my pipe will be hot soon.

Have an awesome day!


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Keef:  I found this while reading the news.
https://www.statesman.com/news/2018...ocates-set-sights-on-2019-legislative-session


----------



## thegloman (Dec 13, 2018)

That's very true Rose!
Our brains are just bio computers.  Whatever you program in is what you'll get out.


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks Burnin1 -- That article kinda sums up where I think we at too !-- It could happen -- Kinda of  toss up !
Biocomputer ?-- I think I need another mother board !-- My **** got broke !-- I try telling myself good stuff but not Other Keef !-- Something wrong with that boy !
Sun came out for awhile but we got storms coming !


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 13, 2018)

One more for you Keef
https://www.beaumontenterprise.com/...-marijuana-company-opens-shop-in-13463524.php


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2018)

Keep them coming Burnin1 !-- I got my grow packed -- If Texas doesn't roll over on mmj this year I'll look for new greener pastures !-- I kinda think they will expand mmj - 600 people in the whole state can use cannabis legally if it has less than .05 THC -- Give me a break !-- 1 to 1 CBD/THC up to 3-4 to one is your sweet spot for mmj -- PTSD I would use more THC !-- Might be wrong it is just my opinion !


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2018)

KFC scented fireplace logs -- Mane I would burn one of those on a hot day --- I always thought they missed the mark with not making women's perfume that smelled like that !-- Have to get me some those logs -- I do like me some KFC -- All dark please !
Wind is whipping at the beach ya'll -- Most of he rain gonna miss me if not all but the wind be bad !-- 
Missed 420 cause I was getting high so I gotta start over until I get it right ?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 13, 2018)

KFC fire logs?  Is that a real thing?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 13, 2018)

Umbra,
Thanks again for that fulvic acid tip!
These are seriously the tightest buds I've ever had.


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2018)

Gloman --I had the sound off on the TV like I usually do but I saw a Commercial for KFC firelogs from duralog !- I think they on to something -- Of course I was high and hungry so who knows maybe I just hallucinate the whole thing ?-- If I did ?--It's still a good idea .---
Fluvic acid ?-- Cuz those girls didn't need any help what are U doing to those fine ladies?-- Whatever it is ?-- Keep it up and keep me posted -- I got the same genetics !-- It works for U it'll work for me !-- I got SD-X-BBSL hash on my mind from some those inside girls under LEDs like U doing It would be so fine -- SD-X-BBSL is just a preference thing I haven't found a dud in all those BBSL crosses-- Unless U beat me to it I have every intention of breeding PH-X-BBSL and SD-X-BBSL-- It will be potent ashell and Purple-- Of that I have no doubt -- She would be Beautiful and deadly !
Dam in the fading like I just saw something big fly over my back yard -- Wind is up to 50 mph so no telling what it was !--- Getting dangerous out there !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 13, 2018)

KFC Duraflame logs are a thing. Saw the same commercial tonight. I think i’d rather have a bucket of KFC though...


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2018)

I be needing some KFC -- mashed potatos with gravy and Cole slaw -- Love thier Cole slaw !
Want to split a bucket ?-- Pass me a thigh !
I couldn't tell U anything about KFC firelogs -- I had it on the Spanish channel -- The sound was off and my Spanish isn't that good anyway !


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2018)

If U haven't seen the South Park episode "Medicinal Fried Chicken" - U need to get high and watch it !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 13, 2018)

Their cole slaw tastes so artificial. Like their mashed taters. And gravy. And now I am drooling. The most delicious artificial food ever. When I was a young fogey, I was a stagehand and MC Hammer came to the Worcester Centrum. The tour was sponsored by Kentucky Fried Chicken so for lunch they served us ‘all you can eat’ Kentucky Fried Chicken. I ate so much I thought I was going to split but, it was all you could eat. I am drooling more now. Haven’t had KFC since I was in the Netherlands. Weed makes KFC into edible crack...


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2018)

There's a KFC right over there !-- I just finished off a big plate of Sloppy Joe so I'm good now !-- Artificial food don't come better than Pixie Stix -- They don't even pretend to be food -- Sugar and flavored food coloring !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2018)

Now I'm hungry


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2018)

Medium rare Ribeye glazed in bourbon sauce ?--Grilled over coals !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2018)

I made shepards pie. The ultimate comfort food in my opinion. Hadn't made that in a very long time. It was my favorite hot lunch entree in elementary school lol
My doctor told me one time if you ever think you have a bad gall bladder but are not sure, eat KFC. He said it is better than an ultrasound. LOL He said you would know within minutes.
Have a nice evening, bud and I are watching our liberal tv news and giggling.  Wish you were here Umbra, i would feed ya.


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2018)

Giggling Rose ?-- It has been an interesting news day !- I have to say I find some of it humorous myself !-- Give a bite of Shepard Pie -- Nevermind !-- I'm full ! -- Wind be roaring out there !-- Humidity is about 35 % -- Don't start no fire !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 13, 2018)

Had me soma that KFC last night...tonight Keef, I’m cookin a “Bipimbap”, I think that’s what it’s called...Korean kinda veggie thing with hot sauce...supposed to be for breakfast I guess but sometimes ya need what ya need...
Cheers OFC!


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2018)

RE -- Kimchi too !-- U gotta have the Kimchi !-- I couldn't even get drunk enough to get Kimchi past my lips !-- 
Now the sun dried octopus wasn't so bad -- After a few drinks !
Korea was my introduction to the black market !-- I could put a buck or 2 in my wall locker and go to the village and spend every penny I had -- A couple trips to the PX (army store) the next day --and I was hooked up for another night on the town !-


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2018)

I make sheperd's pie regularly. Here in Cali the 2 things I never had before are pho and poke. I like both.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 13, 2018)

I would not be surprised.  KFC had chicken scented sunscreen one Summer and Chicken scented bath bombs once. KFC is known for these kind of promotions. ha ha


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Yup  lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 13, 2018)

Mrs Fogey makes an awesome shepherds pie. Her secret ingredient is creamed corn. Sounds gross but it puts it over the top...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2018)

Oh and ground beef. No lamb.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 14, 2018)

Medicinal fried chicken?
Bong Apitite!


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- 
I be back !


----------



## zigggy (Dec 14, 2018)

morning ,,rain rain


----------



## thegloman (Dec 14, 2018)

Good morning yall!
A while back I ruined a batch of extra strong brownies but saved them. Last night I put 1 in a glass of milk and heated it like coco. The whole thing dissolved and made a nice chocolatey coco type drink that plastered me to my bed! lol.  Sure glad I didn't throw them out!


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

Wind blowing too hard to put my trash out !-- Wind would knock it over and I'd have to pick it up-- It blew hard all night !-- Got the makings for some cannacaps in the oven - 
Get me a 2nd cup of coffee and try to B-Real !--


----------



## giggy (Dec 14, 2018)

hey there stoners, merry christmas.


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

Giggy in da house !-- Hope all goes well Cuz and Merry Christmas to U too !


----------



## umbra (Dec 14, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2018)

Good morning, nice to see ya giggy!  I have seeds popping. guess what? lambs bread? 2 are up and i am doing a happy dance.   Umbra, i love pho but what is the other thing you said?  Gloman, that  sounds like quite a mistake, glad you enjoyed that and the sleep.  Yes the shepherd's pie, no lamb here either. I don't hate lamb, but the little ones on the farm baaaa, ya know?
Zigggy, keep you chin up honey. we are on your side in life. You are a trooper and have had to pull yourself up more than once, that means you are very strong.
I hope ness is having fun with her kids. I bet she is.


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

I hate U Rose !-- I'm jealous !-- I need to get some seed wet !-- I think I'm having grow withdrawals -- I feel like I got plenty horsepower -- I'm just stuck in the mud for now !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2018)

grow withdrawals? it is a thing now i have a moniker for it. i have had 'something' going for nearly 6 years now. every time i shut myself down, i always keep a clone or two in reserve. 'my name is dave and i am a grow addict'. could be addicted to a lot worse things...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2018)

don't do lamb or veal but i do do eggs. does that make me a hypocrite?


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

No OF it doesn't there's many who if they had to kill thier own food would starve -- I grew up killing food but I perfer someone else do it these days  -- I'm sure there are some hunters here that don't have that problem -- Just because I can skin a buck and run a trot line don't mean I have to anymore !-- When it comes to barn yard animals I'm down with goat -- The goats usually has twins every year -- That means one for the pot and 1 to build the herd -- I ring a chickens neck in a heart beat -- It's that in my heart of hearts I am no chicken plucker !-- I hate the smell of scorched feathers-- I don't do that anymore !-- Of course I carry the knowledge of these things and could do them if nessesary !--- I am planning on a smoker big enough for whole hog -- No intention of buying the pigs !-- Long as I didn't raise the animals I'm good .-- I just don't kill for sport !


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

We got a growing feral pig population down here -- I used to be able to shoot the hair off a Knats-ass without drawing blood -- So maybe I can help ?-- I'm need me a good distance gun !-- Spray and Pray and the street sweeper ain't hog guns .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2018)

I am not an anti-hunting guy or anti-meat guy. I love a good steak. Bacon makes everything better. I love fried chicken. I would probably starve though if I had to kill my own food. Heck, I am sad when I have to kill my cannabis plants after raising them like pets. I know the wild animal population needs to be controlled and I am glad there are folks that do that. I wish I had it in me. I don’t even fish because I figure if the shoe was on the other fin, I’d hate to have a fish reel me into the water kickin’ and fightin’ then get thrown back on land. I suspect they would use a pretty bud for bait and I’d be helpless to resist chomping down on it...


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

A good steak and Bacon ?-- I'd kill for that !-- I been thinking about maybe doing some hunting again one day --
I just don't kill for pleasure but I get me a big chest freezer I'm need to fill it up !- After meat is in the freezer it's all the same to me !


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello OFC

Overcast and cool outside today.  Time for another cup of joe and a bowl.   Feel free to join me.







Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

When it comes to fishing round here -- I bought me a cast net to catch bait -- Little did I know that with a cast net U don't need a fishing pole -- Long as the game warden don't catch U throwing back the bait and keeping the fish !-- Want some shrimp ?-- Sounds good to me --Shrimp  Scampi or garlic shrimp ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

What up Burnin1 ? -- I'm working a respectable buzz !-- 
Something been on my mind lately -- How can I make a grow bout the size of a 3 or 4 car garage disappear ?- Even if prohibition ends U still have to secure the grow -- U can't take it if U don't know it's there -- It needs to appear as something it is not -- I got some ideas but the solution will depend on several unknowns right now !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 14, 2018)

4 40' shipping cans side by side under ground.   Entrance inside the barn above ground.


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

They use buried shipping containers down here for dope drops -- 5 years and they cave in from the weight of the dirt -- They weak  between the support ribs -- but I think I could do it different ?-- Shipping containers are definitely on the table. -- Barrel vaults too !-


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

I would just like to be more creative than a warehouse with a security fence -- concertina wire and dogs !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 14, 2018)

G'day fellow gardeners.  Keef, there are lots of underground grow ideas.  Dig yourself a hole and put a slab on it.  Put a building on the slab and done


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

Nick U know U right -- I'd like to get maybe 50 miles inland where they got rolling hills that are actually ancient sand dunes -- If I can find what I'm looking for I'll turn some barrel vaults into part of the landscape -- Maybe put up some windmills driving auto alternators to help with power cost ?-- I can turn DC into AC with an inverter --
Got to keep an open mind and adapt to where I land !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 14, 2018)

Find a hill with running water.   You got irrigation and hydro power all at once


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 14, 2018)

Around here guys build underground the same way they build stills.  Just bigger!


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

Land is mostly flat with only those rolling hills -- In the badlands round here water is hard to find -- Further away from the coast A water  well -- 400 feet plus drilled at $17 per foot !-- Don't miss !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 14, 2018)

Before my life changing event 7 years ago I had a 5 car garage.  Would have been a great garden


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm going thru a life changing event right now Nick -- I hope to land on my feet -- I got my grow stuff and probably find me a frame 2- 3 bedroom home maybe an outbuilding or garage -- Get my 2 grow areas set back up then if all works out springboard from there to a legal warehouse grow !--
If the law changes after the 1st who knows I may go straight to a warehouse -- Texas is chomping at the bit to kick off legal something but they wouldn't touch someone from the dark side like me !-- U don't want a bust on your record and that dude grows weed !-- Stay dahell away from him -- The congress start talking MMJ expansion and they be wanting to talk with ole Keef  -- Just don't tell nobody !
Where my medical girls ?-- I know U out there !-- I'll grow it and ya'll can be large and in charge !


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

Maybe keep my eye on bank foreclosure auctions and maybe a 3 or 4 Bay shop in some rural setting -- Most got an office -- I could live in the office and grow in the bays ? -- There's more ways to skin a rabbit than one !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 14, 2018)

There's more opportunity out there then you think.  I used to race stock cars.  Thats why I had the big garage.  I had just a regular house but this huge garage out back.  When I bought it the realtor said it moved slow because of the building.  They had actually lowered the price because of it.


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

Gonna keep an open mind Nick -- I'm studying the housing market around here and it is hot -- I gotta kinda get an estimate of my equity and a bank foreclosure might be my ticket -- It's not about location-location - location for me this time -- Southern half of Texas at least 50 miles inland - Bought outright -- I'm talk to a realtor after I start the paint -- Put them to work on the Stoner Ranch-- A Rural bank foreclosure shop with a couple bays ?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2018)

Those old boys are so transparent.  They just can't leave us alone.


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

Hey Rose I been watching the news -- I'm have to keep my eye on the Texas Congress -- When your brand has been dragged thru the mud like thier's has and is -- it's kinda hard to pull out that high moral card ? -- Looks like Washington gonna have a lawyer shortage -- Sooo many investigations and it's not even January yet !


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm not a fashion guru but after Miss Nancy's performance the other day -- A long red coat and sunglasses is probably gonna be a women's fashion go to for the rest of the winter !-- It'll be hard to match the power and confidence I saw slither down that driveway the other day !-- I almost swooned !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 14, 2018)

umbra said:


> I make sheperd's pie regularly. Here in Cali the 2 things I never had before are pho and poke. I like both.


We have ona those here in my little town too, lotta Vietnamese around here I guess...good food too...


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 14, 2018)

I give up, im ignorant -- what is Pho and Poke.


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

What he said !


----------



## umbra (Dec 14, 2018)

Pho is a Vietnamese soup and poke is a fish stew with rice


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 14, 2018)

umbra said:


> Pho is a Vietnamese soup and poke is a fish stew with rice


Thank you,  i've never had Vietnamese food, although there's a Vietnamese restaurant about 30 minutes away. I've been told it's fairly spicey. I love fish so maybe its time to giver a go. Couldnt be no worse then what some of my ex-wives tried to pass off as food.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 14, 2018)

Looks like I found my boy...that’s good cuz it’s gettin way too crowded in there...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> We have ona those here in my little town too, lotta Vietnamese around here I guess...good food too...
> View attachment 250950


Dude-is that sign for real?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2018)

lol


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

Other Keef put the phone down !-- It's a trick !-- They just trying to get U in trouble !-- I know it would be funny ashell but don't do it Cuz !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 14, 2018)

Yep, just took that picture myself in response to this chat...I ate there once last year, guess I oughta go back ona these days as I recall it wasn’t bad...


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 14, 2018)

Sooooooo,,, is it on whole,  really spicey ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

How spicy is too spicy ?-- Jalapeño or Scotch Bonnet ?-- I don't do that kind of too spicy -- A little tobasco sauce on the occasional pork skin is enough spice for me --


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 14, 2018)

Keef said:


> How spicy is too spicy ?-- Jalapeño or Scotch Bonnet ?-- I don't do that kind of too spicy -- A little tobasco sauce on the occasional pork skin is enough spice for me --


Yea i dont do well with spicey . I put 1 jalepeno and 1 habernaro in my salsa and thats plenty .  I like my pork skins plain with a piece of homemade bread and molasses.


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

I grew me a Serrano pepper bush couple years ago and made a couple quarts of clear vinegar hot sauce -- Just pour vinegar over ripe peppers and let'm age --It ain't for food -- **** is way too hot to eat -- That's weaponized hot sauce right there -- Good as any store bought tear gas !-- Super soaker water gun full and go into defense mode !-- Do not get dat **** in your eyes or U finished for awhile and most likely have a religous experience-- I seen'm on they knees from that stuff-- talking some sweet stuff and making promises to do anything if U just make it stop burning !-- I wear goggles !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2018)

Smoked more 2 year old Buckeye Purple with Mrs Fogey. Found the ‘I Love Lucy’ Christmas Special on tv. Lucy has made me laugh hard for close to 5 decades. Hilarious.


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

Buckeye Purple ?-- Indica or sativa ?-- I bumped into that name some lately -- I'll have to look it up !-- I been on the caps with hash today -- I haven't smoked much -Might be on the same pipe -- Been lit up like a Christmas tree all day so who's complaining-- Wonder where my pipe went ?--
Wind gusted to 55 mph today at the highest !-- I ain't used to that !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2018)

I was not gonna ask what poke was because I was pretty sure it wasn't poke salad !-- When it comes to veggies I mostly know about southern veggies like collard and mustard greens -- U know in the south even our vegetable dishes aren't vegetarian ?-- Got to have some pork in it -- Bam !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2018)

Indica I believe. 

https://www.leafly.com/indica/buckeye-purple


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 15, 2018)

Keef said:


> I was not gonna ask what poke was because I was pretty sure it wasn't poke salad !-- When it comes to veggies I mostly know about southern veggies like collard and mustard greens -- U know in the south even our vegetable dishes aren't vegetarian ?-- Got to have some pork in it -- Bam !


Those veggies are from the south...South Vietnam...


----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2018)

*Poke* /poʊˈkeɪ/ (Hawaiian for "to slice" or "cut crosswise into pieces"[3][4]; sometimes stylized *Poké*[5][6][7] to aid pronunciation) is diced raw fish served as either an appetizer or as a main course and is one of the main dishes of Native Hawaiian cuisine. Traditional forms are _aku_ (an oily tuna) and _he'e_ (octopus). He'e (octopus) poke is usually called by its Japanese name "Tako" Poke, except in places like the island of Ni'ihau where the Hawaiian language is spoken. Increasingly popular ahi poke is generally made with yellowfin tuna. Adaptations may feature raw salmon or various shellfish as a main ingredient served raw with the common "poke" seasonings


----------



## mrcane (Dec 15, 2018)

Been blowing for a couple days now Power been out most of the night,going to mess up my light schedule I'M Up way to early 
Hope that you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Where my pipe ?-- No joke !-- Never fear I got papers !


----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 15, 2018)

Gmorning all. Mild here today at 0ºC.   Nice day to run the hounds.


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2018)

Found my pipe !
What up Blue ?-- 0 degrees C ?-- We a little warmer down on the Gulf of Mexico but not much -- 40 F -- I don't do math so good when I'm high -- Maybe 2-3 C ?-- Sun is out wind has calmed some -- Should be a nice day but a little cool !
I've been taking it easy since I fell the other day -- Left knee is fine - right hip has a nice bruise -- Dam left arm has caused me the worst problems-- Must have agravated my Neck injury -- It feels like the arm is quivering but it doesn't look like it is -- It seems better today !-- I get back to work on the house this afternoon if it keeps improving - I got the knowledge the old body just has trouble doing some things !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2018)

I have made a break though and I think I can stop getting into trouble for expressing my disgust with the current administration  !-- I found another outlet for my pent up frustrations -- Boy do they get pissed off !-- Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside -- I'm do better here !
What I need is to get some dam seed wet -- I'm having grow withdrawals bad !-


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2018)

I hear ya Keef. good you found like minded folks that can talk about such things. Sometimes, i wish i could call and ***** with you, but you don't phone.
Pho is not really hot at all, it is mostly a bowl of noodles in chicken stock with some green onion on top and some other things, can't remember, like bean sprouts maybe. It is good.
OF, Glad you and mrs fogey had fun last night.  What i popped was the gg4xbuckeye purple.   All the seeds are popping and i am happy. I will need to harvest the Franks gift, she is amber and the most beautiful HarleyTsu. today.   
This will be fun, you know i have like a 20 gallon pot and two tens in the bathroom grow?  I need to bring in big buckets to take out that soil and put some in. It will involve a hand truck.  I don't look forward to this part. The soil has done two grows and it is spent. it needs to go outside and have good stuff put in it.

Let's have a good day. perhaps we should smoke as in wake and bake peeps.


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2018)

Hauling dirt and water is one thing that makes water pharming attractive -- U can pump water but not dirt !
Still to each his or her own !-- There's many ways to the Dank!
Rose I didn't find a place where like minded people hang out -- I been visiting the fox news feed comments !-- and having a grand ole time !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 15, 2018)

I am sure that cross will be very nice,rose. 20 and 10 gallon pots? Holy smokes(literally)!


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2018)

I had GG #4 but it didn't work out so well -- Maybe I need a new cut ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 15, 2018)

i am growing a gg4 cross now. it is crossed with chem dawg special reserve and this afghani strain called hickstick. i need to let this plant flower longer than i have the past 2 grows which i screwed up both times...


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2018)

I got AK48 -( Afghani Kush)-- crossed it with that BBSL another straight up indica then spanked a baby girl from that with Umbra's mighty B.B. King which is more hybrid -
Don't have a clue what to expect except it'll be dank !-- I pitted the dominance of the Snow Lotus against the blueberry dominant B.B. King in several different crosses
-- My hope is with the 2 dominate terp profiles that it will cause some sparks to fly as in new different terp profiles !
I seen it in a (Squish -x- Oregon Lemon)-x- BBSL-- I've only had the one girl and I couldn't have planned that terp profile -- Got to get some more up -- It was Stanky !--but with a nice flavor ?--  -- What is that ?-- and U hit it again ?-- Too late for U now !-- Stanky got U !-


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2018)

My morning music has been War -- Spill the Wine -- Slippin' into Darkness -- Cisco Kid -- Managing a mighty buzz down here -- Why I tend to take too many caps ?-- I guess I'm defective like that - 
I talked to Rose on the phone one time --- She knows I have a bad southern drawl but that ain't my problem with talking on the phone-- Since my head injury my mind can't accept that I'm talking to someone and not a machine -- I have a big problem talking to machines -- for years I couldn't order at a drive thru -- I would go in to avoid the speaker machine !-- I don't talk on my phone -- I don't even listen to voice mail-- U want go contact me it's email or text !


----------



## GodzWeedz (Dec 15, 2018)

I got my sponsorship from TNB Naturals .. 30 made the cut!!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2018)

Here is the very lovely Harleytsu. I don't mean to be braggy, but isn't she just so pretty?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 15, 2018)

That is one happy looking girl


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks OF, She is the prettiest in the bunch although the franks gift V turned out nice too. The V/cbd indica have nice tight buds, but no real yield this time.  Here are the quail that come for corn am and pm. we love um.  They are fat.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Good Morning OFC

Fogey:  I am sure that sign is real.  I have seen a few like that when I lived in the Bay Area.




LOL


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2018)

Hold up a minute !-- They still chasing me ?-- RICO Statute ?-- That's a pretty name !


----------



## Budlight (Dec 15, 2018)

Keef said:


> I had GG #4 but it didn't work out so well -- Maybe I need a new cut ?View attachment 250952


 She sure is a funky Munky


----------



## Budlight (Dec 15, 2018)

Keef  you need to reverse that gorilla glue on it self and see what those seeds bring


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2018)

Hey Bud !-- I lost that thing to the bugs bout a year or more ago --No chemicals or nothing -- It was a natural anomaly and a beast to clone-- If I still had it I think I could do something with it -- That one fan shaped limb ?-- How U gonna clone it !-- If I still had it I would slice it long ways into clones -- Some would probably survive -- U got to keep your eye open for natural anomalies -- I'm see about forcing some later -- U mess with the genetics it's a crap shoot -- Chances are U gonna crap out !-- But when U only need to win once and U got a thousand chances ?-- I like the odds !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 15, 2018)

So my last grow went to seed. No male flowers and little to no chance of accidental pollination. Probably due to cat induced light leaks(plural). I wondered if the seeds were viable so a put some in a damp paper towel in a zip lock and stashed it in the furnace room. One popped. Is it likely that these are feminized seeds?


----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Good Morning OFC
> 
> Fogey:  I am sure that sign is real.  I have seen a few like that when I lived in the Bay Area.
> 
> ...


My question is how far you gonna pho her


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2018)

U going tohell Umbra !-- I been biting my tongue -- This the kinda thing right here gets me in trouble


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2018)

I was making a list for a supply run and hitting on the pipe then the caps kicked in --- Let me ask U a question ?-- Look at me ?-- Would U want to be on the road knowing I was behind the wheel ?-- I might better wait awhile?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 15, 2018)

I got my boy chopped outa the cabinet so now we got a little more room, I think the rest are girls, wee’ll see...


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2018)

That's why I sex them small RE -- 6-8 inches tall they under 12/12 -- I wanna know what I got before I get my hopes up --
I'm thinking about getting some more feminized indica seed and some photo Snow Lotus for my boy -- I got some otber things want to meet the Snow Lotus too !-- I don't know what to expect but they'll be fathered by the Snow Lotus !-- How can it not be dank ?-- I do the shotgun blast breeding like Umbra taught me then figure out what happened later !-- Growing a new cross is like opening a Christmas present in slow motion -- No idea what it will be !-- I think that is the addictive part of breeding ?-- Like Playing darts in the dark ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2018)

Roads are safe again and that dude in the big white truck with smoke stacks and dual tires be thinking twice about just taking the right of way cause U so big and bad !-- My tiny little self didn't blink --but he did !-- 
Time to twist one up just to burn it down !


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2018)

Umbra what's the name of that island I ain't allowed to say out loud ?-- Oh I remember !-- No I don't ---Phuket ?-- Me and auto correct can't spell !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 16, 2018)

Keef said:


> Umbra what's the name of that island I ain't allowed to say out loud ?-- Oh I remember !-- No I don't ---Phuket ?-- Me and auto correct can't spell !



Phuket island?  Now THATS funny!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 16, 2018)

is phuket island in the middle of lake titicaca?


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2018)

good morning ofc


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Ugh !--- Didn't save me a dose of caps for this morning so I'm waiting for it to decarb -- I can't be making a bunch at a time -- I can lose days if I got too many caps around -- It's best I make only enough for a day or 2 at a time -- Chilly and bright at the beach -- I might  B-Real today-- Maybe ? -- While I'm waiting I guess I could go practice my troll skills ?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 16, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
I tried a little of the Frank's Gift this morning.
Even early she tastes nice n sweet.  I think she has a little THC but not much. CBD is there in good measure tho and I can really feel a reduction in pain level. This is gonna make dang good medicine.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2018)

Gloman, that blesses my heart.  I took mine yesterday. I am interested in what my yield is, not as much as i hoped, but not sure. It does make some nice medicine.  
I have one more little plant to harvest today.  The one i posted a pic of a couple of pages ago.  then it is clean out the bathroom, take a bath, put seedlings under the lights. woo hoo peeps. 
It is a rainy day here. I hope you are all well and stoned a bit.


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2018)

the beans I popped got bigger


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2018)

more


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2018)

U da man Umbra !


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2018)

U need to pack up and come to Texas if the state goes medical -- We kick the dam door in !--


----------



## zigggy (Dec 16, 2018)

good afternoon everyone ,,,,,,, finally a day off,,, ,,, 6 more weeks of 15 hour days and  ill be back on tract,,,can start to rebuild ,,,i need new bulbs in  both  rooms ,,,,cops broke all the lights taking them down ,,,also need to fix the ceilings i had put the lights up with toggle bolts so when they pulled them down half the ceiling came with them,,,,


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2018)

Zig -- I'm sorry U had to go thru that little sister !-- The po-po  have taken a toll on us this year !-- Hang in there !--


----------



## thegloman (Dec 16, 2018)

Keef
My pear wine was done fermenting but wasn't very flavorful so I concentrated it by freezing like you do.
5gal turned into 2 and it is Delicious. A bit on the strong side but good flavor. Almost a brandy.  I figured out the trick.
Ya gotta let it drain while in the freezer a long time.


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2018)

That'll work Gloman -- I'm kinda Sloppy -- I put the 5 gallon bucket of wine in the freezer over night -- Next day I poke a hole in the ice and pour out what hasn't frozen from the middle -- Kinda hard to judge the time in the freezer to reduce 5 to 2 gallons -- If I got too much left I put what I drained off back in the freezer and use a wire basket to scoop the ice off until I get down to 2 -- Reducing it more than that will also increase the "head"-- U don't want brandy that taste like acetone !-- I been thinking about cooking most of it off then resweeten and add some a little yeast so it will be bubbly again-- Found out the taste of flat wine didn't work for me -U got to be more careful not to make vinegar than shine or beer --Lots more time for it to get contaminated --- My fermenters are empty for now - Brewing gets under your skin like growing does !
Glad to hear the pear turned out nice !-- My peach works well but the blueberry is hard to beat !-- One day maybe I have some wooden kegs ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2018)

Gloman -- I don't know how others do it but my wine don't go into nothing that hasn't been rinsed with bleach water -- Nothing go in my wine that hasn't been dipped in bleach water !
That "Wine "-- Probably over 30 % alcohol -- I perfer the term "Strong Wine"


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 16, 2018)

Morning OFC  not sure if 52 years young entitles me to be classed as an old fart but just wanted to wish you guys a merry Xmas and great new year ,I'm off to the coast  today for 2 weeks of fishing drinking and smoking
May your Buds grow big and sticky


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2018)

Good times to U Crockett-- There's no age limit at the OFC -It's more like a community !


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2018)

Crystal Blue Persuasion ?-- Sounds like a name in search of a variety to me !-- I might have something that would fit that name ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2018)

I think I got a purple blueberry might work ?-- (Rose's Purple Haze - x- Giggy's BBSL)-x- Umbra's B.B.King -- It's hard to keep the blueberry from B.B. from dominating but in this case -- I don't mind !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2018)

i hate that song keef.
BOY, this bathtub gonna take some work. Bat guano all up in there. It is soaking in hot soapy water first, then i will see the damage.  That fine dirt in there makes me itch, my hands going nuts. What a dirty trick to be allergic to dust and live in a dusty dry desert. I will tell you what, i am not getting in there until it looks brand new. Vinegar perhaps? It is cast iron.
Hang in there I am glad you can see the end in site.
If you guys want to just say, rose, we don't care about your bathtub i will understand.


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2018)

Rose cares about the bath tub so that's good enough for me !-- CLR will take any stains out -- Is there anything U not allergic to Rose ?-- PCN is my only known allergy -- I will not explain how I come to find out I was allergic -- It was a long time ago !-- I was in Korea !- Stuff happens sometimes !


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2018)

While U getting all jolly - going to parties and wishing everyone Merry Christmas -- Don't forget about the 2,700 children locked up in cages in Tornillo Texas !-- This is not O.K. by me !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2018)

That's not ok with anyone keef that has a heart. Bathtubs clean i know you were all waiting for me to report. Comet and vinegar for the win. Keef my dad had dust allergy and he was a farmer, also allergic to hay. he grew it. Well, all 4 plants are hanging and the seeds are germinating. i am a happy girl.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 16, 2018)

Enjoy your bathtub while you can Rose, sounds like it’ll be growin again soon...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks RE that might happen any time. Bud said, i hope you told them we do have a shower. duh bud.


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2018)

Rose -U need to buy that ole machinist a wood lathe to mess around with so he stay outta your hair !- He could probably turn out some nice pieces ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 17, 2018)

Rose, we have two bathrooms but we don’t share...we each have one...mine has a shower, hers has a tub...I’d love to convert her bathtub into a garden but she won’t go for it...so I’m stuck in my little grow cabinet...don’t know when the last time I took a bath....showers for me...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey Keef, you get up tomorrow and smoke a bowl, you’ll be lookin for some tunes to sooth the soul...
Put this up on the YouTube, turn it up and get your work done...


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.-- 
Thanks RE -- I like a little Blackberry Smoke once in awhile .U right I needed it this morning .
Wake and Bake my Peeps !-- Weed ain't smoking itself !


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2018)

An old dog can learn new tricks -- Rose said she was glad I found a place where like minded people hang out -- That might be a little boring -- Trolling  the Fox news feed is much more satisfying and I'm good at it !-- Boy they get really upset about that wall and investigations !
Caps kicking in - Weather gonna be nice today !-- Gonna be a good day !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2018)

good morning all, I am listening and rocking out, thanks RE. That is our setup two with bathrooms.  I understand you wife. My bathroom was just remodeled and seems crazy to grow a garden, but it works for me.  I just transplanted some tiny babies to solo cups and put them under led and half strength. This makes me very happy. i got lambs bread up you guys!!!!!!!
I got stuff to do, i hear christmas is coming.


----------



## umbra (Dec 17, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## mrcane (Dec 17, 2018)

Morning OFC  clear and cold outside here in PNW.....


----------



## thegloman (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm with You Rose!
Nothin like a long hot soak to loosen the kinks back up.
I been thinking about a stock tank with a couple of them bathtub whirlpool thingies.
I have a hot water faucet out on my patio.


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2018)

Started out with a bang but the weather is changing and my face not liking it much -- Time for another dose of caps 
Wanna get Too high ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2018)

Rose use her bathroom for a grow ?-- Not uncommon at all !-- I started in a walk in closet off the master bath -- Ended up moving into the spare room and using the closet for veg -- It wasn't the best set up -- The air exchange in that closet wasn't always good -- It was too little to feed a bedroom sized bloom rotation -- I put a 35 gallon box in the shower as a RO water res -- Made many mistakes -- Taking a lot of knowledge from those mistakes with me setting up the next grow -- and a sack of seed !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey guys! What happens when you are scheduled to have a sentencing hearing in front of a weed smoking Judge and the prosecutor doesn't show up? You get reduced to a misdemeanor charge and fined $300.00, and given unsupervised probation!  

Maybe it's good to be a old soul.


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2018)

Go Nick !-- If I could do a back flip I would do one in celebration !-- The world we know is changing !-- U gonna need some more lights and stuff !-- U got any seed ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2018)

Next time U filling jars ?-- Do ole Keef a favor and bury some jars in the yard or something ! -- U can't take what U can't find !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 17, 2018)

I be jumpin' up and down too kief.  There won't be any growing for a while but I am going to start re-aquiring lights and stuff.  When the time is right I'll be all set.


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2018)

In a couple weeks the prohibition debate gonna get hot and heavy in Texas -- I'm be sitting on  that sack of seed watching - I got the grow packed I'm just looking for a place to happen ! -- I was thinking about Austin but maybe I just go 50 miles inland right here ?--  It is a resort area ?-- No matter what they change about the law there's gonna be heavy public restrictions -- My people gonna need hash oil cartridges- Not many restrictions on vaping in public ?-- I still think thier may be a place for my "Liquid Weed"-- Half strength hash oil !-- Think about  it ?- hash oil is approximately 70 % THC  -- U be hard pressed to find a weed over 30% -- E-cig cartridge of Liquid Weed would be at least as strong as the mother weed if not stronger toke for toke ?-- Might be a market for such a discreet delivery device ?-- Better than hash oil which will turn U into a drooling houseplant after a few tokes !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2018)

Nick that is the best news!!!!!  REALLY GREAT NEWS~


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2018)

Now U can finish the place up and maybe upgrade the grow ?-- I know U will upgrade !-- It's what we do !-- What U got in mind ?
Nick the fans and drivers are still good on those lights they busted ?- Will they drive COBB leds ?-- U would have to build new light boards -- bent frames can be hammered out ?-- It's a thought might save U some ?


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 17, 2018)

I consider myself very lucky indeed.  I was potentially looking at 1 to 5 when this started so 30 days of unsupervised probation and a minor fine is pretty amazing.  I think I can behave for 6 months or so.


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 17, 2018)

Best of luck in your future endeavors Mr Nick.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 17, 2018)

Let's all puff one for St_Nick or the judge for that matter  ...slow day here just watching the plants grow, packing up Xmas stuff to send off to the Kids and grandkids.
Maybe some brandy and eggnog with this joint . Ya...
Hope that you are all having a wonderful day....Puff on....


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2018)

It's something worth celebrating Nick !-- Girlfriend Zig did like 6 months wasn't it Zig ?-- Plus the fines and all that crap ?-- It can be devastating !-- Yet Both of U hit the ground talking about new lights and putting the grow back together !-- There's something wrong with us !-- Not just U and Zig -- Most of us probably do the same thing !--- Lay low till the coast is clear then fire it up again !-- Much as I don't like not having a grow going it's been nice not having to be looking over my shoulder all the time -- I'm not near finished - I'm just on recess !-- The Snow Lotus want to come to Texas then my Indicas be bout where I want them -- Hello hybrids !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 17, 2018)

That’s awesome Nick, shoulda told that judge what the popo did to your lights...he mighta made’m replace them...
Glad to hear you caught a Break...


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm burning !-- I'm happy for Nick but U know it don't take much to convince me I need another toke !-- 
I been thinking about purple again -- BlackBerry Snow Lotus bred to that Snow Desiel gave me a light Purple almost pink--I still got original Purple Haze seed and PH-X-BBSL is a dark purple- real dark -- I'm need another Purple that is unrelated -- There's this thing I learned about in the FFA called hybrid vigor -- It was about cows but I don't see why it wouldn't apply to weed -- Cross bred beef is a large share of the beef supply -- Hybrid vigor is when U bred something like a white faced Hereford to a Black Angus --The first generation can surpass what mom or dad could do or the pure bred !-- So best mom out of 1st generation cross
should shine !-- Just a thought ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 17, 2018)

The Infamous Keef -- mad scientist or intrepid breeder and inventor ?  Hmmmm stay tuned folks !
Man you a hoot !


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2018)

Little bit of all Blue -- Grew up working steel -- Made my living as a young man doing R&D for concrete machine companies -- After a stint in the army where they saw fit to train me as a military policeman -- Imagine that ?--  5 years after getting out the army I kinda had to re-enlist -They made me go thru basic training again - I picked Operating Room Scrub Technician off a list of jobs I could be trained to do -- My thought was not much shooting even in war time -- unlike that 110 degree welding booth it was air-conditioned-- I figured I could clean about anything --
It was not about cleaning at all -- I spent 20 years nose to nose across an operating room table over a patient-- U see in the movies when a surgeon ask for an instrument ?-- I would be the one handing it to him and maybe elbow deep in someone's abdomen holding something out the way with the other hand -- When people say it's not brain surgery ?-- I know I been in some brains -- Then later I decided if I was gonna stay in the army and retire I might as well go out as an officer-- With my education level the only option was as a helicopter pilot-- I applied and they accepted me -- There is no roller coaster or thrill ride can phase me anymore !-- U flying along at a thousand feet and the instructor turn the helicopter engine off ?-- U better pick out a spot cause U got to fall like a rock for about 900 feet if U plan to survive -- Keep those blades spinning so U can flare out and kiss the ground gently !-- Pull it up too fast and U stop mid air -- Too slow and U stop about 6 feet under -- Some **** from my past come back to bite me and they allowed me to resign !-- I went back to the OR then one day I came around a corner too fast and hit a wet spot -- Broke my fall with my face -- It didn't turn out well -
One day I fly again !-- They used to give me the keys and tell me be back in 3 hours !-- I kinda miss the adrenaline !


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 17, 2018)

Lawd larrupin i almost choked to death reading that post Keef !  I kind of suspecioned you were military,  thank you for your service and the very entertaining posts as well.


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2018)

I been around Cuz !-- Smoked my 1st joint in 1973 and never quit !-- Cheated on every drug screen I ever took !
I used to burn one on the way to the drug screen !
It ain't all been fun and games -- Spent most of a decade as a legal morphine junkie after my fall -- Then I found another way !-- The morphine was slowly killing me !--
I have my times but all in all I do alright long as I got my caps !


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 17, 2018)

Yep i took my first twisty in the 70's as well. Man oh man that was some good weed. Jamacian around here mostly and finest kind.
Well its 10:00pm here in the land of rising tides and ever rising taxes so this ol dawg is hitting the rack. Nite all you old farts !


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2018)

Picked up hospital lab skills chasing these hot twins around the hospital lab at night !-- We had some good times !--Later I even tested out of college Anatomy and Physiology as well as Microbiology one Saturday-- So when I learned about this New genetically doubled Super weed like UBC Chemo I did some research -- Spent a year chasing a formula and experimenting -- I got myself a pickle jar lab !-- I need me a coffee can full of feminized seed -- I get my technique perfected I got a 1,000 in 1 chance of success -- I like my odds !-- I just need a new Super plant that is highly desirable and has a brand new trick !-- There's over 13,000 normal varieties and only a handful of these genetically doubled varieties!


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2018)

I ain't sharp as I used to be but I'm sharp enough to know  U don't come back from 17 criminal investigations ?--


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 17, 2018)

I can't help it.  I keep going over the conversations that were held after I was sentenced today.  I have this nagging feeling "might have something to do with the dank I'm smoking" that the judge an my lawyer sampled the evidence.  I know its an unreal stretch but those guys treated me …… different.  They honestly acted like they were sorry to have treated me like that.  My ego wants to say they saw the neatly labled jars with names like Valentin X Nurse Larry and CBD X whatever and figgered they better just sample it.  Then I think they just decided it was a real honest medical grow.  It was all seeds direct from this great group of people and produced with all the love and care I could give it. Most  anyone who actually tried my stuff 'said' it was the best they had ever had and I used to get people begging me to sell it.  I know my lawyer smoked and the judge told me his brother-in-law was a medical user so I will just think I impressed 'em with my skills and they decided I didn't belong in jail.  Then too, coulda been they felt sorry for the busted up vet with the service animal.  You just never know.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 18, 2018)

Well I think these people need to pay attention because this stuff we grow does help people...I’m really glad you didn’t come out of this like maybe you would have 10 years ago...hopefully one day our kids or grand kids will be growing pot in their gardens right next to the tomatoes n onions...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 18, 2018)

You are so right.  The benefits of this herb, other then just the buzz are amazing.  I grew for so long, and so far under the radar, that I almost forgot I was breaking the law.  If I hadn't been robbed 2 years ago I woulda probably never been busted.  I grew for myself and one close friend who was a multiple stroke patient.  I am always giving my extra stuff away and while I know its good stuff I think its almost a sin to charge for it.  The guy who has been supplying me with brick since my incident  got in the financial outs with his (supplier surprise surprise) so I had to go buy from my only other local contact and that is decent dank weed but it is $50 an 1/8th.  I'd be in the shat if I hadn't been rescued by another true soul, no one can afford those prices, its crazy

Have you seen the comercials for the new E-class?  If I wuz still a working man,,,,, and a city slicker...! Them things are awesome.  In reality, I own two 31 year old vehicles and 4 motorcycles.  No electronic gizmos for me!​


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 18, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Well I think these people need to pay attention because this stuff we grow does help people...I’m really glad you didn’t come out of this like maybe you would have 10 years ago...hopefully one day our kids or grand kids will be growing pot in their gardens right next to the tomatoes n onions...



2RE It is beginning to happen, slowely but surely. We can grow 4 legally so my 4 will be proudly and prominately next to my heritage tomatoes .  Theres been a lot of talk on the vine that govt may try to legislate how big a plant you'll be allowed to grow next season. I doubt that because enforcement would be a total beetch.
The people everywhere need to continue efforts to change stupid draconian laws that prevent them from growing a natural, healing plant. 
Oh Good Morning btw.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 18, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 18, 2018)

Nick
I'm glad you have options.
If I lost my grow I'd just have to do without.
You'd think it would be easy to find a little smoke for sale, but ppl here are so paranoid they won't even talk about it.


----------



## umbra (Dec 18, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- If the genetics are there and U give the plants what they need it can't help but be dank -- The genetics are in what we grow and we do know how to grow them --The topic of mmj in Texas gonna get hot and heavy soon -- New Congress is coming after the 1st and the push is on !-- I got those same genetics like Nick and others -- I'm ready !
They say I can only grow 6 then that's all they find !-- My thought is after hunting growers for sport now U gonna have to deal with what U created in those that survived --
If a pot farmer grew under prohibition I'm sure we'll all conform to 6 legal plants and follow all the rules !-- As far as I'm concerned they made me what I am now they gotta deal with it --


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm on the way out so anyone who didn't know -- Greetings from Corpus Christi Texas !-- News story around here recently was that American pot farmers are smuggling in seed to this high powered European super weed that is 3-4 times stronger that what used to be !-- What was I supposed to do call in and explain how wrong they are ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2018)

anyone have any good cures for being dizzy? i have been dizzy for 10 plus weeks. i have had blood tests, x-rays, mri's, ct scans, ent doc, you name it. tried some straight cbd oil. nothing fixes it(meclazine just makes me sleep) and seems like the docs are running out of ideas...


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2018)

OF -- I been thinking about that since U 1st mentioned it and I too am baffled -- If regular edible doses don't help --I don't know what to suggest !- Are U losing your balance ?--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2018)

darn near. feels like i am about 7 feet tall walking around. when sitting or laying down, feels like i am going over the edge of the first big drop on a roller coaster. i don't fall because i walk slowly now and make sure of my footing.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2018)

Of, i have had vertigo intermittently for a few years now. I went and got massages during harvest because my neck was so tight. After the 4th message my vertigo was gone. I couldn' t believe it. I couldn't lay back in a shampoo bowl with out the room going crazy it was horrible, rolling over in bed and get dizzy is maddening. and it is gone. since October. I don't know if you have  tight neck or want to try a few but it really stopped mine for 2 months now.  Good luck guy, i am sorry you have that horrible thing.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks Rose. I had a massage a couple of weeks ago after your reply about massage helping you. Felt good but didn’t change the dizzy. Guess I will try a few more then.


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2018)

If it may be that then try what I do -- I have an electric heating pad that I wrap around a neck roll made from a rolled up hand towel - I get comfortable as I can and put my neck toll behind my neck -- The heat helps keep me mobile !--Helps with the pain and stiffness -- Give it a try - Helps me maybe it'll help U too


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2018)

Thx Keef. I will try anything at this point...


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2018)

OF I bulged three disc in my neck when I fell --- What gives me the most trouble is when I over do with the left arm or twist my neck wrong and the nerve root in my neck gets inflamed -- There's nothing wrong with my left arm but when that nerve root is inflamed it doesn't work right!-- I feel I have firm grip on something and it slides right out my hand -- The worst is when the arm feels like it is quivering but it doesn't look like it is !-- I used to carry it cradled across my chest even used a sling on it sometimes --
I have to take it easy and still try to do stuff --I tend to over do so I keep the heat pad close !


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2018)

Raining at the beach - face is not happy -- It's late but how about breakfast ?-- Some of my world famous "Egg in a hole" ?-- I use a small glass to cut hole in a piece of bread -
Prepare a skillet like U would to fry an egg -- Throw the bread and little round toast U cut out into the skillet and break an egg in the hole and fry turning half way -- Egg in a hole ?-- What else U gonna call it -- Baby Bird in a nest ?-- With toast !-- I do make a killer "Mother and Child Reunion Omelet" ?-- Chicken Omelet-- with cheese !
I knew U guys wanted to know this so I posted it !-- Got nothing to do with how high I am !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2018)

mri of my neck, back and brain all look normal. a little disc bulging and some disc dessication but the neurologist said it is normal for a 53 year old fogey. right now i am having a head rush like i used to like after a good hit of hash but i haven't had any hash or anything for that matter today. scheduled a massage for tomorrow. mrs fogey wants me to try accupuncture. so now i am setting up an appt to get stuck with pins...


----------



## umbra (Dec 18, 2018)

Keef said:


> Raining at the beach - face is not happy -- It's late but how about breakfast ?-- Some of my world famous "Egg in a hole" ?-- I use a small glass to cut hole in a piece of bread -
> Prepare a skillet like U would to fry an egg -- Throw the bread and little round toast U cut out into the skillet and break an egg in the hole and fry turning half way -- Egg in a hole ?-- What else U gonna call it -- Baby Bird in a nest ?-- With toast !-- I do make a killer "Mother and Child Reunion Omelet" ?-- Chicken Omelet-- with cheese !
> I knew U guys wanted to know this so I posted it !-- Got nothing to do with how high I am !--


When I was in Barcelona, they made a club sandwich with the fried egg in a hole in the toast. It was weird


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 18, 2018)

I think the Mennonites have a similiar dish but they put a mushroom cap in the hole instead of an egg and call it Toad In A Hole.
Any Mennonites here to confirm ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2018)

Blue --I don't even know what a Mennonite is but U can't come up in here calling people names !


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2018)

I apologize !-- I looked it up with my Google machine -


----------



## umbra (Dec 18, 2018)

I wish I was Amish, lol


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 18, 2018)

Yeah some them Amish gals is right preddy


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2018)

What's Amish mean ?-- I be back !

No!-No !- No !-- I do not chop wood and haul water !-- and electricity and motors is good -- I couldn't live like that !-- I think it's in the bible !-- No AC ?-- No way !


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 18, 2018)

Keef said:


> What's Amish mean ?-- I be back !
> 
> No!-No !- No !-- I do not chop wood and haul water !-- and electricity and motors is good -- I couldn't live like that !-- I think it's in the bible !-- No AC ?-- No way !



Oh Keef it builds character,  if it dont kill you.......


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2018)

Blue --I'll just do without character then !-- I did my share of hauling and chopping !

Seems I've caused a problem again ?--Angie -- THG- Rose - I apologize --I try to control it but it slips out sometimes -- U guys ever want me to go away I'll leave and be glad U let me stay as long as U have !-- The world has never seen what our country is going thru right now -- a president with 17 criminal investigations - I don't want to argue -- It's in the hands of the courts now - That's hard to ignore or defend ! -- I think maybe I should take some time off  ?
They just keeping coming at me -- I'm tired of defending myself !


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 18, 2018)

Have a bowl Keef an chill. Or a couple. You're right too -- you're enough of a character all ready !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 18, 2018)

When I went to visit relatives in Pa. I saw these little houses (like a privy) out front and in between every other house.  Turns out that is how the Amish are getting around that nasty old no phone thing.  They have decided its ok as long as the phone ain't in their actual house.  Thats the Amish in central pa anyways


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 18, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> When I went to visit relatives in Pa. I saw these little houses (like a privy) out front and in between every other house.  Turns out that is how the Amish are getting around that nasty old no phone thing.  They have decided its ok as long as the phone ain't in their actual house.  Thats the Amish in central pa anyways



I've heard of that in other Amish communities. Sometimes they have one community phone.  As long as they're happy more power to em.


----------



## umbra (Dec 18, 2018)

I used to go to a lot of VA hospitals to fix equipment. In Brooklyn, they have metal detectors and bomb sniffing dogs. In Lebanon, PA it's in an old corn field in Amish country. There is a gunsmith across the street with a big sign, "Get your guns here", just an observation from the road of Life


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 18, 2018)

umbra said:


> I used to go to a lot of VA hospitals to fix equipment. In Brooklyn, they have metal detectors and bomb sniffing dogs. In Lebanon, PA it's in an old corn field in Amish country. There is a gunsmith across the street with a big sign, "Get your guns here", just an observation from the road of Life



What was your first thought seeing that sign near the VA hospital ?


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 18, 2018)

That's 30 minutes from my brother-in-laws.  That old codger has some cool old guns in there.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 18, 2018)

Hey old fogey, have you tried the epley manuever? It worked for my wife’s vertigo...sometimes it take a few tries but it’s worth it...try to follow the procedures carefully for best results...
https://www.mottchildren.org/health-library/hw205519
This site says have a doctor do it but my wife did it with my assistance and you can too or have mrs OF help you...


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 18, 2018)

umbra said:


> I used to go to a lot of VA hospitals to fix equipment. In Brooklyn, they have metal detectors and bomb sniffing dogs. In Lebanon, PA it's in an old corn field in Amish country. There is a gunsmith across the street with a big sign, "Get your guns here", just an observation from the road of Life



It's quite a juxtposition, gun sign VA hospital and a Amish community.  Im curious what thoughts are out there about it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks 2RE. I have tried the Epley maneuver. The ENT says is isn’t vertigo but I tried it a number of times just the same. I about ready to try voodoo or Ernest Angely...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 18, 2018)

Hey fogey, we seem to travel in the same circles   I have that problem in the summer time when the heat affects my already super high BP.  Last summer I was smoking a high sativa during the day and that stuff really messed with my equilibrium.  Got to where I couldn't go two rungs up a stepladder.  Lemon thai.  Great for driving inspiration, terrible for driving a Harley in the mtns!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 18, 2018)

I spoke with the VIPARSPECTRA rep by phone today.  He told me to take photos of the lights (or whats left of 'em) and email 'em to support.  They'll evaluate the pics and send me replacement parts.  Considering the circumstances that seems like a pretty fair deal.


----------



## umbra (Dec 18, 2018)

bluegrasser said:


> What was your first thought seeing that sign near the VA hospital ?


My 1st thoughts were, that's crazy. Then I thought, I wonder what kind of guns he has for sale? lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> I spoke with the VIPARSPECTRA rep by phone today.  He told me to take photos of the lights (or whats left of 'em) and email 'em to support.  They'll evaluate the pics and send me replacement parts.  Considering the circumstances that seems like a pretty fair deal.


Pretty awesome company


----------



## umbra (Dec 19, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Dec 19, 2018)

Good morning y'all.

Question: Do y'all feed close to harvest?
My NS X BBSL is getting close but the fan leaves are showing nitrogen deficiency. I'm probably 2-3 weeks away from harvest.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2018)

Good morning!  yes gloman, feed them, they are really putting on weight the last couple of weeks. I stop the week before harvest. And there is no flush in organics, so i don't do that either. 

That Eply maneuver, i have done that a hundred times. And then one time i barfed, right at physical therapy. The therapist held my head while i threw up. i was mortified. He wouldn't let me get up and held that. I don't know if it worked that time or not. but i had loose rock, yes you can always say, that rose has rocks in her head. Then last year when we went to seattle i got it again and it finally went away after the messages.. I don't know, but i hate it.  I hope yours ends soon OF. It is so horrible. 
Cool news St Nick!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 19, 2018)

Good morning everyone.  Colder then a welldigger in the klondike here.


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 19, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Good morning everyone.  Colder then a welldigger in the klondike here.



Up here the old people say " coldern a gravediggers nu#s in january".   We're no where near as cold as the klondike. 20 cm of snow. But 10º and rain for saturday. Weird weather.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks Rose!
I gave them the works! Nutes, fulvic and molasses.
It surprised me how fast the fan leaves turn yellow.  Otherwise their healthy. I'm having to use yoyos on All the plants as the buds are getting too heavy for the branches.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 19, 2018)

Ill apologize in advance for this.
I couldn't help myself. Its just too funny.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 19, 2018)

i have a question, maybe someone has answer maybe not.  I seem to be super naive when it comes to weed laws.  Is there a state I can go to and get a legit medical card without having to provide proof of residency? I know I qualify in just about any respect you could imagine.  I got a medical jacket like the old websters dictionary. 10 inches thick easy.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 19, 2018)

Thas funny Golman


----------



## thegloman (Dec 19, 2018)

Nick
I don't know of any state where you don't have to be a resident.
However......that being said, it isn't hard to establish legal (false) residency in another state on paper.
You can always use a friends address and get a state ID. I did that for my Az. card.


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 19, 2018)

Where's Keef ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2018)

Good question


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 19, 2018)

Sometimes Keef needs to check out...sometimes for his good and sometimes for ours...but probably the proper thing to do...
Sometimes though, I do too...or maybe he just has something else to do tonight...


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 20, 2018)

K thanks, i enjoy his posts.


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 20, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## thegloman (Dec 20, 2018)

Good morning OFC!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 20, 2018)

Hey OFC.  Baby its cold outside.


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 20, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Hey OFC.  Baby its cold outside.



OMG SHHHHHHH not allowed to sing or say that in canada !!!
Its been banned by radio stations for a month. Serious.


----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2018)

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 20, 2018)

I wonder what the rent in Canada be like.  I think about going south for the winter, maybe instead go north for the growing season?  Keef doesn't have the monopoly on wild speculation.  I been thinking about getting me a class A and hitting the road again.  Nothing saying I couldn't go north instead of south.  Do you need a passport to go to Canada these days?  Didn't used to.


----------



## zigggy (Dec 20, 2018)

good morning everyone ,,,yes bluegrass we all enjoy his post (even when there a lot of them,,,lol),,im sure he's fine ,,,,no work today raining like crazy having tornado warnings ,,,hey nick I do believe you need a passport now


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 20, 2018)

you do need a passport to go back and forth to canada nowadays...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2018)

It’s a tough thing but I think we’re going to have to put our little guy Bucky off to the next life...he’s not a happy camper in this one any more...he hasn’t been able to eat but just a little for about a week now...he’s not enjoying life anymore...can’t climb the few steps we have to get back into the house...not that I mind carrying him, i don’t but he’s a sad case right now...
He doesn’t seem to be in terrible pain but he’s sick and he’s not happy...stage 4 kidney disease has progressed so far that there is nothing to be done...the cbd doesn’t seem to be helping either...


----------



## mrcane (Dec 20, 2018)

Morning OFC. El Nino lives here in PNW warm rain and high winds in the forecast. 
Have couple Blackjack finishing up around New Years starting to smell pretty nice. 
Yep Nick need a passport to get into Canada.
Sorry to hear that Redeyes that's a tough one. 
I'm puffin. .Hope you are staying High ...


----------



## thegloman (Dec 20, 2018)

2RE
I'm awefull sorry about Bucky.
My boy Little One went down the same way.  I carried him everywhere at the end but he was just too sick to have any quality of life.  Hardest thing I've EVER had to do.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 20, 2018)

Keef is ok.
I got in touch with him this morn.  He's just takin care of business.  He'll be back.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 20, 2018)

Bummer


----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2018)

Red, sorry about Bucky. I have watched my share of dogs die. Early part of my career in Lasers, Drs would get trained on surgical laser in a dog lab. After the surgery they would put them to sleep. Many would wake up with their organs laying on a table and cry in pain. It was a hard thing to watch and participate in, but it is how doctors are trained. Did cadavers too. The tissue interaction with a laser is different in a live creature than it is with a dead one. We tried meat we bought at the grocery store, it didn't react the same way.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 21, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2018)

a stoner's moment …
4 suits in a deck of cards, 4 seasons to the year
52 cards, 52 weeks a year
if you add up the value of the cards its 365, 365 days a year
you can read conspiracy theories into anything if that's how you read it


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Good morning OFC,

Red: I have been in your shoes.  I feel your pain.  You gave Bucky a great life.  It is compassionate and loving to let him go when he is suffering so much.  I wish you and yours all the best coping with saying goodbye to Bucky.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 21, 2018)

umbra said:


> a stoner's moment …
> 4 suits in a deck of cards, 4 seasons to the year
> 52 cards, 52 weeks a year
> if you add up the value of the cards its 365, 365 days a year
> you can read conspiracy theories into anything if that's how you read it


365 isn’t divisible by 4


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2018)

Yeah I used 366 because of leap year, because there aren't 365 days in a year, lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 21, 2018)

364 is better. No fractions. I did do the math though and 91 is the sum of all the cards if you assign the jack, queen and king 11,12 and 13 respectively. If you assign jokers a value of 1 each, then I agree, 366 is good. But jokers are wild so I am not sure what a good value for them would be. I really need to get back to work so I am not a pest anymore. I apologize. We need Keef back on here so I don’t have time to scrutinize stuff.


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 21, 2018)

umbra said:


> a stoner's moment …
> 4 suits in a deck of cards, 4 seasons to the year
> 52 cards, 52 weeks a year
> if you add up the value of the cards its 365, 365 days a year
> you can read conspiracy theories into anything if that's how you read it



Thats actually from an old song done as recitation called Soldier and A Deck of Cards.


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2018)

bluegrasser said:


> Thats actually from an old song done as recitation called Soldier and A Deck of Cards.


yes, that is what inspired the posting


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2018)

some of the garden, lol


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 21, 2018)

umbra said:


> yes, that is what inspired the posting



I used to include it in my stage shows years ago. Old folks loved it.  Thanks for some nice nostalgia .


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2018)

more I think


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 21, 2018)

Wow , impressive !


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2018)

I messed up and did doubles of some and none of others, lol too many pics


----------



## thegloman (Dec 21, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 21, 2018)

Great looking garden !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 21, 2018)

@umbra - you grow start to finish in solo cups? If so, that is like magic...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2018)

umbra, too bad those indica leaves are so tiny. Holy fan leaves and the color, very nice.
2 RE, I am so sorry about your baby dogger. It is the hardest thing to do, but it is a final gift we give them. Your dog is so lucky to have you. Just know, i am sure you do, that the grief is real and comes and goes and comes again. you can talk about it here. Big ole hugs.


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2018)

oldfogey8 said:


> @umbra - you grow start to finish in solo cups? If so, that is like magic...


Not normally. I start in the cups, then 1 gallon bags, then 7 gallon bags. I'm a little behind of getting the last crop out of the garage and moving the next crop in so the are still in cups. It is my goal to get caught up by Christmas.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 21, 2018)

Cool. Thx. They just look pretty big but healthy for being raised in 16 oz cups.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2018)

how many ounces do you get from one indica plant umbra in 7 gallon bags? Is that a little personal?


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2018)

It depends of the strain but 4 to 6 is about right


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 21, 2018)

umbra said:


> It depends of the strain but 4 to 6 is about right


 4 to 6 ?  Ounces ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 21, 2018)

umbra said:


> Not normally. I start in the cups, then 1 gallon bags, then 7 gallon bags. I'm a little behind of getting the last crop out of the garage and moving the next crop in so the are still in cups. It is my goal to get caught up by Christmas.


Do you have a special technique when transplanting ? Or are MJ just really tough and resiliant ?


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2018)

Some are more resilient than others, lol. Its all about the roots, Even when flowering, its about the roots.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 21, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> umbra, too bad those indica leaves are so tiny. Holy fan leaves and the color, very nice.
> 2 RE, I am so sorry about your baby dogger. It is the hardest thing to do, but it is a final gift we give them. Your dog is so lucky to have you. Just know, i am sure you do, that the grief is real and comes and goes and comes again. you can talk about it here. Big ole hugs.


Just left the vet...yes it’s hard and I thought we probably shouldn’t go home right now so we’re at the loudest place I could think of for a while...our local brewery...we’ll hoist a couple to Bucky...it’s gonna be tough though especially for my wife....well as they say, he’s no longer hurting...thanks for all your comments friends!!!


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2018)

to Bucky


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 21, 2018)

Bucky...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 21, 2018)

To Bucky


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 22, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> To Bucky


To Bucky


----------



## giggy (Dec 22, 2018)

morning stoners. 2redeyes sorry for yall's loss, they are family. i've dropped in the other day on a couple threads, and got called away before i stopped here. i found humor in one and hope i helped in the other. when i came back someone thought i had a ulterior motive. no i don't. i march to the beat of my own drum, i have a bit of a morbid sense of humor so i find funny where you may not, that's just me. the main thing i stopped in for this morn was to tell everybody the i wish all of yall a very merry christmas. peace


----------



## thegloman (Dec 22, 2018)

To Bucky


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2018)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays giggy. Good morning OFC


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2018)

Mornin’ all. Oh look. It is raining still/again. Off to pick up a few last minute presents and then I plan on hunkering down, catching a buzz and bothering Mrs Fogey by playing some guitar(my guitar skills are like my growing skills-pretty amateur)...


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 22, 2018)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mornin’ all. Oh look. It is raining still/again. Off to pick up a few last minute presents and then I plan on hunkering down, catching a buzz and bothering Mrs Fogey by playing some guitar(my guitar skills are like my growing skills-pretty amateur)...



Ya know, Mrs Fogey might think you're serenading her


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2018)

Good morning all,
Beautiful picture re, grieve well. I am so sorry.
I am off to get my haircut and the color restored. lol
Lets start this chirstmas weekend started.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2018)

bluegrasser said:


> Ya know, Mrs Fogey might think you're serenading her


you've not heard me try to sing. it is not pretty...


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2018)

What up O.F.C.!-- Just a quick drive by I'll have to catch up later !-- Been a lot going on !-- So shiny object-shiny object !-- The right hand sometime don't need to know what the left hand is up to --- I be around later -- Just trying to make sure I'm not the last grower in Texas who gets busted before things change !-- U guys hold down the fort -- I'll be back !


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2018)

One last thing then back at it -- Ya'll might think I'm bout half crazy and I may be but I ain't got caught yet !


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 22, 2018)

Keef said:


> One last thing then back at it -- Ya'll might think I'm bout half crazy and I may be but I ain't got caught yet !


Ooooooooo boy


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 22, 2018)

To  Bucky


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Perhaps a puppy may ease your grief Red.  It has helped me in the past.  Saving a life at the animal shelter has distracted me from my sadness more than a couple times. Everyone has there own way of coping in times like this.

We are here for you if you want to talk.


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm back home !-- Oh !-- That's gonna hurt right there !--- Feel a little beaten up -- I'm getting too old for this **** !-- I need a hot shower and a large dose of caps !-- I think I'm good !-- If I told U want I been up to I'd have to kill U so we just gonna skip that part !--Things are changing in Texas and I needed an insurance policy !--What's this about Bucky ?-- Dam !-- Could the OFC get a break ?-- This been a tough year on lots of us !--


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 23, 2018)

Gmorning OFs


----------



## thegloman (Dec 23, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
Its another great day to be alive!
I had some caps made up with Frank's Gift and they were Wonderfull!   4 before bed and I slept like a baby without much body ache. I LOVE it! It does have a fair buzz to it too!
I think my next big purchase is gonna have to be a nice press.


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- My aches got pains -- Making grandpa noises when I move -- High in the 70s today -Foggy outside - Weak front moving thru causing some pressure in my face but I live --
I got my heat pack on my neck a cup of coffee and my pipe -- I'll survive !-- Maybe ?
Dam straight Gloman needs a press -- A pot farmer needs the tools of the trade --


----------



## umbra (Dec 23, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## mrcane (Dec 23, 2018)

Morning OFC Big rain here last night..
Lost one of my chickens last night too, she wasn't laying any more anyhow... 
Spring is coming we will get a couple more chicks.
Hope that you're having a wonderful day!!
Time to light one up


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2018)

Mane I am still stove up and not moving much - Caps and a heating pad -- and some music-- Cream - reunion -- Royal Albert Hall !-- I thought about Pink Floyd -- The Wall but Cream works for me !-- and War -- Been digging some War lately -- Cisco Kid -- Slippin' Into Darkness -- Spill The Wine -- 
Curtis Mayfield -- Superfly 
Overcast and humid at the beach !--


----------



## mrcane (Dec 23, 2018)

Figure that I would tie some nice flies with that ol chicken


----------



## mrcane (Dec 23, 2018)

My girls are 30 days in flower two ea Papaya and two ea Girl scout cookies. In 7 gal pots going organic worm teas and fish firt.


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2018)

Waste not -Want not !-- Be a nice supply of feathers ?-- 

I been thinking about this year -- and saw something that summed it up !
2018 -- Go home !--You're drunk !


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Hello OFC

I have company coming over tomorrow.  I have some nice Blackberry Fire to share and give to my friends.  Cured 2 months now and I am sure they will like it.  I love to share new strains.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 23, 2018)

So I was just over at the neighbors getting High also where we have two Blackjack that we will be taking just after Xmass. 




This baby have one nice Cola


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2018)

Work it Cane !-- I think I might have to grow some Papaya again one day -- Black Jack - Indica or indica heavy ?-- I been looking at some more Indicas and thought I ran across Black Jack ?-- Jack Herer - x- something !-- Only one around can keep all that straight in his mind  is Umbra !-- I got to where I ask before I look it up -- I gotta stick with Indicas and fast finishing hybrids for now -- I been thinking about the weather down here -- It hardly ever freezes and once before I bred outside in the winter -- I may be able to set up one those greenhouse like the Gloman got and bloom outside in the winter ?--- Been bouncing a plan around about some sativas later --- Still overcast and humid at the beach - High in the 70s today and low/mid 50s tonight !
I think we gonna get some rain -- My poor old broken face ain't liking these pressure changes !


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2018)

Cane - U smoke in more ways than one --- I got a boneless pork shoulder roast been in the fridge  in brine for 2 days -- I can't freeze it now can I ?-- I guess I should make up some rub and fire the smoker up ?-- Love that little electric smoker -- perfect heat control and I can smoke a whole butt roast or brisket with a chunk of wood big as your fist !
So I guess there will be pulled pork for Christmas ?


----------



## mrcane (Dec 23, 2018)

Keef I believe that Blackjack is Black Domina x Jack  Herer.
As far as that pork roast I would smoke her.
Yaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2018)

1/2 and half -- sativa/indica-- I had to go look -- Sounds good to me!-- I got seed to 2 breedings to work out after I cut my girls out from some my more established stuff -- It's not like I need to be looking at anything else -- Still Snow Lotus want to come to Texas !-- I hear her calling to me !-- I got some girls gonna wanna meet him !-- One more generation might be just what my Indicas need ?-- If I'm right I should hit a shower of terp pheno types soon out one these girls !-- and they just dank stacked on top of dank -- Pretty sure won't be no scrubs!
I'll put that roast on tommorrow-- Take me 24 hours so I gotta start it about noon !-- 6 hours at 250 then put the Texas crutch on it -( wrap it in parchment paper )-- for 18 more hours at about 200 -- It'll be nice !


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 23, 2018)

mrcane said:


> Figure that I would tie some nice flies with that ol chickenView attachment 251043


 yep some nice # 16s there


----------



## thegloman (Dec 24, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Yo Gloman -- I think my pear wine went vinegar on me-- The airlock ain't bubbling no more -- I haven't tasted it -- Just noticed it last night -- Them yeast may have just ate all the sugar --- I guess I better taste it and see !-- The rest doing fine -- Cherry pops and it got to be 30% plus alcohol -- Peach is nice -- Fruit Cocktail is like a white wine --One U never tasted before -- I'm just not sure whether to make it sweet --semi sweet -- or dry 
Wake and Bake U old Farts-- Weed don't smoke itself -- I call it quality control -- an essential part of any good grow !--- It's important that U get high -- 
Merry Christmas all !-- Ho-Ho-Ho and all that ! -- I think I might live-- Stiff and sore but better than yesterday !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 24, 2018)

mornin'. going to try out acupuncture this morning for my dizziness. hope it works. the newest health issue i have is possible upper jaw infection from a tooth that i had drilled earlier in the year. i am a mess. gotta love having health issues on christmas eve morning. apparently i have been naughty this year and will be getting a swollen cheek in my stocking... can't wake and bake with you keef. i gotta drive... merry christmas. and happy new year. and happy holidays to those of you who may celebrate other holidays this time of year.


----------



## Mike143 (Dec 24, 2018)

Ouch,oldfogey8 I feel for ya.Tooth and ear pain are the absolute worst.Hope they get you on some antibiotics,Today!I would be curious to know how the acupuncture works,my wife suffers vertigo,can get pretty bad sometimes.Please let me know what you think.


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2018)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2018)

Good morning all, Merry christmas eve too.  I am sure sorry OF, that you have to go thru this on christmas. 
Guess what? i got the coolest pipe in the mail. I may have to take a pic. red and white and big. woohoo. I have just the stuff to fill it. 
I hope you all have a great day and have some love and laughter too.


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2018)

decided to pop some more beans
Beatrix's choice
BPU x sour doja
GDPx
super glue x kali mist
buckeye purple x GDP
blueberry og x tres stardawg
gelato#45


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

Get well soon OF ! --
Welcome back Mike -- Hope U had a nice trip !
Umbra I hate U !-- popping seed all da time
This year I find myself more interested in what comes after the first of the year than Christmas-- When the new Texas Congress convenes -- MMJ is on the line !-- I know it won't solve everything the day law is amended but I just want them to quit hard hunting us !-- We'll work things out after that !-- In my opinion them old white men need to let this happen !-- I got my grow packed and maybe when I set back up I won't have to worry so much about law dogs sniffing around -- One way or another it won't be long before I'm back in the saddle !-- Umbra using that GDP again ?-- I took his GDP-x- BPU which was a fine Blueberry and his BPU-X-B.B. which is blueberry dominate and bred them -- My Blueberry lies somewhere in them seed !-- They burning a hole in my pocket !-- and (GDP-X-BPU)- x- BOC-- Mane I need to pop some seed !
Hey Rose !--


----------



## thegloman (Dec 24, 2018)

Keef
My pear wine was terrible so I froze it out, added more pear juice and sugar and let it work some more then froze it again.
Now its not bad but pretty strong.


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

Man with a plan -- Nurse Larry -x- BlackBerry Snow Lotus -- with about a quarter gram of hash grated on top then baked for half hour at 250 degrees -- A couple caps of this make any day seem like Christmas !-- May not be pretty but it'll rock your world !- That's a size 00 gel cap on my packing stick !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 24, 2018)

Mike143 said:


> Ouch,oldfogey8 I feel for ya.Tooth and ear pain are the absolute worst.Hope they get you on some antibiotics,Today!I would be curious to know how the acupuncture works,my wife suffers vertigo,can get pretty bad sometimes.Please let me know what you think.



so far, i have not gotten any relief, mike. i am going back for another 'sticking' next week. my health insurance is footing the bill so i might as well try 2 treatments. my teeth don't hurt. i think i may have  let the infection get too far and maybe the tooth is dead. it is just the swelling that is not swell so to speak. couldn't make it to urgent care before they closed. rinsing with hydrogen peroxide seemed to help. will be doing that until urgent care opens back up after christmas...


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

OF when U first complained of vertigo U didn't say anything about a tooth !-- The vertigo is probably related !-- I hate that it happened around Christmas!-- If U can  go to the ER !-- U need to get on antibiotics as soon as possible !-- This is a serious condition -- An infection can spread and grow rapidly -- It's not that far to your brain !-- Stay on it !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 24, 2018)

The vertigo has been going on for 3 months. The tooth came into play a couple of days ago as near as I can figure. Have to head over to the in-laws shortly so I may spend some time in urgent care tomorrow. One near my house is open at 9 am. The ER and X-mas eve are not a mix I feel like dealing with. My mother in law is an RN. I am sure she will pester me about getting an antibiotic a bunch tonight...


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

OF I'm still inclined to believe the vertigo and the tooth are connected !-- I'm not gonna try to tell U what to do but an infected tooth has some kind of relationship to the pyloric valve in the heart -- An infected tooth can cause damage to the valve resulting in a heart murmer or even a heart attack !-- Plus an infection can spread in the blood causing septic shock followed by death !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2018)

Keef is right Of, be careful, we are fond of you round these parts,


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

I wasn't trying to be harsh !-- That is just how the body Works !-- A heat pack may give some temporary relief but if the infection is not cleared up it WILL  kill U !


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

Got my pork roast in the smoker !-- Gonna be perfect!-- U brine it -- pat it dry then put a liberal about of BBQ rub on it --and  in the smoker !
Bright and in the mid 70s today !-- I got my second ladder for a scaffold to reach the crown molding and tape it off !--
Been taking my time because I won't get the paint till after the first !-- I got my spackling to fill in the holes from where the light rack was fixed to the ceiling -- There is really not much damage to fix !-- It'll go pretty fast when I get the paint !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 24, 2018)

I appreciate your help, Keef. I know you know what you are talking about. I didn’t think you were being harsh. I am just kind of a knucklehead. I am kinda fed up with healthcare and just want to ignore it for a short time and not wreck X-mas. Of course a heart attack would really wreck it, probably for those close to me more than for me. No fever. No pain. I am just thinking a lot of folks have had a lot worse than what I have going on and have come thru unscathed.


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

OF --I tend to be a little blunt when it comes to medical -- I was there I've seen this stuff with my own eyes !-- U will probably be OK until the clinic opens but be there when they do !-- When an infection gets into the bone it can be harder to get rid of -- Take the antibiotics like they tell U and take them all -- Don't stop taking them !-- Because of people stopping antibiotics early we have developed super bugs like MRSA -- Ask the Gloman about it !-- He got it after a total knee replacement -- How long did U have to go without a knee Gloman ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

I told Other Keef don't take anymore of those caps U already high enough  !-- He don't listen to me !-- Too late now !-- I think I figured out how them reindeers fly -- Cannacaps !-- I probably be able to fly soon !--


----------



## thegloman (Dec 24, 2018)

Keef
I spent 3+months without a knee in my leg.
Shoot it took 4 surgeries for that knee cuz of the MRSA. Now I'm on antibiotics for life cuz it got in the bone. Spent the better part of a year unable to walk.


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

G --I knew it was a long time I just didn't know how long -- That's some bad **** !-- Usually get it at the hospital because of sloppy dressing changes !-- Of course they blame it on the OR - -There's a word I'm too high to spell that means "hospital acquired "-- Since leaving the hospital I've kinda lost the faith -- Except U have to go to the doctor to get the medicine -- Just don't put me in the hospital !- That's where the strongest bugs live like MRSA !
U get sick or injured and your immune system compromised and they take U to the place the worst of the microbes live !-- I got a head injury but that don't make sense to me anymore !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2018)

i read that pot can kill mrsa. That would be good if it were true. I think lymes disease is bacteria, so why wouldn't it work for that?  Gloman, sheesh, i am glad you are alive. That must have been a horrendous ordeal.


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

No telling what pot can do -- They never studied peeps that are as saturated with THC/CBD as we are !-- I'm pretty much bullet proof right now myself -- OK not bullet proof but I bet I could slow a few down -- I'd just rather not !- Just because U can do a thing don't mean U should !--


----------



## thegloman (Dec 24, 2018)

Bullet proof!
Ahhhaaahahaha!  I used to be 10' tall and bullet proof too!
Lol. Now I'm barely 5'8 and water resistant.
It was a tuff ordeal. Got sepsis and it got complicated.
Once I got past the sepsis I had someone bring me sacks full of canna caps.  I stayed high most of the time I was in the hospital.
They say only the good die young. If that's true I have a while to go yet.


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

I just remembered that roast in the smoker !-- I need to float out there and check it !-- Got a pot of Mac and cheese with chopped CKN in it for supper !-- Roast be ready bout noon ish tommorrow!--
I remember thinking I would never stop smoking weed -- Then I started eating it !-- I don't smoke so much anymore !
Where da roast ?-


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 24, 2018)

Yep the mad scientist is back.


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

Blue it comes and goes !-- I'd be doing better if this front would move on thru -- A cold front pushes down into the Gulf of Mexico then moves back over us as a warm front !-- My face catch it both ways !-- That mad scientist thing is on hold !-- I get that Snow Lotus and become proficient at making feminized seed -- I'll show U mad scientist !-- Genetic doubling !-When I was chasing those twins around the lab back in the day I soaked up thier knowledge like a sponge -- I got my pickle jar lab put up but I spent a year working out my formula !--
I got no intention of recreating UBC Chemo -- I'm just following the process !-- I have to treat sprouts with a hot  dilute weed killer then flush it all out after it does it's trick and before it kills the plant !--The process ain't that hard it's the dragging them back across death door back into the land of the living that is hard !-- If it was easy everybody would be doing it -- So I'm roll those bones until I win !-- It's just a side project but I think I can pull it off !


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

Blue U ever heard of something called "Terminator Seed" -- Not a seed company but a type of seed !-- They using the same process -- Then breed a genetically doubled male to a normal female -- Makes the offspring a "triploid"-Nothing can fertilize them-- U may be able to clone them but there will never be seed -- Like seedless Watermelon and the most U get is some undeveloped nubs !-- They want U to have to buy seed for every crop !- Some may be stronger than regular plants -- IE: "Diablo Pink Kush" !-- Made right there in Canada !


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2018)

2n designates a normal plant -- 3n triploid and tetraploid as 4n -- The holy grail of commercial outdoor pot farming -- An outdoor crop immune to the pollen bomb that will never make any seed !-- I believe it lies at 5n !--
True genetic sensemillia !


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 25, 2018)

Keef said:


> Blue it comes and goes !-- I'd be doing better if this front would move on thru -- A cold front pushes down into the Gulf of Mexico then moves back over us as a warm front !-- My face catch it both ways !-- That mad scientist thing is on hold !-- I get that Snow Lotus and become proficient at making feminized seed -- I'll show U mad scientist !-- Genetically doubling !-- I got my pickle jar lab put up but I spent a year working out my formula !--
> I got no intention of recreating UBC Chemo -- I'm just following the process !-- I have to treat sprouts with a hot  dilute weed killer then flush it all out after it does it's trick and before it kills the plant !-- If it was easy everybody would be doing it !-- Instead of a plant that has two strand of DNA in each cell I want to double it to 4 strands in each cell -- Make a plant that makes 4 leaves at a time instead of 2 -- What happens to the way THC/CBD is expressed is a crap shoot !-- So I'm roll those bones until I win !


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 25, 2018)

Keef said:


> Blue U ever heard of something called "Terminator Seed" -- Not a seed company but a type of seed !-- They using the same process -- Then breed a genetically doubled male to a normal female -- Makes the offspring a "triploid"-Nothing can fertilize them-- U may be able to clone them but there will never be seed -- Like seedless Watermelon and the most U get is some undeveloped nubs !-- They want U to have to buy seed for every crop !- Some may be stronger than regular plants -- IE: "Diablo Pink Kush" !-- Made right there in Canada !



I've hear the term in passing but never understood what it was about. I've heard of Pink Kush but not Diablo PK.  Would these plants clone ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 25, 2018)

Morninh OFs . Merry Christmas


----------



## thegloman (Dec 25, 2018)

Good morning OFC.
MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas kiddies .  Lets all burn one


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas OFC !-- I was hoping for a White Christmas but temps of 76/65 kinda rules that out !
I hope all be high as they want for long as they want !

Blue U probably don't want to start off trying to grow polyploids -- They can be cloned but clone rates are much lower than normal plants - grow slower and need more water !
Get U some AK or other fast finishing indica !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 25, 2018)

not mine but on topic...


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2018)

Smokin Tree !-- Mane my caps are kicking in I got music playing -- My job today if I chose is to scoop the last of the water out the hot tub -- clean it and refill it !-- For now me and the caps just gonna rock out !-- Some new music some old music -- Doing alright at the beach!-- I thought 2 of those moon rock caps ( only missing some oil)---was nice so in the over indulgent Christmas spirit I took 3 !-- Might better strap in ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2018)

I been thinking about growing -- There's just so much out there I think I need to readjust my parameters -- Even with just Indicas there's too many to choose from -- I'm thinking maybe I go with color ?-- I got a good start with my own Purple line -- Snow Lotus and color with mystery terps might be my angle  --I got Rose's Purple Haze---- Black Berry Snow Lotus -x- Purple Haze -- has color several of those BBSL crosses carry color -- Snow Desiel-x- BBSL got some pink --
I can do 2 things at once  !-- I might cross a PH male back on some with color -- If I need to -- Maybe not -- Maybe a Snow Desiel male ?--I think I got a purple blueberry I just got to find it in those (Purple Haze -x- BBSL )-x B.B. King seed  --  Texas gonna like dis Purple Fire !


----------



## zigggy (Dec 25, 2018)

merry Christmas everyone,,,,off to play with toys ,,,,,,be safe


----------



## mrcane (Dec 25, 2018)

Morning OFC. ..Merry Christmas. ...


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2018)

Zig --Cane -- Merry Christmas  back at U !-- Glad Cane showed up -- Reminded me I got that roast in the smoker !
Time for more coffee and Nurse this pipe awhile !--
Cane what kinda chickens U gonna get !-- I get back to the country I'm get me some !-- Maybe Jersey Giants or some Brahma -- Probably get some those Banta too -- Big chickens and little chickens !


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2018)

In a couple weeks Texas will be considering whether to go mmj or not -- If they just amend that stupid law they passed I mighta made it to the end of prohibition without getting caught -- The grow is packed so most they get me on now is simple possession -- I've drawn some attention to the OFC in Texas but I don't expect anyone to even contact me about a commercial grow yet !-- They will !-- I'm toxic and  on the dark side they gotta keep thier distance for now !-- I want to work with women like I did in the hospital if I can -- They out there and they watch -- I'm curious to see who make the 1st move !-- This not the 1st time I've used the press --I been working it ya'll !-- The proper reporter  who covers mmj at one the biggest news organizations in Houston know about the OFC -- And he ain't the only one !--Even the little cutie pie at the local news know about us !-- I was bad !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 25, 2018)

Moxi


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2018)

Way to go OF !-- That was important !-- I bet your vertigo gets better too !-- Give it a few days !


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas OFC


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm have to go see what Umbra listening to this morning -- Right now I got CSNY on the Box playing Southern Man -- Just finished - Rolling Stones Angie -- Some War - Cisco Kid -- Spill the Wine  -- I'm digging it and that's all that matters to me !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 25, 2018)

Good morning there my ofc friends...I hope and wish for a happy Christmas for all of you...smoke one if ya got one...


----------



## mrcane (Dec 25, 2018)

Chickens, Think I will get a couple R.I. Reds come spring....
Puffin on some Blue Dream this morning ....


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2018)

My caps made me a wobble head but I think there is some Nightshade-x- BBSL in the pipe ?-- 
Roast is out the smoker and  resting -- I almost got lost when I got up to take it out the smoker!-- Give me a head rush !


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2018)

No that's the child of Nurse Larry in the pipe -- Shoulda known -- She ain't like her mom -- She mostly indica now and she rude -- U hit her she gonna hit U back !-- It's not that coughing weed but it do expand in the lungs !-- U got to sip it !-- I fix that -- I bred NL-X-BBSL to Umbra's Box of Chocolate-- Take that girl down some she does not lack for potency -- See if I can't find some mystery terps but that hashy Snow Lotus profile is hard to break and it is dominate -- Umbra's B.B. King will break it wide open I hope !-- 
I think maybe 2 caps is enough ?-- 3 little too much for even me !--


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 25, 2018)

oldfogey8 said:


> not mine but on topic...



Holy crap now THAT is a christmas tree boys and girls !


----------



## Mike143 (Dec 25, 2018)

Thank You oldfogey8 Sorry to hear no relief,maybe second time is the charm,never heard of rinsing with hydrogen peroxide,going to try that if I get caught with a tooth infection.Seems like every abcess I have ever had came on Friday Evening,or right before a holiday.Hate That


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 25, 2018)

One dose of amoxicillin and one cheek is already starting to deflate


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 25, 2018)

That's good to hear. OF.
Cane RI reds are huge. I had two and they turned into roosters and everytime i opened that patio door the came in the kitchen. We gave them to a farm.
Our kids are here and it is so nice.  Daughter brought me some pot... go figure, Mama Cita, a wonderful clear headed sativa, no teeth gritting, nice smoke. love it. Then she gave me one gram of sunset sherbert. lol. it is organically grown and i coughed up a lung or something. wooo, harsh? yes, It is nice to have grown kids that get along, there is only two, so maybe that is easier. 
I hope you guys have had a good day. I need to go cook AGAIN.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 25, 2018)

Rose, that sativa sounds really good, I’ll have to check that out...I need a clear headed motivator some times...
We were gonna wait a bit to invite another dog into the fold but my wife really needs somewhere to direct her mother instincts... tomorrow we’re inviting another little one into our home...pics to follow when we do....


----------



## thegloman (Dec 26, 2018)

Good morning y'all!
I hope everybody had a wonderfull Christmas. 
Shall we start the wake n bake?
I'm starting with hot tea, a bud of NS X BBSL and a bud of Frank's Gift.     hehe .  2 hits of each n I'm good.     Yep, this 1st. buzz of the day sure is sweet.  

Rose
How great it must have been to be with your kiddos on Christmas!  I love when it works out where we can all be together..(for 1 day) lol the older I get the more I cherish our time together.
2RE
I'm happy for you getting another dog.  Its hard to lose a best friend but there's a lot of needy companions out there who have tons of love to give.
I believe they know and remember when rescued.


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2018)

Morning O.F.C. -- Ugh !-- I'm gonna be needing another cup of coffee and another toke or 2 before I'm a real person !
Worst month for the stock market since the great depression but don't worry we gonna put some venetian blinds - a beaded curtain or something similar up on the border gonna solve all our problems ! -- 
76/65 and overcast at the beach-- very humid --


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2018)

Ran out of dish washing tabs so I put one those clothes washing tabs in and ran it -- I gotta go to the store -- They ain't that clean -- but they smell nice .


----------



## umbra (Dec 26, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Eh, Christmas was just another day here. Son worked and I cleaned the garage. Started moving plants into the garage. Talked to family and so upset by them I turned my phone off. Maybe I'll turn it back on next week, but for now I have no interest in their drama


----------



## zigggy (Dec 26, 2018)

afternoon OFC ,,,,Christmas was nice ,,but im glad its over,,on the good side I do have a fridge full of leftovers


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 26, 2018)

Gday OFs,  i had a great christmas day with a big family dinner. Now a big pot of turkey stew on and i'm getting ready for a rabbit hunt tomorrow. Life is good.


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm with Umbra !-- It was just another day to me -- I was in the medical field-- One or both of us usually ended up working a holiday -- Makes it hard to plan -- I hung out  here -- Smoked a roast -- listened to some music -- All in all it was a good day -- Woulda been better if I had a grow
I don't think it's fair to the rabbit to hunt them in snow Blue -- Track go under a bush and don't come out U got a pretty good idea where he be !-- Just giving U a hard time -- Enjoy !-- Have a good time !
Dam !-- I'm have to get with my nephew and see if he can get me an OZ -- Like Nick and Zig -- I'm have to smoke what I can get for awhile -- I would much rather smoke my own !-- He move a little but he quit spinning tales to me about how good his weed was after I hooked him up !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 26, 2018)

Good morning all,
Umbra, i am glad you turned off your phone to drama, we have enough in the world. I am going to smoke a turkey breast for our daughter today. She and her husband will be her all week. She is almost 44 and very opinionated and so much like her dad it is amazing. It is a good thing i like her day. ha. They all are getting over a bug so we are pretty low key here.  I hope you guys are good.


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2018)

Good times to U Rose !-- That front must be thru wind was mild earlier now I think it is gusting to 45 mph or more !-- Howling !-- I just packed a fresh pipe and got no reason I gotta be out there -- I think I just catch up on the news and 
maybe move on to so.e music -

Umbra what U moving into the garage next ?-- I hate U !-- I need to be growing !


----------



## umbra (Dec 26, 2018)

sour dubb and zkittle cookies


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2018)

Tasty ?--
Drama on the phone ?-- Keef don't play that -- I just realized that last year -- I think I talked to Rose once on the phone but that might be it -- Only time I talked on the phone all year ?-- I was just getting the divorce papers and she was worried about me !-- So I broke down and talked to a machine -- I have a problem with that since the head injury -- Doesn't have to make any sense that's just the way it is !-- I even have problems ordering at a drive thru fast food place -- I learned a trick -- I write the order down and just read it out loud !


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2018)

So I'm high and posting a lot !-- It happens--
Trying to have some kind of plan for when I can set back up -- My boxes got 34 grow holes in each - I don't have use them all -- Looking for a girl to clone I usually start 4 to 6 seed from a variety -- Maybe I start 4 seed from a dozen varieties some I bred some came from ya'll -- 2 weeks later another dozen -- When the smallest average is maybe 6 inches tall I'll flip them to bloom -- Get rid of the boys move the girls back to bloom and then I can begin cloning -- Probably fall back on that 4 part rotation -- It'll be then that things get tricky !-- Keeping track of who is who I can do -- I think I want another bloom system -- Maybe a drip and drain tables-- Might still use my micro sprayers on the end of the drip tube -- but a grow medium or not ?-- I'm tempted by those cloth grow bags and dirt-- I'm just worried about humidity control -- Seems like U would have a humidity problem after every time U water -- I don't want to use a dehumidifier-- AC only for temp control!--
I need to back off that pipe -- I might be a little lit ?
Edit : -- Other Keef took another toke !-- One last thing -- That sounds like a lot of plants but I'll thinning them down to those that got a trick --- Pleasant terp - color - steam rollers and mind mowers -- I thin all those varieties down to half dozen plants total --I keep only the best -- Gather my production team for the end of prohibition--End up with maybe a dozen girls-- I am excited because I think the law will change -- It won't bust it wide open but mmj is enough for me !-- I like growing medicine but my heart belong to dank !-- It can be both --


----------



## thegloman (Dec 26, 2018)

Keef
I'm using 7gal. fabric pots and super soil without any humidity problems.
Central a/c keeps the RH down.
I have them sitting in a kiddie pool to catch runoff but growing organic I don't have to flood out salts so there isn't much runoff.


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2018)

G -- I been thinking about those bags so no humidity problems ?-- U use DE on top top keep out those Dog Pecker Knats ?-- ( spit-spit )-- I was in dirt til they showed up -- Small commercial operation I been concerned about growing in soil -- I'm comfortable water pharming but still not sure sure what is most economical -- I'm not a tight wad but I object to giving the power company any more money than I need !-- Bastids !-- I know how to make power but in Texas there is no mechanism for putting excess power back onto the grid -- Power company power and your power  solar/ Hydro- etc - They can never mix !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 26, 2018)

I used to get them gnats but then I learned not to give them a friendly environment to live in.
I don't use anything for them.
Just keep the top inch or so dry most the time and they don't hang around.


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2018)

U water from the bottom ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2018)

How U know when to water ?-- stick your finger in the dirt ?-- use a device ?-- or just guess ?-- Water every so many days ?-- Like many I tend to over water in dirt ---I had one those things that U stick in the dirt and tells U how dry it is for flowers ?
Would something like that be OK ?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 26, 2018)

I water from the top but I stick my finger down in there to see how wet they are. After a while you get the feel of it and water on a schedule but I always do the finger test before I water. After watering the top dries out in several hours which keeps gnats out.
Next time I buy smart pots Ill get 10gal.


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2018)

The guessing about when to water doesn't apply to water pharming and I do like that but I could grow in dirt so depends on the situation I land in .-- I like it when everything is on timers and all U really gotta do is have a decent nute formula --keep your res topped off and pH -- ( once a week worked for me )-- DWC use too much nute water -- So water for me will be some form of spraying or dripping that will return to the res !-- My biggest problem was growing a whole cycle in those 2 inch aero baskets -- They fall over when they get top heavy -- That will be my major change -- Going to make 6 inch pots with some baked clay balls or something similar to add some weight to the base to  stablize the plant -- Then I can grow them bigger --- Flip them at about 18 inches or bigger after being bushed some .


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2018)

It was a good day !-- I stayed high as I wanted -- Got some stuff done but most rewarding was my new found skill as a troll-- I pissed a whole bunch of people off today and it felt good !


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 27, 2018)

Gmorning OFs. Nice n sunny here at -12ºC. Gonna be a great day in the woods !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 27, 2018)

anyone else go thru fans like disposable lighters? i think i buy new circulating fans every couple of grows. the ones i buy either die or get really noisy. kinda irritates me...


----------



## mrcane (Dec 27, 2018)

Good morning OFC. . Cloudy with a chance of sunshine here, bout 39* 
Yep Oldfogey regular household fans do not hold up very well running 24/7


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2018)

Morning O.F.C.!- Sorry I'm running late -- Overcast and humid at the beach low 70s -- Another toke or 2 and another cup of coffee I might live !-- My face still messing with me some -- Weather should clear up tommorrow and it'll  be better !-- I think it will rain soon --


----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2018)

Good morning OFC. I started buying fans from tractor supply and not Home Depot and they last 5x longer


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2018)

I feel better about fans now -- I thought it just me being rough on **** like I usually am -- Not on purpose -- They start making too much noise I take them out back and spray the vanes off good let them dry then bring them back in -- They cheap -- I got no problem replacing them twice a year or when they break ! -- I have a bigger grow I'll get better fans !--

OF -- How's the tooth doing ?-- Still having that vertigo ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 27, 2018)

thanks for asking @Keef . teeth are a bit better. still a bit of swelling. probably wind up getting them pulled unfortunately. too old to get a dental appliance. throwing good money after bad. vertigo is still bad. ran into a friend i used to walk my dog with yesterday who has had vertigo. his was an inner ear thing and he went to a specialist that did an extreme form of the epley maneuver. has to get it done every spring apparently. my e.n.t. doc says my vertigo is not related to my ears, nose or throat. wondering if it is related to the combo of being on blood thinners and b/p meds. the antibiotics screw with the inr of my blood(makes it really thin) and yesterday the dizzy was more extreme than what it has been. gotta get the pt/inr test to see where my blood is but i backed off to a have dose of the new b/p med and i feel better today than i did yesterday. the real pain is i don't feel like getting a buzz when i feel like this. it makes it less than enjoyable. been cannabis free for a few days...

thanks @umbra - i will see what they have for fans at tractor supply. i have bought mine in the past from htg supply, walmart and home depot and all of them are junk.


----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2018)

When I first started on BP meds, I would get dizzy if I stood up too quickly. I started taking meds at night before going to bed rather than when I first get up in the morning and have not had any issues since.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 27, 2018)

i get dizzier if i stand up too quickly but am dizzy all the time. the nurse practitioner i saw that first prescribed the b/p meds recommended taking them at night so i do that as well. the newest stuff i am on i think is too strong. my b/p is running 117/75 and lower when i take a full dose so i am splitting the pill in half. the drug comes in 2.5,5,10,20,40 and 80 mg. i was prescribed 20's. i think 10 might be a better fit for me.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 27, 2018)

Good morning all,
Of, i hope that ends for you soon, i hated that.  We smoked a turkey breast for our daughter yesterday, turned out really good.  I am wanting to get christmas out of here and tidy up a bit. I am still enjoying the mamacita sativa. 
My babies are up and doing ok for little tiny seedlings. 
I buy a fan everytime i see one on sale or at a flea market.  I have one in the bathtub that oscillates.
You guys have a good day.


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2018)

Vertigo is probably caused by the chemical soup !-- In the OR we used heprin as a blood thinning sometime --They had me on B/P meds -- It was running borderline high -- Once I started taking caps regular it dropped and I had to quit taking them -- I am capable of taking an acurate B/P --
I think my high BP was because of pain -- I've tracked it  --If I take caps regular it runs about in the normal range -- If I'm hurting my BP goes up !-- I stand up fast especially when I'm high I get dizzy -- It's called postural hypo -tension -- U stand up and the blood pressure in your head drops as because U stood up !-- Makes U dizzy !-- Sitting down and been smoking and feel high then stand up and it'll double team U !-- 
OF it probably wouldn't hurt to take an edible !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 27, 2018)

Hey folks.  Hope everyone had a good Christmas.  I'm on the fence between Umbra and bliss.  Half my family is awesome to be around and half are drama and stress incarnate.  I visited 'em all in 3 days and glad its over for another year.  On another note, V8 ford trucks from the 80's get horrendous gas mileage.  I actually got 82 miles between fuel stops one time.  It may be for sale soon.


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2018)

Pull up a chair and get comfortable Nick !-- I already decided I ain't doing **** today !-- Except stay high !


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2018)

Texas Congress will convene in a week or so -- They'll be in session until about the end of April -- Will they amend our useless mmj law ? -- I expect them to expand mmj -- I don't even know what to expect if they do open it up some !-- So I'll roll with the changes !-- I never smoked a legal joint -- I'm hoping that will change this year !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 27, 2018)

I am doin' absolutely nuttin' t'day.  I am sitting in front of the tube watchin' movies and smoking doobies again!  Life is better then before so thats good,,,, right?


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2018)

That's good Nick !- - Had to be a big relief to have those charges reduced !-- I really can't think of a better Christmas present !-- Except walking away clean but that would be hoping for a little too much !-- Especially after busting up your **** !-- That ain't right !-- They need to quit doing that !
They bring U in and make U watch the destruction in Texas !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2018)

Keef you got a PM


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2018)

Let me see if I can get my fat finder on that little button -- I need a bigger device !


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2018)

I was able to open my PMs-- I guess I could go back in and  see what kinda hate mail been coming my way lately but I'm just not interested !-- Been nursing this pipe and got kinda high !
I made some more friends being a troll again this morning -- Like slapping a hornets nest !-- But U don't get stung !-- They got pretty pissed off !


----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2018)

you got another


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2018)

Mane the tail end of this storm is pushing thru tonight -- I can't complain too bad everyone north and east of me gonna catch it !-- We gonna only get a few sprinkles but everywhere else gonna get ripped a new one !--


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 27, 2018)

I know there aren't many sailors on here but do you guys know what "sea legs" are?  Here lately I have been doing a lot of driving and I noticed after a long drive, the earth seems like it moves under me, sometimes for hours.  One night I thought my house was gonna go into the river!  I got home last night and I'm still woozy.


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2018)

Sounds like a brain cloud to me Nick !-- I got one too !


----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2018)

Yeah did Philly to Miami in 20 hours. Stopped to get gas and was waiting for car to stop moving


----------



## Mike143 (Dec 27, 2018)

Having been a commercial fisherman for 30 yrs,then OTR for 2,I'd say you definitely have a case of sea legs.I got it bad (go figure) the first couple of months after being in the seat 9.5 to 10 hours a day truck driving.Never bothered me on the water,just on land,ahhh but I always valued the open sea,above hard dry land.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 27, 2018)

I used to do a lot of road trips and it never bothered me like this.  Getting old really sucks.  I hate to say it but I may have some Harleys for sale one of these days.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 27, 2018)

What did ya fish for mike?  I chased shrimp in Australia,  crabs and oysters in Maryland and Rockfish all over the east coast and Chesapeake.  Rough life but it has a certain "Rustic Charm" to it.


----------



## Mike143 (Dec 27, 2018)

Getting past prime is definitely not for the faint of heart.But I remind myself "It beats the alternative " lol


----------



## Mike143 (Dec 27, 2018)

I had a 32 footer,I used for shrimping in the summer,and oysters in the winter.A 24 footer for crabbing and pound netting.Spent most of my time in the coastal sounds.Spent a year in Maine lobster fishing.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 28, 2018)

Don’t know if I qualify so much as a sailor as I’ve only sailed in fresh water but this is my boat...built her my own self over about 2 or 3 years and have sailed her for about that many...Wish I could get my kids interested because I’d like one of them to take care of her when I’m done...and that’s coming right up I think...
Oh, and I sometimes do get sea legs after I come ashore...and O.F....my first case of vertigo was after spending many hours at the tiller...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 28, 2018)

I had to stop riding motorcycles after the third crash...it just wasn’t in my cards, though I loved doing it, I just could seem to keep the rubber side down...
Now days, my RV’s are motorhomes and sailboats...


----------



## thegloman (Dec 28, 2018)

Good morning OFC.
Been raining here 2 days now.
At least I don't have to shovel it.


----------



## Mike143 (Dec 28, 2018)

That's some mad skills,2re she looks good.If it sways back and forth on water,you are a sailor.And quite a carpenter too.Did you make the sails as well?


----------



## Mike143 (Dec 28, 2018)

Rain is supposed to start here in Carolina after noon,then chances all week,looks like the monsoon season is upon us.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 28, 2018)

Nice 2re. I had a wooden egg harbor back in the day.  Always wanted to try sailing but just never actually got to it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2018)

that is impressive 2re. we are in the midst of an ice storm here in central mass. spoda turn to rain but it has been cold so the ground is turning the rain into black ice. rather have snow or rain. ice is bad. this is what we had happen 10 years ago...


----------



## Mike143 (Dec 28, 2018)

Ouch !!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2018)

yep. that sucked. if i'd been 10 seconds slower getting in my house, i probably would have been killed. branches from this tree were buried about a foot into the yard like stakes and i had just walked thru the yard. we were without power for about a week.


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2018)

Good morning OFC.  OF, I have been caught in a couple storms in MA. I used to go Lincoln Lab, Hanscom Air Base, and a company, Physical Sciences in Andover.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2018)

We get some good storms but it’s been a quiet year (though very rainy since the fall). I used to make some laser optics for Lincoln Labs back when I was an optician in the 80’s.


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2018)

Lol, I first started going to Lincoln Labs in the 80's when I worked for Molectron scientific lasers, I interviewed with Lambda Physik when they were in Acton. But did most of my work there when I worked for Quantel, SA.


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2018)

Ketchup Later !


----------



## mrcane (Dec 28, 2018)

Good afternoon O.F.C. .Rain and wind here ...
Been busy taking a couple Blackjack


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 28, 2018)

mrcane said:


> Good afternoon O.F.C. .Rain and wind here ...
> Been busy taking a couple Blackjack View attachment 251085
> View attachment 251086
> View attachment 251087



I'd give my left ___ to be able to grow something like that !! Gawllly geeze


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey OF, I was gonna say it’s been cold here too but only about 35 or so...we do have a north breeze which adds to the chill a little...no ice though...


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 28, 2018)

We're at -6 with freezing rain and high winds.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 28, 2018)

bluegrasser said:


> I'd give my left ___ to be able to grow something like that !! Gawllly geeze


Hey blue, some folks around here will help you get there if ya ask the right questions...still learning myself so I’m not there yet either...I just don’t have the room to grow big plants like that...


----------



## zigggy (Dec 28, 2018)

good evening everyone ,,,finally got time to myself,,,dont have long gotta be to work at 6am ,,,I put my son to bed ,,I have an ice cold can of coke ,,,a joint of some ok weed (should not be drinking the coke but I think I  have earned it,,have been working 16 hour days,,,hope everyone is well,,, gonna slap on the head phones listen to suppers ready live (genesis)and crash ,,,,good night friends


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 28, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Hey blue, some folks around here will help you get there if ya ask the right questions...still learning myself so I’m not there yet either...I just don’t have the room to grow big plants like that...



Yes i been getting a lot of great advice and info. Im getting really anxious to buy my seed and get at it. But i'll be an outdoor grow so i try to be patient.  Having a bit if trouble deciding what to grow besides W Widow but i'll get that straight soon and get my order off.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2018)

If any of you have Netflix, check out the newest episode of Black Mirror. It is interactive(kinda like a choose your own adventure book). I think a smart tv is needed or watch it using a computer/laptop(hooked up to a tv if you can) so that you can interact with the prompts. Wish I had a buzz on when I watched it. It is ground breaking...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Hey OF, I was gonna say it’s been cold here too but only about 35 or so...we do have a north breeze which adds to the chill a little...no ice though...


It is now 52 degrees. Weird weather for central New England at the end of December. All the ice was gone by 9 am.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 28, 2018)

If I was gonna grow outside in the spring for the first time I would be preparing my soil beds right now.  Top shelf dirt takes about 6 months to work in before you reap the full benifit from an organic outdoor grow so I always plan accordingly.  Do your strain research now if you haven't already, you should start your seeds under 18-20 hours of light to begin with and give them a short night while inside.  I usually veg indoors 8 to 10 weeks before I set them out in the weather.  So there ya go, Hillbilly style


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 28, 2018)

I mention this because since I can no longer grow inside I am focusing my efforts on a little patch I staked out while squirrel hunting this fall.  I'll wind up with 5 holes, each of 'em will have about 100 gallons of the same soil I grow with inside.  I won't have weed 'till Oct. but at least I'll know whats in it.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 28, 2018)

Here’s Jozi...she’s about 9 weeks old and a Shih Tzu...she’s full of pi$$ & vinegar...she gets kinda cold when she has to go out so since she’s so tiny, we made her a sweater out of a sock...she’s mostly white with a black eye that wraps around her head and some black above her tail and a little patch on her shoulder...she seems to be a good eater, and she sleeps most of the night getting restless a little early...Bucky was always very mellow and laid back so this might be a bit of a change...I was going to wait a while before introducing another pet into the family but my wife really needed to direct her attention somewhere positive after Bucky...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 29, 2018)

congratulations to you and mrs. 2re. when my first american bulldog had to be put down due to a pelvic osteosarcoma, i thought i'd have to wait and morn my boy jacky. it was less than a month before i couldn't stand not having a best bud around so we got our boy jo. life with a dog can be hectic and even challenging but it beats life without one...


----------



## thegloman (Dec 29, 2018)

Good morning yall!
Hehehe!  2RE That's one fine looking pup you got there!

Nick
You're right! I USED to grow outdoor. You have to get your dirt ready at LEAST 3 mo. ahead of time. 6 mo. Is better.
You're gonna need a dump truck for 500 gal. Of soil.
I always dug holes about 10gal and filled with 1/2 super soil and 1/2 FFOF and extra mycoriza blended in. Set juvenile plants and soak with extreme compost tea.  I also found composted forest products makes an exelent growing medium on its own.
I used NO nutes last year and they were Monsters.


----------



## umbra (Dec 29, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Been doing wake n bake every morning while on vacation. It's that time again.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 29, 2018)

Good morning OFC Sun is shining for now supposed to get nasty....
Slow easy day today waking up with some Train wreck X Haze .. not bad...
Think I will get a little pickin time in...
Hope that you having a wonderful day


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 29, 2018)

Good afternoon OFC

I have been busy doing nothing since Christmas and will continue this into the New Year.  ha ha

That is an adorable puppy Redeyes!  

Keef, here is an article I ran across today.
https://www.houstonchronicle.com/ne...ijuana-laws-in-Canada-and-Mexico-13496512.php

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 30, 2018)

Good morning y'all.
Its colder than a well diggers rear end this morn!
I don't know about you all, but I'm about over winter for this year.  I find myself questioning why I left Arizona when its this cold.
On a good note, my Frank's Gift is still putting on weight. Trich's are still clear and the buds are Amazing!
Night Shade x bbsl is doing well too but nothing like F.G.
Hope y'all have a wonderfull Sunday!


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2018)

Good morning OFC. Yeah pretty cold here too. Pulled out a jar of Jack Herer from 2015. The cure is wonderful.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 30, 2018)

Good Morning OFC ...Clear and cold outside here. ..lighting up the last of my  Nurse Larry. .Enjoy your day


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2018)

good morning all. The kids left yesterday, it was a great holiday, much better than usual, not sure why.  House seems kinda empty, but that isn't possible with three dogs and a cat and a husband. 
We smoked so much pot. i think it was a record. Where does this daughter get this intense interest in pot? we went to three dispensaries for R&D. She keeps a notebook of every strain she smokes and what is does.  Yesterday morning, it was an indica....sheesh, i don't do that. Good thing they left. 

I will be glad to welcome 2019.  I wish each of you good health and good smoke in the new year.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 30, 2018)

Hash-sheesh?


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Dec 31, 2018)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2018)

good morning all. The last day of 2019. Should we resolve to smoke more pot? It is a lofty goal. Keef, if you're reading this, i have a message for you.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 31, 2018)

Umbra
I saw in one of your posts that you use bokashi.
Do you blend it into your Promix or do you make a tea with it?


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)

Good morning OFC. G, when I transplant I add myco, Trichoderma, and bokashi as a layer then add the transplant on top of it. As it gets watered it soaks down and the roots absorb as much as it can.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks!
I ordered 6lbs. Of it today to test out on the next grow.
I'm chomping at the bit to pop some new beans!


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)

you don't need much bokashi. In a solo cup, I add a table spoon. In 1 gal bag, maybe 2 table spoons and in 7 gal bag about 1/2 a cup. The unknown bottle could have anything I have ever bred, so it will be a surprise to me as well as you.


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)

When EM1 is brewed to create activated efficient microbes, the ph will drop to 3.7, that's how you know it's ready. So when using bokashi, it could drop you're ph so check it.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks
I better buy a ph. pen today.


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)

Keef, you got an PM


----------



## thegloman (Dec 31, 2018)

So is EM-1 an extract of the bokashi?


----------



## Budlight (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year’s eve everyone hope everyone has an excellent evening


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)

thegloman said:


> So is EM-1 an extract of the bokashi?


No the bokashi is soaked in EM1. EM1 is a group (consortium) of microbes that work synergistically together. It was originally developed by a Horticultural Professor in Japan for waste remediation. The purple non sulfur bacteria are used for oil spill cleanups.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 31, 2018)

Soaked in it. Hmmm then using EM1 with watering keeps the bacteria supported thru the grow?
The more I search the subject of probiotics for plants the more info I get! There's TONS of different beneficial bacteria that works with other bacteria.  Ya almost need a college micology course
to understand it.


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)

I bought a pamphlet about how to make it and expand the microbes with it and posted it here years ago. PC Duck still has a copy. Maybe he'll post it up and you can copy it. PM him and ask him. This might help some...
microbeorganics.com


----------



## thegloman (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks bro!
Ill do that. I been reading the info on that site but it gets a bit overwhelming.  TMI


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 31, 2018)

Hello OFC


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2018)

Don't know how long this phone will hold up -- I accidently dropped not long after my last post !-- I came apart !
So while I can -
Happy New Year OFC !-
- I got a simple plan !- broke my glass pipe !--


----------



## thegloman (Dec 31, 2018)

Holy Cow!
That's a LOT of info!
I think even a dummy like me can get it tho.
Thanks umbra &pc duck!


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2018)

Got it to work again !-- For how long who knows I'll be around when I can !--
Gloman -- U don't have to understand why EM1 works I don't but I gotta have it !
Learn from me -- I don't care what kind of sweet **** U can talk -- No way can U pass off a bucket of KFC as an emotional support animal !--trust me on this !

I'll have to see what ya'll been up to later -- Got to hold the phone together just right for it to work !
Be high -- I will be but Be safe !-- The Gloman can 'Spain that be safe part better than me !---- Doggie downer night !-- Make me wanna shoot back !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 31, 2018)

Back in the hood there in Phx being safe on NYE meant sitting on the floor below window height. It was ALWAYS like a night in Bagdad during the "shock and awe".
Get your doggie downers and camp on the floor Keef!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 31, 2018)

I ordered a bottle of EM1 today. Looking back at my grow journals, I see I used something called P3(prolific plant probiotics) on my Buckeye Purple grow and had some impressive plants and flowers. Why do I forget stuff like that? I’m hoping the EM1 is similar or better. With all the recommendations here, I am thinking it will be better.  Tried to buy it locally. One very baked guy at one grow store said it was really good stuff but he didn’t sell much of it. I am still vegging for a couple/few weeks.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year to all you old fogey’s...
Hey of8, hows the head doing? Hope things are getting better!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks 2RE. Happy New Year to the Redeye family as well. I am still a dizzy old dingbat...


----------



## thegloman (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm with you OF8.
With what I've learned, I'm on board with the EM1 too but it IS costly. My gro shop guy said he doesn't sell much either.  
I'm gonna learn to make my own.


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)

I do 3/4 cup molasses and 3/4 cup EM1 and fill gallon jug with water, non chlorinated. Let ferment about 10 days. You need a way for the CO2 generated to escape. These are anaerobic microbes so they don't like air.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 31, 2018)

There is a recipe on teraganix website to make the EM1 stretch a lot further by activating it(20 times if I am reading correctly). Looks relatively easy.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 31, 2018)

umbra said:


> I do 3/4 cup molasses and 3/4 cup EM1 and fill gallon jug with water, non chlorinated. Let ferment about 10 days. You need a way for the CO2 generated to escape. These are anaerobic microbes so they don't like air.


If I am reading it correctly, you cannot activate the EM1 that you activate so you eventually need to buy more but it will stretch the quart/gallon or whatever you buy pretty well.


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)

actually there is. I bought it and posted it on the site, but it got deleted. Gman may have access to it. It was written by this guy named Vinnie


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)

PC Duck has a copy, or at least he did


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)

here you go
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1POSot3o51vyhnFEPzGqEeYBCwzFROpsQ_kJnuMDT9jo/edit#!


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)

try this 
http://web.archive.org/web/20051215005439/http://www.eminfo.info/moreem1.html#dilutions


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2018)

Running aero I used 5 mils of EM1 per gallon when I set up a box --  - I was pushing the limits but I could run a full bloom cycle only topping off with water -- adding another dose of EM1  half way seemed to work nice !-- I'm move down to once a month res changes -- EM1 -- Mycos and voodoo juice is the live part !-- Same **** U got in dirt but I can pump water and not carry dirt which I see as a plus ! -- Texas gonna expand it's mmj law !-- I feel it in the air !
Watching **** Clark's rocking  new years eve 
Phone is slipping -- Umbra I still haven't got to my PMs yet !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 31, 2018)

Yikes! That is a lot of info. Thanks umbra.


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2018)

Smoking hash and eating Golden Teacher together won't kill U will it ?--


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2018)

I don't believe in information overload !-- I got a nute formula that works--- how it works hurts my head so I don't like to think about it too much !-- Started sprinkling and the fireworks has tapered off ! -- 
Something happening in my head !-- I better go !


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Years


----------



## mrcane (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Years O.F.C.


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2019)

https://www.scribd.com/document/205100755/Adv-Guide-Brewing-SCD-E-Book-v1-9a


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2019)

happy new years ofc


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2019)

umbra said:


> https://www.scribd.com/document/205100755/Adv-Guide-Brewing-SCD-E-Book-v1-9a


Bookmarking all of this. Thanks. Hopefully I can concentrate long enough to retain some bit of it.

edit:i have a pdf copy of both the intro to em and the advanced guide as well as an html copy of the intro if anyone wants a copy, i can forward it to you.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 1, 2019)

good morning and happy new year ,,,i hope 2019 is better then 2018,,that should not be hard,,,


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Very cold out. I never made it to midnight, out at 10:30, lol. Gave the dogs a couple of drops of cbd tincture before fireworks started. They did quite well. Nobody even fired off any guns.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 1, 2019)

2019?  Wait! Does that mean we were in 2018?  Man, I smoke too much ganja.  I thought it was still 2017.  I guess its a good thing noone accepts checks around here, I could really make a fool of myself.

Happy new year everyone.  My resolution is to not get arrested this year.


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2019)

1st joint of the new year, join me … purple punch


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 1, 2019)

Glad to Whatevr I be smokin Its a great start to the new year and I got a new plan.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2019)

Keef, your new phone is on its way to you.
Happy 2019,  don't let the door hit ya on the way out 2018! My gf has a tradition of opening the back door to let the 2018 out and open the front to let 2019 in. 
It was fun reading up on your thread today. EM1 is awesome. Umbra and Duck are very smart about such things.  Nick, happy new year. you are right the last one sucked. 
I am having breakfast with an old friend this morning. you guys get more stoned for me.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2019)

What up OFC !-- Duct tape and super glue !-- The battery been swelling up on my phone and when I knocked it and my glass pipe off the table the phone hit the rug and split open down the sides -- Pipe hit hard floor and shattered !--
Hope all have a good day !-- I'm with Nick -- I would like to make it thru the year without getting arrested --I'm allergic to handcuffs cuffs -- I didn't see the year end either -- I have no idea what time it was that I did the crab walk to bed !-- Slept late and still woke up high !-- It should be against to law to be that high !-- Nevermind it is round here anyway --
God bless super glue and duct tape -- It ain't pretty but it's working for now !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 1, 2019)

Good Morning OFC






I hope the year ahead will be a great one for You and Yours.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2019)

Man ya'll dig too deep on stuff like EM1 -- It works for me done !-- Adding an Anerobic bacteria to an aerobic environment makes no sense !-- They can't survive !-- So I put it in the magic category-- It would hurt my head to try to grok it !-- So I just accept it !-- I got most of a gallon !-- I need to be growing again soon !-- I ain't liking this ! -- Makes my crazy get worse when I don't have a crop !--I try to be civilized around here but it's a struggle !-- Growing seems to calm the worst in me !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2019)

Keef said:


> Man ya'll dig too deep on stuff like EM1 -- It works for me done !-- Adding an Anerobic bacteria to an aerobic environment makes no sense !-- They can't survive !-- So I put it in the magic category-- It would hurt my head to try to grok it !-- So I just accept it !-- I got most of a gallon !-- I need to be growing again soon !-- I ain't liking this ! -- Makes my crazy get worse when I don't have a crop !--I try to be civilized around here but it's a struggle !-- Growing seems to calm the worst in me !


Nice Heinleinian vocabulary word!


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2019)

Straight out of Stranger in a Strange Land !-- Most times I do something like that it just slides on by --I know the man's work --Ann Rand ?--  I mighta also read Atlas Shrugged and Fountainhead --


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2019)

And speaking of EM1, does anyone on here use it as a cleaner? Mrs Fogey uses a lot of bleach to clean and disinfect. Thinking if I can make Activated EM, she may be able to substitute it for bleach and save some of my clothes from bleach stains...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2019)

Keef said:


> Straight out of Stranger in a Strange Land !-- Most times I do something like that it just slides on by --I know the man's work --Ann Rand ?--  I mighta also read Atlas Shrugged and Fountainhead --


Non-Atlas shrugging...


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2019)

That was some twisted **** for my young mind -- Took me a few years to process it but not agree with it !-- Then there were some books by Carlos Casteneta (sp) -Shaman stuff !--Started me down the mystical road and the magic of the mind !-Lately I been off into some very old stuff -- The translations of the clay tablets found in Sumer -- I discovered e-books this year I guess ?-- The Lost Book of Enki --I found it on Youtube where they read it to U !-- The introduction is very confusing then after a couple tablets it begins to come together -- 6,000 year old clay tablets read like a sci-fi !-- They claim it as history -- I had to take breaks to process it !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2019)

Ayn Rand was pretty out there but I think it was a product of being Russian and how the communist party made Russia go from an unlivable Czarist nation to an unlivable communist nation. Lousy corrupt rulers just wearing different clothing...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2019)

Very similar to our ruling parties...


----------



## thegloman (Jan 1, 2019)

With all this new technology we're discovering Many things that are even older than those clay tablets.
I suspect this rock has been inhabited a LOT longer than modern science realizes.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2019)

There is always human nature !-- We ain't all good and we ain't all bad !-- That Lost Book of Enki-- Should be on every religions forbidden books list -- It has some answers to some age old questions that no religion would agree with  !-- I wasn't there so I don't know but it rings true if U have an open mind ! -- There's some very disturbing stuff to come to grips with !-- Then the work of Zachariah Sitchen (sp?) -- The 12th Planet -- The Serpent and The Eagle -- I don't remember if he wrote it or someone else ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2019)

I do some stuff others may find strange like reading the Tarot and The Rune Stones -- Learned to read the Tarot from a self proclaimed witch -- Turned out she wasn't as powerful as she thought -- I am familiar with the I-Ching --With all I still use the reference books !---


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2019)

One of Mrs Fogeys besties claims to be a medium. Mrs Fogey does not think I am as funny as I do when I say she is more like a well-done...

We went to a medium before we were married that was the real deal. She was a devout Christian too which I thought was kind of a kind of weird(not the being a devout Christian part just fortune telling seems like a weird combo). It took a couple of decades and some reflection on what she said but she was spot on about several things including an injury my mother had suffered(who I had never met but I now know), me traveling a lot for work(though I was not traveling at the time) and the strength of our marriage(she still puts up with my non-sense and awful jokes).


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2019)

-- My brain got broke -- I'm different now !--


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2019)

I get it OF.. well done. You and bud may have similar humor. Time to make more oil and tincture this week. We have a french bulldog that has gotten well with our cbd mostly tincture. She was going to have to be put down from ulcerative colitis.  WOO HOO. Took 6 months, no more bloody stools 10 times a day. Can you believe this plant?


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2019)

I like my pink light LEDs but what's this about growing under white light LEDs ?-- I need to know more about these COBB Leds too ! -- Hopefully I'll set everything I got up in Veg. -- That'll give me months to get a bloom ready and when I start buying more new lights I wanna know what to get !-- I may just go with those 1500 watt King leds or something similar -- I may be shut down but I'm pretty much where I hoped to be when Texas loosens MMJ -- Next 3 months will tell the tale !-- Wish I already had my girls cut out and cloned but I know they there in those seed !-- Come on Texas let's do this thing !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2019)

I have a king 1200. Seems pretty good quality. It is bright! Hurts my eyes. May be the UV led in the lamp. Might wanna pick up a pair of led glasses too. 

I’d like to test drive one of those Mars Hydro white leds too or those Lush leds like Rose has but I can’t justify the money. I understand buying better quality when you are growing  for other people. I am just not there yet.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2019)

I have my way I probably end up starting about 4 seed from everything I got -- Well over a hundred plants -- I cut out the girls that'd reduce plant count -- That's still too many Other Keef ! -- Indicas 1st !-- Many as U want ?-- I'll get some more !-- Indicas and high CBDs ?-- MMJ Cuz !-- Still smoking on that hash !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2019)

OF the way I look at it is these people don't know **** about MMJ !--They need me !-- I like to grow and if U can grow a little-- U can grow alot !-- Gonna be a virgin market like the wild wild west  -- Ain't many Texas growers got a hive mind like the OFC behind them ! -- I think I'll do just fine !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 1, 2019)

I have a friend who is a stroke patient I have been providing weed to forever.  One of those fixed income people what can't affor their own meds.  I can't stand this not growing thing.  I talked to him about using one room of his house to do a couple of auto runs.  If it works out I may take my drivers from the lights the cops busted up and use them to power some of the new style led light strips.  Otherwise I'll just fix the ones they broke.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 1, 2019)

Good evening Folks. ...I High!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I have a friend who is a stroke patient I have been providing weed to forever.  One of those fixed income people what can't affor their own meds.  I can't stand this not growing thing.  I talked to him about using one room of his house to do a couple of auto runs.  If it works out I may take my drivers from the lights the cops busted up and use them to power some of the new style led light strips.  Otherwise I'll just fix the ones they broke.



May be a good distraction/hobby for your friend too.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2019)

Good luck to U Nick !-- I know what U feeling -- I feel it too !-- If I could go start some seed somewhere I wouldn't have a problem taking my time on redoing the house !-


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 1, 2019)

Yeah, its kinda funny.  I miss growing almost as much as I miss sex!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2019)

Of, I sure understand the cost of those are nuts but so far worth it. I had a friend send me some money a couple of years ago and I got lights with it. I saved for my second one. Anyway, i get it.  LOL Nick. that is funny. Keef, do you need a sativa in your life? to get you going? I sent the little boy some sativa tincture and his mom says he gets to silly. lol, me too. 
that's a good idea for Nick's friend to get in on the hobby.

Cane, you smoke marijuana?????? shocked i am. sunset sherbert in my pipe.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 1, 2019)

Gday guys hope ya all had a great xmas and new year , back to the grind for me , putting in a new batch of OG Kush today cant wait , me thinks its gunna be a good year


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2019)

Good luck to U Crockett!-- Seems strange that Christmas would come  in the summer time down under -- but I guess it seems strange for it to be in winter for us !
Rose what I mostly need is a place to set the grow back up !
I will have time to deal with some sativas later -- I can SOG them right after they root and flip them -- Right now I need to get my Indicas and some high CBD up and get back on my meds regularly !
Rain moving in tonight after a dreary overcast day --My face don't like it !-- We still haven't had a freeze yet !-- May not this year -- Makes for super bugs !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Of, I sure understand the cost of those are nuts but so far worth it. I had a friend send me some money a couple of years ago and I got lights with it. I saved for my second one. Anyway, i get it.  LOL Nick. that is funny. Keef, do you need a sativa in your life? to get you going? I sent the little boy some sativa tincture and his mom says he gets to silly. lol, me too.
> that's a good idea for Nick's friend to get in on the hobby.



Don’t get me wrong. I understand obtaining good lighting, tents, nutes, genetics, all of it and spending what it takes. I just can’t justify it to myself right now. None of the people I give my product to have offered to give me any money(not complaining-they probably think growing is free) and I don’t ask or expect any compensation. I would love to have a better set up but what I have I can work with. I am lucky. A lot of folks on here(keef and st_nick in particular) can’t grow safely(meaning without risking jail). Unfortunately I might be unemployed soon so I am trying to save when I can...


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 1, 2019)

Keef said:


> Good luck to U Crockett!-- Seems strange that Christmas would come  in the summer time down under -- but I guess it seems strange for it to be in winter for us !
> Rose what I mostly need is a place to set the grow back up !
> I will have time to deal with some sativas later -- I can SOG them right after they root and flip them -- Right now I need to get my Indicas and some high CBD up and get back on my meds regularly !
> Rain moving in tonight after a dreary overcast day --My face don't like it !-- We still haven't had a freeze yet !-- May not this year -- Makes for super bugs !


yeh summer days here 42 deg today , that's 107 in your scale be inside today with aircon cranking


----------



## thegloman (Jan 2, 2019)

Keef
You'll be happy with a king 1500w LED if you try one.
I'm running into the too much light problem with it cuz I have it too close. I have yoyos attached to the support chains so raising it is too much bother for just the few days left before harvest.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 2, 2019)

morning OFC,,,,hey nick you and I both,,,,,,


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 2, 2019)

New Year, new goals and ahhhhh f'git it.  I'm smokin' a doob.  Anyone up for a morning sesh?


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2019)

Morning O.F.C. -- Ugh !- No caps this morning but I been digging a pipe with some hash on top !-- I'm be alright !
Crockett --that sounds like our temps around here in summer -- I'm on the Gulf of Mexico and we get a nice sea breeze but Dam it can get hot !
OF -- U seem to be doing OK with what U got !--U supply yourself -- In the trenches down here in the belly of the beast U do the best U can with what U got or can get !
Texas Congress convenes tomorrow and the buzz is will Texas expand that stupid MMJ law or not ?-- I think they will !-Mane I got medicine plants I haven't even grown yet !
King Louie the 13th bred to Waldo the Black Berry Snow Lotus and I know what he do !-- The breeding was not for a variety-- Somewhere in those seed is the one plant I want !-- 1st of all a female is a Queen not a King !-- I'll be searching for the plant who claims the title -- The Black Queen !


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Time to go back to work


----------



## zigggy (Jan 2, 2019)

I have the day off,,,just sittin here reading post in sections I normally don't go to ,,,,,i visit coffee table,,,mj news(thanks burnin1) what are you listening to and a few others ,,,today I'm checking out a lot of the other sections,,,doin some research for when i start things up again(2 months)we have a great amont  of knowledge here a lot more than i thought ,,,,,there's a whole subculture thing going on,,,some threads or post talk on a level i don't even understand from members ive never even heard of ,,,anyway just wanted to say thanks now another tea and a joint then back to reading ,,,,zig


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2019)

I wasn't napping !-- Zig I got a problem with information overload --- Some of those threads just too detailed for me -- I'm not saying they too complicated to understand I don't have a degree but Uncle Keef got himself some college !-- U ever heard of the CLEP (College Level Entry Program) ?-- I went one Saturday and tested out of Microbiology then in the afternoon I tested out of Anatomy and Physiology !-- I think they counted for 6-8 College credit hours !-- I got maybe 60 hours total -- Growing weed it is just not nessesary to break it down too far -- Use high quality genetics -- Give them enough of the proper light and make the proper nutes available to them -- It's a natural process -- They'll take care of the rest !-- It's the dam heathen bugs U got to worry bout !-- A pox upon the Borg !-- The only good spidermite is a dead spidermite !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 2, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

Keef:  I am sure your new grow area will be worth the wait. Hang in there!


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2019)

It will Burnin1 -- Weather got me a little down today -- Chilly wet and nasty -- My face a little swollen -- but I get better !-- I hope to be back in the saddle by spring -- There's maybe a dozen Mars Hydro 300 lights and boxes need to get back to work -- I'm dreaming big for a prohibition state farmer -- but if the law changes I'm in good shape -- Maybe I won't be able to swing a partnership for the grow end of a MMJ dispensery -but I might ?-- - Worse that happens is I can supply a couple dealers -- I'm on a fixed income I'll need to supplement it -- with no apologies !-- Doing a lot of waiting lately when I'd rather be doing !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 2, 2019)

Well its almost time for the rotation.
A few more days & Ill start harvesting F.G. then the NS x bbsl. I have bb king, jock horror x black jack and pennywise x V ready to move into the bloom room.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 2, 2019)

Keef:  More news from Texas
https://www.ksat.com/news/texas-lawmaker-calls-for-legalization-of-medical-marijuana
This guy Menendez wants full legalization in Texas.  Wow


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2019)

Look at him -- Gloman be working it !-- Don't U like having more control growing inside ?-- Nothing wrong with Nightshade -x- BBSL -- My only complaint would be that the fan leaves tend to hide the bud !-- Being in a prohibition state and knowing I could end up in the same situation I got the Gloman to back me up on some seed awhile ago  -- I don't think getting caught is a problem for me right now but if I did and lost all my seed I know where to get them back !--I been pushing him to start some  PH -x-BBSL !
and Snow Desiel -x- BBSL--He need a bigger grow room !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2019)

Come on Texas !-- Thanks Burnin1 -- Something gonna happen we just don't know what !-- I think they will stop short of recreational but MMJ is right up my alley !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2019)

I got high and missed 420 -- Still rainy and cold ( 44ish )-- and more to come !-- U ever seen a day when everyone seemed subdued and stuff for no good reason ? -- Or days when everyone U meet seems pissed off ?-- Today been on those out of sorts kinda days -- I think of it as psychic weather -- May not be real but if it is I discovered it when I was high that time !-- This too shall pass !
What's for supper ?


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 2, 2019)

Gday OFC , great news for Texas , Medical use has been legalised on a trial here , you need a doctors cert and can only buy oil from registered suppliers , still not allowed to grow ,or use raw pot , I got done with a small outdoor couple years ago was only a cutting about foot tall cost me $1800 and had to attend pot is bad for you seminar , the bloke running the bloody seminar was a smoker ,


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2019)

It's not a done deal Crockett but I am hopeful !-- Growing under prohibition is hard -- U got to be inside -- Grow for quality not quantity -- That 4 part rotation with 60 day finishers works pretty good -- cloning and moving a group of small girls to bloom every 2 weeks after 2 months they start coming out bloom every 2 weeks --No one visits your grow -- Best no one knows about your grow - Never move anything in your local area !-- Farther away the better !-- I was just supplying us so that wasn't a problem but I know how they work !
I've heard of some Aussie "Duckfoot" -- That doesn't look that much like pot ?-- Maybe give it a try ?-- I been  expecting something to happen in Texas and being a Texan I know my people -- I don't like all of them but I know how they be !-- They gonna want some stuff born and bred in Texas !-- Using small girls in my aero boxes and some of the fine genetics that passed thru my hands -- I'm ready for them !-- Some I'm 3 generations deep in !-- I might been breeding with midgets but that didn't effect genetics !--Now I'm looking for a place for a real grow !


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 2, 2019)

Good luck to you Keef I hope it all works out , Im thinking I might give the rotation ago , I have in the past gone with big plants over 10 week turn around but I am getting a lot of waste with the undergrowth not finishing - got twice as much waste with the new LED they didn't seem to get the penetration the HPS did -top buds were nice though - the smaller plants quicker rotation sounds like a plan- be 12 weeks before I can give it a go but looking forward to it .


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks Crockett and good luck to U !-- U can find plenty Indicas and hybrids that will finish in 60 days or less !-- To do a rotation U gonna need 2 grow areas -- One for Veg and one for bloom !-- U gotta get your clone on !-- I cloned from clones so I didn't need mothers -- Once U got a few strains U can crank it out -- I think I perfer a rotation over what what Umbra do -- He fill the garage with bloom ready plants and run it all at once -- Way too much trimming for me !-- I'd rather spread it out !

Hey Rose did U see Miss Nancy today ?-- She gotta quit doing that !-- Come slinking up to that microphone just reeking of power !-- When I heard her daughter today say her mother could cut your head off and U wouldn't even know U was bleeding -- I almost fainted !-- Just something about a powerful woman !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 2, 2019)

Keef must be out dancin a jig


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2019)

Pretty much Nick -- Anything that raises the number of growers reduces my chances of getting caught !-- I come out the fire of prohibition without getting caught I like my chances if there are a lot more low hanging fruit ! -- I kinda like my chances of getting into the legal side too !-- I took a big chance sticking my head up as a Texas grower but I always been a wee bit bold !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 3, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Time to go back to work



I’ve been thinking of going back to work my own self...just haven’t decided what I want to be yet...
Grocery clerk? I’m not really a people person...so I couldn’t probably do hair either...
Guess I’m stuck with Rock Star, but I haven't got much hair either...
Maybe liquor store clerk...no pot stores in my town...


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

Morning O.F.C. -- 1st up I guess -- Wake and Bake -- We got rain and low 40s at the beach !- 
RE -- I hope U find a little something U can do that gives U some satisfaction and a little money -- I think I'm screwed about going back to work -- Some days I do pretty good some days not so good -- Only skills I got left are making liqour and growing weed neither one legal -- 
Gloman -- on that pear wine -- U can cook the head off then resweeten and add a little more yeast and it will be bubbly again !-- I think freezing it concentrates the head too and can affect taste - Kinda hard to call that concentrated stuff wine but U can make it taste good and still be potent !-- 
Back to the pipe --


----------



## thegloman (Jan 3, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Crispy cold this morn.
Looks like another day to stay in and fuss over my girlz.
I really DO like indoor growing.
Its definitely more expensive but the quality justifies the expense.
Outdoors I always had to harvest when the weather dictates. Now, I'm in controll. The drastic decrease in volume will take some getting used to but again, quality makes up for quantity.
Keef
My pear wine spoiled. It turned from golden to dingy brown.
It don't smell bad so I'm gonna run it thru the still next batch of shine.
I was watching that moonshine program and got the itch again. lol time to clean the still!


----------



## zigggy (Jan 3, 2019)

hey keef thats kinda what I thought ,,,,,,and most of them were old (7 to 10 years old) I also thought it was overload ,,,way to much info but it was interesting ,,,I reed a book called the mariujana bible by greg green(I'm sure that's not his real name)but even it pailed in comparison and it was over 300 pages ,,,,good seeds,good soil,,,good light and good water and your good,,,thats what I was always to taught ,,,anyway stay safe and be well,,,,,zig,,,,,,almost forgot to say good morning


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2019)

morning ofc. been thinking about my brownies and would like others thoughts. when i first started making them, i was following the directions for cooking them that is on the box for bakers unsweetened chocolate which is to bake at 350 f for 30-35 mins(note:i do not decarboxylate my trim prior to making my cannabutter). the ones in the middle always come out a little gooey/less cooked. that bothered me so i started to cook them for a longer time. i am not certain that there was a correlation but it seems like my recent batches are more speedy and less relaxing which i don't like as much. could i be vaporizing some of the cannabinoids, terpenes and flavinoids by cooking them for longer? i found a vaporization temp jpg that leads me to believe i am cooking off some of the goods. thoughts?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2019)

going to try a batch today baking at 300 f. looks like that should convert the acids but not vaporize the goodness. we will see...


----------



## thegloman (Jan 3, 2019)

Let us know how they turn out OF.
I been making some attempts lately at cookies and brownies and so far they all sucked.
Raw, burnt, gooey and nasty.
I'm gonna try peanut butter cookies next. I think lower temps and longer times may help.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2019)

g-man - this is the recipe i use...

https://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipe/054515/bakers-one-bowl-brownies

the only thing i add is about a half teaspoon of peppermint oil. it masks the cannabis taste a bit. not that i eat them as a snack but it just makes them taste better. i have left the peppermint oil out before and they still taste good. just not as good. i tried using sunflower lecithin in the oil one time too. it sped up the time it took to feel the buzz but also drastically reduced the length of time the buzz lasted.


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Cold enough out


----------



## thegloman (Jan 3, 2019)

Hey OF,
Those are tasty looking recipes!
Ill have to try them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2019)

i get 120-130 approx 1" square 'doses' out of a pan of brownies. depending on your tolerance and the strength of your cannabutter, 1 dose can be pretty intense. i usually eat a half of one and am good for hours.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2019)

mrs fogey eats about a quarter. the young fogeys can eat a couple though. so it probably depends also on how intense a buzz you like as well...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2019)

in case any of you are wondering, apparently a trip to the emergency room and an appendectomy costs over $53,000. yikes! glad i have insurance...


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

I can take an appendix out in my sleep !-- Seems that way anyway -- 20 years -- I helped take out a couple -- Did that include anesthesia ?-- U know they put U to sleep for free ?-- That bill is for waking U up !-- Anesthesia joke !-- I never thought it was funny !
Gloman sorry about the wine -- I need to taste mine it may be vinegar -- I still make some vinegar on occasion-- I'm thinking like U about  wine taking a long time -- I'll have to put me together a still at the new place !-- I'm get RE and Umbra to teach me to make an acceptable beer too !
OF -- I used to make that canna oil in a pan on the stove -- Long as that oil is not smoking the THC would rather bind with oil that vaporize -- I never had an edible except for some Gummies-- I'm sold on my cannacaps !
Hey Zig !


----------



## mrcane (Jan 3, 2019)

Morning OFC.... Cold and rainy here, see snow in the lower hills this morning...
Easy day here today sit back and watch the girls grow ... 
Smoking on some Train wreck X Haze.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 3, 2019)

Morning old farts, hope everyone is off to a fine start.  olefogey, as usual I must be doing something wrong but being the lazy guy I am, Duncan Hines is my friend.  I use the on box recipe, I get batches of about 16 and I can eat one and be happy, two and be stuck on the couch.  I have a very high tolerance though.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

Help !-- I can't take it anymore !-- The invasion of the tumble weeds started several days ago - They not the kind of tumble weed that comes to mind -- More like dried weeds without leaves -- Everytime the dogs go in or out the doggie door or heaven forbid I open the door they blow in !-- It's a problem I can't solve with bullets or explosives !-- I need to clean the floors but more just gonna come in -- The wind need to change directions !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 3, 2019)

I want to figger out how to infuse my coffee creamer with enough weed to dose me in about 3-4 cups of coffee in the morning.  I'm also considering playing around with filling caps with the output of my butter machine.  Since I am buying weed now that may have to wait 'cause I used to use my extra bud in all my failed attemps at making rso and bho and all that.  Finally I got me a magic butter machine and a press and began to have some success but now I'm going through a dry period so experimenting is going to have to wait a while


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

Nick -- Call me simple but I take a dose of caps  and a spoon of coconut oil with my first cup of coffee and done !-- By the time I'm finished with my 2nd cup -- Hello !-- There it is ! --


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

This is the tumble weeds that are tormenting me !-- They've piled up against the back door !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 3, 2019)

Yeah, me too.  I acually fill my pipe and enjoy it with my first cup o joe, which is black by the way.  I still prefer to smoke my weed. I just play around with the other stuff.  Sqweeze is good but I don't even really like hash as much as good flower.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

I like smoking my flowers too Nick -- I think the extracts and stuff like vape cartridges gonna be big with younger folks !-- All us old Farts should be on a regular edible dose or caps-- I find with the caps that I smoke a lot less -- I keep the pipe in reach but don't seem to hit it as much which saves weed but an oral dose does more than that !-- Got me off BP meds -- It's good for just about whatever bothers U !--
I'll  keep hammering it in until U guys get it !--- I don't know how a sativa would work in caps but too much indica and U a couch potato !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Good day OFC
I am with you guys on that one.  I much prefer smoking flower over hash.  I thought I was weird until now. 

Keef: There was a Lady who made a fortune selling tumbleweeds on the internet. They use them in western themed parties, for movies and other stuff.  ha ha
I have had them  big as my car roll in from of me on the freeway. I have destroyed many a tumble weed that way when I commuted from the Valley to the Bay area.

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

I braved the freezing weather (46)  and the wind -- I went to the store for coffee sugar -- I drink my coffee sweet -- Had a box of Newman 's Own on the porch when I got back -- So much better than the instant is was drinking !-- Also got a new phone in the mail !-- Having coffee and nursing a pipe before I even open the booklet -- I am technology challenged so if I go dark then I messed up again !--
Super glue is holding up -- I'm afraid !-- What will happen to all my pics ?-- I always had someone around to help me with stuff like this !-- I'm have to get pretty high to attempt this !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

My technology level is  kinda like the guys in "Zoolander" -- I think it was ?-- Told them the secret files were in the computer so they tore the computer apart to get them out !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi guys,

I was under the weather now i am not. Been catching up with you guys.  I am smoking the last of the mamacita daughter brought and trying not to cry. It is good.  I love smoking flowers too. I think it is cause i like smoking. I wanted a cigarette at christmas time, lucky my son in law just gave me a dirty look as he went out to smoke his american spirit, i loved those. LOL
I am going to plant my babies in one gallon pots i hope today.
Smokeumifyougotum. Enjoy your new phone keef. My gf got a google phone. she likes it.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

I got it on the charger Rose -- I'll turn it on later and see what happens -- I didn't know U used to smoke-- I'm still addicted to nicotine -- I just changed my delivery system -- I use an e-cig -- Most times it hangs around my neck like a necklace-- I can make my own juice but I like the store bought kind -- It's Intellicig USA - Thier -Eco-Vape "Rich" --
Like cigs that's my brand !-- I have been known to smoke a cigarette if I run out -- I like a vape pen -- No ashes or burning **** ( like my fingers)-- I enjoy it and see no reason to quit -- by choice
Phone be a Galaxy 6 whatever that means


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

When it comes to e-cig juice --If I told U about EJ Mix I'd have to kill ya-- So don't be looking it up !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2019)

ha Keef, i hope i never start smoking again. I quit for 20 years and when my sweet mom was in hospice, i was walking out of her room and a nurse said, can i get you anything?I said yea, do you have a cigarette? She gave me two of them. I drove up to a hill in town and smoked um both. then went and bought a pack. I smoked 3 years after that. Stupid woman that i was. If i was dying any minute, i might start again. it does stink though. It has been ten years now.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

E-cig don't stink --is clean-- lots cheaper than cigarettes and U get the nicotine but without those other products of combustion !-- and I'll smoke mine anywhere - Back a few years ago when I took a class at the local college - The teacher who was a smoker saw me outside with my e-cig and said U can use that in my classroom I don't mind --- Little girl standing beside him said -- He already does U just haven't caught him yet -- I am not trying to encourage U  Rose ! -


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2019)

i will buy a pack of newport lights on my way home from any doctors visit where they give me a finite amount of time to live. would LOVE a cigarette and i have not smoked in 24 years...


----------



## thegloman (Jan 3, 2019)

Way to go Rose!
I used to like smoking too. I quit for medical treatments 6+ years ago and never picked em up again.  Now I'm told I have COPD.  Tobacco? Maybe but I smoked too many other bad things to be blaming tobacco by itself.
Lungs are pretty important if ya wanna breath.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

I smoked an extra light for decades -- Never had a smokers cough or anything -- When I finally agreed to try an e-cig It was with the PG base -( Propylene Glycol)- Not long after the switch I developed a smokers cough -- I said dahell with this and went back to smoking cigs -- I finally agreed to try again -- This time with a VG base ( vegetable glycerin)-- No cough developed --Been on it at least 5 years probably longer -- There have been times I ran out and bought cigs but smoking is just not the same as my e-cig !-- It's easy to go back to it !-- My lungs are in good shape -- They'd be in better shape if I would get more exercise -- I think that will change soon too -- I'm just not sure what I'm do with a second vape pen -- I probably have them both around my neck -- That way I don't lose them --One for nicotine and one for hash oil or my liquid Weed-- I perfer smoking flowers but when U away from home a vape pen sounds like the ticket !


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2019)

I smoked cigarettes for 30 years, then smoked cigars for 5 years. I can't even be in the same room with it. I have copd also, but the cigarette smoke makes my lungs inflamed just smelling it. But I can smoke weed and have no issues with the smoke.


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2019)

Keef you got a PM


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

It was a chore but I got to it Umbra -- I gotta get better at checking PMs the old system notified me !
Just got out the hot tub !-- No it didn't feel good -- I had to climb in and dip the last of the water in it out -- I cleaned it and got the water hose in it filling it up !-- I can't feel my toes !-- **** was cold !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

1,445 alerts ?-- Hmm?-- Wonder what that means ?-- I never been in that box and I'm getting by just fine hope it wasn't urgent ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2019)

It means someone liked your posts 1445 times


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 3, 2019)

Gday OFC - another stinking hot day down under - Got to spend the day with my 2 year old grand daughter yesterday watching kids movies - got the words to Frozen down pat LOL - no smoking when she's around make up for it today 
hope you all have a great day


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

Well Umbra I appreciate that but I'll bet if they add up the post I made that people disliked I'd probably be solidly in the red !
What up Crockett ?-- I can't convert from F to C on the temp when I'm high which seems to be most of the time -- In the low 40s F here -- I don't like it !- I'm not sure if the temp ever reached freezing last year -- I'm on a barrier island in the Gulf so the water keeps us temperate most times !-- We had a hurricane hit not far away last year -- I had lived thru Hurricane Katrina so I bugged out last year and ran inland -- I had to leave my aero grow and lost power for a week -- Only lost a few young plants but I need to be inland some !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 3, 2019)

I know better but I still enjoy smoking tasty flower too.
It makes my chest tight though and I cough a lot. Its still nice but only a few hits here n there. T.G. for oil!


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

Holds 2 mils of juice and got replaceable burners -- One day that juice will be Rosen Press oil with maybe a hint of EJ Mix to thin it or just my Liquid Weed ( half strength hash oil )-- Would U be able to tell the difference ?-- Hello Texas I got something for yo happyass ! -- They can't be coming around testing every e-cig to see what it is ?-- Vote in MMJ -- I double coon dog dare ya !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 3, 2019)

I smoked many years starting while I was playing high school football...of course hangin out in bars playin music didn’t help much...I would slow down and pick up depending...then quit when I was 40ish...started up again when I met my current wife and we both quit after a couple more year...now I get my smoke from a doob though I also enjoy cheap cigars a few time per month...if I was to light up a cig, I’d puke my guts...


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2019)

I never understood why people mix weed and tobacco. YUK


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2019)

Me too Umbra -- I like both  my nicotine and THC but I want them seperate -- I hear about blunts full of weed but I got no interest -- A pipe then some nicotine works for me !---I can't imagine liking the taste of a blunt - mixed tobacco and weed is not for me !
Whether U guys know or care -- It was a historic day today --


----------



## thegloman (Jan 4, 2019)

I used to enjoy the mix on occasion when I smoked tobacco. Gives tobacco a Much better flavor. Of course that was many moons ago in a land far far away when you could buy a lid for 10-15 bucks and cigs were under 50 cents.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

I tried a blunt prolly 20 years ago. Not sure why but I got really blitzed on it. I was in training for my job and staying in a hotel with a bunch of other trainees. We played monopoly until one guy got angry and threw the board across the room. I remember stumbling back to my room and the hallway walls were moving in and out like they were breathing. Pretty unpleasant...


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

Morning O.F.C.!-- It's cold and dark !-- Wake and Bake time !
OF I can tell U why U got so high off that blunt -- Nicotine intensifies THC -- U had too much nicotine and thc -- Best I can explain it is when they give U a narcotic for pain they can give U less if they  add phenegran- (sp?)-- because it intensifies the narcotic-- That's  what nicotine does to THC -- After a cigarette smoker smokes a joint soon as they finished sometime while they still smoking weed they will light up a cigarette -- Most don't know why they want a cigarette after getting high -- It's the THC wanting it's nicotine --Makes it harder for a pot smoker to get off nicotine !-- The body knows !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

It was ditch weed too so it must do that. My kids refer to drinking and smoking doob as cross-fading. I know if I drink and smoke/ingest,  I get pretty hammered pretty easily.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 4, 2019)

Morning everybody.  I'm feeling ornery today.  I think I'll go visit my buddy and start on my grow room today.


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

I know that's right OF -- alcohol will transport THC straight to the brain -- We extract with alcohol and it is one of the best transporters of THC in the body -- Green Dragon ?-- U wash the weed with alcohol -- Some condense the alcohol to increase THC content -- Beware if U ride The Green Dragon !


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

That dude called "Just Keef" been trolling the fox news feed -- Them people be boiling over mad pissed off angry at him !-- More coffee and another toke ?--


----------



## zigggy (Jan 4, 2019)

morning ofc,,,,nick glad your feeling better


----------



## thegloman (Jan 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC.
Cold here again but will climb into the low 40s afternoon.
Its almost time for harvest.  I just gave the girlz a good drink with all the fixins. Now I'm gonna go lights off for a couple days to see if it helps build more trichs.
I almost hate to chop them. I've grown attached to my babies. lol


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

Gloman let me know how that works out -- 48 hours might do it !-- Cuz that's gonna be fine weed -- I know NS X-BBSL -- Use those fan leaves to cover it's bud but that should be fine smoke-- I think it is pretty much all indica !-- I'll be excited to see some those others work for U -- U need some color while the temps are chilly at night -- PH -x- BBSL got it !


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

The momma of PH-X-BBSL-- Rose's Purple Haze -- The daddy --- BBSL throws some pinkish lavender in some it's offspring -- There will be a purple girl in those seed !-- I still got bout half dozen original PH seed -- I might use a male on some others girls for more color -- PH-X-BBSL would make  good color too maybe I use it instead ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

Come on Texas send one those mmj bills out of committee and put it on the floor for a vote !- U can do it !


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

I was thinking about some of U guys looking for a job -- It's a specialty thing and I don't know how to tap the market but micro greens are becoming quite the rage -- We could build racks to hold trays of micro greens and a single strip led above each tray maybe a dozen or more trays high -- We grow weed we could do also grow some micro greens - It would be a fast turn over -- sprout - a couple days of light and they ready to go -- Must be a market at restaurants but how to get thru the door !-- Micro greens are kinda expensive !-- I'll have to do some research -- Maybe start at farmers markets ?
Edit : -- $20-25 per tray ---cost with labor and overhead cost U maybe $5 per tray --


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2019)

Good morning all. 47 here this morning and looking like rain. I will take it. No snow yet this year, let's keep it that way, although it is pretty for a little bit. Smoking the last of mamacita, darn it. I may have bribe the daughter for some more.


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

Morning Rose !-- Been reading about micro greens --Dried micro greens powder for fortified Smoothies -U ever heard of that ?- We know how to grow and dry herbs !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

made up a batch of old fogey brownies this morning along with some no alarm chili. the chili is for eating(no weedage). the brownies i cooked for 55 mins at 300 deg f. they will have about a gram and a half of the cannabutter per brownie. i  will be testing one out later. i am heading to my home town tomorrow for a couple days to visit my mom. she is in a nursing home (and hates it), can't walk and has bad copd as well as heart failure. i feel for her. she never wanted her life to end up like this. she had enough oxy to kill a small village in her old apartment but didn't get use it like i  would have had i been in her situation(when i can't do for myself, i'd take a handful of them and check out). i am bringing half this batch of brownies and some from the jittery brownies up. if these are relaxing, i may see if she would want to try one or a bunch.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2019)

Wow OF, so nice of you to make brownies for your mom. That sounds like a nice dose, i smoke gram joints sometimes and they are big.  I hope you find her well. Maybe a half a one?  I am lazy. I just want to do nothing. I need to work in the grow...


----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2019)

I always have something to do in the grow, lol. Lots of plants = lots of work. I may have to fire up the old grow box out on the patio. Its cold out there. Figure something out...


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

There were a couple tree frogs secreted away in the hot tub somewhere --104 degrees - They didn't make it !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Good Morning OFC

I started smoking cigars at 16 and cigarettes at 18.   I have not smoked cigarettes for about 15 years and finally quit cigars 5 years ago.  You never really lose the addiction, you just stop smoking.





Damn Parliaments gave me a smokers hack.  Good riddance.

Have a great day guys!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Wow OF, so nice of you to make brownies for your mom. That sounds like a nice dose, i smoke gram joints sometimes and they are big.  I hope you find her well. Maybe a half a one?  I am lazy. I just want to do nothing. I need to work in the grow...



She probably won’t want one. Maybe a nibble might be a bit much. I licked the spoon after cleaning it off well with a spatula and felt a good buzz.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

2015 Super Buckeye bud I found in my stash...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

And a 2015 Buckeye Purple.


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

Put the pipe down Keef !-- Nice bud Cuz !
Hey Rose who else is it that don't have they name listed down on the bottom where it shows who's signed in besides U ?-- I don't care -- I'm just curious !
Don't tell me Rose !-- I'll use my magic !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

Looking back,those buds are from one of my t5 grows! Mel’s genetics are something else if I could grow these under t5 lights. The buds are nice and dense/firm.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Let us know how they turn out OF.
> I been making some attempts lately at cookies and brownies and so far they all sucked.
> Raw, burnt, gooey and nasty.
> I'm gonna try peanut butter cookies next. I think lower temps and longer times may help.



My take an hour and 15 minutes into eating one of the low temp cooked brownies is low temp/longer bake does take the edge off. I licked the spoon and got a kind of uncomfortably jittery buzz. The cooked brownies(which I cooked at 300 f for 50-ish minutes-I am a buzzard and could only approximate the time) are nice and calming. I am a stress case for a bunch of reasons and this is the best I have felt in quite a while. Again- I don’t decarb my mat’l before I make butter. I usually ‘simmer’ my coconut oil, weed and water for 24 hours. Not sure if that changes the butter chemically...


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

If it works for U OF then keep doing it -- Buckeye Purple ?-- finish in 56 days ? - Lots of color -- Went to put it on my list and it was already there !-- That'll work for me !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

Keef said:


> If it works for U OF then keep doing it -- Buckeye Purple ?-- finish in 56 days ? - Lots of color -- Went to put it on my list and it was already there !-- That'll work for me !



About 8 weeks. The color was beautiful. Like that Roses Purple you posted earlier. Something to be said for smoking pretty flowers...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

If you can find some, it is a nice plant. Melvanetics was the breeder. If you do find some, let me know where. I’d like to grow it again. Mrs Fogey is a big fan...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2019)

Keef, I think there is a way to make yourself a guest, but I sure don't know how anymore.  I don't know my way around this site yet.  I don't think i make me invisible if i knew how i would tell you. 

Of, I have some babies of Buckeye purple babies. You make me happy I do.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

The Super Buckeye was a cross with Super Skunk I think. Mel was questioning if it was Super Skunk last time I saw on Firestax. Regardless, those plants were beautiful too just not as exotic. I think you said you have BeP cross(with GG4). That should be something awesome.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 4, 2019)

Gday OFC - Gloman whats the theory behind (lights off for a couple days to see if it helps build more trichs.) I havnt heard of this ,would love to see some pics of your girls ( sound like a dirty old man saying that )
Have a great day everyone


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

Will do OF !-- I do want another fine Purple that's not related -- Buckeye got some Gorilla Grape or something like that too don't it ?-- There is something to be said for pretty weed !-- I got some seed that I'm expecting some color from 
that are burning a hole in my pocket -- I used Umbra's blueberry dominate B.B. King on a mess of girls all for 1 plant -- I'll take more than one if they there -- Several were fathered by the BBSL and got some color but BBSL is got that hash - Kush profile and it is  dominate too  -- I hope to cause a train wreck of terp profiles but I'm after a purple blueberry !-


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

I just like finding some ‘pick of the harvest’ buds I forgot I had...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

Keef said:


> Will do OF !-- I do want another fine Purple that's not related -- Buckeye got some Gorilla Grape or something like that too don't it ?-- There is something to be said for pretty weed !-- I got some seed that I'm expecting some color from
> that are burning a hole in my pocket -- I used Umbra's blueberry dominate B.B. King on a mess of girls all for 1 plant -- I'll take more than one if they there -- Several were fathered by the BBSL and got some color but BBSL is got that hash - Kush profile and it is  dominate too  -- I hope to cause a train wreck of terp profiles but I'm after a purple blueberry !-



Gorilla Grape and Granddaddy Purple I think...


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

How U doing Crockett ?-- I musta been typing when U posted -- I'm the one who suggested that dark period at the end -- When I bought my White Widow seed out of Amsterdam long ago -- I was reading on thier site that they suggest leaving the Widow in darkness for the last week -- I never did it because of the rotation so Gloman doing some R&D on it see what happens -- I think a week is way too long so I suggested the last 48 hours in dark -- I'm waiting for the verdict too !


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

I got some GDP as in (GDP-X-BPU)-x- (BPU-X-B.B )-- (  BPU-x- B.B. is Umbra's B.B. King )-- I had 2 blueberries and couldn't decide which one was best so I crossed them -- Umbra bred them both I just stacked them-- GDP-X-BPU shouldn't have been a Blueberry but it was a fine one !
BPU-X-B.B = Blackberry Kush -x- Purple Citral -x- Uzbekistan Hash Plant-- B.B. = Blueberry Blast


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

I was told there’d be no math...


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 4, 2019)

Morning Keef -  never heard of that before learning every day , I envy you guys having such a variety of strains - real hard to get seeds down under- had a few mates front the courts for trying to import seeds - I have a question I just got myself some LED for my clones (trying to cut the power bill ) the instructions say 1meter from plants I have always had the lights only inches from my clones , do you think having the light high over clones would make them stretch ,or is the distance between nodes a strain thing and not determined by the light


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

Rose I sense no ill will-- It's just when U log on and count 5 - screen names and it says there are 7 members on line -- and some guest it makes U wonder -- I picked up that yours wasn't listed long ago -- I was just wondering who the other one was -- Not a problem !


----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2019)

Lol, I'm running buckeye purple x GDP, gorilla grape F3, and GDPx. Well, a few others too.


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

Crockett try about 18 inches -- I'm too high to tell U how many centimeters -- U don't want those LEDs right down on the plants !-- I got lucky on the genetics -- at one time a lot of seed were passing thru my hands and I kept a share -- The rest I repackaged and sent back out !-- I think almost everything I got came thru the OFC or descended from them !--U sure U can't get seed ?-- Some seed companies offer worldwide discreet delivery -- My first seed out of Amsterdam was the damdest thing -- It's been a long time so I can tell it without giving out thier secret -- I got a package of adoption papers from Amsterdam-- Tore the package apart looking for my seed -- They were slid down inside the plastic ring binder of the adoption papers -- I knew they were there and almost couldn't find them !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

lol. last seeds I bought were concealed in studs on a ‘souvenir ‘ belt i paid for as part of stealth shipping. took me a while to find them. noticed a metal ‘ear’ on one of the studs was crooked. each stud had a different strain of beans.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 4, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC - Gloman whats the theory behind (lights off for a couple days to see if it helps build more trichs.) I havnt heard of this ,would love to see some pics of your girls ( sound like a dirty old man saying that )
> Have a great day everyone



I have only heard of it a few times and there are references on line but its just a trial for me.
I don't think a couple days of dark will kill them and it may work.  We will see.
My camera sux but there is a bud pic of my current F.G. grow on the BOTM thread.
These girlz are already extremely frosty but I just wanna try it.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 4, 2019)

Crocket
I run a king 1500w LED. They say to keep it 24" over the canapy. It penetrates quite well too. Lower buds are small but well developed.


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2019)

Some days I just don't know -- Just pull the sim card out your old phone and put it in your new one -- Things don't work so well for me and technology like I've said before -- I pull the little thingy with the sin card on it -- The card came out and shot up in the air leaving me no idea how it went back in !-- My BP is probably a little high !-- Insert an extremely long string of vile 4 letter words here !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2019)

Get a hammer


----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> lol. last seeds I bought were concealed in studs on a ‘souvenir ‘ belt i paid for as part of stealth shipping. took me a while to find them. noticed a metal ‘ear’ on one of the studs was crooked. each stud had a different strain of beans.


I got the same stealth shipping and saw something similar. Threw me


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2019)

Morning OFC -- Ugh !-- It's dark !-- Already had a cup of coffee and a few tokes -- Still not where I want to be -- I think more tokes -- The brain damaged -- we don't do frustration very well -- I still got a pick ax sticking out the top of a lawnmower that proves that point -- I did not kill my new phone -- I didn't kill nothing - - I wanted to -- but I didn't --- The frustration must be what makes me stiff and sore today !- Have a good day OFC !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 5, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
Wake n bake!   I'm starting the day with NS x bbsl.  Had 2 cups of tea. Now Its coffee time.  And maybe another hit off this bong.
Then maybe some ham n eggs. lol


----------



## zigggy (Jan 5, 2019)

morning OFC ,,,,,feel better brother


----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Lazy, hazy start. smoking gelato 25 x dosido, hhmmm. Big cup of Joe, hhmmm. Cold with lots of rain coming.


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2019)

Got some Mimosa in da pipe !-- I'm have to grow me some of this !--


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 5, 2019)

Good morning troops.  I be goin' to a gunshow.  Gotta restock.  Again.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2019)

Pick me up another pistol Nick -- I like guns in pairs same gun same caliber -- Semi auto might jam probably not and I can clear most jams fast enough but I prefer a back up !
The gunfight with that alligator kinda soured me on revolvers -- I could see that speed loader in my tackle box but the gator was between me and it -- Keep extra ammo on your body ! -- Gator almost had Ole Keef !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 5, 2019)

S&W M&P line -my kid has a 45 shield. I have a 9 mm compact with thousand of rounds thru it. Not a single jam. I buy cheapo ammo too. Don’t even clean it as often as I should.


----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2019)

It only takes 1 time for a pistol to jam when you need it most. But with that said, they make a pistol and revolver that fire .45 acp. Should knock down anything coming at you.


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2019)

Guns is good but U should see me work a wrist rocket and a bag of marbles -- Real quite too !
I always thought that bible story of David and Goliath wasn't really about a brave boy killing a giant ---but more about a sniper sent to take out the big boy !-- He never stood a chance !-- Right between the eyes !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello OFC

Overcast and looking like rain today.  I was planning on cruising the back roads of Gold Country today.  The forecast is rain for the weekend.  I may just go tomorrow rain or no rain.





My car has less than 30,000 miles.  I need to do something about that.  ha ha

have a great day guys.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 5, 2019)

Good afternoon O.F.C having a beautiful day here in PNW...sunny bout 50* high. Had a great time in the park this morning with a fabulous group of people doing Tai Chi..
On another note I am having a hell of a time getting any of my Girl scout cookie clones to take root. I have papaya right there with it rooting just fine?
  Anyway puffin on a jar of mix right now...
Hope that your day is as wonderful as mine!  ..


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2019)

Some varieties don't act right Cane !-- That's part of what I mean when I say I'm looking for production plants -- They got to root fast and easy !-- An aero cloner works well for me and most cuts root but I always take more cuts than I need -They certainly won't dry out on U !- 
I think we hit the low 70s today with sun -- I didn't get much done -- Smoked about half a pipe of that Mimosa this morning then put a chunk of hash on top and that was that !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2019)

I caught the news earlier and I been smitten !-- TLAIB and AOC -- made my heart go pitter patter !


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 5, 2019)

Gday OFC-  
Keef - as long as it wasn't the neighbours lawn mower its all good 
"There's a growing trend of old Farts  using marijuana in their retirement. That makes sense because old people are always talking about their joints .


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2019)

Smartass youngsters !-- I resemble that remark !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Wake and Bake !-- I'm about halfway thru a pipe and on my second cup of coffee -- It's Sunday a holy day for most -- You've heard me mention "The Lost Book of Enki"-- Very controversial !- but I find it very intriguing !--Let me hit the highlights ?-- It's the translation of some 6,000 year old clay tablets found in Sumer --
It's says that about 450,000 years ago an advance team of people from another world who were called the Anunaki--They came to earth for gold to fix the atmosphere problem they had on their world -- They found veins of gold in the "Abzu" (South Africa)-- The work of mining gold was hard and eventually the workers revolted -- It's doesn't say what happened to them --It says that about 60,000 years ago to solve thier shortage of workers thier scientist genetically manipulated an upright walking humanoid that roamed  Africa to produce a primitive worker -- The book says the first human was carried in an alien womb -- Told U it was controversial !-- They called them "The black haired people" -- As time went on the Anunaki royalty divided the earth up among thier children to rule  -Some even took human wifes- -- It says after the "deluge" -(Noah's flood)- They began to use thier humans in thier wars against each other -- It appears that this would explain where the different races came from -- Thru genetic manipulation and or breeding programs thier slaves could be easily identified -- I'm not presenting this as truth -- More like just a book report !
Have a good day all -- I'm watch and see if this post gets deleted -- It's just about a book I read !--


----------



## thegloman (Jan 6, 2019)

Good morning yall!
DON'T LEAVE YOUR GIRLZ IN THE DARK!
I checked on the girlz to see how they were responding to the total darkness. 1 Frank's gift started to wilt. I harvested it and turned the lights back on.
The rumor of extended darkness building more trichs is B.S.   Ill try black light next time.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 6, 2019)

Morning OFC. ..tea and weed, breakfast of champions...
Hope that everyone is staying high !!!!


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Wake n bake Sunday, lol. Mixed joint, sour punch and tootsie roll.
When I was engaged after my divorce, the woman was quite vain. Obsessed with her looks and staying young. There was an article in Redbook or another magazine that mentioned drinking your own urine to make you younger. So I asked her if it was something she would try to stay looking younger longer, lol. What do you think she did? LOL, and nope it didn't make her look younger.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 6, 2019)

morning all ,,,got to sleep late ,,,life is good ,,,a couple of cups of tea ,a couple of hits and were goin to the beach ,,,to cold to go in the water but we like to walk the beach and find shells,,,,, his grand mother got him a metal detector for Christmas ,,,he's to young and small  thing is bigger then he is but were gonna give it a shot,,,be well ,,zig


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 6, 2019)

How cold is it in your garden? I always give my girls 24 hours of darkness before harvest and never had em wilt. Never noticed it to effect them other than fragrance


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 6, 2019)

I shouldn't say always, I have tried it on more than one occasion though and oh well. Cold makes em wilt though.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2019)

‘Do women know about shrinkage?’ - George Costanza


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2019)

lol


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2019)

It's bright outside !-- Yes I took a nap !--420 - Wanna get high ?-- I'm B-Real today !-- Maybe ?--


----------



## thegloman (Jan 6, 2019)

Nick
My grow area is in the house which is always at 72*F.
It only happened to 1 plant. There are 5 others that weren't affected.   Whatever the problem was its over now cuz she's hanging in my drying room.
This is my 1st. real indoor grow so it may have been something else.


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2019)

Gloman --Maybe it's variety sensitive -- We got a lot more to learn about this plant -- Should be a sweet spot that brings out the terps --but who knows ?-- When I read about water pharmers having to flush plants several  days before harvest it makes me wonder why they didn't use a nute that U didn't have to flush ?-- I have never flushed a plant in my life !-- Don't plan on it now -- They run in my nute formula right up to the chop ! --I'm be using that humic/fulvic  acid stuff -- I listen to U guys I ain't too stupid or hard headed enough to disregard 1st hand experience !
Come on Texas let's do this thing !-- Give me some mmj wiggle room !


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2019)

Put in new DE HPS bulbs today. WOW, turned up the CO2 to 1,500 ppm


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2019)

I hope no one has family or friends out of work because of the government shutdown !-- Things ain't looking like it'll get solved soon !-- If U going tohell in a hand basket might as well enjoy the ride !- Fire it up !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2019)

Here are the babies.  Umbra do you have trouble with those indica chunks and pre bubbas?  I only got one to pop out of 4... i had trouble with them last time and got only males...
So looks to me like the BOC are hungry little tykes.


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2019)

Work it Rose !-- U should find something tasty in that BOC -- All I got left of BOC is some crosses -- I used a male on Nurse Larry -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus and on a blueberry -GDP -x- BPU --- I need to get set back up to see what I did --


----------



## zigggy (Jan 7, 2019)

good morning OFC ,,,,great day at the beach yesterday ,,,did not find anything but bottle tops and seagull snit,,,but we had a good time


----------



## thegloman (Jan 7, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Oh boy, I gotta brag on the Frank's gift!  She's not too good for getting stoned, tho she Does have enuff thc to feel, but pain relief? Oh yaaaaaa! 3 good rips on the bong get me high for about a half hour then the CBD kicks in to over power the high and leaves my body feeling like its vibrating. This is Good!
Hope y'all have a Great day!


----------



## zigggy (Jan 7, 2019)

weathers cold,,,tea is hot the mariujana is good


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 7, 2019)

zigggy said:


> weathers cold,,,tea is hot the mariujana is good



Thats a good mantra. We're at -12 right now and winds make it feel around -18. Nice and sunny tho. Great day to get in the woods !


----------



## zigggy (Jan 7, 2019)

yes we know about shrinkage ,,,they size don't matter,,,,but you cant churn butter with a tooth pick,,,


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Cold and wet. Not motivated to go to work.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 7, 2019)

did you say - 18,,,holly cow ,,,ive lived in the south my whole life ,,,i don't even go out side if its under 40 ,,,i cant conceive - 18,,,,sending you warm thoughts


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 7, 2019)

zigggy said:


> did you say - 18,,,holly cow ,,,ive lived in the south my whole life ,,,i don't even go out side if its under 40 ,,,i cant conceive - 18,,,,sending you warm thoughts


Thats  C.  Sorry


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 7, 2019)

I think -18c  is around 28F


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)

I think you are wrong, -18c is closer to 0F


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 7, 2019)

umbra said:


> I think you are wrong, -18c is closer to 0F



Me ? Wrong ????? No. It cant be!! Noooooooooooo .


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 7, 2019)

Im pretty sure 0ºC   is 32ºF. 
BUT i could be wrong. I guess it happens to everyone sometime.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2019)

That’s colder than I want to be...Good morning ofc...got rain for days it looks like...I don’t mind though, lakes’l be full and rivers high...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2019)

That’s right but -18c is right about 0 degrees f...chilly Willy....


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 7, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> That’s colder than I want to be...Good morning ofc...got rain for days it looks like...I don’t mind though, lakes’l be full and rivers high...



Good mornin. If we dont soon get a bunch of snow we'll be into drought conditions this summer. And bad trout fishing.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2019)

Yep, we know drought here in Cali...we might be alright this new year, just came out of about 5 or 6 years o drought though...We do store quite a bit of water here though...and they are talkin bout raising some of the lake levels where possible...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2019)

-18 c is around 0 degrees f. that is pretty dern cold...


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 7, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> -18 c is around 0 degrees f. that is pretty dern cold...


All what you're used to i guess. I cant stand summer heat. Couple years ago we spent twp weeks in Florida in late April --pertnear did me in . When i stepped off that plan it was like the gates of hell opened up.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2019)

some thread on here was discussing vapor pressure deficit. i had thought that 30% rh(@ 75 deg f) was ok but my girls have been growing slowly(not what i am used to at least). looks like the vpd is too low and i guess that forces the stomata to close and slows growth. guess i need to put a humidifier in the room since a drip pan of water isn't doing it...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> All what you're used to i guess. I cant stand summer heat. Couple years ago we spent twp weeks in Florida in late April --pertnear did me in . When i stepped off that plan it was like the gates of **** opened up.



i don't care for too much heat either. 60- 70 degrees f is fine unless i am at the beach. then mid 80's. anything out of that range and i will complain because it is one of my skills...


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)

OF rH would do better at 50% to 60%. But then you run the risk of mold. That's why using sound wave to open them makes so much more sense. I keep plants at 30% regularly with no slowing of growth. I'm from the East coast and cold winters. I never thought I would survive the 110 F summers here. But I worked every day outside this last summer. The humidity here is low and that makes all the difference.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2019)

Yep. I saw that you have the sound generating device. Haven’t looked into it but I am guessing that is a big money contraption. I have a humidifier that Mrs Fogey hates so it can go in the grow room...


----------



## thegloman (Jan 7, 2019)

What is this sound generators you speak of?


----------



## mrcane (Jan 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW. But rain is in the forecast.. We also get enough rain that they call the locals mossbacks, always invite the rains, the mountains get some well needed snow and the fish are happy..
Yep, I'm a puffin on some Blackjack. ...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2019)

thegloman said:


> What is this sound generators you speak of?



i think this is what umbra uses...
https://www.webhydroponics.com/shop...FUtb07sBhU2hayR2OtzSguJNe0lDUJRUaAq1iEALw_wcB


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)

a slightly better video


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2019)

Smoked a doob and listening to some good old fasioned 60’s Psychedelia this mornin...no I don’t have a job, I’m tired...


----------



## mrcane (Jan 7, 2019)

My closet is getting a little crowded. 
3 x 4 with 4 -7gal girls. .


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Smoked a doob and listening to some good old fasioned 60’s Psychedelia this mornin...no I don’t have a job, I’m tired...



One of the first albums I owned. Still have the vinyl


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2019)

Looking good Cane, nice work. 2 re, far out man.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 7, 2019)

Whoo hoo!
Got 1 Frank's Gift and 1 NS x bbsl trimmed and hung.
Ya know, this trimming thing isn't quite so bad when there isn't a hundred pounds waiting to be processed.   I snip off a few branches, trim, hit the bong, take a break then repeat.  
Trimming is SO much easier when the buds are rock hard. (Even with 1 hand!)


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2019)

I remember lying in bed at night and going to sleep with that album playin during my high school years...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Looking good Cane, nice work. 2 re, far out man.


Should I say Groovy, don’t think I’ve ever said that...slap me if I do...
Got the A-Brothers on right now “Idlewild South”!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2019)

mrcane said:


> My closet is getting a little crowded.
> 3 x 4 with 4 -7gal girls. .View attachment 251189



Impressive flowers


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Good Evening OFC

I have a T-shirt that looks like your avatar Thegloman.  My Sis bought it for me when she stopped in Weed on her way back from Oregon. 





 I wonder if people think this is a sign to dispensaries when they first see it.  lol

Good night ^^


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)

My pool guy left me some wedding cake to smoke. I've given him samples of a few things


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 7, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Good Evening OFC
> 
> I have a T-shirt that looks like your avatar Thegloman.  My Sis bought it for me when she stopped in Weed on her way back from Oregon.
> 
> ...



My brother drives a semi and picked it up for me.
I been thru weed patch Cali but didn't know of weed.
Silly californians!


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)

Its a pretty funky little town


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 7, 2019)

Gotta tell ya.  I'm tired.  I spent the day replacing a 10 by 26 ft. roof on my future grow room.  On another note, they are building a massive natural gas pipeline through my area.  They crossed through my area about 15 miles from here.  They literally terraformed the whole mountainside.  Well, with all the rain we have had this year, the whole side of the mountain is sliding now.  The road, the pipeline and about 4 farms worth of houses.  Progress is tough.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2019)

Believe it or not, I used to live in Weed, Ca...while I worked in the city of Mt Shasta...long ago...crashed my motorcycle there, broke my arm and my leg and ended up going back to school...so I guess it was a good thing...


----------



## zigggy (Jan 8, 2019)

good morning everyone


----------



## thegloman (Jan 8, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
I've run out of room to hang more buds so I'll have to wait to chop the next 2 till I can move them to the sweat tubs.
This getting to wait till you're ready thing is Nice!  It turns a dreaded chore into a pass time.


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 8, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  I am in slow mode today.  I think its movies and bowls in my future


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2019)

Good morning peeps, how is life?  So, i have been doing intermittent fasting. ha, it is all the rage. You eat for 8 hours and fast for 16. It is supposed to lower cholesterol and do other magic things, like autophagy.  I have done it for a couple of weeks. Will get my blood work in a few weeks and see if it did anything. Maybe after doing it a month.
So what's in your pipe this morning?


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Good Morning OFC



2RedEyes said:


> Believe it or not, I used to live in Weed, Ca...while I worked in the city of Mt Shasta...long ago...crashed my motorcycle there, broke my arm and my leg and ended up going back to school...so I guess it was a good thing...








lol


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Keef:  Here is another article I ran across.  I hope things change soon in Texas. It will be awesome when you get real medical marijuana and are able to grow legally.
https://www.news-journal.com/patien...cle_0687cd86-115e-11e9-a102-836f836cec8b.html


----------



## thegloman (Jan 8, 2019)

I picked up 50lbs of corn and 5lbs of rhy.
Guess what I'm up to!


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 8, 2019)

This reminded me of my youngest sons'  high school in NL.   Dildo,  NL.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps, how is life?  So, i have been doing intermittent fasting. ha, it is all the rage. You eat for 8 hours and fast for 16. It is supposed to lower cholesterol and do other magic things, like autophagy.  I have done it for a couple of weeks. Will get my blood work in a few weeks and see if it did anything. Maybe after doing it a month.
> So what's in your pipe this morning?


What do you eat for 8 hours, thats a big burger...lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2019)

I used to smoke a little weed during high school Burnin, but not that one...I had a typing class right after lunch...lunch was our 420...Guess thats why I type with two fingers on each hand these days...never did learn that touch type thing...hunt and peck is my way...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2019)

My clock doesn’t work but it’s never wrong...


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 8, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> What do you eat for 8 hours, thats a big burger...lol


I wanted to ask that same question but wasnt sure  how to word it. You nailed it !


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2019)

What up OFC ?-- Did I miss much ?-- C or F degrees ?-- You'll know this is a math free Zone ?-- Been sunny and warm at the beach !-- U know I have a disability when it comes to technology?-- I got a new phone and we are yet to come to terms !
Houston !-- The Eagle has Landed !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2019)

you eat whatever you want for the 8 hours. LOL


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2019)

Then all is good, lol. I saw on IG that thesouthernpsychonaut popped some BoC F2. He's got a plant that is 4" tall with leaves as wide as my hand. Wait until it gets bigger. They have very thick stalks to handle the weight.


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2019)

Gloman gonna like that trim as U go type growing -- That's my kinda trimming right there -- Just keep at it kinda steady -- 
Just so everyone can rest easy -- I ain't even allowed in McAllen TX on Wednesdays


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2019)

While mimosa is an insanely great strain, I have been told that the BoC F2, tootsie roll pheno is my greatest work to date. Lol that's cause they don't know what else I have coming.


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2019)

Dam Umbra makes my mouth water !-- Tootsie Roll -x- BOC ?-- I'm have to have me some of that one day -
The humidity been high and pressure been fluctuating so I been fighting with my face -- Make me crazy sometimes !
Burnin1 -- Thanks for posting that article about Texas and prohibition -- I saw they had a local reporter up in Austin to cover the opening of the state congress today !-- U know mmj is the hot topic ?-- Well that's the reporter knows about the OFC -- I know they know cause they found out from Other Keef -- He bad !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 8, 2019)

umbra said:


> While mimosa is an insanely great strain, I have been told that the BoC F2, tootsie roll pheno is my greatest work to date. Lol that's cause they don't know what else I have coming.



If you need anyone for quality analysis, just sayin'.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 8, 2019)

umbra said:


> Then all is good, lol. I saw on IG that thesouthernpsychonaut popped some BoC F2. He's got a plant that is 4" tall with leaves as wide as my hand. Wait until it gets bigger. They have very thick stalks to handle the weight.



Built like me


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 8, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I picked up 50lbs of corn and 5lbs of rhy.
> Guess what I'm up to!



Making a big batch of corn pone


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Oh man.. I listen to more music here than anything lately.. ha ha

It is a great thing to do when you are high.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 8, 2019)

conversion for c to f temp,,,take c X by 1.8 then add 32 ,,,,conversion for f to c take f temp minus 32 then divide by 1.8,,,eighter way much to cold for me


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2019)

Gloman did U get that grain milled -- cracked --rolled or something ? -- A little molasses probably wouldn't hurt ! --50lbs of each is a nice sized batch of shine or are U planning a batch of each ?-- -- U gonna malt that Rhy ?
Sprout it then kill it ?-- With smoke or toasted-- ?-- So many options !


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2019)

U know how I figure it out Zig ?-- I look at the thermometer in C on one side F on the other side -- Just like centimeters and millimeters-- It's on the tape measure !-- I don't need to member **** !-- and that's how I do math -- U wanna know what half of something is -- I fold the tape measure in half -- I'm allergic to math !

I just saw something that had me speechless-- It was a special report but it was dubbed in Spanish-- Just wrong on so many levels-- Maybe I'm just too high ?-- I think my mind got a vapor lock ?-- too many caps or something ?--I think I can't unsee what I saw -- I don't even speak Spanish but I think I been mind blinded !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 8, 2019)

I made brownies.  They are good. That is all.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 8, 2019)

Keef
I got cracked corn. Still gotta malt the rhy. Ill use half fresh and dry and grind the 2nd half.
Gonna run 2 25gal batches.
1st run just corn and malted rhy with a little amalese (sp) enzyme kicker to convert more sugars.
2nd run gonna add 25lbs sugar to 1st recipe.
That should yield me enuff ethanol for rso And whatever else I need.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 9, 2019)

morning OFC ,,,,,RA real bad this morning ,,,gonna eat me some food pop a Vicodin and go back to bed ,,,have a nice day


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

Morning OFC -- They started me on those Norco after my fall Zig -- They like double vicodin-- At first a couple them for breakfast I did OK -- Then they sent me to the pain management doc -I went thru several regular doctors that would take an x-ray of my face and ask -- what helps ?-- U don't be asking someone who knows all the good stuff what they want!---We went thru several like--oxy then-- hello morphine !--With a side salad of muscle relaxers etc. ( my jam on muscle relaxers was Valrelease ) -- time released Valium-- A couple them have U chilling all day long -- It's a true wonder I'm still alive!---- Pain meds like vicodin - percadan and even morphine got a place when used properly for pain control but I was just not capable of taking them as prescribed !----**** almost kilt me too !-- 
 I'm put me a paper plate of some cap weed in the oven -- I got way too high last night !--
Wanna do it again ?- We got over cast and low 70s ( don't start that math bout C or F ?) today at the beach -- Maybe some rain ? - Wake and Bake !-- We got quality control work to do !


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Measurements of C and F are easy, it's inch/lbs, foot/lbs, and newton/meters that get a bit tougher. But the worst is pressure with torr, in/Hg, and pascals


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Measurements of C and F are easy, it's inch/lbs, foot/lbs, and newton/meters that get a bit tougher. But the worst is pressure with torr, in/Hg, and pascals


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

Mongo just pawn in game of life !


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC -- They started me on those Norco after my fall Zig -- They like double vicodin-- At first a couple them for breakfast I did OK -- Then they sent me to the pain management doc -I went thru several regular doctors that would take an x-ray of my face and ask -- what helps ?-- U don't be asking someone who knows all the good stuff what they want!---We went thru several like--oxy then-- hello morphine !--With a side salad of muscle relaxers etc. ( my jam on muscle relaxers was Valrelease ) -- time released Valium-- A couple them have U chilling all day long -- It's a true wonder I'm still alive!---- Pain meds like vicodin - percadan and even morphine got a place when used properly for pain control but I was just not capable of taking them as prescribed !----**** almost kilt me too !--
> I'm put me a paper plate of some cap weed in the oven -- I got way too high last night !--
> Wanna do it again ?- We got over cast and low 70s ( don't start that math bout C or F ?) today at the beach -- Maybe some rain ? - Wake and Bake !-- We got quality control work to do !


I would get similar questions from doctors about epilepsy. Valium, phenobarbital, Librium. I told a doctor that only Quaaludes helped. He wrote the script. All of sudden, I was going to multiple doctors and everyone wrote the Quaalude script. You put a kid in a candy shop, he's going to try some candy


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2019)

good morning all, i am going to clean up this place today. what a mess. Little crap all over that needs to have clean surfaces, it is messing with my buzz. lol
So cold and rainy here today.  I got nothing, sorry. lets smoke some pot.


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2019)

OH GOOD. What music do  i need to clean house, like gentle nudging, not all out... maybe queen? Umbra, you playing hookie?


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> OH GOOD. What music do  i need to clean house, like gentle nudging, not all out... maybe queen? Umbra, you playing hookie?



Try some Chris Rodriquis (sic)


----------



## zigggy (Jan 9, 2019)

im up,,,good morning again,,,,out of tea gotta drink coffee...I used to love the stuff...now not so much ….keef mine are ES..i hate taking them but some days theres no way I could make it with out them … I limit my self to 4 a week ,,,if I take more then that we got a problem,,,have been doing it for over 2 years ,,,never more then 4 ,,,weed helps ,,,helps a lot ,,maybe I need better weed ,,,im looking at lest a month before I restart...then 7 to 8 more weeks to finish ,,so till then I got some good mids for 200 for a qt from a buddy,,,, that should last  ,,,I hope so cause I don't have another 200,, I just finished paying off my lawyer


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Good Morning OFC

Try this Rose



I get in my 60s mood sometimes and I like it.  ha ha


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> OH GOOD. What music do  i need to clean house, like gentle nudging, not all out... maybe queen? Umbra, you playing hookie?


LOL, sort of. Working remotely. Looking at the individual generators and recording precursor usage via internet. All the hard work I did over the summer is now paying off. Raining and cold so not looking to walk 7 or 8 miles through the cellars to do the same thing I can do from laptop in warm comfy house.


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

Zig I wasn't giving U a hard time -- Some days is tough !-- U need to try my caps-- or a proper oral dose when U growing again -- Half high CBD and half High THC in the proper dose and you'll probably come to like it better than pain pills !-- I took too many caps again this morning-- 
Music ?-- Lost all my music and pics when I changed phones -- There's a whole thread of it right over there !-- I'll just have to grow more weed and take more pics -- I do like some mystery terps -- That's nice !
60s music ?--Innagodadivda --


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> LOL, sort of. Working remotely. Looking at the individual generators and recording precursor usage via internet. All the hard work I did over the summer is now paying off. Raining and cold so not looking to walk 7 or 8 miles through the cellars to do the same thing I can do from laptop in warm comfy house.



Sounds kinda like a mad scientist.


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)

I've been accused of that before, lol. During my divorce, more 20 years ago, my ex stood up in court and told the Judge I was an evil genius trying to genetically alter cannabis. My lawyer, my ex's lawyer, and the judge all laughed very hard at that.


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)

I guess her being diagnosed with bi polar affected disorder and schizophrenia played into their laughter


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> I've been accused of that before, lol. During my divorce, more 20 years ago, my ex stood up in court and told the Judge I was an evil genius trying to genetically alter cannabis. My lawyer, my ex's lawyer, and the judge all laughed very hard at that.



You sure had a better judge than i did.  Old bag treated me like a dawg and my ex like a GD princess.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> I guess her being diagnosed with bi polar affected disorder and schizophrenia played into their laughter



Her illness was unfortunate. My ex was ( is) just plain evil


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

Everybody Solo !-- What up Blue ?-- A man with a little sense wouldn't have taken that many caps -- That ain't me !-- We got a North wind moving in it's sunny now but we got rain coming -- Dam tumbleweeds coming back and pollen -- I don't like it so I'm just get "too high " again ! -- 
Umbra's Box Of Chocolate ?-- I had it -- It's complicated ! -- 
Let me start with Rose's Nurse Larry (the medicine woman pheno)-- Then that Blackberry Snow Lotus boy  got wit her --made fine weed but then a male from  Umbra's BOC showed up -- and (GDP-x- BPU) -x- BOC -- I need to get set back up !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> Zig I wasn't giving U a hard time -- Some days is tough !-- U need to try my caps-- or a proper oral dose when U growing again -- Half high CBD and half High THC in the proper dose and you'll probably come to like it better than pain pills !-- I took too many caps again this morning--
> Music ?-- Lost all my music and pics when I changed phones -- There's a whole thread of it right over there !-- I'll just have to grow more weed and take more pics -- I do like some mystery terps -- That's nice !
> 60s music ?--Innagodadivda --


You might be able to get your pics and music off your old phone. Most phones these days have a cable for charging that can also allow access to files such as pics, music, contacts, etc. One side of the cable has a connector for the phone. The other is usually a USB connector. If you have a laptop or desktop, try hooking the phone up to it and see if the phone pops up on the My Computer screen. If it does, see what is on there. You can probably copy them to the computer and then copy them onto your new phone.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> I've been accused of that before, lol. During my divorce, more 20 years ago, my ex stood up in court and told the Judge I was an evil genius trying to genetically alter cannabis. My lawyer, my ex's lawyer, and the judge all laughed very hard at that.



The genius and genetically altering cannabis parts sound about right...


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

OF -- I'm sure those pics and stuff could be retrieved -- but could I retrieve them -- Probably not !-- It was mostly  weed pics -- That phone was always disposable -- This is Texas !-- To keep it out the wrong hands I was prepared to see how far I could throw it--- into the water if possible ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 9, 2019)

Probably smashing it would be better. Wet phones can be dried.


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)

neodymium magnets will wipe a hard drive real quick. Ask me how I know, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

Ain't funny !-- U guys know I'm a recovering smart phone assassin !-- 12 gauge turn a phone into silver rain !-- I don't care how good U are --U ain't putting Dat **** back together !


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

How's that magnet stuff work on a smart phone Umbra ?-- I don't trust it !-- I know for sure when I shoot one !
What day ?- Where ?-- About typing ?-- I'm a self taught thumb typer -- A regular keyboard feels awkward -- I get by !


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> neodymium magnets will wipe a hard drive real quick. Ask me how I know, lol.



A what n a who magnet ?
Yup. I was right. Mad scientist.


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

Blue -- Ain't nothing mad about being able to grow THC crystals and do perfect extracts -- Black Hash ?-- Moon Rocks --Fractional Distillation?-- I don't even know what that means !--but -  I want a Rosen Press just like his when I grow up !
It's magic I say !--


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)

A *neodymium magnet* (also known as *NdFeB*, *NIB* or *Neo* magnet), the most widely used[1] type of rare-earth magnet, is a permanent magnet made from an alloy of neodymium, iron and boron to form the Nd2Fe14B tetragonal crystalline structure.[2] Developed independently in 1982 by General Motors and Sumitomo Special Metals,[3] neodymium magnets are the strongest type of permanent magnet commercially available.[2][4] They have replaced other types of magnets in many applications in modern products that require strong permanent magnets, such as motors in cordless tools, hard disk drives and magnetic fasteners.


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)

Its used as a dopant for yttrium aluminum garnet synthetic crystals for solid state laser rods typically designated as Nd:YAG lasers


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

I must a skipped the day they taught that at school ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> Blue -- Ain't nothing mad about being able to grow THC crystals and do perfect extracts -- Black Hash ?-- Moon Rocks --Fractional Distillation?-- I don't even know what that means !--but -  I want a Rosen Press just like his when I grow up !
> It's magic I say !--



Geeze jyst jokin


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> Its used as a dopant for yttrium aluminum garnet synthetic crystals for solid state laser rods typically designated as Nd:YAG lasers



Yea, wat he said


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)

I did research for a few years and my education is in lasers.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

Soooooooo,  about this growing THC crystals ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

I wasn't giving U a hard time Blue -- or didn't mean to anyway -- Don't pay no mind to me !-- Here comes the rain !-I took enough caps to give a novice a religious experience-- I'm ripped but I still got some pressure in my face -- Ugh !-- A cup of coffee and another toke or 2 ?-- I got a light -- Wrong light ?--


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)

http://beakercracked.com/blog/micro-thc-refinement


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> I wasn't giving U a hard time Blue -- or didn't mean to anyway -- Don't pay no mind to me !-- Here comes the rain !-I took enough caps to give a novice a religious experience-- I'm ripped but I still got some pressure in my face -- Ugh !-- A cup of coffee and another toke or 2 ?-- I got a light -- Wrong light ?--



Bro you are sumpin else !


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

Umbra last time light came up -- I had a question and got high and forgot-- Let me see if I remember right -- OK I know light can be bent ?-- So if it was bent around in a circle ?-- How long would it take to catch up to itself ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> http://beakercracked.com/blog/micro-thc-refinement



Thanks fir the link. Looks like chineese math


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

U probably wouldn't like them -- This is the vegetarian kind !--



 Just saying !


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> U probably wouldn't like them -- This is the vegetarian kind !--View attachment 251208
> Just saying !



Vegetarian pork rinds ???? Really ?   Geezus what next.


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

I have the highest assurances that those pigs were indeed vegetarian !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 9, 2019)

My shih-tzu is working over his love doll something fierce!


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> I have the highest assurances that those pigs were indeed vegetarian !



Ok smartass ya got me good.  
Well played !


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

I ran across my plans for My "Wet Heat" engine the other day -- Who know I have room for a grow and a little fab shop maybe I build it ?-- Simple little thing !-- Based on the Bliss Leavit Mark 7 steam torpedo power plant-- It was a closed system-- turn it on and it ran at constant speed until it hit it's target or ran out of fuel -- Fuel -air -and water were injected into a combustion pot and ignited -- The resulting steam pressure was used to turn the propeller -- cycle was repeated -- The rudder on a one ton test torpedo malfunctioned and the torpedo leaped over 40 feet out the water-- set a record for a torpedo to leap the highest out the water that stood for decades !--
Turn it from a closed system-- to an open system with controls and such --It got no real moving parts -- Use that steam to turn a jet impeller-- 
Strap it to a personal watercraft -- Find someone who ain't afraid to stand on it and see what it do ? -- I understand the mechanics but the needed computer control system is beyond me -- Maybe one day ?-- Such a craft should also be able to dive ? -- It's proven tech it just needs an upgrade ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> Find someone who ain't afraid to stand on it and see what it do ? -- I understand the mechanics but the needed computer control system is beyond me -- Maybe one day ?-- Such a craft should also be able to dive ? -- It's proven t



Hey Keef, if i didnt live so far away I'd test it for you.  I say go for it bro,  if you build it they will come.


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

That was to be my swan song -- I had planned that when I retired I would get me a little Shop and tinker away -- Build it just to please me !-- I grew up around a fab shop then made my living doing R&D for concrete machine companies as a young man -- Worked my way right out of a job -built them a machine then set thier shop up to mass produce it -- They didn't need me anymore -- I got an engineering bonus and a pink slip in the same envelope - - That's when I went back in the army and learned to scrub for surgery -- I swore I'd never build for anyone else except myself in the future !-- Then of course I fell and that dream died -- I never have built much since --but I kept it up in my mind -- I was quite satisfied in myself with Wet Heat -- The head injured mind ?-- U ever heard of something called "The Baghdad Battery" ?--If  2 dissimilar metals like steel and copper are immersed in a mild acid like fruit juice /wine or a slight saline solution like sea water a current flows between them -about 2-3 volts -low amp --
 I sat up in the middle of the night one night long ago seeing in my mind the current flowing from a positive inner button to an outer negative ring around it -- Thousands of them covering the whole outer hull  of the boat -- A boat that never needed fuel -- It's hull reacts to sea water providing electrical power !-- Did I ever tell U I dream big ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> That was to be my swan song -- I had planned that when I retired I would get me a little Shop and tinker away -- Build it just to please me !-- I grew up around a fab shop then made my living doing R&D for concrete machine companies as a young man -- Worked my way right out of a job -built them a machine then set thier shop up to mass produce it -- They didn't need me anymore -- I got an engineering bonus and a pink slip in the same envelope - - That's when I went back in the army and learned to scrub for surgery -- I swore I'd never build for anyone else except myself in the future !-- Then of course I fell and that dream died -- I never have built much since --but I kept it up in my mind -- I was quite satisfied in myself with Wet Heat -- The head injured mind ?-- U ever heard of something called "The Baghdad Battery" ?--If  2 dissimilar metals like steel and copper are immersed in a mild acid like fruit juice /wine or a slight saline solution like sea water a current flows between them -about 2-3 volts -low amp --
> I sat up in the middle of the night one night long ago seeing in my mind the current flowing from a positive inner button to an outer negative ring around it -- Thousands of them covering the whole outer hull  of the boat -- A boat that never needed fuel -- It's hull reacts to sea water providing electrical power !-- Did I ever tell U I dream big ?



Sounds like a very workable project.  Giver !


----------



## zigggy (Jan 9, 2019)

I never thought you were giving me a hard time,,,,we cooler then a fan


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2019)

My latest mind project is a work in progress -- The biggest thing in R&D is clearly identifying the problem then U can work on solving it -- I found a problem needs solving !-- Might be 50- 90 miles of wild beach between me and Mexico-- Not a house one on the Bay or island in that whole distance -- No roads -- No electric -- No fresh water  -- U look around the world there lots of places where there is water but no drinking water -- Like back in the swamp -- U don't want to drink that !-- Anyway I can't do anything about roads but what about a "Utilities"-- Unit -- Standard size shipping containers that would use solar -- wind and maybe even Solar steam to make power and distill what's available into fresh drinking water -- It gets complicated !


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> Anyway I can't do anything about roads but what about a "Utilities"-- Unit -- Standard size shipping containers that would use solar -- wind and maybe even Solar steam to make power and distill what's available into fresh drinking water -- It gets complicated !



A splendid idea bro,  absolutely no reason it wouldnt work. Brilliant mind there


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> Umbra last time light came up -- I had a question and got high and forgot-- Let me see if I remember right -- OK I know light can be bent ?-- So if it was bent around in a circle ?-- How long would it take to catch up to itself ?



Light is photons. Even if you could have a medium with decreasingly gradient index(which is the only way light could increase in speed), the photon cannot be in two places at once. Interesting thought experiment though.


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)

Well Schroeder's cat might disagree


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> Well Schroeder's cat might disagree


or peppermint patty's dog... 

i had to look up shrodinger for the spelling and i wasn't really sure if i was mis-remembering it to be schrodinger and not schroeder...


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## St_Nick (Jan 10, 2019)

Morning folks.  It is snowing in the hills


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 10, 2019)

Morning OFs,  snowing here too.


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> or peppermint patty's dog...
> 
> i had to look up shrodinger for the spelling and i wasn't really sure if i was mis-remembering it to be schrodinger and not schroeder...



It is Schrodering's cat, my mistake. Schroder's cat is a band. So others know what I am talking about …
*Schrödinger's cat* is a thought experiment, sometimes described as a paradox, devised by Austrian physicist Erwin Schrödinger in 1935.[1] It illustrates what he saw as the problem of the Copenhagen interpretation of quantum mechanics applied to everyday objects. The scenario presents a cat that may be simultaneously both alive and dead,[2][3][4][5][6][7][8] a state known as a quantum superposition, as a result of being linked to a random subatomic event that may or may not occur. The thought experiment is also often featured in theoretical discussions of the interpretations of quantum mechanics. Schrödinger coined the term _Verschränkung_ (entanglement) in the course of developing the thought experiment.


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Dam cats !-- U can't trust a cat !--
So what happens if I get in my time machine and go back and kill my grandpa before my daddy was born --have sex with my grandma and get her pregnant ?-- Who am I ?-- Am I ?-- Would that make me my own grandpa ?-- Who is my daddy ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

changing events in the Past, changes the Future. You would cease to exit, since you were never born. It would create a time loop. None of which has ever been possible.


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

If I never was how can I cease to exist ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

Perhaps the half full glass is a slightly better analogy. In order for a glass of water to be half full it must also be half empty, simply by definition. The glass is half full and half empty at the same time, not one or the other. Schrodinger premise of the cat having the potential of being alive or being dead at any moment in time meant it was both alive and dead at the same time.


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

How much does light weight anyway ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

you already know the answer


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

photons have no mass


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

Maybe so ?-- Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 10, 2019)

Well,  things are much clearer now.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2019)

Good morning all,
Anyone else ready for spring? Smoking some lambs bread the dispensary had. who knew? 
I am liking cherry pie too.  Looking forward to the BoC in four months along with the others.
Zig, thinking about you. We heart you.
Keef, hows the phone? 
Umbra, do you get to stay home again?What are you smoking?


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

LOL I'm not sure what my schedule is today yet. I'm waiting to hear from 1 of my co workers about the test results from a couple wells. Follow up CT scan on lungs tonight.


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm smoking Devil's tit x apricot head


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 10, 2019)

Morning Rose


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey Rose !-- It's a phone it does the job  !-- Umbra's and I were working our way around to CERN -- Quarks and the God Particle !
I should do some cleaning and stuff today ?-- Maybe ?-- I forgot to take some caps -- We can't have that !


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

Right here in Cali particle experiments being done daily
https://lcls.slac.stanford.edu/


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> It is Schrodering's cat, my mistake. Schroder's cat is a band. So others know what I am talking about …
> *Schrödinger's cat* is a thought experiment, sometimes described as a paradox, devised by Austrian physicist Erwin Schrödinger in 1935.[1] It illustrates what he saw as the problem of the Copenhagen interpretation of quantum mechanics applied to everyday objects. The scenario presents a cat that may be simultaneously both alive and dead,[2][3][4][5][6][7][8] a state known as a quantum superposition, as a result of being linked to a random subatomic event that may or may not occur. The thought experiment is also often featured in theoretical discussions of the interpretations of quantum mechanics. Schrödinger coined the term _Verschränkung_ (entanglement) in the course of developing the thought experiment.



NOVA last night was a pretty good one and pertinent to this discussion. Einstein's Quantum Riddle discussed his opposition to Quantum Mechanics as being complete. Nels Bohr came up with Quantum Entanglement to explain how 2 particles could instantaneously 'communicate' over any distance kind of in violation of special relativity. I can't keep up with the math but it still sounds a bit like poppycock to me. One of the physicists toward the end was stating that Quantum Mechanics pretty much makes it so there is no space(in the 3 or 4 dimensional aspect) and humans are stuck on viewing the world by how we sense it. Just because I cannot argue mathematically with these massive brains, does not mean that what I see, hear and feel is wrong. Or maybe it does...

https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/video/einsteins-quantum-riddle/


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 10, 2019)

Im working the Theory of Revolution


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm too high to do math -- I'm still trying to figure out how they moved the big stones at Balbek and the temple mound -- We can't move stone that big today but there it is ?-- I'm pretty sure it wasn't done with levers and ropes -- Musta been magic ?--


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> NOVA last night was a pretty good one and pertinent to this discussion. Einstein's Quantum Riddle discussed his opposition to Quantum Mechanics as being complete. Nels Bohr came up with Quantum Entanglement to explain how 2 particles could instantaneously 'communicate' over any distance kind of in violation of special relativity. I can't keep up with the math but it still sounds a bit like poppycock to me. One of the physicists toward the end was stating that Quantum Mechanics pretty much makes it so there is no space(in the 3 or 4 dimensional aspect) and humans are stuck on viewing the world by how we sense it. Just because I cannot argue mathematically with these massive brains, does not mean that what I see, hear and feel is wrong. Or maybe it does...
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/video/einsteins-quantum-riddle/


There was a book written at the turn of the 20th century. It was a social critique of Victorian society that used geometric characters. Their world was 2 dimensions so geometric objects with the most sides were considered superior to those with fewer sides.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 10, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'm too high to do math -- I'm still trying to figure out how they moved the big stones at Balbek and the temple mound -- We can't move stone that big today but there it is ?-- I'm pretty sure it wasn't done with levers and ropes -- Musta been magic ?--



you ever watch this guy? pretty innovative and impressive.



and this too...


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 10, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'm too high to do math -- I'm still trying to figure out how they moved the big stones at Balbek and the temple mound -- We can't move stone that big today but there it is ?-- I'm pretty sure it wasn't done with levers and ropes -- Musta been magic ?--



Everyone knows it was ETs


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> There was a book written at the turn of the 20th century. It was a social critique of Victorian society that used geometric characters. Their world was 2 dimensions so geometric objects with the most sides were considered superior to those with fewer sides.




i can imagine things in 4 dimensions. my way of visualizing in4 dimensions is a kind of smear of a 3 dimensional object as it moves in time.  a rolling ball for example would be a tube with hemispherical ends where the time period starts and ends though you can see the back end of the sphere within the tube.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 10, 2019)

so, you guys get a lot of dates in collage ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 10, 2019)

what collage? i didn't take art...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 10, 2019)

sorry for turning this thread into a nerd fest...


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 10, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> sorry for turning this thread into a nerd fest...



Lmao was just funnin yas,  i find it interesting.  Where else but a forum of old Potheads would you find such interesting topics !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC
Clear skies this morning.  Not too chilly out.  I have the window cracked in here actually. 
I am going to burn one.  Feel  free to join me.


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

Did you get a chance to see Hamilton's Pharmacopea episode on amanita muscaris? Lots of references to religion being the result of ingesting fly agaric


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 10, 2019)

I good with the theory of THC.  The more I consume, the more chill I feel.  I feel pretty chill today!  On a side note, Harley stole half of my brownie.  He's the most chill shih-Tzu around today!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 10, 2019)

My dog loves my brownies. Chills him out so there is no apparent need to bark at nothing.


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

They coming to fence all the livestock and wildlife off from the only source of surface water round here -- Hope they get a good drink first ?-- I just live in this world I don't have to understand it !


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

I mostly take caps and not brownies and other edibles -- With those other things can U feel them in your belly ?-- I feel my caps right before they kick in -- Maybe a feeling like being hungry ?-- Anyway mine bout to kick in -- I know that feeling !-- 3 size 00 gel caps packed full of decarbed bud  -- Somebody bout to get lit up !


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

He's the Jan Hendrik Schoen of Presidents


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine ! -- War !- 
U got to have some music !


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

If we got 5 billion to throw around how bout throwing some at rebuilding after the west coast fires ?- or throw some at Puerto Rico for hurricane repair ? -- Still not unusual to see something wrapped around a tree down here from Harvey --Housing is still at a premium throw some that money this way ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 10, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I good with the theory of THC.  The more I consume, the more chill I feel.  I feel pretty chill today!  On a side note, Harley stole half of my brownie.  He's the most chill shih-Tzu around today!


We just got a new little baby Shih Tzu girl, she can get a bit rambunctious sometimes right at bed time, I may have to dose her about that time...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2019)

You guys, my friend PowerPlanter from here, a long time member, has died. His son just contacted me on here. I am so sad. I guess I should post out there, but only the moderators probably know him.  I am crying my eyes out. See, he is just a very nice man I met on here years ago. He had stage 4 lung cancer. We sent oil. it helped with the pain but it was too late. He was the nicest man and loved his family and his pot.  He will be missed. 
Thanks.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks Rose, I just got a note from his son as  well and was going to post it,  He was a very brave and upbeat person, going to be missed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2019)

How bout you go ahead and post it Smokingranpa.. Thank you.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 10, 2019)

sorry for your loss both of you,,,ill  pray he finds peace


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 10, 2019)

I remember him. I am so sad to hear this.  Blessings to him, and his friends, family and relatives who grieve for him.


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

I remember him also. Very sad. CT scan of my lung today. If they suspect it is malignant they will take out most of my lung.


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

Umbra soon as U can afterward let us know how U doing ?-- I'm betting it is not malignant-- That don't mean all is well !-- I hope U don't need a chest tube -- chest tubes suck !-- U just getting the MRI today ?-- Then they make a plan ? -- If they do a lobectomy they'll use a scope ? -- When I started we had to make a big incision !- Not anymore which really helps recovery time and reduces risk -- RBG of the Supreme Court just had that done and she was around when Jesus was a baby !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> Did you get a chance to see Hamilton's Pharmacopea episode on amanita muscaris? Lots of references to religion being the result of ingesting fly agaric



i find mushrooms in the woods behind my house and i like to take pics. not sure why but they make a nice subject. the last one is a slug eating a shroom...


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

My lungs are good but my mind been traumatized-- I mean there I was -- I came thru the living room and there was the president giving a speech about border security and immigration the other night -- Being a curious individual I turned the sound up to see what he was saying -- A voice in Spanish seemed to come out his mouth --I was transfixed !-- I was very high but not so high as to suspect he could speak Spanish-- It was the whole situation traumatized my mind -- Him speaking Spanish about illegal immigration-- It was all too much for my delicate mind !-- Musta be some big word that would explain it -- Best I can do is "dat was some freaky **** !"
He at the border I'm have to keep an eye open in case he give a speech in Spanish ?-- That was the dammest thing I ever saw !


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

There should be some kind of mushroom we could grow at grow room Temps ?-- Nevermind !


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

Keef said:


> Umbra soon as U can afterward let us know how U doing ?-- I'm betting it is not malignant-- That don't mean all is well !-- I hope U don't need a chest tube -- chest tubes suck !-- U just getting the MRI today ?-- Then they make a plan ? -- If they do a lobectomy they'll use a scope ? -- When I started we had to make a big incision !- Not anymore which really helps recovery time and reduces risk -- RBG of the Supreme Court just had that done and she was around when Jesus was a baby !--


They found a nodule 6 months ago. Pulmonologist did not think it was malignant then. This is a follow up. He thought it was scar tissue. If it wasn't grown in size, they will probably check it in another 6 months. If it has grown a biopsy then removal of a section of my lung if malignant. 1 of the treatments for COPD is the same operation where they remove a section of your lung. The lung grows back without the COPD or a cancerous nodule.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 10, 2019)

Something like these?


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

Different cancers actually look different -- If the tumor has a capsule around it then it comes out easy -- If not then U start taking out the fringes until the labs says you've reached cancer free tissue -- It's not that U grow a new lung lobe but what is left will expand and grow and fill up the space - Good luck !


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

Officer --I don't know nothing bout nothing !-- I was hitch hiking!-- I don't even know these people !-- I'm late for church -- Do U mind if I leave now ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 10, 2019)

My daddy used to pick and eat wild mushrooms...they didn’t kill him but I was afraid...the only ones he picked that I would  eat we’re the morrels...I liked them and they were very identifiable...if I go out behind my house, I’m at somebody else’s house and they ain’t no mushrooms I would care to see...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 10, 2019)

I don’t pick them. I don’t know enough. I have probably 50 acres of Dept of Conservation land behind my house and a few hundred across the street. I just like how the mushrooms look. Not sure I’d like to trip nowadays anyway. I think I would wig out about being old and a mess..


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

Those would be the Golden Teacher variety of P.Cubiness-- Fairly mild --At least that's what the book say !-- I don't know about such but the dried ones probably taste like **** -- A smart fellow would probably grind them up and put it in capsules so he didn't have to taste it !-- I have read of such !-- Apparently they having some success treating PTSD with them !-- Pretty golden things ain't they ?-- Wonder what other flavors would like a grow room environment ?-- From what I've read there's lots of kinds ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 10, 2019)

At a dead show in the 80’s, one of my buddies put a bunch of shrooms in some la Choy Chinese food we were cooking up before the show. He didn’t tell any of us. Kind of a jerk move but we had fun...


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

I wouldn't trust them unless I knew where they come from -- One day maybe I get me a spore print or even a live culture and learn to grow them from someone who knows about such things ?  -- Mostly just to add the knowledge to my head !

And to make fire fly from my fingertips ?--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 10, 2019)

lol


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

Be like Emilio Estevez in that movie Young Guns --When they was tripping-- He was riding thru that Indian village sitting backwards on his horse -- Telling the Indians-- U can't see us cause we in da spirit world !


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2019)

Keef said:


> I wouldn't trust them unless I knew where they come from -- One day maybe I get me a spore print or even a live culture and learn to grow them from someone who knows about such things ?  -- Mostly just to add the knowledge to my head !
> 
> And to make fire fly from my fingertips ?--


Keef Castaneda, lol. Southern Texas Bruja


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

OK Umbra -- I'm busted !-- Other Keef is my doppelganger-- No U da doppelganger !-- We'll get back with U !-- This is personal !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

The doppelganger wanna share some words with U -- It's a warning about technology !--- Might seem simple to U but if U feel guilty about using and abusing your neighbors WIFI while he at work and send him an email apologizing ? -- Just make sure Ole dumbass auto correct don't change WIFI to Wife -- Even if U had the noblest of intentions ?-- This will not turn out well !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 11, 2019)

Rose
Sorry to hear about Powerplanter.  C seems to be everywhere these days.
Umbra
Hang in there brother,
So long as they keep an eye on it, they can get it out in time if needed.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 11, 2019)

Keef 
Lmao!  Yep, that auto correct can get you in deep dodo!


----------



## zigggy (Jan 11, 2019)

good morning ,,,,cold as a witch's tit,,,,less then 40 outside ,,,have to drive down to Miami (5 hours)to meet up with a buddy I have not seen in many years,,,,,,when mom passed he stayed with me for about a month,,,to make sure I was going to be ok,,,he put his whole life on hold to help me,,,after a month he had to go and catch up with his own life ,,,,he has a stop over at Miami int. airport (3 hours)my plan is to meet up with him have a late lunch ,,,smoke several joints on south beach then drive back home (another 5 hours)I picked up an 1/8 of some of the best pot ive seen in long time ,,,  paid way to much 40$ for an 1/8 ,,but omg is it good I believe its nyc diesel not sure ,,,,,anyway let me hit the road ,,,got radar love on my play list sould be good to go ,,,,


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Go0d Morning Guys

Umbra: I hope things are not so bad as they seem. We are pulling for you.

I am up early and  on my second cup of coffee and my second bowl.  I am really high for this time of the morning. ha ha


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2019)

Good morning OFC. The CT was a bust. It didn't get done. I had 2 appointments, yesterday and the 29th. Yesterday was meant to do CT and 29th to review it. They went to review it yesterday, but they hadn't taken it yet. I go back on 29th for CT and then another to review it. The Dr and I spoke briefly. I mentioned I was not loosing weight and I had blood work done for Heart Dr and no elevated white count. There are a number of things that will show itself when you have cancer, and none of those things are present. Dr agreed. Time for wake n bake. Flipped the tent. Bunch of plants started showing preflowers, so pulled couple of males and few females and put them a side. Grape stomper male going to be my next breeder.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 11, 2019)

the whole medical industry is infuriating at times. putting the cart before the horse or review before the scan in your case seems to be about par  for the course. glad your blood is looking good and weight is maintaining. 

i have been dizzy or lightheaded for over 3 months myself. every test(mri's, ct scans, blood work, cardiac checks) all indicate i am fine but i am not. my short term disability got rejected because there is no objective evidence. the letter i received from the std insurance folks makes it sound like they think i am faking it. i could not prove them wrong and they have their docs who reviewed what my docs have on me. me against a bunch of doctors is a losing battle for me. rose suggested i see a vestibular specialist(why my primary care doc, the ent doc and the neurologist didn't suggest it is infuriating). got in to see one yesterday and found i cannot stand on one foot, when i walk in place with my eyes closed i walk backwards and standing with my feet together and eyes closed, i fall forward. the dpt said we have a lot of work to do. i think this is the end of my job which really sucks...


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- I be right with ya !-- How many U want ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2019)

Getting old is no fun, but smoking weed is


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2019)

Caps in my belly with some oil and coffee to get it all warmed up and working !-- I been remiss in my trolling duties --I bet the good people at Fox news been missing me ?-- I should go check in and cheer them up ?---I find it rewarding -Before I changed phones they were teaching me some new 4 letter words -- I don't know what some of them even mean --


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 11, 2019)

Cold outside and toasty inside. It's so nice being retired. Brownies and bowls are in the forecast


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2019)

Of can the vestibular person continue your disability? You will get better slowly with a vestibular specialist. It isn't fun and I would recommend not eating right before you go. But it helped me somewhat. Don't get depressed. 

Umbra is going to be fine, he has so much thc in his body cancer couldn't grow. I mean really, we are talking umbra. When did you start smoking pot? 12? 
Going to make some oil today maybe, kinda getting a late start.
  Thank you gloman and zig and all for your condolences. I guess i was shocked how sad this made me. I loved Powerplanter and I didn't know you could feel that for make believe invisible playmates that we have here. My point is I really feel for each of you guys, so don't anyone go dying please.


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2019)

Some more caps and a bowl of mac & cheese -- Do they make a dictionary of profanity ?-- Sounds nasty but I don't even think that is a real word ?--


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2019)

RE -- That U with the new puppy ?-- U gonna need one those remote control toy cars !-- Puppy chase car -- car chase puppy -- endless hours of amusement !-- May not be for everyone ?-- I am easily amused !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 11, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Of can the vestibular person continue your disability? You will get better slowly with a vestibular specialist. It isn't fun and I would recommend not eating right before you go. But it helped me somewhat. Don't get depressed.
> 
> Umbra is going to be fine, he has so much thc in his body cancer couldn't grow. I mean really, we are talking umbra. When did you start smoking pot? 12?
> Going to make some oil today maybe, kinda getting a late start.
> Thank you gloman and zig and all for your condolences. I guess i was shocked how sad this made me. I loved Powerplanter and I didn't know you could feel that for make believe invisible playmates that we have here. My point is I really feel for each of you guys, so don't anyone go dying please.



i am gathering all the info i can/have to appeal the insurance co's decision. i must not get as much interaction with other humans as i thought. both my medical doc and the pt doc say my mental status and cognitive functions are not impaired. compared with how i used to be and to the other people i work with as well as you folks on here, i am a dullard and a dimwit. who are they comparing me with?

i am down to about 1 meal a day so not eating before the pt sessions wont be a problem. as far as getting depressed, i have been depressed for as long as i can remember. pretty sure it is in my genetics. between the irish and swedish in me, i don't stand a chance. 

this group is a very nice group to be in. we all need to keep on the top side of the soil because rose is such a good person. none of us need to go and make her sad.


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2019)

OF --Some days are better than others -- It's about 70 degrees at the beach --humidity got to be over 90% and no wind  -- Like liquid air out there --Light Rain moving in later -- 
Umbra's sometimes stuff gets by me -- but not always -- A Grape Stomper male ?-- U doing a Box of Grapes ain't U ?
I don't got no grape weed -- I should probably go ahead and offer my services as a test grower ?-- I'm down with whatever U got cooking in that devious mind --A  Grape Stomper male -- What kind of girl or girls U got in mind ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2019)

I was looking at what I have clones of as well as ones I could take and root for the project. Going to use the Breeder box so will be limited to 6 females and the male. So grape krush, gorilla grape, sour dubb, sour punch, mimosa, and candy cane.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 11, 2019)

Good afternoon O.F.C, been a cloudy day here in PNW.. Brought the girls out to be watered today, I am liking the 7gal pots as it seems easier to keep them green till the end... 
Umbra hope that all goes well with your testing.
OFogey hang in there bud things are going to get better..
Sheeeeet we all getting Old!
Time for a puff Eh ...


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2019)

That grow cabinet been berry berry good to Cane -- I remember when he built it -- How many grows U run thru it so far Cuz ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2019)

I got my eye on the Texas congress -- I ain't saying **** till they kick one those -- 11 at last count -- MMJ bills out of committee for a floor vote --  Medical Marijuana ?-- I guess a team of medical professionals would be in order ? -- I'm  gonna be needing a bat cave !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 11, 2019)

Better git offn yer but an buy that property.  After the law changes real estate ain't gonna be affordable anywhere ya wanna actually buy


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2019)

Cane, that is beautiful!!! Love the colors. nice work.


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2019)

It is a pretty plant !-- Is that Papaya or the Nurse ?

Not yet Nick !-- Still waters run deep -- This is about more than just setting me up a little grow -- Things will be a little clearer for me in a couple weeks -- I gotta give it a shot -- 

U can't always get what U want -- but if U try sometimes -- U just might find --U get what U need --

U Can't knock the hustle !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 12, 2019)

A couple of our family members...the tuxedo girl is Esspresso and the newest member who mamma has dressed up in pink...is Jozi...she’s quite the brat and is in need of some manners...she’s taken over as alpha...we have an older cat also, Mr. B but he wants nothing to do with the tyke and even runs away when confronted...


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2019)

High words from low places  ?

An O.G. -- Is a player who despite it all-- is still standing on his own 2 feet 

A Boss -- Is one who despite it all -- gonna make sure we eat !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 12, 2019)

What the h€ll  are you doin up so late, Keef???Cheers, you hi?me too...


----------



## zigggy (Jan 12, 2019)

good morning everyone,,,,,,good luck mr. umbra


----------



## ness (Jan 12, 2019)

Good morning, Keef, Rosebud, Umbra, OF, Nick, burnin1, zig, gloman, bluegrasser, Smokinggranpa, and all the OFC.  420 here. Let's smoke.  Hope everyone had a happy Xmas and New Year.  I had a wonderful time with my family.  Rose, sorry for the lost of your good friend.  Umbra keep on smoking.  Cleaning up the grow room and getting ready to start a small crop.  Keef, I'll be picking out other seeds from your stock.  Don't know which yet.  Buzz away OFC.  Have a good day.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 12, 2019)

morning ness and everyone else in the ofc. my browser doesn't show who is on anymore or maybe i forgot how to check. anyway, i flipped to flower this morning on my grow. hoping i don't/didn't screw up again. haven't had an problem-free grow in a long time. lately, feeling like i should change my screen name to dimwit8...


----------



## ness (Jan 12, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Good afternoon O.F.C, been a cloudy day here in PNW.. Brought the girls out to be watered today, I am liking the 7gal pots as it seems easier to keep them green till the end...
> Umbra hope that all goes well with your testing.
> OFogey hang in there bud things are going to get better..
> Sheeeeet we all getting Old!
> ...


Such beauty, mrcane.


----------



## ness (Jan 12, 2019)

OF, each grow I grow, I all wish for the best.  And, get disappointed.  This time around, I'm give it the best I got.


----------



## ness (Jan 12, 2019)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC !-- I be right with ya !-- How many U want ?View attachment 251235


Keef, I see what your up too.  Time for sum more joe.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 12, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Is anybody else getting dumped on?
We have over 6" of snow and its still comming down.  At least when it Rains I don't have to shovel it.  Oh well, it can wait.
I just finished trimming another NS x bbsl.   
I still have a Lot to learn, but boy I'm kind of proud of how this grow turned out.   Buds are tight and much easier to trim, lots of frosty goodness and big enuff yield to support my needs.
Thanks everybody!  I've grown a long time but never had real quality till I came here and started paying attention.
How can such an interesting and harmless hobby be against the law?


----------



## ness (Jan 12, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> A couple of our family members...the tuxedo girl is Esspresso and the newest member who mamma has dressed up in pink...is Jozi...she’s quite the brat and is in need of some manners...she’s taken over as alpha...we have an older cat also, Mr. B but he wants nothing to do with the tyke and even runs away when confronted...
> View attachment 251246
> View attachment 251245


RE two cuties.  Jozi is going to be a character.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 12, 2019)

ness said:


> OF, each grow I grow, I all wish for the best.  And, get disappointed.  This time around, I'm give it the best I got.



best of luck to you ness. we have some expert growers on here. it is always disappointing to see what they get vs what i ruin. i know i don't have the best gear so that is part of it but i also think i overthink, over-tinker and just generally sabotage myself at every turn. the thing is, what i do grow is a bit more powerful than i want or need but the buds i see on here are works of art. i think i have had two grows i am proud of in 7 years.


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Fog in the Valley. Wake n bake my friends. some wedding cake


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2019)

Morning OFC -- Ugh !--


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 12, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  It is cold and nasty but no snow.  I'm jonesing for Spring.  Gonna finish putting up the panda film in my new grow room and start preparing the dirt beds for planting.  None of my seeds have popped yet but I have hope


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2019)

Get it Nick !
Hey Ness - Good to have U back around glad U had a good trip !--
Overcast and cool at the beach -- 70s/49 -- There's been a run on empty lots on the island lately -- They building 3-4 houses within earshot-- The hammering bout to get on my last nerve -- The dogs don't like it either -- We in a housing boom from new industry moving in -- The empty lots bout gone and it looks like by spring existing home sales gonna go thru the roof -- Then I sell !-- Found me some mystery seed -- I know who da momma is ( Mimosa) but not a clue who da daddy is -- I'm grow me some this  !

The hammering got to stop ya'll !


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2019)

LOL daddy is double purple doja F3


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2019)

Good morning friends,
Chilly and gray here today. Sunny and beautiful in my grow room otherwise known as the bathroom. I just will sit in there all day.
we have been lazy this week. I promise i will make oil and tincture one day soon.
So, mimosa huh, i have never  smoked that.  I am going to roll and chocoplope/lambsbread joint and then hit it. or take a nap. lol


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2019)

Not many seed but enough -- U think it'll show some color ?


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 12, 2019)

Well, I spoke too soon.  We got an inch of snow and lots more in the forecast.  I'm all supplied up so its good.  I even have a bunch of unseen movies.  See ya in the thaw!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 12, 2019)

Enjoy it Nick!
We have just at 10" now and still snowing.
I Have been able to work on the harvest tho. Gotta Finnish 1 NS x bbsl then the last Frank's Gift.
Still have 1 NS x bbsl about 3 weeks behind the others.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 12, 2019)

Does it seem like a lot of the posters about LED’s are manufacturer plants trying to sell us on their LEDs?


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2019)

Its rained so much, need to cut my grass


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 12, 2019)

ate a double dose of brownies. jo the american bulldog had one too. i predict we will be jello in an hour or so. those brownies are not going to eat themselves...


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2019)

OF -- I'm making medicine myself -- Still got some more to go but after I run it thru that sifter and decarb it -- I only have to pack the caps full -- I might have to get my caps making machine out ?-- That's a lot to make one cap at a time --I'm done for awhile anyway --


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2019)

That's  trim --U have to take more but it's easier to control the dosage -- I got some caps made outta bud in my belly and they just kicking in !-- I'll have to test the trim caps and if nessessary I can add some bud to make them stronger -- I'm looking for a functional dose from the trim caps -- If I want go get stupid high I eat some caps made of bud !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 12, 2019)

I have a cap machine. Kind of a pain in the buttocks. Used to make Hawthorne berry caps for my BP and turmeric powder caps for Mrs Fogey. Way too much time for that but I am sure you get more bang for your buck making weed caps.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2019)

Welcome home Ness!!!! we missed you. I bet you did have fun with those grandkids.  Glad you are home.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 12, 2019)

Just used up the last of me homegrown...well not used up yet just yet but processed into edible form...another month and maybe a half till the next harvest...might be goin to check out one of the pot stores in the area... yes I kept a little smokin stash too...


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey Rose -- I called somebody a Slimy Criminal Racist Moral Deviant today -- It was not well received !-- It was a good day !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 12, 2019)

I think I gotta go check out the Fox News comments...


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2019)

OF --It's just whatever news show comes up on YouTube -- I'm saving my Benedict Arnold comment for another time -- Some of them words they call me are just made up words - I couldn't even find them in the dictionary  but boy is it easy to get they panties in a knot !-- I know I should feel guilty messing with them but I can't help myself !


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2019)

There once was a troll named Keef
he decided to give political name some grief ...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2019)

Good job Keef. LOL  glad you found a release and I know you do a good job.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 12, 2019)

Said Keef with a smirk
Typed political name is a jerk
And laughed at the trollees he p’d off


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 12, 2019)

Looking for a good high cbd indica...ordered some dinafem “ shark shock cbd” see what that does...


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2019)

I got that covered when I get set back up RE -- I got some Valentine crosses -- CBD Crew's Indica and a couple more -- Not a lot of seed to each but enough !
I need to see which one is gonna work best for me -- High CBD is eating weed to me - I don't smoke it --- I'm cut me out a good one and that will be my high CBD --

It took some digging but I got a good Texas dozen of nice dark mature seed to dis cheer Mimosa -x - Double Purple Dojo -- I could use another purple !


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2019)

I need to check the Constitution-I might a made a claim that isn't true -- Who is 3rd in line for president ?-- If say the president and vice president were removed who would assume office ?--Nevermind !--The words "President Pelosi" had the desired effect !-- People be stroking out over there !


----------



## ness (Jan 13, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> You guys, my friend PowerPlanter from here, a long time member, has died. His son just contacted me on here. I am so sad. I guess I should post out there, but only the moderators probably know him.  I am crying my eyes out. See, he is just a very nice man I met on here years ago. He had stage 4 lung cancer. We sent oil. it helped with the pain but it was too late. He was the nicest man and loved his family and his pot.  He will be missed.
> Thanks.


Rose sorry for the lost of a good friend.


Rosebud said:


> Welcome home Ness!!!! we missed you. I bet you did have fun with those grandkids.  Glad you are home.


Thank you, Rose.  I sure did how a wonderful time.  It's good to be back.  Got lots of clean up to do.  Happy New Year to all.


----------



## ness (Jan 13, 2019)

Time for more coffee and a bowl sounds nice.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 13, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
Well it stopped snowing this morning. Got about 18" in all.
And just to make it interesting, my serpentine belt took a **** and I gotta change it outside in the snow. Its Sunday, I think Ill blow it off till tomorrow and have some coffee and a bong.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 13, 2019)

Morning OFC, dark and cold outside here..
Sorry to hear that we have lost our friend Powerplanter.
Ness I am with you on the Bowl.  I be smoking on some Blackjack that we Finnished up last week ..very earthy tones with a hint of berries to it .. Nice I like it.. 
Hope that everyone has a fabulous Sunday.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 13, 2019)

morning guys


----------



## umbra (Jan 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC. They started running ad on TV last night. Keef would be proud. The need to impeach the President has its own site. Caught me off guard. There maybe hope yet. Smoking some forbidden jelly and decided to add some strawberry milk to my coffee. Too early to sing Hail, hail the King is dead, but I'm practicing.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2019)

Good morning all, 
Another dreary day in the PNW, good thing there is sunshine and babies in the bathroom. Im smoking some chocolope, i know you are all surprised...not
we can all hope Umbra. ok, i am going to pop a move here.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 13, 2019)

.

Its too snowy to drive "Tang" around.

is it spring yet?!




Life goes Fast
Drive FASTER!!


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2019)

What up OFC ?-- Sunshine and low/mid 60s -- Caps in my belly and a full pipe -- I got up early stayed up awhile and went back to bed -- Now I gotta do the wake and Bake all over again --


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2019)

Making spaghetti for supper -- Want my top secret pasta sauce recipe ?-- Bout a pound of smoked pork diced -- Put it in a pan -- Add a big can of Hunts Garlic and Onion pasta sauce and maybe half a can of water -- cover and simmer till U get hungry !-- Serve over pasta with toasted garlic bread on the side !

Edit : -- I got nicotine e-cig juice on my finger and rubbed my eye -- Never do that !-- I thought I was gonna die -- Like fire on my eyeball -- I think I had a religious experience ?-- I'm still half blind !-- I can't be doing stuff like that anymore !


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2019)

I would like to confess something -- I grew up in a white supremist homophobe  family -- Grandpa used to say the prayer when they went to the cross burnings --

That ain't what I wanna confess !

-- Last time I was up at thier lake house momma had a bunch of flags flying from the porch -- American flags --Texas flags all sorts of colorful flags -- I asked daddy what was up with the flags and he said momma put them up because she thought it looked pretty -- It took my every ounce of control not to ask what he knew of that rainbow flag he was flying-- I never broke a smile -- As far as I know that old homophobe is still flying the rainbow flag -- Somehow that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside !
Does that make me a bad person ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 13, 2019)

There you go again Rose, ya gots ta know when ta pop’m and know when ta bust’m...


----------



## thegloman (Jan 14, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
Ugh!  Fun times ahead today.
I got my truck stuck in the driveway and the tractor has a clogged fuel line so no pulling it out.
Guess Ill have to wait for the snow to melt. What little melted yesterday has frozen now so there's a nice sheet of ice under that 18" blanket of snow.
I did get a lot done on the girlz tho.  1 NS x bbsl left in about 3 weeks.
I got all my new girlz transplanted into their 7gal pots and moved them to the bloom room.
Looks like a 4 mo. Rotation will work best for me.
Well, this is gonna be a canna cap day!


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Cold out for sure


----------



## zigggy (Jan 14, 2019)

good morning guys,,,,i don't know how you guys do it ,,,18 inches of snow ,,,,,-18 degrees ,,,you guys are tougher then I am ,,


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 14, 2019)

Morning OFC,  -18C  and everything sparkling with frost. Beautiful day !


----------



## zigggy (Jan 14, 2019)

you need to get out more bluegrasser lol,,,,,,,the only way -18 and frost is beautiful is if your looking out the window as you lie in front of the fire place ,,with a cup of hot tea and pipe full of weed ,,, I would be stuck in the house till spring ,,,the coldest ive ever been in was 23 degrees ...and that hurt ,,, I can work outside in 105 in south fla,,,but I cant work in the cold


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 14, 2019)

zigggy said:


> you need to get out more bluegrasser lol,,,,,,,the only way -18 and frost is beautiful is if your looking out the window as you lie in front of the fire place ,,with a cup of hot tea and pipe full of weed ,,, I would be stuck in the house till spring ,,,the coldest ive ever been in was 23 degrees ...and that hurt ,,, I can work outside in 105 in south fla,,,but I cant work in the cold



I love it !   Im out in the woods every day. July and August are like torture.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 14, 2019)

after a real bad storm,,,,,, I had several inches of sand once does that count


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 14, 2019)

zigggy said:


> after a real bad storm,,,,,, I had several inches of sand once does that count



Ooooomygaaaawwwwd !  That must have been horrible !  How could anyone survive such a storm ?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 14, 2019)

Trust me., if you have to shovel it, it counts!


----------



## Keef (Jan 14, 2019)

Morning OFC-- I myself have had to shovel some **** on occasion-- In the low 40s and rainy at the beach -- 76 in da house !-- I'm with Zig -- I don't like cold -- My dog didn't even want to go outside this morning


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 14, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Trust me., if you have to shovel it, it counts!


I cant imagine having to shovel sand. My hats off too yall !


----------



## zigggy (Jan 14, 2019)

I would say hats off to you ,,,,but your head would get cold


----------



## Keef (Jan 14, 2019)

I like south Texas well enough but I'm ready to get up off the beach -- Sand get in everything -- I just need 50 miles or so inland for the grow -- 
4 month rotation Gloman ?-- U talking from cutting to harvest ?-- I thought U had 2 grow areas ?-- When I say a 60 day rotation I'm just talking about how long bloom takes - I divided 60 days into 4 parts and moved something to bloom every 2 weeks -- After 2 months they start coming out bloom every 2 weeks --U say U can get 6 plants at a time in bloom ?- U could get them a little fuller and drop to 4 plant - Move one to bloom every 2 weeks ?-- Umbra gets maybe 5 harvest a year out that garage -- Soon as one crop is down the next is ready to move to bloom - That is entirely too much trimming for me at one time --


----------



## Keef (Jan 14, 2019)

Was it Nick who encouraged me to hurry up and get this house sold so I can find that new place further inland ?-- As U know D.D. and I are getting a divorce -- We still get along somewhat and still share ownership of this place and share a bank account -- She was recently diagnosed with adult onset asthma and has missed lots of work - She's a Neonatal Intensive Care Nurse --I think being in her position and me being a pot farmer put her in an uncomfortable position ?--This is Texas where U guilty by association !--The more the OFC grew the more uncomfortable she became-- Not sure what dahell is gonna happen to tell U the truth !--
All I know for sure is I got my gear packed and seed burning a hole in my pocket that need to be growing -- Only skills I got left is growing weed and making liquor ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 14, 2019)

Wish you all the best brother


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2019)

Good morning all, Keef you have so many skills, it isn't funny. You and DD still care about each other and you will find your place. I heart you both.
So, 


2RedEyes said:


> There you go again Rose, ya gots ta know when ta pop’m and know when ta bust’m...


LOL ok, bust a move not pop a move... I will try. Where did i get that pop a move? Keef, you know?

Oil is straining. It is weird you put in all this nice whole top shelf bud and then you put in the very beautiful nugs of NL5 and because she is outdoor there is now a lot of dirt to strain. We get all out but it takes a bit of time. I even wash my outdoor pot before i even hang it. We be dirty in this part of the world. I made some for a friend with her pot and it was outdoor. I told her next time wash your pot. We are making this for me.  I am out. 

OH, I smoked a whole joint of grape ape and didn't even get a bit of a high. It was flowers. What the heck is up with that.
Hey umbra do you know if Mels cross of her BP is mixed with gg4, is that gorilla glue??

Have a great day my people. Oh, Blue, I am sorry I didn't reply to your greeting the other day. Welcome to OFC. 
We got married 47 years ago tomorrow in Anchorage and it was 40 below zero. The Charleston gazette had an article about how 
"they had their love to  keep them warm".....LOL If  yall want my autograph i can get it for ya.
Smokin durban poison.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 14, 2019)

Keef
I'm talking 4 mo. from veg to harvest.
I moved my vegging plants to bloom room today but they gotta get more size to them before I flip the lights.  Now later today I can start more seeds in the nursery.
 Looks like my yields are acceptable. Averaging 2 qt. jars per 3' plant.


----------



## Keef (Jan 14, 2019)

Things will work out !-- Texas congress gets to work tomorrow and be in session for about 2 months -- I don't think they gonna have a choice this year but to put a mmj bill on the floor for a vote -- Medical Marijuana ?-- Soon as I can talk without ending up in jail or on some watch list -- I'll go about rounding up a team from the medical field and begin to build a commercial endeavor ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 14, 2019)

What U gonna start Gloman ?-- 
Happy Anniversary Rose !
Here comes rain again !-- I be glad when it warms up !-- Ya'll might think that's  funny but me and Zig -- We ain't like that !


----------



## Keef (Jan 14, 2019)

I got that big bowl of trim processed and decarbed for cannacaps -- Tried a dose -- Gonna add about 10-20 % decarbed bud to it and I think it'll be just about right - I don't need it strong enough to turn me into a wobble head -- Just take the edge off the pain and keep me somewhat mentally stable and functional -- I'm need another bag of empty caps --


----------



## thegloman (Jan 14, 2019)

Keef
I'm gonna pop a snow deisel,
Boc f2.
Apricot head.
Oregon lemon.
Fruity pebbles x double purple doja.
Cheech wizard x grand daddy haze.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 14, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Blue, I am sorry I didn't reply to your greeting the other day. Welcome to OFC.
> We got married 47 years ago tomorrow in Anchorage and it was 40 below zero. The Charleston gazette had an article about how
> "they had their love to keep them



I considered moving north to the Yukon when i was a sprout. Then i saw a film shot in summer and the GD mosquitos were like a fog. Nope not for me.


----------



## Keef (Jan 14, 2019)

Work it Gloman -- I know U gonna find some keepers in that bunch -- Pay attention to that BOC -- They ain't all the same -- Snow Desiel gonna work for U too -- I still got a few seed of it myself -- Some those others we gonna need a grow and smoke report on !--
We don't have many mosquitos long as the wind is blowing but when it's not they come in -- They about the size of a buzzard -- One suck U dry in a New York minute !-- Big mosquitos !
I been to Anchorage !-- It was winter and it was all white -I don't know how the pilot knew where to land --- I had on a summer military uniform and almost froze to death !


----------



## Keef (Jan 14, 2019)

Gloman --1st fruit of the season down here will be strawberries maybe mid March or earlier ?-- I'm need 10 lbs of strawberries 10 lbs of sugar (maybe less ?) -- I'm start right off with 10 gallons of strawberry wine -- Reduce it down to 5 and age it -- I might get me one those wooden kegs for it ?-- It ain't gonna be anything near Boone's Farm strawberry flavored grape wine !-- I made it way to strong last time -- I got a plan !


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, Keef you have so many skills, it isn't funny. You and DD still care about each other and you will find your place. I heart you both.
> So,
> 
> LOL ok, bust a move not pop a move... I will try. Where did i get that pop a move? Keef, you know?
> ...


Buckeye purple is GDP x gorilla grape. Gorilla grape is Outlaw genetics work and is GDP x Double Purple Doja


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2019)

I have been to Anchorage to get a puddle jumper to Fairbanks and then drive into the mountains. NOAA has an observatory I went to there. Sun came up about 10 am and set about 2 pm. That was enough for me.


----------



## Keef (Jan 14, 2019)

Wait !-- I'm say it before OF !-- I was told there would be no math !-- Double Purple Grand Daddy Purple -Buckeye Dojo what's Buckeye again ?-- It was Gorilla Grape --I member now -- Wait ?-- That's not right ?-- 

Too many caps or too many tokes ?-- Does it really matter ?--


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 14, 2019)

umbra said:


> I have been to Anchorage to get a puddle jumper to Fairbanks and then drive into the mountains. NOAA has an observatory I went to there. Sun came up about 10 am and set about 2 pm. That was enough for me.



You are an intetesting character .  An observatory in the mountains of Alaska. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Keef (Jan 14, 2019)

It's snowing !-- On television !-- If I had to give advice about driving on that ice ?-- I would say -- Don't be going down hill and expect to stop very soon !--- I told U before I ran a red light once in Illinois -- going backwards !-- Brakes just laugh at U !


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2019)

I was wrong gorilla grape is purple urkle x double purple doja, but buckeye purple is gdp x gorilla grape. Rose, Mel did buckeye glue sp that has gg#4 in it.


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2019)

I checked my notes. Buckeye purple x gdp is from Baked Beans Genetics in Spain. They used Mel's work. I hit it with apricot head pollen, lol. Going to be another terpy strain.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2019)

what i have from Mel says GG4xBP.... What is the gg4? please?  I have just plain buckeye purple but i haven' popped those yet.
I was in Alaska for  a couple of years.  the winters when it was light at 10 and dark by noon was a big drag . Summer was fun though.
Umbra do i need to top the BOC?


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> what i have from Mel says GG4xBP.... What is the gg4? please?  I have just plain buckeye purple but i haven' popped those yet.
> I was in Alaska for  a couple of years.  the winters when it was light at 10 and dark by noon was a big drag . Summer was fun though.
> Umbra do i need to top the BOC?


You have Mel's buckeye glue. Yes gg#4 is gorilla glue #4. Topping BoC depends on with pheno you have. If it stretchy, definitely. If it's 4" tall and leaves are bigger than your hand, I wouldn't top it.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 15, 2019)

morning OFC


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC . Beautiful day in the neighborhood !


----------



## zigggy (Jan 15, 2019)

my partner tells me I have to stop using f bombs ,,,,,,what the **** is an f bomb


----------



## zigggy (Jan 15, 2019)

happy anniversary rosebud,,,,,,     47 years ,,god bless


----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 15, 2019)

Good morning ofc...happy anniversary Rose, congrats...and cheers ya’ll...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 15, 2019)

good afternoon ofc. happy anniversary to rose and bud. 47 years is nearly unheard of in this day and age. glad you guys found one another.


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm here !-- Not sure if it's still morning or not ?-- Cold wet and nasty at the beach -- Got up early with pressure in my face --I'm doing my cyclops thing today --When my face swell it makes the vision in my left eye a little blurry  -- Took a big dose of caps -- Still doing the cyclops thing but I don't mind it so bad -- That was just maybe one cap too many ?
Took a nap and woke high-high --


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2019)

Good morning all, Thank you for the wishes. I am a lucky to have met this guy i only knew for 3 months. I got up this morning and said let's watch the video of our wedding.  HA, there were no videos in 1972. So we looked at our pictures and yep, we are definitely old now. i don't know why this worked  out but i am very thankful.
smoking some durban poison this morning. We are thinking anniversary lunch instead of dinner, see, old.
love ya ziggy.. actually love all you guys.


----------



## ness (Jan 15, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Morning OFC, dark and cold outside here..
> Sorry to hear that we have lost our friend Powerplanter.
> Ness I am with you on the Bowl.  I be smoking on some Blackjack that we Finnished up last week ..very earthy tones with a hint of berries to it .. Nice I like it..
> Hope that everyone has a fabulous Sunday.


Afternoon, cane. Yes, I love that earthy tone to my smoke.  It just taste like heaven to me.  I be smoking on some SR-91 some of Keef stock.  cheer's


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2019)

Ness --That should be right up your alley if U like that earthy hash flavor -- Sangarara Reserve - -x - 91 Dragons -- bred to Mazar-i-Sharif that had a Black Berry Snow Lotus dad -- She bad !--( might be my hash plant)-- All those BBSL crosses seem to  got that earthy- hash thing - Some got a hint of berry - They all good !---- I bred some to Umbra's B.B. King -- Got that blueberry dominate thing going on -- I wanna see what happens when I breed 2 dominates like that ?-- What ya'll think about a San Antonio grow ?-- I'm just not sure if Texas is ready for this **** ?-- Lots don't even know weed got names and it may be great medicine but they don't know how to use it --


----------



## ness (Jan 15, 2019)

Evening folks.  Happy Anniversary Rose and Bud.  Wishing many more happy time.  Enjoy your lunch.  420 Rose.  Smoking SR-91 x (MZ x BBSL).   Time for cold drink and filling the pipe.  cheer's.


----------



## ness (Jan 15, 2019)

What's up Keef.  I was flying high wed.  when I came home from NH.  Just floating threw the clouds.  First bad weather of the winter.  Scary.  Wind was a blowing happy my feet got on the ground at final stop.


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2019)

Glad to have U back around Ness -- Pork chops eggs and toast on top some more caps -- I might live !-- Still rainy-- most of the next several days brings more of the same --
I better find my pipe it was around somewhere ?-- I need a couple more of those little glass pipes I like --
I been trying to figure out how big a small commercial grow I could run pretty much by myself -- I stick with water I could probably grow more -- No bringing grow medium in and out the grow room or shoveling ( I hate a shovel ) --I can use  Timers-- pumps and valves -- Looks like some kind of recirclating drip and drain or spray and drain ?-- Then pump used nute water out back for some other crops when I change the reservoir -- No sense in wasting it -- Blueberry bushes -- strawberries - Some fruit trees --something to put on the table or to feed the brewery !


----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2019)

Its rained here 12 days in a row


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm not a seed hoarder like Umbra I think he got seed to everything ever been !--- After I get set back up I'll have some to share -- The bag in front is stuff I got from ya'll -- The 3 bags in back is Texas born and bred from stuff that came from here -- 4 dads -- Black Berry Snow Lotus  ---MZR-X-BBSL-- (Mazar-i-Sharif of Lebanese blond hash fame ) ---a Box of Chocolate boy and B. B. King -(a fine blueberry)- from Lots of mommas -- Now I gotta go thru and thin them down in a grow -- Keep maybe the best half dozen plants ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 15, 2019)

I need to vent. Mrs Fogey is a good sport but I don’t like downloading my frustration to her. I have been dizzy and my balance has been shot for close to 4 months. I have had a ton of imaging and blood tests and everything looks ok. Neutologist and ENT can’t find anything wrong. Chiropractor pretty much gave up on me today. Said he was hoping to get lucky today using cold lasers. Sounds like a crock to me. Acupuncture hasn’t worked. Massage therapy has not helped. Did a ton a research and printed out a couple of reports for my doc but had to discuss with his nurse practitioner instead. The guy poo poo’d everything I brought up but said he’d discuss it with my doc. Called today to follow up. Can’t talk with the doc. He is too busy. Nurse calls to say he has no idea what is wrong and suggests I call the Mayo Clinic. Half a friggin’ country away from me! Not he would call. I should call! No suggestions for anyone in Boston which is 45 mins away! Call a place I’d have to fly to! Malpractice? The neurologist said get a 2nd opinion because he gave up. No referral to anyone. Just get a 2nd opinion even though he found my proprioception is compromised. I have never been more angry, dejected, or downtrodden in my life. These people train for 4-8 or more years and they can’t think of anything to try? I need to stop because all I can think of are cuss words!


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 15, 2019)

Oldfogey i feel your frustration. My sister been going to drs for nearly 3 years . From specialist to specialist. Finally someone did the right bloodwork and discovered she has ALS.  2-5 years left and no options. 3 years of ** and passing the buck while the disease progressed.  I hope you can find someone to give you relief  best of luck to you.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks blue


----------



## thegloman (Jan 15, 2019)

Dang OF!
That ain't right!  Seems to be a common problem in the medical system these days.
I've been having problems with doctors for years who wouldn't peruse difficult problems.
If its not a stuffy nose or a broken bone ya gotta do your own diagnosing and treating.
 Sorry about your sister Bluegrasser.
Again, its frustrating when they can't figure a problem out but it's INFURIATING when they jack you around.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 15, 2019)

Congrats Rose!!!!!
47yrs. That's Awesome!

Phone has been down yesterday and most of today.
Can you say fun with customer service ppl?


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2019)

Hope ya'll ain't expecting me to step up and defend doctors ?-- The thing is when someone presents with a problem they order the recommended test -- If that doesn't find the problem they might try a few test outta left field -- That doesn't identify the problem they usually try to dump the patient on someone else who may have a different approach -- Medicine is not some crystal ball that can identify any known problem and give U the remedy -- For sure doctors don't spend enough time with each patient -- If U gonna see 100 patients a day U can't concentrate on anyone for long -- I know that ain't what U want to hear but medicine is just a bunch of guessing that's why they call it "practicing" medicine !-- Many doctors are no smarter than me or U -- That diploma was bought and paid for by daddy --- It doesn't guarantee the patient anything !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 15, 2019)

umbra said:


> Its rained here 12 days in a row



Lol
Ill see your rain and raise ya snow n ice.
Couldn't get out the driveway 2 days.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 15, 2019)

You're right about the doctors keef. They just practicing, sort of.
The gov. has their hands tied so tight they can't even do that effectively now.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 15, 2019)

Keef
Looks like you need more seeds! hehehe!


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2019)

Gloman  it'll take me a year to figure that mess out !-- **** gets complicated -- I'll start off with my indicas -- I wanted another generation or 2 to bring in some more color--
 ( Purple Indicas ) but they'll work for now  -- I also got some hybrids I wanna bring back -- I'll be looking for a purple blueberry -- It should be there and I only need one !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2019)

OF, I'm sorry. I really am. Did you get any help from the vestibular person? I have had it for a year and then it stopped.  Mine was mostly the rooms spinning when i rolled over in bed. Not too bad when during the day. I did go to ER with it, they treated it with valium and meclizine. It didn't help unless it was so horrible i was throwing up. So, my point is i get it. I am really sorry cuz vertigo really sucks. Meniere's disease is a horrible version of vertigo. Has that been ruled out? Have you had a scan of your brain?  I did not. I hope you find your answers soon. Did they rule out a brain tumor?  We are all on your side. Don't kill yourself please.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 15, 2019)

MRI’s all look ok. Some arthritis in my neck. No tumors. Cardio tests all look normal. Weird lack of sensation of vibration in my lower legs. Supposed to be a feedback loop to the brain to maintain balance. My problem with my claim with short term disability may be due to me saying I feel dizzy and nothing about balance. I didn’t know that dizzy and balance don’t go hand in hand. I am getting my appeal together. The vestibular specialist has given me paperwork that I hope will be considered objective evidence but a lot of it seems subjective to me. Honestly, I would prefer to be better and just go back to work. I may just pretend I am ok. It is dangerous to me and my coworkers but I need income. I am too young to retire and too old to find a job as good as what I have or had. I won’t kill myself.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 15, 2019)

And that meclazine is bad for me. I can’t wake up when I take it. I don’t do antihistamines well. They make me mean and tired. Tried Bonine today and I yelled at my dog. I never yell at him. I yelled at him because he was whining to go out. What a jerk I felt like. Poor Jo...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2019)

I hate meclazine too, only if i am barfing do i take it. Bonine is better, cut um in half? Jo loves you.  You can vent anytime you want.


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2019)

I think I'm have to quit trolling fox news -- Bunch of people doing it now -- The thrill is gone ! -- He finished anyway !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> Its rained here 12 days in a row


Yep, there’s hope for the summer after all...


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2019)

Morning OFC-- 60 and rain at the beach -- I know Umbra got me beat on rain days in a row but I'm tired of it !-- Having some coffee and nursing a pipe -- Didn't have a morning dose of cannacaps packed -- Soon as I can tell up from down I'll take care of that -- I had a vision last night !-- A booming voice came out the darkness said "Keef build a boat out some cubits "--My reply in the dream was  I stripped a 30 round magazine off in that direction in the darkness-- All the while wondering if they even had "cubits" at Lowe's ?-- It's a military thing called "Spray and Pray " -- If U can bleed U shouldn't be sneaking up on people like that !-- Stupid dream is what woke me up !--"Cubits" ?--  I'm need to pack me some caps -- My face is not bad as it was yesterday but it wore me down -


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC. More rain, lol.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 16, 2019)

morning all


----------



## zigggy (Jan 16, 2019)

good luck OF ,,ill listen to you vent when ever you need too


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 16, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  Cold and dreary here.  Oh, and raining.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 16, 2019)

cubits are an ancient form of measurement ,,,basically the distance from your elbow to the tip of your finger ....feeling very manic today ,,,already cleaned the house twice ,,,have been up since 330 am ,,,medication not working this morning ,,,my mind is playing tricks on me ,,,,,bp 175 over 91 ,,,had three cups of tea,,,,could be why bp so high,,,,need to try to lay down ,,,just cant stop moving ,,,may have to call my doc


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2019)

Zig we need to get U on a regular dose of edibles or cannacaps when U up and growing again -- They would help U for sure !-- Bake about a fatty worth of weed at 240 -Ish-- For half and hour and then eat it with some peanut butter or cheese -- It'll help !-- I know !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi peeps,
so the little boy is at the neuro in texas and the doc wants to know the amount of cbd in a ml of oil?????? I guess rosebud will go outta town today and take a sample to the lab a couple of hours away. I don't have to go right now, she will see the doc in a month. the problem is the cbd tinctures are all different. I will test the one we did that is all PennytineV.... Umbra,we will know at least one pheno will we?
We went out for a fancy lunch, oh i have a funny.  So were sitting there and I look at bud, and i say, you are stoned!!!!!!! He is never stoned but is high at 6 pm not at lunch.. He says, ya know I am. He took a half a dropper of tincture in the morning and it hit at lunch. I drove home, he had already ordered a 13 dollar a glass merlot. That was a first. It was very funny. He took the tincture for some arthritis in his hands. I don't think the wine helped. Nice day and lunch. 
I gotta lay off the sativa, I talk too much.


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2019)

Rose --Good for Bud !--
A consistent tincture ?-- I been thinking along those lines myself -- Even with caps I have to adjust the dosage -- I hope that once I get my girls lined up again to be able to get the medicine more consistent from batch to batch -- I know it's not possible when U have a lot to process but I trim -- a little different -- I trim into 2 piles -- 1st I take off as many fan leaves as I can easily reach -- Sometimes I used to do this right before the chop -- I toss the fan leaves and get busy with trimming -- That trim makes nice potent caps -- One day when it's legal I'll have to get some stuff tested -- All the stuff I know about an edible dosage is from some Gummies - They said 10mg was a dose and I said 30mg was a dose -- I just have to measure it by how many caps end up being a dose for me !- Like OF says -- I was told there would be no math ! -- Some indica and some high CBD I could slow Zig down to a crawl !


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2019)

Umbra breeding some Merlot weed -- That's why he got all those Grapes in a breeding box !--


----------



## ness (Jan 16, 2019)

Keef said:


> Glad to have U back around Ness -- Pork chops eggs and toast on top some more caps -- I might live !-- Still rainy-- most of the next several days brings more of the same --
> I better find my pipe it was around somewhere ?-- I need a couple more of those little glass pipes I like --
> I been trying to figure out how big a small commercial grow I could run pretty much by myself -- I stick with water I could probably grow more -- No bringing grow medium in and out the grow room or shoveling ( I hate a shovel ) --I can use  Timers-- pumps and valves -- Looks like some kind of recirclating drip and drain or spray and drain ?-- Then pump used nute water out back for some other crops when I change the reservoir -- No sense in wasting it -- Blueberry bushes -- strawberries - Some fruit trees --something to put on the table or to feed the brewery !



Thanks Keef, it's good to be back.  now, I can smoke with fellow stonies.  Tj doesn't smoke. (bong hit)  
Rose, I'm glad to here you had a fine lunch.  It feels good to get out and about.  Smoking on some SR-91, and we finely have sun shine.  43 degree.
Oldfogey8, I sure hope you fine what's going on with you.  (pass, pass).  
I don't know why, but my dog Luna is dragging her plastic full bowl of dog food around the floor.  funny  Have a good day OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2019)

Been catching up on the local news -- I didn't realize how many government workers we had in the area affected by this shutdown -- Border Patrol - people from the port and airport -- Coast Guard not getting paid either -- I gotta give a shout out to this town for stepping up -- Several restaurants are feeding government employs for free -- They also setting U a food pantry for the Coast Guard families -- Nice to see that the town got some heart ! 
Ness -- I'm grow some of that SR like U got -- It's good weed -- I think U the only one besides me that grew it yet ?-- 
Still rainy and chilly at the beach !-- Got something in the pipe and them caps be trying to melt me -- I really don't need that strong a dose but I keep doing it !-- Must be something wrong with me ?--


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm high and I need to rant !-- Not about anything from the news or stuff -- I've ran across this wood working show a few times -- I have the TV on with the sound off with music playing bout half the time -Lots of it is Spanish language - Anyway -- Dude go out and split planks off a log and plane them down and make furniture with hand tools -- No motor nothing !-- I ain't down with that -- I don't chop wood or haul water !--Swing an ax or  Drill a hole with a brace and bit ?-- No !No! No !-- That's why God invented Black and Decker !-- An ax or a light weight chainsaw ?--That's not even a choice long as U got chainsaw gas !-- I admit I got a head Injury and as many say -- "The boy ain't right " but people who long for that way of life puzzle me !-- Chopping wood ain't fun to me - does that make me wrong ?-- I can live with that !-- I got soft hands and I don't need callouses !-- These  hands don't work a buck saw or swing a maul !--

Still rainy -- making me crazy !-- Want a toke ?-- I had a pimento cheese sandwich and another dose of caps and I was already kinda high !
Making **** with hand tools ?-- Not if I don't have to !
I do not understand that nostgia about life being harder !-- Maybe it's just me ?-- I believe in electricity and some air conditioning too - Fishing is even easier with some electrity !--Maybe I should just put the pipe down ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2019)

Gloman, congratulations!!!!!!! You won Bud of the month!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 16, 2019)

All depends on the level of satisfaction ya want from a job keef.  I do metalworking and yeah you an cut and fit by hand but a plasma cutter is a heckuva lot easier.  Congrats Gloman!


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2019)

Nick it kinda depends on how far U want to take that satisfaction thing -- I got soft hands but I grew up around a shop and made my living as a young man shaping steel to my will -- We didn't have plasma cutters back in those days but an Oxy/Acetylene torch was basic in any shop --I ran lots of wire thru a mig  welder too !-- Machining- U either spinning the tool or spinning the part--I know about that feeling of making it work the way U planned  !--I miss it !-  Now going out and putting some iron ore in a clay oven to smelt the metal to make a part ? -- That's taking it too far in my book !
A forge - an anvil and a selection of tongs and hammers is already across the line to me !-- Way too much -- "satisfaction" ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2019)

Way to go Gloman !-- It hurt my feelings it wasn't one I bred !-- Just kidding !-- Good for U ! -- U was just getting a handle on LEDs too ?-- Look out !-- Frank's Gift ?-- I might need me some -- I want to run several high CBDs side by side and see what works best for me -- Probably take awhile ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi peeps,
> so the little boy is at the neuro in texas and the doc wants to know the amount of cbd in a ml of oil?????? I guess rosebud will go outta town today and take a sample to the lab a couple of hours away. I don't have to go right now, she will see the doc in a month. the problem is the cbd tinctures are all different. I will test the one we did that is all PennytineV.... Umbra,we will know at least one pheno will we?
> We went out for a fancy lunch, oh i have a funny.  So were sitting there and I look at bud, and i say, you are stoned!!!!!!! He is never stoned but is high at 6 pm not at lunch.. He says, ya know I am. He took a half a dropper of tincture in the morning and it hit at lunch. I drove home, he had already ordered a 13 dollar a glass merlot. That was a first. It was very funny. He took the tincture for some arthritis in his hands. I don't think the wine helped. Nice day and lunch.
> I gotta lay off the sativa, I talk too much.


I have not heard back from the guy who had a cut and was getting it tested.


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2019)

congrats Gman


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'm high and I need to rant !-- Not about anything from the news or stuff -- I've ran across this wood working show a few times -- I have the TV on with the sound off with music playing bout half the time -Lots of it is Spanish language - Anyway -- Dude go out and split planks off a log and plane them down and make furniture with hand tools -- No motor nothing !-- I ain't down with that -- I don't chop wood or haul water !--Swing an ax or  Drill a hole with a brace and bit ?-- No !No! No !-- That's why God invented Black and Decker !-- An ax or a light weight chainsaw ?--That's not even a choice long as U got chainsaw gas !-- I admit I got a head Injury and as many say -- "The boy ain't right " but people who long for that way of life puzzle me !-- Chopping wood ain't fun to me - does that make me wrong ?-- I can live with that !-- I got soft hands and I don't need callouses !-- These  hands don't work a buck saw or swing a maul !--
> 
> Still rainy -- making me crazy !-- Want a toke ?-- I had a pimento cheese sandwich and another dose of caps and I was already kinda high !
> Making **** with hand tools ?-- Not if I don't have to !
> I do not understand that nostgia about life being harder !-- Maybe it's just me ?-- I believe in electricity and some air conditioning too - Fishing is even easier with some electrity !--Maybe I should just put the pipe down ?


I know someone who collect antique horse drawn sleighs. They are all from 18th and 19th century. What is amazing is he has every original hand plane and hand tool that was used to make the sleighs. It is all in his will to be donated to the Smithsonian.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> I have not heard back from the guy who had a cut and was getting it tested.



Sorry i missed something even re-reading the thread, so , who cut what and why is it being tested ????


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2019)

Rose and I worked together and a few breeding of Valentinex. It is a 25:1 CBD to THC strain. Someone I sent seeds to, grew it out and was going to have it tested. He applied for a license to grow hemp and to qualify the strain has to have less than 1% THC. So that was why he was going to have it tested.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> Rose and I worked together and a few breeding of Valentinex. It is a 25:1 CBD to THC strain. Someone I sent seeds to, grew it out and was going to have it tested. He applied for a license to grow hemp and to qualify the strain has to have less than 1% THC. So that was why he was going to have it tested.



Thank you, that clears that right up.  Im stoopid.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 16, 2019)

I’m with you keef...I used to build acoustics guitars and have used my share of hand tools in the process but I still prefer a table saw or band saw to a hand saw...I even had me a CNC router for a short time...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 17, 2019)

Raining like a $umbitch over here right now...we’ll they say the winter rains will get us thru the hot summer so bring it...burnin soma that Blueberry/Valentine this evening...That’s my favorite from the Rose/Umbra collaboration...at least of the ones I tried growing...


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 17, 2019)

Morning
Just another old weed breather joining in


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 17, 2019)

I have a complete set of molding planes that belonged to my Great great grand Dad
Still work fine , I can not believe people us to work this hard,


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 17, 2019)

Mornin’


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 17, 2019)

Yup


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 17, 2019)

Good morning everyone.   I am out looking for good dirt this morning. You would not believe how difficult it is to find organic soil without nutrients in the winter time around this area.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 17, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Good morning everyone.   I am out looking for good dirt this morning. You would not believe how difficult it is to find organic soil without nutrients in the winter time around this area.



I can believe it. If you want organic soil around here you almost need to take a mortgage to buy it. Most of the soil here at garden stores is about 80% peat.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 17, 2019)

Wow, BOTM!
Thanks yall!  Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while.   I really DO like the Frank's Gift.  Its all harvested and will be jarred up in a day or so.   Its hard on my lungs due to my COPD I guess but smokes well with a nice high for about an hour then the CBD over powers the thc.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 17, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
My phone has been giving me fits the last several days but I think it's working again at last.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2019)

Good morning all, Raining cats at the moment... Man, I am glad this isn't snow.  I am trying out a joint of allen wrench this morning. Pretty nice.
I haven't gone to the lab yet, it is a two hour drive.  How dumb is that? we need a lab here.  We are bigger then where i have to drive.. oh well. anything for the herb, right? It will be fun to find the potency of  PennywiseV. Maybe I should test Glomans Franks Gift V... thoughts?


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 17, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, Raining cats at the moment... Man, I am glad this isn't snow.  I am trying out a joint of allen wrench this morning. Pretty nice.
> I haven't gone to the lab yet, it is a two hour drive.  How dumb is that? we need a lab here.  We are bigger then where i have to drive.. oh well. anything for the herb, right? It will be fun to find the potency of  PennywiseV. Maybe I should test Glomans Franks Gift V... thoughts?



Giver


----------



## mrcane (Jan 17, 2019)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine here. Went out to the river thought that I would take a walk and make a few casts. Government shutdown has the national park closed until they figure something out. Now they are interfering with my fishing..
  Watered the girls this morning getting excited about a week to go.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 17, 2019)

Nice


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 17, 2019)

Fishing huh ?   Rabbit huntin here. Ice fishing too i guess.  Good luck !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2019)

OMG Cane that is beautiful,  who is that lovely lady?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 17, 2019)

Cane
That's a sweet looking bud you got there!
Rose
Id love to have this F.G. tested but I can't afford it here.
 We still have around 8" of snow on the ground and more on the way.  
Cabin fever!  Arrggg!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2019)

I think i have some i can test.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 17, 2019)

Rose
How much does it cost you to test?


----------



## mrcane (Jan 17, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> OMG Cane that is beautiful,  who is that lovely lady?



          Papaya  
Have two Papaya and two ea Girl scout cookies will be 60 days the 22nd...


----------



## mrcane (Jan 17, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Fishing huh ?   Rabbit huntin here. Ice fishing too i guess.  Good luck !


Yep looking for Steelhead, on the Fly it's an addiction I have...


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 17, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Yep looking for Steelhead, on the Fly it's an addiction I have...



Great fun for sure. I target specks and small mouth on the fly.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi Gloman, It is 50 bucks a test. You don't have to test, I do.  I guess I should test all the cbds we bred and see what the ones i have grown out look like potency wise for CBD and THC and all the rest.. But, is that realistic? My question is, if there are 4 phenos to each strain, am i only getting 1 in 4 results. Just because this pheno i planted shows blank, will glomans show the same? 1 in 4 chances. Umbra, I know i ask you this all the time. Am i thinking right? Another thought, is if we test one will all the others be close to that? Like siblings but not twins?
I find it fascinating the doctor is going to see what my pennywise V is and then prescribe that in the mg's he takes. Seems to be a backwards way of doing medicine, but I like it.
AND how bout that blueberry V, let"s test that too.  I may just do it you guys. If we are going to be treated seizures and stuff we need to know what we are giving to people.
Thanks for listening to me... Please add your thoughts.


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2019)

I simply don't know how 4 different phenos of a plant would test. I have never done it. They may be close to each other.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 17, 2019)

umbra said:


> I simply don't know how 4 different phenos of a plant would test. I have never done it. They may be close to each other.



Is this testing a new science ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2019)

No,  we are in legal states. We make medicine for a child and the neuro needs to know what the dosage is that  helps him. So he can prescribe it. So i am getting it tested at a cannabis, hemp and hops lab. They have been in business for years. I had some done years ago.
Umbra, i have decided they would be like siblings. Close enough.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 17, 2019)

Thank you , that background was helpful to put things in perspective.


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes Rose I concur


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 17, 2019)

Geesh sounds like Sheldon Cooper


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have 2 sons and they are as different as cbd and thc...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> AND how bout that blueberry V, let"s test that too.  I may just do it you guys. If we are going to be treated seizures and stuff we need to know what we are giving to people.
> Thanks for listening to me... Please add your thoughts.



That was my favorite of all the seeds you guys did...I just know I liked how it smoked, tasted and it just made me feel good...it seemed to have a good amount of cbd and the thc was fairly mild though present...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have 2 sons and they are as different as cbd and thc...


Same here!


----------



## zigggy (Jan 18, 2019)

good morning everyone


----------



## thegloman (Jan 18, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Another lovely day in the arctic heartland. What we have is melting some but tonight there's another white out expected.
Ya know, it sure seems to take a long time for these baby girlz to reveg after being sexed.
 Would 24/7 light help it flip back?  They getting 18hr now.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC 0- dark thirty warmed up gonna rain here today. .
Smoking on some Blackjack curing up nicely.. Y'all have a great day and stay high !!


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 18, 2019)

Good morning all. Cold as a politicians heart today.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 18, 2019)

i have a twin sister ,,,we could not be more different if we tried ,,,she was a moma's girl and i was daddy's girl,,,but we love each other to death,,,,


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 18, 2019)

zigggy said:


> i have a twin sister ,,,we could not be more different if we tried ,,,she was a moma's girl and i was daddy's girl,,,but we love each other to death,,,,



Daddys' girls are always more spoiled.


----------



## ness (Jan 18, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I have a complete set of molding planes that belonged to my Great great grand Dad
> Still work fine , I can not believe people us to work this hard,


Hello Stiggy,  What you got cooking?


----------



## ness (Jan 18, 2019)

Morning OFC.  Rainy, 57 degrees here.


----------



## ness (Jan 18, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine here. Went out to the river thought that I would take a walk and make a few casts. Government shutdown has the national park closed until they figure something out. Now they are interfering with my fishing..
> Watered the girls this morning getting excited about a week to go.View attachment 251299
> View attachment 251300



Cane that's a beauty.  Government is crazy.  I don't understand it never did.  I'm really getting worried.  Enjoy your fishing and your girls.


----------



## ness (Jan 18, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Gloman, congratulations!!!!!!! You won Bud of the month!!!


Congratulation on Bud of the month. Gloman they indeed are a amazing plant.  Can't wait until I get my finger in the dirt. Bong hit


----------



## ness (Jan 18, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Gloman, It is 50 bucks a test. You don't have to test, I do.  I guess I should test all the cbds we bred and see what the ones i have grown out look like potency wise for CBD and THC and all the rest.. But, is that realistic? My question is, if there are 4 phenos to each strain, am i only getting 1 in 4 results. Just because this pheno i planted shows blank, will glomans show the same? 1 in 4 chances. Umbra, I know i ask you this all the time. Am i thinking right? Another thought, is if we test one will all the others be close to that? Like siblings but not twins?
> I find it fascinating the doctor is going to see what my pennywise V is and then prescribe that in the mg's he takes. Seems to be a backwards way of doing medicine, but I like it.
> AND how bout that blueberry V, let"s test that too.  I may just do it you guys. If we are going to be treated seizures and stuff we need to know what we are giving to people.
> Thanks for listening to me... Please add your thoughts.


Morning Rosebud, you go test ahead.  I think what you and Bud do is amazing.  More coffee is calling.


----------



## ness (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm freaking stoned.  And, lost.  Time for another hit. bong hit


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2019)

Good morning all. Well, i don't have any blueberry V to test, it must have gone in the last tincture. shoot. I will grow some more.  I have franks giftV to test and CBD crew IndicaV, and PennywiseV. I think i will drive up there today.  They need 2 grams to test flower and 8 grams for the tincture which is full pennywiseV.  hmmmm, why would i need to test PWV twice? 
I am tired of winter, anyone else? 
Lets smoke something, for crying out loud. lol


----------



## thegloman (Jan 18, 2019)

I have a B bottle of CO2.
How do I go about using it in my grow? I assume there must be some type of regulated diffuser system.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm with you Rose!
Lets smoke!  3 rips of NS x bbsl on the ol bong and  I'm mellow.
I'm starting to catch on to the dry and cure process at last.
 It really makes a big difference when ya start to get it right.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

Been feeling ill.  It sucks to get old.  I hope to be back on more soon.

Have an awesome day guys.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 18, 2019)

Just add a timer Glo:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MUDNKS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I have a B bottle of CO2.
> How do I go about using it in my grow? I assume there must be some type of regulated diffuser system.


I don't use bottles of CO2, I use propane and a CO2 generator. I don't use a manifold or diffuser. It is heavier than air, so I have the generator chained to the ceiling, Let it flow to the floor and I have my carbon filters standing up on the floor and it pulls CO2 back up from the floor and across the room. I also have 6 oscillating fans on the walls. I hang the CO2 detector in the middle of the room at the top of the plants.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 18, 2019)

WOW!
Well this CO2 thing is gonna have to wait I guess till I have a better setup.  Humidifier is a must right away.


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)

I run 2 dehumidifiers and ac year round in the flower space. Our humidity is low to begin with. It's just my plant volume is pretty big and the biowave increases respiration substantially, so there is more water vapor in the air.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 18, 2019)

Without the biowave I gotta try to keep the RH around 50% to keep the stomata open.  Is that correct?


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)

yep


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> yep



Well said. Articulate and to the point.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 18, 2019)

Gooood evening Folks, hope that you all had a wonderful day ....just after 4:20 here and I am smokin on some Blackjack.


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm done for the day and smoking some sour punch and drinking some hard cider I made.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi guys, hope i am not late. Smoking some sunset sherbert our daughter got me for christmas. I love it. I just got some seeds. I won't pop them yet, i am about to sex the kids in the bath. No alternating nodes yet so I am too early to look.  The Sunset sherbert is a nice hybrid. Have a good night each of you.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 18, 2019)

Evening folks.  I s'pose I'm late to the party as usual.  Smoking some grape ape I was gifted.


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)

Just sexing some NL#5 x ECSD x Grape Ape


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 18, 2019)

Netflix is pretty entertaining this month


----------



## ness (Jan 19, 2019)

Morning OFC,  cleaning up the grow room, getting ready to start a small crop.  I'm going to grow TW out side in the grow tent just her.  Will, see how that goes.  And, what is on the agender for other stains is up in the air.  Rose, that sunset sherbert sounds delicious.  I bet that was your favorite xmas gift.   Let's smoke.  The pipe is full,  morning coffee, thing are good at the homestead.


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 19, 2019)

Top of the morning to yall


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2019)

I desperately need to transplant clones, roots are Massive ... lol


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 19, 2019)

Nice Umbra.  Good morning old farts


----------



## thegloman (Jan 19, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Well, it seems the only time the weather man is right is when he predicts snow! lol
We got another 2-3 inches last night and its comming down again.  I was starting to think we were gonna have a mild winter.
So much for that.
I ordered a humidifier and a digital temp/humidity gauge.
I'm thinking this old blind squirrel just might get the hang of all this and actually start producing top shelf meds!
I suppose the rest of the world won't be impressed, but I am.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 19, 2019)

Dang umbra!
You got it going on there brother!


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2019)

when you have healthy roots ...plants will take off


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2019)

Good morning all,
Rainy and gray again. we going to my old bosses retirement party today. Should be way too many people there. He was loved by the whole town. too peoply there I bet. ha.
Holy roots batman umbra. 
I am waiting on alternating nodes so we can sex...taking forever.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 19, 2019)

Good afternoon O.F.C having a beautiful day here in PNW running around 52*.
Nice roots there Umbra, those babies will take right off once they hit some soil..
Rose Hope that you had a good time at the party. 
Watching the girls grow and puffin on some Blackjack. ...


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 19, 2019)

Gday OFC another 110 plus day down under gotta love it - Nice roots ya got there Umbra - just cut mine yesterday been away working so plants where in full flower before I got a chance to cut , hoping they will be alright


----------



## thegloman (Jan 20, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Crocket
I sure wish I had your weather!
We are at 7*F. With over a foot on the ground and drifting.
Roads are full of black ice so I'm staying home.
Ill just fuss over my girlz.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 20, 2019)

good morning everybody,,,nice root system ...best ive ever seen,,,,can I ask how many days old they are


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 20, 2019)

Good Morning , slept late today..................... Need Coffee
Hope everyone has a Great Day


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 20, 2019)

Have you every heard of D.Golds ISO-3 Machine?
I have to make some oil soon and wanted to use my new toy


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## thegloman (Jan 20, 2019)

Stiggy
That's an interesting looking rig you have there.  
I had an original ISO2 by Thai power years ago and got the newer one, flower power tower now.  
Have you iso'd any oil before?
I have done it a few times and was never impressed with it. However it could easily have been due to "operator" error.
I'm interested in how it works out for you.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 20, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning y'all!
> Crocket
> I sure wish I had your weather!
> We are at 7*F. With over a foot on the ground and drifting.
> ...



Morning,  we're getting the snow storm right now. Hardly see your foot in front your face. Great day for a snowshoe walk !


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 20, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Stiggy
> That's an interesting looking rig you have there.
> I had an original ISO2 by Thai power years ago and got the newer one, flower power tower now.
> Have you iso'd any oil before?
> ...


 Gloman
This site can explain it better
I will post link if that is OK
Let me know and I can edit it out if not

LINK:    https://skunkpharmresearch.com/iso-3-by-d-gold/


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 20, 2019)

And Yes I have made a batch of Oil
The problem is that it is a full extract of all the plants materials (lots of chlorophyll) which can bother some people sysytems.
And not such a great taste , but then again when does oil taste good.
I have some older bud that needs to be made into something so I am giving it another try
(I have used it before and made decent tinctures and pain creme using the product in the past)


----------



## ness (Jan 20, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  One of those days wear you go in circles.  So, smoking a bowl.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 20, 2019)

Yep Ness, I am with you, time for a morning break. .. cloudy and overcast, just chillin!!


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 20, 2019)

I hear you Ness.  Temps are dropping about 3 degrees an hour and its down to 19.  Snowing like a banshee and the river is rising too.  Dontcha just love winter?!  I may go out for some truck stuff today but more'n likely I'll stay home and  Netflix and chill with some good smoke


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2019)

hi peeps,
so i wrote a big long letter and lost it cause i wasn't signed in. What am i New?
Good to see you all this morning, gray and rain again, rain is hard today. Could be snow so it is ok. good for the earth and all that. 

The retirement party was very fun. I bet there were 400 people there. He was a beloved doctor. He made me cry. I love him. I noticed his hand has a palsy so I will have lunch with him soon and teach him about pot. He is so very straight.  
On my way to help a lady pack. yuck. why did i say i would do this?
Have a good football day!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 20, 2019)

Stiggy
I was wondering if you had actually isomerized your oil yet.
That involves heating in an acid environment.(refluxed in sulphuric acid) then neutralizing it and filtering.    Its supposed to change much of the CBD in the oil to thc increasing potency by 25-50% . not good if you need cbd.
In my experience its better to do a frozen extraction 1st and keep it seperate, then go back and extract the weed in the iso.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 20, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Stiffy
> I was wondering if you had actually isomerized your oil yet.
> That involves heating in an acid environment.(refluxed in sulphuric acid) then neutralizing it and filtering.    Its supposed to change much of the CBD in the oil to thc increasing potency by 25-50% . not good if you need cbd.


This unit uses 190 proof alcohol (everclear or lab) which can be purchased in most states.
Some states only sell 151 , then Im not sure how it works.
I have run 190 to make tinctures and tried to reduce to oil butn had it set to hot and began to burn before I wa sable to catch it,
The Tinctures worked good although it was very very green LOL.


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good morning everybody,,,nice root system ...best ive ever seen,,,,can I ask how many days old they are


2 weeks from dipping them


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Stiggy
> I was wondering if you had actually isomerized your oil yet.
> That involves heating in an acid environment.(refluxed in sulphuric acid) then neutralizing it and filtering.    Its supposed to change much of the CBD in the oil to thc increasing potency by 25-50% . not good if you need cbd.
> In my experience its better to do a frozen extraction 1st and keep it seperate, then go back and extract the weed in the iso.


When D Gold 1st published his book on this, average THC was 3%. Since then weed was gotten substantially better and higher in THC. The benefit to work ratio goes way down the better the weed. Keef looked into this too. Maybe for Cartel dirt weed, but otherwise a waste of time. Better to use good genetics and dial in your grow.


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> And Yes I have made a batch of Oil
> The problem is that it is a full extract of all the plants materials (lots of chlorophyll) which can bother some people sysytems.
> And not such a great taste , but then again when does oil taste good.
> I have some older bud that needs to be made into something so I am giving it another try
> (I have used it before and made decent tinctures and pain creme using the product in the past)


My ethanol extracts are amber, no chlorophyll. Freeze the weed and the alcohol. I take mine to -20 with dry ice.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 20, 2019)

umbra said:


> My ethanol extracts are amber, no chlorophyll. Freeze the weed and the alcohol. I take mine to -20 with dry ice.


Can I ask what method you use?

Nice to meet you


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 20, 2019)

umbra said:


> My ethanol extracts are amber, no chlorophyll. Freeze the weed and the alcohol. I take mine to -20 with dry ice.


I get that when I do a cold (freezer Method)
I freeze EC190 along with  decarbed bud in seperate mason jars for 24hrs Then do a quick wash and filter that solution off and put the herb back in Freezer and wash again after 2 hrs.
Then mix the 2 solutions together and reduce to the strength I desire


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 20, 2019)

We call it Golden Dragon.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 20, 2019)

Jozi done played that ball to sleep!!!
Happy football Sunday y’all, smokin a little BBxV...


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 20, 2019)

Morning OFC , hope everyone has a great day - Gloman , never seen snow so cant imagine what that cold would be like gets down to -1 here in winter but no snow , another hot one forecast today  .


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2019)

OH JOSIE, i need to hug her RE. Are you just crazy about her?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 20, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Morning OFC , hope everyone has a great day - Gloman , never seen snow so cant imagine what that cold would be like gets down to -1 here in winter but no snow , another hot one forecast today  .


I lived in southwestern desert climate most of my life.
Been here 7yrs but can't get used to it.  -10C. here now


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 20, 2019)

She can be a hand full...and she just discovered her voice as well...definitely got an attitude!


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 20, 2019)

I went out and got new tires for the truck.  Now it is 6 degrees outside and I am so glad to be back in my snug, cozy house.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 21, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
Its a balmy 3*F.  I'm not quite feeling like its swim suit weather just yet. Maybe I'm just turning into a sissy in my old age.  lol
Ya couldn't pry my butt out of the house with a 50' pry bar.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 21, 2019)

Morning OFs,  6ºC  here under blue skies.  Great day to be alive!


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 21, 2019)

umbra said:


> My ethanol extracts are amber, no chlorophyll. Freeze the weed and the alcohol. I take mine to -20 with dry ice.


OK you are using the cold method Got it
Never tried Dry Ice that sounds like a great idea.
Do you have access to large amounts of dry ice or have a dry ice maker
I was thinking of buying one myself.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 21, 2019)

​


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> OK you are using the cold method Got it
> Never tried Dry Ice that sounds like a great idea.
> Do you have access to large amounts of dry ice or have a dry ice maker
> I was thinking of buying one myself.


I just buy dry ice at the grocery store


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Jan 21, 2019)

morning everyone ,,,,very cold down here this morning low 30 to cold for FLA,,,,


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 21, 2019)

Some pretty creative posters this AM.   kinda lifts the spirits a bit more -- not that yall need any more lifting


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 21, 2019)

umbra said:


> I just buy dry ice at the grocery store



Lucky bugger,  i dont know of any place around here where its available.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 21, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Lucky bugger,  i dont know of any place around here where its available.


Same for me
I have to wait until summer when the ice cream supply houses open back up and try them


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2019)

Well we have 3 bait stores open 24/7 and fishermen like the dry ice.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 21, 2019)

umbra said:


> Well we have 3 bait stores open 24/7 and fishermen like the dry ice.


Never thought of that
when I was a wee Lad I use to go to the fish market where all the fishermen sold their catch with my Father, and we use to get a few garbage cans of flakes ice and every now and then a Block of dry ice now that you mention it.
That fish market is still there , Hmmmm   I wonder.
Thanks


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 21, 2019)

I do believe it is COLD all over the world today
Maybe the Moon from last night




​


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2019)

Good morning all, where is Keef? 
We have SUN. really, first time all month I think.  Maybe i will take a drive up to get my tincture and cbd's tested. Sunshine helps everything. It reminds me that spring will come..


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 21, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, where is Keef?
> We have SUN. really, first time all month I think.  Maybe i will take a drive up to get my tincture and cbd's tested. Sunshine helps everything. It reminds me that spring will come..


Sounds like a plan
Rose my I ask your method as to making your tinctures
Always looking for better ways


----------



## mrcane (Jan 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC. .
Keef ? 
No Sun over here Rose, cloudy and cold outside.. Had a beautiful sky here last night 
Just hanging out Puffin on some Blackjack...
Hope that your day is grand...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2019)

Of course stiggy, I use the magical butter machine. I have had it a few years and so i am spoiled as it is too easy.  we decarb the flowers and shake, put it in the machine and fill with MCT (coconut) oil and sunflower lecithin. Stays liquid. Run a four hour tincture, and that is it.   Strain..  refrigerate. helps lots of folks with lots of maladies.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2019)

Cane did you see the moon last night, we were clouded in, it rained like western washington here for the last week. Crazy. It will be good for the irrigation water.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 21, 2019)

Thank You


----------



## mrcane (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes Rose the moon was beautiful here last night .


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 21, 2019)

We couldnt see the moon thru the blizzard last nite.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 21, 2019)

Good morning stoners.



Rosebud said:


> We have SUN. really, first time all month I think.  Maybe i will take a drive up to get my tincture and cbd's tested. Sunshine helps everything. It reminds me that spring will come..



Yeah,  lets just hope in this case it ain't like Groundhog Day.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 21, 2019)

Morning OFC - Gone from  a stinking hot week over 110 every day to cool and raining , whats going on with the weather these days - Hope you all have a great day - Rose -I was wondering as well were is Keef


----------



## drcree (Jan 21, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Yes Rose the moon was beautiful here last night .


the moon was glorious here last evening.  cold as a witch's breasticles out there though.  -4F or so this morning with the bind blowin.  the moon didn't seem to get too red--at least here.  how about by you mrcane?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 21, 2019)

Keef is still kickin.
He'll be back around later.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 21, 2019)

So I had some crumbles left after jarring FG and I made some rso with it. 3/4 of a 00 cap. 2hrs after taking I'm fiddly farting around like I'm not a beat up old fart any more! 
Its got a nice buzz but clear and relaxed instead of anxious or couchlocked. When I smoke it I feel a sort of low voltage buzz vibrating throughout my body.
Very pleasant.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 22, 2019)

good morning guys,,,,little cold 38 ,,,stay warm be well,,,where's keef at


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Jan 22, 2019)

Good morning yall!

I got in touch with keef yesterday.  He doin some stuff
Said he be back around later.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 22, 2019)

Good Morning Friends
It is a lil warmer here today.
Nice to be here and Thanks again


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 22, 2019)

Good morning Peeps,
Took my samples to the lab yesterday a couple of hours away. It was a nice ride in the sun. Got my favorite burger in the whole world, hadn't had one in like 25 years, it was fabulous. Kinda sick this morning but so worth it. I hope to get the results in a couple of days.  Umbra, I got the NL5 tested too just for kicks.  I will send the results to the texas neruo that is treating the little boy for seizures and autism.

I hope you are all well and good and perhaps stoned.  Good morning Stiggy.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 22, 2019)

Barney says:
Feel better Rose!


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 22, 2019)

Anyone else remember an Olde UFO Doc where a older couple was aducted by aliens and the wife was being interviewed afterwards
She was always saying   "But Barney said, but Barney said"
It was somewhere in the pacific north west I believe

OK it was Barney and Betty Hill


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 22, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Barney says:
> Feel better Rose!



Barney looks like he wants a hug


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 22, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Barney looks like he wants a hug


Barney is Awesome


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 22, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Barney is Awesome



Yep, dogs are my favorite people.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 22, 2019)

Big sloppy kisses to Barney, that was our first dog's name.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 22, 2019)

I had a dawg named Barney when my youngest son was little.  Dogs are the best companions ,  hands down


----------



## thegloman (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks yall!
Yep, Barney is a special boy.
He has adisons disease and suffers seizures. Rose hooked us up with her tincture for him and while he was using it he had NO seizures. Unfortunately, he also has a pancreas problem and has to be on a no fat and low protine diet.
I'm making rso from Frank's gift to give him without the oil/fat.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 22, 2019)

Lets not forget Barny Fife


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 22, 2019)

So sorry Gloman
I had a dog suffered from seizured caused by brain tumor
It was before the big rush on CBD's
Wish I had some 2yrs ago


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 22, 2019)

It's frustrating when so many have witnessed first hand the positive healing of the herb, for people and animals yet governments continue dragging their collective butts. 
Sorry, got off-topic. Sometimes i rant.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 22, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> It's frustrating when so many have witnessed first hand the positive healing of the herb, for people and animals yet governments continue dragging their collective butts.
> Sorry, got off-topic. Sometimes i rant.


Is there a topic LOL
I totally agree, they know the benefits but the Profits margins are not there yet for them to notice or take charge


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 22, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Is there a topic LOL
> I totally agree, they know the benefits but the Profits margins are not there yet for them to notice or take charge



Yea they have to spend a gazillion dollars on studies for years before admitting what all potheads have known all along.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 22, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Yea they have to spend a gazillion dollars on studies for years before admitting what all potheads have known all along.


It's kinda of like the Government saying God does not exist and they have proof we are from Alien descent. Imagine that.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 22, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> It's kinda of like the Government saying God does not exist and they have proof we are from Alien descent. Imagine that.



Yes ,jumpin flannigan  next thing you know they'll be sayin the earth is round.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 22, 2019)

Well, here's an update on my little therapy garden.  New lights arrived today and I pulled the timer and growboxes, fans and filters all down (well picked 'em up really, the po-po took 'em down for me) from my old grow. Tested and tossed what was bad, kept the rest to install tomorrow.  I ordered a Box? of Colorado cookies from Rocky Mountain.  Hope they show up soon as of the 20 seeds I found from before only one has come up.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 22, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Well, here's an update on my little therapy garden.  New lights arrived today and I pulled the timer and growboxes, fans and filters all down (well picked 'em up really, the po-po took 'em down for me) from my old grow. Tested and tossed what was bad, kept the rest to install tomorrow.  I ordered a Box? of Colorado cookies from Rocky Mountain.  Hope they show up soon as of the 20 seeds I found from before only one has come up.


I take it you were legal if they gave you all your gear back
why did they raid you, if I may be so bold
Bastards


----------



## zigggy (Jan 22, 2019)

I love Weiner dogs ,,,,,good luck nick,,,,cant wait to restart ,,,,,


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 22, 2019)

Best of luck mr St Nick.
I love weiners too


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 22, 2019)

Got to love these outfits


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 22, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Best of luck mr St Nick.
> I love weiners too


LOL
Sorry just had too


----------



## zigggy (Jan 22, 2019)

if my pit ever saw a wiener dog dressed like that he would lose his mind (he love's hot dogs) ,,,good night yall


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 22, 2019)

zigggy said:


> if my pit ever saw a wiener dog dressed like that he would lose his mind (he love's hot dogs) ,,,good night yall


Nite Zig


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2019)

Long day. I am tired. Thought about drinking some alcohol, but decided on coffee. I have 10 different kinds of cannabis spread out of the coffee table and no idea which is which. I guess I'll just pick a bud and go from there.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 22, 2019)

*A Nice Indica would be an excellent choice. I do believe.............Alas poo Yurich I knw him well.*


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2019)

I have many indicas on the table, lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 22, 2019)

Hey Ya'll, hope you are all doin well today...Sorry yer tired today umbra...hope ya get to retire ona these days...Its kinda fun if ya have something you like doing...I keep busy with my guitars...and a few other things, interests...Got some new seeds today in record time from "the Attitude" seed store over in the UK...Bout a week to my mailbox so really fast...some shark shock cbd, we'll give that a try after the current grow is bagged...
this afternoon I been listening to and lately obsessed by the ABros...
this and the rest of that first record they did...


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 22, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I take it you were legal if they gave you all your gear back
> why did they raid you, if I may be so bold
> Bastards



I guess you joined the OFC since my little fiasco with the PoPo so No, I was arrested for cultivating and manufacturing, possession with intent, the usual.  Spent a heckuva lotta moola on a good lawyer and we showed the judge my 3 inch thick medical records and claimed it was personal (which it was).  I was a first timer and got off easy.  The new grow is 30 miles away and hopefully safer.  As to why they raided me, about two years before I hired a guy to do some work, paid him with weed.. He came back the next day and robbed me.  The day before I got busted he got busted and he rolled over on everyone he had ever met that did anything to do with "dangerous narcotics".  Got 6 people caught up in his mess.  

I'm addicted to growing I guess, been doing it for years.  That's why I called this my therapy grow.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 23, 2019)

Good morning OFs,  5:30am at -12ºC but calm and clear.  "Dangerous Narcotics" ????!!!!  Really ?


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I guess you joined the OFC since my little fiasco with the PoPo so No, I was arrested for cultivating and manufacturing, possession with intent, the usual.  Spent a heckuva lotta moola on a good lawyer and we showed the judge my 3 inch thick medical records and claimed it was personal (which it was).  I was a first timer and got off easy.  The new grow is 30 miles away and hopefully safer.  As to why they raided me, about two years before I hired a guy to do some work, paid him with weed.. He came back the next day and robbed me.  The day before I got busted he got busted and he rolled over on everyone he had ever met that did anything to do with "dangerous narcotics".  Got 6 people caught up in his mess.
> 
> I'm addicted to growing I guess, been doing it for years.  That's why I called this my therapy grow.


Man that sucks
I am glad it only cost you money and not your time, 
I had to shut down due to security problems myself, I hope to get something going again but like yourself not at home or same grow spot.
I too am a extreme pain sufferer and need the Meds of cannabis to get me through the day, I refuse to take the poisons they were giving me (almost killed me one nigh) Docs gave me two meds that were not to be taken together or you may not wake up.
Thank God my wife found me in time.
Peace , and glad to see you are planning to get up and running again


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Jan 23, 2019)

good morning guys,,,,,,still no keef


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

Whoops
GOOD MORNING
Had to have a second cup and then I realized I was rude
Sorry


----------



## thegloman (Jan 23, 2019)

Good morning y'all.

Umbra
I was contemplating the tone generator you have.
Could the same results be achieved with an electronic tone generator?
I'm not really understanding the principle.  Is it a RF broadcast thru the air or an actual sound wave?


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning y'all.
> 
> Umbra
> I was contemplating the tone generator you have.
> ...


Im interested too
Never heard of this before
Is it like playing music to the plants or stimulation using electrical waves of a sort?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 23, 2019)

Yo stiggy,
I Have in the past kept a radio playing in my grow room and they seemed happy.  I'm a bit strange tho. I visit and talk to my girlz several times a day.


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2019)

Stimulation from an actual wave. There are 2 rotating masses that spin opposite each other at the same time.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Yo stiggy,
> I Have in the past kept a radio playing in my grow room and they seemed happy.  I'm a bit strange tho. I visit and talk to my girlz several times a day.


I remember The Mythbusters did a show on music and plants
The ones that did the best if my memory still serves me were the plants they played angry violent music.
But not a 100% ,
All grown in the same type of greenhouse set up identically


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

umbra said:


> Stimulation from an actual wave. There are 2 rotating masses that spin opposite each other at the same time.



OK I have seen them , actually I saw one on the show Disjointed on netflix in the growroom.
Are you using one now?
Very interesting


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

From The show clip


----------



## zigggy (Jan 23, 2019)

hey bluegrsser if you don't mind tell me what state you live in ,,,,I would like to know so I don't go anywhere near there in the winter -12 ,,,


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2019)

Its the low frequency stuff, so only the bass maybe


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 23, 2019)

zigggy said:


> hey bluegrsser if you don't mind tell me what state you live in ,,,,I would like to know so I don't go anywhere near there in the winter -12 ,,,



Nova Scotia,  Canada.  -12 isnt so bad.  Up north its waaaaay colder


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2019)

well shoot, that didn't quite turn out right. The two plants are the BOC.  They all look kinda droopy not bad, just not as happy as usual.
Good morning all you people. Lets smoke this stuff.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 23, 2019)

I think our plants know when we're upset. They dont like negative energy.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2019)

gloman, i didn't tell the plants anything. LOL  I was thinking they get too cold at night?  wimpy little things.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

I got a new coyote vest


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 23, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I got a new coyote vest



And it looks fabulous on you !  Quite a looker !!!


----------



## mrcane (Jan 23, 2019)

Good afternoon O.F.C having a beautiful day here in PNW 50* and sunshine....
Rose those plants look wonderful. Thinking about switching from the T5s I am using in veg to some of those pretty  LEDs....
Hope that you all have a wonderful afternoon .. Light'em if you got'em..


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> OK I have seen them , actually I saw one on the show Disjointed on netflix in the growroom.
> Are you using one now?
> Very interesting


Yes I have been using 1 since I moved to CA. A commercial grower here turned me on to it and I would miss growing with it.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 23, 2019)

Well I officially HATE winter!
Now I have Both our trucks stuck in our driveway.
Tractor has a clogged fuel line so no pulling out.   Ugh!
I'm thinking they can just sit there till tomorrow when I can get some help.
36* this morning started melting everything then the temp plummitted and froze it all.


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2019)

I've had mornings like that, lol. A friend had an old John Deere. Had to wrap a piece of rope around the flywheel and pull to start her. Her name was Mona because of the sound she made starting.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2019)

Gloman, that is terrible. Brrrrr

Thank you Cane, i will be happy when they show sex.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 23, 2019)

umbra said:


> I've had mornings like that, lol. A friend had an old John Deere. Had to wrap a piece of rope around the flywheel and pull to start her. Her name was Mona because of the sound she made starting.



Thats tooo funny !


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

umbra said:


> I've had mornings like that, lol. A friend had an old John Deere. Had to wrap a piece of rope around the flywheel and pull to start her. Her name was Mona because of the sound she made starting.


I hope it never backfired on you
My Deere Model M has a crank that plugs into the front of the crankshaft and if you miss the turn and the motor  back fire
it will break your wrist


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

umbra said:


> Yes I have been using 1 since I moved to CA. A commercial grower here turned me on to it and I would miss growing with it.


Do you find it does what the company says 
What about bug control any less bugs?


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 23, 2019)

My plants are ghetto.  They prefer Santana.  Moonflower preferably  but any of the early stuff makes 'em happy!


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I hope it never backfired on you
> My Deere Model M has a crank that plugs into the front of the crankshaft and if you miss the turn and the motor  back fire
> it will break your wrist


Oh you know Mona's sister then


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Do you find it does what the company says
> What about bug control any less bugs?


Not less bugs, bigger yields yes


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

umbra said:


> Not less bugs, bigger yields yes


Now that would be cool to see
Are you outdoors with and they must be a piece of change for sure


----------



## thegloman (Jan 23, 2019)

I used to work for an old farmer who had the 1st. John Deer model D to come off the assembly line. He used it everyday. John Deer tried to buy it back from him for a FORTUNE and he wouldn't let it go for Anything. That was back in the mid 70's.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I used to work for an old farmer who had the 1st. John Deer model D to come off the assembly line. He used it everyday. John Deer tried to buy it back from him for a FORTUNE and he wouldn't let it go for Anything. That was back in the mid 70's.


If it was the true number 1 I bet deere wanted it Bad


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2019)

Dad's old John Deere had a front scoop on it and the flywheel or whatever that was called was tiny and I could not even move it. Dad was the only one that could start it. I learned to drive on that monster. So tall. I just googled and i didn't see any like his. not old enough.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 23, 2019)

They offered him dang near anything he wanted but he was an old school farmer that wasn't gonna do anything different.
He wouldn't even change his clocks for daylight savings.
You work for him you work on George Fox time. lol
That old tractor still had the steel wheels.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 23, 2019)

thegloman said:


> They offered him dang near anything he wanted but he was an old school farmer that wasn't gonna do anything different.
> He wouldn't even change his clocks for daylight savings.
> You work for him you work on George Fox time. lol
> That old tractor still had the steel wheels.



I like your Dad .


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Dad's old John Deere had a front scoop on it and the flywheel or whatever that was called was tiny and I could not even move it. Dad was the only one that could start it. I learned to drive on that monster. So tall. I just googled and i didn't see any like his. not old enough.


Like this
I will delete later if file is too large


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

That is a hand start wheel used in place of a crank
See that green solid wheel on the back side of tractor under the steering /seat area


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

thegloman said:


> They offered him dang near anything he wanted but he was an old school farmer that wasn't gonna do anything different.
> He wouldn't even change his clocks for daylight savings.
> You work for him you work on George Fox time. lol
> That old tractor still had the steel wheels.


My Ford 2n came with steel wheels Rubber was used for the war effort most tractors wheels were steel during the war


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2019)

That is pretty close Stiggy, was there a smaller starter wheel?  You just made me remember the steering wheel was rubber and really little.


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Now that would be cool to see
> Are you outdoors with and they must be a piece of change for sure


No indoors


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> That is a hand start wheel used in place of a crank
> See that green solid wheel on the back side of tractor under the steering /seat area


Mona's cousin


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2019)

Here in the Central Valley they like Massey Ferguson


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 23, 2019)

umbra said:


> Here in the Central Valley they like Massey Ferguson



Oh my word !!! Blasphemy !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 24, 2019)

I remember some fool bought one of those bicycle wheel JD's back in the day.Tractor killed him a month later.  WV hills don't get along with them tricycle front ends


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 24, 2019)

Don't start very well in the winter either.  Guys would look like Quasimoto if they owned one of those old flywheel tractors!


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 24, 2019)

Tractor terrain?


----------



## zigggy (Jan 24, 2019)

good morning everyone


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 24, 2019)

Good Morning


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I remember some fool bought one of those bicycle wheel JD's back in the day.Tractor killed him a month later.  WV hills don't get along with them tricycle front ends


That's how Doc Watson's son Merle died. He was plowing a steep hillside and the tractor rolled on top of him crushing him.
Good morning OFC


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 24, 2019)

umbra said:


> That's how Doc Watson's son Merle died. He was plowing a steep hillside and the tractor rolled on top of him crushing him.
> Good morning OFC



Should have some Doc Watson up,  maybe when he recorded with NDGB. Just sayin


----------



## mrcane (Jan 24, 2019)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine here...
As a teenager I worked on a hog farm only tractors that we had were international harvesters.   All were a lot newer than the ones you are talking .. and if you ask me they were pieces of s#×> ...we seemed to always be working on them .....
O well still farming, girls are getting close to harvest  puffin on some Blackjack and loving it ....


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 24, 2019)

Actually,  Doc & Merle playing together might be more righter


----------



## mrcane (Jan 24, 2019)

Little Bud porn ....Papaya  62 days


----------



## mrcane (Jan 24, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Actually,  Doc & Merle playing together might be more righter


With your handle, I was wondering if you play an instrument? I pick on the banjo some myself ..love listening to some of the ol timers.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 24, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine here...
> As a teenager I worked on a hog farm only tractors that we had were international harvesters.   All were a lot newer than the ones you are talking .. and if you ask me they were pieces of s#×> ...we seemed to always be working on them .....
> O well still farming, girls are getting close to harvest  puffin on some Blackjack and loving it ....


LOL
Nothing beats a deere my 49 M starts right up
With the key


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2019)

Good morning all,
Cane, i can run over and taste that papaya for you. She looks good. I love her smoke. Great job dooood.
I love coffee and a joint. Join me?


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 24, 2019)

mrcane said:


> With your handle, I was wondering if you play an instrument? I pick on the banjo some myself ..love listening to some of the ol timers.



Guitar, mandolin, dawghouse bass, electric bass.  Sing lead. I did the bluegrass curcuit here in NS for almost 15 years.  I like pretty much anything with a good beat and harmonies.  Also love AC/DC,  Kiss, Gordan Lightfoot, Tony Rice.....


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2019)

I started going to Union Grove, NC for the Fiddler's convention in 1972. I wasn't old enough to drive, so a friend and I took a bus to Winston-Salem and hitched the rest of the way. Did the flat picking championship in Kansas 1 year. It was the year Tony Rice won.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 24, 2019)

umbra said:


> I started going to Union Grove, NC for the Fiddler's convention in 1972. I wasn't old enough to drive, so a friend and I took a bus to Winston-Salem and hitched the rest of the way. Did the flat picking championship in Kansas 1 year. It was the year Tony Rice won.



Tony Rice guitar playing is really something. I envy your trip to Union Grove ,  how long you been picking ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2019)

45 years or so


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2019)

I remember when Jonathan Edwards moved to NS. He was touring up there and fell in love with NS. He moved up there and had tons of problems being able to get back to USA for concerts. He moved back to USA because of how difficult it was. Stan Rogers told me the same thing about his touring in the USA


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 24, 2019)

umbra said:


> 45 years or so


Me too. Great past-time but damn poor wages. I prefer kitchen parties now.  You play any concerts or festivals ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 24, 2019)

umbra said:


> I remember when Jonathan Edwards moved to NS. He was touring up there and fell in love with NS. He moved up there and had tons of problems being able to get back to USA for concerts. He moved back to USA because of how difficult it was. Stan Rogers told me the same thing about his touring in the USA


Yes its really difficult to do anything now. At one time we could just hit the road and head to the states. Now a passport is required.


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2019)

I don't play that much anymore. Mostly jazz. My first guitar teacher went to the same high school as I did. He was rhythm guitar player for Sammy Davis, Jr in Vegas from 1965 -71. We are still in touch to this day


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 24, 2019)

umbra said:


> I don't play that much anymore. Mostly jazz. My first guitar teacher went to the same high school as I did. He was rhythm guitar player for Sammy Davis, Jr in Vegas from 1965 -71. We are still in touch to this day



I love jazz. I always figured jazz bass was the epitome of bass playing.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 24, 2019)

Wow in the presence of masters..just a beginner here, though that it would be good for the mind in retirement..


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 24, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Wow in the presence of masters..just a beginner here, though that it would be good for the mind in retirement..



Im no master.  Its a great way to spend some time, especially if you can connect with other players.  To get better you have to practise and its always good to play along with someone who is a bit better at it. It doesnt matter how long you've played or how good you've become there's always something to learn.  Have fun with it bro


----------



## mrcane (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks man, I am having fun with it


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2019)

When I was learning frailing or clawhammer picking, I just couldn't get it. Then another student that played banjo told me the secret. He said it was in the wrist and to cast a fishing line. When I started doing that, man it all came together.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 24, 2019)

umbra said:


> When I was learning frailing or clawhammer picking, I just couldn't get it. Then another student that played banjo told me the secret. He said it was in the wrist and to cast a fishing line. When I started doing that, man it all came together.



I always wanted to try banjo but figured i wasnt coordinated enough. The chords look simple enough but learning the rolls would be a different kettle of fish.  Might get me kicked out the house too


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 24, 2019)

hey, lets start a band...


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 24, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> hey, lets start a band...



Sure thing. Long ways to travel for jams but yall could move up here to NS


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 24, 2019)

morning OFC , Friday at last , made my first batch of bubble hash should be ready for weekend looks good , was a lot easier than I thought if I only new about this years ago ,


----------



## mrcane (Jan 24, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Sure thing. Long ways to travel for jams but yall could move up here to NS


   NS??? Be that Nova Scotia ?or however one might spell it ...if so any salmon fishing local?? We fish for Steelhead on the Fly on this side of the continent...it seems to be an addiction I have..


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 24, 2019)

I figure keef would be the front man or at least the lyricist...


----------



## mrcane (Jan 24, 2019)

Where is that Keef ? Haven't seen him around lately . Hope that he be O.K.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 24, 2019)

mrcane said:


> NS??? Be that Nova Scotia ?or however one might spell it ...if so any salmon fishing local?? We fish for Steelhead on the Fly on this side of the continent...it seems to be an addiction I have..


Yep Nova Scotia, home of the Bluenose schooner but no salmon left to fish.  We had some pretty good smallmouth fishing but some dope introduced chain pickeral. No they're pretty much taking over the waters.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 24, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I figure keef would be the front man or at least the lyricist...


Ok I envision a bluegrass jazz rap band. That be breaking new ground eh ?


----------



## mrcane (Jan 24, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Yep Nova Scotia, home of the Bluenose schooner but no salmon left to fish.  We had some pretty good smallmouth fishing but some dope introduced chain pickeral. No they're pretty much taking over the waters.


I grew up in New England, love the sea retired chief engineer on ocean going tugs. Moved to the P.N.W. 20 years ago, couldn't drag me away...
Sad thing about the salmon back East, our steelhead populations are in a bad way and the local pod of killer wales are starving from lack of salmon. Things do not look good in the oceans


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 24, 2019)

mrcane said:


> I grew up in New England, love the sea retired chief engineer on ocean going tugs. Moved to the P.N.W. 20 years ago, couldn't drag me away...
> Sad thing about the salmon back East, our steelhead populations are in a bad way and the local pod of killer wales are starving from lack of salmon. Things do not look good in the oceans



True, its a very sad affair that all our fisheries are in.  Too many negatives over the years i guess from over-fishing, pollution, climate change and the insistance of various governments to treat resources as money in the bank for businesses. I doubt we'll ever see the return of Atlantic Salmon here. Money rules.


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2019)

they call it dawg music


bluegrasser said:


> Yep Nova Scotia, home of the Bluenose schooner but no salmon left to fish.  We had some pretty good smallmouth fishing but some dope introduced chain pickeral. No they're pretty much taking over the waters.


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2019)

citadel, Halifax


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

umbra said:


> they call it dawg music




The old time dorey fisherman were pushed aside in favor of the big factory ships and fleets of draggers tearing up the sea bottom. Big business and government ineptitude. The usual recipie for disaster. The same thing has been happening to our forests.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 25, 2019)

Gordon always Great


----------



## thegloman (Jan 25, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
I got my humidifier set n running yesterday. RH was 31% before.  After a full day and night the RH is holding at 57%.
I have to say I was a bit skeptical but in only 1 day my girlz have definitely perc'd up. Leaves that were hanging down are now reaching upwards.  
  Happy girlz makes a happy me.


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2019)

can i be in the band?


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 25, 2019)

Morning Friends.  Life is good in the mountains thi morning.  Woke up to a box of seeds in my mailbox from Sunleaf Seed co.  There will be Colorado Cookies in my next grow.  Got some freebies too


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> can i be in the band?



Sure can,  you'll be the dancer


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2019)

I can play the keyboard and sing, no dance. lol


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I can play the keyboard and sing, no dance. lol


If you can bake brownies you're hired


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 25, 2019)

Ill play Sax


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2019)

Oh good, love me some sax.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Ill play Sax



Lawd I read that post real quick and thought Holy jumpin what kinda band we gonna have ?!!!


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

And then i saw the next one !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 25, 2019)

Yup,  that's one thing I can still do


----------



## mrcane (Jan 25, 2019)

Good afternoon O.F.C having a beautiful day here in PNW. ..
Back from a great morning of Tai Chi ...
My grandfather was a union musician back  in the big band era, he played anything with a reed. 
What do you say we light one up??


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 25, 2019)

I have to wait until tonight


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

umbra said:


> I'm in



Lead guitar


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 25, 2019)

But I am vaping on a CBD cart as we speak
Grape flavored Yum


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I have to wait until tonight



How come you have to wait til night to fire one up ?


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 25, 2019)

Can I make the 1st request?


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 25, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> How come you have to wait til night to fire one up ?


Makes me sleep


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 25, 2019)

A regular hootenanny


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

Lil Maggie. Thats a good old tune. Havent heard it in years. Thank you


----------



## mrcane (Jan 25, 2019)

I will be harvesting tomorrow.!!


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

mrcane said:


> I will be harvesting tomorrow.!!View attachment 251409



Wow that is pretty !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2019)

That is so pretty cane. Enter that sometime in the bud of the month. I kinda wanna smoke it though. our fog burned off and it is a sunny friday now.  Do you have sun?


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 25, 2019)

Awesome Bud
How does it smell?


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

umbra said:


>




Dim Lights Thick Smoke , love it !  Used to be a standard in all our early sets. Love that Don Reno picking too !  Man its like memory lane here tonight !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 25, 2019)

Ya know what goes good with all that music?
Home made rhy whiskey and Frank's Gift.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Ya know what goes good with all that music?
> Home made rhy whiskey and Frank's Gift.



Oh yea, i'd give my left um arm for a big glass of  rye shine.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 25, 2019)

1st jar of hearts just comming off.
Toss foresots
Set head aside
Sample hearts........oh yeahhhhh
a little hot but smooth with a hint of peppery spice.
Tried for Geo. Washington bit used a little sugar too.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

thegloman said:


> 1st jar of hearts just comming off.
> Toss foresots
> Set head aside
> Sample hearts........oh yeahhhhh
> ...



Thats like holding a hit in front a junkie ! Man what a tease


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

thegloman said:


> 1st jar of hearts just comming off.
> Toss foresots
> Set head aside
> Sample hearts........oh yeahhhhh
> ...



Whats your yield with that pot Gloman ?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 25, 2019)

Come on down bluegrasser,
Bring something to pick, Ill supply the shine. I'm betting we can find a bud or two also!
Shoot!  Y'ALL come on down!
I'd SO love to have an annual BBQ/Jam fest here for us old farts.

This is 1st run but I expect around 1qt. from each 3gal. run.
I made 25gal mash.
5gal pot.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 25, 2019)

mrcane
That's one fine specimen you have there!
What strain is it?
Very Nice!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 25, 2019)

Very pretty mrcane!!! Rose, we had a sunny day here in Cali too...looks like we’re getting a run of them...hope the rain and snow come back before summer though...


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2019)

Next week more rain in the valley


----------



## thegloman (Jan 26, 2019)

Good morning all.
I think somebody changed the doggone climate.  We aren't supposed to get this much snow n ice.  Snowed again last night.
Will it ever end? I tell ya, when my aunt goes to see God, I'm goin west as fast as I can get there.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 26, 2019)

good morning everyone


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 26, 2019)

thegloman said:


> 1st jar of hearts just comming off.
> Toss foresots
> Set head aside
> Sample hearts........oh yeahhhhh
> ...


Dang You are a brave soul.
Any idea on the proof on 1st run?
I like a peach shine myself, does that make me a fluffy LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 26, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good morning everyone


Why Good Morning right back at you


----------



## thegloman (Jan 26, 2019)

Stiggy
I do 5 cuts after the foreshots.
1st cut is at 160
5th cut is 80
I could get more but its not worth collecting once the proof drops.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 26, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Stiggy
> I do 5 cuts after the foreshots.
> 1st cut is at 160
> 5th cut is 80
> I could get more but its not worth collecting once the proof drops.


Do you still drink it straight?
I remember it from my younger days my best friends Mom Loved the stuff, she would drink it down like water ,
My days of drinking are over , all weed for me


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2019)

I buy my ethanol and have it shipped to me, lol. It's the way of the world. With shipping it works out to about $60/gal. I use their grape ethanol for my tinctures and it has a definite grape aftertaste that goes with the THC. 
organicalcohol is in Oregon.
When my oldest son was in med school, he lived near the 1st Nascar track ever built. Which means 1 thing to me … moonshiners. 1 of my BIL's asked him to send him some shine. My son didn't want to deal with that, so I made him some. I used some 190 everclear and proofed it down to 120 with fresh apple cider, some cinnamon and then I cut some pieces of apple and put it there. I let it sit a mason jar for a week or so. My BIL says he knows real shine. He said hands down the best real shine he ever had, lol.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 26, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Do you still drink it straight?
> I remember it from my younger days my best friends Mom Loved the stuff, she would drink it down like water ,
> My days of drinking are over , all weed for me


Lol
I do take a sip now n then but I don't really drink per se'.
I mostly use it for extractions but I do love the craft.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2019)

Good morning.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 26, 2019)

umbra said:


> I buy my ethanol and have it shipped to me, lol. It's the way of the world. With shipping it works out to about $60/gal. I use their grape ethanol for my tinctures and it has a definite grape aftertaste that goes with the THC.
> organicalcohol is in Oregon.
> When my oldest son was in med school, he lived near the 1st Nascar track ever built. Which means 1 thing to me … moonshiners. 1 of my BIL's asked him to send him some shine. My son didn't want to deal with that, so I made him some. I used some 190 everclear and proofed it down to 120 with fresh apple cider, some cinnamon and then I cut some pieces of apple and put it there. I let it sit a mason jar for a week or so. My BIL says he knows real shine. He said hands down the best real shine he ever had, lol.


Great story
I may have to make some now .
Can you read the bubbles ?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 26, 2019)

I've been practicing reading the bubbles but I don't have it yet.
I can estimate by bubble but ya gotta have way more experience than I have to read them accurately.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 26, 2019)

WHOO HOO!
I got my truck out!!!!!
I spent most of my life in the sonoran desert.  I been here for 7yrs and still can't get used to the cold.   I wanna run away back to Arizona!


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 26, 2019)

thegloman said:


> WHOO HOO!
> I got my truck out!!!!!
> I spent most of my life in the sonoran desert.  I been here for 7yrs and still can't get used to the cold.   I wanna run away back to Arizona!


----------



## zigggy (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## ness (Jan 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Good tunes.  time for another hit.  (pass pass)


----------



## ness (Jan 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Nice tunes.  time for another hit. (pass pass)


----------



## ness (Jan 27, 2019)

Went shopping this morning.  Order me a Herbva Pro Set vapor isolated airway, tem settings 300-435 F, 1 year guarantee/warranty for any reason. Hoping for a more smoother hit when I smoke.   coffee is empty.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 27, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Ness
Keep us posted on your new vape.   I've tried several with dry herb chamber ovens but they never preformed well enuff to continue using.
I don't want to reload after every hit and they never held enuff for a relaxing buzz.
I thought maybe I should try the volcano but I can't spend that much and not be Sure it'll do the job.


----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I had an IOLite vap and liked it. My son left it with his uncle. I will never see it again, lol. It used propane. The volcano works quite well. It is not portable and the bags kind of smell like used bong water after a couple of uses. Just use a fresh 1 each time I guess


----------



## zigggy (Jan 27, 2019)

good morning ,,,,,,cold and rain


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 27, 2019)

I have the Solo 2 made by Arizer just a portable unit
I love mine can load extra tubes they give you caps to take extras with you





Vapes the best I have had


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2019)

Morning peeps,  Sunny day here. I appreciate it. getting some alternating nodes, that only took ten years.  Topped them with worm castings, lazy gardener.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 27, 2019)

Looking forward to trying this here Mama Mia Indica...I don’t think there is much cbd in there though...


----------



## zigggy (Jan 27, 2019)

`I have been working 12 hour shifts for the last few days ,,so I have not been around ,,,,I notice no keef,,,anyone know if he's ok,,,,very nice 2re


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2019)

Zig, Keef is going thru a hard time as you know, i just  hope he makes really good decisions and one of those is COMING HOME to mp.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2019)

Are you guys seeing glomans bud of the month? I am not.  Thanks


----------



## thegloman (Jan 27, 2019)

I miss ol' keef too.
He's having a hard time of things right now but he'll get it worked out. Then I'm sure he'll be back.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 27, 2019)

Good afternoon O.F.C 
Just hanging out with the girls


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2019)

ooooh nice Cane! Very nice. 

 I need to know if the bud at the top of the page shows up. It doesn't on my computer but it does on Angie's... so tell me please, do you see the botm up there?


----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2019)

yes I see the bud


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 27, 2019)

I see that franks gift up there Rose...


----------



## thegloman (Jan 27, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> ooooh nice Cane! Very nice.
> 
> I need to know if the bud at the top of the page shows up. It doesn't on my computer but it does on Angie's... so tell me please, do you see the botm up there?



Not on mine.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 27, 2019)

The Arizer Solo and Solo 2  are portable and they supply these caps that you can load up the end of the tube that goes into the vape body and use them to cap the stem.
This way you can caryy extras for quick reloads .


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 27, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Are you guys seeing glomans bud of the month? I am not.  Thanks


Rose This is waht I see for the Bud


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 27, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Good afternoon O.F.C
> Just hanging out with the girlsView attachment 251422


Very Nice Mr Cane


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2019)

So gloman, you and i can't see your bud of the month but the others can...What???? now what? Never had that happen before that i know of.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 27, 2019)

Yep Rose, I see Frank's Gift!!!
Is a nice little run I have going with papaya and Girl scout cookies, just dropped 2 more  girl scout cookies and a papaya into 7gal pots for the flower room. Keeps a guy busy 3 more in veg and a dozen clones...
Mama's got it for a few days, I am packing up the camper and headed to the river for a few days of hiking and fishing...they closed the roads in the park so we going to bike in...
Puffin on some Blackjack curing up nicely..


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 27, 2019)

Morning OFC from down under , public holiday today- golf maybe on the cards -Mrcane that picture has made my day toooo lovely


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes Rose, Its there in all its pink glory!


----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2019)

We've had some much rain, grass was more 6". I had to cut it. Started transplanting into 7 gal bags. Took 75 cuts.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 27, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> So gloman, you and i can't see your bud of the month but the others can...What???? now what? Never had that happen before that i know of.



 I'm just surprised one of MY buds were even allowed to enter let alone win.   What an honor! 
lol. Even a Blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Jan 28, 2019)

good morning every one


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Jan 28, 2019)

my brand new car 2017 Altima has white smoke coming out of the tail pipe ,,,,I told my partner about it he said,,,its either a water leak or ive elected a new pope ,,,I thought that was funny


----------



## zigggy (Jan 28, 2019)

i feel like I'm being watched ,,,I see little glasses every where


----------



## thegloman (Jan 28, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Its 38*F and the snow is turning to slush.  Maybe Ill be able to at least clear the walkways at last.
Too bad there isn't a way to send all this excess snow to y'all on the west side.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2019)

Good morning all,
Gloman, Angie the tech admin is trying to make some changes so you and i can see BOTM.  
Umbra, my first plant to show sex is the BOC. woo hoo. I will transplant her to a 7 gallon pot, if i have one. I think i do.  Longest veg ever. Will i or won't i have a female Lambsbread? that is the big question.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2019)

Ziggy, your seeing glasses everywhere?


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

zigggy said:


> my brand new car 2017 Altima has white smoke coming out of the tail pipe ,,,,I told my partner about it he said,,,its either a water leak or ive elected a new pope ,,,I thought that was funny


I seen white exhaust in very cold weather
If you have a water leak ie: crackhead or leaky head gasket (which allows water which is coolant  to enter the cyclinders ) where it is burned off with gasoline producing a white smoke, If it is a head gasket it will get worse as you drive and hit gas ,you will look as if you are leaving a smoke screen behind the car if it has a bad leak.
Have him check the Radiator and see if you are loosing fluid if so  sounds like it has to do with Head gasket failure (most likely cause) or cracked block (Bad)
Is it very cold where you are and do you have Radiator fluid good to go down to the temps you are having as far as cold where you are.
Not having the right temp/can cause the engine to freeze and crack.


----------



## ness (Jan 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Gloman I'll keep it posted when I get my vaporer.  And, congratulations on bud of the month.


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2019)

So far the only one kicking the hornet nest is you … So maybe you should rethink your statements


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2019)

SSG you are on my ignore list. Not many on there, and usually takes some time to get there, but you did it in 1 post. Go F yourself and find another site


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

umbra said:


> So far the only one kicking the hornet nest is you … So maybe you should rethink your statements


The troll is not worth any response he has followed me to many different sites and did the same old messages there
The Mods here are already aware of the troubles he has caused me, He, is just mad because I have not responded to his attempts to anger me
I got angry and he used it against me
Not this time

Oh and Im the Troll
Go away Kid ya bother me.
Thanks Umbra


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

umbra said:


> SSG you are on my ignore list. Not many on there, and usually takes some time to get there, but you did it in 1 post. Go F yourself and find another site


Brother Umbra
Tanks so much for reading between the lines
You are indeed an asset to this wonderful site, along with many others I have met since I have been here
You guys really make me feel welcome
And I THANK You All
Stiggy


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

zigggy said:


> i feel like I'm being watched ,,,I see little glasses every where


be Careful Zigs
Remember they are watching you ........................LOL


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey guys,  I need some ambition but I will settle for a doob.  Light em up


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2019)

You read my mind, lol. Doing the remote link today


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Hey guys,  I need some ambition but I will settle for a doob.  Light em up


I need one after that
I have to be careful and not get mad due to high Blood pressure
I am planning to make some Gummy Bears soon , molds are here tomorrow .


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

I LOVE My Dogs


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

Just sitting here having a bag of popcorn
Anyone wants some LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

The Everclear is in the freezer


----------



## thegloman (Jan 28, 2019)

Popcorn sounds good!
I think Ill toss a bag in the nuke too.


----------



## ness (Jan 28, 2019)

evening, pop corn sound good, I was just thing of some the other day.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

ness said:


> evening, pop corn sound good, I was just thing of some the other day.


Mine is all caught in my teeth LOL


----------



## thegloman (Jan 28, 2019)

I take mine out! LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I take mine out! LOL


I blended mine into a smoothie


----------



## ness (Jan 28, 2019)

kicking back smoking SR-91.  pop corn in the teeth, use to have a lot of pop corn in my younger day.  jiffy pop and  plain kernels.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

ness said:


> kicking back smoking SR-91.  pop corn in the teeth, use to have a lot of pop corn in my younger day.  jiffy pop and  plain kernels.


I remember Dads popcorn making over open fireplace in the popcorn basket


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2019)

Where can I get some hemp seeds?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 28, 2019)

What up Ness!
Jiffy pop was the BOMB!
Do they still make it?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 28, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Where can I get some hemp seeds?


Amazon and ebay. Mountain grades.com and hemplogic.com are a few.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 28, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Where can I get some hemp seeds?


Here are a couple
https://www.hemplogicusa.com/certifiedhempseed
https://www.amazon.com/customerpicks/Best-hemp-seeds-for-growing/hemp_seeds-growing


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2019)

You guys are the best. I will call them in the morning. I am thinking of making a cross between hemp and franks gift for seizure medicine. I would like your all's opinion. I got another note from the texas neuro.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

I have to say I'm REALLY liking the Frank's Gift.
I can't seem to be able to smoke anymore cuz of the copd but eating it gives me a nice mellow buzz for a little while the mellows into the most wonderful relaxed feeling with a low level sort of vibration in my tired aching muscles.
Excellent medicine for ppl who don't want a stoned high.


----------



## ness (Jan 29, 2019)

good morning, wake and bake.  gloman, I don't know if they still make jiffy anymore.  I don't recall seeing it on the selves in stores.  Pop corn was always fun with the kids.  Time to get this day started.  420 pass pass.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)

Can get 5 Jiffys for 15Dollars
on
Amzon
​


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 29, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  Snowing here.  I think we have a front coming through


----------



## zigggy (Jan 29, 2019)

good morning ,,,,,,thanks stiggy ,,,the car has under 10k miles on it ,,,,its going back to the dealer,,,i was trying to make a joke ,,,but I guess you would need to catholic to understand it,,,my bad ,,,but thanks for the advice brother


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good morning ,,,,,,thanks stiggy ,,,the car has under 10k miles on it ,,,,its going back to the dealer,,,i was trying to make a joke ,,,but I guess you would need to catholic to understand it,,,my bad ,,,but thanks for the advice brother


Haha Me too
I get all excited when people talk car repairs
I use to rebuild engines and entire car restro
it gets in the blood, my mechanical side of my brain loved it.
The other side not so much.
Good luck I am sure it is just te cold weather ,


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good morning ,,,,,,thanks stiggy ,,,the car has under 10k miles on it ,,,,its going back to the dealer,,,i was trying to make a joke ,,,but I guess you would need to catholic to understand it,,,my bad ,,,but thanks for the advice brother


Oh yes I know all about the colored smoke
White good
Dark bad


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
Car repairs!  Yuk!  lol
I got my certification back in the 70s. Worked everything from big truck frame racks to hydrollics and auto engine repair.
I never had a job I didn't enjoy but I've had enuff.
Id rather take a beating any more than have to lay under 1 more vehicle.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning y'all.
> Car repairs!  Yuk!  lol
> I got my certification back in the 70s. Worked everything from big truck frame racks to hydrollics and auto engine repair.
> I never had a job I didn't enjoy but I've had enuff.
> Id rather take a beating any more than have to lay under 1 more vehicle.



I hear you
But after watching Jiffy Lube ruin a few engines I still change my own Oil
LOL
High school kids with wrenches
Don't get me wrong I was rebuilding and selling used lawn mowers (that I got from others garbage)
as a 14 yr old kid.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)

Did anyone else collect returnable bottles way back before required or  it was cool?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

Wow!
Frosty Rootbeer!
That was good rootbeer!
That's another one of those favorite goodies you don't see anymore. Like slo-poke suckers.
I remember collecting pop bottles in the neighborhood to turn in for the 2 cent deposit.
Some days get almost a whole dollars worth. lmao!  7yr. old entrapanure.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I hear you
> But after watching Jiffy Lube ruin a few engines I still change my own Oil
> LOL
> High school kids with wrenches
> ...



I usually do change my own oil too but recently Midas has had a oil change filter and tire rotation for 19.99.  I can't even buy the oil for that.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I usually do change my own oil too but recently Midas has had a oil change filter and tire rotation for 19.99.  I can't even buy the oil for that.


I would do that if they let me watch them do the filter and put enough oil in


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)

Also was my absolute Fav


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

Better than A/W in the bottle.
Still have to give A/W top props for their curb served frosty mugs tho.   NOTHING beats an ice covered frosty heavy glass mug of old fashioned A/W delivered to your car by a teeny bopper on skates.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2019)

That was a fun memory gman. Carhops in the summer. Remember those tiny rootbeer mugs they had. I always wanted one of those. lol  
I will be transplanting again today. The tall BOC is sure pretty this morning. 2 girls so far. Lambsbread, isn't talking...


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

Only A W stand I know of left is/was in Tempe Az. That was over 10yrs ago tho. Dang! I'm old!


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 29, 2019)

My father used to take us to A&W on Sundays for a frosty mug.  My favorite root beer


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)

+


thegloman said:


> Better than A/W in the bottle.
> Still have to give A/W top props for their curb served frosty mugs tho.   NOTHING beats an ice covered frosty heavy glass mug of old fashioned A/W delivered to your car by a teeny bopper on skates.


Winner Winner
My wife never allows me to go there LOL


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

Got a regular Heatwave goin on here.  10*F. Sun's out and my truck won't start.  Got it on the charger now. Time for a new battery in this weather.
Sure is nice sitting with my girlz tho.
72*F. 62%RH oscillating fan nudging the girlz around.
No wonder they look so happy!


----------



## ness (Jan 29, 2019)

Root beer is my favorite drink.  Rose, way to go.  Enjoy, your transplanting.  I think anything you grow for med is amazing, Rose.  You and Bud have a pleasant evening.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2019)

Newest crisis in the Fogey household. Apparently one of my sons is doing a hard drug. My wife found a baggy with some powdery residue in his car. He told her it was creatine. I tasted it. Numbed my tongue so I think it is coke. I told him I didn’t believe his creatine story so he said he may or may not have sold some coke. I told him he needed to not do that or find another place to live as I don’t need the cops in my house. He said he’d smarten up. He used to have a large wad of cash in his room but I went to see if he still had it and it was gone but I found something that looks like coke but also some rocks in a medicine bottle. Is this coke, crack, ‘gravel’, crystal meth or something else?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

OF8
Brother I'm sorry. This is a bad thing.  No way to tell by looking what it is.  Taste it.  EXTREEMLY bitter, meth. Little bitter and numbing coke, dull white kind of waxy crack.   None of these can be done regularly without changing the user in a negative way. Do what you have to brother to stop it now. Better to upset the apple cart than lose him.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks gloman. The rocks are dull white and waxy looking. Mixed in with white powder. The residue I tasted seemed like coke. I was never a fan of coke but have friends who ruined their lives and families because of coke. I am not going to let this go obviously. Just wanted to get an idea of which monster I was dealing with.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2019)

I have never seen a rock of cocaine. It was never my thing, too expensive and I loved it the first time i had it so i didn't do that again. But my gf was into it and i don't think it comes in a rock that you step on... but i have no idea.  Whatever it is it isn't good. I know you and your son are close, i bet he does the right thing, it he isn't in too far.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

I lost the biggest part of my life to coke crack and meth.
Its my passion to counsel at risk kids on dope.  I never pull no punches, I never tell ** stories.
I've gotten thru to a few which makes all the work worth while. But it still breaks my heart to see what happens to the ones who won't listen.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

Crack is the Worst of ALL.
NO man can controll it.
Anyone who says they can is lying.  I'm one of only a very few who made it out alive. Most ppl end up dead or in prison.
Don't Take This Lightly!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks gloman. He had a problem with kratom that he kicked and was our normal son for a while. Recently started hanging out with some kids he knew in high school. Initially, I was happy he was socializing again but he has become secretive and drinks and drives, and apparently cracks, since he started hanging with his old buddies. Never a good time for stuff like this but my current crud show of a life has made this additional piece that much worse...


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2019)

No easy answers and tough love is tough on everyone


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

You right umbra
I know this isn't proper forem talk but Ill pray for you and your son OF8.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2019)

I am sorry you have this worry OF, you don't need it anytime, but worse when you aren't feeling well.  I am pulling for him and you. hang in please.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2019)

He says it is MDMA. Looked at pics on the internet. It does look like MDMA. Still very uncool. Told him to get rid of it. Getting his usual agreeable response. Extreme anger...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2019)

thegloman said:


> You right umbra
> I know this isn't proper forem talk but Ill pray for you and your son OF8.


I am not offended by prayer. Thank you.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am not offended by prayer. Thank you.


I'm  praying for you
I have a sister who is a meth head


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)

We all should Pray a lil prayer we are on pae 666 of this thread


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

I almost skipped this page cuz of the 666.
Silly I know but God really has done a lot in my life.


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2019)

That's a myth, it's not 666, its 999


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

Lol
Well I don't want to argue over that but anything that stands for evil isn't welcome in my world.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 29, 2019)

good luck OF8 ,,,back in my early 20's I was addicted to coke ,,,I did not think it was a problem,,,i paid my bills ,,I made it to work every day and school every night in the back of my head I knew I had a problem,,, but on the surface every thing looked ok,,,,an old dude I used to pay pot from pulled me on the side ,,and gave me the best advice anyone had ever given me ,,,he said kid you don't have to hit rock bottom before you seek help,,,i joined NA the next day ,,,again good luck to the both of you


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2019)

no biggie, just the number that represents 3x222


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2019)

I wish you and your family the best OF...that’s gotta be tough, I did a bit of coke back in the (40 some years ago)day, but finances wouldn’t cooperate so I gave it up...also for that much $ it just wasn’t worth it...these days though, I understand that they have some cheaper crap that’s very not cool...didn’t do any of that stuff...


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

All this woke up some old sores I thought were healed.
I'm not ashamed to say
That crap scares the hell out of me now.
I opted for a good buzz now so I squirted 2cc's of Frank's gift rso in my mouth.
Hehe.
It don't really taste all that good and it sticks all the way down with a peppery kind of burn.
I knew better but what the heck.
This gonna be fun!


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2019)

just put it in a capsule


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

Lol I should have but I was lazy.
1 c.c. fills a 00 casule.
I usually fill a cap half way.
So I guess this is about 4 times my normal dose.  Maybe Ill back it up with some NS x BBSL rso.
Hehe or maybe Ill take my buzzed butt back to the tv room n chill.  Hehehe.  This is good!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey Nick, I got a question for ya...Was your little Harley guy a biter when he was young? Our little girl Shih Tzu (Jozi) has a bad attitude and of course she’s teething and want to chew or bite everything...we’d like to nip that as we don’t need her biting anyone, especially little kids...she does it very playfully but a bad habit none the less...I’m hoping it’s just a puppy thing but we’re trying to curtail that behavior...


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2019)

Red in another thread guy named Pete bought an acoustic guitar kit and is having trouble putting it together. maybe you can help coach him some.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 30, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Hey Nick, I got a question for ya...Was your little Harley guy a biter when he was young? Our little girl Shih Tzu (Jozi) has a bad attitude and of course she’s teething and want to chew or bite everything...we’d like to nip that as we don’t need her biting anyone, especially little kids...she does it very playfully but a bad habit none the less...I’m hoping it’s just a puppy thing but we’re trying to curtail that behavior...
> View attachment 251517


Harley was always bullheaded but he's never been a biter.  His worst habit was nipping at peoples ears when he is giving someone an enthusiastic hug.  I never had to really train him he just naturally is pretty mellow. Shih-tzus are really motivated by praise and if I want to discipline him I just scold him and tell him he's bad.  Works every time


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 30, 2019)

umbra said:


> Red in another thread guy named Pete bought an acoustic guitar kit and is having trouble putting it together. maybe you can help coach him some.


Hmmm, I looked around but couldn’t find it...


----------



## thegloman (Jan 30, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Extreem cold today.  -17*F. now and going down with high winds.   Wind chill of -50.
I'm gonna do a repeat of yesterday, get substantially buzzed and hang out under the covers. lol


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good luck OF8 ,,,back in my early 20's I was addicted to coke ,,,I did not think it was a problem,,,i paid my bills ,,I made it to work every day and school every night in the back of my head I knew I had a problem,,, but on the surface every thing looked ok,,,,an old dude I used to pay pot from pulled me on the side ,,and gave me the best advice anyone had ever given me ,,,he said kid you don't have to hit rock bottom before you seek help,,,i joined NA the next day ,,,again good luck to the both of you


WINNER
So Glad to have you with us


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning y'all!
> Extreem cold today.  -17*F. now and going down with high winds.   Wind chill of -50.
> I'm gonna do a repeat of yesterday, get substantially buzzed and hang out under the covers. lol


Dang Thats COLD
Morning Brother


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

I woke up at 333 this morning biting my tongue so hard I thought I bit a piece of the back part off
Man it really hurt.................... LOL
That will fix me to talk bad about numbers ..........................
The clock said 3:33:33 the 33 sec part got me


----------



## zigggy (Jan 30, 2019)

good morning every one ,,,sending warm thoughts to all who live up in that cold weather stay safe be warm


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 30, 2019)

Good morning all, 
2RE, I always give my puppies cold little carrots to teethe on. It is hard to not let them chew on you, but that teething stage is hard. It will be over soon, i hope, and those baby teeth are like razors. I am up early taking friends for a test at the hospital. It is dark.
Gloman, and anyone else that is in those extreme temps, be careful. don't go out. 
How was that franks gift ride?
Umbra, boc is winning the race for being the coolest plant.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 30, 2019)

Chicago -48 with the wind chill,,HOLLY COW,,,hey stiggy is that your dog you use as an avatar ,,,


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> 2RE, I always give my puppies cold little carrots to teethe on. It is hard to not let them chew on you, but that teething stage is hard. It will be over soon, i hope, and those baby teeth are like razors. I am up early taking friends for a test at the hospital. It is dark.
> Gloman, and anyone else that is in those extreme temps, be careful. don't go out.
> How was that franks gift ride?
> Umbra, boc is winning the race for being the coolest plant.


Morn Rose
When you get a chance later or tomorrow I asked a question about te Gummy Bears
Thanks so much
No rush at all, finish up the Doctor run for sure


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

zigggy said:


> Chicago -48 with the wind chill,,HOLLY COW,,,hey stiggy is that your dog you use as an avatar ,,,


Not that one
I have one very similar


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Hmmm, I looked around but couldn’t find it...


I think the thread is Regarding LED quality or something like that page 2 post #36


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

zigggy said:


> Chicago -48 with the wind chill,,HOLLY COW,,,hey stiggy is that your dog you use as an avatar ,,,


Zig
My Guy has more white like this

THROW THE BALL DAD!!!!!​


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

Really appreciate being here and hope to some day call you all my friends.
I like to think we already are.
STIGGY


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Good afternoon Guys

I can't wait for Spring.  I am tired of this cold.   
I hope everyone has been well.

Have a great day!


----------



## ness (Jan 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC  38 with wind chill.  Keep warm.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 30, 2019)

6 and shivering.  Wind chill is Cold!


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Brrrrr  59 degrees here


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 30, 2019)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Brrrrr  59 degrees here


I know it warmed up some since this morning. At 63 and I had to take my hoodie off.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

burnin1 said:


>


AHHHHHHHHHH           Here Comes the Polar Vortex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

​


----------



## thegloman (Jan 30, 2019)

Rose
The Franks Gift ride was delightful!   I did get pretty high but I took 2 full cc's of the RSO from it.   Slept good and woke up without much pain at all.  I'm afraid I can't keep that dosage going or Ill run out fast but I'm thinking I need to keep one growing all the time.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 30, 2019)

Gonna have to rethink my grow space...I’ve got a few plants in flower now that should be ready in a few weeks, one a Mama Mia girl had big thick nugs but every day I’d see a bit of bud rot which I would cut out so I chopped her today...She was the closest to being ready with mostly cloudy trichs...the humidity in this small space has been crazy...I’m growing in coco chips and I have it set to feed and drain several times per day...the reservoir is under the cabinet but not in the cabinet...somehow I need to design for faster draining and make sure the res is isolated well...probably need to improve my ventilation as well though I have several vent as well as air movement fans in there...I’m going to make it a little larger and quite taller before I start another grow...


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi!  I'm old (58).  Can I pull up a chair?  I have weed!  lol.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Hi!  I'm old (58).  Can I pull up a chair?  I have weed!  lol.


I will vouch for Him
Good Man right here.
But who vouched for Stiggy?


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I will vouch for Him
> Good Man right here.
> But who vouched for Stiggy?


I thought that was SmokingStevieG, lol.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

umbra said:


> I thought that was SmokingStevieG, lol.


Touche'


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

umbra said:


> I thought that was SmokingStevieG, lol.


Now you Sir have earned my respect a few times already


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

And Please let us not forget The Earl of Smotter
He is also a vert Good Man and Friend of small animals
Plus he is a old Fart for sure


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

OK LOL I am so high I posted in the wrong thread ,
Just cleaned out a friends freezer and way way in the bottom we found Gold
Yep Gold , packages of gold weed from 2013 grow we did.
Forget but sort of knew there was a rainy day supply way down below the rations.
Just smoked an almost 6 yr old weed and it is still GREAT, Not sure on the strain but its leaning Indica for sure
Nice mellow head , body high.
I forgot I could grow weed this good.
Passing to my right...............


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 30, 2019)

My favorite is Earl, LOL, he is sending me hemp and acdc seeds! No, i am not superficial or shallow!


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> My favorite is Earl, LOL, he is sending me hemp and acdc seeds! No, i am not superficial or shallow!


He  is The Best
Im the Devil
Earl's the angel
and SitNspin is the enforcer
LOL
Good Man That Earl

Thank You again for letting us feel welcome


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2019)

While I live in Cali, I'm from NJ and I know a few enforcers. As a kid, I cut the Gambino's lawn. I went to high school with a member of the DeMeo family and the Falcon family.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 30, 2019)

Well we have a lotta new friends around now, but we’re missing one old friend, gloman or anyone else heard from him?


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2019)

nope, and it may not be good. He was going to some very dark places


----------



## thegloman (Jan 30, 2019)

I've txt him and he is struggling right now.
I hope he makes better choices and comes back around.
If you're a believer, pray for him. He needs it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 30, 2019)

Exactly what gloman said. I wish he knew how much he is missed even in his agony. This is his thread he better come home soon. Glad your here 2RE. I am glad each of you are here.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 30, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> My favorite is Earl, LOL, he is sending me hemp and acdc seeds! No, i am not superficial or shallow.                                                     the seeds are acdc hemp....so I believe the hemp farm made the cross from an ACDC cannabis strain and hemp ???? They are on the way to you as are 2 CBD Shark Shock seeds


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 30, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> He  is The Best
> Im the Devil
> Earl's the angel
> and SitNspin is the enforcer
> ...


Stiggy, now you are telling tall tales if I'm an angel...been about 60 years or so since I was... lmao


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 30, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> OK LOL I am so high I posted in the wrong thread ,
> Just cleaned out a friends freezer and way way in the bottom we found Gold
> Yep Gold , packages of gold weed from 2013 grow we did.
> Forget but sort of knew there was a rainy day supply way down below the rations.
> ...


Nice score brother !  ... Yes... Thank You All for the warm welcome


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)

A


earl.dean.smooter said:


> Nice score brother !  ... Yes... Thank You All for the war welcome


And showing Stevie to the Egress


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 30, 2019)

Hope you guys and gals can say warm in all this cold...not too bad here in my neck o the woods...I was trimming some weed today and put a bud in the oven for a quick check so I opened up the slider door and a window...I think our hi was low to mid 60’s today...I wish you all soma that before too long...guess it’s still early though and spring is around a big long corner...we may get some rain tomorrow...still supposed to be mid 60’s though...


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2019)

Yep 63 here. Grass has been growing like crazy. Flowers are starting to bloom. My plum tree is starting to get leaves. Oranges are dropping left and right


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 30, 2019)

Well, it's minus 2 here, my cold water is froze in the kitchen.  Should have let it dribble I guess.  The wind is coming from the wrong direction  so it seems colder then usual


----------



## thegloman (Jan 31, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
I want to run away!  -17*F. this morn.   If not for my elderly aunt I'd blow this pop stand in a new York minute.
Umbra
I think it was you I learned about humiditys roll in plant growth from. 
AGAIN, such huge improvements from such simple tweaks. Its really improving their growth.   Thanks!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 31, 2019)

A lady friend of mine in Az. had an old, old navel orange in her front yard left over from previous orchard where her house was.
That tree put out the best oranges I ever had.  I'd give a pretty pennywise for a small box of those now.  Its almost impossible to get good citrus here.  Everything gets picked so green to ship.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 31, 2019)

Morning
Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Even My Dog does not want any part of the outside today


----------



## thegloman (Jan 31, 2019)

Umbra
Those unidentified seeds?
Are they all ones you bread at one time?
I'm almost ready to start the new beans.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 31, 2019)

good morning guy's,,,,38 this morning but at lease it's a positive 38


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 31, 2019)

Morning
3 degs here went down 2 degs
I thought when the Sun rises it is suppose to go up LOL
At least we are not neg/yet


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2019)

Good morning people,
We don't have a horrible cold, just regular ole 32 degrees. Gloman you aunt is so lucky to have you there with her. Come on spring! It is so gray out makes me need sun.  I may be better go sit in the grow and get some sun.
I sure am hoping to make lambs bread seeds but they are not showing yet...  Thinking about Keef this morning.


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2019)

thegloman said:


> A lady friend of mine in Az. had an old, old navel orange in her front yard left over from previous orchard where her house was.
> That tree put out the best oranges I ever had.  I'd give a pretty pennywise for a small box of those now.  Its almost impossible to get good citrus here.  Everything gets picked so green to ship.


My navel orange tree is so full they are dropping left and right. Huge fruits and extra sweet this year


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Umbra
> Those unidentified seeds?
> Are they all ones you bread at one time?
> I'm almost ready to start the new beans.


Yes they were bred at one time but I forgot to label them or the label fell off, so I have no idea what they are


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Jan 31, 2019)

umbra said:


> Yes they were bred at one time but I forgot to label them or the label fell off, so I have no idea what they are


Cool.  Gonna have room for 2 each of the labeled ones then 2 of the unidentified.

Any Idea what a dozen of those oranges might weigh?
lol. You know where I'm going with this don't you? lol
If shipping isn't outrageous I might ask if I could send you cash and you send about a dozen.  Not sure they could get here without freezing tho.


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2019)

yeah maybe after the polar vortex


----------



## thegloman (Jan 31, 2019)

umbra said:


> yeah maybe after the polar vortex


Lol
Cool, Thanks


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2019)

I make juice from them


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Jan 31, 2019)

Is there room for one more old fart


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2019)

Hey there GBG, welcome to our party...what’cha growin?


----------



## ness (Jan 31, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Hi!  I'm old (58).  Can I pull up a chair?  I have weed!  lol.


Hello Capt. Stabby.  There is plenty of chairs.  Are you growing?


----------



## ness (Jan 31, 2019)

GoldenBrownGrower said:


> Is there room for one more old fart


Come on  aboard.  Do your grow?  Have a good day.


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Jan 31, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Hey there GBG, welcome to our party...what’cha growin?



Ty for the warm welcome 

I don't actually know the name of the strain but it is some kind of skunk; I got gifted some clones by another grower I have to say it smells amazing


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Jan 31, 2019)

ness said:


> Come on  aboard.  Do your grow?  Have a good day.



Yes I'm not that good though I just do it to keep me busy the smoke at the end is a bonus


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Jan 31, 2019)

Is being in your late 40s class as an old fart? I sure do feel like one ha


----------



## ness (Jan 31, 2019)

GoldenBrownGrower said:


> Is being in your late 40s class as an old fart? I sure do feel like one ha


40s is aok.  Growing is a great hobby to have.  Happy farming.  Have a good day, GBG.


----------



## ness (Jan 31, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Nice score brother !  ... Yes... Thank You All for the warm welcome


Nice see new stoners.   Welcome, hope u have a pleasant day, Earl.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 31, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning people,
> We don't have a horrible cold, just regular ole 32 degrees. Gloman you aunt is so lucky to have you there with her. Come on spring! It is so gray out makes me need sun.  I may be better go sit in the grow and get some sun.
> I sure am hoping to make lambs bread seeds but they are not showing yet...  Thinking about Keef this morning.


OK Rose,you got old earl's attention with the lambs bread seeds


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2019)

oh boy, there's a story to tell with those


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 31, 2019)

umbra said:


> oh boy, there's a story to tell with those


Well
We all love agood story


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Jan 31, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Well
> We all love agood story



Cool picture boss I wish my dog was that cool rotfl


----------



## thegloman (Jan 31, 2019)

I can't believe it. Its snowing again.   I bet there's better weather up in Alaska!


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 31, 2019)

GoldenBrownGrower said:


> Cool picture boss I wish my dog was that cool rotfl


Thanks
I thought you were a Cat guy?


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 31, 2019)

umbra... southern or central Cali ? I'm near  Oildale


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 31, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Well
> We all love agood story


indeed we do ... nothing like a good story about wayward seeds


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi guys,
 welcome golden brown grower!
Earl, we may be in luck, I have two girls and a boy. I will clone and transplant them all and we will be making seeds when they get bigger. woo hoo... Won't it be great if I quit whining about Lambsbread????


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 31, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys,
> welcome golden brown grower!
> Earl, we may be in luck, I have two girls and a boy. I will clone and transplant them all and we will be making seeds when they get bigger. woo hoo... Won't it be great if I quit whining about Lambsbread????


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 31, 2019)

Morning OFC hard to think that you are shivering when its over 100 here , crazy weather -we got out of control fires burning  at one end and flooding at the other , Have a great day


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 31, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Morning OFC hard to think that you are shivering when its over 100 here , crazy weather -we got out of control fires burning  at one end and flooding at the other , Have a great day


Is that the normal temp for you?


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> umbra... southern or central Cali ? I'm near  Oildale


Central Valley near the cowboy capital of the world


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Is that the normal temp for you?


its his summer, he down under. I told Puddin I wanted to give her an Australian kiss, Just like a French kiss but, down under


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 31, 2019)

umbra said:


> its his summer, he down under. I told Puddin I wanted to give her an Australian kiss, Just like a French kiss but, down under


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2019)

umbra said:


> Central Valley near the cowboy capital of the world


I always thought that was Corning,Ca...in Glenn County where I grew up...it’s where rice got its first roots into the Great California valley...And they are a bunch of redneck cowboys...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2019)

My little town has 4 breweries in the city limits and several more in the surrounds...this afternoon I’m visiting Moonraker brewing...lotta New England styles here...I’m having one now called Papillon...Very tasty if I say so...All of our breweries are pretty good but this one has the broadest selection of beer styles...


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2019)

It has that orange juice North East IPA look to it.


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Jan 31, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Thanks
> I thought you were a Cat guy?



I am confused is that a joke round here are new members called cats


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm going to be dabbling is some pure sativas soon. Should be interesting. I don't really enjoy them because I like the tired feeling indica gives me and sativa is quite the opposite but new things are fun.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2019)

You mean your not ona those peeps that smoke a big Sativa doob and then cleans the whole house with all that extra energy...Me neither...


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 1, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Is that the normal temp for you?


Hi Stiggy yeh pretty much normal this time of the year Jan , Feb and into march hot as hell 100 plus most of the time


----------



## thegloman (Feb 1, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
Not as cold this morn. Already up to 7*F.   Regular heat wave!


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 1, 2019)

good afternoon Gloman


----------



## thegloman (Feb 1, 2019)

What up Crocket?
So its afternoon there?
I've always wanted to visit Australia. I think they won't let me in tho cuz of my past criminal record.
Go figure, y'all started as a prison colony but won't let criminals in. lol.  I don't blame them. I wouldn't let me in either! lol


----------



## zigggy (Feb 1, 2019)

good morning  OFC,,,,,,dont feel bad gman they wont let me in either


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 1, 2019)

Heck
They won't even let me out of my cage LOL

Now if I could figure out how to take my anlke bracelet off


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 1, 2019)

Whoops
Goede Morgen​Pic way to big
is there a way to load pics as thumb nails?
Or can that only be done using media off my disc drive and not net search?


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Feb 1, 2019)

Morning old farts.


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 1, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  It is above zero this morning.  We be having a heatwave here


----------



## zigggy (Feb 1, 2019)

brake out the swim trunks nick


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 1, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Good morning everyone.  It is above zero this morning.  We be having a heatwave here


Ha
I walked outside on my large wooden deck, I heard a big crack
I thought we was going down,
ust a board popping from the cold
Crisis averted


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 1, 2019)

Great Hot Tub Weather LOL


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2019)

pool temp is 42, just checked


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 1, 2019)

umbra said:


> pool temp is 42, just checked


Mine is frozen solid LOL
The dogs are skating


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2019)

Good morning all, I was a little puny yesterday but no excuse today I gotta transplant. Nice to see all of you today.  Happy February!!! wooo hoooo, in 6 months i will be complaining about the heat.


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Feb 1, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, I was a little puny yesterday but no excuse today I gotta transplant. Nice to see all of you today.  Happy February!!! wooo hoooo, in 6 months i will be complaining about the heat.



It gets humid round here in the summer. It brings the lizards out they're fascinating creatures.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 1, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Whoops
> Goede Morgen​Pic way to big
> is there a way to load pics as thumb nails?
> Or can that only be done using media off my disc drive and not net search?


you could do a screen capture with your phone. i have an iphone and if i press the home and sleep button, it captures what is on the screen. then i can save it to my pictures. i would think that would make it small enough. or PrtSc on a laptop or computer will let you paste the laptop screen into paint or some other picture editor.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 1, 2019)

We have icebergs  floating down the river.  In the summer its around 90 during th day and in the 50's at nite.  Back in my sailor days I spent a year in San Fransisco.  Best weather I have ever experienced.  Too bad real estate is outta reach there


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 1, 2019)

How many people know that Exmouth, W.A. used to have the highest man-made structure in the southern hemisphere?  I stood at the very top of that sucker in 1981!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 1, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> How many people know that Exmouth, W.A. used to have the highest man-made structure in the southern hemisphere?  I stood at the very top of that sucker in 1981!


What was it?
Naval Communication Station Harold E. Holt


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 1, 2019)

That's the one.  Now it is a tourist destination.  I was the DJ at the Potshot Inn back in 81-82.  Also at the enlisted mens club on base.  I guess it is all gone now.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 1, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> That's the one.  Now it is a tourist destination.  I was the DJ at the Potshot Inn back in 81-82.  Also at the enlisted mens club on base.  I guess it is all gone now.


Not too sure but it looks like it is still there, they cange the name and it is to be shared by the 2 partys involved
In July 2002, the Royal Australian Navy handed over operation of the station to the Defence Materiel Organisation.[9] The base is currently operated under contract by Raytheon Australia.[10] On 15 July 2008, Australia and the US signed a bilateral treaty governing the future joint use of the facility for the next 25 years.[11]
see link
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naval_Communication_Station_Harold_E._Holt


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Feb 1, 2019)

Anyone here like fluffy kitties?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2019)

The SF Bay Area would be a fantastic place if 3/4 of the people would just leave...prolly not gonna happen...I left and prolly made it a little better...


----------



## thegloman (Feb 1, 2019)

They can Keep that bay area.
Between all the fairy princesses and the earthquakes its just no place for me.
Last time I was there one of the bridges collapsed squashing cars on the lower deck.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 1, 2019)

thegloman said:


> They can Keep that bay area.
> Between all the fairy princesses and the earthquakes its just no place for me.
> Last time I was there one of the bridges collapsed squashing cars on the lower deck.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 1, 2019)

Gloman


----------



## thegloman (Feb 1, 2019)

GoldenBrownGrower said:


> Anyone here like fluffy kitties?


I'm mostly a dog guy but kitties are cool too.  Cats are more independent and I like my buddy with me all the time.
ALL critters are cool to me.  Wild and domestic.  I relate to them better than most ppl.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 1, 2019)

thegloman said:


> They can Keep that bay area.
> Between all the fairy princesses and the earthquakes its just no place for me.
> Last time I was there one of the bridges collapsed squashing cars on the lower deck.



After reviewing my statement I must apologise if I offended anyone.
Sometimes I too can be a donkeys hind end at times.
Sorry


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2019)

I have 2 large dogs and they kind of a strong prey drive, so kitties are a snack before meal time


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 1, 2019)

umbra said:


> I have 2 large dogs and they kind of a strong prey drive, so kitties are a snack before meal time


My Guy Too
One swallow per kitty


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 1, 2019)

Ok
just throwing this out there
I found my old weed  that was stored in the wee bottom of an old freezer unit
It was from 2012 and it had thrown nannas and seeded itself so I stored some and kind of forgot about it
I cleaned approx 2 oz and found 4 mature seeds and say lets see.
I did not scuff the seeds with sandpaper or scrape the egdes with razor , nothing zip just popped them in shot glass of water and waited for them to sink,(2 days) on heated electronics box.
This morn all 4 had tap roots, so as far as Im concerned storing seeds in freezer works for long term storage.
Never had any go this amount of time before,
Cool
Just thought I would pass this on


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2019)

I have seeds that are 30 years old. The freezer issue is if they are dry 100% dry. If you freeze them they will split and rot.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 1, 2019)

I guess I’d have thought the opposite with any moisture left in the seed freezing and expanding to split the seed. I have been storing my seeds vacuum sealed in a mason jar with desiccant packs in the basement.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 1, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> My Guy Too
> One swallow per kitty


I have a 100 lb American bulldog. We have cats too that he tolerates but I can see in his eyes he is always calculating the cost-benefit analysis of eating one or two...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 1, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have a 100 lb American bulldog. We have cats too that he tolerates but I can see in his eyes he is always calculating the cost-benefit analysis of eating one or two...


That could get expensive,


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 1, 2019)

umbra said:


> I have seeds that are 30 years old. The freezer issue is if they are dry 100% dry. If you freeze them they will split and rot.


I wonder if they lasted so well because they were still in the herb not in a little jar or storage cap.
The herb may have acted as an absorption ie:de-humidifier unit.
I have other older Pineapple Express seeds stored in dry rice in small mason jars
Those I want to try and pop,


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 1, 2019)

thegloman said:


> What up Crocket?
> So its afternoon there?
> I've always wanted to visit Australia. I think they won't let me in tho cuz of my past criminal record.
> Go figure, y'all started as a prison colony but won't let criminals in. lol.  I don't blame them. I wouldn't let me in either! lol


 I think we let anyone one in here , Ive always wanted to go to Canada for a look but they wont let me in there , ya don't think of these things at the time ,


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 1, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> That could get expensive,


He is probably thinking in terms of treats vs no treats for a dead cat or two...


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey St Nick , Great spot Exmouth used to take my Family there for xmas holidays all the time , I was there in 81 as well , doing some work on the base getting set up for the war games , Was up there 2 years ago for a  break Potshot still there , and the base is still there , all run by Ozys now so the yanky quarters has been changed to accommodation units , cant get out to the communication towers any more ,since 9-11 its been locked off with armed guards at the gate cant even get out to the old warf 
I was lucky enough to get a tour of the base once its all underground so it dosent look like much on the surface but blew my mind whats down there , have a great day all you Old Farts time for a coffee and a joint ,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2019)

We’re riding around a Sacramento today touring some breweries and having some very good beers and a bit of lunch...at each brewery I check the map for pot stores but we haven’t come close to one yet...guess I’ll have come back again... I’m not driving today...I guess that is a good thing


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2019)

Never dinfind a pot store...one of these days I’ll be on a mission to find one...I’ve not been in a pot store yet...
I did have a few good beers today though, if you look at a brewery map of sacto, it’s almost there’s one on every corner...but the pot stores are a little further spread...no biggie I guess, cuz I got my own, I just thought it would be cool to go buy some at the store...


----------



## thegloman (Feb 2, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Never dinfind a pot store...one of these days I’ll be on a mission to find one...I’ve not been in a pot store yet...
> I did have a few good beers today though, if you look at a brewery map of sacto, it’s almost there’s one on every corner...but the pot stores are a little further spread...no biggie I guess, cuz I got my own, I just thought it would be cool to go buy some at the store...



Only pot stores I been in was in Michigan before my card expired.  Biggest problem for me was the cost.  I just can't afford to buy much of anything without payments.
I'd love to do a brewery "poker run" out there.  Here we have a lot of consumers but not so many craft breweries.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

Rise and shine Sleepy Heads
Todays going to be a Great Day


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## thegloman (Feb 2, 2019)

Lmao!
I don't know where you find such cool pics STIGGY but they always put a smile on my face.
"Winter is over"   Tooooo funny!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Lmao!
> I don't know where you find such cool pics STIGGY but they always put a smile on my face.
> "Winter is over"   Tooooo funny!


Then my Job for the Day is done
I live to make people smile
Thanks man


----------



## zigggy (Feb 2, 2019)

good morning everyone


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

Gloman that is LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good morning everyone


ZIGGY..................................................
Hope all is wonderful


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 2, 2019)

sorry


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

zigggy said:


> sorry did not mean to post this now I cant get rid of it


LOL
Story of my Life
So what are you guys doing today
Still pretty cold where I am


----------



## zigggy (Feb 2, 2019)

morning stiggy ,,,were going to the zoo (lowery park)ive been working 12 to 14 hour days ,the boy needs some mom time ,,,we go to  IHOP for breakfast then the zoo ,,,he likes to feed the giraffes,,,they have blue tongue's,,,anyway have a good day


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

zigggy said:


> morning stiggy ,,,were going to the zoo (lowery park)ive been working 12 to 14 hour days ,the boy needs some mom time ,,,we go to  IHOP for breakfast then the zoo ,,,he likes to feed the giraffes,,,they have blue tongue's,,,anyway have a good day


THE ZOO......................
Came Stiggy go too ? He loves the Elephants , them babies are cute ...............
Magnificent Beasts


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

zigggy said:


> morning stiggy ,,,were going to the zoo (lowery park)ive been working 12 to 14 hour days ,the boy needs some mom time ,,,we go to  IHOP for breakfast then the zoo ,,,he likes to feed the giraffes,,,they have blue tongue's,,,anyway have a good day


Wow Never knew that about them
Thanks you taugt the old dog a new trick
Have a wonderful time with your Boy at the Zoo


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

Coffeeeeeeeeee
And I am drinking Decafe, you should see me when I drink reg.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 2, 2019)

I used to watch this with the boy,,,one day he asked me why do giraffe ride zebra's ,,,then I watched the video closer ,,it has all these animals having sex,,,but at the end it has a giraffe bagging a zebra ,,,holly shit try explaining that to a 4 year old


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

zigggy said:


> I used to watch this with the boy,,,one day he asked me why do giraffe ride zebra's ,,,then I watched the video closer ,,it has all these animals having sex,,,but at the end it has a giraffe bagging a zebra ,,,holly **** try explaining that to a 4 year old



LOL
Yes
So how did you pull that one off , and what did he say back?
Kids are so darn cute and no inhibitions about what they say or do


----------



## thegloman (Feb 2, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Coffeeeeeeeeee
> And I am drinking Decafe, you should see me when I drink reg.


That's funny!
I did meth like they was running out for lots of years and never got spun. 1 cup of coffee and I'm stuck on the ceiling growling.
Never could handle my soft drugs.  LMAO!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

Great Song too


----------



## zigggy (Feb 2, 2019)

the giraffe is helping the zebra walk ,,,he's stuck and needs the giraffe to help him ,,,that's the best I could come up with  anyway gotta run ,,,talk at yea later


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

zigggy said:


> the giraffe is helping the zebra walk ,,,he's stuck and needs the giraffe to help him ,,,that's the best I could come up with


Good answer I may have been a bit more blunt.
But I do put my foot in my mouth a lot LOL
Have fun at the zoo, and if you can feed the Elelies some peanuts for me
Hope the weather is nice for you


----------



## thegloman (Feb 2, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Gloman that is LOL
> 
> OMG! Now THATS funny!


----------



## giggy (Feb 2, 2019)

happy weekend stoners!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

All 3 Ground Hogs in our area are in agreement
No Shadows  EARLY SPRINGS
WOORAY   If we believe in these guys


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 2, 2019)

Today were getting a good smacking of wind and rain...woke me up early this  Saturday morning....keep yer head down and yer weed dry!


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC. rain. Lots to do in the garden. Been slacking off on my trim work and have a few 35 gal totes to finish.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 2, 2019)

A FEW?
I'd lend you a hand but I'm down to only 1 these days.  lol


----------



## ness (Feb 2, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.  Have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 2, 2019)

So I was thinking, (always dangerous) if ya had to choose what 4 week period in your plants development to give them increased CO2 levels, what would it be? Veg? Early or late?
Bloom? Early or late?
I'm making mash and figure Ill ferment my buckets in the grow room.


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2019)

Late veg, early bloom


----------



## thegloman (Feb 2, 2019)

You da man!
Thanks!   My rhy shine turned out pretty good so now I'm gonna do an old fashioned corn run. No sugar just corn, water, amylise enzyme and yeast.
Need 5gal. so Ill be doing small runs for a month or more.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

thegloman said:


> You da man!
> Thanks!   My rhy shine turned out pretty good so now I'm gonna do an old fashioned corn run. No sugar just corn, water, amylise enzyme and yeast.
> Need 5gal. so Ill be doing small runs for a month or more.


Can I inquire what type of setup you guys are using
table top unit or larger
I was interested in a smaller unit myself just dont know what is decent or not
Thank you


----------



## thegloman (Feb 2, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Can I inquire what type of setup you guys are using
> table top unit or larger
> I was interested in a smaller unit myself just dont know what is decent or not
> Thank you



Mine is a home made stove top model using a 21qt. Pressure cooker, glass thump keg and worm cooled by kitchen faucet supply.

Tip: always boil out the whole rig with vinegar then rinse 3X with fresh water before each run.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 2, 2019)

Good afternoon O.F.C having a cloudy drizzly day here. .with snow in the forecast. 
Been out in the rainforest, the roads have been closed in the National Park due to down trees and the government shutdown..
This is the best time to go; no body was there so we took the bicycles in and we were fishing alone in the wilderness. Fishing was slow camp was great...
Hope that you are as stoned as I am


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Mine is a home made stove top model using a 21qt. Pressure cooker, glass thump keg and worm cooled by kitchen faucet supply.
> 
> Tip: always boil out the whole rig with vinegar then rinse 3X with fresh water before each run.


Looks Great
Do you have one of these to help direct the flow of shine down into catch jar LOL






Or is it just a HillBilly Thing


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 2, 2019)

Happy Groundhog Day !    I guess we will see if  Phil's prediction shows true ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Happy Groundhog Day !    I guess we will see if  Phil's prediction shows true ?


Hi Earl
Lets Hope so


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 2, 2019)

Stiggy ! how goes it ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Stiggy ! how goes it ?


It Goes Bro it goes
been a wee cold lately but nothing I am not use too
I use to do home construction on new houses and we frooze our azzes off doing the roof in weather like this
now I am old and lazy, satyed inside most of the days rolling a few for tonight, LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

So did everyones roundhog not see their shadows?
No shadows here comeon SPRING


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 2, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Looks Great
> Do you have one of these to help direct the flow of shine down into catch jar LOL
> 
> 
> ...



Lol a Coon @#@&


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 2, 2019)

only groundhog I've seen lately was in the store


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Lol a Coon @#@&


LOL
They show the guys on the show moonshine using them as Hat decorations
My friends use to trap coons for the skins and they always had them too.
Sick men for sure


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> only groundhog I've seen lately was in the store


Earl hows the cars doing


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Good afternoon O.F.C having a cloudy drizzly day here. .with snow in the forecast.
> Been out in the rainforest, the roads have been closed in the National Park due to down trees and the government shutdown..
> This is the best time to go; no body was there so we took the bicycles in and we were fishing alone in the wilderness. Fishing was slow camp was great...
> Hope that you are as stoned as I am


Any Bites at all other then insects


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 2, 2019)

OFC please forgive my rudeness... Hello to you all


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 2, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Earl hows the cars doing


they are drivable for the moment... danged old multiple misfire is not easy to diagnose


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> OFC please forgive my rudeness... Hello to you all


Gets quiet in here and picks up
All Great People here


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> they are drivable for the moment... danged old multiple misfire is not easy to diagnose


And even worse if they have to pass Cali inspections I bet
I talked to 57 and he admitted still working has taken its toll on his body
i feel bad for him Good dude


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 2, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> And even worse if they have to pass Cali inspections I bet


Exactly ! ...I got until May to get it cleared


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> they are drivable for the moment... danged old multiple misfire is not easy to diagnose


Do you have access to a good scan tool
are you throwing any codes
A decent tool can narrow it down sometimes
could be as easy as an O2 sensor or a stupid sensor on the engine ie: throttle body sensor etc.....
gets expensive just switching out parts


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

We have places (auto parts stores here ) that will scan your car for you to see if they can sell you the parts


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

I buy my guy a bottle of whiskey and leave it under the front seat
When I come back the light is off the car has passed inspections and the bottle is gone
Perfect


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 2, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Do you have access to a good scan tool
> are you throwing any codes
> A decent tool can narrow it down sometimes
> could be as easy as an O2 sensor or a stupid sensor on the engine ie: throttle body sensor etc.....
> gets expensive just switching out parts


Yes to both scan tool questions.... I took the car to 2 trusted mechanics...both told me the same...the P300 code is a bugger to find out what caused it  ...if their 10K machine couldn't figure it out or their knowledge... the I'm up a creek


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 2, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> LOL
> They show the guys on the show moonshine using them as Hat decorations
> My friends use to trap coons for the skins and they always had them too.
> Sick men for sure



We coon hunted here for years but never skinned that part out.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Yes to both scan tool questions.... I took the car to 2 trusted mechanics...both told me the same...the P300 code is a bugger to find out what caused it  ...if their 10K machine couldn't figure it out or their knowledge... the I'm up a creek


Can I ask what car model and engine CU PM if you want


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> We coon hunted here for years but never skinned that part out.


Ha
They were weird trappers I never inderstood why tey did what they did
but 35 bucks a pelt back in the 70's was good money
You should have seen the art work they made from the boiled out skulls


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 2, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Ha
> They were weird trappers I never inderstood why tey did what they did
> but 35 bucks a pelt back in the 70's was good money
> You should have seen the art work they made from the boiled out skulls



It was real good money. A big blanket coon could go for $ 50-60


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2019)

coon skin cap, hmmm early road trip


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

umbra said:


> coon skin cap, hmmm early road trip
> View attachment 251568


----------



## thegloman (Feb 2, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Looks Great
> Do you have one of these to help direct the flow of shine down into catch jar LOL
> LOL
> No, I never quite got that hillbilly. I trapped in high school but quit after that.  Carrying around a coon rod never appealed to me. lol
> ...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

Who brought The Weed LOL


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 2, 2019)

umbra said:


> coon skin cap, hmmm early road trip
> View attachment 251568



Which one is you ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

The guys I were talking about were friends of mine growing up
They made tooth picks by filing the end down to a point
Like ivory they said


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2019)

I got a bag or 2


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Which one is you ?


Im saying the dude in the middle


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 2, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> The guys I were talking about were friends of mine growing up
> They made tooth picks by filing the end down to a point
> Like ivory they said



Geeeeeepers


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Geeeeeepers


scary part is people paid 5 bucks a piece for them


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 2, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> scary part is people paid 5 bucks a piece for them



Oh go on you kidding


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

Alright its time to walk te beast
he gets all pisse if he does not get a night walk
Night all
peace
Then I am smoking a few fatties


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

Nope


bluegrasser said:


> Oh go on you kidding


they even made jewelry and polished it and shallacked  looked nice


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 2, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Nope
> 
> they even made jewelry and polished it and shallacked  looked nice



Lawd. Gnite enjoy your walk


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 2, 2019)

OK Stiggy Out
Same bat time
same bat channel


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Good Evening

I have not been on much lately.  I hope Gloman and Keef will be back soon.  I miss them.
Nothing is forever Guys.  Things will get better.  We will be here for you.

Rain, thunder and lightning tonight.  I made a cup of coffee and rolled up some Blackberry Fire. Time to de-stress.

Have a great weekend you awesome people.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 2, 2019)

Morning OFC , vegemite ,coffee and white widow breakfast life doesn't get much better, When I was younger I remember buying weed that was completely purple was a big hit back then is there still purple strains getting around , have a great day all


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 2, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> That's the one.  Now it is a tourist destination.  I was the DJ at the Potshot Inn back in 81-82.  Also at the enlisted mens club on base.  I guess it is all gone now.


Hey St Nick , Great spot Exmouth used to take my Family there for xmas holidays all the time , I was there in 81 as well , doing some work on the base getting set up for the war games , Was up there 2 years ago for a break Potshot still there , and the base is still there , all run by Ozys now so the yanky quarters has been changed to accommodation units , cant get out to the communication towers any more ,since 9-11 its been locked off with armed guards at the gate cant even get out to the old warf 
I was lucky enough to get a tour of the base once its all underground so it dosent look like much on the surface but blew my mind whats down there , have a great day all you Old Farts time for a coffee and a joint ,


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 2, 2019)

OOPS sorry didn't mean to repost , wouldn't let me reply the other day and was at bottom of page pushed post to see what would happen and it went , LOL ,


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 3, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Hey St Nick , Great spot Exmouth used to take my Family there for xmas holidays all the time , I was there in 81 as well , doing some work on the base getting set up for the war games , Was up there 2 years ago for a break Potshot still there , and the base is still there , all run by Ozys now so the yanky quarters has been changed to accommodation units , cant get out to the communication towers any more ,since 9-11 its been locked off with armed guards at the gate cant even get out to the old warf
> I was lucky enough to get a tour of the base once its all underground so it dosent look like much on the surface but blew my mind whats down there , have a great day all you Old Farts time for a coffee and a joint ,



I was there from Jan. 1980 'till Mar. 82.  My wife did the payroll for the base civilians and I worked in communications.  I used to catch prawns with a Captain named Steve Earney (or Steve something, its been a long time after all).  Used to dive for crays and fish during the day while the crew slept and then worked the nets at night with them.  Loved it there.  I'd love to go back.  By the way, your ketchup is better'n ours but you can keep that vegemite.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 3, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I was there from Jan. 1980 'till Mar. 82.  My wife did the payroll for the base civilians and I worked in communications.  I used to catch prawns with a Captain named Steve Earney (or Steve something, its been a long time after all).  Used to dive for crays and fish during the day while the crew slept and then worked the nets at night with them.  Loved it there.  I'd love to go back.  By the way, your ketchup is better'n ours but you can keep that vegemite.


HAHAHAH gota have the vegemite ,


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> HAHAHAH gota have the vegemite ,



What exactly is Vegemite ???


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 3, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> What exactly is Vegemite ???


thick, black goo  spread made from leftover brewers' yeast extract , lovely on toast with heaps butter , great hangover food


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> thick, black goo  spread made from leftover brewers' yeast extract , lovely on toast with heaps butter , great hangover food



Uh uh, sounds like an aqquired taste thing. Can you taste the yeast ?


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 3, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Uh uh, sounds like an aqquired taste thing. Can you taste the yeast ?


defiantly an acquired taste so Im told - most Ozys are fed it as soon as we can eat ,Vegemite sandwiches were in my kids lunch boxes -  couldn't explain the taste cant taste any yeast , need to give it a try if you get a chance but there is an art to spreading cant have it to thick LOL


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> defiantly an acquired taste so Im told - most Ozys are fed it as soon as we can eat ,Vegemite sandwiches were in my kids lunch boxes -  couldn't explain the taste cant taste any yeast , need to give it a try if you get a chance but there is an art to spreading cant have it to thick LOL



I would at least try it.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> defiantly an acquired taste so Im told - most Ozys are fed it as soon as we can eat ,Vegemite sandwiches were in my kids lunch boxes -  couldn't explain the taste cant taste any yeast , need to give it a try if you get a chance but there is an art to spreading cant have it to thick LOL


Always makes me think of Men At Work
Down Under


Morning Old Farts


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 3, 2019)

Morning Stiggy - Late evening here - couple more cones and its the fart sack for me


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Feb 3, 2019)

Howdy


----------



## thegloman (Feb 3, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Burnin1
I'm not gone.  Keef is in crisis. I hope he calms down and comes back.
Y'all gonna have to run me off with a stick or I'm stayin! lol
Not only a great bunch of folks here but some True master growers who share their knowledge with those who will listen.  AND ITS FREE!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning y'all!
> Burnin1
> I'm not gone.  Keef is in crisis. I hope he calms down and comes back.
> Y'all gonna have to run me off with a stick or I'm stayin! lol
> Not only a great bunch of folks here but some True master growers who share their knowledge with those who will listen.  AND ITS FREE!


I don't even know Keef yet, but I see how special, and how close to everyones heart he
Must be a Great Guy.
I am also pulling for you Brother Keef
Hope to see you soon


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

So
I woke up at 5am to take te monster out and while my back was turned he grabbed something (maybe piece of ice)
Next thing I knew he was choking and not getting air, poor guy ran to me for help while tryung to cough it out.
I quickly did the heimlich maneuver on him and after a few trys it came out and cleared his airway.
Very scary to watch animals or people chocking , animals can not really tell you like a person can with hand signs
ie: universal sign for choking



Now believe it or not the same maneuver can be done for dogs






I will put this here for all pet owners
And one for Cat Lovers too


----------



## zigggy (Feb 3, 2019)

good morning guys,,,yes stiggy ,,,he is a very special person ,,,he means a lot to a lot of people here ,,,for over two years he was the first person I would say good morning too every day ,,today at mass I will pray for his safety ,,it would be great to wake up one day and see he is back ,,until then I will pray for his well being ,,,,,,


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good morning guys


Morning Zig
How was the Zoo
Not talking about the City
The real animal zoo LOL


----------



## zigggy (Feb 3, 2019)

morning stiggy ,,,,as always the zoo was great ,,I have an annual pass  ,,so we go every month or so ,,I'm saving up for our trip to lago land ,,we plan on going in may he wants to bring a friend from school ,,,,three people ,,one night in a hotel ,,food and admission $1000 ,,,the pay scale down here in fla stink's ,,,i make 45k a year for a job that pays 90k up north ,,,sometimes i think of moving,,but I'm afraid ,,this place is my safety net


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

zigggy said:


> morning stiggy ,,,,as always the zoo was great ,,I have an annual pass  ,,so we go every month or so ,,I'm saving up for our trip to lago land ,,we plan on going in may he wants to bring a friend from school ,,,,three people ,,one night in a hotel ,,food and admission $1000 ,,,the pay scale down here in fla stink's ,,,i make 45k a year for a job that pays 90k up north ,,,sometimes i think of moving,,but I'm afraid ,,this place is my safety net


That is so Great Ziggy
I never had any children, that is why my dogs are so important
Sounds like you are a Good Mom, your Son must have loads of fun with you.
Oh as far as salaries remember up North the price of everything escalates the closer you get to Big Cities like New York or Boston
I mean who in their right mind speads 12 bucks on a coffee


----------



## zigggy (Feb 3, 2019)

he is my everything ,,,,he's gonna be 6 on the 9th of this month ,,ive been telling him money is tight this month so we wont be able to do much ,,....maybe 1 toy and we can rent a movie ,, well money is always tight but i made him and 10 friends a reservation at chuck e cheese ,,,i got the money from his grand parents lol,,,,,,,,,i would not pay 12$ for a cup of coffee if you held a gun to my head


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> thick, black goo  spread made from leftover brewers' yeast extract , lovely on toast with heaps butter , great hangover food


Yes it's made by Kraft. In the UK they have something similar, marmite. It tastes like … sharp cheese


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> That is so Great Ziggy
> I never had any children, that is why my dogs are so important
> Sounds like you are a Good Mom, your Son must have loads of fun with you.
> Oh as far as salaries remember up North the price of everything escalates the closer you get to Big Cities like New York or Boston
> I mean who in their right mind speads 12 bucks on a coffee


Been a couple years now, but George Washington Bridge was $12


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

zigggy said:


> he is my everything ,,,,he's gonna be 6 on the 9th of this month ,,ive been telling him money is tight this month so we wont be able to do much ,,....maybe 1 toy and we can rent a movie ,, well money is always tight but i made him and 10 friends a reservation at chuck e cheese ,,,i got the money from his grand parents lol


See I knew you were a good Mom
My Mom was dirt poor when we were young and we still did things like camping and fishing trips
just the gas getting there and some food costs


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Rain. Lots to do. But first, cup of joe and a fatty. What's on the menu? Oh some Jersey OG


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

umbra said:


> Been a couple years now, but George Washington Bridge was $12


----------



## thegloman (Feb 3, 2019)

Hey STIGGY
Thanks for posting that Heimlich manuver for dogs!
I've always worried about what to do cuz my two eat like its air.
They always shovel it in so fast they cough.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Hey STIGGY
> Thanks for posting that Heimlich manuver for dogs!
> I've always worried about what to do cuz my two eat like its air.
> They always shovel it in so fast they cough.


Anytime
Its always good to reinforce ones training and dam good to know if its one of our own
You are welcome.

OK Later Peeps
I am Off to Walk my guy now
Did I say he has his own truck LOL


----------



## zigggy (Feb 3, 2019)

i think the verrazzono is more then that ,,not sure how much but remember it was some crazy amont


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2019)

$20. My rottie eats so fast, I add water to her food so she has to slow down and not eat it all in 1 bite. I've done the Heimlich on her more than 50x.


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Feb 3, 2019)

How is everyone doing this fine Sunday?


----------



## ness (Feb 3, 2019)

Good Afternoon, fellow farmers.  Getting ready to watch the Football game.  Have a stony day.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 3, 2019)

Ok. I'm not a sports fan but hey, its the Super Bowl.
So who do y'all think will win?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 3, 2019)

Who is playing?   Good morning everyone


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

umbra said:


> $20. My rottie eats so fast, I add water to her food so she has to slow down and not eat it all in 1 bite. I've done the Heimlich on her more than 50x.


Umbra
They make a special slow eating bowl just for dogs like yours
Amazon as some you can check out
This is one at Chewy for 10 bucks I have eard they work
https://www.chewy.com/qt-dog-brake-...MI47mzvpag4AIVxkOGCh03AQXFEAQYASABEgJcvfD_BwE


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Ok. I'm not a sports fan but hey, its the Super Bowl.
> So who do y'all think will win?


The Astros?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

Pats all the way


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

@umbra 
One other thing very important
Larger dogs can get stomach bloat when they eat to fast
It is where the stomach twits inside the and the intestines get pinched off causing the healthy organs to start to die
This is serious and if not operated on in a few hrs the pet will die.

Link
https://www.caninejournal.com/canine-bloat/  Just a heads up


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Good afternoon you awesome people!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

One of my Favs


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 3, 2019)

I still love  this old song.


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 3, 2019)

I dislocated my shoulder once playing football as a teen.  I popped it back in place and finished the game. Never went to a Doctor.  If that happened now I would be in the ER in agony. It sucks to get old.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

Long time


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> I dislocated my shoulder once playing football as a teen.  I popped it back in place and finished the game. Never went to a Doctor.  If that happened now I would be in the ER in agony. It sucks to get old.


When we were young we were Supermen
Man what happened to us


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

I cut 2 fingers off using a skillsaw
I put them on ice, finish cleaning up the jobsite then drove myself to the hospital
They reattached them no problem
Got lucky


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Feb 3, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I cut 2 fingers off using a skillsaw
> I put them on ice, finish cleaning up the jobsite then drove myself to the hospital
> They reattached them no problem
> Got lucky




You lucky old dog surviving a bear attack when you was a child, and now that I'm impressed.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone still remember when we were taught how to change a tire in school, and walk to a payphone if we did not have a spare .LOL
Phone Booth whats that?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

My dog is walking on my fishpond te ice is very thin
Why do animals do such silly things

Te Koi are looking up through the clear ice saying hey man go find your own pond

Not sure how my Channel Cats are also larger after the winter
The Koi go into hibernation and just hang like they are in resin under the ice
My 1st pond was very small and I had Goldfish in it, I read that oldfish can freeze in ice and come back to life.
I found them frozen in the ice one winters day and said they are dead.
To my suprise they all lived come spring
Believe it or not.
True story


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> My dog is walking on my fishpond te ice is very thin
> Why do animals do such silly things
> 
> Te Koi are looking up through the clear ice saying hey man go find your own pond
> ...



Aaaaaaaaand inhale again  . Kinda reminds me of a Keef post


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Aaaaaaaaand inhale again  . Kinda reminds me of a Keef post


Keef sounds like a dude I would like
Is he OK?
I hope so


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

Keef said:


> Nick it kinda depends on how far U want to take that satisfaction thing -- I got soft hands but I grew up around a shop and made my living as a young man shaping steel to my will -- We didn't have plasma cutters back in those days but an Oxy/Acetylene torch was basic in any shop --I ran lots of wire thru a mig  welder too !-- Machining- U either spinning the tool or spinning the part--I know about that feeling of making it work the way U planned  !--I miss it !-  Now going out and putting some iron ore in a clay oven to smelt the metal to make a part ? -- That's taking it too far in my book !
> A forge - an anvil and a selection of tongs and hammers is already across the line to me !-- Way too much -- "satisfaction" ?


My Great Uncle was a Blacksmith in Va, as a child 10-12yrs not sure he taught me to make horse shoes, it was fun he had a coal forge with a giant bellows that we pumped using our feet, I wish I had more time to spend that summer miss him.
Thanks for bring back te Memory Keef, I feel you and I may be good friends here as well
Nice place you have here
Stig


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

OK who remembers thes

Mine broke open and I think they sent me Fire Ants because they bit me for weeks


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Keef sounds like a dude I would like
> Is he OK?
> I hope so



Guess he must be busy. I think he's kinda like a fartina mitten.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

Kinda no reeeeeeeeeally quiet here now. I miss the ol bugger


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

I love the show Forged in Fire
Do you get that where you are


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

Yes we get that here. Its mind boggling how they can make knives out of scrap.  It encourage a pal to get into.it.  he asked me what he should get first and i told him -- a big first aid kit. Poor guy is a clumsy ol ark.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

LOL
That and some burn creme,
Ok time to walk my monster dog
He dragged me around this afternoon and wrecked my foot good
Night blue


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> LOL
> That and some burn creme,
> Ok time to walk my monster dog
> He dragged me around this afternoon and wrecked my foot good
> Night blue



Nite pal


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Feb 4, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> OK who remembers thes
> 
> Mine broke open and I think they sent me Fire Ants because they bit me for weeks




These where made in 1946 10 years before you was even born according to what info you gave this site.

How did you have one Big dog? Do you have a time machine we don't know about LOL.


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Feb 4, 2019)

Howdy oldies


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Feb 4, 2019)

I just got back from a 2 mile run
Man I feel Great


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Feb 4, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> LOL
> That and some burn creme,
> Ok time to walk my monster dog
> He dragged me around this afternoon and wrecked my foot good
> Night blue



Sometimes Life gives us Pickles
We eat them


----------



## zigggy (Feb 4, 2019)

good morning OFC


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good morning OFC


Good Morning


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

Anyone doin Hydro  DWC


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

If so can you help a new grower out in DWC Been a long time since I ran hydro
I have done coco/perlite so it should be similar
Thanks Link
https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/watering-seedlings.76010/#post-1048331


----------



## zigggy (Feb 4, 2019)

*Irish Blessing.*
May the road rise up to meet you.
May the wind always be at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
And rains fall soft upon your fields.
And until we meet again,
May God hold you in the palm of His hand.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

Later store run


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2019)

Good morning yall!
The weather sure is nice these last couple days! Almost all the ice is melted and only around 6" of snow left on the ground.  
 T. G.!!!
This current grow is comming along nicely.
There's BB king and pennywise x V and jock horror x black jack almost ready to flip the lights on.
Today I'm gonna pop some more beans that I'm really excited to try out.
Gonna start off with Oregon lemon, apricot head, BOC, cheech wizard x grand daddy haze, and fruity pebbles x double purple doja and then if there is room Ill try some other unidentified seeds too.
I had to ask myself just why I wasted so much time effort and money all those years growing outdoors.  Its always been such a hassle with disappointing harvests.  Indoors now I have PLENTY of stash, much better quality, and Way less work.  
Thanks for the education y'all!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2019)

Good Morning,
My grow was 90 degrees this morning. I turned on another light and messed up the timer so it was hot for hours.. oh oh. They are having a little dark time to cool off. sheesh. oh well, gets to 115 outdoors right?  LIttle better air outside though. 
Hope you all are having a nice wake and bake!


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 4, 2019)

Good Morning OFC

I hope all is getting better for Keef.  I know he is going through tough times right now,  This is the thread he started and it does not feel right without him.  

Last year my indoor grow was ruined because I must have turned off the timer by bumping the on/off button and leaving the light on 24/7 for over a month while my plants were in flower.  My indoor grow in in a detached shop.  I never went down there at night.  I never noticed the lights were not turning off. It took my a while to figure out what was happening to my Girls.  They even "hermed" on me.
I bought a new timer without an on/off button on the front of it.  I miss the old school timers without that digital stuff.  sigh

Have an awesome day guys.


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Feb 4, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>




Don't mess with Abe


----------



## GoldenBrownGrower (Feb 4, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good Morning,
> My grow was 90 degrees this morning. I turned on another light and messed up the timer so it was hot for hours.. oh oh. They are having a little dark time to cool off. sheesh. oh well, gets to 115 outdoors right?  LIttle better air outside though.
> Hope you all are having a nice wake and bake!



Love a good wake and bake


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

Man oh man
Has anyone elses weather go 180
It's like a spring day here
from zero to spring just like that


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2019)

Like spring here too!
Ice is almost all gone and snow is melting fast.
3 days ago wind chill of -54
Today it hit 51. 103* difference in 3 days. Wow!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Like spring here too!
> Ice is almost all gone and snow is melting fast.


It is amazing how fast the weather has been this year
How ya doing Gloman


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

The GloMan


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2019)

Lol
Well its been another day living the dream.  (sort of)
My truck wouldn't start so I had to have it towed to the shop.
My elderly aunt is acting out again making lots of tension.
(I been blessed as her care giver)
I guess it must suck being old and not smoke pot.  
So........yeah, living the dream.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Lol
> Well its been another day living the dream.  (sort of)
> My truck wouldn't start so I had to have it towed to the shop.
> My elderly aunt is acting out again making lots of tension.
> ...


Sounds like you are a very Good Man
Life is what we make of it, so lets all have a party and smoke some weed
and do good for others , for one day we shall walk in their shoes
All to soon Im afraid , all to soon


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2019)

Sometimes things get so tense I just wanna bite my hand off!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2019)

Lol.  Yes.  All TOO soon


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Sometimes things get so tense I just wanna bite my hand off!


Here I was thinking Subway hero


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2019)

Hehehe!
I have a little fun with it now n then.
You should see ppl's eyes when I tell one of the cover stories. 
Ya tell ppl you punched a bear in the nose and he bit the hand off and they always just look at me, mouth hanging open. lol
It pretty funny.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 4, 2019)

You could make all kinda stuff up bout a thing like that!!!go ahead and have some fun huh...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Hehehe!
> I have a little fun with it now n then.
> You should see ppl's eyes when I tell one of the cover stories.
> Ya tell ppl you punched a bear in the nose and he bit the hand off and they always just look at me, mouth hanging open. lol
> It pretty funny.


Are you really missing the hand
If a bear did that he would surely gotten more of you


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

Dam
Can I ask how?
If that is real


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

I like ya evern more now
Tough old bastard


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

Now a funny
How does he pee ................


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

That sucks, I would be lost without both hands
A few fingers would be nothing but the whole hand
Dang, We adapt and conquer Im sure
God Bless Brother


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

I rant a lot LOL
So I have been told
I suffered a head injury yrs ago, and I am now finally getting my thoughts back if that makes sense
The artsy side of my brain is better then the thought side
I tend to speak in pics


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

If I ever ramble on
Just say shut up
LOL


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 4, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> If I ever ramble on
> Just say shut up
> LOL



Holy Smokes,  it seems you and Keef have a lot in common 
Breath now. In and out in and out.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes Stiggy, gloman is not ambidextrous any more. 
We have about 3 inches of snow, first of the year.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Yes Stiggy, gloman is not ambidextrous any more.
> We have about 3 inches of snow, first of the year.


Dam
it really look as if he was about to bite into a big italian sandwich
Sorry


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

Ok now that I stuck my foot in my mouth
I shall bow out and say goodnight
Nite all


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2019)

Hahaha!  ROTFL!
Yes its real. lol
I was disarming a home made rocket engine super bowl Sunday 2004. Half watching the pregame show half pulling out nichrome wire then a static spark set it off.  With the pack loosened up it went off like a bomb and tore my whole hand off with it.  Meat, blood and fingers splattered all over my apartment.   What a day! And that's only Half of the story. It got way worse after they accused me of being a terrorist because of it.  5hrs before any pain meds.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2019)

No such thing as "can't" do it for me.  I'm better with 1 hand than most ppl with 2.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 4, 2019)

thegloman said:


> No such thing as "can't" do it for me.  I'm better with 1 hand than most ppl with 2.



We had 3 more like you,  we could march straight into H#$& and put the fires out. 
Gotta like your attitude !


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Hahaha!  ROTFL!
> Yes its real. lol
> I was disarming a home made rocket engine super bowl Sunday 2004. Half watching the pregame show half pulling out nichrome wire then a static spark set it off.  With the pack loosened up it went off like a bomb and tore my whole hand off with it.  Meat, blood and fingers splattered all over my apartment.   What a day! And that's only Half of the story. It got way worse after they accused me of being a terrorist because of it.  5hrs before any pain meds.


I was in a rocket club when I was 12. I mixed powered titanium with bleach as a liquid rocket fuel. It took out 2 trees.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 4, 2019)

umbra said:


> I was in a rocket club when I was 12. I mixed powered titanium with bleach as a liquid rocket fuel. It took out 2 trees.



Those clubs probably wouldnt be allowed now.   Must have been late 50s ,  if you were 12 ?
Kids are too coddled and protected now.


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2019)

No not 50's. I was born in the 50's. It was 1969.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2019)

oh my gosh gloman i didn't know that. Oh that is so horrible, no pain meds... what a horrible mess to clean up. OH what horrible pain and adjustment for you.. Color me impressed.  Glad you didn't blow yourself all of yourself up.
Umbra you have more lives than most. I am glad ya both are still alive.


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2019)

I was glad we had to be 50 ft away from the launch


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 4, 2019)

This looks like a friendly thread 

My name is Eva i'm 49 & from the Netherlands I hope to make friends here


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 4, 2019)

They are saying we may wake up to some snow tomorrow morning...we’ll see, I can do without really...if I want snow I can just drive up the hill and find it easy enough, I don’t need it at my house...hey cheers yall, hope yer doin well...


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 4, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> They are saying we may wake up to some snow tomorrow morning...we’ll see, I can do without really...if I want snow I can just drive up the hill and find it easy enough, I don’t need it at my house...hey cheers yall, hope yer doin well...




I do not like the snow I like the sun


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2019)

Welcome DutchPrincess!
Lots of good folks here. Most of us are pretty friendly. (for old farts) lol
Do you currently grow?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2019)

Yeah Rose,
They stopped the bleeding. (what little I still had I needed)
Then sent cops posing as doctors to interrogate me 5hrs. before treating me for any pain, then they did the surgery.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2019)

umbra said:


> I was in a rocket club when I was 12. I mixed powered titanium with bleach as a liquid rocket fuel. It took out 2 trees.


Too funny!
I started my interest in "accelerants" and oxydisers with Cox glofuel and chlorine granuals.   Also about 1969. I was 13 .  Those were the days!


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2019)

I could buy black powder for model rocket at the Hobby store, in 1969


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi there DP, I guess your a bit higher in latitude than I am in Cali...I’m about 1200ft in elevation here...We don’t often get snow and that’s one of the reasons I live here...I grew up in snow and I don’t need it now...Cheers and welcome to MP!


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Welcome DutchPrincess!
> Lots of good folks here. Most of us are pretty friendly. (for old farts) lol
> Do you currently grow?



I don't grow right now but I plan to start this year


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 5, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Hi there DP, I guess your a bit higher in latitude than I am in Cali...I’m about 1200ft in elevation here...We don’t often get snow and that’s one of the reasons I live here...I grew up in snow and I don’t need it now...Cheers and welcome to MP!




I loved snow as a child but now I hate the stuff I can't stand the cold


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Hahaha!  ROTFL!
> Yes its real. lol
> I was disarming a home made rocket engine super bowl Sunday 2004. Half watching the pregame show half pulling out nichrome wire then a static spark set it off.  With the pack loosened up it went off like a bomb and tore my whole hand off with it.  Meat, blood and fingers splattered all over my apartment.   What a day! And that's only Half of the story. It got way worse after they accused me of being a terrorist because of it.  5hrs before any pain meds.


Oh Man Bro
I use to work in the medical field and I hve seen my share of blown off body parts,you go into shock pretty quickly and many times feel no pain for quite some time
But when it started to hurt they were screaming, 5 hrs dam they were trying to torture you.

OK I loved the rockets of the 60's made quite a few myself (ESTES) we lite a lot off with fire cracker fuses typed together.
Then more up to the electronic ignitors (way Better) well in most cases .
Never got around to mixing my own excelerents and shaping the nozzle cones etc/................ Always wanted to build a big one myself.
We used the engines like this and built our own rockets from scratch as well as pre purchased ones









I really Think we grew up at the best time of life,  Played in the streets, were able to buy everything with no fear of terrorists,
Had physical contact when we played our games (not PS4 on line LOL)
Whole new world,   Stop The world and let me off.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
Boy, was I buzzed last night.
I tried to smoke a doob but couldn't keep from choking.
My lungs don't like it no more.
So, I ate 2 00 caps full of rso from NS X BBSL.  Hehe That's really too much I guess but its SO nice to "tune out" sometimes.
I hope y'all have a wonderful day.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning y'all.
> Boy, was I buzzed last night.
> I tried to smoke a doob but couldn't keep from choking.
> My lungs don't like it no more.
> ...


Morn
I had to smoke 3 joints not high powered but great flavor and nice sleep meds.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

Gloman
Were you like me and my friends took apart fire crackers to make that one big one
I just bet you were .
Do you remember the wooden hunting darts that were a quarter a piece?
How about the 1st Lawn Jarts they were fun until someone lost an eye


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

My coffee supply just ran out

Oh and oh course  Coxs planes


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

Yep!
Loved them Estes rocket motors.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

STIGGY
Lol. You remind me of someone.............oh yeah, its Me!
I had tons of fun back in the day.
Kids could be kids. Get in trouble get a spanking. Simple.
Now you spank your OWN child you can go to jail.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> STIGGY
> Lol. You remind me of someone.............oh yeah, its Me!
> I had tons of fun back in the day.
> Kids could be kids. Get in trouble get a spanking. Simple.
> Now you spank your OWN child you can go to jail.


Exactly LOL
I remember the smackings I recieved as a child and you know what they worked
None of this Pansy stuff now a days


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 5, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Oh Man Bro
> I use to work in the medical field and I hve seen my share of blown off body parts,you go into shock pretty quickly and many times feel no pain for quite some time
> But when it started to hurt they were screaming, 5 hrs dam they were trying to torture you.
> 
> ...



You hit the nail on the head ol bro.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

Use to be sites on interweb that showed how to make the fuel still
I wonder if they are taken down


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

Yes they were trying to torture me.  
If any of you have had crosses with Phoenix popo you know.  They honestly Do use torture tactics finely honed to stay within the lowest level of "legal" interrogation.
Hands down the Worst Gang in Arizona is the popo.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Yep!
> Loved them Estes rocket motors.


We use to launch them just on the ground with no rockets


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Yes they were trying to torture me.
> If any of you have had crosses with Phoenix popo you know.  They honestly Do use torture tactics finely honed to stay within the lowest level of "legal" interrogation.
> Hands down the Worst Gang in Arizona is the popo.


Most of them use the same tactics , I wonder what the actual percentage of people in jail are really guilty


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

Ya gotta search a little harder now but its all still there.
Anarchist cookbook is still out there too.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Ya gotta search a little harder now but its all still there.
> Anarchist cookbook is still out there too.


Or just go Dark and its there I'm sure


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

Well, honestly I never went to jail when I was innocent.
I know some ppl have. I HATE that.
My uncle is doing life without parole for the accidental killing of a guy he was fist fighting with.
Manslaughter maybe but murder? No.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Well, honestly I never went to jail when I was innocent.
> I know some ppl have. I HATE that.
> My uncle is doing life without parole for the accidental killing of a guy he was fist fighting with.
> Manslaughter maybe but murder? No.


Such an unfair system
I have seen guys serve 3-5 yrs for gun murder, get 10 out in 3
Revolving door justice system here, I guess the larger the Population in an area the better chance you get released for over crowdin and good behave


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

Lots of common household items make big shows if combined right.
Nail polish remover, certain drain opener and peroxide mixed right makes one of the fastest powders around.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

Also if you are poor you are screwed, if you have money the expensive mouth piece will get chares dismissed or reduced
And if you are a Hollywood Star ......................................... No Time


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Lots of common household items make big shows if combined right.
> Nail polish remover, certain drain opener and peroxide mixed right makes one of the fastest powders around.


Peroxide can be very dangerous


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

I remember guys doing smoke cans


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

They science behind can be interesting indeed


----------



## zigggy (Feb 5, 2019)

good morning OFC,,,,morning stiggy ,,,


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good morning OFC,,,,morning stiggy ,,,


Good Morning My Lady
Nice to see you, Hope all is well

Some Beautiful Flowers for all the Ladies


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

Good Morn Umbra


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

Anyone remember Click Klacks
Man my forearms were so bruished


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

Lol
Exploding high tension plastics.
Great kid toy!


----------



## zigggy (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm off to do my taxes ,,,I have hot tea ,,a little nugget of some good mids ,,all my w2's a sharp pencil and a calculator ,,,hoping to get back enough to buy the LED'S I was looking at ,,150 each(not bad  I thought),I ordered my seeds a few days ago ,,,I'm gonna need about 600 to get things back to were they used to be,,,dont have to worry about the flowering room for a while,,,so ill just work on getting the little girls room the best I can ,,,gonna reuse the T5's I had from the last grow ,,anyway keeping my fingers crossed ,,,hoping my return is more then 1000 ,,,that would be great


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 5, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Oh Man Bro
> I use to work in the medical field and I hve seen my share of blown off body parts,you go into shock pretty quickly and many times feel no pain for quite some time
> But when it started to hurt they were screaming, 5 hrs dam they were trying to torture you.
> 
> ...




What's wrong with online gaming? I'm 49 and enjoy it. 

If you enjoy doing something that hurts no one else why is that a problem? Some people get paid to stream games on YouTube/twitch. I bet they make more money then all of us combined in this thread

Nice picture I have a 6 yr old jack russel


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

zigggy said:


> I'm off to do my taxes ,,,I have hot tea ,,a little nugget of some good mids ,,all my w2's a sharp pencil and a calculator ,,,hoping to get back enough to buy the LED'S I was looking at ,,150 each(not bad  I thought),I ordered my seeds a few days ago ,,,I'm gonna need about 600 to get things back to were they used to be,,,dont have to worry about the flowering room for a while,,,so ill just work on getting the little girls room the best I can ,,,gonna reuse the T5's I had from the last grow ,,anyway keeping my fingers crossed ,,,hoping my return is more then 1000 ,,,that would be great


Hope ya get a Million Dollar return
I know a guy who does taxes LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

I do believe My Good Friends has returned he use to work in the computer field
designed VPN sites and algorithms crazy stuff for sure
May invite them over for dinner soon
Did I mentioned my friend looks a lot like Adam Antz
Its uncanny


----------



## ness (Feb 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Stiggy thank you for the flowers.   Everyone have a peaceful stony day.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

ness said:


> Good morning OFC.  Stiggy thank you for the flowers.   Everyone have a peaceful stony day.


Oh Most Welcome
I was not sure who's who yet but Im ettin there
Great bunch of Growers and members here


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Lol
> Exploding high tension plastics.
> Great kid toy!



Yep,  almost as good as those wood-burning kits or a chemistry set !


----------



## zigggy (Feb 5, 2019)

had to take a brake from the taxes ,,,smoked to much ,,,numbers are not right,,, according to this I owe the government $14,375,,,think ill smoke another joint and take a nap(I love a good nap,1 maybe 2 hours)wake up and give it another shot ,,,no way I owe 14k


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2019)

Good morning, and welcome   Dutch Princess to Marijuana Passion.  I am glad you are here.  I am with you, not all was great about the good ole days. I kinda like today.

Ziggy, what are you doing buying seeds? We might have had some you would like. Good luck on the taxes.

We have lots of snow this morning and my big boy poodles are having some fun. The humidity is 2 in my grow.. seriously and that is with a humidifier going. Now we put in a vaporizor and opened the window, as there is snow, isn't that humidity??? holy crap.


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 5, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I do believe My Good Friends has returned he use to work in the computer field
> designed VPN sites and algorithms crazy stuff for sure
> May invite them over for dinner soon
> Did I mentioned my friend looks a lot like Adam Antz
> Its uncanny




VPNs just change your location it isn't hard to create a program that does it, there's millions out there


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 5, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning, and welcome   Dutch Princess to Marijuana Passion.  I am glad you are here.  I am with you, not all was great about the good ole days. I kinda like today.
> 
> Ziggy, what are you doing buying seeds? We might have had some you would like. Good luck on the taxes.
> 
> We have lots of snow this morning and my big boy poodles are having some fun. The humidity is 2 in my grow.. seriously and that is with a humidifier going. Now we put in a vaporizor and opened the window, as there is snow, isn't that humidity??? holy crap.



I just don't see why others have to mock people who play video games.

I must have spent €15000 if not more over the years on consoles/games, I enjoy it and have the money to do so


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 5, 2019)

It makes me think the people who hate on gamers don't have the funds to do so themselves


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

?
Who's hating?
I don't have no problem with gamers. I used to game too.


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> ?
> Who's hating?
> I don't have no problem with gamers. I used to game too.



The user called Stiggy said this

"I really Think we grew up at the best time of life, Played in the streets, were able to buy everything with no fear of terrorists,
Had physical contact when we played our games (not PS4 on line LOL)
Whole new world, Stop The world and let me off"


"Had physical contact when we played our games (not PS4 on line LOL)"

That bit seems like hating on gamers to me.

I really don't understand it, if you don't like something why even talk about it???


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

Ohhh ok. Well, I really doubt STIGGY was actually hating on gamers. He was just remembering the old days before all the electronic games.  Keep in mind, most of us are a good bit older than you and our world didn't have all that.
Really tho, don't need to be "on guard". This thread doesn't put up with haters.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

Man what a mess
Just changed the oil on my car, oil everywhere LOL
But new filter on , new oil in and still runs no leaks
So far, a Good Day


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Ohhh ok. Well, I really doubt STIGGY was actually hating on gamers. He was just remembering the old days before all the electronic games.  Keep in mind, most of us are a good bit older than you and our world didn't have all that.
> Really tho, don't need to be "on guard". This thread doesn't put up with haters.


That's right I love Games too
Time and a place for everything
When I was laid up in hospital I played Doom and Myst all the time, Helped pass the time
If I could find a nice computer game that involved strategy
Stiggy would be all over it.
The Doctors said they believe the games helped my brain heal quicker
That's all I have to say about that


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 5, 2019)

Lol...  Did I hear someboy call me word?!?

Holy tornado, we got it good last night!  We had not only rain & wind but also, wind and rain!  New replacement cameras look watertight.  Yippie!  I'm ready for the zombie apocalypse, or rippers, whichever comes first!!!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Lol...  Did I hear someboy call me word?!?
> 
> Holy tornado, we got it good last night!  We had not only rain & wind but also, wind and rain!  New replacement cameras look watertight.  Yippie!  I'm ready for the zombie apocalypse, or rippers, whichever comes first!!!


Glad to hear you survive, to bad that zombie is about to eat your Brains
I was starting to think you did not Love us any longer


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 5, 2019)

Jezz, Wolfenstein (Gasing for Effect) was my life for about two years straight, night and day.  I was hooked.


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 5, 2019)

Now love is a strong word, with many implications including babies.  lol.

I'm still here.  I need to do my weed duties today.  I also need a water filter for the fridge, a spring return hinge for the garage door to the house, and a tank of propane gas, so I can burn down the grow area again.  Death to all insects!  lol


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Jezz, Wolfenstein (Gasing for Effect) was my life for about two years straight, night and day.  I was hooked.


Never could get into those 1st person shootem up games
But I have seen it , Much rather do the adventure find type games.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Now love is a strong word, with many implications including babies.  lol.
> 
> I'm still here.  I need to do my weed duties today.  I also need a water filter for the fridge, a spring return hinge for the garage door to the house, and a tank of propane gas, so I can burn down the grow area again.  Death to all insects!  lol


Just use ROUNDUP  . NO......................................................................
And I know ya still Love ya lil Stiggy wiggy


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

We went for a nice relaxing wolk today, took the dog along too.
While walking along the edge of the woods my dog all 130lbs took off after 2 deer with me behind attached to a 30ft lead
Man I thought i was going down, manage to get him under control finish walk and back home.
So anything exciting happen to anyone else today?


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2019)

DutchPrincess said:


> VPNs just change your location it isn't hard to create a program that does it, there's millions out there


No that is not what a VPN does. A Virtual Private Network provides privacy. To change your location is a proxy server.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

I get to go shell out 500 bucks for my truck repairs in a few.
That's exciting enuff for me.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I get to go shell out 500 bucks for my truck repairs in a few.
> That's exciting enuff for me.


I hope that was all for just an oil change
I joke Gloman


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Ohhh ok. Well, I really doubt STIGGY was actually hating on gamers. He was just remembering the old days before all the electronic games.  Keep in mind, most of us are a good bit older than you and our world didn't have all that.
> Really tho, don't need to be "on guard". This thread doesn't put up with haters.



Me thinks there's something rotten in Denmark.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC , welcome Dutch Princess, great day in Oz a lovely 30 deg cel , Had a few beers last night with some crew I was working with ,the subject come up about the moon landing - It surprised me that half were believers half were not - something I had never thought of , just took it for granted - Now Im not so sure that man walked on the moon in 1969 -the nay Sayers have a good argument they may have turned me -Have a great day


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Good morning OFC , welcome Dutch Princess, great day in Oz a lovely 30 deg cel , Had a few beers last night with some crew I was working with ,the subject come up about the moon landing - It surprised me that half were believers half were not - something I had never thought of , just took it for granted - Now Im not so sure that man walked on the moon in 1969 -the nay Sayers have a good argument they may have turned me -Have a great day


I never really believed it myself
But my brother in Law built the Lower half of the lander lead engineer on lower half


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

Ugh!
Burnt out fuel pump control modual.  $497.00
I guess its top ramen and potatoes for a while.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2019)

NESS, Happy Birthday Girlfriend!!!!!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Ugh!
> Burnt out fuel pump control modual.  $497.00
> I guess its top ramen and potatoes for a while.


Bi Job have to rop the tank unless pick up then they can cut a hole or remove the whole bed
That price with new pump is not that bad


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2019)

There was a Lunar Lander on display at the Franklin Institute in Philly. The Lander is real. As to landing on the Moon, that's another story. My FIL sent them Morse code with his call letters when they were reentering the Earth's atmosphere. While they had no way to respond, he did it anyway. They sent him a plaque in the mail that he contacted them successfully. They knew where he lived and who he was by his call letters.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

NESS
My your day be blesse with Joy​


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 5, 2019)

Youtube is a scary rabbit hole as far as the lunar landing goes. Never doubted it. Watched it live as a 4 year old. However, after hanging out with a bunch of really smart engineers for 5 years working a 12 hour night shift and listening to what they had researched, I am on the fence. The whole Van Allen belt thing being the only protection for humans from radiation and the mission being out of the belt is perplexing.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 5, 2019)

I helped make the mirrors for the Chandra X-ray telescope as a younger Fogey. I was one of 16 opticians. Actually saved the entire program one night with a no-look snag of a 40 lb piece of metal that would have smashed one of the 12 mirrors(only 8 wound up being used). One guy was trying to save time and dropped a piece of metrology tool in and my hand shot out reflexively and caught it inches before impact. I’d probably still be in jail for protocol violations. Now I wonder, is the telescope up there or was that a ruse...


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 5, 2019)

umbra said:


> There was a Lunar Lander on display at the Franklin Institute in Philly. The Lander is real. As to landing on the Moon, that's another story. My FIL sent them Morse code with his call letters when they were reentering the Earth's atmosphere. While they had no way to respond, he did it anyway. They sent him a plaque in the mail that he contacted them successfully. They knew where he lived and who he was by his call letters.



They're everywhere. Know everything. No one is safe


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I helped make the mirrors for the Chandra X-ray telescope as a younger Fogey. I was one of 16 opticians. Actually saved the entire program one night with a no-look snag of a 40 lb piece of metal that would have smashed one of the 12 mirrors(only 8 wound up being used). One guy was trying to save time and dropped a piece of metrology tool in and my hand shot out reflexively and caught it inches before impact. I’d probably still be in jail for protocol violations. Now I wonder, is the telescope up there or was that a ruse...


Pretty Neat
*Chandra X-ray Observatory*
Flagship-Class Space Observatory
The Chandra X-ray Observatory, previously known as the Advanced X-ray Astrophysics Facility, is a Flagship-class space observatory launched on STS-93 by NASA on July 23, 1999. Chandra is sensitive to X-ray sources 100 times fainter than any previous X-ray telescope, enabled by the high angular resolution of its mirrors.
.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey Happy Birthday Ness!
 21? lol
I been 21 3 times!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

As far as lunar landing goes, I agree about the van Allen belt. It's perplexing.  Cover ups all around. Who Really knows?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2019)

I heard they used  the solid waste during the missions as added radiation shield. ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2019)

When I was in college I ground and polished the mirrors for HeNe lasers at Metrologic Instruments when they were still doing student HeNe and holography kits. But when I was at Livermore I was a part of the Optical Damage Threshold Study for the damage to the thin film coatings on the optics for NOVA.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 5, 2019)

umbra said:


> When I was in college I ground and polished the mirrors for HeNe lasers at Metrologic Instruments when they were still doing student HeNe and holography kits. But when I was at Livermore I was a part of the Optical Damage Threshold Study for the damage to the thin film coatings on the optics for NOVA.



Thats impressive. Smart ol bugger


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)

GOOD MORNING My fine feathered friends
Hope we all have A Great Day


----------



## thegloman (Feb 6, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
How ya doin this morn STIGGY?
Freezing rain here last night.
Oh well, at least it isn't a 2" deep blanket this time.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)

The Stiggy has awakened
Well actually, I was woke by a Big sloppy wet nose on my face saying I have to go out LOL

AnyDay above Ground is a Good Day
Something like that LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning y'all.
> How ya doin this morn STIGGY?
> Freezing rain here last night.
> Oh well, at least it isn't a 2" deep blanket this time.


Gman
I feel Good ...................... Hope you are well
Having 3rd cup of Joe, weather is colder here too but not freezin like it was , I'll take it.
Not sure what my day will be , but I will get out and about in a few hrs and see what things may come .


----------



## thegloman (Feb 6, 2019)

My only 2 chores today will be take the trash out to the hard road for pick up and take my aunt to lunch.
After that........homeboy gonna see how much NS X BBSL it takes to make me drool. lol


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)

I limit my herb smoking to after 7pm myself, makes me tired and loopy LOL
I have been trying CBD vape carts ( full Spectrum) and they seem to work, help calm me down when and if anything works me up.
But not sure if it is just a placebo effect or not.
But I always nod out in the chair after a few draws of the vape.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 6, 2019)

good morning everyone


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 6, 2019)

Good Morning all


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good morning everyone


ZIGGY
My Sis, Waz up
Did you figure out the Taxes?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Good Morning all


Morning Mr Blues


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 6, 2019)

Helrow!  lol.


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 6, 2019)

I need coffee, food, and money!  Must buy the baseboards


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Feb 6, 2019)

hey stiggy ,,,yes the IRS god's were kind to me 1350 $,,that's enough for LEGOLAND and new LED'S for my big girls room,,,,life is good,,,,,not sure if I'm gonna buy two or three led's ,,,,,,got some figuring to do and a few ??? to ask ,,,,,maybe ill get wild and make an extra payment on my credit card ,,,man I'm getting old ,,,getting wild means making your cc payment on time


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)

zigggy said:


> hey stiggy ,,,yes the IRS god's were kind to me 1350 $,,that's enough for LEGOLAND and new LED'S for my big girls room,,,,life is good,,,,,not sure if I'm gonna buy two or three led's ,,,,,,got some figuring to do and a few ??? to ask ,,,,,maybe ill get wild and make an extra payment on my credit card ,,,man I'm getting old ,,,getting wild means making your cc payment on time


Winner winner EXCELLENT I was Hoping for ya.






Not getting Old
Just becoming more responsible ,
I try to pay them right away, otherwise the interest rates are killer


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC


Mr Umbra


----------



## ness (Feb 6, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> NESS, Happy Birthday Girlfriend!!!!!View attachment 251610


Good morning Rose, thank you for my BD card.  I had a relaxing day.  TJ cook supper for me.  Now, it another day.  Let's light one up. (pass pass)


----------



## ness (Feb 6, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> NESS
> My your day be blesse with Joy​


Stiggy, thank you for the Birthday cake.  You ready for a hit.  (pass pass)


----------



## ness (Feb 6, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Hey Happy Birthday Ness!
> 21? lol
> I been 21 3 times!


Thank you gloman, for the BD wish.  I had a wonderful day.  yep, 21.  Joint passing your way and to all.


----------



## ness (Feb 6, 2019)

Foggy out this morning going to the mid 70's.  Yard work is awaiting me.  More coffee and I'll be all set for this day. (bong hit)


----------



## thegloman (Feb 6, 2019)

Good news y'all!
Was able to get in touch with keef. He's still struggling a bit but doing better. Still alive and not in jail.


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2019)

Gman thanks


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 6, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good news y'all!
> Was able to get in touch with keef. He's still struggling a bit but doing better. Still alive and not in jail.



Thats really good news, thanks


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)

I found this interesting


----------



## Budlight (Feb 6, 2019)

Good afternoon everyone hope everyone’s doing all right these days just figured I’d pop in and say hello


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)

Budlight said:


> Good afternoon everyone hope everyone’s doing all right these days just figured I’d pop in and say hello


Hiya Bud
What it be?


----------



## ness (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you gloman, that nice to hear.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 6, 2019)

Happy Belated Birthday ness !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)

I see all the Regulars starting to roll in


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 6, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I see all the Regulars starting to roll in



Well, its good to be regular right ?


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello OFC

I hope everyone is doing well.

Ness 





Gloman, You made my day with your news about Keef.  I am glad to hear he is hanging in there. 

Dutch Princess: It is great that you have joined us!

The weather is crazy here.  It snowed yesterday and today it is sunny.




Snowing on my deck yesterday.  

Have an awesome evening OFC!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Well, its good to be regular right ?


Sure is
Great Bunch of Gardeners here


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 6, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Sure is
> Great Bunch of Gardeners here



Yea i mean,, at our age ........


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

Morning
Man I had a very strange night
I think I woke up not able to move or breath
I was frozen , I could not move
I heard of young new tokers getting frozen like this
Any Ideas?


----------



## ness (Feb 7, 2019)

Wake and Bake fellow farmers.   coffee cup is empty.  
Thank you earl and burn 1 for my BD wishes.  I sure had a wonderful day.
It's 53 right now and it might hit in the 80's.  Warm Feb.


----------



## ness (Feb 7, 2019)

Ge Stiggy, that must of been scary.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

ness said:


> Ge Stiggy, that must of been scary.


I was screaming but nothing would come out
It was scary as heck
Thank You


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 7, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Morning
> Man I had a very strange night
> I think I woke up not able to move or breath
> I was frozen , I could not move
> ...



Called Night Terrors. I used to have them when i was a small lad. Until about a month ago,  around the same time my sister got her diagonsis.
Its a horrible feeling. Absolutely paralyzed


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Morning
> Man I had a very strange night
> I think I woke up not able to move or breath
> I was frozen , I could not move
> ...



Alien abduction!
Joking.
Never heard of such caused by weed.  Anything's possible but I been smoking weed since 1968 and haven't heard of it.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Called Night Terrors. I used to have them when i was a small lad. Until about a month ago,  around the same time my sister got her diagonsis.
> Its a horrible feeling. Absolutely paralyzed


I forgot about them
Most likely when I think back now,
or sleep apnea beginning


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Alien abduction!
> Joking.
> Never heard of such caused by weed.  Anything's possible but I been smoking weed since 1968 and haven't heard of it.


No I used that as an example LOL
I have seen videos on the tube of new smokers over doing their 1st gav/bong hits and they have gotten frozen like that while awake LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

Go to 1:39 in video Funny
Real nice friends


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2019)

STIGGY I see you're serious. Sorry.
I'm sure it must have been frightening.
Glad you're ok now tho.

Bluegrasser
Do you think your night terrors were caused by or induced by the use of weed?
 I'm interested to see if this has happened to anybody else.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Go to 1:39 in video Funny
> Real nice friends


I can't play videos.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I can't play videos.


Link maybe


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2019)

Lol Thanks
No, its my phone. If I play vids I run out of data time too soon.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Lol Thanks
> No, its my phone. If I play vids I run out of data time too soon.


Got Ya
I was just reading they use MJ to help with night terrors as well as PTSD
I have both, just never had this happen before, I was asleep on my back and had a very dry mouth when I did get myself to move
I may have been asleep but not totally because I was telling my wife to wake me up because I could not move and she heard me tell her


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2019)

That sounds bad!
I HAVE heard of the N.T. and paralysis but not associated with weed.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 7, 2019)

hey folks, i see lots of new faces.   @Rosebud, here is a shot of Pennywise you sent me a while back.    she is quite the bushy lady. i bet she would be wonderful outside in proper sunlight and room to grow. 
second pic is sunshine daydream crossed to another strain, 
and the third is an auto to fill in the empty spaces.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

yarddog said:


> hey folks, i see lots of new faces.   @Rosebud, here is a shot of Pennywise you sent me a while back.    she is quite the bushy lady. i bet she would be wonderful outside in proper sunlight and room to grow.
> second pic is sunshine daydream crossed to another strain,
> and the third is an auto to fill in the empty spaces.


Nice to meet a fellow Dogg WOOF WOOF
Plants look Great


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 7, 2019)

thegloman said:


> STIGGY I see you're serious. Sorry.
> I'm sure it must have been frightening.
> Glad you're ok now tho.
> 
> ...



Absoluteky not connected to weed. I first had them when i was maybe 7 . I never have researched what causes them. I'm thinking some kind of emotional trauma.  My latest, a month ago was the first in many years.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

It's Great to see more and more people posting lately


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I had night terrors as a kid. Definitely not from weed. I always thought it was from the head trauma when my sister cracked my skull open. It was a bit like my synesthesia, I never said anything about it for fear I would be treated worse than I was for having epilepsy.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Absoluteky not connected to weed. I first had them when i was maybe 7 . I never have researched what causes them. I'm thinking some kind of emotional trauma.  My latest, a month ago was the first in many years.


You are most likely correct Blue
I have had some heavy real life issues going on lately,
Thanks Brother


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. I had night terrors as a kid. Definitely not from weed. I always thought it was from the head trauma when my sister cracked my skull open. It was a bit like my synesthesia, I never said anything about it for fear I would be treated worse than I was for having epilepsy.


You may have hit the nail on the head
Yrs ago I suffered a severe head trauma and i still have a frag in part of my brain
But never experienced this before
Maybe just last nights dinner too


----------



## zigggy (Feb 7, 2019)

good morning OFC ,,,off to a late start did not get out of work till 2am


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2019)

Yarddog in the house!!!!!! welcome home. Those plants look great. We did grow the pennywise outside and got a lot of medicine last summer. Bud is growing the garden this year and I bet Pennywise will be there. It is his favorite too. So nice to see you YD.  I got the pennywise tested and it is the real deal in that it is 1:1.

7 degrees in the hood this morning.  And it is the 7th and that means bud is 68 years old.  I sprang from the bed to make his coffee and sing to him, poor guy, lol  He requested chicken and real noodles for his dinner. Poor guy hasn't had gluten in ten years. So that will happen. 
We have 4 inches of snow. Bud did our driveway and then went and did the elderly lady across the street. LOL, she is our age. More snow coming, oh well at least it is February and won't last forever.
My grow humidity is 7 seriously. I have a humidifier and a vaporizer running.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

Good Morning
@Rosebud ,@zigggy
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 7, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> You are most likely correct Blue
> I have had some heavy real life issues going on lately,
> Thanks Brother



Probably what brings it on. I hadnt had any real knocks to the noggin when i was little so it must be an emotional response thing


----------



## yarddog (Feb 7, 2019)

i had reoccurring nightmares as a small child, no physical or mental trauma that i know of.    went away before i was 10 or so.   always the same couple dreams. i remember a lot of darkness in the dream, with anxiety and trouble breathing.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 7, 2019)

yarddog said:


> i had reoccurring nightmares as a small child, no physical or mental trauma that i know of.    went away before i was 10 or so.   always the same couple dreams. i remember a lot of darkness in the dream, with anxiety and trouble breathing.



Nightmares can be horrible but the NT are absolutely paralyzing.  The terror is so real it overcomes any rational thought. Try as hard as you can and you cannot move a muscle.  
Feel for Stig for sure


----------



## zigggy (Feb 7, 2019)

good morning rose,,,,what is chicken and real noodle soup ,,,ive had chicken noodle soup before ,,,but yours sounds much better ,,,I love soup ,,,split pee/ham,,clam chowder ,,,bean with bacon so many ,,,a big bowl of soup with a nice piece of buttered bread I call that a meal um um good ,,I love home made soup but I do open a can every how and again ,,,its just so easy


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC. In the 50's here and very wet.  I have an even dozen sprouts coming up in the new grow. 4 Colorado cookies 6 sugarface and a single BOC leftover from a previous grow. I also have one bagseed that was really good


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 7, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Good morning OFC. In the 50's here and very wet.  I have an even dozen sprouts coming up in the new grow. 4 Colorado cookies 6 sugarface and a single BOC leftover from a previous grow. I also have one bagseed that was really good



Question : i've heard the term "bagseed"  quite a bit. What exactly is bagseed ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Question : i've heard the term "bagseed"  quite a bit. What exactly is bagseed ?


Bag seed grow into Bag Trees





Bad seeds are from a bag of unknown weed that you find in it while cleaning
If the weed is Good the seeds should produce a similar herb if grown properly

Thouht this would have got more laughs


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 7, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Bag seed grow into Bag Trees
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol you dope !  Thanks for the explanation.  Bag Trees riiiight everybody knows Bag Trees come from transplants !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2019)

Rose
7RH? Seriously?  Aren't you in Washington?  You Must be fighting your furnace. 
I use 1 cold vaporizer now and my RH is steady 60-65RH.
I never saw humidity that low even in Az.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 7, 2019)

but should be watched closely during the first flower run to be sure it does not hermie or throw nanners.  the bagseed either comes from accidental pollination, or a plant in the growers room, or field threw nanners or flat out hermied producing pollen, then the hermie trait could be passed to the bagseed plant.   
i have a bagseed plant growing now, beautiful girl, she is from a grower friend that gave me some weed to get through my dry spell while i fought mites.    bunch of lower buds, found a seed in it and poof, a female was born!!  she is going into flower next run


----------



## zigggy (Feb 7, 2019)

who let the dogs out


----------



## yarddog (Feb 7, 2019)

this is for the old cats in here.
a guy came in today to show off his rig he just finished.    the body, and front of the chassis is a 1955 Diamond T, with a mid 80's V8 Cummins engine, rear chassis is a mid 70's International garbage compactor chassis.   didnt ask about the J Deere, but was an early two cyl model from the looks.  the truck was bought new in my local area by a produce vender in the now gone downtown farmers market..    that old guy is mighty proud of his rig..


----------



## yarddog (Feb 7, 2019)

zigggy said:


> who let the dogs out


there is a doggy door around back, if you missed it.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2019)

YD, he should be very proud of that big truck, quite a grill, what's he planning on doing with that thing? Very cool and very red, gotta love that.

Ziggy, Bud' chicken and noodles goes like this, get a chicken and simmer it, take the meat off the bones.  Buy those really thick homemade noodles. I know buy and homemade, but they are just like homemade noodles and I suck at making them. Anyway,  mushrooms, sauce it is kinda like a casserole.  It is very good.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 7, 2019)

@Rosebud, we had to put our big boy down late last year.  he started having uncontrolled bleeding, feet swelling. no energy.. vet said it was an anemic issue, and we could throw money at him, and maybe he would live another 6 months or so. 
he was six, and peaked at 187 pounds, weighed 178 the day we put him down.
let me tell you, i cried so hard on the way to my dads to bury him, i had a hard time seeing the road at times.  he was a dang fine dog, and will go down as one of the best..   we added his collar to the box of collars from friends long gone, and placed him near the other dogs buried over the years.  even with the help of an auger(12 inch drill bit for digging post holes) it took me and pops 2 hours to dig the hole.
We added another dog before Boonie died, a stray pitbull. we named him Brodie, from the movie Jaws.   poor boy is super sweet, and was so starved, he was skin and bone, hair was dull, falling out in places.  he has filled out nicely, and is so happy to have a place to call home.
we got another puppy for inside the house to help ease the pain of Boone passing, a Doberman. named him Sarge.  he is a fuzzhead, so goofy. very smart though....

you can see brodie in one of the pics with the other dogs, right after he showed up.. so skinny.  dont have a good one of sarge on this pc. here is sarge and luna.  they are best friends now..


----------



## yarddog (Feb 7, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> YD, he should be very proud of that big truck, quite a grill, what's he planning on doing with that thing? Very cool and very red, gotta love that.
> 
> Ziggy, Bud' chicken and noodles goes like this, get a chicken and simmer it, take the meat off the bones.  Buy those really thick homemade noodles. I know buy and homemade, but they are just like homemade noodles and I suck at making them. Anyway,  mushrooms, sauce it is kinda like a casserole.  It is very good.


he is jsut going to drive it to tractor and truck shows, local.   he is an older guy, mid to late 60's and i think he enjoyed building it more than driving it.  us gearheads relax by tinkering on projects


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 7, 2019)

yarddog said:


> he is jsut going to drive it to tractor and truck shows, local.   he is an older guy, mid to late 60's and i think he enjoyed building it more than driving it.  us gearheads relax by tinkering on projects



Big red shiney truck -- all the dawgs gonna be chasin it!


----------



## mrcane (Feb 7, 2019)

Morning OFC snow in the forecast for the near future...having new tires put on as we speak. Nice truck there YD !!
Hope that you all have a wonderful day
Keef good to see you Bro....


----------



## ness (Feb 7, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Bag seed grow into Bag Trees
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## ness (Feb 7, 2019)

afternoon YD, that is a nice looking truck  Did the yard work early this am.  I might have a nap attack, some time today.  Have a good day, OF's.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

Hey OFC !-- Rumours that I was dead or in jail turned out not to be true -- I ain't reading everything got posted while I was out either-Ya'll talk way too much !--
- I got a fist full of screws and plates holding my face together -- A traumatic Brain Injury -- PTSD -- 3 bulged disc in my neck and just got divorced -- I got a right to get flaky once in awhile -- I'm at a standstill on the house waiting on some paint and stuff !-- Not having a grow ain't working for me !-- I need to get some this stuff out the house and get some seed wet then come back and finish getting good the house ready for the market -- I didn't realize how much of a mental crutch a grow is for me !-- I don't like being at a standstill like this -- I'm ready to get back to it !-- Get my Harem reestablished and cull some these things -- I plan to start with my Indica "Hammers" -- 4 seed of each cross or variety -Maybe 5 kinds - 2 weeks later come back with my ladies of color -- Then high CBD 2 weeks after that -- Then some hybrids -- I plan to thin about 3 dozen crosses and varieties down to the best dozen girls or less -- Just trying to figure out how to do it the most efficient way -- Once I got my girls we know I clone myass off -- Texas need to shake one those bills out committee I got Texas MMJ locked and loaded !-- I'll try not to be gone so long but it's not like I can snap my fingers and all is well-- I need to be growing again to get my mind stable !
In the mean time I'll be clawing my way back from the edge best I can !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2019)

Keef said:


> Hey OFC !-- Rumours that I was dead or in jail turned out not to be true -- I ain't reading everything got posted while I was out either-Ya'll talk way too much !--
> - I got a fist full of screws and plates holding my face together -- A traumatic Brain Injury -- PTSD -- 3 bulged disc in my neck and just got divorced -- I got a right to get flaky once in awhile -- I'm at a standstill on the house waiting on some paint and stuff !-- Not having a grow ain't working for me !-- I need to get some this stuff out the house and get some seed wet then come back and finish getting good the house ready for the market -- I didn't realize how much of a mental crutch a grow is for me !-- I don't like being at a standstill like this -- I'm ready to get back to it !-- Get my Harem reestablished and cull some these things -- I plan to start with my Indica "Hammers" -- 4 seed of each cross or variety -Maybe 5 kinds - 2 weeks later come back with my ladies of color -- Then high CBD 2 weeks after that -- Then some hybrids -- I plan to thin about 3 dozen crosses and varieties down to the best dozen girls or less -- Just trying to figure out how to do it the most efficient way -- Once I got my girls we know I clone myass off -- Texas need to shake one those bills out committee I got Texas MMJ locked and loaded !-- I'll try not to be gone so long but it's not like I can snap my fingers and all is well-- I need to be growing again to get my mind stable !
> In the mean time I'll be clawing my way back from the edge best I can !


Dang good to see ya bro!


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 7, 2019)

Welcome back Keefe ,  you been missed brother !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2019)

Holy Crap it is good to see you Keef, I missed you stupid. No you aren't stupid, the way i missed you was. who knew??? LOL, we need you around here, our fearless leader. Thanks for returning.
Yes Gloman, 7 humidity now with two machines running. It is COLD and more snow on the way.  I guess i need a bigger vaporizer.

YD, i am so sorry you lost Luna, what a gorgeous dog how old was she?  Your pups look happy as always. It sucks losing them.  Nice to see your doggies.


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2019)

Keef, keep on trucking. I played hooky today. So much to do around here and work is hectic. Not getting enough done here. Going to finish transplanting so I can flip them. Bunch of clones are rooted and they need somewhere to go. Grass is almost 12" and it is wet. Going to rain again next 5 or so days. I couldn't cut it with the lawnmower, used a weed wacker to bring the height down some after work last night, but didn't get close to finishing. No rain today, so it is today or after the next dry day.
Started the day with hearing the toilet in my son's bathroom running constantly. You already know how this going … I adjusted the float and it snapped off in my hand. While looking at the inside of tank, I see the flush vale and fill tube are past any usefulness, so time to replace the whole thing. Go to HD and get the stuff I need. Had to pull the tank, put in new rubber seals and put tank back together. I was tightening up the tank bolts when I heard it pop. Cracked the tank flange. I managed to get everything back together and tested it for leaks, lol. It works, no leaks. I am beat.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

Rose there's times I don't need to be around people -- Sunshine just came out again the beach -- mid seventies today- water temp 65  -- Cold front coming in tonight drop it into the 40s -- 
I see some new people -- Welcome STIGGY  -- and is that YardDog ?-- 
Has the weather sucked everywhere lately or just around here ? -- Been mostly chilly and rainy for seems like a month ! -- 
Nick -I got U covered on that blueberry/chocolate cross soon as I get out this funk -- I have it with the parents reversed -- With the BOC male and a female GDP-X BPU -- 
I got about a 5 cc syringe full of seed -- I don't know what will come from the cross but there will be something nice I just gotta find it --


----------



## zigggy (Feb 7, 2019)

really good to see ya man ,,,,as bluegrasser said you have been missed


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2019)

Glad to see ya still fighting the good fight Keef.  I knew you'd be back.  I couldn't take it myself so I had to start some seeds. I sympathize with ya Rose.  My new grow room is running at 20-25% .  I have a InkBird  controller with a humidifier (and a de-humidifier) but it only raises he humidity to about 50% or at least it did that in my old grow room.  A baby vaporizer helps when it gets bad you can point it towards the grow so it kinda mists the plants.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

I hate plumbing Umbra !-- What U described seems to be the way things work for me !-- My little brother is a plumber-- I think it is more complicated but he say U only need to know 3 things to be a plumber --  **** run downhill -- Pay day is on Friday -- and the boss is a SOB !


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

Ya'll making me feel good to be back !-- Thanks !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 7, 2019)

Good morning there ofc...hi keef, good to hear from you, we missed you round here...Yesterday I chopped a Black D.O.G. girl, she’s hanging in the dryer now...Some blackberry indica for a night cap...we’ll give’r a try after she cures a bit...now all that’s left in the grow is some BlueberryxValentine....it seems to be taking its sweet time maturing...well that’s ok I got the time...I’m going to rebuild my grow space after this harvest...I have very little grow space but I realised that I could add some height and a little more width...these girls I got in there now are under a scrog and I’ve tucked them as much as I can and they are still right up to the lights...So i’m going taller and a little wider. My trouble and I wish I could send some to Rose, is my humidity is too high and I lost some bud to rot...I have a resevoir under my grow that catches the runoff and I think I need to isolate that a little better as the air inlet for the box is coming right from where that res is located...
Sitting here watching our little girl shih tzu Jozi running circles around the kitchen and living room...old Bucky used to do that, usually chasing or being chased by a cat...


----------



## yarddog (Feb 7, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Holy Crap it is good to see you Keef, I missed you stupid. No you aren't stupid, the way i missed you was. who knew??? LOL, we need you around here, our fearless leader. Thanks for returning.
> Yes Gloman, 7 humidity now with two machines running. It is COLD and more snow on the way.  I guess i need a bigger vaporizer.
> 
> YD, i am so sorry you lost Luna, what a gorgeous dog how old was she?  Your pups look happy as always. It sucks losing them.  Nice to see your doggies.


Luna is still with us, she is three now and starting to get a little fat to her belly.  lol   all the scraps are finally catching up to her.   Boonie was the black and white great dane that died.  
its ok, i blame it on the weed, getting you mixed up.  haha and that cold cannot be helping any.    i get cold just thinking about it.  it is 77 and still climbing here.   beautiful day, i should be in the kayak, but instead am turning wrenches.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2019)

[QUOTE="
Sitting here watching our little girl shih tzu Jozi running circles around the kitchen and living room...old Bucky used to do that, usually chasing or being chased by a cat...[/QUOTE]
Ahhh the Zoomies! that's a Shih-Tzu speciality.  Harley hasjust turned 9 and he's getting fat so he doesn't zoomie any more but he used to.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

D.D. took my Shih-Tzu girls and left me with these junk yard rescue dogs !--
I need to find someone to drink some of this wine -- All my gallon long term storage jugs are full -- Got some fine Fruit Cocktail Champagne -- Got to be carefully opening it -- made from Libby's fruit cocktail in heavy syrup -- and I think I got the peach wine dialed in -- My fermenters are all empty but I got no place to store anymore ! -- I'm have to build me a little still like Gloman got !-- I needs to know what a Golden Teacher riding a Green Dragon do ?-- Maybe a one ounce dose ?-- Scary !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2019)

Umbra,  sounds like you plumb like I do! Good luck


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2019)

Dragon Pi**
Grind 60g. dried Golden Teachers
Add to 32oz ever clear or high proof vodka.
Let soak over night.
Strain and filter alcohol till not cloudy.
Reduce volume to 20oz.
Add 10g. RSO.
Mix well. Let sit several days.
Then:
You have a kick ash bottle of dragon piss.
1 shot =1 oz. = 1 full dose.
Mix into any preferred drink and hold on.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2019)

Keef
I tasted my peach wine again and dang if it ain't changing again. It was tastey at first then went bad I thought.  I guess aging it really does have a lot to do with it.  I liked the blueberry still young.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 7, 2019)

Sampling my latest homebrew, a little Citra IPA, tasty if I say so me own self...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Sampling my latest homebrew, a little Citra IPA, tasty if I say so me own self...
> View attachment 251637


Nice
Can I get a pull
I use to make a mean Belgium Abbey and a Sweet Honey nut brown ale
I should pull my equipment out and do a batch


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 7, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Nice
> Can I get a pull
> I use to make a mean Belgium Abbey and a Sweet Honey nut brown ale
> I should pull my equipment out and do a batch


Love that Honey Ale !


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

RE - I'm get U and Umbra to set me up with a beer making rig when I get set back up -- I don't drink but when U need some help a cold keg will sometimes get U that help !
Gloman that wine is tricky my peach is changing too but it's not bad --it just desert dry -- need some sugar -- Sooner or later the ethanol concentration gonna kill the yeast --I'm close --- Just tasting it I say it got to be close to 40 % !-- I'm getting it down -- Make a 5 gallon bucket of wine freeze it off to about 2 gallons -- Rack it a few times and U end up with a gallon of finished liquor !-- I don't have a vacuum pump for filtering so January lose some everything I rack it -- It usually works out OK !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

Keef said:


> Rose there's times I don't need to be around people -- Sunshine just came out again the beach -- mid seventies today- water temp 65  -- Cold front coming in tonight drop it into the 40s --
> I see some new people -- Welcome STIGGY  -- and is that YardDog ?--
> Has the weather sucked everywhere lately or just around here ? -- Been mostly chilly and rainy for seems like a month ! --
> Nick -I got U covered on that blueberry/chocolate cross soon as I get out this funk -- I have it with the parents reversed -- With the BOC male and a female GDP-X BPU --
> I got about a 5 cc syringe full of seed -- I don't know what will come from the cross but there will be something nice I just gotta find it --


Thanks Much Brother
I am Happy to finally meet you


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 7, 2019)

Fermenting beer does not like light but if you covered your fermentation vessel and kept your grow at around 68 deg f, you would be adding some carbon dioxide for your plants...


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

Need more gallon jugs and air locks !-- Gallon of Cherry - Gallon of fruit cocktail  Gallon -- Peach -- 2 gallons of blueberry !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Fermenting beer does not like light but if you covered your fermentation vessel and kept your grow at around 68 deg f, you would be adding some carbon dioxide for your plants...


You could use a hose fermenting air lock and leave the bottles outside tent and run just the hose inside tent into a water filled open jar
You stick the hose coming from fermenting bottle into the open bottle of water .
CO2 will escape down hose and up through the water , but no air back in


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

I brew in the grow room in sealed 5 gallon buckets vented thru an airlock - I tell myself I'm adding CO2 but who knows how much ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

I use to use SS 15.5 Gal Beer Kegs when I fermented wine


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

Anyone ever get fresh pressed juice shipped from Cali in 5 gallon buckets and use it to make wine
The wine comes out like 25 dollar a bottle wine does , but cost 2 dollars a bottle in the end


----------



## yarddog (Feb 7, 2019)

my dad loves to make wine. grows a lot of his own fruit as well.   ph plays a major factor in taste. i am trying to get him to start checking the ph on his wine, and fine tune it.  he prefers to adjust based on "gut instincts". lol
when he talks about his wine making, he is so excited. i can tell he loves it, likely as much as i do growing.   he does not know i grow, and wont for a good while.   not sure he would approve, plus the house i am in is legally his house so i figured it best he not actually know, worst case scenario you know..


----------



## yarddog (Feb 7, 2019)

yo keef. been a minute since i seen you.     weather has been great here, 79 right now and i am itching to take the kayak out tomorrow and skip work


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

One of my homemade fermenters


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 7, 2019)

Afternoon OFC


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Afternoon OFC


Darn nice to meet you


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 7, 2019)

nice to see and meet missing members of a great place


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

EDS - Welcome to MP and the OFC -- A group that already knows each other ?-- That works !-- It says Earl's Dark Science Experiments -- I walk on the dark side on occasion-- U ever heard of Tetraploid Marijuana ?-- Genetically doubled weed ?- There's probably over 15,000 known weed varieties and only a handful of Tetraploids--Like U.B.C. Chemo-- if it still exist !-- Give it a look ? -- Might be right up your alley -- Better yet -- Billy Buds seed and clones up in Canada -- He's crazy ashell and his numbers are wrong but his science is spot on !-- Frankenweed!


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome Keef ! ... now I'll have to read up on Tetraploids and check out Billy Buds seeds ... well, I just call it dark science for kicks and grins...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

Never heard of them either


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

*Definition*
Chances are, you look like one or both of your biological parents. This is because you inherited half of your chromosomes from your mother and half from your father. *Chromosomes* are bundles of DNA, each containing genes that code for your physical, behavioral, and functional traits and characteristics. Organisms that are *tetraploid* have four times the regular number of chromosomes.

Different species of organisms have different numbers of chromosomes, and the *gametes* of sexually-reproducing organisms, or sex cells like eggs and sperm, each contain half of the total number. This is so that when gametes come together during fertilization, the offspring gets a complete set. A cell containing half the number of total possible chromosomes, like gametes, is said to be haploid (n), while a cell containing the full number is diploid (2n).


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

So the theory is Larger flowers?


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

When a cell is dividing the DNA unwrap and each half moves to opposite ends of the cell and replicates itself -- It's the same tech used to make seedless watermelons -- Big ass strawberries and other fruit -- In seedless watermelons a Tetraploid watermelon plant is bred to a normal watermelon -- The seed from those watermelons are triploid and can't be fertilized by anything in nature so no seed only those seed nubs !


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

The theory is doubled THC content with new and different combinations of terepenes and cannabinoids -- The place where new medicine lives !--


----------



## ness (Feb 7, 2019)

Evening OFC.  Keef it's good to hear from ya.  I think it almost hit 80 today.  I sure hope winter isn't gone.  I'm going to painting the grow room flat white.  Getting ready for another run.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

Hey Ness !-- What U got lined up to grow this time ?-- Did that Sangarara Reserve-x- 91 Dragons -x- (Mazar-i-Sharif-x- BBSL)-- Do U right ?-I'm proud of that one !--That's a hash plant !--- U can't go wrong with any of those BBSL crosses -- That Snow Lotus is dominate and most have that similar kush/ hash terp profile but they'll jack U up !-- I got a mess to figure out with about a dozen blueberry crosses -- That was too many !- In the future I'm do like Umbra and use 3-4 females with a male !-- I probably got my blueberry in (GDP-x- BPU)-x- (BPU- x- B.B.)-- stacked blueberries -- I even got King Louie 13th with a BBSL dad and with a B.B. dad that haven't been grown yet !-- I may wait on most those blueberry crosses -- But there probably be something nice among them ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2019)

Keef, you weren't here when i got all my stuff tested. The cbd crew lied to me and the owners of valentine didn't pass on what they thought. So, really only the Franks Gift and Penny wise are true high cbd. You didn't even get any of those did you.... oh well. I am not erasing all that.  The texas doc is having trouble with my too high of thc... so a nice new person sent me half hemp seeds that i will grow and test and hopefully get to that lower 3-4 % thc...
I know i told ya, but it is so good to have you back.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

I don't care what the test said Rose that CBD Crew's Indica was a noticeable difference in my cannacaps -- I might have some penny wise-- I did have some I'll look ?-- For only $480 and 6 Saturdays --a college in Houston will give me a paper saying I can grow hemp !-- Do they realize that market will crash when Texas changes it law ?-- Don't tell Texas but the Dank is already here !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 7, 2019)

@Rosebud  where do you get cannabis/hemp tested  and is is expensive ?
Nice ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

Wind is howling outside -- It's raining sideways !-- The little bud thief thinks that if he barks loud enough and long enough the wind will quit blowing so hard -- I think me and him gonna need another dose of caps -- He's a little bastid !-- Be a stoned little bastid in awhile ! -- U know I just realized I'm still working on my morning pipe -- U take them caps U forget to smoke !--


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2019)

Earl, it is 50.00 a test and that is why i didn't do it for all these years. I had to go out of town. I just googled my zip code with cannabis testing. I just had the potency tested not any molds or anything, that is 50 bucks as well as insects. I had to get the tincture tested for a doctor. I really learned a lot and will do that with any medicine i make.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 7, 2019)

Stoopid question :  what exactly is a tincture ?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2019)

No stupid questions bluegrasser. Tinctures are pot with a carrier oil or booze. We use MCT (medium chain triglycerides) coconut oil. I have a magic butter  machine, but before i had that, i cooked on top of the stove.  It helps people that don't smoke but need pain management etc. They put a few drops under the tongue or some take whole dropper fulls, it helps with sleep and other wonderful things.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

I cut out the middle man on edibles -- No extraction needed I got a perfectly good extractor in my belly -- Pack empty gel caps with decarbed weed and chase with a spoon of coconut oil and done !-- I don't smoke that much anymore -- I take the caps I forget about the pipe - but I still keep it close !--
Blue -- Like Rose said there ain't no stupid questions but A strong tincture will make U stupid -- Look at me ?-- I can make tincture all sorts of ways -- Don't take long in the microwave-- I put decarbed weed in a dish and cover it with coconut oil -- bring it to a boil while watching thru microwave door -- stir and repeat -- filter the oil thru a coffee filter -A lemon juicer will help mash all the oil out-- Put the oil back in the dish with more weed adding only the oil needed to cover the weed -- Bring it to a boil again like the 1st round -- U could do it with a 3rd batch of weed but that should be a fine tincture-- Problem is -- U get oil on your fingers so U lick it off -- Then there's the spoon ?- Then comes the sitting on the floor wiping the bowl out with a finger and licking it off -- I do not recommend making tincture like this it gets U way too high just making it -- I got tincture in my hair -- Then itched my eye and thought I was having a religious experience--Like fire so I had some oil for the pain after  I crawled to the sink fast as I could trying to wash it out !-- Oil and water don't mix and do not wash your eye out with dawn dish soap !-- Just saying !
To me making tincture is a way too traumatic experience -- I stick to my caps !


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2019)

So Rose learned she's been decarbing wrong, based on the testing. You missed that one.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 7, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> No stupid questions bluegrasser. Tinctures are pot with a carrier oil or booze. We use MCT (medium chain triglycerides) coconut oil. I have a magic butter  machine, but before i had that, i cooked on top of the stove.  It helps people that don't smoke but need pain management etc. They put a few drops under the tongue or some take whole dropper fulls, it helps with sleep and other wonderful things.



Thank you, so i.need to learn how to make oil, decarb and make tinctures. . After learning how to grow decent bud. I could be here a looooong time.
I appreciate the education, thanks !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 7, 2019)

umbra said:


> So Rose learned she's been decarbing wrong, based on the testing. You missed that one.



Oh oh


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

I might be a wee bit high ?-- I want one those Big THC crystals like that picture Umbra posted that time -- I got this urge to decarb a crystal like that -- Get a mirror and razor blade out ... lines ?-- Nevermind that would probably be against the law ?--
 Anyone got a dollar bill or a straw ?
Probably need some DMSO -- So chop up the crystal and stir in a tiny bit of DMSO-- Wonder if U could redry it after the DMSO ?
Excuse me !-- I need a moment !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 7, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Earl, it is 50.00 a test and that is why i didn't do it for all these years. I had to go out of town. I just googled my zip code with cannabis testing. I just had the potency tested not any molds or anything, that is 50 bucks as well as insects. I had to get the tincture tested for a doctor. I really learned a lot and will do that with any medicine i make.


Thank You Rose... I have never had a reason to have my personal grow tested


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 7, 2019)

Well it's 10pm 
Oil kickin in
Time to let this old day end

Nite all OFs


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

Don't make it any harder than it is Blue -- The goodies in weed will dissolve in oil or alcohol -- Put weed and alcohol in a jar and shake a few seconds -- strain - The THC and CBD will be in the oil of alcohol now -- RSO -- Rick Simpson Oil is made by doing an alcohol extract as described then when U Evaporate the alcohol off U left with the concentrated goodies out the weed -- Any time U gonna eat weed it needs to be decarbed-- That turns the THC and CBD that are in an acid form in the plant into the active THC your body can obsorb --


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

It is getting late (8:30) -- I need to tell ya'll something I was just reminded of -- I would prefer others learn from my mistakes so they don't have to repeat them -- When U get too high U forget attention to details that can be important -- A couple years ago I was lit up like usual and took my cast net over to the pier with the intention of catching some seafood for supper -- 1st cast was perfect except I forgot to loop the rope around my wrist -- Bye-bye cast net !--  and seafood for supper ! -- I just hung my head picked up my bucket and came home for a sandwich !-- Had to buy me a new cast net !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2019)

Keef, yer s'posed to ketch bait with a cast net! And yer s'posed to hang on!


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

Nick -- I was just going to get supper !-- That ain't real fishing -- 1st time I felt guilty -- cast the net out for bait and pulled back half dozen nice  speckled trout and half pound of shrimp -- Had to ask myself why did I bring that pole ?-- Cause in case the game warden comes by Other Keef ! -- 
I'm just getting bait !--
 I got to go ! --

 I got some fishing poles I just don't use them anymore --


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 7, 2019)

Got to run oldies say hello to Abe for me when he's on.

Ciao.


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 7, 2019)

I love my bong. It makes the hits smoother and some have percs for better air flow and ice pinches for cool hits. Mine has an ice pinch, I never use the ice pinch but my brother does.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2019)

Princess a little high ?-- I got high once ?-- Girl friend U hang out with us we'll teach U to grow the Dank and if it can be done with or to weed someone up in here knows about it -- If U really want to get toasted we can teach U about Rosen Press Oil-- Shatter for your fancy pipe and all !
There's a lot of satisfaction knowing U took some Dank from seed to the pipe !-- Weed is not addictive but growing it is !


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 7, 2019)

Keef said:


> Princess a little high ?-- I got high once ?-- Girl friend U hang out with us we'll teach U to grow the Dank and if it can be done with or to weed someone up in here knows about it -- If U really want to get toasted we can teach U about Rosen Press Oil-- Shatter for your fancy pipe and all !
> There's a lot of satisfaction knowing U took some Dank from seed to the pipe !-- Weed is not addictive but growing it is !




I have been smoking yes hehe


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> Don't make it any harder than it is Blue -- The goodies in weed will dissolve in oil or alcohol -- Put weed and alcohol in a jar and shake a few seconds -- strain - The THC and CBD will be in the oil of alcohol now -- RSO -- Rick Simpson Oil is made by doing an alcohol extract as described then when U Evaporate the alcohol off U left with the concentrated goodies out the weed -- Any time U gonna eat weed it needs to be decarbed-- That turns the THC and CBD that are in an acid form in the plant into the active THC your body can obsorb --



Thanks for the explantion Keefe, im, beginning to think i might get a handle on all this stuff


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Cold 8*F. This morn.  My patience is wearing thin and cabin fever is getting its freaky head up.  Think I need a road trip!


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 8, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning yall!
> Cold 8*F. This morn.  My patience is wearing thin and cabin fever is getting its freaky head up.  Think I need a road trip!



Me too Gman but everything here is ice-coated this morn. Like glass. Head to the woods i guess


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2019)

Gday Gman- BGrasser end of day here hope you have a great day - great to see you back Keef    - Have had to give up the drink for a while ( crook)been 7 days now after not having a day without a few beers for last 30 years , the withdrawal s have been horrible didn't realize I was so dependent on it Must be alcoholic after all ,  dam it wife was right again . cant smoke weed either thank god for cookies - Hope all you OF have a good one


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday Gman- BGrasser end of day here hope you have a great day - great to see you back Keef    - Have had to give up the drink for a while ( crook)been 7 days now after not having a day without a few beers for last 30 years , the withdrawal s have been horrible didn't realize I was so dependent on it Must be alcoholic after all ,  dam it wife was right again . cant smoke weed either thank god for cookies - Hope all you OF have a good one


QB
Just gad a close Family member go throug the same
Drank almost everyday (only Lite Beers) went few a few a day to almost 18 a day , would not cut back
one morning they ending up in hospital thought it was a heart attack. turns out to have been alcohol withdrawal.
They have not had a drink in 2 months after spending a few days in Hopital supervised Detox, it was bad.
Be careful , can I inquire how much you are consuming daily?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2019)

Seems so innocent for a while but like everything else we build tolerance and increase consumption. Next thing ya know you have a life habit going.
If its good, why does it have to be bad?
I guess that question falls in next to "what is the meaning of life". lol


----------



## yarddog (Feb 8, 2019)

morning gang.  i like to pack my bong with crushed ice, our ice machine at work has that flaky, crushed ice like the ball parks used to have. 
65 this am, with a high of 65.    the three days of summer are over, and yarddog is sad.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Seems so innocent for a while but like everything else we build tolerance and increase consumption. Next thing ya know you have a life habit going.
> If its good, why does it have to be bad?
> I guess that question falls in next to "what is the meaning of life". lol


Sad part
The only vice so they could let loose and relieve some tension,
I knw if they go back a only a few it will most likely lead to a dwonward spiral again
I seen it time and time again with others
I quit drinking when I was having blackouts and returned to my old frimd MJ
Best move I made, MJ .doe not work for my FM , I have tried different treatments to help them.
I think it is more due to a closed mind and not the M working.
I find the buzz from booze to be greatly differ from MJ high.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

yarddog said:


> morning gang.  i like to pack my bong with crushed ice, our ice machine at work has that flaky, crushed ice like the ball parks used to have.
> 65 this am, with a high of 65.    the three days of summer are over, and yarddog is sad.


Mrning Doo


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey Guys an gals


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2019)

I like it!
Rotflmao!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Oh Yes The Ladies Too


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> QB
> Just gad a close Family member go throug the same
> Drank almost everyday (only Lite Beers) went few a few a day to almost 18 a day , would not cut back
> one morning they ending up in hospital thought it was a heart attack. turns out to have been alcohol withdrawal.
> ...


At least 12 beers a day after work  and a few whisky's as a night cap   didn't seem like much have always worked hard and played hard - Always thought I could go without if I wanted to, not as easy as I thought  - to many birthdays doesn't help LoL


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I like it!
> Rotflmao!


A Good Avatar


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> At least 12 beers a day after work  and a few whisky's as a night cap   didn't seem like much have always worked hard and played hard - Always thought I could go without if I wanted to, not as easy as I thought  - to many birthdays doesn't help LoL


I saw whe my neighbor had to go into hospital for surgery and they gave him 3 beers a day due to the fact he drank so much
It would have taken to long to detox in time to fix him with the surgery


----------



## zigggy (Feb 8, 2019)

morning OFC


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 8, 2019)

Morning Zig


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> At least 12 beers a day after work  and a few whisky's as a night cap   didn't seem like much have always worked hard and played hard - Always thought I could go without if I wanted to, not as easy as I thought  - to many birthdays doesn't help LoL


Just be very careful
You can actually go into dangerous seizures if not done with medical supervision
Alcohol is the largest drug consumed out there


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

zigggy said:


> morning OFC


ZIGGGY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

QB
Basically they administered Xanax every few hrs to control the withdrawals only took 2 days


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

But after Drinking all their life and stop drinking in 2 days or lil more WOW
I said Great Job to them, I am very close so I know no drinking has taking place since , I thought it would .


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks Much Gloman
You know
Never knew you were in the pest control too


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Morning OFC  -- Cold -- wet - windy and nasty at the beach -
I was a morphine junkie for most of a decade so I got a PHD in withdrawals -- I can't do that again withdrawals almost killed me !-- Now it's the cannacaps 3 times a day -- U got to get on a regular oral dose to get the full benefit of weed !-- It has a cumulative effect -- U got to build your thc/cbd levels up and  keep them up -- It can be an effective FM treatment -- If U grow weed U got no excuse for not being on a regular oral dose !-- 
Let's do this day !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2019)

Pest control?
Actually I Did do pest control out in Az.
Scorpians were my specialty. Them buggers are hard to kill but I'm a deadly S.O.B. lol


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC  -- Cold -- wet - windy and nasty at the beach -
> I was a morphine junkie for most of a decade so I got a PHD in withdrawals -- I can't do that again withdrawals almost killed me !-- Now it's the cannacaps 3 times a day -- U got to get on a regular oral dose to get the full benefit of weed !-- It has a cumulative effect -- U got to build your thc/cbd levels up and  keep them up -- It can be an effective FM treatment -- If U grow weed U got no excuse for not being on a regular oral dose !--
> Let's do this day !


I agree 100%
GRATS on Beating the Dragon off your back


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Pest control?
> Actually I Did do pest control out in Az.
> Scorpians were my specialty. Them buggers are hard to kill but I'm a deadly S.O.B. lol


I had a feeling LOL
It's them little ones that will hurt you the most
I was stung as a child and became ScorpianMan


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Xanax bars ?-- Been there done that !- The docs would give me just about anything I wanted and I knew all the best stuff by name -- 
 I was a binge drinker -- Not everyday but when I did I was looking for the bottom of the bottle !-- I still have to taste my wine but I never sit down and have a glass !-- I just like making it !


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Just be very careful
> You can actually go into dangerous seizures if not done with medical supervision
> Alcohol is the largest drug consumed out there


Actually, that would be caffeine. Good morning OFC.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2019)

What up Keef!
Hey! I have one of the BB Kings going indoors.  WOW!  That's just one MONSTER of a plant.
Every one I've grown, outdoors and indoors has been outrageous.  This girl will take the entire 1500w led for herself.
I'm anxious for some of that blueberry!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

umbra said:


> Actually, that would be caffeine. Good morning OFC.


OK
I should have said one of the largest LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> Xanax bars ?-- Been there done that !- The docs would give me just about anything I wanted and I knew all the best stuff by name --
> I was a binge drinker -- Not everyday but when I did I was looking for the bottom of the bottle !-- I still have to taste my wine but I never sit down and have a glass !-- I just like making it !


Keef
I too was a Big beer and wine maker until I found my fam/mem sneaking down into my world drinking while I was at work
I had cases and cases all bottled waiting to be gifted over the holidays.  I needed to get it out of house , once I found a problem with it disappearing
Yes sometimes people can not put it down once it hits the lips


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Gloman -- That B.B. King was one the 1st I grew from Umbra - It is a monster !-- There will be some form of blueberry no doubt -- 
B.B. King = BPU -x-B. B.
= Blackberry Kush times Purple Citral times Uzbekistan hash plant -- B.B. = Blueberry Blast !--
I put a B.B. King male on about a dozen girls -- pitted the dominance of the blueberry against the dominance of the Snow Lotus -- Got no idea how they gonna turn out !-- One the mommas was Squish times Oregon Lemon -- Maybe some blueberry lemonade ?


----------



## ness (Feb 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> Hey Ness !-- What U got lined up to grow this time ?-- Did that Sangarara Reserve-x- 91 Dragons -x- (Mazar-i-Sharif-x- BBSL)-- Do U right ?-I'm proud of that one !--That's a hash plant !--- U can't go wrong with any of those BBSL crosses -- That Snow Lotus is dominate and most have that similar kush/ hash terp profile but they'll jack U up !-- I got a mess to figure out with about a dozen blueberry crosses -- That was too many !- In the future I'm do like Umbra and use 3-4 females with a male !-- I probably got my blueberry in (GDP-x- BPU)-x- (BPU- x- B.B.)-- stacked blueberries -- I even got King Louie 13th with a BBSL dad and with a B.B. dad that haven't been grown yet !-- I may wait on most those blueberry crosses -- But there probably be something nice among them ?--



Good morning OF's.  
Keef, I want to grow them all.  Maybe, I will grow the SR91 x BBSL again, I do love my hash.  My grow skill were not up to par yet, so the SR91 was fair.   I want to try the King Louie 13th.  I had a list, but miss place it.  I'm going to be painting in the grow room.  Get, it all clean up and ready to go.  Time to go outside.  Enjoy this weather while it last.  Have a relaxing day. OF's.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Good for U Ness !-- U got some fine genetics to choose from -- Did I send U -- WI-x- BBSL ?-- It's gonna be a stable in my next grow -- The White -x- Nepal Indica ---x--- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- Pretty much a straight up indica --One of my Favorites -- How about PH-x- BBSL ?--(PH = Rose's Purple Haze )- or SD (Snow Desiel ) -x- BBSL-- It's a mind mower !-- NL -x- BBSL-- Nurse Larry was da momma --


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Ness that King Louie 13th -x- BBSL has never been grown yet -- You'll be the 1st to find out what it do -King Louie is a good medicine plant - Lots of indica in it !-- I also got KL -x- B.B. King and KL times BOC --


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> Ness that King Louie 13th -x- BBSL has never been grown yet -- You'll be the 1st to find out what it do -King Louie is a good medicine plant - Lots of indica in it !-- I also got KL -x- B.B. King and KL times BOC --


King Louie Sounds awesome


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Hey Guys an gals


Morning Santa


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

And of Course Bluegrass dancer


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 8, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> And of Course Bluegrass dancer



Nothing like a little Hot Polka !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

I was telling U guys about fishing with a cast net yesterday -- I went duck hunting one time one -- I had been hunting and fishing all my life but I had never been on an "official" duck hunt -- They had a duck boat -- duck blind -- duck hats and duck boots and even a duck call  -- I just brought my 12 gauge -a sack of shells and a bag of weed -- Just the essentials !-- It turned into one the most terrifying experiences of my life !-- We out on the duck blind and Bubba is blowing on his duck horn -- All of a sudden I was in the middle of a firefight -- I went low to get out the line of fire -- That big yellow dog did one those super dog dives off the end of the blind -- Hung up in the air for about a minute looking up waiting for the ducks to fall from the sky -- None did !- Me and the dog stayed high and had a good time !-- He was doing trick dives and stuff everytime they openned up !--They Musta went thru a couple boxes of shells each ?--I even gave them my sack of bullets !--  I never saw a duck close enough that I would shoot at !-- We stayed out till we ran outta bullets ! -- Seemed kinda inefficient to me ?--All for one tore up old duck full of bird shot !--
That ain't how I learned how to duck hunt !-- I take a joint --that .22 rifle and a fishing pole -It was all the gear I needed -- I ease in there behind the cat tails -- stick that rifle thru and pop !- a head shot with no waste and one shot -one kill !-- Make the shot then get the fishing pole -- A treble hook near a bobber and cast out past the duck and pull him in without getting wet !-- Go down later and get another duck if I wanted -


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

+++9+++


Keef said:


> I was telling U guys about fishing with a cast net yesterday -- I went duck hunting one time one -- I had been hunting and fishing all my life but I had never been on an "official" duck hunt -- They had a duck boat -- duck blind -- duck hats and duck boots and even a duck call  -- I just brought my 12 gauge -a sack of shells and a bag of weed -- Just the essentials !-- One the most terrifying experiences of my life -- We out on the duck blind and Bubba is blowing on his duck horn -- All of a sudden I was in the middle of a firefight -- I went low to get out the line of fire -- That big yellow dog did one those super dog dives off the end of the blind -- Hung up in the air for about a minute looking up waiting for the ducks to fall from the sky -- None did !- Me and the dog stayed high and had a good time !-- He was doing trick dives and stuff everytime they openned up !--They Musta went thru a couple boxes of shells each ?-- I never saw a duck close enough that I would shoot at !-- We stayed out till we ran outta bullets ! -- Seemed kinda inefficient to me ?--All for one tore up old duck full of bird shot !--
> That ain't how I learned how to duck hunt !-- I take a joint --that .22 rifle and a fishing pole -It was all the gear I needed -- I ease in there behind the cat tails -- stick that rifle thru and pop !- a head shot with no waste and one shot -one kill !-- Make the shot then get the fishing pole -- A treble hook near a bobber and cast out past the duck and pull him in without getting wet !-- Go down later and get another duck if I wanted -


No shot to break your teeth on
I love it


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2019)

Like fishing
Lite that stick of dynamite and Fish!  Lol


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Like fishing
> Lite that stick of dynamite and Fish!  Lol


We use to use granades until someone dropped one back in the boat


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Ever see how certain cultures use plants that are posionous and they crush them and place in the water to stun the fish so they float to top


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> We use to use granades until someone dropped one back in the boat


Carbide bombs!
SWIM had 2 cases of left over fragment grenades from Nam.
Every year at July 4th he pulled out a couple. 
If ya never heard a Real grenade it gets your attention quick. Especially knowing there's flying pcs of metal going everywhere.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Ever see how certain cultures use plants that are posionous and they crush them and place in the water to stun the fish so they float to top


Isn't that a practice used by some Amazonian tribes?
Seems dangerous eating poisoned food.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Put a bobber on the end of a long piece of piano wire -- Throw it out in the water -- hook da other end of the piano wire to the boats spark plug wire -- Get a net cause when U turn that boat motor over them fish will come to see U -It don't kill the fish and they recover quick so U got to be fast !-Only take what U need !--  The game warden show up -- Pull the piano wire loose from the motor and leave !--


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2019)

Hadn't thought of that one.
Good idea!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2019)

Morning guys snowing here. winter storm warning until Sunday. Yuck. Oh well, it is February so it can't stay long. Bud goes out and feeds the birds and has for 40 years. This year we have a covey of quail. 22 of those cutie pies. Lots of squirrels get fed too. On a snowy day they really depend on the food and water. Bud has a water heater in the bird bath.  
The other day all the quail just froze, no movement, they all looked dead for a long time...then we saw the hawk...He didn't get any. smart birds.
Gloman, I feel ya, i don't like being snowed in. 
Have a good friday, and lets smoke this stuff.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

I might a took one too many caps ?-- Morning pipe is just sitting there --
STIGGY -- I did a tour up on the DMZ between the Koreas in the early 70s as a military policemen in the 2nd Infantry Division -- The sound and feel of a grenade or artillery is something U can't forget !
Umbra working today ?-- I want to get him high one someday and have a little talk about stuff like The Aurora Project -- donuts on a string contrails-- 7,000 mph pulse detonation engines and the like !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Morning Rose -- low 40s and rain at the beach -- I don't like it !-- I got stuff I could do inside today but I'm taking a sick day !-- I'm not sick I just don't want to do anything !-- I saw some seagulls fly by while ago-- Wind was howling and they was flying backwards -- No joke !-- They was pointed one way and went by going the other way !-- Flying backwards they was !-- Wind seems to be easing up some now and misty !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

I need to get a pencil and paper out -- I got some drawing to do -- Not artsy stuff !-- Water movement thru a small commercial grow -- Trace nute water flow from an outside RO water res -- Thru a grow and recirculation -- Then pumped out back to another res to feed a garden of some kind ?-- Maybe something I can ferment ?-- I know my used nute water is plenty good cause I grew DWC veggies in it before -- Valves -pumps - timers and lots of PVC pipe  ?-- I don't want to have to carry stuff when I can pump it ?-- Daddy was a controls technician building oil field equipment-- I'm need a control panel?-- gauges and stuff ?- Maybe sneak in a pH monitoring system ?-- Float valves ?--drains and power ?-- This could get complicated ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 8, 2019)

Good morning ofc, yer a talkative bunch this am...keef I think ya gotta be high to be talking bout stuff like that...”The Aurora Project -- donuts on a string contrails-- 7,000 mph pulse detonation engines and the like !”...
I’m sure there are lots of ways to do it but I have my grow automated somewhat...the lights, fans and feeding are all controlled by  “sonoff” switches and are accessible via WiFi from my phone...it has an app that I use to set up the schedule...the grow is located in my shop which is plenty cold in the winter so I have a small heater in there that is controlled by an inkbird temp controller to maintain 70ish degrees...I need to rework it though and make it taller and isolate the res or relocate the res as now my humidity is too high...the res is under the grow...maybe I’ll put the res on top and use gravity to feed then pump back to the res...


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I have had problems with sleep paralysis all my life Stiggy.  I sometimes wake up but cannot move. It scares the hell out of me. I try to twitch and eventually am able to move.  I hope it never happens to you again.

  Keef:  If you read this I found a news article you may find interesting.
https://www.chron.com/news/article/State-Rep-Ron-Reynolds-files-legislation-to-13598987.php

I am thinking a driving to Oakland for my clones this year.  Harborside dispensary has a larger selection and I think the drive will be worth it.
https://harborsideoakland.treez.io/onlinemenu/category/plant
The premium clones are larger. You could almost go 12/12 with them very soon after purchase.
As soon as the weather warms up I am growing more in my shop.  This year I have two grow areas down there.

Have an awesome day you awesome people!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

T


burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> I have had problems with sleep paralysis all my life Stiggy.  I sometimes wake up but cannot move. It scares the **** out of me. I try to twitch and eventually am able to move.  I hope it never happens to you again.
> 
> ...


Thanks So Much Brother Burner
That was that 1st time it has ever happened and it did scare me more than anything else has in a long time.
I almost thought I had died and was having an outer body experience.
I sleep pretty well last night and woke up normal with the Boy (licking) my face LOL
All Good


----------



## mrcane (Feb 8, 2019)

Morning OFC.  Snowing big time here in PNW ..headed into Seattle to catch a hockey game, should be an interesting drive .
No automation on our grow, couple of timers some dirt and ****. Seems to work  just fine. Don't want to over think it. . Hope that you are having a wonderful day!!  I'm puffin on some Blackjack please join me !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> I need to get a pencil and paper out -- I got some drawing to do -- Not artsy stuff !-- Water movement thru a small commercial grow -- Trace nute water flow from an outside RO water res -- Thru a grow and recirculation -- Then pumped out back to another res to feed a garden of some kind ?-- Maybe something I can ferment ?-- I know my used nute water is plenty good cause I grew DWC veggies in it before -- Valves -pumps - timers and lots of PVC pipe  ?-- I don't want to have to carry stuff when I can pump it ?-- Daddy was a controls technician building oil field equipment-- I'm need a control panel?-- gauges and stuff ?- Maybe sneak in a pH monitoring system ?-- Float valves ?--drains and power ?-- This could get complicated ?


Can not wait to see it when it is complete


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Cannabis Cane in da house !-- Chief if I was planning on just enough for me I might do pretty much what U doing !--
I just want to give a small commercial operation a shot !-- Just to see if I can !-- I heard these people talking about things like 15-20 gallon grow bags -- Someone gonna have to move that stuff around-- Not it !-- A shovel don't fit real good in my hands so I'm pump water instead --
My stuff ain't set up on a computer or anything but it still pretty much runs itself -- Check pH and nute  water levels once a week or so -- lights pumps got timers  and everything was on all the time like the fans and bubblers -- I was just lazy about emptying a Box to change the nute water -- 8 boxes ?-- Too much work to do it by hand regularly so I'm pumping on next set up !-- What I got in mind is a drip and drain or spray and drain bloom system in a 4 part rotation warehouse that one person could manage pretty easy - Except for THE DAM TRIMMING !-- I'll have to train my own trim team !-- The state gotta set up a whole weed infrastructure ! -- I'll have to do it or train someone else to do it ?-- I been looking for Texas themed molds for edibles like Gummies and moon rocks -- I want to do the moon rock a little different but they'll have the same content like they do now !
Umbra -- U got to quit posting pics of that fine purple weed !-- I'm jealous !-- I'm breed me a new purple !-- I got some stuff to start with !-- I got some seed to Rose's Purple Haze --Some  PH-X-BBSL IT  is somewhere between purple and pink -Snow Desiel -x- BBSL got some color -- U said those Mimosa seed had a Double Purple Dojo dad ?---Might throw some purple babies ?--  They all fine Dank !-- Fine weed that is beautiful too ?-- That'll work !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

I still got some of Rose's original Nurse Larry seed but I am amazed at the changes in one generation -- Let me see if I remember right ?-- Nurse Larry is a clone only Medicine Woman mom with a Larry OG dad ?-- She nice and polite and very refined -- I bred it to Waldo that BBSL male I had  -- That child ain't nothing like mom -- She rude !-- U hit her hard she'll just hit U right back and she just keeps coming in waves !-- She got real dark almost black leaves that show off the frost !-- Stop at 2 tokes or she will rape your mind !-- I'm afraid to let it go to full amber !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> I still got some of Rose's original Nurse Larry seed but I am amazed at the changes in one generation -- Let me see if I remember right ?-- Nurse Larry is a clone only Medicine Woman mom with a Larry OG dad ?-- She nice and polite and very refined -- I bred it to Waldo that BBSL male I had  -- That child ain't nothing like mom -- She rude !-- U hit her hard she'll just hit U right back and she just keeps coming in waves !-- She got real dark almost black leaves that show off the frost !-- Stop at 2 tokes or she will rape your mind !-- I'm afraid to let it go to full amber !


Sounds downright awesome


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm quite pleased with that BBSL male so far -- but breeding a male to that many girls at once take a long time to find out what U did !-- Find a girl -- bloom her while making sure U got a live piece in veg -- After it drys U got to decide whether to keep it or let it go knowing it's still fairly green and will get better with some age -- If U haven't cloned it -- It could be the best weed in the world but it wouldn't matter -- There will be no more just like that because it's dead now ?-- Maybe it's the head injury but I would like to know that a plant will turn out the same everytime !-- Who knows -- I might want to grow a **** load !


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 8, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> I have had problems with sleep paralysis all my life Stiggy.  I sometimes wake up but cannot move. It scares the **** out of me. I try to twitch and eventually am able to move.  I hope it never happens to you again.
> 
> ...



If you pick up Dark Heart Nusery cutts treat them right away for mites.  Everyone I've gotten has been covered with bugs.

Have you tested for sleep apnea?  I wake up all sweaty and paralyzed, very hard on your heart being woked by a shot of cortisol by your brain. 



STIGGY said:


> Can not wait to see it when it is complete




What do they call that a Goldberg or something?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> If you pick up Dark Heart Nusery cutts treat them right away for mites.  Everyone I've gotten has been covered with bugs.
> 
> Have you tested for sleep apnea?  I wake up all sweaty and paralyzed, very hard on your heart being woked by a shot of cortisol by your brain.
> 
> ...


RUBE GOLDBERG..............................
I thought of sleep apena but I had that before I dropped weight
and have not had it in a long time, wife said I was breathing fine before I woke up\\
She use to have to watch me sleep when I had the SA , Scary stuff.
Thanks spinny


----------



## ness (Feb 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> Good for U Ness !-- U got some fine genetics to choose from -- Did I send U -- WI-x- BBSL ?-- It's gonna be a stable in my next grow -- The White -x- Nepal Indica ---x--- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- Pretty much a straight up indica --One of my Favorites -- How about PH-x- BBSL ?--(PH = Rose's Purple Haze )- or SD (Snow Desiel ) -x- BBSL-- It's a mind mower !-- NL -x- BBSL-- Nurse Larry was da momma --



yes, Keef I have WI x BBSL.  I grew her out.  I like the way she look, she grow like a xmas tree.  She looked pretty.  And, the PH x BBSL is on my list for this crop.  I have enough strains of seeds to grow.  Going organic this time around.  Looking forward to it.  I just got to learn how to post picture from my cell I've been having trouble.  No picture, no posting.  I hate not to be able to post pictures.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2019)

I have the still running again!
Gonna have to run the extraction ethanol a second time as its only 165 proof.
However, the drinking cut is tastey!  I used apple juice in my thump keg and apple flavor comes over with it.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I have the still running again!
> Gonna have to run the extraction ethanol a second time as its only 165 proof.
> However, the drinking cut is tastey!  I used apple juice in my thump keg and apple flavor comes over with it.


Any pics


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 8, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Any pics



Sure sounds like a good drink !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 8, 2019)

Sorry -- got pics ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I have the still running again!
> Gonna have to run the extraction ethanol a second time as its only 165 proof.
> However, the drinking cut is tastey!  I used apple juice in my thump keg and apple flavor comes over with it.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

He got a nice little homemade stove top still !-- Usually U might get a 10 plus % alcohol return ?-- By freezing it first U can remove lots - maybe half of the water as water ice -- Gets a lot higher return from a small still too maybe up to 50% -- Just don't be messing with making any shine until U understand about the head - heart and tail !-- U get greedy U kill people !-- He got some Rhy grain fermenting too I think ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Nice thump keg STIGGY !- Or do U call it a doubler ? - That's all U need !-- I like the way the Gloman do his worm too !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> He got a nice little homemade stove top still !-- Usually U might get a 10 plus % alcohol return ?-- By freezing it first U can remove lots - maybe half of the water as water ice -- Gets a lot higher return from a small still too maybe up to 50% -- Just don't be messing with making any shine until U understand about the head - heart and tail !-- U get greedy U kill people !-- He got some Rhy grain fermenting too I think ?


OK I think I saw a pic earlier in the thread Stove top it was , was a nice unit


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> Nice thump keg STIGGY !- Or do U call it a doubler ? - That's all U need !-- I like the way the Gloman do his worm too !


Thumper saw a shiner use one to give flavor using peaches


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

I never mad eshine myself yet, but I am almost sure after all my brewing and building things I could do it.
Its the learning to do it right that takes time


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

I almost bought a 10 gallon pressure cooker an old professional one at a yard sale but the wife was like no way
Missed a great deal uy wanted 10 buck almost new in box just vintage


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2019)

Sure made a big difference when I learned about cuts.
I always tossed the foreshore but ran the rest all together.  
Ok for fuel but not drinking.
Keef
I ran the rhy last week. Turned out Good but HOT. Proofed down to 100 it is smooth with a peppery Finnish.
I'm sorry but my data time is getting low and can't post pics.
There are some of it in older posts.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I almost bought a 10 gallon pressure cooker an old professional one at a yard sale but the wife was like no way
> Missed a great deal uy wanted 10 buck almost new in box just vintage


Wow!
Deal of a lifetime!  Shoulda got it!


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

I know Rose has a machine that recovers most of the ever clear she uses but if U got to buy Everclear by the gallon to make RSO or use for extract it can get expensive !-- Cheaper to just make it !-- I had some RSO evaporating one time and it had reduced by over half -- Poured  a shot and met the Green Dragon !-- Alcohol take that THC straight to the head !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Wow!
> Deal of a lifetime!  Shoulda got it!


I know I still kick myself
I went back the next day Gone, it was an old military issue from the NAVY
I still (get it) sick from the thought


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> I know Rose has a machine that recovers most of the ever clear she uses but if got to buy Everclear by the gallon to make RSO or use for extract it can get expensive !-- Cheaper to just make it !-- I had some RSO evaporating one time and it had reduced by over half -- Poured  a shot and met the Green Dragon !-- Alcohol take that THC straight to the head !


I have The ISO3 machine that reclaims everclear 190% from my tinctures and oils I have made
It does a few things makes oil tinctures and reclaims the alcohol , I don't use it to much
https://skunkpharmresearch.com/iso-3-by-d-gold/


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Im lucky my state allows sale of everclear 190 proof 20 dollars a quart
I make tinctures using a freezer method


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Same here !-- Plenty of Everclear but I think it's about $25 a quart !-- Straight up ?-- It's a fairly acceptable reason for making liquor !- That's my story and I'm sticking to it !-- I had trouble dividing the head from the heart -- I never heard of foreshot -- It's just part of the head !-- Anyway Gloman taught me to go ahead and cook it off down till U hit the tail by tasting when it starts getting close -- Then take all the head and heart U cooked off -- measure it  and put it back in an empty still -- fire it back up and cook off 10 % of your total and throw it away  -- What's left in the still is double distilled heart !
It can he used as is for extract but for drinking it's best to temper it down to 100-105 proof ---with water-- or flavorings I guess ?-Doing that Apple in the thump keg ?-- Might as well cut it down to 100 proof with some apple juice ?-- and some apple pie spices for Apple Pie Shine ?--- Or some fast aging with some alligator char oak or other hard wood in a large mouth bottle -- 7 year old whiskey in 7 weeks -- Kinda hard to call that shine anymore ? -- It's all for extractions that's my story !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

@Keef  What proof shine are you using to do your tincture with


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Gloman and I got different ways of doing stuff -- He malt the grain and make that Rhy whiskey like it was all organic -- I'd make sugar liquor- buy some Rhy whiskey flavorings from one those home distillers company -- Mix it up and then quick age  with some alligator char hardwood ! -- U would never know if I didn't tell U what I did !-- U would probably like it !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

I don't have a still right now STIGGY !-- but I got a 100 gallon submarine still in mind for the new place !
I'd just use Everclear if I wanted in the past  -- I have a good success with my simple cannacaps and no extraction so I don't make much RSO !-- I got my mind set on a Rosen Press and filling vape cartridges with hash oil !-- or my "Liquid Weed" -- half strength hash oil in a vape cartridge ( maybe 35 % THC ?)( probably as good as the mother weed or better --toke for toke )-- They about to get some MMJ in Texas and I got something for they happyass -- they gonna restrict public smoking-- but not vape pens ? -- So I gotta get good at making dry ice hash and get me a press !
There's peeps here that already got one and can walk me thru it !--


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> I don't have a still right now STIGGY !-- but I got a 100 gallon submarine still in mind for the new place !


We can built one
LOL
Are you sure we weren't twin seperated at birth
I like everything big and cant have to many of one thing
OK Peeps I am out for now , shower and then walk the dog and smoke a few J's
Nigt all


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Got nothing to do with weed but I guess I'm trying to make up for lost time ?-- I ran across these 2 pieces and can't remember if I've ever posted a pic of them ?-- Anyway a decade or so ago they were talking about vast areas out in the oceans covered in floating waste plastic and how it was an environmental disaster -- So I found a solution -- No one cared and I don't either anymore -- Build U a floating factory and go turn the waste plastic into product on site !-- These have become my version of a middle finger to industry !--Told U I wasn't artsy but  If I can do this at home with no tools don't come talking environmental **** to me !-- Of course they crude -- They represent a concept !-- I had making railroad cross ties and telephone poles at a landfill from the waste stream in my mind !-- Like a big Ole heated play doo factory extruder !-- Squeezing out telephone poles and cross ties !
The bowl is made from Mardi Gras beads and milk jugs -- The cup is made from whatever waste plastic got in my way and I even added pot stems as filler !-- The hot plastic is the binder and the filler can be lots of stuff !-- These pieces are microwave safe !
I must be pretty high to reminisce about the Recyte Project ? -- I told U I dream big -- It was a plan to treat the waste stream going to the landfill as a source of raw material for making new product !-- Instead of a landfill it would be mostly an industry incubator with free raw material -- I had it covered !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2019)

Ok, so ya got my interest.
Now, how did you creat them out of garbage?
What was your heat source?
Molds?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2019)

Keef, you did post those a long time ago. I love that blue cup. Very smart. It isn't too late for that is it? The oceans are full of junk you could make pretty.
it is SNOWING again. I live in the desert for a reason and this isn't it.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2019)

Gday OFC - All the action happens while Im sleeping although not much sleeping last night , sweats , jilts , and cramps what the hell if I hadn't got crook Id still be happily getting comfortably numb every night no problem -Hey  Keef how do you do make caps might have to give it a crack - How I envy you guys with all the strains , there is a seed bank that ships to its own   Australian seed bank then ships via courier now  - the local forums are saying good things they only have a small selection but its a start - still a bit nervous about ordering last time I ordered seeds I got boys in blue instead ,      https://www.southernstarseeds.net/80-20-indica-sativa


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Gloman -- I chopped up some milk jugs -- and put them in a bread pan that was sealed with foil and put it in the oven !
Most plastic HDPE and stuff Melts at about 300 degrees -- After getting it hot I mixed in the Mardi Gras beads with a stick in the garage -- Covered it back up and heated it back up so I could work with it -- To mold it I put a big dollop into a metal bowl and used a smaller glass bowl as the inside -- ended up having to break the glass bowl out to get the plastic out -- A little sanding and done enough !-- The cup was harder especially the handle but melt the plastic and mix in filler then mold !-- The recyclers sell HDPE (milk jugs plastic )- for $400 a ton delivered last time I checked !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Morning Crockett !-- I put some weed on a paper plate and Bake it at 240-250 degrees F for half an hour -- U don't have to pack it in capsules-- Some make firecrackers -- A cracker with cheese and decarbed weed on top !-- The object is to cook the weed and then get it into your belly with some oil type food cheese or peanut butter -- Your belly knows what to do after that !-- I do like my caps !-- 
I don't have anything left that I bought seeds for -- My stuff came from the people at MP and the OFC !-- I have bought seed I just don't have those strains anymore !-- Let me get on my feet and get my head straight -- I like a challenge -- I got seed out of the states to Canada !-- I bet I could get seed thru Aussie customs ?--


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

I wonder how close Australia customs would look at a religious zealot in the states sending a bible to one them Dam heathen Aussies ?-- I bet they wouldn't find the pot seed ?-- They be holy seed !-- Sent straight from the Bleeding Heart of Jesus Christ Church and  blessed with holy water right out the Guadalupe River in downtown San Antonio Texas !-- Grow with God !-- I mean go with God!


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> Morning Crockett !-- I put some weed on a paper plate and Bake it at 240-250 degrees F for half an hour -- U don't have to pack it in capsules-- Some make firecrackers -- A cracker with cheese and decarbed weed on top !-- The object is to cook the weed and then get it into your belly with some oil type food cheese or peanut butter -- Your belly knows what to do after that !-- I do like my caps !--
> I don't have anything left that I bought seeds for -- My stuff came from the people at MP and the OFC !-- I have bought seed I just don't have those strains anymore !-- Let me get on my feet and get my head straight -- I like a challenge -- I got seed out of the states to Canada !-- I bet I could get seed thru Aussie customs ?--


The lab testing Rose's tincture found that she needed to decarb at 300 for 30 minutes for it to fully decarb. You might want to rethink how you do it


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

So it gets better ?-- Goodie !-- I'm on it !-- I'll go up slowly on time and temp and see what happens !-At what temp does THC vaporize ?--Do not want to get that hot !--- I got no complaints  with what I been doing but better is better and more is more -- Simple !


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2019)

Cheers Keef ,  My second crack at LED is going a lot better the  OG looking pretty good at 4 weeks to go ,
Buds looking nice and heavy


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

Crockett that looks nice !-- I think U got it now !-- Gotta love some LEDs !

Hey Rose -- I'm not trying to start nothing with nobody but did U see that little "Pelosi Clap" at the SOTU ?-- I thought I was gonna faint !-- Dam !-- That is power incarnate right there !-- Class just dripping off her ! -- I'm enthralled !-- She can do no wrong in my book !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2019)

umbra said:


> The lab testing Rose's tincture found that she needed to decarb at 300 for 30 minutes for it to fully decarb. You might want to rethink how you do it



Actually, it is 290 for cbd to decarb. 310 is too hot. We are using thermometers now for the cbds. And I didn't break up the nugs enough so half of it wasn't decarbed. That is amazing when the lab guy says, half your stuff isn't decarbed. right there in black and white. thcA..cdbA..Pretty cool


OMG Keef, I agree with you. That woman is amazing. He doesn't quite know what to do with that kind of woman. I am with you. I still remember the orange coat and sunglasses...lookout!


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2019)

So I'm probably doing good by breaking it into tiny pieces before decarb and doing fairly small batches -- 290 ?-- I got an electric oven it keep the temp pretty close -- Ya'll got me excited now -- Shouldn't be a problem firing the oven back up and re-decarbing ?-- I was gonna add some more bud and maybe some high CBD to my sack of cap weed -- Let me try this 1st !-- All it will really mean to me is getting higher on less ?-- That's a good thing !-- I'm down with that --I do like to get high !


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Actually, it is 290 for cbd to decarb. 310 is too hot. We are using thermometers now for the cbds. And I didn't break up the nugs enough so half of it wasn't decarbed. That is amazing when the lab guy says, half your stuff isn't decarbed. right there in black and white. thcA..cdbA..Pretty cool
> 
> 
> OMG Keef, I agree with you. That woman is amazing. He doesn't quite know what to do with that kind of woman. I am with you. I still remember the orange coat and sunglasses...lookout!


Hi Rose is that 290 for 30minutes


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2019)

I think Rose found that decarbing is very inefficient if done below 250 degrees.  I think she said it should be done at 250-290 for thc and 300 for cbd.  

Now I find this post I started 2 hours ago!


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2019)

Pelosi is just as over the top as political name is but in the other direction.  Put 'em both in a dumpster and the good ole us of a MIGHT stand a chance.  You two got a rise outta me for the first time in 4 years.  I really dislike that woman.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't trust ANY of them.
Best definition of a politition is:
Professional Liar.
Same as lawyers.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
I'm still a bit stoned from last nights caps. Nice.
Its Saturday, lets do this thing!


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 9, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning y'all!
> I'm still a bit stoned from last nights caps. Nice.
> Its Saturday, lets do this thing!



Giterdun brother !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2019)

How's it go in this morn BG?
Whatcha puffin on?
I can't smoke much but I'm giving Frank's Gift a go with a Cadillac joe.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 9, 2019)

Morning OFC  lots of snow on the ground here and more to come. Nice morning for tea and a bowl....
Hope that you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## zigggy (Feb 9, 2019)

good morning everyone


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 9, 2019)

thegloman said:


> How's it go in this morn BG?
> Whatcha puffin on?
> I can't smoke much but I'm giving Frank's Gift a go with a Cadillac joe.


Mornin,  im dry today gotta go get some oil. For medicinal purposes .


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

Good Morning OFC
My azz is dragging this morn


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 9, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Good Morning OFC
> My azz is dragging this morn



You just gettin up Stig ?  What time is it there ???


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Mornin,  im dry today gotta go get some oil. For medicinal purposes .



I Hate when that happens!
I hope you have easy access.

Mrcane &Rose
Y'all can keep the snow. We still have several inches on the ground. Its still plenty cold tho.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2019)

Morning OFC ! -- couple buds in the oven at 285 for 45 minutes !-- I don't just take people words as truth -- My belly and head will know for sure !
I really wasn't trying to start an argument about Pelosi -- I just think she's cute as a bug in a rug !-- It really didn't have anything to do with politics-- I just got a thing for powerful women ! 
Cold wet and nasty at the beach today !-- Working on a pipe of Mimosa-- I do like this terp profile -- excellent weed !
Which one ya'll was talking about going to weed store for clones yesterday -- Anyway -- I hate U so very much !-- I want clones I gotta start from seed !-- I want to go to a weed store just to say I been to one !-- I'm still not sure if I'll ever smoke a legal joint !-- If they said it was legal I'd probably think it was a trick !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> You just gettin up Stig ?  What time is it there ???


Nope
The monster had a pee problem and had to go out like 5 times all hrs of the night so......................................
I was up early


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC ! -- couple buds in the oven at 285 for 45 minutes !-- I don't just take people words as truth -- My belly and head will know for sure !
> I really wasn't trying to start an argument about Pelosi -- I just think she's cute as a bug in a rug !-- It really didn't have anything to do with politics-- I just got a thing for powerful women !
> Cold wet and nasty at the beach today !-- Working on a pipe of Mimosa-- I do like this terp profile -- excellent weed !
> Which one ya'll was talking about going to weed store for clones yesterday -- Anyway -- I hate U so very much !-- I want clones I gotta start from seed !-- I want to go to a weed store just to say I been to one !-- I'm still not sure if I'll ever smoke a legal joint !-- If they said it was legal I'd probably think it was a trick !


Did you read my PM
Thanks


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

OK Does the new Coke soda  Orange vanilla taste like Coke or just an orange soda with vanilla?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> So it gets better ?-- Goodie !-- I'm on it !-- I'll go up slowly on time and temp and see what happens !-At what temp does THC vaporize ?--Do not want to get that hot !--- I got no complaints  with what I been doing but better is better and more is more -- Simple !


too hot for too long is worse i think than not hot enough. i was cooking the goodness right out of my brownies. after reading roses post about the temperature to decarb at i realized cooking my brownies at 350(it maybe gets even hotter as i think ovens oscillate around the temp set point) was turning my good brownies into darn near regular brownies. i gave a batch away to a guy who needed them for pain relief and they did nothing for him. made a batch of them cooking at 300 instead and they are really nice.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2019)

I got your PM STIGGY -- Glad U mentioned it because I don't check my PMs much - Old system used to notify me about a PM but not the new one so I forget to check --
I was looking at my seed from those B.B. King crosses -- Mane I got a mess to work out !-- They all fine genetics but all this was just for a special plant or 2 -- Some I'll have to try a couple girls to see if they vary much !--
The moms I bred to the Mighty B.B. were :
(GDP -xBPU)
Squish -x- Oregon Lemon
King Louie 13th
Nightshade -x- BBSL
Nurse Larry -x- BBSL
Panama Powerhouse -x BBSL
White Indica -x- BBSL
Purple Haze -x- BBSL
AK 47 -x- BBSL


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Cup of Joe and some mimosa. Cold and wet, more rain.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 9, 2019)

good morning again,,,got a ????,,I'm trying to help out my 81 yr old mother in law ,,,he has real bad hand tremors due to her medical condition ,,I'm the past ive tried making her butter ,,then making cookie with that butter ,,,,she said they helped her a good deal ,,,but now I'm reading all this stuff about decarbing and I feel I could due a lot more for her if I knew what I was doing ,,,I know the info I need is here ,,,,I don't mind doing the leg work but could some one point me in the right direction ,,,as always thanks in advance ,,,,zig


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good morning again,,,got a ????,,I'm trying to help out my 81 yr old mother in law ,,,he has real bad hand tremors due to her medical condition ,,I'm the past ive tried making her butter ,,then making cookie with that butter ,,,,she said they helped her a good deal ,,,but now I'm reading all this stuff about decarbing and I feel I could due a lot more for her if I knew what I was doing ,,,I know the info I need is here ,,,,I don't mind doing the leg work but could some one point me in the right direction ,,,as always thanks in advance ,,,,zig


I sent a PM


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> I got your PM STIGGY -- Glad U mentioned it because I don't check my PMs much - Old system used to notify me about a PM but not the new one so I forget to check --
> I was looking at my seed from those B.B. King crosses -- Mane I got a mess to work out !-- They all fine genetics but all this was just for a special plant or 2 -- Some I'll have to try a couple girls to see if they vary much !--
> The moms I bred to the Mighty B.B. were :
> (GDP -xBPU)
> ...


You're getting more and more like me


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2019)

Zig
Check with Rose.
She has the info from the test lab.
I need to dial it in too. I've always decarbed at around 200 for 45 min. and it was good. So I tried raising the temps and cooked off all the goodness.
I always do a course grind before decarbing tho.


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> OK Does the new Coke soda  Orange vanilla taste like Coke or just an orange soda with vanilla?


No idea, but when you came to the site, you brought some tenacious little vermin with you. What exactly does someone do to deserve this type mentally unbalanced relentless pursuit?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> No idea, but when you came to the site, you brought some tenacious little vermin with you. What exactly does someone do to deserve this type mentally unbalanced relentless pursuit?


News to me


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 9, 2019)

Good morning ofc...another rainish day here...gonna go drop the wife off at my daughters baby shower and I get to hang with my son and maybe brew something up...or bang the drums...cheers and keep yer weed dry!


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2019)

Sorry about that STIGGY !-- Not the 1st time we seen such !
Thanks for the heads up !
I know Umbra and it's all your fault ! -- but that was too many girls to manage with a single dad !-- There's really only a couple that got my attention but there are happy accidents so maybe I'll find something different !-- It's just overwhelming to think I gotta go thru so many !-- I got some from other dads that never been grown too !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 9, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good morning again,,,got a ????,,I'm trying to help out my 81 yr old mother in law ,,,he has real bad hand tremors due to her medical condition ,,I'm the past ive tried making her butter ,,then making cookie with that butter ,,,,she said they helped her a good deal ,,,but now I'm reading all this stuff about decarbing and I feel I could due a lot more for her if I knew what I was doing ,,,I know the info I need is here ,,,,I don't mind doing the leg work but could some one point me in the right direction ,,,as always thanks in advance ,,,,zig



i revised the way i make my brownies after seeing roses info on the test results. cooking the brownies at 300 deg f made a huge difference in the medicinal quality of them. i don't decarb before i make my butter though. i think cooking at 300 decarbs the thc and cbd. my cannabutter is made with all the waste from my grows(sun leaves, sugar leaves, popcorn buds, etc). i slow cook it for a good 24 hours(less seems to yield weaker butter). probably a gallon of water, 500 grams of coconut oil and 500 grams of the 'waste'. i squeeze the heck out of the mush after cooking it to get as much butter back as i can. usually get around 400 grams of butter from 500 grams of coconut oil. i was using an old tee shirt to filter and squeeze but someone on here suggested a potato ricer that works like a champ and i don't burn my hands. 

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/old-fogeys-brownies.76000/


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2019)

Good morning peeps, This could be a long week, must have 10 inches of snow out there and forecast for more for the next week.  Cabin fever ahead.
So yes, on the decarb. 290 for a high cbd medicine. for 45 minutes. If it is regular thc pot, it decarbs at 275  for 30 minutes. He said don't let cbd's go over 300. Since most of you do regular pot and not cbd, you were probably doing it right.
Have a good day.


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2019)

250 might be low to get 100% conversion though


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2019)

I got a dose of caps on board cooked at 275 for 45 minutes-- Just now getting the grip in the belly that say it's about to kick in !-- Same size dose as usual so we looking for a difference!-- I kinda think I been getting at least most of it decarbed at 240 for half an hour plus warm up time !
They were talking about stripping fan leaves in late bloom -- What I do is beginning a few days before harvest I begin to remove fan leaves with no frost -- I'm not doing it to for the plant it's strictly for me !-- It's the 1st step in my trim process-- By removing the fan leaves before I trim it gives me a much better quality trim for caps so I can take less !-- I know it wouldn't be practical on a larger grow but it works for me for now !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

A


Keef said:


> I got a dose of caps on board cooked at 275 for 45 minutes-- Just now getting the grip in the belly that say it's about to kick in !-- Same size dose as usual so we looking for a difference!-- I kinda think I been getting at least most of it decarbed at 240 for half an hour plus warm up time !
> They were talking about stripping fan leaves in late bloom -- What I do is beginning a few days before harvest I begin to remove fan leaves with no frost -- I'm not doing it to for the plant it's strictly for me !-- It's the 1st step in my trim process-- By removing the fan leaves before I trim it gives me a much better quality trim for caps so I can take less !-- I know it wouldn't be practical on a larger grow but it works for me for now !


Add some Coconut oil to the caps it will help add in the absorption in the liver


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2019)

STIGGY- I always chase my caps with a spoon of coconut oil -- Let my belly do the extraction


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> STIGGY- I always chase my caps with a spoon of coconut oil -- Let my belly do the extraction


Good deal
Always want the most out of my meds
I hope you are feeling good soon
Let us know how they are


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2019)

I lied -- This morning I was out of coconut oil so I chased my caps with a little shot of canola oil !
It's about time for that other place to make another run at us !-- I kinda figured STIGGY and his people was it but I don't think so !-- I don't recognize the writing style- I haven't seen enough of the others to know one way or another !-- No offense STIGGY but we have had our share of problems so we try to be careful !-- I got banned for life from a couple other sites before landing here !-- They been good to me so I get a little protective  but it takes a while to build some trust !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2019)

I always stripped the large fan leaves before harvest. They add nitrogen and trace minerals back into the soil.  Composted, they're GOLD.
Makes trimming easier for a 1 handed old fart too.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2019)

Speaking about trimming,
I just wanna say 1 more time how Easy Frank's Gift is to trim.
Hands down the easiest strain I ever trimmed.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> I lied -- This morning I was out of coconut oil so I chased my caps with a little shot of canola oil !
> It's about time for that other place to make another run at us !-- I kinda figured STIGGY and his people was it but I don't think so !-- I don't recognize the writing style- I haven't seen enough of the others to know one way or another !-- No offense STIGGY but we have had our share of problems so we try to be careful !-- I got banned for life from a couple other sites before landing here !-- They been good to me so I get a little protective  but it takes a while to build some trust !


What other place
OK I knw  we talked
Nope not your Aunt or uncle for that matter


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 9, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Nope
> The monster had a pee problem and had to go out like 5 times all hrs of the night so......................................
> I was up early



Yea that happens to me a lot too.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2019)

I wasn't trying to offend U STIGGY-- We've had this one guys show up under 3 or 4 different names !-- I'm a pot farmer in a prohibition state -- Paranoia is my friend-- So far it has kept me outta jail ! 
I think I'm decarb at 275 for 45 minutes -- I'm not seeing a big difference from 240 for half an hour but it didn't hurt anything !-- Ripped again !-- I'm pretty good at getting high !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> No idea, but when you came to the site, you brought some tenacious little vermin with you. What exactly does someone do to deserve this type mentally unbalanced relentless pursuit?



Idolation and or Adoration ?  Imitation sincerest form.....
Sure is odd


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> I lied -- This morning I was out of coconut oil so I chased my caps with a little shot of canola oil !
> It's about time for that other place to make another run at us !-- I kinda figured STIGGY and his people was it but I don't think so !-- I don't recognize the writing style- I haven't seen enough of the others to know one way or another !-- No offense STIGGY but we have had our share of problems so we try to be careful !-- I got banned for life from a couple other sites before landing here !-- They been good to me so I get a little protective  but it takes a while to build some trust !


I understand


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 9, 2019)

Morning/Afternoon OFC...kinda quiet today ?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2019)

we are having a real life blizzard. Reminds me of alaska.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Morning/Afternoon OFC...kinda quiet today ?


Morning Earl
Hope all is well in your world


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2019)

I need to take clones so i can flip this grow, but I don't know how they will do with no humidity, yes I will use a dome, but still.

Good morning earl and stiggy.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 9, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Morning Earl
> Hope all is well in your world


so far so good  ... You aren't snowed in or frozen Stiggy ?


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 9, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I need to take clones so i can flip this grow, but I don't know how they will do with no humidity, yes I will use a dome, but still.
> 
> Good morning earl and stiggy.


Good Morning Rose


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> so far so good  ... You aren't snowed in or frozen Stiggy ?


pretty cold here No snow yetlater this week I think


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 9, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> pretty cold here No snow yetlater this week I think


it's been cold here with rain... I do not envy any of you that gets snow for days


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> it's been cold here with rain... I do not envy any of you that gets snow for days


You get use to it, and beside we have global warming so it will be like spring here all yr long


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 9, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> You get use to it, and beside we have global warming so it will be like spring here all yr long


Sure ! lol...when "they" cause atmospheric rivers for us to deal with


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2019)

Rose!
Wow! I'm SO sorry about all that snow.  I really don't care for it anymore.
If you're interested, the vaporizer I got is made by Levoit model#LV450CH. It holds 1 gal. of water which lasts me 24hrs on low. It keeps my 6 x 10 area at 55-65 RH. while the rest of the house is at 30%.
It cost 40 bucks but works like a champ and has 3 settings.
Just in case you're thinking about picking one up. Oh yeah, its ultrasonic cold vape.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you gloman, I am on it now. Thanks for saving the grow. I have the little vaporizer and the humidifier and can't get it above 20 with everything running. I will go look now. Thanks again Gman.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 9, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I understand


Im 100% behind Stiggy on this one.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Im 100% behind Stiggy on this one.


Thanks Blue
he may have missed that part


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I need to take clones so i can flip this grow, but I don't know how they will do with no humidity, yes I will use a dome, but still.
> 
> Good morning earl and stiggy.


Morning Mother LOL
Hope the snow stops soon


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

LOL


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2019)

Flipped the girls. Went grocery shopping. Did laundry. Food dehydrator doing some kiwi and mango slices. Cherry almond muffin in hand with another cup of Joe with strawberry milk


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2019)

Morning folks.  Harley is itching and scratching like he has fleas.  I gave him 1/3 of a brownie.  Seems to have helped a little.  He's sure calmer now.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2019)

I do 2 brownies at a time so I figured a shih-tzu probably shouldn't have more than that


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 9, 2019)

My boy Jo the American Bulldog is crashed out with me after he and I split a brownie...


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2019)

Lol that's cool!
Nick
Do you think maybe Harley has dry skin itching?  Sometimes a little corn oil in their food helps if its just dry skin.  Winter is dry.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2019)

Way to go Jo!


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> Flipped the girls. Went grocery shopping. Did laundry. Food dehydrator doing some kiwi and mango slices. Cherry almond muffin in hand with another cup of Joe with strawberry milk



Minus the strawberry milk I'd say thats a very good lunch !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Morning Mother LOL
> Hope the snow stops soon



Not your momma.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Not your momma.



All in Good Fun
I love to have fun


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Lol that's cool!
> Nick
> Do you think maybe Harley has dry skin itching?  Sometimes a little corn oil in their food helps if its just dry skin.  Winter is dry.


I use fish oil in her food and my Rottie's coat was never shined like this before.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2019)

In the process of rebuilding my grow, my bank card has been frozen.  All internet buying is not painless.  This is always a drag seeing as I bank out of state


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> I use fish oil in her food and my Rottie's coat was never shined like this before.



I always used cod oil in my beagles feed. Kept them regular and sleek and shiney. If i had any hair left i'd probly take it myself.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2019)

I think dry skin is part of it but the old guy I help out has a dog to and it always has fleas so Harley always comes home scratching


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

OK
Weed question: Has anyone here grown weed fro frozen stored seeds
My appox 8-10 yr old seeds that I got from some olderstored weed recently popped and are growing
I know I have read about storing seeds in freezer and actually have some in mason jars of rice with decadants still but these seeds were just in vacumm bag of old weed.
The weed is pretty good too.
I love this plant it is so darn amazing.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> I always used cod oil in my beagles feed. Kept them regular and sleek and shiney. If i had any hair left i'd probly take it myself.


My dog would thumb his nose at te food dis if I added oil
I tried to add salmon oil a few times , woud not touch it


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

My H key is still sticky
Gonna fix that rigt now


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello Guys.

I hope you guys are having an awesome day! 

Captain Stabby:
Sleep  apnea and sleep paralysis are quite different things.  You could have narcolepsy. I think there are things that can treat that. I hope it gets better,

I always spray my clones and plants with SNS 217 and then follow with SNS 219.
I would certainly never share a link to  a nursery that sells sub standard clones.  I have had my share of crappy clones from dispensaries over the last 20 years.

I have never seen or had spider mites with clones from Dark Heart in the 5 years I have been growing their clones. This is one of the reasons I drive out of my way to go to a dispensary that carries Dark Heart clones. I am sorry you have gotten clones from them and had spider mites.  Dark Heart has been doing this since 2007 and has a great reputation.  My sixth grow with their  clones will be upcoming and I look forward to growing some new strains.  I appreciate your concern and hope you never have the curse of spider mites again. 

Spring is around the corner.  I am getting anxious to get growing indoors and outdoors soon.  YAY!!


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2019)

My dog likes fish. I went tuna fishing out of Wildwood, NJ. Caught a 300 lb tuna. I literally had no place to put it, lol. Gave my oldest sister 50 lbs of Ahi grade tuna for her birthday. Fed the dogs tuna for 3 months, lol.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> My dog likes fish. I went tuna fishing out of Wildwood, NJ. Caught a 300 lb tuna. I literally had no place to put it, lol. Gave my oldest sister 50 lbs of Ahi grade tuna for her birthday. Fed the dogs tuna for 3 months, lol.



Dam lucky dogs to own you


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2019)

No kidding, that tuna was worth 10 grand


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> My dog likes fish. I went tuna fishing out of Wildwood, NJ. Caught a 300 lb tuna. I literally had no place to put it, lol. Gave my oldest sister 50 lbs of Ahi grade tuna for her birthday. Fed the dogs tuna for 3 months, lol.


My dog would process that tuna into noxious gas. He has ‘cleaned’ the cats dishes a couple of times after they’ve been fed some tuna and the results are pretty offensive...


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 9, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> My dog would process that tuna into noxious gas. He has ‘cleaned’ the cats dishes a couple of times after they’ve been fed some tuna and the results are pretty offensive...



Yea that happens to me to now too.


----------



## ness (Feb 9, 2019)

Evening OFC.  Not feeling so good.  Had to put my oxygen on.   Rose snow.  Tuna fish, chips and a soda.  One of my favorite lunches.  Made an order with Amazon and sent it to my daughters house.  Ordered Happy Frog 55lbs.  If I send it back to Amazon they will take out shipping cost.  So, I'm just going to let my daughter keep it and order some more.  Went with HF because it was the cheapest and more for the amount. (2 cu)  Also, she has my brewer tea bags and plugs.  I don't know what I'll say if she ask what I'm growing.  She doesn't know, I don' t want it getting out.  You know how the grape vine goes.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello Ness
Orchids?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2019)

It has been snowing for 24 hours straight now. All the roads are closed. the wind and drifts are crazy. I haven't seen weather like this in years.  There has to be 20 inches out there now.  Poor cat almost bust a bladder, he is 10 and has never gone in the house even though we keep a litter box he has never used it. He went outside poor boy didn't take him long.  I hope it stops soon.
It is 81 with still 20% humidity. I ordered a new  vaporizer, thanks gman.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2019)

Well I think I should have given Harley a 1/4 of a brownie instead of a third.  He started out chillin' but now he is intolerable. Little shih is driving me nuts.  You would think I gave him speed


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> It has been snowing for 24 hours straight now. All the roads are closed. the wind and drifts are crazy. I haven't seen weather like this in years.  There has to be 20 inches out there now.  Poor cat almost bust a bladder, he is 10 and has never gone in the house even though we keep a litter box he has never used it. He went outside poor boy didn't take him long.  I hope it stops soon.
> It is 81 with still 20% humidity. I ordered a new  vaporizer, thanks gman.


On days like that Rose
I put on my shorts, take off my shirt and smoke in the GRoom
Stay warm  Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Well I think I should have given Harley a 1/4 of a brownie instead of a third.  He started out chillin' but now he is intolerable. Little shih is driving me nuts.  You would think I gave him speed


Just be careful I was reading that dogs are different and a human dose can kill them
Not trying to scare you just saying what I have seen

falls under moderate to severe on the dog posioning scale
https://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/marijuana/


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2019)

The chocolate is more to be concerned about.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2019)

thegloman said:


> The chocolate is more to be concerned about.



Yup but since it was just this once he will be all right.  I think the thc made him feel like a pup again.  He has too much energy for me!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2019)

A little now n then isn't a big deal.
When they steal a box of chocolates its time to rush to the vet.
My Barney dog gets goofy on thc too.  Lazy at first then if I play with him he goes cookoo!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 9, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Well I think I should have given Harley a 1/4 of a brownie instead of a third.  He started out chillin' but now he is intolerable. Little shih is driving me nuts.  You would think I gave him speed


Something about Mary comes to mind...


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 9, 2019)

thegloman said:


> A little now n then isn't a big deal.
> When they steal a box of chocolates its time to rush to the vet.
> My Barney dog gets goofy on thc too.  Lazy at first then if I play with him he goes cookoo!



What my wife says


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 9, 2019)

Jo turns to jello unless there are munchies to share. Then he turns Jedi and makes me share...


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 9, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Jo turns to jello unless there are munchies to share. Then he turns Jedi and makes me share...



What breed is Jo ?


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC - thing Ive broke the monkeys back no sweats , cramps or jitters last night - Keef  tried the cooked weed on cracker biscuit with some peanut butter - think I had to much laid on the couch all day in and out of sleep  and still slept like a baby last night - me thinks that good -cheers bro - hope every one has a good day


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Good morning OFC - thing Ive broke the monkeys back no sweats , cramps or jitters last night - Keef  tried the cooked weed on cracker biscuit with some peanut butter - think I had to much laid on the couch all day in and out of sleep  and still slept like a baby last night - me thinks that good -cheers bro - hope every one has a good day


Never wake a sleeping Joey


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 9, 2019)

heading out Night uys


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 9, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> heading out Night uys



Gnite Stig


----------



## zigggy (Feb 9, 2019)

about 8 years ago I left a 2lb bag of heresy's kiss's on my night stand ,,,the dog I had at the time a male pit eat the whole bag ,,I thought he was gonna die ,,I did not have money to take him to the vet so I just waited,,,the next day he was fine ,,,but he zhit tin foil for 2 days


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 9, 2019)

I had an old female beagle once that hoovered up a box of chocolate girl scout cookies.  Made her a little more gassey than usual but no real ill effects. Probably because the chocolate is not the real dark stuff,  "real" chocolate.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 9, 2019)

Good evening Folks,
Rose, we have the same sheet here about 16 inches fell and as you said more to come..thought that this was a Rainforest 
Been shoveling most of the day got 3/4 of 100foot driveway done ..mother broke out some Nurse Larry to relieve the pain..


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2019)

Cane can you believe this. There are cows walking over fences and getting on highways.  that is how high the drifts are.   More to come tomorrow, i hope you stay safe out there, and quit shoveling. Bud fell in the street on his hip and nothing broke!!!! woo hoo. He is fine.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 10, 2019)

Rose, hang in there,  you got this.  Just remember that it's only temporary!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 10, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
Rose, Mr came and whoever else is getting hit by the snow, I hope you can just get stoned and wait it out.  That shoveling business is for the birds! Rose I'm glad Bud is ok.
My driveway is almost a 1/4 mile.


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  What cooking?  I have no plans for the day.  Although I might hock up with a friend today.  Rose that is to much snow.   Everyone is still sleeping here.  I enjoy the peace and quiet in the morning.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2019)

strange weather all over lately. stay safe rose and cane. that kind of weather is supposed to be here in new england. can't say i miss it. we seem to be getting heavy rain, freezing rain, a little snow, temps of single digits one day then 60 the next, rinse and repeat.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 10, 2019)

good morning guys


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2019)

morning zigggy. on a good note, i am out of blood thinners and apparently my script ran out at the end of january so to get me thru to tomorrow, i get to use some of mother natures blood thinners(alcohol) later today.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 10, 2019)

Morning friends.   Balmy 20 degrees here this morning.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

Morning
25 here but sunny


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC. 36 and raining. Wake n bake. I have a few choices, lol. BoC tootsie roll


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. 36 and raining. Wake n bake. I have a few choices, lol. BoC tootsie roll


Does the Tootsie taste like tootsie Roll
Man I enjoyed them as a child, and once a yr as an adult (HalloweenTime woohoo)
Morning Bro


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes it tastes just like a tootsie roll


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2019)

good morning.  look at the bench. it has legs, really.


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2019)

When 4u2$moke grew BoC he got a Hershey bar. Keef got a café mocha pheno


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> Yes it tastes just like a tootsie roll


Man I would smoke that all day
That has my vote


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> good morning.  look at the bench. it has legs, really.View attachment 251704


Rose how strong is the overhang over patio
My neighbor just had one collapse due to wet snow.
Burrrrrr
Morning

It looks pretty beefy (strong)


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> When 4u2$moke grew BoC he got a Hershey bar. Keef got a café mocha pheno


The amazing mix of terpenes that cannabis can exhibit is really mind blowing...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2019)

One of these days I’m going to have to buy some seeds based on flavor profile. Aside from some thai I grew, everything has tasted very similar or maybe my taste buds are bad...


----------



## mrcane (Feb 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC,  17* outside beautiful sunny day here in PNW, lots of snow on the ground here but sure is Purdy..
Hope that you are having a great morning waking up to some papaya...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> One of these days I’m going to have to buy some seeds based on flavor profile. Aside from some thai I grew, everything has tasted very similar or maybe my taste buds are bad...


I am finding all the weed I have been growing tastes like flowers ie: very florally in smell and tatse
The purple weed tends to lean toward a grape smell. But most of it is an herby flowery smell and taste
I miss the smell of an old skunk


----------



## thegloman (Feb 10, 2019)

Now Rose,
I was being all sympathetic n stuff. Ya didn't have to send the snow here to me! LOL 
It just started comming down like crazy! Looks like an interesting ride for church this morning.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2019)

Mine tastes very flowery as well. I notice a slightly more potpourri flavor when I have used sns 209(which is a rosemary extract) during the grow. No bugs so far this grow so I am curious if this harvest will be back to my usual flavor. I am using some new additives this grow( EM1 and fulvic acid) so maybe the terpenoid profile will be different.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

I really miss the way weed smelled back in the 60-70's   Had that Highschool smell


----------



## mrcane (Feb 10, 2019)

Been awhile since I grew this one out but this one was BB x BR tasted like fresh blueberry muffins and she was black


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 10, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I really miss the way weed smelled back in the 60-70's   Had that Highschool smell



As far as i remember my HS didnt smell like skunk , well in the locker sometimes,  but skunk is what i recall so fondly.


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 10, 2019)

leugenaar leugenaar broek in de fik


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 10, 2019)

Cane, I have exactly one of those seeds left so I started it and I am praying for a female.   Loved it the last time I grew it out


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 10, 2019)

DutchPrincess said:


> leugenaar leugenaar broek in de fik


What are you smoking this morning


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 10, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I really miss the way weed smelled back in the 60-70's   Had that Highschool smell



Interesting choice of words.


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Been awhile since I grew this one out but this one was BB x BR tasted like fresh blueberry muffins and she was black View attachment 251705


Not BB X BR, lol. GDP x BR


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 10, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> What are you smoking this morning



I'm not, I've had a few drops of Tincture.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> As far as i remember my HS didnt smell like skunk , well in the locker sometimes,  but skunk is what i recall so fondly.


i remember frequently smelling seedy pot back in the 70's. kids who didn't know to remove seeds and dealers that did but didn't care...


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 10, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> i remember frequently smelling seedy pot back in the 70's. kids who didn't know to remove seeds and dealers that did but didn't care...



Geeze back then none of us knew what we were smokin. We all knew there was only 2 kinds of dope -- homegrown and Jamacian .  Cause we was reel smart see !  I know one dealer even put Oregeno in his pot to stretch er out.  Hard to say what we took in


----------



## mrcane (Feb 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> Not BB X BR, lol. GDP x BR


Yep my mistake and thanks for the genetics 
That was a beautiful run ..


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2019)

Germ rate on those were poor but the ones that popped were pure magic.


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 10, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Morning folks.  Harley is itching and scratching like he has fleas.  I gave him 1/3 of a brownie.  Seems to have helped a little.  He's sure calmer now.



Oh no what's wrong?!

Hope the little guy is alright. Good luck!


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2019)

Fogey sorry you can not taste mimosa, lol. It would rock your world and the flavor is addicting. Even Keef is getting accustomed to her taste. Everything thing else pales in comparison.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 10, 2019)

Was shipping out of Fla.in the late 70s and we were getting some really good skunk bud was coming out of Atlanta...other than that there was Mexican


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 10, 2019)

God I love animals more than anything else in life.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 10, 2019)

My shih-tzu is suffering from the flea shampoo I used on him Friday.  We're going to have another bath this morning,  back to the old standard I use normally, Old Spice shampoo


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2019)

I use an oatmeal based shampoo for my dogs. Really helps with the itching


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 10, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> My shih-tzu is suffering from the flea shampoo I used on him Friday.  We're going to have another bath this morning,  back to the old standard I use normally, Old Spice shampoo




Hope he's better soon! Here's my fluffy kittie


----------



## mrcane (Feb 10, 2019)

Speaking of animals my chickens won't come out of the house guess there's to much snow or they frozen ..
Nice kitty ,we cat people


----------



## mrcane (Feb 10, 2019)

Couple of the neighbors cat's moving in on the chickens ...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> Fogey sorry you can not taste mimosa, lol. It would rock your world and the flavor is addicting. Even Keef is getting accustomed to her taste. Everything thing else pales in comparison.


i will keep my eyes peeled next time i am on some seed sites. thanks.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 10, 2019)

Good morning ofc’ers...We in Tracy visiting my son & family...looking out the back window towards the coast, we see a dusting of snow on the hilltops at the west edge of the valley...It’s pretty but I don’t need to touch it...


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes it snowed there the other day on 580 into Livermore


----------



## thegloman (Feb 10, 2019)

Tracey bowling ally has the best pot stickers I ever had!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2019)

Anyone here have any experience with Artizen Seed Shop in Seattle? One of 2 places I could find Mimosa seeds (from Symbiotic Genetics). Seeds of Horror (the other one)sounds a little seedy...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2019)

I have not ordered from Artizen but I sure have smoked their herb and I would buy from them. For what that is worth, if they rip you off i will split it with ya lol


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2019)

Mine are from symbiotic. I got them from oregoneliteseeds but they are not in stock there now.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2019)

It is just weird that they accept cash and money orders. I suppose since the feds don’t recognize the industry as being legal, they cannot accept credit cards.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 10, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Anyone here have any experience with Artizen Seed Shop in Seattle? One of 2 places I could find Mimosa seeds (from Symbiotic Genetics). Seeds of Horror (the other one)sounds a little seedy...



"A little seedy"  thats great, you smooth ol fella !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> It is just weird that they accept cash and money orders. I suppose since the feds don’t recognize the industry as being legal, they cannot accept credit cards.


When the Banks (CC issuers)recognize cannabis as being legal and not as drug activity,  then  CC will be able to purchse any cannabis products. Most banks won't touch any business with the name cannabis or even canna in its name.
Most oversea seed banks have been having big problems with accepting CC due to this,
They divet their way around by not mentioning what they are selling but still get caught and bank drops them.
Until it is reclassified from Schedule I Drug it will be this way


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

Evening All


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 10, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Evening All



Howdo,  howzit goin Mr Stiggy ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

The Pink Crack is Beautiful from Artizen


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Howdo,  howzit goin Mr Stiggy ?


All Good here Mr Blue
How was your Day, I was pretty lazy today, My leg was screaming most of the morning


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

How come my Buds never look like that one in the picture above LOL


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 10, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> All Good here Mr Blue
> How was your Day, I was pretty lazy today, My leg was screaming most of the morning



Good here cold and windy -8C windchill -14.   Stayed in and tied trout flies all day.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Good here cold and windy -8C windchill -14.   Stayed in and tied trout flies all day.


Nice I remember doing that with my Dad many yrs ago
He had the wole set up
Some of the stuff was pretty new , Deer fur , gold string etc..................
any pics


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

Dang letter H is not working again Sorry


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

Just wondering back in the 70's we use to get Thai sticks which were hand tied weed warpped around a small stick Hence the name
Man that was some of the sweetess weed I remember, has anyone else ever smoked it ?
Is it still avail to grow something that tastes like it or was it more than just weed on that stick?
I found a pic looked like this


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 10, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Dang letter H is not working again Sorry



Didnt even notice. I use deer hair a lot,  it looks really buggy and floats like a cork. A bit of  spun deer hair, silver mylar tinsel,  gold rib and turkey feathers and you've got a killer fly for most anything.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 10, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Just wondering back in the 70's we use to get Tai sticks which were hand tied weed warpped around a small stick Hence the name
> Man that was some of the sweetess weed I remember, has anyone else ever smoked it ?
> Is it still avail to grow something that tastes like it or was it more than just weed on that stick?



Ive never heard of it but then, ive led a sheltered protected life you know


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 10, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Been awhile since I grew this one out but this one was BB x BR tasted like fresh blueberry muffins and she was black View attachment 251705


Just wow she is stunning ,


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Been awhile since I grew this one out but this one was BB x BR tasted like fresh blueberry muffins and she was black View attachment 251705


Stunning Grow


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 10, 2019)

they were called budda sticks over here


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> they were called budda sticks over here


Makes sense
They sure did allow one to talk with Gods
I still feel their stickiness on my lips , Man I wish I had some now
They were that good


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2019)

i grew some thai back in 2013. made some knock off thai sticks for my sons. came out pretty nice. not as nice as the ones i had in the 70's but they and their friends got a kick out of them...used a kebob skewer for the stick and wrapped it up tight in some saran wrap until is was packed well.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 10, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Just wondering back in the 70's we use to get Thai sticks which were hand tied weed warpped around a small stick Hence the name
> Man that was some of the sweetess weed I remember, has anyone else ever smoked it ?
> Is it still avail to grow something that tastes like it or was it more than just weed on that stick?
> I found a pic looked like this


Ones we got were Opium sweet and may have been coated somehow cuz they floored me for hours.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Ones we got were Opium sweet and may have been coated somehow cuz they floored me for hours.


That's what I was thinking it was more than hash oil Im sure
Those things made ya plain stupid


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 10, 2019)

Liked your old Avitar better Stig. Jus sayin


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 10, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Just wondering back in the 70's we use to get Thai sticks which were hand tied weed warpped around a small stick Hence the name
> Man that was some of the sweetess weed I remember, has anyone else ever smoked it ?
> Is it still avail to grow something that tastes like it or was it more than just weed on that stick?
> I found a pic looked like this


Thai stick was one of my favorites when we could get it ... Afternoon, Evening, and Morning OFC


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

This was from last winter Super cheese


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Been awhile since I grew this one out but this one was BB x BR tasted like fresh blueberry muffins and she was black View attachment 251705



mrcane that is awesome looking.  good growing.  have a relaxing evening


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2019)

Evening, OFC.  It's been along day.  good nite


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

ness said:


> Evening, OFC.  It's been along day.  good nite


Nite Ness sweet dreams


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 10, 2019)

ness said:


> Evening, OFC.  It's been along day.  good nite


Good night ness...peaceful slumbers


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2019)

We loved the thai stick we got in anchorage. And rumor was it was dipped in opium.  1972 I believe.  We all had the same stuff. lol fun memories. 
So 2 feet of snow here and more coming tonight, cabin fever yet? almost


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 10, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> We loved the thai stick we got in anchorage. And rumor was it was dipped in opium.  1972 I believe.  We all had the same stuff. lol fun memories.
> So 2 feet of snow here and more coming tonight, cabin fever yet? almost


Do you snowshoe ? Ski ? Embrace the wonder that is winter !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 10, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> We loved the thai stick we got in anchorage. And rumor was it was dipped in opium.  1972 I believe.  We all had the same stuff. lol fun memories.
> So 2 feet of snow here and more coming tonight, cabin fever yet? almost


I do not envy all of you where it snows... I'll put up with the fog, rain and cold here


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

That is when we had it too,


Rosebud said:


> We loved the thai stick we got in anchorage. And rumor was it was dipped in opium.  1972 I believe.  We all had the same stuff. lol fun memories.
> So 2 feet of snow here and more coming tonight, cabin fever yet? almost


I may have to start a poppy garden


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2019)

Blue it was much better today because the sun was out. that was wonderful. Bud did his good deeds shoveling driveways for old people. ha. i told him we were old people. He needs a snow blower stat, but it never snows here, but he is getting too old to do that.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

when I was 12 I use to cut lawns and one customer showed me her prize poppies and said never pull any out that looked dead
The pettles had all falling off, she gave me my 1st lesson on how se slit the poppy hood open to let te sap drip
I but she would have smoked with me too
She was a cool old lady


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 10, 2019)

I too must say goodnight
The beast is pulling my leg to go for his walk then off to puff puff pass
Night All
Earl it was nice to get to talk


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 10, 2019)

Night night Stiggy...always good to talk


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 10, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Blue it was much better today because the sun was out. that was wonderful. Bud did his good deeds shoveling driveways for old people. ha. i told him we were old people. He needs a snow blower stat, but it never snows here, but he is getting too old to do that.



Snow shovelling is one of the worst things to do if there are any cardiac issues.  Buy the poor guy a snowblower !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2019)

I was looking at them on line and he told me that would be his decision....lol so there ya go.. As deep as it is we would need one with not wheels but those tracks.....to be continued, sorry to bore you with this.  Bud is tall and thin and has never had a heart issue, but it is still scary.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 10, 2019)

Well, evidently the state road took the night off. Roads are slick as snot and I am stuck 30 miles from home. It is snowing like, well you can guess


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2019)

that sucks


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Well, evidently the state road took the night off. Roads are slick as snot and I am stuck 30 miles from home. It is snowing like, well you can guess



Hope you got home ok,  that really really suks when that happens.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 11, 2019)

Actually I am spending the night with a friend.  Retired and single so I seldom have to be anywhere


----------



## ness (Feb 11, 2019)

Good morning.  Up early today.  Rose, Nick I sure hope that snow melt quick.  Nothing big happening here, a little yard work than in the kitchen for the day.


----------



## ness (Feb 11, 2019)

Just was outside heavy mist, and in the 50's.  Good day to pick weeds. I'll be planting egg plant, peppers, tomatoes this year.  Plus, I'll be putting a sativa (Train Wreck) in the white house.  Looking forward to that one.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

ness said:


> Just was outside heavy mist, and in the 50's.  Good day to pick weeds. I'll be planting egg plant, peppers, tomatoes this year.  Plus, I'll be putting a sativa (Train Wreck) in the white house.  Looking forward to that one.


 There's already a train wreck in the white house.


----------



## ness (Feb 11, 2019)

I to have smoke that thai stick (1970), that was the bomb.  morning blue


----------



## mrcane (Feb 11, 2019)

Morning Ness , B.G. Up early myself and still getting some new snow 
Papaya and chai tea this morning...


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Morning Ness , B.G. Up early myself and still getting some new snow
> Papaya and chai tea this morning...



Morning ness ,  mrcane top o the morning to yas both.  Coldern a witches t&*  again


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 11, 2019)

If they do this with weed Im moving


----------



## ness (Feb 11, 2019)

morning cane. sorry about the snow.  I got to say I'm enjoying GA weather.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 11, 2019)

Burping a few jars,sure smells good !!!!


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 11, 2019)

Reverse Image search is wonderful. you can instantly tell when someones pictures of a grow is stolen/fake.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> View attachment 251717
> 
> If they do this with weed Im moving


Food is the one resource in this country that Should be given freely to those in need.
It only takes a few to start a movement.
I been there, and when you're hungry it just don't matter why.
 I take 1 day every week to give to the less fortunate. We have it SO good and there's so many kids who are hungry and needy.
1 person can't do much but when we All do just a little a LOT gets done.
Please........Give a hand up when you can.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Food is the one resource in this country that Should be given freely to those in need.
> It only takes a few to start a movement.
> I been there, and when you're hungry it just don't matter why.
> I take 1 day every week to give to the less fortunate. We have it SO good and there's so many kids who are hungry and needy.
> 1 person can't do much but when we All do just a little a LOT gets done.


I agree
They pay farmers not to grow food to keep supply and demand so price of food goods do not tank,
why not grow enough for everyone to afford Right
 Lets treat our mentally ill so they all are not living in the streets
Sadly many are Vets


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

Having a wonderful morning, Got so Good news today
and my dog is feeling better, gonna be a great day


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

Whoo hoo!
Great to hear STIGGY!
Always great when our lil buddies are feeling good.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Whoo hoo!
> Great to hear STIGGY!
> Always great when our lil buddies are feeling good.


I know right
They are our children at our age now
If my guy coughs or looks the wrong way I get all worried
I lost my other dog to brain cancer 2 yrs ago and I might have missed the signs until it was too late
My heart is still hollow and will be for a long time
Miss ya Buddy
I would post pictures but............................................ (Anyone Can PM me and I will explain why )
I can PM them


PM SENT G MAN


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

Morning OFC
Just drinking my decafe
still early here on farmers time LOL


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC


How's it going mate


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

Just put a big pot on, any one need a cup
anyone ?


----------



## zigggy (Feb 11, 2019)

good morning everyone ,,,my good friend come over to hang out last night ,,,stayed all night ,,,,gonna give her the first wake n bake she's ever had ,,tea's hot I got three joints rolled but I don't think she'll make it through the first one ,,,this is gonna be priceless


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

Alrighty then!
It's a wonderfull day in the neighborhood!
I flipped the lights last night to bloom and started a new batch of beans this morning.
Going with:
Oregon Lemons
Apricot Head
BOC
Fruity Pebbles x double purple doja
Cheech Wizard x Grand daddy Haze
and
SR91 x Mazar x bbsl
This multiple harvest per year thing is Cool!
This being my 1st. real effort for indoor paid off nicely.
I can see maybe putting 1 or 2 autos outdoors for giggles n shorts but I'm loving this indoor thing now.
Still gotta say soil is the easiest way for me. 
Some time back I purchased Flora Nova nutes. Grow and bloom. My unscrupulous hydro store guy told me it was organic.  Me, like a dummy, just took his word for it without reading the label.
These Flora Nova nutes are NOT organic.  I never flushed so I'm sure there was excess salts in my soil.
Now I know to flush after every 2nd feeding with only water and fulvic in between feedings.
After I use this F.N. up Ill be looking for Real organic nutes that the simple can understand.
I've seen so many multiple part nutes it gets confusing.
Any recommendations?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

DutchPrincess said:


> Reverse Image search is wonderful. you can instantly tell when someones pictures of a grow is stolen/fake.


Not sure I would even care enuff to try to "catch" somebody posting fake pics.  Why would I care?


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Alrighty then!
> It's a wonderfull day in the neighborhood!
> I flipped the lights last night to bloom and started a new batch of beans this morning.
> Going with:
> ...


Try General Hydroponics, they have a complete organic line called General Organics


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

https://generalhydroponics.com/general-organics-line


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> There's already a train wreck in the white house.


washington dc is one huge train wreck...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> Try General Hydroponics, they have a complete organic line called General Organics


I use the General Organics line in soil and am happy with it. They sell it in a kit with small bottles of each component but for a bigger garden you will be better off just buying the larger bottles. I feed once a week and water once with fulvic acid and then the next watering has EM1(~3 waterings a week). I don’t check ph.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 251720
> 
> I use the General Organics line in soil and am happy with it. They sell it in a kit with small bottles of each component but for a bigger garden you will be better off just buying the larger bottles. I feed once a week and water once with fulvic acid and then the next watering has EM1(~3 waterings a week). I don’t check ph.


Gloman
Is that the one they call the 2 Go Box and sell a sample called Go Box
I have used it, works good but the flora series grew bigger plants


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

I have deleted more threads about organics here than most have ever read on this site. Stiggy, I came to the same conclusion and in a real blind taste test, it was impossible to tell which was organic which was not.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks umbra and OF8!
That was one of the ones our other hydro store guy recommended.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> I have deleted more threads about organics here than most have ever read on this site. Stiggy, I came to the same conclusion and in a real blind taste test, it was impossible to tell which was organic which was not.


We never could tell any real difference in the smoke either


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

Organic nutes still need microorganisms to make it all work. Even with teas and EM1, myco fungi and Trichoderma need to be added


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

Mostly I'm more concerned with dummy proofing my nutes. When I become more skilled Ill go for more refinement. 
Flushing 6. 7gal. Smart pots takes a lot of water and having to vacume up the excess sux.
Organic no flush.  No mess, no burn, no PH problems.
Sounds like the best way for me.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 11, 2019)

my buddys a light weight ,,,smoked one joint ,,,,1/2 a cup of coffee and went back to bed ,,,


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm all over the microorganisms!
Got the mycorazia and bokashi so far. Next Ill pick up some trichoderma's and EM1.
Thanks!


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Mostly I'm more concerned with dummy proofing my nutes. When I become more skilled Ill go for more refinement.
> Flushing 6. 7gal. Smart pots takes a lot of water and having to vacume up the excess sux.
> Organic no flush.  No mess, no burn, no PH problems.
> Sounds like the best way for me.


Oh you can still mess up and you can still burn plants and have ph issues.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

Lol. I'm sure of that!
If it can be messed up you can bet Ill do it at least once.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

zigggy said:


> my buddys a light weight ,,,smoked one joint ,,,,1/2 a cup of coffee and went back to bed ,,,


I remember when I got that high. A hundred years ago. lol
Talk about a cheep date!


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

I run 2 dehumidifiers. I put them on a metal shelves so they are high up. underneath is a 32 gal trash can and the water from the dehum goes into trash can. It is my nute mixing and dispensing container. When I have excess run off, it is evaporated pretty quickly. I have seldom vacuumed it up.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

i had ph problems when i tried the flora series. the general organics route seems easier for me and idiot proof as i am an idiot. i mix the components on the weaker side and have not had any burn or ph issues. maybe i have been lucky that way. i have not tried a side by side comparison as far as yield goes but i am not going for maximum yields anyway. my grows are for personal use and sharing. if that changes and i need bigger yields, i may revisit the chemical route.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> Organic nutes still need microorganisms to make it all work. Even with teas and EM1, myco fungi and Trichoderma need to be added


it is probably too late in my grow for adding myco fungi and trichoderma. i am guessing you get that from kelp4less, right? i think my soil has a bunch of myco in it too.

*GREEN LITE*
_INGREDIENTS
Perlite, Peat Moss, Composted Forest Material, Coco Fiber, Pumice, Worm Castings, Bat Guano, Soybean Meal, Fish Bone Meal, Fish Meal, and Kelp Meal_


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Just put a big pot on, any one need a cup
> anyone ?



Sure do,  I'll be expecting you here


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

I was checking out G.O. go box.
There's like 8 supplements in there. Do they give good instructions on using them?
Are they all necessary?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I was checking out G.O. go box.
> There's like 8 supplements in there. Do they give good instructions on using them?
> Are they all necessary?


the instructions are good. i posted a pic of the feeding chart above. i am not sure if they are all necessary. the diamond black is a humic acid additive so if you already have something like that you could probably skip it(i skipped it this grow). smaller bottles of bioweed and biobud are probably ok too because they are used a lot less in the feeding schedule.


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> it is probably too late in my grow for adding myco fungi and trichoderma. i am guessing you get that from kelp4less, right? i think my soil has a bunch of myco in it too.
> 
> *GREEN LITE*
> _INGREDIENTS
> Perlite, Peat Moss, Composted Forest Material, Coco Fiber, Pumice, Worm Castings, Bat Guano, Soybean Meal, Fish Bone Meal, Fish Meal, and Kelp Meal_


everybody carries them from Great White to General Hydroponics. Kelp4less is a great source for it. Currently I mix OG Biowar Nute Pack, OG Biowar Root Pack, and element XX micronized together and add it when I transplant.


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Not sure I would even care enuff to try to "catch" somebody posting fake pics.  Why would I care?



Why would you want to communicate with someone who claims to grow Marijuana but in reality doesn't.


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 11, 2019)

Howdy Oldies. 

Alright Stiggers?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 11, 2019)

DutchPrincess said:


> Why would you want to communicate with someone who claims to grow Marijuana but in reality doesn't.


In order to get along most of us ignore the ludicrous stuff and even then we can spot the ** pretty quick


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

DutchPrincess said:


> Why would you want to communicate with someone who claims to grow Marijuana but in reality doesn't.


Rather communicate with a wanna be than a trouble maker.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2019)

Nick, did you get home alright?  All the schools and roads are closed here with 6 inches more snow headed our way today.

So you all know what is going on.  Dutch Princess is Stiggy's stalker. I have banned him 3 times and I am not much interested in playing their games so I am hoping they will tire of this and stop it.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 11, 2019)

Nah, I'm still at my buddy's


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm sorry DP but I haven't seen you even attempt to contribute only ruffle feathers.
Please go away.


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

All of smokinstevie alias are on my ignore list.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> the instructions are good. i posted a pic of the feeding chart above. i am not sure if they are all necessary. the diamond black is a humic acid additive so if you already have something like that you could probably skip it(i skipped it this grow). smaller bottles of bioweed and biobud are probably ok too because they are used a lot less in the feeding schedule.


If I remember correctly the Grow chart was on the box no paperwork came with mine either


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> If I remember correctly the Grow chart was on the box no paperwork came with mine either


yes it is on the box but if you don't buy the gobox, you wont get that. the chart i think is the same though with a little more instructions. i don't check the ph and i only mix up what i will be using so i don't need to aerate. i also water with nutes every third watering. i still get some white build up(salts i'd guess) on the outside of my felt pots but nothing like when i tried the flora series. the outside of my felt pots had crystals building up on them. and i only use probably 75% of what they recommend(10 ml recommended i will use 7.5 ml, etc).


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> yes it is on the box but if you don't buy the gobox, you wont get that. the chart i think is the same though with a little more instructions. i don't check the ph and i only mix up what i will be using so i don't need to aerate. i also water with nutes every third watering. i still get some white build up(salts i'd guess) on the outside of my felt pots but nothing like when i tried the flora series. the outside of my felt pots had crystals building up on them. and i only use probably 75% of what they recommend(10 ml recommended i will use 7.5 ml, etc).


Yes Salts
My bags were almost white after doing semi hydro coco/perlite grows myself
I wash my bags in washer after a grown and rise really well


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

Me too. I have been known to brush the exterior of the bags and spray them in the shower to clean them off but I worry I am killing my micro herd with the treated water. I try to clean the outside then pour a couple of gallons of water I have had sitting out for a few days thru the soil(or maybe the green lite is media and not soil). I am confused today. More so than usual...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Nick, did you get home alright?  All the schools and roads are closed here with 6 inches more snow headed our way today.
> 
> So you all know what is going on.  Dutch Princess is Stiggy's stalker. I have banned him 3 times and I am not much interested in playing their games so I am hoping they will tire of this and stop it.


Sorry Rose. I don’t understand people who aren’t happy unless others are unhappy. I pretty much quit Facebook for just that reason...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Me too. I have been known to brush the exterior of the bags and spray them in the shower to clean them off but I worry I am killing my micro herd with the treated water. I try to clean the outside then pour a couple of gallons of water I have had sitting out for a few days thru the soil(or maybe the green lite is media and not soil). I am confused today. More so than usual...


Whoops
I forgot to say I do Coco and after 2 runs it gets thrown in the garden outside, tat swhen I wash the bags
I believe the green is algae From being wet most of the time, mine sit in runoff until the plant uptakes the runoff water
I could be wrong


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello OFC


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Hello OFC


Hello Brother Earl
whats happening , how are the plants doing


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

Home sick so did my taxes. LOL. If you own rental real estate you will do well. Gee surprise, surprise.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

1 million dollars?


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Hello Brother Earl
> whats happening , how are the plants doing


Hey Stiggy, not much yet  ... I'll have to go check on them in a bit... how's things your way ?


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 11, 2019)

feel better umbra


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> Home sick so did my taxes. LOL. If you own rental real estate you will do well. Gee surprise, surprise.



Let me guess:  sarcasm ?
Lol i got rid of a rental after nearly going broke on it. It was not a fun venture.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> Home sick so did my taxes. LOL. If you own rental real estate you will do well. Gee surprise, surprise.


I own a 4 family with 3 other people. I have had it for a decade and have not made a single dime off of it. Started out being the good landlord. I would rush right over to fix whatever the tenants broke day or night. Then I noticed they seemed to get a kick out of watching me try to make things right and they’d call over the smallest thing. The last straw was when I had to unclog a toilet one of the dirtbags pooped in minutes before I got there. It was clogged with his beard trimmer. Wound up getting a property manager to deal with the tenants. They all sent us letters saying how they liked it better before the property manager took over. Bummer. Before I owned my house, I always took care of the small stuff where I was renting. Never really bothered the landlord unless it was something beyond me or was going to cost big money. All of the tenants I have in my rental are 2nd and 3rdgeneration section 8 renters so they have probably never thought about taking care of their living areas. So if I get a little break this year(probably won’t though), I will be happy. I will never buy rental property again. Oh and I am being sued this year by someone who clsims they slipped and fell on the property. This was after he was arrested earlier in the day for domestic abuse.


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> 1 million dollars?


No, but I don't owe anything. Works for me.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I own a 4 family with 3 other people. I have had it for a decade and have not made a single dime off of it. Started out being the good landlord. I would rush right over to fix whatever the tenants broke day or night. Then I noticed they seemed to get a kick out of watching me try to make things right and they’d call over the smallest thing. The last straw was when I had to unclog a toilet one of the dirtbags pooped in minutes before I got there. It was clogged with his beard trimmer. Wound up getting a property manager to deal with the tenants. They all sent us letters saying how they liked it better before the property manager took over. Bummer. Before I owned my house, I always took care of the small stuff where I was renting. Never really bothered the landlord unless it was something beyond me or was going to cost big money. All of the tenants I have in my rental are 2nd and 3rdgeneration section 8 renters so they have probably never thought about taking care of their living areas. So if I get a little break this year(probably won’t though), I will be happy. I will never buy rental property again. Oh and I am being sued this year by someone who clsims they slipped and fell on the property. This was after he was arrested earlier in the day for domestic abuse.



My last tenant ripped all the trims off ( pine ) and tore out the ash cabinets to burn for firewood. I guess it kept him warm while he rebuilt an old 1987 Honda motor bike in the living room on my solid oak floors.  Gawd luv em eh ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> My last tenant ripped all the trims off ( pine ) and tore out the ash cabinets to burn for firewood. I guess it kept him warm while he rebuilt an old 1987 Honda motor bike in the living room on my solid oak floors.  Gawd luv em eh ?


Ouch


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2019)

Feel better soon Umbra, sorry you don't feel well, perhaps you should smoke some medical marijuana, i read it is useful.
A snow plow just went by...woohoo, probably my driv way is blocked, but i am not leaving anyway.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> My last tenant ripped all the trims off ( pine ) and tore out the ash cabinets to burn for firewood. I guess it kept him warm while he rebuilt an old 1987 Honda motor bike in the living room on my solid oak floors.  Gawd luv em eh ?


The guy who dropped his beard trimmer in the toilet used a BB gun to shoot out the windows and speckle finish the walls when he moved out. I say moved out but it was more like he just dumped all his garbagey possessions off the 3rd story into the back yard smashing wood, glass and plastic so I would get to pick it up. He then asked for a recommendation and his cleaning deposit back so he could rent another place. Yea right...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2019)

OMG,it is a wonder you didn't shoot him OF. I managed  a rental for ten years for a friend. only had one bad renter and they were the ones who had a recommendation from a mayor close by. go figure. they were selling amway too.


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I own a 4 family with 3 other people. I have had it for a decade and have not made a single dime off of it. Started out being the good landlord. I would rush right over to fix whatever the tenants broke day or night. Then I noticed they seemed to get a kick out of watching me try to make things right and they’d call over the smallest thing. The last straw was when I had to unclog a toilet one of the dirtbags pooped in minutes before I got there. It was clogged with his beard trimmer. Wound up getting a property manager to deal with the tenants. They all sent us letters saying how they liked it better before the property manager took over. Bummer. Before I owned my house, I always took care of the small stuff where I was renting. Never really bothered the landlord unless it was something beyond me or was going to cost big money. All of the tenants I have in my rental are 2nd and 3rdgeneration section 8 renters so they have probably never thought about taking care of their living areas. So if I get a little break this year(probably won’t though), I will be happy. I will never buy rental property again. Oh and I am being sued this year by someone who clsims they slipped and fell on the property. This was after he was arrested earlier in the day for domestic abuse.


I get that stuff too. But I live 3,000 miles away so that is not going to happen. My last tenant tried to slip a couple things thru and it did not go well for them. I hauled them into Court and then they had to pay legal fees too. Tenant wanted me to move some boxes of spare tiles in the basement. I printed out a copy of landlords legal requirements for my state. When her daughter flushed a stuff animal down the toilet, she got the plumber's bill for $2500. They had to remove part of the ceiling then they had to replace the sheetrock and paint it.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Hey Stiggy, not much yet  ... I'll have to go check on them in a bit... how's things your way ?


Im doing OK
The leg was better today, I was able to walk my dog at te park
He took a giant dump, bendin over to pick it up was the hard part LOL
I hate when others don't pick up after their pups and step in it.
I mean come on people .
I popped them 2 seeds in soil may grow them out and put them outdoors


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> I get that stuff too. But I live 3,000 miles away so that is not going to happen. My last tenant tried to slip a couple things thru and it did not go well for them. I hauled them into Court and then they had to pay legal fees too. Tenant wanted me to move some boxes of spare tiles in the basement. I printed out a copy of landlords legal requirements for my state. When her daughter flushed a stuff animal down the toilet, she got the plumber's bill for $2500. They had to remove part of the ceiling then they had to replace the sheetrock and paint it.



You're a real bear. Tenants have all the rights here. Seriously.


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

New tenant moving in 3/1. My son knows him. I know his father. Last tenant was no big problem, she just wanted a full time handyman her disposal


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> I get that stuff too. But I live 3,000 miles away so that is not going to happen. My last tenant tried to slip a couple things thru and it did not go well for them. I hauled them into Court and then they had to pay legal fees too. Tenant wanted me to move some boxes of spare tiles in the basement. I printed out a copy of landlords legal requirements for my state. When her daughter flushed a stuff animal down the toilet, she got the plumber's bill for $2500. They had to remove part of the ceiling then they had to replace the sheetrock and paint it.


I made the mistake of thinking that treating them and giving them respect like I would a friend and giving them an affordable, safe place to live would benefit us all. The human condition is just that...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

When I was 16 still in highschool my Mother would go to Fla, due to very bad arthritis and severe bad pain
I was left in charge of the house and 5 renters of rooms in it.
I collected weekly rents and fixed the things that needed to be fixed, some of the renters were fine and kept the place clean
Others were slobs and I fought tooth and nail for them to do their dirty dishes and clean their rooms (these were adults mind you)
Amazes me what some people can be like.

Oh the Moral     I will never rent unless I am broke again


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

I use a good real estate agent to screen tenants. It solves many problems. I do make money on the property, but its the tax write offs that make it valuable. I just happen to be a tax bracket where the deductions make a big difference.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I made the mistake of thinking that treating them and giving them respect like I would a friend and giving them an affordable, safe place to live would benefit us all. The human condition is just that...



I did the same. Mr Nice Guy.  And got crapped on. Never again


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> I use a good real estate agent to screen tenants. It solves many problems. I do make money on the property, but its the tax write offs that make it valuable. I just happen to be a tax bracket where the deductions make a big difference.



Oh, you're one them wealthy land Lords. Gottchya


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Im doing OK
> The leg was better today, I was able to walk my dog at te park
> He took a giant dump, bendin over to pick it up was the hard part LOL
> I hate when others don't pick up after their pups and step in it.
> ...


I agree...dumb people walking their dogs and do not pick up the crap in my yard ... You gonna grow them like the last tree you had ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> I agree...dumb people walking their dogs and do not pick up the crap in my yard ... You gonna grow them like the last tree you had ?


Not sure May just keep em in pots on deck
New neighbors moved in and see everything I do now
I am pissed the pictures of last yrs tree when the beer can next to stem is gone
I think my wife deleted a lot of them


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

When I was a kid, single parent household, we rented a house for 10 years. Real estate agent would come to house to pick up rent every month for 10 years. 1 day we get a letter from a funeral home. Turns out the property was owned by a man that owned a funeral home and he just died. The house belonged to him. He was told by his real estate agent no one would rent property, so they thought it was empty for 10 years.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh joy...neighbors


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> I use a good real estate agent to screen tenants. It solves many problems. I do make money on the property, but its the tax write offs that make it valuable. I just happen to be a tax bracket where the deductions make a big difference.


Yea. We split the expenses 4 ways. The place is paying for itself and I have gotten maybe half my investment back. With the property manager($200/month) taking care of new rentals and snow removal/maintenance, I don’t even think about the place and haven’t driven by in years. Absentee landlord. Yeppers.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> I use a good real estate agent to screen tenants. It solves many problems. I do make money on the property, but its the tax write offs that make it valuable. I just happen to be a tax bracket where the deductions make a big difference.


How many years can you claim loses before you have to show a gain?


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 11, 2019)

@Rose,silly question...but do you know any of the pnw breeders that live where you are ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> How many years can you claim loses before you have to show a gain?


I don’t think you are forced to ever show a gain. If it isn’t profitable then it isn’t profitable...


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t think you are forced to ever show a gain. If it isn’t profitable then it isn’t profitable...



Pretty much the deal here but it can trigger a flag at Rev Canada and a possible audit.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Pretty much the deal here but it can trigger a flag at Rev Canada and a possible audit.


Thats what I meant thanks Blues


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> How many years can you claim loses before you have to show a gain?


2 out of 5 years. I made $150 1 year and the other was $7, but I put in a new kitchen, roof and gutters and that increased the rent and the property value as well as the tax write offs.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> 2 out of 5 years. I made $150 1 year and the other was $7, but I put in a new kitchen, roof and gutters and that increased the rent and the property value as well as the tax write offs.


So you are doing it smart,
My buddy has a house he rents and does the same thing almost


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

I think most rental properties only pay off as a long term investment and you get paid when you sell or after the mortgage is paid off. Unless you get sued then you just get to enjoy being sued...


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

Its a business and I run like 1


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

I have been sued 5x, never for the house. Besides a good real estate agent, a good lawyer is very valuable.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I think most rental properties only pay off as a long term investment and you get paid when you sell or after the mortgage is paid off. Unless you get sued then you just get to enjoy being sued...



Since i retired I've been a property manager for  landlord. He has six buildings 8-10 units per.  He is doing really well. He also has a really smart lawyer. Not to mention a very very very good property manager


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2019)

Earl, no I don't know any PNW breeders.  Anyone in particular you are interested in?


----------



## ness (Feb 11, 2019)

Late afternoon OFC.  I have a question.  Do you have to clone?  Can't you just grow out a female and flip her when you want?  Does it make a big different?  have a good evening.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 11, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Earl, no I don't know any PNW breeders.  Anyone in particular you are interested in?


Thanks Rose... I talk to a couple of them on IG, they are good people... I know the cannabis world is small(and secretive)... I was just curious is all  ... and I know... you live somewhere and people think you know someone... I live in California and do not know movie stars...lol


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 11, 2019)

ness said:


> Late afternoon OFC.  I have a question.  Do you have to clone?  Can't you just grow out a female and flip her when you want?  Does it make a big different?  have a good evening.


hi ness, the only reason you clone is to have the same genetics of a plant and  not having to germ or buy more seeds of the same plant... but what do I know


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> hi ness, the only reason you clone is to have the same genetics of a plant and  not having to germ or buy more seeds of the same plant... but what do I know



Exactly.
The clone thing not the what do I know.lol


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

29*F. With freezing rain here.
I dug up a container of home made chicken veggy soup from the deep freezer. Tonight its hot soup, and maybe a fire in the wood stove. A shot of rhy and a cap full of rso from NS X BBSL.
I got my dog, all I need now is the company of a friendly woman. Oh well, can't have everything I guess.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> 29*F. With freezing rain here.
> I dug up a container of home made chicken veggy soup from the deep freezer. Tonight its hot soup, and maybe a fire in the wood stove. A shot of rhy and a cap full of rso from NS X BBSL.
> I got my dog, all I need now is the company of a friendly woman. Oh well, can't have everything I guess.



I would say you have it all figured out .  Sounds like a nice peaceful evening


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

I have no right to complain for sure but it does get old being by myself. 
Maybe Ill meet "the one" in my next 60yrs.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I have no right to complain for sure but it does get old being by myself.
> Maybe Ill meet "the one" in my next 60yrs.



Im on my third, i think this one's permanant.  i've had the old gal 21 years so i guess i got her fooled .


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

LOL!!!!
I had 1 for 5yrs. but we was both kids having kids and it didn't work.
I came close a couple times after that but they got smart and run off before I could seal the deal.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I have no right to complain for sure but it does get old being by myself.
> Maybe Ill meet "the one" in my next 60yrs.


On my third also 20 yrs now she's a keepa 
Still snowing here in PNW ..


----------



## mrcane (Feb 11, 2019)

My neighbor is swinging by for a safety meeting we gonna get baked. On the menu is Blackjack , Papaya and or Girl scout cookies. Join in if you like!!


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> LOL!!!!
> I had 1 for 5yrs. but we was both kids having kids and it didn't work.
> I came close a couple times after that but they got smart and run off before I could seal the deal.



I had my first one for five years but then she died of poisoning. Second one got killed one night.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

o


bluegrasser said:


> I had my first one for five years but then she died of poisoning. Second one got killed one night.


Not sure if I should like this LOL


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> o
> 
> Not sure if I should like this LOL


Just kidding.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 11, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> I had my first one for five years but then she died of poisoning. Second one got killed one night.


Man you tough on your girls!


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

Not much wonder im on my 3rd


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Just kidding.


Check PM LOL


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Man you tough on your girls!



Yea 2nd one wouldnt drink her poison.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

I sent him a picture


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I sent him a picture



Hilarious !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Yea 2nd one wouldnt drink her poison.


Now you are Jim Jones
The pic was of a psychotic serial killer


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Now you are Jim Jones



Naw, that was one evil sumb"#@$   .


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Now you are Jim Jones
> The pic was of a psychotic serial killer


 Ooops sorry i thought you were doing that there face-time thing


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Ooops sorry i thought you were doing that there face-time thing


Now people will think we are sending pics to each other


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Now people will think we are sending pics to each other



Ewwwwwww gheeesh


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

I was just out with Barney and a flock of geese flew overhead.
I wish I had Barneys reaction on vid. Lol The geese squacked and he thought he was had!   Big bad brave boy dog almost pooped himself.   
I'm very near the Il. river. We have a lot of geese all the time.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Ewwwwwww gheeesh


You better get that mole looked at LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I was just out with Barney and a flock of geese flew overhead.
> I wish I had Barneys reaction on vid. Lol The geese squacked and he thought he was had!   Big bad brave boy dog almost pooped himself.
> I'm very near the Il. river. We have a lot of geese all the time.


My last dog weighed 130lbs and if a blade of grass crossed his nose just right he would jump like that and be like what was that
Don't ya just love em


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> You better get that mole looked at LOL



I did. Mum checked it yesterday


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

Another cool creature we have here that surprised me is Bald Eagles. They hunt from the bridges and snag fish right out of the water.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I was just out with Barney and a flock of geese flew overhead.
> I wish I had Barneys reaction on vid. Lol The geese squacked and he thought he was had!   Big bad brave boy dog almost pooped himself.
> I'm very near the Il. river. We have a lot of geese all the time.


Mrs Fogey and I took my boy Jo for a walk tonight and there was a flock of Canada Geese in a baseball field eating the dead grass. Weird to see them here (Massachusetts)this time of year. They didn’t care for Jo bring so close. Jo could not care less...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Another cool creature we have here that surprised me is Bald Eagles. They hunt from the bridges and snag fish right out of the water.


Awesome creatures
I love Owls, I found a vomit pellet in the woods last week


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Another cool creature we have here that surprised me is Bald Eagles. They hunt from the bridges and snag fish right out of the water.



Lots of Bald Eagles here too,  the chicken farmers keep them well fed.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mrs Fogey and I took my boy Jo for a walk tonight and there was a flock of Canada Geese in a baseball field eating the dead grass. Weird to see them here (Massachusetts)this time of year. They didn’t care for Jo bring so close. Jo could not care less...



I like Jos' attitude !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

After an owls eats its pray they digest the portion that is food and everything else is squezed by the stomach into a pellet and vomited out
That's a owl pellet
in case someone did not know


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> I like Jos' attitude !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 251730


Cool Dad
I bet he looks like his Dad


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> After an owls eats its pray they digest the portion that is food and everything else is squezed by the stomach into a pellet and vomited out


When my kids were young, we used to hunt for owl pellets and take them apart to find mouse teeth and jaws. A bit morbid(and probably not good germ-wise) but we enjoyed it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Cool Dad
> I bet he looks like his Dad


He is handsome. I got the ogre gene...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> He is handsome. I got the ogre gene...


The one that comes after 50


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

I Love it! Lol
Is that a blunt hes got there or a bone?  Lol


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> After an owls eats its pray they digest the portion that is food and everything else is squezed by the stomach into a pellet and vomited out



They are amazing birds. As part of a local conservation group we used to build nest boxes for barred and great horned owls. Really cool to see them adopted by a nesting pair.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I Love it! Lol
> Is that a blunt hes got there or a bone?  Lol


Beef rib bone. I give them to him raw and frozen. Vet always comments on how good his teeth look until I tell her it’s because of the bones. Then I reprimanded and get a hard sell on their dental care products...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Beef rib bone. I give them to him raw and frozen. Vet always comments on how good his teeth look until I tell her it’s because of the bones. Then I reprimanded and get a hard sell on their dental care products...


Mine chews everything in the yard, he eats tree branches for snacks and we give hi the large beef  bones every other day, He has a pile under his tree with about 50 of them there.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Mine chews everything in the yard, he eats tree branches for snacks and we give hi the large beef  bones every other day, He has a pile under his tree with about 50 of them there.



It can go bad sometimes tho. We lost a nice black & tan coonhound once that way. A sliver of bone from a deer shank sliced his stomach.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> It can go bad sometimes tho. We lost a nice black & tan coonhound once that way. A sliver of bone from a deer shank sliced his stomach.


Oh I don't give him the bad ones that can do that only the ones that are lare and hollow  a certain raw bone cut like a shank cut Not sure I need to find out


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

Marrow Bones


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Beef rib bone. I give them to him raw and frozen. Vet always comments on how good his teeth look until I tell her it’s because of the bones. Then I reprimanded and get a hard sell on their dental care products...



Perfect!  Most ppl don't know about the reason bones need to be raw.
Any cooked bone is a no no.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

Bluegrasser
That sux!  You're right, even when you're care full things can happen.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Oh I don't give him the bad ones that can do that only the ones that are lare and hollow  a certain raw bone cut like a shank cut Not sure I need to find out



We learned the hard way.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Bluegrasser
> That sux!  You're right, even when you're care full things can happen.



At that time,  early 70s,  we didnt know any better. Dumb hicks.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> At that time,  early 70s,  we didnt know any better. Dumb hicks.


So Sorry  Pets are special beings
I took my dogs death harder than any other weird right


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> So Sorry  Pets are special beings
> I took my dogs death harder than any other weird right



Not weird at all. I had to have an old beagle put down a few years ago and bawled like a baby right on the vets office. Just horrific to have to do that.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Mine chews everything in the yard, he eats tree branches for snacks and we give hi the large beef  bones every other day, He has a pile under his tree with about 50 of them there.


When archeologists centuries from now excavate my property, they will think a large pack of beef carnivores lived here. I have nearly 2 decades of bones (in the thousands)scattered around the woods behind my house


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> When archeologists centuries from now excavate my property, they will think a large pack of beef carnivores lived here. I have nearly 2 decades of bones (in the thousands)scattered around the woods behind my house



That would be a hoot !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh I cried I balled my eyes out and did not sleep for days
It really hurt   Thanks Bro
I am going to try and take him out for now
So I am going to say Goodnight Everybody......................
Later


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> When archeologists centuries from now excavate my property, they will think a large pack of beef carnivores lived here. I have nearly 2 decades of bones (in the thousands)scattered around the woods behind my house


Ha
When I moved into my house I was doing some work in yard and dug up a horse


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2019)

We too have a pet cemetary. I love Jo, he is the coolest. I know he wouldn't love me right away, but we could try. 
Have I told you guys my owl story?
I don't want to bore you again. lol
GUess what?? It is snowing. cool huh? 
Canadian geese winter here. I love them even their honking. Mate for life and all that.
Gloman, I wish you had a nice lady in your life cause you are a nice guy.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Ha
> When I moved into my house I was doing some work in yard and dug up a horse



That would cause a few anxious moments eh ?!


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> We too have a pet cemetary. I love Jo, he is the coolest. I know he wouldn't love me right away, but we could try.
> Have I told you guys my owl story?
> I don't want to bore you again. lol
> GUess what?? It is snowing. cool huh?
> ...



Did you know crows mate for life ?  As do Mourning Doves. Its really sad to watch a crow after the loss of its mate.


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

I give my dogs cow femur bones. We have a pile in the front yard, in the house, and in the back yard. My dogs eat critters so not many bones left in the yard. A tail, some claws maybe, and always feathers.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> I give my dogs cow femur bones. We have a pile in the front yard, in the house, and in the back yard. My dogs eat critters so not many bones left in the yard. A tail, some claws maybe, and always feathers.



Mr Humbra and his Houndz from Hell !  It sounds like there may be a hennry in your neighborhood.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks Rose
But don't tell ppl I'm nice. It will ruin my bluff! Lol
And God said the days of man will be 120yrs.
I guess that means I have up to 57 more to get it right. 
I think Ill go a little slower this time.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

What breed Humbra ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Thanks Rose
> But don't tell ppl I'm nice. It will ruin my bluff! Lol
> And God said the days of man will be 120yrs.
> I guess that means I have up to 57 more to get it right.
> I think Ill go a little slower this time.



I sure dont want to be 120. Probably my neighbors would agree


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2019)

As long as I can have quality life I wanna hang out and enjoy my family.
Now my Family may not feel the same, lol, but as the head of the family its my right.


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> What breed Humbra ?


rottie/husky and weimaraner


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> rottie/husky and weimaraner



Im.not familiar witj weimaraner.. huskys arr gorgeous dogs


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Good evening OFC 

Clear and cold tonight and no snow.

Drinking coffee and watching old movies today.  I shared some of the Blackberry Fire I grew with a friend.  He lives in LA and buys his herb from dispensaries.  He has room mates and does not grow.  He could not finish the joint we were smoking.   I like it when friends try what I grow and really enjoy it.  he he   I read where Blackberry Fire is usually between 20 and 25 percent THC.   I have been smoking weed just about every day since 1974.  I have a good tolerance for THC.  No one ever knows when I am stoned.  It was quite obvious  my friend was stoned. He left here smiling from ear to ear.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> rottie/husky and weimaraner


Grow protection!!!


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Im.not familiar witj weimaraner.. huskys arr gorgeous dogs



Im not familiar with weimaraner... huskys are gorgeous dogs


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

very distinctive



 yellow eyes


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

In Cali they use them to hunt bear and deer.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> very distinctiveView attachment 251749
> yellow eyes


Beautiful Dogs... We had one when I was a kid...gentle and loving


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 11, 2019)

Used to work with a guy who had a pair of Weimies, (his word, not mine)


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

umbra said:


> very distinctiveView attachment 251749
> yellow eyes



Impressive,  a very handsome dog.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 12, 2019)

Gday OFC hope you have all had a bonza day thought Id add a bit of ozy to the dog conversation ,The true  Ozy dog - Blue heeler cattle dog , awesome companions


----------



## thegloman (Feb 12, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Dogs!
Can't help it, anything that loyal and willing to please is #1 in my book.
Umbra, Crocket
Beautiful buddies ya got there!


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> View attachment 251764
> 
> Gday OFC hope you have all had a bonza day thought Id add a bit of ozy to the dog conversation ,The true  Ozy dog - Blue heeler cattle dog , awesome companions



We rescued a Blue Heeler from the pound, he had less than an hour to live.  He was the best pet-dog we've ever had. Incredibly intelligent and he'd do everything to please . We miss him everyday.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

QB that pic you posted sure brought back some great memories. Our boy Hiker was identical in color and markings. Pulls the old heartstring
Thank you


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

Good Morning OFC........................................







Harroopp.........................


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

Coffee goes down way too fast these days
and back out even quicker LOL


----------



## thegloman (Feb 12, 2019)

LOL!
You're right there!


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 12, 2019)

How good is chocolate ,just cant stop


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 12, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Good Morning OFC........................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha that is me Owen


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## ness (Feb 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Don't know what to do first.  I guess the calls for a bowl, coffee in hand.  Stiggy love your picture you post.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

ness said:


> Good morning OFC.  Don't know what to do first.  I guess the calls for a bowl, coffee in hand.  Stiggy love your picture you post.


Morning You
I try to post ones to make everyone smile
Thank You Ness


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

Im on cup number 5
But Decafe now do that all while taking Diuretics
LOL The Older ones will understand


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

Anyone remember quarter video games Like Q-bert LOL




Or Joust Game that was fun too


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

Quarter Bowling Game


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

OK question
Does anyone else have a big dog that jumps on them when sleeping at 5 oclock in the AM saying they want out?
I don't mind but it has become a routine and I need more sleep sometimes/


----------



## thegloman (Feb 12, 2019)

Morning stiggy
My boy becomes a giant pain in the rear every morning at 4am.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Morning stiggy
> My boy becomes a giant pain in the rear every morning at 4am.


My guy trys to act like he has to go out around that same time , I tell him no and he will lay back down until 5 or so, but every now and then he has to pee and I pay the price of a few paper towels .
He is nocturnal breed animal gaurding dog and loves to stay out all night barking at the woods to ward off any Coyotes and such.
But my neighbors don't appreciate the barking so he has to saty inside,
It is hard he does not understand why he can not be outside all the time.
Oh and I sometimes get to use the wifes Fancy super duper Carpet cleaner. LOL
And yes I know how to work it,


----------



## umbra (Feb 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC


Whats cooking?


----------



## ness (Feb 12, 2019)

morning, I going with brewer tea to feed my babies.  To brew tea, do you simmer on the stove or just put a air stone in the bottom of the bucked?  All new to me.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC



Good morning Mr Umbra sir


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

ness said:


> morning, I going with brewer tea to feed my babies.  To brew tea, do you simmer on the stove or just put a air stone in the bottom of the bucked?  All new to me.


Air stone in bucket
Not sure how they do here,
I always crushed my malted 2 row barley 1st and then it and add molasses to my water needed, and then bubbled for 4 hrs and use it to water plants
I have also Cracked crushed the barley and just top dressed with it and watered in.

I have also used corn sprouts to make a sprout tea
Need to germ corn so tap root is approx 1/2 inch and they blend them up in a blender with water
and add to a 5 gallon pail never bubbled it used right away.
See what the people here say

A video might explain better


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Good morning Mr Umbra sir


Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain LOL





The Great and Powerful Umbra
Come on that has to make him smile


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes i guess you have a good knowlege of stalkers behind curtains. 
I kinda doubt Umbra is smilin


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Yes i guess you have a good knowlege of stalkers behind curtains.
> I kinda doubt Umbra is smilin


I bet he got a lil giggle


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I bet he got a lil giggle



Prolly changin his underwear right now


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Prolly changin his underwear right now


No way he goes commando
So I would wager


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>



That is hilarious !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> No way he goes commando
> So I would wager



Ewwwww


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> That is hilarious !


Not My dog but My dog Loves Pizza
He has to have his own piece when we order out
And all the crusts are his, so he claims
I love a good crust too


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Not My dog but My dog Loves Pizza
> He has to have his own piece when we order out
> And all the crusts are his, so he claims
> I love a good crust too



Yea its really hard to refuse them


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Yea its really hard to refuse them



You do realize he owns you, right ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> You do realize he owns you, right ?


Absolutely
He has us trained so well


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2019)

Good morning everyone. Two days ago it snowed so hard I didn't want to drive home and today it's 55 and raining. Love this weather . Coffee and a doob and I am ready to go.  I seem to be battling a string of luck here lately .  Currently I am dealing with bullcrap from my old life.  When does the relaxation part of retirement begin?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2019)

My Harley tells me when to go out, when he needs a snack and when we go visit some one,  he tells me when to leave  (at least he tries)


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 12, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> OK question
> Does anyone else have a big dog that jumps on them when sleeping at 5 oclock in the AM saying they want out?
> I don't mind but it has become a routine and I need more sleep sometimes/


Took my little girl out at 5am and then went back to bed...up now at 8:30...Used to be I couldn’t go back to sleep but not anymore...sometimes I can get up, have a cup’o joe and go back to sleep for another hour or so...


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

Thought I was turning into a Zombie but I think it is just the flu -- Either way U don't want it !-- Been living on CKN noodle soup and OJ ! -- I'll catch up later !-- Take a toke and my lungs catch fire !-- I don't like the flu !--


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

Keef said:


> Thought I was turning into a Zombie but I think it is just the flu -- Either way U don't want it !-- Been living on CKN noodle soup and OJ ! -- I'll catch up later !-- Take a toke and my lungs catch fire !-- I don't like the flu !--



Get well Keefe !


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

I do that sometimes RE -- Get up early -- have some caps -coffee a couple tokes then take a little morning nap !
On brewing tea -- A little molasses in a 5 gallon bucket with a loose lid and a bubbler stone -- Fill a sock with FFOF or other compost -- Put the sock in the bucket turn on the bubbler -- U can remove the sock full of dirt after a couple hours or the next day -- The microbial life in the dirt ( beneficial bacteria )-- will move into the water to eat the sugars in the molasses-- U got compost tea !-- I farm the beneficial bacteria -- They farm the weed !
Had some soup and some caps I might better go back to bed ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

Barney's Farm "NightShade " I bred to that Black Berry Snow Lotus --Burnt my lungs -- coughed till I cried !-- Straight up indica I believe ?-- Maybe call it Black Night ? -- She can hold her own ! -- Still got a couple NS crosses to evaluate too -Ike  NS-x- ( Mazar-i-Sharif-x- BBSL) --Stacked indicas !-- Night Shade a legend and been around a while -- Mazar-i-Sharif-- of Lebonese blond hash fame and that fire bringing BBSL !-- There can be only One !--  It's gonna hurt when I take another toke !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

Keef said:


> Thought I was turning into a Zombie but I think it is just the flu -- Either way U don't want it !-- Been living on CKN noodle soup and OJ ! -- I'll catch up later !-- Take a toke and my lungs catch fire !-- I don't like the flu !--


Feel better
My wife is coming down with the same thing
I have my fingers crossed I don't too


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

How many got the Flu shots this year
I never did  and my wife did.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 12, 2019)

I get one every year since I was 58 or so...the flu gets rough as you get old...


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2019)

Sorry to here you guys battling those winter weather malady's.  Since I live alone I don't have to deal with all that.  Back when I taught it was always coming down with something.  Grand kids are good for bringing the bugs around too.  Keef, I specifically seek out weed strains that don't make me cough.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2019)

Haven't had a flue shot since I retired.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 12, 2019)

I try to avoid catching bugs from folks but we do deliver meals on wheels to a bunch of old folks...I prefer not spreading or receiving flu bugs among them...I haven’t had the flu since I started getting the shot...


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

It's not the weed Nick it's my irritated lungs -- U hit those BBSL crosses too hard they hit back -- hard -- That old expand-o-matic weed !-- U take what U think is a reasonable toke -- Next thing U know U got smoke coming out your ears and eyeballs and can't breathe - Show it some respect and It's fine smoke !-- Disrespect her  and she'll kick yoass !--


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> How many got the Flu shots this year
> I never did  and my wife did.


I always do


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2019)

Yup Keef, I know about the irritated lungs!  I'm smoking some really fine stuff right now but you gotta respect it.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

I see Doc next week Maybe its not too late


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

They having an auction for FEMA trailers any day now -- These aren't the ones that put off that formaldehyde gas or what ever they it was -- I'm depressed -- They gonna be dirt cheap and if I had some money I could put one on an acre somewhere off the beaten path and get back to growing !-- It's this being in between that bothers me most !-- I just keep trying to find a way to get me and my stuff out of here so I feel like I'm moving on !-- I can come back to finish the place later -It's making me crazy !--- It's easier to polish up a place for the market  if it's empty!-- The housing market around here is booming but I don't think it has peaked yet !--- I'll get my price ! -- Texas show some progress on that MMJ and I'll find my benefactor and we get start getting some growing  done ! -- I'm a dumass who knows better and didn't get a flu shot -- I'm not out and about much and thought I'd be OK -- Must have picked up the flu at the store !-- Lots of it going around down here !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I see Doc next week Maybe its not too late


Im sure you'll pull thru


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2019)

Bunch of my Buddies got together, pooled there money and bought a bunch of the FEMA trailers from the first batch.  I didn't do any buying but I did help 'em get ready for sale.  These were never used, brand new so to speak. We had to change out the toilets because they were set up without holding tanks.  When you would open them up the smell would burn the nose and eyes.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

That 1st bunch of FEMA trailers after Katrina were toxic -- These from Harvey not supposed to be like that !-- If I had this place sold I'd have to bid on one !-- I heard on the news the bids on some were at about $100 !-- I'm sure they'll go for more but still be dirt cheap ! -- I needs to get back to growing -- I still got processing skills need perfecting -- 
I'm sure those hash oil cartridges will be a hit and I might lean that way -- I like my weed but the young gonna like the cartridges !- Most round here probably don't even know such stuff exist !-- Gummies-- lollipops-- Moon Rocks?-- I wanna make it all !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 12, 2019)

hey OFC... Keef feel better soon...no shots for me,but I should


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

EDS --Welcome to the OFC !-- I shoulda got the shot !-- I feel like I'm doing a little better but last time I had it I thought I was getting better then it came back worse than before!--
What U growing Cuz ?-- Was that U that had bugs ?-- I hate bugs !
Sun is out and low 70s -- The yard is a wreck but I can't do anything about it today !--


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi guys, 
Feel better soon Keef. How much are they going for those trailers?
I am a bit outta sorts, see ya later.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2019)

My son got the flu twice this season. No flu shot(I don’t get one either). Funny thing is he got the same strain both times. Doctors at urgent care have never seen that. He got tamiflu the second time and said it helped a lot. Get well soon keef. Hope you get things sorted out Rose.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2019)

I know it is the wrong time of day but 
Breakfast of champions! Hillbilly style.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2019)

Forgot something!


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 12, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys,
> Feel better soon Keef. How much are they going for those trailers?
> I am a bit outta sorts, see ya later.


Hi Rose...feel better soon young lady


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey Rose !-- I just saw that one report on those trailers-- They have a history of selling them dirt cheap --  I just haven't followed it because I can't even think about one till this place finished !- not sure where I would put one anyway !--- Soon as D.D. send me the paint and power roller I'll get busy on the house but the market hasn't topped out yet !-- I'm making money by just sitting on this place awhile !-- I just need the emotional crutch of growing to get my mind back together !-- I wanna box these indicas around another generation or 2 !-- Got to get my mommas cut out and cloning --
U know I don't think I needed that many cannacaps but I'm fairly comfortable unless I get up then I get one those professional head rushes -


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys,
> Feel better soon Keef. How much are they going for those trailers?
> I am a bit outta sorts, see ya later.


Feel Better Please


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 12, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> View attachment 251774
> 
> Forgot something!


Mmmm, that looks good, scuse me while I slip into the kitchen...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 12, 2019)

I been trimming this morning and now everything I touch gets a sticky fingerprint...


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I been trimming this morning and now everything I touch gets a sticky fingerprint...



But thats a good problem, right ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 12, 2019)

Not real pretty but sure was tasty, thanks for the inspiration Nick!!!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Not real pretty but sure was tasty, thanks for the inspiration Nick!!!
> View attachment 251777


Almost looks like the same cook made the two plates


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

Tired of CKN noodle soup so made me a grill cheese sandwich !--and a can of V8 -- Took my 2nd dose of Caps too !-- Sticky fingers ?-- Get some exam gloves and when they get sticky put them in the freezer -- That scissor hash will get hard and flake off the gloves !-- Scissor hash ?-- My favorite part of trimming !-- U can also keep a jar of Everclear around to rinse your fingers if U don't use gloves
I scrape the Scissor hash off the scissors but I stick them in alcohol once in a while for a good soak ! - When that alcohol starts getting  fairly saturated with Scissor hash U can evaporating the alcohol and recover the RSO !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2019)

Kinda does! Taters and Eggs and Spam! Oh my!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Kinda does! Taters and Eggs and Spam! Oh my!


I had to eat after seeing those dishes


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

That is what I use to call my Lumberjack delight


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 12, 2019)

Gdat OFC , nice morning here blue skies 22 deg cel looking at 30 tops , wedding anniversary today 26 years and going strong
some say I would of got less for Murder LOL - When I was growing outside it was dig a hole through in a bag op potting mix throw on some manure and that was it - from what Ive been reading its a bit more complicated inside - Ive been a water warrior since I moved inside thinking about giving dirt a try - got a lot of reading today - Have a great day or is it night - off to work yeh


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

Good day to U too Crockett-- late afternoon in Texas !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

It's looking more and more to me that Texas just might do this MMJ thing !-- So if they say I can have 6 plants -- They'll be outside sativas !-- I think we got a plenty long grow season !-- I'm have to look at some potent sativas !-- I would start them inside around the 1st of the year maybe earlier !- Come spring drag some 6 foot sexed sativa Queens  outside !-- Let them run til Croptober or November ?
That Plant count thing they do in the free states ?-- They only talking about the ones they can find -- Right ?-- Grow me some sativa trees ?-- Have to put my pole climbers to top it !-- Be out there harvesting with a chainsaw ? -- Trichomes so big U need a hatchet to chop them off ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 12, 2019)

Back in NJ we had scrapple. A bit like spam but without all the healthy benefits of spam, lol. Then there is pork roll. Even in NJ it is called by 2 different names. In North Jersey they call it Taylor Ham, and in South Jersey they call it pork roll. The label calls it Taylor's Pork Roll Ham. LOL. If you ever go to MN, you should go to the Spam Museum. They have busts of the founders all made from Spam.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

I must be getting better ya'll making me hungry !-- I'm thinking chili or pasta -- Maybe chili spaghetti or Frito Chili pie or maybe a chili dog or 2 ?-- Something I haven't had in a while is hogs head cheese -- It got another name but I don't know how to spell it !-- Also growing up we always had a condiment around called Chow- Chow !-- Some kind of pickled veggies- chopped green tomatoes and peppers  -- I should look up a recipe !--- I also need a good recipe for some Cajun olive salad like they put on po boys !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

Here in Nova Scotia scrapple is fried salt pork rind,  delicious heart attack on a plate. I used to fry scrapple then make a good pan of potatoe hash on top. 
I had a heart attack when i was 50, but im sure scrapple n hash had nothing to do with it.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

Keef said:


> I must be getting better ya'll making me hungry !-- I'm thinking chili or pasta -- Maybe chili spaghetti or Frito Chili pie or maybe a chili dog or 2 ?-- Something I haven't had in a while is hogs head cheese -- It got another name but I don't know how to spell it !-- Also growing up we always had a condiment around called Chow- Chow !-- Some kind of pickled veggies- chopped green tomatoes and peppers  -- I should look up a recipe !--- I also need a good recipe for some Cajun olive salad like they put on po boys !



We always made pork headcheese. Basically fat and meat boiled off the head of the pig with lots of summer savory


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

I'll have what he's having !-- I got a plan to change my life when I relocate -- I need to exercise more and eat better !
I know I'd feel better !-- Right now if it comes to fight or flight ?-- I ain't running I would just die tired !-- Like papa used to say -- If someone take a T-bone steak out yoass just make sure U leave with at least a ham sandwich out their's !-- I used to run and ain't nothing wrong with my legs but I am in piss poor physical condition !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2019)

umbra said:


> Back in NJ we had scrapple. A bit like spam but without all the healthy benefits of spam, lol. Then there is pork roll. Even in NJ it is called by 2 different names. In North Jersey they call it Taylor Ham, and in South Jersey they call it pork roll. The label calls it Taylor's Pork Roll Ham. LOL. If you ever go to MN, you should go to the Spam Museum. They have busts of the founders all made from Spam.


I tried pork roll a couple of years ago. We used to vacation in Cape May. I am a big Ween fan and they have a song about pork roll, egg and cheese so I had to try it. I will not try it again. Scrapple too. I will take sausage or Canadian bacon over those messes any day.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

Crayfish season coming soon !-- I love me some mud bugs !-- I do a pretty good Crayfish boil -- I also like deep fried tails with a romalade dipping sauce ! -Scrimps too !-- Coconut fried shrimp with Pina colada tartar sauce !--  Time to think  about supper ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I tried pork roll a couple of years ago. We used to vacation in Cape May. I am a big Ween fan and they have a song about pork roll, egg and cheese so I had to try it. I will not try it again. Scrapple too. I will take sausage or Canadian bacon over those messes any day.



Why do folks prefer Canadian bacon ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Why do folks prefer Canadian bacon ?


Canadian bacon is midway between bacon and ham, the 2 perfect pork products...


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't understand either Blue !-- I can take an extra thick piece of regular smoked belly bacon cook it up right and dip it in chocolate !--Or deep fry it in a batter-- festival style -- CKN  fried bacon !-- Make U run home and slap momma !
Chocolate covered bacon and deep fried bacon is a sin so don't be having any !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Canadian bacon is midway between bacon and ham, the 2 perfect pork products...



Ok but what other way is there to make bacon ? You mean that thin sliced no fat stuff ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

Keef said:


> I don't understand either Blue !-- I can take an extra thick piece of regular smoked belly bacon cook it up right and dip it in chocolate !--Or deep fry it in a batter-- festival style -- CKN  fried bacon !-- Make U run home and slap momma !
> Chocolate covered bacon and deep fried bacon is a sin so don't be having any !



Hell im a sinner bound for hell anyway so.......


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

A man used a pig to try to prove God to me one time !-- He said it had to be a Divine creation because somebody put all the good stuff on one animal ! He said it couldn't be an accident !-- He had a good point !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> **** im a sinner bound for **** anyway so.......



Red Pencil strikes again.  prolly should them bulk.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

Keef said:


> A man used a pig to try to prove God to me one time !-- He said it had to be a Divine creation because somebody put all the good stuff on one animal ! He said it couldn't be an accident !-- He had a good point !



I'd choose Whitetail deer anyday over pork.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2019)

Any animal that can eat an apple and turn it into bacon is ok with me...


----------



## thegloman (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm with You OF8!
Anything turns apples to bacon is a hit with me!


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Any animal that can eat an apple and turn it into bacon is ok with me...



Thats true enough. But unless you grow your own pig , its highly unlikely it ever sees an apple.  And i say this with highest respect for your admiration for pork ham n bacon !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

I give !  Cede !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2019)

I stole that joke from Jim Gaffigan...


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I stole that joke from Jim Gaffigan...


I dont know who Jim is but i figured i better fold .  Apparently Im already on a couple ignore lists. 
You got me ya ol bugger


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

I need to figure out how to update my -you tube app !-- I can't get to the comments section on the fox news shows anymore !-
Maybe I got banned ?--- I know they gotta be missing me ?-- I am a trolling fool !
The one about Miss Nancy putting his test tickles in a jar on her mantle as a trophy ?-- That one was a real hit ! -- I couldn't even find the definition of some those things they called me ! -- Musta been a miss spelling ?-- Good Times !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 12, 2019)

I’m sure my mama fed me some spam at least once but I prefer bacon with my eggs...
Made the wife a batch of canna butter  this afternoon...a bit of Mama Mia, an indica freebie that I got somewhere while ordering seeds...it’s nightime meds so hopefully it’ll put her out...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 12, 2019)

I think they banned you Keef...


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 12, 2019)

Canadian bacon is for pizza.  Amuricun  bacon is for breakfast, BLT's, toping burgers and wrapping steak!  I'll take the American kind myself


----------



## umbra (Feb 12, 2019)

When I was in Spain, I ordered bacon and they gave me pancetta, lol. Totally different than what I was expecting


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2019)

I had bacon at a hot pot in Taipei. Bacon and boiling is not ok...


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Good Evening OFC

I have been to Hawaii 3 times on three different islands.  For some reason SPAM is the breakfast mainstay of  the restaurants the locals go to.
They have a lot of SPAM recipes on the menus of the diners and restaurants off of the beaten path.
Such a versatile food.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 13, 2019)

Wind’n rain comin next two days...the wind is already blowin pretty strong here now...well it ain’t no hurricane or tornado but  there gonna be some downed trees n such...Jozi say hey ya’ll...


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'll have what he's having !-- I got a plan to change my life when I relocate -- I need to exercise more and eat better !
> I know I'd feel better !-- Right now if it comes to fight or flight ?-- I ain't running I would just die tired !-- Like papa used to say -- If someone take a T-bone steak out yoass just make sure U leave with at least a ham sandwich out their's !-- I used to run and ain't nothing wrong with my legs but I am in piss poor physical condition !--


To many birthdays Keef - you need a balanced diet


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Storm day here 20cm snow then ice pellets to freezing rain to rain.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
Still colder than a well diggers a** but at least it isn't snowing again.
Beans are poppin so I get to bury beans today!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

Morning Ya Old Farts


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Morning Ya Old Farts



You got a PM


----------



## ness (Feb 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  I use to make spam green pepper, onions, mac. tomato soap, and a dash of ketchup. Cook the mac, dice the spam mix it all together and they you go (MA)


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> You got a PM


OK Found it and replied


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 13, 2019)

Good morning my friends!  Goulash with Spam! Good stuff.  I grew up with Mom slicing it and frying it and putting it on a sammich, just like blt.  I been addicted but its probably worse then bacon.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

Cooked in butter sliced on Toast
Still have about 30 cans in emergency stock


----------



## zigggy (Feb 13, 2019)

good moring guys,,,your a good man 2re ,,thanks for helping the elderly ,,,there just like children ,,,only more afraid,,,,gotta run   another 16 hour day,,,,stay safe and be well,,,zig


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 13, 2019)

2RE my Harley is roasting in front of the fire


----------



## ness (Feb 13, 2019)

I have a ?.  Do you think, I could brew tea with 2 gal of tea in 5 gal bucket or does it have to be brew with a gal to a 5 gal bucket?  Does it matter?


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Still talking about Spam... lol.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2019)

Spam?
Ohhhhh kayyyyy.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2019)

Ness
Yes 5gal. Bucket is just the easy go to everybody has on hand.
Make as much or as little as you please in any container.
Just make sure you have good surface tension disruption.  (Lots of bubbles)


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Good morning my friends!  Goulash with Spam! Good stuff.  I grew up with Mom slicing it and frying it and putting it on a sammich, just like blt.  I been addicted but its probably worse then bacon.



We always had it on sammichs. Little mayo sometimes sliced dill pickle mmmmmmm


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Still talking about Spam... lol.



Hey you started it


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

I loved sandmiches made with this as a kid, they made a devil chicken too


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I loved sandmiches made with this as a kid, they made a devil chicken too
> View attachment 251819



Yes that was good too. Women made them with pickles chopped into it for their tea parties and such.


----------



## ness (Feb 13, 2019)

Thank you gloman.  I have a large round air stone.  Hope to be up in running March the 20th.  I've been doing it this way and that way, now, I'm going with brewer tea.  Going to go crazy.  I'm going to grow that sativa outside.  Do, you clone sativa, or let them run?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 13, 2019)

Good morning ness.  I clone anything I grow in case I wanna grow it again.   I always top my Sativas twice.  Once at the 4th node and again about 2 weeks later.  After that I let 'em run.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

Question:  what is an air stone ?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2019)

Good morning all,

Ness the recipe i gave you is for one gallon but yes, just double the recipe if you do two gallons.

It is snowing like ridiculous. we have well over 2 feet. it will end any day, i just know it.

i hope you are all sitting down, i have NEVER had spam. We didn't have a lot of money but we had a lot of good food cause dad grew it and raised beef. Bud's family had 7 kids and never had a steak in their life.  

Hope you are all as high as needed.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Question:  what is an air stone ?


It is use to create and add Oxygen for fish tanks and large ponds depending on its size
It hooks to an air pump


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> It is use to airate fish tanks and large ponds depending on its size
> It hooks to an air pump



Thanks Stig,  good thing you're here to answer questions. Appreciate it.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

removed - large file


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Thanks Stig,  good thing you're here to answer questions. Appreciate it.


welcome
I will take the pic down now, the blue thing connects to the air line and then to pump
I think the other thing may be a backflo devise (one way Valve)


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2019)

ness said:


> Thank you gloman.  I have a large round air stone.  Hope to be up in running March the 20th.  I've been doing it this way and that way, now, I'm going with brewer tea.  Going to go crazy.  I'm going to grow that sativa outside.  Do, you clone sativa, or let them run?


You can clone whatever you want to keep.
Its best to clone during veg but it can be done during bloom too.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

thegloman said:


> You can clone whatever you want to keep.
> Its best to clone during veg but it can be done during bloom too.


If cloned during flower, you will have to let them reveg and adjust your light time back to more than 12 hrs on
ie:  18 hrs on 6 off etc.............

A clone in reveg looks funky LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

Whats everyone doing today
My old lady is sick, and I am home to take care of her
Dang dog got out off deck last night downed iced steps and would not come back up them
I spent hrs trying to get a lead on him in wet icy snow, almost broke my neck.
I finally got him in before midnight.
The things we do for love


----------



## zigggy (Feb 13, 2019)

heck spam's not that bad,,,try eating liver or tripe,,,my mom used to make that stuff once or twice a month ,,,,those were the night  I eat over a buddy's house


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

zigggy said:


> heck spam's not that bad,,,try eating liver or tripe,,,my mom used to make that stuff once or twice a month ,,,,those were the night  I eat over a buddy's house



I love liver n onions with a nice thick dark gravy. Mashed tatoes and a big slab of homemade bread and molasses.


----------



## ness (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks Stiggy, I'm excited to get started.  Hopefully, I'll get the paint today.  Rose, I saw the weather picture on the new.  I saw all that mess up your way.   We have been getting a lot of rain.  Overcast sky's.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

ness said:


> Thanks Stiggy, I'm excited to get started.  Hopefully, I'll get the paint today.  Rose, I saw the weather picture on the new.  I saw all that mess up your way.   We have been getting a lot of rain.  Overcast sky's.


And remeber Gloman too


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2019)

bluegrasser, we have huge data on anything you might need to know here at MP.  Google is your friend. When i started here i read for a solid month.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> bluegrasser, we have huge data on anything you might need to know here at MP.  Google is your friend. When i started here i read for a solid month.



Of course i've been reading, and saving and book-marking. Tremendous amount of info from experienced growers. Really appreciate.  Sometimes a question will pop up in relation to a topic being discussed in an open forum. So I'll ask. I could google the term or search the word(s)  here but I really fail to see the harm asking a poster a question on a topic already in circulation. 
My apologies.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

Is it still morning ?-- Keef been shot at and missed -- **** at and hit ! -- Ugh !-- Sunny and in the low 70s at the beach !-- It would be nice to do some yard work -- Just not up to it !
Only dumb question is the one U don't ask Blue !-- I order all my stuff from Amazon -I used 2 inch air stone !
- This tea ya'll be using makes me wonder sometimes ?-- When I set a Box up I was adding 3-5 mils of VOODOO juice -- It's just to innoculate the box with a colony of healthy bacteria that has about 25,000 kinds-- -If I was out I would just put a scoop of nute water from a healthy box into the new one - To transfer the bacteria into the new box -- That is the LIVE part of my res. -- I'm a little confused about needing a lot of tea because it seems to me I am growing in tea !-- I still got plenty happy healthy beneficials when it's time to change the res in a month -


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Raining today.. but not bad.  

I don't eat SPAM anymore.  I got really sick on it as a kid.   I ate some on a Boy Scout hike right outta the can.  I saved the rest for a snack later on.  The open can, a hot day.. ugh.. you guessed it..  it went bad and I got sick. The thought of SPAM now still kinda turns my stomach.  Too bad.  I used to LOVE the stuff.

Stay warm and dry today my friends.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

That Voodoo juice is expensive so I'm looking for a new source of beneficial bacteria !-- As U know I'm like a minimalist-- I'm down with simple and easy -- What I've decided is to replace the Voodoo juice with a sock full of FFOF or good compost -- Throw it into a Box when I set it up and take it out after a few hours later or the next day -- I just need the beneficial to move into my nute water ! -- Should work if not I'll go back to Voodoo juice !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2019)

Bluegrasser, no need to apologize, just giving you  a heads up.
Keef,  so let's start keef getting stronger. So go sit in a chair and do 10 sit to stands. That is all.  Let me know how that goes... I hate those. 

Here is mr wilson and the back




 yard.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2019)

click on those icicles wish my little brother was here, we could do a good fight with those.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

Ok i got the "heads up".


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2019)

You are rolloing your eyes at me? Really? And while. I am at it i need to say thanks to bud for never calling me his "old lady". Love that guy.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

Not today Rose !-- Flu got me down !--When I can I have a back yard to mow and weeds to pull in the front yard !-- 
A house to clean ! --There's other stuff I could do too  but I'm not up to traveling today !-- I just want to be out of here so I can start growing again !-- 
If Texas goes MMJ -- They gonna need to be taught some stuff !-- I been thinking about some kind of beginners thread -- I know we got one here and whether I do it here or elsewhere I'll link it back to here !-- Just something I'm thinking about !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> You are rolloing your eyes at me? Really? And while. I am at it i need to say thanks to bud for never calling me his "old lady". Love that guy.



Hmmmm im quite sure I've never referred to any woman as my "old lady" ,  although I've seen the term used here on numerous ocassions -- with rebuke I might add.  But I'll do a search and make sure.
Thank you


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

RE -- I got the app to update and I been trolling already !--  I know it must be wrong but it gives me such pleasure that I do it anyway !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 13, 2019)

Happy phishing keef!!!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> You are rolloing your eyes at me? Really? And while. I am at it i need to say thanks to bud for never calling me his "old lady". Love that guy.


It's an on going Joke , My wife is Older than me LOL
And she said it 1st to me Long Time ago
Stiggy Nevers disrespects The Ladies...........................


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 13, 2019)

Morning OFC...another fine day to be a grower . Y'all get up way to early...lol


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Morning OFC...another fine day to be a grower . Y'all get up way to early...lol


Morn Sleepy Head
Hey Earl, I know where you are located but forget way you can not grow outdoors
Are you in a place that does not allow outdoor plants?
Hope your Day has been good brother


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 13, 2019)

I can't/don't grow outside due to certain big mouthed family, douche neighbors, and living in a "grey" area vicinity


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 13, 2019)

I may grow one of the ac/dc hemp plants outdoors since it isn't actual marijuana


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

There's lots of people live in prohibition states or got nosy people around !-- I need more room but I been thinking that it wouldn't be that hard to turn an old fridge into a 1-2 plant grow cabinet ?-- I could stand an 6-8 chest freezer up on end and grow in it ?-and even lock it ?-- Some people need a place to grow that isn't obvious ?-- Something like that might work ?
Ain't nothing wrong with some spam once in awhile -- in the early 70s the army still had "C" rations that came in cans !--Each meal also came with a 5 pack of cigarettes a pack of matches !--I seemed to always end up with Lucky Strikes or Camels !--Anyway  one those C rats was eggs and ham -- Commonly known as green eggs and ham -- There's just something wrong with ham and eggs in a can ?-- U can't make that right !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2019)

If you ain't up by 4am you ain't old. Lol
Seems only old farts get up that early without a reason.
My Dog makes sure I don't sleep past 4am. lol


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> It's an on going Joke , My wife is Older than me LOL
> And she said it 1st to me Long Time ago
> Stiggy Nevers disrespects The Ladies...........................



My wife is 5 years oldern me. She often calls me old man.


STIGGY said:


> It's an on going Joke , My wife is Older than me LOL
> And she said it 1st to me Long Time ago
> Stiggy Nevers disrespects The Ladies...........................



My wife is 5 years oldern me. She often calls me old man. I've never called her old woman or old lady,  even tho those names are often terms of endearment. I doubt there are any wife-beaters on here who refer to their wifes as old lady or old woman.  
I think someone's having a bad day.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

Let's get the crock pot out and start some soup ?-- What U think about a good baked potato soup ?-- diced baked potato in a creamy base made with bacon-- cheese - sour cream --butter--- all the goodies U would want on a baked potato !--
 Dam !-- Outta bacon !-- U got to have bacon !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 13, 2019)

Keef said:


> Let's get the crock pot out and start some soup ?-- What U think about a good baked potato soup ?-- diced baked potato in a creamy base made with bacon-- cheese - sour cream --butter--- all the goodies U would want on a baked potato !--
> Dam !-- Outta bacon !-- U got to have bacon !


Yes you do!!!


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Yes you do!!!



Canadian bacon.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 13, 2019)

thegloman said:


> If you ain't up by 4am you ain't old. Lol
> Seems only old farts get up that early without a reason.
> My Dog makes sure I don't sleep past 4am. lol


I may get up at 3or4am to take the dog out or a pi$$ but I’m back in bd and sleep till 9 or so...that’s why I take my night meds before I go to bed...then again I often Don’t go to bed till around 1 or 2 in the am as well...


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

That'll work !-How about belly bacon and Canadian bacon ?
Green onion and nice crunchy bacon bits as a garnish and chunks of pan fried Canadian bacon in the soup ?-- This is an international club -- I don't want to show favorites !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

Keef said:


> That'll work !-How about belly bacon and Canadian bacon ?
> Green onion and nice crunchy bacon bits as a garnish and chunks of pan fried Canadian bacon in the soup ?-- This is an international club -- I don't want to show favorites !



No favorites around here bro ! You know if you eat enough Canadian bacon you'll turn into one of us


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

What is the difference between bacon and pork bellies


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

Bacon is sliced pork belly !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

G


STIGGY said:


> What is the difference between bacon and pork bellies



Google please,  thats what its for


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

Canadian bacon comes from the back !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

Keef said:


> Canadian bacon comes from the back !


Back of what ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> G
> 
> 
> Google please,  thats what its for


Found it  Thanks Google


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2019)

If you look at the picture, it would where the tail is


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue -I got a Head Injury and some say I ain't right but the way I see it is --MP is the moderators house and they can kick U out at any time-- for any reason or no reason-- so I try not to piss them off especially if they having a bad day ! --


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

Ever had home made head cheese?


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

umbra said:


> If you look at the picture, it would where the tail is
> View attachment 251825



Back, side and belly usually.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Ever had home made head cheese?



Yes i used to make it every fall when we butchered the hogs. Delicious !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Yes i used to make it every fall when we butchered the hogs. Delicious !


Oh Yes
It looks Bad when being made but once the gel has set and you slice it out
Good stuff for sure


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey Umbra tell me what this "Let the Good Times Roll" is again ?-- What about Larry OG -x- OG RB ?-- Black Rose -x- Black Dalia I understand !-- I'm be going back into those S-x- OL seed too after a tasty lemon -- The one I had must have leaned to Squish ?-- Mimosa -x - Double Purple Dojo ?
I'll be looking for a girl with color out that one !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Oh Yes
> It looks Bad when being made but once the gel has set and you slice it out
> Good stuff for sure



Mmmmm.  Pickled hocks are delicious in stew or saurkraut too.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Mmmmm.  Pickled hocks are delicious in stew or saurkraut too.


I use to loved pig knuckles , my Dad and I would polish off a big jar in no time at all.
Now that he has past some time ago, I no longer enjoy them.
I guess it was one of those Dad moments


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

I always wanted to raise hogs for meat, but my wife refused
She said we would have named them and no way would she let me slaughter them


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I always wanted to raise hogs for meat, but my wife refused
> She said we would have named them and no way would she let me slaughter them



A bud of mine used to train his to come by name and eat an apple out his hand. When _ that time _ came he just called them in and an apple in one hand and a .22 in the other.  He could be pretty rednecky.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> A bud of mine used to train his to come by name and eat an apple out his hand. When _ that time _ came he just called them in and an apple in one hand and a .22 in the other.  He could be pretty rednecky.


I have raised Cickens and rabbits and never had a problem turning them into a meal, and once a calf that I was tricked into help kill.
Pigs are like dogs, very smart too
I could never get myself to do it.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I have raised Cickens and rabbits and never had a problem turning them into a meal, and once a calf that I was tricked into help kill.
> Pigs are like dogs, very smart too
> I could never get myself to do it.



Its a learned thing i guess. When you grow up with it you dont think anything about it.  One day you're feeding them and the next they're feeding you.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Its a learned thing i guess. When you grow up with it you dont think anything about it.  One day you're feeding them and the next they're feeding you.


If I had too I could


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 13, 2019)

Momma says that breakfast yesterday was good enough to do again so here at the redeye house, breakfast happens whenever you cook it...we havin another round of bacon, eggs’n hashbrowns here in the middle of the afternoon...


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Momma says that breakfast yesterday was good enough to do again so here at the redeye house, breakfast happens whenever you cook it...we havin another round of bacon, eggs’n hashbrowns here in the middle of the afternoon...


Sounds licious


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 13, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I have raised Cickens and rabbits and never had a problem turning them into a meal, and once a calf that I was tricked into help kill.
> Pigs are like dogs, very smart too
> I could never get myself to do it.


I have a small plot and always had the idea that I would grow my own meat but as soon as I get any sort of animal my wife gives it a name and that's it I end up with another pet , now we have pet cows , pet chickens , pet sheep and a pet goat and Im still buying meat from the butcher


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2019)

Keef said:


> Hey Umbra tell me what this "Let the Good Times Roll" is again ?-- What about Larry OG -x- OG RB ?-- Black Rose -x- Black Dalia I understand !-- I'm be going back into those S-x- OL seed too after a tasty lemon -- The one I had must have leaned to Squish ?-- Mimosa -x - Double Purple Dojo ?
> I'll be looking for a girl with color out that one !


You got a mix of stuff in Let the Good Times Roll, lol. Devil's tit x apricot head, mango x blackrose x apricot head, squish x apricot head, black mamba x apricot head. and sour dubb x BoC x apricot head.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2019)

Bluegrasser, you better listen to keef today and everyday.   Thanks Keef for reminding the child.



Keef said:


> Blue -I got a Head Injury and some say I ain't right but the way I see it is --MP is the moderators house and they can kick U out at any time-- for any reason or no reason-- so I try not to piss them off especially if they having a bad day ! --


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

umbra said:


> You got a mix of stuff in Let the Good Times Roll, lol. Devil's tit x apricot head, mango x blackrose x apricot head, squish x apricot head, black mamba x apricot head. and sour dubb x BoC x apricot head.


Uhm excuse me, Devils _what ???_
Im shocked


Rosebud said:


> Bluegrasser, you better listen to keef today and everyday.   Thanks Keef for reminding the child.



Another heads up huh ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

What up Crockett -- Morning I guess !-- I always thought Australia was a cool place  but I heard about the snakes and -- I don't do well with snakes !-- We got plenty in Texas but I still don't like them !-- We had a couple acres growing get up and I raised CKNs - Some rabbits - occasional calf -- They were not pets !-- I got those White Rock broiler chick's 25 or 50 at a time and 8 or 9 weeks later they went in the freezer ! -- When I get moved I hope to get me some chickens -- Brahmas or Jersey Giants -- I want 25 lb Chickens -- Big as turkeys !-- I have a smoker and I know how to use it !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 13, 2019)

Keef said:


> What up Crockett -- Morning I guess !-- I always thought Australia was a cool place  but I heard about the snakes and -- I don't do well with snakes !-- We got plenty in Texas but I still don't like them !



The snakes and spiders are the least of it.  They got suicidal roos and lizards that are 6ft long and run on their hind legs.  Jellyfish and conefish, and all kinds of mean and nasty things!


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2019)

You live by the beach, lol. In Australia they got saltwater crocks that'll come and snatch your dog


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 13, 2019)

Rose,  you have the patience of Jobe


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

I ain't Messing with no salt water crocodile!-- The gator I lost the gun fight with wasn't but maybe a meter or a little longer ! -- He wanted a piece of me bad !-- There I am on top the car with an empty pistol !--Dam it was hot !- I let the gator keep the rod and reel !
Here we got a nice resort beach and I'm on an inner tube out past the breakers --  I was just lighting up what I brought out under my hat when I saw that boat said "Big Shark Research" on the side of it !--- I was finished being in the water !
Ole Keef didn't need no more tokes !-- U would a been proud of the way I stood up and caught a wave -- I  rode that inner tube in like a surfboard  -Lost my hat --lighter -weed and cigarettes and was O.K. about it !--  I don't do that anymore !
Ruined a perfectly good buzz !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah,  but what a rush!


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

Nick --I'm a recovering adrenaline junkie -- I don't need an  adrenaline rush like that anymore !---
 No more -- Hold my beer and watch this !-
- I'm almost 65-- I break easy and don't heal as fast as I used to !-- I used to tell them -- If U see me running ?-- U might want to try to keep up -
- Cause I don't usually be running ! -- There's probably a good reason I'm running !


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

Doctor Mind Bender -- Pretty much ended my career in the O.R. !--After my fall he told my boss I had seen too much blood -guts and death for one lifetime and I could no longer be trusted not to freeze up in an emergency !-- I never froze up !-- but --U can't unsee things like the result of a machete fight with no winner !-- Dam that was a mess !-- I was sewing the doc was sewing --blood everywhere !-- I thrived in a madhouse like that !-- I scrubbed surgery on one guy twice -- 1st time his wife stabbed him with a butcher knife -- The next time she emptied a Saturday night special into him-- Shot him 6 or 7 times !-- All over  !-- I had to go see him afterwards -- I said -- Dude U should really give the relationship some thought?-- He said -- She loves she just do this when she gets mad !-- Wasn't nothing more I could do !


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

Just so U know the 2 guys from the machete fight bled out and died in the ER while we were working on them ! -- There was just too much to fix !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

Keef said:


> Just so U know the 2 guys from the machete fight bled out and died in the ER while we were working on them ! -- There was just too much to fix !



That is good to know for sure.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 13, 2019)

Darwinism at its finest.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Darwinism at its finest.



Natural species selection


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

I shouldn't talk about stuff like that !-- I apologize !-- There's no reason for U to know about that stuff  !-- I took a dose of caps and some benadryl -- Having lots of pressure in my face and some blurry vision in my left eye -- Makes me a little crazy !-- No more bloody talk I promise !
Later !


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

Keef said:


> I shouldn't talk about stuff like that !-- I apologize !-- There's no reason for U to know about that stuff  !-- I took a dose of caps and some benadryl -- Having lots of pressure in my face and some blurry vision in my left eye -- Makes me a little crazy !-- No more bloody talk I promise !
> Later !



No problems Keef, most of us have seen blood and gore. No biggie.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

I could a told U about Fornier's Gangrene ? -- Gangrene of the urethra !-- I don't think I could do it justice without smell-a- vision !--I seen people puke in thier mask !----The smell of Sudamonis-(sp) in the morning ?-- When U know what different bacteria smell like U know too much !
Caps are kicking in I might go to bed ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

Keef said:


> I could a told U about Fornier's Gangrene ? -- Gangrene of the urethra !-- I don't think I could do it justice without smell-a- vision !--I seen people puke in thier mask !----The smell of Sudamonis-(sp) in the morning ?-- When U know what different bacteria smell like U know too much !
> Caps are kicking in I might go to bed ?



No need to go to bed yet old bud,  that was an interesting and horrifying job you had. Pus and blood and bare bones and tore-out guts. Awful stuff man


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 13, 2019)

Now that is a vision I did not need that vision in my head


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 14, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> The snakes and spiders are the least of it.  They got suicidal roos and lizards that are 6ft long and run on their hind legs.  Jellyfish and conefish, and all kinds of mean and nasty things!


AND the Drop Bears


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 14, 2019)

Keef said:


> What up Crockett -- Morning I guess !-- I always thought Australia was a cool place  but I heard about the snakes and -- I don't do well with snakes !-- We got plenty in Texas but I still don't like them !-- We had a couple acres growing get up and I raised CKNs - Some rabbits - occasional calf -- They were not pets !-- I got those White Rock broiler chick's 25 or 50 at a time and 8 or 9 weeks later they went in the freezer ! -- When I get moved I hope to get me some chickens -- Brahmas or Jersey Giants -- I want 25 lb Chickens -- Big as turkeys !-- I have a smoker and I know how to use it !


Hey Keef , got me some big snakes here last couple years come home couple weeks ago and the missus cat trotting along behind a 6 foot plus king brown in my driveway just tapping at its tale, snake didn't even bat an eye , till I took its head off with a shovel .
Lost a couple of dogs to snakes always on your mind when your outside .


----------



## thegloman (Feb 14, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
What a Wonderfull day!
Only a little snow left on the ground and it supposed to get up to 50 today!  Whoo hoo!
Tomorrow tho I'm sad to say its comming back. 
1st new beans are starting to emerge thru the soil.  
BOC is 1st up.
I've decided after the next grow I'm gonna dial back to just 2 plants per grow and Rock the LST.


----------



## ness (Feb 14, 2019)

Morning fellow farmer's.  Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## zigggy (Feb 14, 2019)

good morning everyone and happy valentines day


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

Morning OFC  !-- Ugh !-- I might live !--Happy Valentine's Day !-- Wake and Bake !-- 70s and sun at the beach today !
Maybe this afternoon I can get something done ?-- 
Gloman looking for his groove on the grow ?-- Build U one those Screen of Green tables like Nick had !-- 
Crocket U can have the snakes !-- I'm primitive and prejudice about snakes !- Only good snake is a dead snake !
I think it may be genetic !-- A water moccasin-- This venomous water snake we got in the southern U.S. -- Fell out a tree into the boat with Uncle Oats !-- Unck let him have it with a shotgun !-- Kilt the snake !-- and the boat !


----------



## ness (Feb 14, 2019)

My cell crashed.  I need supplies to start my grow, I can't do both.  Looks like I'll be starting up in April.  Sh**.


----------



## ness (Feb 14, 2019)

lol Keef, I use to take my son snake hunting up in MA, we always had fun.  Never kept them long, always let them go the next day.


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Morning





Did someone mention Snakes .......................................


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

Morning Ness !-- Zig !-- Catch a snake ?-- Only way I ever caught a snake was in the chicken house growing up !-- I got something for some Egg stealing snakes !-- I thread a fish hook into an egg -- tie the string off so he can't get away and put that egg back in the nest !-- He won't be stealing no more eggs ! - Snake swallow the egg then expose that hook when he break that egg in his belly !-- He ain't getting away !-- That hook ain't coming out !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

I did not need that STIGGY !-- I can do blood and guts but not snakes !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Keef said:


> I did not need that STIGGY !-- I can do blood and guts but not snakes !


Pretty cool haw it shed its skin Right
Sorry

As Indian Jones said Snakes...................................
I don't like them myself


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 14, 2019)

trying to grow some milkweed for the monarch butterflies. been reading that i need to stratify the seeds. some articles say to just put the seeds in the fridge. others say to plant them in some moist soil and put that in the fridge. anyone else try this? will stratifying kill cannabis seeds? i have some throw away seeds from my last grow(which somehow got seeds) that i want to plant in the woods behind my house and want to start them with the milkweed.


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2019)

https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/st-valentine-beheaded


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2019)

good morning all,  Ness, would you send me your snail mail address please, I didn't keep it.

OF, that is very cool about the milkweed. About 15 years ago when my sweet mom was still alive I told her about the monarch problem. Well, she lived down a country lane with 3 houses and a milkweed bush. Mom went out there with traffic cones, ha the lane was tiny to keep anyone from hurting that plant. We take that very seriously in my family, let me know how they do.

Happy valentines day.more snow coming here today. It was a week ago I left the house. cabin fever is calling. Hope you guys are all feeling good. what are we smoking?
THat BOC of umbras was my first seed that popped too, he can grow some good stuff. thanks, Umbra. Pretty plant. woohoo and a girl. 
Gman, I got a humidifier like yours. it sure is nice. maybe now I will be able to clone.


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

Scarrifing -- If seed got a tough outer shell - They can have trouble obsorbing water to germ or the shell is too tough for the Sprout to pop open - Solution :-- Take an empty  toilet paper roll -- cut a piece of medium grit sand paper -- line the inside of the toilet paper tube with sand paper-- grit to the center of the roll -- Put the seed in the sand paper tube cover the ends and shake -- If I have trouble with seed germination this will help !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm out of Box of Chocolate seed !-- but !-- I had a BOC male and I used him - - I got Nurse Larry times BBSL - x- BOC -
and (GDP -x- -BPU )-x- BOC !--- Chocolate blueberry !- I'm like Ness -- I ain't got time for no dis **** I need to be growing !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

I also got some funny seed from one -- They not speckled they brown --The mother was that SR 91-x- ( Mazar -x-B.B.SL. )-- Fathered by BOC --A high class indica outta Peru -- Sangarara Reserve times 91 Dragons -- The male ?- Mazar-i-Sharif with a BBSL dad -- A giant indica in Mazar and a bringer of fire in BBSL -- Serious weed !--  I don't know where I'm going with that one ?-- Maybe a chocolate hash plant ?-- I hope the seed germ !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 14, 2019)

Keef said:


> Scarrifing -- If seed got a tough outer shell - They can have trouble obsorbing water to germ or the shell is too tough for the Sprout to pop open - Solution :-- Take an empty  toilet paper roll -- cut a piece of medium grit sand paper -- line the inside of the toilet paper tube with sand paper-- grit to the center of the roll -- Put the seed in the sand paper tube cover the ends and shake -- If I have trouble with seed germination this will help !--


from what i  have read, stratification is different from scarrification. it is tricking the seeds out of their dormancy stage. as ar as milkweed goes, i also read that stratification is only necessary in colder climates. apparently monarch butterflies return to the same area their ancestors came from and need milkweed from that area. these seeds are from the edge of the woods behind my house so i am hopeful i am able to sprout them. it has been more than a decade since i saw any kind of large number of monarchs. when i was a kid they were every where. i saw just a few last year...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

@Keef
I thought this article might interest you
https://www.rxleaf.com/cannabis-is-...jQZJQhbHk6b1NdUFRRLtQwwlfAYfMO4uU4V6dg5JgvTJU

It has certainly help me over then yrs


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks STIGGY !-- I was smoking weed long before my head injury and never quit !-- I tell people my brain was able to  rewire itself because of weed !-- I thought it just protected against injury by keeping the brain from swelling after a head injury which causes more damage !
Nurse Larry -x- BBSL lives in East Texas -- I've seen the pics !-- Now can I guide a new grower to grow aero long distance ?-- That's cool I won't have to start that one -- I can get clones from him !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 14, 2019)

That's Good news Rose!
I'm really happy with my vaporizer.  Even on low after a good watering the room stays over 55RH. On medium RH climbs to 73% 
During all this cold weather I find myself hanging out in the grow room where a guy can stay warm. lol Helps my dry sinus problem too.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2019)

It is very nice gloman, thanks for telling me about it.

 So we have been snowed in for a week and bud said i needed to get outta the house so we got ready to go to the store, now it is freezing rain like crazy. Temps are 31... with 24 inches of snow already.
Thank you for listening. The only thing worse would be if we had little kids? I would be on a shelf somewhere smoking the best pot I could find. There is a reason old women don't have children. LOL.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 14, 2019)

Howdy OFC... Happy Valentines Day ...you guys and gals have interesting crosses


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello OFC






Have a great day!


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 14, 2019)

When you all make your strain crosses, what are you trying to improve ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2019)

It depends on what my goals are, in deciding what to breed for. In the case of the Box of Chocolate (BoC), I wanted to increase the gene pool with which to make future selections and I wanted to combine both indica and sativa chocolate dominant strains together. So I did an open pollination with 3 different females and 3 males at the same time.


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm no breeder and don't have a clue what I'm doing but I believe in happy accidents -- I don't breed for a variety anyway !-- To me it's all about finding the one plant that I clone ! -- I want the best representative of the variety I can get !-- I'll breed a male to several females then I'll go thru several girls to see if they all the same !-- U never really know what U gonna find !-- Some they all the same some are not !-- I been into mystery terps lately -- Stuff with a unique pleasing taste and smell !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks Umbra...that makes sense... I guess if I ever tried that it would lean toward more medicinal qualities


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm mostly working an angle -- Texas gonna be partial to Texas born and bred ! -- When Texas changes to MMJ I'm come up out the belly of the beast driving a team of fire breathing indicas !-- It's a big state and I intend to run the grow end of a pharmacy !-- It's kinda hard to make contact with the people I want until prohibition ends since they hunt us like animals !-- They got to keep they hands clean !-- They can't walk on the dark side like me !-- They change the law gonna be lots of people claim they been growing forever !-- Where's my competition ?--They don't have the OFC backing them up ! --


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2019)

I do it to make seeds cause i like giving away seeds and not buying them. Just like you Earl, thank you.
You guys earl sent me some half hemp and half reg seeds.. I am pretty darn excited. I can't start them until this grow finishes. darn it, I am so excited to grow half hemp and get the strain tested for our little guy in texas WOOHOO.  I begged him for them and he sent them to me a total stranger, but I think someone nice gave me a good reference.  So thank you to all involved, but mostly Earl for trusting me.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I do it to make seeds cause i like giving away seeds and not buying them. Just like you Earl, thank you.
> You guys earl sent me some half hemp and half reg seeds.. I am pretty darn excited. I can't start them until this grow finishes. darn it, I am so excited to grow half hemp and get the strain tested for our little guy in texas WOOHOO.  I begged him for them and he sent them to me a total stranger, but I think someone nice gave me a good reference.  So thank you to all involved, but mostly Earl for trusting me.


Earl is all Heart
And on Valentines Day


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

Earl's alright !-- And I thought it was the Gloman sent U those seed !-- He did that outside grow and some  wild hemp pollen gets on some !-- I consider all MJ use medical-- Someone smoke a doob when they get off work that's medical to me !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

Half a dozen of Rose's Nurse Larry times the BBSL in an aero box in East Texas -- Gonna put it on auto pilot !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

So Rose gonna breed us some high CBD ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2019)

Yes I am, hopefully will pass your stupid barbaric laws in tx. Need 3 grams or less of thc...maybe.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 14, 2019)

I got stuff to do outside but it’s rainin...I need to rebuild my grow cabinet but my shop is so small that I have to work outside...I guess I should consider myself lucky in that unlike Keef, I don’t have to move before I can start...I still need about a week without rain...I can’t wait to see the production garden you put together keef... I’ll be starting some indica’s also when I do...
Just saw that we’re about to call the wall a “national emergency”...I think we need a “national emergency presidential election”...sorry for the outburst...I’ll go have a smoke...


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

Rose --I think they'll change the law this session !-- If they don't I'll just have to find greener pastures !-- All they gotta do is amend that law that helps no one and open up MMJ in a reasonable way to PTSD - Pain and all the things it can be used for !-- I think full legalization is still a pipe dream !-- 

RE -- I'm appalled and offended by that  outburst !-- I thought that was my gig ? -- I ain't gonna say **** because I got a very strong opinion !-- Anybody knew me awhile probably know what I think about such !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

About high CBD -- Billy Budd seed and clones up in Canada say he got "Charlotte's Web" clones for sale -- I don't remember if he had seed or not !-- He only sell in Canada -- So how we lay hands on it ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

Ya'll still waiting for me to get on my soap box ain't ya ?
I already got it out my system !-- Good Times !
I was giving spelling lessons !-- Can U spell RICO ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Go Man Go LOL
Not really, who's up in Canada The web would be a true score.

Clone only or has that changed


----------



## ness (Feb 14, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>



lol, Stiggy


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

ness said:


> lol, Stiggy


You said you like my stupid pics
LOL Happy V Day


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

When we find a way to lay hands on Charlotte's Web he got something else I been denied !-- I want a cut of his tetraploid Pink Kush too !-- Tell me I can't have it ?-- We'll be seeing about that ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2019)

Keef said:


> Ya'll still waiting for me to get on my soap box ain't ya ?
> I already got it out my system !-- Good Times !
> I was giving spelling lessons !-- Can U spell RICO ?


I suggested that to my son not too long ago. There is a case for cause.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Keef said:


> About high CBD -- Billy Budd seed and clones up in Canada say he got "Charlotte's Web" clones for sale -- I don't remember if he had seed or not !-- He only sell in Canada -- So how we lay hands on it ?


Keef
Do you know if Billy Budds delivers to the states


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

Well I told them at the fox show -- If Pence gets caught up when they wrap up the political name Crime Family in a RICO charge -- We would have the 1st female American President complements of the Republican party -- President Pelosi !-- I think I caused a few strokes and probably at least one heart attack !-- I'm bad !-- They was not happy at me !-- Just thought I should explain what I meant when I referred to "Good Times"


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

No he don't STIGGY !-- He won't sell to anyone but some kind of Canadian grower with papers and such !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

OK Thank You
That Pink Gal sure looks nice


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Ok Has anyone used a Rosin Press .  Similar to this?
I have seen one work but never tried the product.
Or once we start concentrating we are drug addicts?


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

Nick got one !-- Umbra got one too !-- Rose U got one ?-- Tools of the trade !-- That's gonna be my bit !-- Mostly !- Probably !-- but they got a law in Texas  say U can get 99 years for making a concentrate !-- So I don't know nothing bout nothing !---
I've had some e-cig cartridges from the free state pharmacy-- 70 % THC -- They'll rock your world !
They good when U want a toke without the smell of skunk and smoke !-- I even got a plan for "Liquid Weed" -- Half strength hash oil maybe 35 % THC -- As good or better toke for toke as the mother weed !- Smoking hash oil ain't a very social experience !-- People sitting around drooling !-- Too strong !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks
The flower just does not cut it anymore
I have tincture I can reduce into oil and try that


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2019)

Yes we have one, but I just don't have the hang of doing squish. I love smoking. I was thinking about it last night, i should go turn that thing on. I have a gf that brings a bunch of pot over ever couple of months and squishes it all.. They love it. hm, i did my bong out yesterday, i bet i could use that to smoke it with.
Hey keef,when i told you to do the sit to stands. that was all. that is all you have to do someday when you feel like it. Try 3 see how far you can go, then take a break and a nap and smoke pot.


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

It's kinda hard to turn an alcohol extract into something smokable the alcohol brings across some of the water stable compounds -- Look up some stuff called "EJ mix" -- or Pro-mix !-- It's a special kind of Propelene Glycol that will work in an e-cig cartridge !-- It has instructions for turning a concentrate into an e-cig liquid


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Keef said:


> It's kinda hard to turn an alcohol extract into something smokable the alcohol brings across some of the water stable compounds -- Look up some stuff called "EJ mix" -- or Pro-mix !-- It's a special kind of Propelene Glycol that will work in an e-cig cartridge !-- It has instructions for turning a concentrate into an e-cig liquid


I meant to reduce it down by infusing the tincture in coconut oil and Capping it to make cannaCaps for Oral use


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Is there a way to use spell check here ?
With the way my brain has been lately I am reversing a lot of letters and only see it after I post and re read,


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

@bluegrasser Are you around?


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

I will when I get over this flu Rose !-- People always be wanting me to exercise when I'm sick ?-- I hope U feeling better today !

STIGGY-- This is a baseball heat transfer press -- Cost me $125 -- U a handy man ?-- I gotta replace that red cushion with a non give surface and the pivot point is too weak but some bar clamps might take care of that !-- I figure if some press some oil with a hair iron I should be able to make this work -- Well enough for it to buy me a real press ?-- comes with a heat thermostat and a curved heat plate !--


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Keef said:


> I will when I get over this flu Rose !-- People always be wanting me to exercise when I'm sick ?-- I hope U feeling better today !
> 
> STIGGY-- This is a baseball heat transfer press -- Cost me $125 -- U a handy man ?-- I gotta replace that red cushion with a non give surface and the pivot point is too weak but some bar clamps might take care of that !-- I figure if some press some oil with a hair iron I should be able to make this work -- Well enough for it to buy me a real press ?-- comes with a heat thermostat and a curved heat plate !-- View attachment 251833


They use to call me the Toolman
That is cool, Looks like you could do something nice with that

BaseBall Cap Pree correct?


How many Watts


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2019)

what is your tincture made out of stiggy?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> what is your tincture made out of stiggy?


Everclear 190 freezer method


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2019)

Stig if you freeze the weed and freeze the booze it will not extract the chlorophyll it will be amber. If you evaporate the alcohol, it is smokable


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Night all, try and get a few chores done then bed
Wife is sick and Im am getting it too .... Darn


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

umbra said:


> Stig if you freeze the weed and freeze the booze it will not extract the chlorophyll it will be amber. If you evaporate the alcohol, it is smokable


Thats the way I do it
We call it golden dragon
was not aware about smoking it
Can you please tell me more, reduce to oil and use in a rig?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

umbra said:


> Stig if you freeze the weed and freeze the booze it will not extract the chlorophyll it will be amber. If you evaporate the alcohol, it is smokable


I have seen the guy who taught me take RSO made this way and smear it on a paper before rolling a J


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Cool Thanks
Got to run , will check tomorrow Thanks


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2019)

yes you can put in capsule if you decarb, or dab it, or smear it on a paper. I use a still I bought on ebay


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2019)

I am sorry you have the flu Keef, and now Stiggy and mrs stiggy.


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

I can't breathe and Rose tells me jump up and down ?-- I ain't doing it  !-- Nope !-- I don't even listen to the voices in my head !--U got to be careful bout doing what them voices say !-- U might misunderstand ?-- Did they say --Bill loves Emily ?- or --Kill the family ?-- That would be different !-- These things are important !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 14, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'm mostly working an angle -- Texas gonna be partial to Texas born and bred ! -- When Texas changes to MMJ I'm come up out the belly of the beast driving a team of fire breathing indicas !-- It's a big state and I intend to run the grow end of a pharmacy !-- It's kinda hard to make contact with the people I want until prohibition ends since they hunt us like animals !-- They got to keep they hands clean !-- They can't walk on the dark side like me !-- They change the law gonna be lots of people claim they been growing forever !-- Where's my competition ?--They don't have the OFC backing them up ! --


When Massachusetts went legal they legislated the fun out of it. No room for anyone other than rich people and corporations. I needed to have a half million in the bank, $150000 to apply for the license, a biz plan and a secure location that had been ok’d by local town government officials. I hope Texas is different. The level of bureaucracy and I suspect bribes here is just a disgrace.


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2019)

Same happened in Cali


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

Back in the day when I hauled weed --I supplied 3 dealers for awhile there !-- I have no problem setting up such a thing again !-- I'll do fine !--I'm take a shot at legal 1st anyway !-- I have no intention of jumping thru all those legal hoops and license fees and permits !-- That is not my job !-- I'm pot farmer and  learned my trade during prohibition !-- U the businessman --  U wanna make some money off me then smooth the way ?-- U do what U do and jump us thru the hoops !-- I'll grow the weed ! -- U can't be an expert on everything and micro manage the process !-- U know the business end and I know the process that puts **** on the shelves ! --Somebody got to do this so might as well be me !
It's not like I gotta break into an established market !-- We all start even !--(Except for us been in the trenches under threat of jail )---- U know about the genetics we run ?-- I can hold my own !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

I know it could be 2-3 years after Texas changes the law before the first real MMJ  pharmacy opens in Texas !- Who is gonna be looking to profit off the change ?-- Medical Marijuana ?-- The ones that are gonna be recommending prescribing it or what ever they call it ! --Lawyers -- Doctors and medical people !-- The doc is gonna want to get paid for the recommendation then get paid again when U buy from his pharmacy !-- A pain management clinic to a regular doctors group !--Plenty opportunity!--
I wanna use the stoner ranch as a bat cave where we could plan our path and I can be working on producing inventory !-- Maybe smoke a hog or something once a month or so and have the crew out to evaluate the products and make our evil plans --( To help me trim)!-- I'll have to do lots of teaching !-- I got skills I got to perfect !-- I'll build me a Texas Medical Marijuana tribe ?-- Did someone say rooted clones have value ?-- 10 -x-34 - I can make that many clones at a time if I need !-- I'm flexible !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2019)

Let me tell U one more thing while I can still type ?-- I'm a little high !-- The doctor I have referred to as Dr. Mind Bender ?- I guess U know he was a psycharitrist ?-- Take it from me !-- If U ever have to go see a mind bender there some things U shouldn't say !--
 Like -
 Doc how long U had this God complex where U the decider ?-- This one's crazy !- That one's not !-- U should really see someone about that !
Don't say that !--It does not go well !-- Whether U like it or not he is the decider !-- Turned me into a piece of furniture he did !-- Put me in a corner and come back hours later I'd still be there with a stupid look on my face !-- I flushed his poison within a week and never went back !-- I'd rather be crazy !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 14, 2019)

Wait 'till they put you in the hospital and give Dr. Mindbender the keys.  If you play hard ball with him he'll turn you into Jack Nicholson


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  I want a Rosin Press that is on my bucket list.  Bought a rig for smoking cannabis oil. can't fine my rig I don't know were I put it.  Pull the house apart, still can't fine it.  I do this all the time.  Put things were they will be safe away from the dogs.  And, then they are lost.  Drives me crazy.


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2019)

going to light up.  time to start this day.  (bong hit)


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2019)

do you think winter is gone in GA?  It seem like a good time to pop some seeds.  Getting the steam cleaner out, so I can steam clean the grow room.  Got to caught the spider in jars first.  I like my spiders.  It's 44 out, It's going to be a beautiful day.  going to get outside early this morning, lot's to do.


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2019)

waiting on the sun to shine.  My wash machine room is out in the barn.  about 60 yards away.  It's dark out there, no way am I going out in the dark.  Scary to me.


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2019)

another cloudy day.   more coffee.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2019)

Good morning yall!
How's it goin Ness?
My dog gets me up at 4 to pee and its dark as ****. 
I think we have a little more winter left.
My friend in Mississippi says he's SO tired of winter. I told him come see me for a while and he'd mighty happy with his weather.  lol

Ps did ya find your rig?


----------



## mrcane (Feb 15, 2019)

Good morning Ness 
Cup of Chai tea and a bowl for me Yehaaaa!!!


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2019)

weather man just said there might be another freeze in March.  That's good to know.  I want to get my water, and dirt tested.  There is support to be Ca in GA water, it would be nice to know just what is in my water, it come from a spring well.


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2019)

morning cane, gloman


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey Glowman and Ness  you must be the early risers , Friday night here smashed and not far from the fart sack , I hope you have a great day


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2019)

Rose, what happen to all the smiley faces?  I have 12 that show up.  But, remember all the ones we had before like (pass, pass).  I like my smiley faces.


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2019)

have a good one QBC.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

umbra said:


> Same happened in Cali


The shops that have opened all have limited quantity and marginal quality. The products they sell all need a paper trail so it isn’t like I (or any good growers)could sell anything to any of the dispensaries since grows all need to be licensed(and all the requirements that go along with that). Some people are making beau coup bucks on cannabis here but it certainly isn’t anyone who could use the money. It is corporations or individuals who made a ton of money in other industries and are only interested in pumping out McDonald’s hamburger style cannabis products instead of quality medical and recreational products. For the little guys like me, it is still illegal for me to sell any cannabis. The only advantage to Massachusetts going legal for me anyway is I won’t be arrested for growing my own as long as I keep to the proper amount of plants...


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey Crocket!
How's things down under?
Yep. I'm an early riser, however I must admit I sack out early too.
Have a good night bro!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2019)

Keef
You know bro, they don't do prescriptions like with pills.
Doc gets paid for his recommendation then its in the dispensaries hands.
They tried in the beginning to regulate how much you could buy but what's gonna stop you from going to another dispensery?  They don't keep track of your purchases any place I been. What I seen is they only track what the dispenser sells. Not who bought it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

Docs here in Massachusetts do get paid. Almost no legitimate docs(docs with degrees from 1st world medical schools) will write a recommendation for a medical marijuana card. I paid $200 for a recommendation back in 2014 I think. Never got my card though. I don’t want to be on that list. There is an ounce limit that one can have on their person here in public. I think it is 10 ounces at home. More than either of those quantities and you are illegal again.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2019)

Lol
It cracks me up how they twist n turn everything around just to get more money.
Laws for this, regulations for that. All the while knowing it hasn't got a thing to do with taking care of the ppl. Only generating more MONEY.
Truthfully, it makes me sick.
Who in their right mind is gonna go by their stupid rules?
I guess some ppl have more money than sense.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

i am not in my right mind so maybe that is why i am playing by the rules. too old for prison or spending my retirement account on legal defense staying out of prison...


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2019)

Here in down state Illinois the ONLY way to get a doc is to go to a regulated medical marijuana registration facility.
No regular doctors here will give recommendations.   Federal license, Federal Law.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2019)

OF8
Well in your case, your state allows you to grow your own right?  Its legal. No reason not to stay within the guidelines.
That kind of regulation makes sense.
Too bad most other states don't follow Mass. Lead.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- I gotta quit getting so high at night !-- Since I never even been anywhere near a legal joint in my life anything they do to give me some wiggle room would work for me !-- I can be slippery !-- Throw a lot more people trying to grow into the mix and I can probably be hard to catch !-- I'd like to be legal but all I knows is against the law ?--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

yep. i am legal and a small fish. wish i could supplement my income by selling off some of my extra but that is not legal and i don't want to get anyone(me or others) into hot water with the law. so i am a hobbyist...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> yep. i am legal and a small fish. wish i could supplement my income by selling off some of my extra but that is not legal and i don't want to get anyone(me or others) into hot water with the law. so i am a hobbyist...


Morning
Problem is , it becomes an obsession to grow more and more


----------



## zigggy (Feb 15, 2019)

good morning guys,,,,,rough night


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 15, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Morning
> Problem is , it becomes an obsession to grow more and more


You got that right.  I used to grow 3 at a time but the grow eventually got to where it was 5 iin flower , 5 waiting to get to flower and more in the clone machine .


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2019)

Sorry Zig! Hope all is well now.

I believe that Most ppl are more interested in just supplying their own needs.  "Hobbiest"
That's what I do.
I been in the joint and have No desire to go back.  If I don't sell nobody even know I have it. SO I don't EVER sell.  I find the more I have on hand the more I experiment. Edibles, concentrates etc. tho.  lol


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

I can grow enough for myself but like STIGGY said wanting to grow more is a common grower disease !-- I want to grow more varieties than they gonna let me grow !-- Looks like I may survive prohibition ?-- When U came up under the jack boot of prohibition and grew anyway what's the chance U gonna embrace some new stupid law ?-- Nope !-- The way I see it they created what I am !--  I was born in the fire of prohibition and survived - So now they gotta deal with the fruits of they labor ?-- Put up some lawyer /fine money and get busy ? --


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

For me the holy grail of growing is legal online weed sales !-- From farm to pipe !
It would be nice but I don't think I'll ever see it


----------



## zigggy (Feb 15, 2019)

I very jealous of you guys in legal states ,,,I hate having to hide ,,,I would one time like to walk into an MJ store(dispensary)and sample there product ,,check out all the verities,,i have people up in mass that have mailed me some very nice weed but its not the same ,,,I'm hoping in the next few years FLA will be legal,,,in the mean time ill do what we do,,,,morning keef


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

Good luck with that, keef. Medical and recreational cannabis will be regulated like alcohol or any pharmaceutical especially now that the govt knows they can make tax revenue on it. Trying to go around them will probably get you locked up. Playing nice with them will be your safest option...


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

Zig I had a rough night too !-- Woke up about 3 from a nightmare !-- It was all Umbra and Crockett's fault !-- U ever had a Croc-a-Roo after U ?-- Part crocodile-- part Kangaroo !
Couldn't find any bullets and only had my pocket knife !-- I stuck him but He got me anyway !-- I woke up in a sweat !
Don't be messing with no Croc-a-Roo !-- They got red eyes !
Scary !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 15, 2019)

we owe all this ** to a cat named Harry J. Anslinger may he  burn in hellll


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

I wanna play nice if they'll let me OF !-- I figure they won't ?
I can play in the "grey" area !-- The risk to me as a grower if Texas changed to MMJ would drop dramatically !-- There will be plenty low hanging fruit between me and them !-- If I can't play legally then maybe I can have a thin slice of the top end illegal market ? -- I got no problem packaging my stuff in what looks like free state packaging and claiming I get it from out west somewhere ?--It wasn't grown anywhere near here !-- Maybe create some packaging from a fake free state company called -- The O.F.C. ? --


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

Run it's a Croc-a-Roo !-- Red eyes just like that !-- I gotta go see where my extra bullets is ?
Hey Zig -- "Reefer Madness" --The Musical ! -- Yep Anslinger is da devil !-- All created to oppress the Mexican and drive them out !-


----------



## zigggy (Feb 15, 2019)

heck if he wanted the Mexicans out all he need to do was build a big wall,,,,lol


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC. In Cali, if you have too many plants, you don't go to jail. They simply take the plants over your limit, because in Cali ITS NOT A CRIME. There is a distinct difference in recreational and medical cannabis, as to plant limit and possession limits. Due to my medical condition, I am allowed 90 plants , 6 lbs of dried flowers, and 8 oz of concentrates in my possession.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)

Do they still sell these, we loved em as a kid until the moth emerged
Mexican Jumping Beans
Pic removed


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

Nick and Zig can tell U how they do us in prohibition states !-- I got no problem buying and selling but even a wild bird doesn't foul it's nest ! -- ( means don't be selling **** in your local area )-- Further away the better !-- No one needs to know what U doing !
I haven't seen any of those jumping beans for a long time !
Gonna be warm and cloudy at the beach today!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2019)

I picked up some Mex jump beans about 10yrs ago in Az.
Interesting little gems.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

U know how they got those dating sites ? -- I got an idea along those lines !-- It would be illegal ashell I'm sure -- but a site to match wholesalers and dealers with pot farmers ?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2019)

That's what the dark web is for.
They may have blocked the silk road but not for long.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 15, 2019)

I think ill get legal before you keef ,,,I think Texas will fight till the end ,,,florida is nothing but a bunch of hore's ,,,they will do almost anything  for a dollar ,,,so legalization is not far off,,,once we are both legal we can start,,,you grow it ,,,ill handle sales ,,I can finally use the degree in marketing I have ,,,lol


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

It's a deal Zig !-- Texas is fighting it and recreational is off the table but there is some heavy pressure to amend that law we got !-- If a MMJ bill  makes it to the floor for a vote it'll pass !- --They got about 13 different MJ bills in committee !-- I expect them to do something having to do with Medical ! --
Gloman other farmers have farm coops !-- Maybe we will too one day ?-- Caesar Chavez here organizing the pot farmers of America !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

What do we want ?-- Uh ?-- Something ?-- and jail is off the table !-- We need a great negotiator a real deal maker ? - That title has been ruined --Nevermind !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2019)

Organise brother!
Its the only way we win!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2019)

Anybody else get flooded with telemarketers call on their cells?
I can't get these S.O.B.s to stop.
Thinking about getting a new number.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

sorry keef for being a debbie downer. my opinion is just that, an opinion. the power of positive thinking has never worked for me but it does for a lot of people. i hope your dreams and plans come to fruition.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 15, 2019)

I own a 5 acre piece of land in Ocala fla that I inherited ,,,,we could be up and running in a few weeks ,,,my pitbull will handle security ,,I could pull a trailer on to the property so we have a nice place to stay while we wait for nature to take its cores .....I bet I could sell as much as we could grow no problem ,,,just a dream for now


----------



## zigggy (Feb 15, 2019)

yes gman I get them all the time now 3 or 4 aday ,,,I think boost sold my info,,,


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

in case you folks are interested, here is some light reading on the bureaucratic bull spit that the legislature in massachusetts came up with to take the fun and expertise out of cannabis cultivation, distribution and consumption. prepare your legalese google translator...

https://malegislature.gov/Laws/SessionLaws/Acts/2017/Chapter55


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2019)

zigggy said:


> yes gman I get them all the time now 3 or 4 aday ,,,I think boost sold my info,,,


I guess if you respond to ANY kind of advertising your number goes out Everywhere.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I guess if you respond to ANY kind of advertising your number goes out Everywhere.


i don't pick up any number that i don't recognize. when you do, it lets the robocallers know that your phone is a valid number and you will get more calls. if it is a real call, the person will leave a message and you will know in a short time who they are. i use a junk email address for most forms i fill out on the web and a fake phone number too like my number except the last 4 digits are 0000...


----------



## zigggy (Feb 15, 2019)

light reading ,,,holly cow i'm still dizzy ,,,I forwarded the link to my lawyer ,,,,lol


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

I don't talk on the phone !-- I don't even listen to messages !- I don't use my phone for that !- U want a response U might better text me or e-mail me !-- Information over load is not my thing !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

i stopped reading it. even trying to skim it i could feel my life force ebbing away...


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

Sounds depressing maybe I shouldn't read it ?-- 
Zig -- let me see what's gonna happen in Texas 1st but we might have to talk about that later ? --


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 15, 2019)

Morning folks.   Here's what I be up to


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 15, 2019)

Just can't stay out of trouble


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 15, 2019)

Morning/Afternoon all....robocalls are a pita...daily and then some


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 15, 2019)

God Morning OFC

Flu season is here.  I hope you guys get better soon.   
It is pouring rain today.. ugh.   I am getting outta the house tomorrow.  Storm or no storm I am hitting the road to go into town.  I am not snowed in like you Rose, but I too am getting cabin fever.
The forecast is snow during the weekend.   I don't have chains and generally don't need them here.  Weird weather we are having here.

I don't have a rosin press, but I don't generally smoke concentrates.  I used to, but would find I would smoke too much.  I love smoking flowers.  I rarely use my vaporizer.  I smoke a joint or hit a bong mostly.

The country is in a state of emergency now and I read FEMA funds for California and Puerto Rico as well as funds for the military will be diverted to pay for this emergency.   My heart goes out to those who will be hurt by this here in California and Puerto Rico.  The fires here hurt a lot of people and now they will be hurt even more.  I am so sad.  God bless all of these good people who have suffered and been hurt by these natural disasters.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

Nick growing weed again ya'll !-- U old reprobate !-- What U got there ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 15, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Morning folks.   Here's what I be up to
> View attachment 251838


Nice and neat...did I read that your not doing this at home?Glad you didn’t let them keep you down!!!


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm down with what Burnin1 said !-- Only they already filing law suits to stop him from raiding the budget for wall money -- Chances are he'll never get that money !--  We could use some more help down here too -- We still got Harvey damage ! -- FEMA = Fix Everything MyAss !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 15, 2019)

Yup, I have a garden going at a friends home.   Colorado Cookies , sugarface,  two others from House of Umbra.  They 30 miles from my house and 15 days ago them puppies were seeds


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

Nick -- I ain 't growing either !-- but half dozen -- Nurse Larry -x- BBSL sprouts will be moved into one my aero boxes this afternoon somewhere over in the piney woods of East Texas ! -Maybe 6 hours from me !--- I guess U and I be long distance pot farmers ?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 15, 2019)

Here's the rest.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

I sent Nurse Larry -x- BBSL---- WI-x- BBSL-- A couple blueberry crosses and a couple BOC crosses and  Night Shade -x- (MZR-X-BBSL)


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

The NL-x- BBSL are in an aero box and on auto pilot now !
We 5 by 5 in the tube ! - I told him start some those others !-- 1st grow ever and he aero under LEDs !-- Seed never knew dirt !


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Anybody else get flooded with telemarketers call on their cells?
> I can't get these S.O.B.s to stop.
> Thinking about getting a new number.


you can block them. I do


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2019)

umbra said:


> you can block them. I do


I use the do not accept calls from: thing on my phone which stops that number from calling again but they have a Lot of numbers. I always ask to be removed but it never works.
I must have well over a hundred numbers on the do not accept calls from feature.
What else can I do?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

don't answer. asking to be removed is like chumming the water for sharks. my phone has a do not disturb mode where i can set it to only ring or vibrate when someone in my favorites list calls. set it up like that for a while. once you stop answering, the calls will subside in time. if the number is not in your favorites and the caller wants to talk with you, they will leave a message.


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2019)

Yep, I agree. I do the same on the land line.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

i got rid of my landline. never got anything but robocalls on that...


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

Got no landline -- Got no computer !-- Just use my smart phone !-- Even watch some news and some music on it sometimes  !-- All my pics and stuff still on my old phone and don't know how to get them on my new one -- Lost all my contacts and stuff !-- Technology hates me !- Someone asked for my phone number I said I don't know what it is !-- I never call it !
Wanna get high ?


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2019)

bong hit  Good evening.


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 15, 2019)

Has anybody seen my pants?  It was a good VD!  lol


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks for the tips OF8.
Soon as I figure the settings out I'm on it.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 15, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Has anybody seen my pants?  It was a good VD!  lol


Are you exciting the neighbors again running around with no pants ?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm with you ness.  Bong hits all around.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 15, 2019)

woo hoo Saturday Morning , sleep in ,bacon and eggs , coffee and more coffee- yes Ness bong time -National Tim Tam day today 
Might have to go to the servo get a packet and munch out 
Have a great day all you OF , Nursing a sick baby a bloke dropped of a sour diesel clone last night he lost all of his(first time grower )  this one is just hanging on he asked if I can save it , tough ask but will give it a crack it still has roots so could get lucky
Make sure you have a Tim Tam 





​ 
​


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

Morning Crockett -- I don't even know what a Tim Tam is !-- I know Sour Desiel and U can save that thing !-- Night time here !-- Bout 9 pm ! --


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2019)

Found my sack of extra 12 gauge shotgun shells -- Go ahead and send that Croc-a- Roo after me again tonight !-- Almost as bad as the dreaded  Alli-Co !-- Half alligator - Half Cougar !-- I don't care what U call a monster -- If it'll bleed -- I can kill it ! -- I can get all sorts of motivated when something or someone be after me !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey OFC, still raining over here but I think we’re getting a break in the next couple days...hope you get a break too Rose...my Son’s house in Redding has been without power for 3 days, finally got it turned back on today...


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 15, 2019)

Keef - you have not lived until you had a Tim Tam


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 15, 2019)

Keef said:


> Found my sack of extra 12 gauge shotgun shells -- Go ahead and send that Croc-a- Roo after me again tonight !-- Almost as bad as the dreaded  Alli-Co !-- Half alligator - Half Cougar !-- I don't care what U call a monster -- If it'll bleed -- I can kill it ! -- I can get all sorts of motivated when something or someone be after me !


sweet dreams Keef


----------



## thegloman (Feb 16, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Crocket
I'm glad I didn't see that monster before I crashed.  
YOWZA! 
Don't know what it is but y'all can keep em!


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

Morning OFC  !
Have to fatten that thing up some !-- Name him Gumbo ?--


----------



## ness (Feb 16, 2019)

Morning OFC.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 16, 2019)

Gday Guys , may your day be great - just bogarted a big plate of crayfish  fettucine- got to stop smoking before a meal,  eat way to much . any ideas on what I should do with my sick baby would be appreciated Ive just put it on a heat mat under a red and blue LED on straight water don't know what else I can do


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 16, 2019)

Morningeveryone.  30 and it will be sunny here


----------



## thegloman (Feb 16, 2019)

Crocket
Just a suggestion but you may want to make sure the RH around your baby stays high.
Seems to help with recovery.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 16, 2019)

Crayfish fettuccine!
Mmmmmm That sounds Delishish!
Hard to find big ones these days.
Too many ppl eating them!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 16, 2019)

Having a heatwave here!
It's a sweltering 11*F and going up to 20. Time to break out the cutoffs!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

Yep


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 16, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Crayfish fettuccine!
> Mmmmmm That sounds Delishish!
> Hard to find big ones these days.
> Too many ppl eating them!


RH?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

Thats noy a crayfish
Now This is a CRAYFISH    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mrcane (Feb 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC another day of wintry mix here...Rain, snow sleet and probably some hail ...looks like this will be the norm for February..
Love them mud bugs...
Hope that you have a wonderful day. .


----------



## thegloman (Feb 16, 2019)

Now THATS worth eating! If it don't eat you 1st. lol

RH= Relative Humidity
High humidity seems to help them recover better. I Don't know why but it helps.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

Yum
I just had my Farina and maple syrup


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

OK trying to narrow something down
Do we have the flu or a cold?

Severe cough, no chest congestion
Stuffy runny nose burning bad
headaches
no real body aches
Came on fast 1-2 days and has lasted for 5 days so far for my poor wife (she has it very bad) starts coughing and can not stop
I am still leaning Cold,
Ok we are using over the counter cough suppressants and decongestants since the last 4 days
I am not as bad, but mine came on 2 days after my wifes, so I am sure I am in for more fun.

Any input appreciated


----------



## zigggy (Feb 16, 2019)

good day


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 16, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Now THATS worth eating! If it don't eat you 1st. lol
> 
> RH= Relative Humidity
> High humidity seems to help them recover better. I Don't know why but it helps.


cheers ill put the lid on it


----------



## mrcane (Feb 16, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> OK trying to narrow something down
> Do we have the flu or a cold?
> 
> Severe cough, no chest congestion
> ...


Sounds like a cold we seam to have the same thing here. ..


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Sounds like a cold we seam to have the same thing here. ..


THanks
My wife feels it in her cest as of this morning
I am leaning cold, time will tell.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 16, 2019)

off to work ,,,have a nice day everyone


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

We got a high flu rate around here right now !-- So I assume it was flu that got me !--I had similar symptoms-- Hit me hard and fast !-- I might be better today but I ain't well !-- I was able to take a toke without dying !-Don't matter whether it is the flu or cold --Lots of  CKN noodle soup and OJ and stay down -- Get up too fast and try to get back to it it'll come back on U worse !-- Don't listen if Rose tries to trick U into jumping up and down !-- It ain't good !


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Cold and wet. More rain. Tiger prawns are from Thailand, but they have been found in Louisiana. They are hugely invasive eating almost every other species of shrimp.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

High humidity might help U too !-- Longer hot shower -- and stay in the bathroom with the steam for awhile !-- When my Lungs are irritated from coughing the steam helps me -- Take a toke or too while U in there -- If U start coughing it'll get steam in your lungs and they'll feel better !


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

Back in the swamp we called them  crawfish and they'll be in season in about a month -- I never seen a bigass scrimp like that in Louisiana ! -- I what to do with it that's for sure !


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

Hot Totie -- Hot Lemonade With some honey and whiskey and a peppermint stick stirrer !-- For the cough !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2019)

good morning all. I always think it is flu is a fever is present. Hope you all feel better stiggy. Keef, when i was suggesting sit to stands i forgot you were sick. Please forgive me.

So yesterday there was an orb, a large bright something in the sky. I hear it was the sun. It was the first of this month, it was wonderful and beautiful. Alas, it is gone and it is *%$$&#^# snowing again this morning.
 Cane,  are you snowed in?
Umbra, what's going on in your grow? mine are going to be huge as I haven't even flipped them yet. I need clones first and humidity. The BoC is sure pretty and perfect as far as structure. My Lambsbread are looking good. need clone. I ordered some rooting cubes from amazon. be here today i hope.

Take care you guys.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks Everyone
Keef The todies sound good but we had to give up alcohol in our house
Maybe without it it will be fune
Thanks
I feel so dam crappy and my wife is worse,


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

zigggy said:


> off to work ,,,have a nice day everyone


Work is a necessary Evil
Hope the clock flys for you


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Cold and wet. More rain. Tiger prawns are from Thailand, but they have been found in Louisiana. They are hugely invasive eating almost every other species of shrimp.
> View attachment 251900


I would have to eat them if I caught any
Have you ever ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

Well I'm not sure what to say about my grow. 2 weeks into flowering. Still have a few that need to go into 7gal bags. Couple plants started to hermy on me and I pulled them. Guy at local hydro store has been struggling with his business, it has fallen 75% in last year. He lost most of his cuts to mites. I gave him BoC and cookie cube mostly for head stash at this point, market is so bad. Saw him at weed Farmers' Market. He was selling shake for $25/z. I had mimosa, he sold out and didn't make enough to pay the fee. Guy mentioned he traded cookie cube to NCH for his cut of wedding cake. Snakes are everywhere.


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I would have to eat them if I caught any
> Have you ever ?


Yes at a restaurant in NJ.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

Rose I was just messing with U -- My lungs were burning it was best to stay down !-- Flu seems a little better today but we got a pressure front moving thru and my face is not happy !-- I probably should just stay down most of the day and steam my lungs and face again !- it helps me ! -- The caps help the aches and pains - I do have body aches and pain -- hard to tell what is flu and what is weather change though !


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm sure different states handle it different but I think Texas will go with Medical only for a decade or so before recreational if we ever do recreational !-- I can live with that !-- I think it would be better for the states coming canna- biz ?-- I see weed glut in California and think maybe medical only for Texas ?-- Have to wait and see what they do and what the rules are ?


----------



## mrcane (Feb 16, 2019)

Cane,  are you snowed in.

Take care you guys.[/QUOTE]

Rose,  we had about 20 inches of snow, the main roads are clear but we couldn't get out of our neighbor hood ,they didn't plow the roads out for 4 days.  This is not normal for the area last good snow storm was 25 years ago. 
Anyway, hunkered down with this darn cold drinking ginger and honey tea and smoking on some Papaya


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

I tried to tell them Cane !-- If U put 666 in the white house it's the end of the world !-- Stay down and take care of U and your's -- This too shall pass !-- Caution !-- Don't eat the yellow snow !


----------



## mrcane (Feb 16, 2019)

Going to fix some red beans with ham hawk's and andouille sausage 
Yehaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2019)

Feel better Cane, I think we have at least two feet of snow, the most ever here. great.  Ginger and honey is a great thing to be sipping.  Do you clone with honey? I do.

Umbra that just sucks... geeeez.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 16, 2019)

Someone told me that was lemon icey!
I didn't believe them.  lol


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 16, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Keef - you have not lived until you had a Tim Tam
> 
> View attachment 251887


really good cookies !


----------



## mrcane (Feb 16, 2019)

Interesting, clone with honey, nope never have. ??


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 16, 2019)

Morning/Afternoon OFC...crazy weather all over it seems


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 16, 2019)

Back in 80 I was working weekends on a prawn trawler. We would usually get a 20 kilo basket of tiger prawns over the course of the weekend. Of course we would catch probably 150-300 kilos of other types of prawns at the same time. Back then Tigers sold for around 10 bucks a lb. And you got about 4 or 5


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

Oh my face !-- I be glad when I get better -- Got the flu and the weather want to inflame my face on top that  ?-- Ain't right !
I'm watching them slide down them snow covered hills on those water skis trying to hit all them poles they got stuck in the ground  like ya'll do -- I would be afraid one them poles would be  trick pole that didn't move at all !  -- That'd keep people from knocking over all those poles -- Just tell them one them poles ain't gonna fall over ! - I don't do snow but if I did I'd probably end up on television -- Like that dude they used for "The Agony  of Defeat " ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2019)

Cane, honey works really well for cloning. i wouldn't kid ya.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

That shrimp/ prawn Abomination thing ?--That ain't right either !-- Shrimp post to be bout big as your little finger --
Bite size !-- What do U do with one those Big prawns ?--
I wouldn't know ?- Them little ones ? -- I got that covered !
I might whip up some garlic shrimp over pasta tonight ?-cook the shrimp in garlic and butter - serve over rice --pasta or just toasted french bread --or- I got batter mix I could fry some ?
Coconut Fried shrimp with Pina Colada tartar sauce be one my jams !-- I do O.K. !-- I do a decent shrimp boil ?-- Bacon wrapped shrimp on the grill with Cajun seasonings  ?--


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 16, 2019)

I have made shrimp in everything from po boy sammiches to lasagna.  One of my favorite main courses.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

Bubba Gump Shrimp LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

We used to get real high on some munchie weed and fall in on this place with a seafood buffet !-- platters of boiled of shrimp and crawfish and crab legs -- Mane !-- I would eat too much every time !


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

Yeah we had a BYOB seafood restaurant. We'd bring a case of beer in a cooler and eat U Peel shrimp and steamed clams for 2 or 3 hours, lol.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

Good Times !-- I got a crawfish pot and burner !-- A good recipe and this ain't my first rodeo !-- Bon ton Roulette !
All U can peel and eat shrimp and crawfish and crab !---With #2 potatoes- Half ears of corn ---Not a big fan of the bivalve !-- I got spoiled eating them big crab legs from Alaska !-- I am not a fan of picking blue crab meat !-- I even use the big crab legs in gumbo -- ( or just dip in drawn butter )


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

In Vegas the MGM buffet had all you can eat Alaska King crab legs. My sons ate 2x their body weight in crab legs


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

Raining like 38th day straight


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

Don't worry Umbra there is a disaster relief fund for -- Nevermind he just took it !-- Was that Sausalito I saw going down the hill ?-- Fire ? - flood ?-- earthquakes ? -- landslides ?-- Move to California Keef it's legal to grow weed !-- I think maybe I be safer down here in the Texas badlands ?-- All I got to worry about is -- An assortment of law dogs  -- The cartels-- rippers --  and anyone who thinks they can come take your **** !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

And hurricanes !- I hate hurricanes !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 16, 2019)

Because I spent so many years in Maryland, I got a taste for crabs.  I used to take my crew to a local dive for crabs and grog about twice a month.  They made a great soft crab sammich.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 16, 2019)

you know you are in a good seafood dive if the tables have tablecloths made of brown wrapping paper, to be replaced after every meal.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 16, 2019)

Hey ofc...pretty grey here today, I had hoped to get some outside chores done today but I don’t feel much like it...I think maybe I had a too big dose last night...or too late, woke up hi which usually doesn’t happen...I do remember going to bed around 3am...


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

Nick --A Buster on a Bun ?-- Umm !

RE -- I like waking up high !-- I need to teach U guys my bedtime routine maybe it'll help someone else !-- About an hour before bedtime- 10 MG of melatonin-- A couple caps of Valerian root -- A dose of Cannacaps -- A small bowl of crushed Ritz crackers with buttermilk like a morning cereal -- 6 -8 hours sleep no problem !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

BEAR COLLAR


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

Man , I want to rip my nose off........

Tried smoking last night............. No Good  took 2 then 3 hits ad to let it go out in ashtray.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

I haven't been able to smoke much for days but that don't mean I ain't been high as God !-- Afternoon dose of caps kicking in and I think I can fly !-- This is like night time high !--
Indica caps ?-- They may not fix what's wrong but U won't care !---Turn U into an animal !-- Honey Badger don't care !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

Keef said:


> I haven't been able to smoke much for days but that don't mean I ain't been high as God !-- Afternoon dose kicking and I think I can fly !-- This is like night time high !--
> Indica caps ?-- They may not fix what's wrong but U won't care !Turn U into an animal !-- Honey Badger don't care !


I'll Take em
I ran out of tincture 2 weeks ago was about to make more but darn cold has us so run down, I don't forsee any time soon
I wonder if I could vape


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm up to 5 people who's screen name doesn't appear with the members on line at the bottom of the forums page !-- One is Rose but I bedammed if I know who the other 4 are -- why hide ?-- If I wanted I  could  ghost in and read the forum as a guest and not worry about being known - --  I'm sure there is a good reason but I do not understand  !


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

Try it and see STIGGY !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

1


Keef said:


> Try it and see STIGGY !


I will tonight for sure


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

Is a Ghost a member not signed in?


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

What I mean by ghost is simply someone keeping up with a thread without anyone knowing -- U can read the site as a guess anytime U want and no one ever knows U were here !-- I'm just curious -- Why sign on then hide your identity ?-- Rose probably did hers by accident !-- Don't really matter I'm just curious ?-- I sense no malevolence !-- My little brother used to Douse  (sp) for AT &T -- He could find buried cables and pipes no problem with his dousing rods !
I'm old and mean --I get mad  --I Douse a map with a pendulum  then get out my chicken bones and petition the storm gods !---Or whatever U want to call it !----The tornados get there eventually !- No need for that about this!-- I'm just a little curious about the why !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

I was not aware you could hide


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

Maybe to lazy to sigh in


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

OK I may be guilty
I just click a box in profile tab
It's the one that says show online status
But I never unclicked it


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 16, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Interesting, clone with honey, nope never have. ??


I have used honey to do clones heaps works well , I am along way from shops so if Im out of clonex I always use honey


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

since there are 6 members on line and only 3 names, either there is a lag from when they leave to the system or they are hiding I do not know


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

QB just posted and does not show as being on line


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

Do you see me?


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

Yep sure do


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> QB just posted and does not show as being on line


I had to click a box now I an here I think
But I never unclicked it to hide weird


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

No you have been here that box didn't do anything. You, me , keef, of8, + 3 others


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 16, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I'll Take em
> I ran out of tincture 2 weeks ago was about to make more but darn cold has us so run down, I don't forsee any time soon
> I wonder if I could vape


The cooked weed on crackers with peanut paste worked wonders for me when I was crook


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> No you have been here that box didn't do anything. You, me , keef, of8, + 3 others


See now I only see 3 members but not you now LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 16, 2019)

Thx. I was curious if I was James Bond and didn’t know it...


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

Rose and Crockett -- That's 2 !-- There's 3 more !-- I pay attention to that mostly just to see who's around !
They can read the thread whether they can be seen or not just seems strange !


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 16, 2019)

I can see me on line
*Members Online Now*

Keef,
STIGGY,
oldfogey8,
QBCrocket
Total: 78 (members: 7, guests: 71, robots: 0) 
maybe it only shows 4 at a time


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

could be they never signed out


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

software glitch


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

OK--- I pay attention to it because I'm expecting something I seen in the cards !-- If it was law dogs  they would never sign on just watch from a distance !
So don't get your paranoid panties in a wad !-- I sense no threat!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)

night guys, going to lie down
  I was kicked off  weird


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

I gotta quit taking too many caps !-- I am like a professional at getting high !--Olympic grade high !-- Anyway wanna hear a story ?-- Get U something to drink and gather round the fire pit and let Uncle Keef spin a tale for U ?--
I told U about Skrying a map with a pendulum ?-- I have another off and on hobby too !-- I Skry the mysteries of history !-- They say the 1st Americans came down the land bridge to Alaska and down the continent !--Maybe some did ?  Who were the 1st Americans is a little different question to answer !-- What I saw was -- About 12,500 years ago the ice was close to a mile high along the Canadian US border !-- America was already populated -- sparsely but there were people here !-- A meteor came out the southeast and hit the Canadian ice pack !-- The impact killed everyone on North America -- People who made Folsom points and the Clovis blades !-- Even the white people of Kennewick man ! -The following storms Wiped out all traces of what came before !--Central America and South America survived !-- -North America of before was a badass place  !-- It was the land of the God Bear--  The Short Faced Bear ! -- The short faced bear could run down a modern racehorse and eat him for breakfast !--It made it difficult to settle that land !--  The winds after the impact cleansed the land !--There is no trace of people before 12,500 years ago on North America !-- It Broke up the ice pack and pretty much ended the last ice age without leaving a mark !--- Things got tore up all over the world !-- It was bad but nothing like the aftermath of the "Deluge" of the Dream time !-
- A Time before time when the gods walked among us .--One was known as the Rainbow Serpent and The Feathered Serpent -?-- Same one just different  names !-- But that's another tale !
Time for a toke or 2 ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

Have you ever read about the Hopi explanation of the world and the Lizard people?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 16, 2019)

Nope


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 16, 2019)

I don’t know how y’all are keep’n track of who’s on at any particular time...I guess I just don’t know how to check...I sign in and click the little box that keeps me signed in and I never sign out...don’t know if that shows I’m here all the time or not...
Keef, you mean Columbus wasn’t the first guy here?


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

It was meant more for Keef and his comment about serpent people and the clovis points. The Clovis people were more NM than the Arizona Mesa where the Hopi live. But quite a few similarities.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

Yes !-- I know the legend !-- The lizard people were said to have sheltered the Hopi under ground during some great catastrophe !


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I don’t know how y’all are keep’n track of who’s on at any particular time...I guess I just don’t know how to check...I sign in and click the little box that keeps me signed in and I never sign out...don’t know if that shows I’m here all the time or not...
> Keef, you mean Columbus wasn’t the first guy here?


If you click on HOME and then go all the way down to bottom of page on rt hand side it will tell you how many members, who they are, and number of guests


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

Keef said:


> Yes !-- I know the legend !-- The lizard people were said to have sheltered the Hopi under ground during some great catastrophe !


Yes. I went to their sacred dances many years ago. They are very restrictive about letting non Hopi into the dances. But I saw their Moon dance and the Cow dance.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

Taoteaquacan  (sp) --" H"blocks ?--That place?--  There's a mystery right there !
I also have a real interest in where the Maya came from !-- The twins ?- the ball game --The long count calender -- etc !


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

There is a movie done by some Hopi cinematographers that Philip Glass did the sound track for. It is super trippy is all I can say. Koyaanisqatsi


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 16, 2019)

How about that, though it said 4 members online but only 3 names...


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

White man go to church to be in the presence of God!-- We dance and become God !


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

Lot of mysteries in this world !-- Sometimes U can't see the cause only the result !-- Peace in the middle east ?-- fertile crescent ?-- whatever U call it ?--- That can never be allowed to happen ! -- Just like some other conflicts around the world -- They seem to exist to hide a secret ! -The conflict of - The Eagle and the Serpent !


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

quadtrains


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

If not mistaken, 2019 is the year of WWIII, economic collapse, and a natural disaster that destroys the western part of USA.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

Depends on the translation !-- End of one Era and the beginning of another is hard to nail down to one date !
May have something to do with the belief in Nibiru and it's 3,600 something year cycle around the sun !-- The coming and going would have devastating effect on earth ?-- The weather-- earthquakes all sorts of unusual stuff ! --I think that is what the long count calender was tracking the expected return of Nibiru ! -- The return of them that made us !-- Our "Gods" ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 16, 2019)

I hear the theme song and narration of Leonard Nimoy and In Search Of...


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

I liked that show, lol.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2019)

I don't hear but I see the translations of 6,000 year old Sumerian clay tablets that tell a fantastic tale !-- It peaks my interest !-- Don't really care what others think or feel the need to justify my interest !-- I don't mean that to sound snappy ! -- If I could find a better way to explain that 2nd human chromosome !-- I'd call B--S and move on !-- but Science is science !-- There it is ! -- If U were gonna take a hybrid ( like a mule) and fix the DNA  so it could reproduce -- U would do it just like that 2nd chromosome  ! -- It's not a question of whether to believe or not !--  It is literally written in your genes !


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

Hard part for me is being a gold miner for a bunch of aliens


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> I liked that show, lol.


Me too. Some episodes are on YouTube, Er, I think...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 16, 2019)

Mrs Fogey and her mother saw a huge UFO fly over their house in Worcester. Said it was silent. Looked it up recently and a bunch of sightings happened on College Hill one day back then. So it wasn’t just her and her mom. I’d need to see for myself though. The truth is out there. Probably way out there...


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

Don't make the mistake of believing there are not ufo's.
I believe it was 1997 I along with THOUSANDS saw what can only be explained as a UFO.
It was BIG. I mean BIG!  V shaped. Large round lights(maybe engines) underside. It was night so it looked black but who knows.
It was seen by ppl for HUNDREDS of miles in its flight path. After it cruised by slowly it just split. Gone.
I suspect at least Half of the ufo's spotted are OURS.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

Oh yeah, Good morning y'all!
I have lots of new baby girls sprouting up! well I'm hoping for girlz.
How do you keep from wanting to sprout every strain you have at one time?   lol


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Don't make the mistake of believing there are not ufo's.
> I believe it was 1997 I along with THOUSANDS saw what can only be explained as a UFO.
> It was BIG. I mean BIG!  V shaped. Large round lights(maybe engines) underside. It was night so it looked black but who knows.
> It was seen by ppl for HUNDREDS of miles in its flight path. After it cruised by slowly it just split. Gone.
> I suspect at least Half of the ufo's spotted are OURS.


Morn OFC
I saw something exactly like that around the same year, was soaking in a hot tub wen a giant triangular craft with large glowing circlesall the way around the outer perimeter of the underside of the ship.
There were bright light coming from each of the circles or cavities (holes) . It moved slowly at 1st no noise , and was gone in an instant.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

You may have seen the same one!
Governor of Az. at the time, (Symington) was ordered to down play it on the news but later came back an said on TV that it Was real and they had no idea where or who it ca me from.


----------



## ness (Feb 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  UFO


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

So about cloning.
I was wondering if anyone has tried painting clonex or honey on still attached stems to get a jump on rooting?.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 17, 2019)

Years ago I bent a stem down off a out door plant into a pot and it rooted then cut it off the main stem


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

Does anybody here use supplemented UV light during flower?
I'm just curious if it really makes any diff. in trichome production.
We hear SO many things but a lot of it is B.S.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

Great info Crocket!
I'm thinking you can probably take much larger clones that way without much loss.
If it has roots before being cut it should take most every time without a special cloning chamber.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Does anybody here use supplemented UV light during flower?
> I'm just curious if it really makes any diff. in trichome production.
> We hear SO many things but a lot of it is B.S.


I have a 4 ft t5 bulb in my tent that has uv a  ‘light’. It has been a part of my grows for years though so I can’t say how much of a difference (positive or negative) it makes. I just want to give the plants as broad a spectrum as I can. I don’t have a I’ve detector do I can’t say how much uv the plants are getting.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 17, 2019)

morning everyone


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm always looking for "tweaks" I can incorporate into my grow, but my main focus is understanding just what makes my girlz happiest.
Every new grower including me always wants Top Shelf before we are ready to produce it. lol
Its exciting and rewarding.
Too bad Everything in life isn't that way.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2019)

Yep. That is why I tried the uv bulbs at first. I read like you did that trichomes are the plants uv protection and so more uv should mean more ‘sunscreen’.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2019)

i was looking at the uv bulbs they sell for lizards for a while before i found a t5 bulb i could use.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 17, 2019)

some people are not loyal to you....  they are loyal to their need of you ,,,once there needs are change so does there loyaly,,,,,,,my best revenge will be the laughter of my child ,,,my they all burn in hell


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC. While I am not an expert grower, I have been able to cut thru some of the myths about growing. Light most definitely effects the trichome development, but none of the UV lights help. Mostly because it is not in a spectrum that the plant uses. I saw a big jump in the trichome of my plants when I went to double ended HPS from the screw in type bulbs. I then saw even more when I went to LED. My observations are that has more to do with PAR, those light frequencies that the plants respond to than light in general.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm not gonna even mess with UV then.  I kinda figured it was more ** than real. Otherwise Everybody would be doing it.


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)

Gman, you got that right. It is competitive here, so any advantage you can use, is used. And honestly, no one is.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

Keef
It might be me that is online but not visible.  I never log out but I'm often not online.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

umbra said:


> Gman, you got that right. It is competitive here, so any advantage you can use, is used. And honestly, no one is.


Thanks bro.  I love this growing thing but boy it can get complicated sorting the facts from the **.


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)

Gman, same here not logging out. Has nothing to do with it.
More rain today. Apparently I am in a mood today. 
My growing has always been my way of treating my epilepsy, well smoking cannabis in general. My motivation has always been to have weed to smoke and not much more. It goes back to when the industry as a whole was illegal and much of the weed on the East coast was still very much imported. There were always dry spells and weed would get scarce. I started growing as a way to circumvent the dry spells and perhaps a better strain than I was buying. The actual idea of growing a strain I liked. It was an interesting idea. It was also an idea that could land you in jail for a long time. The internet didn't exist and information was spotty at best. I would routinely smoke my homegrown with friends and didn't say anything about my weed. I started getting requests to pick some up for friends and family. Fast forward years later, the internet and weed growing sites come into my life. I share my experiences and learn even more. The friends and family circle has gotten bigger. Marriage, divorce, the kids grow up.  Even with a small following, main focus is still my epilepsy and my meds. Living in a Draconian state and LEO for neighbors keep it a small grow, but times have changed and smoking weed and growing are becoming socially acceptable. Internet explodes with sites and weed is everywhere. Better and better strains are coming on the market.  I continue to grow and post stuff on line.
In 2009 I go to Cali to meet NCH and the effen gee. Smokin Mom and another member from UK also went. It was 4/20 that we went for. We were all from very restrictive places and Cali was an open door. NCH told us how Cali had decriminalized possession of weed and if we got caught smoking weed, it was $100 fine and he would pay it for anyone. We all showed up and had a blast. 
It was the first time I ever walked into someone's house and smelled burning cannabis, lol. I was always afraid to smoke in my living room with LEO neighbors, so I would smoke in my bathroom, standing on the toilet and blowing the smoke into the exhaust fan. Eventually, I felt safe enough to smoke in my bedroom on the second floor. After my trip to Cali, I always longed for when I wouldn't have to hide smoking weed. The opportunity to move to Cali comes my way and all I can think about is, if I were to be allowed to grow that I could do all the things I read about on the internet, lol. I move and it takes nearly a year to get up and running. NCH helped with everything. 1st crop I was overwhelmed by bugs I had never seen before, then mold. Again I had never seen these issues in my 4x4 tent in my basement out East. I got better at dealing with the problems. Not an expert, but better than before. Next crop, again better than before. At this point, I think things are going well. I think the weed looks and tastes great, but dispensaries are kind of iffy about my stuff. I keep at it and get better at dealing with bugs and molds. Biggest problem seemed to be smell. It smelled ok, it just didn't smack you in the face. A large part was, I was unknown and weed didn't jump out to get your attention. I tried to find the problem and sought help from NCH. He got busy building his brand and my problem isn't as simple as add this or do that. Clearly there is still something that it lacks. Outside of Cali, I seem to do quite well and folks are super happy. But here in Cali, mostly they snub me and just go to another grower. At first it was the bugs and molds. Then it was more about drying it too fast. Back in NJ, I would put dried weed in a jar and burb it until it fully dried and cured. It worked. Out here I grew much more weed and that process didn't work. I got better, maybe not all of it but better. I used professional trimmers and it looked good to me. But again more respect outside Cali than in Cali. I am still at this stand still in growing. A plateau that keeps me from being even better. I don't know what I'm missing, and with the way the industry is going I may never know. I have a job I like that pays my bills and more weed than I can smoke, so if I don't become the next new brand I am ok with it. I'm getting closer to retirement and Cali is a bit expensive for me to retire here. Maybe with some additional income from weed could make up the difference, but my weed is not in high demand here so not much help, lol. I don't see my oldest son very much, as he lives in NC. I am interested in being a part of my children's' lives and NC is affordable enough retiring there makes more sense. After living in Cali, moving to a restrictive state is going to be hard. I don't see a commercial grow in my future in NC or anywhere, but I do see me continuing to grow and breed to please me … since that was what it was all about anyway. I see myself as a member here who got as far they could at growing with the normal stuff. I've come pretty far and I'm pretty close, but I'd rather please myself than kill myself trying please others.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 17, 2019)

Good morning folks.  About that uv light thing.  I kinda fell into hype and bought a 100 watt supplemental light just for the purpose of intensifying the red spectrum during flower.  A selling point was that it was heavy in uv.  All I can say is I only used it once and only for 2 weeks that time.  I was not impressed.  I do know that limiting some spectrums during veg will cause the plants to be squat and bushier.  I love vegging under my vipars.  They got the veg spectrum nailed.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 17, 2019)

I can surely appreciate your history umbra.  I have never had a desire to make money from growing weed.  Its always been about keeping a steady supply of quality stuff for my stash and my old job with the gov'mt allowed me to travel the world and at one time I had some pretty fine stuff that just wasn't available anywhere else.  Alas, after being ripped off so many times all that is gone now and once again, just trying to keep a quality smoke in the house without going broke.  $80 an 1/8 is highway robbery


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

Morning OFC  !-- Dragging !-- One day maybe I smoke a legal joint ?-- I thought it was written in stone somewhere that every growers 1st goal was to support themselves ?
Then U need more room for this another light for that and U off to the races !-- 
So - If U had a plant that U one half was on one side of a wall and the other half on the other side -- could U bloom one side while the other side was vegging -- Flip it back and forth from bloom to veg ? Not that I'm do that just curious?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 17, 2019)

Good morning OfC...Summertime, and the livin is easy....sigh


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

Growing weed ain't hard !-- Just throw some seed in the dirt and next week U got jar aged top shelf trimmed bud coming straight out the ground !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2019)

RE, you smooth talker you. summertime?????? what is that?  We have snow in the forcast for this week. Rosebud will be jumping off the roof.
Umbra, I enjoyed your post. Thanks for taking the time to do that.  I started smoking pot at 16 and smoked till our kids were 5 or so. then stopped for 25 or 30 years. During that time I got sick.  Started growing pot and smoking again and got well. go figure.  I knew the first time i ever smoked this flower of ours was a very good thing. I never liked booze and have never had a beer.  And look at the friends this plant has brought us.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 17, 2019)

Morning OFC...race day ! Daytona 500 time


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 17, 2019)

I hadn’t even looked out the window this morning when I made my earlier post but here is my little backyard this morning...
It’ll be gone shortly though...


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

Left turn -- left turn -- left turn -- left turn ?-- I think Nascar would benefit from the occasional right turn ?
It's Overcast and cool at the beach-- Still fighting pressure in my face from the weather and recovering from the flu !
I can smoke without choking again !-- We got more light rain moving in -- My man in East Texas wants to start some more seed !-- I told him start some B.B and BOC crosses for variety !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

California got a weed glut !-- Too much supply for too little demand !-- That's the kinda thing that could get me in trouble ?-- Other places got too much demand and not enough supply ?-- It's just a matter of logistics ?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2019)

making some rso tomorrow, had to decarb today and freeze for tomorrow. I put 7 ounces in, wonder how many tubes that will supply.  Any guesses? It took me an hour to break up the buds like the lab told me i needed to. He said the way we were  doing it only half the buds were decarbed as they were too big and dank. LOL no,he said too dense to get the middles decarbed. This oil only has one ounce of cbd, but you still have to decarb at 290 for that. So we will see how this turns out. Just like growing ya learn more ya do more.


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

I am blowing some the nastiest **** U can imagine out my nose !-- I knew U would want to know about that !--So I rushed to post !-- Decided a pic would be a bit much ?
Took me another dose of caps !-- Just trying to stay comfortable as I can while this runs it's course!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

Keef
Ya need a snort off this Rhy shine I got here!
Guranteed to cure ya or kill ya!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

Umbra
That's one Interesting journey you've had with it!  Thanks for sharing it with us!
Retire in an affordable state near your kids?  Brother, to me, That is paradise.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2019)

Keef said:


> I am blowing some the nastiest **** U can imagine out my nose !-- I knew U would want to know about that !--So I rushed to post !-- Decided a pic would be a bit much ?
> Took me another dose of caps !-- Just trying to stay comfortable as I can while this runs it's course!



I just barfed.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

Keef said:


> I am blowing some the nastiest **** U can imagine out my nose !-- I knew U would want to know about that !--So I rushed to post !-- Decided a pic would be a bit much ?
> Took me another dose of caps !-- Just trying to stay comfortable as I can while this runs it's course!


We can compare pics if you like   EEwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> making some rso tomorrow, had to decarb today and freeze for tomorrow. I put 7 ounces in, wonder how many tubes that will supply.  Any guesses? It took me an hour to break up the buds like the lab told me i needed to. He said the way we were  doing it only half the buds were decarbed as they were too big and dank. LOL no,he said too dense to get the middles decarbed. This oil only has one ounce of cbd, but you still have to decarb at 290 for that. So we will see how this turns out. Just like growing ya learn more ya do more.


EDIT WRONG
I BLAME KEEF
his nose excretions got me all flustered


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

Rose
How fine of a line between full decarb and cookoff?
I've been decarbing in a 1qt.jar with the lid on to catch anything that vapes off on the glass.
Haven't tried to rinse it yet. We'll see. lol


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> You should recover roughly 1/4 of the original 7g so approx 1.75g


So you're saying, roughly 25% of the bud weight is oil?
I been wondering how to figure that.


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> You should recover roughly 1/4 of the original 7g so approx 1.75g


You miss read her post, she is using 7 oz not 7 grams, lol. And she asked about how many syringes not weight. So I'd say 5 syringes. She forgot to mention she uses 10ml syringes and fills them to 6ml or so


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2019)

I mistyped. 7 ounces of bud, not 7 grams.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

umbra said:


> You miss read her post, she is using 7 oz not 7 grams, lol. And she asked about how many syringes not weight. So I'd say 5 syringes. She forgot to mention she uses 10ml syringes and fills them to 6ml or so


That make sense now
Dam Brain again


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> making some rso tomorrow, had to decarb today and freeze for tomorrow. I put 7 ounces in, wonder how many tubes that will supply.  Any guesses? It took me an hour to break up the buds like the lab told me i needed to. He said the way we were  doing it only half the buds were decarbed as they were too big and dank. LOL no,he said too dense to get the middles decarbed. This oil only has one ounce of cbd, but you still have to decarb at 290 for that. So we will see how this turns out. Just like growing ya learn more ya do more.


You got it right Rose, Stiggy got it wrong


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

I was told there would be no math !-- U get what U get !-- Only way to predict is if U running the same plant and it's about the same size and U know what U got last time !-- Dat's why it's about the ONE plant ! --Not a variety !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

thegloman said:


> So you're saying, roughly 25% of the bud weight is oil?
> I been wondering how to figure that.


Disregard see my other post edited above


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

umbra said:


> You got it right Rose, Stiggy got it wrong


Yes in deed
What an idiot he must be


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

From What I'm seeing a grower could end up with a nice bill from the testing facility if U have to test everything --everytime ?--


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)

It's more complicated than that


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

Hey Rose what U shooting for on ratio ?-- 3 THC to 1 CBD should be close ?-- As far as effectiveness ?-- Not in Texas for sure but for effectiveness ?-- U got your work cut out to get the numbers they want -- but just as medicine !-- 3 -to -1---- 5 THC to 1 CBD for old stoner's?-- U get the ratio then U can go up or down on volume to meet the dose !-- Does that make any sense ?
Things always more complicated than I think Umbra !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2019)

The lab i have to use is 50 a test. 50 for potency, 50 for molds etc 50 for pesticides residuals.  I only tested for potency as i didn't have any of that stuff.
I took 6 samples, 2 grms each...300.00. But, i learned stuff that i should have tested years ago. I was too cheap.  I will be testing Earls hemp/adcd for sure.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

I missed the point
7 onces will produce approx 30ml approx 1 oz
So yes 5 syringes at 6mls = 30mls
I was trying to do dosages so Yep I screwed te pooch
Sorry Rose wont happen again


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

That would be right on volume but what about potency STIGGY ?-- All oil ain't created equal !-Is that 30 mils of 70 % THC or 30 mils of 50 % THC ? -- for instance ?--- It all gives me a head ache !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

Keef said:


> That would be right on volume but what about potency STIGGY ?-- All oil ain't created equal !-Is that 30 mils of 70 % THC or 30 mils of 50 % THC ? -- for instance ?--- It all gives me a head ache !


Need to know the potency of the cannabis that you are starting with
Unless you are governed by stringent lab testing its all luck and a crap shoot.

A very large Green out too


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

Keef said:


> That would be right on volume but what about potency STIGGY ?-- All oil ain't created equal !-Is that 30 mils of 70 % THC or 30 mils of 50 % THC ? -- for instance ?--- It all gives me a head ache !


I agree LOL


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)

You won't know that until it's tested for potency


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I missed the point
> 7 onces will produce approx 30ml approx 1 oz
> So yes 5 syringes at 6mls = 30mls
> I was trying to do dosages so Yep I screwed te pooch
> Sorry Rose wont happen again



Oh brother stiggy, we are stoners. NO problem.


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

I know it was just an example


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2019)

umbra said:


> You won't know that until it's tested for potency



That will happen tomorrow.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

@Keef 
Question
With what ever illness (Flu) you are suffering from did you have a stage where it felt like something was stuck in your throat, like food that did not o down making you choke?
Thanks


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Oh brother stiggy, we are stoners. NO problem.


Sorry
Im sick but bored out of my mind
i should be in bed  Thanks


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

Did I say I want to rip this nose off today


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

I've had a lot of post nasal drip down the back of my throat and it ended up with it giving me a sore throat ! --I can see how it could feel like that !-- Most of my left cheek bone was replaced by metal plates and screws and there is no real sinus there anymore !---They did have to peel my face off to fix the bones !-- - Sometimes feels like red hot worms crawling around under my face on the left side !-- I usually only have some problems with it from weather changes but it's piggy backed on this flu and is worse than either alone I think ? -- I think I'm getting better now but slowly !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

Keef said:


> I've had a lot of post nasal drip down the back of my throat and it ended up with it giving me a sore throat ! --I can see how it could feel like that !-- Most of my left cheek bone was replaced by metal plates and screws and there is no real sinus there anymore !---They did have to peel my face off to fix the bones !-- - Sometimes feels like red hot worms crawling around under my face on the left side !-- I usually only have some problems with it from weather changes but it's piggy backed on this flu and is worse than either alone I think ? -- I think I'm getting better now but slowly !


So sorry you had such a rough life, it is so hard being in pain every minute of the day.
I know all about head injuries.


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

I do OK  most of the time STIGGY-- It's better than the alternative ! -- The flu and weather changes just double teamed me this time !--Slowed me down some !-- - When it comes to MMJ  ?--- I can talk the talk because I walk the walk ! -- So I hope Texas change the law cause I got a lot to say !-- 
Right now though I don't know **** bout **** ! --Grow what ?-- Everybody knows U can't grow weed out here soil is poisoned with salt and  the tap water got a pH of about 9. ! 
I was thinking the other day if I didn't have to hide and was in a more favorable area I could grow dahell out some weed !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2019)

You could rock it anywhere Keef.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

Keef said:


> I do OK  most of the time STIGGY-- It's better than the alternative ! -- The flu and weather changes just double teamed me this time !--Slowed me down some !-- - When it comes to MMJ  ?--- I can talk the talk because I walk the walk ! -- So I hope Texas change the law cause I got a lot to say !--
> Right now though I don't know **** bout **** ! --Grow what ?-- Everybody knows U can't grow weed out here soil is poisoned with salt and  the tap water got a pH of about 9. !
> I was thinking the other day if I didn't have to hide and was in a more favorable area I could grow dahell out some weed !


I understand you Brother , I know you know of which you speak .
My brain is working on half tilt most days now too.
I perfer pics I understand them better since my injury


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

I had to run away from the hospital to get medical help after my fall !-- To walk back into that place of woe and submit to surgery kinda screwed up what was left of a once perfect good mind !--So I got a bit of  P.T.S.D. ? --It could be worse


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

Understood completely


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

Over there in East Texas -- Sits some wet seed -- The momma was a BOTM winner here and the daddy was Waldo - My Black Berry Snow Lotus male !- I have grown it -- I know what it do !-- Umbra's BOTM winner --The White -x- Nepal Indica !-- One smoky night the beauty was brutally ravaged by Waldo -- The seed are marked --- WI-x- BBSL !-- Ain't got no name ! -- I suspect they called  that plant "The White" for a reason ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)

Actually there some controversy over the strain as there was some confusion with it and triangle kush, because both are out of Florida .


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

It is what it is and I'm alright with what it is !---She was a BOTM winner !--- - She's potent -- easy to grow -- easy to clone -- The last one I had was a fine production type plant -- U can see the indica all over it !-- Fast finisher !-- heavy producer -- I wouldn't change a thing !--
 but
U see it was a long summer evening and she looked so fine !-- There was this boy !-No name but he was a f-2 - son of "Trips" my f1 trifoliate male from Umbra's-- B. B. King ( BPU-X BB) -- So --(WI-x- BBSL )-x- BB KING -- They need to grow !-- I need some indication about the internal battle of BB and BBSL -- both dominate terp profiles !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

Night Mr Keef
Night all


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)

The Kids are alright


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 17, 2019)

Audios Stiggy


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

Good night STIGGY--
I was remembering the swamp -- They had those drive thru frozen daiquiri shops -It was not an open container unless U had a straw stuck thru it !--Gotta love the swamp !--  2 for 1 Tuesdays-- Frozen Almond Joy Daiquiri !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

Is chocolate covered potato chips a sin ?-- The wavy kind ?--If so ?- I might be a sinner ?
It is not my fault !-- I don't know whose fault but ? -- Dam !-- That's got to be a sin !
Or against the law ? --


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Rose
> How fine of a line between full decarb and cookoff?
> I've been decarbing in a 1qt.jar with the lid on to catch anything that vapes off on the glass.
> Haven't tried to rinse it yet. We'll see. lol



I am sorry gloman, i didn't see this. Um, since you have the real deal with Franks gift and I believe you have pennywise, since they are heavy cbd you need to decarb at 290.  for 40 min. Bud was worried enough after talking to the lab, he got new oven thermometers so he could test the oven.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2019)

Keef, i want those choc covered pot chips..oh yes.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi Rose


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2019)

Ruffles have ridges -- filt with creamy melty chocolate goodness !-- A snap and a little salty chocolate crisp ?-- Don't look I need a moment !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2019)

Rose
So it looks like good temp controll is mandatory.
290 to decarb cbd but thc vaporizes at 315. Not much room for temp errors.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

Yes, I Do have Frank's Gift in jars and pennywise x V just going into flower.
I really like the FG.


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Rose
> So it looks like good temp controll is mandatory.
> 290 to decarb cbd but thc vaporizes at 315. Not much room for temp errors.


No vaporization of THC is 392


----------



## ness (Feb 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> No vaporization of THC is 392


Cool!
Thanks


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Cold and still dark here.
1" of snow on the ground and I'm not gonna play in it!
Rose
I've been taking cuts off the PW X V for practice.
I see 1st hand now the difference humidity makes in clone survival. Wow!
 67%RH. No wilting. I took a Large cut yesterday thinking I was pushing my luck but that jewel looks like she been growing in that cup all along.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 18, 2019)

*good morning everyone *


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

*ZIGGGY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
MORNING




@zigggy ​


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Keef said:


> Ruffles have ridges -- filt with creamy melty chocolate goodness !-- A snap and a little salty chocolate crisp ?-- Don't look I need a moment !


Scooter Pies


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Been on troll duty !-- Wake and Bake !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

Rose
Are you planning to do another test on buds to recheck decarboxylation?  I'm very curious how it tests after the modified procedure.


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

Got nothing to do with this Earl but decades ago I had a computer chess game I named Earl !-- My Earl was a cheat !
I get him cornered about to beat him -- He quit by flashing Battery Low sign !--Everytime !
He hated to lose!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Rose
> Are you planning to do another test on buds to recheck decarboxylation?  I'm very curious how it tests after the modified procedure.


I would be very interested in te lab results also


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Keef said:


> Got nothing to do with this Earl but decades ago I had a computer chess game I named Earl !-- My Earl was a cheat !
> I get him cornered about to beat him -- He quit by flashing Battery Low sign !--Everytime !
> He hated to lose!


The Earl we have here now is a quiet friendly , super guy who would give you his last dime and shirt off his back.
Just saying, I am aware you have no clue who we are and I understand that,
We are probies doing our time waiting to be patched by the club


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

Patched.
Lol
Well, maybe not quite like that.lol
We're glad to have Everybody who wants to learn, share, have fun and get along.
No Patch required.


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

I got no problem with U guys !--Glad to have U around !-- The name Earl just reminded me of that chess board ! -- Let me get back on my feet -- the grow fired back up --and if you'll do a test grow for me I'll get U some seed ! !-- I just bred too many and it will take me forever to evaluate them so a little help would be nice---They all stacked dank! Gloman and Ness grew some for me !-- Overcast and chilly at the beach windy with some rain !-- I think I'm on the mend !--


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

I found this  thought it was cool
Not sure if they are real colors or not


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2019)

Good morning all,

Beautiful picture of the columbine, stiggy.  Nice to see. 

Gloman, this won't be tested as we made RSO and there isn't much cbd in there, maybe an ounce. when i said it would be tested i meant i will test it tonight by taking some.
 The sun is shining. wow what an improvement.  20 degrees brrr
I took clones last night have a dome on them, when the dome comes off is when i am in trouble with the humidity.

Umbra are you working from home?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Whoops TMI


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Beautiful picture of the columbine, stiggy.  Nice to see.
> 
> ...


Morning Rose
was not sure on the name, pretty for sure , it caught my eye


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Beautiful picture of the columbine, stiggy.  Nice to see.
> 
> ...


Rose how many syringes did you end up recovering?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

OK
has anyone ever seen one of these




Its a butane gas insert to replace the old Ronson lighter fluid type
Cool May have to find some of my vintage lighters and buy a few
12 bucks at walmart Im sure amazon and ebay has them.
Nice item to give to an old Vet , they usaually have a lighter from their tour


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 18, 2019)

Good morning ofc, Sunny n cold over here...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2019)

Stiggy the decarbed pot is in the freezer. Bud likes a 48 hour freeze on the bud. We will make it tomorrow.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 18, 2019)

Morning/Afternoon OFC...another honey do Monday


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 18, 2019)

@MissRose, I did a search on the RSO and Green Dragon in the archives... Not really much there...I'm curious as to the formula and steps used for this version of GD ... Thanks


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

Earl -- What I call Green Dragon is partially evaporated RSO !--- The freezer method alcohol extraction probably ring your bell after the wash and before evaporating as is !-- Stay away from Gloman on this one he do evil things !--
He make something he calls dragonpiss -- I'd call it a "Golden Teacher riding a Green Dragon" --he an alchemist !
He a Soccer's Apprentice or some mystical being ! -- Guard your mind !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2019)

Earl, I do FECO now, full extract cannabis oil. I don't know why it is called that as all we are doing is stripping the trichomes. We decarb and freeze  the flower the booze and the jar.  We do a 3 minute ice wash with the everclear and dump out that jar and do new booze same pot and do a second wash. Set the timer, 3 minute shake. repeat. Then new flower new booze. we re lucky that we bought a distiller so we get lots of the booze back. After it is distilled we scrape the oil into a coffee warmer and fill syringes from that.
Boy that was the shorthand version,be sure and ask away if you have any.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 18, 2019)

Keef~~ it certainly does ring my bell and others that have tried it ... a few GD recipes vary...luckily I asked and chatted with a GD Master that helped guide me thru making my first batch... I may have to talk to the gloman...lol


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

Mwah ha ha haaa!
Dragon piss is NOT for medical use by rookies without a guide.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

Rose
How much time does it take for your distiller to recover 16oz.?

Mine is pretty slow but its one of them flower towers.


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

I know the freezing helps keep the water soluble compounds to a minimum and increases the concentration but dude when U are talking about a dose about the size of a grain of rice ?-- Would it really be a problem if U did a room temp wash ?-- So the dose may end up being the size of 2 grains of rice because some water solvable compounds are in it  !-- I do not see that as a problem !-- Do U know if there is any medical benefits in those compounds ?-- All the freezer stuff does is make the oil more concentrated -- 
Is saying this sacrilege ?-


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

Gloman -- come on dude !-- U put a bowl of alcohol extract in the bottom of your stove top still and turn it on -- Alcohol go from concentrate back to alcohol vapor condense back to shine  and RSO stay in the bowl in the still !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm told Chlorophyll is good for cleaning our blood.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 18, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Earl, I do FECO now, full extract cannabis oil. I don't know why it is called that as all we are doing is stripping the trichomes. We decarb and freeze  the flower the booze and the jar.  We do a 3 minute ice wash with the everclear and dump out that jar and do new booze same pot and do a second wash. Set the timer, 3 minute shake. repeat. Then new flower new booze. we re lucky that we bought a distiller so we get lots of the booze back. After it is distilled we scrape the oil into a coffee warmer and fill syringes from that.
> Boy that was the shorthand version,be sure and ask away if you have any.


That is close to how I was taught to do it...but with a 5 minute shake... I need to look into a distiller


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

No, I don't use my shine still for rso. Its Too big. lol
My flower tower handles 16oz. of wash at a time but takes around 10hrs. Then yes, the rso is left in the bottom chamber


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

I know U don't but I'm saying maybe U should ?--nice wide bowl like a glass cake pan in the bottom of the still ?-- It would expose more surface area and evaporate much faster ?-.Just a thought !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> That is close to how I was taught to do it...but with a 5 minute shake... I need to look into a distiller


Earl if you are not worried about recovering the EC190 than a rice cooker is fine to reduce te GD to oil
you need to watch it towards the end as not to burn it


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

thegloman said:


> No, I don't use my shine still for rso. Its Too big. lol
> My flower tower handles 16oz. of wash at a time but takes around 10hrs. Then yes, the rso is left in the bottom chamber


Your flower tower







Looks a lot like D Golds ISO2 machine from the 70's


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

Growing and processing weed --There will always be a need for alcohol and RSO ain't going nowhere --but -- A pill press and some decarbed hash -- it is concentrated enough to make good medicine !-- May even have to expand it some with a filler !-- Press out hash pills and done !-- Maybe that hash is all CBD or all THC or a mix anywhere in between ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Keef said:


> Growing and processing weed --There will always be a need for alcohol and RSO ain't going nowhere --but -- A pill press and some decarbed hash -- it is concentrated enough to make good medicine !-- May even have to expand it some with a filler !-- Press out hash pills and done !-- Maybe that hash is all CBD or all THC or a mix anywhere in between ?


Even something as simple as this pill press would work


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

I need to start thinking more about MMJ and applications !
This Texas we don't have to do stuff the same way as everyone else ! --


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

Yep ! That would do it STIGGY  !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

That was sold at one time on ebay but can not find its listing


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 18, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Earl if you are not worried about recovering the EC190 than a rice cooker is fine to reduce te GD to oil
> you need to watch it towards the end as not to burn it


being a cheapskate I need to save as much 190 EC as possible... it is expensive and hard to come by


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

We


earl.dean.smooter said:


> being a cheapskate I need to save as much 190 EC as possible... it is expensive and hard to come by


 We are thriftyLOL
I picked awater distiller a few yrs ago and never used it to reclaim after reading that the alcool reclaimed was not the same as what you started with 190 proof, apprently the water distiller has a built in relief hole up in the top coil and this allows water to contaminate the recovered alcohol reducing its proof ,
I wanted to ask someone who has actually used it and recovered the reclaim
I guess I can now ask Rose how it worked out for her.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Mine looks like this


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Keef said:


> Growing and processing weed --There will always be a need for alcohol and RSO ain't going nowhere --but -- A pill press and some decarbed hash -- it is concentrated enough to make good medicine !-- May even have to expand it some with a filler !-- Press out hash pills and done !-- Maybe that hash is all CBD or all THC or a mix anywhere in between ?


Keef
What if you got a cheap pollen press and made some bad pills
As long as you could swallow tem down without choking




Be like swallowing a nickel


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

Annie !-- Annie are U OK. ?-- Begin CPR !-- 
I can swallow some big pills but naw to the naw - naw -naw on them !--


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Keef said:


> Annie !-- Annie are U OK. ?-- Begin CPR !--
> I can swallow some big pills but naw to the naw - naw -naw on them !--


Big League Chew LOL
My old buddy made a lot of hash from his last harvest
he had too, he was moving to an unfriendly state and did not want all the weight,
He did not like smoking hash so he used  it like Dip
A bit between the creek and gum
Said it work real nice


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Beautiful picture of the columbine, stiggy.  Nice to see.
> 
> ...


I went out early and drove to Fresno. Winery is closed today for President's day, so am home now.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Your flower tower
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep!
I got the flower tower now and had the iso2 back in 77-78.
Iso2 was better quality materials.


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)

Here is my still. All glass, ebay special. Filtering setup and sativa Dosido


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

Hehehe,
Nice rig there umbra!
Popo took all mine a long time ago.
Pretty sure I used mine a little different tho.


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't care what they say -- A bucket of KFC is an emotional support animal to me !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

What U cooking  Umbra ? - Looks like U could do them distillation fractions on that thing !--


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Hehehe,
> Nice rig there umbra!
> Popo took all mine a long time ago.
> Pretty sure I used mine a little different tho.


Very Nice
I like the vac filter mine uses a hand pump


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

LOL


Keef said:


> Annie !-- Annie are U OK. ?-- Begin CPR !--
> I can swallow some big pills but naw to the naw - naw -naw on them !--



LOL\
Heimlich Stat


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

I have a dream !--- MMJ covered by an insurance plan !-- (The insurance company pay me to supply that need)-- Told U I dream big ?
Want a Sloppy Joe ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

I loved Sloppy Joe Day in school


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)

I've been giving my pool guy a few buds to smoke here and there, and he does the same. He gave me a couple buds of wedding cake, I liked it enough I got a cut from someone at another site I belong to. So I gave him a bud of mimosa and it was an immediate hit. I gave him a bud of gelato 25 x dosido and I think he was in love, lol. Last bud I gave him was BoC/tootsie roll, think I got him hooked now. He said it was 10 out of 10, and out here that means a lot.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> I've been giving my pool guy a few buds to smoke here and there, and he does the same. He gave me a couple buds of wedding cake, I liked it enough I got a cut from someone at another site I belong to. So I gave him a bud of mimosa and it was an immediate hit. I gave him a bud of gelato 25 x dosido and I think he was in love, lol. Last bud I gave him was BoC/tootsie roll, think I got him hooked now. He said it was 10 out of 10, and out here that means a lot.


Sounds like some winners Umbra

I spelled it correctly


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2019)

Good job Umbra, way to get him hooked. LOL. 
Stiggy, that is our distiller, what water? Where would water come from?
I had a three hour lunch with an old school friend. It was sad. Glad to be home.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Umbra
Your still is sweet
did it come as a complete unit or in parts that had to be aquired and then put together
and can I ask the price approx?
Thanks


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good job Umbra, way to get him hooked. LOL.
> Stiggy, that is our distiller, what water? Where would water come from?
> I had a three hour lunch with an old school friend. It was sad. Glad to be home.


It has to do with a safety relief hole up in the top part of the distillers
I remember reading that as the alcohol is off gasing to the collector air gets sucked in withthe hot gas causing condensation thus producing small amounts of water and the recovered alcohol is never as high as it was in the beginning,
Have you ever use an alcohol hydrmeter to read the proof of recovered alcohol?


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Umbra
> Your still is sweet
> did it come as a complete unit or in parts that had to be aquired and then put together
> and can I ask the price approx?
> Thanks


It was complete with glass and stand. I bought a pump to circulate cold water thru the condenser. Think it was about  $225


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

Mimosa ?-- Er ?-- Uh ? -- hmm ?-- huh ! --Mimosa ?-- I think I would like that !-- I would bet it would be one those high class mystery terps profiles that I like ! -- I'm in a prohibition state U know ?-- There's lots of stuff I don't know ! -- Sounds like some citrus terps and maybe some ? -- I don't know ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> It has to do with a safety relief hole up in the top part of the distillers
> I remember reading that as the alcohol is off gasing to the collector air gets sucked in withthe hot gas causing condensation thus producing small amounts of water and the recovered alcohol is never as high as it was in the beginning,
> Have you ever use an alcohol hydrmeter to read the proof of recovered alcohol?
> View attachment 251921


Yes and the 190 I start with will be about 140 when recovered


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)

If I use a cold trap and a vacuum pump I could get to 185, maybe


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> It was complete with glass and stand. I bought a pump to circulate cold water thru the condenser. Think it was about  $225


Nice piece of lab glass
I love labglass


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> Yes and the 190 I start with will be about 140 when recovered


Have you be able to use the 140 or do you run it again


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=152033944504


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Have you be able to use the 140 or do you run it again


Next time I use it for tinctures


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

Redistill it !-- but sugar liquor ain't that hard to make and double distilling will get U back the high test !-- but -- at 140 ?-- I'd temper it on down to bout 105 proof and then put it in a big mouth jug with  some alligator char oak and chill it a few days then warm it a few days (and that's the 1st year of aged whiskey ) 6 more years real quick ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=152033944504


Wow Nice Thanks
To bad it does not have a mag stirrer


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Of course I kid it would be too thick


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Keef said:


> Redistill it !-- but sugar liquor ain't that hard to make and double distilling will get U back the high test !-- but -- at 140 ?-- I'd temper it on down to bout 105 proof and then put it in a big mouth jug with  some alligator char oak and chill it a few days then warm it a few days (and that's the 1st year of aged whiskey ) 6 more years real quick ?


What is the highest proof you can get from your still 160?


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't have one right now but I bet the Gloman could get there ?-- 185-190 proof -- but when U can buy absolute ethenol organic alcohol at 60 bucks a gallon on line -- and they deliver?-- I love this world !--


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

I


Keef said:


> I don't have one right now but I bet the Gloman could get there ?-- 185-190 proof -- but when U can buy absolute ethenol organic alcohol at 60 bucks a gallon on line -- and they deliver?-- I love this world !--


 I have seen that, big ship fee


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

I can get up to 170+ from my still 1st run.
Rerun collected alc. for proof reaching a little over 180


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 18, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I can get up to 170+ from my still 1st run.
> Rerun collected alc. for proof reaching a little over 180


You boys play hard and big ! Alcohol and I stay away from each other... in tincture it is ok


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't drink it, that stuff will kill you


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)

When oldest son was in college, he belonged to a Fraternity. One Christmas he brought a few of his brothers to our house. They invited a drinking game that they would use on pledges. Eat a habanero pepper then chase it with a shot of green dragon.


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't drink anymore either !-- I'm allergic to whiskey !-- I drink it I can get whiskey bumps !-- U know where U drink some whiskey and bump into stuff -?-- doors ?-- trees?-- other peoples fist ?-- the po-po !-- and don't rememher ?---but I make a nice fruit liquor !--I  mostly don't need a still !-- I make 5 gallons of wine at maybe 15 %
Then by freezing it I remove water as water ice -- Alcohol won't freeze at those Temps !- Still got to work it don't U Gloman?-- I take 2 and a half gallons of water out doubling the proof of my wine !---Leaving about 2 gallons of the 5 --- It's plenty strong !


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

I used to tell them survivalist people to buy and store only the best !-- U see I make liquor and grow weed so when they come around after the apocalypse wanting to do some trading I don't want them bringing cheap **** !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

Lol. 
Bro ya always got me chuckling.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> I don't drink it, that stuff will kill you


Got That right!

I have several gallons around but don't drink it.  Ill take a little sip now n then and just the bit on my tongue gives me that warm feeling. I enjoy the craft tho and it works great for extractions and for me, decarbing oil is easier than decarbing buds.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

Whiskey bumps!  Ouch!
Pretty much why I quit too.
You've seen them t-shirts saying "instant ash hole, just add alcohol"
That was me.


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

Mess with me when I'm drinking and I'll bleed on U !
I'm like Gloman I just need a taste to see where it's at and if I need to do anything !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> When oldest son was in college, he belonged to a Fraternity. One Christmas he brought a few of his brothers to our house. They invited a drinking game that they would use on pledges. Eat a habanero pepper then chase it with a shot of green dragon.



 Now That's a frat worth pledging for!


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

Until U puke and a piece of pepper gets stuck up in your nose and -- I don't eat jalapeños anymore !-- I had what can only be described as a religious experience !
Made me cry like a baby and it didn't help !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 18, 2019)

War story’s, ya’ll are funny???


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2019)

Old farts gotta get the stories out one way or the other. lol


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

Why couldn't I have a bad knee or something ?-- No !--It's always --Smack ! --right in the face ! -- Bam !- right upside da head !-- I do not approve!


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2019)

I had planned to show up today at the local president day March just to see how many people were there !-- With the weather messing with my face and still recovering from the flu I figured it would be best to just stay in today !-- I guess U could look at it two ways -- I was a weenie and wouldn't go out and support the cause -- The other way ?-- I held my own !-- Walked right into thier nest and took them on in a verbal joist !-- I can not repeat that little ditty but I was quite proud of it ! -- Helps me work out my frustrations !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 18, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Old farts gotta get the stories out one way or the other. lol



I probably annoy people when I get to telling stories.  22 years in the military I have seen and done some sheet!  Then I was a troubleshooter for the biggest military contractor in the world.   I was always proud to be busy but some of my stories are kind of hard to swallow if you weren't there.

Hey Umbra, do you remember this stuff?  BDxBKxBPU ?  I had one growing whe I got opped and it was really impressive.  I had a couple of those seeds left and one has come up.  Praying for a female


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2019)

yep blue dream x blackberry kush x ( Blackberry kush x Purple chitrali x Ubekistani hashplant) those were very limited. Maybe did less than 50 beans.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 19, 2019)

I actually had that one hanging in the drying room.  Never smoked any but I was wanting to.  Hopefully I'll get another chance.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 19, 2019)

Holy crap! Did anyone else see that photo of Billy Rae's stash?


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

3 am -- Where's your mind ?-- Startled awake -- Took a dose of caps and sitting around watching the news and smoking !-- I go back to bed when they kick in !-- Woke up from the strangest dream !-- There I was mixing fuel oil and fertilizer and I was mad !-- I don't rememher why !-- It usually don't turn out well -- The fuel oil and fertilizer --
Ain't everyone knows how to set it off !
I wish I could forget how to do stuff Ike that !
Another toke ? 
Maybe I go back to bed ?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
Frustration levels are high here.
I need advice with elder care and don't know where to turn.
Better burn one I guess.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 19, 2019)

Burn baby Burn , Stiggy I want a patch to LOL - this forum has changed me from a grower to an compulsive obsessive grower Ive gone from - throw the clones in check them once a week pull them at 8 weeks not real fust on quality ,start again -now Im talking to them I check them daily, Im already thinking about the grow after the next - I need a bigger room - I need better quality - I need more strains - Im even checking Trichs for ember - Im loven it again - cheers OFC hope you all have a great day


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 19, 2019)

umbra said:


> I don't drink it, that stuff will kill you


Yes but 
If you eat well 
Get good nights sleep
Exercise regularly
Drink Plenty of Water
stay away from Drugs
You will still Die


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2019)

LOL!
Yep Crocket!
You got it! Seems once you get here you contract the growing bug. lol
I was mostly the same way.  I've "grown" on and off for Years but never Really grew till I got here.
This place is heavily infected with the grow better weed bug.
I have a LONG way to go yet but this is a Great ride!


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 19, 2019)

True that Gloman


----------



## ness (Feb 19, 2019)

good morning OFC.  53 out and showers.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 19, 2019)

good morning OFC,,,, hey gman I take care of my two in laws that are over 80,,,i handle all there paper work,,,, ie,bank ,,all doctors apt,we have a laywer in the family that help me out with legal advice ,,,,I am be able to answer some ??? you may have ,,,,in fla we have something call advocate for the elderly may be they have it in your state,,,zig


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks zig
PM in your box


----------



## mrcane (Feb 19, 2019)

Morning OFC going to rain here today..
Still nurseing a cold,  tea and Papaya.
Hope that you have a wonderful day


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2019)

Good morning all, 
Love the stories, keep telling them. Gloman if I can help let me know please.

Had a three-hour lunch yesterday with a woman I went to hs with. What a sad life some people have had to deal with.  Yes it makes me feel grateful but sad.

Cane, Is Papaya your favorite? I love it but couldn't smoke it in the morning.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 19, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...stories are always good to hear...growing bug ? Yeah, I got it ...worse time of the year for me is late June to late September when it is to hot to grow in the shed... I can't grow veggies or flowers to save my life


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks Rose
Ziggy had a  good idea. Gonna work on that now.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

Uh -- It ain't morning anymore is it ?--- Hard night and morning just getting up again !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 19, 2019)

I tell ya what.  The po-po in my area are making things tough for me.  When I got raided the  police confiscated every firearm in my house.  Now that its all over I am entitled to get them back.  Unbelievable how hard they are making it for me.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 19, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Burn baby Burn , Stiggy I want a patch to LOL - this forum has changed me from a grower to an compulsive obsessive grower Ive gone from - throw the clones in check them once a week pull them at 8 weeks not real fust on quality ,start again -now Im talking to them I check them daily, Im already thinking about the grow after the next - I need a bigger room - I need better quality - I need more strains - Im even checking Trichs for ember - Im loven it again - cheers OFC hope you all have a great day


OK Offically just for you
A Gold Membership​


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 19, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Good Morning OFC...stories are always good to hear...growing bug ? Yeah, I got it ...worse time of the year for me is late June to late September when it is to hot to grow in the shed... I can't grow veggies or flowers to save my life


All you need Earl is some better equipment and you would be outgrowing all of them Insta-Gram people
Hiddy Hoe Neighbors
Im sick Doc says upper respitory infection. I never get sick I told him .
I may start drinking again after 20yrs


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 19, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I probably annoy people when I get to telling stories.  22 years in the military I have seen and done some sheet!  Then I was a troubleshooter for the biggest military contractor in the world.   I was always proud to be busy but some of my stories are kind of hard to swallow if you weren't there.
> 
> Hey Umbra, do you remember this stuff?  BDxBKxBPU ?  I had one growing whe I got opped and it was really impressive.  I had a couple of those seeds left and one has come up.  Praying for a female


Anyone who has made it through The Suck for that amount of time deserves to have their stories listened to.
Just out of respect, if not the enjoyment of hearing the stories.
I get a lil annoyed when my budies tell the same story over and over, but I will always still listen.
So stop me if you heard this one


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2019)

Got some shine for ya stiggy!
That aught to loosen up that respitory infection.

I got some RO water from the store machine and it stinks of chlorine!  That can't be right.
Was gonna use it to proof down the shine but not with that stink.
Guess I gotta go get distilled.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 19, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Got some shine for ya stiggy!
> That aught to loosen up that respitory infection.
> 
> I got some RO water from the store machine and it stinks of chlorine!  That can't be right.
> ...


Honestly think I may die if I drank any shine with this throat


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 19, 2019)

Im watching The Oak Island Marathon LOL


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

Ya'll some sick individuals !-and I mean that in many ways!
G--get U some distilled water or just use your well water ?-- Then again U could do that fast aging at a high proof and temper it down as needed out long term storage ?
STIGGY get well soon Cuz !-- I saw Woody Allen in Sleeper yesterday hurt myself laughing !-- I'm a fan of that kind of humor -- Sometimes!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 19, 2019)

Keef said:


> Ya'll some sick individuals !-and I mean that in many ways!
> G--get U some distilled water or just use your well water ?-- Then again U could do that fast aging at a high proof and temper it down as needed out long term storage ?
> STIGGY get well soon Cuz !-- I saw Woody Allen in Sleeper yesterday hurt myself laughing !-- I'm a fan of that kind of humor -- Sometimes!


OK then you liked Everthing you wanted to know aboout sex
But were afraid to ask. I believe there was a giant boob LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 19, 2019)

I enjoy making people Laugh
If I get out of hand , dont be afraid to let me know.
Im a Loose Goose sometimes


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2019)

Keef
I tried using well water but I don't like the taste of limestone water.
I'm fixing to char some hickory and oak for the fast aging/mellowing process.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

Chilli Dog man !--
G-- U ever get down with some water farming  U can get a cheap RO system like mine -- It's just a system of filters --
My tap water is up to 9.0 sometimes with almost 300 ppms of who knows ?-- Comes out the RO thang at 6 ppms and a pH in 6. 0 or less -- A creative pot farmer could use it for other stuff too ?-- It makes a fine pitcher of tea -- or coffee --
Works well for making liquor !--
I think it cost about $125 -- Get all the distilled water U will ever need - It's not distilled but it's close enough to be interchangeable !-- Using distilled or RO water is the ONLY time a pot farmer should use Cal/Mag !
There will he plenty in any dirt or tap water !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2019)

So are you guys trying to tell me the everclear isn't potent enough to run again after distilling? ?  Umbra? ALL YA ALL.  Bud is calling friend of his..


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

Welcome to the world of high test alkeehol -- U need a tester to measure the proof !-- They were talking about that flower tower thing !-- I bet U got back what U put in but only one way to know -- Gloman --Tell her bout that thing U float and tells up what U got ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

If U put it in a Mason jar and shake it up U can tell by bead size about what U got ?-- Just use a tester !


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2019)

Keef said:


> Ya'll some sick individuals !-and I mean that in many ways!
> G--get U some distilled water or just use your well water ?-- Then again U could do that fast aging at a high proof and temper it down as needed out long term storage ?
> STIGGY get well soon Cuz !-- I saw Woody Allen in Sleeper yesterday hurt myself laughing !-- I'm a fan of that kind of humor -- Sometimes!


My favorite rom com from Woody is Annie Hall, but my 2 favorite woody movies are What's up Tiger Lilly? and Bananas.


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> So are you guys trying to tell me the everclear isn't potent enough to run again after distilling? ?  Umbra? ALL YA ALL.  Bud is calling friend of his..


It is more than strong enough to run again. Just doing the freezer thing and no worries,


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

Some people use 151 proof rum ! -- U just trying to get as little water solvable compounds in it as possible -- which I don't think is nessessary anyway !-- A dose the size of a grain of rice ?-- That is way too much of a guess to me for a dose !-- If I took a C.C. of RSO and added some inert ingredient to it to make it a gram in weight -- I could measure that dose without having to guess !-- That is why I say having some water soluble compounds is not a problem !-- Once it gets a concentrate past a certain point U guessing -- When if U had RSO that was a little less concentrated it would just be easier to measure !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 19, 2019)

Not to bum the comedy discussion out but as much as I used to like Woody Allen(Casino Royale being my favorite followed closely by what’s up tiger lily), I still find his romantic interest in someone who he once changed diapers for pretty repugnant...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2019)

I watched every woody allen movie until that OF. Haven't seen one since.

Oh good, we doing oil in the morning. Thank you for the reassurance.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

Adam Sandler -- The Waterboy !


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2019)

There is more than 1 actor who I don't think much of their personal life, that have been in movies that I liked.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm not sure but I think it is stoner law that U are required to see ---Reefer Madness : the Musical !


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2019)

But its so borinnnggggg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 19, 2019)

umbra said:


> There is more than 1 actor who I don't think much of their personal life, that have been in movies that I liked.


I think there are more actors and actresses that I don’t think much of their personal lives than I think are good people. A bunch of hypocrites like politicians in my opinion.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2019)

No prob on the alc.
Even if there is a little more water in it. Just takes longer to evap last traces.
I use an alcohol hydrometer checks 0-200 proof.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

I like the music !-- I'm busy catching up on the news tonight !-- I'm afraid I'm have withdrawals when this soap opera ends !-- None them soap operas got nothing on real life and the news !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2019)

Keef
You seen them Zero water filters thingies like britta?
Supposed to take tap water to
0 ppm.
Might try one.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

Musicians / - Actors and to some extent politicians are there to entertain us --not show us how to live ! -- They are not role models !
The Dam priest too !-- Don't be trusting them !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

Idiocracy !-- That was funny !-- Sometimes I feel like that's where I live !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 19, 2019)

Steve Martin in the jerk and just about anything else he did.  How about Young Frankenstein?  Too many pipes but everyone in that one is a master of the craft


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 19, 2019)

And for the most part they keep their mouth shut about politics


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2019)

As far as B rated weed movies, I liked Cisco Pike the best. Better music too.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 19, 2019)

Keef said:


> Uh -- It ain't morning anymore is it ?--- Hard night and morning just getting up again !


It depends, Still mornin here, at least it feels like...I’m still drinking coffee so it must be...Looks like it might sunshine today, feels pretty chill though...


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 19, 2019)

Keef said:


> Idiocracy !-- That was funny !-- Sometimes I feel like that's where I live !


More like scary and funny. We are rapidly devolving into Idiocracy...


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 19, 2019)

I was more into lord of the rings and that genre of "weed" movies.  The old ones that were more like magne or whatever.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm glad U posted that Umbra !-- I think what is happening right now will go way beyond the changes happening then ! -- I'm living in a most historic time !-- There has never been a time like this !-- To not pay  attention to it as it happens would be a loss ! -- There's something happening here !-- What it is ain't exactly clear !
Don't touch my bags if U please -- Mr. Customs man !--


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 19, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> All you need Earl is some better equipment and you would be outgrowing all of them Insta-Gram people
> Hiddy Hoe Neighbors
> Im sick Doc says upper respitory infection. I never get sick I told him .
> I may start drinking again after 20yrs


Thanks Stiggy...all I can do is wish in one hand and doo doo in the other for better grow equipment... IG growers = interesting ...umm... erm... people ? I hope you feel better soon brother...be careful, a respiratory infection is dangerous


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

I got a heart reply whatever that means from fox news !-- A nice red heart message  !-- Musta been that one about the Pecker problem  ? -- There's just so much to work with !-- or the one asking if fox was really banned in Canada because it's considered propaganda  ?-- (That one is orginal Keef !--I know it's true because I made it up myself !-)--- Can I get a Pelosi Clap ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 19, 2019)

Why not...


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank U -- Thank U !-
- On closer inspection I've come to believe the award was for that other one !-- Went kinda like this ?-- Fake president selling a fake wall thru a fake news network to fake Republicans !-- It got rave reviews !-- A-- 4 letter word rating -- from what I could tell  ! --


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 20, 2019)

Morning peeps.  Raining like cats and dogs here.  We have a flood watch in effect.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 20, 2019)

Enter soap box:

Tisk tisk tisk.
Y'all dems is entitled to your opinion bit where ya gonna get all the money you want to pass out to every bleeding heart EXCEPT the ppl who were Born here?    I'm poor as a church mouse and can't even get food stamps.
Its imperative to act as humanely as possible to outsiders but we gotta take care of US first.

Exit soap box:


----------



## zigggy (Feb 20, 2019)

good morning guys


----------



## umbra (Feb 20, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Thanks Stiggy...all I can do is wish in one hand and doo doo in the other for better grow equipment... IG growers = interesting ...umm... erm... people ? I hope you feel better soon brother...be careful, a respiratory infection is dangerous


Earl
I meant no disrepect Brother , you know I Love You
Your Plants Look Great, Hell I don't even have anything to post so I will keep my mouth shut for now.
Sorry Bro, Im sick and did not read how my post sounded .
I should just send my equipment to you and watch it get some use.
I still ave te Quantum Boards to build , just have not felt well for some time now.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)

Morning Folks


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC


Umbra
Getting back to the water distiller
How many reclaims of the everclear do you think can be done before the recovered alcohol falls under 150 proof?
I almost want to get the one I have out and do a test , I have a proofing hydrometer and graduated cylinder.
Like I said inside te top of the heating unit there is a small hole in te recovery coil and tere was talk of a MOD that could be done by putting a small screw in te hole to seal it . But that hole is a safty relief also if te still gets clogged.
Rose tat is what we were talking about, like Unbra responded your recovered alcohol should be good for another tincture run, I do not know how fast it drops after tat without testing.
Sorry
Good Luck Today  I hope it comes Out PERFECT


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)

Wait we can talk about the Government now?
LOL
No Thanks
To sick,
I chose not to get the antibiotics the Dr wanted me on , but after last night I think I will call the office and ask to call the in to Pharm.
I have not taken AB in many Yrs


----------



## umbra (Feb 20, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Umbra
> Getting back to the water distiller
> How many reclaims of the everclear do you think can be done before the recovered alcohol falls under 150 proof?
> I almost want to get the one I have out and do a test , I have a proofing hydrometer and graduated cylinder.
> ...


No idea, so much of that depends on technique and environment


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)

umbra said:


> No idea, so much of that depends on technique and environment


Thank You
I know and seeing it is not a closed system I understand.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 20, 2019)

Mornin yall

Anybody else ever wake up just Fighting mad sometimes for no reason at all?  lol
 I suppose that's what Wake n Bake is for.   I'm going for a Cadillac and a bong full of NS x BBSL.
Attitude adjustment..........it works everrry time.


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

I got an award !-- I shouldn't told U bout how I got it !--Or what I got it for !-- Sorry !-- I was proud !
Hey man seems like when U making that RSO there is 2 problems that can solve each other !
Hard to get the last of the water off and proper decarb !
Do the extraction then drive the last of the water off by decarbing the oil!


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

A storm is coming !-- Just to be clear that is not a political reference !-- A frigging storm -- wit da big wind -- Water in it's various forms falling from da sky -- I don't care where U at ---If it ain't storming yet it will be soon !


----------



## umbra (Feb 20, 2019)

We got plenty of storms. Going to rain again today, tomorrow and Friday


----------



## ness (Feb 20, 2019)

morning OFC.  another overcast day and misty.  I need the sun to shine.   Getting ready to weed the grow area outside.  If everything works out, I'll be popping bean on March the 20th, on the full moon.  I read, that some people plant on the full moon.  I don't know if that makes a different or not, but I'm going to give it a try.  Hoping everyone have a peaceful day.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2019)

Good morning all, Stiggy get the antibiotics.  Gloman, you are loved.  Ness, yes plant on the full moon, you farmer you!  It is a great plan. Keef, i am sure you have either really ticked people off or your loved...
I have a dentist appointment this morning. that oil is never going to get done.  Snowing here.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 20, 2019)

And the water just keeps coming.  Folks, I am feeling froggy this morning and I thought I would give a shout out to rocky mountain high 719 seed company.  Lotsa urban growers trying to find a good reputable seed company, I have used these guys twice and been impressed both times.  The web site is very basic and they aren't exactly discrete but they ship quick and everything I have gotten is stable.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks Rose
I guess even us Crusty ol farts need to hear that now n then.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 20, 2019)

finally a day all to my self,,,,no work,,no boy,,,no inlaws ,,,my other half in out of town ,,I'm gonna cheat and have me an ice cold coke,,,smoke a few and listen to you tube ,,,heck I might even get wild and watch some tv,,,every one stay safe and be well


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

Get down with your bad self Zig -- U deserve a day off !-- 
There are absolutely too many varieties to pick from at those seed sites !-- It's like info overload in my poor broken head !-- As much as I'd like to grow all 14,000 varieties or so that listed it ain't practical !-- Got to get some voluntary tunnel vision going !-- With me trying to concentrate on indicas it is too much to choose from  !-- I'd like to thin it down to about 3 indicas ?-- Then I got half dozen varieties some U guys bred or give me  that I'll be running -- Like Nurse Larry -- Some I got from Umbra and 3-4 hybrids -- Pretty much cutting back from the seed to about 3 dozen varieties and crosses down to the best dozen girls for my Harem !-- Sun came out for about 15 minutes !-- Rain coming --my face don't like it !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 20, 2019)

I need an assistant.  The trials and tribulations of pipple with deep depression are not funny.  Here's the deal.  I wanna file my taxes. Needs to get my w2 from a website I go to once a year that changes its password every 90 days.  They wanna send said password to my yahoo account but I got hacked last year and now I can't get into my email account to retrieve the password.  This kinda stuff makes me wanna get violent.  I need another bowl and I'm about outta that too.


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

Nick U got a little experience on me -- I don't even know what I don't know !--
I go to jail if I get violent and we don't like jail !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 20, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Earl
> I meant no disrepect Brother , you know I Love You
> Your Plants Look Great, **** I don't even have anything to post so I will keep my mouth shut for now.
> Sorry Bro, Im sick and did not read how my post sounded .
> ...


I didn't even think you were disrespecting me Stiggy... On the other hand I was talking **** about those know it all and holier than thou growers on IG...lmao... I respect you and your opinions !  I hope you feel better soon Brother, being sick takes its toll on you... I am all thumbs when it comes to doing delicate electronics


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 20, 2019)

Morning OFC hope all are doing well ? I'll have to tend to the plants today


----------



## thegloman (Feb 20, 2019)

I feel ya Nick!
Things can get pretty "thick" sometimes Dealing with online problems.
Hope things get better quick.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 20, 2019)

Nick, sounds like you worked at LM...I have to do that every year too...every year a new password...sounds like you’ll have to make a phone call to resolve this one...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)

Made me think of Keef


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

STIGGY-- Life and even emotions are a chemo-electric reaction -- I think I got a short somewhere ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)

Keef said:


> STIGGY-- Life and even emotions are a chemo-electric reaction -- I think I got a short somewhere ?


I really hate to say this but I think you and I are star children,
You sure you are not me? LOL
I wish that on no one,


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

STIGGY-- I've got a step brother on the east coast I've never met !--
Intitials -- MTS --


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

Enema of the people ?-- I'm on a roll !


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

Umbra I know U told me already but I get high and forget **** !-- What is this Mimosa again ?- I'm write it down this time !


----------



## umbra (Feb 20, 2019)

Clementine x purple punch


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

I knew that !-- Not!-- Thanks !-- I remembered that U told me --I just didn't remember-- what U told me !-- Complements to the Chef !
U said these seed were Fathered by Double Purple Dojo ?--- "Your Purpleness" ?-- Might be some purple for real ?-- It's hard to be like professional and be remembering stuff when U a pot farmer who stay high alot ?--- It's the cross we Bear ?
I think there is room in the weed world for an exotic purple citrus ?
I'd smoke it !-- Almost tangerine but not ?--There is something ?--I should know that ?--A second toke and I'll know ?-- Too late U been had !-- It's the hook !-- I  love me some mystery terps !


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm need a clean pipe -- I'd like to have half dozen small little glass pipes -- Clean pipe all da time ! -- That's not tangerine ?-citrus but something else ?-- - another toke and I'll know ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 20, 2019)

I buy 10 at a time on Amazon


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 20, 2019)

umbra said:


> Clementine x purple punch


I have some Symbiotic Genetics Mimosa seeds coming tomorrow(supposedly)...


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

I used to basically just put in a purchase request when I wanted something -- Amazon still bring me stuff sometimes but I don't know how to order stuff online !-- I'll have go learn !-- I hate some technology ( when I don't know how to make it work )-- I got a lot to learn -- Simple **** but I don't know how !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

I got maybe dozen and a half seed to - Mimosa-x- DP Dojo
I would like one with the mom's mystery terps and makes purple bud -- I only need one girl like that and I'm good !
But -- I got some other purple stuff?-- I'll have to have some purple girls at the right age when I sex this thing ?-- A boy might show up ?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 20, 2019)

My mind is wondering again so I want to ask y'alls opinion.
If you were to take a 1" long 1/2" square sponge, slice it like a hotdog bun and soak it in rooting hormone then slip it over a small healthy still attached branch and keep it wet.
Would that force it to root where you then could cut off the clone. No losses?


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

He not a powder puff !--One end got needle teeth and he will bite U !-- He got nothing to prove !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

I'd make the sponge bigger than that but do it !-- Give us a rundown on how the technique works ?-- U got a devious mind !


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

Do several and keep the sponges wet -- They dry out it would be like starting over ?-- U could add some honey to the wetness or even use some rooting hormones but my **** root when it stays wet ! -- Don't take too big a cut !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 20, 2019)

Well size is kind of what I was thinking of going for on it.
Seems a 12" cut pre rooted would give a several week jump start.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 20, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Well size is kind of what I was thinking of going for on it.
> Seems a 12" cut pre rooted would give a several week jump start.



Actually sounds like an excellent idea.  My method for cloning is usually to chop all the best branches off a young female and hope they all live.  I would love to be knowing before I cut that they will go.


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

The reason I stay with small cuts is that the cut is gonna have go draw nourishment up a bare stem with no roots for awhile and in my mind the bigger it is the dicier it would be and the more U would lose ? -- I can keep more plants around  if I keep them small -- I still got some stuff to figure out as I cut back to the best I can lay hands on!


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

My aero cloners got 34 Dam grow spots -each - I always take more cuttings than I need !-- Then only the best !-- as I cull the cuts down to how many I wanted !-- Since there is 7 rows of 5 ( or 5 rows of 7)-- (Get out my head other Keef)--I take cuts in groups of 5 or 7 (or 10 or 14 cuts )-( quit it Other Keef!) Always take too many clones!-- One day when Texas change the law and I got 400 clones ready at a time -- (we ain't never gonna need that many cuttings at a time !)-- Pardon me  !--It's a personality conflict !--Other Keef act up when he get this high !
Edit : Ya momma act up !


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

Somebody bring me one them thangs of melty chocolate and some stuff to dip in it -- little sponge cake cubes -- strawberries -- pineapple chunks-- What else can we dip in this chocolate ?-- and chocolate covered bacon was born !-- and deep fried twinkies be thy name !-- U ever had a deep fried oreo ?-- Come on let's walk on the wild side ?-- dip it in the chocolate ?
Edit :-- and some them bacon cheeseburger sliders made with Krispy Kreme donuts for a Bun the way I like !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 20, 2019)

I have had a deep fried twinkie.  Nowadays Hostess is always stale around here.


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2019)

Hot wings or fried CKN with honey ?-- Wait Fried CKN and Waffles with honey ?-- U can have the hot wings !
Edit :-- U got to freeze them milkyway bars before U dip them in batter and deep fry them -- No melty chocolate required !-- Maybe some soft serve ice cream on it with whipped cream ?-- Where dat almond joy bar ?-- Is it frozen ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 20, 2019)

thegloman said:


> My mind is wondering again so I want to ask y'alls opinion.
> If you were to take a 1" long 1/2" square sponge, slice it like a hotdog bun and soak it in rooting hormone then slip it over a small healthy still attached branch and keep it wet.
> Would that force it to root where you then could cut off the clone. No losses?


Its caller air layering, google it


----------



## thegloman (Feb 20, 2019)

umbra said:


> Its caller air layering, google it


Thanks umbra!
So much for an original idea huh?
I was kinda hoping it would turn out to be a marketable idea.
Oh well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## ness (Feb 21, 2019)

good morning OFC.  I want to throw this out, what does anyone think of not cloning?  I want to grow fast, so I can get some smoke.  If you don't clone, does that make the herb different?  I'm up early this morning.  Can't sleep.  Wake and Bake OFC.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 21, 2019)

Morning ness
I'm up too early also.
You don't Have to clone.  But cutting a few small side branches for cloning won't hurt the mother.


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

Morning OFC !--
Ness try some autos if U want quick turn over !-- U can run 2 or 3 crops outdoors in a season !-- U don't clone them !--U don't have to grow a perpetual grow !- There's may ways to grow and many types of weed -- You'll find your groove !
More rain moving in today and low 50s !-- I don't like it !
I'm trying to get my nephew to come in this weekend and help me haul some junk off !-- U accumulate a lot of junk in 10 years  at one house ! -- He got those babies in aero and I think he got bit by the grow bug bad !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

-----Old Hickory said we could take them by surprise --------
 If we didn't fire our muskets till we looked them in the eyes !

Listening to old music !
 Sky Pilot -- Eric Burden 

Wanna get high ?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 21, 2019)

How high can you fly...............


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

Pipe got me pointed in the right direction--
Then he moved on to CCR -- Born on the Bayou ?-- Green River ? -- Fortunate Son ---pick a favorite !


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

Tab Benoit -- New Orleans Ladies


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 21, 2019)

Morning OFC!  Keef, you got nuttin to complain about.  I have a river in my back yard!


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 21, 2019)

Ness, the only reason to clone a plant is to have a little one to carry on with after the momma flowers out.  If you don't want to take the time to clone then don't.  Won't affect the smoke at all.


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

Not complaining Nick -- Working on building a most exellent buzz !-- but it's raining so  I'm off into some blues !-
- I'm getting around better than I have in days -- Today I feel like a normal old man with the proper aches and pains
that go along with that !-- Keep an eye on that river Cuz !
I pulled people out floods with the fire dept. In fast water !- It don't play and U can fight it but U can't beat that current !
I got loose on the flooded river once -- Screamed at them to send somebody to the next bridge !-- Wasn't in it for about 10 minutes and I had a life jacket !-- I just dodged **** for 10-15 minutes and drug my self out at the next bridge !--
Got in the car and went back to help them find others !
Can someone say -- recovering adrenaline junkie ?--


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

CCR -- Suzie Q ---- Santana -- Black Magic Woman 
I'm not sure where this is going but I'm ride it out !


----------



## zigggy (Feb 21, 2019)

good morning OFC got me an extra hours sleep this morning ,,,nice very nice


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 21, 2019)

My regular internet is on the Fritz but I got this.  Keef, I had a drunk fall off the boat once and nobody noticed for about 2 miles. I bet you felt like him.   Scared sheeetless!  We followed gps right back to him but still. ..


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

Nick it was a little intense !-- The light wasn't good and I was moving fast !-- I was ready to get out by the time I saw that bridge !-- Eased my way over to the less steep side and crawled out !--U can't fight that swift water but U can use it to ease U over toward the bank !-- I was just in the middle of nowhere and knew about that bridge so I rode that current down to it or they would have been looking for me !--  Good thing it was in the summer - Hypothermia would got me if it was cold !


----------



## ness (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you Gloman, Keef, Nick, that makes me feel more comfortable in just growing the little babies out.  Keef that was quiet a swim you took.  Glad everything work out and you got the h*** out of there.  It's still overcast and it rain here this morning.  Going to get in the low 80's.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2019)

We were doing a white water raft ride on the American River a few years back and the guide says, anyone who wants to go overboard and ride the water, this would be a good place. So like a moron, I went over the edge. It was July but that snow melted water was so cold that it almost immediately sapped and muscle power I had, I could pull myself back in the raft. Fortunately someone else could and did...I was in the water for less than a minute...brrr


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 21, 2019)

Keef said:


> Nick it was a little intense !-- The light wasn't good and I was moving fast !-- I was ready to get out by the time I saw that bridge !-- Eased my way over to the less steep side and crawled out !--U can't fight that swift water but U can use it to ease U over toward the bank !-- I was just in the middle of nowhere and knew about that bridge so I rode that current down to it or they would have been looking for me !--  Good thing it was in the summer - Hypothermia would got me if it was cold !


An avatar pic for your profile


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2019)

Ness, I never take clones though I may give it a go soon. I just don’t have much space to keep them...mostly I’d use it to put them into flower right away to check the sex of regulars...this coming round though I’m doin all fems...like keef said, autos are good especially for outdoor because they don’t wait till the sun changes and you can squeeze a couple cycles in one spring/summer grow season...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2019)

Oh yeah, good mornin ofc, Keef, stingy, St Nick, Zigggy. Hope y’all have a whoopin good day...Suns out here and I got nuthin ta do... Play day!


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

I only have one complaint -- If somebody would a been able to show me all the aches and pains that kind of stuff would cause me when I aged -- I would a tried to change !
That weather front moved over us a few days ago and now it's sliding back north as a warm front !-- Dam pressure needs go stabilize-- Ole Keef need a break to heal some !- I got stuff to do but I got go heal some or it'll just make it worse !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

There's many ways to the Dank !-- U don't have to clone !-- Cloning is a perpetual farmer thing !-- U almost have to have a perpetual grow to clone-- Rooting a cutting is easy !
The reason I clone is to learn to reproduce the same quality everytime -- I know what the mother do -- I'll know what to expect from the clones !-- When I began to think maybe I might see legal weed ?-- I started thinking production !-- I worked in manufacturing as a young man -- I understand mass production --So apply it to growing weed and turn it into product ?--Some things are obvious -- U not gonna grow one crop and sell it all year !-- To support a pharmacy-- I'd need a perpetual grow with weekly harvest at the heart of the operation -- That means a 8 part rotation of 60 day or less finishers ! - I can blend that into a MMJ operation ?- Hard to plan when U don't have a clue about what the situation will be !-- Come On  Texas !-- Turn me loose !-- 
I don't think I needed that many caps ?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 21, 2019)

Good Day All


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2019)

My birthday present to me came today...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2019)

Pretty extensive packaging there of8, makes ya think they could sell cheaper and just put’m in an envolope like your garden or flower seeds...Have fun growing!!!


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

The way I see it is I'm buying another mother plant for  $100 ?-- When U can run as much of it and run it as long as U want -- It's really not that much ?-- I ran that White Widow for over 4 years ?- No matter how U look at it -- I got my money's worth ?


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 21, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 251929
> View attachment 251930
> My birthday present to me came today...


Nice ! I'll be watching you grow these


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 21, 2019)

Happy Thursday ? OFC ... I received some Colombian D regular seeds in the mail yesterday... They will have to get in line on the to grow list


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

OF is that Mimosa ?

I don't have any seed left to anything that I bought !-- I run pretty much OFC genetics now !-- And stuff that is descended from it !- I got seed to about 3 dozen crosses and seed I got from here !-- I want to thin it down to the best dozen -- Bout a half dozen will be from seed I got from U guys and about half dozen from stuff I bred !-- Not gonna be easy !-- Somebody gonna have to smoke much weed to figure that out !
I'll do best I can !


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

I was thinking about STIGGY waiting for his badge ?
After that B.B. got loose I used to send out some those seed to new people !-- Soon as I get settled I'll have to get back to sending some seed out !-- STIGGY U and Earl up to growing some blueberry ?-- Umbra bred it I just did an f-2 on it !
BPU-x- B.B. -- Sometimes referred to as B.B. King --
Blackberry Kush -x- Purple Citral - x- Uzbekistan hash plant -- x-  Blueberry  Blast -- Right Umbra ?--
Frosty giant blueberry !-- I think Gloman growing some ?
Hang out I'll get ya'll some seed later !-- I'm sure I got a couple dozen somewhere ?
I also used a f-2  B.B.  male on a bunch of other girls !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 21, 2019)

heck yeah Keef ! those seeds sound really good


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 21, 2019)

Hey man, I got some seeds packed like that


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

I just found something out that cut me to the bone !-- That heart award from fox  ?-- It was more of a middle finger than an award !-- I still got it !-- I wrote a poem but I can't show it to U !-- It's offensive and breaks bout 14-15 of the 10 commandments!
Watching the rain out the window -- Weatherman say rain not here yet !-- Who am I supposed to believe the weather man or my lyinass eyes ?-- That's rain !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 21, 2019)

Keef said:


> I just found something out that cut me to the bone !-- That heart award from fox  ?-- It was more of a middle finger than an award !-- I still got it !-- I wrote a poem but I can't show it to U !-- It's offensive and breaks bout 14-15 of the 10 commandments!
> Watching the rain out the window -- Weatherman say rain not here yet !-- Who am I supposed to believe the weather man or my lyinass eyes ?-- That's rain !


Sounds like what fox would do... Sorry Keef...you mean the take a guess at what it is really like outside men vs the reality of rain coming down ;|


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

Head injury tends to excess ? 
I only need one blueberry and I know pretty much which it is but ?-- These B.B. crosses have never been grown by anyone including me !-- How long they take to finish ?-- No one would know that now would they?-- I'm overwhelmed !-- All I know for sure is I have smoked all the mommas of these seed and ain't no scrub among them !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

When that blueberry dominate B.B. meets those Snow Lotus dominate BBSL genes -- terp sparks should fly !-- It's in the sparks that the treasure lies !-- U gotta find it and it has to be still alive-- For a cloner anyway !
(PH -x- BBSL)-x- B.B. --( bottle to the  left )-- Should be a purple blueberry dominate angel amongst those seed ?-- I just gotta find it !-- Only need the one plant ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2019)

Keef said:


> OF is that Mimosa ?
> 
> I don't have any seed left to anything that I bought !-- I run pretty much OFC genetics now !-- And stuff that is descended from it !- I got seed to about 3 dozen crosses and seed I got from here !-- I want to thin it down to the best dozen -- Bout a half dozen will be from seed I got from U guys and about half dozen from stuff I bred !-- Not gonna be easy !-- Somebody gonna have to smoke much weed to figure that out !
> I'll do best I can !


yes. it is mimosa. umbra said it was quite a hit(with you in particular). i want to grow something that is really tasty so i searched for it and found some seeds. looks like they are in breeder sealed packaging so i am hoping they are for real. i am going to share them with one of the folks on here that we all are quite fond of...


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

Cool OF !-- Love me some mystery terps !-- Still haven't figured it out ! -Should be good seed -- These days if a seed company scams growers about seed the word spread and orders dry up !-- It's in thier best interest for it to be what they say it is !- This one I could name if I smelled it but I just don't know what that smell is ! --


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2019)

i am looking forward to growing them. probably wont be for another month or so...


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2019)

Someone I know swears it smells like grapefruit, I disagree. That would be too easy, lol.


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Happy Thursday ? OFC ... I received some Colombian D regular seeds in the mail yesterday... They will have to get in line on the to grow list


What's the D stand for in Columbian D?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2019)

Keef said:


> Head injury tends to excess ?
> I only need one blueberry and I know pretty much which it is but ?-- These B.B. crosses have never been grown by anyone including me !-- How long they take to finish ?-- No one would know that now would they?-- I'm overwhelmed !-- All I know for sure is I have smoked all the mommas of these seed and ain't no scrub among them !-- View attachment 251933


that there is a lot of seeds...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2019)

umbra said:


> Someone I know swears it smells like grapefruit, I disagree. That would be too easy, lol.


i am just hoping for something different. all my grows taste pretty similar. maybe my growing (lack of)skills or something...


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2019)

I like variety so I usually have a few different things going.


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

Mimosa is not Grapefruit ! -- I don't know what it is !-- Some citrus something with this other thing going ? - Very Pleasing !-- Love that smell -- Just can't identify it !-- Very nice hook ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> that there is a lot of seeds...


LOL, LOL that's nothing


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2019)

I have probably under 25 seeds(aside from what I am getting out of my last harvest that are pretty much throw away seeds). They will last me a few years since I only grow 2-4 plants at a time. I just don’t have the time...


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

Umbra a seed hoarder !- Got every variety ever bred !--


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2019)

Hmmm not quite that bad


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

That pic I posted was from the B.B. breeding -- I still got BBSL and BOC crosses to evaluate I cut back on how many mommas with the BOC -- U can only do so much !- There was also that MZR-X-BBSL male ?--From all them if I get 2 plants like I want I'll be good !-- Exclusive control of a Highly desirable plant seems like a place I would like ?-- U got to Recognize it for what it is when U find it and never let a live piece out your hands !
If I can buy a plant so can anyone else !-- U got to breed it yourself !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2019)

Keef said:


> Umbra a seed hoarder !- Got every variety ever bred !--



The card catalog is what I envy. He not only has everything, he has it cataloged. Love ya Umbra. 

Hi guys, went and had a crown today. Now i am a princess. Not.  
OF, when is your birthday? We might be twins separated at birth.

Did you guys ever read about or listen about Ted Bundy?  It has been 30 years since he was executed.. He hung out up here.  Crazy smart murderer.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 21, 2019)

I remember him.  Bad man.  There are a lot of murders around here but thankfully no serial killers,  just thieves and meth heads


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2019)

Someone I went to high school with was killed by a serial killer.


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

A catalog ?-- I didn't know about that !-- I got 3 baggies -- 1 got seed I got from U guys and the other 2 from stuff I bred from stuff ya'll sent me ! -- I'm indica heavy !-- I'm close to where I want to be with them -- I'd like to slap some hybrids around but most them are indica heavy hybrids !--(AK 48 -x-BBSL)-x- B.B.King - I'd call it indica heavy hybrid !-- Is that right ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys, went and had a crown today. Now i am a princess. Not.
> OF, when is your birthday? We might be twins separated at birth.


My birthday was last week. Congratulations on getting a crown...


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

I probably been there when someone died more than all ya'll put together ! -- Is killing 3 outta 5 in a marathon open heart session considered mass murder ?-- Doc cleared his schedule and  made his vacation and I helped !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

Hospitals usually only got 2 profusion pump machines - It's a machine for when U doing heart surgery -- U hook some lines up and the blood gets O2 and pumped thru your body bypassing the heart !- I pour wet snow cone slush on it and make it quit beating !-- After the repair is made -- U try to get the heart to beat again --Most times U can !-- Many others could survive if U could leave them on the bypass machine overnight or so -- U can't do that !-- You'll need the machine -- The doc calls the time of death and we unhook the machine!-- I had a problem with that but it is a no win situation !-- Ever been to a harvesting ?-- Recovering organs from a organ donor !-- There's a lot of mental conflict in that line of work !


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

That right yonder is why I don't like to talk about death !

Dr. Mind Bender ask me to describe a typical stressful moment in my job !-- I told him would the doctor telling me hurry up you're killing my patient qualify as stressful ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

They need to make a dictionary with different words that mean the same thing --I'm writing a poem and  I'm trying to find a word that rhymes with ... nope can't say it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2019)

I notice they are pushing a show about bundy on Netflix...might have to check it out. Course I heard’a him...he’s a killer cereal...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2019)

On the never ending quest for more grow space here in redeye’s little corner of the globe, I removed the old cabinet, moved a workbench over a bit and built a new bigger(mostly taller)cabinet, actually it increased in all 3 dimensions...I’m hoping for better ventilation and separation from the reservoir...I was having some trouble with high humidity during flower and I definitely needed more height...I’ll hang the lights and get some ventilation set up tomorrow...we gonna be popping some beans soon...


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2019)

I haven't been able to work something out can I get the hive mind to put me straight ?-- Let me stay simple ?
Trichomes are the clearish mushroom structures on a pot plant where the THC and other active compounds live ! If I put it in a hot oven to decarb - those trichomes will melt and the active ingredients will melt into surrounding plant tissue -- Seems to me it would be best to wash the weed before the tricks are melted ?--Wouldn't it be harder to extract it after it melts into the plant ?-- The active ingredients still in an intact trichome and all !-- Just seems that it would be more efficient to wash the weed before decarbing !-- Then decarb the oil which will also drive  off the last of the water !-- Anyway that's the way this old stoner sees it !
Off to bed !-- I'm B-Real tomorrow  !


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2019)

No the temp to decarboxylate is lower that the vaporization temp of THC.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 22, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
My Barney boy has gotten into the habit of waking me up at 4am these days.
Ugh!  Can't tell him to go back to bed cuz he plays the "gotta pee" card. lol
Don't let him out alone cuz of seizures. Can't risk that.   But, he's loved so We keep on keepin on. lol
Looks like these current grows are gonna be my last for a while.
I'm gonna have to bring outside nursing services in for my aunt and can't risk being discovered.
Oh well, thanks to some of y'all, I have lots of great seed for when I can start up again.
Thanks


----------



## zigggy (Feb 22, 2019)

morning guys,,,,,good luck gman ,,,,,,,TGIF


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 22, 2019)

Morning everyone.  Sorry to hear that Gloman but sometimes we gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Someone needs to write a book about the struggles of the prohibition Era pot farmer ?-- Here's your "F" ing  resource material right here !-- Sorry Gloman  !--At least U didn't get shutdown the way Zig and Nick did !--  Keep the faith !- Overcast with shattered showers all day !
Umbra the vaporization point is higher than the decarb temp -- I  know these things -- U Musta been commenting on something else ?-- Extract -Evaporate -- Do the decarb while U driving off the last of the water in the extract at the end -- That won't work ?
I think I may work on building the perfect buzz today ?
Shelter me lawd underneath your wing !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> They need to make a dictionary with different words that mean the same thing --I'm writing a poem and  I'm trying to find a word that rhymes with ... nope can't say it !


Try a Thesaurus


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## thegloman (Feb 22, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>



What I want to know is, how did you sneak in and get my picture this morning without me hearing you?


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Swamped with work


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Thesaurus?-- I know ya'll messing with me now !-- Thesaurus is a dam dinosaur with them funny horns and stuff !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Thesaurus?-- I know ya'll messing with me now !-- Thesaurus is a dam dinosaur with them funny horns and stuff !


Nope
It's a book like a dictionary
except it gives a list of words that can be used instead of the word you already used or just looking for something a little different when writing.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Thesaurus?-- I know ya'll messing with me now !-- Thesaurus is a dam dinosaur with them funny horns and stuff !


This is an online one
https://www.thesaurus.com/


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Sounded like a dinosaur to me !-- I must skipped school the day they taught that ?-- I did skip a lot of school !
I like the cat !-- My 1st thought ?-- That cat been in the meth !-- I seen people tweaking looking kinda like that !-- People be saying I haven't slept in a week !- U be thinking -- I can tell !


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

I think I know what this Mimosa reminds me of ?-- One more toke to be sure ?-- This weed is playing me and I'm O.K. with that !-- Love me some weed with a hook !-


----------



## thegloman (Feb 22, 2019)

Keef
I spent WAY to many years doing just that.
Don't know how I survived it but I sure am glad those days are long gone.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Sounded like a dinosaur to me !-- I must skipped school the day they taught that ?-- I did skip a lot of school !
> I like the cat !-- My 1st thought ?-- That cat been in the meth !-- I seen people tweaking looking kinda like that !-- People be saying I haven't slept in a week !- U be thinking -- I can tell !


I always thought that too LOL
Put Bronto in front and there we go


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2019)

umbra said:


> No the temp to decarboxylate is lower that the vaporization temp of THC.
> 
> View attachment 251942
> View attachment 251943
> ...


nice flowers


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)

Bronto-Ribs Yum-o


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)

thegloman said:


> What I want to know is, how did you sneak in and get my picture this morning without me hearing you?


I know the ins and outs of trip wires
LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)

I remember one year my Sisters old Boyfriend was camping out in Mendo, tending Trees
She called me to say I don't know where he is?
I said I am sure no one will find him either.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning y'all.
> My Barney boy has gotten into the habit of waking me up at 4am these days.
> Ugh!  Can't tell him to go back to bed cuz he plays the "gotta pee" card. lol
> Don't let him out alone cuz of seizures. Can't risk that.   But, he's loved so We keep on keepin on. lol
> ...


sorry about that gloman. hoping your aunt gets the care she needs...

i always worried about my sons friends finding out about my grows before massachusetts went legal. my grow room is right next to the basement bathroom and the basement is where the kids would hang out away from parental eyes. as far as i know they never found out even though they were literally 5 feet away from my tent on the other side of a wall. i still worry about someone finding out about my grows but now it is because i don't want to get robbed...


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

The opiates were my thing-- We were on a 1st name basis !- I knew them all !-- One thing I never did was shoot some street drugs -- U and I might be still kicking it Gloman but many ain't ! --

My play list !
Steely Dan -- Do it again
CSNY -- Dear Mr Fantasy
Blind Faith -- Can't find my way home
CCR -- Green River


----------



## thegloman (Feb 22, 2019)

Blind faith
Haven't heard them in years.
Thanks!
How about a little Marshal Tucker?    Can't you see?


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Yo G -- U remember when U could buy ephedra in bulk mail order and what was that process called ?-- The way of the bomb ? -- cause if U did it wrong **** blew up ?

Still in Saigon 
Fire on the mountain 

Never heard of them or Charlie Daniels


----------



## thegloman (Feb 22, 2019)

Funny how some folks go camping and decide to just disappear without a trace. Hehe
Usually someone who needs to "go away" anyhow.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Funny how some folks go camping and decide to just disappear without a trace. Hehe
> Usually someone who needs to "go away" anyhow.


The 1st time we met the dude my wife siad and what do you do for a living?
Joe (not real) said I'm a can'er,  My wife looked at me and had to ask me later on what a can'er  was,(one who collects cans for refund). Don't get me wrong the guy could work a chain saw very well, I hired him a few times when jobs were to large. He just choose to not want to work not due to anytype of med or any conditions,
I keep asking my sister where does she find these guys.
All in all , a nice guy but easily taken advantage of, I feel bad for what happened to him
He should have never gone on any camp outings.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Yo G -- U remember when U could buy ephedra in bulk mail order and what was that process called ?-- The way of the bomb ? -- cause if U did it wrong **** blew up ?
> 
> Still in Saigon
> Fire on the mountain
> ...


Or Fert by the 100 pound packages


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Funny how some folks go camping and decide to just disappear without a trace. Hehe
> Usually someone who needs to "go away" anyhow.


Natural selection


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Got my buzz right for my jams !
Rolling Stones -- Sympathy for the Devil 
War -- Slipping into Darkness -- Cisco Kid 
Maybe some Santana ?


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

umbra said:


> No the temp to decarboxylate is lower that the vaporization temp of THC.
> 
> View attachment 251942
> View attachment 251943
> ...


Good morning umbra.  Beautiful plants, umbra.  So, clean and tasty looking.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)

ness said:


> Good morning umbra.  Beautiful plants, umbra.  So, clean and tasty looking.


Yes Awesome Job


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>


LOL Stiggy. I had a cat that looked like that, I called him ET.


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

Morning OF.  I'm surrounded be farmer fields on three sides of me.  They sprayed chicken **** yesterday.  What a stink.  luckily the smell goes away in a couple of days.


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Morning Ness -- Go get U Some CKN **** for your plants -- dig it in and let it compost some more till U ready to move plants outside-- Not too much !-- Them indicas should work fine outside for U ! -- Some of those BBSL crosses  grown in composted forest products like the Gloman did will grow some indica giants ! -- As for quality - I bred them with stuff that came from here !-- Come on !-- U smoked that SR91-( MZR-X-BBSL)-- We don't play !--
What else U got in seed Ness ?


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

Getting ready to go outside and weed.  Just wish I could smoke it.   I need new flip flops my dogs got a hold of all 10 pairs from last year over time.  They were only a 1. a pair.  They should be in stock soon at Walmart.


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

You got that right Keef.  Looking forward to growing some more of your stuff again this year.  Going to flip them early.  So, I can build up a supply.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2019)

Good morning all,
Umbra, stellar shots of stellar bud, nice work dude.
RE, I watched all the stuff about Ted Bundy. He came to this area  and in that day, i looked just like all the girls he picked. Long dark hair and 20 years old. His VW was here. He was an amazing sick horrible person, but i always watch stuff about him.
We really are going to finally make oil. This week turned into a dentist week. 

I am going to finally flip the girls tonight.  Hurry up and flower, i got hemp seeds i need to plant. 
I stuck the clones in a closet  with a white little led. We will see how they do.  
Ness, go pick up that chicken s and use it in your garden. not really.


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

I don't want to get shot going in some farmer field.  I could go out at midnight with a big bucket.  No one would see me.


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

more coffee


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey Rose I did your 10 squats and working on some errands --- I'm  B-real today !-- Umbra's stuff always looks good !-- I grew enough of his stuff that it ain't just pretty ! Under LEDs It always got that signature "Umbra Frost " !
Ness-- Gloman grew some those like WI-x- BBSL in composted forest products outside last year !-- Don't listen to me when I say they'll grow some monsters in the right conditions -- Ask the Gloman -- They could have made 10 ft easy -- Right Cuz ?-- Bigass indicas !


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

I plan on putting some plants outside this year.  I say about 6 and then that train wreck sativa I have itching to be planting.  Looking forward to this year grow.


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

I need to make a list and make a supply run only thing is last time I made a list --I lost the list


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm going to be digging a big hole in the middle of the grow house and just letting it grow.  I just got to grow it right.  I'll tend to the inside grow first thing in the morning then tend to the outside grow.  I know the bugs are going to be a problem.  I'm going to order more safer soap for bug spray.   I'm ready.


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

I was wondering what those bigass indicas would do if U bred them to a giant hybrid like Umbra's B.B.King ?-So I bred them using a B. B. boy--- I have seen pics of some them  blueberry trees it grows -- I'm be needing some climbing spikes and a chainsaw to harvest them Leviathans !-- I'm eager to see what happens with those terps too !-- U smash 2 dominate terps like they got together -- U just never know what's gonna show up !-- Only thing for sure is they gonna be good and they gonna have the potential to be HUGE  outside !


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

Well, it's time to get my fingers dirty.  See ya later.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2019)

oil is happening.

Keef, was it hard? did it kill your legs?  I will join you. I am proud of you.


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Rose my legs work just fine !-- Can U stand one on leg --lower down touching the other knee to the floor then straight back up !--U can hold on to the bent leg -- Like a one leg squat !--No support ?--  I used to do that !--I think I still could if I could put a hand on the wall for balance ? -- It amused me to watch others bang thier knee on the floor !-- I'm a sick individual ! -- I'm a wirely little fellow nothing wrong with my legs !-- I used to run !-- I'm trying to move more but the flu had me down !-- I need to build up slow !-- More concerned about losing my mind than getting in shape


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

I was like a world class runner when I was younger !-- Take for instance that 10 K  I ran in San Antonio back in the day !
They had this hill they called heart attack hill -- A man pushing a baby stroller passed me on the way up !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 22, 2019)

umbra said:


> What's the D stand for in Columbian D?


Chem D (diesel) ? I'll ask the breeder to make sure umbra


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

I don't like that fuel oil / desiel smelling weed -- I do got something got some Desiel in it's bloodlines -- Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- I'm anxious to get back to it --I kinda planned to use a male from that SD-x- BBSL to breed me a mess of feminized seed one day -- Still might ?-- That Snow Lotus is something else -- They got this genealogy tree at Seedfinder.com where U can trace a varieties ancestors and descendents--- That Snow Lotus threw some real winners !-- I didn't need anything more than the Tranquil Elephantizer to show me that !


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Chem D (diesel) ? I'll ask the breeder to make sure umbra


I have something similar from Matt Riot


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 22, 2019)

Good Morning All...you've been up early and very chatty...lol...that post about the Columbian D should a posted last night...this tablet is a p.o.s


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 22, 2019)

umbra said:


> I have something similar from Matt Riot


the breeder is out of Maine, a small operation... the strain is actually Columbian D X I 95


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 22, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> Umbra, stellar shots of stellar bud, nice work dude.
> RE, I watched all the stuff about Ted Bundy. He came to this area  and in that day, i looked just like all the girls he picked. Long dark hair and 20 years old. His VW was here. He was an amazing sick horrible person, but i always watch stuff about him.
> We really are going to finally make oil. This week turned into a dentist week.
> ...


He was indeed a sick person...umbra's plants are spectacular... Lady Rose, I'll post a decent pic of the hemp flower when I get on the PC...it shows nice frost


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey ofc, I feel like I miss the morning chat sleepin in, oh well I just sleep till I don’t...hey Ness, happy gardening...
Jozi’s got the zombies again, chasing the cat in circles round the living room...
I hope today, to get the rest of my grow box hooked up and plumbed...Got some Indica Shark Shock CBD I’m gonna pop...mayhaps something else as well...
Looks like we got some decent weather till Monday or so when the next storm’s gonna roll thru...decent as in chilli wind but no rain...55*...


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

Well, I weeded 3/4th the grow space.  And, my arms and legs are feeling it.  Had to take a shower and now trying to relax, so these aches will go away.  OF8 happy belated Birthday.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> the breeder is out of Maine, a small operation... the strain is actually Columbian D X I 95


I have some ‘Maine strains’ or genetics too. A bunch of crosses with something called hickstick. My grows with it have all been truncated. This grow I hope to chop at about 10 weeks to see what kinda couch lock I can get.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2019)

ness said:


> Well, I weeded 3/4th the grow space.  And, my arms and legs are feeling it.  Had to take a shower and now trying to relax, so these aches will go away.  OF8 happy belated Birthday.


Thanks ness.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Hey Rose I did your 10 squats and working on some errands --- I'm  B-real today !-- Umbra's stuff always looks good !-- I grew enough of his stuff that it ain't just pretty ! Under LEDs It always got that signature "Umbra Frost " !
> Ness-- Gloman grew some those like WI-x- BBSL in composted forest products outside last year !-- Don't listen to me when I say they'll grow some monsters in the right conditions -- Ask the Gloman -- They could have made 10 ft easy -- Right Cuz ?-- Bigass indicas !



Well no, 10' would have been disappointing.
ALL the plants I had in the greenhouse except sd x bbsl had to have over 8' cut off to remain in the greenhouse and were still 10+ at harvest and 6-8' across.
I didn't give them Anything except 2 rounds of compost tea in the beginning. No nutes of any kind. Only water.


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Sunny today! Yay!  I read that is snowed in LA!!  LOL    
It snowed here 3 times last week.  It usually snows where I am once every two or three years.  Three times in one week is more than enough for me.. ugh.

Have a great day guys.


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Toke time !--
Just a comment on life ?--
If U going on the Jerry Springer show --
Wear some sensible shoes and some fighting clothes --
 Why dahell U think there ?
Stick and move -!- stick and move !- don't let them get hold of your hair !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> the breeder is out of Maine, a small operation... the strain is actually Columbian D X I 95


Winner


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

We been getting this misty stuff all day and the clouds been getting lower and lower !-- We got a heavy fog advisory just coming into effect !-- Maybe I'll get that wounded rabbit call out this evening when it's all quite and stuff ?-- That call will make the hair on back your neck stand up on end !-- It'll bring in the coyotes -- wounded rabbit screaming -- coyotes howling in the middle of a heavy fog bank ? --Never know what might show up looking for a bite of rabbit ?-- Predators can't help it they gotta come see ! -- Give some the neighbors an adrenaline rush for free ?-- Good Times !
I'm a bad man ain't I ?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey Keef!  This Indica enuff for ya?


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

They kicking it Nick !-- Love me some wide leaves !--


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 22, 2019)

These things called Sugarface .  It's a new one,  13 days out the of her Dixie cup.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 22, 2019)

Holy C***P Redeyes!
Looks dang nice!   BIG leaves!


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

What cooking OFC.  Finely getting my sea legs back.  More weeding tomorrow early in the morning away for the noon heat, that was a killer today.  Got sausage in the crockpot.  Going to have spaghetti, sausage, bake rolls for supper.  Haven't had that in along while.  I'm getting hungry.


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

Rose is your BD in Feb, did I caught that right earlier in a post?   How is your weather up there?  Summer weather here, wish that the heat didn't get so hot.


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> These things called Sugarface .  It's a new one,  13 days out the of her Dixie cup.View attachment 251951


Nick, I sure like those big leaves on that there plant.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey ness glad your getting started on your garden...My sister lives in Okeechobee and she’s always doing gardening at a time when it’s still frosty here in Cali, she says it’s just way too hot in the summer there...


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

When does winter end?  Just doesn't seem right to be so hot in GA so soon.  I grew up in MA, I always enjoyed my winters.  No, air conditioning, it only had two to three day in the summer you couldn't sleep a year.  But, the rest of the summer was a piece of cake.  Miss the weather up there.


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

68 and heavy fog at the beach !-- We still haven't had as much as a frost!

Supper ?-- How bout some Mac and cheese ?-- Maybe whip up some garlic herb shrimp while the pasta cooks -- Use the garlic butter I cooked the shrimp in as the butter in the mac and cheese ?
Some crusty French bread ?--
And a can of V-8 !-- Gotta get some veggies somehow ?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2019)

2 feet of snow w/a new storm coming in sinday pm thru Friday .i give up.
Ness my bday is the 28th. I could switch places w ya

Stiggy, hope ya started the antibiotic. 
Can ya tell im on the phone. I dont know how you do this on the phone all the time you guys.


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

Shrimp one of my favorites.  That's is on my shopping list.   Garlic butter and crusty French bread is a winner.  Time to get busy again.  Everyone have a relaxing evening.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2019)

ness said:


> When does winter end?  Just doesn't seem right to be so hot in GA so soon.  I grew up in MA, I always enjoyed my winters.  No, air conditioning, it only had two to three day in the summer you couldn't sleep a year.  But, the rest of the summer was a piece of cake.  Miss the weather up there.


Winters here in MA are normally lousy but we have had it easy this year. Not a single storm over 10” of snow. A lot of rain but I will take rain over snow. I need to think about moving where the climate suits my clothes to quote Jerry...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> 2 feet of snow w/a new storm coming in sinday pm thru Friday .i give up.
> Ness my bday is the 28th. I could switch places w ya
> 
> Stiggy, hope ya started the antibiotic.
> Can ya tell im on the phone. I dont know how you do this on the phone all the time you guys.


Yikes! 2 ft of snow? This is the weirdest winter I have seen. Stay safe...


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2019)

Yikes Rose, that's to much.  Are you planting any plants outside this year?  I'm just going to have train wreck in the grow tent, it's 8' by 9' can't wait to see it grow.


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Depends on the rain but I need to mow the weeds in my back yard -- Front yard needs weeds pulled -- I don't know what that groundhog said bout spring but the ducks and stuff that winter down here be getting froggy bout heading north !--They be flying practice flying in the "V" formation !-- They doing it early this year -- I think spring is coming soon !


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Rose I can thumb type my @## off on a phone  !-- I make a post then go back and edit it !-- Sometimes it don't make any sense so I have to fix it !-- Then sometimes it still don't make sense !-- That got nothing to do with my typing !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 22, 2019)

here is the pic of the ac/dc hemp flower Lady Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2019)

That is so cute Earl, how long has she been in flower? Lots of frost huh. I had no idea what to expect. Is this one revegging? Just wondered about the single blade leaves.  I am so excited to grow this and test this and give it to our nephew. WOOHOO!
Ness, Bud is growing outdoor this year. I will be his consultant, but I never want to harvest that much again.  I think i get to pick the plants,but we always grow pennywise for med and it is buds favorite smoke.  He did most of the work last year so we will see how this goes.  
Ness, i am glad you are growing trainwreck, she is a pretty plant, compact for a sativa hybrid. I know you will enjoy her.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 22, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> That is so cute Earl, how long has she been in flower? Lots of frost huh. I had no idea what to expect. Is this one revegging? Just wondered about the single blade leaves.  I am so excited to grow this and test this and give it to our nephew. WOOHOO!
> Ness, Bud is growing outdoor this year. I will be his consultant, but I never want to harvest that much again.  I think i get to pick the plants,but we always grow pennywise for med and it is buds favorite smoke.  He did most of the work last year so we will see how this goes.
> Ness, i am glad you are growing trainwreck, she is a pretty plant, compact for a sativa hybrid. I know you will enjoy her.


mid December maybe ??? I forgot to log when I put them all in flower... not revegging that I know of... she is on a  12/12 light schedule with the other plants..... that is a lower flower and not the top cola ... her trichs are still clear, but the pistils seem to be changing


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 22, 2019)

I can't help myself,  sometimes we just gotta grow


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Nick -- I just shot a message off to my nephew telling him he need to start more seed !-- This is not the nephew who cleaned me out -- I got nothing left to clean out anyway !--
He got 7-- Nurse Larry -x Black Berry Snow Lotus --babies up !-- I  was explaining  to him I wish he would start some seed to more varieties -- When I get set back up it's not like I can swing by the pot store and grab some clones !-- but -- I could swing by there and pick up some clones ?- A couple varieties to get me started ?-- I sent him about a pack of over half dozen crosses !-- 
He get them up I get him some more !--


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2019)

Running out of space, killed off a few dozen clones


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Keep the best-- Leave the rest !-- If given the choice between quality and quantity-- I be down with quality everytime -- and quality ain't a place it's journey !-- Always striving to do better !


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

If I wasn't already there this is driving me crazy !-- The terp profile on Mimosa ?-- I should know that smell !-- I quit !-- I'm just gonna smoke it ! -- I ain't wasting my last brain cell trying to figure out something like that !-- Here take a whiff ?-- What do U think ?--


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Peach blossoms with a hint of citrus on a humid early morning ?-- With a distant splash of spice but what spice ?

Edit :-- Other Keef here !-- Watch him he knows lots of pretty words and he'll use them !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 22, 2019)

I have 4 varieties started right now. Two I bought and 2 are singles of umbra gear. Monday I'll start some more to fill in the holes that result from pulling the males


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> If I wasn't already there this is driving me crazy !-- The terp profile on Mimosa ?-- I should know that smell !-- I quit !-- I'm just gonna smoke it ! -- I ain't wasting my last brain cell trying to figure out something like that !-- Here take a whiff ?-- What do U think ?--



I think its like overripe fruit. Not rotten fruit but overripe


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

U may have lost that BOC with a blueberry dad ( wasn't it B.B. King or GDP -)-- I got a 5 cc syringe full of (GDP-x-BPU)-x- BOC -- I think I had the parents flipped from what U had it seems ?-- Anyway U ain't really lost it if U want it back !
Chocolate Blueberry ? or Blueberry Chocolate ?-- I wonder if it matters ?
Let me run a couple girls thru the pipe and I'll find something different !-- What would I like to see come from them ?-- I got a big target !-- Highly desirable !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2019)

umbra said:


> Running out of space, killed off a few dozen clones


1st world (cannabis legal)problems...


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Fruit for sure and pleasant !- I'm not going any further than that !-- I know how that goes !-- One more toke and I'll figure it out ?-- No U won't !-- U just get really high !--That's it's hook !-- U gotta love a good mystery terp hook !
So U do know my nose been broke several times then the big trip ?--Then they peeled my face off when they did the repair ! --My smelling equipment may be damaged ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I think its like overripe fruit. Not rotten fruit but overripe


You folks are getting me to rethink waiting to pop my Mimosa seeds. I want to participate in the ‘name that terp ‘ contest...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 22, 2019)

got my lights hung, got my vent fan and air movement fan hung...Got my pump and reservoir set up...it pumps, it drains, and it blows...all I have left is to make a feeding manifold out some pvc and some tubing...I should finish that all tomorrow so I think it’s time to wet some seeds...


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

I had a Bubblicious girl -- It smelled like rotten fruit in a bowl of fuel oil -- I killed that nasty thing ! -- Umbra sent me some seed one time marked skunky -- He say smell like U beat a skunk to death with another skunk and left them out to marinade in the sun !- I was afraid to open them !--- I take his word for it I don't need to be growing any that !-- Scared me !


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

RE - That'll work !- --It could almost be the inside of a refrigerator?


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2019)

roadkill skunk has 3 components;
skunk spray
rotting meat
rotting feces
mix it altogether and … make you smoke more


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> RE - That'll work !- --It could almost be the inside of a refrigerator?


Its not a lot different than a fridge...just dunked a few seeds...”shark shock cbd”, some “Nurse Larry x Valentine” and a freebie from somewhere called “serious happiness”...how can I go wrong...


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm a sissy man !- I ain't growing it !-- It scares me ! -- 
U can't hide that smell !-- At one time my grow room was like a diner -- coffee and nicotine of Master Kush -- Some blueberry something-- I was looking for a nice lemon and some other fruit !-- No skunk !
I got something to figure out when I set back up !-- I had a Squish-x- Oregon Lemon girl that didn't have enough lemon for me -- I bloomed one those little boy clones that I breed with and ( S-x-OL)- x-BBSL-- He was there she was there It just happened !-- Anyway -- That child smell ?-- I don't know ?-- I told Gloman I called it Stanky !-- I need to get another one up and see if they all like that !-- Nothing like the mom or dad -- It's not foul just --LOUD !-- The smell doesn't match the taste !
I'm looking for a hook - that'll work


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 22, 2019)

I can’t wait to see you get setup again and showin that Texas Dank...


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

I get some stuff out of here this weekend it'll.make it easier !---  U can only move stuff around so much !-- Soon as I get a load out of here I'll be able to make some progress !-- Too much stuff is still in the way for me to empty a room !- Once I get one room done it'll be easier !-- If I want a nice grow room I can't have one now !-- I don't like it but that's the way it is !- A modest commercial grow that I could do !-
Tell them open the chute on this legal rodeo !-- I think I can  make the whistle !


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 22, 2019)

Morning  OFC Today would normally be pick day 8 weeks old and been on water for 10 days , never worried about trich colour before -I cant see any ember trichs do I leave or do I pick - buds just look like snowcones with the normal eye white as presuming thats where the name came from White widow , have a great night I presuming its night over there


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2019)

Frosty Crockett !-- Evening here !- Be going to bed on an hour or so !-- There is a reason they call that Widow White !
I'd wait until about 25 % amber !-- She probably start changing fast when it do start making amber so keep your eye on her !


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 22, 2019)

Cheers Keef


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Morning  OFC Today would normally be pick day 8 weeks old and been on water for 10 days , never worried about trich colour before -I cant see any ember trichs do I leave or do I pick - buds just look like snowcones with the normal eye white as presuming thats where the name came from White widow , have a great night I presuming its night over there
> 
> 
> View attachment 251955


That is some fuzzy bud. Nice!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 22, 2019)

I’d prolly wait too but listen to the voice of (it ain’t mine)experience...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2019)

Could always chop some now and some once you get some amber, right? Then you can compare which you like better.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 22, 2019)

At the very least get a 10 dollar microscope from Amazon. Then you can know and while you wait for it to arrive the weed will finish!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2019)

Good morning y'all!

Crocket that's a sweet looking girl ya got there.
Microscope for sure!
I don't think I've Ever waited as long as I should have. I wanted a full amber of the NS x BBSL but when the whistle blows it's go time.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Spooky night in the hood !-- All foggy and quite then that wholly bugger thang started screaming  and dogs barking --coyotes going crazy !-- I don 't know what that other thang screaming was?--Happening place for sure !- Must be The Season of the Witch ?-- Good Times !
I got caps in my belly-- A full pipe and some hot sweet bean juice !-- I'll have to catch the local news see if there was anything strange going on last night !--


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)

umbra said:


> roadkill skunk has 3 components;
> skunk spray
> rotting meat
> rotting feces
> mix it altogether and … make you smoke more


Winner
Morning OFC

Yes Rose
I broke , and started the AB's
Had to, Doc was going to put me in Hospital
I said NO way.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 23, 2019)

morning


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)

zigggy said:


> morning


Morning Sunshine


----------



## zigggy (Feb 23, 2019)

morning brother ,,,getting ready to go to the beach,,,by noon it should be low tide ,,,we have our metal detectors ready ,,,,gonna get some breakfast at IHOP first then head out to find pirate's treasure ,,,last time all me found were flip top's ,,but that's ok we walk for about 2 miles and get to spend precious time together ,,,good day everyone


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)

zigggy said:


> morning brother ,,,getting ready to go to the beach,,,by noon it should be low tide ,,,we have our metal detectors ready ,,,,gonna get some breakfast at IHOP first then head out to find pirate's treasure ,,,last time all me found were flip top's ,,but that's ok we walk for about 2 miles and get to spend precious time together ,,,good day everyone


I loved doing that , I found a few gold high school rings as a kid and even returned some to their owners.
Great way to spend quility Time with your Boy
You are a Great Mom


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)

Be small or grown


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)

Too bad someone could not run ahead and bury some Pirates Booty to be found,


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds like a great way to spend the day ziggy!
Hope ya find a big pirates chest full of gold!  I'd really enjoy combing the beach like that.

Well I decided since I can't hardly smoke any more I'm gonna extract the oil out of All my outdoor weed.  Not sure how much it weighs but there's about 1/3 of a 5gal bucket of crumbled up buds in the freezer along with 11/2 gal of alcohol. Now a couple lbs. of dry ice and were on!   Do y'all think 2 dry ice/alcohol washes will be enuff?


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2019)

That should get you somewhere for sure. Good morning OFC.  wake n bake. Big cup of Joe and some squish x apricot head


----------



## ness (Feb 23, 2019)

Morning OFC.  Zigggy have a good time at the beach.  I always wanted to use a metal detector hope you fine some good treasures.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2019)

Good morning all,
The oil is done finally and we got 24 grams.  I tried it last night and it isn't very strong? what?   it was made out of a couple of cbd things and some thc things. I will take a bigger piece tonight. 
Keef, ya made me laugh a couple times, thank you.
 RE, love your new digs. It looks wonderful, clean, nice.
OF, you better pop your mimosa to keep up with the cool kids.LOL  sounds like a real treat. 
Nick, how you doing? Ziggy, you are a great mom. He is a lucky boy. Good on you. Ness, i am thinking about you and your grow. 
Stiggy, take that medicine.  Pneumonia could be around your corner. it is 16 degrees here AND.... a new winter warning. starting tomorrow and lasting till THURSDAY.... snow for 5 days. I will be smoking dope under my bed if that happens. I might be a little done with this snow.

sorry for the book.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Rose
My Wife is feeling better and she is 3 days ahead of me on the meds
Did you lick the tools and spoon?
I did that once and could not walk straight for over a day


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)

Rose I PMed you a question


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2019)

Rose this weather is Crazy!
You got snow, we got rain and 50*.  Somethings screwey in St. Louey!
I'm making another attempt to decarb Frank's gift buds. Last time it didn't do too good so now Ill use the modified temp and time.  I can always decarb the oil if the buds don't do well.


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Another sunny day here.  You know things are weird when it snows in the desert.  LOL
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/02/22/it-snowed-where-try-la-and-vegas-and-phoenix-and-tucson/

I hope every0ne has an awesome weekend!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 23, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Did you lick the tools and spoon?
> I did that once and could not walk straight for over a day


Me toolast time I made my chocolate...


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2019)

Got it in my eye - in my hair -- rubbed some around on my belly -- I don't need to be getting like that-- I stick to my cannacaps -- If it's only 80% decarbed then I would just be taking 20% more !-- I'm using some little caps right now so I gotta take a bunch !-- but -- I get there !-- Only potency test I got is between my ears -- Maybe I get it mostly decarbed because I cook it small batches of mostly fine pieces ?--


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 23, 2019)

Howdy OFC... Strange weather events all over... I won't whine since some of you have it way worse than it is here... Rose, I'm glad you got the oil made


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> OF, you better pop your mimosa to keep up with the cool kids.LOL  sounds like a real treat.
> it is 16 degrees here AND.... a new winter warning. starting tomorrow and lasting till THURSDAY.... snow for 5 days. I will be smoking dope under my bed if that happens. I might be a little done with this snow.
> 
> sorry for the book.


I'm gonna wait at least a few weeks to pop the beans. My plants have about 3 or 4 more weeks in flower. I want to start the seedlings off right under some good light and in a tent. One of my cats ate a clone a few months back so I don’t trust them especially with sprouts.

Your weather should be my weather. I think we have swapped coasts. I was reading recently that magnetic north has moved towards Siberia at an unusual rate in the past year or so. Not sure what influence magnetic flux has on weather(if any) but something odd is going on. Maybe the snow will bring some good nutes to your soil for Buds upcoming outdoor grow...
Take care...


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2019)

I always miss the good stuff !-- Apparently last night the hood was a happening place and I slept thru it all !-- I didn't hear a thing -- Seems we need to do something about the coyotes !--Sounds like they was hunting right in the hood last night from what I gather ?-- Probably hunting rabbit like they do ?--Big pack too !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2019)

Just got home..went out to breakfast with my girlfriend. We had fun. went shopping didn't buy anything.  Fun to slide around in the toyota. woohoo.
OF that would be awesome if the snow brought micronutrients to our garden and all the bugs are dead now. win win.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)

Earl I am posting this for you LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Just got home..went out to breakfast with my girlfriend. We had fun. went shopping didn't buy anything.  Fun to slide around in the toyota. woohoo.
> OF that would be awesome if the snow brought micronutrients to our garden and all the bugs are dead now. win win.


Snow and sub-zero cold doesn’t seem to kill off our bugs here but ours may have adapted to it. Hope it helps. Snow, like rain, forms around particles in the upper atmosphere and when it melts, I think it soaks into the soil better than rain. Or maybe I am wrong.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 23, 2019)

Keef said:


> I always miss the good stuff !-- Apparently last night the hood was a happening place and I slept thru it all !-- I didn't hear a thing -- Seems we need to do something about the coyotes !--Sounds like they was hunting right in the hood last night from what I gather ?-- Probably hunting rabbit like they do ?--Big pack too !


What kinda coyotes are you talking about there Keef?  Two legged or four ?


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 23, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Earl I am posting this for you LOL


Winner ! lmao...pigeons wouldn't have nothing on accidents from old people up in the air


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2019)

Saturdays are not chore day. So did grocery shopping, dishes, and laundry. Cleaning living room and I sat down, lol. That is the trick, never sit down. Now I have 125 lb rottie sitting on my lap begging to go for a walk


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2019)

Ha Ha Ha!
125lb lap dog!   My big dogs in the past always believed they were lap dogs too. 
Now I've gone to actual lap dogs.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2019)

I suspect there may have been something sounding like wounded rabbits in keefs hood that wasn't really a rabbitt. lol
Has other keef been out messin with the neighborhood? hehe


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I suspect there may have been something sounding like wounded rabbits in keefs hood that wasn't really a rabbitt. lol
> Has other keef been out messin with the neighborhood? hehe


Yet a little more then he says I bet


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)

I love a good veal


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2019)

Wounded rabbit predator call !-- Predators like coyotes be wanting some rabbit !-- They come from far and wide !
We don't got many human coyotes here-- Mostly just shrimpers !-- They change shifts at dawn and dusk and no telling who or what comes in with them ?-- Then there's smugglers beach down the road -- U roll up on something happening on smugglers beach just back up and go away --
U really don't want to know !
Make fun of old people all U want -- I'm keep my oldass alive till they cure aging and get my body back like prime shape ?--I might still be growing weed in another 100 years !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)

A Come-on Mr Keef
We all need to see that you tube Video of you calling the Yotes


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2019)

Except U got to put it all together in the middle of a Spooky fog bank at night  for best effect !-- Video ?-- Can't see **** in that fog !--


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2019)

ok that made my dogs go crazy


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2019)

It do that ! -- Not the dogs fault !-- They can't help it !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 23, 2019)

Keef said:


> Except U got to put it all together in the middle of a Spooky fog bank at night  for best effect !-- Video ?-- Can't see **** in that fog !--


That's the ticket ! Buddy of mine did that and had a big old owl land on the hood of his Jeep... scared him sober !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>



Lmao!
I played that for Barney and he jumped off the bed barking and howling. Too funny!
Wounded rabbitt didn't get a look.


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2019)

Oh I did that one first. Had to give them some bones


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 23, 2019)

Morning OFC 
Talking dogs 2 legged type , got pulled over today had my first road side drug test and passed yahoo 
gut feelings a wonderful thing , I had to go to town today about 1.5 hr drive from my little community decided not to have the morning wake and bake and got to main street and they had huge road block , drug and alcohol testing They had a few cars on side of road with every thing out on ground doing a full search ,I was on my bike so had a pat down swab and blow test and was on my way ,Home now time for a cone


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 23, 2019)

Wow, they just do a random search? That’s rude...should at least have probable cause for that I’d think...


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 23, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Wow, they just do a random search? That’s rude...should at least have probable cause for that I’d think...


Laws changed here about 3 years ago giving the police the right to search any car at any time without cause , they also are allowed to swab test you for cannabis and if you show positive it is an instant loss of licence and gives them cause to search your house ,


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Morning OFC
> Talking dogs 2 legged type , got pulled over today had my first road side drug test and passed yahoo
> gut feelings a wonderful thing , I had to go to town today about 1.5 hr drive from my little community decided not to have the morning wake and bake and got to main street and they had huge road block , drug and alcohol testing They had a few cars on side of road with every thing out on ground doing a full search ,I was on my bike so had a pat down swab and blow test and was on my way ,Home now time for a cone


Yikes!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Laws changed here about 3 years ago giving the police the right to search any car at any time without cause , they also are allowed to swab test you for cannabis and if you show positive it is an instant loss of licence and gives them cause to search your house ,


Double yikes!


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 24, 2019)

Sounds like a police state to me but truthfully, they do the same thing here. Legally or not


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 24, 2019)

I'd be on borrowed time for sure


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2019)

Me2


----------



## thegloman (Feb 24, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Laws changed here about 3 years ago giving the police the right to search any car at any time without cause , they also are allowed to swab test you for cannabis and if you show positive it is an instant loss of licence and gives them cause to search your house ,



So much for wanting to visit down under!
I thought OUR laws were getting rediculase.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2019)

That is insane. I just googled swab test and it says it can detect thc usage for 2-3 days. How does your govt justify suspending your license when you may not have smoked or ingested cannabis in 3 days?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 24, 2019)

Like Illinois.  Not the states problem. If you're positive you're guilty.  Take it up with the judge.  And this is a mmj state. (sort of)
Edit
New law here allows a ridiculously low amount of thc before dui charges start.  5 or more nanograms in the blood or 10 or more in the saliva.  It would take Years for me to metabolize enuff thc to be a legal driver. lol


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

Morning OFC -- How can the po-po do that ?-- Easy !-- Them with the  guns make the rules !-- Crockett -- That sounds like Texas Cuz !--Only 2 rules for pot farmers -- #1 Don't get caught-- Rule # 2 -- If U have any questions refer to rule 1 !-- It is what it is ! -- Gonna see if I can get my scooter running today ! -146 CCs of raw power !


----------



## ness (Feb 24, 2019)

Morning OFC.  Rained like cats and dogs this morning.  That's crazy OF8, a drug test.


----------



## ness (Feb 24, 2019)

OF are you getting snow on up there?


----------



## ness (Feb 24, 2019)

All week in the low 70's.  I can see I'll get a lot done in the yard.  Getting ready for train wreck.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2019)

We have a thin coating of ice. Slid down my driveway(in my bare feet because I am a dummy) to get my newspaper and crawled up my driveway to get back to my house. Probably best that I don’t go to church today(making it several decades in a row)...,


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2019)

It’ll be in the 70’s all week here to but only in my house...


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

Sampling some GG#4 -- It's O.K. ( but it's not OFC weed )-- I can do it better !-- Might have to get me some more GG seed ?-- Looking at this and a whiff and I know it was not grown under LEDS-- Smokes O.K. !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2019)

Good morning all, See this place ofc rocks, I just got up and was both mortified by the cops down under, man that sucks. and then laughed loudly at OF cost. I didn't laugh at your fall, I am glad you are ok, it was the not making it to church. Man, what a great way to start the day. Thank you.  Carry on


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Like Illinois.  Not the states problem. If you're positive you're guilty.  Take it up with the judge.  And this is a mmj state. (sort of)
> Edit
> New law here allows a ridiculously low amount of thc before dui charges start.  5 or more nanograms in the blood or 10 or more in the saliva.  It would take Years for me to metabolize enuff thc to be a legal driver. lol


Good morning OFC. CO and WA had something similar in their laws when they went recreational. And they got sued and lost when someone who tested positive, had not inhaled or ingested any cannabis. Their internal level of cannabis was higher than 5 nanograms and as such being arrested for it amounted to false arrest. They've been trying to suppress Jury nullification in simple possession cases, but many people already know about it.


----------



## ness (Feb 24, 2019)

Got a few thing I want to get done today.  But, it's one of those day you don't know were to start.  So, I threw some brownies in the oven.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

It sucks to be hunted by the po-po !-- Ain't much U can do about it -- Texas need to go ahead and kick one the 13 mmj bills to the floor for a vote this session !-- I need to know what the new rules are !-- That don't mean I'm gonna comply but I want to know what they are ?--- I don't even dream of legal recreational -- Just take the jack boot off my neck !-- Give me some wiggle room !--
Had the nephew and his girl friend over to help haul some stuff back to his momma -- I got some big container house plants that came from family funerals and such -- High sentimental value for them ! -- I might be ably to get back on the house next week !-- The prework will take longer than the painting -- The 1,500  new jobs at the refinery have people buying up island homes and the cost is still going up !
As much as I want to put this behind me and move on sitting on this place another month or so before putting it on the market will give me a better return-- Bigger return -- bigger better Stoner Ranch!


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm sending another aero box system back with the nephew -- He past the delicate part on getting seed up and into aero -- I'll have clones of stuff I bred when I set back up -- I told him that by helping him I'm helping myself !-- Clones will save me much time and effort !


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2019)

Spring is coming here very quickly. I got a business proposition yesterday that I'm contemplating. 10,000 clones in 60 days. Not sure I am setup to do this.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

Do it if U can Umbra !-- Figure out a process and jump in !
If U can come up with the cuts U can do it !-- Anyway to do them in smaller groups ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

10 boxes with 34 grow holes in each is my max at a time right now !- -That would leave room for nothing else !-
10,000 ?-- Mane I been thinking mass producing 100s of cuts at a time not 1,000s !-- I just want to be able to stock a warehouse !


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2019)

If I took 100 cuts from 100 plants, I'd have them in 2 weeks, lol.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

It's not whether U can do it !-- I know U can !-- Gonna take some planning !-- I'm encourage U to do it -- I just want to see a **** load of clones !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 24, 2019)

10000 clones? That's one heckuva lotta work.  Send me a ticket and I'll come do half


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2019)

My son said he was in.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2019)

wow,  10,000 clones, can not even comprehend. Awesome, are you going to do it?
Guess what it is %$%^#%*&^ snowing again and guess what again. it isn't going to stop until wednesday. Buds car is already covered and lots more. 
When i was in master gardeners we learned about snow mold. I betch we have it. We have only had that once inthe 45 years we have been here.  You guys better come see me in the home


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2019)

Still trying to iron out the details


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

54 and sun at the beach !--- I saw a picture of snow once !- Sent my company down the beach exploring ! - Got my scooter on the charger !- I needs to ride !-- Scoot works fine in that sand where big motorcycles can't go ! --
Got some caps and some fried CKN in my belly !-- Starting to feel a little something -- Gonna take me a couple days to recover from having company !
OF -- I woulda paid good money to watch that trip back to the house on that black ice !-- Was U low crawling or doing the belly slide ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

I know Umbra can make that many clones so I'm more interested in the how he's gonna doing -- I want to see how he sets up to get it done


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 24, 2019)

Got my control panel wired up mostly, the double outlet box has a sonoff switch inside that controls the two light circuits, one at 3500k and one at 2700k...the watt/Amp meter is watching that whole outlet box and corespondent led drivers, the other outlet is also sonoff controlled and is the nute pump...I’m going to install a couple more switches to control the air pump and fans...the small controller at the bottom of the power strip does a small heater that keeps the temps above 60 deg but shuts off at 66 deg...I like those switches as you can monitor and set them via WiFi and you can also set them up on a schedule...


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

Growers Spahgetti!-- I know the thing -- I use a timer on my lights another on on my pumps and the fans and air pump runs 24/7 ---- Airlines and electrical cords going everywhere !-- U know U building a new piece of equipment there RE ?- Electronic grower control system or some such ?-- I'll be wanting a similar piece of equipment with added controls for pumps and valves !-- If I can set up to run a grow from such a control panel ?- It won't matter how big or small the grow is !-- Pump water and nutes around and won't even need a shovel !


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)

Good Day OFC


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

Owen --- Welcome to the OFC Cuz !-- Jump on in!-- U growing right now ?-- If so what and how ? --
Got the nephew loaded up to head back to East Texas --
Mobile home was 30 ft under water so he stripped the walls out killed the mold and is turning it into a grow house!-- Maybe one day we put some wheels on it and haul it out to the Stoner Ranch ?-


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

Oh! --I'm be hurting for a couple days but it was worth !-- 
Good to get them bigass house plants gone but loading them hurt Uncle Keef in the neck !-- Left arm feels like it's sizzling with electricity !--It's a nerve thing !- I over do it the nerve root gets inflamed and pushes in the nerve to my left arm !--Took some more caps and  I got the heat pack on -- Ain't my 1st rodeo ! --I just  won't be moving much for awhile !-- Some might say that is lazy but it's self preservation to me !-- If I push it any harder it'll put me down in bed for days !-- I push the limits too much anyway !--


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)

Keef said:


> Oh! --I'm be hurting for a couple days but it was worth !--
> Good to get them bigass house plants gone but loading them hurt Uncle Keef in the neck !-- Left arm feels like it's sizzling with electricity !--It's a nerve thing !- I over do it the nerve root gets inflamed and pushes in the nerve to my left arm !--Took some more caps and  I got the heat pack on -- Ain't my 1st rodeo ! --I just  won't be moving much for awhile !-- Some might say that is lazy but it's self preservation to me !-- If I push it any harder it'll put me down in bed for days !-- I push the limits too much anyway !--


Keefe
You are a tough ole bugger thats for sure.
To bad they broke the mold on us old guys, the world would not be in such bad shape if the kids knew what an honest days work was again.
Nothing against the Young Ones , Society has changed them so it's not their fault.
Im feeling a lil better today it has all moved into my windpipe area and I am sqeeking like a bad duck call LOL
Hope all are well.
Was that an Ostrich that ran trough here eariler LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)

Has anyone ever tried their hand at growing a Bonsai plant use tree?
I tried but gave up a few yrs ago


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)

So pretty


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)

Anyone ever hear of the good rats


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2019)

I have a couple bonsai I've had for 20 years


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)

Priate Booty


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2019)

The good rats used to play in Rochester NY where I grew up all the time. Saw them a bunch.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

STIGGY I think Mr. Cane is a bonsai guys if I remember right!-- I'm a little ahead of U on the getting well thing !-- I'm still a little run down but I'm breathing better !-- Hang in there and take that antibiotics till the gone !-- I don't think I ever had an infection either !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)

umbra said:


> I have a couple bonsai I've had for 20 years


Cool
Can you post sometime if you get a chance
Thanks


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)

Keef said:


> STIGGY I think Mr. Cane is a bonsai guys if I remember right!-- I'm a little ahead of U on the getting well thing !-- I'm still a little run down but I'm breathing better !-- Hang in there and take that antibiotics till the gone !-- I don't think I ever had an infection either !


Thanks Boss
this one knocked me for a loop
never was this sick before.
My throat feels like a swallowed a duck still


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> So pretty


When I first started dating Mrs Fogey, I gave her a juniper bonsai. She used to spend a lot of time at my apt and neglected to water it. It died. I have a green thumb. Her, not so much(or at all)...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> The good rats used to play in Rochester NY where I grew up all the time. Saw them a bunch.


We got to see them too


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 24, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> That is insane. I just googled swab test and it says it can detect thc usage for 2-3 days. How does your govt justify suspending your license when you may not have smoked or ingested cannabis in 3 days?


they say they can pick up for 3 days yet I swabbed clear after 14hrs I think they have lowered the count due to the amount of people blocking the courts up when it first come out


----------



## ness (Feb 24, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> So pretty


Such a pretty bonsai Stiggy.  I always wanted to grow a bonsai.


----------



## ness (Feb 24, 2019)

Didn't get anything done today.  Beautiful day out to, well there is another day tomorrow.  Drink root beer and watching a little tv.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)

ness said:


> Didn't get anything done today.  Beautiful day out to, well there is another day tomorrow.  Drink root beer and watching a little tv.


Froostie Root Beer is my downfall


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

IBC cream soda !
Body is feeling kinda beat up but not so much I couldn't get in a little trolling !-- They do not like me very much I think ?
Apparently-- That red MAGA hat is not the equivalent to the KKK hood !--I don't know these things --  I was just asking ! --That other question dat offended so very many -- I can not repeat here !-- I'm probably going tohell for kicking people while they down like that ain't I ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 24, 2019)

Mrs’n me went and walked around the local fleamart-swapmeet thing today since it’s not rainin... didn’t find much pot related other than a few t-shirts...I’d figure it would be a great place to sell growing paraphernalia but I didn’t see any...Got a bag of pistachios and had a beer and a couple street tacos...I’ve had better though...now I’m home and it’s time to light one up...


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

I was able to get a wine tasting out my company !-- Had my mind blown -- Fruit Cocktail brandy or strong wine -- Don't matter to me what U call it !-- Anyway Dam it turned out better than I could have hoped for !--Really good but it's sipping liquor a little goes a long way !--  !-  Then Peach and Blueberry in that order !--I make good blueberry so for it not to be 1st Choice ain't so bad !--  Cherry was vinegar !-When it comes to pickling stuff !- --What could U pickle in cherry vinegar ? -- Also had 2 bottles that had the bottom blown out them !- I knew I bottled it too early ! 
I got half dozen cans of plums ?-- Yeast meet plums !
Should I wait ?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2019)

I will join ya RE, i am ready for a break. Got the girls fed and stress trained. The bathroom swept up, what a place to grow. I have a half of sunset sherbert joint left.
The snow is stupid deep. Good day to garden indoors. Umbra, i started 4 clones, can i help? LOL, I can't wrap my mind around 10K...have you decided?

Keef, send me a link I wanna read what your saying.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2019)

Rose there's no link !- I keep up with the news thru YouTube-- When I get the urge I pull up one the fox news shows they got listed and at the bottom they have a comments section so I make some comments - Many of the news shows are posted by several people I just pick one  -- They get kinda upset with my comments most times !--
I was  asking  a simple question -- Is he Putin's "Witch " or Miss Nancy's "witch " ? - and they don't like it when I make fun of that wall thingy !-- U may not want to read some of my comments -- They totally uncensored and unhinged !-- All the stuff U would like to say but are too polite to say--I say !---I was a soldier and can get nasty as U want !--  I ain't that polite !-- Just the way I like it !--


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 24, 2019)

Didja ever notice that mickie d's kinda has this funky smell? And don't even get me started on the fries.  How can anything taste so good hot and so nasty cold? Maybe we don't need to know.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Didja ever notice that mickie d's kinda has this funky smell? And don't even get me started on the fries.  How can anything taste so good hot and so nasty cold? Maybe we don't need to know.


I had a Burger King meal a few weeks ago. Had not had one in the US in more than a decade(btw-if you have the opportunity to get some fast food fries overseas where they still use animal lard, treat yourself, it is delicious) but we were on the NYS thruway and there were very few options. They must put nicotine or crack cocaine in that stuff. You know it is taking a year or 2 off your life but it is scarily tasty...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2019)

I had a mcd’s Chicken sandwich in Taiwan and stopped after one bite. There were what looked like chicken feet in the ‘meat’...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2019)

God bless America! I also had a burger in Amsterdam that I am quite sure was horse.  Stoned pretty good and I nearly barfed after one bite.


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2019)

Hmmm McD has region items sometimes, lol


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2019)

so the buckeye purple x gdp is getting purple


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 24, 2019)

I know about that! I paid 40$ for a steak dinner in Morocco.  Turned out to be horse but I gotta say it was good


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 24, 2019)

Now that is a pretty girl Umbra


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 25, 2019)

umbra said:


> so the buckeye purple x gdp is getting purple
> View attachment 251986


pictures of purple weed best porn ever


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 25, 2019)

so did we really get old and wise or did we just run out of dumb shit to do that we havnt already done


----------



## thegloman (Feb 25, 2019)

Good morning y'all.


----------



## ness (Feb 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 25, 2019)

Good morning friends.  I'm having one of those days. Woke up to all my clocks were wrong.  Took me a while to get organized


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

Morning OFC  -- Who beat me while I was sleeping ?-- Musta been a professional cause this do feel like it was a professional beat down --- My aches got pains !-- I can't move too good !
Crockett I don't think getting old and doing dumb **** is exclusive -- I'm plenty old and I do Dum **** all the time !-- I'm sit right here and build me a professional grade buzz-- and watch the rain today --
Looking good Umbra -- I miss growing purple weed !-- I gotta dig thru those seed but I might have a purple Blue Berry !-- Seed are burning a hole in my pocket !


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

Not a great morning for aches and pains. Had to put a knee brace on this morning. Right foot that was broken couple years ago, woke me up from the pain. Normally don't do wake n bake in morning when I'm working, but it's either wake n bake or call out sick because I'm not going to get much done the way I am


----------



## mrcane (Feb 25, 2019)

Morning OFC....still dark and cold outside here. .. Have to run into town this morning put some new tires on the one ton dually. That will put a dent in a guys wallet.
They are getting skinny on tread and I am heading out to the forest on a little steelheading trip..
Wake and bake my friends Smokin some Papaya and sipping on some Chai tea ...


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

Cane my tires still got air in them so I'm good !- Yesterday I noticed that my state inspection sticker expired in February  20 last year -- Last time I got a ticket it was for an expired inspection sticker !- It had been expired for 2 and a half years !-- I asked if it was a record but he just looked at me with those reflector sunglass that they got !-- I got it inspected and  sent proof  and they dropped the ticket !
I figure I came out on the good end of that deal !- Didn't have to waste my time and money getting a sticker 2 years in a row - So I don't have it high on my wish list !-- Just give me my ticket and leave me alone !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)

Keef said:


> Cane my tires still got air in them so I'm good !- Yesterday I noticed that my state inspection sticker expired in February  20 last year -- Last time I got a ticket it was for an expired inspection sticker !- It had been expired for 2 and a half years !-- I asked if it was a record but he just looked at me with those reflector sunglass that they got !-- I got it inspected and  sent proof  and they dropped the ticket !
> I figure I came out on the good end of that deal !- Didn't have to waste my time and money getting a sticker 2 years in a row - So I don't have it high on my wish list !-- Just give me my ticket and leave me alone !


Problem is , guys like you and I and the others here who know how to fix things or tell if the vehicle is safe to operate will know,
do they need someone to look to be sure?
I have worked on my cars since I was 14,and never once since have had a brake failure or steering loss as a result of a faulty part.
Its the people who have no clue if a car is safe to drive that those inspections are for.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

When I went thru the EMT courses -- They had this thing early on where they asked us to introduce ourselves and tell what made us want to be paramedics !-- There was all these inspiring tales !-- Then it was my turn !-- It went something like this :
Hello they call me Keef and I wanna be a paramedic so I can turn on the red lights and drive an ambulance fast as I want !--I can drive faster than anyone here and I got the tickets to prove it ! -- U could hear a pin drop in that room !- I was trying my best to keep a straight face !-- They never did let me drive !-- As a matter of fact I was eventually banned from even touching the keys to the ambulance !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 25, 2019)

I be a mechanic and my vehicles look like they need retired but they safe


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)

Keef said:


> When I went thru the EMT courses -- They had this thing early on where they asked us to introduce ourselves and tell what made us want to be paramedics !-- There was all these inspiring tales !-- Then it was my turn !-- It went something like this :
> Hello they call me Keef and I wanna be a paramedic so I can turn on the red lights and drive an ambulance fast as I want !--I can drive faster than anyone here and I got the tickets to prove it ! -- U could hear a pin drop in that room !- I was trying my best to keep a straight face !-- They never did let me drive !-- As a matter of fact I was eventually banned from even touching the keys to the ambulance !


When I worked the Bus
We (I had a sick Partner LOL) would blast Flight of the Valkyries over the PA (loud Speakers) and my the Civi's would get the hell out of the way
It was kinda funny.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

Ride of the Valkyries ? -- Just like Apocalypse Now !-- That's some hell raising music ! -- Now I gotta look up the Susie Q video from the movie !-- Loved that sound track !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)

Keef said:


> Ride of the Valkyries ? -- Just like Apocalypse Now !-- That's some **** raising music ! -- Now I gotta look up the Susie Q video from the movie !-- Loved that sound track !


I posted the chopper scene but took it down tought it might be to violent for some here
I think we are dopplegangers


----------



## thegloman (Feb 25, 2019)

Ugh! lol
Well its 11*F and I have to change my spark plugs.  Couldn't do it yesterday when it was 50*.
NO, my lazy old (ex wrench) self had to wait.  
Nick
You always know a good mechanic by what he drives.
I worked on other ppls vehicles so much I neglected my own.
Still safe but Old and some things work different. lol
Now days tho I have no excuses.
I gotta own it.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Ugh! lol
> Well its 11*F and I have to change my spark plugs.  Couldn't do it yesterday when it was 50*.
> NO, my lazy old (ex wrench) self had to wait.
> Nick
> ...


Give you a lot of coodoos I would be going crazy trying to change plugs with one good hand


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

Since the Cuz came over to give me a hand and showed me pics of 7 baby-- Nurse Larry -times-- the Black  Berry Snow Lotus my mind been settling down some !-- Not long ago someone asked why U breed weed -- I said it was all about happy accidents to me and that one plant was the key not the variety -- I been kicking something around for when I get back to it !-- It's all Umbra's fault with that purple weed !
I got several that make nice color but with this being prohibition and all I wanna breed a "Purple Rose of Texas" -- Born and bred in Texas under the yoke of  prohibition !-- A Purple Queen !-- 
My motivation is a most wondrous plant and represents a middle finger to them that tried to hold me back !
Not a variety just a plant !-- I got my Big Pink in Snow Desiel times the BBSL -- Rose's Purple Haze -- PH-X-BBSL- There is a pheno that is very dark and makes sparkly purple bud -- I've seen it!-- Umbra said these Mimosa seed I found were Fathered by Double Purple Dojo?-- I think there is another ?- What I picture is a wide leafed plant almost black under LEDs -- A desirable plant with a very pleasing terp profile -- And beautiful purple bud -- I was wishing I could work something in there that would give me that "stacked roses" type bud ?-- Look like little Stacked Purple Roses ?
Caution !-- Stoner Working !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 25, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Give you a lot of coodoos I would be going crazy trying to change plugs with one good hand


Hehehe
That's what they make air ratchets for.
Only 1 hand slows me down some but when I'm determained, I can hold my own.   smarter not harder.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

That thing about knowing if a car is safe or not ?-- I beg to differ !-- I done Kilt several perfectly good cars !---They wasn't anymore safe that some junkers I've driven!- U looking for safety on the road look at the driver ! - We on the road and U try to be  intimidating me  with yo bigass truck and think U can just take the right of way -- U shoulda give that some more thought-- I'll hit U and it'll be U and that big foot trucks fault ! --( Accident investigation class at Military Policemen school taught me how to do that !)


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

wide black leaf stacked roses, lol


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey ,  I'll take 10,000 clones of that!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Hey ,  I'll take 10,000 clones of that!


never say can't


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2019)

umbra said:


> wide black leaf stacked roses, lol
> View attachment 251987


Looks like a Jackson Pollock painting. Definitely a work of art...


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

Looks nice give me a toke let me see how she smoke ?--I could spank it with a dominate strong purple ?-- U already have a general idea of it's terp profile !-- It needs some mystery terps ?-- AK 48 ( Afghani Kush) -- I got AK bred to BBSL --  but - I can't leave well enough alone --
I got -- (AK-x- BBSL)- x B.B.King and (AK-X-BBSL)-x- BOC
I looked up The Cherry AK and it's just a Cherry pheno of the AK -- There's stuff and thangs in some these varieties if U can find it !
Those AK crosses need to be explored and see what's in them ? -- They never been grown !-- With those 2 terp dominate profiles clashing  no telling  what will come out ?


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Morning OFC

This thread is so active lately that I cannot keep up with it.  Awesome! 

I have coyotes around my house most evenings.  I don't pay them any attention.  Night birds and coyotes are the sounds of my "hood" at night. he he

If the roads were not so icy that I need chains I would drive up to Yosemite.  The rare "Firefall" is happening at sunset now.  I will bet the tourists are in abundance.  I live about 70 miles away from Yosemite.


Have a great day you amazing people.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2019)

good morning all,
that black plant looks nute burnt to me umbra, but I really want it in my pipe now. It looks like something that would make all this snow seem ok. Looks deadly.  Deadly sounds kinda good.
Sorry about your knee or is it your foot or both? I  hope you smoke helps. Glad you have a brace. 
So we have a new winter storm watch today. isn't that exciting?  Thank goodness for the indoor grow.  Cane is your snow gone?  At least we won't have a water shortage this year. 
I need a project. maybe cook?


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

Rose sees nute burn but I see a plant that is just about finished and is dropping it's fan leaves !-- I guess it could be both ? -- Twist some up and let's see what it do ?--
Rose I feel bad for U being snowed in -- We'll be in the 50s at night and low 70s during the day and rain for the next several days at least ?-- U were making RSO yesterday and I was doing a different kind of extraction-- Nicotine concentrate for e-cig juice -- Had a bowl of extract in the fruit and veggies dehydrator all night - Need to filter it again - Then I just add it to food grade vegetable glycerin -
Most e-cig juice has either a VG or PG base- The PG - Propelene Glycol --will give me a smoker's cough after awhile -- Most use 80% PG and 20 % VG -- The brand of VG base I use is expensive --I just need to start making my own! -I got a gallon of VG !--- I am a nicotine addict and can't see that changing !


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

Yeah both foot and knee. Foot is better and knee is ok with brace on


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 25, 2019)

good morning ofc... Maybe get to put some new baby’s in the box today!!!Jozi’s getting a time out this mornin and she’s not happy about it...forecast is for more rain this afternoon and it looks like it’ll be around for the foreseeable.....

“In the summertime when the weather is hot
You can stretch right up and touch the sky
When the weather's fine
You got women, you got women on your mind
Have a drink, have a drive
Go out and see what you can find”


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

Mongo Jerry ?
They got me started this morning with Ride of the Valkyries and it evolved into CCR and Susie Q -- Then I was Born on the Bayou --Running thru the Jungle up on Green River and I wasn't no Fortunate Son -- U know how it goes ?-- U should take another hit of this while it's burning ?--


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

So 5 miles from me is a local restaurant. The biggest nearest me, lol. So Willie Nelson is staying in the area with some friends and is doing a concert at the restaurant next week. Restaurant can't hold more than 200 people so suspect it will be outside in the parking lot. Going to be packed.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 25, 2019)

If you count on them for breakfast I hope you have a reservation.  Loves me some Willie


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

He better not bring back any of that Mary wanna like ya'll got out there !- Texas don't put up wit dat **** -- They'll arrest him again for like the fifteenth time ? -- They should just leave the old stoner alone ! -- He's Willy !-- There will be weed involved !-- If it ain't ?-- U just didn't find it !


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

Maybe some George Clinton  and the Parlaments --Funkadelics later ?-
U got to ready for that !-- U don't want to be blitzed and just fall into that !-- Or maybe U do ?
Ya'll better run !- It's too late for me !- I'll fight the rear guard while ya'll get away -- It's  about to get crazy up in here !
It probably should be illegal to be this high ?-- Nevermind !


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

Hep me !-- The Atomic Dog got me !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2019)

Saw Waylon and Willie back when I was a young fogey. Great show.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 25, 2019)

Never saw Willie, saw his son Lucas last year...very entertaining...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2019)

RE, now i am singing that. thanks. Summertime, what a thought. Seems very far away. IF i didn't have a pink grow room right now i woulda jumped. How sang that? I know it, just can't think of it.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

Looking at beaches in Costa Rica, lol.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

Here hit this a time or 2 ?-- Won't change nothing -- but U just won't care !-- No- No ! -- Hit it again !-- Snow ?-- I better break out the good stuff ?-- It's all the good stuff -- Nevermind ! -- I'm good but if it don't stop raining soon I might have to float myass outta here !
Cisco Kid was a friend of mine !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)

Keef said:


> Here hit this a time or 2 ?-- Won't change nothing -- but U just won't care !-- No- No ! -- Hit it again !-- Snow ?-- I better break out the good stuff ?-- It's all the good stuff -- Nevermind ! -- I'm good but if it don't stop raining soon I might have to float myass outta here !
> Cisco Kid was a friend of mine !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

FYI -- There is a perfectly good reason why U don't bottle green wine !-- There used to be a bottom in this bottle !-- I need better and more long term storage !-- Wine made from canned fruit cocktail ?-- Then condensed to half it's starting  volume !- I'm not sure there is a name for such ?
There should be a name for something powerful enough to make U eat **** and howl at the moon ? -


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)

JailHouse Hooch


----------



## ness (Feb 25, 2019)

Evening OFC.


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

started more beans, lol


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

I been meaning to ask about what kind of clones this contract was about ?-- Mimosa or something else ?
What kind of beans ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

I've heard that the PNW is known for misty foggy weather ?
Well come get dis **** I'm bout tired of it -- It hasn't been like a rain flood event it is just cloudy and foggy with some rain sometimes all the time everything be wet !-- This ain't natural !-- I don't like it !-- It would be nice if it would just dry up some !


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

yeah mimosa. Money is not enough though. Popped gelato 25 x dosido, Kona Sunset, cherry limeade x apricot head, devil's tit x apricot head, fruity pebbles og cubed x apricot head and Blackstar x apricot head.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2019)

I haven’t a clue what clones sell for. Whirled wild web search looks like people get $10-$20 a clone minimum but you would be wholesale. So I am guessing they want to stiff you for $5 a clone. Sound like a lot of work to tool up for $50000 and you have all the risk.


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

No $1 clone for a very special plant only a few have so only $10000


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2019)

Yeah, that would be a non-starter to use current politico-speak...


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

Nobody is going to take that


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm at $25K for the cut and $10 ea, lol. No extra charge for the 60 day window


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 25, 2019)

Well,  I can certainly see why they wanted it.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 25, 2019)

That mimosa is some serious sheet


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

Growers Dream ?-- Exclusive control of a Highly desirable plant !--Work it Umbra !- Don't do business that don't make U smile !-- U da one got what they want !


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

So what am I gonna do with these Mimosa -x- Double Purple Dojo seed ?-- He just smiled and waved sitting there on that sack of seed !
I had one those special moments where U see thru all the B.-S. !--That mystery terp smell of Mimosa was starring me right in the face and I couldn't see it !-- Mimosa is named that because it has the scent of mimosa flowers !-


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2019)

I will be popping some Mimosa seeds in a couple of weeks. If I get a male and female, I will let nature take its course and share the seeds with the club here. I found that it is pretty easy to ship seeds. I have a new found skill...


----------



## zigggy (Feb 25, 2019)

good evening guys,,,worked a double again today,,,my relieve never showed nor called out ,,,don't know whats wrong with people anymore ,,,,gonna take next Monday off and look for a new job,,,if I was willing to move out of state I could double my salary ,,,,but I have my in laws to care for maybe after they pass ,,,ones 87 the other 85 ,,,I'm just tired ,,,,need to don my head phones smoke a joint and rethink every thing,,,,good night yall


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

UPS lady ask me what was in the package ?-- I told her it was seed !-- heirloom tiger stripe tomato seed want some ?
Later I found out there really was a heirloom tomato named tiger stripe !
Good night ZIG !-- May U Dream of better days !-- 5 acres near Ocala ?Wouldn't be my 1st run in with a gator !-- Wait ?-- Alligators guarding a grow ?-- Hum ?-- I have to get someone to catch me some gators - I ain't doing it!-- They don't like to be caught !-- It's hard to shoot at one when U running from him too !-- Maybe I could just buy a few from a gator farm ?--


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

Umbra --How's that  Merlot weed coming ?-- No I didn't forget !-- I got your number Cuz ! -- Last I heard U had all those grapes in a box letting them get all friendly an such - 
So -- What gives ?- U got seed yet !-- Might be a grape burst of phenotypes -- It'll be there if U can find it but don't get tunnel vision about how it has to be !-- Some times something unexpected is the diamond in the dust !


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I will be popping some Mimosa seeds in a couple of weeks. If I get a male and female, I will let nature take its course and share the seeds with the club here. I found that it is pretty easy to ship seeds. I have a new found skill...


They're feminized seeds


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

Keef said:


> Umbra --How's that  Merlot weed coming ?-- No I didn't forget !-- I got your number Cuz ! -- Last I heard U had all those grapes in a box letting them get all friendly an such -
> So -- What gives ?- U got seed yet !-- Might be a grape burst of phenotypes -- It'll be there if U can find it but don't get tunnel vision about how it has to be !-- Some times something unexpected is the diamond in the dust !


Still growing them out. Takes a minute, you know.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2019)

umbra said:


> They're feminized seeds


Oh... I musta missed that. Good news/bad news...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2019)

Artizen Seeds site said Reg so I assumed they were not feminized...


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

Steely Dan ?-- How did I get here ?-- Anyway I might be a bit high !- Nothing but feminized seed ?-- Like OF said good news /bad news - Guess it just depends on your plans for it !
I got a few seed from Mimosa Fathered by Double Purple Dojo-- Purple Mimosa?-- Depends on how terp dominate that purple is ?--Might make something nice ?-- Potency is not a question--- I only need that one special girl ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2019)

Ad say regular seed  - U make some pollen we can do some long distance breeding ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

My mistake then


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2019)

I sent them an email asking for clarification. Either way, I feel I win. Kinda unusual for me lately...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2019)

Artizen seeds responded. The good news is the seeds are regs. The bad news is me. I randomly sent half the seeds off to a friend and I probably kept all the male seeds. I could bet on the only horse in a race and the poor nag would be dog food by the time the race started. If not, I will share the wealth...


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2019)

looked at the BP x GDP under loop and the trichomes are turning purple


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2019)

umbra said:


> looked at the BP x GDP under loop and the trichomes are turning purple


I had some purple trichs when I grew the Buckeye Purple a few years ago. Very cool.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 25, 2019)

Well I didn’t get’m in the dirt(er chips) cuz they were not all ready...maybe tomorrow...
Tonight I smoked a bit of Black D.O.G. A hybrid freebie I got some time back...This particular plant had a hard time. Kinda stunted and looking very needy...it was in the back of a very full and busy grow and was perhaps neglected cuz I couldn’t  see it very well crowded behind some other plants...anyway, the taste was not real pleasant maybe needs a bit more cure...usually a couple hits and I’m good, I was able to smoke a good bit of a joint to get a nice mild head buzz but without the spaciness...and a great relaxed body buzz(that’s what I’m talkin bout)...that’s nice, just sink back in me chair and enjoy that...


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2019)

It really is all about the high


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 26, 2019)

sure this is one of you guys /gals


----------



## zigggy (Feb 26, 2019)

good morning guys ,,,,got the day off after working 3 doubles in a row ,,,yes keef I keep thinking about OUR 5 acres ,,maybe we could call it passion farm's or something like that ,,we got time ,,I'm thinking 2 more years of ** ,,there was some thing on the news yesterday about fla going legal but for now its just talk ,,,,have a good day everyone


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

Why must I chase the cat ?-- Must be The dog in me ?-- Do the dog catcher !
Morning OFC !-- Had the Atomic Dog stuck in my head so I got it out !-- Still misty outside in the lows 60s ?--
Zig -- We got time !--  Texas congress is in session and they got 13 mmj bills in committee-- Anyway one of them make it out of committee and to a floor vote it'll pass !-- The struggle is not whether to do MMJ it's to get a dam bill to the floor -- Easiest would be to amend that mmj law that helps no one!-- They make that change ?-- It's on !--
When I went to get the mail I saw they were starting 2 new houses within earshot !-- They running out of empty lots quickly -- House prices should be about to sky rocket ?
The waiting is the hardest part !
This morning ya'll got me dreaming of purple hash !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey guys an gals. I am looking at the 2nd day of sunshine but its 27 degrees.  I'm doing brownies and a bowl with some strong black coffee.  Join me and lets do this thing!


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2019)

Cold and rain, hot cup of coffee and the knee brace, good to go


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 26, 2019)

Gitcha somma that CBD cream for that knee.  Dontcha know that miracle compound cures everything!


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

OK - Umbra let's do this thing ?-- Solve one problem at a time ?-- Where we gonna get 10,000 red Solo cups ?-- 20 rows of 50 clones each ?--We need to stack them on a rack ?--  I hate it when U do this to me !-- U got the mother plants ?-- Get your price !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 26, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
Something in the air today.
Feels like somethings about to hit the fan.  Maybe I just need a toke.


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

What up G ?-- How's the Aunt ?-- U having to bring in a nurse aid ?- Put a lock on the door to the basement grow ?
Something in the air ?-- Yep !-- More than can be seen ?-- There's some complicated currents in the strings of fate !- 
Not the crescendo but it builds ?-- Not a clue what's  coming but powerful change be coming from somewhere !


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

Umbra maybe U should consider breeding Mimosa to "V"  ?- What was it Golden Ticket x-BOC ?-- Mystery terp to mystery terp ?-- What U get is a mystery ? -- Something special would be there if U find it ?--maybe several somethings ?-- I know it's a heavy burden but a terp hunter got to smoke lots of weed !-- Just ain't no way around it !


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

One the things that got me wanting to do some breeding was something I heard about them sled dogs like ya'll got !-- If U ain't the lead dog the view  never changes !-- So I went my own way !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

A pic is worth a thousand words Rose !-- I feel ya !-- I couldn't do it !--I don't do that cold !-- I'm a sissy man !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 26, 2019)

I feel for ya Rose.  Nice to look at, no fun to shovel


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

I like looking at Snow on TV but not in real life !-- I like watching them slide down them Snow covered hills on water skis like they do !-- U remember the wide world of sports or whatever with that "Agony of Defeat" -- Where the skier hits everything possible on the way down ?--  I am convinced I could do that trick ! -- but --We will never know cause I won't be sliding down a snowy hill !-- On purpose !
Last time I did something dramatic like that it was because I got pushed !-- That **** ain't funny !-- I didn't even have time to say -- Here !-- Hold my beer and watch this !-- I think it is the law U supposed to say that before U do something stupid and break your body again ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm outta empty gel caps !-- I may have to make me some olive oil tincture ?-- Or coconut or butter ?-- Just a dose or 2 -- I need to make a supply run but it is still rainy mostly -- I Don't wanna go yet !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2019)

The sun is shining, bud is over at the mail box and the snow is up to his waist and he is 6 ' tall. The neighbors are snow blowing and I am having some chocolope and cocoa, it is just a chocolate kinda morning. Im feeling a  bit claustrophobic being in an igloo an all. My indoor plants are begging me to leave them alone and quit messing with them. I guess i better tend the house plants. We moved from alaska for a reason. sheesh.
Umbra, i hope you are better today with your knee.  
Thanks for listening.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2019)

Sorry Rose, that’s a lotta snow...Maybe you needed to move further south....
“hot town summer in the city, back of my neck gettin dirty and gritty”...


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

Keef's microwave olive oil tincture !
Barely cover the decarbed weed with olive oil-- Microwave to get it good and hot --Long as the oil is not smoking the THC would rather be in the oil that burn off -- trichomes dissolve quicker in warm oil vs. Cold -- I let it cool before straining it ---Strain out the big chunks -- I could put this oil on some more weed and do it again depends on the strength U want ?-- Maybe 3 doses there ?--So I'll take half of it ?-- Not a problem !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2019)

so the garage door was stuck to the garage floor when bud opened it. It is now a broken garage door. He wants me to help....it was 17 degrees last time i looked.. I think i may hide now.


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

U better get out there and help that man U mean woman U !-- U probably told him the garage door need to be opened anyway ?-- We got sun !-- and it's raining -- Sunshine gone but it was there I saw it ! - That tincture?-- Maybe making it 3 doses woulda worked ?-- It ain't too bad !-- I judge things by am I too high to drive ?-- I could drive !-- U may not want me driving ?-- I want the rain to stop -- I got some seafoam Fuel system stuff in the scooter- I need to start it and run some gas thru it -- It idles but chokes out when U give it gas -- Nephew is helping me with it !-- I need my scoot !-- It's light enough and got wide tires so goes good in the sand at the beach ! -- Spring coming I NEED To Ride!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2019)

I am not a mean woman and i didn't tell him to open it. He is fixing it now,i just had to pull the car out so the thing that fell on the car  could be put back up. That man saves me about a million  dollars a year on fixing  stuff.  Did i ever mention he is wonderful?


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

Yes Rose U have !-- I thought stuff like that only happened to me ?--He's a good man !
They getting ready the form for a new house slab down the street -- I think I need me one those bobcat frontloader things -- I got plenty fork truck experience I bet I could drive one ?-- They probably safer for someone like me than a fork lift ? --I did lay that fork truck over on it's side twice !- They ain't really built for cornering !-- I'm need me one those bobcats -- Got a roll cage and seat beats ?-- Fork truck didn't !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

U know when U making an extract comes that point U got to guess what a dose is and take it ?--I'm not real good at that --  I took too much -- again !-- U can't see me cause I'm in the spirit world !


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

They were taunting me the other day with thier paragliders the last nice day we had -- I might be old but when I get relocated I'd still like to fly again -- Wouldn't even consider it around here -- with the cartels and such -- They modify an ultralight aircraft by putting a drop basket underneath - They dart across the border and do a bombing run at the desired location without landing and then get back into Mexico for another run later ! -- I have no desire to fly for the cartel !-- Only way I could get a 2 seater would be as a trainer aircraft !-- An ultralight trainer shouldn't cost that much ?-I don't think U even need a license ?- I'm sure most of U guys would ride with me !


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2019)

Keef said:


> Umbra maybe U should consider breeding Mimosa to "V"  ?- What was it Golden Ticket x-BOC ?-- Mystery terp to mystery terp ?-- What U get is a mystery ? -- Something special would be there if U find it ?--maybe several somethings ?-- I know it's a heavy burden but a terp hunter got to smoke lots of weed !-- Just ain't no way around it !


Actually I have other things to breed mimosa to. But mystery terp of purple pineapple bomb x BoC is crazy. 
Have an emergency dental appointment in an hour. Molar sheered off at the gum line, oozing pus and very swollen. In crazy pain


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

Pound of shrimp thawed out -- A package of scampi sauce -- A package of pasta and a loaf of bread ?---Uncle Keef got a plan !-- Anything else  ?--Maybe some veggies ?--

Dam Cuz -- Get there now !-- I know about crazy mouth pain !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Yikes! Heal up fast umbra...


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

I use to help oral surgeons on full mouth extractions sometimes -- It can he brutal but there is no way to do bone and tooth work "gently" !-- I think some Norco be in your future !-- I spent most of a decade as a legal junkie but for acute short term pain like U have and gonna have for a few days U need a narcotic !
I don't want to get addicted again but for that kind of pain I'd take them for a short while !! -- I just can't be trusted to not become addicted if I have access to a constant supply !-- I know how it works !-- I can take them for a week to 10 days and I would only take them for bad pain like that --but then no more for long time ! --
Edit : -- For the rest of U the shrimp are in the pot and the noodles and garlic bread are in the microwave -- Help yourself I'm sit down and see what's in this pipe !-- I get some later !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 26, 2019)

Good Afternoon All... I like the experiments you all do... I may add them to my dark science experiments... Rose,I know about fixing stuff for the Mrs ... Ouch Umbra, not good... hope they fixed you right up


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi Earl,  How are you doing? 

Oh yuck Umbra, that is horrible. I hope you get some antibiotics too. 
Speaking of which i hope Stiggy is better.

Keef i am doing chicken soup, with lemon grass and thai red pepper and kaffir leaf and some noodles. Thai chicken noodle soup we will call it.


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

What up Earl !-- If U know the basics about extractions U can get there-- Trichomes dissolve in alcohol or oil --It's just a question of how much is a dose U gotta figure out !-- MMJ is where it's at !-- If they catch it in time we know the cancer cure !-- 60 grams of RSO in 60 days !-- If U want proof talk to the race car driver !-- Too high to remember his name right now !-- Drives the "F-U" Cancer car !-- I'm ashamed I can't remember his name right now -- Must be The weed ?-- I'm take some more of that olive oil but not yet !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 26, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Earl,  How are you doing?
> 
> Oh yuck Umbra, that is horrible. I hope you get some antibiotics too.
> Speaking of which i hope Stiggy is better.
> ...


doing well ...just watered all the plants...now I smell aromatic ...lol


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 26, 2019)

Keef said:


> What up Earl !-- If U know the basics about extractions U can get there-- Trichomes dissolve in alcohol or oil --It's just a question of how much is a dose U gotta figure out !-- MMJ is where it's at !-- If they catch it in time we know the cancer cure !-- 60 grams of RSO in 60 days !-- If U want proof talk to the race car driver !-- Too high to remember his name right now !-- Drives the "F-U" Cancer car !-- I'm ashamed I can't remember his name right now -- Must be The weed ?-- I'm take some more of that olive oil but not yet !


Hey  Keef... I make extractions and pain creams as needed...which reminds me to look for  some 151


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 26, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Earl,  How are you doing?
> 
> Oh yuck Umbra, that is horrible. I hope you get some antibiotics too.
> Speaking of which i hope Stiggy is better.
> ...


Thanks Rose
I just now am sticking my nose out sniffing the weather again


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 26, 2019)

Keef said:


> Yes Rose U have !-- I thought stuff like that only happened to me ?--He's a good man !
> They getting ready the form for a new house slab down the street -- I think I need me one those bobcat frontloader things -- I got plenty fork truck experience I bet I could drive one ?-- They probably safer for someone like me than a fork lift ? --I did lay that fork truck over on it's side twice !- They ain't really built for cornering !-- I'm need me one those bobcats -- Got a roll cage and seat beats ?-- Fork truck didn't !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

Here !-Hold my beer and watch this ?-- Wasn't me !-- I drove a yellow fork lift !-- And not in a warehouse but in and around welding and machine shops !- -Daddy built a 2 Bay shop from cinder blocks and a steel roof when I wasn't even a teenager yet best I can remember --My little brother and I were his beasts of burden -- One night not long after that a semi truck backed up and using the fork truck that came with it they unloaded - a milling machine-- A metal  lathe --MIG welder --Band Saw  and some grinders and other fabrication tools -- We kept the fork truck too !-- I ain't the smartest tool in the shed but looking back --my daddy didn't have the money to buy a fork lift much less a full machine shop ? --but there it was !---  Maybe I don't want to know how that all went down ?
I'm full !-- I don't like shrimp anymore !-- I ate too much !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2019)

Here’s my sucking day...my worthless nephew is somewhere working(I’ll give him that, he works) he has no place to stay as he’s worn his welcome with everyone...can’t stay at my place cuz it’s 55 and older(we already tried that) we’re trying to get his car smoged for him so we had to put on 50 miles to reset some sensors and get it smogged... it’s raining and we had a flat...the spare is flat too, no jack or lug wrench in the car....walked about 2 miles in the rain to get my jack and wrench...this damn car is so low you can’t get the jack under it....it’s got all his shit in it cuz he was kicked out of where he was...I feel bad for him cuz he has never had parents that taught how to live...so now we’re waitin for AAA...


----------



## thegloman (Feb 26, 2019)

Keef
Don't put that shrimp up yet!
I'm put my shoes on, grab 20ml of rso and a qt. of shine & be right there!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 26, 2019)

2RE
Hang in there bro.
You're a good man to help nephue even to he's messing up.
 Speaking from experiance, its the ones who are there for you during the darkest times who make the biggest impressions.
Blah.blah blah.  You're a good man.


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

Might better swing by and pick up RE ?-- I think he could use a nip of that shine bout now !--
Shrimp turned out great !- Only thing woulda made it better woulda been some crusty French bread -- I had to make do with oven toasted wheat bread with garlic and butter on it !-- I'm have to have a V8 or some tomato juice later -- I try to get my veggies I just don't always get it done !-- I'm still buzzing from that tincture so I better hold off on some more ?-- Pope's full !-- Got some NightShade - x- BBSL -- U know NS had a faint hint of pine ?-- I got seed to that '79 Christmas tree plant -- I'm have me a pine !-- Maybe I should breed it to this thang ? -- I gotta give respect to that BBSL male he did me right !
Took my nephew in after my brother died -- He took every jar of weed I had put up and stole my scooter !


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

Rose U gonna watch the news with me tomorrow ?-- Gonna take something big to knock that testimony out the headlines ?-- What U think it might be ?-- Things is getting strange like Gloman said this morning -- Something in the air tonight ? -- There I was bragging about getting an award for my brilliant troll work -turns out it was only the 1st of many middle fingers awards !--- Oh they don't like me much at all !


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2019)

Got AB and appointment to pull the roots out tomorrow. smoking as much weed as I possible can


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2019)

Ouch umbra that sucks, I only have 5 teeth on the bottom but I got a lower plate with the other 9... my mouth always hurt till I had that done...now no pain at all unless I get a grain of pepper or some such stuck under...old age can be helll...


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

Put some decarb in your belly if U can too !--- Truth is though this is a job for narcotics ! -- Nothing else will touch that kind of pain !-- Clove oil will help some on a cotton ball over the tooth but U won't have any clove oil -- They might have some in a pharmacy ? -- Mine are gone too RE !-- I got 6 implants across the bottom with a bar across them where my bottom plate clips on !-- Anyone can wear a top plate -- The bottom one is the tricky one !- The implants fixed that !
Some people got prosthetic legs and arms -- I got prosthetic teeth !-- Spent a lot of money trying to save my teeth but the gums were receding and the teeth becoming unstable !-- I didn't want to give them up but I haven't had a tooth ache since !-- I don't regret the dentures one bit !-- I can eat anything U can eat except maybe sticky stuff like taffy


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2019)

I have most of bottom teeth and they are savable. Top is a partial plate for all the crowns that failed and that's going to need some work. I have good dental insurance, so it will get addressed.


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

Umbra all I got for U is to send the son out to the craft stores and buy some dried poppy pods -- Junkie tea Cuz !-- bust the poppy pods open and remove the seed -- Boil or steep the rest of the plant in water to make a tea - U can even wash the seed -- It is nasty ashell but there will be enough narcotics in it to help if U have enough in a dozen pods or so !-- I don't recommend it !


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2019)

Keef said:


> I use to help oral surgeons on full mouth extractions sometimes -- It can he brutal but there is no way to do bone and tooth work "gently" !-- I think some Norco be in your future !-- I spent most of a decade as a legal junkie but for acute short term pain like U have and gonna have for a few days U need a narcotic !
> I don't want to get addicted again but for that kind of pain I'd take them for a short while !! -- I just can't be trusted to not become addicted if I have access to a constant supply !-- I know how it works !-- I can take them for a week to 10 days and I would only take them for bad pain like that --but then no more for long time ! --
> Edit : -- For the rest of U the shrimp are in the pot and the noodles and garlic bread are in the microwave -- Help yourself I'm sit down and see what's in this pipe !-- I get some later !


doing 190 amber extract directly on gum and keeping it as numb as possible


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 26, 2019)

My sympathies umbra.  I got WV teeth so I kinda feel what you going through.


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

What I found out that made me willing to give up the teeth I had left was a correlation-- Means 2 things have no connection but seem to happen together- Gum disease or bad teeth and heart valve disease -- U find one lots of times U find the other-- eventually !-- Scratched that off my list !
Heart valve replacement ?-- Lawd !-- don't make me think about that ?
30 something sutures with a needle on each end -just to sew the valve in -- alternating colored suture to keep them straight -- We used mostly pig valves --Hey !- I'm have to account for everyone of them needles !---Don't make me cut U !-- Charge the paddles and see if we got a live one !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2019)

My mouth never felt as good as after I got rid of those bad teeth...
Well, dry creek ain’t dry any longer...lotta flooding going on round here...nothin threatening my little place though, I’m on plenty high ground so we good...
Well AAA came and saved the day...just pumped that tire up enough to get a mile down the road to the tire shop...We didn’t accomplish our mission today but tomorrow is another day...now time to burn one...
got my sprouted seeds potted up though so we now just waiting for some green...


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

Glad U got that behind U !-- I got one those air pumps works off the battery in the trunk !-It's an upgrade for the can of fix-a-flat I used to roll with  - I am notorious for not keeping a spare in good shape --I forget -- Then have a flat and the spare is flat or low !- I'm old if I can get it somewhere with fix a flat or some air I'm good !-- We'll go from there ?
Let me have a hit off that ?-- I got a pipe -- somewhere ?
Probably hid out with my lighter somewhere?- I hate it when they do that ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

Gloman -- Beamer Bill's Balm ?-- They need the recipe posted for they bad knees and stuff !-- U still got it ?-- I don't -- I can't even find my pipe ?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2019)

Keef, the tv stuff starts at 7am my time. we can watch it together. Bud spent the afternoon fixing the garage door. I hope the car can come in tonight as a new storm warning for snow starts at 11pm thru 11am.   Good night all.
Oh nick i laughed at the WV teeth.  re, glad your day is over. you are a good guy.


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2019)

Today was a happening day in the news ! -- I found some poetic justice in Sergeant Bones Spurs finally in being in Vietnam wondering if the hammer was about to drop !-- Flashback to Apocalypse Now !-- Jim singing --This is the end !--
Never get off the boat !


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2019)

I predict Private Bone Spurs gets a Happy ending


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2019)

Umbra
There is a product called Benzodent made for denture pain. Its heavy in benzocain and in a very thick paste that Stays in place.  Way out classes oragel.
In the denture dept. Of grocery stores.   I feel for ya bro!

I did post that pain balm recipe a while back.  Ill try to post it again.

Yesterday I said I felt something in the air.  Well, I was spot on
I received a call from a former member here who I've been interested in.
She told me she is leaving Phx. to come here and start up a relationship with me.   Go figure!
Even an old crusty old fart like me still gets a chance at love. lol
I'm a little anxious over it but I guess it's now or never. I ain't getting any younger.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh yeah,
Good Morning Y'all!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2019)

Keef
That poppy pod tea works Great!
I grow high alkaloid Turkish blue somnifirum. 3 good pods steeped in lemon water does the trick.  Like 2 percocets.   Not so pleasent as to want more but effective.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2019)

Ok, I found the pain balm recipe again.


----------



## ness (Feb 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Having been feeling good.  My head will not stop being dizzy.  Maybe it's because I haven't been smoking in over a week.  I don't know what's going on.  It's scary.  Everyone have a good day.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 27, 2019)

good morning guys ,,,its official I have been fired from my job and I'm now unemployed ,,,not to worry ive got about six months salary in savings so we should be ok ,,,I finally got a day off after working 3 ,,16 hour shifts in a row ,,I was enjoying my day off when I got a call from my boss telling me that someone did not show up for work and I need to cover the shift ,,I told him ive work 3 doubles in a row and I'm not coming in ,,I was offered time and a half pay,,i still refused as I already have 50 hours in and I would all be time and a half anyway ,,,he offered double time ,,,I still refused ,,,at that point I was threatened with my job,,,if you don't come in your fired,,,i told him to stick the double time up his azz and I would have my lawyer contact them ,,,so after I finish with you guys I'm off the file for unemployment(been working 14 years and have never filed for unemployment  ,,ive been working since I was 16 and I'm now 30 ,,maybe ill collect unemployment and work off the books with one of my contracting buddys ,,maybe ill just be a lazy and take a few weeks off


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2019)

ness said:


> Good morning OFC.  Having been feeling good.  My head will not stop being dizzy.  Maybe it's because I haven't been smoking in over a week.  I don't know what's going on.  It's scary.  Everyone have a good day.


I feel ya ness. I have been dizzy and off balance for about 5 months. It sucks. Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good morning guys ,,,its official I have been fired from my job and I'm now unemployed ,,,not to worry ive got about six months salary in savings so we should be ok ,,,I finally got a day off after working 3 ,,16 hour shifts in a row ,,I was enjoying my day off when I got a call from my boss telling me that someone did not show up for work and I need to cover the shift ,,I told him ive work 3 doubles in a row and I'm not coming in ,,I was offered time and a half pay,,i still refused as I already have 50 hours in and I would all be time and a half anyway ,,,he offered double time ,,,I still refused ,,,at that point I was threatened with my job,,,if you don't come in your fired,,,i told him to stick the double time up his azz and I would have my lawyer contact them ,,,so after I finish with you guys I'm off the file for unemployment(been working 14 years and have never filed for unemployment  ,,ive been working since I was 16 and I'm now 30 ,,maybe ill collect unemployment and work off the books with one of my contracting buddys ,,maybe ill just be a lazy and take a few weeks off


I think I will probably be fired shortly myself. As stated above, I have been dizzy for about 5 months and have been out of work because of it. Been with the same company for 25 years. Doc told me yesterday that they may never figure out what is wrong with me. I am unsure what to do but I hope you make out ok with your employment. Be careful collecting and working off the books though. Both me and my wife have seen cars parked just up the street recently(we live on a dead end with very little traffic). I suspect investigators checking up on me for my short term disability...


----------



## zigggy (Feb 27, 2019)

OF8 have you been checked out for vertigo


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2019)

Good morning, Ness, maybe you should go to the doctor to make sure it isn't something serious. Vertigo sucks i had it last year forever. I am very sorry, please go to the doctor.
zigggy, glad your going to get a break. hugs to you.
Keef, where are you? I got up... lets watch this thing. OF, i hope you don't get fired but get disability.
gloman,  so happy for you!  That is awesome.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2019)

zigggy said:


> OF8 have you been checked out for vertigo


yes. ent, neurologist, mri's, eng, emg... nobody is finding anything that would cause the dizziness and whacked out balance(aside from some weird loss of vibratory sensation below the knees). they have re-found that my lower back is messed up. drs appt tomorrow about the lower back but i have lived with that for years. the dizzy is so bad i don't even enjoy cannabis lately. pretty frustrated...


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 27, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> yes. ent, neurologist, mri's, eng, emg... nobody is finding anything that would cause the dizziness and whacked out balance(aside from some weird loss of vibratory sensation below the knees). they have re-found that my lower back is messed up. drs appt tomorrow about the lower back but i have lived with that for years. the dizzy is so bad i don't even enjoy cannabis lately. pretty frustrated...


Hey OF8 not good news just a putting out there have they checked for ear crystals  I was dizzy every day went to all sorts of doctors and had heaps tests they couldn't find anything , almost felt like they thought I was making it up , then they found the liquid in one of my ears that control your balance   had crystals in it , gave me some pills and exercise I had to do and cleared up 
hope it all goes well for you cheers


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Hey OF8 not good news just a putting out there have they checked for ear crystals  I was dizzy every day went to all sorts of doctors and had heaps tests they couldn't find anything , almost felt like they thought I was making it up , then they found the liquid in one of my ears that control your balance   had crystals in it , gave me some pills and exercise I had to do and cleared up
> hope it all goes well for you cheers


thanks qb. supposedly the eng test will find that issue. i can relate to the feeling that my docs and the disability people are thinking i am making it up or that it is all in my head. seeing an otoneurologist but that is not until april. healthcare here in america is challenging to say the least...


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

Morning OFC
Hard night - Face locked up finally went back to bed -- Just getting back up to try again -- Got my heat pack on it -- I'll catch up later !-- Feeling kinda like a pissed off cyclops -- Not mad about anything just in a bad mood from hurting !
Sorry Rose I'll have to catch the highlights !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 27, 2019)

Good morning ofc


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

This crazy weather is killing me -- I need some quite time to heal between bouts -- Ain't getting it -- Just about well and get hit again !-- Wearing me down !
Don't mean to belly ache I know others got they own demons -- I'll get back up -- It's what I do !- Maybe not today ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

Nephew wanted to know if he was doing something wrong in my aero boxes -- He said the roots seem to be growing faster than the top -- Should he do anything different ?
I said keep doing what U doing !--


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2019)

Baby BB King


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

Umbra bred a good one in B.B. !-- That one's daddy was "Trips" he was my first trifoliate - An f-1 BB male --He came out the ground making 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 !-- 
I haven't seen that in any of his offspring !-- I'll be interested to see what kind of blueberry U got Gloman !
Making me some more tincture-- I forgot I got some Frank's Gift but it's not decarbed -- How does it smoke ?- I still got half a pipe but I might smoke some FG and take high THC orally .


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2019)

Keef
That FG has a respectable amount of thc also.
I liked smoking it till my lungs gave up.  Tasted ok.  Not special but good.
Makes good rso too.


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 27, 2019)

Good morning you awesome people.

So many new strains out there I don't know what to grow this Spring. LOL

I used to just mainly grow Sour Diesel or Blue Dream.  I am getting old and I want to try growing other strains.   I was super happy with my Blackberry Fire grow last year and I am excited to grow another strain this year.  I just don't know what  to grow yet.   lol

Many years ago I would sometimes get clones from a street dealer.  I would spray the hell out of those clones and keep them isolated from my grow area until I was sure they were mite free.  They were pretty crappy looking clones.  He usually sold clones instead of Bud because they were a fast turn to make money.  He said he made more selling clones than bud.  I always wondered about that.  I remember buying Blueberry from him mostly. When I got my medical card I lost touch with him.  I have a wide variety of clones to choose from now that it is legal here.  It is hard for an old school grower like me to wrap my mind around all of the strains available for me to grow now.  Sigh..

Have a great day Friends!


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

I gotta get more high CBD in my diet -- I think my sweet spot is 3 to 5 THC to 1 CBD -- Not sure how I'm get it consistently but I'm working on it -Only measuring device I got is me !--- The plan is make medicine that helps me then I can find out what the numbers say it is ? --
Rose I had every intention of watching that testimony but when I did turn it on Jim Jordan was talking --made me throw something at the TV !-- I don't want to break my TV and I can't listen to him so I shut it off !--  I'll catch the highlights latter !
Since the gilded one is in Vietnam I wanted to make a dedication to him -- The Ride of the Valkyries scene from Apocalypse Now ! -Air Calvary ---Death from Above !


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

I might live ?-- This worked so let me write it down ?-- 4 tablespoons of powdered decarbed weed -and 6 tablespoon of olive oil - Don't have to be your best weed -- Good trim ( means not many fan leaves )-- fluffy  larf bud and such  -works fine - I make a mud of the oil and decarb -- Put it in the microwave wave 30 seconds at a time stirring in between - for about a minute -- I then dumped it in my wire basket to drain after it cools some -- Hard to get all that oil back so I save that oily weed for later -- I can wash the rest of the olive oil from the weed with ever clear-- Evaporate the alcohol and get the rest of my oil back !-- Weed be precious in prohibition states we ain't wasting nothing !
A table spoon of that olive oil tincture almost put me in orbit yesterday so I did 2 teaspoons while ago -
U people up in Snow country ?-- I don't want to tell U it's 78 and sunny at the beach -- but I gotta !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 27, 2019)

I am happy so far with these Colorado cookies.  They are 17 days old.


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

U can't keep a good man down !-- Work it Nick !-- I know U been upgrading the grow room after getting popped -- Seems like the logical thing ?-- U ain't supposed to be growing so might as well work on making a better grow room ?-- It's what we do !-- I'm not growing either but NL-x BBSL and WI -x- BBSL are about 2 weeks behind your cookies that U ain't growing ? -- They just fixing to kick it !-- He started about a dozen of each -- I don't blame him U see all those 34 grow spots in my boxes and have an urge to put something in them !-- After sexing and a couple clones these might have to go on a boat ride this spring ?
The babies are  in well water so we dropped the Cal /Mag I used for RO water -- He seems to be working the system just fine !
Next is long distance sexing and cloning ? -- He has some experience outside but I got his back with this inside water pharming stuff !--I sent another box system and a couple more LEDS back home with him


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

He says he got too many already but I got one more indica hammer I want him to start -- That one Ness grew for me -- SR91-- x-- ( MZR-X-BBSL)-- The 3 Amigos ?-- Gun Slingers from down Texas way !-- They have to earn a name !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 27, 2019)

Yup, I got everything but co2 with this one and it is all automatic


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

Boo-ya !- Nothing but net !


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

Nick --Get U a couple 5 gallon buckets like I ferment in and install a Hill Billy CO2 generator in your grow room ?-- I don't know how much it helps but fermenting produces CO2 and more is better up to a point ? --The plants are taking it out the air and U adding it to the air fermenting ?-Can't be a bad thing ?-- One them there symbiotic relationships ?-- A win-win for a pharmer ?-- We forbidden to talk about other stuff that might like a grow room environment ! -- Call me Sgt. Schultz !-- I know nothing ! -- I got a head Injury U know ?-- U can't believe anything I say - Just ask me and I'll tell that's true !


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

Instead of a straight line of seed to harvest I got a different way of seeing it -- I use my nute water to grow weed -- When I change the res. I use the used nute water to grow something like blue berries within pumping distance of the grow -- I bring the blueberries grown from used nute water back into the grow where I suck some more out my cost and increase the yield and  profit margin by fermenting them and adding the CO2 they produce back to the plants to increase yield? ---If I'm doing any extractions I can make sugar liquor and cook it off ?-- Or I can gift the wine after all the cost to me will be nominal ?- Am I missing anything ?


----------



## ness (Feb 27, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I am happy so far with these Colorado cookies.  They are 17 days old. View attachment 252036


Nice Nick.  I can't wait until I can get started.  Green mojo to you.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2019)

Only thing you missing bro is a still.
Distill off the sugar liqueur for extraction alcohol.


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

I knows some people knows a little about such things !--
I was thinking that an animal breaths in O2 and out CO2
--So maybe a couple CKN or rabbit over in the corner of the grow might also add more CO2 -- Adding eggs for breakfast and the occasional CKN dinner to what comes out the grow room ?


----------



## ness (Feb 27, 2019)

lol, Keef rabbits, CKN.  I try rabbit one Xmas, it was good.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi guys. snowed all day and all last night. Only 100% chance of snow tomorrow. I will go away until i can come back and not say the s word. bye


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

Ness back when I was young I got a buck and 3 female rabbits -- Wasn't long before we put 50 rabbits in the freezer -- I gave the rabbits and hutch to the next  sucker !


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

Rose the pressure in my face been easing up so I'm feeling better -- I hope it all melts soon -- U scare me when U get Snow bound !--


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 27, 2019)

Keef said:


> Ness back when I was young I got a buck and 3 female rabbits -- Wasn't long before we put 50 rabbits in the freezer -- I gave the rabbits and hutch to the next  sucker !


I could make a joke about this LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 27, 2019)

I think Zigggy needs to talk to a good lawyer  about her getting fired
That was not right, No way.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 27, 2019)

Just the forced overtime with threats of being fired
That guy needs a beat down.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys. snowed all day and all last night. Only 100% chance of snow tomorrow. I will go away until i can come back and not say the s word. bye


Reminds me of this old ‘diary’. Didn’t clean it up of curse words so forgive my French...

*December 8 - 6:00 PM*
It started to snow.
The first snow of the season and the wife and I took our cocktails and sat  for hours by the window watching the huge soft flakes drift down from heaven.
It looked like a Grandma Moses Print.
So romantic we felt like newlyweds again.
I love snow!

*December 9*
We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow covering every inch of the landscape.
What a fantastic sight!
Can there be a lovelier place in the whole world?
Moving here was the best idea I've ever had!
Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a boy again.
I did both our driveway and the sidewalks.
This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to shovel again.
What a perfect life!

*December 12*
The sun has melted all our lovely snow.
Such a disappointment!
My neighbor tells me not to worry- we'll definitely have a white Christmas.
No snow on Christmas would be awful!
Bob says we'll have so much snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see snow again
I don't think that's possible.
Bob is such a nice man, I'm glad he's our neighbor.

*December 14*
Snow, lovely snow! 8 inches last night.
The temperature dropped to -20.
The cold makes everything sparkle so.
The wind took my breath away, but I warmed up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks.
This is the life!
The snowplow came back this afternoon and buried everything again.
I didn't realize I would have to do quite this much shoveling, but I'll certainly get back in shape this way.
I wish l wouldn't huff and puff so.
*
December 15*
20 inches forecast.
Sold my van and bought a 4x4 Blazer.
Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2 extra shovels.
Stocked the freezer.
The wife wants a wood stove in case the electricity goes out.
I think that's silly.
We aren't in Alaska, after all.

*December 16*
Ice storm this morning.
Fell on my ass on the ice in the driveway putting down salt.
Hurt like hell.
The wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very cruel.

*December 17*
Still way below freezing.
Roads are too icy to go anywhere.
Electricity was off for 5 hours.
I had to pile the blankets on to stay warm.
Nothing to do but stare at the wife and try not to irritate her.
Guess I should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to her.
God I hate it when she's right.
I can't believe I'm freezing to death in my own living room.

*December 20*
Electricity's back on, but had another 14 inches of the damn stuff last night.
More shoveling!
Took all day.
The damn snowplow came by twice.
Tried to find a neighbor kid to shovel, but they said they're too busy playing hockey.
I think they're lying.
Called the only hardware store around to see about buying a snow blower and they're out.
Might have another shipment in March.
I think they're lying.
Bob says I have to shovel or the city will have it done and bill me.
I think he's lying.
*
December 22*
Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more inches of the white   shit fell today, and it's so cold, it probably won't melt till August.
Took me 45 minutes to get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I had to piss.
By the time I got undressed, pissed and dressed again. I was too tired to shovel.
Tried to hire Bob who has a plow on his truck for the rest of the winter, but he says he's too busy.  I think the ******* is lying.

*December 23*
Only 2 inches of snow today 
And it warmed up to 0.
The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house this morning.
What is she, nuts?!!
Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago?
She says she did but I think she's lying.

*December 24*
6 inches - Snow packed so hard by snowplow, l broke the shovel.
Thought I was having a heart attack.
If I ever catch the son of a ***** who drives that snow plow, I'll drag him through the snow by his balls and beat him to death with my broken shovel.
I know he hides around the corner and waits for me to finish shoveling and then he comes down the street at a 100 miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just been!
Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas carols with her and open our presents, but I was too busy watching for the damn snowplow.

*December 25*
Merry freaking Christmas!
20 more inches of the damn slop tonight -Snowed in.
The idea of shoveling makes my blood boil.
God, I hate the snow!
Then the snowplow driver came by asking for a donation and I hit him over the head with my shovel.
The wife says I have a bad attitude.
I think she's an idiot.
If I have to watch "It's A Wonderful Life" one more time, I'm going to stuff her into the microwave.

*December 26*
Still snowed in.
Why the hell did I ever move here?
It was all HER idea.
She's really getting on my nerves.

*December 27*
Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze; plumber came after 14 hours of waiting for him, he only charged me $1,400 to replace all my pipes.

*December 28*
Warmed up to above -20.
Still snowed in.
The ***** is driving me crazy!!!

*December 29*
10 more inches.
Bob says I have to shovel the roof or it could cave in.
That's the silliest thing I ever heard.   How dumb does he think I am?

*December 30*
Roof caved in.
I beat up the snow plow driver, and now he is suing me for a million dollars, not only the beating I gave him, but also for trying to shove the broken snow shovel up his ass.
The wife went home to her mother.
Nine more inches predicted.

*December 31*
I set fire to what's left of the house.
No more shoveling.

*January 8*
Feel so good.
I just love those little white pills they keep giving me.
Why am I tied to the bed?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2019)

Rose
I'm so sorry about your snow.  Its not funny after a while huh?
All our snow is gone now but its still cold and more is on the way this weekend.   I MISS Az. weather!


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

See ?-- Snow is da devil !-- That was great OF !-- I think I might resemble that guys !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2019)

Perfect.....forwarding to Bud, in the other room. ha Oh man, this is long and deep and did i mention long ass snow.


----------



## ness (Feb 27, 2019)

Rose, I was just thinking of you and Bud with all that snow up there.  That's just to much snow.  Going to be watching Surviver tonight.  I enjoy that show.  Keef, OFC have a pleasant evening.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2019)

OF8
That is the funniest story I've heard since I was so dumb as to move here.  I never minded snow when I lived in Phx. lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2019)

I lived in Rochrster NY growing up. They average 110” of snow a year. First time I saw that diary, I laughed and laughed. It is so spot on...


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

Left over shrimp scampi and noodles -- I get by !-- Might have been better left over than fresh?-- but it was Dam good fresh!-- 
It hit 78 with sun today  but I didn't get much done need to let my face heal some-- The weather has fogged back up and I think we got more rain coming -- These ducks and geese are getting ready to head north ya'll better get that Snow to melt soon !


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2019)

A friend of mine went to Forestry College in Paul Smith, NY. Its near Saranac Lake and Lake Placid. I stayed with him for the 1980 Olympics. They get over 200 inches of snow. The school was so crowded that my friend lived in a converted Tuberculosis Hospital that they made a part of the dorm. They had oil dip stick heaters for your car in the school parking lot, lol. When I go back to my friends dorm after drinking all night, I found a few folks too drunk to make it home, so they passed out in a snow bank with their feet pointing in the air in case a snow plow came by they could find them


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2019)

That lake effect snow is insane. 2 years ago a friend of mine near Buffalo got 7 feet of snow on a 2 day period. My family in Rochester (40 miles away) got 6 inches...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2019)

My green crack smells like vanilla. First grow that the fan leaves are yellowing. I attribute that to the EM aiding in nutrient uptake(and depletion in the soil). Thanks @umbra...


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

Love me some EM1 !-Vanilla weed ?--Got to have me some !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2019)

Keef said:


> Love me some EM1 !-Vanilla weed ?--Got to have me some !


It is my last grow of this green crack. I didn’t clone it because I got lazy. The vanilla smell is surprising...


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2019)

DJ Short had a strain called Vanilluna. Indica vanilla


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

Dam that got'm riled up !-
-( When they finish with AMI and Pecker they'll be coming for U-- Hannity-- and Fox news !)-
-I should get an award for that one ?---- They might have to do a special bout heathen trolls like me ?-- I should be ashamed -- but I'm not !--
Should I take 3 days off for that ?--I got no problem with it--I probably deserve it - I will if U want ?-- That was a G rated version of what I been doing !-- Shouldn't offend no body I wasn't trying to start no **** here !- Just telling U what I did !


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

I want some vanilla weed !-- If Texas goes medical I'm be hustling up seed to the biggest- baddest -nastiest -mind tripping -- seeing colored streamers --kinda sativa I can lay hands on ! - So U say I can have 6 plants ?--OK !--I'd need some help hauling them outside in the spring they be so big -- Then grow them up until November --  I may be a water pharmer but that don't mean I can't grow in some dirt !-- I knows these people --That knows about such stuff ! --I need to do some sativa seed hunting see what might wet my whistle ? --It won't be this spring !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2019)

This green crack is very sativa

https://blimburnseeds.com/green-crack


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2019)

Keef
Oh boy, you dig a big deep hole and fill it in with good live soil you could grow some sativa Monsters in your climate all the way to finish!
You already got monsters in them bbsl crosses and no kidding, this BB King is a wild fillie and she don't like to be tied down.


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for the link Cuz !-- I had been thinking about a Thai or some kind of Central American Columbian thing - Can U still get some red hair or gold something ?-- or maybe Bruce Banner #3 ?-- I don't know the sativas so well !


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

That BB is a blueberry monster ain't it ? She do have the genes to grow huge but that's not at the expense of potency !-- and -- Yep-- I got some giant indicas -- It would take a mad man to breed that giant blueberry to a giant indica hash plant -I just  happen to know such a madman !
But blueberry ?-- I couldn't decide which of Umbra's 2 blueberries I liked the best -- GDP-x- BPU shouldn't have been blueberry but it was a fine one -- So I bred it to B.B. King -- Now I'm sitting there on that sack of seed !-- Pretty sure it'll be blueberry ?
Dam coyotes hunting tonight right here in the hood tonight !- It ain't me I had nothing to do with it this time !


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2019)

Dig a bigass hole ?-- Did I just hear justification for a bobcat front loader ?-- Cause U know I been wanting one ? -'We know I ain't digging no bigass hole with a shovel right?-- Ain't  happening !- I might need me 6 big holes ?-- Oh yeah I'm need a bobcat !-- Can we make it dance and pop wheelies Other Keef ?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 27, 2019)

Keef,  I got some Fruity Thai seeds that have red hairs, and blue hairs, and gold hairs.  Won't make you see streamers but I bet ya won't get on that scooter.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 28, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys. snowed all day and all last night. Only 100% chance of snow tomorrow. I will go away until i can come back and not say the s word. bye


Tomorrow is mine and my wife’s anniversary, we were going to take the snow train to Reno but it got snowed out...too much snow on the summit...They are saying we should be able to go on Sunday so we’ll give that a try...

In the summertime when the weather is hot
You can stretch right up and touch the sky
When the weather's fine
You got women, you got women on your mind
Have a drink, have a drive
Go out and see what you can find


----------



## thegloman (Feb 28, 2019)

Happy Anniversary tomorrow 2RE!
Train ride sounds cool!


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 28, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Perfect.....forwarding to Bud, in the other room. ha Oh man, this is long and deep and did i mention long *** snow.


Never seen snow , on the bucket list , sounds like I haven't missed much


----------



## thegloman (Feb 28, 2019)

Crocket
All you've missed is life in a snow cone without any flavoring.  Can't walk in it, can't drive in it, can't eat it and it'll kill you stay out in it too long.
Snow.........how pretty.   lol


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 28, 2019)

We have now entered our 8th week without rain and over 30deg cel a lot of that over 40 so right now snow sounds great LOL


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

Morning OFC !
Foggy and warm at the beach maybe high 60s !
I'm have to get a thermometer out and learn to C from F with Crockett and Bud light around !-- Sounds like Texas weather Cuz !-- Summertime in South Texas we hover around 100 F daily sometimes hotter - That would be close to 50 C ?-- So I know hot too !- Stay away from Snow !-- It's coldhell !-- Always cold and can't seem to warm up -- That's not for me !-- I haven't even turned my heat on this year!-- Couple times I turned the stove on for awhile to warm it up some but that's about it !
So we burning ya'll ?-- Wake and Bake !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 28, 2019)

32 here in the mountain state.  That's 0c for you,  keef.  Morning folks.


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Here in the Central Valley of CA, we normally go 9 months with no rain, then it rains 5 or 6 days a week for 3 months. In winter 0 C is common at night, and in summer 50 C + at least 75 days during the summer.


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2019)

Didn't get any sleep last 2 nights. Sucking on ice chips and spitting out blood still.


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

They trying to get the infection on the run before they cut U Umbra !-- Sucks to be U right now !- I know from personal experience -- Did yesterday last about 20 years ?-- Time stops and ain't nothing but the pain --Sarge told me once
-- If U find yourself walking thruhell ?-- Keep walking !
I think it's wrong they didn't give U some Norco or at least some vicodin with those antibiotics !


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

I never have a plan for my morning music -- Started with CSN -- Dark Star -- Then took a left !-- Lizzy Hale of Halestorm can do no wrong in my book !-- Dorothy be around -- Ain't no church in the wild !-- See where it goes from there ?-- I might B-real today and get some stuff done unless my face locks up again ?-- Right Now ?-- I got unfinished business with this pipe !- That tincture kicks in faster than caps !-- I took more than I needed again !-- I'm bad !-- --I do what I want !-- U ain't the boss of me !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## thegloman (Feb 28, 2019)

Getting a script for pain meds these days is next to impossible.
Gov is making junkies out of ppl who Have to get relief from street dealers.   Heroin is cheep and EVERYWHERE.


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Happy Anniversary 2Red!  

 Keef: That sounds like some good morning music.  Dorothy "jam in the van" could get my morning moving.  he he  Great song. 
I love Halestprm as well.  With my coffee, a bowl and some music I am rockin this morning.  

Have a GREAT day everyone.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Getting a script for pain meds these days is next to impossible.
> Gov is making junkies out of ppl who Have to get relief from street dealers.   Heroin is cheep and EVERYWHERE.


Morning
Sorry to hear Umbra
I had my front teeth done a yr ago , no pain pills

It really sucks for people in real pain now, I could not even get a hydro/cough syrup for my wife
Lucky I was so bad the Doc gave me One bottle and no refills
My ribs still felt like they were broken from non stop coughing.


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

Hang in there STIGGY !-- Get well soon !--I'm stutter stepping my way to better !-- A good day then a bad one then better again !- Scares me !--
Burnin1 -- After Midnight !-- I'm like a professional at getting high and listening to my jams !
I remember back in the days some cute little nurses used to let me go shopping in the docs samples closet !-- Once I found a nice sized bottle of morphine suspension concentrate for mixing cough syrups or some such !-- It hitched a ride home with me ! -- They should never ever let someone like me anywhere near a pharmacy or hospital !-- The Anesthesia
Dept. at this one hospital used to make a list to order from the pharmacy !-- The list to the pharmacy sometimes had some other stuff added to it by the time I got there ! -- They got what they ordered !( and so did I )


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> Hang in there STIGGY !-- Get well soon !--I'm stutter stepping my way to better !-- A good day then a bad one then better again !- Scares me !--
> Burnin1 -- After Midnight !-- I'm like a professional at getting high and listening to my jams !
> I remember back in the days some cute little nurses used to let me go shopping in the docs samples closet !-- Once I found a nice sized bottle of morphine suspension concentrate for mixing cough syrups or some such !-- It hitched a ride home with me ! -- They should never ever let someone like me anywhere near a pharmacy or hospital !-- The Anesthesia
> Dept. at this one hospital used to make a list to order from the pharmacy !-- The list to the pharmacy sometimes had some other stuff added to it by the time I got there ! -- They got what they ordered !( and so did I )


Keef
How long has this cold-flu been with you?
I can not seem to get it out of my throat right at cough center.
Feel better


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

STIGGY the worst of the flu seems over I'm just fight inflamation in my face which is probably the last of the flu !
I'm breathing OK and not coughing much !- I feel U on the sore ribs !- I don't have a clue how many days it lasted !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> STIGGY the worst of the flu seems over I'm just fight inflation in my face which is probably the last of the flu !
> I'm breathing OK and not coughing much !- I feel U on the sore ribs !- I don't have a clue how many days it lasted !


Too Many I am sure
Thanks Brother


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

When we used to get finished with emergency surgery in the middle of the night at this one hospital -- The nurse and I used to sit down next to the Anesthesia machine -- turn on the Nitrous Oxide and pass the mask for awhile !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> We used to get finished with some emergency surgery in the middle of the night at this one hospital the nurse and I used to sit down next to the Anesthesia machine -- turn on the Nitrous Oxide and pass the mask for awhile !


I knew a dentist who would have a NOX party on Friday night and report that kids broke into te back Nitrous shed Monday, he did it one too many times
The Cops were not as dumb as he thought.
He was the kind of Dentist you would not want an enemy going too


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

U see some crazy **** working in a hospital -- I know crazy is distributed evenly thru the population but they seems to be a higher than normal concentration in the medical field -- I don't know the numbers anymore but used to be that 50% of Anesthesia people would be treated for drug abuse at one time or more in thier career!-- I was good at spotting thier moves too !-- U got an empty bottle of normal saline and U giving fentanyl  - The fentanyl bottle is emptying and the normal saline bottle be getting full ?-- I know what U doing !-- Fool !


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

Half the "Just say No" crowd at the hospital didn't know they weed came from me ?-- No one knew they smoked !
I didn't sell weed --I supplied they dealer !

Edit : --The Pretty Reckless -- Heaven Knows !-- yeah we b jamming

Edit again :-- Once shortly after a pot luck lunch at the hospital they had where they wiped out my bread pudding with bourbon sauce -- They announced that they would be doing random urine drug screens !-- So I announced that if U had the bread pudding U might want to avoid those drug screens !-- The bread pudding was clean but they didn't need to know that !-- We didn't have any drug screens for long time -- I don't even remember having any there at all ?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 28, 2019)

Ugh
Laundry Matt's suck.
Drive 5mi into town to wash out their washers then pay to use them and drive back. Being on well water does have its drawbacks.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 28, 2019)

Check out the leaves on this Oregon Lemons baby.

I'm thinking its leaning towards the indica side. lol


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2019)

Rosebud is 67 years old today with 30 inches of snow.


----------



## ness (Feb 28, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Check out the leaves on this Oregon Lemons baby.
> 
> I'm thinking its leaning towards the indica side. lol


What a cutie gloman.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Rosebud is 67 years old today with 30 inches of snow.






ROSEBUD
​


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 28, 2019)

Happy birthday Rose!


----------



## ness (Feb 28, 2019)

Rosebud happy Birthday.  Hope you get your BD wishes.


----------



## ness (Feb 28, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> ROSEBUD
> ​


lol Stiggy, I can see Rose enjoy your BD card.


----------



## ness (Feb 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Got up 10 am. Haven't slept the morning away in a long time.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)

ness said:


> lol Stiggy, I can see Rose enjoy your BD card.


I bet she is smiling, I am sure of it


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)

feeling silly again


----------



## ness (Feb 28, 2019)

Rose what would you do if you were born on Feb 29th.  Leap year.  Did you make any snow men yet?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)

Later The Monster is begging to go


----------



## ness (Feb 28, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> feeling silly again


OK Stiggy, I can see Keef doing that.  LOL


----------



## ness (Feb 28, 2019)

more coffee.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 28, 2019)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROSE!!!!!!

If youre far enuff from the city pollution you can make snow cones with a little grape juice concentrate.   Yum!


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

Happy B day Rose !-- Sucks about the snow !-- This too shall pass -- 60s and foggy with more light rain off and on at the beach -- I haven't been trolling this morning !-( He lying !)- Mighta been prime time for it but U know I ain't like that ?
(Liar-liar pants on fire !-- He was smoking them like a cheap cigar !)
Gloman --I never eat yellow Snow cones !


----------



## ness (Feb 28, 2019)

I'll be getting a new phone soon.  Then I will be able to take picture of my grow.  No, pictures, no fun.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2019)

ness said:


> Rose what would you do if you were born on Feb 29th.  Leap year.  Did you make any snow men yet?



Ness, my mom chose to have labor induced so i would have a birthday every year.  I wouldn't have done that. She was the sweetest. 
Thank you for your wishes guys.   Keef, do ya love elijah?  I do.


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

Gloman-- Black Berry Snow Lotus  been all up on that wide leafed thing -- No ! --It was Squish -x- Oregon Lemon but it was a fat leafed thing like that ! -- It has mystery terps !-- I couldn't identify them but one thing was clear --It was Stanky !
Rose I am trying to be good - (He not very good at it !)--


----------



## ness (Feb 28, 2019)

My daughter refused to have her son to be on April 1st, she waited until the 2nd.  And, then she refused to have her 1st born until the day after Halloween.


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

Hello -- Is there anybody in there --- Just nod if U can hear me -----
U can't go wrong with some Pink Floyd
It's that tincture U know ?-- Mess with me I take some more !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 28, 2019)

Happy birthday Rose...Our anniversary is actually on feb29, so we do it on the last day of February...We get an actual 29 next year...
Keep on rockin keef...


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

It's what I do RE !-- Hey mane -- U think they could build me an ultra light airplane looked like a huge bird of prey ?-- I could have some good times with that ! -- Don't laugh -I used to shape steel to my will and an ultra light is just a metal frame with a fabric skin !-- With a prop turning Rotax snowmobile engine strapped to it !-- U got to understand how the controls work but diving out the sky in what looks like a gaint Thunderbird is buildable ? --I would need some sound effects ?--Wanna see my drawings ?--  Probably cost about 5 grand to build - U don't want to be registering something like that --Give some people a religious experience I would ?-- I can see it now --The return of the legend of the Thunderbird ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

That might sound crazy but back when they were testing the 1st planes with jet engines -- U don't want people who will talk so they had a test !-- A test pilot dressed in a gorilla suit smoking a cigar --wearing a top hat would buzz him up close when he was out on a flight -- Anyone reported seeing an airplane with no propeller driven by a cigar smoking gorilla -- in a top hat was so out of that program !
The secret was safe !- Who was gonna believe that crazy talk ?-- He got mental problems !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 28, 2019)

Got green in 4 of the 5 potted plants, the last was a freebie that was slow to crack so there is still hope...


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> It's what I do RE !-- Hey mane -- U think they could build me an ultra light airplane looked like a huge bird of prey ?-- I could have some good times with that ! -- Don't laugh -I used to shape steel to my will and an ultra light is just a metal frame with a fabric skin !-- With a prop turning Rotax snowmobile engine strapped to it !-- U got to understand how the controls work but diving out the sky in what looks like a gaint Thunderbird is buildable ? --I would need some sound effects ?--Wanna see my drawings ?--  Probably cost about 5 grand to build - U don't want to be registering something like that --Give some people a religious experience I would ?-- I can see it now --The return of the legend of the Thunderbird ?


I fly rc planes, big ones.  Point is, I used to practice at this country runway that was used and maintained by n ultralight club.  I helped a couple of members build an ultralight from the same kit as the one used in the movie fly away home.  That would be just up your alley keef.  I would love to fly but I'm nuts. Look up chip hyde on youtube and you can watch my kind of flying.  I'm not chip but I have flown with him several times. I'm absolutely sure I'd kill myself in an ultralight and I can't afford an ultimate.


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

Nick --That's about the ultralight I had in mind ! -- I never have flown one but if I could crank it -I'd take it for a spin -Even today !-- If the wind wasn't bad !- Wind mess with U !
Take offs are optional -- Landings are mandatory ! -- One day that instructor got out that Hughes 300 Trainer helicopter and said if U gonna fly like that you're flying alone -- Call the tower and tell them U going solo !-- U ain't ever gonna feel more alive than that flight ! --Up to a hover and 3 times around with a touch and go each time !-- Mess up and U can die !-- Nobody can save U !-- It's all U !--I'm sure it wasn't pretty but I got my solo wings ! -
Flying something that would coast a little would be nice!--Helicopter don't coast !-- Emergency Auto rotation landing in a helicopter--- U gotta fall like a rock if U want to live !-- Something that would coast awhile would be up town !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 28, 2019)

I used to dream about flying, not any more though, I know it hurts bad enough hitting the ground from a frikkin motorcycle...prolly not good to hit the ground from the sky...


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

I bet most every pilot has had a bike and most still got one !
Leaning on the ride is part of flying --U don't think about it - It just happens --all U missing is up and down and leave the road behind ! --They still taught Nap of the earth flying back then -- Flying below tree top level !--  Flying 100 mph 3 feet off the ground with no wheels make U know U still alive ?


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 28, 2019)

Morning OFC-Late happy BDay Rose- always a day behind here down under-
My wife has asked me to make her some caps for pain  , Stiggy mentioned on an earlier post about adding Lecithin to help the body digest , does anybody have   some more info on adding the Lecithin eg what type , when to add, how to add, how much to add , yada yada
Have a great day
cheers


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

Crockett-- What up Cuz !-- Who really knows what time it is anyway !-- Others may have a different take on it but I didn't see a difference between using oil or lechithin-- If U want to see if it helps make up a couple dose of this tincture I been using cause I ran out of empty caps !-- I usually decarb the weed -- New heat and time ?-- I been using 275 for 45 minutes --Turns the THCA into THC so it can he obsorbed in the gut !-- I put 4 tablespoons of ground up decarb in a plastic bowl with 6 tablespoons of olive oil I make a mud ---- any oil will do -- Microwave it for a minute or so stirring between 30 second increments --U just getting the oil hot --After a minute of so of heating take it out and let it cool --
Strain the oil off the weed -- squeeze as much oil out the weed as U can -- Try a 2 teaspoons of that oil  and see if it works for her !-U can use more oil-- U just have to take more -- I usually just pack the decarb in empty gel caps and take a spoon of oil with it !-- But I'm out -- Got to find your own dose!


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

The urge to fly grows strong again-- I'm have to check the prices on an ultralight - Might cost me 3-4 pounds of weed ?-- I don't want to go fly someone else's plane - I want my own out at the stoner ranch !-


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> Crockett-- What up Cuz !-- Who really knows what time it is anyway !-- Others may have a different take on it but I didn't see a difference between using oil or lechithin-- If U want to see if it helps make up a couple dose of this tincture I been using cause I ran out of empty caps !-- I usually decarb the weed -- New heat and time ?-- I been using 275 for 45 minutes --Turns the THCA into THC so it can he obsorbed in the gut !-- I put 4 tablespoons of ground up decarb in a plastic bowl with 6 tablespoons of olive oil I make a mud ---- any oil will do -- Microwave it for a minute or so stirring between 30 second increments --U just getting the oil hot --After a minute of so of heating take it out and let it cool --
> Strain the oil off the weed -- squeeze as much oil out the weed as U can -- Try a 2 teaspoons of that oil  and see if it works for her !-U can use more oil-- U just have to take more -- I usually just pack the decarb in empty gel caps and take a spoon of oil with it !-- But I'm out -- Got to find your own dose!


cheers Keef will give it a try


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

Gloman this Night Shade - x- BBSL- is just plain rude !-- Nothing special on terps but she comes on strong and fast -- Then keeps coming ! -- I kinda like it !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 28, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Rosebud is 67 years old today with 30 inches of snow.


Happy Birthday Rosebud ! smoke one for all of us


----------



## thegloman (Feb 28, 2019)

Glad you like it bro!
I'm off to the airport to pick up Lisa.   Wish me luck!


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

Now when I was just a little boy -- standing to my daddy knee -- He said son don't let the man get ya --and do what he did to me -- cause he'll get ya !
Up at Cody's camp I spend my time -- 
Me and CCR been hanging out !
Here have a hit of this ?-- It's Rose's B-day !
 Fortunate Son ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

Best wishes Cuz !-- Wish her my best !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

If I had an ice chest full of hot boiled crawfish I would be forced to put some swamp blues on the box !-- It's swamp law !-- Crawfish season coming soon and I been wanting some !-- I got a big crawfish pot ! --And I know how to use it !-- Jambalaya --crawfish pie -- File' Gumbo -- I know bout such things !-- Must be getting hungry !!-- I could go for one those Lobster rolls ?- Or a shrimp po-boy --? -- O.K. --I'll just have the seafood platter !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 28, 2019)

I have always been a seafood addict.  All kinds, fixed all ways.  Never did try blowfish.  I'm adventurous not stupid.


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

Atomic Dog -----
Why must I chase the cat ?-- Must be the dog in me !
How do U even get from that to Humble Pie -- 30 days in the hole ?-- I got kinda high ?

Me too Nick but that don't mean I don't like a nice piece of prime rib once in awhile too !-- This morning it was in the 60s this evening the 40s !-- I don't like it !


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> If I had an ice chest full of hot boiled crawfish I would be forced to put some swamp blues on the box !-- It's swamp law !-- Crawfish season coming soon and I been wanting some !-- I got a big crawfish pot ! --And I know how to use it !-- Jambalaya --crawfish pie -- File' Gumbo -- I know bout such things !-- Must be getting hungry !!-- I could go for one those Lobster rolls ?- Or a shrimp po-boy --? -- O.K. --I'll just have the seafood platter !


cioppino, poke, and bouillabaisse


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2019)

Black Nepalese got U weak in the knees ! --Durban Poison -- What ?-- I was busy ! -- 
U still alive Umbra ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 28, 2019)

Umbra, when do you get your tooth fixed? Soon hopefully


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2019)

Extracted. He cut the root out, couple of stitches.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 1, 2019)

Ok, well Im glad that's done, guess I don't have to say, "smoke'm if ya got'm"...


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2019)

3rd night of very little sleep. Tired for sure


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 1, 2019)

My sympathy umbra.  I'm not sleeping so good myself but I don't think my nerves and your tooth got much in common.  I can't say it'll help you but when I break a tooth and it happens a lot, I rinse my mouth with warm salt water and follow that up with a good 100 proof rinse.  I don't drink it but I sure rinse with it.


----------



## zigggy (Mar 1, 2019)

good morning OFC ,,,not sure what to do with my self ,,,ive been working since I was 16 ,,,not having a job is strange ,,,,get this the company I used to work for called me yesterday and asked if I was coming back to work,,,,according to them the guy who fired me did not have the authority to fire me ,,you can only be fired by a person from HR ,,he is just a line boss ,,,he has since been let go of his passion with the company ,,,I was advised to return to work today or I will be let go,,,you could have heard a pin drop when I told them not to contact me anymore ,,,all contact with me is to be done thru my lawyer ,,,let the game begin


----------



## zigggy (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm sure they told you but don't smoke while you have stiches in your mouth ,,,,the word for the day is edibles


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

Morning OFC 
Get'm Zig !
U was looking for a job when U found this one !- Take a day or 2 to get your mind right -- I Musta missed the post of U getting fired-- Sorry !-- I been fired some and sometimes I deserved it ! ---Sometimes I didn't ! -- U got no choice but to play the cards U been dealt -- Roll with it !- The way U were going is blocked now so U gotta find another way !-- 

Umbra -U and Zig just keep keeping on ! -- What choice do U have ? -- This too shall pass !


----------



## zigggy (Mar 1, 2019)

happy  birthday ms.rosebud


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

I think I pulled my music muscle yesterday !-- I'm be easier on it today !-- Ten Years After -- I'm Going Home -- from Woodstock!-- U might better take a hit of this afore I crank it up ?
Cue up-- Canned Heat -- Going up the country


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

A rat got into the east Texas grow and took out about half the young plants !-- I told him - U got to solve the problem then replant if needed and move on to the next crisis-- cause there will be one !


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

Just so U know -- Don't be making jokes about Vietnam- the Nobel Peace Prize and stuff -- Some find that highly offensive !--


----------



## thegloman (Mar 1, 2019)

You Go ziggy!


----------



## ness (Mar 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2019)

Good morning all. I am off to get my hair cut and the dentist. yes it is still snowing. yes i got out of the house yesterday, that was nice. I have a story, but later. Have a good day you guys. all ya all.


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2019)

Buckeye purple x GDP


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

Purple weed ?-- I hate U Umbra !-- I want some !
Steely Dan -- Do it Again -- I like me some Steely Dan !
It was the olive oil tincture - I kinda got lost --Mighta took a nap too !-- Then I had some more--and a chili dog !-- Sun came out -- I don't care !-- I probably shouldn't be running power equipment when I'm this high ?--Or driving and **** ?- Got in a fight with a saws all when I was high like this one time -- It didn't go well !--The saw bled me ya'll !-- I looked like a quilt when they sewed me back up !-- A Saws All is like the honey badger -- honey badger don't care -- Saws All don't care either  !
I'd offer U a toke of this but U look like U high enough ?


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 1, 2019)

hello OFC... stopped in a minute to say hello... hope all are doing ok or are doing better ?


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 1, 2019)

purple weed ? well... mine is sorta purple ? surf purps (ninjafruitXmalibupie)


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2019)

You guys this is our new friend Earl. He has already helped me with hemp seeds for the nephew. very cool huh? I told him to stop by the OFC cause i am pretty sure he is one.   Thanks Earl for posting here.

Umbra, how is the mouth? I bet that is pretty sore.  My plants on top of the bathtub look bad, i wonder if the light is to close, i am going to go see if i should put them in the tub instead of on. They don't like that cause the air is less . hmmmm

That is a beautiful shot Earl, what is that pretty pink girl?


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 1, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> You guys this is our new friend Earl. He has already helped me with hemp seeds for the nephew. very cool huh? I told him to stop by the OFC cause i am pretty sure he is one.   Thanks Earl for posting here.
> 
> Umbra, how is the mouth? I bet that is pretty sore.  My plants on top of the bathtub look bad, i wonder if the light is to close, i am going to go see if i should put them in the tub instead of on. They don't like that cause the air is less . hmmmm
> 
> That is a beautiful shot Earl, what is that pretty pink girl?


Thank You Rose... I am happy to help... surf purp (ninjafruitXmalibupie) ... indeed I am an OFC


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

Love me some purple or pink weed -- U can't ever have too much bud porn ! -- Thanks Earl !-- I need to get back to it ya'll making me have grow withdrawal symptoms--
I hope some high CBD comes out those seed !-- I have faith that Texas gonna amend that mmj law that helps no one that Rose is working against !-- Then watch the "curendera" lady do some healing ?
I would say Welcome to the OFC --but didn't I already do that ?-- Seems like I did ?-- Welcome aboard !-- I get high sometimes and forget some stuff !-- I keep hoping I'll sign on one day soon and Burnin1 will have posted a link saying Texas went MMJ --


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 1, 2019)

Keef said:


> Love me some purple or pink weed Earl -- U can't ever have too much bud porn ! -- Thanks Earl !-- I need to get back to it ya'll making me have grow withdrawal symptoms--
> I hope some high CBD comes out those seed !-- I have faith that Texas gonna amend that mmj law that helps no one that Rose is working against !-- Then watch the "curendera" lady do some healing ?


Hey Keef... that is the hope we have for them... high CBD... it will be a few weeks before my ac/dc is done...then it is on ! after it is dried I am sure some will end up in the "curendera" lady's magical hands


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

U da man Earl !-- 
I could really use a strong high CBD girl !-- If I have high CBD for my caps I don't have to take as much high THC caps -- I don't get as lit up and can function better !-- 
Has STIGGY checked in today ?-- That flu is a beast !--


----------



## ness (Mar 1, 2019)

umbra said:


> Buckeye purple x GDP
> View attachment 252071


Beautiful umbra.  Hope you heal quick.


----------



## ness (Mar 1, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> purple weed ? well... mine is sorta purple ? surf purps (ninjafruitXmalibupie)
> View attachment 252077


Hello earl.  That sure is pretty.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2019)

so i was talking to our daughter yesterday, I said, how are you liking that chocolope, she said I love it. I said, i think it is losing some of its kick of sativa., She says, mom, it is medicine, it isn't a crazy sativa like you like it is medicine.   I guess I have been told.


----------



## ness (Mar 1, 2019)

Evening OFC.  Bought a phone.  Now, I'll be posting my progress of the grow.  Still working on fixing the grow area up.  It should be done in 2 weeks.


----------



## ness (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi Rose, u ready for a hit.


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

Rose U ever thought about sticking a DWC or even a dirt herb  container in that bathroom ?-- I have cloned rosemary - thyme and basil right off the produce Isle !
U got the lights and all so stick a herb container in there and U can have fresh herbs anytime U want -- Maybe U could find a spot for a baby salad greens tray !-- A hanging strawberry plant ?-- Yes we grow mostly weed but why not stick some other stuff in there too off on the edges and stuff!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey Keef, he posted one yesterday that said the feds are trying to go all in legal....hasn’t happened yet but it sure should...come on repubs, get on board...


----------



## ness (Mar 1, 2019)

Everyone have a good night


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

Rose got schooled by her daughter !-- Am I allowed to laugh?--

Edit: --So what we gonna do with these pork chops ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2019)

Ness, lets smoke one.
That is a great idea Keef.  So salad in the bathroom sounds kinda gross though. lol  That would be a kick in the pants to have a hanging strawberry plant!  I sure should have spinach in there, that is fast and easy.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2019)

Yes, keef, laugh, i just kinda shook my head,it was very funny. And the way she said it, all condescending like, child, it is medicine.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2019)

Keef, seems you had yourself a herb garden by stealing a leaf of each plant you wanted from the grocery store and then you cloned it??? AM i remembering right?


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

Rose I just bought a package of fresh herbs and stuck some in a cloner and used the rest !-- Baby salad greens are a quick crop --There is no reason not to have green onion and garlic chives around they just too easy to grow !-- I grew some garlic in DWC till it got outta control !-- Still got green onions out back !-- The way I see that's not a bathroom it's a grow room !-- Hanging ever bearing  strawberries !-- Why not ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 1, 2019)

I brought in some water lettuce from my goldfish pond to keep growing over the winter. They Love them LED's.  If the pond ever thaws out again I'm ready.


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

I was looking for something to do with used nute water when I started the veggies that time --Peppers and tomatos loved it !-- I been thinking about some kinda of "salad greens wall" -- Just don't got it all worked out yet -- It would be nice to use some that extra light with hanging plants and vines running around the grow room walls ?--Just a thought ?--  Long as it don't slow down the Dank ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2019)

Hot chocolate and cherry shine


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

It lives !


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

Wooly Bully --- Wait !
Dorothy-- Who do U Love ?------ Dat **** is smoking !
I am too !


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 1, 2019)

ness said:


> Hello earl.  That sure is pretty.


Hi ness... Thank you...smells just as good


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

Earl U should send Miss Rosebud some seed to that beautiful thang !-- I got a pink but it's not that pink !-- More of a lavender -- somewhere between a pink and purple -- Snow Desiel - x - Black Berry Snow Lotus -( I just call it Big Pink -- Got big wide leaves and make pink bud ) - That's a fancy one U got there !-- Nice terps too ?-- Mine got that Kush/hash type terp  profile -- pleasant enough but not special!-- I be wanting color and flavor !


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

Nothing good comes after midnight-
- when U play the Devils game !--
Dorothy -- After Midnight !--

No !-- I don't think U need another toke Other Keef !-- Another toke is not always the right answer !-- Here let me hold that pipe ?--
Dark Nights --Play it Dorothy !


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2019)

Umbrella Academy


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2019)

Smoking some early Tiger's milk, lol. Ridiculously good


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2019)

White Stripes -- Jolene 
I never had any tiger's milk --Give me a hit off that Umbra ? -- Mouth pain easing up any yet ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2019)

LOL what pain? Haven't slept or eaten in 3 days. Cherry shine kickin in. Been thinkin about pasta in a white clam sauce


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2019)

Just ordered some AC-DC CBD seeds, that what y’all been talking about...something about being crossed with hemp...Don’t know but they sound interesting...I’ll give it a try, supposed to be Sativa dominant&20:1 cbd ratio...do I believe that?no but I’m willing...hey isn’t that a song, “weed, whites and wine, show me a sign and I’m willin”...
I’m high too so don’t pay no attention to me...I prolly should not be browsing seed sellers while I’m high either...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 2, 2019)

Rose
I have a huge sack of seeds from previous outdoor crops that got pollinated by hemp.
If you are interested in them you can have them. 
Otherwise I suppose Ill just toss them along the edge of the roads and fields.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 2, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Just ordered some AC-DC CBD seeds, that what y’all been talking about...something about being crossed with hemp...Don’t know but they sound interesting...I’ll give it a try, supposed to be Sativa dominant&20:1 cbd ratio...do I believe that?no but I’m willing...hey isn’t that a song, “weed, whites and wine, show me a sign and I’m willin”...
> I’m high too so don’t pay no attention to me...I prolly should not be browsing seed sellers while I’m high either...


Little Feat/Lowell George -Willin’


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Rain woke me up. A little early to get up.


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Rose
> I have a huge sack of seeds from previous outdoor crops that got pollinated by hemp.
> If you are interested in them you can have them.
> Otherwise I suppose Ill just toss them along the edge of the roads and fields.


Police Department flower beds, Mayor's yard, tractor supply store flower bed, all over the church lawn, lol


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Rose
> I have a huge sack of seeds from previous outdoor crops that got pollinated by hemp.
> If you are interested in them you can have them.
> Otherwise I suppose Ill just toss them along the edge of the roads and fields.


Then there hemp seed porage and hemp seed gruel. Hemp seed oil is a fine machine oil


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2019)

Trying to figure out the plan for the day.  Out doors sound good.  First more coffee.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 2, 2019)

So I been noticing some strange things on a few leaves on various plants.  I been very care full with my nutes and I couldn't figure out what was causing this.
So, I sat in my grow area visiting and talking with my girlz when I noticed how the fan was making some leaves rub together every cycle.   DING!  Off went the bell.
These leaves seem to be rubbing the green off of each other where they touch.  No other leaves are affected so I suppose I won't worry about it.
I never seen nothing like this before.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 2, 2019)

umbra said:


> Then there hemp seed porage and hemp seed gruel. Hemp seed oil is a fine machine oil


my son who is a fitness freak(most of the time, after a brief detour), eats hemp seeds. grocery stores charge 6-7 dollars a pound. whole foods charges even more...


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2019)

I think it has omega6 essential fatty acids


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

Morning OFC !
Anybody asks I been here all morning hanging with U guys !-- Whatever it was I had nothing to do with it !--Musta been somebody else ?-- There's no pictures and no body saw me do it ! -- I  don't know nothing bout nothing ! -- 
Did I miss the Wake and Bake?-- Don't wait for me I'll catch up quick !


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

What we smoking ?-- Give me a toke I can't find my lighter !--  U can't see **** in this fog !--  No telling what's going on out there ? -- I got me some that tincture stuff on board !
Low 60s and thick fog at the beach !-- There's stuff and thangs roaming that fog U don't want to meet !-- Sounded like some kinda unholy demon fromhell-- I was ascared!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 2, 2019)

Good morning guys. (and Gals)  My lungs are shot. Its gonna be a squish and edibles only day for me.


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2019)

Morning Nick.  It's a beautiful morning here.  In the 60's.  blue sky and clouds.


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2019)

Got the weeding done for the grow tent.   A little later I'll weed the garden area.  And, that will be all for the day.


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2019)

Have a relaxing weekend, OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2019)

Good morning All,
If i tell you it is snowing you would all be bored. me too.
So gloman, those leaves look like an insect to me... did you guys look at his leaves he posted? I hope not, but look on the underside gman and see.
Umbra, you need clam linguini stat. I bet it will help you. Are you still in a lot of pain? I sure hope not.
Good morning Ness, I am envious of your warm weather. 
Nick, why does some pot just make us cough up a lung and others don't?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 2, 2019)

Rose
I got my loop out and didn't see any sign of bugs.  I picked off the affected leaves and will keep a close eye.  I Do have mighty spray if I need it.
I sure hate spraying during flower tho.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 2, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Nick, why does some pot just make us cough up a lung and others don't?



I only wish I knew the answer to that one.  I know that weed that is "rushdried" makes me cough up a lung, I think it has to do with the chloroform that remains in the weed.  My method of doing things I prefer to jar cure for about 3 months before I start to smoke but who has time (or storage space for that) I try to get at least a jar or so stashed away so when it finally cures I get the good stuff.  Its amazing how much of a difference a good cure will make, not only in the taste but also in the smoothness of the smoke.  Right now though I am smoking from really excellent stuff and if I put it in my bong it just about takes the top of my head off coughing.  In a joint its smooth as silk.  I gotta wonder if the method of intake matters?  Doobs are the best  but glass is much more convenient.


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

Ran outta e-cig juice so bought a pack of cigarettes -- Made me high !-- I gotta get some more e-cig juice -- cigarettes stink too !-- Gonna have a toke or 2 then --I'm go smoke another one !
Rose those BBSL crosses are  rude like that -- It's nice to sip on a joint but don't be putting it in a bong -- It'll just hurt U and leave U drooling with that stupid look on your face !-- I like a little glass pipe !--Bong make it do that expand - O- matic stuff in your lungs-- Make U cough smoke out the corner of your eyes !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 2, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Rose
> I got my loop out and didn't see any sign of bugs.  I picked off the affected leaves and will keep a close eye.  I Do have mighty spray if I need it.
> I sure hate spraying during flower tho.


I’ve used sns 209( I think) in the past but it seems like it flavored my buds. Tastes kinda like potpourri. Rose turned me on to Dr Zymes. That works really well and can be used in flower.


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

Dam !- Got my feelings hurt !-- They disabled the comments section in some my favorite trolling grounds -- I know it ain't true but I'd like to think I had a tiny -tiny something to do with it ?-- Personally I didn't think thier threats were articulated very well anyway  !
Guess I'll have to find something else that amuses me ?-- I ain't your average Huckleberry Hound ?

Young Guns --Blaze of Glory -- Bon Jovi


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 2, 2019)

I have a favorite glass pipe with a long thin neck.  Smokes great but clogs easily


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

Hard to see it Nick !--Looks kinda like this ?-- Glass smokes nice but this bowl is just too big !-- I want bout the size of that metal pipe -- Metal pipe is back up for when I break the glass -- This will happen !-- Glass cleans easy enough with 91 % isopropyl and coarse salt !-- I just don't clean it often enough !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 2, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I have a favorite glass pipe with a long thin neck.  Smokes great but clogs easily View attachment 252087


Quit smoking that mega-resinous cannabis...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok man, here we go. Got the backup in there too.


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

Quit smoking da Sticky-Icky ?-- That ain't happening ! -- What I want is a jar of pipe cleaning alcohol and several little glass pipes-- I fill that blue one up if last forever with just me smoking on it !-- 
I been worried about Crockett-- I told him how to make this tincture stuff and he ain't been back !-- They maybe shoulda took a smaller dose ?-- That woulda been a average dose for me !


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

Nick that's what I wanted to see !- I broke one like that -- Got a thin stem inside the stem !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 2, 2019)

That long pipe of mine has a deceptively small bowl.  I fill it with mimosa and one bowl full does the trick.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 2, 2019)

This is a good one .  It has a thick stem but I still wouldn't wanna drop it on a hard floor!


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

Next time the nephew comes over I'm send him a few of these Mimosa -x- Double Purple Dojo seed to start -- I'd like a girl that smoke like mimosa but is purple -- Mimosa got a very pleasing terp profile and a little go a long way !
I can't find fault with it but I don't got seed to it I only got seed to it's child -- Should be some purple there -- I probably only got a dozen and a half mature healthy seed !-- Should be enough to find something nice ? -- I just don't know what that Double Purple Dojo will do to the Mimosa terp profile ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

When I fire the pickle jar lab back up and get back to the genetic doubling -- I'm need bout a coffee can full of feminized seed -- I have yet to begin practice on feminizing seed !-- There's no way to predict what I might find so I'm not sure if it matters which premium seed I use - Long as it is top shelf genetics -- I'm use a fast finishing indica or indica dominate cross !-- Probably Snow Lotus heavy ?
Genetically doubled child of Snow Lotus and the baddest indica I got ? -- Start 1,000 seed every 2 weeks - Texas should just open up MMJ now !-- Do they really want to wait and see me come up out the belly of the beast driving a team of genetically modified firebreathers ? -- I'm a cloner I only need the one special plant ! --Maybe I should use several different mothers when I make those feminized seed ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Rose
> I have a huge sack of seeds from previous outdoor crops that got pollinated by hemp.
> If you are interested in them you can have them.
> Otherwise I suppose Ill just toss them along the edge of the roads and fields.



I’ve thought about sneaking my boy plants into HD garden dept or some such...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 2, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I’ve thought about sneaking my boy plants into HD garden dept or some such...


Now that's funny right thar!


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

Dogs are man's best friend !-- They will die to protect U !-- but -- Never trust a dog when food is involved !-- U look away for a second and they'll take your ham sandwich !
I guess I be making me another one !-- Lil' Bastids !
U don't want mustard on this one ?-- This one ain't for U !


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2019)

The mechanic called about the serpentine belt getting thrown off the pulleys. The 4 bolts holding the a/c compressor were missing and the bracket for the a/c compressor broke from that. So its a dealer only item, down until Tuesday. Driving the kid to work sucks.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Good Morning OFC

It's Rose's B-day!  Let's celebrate!!


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

Some people down the street been putting together a float for the little local barefoot Mardi Gras parade that I think is today -Anyway --
- Seems this morning they found about 50 pounds of prime Mardi Gras beads collected right in the French Quarter--some maybe collector items --Just  sitting on the ground  beside thier float to throw out -- Wonder where they came from ?
Happy Mardi Gras !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2019)

A friends sister is dealing with a mouth/tooth issue, appearantly when she was 20 something(she’s 40 something now) she had a tooth knocked loose...they did some stuff and the tooth tightened up and all was good but they said it would only last for 20 years...Well now 20 years has passed and sure enough the took has loosened again and has become infected...they are again working on it nd put in some cadaver bone to help fill gaps and they did not work so the past 6 months were wasted and they need to start over...she is in a lot of pain and and cannot sleep...I gave here some pot edibles that my wife uses to aid sleep but I’m not sure how this will go with that much pain...hopefully it’ll help her get some sleep...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2019)

Keef said:


> Some people down the street been putting together a float for the little local barefoot Mardi Gras parade that I think is today -Anyway --
> - Seems this morning they found about 50 pounds of prime Mardi Gras beads collected right in the French Quarter--some maybe collector items --Just  sitting on the ground  beside thier float to throw out -- Wonder where they came from ?
> Happy Mardi Gras !


Your a good man Keef...


----------



## mrcane (Mar 2, 2019)

Happy Birthday Rose, hope that your day is wonderful!!!
Back from the rainforest only we had snow water was low and cold , we froze our a$$$ off ..All said it was a Great trip, food ,wine and the bud was fabulous ..
Puffin on some Blackjack this afternoon!


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm just a soul who's intentions are good -- Oh Lawd -- Please don't let me be----misunderstood -- 
There is a house in New Orleans -- 
Some Animals ? -- Buffalo Springfield ?-- Mott the Hoople-- yeah !- I been there !
Wanna another toke ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

Somebody tell Other Keef he don't need no more tokes and he had about enough of that tincture!-- He won't listen to me when he get this high !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 2, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I’ve used sns 209( I think) in the past but it seems like it flavored my buds. Tastes kinda like potpourri. Rose turned me on to Dr Zymes. That works really well and can be used in flower.


Dr zymes?   Cool!   Thanks. Ill look for it.


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2019)

The stuff I'm using came from NCH and it can be used up to 4 hours before harvest because they use micro organisms for bugs and molds. Grandevo is a bio insecticide and regalia is a bio fungicide


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

If U judge it by reaction?-- I might be the best dam troll there's ever been ?-- I was feeling bad cause I wasn't out there marching with the women and kids -- Like I wasn't doing my part ?-- This makes me feel better !-- I think I got Hannity on the run !-- They watching U right now Cuz !


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

I coulda got my limit of ducks off my back porch today it's just too hard to hit them when they flying like that !--I ain't supposed to shoot in the hood no more anyway !--  U got to wait till they land so U don't tear them up so bad !-- I guess I should cut a piece of broom handle or something to put a plug in my pump shotgun ? - Cause that street sweeper  shoot bout 7 times and U know that can't be legal ?--Spring got to be getting close cause these birds ready to head north !- It's like they waiting on a sign ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 2, 2019)

Keef
White punks on dope! Mott the hoople.  Was that really us?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 2, 2019)

umbra said:


> The stuff I'm using came from NCH and it can be used up to 4 hours before harvest because they use micro organisms for bugs and molds. Grandevo is a bio insecticide and regalia is a bio fungicide


Bro, 
I looked them up on Amazon.
I'd have to sell an organ to afford those. lol
Sure does seem the best way to go tho.


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

Safer Soap -- U got to get the bugs wet but if U do it will kill them --Water farmer like me got no problem getting everything wet -- Whether we want to or not !-- Rose washes her weed with water before drying which should remove any soap residue or any water soluble bug killer ?-- I'm have to look that stuff Umbra mentioned up and see ? - Can we brew a larger amount from an inoculation like growing mycelia --yeast or beneficial microbe tea ?


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2019)

Good evening OFC.  bong hit


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2019)

I will join you ness.

So those biologics? Is that what their classification is? They are listed on a joint of mango haze i just smoked from the dispensary. R&D ya'll. Didnt make me cough but a joint of sunset sherbert store bought, majes me have asthma.


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

R &D along with quality control forces a farmer to smoke a lot of weed -- It's just the cross we have to bear !-- I'm still lusting after that pink thang Earl posted !-- Gonna have to get me some that ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Bro,
> I looked them up on Amazon.
> I'd have to sell an organ to afford those. lol
> Sure does seem the best way to go tho.


They aren't cheap, but go along way. The Regalia label mentions it induces the plant's own immune response system and as a result of regular use is increased fruit size by 15%


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

Umbra -- Increase fruit size by 15 % -- That would justify spending more !-- Did U think U could just slide that by and no one would notice ?-- I already wrote down that fulvic / humic acid -stuff- but I lost the paper where I wrote it down - Where my pencil ?-- Somebody got some paper ?-- Comes a time U got to take notes Other Keef !-- Where did he go ? -- I don't trust him !-- He needs to be supervised !--


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm telling you, I'm going to shoot me some cell phones.  First, my cell phone crashes.  Than, I got another one, went to charge it, it shock me, I swear, can't wait until TJ tries it.  I had it plug into the pc tower.  Some thing is not grounded.


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2019)

My lighting system are just T5 replacement LED's.  I have to save for something better, but that's what I have to work with.  And, I got to tell you.  I bought a bran new GE top loader, first new washer I bought and I was 65.  You, would think it would work.  Repair man is coming out to fix for the 3rd time.   OK that's enough.


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

Ness - As a reformed recovering smart phone assassin I tell don't shoot it !-- Things get all complicated - They wanna take your guns -- It won't turn out well !-- Wait for TJ !

Pink Floyd -- The Division Bell --High Hopes -- 

U really can't go wrong with some Pink Floyd ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2019)

Oh man ness, your having a bad day. I keep hearing the new washers are horrible and break all the time. That is nuts. Why? What happened to kenmore?  New phones are hard. Good luck.


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2019)

Keef both my neighbor shoot there guns off and on.  There is no problem.  We are in the country.   But, with my luck who knows.


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank you Rose.  I don't know about the washer.  They will not replace it, I had it about nine months.


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2019)

Had linguini and clam sauce, lol. Man that felt good. Decided to try some purple pineapple bomb x BoC F2. Ok, this is the magical mystery terp ride


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2019)

Another strain with lots of feedback on how good it is but not seeing many grow reports. The Pineapple Thai is one of 3 different Pineapple Thais used in commercial grows in NorCal. The combination with the Grape Krush F2 male has increased yields, and improved coloration and melded well with the pineapple Thai taste and aroma. The Pineapple Thai is a connoisseur strain, yielding large plants with many bud sites of moderate sized buds covered in resin but reek of rotten pineapple. The Pineapple Thai by itself isn’t a commercial strain like others but it does yield very well.
*Purple Pineapple Bomb* is an indica-dominant hybrid bred by the masters at SnowHigh Seeds. This *strain* is characterized by the sweet taste it inherits from its *Pineapple* parent and a very clear and euphoric high. The flavor is a sweetness that mixes *pineapple* but also has grape and hash undertones. *Purple Pineapple Bomb strain* is recommended for daytime use.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 2, 2019)

ness said:


> My lighting system are just T5 replacement LED's.  I have to save for something better, but that's what I have to work with.  And, I got to tell you.  I bought a bran new GE top loader, first new washer I bought and I was 65.  You, would think it would work.  Repair man is coming out to fix for the 3rd time.   OK that's enough.


My first 8 or so grows, I used only 4-6 t5 ho bulbs plus some cfls. In my signature is a Thai grow and Buckeye Purple grow under t5’s. I am sure it will be some quality smoke, ness.


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

I hate U so very much Umbra !-- Purple Pineapple Bomb  ?
I knew that BOC was a breeder !-- I put it on a couple girls --
Nothing fancy as purple pineapple-- I hate U so much --bomb !-- I need to write that down ?-- My pencil ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2019)

We having a rodent problem at the east Texas grow !-- I said get some traps and bait them with peanut butter until U can get the room sealed better !-- He did and said one the traps was gone when he checked -- Cuz -- U gonna need bigger traps !-- He got (GDP-X-BPU)--x- BOC --Blueberry Chocolate-- I predict it will not be either but something different !-- (NL-x-BBSL)-X-BOC ?-- Straight up OFC genetics!
Stacked Dank !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2019)

Tell them possums, it’s illegal it ingest weed in Texas!!!


----------



## ness (Mar 3, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> My first 8 or so grows, I used only 4-6 t5 ho bulbs plus some cfls. In my signature is a Thai grow and Buckeye Purple grow under t5’s. I am sure it will be some quality smoke, ness.



Good morning OFC.  Fogey, I'm with you on a good grow.   Can't wait until, I get my fingers in the dirt.  I'm going with Happy Frog this time around.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 3, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Its another wonderfull day in the neighborhood.
Cold and dark still.  A good day to sleep!


----------



## ness (Mar 3, 2019)

Time to light up.  Good morning gloman.  Just getting light here.   But, it's overcast.  Getting ready to weed the garden area.  Growing egg plant this year.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 3, 2019)

Oh ness!
You don't know How I envy you.
I'm SO tired of this cold.  I have friends in Missippi who make sure I know what I'm missing. lol
I have SO much work to do when the thaw comes. I think it may be time for me to cut back a little.  I usually have 4 veg gardens. 1 is almost an acre.  Its a lot on an old curmugeon like me. hehe.   What I want to know is WHAT HAPPENED! In my mind I'm not old but my body don't agree.  lmao


----------



## thegloman (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm not supposed to smoke anymore but I think this morning I'm gonna burn a doob of 50% Frank's gift and 50% NS x bbsl.


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Ugh !-- The fog monster must have been tired last night it was an uneventful night !-Mid 60s out there ---fog thick enough to cut with a knife -- Cold front moving in later !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day --Feeling kinda old -- stiff and sore -- We working on that -- Took me some tincture and working this pipe --sipping coffee -- I might live but it ain't gonna be pretty !


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

Tell Burnin1 to go ahead and post that link saying Texas went MMJ in a reasonable way !-- We coming up on time for me to bust a move !-- They's people I need to meet !-- 
Weed I got to grow - and I need a hidden  Bat Cave to grow it in !- For now !-- U can't go from nothing to a full warehouse the first day it's legal to do so unless U got somebody been in the trenches out at the bat cave who knows how to do such things !--


----------



## thegloman (Mar 3, 2019)

Here in Illinois the state has a Tight handle on cultivation and distribution.  Only 1 dispensary and grow center per State Police Pricienct.   You'd think they were manufacturing nuclear bombs with all the security.
They took away the background check requirements now so I can finally get a registration card if I want. I would like to pick up an occasional treat from the dispensary but I'd never pay that much for weed when I can grow my own secretly. lol


----------



## ness (Mar 3, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Oh ness!
> You don't know How I envy you.
> I'm SO tired of this cold.  I have friends in Missippi who make sure I know what I'm missing. lol
> I have SO much work to do when the thaw comes. I think it may be time for me to cut back a little.  I usually have 4 veg gardens. 1 is almost an acre.  Its a lot on an old curmugeon like me. hehe.   What I want to know is WHAT HAPPENED! In my mind I'm not old but my body don't agree.  lmao



I know what your saying gloman.  My body can just take so much then I'm done.  But, I'm young at heart.


----------



## ness (Mar 3, 2019)

Morning Keef.  Fogy at your place.   Watch your step.


----------



## ness (Mar 3, 2019)

Have to call the cable guys.  Have a good day OFC.


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

I can set me up some dealers to supply -- There's a demand ?- --Somebody gonna fill it !-- First I wanna give dis legal **** a shot !-- U never win if U don't play ?-- I'm gonna play !--Maybe not by thier rules but I'm gonna play !--  I still got to have a bat cave that most don't know about to pull dis **** off ! -- I'm just impatient to get started again -- Spring coming and all
Zig with her marketing degree and all should be able to see exactly what I'm doing and how I'm selling it ?-- I like my chances !- The legal mmj law in Texas is not a finish line but more of a starting  line!-- Only thing is I'm be half way down the track by the time they pull the trigger !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

It's Mardi Gras season so U know I needs me some swamp music ?-- Tab Benoit -- recorded live at Callahan's


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 3, 2019)

Good morning everyone.   I have no plans for today,  I think I will wake and bake,  and bake and bake and bake.   Does that sound like a plan?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 3, 2019)

Great plan Nick!


----------



## zigggy (Mar 3, 2019)

good morning OFC,,,,


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## mrcane (Mar 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW ..Clear and Cold. .
I'm down for a wake and bake Nick ...
Papaya and Chai Tea......Yaaaaa!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2019)

Good mornin, ofc...well I think today we might take that train ride in the snow...at least they haven’t called to cancel it yet...if you don’t hear from me for a couple days it just means I’m stuck under an avalanche somewhere in them Sierras...smoke’m


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2019)

My babies getting started, 1) Serious Happiness, a freebie seed...2) Nurse Larry x V, ofc bred, 3) Shark Shock CBD
Right now just getting very light nute water in coco chips...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 3, 2019)

Good luck 2RE.  Better to be stuck on a train then crashed in a plane.


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

I guess that means I ain't invited to CPAC next year ?-- I got high and been making new friends ya'll !- Spreading the love and such !-- Dude better watch his blood pressure - Dat **** give U a stroke and kill U !-- Good Times !
- Rainy at the beach now -- It was in the 60s when I got up and we in the 40s now !-- My face don't like it much !

Atomic Dog --Nasty Dogs ?-- Do the Dog Catcher !-


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 3, 2019)

I finally noticed the constant rain we been having has turned to snow.  Checked the weather and we are in for 7 to 10 inches.  Nothing like Rose is suffering but when it melts it'll be floodin' floodin' floodin'! Of course it won't thaw for a while,  so in the meantime I'll be entertained by the flock of Canadians that have squatted in my back yard.  You know them birds crap like dogs?


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

I like your set up there RE !-- I could work that !-- May do something similar myself one day ? --Might be a possum but they got bigass rats over there too -- Growing inside a stripped out mobile home --Did I tell him right -- seal the walls ceiling and floor with  plastic sheeting  using a stapler keep the critters out and it'll help with insulation this summer too !
Hasn't rained here enough to even flood on the mainland but everything been wet for weeks it seems -- That wouldn't even be a problem for me but these pressure changes be beating me up !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 3, 2019)

Keef, rats can eat through chicken wire if they get a desire to get on the other side of it. I wish your nephew the best of luck.  I got rid of mine with poison and a .22 pistol


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 3, 2019)

That looks cool 2re.  I'd like to see another photo in about 5 days just for educational purposes.  Does that ring feed the plant all the way to the end as you up-pot?  I'm tryin' to get edumacated here!


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

Nick --I know the plastic won't stop them but it'll show U where they getting in !-- I was gonna tell him put rat poison on the outside and traps inside !-- He gonna grow weed ain't no body can solve the problem but him !-- He wanted to get started and build on the grow room as he goes !- 
He's started in the old living room area and got 2 bedrooms he can grow in !-- I'm kinda interested in the process of turning it into a grow !-- It'll be a lot of work !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 3, 2019)

Mobil Homes have a heating duct that runs the length of the trailer with a vent in every room.  Tell him to put rat bait in the duct near the furnace.  Trust me I been there.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> That looks cool 2re.  I'd like to see another photo in about 5 days just for educational purposes.  Does that ring feed the plant all the way to the end as you up-pot?  I'm tryin' to get edumacated here!


Yes I got those at the local grow store. They work ok for small plants. I used them on my last grow in 1 gallon cloth pots...right now The pump is controlled by one of those sonoff switches so I control it from my phone if I have WiFi...after I transplant into the final container, I’ll set it up on a schedule to feed about 3 or 4 times per day... and leave it that way till it’s time to flush...the only thing I change along the way is the strength of the nutes...


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

Nick it was 30 feet under water -- He stripped the inside and treated for mold -- No inside walls --It's just a wide open shell with power and plumbing -- 2 bedroom mobile home would make  a decent size grow ?-- Right now it just has 2 of my aero boxes sitting in the open  with the lights hanging from the rafters ! 
RE -- I was looking at those rings myself -- My nute formula would work just fine -- I'd put my pump on a timer -- U got my interest !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2019)

If I recall they come in different sizes as well


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice manifold too.  How much of a pressure pump does that need?  believe it or not I have an RDWC setup and a drip setup ( no rings involved ) but I still need a pump for the dripper setup.  I never used any of it because I didn't wanna deal with timers and ph and all that.  Still looking into it though


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

Put a relief valve between the pump and  manifold --Run over pressure right back into the res -to aerate the nute water-- U use that valve to control pressure coming up  to those rings or drip hoses ?-- Little or as much as U want ! Shouldn't take much of a pump-- Those 396 gph pumps I use are way over kill but they the smallest ones I could find with a filter -- Without a filter my sprayers will plug up from plant debris !-- If those rings or drip lines got tiny holes -- U gonna have a problem !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2019)

We’ze On the snow train...just waiting for the Union Pacific snow plow train to turn around and get in front of us and plow the way...Must be more snow up the hill the we have right here...
I wanted to get off for a minute while we were stopped to make some yellow snow...they said no...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2019)

I forget how much pressure my pump has... I can check when I’m home but it only has to raised the nutes about a foot and a half...


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

Enjoy the ride RE !--Too cold for me ! If ya'll would get out there and sweep up all that Snow or whatever U do with snow ?--U wouldn't be having avalanches and stuff !--Rake the forest and make that Snow go away ya'll be fine !
I'm counting on U guys to find that high CBD stuff -- I want some high CBD but these indicas are already too much -- I'm starting to think I need to narrow it down even more -- Tasty Indicas with color and maybe a mystery Terp profile ?-- In a small commercial grow I run whatever is wanted but I got my stuff too !-- Here hit this ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2019)

I went to Home Depot and bought the black tub you see under...I think it’s made to mix a small batch of concrete and that is were I found it in that department...it measures 2’x3’ and is just under a foot deep and it slopes so the center is the lowest place... drains back into my reservoir underneath...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2019)

Keef said:


> Enjoy the ride RE !--Too cold for me ! If ya'll would get out there and sweep up all that Snow or whatever U do with snow ?--U wouldn't be having avalanches and stuff !--Rake the forest and make that Snow go away ya'll be fine !


Keef, the snow looks just fine outside the rolling window...I’m enjoying the view in my shirt sleeves and drinkin a nice cold ale...


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

I think those are for gold fish ponds and other water features ?-- I've seen those and that's what I assumed they were - wouldn't be the first time I been wrong ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

54 years ago today  there was this bridge in Selma Alabama -- History was made that day on that bridge !- -- I think they refer to it as Bloody Sunday ?
I hope we don't have to do it again !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 3, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I went to Home Depot and bought the black tub you see under...I think it’s made to mix a small batch of concrete and that is were I found it in that department...it measures 2’x3’ and is just under a foot deep and it slopes so the center is the lowest place... drains back into my reservoir underneath...


You are right, their for mixing concrete.  My wife and I used to use 'em for catch pans underneath our rabbit cages.   I have thought about them for runoff trays myself.


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

Nick is right !-- I got one those !-- I was looking at it wrong !-- I got a couple concrete molds 3 ft-x-3 ft -- One makes brick shapes the other stepping stone shapes -and that black tub was my cement mixer  !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi guys, sunny day and 20 degrees. Nice to see the sun. I have been working in the grow all day. Remember when i took Lambsbread(LB) clones?  I forgot.  Anyway, I need to forget more often they had the most roots ever, good honey I guess. 
 So is this thinking right? I put the male LB in with the new clones that were just planted. My flower room has 8 weeks left or so. If he stays in there he will flower soon. So i think he can just re veg with the lady clones and make seeds from those instead of using a big plant to seed. Does that make sense?

Thanks.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2019)

@Rosebud 
I don’t have a clue but I hope so... I’m gonna be taking clones for the first time of your NLxV to see if they are girls or not and I’ll be using your honey method...if all I want from a clone is to know the sex...Can I just put them into flower straight away or do they need roots first?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2019)

Yes you can as soon as they are rooted. IF you switch the timing it will slow down the cloning. The hormones it takes to go from veg to flower is a while, and we can't ask them to flower and make roots at the same time. I know people do take cuttings in flower and I have, but it isn't optimal.

 I just re read this, and it might not make sense. Yes, i have been smoking durban poison all day.

PS, you can just put the whole NL plant in 12/12 and you will know quicker and then you can put the plant back in veg after it is sexed.


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2019)

Devil's tit is a Durban poison cross with Acapulco Gold and C99. Tastes like … pink lemonade


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

Durban Poison ?-- I hate U Rose !-- Why not just take some cuttings off the boy and soon as U see roots throw the big piece out ?-- What U talking about should work just fine !-- I'm scared of boys - I put a tiny boy clone into bloom and watch him like a hawk -- When he is just opening his first flower I get him dahell back to veg -- He'll still open some more flowers as he does the reveg -- I don't need a bunch of seed !--I turn the fans off -- Take him over to the intended in bloom and just hit a few bottom limbs by rubbing an open male flower on a girl bout half way thru bloom -- Mist with water a few hours later to kill stray pollen then turn the fans back on -

Edit --Pink lemonade ?-- I hate U too Umbra !


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm used to 2 grow areas - I guess with just one it would be more difficult !-- For me veg and bloom stay the same and I can move plants back and forth if I want !-- One grow area ?- That would be hard !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2019)

That’s what I have...just one grow area...I’m bout to get creative though cuz I when I find the keeper, I wanna keep it...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 3, 2019)

I been thinking about that a lot.  Because of my situation, I have been considering one of those small grow tents, maybe 2'x2', just to run clones in.  There are a bunch of grow tents out there for cheap and I think they might allow me to run a veg light inside my little 8x10 grow space while flowering out a crop.  I never thought I would use one but now I'm thinkin' they might be my best option in order to keep a good grow going you really gotta have two rooms, three would be better.


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2019)

That is essentially what I run, 3 spaces. Closet, tent, garage … well 4, breeder box


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 3, 2019)

Keef said:


> R &D along with quality control forces a farmer to smoke a lot of weed -- It's just the cross we have to bear !-- I'm still lusting after that pink thang Earl posted !-- Gonna have to get me some that ?


let me see how many seeds I have... I may be able to get more ???


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm shutdown right now Earl -- Maybe we talk about it another time -- She is a beauty ! 
I'd like to have 4 grow areas like Umbra too but I can get by with 2 and keep a clone line alive -- I gotta be able to do that !-- I don't believe anyone needs a mother plant -- Cloning from clones works just fine !
What I'm trying to figure out is how big a veg do I need to feed how big a 4 part rotation ?--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2019)

Jozi’s and I are sitting in the lobby of a Reno pot shop awaiting our invitation back into the fun room...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2019)

So I bought a pre-roll and have had a couple hits...I done forgot what it was that I bought...also got a gram of something that promises a lotta CBD’s....I heard that before so we’ll see...later when I’m not already high... I’m not a gambler but I sure enjoy watching them....there’s all kinds. Some make a lotta noise and some are quiet and still...and some don’t have a clue what they are doin...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 3, 2019)

I like spending my money too much to gamble it away but like you I love to watch.  I had a wife who loved to gamble and she was good at it.  She was also good at not knowing when to quit.  We had a lot of fun and a lot of perks but the casinos made their money !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 4, 2019)

We’re just over here to do something different...I didn’t gamble a dime but when I asked for a beer, they treated me like I was a high roller...kinda liked that...carrying miss Jozi around gets me a lotta smiles though...even in the weed store...they said I could bring her in for some baby sitting...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2019)

2RE
That's Way Cool!  It seems there is more acceptance these day for our little fury buddies.  I had a practice of not doing business with any place that didn't let my boy come in with me. He was exceptional tho.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2019)

So I was faced with a Painfull choice last night.
My girlz are just too big.  I had to eliminate 3 plants but couldn't bare to chop them so, I called the neighbor who I'm helping learn and told him he could have these 3 to finish blooming and have a stash.   Ya shoulda seen his and his wife's eyes. lol .  Youda thought I gave em a new car!


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2019)

Morning OFC 
Seems the southeast got spanked by mother nature last night - Good to see Nick and Gloman are OK !- Hope Ness is too ! -- Cold and wet at the beach !-- I see more coffee in my future --


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2019)

Yeah, we good.  Only got bout a half inch of snow but its colder than a well diggers buns out there.   -1* F.


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2019)

We in the high 30s -- but we not used to this cold !-- Next 3-4 days they say -- I don't like it !-- I don't like to be cold !-- What were the plants U gave away Gloman ?-- I'm sure that made someone's day -- We kinda forget that it all seems like magic to some !-- In Texas anyway -- I told U about the time I gave my old brick weed dealer a chunk of hash ?--He almost cried -- said he hadn't even seen hash in 25 years !
They know hash is made from weed but the how and all is a mystery-- Few have ever had good weed - Texas goes any kind of legal -- I'm be like a fox in the hen house !
Edit :-- Since it was" The Night of the Tornado " -- I got some the best advice U will ever get about surviving a Tornado ---- Be Lucky !


----------



## ness (Mar 4, 2019)

Morning OFC.  Got heavy wind and rain.  Everything is clear here.  It's in the high 30's here.  Last of the cold weather going through.


----------



## ness (Mar 4, 2019)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC
> Seems the southeast got spanked by mother nature last night - Good to see Nick and Gloman are OK !- Hope Ness is too ! -- Cold and wet at the beach !-- I see more coffee in my future --


Everything is aok here Keef.  Just fill my coffee and smoking a bowl


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2019)

Mornin’. Central Mass got about 10” of snow. Probably the most this winter. Very tame by our standards(or Rosebuds too  ). Spoda get single digit temps (Fahrenheit) the next couple of days. It is March, right?

Gloman-I am not sure what the plants you gave your neighbors looked like but if they look like your BOM plant, I am sure it was better than you giving them a car.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm guessing we have 6-8 more weeks of cold here.
I usually can't plant outside till mid or late April.   I wasn't planning to put any outdoors this year but I think Ill put a few autos out in the greenhouse early.   I can't help it.  I'm hooked on growing. lol Already got more than I need but I can't Stop!
I'm addicted........and I'm NOT gonna turn myself in. ararar


----------



## ness (Mar 4, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> My babies getting started, 1) Serious Happiness, a freebie seed...2) Nurse Larry x V, ofc bred, 3) Shark Shock CBD
> Right now just getting very light nute water in coco chips...
> View attachment 252094


Morning RedEye, nice looking start.  Happy mojo to you.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks OF8. lol
No They got 3 extra pennywise x V in early bloom.  Buds were only about thumb nail size.
He uses a nice T5 light but he needs more.  Like most he does the trial and error method rather than just take my advice. lol .
His wife turned me on to a huge container full of cabbage rolls.  Boy they're good!   I Never get home cooked food so they are a real treat for me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Thanks OF8. lol
> No They got 3 extra pennywise x V in early bloom.  Buds were only about thumb nail size.
> He uses a nice T5 light but he needs more.  Like most he does the trial and error method rather than just take my advice. lol .


I am using a T5 along with my LED in my current grow. Not sure if it help because the T5 is kinda high above the canopy. At some point I need to get a 2nd LED. Just can’t justify the cost for now. Like you, I have more than I need or can even give away easily but this grow thing is kinda addicting. Anyone who says cannabis isn’t addictive has never grown...


----------



## ness (Mar 4, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> We’ze On the snow train...just waiting for the Union Pacific snow plow train to turn around and get in front of us and plow the way...Must be more snow up the hill the we have right here...
> I wanted to get off for a minute while we were stopped to make some yellow snow...they said no...
> View attachment 252096





2RedEyes said:


> Jozi’s and I are sitting in the lobby of a Reno pot shop awaiting our invitation back into the fun room...


RE, I'm glad you two are having a fun time.   Enjoy


----------



## umbra (Mar 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2019)

OF8
I couldn't gather enuff cash at one time to buy lights but I really needed them so I went with PayPal credit.  I make monthly payments and no interest if paid in 6mo.
Got both my king LEDs that way and made my last payment this month.   Old retired gimps gotta make it work somehow. lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2019)

i am growing in a small mothers tent at the moment -2x4x4 ft. only 2 plants. i have a king 1200 and i think it is enough light for now. if i go back to my 3x3x6.5 ft tent. i think another led will be needed. maybe for my mimosa grow which will start in a few weeks. i hate the idea of paying interest and the paypal fee so i will bite the bullet and pay as i go. i am getting cheaper and cheaper the older i get...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2019)

Lol.  
That's the point I was trying to make.  
I like using the PayPal credit cuz there's no fees or interest for 6mo. on purchases over( I think) a hundred dollars.
I'm poor as a church mouse so I try real hard to save a penny where I can.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2019)

my paypal account always says there is a fee to use credit. i will have top look into why. maybe because usually only use it to send money to friends...


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2019)

I wouldn't know how to use pay pal so I got stuff to learn --I'm moving kinda slow this morning kinda feeling my age !-- Cold make injuries hurt I had forgotten about !

Glad all survived the storm !-- Gloman growing is addictive and I got the withdrawals ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> my paypal account always says there is a fee to use credit. i will have top look into why. maybe because usually only use it to send money to friends...


Yes
To send money there is a fee.
However to purchase items online over 100 bucks you get to skate by the interest for 6mo. I just be sure to pay it before 6mo.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 4, 2019)

When I was poor poor I bought and used whatever I could afford that served the purpose.  When I started drawing my pensions and s.s. I started looking at improving the setup and nowadays I pretty much have the whole nine yards.  I still to this day grow in 5 gallon buckets because its one thing that I started with that I still trust.  I still clone under a homemade fluorescent fixture that uses 40 watt "grow bulbs" because it works.


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2019)

If it works ?-- Keep doing it -- If it don't try something else -- Seems simple enough !-- I kinda fell into water pharming and LEDs ---I thought it might be a good idea to get some lights while the getting was good -- I got what I need to set back up -just add water --then I'll need to upgrade my lights as I can --
I had to wait to get some stuff outta here before I could do much about painting -- Now that I got the master bedroom empty it'll go much faster !-- I got some clean up then paint prep and it's on !-- One bedroom at a time !-- Too beat up feeling from the cold aches to do anything today !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2019)

Good morning peeps
It is 13 degrees here. I am walking like keef this morning, all sore from doing way too much yesterday. I think i have a store bought mango haze i might pray work.  I had to buy another humidifier, thanks again Gman, those are really nice. I got a small one for the closet. Our humidity is 2. 
Have a good day peeps. I will be the one drooling in a corner.


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2019)

Carry on !-- Rose and I will be in the corner drooling !-- Just seems like that kinda day ?-- I opened the door and looked at the work room -- closed the door and walked away -- I'm done for the day- probably


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps
> It is 13 degrees here. I am walking like keef this morning, all sore from doing way too much yesterday. I think i have a store bought mango haze i might pray work.  I had to buy another humidifier, thanks again Gman, those are really nice. I got a small one for the closet. Our humidity is 2.
> Have a good day peeps. I will be the one drooling in a corner.



lol. 2? i don't think that qualifies as humidity. ron white has a comedy routine where his wife asks what the temperature is outside and he looks at the thermometer and it says 0. so he tells her there is no temperature... 2 is pretty close to no humidity. take care and feel better


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2019)

Saw the damage from the tornados and I'm having post hurricane flashbacks !-- Got no money but I send my sympathy !-- The death toll won't include those that die in the aftermath and not during the Tornado! -- When will things return to normal for U ?-- That's gone !- I'm sorry !


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2019)

Humidity of 2 ?-- Pretty close to no humidity ?- Dam !

I was thinking of that pink beauty Earl gots !-- U know there is just way too many choices of varieties to grow ?-- I got to start over so why not pick out a niche and just be good at it instead of trying to grow all 15,000 varieties ? -- Head injury people we got to organize stuff it just comes with the territory-- We can get overwhelmed by information overload so U develop tunnel vision !-- Maybe I just start with Tasty Plants with Color ?-- I'm the only one I gotta please ?-- I know good weed from bad -- Black plants with purple and pink bud ?-- red hair -?- golden hair? -- Maybe this will be my weed hood ?

 Edit :-- Earl what kind of weed U like to grow ?-- We'll do some seed swapping when I get settled back in ? -- I got some serious indicas and a bunch of **** never been grown -- It ain't the stuff with fancy names like they got in the free states but they got some fine bloodlines !--
Born and bred right here in the free state of Texas !-- Er ?-- We be free one day !- So maybe they was born and bred in Texas under the jack boot of prohibition --when they hunted our kind for sport  ---with the threat of jail always present --for even a dirty pipe !-- Insert middle finger emogee here !


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2019)

That lady with the rebel flag said I was an immigrant and should be deported -- It's true my family did immigrate to the United States !--Even though it wasn't the United States yet !---Later my family fought with both the blue and the grey in that great  unpleasantness --That was anything but civil !--but --she got my interest up ! -- So if they was gonna deport me would it be to some warm place ?-- Because I might be down for voluntary deportation if that's the case ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2019)

Most important thing is
Don't forget to pay your taxes!
12-20 Million illegal aliens are depending on you.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 4, 2019)

Good Afternoon OFC

It is sunny today!

More rain on the way though.

Have a great day.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 4, 2019)

Illegals get fake IDs and jobs and get the shit taxed out of them like most of the non-rich.  lol
So many maids, busboys, ect doing the work for pay the most would not not take for the jobs they do.


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2019)

The question is did I already take an afternoon dose of that tincture or do I need to take some ?-- Do U feel lucky punk ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2019)

Maybe they could deport me to Puerto Rico it stays warm there all year right ?--

That tincture be alright ya'll !--
 Shut up Other Keef !-- Look at U !--
 I guess we be knowing whether U needed more tincture ?-- I'm ashamed of U !-- U need to find Jesus or something !-- Hanging out getting high all the time and that music ?-- U need to get right with somebody !-- Back in the hospital we used to call that little walk U doing the Thorazine Shuffle !-- U ain't been anywhere near some Thorazine -- I'm ashamed of U !-- Do that walk again ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 4, 2019)

Puerto Rico is murder central right now, and you might be mistaken for a foreigner from a third world country. Not a great day at work. I got lots done, just overly busy and under paid. Healdsburg tomorrow and meetings on Weds


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2019)

Never did get much done today -- Maybe I'll be able to move better tomorrow ?-- I heard it said one time that the pen was mightier than the sword !-- If that be true then I'd say someone took a mighty pencil whooping today !-- U gotta watch Other Keef when he get high like that ! -- Que the Young Guns /Blaze of Glory music !-- I can't tell ya anymore cause of the rules and such !-- Don't worry bout me --Nobody can see me cause I'm in the spirit world !


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2019)

Pretty sure if they got a post office it got my picture up there with the most wanted !-- U shoulda seen it !-- Other Keef was smokin'm !-- Sure he get me in trouble some time but I was proud of him today!


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2019)

Morning OFC !
Wake and Bake !- I'm not digging the cold !-- I will try not to get so high today that I act a fool !-- I already took some that tincture so no promises !-- pipe is full but we working on it !

I been having coffee and entertaining Other Keef !-- We up to no good !-- Spreading vicious lies and such !
Did U know they already got Hannity indicted and Murdock is gonna sell Fox news to save himself ?-- They gonna turn it into an evangelical station --Preaching 24/7 !

-- I know it's true cause I made it up myself !-
-Good Times !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 5, 2019)

ROTFL

Good morning y'all!
Its a wonderfull day in the neighborhood.  Cold, dark and quiet.   I'm thinking it might be a good day to sight in the SKS.
We aren't allowed to use H.P. rifles for deer so, hmmm, what could It be used for?

I'm out of biotics so I took a hand full of bokashi and worked down into the soil then gave them a good drink of molasses water.
I wasn't sure if it would do anything but this morning my girlz are reaching for the lights almost singing!   Gotta pick up some EM1 today.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> ROTFL
> 
> Good morning y'all!
> Its a wonderfull day in the neighborhood.  Cold, dark and quiet.   I'm thinking it might be a good day to sight in the SKS.
> We aren't allowed to use H.P. rifles for deer so, hmmm, what could It be used for?


“A well-regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.” 

Stock up on ammo over the next couple of years. The gun grabbers are threatening executive action against guns and ammo if they take the White House...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 5, 2019)

Got That right OF8!
I been stocking up a long time and I have reloading equipment and supplies for all my weapons.
  I'm not even allowed to have a gun but I damn well dare Anybody to even Try to take mine.   It wouldn't go well for them.

My next up n comming crop.
Got 
BOC
Oregon Lemons
Sr91 x Mazar x bbsl
Apricot head
Cheech Wizard x grand daddy haze.
Almost time to sex them and thin the herd.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Got That right OF8!
> I been stocking up a long time and I have reloading equipment and supplies for all my weapons.
> I'm not even allowed to have a gun but I **** well dare Anybody to even Try to take mine.   It wouldn't go well for them.


My wife and I laugh when news reports say this one or that one had close to 1000 rounds after cops raided a house. 1000 rounds is a half a day at the range with my sons...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 5, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> My wife and I laugh when news reports say this one or that one had close to 1000 rounds after cops raided a house. 1000 rounds is a half a day at the range with my sons...



Hehehe.  No doubt!
If 1000 rounds gets you news coverage I wonder what they'd say about 10000 ready to shoot and 78lbs of powder and a few hundred pounds of unassembled bullets? lol.   
It amazes me how some ppl lap up the garbage these anti gun buttheads spew out.   If they so against guns tell the gov. To give theirs up first.   They do and Ill protect y'all with my life.   Only a FOOL would give away the tools they may Need to save their own life.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  I have 8 handguns 4 shotguns and 7 rifles. I have at least 1000 rounds or so of each caliber and loading dies for each.   Can't take mine without a legal battle and I can make my own ammo


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm still working out the load for my 22TCM


----------



## umbra (Mar 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2019)

I've misplaced my phone.  I'm tellin' ya it is turning into one rough day.  23 degrees outside and Harley is feeling quite lazy. He curled up in front of the fire and gots his snore on.


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2019)

I ain't got no guns-- U can check the records !-- So this ain't my fight !-- They can change the rules for new gun purchases!- I don't hear people screaming cause they not allowed to own fully automatic weapons of war !--Well regulated ? -- Means some rules ?-- I don't think the general public should have access to semi auto large capacity assault rifles either !-- As far as coming to people's house to search for guns -- That's not gonna happen ! --I can make explosive good as the next guy - Just because U can do a thing don't mean U have a right to do it !
The NRA used to be an honorable institution until the Russians bought it !-- I got no trust in them anymore !-- They don't look out for the people they look out for arms manufacturers !-- More is not always best !-- They just out to protect thier market by getting people worked up -- They gonna take your guns !-- They playing people !--


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2019)

I have a sig p220 in .45 that was given to me by a navy commander at my retirement.  The only thing special about it is the navy serial # but the state trooper who arrested me new exactly what it was.  You should have seen the look on his face when I signed the papers transferring that and my other guns back to me Friday.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I have a sig p220 in .45 that was given to me by a navy commander at my retirement.  The only thing special about it is the navy serial # but the state trooper who arrested me new exactly what it was.  You should have seen the look on his face when I signed the papers transferring that and my other guns back to me Friday.


My wife carries a sig p238. Nice gun but small. I carry a s&w compact 9. Been meaning to pick up a 45 but can’t justify the expense for now. Also have a moss berg 500 and an m&p 15.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2019)

I carry a Smith cs9 or sometimes a Bersa .380.  I have a small 6shot 1911 with a 3.5" barrel but you better be a man to shoot that gun more than one time and in a real life situation, kiss your ears goodbye.  I have popped my eardrum twice with that gun.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I carry a Smith cs9 or sometimes a Bersa .380.  I have a small 6shot 1911 with a 3.5" barrel but you better be a man to shoot that gun more than one time and in a real life situation, kiss your ears goodbye.  I have popped my eardrum twice with that gun.


My son has the 45 shield. Kicks less than my 9mm and is more comfortable to carry and conceal.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 5, 2019)

Good morning ofc...what we doin today?


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2019)

Its not the recoil, I don't like the ear damage.  I can shoot the 9mm without killin my ears.  Trust me, I love my .45s, I own an amt hardball, a Sringfield armory range officer and a few more.  I shoot 'em with ear protection though. Even worse is the 22tcm.  That little rascal shoots a fireball 3 ft outta the barrel!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2019)

Takin over the world.  Pinky and the Brain!


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2019)

We talking bout Lawyers -- Guns and money !-- Mostly guns ! -- I like that 1911 -- U know U shooting when U pull that trigger ! - A revolver is not an alligator gun this I know !
I don't hunt so it just for home protection -- If I had my way I'd have one those new 12 gauge  assault shotguns fully automatic- with like a 50 round drum magazine -- I think they call it AA12 ?-- I think if I were to return to hunting I would be personally obligated to use a black power rifle !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2019)

I used to hunt in Maryland when I was at Annapolis.  I killed my first Sika deer with a .50 cal flintlock the boys on my 1st destroyer built me while we were on deployment.  It was a Thompson center kit and really accurate.  Gotta keep the poeder dry!


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2019)

If I wanted to control guns in America I wouldn't even consider trying collect them all -- I'd go right for the heart of the matter and put a $25 tax on each bullet !- The reloaders are ahead of the game !-- Save your brass !


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2019)

I want one those 3D printers - and the program to print a lower reciever for the M-16 or whatever the new military assault rifle is called -- Now we talking turning legal AR style rifle into fully automatic military assault rifle !-- 3D printing gonna be a Pandora's box of good and bad !--Sun came out and it warmed up some -- Think I'll go sit and soak up some on the back porch - Where my pipe ?


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2019)

I think you better buy a cnc machine instead.  Those 3d printers can't really make guns.  Just one shot accidents.


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2019)

I know about printed guns and don't want one -- Just the lower reciever !-- but it would be great to just print up a part if something breaks !-- 3D printing ain't the end all be all ! -- If I wanted to make guns I can get the blueprints for that grease gun they used in WW2  -- The Thompson sub machine gun was intricate and complicated and they couldn't make them fast enough so they cooked up the grease gun !-- Mostly stamped and pressed parts it wouldn't be hard to make a bunch of them real fast !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2019)

Good morning peeps. it was 8 degrees last night, a balmy 25 now with more snow coming tonight and over night. Maybe it will be the last of it. The birds are going nuts, all of them trying to clean out their houses but there is snow deep. what a dumb time.
Bud had a big gun in alaska, big enough for a bear.  He got 3 cariboo, i remember.   Maybe a moose. I do remember moose roasts. oh yuck, i didn't know how to cook it. I had a 22. we did target practice. When he was unemployed at christmas time one year, he sold his guns for presents for the kids. He said he had lost his hunting desire. 
 that is all i got on guns. lol  Smokeumifyougotum.


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2019)

Rose maybe U should buy Bud another gun ?-- We've always had a peaceful transfer of power from one administration to the next !-- I don't see that happening this time ! -- So say the cards !


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2019)

Sometimes I think I should go to ground until Texas decides to go MMJ or I go somewhere else ?-- Way too many people know who and where I am !-- and more than one just plain don't like me ! --I knew being from a prohibition state and openly flaunting it on a grow thread probably wasn't the best idea I ever had ?--  I'm surprised one of them hasn't dropped a dime on me already !
I'm wearing a target-- I probably should consider going dark for awhile ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2019)

I sold a Dan Wesson custom .45 to buy a new block for my race car once.


----------



## Icecalibur (Mar 5, 2019)

Keef, I think it's very very unlikely anyone would know who you are here simply because your username isn't something that would come up in a normal search result that is personal to you, and it's made even more unlikely by the fact that anyone willing to 'drop a dime' on you would not be part of a cannabis forum in the first place (most times)..and imagine how many forums there are now on the internet. I think your safe personally but if you would feel more comfortable going dark for a while you go for it


----------



## thegloman (Mar 5, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I sold a Dan Wesson custom .45 to buy a new block for my race car once.


Buddy of mine found a DW .45 out in the desert. Was a Great gun!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps. it was 8 degrees last night, a balmy 25 now with more snow coming tonight and over night. Maybe it will be the last of it. The birds are going nuts, all of them trying to clean out their houses but there is snow deep. what a dumb time.
> Bud had a big gun in alaska, big enough for a bear.  He got 3 cariboo, i remember.   Maybe a moose. I do remember moose roasts. oh yuck, i didn't know how to cook it. I had a 22. we did target practice. When he was unemployed at christmas time one year, he sold his guns for presents for the kids. He said he had lost his hunting desire.
> that is all i got on guns. lol  Smokeumifyougotum.


I don’t hunt. Don’t have the stomach for it. Just shot for fun and target practice. Bud is a good dad. A good Christmas for kids is way more important than a gun or two.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2019)

We had a rip roaring 23degree high today, now its headed back down.  I think I'll do me some doobage and chill with the ice road truckers.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 5, 2019)

Watchin that show can inspire a good pucker! lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2019)

I don’t ice road truck either. No stomach for that fun...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2019)

Come on.  I jumped outta perfectly good airplanes.  But they do drama it up pretty good.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 5, 2019)

Hehe
Ya not gonna catch me jumpin out a perfectly good airplane!
  Maybe when I was 10' tall n bullet proof, but these days I'm only 5'8 and barely water resistant. lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2019)

Well, when I was in Reno the other day, I visited a pot store(my 1st time) and bought something they called Super Ringo...I cannot find any info on that particular strain but there is a strain called Ringo’s Gift #1 & #2(not sure what happened to 2 & 3)...Hardly any THC in this stuff but it sure does something cool...There is something like a high, but it’s hard to describe...just relaxing and loose...it’s a nice thing to add into what ever else you do weed wise...I’m hoping that the ACDC CBD seeds that I ordered will be similar...I can see mixing this with all kinda THC for fixin what ails ya...


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 6, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Been busy working on oil the last few days and here's the payoff.


----------



## ness (Mar 6, 2019)

Good morning folks.  That a good pay off gloman.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 6, 2019)

I use about 1c.c. a day so this will get me thru close to 2 months.
I wish I could still smoke it but caps are best for the medicinal effects anyway.


----------



## ness (Mar 6, 2019)

gloman that herbva pro set smoking device has not come yet.  It's still on it way.  They said around march 13th.  Will see.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 6, 2019)

Good morning People!  It is above 20, finally.  1st two times I got up it wqs 11 and 14 respectively.  I'm hoping for spring after this cold spell.   Don't trust that groundhog!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 6, 2019)

I have a couple dry herb vape hand held units.
The V2 pro works ok but I have to load it too much.  Now even the vape hurts my lungs.


----------



## ness (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm looking forward in trying the vape pipe.  I have copd and some herb is harsher than other's.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2019)

Good morning, snowing here and cold. I hear this is the last of it. It better be. The robins always come in the spring and the junco's leave. They are both here and the robins are shaking and cold. Dirty trick mother nature.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 6, 2019)

My back yard is full of geese again. They are really fond of anything edible.  It's up to 23° now


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 6, 2019)

You know,  I have tried a bunch of vaping devices and it seems to me that vaping and dry herb just don't do well together.  Now oil on the other hand.......


----------



## ness (Mar 6, 2019)

Hello Nick.  the pipe I got is a dry herb pipe.  I guess I shouldn't of called it a  vaper.   I order a month ago and it still hasn't got here yet.  Bummer


----------



## ness (Mar 6, 2019)

Rose you sure have had a cold snowy winter.   We are getting the last of the cold weather here.  It's going to frezz;s tonight.  Still haven't finished weeding the garden area.  The grow area is weeded and waiting on the white house to go up.  Poor birds,  I need to get more bird seed.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 6, 2019)

ness said:


> Hello Nick.  the pipe I got is a dry herb pipe.  I guess I shouldn't of called it a  vaper.   I order a month ago and it still hasn't got here yet.  Bummer


that is a vape device. looks like a pretty affordable one too. may try it when i get over this balance issue and feel like catching a buzz. my kids have a volcano they shared and each had a davinci something or other. neither gave me the satisfaction of a good drag off of a nice doob though. probably muscle and nerve memory...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2019)

isn't that the truth, love me some joints.
I have serious question. Do you think if young adults are trying to get off opiates and meth ,that pot will make them go back on said drugs.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 6, 2019)

Rose
It depends on them and what they really want.
I was strung out Bad on meth for YEARS but when I was done pot helped me cope with the shock of becoming normal again.
I think pot had a Key roll in my getting off and Staying off of chemical drugs.
I've never felt pot steered me to anything except the refrigerator.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 6, 2019)

Getting off the serious stuff is a matter of personal decision and the sometimes hell that goes with that decision.  The right strain of our herb helps a lot.  I'm sure a radical sativa may bring a different result.


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2019)

There is a rehab in Maine that uses cannabis for opioid addiction. It is considered radical therapy


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2019)

Awesome you guys are the best. So last week i had had it with being snowed in and I went to our local dispensary. i wanted that cbd mango haze. Well,  i have been to dispensaries all over this state and a few in oregon and Cali. Our local one is the worst. The door people are rude it is weird but true. It pisses me off when they are rude and I usually point it out to them. (2times) 
Hang on, this is long, sorry. Well that day these two kids came in the dispensary and there were probably 200 people in there(crowded) when i hear the door man say, " you can't bring those in here" So i look up and see this young woman, say i aint leavin it outside.  Next thing i know these two kids and 3 suitcases are sitting beside me. I try and move one of the suitcases over so they have more room. Heavy. Long story longer..


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2019)

So the young man asked me how this dispensary stuff works, He said, what do I do. I told him to order what he wanted. He didn't know i told him he wanted sunset sherbert and he said ok. Those kids, he is 25 she is 35 flew out here to washington and took a cab to the dispensary from Tennessee.  They told me and I thought, hmmm these are my people.. lol I asked them where they were going and said to the oxf house. That is a house for drug and alcoholics to get off the sauce.  So I offered to take them to where they were going.  I gave her my phone number.   I took her to sign up for food stamps. Interesting kids. She and I talked about pot being an exit drug. BUt the house doesn't think so. Anyway, when they graduate can they smoke pot or will it all go to hell?


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2019)

You're asking questions that don't have a single answer. As many answers as there are addicts. Addiction is a disease. But there are different degrees of addiction and personality types. People genetically predisposed to addictive personality disorder will have a much tougher time than someone who has arthritis and a MD prescribed them opiates and they became addicted


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2019)

Some addicts suffer from depression or other mental illness, curing the addiction is only part of the process. The underlying depression or other illness has to be addressed as well.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 6, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> So the young man asked me how this dispensary stuff works, He said, what do I do. I told him to order what he wanted. He didn't know i told him he wanted sunset sherbert and he said ok. Those kids, he is 25 she is 35 flew out here to washington and took a cab to the dispensary from Tennessee.  They told me and I thought, hmmm these are my people.. lol I asked them where they were going and said to the oxf house. That is a house for drug and alcoholics to get off the sauce.  So I offered to take them to where they were going.  I gave her my phone number.   I took her to sign up for food stamps. Interesting kids. She and I talked about pot being an exit drug. BUt the house doesn't think so. Anyway, when they graduate can they smoke pot or will it all go to ****?


You are probably the nicest person, Rose. Jeez. Of all the jerks they could have stumbled across they got a person who wanted to help. You are a saint or better...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2019)

Most of the people I know that have problems with drugs also have personality disorders as well...A good friend of my wife just called this morning to unload to my wife...She found her daughter (40 something and mother to a young child)passed out in the bathtub and about ready to drown...she couldn’t get her out so drained the tub and call 911...I don’t know what the pills were but it was pills and vodka...she’s now in the hospital but the story now has to go somewhere so maybe it’s a good thing to get her into the county system and maybe help...my wife’s sister went thru the same thing and still struggles...she’s off the vodka and pills mostly but she’s bipolar and manic depressive and is having a hell of a time getting help...we try but the county and state don’t make it easy...She lived with us for several years and we cannot go back to that as it almost did us in...


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2019)

bi polar affected disorder is manic depression, just an old name.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2019)

Oh my god RE, that is horrible. How scary for your wife's friend and all that heard about her. I am glad she will get help now. Umbra you are an ambassador for bipolar,  i learned a lot about it from you. You have the bruises to prove it, huh. 
OF, not even close, but my mom was. She brought home a woman that danced topless with snakes. LOL, i was in highschool and came home and found her there. LOL.. I bought died. Mom met her at safeway and she needed food, mom took her shopping in our freezer where there was beef and stuff.  My mom was the church organist for 60 years. ha.


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Oh my god RE, that is horrible. How scary for your wife's friend and all that heard about her. I am glad she will get help now. Umbra you are an ambassador for bipolar,  i learned a lot about it from you. You have the bruises to prove it, huh.
> OF, not even close, but my mom was. She brought home a woman that danced topless with snakes. LOL, i was in highschool and came home and found her there. LOL.. I bought died. Mom met her at safeway and she needed food, mom took her shopping in our freezer where there was beef and stuff.  My mom was the church organist for 60 years. ha.


My mother was that way with cats, lol. As a kid I think we had more than 15 cats.


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2019)

https://www.brainpickings.org/2013/02/21/cat-haters-handbook-tomi-ungerer-william-cole/


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey OFC, stopped in to see how y'all are ? the small jungle is still going...maybe I'll start flushing them on Saturday or Sunday ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey ofc, how you hangin this evening...just got home from band practice tonight...we had a pretty good session...if anyone is in the Placer county area, we will be playin music at the Foothill Brew Fest May 4th at the Gold Country fair grounds in Auburn...I think around 3 pm...
Nick it hasn’t been 5 days yet but here is how they are today... I have them on auto feed 4 times per day for 5 minutes...I’d like the weather to warm up though, I’m ready for springtime and I think my grow would be better with some 70 degree...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 7, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Not as cold today. Not warm but Ill take it!
I picked up organic nutes and EM1 yesterday then gave the girlz a big drink.  Can't wait for the lights to come on so I can how they like it.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 7, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  It is a balmy 17 degrees here this morning and sunny.  I gotta get out and do some ornery stuff today.


----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC. More rain, lol.


----------



## mrcane (Mar 7, 2019)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine here ....sleept  in today time for a morning bake maybe some girl scout cookies ....


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Rose your mom must of enjoy playing for the church, 60 years wow.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2019)

Good morning. THE SUN IS SHINING AND IT IS 37 DEGREES!!!! the icicles are melting. Just in the nic of time... 
Ness, my mom rocked that organ and piano. lol one time she was  89 some friends took her to dinner at a place that had a bar. My mom never smoked a cig in her life or had a cocktail either, not pias she just wasn't interested.  Anyway, and i promise this is the last story for a while. they were leaving the restaurant and she heard piano music from the bar, she started walking toward it and the company told her she didn't want to go into a bar... she did and sat on the piano bench with the entertainer and started playing the same thing he was only up high on the key board. I would have been so embarrassed, but he started playing with her and they were doing boogie woogie... he got up and said she was better, so then she played amazing grace and invited the bar to church. the end


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2019)

lol Rose, that must of been something.  Do you play?  Nursing a head ache.  Other bowl.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2019)

I used to play until we got Howard the special needs poodle and he cries really loud with any kind of piano music. He is 8 so when he goes i will try again. lol


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2019)

Dogs are funny.  I like to hear my dogs howling.  It doesn't last long.  So, that is ok.  Have a good day OFC.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 7, 2019)

Good day OFC

Have a good one!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 7, 2019)

Ya know, it sure is nice................uh forget that. Its snowing again.


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2019)

60 degrees out.  Didn't do anything today.  Had a head ache stiffen in my neck.  Going to get out tomorrow and hopefully finish weeding the garden.


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2019)

gloman snow ak


----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2019)

Bought a portable digital microscope to check the trichomes. It takes pix too.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 7, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2019)

Ness, sorry you don't feel well, I hope it is gone in the morning.  Umbra, i just want to crawl in that picture and sit a spell. magical.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 7, 2019)

Bootiful pictures


----------



## mrcane (Mar 7, 2019)

Got a little fresh snow on My bonsai garden... .


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2019)

wow paradise has snow?  Round my parts we call that a skiff. That is a very cool bonsai Cane, how long have you  had them. Beautiful.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 7, 2019)

Yep they look like trichomes...
Do you have a link to the purchase source of that thing? I use a macro lens on my phone but it’s not the best pics...


----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2019)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mustcam-...1&wl14=mobile microscope with sd card&veh=sem


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks umbra


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 7, 2019)

mrcane, those Bonsai look right at home with the snow, beautiful.  I need me a hobby like that.  My hobbies are all expensive.


----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Thanks umbra


you can find them cheaper on ebay and amazon


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 7, 2019)

I didn't take any pictures but I spent the afternoon tending my garden.  I have had only one show sex so far but she is a BDxBKxBPU.  Made my day that she's a girl because I had one like her that was beautiful and due to be harvested the day I got popped.  This girl was my last seed but she's loud and proud.  I gave all of 'em a massive trimming today.  I removed all the leaves touching the ground and all the big fan leaves.  They were beautiful but they were also causing the branches underneath to bend over towards the ground.  Next time I see them they should be bushy again.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 8, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Well, they say spring is on the way, but I'm thinking it could come a little quicker and I'd be ok with that. lol
I flipped the lights on my new babies to sex them out.  Its SUCH a challenge being patient waiting for them to show. lol


----------



## ness (Mar 8, 2019)

Hop


mrcane said:


> View attachment 252119
> Got a little fresh snow on My bonsai garden... .


mrcane I love your bonsai's.  I try growing one, didn't work.  Pretty snow picture.  Have a relaxing day.


----------



## ness (Mar 8, 2019)

umbra said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mustcam-5M-Handheld-Mobile-LCD-Digital-Microscope-with-1200x-magnification-Micro-SD-Storage-Photo-and-Video-Capture-Measurement-by-Software/612714501?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=916&adid=22222222222133709122&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=e&wl1=o&wl2=c&wl3=74973034839569&wl4=pla-4578572598582450&wl5=&wl6=&wl7=& wl10=Walmart&wl12=612714501_10000000931&wl14=mobile microscope with sd card&veh=sem


I like that microscope umbra.  Happy growing.


----------



## ness (Mar 8, 2019)

Morning OFC.  W0ke up and took a break.  It is good to be retired.  After a while I'm going outside for yard work.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 8, 2019)

Hey folks.  I woke up to a blizzard.  Good news iss it is 30 degrees.  Bad news is its white outside.  Lets share a doob


----------



## ness (Mar 8, 2019)

Wake and Bake.  (buzz, buzz)


----------



## ness (Mar 8, 2019)

It's snowing on you too Nick.  This has to be the end to it.


----------



## umbra (Mar 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC. More rain. Everything here is in blossom. Cut my grass last week and it is over 6 inches now. Add to my list


----------



## zigggy (Mar 8, 2019)

good morning guys ....


----------



## mrcane (Mar 8, 2019)

Morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW..


----------



## mrcane (Mar 8, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> wow paradise has snow?  Round my parts we call that a skiff. That is a very cool bonsai Cane, how long have you  had them. Beautiful.


Morning Rose , think that I have been doing bonsai around 25 yrs now ..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2019)

Headshots of my 2 plants for your viewing pleasure...
Green Crack and ‘Dalton Doob’


----------



## zigggy (Mar 8, 2019)

I had a bonsi tree awhile back ( nothing like yours) it was maybe 6 inches tall when I got her ,,I used to love getting high and trimming her,,,,, very relaxing ,,,at the time life was crazy ,,must have moved 6 times in one year, somewere along the way I lost her ,,,,,,now that life is more stable maybe ill get another one ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2019)

Oh my, it is beautiful up in here this morning.  beautiful Washington state, beautiful bud shots from OF. fabulous. Umbras shots beautiful...  We have sun again but in the 20s.. I need to prune roses but they are still covered with snow. soon, very soon. Have a good day my peeps.


----------



## mrcane (Mar 8, 2019)

Heading into Seattle for a hockey game tonight should be a great time. Played some hockey when I was young back East, haven't been to a game in years..
Smoking on some Girl scout cookies this morning. Join me if you like too!!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2019)

Something to note:I have always had a lot of white crusty build up on the outside of my felt pots whether using organic or chemical nutes(worse with chemicals). This grow the pots have almost no buildup. I am using EM and a fulvic/humic acid (thx @umbra )once a week in my waterings. I believe both are chelators so I am guessing the excess has been taken up by the plants instead of crystalixing out on to the pots. Another indicator (I think) is this is my first grow where the fan leaves are yellowing.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Heading into Seattle for a hockey game tonight should be a great time. Played some hockey when I was young back East, haven't been to a game in years..
> Smoking on some Girl scout cookies this morning. Join me if you like too!!!!


Gotta love minor league hockey. Those guys are hungry and play hard. I saw every home game of the Rochester Amerks a couple of seasons in a row back in the 80’s as a member of the sneak in club. We knew all the doors that wouldn’t lock at the War Memorial. Sneaking in made it easier to smuggle in a case of beer too but getting chased with beer bottles stuffed in the sleeves of your coat was tough...


----------



## zigggy (Mar 8, 2019)

still unemployed ,,,not really even looking ,,,just enjoying time with my boy ,,,I drive him to school and pick him up everyday ,,its great ,,we plan what were gonna make for dinner then we go to the store ,,,I have enough in savings so I can pay all our  bills for a couple of months ,,,after that ill need to find something ,,,,my lawyer tell me I might not have a case against my former employer  ,,,they fired the cat that fired me and told me I should return to work as the dude did not have the authority to fire me and this is all a big miss understanding ,,,maybe ill go back maybe not ,,,we will see ,,,,anyway stay safe ,be well zigggy


----------



## thegloman (Mar 8, 2019)

zigggy said:


> still unemployed ,,,not really even looking ,,,just enjoying time with my boy ,,,I drive him to school and pick him up everyday ,,its great ,,we plan what were gonna make for dinner then we go to the store ,,,I have enough in savings so I can pay all our  bills for a couple of months ,,,after that ill need to find something ,,,,my lawyer tell me I might not have a case against my former employer  ,,,they fired the cat that fired me and told me I should return to work as the dude did not have the authority to fire me and this is all a big miss understanding ,,,maybe ill go back maybe not ,,,we will see ,,,,anyway stay safe ,be well zigggy


You already have the most important and valuable thing life has.  Your kid.  Enjoy every minute you can. Too soon they head out in the world on their own.  lol
Wish I could live closer to mine.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 8, 2019)

zig, hang in there and make 'em a counter offer.  Tell them you'll come back if they pay you oh, I dunno, 50% of the overtime they owe you and gurantee time an a half from now on for over 40.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 8, 2019)

@umbra next week is it...rain gonna be gone(mostly) at least for a few days...sun gonna be shining in the sky...
Good morning ofc, hope you all have a 420 day...


----------



## ness (Mar 8, 2019)

After noon OFC.  cane, of8 beauty in your pic.  Rose, happy your having a smiley day.   zigggy u and your son enjoy this time together.  Did, someone call 420, I'm in.  bong hit


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2019)

I like watching hockey. I like how the players as pro athletes seem to appreciate the fact that they make a lot of money to play a game. And now, I like that the NHL is cannabis friendly. Hoping this spreads to other sports. Beats the pants off of opioids...

http://www.espn.com/nhl/story/_/id/26046596/is-nhl-future-marijuana-pro-sports-why-be


----------



## thegloman (Mar 9, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Has anybody identified the terp profile from pennywise x V?
She's still in very early flower but she smells Oh So sweet!
The BB King has a bit of a gassy smell right now but as before I suspect it will change. Boy she's a big girl!


----------



## zigggy (Mar 9, 2019)

good morning friends ,,,,,


----------



## ness (Mar 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Got another busy day planed.  Hope everyone has a relaxing day.


----------



## umbra (Mar 9, 2019)

good morning OFC


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 9, 2019)

Morning...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 9, 2019)

Hey guys.  I think keef has been on hiatus for long enuff!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 9, 2019)

I was just wondering where he was.  Lol
I miss his entertaining posts!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2019)

Keef said he should go dark. I think he should come back as someone else...mrs keef? , no, how bout texas jack.  i don't know, but come back keef.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 9, 2019)

Good morning ofc, I have this little weather app that I watch...and it forecasts ten days out...next Monday, it approaches 70*...I’m pretty sure it’s gonna dash my dreams and snow that day but wouldn’t that be nice...Spring!!!
Jozi and her pile of toys...they’ll be spread all over the house before the day is done...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 9, 2019)

Texas Jack !  There ya go.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 9, 2019)

A friend of mine asked me to look into strains that might help with his type 2 diabetes...so looking around there are a few but one seems to stand out among them...Doug's Varin from California Cannabinoids comes highly recommended but it seems the breeder is not allowing distribution of seeds or clones...supposedly the high THCV has properties that help one maintain proper glucose balance and helps maintain more normal diet habits(does not promote munchies) as well as several other healthy benefits...you can appearantly only purchase processed products but cannot grow your own...anyone have experience with this strain or others that might benefit someone with diabetes?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 9, 2019)

I have diabetes. Type 2.
I noticed my blood sugar stabilizing once I started taking rso daily.  It wasn't the intended reason for using it. Just a benefit.
I use it for neuropathy in my legs and phantom pain where my hand was amputated.
I've used a lot of strains and they all seem to help me stay in the good range.


----------



## ness (Mar 9, 2019)

evening folks  done for the day.  Red Eye is Jozi your only pet?  Kool picture.  I see she dosed chew her toys up.  I had a dog that didn't chew his toy.  Sure, save a lot of money.


----------



## ness (Mar 9, 2019)

bong hit


----------



## ness (Mar 9, 2019)

Been thinking about which beens to plant.  I know, I'm going for train wreak and keef's WI X BBSL (WI=umbra's white x mepal indica).  umbra did you breed the black berry snow lotus or did keef?  And, the PH x BBSL (PH= rose's purrle haze).


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2019)

What up OFC  ?-- Been on a top secret mission still am -We have a thing over here where the success of Spring Break is measured on the BPM scale -- (Bikinis Per Mile )- I been counting ! - I wanted to go to Austin City Limits festival but might be best that I didn't -- That and some other stuff been keeping me busy !--I'm working on getting outta here !--  I'm bound and determined to get off the beach and get a grow set back up soon  -- He got me 3 indicas up -over there -some hybrids be next ! 
Just passing thru ketchup when I can !-- Be sexing WI-x-BBSL-- NS-x- (MZR-X-BBSL) and NL -x- BBSL - Soon over in East Texas !-- 
Zig -- Hang in there !-- Been a tough year for the OFC !


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2019)

Ness - PH is Rose's Purple Haze -- She'll give U some color !
I had 3 BBSL seed that I got from Giggy -- Only one came up it was a boy named Waldo -- Cause where's Waldo ?-- He was everywhere !--  They said the BBSL male "bring the fire"-- He hasn't disappointed !--
Gloman-- sure as the sun gonna come up tomorrow that B.B. gonna be blueberry !
I can't find my black football helmet and riot baton !--- I need to get moved and set back up so I can find stuff !-- U know I been raisinghell don't U ?-- Boy they pissed at me !--


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2019)

2 re, cannabis does lower blood sugar, and it isn't just cbd or anything, i think it is the full plant. My sugars went normal or below after taking rso too. But, if the person hasn't used pot much, i would suggest a tincture as rso is soo strong and heavy.
Ness, keef made my purple haze prettier.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2019)

That Jozie is so cute with one black eye and one white. if she were a poodle she would be a parti poodle. She is adorable.Does she still have puppy breath?


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2019)

Diabetes ?-- I'm tired of telling U guys to eat more weed !--
Ain't no reason for a pot farmer not to be on a regular edible dose !-- That is where the medical benefits lie !-- I smoke for pleasure and eat my medicine !-- I do like an edible buzz !-- Make me real high for Long time !
Rose --I still got a few original PH seed !-- I don't know about making PH prettier but with that BBSL dad she is different - the one I had was very dark and a soft purple color  -- I thought maybe call it "Magenta Madness "!-- She pretty but then there's that Madness part the BBSL brought !- I don't know if there are other phenos or not she was the only one I grew !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2019)

I remember her Keef, she was beautiful. my original was pink, yours was purple.


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2019)

That BBSL male throw some Pink in his offspring if momma got any color at all -- I been saving those PH seed --
I may need a male PH later ?-- I'm anxious to get back to it -- I wanna mess with some color -- Indicas of course ! 
Maybe next year I be at ACL and SXSW festivals representing for the OFC !


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2019)

Someone needs to try my new tincture recipe -- 4 parts crumbled decarb in 6 parts oil -- heat it --stir - U can just put it on a warm shelf -- Strain the oil off after it cools enough to handle --Try a tablespoon of that oil -- That should be a large stoner dose --I think 2 teaspoons is a functional dose  --Someone else need to give it a try and post some input !


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2019)

All them Peeps  on the beach for spring break -- I hope no wooly bugger monster don't get super high and start screaming in the night like they do -- Get them coyotes all worked up ?-- So U want a spring break that U won't forget ?-- That can be arranged -- Like I've said before -- Just cause U can do a thing don't  mean U should !--  Whatcha think ?--Should I ?-- Lit up on the beach when out of the darkness comes a sound make the hair on back your neck stand up and dogs go crazy  !-- U ain't forgetting that spring break ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 9, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> That Jozie is so cute with one black eye and one white. if she were a poodle she would be a parti poodle. She is adorable.Does she still have puppy breath?


She still has the puppy breath yes...She’s a little terror though to the cats we have...and she is resisting her regular puppy training...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 9, 2019)

ness said:


> evening folks  done for the day.  Red Eye is Jozi your only pet?  Kool picture.  I see she dosed chew her toys up.  I had a dog that didn't chew his toy.  Sure, save a lot of money.


Yes, she is a chewer...most of these toys came from the local thrift store or dollar store so not a problem...we also have 2 cats and she terrorizes them daily...fortunately they can escape either up in furniture or outside...


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2019)

Why must I chase the cat?-- Must be The dog in me ?-- Atomic Dog !

Get'm Jozi !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 10, 2019)

Good morning y'all!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 10, 2019)

Good morning folks.  Did you remember to set up tour clocks?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 10, 2019)

Can Anyone tell me why we have to change our clocks?
What is the purpose?   Nothing we do is dependant on daylight anymore.  Electricity solved that problem.


----------



## zigggy (Mar 10, 2019)

good morning everyone


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

Morning OFC 
Let's do this day !


----------



## umbra (Mar 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Wake n bake and a cup of Joe. More rain


----------



## zigggy (Mar 10, 2019)

morning gman ,,,I could be wrong but I think day light savings time came about during ww2,,,had something to do with saving fuel ,,,the idea never really worked and they should have scraped it after the war but they didn't ,,,a few states have done away with it ,,there's been talk of them doing away with it entirely


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

Daylight saving time is just what it says it is -- Lots of people work during daylight hours so they can see to do thier job -- If we didn't adjust our clocks they would be working in the dark !-- We just adjust the time to take advantage of the light !


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 10, 2019)

Google: An Act to preserve daylight and provide standard time for the United States' was enacted on *March 19, 1918*. [See law]It both established standard time zones and set summer DST to begin on *March 31, 1918*. Daylight Saving Time was observed for seven months in 1918 and 1919

Google: In *1882* Edison helped form the Edison Electric Illuminating Company of New York, which brought electric light to parts of Manhattan. But progress was slow. Most Americans still lit their homes with gas light and candles for another fifty years. Only in *1925* did half of all homes in the U.S. have electric power.


Stoner: Today a farmer can plow his field at night, remotely, via GPS, while watching from an IR camera drone and he sits/stands and watches.  (that way "no one" gets hurt by all the Glyphosate in the air  )

times change, clocks don't need to anymore


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

Hey Joe !- How U been Cuz ?--
I just live in this world - I'm not allowed to make rules or change them -- I just do the best I can to survive !
Who really knows what time it is anyway ?- Greenwich mean time for all ?-- Why have time zones ?
Let's go blow some **** up today it helps relieve frustration !-- I know that's against the law but still I like big boom !
I ain't right ya know ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

Wanna get real high ?-- I know how to do that !-- 
 It's the price I pay to make tincture !-- There is a limit to how concentrated a concentrate should be if U want to measure an accurate dose !-- Or U can just guess like I do ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

I was jamming on some new Led Zeppelin but turned out there ain't no new Zeppelin -- Greta Van Fleet fooled me !


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

I got olive oil tincture in my eye again !-- liquid fire !--- Make me cry like a baby !-- Not sure if I'm survive it this time ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 10, 2019)

Keef
Ya not supposed to use it as eye drops!  lol
I done that before and its no joke!


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

My second time Gloman -- I be alright I took some tincture for the pain but I had already taken some and it just kicked in !--Nothing I can  but hold on !-- The letters already be running from my thumbs on the phone ?-- My eye still sore !-- Mess around and get some tincture on your finger then scratch your old crippled eye ?-- Ain't good !


----------



## umbra (Mar 10, 2019)

The new girl working it ... she a keeper. purple pineapple bomb x BoC


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

Look at Umbra and his little red cup ?-- She getting top heavy on ya ?-- Work it Cuz !-- I'll be needing a cut !-- If I close one eye I can ?-- No I can't !


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

I got a question about controlling type 2 diabetes with weed and the effect of this THCV -- Before ingesting weed is decarbed -- What happens to THCV when it goes thru decarb ?-- THCV ?--- That ain't it ya'll !-- It's something else !
I'm overwhelmed sometimes when I think of the implications of what we can do with this noble weed !-- 
U know how much is spent annually on diabetes and other medical conditions we could treat ?-- People sick and dying all around me and if I raise a finger and get caught helping even one ?-- I go to jail !-- I'm not sure I want to fit into a world like this ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

Umbra we probably need to get some numbers on that chocolate pineapple bomb thang U bred ?-- Tell ya what -- Send me about a kilo and I'll run it by the OFC lab and get back to U with some numbers ?


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 10, 2019)

I don't think that solo cup is gonna yield a kilo but that's still amamzing
.  Ain't gonna do that with dirt!


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

Coco chips and nute water ?-- Umbra got it going on !-- doing that in my 2 inch aero baskets and they fall over from being top heavy -- But I got a plan !-- Umbra got a chocolate pineapple bomb thang-- I got a sack of seed to a chocolate blueberry - Somewhere in those seed lives "highly desirable " -- I just gotta find it !-- Then there is (Nurse Larry -x- BBSL)--x- BOC-- I have not a clue what it will be except it will be tasty !


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

Umbra gave me a goal when he was toying with the idea of those 10,000 clones -- I want that capacity one day just to say I did it !-- What I got in mind though is 4 part rotation with about 25 plants in each part !-- Then 50 -- Then 100 !-- Depending on available space -- The key to it is having a veg that can feed it !-- The weed must flow !
Texas doesn't change to some kind of mmj or something this session Ole Keef might just bounce on outta here ?-- We'll know soon enough ?
60s and heavy fog at the beach today -- They got lucky last night -- I fell asleep and didn't unleash the wooly bugger fog monster on them -- Be a lot more crowded next weekend ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 10, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I don't think that solo cup is gonna yield a kilo but that's still amamzing
> .  Ain't gonna do that with dirt!


ProMix#4, same as dirt. And GH 3 part with some EM1


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 10, 2019)

Hey Nick, here they are a week later with the grow lights off and just some room light for the photo...I may go ahead and put the solo cups into some larger cloth pots and then let them set a couple days before removing the cups...I usually cut the bottom out and plant the whole cup, then I’ll cut down each side and remove the cup a half at a time...My cloth pots are a few grows old so I think I’ll give’m a good soak and wash first...
Shark Shock is showing off it’s Indica nature...


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

RE--Ever thought about just cutting the bottom out the cups and let the roots grow down to your res ?-- They will if U take them off that board !-- Kinda like my boxes except U drip -- I spray the roots !-- The roots reach the nute water soon enough -- Last year during hurricane Harvey -- I lost power for a week and was gone -- I lost a few fresh cut clones but  the rest were still alive and fairly healthy when I got back -


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 10, 2019)

Keef said:


> RE--Ever thought about just cutting the bottom out the cups and let the roots grow down to your res ?-- They will if U take them off that board !-- Kinda like my boxes except U drip -- I spray the roots !-- The roots reach the nute water soon enough -- Last year during hurricane Harvey -- I lost power for a week and was gone -- I lost a few fresh cut clones but  the rest were still alive and fairly healthy when I got back -


I tried that hydro DW thing with the roots in the res...a couple times...didn’t work for me...My res is actually under that black tub with just a small drain tube between the two, so the roots would have a ways to go to get there...because I’m growing in a cabinet, having the res inside the box gives me sky high humidity which is prolly fine for seedlings and veg but not so for flowering...I lost a few buds last time to rot so I’ve better isolated the res this time around...now my humidity is much more in control...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2019)

Good morning all. Sunny and cold still lots of snow. nice to see the sun though.  Umbra, you are such a showoff. I am just glad to know ya. I couldn't grow a plant in a keg cup to save my life. really. coolness.
I am gonna take a nap, you'll carry on..


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

Morning Miss Rose !-- Have a sunny one !- After a nap !
I agree Umbra is a show off but I'm glad to know him !
Keep on keeping on Umbra !-- 
We got a wilted plant over in East Texas -- My advice ? **** happens start a **** load more seed !-- Keep and grow what works best in your situation !-- 
RE -- That humidity thing is why I keep all water covered 
-- helps keep humidity stable -- I blow fresh air thru the roots with that bubbler !-- RH stays at about 50% - Little low but it works well enough !


----------



## umbra (Mar 10, 2019)

All the plants I have in the closet and tent are in solo cups. Yes Keef they are top heavy and fall down all the time. I deliberately stress plants that I want to breed with to see if they will hermi. One of stressors I use is too get the plants severely root bound while flowering. One of the ways to make feminized seeds is to severely prune the roots, and the plant will reverse sex.


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

I figure being able to survive the way I grow is stress enough !-- I grew whole crops in aerocloners that were never designed for that!-- I wanted them like they are for later !
This is later !-- Now I need to come out the cloners into a secondary veg container -- 4 or 6 inch aero baskets with baked clay balls is the plan right now -- Transfer 2 inch aero basket with rooted plant right into a larger basket with the clay balls as added weight on the bottom to keep them from falling over -- veg them for a month or so more to get settled into the new container then pull them out a veg grow hole and move the plant to a grow hole in bloom -
That will be where it stays until harvest !-- Unless I decided to move it to another grow hole for some reason -- pumps timers -tanks and pipes- It gets confusing ?-- All this so Other Keef don't have to be shoveling **** ?-- I'm holding out for a bobcat before I do some dirt farming !-- Shovels bad ! -- motors good !-- I wonder if they got a seat belt ?- I would need one !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 10, 2019)

Well, got’m into 2 gallon pots and thats where they will stay till harvest...I’ve removed the bottoms of the cups and in a few days or a week, I’ll cut out the rest of the red cups...So we be off into veg till the cabinet gets full enough and then we flower...when the time is right, I’ll add a scrog net or some such to help spread the canopy out and keep it kinda uniform...
Everything is fem except the NLxV, So I’ll take some cuttings and flower them...I haven’t done that before so this is a first for me...Add honey to the shopping list...


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

It's on now !- Just a matter of time -- U better put that NL -x- V up front where U can watch it ?-- They look great !- I got some those NL -x- Val seed keep me posted !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2019)

Miss rose keef?  
good morning. I didn't sleep, i bathed instead in a cana bomb woohoo. It is 32 degrees at this rate the snow should be gone by May.. Umbra, i figured that sure is a good way to stress a plant. 
Why have i wasted all this time bitching when i should have been spring cleaning the house.
Oh update, they put the little boy on cbd only for one day and took him off of ours, he had a seizure the first night... don't wanna say i told you so but i thought so. Isolated cbd is **. They are just giving people pot lite. ya know? sheesh.


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

Rose -- They got 50 mmj bills before the Texas congress if the would just kick one out of committee- Just pick one !
We working on getting me off the beach and over to East Texas soon ! -- There's weed needs to be grown !
I ain't even playing that CBD only game !-- I know what works for me and I am one messed up individual !-- Not to be confused with "Individual #1 " !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> The new girl working it ... she a keeper. purple pineapple bomb x BoC
> View attachment 252148
> View attachment 252149
> View attachment 252150
> View attachment 252151


May I ask how often you water and feed to keep a girl like that So Pretty in a solo cup?
It Must be a Lot!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> All the plants I have in the closet and tent are in solo cups. Yes Keef they are top heavy and fall down all the time. I deliberately stress plants that I want to breed with to see if they will hermi. One of stressors I use is too get the plants severely root bound while flowering. One of the ways to make feminized seeds is to severely prune the roots, and the plant will reverse sex.


So let me ask. Isn't stressing it to hermi the same as making it hermi with chems? 
So if it doesn't hermi while rootbound its a keeper. Then you prune the roots to force it to hermi?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 10, 2019)

I didn’t have breakfast this morning, just went from coffee’n a Doob, to working on the garden...
So now for some brunch in the afternoon...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 10, 2019)

First thing this morning, I go outside and it’s nice and bright, blue sky and sun with just a couple clouds but cold cuz it’s March...now here we are just after 4 and it’s frikkin rainin again...I’m tired of it I tell ya...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 10, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I didn’t have breakfast this morning, just went from coffee’n a Doob, to working on the garden...
> So now for some brunch in the afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 252154


Now THAT's what I call a Brunch!


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

Let me get my fork and get a taste of that ?-- I been fighting a face ache all day -- It was 60s and fogged in tight this morning -- Been Overcast almost all day !-- Been talking about hauling the rest of my grow stuff to East Texas -- help the nephew set up a grow while we get the house market ready -- I kinda want to set up a whole new grow and my lights are getting old ?-- I got some ideas bout this and that I want to try ?-- One of them mmj bills pass it's a whole new ball game !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

I had a chili dog !-- I feel cheated !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2019)

That looks amazing RE. I was so jealous when i read you smoked a doobie and went and worked in the garden. Sorry about your rain. Holy crap, sure glad there is no climate change.  Bud said, good news, it is going to be 39 on Wed. I gave him a look and he said, but it snowing on Tuesday.  I Feel ya RE... i am getting close to putting on boots and digging in the snow till i find mud then i will throw the mud, do you think that would help? 

Keef that sounds like a plan. Take everything there and start to hit it, albeit gently. Did you know if you need to come back as someone else i voted for texas jack. 
Ok, see ya all.


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

Ha !-- No Keef works just fine Rose !-- but I'll keep that in mind !-- I don't run so much as I get older !--Just some  threats and stuff ya know ?---Nothing to do with MP !-- -  It was just an inconvenience !--- Not the 1st time my mouth got me in trouble and my guess is it won't be the last time ?--We good !--


----------



## umbra (Mar 10, 2019)

thegloman said:


> May I ask how often you water and feed to keep a girl like that So Pretty in a solo cup?
> It Must be a Lot!


When they get that big 1 a day.


----------



## umbra (Mar 10, 2019)

thegloman said:


> So let me ask. Isn't stressing it to hermi the same as making it hermi with chems?
> So if it doesn't hermi while rootbound its a keeper. Then you prune the roots to force it to hermi?


No stressing it to check for latent genetics isn't the same as using a chemical to reverse it's sex. I don't prune the roots and reverse the sex of the plant. It is done that way though. Once I have a female that shows itself as stable I will breed with it. Some plants are more sensitive than others, and I try to weed out the ones I can.


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

Growing aero I have accidently chopped dahell out some roots and I never seen anything change sex !-- Only strange thing I ever seen sexual on weed is a Black Rose -x-BPU(?) - 3rd time I ran it the thing popped a couple male flowers !- I killed it and it's clones on the spot !
Seems to me if cropping the roots would change the sex we would be having big problems with clones ? -- I don't know ?-- I'm having trouble understanding the how it would change sex ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> No stressing it to check for latent genetics isn't the same as using a chemical to reverse it's sex. I don't prune the roots and reverse the sex of the plant. It is done that way though. Once I have a female that shows itself as stable I will breed with it. Some plants are more sensitive than others, and I try to weed out the ones I can.


Ok that puts it back in perspective.   Thx


----------



## zigggy (Mar 11, 2019)

morning everyone


----------



## zigggy (Mar 11, 2019)

start to finish in a solo cup outrageous,,,,,i think I need to buy a new timer or maybe someone could explain the one I have to me ,,,,,ive had the timer for well over a year (never had a problem with) ,,,,last night I went to the bathroom only to find the lights in my big girls room was still on ,,,,there is a buttom on the timer that says RANDOM for some reason it keeps coming on ,,,I have the timer set to go on at 6am and off at 545 pm,,,,last night it was still on at 830,,i checked the settings on the timmer and it was wright on at 6 off at 545 the only thing that was not right was the fact that the random setting was on,,,why in heck would you want your lights to go on and off randomly ,,,maybe ill just buy a new timer


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 11, 2019)

Good morning.  Is it spring yet?


----------



## zigggy (Mar 11, 2019)

one more ????? the girls have been on 12/12 for about two weeks and  starting to show pistils,,,how long should it take for them to get back  into the flowering state after there 12/12 has been interrupted ,,,,thanks zigggy


----------



## umbra (Mar 11, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Mar 11, 2019)

just got a call from my former employer ,,,they want to take me t lunch and talk about the situation ,,,so I said ok ill meet ya at berns steakhouse at 1 oclock ,,,I was gonna make me a sandwich for lunch ,,,but now ill just wait till 1 oclock ,,,will be good and hungry when I get there ,,, I love eating on someone else's dime


----------



## thegloman (Mar 11, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
What's on the plate for today?
I'm thinking "fire crackers" for breakfast.  Saltines, peanut butter and a big blob of rso.
Join me?  Got plenty enuff to share!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 11, 2019)

Hehehe
You Go ziggy!  They seem to know they messed up.    Don't let them off easy.


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2019)

Morning OFC-
 Running late - Still having some trouble with my face from the weather -- Got up early then went back to bed -- 
Zig -- If it was just one time with the light U might be OK ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2019)

Keef is right, one night of dark won't make plants reveg  zigggy.

Good morning , a beautiful sunny day but


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2019)

Took me some more tincture --- I need to get some high CBD in it --- Indicas work for pain but sometimes U end up too high -- I can fix that by cutting back on high THC and adding more high CBD -- Today I'm just have to stay high and hope the pressure stabilizes soon -- Plans are coming together to get me outta here -- Get the house sold and find me that little Stoner Ranch -- Anywhere in the south half of Texas - One step at a time -


----------



## umbra (Mar 11, 2019)

Didn't have to go anywhere yet, lol. I've been overworked and Sales knows it. My boss had to say something to the Sales department about abusing me and my time. Generators all have alarms for when something goes wrong, but you have to walk the Cellar to see the alarm. Now they send me and EVERYONE in the Sales department an email that's pushed to their phone. They didn't like it much when alarms went off in the middle of the night and their cell phones started blowing up. I told them I don't like it either, but I'm not the only one that the alarms are going to. Big discussion about whether to add customer emails to the list, lol.


----------



## vtweed (Mar 11, 2019)

I am now 70 is that old enough?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 11, 2019)

Good morning ofc, I’m seeing blue sky and not a cloud anywhere....I like what I’m seein...almost like springtime...


----------



## ness (Mar 11, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.  Keef happy to see u.  Having a slow start.  Here it is afternoon and it seems like I just got up.  Hello vtweed, come on aboard.  Are you growing?


----------



## ness (Mar 11, 2019)

bong hit


----------



## vtweed (Mar 11, 2019)

Have been on and off for 40 years. Last 7 indoors.


----------



## ness (Mar 11, 2019)

Do you got something started right now?


----------



## ness (Mar 11, 2019)

Keef I'm going to popping the WI x BBSL beans because I like how it grew, like a Xmas tree.  Also, thinking of putting one outside.


----------



## vtweed (Mar 11, 2019)

High Ness
  Just finished trimming some Malawi and Panama.  Next indoor pop in August. Out door pop later this month maybe.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 11, 2019)

Ness
Have you tried any of the NS X BBSL?
It Christmas trees too only its a BEAST to keep from getting way too big.
I've grown several of Keefs bbsl crosses and they All good.


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2019)

VT - Welcome to the OFC !-- 70 years young ?-- U should fit right in -- 65 yrs. here from down Texas way !-- 20 years in the OR then came around a cloner too fast and slipped on a wet floor -- Broke my fall with my face !- Having some pressure and stuff from a weather change today- Pull up a chair !
Ness that WI -x- BBSL does everything easy  - I'm Glad U like it !-- I'll be growing it again -- I kinda am now - long distance !-- The nephew got some up to be sexed soon - I'll be headed over soon to get him on track -- Same with that NightShade-x-  BBSL-- It's a few  weeks behind that WI -- Old Waldo that BBSL male did me right !-- I musta put him on a dozen little girls -- Still got some I haven't run yet !--


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 11, 2019)

I looked in on the girls yesterday and was quite pleased. I have to say that having limited access to my garden appears to be a good thing. After getting a haircut last week I am glad to say they are getting bushy. I topped them again and plan to flip in another week.  So far I have 4 girls and waiting on 8 more.


----------



## ness (Mar 11, 2019)

Good deal vtweed.  I'll be popping some beans the end of March.  Happy farming.  gloman, no, I don't have the NS x BBSL.  I want to look to see what I have but they are in the frig and I don't want to take them out until I'm ready to pop.  Keef, I'm glad you got a growing space.  How the little beast doing?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 11, 2019)

Welcome to the OFC vtweed!
70?   lol
You fit right in bro! lol
We may not be young but we Are like top shelf perfectly cured and aged buds. Only get better with time.
Glad you found us!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 11, 2019)

Yay I’m out driving with the window rolled down and it’s not cold...And the suns out and there are no clouds...It’s like spring time and I like 


Whoops, looks like I got high and posted the same thing twice...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 11, 2019)

So my truck been acting up lately and I'm pretty much done with wrenching any more so I took it in to the shop.
I guess I won't be doing that again!  Fuel pump relay sending unit, coil pack, plugs and wires.
$1,023.00!!!!!!!!!
Holy moley!!!!    Well at least its fixed.


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2019)

Been in bed most of the day with my face giving me fits !
In the 70s and everything stays wet !-- I hope I'm not buying an infection ?


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 11, 2019)

Holy moley is right.


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2019)

Come to the beach !-- Have a good time -- Don 't make a mess -- spend some money -- Then  go home !--

Do I have to say that there is only a moderate amount of  fecal bacteria in the water ?-- I don't think they want to know that ?--
 Been foggy -misting  or overcast forever !

Gloman back in the day I drove plenty tore up rides -- Repair cost that much I'd just get another junker !
D.D. blew the engine on my current ride but the nephew put me a used engine in it and I was back on the road !
Really wish I still had a truck --- It probably would have speeded up my departure from the beach ?
Did U see on the news about the po-po searching a terminal cancer patients hospital room down here looking for Marijuana ?-- Welcome to my world !


----------



## atmram (Mar 11, 2019)

zigggy said:


> start to finish in a solo cup outrageous,,,,,i think I need to buy a new timer or maybe someone could explain the one I have to me ,,,,,ive had the timer for well over a year (never had a problem with) ,,,,last night I went to the bathroom only to find the lights in my big girls room was still on ,,,,there is a buttom on the timer that says RANDOM for some reason it keeps coming on ,,,I have the timer set to go on at 6am and off at 545 pm,,,,last night it was still on at 830,,i checked the settings on the timmer and it was wright on at 6 off at 545 the only thing that was not right was the fact that the random setting was on,,,why in heck would you want your lights to go on and off randomly ,,,maybe ill just buy a new timer


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 11, 2019)

zig, you got an admirer.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 11, 2019)

Hey keef.   I am really missing the ocean.  Never had much desire for the beach but I have salt water in my veins.


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2019)

Nick --The beach wasn't the Swamp Rats 1st choice I grew up running the river and catching catfish over in east Texas-- but what it came down to was sand or mud ?-- It was particularly muddy that day !--So I became a Beach Rat --  Too crowded out here for me !-- I need a little more seclusion than this !-- It's all good if I can get out of here !--
I bred me some stuff to grow and I got some other things I want to mess with some !-- Texas mess around and put some kind of plant limit on us like U can have 6 plants ?--  I be happy but that plant limit thang ?-- Naw !- Naw !-to da Naw !-- I survived prohibition-- I tell them sure !- It's all good !----Give me a ticket if U catch me !- How much is the fine if I get caught ?-- I can tell U now I ain't paying attention to no 6 plant rule !-- Why should I put my name on some growers list ?
I would like to be legal but I'm just not so sure how the transition from outlaw grower to legal grower would go ?- I have my concerns U know ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 11, 2019)

We all headed to the beach this Thursday in the motorhome...Momma needs to get away so off we go...Anybody have a WiFi cam on their grow? They are automated and I wouldn’t be able to correct anything while I’m gone but I still like looking in on them from time to time...


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Morning OFC
Still down in the face !-- I be better when I get better !
Must have given myself a talking to while I was sleeping !
If U got a 100 gallon submarine still sitting out in the middle of a pot patch ?-- U ain't right !-- Some people afraid of getting in trouble for speeding and look at U ?-- For the record I don't got a still or a patch of weed right now but the attitude hasn't changed !-- How does this happen ?- I think Lady Gaga got it right ?-- Baby I was born this way !
Cause it don't feel wrong to me !

Edit : -- I'm beginning to think I ain't da only one in Texas likes a little weed ?-- Last count there was 50 mmj bills for the Texas congress to consider this session !-- 
Let'm have it !


----------



## ness (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning Keef, OFC.  Working on this bowl and coffee in hand.  Plan on working outside for a while.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Hey Ness - Won't be no outside work today looks like an off and on drizzle day !-- My battle with the face pain took a lot out of me -- I'm getting better -It seems ?-- So I'm be a couch potato -Listen to some music - Have some CKN noodle soup and try to heal up some today !-- Made me up some more tincture and I'm holding my own and not hurting so much !


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Total fail on a half hearted attempt at  trolling -- They didn't know the story of Budica and how the warrior woman  bled the Roman Army !
Must be The weed ?-- Mighta took a tiny bit too much tincture or was it the pipe ?-- Anyway where was I ?-


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  I am doing battle with the state po-po today.  They took my toys and I want 'em back!


----------



## zigggy (Mar 12, 2019)

good moning friends ,,,,,,well I got my job back with a 1 dollar an hour raise and a 500$ gift card,,,l I went to lunch with the VP of production for the whole south east ,,,right off the bat he wanted he to know that ive let the company down and they feel very disappointed in the fact that I walked off the job,,i should have called someone to let them know what an ******* this guy was being ,,after all ive  been with them for over 10 years and the dude only 1 year (to be honest I kinda agree ,I should have thought it out better)they feel in holding the company hostage ,,,,the dude has since been released from his job(see ya buddy)anyway I was told the company will reevaluate the way it handles collage hires(a collage hire is a person they hire straight from collage with very little real work experience,,,they hire them call them managers and fill there head with **)I was told if return to work I will be a trainer ,,It  would be my job to train new line workers (they plan on hiring 2 ) only problem is it would be done on the overnite shift 10pm till 6 am ,,,,I'm ok with that ( I can drive my boy to school everyday) so he tells me about the  1$ an hour raise plus the 500$ gift card he makes sure to tell me its for 10 years of loyal service and not a ransom payment ,,,,at that moment I knew I was done ,,,my days were numbered I would be training my replacement ,,,,on a side note the vp told me I  was bold to pick berns steakhouse for lunch(the best steak house in all fla,,,if not the country )he said I have hutsba (what ever that is)anyway the check shows up 425 $ plus tip 3 people ,,,,,,,best damm porter house ive ever had ,,,,,I start back tonight ,,,,I'm thinking they will sack me as soon as the 2 new people are trained ,,,,,live and learn right ,,,also I told my lawyer what happened he said go back to work ,,, I feel ive won the battle but I'm about to loose the war ,,,,,,,,,,,,zig


----------



## ness (Mar 12, 2019)

Keef I hope your weather clears up.  Rain here yesterday.  It's easier to pull weed when they are wet.  Just got a small patch of weeds to go.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 12, 2019)

Good for you Ziggy.  I went through the same thing 7 years ago when I retired. Take everything that's offered but plan for the future


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 12, 2019)

P.S. I would have ordered a ribeye


----------



## ness (Mar 12, 2019)

Zigggy good luck.  Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning, guess what, it is SNOWING. hard. I am off to see those kids i picked up at the dispensary. They have interviews and the bus stop is 25 min away. and it is snowing. lol  They picked a heck of a place to come to get clean.  re , have fun, nick, whatcha going to do?????  Keef, love ya man. keep on. Umbra, how are you doing? Ziggy, you got this.  Ness, i am actually jealous of you working in the yard. enjoy.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Zig --Use this time to find a better job !-- This is only temporary -- Sunshine came for a minute so I went to the little store and picked some stuff !-- This bout with my face took more out me than I knew that was a struggle !
I guess I should medicate myself -- One those mind benders told me one time I needed to quit medicating myself -- Silliest thing I ever heard-- Who would do it if I didn't ?
Never walked a day in the real world in his life what da **** does he know ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Nick my hero !-- Po-po busted him and he went down to get his **** back !-- I think they should give half the weed back too !-- Pay for them lights and **** too !-- and stay dahell away from the holler !--  Tell'm Nick !
Hey Rose !


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Zig -U got a son to take care of don't be like Nick !-- Stay dahell away from da cop shop ! -- I don't trust them !
Raining again !-- Made my run at the right time !-- Took me some more of that tincture and I might live ?-- mid 70s and mostly wet at the beach !-- Not stopping the tourist there was a line at the beach entrance I passed !-- It's OK to drive on the beach but watch where U going it's not OK to drive over the tourist !-- Every year it happens -- More than once -- Somebody laid out on the sand getting some rays and gets run over by somebody watching some tiny bikini instead of where they going !-- Like a speed bump !-  Mostly it don't kill them but bust them up some !-- I think we had 3-4 last year ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning ofc...hope all works in your favor Zigg...Don’t let the bastards get you down...Jozi gets a shot today, couple months she be gettin fixed too...they say a chance of showers today, I think they’re wrong...
You all have a great day!!!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 12, 2019)

Anybody use the Roots Organics 
Budda Bud?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2019)

In case you guys thought i was kidding.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2019)

Gloman, do you want my recipe for bubbled tea?


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Sun came back out !-- Makes me cold just looking at that Rose !--My yard is a wreck and a good man would be out there taking care of it !--I got the dishwasher ran a cleaned up some !-- Last time I got sick like this soon as I could I jumped up and started on the yard - I don't know if it was pollen or what but but me back down with a relapse worse the the first bout !-- I'm a fraidy cat !-- I guess I'm just feeling guilty for not jumping up and going back at it !
I think it's best lay up a day or so take my vitamins and eat right -- Still kinda drained !-- See what I got ?-- Olive oil tincture of Marijuana !-- 2 teaspoons rock your world so I take a tablespoon !--


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2019)

Trust your gut and rest today Keef.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Got that covered Rose !-- Other Keef took another dose of this magic elixir ?-- Not so sure we could even find the yard ?-- Lost a dam pipe somewhere ?-- and where's my lighter ?
I could probably go for a drive on the beach but they got all them speed bumps ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good moning friends ,,,,,,well I got my job back with a 1 dollar an hour raise and a 500$ gift card,,,l I went to lunch with the VP of production for the whole south east ,,,right off the bat he wanted he to know that ive let the company down and they feel very disappointed in the fact that I walked off the job,,i should have called someone to let them know what an ******* this guy was being ,,after all ive  been with them for over 10 years and the dude only 1 year (to be honest I kinda agree ,I should have thought it out better)they feel in holding the company hostage ,,,,the dude has since been released from his job(see ya buddy)anyway I was told the company will reevaluate the way it handles collage hires(a collage hire is a person they hire straight from collage with very little real work experience,,,they hire them call them managers and fill there head with **)I was told if return to work I will be a trainer ,,It  would be my job to train new line workers (they plan on hiring 2 ) only problem is it would be done on the overnite shift 10pm till 6 am ,,,,I'm ok with that ( I can drive my boy to school everyday) so he tells me about the  1$ an hour raise plus the 500$ gift card he makes sure to tell me its for 10 years of loyal service and not a ransom payment ,,,,at that moment I knew I was done ,,,my days were numbered I would be training my replacement ,,,,on a side note the vp told me I  was bold to pick berns steakhouse for lunch(the best steak house in all fla,,,if not the country )he said I have hutsba (what ever that is)anyway the check shows up 425 $ plus tip 3 people ,,,,,,,best damm porter house ive ever had ,,,,,I start back tonight ,,,,I'm thinking they will sack me as soon as the 2 new people are trained ,,,,,live and learn right ,,,also I told my lawyer what happened he said go back to work ,,, I feel ive won the battle but I'm about to loose the war ,,,,,,,,,,,,zig


chutzpah is a Yiddish word(German Jew) for having Nerve, to be feisty without violence. A set of brass balls, except that wouldn't apply to you, lol. I prefer the term Pluck.


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2019)

Rose, I'm doing OK


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 12, 2019)

Wellll,,  just got back from the cop shop.  Since they wouldn't return my calls I just went down there and camped outside the door until someone showed up!  Then I sat there until the one I wanted showed up. Now, after all that I get to sit here on my arse and wait while that police ocifer drives his happy butt 65 miles each way to go git my stuff and bring it to me.  I got patience but I can only be pushed so far.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 12, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Gloman, do you want my recipe for bubbled tea?



Hey Rose,  You show me yours...……….


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Nick need a wheelbarrow to haul them cahones around !
U in they nest U better behave yourself !-- U might be able to take one or even 2 but they don't fight that way CUZ-- They not coming at U one at a time- If there's 20 ?- They all want a piece of U and U can't win !-- I just take my ass whooping like a gentleman --hand cuff me and slam my face into the hood of the car like U gonna do anyway and be done with it !-- I ain't fighting U !--- I don't want to talk to U either!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 12, 2019)

Rose
Sure!  I'm always looking to make improvements.
I picked up a bottle of the Roots brand Buddha bloom nutes and I was wondering if anyone else had used them.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 12, 2019)

Phoenix city popo took 2 hand guns off me in a traffic stop.
Took months to get them back but I wasn't EVEN gonna let them butt heads keep my guns!
Put me thru the wringer but I Got em.


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2019)

Yep right here, I used them. They were given to try. I liked them … I wouldn't buy them, lol. Too pricey to me, but they work.


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Phoenix city popo took 2 hand guns off me in a traffic stop.
> Took months to get them back but I wasn't EVEN gonna let them butt heads keep my guns!
> Put me thru the wringer but I Got em.


That's what lawyers are for.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Gloman I've only used Botanicare nutes -- I find it simple enough -- I use the same amount of thier pro-grow or bloom -- I use about 3 mils per gallon but that's spraying I guess it would work with any Hydro system ?- Umbra is in that promix but it got no nutrients in it so what he do is a type of water pharming too !-- I got some nutes in there somewhere if U want some numbers about what's  in it to compare with what U got ?


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 12, 2019)

I can't let it be.  I got most of my stuff back a while ago but they still have 3 handguns.  One is a Sig 220 in .45 cal. with a Seal trident in the receiver that was given to me when I retired.  My guess is that one of the cops recognized it and wanted to keep it.  I have had a lawyer involved from the beginning but I swear to ……. they are all in cahoots together.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Just thinking of going to the cop shop to get my car legal scares me - Them reflector sunglasses like they wear freak me out !-- I don't want nothing to do with them !-- Why was U running from me ?-- Cause U was chasing me !- Seems simple enough to me !


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Making arrangements for a trailor to ship the grow equipment to East Texas soon --Growing weed on the river ! -- I'll be in an RV next to a gutted mobile home turning it into a grow !-- WI-x- BBSL and NL -x-BBSL are already up !-
Then Later we may put some axles under it and just haul the whole grow to the Stoner Ranch or not we'll see what happens - Like I told him if Texas goes MMJ it's a whole new ball game !-- If I had a **** load of auto seed this is when I would use them !-- Get a quick crop in before the indicas are up and running ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2019)

Sounds like a plan Keef, wonderful!

Here is my tea recipe. I add the High P bat guano in flower and 1 cup of worm castings in veg.

 This is for flower.

Molasses 1 tsp per gallon
Seabird guano (high in P) 1-2 Tbl per gallon
Liquid Kelp 2-4 Tbl per gallon 0-0-8
Azomite  2  tsp per gallon
Liquid bone meal 2-4 Tbl per gallon
EM1 1 tsp per gallon
I make 5 gallons at a time for outdoors and bubble with 2 airstones for 48 hours.
There you have it. This was amazing last year outdoor. I use the lower amounts at first and the full amounts during the last 4 weeks or so.


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I can't let it be.  I got most of my stuff back a while ago but they still have 3 handguns.  One is a Sig 220 in .45 cal. with a Seal trident in the receiver that was given to me when I retired.  My guess is that one of the cops recognized it and wanted to keep it.  I have had a lawyer involved from the beginning but I swear to ……. they are all in cahoots together.


That sucks. I have little treasures like that too. In Iron Horse Mag, mid 80's, when Indian Larry was still a heroin addict, he built an Indian for this guy Top Hat in Bronx. The mag did issue by issue progress on the bike. Just as its built, Top Hat gets into a beef with someone on his street and gets shot. The bike disappears for 20 years and shows up on ebay in pieces. I bought the coolest part I could afford. Peeps been trying to steal for years. Its just some cast metal. I almost turned into a hood ornament for my IH Travelall. Now I have find a pix of it.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

I think the slow drizzle is turning into rain -- 
Yep !  It's good to have a plan !-- I got the genetics and I knows some people who knows about setting up a grow and such ! -- Might just put me an easy chair and TV or some music in the grow and just spent most of my time there !-- It's got a roof and I got a window AC unit !-- 
More room than the RV ?-- Running a trot line in a kayak ?-- That'll be different !--I still have some questions like  where we gonna put the still ? -


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2019)

here ya go


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 12, 2019)

LoL!  I can see Larry putting that on a scooter!  Probably right by the license plate.  
Rose, that's almost identical to mine.  Here's my recipe,  

Molasses 1 0z per gallon
Bat guano 2oz. per gallon
Liquid Kelp 1-2 oz. per gallon
Bone meal 1-2  oz. per gallon
1 cup of compost.
I use all dry ingredients except for the kelp.  I put all of it in an old sock and bubble it in a 5 gallon igloo cooler.  Occasionally I have been known to top dress with Dr. earth but usually not.


----------



## ness (Mar 12, 2019)

Evening OFC.  Keef that sound like a plan to me.  Some place with wheels.  Happy travels.  Rose you got to be kidding me.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

That would look good on my scooter !-- Scooter ain't running right - Nephew said he would fix it long as I didn't use a hammer on it !-- I assume he saw the lawnmower with the pick ax sticking out the top and did some math ?
So no raging at the scooter with a hammer !-- I be patient but I  need my scoot !-- Ain't even got but bout 200 miles on it !-- 146 cc of raw power -- Open up that throttle it go so fast make your eyes bleed !


----------



## ness (Mar 12, 2019)

bong hit  My daughter is going to be buying a house.  I'm so excited.  I love shopping for houses.  Rose she has had better luck with snow and she in in NH.


----------



## ness (Mar 12, 2019)

Keef you be good.


----------



## ness (Mar 12, 2019)

Going to be watching kids cooking on MasterChef.  I am so in pressed in their skills.  Everyone has a nice evening.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Let he who is without sin cast the first stone !-- I'm watching U Gloman!-- Put the rock down-- I was just kidding !-- Want a twinkie ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> LoL!  I can see Larry putting that on a scooter!  Probably right by the license plate.
> Rose, that's almost identical to mine.  Here's my recipe,
> 
> Molasses 1 0z per gallon
> ...


The left forward control


----------



## thegloman (Mar 12, 2019)

Keef said:


> Let he who is without sin cast the first stone !-- I'm watching U Gloman!-- Put the rock down-- I was just kidding !-- Want a twinkie ?View attachment 252169


Who, me?
I promise officer, That snowball with the rock in it wasn't mine!
Hehehe!
That actually Did happen when I was a kid. I beaned a cop and got my butt kicked twice!  Once by the cop then by my parents.   It was worth it!


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

When U gotta do something U gotta do it !-- I totally understand !-- Only wish I coulda seen it !-- Not the snowball-- The whooping !-- Both of them !-- Is that sick ?
I don't think I needed that twinkie ?-- I might not need one of them for a long time ?-- It was that tincture I bet ?-- I be leaning some when I walk -- Not trying to look cool or anything just get from here to there kinda on a curve ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2019)

I haven't had a twinkie in 45 years. I don't miss um.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 12, 2019)

I was never much one for Twinkies.  I had a real thing for the chocolate cupcakes though.   Ever since Hostess got sold off they are always stale.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

They better if  U freeze them --then dip them in a sweet batter and deep fry they *** !--
U thought I was thru ?
-- Oh !---hellnaw ! --
 Plate them with some strawberry syrup and whipped cream and boo-ya !-- I put them on a stick for easier handling ?--U would eat this twinkie and like it !-Don't mess with me I put some homemade vanilla ice cream on it !-- You'd like it !
- Some things just is !


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2019)

Being from the Philly area … tasty kakes. But even they have gone down hill. But Butterscotch Kimpets, peanut butter tandy kakes and coconut juniors.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Never heard of them ! - Don't mean I wouldn't like them !
They got some butterscotch weed ?-- I think I would like that !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 12, 2019)

Y’all makin me hungry again...we had a pot roast for dinner and now I’m lookin for some desert...


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2019)

Morning OFC -- Rainy and windy at the beach -- Gonna hit 80 today and wet off and on !-- This hump day Wake and Bake is officially underway !


----------



## zigggy (Mar 13, 2019)

good morning guys ,,,,first night back to work ,,,went well ran at 94%,,,while I was away they ran at 75 to 80% everyday ,,,for every 5 % of production the company losses 4000$   ,so while I was away they were losing over 12,000$ a day,,,had I known that I would have ordered a bigger steak,,,,off to bed gotta get use to this over night thing


----------



## zigggy (Mar 13, 2019)

maybe we could call keefs alter ego TEXAS TOAST


----------



## zigggy (Mar 13, 2019)

hey 2re any meal that starts with the word  pot has to be good


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Mar 13, 2019)

night yall


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2019)

Bad link Ziggy


----------



## ness (Mar 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Good nite Ziggy.


----------



## ness (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm in on the Wake and Bake.  bong hit


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2019)

Good morning.  I'm in acquisition mode still.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2019)

Good morning all, well, the sun is shining and it is 35 degrees....woohoo lookout!!!!!
The kids from the dispensary both got jobs yesterday. They needed a ride in that snow and ice so i took them and they got hired at, Applebees.  Happy for these kids. yes, i am adopting them.


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2019)

I need to get adopted !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 13, 2019)

Your a good person Rose and that’s awesome, they needed you to find them...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks RE. Keef,  we will adopt you. 
Earlier this week, they got a job off of craigs list... well the crazy lady they were cleaning for was horrible. She wanted them to get her kitty litter and so they asked if i would take them and she would give me gas money. Well when i got to the worst trailer park ever i heard her screaming at them. I told them to leave, she was abusive. no, they said they promised her 8 hours and they would give it.  I would not have done it.  They have sponsors now.. they have guts these kids. Been clean like 40 days. besides the  joint i smoked with them, i might go to hell for that.  
I still can't imagine going 2500 miles to get clean. they are motivated.  They were hinting for home cooking. I told them i would make them meat loaf when they have a night off together.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2019)

Rose, you are too kind


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2019)

Cameo - "Word Up " !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2019)

Nick, i think they are worth it. You would have done the same thing in these circumstances.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2019)

You are right, I would have and have before. My ex wife used to bring home strays a couple of times a year.  It never turned out bad


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2019)

The poppy be a harsh master !-- 90 MG.  Morphine twice or 3 times a day I forget -- Time released or was supposed to be anyway -- On it for most of a decade -- Then Cold Turkey had me on the run !-- That was BAD -- The morphine was killing me slowly but getting off it coulda Kilt me quicker !-- There just no words that can make U understand how bad withdrawals can be !--


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm getting jerked around again an' I don't like it!  The world does revolve me in my opinion.


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2019)

Nick -- Momma said some days just bees this way !-- My face is flaring up some but not bad as it was !-- I need to get my seed out and make some kind of plan ?-- Do I start old reliable stuff or some this that hasn't been grow - Like that AK thang !-- I bred AK 48 to BBSL -- and made me a monster !-- U know I can't leave well enough alone ?-- So I bred a AK-X-BBSL to Umbra's B.B. King-- I'm hoping for an expected fruity profile !-- It should be a heavy producer have a pleasant terp profile and have the bones to support the weight ! -
It's a hybrid but should lean heavy to indica ?-- 
I just need a few production plants for now ?-- I need to make some decisions ain't nobody gonna make them for me !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2019)

I would grow a known strain if I was you. Dial in the new place and then go for the gold


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2019)

Nick I think I might just take that advice -- Stick to the indicas I know for now - He already got that WI-x- BBSL up and I know that plant - Old reliable !-- That plant do anything U ask it to do and it inherited that Umbra frost from it's momma ! -Straight up indica steamroller !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2019)

Sounds like a plan Keef. A good plan.

 We are spring cleaning, can you tell? LOL, that is why i am on here.  Bud and i are in terrible shape from all the snow.. oh my goodness. we are in trouble.  where to start. the snow is still too deep to prune roses, so we do the house first.  we be slobs, well he isn't but I kinda am.


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2019)

Suns out !-- A good man would strap on that weed eater and B-real ---Not me - Not today !-- My face got pretty bad I'm not up to going thru that again right now !- Thinking I'll make me a cup of coffee -- pack a pipe - I may even take some more tincture !-- Today I'm be 100 % bum !-- Just get high and hang out while I heal up some ! -- Maybe it'll be nice tomorrow and I get to it ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2019)

Keef said:


> Nick -- Momma said some days just bees this way !-- My face is flaring up some but not bad as it was !-- I need to get my seed out and make some kind of plan ?-- Do I start old reliable stuff or some this that hasn't been grow - Like that AK thang !-- I bred AK 48 to BBSL -- and made me a monster !-- U know I can't leave well enough alone ?-- So I bred a AK-X-BBSL to Umbra's B.B. King-- I'm hoping for an expected fruity profile !-- It should be a heavy producer have a pleasant terp profile and have the bones to support the weight ! -
> It's a hybrid but should lean heavy to indica ?--
> I just need a few production plants for now ?-- I need to make some decisions ain't nobody gonna make them for me !


Let me when you move and are ready and you will have production plants with popular names that everybody wants


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2019)

And that would be an awesome gesture!!!! You rock Umbra, and so do you keef. You got friends in high places... LOL


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2019)

I appreciate it Umbra --It may he a 2 part move !-- I'm go over there and get this grow up and running -- It shouldn't take long to sell this house then -- I'm looking for that secluded little out of the way place somewhere in the southern half of Texas for a real grow !-- This place  gonna be too close to the market if Texas doesn't change the law ! -- So I'm thinking get me some cut girls while I can and take cuts from there if not the whole grow !-I'll be wanting some better lights !-- These people don't know popular names of weed !-- It's gonna be a market without much knowledge for years after the law changes !-- No doubt though I will grow what the market wants ! -- I have sampled what they moving now as top shelf and they not even in my league !-- and calling Mexican brick weed -- "Reggie " for "regular" weed !-- Get real !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2019)

No doubt we could pull it off but not until I'm in a more permanent place !-- Yep I knows some high people in low places as I say !- I got my heart set on a little commercial grow -- Might as well grow the best I can lay hands on ?
For now these girls I bred from OFC stock got no reason to be ashamed cause they got no fancy name !-- They can hold they own !

Trying to trim around this wild dogs eyes so he can see !--I been bit --I quit !-- He wins !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2019)

I too am a slob and since I am sitting here waiting on you know who, I have been cleaning th house.  Next comes the fridge. ugh  Did I say slob?  How long has that been in here?


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2019)

Nick I don't like it when "U know who" comes to my house !- They tend to ruin my day !
I'm not a slob -- I prefer the term "a little messy" !- U got green stuff growing in your fridge too ?-- Might be cheese ?
Might better just throw it away ? -- I invented something new -- I call it lumpy milk !-- Don't taste real good though!


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2019)

I don't want ya to think I'm not excited about setting a grow back up but I am a little disappointed that I have to do it in 2 stages -- I wanted to come off the beach and set up a grow where I plan to be for awhile -- but I have to go over there awhile until I get a place to set up permanent-- I know I'm too picky !-- I kinda wanted to stay over this side of Texas too !-- Maybe nearer Austin ?-- One the most progressive cities in Texas -- I think they need my weed ? -but the cost of living is too high for me --- They might want popular varieties ? -- I need to take that RO system with me !-- Don't pay no attention I'm just rambling !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2019)

Sun came out and it dried up enough so I been swinging a weed eater -- I am not known for my wise decisions !- This gonna hurt tomorrow !-- Yard Looks better but I can't feel my left arm it's just buzzing !-- - Time to get too high !--
Made a run to the store before the weed eater -- Bikini Carnage-- Somebody on a bicycle tried to take the right of way away from a truck and lost !-- Why I call that Bikini Carnage ?-- I wasn't even there and I know how it went down -- Somebody was watching a bikini instead of the road !-- Bent that bicycle up !-- U can not be tempted by them evil bikinis -- One peek can get U Kilt !-- Don't look !-- They evil I say !-- Best to get someone else to drive so U can look !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2019)

Success! I gots my toys back!  All of 'em.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2019)

See


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2019)

Congrats Nick, way to go..


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2019)

I cannot however vouch for the states knowledge of the care of firearms.  they are all rusty.  I got my work cut out for me.


----------



## zigggy (Mar 13, 2019)

good morning guys ,,,off to work ,,,time to put the water in the bottle


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2019)

Nick -U tell them stay dahell out the holler too ?-- Don't come round here no more !


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2019)

Been looking at the Bersa myself


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2019)

I love mine, it fits in my back jeans pocket and it always works.  Hornady hollow points and I like it better than the cs9, which is a 9mm.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2019)

Keef,  I told him I hope he never graces my front porch again


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2019)

When I said earlier I needed to be adopted ?-- I was thinking along the lines of being adopted by a group of female medical professionals in the Austin area that want a piece of this Medical Marijuana thing bout to happen !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Whew!   This dating thing is Exhausting!  Even geezer style!
lol
Lights just came on so I'm about to admire me some BB King and pennywise x V.


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2019)

Morning OFC -- Ugh !-- I hurt !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2019)

I feel ya today keef!
My neck been wrenched for a few days. Think it may fall off!


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2019)

Woke up making grandpa noises and moving slow -- A cup of coffee and a double dose of that tincture and I might live ?-- Maybe ?-- What U think about that bomb cyclone ?-- That's a mighty storm !
Have to put that on my play list !-- Outlaws -- Ghost Riders  (?)--
Cracker -- Low
Dorothy-- Who do U Love -- ( Young lady can rock and got a good band)-- Dark Nights -- Missle
Grace Potter -- Paris
War -Cisco Kid -- Slippin into darkness
Gary Clark Jr. -- Come Together - Catfish Blues 

Get high and listen to some music ?-- I've had worse Ideas


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Yeah I woke up early from knee, back, and shoulder all hurting at the same time. Governor of CA doing away with death sentences and gas chamber they still have. I think they should keep it open for 1 more execution, then his daughter and sons


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2019)

Could someone please take a look at this leaf and give me your thoughts?
I'm back n forth on trying to diagnose what's up with it.
There are only a few older lower leaves that look like this.


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2019)

looks like very early signs of PM. Forgot happy PI day


----------



## zigggy (Mar 14, 2019)

good evening guys,,,,rose your a good person ,,,nice to see a someone  help the unfortunate for no other reason then kindness ,,, I try to instill that in my son everyday


----------



## zigggy (Mar 14, 2019)

just ran across this on yahoo,,,,,,you have 78 Christmas presents ,,,,now subtract your age ,,,then add 40 and it should be the year you were born ,,,,strange


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2019)

umbra said:


> looks like very early signs of PM. Forgot happy PI day



PM?  Powdery Mildew?

PI day?  Really?  We celebrate Everything!  Whoo hoo!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2019)

zigggy said:


> just ran across this on yahoo,,,,,,you have 78 Christmas presents ,,,,now subtract your age ,,,then add 40 and it should be the year you were born ,,,,strange


Hmmmm
It works!


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2019)

thegloman said:


> PM?  Powdery Mildew?
> 
> PI day?  Really?  We celebrate Everything!  Whoo hoo!


yes powder mildew. I would get a lupe and check for bugs though.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks umbra!
Ill try to get a close up pic


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Thanks umbra!
> Ill try to get a close up pic







Mildew? Bugs?


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2019)

No webbing or bug signs, still thinking pm


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2019)

Now, they're almost halfway thru flower.
Safe soap? Mite-wash?
I cut the humidity way back. 39%RH. Was way too high in the upper 60-70s.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2019)

umbra said:


> No webbing or bug signs, still thinking pm


Thanks bro!
I'm gonna agree about the pm.
I'm on it!
Bugs freak me out in my pot.  I didn't SEE any signs either but I'm new to indoor. Theres All kinds of things different than outdoor.


----------



## ness (Mar 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Rose you are a kind person.  I hope though kids make it.  Well, it's time to get this day started.  Have a nice day OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2019)

Good morning all, ness, i hope they make it too, she is working the program so i hope it works
The sun is shining again. the snow is melting slowly, I am going to continue to spring clean this house . Im smoking some chocolope.  I mailed some tincture to GA, should have got there last friday.. my name isn't on it this time. yikes.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2019)

gloman i like Dr Zymes for everything.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> gloman i like Dr Zymes for everything.


Thanks Rose!
Ill see if my hydro guy has it in stock so I can get it today.


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2019)

73 degrees (f) and 79 % humidity -- My face not happy !- Swimming around in the "air" here !-- Left arm still on strike !-- Just a beat up crippled old man today !-- Time for a dose ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2019)

slainte mhailth. getting ready. l'chaim, lol.
There's this jazz bagpipe player from Philly, where else


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2019)

Umbra - I admire your restraint this morning !-- Best not get anywhere near politics especially after he threatened his political enemies with his police - his military and his bikers today !-- I just don't see that as politics ?- It's just straight up gangster and I don't mean that in a good way !
-- OK I'm finished !
3 days in the hole ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi guys, did i miss something, I have been gone all afternoon.


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2019)

nothing to see here, move along


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 14, 2019)

LOL


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hello  I have been busy.  I hope all of you amazing people have been doing well.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 14, 2019)

Hey keef, we at the beach too, on the Pacific side...currently 64 but a bit breezy...tomales bay...last night I rolled up a handful of BBxV doobs for the weekend so we’re set


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 14, 2019)

Hey Nick, drove across Mare Island today and thought about you...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 15, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood!   A little rain bit in the 40's. That'll do.
Spent the day being a gopher yesterday for a church project.
I feels Good to be usefull again.
Its easy for younger ppl to exclude us from work thinking they don't want to Overburdon us. lol. Its meant with respect but it makes me feel useless.
So, I was thrilled to be a part of the project.
My girlz are starting to swell up!
BB King is humpin it! She's up to 6gal. per week in water and nutes now.  PW X V is taking 4 gal.
Had my 1st male show his stuff today from the next crop.
This male is Cheech Wizard x Grand Daddy Haze.
I'm noticing a huge difference in growth under the 1500w verses the 1200w light.
I think I'm gonna get another 1500w and just use the 1200w for nursery light.


----------



## zigggy (Mar 15, 2019)

good morning ,good evening ,,,good afternoon,,,,working the overnight stinks ,,,you go to bed while everyone is waking up ,,,then your waking up while everyone is going to sleep ,,,never sure if its day or night


----------



## zigggy (Mar 15, 2019)

I think I'm have the same issue as gman with his grow ,,,,leaves are not right ,,,popular opinion seem to be PM,,,my leaves look just like his,,,rose put up a post on the stuff she uses dr zymes ,,,gonna buy me some of that today ,,,but what causes this pm and what should I do to avoid it


----------



## thegloman (Mar 15, 2019)

Ziggy
I believe My PM problem is from running my RH way too high.
I was running 60-70% RH. during veg. 
I couldn't get any dr zymes yesterday but I will today.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2019)

Good morning guys,
The thing about pm, is air circulation. Lots of fans, maybe thinning the leaves for better air. Once you have a leaf with it remove the leaf and put it in a garbage away from the plants.  Above all don't smoke it or use it for meds.

I hung out with the "kids" yesterday. I guess things have changed in the world of addiction.  They can get medical marijuana,  a 150.00 bucks from a pot doctor and use pot in the half way houses..WHO KNEW?  They are still waiting to start their jobs.  Culture shock for them and me. I think that is a good thing. Gloman, you agree right?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 15, 2019)

Good morning from the beach ofc...sunny this morning with just a bit of breeze...gonna be a good day...we’ll see how Jozi does running along chasing waves...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 15, 2019)

The other day I did some spring cleaning.  It opened my eyes to the fact I pretty much live like a bum.  I think I need to address that.  Either I need to get busy remodeling or else I need to get serious about moving.  My camper was really a lot nicer then where I live now and I'm starting to really miss some of the finer things in life.  Roughing it in basically a mountain cabin does have its downside.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 15, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning guys,
> The thing about pm, is air circulation. Lots of fans, maybe thinning the leaves for better air. Once you have a leaf with it remove the leaf and put it in a garbage away from the plants.  Above all don't smoke it or use it for meds.
> 
> I hung out with the "kids" yesterday. I guess things have changed in the world of addiction.  They can get medical marijuana,  a 150.00 bucks from a pot doctor and use pot in the half way houses..WHO KNEW?  They are still waiting to start their jobs.  Culture shock for them and me. I think that is a good thing. Gloman, you agree right?


Yes I Do!
I was on methadone and oxycontin for several years due to my knees. (Many years after I kicked heroin) When I wanted off, the weed made withdrawls a LOT easier to deal with.
I'm ALL for using weed to treat addictions.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 15, 2019)

Never did heroin but I do like this weed...actually I was worried that I’d prolly like it...
Jozi is definitely a beach dog, she’s havin a blast digging holes in the sand...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2019)

I need to hug her and stuff. She is simply too cute. She is looking at you with a bit of  tude? Does she have an attitude? I love her.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 15, 2019)

Oh yeah, she is mostly attitude...we try to calm her own but sometimes it’s just easier to give the attitude back...we hope she matures a little bit as she gets older...she’s ours though so she’s stuck with us...I think she likes it though...


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2019)

Long day, lol. Left at 5:30 this morning, 3:30 now. I have some of that buckeye purple x gdp dried. Another keeper fo sho. Trying to decompress after 8 hours of driving in East Bay traffic. Funny what strong cannabis and cherry shine does to ya on an empty stomach. early bedtime tonight


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 15, 2019)

umbra, this is just my opinion but I think you may be in the wrong bizz....shouldn’t you be in the weed buzz...,just an observation...forgive me if you are,..


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2019)

I thought about it, not sure I'm cut out for the biz part. When the recreational laws were first proposed, there was a designated license for small specialty type growing. It was a cottage license. My County did away with it completely by requiring licenses be in Industrial designated areas. With that came astronomical rents in any of the areas designated by the County. To get a license, you had to have the space already. After NCH told me I wasn't a very good grower, I lost a lot of my confidence and any real desire to try. I have been told, I do not look like a grower. Not full sleeves with tats or latino, lol. More a nerd type, somebody's Dad kind of look. And nobody want to buy weed off somebody's Dad.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 15, 2019)

Yes, it’s too sad that ours laws seem to favour thoughs chasing money...We should be able to grow it in our gardens and sell it on the street corners as if it were tomatoes or strawberries...


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm like everybody else here who is addicted to growing cannabis, lol. I will grow it as long as I can. I will always try to grow better and better cannabis, regardless of whether I am the best or the worst at it.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2019)

umbra,  that still makes me mad at nch. I had the pleasure of od'ing on your pot.  Our daughter says the Leafly people are all MBA's in Seattle. She said she would need a masters to get a job there. WHAT? what has happened to our plant?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 15, 2019)

My baby girl is having my 7th grand baby today or maybe tomorrow...(depends on mother nature)... So we’re all just waiting for the news...last I heard it was real close...it’s a little baby girl, her name is Annalise, I think...She’s not far away and I will visit her on my way home from this little trip we’re on...i’d Have been there at the birth place had I known it was happening now...it was supposed to be on my birthday next month but things don’t seem to be as planned in my family...I’m blessed with all these kids and grand kids of mine so I don’t care as long as they get a fair shot at happiness......just got a text from me ex that she is getting close...


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi OFC 
hope you are all doing well , I met an old digger in the pub last night he told me something that at first I though was just drunken ** but I thought Id run it by the OFC and see what you think , he sed he sexes his seeds I sed that it was impossible but he sed it has always worked for him , If the bottom of the seed is completely round and sunken in like a volcano it will be female if the bottom has a broken circle or oval shape it will be male  , what do you think ** or possible
cheers


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 15, 2019)

Sexing seeds is kinda a pain in the a$$ so I’m willing to listen for a useable result... but the bhave nothing to contribute...I’m high too sooo...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 15, 2019)

My 7th Grandbaby was just born!!! Annalise...I’ll meet her on Monday, but I love her already!!!


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 16, 2019)

congrates  there  Redeyes


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 16, 2019)

Grats Red!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 16, 2019)

Good morning yall!

2RE
CONGRATULATIONS!!!
You're SO blessed!  I have 3 grand kids but 7?   Wow! I bet you have a ball with that many.


----------



## zigggy (Mar 16, 2019)

good morning guys ,,,,congratulations 2re


----------



## zigggy (Mar 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> I thought about it, not sure I'm cut out for the biz part. When the recreational laws were first proposed, there was a designated license for small specialty type growing. It was a cottage license. My County did away with it completely by requiring licenses be in Industrial designated areas. With that came astronomical rents in any of the areas designated by the County. To get a license, you had to have the space already. After NCH told me I wasn't a very good grower, I lost a lot of my confidence and any real desire to try. I have been told, I do not look like a grower. Not full sleeves with tats or latino, lol. More a nerd type, somebody's Dad kind of look. And nobody want to buy weed off somebody's Dad.


if the weed is good id buy it from someone grand mother no problem


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 16, 2019)

Congrats 2RE. I  am a grandfather 8 times over and people love my weed. Around here experience and quality means everything .  On a side note,  Umbra, I know your bud is excellent!


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Ziggy,Nick, and Rose, thanks for your comments. I try not to focus on negative things, and just try to grow better weed. When I was at the Farmer's Market selling my weed, anyone who tried it, liked it, but still didn't buy it. That's when someone told me about my not looking like a typical grower in this part of Cali. Square peg in a round hole is how I describe myself, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2019)

what, they want you to look like Rasta?  wth that is dumb. 
The sun is shining and the snow is melting. slowly which is good i guess.
Re, congrats on the beautiful baby girl!   Happy for you. I did something wrong i guess, I have no grandkids.  hmmm
So, the addict kids are coming for dinner tomorrow night, they requested meatloaf and mashed potatoes and corn. IT is st patties, how bout corned beef and cabbage?   meatloaf it is..


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 16, 2019)

Personally, I love corned beef and cabbage.  and meatloaf, done right.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 16, 2019)

Good morning ofc....well, I got hammered pretty good last night and have spent most of the morning looking for my iPad that I tried to loose...finally found where I stashed it for safe keeping...I only had a couple beers but I had some pretty good weed too appearantly...I promise to behave better today...but hey, we’re at the beach so when at the beach, do as keef would do, huh...cheers!


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2019)

I look more like the Rev Bob Dobbs and his church of the SubGenius than Bob Marley for sure. I bought corned beef and all the stuff as well. Allergies kicked in big time today. Bees are out pollenating the almond trees and the pollen is very high right now


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2019)

Some of the snow is off in parts and we have snow mold all over the place, on the lawn, the roses... Still too deep for me to prune but i got a good look... yuck. Muddy dog mess in the back, just thought i would come on and spread joy. ha.
Spring is coming.  Hope you are all having a good saturday.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 16, 2019)

Good evening ofc...just woke up from an afternoon nap...chilly and breezy here at the beach but at least there is no rain or snow...


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2019)

75 here today


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 16, 2019)

I guess we had a hi of 77 here at Dillon’s beach but I musta slept thru it...it’s gettin chill and breezy now...


----------



## Mutt (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello!! I feel old. But burned off a ton of wood cut offs from my shop, burned a downed Bradford pear, cooked dinner and watching bruce lee.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2019)

Nice to see you over here Mutt. was your pear tree dead I assume?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 16, 2019)

Jozi had a hard day at the beach...


----------



## ness (Mar 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  RE, congratulations on your new granddaughter.  Jozi has had a busy day.  Lucky puppy.  Rose, I'm happy your snow is melting.  I hope, I get something done today, yesterday was a flop.  Still waiting on my paint, so, I can paint the grow room.  I'm going to start my grow with or without paint on the 19th.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 17, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Boy, its starting to smell around here!
I may need to get a carbon filter after all!   
Here's the culprit making all the fuss!
She's a Pennywise x V.  I LOVE her scent but I'm afraid she's not very subtle. lol


----------



## zigggy (Mar 17, 2019)

morning ofc   got to sleep late this morning ,,,,, taking  my boy to LEGOLAND today,,,gonna use the 500 the company gave me ,,,,yall have a good day talk to ya later


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2019)

Have fun Zig, I know you will. That's a beauty gman.  I woke up with a brick on my chest.. took a bunch of supplements . The "kids" are coming tonight for dinner, bud thinks i should cancel but I will tell them. The sun is out again, snow is melting very slowly which is good according to the adults. I just want it gone. lol 
I am going to take the day off from smoking. I don't remember the last time that happened.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 17, 2019)

Good morning ofc...cheers to ya...


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I have the same thing Rose. It started with my nose running, then the nasal drip down the back of my throat. One of nicest days we have had since last Spring.


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2019)

Erin go brah … Ireland forever


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2019)

I made it to noon, i want to smoke pot. Just one hit.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm with you Rose!
I want to smoke so bad but every time I try my lungs go on protest and I hate gasping for enuff air.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2019)

I have been hitting my asthma inhaler and that helps. I had two hits.  perhaps that was dumb but I gotta put on house beautiful so i needed the sativa.  I am for sure a pot junkie.


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm guessing Stiggy, Earl and crew found another site. They haven't posted or been on for a few weeks now.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2019)

Earl is still reading here but doesn't post much.I hope he stays he is a very nice old hippy. Stiggy didn't fit so he left.  Earl gave me those hemp acdc seeds. I sure appreciated that.


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2019)

Warm enough I have door and windows open. Boomer is basking in the sun like a reptile. Spring is here


----------



## thegloman (Mar 17, 2019)

Send Me some of that 


umbra said:


> Warm enough I have door and windows open. Boomer is basking in the sun like a reptile. Spring is here


Send Me some of that spring weather bro!
Its nicer here now but not warm enuff to have an open door or window.


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2019)

I had to cut the grass and I worked up a sweat, lol. I have flowers blooming and a birds nest in my gazebo. Plum tree and orange tree are in full bloom


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes it springtime...I went to the beach and though it’s nice here, I think it’s prolly nicer(warmer) at home...We’ll, I’ll be there soon enough so I’ll just enjoy this coast weather first...what do I have to complain about, I’m sitting in my camp chair in a tee shirt listening to music and smokin a doob as I see fit...(note to self, shut up and chill)happy st patties day ya’ll...


----------



## Keef (Mar 17, 2019)

Warm and wet at the beach !-- and High !-- I have no problem smoking pot !-- Gloman -- Rose -- Do it like this !--Ack!-Ack !-- Want another hit ?-- I'm still crippling around - The face is getting better but the left arm is acting a fool !--I need a sling to carry it around !- Dam weed eater !-- I got a harness that puts the weight on my right shoulder but got a new weed eater and forgot to rig the harness - Now I remember why it's there !-- U got to adapt !-- I even been thinking about a grow I could run from a mobility chair !-- A mobility scooter with a blower and maybe a NOX kit -- with some racing slicks !-- Push the weight forward some so it wouldn't rear up when I dropped the hammer ?-- Just like on that street racing show !-- 65 mph !-- I could do that ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 17, 2019)

I been off nicotine for 2 days !-- I kinda want to shoot **** but I'm reformed !-- I want some dam crawfish too !
So If I had a big crawfish pot how hard would it be to make beer like ya'll do ?-I ask because I got one !
Don't be riding a bicycle at the beach -- Bicycles and Bikinis are not good for your health -- Don't believe me -- Ask that Dude got run over on his bicycle while that guy in the truck was watching that Bikini!-- It did not turn out well for the bicyclist !
The BPM (Bikinis Per Mile)  scale seems to say we having a successful Spring Break !-- Still don't have a speed bump count and injuries !


----------



## ness (Mar 17, 2019)

Evening OFC.  I just woke up from a long nap.  Going to be popping bean tomorrow.


----------



## ness (Mar 17, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning yall!
> Boy, its starting to smell around here!
> I may need to get a carbon filter after all!
> Here's the culprit making all the fuss!
> She's a Pennywise x V.  I LOVE her scent but I'm afraid she's not very subtle. lol



Gloma  that is a beauty.  I hope my growing skill are better this time around.  I'll be posting some picture soon.


----------



## Keef (Mar 17, 2019)

Hey Ness !-- Plant them girlfriend !-- We'll have to chase U down some more seed -- Most of those BBSL crosses I sent U won't be that different in how they taste --That Snow Lotus dominates with that hashy -- kush taste best I can describe it !-- They all good though ! -- I think that SR 91 -x- (MZR-X-BBSL)--U did the test grow on  gonna be a fine hash plant !-- Everybody need a good hash plant !
Anybody expect my indicas to be little short compact plants gonna be disappointed if they let them run !-- They get big !


----------



## ness (Mar 17, 2019)

Hash is my favor smoke so far.  Can wait until I have a stash.


----------



## Keef (Mar 17, 2019)

Ness -- Texas got 63 Marijuana bills filed this year for consideration-- Any of them make it out committee it'll pass --the votes are there !-- Last 2 congress sessions they closed up before any mmj bill could get a vote !--They on them this time !--Bum rush them with every possibility and let them decide which one will work best !--  I'm watching !-- Am I gonna get a chance to be a legal grower or do I have to keep growing like it's 1999 ?


----------



## ness (Mar 17, 2019)

Have a good evening fellow farmers.


----------



## ness (Mar 17, 2019)

Keef, I sure hope they pass the bills.  Everyone should be able to grow if they want to.  I don't have any idea what's going on in GA.  But, I did hear GA is one of the worst places to pass the law.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 17, 2019)

I turned up the music and me & momma was dancin on the beach...embarrassing ourselves good but there weren’t many people watching so I guess it was ok...We high anyway...


----------



## Keef (Mar 17, 2019)

RE that's a good thing about getting old -- selective memory -- U remember when U and Mrs. RE was dancing on the beach ?-- The answer ?- --U must be mistaken !--  I do not recall that !-- If they got it on film just deny it !- That is not me  !


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2019)

1 of my music heroes died today.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 17, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I turned up the music and me & momma was dancin on the beach...embarrassing ourselves good but there weren’t many people watching so I guess it was ok...We high anyway...


Geezer romance!
I Like it!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 17, 2019)

I have been lying low here at the house for a few days.  Its been sunny, that's good but its been cold too and that's bad.  I haven't really had the ambition to go out and I really need to get some stuff done.  Lets hope tomorrow is better.  My copd is really givin me grief


----------



## Keef (Mar 17, 2019)

Get well soon Nick !-- I should say get better soon cause COPD never really goes away - Just some days is better than others -- I know Umbra fights it too -- U too Gloman ? -- We could clear out a spot over there and put in one those Hookahs with some longass hoses ?-- For them that don't breath so well ! - Would that help ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 17, 2019)

RIP **** Dale!!! Can you believe I can’t post his name... becuz it rhymes with Rick....but starts with D...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 17, 2019)

Hope you feel better soon Nick!!!


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 18, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning yall!
> Boy, its starting to smell around here!
> I may need to get a carbon filter after all!
> Here's the culprit making all the fuss!
> She's a Pennywise x V.  I LOVE her scent but I'm afraid she's not very subtle. lol


Hey Glowman  that's one pretty lady you got there


----------



## thegloman (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks Crocket!
She comes from the house of Rosebud!
She smells almost candy store sweet but there's no mistaking its reefer. lol


----------



## zigggy (Mar 18, 2019)

good morning guys ,,,if you have never been to lego land here in florida save your money it stinks,,,my 6 year old was not impressed ,,,,he looked at me and said mom lets not go here anymore


----------



## zigggy (Mar 18, 2019)

hey guys I got a small problem,,,,the system asked me to update my email account ,,I don't know why,,,after I did I starting alerts to my cell phone ,,,,how can I make it stop


----------



## thegloman (Mar 18, 2019)

Ziggy
The setting is in your preferences folder.  Click the little guy next to the mail button at the top. Then you hit preferences Then you can choose what to opt out of.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

Morning OFC  -- Ugh !-- Got my heat pack on my neck !-- My left arm ain't happy with me !-- I need to adapt that weed eater !-- Straight up my fault for not rigging it right !-- 
Overcast and in the 60s today -- Need to just lay up another day and let the inflammation settle down !-- A heat pack on my neck and staying down are the fastest way to get back up ! -- It's not the life I chose but it's the life I live ! - I guess that's better than the alternative ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

I think I just take some of that tincture and fill the pipe --
I know some may take issue with me calling it "tincture" --
Simple thing is that the good stuff in weed will dissolve in a solvent like alcohol or oil -- houses blowing up I always wonder -- blasting with butane ?-- but back to alcohol or oil --
U concentrate an alcohol extraction by removing some or all the alcohol thru evaporation-- Can't Evaporate oil - but U can extract with the same oil more than once which will also produce a more concentrated extract - U could even make RSO with alcohol then dissolve the RSO into an oil to make a more concentrated medicine -- The object be to get the decarbed active ingredients into your belly with some oil -- Expained that to say eat more weed !-- A less concentrated extract U just take more ---more concentrated take less !--Then there's sativa or indica ?-- So U got a sliding scale to make mmj - for whatever ails U -- Just to make it a little more complicated U got high CBD and high THC ?-- That right there is a cliff notes version of Medical Marijuana-- So for me it would be 50/50 -Half high THC  indica- Half high CBD -- Whether it be extract or decarb in caps --I ain't even talking about which varieties--  The how much is a dose question is your's to figure out !-- I like a dose I can feel but still function !-- Then sometimes like today I get "Too high" just because !-- Trying to explain dat **** give me a headache ! --We not even talking about why the oil and how things act at a cellular level !-- Just eat more weed !
I need another cup of coffee!-- Did I take some that  tincture ?-- Don't matter if a dose is a couple drops or a couple teaspoons long as I know !- I know how to figure that out!


----------



## zigggy (Mar 18, 2019)

thanks gman


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

Zig -- I always thought they made those lego blocks the wrong size !-- They should be bout the size of square bales of hay !-- Then U could build **** with them for real !


----------



## zigggy (Mar 18, 2019)

we could build a lego house,,, the place was nothing but tourist trap ,,,i let him pick a friend from school and the three of us went ,,,very disappointed,,,you would think it being legoland you could get lego toys at a good price ,,,no they were twice the price i would pay at walmart


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

Or a Lego pot farm ? -- Maybe I could just dunk bales of hay in cement and stack them up like bricks ? -- Be nice if they would lock together though ?


----------



## zigggy (Mar 18, 2019)

we gonna due that anyway,,,, dont forget about ocala ,,,,,lol ,,,,,,still not used to working this overnight thing need go take a nap ,,,,night yall


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

Rest well Zig !-- I didn't forget I just gotta let things play out here first ! --
They may jam us on a mmj bill again this session in Texas --
but -- If they change the law I spent a lot of time running spider webs about the OFC all over the lone star state -- It ain't ever been about just ending prohibition-- It's about getting my foot in the legal commercial side !-- Texas got 63 mmj bills and counting ?-- There's obviously many people sitting on they money wanting to get in on a Texas green wave but afraid to make a move because of prohibition and rightly so !--  Blow the whistle and see what happens ?-- They say the squeaky wheel gets the grease ?-- I been  squeaking down here !-- Who blinks 1st ?-- I used to play a little chess and I'm liking the way that  mmj board would look like in Texas for me !-- Texas a big place and if I was growing for a medical dispensary in a modest town or for a larger town that would be just fine with me ! -- I'm pretty sure I can find my female medical professionals partners too !-- Why female ?--Why not ?-- I'm used to working with girls !--but it don't have to be girls !
Who knows U could end up over here Zig ?


----------



## ness (Mar 18, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.  I finely popped some beans.






1 OG Kush (F), 2 Northern Lights, 2 White Widows, 4 Nurse Larry, 4 Pre 98 Bubba s1 x Deep Chunk Monkey Balls F2, 4 Pre 98 Bubba s1 A2, 4 Deep Chunk x Pre 98 s1 x Deep Chunk Monkey Balls, 4 Hippie Dawg, 4 Blueberry, 4 WI x BBSL, 4 Ph x BBSL, 4 Train Wreck.  

I hope they are pop and I get females.   Right, now, I'm trying to control the heat with a heating pad and the lights.  Keef, when do they vote on mmj laws?  I heard on the news today that they are putting CBD in jelly beans.


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey Ness - Those marketed Hippies Dawg are too leafy -- Throw them out and start something else !-- U won't be happy with them !-- U might have to breed some that Deep Chunk -- I been wanting some !-- Looks like a great line up !-- Did I send some SD-X-BBSL ?-- Snow Desiel times Black Berry Snow Lotus-- That and PH-x- BBSL might give U some color !
When does Texas vote on prohibition?-- We don't !-- A bill comes  out of committee and is voted into law by the state Congress -- Easiest thing for them to do is amend the mmj law we already have and expand approved conditions !--
Ask Rose how hard it is to hit thier requirements ?--
Those 63 bills cover everything from expanding that mmj law to full legalization !-- The people for prohibition will fight to keep those bills from getting a vote to become law !-- They've been able to do that for several sessions to stop the end of prohibition !-- The votes for change are there !--


----------



## umbra (Mar 18, 2019)

Morning OFC. Beautiful day here. Lungs not so good. COPD flare up from a cold. Couldn't lay down last night. Tried sleeping sitting up but didn't get much sleep. Had an early morning meeting via computer at 6 am, 9 am on East Coast. Fell asleep after that. My son fed the dogs and took care all the stuff I do around here. Called in sick. Feel like a fish out of water struggling to breathe.


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

Ness -- CBD in Jelly beans ?-- We can do stuff like that !-- 
Get a good crop in and we'll teach U !-- We got wizards and such around here !-- Umbra make something called "Black Hash" -- Different from that old school black hash -- He presses extra hash oil into good hash !-- Make U walk in the spirit world !-- So I hear !
Edit :-- Get better Umbra !-- All these Dam COPD peeps-- I hope it ain't catching ?


----------



## ness (Mar 18, 2019)

Will do, I'll get rid of Hippie's Dawg and pop something else, thank you.  Right, now I going back to bed.  It's seem like everyone is getting sick.  I woke up feeling ill my self.  Everyone have a good evening.


----------



## umbra (Mar 18, 2019)

Keef said:


> Ness -- CBD in Jelly beans ?-- We can do stuff like that !--
> Get a good crop in and we'll teach U !-- We got wizards and such around here !-- Umbra make something called "Black Hash" -- Different from that old school black hash -- He presses extra hash oil into good hash !-- Make U walk in the spirit world !-- So I hear !
> Edit :-- Get better Umbra !-- All these Dam COPD peeps-- I hope it ain't catching ?


When I was in 2nd grade, I told my best friend I had epilepsy. His mother called my mother. All I could hear was a one sided conversation, but I remember my Mother saying, " It's not contagious, its epilepsy not leprosy." … And this is my world.


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

Umbra don't feel bad -- When I was little my momma used to tie a pork chop around my neck so the dog would play with me !

I been waiting to use that for awhile !--

We grew up in an ignorant world Umbra !-- There's still plenty of it out there too !-- Up until recent times those with epilepsy were considered special or touched by God !-- Patterns ?-Visions ?- The Muse ?-- Different ways of describing the same thing !---People tend to be afraid of what they don't understand - They don't understand epilepsy-- So U not like others and that sure ashell don't mean inferior -- Mostly it means the opposite !-- U can understand things they can't !
So they fear U !--
I know this is all true cause I learnt about it in that psychology class --
Teachers name was -- Abby Normal ?-- I think ?-- Some freaky **** is all I remember !- I went to class high lots of time !


----------



## umbra (Mar 18, 2019)

LOL, actually my comment was in regards to your comment about catching COPD. Its not contagious, but the way you suck on those E cig you could get it.


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

Umbra --I stay high I miss lots of **** !-- Then sometimes when I get it -- It's already gone !--
I'm going thru nicotine withdrawals I'll have U know !-- If I Kilt some **** I would probably feel better !-- No cigarettes !-- No E-cig!-- I'll save my rig for hash oil cartridges !-- It was time but I was the only one could decide that !-- Still not so sure bout this!--


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

I think it is the end of the world !-- There's this really bright orange ball in the sky !-- Might be that thing they call son ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 18, 2019)

When I was ready to quit smoking cigarettes, nothing could stop me.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 18, 2019)

That's the real "trick" to quitting smoking.
Don't lie to yourself. If you really want to quit.......quit.
If not, don't cuz you gonna fail anyway if you don't really want to. No need in making yourself feel worse with internal conflict.


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

It's about my third day with no nicotine !-- It's not too bad !-- I been distracting myself -- That thing on POX news about where's Judge Crazy "Witch" ?-- That wasn't me !-- Those rumours about Hannity and Tucker are strictly made up !
I know cause I'm the one made them up !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

They shoulda told me I couldn't use those kinda words !-- I know all the goodest words !-- Knows a couple bad ones too !-- I am forbidden by the rules from going any further than that !-- It would just be a bunch of **** and some **** -see ? I know how the auto censor do !- Trust me they was fine words !-- Don't be counting letters either !-- Some of the finest got more than 4 letters !--There was also some poetic phrases !--

That was for the hero named John McCain !-- Beeches!--
He ain't here to fight back anymore  so I got this !

I was jabbing at all the soft tender spots !-I grew up in the culture I know where they at !-
I might be crippled up but I was fighting the good fight only way I could !-- Somehow I seem to have a way of being able to get a reaction ?-
Me and other Keef got lit up and not only did I turn him loose !-- - We was tag teaming on them  !-- We was smoking !-- in more ways than one !----I didn't agree with him about much but ---
U don't be bad mouthing John McCain !-- 
Where was I ?-- I'm go pick a fight !
Here hold my beer and watch this ?-- I don't drink anymore but the song  remains the same !- Come get U some !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2019)

hi guys, i have influenza A and tama flu... see ya when my head quits killing me. hugs,


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Aww.. sorry to hear that.  Take care.


----------



## umbra (Mar 18, 2019)

Rose, feel better


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 18, 2019)

Rose, that's awful.  I wish you the best.  When you have breathing problems anyways the flu is like a ton a bricks on your chest. Well, I guess you know.  Don't forget honey and hot lemon.  Won't cure ya but makes ya feel like you are trying!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2019)

umbra said:


> When I was ready to quit smoking cigarettes, nothing could stop me.


I quit several times, and for a long time too...but I ain’t never smokin a ciggy again...no,no,no...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2019)

Be well Rose...some down time might be in order...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2019)

Feel better Rose!
Flu SUX!

Good morning yall!
Weather is BREAKING!!!!!
WHOO HOOOOO!!!!!!
I'm SO over the cold!


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 19, 2019)

love that OG Kush , just seems to get me where I want to be


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

Morning OFC !
Evening Crockett !-- OG Kush ?-- Whatever works for U Cuz !-- I was partial to my Master Kush till the bugs took it !
I'm sipping on some stuff called Mimosa -- and it's dark outside !
Ugh !-- I'm not sure I wanna start this day yet ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2019)

It was 77 yesterday and almost a perfect day. My lungs were still mending some. I got a cold and it triggered a COPD flare up. 24 hours of struggling to breathe. Actually got some sleep last night. Took a hot shower and it helped open lungs some. Inundated with calls for work.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 19, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  I am glad everyone is still on the up side of the grass.  If this thread were to crash again I would vote for series III to be called "The Iron Lung Bunch"  I go to the Dr. tomorrow myself.  How can it get so cold at night and so warm during the day?


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

Just keep breathing Nick !-- It's important !
Umbra - U got to get out there Cuz ! - Make da world some Sham Pain and Mad Dog - Make some Thunderbird too !
Ya'll make Ripple ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

Crockett-- I know it didn't happen in Australia but New Zealand is your neighbor -- Sorry  about that mass shooting !-- U never get used to it but I kinda thought shooting up a church was something that only happened in the states and in the middle east -- Ya'll don't be doing that!-- For me that is just another reason for not going to church  -- I ever have to go back to church ?--I'm packing a pistol !-- CKN **** want to shoot up a place where people don't bring guns ?-- If I'm there ?-- I'm shooting back jack !-- Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6 ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2019)

A former member threatened me on another site and I carry 2 hand guns and a shotgun when I go to the grocery store.


----------



## zigggy (Mar 19, 2019)

good morning everyone,,,cold and raining ,,,,,here in fla we have a thing called stand your ground law ,,basically says I have a right to defend my self,,,if you touch me  and Im afraid ,,I don't have to run I have a legal right to pull my gun and shoot you dead ,,,there is a case going on right now all cought on video,,,guy walks up to another guy and pushes him to the ground ,,the guy on the floor pulls his gun and shoots the other guy dead ,,,no charges were filed,,,,,,,welcome to the wild wild west (well south,,,but you know what i mean)


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2019)

Keef said:


> Crockett-- I know it didn't happen in Australia but New Zealand is your neighbor -- Sorry  about that mass shooting !-- U never get used to it but I kinda thought shooting up a church was something that only happened in the states and in the middle east -- Ya'll don't be doing that!-- For me that is just another reason for not going to church  -- I ever have to go back to church ?--I'm packing a pistol !-- CKN **** want to shoot up a place where people don't bring guns ?-- If I'm there ?-- I'm shooting back jack !-- Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6 ?


We don't go for all that church shooting either.
That's Why we have Armed members at EVERY service.
All are welcome but trouble is delt with swiftly.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2019)

Anybody know me knows I don't give a Rip about mans laws.
To Threaten me or mine is a death sentance for the threat.


----------



## zigggy (Mar 19, 2019)

i bring my gun to church and as i sit there i pray i dont't have to use it


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm more afraid of the ignorance than the bullets -- 
For instance back around that Charlottesville thing -- Some people round here spray painted antisemitic graffiti on the out side of a synagogue-- except it wasn't a synagogue it was a Muslim mosque -- If U gonna be a hater at least keep your hate straight --Made for a lot of confused people up in here !


----------



## drcree (Mar 19, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'm more afraid of the ignorance than the bullets --
> For instance back around that Charlottesville thing -- Some people round here spray painted antisemitic graffiti on the out side of a synagogue-- except it wasn't a synagogue it was a Muslim mosque -- If U gonna be a hater at least keep your hate straight --Made for a lot of confused people up in here !


speaking of being antisemitic, did you hear what _volkswagen/audi_ used in their more recent promotion?  they (for some reason) coined the phrase, _work will set you free_.  does that sound familiar?  if not, it was on the gates entering dachau and auschwitz concentration camps.  they then had the gall to say they weren't being anti-semites.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2019)

Way I see it,
Haters like to hate. Why don't we let them have the sand box, move all the Non haters out then Nuke it!  Then they can hate forever!     (and we'll have a bunch of cool looking glass!)


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

The only thing I can't tolerate is intolerance !-- Wait ?-- I need to think about this ?-- All the pieces don't fit ?
There is times to get on a soap box and there's times to just roll a joint !-- I'm rolling one !-- Thinking gives me a headache !


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

Gloman-- Nuke them ?-- Cuz we really need to talk about this blowing **** up thing U got ?- Things don't always work out the way U thought when U mess with the Boom Boom?
I was making a list earlier for a supply run but I thought -- Would U want to be on the road if U knew people like U was out there !-- I think I go later !-- I should probably use more high CBD like that Frank's Gift in that tincture -- Less pain and less high -- U need to be able to function -- I think I may forget about caps for awhile-- This olive oil stuff works just fine and not buying caps is one less thing to do !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2019)

I cut off the solo cups and pulled’m out so now they’re just in the cloth pots...I upped the nute strength a bit and gave’m a shot of Cal-Mag...I turned off the growlight and used a flash for this pic...I like these feeding rings but I think I might need bigger ones...I’ll go shoppin...


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

RE -- Those rings  would work fine in my boxes -- instead of spraying the roots I could just bring it out the rings -- I may have to do that ?-- They looking good too !-- I think U get a better pic with the grow light off !-- NL -x-Val got indica written all over it !-- I bred the nurse to BBSL and it looks lots like that with them fat leaves !


----------



## ness (Mar 19, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.  TJ carries a gun on his waist with him every place he goes even church.  He has his shirt over it.  He has a permit.  At first I didn't like it.  But, no one can see it and I got use to it.  Keef, I threw out the hippies dawg and replace it with the GDP x GDP x BPU.  Do, you remember what it is?  No, beans have pop yet.


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

GDP -x- BPU =  Grand Daddy Purple - x- (B) Black Berry Kush - (P) Purple Citral - (U) -- Uzbekistan hash plant -- One of Umbra's jewels -- I had one that was a glorious blueberry but there should be different phenos so who knows ?-- I couldn't decide which blueberry I liked best from Umbra -- I had that one U got which shouldn't have been blueberry but it was-- and BPU- x B.B. so I bred them !- I bet it will be blueberry !-- Fine potent blueberry ! - How old are the seed ?-- If they don't germ start some more I got seed to it's child and they fertile !


----------



## ness (Mar 19, 2019)

RE those look great up there.  Can't wait until my bean pop.  I'm so excited to be growing again.


----------



## ness (Mar 19, 2019)

Keef that sound good another hash plant.  I'm looking forward to see how it grows.  Can't wait until, I can post a picture when it pops.  If it pops because there are the oldest beans, I have.


----------



## ness (Mar 19, 2019)

Time to cook some hamburgers.  I'm hunger.  This day has thrown by.  Have a good everning, OFC


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

Use those seed up Ness -- Those probably don't have another year in them !-If they don't germ in good time try something else - GDP -x - BPU will grow a huge plant outside if U get it up and sexed !--


----------



## Gone (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi Gang
Mr Keef said I should be here
So here I am saying hello,
Older cannabis enthusiast and home grower.


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

Toolman -- Welcome to the OFC -- 65 yrs old and down on the Gulf Coast here !- The OFC is more of a community than a old folks home !--Some teach we all learn and we are not above complaining about our aches and pains !- What U growing and how ?
I was just settling in for some 420 practice !--
RE -I am gonna have to try some those drip rings U got - I might do it a little different -- I use those neopreme foam collars around my plants in aero -- I want to add some weight to the base of the plant to keep them from getting top heavy and falling over -- So I was gonna use the 4 or 6 inch aero basket with those baked clay balls -- I could put one those rings under my foam collars and still control my humidity with ease keeping wet and dry separate like that !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2019)

Hey Toolman!
WELCOME!
How long ya been growing?
Got anything going now?
Ol' Keef didn't steer ya wrong bro.
We got a good bunch here to hang, learn and share with.
Pull up a bucket, spark up a doob and hang out bro!
Glad you're here!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2019)

Speakin of aches n pains...I think I yanked a little too hard on the ol sciatic nerve yesterday at the beach...we home now and I’m alternating cold, hot & doobie...in no particular order...
Hey Toolman, glad your here...I’m something of a toolman myself...
That sounds like it should work Keef...I’m gonna remake my own a little bigger to try and encourage those roots to spread out a bit...these little ones prolly do good in your hydr box as I suppose your roots just kinda hang down huh...i know you spray your roots but is each box it’s own reservoir or do you have a seperate reservoir feeding several boxes?


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

RE - That pump and spray manifold go inside the box - I'm still using those 2 inch cups like an aero cloner I just grow a whole cycle in it -- There's about 12 gallons of nute water in each box with a bubbler stone to move fresh air thru the boxes-- but each is a separate unit -- Change 



 the nute water monthly and change the filter weekly - Let'r run !-- It does not take long before the roots hang down to the nute water in the box then just float around --it is more of an aero/ DWC system !-- The nute water filter is to keep roots from getting sucked into the pump - It saves  many headaches !--
I use an over powered pump because it has a filter !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2019)

How many plants do you grow in each of those boxes...yer not filling all those holes are you...?


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

Planning a new bloom --I'm thinking about larger baskets with the clay balls or even marbles  and a long angled covered grow table !-- No exposed water and a single res. !
Having to change out the nute water in my boxes is a pain !-- I wanna do it with the flip of a switch !- Push a button and fill it back up !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2019)

See now you should kept those Mardi Gras beads...fill up them baskets with mojo...


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

I don't use them all anymore RE -- But I needed to be able to clone reliably -- I was running 5-6 plants per box in bloom -but I was also building capacity-- I wanted to be able to produce clones by the 100s -- I have that capacity with these boxes - I can pack them in when they little and spread them out as they get bigger - I'm keep these as is for cloning and early veg - Then move them to 4-6 inch aero baskets - Whether I spray or use rings for bloom  !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

River rock probably work just fine !-- Oh !- I'll get the CKN bones out and put the MOJO on them !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

A couple weeks I should be over in East Texas -- Nephew got some plants up but having some problems-I'm go get him on the right path - Gonna haul the rest of my grow equipment over there and set back up but it should be only for a few months-- Then I can sell the beach house and buy the Stoner Ranch and set up a permanent grow again !-- Probably gonna try to swing new lights and let the nephew keep this set up !-- I got some other ideas !--


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2019)

Keef
I can't help it. lol
I still like things that go BOOM!
lol.   
I'm too short handed to play with those things any more tho. hehehe


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

Short handed ?-- Cuz U Crack me up !-- Be glad U still alive !
I must admit I do like to make the ground shake once in awhile myself !-- They just don't appreciate it much in civilian life !-- Groundshaker !-- Ba-Boom !-- Oh yeah !


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

Only way to prove to me U can currupt a twitter account is to show me !-- Step up !-- Be a hero !-- Show me what U got !

Edit : That's code talk !- U ain't supposed to know what I'm talking about !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2019)

Heheheheeeeeeee!
Yesir!      PfaaWooofBOOOM!!!!
Lots of fertilizer around here!


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

What they call that Gloman ? -- AMFO ?- U need more than a fuse to set that off !-but it ain't that hard if U know how !

U know technology hates me ?-- So I got a question one U smart brothers or sisters might know the answer?-- How would one go about setting up one those Go Fund Me pages as a bounty on taking down or corrupting  a twitter account ?-- Where are U Capt. America ? --We need a hero !--U really need a hit or two of this to see the humour !
I don't know nothing bout nothing !- (Practicing !)


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2019)

Keef
Just dawned on me, these ain't the old days of true freedom of speech. We aren't "allowed" to speak of such subjects as we have been or the powers that Be may come knocking our doors down making accusations.
Ya should have seen the interagation they put me thru when I blew my hand off.  lol


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

Gloman -- Best I can remember there never were any good old days and I been around since the sign over the  drinking water fountains said "White " and "Colored" 
I don't remember any good old days ? 
I think "Good Ole days" is a pipe dream ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2019)

Long day in the wine mine. With my COPD in full swing, it was a tad overwhelming to do precursor transfers with a full face respirator on. Kind of like running a marathon while being water boarded. Took some pix this morning on the phone. post them next


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2019)

Here are some of what is in room.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2019)

Is that HPS you're using for flower?

You got it goin on there brother!
They lookin dang good!


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2019)

Double ended HPS. Much higher PAR than the screw in HPS. Oh hit 81 today while wearing the respirator. I worked up a sweat and a thirst. Still have a couple Guiness from St Paddy's


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2019)

Bulk of room is sour dubb. Close up is BPU


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2019)

81?   Sounds like Heaven! (till ya suit up and wearing a respirator) huh?
So do you see a better harvest with the DEHPS over LED for flower?


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

Flip that garage 5 times a year !-- I'm jealous !-- but there's that thang in that other room I be wanting a cut of !-- 
What was that again ?-- Pineapple Chunk with a BOC dad ?
I'm watching U Cuz !


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2019)

Actually I'd like to replace them with the Fluence VYPR2 but $$$ ching ching, lol.


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2019)

LOL, no it's purple pineapple bomb x BoC


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

Nothing gets past me -- Got a mind like a steel trap -- A real rusty steel trap !-- Double bubble pineapple chunk with a chocolate box of purple something  ?-- I got it !-- I won't get it confused again !


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2019)

I sent some double bubble beans to someone. Either you or Nick


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

I been thinking we should come up with a system of girl names cause this alphabet soup confuse me sometimes !--
Dazed and Confused it's a way of life !
Went from Led Zeppelin to - Heart performing for Led Zeppelin-- Gallows Pole 
Hey Umbra wasn't me !-- I don't remember seeing any bubble anything -- I got some other stuff of your's  yet to start too !--


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2019)

umbra said:


> Actually I'd like to replace them with the Fluence VYPR2 but $$$ ching ching, lol.


Hehe, yeah ching ching!
Just looked at the VYPR2p.
Cough, choke!  Ya better be dedicated to spend that much!


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

1st time I saw them Spyder lights my thought was could I buy the parts and build my own frames and make bootleg lights just like them for myself ?-- Buy one-- take it apart --find the parts or similar on line and place an order  - Have some frames made locally with a little different shape to bust the patent and put me some nice lights  together ?-- Long as U ain't selling them U won't have a problem with some bootleg lights ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Hehe, yeah ching ching!
> Just looked at the VYPR2p.
> Cough, choke!  Ya better be dedicated to spend that much!


I would need 6 or 8 for the space


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2019)

umbra said:


> I would need 6 or 8 for the space


Whoa!
 6-8 @ approx 1275.00ea.?
That's a BIG investment! 
I'd have to wait for Santa Claus on that!


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2019)

I would save on electricity with the lights and the a/c load. Especially in summer when its 100+ outside


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

U know U gonna do it Umbra -- What's the plan ?- Buy one at a time ?

I planted a seed today ?-- Not a seed - seed --but a thought seed !-- It's growing !-- Take the twitter account down and win a prize ? -- Make U famous too ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2019)

Watching The Story of God with Morgan Freeman and they are discussing epilepsy and the left lobe creating a religious experience. The history of Joan of Arc and St Bernadette, both heard God speak to them and both apparently had epilepsy. Interesting concept.


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2019)

Keef said:


> U know U gonna do it Umbra -- What's the plan ?- Buy one at a time ?
> 
> I planted a seed today ?-- Not a seed - seed --but a thought seed !-- It's growing !-- Take the twitter account down and win a prize ? -- Make U famous too ?


Maybe when I move to NC


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

I was talking about dat **** the other day Umbra !-- Unknown mechanism of action ?- - Medical term for we don't know !-- I been there attaching probes to the brain during surgery - The patient is awake and by stimulating different parts of the brain U can map it out !-- We had to find the right spot to put an electrode to disrupt severe epileptic seizures -- U have to be able to make them happen if U gonna stop them !-- I used to wonder what is going on in there ?-- U got 2 things in one there--- The Mind and The Brain -- The brain is the hardware and the mind is the software -- Strange stuff happening in there -a place where chemo- electric impulses become thought ?-- I spent 26 hours once unraveling a tumor from around the optic nerve -- People tell me sometimes-- It's not brain surgery !----- I know ! -- I seen too much stuff and thangs !
I shouldn't get this high ?
 Young Frankenstein ?-- Abby Normal ?


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 20, 2019)

Keef said:


> Crockett-- I know it didn't happen in Australia but New Zealand is your neighbor -- Sorry  about that mass shooting !-- U never get used to it but I kinda thought shooting up a church was something that only happened in the states and in the middle east -- Ya'll don't be doing that!-- For me that is just another reason for not going to church  -- I ever have to go back to church ?--I'm packing a pistol !-- CKN **** want to shoot up a place where people don't bring guns ?-- If I'm there ?-- I'm shooting back jack !-- Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6 ?


The worlds gone crazy , all this killing in the name of religion , wars , mass shootings , even suicide all for different religious beliefs , I believe we live , we pay taxes ,we die that's it , but if you believe otherwise that's fine with me to as long as your beliefs don't effect me . Gun laws are pretty strict here in Australia they pretty much took our guns off us after the Port Arthur Massacre back in 96 , I think our Kiwi brothers might follow suit after this


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 20, 2019)

Umbra has it going on.  My friend is starting to complain about all the stuff I'm adding to the electric bill. I told him environment is everything.  He told me I don't have air conditioning in my house, I says don't matter to me you got air conditioning in this grow room!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 20, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
Rain here but at least I don't have to shovel it!


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2019)

Morning OFC- 60s and rain here -- I guess we gotta do this day ?-- 
Hang in there Rose !-- It'll get better -- Maybe ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2019)

Rose is sick so I came up with a way to cheer her up - Changed my trolling tactics 

This one is for U Rose !-- I posted several versions of it in the comment sections of all the morning news shows on you tube !

How high is the bounty for shutting down that Twitter account now ? - We need an American hero to step up and take it down !-- Just think of the glory ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 20, 2019)

Forgive my ignorance but What is this Twitter account you speak of?


----------



## zigggy (Mar 20, 2019)

good morning guys


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2019)

U asked !
I have been instigating a contest for the next great American hero hacker to take down political name's twitter account !--
Implying there may be a Go Fund Me account as a bounty for such a deed !
Perhaps there will be such an account ? -- but just think of the glory
Morning Zig !-- What's the new deal on MMJ in Florida ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Rained hard enough to wake me up couple times.


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2019)

My morning music
Rob Zombie - We're an American Band --&-- Dragula

More cow bell !


----------



## zigggy (Mar 20, 2019)

umbra said:


> Here are some of what is in room.View attachment 252214
> View attachment 252215
> View attachment 252216


     one day ill have a room like that ,,,but till then ill just keep trying,,,,,


----------



## zigggy (Mar 20, 2019)

a few days ago we brought us a bird feeder ,,,,,placed it right outside the breakfast nook in the kitchen by the window,,,,its great we sit there and eat breakfast and drink tea while we watch the birds ,,,,did not know we had so many kinds of birds,,, blue jays ,,red cardinals and a bunch I don't know ,,,,we gonna start taking pics, and then look the birds up on the internet ,,,have too work on our letters,,,,hes got numbers down pact but hes struggling with letters ,,,,


----------



## zigggy (Mar 20, 2019)

Keef said:


> U asked !
> I have been instigating a contest for the next great American hero hacker to take down political name's twitter account !--
> Implying there may be a Go Fund Me account as a bounty for such a deed !
> Perhaps there will be such an account ? -- but just think of the glory
> Morning Zig !-- What's the new deal on MMJ in Florida ?


 as far as I know were still outlaws brother


----------



## zigggy (Mar 20, 2019)

black crows are like gangsters ,,,they just fly in and chase all the other birds away and take over


----------



## thegloman (Mar 20, 2019)

Keef said:


> U asked !
> I have been instigating a contest for the next great American hero hacker to take down political name's twitter account !--
> Implying there may be a Go Fund Me account as a bounty for such a deed !
> Perhaps there will be such an account ? -- but just think of the glory
> Morning Zig !-- What's the new deal on MMJ in Florida ?



Lol
You're right, I asked.   You know he's gonna get a 2nd term.
Even Obama got a 2nd term. If he did ANYBODY can.
Who knows, maybe the *****will win and lead us all into a police state without arms to protect ourselves.    Just call the government! They're here to Help!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 20, 2019)

Good morning ofc, rainy day Wednesday...my back hurts, I can’t even put my socks on and my feet are cold...think I’ll go go back to bed...


----------



## zigggy (Mar 20, 2019)

good night yall


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 20, 2019)

Wassup? I'm waiting on a guy coming to pick up a septic tank I have lying around.  He has a family full of little crappers and a collapsed septic tank.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 20, 2019)

That's a bit unusual, but I'm the same way. lol
I got stuff laying around too good to pitch out that I no longer need.  Always good to off load some good stuff on ppl that need it.


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Lol
> You're right, I asked.   You know he's gonna get a 2nd term.
> Even Obama got a 2nd term. If he did ANYBODY can.
> Who knows, maybe the *****will win and lead us all into a police state without arms to protect ourselves.    Just call the government! They're here to Help!


Gerald Ford didn't. Jimmy Carter didn't. Bush Sr didn't. And they weren't crooks


----------



## Gone (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks for all the welcomes
62 Male from east coast, I have grow a little Bud so to say
Nothing more then what I can smoke with my friends.
I have 2 small unknown Indica plants that a buddy supplied the seeds for, but it seems to cold for them still.
I plan to get a few autos started soon to get ready to go outside in May.
Looking forward to learning as well as sharing some knowledge with like minded individuals.
Thanks


----------



## Gone (Mar 20, 2019)

thegloman said:


> That's a bit unusual, but I'm the same way. lol
> I got stuff laying around too good to pitch out that I no longer need.  Always good to off load some good stuff on ppl that need it.


I am a bit of a horder myself
I put things on a shelf for when I may need it
But dam it if 20 yrs later I say hey I have one and know just where to still find it


----------



## thegloman (Mar 20, 2019)

umbra said:


> Gerald Ford didn't. Jimmy Carter didn't. Bush Sr didn't. And they weren't crooks


Exactly my point!
Only crooks get ahead in our government.


----------



## Gone (Mar 20, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Exactly my point!
> Only crooks get ahead in our government.


I concur all branches and parties of it.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 20, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> My 7th Grandbaby was just born!!! Annalise...I’ll meet her on Monday, but I love her already!!!


Congratulations 2RE


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2019)

Toolman, I wouldn't put regular photo period plants outdoor until 6/1. They will start flowering and then revert back into veg mode. The auto wont be effected by being put outside in May


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello good people of OFC ! been busy as of late, but seems I haven't got much accomplished...lol
I did chop both the surf purps and jilly cross yesterday tho.... trichs were cloudy with amber through out
the ac/dc hemp is still growing for a few more weeks ??? depends on the trichs I guess ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi guys, 
bud now has the flu and that isn't good.  I am so glad we both got A's on our influenza test. glomans post bout gave me higher fever.  Thanks for listening to the big whine.


----------



## Gone (Mar 20, 2019)

umbra said:


> Toolman, I wouldn't put regular photo period plants outdoor until 6/1. They will start flowering and then revert back into veg mode. The auto wont be effected by being put outside in May


OK Thanks I normally go out May18-20


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 20, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys,
> bud now has the flu and that isn't good.  I am so glad we both got A's on our influenza test. glomans post bout gave me higher fever.  Thanks for listening to the big whine.


that is no fun.... hope you both feel better soon


----------



## Gone (Mar 20, 2019)

Lots of People sick this year
Even my Family got it, and we never get sick.
Well you know Hardly ever , don't want to jinx ourselves.


----------



## Gone (Mar 20, 2019)

Has anyone seen Mr Wilson


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2019)

hey toolman, welcome to MP, yes Wilson is at my house. has been for 3 years now.  all the cool kids are getting the flu. Nice to see you Earl.


----------



## Gone (Mar 20, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> hey toolman, welcome to MP, yes Wilson is at my house. has been for 3 years now.  all the cool kids are getting the flu. Nice to see you Earl.


Thank You Rose
Happy to be here, More Power Grrrerer.........................

Has anyone seen Gmail was taken over in a merger
I wonder what will happen with Gmail accounts, I think many many people use them.


----------



## Gone (Mar 20, 2019)

And Rose Can I please get my wilson back


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2019)

Had 1 of those days, lol. Tested the CLO2 residual at a well. Need to meet title 22 CA clean water standards. No issues. Well within range and guidelines. Customer complains I did something to change readings. Insisted I falsified data. I had to document everything in front of State witnesses and I was right. I called my boss told him I wanted time off immediately to reevaluate my role in company. Then called my attorney. 
I am a bit overly sensitive after being sued for $50,000,000 by a customer who claimed he was hurt by a piece of equipment I repaired. After 4 years of litigation he admitted he lied and made everything up for the money. My attitude now is, if you say something about me, be prepared to back it up in court. One of those days ...


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2019)

Still wet at the beach -- Time for a pipe !-- Congrats RE !
I'm over the flu but still fighting something going on in my face -- Not sure if  it's pollen or just the constant damp !

Yo Toolman -- Wilson was the name of Rose's beloved standard poodle !-- Might be a soft spot not to poke ?-- Just a heads up ! --
So U growing an unknown indica ?-- I'm relocating but I got some indicas too !-- at one time there was lots of seed passing thru my hands and I kept a share !-- Everything I got came to me thru the OFC or descended from stuff that did !-- Being in a prohibition state I grow inside --I'm a cloner and  I run a 4 part rotation of mostly indica 60 day finishers -- I bred 3 or 4 boys to a mess of little girls and I'm still working out what I did !-- I'm kinda Snow Lotus heavy !--
Was that Earl ?-- What up Cuz !-- Still got that pink ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2019)

Nick about time to sex ?-- East Texas still a couple weeks out !


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 20, 2019)

umbra said:


> I thought about it, not sure I'm cut out for the biz part. When the recreational laws were first proposed, there was a designated license for small specialty type growing. It was a cottage license. My County did away with it completely by requiring licenses be in Industrial designated areas. With that came astronomical rents in any of the areas designated by the County. To get a license, you had to have the space already. After NCH told me I wasn't a very good grower, I lost a lot of my confidence and any real desire to try. I have been told, I do not look like a grower. Not full sleeves with tats or latino, lol. More a nerd type, somebody's Dad kind of look. And nobody want to buy weed off somebody's Dad.



 Hi Folks...been a while since I have been on. Started reading through the thread and came across this.

Lets get one thing straight first and foremost. I never said anything about Umbra's skills, because I am too nice. It was my buyer, along with my wife I must say. My wife was frustrated that I was spending a lot of time trying to help the guy out, but he just wasn't grasping the knowledge. At the end of the day, his herb just couldn't compete to what is being grown out here. It's a hard thing to hear for any grower and I understand about being butthurt. But what sells in NJ is far different from what sells in Cali. Umbra moved out here to compete in the cannabis market and to make money, plain and simple. The best thing my friend could have done was what he did, tell the man the truth.  If he was just growing for himself, the criticism wouldn't have been so "blunt". All in all. we tried to help the man make money. It's like moving next to Budweiser and setting up a brewery thinking you are going to jump into the market and compete. Having a few friends tell you your product is great compared to a true marketplace are two different things. I've never met a grower who thinks their herb is mediocre, we all want to believe we grow the best.  I guess we should have stroked his ego and told him he had the best around and that all the buyers were wrong.

So, I am not sure if I am pissed off about this or not.


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2019)

I never asked to get my ego stroked or expected it, just some help from someone I held in the highest regard.


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2019)

Hey Hal -- Glad U stopped by !- U should come by more often !-- 
Rose U guys running a temperature ?-- Plenty of OJ and CKN noodle soup !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2019)

yes we are Keef. Oh, an wilson is here and alive. He is 3, but i appreciate you remembering Henry Keef.   Let me see if i can find wilsons pic.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 20, 2019)

I hear ya. I did try. It saddened me to see that post, among others, stating that I made fun of you, which I didn't. We are all grown adults, and sometimes it is difficult to hear something negative about something that you have so much passion for. You see first hand, my friend, the level of competition here. It is getting tighter and tighter each day. Take the negative and refocus. If I dwelled on all the negative I have heard over the years about my herb, I would be selling used cars instead of growing dank. I can promise that no one wished you ill will. I do agree that a little more tact could have been used, but again, we are all adults. 

It's a tough time out there, both legally and "socially". (social is the new term for street btw). The herb is getting better and techniques are being reinvented. I would love to share some of the new techniques with you and the rest of the board. 

So, don't be butthurt, your my favorite east coaster.


----------



## ness (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello Rose how are you feeling?  Can't believe you still got snow on the ground.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 20, 2019)

Well keef, I changed out my little feeding rings today...I wanted a bit more diameter to fit my cloth pots a little better...the circle of wet just seemed to small on the surface...mayhaps it was wider under but I figure this will encourage the roots to spread out a bit more...I got these t’s and some stiff hose, made an appropriate circle and drill some small holes around the loop...I did this once before with some rubbery kinda hose and the holes did not drill cleanly...this hose is more plastic and worked much better...I also put the holes on top so I can easily see that the feed is flowing...The pressure is such that they don’t squirt or spray but just flow...Also this method is considerably less $$$ than buying those little rings I bought and you can make them whatever size you like...we’ll see how it goes...I guess I’ll top these in a week or so to get a few more bud sites and put up a Scrog when the time comes...


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello OFC

I have 6 Pineapple Upside Down Cakes growing in my shop now.  First time with this strain.  Can't wait to see how they turn out.

Have an awesome evening everyone!


----------



## ness (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello Toolman welcome to MP.  I got 1 Northern Lights, 1 White Widow, 1 Nurse Larry, and 1 Deep Chunk the popped up today.  First day of Spring today.


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2019)

RE -- I got airline and fittings -- I was wondering that if that would work !-- 
Rose -- I got the dogs mixed up !-- I'm sorry !-- I didn't want U upset with the new guy -- He didn't know -- and neither did I !--- U guys take care !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 20, 2019)

I got some new seed to try too...unfortunately my grow space is full up right now...I got some ACDC CBD but it may have to wait till fall...Summertime here is too hot for me to grow inside and these will be too big if grown outside...at least in my neighbourhood...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 21, 2019)

Rose
I was wondering if you tested Frank's Gift?
What was the ratio?
I still have to say so far, I think the F.G. is the most effective for me for pain over all the others.
Others have better buzzes but F.G. is GOOD medicine!


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Mar 21, 2019)

good morning friends ,,,


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

umbra said:


> Had 1 of those days, lol. Tested the CLO2 residual at a well. Need to meet title 22 CA clean water standards. No issues. Well within range and guidelines. Customer complains I did something to change readings. Insisted I falsified data. I had to document everything in front of State witnesses and I was right. I called my boss told him I wanted time off immediately to reevaluate my role in company. Then called my attorney.
> I am a bit overly sensitive after being sued for $50,000,000 by a customer who claimed he was hurt by a piece of equipment I repaired. After 4 years of litigation he admitted he lied and made everything up for the money. My attitude now is, if you say something about me, be prepared to back it up in court. One of those days ...


People suck some


Keef said:


> Still wet at the beach -- Time for a pipe !-- Congrats RE !
> I'm over the flu but still fighting something going on in my face -- Not sure if  it's pollen or just the constant damp !
> 
> Yo Toolman -- Wilson was the name of Rose's beloved standard poodle !-- Might be a soft spot not to poke ?-- Just a heads up ! --
> ...


How pray tell was I poking, I was being funny
Rose stated mr wilson was at her house LOL
I am happy to see you still have him Rosebud.
Man it always sucks being the new guy
I guess it is the right of passage or something?


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes Growing some Old seeds that a friend from up North Cali (triangle)had stored away and said they are surpise , so I have to see.
I was just doing a test to see if the seeds were still viable .


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

Good Morning All


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2019)

Toolman said:


> People suck some


Yeah, sometimes I prefer animals and machines to people.


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

umbra said:


> Yeah, sometimes I prefer animals and machines to people.


I like to think of myself as J.F. Sebastian for The Blade Runner
He was a gifted genetic designer who works closely with Tyrell.


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

Brewing my neuropathy creme in crockpot as we speak 24 hr total cook time or until roots smell like almost burnt nuts ( they change to a dark golden brown when finished, I shut down over night or if I leave house and restart the clock when I turn it on again.
Decarbed Buds, cooked Roots, and Arnica flowers with a few different oils then some beeswax and essence oils for smell, I like peppermint myself.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 21, 2019)

Toolman
I'm curious about the roots.
Is there something in the roots I don't know about?  I thought they had no use.


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Toolman
> I'm curious about the roots.
> Is there something in the roots I don't know about?  I thought they had no use.


They contain anti inflammatory properties
I have been using them for yrs even just roots alone in crockpot and the creme help a lot at night with burning feet and legs (wife uses it to for restless legs syndrom) works good for her also.
Over the yrs I added whole buds and Arnica flower which is also an herbal pain flower.


----------



## zigggy (Mar 21, 2019)

last night I ran my production line at 100%,,,,never been done before ,,,,,,many including myself have run a 98% or even 99% but no one has ever run a 100,,,even the people who built the machine(KRONES) said it is very hard if not impossible to run a 100 ,,,to be honest its just dumb luck ,,the machine does what the machine does,,,all you need to due is feed it all the raw material and hope for the best ,,,,,got me another gift card on the way not sure how much ,,,,,,when they say whos the man I say a women ,,,,well I'm finally geared down and can finally go to bed ,,,,,good night yall


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

zigggy said:


> last night I ran my production line at 100%,,,,never been done before ,,,,,,many including myself have run a 98% or even 99% but no one has ever run a 100,,,even the people who built the machine(KRONES) said it is very hard if not impossible to run a 100 ,,,to be honest its just dumb luck ,,the machine does what the machine does,,,all you need to due is feed it all the raw material and hope for the best ,,,,,got me another gift card on the way not sure how much ,,,,,,when they say whos the man I say a women ,,,,well I'm finally geared down and can finally go to bed ,,,,,good night yall


Nice Ziggy
Also nice to meet you, get some sleep


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Spring is here and the weather will get better. Good Karma to you and your grows.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 21, 2019)

Good morning ofc...hey there toolman, I’m interested in your recipe and process...I have neuropathy in my feet and toes with all that burning numbness especially at night...I have made some creams in the past but it sounds like you may have a new twist or two...I also think keef was just trying to be protective of Roses feelers about a past dog even if he had the dogs name wrong...make yerself at home here...


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 21, 2019)

Keef said:


> Still wet at the beach -- Time for a pipe !-- Congrats RE !
> I'm over the flu but still fighting something going on in my face -- Not sure if  it's pollen or just the constant damp !
> 
> Yo Toolman -- Wilson was the name of Rose's beloved standard poodle !-- Might be a soft spot not to poke ?-- Just a heads up ! --
> ...


Yeah Keef, I snuck back in ... same old going on so far...the pink has been chopped, but I still have a few seeds


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 21, 2019)

Good Morning OFC
Welcome Toolman the new guy...where is Heidi ?


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi Rose, are you and Bud feeling any better ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2019)

Good morning all, we think our fevers are over. 
Toolman, i am so glad you are here. if you ever need wilson for anything i will send him over.  RE, you rascal. Keef i appreciate you for worrying about my "Dog" feelings. Love ya for that.  Lots happening here, love the talk of cannabis roots and neuropathy help, awesomeness abounds.
Gman, i was about to tell you how smart you were about franks Gift, but then i read what you said about our last president and I sure couldn't say that now.  So, yes, Franks Gift is the best medicine i have.  it is 6 % thc and 9% cbd.   
Ya know that first shower after getting the flu? i scared....going in.


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Good morning ofc...hey there toolman, I’m interested in your recipe and process...I have neuropathy in my feet and toes with all that burning numbness especially at night...I have made some creams in the past but it sounds like you may have a new twist or two...I also think keef was just trying to be protective of Roses feelers about a past dog even if he had the dogs name wrong...make yerself at home here...


Red
I make my cremes like my Czech GrandMa made bread (loved that bread)
Lil of this little of that, I use a gallon of coconut oil in crock and add things
But yes there is somewhat an order to in
Right now, I melted the oil then decarbed 3 onces of my older weed that has changed flavor,
Roots were dry stored for a while and I hand ground those up to approx 3 cups not packed (just loose) and finally a good handful of the arnica flowers
Note - You need to be careful with arnica some people can have a reaction to it<).
Once oil has warmed everything goe into the crock, stir well and set to medium, I cook this until I go to sleep and then unplug for safety reasons.
In the AM it will be on again on Medium setting, I go for another 12 hrs to extract all the good things.
The temp of my oil is around 165degs (heat gun measure) .
I can tell when it is almost done by the look of the roots they turn amber brown and srink up a bit, the mix will smell like roasted nuts somewhat.
Then I strain and allow the oil to cool.
I add enough beewax to keep it from melting below 70 degs , there is a formula how much wax to use I do it by size of chuck , I make this all the time. Like I said My Grandma way.
Once it starts to cool I add some emu oil if I have it (not much 2 oz or lil more) then essensial oils for smell and effect depending if you like things like Tea tree and Pine scents.
You need to be careful Tea Tree oil has a Bad affect on Dogs and should not use it if you have a dog.
But Thats kind of it in a nutshell.
There are many ways to make a root creme but I like to add THC CBD and the arnica flower for its pain relieving properties.


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

I apply the creme everynight to my feet when they are so bad with burn I want to cry, and in mins the pain lvl drops enough to fall and stay asleep all night and wake in the morning with new feet.
I have found the longer I have been using it the better the burn has been feeling before creme at night now. My feet hurt only half as much as they did maybe even more, some nights I don't even use it on both feet,
My right foot no longer burns like the left,
I would be in a world of pain without it.
You could make a smaller batch and try it out.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks toolman, I will do just that as soon as I have enough weed to work it...this spring...there are probably a bunch of herbs that could be added, maybe some Comfrey leaves...


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Thanks toolman, I will do just that as soon as I have enough weed to work it...this spring...


Try it in a small amount 1st, I go big because I had extra weed and roots
If you know how to infuse oils I can send you a different recipe that a friend moded from mine. he uses almond oil, avocado oil and jojoba oils along with the coconut, I made his once also came out nice just more work for me though.
all the oils had to be infused with Green Dragon then reduced in double boiler.

*I cup of roots
1-2 cups of EVCO.

The oil will smell like nutty coconut when finished. Strain it then filter through cheesecloth.

Rootin' Tootin' Neuropathy Butter

2 oz of infused almond oil
1 oz of root coconut oil
1/2 oz of infused avocado oil
1/2 oz of jojoba oil
5g Shea butter per oz of oils
6g beeswax per oz of oils
Choice of essential oils

Combine all in a pyrex cup and heat in a hot water bath until the butter and wax are fully melted then whip into a cream. Don't add your essential oils until the temperature has cooled to less than 150°F. 

By the way, this is just the formula that I use. You can mix it anyway you want. The root coconut oil is the active ingredient but you can use it alone or with the oil from your other cream and in any ratio that suits your fancy. *


----------



## thegloman (Mar 21, 2019)

Rose
So sorry if I mad you mad.  Just so you know. My opinion of the gov. in general is very low.
I lost my rights a very long time ago so I have no voice anyway.
We're all entitled to our opinion, and Every story has 2 sides.
Again, sorry.
I'm glad you and Bud are starting to feel better!
Thanks for the test report!
That's pretty Good on the ratio.   I'm learning to dial it back a little and still get good relief. Ill grow this girl again!    Thank You!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm thinking about trying to grow ginseng. I have shady hardwoods all over the property with some wild ginseng already.
They say ya gotta wait 10yrs. in my state to harvest but it looks like a maintenance free 10yr investment plan.    Anybody here ever tried to grow it?


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2019)

Afternoon OFC !-- Toolman don't be mad I was looking out for U but had the wrong dog !-- I do get high and confused sometimes !-- I eat more weed than I smoke-- Usually just decarb packed into gel caps but I ran out of empty caps and started making an olive oil extract -- It helps my pain but I'm need to grow a high CBD to add to it -- I try to control the pain and end up ripped !-- Just need to adjust it !
Sunshine out and warm at the beach -- Been out hurting myself -- I might have another hour afore I start to stiffen up !-- 
I'm with Umbra about perfering animals and machines over people sometimes


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

Keef said:


> Afternoon OFC !-- Toolman don't be mad I was looking out for U but had the wrong dog !-- I do get high and confused sometimes !-- I eat more weed than I smoke-- Usually just decarb packed into gel caps but I ran out of empty caps and started making an olive oil extract -- It helps my pain but I'm need to grow a high CBD to add to it -- I try to control the pain and end up ripped !-- Just need to adjust it !
> Sunshine out and warm at the beach -- Been out hurting myself -- I might have another hour afore I start to stiffen up !--
> I'm with Umbra about perfering animals and machines over people sometimes


No Problem
Im a duck, it all rolls off me,
I knew you were just defending Rose in a phase taken out of context
That's all. We Good my man
I get a lil crazy at times but I pull it back real quick .
Good be be here


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

Mr Wilson was Tim the toolmans neighbor that he would go to for advice
You would only see his hat and maybe his eyes at the fence line when they would talk.


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Thanks toolman, I will do just that as soon as I have enough weed to work it...this spring...there are probably a bunch of herbs that could be added, maybe some Comfrey leaves...


If you need roots, I have some from my last grow. Haven't done anything with them. 25 or so 7 gallon bags with the roots and soil


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

umbra said:


> If you need roots, I have some from my last grow. Haven't done anything with them. 25 or so 7 gallon bags with the roots and soil


@2RedEyes, @Rosebud

I also forgot to add you don't need bud for this creme , Sugar trim works fine also.
i just had some older weed (buds) in storage too long and needed them to be processed , so trim instead of bud is fine.


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2019)

I have trim if you need it Red


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

OK I found a better breakdown to the root creme
The way a friend makes it with measurements

1 cup of clean, dried roots
2 cups coconut oil
Combine in crock pot. On high just long enough to melt the oil, then to low temp setting, stirring occasionally for the next 18-24 hours

Strain through cheesecloth and squeeze out all oil.

Wipe out the crock pot to remove any remaining root bits.

Return strained oil to the crock pot.
Add:
4 oz sweet almond oil
1 oz Jojoba oil
1 oz avacado oil
120 grams Shea butter
120 grams beeswax (I use granules for easier melting)

Stir until all shea butter and beeswax are melted, then transfer to jars.


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2019)

The Roman's used a cannabis root poultice for gout !-- There's a whole different set of terepenes and stuff in the roots -- The Romans boiled the roots for a long time then strained the liquid off which they reduced down to a thick paste -- Roots from aero or Hydro would be clean and be perfect for such a thing !-- I still pretty much medicate from the inside !-- Gonna have to make up some that stuff one day !-- I get the right mix of CBD and THC in oil or caps I would do just fine -- I'm old I'm have some bad days but overall it really helps on quality of life!


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

Keef said:


> The Roman's used a cannabis root poultice for gout !-- There's a whole different set of terepenes and stuff in the roots -- The Roman boiled the roots from a long time then strained the liquid off which they reduced down to a think paste -- Roots from aero or Hydro would be clean and be perfect for such a thing !-- I still pretty much medicate from the inside !-- Gonna have G other make up some that stuff one day !-- I get the right mix of CBD and THC in an oil or caps I would do just fine -- I'm old I'm have some bad days but overall it really helps on quality of life!


They use to make a tea out of the roots too.
But I would not risk drinking it and unknown dosage.
But google it its there I looked it up yrs ago.


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

@Keef 
Link to tea ideas
https://cannabis.net/blog/recipes/dont-throw-out-your-cannabis-roots-just-yet


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2019)

Toolman I ain't  been right since I tried to bust that concrete floor with my face ! -- 10 years a legal morphine junkie -- Now I treat myself -- I had the wrong show -- I thought U was talking about Wilson on that Tom Hanks show -and the wrong dog - I should probably go back and catch up on some reading if I been out a few days !-- I miss stuff sometimes !
I'm still waiting for Burnin1 to post that article saying Texas went MMJ


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

7


Keef said:


> Toolman I ain't  been right since I tried to bust that concrete floor with my face ! -- 10 years a legal morphine junkie -- Now I treat myself -- I had the wrong show -- I thought U was talking about Wilson on that Tom Hanks show -and the wrong dog - I should probably go back and catch up on some reading if I been out a few days !-- I miss stuff sometimes !
> I'm still waiting for Burnin1 to post that article saying Texas went MMJ


Not a problem
I understand what it feels like to hurt
i try to put it out of my head, but as we know that doesn't always work.
I often relate to the tiger with the thorn in the paw, still looking for the mouse to pull it out myself.
Thanks brother


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm going thru growing withdrawals too !-- Weed ain't addictive but growing it is !-- I sent a couple my grow units
(Aero box and light air pump and such) - To the nephew in East Texas -- I get the beach house sold I'm looking for a little secluded place in South half of Texas to set me up a proper grow !-- I just feel insecure without a grow after over 5 years of 365 !-- I need to get back to it !-- I got seed burning a hole in my pocket -- Wasn't nobody breeding some weed for Texas so I took it upon myself !-- lined up about a dozen little girls about a foot tall and introduced them to a Black Berry Snow Lotus male -- I've done that with about 3-4 boys and now I need to go thru them seed looking  for the diamonds in the dust !-- I'm a cloner I just need a special girl and I'm good !


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2019)

Morris Day and the Time -- "Jungle Love "

I'm working !-- I'm beginning to think they really don't like me over at Fox ?-- Gonna send me an event calender and everything up until that one word came out bout - Anti something ?
U know they say I am da devil over there ?
Watch me get my slide on !


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2019)

Nothing good comes after midnight --When U play the devil's game !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 21, 2019)

Damnation alley with George Peppard an Jan Michael.  Now I'm lookin for munchies


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 22, 2019)

Friday night at last , AFL is back , hooch and beer , life dosnt get much better


----------



## zigggy (Mar 22, 2019)

good morning everyone ,,,,cold down here this morning ,,,,low 40's


----------



## ness (Mar 22, 2019)

Good morning fellow farmers.  This what I have going on so far.













I'm afraid, I popped to many bean.  Out of the 41 plants, I'll be putting 7 outside and 5 in the house.  And, the rest are history.  Will see what happens.


----------



## umbra (Mar 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## ness (Mar 22, 2019)

Morning Ziggy.  58 here.  I use to live in FL, Palm Bay.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC






Have a fantastic day!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 22, 2019)

Good morning yall!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 22, 2019)

Morning troops! Sgt. Read the plan of the day!  Whats that?  Get high?  All right , I need 7 volunteers!

Yeah!  Ness, I like having too many, specially if I am running regular seeds.  A body can always find something to do with the extras.  If nothing else you can juice 'em.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2019)

Good morning all, I am sorry i have been grumpy, i am going to try and improve that. we are still sick of course. I hope you are all well. and stoned.


----------



## zigggy (Mar 22, 2019)

Toolman said:


> Nice Ziggy
> Also nice to meet you, get some sleep


      thanks and welcome toolman,,,,,,,feel better rose


----------



## Gone (Mar 22, 2019)

The Pain creme is half way finished
Still cooking in crock on low 170degs with heat gun now.
I will let it go cook until after dinner tonight then shut it down and strain all the roots and flowers out. Smells like Nuts cooking LOL
But a Good smell, I will be adding the other oils on Saturday when they arrive Thank you 2 day shipping, then I need to work on the amount of beeswax to add I ordered 2 lbs so I should be fine.
The final part will be to add the essence oil and emu oil , we need to add that after the cool down has started,
The Emu oil opens the pores in the skin to allow better absorption for it to work. Not much is needed so for the whole gallon I plan to add 3 oz. of Emu oil.
I must say this batch is truning out Great I just had my wife rub a tiny bit on my burning foot and within 2 mins the burn is gone,
Amazing Stuff..........................I kid you not.
Hope everyone has a Great Day


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 22, 2019)

Good morning y’all...my neighbor, who is a musician that is going deaf...wanted to do a concert playing the first 20 years of Dylan before he goes completely deaf(my neighbor that is) so I will be accompanying him as Dylan moves into his electric years...This is just a small community center sorta thing and we’ve rehearsed only once or twice so I hope I don’t screw up too bad...
Grumpy Rose, I doubt that...maybe have those adopted kids of yours cook a meal for you...Hope you and Bud feel better soon...


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2019)

What up OFC !--
Cooking weed -- Smell like decarb up in here -- Maybe I should start decarbing in a jar again !-- Wind's blowing and most don't know what decarb smell like anyway !--
Not moving so good today -- Weed eater did a job on Ole Keef !-- Now the weather is changing again and my face don't like it -- The tincture takes the edge off the pain but it's still there -- Made me go take a look at the brewery Yesterday -- Peach or Fruit Cocktail-- Sham Pain ?-- Bottled it too soon and blew the bottom out a couple bottles -- Still got a gallon of each in long term storage where it can't blow up the bottle !-- Another couple months I'll bottle it -- I'm need some more glass gallon jugs !-- The blueberry coming along nicely !
Here hit this ?-- Nice huh ?


----------



## Gone (Mar 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> What up OFC !--
> Cooking weed -- Smell like decarb up in here -- Maybe I should start decarbing in a jar again !-- Wind's blowing and most don't know what decarb smell like anyway !--
> Not moving so good today -- Weed eater did a job on Ole Keef !-- Now the weather is changing again and my face don't like it -- The tincture takes the edge off the pain but it's still there -- Made me go take a look at the brewery Yesterday -- Peach or Fruit Cocktail-- Sham Pain ?-- Bottled it too soon and blew the bottom out a couple bottles -- Still got a gallon of each in long term storage where it can't blow up the bottle !-- Another couple months I'll bottle it -- I'm need some more glass gallon jugs !-- The blueberry coming along nicely !
> Here hit this ?-- Nice huh ?


Good Day Keef
I burn a few traditional temple incense in the kitchen while the Herb is decarbing, does a great cover up


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2019)

Yo Toolman -- Clear something up for a brother ?-- Is the Blue Emu oil made from Blue emus or is the oil blue ?-- I don't know about these things ! --
U can increase the amount of your topical crossing the skin into the body by adding a tiny amount of DMSO - but DMSO will take anything in the balm across the skin to the blood good or bad -- Read up on it before using it but it should super charge your topical !


----------



## Gone (Mar 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Yo Toolman -- Clear something up for a brother ?-- Is the Blue Emu oil made from Blue emus or is the oil blue ?-- I don't know about these things ! --
> U can increase the amount of your topical crossing the skin into the body by adding a tiny amount of DMSO - but DMSO will take anything in the balm across the skin to the blood good or bad -- Read up on it before using it but it should super charge your topical !


Blue Emu oil is from the unlucky Emu's that never get any ,
Isn't blue emu a pain creme sold already?


----------



## umbra (Mar 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Yo Toolman -- Clear something up for a brother ?-- Is the Blue Emu oil made from Blue emus or is the oil blue ?-- I don't know about these things ! --
> U can increase the amount of your topical crossing the skin into the body by adding a tiny amount of DMSO - but DMSO will take anything in the balm across the skin to the blood good or bad -- Read up on it before using it but it should super charge your topical !


But the DMSO makes you smell like garlic


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2019)

Yep - Blue Emu Oil -but it had me wondering ?-- 
I don't know so much about Emus !​


----------



## Gone (Mar 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Yo Toolman -- Clear something up for a brother ?-- Is the Blue Emu oil made from Blue emus or is the oil blue ?-- I don't know about these things ! --
> U can increase the amount of your topical crossing the skin into the body by adding a tiny amount of DMSO - but DMSO will take anything in the balm across the skin to the blood good or bad -- Read up on it before using it but it should super charge your topical !


I have heard of it but from what I remember to many side effects for my use.
the Emu Oil , real oil from an Emu not a pain creme does something similar as DMSO, so I will stick with it.
Thanks


----------



## Gone (Mar 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Yep - Blue Emu Oil -but it had me wondering ?--
> I don't know so much about Emus !​


The Blu emu pain creme adds emu oil for the same reason as I do
It allows the pores to open whereby better absorption.
I hope..................... Its not cheap


----------



## Gone (Mar 22, 2019)

I make a large batch maybe 2 / 3 xs a yr and jar it up some I freeze, and some go into frig for short term storage.
A big jar goes on my night stand in bedroom so it's at room temp and spreads smoothly.


----------



## Gone (Mar 22, 2019)

I use to worry about it going bad but over the past 7 yrs I never had a batch go bad,


----------



## Gone (Mar 22, 2019)

Toolman said:


> Blue Emu oil is from the unlucky Emu's that never get any ,
> Isn't blue emu a pain creme sold already?


Ah come on
I thought this was a lil funny


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2019)

It was !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 22, 2019)

Hehehe
Poor emu.    I know how they feel!


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2019)

Working on this olive oil tincture -- I was thinking ?-- I've heard " full plant extract " mentioned in MMJ -- What I want to know is could I use hemp seed oil instead of olive oil ?
Would it be worthwhile medically ?


----------



## Gone (Mar 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Working on this olive oil tincture -- I was thinking ?-- I've heard " full plant extract " mentioned in MMJ -- What I want to know is could I use hemp seed oil instead of olive oil ?
> Would it be worthwhile medically ?


This guy does just that


But why not use virgin Coconut food grade and infuse it into the Coco oil?
I believe Coco has been one of the best oils to use, I have use nothing but it.


----------



## Gone (Mar 22, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Hehehe
> Poor emu.    I know how they feel!


Pretty much the way all males our age feel LOL I Bet


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2019)

I was out of coconut oil is the reason I didn't use it - Olive oil works OK but I like the cold pressed unrefined coconut oil best -- Still taste like coconut and the weed extract adds a toasted element to it !-- but - It's medicine I ain't trying to make it taste too good !-- I'd  end sitting around sipping on a bottle ! -- Get like spiderman high and stuff !


----------



## Gone (Mar 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> I was out of coconut oil is the reason I didn't use it - Olive oil works OK but I like the cold pressed unrefined coconut oil best -- Still taste like coconut and the weed extract adds a toasted element to it !-- but - It's medicine I ain't trying to make it taste too good !-- I'd  end sitting around sipping on a bottle ! -- Get like spiderman high and stuff !


You could fill your web shooters and share it with the rest of us .


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2019)

I needs me one of them !--
Been looking at some night vision stuff !-- Needs me a night vision scope on a real quite rifle -- Maybe a .22 ?-- A rippers nightmare !
 " Someone is out here with us --he can see us and we can't see him ! "


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2019)

Done !-- Medical Marijuana don't mean U have to smoke it !
2 teaspoons is a GOOD dose for me -- (I know cause I took 3 teasoons and I been too high before - this is too high !)--Maybe 1 teaspoon for a novice but even that gonna get them pretty high !-- I could make it stronger but why ?


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 22, 2019)

ness said:


> Good morning fellow farmers.  This what I have going on so far.
> View attachment 252235
> 
> View attachment 252236
> ...


Ill grab some of ya Ness


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 22, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Ill grab some of ya Ness


some off you, not some of you , lol  , that's a typo that could get  me  in trouble


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 23, 2019)

What’s up QB...wee hours of Saturday and it’s rainin again...tomorrow and Sunday though I’ve been guaranteed will be sun filled but wait...more rain next week...one of these days it’ll just heat up and we’ll be complaining about those 110* days...there be no spring...


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 23, 2019)

Keef said:


> Done !-- Medical Marijuana don't mean U have to smoke it !
> 2 teaspoons is a GOOD dose for me -- (I know cause I took 3 teasoons and I been too high before - this is too high !)--Maybe 1 teaspoon for a novice but even that gonna get them pretty high !-- I could make it stronger but why ? View attachment 252239


Gday  Keef hows it hanging ,


2RedEyes said:


> What’s up QB...wee hours of Saturday and it’s rainin again...tomorrow and Sunday though I’ve been guaranteed will be sun filled but wait...more rain next week...one of these days it’ll just heat up and we’ll be complaining about those 110* days...there be no spring...


Gday 2RE 
we just coming into Autumn , and has come with a bang -got a cat 4 cylone bashing east coast last nigh and a cat 5 coming down on the Northwest Coast tonight  , at home here we went from nearly 8 weeks of over 38 (100) to 5 days of Rain at night and early morning then hot and muggy for a few hrs then more rain crazy weather


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 23, 2019)

Try that again - Gday Keef hows it hanging   question - does the tinture or caps give the same sort of stone as smoking - like does a cap of Indica lay you on the couch and a Sativa cap get you cleaning you bike and mowing the lawn  - what do you reckon is better as far as pain relief Indica or Sativa


----------



## thegloman (Mar 23, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Crocket
Eating the weed does give you the same effect as smoking indica/sativa except it takes more to get there and it lasts a Lot longer.
Whether its dry weed or oil. The differences are subtle but it IS easy to over medicate if you aren't care full and you end up doing the Keef crabwalk. lol
Have a good night down under and stay away from the hurricanes!
As for which is better for pain goes, I find indica + high CBD works best for me.  All my girlz are hybrids heavy in indica.
My BEST pain reliever was from Frank's Gift that I was gifted by Rose.
It tested at 6%THC and 9% CBD.
Everything about this strain is a winner. Easy to grow, very little trimming needed, Big solid buds that smell divine and respectable harvest weight. And it Works!


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  lol Crocket.  What u got growing?   
Rose can you tell me what this means?  Nectar for the Gods Herculean Harvest Liquid Bone Meal: calcium phosphate is the central ion which generates the energy in which all nutrient enter the plant, except for nitrogen and potassium. Does this mean there is calcium in the Liquid Bone Meal?  I'm asking because I have calcium in my water here in GA.


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 23, 2019)

Cheers Glowman 
wathing the footy  , love footy season , calm as here tonight you have a good day- Hi  Ness- got the white widow , OG Kush and an unkown given some  seed that came in some smoke from the east coast , looking forward to see what comes of it  
you OF have a great day


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 23, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning yall!
> Crocket
> Eating the weed does give you the same effect as smoking indica/sativa except it takes more to get there and it lasts a Lot longer.
> Whether its dry weed or oil. The differences are subtle but it IS easy to over medicate if you aren't care full and you end up doing the Keef crabwalk. lol
> ...


----------



## zigggy (Mar 23, 2019)

good morning everyone


----------



## thegloman (Mar 23, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> View attachment 252243


What a handsome but (frothy) friend you have there!
I love it!


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  They are coming along.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 23, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  Sunny and cold here


----------



## Gone (Mar 23, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning yall!
> Crocket
> Eating the weed does give you the same effect as smoking indica/sativa except it takes more to get there and it lasts a Lot longer.
> Whether its dry weed or oil. The differences are subtle but it IS easy to over medicate if you aren't care full and you end up doing the Keef crabwalk. lol
> ...


Good Morning All

Sounds Like a winner you have there Gloman


----------



## thegloman (Mar 23, 2019)

Toolman said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Sounds Like a winner you have there Gloman


Yes sir!
Thanks to Rose!
Frank's Gift has been my All in 1 lately.
It has the perfect ratio of THC-CBD for my pain. No blending required.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 23, 2019)

Ness
You got it goin on!
How are you gonna decide who to cut? lol


----------



## umbra (Mar 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Snake (Mar 23, 2019)

Keef said:


> Hello !-- Is there anybody in  there ? -- Just nod if U can hear me ! --Is there anyone at home !-- Come on I hear you're feeling down.... Comfortably Numb !
> 
> It is what it is call it what U want !-- Personally ---I see signs of black magic !-- I need to do some stuff and take a better look !-- I got a little magic myself if that's  what U choose to call it !
> 
> ...


Keef, What is it you ride? Fuel injected? I had that problem on a 99 softail. Float stuck- I installed an inline filter, Cleaned the carb and never had that happen again.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Rain and more rain today.  ugh

I tried to take a pic of my babies.  My Ipad takes horrible pictures.
Pineapple Upside Down Cake Strain
7 gallon Fabric pots
Trying Black Magic soil brand this time  "crosses fingers".





Have a GREAT day!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 23, 2019)

Good morning ofc, today supposed to be the start of a sunny weekend to be followed by rain all next week...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 23, 2019)

Burnin, is that th stuff from Home Depot? Hope it works...what you feeding?


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 23, 2019)

Yes it is the Home Depot premium grow brand from the" grow your own" section in the garden center.  I am not yet brave enough to try their nutes.  I am using Fox Farm "Grow Big"  right now and using SNS 209 and SNS 217 to prevent mites.  I am looking for organic nutes to replace the Fox Farm.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## umbra (Mar 23, 2019)

General Organics


----------



## Gone (Mar 23, 2019)

umbra said:


> General Organics


That is there Go box correct?






I tried that yrs ago when they gave out free samples I had to pay 16 dollars shipping
Worked OK, Not like Hydro though


----------



## umbra (Mar 23, 2019)

yep but it is organic and it does work


----------



## umbra (Mar 23, 2019)

an alternative would be to mix up a super soil with amendments and water with microbes and aerated composted teas


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks for the recommendations guys!

I am getting to old and lazy to do super soil.  he he


----------



## thegloman (Mar 24, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
Lazy day today.   Spring is Here!
Time to get the flower beds cleaned up!
Have a beautiful day y'all!


----------



## ness (Mar 24, 2019)

Good morning folks.  This is today picture.  It's 58 and overcast and there is a chill in the air on this spring day.


----------



## zigggy (Mar 24, 2019)

morning ofc,,,,,cant call it a wake and bake as ive been awake all night working but I'm here all alone (the boy is with g pa and g ma for the day) so I'm gonna sit here listen to youtube and get high ,,,don't have to work tonight so I'm good ,,,stay safe and be well


----------



## thegloman (Mar 24, 2019)

Did ya ever have one of those lick n splat moments when you just have to smack yourself in the forehead?
I'm going thru my nutes and re-read the instruction.   DUHHHHH!  I been giving my girlz 25% strength nutes.  I was mixing for liters not gallons.
No WONDER I been getting a lot of yellowing.  ararar


----------



## Gone (Mar 24, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Did ya ever have one of those lick n splat moments when you just have to smack yourself in the forehead?
> I'm going thru my nutes and re-read the instruction.   DUHHHHH!  I been giving my girlz 25% strength nutes.  I was mixing for liters not gallons.
> No WONDER I been getting a lot of yellowing.  ararar


Yes we all have had that Ah Ha Moment


----------



## umbra (Mar 24, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Plum tree and orange tree are showing fruit developing. Need to trim up the palm trees. More rain next week. If I get a chance, I will roto till the space for the garden.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2019)

Good morning all,  I think I might live, not sure about Bud, he is a couple of days behind me. Man, this flu is not good, at the beginning, it is like, oh i got this, 5 days later it gets worse.... dumb. 
We  managed to keep the plants alive. Lambs bread has some nice buds finally at 4 weeks from flip. 

I missed you guys. And when i say guys i mean girls too.


----------



## umbra (Mar 24, 2019)

I checked the girls this morning and 1 of the DE ballasts is dead. PITA


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2019)

Oh no, is it toast? can you fix it?


----------



## umbra (Mar 24, 2019)

nope. its toast.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Good morning guys.. and I mean gals as well.   I watched Racheal Ray cooking shows years ago and she would always say "Hello Guys".. so I thought if she can say guys instead of guys and gals .. so can I.  he he

It is a beautiful sunny day.  No more rain.  yay!!

So many sprouts competing to ne grown by you Ness.  Decisions, decisions.  

I planted a cherry tomato plant a few week ago.  Yesterday I noticed 4 flowers on it.  ?

I always feed my cannabis plants half to 3/4 strength nutes.  Better to underfeed than overfeed.  I am too cautious sometimes I think. It could be worse Gloman.  

Glad to hear you are doing better Rose.  I hope Bud gets better soon.

Ziggy: YouTube music and smoking is on my agenda this morning.  I hope you have an awesome day off.  Get some good rest.






Enjoy this wonderful day everyone!


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Sorry about your ballast Umbra.


----------



## ness (Mar 24, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Ness
> You got it goin on!
> How are you gonna decide who to cut? lol



Hello gloman,  I'm going to let the plant decide.  Get rid of all the males and take the best looking females.  Only keeping 12.  Well, I'm still waiting on the vapor pipe.  There telling me there is a problem.  I got that, I order in Jan.  Looks like I got ripped off.  Going to try and get my money back.


----------



## mrcane (Mar 24, 2019)

Good morning OFC been out at the coast stayed at the beach and fished the rivers.Weather was Beautiful had some 70* days and the moon was awesome too. I picked up one 10lb steelhead fishing..
Back home in time to harvest a couple Girl scout cookies ....hope that everyone is staying high and has a fabulous day ...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 24, 2019)

Good morning ofc...sunshine today!


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 24, 2019)

Girl scouts don't sell cookies like that over here , very nice


----------



## Gone (Mar 24, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Girl scouts don't sell cookies like that over here , very nice


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 24, 2019)

Got to spend a good part of the day out working in the veggie garden...I have three 3’x5’ raised beds and I do a lot of container type growing...this will be the third year in these beds and I’m hoping for a fabulous grow season this year...mostly I do tomatoes, potatoes, various peppers, squash, cabbage and such...last year the squash attracted so many aphids that I may not even bother this year...still a bit early and wet to plant much but it feels good just to get my hands in the dirt...I’ll grow a little outdoor weed as well but probably some autos mostly...outdoor photo’s take too long for me...or maybe I’ll put some out later in the summer...gotta keep’m under size control...no pics of the garden yet as there is still a lotta work to be done...at Least I didn’t have to shovel snow off the garden before I started...


----------



## zigggy (Mar 24, 2019)

good evening everybody ,,,,I'm off toninght gonna rome the halls all night


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 24, 2019)

I hear ya zigggy, I worked the graveyard or mid shift for about 20 years...it’s tough when the weekend comes round and the family who have been sleeping at night all week want to do stuff...if I came home from work and went right to bed in the morning, I would always wake up in the afternoon and struggle to get the rest of my needed sleep...finally I started staying up after work and then trying to get my 8 just before work...that can be tough if you’ve got kids though...on the weekends, I would just try to tough it out on my Friday which was actually Saturday...so I’d get off Sunday morning and I would go back to work on Tuesday night bout 11pm...that first night of the week as always a struggle...I got 15% extra pay though for doing nights and it was a high OT job too, sometimes I didn’t get a day off or I’d do 12 hour days a lot...now days I sleep till I wake up...
But you have my sympathy for all that’s worth!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2019)

Re, i am nust dying to get out in the yard and start cleanup. This is the latest start ever. SPRING it is my fave.
Zigggy is this shift permanent? How you doing on it?


----------



## zigggy (Mar 24, 2019)

thanks 2re ,,,I work 12 hour shifts now ,,,6p to 6a(I get 2$ an hour shift pay) ,,,2 days on 2 days off ,,,3 days on 3 days off ,,,I really hate it ,,,at the moment I have no choice I have this addiction to food and shelter ,,,lol,,,,i get home by 7 feed my boy breakfast then drive him to school then I'm in  bed by 9 then get 7 to 8 hours sleep ,,, I would love to find another job ,,,but I cant find anything making half what I make now ,,,ive been working there almost 11 years ,,,I'm 30 now and have to do another 15 years before I can retire ,,,I should not complain ,,,when I think about it I'm blessed ,,,I'm just tired ,,,enjoy your evening sir


----------



## zigggy (Mar 24, 2019)

good evening rose ,,, the shift is not permanent ,,,,,I have to train 2 new guys to run the line ,,,,should take about a month  ,,,then I can go back to days


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 25, 2019)

So I hear people talk about Sativa strains that make them so energetic that they spend the whole high doing chores and such...I have never experienced that...I’d like to find one that would give me such energy or maybe it’s just motivation which would be ok too...what is your favorite “git’er done” strain?


----------



## ness (Mar 25, 2019)

orning OFC.  53 this am.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 25, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Ness we got 37 this morning but it May go up to 45 or so.
I have SO much to do. Hopefully today I can get the fuel tank back on the tractor. I need to drag the driveway etc. etc.


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## ness (Mar 25, 2019)

Good luck with that fuel tank gloman.  I got the last of the garden to weed.  I started yellow pepper from seeds hopefully they will sprout.  Enjoy this day if you can.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  Kinda hazy here this morning.  2RE, if you find one, clue me in on it. I'm looking too.  I hear satori is like that.  All go and no slow .


----------



## thegloman (Mar 25, 2019)

Rose
I used a PH probe and found my soil is 7 on the money.
My well water is 6.59.
Do you think some hydrated lime is in order?
I got a quick test on the runoff at 6.29 but I'm not confident in that reading. It could have been contaminated.
Some leaves are showing PH problems.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2019)

I would not add lime, but that is just me. Having said that, i don't ph anything as i am organic and you don't have to ph if you are.  I would think a little acid is better than alkaline if I am remembering my studies.
Good morning all, still am stupid sick for one whole week. Better but not gone.
I can't wait to get out there and prune roses and clean up the mess. I see some miniature daffodils coming up in a mess.  I should take a picture of before and after.   Hope you smoke is strong.
OH, who was asking about sativa.  Here is my list. but i am a sativa head. Like super lemon haze? i don't like it.
1. Green crack, 2 choclope, 3  Strawberry cough,  Cinex is a nice hybrid that is very energetic. Maui wowie,


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Good morning guys
I used to work a graveyard shift when I was going to Junior College.  Work all night go to school, come home and study then sleep.  I didn't get much sleep in those days.  I worked as a gardener on weekends and would go straight to my gardening job from my graveyard job once a week.  I feel for ya Zigggy.

I wish I could get down to my garden easier.  I don't get around like I used to. My raised bed garden has a chain link fence around it to keep the deer out.  It is an awesome garden area.  sigh   I am gardening in pots on my deck for the time being. I have had gardens since I was a kid.  Gardening is good for the soul.

My favorite Sativa for daytime to get stuff done is without a doubt Sour Diesel. 

I hope you feel better soon Rose.

Have an AWESOME day OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2019)

I may have satori seeds if you want some. It doesn't do it for me anymore.  In fact let me look and see what i have. I don't have a ton, but i have some.


----------



## mrcane (Mar 25, 2019)

Good afternoon O.F.C nice day here with some rain in the forecast. Sounds good, bump the river up some, I might just head back out and do a little fishing.
Ziggy hang in there Man good jobs are hard to find ...
Rose Hope that you and Bud are feeling better ...
Sativa's wire me up
Here's a little bud porn for y'all ....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 25, 2019)

@mrcane that looks like a very nice chop!!!congrats


----------



## thegloman (Mar 25, 2019)

Whew!   Got the tractor done and did a little re-engineering to prevent crud from stopping up the fuel lines again.
K****a is a good tractor but there IS room for improvement in their design.  Didn't cost me nothing tho so I can't complain.


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2019)

Long day. Took a hit of NL#5 x ECSD x Grape Ape. Tasty and big yielder. Heating up some corned beef and cabbage leftovers


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Hard time connecting this morning. Plants are almost ready to chop


----------



## thegloman (Mar 26, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Glad the board is fixed!  I thought it was my phone.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2019)

Good morning all.


----------



## mrcane (Mar 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW....Smoking on some Papaya with a cup of chai tea. Yummy!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 26, 2019)

Good morning ofc, Rose, hope you and Bud are feelin better...


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 26, 2019)

Good day OFC

I opened a jar of Zkittlez I harvested last fall.  This one plant did not grow as big as my Blackbery Fire.  I did not think it would be much good.  I didn't even try any after I trimmed it.  It has been in a jar curing for almost 5 months.  This bud is still sticky!!!   I was pleasantly surprised.  woo hoo!!

Have a fantastic day all!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 26, 2019)

Hey everyone.  Sunny and cool around here.  I am taking clones tomorrow and flipping my plants,,,,, assuming Amazon don't let me down.  I have a tent and some starter plugs coming and a new air pump so I can get back to making tea.  I need the tent so I can do two things at once in an 8 x 10 ft. room.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 26, 2019)

Wow!  That is awesome Nick.


----------



## ness (Mar 26, 2019)

Evening OFC.  Burnin 1 happy smoking.  Nick have some fun with your grow.  Rose hope you and Bud get well soon.  Being sick is no fun.   I lost two PH x BBSL yeaterday, two left lets hope for a female.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 26, 2019)

Hey all, hope you all are doing good...this will be a family rant so feel free to skip ahead if you wish...
My wife’s nephew has had a disfunctional life...his mother is an alcoholic drug addict and his father was an a$$hole who did nothing but belittle him...we’ve been trying to help him find a leg up and get started in life...he’s 21 years, lost his dad about a year and a half ago, mother is disfunctional as well...has no job, is about to lose her home. The nephew works at a pizza house for minimum wage...we tried having him stay with us but we live in a senior only neighborhood and he’s already been kicked out of here...he stayed with his cousin(my stepson) for about a year but wore out his welcome there...now he rotates among his friends but I’m sure that’s getting old for everyone involved...he has a car that was given to him by his mother but it needs insurance and registration which he seems incapable of setting up...we’ve tried walking him through that and even helping him do it but he just won’t help himself...he spends most all his money on fast food, Uber and friends so when we proposed an insurance plan, he had no money...we hate to do it but we are about to walk away as we cannot seem to help him or get him to help himself...My wife has always had a great relationship with him but even she can’t seem to get thru to him...it’s like if someone else won’t do it for him, it’s just not going to happen...Sorry bout the rant...I just don’t know how to help him when he won’t help himself...


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2019)

Another long day, lol. Red, it's called Tough Love. It hurts you as much as him. But it maybe the only way he will learn.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 26, 2019)

2RE I sympathize with you.  I have 4 kids and #3 couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag if he had a lighter and a knife.


----------



## mrcane (Mar 26, 2019)

Re...looks like you have done enough for your nephew. .How can you help someone who won't help themselves. .
Just up planted 3 papaya to 7gal pots for flower...yaaaa.....lovin it.


----------



## ness (Mar 26, 2019)

2RedEyes you just got to let it go.  Hopefully he will make it, wish the best for him.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2019)

Well shoot, yep, looks like you need to have a chat and tell him you are out of the help business until you see he is doing the work entailed to do life. I feel old when i say, kids these days, but it does seem to be a generational thing.  Remember when we were kids and couldn't wait to get out of the house and get a job and a car and insurance? I had a waitress job at 18.. i made big tips... woohoo. don't get it .
Thanks for asking, i think we are getting over this flu. Bud went outside and blew off the patio.. So he is better. Ya know that dead feeling when you try to do something hard like take a shower? That is where i am but iam better too..


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2019)

Trying another new strain, lol. Blackberry kush x banana kush x long bottom leaf. Another tasty big yielder


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 26, 2019)

I tried to help a niece and a nephew at different times.  I got them jobs and gave them money.  I let the Niece live with me for a Summer and drove her to work and back.  I was hoping she would save her money and get out on her own.  Never happened.  She spent her money on cigarettes and meth.  I had to tell her to go back to her Mother.  Now she hates me.  Too bad for her.  She found a sugardaddy and moved to Florida.  She became a dancer and still does meth.  My Nephew that I have tried to help over and over still lives at home at 27.  He never had a job other than working for me.  I started working as a janitor in the early mornings before school at 15.  I could not wait to get out of the house at 18.   In my day if someone called you a home boy it was an insult that usually resulted in a fight.  If you lived at home after 18 you were laughed at.  Now it is cool.  I cannot relate to kids these days.  sigh


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 26, 2019)

None of my own kids have ever moved back home...and I don’t even remember being a big a$$hole to them, they just left on their own...actually on the day my oldest graduated HS, his mother and I moved out into another house and left him and his friends in our house...they were all just ready to do their own thing...my oldest two married new mothers to keep them on the straight &narrow and my daughter (the youngest) took her time finding a mate and just gave us a new GBaby. So yeah, I think we’re done now...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 26, 2019)

Is all that snow gone yet Rose?


----------



## Gone (Mar 27, 2019)

ness said:


> 2RedEyes you just got to let it go.  Hopefully he will make it, wish the best for him.


I agree
Time to like him hit rock bottom and see if he fights his way back up, time for him to put his Big Boy Pants on.
You have done way more than any parent would .


----------



## Gone (Mar 27, 2019)

Morning Folks
I did a lil too much tincture and woke up still high the last 2 days
I hope everyone is in Good Health & Good Spirts
God bless everyone. (what eva one you worship)


----------



## yarddog (Mar 27, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Hey all, hope you all are doing good...this will be a family rant so feel free to skip ahead if you wish...
> My wife’s nephew has had a disfunctional life...his mother is an alcoholic drug addict and his father was an a$$hole who did nothing but belittle him...we’ve been trying to help him find a leg up and get started in life...he’s 21 years, lost his dad about a year and a half ago, mother is disfunctional as well...has no job, is about to lose her home. The nephew works at a pizza house for minimum wage...we tried having him stay with us but we live in a senior only neighborhood and he’s already been kicked out of here...he stayed with his cousin(my stepson) for about a year but wore out his welcome there...now he rotates among his friends but I’m sure that’s getting old for everyone involved...he has a car that was given to him by his mother but it needs insurance and registration which he seems incapable of setting up...we’ve tried walking him through that and even helping him do it but he just won’t help himself...he spends most all his money on fast food, Uber and friends so when we proposed an insurance plan, he had no money...we hate to do it but we are about to walk away as we cannot seem to help him or get him to help himself...My wife has always had a great relationship with him but even she can’t seem to get thru to him...it’s like if someone else won’t do it for him, it’s just not going to happen...Sorry bout the rant...I just don’t know how to help him when he won’t help himself...


my bro in law is the same way.   dad kicked him out, he moved in with us, for a week.   figured out he had to tow the line in our home, and got mad and left.  cant help them until they help themselves first.   i wish you the best dude,  life sure is hard some times


----------



## yarddog (Mar 27, 2019)

@umbra here is a pic of Divels tit x apricot head
@Rosebud a pennywise shot.
and one shot of bloom before the chop.   
not a bad run, considering the mites.


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC. YD what does she smell like?


----------



## zigggy (Mar 27, 2019)

good morning guys ....sorry about your nephew red,,,seems like I'm just getting over that sage of my life ,,,,never did meth but I have snorted a truck load of coke and a duffle bag full of pills,,,dad tried that tough love stuff but it did not work ,,,like umbra said it hurt him more than it hurt me ,,,we did not talk for over a year ,,the thing that changed my life was getting pregnant,,,after that I never did hard drugs again ,,while I was pregnant I did no drugs at all ,,,it was very hard to get clean but I did it,,,,, now I'm rewarded everyday I get to hold my son ,,,to this day I'm racked with gilt over not talking to my dad for over a year ,,,shortly after we started talking dad was killed by a drunk driver ,,,,I never got to say thank you


----------



## zigggy (Mar 27, 2019)

nice to see you back yarddog


----------



## yarddog (Mar 27, 2019)

thanks zigggy.  i come and go.   more like a stray dog than a yarddog. lol
umbra, i have not smelled it,   it is almost ready to put in tupper ware to slow the drying process down.    i'll give you a smell and smoke report in a couple weeks.    i have a cut saved, and have a few more seeds, i plan on running the rest through to see whats in the beans.     she grew well, handled stress well, and packs enough weight to please me


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  PH x BBSL did not take to well in the RR plug.  I started over in happy frog and perlite.  Planted 4.  I hope they pop.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2019)

Good morning all,
Yes, the snow is officially gone.  What a dirty winter mess we have. Bud blew off the patio yesterday, that is sure nice.  There was dust in the snow. i am not kidding. sheesh. Looks like rain today which is probably good so i won't be tempted to prune.
YD, so nice to see you again and your plants. That is buds fave, the pennywise, he is a lightweight and enjoys the cbd in that strain.

Ness, i hope everything does well for you this year.   Hey umbra is that apricot tit? is that the name, is it speedy?

PS. Zig, I think your dad knew your heart.


----------



## Keef (Mar 27, 2019)

Thought I better check in -- Still trying to get back on my feet !-- I feel like I been hurt all winter !--
Monday night the 1st of those 63 Texas prohibition bills made it out of committee and will reciever a floor vote in April!-- It ain't legalization like ya'll got but it's better than what we got now !-- Get caught with up to an ounce there will be NO jail and no more than a $250 fine -- No permanent record !-- I'm holding out for expanding that mmj law !
The way I see it if they didn't catch me under full prohibition there's gonna be a lot more low hanging fruit afore they get to me now ?-- If I can hold my mind together a little longer ?-- I'm having some stress related issues I gotta deal with !-- I'll be around later to check on U guys !--


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2019)

Keef, you are missed. We are on your side.  Yep, you got this now.


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> Yes, the snow is officially gone.  What a dirty winter mess we have. Bud blew off the patio yesterday, that is sure nice.  There was dust in the snow. i am not kidding. sheesh. Looks like rain today which is probably good so i won't be tempted to prune.
> YD, so nice to see you again and your plants. That is buds fave, the pennywise, he is a lightweight and enjoys the cbd in that strain.
> 
> ...


Don't know if it's speedy. I have a few going but haven't sexed them yet. I did grow out mango kush x blackrose x apricot head and it has a very unique smell and taste


----------



## Keef (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks Rose there's just times it's best I not be around people -- I been getting some stuff done and be heading to East Texas in a week or 2 maybe 3 ?-- I was kinda hoping to land up somewhere south of Austin but not too close just because it's the most progressive city in Texas - but this east Texas thing will work out OK -- I have an established  market there -- (can we say stuff like that ?) -- If I can keep my mind together I might just land on my feet !-- I been getting a little flaky lately so who knows ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 27, 2019)

Umbra I still got them Bon Ton Roulette seed I'm looking forward to seeing grow -Did U get that ballast replaced or did U upgrade ?--- I'm need some new lights -- but I got what I need to get up and running !-- Back to the 4 part rotation !-- I should probably order me some feminized autos just to have some smoke soon as I can ?--


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2019)

Been working so much I have not replaced the ballast yet. Chop is a week or so away. It may wait until after then


----------



## Keef (Mar 27, 2019)

I was tasked with figuring something out - (didn't have nothing to do with politics)-- Anyway 
 I used a simple test to get a better understanding !- 
If it looks like **** ?-- and smells like **** ?- and taste like **** ?-- There is a very good chance that it is **** !-- I been smelling **** !


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2019)

maybe some pix will be coming


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 27, 2019)

Well, I got my amazon order today,   set up the tea brewery (35 gallons), set up the new tent and took a buttload of clones.  Gotta tell ya, I really miss having my plants close by.  Its not practical to drive 60 miles round trip every day to check 'em but I really wish I could.


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2019)

the resin factories are growing like trees, lol


----------



## Keef (Mar 28, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Bud porn in the morn !-- Gotta love it !-- I want a piece of that top pic !
Little beat up today but I'm holding my own -- Not hurting  near as bad as I expected --
Texas congress got me perked up since they kick that bill out for a vote -- I'm holding out for that MMJ law that we got being expanded -- I should be content with them reforming penalties but I want legal mmj -- Then we can have the dispensaries --
Never been to one but I kinda want one !-- Don't have to be all mine ? --
I think I'll put on some young boy blues and get too high !
Gary Clark Jr.
Kenny Wayne Sheppard
Jonny Lang

Edit :-- I started to tell ya I had been listening to CSNY -- Southern Man --but I didn't want to get political !--


----------



## thegloman (Mar 28, 2019)

KWS!
This is my last goodbye
Good morning yall!
Out of data so I'm pig tailing on the hospitals Wi-Fi.  lol


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2019)

Way to go gloman... Morning all, cloudy spring day here. We are still sputtering around here. Someday soon i am going to get bundled up and go prune roses. i don't think this is the day.  I have some cute flowers in the bathroom today.. I love me some pot. did you know?


----------



## Keef (Mar 28, 2019)

Cold front coming thru later but it's a nice warm Overcast day at the beach--I can recover today I got most what I need done yesterday !-- 
What U growing back there Rose I forget ?-- Lamb's Breathe probably ?-- What else ?-- Bud gonna run the outside grow this year ?--
Nephew got me 3-4 plants each from some my Indica hammers -to sex soon - WI-X-BBSL and PH -x-BBSL then that Texas hash plant-- SR91-x- (MZR-X-BBSL)
Next we look for color with a mystery terp profile !
I still don't have a good lemon but I got a few more Squish-x- Oregon Lemon seed so maybe?-
We'll be here when U make it back Gloman !--
Maybe another dose of that tincture and a toke or 2 ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2019)

Morning keef, yes bud is running the outdoor this year. Yes 2 lambsbread at 4 weeks  along with BoC and gg4xbbp. AND have lots of Lambsbread clones happy and dancing in the bedroom closet.  Woohoo.  
That is absolutely beautiful up there umbra. nice work.


----------



## Keef (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey Umbra I had a vision of a plant named Harley Quinn (from Batman )-- What U reacon her genetics might be ?-- A name in search of a variety ?-- U should juggle some genetics like Mickey Mouse doing Sorcerer's Apprentice like U do and find that variety ?-- I know U can !

Wait !-
Mountain -- "Mississippi Queen"-- do U know what I mean !--
I think I got too high again ?


----------



## zigggy (Mar 28, 2019)

good evening everyone


----------



## umbra (Mar 28, 2019)

Said something to my boss about being overworked. I do work that is above my pay grade, because I am capable of doing it. But it has gotten to the point that when someone who is paid to do it, doesn't bother doing it anymore. So I put it my boss that he needs to create a different job role for me with a different pay grade to compensate me for all of the work above my pay grade. LOL, that didn't sit too well with VP of company. Union is fining the company and there may be a lawsuit for breach of contract. I get an email to do a survey of how I am treated by the company and if I like working for the company. I'm looking around for the cameras … I'm being punked right?


----------



## zigggy (Mar 28, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Well, I got my amazon order today,   set up the tea brewery (35 gallons), set up the new tent and took a buttload of clones.  Gotta tell ya, I really miss having my plants close by.  Its not practical to drive 60 miles round trip every day to check 'em but I really wish I could.


      I got lucky nick  mine is just around the corner


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 28, 2019)

Good afternoon ya’ll...I don’t know about your job umbra but you sure seem able to grow weed...I think yer kinda showing off there but I like what I see...someday I may get a worthy bud or two I hope...nuthin like those yet though...lookin nice...
Rose, it’s raining here today but the forecast in the next few days has some 70* days comin...I hope they ain’t lyin...
I pulled this leaf off today and went lookin for trouble, I can’t tell if those are bugs or just debris on the back of this leaf...I think the brown tips are caused by a heater that I have in my cabinet that keeps the temps to a range of 62 - 76*...it’s controlled by a small inkbird temp controller...I try to keep it from directly blowing on a plant and have another fan in there for a mixer as well as the vent fan up top...


----------



## Keef (Mar 28, 2019)

Lawdy hep me !-- Got too high -- Other Keef got loose and they's sparks coming out my fingertips -- He messing with the storms -- I hate when that happens !--
I need to quit getting so high !-- Did U see that ?-- Dammmmmm !-- Gotta go !-- Here hold my pipe and watch this !


----------



## umbra (Mar 28, 2019)

Thank you Red. NCH told me I should refocus. I guess I did.


----------



## Keef (Mar 28, 2019)

RE they got some yellow sticky pads U can hang around the grow and bug land on it and get stuck -- Gives U a better background -- I hope U ain't got the white flies ?-- Look like tiny white butterflies !-- NO fun !--
Wait other Keef I'm busy !- U gotta quit doing stuff like this !


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 28, 2019)

Do what makes you happy Umbra.  Don't  take criticism to heart.  No one is perfect.


----------



## umbra (Mar 28, 2019)

Red I'm eligible for social security at the end of September. Happens to be the height of Crush, lol. Payback is a Bite


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 28, 2019)

I had the same situation once. When I protested they promoted me then put me on salary at a higher pay grade. I lost my overtime, double time and holiday pay and I ended up making much less.  I found another job and left that company.


----------



## Keef (Mar 28, 2019)

Only 2 real variables in growing weed -- Nature (genetics) and Nurture- ( the environment U provide )-- If the genetics aren't there they ain't coming out no matter how good your environment is -- U got the best genetics in the world and a lousy environment U not getting all the plant has to offer !--
U got the genetics and the environment like Umbra got !-- BAM !-- There it is !-- What is that top pic Umbra or are they all the same plant  ? - Frosty !


----------



## Keef (Mar 28, 2019)

What's so hard about growing weed ?-- Throw some seed in the dirt and a couple weeks later up comes manicured jar aged bud --already in the jar !-- Nothing to it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 28, 2019)

I retired before I was eligible for SS & Medicare...wasn’t planning to but my job moved to France and I didn’t want to go...the company I worked for filed bankruptcy and were bailed out by a French company...I was old enough for their early retirement so I took it...it sure did help when SS & Medicare rolled around though...I managed to support myself a few years building guitars until around 2008 when the economy went down the tube...Now I’m too tired for that stuff...


----------



## umbra (Mar 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> Only 2 real variables in growing weed -- Nature (genetics) and Nurture- ( the environment U provide )-- If the genetics aren't there they ain't coming out no matter how good your environment is -- U got the best genetics in the world and a lousy environment U not getting all the plant has to offer !--
> U got the genetics and the environment like Umbra got !-- BAM !-- There it is !-- What is that top pic Umbra or are they all the same plant  ? - Frosty !


Top is GDPx. Next is mango x blackrose x apricot head. Then grape pearl and that sativa giant is BPUx


----------



## Keef (Mar 28, 2019)

Sometimes there's stuff I don't know but wonder about - like -- They don't really serve Kool aid at those rallies do they ?-- Cause that just wouldn't be right !-- Ain't nothing wrong with some Kool aid till it gets in the hands of someone like Jim Jones !-- Don't drink  the Kool aid ya'll !---I think they got a Q-ANON beam turnt up to bout 11 at them rallies -- I couldn't go !-- Looks too much like church to me except for the preying part !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 28, 2019)

They preying alright and if you go, you are the prey...and there predators all around...


----------



## Keef (Mar 28, 2019)

RE -- What scared me was the music they was warming the crowd up with !-- Rolling Stones --"Sympathy for the Devil" -
I thought --Naw !- Naw !- Naw !-- That ain't right !-- This is da Dam twilight zone jack !-- Seems like someone woulda given that some more thought ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 29, 2019)

Well, that’s just a history lesson in a song, it ain’t the end of the world but as far as yer crowd, I’m sure there was a darkness brewing in there so prolly best to stay out...


----------



## ness (Mar 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  My babies aren't doing as good as I would like.  What does anyone think of starting seeds in RR plugs?  I don't think my root system is doing as good as I would like.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 29, 2019)

Good Morning everyone.  Ness, I use rapid rooter plugs and clonex to start all my plants.  Works great.  This time I forgot the clonex so I started 'em with Roses method of using honey.  We'll see how that goes.  Anyhow to answer your question,  they work great!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 29, 2019)

zigggy, I really wish they were closer.  I spent a lot of money building the perfect grow room before I got popped.  Cops pretty much destroyed all the equipment but the room is still there.  Maybe in a year or two I can refill it and finlly use it again.


----------



## Gone (Mar 29, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Good Morning everyone.  Ness, I use rapid rooter plugs and clonex to start all my plants.  Works great.  This time I forgot the clonex so I started 'em with Roses method of using honey.  We'll see how that goes.  Anyhow to answer your question,  they work great!


Morning Folks

How has it been?
I have a quick question for rapid rooter users here.
I have some older RR says 3 yrs now still sealed in zip lock
Do you think they go bad,
Don't want to encourage any damping off
\Thank You all


----------



## Gone (Mar 29, 2019)

I have also been reading RR user are now boiling for 6 mins before use
Due to bugs that have been found in the RR.


----------



## Keef (Mar 29, 2019)

Morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Mar 29, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> zigggy, I really wish they were closer.  I spent a lot of money building the perfect grow room before I got popped.  Cops pretty much destroyed all the equipment but the room is still there.  Maybe in a year or two I can refill it and finlly use it again.


,,,,,,,i don't think ill grow in my house till my boy is grown and has moved out ,,,i wont put him at risk again ,,,i was stupid last time real stupid ,,,but i got lucky even tho i had to do 6 months it could have been a lot worse


----------



## umbra (Mar 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Mar 29, 2019)

I don't use rapid rooters -- I run bare roots in aero so what ever I start seed in got to go away -- I'm out so only got the box to remind me what I need -- These are a bio type foam -- Soon as a sprout is long enough to go thru one my neopreme collars I peel the foam stuff carefully away from the roots and put only the Sprout in aero -- Then it's all over !-- This pic is sideways and I can't seem to fix it !
Then maybe it's me that's twisted sideways ? -- I use them on a seed starting heat mat and use a dome !- They in these for only 2 weeks or less !


----------



## Keef (Mar 29, 2019)

As for growing  in the house it's just me so I had thought I would probably buy an old 3 bedroom house with some seclusion after we sell this place -- Use one bedroom for veg and one for bloom and sleep in the third ?-- I can also work with a garage-- I would eventually want a shop type insulated building out back --Where I can put in my kinda security system -- - I've watched how Umbra turns that 2 car garage over for 5 harvest a year !--I could do something like that --  I'm flexible but I got my mind set on room size bloom and grow soon as I can -- I'll run with those King 1500 LEDs or equivalent -- bloom won't be that different from what RE does -- Just bigger !--


----------



## Snake (Mar 29, 2019)

Good Morning OFC, I've been setting up a new grow room, 12x12, So far I have the lights hung ( 4 - 1000 watt air cooled hoods  for a 8 x 12 grow canape ) also the air exchanger is in place. Seems like I'm moving a little slow but I'm getting there.


----------



## Keef (Mar 29, 2019)

Snake --Welcome to the OFC -- We do get things done a little slower as we age -- but we still get it done -- I got my grow stuff boxed up for a move -- speculating what I might do -
Pull up a chair -- Living in a free state must be nice -- I never smoked a legal joint in my life and I'm about your age-- I'm in Texas where they hunt us for sport !-- I'm watching to see what Texas might do with prohibition during the session of Congress -- 
There's a couple other peeps who do some brewing or distilling around here --


----------



## Keef (Mar 29, 2019)

Guess I'm get too high again today -- Somebody got to do it !
Anyway !- 
Neil Young was doing All Along the Watch Tower and they had to send somebody to bring that boy back -- I don't know where he goes when he gets lost in one those solos but I think I would like it ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 29, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Still piggy backing on OPs Wi-Fi.
Did someone say distilling?
Hehe. Might know a little bout such things!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 29, 2019)

I been making rookie mistakes lately.
My clones and sexed girlz for next grow got Over fed.
Nute burn!
So I flushed them with straight well water and Ill start over.


----------



## Gone (Mar 29, 2019)

Q: What did the stoner’s girlfriend say?
A: If I can't marry a dude, I’ll Mary Jane

Q: How do you know when you’re living with a true stoner?
A: When their bong gets washed more than the dishes.

Q: What do you call a potato that smokes weed?
A: A baked potato

Q: What do you call Harrison Ford when he smokes weed?
A: Han So-high

Q: Why don't you see any pot heads in elementary school?
A: Because they're all in HIGH school

Q: What do you call a pothead with two spliffs?
A: Double jointed.

Q. What do you call a family that grows Marijuana in their backyard?
A. A Joint Family

Q. What does marijuana and the Carolina Panthers have in common?
A. They both get smoked in bowls.

Q: What do you call one bowl between three tokers?
A: Malnutrition.

Q: Why is the roach clip called a roach clip?
A: Because pot holder was taken

Q: Did you hear about the kid that overdosed on weed?
A: Neither did I.

Q: What is a stoners idea of a balanced diet?
A: A joint in each hand!

Q: What do you call an apple pie getting high in McDonalds?
A: A baked apple pie.

Q: What do you call a bunch of mexican stoners?
A: Baked Beans


----------



## Keef (Mar 29, 2019)

The  scoot seems to be mobile again -- See if those jets are gonna stick again ?-- 146 cc of fire breathing power -- Almost as much power as my lawnmower !-- I need to ride !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 29, 2019)

Hey ofc, hope y’all are doing well this afternoon...Helping my son move today, or I was till I blew out my back...At least it’s not my sciatic this time...funny jokes there Toolman... keef, I’m looking forward to seeing soma your midget dankness again... been too long!


----------



## Keef (Mar 29, 2019)

RE-- that was just play time --I wanted to breed me something to grow -- This time I give the girls they head and let them run !-- The aerocloners will stay the same but I got a whole new bloom in mind !-- As to the when on that new bloom ?-- Might not be that long !-- Been working out the details but I should be over there soon !-- They kick this MMJ expansion bill out for a vote things gonna get real strange in Texas real quick and I'd bypass the east Texas grow and go right into a real grow ! -- It's more that just a legal joint to me -- I'm waiting for the door to Crack open some and I'm bum rush them ! --


----------



## novitius (Mar 30, 2019)

How old do you have to be to join the OFC? 37 get you in the door?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 30, 2019)

novitius said:


> How old do you have to be to join the OFC? 37 get you in the door?


Yes but we may ask you to go fetch drinks n such from time to time...


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

Morning OFC -- I'm up early - Still dark !-- Find my pipe get me some coffee
Novitius-- Cuz the OFC is more of a community than an old folks home -- Pull up a chair -- Long as U don't mind fetching RE a beer once in a while U good !-- Having a thick skin helps around here too -- People tend to say what they mean and don't beat around the Bush !-- We can grow dahell out some weed !-- 
So U want to set up a continously garden ?-- There's lots of different way but U gonna need 2 grow areas -- Umbra fills up his garage and does 5 harvest a year -- I was working that 4 part rotation -- Not sure where the Gloman gonna end up but he's continuous now - Rose too --

I need to get my heat pack on my neck -- Nerve root must be inflamed -- Left arm is buzzing -- U know how it feels after U hit your funny bone on your elbow - It's like that but not quite as intense - Wears U down some after awhile !
If I wouldn't have gotten off that morphine I'd be dead by now so -- This is my alternative -- I'll live!--
I took some of that olive oil tincture and working a pipe -- I'll be better soon !--
How's the back today RE ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

Just because my grow is shutdown right now don't mean I can act a fool -- Other Keef he just plain bad -- Texas knows the OFC in the house --They probably hunting me right now !-- Sliding safely across the home plate of the end of prohibition is gonna be tricky at best -- Why can't I lay low and keep my head down while they deciding the future of prohibition in Texas ?-- No I gotta be out there messing with the strings of fate !-- I need to just stop -- It ain't 3 dimensional chess but I did cast a wide net !
Edit :- Tincture is kicking in I might live !- My morning music don't seem to have a theme -- Blue Oyster Cult -- Godzilla -- 
Gary Clark Jr. -- Come Together-- 
Oh and threw one in for the Boss Lady -- Gov't Mule -- "Angie "
Where my pipe ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

Hey Rose -- That high CBD that works for Bud -- Is that Penny wise-x- Valentine ?-- I got those babies in East Texas and I'll need some High CBD to go with my indicas -- I'm need to get a crop in soon or I'm be back to being Cripple Keef most of the time till I get a crop in !--I'm be doing some hurting for awhile ---  I can do this !--


----------



## zigggy (Mar 30, 2019)

morning ofc,,,,,


----------



## zigggy (Mar 30, 2019)

novitius said:


> How old do you have to be to join the OFC? 37 get you in the door?


    lets go with 30 ,,


----------



## umbra (Mar 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

Hey Zig -- Your grow is showing !-- Sleep well !

Umbra with this SS thing coming up and your job ?-- U got a plan !- What U gonna do ?-- Back to the east coast ?-- They'll need U !


----------



## novitius (Mar 30, 2019)

Yay Im in! I'll get ya drinks when ur thirsty.  I'm so stoned right now. I lost my coffee. 
Keef, I was hooked on vicodin and oxy when I ripped and slipped my L4 and L5. They were bulging into my sciatic nerve. Today, 10 years after surgery, I have neuropathy from mid shin down on that side. It's such a weird feeling. It's like my foot isn't really there. I don't really "feel" it until I catch it on a step or something. I walk on my heel like it's a peg. Knee's and neck are jacked up too...Lived a life of adventure tho! The opiates they gave me for pain turned into a heroin addiction less than 2 year after surgery. That dragged on horribly for a while until I said enough is enough. I stayed in bed and smoked joint on top of bong and cuddled with my cat. I kicked and in 4 days went back to work hanging siding.... sick and dead for like 3 months.Then I had to learn that for me alcohol is russian roulette. It will cause severe psychosis at some point and I can not control my addiction. I will never , with the exception of loss of limb or severe bodily damage, touch any opiate or pill made to resemble them again.I pray on my soul that I never pick up again, bottle nor drug. I refuse to be a slave! I've abandoned pharma meds altogether. I don't need anything to stay alive or be well other than what I can produce myself, naturally. I still go to doctors tho. What they gonna do when they figure out the pills are mostly bull pucky and that our way works very well in their place? I admit some medication is absolutely needed for some people and often when used in conjuction with cannabis te results are outstanding
 KEef, have you ever used a rice sock? Just pour a pound of rice in a tube sock and tie it off. Spray a little water on it and microwave it for 30 seconds to start. It works wonders! super cheap heat pack. 
 Blunt is best with me. I don't get offended easily. You gotta be pretty original with ur insults to actually make me defensive. Criticism I can take in any form. Just cus someone talks down to you doesn't mean you need to feel bad. Who's really the one hurting there in the end? I learned to be a turtle a long time ago as a Chef . That career was so stressful I think I snapped parts of my brain off.I chased stars and was able to work under 3 separate Beard awarded chef's over 17 years.I started at 15 and dropped out of high school at 16 to go full time.At this point in life I just try to be a nice person as long as I can these days. I feel better for it. I can be a jerk when pushed tho lol. 
  I'm surprised I'm so talkative. Must be the sativa's lol. Im a dabaholic these days. I'm comfortable with this dependency though.  All this rambling...thanks for letting me pull up a chair. I got drinks for whomever is thirsty!


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

Nov - I came around a corner too fast in the operating room after 20 years and slipped on a wet floor --I broke my fall with my face and messed up my neck --Spent most of a decade addicted to morphine - I got an electric heat pad I use alot !--
I think I can help U with that pain some Cuz -- I take an oral dose 3 times a day -- Bake weed at 275 for 45 minutes  -- Sometimes I just take the baked weed (decarb) -Pack it into empty gel caps and take with some coconut oil
THC/CBD will dissolve in alcohol or other solvent like oil--Right now I'm out of capsules so I made up  some olive oil tincture -- Try some and see what U think -- measure about 4 parts crumbled decarb ( bud or trim work fine ) and about twice as much oil - coconut or olive oil work fine but even vegetable oil would work - Heat it up - I do it in the microwave but a nice long soak in warm oil so the goodies come over into the oil works too -After a nice soak and a few shakes filter the oil off -- Old stoner like U ?-- Maybe a tablespoon of that oil -- It'll kick in after about an hour -- It needs the oil to carry it from the belly to the blood stream-- Half high CBD and half high THC is my jam -- U want it stronger just use the oil on another batch of weed -- or just take more ?-- CBD only is like clapping with one hand !-- U got to find your own dose and expect to get too high !-- I think it will help but U need to take it regularly -- I eat way more weed than I smoke !


----------



## novitius (Mar 30, 2019)

My old lady has some oil in the fridge actually. About a quart. I prefer to toke away as needed all day but it is expensive. My shatter comes cheap thanks to it being house made but it still adds up fast and its a long sketchy drive. Im a Buckeye and our program is horrible right now. I shopped the closest dispo and they sold me seeded bud by the 10th at 1/8th prices. turns around to like 150 1/4. No concentrates in the market as of yet tho the first processing plant just started test runs so it's coming. But I don't see it being affordable unless the state pharmacy board can force insurance companies to float the majority of cost. The few hallmarks are every crop/batch is tested and lable'd by the state and that it seems relatively easy to obtain a fairly expensive card.  So I need a new way to get releaf  until my project produces.... I'll def try the caps and I might just make a batch of rice crispy treats today now!  
 I would like to get a Harlequin or AC/DC. Maybe that Charlotte's Web if I could. I've had little experience with CBD except through flower, my muscle rub and a buddy had some vape oil from Denver that put me to sleep like a dead rhino. It did feel great. In coloumbus actually we have a CBD only dispensary. I should take a trip there. its like 7 hours round trip tho. I speed to often to be on the highway that long. I just got a 74 in a 50  
 I'm definitely baking something now dammit lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 30, 2019)

good Morning ofc...looks like the sun is shining out there...I don’t know if I’ll make it outside or not...my back is scream’n today...alternating hot pad, ice pad, doobie...in no particular order...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2019)

Good morning peeps,
well, i over did last night and pretty sure the cancer is gone. LOL, i don't have cancer but if i did it would be gone.  I have never had this happen, the first tube of rso was very mild. Last night i took a big size as usual but of a new tube, i took an antihistimine too. Woke at 1 am so hot, like 106 hot, pretty sure I might die.. but i am alive. woa, haven't done that in ever. A rookie would have scared the ER, but I rode it like the champ Keef is.  i didn't go to er, obviously.  woa.
I will take some pic's of the lambsbread, looking nice.  Keef, i have two tested strains of cbd, the highest cbd is Franks Gift,  at 9cbd,6 thc, and penny wise is 1:1.  
It is a beautiful day here and if i ever straighten out i will go prune roses, while wearing a mask as we have snow mold all over everything. 
Welcome Novitius


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2019)

Re, so sorry about your back. I hate back pain.  Keep moving and ice. So sorry guy.


----------



## novitius (Mar 30, 2019)

also Keef, that really sucks about the fall. I took plenty of those over the years myself. Round a corner to fast in a hurry when you're trying to focus on so many things  and  boom you're crashing to a very solid ground. Thanks again for the recipe!


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm in Texas where they put U in jail for a dirty pipe but my time comes - If there's anything I want-- I have to grow it and process it myself -- I'm indica heavy mostly because of fast finishing indicas over long finishing sativas--  and all the stuff I grow came to me thru the OFC or descended from stuff that did --  I got the seed to a couple dozen crosses to work out what I did and find me some jewels to clone -- They'll be there!-- I didn't mean to start with the grammar School version of MMJ but U never know what people know and don't know !--


----------



## novitius (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks Rose! 
Feel better RedEyes!


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

Yep !-- Shattered my face on the concrete floor -- Took 6 hours of surgery to bolt Ole Keef's face back together -- most of the left cheek is gone -- Traumatic Brain Injury -- bulged 3 disc in my neck so the left arm doesn't work well all the time -- Had to run away from the hospital to get help after my fall -I got the - PTSD from dat **** ! -- Then the mind bender doctors got ahold of me said I couldn't go back to the OR cause I seen too much blood- guts and death for one lifetime --  even if my body was up to it !--


----------



## novitius (Mar 30, 2019)

oh ya im pretty on the up with individual states. you guys are coming to a vote soon aren't you? and didnt you guys just push mdma or ketamine into research too? I know washington, oregon and denver are about to legalize psilocybin. I think Washington has already actually. 
 I drive up to Michigan to get my meds. They accept every states card at just about every shop and the market is solid. But it's a felony to cross those imaginary state lines according to uncle sam. When I got pulled over the other day I thought I was done for but the Trooper was sympathetic and blind eyed the unopened bag in the center console reaking of dank wax. 
 This is what I picked up and almost went to hell for. I'm staying home from now on and soon I'll be my own supplier.


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

Looking good Nov -- One day maybe we have dispensaries--
Yeah there were 63 bills dealing with weed for the Texas congress last count I had -- One reducing penalties just made it out of committee and will get a floor vote -- I'm watching for the expansion of the mmj bill we got that helps no one !-- I think recreation is too much to hope for !
I been doing my best to hustle up a little commercial grow 
I'll do a month or 2 in East Texas getting my nephew up and running -- I live at the beach and we about to sell and go our separate ways-- She's already gone !-- I'm sell the house and get a little secluded place and get back to growing !-- When U the farmer that stuff is a lot cheaper !


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

My dogs are fur balls and need a hair cut !-- Waiting to hear back from the groomer -- ( She likes my blueberry wine )- Let me see what I got bottled ?-- Peach ?-- Fruit Cocktail --Let me see what kind of wine she wants ?-- I bottle some if I need !


----------



## novitius (Mar 30, 2019)

My city decrimmed I think 10 years ago. Fines are less than a parking ticket for up to 400g. Paraphenalia however is bad news. 6 months minimum county time, waiverable up to the 3rd offense, license suspension, fines and court costs, possible probation. Now with the mmj card im cool to carry everything but rolling papers because no combustion here. 

I do miss wine. And Arrogant Bastard ale.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello OFC

It looks sunny today and I think I need to take a drive. 
I have been daydreaming about what kind of Indicas I will put outside this year.  Soo many choices, Purple Punch, Whoo Oody,  Strawberry Banana.. sigh
Take care of your back Red.  I have had so many back problems.  I feel for you.

Welcome to OFC Nov!


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

U can ask Zig and Nick what they do to us in prohibition states when they catch us !--The last year was tough on the OFC !--  They both hard core growers -Zig younger than U --The po-po can check at they houses -- They not gonna find a grow !-- but it's what we do !


----------



## novitius (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks Burnin1 ! Purple punch is nice! MI had so much it was going at $5/g!  I like it alot for stress and pain. Whoo Oody huh? that sounds interesting! 

 Keef I've heard about how tough Texas can be. Pretty damn strict state. Sorry to hear about the rough luck for some of you guys.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 30, 2019)

Good morning yall!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 30, 2019)

Here's today's pic of
Pennywise x V


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

Nov -- Whilst they had they jack boot on us and hunting us for sport - Jailing every grower they could find I stayed hid - There was all these genetics passing thru my hands --so I decided to come up out the belly of the beast after prohibition --driving a team of fire breathing monsters bred under the jack boot of prohibition !-- My version of a middle finger to them  !--A Black Berry Snow Lotus male landed in my lap and before I could kill him they told me "The BBSL male bring the fire " -- He did not disappoint --I bred him to about a dozen girls -- Then I used his son from a Mazar-i-Sharif  mom -a giant indica - of Lebonese Blond hash fame - I bred that boy to SR91 and Barney's Farm NightShade-- I'm breeding some weed for Texas -- I've had samples of free state weed and mine got the genetics but ain't got a fancy name --but it can hold it's own !-- That don't mean I only grow what I bred -- I don't care who bred it I want the best I can lay hands on !
Plus I knows some people that knows stuff and thangs about some weed !

Gloman in da house -- I was asking about PW-X-VAL this morning -- How's the CBD on it ?- I got seed !


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 30, 2019)

Keef:  Texas Police are not down with decriminalization.  Hopefully the people of Texas will prevail against these idiots.  

https://blog.norml.org/2019/03/26/texas-police-chiefs-association-hold-marijuana-press-conference/
https://www.texomashomepage.com/new...warn-state-don-t-decriminalize-pot/1880234612


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

I know Burnin1 - I read that yesterday I think -- They know it will hurt thier arrest numbers and they use those numbers to justify stuff !-- That one bill reducing penalties made it out of committee and I believe it will pass a floor vote but -- I want that expanded mmj bill !-- but I'll take what I can get !-- Put some fines and lawyer money up and get down to it !-- Stay hid and Stay slippery !

Me and Mary Jane got a thing going on !


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

I want that mmj bill because I want to put together a group of female medical professionals up in the Austin area and teach them about mmj so I can supply their dispensery  - They'll  want a dispensery !-- I don't always get along with male doctors and I worked with mostly women in the OR for 20 years !-- Sounds like a plan to me ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 30, 2019)

before the crop gets chopped, changing gears. Instead of mimosa next run, going with wedding cake. Taking cuts today.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 30, 2019)

I think there is some indica these NLxV, huh...there seems to be very little stretch in these as well as big ol fat leaves...I got’m on the outside of the grow in case I need to snag a boy outa there quick...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2019)

Very nice RE!  Ok, back to pruning, hydrangea now.


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

Rose bred Nurse Larry and I guess she added Valentine ?
Anyway -- Nurse Larry was a Clone only Medicine Woman mom  with a Larry OG dad (Right Rose ?)-- I had the  Medicine Woman pheno of Nurse Larry -- That looks like her !-- Granny Medicine Woman coming thru !


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

I've wasted away the day and we got rain moving in -- It probably helped to stay down another day --
Umbra gonna put Mimosa away for awhile ?-- U a dog and I think U doing right !--It's not like it's some kind of lesser weed !-- What's this cake thangs genetics ?
Edit:--
What they doing down here on the southern border ain't right !-- Just so U know !


----------



## umbra (Mar 30, 2019)

girls scout cookies forum cut x cherry pie. originally called pink cookies. been doing research by smoking some new strains. hard nugz seem to be the way I grow. DJ Shorts grape krush, if you shot a nugg with a wrist rocket at a car, it would shatter the windshield … hard nugz. Rare darkness, lol. Crazy hard nugz with a crazy grape taste. Bud structure alone is worth the price and the wait. This NL#5 x ECSD x Grape Ape is a sneaky little beech tree. While there is grape in the background it is all sour funk. But I didn't even want to talk about them. It's the star burst, nebula x sensi star that has the terp profile. Might have found a new blueberry, lol. BBOG x tres star dawg


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

The terp hunter rises !
Bring'm back alive !

Hard nuggs? - I'd have to see it to believe it !

Edit :- Blueberry ?-- I hope it is one U can manipulate a little and bring out some other flavors -- BPU-X-BB-- U breed that thing to the wall it will be a blueberry wall !-- Dam that blueberry is dominate !-- I'm trying to break it with BBSL -- Squish -x- Oregon Lemon got spanked by that BBSL and --(S-x-OL) - x- BBSL---Mane I don't know ? -- I just call it "Stanky" -- Where dahell did that come from ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 30, 2019)

nugg wars. when I was a kid we had crap apple fights. used trash can lid as a shield. nugg wars, you throw nugz at each other until someone is out cold.


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

I can imagine that !-- Something like Mimosa for sling shot ammo !-- Wait I need my pipe and a lighter !--Forget a shield I'll take one for the team !---
 Commenced fire !

When I was young we used China berries for sling shot ammo -- whatever dahell they really are ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 30, 2019)

you get caught with a plant in Texas and when they ask how you want to die, tell them I want to be pelted to death with hard nugz


----------



## ness (Mar 30, 2019)

Evening OFC.  Keef, how the house coming along?  Redeyes nice babies you got up there.  Rose, glad your weather is getting warmer.  Nov welcome to MP, OFC.  Did, transplanting today.  Will snap a picture as soon as my phone charges.


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

U take some urban noise and some Durban Poison
Black Lebanese make U weak at your knees --
30 days in the hole !-- I done got too high again !-- It's was the weather change made me do it !
Edit :- Hey Ness !

Edit - Edit!--Canned Heat -- Let's work together !


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

Sometimes it feels kinda like 1969 all over again ?-- Nixon ? -The war ?-- Plus all them Dam long haired leftist Hippies that wouldn't do what they was told to do ?

And it took awhile but we changed the world !


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

What's your draft number ?-- They don't even know what that means anymore and I'm glad ! -- If your birthday was pulled at some low number like 10th ?-- Welcome to the Jungle!

Ness -- about the house ?-- D.D. got adult onset Asthma after we separated -- Missed a lot of work and went thru a lot of savings paying the bills -- I don't blame her it just happened -- But I'm making arrangements to make a timely retreat and we gonna sell the house as is !- That really won't be a problem it is a huge sellers market right now --1,500 new refinery jobs that pay well and  everybody wants to live in the island -- I'm go to East Texas and help my nephew get a grow up and going and then when the house sells I get the stoner ranch or something else will work out !-- U can't plan out life !-- U got to surf it !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2019)

Bud's number was 7. He enlisted. all of his troupe went to Vietnam, bud went to alaska to meet me. he didn't know it yet.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 30, 2019)

My hydrangeas are greening up nicely now...


----------



## ness (Mar 30, 2019)

Evening OFC.  Keef it must feel good to get your wheels a moven.  My X's was a 7.  Watching Iron Chef on the cooking channel.


----------



## ness (Mar 30, 2019)

The pots with the white are just perlite as a top dressing because the RR plug was exposed.  Ran out of soil.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 30, 2019)

Nice looking plants. Wide leafed and bushy.. cool!


----------



## ness (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 30, 2019)

Wow!  Nice assortment Nick!


----------



## Keef (Mar 30, 2019)

Go Ness !-- Nice start to the grow !
 Wind howling out there and the temp is dropping as this front comes thru-- My face don't like it !
I was feeling better earlier and hope by morning the face will settle back down some !-- I think me and the dogs are going to bed soon !- Ugh ! -- I've had better days !


----------



## ness (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks burn1.  I sure hope thinks go well.


----------



## ness (Mar 30, 2019)

Geez it is late.  good night


----------



## novitius (Mar 31, 2019)

Keef said:


> Yep !-- Shattered my face on the concrete floor -- Took 6 hours of surgery to bolt Ole Keef's face back together -- most of the left cheek is gone -- Traumatic Brain Injury -- bulged 3 disc in my neck so the left arm doesn't work well all the time -- Had to run away from the hospital to get help after my fall -I got the - PTSD from dat **** ! -- Then the mind bender doctors got ahold of me said I couldn't go back to the OR cause I seen too much blood- guts and death for one lifetime --  even if my body was up to it !--


Dude I didn't see this post until now. That's ******* crazy! I'm doubly sorry about your fall. I hope you are well taken care of.


----------



## Keef (Mar 31, 2019)

Morning OFC  !-- Cold wet nasty and raining at the beach --

Nov --say he hope I'm well taken care of because of my fall ?
No I wasn't Cuz !-- I was thrown out like a broken tool --Don't look too close or U just might see what it's like-- to have to lose !
The judge in his wisdom over rode both lawyers to decide that if I could help around the house some-- then I could get a job folding clothes and therefore was not disabled at all ! -- Red Neck Judge-- and I had a braid hanging down my back -- His mind had been made up since 1st he saw me !

U know what time it is ?-- Wake and Bake time !-- Let's do this day !-- 123 medicate -- repeat !


----------



## Snake (Mar 31, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Hey all, hope you all are doing good...this will be a family rant so feel free to skip ahead if you wish...
> My wife’s nephew has had a disfunctional life...his mother is an alcoholic drug addict and his father was an a$$hole who did nothing but belittle him...we’ve been trying to help him find a leg up and get started in life...he’s 21 years, lost his dad about a year and a half ago, mother is disfunctional as well...has no job, is about to lose her home. The nephew works at a pizza house for minimum wage...we tried having him stay with us but we live in a senior only neighborhood and he’s already been kicked out of here...he stayed with his cousin(my stepson) for about a year but wore out his welcome there...now he rotates among his friends but I’m sure that’s getting old for everyone involved...he has a car that was given to him by his mother but it needs insurance and registration which he seems incapable of setting up...we’ve tried walking him through that and even helping him do it but he just won’t help himself...he spends most all his money on fast food, Uber and friends so when we proposed an insurance plan, he had no money...we hate to do it but we are about to walk away as we cannot seem to help him or get him to help himself...My wife has always had a great relationship with him but even she can’t seem to get thru to him...it’s like if someone else won’t do it for him, it’s just not going to happen...Sorry bout the rant...I just don’t know how to help him when he won’t help himself...


Sometimes a good rant is just what the doctor ordered. The wife and I have had the same problem with two of the kids and now one of the grand kids.I myself took a long time to grow up and get my life straight, But if you don't ask the wife I'm better now. Best of luck to you, You can only do so much.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 31, 2019)

Good morning yall!
I'm Back!   (so?)  lol
Its COLD again! And its raining!
Keef! Just cuz you cold don't mean you gotta send it up here too! lol. Was 61 2 days ago. Probably mid 30s right now.
Yeah, I learned Long ago not to face a judge unless I looked like him.  Cut my hair, stand up straight, clean cut and proper speech.  THAT's what saved me from 3 consecutive 21yr sentences.   Runnin wild!
I hate playing their game but I like to win.
What we starting with this morning?
I think Ill do a mix of NS X BBSL and Frank's Gift.
My aunt has been in the hospital so I been getting my steps in.
Her room is about as far as you can get from parking and no shuttles. lol. May be by design!
More business if ppl have a heart attack walking that far! lol
I haven't caught up yet so I hope everybody is doing good.
Ill catch up later.


----------



## novitius (Mar 31, 2019)

Morning OFC. Yesterday it was 60. By sunset we had snow on the ground. It's still snowing. why momma nature, why?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 31, 2019)

Keef
I hope it turns out good for ya brother!  With the boom going on there I bet you do ok.
We old, don't take the Tajmahaul(sp) to make us happy.  A good safe place to do as you please is all we need.
This has been a rough winter on everybody!


----------



## umbra (Mar 31, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Mar 31, 2019)

Went back to bed !
Gloman-- They take everything I got I still know how to grow weed and make liquor ?-- It is beginning to look like something will change in Texas just don't know how !
The nephew over there buying weed to feed his growing market -- I told hom no dude we can do better than this -- I'll grow it U move it !-- So I got a travel trailer and that gutted mobile home as a grow site -- I got power --water and a place to live and a place to grow and I got my seed --I'll be OK !---Got some  plants that are already up waiting for me ! - I think it is colder now than it was earlier !
Gloman I didn't know who the judge was and it was right after we moved back to Texas after Katrina -- I guess he just saw me as one of those lesser refugees from the swamp -- He went out of his way to make sure I didn't get disability !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 31, 2019)

That's really messed up.
I got turned down 3 times for disability.
I guess they thought a 1 handed mechanic could still compete in the auto repair game.  Not much call for 1 handed mechanics. lol


----------



## Keef (Mar 31, 2019)

Did I tell U this new grow site  comes with it's own security system -- Here name is "Fancy " Big Brown and white pit bull -- Me and her is buddies already -- I can't see having a problem with people snooping around ?-- But I still want that little commercial grow with those girls in Austin !
G-- That was my third time to be turned down for disability !-- I should have received it even the states lawyer agreed- Judge said no !-- Most looking at a future like that might have bitten a bullet and ended it -- But I didn't !


----------



## Keef (Mar 31, 2019)

Greta Van Fleet --" Highway Tune "
It's not my fault I like my music when I'm high !-- It's just the nature of the beast !
Still raining but the pressure in my face has eased up some


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2019)

Good morning all. Ness, wow girl you got it going on, good for you!  Keef, I sure am glad things are working out for you. 
Bud and i cleaned up the little back yard, now it is time to do the front. oh i hope i am up for it.  The muscles are talking to me, like is it really this time again.


----------



## novitius (Mar 31, 2019)

Morning Rose! I hope you meet your goals today!

Keef- I made some pasta with that oil. I used a 1/4 cup to a pound. I felt it over ride the wax buzz and then I never picked up my nectar collector again all night! Not even for a taste!!


----------



## Keef (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey Rose !- Gonna be a busy spring !--U better help Bud on that outside grow !
Nov -- It's a nice buzz -- I try to keep the pipe within reach but I don't smoke near as much as I did before I started eating decarb -- I just like to measure a dose a little better so I just take the oil or pack some caps-- I might want 2 or 3 brownies when one is a dose and I forgot -- I get too high  too easy on an oral dose !-- I have the caps then 2 or 3 regular brownies !


----------



## umbra (Mar 31, 2019)

Newest grow product, e water! LOL
https://www.ushio.com/product/naoclean-electrolyzed-water-system/


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 31, 2019)

Good morning Old Folks. Yesterday I did some gardening.  I did some defoliating and I pulled 5 males that had shown themselves.  I have 7 left, three Colorado Cookies, one BPU cross, one bag seed that came from a great bag of forum weed,  and three freebies called Sugarface.  I'd throw up a picture but my phone pic files are too large to post and I'm to lazy to go through the process of resizing.  55 days or so, and counting!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 31, 2019)

umbra said:


> Newest grow product, e water! LOL
> https://www.ushio.com/product/naoclean-electrolyzed-water-system/



Oh H E double hockey sticks! NO!  I ain't buying in to that!


----------



## Keef (Mar 31, 2019)

Mining the miners !-- Oh come on Nick I know U want in on that !-- Magic water will fix everything !-- I do one better than that -- I'll hire me a priest to turn mine into holy water !-- U can't beat that ?
I'm be pumping and moving water but I don't need something like that !-
Holy Water = Holy Weed -- Don't make me bring God into this !


----------



## Keef (Mar 31, 2019)

I got tap water at 8.5 + pH and 300 ppms of who knows what ? -- Can't grow weed in that so I do need good water but I got a $125 reverse osmosis system that give me 6.0 pH and 6 ppms -- Like distilled almost !-- I see no reason to change that !-- Only thing I need is a cheaper version of that " Voodoo" juice that was the "live" part of my res .-- It's good but too expensive-- Got me messing around with beneficial bacteria tea !


----------



## Keef (Mar 31, 2019)

Work it Nick !-- U can bust his stuff - take his weed and put him in jail but in the end -- U can't keep a good man down !
I gotta get over there and check those plants - Nephew started half dozen seed from 3 of my crosses and it should be bout time to sex them -- Maybe I can hit the ground cloning-- I need a mess of girls to thin down to the best few !-- That White Indica  Umbra bred ( The White -x- Nepal Indica ) that I put that BBSL boy on is a producer with big Bones to handle some weight -I know the plant -- Then Rose's Purple Haze bred to that same BBSL dad --I want that black pheno back that makes purple/pink bud --  and I think he also got that NightShade thang up too --NS -x ( MZR -x- BBSL) - ( Barney's Farm NightShade)- The dad was a  Mazar-i-Sharif and Black Berry Snow Lotus cross I did -- That should get me started -- Got a mess of stuff needs growing out and evaluating  !


----------



## Keef (Mar 31, 2019)

One the next couple weekend when he can get loose he coming over with a tailor to haul the rest of my grow stuff over -- So I just been hanging out waiting !--
Still raining and cold !- I don't like it !

Pain Spray ?-- Nasal spray with DMSO carrying CBD and THC from Rosen Press Oil or shatter ...
I ain't saying do it but someone will !


Hello Cowgirl in the sand -- Is this place at your command ?-- 
Gotta love some Neil Young !


----------



## Gone (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## thegloman (Mar 31, 2019)

Keef said:


> Mining the miners !-- Oh come on Nick I know U want in on that !-- Magic water will fix everything !-- I do one better than that -- I'll hire me a priest to turn mine into holy water !-- U can't beat that ?
> I'm be pumping and moving water but I don't need something like that !-
> Holy Water = Holy Weed -- Don't make me bring God into this !



I always bring God into My grows.  I want all the help I can get!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 31, 2019)

Toolman said:


>


Lmao!
That IS funny, but you may be right. I bet she never forgot that one!


----------



## Keef (Mar 31, 2019)

Throw some seed on the ground and scream -- Jesus take the wheel ?-- Come back to harvest in Croptober ?-- I'm more of a hands on kinda guy !
I'm da one going to jail if I get caught so I'd like a little say in the grow !

The rape of the Americas by the Catholic Church ?-- Don't do it Other Keef !


----------



## ness (Mar 31, 2019)

Evening OFC.  lol, Keef Holy Water. 
two weeks


----------



## ness (Mar 31, 2019)

whops I post that picture earlier.  Rose it feels good to be outside.  You and Bud have a relaxing evening.   I didn't get anything done outside today.  The day just flew by.  Cheers to a Spring time fresh new start.


----------



## Keef (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey Ness !-- I shouldn't say stuff like the rape of the Americas by the Catholic Church-without explaining my views - I wasn't talking about priest and little boys -- I was talking about when the Roman Catholic Europeans came to America and plundered it's wealth -- Gave out blankets infected with small pox to the Indians- so God could cleanse the land for them -- Then went to Africa and brought back the black man to do thier work ! --Even made the black man worship thier white God!--  It was a shameful time in history that some good Christians  seem to long for a return to ?-- I am not one of them !


----------



## ness (Mar 31, 2019)

That is what I first thought until you explained.  Thanks.   Good luck in selling the house.  Take care in your travels.


----------



## Keef (Mar 31, 2019)

U can't see me cause I'm in the spirit world !-- Here have a toke of this and I show U around ?


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 1, 2019)

Gday OFC 
 quick question - can you clone off an auto ? 
Keef - pass it on this way bro


----------



## thegloman (Apr 1, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Its another WONDERFUL day!
I'm upright, breathing and able to take in nurishment!  Whoo hoo!
Started taking Pennywise x V down this morning.
Its another one that's easy to trim.  I LIKE IT!  Makes the 1 hand trim thing tolerable!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 1, 2019)

Crocket
No.  Autos have a predetermined life cycle.   You CAN make a clone from it but it will die, not regenerate.


----------



## novitius (Apr 1, 2019)

Morning OFC! It's ice cold outside and somehow it's humid af in the house. I think it's raining in here.
I fell asleep on the living room floor last night. I'm as stiff as the floor boards even tho I woke up around midnight and made it to bed. I got this Platinum GSC that's suppose to be great for pain and stress. It's starting to work.
 Even still I feel pretty good today!


----------



## zigggy (Apr 1, 2019)

good morning everyone,,,,,over cast this morning


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 1, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Crocket
> No.  Autos have a predetermined life cycle.   You CAN make a clone from it but it will die, not regenerate.


That's what I figured


----------



## zigggy (Apr 1, 2019)

working 12 hour shifts really stinks,,,,never seem to be able to do anything ,,,,the days you get off your so tired all you do is sleep ,,never have time for the boy or anything else ,,,think I'm gonna through in the towel ,,,I asked if there was away I could go back to 8 hour shifts in a different position ,,,I was told no the company is "moving in a different direction and everyone will soon be on 12 hour shifts ,,,,ive trained the two new guys and they are now ready to work the line alone ,,,they are not very good at it but it is what it is ,,,I was thinking of doing uber my buddy does uber and makes over a 1000 a week ,,,but no health bennys and I need them for my son,,,not sure what to do but I know I cant do this any more ,,,,,,if I go to sleep now I can get 6 hours sleep before going back to work for another 12 hours ,,,,zig


----------



## umbra (Apr 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## ness (Apr 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Zig there got to be a better job out there for you.  Sweet dreams.  Chilly and the sun is starting to shine.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2019)

Morning folks.  Colder than a welldigger in the klondikes here, but the sun is shinin


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Ugh! -- I feel old !-
- Other Keef went on a tear yesterday and this morning -- He bad !- I gave him 30 days in the hole ! -- If I can keep him locked up !-- I really try but it's out my system for now !--
Zig -- The ex did 12 hour weekend nights shifts forever -- 3 --12s a week -- work the least and get paid the most !-- U can't do 5-- 12 hour shifts a week --Sure U may be able to do it for a couple weeks but --  Physically it will wear U down and you'll get sick !-- Tell them 3 a week or find something else !

In the high 40s low 50s at the beach -- Little beat up and filling my age but I get by !-- Trying to get hold of my dog groomer -- Cuz needs a buzz !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2019)

Good morning all, Zigggy you do what you need to do honey. I couldn't do a 12 hour shift for a lot of money.  The insurance is a big deal.  Can you get it thru the school?  That is probably an old outdated deal.
Nick, i bet it is pretty at your house this morning, gods country and all. Almost heaven anyway.

So remember the kids i picked up at the dispensary. lol, they are one month clean. He is going to ride his bike over and help us in the yard today. They both got jobs...Phewy they are both ADD and hyper... He is easier to get to know, he is only 25 and got out of prison for taking drugs across a state line. He did 3 years ( in the south). She is like a meth head and wears me out fast. She is 35, but they are working their recovery.  I smoke pot and cheer for them. lol 
 Back yard done, 50 roses to go.


----------



## ness (Apr 1, 2019)

Watering the babies this morning.  About 4 oz's with a turkey baster.  It's windy outside waiting for the sun to warm it up a little more before I venture in the back yard.


----------



## ness (Apr 1, 2019)

Rose that's great new about the young folk.  I just got that one red rose bush, I want to get a yellow and that's it.  Two many thorns.


----------



## ness (Apr 1, 2019)

More coffee and back to the drawing board.


----------



## novitius (Apr 1, 2019)

That sounds rough Zigg! I have friends who drive for Uber and GrubHub and they make great money. You'll have to fund your own insurance though for sure and it'll be pricey. You work when you want tho. MAybe call and get some rates and devise a battle plan before pulling the trigger?


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey Rose ! -- Nasty pretty much describes the weather here but my face is doing fine -- Having some coffee and nursing a pipe -- That's great about the kids !-- Good luck to them !
Got the Allman Brothers Band on -- Went from Sweet Melissa right into Whipping Post !-- Need to loosen  up my left arm - or put it in a sling -- It doesn't hurt it just don't work right sometimes !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2019)

All I got to say about uber is taxes and wear and tear on the vehicle.  You don't make as much as you think . Don't even think about getting into an accident if you don't upgrade your insurance


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

Note :-- Other Keef's jail ?-- Explain the practical uses applications and commercial exploitation of Methane Hydrate to me !-- He'll be busy !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 1, 2019)

Methane in ice!
Whatcha gonna power?


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

Everything !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

There are vast deposits of Methane Hydrate locked up in the deep oceans -- The new oil ?


----------



## thegloman (Apr 1, 2019)

They already going for it.
Think Antarctica.   Multi billions of tons of methane locked up in the ice.    No way the money grubbers are gonna let That get away.


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

Methane ice is tricky to handle -- Only occurs naturally at cold Temps and high pressure --Deep in the oceans -- bring it up or warm it up and the Methane comes out -- Controlling that reaction would be critical - They can't do it yet on a commercial scale !-
The planet warms up enough all that methane gonna come out of solution and humanity have to start over --If anybody survives ?

Hey I got another mystery for ya !-- U know what that white stuff on top of Chicken **** is ?--
 More chicken **** !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 1, 2019)

Rose, those two were lucky to cross paths with you and Bud!!!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 1, 2019)

I wish I had crossed paths with Rose when I was getting off the dope!   
Rose you have a BIG heart.  Thanks for showing the world what's RIGHT!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey I got another mystery for ya !-- U know what that white stuff on top of Chicken **** is ?--
 More chicken **** ![/QUOTE]

Actually.......the white stuff on top of ckn **** is the pee.
Ckns don't urinate sepeartly.


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

Watching this Texas congress act is like watching grass grow !-- I think they gonna do that decriminalization bill for small amounts -- They'll probably still put growers in jail but there will be many more trying to grow and lots of inferior weed around !-- Prohibition Light is what I see ?
There's still a chance they'll open up that mmj law ?-- So nothing really changes for me - I stay hid which a grow should be anyway for security if nothing else -- When I see where I'm be growing I probably get U  guys to help me design the grow!-- I hope to be in East Texas soon but they got the flu so I'd rather wait !--I'm really not that excited about going back to the Piney Woods but looks like that's my only option till this place is sold -- I guess  I just need to get over there and see what he's done and what needs to be done ?--
 U give a man a fish -- U feed him for a day -- Teach the man to fish and U feed him for a lifetime !


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

I can't find that thread about making CBD pills -- I could get lost in a paper bag -- I was getting some of them to try that olive oil extract -- It's easier with a larger batch but weed is precious to some of us and no sense wasting it -- I don't care how strong U are when U squeeze the olive oil out the weed there will be oil left in it --
To recover the oil - Put the weed  in a container --tall thin works best --
Cover with water and microwave until hot stir good or shake then strain the hot water and oil off the weed -- When it cools the water and oil will separate like this -- coconut oil in the freezer the oil will harden and can be filtered off !- or just lift the hard oil off the water !-- Using solvent pairs -- Water soluable will be in the water - Oil soluable goodies be in the oil --


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

That is just a simulation cause get caught making medicine like this in Texas can get U 99 years in the grey bar hotel !


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

I may have confused some with that post of solvent pairs --
Olive oil doesn't harden when cooled but coconut oil does this is olive oil
The water layer is on bottom and the oil layer is on top -- I don't have what is called a separatory funnel - ( a container with a valve on the bottom to drain off the water layer) - This is a syringe with the oil and  some water -- Now all I have to do is push the water out to where it separates


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm need some testing equipment-- That's nice -- How much is in it who knows but I think I'm radioactive -- I'm glowing ?-- I been too high before !- I ain't scared !-- I can slide the THC and CBD content around and concentrate it or dilute it -- There's some other techniques need to be worked out !
Right now though like it or not ?-- I'm headed for the spirit world !
Do the crab walk !

Music ? -- The Firm "Radioactive"


----------



## umbra (Apr 1, 2019)

Long day, lol. Not happy, lol. Regional sales manager knows it, my boss knows it. Well everybody any where around me knows it, lol. DE ballast failed on me. Hydro store said it was covered under warranty. When I dropped it off, guy was like I'll take care of it. You look really pissed off. It shows, everything I do or anywhere I go. Can you tell? I'm not happy at work.


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

Umbra I'm confused ?-- U seem to be unhappy with your job ?-- I can't really tell ?
Give'mhell Cuz !


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

It was Saturday night and I was down town --working for my FBI - sitting a nest of bad men - whiskey bottles piling high !----

Sing it Nick !


----------



## umbra (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm glad I have my choice in weed, lol. Only cure for being unhappy, lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

I envy U on the selection Umbra but I'm doing alright !
I'm still on top the dirt !

Like Papa said !-- If U find yourself walking thruhell ?-- Keep walking !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2019)

So umbra, what is going to make you un un happy?  Or maybe even happy? What needs to be fixed the most? Your job? Your balast thingy? Do you need to have a shot of something? Lets have a race and see who can smoke this joint first. go.


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2019)

I saw a Werewolf !- Had a Chinese menu in his hand !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2019)

LOL KEEF, I know and realize i am loaded and on my way to bed, but that just really cracked me up. I needed that.     good night.


----------



## umbra (Apr 1, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> So umbra, what is going to make you un un happy?  Or maybe even happy? What needs to be fixed the most? Your job? Your balast thingy? Do you need to have a shot of something? Lets have a race and see who can smoke this joint first. go.


That is a tough question, rather a tough answer. What needs to be fixed … is me. I tend to under promise and over deliver, to a point that I am seen as a miracle worker. Perception is everything, good or bad. How others see me is not the same as how I see myself, lol.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2019)

I have 7 girls and even though they are 9 days into flower I repotted them today.  Since I only get to check them twice a week I am at the mercy of my buddy and his wife.  Since they can't seem to follow simple instructions I think big pots will minimize the potential for damage.  That's the plan anyway.  I'm outta weed so i'm in a mood too


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 2, 2019)

umbra said:


> Long day, lol. Not happy, lol. Regional sales manager knows it, my boss knows it. Well everybody any where around me knows it, lol. DE ballast failed on me. Hydro store said it was covered under warranty. When I dropped it off, guy was like I'll take care of it. You look really pissed off. It shows, everything I do or anywhere I go. Can you tell? I'm not happy at work.


Im hearing you Umbra Ive been pissed with my job for months and it gets you down , I was drinking to try make it right but that didn't work  , getting angry with every one dosnt seem to work either , worse part about it is I am the Boss ,I always thought running my own company would be great , its not , and I cant quit , I have employees that have family's and mortgages ,I have to make sure they have work and a pay packet every week , when business is bad I don't take a wage , Ive  been working 13 -15hrs a day 7 days a week trying to keep my company afloat at the moment ,  its not all beer and skittles even when your the boss , without hooch Id go crazy , But there are people out there that in a lot worse positions than me so as long as my ass points to the ground I have to be grateful  , 
Sorry for the rant ,


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2019)

Morning OFC !
I'm glad I don't have any of those sadass problems like ya'll --Make me all depressed and stuff --- Here hit this -- I be out like Nick soon too -- but this morning I'm not ! -- saw pics of those plants -- I think I might be starting over -- I've saved worse plants  but it would be quickest just to start fresh and I got the seed !
Wake and Bake 
Starting to warm up in Texas Crockett !-- Spring about to turn into full blown summer !


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 2, 2019)

on A lighter note , my first crack at SOG I think might be a better option with the LED s , calms me down just sitting with them
3 og kush and 2 white widow


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 2, 2019)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC !
> I'm glad I don't have any of those sadass problems like ya'll --Make me all depressed and stuff --- Here hit this -- I be out like Nick soon too -- but this morning I'm not ! -- saw pics of those plants -- I think I might be starting over -- I've saved worse plants  but it would be quickest just to start fresh and I got the seed !
> Wake and Bake
> Starting to warm up in Texas Crockett !-- Spring about to turn into full blown summer !


just ending  here about to hit winter I hate the cold


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 2, 2019)

Didn't mean to put 2 pics on , maybe 1 to many cones ,LOL


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2019)

No problem Crockett !-- Looking good Cuz -- My aero boxes can make a nice SOG -- Bout 3 weeks into bloom there ?

When it comes to paying the bills my Social Security check is not gonna be enough -I'll have what I need to get a crop in - After that I'll have to supplement that with income from weed --
I hate breaking the law but I hate going without --more !
I got access to a market but it's a working blue collar market -- What I really want is a thin sliver from the top of the market -- What we used to call lawyer weed --cause they was the only ones who could afford it !


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 2, 2019)

Good morning yall!


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 2, 2019)

Cheers Keef - yep 3 weeks spot on you now your stuff -  you do what you need to do - sounds like the market to be in - good luck with that


----------



## ness (Apr 2, 2019)

good morning OFC


----------



## drcree (Apr 2, 2019)

umbra,  any change in demeanor?  work is only work my friend.  you work to live, you don't live to work.
i don't have that stress any more but used to be up to my neck in it.  used to go out and have to tell people they had to clean up their pukage then come back to the office and hear it from management telling me i couldn't tell people that because of political reasons.  2 front war with 2 front stress.  now everyday is saturday.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 2, 2019)

drcree said:


> work is only work my friend.  you work to live, you don't live to work.


Having an attitude like that is the reason I didn't become an admiral!  Seriously, so many people die having missed out on living. Most career military die within 10 years of retirement, I been going for 24 years so I guess I win!


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2019)

I only spent 8 years in the Army -- It could be a good life but they kept telling me to do stuff I had no intention of doing !
So we had communication problems !-- I know U could hardly tell but I used to be a bit hard headed and had a tendency to go my own way !-- They didn't like that !-- Sometimes the military really liked me and other times they be threatening to put me in army jail ! -- Fighting in the race riots of the early 70s in Korea as a Military Policeman  --I tied up with a Colonel --He couldn't take a punch very well !-- He said do U know who I am soldier ?-- I said No !- Do U know who I am ?-- He said No -- So I thought it a good idea to split !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC

So much rain the last couple of days.  At least it is not cold.

An old friend I have known since 1973 called me up.  I may make a trip up to Rescue CA to visit him and his Wife.  I bought my first lid from his older Brother. I paid $10 for that ounce.  That was a lot of money.  lol
In 1974 I saw Pink Floyd and the Rolling Stones with him. Those were great concerts. I look forward to bringing him a jar of Blackberry Fire and going down memory lane as we smoke some Zkittlez that I grew.

Have a GREAT day everyone!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 2, 2019)

I probably was one of the luckiest Sailors that ever lived.  The last 13 years of my career I spent as an instructor of one thing or another.  I worked independently a good part of the time and often traveled from one assignment to the next as a civilian.  Remember those sailors who got killed on that hijacked plane?  We learned quick.  I saw 27 countries on 5 continents and enjoyed something about every one.


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2019)

U only wore your uniform traveling on military transport - 
Do your best to blend in but that haircut and duffle bag would give U away everytime !-- Lots didn't have a very high opinion of soldiers and there were confrontations -- I was out 5 years then thought it might be best to reenlist -- That's when I picked OR scrub tech off a list I was qualified to be trained -- I'd spent a lot of those 5 years in a 110 degree welding booth all day-- OR Tech -- It was air conditioned-- Not much shooting even in war time and I figured I could clean bout anything ?-- They had nurses too -- That was the job for me !- Ignorant Young Boy Keef didn't know so much bout much !-- I didn't know I would end up to my elbows in people's bellies and stuff !-- I had no idea what I had gotten into but - I function in a crisis -- They liked that !


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2019)

Well its another day. Yeah guy I work with did his 20 in the Navy. He is still very much that way. New Regional sales manager is chem engineer and did his 20 in Navy as Commander. Problem is I ain't no swappy, and we aren't in the Navy. I don't take having orders barked at me. He suggested we have a Team meeting. I asked what for? I'm the only one doing any of the work.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Apr 2, 2019)

hello OFC ... y'all been busy in here... it may take a minute or so to go back and read what is going on ?
@Rose, I posted 2 new pics in my thread.... the ac/dc will get a weeks flushing before I harvest her... she has been on 1/2 strength nutes...
hope all of you are well as you can be ?


----------



## drcree (Apr 2, 2019)

umbra said:


> Well its another day. Yeah guy I work with did his 20 in the Navy. He is still very much that way. New Regional sales manager is chem engineer and did his 20 in Navy as Commander. Problem is I ain't no swappy, and we aren't in the Navy. I don't take having orders barked at me. He suggested we have a Team meeting. I asked what for? I'm the only one doing any of the work.


those type of people love having you do a good job so they can take all the credit.  that blows.  i had a site where high concentrations of arsenic were found in the soil.  they sent me to do an investigation and develop a solution.  i did, wrote out a lengthy report, gave it to my supervisor and he gave an oral presentation to all the politicians.  he got an award for that and when presented, never said a word about who wrote it--while he looked and smiled at me..  moral of that is--and _st nick_ can validate this:  do the job the best you can, make the superiors look really good and they will like you--not generally enough to get you promoted though.
maybe you need to take some time off or look for a new job, _umbra_.


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2019)

That's funny, told my boss I need some time off to evaluate my role in company. September I will be 62 and eligible for SS. I may use it as unemployment and move back to East Coast and find work there. I can go off of SS or work part time.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 2, 2019)

If you think you might go back to work, I’d try and not start SS in the meantime...I believe if you start it early, you’ll be stuck at a lower rate than if you wait...I was told if I started SS and then wanted to wait, I’d have to pay everything back before I could start again...I’m talking from experience, I started mine at about 63 and I would have been better off to wait till at least 65 or so...It is what it is and fortunately I have a couple of retirement pensions from companies I worked for plus I saved as much as I could...I live a pretty mild life though so I’m not worried...

Trimmed up the girls today as their new growth was starting to look a little funky and crowded...especially down low so I took a bunchof old fan leaves off and hopefully things will get a little better...trying to decide when to switch...I’m gonna put in a scrog net but I’d like a little more spread first...I topped them a week or so ago to promote more colas and that seems to be working...


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2019)

I'd prefer to work until I'm 70, lol. Just not interested in being taken advantage of. My role in company is automation and equipment development. I have 112 new emails, all for requests for my time for something other than my job. I just submitted a plan to automate all the chemical testing.


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2019)

Umbra --Doing what U want to do ain't work !--  U a pot farmer !-- Take your Dank back to the east coast and be what U already are -- A bringer of dankness ! -- Don't have any instructions on getting from here to there but the east coast needs U !

Oh no !- He got to go -- Go go Godzilla 

What ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2019)

I got it all invested in Texas changing that mmj law -- If they don't -- It would be best for me to be somebody else somewhere else because they'll be hard hunting Ole Keef !
A pot farmer in a prohibition state shouldn't be doing what I been doing !-- U post to stay hid not .... U talking to the best known pot farmer in Texas that's not in jail !-- U want to get into weed if Texas flips ?-- I'm your obvious choice !--
Hopefully things work out-- I don't get caught-- If I do get caught I am sure dahell am not Keef !--  Maybe I get my little bat cave stoner ranch and bring some legal Dank to Texas ?-- Somebody got to do it--  might as well be me !


----------



## zigggy (Apr 2, 2019)

i got fired from my job tonight,,,,its a good thing ,,,only thing I'm pissed about is they made me drive all the way down there just to fire me they could have called me on the phone and canned my azz ,,,i saw it coming so I'm not that mad ,,,talk at yall in the morning going to snuggle with my boy


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2019)

Keep your chin up Baby Girl !-- Even when U know it's coming it's still hard !-- There's more and better waiting for U out there somewhere ! -- I got fired sometimes !-- Sometimes I deserved it and sometimes I didn't !-- U guys know me well enough to imagine the kinda trouble my mouth has gotten me into ?-
U was looking for a job when U found this one - there will be others!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2019)

zigggy can you get unemployment and coast for a bit? You have been working your butt off for them.

Nick, i didn't know you were a lifer, that is very cool. RE good for you for saving for your retirement.  I met bud when he was in the AF. He did a little over 4 years. left as a SS, i think. 
Earl, i was thinking of you this morning, i will go look at that hemp, can't wait to start mine in 3 weeks. Thank you again.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 2, 2019)

I have been a manager many times over the years and have trained other managers.  I have always believed that you never tell anyone what to do.  You always ask them to do something.  Orders are for the military. People respond better if you treat them with dignity and respect.  I would update my resume Umbra.

Zigggy I am so sorry to hear about you losing your job.  I was layed off from my last job due to downsizing.  This was a blessing as it afforded me the opportunity to start my own business.  When a door closes in life another often opens.  We are pulling for you.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 2, 2019)

I jumped on the soc. sec. bandwagon at the 1st opportunity but I got pretty sick a few years ago and that kind of sickness runs in the family.  Has a tendacy to rear its head every 10 years or so and I figured get what I could while I could and besides, it was enough to make a major difference in my lifestyle.  It also made me pay for my own attorney!


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2019)

Back in the jungle the common soldier developed a new technique for dealing with them gave dangerous orders !
It was called "fragging" - U put a fire team in danger on purpose cause U can ? - Someone gonna roll a fragmentation grenade into your hooch one night !- Or U just come back from a patrol without them !-- Maybe they got shot in an ambush ?- It's not a good thing to piss off people with guns and explosives at hand !-- Most dangerous thing in the US army is a 2nd Lt. fresh outta college and put in charge of a seasoned fire team !-- U want people to follow ?-- U got to lead not command !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 2, 2019)

zigggy said:


> i got fired from my job tonight,,,,its a good thing ,,,only thing I'm pissed about is they made me drive all the way down there just to fire me they could have called me on the phone and canned my azz ,,,i saw it coming so I'm not that mad ,,,talk at yall in the morning going to snuggle with my boy


Zigggy, I am so sorry to hear about that but you did predict it when you said they wanted you to train your replacements.  I hope they gave you a good severance package.


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2019)

It does get harder to find suitable work the older you get.


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2019)

I have not had a working CD player for several years now...I just pick one up from amazon so now I gotta go find where I store all my old cd music...I got several Gorky CDs and I need to get’m into rotation on my phone...He’s one of my favorite folky types...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2019)

umbra said:


> It does get harder to find suitable work the older you get.


I keep thinking about getting a part time job for something to do mostly but I can never seem to bring myself to it...Seems I usually find something better to do...I wouldn’t mind doing something weed related but I haven’t a clue what, as I’d like to to be legal...I don’t know of any commercial growers nearby though there may be...we don’t have any pot shops in our town though there are a couple of delivery services...guess I just keep on growing my own little stash...

That sucks Zigggy, but I know your gonna bounce back stronger than ever...


----------



## ness (Apr 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC.   Up early.  Got plans to work outside today.  Zigggy sorry you lost your job.  Thing will work out in the long run.  Enjoy your time with your son.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 3, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Another busy day here with doctor visits and such.
Yall have a great day!


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey OFC . just noticed my bud at the top ,too lovely - just finished making My first batch of  caps - cheers guys for the info ( guys , girls and gender non specific , )   Keef-  I didn't  use the skewer ended up buying a 100 cap filler - cant help my self when I set out to do something I always go all the way - Didn't realise how much those caps hold I decarbed half ounce powdered it up and only filled caps half way so I filled the rest with coconut oil - be decarbing an ounce next time - night time here I hope you OF all have a great day


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2019)

Morning OFC 
Ugh !--It's still dark -- Wake and BAKE time !-- Crockett -- I'm glad the cannacaps worked  for U --I got a cap maker that makes about 25 at a time -- I don't make too many at a time -- U can't trust Other Keef -- He a dog and take too many !-- I keep my cap making kit in a box with decarb -- I only make up a couple doses at a time usually about a days worth -- U can get more in the caps and can take fewer then chase it with oil or food - U got the basics now so U can find your own way to get decarb in your belly -- Get U some hash bags one day and try some decarbed hash -- I'm turn U into a hash eater !-- Reach up and touch the sky !-- Get some high CBD weed working too - I don't smoke high CBD cause it taste like hay -- I like to eat it though !-- Mixed with high THC makes good medicine and last a long time too !


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2019)

That's better -- I'm gonna live !--
Somebody ask me once if U don't drink why U brew ?
I don't have one big answer more like lots of little ones --
For instance it makes great transaction grease-- We gonna do some business I'm have to get U to try some my  wine or some liquor before we talk turkey ?-- and I may send some home with U - It can be part of the deal --I'm have to do some reading -- Some also brew or make a little space in the grow for some 'shrooms -- Maybe some Golden Teacher ?-- What's some more kinds that I might grow ?- U guys teach me to make the grow medium ?-- They are having some luck using it to treat PTSD - I need to know how to use it -- We got a high vet population with PTSD -- I guess I could get in trouble for practicing medicine without a license but it's not true !-- I'm simply a new age "Curendero"-- Practicing folk medicine !--


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 3, 2019)

Good morning friends.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 3, 2019)

Keef
You get settled in somewhere and we'll go over them teachers!
Easy as pie!


----------



## drcree (Apr 3, 2019)

gooday all,  zigggy sorry about the job.  worry not girl.  you are talented and another will be waiting for you--if you want it.  take some time to think about it before diving in out of necessity.

there has been some really good discussion on here.  keef you are right on point:  _It's not a good thing to piss off people with guns and explosives at hand!  _umbra, that doesn't apply to you, okay?


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2019)

I don't feel like Satan but I am to them -- Keep on Rocking in the Free World !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2019)

Good morning all.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2019)

Good morning old folks, You too Novitius...might be a dry day here at least it’s not raining right now...


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Apr 3, 2019)

Good Morning good folks of the OFC


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2019)

Earl in da house !- What up Cuz ?
Hey Rose on those hemp crosses U gonna try ?-- It may be more complicated than U think -- U know how a breeding can produce different phenos types ?-- I think the thc/cbd content is like different phenos --It's gonna be about the one plant !-- What U  want will probably be there but they may not all be desirable or the same -Just making up some numbers but only 1 in 10 might be what U want -- We got to  isolate some tested high CBD girls !


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2019)

Well Sales manager and I had a few exchanges of emails. We may not speak to each other again, but I told him the truth about why there is a problem. LOL, I feel better but I doubt he does.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 3, 2019)

Yay!  Good for you!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2019)

Umbra I got no good advice for U except --Don't be like me !
If U tell your boss -- "If U want to keep that finger --U better get it outta my face "--- U gonna get fired --but --U probably don't care by then -- I didn't -- Also if U threaten to bite your bosses face off ?-- They will escort U off the property !
These things I know !


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 3, 2019)

Morning OFC 6 am -cold and dark winter is coming - we don't get snow so not a real winter like you guys - how long do caps last , me should of ask that question before I made a 100 
have a bonza day


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2019)

Crocket -- Keep them in the fridge -- They'll be fine !- Did U find what a good dose is for U guys ?-- I like 3 doses a day - morning --mid afternoon and about an hour before bed !-- I've never had them oil and decarb together in a cap!-- It gets messy ?-- Glad they help !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 3, 2019)

Crocket
I've had caps over a year still as good as when I made them.
You be surprised how fast they go once you start taking them daily.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2019)

Exactly what I was thinking Gloman ! --They go fast !-- I'm thinking about just moving on from the caps - I'm make it more like a cough syrup-- It cramps my style when I run outta empty caps !---teaspoon doses !- How's your aunt ?-- Wish her well !--


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 4, 2019)

Keef said:


> Crocket -- Keep them in the fridge -- They'll be fine !- Did U find what a good dose is for U guys ?-- I like 3 doses a day - morning --mid afternoon and about an hour before bed !-- I've never had them oil and decarb together in a cap!-- It gets messy ?-- Glad they help !


still got 100 havnt tried yet , I had a heap of driving to do this week - not sure if you have the roadside test over there . if you get picked up here and test positive for THC you loose your licence and there's a knock on the door from the Man  
Made them mainly for the wife she gets home tomorrow night, had a stretch I hospital  ,so we  be testing all weekend


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

Morning OFC-- 
Crockett sounds Ike those may be a little weak so U might start with 4-5 ?-- With just the decarb packed in caps I can take that many with the oil on the side -- Is that road side test a mouth swab ?-- If it is the caps won't show up !- If that test is commercially available get one and test yourself so U know -- 

O-dark-thirty here !-- Having some coffee and working on this pipe -- Moving alright for a crippled old man this morning !-- A little cool this morning but it be hot this afternoon -- I think spring is over here !


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

McAllen Texas -- If border patrol drop 400 people seeking asylum off at the bus stop in the middle of the night with no warning at a town --  U do have a border crisis !-- Cause U creating it !-- Which town will they do this to next is the question round here -- 
OK !-- I'm done -- Find me some music !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 4, 2019)

Only thing they gotta do is what EVERY legal immigrant has had to do. What MY grand parents did.   Get their legal paperwork going to become a citizen.
An AMERICAN citizen. Not Mexican AMERICAN
They want to be here than be here as one of US.   Americans! With heratige from wherever.
People are people and everybody deserves a chance to do better but NOT by taking from others.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

This was people who presented legally to the border patrol and were processed-- Then released legally to await a hearing !-- McAllen was handling the flow just fine until the border patrol started saving up and dumping them enmasse in the middle of the night on small towns !
I'm not debating immigration-- I'm just saying what they are doing to these small towns is wrong !


----------



## ness (Apr 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## novitius (Apr 4, 2019)

Morning OFC. IDK what the weather out there is like, I aint going out there until after noon. Now I'll prolly take a walk in 20 minutes lol.  
 Gman and Keef, I've got a tub of GT trying to take off right now. I have done a somewhat poor job on my first try. I keep getting 1 to 4 HUGE boomers and then nothing for a week or so. The environmental factors seem to be much less forgiving then cannabis.
 Ziggy, what about AMazon? I noticed that the girl who dropped my packages off last night was just tooling around in her own SUV.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

I need to do some more yard work but it's early -- Other than that I might wash a load of clothes and run the dishwasher - Been trying to move more but some days I can some days I can't -- Left arm is working right again -- Mostly !-- I need to run some more gas thru the scooter - It's getting better --the Injectors are sticky and I don't trust it yet -- I got some stuff in the gas should fix it if I can just run it thru 
Hey Ness !-- U need a scooter too !


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

Got a Public service announcement !-- We probably gonna have some guest and I wanted to give them a shout out !-- Texas Medical Association-- Welcome to the OFC !-- So U wanna learn about MMJ ?-- I know some people knows about such things !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 4, 2019)

Novitus
What substrate are you growing your GT on?
I use coco, pearlite, vermiculite and hydrated lime.
Some tubs DO grow better than others tho. Not sure why.
Actually I think evaporation has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

I saw a Werewolf drinking a Pina Colada at Trader Vick's - and his hair was perfect !

Werewolves of London !-- Warren Zevon


----------



## drcree (Apr 4, 2019)

gooday everyone.  

umbra, i'm not the best one for advice but when you have an issue with a supervisor and those alike, emails aren't really the best way to handle it.  a face to face behind closed doors is the best way to get things resolved.  you can see their eyes plus you can smell fear.  body language is also an incredible tool.  if they are hiding something, their arms and/or their legs will be crossed and they will fidget quite a bit.  i wish you the best my friend--i've been where you are.


----------



## novitius (Apr 4, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Novitus
> What substrate are you growing your GT on?
> I use coco, pearlite, vermiculite and hydrated lime.
> Some tubs DO grow better than others tho. Not sure why.
> Actually I think evaporation has a lot to do with it.


 
 I bought the substrate off ebay. It's a mixture of poo, straw and some grass. It was called a Boom Block. Up until the 2nd round of bigguns it was in a filtered bag, in vitro style. I have been told humidity and moisture in general are a huge deal. Next round im going with Brown Rice Flour and I think it was Vermiculite. The tek I plan to go with is the PF Tek. It seems to be the simplest. What are you using? 

Also,and unrelated, I don't recommend buying Vander lights. Not that most of you would but you never know what'll happen. The light I have doesnt seem to be strong enough to push full buds out of my auto. Either that or something else is wrong. A flowering auto should perform well under a spectrum leaning to the bloom side right? My humidity is low, 30-40%. I just can't keep it up there with the exhaust running and it gets to hot without exhaust. How loud are those booster fans? I bet one of them would actually work just fine.
If you had to choose a budget LED what would you guys use? I've been looking at the King LED 1500w and the Bestva 1500w. Same price on amazon. But I wonder if it would be better to go with MArs Hydro for about double the price?


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

Nov -- I got about a dozen Mars Hydro 300 watt reflector series LEDS--  I'm be slowly switching to one of those 2-- U mentioned - 1,000 watts plus-- per square meter is where I'm going -- I think I'm about the only root sprayer around but have U ever considered water farming ?-- U get an led U can put that fan on a timer it'll help with humidity -- I use one my empty aero boxes to help with humidity when needed -- I put water in it -- it has a lid and I can e,pose more water or less to control humidity-- I was running about 50% humidity and that's a little low -- Like Umbra taught me when the air gets dry the breathing holes on the plant close up some to conserve water and so don't breath as good !-- 50 is good enough for me !-- I learned water farming by adding nutes to an aero cloner -- Same formula work fine for what I do next !


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

Nov - U get this auto grow cycle under your belt and I should be settled in some place new by then -- I hook U up with seed  to some OFC genetics -- I got some indicas that'll do U right !-- Plus I got a mess of stuff never been grown yet -- This one ?-- King Louis the 13th -- I got seed Fathered by the Black Berry Snow Lotus and by that monster blueberry Umbra bred -- B.B. King -( BPU-X BB )
I let things get outta hand and now I gotta grow out the seed to see what I got !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

Hey Rose I wasn't over there trolling -- U know I ain't like that ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 4, 2019)

Ive had some King Louis XIII! That was some good smoke. If you guys have any Larry OG floating around I'd jump through some hoops for it lol. That stuff just does the trick all around most days. I think I've had some BB King too. Just once. That was some great dank, I went back to get more and it was gone! Teh BBSL from Bhodi seeds? I never expected to want males around.
 If you check my grow journal you can get an idea of the strains I have waiting. You might like some of em.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 4, 2019)

Novitu

If you're fairly new to micology I would defiantly recomend the PF TEK.  Its the easiest of all but not the best yields.
A mix of vermiculite and pearlite with coco coir a touch of brown rice flour and hydrated lime give me the best flushes.
Ya gotta keep humidity right and temp down to set pins.
I never used a store bought substrate.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

Nov - I'll have to take a look I don't get out the OFC enough -Yep that BBSL male fell into my lap - It was the only one of 3 seed to germ ?-- I was gonna kill him but someone said "the BBSL male bring the fire "-- I lined up about a dozen little midget girls and turnt him loose !-- He did me right !

 Larry OG ?-- We got something called Nurse Larry ?--
Rose - Bred a clone only  Medicine Woman to a Larry OG male 
Then I put that BBSL male on the nurse -- Nurse Larry all nice and polite got a pleasant little mystery terp thing going on and plenty potent-- Not so her daughter by BBSL - It just steam roll U and keep coming ! -- One the girls I used that BBSL on was Snow Desiel-- Half Snow Lotus on both sides !
It'll get U there !


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2019)

novitius said:


> Ive had some King Louis XIII! That was some good smoke. If you guys have any Larry OG floating around I'd jump through some hoops for it lol. That stuff just does the trick all around most days. I think I've had some BB King too. Just once. That was some great dank, I went back to get more and it was gone! Teh BBSL from Bhodi seeds? I never expected to want males around.
> If you check my grow journal you can get an idea of the strains I have waiting. You might like some of em.


Not sure how you would have had BB King. While I have given away beans, I know everyone who has gotten them. I have never heard of it available at any dispensary, in any state.


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2019)

novitius said:


> I bought the substrate off ebay. It's a mixture of poo, straw and some grass. It was called a Boom Block. Up until the 2nd round of bigguns it was in a filtered bag, in vitro style. I have been told humidity and moisture in general are a huge deal. Next round im going with Brown Rice Flour and I think it was Vermiculite. The tek I plan to go with is the PF Tek. It seems to be the simplest. What are you using?
> 
> Also,and unrelated, I don't recommend buying Vander lights. Not that most of you would but you never know what'll happen. The light I have doesnt seem to be strong enough to push full buds out of my auto. Either that or something else is wrong. A flowering auto should perform well under a spectrum leaning to the bloom side right? My humidity is low, 30-40%. I just can't keep it up there with the exhaust running and it gets to hot without exhaust. How loud are those booster fans? I bet one of them would actually work just fine.
> If you had to choose a budget LED what would you guys use? I've been looking at the King LED 1500w and the Bestva 1500w. Same price on amazon. But I wonder if it would be better to go with MArs Hydro for about double the price?


If you want the best leds, it is $$$ ka ching. Fluence.science/


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

U know that grocery game where U get so much time to grab all the groceries U can ?-- I got a fantasy game -- I'd like 5 minutes to rummage thru Umbra's seed vault for what I could carry in one hand !-- I couldn't lose !
Don't threaten to bite your boss's face off Umbra -- It don't turn out well -- Them bigass security guards don't play !


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2019)

Well he is in a bind. Big meeting in 2 weeks. People flying in from around the country. He wants everything to go smoothly. So he gave me 9 months of work to do in 2 weeks. I told him, poor planning on his part does not constitute an emergency on my part. I can only do so much work in a day, and there are only so many days in the week. I had to order parts for many of the repairs and upgrades and the parts are on back order. I may not get what I need this week. I can not control these things, no matter how much he wants it to happen. The safety inspections take 1 to 2 hours each I have 35 spread out over 200 mile radius. The annual pm's take 3 to 4 hours each, lol. 35 spread out, lol. This will not be done by Easter.


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2019)

I won't threaten to bite anyone's face off, I just laugh and shake my head


----------



## novitius (Apr 4, 2019)

Umbra this is what I have had with the name BB King - https://www.leafly.com/indica/bb-king
 it can be found through the breeder here - http://www.mtgseeds.com/b-b-king/
  If you've bred and named your own BB King, thats awesome.


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2019)

yes, Keef named it


----------



## novitius (Apr 4, 2019)

umbra said:


> If you want the best leds, it is $$$ ka ching. Fluence.science/


 Those are not in the budget good sir


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2019)

Lol, not cheap. My BB King is better, lol. Blueberry blast from Snowhigh bred to Bodhi's BPU ( blackberry kush x purple Chitrali x ubekistani hash plant)


----------



## novitius (Apr 4, 2019)

Umbra have you ever used cheaper lights? The ones you recommend are like future upgrade type stuff for me. But I can tell by the bills and the growth that LED is probably the way to go now.
 Roll one up man! That sounds like a narcotic buzz. yumm.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

If I could afford them Spyder lights  I wouldn't hesitate - but I can do alright with some cheaper ones !-
Nov -- Umbra's B.B. King is 
BPU-X BB = (B)lackberry Kush- x- (P)urple Citral -x- (U)zbekistan hash plant -x- (B)lueberry Blast 
It is not your average Huckleberry Hound !


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

So I was late ?-- I got it mostly right !-- Sure as the sun come up tomorrow that thing gonna make blueberry babies -- It might vary some but blueberry no doubt !

Edit : -- It grow a bigass plant too !-- HUGE !


----------



## novitius (Apr 4, 2019)

Keef you 


Keef said:


> Nov -- I got about a dozen Mars Hydro 300 watt reflector series LEDS--  I'm be slowly switching to one of those 2-- U mentioned - 1,000 watts plus-- per square meter is where I'm going -- I think I'm about the only root sprayer around but have U ever considered water farming ?-- U get an led U can put that fan on a timer it'll help with humidity -- I use one my empty aero boxes to help with humidity when needed -- I put water in it -- it has a lid and I can e,pose more water or less to control humidity-- I was running about 50% humidity and that's a little low -- Like Umbra taught me when the air gets dry the breathing holes on the plant close up some to conserve water and so don't breath as good !-- 50 is good enough for me !-- I learned water farming by adding nutes to an aero cloner -- Same formula work fine for what I do next !


You're pretty confidant they'll do alright?I searched the forums and found a few people using budget led's well.  I'm planning the savings budget for my flower tent. I'm going to have to start with 1 1500w in a 4x4 and then add another later on. I was thinking on strips inside the canopy too, eventually.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello OFC

Years ago I knew some growers who used to cross breed to come up with some dank strains.  One of them was called C weed.  The next strain they came up with was J weed.  The best was a strain they called J #1.
They never let anyone have a clone or a seed.  A few years later I go into a dispensary and I see J 1  offered.  It could be a coincidence or it could be someone got a hold of some seeds.   lol

I am using a KING LED 2000w in my 5x5 grow tent right now.  I am loving it.   It seems Amazon may be discontinuing KING LEDs.   I only see one light there now.  I am still looking for an LED to replace my 600w ballast light in my smaller grow area.   There are so many LED brands out there these days.  So many from China that are very inexpensive lately. 

Have an awesome day you wonderful people!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Ooh I take that back.  They gave some seeds to a few select friends.  "not me".


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

I be the 1st one to say I don't know **** about breeding weed - but all this fine stuff was passing thru my hands so I started stacking Dank-- I adhere to the happy accidents school of breeding -- I lined all them girls up and hit them with a shot gun blast of pollen figuratively -- Grow out the seed and see what dahell I Did ?-- As a cloner I'm all about the one plant but U gotta find it -- I can't  go to the dispensary and pick up some clones to try- I gotta grow it out from seed !-- I would prefer having at least  3 girls from a breeding --I wanna see if they all alike or are the different - I want the most desirable one !-- Most are similar but some throw some strange terps !


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2019)

novitius said:


> Umbra have you ever used cheaper lights? The ones you recommend are like future upgrade type stuff for me. But I can tell by the bills and the growth that LED is probably the way to go now.
> Roll one up man! That sounds like a narcotic buzz. yumm.


No I haven't used other leds. I bought a spydr recommended by someone and replaced 2 1k HPS in a 4x8 tent. I still run 6 1k DE HPS in the flower room.


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Hello OFC
> 
> Years ago I knew some growers who used to cross breed to come up with some dank strains.  One of them was called C weed.  The next strain they came up with was J weed.  The best was a strain they called J #1.
> They never let anyone have a clone or a seed.  A few years later I go into a dispensary and I see J 1  offered.  It could be a coincidence or it could be someone got a hold of some seeds.   lol
> ...


J1 that I got from NCH was Jack Herer 1st generation clone. It was distinctive enough, it was recognizable by a few dispensaries.


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2019)

Novitius, first bud grown with led


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

Umbra I hate U !-- Post pics of that purple weed -U know I got a weakness for some color - U gotta love  it !


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

How about a trimming school ?-- People paying me to trim my weed for me ?-- I could live with that !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 4, 2019)

yes the J weed was bred with jack herer


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 4, 2019)

they bred a lot of strains with Black Domina as well


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2019)

I read that the J1 was Jack Herer x skunk#1


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

Black Domina -- The definitive Domina pheno ?--
I hate all da Dam free states !-- Come on Texas do something !-- U got no weed infrastructure or **** !
U making us look bad !

It's OK -- Texas all got to start from scratch it's an even playing field --
( Unless U been in the trenches with me learning the trade under threat of jail if caught )- My only regret is that I'm not up and running right now !


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2019)

I still have a small jar of J1 curing for the last couple of years.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 4, 2019)

I think it is a coincidence.  They J#1 they grew back in the day was way better than the stuff I have seen in dispensaries.  The J#1 I smoked was stinky and sticky as were many strains back then.  I was told one of those guys passed away a few years back.  Jack Herer is a great strain and he was a great grower.  I just never cared for the flavor of Jack Herer.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

Do not go out there !-- It's about 85 with maybe 80 % humidity -- I know cause I just swam out to the mailbox !
Liquid air !


----------



## novitius (Apr 4, 2019)

umbra said:


> Novitius, first bud grown with led
> View attachment 252314


is that under the spydr? that looks mighty nice!


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2019)

Yes under the spydr


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2019)

So I was told by co worker that he has a problem with my using my hands when I speak. He said I was too visual. I do use my hands when I speak, so been trying not to use my hands. That is really a hard habit to break, lol.


----------



## Gone (Apr 4, 2019)

Sometimes Life Gives us Lemons
We just grow weed




​


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2019)

I might need someone to vouch for me -- Come tell these people I really am the deep state and I'm watching them


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Umbra: OMG what a petty thing to criticize you for.  jeesh   eff him  lol


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 4, 2019)

We can all vouch for you Keef  The deep state is real and you are it.  lol


----------



## thegloman (Apr 5, 2019)

Got Dang good genetics from 'ol Keef!
As IF he needs vouching for, I Will!
He's Got the genetics to kick off Texas when they are ready!


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

Morning OFC-- It's dark -- I'm high having my coffee  !-- All is well in the world -- Heavy fog -and warm today


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

That's better !-- U guys know I'm use U and the OFC to get into this Texas MMJ thing when it happens ?-- How do U sell yourself and stand out from all the other start ups ?-- U buy credibility in the industry by bringing in a partner like me !--Many will bring in talent from the free states but only one can bring the heritage of the OFC to them -- The home boy already here !--  I said I was gonna use U but if I can get in I'll hold the door open for U !-


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Yes Keef I need a scooter.  One with a nice rack to lug packages from the post office.  I hate asking TJ to go to the post office for me.  So, a scooter would be nice.  He is a update on the grow.  Three weeks Monday.  Woops.  I'll post it next.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2019)

Can't fine my uploaded new pictures.  And, I can't fine my list of beans.    I'll have to snap more in a little bit.  Then I'll post.


----------



## Snake (Apr 5, 2019)

Toolman said:


> Morning Folks
> I did a lil too much tincture and woke up still high the last 2 days
> I hope everyone is in Good Health & Good Spirts
> God bless everyone. (what eva one you worship)


I didn't know there was such a critter as a little too much. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

Not long ago I decarbed some hash and packed it into some empty 00 gel caps - Couple them puppies chased with some coconut oil - Too high ?- I know the way !-- Passed myself in the hall on the way to the bathroom -- When that happens - U too high!


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

Hey Snake do U make sugar shine or use grain like the Gloman ?-- U temper it down to bout 100-105 proof ?-- U do any fast aging whiskey ?-- Put the shine in a wide mouth container with some alligator char white oak then move it from a hot place to a cold place once a week or so -- Bring that alcohol in and out that wood just like barrel aging !
I'm need me a little still again.


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2019)

Three weeks Monday.












Hello OFC.  To the new folks,  I got most of my beans from Keef who bread for beans of Umbra and Rosebud and who know.  Hoping for some beasts. 
I got Blueberry and GDP x GDP x BPU which are for 2016 from Keef stables.  WI x BBSL, PH x BBSL and Nurse Larry from Keef.  Then I got 1 OG Kush (F), Northern Light, White Widow from a bean store.  Then Pre 98 Bubba x Deep Chunk Monkey Balls, and Deep Chunk x Pre 98 x Deep Chunk Monkey Balls.  Lost my notes, forgot who blessed me with those beans.  Happy growing,  fellow farmers


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2019)

Those are BBP's work


----------



## drcree (Apr 5, 2019)

gooday all.  snow on the ground this morning and cold outside.  humph!


----------



## drcree (Apr 5, 2019)

ness said:


> Three weeks Monday.
> View attachment 252318
> 
> View attachment 252319
> ...


very nice herd ness! they look great!


----------



## novitius (Apr 5, 2019)

Hey OFC! I saw some pretty plants up there Ness!! That's all from the community too.... you guys are awesome. 

 I went to court today in a podunk town off the Interstate for speeding in a construction zone. 24 mph over the posted limit. I got me 2 points. The ticket was half what I expected.  The reason I'm mentioning this is because of the judge. This judge gave a 75 minute dialogue on the process of the courtroom. He cited examples and gave personal anecdotes. He was sympathetic and compassionate to people's situations. Mind you it's just traffic court and misdemeanors but he seriously changed my view of what is capable of the bench.


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

I could be "Q" they don't know !-

Hey Ness looking good

Nov-- I believe in cruise control -- I can not be trusted to do the speed limit without it


----------



## novitius (Apr 5, 2019)

Keef said:


> Nov-- I believe in cruise control -- I can not be trusted to do the speed limit without it



If you don't shut it off when the speed limit changes it's useless lol


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

I rode a tank at the generals rank -- When the blitzkrieg raged and the bodies stank-- 
Can U guess my name ?
I been bad !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 5, 2019)

Good morning pot heads, smoke’m up !!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 5, 2019)

Well, Some folks call me Lucifer
'Cause I'm in need of some restraint
Wooo wooo, Wooo wooo...


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

What up RE ?-- Some days I  B-real and  get something accomplished -- or find some way to justify my existence--
This ain't one them days


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

Yep --been totally worthless today -- I got up -- Got lit up - Put some music on -- Went to this one place online and pretended to be the deep state for awhile -- Had some fun -- Lit the pipe back up -- Then went to this other place and passed out "top secret" information while pretending to be "Q" -- 
It pleased me !


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

Growing up -- Poppa said -- If U can't dazzle them with brilliance ?-- Then baffle them with bull **** !-- I been doing some baffling today !


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

So I'm a little high ?-- That's like the pot calling the kettle black in my book !
I only got one more comment --
Bob Seger -- Nut Bush City Limits


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2019)

Thank you drcree, nov, Keef.  I love growing the babies out.  Just planning on keeping 12.  Will see what happens.  Growing that Sativa.  I'm wishing on a good yield.  I hate the idea of no having any herb.  Hopefully I'll get lucky.  Now, it's the waiting game and keeping the babies happy.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2019)

Keef watch out for your walls today.   Did my outdoor stuff and getting closer to planting.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm going to put babies into flowering after they are 12 inches tall for the inside grow.  And, then the outdoor ones are on there own.


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

Ness it would be best to sex them all at the same time -- I let them get about 6-8 inches tall then pinch the grow point out the top -- let them recover a few days then go to 12 /12- Get rid the boys ( and any weak females that can't handle some stress)--Then pick out the ones U want to keep inside flip them back to 18/6 until they about 18 inches tall -Then back to 12/12 for the finish -and put the rest outside -- The Gloman grew some of those BBSL crosses in composted forest products outside and they did well but I think they do better inside so U can control stuff better -
The PH-X-BBSL - If there is a nice temp change in the fall she'll show U some color -- The leaves will get real dark and there'll be some pinkish purple beautiful Dank bud ! -- All those BBSL crosses gonna taste similar to that SR91 - x- ( MZR-X-BBSL)- U grew - It comes from that Snow Lotus grandma - She dominates -- So does Umbra's BB KING-- So I gotta find out what they do in a head to head - - I got Nurse Larry- x- BBSL then bred it to B.B. -- They can't both be dominate -- I'm hoping they throw some sparks off in different directions and get some different new terps !


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

My only regret in life is I never got to fight on the Jerry Springer show !-- Uncle Grandpa coulda been a contender !-- I'm too old to fight anymore !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 5, 2019)

Keef said:


> My only regret in life is I never got to fight on the Jerry Springer show !-- Uncle Grandpa coulda been a contender !-- I'm too old to fight anymore !


Like the old song says bro......
I ain't as good as I once was
But I'm as good once
As I Ever was!


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

Gloman --Best wishes to your Aunt
I can't fight like I used to --Long time ago I took a mighty whooping at a Tae Kwon Do tournament in Korea -- In front of several hundred people -- A soldier from Puerto Rico-- Everytime I opened my eyes he was hitting me in the face with a foot or a fist -- It was like fighting a fan !-- He beat on me for 3  2 minute rounds in a row -  He just used me like a punching bag --He was quick -- I don't remember if that was when I got my nose broke 1st time or was it another time ?
I'm old now -- If I'm hit U it'll probably be with a car or something !

Was that Cane ?


----------



## mrcane (Apr 5, 2019)

Good afternoon O.F.C really windy over here. ..Keef,  On the Jerry Springer show, I will watch that one for sure!!!
Took my last girl "papaya "this morning..
Let her go 72 days and she really stinks..
Been getting my outboard motor out of storage..is a 30 horsepower jet put it away 15 years ago when I sold the inflatable that we use to run it on. Started up fine but needs a little carburetor work, looking at for a 16ft flat bottom boat for it now. 
Y'all have a great day and stay high please. ..


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2019)

My gosh a girl misses a day or two and look at all the posts.  Hi All, carry on.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks keef
Hehe ya know when she feeling better cuz her awnryness comes out in full color.
 I took the Valentin x V a couple days ago. She smells candy sweet.
There's 2 sickly trichome factories that need to go too. They never fully switched back from being sexed and then got stuck. But boy are they full of trichs!
BB King on the other hand is going strong and plumping up.
Probably has a couple weeks to go but Ill let amber trichs tell me When.
Laundry time. ugh!
Y'all have a green one!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 5, 2019)

Hey mrcane, I got a twenty foot wooden sailboat I’ll sell ya cheap... got a six hp motor and I built her my own self...


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

Welcome back Rose !-- We miss U when U out !

Kayak with solar panels and battery pack for the leaf blowers on the back !-- Not legal ?-- Everytime I want somethings it's Dam illegal --That's just not right !- I got a kayak -- It would only be illegal if U get caught ?-- Sometimes a fellow just got to do what he gonna do ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 5, 2019)

Hope y’all are doing well, my wife’s is taking me on a tour of the local breweries for my birthday...good so far...but the family in crisis mode (wife’s side)... don’t know what will happen...all I know is the stress is breaking my neck...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2019)

Sorry about the stress of family RE, it is hard sometimes, this life. I wish your wife peace about it all.
Thanks Keef.  So that snow brought snow mold and it is real hard to get off of chair fabric and glass tables and everything. I am trying to clean up the patio from the winter nightmare and it is taking some time. I have never had to put the pillows in the washer but i do this year. yuck. I am wearing a mask so i don't inhale the spores. sheesh.  Got about 20 roses pruned so all in all we good. Bud of course is a work horse.  Hopefully i can finish by the weekend 
so we can enjoy this spring that is tardy.   It feels wonderful to be out of the house even if it is moldy out there.  Hot sun will fix it all in a month or so.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2019)

gloman, what did you take Valentine and what?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 5, 2019)

I can sure go for some hot sun!!!where is it?


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

Like Abe Lincoln-- I can not tell a lie !-- I am not part of the deep state !- but ya know what ?-- They ever where ! --They know who U are !--One might be one watching U right now ?-
Just saying ?
Here hit this !


----------



## novitius (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm not really sure what you all are talking about. I just seen Keef saying they're watching us. They are. They've had a file on every single citizen since they started the social security number. Now we all got these personal GPS devices with cameras and microphones attached to us at all times. Not to mention Alexa and Sir .... Cameras in stores and intersections. Facial recognition!!! We live in the deep state. We're no more free than the plants we force to flower or a lady big were release into the garden.... We're taken care of but still prisoners being used for a propose! Hell look at the prison industry! 
 Ok.... Keef triggered me lol. Sorry guys!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Good evening

Those babies look great Ness.

No Zigggy lately.  

FYI:  I am believing digital timers are evil.  I went down to my shop and the timer on my grow light shut off.  grrr  I am replacing this with a mechanical timer.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MVEMD76/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AARY1ZSUT9VPR&psc=1


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

Well thank U Nov !-- It did some triggering over at conspiracy central  where I used it too !-- Privacy ?-- Security ?-- Just some words that don't mean **** !-- If big brother was watching  I think they woulda come for me long ago !--
Then again I learnt my magic from a powerful witch back up in the swamp ! -- XXX--- XXX  don't make me whoop out the Voodoo !-- The storm gods like me !

No bull **** -- U know I read the tarot and cast the rune stones ? --
 We don't talk about the Chicken bones !-- They for when U get really pissedoff !


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

Burnin1 -- Timers is da devil !-- When they get possessed U gotta put them down !


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2019)

Yes some of U have 



 seen it before -- An Old Poem that I like !


----------



## umbra (Apr 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Apr 6, 2019)

Good Morning OFC
 Morning Umbra!


----------



## ness (Apr 6, 2019)

Morning OFC.  It's going to be a beautiful day.  Keef, thank you for the info.  I wrote it down.  I just better not lose it.  I'm always misplacing note.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 6, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Rose
I took down 1 Pennywise X Valentine.
I have 2 jock horror X black jack that never made the full switch back after sexing and got stuck making loose leafy tiny buds with LOADS of trichs all over the small leaves.  Basically just trichs factories.  Ill freeze them fresh and extract for RSO.
Got a BB K ing tho that's flexing its muscles!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 6, 2019)

Temp here is great but its still Way too wet to work in the yard.
It'll all happen at once like always.  Balls to the wall or nothing at all.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 6, 2019)

Next up will be:
1 Oregon lemons
2 Apricot Head
2 Sr-91 X Mazar 
1 Cheech wizard X G.D.H.
They're ready to go but I gotta let the BB King Finnish then clean everything.
Smart pots need washing too.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 6, 2019)

I was going thru my stash and burping jars when it dawned on me, I have more weed stocked up than Ill use in a Year!
One grow finishing up and another right behind it.
After the next set I guess I gotta take a break and then I can have all the service ppl over.   Furnace, A/C, exterminaters, etc.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC..  Gale force winds here in PNW...Just love living close to the ocean..
Hope that you are having a great day ..
Smoking on some Papaya and sipping on some Chai tea. .
I hear you Gloman, the jars keep piling up!!


----------



## ness (Apr 6, 2019)

Good morning cane, OFC.  rain be coming.  golman that is a nice line up.  Happy growing.


----------



## Snake (Apr 6, 2019)

Keef said:


> Hey Snake do U make sugar shine or use grain like the Gloman ?-- U temper it down to bout 100-105 proof ?-- U do any fast aging whiskey ?-- Put the shine in a wide mouth container with some alligator char white oak then move it from a hot place to a cold place once a week or so -- Bring that alcohol in and out that wood just like barrel aging !
> I'm need me a little still again.


I use corn mostly, But like the growing I have made Brandy ( Apple, Peach, Choke Cherry and Lemon. ) I use a 13 gal reflux still with electric burner. I have aged some into whiskey, But I like the barrel method better. Fast aging for me has been a little flat. I like to use apple wood charred, It gives a sweeter taste. I don't do it for profit so I have a lot of time to play with it. Mostly I distill it 3x for higher proof.  That will give me 195% and I can flavor with different syrups. and not lose quality. Great presents for friends.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2019)

Good morning all, It is raining here and i am so glad. this body is complaining about pruning roses. So i take a break from that. Maybe be nice in the afternoon. I love being out there and i don't hurt as bad as i did at 40 so thank you cannabis.  There is this nasty mold over everything. I have never seen it before.. IT won't wash off you have to scrape it. YUCK. 
You guys, i have a secret. My grow has nice nugs at 6 weeks but there are no leaves on a few plants. I don't know if i burnt them, which i didn't think you could do w/organics.  Too close to led's but it is bright yellow in there. No i am not taking a pic, i want no evidence. But they are healthy and growing new leaves to help.  The worst looking grow, no, next to the worst.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2019)

What sativa should bud grow outside this summer for me?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 6, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, It is raining here and i am so glad. this body is complaining about pruning roses. So i take a break from that. Maybe be nice in the afternoon. I love being out there and i don't hurt as bad as i did at 40 so thank you cannabis.  There is this nasty mold over everything. I have never seen it before.. IT won't wash off you have to scrape it. YUCK.
> You guys, i have a secret. My grow has nice nugs at 6 weeks but there are no leaves on a few plants. I don't know if i burnt them, which i didn't think you could do w/organics.  Too close to led's but it is bright yellow in there. No i am not taking a pic, i want no evidence. But they are healthy and growing new leaves to help.  The worst looking grow, no, next to the worst.


Nice nugs though right? My newest grow has some weird looking leaves also. Could be from overcrowding...next grow only 4 plants in my box...Someday I’d like to grow in a room where I could just walk in a sit with the plants instead of this little cabinet B$ that I got going...
Any day now spring is gonna jump all over us...Can’t wait, I got so much to do out there but I just don’t get motivated by cool grey days...they’re saying 72* tomorrow but I’ve heard’m say that before...
Hope y’all have a great day where ever you are!!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

Morning OFC -- It is still morning somewhere right ?-- Storms building -- Kinda crippled in the face but I been worse !
Rose I don't know so much about sativas -- I'm paying attention though because one day maybe I put something outside down here and I want to know where to start -- 
Bruce Banner #3 ?-- With some Gorilla Glue in it ?-- 
Ness and Gloman working some of these indicas for me -- Help me thin down the selection  and find the best I can !
Gloman I see U got that SR91- x- ( MZR-X-BBSL) -- SR91 was fine on her own -- Sangarara Reserve-x- 91Dragons -- Mazar-i-Sharif was fine on it's own - A giant indica used to make Lebonese blond hash for centuries  and the BBSL upgrades everything it touched -- So we upgraded -Mazar-i-Sharif with the BBSL and bred it to SR91 -- All indica from every direction -- I have High Hopes for that one !-- but the BBSL didn't throw any scrubs !--


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2019)

I hear ya RE, the 60s to 90s have happened before huh.  My tri-color beech is starting to unfurl her pretty leaves. they are pink and white.  it is 40 something here. I know lets smoke pot.  I wish you could turn your bathroom into a grow. I love sitting in there with them. I even took a bath with them last night, a bath bomb from Ston loc that relaxes you into oblivion.  Have a good day and i hope the family stress has lessened.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 6, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  Beautiful day here in the mountain state,  Sunny and 65, buds on the trees and Easter flowers popping up all over.  My garden didn't miss a beat with the re-potting but my clones are not looking so hot.  My initial opinion of honey as a cloning agent is this,  some things are better left to clonex.


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

Hey Nick -- How long till U can set back up at home ?-- This ain't no way to grow Cuz !-- As for rooting-- I just take a cutting stick it into an empty hole in an aero cloner and forget about it --Got nute water in the box --  I always take more cuts than I needed too -- I pull them out the box and look at how they developing -- I see white bumps growing on those cuttings stems -- We bout to pop some roots any day !- How well is the roots established -- Take it out and look !--


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2019)

Are you using raw honey? If it is pasteurized it may not work. Raw honey for the win. Turn up the heat under them?  Sending root mojo to you Nick.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

The hills are orange with California poppies around here.  I love this time of year. The orange hills will be streaked with purple once the lupines start blooming.  I love driving these backroads and taking in the green hills and the flowers.  Spring and Fall  are my favorite seasons.

Sour Diesel is my favorite Sativa Rose.  I don't grow it anymore though.  It takes forever to finish flowering and it stinks really bad.  But, no couch lock.  Great to smoke in the day time when you have stuff to do. I feel very active smoking SD, but do not want to sleep when I am high on it. lol

I have a buddy I have known about 30 years who had weed growing in his master bathroom.  lol  Even under the sink.  He at one time was growing hundreds of clones.  He set a light up under the sink, and in the bathroom closet.  I think he had clones in just about every space he could find in his house and under his house.  He took the clothes out of his master bedroom closets and even put clones in there. lol
One of his past girlfriends he moved in made him get rid of the clones in the house and he no longer grows clones.

Have a great day you awesome people!


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

RE -- For the bat cave grow -- I probably end up in a 3 bedroom non descript house something plain that doesn't draw any attention  -- 1 bedroom to sleep in -- 1 bedroom for Veg and one for bloom -I still gotta perfect the various extraction processes and get proficient at making product -- From Gummies to hash oil e-cig cartridges - Then when prohibition ends I can go right into a modest commercial grow !

Edit : 
Burnin1 --Maybe he shoulda got rid of the girl friend instead ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

The cards say it will be maybe 50 miles  south or southeast of the out skirts of Austin -- I think Austin need my weed ?-- Just seems right !-- but I'm flexible - I'm not real excited about going to help the nephew get set up and growing -- He works too much and I don't think he got the time for a grow !-- Rather just set my **** back up somewhere I be for awhile -- I know !-- I'm impatient!-- Probably a good thing I am shutdown with what I been doing and prohibition balancing on a razor !--There is most definitely a time to be still and wait -- I'm just not very good at that !-- I got an idea !-- Why don't we do it right now?


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

I been lost in some CSN and sometime Y today-- Neil Young scare me when he gets lost in-- All along the Watchtower--  
the guitar solo ?-- What is going on in that mind ?-- I want that to happen to me !
High ?-- Who me ?-- **** don't 'fect me none !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

(AK48 -x- BBSL )--x- BPU-X-BB - 2 dominate  terp profiles -- There can be only one ! -- The Blue Berry run deep in BB and breaking that hash like Snow Lotus profile gonna be hard in that AK cross -- Something got to give !-- I'm looking for sparks that ain't like either !--I have a dream of a set of full sisters that are way way different from each other -  Not worried about potency-- Ain't like the genetics came from the five and dime store ?

U know that thing about having to stand still sometimes and let's the waves wash over U-- before U rise up again ?-- I said I wasn't good at it ?---Since we decided to sell this place the property values have risen 18 % -- Soon -- Soon !


----------



## umbra (Apr 6, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> What sativa should bud grow outside this summer for me?


https://www.sanniesshop.com/colombian-gold-x-jamaican-lambsbread-en.html
LOL


----------



## umbra (Apr 6, 2019)

https://www.oregoneliteseeds.com/product-category/snow-high-seeds/


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

I better wrote dat down !-- Take forever to finish !-- Probably so fine it's worth it ?-- Drag me some 6 footers of something like that outback early in the spring -- So big they barely fit out the door --put them in some jacked up compost ?-- I knows some people keep me on the straight and narrow -- If they only let me have like 6 plants they gonna be big ones ! -- U ain't finding the rest !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

Umbra this morning ?-- I didn't hate U !-- Oregonliteseeds ?
I changed my mind !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

Where my Dam pencil ?-- That one want to come to Texas - U can see it !-- It's obvious !-- I could spend me some money up in here !


----------



## ness (Apr 6, 2019)

Evening OFC.  Keef, I would think about setting up your grow.  There might be a problem when you go to take it back to your new house.  Family can be funny.  Well, mine is.  Can't say about yours.  You'll fine a place for the good.  Thing just happen that way.


----------



## drcree (Apr 6, 2019)

umbra said:


> https://www.sanniesshop.com/colombian-gold-x-jamaican-lambsbread-en.html
> LOL


umbra, that one's a beauty!  you growing some of them?


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

$350 for a pack of 10 seed ?- I saw maybe half dozen varieties I'd like to have ?-- U know it's kinda expensive to grow fine weed ?-- If I had it I wouldn't have a problem with that price-- U get what U pay for ! - 15 weeks to finish ?--Only outside down here !-- Almost twice as long as some indicas ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm hate myself for this --
 Umbra can U link me to the finest of the fine indicas ?-- The expensive ones ?--I needs to know !-- This gonna hurt !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2019)

Well that was fun Umbra, thanks.  I did a Columbia gold grow....never finished. I am watching my Lambsbread to see how long she takes, she doesn't really grow like a sativa at all. She is  more like a hybrid. hmmm I have lots of clones of her that I was going to seed...hmmmm

Our daughters fave sativa is Tangie.  Thanks for those yummy pictures.  
What is "green Bodhi"?


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

I had thier Tranquil Elephantizer-- I know what kinda work they do !-- Tell us more bout Green Bohdi !-- Wouldn't be surprised to find out it got some Snow Lotus in it !-- What's that other one they use Umbra ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

Somebody need to invent a pollen net for outside plants -- If I pay $350 for a pack of seed -- I'm not letting some low life hemp pollen get all up in that girl without a fight !-Somebody got to do something about that !-- - I ain't liking the idea of this hemp **** growing round my grow !

Unless the po-po standing there and hemp is all I grow !- See !-- Look like hemp to me --don't it ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

Rose -- No details --but U woulda been proud ! - 
Where my pipe ?


----------



## thegloman (Apr 6, 2019)

Keef
This BB King I got going hasn't got one hint of berry.
It's Gassy pine right now but I'm sure that will change as it matures then cures. Right now the buds are so frosty they are starting to look like they been flocked.
Yes that is the correct word. Flocked not.........never mind.  lol


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

Flocking blueberry !--That's the Umbra Frost -- I know it well !-The terps on BB come on strong at the end -- Maybe you'll get that blueberry muffin ?-She ages wonderfully !
Keep smelling it and see how it develops -- One day it'll change to faint Berry then it develops into blueberry fast
She can be a beast to manage inside if she gets out of hand !
That's the child of "Trips" a f-1 BB male that came out the ground making 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 -A Trifoliate--- Mom was a big boned f-1 BB girl who could support some weight --seems to lean to the indica in looks  though she a hybrid with strong blueberry - like fresh blueberries !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

'89 - Christmas tree plant - I think I got that pine covered-- That lip numbing pine is the one I'm after -- Got maybe 8-10 seed !-- We'll have a pine -- but that BB King don't really have a choice but to be blueberry !-- I used B.B. on GDP-X BPU --
Stacked blueberries !-


----------



## umbra (Apr 6, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Well that was fun Umbra, thanks.  I did a Columbia gold grow....never finished. I am watching my Lambsbread to see how long she takes, she doesn't really grow like a sativa at all. She is  more like a hybrid. hmmm I have lots of clones of her that I was going to seed...hmmmm
> 
> Our daughters fave sativa is Tangie.  Thanks for those yummy pictures.
> What is "green Bodhi"?


green Bodhi is another breeder, not Bodhi. I gave away the landrace sativa from Aruba I had from Bodhi, that would have been a good one.


----------



## umbra (Apr 6, 2019)

ever thought about Big Sur Holy Bud?


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

Be careful in the storms -- These are  wild storms they not coming for anyone but they still dangerous !
It's just Papa Legba working the crossroads !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2019)

Dogs of War  --- Pink Floyd -- 

Going to bed !-


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 7, 2019)

Early to bed, early to rise, I got 3 whole hours of sleep last night. Woohoo!  I want a reboot


----------



## thegloman (Apr 7, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Rain here but nice temps.
It'll be time to plant veggies soon!


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Lightening almost got me !- O-Dark -30 -- HEAVY storm - shake da house -- U can't sleep thru dat !
Where my pipe !- Big BOOM-- Ain't no place to run Other Keef !- We got to ride dis out !-- **** trying get me !


----------



## mrcane (Apr 7, 2019)

Morning OFC. ..Showers in the area...damp and Cold here!!
Hold on Keef it will pass. 
Right there with you StNick been up since 3 myself.  Puffin on some Papaya and sipping on some Chai tea. ...


----------



## novitius (Apr 7, 2019)

Morning OFC... Sunny and clear here. Suppose to reach near 70* today!!!! By dinner there will be a foot of snow. Mark my words!!!! Just kidding, I think the weather is finally breaking though it's a little early for my area. Thinking about taking the Holy Grail Kush and Peyote Critical clones on a clandestine operation.  I haven't really done any scouting either. I'd say I still have another month before there is no frost.


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

House shakers and window rattlers  -Dam ya'll !- Gonna take more than a toke or 2 to calm this adrenaline ! - Hope it is moving on ?-- Got a lap full of woke dogs too !
Am I stepping into the Twilight Zone ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 7, 2019)

It'll be ok Keef. Just stay indoors


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Stopped for a minute !- Another heavy line moving in maybe a hour !
Hard headed old people !-- I gave U a nighttime med combination that will help U sleep fine -- Melatonin -- Valerian Root and an edible dose of weed !--About an hour before bed time - You'll sleep well !-- Unless the Lightening strikes close by and shakes dahell out the house !- I know Nick !- but when U can!-- As U age your body make less of Melatonin which is your body's sleep chemical -


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Bring on the storms !- I'm fortified now !-- and High enough !--
 Short rant !- Can't help it !-
Hienz - Kranch ?
Bottled mix of ketchup and ranch dressing ?-
 What is wrong with U people ?-- A simple little rule for life --O.K. ?-- If it ain't broke ?-- Don't fix it !
I'm better now !


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

I said I was fortified ?-- Means I got that black football helmet out -- Cause if **** starts flying around ?-- Something gonna hit me in da face -- I know it !- It's just the way it is !-- It's always the face !


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

It's back !-- I shoulda done some stretching so I can stick and move --stick and move !-- No I'm too old for dat **** - I got my football helmet and a full pipe -- bring it on !-- I ain't scared !- **** dat was close !- Wind howling and it's dark again !-- Woo !-- Where my lighter !- Power be off in a minute !--Some got a little security Blankie ?-- I got a football helmet !-- Don't feel strange to me !


----------



## drcree (Apr 7, 2019)

gooday everyone.  it is a BEAUTIFUL day in the neighborhood.  sun is shining, 60 degrees, birds are singing, daggone bears are out and about.
hey rose, my vote is for that beauty that umbra put up--that colo/jami/lambsbread.  she is a beauty indeed!  would love to have some of that, but too $$ for my blood.


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

I just don't know about these 16 week finishing sativas ?
It would take me  an 8 part rotation to produce a crop of sativas every 2 weeks -- Twice as much room as it would take  to do that to a fast finishing indica !- Dam they'd would stretch !-- I am just not prepared to do that yet !


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Nickleback - " Rockstar "
Foster the People -- "Pumped up Kicks "
Dorothy- "Missle "


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

U know the scene in that Braveheart movie where they ask Mel Gibson where he was going and he said - Going to pick a fight ?-- 
I be back later !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 7, 2019)

Good morning old farts...supposed to be in the 70’s today...we goin out and about, see yah later...


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Jonny was a school boy when he heard his first Beatles song -- Love me do - I think was and from then it didn't take him long !
High OFC !


----------



## ness (Apr 7, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.   Humidity is high.  Tring to control the heat in the grow room.  It hit 81.  Had to turn the ac on.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC
Partly cloudy and warm today.  I must get back out side.  I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2019)

Good morning, internet is iffy today. Umbra, what is Big Sur Holy Bud? the google hasn't heard of it. lol 
It is a rainy day and that is good so i don't have to go prune roses.  I hope ya'll are well and well stoned.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2019)

Has anyone heard of bighead genetics? They have tangie at Attitude. NEver heard of them.


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Sun came out -- Got the hot tub drained - Gotta clean it and fill it back up !--I might be doing cannonballs off the roof by night time ?--  Dam sand get in everything !- This beach is nice but it would be better they do something bout all this sand !- I'm ready to move !-- The Dam grass need to be cut again too !- Not it !-- Not today !-- Where my pipe ?-- Demon woman need to let me know when I can get dahell out ! 
Hey Rose !-- She on the hunt ya'll !- I can't wait to introduce Texas to her Nurse Larry - They gonna like it !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2019)

tangie is sold out almost everywhere. shoot.  Good for you keef. That can be a big job draining the hot tub.  I am glad your housing has gone up the 18 %. That is great.


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Big_Sur_Holy_Bud/Bodhi_Seeds/


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Has anyone heard of bighead genetics? They have tangie at Attitude. NEver heard of them.


So does Reserva Privada, and they are DNA


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

I shoulda just waited !- Yep !- I looked it up !-- -- Another Bohdi monster !


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

I ain't gonna preach about getting your spring seed at Christmas !-- By spring everything U want is sold out !
I'll be back to Bohdi -- Tranquil Elephantizer want to come back to Texas ! -- I needs to know how it compares to some other stuff I got might be able to hold it's own -- Snow Lotus been good to Ole Keef !


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey Rose don't take that mean !-- It's just what happens everytime I start looking for something -- It's sold out !-- Make me mad !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Rose we Owe about $140,000 on the house and market value should be little over $ 225,000 ?-- I don't think it's worth that much but 1,500 good paid refinery workers looking for a place to live and there was already a housing shortage --So don't matter what I think !--  The island is the prime location !-- 3 bedroom 1 1/2 baths - garage - island in the kitchen - central air and heat - U can hear the waves !-- I'm not gonna be able to double my money like I did coming out the swamp after Katrina but whatever -- I just want to move on !-- We just gotta get me outta here fore I go crazy !- It's spring !- I'm pot farmer -- your everything says it's time to plant !


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

The refinery isn't even open but the 1st wave done hit town and bought up most available house and empty lots on the island -- The 2nd wave hits town soon and prices should spike again--The refinery still won't be open - Then more will come --maybe 3-4 waves as they staff up !- I don't plan to be too greedy but I'll need a little place - more I make better I can get -
Tail end of the 2nd wave be where I want to sell !-


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2019)

So Umbra, your toying with me aren't you. That strain sounds magical. Now for the toying with me part, are they available? 
So bighead, never heard of him, has tangie. I didn't buy um.  

40 grand is good Keef to walk away with?


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)

LOL Bodhi only release 10 packs. I only have kali mist x BSHB and Pakistani sativa x BSHB ( medicine buddha)


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 7, 2019)

Kinda glad I’m a lightweight and I don’t need all these hi$$ strain to get hi...and I can’t taste all these different terps  y’all talk about either so really for me, it’s just pot...only difference I see is when there’s a good amount of cbd in there that makes me relax a good bit...I guess I inhaled a bit too much lacquer fumes back when I was makin guitars...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2019)

Re, i bet that was so worthwhile to be able to make your art. I would love to see all of them and hear your play. It is art that makes music, win win.

You are a lightweight? Really? I got a little lighter after the flu as i went a bit without smoking, but i think i am saturated.  I just am a tired old woman who likes sativa but has had a lot of them already. Tangie does taste orange.  so many strains, so little time.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2019)

umbra said:


> So does Reserva Privada, and they are DNA


  is that good or bad.


----------



## Gone (Apr 7, 2019)

Not sure who was talking Headaches
But this powder works great and I highly recommend it


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

RE we gotta get U some OFC genetics !-- Fast finishing indicas - U can grow your CBD beside it !-- I'm have to hook U up when I get settled -- Don't let me forget -- Once I got it up I get off some seed !--I probably give away what seed I have left to most of them !--
RE not worried about taste ?-- I send  U a hashy mind mower ? - I think I know just the one ?--  Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus - Half Snow Lotus outta Bohdi on both sides !-- She bad to the bone !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

I ain't giving away my color yet !- I plan to work them some more -- Black plants with purple bud with that stacked roses look !-- Umbra knows !-

Hey Toolman !-U doing OK Cuz ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 7, 2019)

I switched the girls over to flower mode today...And reconfigured my Scrog net for the resized cabinet and thought I’d give another try with my “far red flower initiator”...I didn’t notice much from it last time I used it but it requires so little power that I thought I’d throw it in anyway...Guess I could’a let the girls veg a bit longer but I’m in a bit of a rush as I’d like to get on with popping the seeds I have for the next grow...Cheers ya’ll


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> is that good or bad.


They created it


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)

I have a strain you might like. Hazeolope… DNA's chocolope ( the actually 2003 HTCC winning cut) x Soma's G13/haze pollen. The F2 are down to 9 weeks flowering.


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Gonna need some Tangi !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2019)

Well that sounds amazing too. hmmmm  Wanna trade for some Lambsbread seeds that haven't been bred yet?


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Texas already sent that decriminalization bill to the floor for a vote - It's expected to pass - They could vote on it anytime - Even this week !- There's plenty more bills for mmj and stuff but that one vote to decriminalize is about all I need !-- Prohibition Light after full blown prohibition?-- I can handle that !-- But there's money in Texas wanting to be spent on the weed industry -- Just sitting there waiting !--
I want to spend some of it !-- Seems to me when that decriminalization passes some people gonna have to think long and hard about when you get in ?-- Jumping  too quick could be risky -- Wait too long and U may not get what U want !- Move at the right time with no paper trail and U got it locked up !--Then U can do your thing while I -? - Do I know U ?-- !- Then when the time comes for a commercial grow ?--- Boo- ya !--- There it is ! -- They blow the whistle ?- Play fair and Start from scratch like everybody else ? -Myass !
If U play fair  U can lose !-- I don't like to lose !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 7, 2019)

I remember a strain we called Big Sur Holy weed from the 70s. It  is not the same strain I don't think.  I lived in Monterey at the time. Big Sur is south of Monterey down HWY 1.
many people said it was called that because the high was a holy experience.  lol  Some friends told me it was actually grown on a remote Buddist Monestary property near Big Sur.  It was really good stuff for the time.    The legend lives on today...  he he


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

U can smell the whiskey burning down Copperhead Road !

Arlo Guthrie - Coming into Los Angeles ?
-These days it should say coming in FROM Los Angeles ?-- UPS have to have the title for moving the most weed across state lines ever  ?
Just a high thought !


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Wait !-- Other Keef can't handle his weed !

With a purposeful grimace and a terrible sound he tears the spitting high tension wires down !

OK !-- I'm done !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 7, 2019)

Well I was gonna fire up my soldering iron and work on ona my guitar amps...made the mistake of having a doob first...
Shoulda just picked up the guitar cuz I can’t seem to follow those little wires anymore...


----------



## novitius (Apr 7, 2019)

Rose I saw you were looking for Sativa's. I love sativa! I saw you were after Tangie too.Have you heard of clementine?
https://www.leafly.com/sativa/clementine
I had a 1/2 gram cartridge of this stuff and 1 toke was enough. Sometimes 2 if I really felt like getting lifted.  The company hasn't released results for the mix yet but they are suppose to. I have a QR code on the package.

 I also am a big fan of Sour Diesel. Super Silver Haze is great too! The old Alaskan Thunderfuck was great too.


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)

MaddFarmer is a friend, I know clementine well


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Just a generic pic from the Internet !-- Wonder if U could grow weed round here ?-- Probably someone around who could ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Umbra -- Clementine ?-- Like U used to breed Mimosa ?- Or was that something else ?- U know I get high sometimes and have been mistaken ?

I'm holding out for some that Merlot I know U breeding !-- Gonna be sooo fine --I can feel it in the ether !


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

U better stay away from him !--   He'll rip your lungs out Jim !- Huh!- I'd  like to meet his tailor !

Don't pay me no mind !-- I'm doing just fine !


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

If U burning 1 out on the end of a pier like that and a cop comes running up on U ? -- Even if he's chasing someone else ?-- U know what U gotta do ?-- I would like to testify ! - You'll fall for about a week !-- It will hurt when U hit the water !--It was not one them pretty dives and stuff !-- - All U gotta do is decide ?-- Am I gonna stay up here a joint in my hand with  a pissed off cop or am I going swimming ?
Simple choice for me !- Over the top rail ! - Quickly too! - Joint still in my mouth !- It was not a priority anymore ! It was a long swim back in too !-- Come back in under the pier too !- I was body surfing them waves back in jack --I did not want to be there anymore !


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Dam !--That Homeland Security lady took all them kids from they mommas  at the border quit today ?

I be back !- I got a dog to beat !


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)

Keef said:


> Umbra -- Clementine ?-- Like U used to breed Mimosa ?- Or was that something else ?- U know I get high sometimes and have been mistaken ?
> 
> I'm holding out for some that Merlot I know U breeding !-- Gonna be sooo fine --I can feel it in the ether !


I didn't breed it, but yes clementine x purple punch = mimosa


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)

clementine = tangie x lemon skunk


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2019)

Instead of trying to remember all dis **** - Can I just ask U ?
I wrote it down but I lost the note !


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)

I do have a couple of packs of BSHB x chocolate thai


----------



## thegloman (Apr 8, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Feelin old this morn.  I suppose I gotta quit trying to keep up with the young guys working.
I just have a hard time saying uncle.
Too bad we haven't come up with a fountain of youth strain yet!   Acceptance sux!


----------



## ness (Apr 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 8, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Monday morning rain...go away!


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2019)

Morning OFC!! Warm and rainy with a cool breeze off Ms Lake Erie. Skins cold and the joints ache but I smell spring in the air. 
 I humped a Peyote Critical deep into the forest and put her on a hill side. I didn't get caught droppin her in so hopefully she'll survive out there just fine.Fingers crossed for a baby guerilla  I told her if she survives I'll change her name to Harambe.  I haven't put a plant outside in years. I forgot how much work it can be preppin the plot. Even just the one dig had me sore and wishing for more water lol. 
 I think the hardest part is not going back to check on it. I was thinking maybe I'd get a solar trail cam. A buddy said they can be logged into from the net and u can put a solar panel on em for charging.
 Starting my morning off with some papaya punch live resin.  It's gotta be some of the best tasting stuff ever. I wish I had more.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 8, 2019)

Good morning old farts.  Rained all night and now it's just looking like rain.   I need to do some concentrating this morning but I really need a doob.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Ugh !-- Gonna be a nice warm day at the beach-- Old bones don't want to move so good yet -- Dam !- Ya'll see Other Keef working it yesterday ?-- The boy got no sense at all !-- I tell him U in a prohibition state U can't be doing **** like that dumass !- -- He don't listen to me !-- If I could move I'd be like a real person today -- Me and  the pipe we not finished yet -More  Coffee ?-- Smoke'm if U Got'm !


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2019)

Umbra I have a question for you. You seem to be a fountain of strain knowledge! I have a White Strawberry bean. Just 1 unfortunately. Do you have any experience with it?


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

Talking about those expensive seed yesterday almost made me ashamed of how I abuse seed !-- I'm a cloner and was  running  a 4 part rotation -- To set back up I have to reclaim my Harem-- I start about 4 seed for a variety I know and sex them small to get my girl for clones -- Those I don't know I like to start 6 seed -- Hoping for more than one girl to compare them -- I slowly build my Harem and clone from clones - Long as I got a live piece in veg I got the girl -- I like trick weed !-- The mystery terp or some other trick -- I'm go thru a lot of girls but only end up with a few !-- Outta 3-4 dozen varieties and crosses -- I thin  that down slowly to maybe the best 3-4 plants- That I'll clone dahell outta--I'll thin the herd with things like mothers and daughters in a side by side grow off --because there can be only 1 !-- - Only measuring device I got is me !-- Other Keef gonna have to smoke his fair share too !- Dam hammerhead !


----------



## umbra (Apr 8, 2019)

novitius said:


> Umbra I have a question for you. You seem to be a fountain of strain knowledge! I have a White Strawberry bean. Just 1 unfortunately. Do you have any experience with it?


I remember when they came out. Few different breeders have done this cross. It can be very dank. I grew out OGRaskel's version. He did Kyle Kushman's strawberry cough and Krome's white.


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2019)

Youre a trip Keef!! 
 I saw you was doing some shopping. What did you end up with? Sometimes the updates come so fast on this thread I end up missing posts.  
 4 or 6 huh? I was thinking if I was really going to breed a strain I'd have to do 50 or 100. 50 if it's only got a few known pheno's and 100 if all I know is its dank and then do the culling. MAybe that's way to many for the quality of stuff going around these days. MAybe  10 to 20 instead? IDK, I'm a long way out from using pollen.


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2019)

Umbra mine comes from G13
edit - The White X Strawberry Cough


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

Nov - 100 would be nice but Most times I only need the one girl - but U have to have more than one girl to compare -
One of my work horses is Umbra's - The White - x- Nepal Indica - Then I Put That BBSL male on it -(WI-X- BBSL )- It one those things I call a production plant -- They all gonna be pretty much the same ' I know the plant -- She do everything easy - She got strong bones and can hold the weight -- finish in 60 days - Being down here in the belly of the prohibition beast - I figured wasn't any sense in trying to keep up with the flavor of the week and  kinda went my own way -I got some potent indicas and I been driving them into a corner - Building my Indica Hammers --I'm 3- 4 generations in deep on some of them !--  1st time I bred it was a dam accident !-
Then Umbra taught me the shotgun breeding technique -I don't do exactly what he does --  He does his "Box Of " thing - ( He do what he do to force diversity- I know )-- I use a single male and a mess of girls - I'll breed a one foot tall plant - Then I have to grow it out and see what it is - For me breeding is more about exploring rather than trying to create something !- I might be crazy but I know that Exclusive control of a Highly desirable plant is where it's at !- I be looking for mine !


When I was just a little boy-- standing to my daddy's knee - Papa said son don't let the man get U - Do what he did to me -- cause he'll get U !
CCR ? -- So it's gonna be like that ?- OK !


----------



## drcree (Apr 8, 2019)

gooday all.  rainy, foggy morning here.  beat up after washing most all the windows and screens yesterday.  sure can't handle any longer what used to be nothing to do in a day.  my brain tells me, you can do that; but the body says, are you kidding?


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2019)

I figured the wider the selection pool the better chance I'd have of finding that rockstar pheno. Clone and tag each plant then grow the original out and test....Lots of work. lots of testing


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

Nov - U up by Canada - Maybe U could get something over the border - Got to find it first !-- Not even sure it still exist  but it might ?-- UBC Chemo !-- U would know it when U see it - instead of making 2 leaves at a time it makes 4 - Maybe someone did the S-1 on it but It will still look different - and get me Pink Kush while U there !

When it comes to breeding - I can't play the big boy game - I don't have the resources to compete - and I'm not out to sell some seed !- My game is if U can't win at thier game do something else or change the rules !-- ( ie: Cheat )


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2019)

I cant go to Canada bro. They don't like my type up there.


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2019)

but i swear i saw a advert in high times recently by a seed bank up there still offering UBC Chemo, Texada Timewarp,BC Sweet Tooth and a few more of those old BC strains. It mighta been BC Bud Depot. I'd like to have some UBC just to try at least. Pink Kush huh? Haven't tried that either lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

NOV- Who Said U had to go to Canada ? - I have tossed seed across that Canadian border all the way from down close to the Mexican border !- and I have got stuff sent to me from there --Only thing is those 2 would have to be in clone form !-- The OFC is an international club of pot farmers after all -- we got some reach !


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

They selling some thing called "Chemo " -- Not the same - They did not breed UBC Chemo and Pink Kush from normal plants--  they are man made  - Tetraploids -- They were genetically doubled - So they have 2 sets of DNA ! - See Billy Budd seed-- Secrets of the Pink Kush -- His theories are wacky and his numbers wrong but his science is spot on !
Like I said - I can't run with the big boy breeders -- They can't genetically double a plant -- I probably can !--So I guess we even ?- That thing  about exclusive control of a highly desirable plant !- I'll  make my own plants !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

I don't want anybody messing with the chemicals used in genetic doubling -- That **** get on U it WILL give U cancer !-- I worked in surgery for 20 years - I been up to my elbows working in people's belly who has full blown AIDS !-  Your **** better be tight U gonna do stuff like that !-- I know a thing or 2 about sterile technique !

Google -- Tetraploid Marijuana


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> NOV- Who Said U had to go to Canada ? - I have tossed seed across that Canadian border all the way from down close to the Mexican border !- and I have got stuff sent to me from there --Only thing is those 2 would have to be in clone form !-- The OFC is an international club of pot farmers after all -- we got some reach !



Seedbank offers seed is all I was sayin. If theyre Tetraploids or triploid then any seed is infertile right?  Or is triploid the one that produces bunk seed? Makes me wonder what they are selling as UBC Chemo seed. 
I guess you could ship a clone huh? Ive seen little containers with LED's and misters lol. 
 I'll take a look at billy budd.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

Anyone ever heard of something by Barney's Farm called -- Dr. Grimspoon ?- Straight up sativa !


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2019)

Yeah I have. Dr. Grinspoon was a landrace. Fox tails and popcorn nugs from what I saw of one growing. Strange leaf serrations too. Good smoke tho.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2019)

Good morning all, A rainy day in the pacific northwest desert.  I have to go work out, it has been weeks. I may go to hell if i don't hit the weights.  Our rehab kids have a day off and he texted and said he would wash my car, i said, its raining..he said it won't this afternoon, how does he know. and he really doesn't need to wash my car... What a guy.
Back to sativa dreaming.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

Yard growing so fast U can hear it grow !-- U know what's coming ?-- I ain't liking it !-- I hate da dam lawnmower !--
If some bubbly person were to tell me -- Come on it'll be fun let's go mow ?-
- I probably just shoot them ?
U can't just piss on my leg and tell me it's raining and expect me to believe it !- Mowing ain't be fun !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Good morning Guys
it is awesome outside today.  I can't wait to put some Indicas out on my deck.  Soo many new strains this year. I put 3 more clones in my second indoor grow area.  One of them is growing like a monster.  The NaPali Pink is about 16 inches tall and has fan leaves bigger than my hands.  This is a Hawaiin strain that should be called frankenweed.  lol
I will get a pic if I can remember the next time I go down to my shop. 

Have a fantastic day OFC!

PS: Zigggy I hope you are yours are doing OK.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

Yep !- I hope Zig gets it worked out -- I miss her !
Dam !- U think I would have problems with job placement ?
When your government job was locking babies up in cages ?- Where do U find work in your field as a civilian ?- That would be like me marketing myself as A kinder - gentler -- machine gun hand ?-- Not a lot of work in that field !
Dam !--I gotta mow !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

Putting babies in cages ?-- I used to do just that at my job !-- When we were going to be removing tonsils or putting PE tubes in ears --We line them screaming thangs in crib cages  up and down the wall !--  Sound cruel ? -- Doctor came by one day and saw that screaming baby in that crib cage - Started off on me about how wrong it was as he opened the cage -- I stepped back -- 3-4 year old terrified child grabbed him by the throat or tie - hard to tell
Then started in on him with them feet -- Kicked that doctor about 100 times before I could get him loose all around the face and neck - He beat dahell outta that doctor !--Drew blood !-- I had to go back in for his glasses -- The kids stayed in the cages and me and the doc got along fine after that !-- If he would have ask --I would have told him -- Whatever U do don't open that door on the side and stick your face in there -- U can't defend yourself - but he didn't ask !


----------



## ness (Apr 8, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.  Keef, I was in one of though cages when I was 7.  It was no fun.  I wasn't wild though.  
I'm trying to upload a picture, it's not working going to have to go snap new picture.  I got a plant that has alligator leaves.  It's the train wreck.


----------



## ness (Apr 8, 2019)

This is train wreck.  I was told it was a Sativa.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey Ness -- Get a second opinion but I think it is nothing to worry about - It has good color - It's growing fast -- I would just keep on keeping on !-- They do look good - They all getting pretty much the same stuff so no over nute or under nute it is just that one plant - Let it grow see if it don't get straightened out -- Those crinkly leaves probably open up bigger than U think !-- Turn the lights down and sex them in maybe -- 2 weeks ?-- I'd do that before moving them outdoors -- A male would just be a waste of --everything - time space chances of getting seen - Boys just not worth it--

I see those 2 Purple Haze - x - BBSL on the right too !-- A girl like her do better inside -- A 10 degree or more temp change between night and day and she a looker !-- There's U some color -- I had thought about calling her something like "Magenta Madness" -- The BBSL has color but it's recessive or something but when bred to Rose's PH it made a soft purple on dark frosty bud --


----------



## ness (Apr 8, 2019)

Sounds good Keef, I would love to see some purple. Thing seem to being ok for now.  Rain be coming.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

Ness
It's part of that storm that smoked me yesterday morning -
Careful out there !--They say  U starve an indica and almost over feed a sativa ?--remember that but right now just let them run !- I don't know so much about sativas !--


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2019)

Wonder what is up with the pictures at the top... looks like the computer is  doing it and not me. hmmm


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

U high again Rose ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 8, 2019)

Rotating pics would be cool...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2019)

yes i am high keef. Re, me too.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2019)

Re,  or keef or anyone, post up a pic here and see if it ends up there^?  i will try.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

I am out the loop - I don't have a clue what pictures - Where pictures or the rotating ?-- Yeah !- Pretty much over my head-- I post a dam pic if U want  but-- who- what -when and where is always a good to know !
I still got my old phone with lots of pics but I don't know how to get them !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 8, 2019)

Here goes...


----------



## umbra (Apr 8, 2019)

Long day in the wine mine. Filed a formal complaint against my co worker for physically threatening me. It didn't go over big. But now its documented. Came home and cut the grass. Smoking some of that Buckeye purple x gdp. Very calming effect.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2019)

LOL RE!!! that is funny. 
Ness, i am mortified you were ever in a cage. Omg. Your plants look nice. Train wreck is a sativa and it doesn't grow like one. It is very nice to grow, you will enjoy it.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

U going tohell for that Pope on a rope kinda thinking Rose !-  I'm writing it down - If I can find a pencil ?-- Is that sativa gonna stretch up over them indicas and block the light ?-- I don't like it !-- Gonna have to talk her into putting it outside - U can't just be blocking all the light from Waldo's chillin' - That ain't right !- Them indicas don't stretch much !- They need da light !- I'm worried bout them !


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

He drink whiskey - Pancho drink his wine - Met down on the border Rio Grande- met down on the border Rio Grande -- Eat the salted peanuts out the can !

It wasn't me got too high !- It was Other Keef !
Cisco Kid-- was a friend of mine !


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2019)

Guys realisticly ?-- U think I'll ever get to smoke a legal joint ?- I been running so long - I wouldn't know how to act ? 

Been a long time crossing that bridge of sighs !


----------



## umbra (Apr 8, 2019)

It will never taste as good as an illegal joint


----------



## thegloman (Apr 9, 2019)

Morning yall!
Umbra
You got that right!  Something about it being illegal makes it a sinful pleasure.
I guess once a criminal always a criminal at heart.   lol
I smoked a doob right out in public last night.  I took Lisa down to the river and we burned one watching the water go bye. lol
Geezer romance!  Its funny but fun.


----------



## novitius (Apr 9, 2019)

Hang in their Keef. It's coming big dog. If south Carolina can change so can Texas!


----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2019)

Morning OFC
Ugh !-- I feel like I been shot at and missed -- **** at and hit !-- The PTSD demons come at me in the night ! -I hate having to relive **** all over again - Different demons-- but " Still in Saigon" kinda covers it !-- No matter what U do U can't stop the bleeding !-- Blood everywhere !
 - Wake and Bake!--I had to cut back on my medicine but I be better !

Gloman - I'm happy for U Cuz -Lisa like the weed ?

It's not so much legal weed or not ?- I just want them to quit hunting us !--
Gonna hit the low 90s at the beach -- Blower fan on the AC quit working - Gonna be hot -


----------



## drcree (Apr 9, 2019)

gooday all.
keef sorry about the ptsd.
y'know a lot of the ww2 gi's got divorced and people couldn't figure out why.  the poor guys dream the same damned thing every night


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2019)

It's not the same dream over and over for me - There's just too much for one dream -- The fall just turned loose what my mind was going thru -- Last night ?- I was in the open heart room again - Reliving that Friday to Sunday about noon incident  - One CABG after another straight thru so the doc could make his vacation flight -- We killed 3 outta 5 but he made his flight !-- I don't care how good U are  - U can be pushed till U break !- They broke me !--We got thru I just sat in the corner and cried !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 9, 2019)

Good morning friends.   Keef, I read an interesting article about legal versus illegal weed in California and I  can't see myself ever being legal.  I have a really tough time with what I consider the crazy price of illegal weed here and the idea of the price going up 40 or more dollars for taxes is nuts.  Then again,  I think paying 40 or 50 thousand for a truck is insane too.  My first truck was $2300 and I am evidently still living in the 70's


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2019)

I need a truck !- I'm like Nick though -- A truck is a tool -- Why I pay $50,000 for one when a used one works just fine !- As for legal verse illegal -- Texas rolls over I just want to be in the mix !-- Mostly it's been a long fight and I just want to see prohibition behind me !-- I can make my own  medicine !-- There's a lot of vets in Texas got similar problems as me -- I can help !-- If they'll let me !- For me it was always about the high THC Dank but once I started treating myself with oral weed I see the medicine value
I still like my Dank but the High THC / High CBD mix is my oral medicine !-
Another part is more complicated -- They threw me away like a broken tool after my fall - I guess I'm out to reclaim my dignity and prove my value ?-- It's not about money although I do like to live well !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Good morning guys

I used to have a 1960 Ford F-1 truck for many years.  I didn't pay much for it.  It was a great tool and I did not use it for transportation.  I miss that old truck.

Enjoy this day OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 9, 2019)

My first vehicle was a 1960 Ford F-150...seems I pretty much always have a truck...the current one 10 years old and bought used...been payed for a long no time ago and I can’t see myself needing another...I put so few miles on it that I shouldn’t ever need another...I used to commute 50 miles round trip every day but now I just play around town and at that not much...
Growing weed in a legal state is a bit more relaxed I think...not worried about my door being busted down...I bought some weed in a Reno pot shop just to have a look inside...like ya’ll no need to buy weed so that would be the advantage of a free state...just being allowed to grow and consume your own...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 9, 2019)

Just looking at historic last frost data for my area and it seems to have passed fo this year...I think I’ll wait a bit longer for the temps to come up a bit but then I'm poppin some beans for outside...they will be autos and maybe get two crops before fall...guess I’ll drag out my beans and see what I got...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2019)

Do it RE,  our last date of frost is April 21st. We won't put ours out till end of june. 
Keef, sorry your dreams are not restful. That is hard I would think. 
We got our toyota in 2013 and i think it has 3000 on it. lol when you don't have to drive to work it really cuts down. lol  It is paid for and the last car/truck we will have.
I need to go to the post office today, i had a sneaky box to mail and the mail lady wouldn't take it.  Now i have to go to the post office and yes there is something in there i worry about.  I have been kinda paranoid about the mail for a couple of months.


----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2019)

I've been truck shopping, lol. I have always owned old trucks. Ones that you can no longer get parts for, lol. I just thought it might be nice to have a truck I didn't have to fix on the side of road. But they are crazy expensive.
When I moved to Cali, I envisioned growing commercially, but not NCH scale of commercial growing. I was more interested in a cottage specialty grow that was more geared toward connoisseurs and more exotic strain than would be available commercially. Eh am I there? No, but I like the work. It's the journey, not just the destination. While being legal is much better, it's not everything.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 9, 2019)

I wouldn’t put any out now either if they were photo period strain and I won’t put them out yet anyway but in a few weeks maybe get some autos started..
My Tacoma is a 2009 with 95k miles on it and I put most of those on commuting...I’m planning to get a couple hundred K before it dies and another 100k should get me to the point where I shouldn’t be driving anymore...just had new sounds installed yesterday so now I gotta keep it...


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.  I guess I was still sign in.  Going back to caught up.


Rosebud said:


> LOL RE!!! that is funny.
> Ness, i am mortified you were ever in a cage. Omg. Your plants look nice. Train wreck is a sativa and it doesn't grow like one. It is very nice to grow, you will enjoy it.



It was scary.  Thank you Rose.  I'm sure given it a go.  Happy growing.  Going to be digging a big deep hole for TW.  This is going to be fun.


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.  It's going to be in the 80's the end of this week.  I sure don't want summer to fly in.  Rose did you get snow on yesterday?


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2019)

I Kilt my last truck -- Little Chevy  S-10 !-- That was the last time I broke  my nose before the big slip - Eye orbit fracture and broke my up nose up pretty good - Kinda looked like it made a left turn  -- It's always the face !-- Sudden down burst and gust of wind and I lost control and went off the embankment-- Lucky for me that tree was there -- NOT - I bent that steering wheel and hurt my left shoulder when I braced for impact -- Tree stopped me !

Sorry I'm a little out of sorts today -- I be better it just take some time !

Rose U need to stay away from the post office -- Use UPS - They just don't care !--They just deliver packages !


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2019)

Just snapping some pictures.


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2019)

I don't know what going on with this picture stuff.  I can't seem to post anymore pic's.


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2019)

Ness momma said some days just bees that way !-- 

I just ask them people a simple question and Dam they was on me !-- Really didn't take many words to do it either !--
 I mean -- If U cheat at golf and U cheat on your wife what's the chances U cheated on your taxes  ?


----------



## thegloman (Apr 9, 2019)

Keef
You should have seen her!
3 hits off the NS X BBSL and she was TOAST!


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2019)

Good deal Gloman !-- I think some them other BBSL crosses are even better !-- Especially now U inside !-- I also got that NightShade- bred to a boy had Mazar-i-Sharif for a momma and that BBSL as a dad -- NS- x- ( MZR- x- BBSL)- U know how them big Ole fan leaves on that NS cross hid a lot of bud ?- I think this fixed that - Tell LisaBelinda I said hello !
I wasn't sure she was gonna make it up there !- Good for both of U !


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2019)

Have U run that SD-x- BBSL ( SD = Snow Desiel ) inside yet ?-- U need to do that ! - U take her to amber  ?--She'll melt U !

That BB developing some blueberry yet ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 9, 2019)

Fricken Ouch...for the last several weeks I’ve been nursing a back issue and as it felt like it was improving, I needed to do a few things this week getting ready for spring...Well it just took me bending over slightly wrong I guess and now I’m back down again...I’ve never had back issues like this before and it sucks...I bent over and could not get up so I just sat down...had to crawl to my truck and use it to pull myself up...I hope this is not all life has to offer an old fart like me...
Sorry for complaining...


----------



## thegloman (Apr 9, 2019)

Keef
No I haven't been able to run that snow diesel inside yet.

BB King still smells strong of fuel. She has slowed down but no amber trichs yet. Almost all still clear.
I'm hoping after a cure that blueberry comes out.

I was losing hope of her actually coming out here but she did!
She has a place close to me so we get to do the geezer romance dance. lol
Gotta tell ya, its NOTHING like when we was young! lmao


----------



## thegloman (Apr 9, 2019)

2RE
Sorry about your back bro.
I had problems like that some years ago.  Ya gotta just let it heal bro.  If ya strain it before your healed you start all over again.
Took me a couple years to heal and build my strength up enuff to live normal.
Best of luck to ya bro.  Don't be afraid to use a muscle relaxer.


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2019)

Good deal Gloman !-- Enjoy each other's company --
RE - Dam Cuz !-Quit doing that !- - I'm lucky my back is good -- Well up to the neck anyway !-- I got some mental funk going on today -- Not woe is me mental funk -- Just outta sorts **** !-
Gloman is right about having to stop and heal up some or U just make it worse and last longer !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2019)

That hurts so damn much RE, i am sorry you have that. Ice 20 min on 20 min off. Try to take a few steps, get a cane for support, when you lay down do some pelvic tilts to loosen up the muscles then ..... when you can in a day or so pull those knees up to your chest for a little stretch.  Rest, Ice, exercise.  This was my mantra for 20 years with the chiropractor. I was on the floor once for 10 days. Don't do that, keep moving. If you don't have leg pain that is good news.   Sorry you didn't know you had two wives.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 9, 2019)

That’s funny Rose...I live in a senior community and it seems I have several wives around here...Well mostly I have honeydoo lists from various neighbor ladies...I don’t mind too much but sometimes they get a little presumptuous...(did I spell that right)ain’t doin no honeydoo today...I got alternating heat and ice pack going now...I’m not the kind who can stay down for long...I got stuff need doing...


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 9, 2019)

Ok,  what is this?


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2019)

Nick - I don't think I want to know !-- Looks like rat **** but ???- Does it move ?-- Can U wipe it off ?-- Only on one leaf ?
Bug Eggs usually won't wipe off easy ! -


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 9, 2019)

Only one leaf had 'em and I didn't get to see it.  Just the picture. I think that's eggs


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2019)

When I posted that poem the other day --- The Speech of the High One ? --  I was gonna explain Odin's dark path to wisdom but maybe I should leave that alone ?- I freak U out enough ! -- Good and Evil are modern standards - Back then it was Order verse Chaos - Some have a problem with Evil things being  done for good ?- Or goodness that is used for evil ?That just don't register to most ?- Ying and Yang ?- How could we have good if we didn't have evil as a comparison ?
Wanna get high and watch me shoot sparks out my fingertips ?-- Yep !- Other Keef got TOO high again !


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2019)

Frustrating not being able to care for your grow  !-- I'm about ready to take a detour and by pass east Texas all together - I just feel my future lives up closer to Austin !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2019)

That looks like rodent **** to me RE. I don't see any eggs.  I wrote p o o p  and the censors got it.


----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2019)

I thought the same thing, lol


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2019)

Me and the auto censor got an understanding -- I don't talk nasty and it stays dahell out my way -- I got his number !- If it censors me I go back and edit it - run some words together to get around it -- I would be offended if I typed **** (po-op ) and it censored it -- I would have to go around it !--It's a matter of principal !--  Rat **** - rat **** - rat **** !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 9, 2019)

I am told it's not excrement.   Lol


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2019)

I wasn't trying to say it was do do Nick -- U just gotta keep that auto censored in line !-- Who does he think he is ?--He ain't the boss of me !


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2019)

Over in the troll battleground where I go  - They got no censor or moderator -- Me and Other Keef alone and totally unleashed doing battle in the mist of their camp !- It's a beautiful thing !-- Yea though I walk thru the valley of the shadow of death - I will fear no evil !
Keef butchering quotes from the bible and no lighting bolt ?-- I probably know that book better than most !- I know the history all the way back to the Council of Nycea when they put the 1st part together !- all do way up to the King James version for the new book -  **** I am even familiar with some the forbidden books - Mighta been a good reason to keep some out - Like the book of Enoch !-


----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Ok,  what is this? View attachment 252343


what's it taste like?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> what's it taste like?


LoL  I dunno!  The drawbacks of remote grow.  They threw the leaf away but she swore it was more like eggs then sheet.  The plants are all looking pretty good though and the BDxBKxBPU is stacking (and stretching) up nicely.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 10, 2019)

Check this out


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2019)

I thought the were smaller Nick ? -- What da name of that sativa in da corner ?-- 
It's bed time but I'm afraid the demons come back ! - Rattles me to my core for a couple days !-- I can usually keep it at bay !- It just sneaks thru sometimes !


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2019)

Keef, its 1 of mine. Blue dream x blackberry kush x BPU


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Looks like my old F-1.  ;P  She was a beast.  ha ha


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 10, 2019)

Happy Humpday OFC....Headed to 85 here today!...glad I installed a new mini split level AC recently. Gotta love it....sooo quite and extremely efficient 25 SEER rating.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 10, 2019)

Morning everyone.   Keef,  they are smaller. That bpu cross has stretched to double the size .  The  Colorado cookies are smaller


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 10, 2019)

Burnin1 that's a good looking truck


----------



## thegloman (Apr 10, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Lots of rain last night but I slept right thru it.
Just started working in the yard yesterday and now its too wet.
I guess that means I gotta get my wake n bake on!
Lets try a mix of Frank's Gift and NS X BBSL.
I tried some pennywise last night and it seems to have a respectable buzz too but not so much pain relief.  I'm thinking the cbd content isn't real high.
I loaned a couple smart pots to a neighbor and he isn't done with them yet so I need to pick more up today.  Its Time to put the new girlz in their homes.
Looks like Oregon lemons and Cheech wizard X GDH are both gonna be hard to hold down.  They already 2x as tall as the others. lol.


----------



## novitius (Apr 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Cold and damp here. Lots of pressure. I don't know if it's a seasonal mood disorder, the pain, old guilt or ptsd but I've been angry the last few days. I really dont have reason to be. My minds just fuckin with me I guess. My dreams are sticking in my memory  again. Might be time to go check in with the doc. Talking usually helps some. 
I bet that lil peyote critical in the woods is cooold.  Hopefully the hotter soil towards the edge will help.
2RE sorry about your back brother. Get some flexoril. Little orange 10mg guys. I coulda used some myself last night but my scripts all out. There's nothing quite like back and neck pain. 
BEautiful plants St. Nick!!


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## ness (Apr 10, 2019)

Good morning fellow farmer.  Nick nice looking plants.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 10, 2019)

I know a thing or two about bad dreams sticking with you .  Used to be a search and rescue guy with the coast guard aux.  I  can do without seeing a little kid who fell overboard and got hit by a propeller but I get to relive that every time I get a fever..


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 10, 2019)

More importantly 
I love the dank


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2019)

It lives !-- Got no words today !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 10, 2019)

Good morning ofc...got the heat pad on the back and it feels pretty good...doesn’t look like like I’ll get a lot done today though...I guess it’s trying to sun outside, though I have seen it brighter...


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2019)

Nick - I was 16 maybe 17 years old when I recovered my first body -- He had been in the water for 2 weeks and the fish and turtles had been at him !-
I'm be OK ya'll I had to cut back on my oral meds - Life happens !- This too shall pass ! - I still got smoking weed 
Somebody gonna figure it out sooner or later !-- It's my birthday !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2019)

*Happy Birthday Keef!!!!!!  


*


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2019)

Keef, we are glad you are here on your birthday.  We have had rain all week and so we are recovering from our garden work. (we old) 
I am off to have thai food for lunch with a stoner friend of mine. lol she is awesome.
Ok, carry on.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 10, 2019)

Happy birthday!  I guess I missed it.  When you are a kid everybody celebrates your birthday.  When you get to be all old and busted up like we are, now is the time for celebrating!  Made it to another year!  Personally I never figured to see 60.  Now I'm looking at 70 as attainable!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 10, 2019)

Maybe dad lived to 92...unless I can get there in better shape than him, I’m not sure I wanna do it...


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello Guys





Have a GREAT day Keef!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 10, 2019)

Happy Birthday Keef!!!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks guys - I had to do some math but 1955 till now I be ???-- Old !-- Too windy at the beach and in the 80s -- I think I'm gonna be better - Cooked me a bud - It's in my belly !--
I'm packing a pipe - got to be 420 somewhere ?-- Ya'll better be careful growing Umbra's Dank sativas !- **** make U crazy !-- 
Trying to work something out !
With a 4 part rotation I divide the 60 days bloom cycle into 4 parts - U move something to bloom every 2 weeks and after 60 days my indicas start coming out bloom every 2 weeks- Trying to keep somewhat organized -- I add another part to that rotation and make it a 5 part rotation and that make it 74/75 days for some hybrids ?-- Indicas and hybrids ?- I'm just not ready for anything take longer than that to finish !
Where my lighter ?


----------



## ness (Apr 10, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> More importantly View attachment 252346
> I love the dank


Nice Nike, is that a Sativa?


----------



## ness (Apr 10, 2019)

Happy Birthday Keef.  Did you blow anything up yet.  Keep on Token.  I'm still drinking coffee, watching a cooking show on the tube.  Rose, I know you had a nice lunch.  I got a couple of roses that bloomed.  I'll see if I can post a picture.  This computer is playing games when it come to posting pictures.


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2019)

Hey Ness - No I'm not bowing anything up !-- I am a reformed smart phone assassin but technology still hates me !-- Looks like your plants are doing well !- Nick got a sativa but I think it is possessed got some kinda black bugger on it !- Scared me !-- ( I still think it was rat ****)
Gloman got some Umbra's sativas too - I tell U right now what's gonna happen - They gonna let them run until amber - They spark it up and gonna get straight up crazy - Talking to trees and stuff - Might even cause a religious experience ?- Be careful with them -- Umbra don't play !


----------



## Gone (Apr 10, 2019)

Keef said:


> Nick - I was 16 maybe 17 years old when I recovered my first body -- He had been in the water for 2 weeks and the fish and turtles had been at him !-
> I'm be OK ya'll I had to cut back on my oral meds - Life happens !- This too shall pass ! - I still got smoking weed
> Somebody gonna figure it out sooner or later !-- It's my birthday !​



"KEEF"​


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2019)

Oh!- He pretty !- That was taken fore he got old !-- There is a resemblance?
Looking for some music --


----------



## ness (Apr 10, 2019)

This is going to s**k if I can post anymore pictures.  For some reason my pictures are going into a collection page.  I have to many plants.  I got to figure something out.  And, I don't know if I'll cut some of those big fan leaves back on a couple of the plants.


----------



## Gone (Apr 10, 2019)

Sorry I am not around as much as I would like to be real Life is going on.
But I do come in to read to get a few laughs.


----------



## ness (Apr 10, 2019)

lol Keef.  Ya the plants are about 3 1/2 inches.  I kind of want them to grow out without toping.  I'm thing of just throwing them into bloom when they grow a few more inches.  I'm not cloning.  My pH run's 6.3-6.5.


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2019)

I lost all the pics on my old phone - I still got the phone I just don't know how to get to them -- U might have to take a couple plants on a walk ?- U should sex them soon - Let them crowd a little - Till U get rid the boys !


----------



## ness (Apr 10, 2019)

sound like a plan.  I plan on putting 4 out in the woods.  They will not get much light.  But I'm going to see what happens.  I no I'll be fighting the bug war.  I have safer's all mix and ready to go.


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2019)

Toolman we live in the real world - U come by when U can !

Wind blowing about 45 miles an hour -- I saw a piece of patio furniture go by while ago -I think !- It was big and it was quick and it wasn't alive -- I ain't going out there for awhile - Something come flying thru the air and U know where it will hit me  - I'm stay in !- Hit me in da face - No man not today !--


----------



## novitius (Apr 10, 2019)

Happy birthday Keef! I been afk all day! Hope you're having a great night!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 10, 2019)

Happy birthday ol man Keef...had one my own self just a few days ago...well, today I payed off that old uncle of ours that’s always looking for spendin money...don’t forget cuz he’ll come after yas... he’s actually gonna have to send me some back...so there!


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2019)

I think I'm live !
Well I'm going down to Yasgur' s farm- gonna join in a rock and roll band ... Gotta get back to the land and set my soul free !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2019)

My fave Album CSN.. play suite judy blue eyes ill smoke one with ya birthday boys. 
You too Re..good on gettng money back.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 10, 2019)

Wow, it’s getting to be “let’s sit out here this evening” kinda weather...that’s what I’m doin...


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2019)

I burned one out by the pool after dinner


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2019)

I am not sticking my head out that door ! - Wind blowing hard - Ya'll trying trick me into getting hit in da face on my birthday!- U should be ashamed of yourselves !- I ain't doing it !-
I burn one right here !- Well a pipe !

Find the cost of freedom - buried in the ground !


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2019)

A nation of sheep soon begats a government of wolves 

I wish I was one them smart brothers that could come up with **** like that !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 11, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...after cleaning the gutters and washing the house yesterday, this OF is glad to have some Mr Nice cherry bomb and coffee this morning!


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Apr 11, 2019)

Good morning yall!
WOW was it windy last night!
Nice n calm this morning tho but its Cold.
I'm setting up pots for next grow this morning.
I had Just enuff soil on hand for 5-7gal and 1-10gal pots.
I'm thinking Ill go with the G.O. go box this time for my nutes.
Lets TRY to follow the instructions this time. Doh!!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Which way is up ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Good to see U come around Hollowpoint -- There were times when I was in my 20s that I felt like an old fart -- I need to get some those speedy sativas I hear talk of -- My indicas just melt U !-- Couch lock ?- No U become the couch !-- I need to make a supply run myself Gloman -- The wind calmed here too - It was blowing hard - We on the way back to low 90s today - I need my scooter to be running - Looks like I'm be needing a carburetor!
For now -
 Canned Heat -Blind Faith - Cream - Humble Pie -- We going old school again today!-


----------



## drcree (Apr 11, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Ok,  what is this? View attachment 252343


rodent excrement: mouse, mole, vole, rat, take your pick


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

One more thing a PSA -
 Hey Vick - So what U think about the place ?


----------



## drcree (Apr 11, 2019)

_gooday all.  keef, happy belated.  hope it was the best one yet._


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks decree I survived it !-- Trying to find my mind so I Can Maybe  B-Real today --- Maybe not ?-- Right now I'm nursing a pipe still trying to get body parts to move some -
Nothing special just old man aches and pains-- I loosen up - Sometimes


----------



## Gone (Apr 11, 2019)

Keef said:


> Thanks decree I survived it !-- Trying to find my mind so I Can Maybe  B-Real today --- Maybe not ?-- Right now I'm nursing a pipe still trying to get body parts to move some -
> Nothing special just old man aches and pains-- I loosen up - Sometimes


Morning OFC

Hey Keef
We see that LOL
Kick up them feet Brother


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

I was thinking Gloman should breed some seed to that Frank's Gift or whichever high CBD he got or Rose or Umbra - Somebody? -- I'm be needing me a top notch high CBD -- Then I remembered was it NOV talking about a clone shipping container ?-- Dude we know how to do that already ? - Yo Gloman about that high CBD ?- - I ain't ready yet !

That's funny Toolman !


----------



## novitius (Apr 11, 2019)

Morning OFC! Chilly out there today again. Suppose to warm up by early evening for a bit. Might get out and take a stroll then. Guess I'm feelin a little better. Slept well at least. 



Keef said:


> I was thinking Gloman should breed some seed to that Frank's Gift or whichever high CBD he got or Rose or Umbra - Somebody? -- I'm be needing me a top notch high CBD -- Then I remembered was it NOV talking about a clone shipping container ?-- Dude we know how to do that already ? - Yo Gloman about that high CBD ?- - I ain't ready yet !
> 
> That's funny Toolman !



 Really? That's what you remember after partying on your birthday hurricane?


----------



## novitius (Apr 11, 2019)

Good Morning OFC!! Cold, rainy showers, so much for spring! 
 Keef- I fashioned some out of paper towel tubes and wax. But I'm still confused as to how you expect me to find these super rare mega monster bud yielding Canadia genetic freaks. This quest shall not be an easy one!


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Partying on my birthday ?-- Mane when U trying to crawl out the control of the PTSD demons a birthday don't mean **** ! 
Tetraploid Marijuana ? U start with Billy Budd seed and clones - He only sell to Canadians with some kind of license-- He won't ship out of Canada !- Those people can buy the Pink Kush from him !-- The UBC Chemo this one be hard to find ! -- With so many normal varieties I thought I maybe would go up town with breeding Tetraploids !--
I want to make my own but the more the merrier !-- I got a theory bout something too !-- I needs to know !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 11, 2019)

Keef
I still have Frank Gift seed.
When I can start another grow after what I have now I'm going to make a bunch of feminized F.G. seed with C.S.  I found a bottle here but its not strong enuff so I'm gonna buy a stronger suspension. If I had a PPM meter I'd just make my own.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Gloman they only cost about $10 --  PPM pen - I got a blue one somewhere -- I gotta have one - I don't use it much but when I need it -- I need it ! -- U know I'm be wanting about a coffee can full of feminized seed for my tetra project ?- So it would be great to have someone around who knew how so they could teach me !-- If I'm kill 999 out of a thousand sprouts that survivor is gonna be a dam girl !--


----------



## ness (Apr 11, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Happy belated birthday, 2RE.  Trying to figure out what to do today.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2019)

Good morning ofc, thank you ness...breath is a good place to start, then see what needs doing...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2019)

Keef I have those seeds, I will save them for you along with pennywise a 1:1.
Good morning all. another gray rainy day, makes me want to take a nap. I think i will. Hope everyone is able to move this day. lol  smokeumifyougotum.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Good morning guys

CSNY 4 Way Street   I used to play that so much I think I wore the album out  along with a needle.  I remember trying to record it on a cassette years later.  It did not turn out so well.  So much popping and hissing.

I hope your B-Day was great Keef.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Made my supply run -1st time I been OTB (Over the Bridge ) in awhile !-- I'm packing my pipe and say I accomplished something -- May not have been much but it was something !-- I got a pork roast that I'll brine for 24 hours then smoke at about 225 till it is perfect ! ( maybe 16-18 hours ) Might better make me a batch of BBQ rub !-- I make a dam good BBQ sauce !-- Got some CKN too !-- Feels like a plan developing - Ya'll like some melt in your mouth Texas BBQ ?- Texas mostly think BBQ as Beef --I can do beef but  I can could change they mind with some pork !- I use the Texas crutch - I don't play !
Back to the pipe !-- I hereby declare an extended Wake and Bake !


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Dam ya'll got me thinking about sativas again !- PVC Barrel vault greenhouse ?- Have to be outside !-- I'll have the grow season - run sativas outside -indicas and hybrids inside
They just so easy to see from the sky !- Somebody might have to get creative ?-- Get me an ultralight and go up and see for myself !-- I think I could hide them ?- It would be tricky ?-
I think me and Other Keef go tag team on them some - It's good to have a hobby ! - Saying my momma wears army boots don't hurt my feelings none - U got to have something better than that ?-- U know they really really don't like me ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 11, 2019)

Keef said:


> Dam ya'll got me thinking about sativas again !- PVC Barrel vault greenhouse ?- Have to be outside !-- I'll have the grow season - run sativas outside -indicas and hybrids inside
> They just so easy to see from the sky !- Somebody might have to get creative ?-- Get me an ultralight and go up and see for myself !-- I think I could hide them ?- It would be tricky ?-
> I think me and Other Keef go tag team on them some - It's good to have a hobby ! - Saying my momma wears army boots don't hurt my feelings none - U got to have something better than that ?-- U know they really really don't like me ?


 Maybe send them outside at 5'. dig a hole 15' deep. Trim the lower 3' so you're burying it 8' deep? I'm curious if this would work lol. Would it still grow 20' from the soil???


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Cuz - The Gloman grew some my Indicas outside last year in composted forest products -- U don't want to dig that Deep-- He cut 4 feet off twice and they still made 10 feet !- They started as little clones put out in the spring -- 
Indicas are little and sativas are big ?- Er ??? OK--If U say so !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2019)

I think my Scrog is gonna fill in nicely...In the back are two Shark Shock CBD’s, front right, two Nurse Larry x Valentine, and on the left a freebie Serious Happiness...these indicas are starting to stretch just a little under this flower lighting...


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Looking good RE !- U rocking  dahell out a small space grow !-- I wouldn't change nothing -- If it ain't broke don't fix it - I ain't seeing nothing broke !
Slapped dahell out a hornets nest I did -- Then when it settles down - I'm go do it again !

Mountain-- Mississippi Queen-- Do U know what I mean ?-

 We 5x5 in the groove tube !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 11, 2019)

Broke down and cleaned my favorite pipe today.  Man, worst thing about glass pipes is cleaning 'em.  Ilove this thing for smoking but it takes forever to clean it.  I think I need me a sonic cleaner.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Nick --Iso alcohol and coarse salt !-- Works like a like a charm !- It ain't instant but it's the easiest way I've found !


----------



## drcree (Apr 11, 2019)

not to change the boot here, but has anyone heard from zigggy?


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

I been worried about her too !-- She a strong woman I bet she lands on her feet - I expect her back !


----------



## drcree (Apr 11, 2019)

leslie west


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep lead vocals for Mountain

I didn't think it was that good !--  I keep getting messages saying -- Your post at .... Recieved a-  ( big red heart emogee) --  from CNN !-- I'd  rather have money !-- I have been smoking them pretty hard ? - For me it's personal I don't need no stinking badges !
Somebody need to take a civics class find out how the government works ! -- I did but got kicked out my civics class !-- It was that girls fault she started it !-- I resented being told I disrupt class too !
I wouldn't do that - Keef good Indian !--- Got paper say so !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2019)

Caught my far red flower initiator doin it’s thing right after lights out...supposedly when it turns on for 10 or 15 minutes right after lights out, the plants are triggered to sleep quicker or some such which is supposed to trigger faster flowering...could be serious B$ but it was cheap and we like making easy stuff like this...Still don’t know if it’s doin anything but the plants seem pretty happy...or they did till I went in with my scissors this morning...just clipped a few fans to hopefully open things up a bit..usually only takes about one cycle of the lights for the girls to perk right up...hopefully we see some flower starts in a week or so...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2019)

RE, that is very fun and cool, even if it doesn't work I think the girls would love it. Can't wait to watch the beauty!  Thanks for posting that. I had not heard of it.
The rehab kids are on their way over. They texted to see if they could, i said ya just wanna hang? He said yes, weird.... We will see what they are up to. They are working their program.... I smoke before they get here.  I think he wants to wash my car. Bud looked like a deer in headlights when i told him they wanted to come over. He is such an introvert, but he is better now. What am i going to do with him? It really is his only fault, and when i was young and wanted to go out it was a problem, but not now. old stoners.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Rose just be careful !-- They slip back into the junk they will clean U out !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2019)

Bud kinda sounds a bit like me, I like to just mind my own bizness...I don’t mind talkin in a forum like this but...


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Got a couple CKN leg quarter in the smoker - I'm thinking smoke CKN salad ?- -- Put it on a bed of lettuce and tomatos ?-- Some cheese maybe chopped boiled egg - Ranch or Italian dressing --  A little toasted garlic bread  ?- Trying to keep it simple - Avocado on it  would be good  too ? I gonna need an Avocado tree -' Got plenty time before then to do something else with the CKN -- While the CKN is smoking -- So will I!
Me and Mary Jane got a thing going on !


----------



## zigggy (Apr 11, 2019)

good evening everyone ,,,have not been around for a few days ,,,,were fine ,,,found a new job,,,pays ok,,,i get a company truck,,,,credit card (mostly for gas)anyway its 7am to 4pm mostly getting permits and delivering materials to job sites,,,,ive know the dude my hole life so I feel comfortable with him and his company is solid ,,,getting off at 4 is great I have the hole nite with the boy ,,,anyway gonna go back and read some post on what ive missed ,,,,be well ,,,zig


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2019)

Awesome zigggy, glad to hear your got it handled...and are back around here!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Yay! Zigggy!!  Glad to hear you are OK.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

I told U my girl Zig would land on her feet !-- We been worried about U girl !-- Good deal !

CKN is done !-- Oh ! U would like this !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2019)

I don’t know, I’m kinda full just now...I splurged and had my favorite carnitas taco from the local shop....haven’t had one much better....stopped on the way home at the community tap room...9% abv...tasty and I guess this is in dipa range...


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2019)

Home, ahhh. Hangin with the dogs. Trying another new strain, Bodhi's black triangle.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 11, 2019)

Me too. Chillin' with the dog that is.  I'm watching the "Then came Bronson" movie.  Didn't know it but that was Bonnie Bedalia  Riding on the back of that scooter.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2019)

Just took Jozi for a nice walk now I’m smoking in the garden with Tom Pettys latest hypnotic eye...


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Umbra - I hate U Cuz !-- I been looking at that  Black Triangle !


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Me too. Chillin' with the dog that is.  I'm watching the "Then came Bronson" movie.  Didn't know it but that was Bonnie Bedalia  Riding on the back of that scooter.


Mike Parks on that ironhead Sportster


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2019)

Keef said:


> Umbra - I hate U Cuz !-- I been looking at that  Black Triangle !


I like it


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2019)

Black Triangle outta Bohdi -- A study in extreme possibilities-- Of yeah !- It want to come to Texas !-- I can feel it calling to me !-- I'm afraid to price it -


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 12, 2019)

Morning OFC...rainy morning ahh gin... over 3.5 inches over the last week...more on the way


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 12, 2019)

Gday OFC , it all happens here 111 post since I last looked good reading , happy belated Bday Keef  I don't have them any more since my doctor told me my illness was caused by to many birthdays LOL  , Love the pic at the top Rose , great idea to have different pics , Love checking out every ones Buds , looking good Redeyes never seen the red light thing Cool , Its Friday Night have taken a couple caps kicken back wacthen AFL , Off on a ride tomorrow to a bike show Life is sweet - have a great day OFC


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

Morning OFC 
Hollowpoint - It's 68 degrees (f) at the beach this morning-- Still dark --
Looks like U got more snow coming ?
Crocket in the House representing the down under - Have a good night we just getting up Cuz !- I'm glad U like the Cannacaps -- U gotta play around and find your dose but they good medicine for whatever ails U -- Shake out some hash - decarb it at pack into into caps -- Make U do the Crab walk !
Let's do this day!
I guess the Wake and Bake be officially underway ?


----------



## ness (Apr 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Ziggy good to see you back and a new job thats great.  Going to be playing in the yard as soon as the sun come up.


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

I been thinking about setting up something like the OFC for the short bus wannabe growers in Texas that gonna come out the wood worm as Texas does something to relax prohibition some -- I been at them in Austin !
Announced that the OFC was in da house of Texas -- I let them obsorbed it then do another drive by on them !
U know this in good weed !

Hey Ness !


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2019)

Morning OFC. Not a chill to the winter but a nip to the air!


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

I think I'll go pick a fight ?-- Like shooting fish in a barrel !- It ain't that hard - U figure out what they fear and then U take them there !
I was listening to some Pink Floyd --
Dogs of War are men of hate -- with no cause we don't discriminate--

I'm go unleash the dogs on them !


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

Chew on dat **** for awhile and I'll go get U some more !

Oh Lord heaven knows we belong way down below - way down below - -- 
The Pretty Reckless !

Working a nice buzz ya'll !


----------



## ness (Apr 12, 2019)

morning Keef.  I jut got done trimming the lower branches on all but 4 plants.  I'm going to let them grow up a little more than throw them into flowering.  Go from there.  What do you think?


----------



## ness (Apr 12, 2019)

yes, i'm worried.


----------



## ness (Apr 12, 2019)

another cup of coffee, than I got to get moving.  before it get to hot outside.  sure wish spring would last longer.


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2019)

Guys a raven just landed outside my window and said "hello". It actually said "hello" and then it made a noise kinda like a frog and flew away.... 

 That's a great song Keef.


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

It's time soon Ness -- 6-8 sets of leaves is plenty big to sex --
Flip the lights to 12/12 and get rid the boys - Then U can work !-- Being a cloner a seed plant is mostly for cuts - I pinch that top grow point out to force limbs to grow about a week before the flip -- Then when she shows sex sometimes I would leave maybe 1 set of leaves on the bottom of the stem and chop that girl into as many cuts as I can -- Everybody go back to veg-- When they big enough I keep a cut on veg and run the rest in bloom -- I keep a piece alive in veg until the smoke test to see if I want to keep it !


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

Nov -- U high again ?-- I got dam beach rats ( seagulls ) making all kinda racket !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 12, 2019)

Morning y'all!
Have I been here already?
Hehe. I May be high!
Went to Lowes n picked up yard stuff this morn.  Now I gotta Use it all. lol
It sure is nice to be able to go outside without freezing again.


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2019)

Keef I'm always high bro! But seriously, it happened. MAybe wasnt a frog noise perse,it did remind me of a bullfrog tho,  but it wasnt a crow  cus the tail was diamond shaped and the bill was thick. he just landed there and looked at me and said hello lol!


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

My primary fermenters want to work-- I was this close to picking up 5 lbs of frozen blueberries yesterday-- but I got plenty blueberry bounce -- Coming up on blackberry season but blackberry a hard wine to get right !- watermelon wine another hard one - The alcohol will be there it's just trying to balance that taste that's hard !-- Build me a still when I set back up and just make fruit brandy ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

Crows are smart Nov -- I don't doubt U heard that  -- Crow hunting - U go into a field ?- Somebody got to come out or the crows knows U still in there !- They imitate noises they hear too !-

Want some breakfast ?- We serving - The world famous - Mother and Child Reunion omelets ( smoked CKN omelet )-- with cheese ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC. TGIF, lol. Have a big corporate meeting coming up after Easter out here. So there is a big push to get things done before the meeting and everyone starts arriving. I told my boss that there were too many Chiefs and not enough braves to make everything happen in a week. Right over his head. I have a tendency to make obscure literary references, that few people get the meaning of. This was one of those I guess. I thought it was obvious that there are more people telling me what to do, than there are doing the work. And more people telling me what to do, doesn't actually get more work done. Only one thing I can do … wake n bake!


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

Give'mhell Umbra !--
 Now about that Black Triangle ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2019)

Have a good day Umbra! Maybe you should do what they do and make demands back? Or tell them you need new hires? To many Chiefs and not enough braves is not that obscure that it shouldn't start a conversation imho. Hell, it's friday sit in your office, your truck right? I'm glad I left the working world...It was tough but things always work out!


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

So auto correct want to play some  games ?- I got your **** right here !


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2019)

Keef said:


> Give'mhell Umbra !--
> Now about that Black Triangle ?


Its not really work time smoke, but I'm not planning on working today, lol. So it is my choice for wake n bake Friday.


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2019)

novitius said:


> Have a good day Umbra! Maybe you should do what they do and make demands back? Or tell them you need new hires? To many Chiefs and not enough braves is not that obscure that it shouldn't start a conversation imho. ****, it's friday sit in your office, your truck right? I'm glad I left the working world...It was tough but things always work out!


I left the working world and came back for more, lol. I don't like being retired, even if I complain about working.


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2019)

Next Saturday is 4/20 and a big cannabis cup in Sacramento is happening


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2019)

Fed the dogs, lol. Gave them a treat. Couple cows hoofs.


----------



## Gone (Apr 12, 2019)

novitius said:


> Keef I'm always high bro! But seriously, it happened. MAybe wasnt a frog noise perse,it did remind me of a bullfrog tho,  but it wasnt a crow  cus the tail was diamond shaped and the bill was thick. he just landed there and looked at me and said hello lol!


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

420 Cannabis Cup -- Umbra have I told U lately how much I hate U ?-- Buy me something !
Take some pics to post- Us living under the jack boot of prohibition we  never seen stuff like that !


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

We need an OFC logo for baseball hats and stuff in case we ever need to find each other at one them cups- Any artist in da bunch ?--I'll be finding a way to attend one sooner or later !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC
Sunny day so far.  

I think I will plant outside next month sometime.  I can't wait.  Hmm some of these new Gelato crosses may be good.  Vanilla Frosting or The Bling maybe.   
Time to smoke this joint I rolled earlier.

Have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

Yo Burnin1 -- I hate U too !- Gelato this and Blackberry fire that --Make me sick !

Frank Zappa and the Mothers --were at the best place in town-- when some stupid with a flare gun-- burned the place to the ground !


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2019)

Plenty of clones available in Cali, no doubt


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

No doubt Umbra -- I'm just jealous right now cause I'm not growing Cuz - We working on that !-- 
Other Keef was on fire this morning !-- pissed some people off -- made other people laugh -- Made the intended feel -- All is lost whoa is me !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 12, 2019)

Keef said:


> We need an OFC logo for baseball hats and stuff in case we ever need to find each other at one them cups- Any artist in da bunch ?--I'll be finding a way to attend one sooner or later !


Ya know,
I don't usually buy into that logo thing, but if we was to come up with one for the OFC, I'd buy a ball cap with it on and wear it proudly Everywhere!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 12, 2019)

By the way
Keef
I did a sample off that BB King.
She IS starting to change from fuel to something kind of sweet. She not done yet.
3 hits and I'm Comfortably Numb.
Trichs are mostly cloudy. Gonna wait till half amber.


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

It's happening Gloman -- The fuel oil smell will fade into the fruity something then it's not long and blueberry is unmistakable - It gets even better with some time in a jar !
? ---Umbra put the frost all up on that one !


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2019)

Toolman said:


>




Hahahahahahahaha!!!!! Just like that except he said it first!!


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2019)

Quote the raven, never more


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

I can do poetry ! 

Mary had a little lamb 
She tied to the heater 
Everytime it moved 
It burnt it little ***** !

Good weed !


----------



## Gone (Apr 12, 2019)

Keef said:


> We need an OFC logo for baseball hats and stuff in case we ever need to find each other at one them cups- Any artist in da bunch ?--I'll be finding a way to attend one sooner or later !


Oh No Guns right........ whoops


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

Yeah Toolman  something like that with a OFC across it or something  ?-- Maybe not the pistols ?

Yo auto correct -- I'm let U have that one !


----------



## Gone (Apr 12, 2019)

Keef said:


> Yeah Toolman  something like that with a OFC across it or something  ?-- Maybe not the pistols ?
> 
> Yo auto correct -- I'm let U have that one !


I use to be pretty good with photoshop software
But The Good ware is gone on my old computer
If I can find some free ware maybe I can whip up a logo
No promises but I will see.
OFCC -Old Farts Cannabis Club  More like a hat emblem right?


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

Toolman we pretty much keep our guns hid !- It ain't a thing about the 2nd ammendment !-- I got an SKS - with a black plastic add on pistol grip and folding stock  kit and 3 -30 round mags for it !-- To me gun control means hitting what U aim at !-- but I do think we need some stronger gun laws -- I'm keeping mine anyway but it would be nice to know others can't match my firepower in a shootout !
I run outta bullets for ole Spray and Pray - I break out the Street Sweeper -- A pump  12 gauge shot gun that shoot quite a few times - got no plug !- That was my Katrina gun !-- U can take anything U want but U better not take it from me - The sound of jacking a round into a pump gun is unmistakable --I get caught with them I get in trouble - I get caught without them I could die !


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

Get creative Toolman  !-- I like it so far !
I put in my 2 cents - I let U guys decide !


----------



## Gone (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Gone (Apr 12, 2019)

Might look nice on a shirt or a Hat


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

I like it !-- Let's see if any these old stoner's even have an opinion ?
Rose -- Where U at ?-- U worry me sometimes !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 12, 2019)

Toolman!
Heck yes!!!!    That looks Good!
Id buy a ball cap with that on it!
Maybe even a T shirt.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm with You Keef!
I'd rather be the only one with this kind of firepower but I SURE won't be caught without it when they got it.


----------



## Gone (Apr 12, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I'm with You Keef!
> I'd rather be the only one with this kind of firepower but I SURE won't be caught without it when they got it.


Just remember
Bury the PVC capped tubes vertically and 4 feet down
Harder for the metal detectors to find


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2019)

That's a cool hat up there.  We old hippies. Keef, why do I worry you? what do you know that I don't? lol probably a lot.   
Toolman, i really like that what ever you call it, avitar?  Very cool, love the colors.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 12, 2019)

Oops!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 12, 2019)

Toolman said:


> Just remember
> Bury the PVC capped tubes vertically and 4 feet down
> Harder for the metal detectors to find
> View attachment 252355


Only problem burying them is you can't get them in a hurry.
I figure if I Ever do need them it will be in a Hurry.


----------



## Gone (Apr 12, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Only problem burying them is you can't get them in a hurry.
> I figure if I Ever do need them it will be in a Hurry.


Well for those few special ones you need a shelf


----------



## Gone (Apr 12, 2019)

I will remove if that is against rules


----------



## Gone (Apr 12, 2019)

Dang sorry I sold my progressive loader


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

I was not napping !- Maybe ?--
Toolman dude I lost a gunfight with an alligator back over in the swamp - and the gator didn't even have a gun -- I learnt one dem life lessons that day - Sitting on top that hotass car - speed loader and my keys in my tackle box and the gator between me and it !-- Dam he come out that water fast --He almost got Ole Keef !
Me and that 38 special was shooting and scooting !- Shot everything but the gator -- Always -- Always keep reloads on your body !-- I let him keep the rod and reel !


----------



## zigggy (Apr 12, 2019)

good evening OFC


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

I was taught to prepare a battlefield -- It would not be good for me to know U coming - I break out the speaker wire and  my little hellbox -- Make U a nice place to hide when the bullets start flying -bury me a little surprise there- run the speaker wire back to my spider hole -'When U where I want U -- I flip switches and push buttons and unleash hell !-- I can make a 6 pack boom boom with the box-- I like them little electric matches they use for model rockets -Works good as a blasting cap


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2019)

Keef. You ok?


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2019)

No
I'll be better later !
Just sensory overload -- Don't worry I'm not homicidal- yet !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2019)

ok, thanks


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 12, 2019)

I'd buy one!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 13, 2019)

Good morning yall!
I have help today!
Got me a 17yr old boy actually willing to Work!  That's hard to find these days.
We gonna clean up the patio and flower beds and goldfish pond area then go from there.  
Y'all have a Great day!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 13, 2019)

Good Morning  OFC...everything seems to be working this morning....thats a good thing !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 13, 2019)

Hey folks , classic WV morning here.   Foggy as can be.   Time for a doobie


----------



## novitius (Apr 13, 2019)

Mornin OFC. Reading through this thread every morning is great. It is a fantastic way to start my day. I get stuck over in what are you listening to alot too. I think I'm very stoned right now....I can't stop listening to Mongolian metal.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 13, 2019)

good morning my friends ,,,,great day for the beach


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2019)

Good morning peeps.it is 50 degrees and icky out. I am a fair weather farmer. Roses can wait.
ZIG, im so happy for you and your son. Love your new hours. Have fum at the beach.
Enjy your weekend guys.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2019)

Hey stoners...Sunny day here, let’s do it...


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## ness (Apr 13, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.  This day has flew by.  Got a little yard work done this morning.  And, that is about it.  Rose it's time to plant the veg outside here and I'm not ready.  I wonder what this year has in store for us.


----------



## ness (Apr 13, 2019)

burnin 1 back at ya.  Sunday is around the corner.  Enjoy


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2019)

Ness, I put some spinach in my garden box last week with some onions and garlic and lemon grass. I have always wanted to grow lemongrass and it grows in shade.  I like it in thai hot soup. I am hiding in the house as it is too chilly out there.  I should make the best of this time and tidy.  Maybe i smoke another joint and think about it. ha


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2019)

Hey Rose, my lady Banks is starting up...unfortunately it’ll probably be done just as fast...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2019)

Oh wow, Lady Banks, my fav yellow climber. Do you know there is a white one too? I love that rose. It is a cherry yellow. Hopefully the weather will stay cool enough she will go for a while.
Have you ever ordered from Annie's Annuals? They are in Richmod Cali.  I love her stuff and i went to her garden once, fun.  I have been sitting here studying her catalog and trying to be not crazy spending too much on annuals and perennials.   Good way to hang on a saturday.. smoke and dream of things like this.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Wow! Awesome pics Rose & 2Red!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 14, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Cold rain here.  Glad I got stuff done yesterday.
Gotta take down and clean my grow room today.
My new girlz are getting anxious to go!
Gonna try to keep these girlz a little shorter but that usually doesn't work. lol
Have a green day yall!

EDIT:
So much for rain.  We have SNOW falling now!
HELLLLLLLLP!!!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 14, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Storms passed last night...got some damage in nearby city's...everything good here....cool air this morning...  coffee and some BC Blueberry...off for the 2 mile walk.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 14, 2019)

good morning everyone .....


----------



## umbra (Apr 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Still early here. It hit 80 yesterday. Looking for another beautiful day.


----------



## ness (Apr 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  2RE, Rose beautiful flower pictures.  We are going to get rain today.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good morning friends

Sunny and warm today and I am heading into town to go to Lowes and get some flowers and stuff.
I hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 14, 2019)

SNOW for Sale!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 14, 2019)

Howdy folks,  Glo, you keep that stuff to yourself!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 14, 2019)

I screwed up yesterday.  I wanted a grilled burger so I go to the store and bought some pre-made beef patties or so I thought.  Note to self, No more shopping without your glasses.  I'm pretty sure whatever is in them things, it ain't from a cow.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Did you buy pork patties?   I did that once.  The package looks like hamburger patties.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 15, 2019)

Good Morning...Monday has assassinated the weekend...I owe I owe ...its off to work I go!


----------



## ness (Apr 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Thinking of putting TW in a 7 gal cloth pot now, not in the ground like I was thinking before.


----------



## ness (Apr 15, 2019)

Rose I meant to say whoo hoo on starting some veggies.  I got some yellow pepper started from seeds.  Going to buy some tomatoes, red and green pepper plants.  Hunting for some egg plant seeds..  That sounds good.


----------



## novitius (Apr 15, 2019)

Morning everybody! It's friggin cold and I wouldn't be surprised there was snow in the skies. 
Keef-- I started searching. Someone in Cali has Pink Kush in production. I found 1 g carts in LA. I bet it's on the mountain.


----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Apr 15, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Cleaning the grow room today, washing smart pots and refilling for next grow.
I got 6 girlz chomping at the bit to get in their new pots.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC






Puff.. puff.. pass


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi guys,
We be making oil for a cancer patient. She is on palliative care which means they have given up on her. She is marijuana naive meaning she has never used it. Those are hard patients that have never used pot.  So remembering the oncologist here saying that more strains the better and knowing we need thc, this is what we came up with .. 
Harley Tsu (thc) 1 Cup
Lemon Tree (thc) 1 cup
1.5 cups indoor Penny tine 1-2 cbd thc
2 cups Penny time outdoor
2 cups Northern lights (thc)
She is willing to do the protocol she says. It is not easy to do. I did it. A lost week I had.. icky.
I hope it helps.
I will finish my roses today I hope. cold out there.
Hope ya have a good day. Umbra, let those guys have it!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 15, 2019)

Your Awesome Rose, I hope and wish it works for you and her...Being totally whacked out for a week or a month would be tough for someone who has never used pot...It would be tough for me I know and I kinda know what to expect but I have never tried a treatment like that....Good luck!!!


----------



## ness (Apr 15, 2019)

Rose, I sure hope what you got plan works.  Started some tea this morning.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 15, 2019)

Rose
May I ask how much coconut oil you use for the 7.5 cups of weed?
I have NO clue how much oil to use.
I been making rso and dissolving it in oil so I have and idea how strong it is.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 15, 2019)

good evening OFC


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 16, 2019)

Good Morning All....another day in the neighborhood


----------



## yarddog (Apr 16, 2019)

morning folks.    my garden is coming along nicely, about to harvest my first run of turnips,    corn and okra went into soil yesterday,   squash and cucumbers today, and sugar snap pea's later this week. hope i didnt wait too late for the snap pea's, they dont like a lot of heat, and central georgia gets hot fast

got popped with a random drug test a couple weeks ago, used the same fake urine as always, and they didnt like it this time, retested me last week, pretty sure i'll fail.  havent smoked our fine herb in over 2 weeks now.  going to lay low for 6 months or more before toking.  should have the mites beat this time, still growing for my wife, guess i will have a stock pile of weed when i finally get to smoke since its just her now.  
sucks, i work with this guy that gets so twisted on pills we have two names for him, sober and faded names.    but he passes because its all "legal".    always messing up, always leaving bolts loose on stuff he works on, a real safety hazard. but they acting like i am an addict, my work productivity has gone down since i had to stop smoking, sleeping 3-5 hours a night now.    sure will be glad when this plant is legal..


----------



## thegloman (Apr 16, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Y.D.
That sux!  I feel ya on the not enuff sleep thing.  ONLY way I can sleep more than a few minutes is to dose up on rso.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 16, 2019)

Good morning everyone, sunny today, start of a booful week I hope.  Yarddog, good luck.  Been there, done that, retired early.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 16, 2019)

was looking into buying into a liquor store nearby, on its second owner since it opened in 1948, but i cannot hold a liquor license with a felony.  so much for that idea.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

Morning OFC 
Still alive and kicking --Sorry I let slip - There are parts and pieces of me I'd rather no one ever saw or knew about -- I haven't been fit to be around civilized people-- Soon as I can get this dog securely chained I be back


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

Tongue tied and twisted - Just an earth bound misfit I


----------



## yarddog (Apr 16, 2019)

Keef said:


> Tongue tied and twisted - Just an earth bound misfit I


was just listening to this song a few minutes ago


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

Dog --U been OK ?- other than dam drug screens ?--Storms been kinda tearing the south up !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 16, 2019)

Believe it or not, these guys are more my style


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2019)

Good morning all, Love that up there St Nick, thank you.  I m singing loud, can ya hear it?  Gloman, we make our RSO with everclear, not oil, My tincture is made with MCT oil which is coconut. 
YD, bummer dude, i am so sorry. The blank south for being so ignorant of this plant, opioids/pot???? That is such **, i am sorry. But i like hearing about your garden, okra  already? wow.  And i am very happy to see you here. 
I need to go get a blood test it has been a couple years.. i am fine i smoke pot.
Got the roses DONE.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

One the best versions I ever heard Nick--
I got a shout out to Huntsville Texas -- I see ya'll !- I got something for ya !-- It would be nice to have a couple more Texas growers in da OFC -- We'll teach U what U need to know

I'll do a urine drug screen -- but U gotta hold the cup


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 16, 2019)

Those guys are just a local cover band but they do what they do, well.  I'm a fan of a lot of non-mainstream groups.  So many talented folks

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=4213025ae81ba2d54dde10327b04081c&action=view


----------



## ness (Apr 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  YD you got a good garden started.  Sorry to hear about p test.  Thing will work out.  Nick nice tunes.  Keef how the weather over your way?  Storm be coming here Friday.  Need to hang cloth out to dry.  Do the yard work.  Then take it from there.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

Ness spring be gone down here --We'll be close to 90 today and sun -- Yard needs to be mowed again -- I don't wanna -
I'm nestled into a pipe of mimosa trying to decide if I'm-- B-real today or not -- Leaning toward not ! 
Gloman I like that idea of putting RSO in oil and your way U can measure it - 1 gram of RSO in so many grams of oil -- I'm member that !-- I'm climbing out my funk best I can --
Dam mind is help together with duct tape and wire sometimes it gets loose and things don't work right !


----------



## ness (Apr 16, 2019)

Rose, I hope all goes well with your blood work.  Looking forward to seeing your garden this year.  I got to figure out what happen with this uploading of this picture stuff. Having trouble again.


----------



## ness (Apr 16, 2019)

Keef what ever you do don't think of pink elephants.  Plant are doing ok.  I just got to get a stash build up.  There is no way around it.  It's got to happen.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

Rose gonna be alright -- Taking on a cancer patients others have given up on -- Watch her work -- Sounds like U got what they need Rose - Just ain't many can handle 60 grams of RSO  in 60 days - If they can then Rose got this !-

Nick my musical taste are all over the place -- Last couple days been listening to some Gov't Mule and Black Berry Smoke - Dorothy- ZZ Ward - There's this young lady plays a fiddle too - Can't remember her name right now --
Edit : Lindsey Sterling she plays a hot fiddle !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 16, 2019)

Rose
What I was asking is how much MTC do you use for the 7.5 cups of weed you're using to make your tincture?


----------



## ness (Apr 16, 2019)

Off to the drawing board.  OFC have a good day.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2019)

Gloman, lets talk, Tincture in the magical butter machine cover the herb with MCT about an inch above the pot.  I do a 4 hour tincture run in my machine. So whatever amount pot just cover with MCT a bit over the amount of pot you use.
The RSO is a whole other animal. we strip the trichomes from the plant using everclear and then distill the booze and put the oil on a coffee warmer until the last drop of booze is gone. then it goes into a syring. I got about 15 grams out of that amount i did yesterday.  I only sent her one tube as i want to see how she does. i will send another if she can tolerate it. She is christian and wants to see if it works since the plant is from god.  I took a  half a piece last night and it is nice oil, not terribly strong like it is sometime. IT is nice, that little bit of cbd does add a nice relaxation, but we need the thc to kill this large cancer. 
Gman, let me know if i need to explain it better.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 16, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Those guys are just a local cover band but they do what they do, well.  I'm a fan of a lot of non-mainstream groups.  So many talented folks
> 
> https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=4213025ae81ba2d54dde10327b04081c&action=view


The best music is always local and live!!!
Good morning potheads, a drizzly day here in NCal...


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

Gloman start with 4 parts weed to 6-8 parts oil - See what that does for U ?-I microwave da **** --Lots of oil gonna still be in the weed when U filter it off - U can mash as much out as U can or U can use Hot water to recover that oil by washing then separate the oil from water after filtering  - leaving just the oil --
Where my pipe ?


----------



## drcree (Apr 16, 2019)

afternoon everyone.  not the best day of my life, but clearly not the worst


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey drcree -- One day at a time !-- 
If U wanting that coconut oil tincture to taste good U can take the coconut oil off a can of Coco Lopez and add some sweet coconut oil to your tincture -- I gotta find another way - Making tincture get me too high - Licking the spoon - the bowl - my fingers -- Last time got some in my eye -
I might better stick to cannacaps ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

I wonder how Joe Camel is doing ?-I assume he is still cancer free ?- Last I saw he had a new race car !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Sorry about your troubles with the drug tests YD.  I hope things change for the better in Georgia.
Rose I am so envious of you having Roses.  When I lived in the valley I had quite a few.  I used to ***** about spraying and clipping the deadheads all the time, but I did love them.  Out where I live now the deer think of roses as candy I think.  lol

Hang in there Keef.  Nothing is forever.  Things will change for the better and you will feel better once you are growing again.

I love that song Nick thanks for sharing.  I love live music in a small venue.  

This is one of my favorite Blues bands.  It is not for everyone, but I like it. 

This is not a song about drugs.  btw  he he  The Blues magazines call her the modern day Etta James. Probably less than 50 people in this venue. 

Gotta go.  Switching my indoor grow to 12/12 today with my new mechanical timers.  







Have a great day you awesome people!


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

Smoking !- I like me some blues !- That ax man be working !
I know bout Marijuana sauce too - I got some in my eye -- burnt like fire !

I know Rose's way works but I think U could make a more concentrated tincture the way the Gloman does -- Comes a point though that it too much is just too much !-- The Gloman could put 2 grams of RSO in 2 grams of oil - Have to take it drop wise ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

I know it's off topic but don't go on the Jerry Springer show - The brother was all pimping and stuff until them 2 sisters beat him down - Now for the rest of his life people be showing him that beat down and laughing at him !- 
That was funny to me !-- I don't watch the show but the TV was on with the sound off when I came Thru - 
Back to the pipe


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2019)

You guys are fun to hang out with, lol. My Co does random drug testing. After the initial drug screen, I have not been tested again. When I got the Co truck, someone had a bottle of fake pee under the driver's seat, lol. It's all a sham. It's not about who's drug free, it's about who plays the game better. Stupid waste of time in my mind.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

I know that's  true - Doc would do random drug screens so everytime I went see him I was packing a bag of pee in my panties  that was just what he wanted it to be -- I smoke a joint on the way - Come in and ask why do it smell like reefer in here ?- Start sniffing around people like I was looking for the smell !
Watch the color go out people's faces !-- People be praying and stuff wanting some Devine intervention -- I be looking at them like U know U dirty !- They tended to get me in and out that place soon as they could -- No waiting !


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey Rose - U know that other thing I do ?-- I been under the weather and behind -- So had some make up work to do -- Other Keef was on point  !-- I do believe I am caught up now !-- It was glorious !- They still coming at me but they spirit seems broken


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey Keef, I am glad you are coming back to life. Sorry you have to go thru that.  Sounds like job well done is in order. Keep it up..


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

The mind is still a little foggy but most the darkness is gone -- So I pretty much laid up in my easy chair and nursed a pipe most the day - I wasn't so foggy I couldn't swing by and drop a couple word bombs !-- They was good ones too !- The Mind might slip a gear once in awhile but it comes around eventually -- It works different than it did before my fall !-


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2019)

Sometimes when you get high, you start to think about 1 thing and before you know it, you lost in thoughts. 1 thought leads to another and before you know it, you forget what you were thinking about in the first place. Life is a bit like that. Art is a bit like that. Jazz is a bit like that.
There was this artist. Struggled with finding his niche with his Art and his life. He lived outside Philly as the Modern Art movement was gaining popularity in the early 30's. In Art school, he studied famous painters' techniques and was very good at their techniques, but never really developed his own. He dabbled in ceramics. Mostly he was poor. There was a saw mill near his property and they gave him a bunch of axe handles. He made chairs and tables with them. They became famous and have been on display in the Guggenheim and The Met in NY. I first went to Wharton Esherick's house and studio turned museum because of an article in Fine Homebuilding magazine about his spiral staircase with a fossilized Mastodon tusk handrail. Dude had to be a stoner, ok.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

That is cool Umbra - That staircase is outstanding - Pure functional art !- Love the house too -- I call what U describe as "Chasing a thought "-- U got to cut loose and forget where U started -- U can end up in some strange places but it's a journey not a destination !-- And sometimes U stumble across a jewel of a thought !


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2019)

The stairs are pegged together and he took it apart and had it on display at the 1940 world's fair


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2019)

Very cool Umbra and i agree, had to be a stoner.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

Had to be a stoner !-- I hate when U do this Umbra - Now I gotta take it apart and put it back together in my mind ! - They used me as a technology  thief when I was building concrete machines because I could do that -- Distract them while I get a real good look then we go back to the shop and I build one ! - Not a clone but functionally the same - I couldn't measure at the trade shows and I wanted it to look different anyway so nobody know what I did !


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

In the end I stepped up and made a whole new type machine -- The AWS Self Powered Concrete Screed !- It was in Naperville Illinois - Built the proto type and tested it then set up the shop to mass produce it !--I doubt they still make it !
My reward was an engineering bonus and a pink slip on the same day --They didn't need me anymore -- They made lots of money -- I was finished building for others and went into the medical field !


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

I do moving parts I do not understand computers !


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

Maybe one day I build my engine - Wet Heat !-- Only thing is I need a computerized control system - I know what I want it to do I just don't know how to build that control system !-It's an updated version of the  Bliss -Leavitt - mark 7 Steam torpedo engine from early  World War 2 -- The rudder stuck on one test and the one ton torpedo jumped 40 something feet out the water - I think change from a closed system to an open system with controls reduce the weight of the craft by putting it on a Jet Ski and double the power - Wonder how high the beast could jump then ?
I was gonna have a little Shop when I retired and Wet Heat was to be my swan song of building !- Then I fell !


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

Wet Heat doesn't have any true "moving parts" !-- and there's this thing about engines that is almost law - Horsepower cost weight - I broke that law !


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2019)

Keef said:


> Had to be a stoner !-- I hate when U do this Umbra - Now I gotta take it apart and put it back together in my mind ! - They used me as a technology  thief when I was building concrete machines because I could do that -- Distract them while I get a real good look then we go back to the shop and I build one ! - Not a clone but functionally the same - I couldn't measure at the trade shows and I wanted it to look different anyway so nobody know what I did !


He wrote a book about the stairs, lol. Its called , The Journey of a Creative Mind … lol

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wharton-...=sem&msclkid=a0e927b8466a14972fa07b0e3b641ed5


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2019)

His studio is now a museum. I would take people there. We had an annual trip there with about a dozen people for a few years. I like places like that.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2019)

Umbra that would be too much for me these days --  I'd go into sensory overload and lock up !-- I have a problem with too much coming at me -- If his other work is like that staircase it would be too much  to process for my crippled mind


----------



## thegloman (Apr 17, 2019)

Good morning yall!


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

Morning OFC
G - It's still dark !-- I don't know if I'm ready for this day ?--
1st cup of coffee and see if I can find my pipe ?-- Did U see that  Notre Dame burnt down ?-
Frank Zappa and the Mothers --were at the best place in town-- when some stupid with a flare gun --burnt the place to the ground -- I don't think Notre Dame went down like that-- Maybe it'll reunite France-- They been struggling too -
More storms coming for some - Be careful out there !
Good weed this morning !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 17, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....I get  your weather the next day Keef....still picking up the pieces around here from the weekend storms. One town still has over 2000 out of power since Saturday afternoon, closed the interstate for 6 hours. Heavy property damage but no loss of life fortunately, 2 F2 tornadoes hit the business district of that town. I keep 3 generators just to cover the power outages,redundancy so I am assured one will crank lol. The power routinely fails a few times per month... most of the the time its only a couple hours or so...large storm can be days....Katrina was 11 days !This area has become known as tornado alley of the south. Cherry Bomb in the new water pipe and off for a walk...Peace


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

Hollowpoint- I was in Hammond La. for Katrina -- I ran a lamp a radio and a fan thru an DC /AC inverter off my car for almost 3 weeks- after my generator crapped out on the first day - Had to duct tape a chainsaw to my left hand cause my grip wasn't strong enough -- Tore this old body all dahell up getting out the swamp !


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

A King he was on a carven throne
In many- pillared halls of stone
With golden roof and silver floor
And Runes of Power upon the door .


----------



## thegloman (Apr 17, 2019)

Keef
I got a Free sample of some hemp cbd tincture from Whole Greens and it was worth every penny. It SAID it has 500mg but it did Nothing for me.
Since then I added 10cc of RSO from the outside girlz.
Now, 10 drops seems to be just enuff to help with pain but only a little high.
20 drops now, is a pretty good buzz!
So, in conclusion I have determined that Hemp cbd on its own is WORTHLESS.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 17, 2019)

Yeah Buddy....Katrina taught us how fragile technology is...to be prepared ...and how vicious humans can become when the lights go off!


----------



## zigggy (Apr 17, 2019)

good morning everyone....had to take the day off of work,,,have to go to the boys school ,,,he got into trouble yesterday by hitting another child not sure whats going on at school ,,,,he loves school but lately he does not seem to want to go,,,last few mornings he has been saying hes sick and does not want to go ,,I have a 9 oclock apt with the principal ,,,,should get to the bottom of this


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

Starting to lighten up some outside -- Hey Zig - Somebody bullying your boy and he fought back ?--
Gloman that's one way to add CBD to a tincture - start with some in it -- That'll work ! - Glad U didn't have 20 grams of RSO on hand - U be walking in da spirit world bout half the time -- I still think we can do better than that store bought CBD - U say Frank's Gift got some in it ?- Frank's Gift RSO ?
Then some Dank and some more Dank maybe just a bit more Dank turnt into RSO -in a itsy bitsy bit of oil - 2 drops per dose ?- I think Rose onto something with adding a little CBD to her high THC tincture - I'm with the Gloman about CBD only being pretty worthless- Put it with some THC and that's a different dog !--
I bet I could do 20 drops G !-- **** don't 'fect Umbra none cause he's pickled in THC --


----------



## thegloman (Apr 17, 2019)

Thought I was immune to thc till I started growing OFC genetics!
Still takes a lot by others standards but at least now I Can get high if I want.
I really do miss smoking tho.  COPD lets you know when you get too lax.


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

Gloman - U need a Rosen Press make U some shatter - get U a big bubbler pipe -Or put it in a e-cig cartridges?- One Toke and done - ( OK -2-3 tokes  for some of us )-- Maybe one more toke for ole Keef and he be drooling and melting into the couch with that stupid look on his face !-- Umbra out there probably growing THC and CBD crystals- He like that U know - Got a lab and all -- Probably be fractionally distilling this and that - Making moon rocks and stuff - I would think that dissolving some decarbed  Rosen Press Oil into a little oil would be bout good as it gets ?- Gloman about that Dragon stuff U make ?-- Others might be scared of it but I ain't !- I'd try it !-- I think we tune it up some U sitting on a PTSD medicine- Maybe 3 part cannabis to 1 part Golden Teacher -or another strain ? --Can U put it in oil like this tincture ?


----------



## thegloman (Apr 17, 2019)

Keef said:


> Gloman - U need a Rosen Press make U some shatter - get U a big bubbler pipe -Or put it in a e-cig cartridges?- One Toke and done - ( OK -2-3 tokes  for some of us )-- Maybe one more toke for ole Keef and he be drooling and melting into the couch with that stupid look on his face !-- Umbra out there probably growing THC and CBD crystals- He like that U know - Got a lab and all -- Probably be fractionally distilling this and that - Making moon rocks and stuff - I would think that dissolving some decarbed  Rosen Press Oil into a little oil would be bout good as it gets ?- Gloman about that Dragon stuff U make ?-- Others might be scared of it but I ain't !- I'd try it !-- I think we tune it up some U sitting on a PTSD medicine- Maybe 3 part cannabis to 1 part Golden Teacher -or another strain ? --Can U put it in oil like this tincture ?


Yes, you Can extract it and reduce it to a crystalline form if you want.
My thoughts on that are to create a medicinal dosage on the dragon piss.   My recipe is strictly recreational but it can easily be modified.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 17, 2019)

Keef
Check your phone for txt msg.


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

Glad U said something G - I miss stuff sometimes -- U got the recreational thing worked out so now make it medicinal --
The alcohol is just the carrier It don't take much --When I get ready to start distilling I'm get U to double check me on stuff !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

Let me do one more ?

The truth is that life is hard and dangerous; that he who seeks his own happiness does not find it ; that he who is weak must suffer ; that he who demands love will be disappointed ; that he who is greedy will not be fed ; that he who seeks peace will find only strife ; that truth is only for the brave ; that joy is only for him who does not fear to be alone ; that life is only for the one who is not afraid to die .


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Good morning everyone

Sunny and nice today.  







Have a GREAT day!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2019)

Keef where did that come from?  I don't agree with it. I think the only real happiness comes from helping others.  And Love.  (such an old hippie)


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 17, 2019)

Some crazy old dead British author...he’s happy now cuz he finally got to die...

Oh by the way, good morning old farts...


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

Then U misunderstand Rose - U don't go out and insist someone love U - Love must find U !-- It's a moral about trying to shape the world to your will instead of living in it !
Sounds brutal I know but if U try to force your will upon the world instead of viewing life as a journey  - U ain't gonna be happy - I'm sorry if it offended U !- Where did it come from ?- Give me a minute - I got lit and forgot !


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

What RE said !


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

Almost ? - That is an interpretation of  Boustrophedon script on an ancient Norse upright stone near Asferg -Sweden 
The interpreter was Joyce Cary !


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

Don't get the wrong idea about my interest in the Ancient Norse -- My interest is in thier gods and maybe the connection to another place ?-- One the Sumerian gods went north to the land of ice regularly according to old writings -- So it seems Enki may have been God to 2 different peoples - Under different names -- The white people of the North and the black people of the Absu ( the gold fields) in southern Africa ? --Just a theory !- Maybe ?

Want another toke ?- Yes I do Other Keef


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

U like science fiction space shows and stuff ?-- Wanna listen to ( or read )- The oldest sci-fi ever ?--It's 6,000 years old-- The Lost Book of Enki !--


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2019)

Eh, kind of hard to accept being a gold mining slave for a bunch of aliens. You know, free will and all.


----------



## drcree (Apr 17, 2019)

umbra said:


> The stairs are pegged together and he took it apart and had it on display at the 1940 world's fair


_so very cool umbra.  thank you for posting. _ _if it's not fun, it's not worth doing_.


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

I smell smoked pork shoulder roast - Give it 18 hours !
Yo Umbra - Free will has it's limits -
 I saw cotton and I saw black - Big White Mansions and little shacks !
It's just a dam book that makes people think and they don't like what it makes them think !-- Dat's  what I think about it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 17, 2019)

Aren’t you glad these hair days are gone!!!


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2019)

" The girls from New Jersey
have that great big hair,
they're found in shopping malls
I will take you there.

John Gorka


----------



## zigggy (Apr 17, 2019)

good evening guys ,,,had a meeting with the boys principal this morning ,,,it went terrible ,,,,first they tell me my boy punched another kid in the face and they have video showing this,,,,well I looked at the tape and it clearly shows the other kid pushing my son 3 times ,,,after the third push my boy hauls off and hits this kid with a prefect right hand to the face ,,,knocks the little bastard over hitting his head on the table ,,,at that point the teacher grabs my son by the arm and drags him out of the class room ,,,when I saw that  I lost my mind and called the cops ,,, I want her arrested for assault she has no right to put hands on my son,,,,,they brought my son to the deans office after the incident and tried to get his side of the story ,,,when he is scared or up set he does not speak well ,,,they kept telling him use your words ,,,use your words ,,at six years old he told them to go **** them selfs I want my mom,,,i was at work so his g pa picked him up ,,,,,they did not arrest the teacher only filed a report ,,,,a got a copy of the report and it has her full name and address ,,,,rest assured ill be paying her a visit one morning soon (no one puts hands on my child )I got two things on my side I have a great lawyer and no fear of jail ,,,,this aint over by a long shot ,,,,I will be suing the school and the teacher (after I woop that bitchs ass )in the mean time I will have my son home schooled as according to them he needs to undergo anger management to return to school,,,like I said this snit aint over


----------



## thegloman (Apr 17, 2019)

Way to Go ziggy!
Right is right and that teacher needs a tune up!
A boy SHOULD stick up for himself when being pushed!
Go get em!


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

Buy that boy a treat !-- U just can't go around bullying people without getting smacked down sooner or later !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

Zig I know U ain't afraid of jail but patience little sister -- revenge is a dish best served cold !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

Weather be deteriorating at the beach -Texas gonna get it tonight !--  Storms coming !
What we smoking OFC ?-


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2019)

XXX - - - XXX


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 18, 2019)

I wish you and your son all the best Zigggy.   No one should push anyone and not expect to get punched.


----------



## ness (Apr 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Wow, Zigggy.  I wouldn't stand for that either.  One step at a time.  2RedEyes that picture up there is in my mom's days.  I remember when she use to do hair.  I got a head start on this day, lets see how far I get.  Watching Kansas City SWAT on the tube, waiting to see how the plants are looking this morning.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 18, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....another day in paradise!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 18, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Well, we got rain last night. Just in time to water in my poppy seeds.
I'm planning on planting 500 ginseng seeds next week.
Gotta clear out some underbrush first on the N.E. quarter.
Its a 10yr investment but if its not me harvesting it somebody else will, and its worth a pretty penny!


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 18, 2019)

Cannabis Fact ::::   House cleaning requires additional bong hits !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 18, 2019)

Good morning everyone, overcast and sposed to be 85 today.  I'm loving this cut of Colorado cookies I got 
Day 24


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 18, 2019)

You are right hollowpoint,  I am doing housework and drawing a wiring harness for a friend's Harley trike .  Takes lotsa hits off the pipe


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2019)

Good morning all, a pretty day here... did you hear that, it is nice outside. YAY,, bud and i are walking around like old folks but the front yard is done. woohoo.
Cleaning house should only be done on a nice sativa.. My lambs bread are getting close, boy they look tough you guys. no leaves. i guess i need to learn how to grow it. I think i burned them at the start with tea? I don't know but i have clones i will work on. The buds look nice, like indica balls. but it is a sativa.  I read the reviews on lambsbread and i am not the only one that thinks it is special. I hope to make seeds.

Ziggy, when someone in the north says bless your heart, we mean it. not like when southerns say it. I am so sorry that you have to go thru this. I am sorry your little boy has to... he has the best mom ever.

Ness, smokeumif yougotum.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2019)

Is it still morning ?-- Big storm last night -- Dogs didn't like it -- Then I got side tracked - Ain't my fault it was da weed !-- Looking good Nick - I'm need me soma that -- 
Gloman - I hear ya !-- I hope U keep working on that Dragon Piss stuff U make and get it down to maybe a cc is a dose -- Not what we would call a dose - I mean for like normal people -- Steel Knees giving U some trouble ? 
Pressure change had my face feeling like hot worms crawling around inside my cheek from them screws and plates holding it together - It's easing up some already --
Gonna hit low 90s today sun and humidity - There was this perfect smoked pork roast in my smoker this morning-- and a couple CKN leg quarters -- Do not remember putting them in ?-- Other Keef got kinda high !


----------



## ness (Apr 18, 2019)

Afternoon, Rose I'm with you.  I smoked to early.  Not getting anything done.  Watching Barnwood Builders.  Pleasantly stoned, thank you.


----------



## ness (Apr 18, 2019)

Keef kinda high sound good.  Smoke food sound yummy, We are suppose to get some of that storm that passed your way.  Not as bad though.  How's the beach?  I was just thinking of buying a house on the beach back home in Ma.  I miss the beach in the winter up there.  I'm dreaming.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2019)

Rose - Seems to me that some varieties do that !-- Start giving up fan leaves as they get close to finish -Appears to me that some plants stop feeding the leaves in order to put the last of it reserves into making bud - I can't swear to it but seems to me like some strains do just that ?-- Makes trimming easier ?--Still kinda windy here - Maybe I get some yard work done later ? -- Maybe not ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2019)

Hey Ness !-- U smoking one of my babies ?- Haven't been out today -- Got the windows open enjoying the breeze -- 
I had to trim my puppy boys some eye holes yesterday they shaggy - Demon dog Jet eat me up pretty good - He don't care how big U are he's not going down easy! - Got them a groomer appointment this week - I pay her to get chewed instead of me -- Like petting a chainsaw blade while it's running--  He quick too !-- He has never bit me just once - 
He draw blood too - No way could I trim him like the groomer - I be in the hospital from loss of blood - He like a little piranha -- Someone picked at this dog earlier in life so I pay the price!
My other one Jake -- He a sweetie - Spent his early life tied to a tree -- No more !- He got a good life now!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2019)

I think ness found some pot in a bag of bat ****,, think of that. must of been her lucky day.
Ziggy, hugs.
it is 10;30 i am on my third cup of coffee and jammies watching tv when i should be out planting flowers.  Keef, you take your life in your hands with that dog of yours.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2019)

So Rose  U been watching TV ?-- U probably the only one in da world watching TV -- I miss stuff sometimes what's this about Ness finding some weed in a bag of guano?-- I never found nothing in a bag of dirt like that -- Am I buying the wrong kinda dirt ? -- Time for me to refill this pipe and well  ?-- I guess I wade in amongst them ?- - Somebody gotta do it ?-


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2019)

Rose - I'm slow !--but - Other Keef  ?- He can add -- bat guano ?- Dat's a new one !-- I'm write that down !

Edit : To clear the record - I am not a communist ...... - I don't think that is even a real word anyway ? -- but I know what all dem 4 letter words mean !


----------



## drcree (Apr 18, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good evening guys ,,,had a meeting with the boys principal this morning ,,,it went terrible ,,,,first they tell me my boy punched another kid in the face and they have video showing this,,,,well I looked at the tape and it clearly shows the other kid pushing my son 3 times ,,,after the third push my boy hauls off and hits this kid with a prefect right hand to the face ,,,knocks the little bastard over hitting his head on the table ,,,at that point the teacher grabs my son by the arm and drags him out of the class room ,,,when I saw that  I lost my mind and called the cops ,,, I want her arrested for assault she has no right to put hands on my son,,,,,they brought my son to the deans office after the incident and tried to get his side of the story ,,,when he is scared or up set he does not speak well ,,,they kept telling him use your words ,,,use your words ,,at six years old he told them to go **** them selfs I want my mom,,,i was at work so his g pa picked him up ,,,,,they did not arrest the teacher only filed a report ,,,,a got a copy of the report and it has her full name and address ,,,,rest assured ill be paying her a visit one morning soon (no one puts hands on my child )I got two things on my side I have a great lawyer and no fear of jail ,,,,this aint over by a long shot ,,,,I will be suing the school and the teacher (after I woop that bitchs *** )in the mean time I will have my son home schooled as according to them he needs to undergo anger management to return to school,,,like I said this snit aint over


hey zigggy,  get your son enrolled in martial arts training--karate lessons.  once the kids at school find out he's getting training, they will leave him alone.  PLUS, martial arts are excellent for self control--knowing you have the power, when to use and when not to use it.  it teaches them respect as well.  not that your son does not have that, as he ages, it is a good thing to draw on.   also, what would be even better is if you took the courses with him.  this way you both can learn and practice together.  as you know, there is tremendous strength in family.


----------



## ness (Apr 18, 2019)

lol Keef, bat is out of the bag.  Yes, Rose blessed me with a fair amount of northern lights and chocolope.  Put me right into heaven.  Very peaceful, uplifting.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2019)

Put some that bat **** on some those BBSL crosses - Not much - Indicas don't like to be over fertilized -- The WI-X-BBSL -( The White -x- Nepal Indica) -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus would be a good keeper if U start cloning - She do everything easy and there is a good reason they called it The White !- U take her to amber she will melt U !-- 
Rose - Lamb's Bread ?- So many varieties !-- I want some seed too !-- Add it to my other girls from Rose's house !- Purple Haze -- Nurse Larry - Seems like I'm missing some ?--  I did breed both to BBSL -- They bad to the bone too !


----------



## ness (Apr 18, 2019)

Going outside.   Rose thank you again for gift.  Kicking back caught you later.


----------



## ness (Apr 18, 2019)

I feed them once with brewer tea.  Keeping a close eye on them.  There is a sea of green in my bathroom.


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2019)

So it hit 90* today. Went to Fresno to transfer precursors and my co worker gave me another drum pump motor. It didn't fit the drum pump. Had to drive from Fresno to Manteca to get one, then back to Fresno. Long day.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2019)

Somebody tell him he can't have anymore pork roast - I'm ascared of him !-- I been bit enough !- U know I exagerate ?- Sure he nip me once in a while but U better not mess with my dog !--I wouldn't be happy bout that !-  His whole job is to wake me up if something happens at night and he can !



 -- That right there is a 60 lb  pit bull in a 6 lb body !-and he a bud thief !


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2019)

I have a bone yard for just such an occasion. Take a cow femur bone and Stuff it with peanut butter. Hours of quiet pleasure.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 18, 2019)

good evening everyone ,,,I need to apologize for my rant yesterday ,,,I was hot very hot ,,,in no way would I advocate the hurting of a teacher doing her job,,,i do believe she over reacted by grabbing my son the way she did but does not deserve a beating,,,,i am still very upset about the way the situation was handled but I'm dealing with it ,,,I took my boy to the doctor today for xrays to his arm and shoulder ,,,hes fine ,,and that's all that matters ,,,maybe hes to much like his mother ,,,and the kid he punched in the face who fell and hit his head is fine ,,,I will have him home schooled as I will not send him back there ,,,,,thanks zigg,,,,,I miss mornings with the OFC,,,,


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2019)

Zig --There's a time to back off and cool off before U go off !- -Stay dahell outta jail -OK ?-- We miss U when U gone too !- I forget -- What is it U growing again ?- How are those LEDs working for U ?- Have U run a bloom cycle under them yet ?--
I been listening to lots of Pink Floyd today - Gonna be hot and dry tomorrow so yard work - If I can talk Other Keef into it ?- Dam trouble making stoner right there -- He was over there saying Squeal like a pig !-- Then it got ugly !- Good Times !-


----------



## drcree (Apr 18, 2019)

don't be such a big sissy zigggy.  we all love you.  smile....


----------



## zigggy (Apr 18, 2019)

thanks for the advice drcree ,,,,my boy has been boxing with me since he was about four ,,I got him one of those bozo the clown things that you punch it and it poops back up,,,he beats the hell out of that thing,,,i don't worry about him being bullied at all,,,hes just a sweet kid that would rather play then fight  but when pushed he will fight back


----------



## drcree (Apr 18, 2019)

i'm just playing with you zigggy and truly mean no harm.  i DO think that karate lessons would serve you both very well now and in the future--for what it's worth.  
i understand what you said about your son and agree with you completely but kids in school see things differently.  they look for a weakness--whatever that may be then capitalize on it, just to make themselves look bigger.  you know how it was when you were in school--it's not different, just more physical.  the point is you just don't want it to get to that point where he has to defend himself.  see my point?


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2019)

drcree said:


> i'm just playing with you zigggy and truly mean no harm.  i DO think that karate lessons would serve you both very well now and in the future--for what it's worth.
> i understand what you said about your son and agree with you completely but kids in school see things differently.  they look for a weakness--whatever that may be then capitalize on it, just to make themselves look bigger.  you know how it was when you were in school--it's not different, just more physical.  the point is you just don't want it to get to that point where he has to defend himself.  see my point?


I was one of those kids. Thought for sure I was going to prison in high school. But it was 1965 and they wouldn't teach an 8 yr old karate. So I learned from a neighbor who owned a laundry. It was a women's style, but good for a kid. In high school I overheard someone say they were going to drug and rape my gf. I fractured his coccus bone and his pubic bone. He was in a body cast for 6 weeks. Thought for sure I was going to prison.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2019)

So Saturday is 4/20 ?-- Maybe one day I have a legal joint ?
I can't be jumping off that pier like that anymore !- Shark coulda got me and I break easy now days !-- Hurt when I hit that water too but I didn't go to jail - That cop may have not even had a clue why I jumped --We didn't have anything to talk about in my book !--I need to be more careful !-- Down here in the belly of the beast acting a fool ?- U know that ain't right !-- Maybe one day I don't have to run any more ?
 Been a Long time Crossing that Bridge of Sighs !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 18, 2019)

Besides,  in the ocean they have this thing called tide...could be out and could be there ain’t no water down there when you jump...gotta be sure before you go over...
Good afternoon or is it evening old farts...


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2019)

Frigid Pink - House of the Rising Sun -
RE - I seen too many people jump off that pier-- Surfers used to haul ass out to the end of the pier throw thier surfboard over then jump - Sometimes they was being chased - Cause U ain't supposed to do that !--Wasn't no way I was staying up there with a pissed off cop and a joint in my hand - I followed that surfer right over the top rail !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 19, 2019)

Couldn’t ya just toss the joint and say hey there ocifer?...mayhaps that don’t work in Texas...


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 19, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Happy Friday !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 19, 2019)

Good morning yall!
That's funny hollowpoint!
It's 4-19!  Is everybody ready for tomorrow?  Joints rolled, dragon poised and culinary treats? Maybe a sweet and savory dinner party?
Oh I long for the days when we can do these things without fear of prosecution in an open and social setting.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

Morning OFC !-
Ugh !--
Gloman practice makes perfect !-- I'm practicing for 420 --
I wonder why it hurts when I do this ?- Oh I remember now !-- More Coffee?- Time to throw down for a Holy Wake and Bake !
I think I could smoke a whole hog ?- That looks about a nice size too - Here piggy piggy !


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Happy Bicycle Day everyone!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 19, 2019)

Yes indeed gloman...I am stalking all the bean sales...got the top shelf ready for the bong! Watch out for those storms today...hit here yesterday and left a lot of damage...running on generator here since 1:30 pm yesterday. A couple fatality's in the state as well...peace


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

Glad U came through alright Hollowpoint !- It was a bad storm still is for some 
Where was I at ?
Hello Cowgirl in the Sand - Is this place at your command


----------



## thegloman (Apr 19, 2019)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC !-
> Ugh !--
> Gloman practice makes perfect !-- I'm practicing for 420 --
> I wonder why it hurts when I do this ?- Oh I remember now !-- More Coffee?- Time to throw down for a Holy Wake and Bake !
> I think I could smoke a whole hog ?- That looks about a nice size too - Here piggy piggy !



Only 1 question?
You try to smoke a whole hog, won't the papers tear? I bet its hard to keep lit too!


----------



## Gone (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I see everyone is in rare form and ready for 4/20. Big meeting next week. A few are flying Easter to get here early. Already have breakfast meeting Monday morning. I've been to parties where they dug a pit and slow cooked a whole pig overnight.
I have a a crop hanging and ready to trim. This how I will spend the 4/20 celebration.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

Howdy fellow gardeners and stoners.  I have been enjoying these crazy spring days, 85 yesterday and 55 today. S'posed to rain for a couple of days including tomorrow.  I dunked half dozen beans of a Sativa cross yesterday called Sonic Screwdriver, they are going into dixie cups today and into the garden tonite.  The col. Cookies are outgrowing their space and stacking bud like mad.  I have them in 5 gallon buckets in 2'x4' trays, 3 to a tray.  gonna move them into 4'x4' trays and let them run.  My Bud, who graciously gave up a room in his house for me to grow cannot believe how big they are getting and how fragrant!  I had the carbon filter just sittin on the ground to keep the odor down but Monday I hung it from the ceiling and vented it outside to help with heat and humidity control. Environment is everything and it is amazing how fast it can change.  A week ago I was running a humidifier to maintain 60% and this week the room is 75% with no help at all.  I changed the venting and now we are at a happy 55%.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2019)

Good morning peeps, how are yall? I go see my doctor for a check up. She used to tell me pot wasn't' good, she is an adorable little blond in her 30s, and mormon. She is one of my hardest sell. LOL  
Umbra, i will join you  on harvesting tomorrow maybe.  That is a great idea.  Well, i better go, there is a nursery between me and the doc. oh boy.


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2019)

Yes environment is critical


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

Nick how long till U feel safe enough to bring it home ? - Got your grow room ready ?-- I don't think it was right for them to bust all your equipment up like that - Zig too - She gonna do well with the new LEDs
Umbra I'm kinda dreading trimming already - Mane I'm need some help -- turning that garage over 5 times a year ?- I ain't trimming that much !- I still chuckle about the Gloman trimming his outside crop last year - Brother said I QUIT - Ya'll come get U some !-- I still expect Texas to expand this MMJ law this session -- Probably a good idea I'm shutdown - This is a prohibition state and the way I been sticking my head up might cause me some problems especially if they make no change - That happens ?- I gotta be somebody else somewhere else -cause they'll have the dogs out for me ! - but I might just find what I'm looking for too !
What U moving to bloom this cycle Umbra ?-- -U know I gotta ask about the Merlot too ?- Did U do your " Box Of?) Breeding thing on it ?-When can U start some seed ?- These Mimosa x Double Purple Dojo seed burning a hole in my pocket !--


----------



## drcree (Apr 19, 2019)

gooday all.  lotso rain storms for the next 4-5 days


----------



## ness (Apr 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Rainy day.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

Stephen Stills - Tree Top Flyer - I fly low I'm high demand --

I'm be needing to fly again soon !- Wonder how many pounds one those Ultra light planes would cost me ?
See I been told I don't understand the value of a dollar so I convert it to weed - That I understand !- Maybe 5-6  lbs for the plane ?- -Growing up my Daddy was all da time telling me "Money don't grow on trees"- He was growing the wrong kinda trees !


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2019)

Keef said:


> Nick how long till U feel safe enough to bring it home ? - Got your grow room ready ?-- I don't think it was right for them to bust all your equipment up like that - Zig too - She gonna do well with the new LEDs
> Umbra I'm kinda dreading trimming already - Mane I'm need some help -- turning that garage over 5 times a year ?- I ain't trimming that much !- I still chuckle about the Gloman trimming his outside crop last year - Brother said I QUIT - Ya'll come get U some !-- I still expect Texas to expand this MMJ law this session -- Probably a good idea I'm shutdown - This is a prohibition state and the way I been sticking my head up might cause me some problems especially if they make no change - That happens ?- I gotta be somebody else somewhere else -cause they'll have the dogs out for me ! - but I might just find what I'm looking for too !
> What U moving to bloom this cycle Umbra ?-- -U know I gotta ask about the Merlot too ?- Did U do your " Box Of?) Breeding thing on it ?-When can U start some seed ?- These Mimosa x Double Purple Dojo seed burning a hole in my pocket !--


Breeder box is doing their thing. Going to have seed. Wedding cake is up next.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

Cool !--Wedding Cake ?- They like that out there ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

Keef said:


> Stephen Stills - Tree Top Flyer - I fly low I'm high demand --
> 
> I'm be needing to fly again soon !- Wonder how many pounds one those Ultra light planes would cost me ?
> See I been told I don't understand the value of a dollar so I convert it to weed - That I understand !- Maybe 5-6  lbs for the plane ?- -Growing up my Daddy was all da time telling me "Money don't grow on trees"- He was growing the wrong kinda trees !



I have been thinking about that myself, flying that is.  I fly scale radio control and have a 40% Ultimate bipe.  Been thinking about an ultralite for a couple years.  I have my eye on a Mini Cub like this.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

You can find them used for under $20K


----------



## drcree (Apr 19, 2019)

that's a really nice ultralight!
not to change the subject, but has anyone heard from oldfogey8 for a while?


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

I was thinking about one those where U out in the open - Basically a wing -engine and seat ! - That's more of a light plane than an ultralight-- That's reasonable ! - It would be faster and go further too !--
I was wondering where OF been too -- Hope he's OK - I know he was having vertigo-


----------



## drcree (Apr 19, 2019)

thanks keef.  i sent him a pm but got no response


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

Nick when I get ready for a little plane I think I'm go check out some DEA auctions - Probably get a real good deal on something ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

Just Google the annual cost of ownership for a small plane like you would find in a dea auction.  Makes ultralight look pretty attractive .


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

The annual inspections will make a man outta you


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

Uh ?- - My field ?- My small plane ? -- Not gonna be no oversight like inspections and stuff !-- The plane won't be licenced and neither will I !- I don't do that !
Short take off ?- Tie me to that tree and when I get it reved up -- At my signal cut me loose !- 50 feet I be airborne and climbing out !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 19, 2019)

Of8 said he was gonna take a break from growin & social media for a bit but he’d be back round sometime...


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

Wow.  Hope everything is alright at the fogeys house .  We all know how addictive the growing thing is


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

Best wishes OF !
Yo Nick - most those ultralight planes are powered by that Rotax- Snowmobile engine - Could one those engines handle a NOX kit -or a Blower?- I get off the ground quick like that ?-- The forbidden question around here about an ultralight is "How much weight can it carry ?"-- That one question tells the whole story !
Don't say that !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

Mmmy stash jar.  You guys remember Stewart's in a mason jar?


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

Me Treasure Chest !- Need to be cleaned up ?

Edit :---Won't let me up load the pic !-- I got a stained wooden box covered with old pennies and a Kennedy half dollar in the middle - All but the bottom and inside covered in pennies !


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2019)

drcree said:


> that's a really nice ultralight!
> not to change the subject, but has anyone heard from oldfogey8 for a while?


He is taking a break from social media for a bit.


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Of8 said he was gonna take a break from growin & social media for a bit but he’d be back round sometime...


Sorry didn't see your response


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2019)

Keef said:


> Cool !--Wedding Cake ?- They like that out there ?


NCH said its his biggest seller


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

Hybid ?--How long it take to finish ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

The best weed takes as long as it takes.  Sometimes a 72 day finisher will out produce a 60 day finisher by 30-40 percent.  Don't make sense to grow the faster one.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

I dunno how long this mimosa takes but its worth waiting on


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

It was his line !- I just went into graphic detail about it !- Yep ! --They pretty pissed off now ! -


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

Nick I got some seed to it's baby - It is outstanding weed in my book - Hope it comes out in the babies -- I got plenty plenty seed to that blueberry with a chocolate dad - When U got popped you had the parents in the opposite place right ?  - I got about a 5 cc syringe of seed  !- So it ain't gone totally !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

Hey Keef,  this is whatcha need right here
http://trikeschool.com/desc.ydev?prod_id=35865


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

That's kinda what I had in mind Nick --I like that top pic -- I ain't doing like they do along the border though - They put a drop basket underneath it - Dash across the border - Do a bombing run on the intended and drop the tail end of the rack and dump the load  - Dash back across the border without landing - They ain't following U and how they gonna stop U ? -U only in US Air space for 5 minutes or less- -They not gonna shoot U down !- Boys on the ground should watch they head cause it's about to be raining kilo bricks !
I just want to fly again !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

I was always afraid of ultralights because of a tendency to want to do loops and Immelmanns  and the like.  I'm older now so maybe I'm smarter.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

I was teaching my daughter the martial arts until she was about 7 - One day she was going to the ice cream truck and I was watching out the window - Her and her girlfriend were skipping back when this boy stopped them - I couldn't hear what was said but when my daughter did that half turn like she was walking away and nailed that boy right in the middle of the chest with that elbow move I taught Her- Dropped him like a sack of potatoes - I wasn't training her anymore ! - She coulda Kilt him !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

This is some of That old batch of seed .  BKxBDxBPU I thinks.   Too many letters don't spell nuttin but dank2


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

Nick - They taught us to fly what they called nap of the earth - at or below tree top level - U ain't ever felt more alive ! -- Come back with limbs stuck in the skids on the helicopter !


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

Oh Yeah !- Love me some bud porn !-


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

Only thing I have left from that but no worries, our Bud hooked me up


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

I haven't got to grow any those chocolate blueberry seed out yet - I bred that chocolate boy to the child of Nurse Larry too !-- I'll get this all sorted out soon and back to growing ! - Take me a year to sort out what I already got and there's so many kinds !-- Wedding Cake ?- OK !-
but fair warning !- I'm be out to hustle me a Mimosa cut !- I do like it - alot ! --Smells like Mimosa flowers !
And Lamb's Bread- It want to come  to Texas too- I just know it !- I trust Rose on the evaluation - She got good taste in weed !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

I just started some Sonic Screwdriver and its sativa dom so it goes long, about 75 days in my exp. but has an awesome yield and great high.  Problem with it is I have never managed to get anything but fluffy nugs, no such thing as a bouncing hard nug.


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2019)

those buckeye purple x gdp might get there. Not a sativa, but pretty hard nugz


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

They are starting to look pretty.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

U using some fulvic/humic acid ? 
Buckeye those more indica looking things -the smaller ones in the pic ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

Naah.  I just use an organic tea I brew up about 30 gallons at a pop and once a week or so they get an addition of kelp.  The BPU is the tall lanky girl in the back.


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I just started some Sonic Screwdriver and its sativa dom so it goes long, about 75 days in my exp. but has an awesome yield and great high.  Problem with it is I have never managed to get anything but fluffy nugs, no such thing as a bouncing hard nug.


Try dropping the temp with lights off during flowering. You want a minimum of 10 degrees spread, but 20 is better. This where having a mini split a/c makes all the difference.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 19, 2019)

Keef said:


> I just want to fly again !



keef, you know it hurt fallin while rounding the corner at the hospital, waadya think it’s gonna feel like from a couple thousand feet?


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

Got my feelings hurt !- I was doing just fine !- I didn't need any help !-- Now they all piling on !- The thrill is gone !-
Where my pipe ?- 420 practice?
That BPU is a beast for sure - That's another one I combined -( GDP - x BPU )-x- (BPU -x- B.B. )- Need to grow it out and find me a fine blueberry- She'll be there !- Stacked blueberries !

RE -- I been there !- 1,000 feet off the ground and the instructor turn off the engine !- U got to fall like a rock to keep them blades spinning -- U going down right here - U better pick out a place - at a 100 feet U pull all that power back out them spinning  blades to flare out and gently kiss the ground - Pull that power in too late and U a smoking hole in the ground - Won't hurt a bit!-- Now if U pull it in too soon U gonna stop up in the air somewhere and then hit hard - This will hurt if it don't kill ya !-- Anything go wrong when U flying a helicopter- Auto rotation like that is your only chance to live !- Most only  get to be wrong - Once !- So this gonna happens a lot in training - They can give U all the book learning in the world but if U can't find the "Hover button " in your mind U never gonna fly a chopper !


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2019)

What Nick has is a little different. He has blackberry kush x blue dream x bpu


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2019)

I knew that !- Didn't I ?-- Put da pipe down Other Keef ! -
No !- Butt hole U ain't the boss of me !- Excuse us a for minute ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 19, 2019)

I don't care what you say, these guys are having fun!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 19, 2019)

Here is a video that is worth watching...Mr RSO his own self testifying the truth...watch it, it’s worth it...he has paid attention to the happenings as they relate to our favorite herb...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 19, 2019)

Learned a lesson this evening...do not make your medicine while stoned, that or...learn to make your medicine while stoned...
We’ll see how it turned out, I may have decarbed a bit long...


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy 4 20 OFC!!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....  Happy 420 boys and girls....enjoy the day!


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Ugh !- It's gonna take more than a cup of coffee and a toke or 2 for me to be moving much !- Feel like I been in a mighty fight !-- U know what though ?

O say can U see by the dawn's early light what so proudly we hail'd at the Twilight's last gleaming ....

Happy 420 my people !- U people in prohibition states - Be cool !-- Our time comes !


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2019)

Morning OFC. Its pissing rain. I think there's some hail too... IT IS 4/20!!! It's going to be interesting downtown by the courthouses this year with Medical in effect. Use to be 100's of stoners gathered right next to the state, county and city courthouses. Food, bands, vendors. No body blazed until 4:20 in the park of the gathering. You can come and go freely. It's decrimmed in city limits but now they can bust you for combustion. It seems like you can vape anywhere as long as you're not disturbing anyone with it. I don't go to bars anymore so I don't know what's happening in that scene. 
 I can only imagine what the big festivals are like! 
I typed this like an hour ago and never hit send. I took a .5g dab. I use a nectar collector as a daily driver so I just take sips of the stuff as needed. I'm blasted right now. My whole face is leaking and puffy lol. I think I may have discovered that high thc psychosis they been talkin about!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 20, 2019)

Good Morning Y'all!
Happy 420!!!
Gonna be a Super Moon tonight too!
Got me a date tonight and we gonna moon gaze at the river while enjoying our magical herb!
Have a 420 day y'all!


----------



## zigggy (Apr 20, 2019)

good morning all,,,,,HAPPY  420  everyone,,,,,also happy easter,,,,, my boys out looking for easter eggs ,,,got high last forgot to hide them,,my bad    hes gonna be pissed


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## ness (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy 420 OFC.  Going to be toping the babies today.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 20, 2019)

hey mr keef yes i have a grow going,,,just not in my house ,,after i got busted the members of the church all  found out why i got busted,,,an older dude (60's)from church asked me  about growing i told him it was a lot of hard work and you need a good bit of knowledge,,,we made a deal he would provide the rooms and i would do all the work,,for that we will split 50/50,,,i told him all the rules never tell anyone,,dont let service people in the house unless he calls me first ,,,i go over every two days to check who needs water and other maintenance,,,a while back i brought 3 1500 watt king leds(thank you IRS) and they are working great ,,i have 11 plants that i flipped two days ago ,,,,not sure what strain they are ,,,but i really don't care about that ,,,as long as i know its a good pot ,,,the deal we made seems to be working ,,,he even gave me a key to the house ,,,stay safe and be well my brother


----------



## Gone (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy 420 peeps! You know what is expected of you today.


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2019)

It lives !--
 Zig that sounds like a fine arrangement to me - I don't know about 50/50 but any port in a storm !-- Now this thing about I don't know what strain it is ?-- We can't have that !-U gonna be needing some OFC genetics !- That's why I asked what U were growing !-- U like indicas or hybrids ?- Got no sativa ! - I knows what some dis **** do under LEDS
-- It might be fine weed U growing but I'll put my **** up against it !- Most of what I got come from the OFC or I bred from OFC genetics - Others got stuff fine too ( maybe I know from experience ?)-- A farmer need to know how his crop stack up ?- For my situation I do alright !- After that BPU -x- BB boy got loose and blessed me with too many seed - Umbra bred it I just did an f-1 on it - breeding a first generation female to a full brother - His name was Trips - He came out the ground making 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 -- Anyway I used to send some to anyone who wanted some - Like a club badge or something - I hated to throw them out when I could save someone some seed money - I still got some -
BPU -x BB = Black Berry Kush -x- Purple Citral - x- Uzbekistan hash plant-- x- Blueberry Blast - I don't think Umbra made any commercially available -So they can't be bought -- It's a beast of a blueberry - She'll grow huge she a heavy  producer -- I got a mess of stuff - Don't let me forget !


----------



## drcree (Apr 20, 2019)

gooday all.  2.5" of rain yesterday.  ugh...  hope the sun shines today


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2019)

Hey drcree- Toolman ! - Didn't see ya'll up there !- That BB I was telling Zig about ?-- A chocolate boy got all up on that- Blueberry Chocolate- I got plenty seed and don't have a clue what to expect - 'cept it will be good !-- I need to be set back up and working -- Come on Texas !-- Do something !
I think I might be addicted to this Mimosa ?


----------



## drcree (Apr 20, 2019)

hey keef that sounds sweet if you be askin.


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2019)

When I got some up I won't be needing a lot more seed - I'm clean house !-Several months ago I sent some seed to the Gloman to back me up - Texas a prohibition state and I could get caught and lose everything  - Until The Gloman sent me some seed  back then I'd be back at it without losing the genetics -- So yeah I was asking !- I just need to be stuck in a pocket somewhere where I can get back to it !-- I only got stuff from 4 dads but there was a lot of different moms- Many never been grown out - King Louie the 13 - with a Black Berry Snow Lotus dad and Bred her to B.B. too !
I'll get them organized and put the word out when I'm ready to send them out - let U guys know what I got if U want any ? -  (AK 47 -x- BBSL-) x - B.B. - Who knows 'cept it'll be Dank ?
Where my pipe ?


----------



## drcree (Apr 20, 2019)

thank you brother.  u b a good friend


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2019)

Not a problem Cuz -
Somebody need to tell these pups of mine that it is against the law to give dogs bacon on Saturday- Everybody knows that !- They don't believe me !


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2019)

As long as its kosher, its ok


----------



## ness (Apr 20, 2019)

420 smoking on some of Rose Chocolope.  Keef, I topped all the babies, will flip 12/12 in two days.  Thanks for the tip.  Zigg that's a good deal you got going on.  Working my way to the back yard. Keep on token.


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2019)

I'll tell them that Umbra !- They like some bacon !- Wait !-- Kosher bacon ? -- Naw Cuz !- I can't just  let that slide !- U going straight tohell for dat !
U know that guitar player in the Yardbirds - Look just like a young Jeff Beck ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 20, 2019)

I just spent the morning sifting my compost pile... Got 4 wheelbarrows of fine sifted organic compost...what to do...I already spread one out in a raised bed so I guess I’ll grow some veggies there...I’m gonna save these others for growin some organic herb...and maybe for makin some teas and such...
I’m wondering if I should have some tested to identify any shortcomings so I can correct if necessary...what’d ya think, would that be worthwhile, or just use it...I’m gonna add some worm castings and vermiculite to it as well...
Well happy 4:20...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2019)

Beautiful RE  I would top dress everything with that black gold ya got there.  I don't see any reason to get it tested  if it is composted the ph is ok. That is just the best stuff ever. You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2019)

U gonna regret it when all those half breed Muslim children take over America !-
- I got no response to that !-
 U got me dude !--
(I stepped out  for a troll )--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 20, 2019)

Kinda quiet round here, y’all must be out celebrating the 4:20 day, that or your just stoned as usual...puff, pass...


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2019)

just stoned as usual


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 20, 2019)

Stoned and gardening


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 20, 2019)

Me too, started with 3x5 gallon buckets of sifted compost from my own pile...Added a third of a bag of worm castings, a bit of fishbone meal, some Azomite, blood meal, bat guano, some Epsom salt and lime...and enough perlite to have a speckled appearance. I can add more if needed...mixed it all up and I’ll leave it out covered and cooking whilst I get some seeds popped...this’ll be auto flowers out in the back garden...I have what are supposed to be a blue dream auto...first time I tried a Sativa grow...there will be 6 as these are fems and 3 are for a friend who will receive them after they are in their final size pot...I’m trying this sort of super soil thing so that he hopefully won’t have to mess with nutes...I’ll teach him how to make teas to feed them and hopefully get the job done...after those three go away, I’ll prolly replace them for a later harvest...
So tell me what I’m leaving out and I’ll get some....thanks!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2019)

My Mom had been visiting for a few days.  She left this afternoon.  Time to get stoned.
Have an awesome 420 OFC!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 20, 2019)

2RE you already got more "stuff" in your soil then I do  good luck.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2019)

Here's my endeavors for today


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

Morning OFC 
It's dark - I'm high - Gonna be a good day - Had some face pain yesterday afternoon that got kinda vicious !- Now it's almost 5am and I'm up !- 
Some of ya'll only go to church twice a year -- This one those days - Better get your oldass up !-- Being an outsider I get a little confused bout religion sometimes !- How dahell does a dam rabbit get into the holiday ?-- Painted eggs ?-
Dat **** is beyond me !-- I got Christmas worked out !- - I'm familiar with the old pagan celebrations- Tried to watch that movie The Passion - Couldn't finish - If I wanted to watch a "Snuff" film I don't want religion involved in it !
More Coffee ?-- Wake and Bake !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 21, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Happy Easter!   Flash back...It was always one kid in class who could never find Easter eggs....yet managed to step on 3 and break them???...not to worry...the teacher always had a couple stashed and gave him a couple


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

Hey Hollowpoint - What U doing up this early ?-- Personally I think they doing this Easter egg hunt stuff all wrong !- Put a gram of wax - shatter or something like that in it !- We got a whole new spin on the Easter egg -- Grown people out there hunting thier assoff -- That would be some the best people watching time U could get !-- Showing each other thier Gummies and other prizes !- I think I would enjoy watching more than hunting !-- It could even be done parade style like the Mardi Gras parade in New Orleans - Where the float riders are tossing out beads and other trinkets - Weed treats ?--Be one hellova a parade !- Fine people watching!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2019)

A gram of wax? I might get off my butt for some of those eggs myself !  Good morning stoners


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

I think it is a grand idea Nick - All sorts of weed treats in them eggs would keep them hunting - Only thing is they gonna all get high and get on the road for a little bumper car action -- I think it got to be done Mardi Gras style -- With the parade ending at an outdoor music venue festival or something !- So everybody get high and pass a good time !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 21, 2019)

Sounds like a plan Keef....  kind of and OFC egg hunt maybe....I always get up early....just my personality...allows me and edge on the world


----------



## zigggy (Apr 21, 2019)

good morning OFC,,,,happy easter ,,,,I thought yesterday was easter ,,,the boy woke up and started looking for eggs,,,,ran down to walgreens bought some easter stuff,,,my mother inlaw asked me why the boy was looking for eggs on sat.,,,,man did I fell stupid ,,,just one of the downfalls of having a pot head for a mom,,,,,anyway he has whole bunch of easter stuff ,,, were of to church have a safe easter every body


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

I heard it was against the law to work on Easter so the yard work got to wait !-Another toke or 2 and I'm off to tell some people they greatest fears and nightmares - Lay it all out in front of them in graphic detail !-- I'm a bad man !
Music ?-- Donavan - Started with Hurdy Gurdy Man -


----------



## Gone (Apr 21, 2019)

Keef said:


> I heard it was against the law to work on Easter so the yard work got to wait !-Another toke or 2 and I'm off to tell some people they greatest fears and nightmares - Lay it all out in front of them in graphic detail !-- I'm a bad man !
> Music ?-- Donavan - Started with Hurdy Gurdy Man -


That what we Like about you Sir Keef




Everybody


----------



## Gone (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

Asked that little dog - Do U want a piece of bacon or some smoked CKN ?-- He said-- Yes !-- That's what I thought !-- Little windy at the beach and gonna be hot !--


----------



## ness (Apr 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Happy Easter.  Rose are you cooking today?  I might cook a meatloaf.  RedEyes beautiful rich compost you made.  Nick you got it going on.  Keef you have some special little pals.  Was windy here yesterday, It got in the 40's last night, today the sun is shining, nice morning for outside work.  I'm not ready yet.


----------



## ness (Apr 21, 2019)

Picture worked this time.  There is one plant in the back middle that's not doing to good.  There awful crowded, can't wait until I sex them.


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Happy Easter


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

What U waiting on Ness ?- They plenty big to sex - Flip them lights to 12 /12 - Get the males out and they have enough room !- Wide leaves make me think maybe some of Waldo's chillins in there ?- Whatever there are U got it going on !
Sex them and don't be fixing something that ain't broke - Just keep doing what U do !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2019)

I think today is a good day to stay inside.


----------



## drcree (Apr 21, 2019)

_gooday all.  still no sunshine, but hope y'all have a blessed easter_


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

Umbra those 10,000 clones got stuck in a loop in my mind --
The how to and what would be needed !--How much space - Cuz sometimes I hate U !-- I guess U start by going to the box store and buy 10,000 red solo cups ?- Now where to put them - Only one answer to that question !- Put them everywhere !-
I'm stick to the 100s at a time capacity  !- That I know I can do !
Have to check the local news tonight and see how many tourist sun bathers was used like a speed bump at the beach over the holiday  - There's always some !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2019)

While I was gardening last night I realized one of my new lights is only working at half power.  I am going to have to order a replacement and then I'll send the one that failed back for repair.  It had a driver failure.


----------



## ness (Apr 21, 2019)

Keef, I was waiting until they got bigger to flip.  I give them some of Rose's tea yesterday and it's like they grew an inch.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Those plants look great Nick!  Thanks for sharing.
It  looks like your Boy gets two Easters Zigggy.  How awesome! 







I hope everyone has a great Easter.  You all rock my friends.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter to all my friends at M.P.
Cloudy and cool here in PNW. ..
Ness , beautiful looking plants you too Nick looking great ....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 21, 2019)

A box fulla fems except these two Nurse Larry x Val...with my naked eye, I thought look like girls...after these pics I’m still hopeful...


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

I see what U do RE !- Watch them !-- I don't know ?- I got me some them seed - Let me know how it turns out ?-I've never seen Nurse Larry hermie ! - but I'm leaning that way !-- Nurse Larry-x- Black Berry Snow Lotus - Made a powerful cross - She lost that mystery terp thing and just became a steam roller that keeps coming  !- Rude and crude just walk up and mess U up !

Ten Years After - I'm Going Home


----------



## thegloman (Apr 21, 2019)

Well I'm wasted........and I can't find my way home............
Steve Winwood


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

Again Gloman ?-- I thought weed didn't 'fect U none? -- BB. King ?--  U took it down yet ?-- The blueberry coming thru ?- Should be unmistakable !- Dam it's hot out there!


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2019)

Gloman, how are the Oregon Lemons and BoC F2 coming? You have grand daddy haze x Cheech wizard, anything? Should be monsters


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2019)

Bodhi describes the Cheech wizard as a green curry og


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

Can't go wrong if it came out Bohdi  !- I'm still wanting that Tranquil Elephantizer back - Dam bugs !-- That's one piece of Frosty work right there !-- I'm a little down and out myself -- It's strawberry season and my fermenters are empty !-


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi peeps!  No ness, i don't have to cook we got invited out.That is so nice. I took the BOC, Lambs bread and  Mels gdp/bp... Worst grow i have ever had, no, the next to the worse.  Cleaning up the grow getting ready to seed some Lambs bread. I have no idea what i did wrong, very yellow and dropped leaves, toasted.  Nugs are nice, thank goodness, i don't know how they can be.  Do you think if Lambsbread is a landrace strain from jamaica the LED's were just too hot? But all three plants looked bad. I think my lights are too strong and i can't get them up any higher... Grasping here.  write it off as a bad grow? But i need to know how to fix it besides growing LB outside. Umbra you BOC sure was sticky and smells dankity dank.  
Good to read all of you.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 21, 2019)

I can’t imagine the Jamaican sun being cooler than your leds Rose...


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

Hey Rose !- Wanna grow in water ?-- It may not be true in this case but I swear some varieties drop them fan leaves as they near finish !-- Self trimmers !- Kinda?-
BOC - I know about BOC !--Well  -That boy was all up on Nurse Larry - x- BBSL - Don't know what to expect - All I know for sure is if U breed Dank to dank - It can't help but be Dank!- It's just about fishing for terps !-- That Oregon Lemon Umbra asked the Gloman about ?--
I used that BBSL male on S-x-OL  Got throwed a loop by what it produced -- My nose ain't good enough to identify that smell - It stanks -but it don't play !-- Fine weed !
(Squish -x- OL )- x- BBSL = Stanky !


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

We coming to your town and help U party down - We're an American Band  !- Grand Funk
I think I like Rob Zombie's version best ! - I ain't bullet proof but I could probably slow a few down ?- Got kind of a crab walk thing working !- What was I looking for?- Lose my Dam head if it wasn't nailed on ? --Did I even have anything to say ?- Beats me ?- Where my lighter ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 21, 2019)

We’re at my wife’s aunts for Easter dinner, they are strictly anti weed...I had a toke and an edible before but can’t wait to get away...I like’m alright but they are not my people:..


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

Having to hide who I really am drove me to a most hermit life -I don't like to pretend !- - Then I learned a trick -- Turn a little crazy lose on them - Everybody want me to leave including me !- We all happy !- and quit praying at my food it's getting cold !
Gonna put the rest of that smoked pork roast in the freezer - I had about enough for now - Jet the demon dog he say he'll hold that last chicken leg for me if I want ?-


----------



## ness (Apr 21, 2019)

Evening OFC.  Thanks mrcane.  Nice to see you.  Keef, I always over think thinks.  I can see, now that, I could of flip earlier.   Thing will work out with all the plants, I have.  Some got to be keepers.  Your beans are doing me right.  The picture above, well the one in front the big one is a PH x BBSL.  I'll post another picture with the name of them.  I don't feel like it right now.  Keef, I'm flipping tonight.   RedEyes nice pictures.  Rose, now you can just kick back and enjoy your evening.  No dishes.  I'm still working on the thoughts of making a meat loaf.  It will get done.  Right now, I'm watching teen chefs cooking game.


----------



## ness (Apr 21, 2019)

Everyone have a good evening.  Of to cook that meatloaf.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 21, 2019)

All 3 of the BOC I started were male so they aren't in this grow.
I have 1 Cheech wizard X GDH
1 Oregon lemon
2 Apricot head
And 2 SR-91 x mazar
I'm having some trouble with them but they should snap out of it as they were just repotted.

BB King has a Very Strong earthy hash smell. It just went into jars today.  I don't think there's gonna be any blueberry to it.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

Strong would be the key word there - Give it time Cuz - That would be the first B.B. I heard of that wasn't blueberry for sure !- U ran that SR91-X  ( MZR -x- BBSL) ? - That should have been a very earthy hashy terp profile - I bred Mazar-i-Sharif -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus and used a boy from that on SR91 - BBSL bring the fire - The giant indica Mazar-i-Sharif of Lebonese Blond hash fame and that SR91 -- Sangarara Reserve -x- 91 Dragons -- U got to explain to me how that don't come out fine ?-- That's my Texas Hash plant ! - U need to get back into those BOC seed !- We all could use a nice Hershey bar plant ?-


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

If U don't want people using words like that get an auto censor !- We got one !-- Other Keef - U so nasty !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 21, 2019)

The clear skies and the red sunset now makes this Easter seem extra special tonight.  I hope everyone is enjoying this evening.

Keef:  Things will get better in Texas for you in the coming year.  Hang in there buddy.
http://txcann.com/amended-medical-marijuana-bill-passes-committee-unanimously/

I checked my indoor grow and found a couple leaves on  a few plants to be shiny green.  I don't know what I did.  They cannot have too much nitrogen as I feed them 1/2 the amount of what I am supposed to.  No worm castings in the soil or anything that would boost the nitrogen.   I need to smoke a joint and think about this..... sigh


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

U da man Burnin1 ! - That's my bill !-- It still has to pass a floor vote to become law but yeah !- That would make it a great year !-- I been trying to keep up with it but U always find out before me !-- Not complaining !-- Texas wants some MMJ ? -- I reacon we can hook them up !-- I'm ready !- Open the chute !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 21, 2019)

he he  for sure!
https://www.kxan.com/news/local/austin/could-medical-marijuana-be-legal-in-texas-soon-/1937665995


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2019)

I better get my hustle on - I just knows there's a group of medical professionals gonna be needing somebody like me !-- 1st-- what dahell do these doctors know about weed ?- Who's gonna at each them ?- Or do they just say here's a prescription go smoke some weed ?-- That would be fine for some but what about the ones that it would really help if they took the right amount of the right stuff ? - Did U notice the word prescribe in that bill Burnin1 ?  - I wish they would change that !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 21, 2019)

oh for sure  federal law says it's illegal to prescribe weed... but if the Dr writes a recommendation it's ok.  it would be a cruel trick if the law only allowed precriptions


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 21, 2019)

I think Doctors could face federal prosecution if they prescribe a schedule 1 drug …. one that has no medical use.
anyway they won't do it


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2019)

That's how we got an mmj law that helps no one !-- That ain't gonna work !-- 
See if U remember this one ? 
Driver's Seat - by -Sniff 'n' the Tears


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 22, 2019)

yes I do remember   I actually listened to that one on You Tube recently


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 22, 2019)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2019)

Morning OFC
I don't know if I'm ready for this day yet ?- but the Wake and Bake waits for no one !--


----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2019)

MOrning OFC. I hope everyone had a great Easter. My Auto Northern Hog is almost finished! The clock's ticking on that one for sure. It started to fill in a few days ago too. It hadn't had much bud formation for a while. I thought maybe it was a combination of factors with the major ones being a poor quality light and under watering. Then one morning there were nugs. They're tiny and not very dense. I almost feel like I wasted a plant. But the wife said no HID. Just gonna make me buy more lights is all  She'll be happy again when the brownies start rollin out! 
 I can't wait to get more lights and another tent. It's gonna be a slow build up.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2019)

Hey Nov -- LEDs it is then ? - Put one those 1,000 to 1,500 LEDs in that tent and move on !--There's a learning curve but U won't look back !-U can't put them right down on the plants like U can with T-5s -- Much less power usage means less heat from hot  lights  --They'll do U right !


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2019)

Prescribe ?-- They got a good MMJ bill there if they change that one word - Can't be no Prescribe!- I'm excited for Texas but that one word could screw everything up - It would be a worthless bill !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Good morning friends

It is a beautiful day here in the Sierra Foothills.  

Time to wake and bake.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 22, 2019)

Just dropped the bucks for a new viparspectra  light to replace the one with a bad driver.  I am about to wet a half dozen or so of the BOC f2 seed I received in the mail a few days ago.  I have high hopes for them


----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2019)

Heya Keef! - Yeah LED's are the plan! What I have shows me they are  plenty capable enough given you buy the right stuff. I'm looking at going with BestVA brand lights. They're in my budget as are the King LED. When I compare the two brands the BestVA seem to perform a little better as far as the umols gn paper of course.  I see a lot of growers here using the Kings tho. One other thing, many smaller lights or a few big lights? I can possibly work out the $155 that the 1500w's cost. But I was thinking if I could just buy a small light once or twice a month I could have a light for each sq ft, give or take a few inches. My thought was to obviously get as much of the umols down to the canopy without losing much to spread. If I'm not mistaken the more you get to those buds the more resin the produce?  What does a 1500w lamp from the budget lines compare to in HPS? 600 or 800? Who thought they would give us such crazy tech? Hell, we were looking at mini wind turbines on Amazon last night to power the tents. I'm rambling, sorry. 
 Can anyone kinda clear up my understanding of LED's? I get the feeling with them that ScroG's are gonna be the way to go most times because of all the shoots I have on everything.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2019)

U could use lots of little LEDs--I started that way - Gloman got some CFLS that ran too hot for me -- Talk to RE about some those  strip lights he uses ?-- I was running under power at 600 watts per square meter !- SOG or SCROG would work well with them but 3 -4 foot plant wouldn't be a problem but U got to flip to bloom at the right height or U run out of headroom and they'll get close enough to the light and burn the tops-


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 22, 2019)

I have a 5x5 grow tent with a 2000 watt King LED.  I ordered another King 1000 watt LED to add to it.  I was reading reviews on LEDs and most say the best budget LEDs are made by Roleadro which also makes Mars Hydro lights.  I have not heard anyone here mention this brand. (Roleadro) So I went with another King.  Most lights say they are good for 50,000 hours.  King says their LEDs are good for 10o,ooo hours.  There are soo many brands of LEDs for sale now it is confusing to choose one. ha ha  I think a bunch of smaller lights may give you more coverage than one big light.  I am new to LEDs and MP has helped me learn a lot.


----------



## ness (Apr 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 22, 2019)

Well a whole lotta stuff starting to look like flowers coming along...every day I go in and start bending and pulling things back down and every day something new stick it’s head up...I’m about 2 weeks into flower lighting I guess...
Hey Nov, these lights come in strips about 2 feet long...each one can make 48watts but this is actual consumption watts not some made up comparison to some other kind of light...I find that it is more economical to get more than you need and run them at slightly reduced drive to get the wattage you may want...they attached to a frame to accommodate what ever your grow area is...some folks build with 2 rows of strips, my cabinet is only 32” deep so I have just one row...they are open as you see so air passes thru them and around them keeping them cool, also each one has a heat sink...I have 5 3500K colored strips on one driver and 4 2700K strips on another driver....I could run 430 actual watts but in My small cabinet, just under 7sq ft, I’m under 400 watts...there is no heat buildup and in fact have to use a small heater because the grow is in my unheated shop...they are $30/strip including the heat sink or $19 if you supply your own heat sink...plus a driver once you’ve worked out how many strips you’ll run...more strips and drivers can be added whenever you like...they are made with Samsung LM561C chips...9000 lumens/M2 full spectrum white light...
Solstrip.com I got no affiliation, just like’m...


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 22, 2019)

I run two viparspectra 900s in a 3x7 flower room and am getting excellent results but they do not give a lot of spread.  My old grow room had 7 600 watt units in it and the room was 8x8.  I think with anything below a 600 you just about have to run 1 light per plant.  I once ran two 600's and a 300 over one plant.  That one plant yielded 18 oz. but it was a huge thing 12 ft. in circumference.  One thing you can't do is believe the power ratings of those companies.  My opinion of the bestva lights is they run to the lower edge of the performance range for that price range.  Probably a good starter light though.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2019)

I still got a bunch of Mars Hydro 300 watt light -They starting to age and probably need to be replaced - My aero boxes are about a half a square meter and I ran one over each box - They have a trick switch on them - 2 switches --One for bloom and one for veg - Either one is turned off U got a 150 watt light - I got what I need go get up and running again but I want more better lights--


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 22, 2019)

That is a sweet set up 2Red.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 22, 2019)

My second grow has one plant stretchingto the light.  I need one more small light there.  I need a budget light to cover it.  I think I may buy one of these.
https://www.amazon.com/Giixer-Doubl...F3R5M4GQVWG&psc=1&refRID=BDMQ74XM7F3R5M4GQVWG


----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks for the replies guys!   I guess I'll go with the 1500 and being that lots of people here use the King's I guess I'll use those too. I like the solstrip setup 2RE has but even adding a driver to a premade puts me over and the one I built on the website got expensive fast!But, I can piece by piece one nice light, even repairable, that way instead of buying several. 

 St. Nick- The power ratings are annoying. They vary by manufacturer and don't even represent the true watts! I looked at viparspectra but they're just out of budget for now and I kinda need a quick fix. That big one you grew out, was the bud quality pretty much the same throughout the plant? Were the outside buds noticably different from the area that gets the best light? 

 2RE- Thanks for the info! I had looked them up before following a post you had made. Your explanation cleared some questions about them up. I'm assuming you flower in that cab too? Do you turn up the wattage for flowering? 

 Burnin1 - I'll be in the same space for flowering soonish. By June I hope! Do you think you could use more than 3kw in your 5x5 or is that a good spot to be at? 

Keef- I want more better lights too bud. Actually, I wish a 1k hps cost what a low budget LED does to run!


----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2019)

Keef- I forgot to add- Do you flower in your aero's under those 300w Mars? How did they do if you did? HOw do you grow, do you bush them out or keep it to a cola?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 22, 2019)

novitius said:


> 2RE- Thanks for the info! I had looked them up before following a post you had made. Your explanation cleared some questions about them up. I'm assuming you flower in that cab too? Do you turn up the wattage for flowering?



I started with 5 of the 3500k strips and added 4 of the 2700k strips just before this grow...I vegged with the 3500k and then turned everything on for flower...

Just looked it up, I’ve spent $423 total on my light setup including shipping and sales tax...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2019)

Good morning all, I am tardy.  It is a beautiful morning in my hood.  Hope you are all well stoned.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2019)

Morning Rose !- Gonna be hot again today - 77 in the house - I'm good !
Nov - It's complicated so let me hit some high points--I was in dirt-- Dam Dog Pecker Knats moved in -- Their  larvae eat your roots -- I was upset and didn't know what to do ?-- I found  something called an aero cloner and ordered one - it is just a box with a pump and some spray heads inside sprays the cutting or roots --I chopped the tops off my plants and followed thier instructs best I could-- The tops sprang roots - I did some quick research and ordered some nutes - It was a painful learning experience- The aerocloners was designed badly and only held a couple of gallons of nute water - I went to the home building supply and bought me a couple those 35 gallon black and yellow totes with snap on lids - The lid has a checker board pattern made laying out the grow holes easy --bought me a 2 inch door knob drill cause the 2 inch aero baskets need to fit in the hole - I had trouble with the pump heating up the nute water - The micro sprayers heads were plugging up - Having 12 gallons or so of water in the box fixed the heat problem - I found a filtered pump glued it to a ceramic tile to stabilize it -- Built a micro sprayers manifold out of PVC-
There's some pics back there sometime of my midgets - I had to keep them small because they would get top heavy in bloom and fall over - I decided to keep them that way- For my new Veg - My plants never knew any kind of dirt - Now it's time to apply what I learned and build me a real grow !--So I built me a dozen or so of them cost bout $50 each ready to work - That and a light !
They empty but I'll post a pic of them if U want ?- let me see if I got one on my phone already ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2019)

The roots just hang down into the box and I run the pump 15minutes on and 15 off !-- These got 5 rows  of 7 grow holes - 1 for pump cord and airline to bubbler stones !--leaves a 34 spot cloner !- I be using the same concept when I set back up - but no boxes- Long angled trays !

I ran that white widow of mine cloning from clones for bout 4 1/2 years -24/7/365 Bugs finally  took her from me or I'd probably still be running her !--


----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> View attachment 252418


I don't have a lot of room so I would want to root and flower right there in that same tub with a 600w over it. I remember a picture in one of  the Ed Rosenthal books. Probably the Handbook. Anyway, there was a patio in Spain somewhere that was covered in a miniature forest. There was, I think, 160 10" tall single stemmed buds.They might've been shorter. I vaguely remembering the caption saying that each lil tree yielded an 1/8th. I might want to try that in a sort using shelving inside a tent.  The options available get me running in circles sometimes. I do plan on going back to hydro Keef. I think Im going ot end up with 2 seperate flowering tents.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2019)

Yes Cuz 2 grow areas so U can veg one crop while U bloom another - When harvest comes U clean up bloom and move a fresh crop in from veg !- Umbra harvest 5 times a year like that - I was working out the kinks to a 4 part rotation - Move something to bloom every 2 weeks and after 2 months they start coming out bloom for harvest every 2 weeks - I am not up to getting slammed having to trim a garage full all at once - So instead of spaced out big harvest I just lot a bunch of smaller ones !- I knew I couldn't do here what I was learning I wanted to do - I pretty much got it straightened out my mind !- Probably use those drip  rings like RE and drip my nute water thru then let it drain and do it again


----------



## zigggy (Apr 22, 2019)

good evening OFC,,,,MR keef I'm not sure what strain they are because the stoner buddy of mine that I got my clones from messed up labeling them ,,,they are from good stock ,,,,the guys been growing for years ,,,,his labeling stinks but his clones are great ,,,,we have been exchanging weed for a good long time ,,,I miss you people ,,,its not the same logging in at night ,,,I miss the wake n bake feel for some reason its not the same at night


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2019)

Hey Zig -- U good to go then--Mane U got to keep up with stuff - Everything must be labeled !--  I want clones I got to raise the mother from seed before I really get started cloning good --I want the consistency of clones -  If U can get clones U can work one grow area !- Veg them up some - Flip to bloom- Harvest--  do it again !- I been leaning toward a small commercial grow - So I had some stuff to figure out !-- They weed must flow ! -


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2019)

I got seed to about 3 dozen varieties and the crosses I did -
I gotta get them up and start culling - Thin them down to the best few plants - Always looking for something with a twist!- It wasn't gonna be that I could run to the store a pick up some clones - Like a man alonebin the wilderness - If I couldn't do it no one was gonna do it for me !-I had to learn to do it all - Then there are the extracts - I do not and will not blast with butane but Everything else is fair game - Except growing Autos and hemp !-- I don't do that !-- Gonna grow some sativas one day !-- I still got my eye on a Rosen Press and  hash oil e-cig cartridges- 70 % THC ?-- Texas gonna like that !- If they go MMJ that would be right up my alley !- I know a thing or 2 about MMJ but better than that ? -- I knows some people who do !


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2019)

Good evening OFC. Out the door early this morning. Riding with the head of EHS and inspecting the winery. He got me on 1 thing. I didn't put on my safety belt while riding 100 ft from 1 piece of equipment to another. I have to schedule yearly physical and drug test, lol. So not smoking until it is over.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 22, 2019)

drug tests should be for pharmaceuticals not herbs...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 22, 2019)

I love this time of the evening...
Got some tomatoes and peppers in the ground today...mixed a little coco coir into the soil I’ve been prepping...still awaiting the arrival of some seeds I’m planning but decided to wet a few others while waiting...gonna be 80+ degrees tomorrow, I wanna be growing some outside girls...

To


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2019)

Umbra
Keef say screw'm !- Cheat ! - I would !- Ain't none they dam business anyway !-Whatever it is ?-  If I don't want to do it and U force me ? 'I'm gonna cheat !-- If I can find a way ?- Or create enough chaos - That you'll wish U woulda just left me alone ! -  I had this rule - Under no circumstances would I give dirty pee !- I have a 5th ammendent right not to incriminate myself !- I pee in that bottle I'm incriminating myself !-U not getting dirty pee from me ! --  Not even for the job !- Or else ?- I tend to go with "or else" just about every time !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2019)

That one time I didn't even get fired for refusing a drug screen !- I got fired because I told that  Hospital administrator- If U want to keep that finger U better get it out my face!-- Oh he wanted to lay hands on me bad and this job was over - Please give me a reason to defend myself was what I was thinking !- I wouldn't been in jail long ! -- I was just gonna bite his finger off if I got the chance !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 23, 2019)

Not so sure I would quit smoking for a job any more but I would have (and did) back in the day.  You got this and it'll probably never happen again.  I think I finally got this piece of garbage Harley trike by the horns.  2 more wires and I'm done.  Choppas is easier.


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2019)

I've wired a few bikes in my day and yep choppas is easier. Just had oral surgery so can't smoke now anyway. But I can go without smoking a couple weeks without an issue. It's when it goes on more than that I get unhappy.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 23, 2019)

Quit for many years but sure glad I don’t have to worry bout it anymore...we good! And high...


----------



## mrcane (Apr 23, 2019)

Morning OFC up way to early hanging out with a cup of chai tea and a bowl of Blue Dream....
Had to be on the straight and narrow road for many years because of work. No more, now we do not just get High, we stay high!!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 23, 2019)

Morning Morning OFC....Drug Test Sux! ....Take Mr head of EHS for Taco Tuesday!  Peace


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2019)

Up early, lol. It was so warm last night, I opened the windows. It rained and it woke me up. Then the pool filter came on and I couldn't fall back asleep. Meetings and more fun stuff today. Working on my resume


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2019)

Want up OFC ?-- Living large this morning went and got me some real coffee yesterday- No more instant - Newman's Own Special Blend - I see it coming Umbra !- Working on your resume ? Under occupation U should just put pot farmer ?-- Wedding Cake ? - We don't got that variety in Texas - yet !- Good coffee !- Fine weed and Joe Bonamassa playing some blues for me !-- Redemption- Who killed John Henry- How deep this river flows - Gonna be a good day !


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2019)

I used to do some wiring !- Me and Evan Williams was sharing a joint and wiring some lights out to this pier where I used to live  !- I 'm tell U straight up - There's this law about alcohol and electricity - it ain't gonna turn out well !-


----------



## thegloman (Apr 23, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Livin large this morning are you?  I'm drinkin instant.
Waiting on a BB king bud to dry out so so can sample it.  Its pretty resiny and drying Slow!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 23, 2019)

Good Morning  everyone!  A bootiful day in da hood.  Now, lemme git some coffee in me and a Doob!


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2019)

I love my Kuerig - It is more expensive by the cup but it's good coffee !- When I don't have it Nescafe classic instant is my fall back !- It's OK !- I'm waiting to see what U think of that B.B. - That fresh chlorophyll taste will fade as the blueberry comes out is my guess !- That one I ran for a couple years was unmistakable blueberry - Had the coffee/ tobacco thing going with Master Kush - Grow room smelt like a diner !- with a little in the forest after a rain thing happening too - I'm crowded in here I had to watch the smell !- Don't got nothing like a carbon filter or nothing !
That's why I want some privacy out away from prying eyes and stuff !- Let me work !
Hey Nick -- Fire it up just to burn it down !


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2019)

I use 2 carbon filters in my flower room and pool guy knows when I'm ready for harvest because he can smell it


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2019)

I'd do better out in the country where I could make sure people don't get close to the grow - low 70s at the beach Overcast and chance of showers - I need to do some cleaning and stuff anyway - Gotta take the dogs to the groomer tomorrow so I need to taste some wine and take her a couple bottles - Maybe peach and blueberry ? - Gotta taste it because wine is alive and U need to know if it is wine or if it has turned to vinegar- No one gonna like that !The wine changes as it ages just like jar aging weed !- I don't want to give someone bad wine --that reflects badly on me!
Hey Rose - How's your cancer patient handling the tincture ?- U trying to slowly saturate them with tincture instead of moving right to large doses of  RSO ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2019)

Spring ...


----------



## thegloman (Apr 23, 2019)

Keef
I'm not happy with any of my current wine.
I'm gonna take the peach, grape and pear and run them thru the still.  Theres nearly 5gal. Of it so I expect at least a half gal. Of brandy.
I gotta make more blueberry. It was really good! Too bad I gave so much of it away!


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm try a different way to get to brandy -- U know how I reduce the wine by freezing off water ice ?- It's my thought that I'm also concentrating the nasties in the head - So I'm try freezing a 5 gallon fermenter down to 2 gallons - Then I want to heat it up and figure out how to cook just the head off - Probably be just a guess but I should he able to get most of it off ? Should really bring out the fruit ?


----------



## drcree (Apr 23, 2019)

gooday all.  off to dr appts.  poke and prod and not even a handshake


----------



## ness (Apr 23, 2019)

Good morning folks.  Coffee sound good.  Another cup then hang out some cloths.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2019)

Good morning peeps,  you guys look like your all doing good. RE, love your little spot outside there. Nice Iris Umbra, i am sorry those people are asking you to do stuff you shouldn't like quit smoking pot.
We have an ancient espresso machine. we have had 3-4 of them in our life. little 100 buck machines.. love my coffee. Don't know what we will do when this one goes, they are more expensive now.  
I am trying to figure what to grow od, or rather what bud will grow outdoors. ha. I have mimosa seeds sent as a wonderful gift i know nothing about. I have  adcd/hemp seeds, for the nephew maybe depending on testing, I know i want to do chocolate something..  Tangie? ok....


----------



## thegloman (Apr 23, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'm try a different way to get to brandy -- U know how I reduce the wine by freezing off water ice ?- It's my thought that I'm also concentrating the nasties in the head - So I'm try freezing a 5 gallon fermenter down to 2 gallons - Then I want to heat it up and figure out how to cook just the head off - Probably be just a guess but I should he able to get most of it off ? Should really bring out the fruit ?


I read that freezing it will cause it to turn brown. I haven't tried freezing anything but the pear but its kind of a golden color. Its a good way to concentrate the mash before a run on the still tho.


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2019)

Good morning everyone! Coffee is a necessity today! It's like 70 and gray here. Windows wide open and a nice breeze. I started making plans to buy a light and then it hit me last night, your wifes birthday is next month dummy. That money should go to something nice for her. 
You guys and ur home made wines. Wish I could partake but I'm allergic to alcohol. I break out in police!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 23, 2019)

Good morning old farts...make your day a good one!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 23, 2019)

Rose, if I could grow outside I would grow out one of Keefs blueberry. I had a great yield the 2 times I grew it and the terpine profile was best I have ever had


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2019)

Nov all the drinking I do is taste testing don't take much - I quit drinking several years ago- I too had an allergy to alcohol!-- I got what's called Whiskey Bumps -- U know when U drink whiskey and bump into things like doors and trees and other people's fist ?- I'm too old to be doing that !- It's one those things like - Why do U grow weed ?- I just enjoy the process of making it !- Same kind of satisfaction U get from a good crop !- RE got some trophies for his beer !- Umbra can kick it !-Nick got the skill -- The Gloman ?- That talk of cooking off the head ?--That's moonshiners talk !- He knows what I was talking about and he know how to kick start a still too !-
He should post a pic of that little stove top still - creativity at work - Nice little thump keg /doubler - Love that worm !- Stuff probably make me eat **** and howl at the moon !-If I drank it !-I think dissolving RSO into it to make that Green Dragon is diabolical --  He scares me !-- but he won't want for alcohol for RSO or have to buy expensive Everclear !- A country boy can survive !- -- If I wanted that light right there ?- How much liquor would it take in your hands for me to walk out here with it ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 23, 2019)

I have an expresso pot that sits on the stove or campfire, or a hot engine block


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2019)

I've drank plenty of shine. It is a different experience than store bought alcohol for sure. I drank a quart over a night and still got up for work the next morning with no hangover more than once. It'll give me the squirts tho lol. My problem is I don't know when is enough. I keep goin till im in jail. Most likely a fight in some bar I never been in and aint got no business bein inside in the first place! Sobriety fits me well now though. I wasn't ready before. There's little I miss about alcohol. Wine with a good meal, Jack Daniels with a Ribeye and Arrogant Bastard Ale. That's it! I can understand the love of the process tho Keef. Maybe after I've got a good 15 - 20 years under my belt I'll try making some wine. I got to much to lose these days  Reward is never gonna = the risk!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 23, 2019)

This is the medicine cabinet today
4.5 weeks into flower run

5 Gallon Fabric pots

Ushio US5001670 600 Watt HPS

1000 watt 400 draw Hi Gro Optical series led

LOS soil , original run was 50% ocean forest ,25% happy frog, 25% hot soil I make

I reuse and rearm after each run,I have 2 batches…..I use one while the other cooks a bit

I add worm casting and occasional bag of ocean forest to replace volume lost to root balls and my OFC self-spilling a little lol.

5x5 grow space

6 inch in line with carbon filter

7 plants

2x PK

3x mataro blue

1x Chem Dog

1x GDP


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2019)

Work it Hollowpoint !- Looks like it's gonna be a healthy harvest too !- Love some bud porn !- I've thought about going back to dirt but there's the shoving thing !- So I thought might be be best I set me up a system where I can pump water with a switch instead of messing with a shovel !- - I'm hoping I can find a place with 2 rooms I can grow in or some divided Bay- I'd like 3 grow areas if I can swing it - A bloom maybe the size of a 2 Bay mechanics shop ?- and almost that much room in veg ?-- Just a little dream grow - I don't think it would be too hard to recover my investment especially if Texas change this stupid law ! but I'll adapt to what I find !-- There will be a grow !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 23, 2019)

Well, I lost one of my NLxV’s today due to boyhood...chopped that sucka outa there...
Now I got more room to spread out the rest of the girls...the other still looks girly to me...



[email protected] boys....


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2019)

Took the guys from East Coast to another winery site today. There's a guy from NJ in the crew. We talked quite a bit about the NY mob and the Philly mob. Took them to an Italian Restaurant out here. Home early because they are all on East Coast time, lol.


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2019)

So why did they change the font?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 23, 2019)

I didn’t even notice...lol...


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2019)

It looks the same now, but didn't earlier


----------



## zigggy (Apr 23, 2019)

good evening OFC ,,,,,,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi zigggy, you’n the boy good I hope!!!


----------



## zigggy (Apr 23, 2019)

real nice night down here,,,, think ill go for a run 1 or 2 miles,,,,yes were doing good ,,,,,thanks for asking


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 23, 2019)

Finished up the trike,  coulda been done yesterday if it weren't for a cheap Chinese knockoff part that didn't work.  replacement light will be here tomorrow for the grow and the lawnmower guy was here today so my grass got cut!  All in all a good day.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 23, 2019)

Good days are nice...mine wasn’t bad...had some tokes got a few things done, the pain level is ok and I’m still breathin...we might have even made a step toward healing the family...


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 24, 2019)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Apr 24, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Time to brew some more tea!
All the girlz are starting to come out of their funk after being transplanted into their big pots.


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Still trimming


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2019)

Morning OFC! ITs a sunny day!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2019)

Good morning guys,
 So what am i going to do.. my boy is a girl!!!! What the heck? What am I new? So much for lambsbread seeds. how can they all be girls? they weren't femenized. I have two seeds left, should i ask the girls to wait and start those other two to see if i have a boy?  I have three girls starting to flower that i was going to breed. I have changed the lights to reveg. shooot. 
 who was it that told me i should grow Keef's blueberry, isn't that my blue berry?  I need to smoke some pot and get straightened out. be back.


----------



## ness (Apr 24, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  70's out.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 24, 2019)

Sorry Rose...I just chopped ona your blueberry boys...but he’s in my compost by now...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2019)

Do you love the smoke RE?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 24, 2019)

Well, $h!t....didn’t notice this yesterday but it was supposed to be a feminized shark shock CBD...
Looks to me like both...I’ve never had a hermie before...is that what I got here? I guess I better get IT outa there...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 24, 2019)

I do like the blueberry yes, ona my faves...and in fact the only plant I’ve been able to taste when smoking...


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2019)

View attachment 252429


Rosebud said:


> Good morning guys,
> So what am i going to do.. my boy is a girl!!!! What the heck? What am I new? So much for lambsbread seeds. how can they all be girls? they weren't femenized. I have two seeds left, should i ask the girls to wait and start those other two to see if i have a boy?  I have three girls starting to flower that i was going to breed. I have changed the lights to reveg. shooot.
> who was it that told me i should grow Keef's blueberry, isn't that my blue berry?  I need to smoke some pot and get straightened out. be back.


Hey Rose! I've read that by increasing N early,using almost zero K ealry on and  lowering humidity and running high temps in the veg phase can help to produce males. Let me find my source before I'm quoted for misleading canon lol. I know for sure it's Jorge cerventes that wrote it but I'm a lil fuzzy on specifics atm. You probably know this stuff anyway.

Edit: Here's a screenshot of the text! I was not right !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 24, 2019)

Rose, that was me I'm afraid.  Of all the stuff I got from keef one plant stood out and I swear that thing tasted and smelled like a Blueberry jolly roger.  I dunno where he got it from, likely as not it was yours.  It wasn't the most potent but it was good and it was really impressive to listen to people complement it.


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2019)

What up OFC  !- Wrong day for the groomer !-- Old stoners? -- I haven't grown that blueberry from Rose -- What I refer to when I say the blueberry is - Umbra's BPU -x- B.B. ( B.B. King ) - He bred it I was growing some and a boy got loose and I got f-2 seed !- Still do !-- It'll grow a monster plant !--Gloman just finished one and I did send Nick some seed too long time ago -- Later I had 2 blueberries- Both from Umbra and couldn't decide which I liked best - They were close !- So I bred them -( BPU-x- B.B.)-x- (GDP -x- BPU )--  Bet ya it'll be blueberry ?--


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Good morning

Beautiful day here today.  I think I am gonna plant some Purple Punch outside next month.  Something new.

My Pineapple Upside Down Cake plants are all starting to turn dark green.  I suspect it could be my Black Magic soil.  There are no nutes added to it, but it looks like maybe it could be too rich in nitrogen.  The leaves are doing the claw, but the tips are not burned like you would think with too much nitrogen.  Always something new with each grow.   I only feed my plants half of the nutes I should so this one has me scratching my head...

Thanks for sharing your garden pics guys.  

Have a GREAT day!


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2019)

Burnin1 - I guess I just became a "Hemp farmer " ?-- No !--That's not pot it's this new strain of indoor hemp !- Yeah !- That's what it is !


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2019)

Umbra's Blueberry BPU-X-BB- (B.B. King ) =  Blackberry Kush - times - Purple Citral- times - Uzbekistan hash plant- bred to Blueberry Blast !

RE - Don't U just hate it when U see that?- Dam boys !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 24, 2019)

Yeah, and it was supposed to be a feminized seed...
Guess it’s true, nature finds a way...


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2019)

Just ordered a King Plus 1500W. It'll be here friday.


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2019)

That's about what I'm  thinking about Nov - Let me know how it do ?
Went out for a quick troll - Other Keef pick a fight - Had to step out and reload - Gonna go get me some more !- After a toke or 2 !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 24, 2019)

Nov
I been using a king 1200w and a king 1500w. 
I'm real happy with both but would go for the 2000w if I did it again.
With the 2 I get good coverage in a 5 x 8 space.  
Good lights for the money.


----------



## ness (Apr 24, 2019)

Good Evening OFC.  Smoking on some northern lights.  Rose, I want to thank you again.  I am most grateful for your gift.  Crop is still green.  I trim some lower branches, did a watering and there looking good.  Keef how long before the plants show sex after putting it on 12/12?


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2019)

Ness U should see something around 2 weeks some earlier some later !-- Indicas seem faster to me than hybrids !
I just saw something on the news I didn't think I'd ever see around here - Simple possession the cop has the option of giving U a ticket instead of taking U to jail - I know from experience that after the asswhooping I'm get the jail option - But I always said if they ever started  giving tickets for possession - I'm have to have me one them tickets to frame one day !-- What dahell happening in the belly of the prohibition beast ?-- **** be changing in Texas !
I'm still gonna be inclined to run !


----------



## ness (Apr 24, 2019)

Thank you Keef.  Have a good evening.


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning guys,
> So what am i going to do.. my boy is a girl!!!! What the heck? What am I new? So much for lambsbread seeds. how can they all be girls? they weren't femenized. I have two seeds left, should i ask the girls to wait and start those other two to see if i have a boy?  I have three girls starting to flower that i was going to breed. I have changed the lights to reveg. shooot.
> who was it that told me i should grow Keef's blueberry, isn't that my blue berry?  I need to smoke some pot and get straightened out. be back.


No keef's blueberry is 2 of my things he bred together


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Nov
> I been using a king 1200w and a king 1500w.
> I'm real happy with both but would go for the 2000w if I did it again.
> With the 2 I get good coverage in a 5 x 8 space.
> Good lights for the money.


Hey Gloman, how close do you get those lights? I'm learning how to use these things. It seems like my low watt strip does great up close or far away. The bigger light I'm using seems like their happier when it's farther up. I see a lot of people say 24" but also see people say 30". I'm wondering on 18"?


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2019)

novitius said:


> View attachment 252430
> View attachment 252429
> 
> Hey Rose! I've read that by increasing N early,using almost zero K ealry on and  lowering humidity and running high temps in the veg phase can help to produce males. Let me find my source before I'm quoted for misleading canon lol. I know for sure it's Jorge cerventes that wrote it but I'm a lil fuzzy on specifics atm. You probably know this stuff anyway.
> ...


If this were true, I'd produce nothing but male plants


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Nov
> I been using a king 1200w and a king 1500w.
> I'm real happy with both but would go for the 2000w if I did it again.
> With the 2 I get good coverage in a 5 x 8 space.
> Good lights for the money.


If you went spydr+ it would change everything you know about growing and yield.


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2019)

novitius said:


> Hey Gloman, how close do you get those lights? I'm learning how to use these things. It seems like my low watt strip does great up close or far away. The bigger light I'm using seems like their happier when it's farther up. I see a lot of people say 24" but also see people say 30". I'm wondering on 18"?


My spydr+ is 18" and is ideal for the power it puts out.


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2019)

I told them  BPU -x- B.B. was your work Umbra and that was what I was running as my blueberry - I did breed your B.B. King to GDP-x- BPU- but I haven't grown any out yet !
I got lots of stuff from U - I grow it proudly and tell people where I got it !-- I stacked some your work but I don't claim it as mine !-
 Spyder LEDs ?-- Thank U Umbra !-- U got good timing !- 
Storms coming in soon !-- So says the face !-
Here hit this ? - Nice huh ? - I know the farmer !


----------



## zigggy (Apr 24, 2019)

good evening everybody ,,,,,





novitius said:


> Just ordered a King Plus 1500W. It'll be here friday.


,,,,I think you will like it ,,,I brought 3 of them with my income tax check,,,they seem to be working great ,,,,I never thought you could get buds without a hps ,,,,but it looks like you can ,,,,,,,


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2019)

umbra said:


> My spydr+ is 18" and is ideal for the power it puts out.


thanks Umbra. I guess I'm worried about intensity. I took a look at the Spydr+ and that is very nice. It's on the upgrade list lol.


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good evening everybody ,,,,,,,,,I think you will like it ,,,I brought 3 of them with my income tax check,,,they seem to be working great ,,,,I never thought you could get buds without a hps ,,,,but it looks like you can ,,,,,,,


That's good to hear Ziggy! How close do you run yours?


----------



## zigggy (Apr 24, 2019)

hey keef saw something on the news about florida going legal,,,,you can possess a small amount of bud ,,,,and  can only grow 6 plants ,,,,that's not gonna work for our Ocala deal ,,,unless its 6 plants per person ,,,then we get about 16 people that will give us 99 plants keep the feds off our back,,,nice to dream some time


----------



## zigggy (Apr 24, 2019)

8 to 10 inches ,,,,but I may need to change that ,,,I use to use the hand deal ,,,but your hand on the top of the plant and see if your hand gets hot,,,,but these don't give off the much heat so Its hard for me to tell ,,,still playing with the height thing


----------



## zigggy (Apr 24, 2019)

good night guys ,,,,got a long drive in the morning ,,,getting up at 4 to drive to Miami ,,,,,stay safe and be well ,,,,zig


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2019)

Good night ZIG !-- That Ocala thing isn't off the table but I got a hand to play here 1st !- If I pull it off I'll stay in Texas !
I ain't never been legal yet so why am I gonna start playing some plant counting game now ?-- Lots of people will start growing - I keep above the low hanging fruit I might be OK !- Put me some lawyer money up and crank it out is my plan !-- I promise U not gonna just stumble upon the grow !- If U ain't supposed to be there ?-- Don't be coming around !


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2019)

Ordered the fake pee and smoking a fatty


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 24, 2019)

umbra said:


> Ordered the fake pee and smoking a fatty



I am ROFLMAO!   Good for you!  

I had a heckuva day!  Went to the garden and put up a new light to replace the one with a bad driver.  Called the company, they are sending me a new light and a shipping label to send the old one back.  Now that be service in my book.  I had one clone survive outta 12 and 3 of my 6 seedlings kicked the bucket so I started 6 more.   I will perservere


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2019)

1 of my DE ballasts crapped out after 2 years and 11 months on a 3 years warranty. They sent me a new 1 and paid the shipping both ways.


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2019)

Ole Brain Damage said cheat !- I would !- They just laughed and laughed !- Hit it again Umbra - Without ain't no way to live !- Did U get a kit with a warmer and leg bag ?- Whatever it takes - Now if they walk in with a cheek swap - Dis pass da flock out !- I haven't faced that one yet - Not going to willingly either !- 5th ammendment !- Can U fake a seizure ?-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 25, 2019)

zigggy said:


> hey keef saw something on the news about florida going legal,,,,you can possess a small amount of bud ,,,,and  can only grow 6 plants ,,,,that's not gonna work for our Ocala deal ,,,unless its 6 plants per person ,,,then we get about 16 people that will give us 99 plants keep the feds off our back,,,nice to dream some time



Zigggy, you try to make a legal living at this and they will try to take everything you got...they are going to make it very expensive to be in the pot bizz...that’s how it is here anyway...pi$$’es me off too...it should be just like growin veggies in the back yard and sellin’m on the side of the road...my daddy used to do that with his garden...it should not be a controlled substance...it’s a friggin plant!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 25, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...another round of rain for us...over 10 inches this month so far....hoping to miss the most of this round.


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2019)

Good Morning OFC!
I'm glad I have the light ordered, it was driving me crazy. Next step for the grow is get 1 more and a 4x4 or 5x5 and get a hydro setup going. I think I'm going to go back to DWC. It's pretty easy except for switchin out res's. Maybe I build a RDWC and take a few moments to install some drains this time. I usually use a big ol tub or 5 gal buckets. Our water is pretty bad here though. It runs around 9 and I've seen as high as 1200ppm straight from the tap. So that means an RO filter too.That's a couple miles down the road tho unless I luck into a bit of cash again like this time. Best thing is, I still have the money I set aside for my wifes birthday. The woman is a gift from God!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 25, 2019)

Not knocking water farmers but if you are trying to grow on a budget water farming does not seem to be the way to go


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2019)

GH 3 part, Cal Mag, Up n Down, net pots, rockwool plugs, if you use grow rocks you can clean off old roots....I think that's the upkeep. Occasionally you need to replace air stones or a pump. I never had a pump fail but I only] ran at most 3 plants and just for the single life cycle. 

Nick, do you recycle your soil?I haven't grown in soil since high school. It wasn't organic then either. Shipments of soil are kind of a problem here.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 25, 2019)

I recycle everything.  I have soil still in use I brought from NC 4 years ago when I moved here and buckets That I have used so many tmes I have to ut labels on em 'cause they have plant names all over em.


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Keef, yes I got the warmer and leg holder. Big meeting today for work. Another 90+ day. Cooling off some this weekend. Pool is ready.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2019)

Morning OFC -- Demon dogs at the groomers !- Gonna be hot here too - Like that's new !- I guess I should B-real today ?-- Maybe after a toke or 2 !


----------



## ness (Apr 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Relaxing day today.  Coffee empty   lol hollowpoint.  Keef you better check in to see if the groomer is ok.  What's the name of your little bugger?  Is it Jet?  My memory stinks.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I hope everyone is having a fantastic day!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2019)

Good morning all, well i  put a dried nug of lambsbread in the bong this morning. HAPPY GIRL!!!!! It is the real deal. woo hoo. 
Beautiful day here. i have work to do in the grow, take clones to figure out what to start for od and what am i doing indoors, and do i really want to grow indoors with airconditioning?
I went to lunch with my sister yesterday and the last lunch i took her to was expensive so it was paybacks. had a crab and shrimp salad that was wonderful. yum
Umbra, lol, so glad you made that decision. 
Hi to each one of you. Ziggy, ness, RE, Nick, burnin, keef, nova,HP, Keef, and anyone i am missing.  Thanks for being here!


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2019)

I don't know what I'm gonna do with that little dog ?- Handed him to the groomer and he want to growl and protect her from me !- Something wrong with him !-  They buddies !- I'm just his chew toy I guess ?- Little bastid ! - He getting a bath !- Ha ! Ha !- He truly hate a bath !

Hey Rose !- Crab and shrimp salad ?- I''ll take one to go !- Mmm !- Put it right next to that coconut fried shrimp with Pina Colada tartar sauce !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 25, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
It simply amazing what a difference it makes using teas.
I don't know what actually caused my PH prob7lems but its all going well now after transplanting and 2 soil soaks with compost tea fortified with molasses and EM1.
Its foamy so I guess its working.


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2019)

Meeting went great. Everybody super happy. They gave me this poker chip, so I could buy their wine at discounted price. Lol bought the expensive stuff. Sales rep bought cases of the expensive stuff.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2019)

Stopped by to pick up cash for the groomer - Only had $15 in the account -- Keef on the warpath !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 25, 2019)

Oh no!  Last time that happened to me it was the tax man.  Not good.  I hope you are luckier.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 25, 2019)

Back at the shelter walk’n dogs...This is Packer....there is a nice path around a large pond...usually on the back side I light up a doob, but I forgot to bring one [email protected]


----------



## thegloman (Apr 25, 2019)

What up Packer!!!!
Welcome!  We Love pooches!
 He looks like he'd make somebody a Great friend!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 25, 2019)

Here’s Flanagan...he’s a big boy!
Still no doob but I got “blackberry smoke” in the ear pods!!!medicate my mind...


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2019)

I got my dogs - It wasn't the tax man it was the ex - I am not civilized enough to be around U good people right now !- I be back if and when I can !


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2019)

Be cool Keef!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 25, 2019)

2RE
Hey there Flanagan!
He takes a good pic!  I bet you get attached to them guys walking them.    I'd be tempted to take them All home.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2019)

Keef, maybe it was a mistake, a glitch,not planned. Dont blow if ya dont have to. Takes  so much energy. Easy fo me to say i know but im smoking good pot and am hopeful. Sorry. Breathe


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 26, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Its Friday! ...So Smile a bit !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 26, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Well I had big plans to mulch in my flower beds but it seems mother nature has other plans.
Rain and more rain.
Guess Ill be "driving miss daisy" today.  Doctor visits etc.
Think Ill do a wake n bake with Frank's Gift.   Join me?


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 26, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Not knocking water farmers but if you are trying to grow on a budget water farming does not seem to be the way to go


Not always I use a NFT system and the cost is minimal for the return


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 26, 2019)

Hey Glowman  first up again I see , bake and sleep at this end of the globe , Friday night football and then the fart sack for me 
have great day


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 26, 2019)

Got you covered on a wake and bake...fruity pebbles OG...Coffee and off for a walk


----------



## drcree (Apr 26, 2019)

gooday all.  more of the same--rain and dr appts.  humph!
hope y'
all are great today!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 26, 2019)

Hey folks,  same here, rain and chilly.  Garden I doing great and I have fresh coffee and a doob.  Whats to improve on?  I think I'll lie low today and wake and bake and bake and bake.....


----------



## novitius (Apr 26, 2019)

Good Morning OFC! I hope everyone has an awesome day. To much cleaning to do today. Waiting on the 1500w to show up too. Can't wait for that to get here! It's going in immediately. I'll leave the other one running too just in case there are any faults I guess. I've seen posts/reviews where people put in a new light and it dies overnight or something.



Rosebud said:


> Good morning all...
> Hi to each one of you. Ziggy, ness, RE, Nick, burnin, keef, nova,HP, Keef, and anyone i am missing.  Thanks for being here!



Hi to you Rosebud as well! Thank you for all the work you do! I wanted to ask you to teach me to make RSO someday, hopefully this year, if you wouldn't mind? I've watched a couple videos on the Tube but it always helps to have an experienced head to ask


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Perfect morning, not a cloud in the sky. Hitting 90's again today. Pool is ready. Wake n bake some purple pineapple bomb x BoC.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2019)

Who has Lambsbread in a bong????? I DO!  Worth waiting for. happy rosebud. HP how is that fruity pebbles, is it sativa? I have not had the pleasure.
You been busy umbra, do you enjoy your pool?  pineapple bomb sounds good.  taking bud to the eye doc so i can drive him home. Need to do outside work, think when i get back i will repeat the bong. 
Have a great friday people.  
Nova, i use a distiller to get the booze off my rso and it is so worth the money if you need to make a lot of it. I will be happy to help you when you are ready.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2019)

Cane, i forgot cane, up there in the most beautiful part of the world.


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Who has Lambsbread in a bong????? I DO!  Worth waiting for. happy rosebud. HP how is that fruity pebbles, is it sativa? I have not had the pleasure.
> You been busy umbra, do you enjoy your pool?  pineapple bomb sounds good.  taking bud to the eye doc so i can drive him home. Need to do outside work, think when i get back i will repeat the bong.
> Have a great friday people.
> Nova, i use a distiller to get the booze off my rso and it is so worth the money if you need to make a lot of it. I will be happy to help you when you are ready.


Yes I enjoy the pool. When its 100 and been working all day, it refreshes me.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 26, 2019)

I miss my pool.  The old house had a nice pool and a hot tub.  Now I just got a river


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2019)

The dog fights the chain - The beast wants to hunt and this is a one way hunt I don't want - I would venture that this is not a healthy state of mind ?-


----------



## thegloman (Apr 26, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Hey Glowman  first up again I see , bake and sleep at this end of the globe , Friday night football and then the fart sack for me
> have great day


It seems the older I get the earlier I get up!
My dogs won't let me sleep past 4am


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 26, 2019)

Good morning old farts...hope y’all are high, and mighty stoned...
Monday is the wife’s birthday but we are busy that day so, takin her to lunch today at a nearby tulip garden and cafe...


----------



## novitius (Apr 26, 2019)

The light is here and installed (kind of) . I think the Auto is already to tall for the light that's in there as it is. So, I got somewhat creative. I may hang the other light the same way for a few days. Here's before:






And after:






The King is a little farther away being hung on the side. I'm impressed by the light. I looked at it to make sure all the LED's were lit, with the glasses on and it left blurple/white/pink dots everywhere. It was kinda weird because the dots didn't stay the same color lol. Kinda looked like when you get early visuals from some shrooms.  So that's 488w, actually if you count the strip for clones it's 524w, from the wall in a 2x4 with 4" centrifugal and a filter on the ground. I want a bigger oscillating fan in there too but the lil one does ok. I just move it around alot. Anyway, windfall pushed me ahead of schedule, flower tent is next on the list! As soon as I take down the auto I'll rearrange the tent!


----------



## ness (Apr 26, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.  novitius nice set up.  This day is flying by.   I haven't even been outside yet.  Getting ready to put the outside grow tent up.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2019)

Im sitting in the sun in the car waiting for bud at the eye doc. Doc should be impressed with his glaicoma numbers.
I bet you do enjoy that pool umbra. 
I got some lime green and purple plants that look cool. All the cherry blossoms are flying by on a breeze.


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2019)

Remember Charlottesville !- Will be the cry when ANTIFA comes to your rallies !-- There won't be enough cops to keeps us off of U this time !- We not coming to talk !

(A trolls work never stops !)


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 26, 2019)

We’re sitting in the shade havin a subway Samich before taking Jozi on a hike along the American river...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 26, 2019)

Hey Keef or somebody...there’s a fella here that could use some waterpharming instruction...I can’t help him since my only try ended with dead plants...
https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/am-i-set-up-for-failure-already.76254/


----------



## zigggy (Apr 26, 2019)

good evening everyone .....TGIF ,,,,,,,





2RedEyes said:


> Zigggy, you try to make a legal living at this and they will try to take everything you got...they are going to make it very expensive to be in the pot bizz...that’s how it is here anyway...pi$$’es me off too...it should be just like growin veggies in the back yard and sellin’m on the side of the road...my daddy used to do that with his garden...it should not be a controlled substance...it’s a friggin plant!


,,,,thanks 2re....I got this ,,,Ocala is just a dream at the moment ,,,maybe several years from now ,,,I got 5 acres about 40 miles from my house ,,,,the land aint going where ,,,legally my sister owns half ,,and is totally against growing weed on it ,,,but I  could buy her half cheap as she don't want it ,,,I'm willing to wait ,,,,ive already had one run in with the police ,,,and lost big ,,,nice to be here with you guys this evening


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 26, 2019)

good evening OFC

I have been working my Nephews **** off around here today.   
He left a few hours ago.  I have been getting really stoned since
Did ya ever notice that the flame from a lighter turns green in front of LEDs...
Don't mind me
Just passing through
Have a stoney night.


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2019)

Dam pink light farmers !-- Work it NOV !
RE --I went and helped the new water farmer out best I could - I'm sure he'll have more questions - 
Don't be looking at your lights like that !- Blind your oldass !- I need some them LEDs glasses- I got UV sunglasses - 
From now on U see a house or window with a pink glow -- U know what they doing in there !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks RE and Keef for helping the poster. Ziggy, it is nice to have you here with us this evening.  How is the boy doing? I bet he is great.  
I am going to go prune roses at the halfway house it the morning. I will smoke before I  start. lol  I saw three in the front and she says there are more in the back. i hope they aren't horrible. Enjoy your evening you peeps.


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2019)

Toke or 2 ?
Dam I can stir  some **** up !-


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2019)

keef i bet they love having you there. What did they think of judge Napolitano's telling them about obstructing justice? shocked but surprised.


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2019)

Rose -- He a Traitor !-- Judge Crazy Bi*ch the only judge there they believe ! - AMI/ Pecker == Fox/Hannity -- Hope U got a good lawyer Hannity - They coming for U !-- Call Michel Cohen - He'll fix it !-- Maybe make sure U do or don't end up in a cell with Ben Dover ?
They think I'm da devil !

U know I'm vain ?-- If they increase security at the rallies ?- U gotta let me take a tiny-tiny bit of the credit ? - I wouldn't want to be at one - I don't know ?- might be fun ?-- See that guy over there - I remember his pic from Charlottesville  !-He's in disguise but that dude with green teeth  - He's ANTIFA !- Get him boys !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 27, 2019)

Can't help myself I have to let you guys see this


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 27, 2019)

They have about a month to go....

Here's a serious Sativa!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 27, 2019)

Sorry


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 27, 2019)

Very nice Nick and frosty, I got no buds right now...mine are just starting to flower...


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks,  I'm having my issues but overall they look prtty good.  Day 32


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 27, 2019)

Good Morning....Wheels are starting to turn in the South....Lots of legislation on Hemp cultivation in progress. Discussions on recreational legalization is included in some areas, I strongly feel with the change in demographics that recreational cannabis  will be a reality in southern tier states!...Enjoy the weekend...Peace


----------



## Keef (Apr 27, 2019)

Morning OFC
I see it too Hollowpoint !-- I'm  sitting down here on my surf board waiting to catch me part of that Green Wave !
I ain't real happy about hemp but ?- Let'm have it !

Me and Other Keef up early ( 5:30) !- I'm get that cocky sum beech too high today !- Instead of the kindly gypsy palm reader or the mysterious tarot card divination helping U navigate a difficult situation ? - He bring his dark arts !- -He say -- This is one of your nightmares and this is how it's gonna come to be !--
Hold on !--He need another toke !- and more coffee !- He such a dirty white boy !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 27, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Hold on tight!
Anybody want to make a small wager on if the feds make pot legal in the next 2yrs?
BIG money is investing it.
Keef 
Make sure you got that board all waxed up!


----------



## Keef (Apr 27, 2019)

Music -- Donavan -" Atlantis" -- I do love the old legends -
Ultimate mind Farts !
Other Keef pretty lit up !

Morning Gloman ! -- Remember that part about playing fair ?- I'm not gonna do that !


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 27, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Can't help myself I have to let you guys see this[/QUOTE
> fair dinkum ripper you got there


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 27, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Can't help myself I have to let you guys see this


fair dinkum ripper you got there


----------



## Keef (Apr 27, 2019)

Crockett - What's up Cuz ?- This isn't Nick's first time around- Work it Nick !-Bet U be glad to get the grow back home !- - Work ?- This place is a wreck !-
I need to strap my weed Wacker on and do battle with the local vegetation today - Or I could clean up inside ? - I end up doing stuff in spurts around here and never quite catch up !-- I need to move myass back to the country - and away from all these people !-- Saw on the news somebody used a tourist as a speed bump again -- U can't be doing that ya'll - I lay the blame right at the foot of them Dam bikinis and rubber neckers -- Look where U going dumbasses !-- I think they gonna be OK but they'll never lay out on the beach in peace again - They marked for life !- Another thing that might help is look around - If there are tire marks all over the place ?- Maybe don't lay out there ?-- Bump- Bump  and done !- I don't want to experience that ! No U gonna have to chase me down - I'm zigging and zagging - Ain't be no easy target !


----------



## zigggy (Apr 27, 2019)

good morning OFC ,,,,gotta go check on my girls ,,,I have to put a locking door knob on the grow room ,,,it was an unused bedroom and has no lock on the door ,,,I'm not worried about stealing im worried that someone will accidently open the door and find a room full of pot ,,,I have a carbon filter in there so im not concerned with the smell ,,,the old guy whos house I am using is getting a little strange seems to be scared a lot ,,,keep telling him follow the rules I taught you and we will be fine ,,,,,old people are just like children ,,,only harder to deal with


----------



## novitius (Apr 27, 2019)

MOrning OFC. No fires, all diodes still lit! The 1500w has raised temps in the tiny tent...THe only issues is I think it's stratification. I'm going to add another fan in there today and see if that helps it out. MOst likely it's because that light is side hung. The auto be done shortly I hope and I can get on to dryin that out.


----------



## Keef (Apr 27, 2019)

That's enough of that Zig !- I resemble that remark ! - I like my weed good as the next guy but I was thinking - They turn a bunch of high people loose on the beach - Everything be fine till it gets busy - Then U might want to go ahead a keep  an ambulance close by !- I can see it now !- I thought U was driving ?- Gonna be dangerous !

Hello cowgirl in the sand - Is this place at your command ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 27, 2019)

Nov - There's a couple little fans in that light -- Make sure it got some space to blow that air out back of the light !- That would be a good place for an exhaust fan -


----------



## Keef (Apr 27, 2019)

One thing I had hoped to see one day at the beach was a sand rail track - Maybe a 100 yards in the loose sand -- More horsepower wouldn't always be the answer-- I think it would be cool to get lit up and watch --see who can get from here to there the fastest !-- Lots would pop the clutch and sink right into the sand and go no where !-
Do U think they would know they been had when I showed up with one them Swamp buggies with 6 foot tall wheels ?-
 Other Keef need another toke or 2 if I'm strap that weed Wacker on !


----------



## umbra (Apr 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2019)

Good morning peeps. we are going to have a dust storm here today. man, i hate those.  I am off to prune roses before it hits. Have a great Saturday and you know what to do!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Nov: I am glad you have a new LED to enhance your grow. 
 I received another KING LED yesterday.  I am going to put in in my tent today.  
I received my Giixer LED a couple days ago.  It really helps with my small grow,  I am actually impressed by this inexpensive light. Double chips, veg and flower switch and it seems to be made with good quality.  Best 59$ I have spent in a long time.

I hope everyone enjoys this day.  Have a good one.


----------



## novitius (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks B1! I'm glad you're happy with that Gixer. I looked it up when you linked it. I was wondering if you actually got it and how it was!
The King LED is awesome. It makes me want to save up for what the big dogs are using.

Edit- In the pics with the King on, it's very blue to the camera, the light is white. If you search for color you will see it. Not like the pink light of the Vander.


----------



## novitius (Apr 27, 2019)

hey guys n gals's! I need some prayers, I'm gonna run a gauntlet....Woke up outta meds and didnt see it comin!


----------



## umbra (Apr 27, 2019)

Last time I ran out of meds was 1982


----------



## Keef (Apr 27, 2019)

There is a nice size rodeo in the area with a festival and I had thought about going ?-- I would have a good time till they started in with that music they do !-- "She flushed me down the commode of her heart "- and the ever popular -- "Drop kick me Jesus thru the goal post of life "-- They got both kinds of music - country and western !-- I ain't really down with that !- It would be time for me to go !-- Wait !- What's that ?-- Having a Hoedown ?- - Now that would mean different stuff to different people- - Ho-down ? - Which one ?-Do I know her ?-
And Another thing '-It scares me when they all line up and dance like they do !-It puzzles me ?- I don't understand why they would do such a thing !--
Open the chute !- That I know about - 8 seconds ain't that long to hold on?--YES IT IS !- but U motivated cause them Bulls and horses love nothing better than to get U on the ground and do a Mexican tap dance on Yoass !- I'm too old to be dodging hoofs - horns too !--
U running with the Bulls?-
I'm brain damaged not crazy !--Fool !
I got nothing to prove to anybody !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2019)

Made it home and the dust is here. They called them termination winds in the 40s when this place was settled more. Those roses were horrible. Just one that was 15 feet tall and that wide and it looked alive but it wasn't and i didn't figure that out until hours. The halfway house ladies were appreciative. They told me there were more in the back I said maybe another day.  They had never been pruned.  I just am really enjoying these kids. (adults) I talked with the man's mom today for the first time. She cried when i told her he was a huge help with the roses today and he was a good guy. she said she hadn't seen him in a good way since he was 12.  She cried. I felt like crap. It must have been ugly as she said she doesn't miss him. He was on opiods and went to prison for selling. 
Thanks for listening. ( like you folks had a choice).  Ziggy did you just call us old?   love


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Well damn.  Was I stoned when I bought my Black Magic soil from Home Depot.  I thought it was just coco noir and peat moss.  It turns out it has a lot more stuff that adds nitrogen to the soil.  lol
I hope a good flush and some flowering fertilizer will help.

Keef:  The Rodeo events could be fun.  The rodeo will suck.  Those poor animals.  I used to go sometimes when I was a kid.  The music might not be too bad. Country Music is not what it used to be thank goodness.

Rose:  It sounds like you are doing a lot to help those that need it.  You rock.
Roses that have never been pruned?  I will bet you wish you had a chainsaw on those.


----------



## Keef (Apr 27, 2019)

Burnin1 --I still don't like the music !-- Poor animals ? - that changed too !- U  own  bucking Bulls worth hundreds of thousands of dollars each - U ain't letting people abuse them  !- The Bulls and broncos know it's show time - They get all worked up waiting thier turn in the spotlight!- Those are top level athletes !-- They retire and are worth tons for stud service !-- I wish that was my retirement ?

Had good intentions but my face started puffing up slowly this morning - Getting kind of brutal now !- Time to get the heat pack out !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 27, 2019)

We here at the rodeo right now...I don’t see no animals being abused...just doin the things that happen on ranches, sept maybe the bull riding but I think these bulls don’t mind throwing cowboys off their backs...
And lots of bikini clad riders doin tricks so far...These kids getting ready for some mutton bustin!!!Ride them sheep!!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 27, 2019)

Keef  U old and crippled why don't U just cruise awhile and let someone else fight this fight ?-Because I can't !-- I ain't like that !-- Once I held my right hand up and took an oath to this country !- I ain't going back on that oath !- My country is under threat !- So I fight anyway I can !- It ain't much but it's all I can do for now !-- It'll be over when it's over !- or I'm dead !- I hope it don't turn into a shooting fight but if it does ?- Ole Keef be slinging lead good as anyone else ! --Plus he got a hellbox and know how to use it !- I ain't heard no fat lady sing yet ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 27, 2019)

Cowboy action...pay attention, it’s Over quick...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 27, 2019)

Hey keef, I saw him back in the 90’s at the San Jose blues festival...this guitar was brand new then and he’s just about getting it broken in...


----------



## Keef (Apr 27, 2019)

Love me some Tab !-- If I could play guitar I'd do like him !
I pull up him recorded live at Callahan's when I'm in the mood !- That bass player can drive a beat too !
New Orleans Ladies ! - Now look what U did RE ?-
From Bourbon Street to Esplanade - ?-- I got a special attachment to Esplanade - One the bumpiest streets around and they rode me from the hospital where I fell down Esplanade to the workers comp. Clinic while I tried to hold my face together and keep from fainting -- Espalnade be BURNT into my memory - To the clinic and back in a cargo van with no shocks - Felt the bones grinding together at every bump !- Once wasn't enough I had to go back !- When we got back to the hospital they told me I was too tore up to drive - The van would take me home !-I got my keys !- Then I had to pull my butterfly knife and make them  get dahell out my way--I felt I was fighting for my life - and I was scared !-- - I needed help and I wasn't getting it there !- So I ran away from the hospital to get medical care - That'll put a mind flock on U !- Then have to go back into that place of woe and submit to them so they  bolt my face back together !- It was pretty deformed !- It would be 6 months before they discovered the 3 bulged disc in my neck !- Twilight  Zone got nothing on my reality !


----------



## Keef (Apr 27, 2019)

Sounded like I was blaming RE for bringing up one my bad days - It ain't like that !- That road may be burnt into my mind but I still like the music -- I'm fine !- I'm not having a PTSD flashback or anything - My face still a little puffy but it's easing up !- 
Good night all !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2019)

Hugs keef.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 28, 2019)

G’nite keef...


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 28, 2019)

Top of the morning to OFC...Its a fine spring day  ...  thinking its a good day to go fly the drones....enjoy!


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

Morning OFC--
I have  a plan for the day  !-- OK -- So this is far as I got on da plan !- I'm working on it !--


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2019)

Morning OFC. I made it safe and sound under the cover of rain. After my last trip with the ticket I was not looking forward to going back.What a trip tho. Favorite place is out of the reason they're my favorite. 2nd place seemed real sketchy, I just didn't feel welcome, so I left. So the 3rd place is where it all made sense. The young guy who was my budtender was why I ended up there.  He was awesome, he knew his stuff and he really helped me make some decent choices. At the end I had overpaid him $1. He told me I had overpaid and then mentioned he was allowed to take tips if that's what I intended, so I said yeah man, here, thanks! He was very gracious over that dollar. It was the last one he needed for his bus pass


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Working this morning. Replacing an injection quill at a well and today is the only day they can shut down all 3 wells at the same time. Relatively short window to work and make new connections. I only get 1/2 hr to do everything, lol.


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2019)

umbra said:


> Last time I ran out of meds was 1982



That means you, sir, have been growing weed as long as I've been alive. I was born in 81. Close enough!


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm go to a weed store one day !- Just to say I been to one !--
I can make probably anything they sell ?- Or I know somebody who do -- The weed ?- Not so much interested in thier weed -- Unless it can stand toe to toe with what I got !--
Yesterday I said something about a bull doing a Mexican tap dance on U once U on the ground at the rodeo ?- I saw it play out on the news last night !-- Bull cornered that cowboy and tore him a new one !- All the Bulls was high 5-ing him back in the pen !- He was reenacting it for them and all !- He was a proud bull !


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'm go to a weed store one day !- Just to say I been to one !--
> I can make probably anything they sell ?- Or I know somebody who do -- The weed ?- Not so much interested in thier weed -- Unless it can stand toe to toe with what I got !--
> Yesterday I said something about a bull doing a Mexican tap dance on U once U on the ground at the rodeo ?- I saw it play out on the news last night !-- Bull cornered that cowboy and tore him a new one !- All the Bulls was high 5-ing him back in the pen !- He was reenacting it for them and all !- He was a proud bull !



The weed store is always my favorite shopping experience. I haven't bought flower from a shop since my 1st time in. I look of course, I don't buy tho. I done pushed my tolerance so high flower buzz don't last long at all.I'm there for the concentrates. That's a pretty cool thing to be able to say Keef! I'm just gonna follow all yalls lead on that if you don't mind. 
I plan to just press my home grown flowers into rosin. 
I went to a rodeo in Denver when I was 16. No one got gored or hurt. One guy got tossed real good tho. The barrel racing is what caught my interest. I wish Ohio had real rodeo's lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

Nov - U need to be on a regular edible dose - Cannacaps seems easiest to make to me or U can always make a potent oil extract - ( making dat **** make me way too high !- More than once I've looked around and realized I'm sitting on the floor in the kitchen licking the oil off my fingers and the bowl --Stupid look on my face- Do that walk I call the crab walk - Three points of contact- Feet on the ground and holding on to something while U navigate the room----  It's a different buzz from smoking-- I like my smoke but if I had to choose it would be edible -- I decarb some weed - run it thru that screen wire basket to powder it - pack those big 00 gel caps full as I can - take 4 -5 if I want -( that would not be a dose for a novice )-- It's nice when I can mix high THC and high CBD -In caps - more pain ?- more CBD - More "head" - more THC -- I don't care what your tolerance is -- I can put U down !


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

Listening to Bad Company this morning - trying to remember what that other band was that Paul Rodgers was in without looking it up !
Nov - So I was right to think young users would prefer concentrates ?- Get U that Rosen Press- I'm convinced  Texas gonna like vape pen hash oil cartridges and I want to fill the carts for them !- It cost more but take a look at a -"Simply C"- Super -Critical - CO2 extractor - for a conisour?-- All the terps will still be in the extract  -!


----------



## ness (Apr 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2019)

Last time you encouraged me to use our cooking oil it did help a lot Keef, I didn't take a hit all night after that pasta.  I just love smoking. But, I think I see what you're saying. If I decarb flower and make some caps like you do, I'll be so lifted I won't need to smoke or rely on risky endeavors to medicate myself. I'm thinking I coulda bought 2 zips last night and just done what you said to and I'd be good for how long??? The month at least I bet.  Where was you when I was at the counter Keef? See the buzz was so good I forgot about it lol. 
After I press for rosin I can use the pucks for edibles! Best of both worlds maybe? I don't want to get to far ahead of myself. Summer is coming. Scared of thrips, aphids, gnats and spider mites...
LAdy bugs or praying mantis's??


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2019)

As a kid, we had real rodeos in NJ. They still have them. Cowtown rodeos. Here in CA, rodeo is a way of life.


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> Listening to Bad Company this morning - trying to remember what that other band was that Paul Rodgers was in without looking it up !
> Nov - So I was right to think young users would prefer concentrates ?- Get U that Rosen Press- I'm convinced  Texas gonna like vape pen hash oil cartridges and I want to fill the carts for them !



IDK about PAul Rogers. Wasn't he in a bad called Freedom or something like that? 
The young kids and working prof's seem to like the carts the most. Some people say theyre a ripoff because they only last a few days if you use it steady. Or they leak. They were selling 6 1/2g carts for 100. I tried a couple once. They definitely work and they leave almost zero trace. Remember what it was like in high school? Had to hide the weed, the lighter, the papers and had to cover up the smell! Not these kids. They just dont know! Seriously tho, the things are great in movie theaters and restaurant bathrooms! But they leak and they die fast. They're cheap to manufacture, they take up minimal space and I have a feeling they rake in a ton of money on those things. Some carts with a better branding were going as high as $60/g. One place had live resin carts. I meant to grab one.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 28, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Its cold and damp but the sun is shining!  Its a Good day!
You guys crack me up!
Rodeo?
Seems to me ya don't gotta be a rocket scientist to figure out you're gonna lose when going up against a pissed off bull!


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

Some up north grow smoking weed inside and make bubble hash with thier outside weed -- Instead of pressing bud I plan to make it into dry ice hash first and press the hash  - The Gloman got a cement mixer for making bubble hash - U see someone out in the cold weather up north running a cement mixer -- They making bubble !- Down here it is just too hot !-- It'll have to be dry ice -
- Yo Gloman - tell Nov how U make bubble hash


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

Cuz got a buzz !- He will still bite U !-


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 28, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  I am working my way up to smoking a bowl and the coughing fit It is gonna bring on.  Rainy here today but I need to find something to do


----------



## mrcane (Apr 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC, Beautiful day here in PNW ..been out in the yard picking some morels, I love this time of year!!



   All I have growing is in veg "nothing exciting " Do have a New cloning bucket so far three rounds and I am 100%. 
Hope that your day is grand ....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2019)

i love dogs. Good morning all. Feeling my age today too keef. Took too much rso and lost it in the night, what? Why did i do that? Good to read all ya all this morning.  good luck umbra.


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> got a cement mixer for making bubble hash


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH   HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHA (dictated not written) 

that becomes full melt then when you press the hash Keef?

Hi Rose! Good Morning!
High to everyone!


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

Nov that would be what I was wanting it to do !-Press the oil out the hash and thru that tiny mesh bag onto parchment paper 
-Umbra make his version of black  hash by pressing some extra hash oil into hash - He know how to do all kinds of stuff -like those carts-- He got a press and all -


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2019)

black hash like temple balls? maybe if i search it i can find a post from him with some photos. 
There's so many kinds of hashes. I learned one way that the dudes just called Schedule 1. Layers and layers of schedule 1's pressed under heat, much more gently than going for oil. So I guess half melt?? If thats not appropriate for the site, I apologize, delete or whatever.


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

My pup Jet went out back and peed on the lawnmower - I told him - I feel exactly the same way little Buddy!- Want another toke ?

All U want to do is ride around Sally -- Ride Sally Ride !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Good morning people

Keef: I have always been a Bad Company fan.  I have tickets to see them in June.   The band you are thinking about was called "Free". Paul Rodgers and I believe the Bad Company drummer were in that band.  I bought their first LP when it came out.  That year Bad Company was nominated for a Grammy for best new band.  They lost to KC and the Sunshine Band.  The grammies suck.  I have not watched them since.  I first saw Bad Company in Oakland in 1975. I am excited about seeing them.

 I am tripping this morning.  I got up and started smoking at 6am.   Time for some trippy music. ha ha

Have a fabulous day you fabulous people.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 28, 2019)

My pup went to the door, looked at the rain and walked over and peed on the porch steps.  He said "I ain't  going out there, it be raining!


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

Burnin1 - It came to me !-- The Firm !-- "Radioactive !-- That's the one I was thinking of !

I saw Bad Company back in the day at - The Oil Palace in Tyler Texas !


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

That rodeo stuff ?-- All horses know about me I think ?-- I never been on a horse that didn't hurt me or give it a good try !- Some like to run fast then duck they head and slam on the brakes - or that go fast then brush me off on a low limb or up against a tree -- The kicking and the biting I know about - I was a quick study on that ! - I don't trust a dam horse !- I wouldn't have a problem with a horse burger !
Bite me ?- turn about be fair play ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 28, 2019)

The band was called “Free”


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

RE --I know about Free - The Firm came later !- Jimmy Page on guitar - Paul Rodgers on vocals- Nice bass player too !


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

By the way --What was that other band Steve Winwood was in ?

Silk Screen printed solar panels ?- It was too much for me before-- So I'm going deep !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 28, 2019)

Here's a shot of this last years crop being turned into bubble hash.


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

There is a place for a bubble hash mo-sheen in the weed world - I'm surprised someone hasn't already started marketing one like that !- There comes a time when U trimming when U got the Scissor claw and a bigass stack left to trim when anybody be wishing for a bubble machine !-- Ask the Gloman ?-- He said - I quit !- Ya'll come get U some !-- A man can take only so much trimming then your eye gets to twitching - scissor hand won't work anymore - Bubble time !


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2019)

Home. No leaks. Well is up and running. Cleaned out the truck and organized my tools and parts. I'll check on everything tomorrow. Going to pop 1 of those expensive bottles of wine. Branciai II BLU 2013.


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

Was it like a back flow valve Cuz ?-- I think they shoulda give U or U shoulda took the whole case of wine ! -Taking a case ?- that ain't stealing !---That's just taxes!-- Make U work  on da lords day too ?- That kinda work  should be expensive !- What kinda weed works well with that kinda wine ?- U complementing or contrasting ?
I thought about taking a day off from trolling - but I didn't !
In between I got 3 loads of clothes washed and put up - Except for the bedding still in the dryer !-- Me and the little dog went and peed on the lawnmower again !- That's what we think about it !-- And the weed eater too !


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

U know I ain't the least bit religious?- They keep burning black churches like they did in Louisiana or  shooting up synagogues  like they been doing ? - I'm have to adopt me a little church somewhere --be there when they open and make sure nobody shoots it up without getting shot back !
They don't have to let me come in and defile they holy place - I can be outside !


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2019)

Called out your buddy Nebraska, backwards as a cop that has never grown weed before. You must be rubbing off on me.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 28, 2019)

I saw that


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

We'll he didn't know **** about growing !-- I knew something wasn't right - I thought maybe it was just my paranoia slipping thru - I had him pegged as a dum-ass not really a cop !- His story didn't make sense !
He wanted to play sheriff and Rose wouldn't let him -Hurt his feelings -- I may have provoked him some ?
I had my hair hanging loose air drying after a wash -Face is shaggy -- Came by the mirror and thought --U look like an old Jesus - I was about to pose when Other Keef said - U know U wrong ? - I know !


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

If he was a cop - He wasn't a very good one !


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2019)

No he wasn't a very good grower. He mentioned that when he was Sheriff they made him cut down the hemp along the roadside. He wanted to let it grow to pollinate everybody's outdoor crop. That's a cop for ya.


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm expecting someone from Texas to show up soon - It'll be 50/50 that they are who they say they are or they a cop !- If they don't have the right words - Ya'll can have them !


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

There's a tell to watch for -- A spike in guest numbers - Then it suddenly drops off - Then someone new shows up- Pay attention !---Don't mean they a cop -could be a fluke - I've outted that --If they read they'll probably use another "trick "- I be looking for that one !


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2019)

He's still a member, but pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 28, 2019)

Took my wife to a nice brunch this morning then a walk in a very nice garden...this is some sort of meditation getaway or some such...very pretty...more tulips than you can count but I guess someone did as they say there are about 17,000 plus lots of other plants and trees...the cherry trees were in full bloom too and very pretty...cute little church too...happy birthday baby!!!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 28, 2019)

Keef
You check your mail?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 28, 2019)

Somebodies  scoring points when they went to that place.  I used to reserve things like that for buying a new rc plane or a gun.


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

I need to keep up with my mail better!-- Thanks for reminding me Gloman --


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

Nick's working up to buying an ultralight airplane !- I see it in his eyes !- Half dozen hours with an instructor and he'll be tied off to a tree wrapping that engine up tight giving the "cut me loose" signal


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

Nick speed is different in the air than on the ground -- If U going 30 miles an hour into a 40 mile per hour head wind - How fast U really going ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> Nick's working up to buying an ultralight airplane !- I see it in his eyes !- Half dozen hours with an instructor and he'll be tied off to a tree wrapping that engine up tight giving the "cut me loose" signal


How did you know what I gots on my mind?  You readin my mind ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 28, 2019)

I flew backwards in a Tigermoth back in 82


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 28, 2019)

There is a company out there called Fisher, they build several experimental planes,  3/4 scale miniatures really but I have always been a Biplane guy and they have a few kits that look appealing


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 28, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Somebodies  scoring points when they went to that place.  I used to reserve things like that for buying a new rc plane or a gun.


Well,I did recently buy the parts to build myself a new guitar as well as a new amplifier...I like the building part as much as the playing part...I imagine it’s the same thing with RC stuff as well as guns...


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm have to look dat up Nick !- It's more fun when U in it than on the ground with a Joy stick - You'll pick it up quick !
A biplane ?- Watch the wind !-- One those auto gyros looks like something I'd like - I don't know ?- Those light planes with a cabin would be nice too !- Don't need much !
I thought RE was just being a fine gentleman !-- Or a devious dog after something else ?- I think it's great !- Hope U both enjoyed the outting!


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

Nick --I like that Tiger Moth OK but I really like that Classic
Only one thing ?-- Take offs are optional-- Landings is mandatory !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 28, 2019)

I really need the illusion of containment.  Those ultras that are just a frame you sit on scare me.
The classic is cool and their minicub is a easy to fly plane.


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

I wonder how much weight it would haul ?- Just kidding !- No really - No passenger-- Maybe 100 kilos ?-Not that I would need to know -  Just speculating ? - They not that expensive !


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

Forest Camouflage paint on the top and light blue on the bottom -U would have a hard time seeing me -- I wonder how well they would show up on radar ?
Dam U Nick !- Make me think impure thoughts!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> I wonder how much weight it would haul ?- Just kidding !- No really - No passenger-- Maybe 100 kilos ?-Not that I would need to know -  Just speculating ? - They not that expensive !



You thinkin a new market might be opening in Mexico...I hear their gonna be legal soon, as in this year...

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/th...-recreational-marijuana-before-october.76259/


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

RE -- I'll take a fifth on that ! -- Tree Top Flyer ?- I guess it could be done ?
Dash across-- drop a load-- and dash back before they could get a chopper in the air ?  -- It's a thought ? Might have to pull up some to clear that wall or barrier ?--Be hard to see me for long ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 28, 2019)

Another thought would be -Forget border patrol !--- If the cartels caught U doing that - U get the question !-- Silver or Lead ?
U working for us or are do we have to kill U slowly as an example to others ?-
 I'm bold !- but not that bold !

Maybe a load of Mazar-i-Sharif clones way out where no one could get them but me ?- MZR - The one they make Lebonese Blond hash from - It should have the genetics for growing well outdoors ?-


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 28, 2019)

I would guess you could haul 100 lbs mebbe.  no way would they do a 100 kilos and my fat arse!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 28, 2019)

Not very fast though so it wouldn't do to try and dodge bullets in one although I think thy have about a 3500 ft ceiling,  that could be hard to hit.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 29, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Storms today!   Will it Ever dry up?
I think Ill get and stay high today!  Frank's Gift is calling my name!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 29, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Hey Gloman...its drying up over this way...so some dry weather is on the way! No storms this week!...A bowl of cherry bomb  this morning and off to to push the mower over an acre  lol


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

Morning OFC 
It's dark and low 70s -- 
Other Keef - U a devious - disgusting pig of a troll - How U come up with **** like that?-- Here have another toke - want some more coffee U dog ?

I love to watch him work ! --


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 29, 2019)

Gday OFC hope you have all been well and your buds are big and sticky , Here in the land down under we have just celebrated ANZAC Day - what used to be a day of remembrance for the Aussie and Kiwi solders that fell at Gallipoli has now become a day to remember all that have served ,It is a deeply emotional day , to see young children holding their  fathers or mothers medals that have fallen in battle is heart breaking and it is hard not to shed a tear , it is heartening though that so many young people now acknowledge the  sacrifice by others for their freedom , its a pity it has taken so many years for this to be realized and so many of our returned solders went to their grave thinking they were not appreciated and loved .LEST WE FORGET


----------



## thegloman (Apr 29, 2019)

ROTFLMAO!!!!
Keef you crack me up!

I'm gonna hold you to that about it drying up Hollowpoint! lol
I think we gonna have to buy a boat. And I live on a Hill!
That cherrybomb sounds good this morning!


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

Respect to your people Crockett ! -We may be on opposite end of the globe but we still the same people - We bleed The same color !--  I used to tell people I never served in the military - 
Just on a meaningless rant ?--  U can't be drinking that double or triple distilled Lightening right out the still like that ya'll!- **** will kill your taste buds !- Somebody need to cut dat **** way back !- I suggest a strong powerful lemon something cut ?-- -- Dammmmmmmmmmm !

I'm better now !


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

There was much respect for the Aussie soldier back in that jungle war - This was before night vision equipment --There was one Aussie unit wore dark welding glasses all day then went out and hunted the night - They kept an ear as a trophy -and it marked the body !- Charlie was scared of those boys !-  Some had big dried ear necklaces !-- My kinda people !


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 29, 2019)

Het Keef whats cracken , I never served but have  friends and family that did and are still  , much respect to all .


----------



## umbra (Apr 29, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC hope you have all been well and your buds are big and sticky , Here in the land down under we have just celebrated ANZAC Day - what used to be a day of remembrance for the Aussie and Kiwi solders that fell at Gallipoli has now become a day to remember all that have served ,It is a deeply emotional day , to see young children holding their  fathers or mothers medals that have fallen in battle is heart breaking and it is hard not to shed a tear , it is heartening though that so many young people now acknowledge the  sacrifice by others for their freedom , its a pity it has taken so many years for this to be realized and so many of our returned solders went to their grave thinking they were not appreciated and loved .LEST WE FORGET
> View attachment 252484


Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2019)

Morning OFC. About to start the wake n bake with some GG live resin budder


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

Let me hit that Nov -- 
Waltzing  Matilda ! - 
Me grandpa was a Doughboy in the Great War! --


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2019)

pop a squat bro! i can't wait till we develop transporters. I could just load some up and send it to ya.


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

Nov I got a better idea - They quit hunting my oldass and I just make my own butter ?- Come on Texas !- Let's do this thing !- Mexico bout to go legal so if we don't --it's coming anyway !- Time for MMJ at least !


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2019)

that might be a better idea but I'm not sure it's gonna be any easier to get them to quit huntin you. Even if you can get legal they'll be sniffin ur trail everywhere.


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2019)

So live resin is done with c02 right? You just chop a plant, trim the nugs, toss em in a tumbler with micron filters, freeze with co2 and tumble for a few minutes, and then collect the resin...right???


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

Super Critical CO2 extractor -- At a certain pressure and temp CO2 becomes super critical -- Stuck between a liquid and a gas -- In this state it acts like a solvent-- The machine pumps this C02 thru the material and comes out as a CO2 ice When the CO2 vaporizes - Nothing but the goodies be left !
The Simply "C" extractor did cost about $3,500 but only run about an Oz at a time with an hour run time - They got expensive add on adaptors that will hold 1/4 pound-- My thought is to turn it to dry ice hash then run the hash thru the extractor--

We doing some Bob Seger this morning -- Come to Poppa !


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Here's a shot of this last years crop being turned into bubble hash.


\


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2019)

Keef said:


> Super Critical CO2 extractor -- At a certain pressure and temp CO2 becomes super critical -- Stuck between a liquid and a gas -- In this state it acts like a solvent-- The machine pumps this C02 thru the material and comes out as a CO2 ice When the CO2 vaporizes - Nothing but the goodies be left !
> The Simply "C" extractor did cost about $3,500 but only run about an Oz at a time with an hour run time - They got expensive add on adaptors that will hold 1/4 pound-- My thought is to turn it to dry ice hash then run the hash thru the extractor--
> 
> We doing some Bob Seger this morning -- Come to Poppa !


i forgot the temp. 82* I think it is. I guess there is info available on it now, thanks Keef. There's even machines lol! I thought all this was secret secret stuff lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

Nov - Go do some reading -- SkunkPharm.com-- I think it is ?--Grey Wolf knows his **** !-- That's  enough to find it anyway - You'll know if U at the right place-

Nazareth-- Hair of the Dog


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2019)

hey thanks keef, I actually have time to go to that site and do some reading today.



https://skunkpharmresearch.com/


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

Ole Keef can dig some Cypress Hill thanks  !


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

I shoulda prepared Brother Nov -- He gonna come away from Skunk Pharm with smoke coming out his ears and one eye twitching -- That place is too much to obsorb -
Find something new everytime I pass thru that place!-- Canna Chocolate Truffles ?-- Cannacaps Pops ?-


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2019)

I feel like I've emerged from the dark ages
thank you keef


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 29, 2019)

Good morning fellow potheads...bright ‘n shinny here today!!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

Morning RE !
Researching something called- Holy Annointing Oil and Holy (S)hit Oil !- Over at Skunk Pharm --Getting a headache !- Probably the weather too - Hot with high humidity and unstable air -

Not a problem Nov !-- Learn to do something cool and come teach us !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 29, 2019)

We’z at the hospital this mornin... step son getting a new esophagus...Well not exactly...he’s been suffering bad acid reflux so they are installing a ring or some such that allows food in but supposed to keep bile and such from coming up under normal conditions...but still allows normal flow...we waitin...


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

Best wishes RE !-- I been in there before doing something similar so I understand what they doing-- I hope it helps - It usually does !--


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2019)

Good morning all, how is your Monday?  It is pretty but cold here. almost froze last night. I am on my way for a message. Sometimes it is wonderful and sometimes ya want to smack  the therapist. ouch.  Time to figure out what we growing. so many wonderful choices.. woo hoo. Have a great day each of you.


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey Rose !- enjoy !

Tech Admin  in da house !--
Cuz I'm way ahead of U on this ! - This Texas MMJ bill becomes law - CBD only -- Is pretty much  finished as they sell it now !- There's a whole new dog in that race!-- -- Hope U been well ?- We got U covered on this !- A sliding scale of THC/CBD for meds!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 29, 2019)

Got up too early today...gonna need a fatty and a nap when I get home!!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

Corpus  ?- Where U at ?- Dam U slow !
I'd like that but it don't have happen here ! --It's coming up on decision time !--What U gonna do ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2019)

hey guys
I just found this

https://xtractordepot.com/collections/sale/products/terpenes

they're selling terps? anyone hip to this? It does say they aren't a cannabis derivative.


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

Yep Nov !- We know !

I would consider that inciting to riot ?-- That was the intention !-- Go get me some more !


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

Extracting a cannabis sedative !-
 The stems have fewer trichs than bud but they are usually farther along and more developed - Allowing a stem extract to produce a sedative effect ! - 
Found it !- Didn't make it up !-- 
If this is true ?- 
We let plants run past amber then extract a better sedative than that ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 29, 2019)

I have a few different terps. Tried them with some carts I made, way too terpy. Been using them in my hash and I cook with them. No THC, but it does change the high


----------



## Keef (Apr 29, 2019)

Dam everybody pissed off at me now !-
Trolled CNN and MSNBC  !-
Remember Charlottesville  !
If U ain't gonna fight back then shut up and take it like a bi*ch !-

Yep !- That should cover it ?- Pissed off everybody !- Did I miss anyone ?-- It was a good day to troll  !
Dam lighter quit !- Kitchen matches ?- I be back!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 29, 2019)

I have 3 sonic screwdriver and 3 boc just poking their little heads up. It also looking good for the 2nd batch of clones I took . I'm not going to hold my breath cause they were flowering when I took them but they are still green!


----------



## zigggy (Apr 29, 2019)

good evening everyone ,,,,I'm not mad at ya brother ,,,,we cooler then a fan


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 30, 2019)

Keef said:


> Dam everybody pissed off at me now !-
> Trolled CNN and MSNBC  !-
> Remember Charlottesville  !
> If U ain't gonna fight back then shut up and take it like a bi*ch !-
> ...


you havnt pissed us Ossie's off yet, pretty hard to do that though


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 30, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Heading to 86*....Smell of summer in the air!


----------



## umbra (Apr 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey guys and girls, top of the morning to y'all.   Sunny today and toasty, I am going to polish the truck


----------



## novitius (Apr 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I wish it was warm here! Cold and probably gonna rain. It's definitely spring here!! Off to check on the auto to see if it's ready yet. 5 days overdue.


----------



## umbra (Apr 30, 2019)

Its already been in the high 90's here. Pool and grill are ready


----------



## thegloman (Apr 30, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Rained cats n dogs here over night. At least I don't have to shovel it!  Sure makes working outdoors a problem tho.
My poppies are a poppin!
My zinnias go in this weekend.
I'm thinking I should pick up a couple auto seeds to put outdoors. lol . I said no more outside grows.........but I'm Hooked!  And I'm NOT gonna turn myself in. arar


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 30, 2019)

If your trying to be a bit stealthy outside, autos are not a bad way to go....and yah don’t have to wait till fall to harvest...
Soon as I’m back from the currently planned trip, I’ll be popping some too...

Good morning OFC!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2019)

Good morning you stoners. I resemble that remark.  Keef, don't read.... we have a new dispensary so i ran out there yesterday and got some stuff to try. Do you know i had never had AK47. It is fun. very relaxing but some energy. I like it. Got some mango haze cbd that helped some rose pruning pain. That may be one we grow outside. Mango haze . A friend in town has the seeds, nice. for cbd.and a sativa but it doesn't act like a sativa. 
Ness is having trouble getting in, i hope it is fixed now.  Have a great day peeps.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 30, 2019)

Rose, I looked up mango haze...that sounds like a strain I might like to grow...just gonna have to order up some seeds I guess...it seems there are a couple of mango strains that should be good for stress and such...


----------



## novitius (Apr 30, 2019)

That auto is sloooow. Why's it so slow? It smells sweet and I'm actually happy with the size of the buds now. It's finishing up nicely. 
I wonder how that little clone I hiked out is doing...It's rained alot. It's been pretty cold at night too. I wonder if it'll make it. poor lil clone all by itself.... 
I hope everyone has had a great day !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2019)

RE. after i read your post I thought i should try the Mango haze cbd another try. There is mango haze that isn't cbd. So just for you I am smoking my second joint to further be able to recommend. LOL If I was growing this i think I would take it amber to get more of the relaxation out of the sativa. https://www.leafly.com/sativa/cbd-mango-haze  Don't get me wrong, it is great the way it is, but for me it would be straight up medicine. anxiety, pain inflammation. should make for some good meds.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2019)

Maybe having the bit of sativa is just fine. I like this strain,


----------



## umbra (Apr 30, 2019)

I have a few different mango strains. I haven't even looked at them in a couple years.


----------



## ness (Apr 30, 2019)

mango sounds like good medicine.  I got lock out, crazy computers.  That's Max's he's a good boy, very mellow.  Weeding out the boys, I have 12 spots if I get that many girls.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2019)

NESS, yay, i am glad you got back in!


----------



## zigggy (Apr 30, 2019)

good evening everybody,,,,,hit 90 today,,,,getting one heck  of a tan going on ,,,,,have to start wearing a hat,,, my poor little head is sunburned ,,,but the new job is working out great ,,,the boy loves home schooling ,,,but he misses all the other kids ,,,thinking of sending him to the local elementary school at the start of next class ,,,I took him out of kindergarten at the old school ,,,and my lawyer has filed a law suit for child abuse against the old school as they failed to protect my son from other children or the teacher who almost dislocated his shoulder ,,,he's going to physical therapy  3 days a week (hes fine helps with the law suit) seeing that it is all on video tape my lawyer thinks they will fold fast ,,,not looking for much 10,000 should teach em a lesson


----------



## zigggy (Apr 30, 2019)

I like the new avatar ness


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 30, 2019)

Good evening old stoners...Mango sounds real good...wish I could taste stuff I smoke...too many years smoking cigs I guess...even though I been quit a long time...I prolly have more seeds than I need anyway but some mango meds do sound good to me...
Hi ness, zigggy, Rosebud, umbra...and of course the rest of you old farts as well...
Got no sound comin outa my new home brewed amp...was gonna try and figure out why...got stoned instead...
We gonna head back to the beach for a few days...though the weather is not really gonna be beach weather...we get to hang with the kids for the weekend...yay, all my kids are gonna be there...
Well, here I go rambling again...that’s what pot does to me...g’nite...
Oh and QBCrocket, not here yet but just sayin hey...


----------



## thegloman (May 1, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Still raining here.  Can somebody help me build an arc?


----------



## hollowpoint (May 1, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone....Its May Day all ready...Flash back to coming home from school with that golden paper in hand...Dixie Youth Baseball application. The thrill of finally making the 4th grade and being eligible for DY baseball. Back then there was no T-ball or buddy pitch. Thrill of making the "Team"...new glove and cleats...best times ever !  I was a catcher so I had to work for my position lol.

Sorry you have more rain gloman...it all most did us in here as well....River is still crazy high...buffalo gnats running wild,biting everyone. Our weather has become a pattern of extremes!


----------



## novitius (May 1, 2019)

Good Morning OFC! I hope everyone is doing well. Thanks to Hollowpoint I'm watchin Charlie Brown while I type!! It is still cold here. I think its in the low 50's right now. Tut tut, feels like rain. 



zigggy said:


> ,,,not looking for much 10,000 should teach em a lesson


 I think you're missing at least one Zero, Zigggy! I swear to God, someone yokes up my lil boy like that they gonna remember me forever. I hope it works out for the better for you two. Maybe change the 1 to a 5?


----------



## ness (May 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  


zigggy said:


> I like the new avatar ness


Thank you ziggg.  How old is your son?  I'm glad he stood up to those bullies.  Have a relaxing day.


----------



## umbra (May 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I need to go to the Coast and check on some equipment in Guerneville. The Russian River overflowed and flooded the entire town. Winery was damaged but I don't know how badly.


----------



## ness (May 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Wake and Bake, fellow stoners.  Going to hit 90 today.  Not, looking forward to the heat this summer.  I got to get that grow tent up today.


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2019)

Good morning all. Hope you are all well and have good stuff in your pipe. I am a bit outta sorts.


----------



## umbra (May 1, 2019)

What's going on?


----------



## burnin1 (May 1, 2019)

Good Morning OFC

Time to burn one.  Who will join me?







Have an awesome day my friends!


----------



## burnin1 (May 1, 2019)

Keef:  I am so sorry!
https://www.khou.com/article/news/i...s-no/285-ef5c2349-9d8c-45fb-ae6a-f85949df3547


----------



## thegloman (May 1, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Keef:  I am so sorry!
> https://www.khou.com/article/news/i...s-no/285-ef5c2349-9d8c-45fb-ae6a-f85949df3547


I swear, Texas got the bottom of the barrel when it came to politicians.  Dumb ass red neck bastards!


----------



## Gone (May 1, 2019)

Howdy Partners


----------



## Keef (May 1, 2019)

Going to ground !- They'll be after me now -- Catch up if and when I can !-- Some of U know how to find me - If that changes I'll let U know !
Keep on keeping on !- We Fight the good fight !- I ain't finished yet !

Thank U OFC !- It's been an honor to hang with U guys !


----------



## hollowpoint (May 2, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Another new day in the battle to end cannabis prohibition ...It will continue to be set backs and a up hill battle....but persevere we will! Our State suffers from the same backwards thinking leadership as TX....its not public safety they are concerned about , but rather loss of revenue due to legal cannabis.Its so easy to run out and pop a cannabis user...we work...pay bills.taxes and fines and do not resist. Its all so constitutes another form of slavery...they are quick to lock you up and offer a work release program around here, with the State and private contractors benefiting. Not to mention once on paper they continue to prey on the same folks over and over. Pass my Bong....I need a blast!


----------



## thegloman (May 2, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Well its another rainy day here.
Sure seems like Everything is extreem these days!
I suppose we can use the water but I wish it would take a break long enuff to plant.
Our farmers are chomping at the bit. Gonna get hurt again this year if they can't get the crops in.
On another note,
My girlz have finnaly gotten over their problems and have started to "grow like weeds" again! The Oregon lemon is gonna be a tuff girl to hold down!


----------



## novitius (May 2, 2019)

Morning OFC.  Preach HP. We're all slaves to the system. It really doesn't matter which side of the line you're on either. We're all being tuckedover. Some just get a little better treatment but they're still slaves grinding for someone else. We're the cash crop.
here comes that psychosis again


----------



## umbra (May 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## burnin1 (May 2, 2019)

Hello OFC

Keef:  What is going on?  Where are you going? 

It looks like another beautiful day on tap.  I am planting some Indicas outside in a few weeks.  I can't wait.  I have flowers in pots and a tomato that needs company. ha ha

I hope everyone is doing well today.

Hang in there Keef.


----------



## zigggy (May 2, 2019)

mr keef ,,,,we may have lost the battle ,,,but we will win the war ,,,,,,and when we do ,,it will be that much sweeter ,,,,till then stay safe and be well ,,,we love ya man,,,,,,,gotta go back to work ,,,,zig


----------



## mrcane (May 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC, little cloudy day here...
Burning on some Papaya and sipping on some Chai tea..
Only thing that I have in flower right now. .



Hope that you all have a wonderful day


----------



## novitius (May 2, 2019)

Keef said a few times he felt like he stuck his head to far out. With the bill being killed immediately, Keef probably a lil scared of who was listenin now. He said he was moving off his island somewhat soon too, right? I'm sure it won't be to long before he comes back. At least I hope so. Whomever can reach mr Keef, tell him I enjoyed our chats and be safe!


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2019)

Good morning, Cane, those orchids!!!! OMG they are gorgeous. I have never had a yellow one. 
Hope you all are having a good morning.


----------



## umbra (May 2, 2019)

Vanilla is a member of the orchid family. Many of those flowers are yellow.


----------



## ness (May 2, 2019)

Good evening folks.  Keef be careful in your travels.  Always watch your back.  Hope these time will end and a new beginning starts.  Caught you sooner or later.  Be kool.


----------



## ness (May 2, 2019)

Rose, I don't know what happened.  The site let me in.  Go figure.  Cane beautiful flowers.  Yellow is a nice color.  I'm waiting on my morning glories to show up.  Had a little shower today.  Sun is going down.


----------



## ness (May 2, 2019)

Getting a new phone tomorrow.  The one I have doesn't get good service where I'm at.  And, I might have to get a flip phone.  Not looking forward to that.  I have to buy store bought soil.  I need enough for 12 plants if everything works out. As, far, as I know I have 26 girls.  Keeping a close eye on them.  Some are starting to bud.  Be repotting tomorrow.


----------



## zigggy (May 2, 2019)

good evening OFC,,,as always its a pleasure to be here,,,,,hey novitius ,,,I cant take another felony,,,last year I was in lock up for 6 months,,,my ex husband called the law and told them about my grow ,,,,,,,at that point I already had 2 felony's ,,,if my lawyer was not  as good as he is I would have been locked up for a couple of years ,,,I would like nothing better then to through her a beating ,,,hey hess2 my son is 6 and is big for his age ,,,I don't think hes ever been bullied on a regular basis ,,,he's just a sweet little boy who would rather play then fight ,,,I wish I could show all you the video the school has of the incident ,,,the other boy pushed my son like three times ,,,on the fourth time my son through a perfect punch to the side of the kids head ,,,knock the little S.O.B off his feet ,,,I don't think he'll be pushing other kids again


----------



## novitius (May 2, 2019)

If you can't put your hands on their person you go after the wallet! I just felt like 10k isn't enough these days! Not many people actually deserve felonies. That teacher might!


----------



## umbra (May 2, 2019)

bought more beans, lol


----------



## hollowpoint (May 3, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....got some TGA plush berry in the bong and a weekend on the way !


----------



## novitius (May 3, 2019)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## QBCrocket (May 3, 2019)

Gday OFC  Friday night here as you wake Im comfortable numb and ready to crash   , playing that music flat out HP  , love that ,  What are you listening to post , Ziggy, knocked it out of the park with the Forever young ,  hope you all have a great day


----------



## hollowpoint (May 3, 2019)

Yes indeed QB...those days people had talent.


----------



## ness (May 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  First hit awaits.  Wake and Bake.  Got a busy day plan for the day.  Let's see how much I get done.


----------



## St_Nick (May 3, 2019)

Good morning O.F.C.   We are currently between rain showers but it is a pleasant 72 degrees.   I was tending the girls last night and I have to say I'm loving these Colorado cookies. I don't know how much the yield will be but they are incredibly frosty! 



 and still have a month to go


----------



## umbra (May 3, 2019)

Passed the piss test. Time for wake n bake. My schedule is full at work, so going to take it easy and cruise today


----------



## burnin1 (May 3, 2019)

Hello friends,

Zigggy: Your kid defended himself as he should have.   I was a tall kid.  I would get picked on by short kids who had something to prove sometimes.  One time a kid was pushing me and threatening me and instead of walking away as I usually did I clocked him.  He fell into some nearby bushes and ran away.  he stayed away from me after that for years.  Sometimes violence is the only thing a bully understands,  I still HATE bullies.  grrrrrr

Nick: Wow!   Nice pic!!

Unbra:  How awesome that you passed your drug test!   

Enjoy this day OFC


----------



## burnin1 (May 3, 2019)

Keef:  Things do not stay the same forever.  I am sure things will change for the better.
https://www.newsweek.com/texas-reject-marijuana-decriminalization-bill-voters-support-1414054


----------



## burnin1 (May 3, 2019)

Time for a few bong hits of Blackberry Fire.  I have been smoking this since October.  I am getting addicted to this strain.  ha ha


----------



## thegloman (May 3, 2019)

Never fear Texans!
It WILL change soon.
Look back at Arizona.  They voted in medical marijuana 3 times before it stuck.  First 2 times they said the public doesn't know what's good for them and didn't honor the vote.
Now they can't live without it!
AMAZING how things change when Money starts rolling in.


----------



## ness (May 3, 2019)

Well guys, it's seem like I'm having trouble signing in on ness.  So, I guess it might be ness2, I have to sign in on.  Going to be transplanting tomorrow morning.  I have to buy soil today.  Ziggg thanks for liking Max's.  He's a good young boy.  Getting ready to make a town run.  Have a good one old and young farts.


----------



## Gone (May 3, 2019)

ness2 said:


> Well guys, it's seem like I'm having trouble signing in on ness.  So, I guess it might be ness2, I have to sign in on.  Going to be transplanting tomorrow morning.  I have to buy soil today.  Ziggg thanks for liking Max's.  He's a good young boy.  Getting ready to make a town run.  Have a good one old and young farts.


Loving Max
Good to see everyone is here and healthy
Keef where you at, I needed a fix of you today
i hope all is well in body and mind
mine gets freaky all the time and plays F*** F888 with me so i understand
Peace


----------



## St_Nick (May 3, 2019)

Ordered myself a 10,000 btu air conditioner for the grow.  When I went in last night it got up to 91 after the lights came on.  Dang the bad luck in the summer time.


----------



## Gone (May 3, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Ordered myself a 10,000 btu air conditioner for the grow.  When I went in last night it got up to 91 after the lights came on.  Dang the bad luck in the summer time.


That will work


----------



## Gone (May 3, 2019)

Is there a way to change screen names here
I would love to be know as Rooster
Its what my old crew use to call me. LOL


----------



## Gone (May 3, 2019)

No biggie if not
OK Later all, dog wants a walk


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 3, 2019)

I guess you could quit and sign back on as....but we all know yer number now...later Rooster, we’ll call ya Roo...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 3, 2019)

We back at the beach for a few days...the kids’l be here soon and the party’s starts...
well, it may have already started...here’s Jozi doing her fave, digging a hole!!!


----------



## zigggy (May 3, 2019)

good evening everyone ,,,, I love the beach 2re,,,have not been in a while ,,,,im about 20 to 30 miles  from the beach,,,,just never seems to be time ,,,,sunsets on Hudson beach are beautiful ,,,,there's just to much traffic  1 hour and 20  minutes each way to go 30 miles ,,,,dam Yankees lol


----------



## thegloman (May 4, 2019)

Good morning yall!


----------



## hollowpoint (May 4, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone.....coffee is flowing....bong is bubbling


----------



## St_Nick (May 4, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  Rainy here again.  The river looks like chocolate milk today but its a good day to get baked.


----------



## novitius (May 4, 2019)

Happy Saturday OFC! Rainy, cold and dreary here by the coast of Lake Erie. ugly weather for a good mood! Broke out some Black Phoenix this morning. Anyone heard of this stuff? It's pretty good. It tastes a lil like Zkittles. The dispo didnt have any info other than it was a hybrid.


----------



## mrcane (May 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC, looks like we are going to have a beautiful day here in PNW. ..
Off to a day of Tai Chi, couple hours in the park. Then four hours of push hands in the studio. 
  Hope that you all have a wonderful day!!


----------



## mrcane (May 4, 2019)

Keef, what up? See you hanging out. Haven't heard from you in a while .. hope that you are doing well my friend ...


----------



## thegloman (May 4, 2019)

I talked with Keef
He said to tell y'all he's holdin his own.
He'll be back. Just needs some time to decompress I believe.


----------



## ness (May 4, 2019)

Good morning fellow farmers.  Overcast day.  Good for washing out pot for transplanting.  Going to make my picks of the girls.  Wish, I had more room.  I have the space just haven't clean out the room.


----------



## umbra (May 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Another day in paradise. going to be 78 and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## St_Nick (May 4, 2019)

ness said:


> Good morning fellow farmers.  Overcast day.  Good for washing out pot for transplanting.


Whaaatt are you gonna do to your girls?  Oh my..  good luck with that.


----------



## St_Nick (May 4, 2019)

I'm on a roll today, Sometimes you wake up to a shitty mood so forgive me if I'm wrong but sometimes the craziest stuff will set me off.  I didn't sleep worth a hoot last night and it is showing.Ness, I would suggest that instead of "washing them off" you take them GENTLY out of the existing container and place it into the new home as gently as possible trying not to disturb the roots at all.  You have just discovered the primary cause of 'Transplant Shock'


----------



## ness (May 4, 2019)

Will do Nick.  I'm putting 5 in the house to flower out.  Then I'm putting 3 in the grow tent. 8' by 9'.  Then I'm putting at least 5 in the woods, and let them take there chores.


----------



## ness (May 4, 2019)

As, far as veg are going, I got 4 yellow peppers and 4 tomatoes.  Rose, Ziggg what you up to today?


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2019)

Good morning, I spent the evening in ER, with tachycardia. I would have been scared but i had my oil right before it started so i was a very laid back patient. I have not had that before. It was weird. doing aerobics while sitting still. Bud had had his scotch so our son took us. That was nice. I am supposed to rest for two days. No gardening. WHAT??  tell ya what when you go in with those symptoms you get to the front of the line fast.


----------



## Keef (May 4, 2019)

Sorry guys - U don't want to be around me - I'm having anger management issues -- I am not a nice guy right now  !--- I talk when I can !- Peace to U !-


----------



## umbra (May 4, 2019)

What I have learned from the wine mine is terroir. When NCH was helping me, it was terroir that he was trying to explain but hasn't able to articulate it to me. It is what separates the good growers. Some of it is small little incremental changes and others are much more obvious. But there is a sweet spot in the environment that you create indoors that is ideal for cannabis. This includes both the macro climate and the micro climate at the plant tops. Different wine grapes have different growing conditions and micro climates. That's why the different grapes grow in different parts of Cali. Yeah different strains of cannabis do the same thing.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terroir


----------



## Keef (May 4, 2019)

I think I might need a cute  widow who likes fine weed to ride in on a white horse and save little Ole me?--I'm not finished yet but I'm kinda in a bind  !- Later guys!


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2019)

.......


----------



## ness (May 4, 2019)

O no Rose, does this happen to you often?  Sit back and take it easy.  I'm working on the plant situation.  My mind is bogged.  Calls for another hit. bong hit.


----------



## ness (May 4, 2019)

Keef hang in there.  Things just have to get better for you.  Wish you had a old van.  You and your buddies go camping for a few days.  Nature always helps me.  This transplanting is going slow.


----------



## burnin1 (May 4, 2019)

Hello OFC

I hope you get some rest on recover soon Rose.

Keef: Nature is good for the soul.  I hope you do get outside a little to enjoy this day.  Join a club like NORML or ASA after you move.  There are plenty of like minded people in those groups.  You may meet some people there who will be  great friends.  Maybe even a cute widow,  I wish you all the best.

It is a beautiful day here.  Have a great day guys!


----------



## St_Nick (May 4, 2019)

Keef said:


> I think I might need a cute  widow who likes fine weed to ride in on a white horse and save little Ole me?--I'm not finished yet but I'm kinda in a bind  !- Later guys!



Do me a favor.  If you find you one please send her sister my way!


----------



## umbra (May 4, 2019)

lol


----------



## Gone (May 4, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Do me a favor.  If you find you one please send her sister my way!


Nicky
She is coming for you Baby





LOL, Hope all is well for ev1


----------



## St_Nick (May 4, 2019)

Toolman, where did you find that picture of my ex wife?


----------



## hollowpoint (May 5, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Coffee is extra smooth today....got some church OG in the bong. Enjoy your Day!


----------



## thegloman (May 5, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Have a green day!


----------



## novitius (May 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC. My auto is still in slow motion. The weather sucks. Bah humbug.


----------



## ness (May 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  lol Nick.  Still working on transplanting.  Going to be posting pictures some time today.  I hope.  I have a left knee replacement and it went out can't walk.  It will subside in a little bit.  But, I got to baby it.


----------



## ness (May 5, 2019)

Overcast day.  Gloomy  It's keeping the heat down.  Rose, how are you feeling?  Do you have the heart race often?  Did, I get that right?  Was it a racing heart that happen to you?


----------



## ness (May 5, 2019)

Zigggy, I hope you and your son are having a enjoyable weekend.


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Yeah drinking that cat scat coffee and some forbidden jelly in the 1 hitter


----------



## thegloman (May 5, 2019)

Lol
Cat scat coffee?  I've always been somewhat adventurous but...........?
I'd try a hit of that forbidden jelly tho!


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2019)

the kopi luwak runs $500 lb, lol.


----------



## St_Nick (May 5, 2019)

Hey folks.  Been up since 10 to  6, 'bout to reload my pipe.  It's overcast and cool and my river looks like cream coffee.   Keef got me dreaming about flying so I'm researching ultralight planes


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2019)

Good morning all, Ness I have never had that rapid heart before. It was like doing aerobics while sitting still. It is a bit scary. I am supposed to rest this weekend and go see the cardiologist on Monday. I had a 3 hour nap yesterday. 
Planted the seeds for the new summer grow. 
St nick, is that the kanawa river you speak of?  Flying a sounds fun. 

So if cannabis is stored in your fat and you lose fat do you get stoned?


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2019)

LOL, of course not. It's not storing THC, its storing a metabolite. If you lose fat, it will excrete through your urine


----------



## mrcane (May 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC, another beautiful day here in PNW..
Rose Hope that you are feeling better today "take it easy "....
Just sitting back and watching the garden grow.. the fresh asparagus is awesome!!
Last night's dinner fresh asparagus out of the garden ,Morels from the yard and a piece of local beef ...


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Hey folks.  Been up since 10 to  6, 'bout to reload my pipe.  It's overcast and cool and my river looks like cream coffee.   Keef got me dreaming about flying so I'm researching ultralight planes


sounds like the sativa got your mind working overtime


----------



## St_Nick (May 5, 2019)

I'm on the Little Kanawha Rose.  Much smaller.  I think if cannabis is stored in your fat and you lose fat,  You just have to smoke more!


----------



## St_Nick (May 5, 2019)

umbra said:


> sounds like the sativa got your mind working overtime



Yup.  I been needing me a pick me up and this was the ticket.  Relative of the BPU cross I am growing out I presume?


----------



## mrcane (May 5, 2019)

Nick what kind of fish swim in that river?
Love me some fly fishing. Just putting together a new boat for running rivers.


----------



## St_Nick (May 5, 2019)

We have Muskie, Bass, large and smallmouth, perch, catfish, lotsa good fishing.  Several small rivers and streams around me are filled with trout, now that's fun to flyfish for


----------



## St_Nick (May 5, 2019)

Best thing for fishing my river is a canoe or a kayak


----------



## mrcane (May 5, 2019)

Nice assortment of fish, all great fly fishing targets...


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Yup.  I been needing me a pick me up and this was the ticket.  Relative of the BPU cross I am growing out I presume?


Killingfields F7 x BPU


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2019)

The latest breeding project is shaping up well. I call it a bunch of grapes, lol. Increasing the gene pool to start with by using 2 males. Grape stomper F1 male and a Gorilla Grape F3 male. The girls are True OG, sundae driver, sunset sherbet, grape krush, rare darkness, mimosa, mango x blackrose x apricothead,  sour dubb and candy cane.


----------



## St_Nick (May 5, 2019)

Man o Man.  You are gonna have a heckuva time sorting that mess out!


----------



## burnin1 (May 5, 2019)

Hello Friends

That fresh asparagus looks delicious Mrcane.  Yum!!

Does anyone have extra Easter eggs?






LOL


----------



## burnin1 (May 5, 2019)

Have a great Sunday OFC!


----------



## drcree (May 5, 2019)

gooday everyone


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2019)

I just had one hit of my lambsbread and I want to garden but i can't. Better smoke some indica and calm down huh. 
It is so beautiful. I will go take pictures, that is taking it easy isn't it?


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2019)

I was working my Voodoo CKN bones in a fit of anger when the little demon dog stole and ate one -- I don't  know what to do or what's gonna happen but I'm ascared  ! - **** head dog !- If he wasn't possessed before ?-- him is now !-- That bone was the storm bone too !


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2019)

Give him bread, lots of it now.


----------



## thegloman (May 5, 2019)

Raw bones not much to worry about.
Cooked bones.....
What Rose said, Stat!


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2019)

20 years in the ER and OR ? - I can handle a physical emergeny like this -- I got this the dog will be fine !---
 On the metaphysical?- That was way too much power to be released all at one time !-- It would be my prediction -- Storms bout to "F" Texas  up !--


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2019)

My rottie catches birds in mid air and eats them. No problems with the bones, but if it was some Santeria or Voodoo bones, zombies coming for you


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2019)

Gave da little bastid a military meal -- **** on a Chingle - Creamed beef on toast- That'll push it thru !--
Zombies  Umbra ?-- That ain't how I roll !- Just magnifying nature by stepping to the trick of the beat !- That was my storm bone I was fairly competent with it- It was like a crutch -a way to focus power !--  No control now !


----------



## Keef (May 5, 2019)

I been scarce round here cause of my anger management problems but I been doing some of my best troll work !- I wouldn't be surprised if they showed up again to shut me up !-- I'd welcome the opportunity to defend myself !- Help me work out my frustrations !


----------



## hollowpoint (May 6, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone...Monday has over taken us and the weekend is a fleeting memory. Maxwell House and BC Blueberry helps!


----------



## thegloman (May 6, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Its another day in paradise! I think its supposed to rain again tho.  Oh well, I suppose Ill be forced to spend the day indulging on some NS X BBSL and Frank's Gift!
I have some Pennywise x V and some BB King and a little jock horror x black jack in jars now Too!   I gotta say you guys, since I started comming here I've learned SO much and now I actually have Good buds and a variety to choose from.  I never had this before.
Thanks Yall!   Not to even mention the genetics y'all have given me which is Half the battle.
Lol.  I was even told I'm becoming a "pot snob" cuz I won't smoke lesser buds any more.   I don't think I'm a snob, I just got COPD and I can't see wasting my lungs on lesser smoke.
Enjoy!


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2019)

Morning OFC
Been up awhile hurting -Try to rest some later -  Was gonna try to explain  what my Papa taught me growing up -" If U can't Dazzle them with brilliance ?"- Then Baffle them with Bull **** !"  - The art of the thing is leaving them not knowing which it is !- More Coffee?- I need to work this pipe !
It's dark and storms coming


----------



## hollowpoint (May 6, 2019)

Its the weather Keef....I feel like I participated in a triathlon yesterday.They are saying 3-5 inches of rain on the way for us....more storms as well.Another front is going to all most stall over us. Farmers are taking a pounding this year in this area....high river levels,poor price support ,horrible weather and the cut off dates for insuring your crops has passed in some cases.And I have a friend who is just starting to grow cannabis and is going to gorilla grow outdoors.He's going to feed the deer and rabbits is all.


----------



## thegloman (May 6, 2019)

H.P.
Tell your friend to pee around the perimeter of his plants.
Sounds gross but the deer and rabbits think so too.
I never had 1 plant nibbled on after I did that.
Just don't pee on the plants! 
For added extra protection save up a half gal of pee and crack an egg into it.  Let it steep in the sun for a day or two then hold your nose and pour it near your plants.  You won't have ANY problem with critters.
Re apply after it rains.


----------



## St_Nick (May 6, 2019)

Welcome to bliss Gloman.  the OFC has got it going on when it comes to good ganja!


----------



## thegloman (May 6, 2019)

Got That right!!!


----------



## hollowpoint (May 6, 2019)

Will do Gloman and Thanks!...He's not much danger on actually producing anything...he just tosses and prays! Only motivated when he has no smoke.


----------



## St_Nick (May 6, 2019)

Lemme tell ya Hollow, I have friends like that!  Right now I am doing a grow at a friends house.  He's been trying to grow weed ever since I moved back here.  One of those guys who "used to grow a lot" but hasn't had a plant to complete for years.  I've tried everything from giving him seeds to giving him females ready for flower.  Just can't 'Git her done' so to speak.


----------



## umbra (May 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (May 6, 2019)

G'Morning OFC. Finally BLUE skies today! A little chilly right now. It's Monday. Hope everyone has a good day. 
I think this auto is not going to finish. It's immortal.... At least one of us is.


----------



## St_Nick (May 6, 2019)

I am wallowing in old man syndrome this morning.  I get really aggravated as I read through these odd threads on here and I keep running across this persona that answers all these threads with emphasized quotes which I can only wonder at the purpose of.


----------



## ness (May 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Humid today.  Still working on transplanting.


----------



## ness (May 6, 2019)

Rose how are you feeling today?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 6, 2019)

Good morning to my stony friends...we still at the beach but we’ll go home today I guess...kinda overcast here but it’s prolly gonna be sunny at home...it’ll be interesting to see a few days growth in my grow box...always fun...cheers y’all and be safe!


----------



## burnin1 (May 6, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC







Have an awesome day!


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2019)

Crippling around like an old man today!- The weather map says it's red out there!- Looks green to me !- We bout to get it !
Like I told the Gloman yesterday ? -- Them weed eaters not really made very good !- U beat a snake to death  with a weed eater- U gonna need another weed wacker - It was Iike jumping off that pier --Just do it !- Think later !- I didn't have time to think -- Snake !- Swing what U got !- I had a weed eater!-
That's probably why I feel so beat up !- I don't know how to hold back and be gentle when it comes to snakes !- Face is swole up - can't turn my head to the left and my left arm is pretty much on strike !
Other than that?- I'm doing great !


----------



## St_Nick (May 6, 2019)

Sounds like you got old mans syndrome too


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2019)

I think most of this strong band of storms has pushed thru -- The heaviest rain anyway -- I need to get relocated and set back up-- I volunteered to be a test grower for some those grapes Umbra bred !- I can't be letting him down like that!-
It's not like I'm wanting a fine grape - I'm just wanting to help Cuz sort those seed out -- 2 grape males and half dozen females ? - It'd be like a grape terp gold mine -(with the Umbra  frost )-- I know how he do !- 
Umbra he need me !-- I need to get somewhere !


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2019)

U know what I been doing !
Tin soldiers and Nixon coming ...---- See U on that bridge to Selma!---Beeches !--Remember Charlottesville  !---
 I'm old and  crippled up --  Why don't I just step back and let others fight this fight ?-- I wish I could but U know that ain't happening ?- I can throw rocks or something ?- It ain't much but Let me do what I can ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 6, 2019)

I know we don’t usually post personal pics here, but you don’t know my grandson and he doesn’t grow pot... but he’s a happy camper and his picture just makes me smile...I thought it might for you all as well...here he is at the beach buried in sand...it was a good day!!!


----------



## thegloman (May 6, 2019)

Awesome 2RE!
I bet you're having a Ball!  It sure looks like your grandson is.
I wish I lived closer to mine.


----------



## umbra (May 6, 2019)

Broke my toe, lol.


----------



## St_Nick (May 6, 2019)

umbra said:


> Broke my toe, lol.



Oh No!  I guess you will be hobble along Cassidy for the next week or so.  

I just got my order of supposedly original strain GG#4.  I know the original was clone only but these are supposed to be bred from one of those clones.  Who knows but we'll see in a few months!


----------



## umbra (May 6, 2019)

yeah


----------



## St_Nick (May 6, 2019)

Keef,  never thought I would do this but I did.  I just dropped the ball on a brand new Mars Hydro SP250 light.  It is IP65 and everything.  I figured to see if it really is actually true what they say about white light and besides, it looks like Mar hydro is stepping up their game.


----------



## Keef (May 6, 2019)

Hope it works for ya Nick - It should !
Umbra if that toe is not too badly deformed then put a pad between it and the next toe and tape them together - If it stick out at an bad angle - We just pull it back straight and drill a bout 1/16 inch stainless steel pin from the tip of the toe all the way back into the carpal bone -   When it heals we take the pin out !-
Warning : -
 Dat **** gonna hurt U more than me !-


----------



## umbra (May 6, 2019)

already taped it to the other toe


----------



## St_Nick (May 6, 2019)

I had to buy a tent in order to veg and bloom at the same time and figured that this old 1000 watt king would do for a good veg light but its junk.  spindly looking seedlings and whatever clones want that thing don't have it.  The one I sent off for a new driver is too powerful for a 4 x 2 tent so I figgered this new Mars light is designed specifically for a 2 x 4 tent and has the very latest tech so what the heck, give it a go.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 7, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Neat light St. Nick,I bet your going to see some improvements on your grow.I have been eyeing the HLG 550 V2 R-spec....I may spring for one later this year,I cannot leave well enough alone...I just have to experiment. lol it all started with a chemistry set they bought for me at 10 yo,been a student of science ever since. This was the same year I discovered the kindling point for dry grass at edge of carport in August is very low ! Everybody needs a little excitement occasionally lol.


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

Morning OFC
I gotta look that light up Nick -- I got those Mars Hydro 300 watt reflector series - They getting old and need to be replaced -
Hollowpoint- - Some of these guys knows more than U can imagine about chemistry and such !-- One is a retired master of manipulating  the benzene ring -- Another one can make **** that scares me !- Make U reach up and kiss the sky with exotic **** !-- U ever hear of the "Vines of the Gods" ?- I'm interested in the process of making Hyawaska ?- but more as a medicine than a tripping for pleasure thing - That's not spelled right ?--- Anyway where's my pipe ?- I'm low but not out yet !
Warm with thunder showers today at the beach -


----------



## hollowpoint (May 7, 2019)

Yes indeed bud....this site has an abundance of talented people. I very much notice and respect the knowledge base of MarijaunaPassion members. Pass that bong..we all be smiling today lol.


----------



## St_Nick (May 7, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  Gloomy foggy morning here but its supposed to be sunny and 80 later on.  My lawn guy hasn't shown up this week and its getting to be a jungle around here. I spent most of yesterday polishing the truck.  I don't wanna brag but she is looking good.  Today I gotta  get busy on my front porch.  I have a roof but no floor.  What good is a porch without a floor?


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

We live in the real world and I got problems right now that are giving me no end of grief -- I'm stuck here at the beach house with only my SS that wouldn't even come close to paying the mortgage- We been separated about 2 years and the divorce been final for awhile -- We still own this house together and she was gonna pay the utilities while I got it ready for the market - They money for supplies like paint is not there anymore -- We got some equity in the house - I want out of here and her out my life for good but I got no place to go even temporary yet - So I'm stuck in limbo -I wanna be anywhere but here and can't get out !-- I would prefer using bullets or explosives to solve my problems but-- I'm trying to be civilized !--  So this has been the root of my anger management problems!-This too shall pass - I just want out so I can get back to growing !
U just putting down some plywood Nick ?- U got the floor framed in already ?


----------



## thegloman (May 7, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Yep!
We definitely have some ppl here who have "other" talents than growing.  lol
That's the thing about getting old.  The years pile up but so does the knowledge.
I hope y'all have a great green day!


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

Nick on that porch ?--Maybe U need a hidden trap door on the porch to a place U can store jars ! - U can't take it if U can't find it !-- Keep enough squirreled away to supply U until U got another crop in should things go south again ?  - Wish I could had a bunch put up before this all went down but I got stabbed in the back with no warning !-


----------



## St_Nick (May 7, 2019)

Keef,  step one is going to be install the framing.  I have a pile of lumber just sitting here turning grey so I might as well use it


----------



## St_Nick (May 7, 2019)

I'm smoking the last of my Mimosa this morning.  Goes really well with expresso and creme


----------



## St_Nick (May 7, 2019)

Don't ya just love it when the morning news (which reads like a broken record around here) has a murder, a meth bust and a police shooting for headlines?  Folks I live in a little town with less then 800 people in it.  There is a reason concealed (and open) carry is so popular here.  Its like Dodge city around here!


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

Mimosa goes good with anything or nothing !- That's what I got in the pipe myself ! - Gonna miss it !-- Can't wait to get her child up and working - Gonna be looking for some purple Mimosa- Hopefully one with this trick terp profile Mimosa got ?


----------



## novitius (May 7, 2019)

Hello OFC.  I see we all made it through Monday! I decided that nothing in this house would outlive me and I cut the auto down. yielded over a half pound, wet, after trim. So.. I'll pull like an ounce or two dry I'm guessing. 
Keef, Im gonna make ur Canna Caps! I'm gonna use the auto bud to decarb. I'll cure a few doobs worth but the rest of it's going to caps.


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

Morning Nov -- Cannacaps -- trim in 2 stages - remove all the fan leaves - Then trim the bud and keep that for caps -U can add whatever bud U want to it -- They'll help whatever's wrong with U  -
We got this unstable air mass sitting on top of us that's messing with my face--
Nick - Corpus Christi is a medium size town but **** happen around here all the time -Being this close to the border things can get wild --  I saw the funniest thing on my local news - Dude drove his car off the pier where they load a ferry -The ferry was not there !- The cops was chasing him so he drove off- I woulda done it with more style - He didn't even fly far - I woulda come off fast !-- Around here we got your typical "bailout" and "splash downs" -- cop pull over a minivan and 17 or so illegal migrants bailout and go in 17 different direction - The cop catch maybe 1 ?-- Then there's the police chases that end in a splash down-- Hauling a load of dope out of Mexico and the cops get on him - Turn around and head back to Mexico- The goal being to make it back to the Rio Grande and jump the load and car off into the river in a splashdown then they can then recover the drugs and steal another car for the next attempt !-Once or twice a year border patrol drag all the splash down cars out the river --  Like the dukes of hazard round here !


----------



## novitius (May 7, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Don't ya just love it when the morning news (which reads like a broken record around here) has a murder, a meth bust and a police shooting for headlines?  Folks I live in a little town with less then 800 people in it.  There is a reason concealed (and open) carry is so popular here.  Its like Dodge city around here!



I can't take the news anymore. Everywhere you look it's like an advertisement for human scum championships. The morning that guy shot up the mosque in Australia it was the first thing I saw. It's a relentless assault all around the world. We all know this so I'm gonna shut up now, I just wanted to agree and complain about it. It really grinds my gears. Why are the displays of decency so few?


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

I watch the news whether it's good or bad - Sometimes I'd like to bury my head in the sand and pretend all is well but I can't do that-- I live in this world so I need to know what's going on in it ! --What I see that alarms me is an attempt to install a virtual  King over American democracy  !- - I will never bow to the King of the Right Wing !--This has gone way beyond " politics" !--As if I didn't have enough problems about the national GOP - We end up with this Dan Patrick representing the Texas  GOP stopping any mmj changes for the next 2 years !- I am not a fan !


----------



## umbra (May 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I live in a small town also. Local newspaper runs every police stop and arrest in the paper every week. Crime is everywhere and Meth busts dominate most headlines in most states. We certainly have our share.


----------



## St_Nick (May 7, 2019)

Keef, I used to visit Corpus 'bout once a year, Used to certify some aspects of the navy minesweeper repair facility there.  I spent 3 years in Exmouth Aus. and it weren't as hot as it was in that town.


----------



## St_Nick (May 7, 2019)

Man, I'm gonna miss this stuff, perfect combination of go and stay.  If only I could keep my mind on what I outta be doing!


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

I does get hot Nick !-- We usually got a sea breeze out on the island which helps - Farther U get away from the coast the hotter it gets !-- The sun will cook U !- AC in the summer is not an option U gotta have it !-  - It got all the way down to 78 F. Last night - Humidity got to be in the 90 % range --
 I'm still hoping to land somewhere between here and the San Antonio/ Austin area - Off in the boonies somewhere --
I'm may be old and crippled but I can grow the Dank- My daddy told me all the time growing up "Money don't grow on trees !" - He was wrong as usual - He didn't know bout my kinda trees - My SS and a 4 part rotation of some OFC Dank will pay my bills easy -Anything over that is gravy --  I can grow a little or I can grow alot -- I'm just not liking this waiting thing - Time to be someplace else hanging LEDs and waiting on some west coast cuts !-
Nick I think Rose got some Mimosa seed ?- Maybe she'll breed us some ?-- I'd be down with having some of this around !


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

Was it Burnin1 said I should hang out with like minded people when I relocate like the NORML people-- There's some around here !- We don't really see eye to eye -- They wanna talk about what they gonna do after prohibition ends - My attitude is more like "Screw'm -Let's just do it now "!-- I'd prefer to hang out with people like ya'll !- People who don't just talk the talk -- People who walk the walk and just do it !


----------



## novitius (May 7, 2019)

I always read about Corpus Christi weed prices in High Times. That little blurb they have about regional strains and pricing. Was that your stuff Keef? They were braggin about your smoke bro! 
I live in a big city. I call it little big city. Mostly murders, abductions, robberies and crack,heroin and pcp(there's about a sq mile neighborhood devoted to it's sale and production, they call it water world). Not to far away they also have a bunch of meth problems, but it stays quiet on that front around here. I think the tweakers stay outta sight here.


----------



## St_Nick (May 7, 2019)

On another note,  I want the feds to get off their butts and figger out they can actually pay off the deficit if they legalize weed.  I want to grow 3, just 3 plants outside. And I want to grow them out where they can be seen!  These Hillbillies ain't never seen the likes of the trees I can grow.


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

Nope Cuz it ain't my weed - Looking back it's a good thing the ex wouldn't let me move any !- They got a task force around here and if it ain't Mexican brickweed the task force tries  to track it to it's source !- I just been hiding out amongst them waiting to drive my team up out the belly of the beast !-- Around here my weed would be hard to beat !-
I really wanted to get up closer to Austin where they can afford better weed !- The socio- economic conditions around here favor cheap weed !- Mexican kilo bricks
Worse than that is the synthetic weed stuff they sell !- I do not understand !- Only 3 Nick ?- I'm hoping for 6 !- Drag me some 6 foot sativas out the back door in the spring and let them run until November !
Gloman grew some my crosses outside last year and they got rather large and I can grow them in dirt same way he did -- Some got that giant indica Mazar-i-Sharif heretige- Bigass indica they be !


----------



## St_Nick (May 7, 2019)

I grew 3 nurse larry last year and 2 of the 3 were over a lb.  I grew 2 more that totaled 22 oz.  Imagine if they had been outdoors


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

This rush to grow hemp for CBD kinda bothers me - I understand that for many of them it is more about positioning yourself for when prohibition ends - It's a short hop to dank from there--
 Ya'll got me off on this mmj kick --CBD is only half a medicine so I can't get excited about it !-- What I got in mind is that sliding scale of THC/CBD - One - two or 3 THC to one CBD -- Maybe even 5 THC to 1 CBD ? All in some kind of oil base -Have a range of meds to work with ? --


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

Nick I'm down with indoor growing where I can control everything better -- Only thing I'd grow outdoors is some long finishing sativas !- I'd really rather be inside !


----------



## novitius (May 7, 2019)

I haven't seen brick weed since around '00. You could find that crap at $60 a zip back then. Loved every joint I burned too. This is no lie, I once bought a dime from a guy pushing a stroller full of brick weed. He pulled the blanket back and there was a baby and a bunch of bobby brown. I didn't know the cartels were still producing bricks lol. Laziness! I mean, they have catapults and tunnels.... aint no reason the product should be schwag anymore!!! 
 St. Nick- I'd love to have acouple pounds of Larry heritage on the shelf!


----------



## St_Nick (May 7, 2019)

Nurse Larry was a limited strain developed by our very own Rosebud.  A breeding of a clone only Medicine Woman and a sweet Larry OG if I remember correctly.  Some of the best medicinal herb I've had.  Gone to the cops now I'm afraid.


----------



## St_Nick (May 7, 2019)

Keef said:


> Nick I'm down with indoor growing where I can control everything better -- Only thing I'd grow outdoors is some long finishing sativas !- I'd really rather be inside !



I'm all about the indoor grow myself but I just want like you said, a few good Sativa trees to let run.  I have some Fruity Thai that runs about 12-13 weeks in flower that I would really enjoy growing outdoors


----------



## novitius (May 7, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Nurse Larry was a limited strain developed by our very own Rosebud.  A breeding of a clone only Medicine Woman and a sweet Larry OG if I remember correctly.  Some of the best medicinal herb I've had.  Gone to the cops now I'm afraid.



Larry OG is one of my favorites. I had a hard time tracking any down until I was able to visit MI mmj shops. I do plan on growing some myself eventually. Even left alone as flower it worked well for me.


----------



## ness (May 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  2RE looks like you and family had fun at the beach.  Nice picture of your grandson.  Keef it's good to see you.  Hope you can save up and move on soon.  






Keef this is your blueberry seed.  I have a flip phone now so my picture are not that good. I'll get close ups next time.




Pre 98 f2 can't fine my note on were this came for nurse larry is behide.




PH xBBSL


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2019)

good morning peeps,
good to read y'all this morning. I am talking southern now after hanging around the tennessee recovery kids.  They are doing well so far. They got out of the rehab houses and are finally in their own place and she wanted some pot. I got a big head, she said it was top shelf, killer weed, blah blah good blah. Umbra's northern lights 5. I ask if it made her want to relapse and she just looked at me and said NO. She said she slept for the first time since she got here  I want to believe her. She is working her program and he is working on not being a bigot. lol. I told him that was a deal breaker for me. I couldn't be his new mom if he was a bigot... we talked a lot.


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2019)

Wanna know what seeds I popped?  Franks gift CBD, cbd hemp lol, shark shock,indica cbd (thank you Earl)  now the good stuff, Chocolate chunk (I) Sunset Sherbert, Indica hybrid that i love to smoke,  Tangie, for our daughter, Mimosa, thank you to a wonderful man of MP,  I don't know if i want that many outdoors. Not sure what goes where yet.
I am having lots of cardiac tests. They are putting a small 3-4 inch monitor on my chest i wear for 2 weeks this morning. They want me to go on an injections for cholesterol... holy crap.  I will consider.

Thanks for listening. i been missing you guys but a bit overwhelmed.


----------



## novitius (May 7, 2019)

Hey Rose! I've been waiting on pics of your roses! Glad you're feeling better and the docs are taking care of you. I hope it all turns out ok! I bought some Sunset Sherbert sold as Sativa, maybe it was a leaning pheno? It was a good smoke. Keef and Nick been talking about the Mimosa all morning. Makes me want some too! 
 Pot helped me kick my opiate addiction. I've met a few people who have said the same and they still use herb n nothing else! IF they wanna stay clean they will!


----------



## St_Nick (May 7, 2019)

Looking good ness, You are gonna love that blueberry but you might want to veg it a week or so longer then the other two.  It finishes really quick but the quantity kinda suffers as a result.  They look awesome!


----------



## burnin1 (May 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Your grandson is adorable 2Redeyes.  Thanks for posting that pic.

Keef, things can only get better.  Your future life will be awesome I am sure.

Rose:  I really feel for you.  I have been to more Doctors and had more medical tests than I can remember in the last 5 years.  I was told a few years ago that I can expect to live about 5 more years.  I am gonna prove them wrong as I have faith that I am here for a higher cause and I will overcome these physical issues that hinder me.  You are one of the nicest people I know and the limitations of your body will not overcome your ability to help and inspire others.  Hang n there.

Ness:  I wish I could take pics like that.  I guess I should learn how to use my smartphone.  My I-pad takes horrible pics.. or maybe it is just me.  ha ha  Thank you for sharing.

I am not stoned yet.  I guess I should take care of that.

Have a great day friends!


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2019)

Thank you Burnin, that was very sweet. I hope i get the ok to hit the gardens today.I will ask the nurse if i am off restriction. I think i get a pill that will stop it if it happens again. 
And YES, RE, that is the cutest grandson ever! What a doll baby. I want to hug him.
Nova, the roses should be in bloom for memorial day, i have a bunch of company, oh dear, i forgot about that. oh well, deep breaths. ha Thanks.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 7, 2019)

Good morning y’all...we back home now...it’s fun to check the grow after being away for several days...Now that we’re home for a stretch, I’m gonna be wetting some seed for out back...not many and only some small autos...but it’s just fun to grow...
I forget just now what is on the left but right rear is some shark shock cbd, and right front Nurse Larry x Valentine...I put’m in flower lighting exactly 1 month ago on April, 7th...


----------



## burnin1 (May 7, 2019)

Wow!  So noisy outside right now!!
 The yearly cattle drive is happening on the road to my house.  Those cattle do not sound happy.  So many of them mooing at once.  They close the road by my house once or twice a year to drive the cattle about 30 miles to the valley.  The families that have owned 100s of acres up here in the foothills for over 100 years still use the public roads to drive cattle.  They have easement rights as they have drove these cattle through here before the roads were built.  All women on horses with trained dogs keep the cattle moving and on the road.  I don't know why only women do this.  I hear the women yelling and whistling at the dogs and cattle.  The only men I ever see in these cattle drives are in a pick up at the tail end of the drive.  It is surreal to see cattle drives like this in our modern age.  But then again I do live in a sparsely populated area with no towns nearby.  There is a shortcut I take to Sonora that has open cattle grazing, no fences along the road.  It is normal to stop because cattle are in the road through there.

I don't know who is louder right now, the hundreds of angry cattle or those cowgirls constantly shouting and whistling.  lol

Gotta go.  I am really stoned and I want to go outside and watch.


----------



## burnin1 (May 7, 2019)

Wow!  Awesome set-up with some great genetics 2Re.


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

That Texas mmj bill I was counting on made it out the Texas house and goes to the Senate- It will pass if Dan Patrick will allow a vote -- It's all in the hands of the Texas GOP now !
Who knows maybe he'll let them vote on it  ?-It would pass-- I believe it when I see it-- I got no faith at all that the GOP will  do the right thing !--


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

I had a hope once that someone up in the  Austin area would help themselves by introducing me to some medical professionals interested in mmj and help get me outta this jam -- That's not happened - I don't forget **** like that !-


----------



## umbra (May 7, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I'm all about the indoor grow myself but I just want like you said, a few good Sativa trees to let run.  I have some Fruity Thai that runs about 12-13 weeks in flower that I would really enjoy growing outdoors


They would be monsters outside. I'm not sure you could go 13 weeks flowering outdoors in the mountains where you are. But I wasn't going to get to them anytime soon, and knew you would love them.


----------



## umbra (May 7, 2019)

novitius said:


> Larry OG is one of my favorites. I had a hard time tracking any down until I was able to visit MI mmj shops. I do plan on growing some myself eventually. Even left alone as flower it worked well for me.


NCH let me take cuts of his Larry OG. I did a few crosses but didn't keep it. I simple didn't have enough space to keep it and all the other moms I have. The Larry x Lemon Thai turned out excellent though.


----------



## novitius (May 7, 2019)

umbra said:


> NCH let me take cuts of his Larry OG. I did a few crosses but didn't keep it. I simple didn't have enough space to keep it and all the other moms I have. The Larry x Lemon Thai turned out excellent though.



Did you happen to keep any of that seed?


----------



## novitius (May 7, 2019)

I hope that goes through promptly for you Keef. Maybe that is why they shot down the minor possession changes?


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

Nov - Rose took a clone only Medicine Woman and used a Larry OG male on it -- She called it Nurse Larry !- Several of us have grown it !- Excellent weed with a little mystery to it !-- Being one those that can't leave well enough alone - I used a Black Berry Snow Lotus male on the Nurse !- I tell people The nurse was all polite and stuff - Not so her daughter-- She rude and crude and will Steam Roll U and ain't nothing U can do to stop her she just keeps coming !-- I'm happy  I kept some regular Nurse Larry seed !- That baby girl with the BBSL daddy she not for a novice!-- but that wasn't enough -- I bred NL -x- BBSL to Umbra's bigass hybrid blueberry -- BPU-X-BB  -- I have no idea what to expect but I got seed -- I also used a chocolate dad from Umbra's BOC on his dam B.B. too !-- Should have enough seed to find me a nice chocolate blueberry  ?- 
U just don't know what it's like having to sit on the sidelines while others be growing -- OK - maybe Nick and Zig know - I should be happy I didn't end up in jail too 
Nov - I think they got a few more weeks in this Texas government session -- It's all in the hands of dude named Dan Patrick - If he allows a vote it will pass but he will probably run out the clock before a vote can happen !- We'll see soon enough !


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

Larry OG ?- Somebody need to tell


 me what dat writing on that purple paper means !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 7, 2019)

Last summer I ordered some comfrey root starts....planted a couple in a flower bed here and today I harvested my first batch of comfrey leaves...filled a five gallon bucket and then filled it with water...about 4or5 weeks I should have a nice organic batch of fertilizer to use on my organic outdoor grow...Gonna do about 6 or so outdoor autos in the back garden this year...
I regret not taking pics of the comfrey before I chopped it but it just looks like comfrey...the Bocking 14 variety I think...


----------



## ness (May 7, 2019)

Evening Folks.  Rose I'm so happy the kids are doing good.  It sounds like your feeling better.  That's scary putting that monitor on your chest.  I read up on the cholestcrol injections.  Is yours low?   
RE that's a nice set up.  Gives me idea's.  
Burn1 has the dust settled?  I hope it's over by now.  
Keef what you got cooking?








This is the only close up I have for now.  Keef these blueberry seeds were just marked blueberry.  I say back in 2016 you sent them to me.


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

Yes Ness - I remember well !- What U got there is some f-2 seed from Umbra's BPU-X-BB also known as B.B. King !-- The BPU - x - BB  daddy was my boy Trips !- He came out the ground making 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 !- He was a triploid !-- BB is one of Umbra's  frost factories and it will grow HUGE outside !- Gloman just took one down he said it didn't have a blueberry profile but I bet it will after some time in a jar - -Never seen one without blueberry-- it was a full sister to what U got !- 1st time I heard one didn't come out some kinda blueberry !- I smelled fresh blueberries and others had more of a blueberry muffin smell !- She'll do U right !


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

What do I got cooking ?- Unstable air got my face feel like it's on fire up under my left cheek plate - I don't got a cheek bone like most just a metal plate bolted to the other bones so it looks the same as the other side --
Weather changes mess it up !


----------



## umbra (May 7, 2019)

novitius said:


> Did you happen to keep any of that seed?


No I didn't. I bred them to Oregon Lemons from exotic genetix


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2019)

thunderhu said:


> 天啊，我找到了一个非常好的提取装置


No spam allowed. Even in other languages.  Your post translates to this.  "

God, I found a very good extraction device." You also have 2 other posts plugging your device.  Last warning.


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2019)

I just found 2 other posts that Rose deleted thunderhu. You are gone from here.


----------



## Keef (May 7, 2019)

Look out !- Hammy on da J-O-B !-- 
BOUNCE !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 7, 2019)

Been pulling them [email protected] weeds around 
the house today...While we were gone to the beach, one of my auto watering devices sprung a leak and started squirting water at the wall of the house...One of my fine neighbors spotted it and turned off the feed...We were only gone a few days so the tomatoes and peppers didn’t even flinch...Got that mended today but I had a little auto weed seed buried in a solo cup next to the pepper...that little guy didn’t make it...I don’t know if she noticed that little guy or not...It was so young, it prolly didn’t look much like pot yet anyway...no biggie I started a few more today...I’ll be breaking the law though cuz I’m growing more than I’m supposed to here in Cali and I’m not supposed to grow outside in my community anyway...don’t tell please...


----------



## thegloman (May 8, 2019)

Good morning y'all!


----------



## St_Nick (May 8, 2019)

Yer up early.  Coffee is needed here


----------



## hollowpoint (May 8, 2019)

Good Morning....Got 3-7 inches of rain on the way.Maybe I should change my hobby to aqua farming...plenty of water it seems. In lieu of recent Kentucky Derby out come


----------



## novitius (May 8, 2019)

Morning OFC! Lots of appointments today. IT's cold, wet and grey again here.


----------



## Keef (May 8, 2019)

Buenos Dias OFC !-
 No - Morning OFC !
I better stick to English Hammy will look **** up on U !-- 
I had a hellova night with my face !- It got so bad I was only able to do some light trolling this morning ! - Anyway the show must go on ! -- I hate all U friggin pot farmers !- Make me sick !- I really need to be growing again !
More Coffee and a toke or 2 ?-- I'm just finishing my 1st cup of coffee -- I'm need a long Wake and Bake this morning !-- I feel like I been shot at and missed -- **** at and hit !--I'm really digging this getting old **** !-- NOT !

Looks to be a young man blues day -Started with Jonny Lang Still Raining then -- Gary Clark Jr. -- Kenny Wayne Sheppard- John Mayer


----------



## umbra (May 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2019)

Good morning all.


----------



## drcree (May 8, 2019)

gooday all


----------



## St_Nick (May 8, 2019)

G'day all.I hope you all have a smile on your face today. 
Checked the girls last night and I have to show off a little, can't help myself! 


 the 1st is Colorado cookies, 2nd is a little girl I call Umbra surprise and third is  Sugarface.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 8, 2019)

Lookin good Nick, did you get your sp-250 yet!


----------



## Keef (May 8, 2019)

Love me some bud porn !- Umbra's Surprise ?- I remember that -- Umbra's Surprise - Because --  Surprise !- Umbra couldn't remember what it was and it had no label when it got here !


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2019)

This is all I got.


----------



## St_Nick (May 8, 2019)

Nope.  I couldn't find one on Amazon so I ordered direct from the company.  They took my money but all it says when I check on the order is "processing".  I have never really been a fan of mars hydro but I figgered that light just looks to good to be true we'll see.


----------



## St_Nick (May 8, 2019)

Rose, dontcha just love springtime?!  Looks great.   Keef,  this ain't the same stuff.  I got a care package from umbra a while back and Surprise! found this inside.  Just one and my invalid brained buddy tried to drown it so it got stunted, but I'll guarantee that little girl is gonna produce some awesome bud.


----------



## Keef (May 8, 2019)

Cool Nick !- That did remind me of those seed though - I couldn't find a label anywhere -- Umbra got the gift of frost !- I don't know how he does it producing the quality he does consistently like he does ?-- I still got some his stuff I haven't grown out yet -- 
They still working on trying to expand that Texas MMJ bill but I'm convinced that bugger head Dan Patrick gonna run the clock out so it won't get a vote !- They need to do the right thing and expand that law !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 8, 2019)

Lookin good Rose, my lilac’s are all done already as is my lady banks...Oh well, soon there will be frosty flowers in the garden...and they last a lot longer...I have one of those old cheap mars hydro pink lights...I used it once and knew it was junk and moved on...maybe one day when I find the space, I’ll use it for starting clones or something...


----------



## ness (May 8, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.  Just notice I didn't log out yesterday. Getting ready to go to the Dr's.  Rose that's a beautiful picture of your yard love that bush or is it a tree.  Does it smell good.  Going back to catch up.


----------



## burnin1 (May 8, 2019)

Good day all

Nice pics Nick and Rose

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2019)

Ness, good luck at the doctor. That is a topiary lilac. It is both a bush and a tree. They grafted a small lilac on a tree stock.  It got huge this year.


----------



## ness (May 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> Yes Ness - I remember well !- What U got there is some f-2 seed from Umbra's BPU-X-BB also known as B.B. King !-- The BPU - x - BB  daddy was my boy Trips !- He came out the ground making 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 !- He was a triploid !-- BB is one of Umbra's  frost factories and it will grow HUGE outside !- Gloman just took one down he said it didn't have a blueberry profile but I bet it will after some time in a jar - -Never seen one without blueberry-- it was a full sister to what U got !- 1st time I heard one didn't come out some kinda blueberry !- I smelled fresh blueberries and others had more of a blueberry muffin smell !- She'll do U right !


I'm happy it popped since it was produced back in 2016.  Keef I got something like 20 female this time around and I don't want to get rid of any.  I'm slow on getting picture up.  I'm working on it.  Thank you for the information on B.B. King.


----------



## ness (May 8, 2019)

Thank you Rose.  I love lilac's.


----------



## ness (May 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> What do I got cooking ?- Unstable air got my face feel like it's on fire up under my left cheek plate - I don't got a cheek bone like most just a metal plate bolted to the other bones so it looks the same as the other side --
> Weather changes mess it up !


Keef will your face and arm get better with time?  Just, a little bit.  I can't even think how bad that fall make on your body.  To much money to run that hot tub, I bet.  Go jump in the ocean.  Do, the little bugger like the water?


----------



## ness (May 8, 2019)

Time to run.  Have a high day.


----------



## Keef (May 8, 2019)

No Ness it won't get better with time !-- I have had more trouble with my injuries since we moved here - The face is mostly OK except for when the weather changes - The neck and left arm issues I can mostly control the pain with cannacaps but I been running low and saving it for smoking weed instead of caps - I can really tell how much they do help since I went off them -- It'll be better when I get a crop in and back on my meds regularly  !- Until then I'm just Kripple Keef !
Doctor told me once that pain was the bodies way of telling that U still alive - I told him to go F himself ! -


----------



## Keef (May 8, 2019)

Orianthia- Voodoo child - Little girl can play dahell out an ax !- I am impressed!


----------



## ness (May 8, 2019)

Evening folks.  










This flip phone stinks.   Cooking brownies.  Wish, I put some herb in it.


----------



## Keef (May 8, 2019)

Ness that PH -x- BBSL is fire !- U gonna like that !- She's gonna get dark and put some color on for U too !-- Rose's Purple Haze didn't have anything wrong with it - Love that little girl and I got more original seed -- Her daughter by the Black Berry Snow Lotus is different  -- Now PH -x- BBSL got Magenta from the PH color and Madness from the BBSL !- Mostly indica with a little hybrid too !-- U take it to amber she will melt U !


----------



## ness (May 8, 2019)

Keef, I'm grateful for your beans and were they came from.  I'm getting better at growing but still fine myself doing things wrong.  I wish my camera phone would work better.  The pictures I post just don't do them justice.  Amber is what I'm looking for on a couple.  If everything works out I'll have a start of a stash.  When that happens I'm going start making pill form.  I found another boy.  And, I think I have a few more.  I thought I had all girls left.  I'll keep a close eye out.


----------



## Keef (May 8, 2019)

Watch for them boys Ness -- I'm glad U got good genetics to work with !- U gonna do fine !
On the cannacaps - Anybody that grows should be on a decarbed edible of some kind- If U gonna do it do it right !- When U trim do it in 2 stages - strip the fan leaves with no trichs on them off the plant and throw them in your compost pile - Then trim the bud - That's your cannacap weed !- Bake that trim to decarb it - After Rose had a bad decarb test so I  changed my decarb to 275 F for 45 minutes -- They'll help U - This I know !
U doing me a favor by growing some of those crosses and giving me feed back on what U think !--


----------



## Keef (May 8, 2019)

If U would rather make an oil tincture I can tell U how I do it ?-- I try to stay away from making an oil tincture - Making it I be licking the oil off my fingers and the spoon and bowl - Every time I end up way too high !- So I just pack decarb in gel caps and chase them with a spoon of coconut oil !- Let my belly do the extraction Stronger the weed the less U need to take !- I use the big 00 gel caps


----------



## thegloman (May 8, 2019)

I just made another batch of tincture.
I'm using rso and coconut oil.
60ml coconut oil with 10ml of RSO in it.    
I'm not sure how it compares to store bought but if ya do 2 droppers full you'll get Stoned!


----------



## Keef (May 8, 2019)

G - U a wild man !-- I know about your doses !-- That would probably melt most ! - Using the RSO in the tincture allows U to make a much stronger tincture than my cooking weed in coconut oil does !- I can use the same oil on a second batch and make some Dank oil but RSO sounds like the way to go ?- U starting to take an oral dose regularly yet ?- I'm not saying do U get too high everyday ?---Getting too high is easy  !--  Just a dose U can feel but still function is what I like !-- Half high CBD weed and half high THC weed - Then just adjust how much of it U need !-- U could make high CBD RSO and high THC RSO and mix them in a tincture !
One day we gonna need some way to measure other than take some and see ? - I was laughing today at a mountain dew commercial - Just Dew It !- Sounds kinda like the OFC ? We just do it too !- U gonna hold onto a cut of Frank's Gift for me ?- That might be a long pass but we can do it !-- I got plenty high THC stuff just weak on high CBD strains -

Nov - Did U learn some new **** over at Skunkpharm ?- It give U a head ache didn't it ?


----------



## Keef (May 8, 2019)

Gloman I got a challenge for U !--" Hot water butter" !- Extract by boiling the weed in water  - filter the water off and put it in a container -( U got or can make a separatory funnel ?- make it easier )  Anyway put the hot water extract in a tall thin container and cool - The oil should separate from the water and could be scooped off - Oil might even harden in the fridge ?- Just a thought - tell me what U think ? Any one ?


----------



## ness (May 9, 2019)

Top of the morning OFC.  Working on my wake and bake early.  It's quite in the house in the mornings.  Keef, I wrote down the decarb menu.  I got gel cap's.  When, I went up north, I full gel cab with herb and ship it up north.  I hit the pipe early in the morning before anyone was up.   If my daughter new, I think she would flip.


----------



## thegloman (May 9, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Still wet here.  Where's my boat!

Keef
I'm shutting down a while after this grow but I still have seeds for Frank's Gift. 
The hot water extract has a fundamental problem.
Oil and water don't mix and without a carrier the oil will be stuck to the sides of the Sep funnel.  
I put some RSO on a paper plate and froze it to make it easier to use and it was still hard to handle without it getting everywhere.
My doses have been pretty easy to measure.  I use 10 drops in the morning and another 10 around lunch then a large dose late evening. 40+ drops.  Daytime doses are noticeable but not overpowering.  Night time well, that's another story.  I think you'd call it the crab walk, if that. lol


----------



## hollowpoint (May 9, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Rain and more rain here...about 3.5 inches last night...more today and thru the weekend.The river is 1.5 miles wide now,hoping the levees hold out.Grow room is smelling like heaven...all most 7 weeks in so it will not be long till harvest. Dropped 8 more in the dirt...8 are up. The next adventure is under way   2x Purple Kush  2x AK 47  2x Black Pearl   2x Grape God.


----------



## Keef (May 9, 2019)

Morning OFC !--
We got rain coming for the next week or so - maybe 4 -6 inches-
Hollowpoint  keep your eyes on that water !
Gloman -I understand what U saying but  what if U added clarified butter to that hot water extract ?- Boil it awhile then let it separate?
Hey Ness U up early !- Back in the day I carried weed thru just about every major airport in the states -- Not smuggling just carrying my stash -- I would wash out one those metal Bengay tubes - stand it on end and pour some wax in to fill the cap end -- Pack a baggie of cleaned ready to smoke weed in the tube and roll it back up like the tube was used
Then I rub it down with some the Bengay and throw it in my toiletries bag and travel!--


----------



## Keef (May 9, 2019)

Let me  'splain about that hot water butter -I know what the Gloman said is true -RSO stick to everything except silicone ?-- I am not a fan of the taste of RSO !-- So I thought using a hot water extract like that would clean up that nasty taste some - That quick wash alcohol extract is gonna bring some water soluable compounds over into your RSO -
I thought using some oil ( clarified butter or coconut / olive oil )--and hot water like a solvent pair would clean up the extract by removing all the water soluable from the extract - Make some cooking oil for edibles and stuff ?
More Coffee and another toke or 2 and I'll be doing alright today!


----------



## thegloman (May 9, 2019)

Keef
Yes.  The butter or oil is a carrier. Your cannabanoids will be absorbed in the butter and water will separate out.
Heating it will drive out more water.
I find that when I extract under very cold enviroment, ie In the freezer chest I reduce the bad tasting compounds enuff that it doesn't taste too bad. I still get green but not NEAR as much.


----------



## umbra (May 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Gman you know you can filter the green stuff out. Changes the taste considerably


----------



## Keef (May 9, 2019)

Took a nap  - Wake and Bake all over again .


----------



## thegloman (May 9, 2019)

Umbra
I need to get a nice vac pump.
I Could make a vac chamber ghetto style but I'm ready for better.
D.E. and norit charcoal?


----------



## St_Nick (May 9, 2019)

Go to Harbor freight.  They got nice affordable vacuum pumps there and affordable hydraulic presses too.


----------



## umbra (May 9, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Umbra
> I need to get a nice vac pump.
> I Could make a vac chamber ghetto style but I'm ready for better.
> D.E. and norit charcoal?


Yep


----------



## drcree (May 9, 2019)

gooday all.  more of the same--drs appt and rain.  sigh.....


----------



## Keef (May 9, 2019)

Do not go out there !- bout 80 - no wind and moisture condensing on stuff !- RH got to be close to 90 - liquid air
-- Texas congress will be in session until the 27 of May - The house done kicked several MJ bills to the Senate- I know penis head Dan Patrick controls what gets voted on and when is not gonna let much happen - He may just run the clock out without a vote but the pressure is on - I could be perfectly happy if they expanded that mmj law to include a few things like pain and PTSD - I'd be looking good !- If they don't do ****  ?- I get set back up --I have to grow so I have medicine so I'll work the Grey area of the market ! The waiting is the hardest part !


----------



## burnin1 (May 9, 2019)

Good day OFC

It is a beautiful day.  Blue skies and gentle breezes. 







Let's get stoned.


----------



## Keef (May 9, 2019)

I'm down with another toke or 2 Burnin1
Wanna see what the runes tell me ?- I don't like it !- I hope it's readable I ain't typing that much !


----------



## burnin1 (May 9, 2019)

I tried to tale a pic of my Na'pali Pink . The glare in the background is my light reflecting off of the mylar.



My I-pad takes horrible pics.. or maybe it is just me.  lol


----------



## burnin1 (May 9, 2019)

I can't read your runes to easily Keef.  I hope they are positive and inspirational.


----------



## Keef (May 9, 2019)

Burnin1 - It's all about stand still and wait !- I don't do "wait" very well ! -- Try turning the lights off then take a pic ?


----------



## St_Nick (May 9, 2019)

Never be afraid to try.  I think your plant looks great and the more you try the better you get.


----------



## Keef (May 9, 2019)

Where's Hammy ?-- I see another bounce in da house !


----------



## St_Nick (May 9, 2019)

2RedEyes,  I just got word from MarsHydro that the SP-250s sold out immeditatly and they are having to ship direct from china.  Should be here Wednesday.  According to the email its their most popular light so I bet ya see more of that design from them soon.


----------



## zigggy (May 9, 2019)

good afternoon everyone,,,,just checking inn ,,,me and the boy are good ,,,,hope everyone is well


----------



## ness (May 9, 2019)

Yes, I was up early Keef.  Got the girls taking care of.  Now, I don't know what to do.  I guess I could wash down the outdoor rugs.  That's no fun.  bong hit.  I'm wondering how Rose is.  Hope she tune in soon.  Hi there Ziggg.  How you doing on your job?  Have a good evening.


----------



## ness (May 9, 2019)

bong hit, pass pass


----------



## novitius (May 9, 2019)

Evening OFC!I hope everyone is having a stellar day!!! Rainy and warm here! It's warm!!!!! 
I chopped the auto down. I think I'll net an ounce, it was over 8oz wet   It's an ounce I didn't have before. I don't think I'll be running any more auto's for a while. Maybe if they could go outside. 
The 2 Peyote Critical clones I have are doing great but the Holy Grail clones have all kicked off. I think I may have damaged the tap roots when transplanting. They never really took off but they didn't die either. So that means more clones!! I'm gonna get a few rooted clones from each mom before I switch to 12/12.
My King LED has lost a lot of intensity. I am seriously impressed with how easy the return process was with King through Amazon. The replacement will be here in 5 days and I have a month to send the original back at no cost! If I put the new one in side by side and it turns out I've just gotten accustomed to the light I'm keeping both of em for a 4x4 or 5x5. 
 Does any one know of a reliable budget PAR meter? I saw a really cheaply made green one that had horrible reviews. Maybe I can make one with a Raspberry Pi or Arduino....


----------



## umbra (May 9, 2019)

Nov, a little correction if I might. The difference between a plant from seed vs a clone … clones do not have a taproot


----------



## Keef (May 9, 2019)

Hey Nick I like the thread U started about how we ended up here !- I think U need to start another one - Something about- "Tell us your weed dreams" - or what's your dream grow if U could have it your way ?- Just a thought ?-- 
Storms been sliding south and the face ain't happy -- Been using my heat pack on it !-- Supposed to be a big blow with flooding tonight and tomorrow- Big band of storms coming out of Mexico been hammering Austin - San Antonio all the way up to Dallas !- Now they coming for me !-- We don't flood much on the island the water just don't have far to hold to get to the ocean-- I just hunker down and ride it out !- My biggest problem probably be that little demon dog - He don't do wet !--


----------



## St_Nick (May 9, 2019)

I might just do that Keef.  I have big dreams and a vivid imagination!  I'll probably never get to do half the things I dream of doing but it might be fun to talk about


----------



## novitius (May 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> Nov, a little correction if I might. The difference between a plant from seed vs a clone … clones do not have a taproot


I thought it would shoot a root straight down just like a seedling would. Although, now that I really think about it, I've never seen a tap root on a clone... It was something I did  though because all three PC's rooted and began thriving quickly. The shoots on the clones of HGK were so tiny. Like dwarfism tiny. I may have a pic of them if I look through my photos. Thanks for the correction Umbra. 

You guys in the storms be careful! I hope you guys have boats...


----------



## umbra (May 9, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I might just do that Keef.  I have big dreams and a vivid imagination!  I'll probably never get to do half the things I dream of doing but it might be fun to talk about


But Nick, you are like me … an old man with COPD, and a 2 car garage and a 4 x 8 tent and a 2 x 8 closet is all the work than 1 man can handle. More than that and you need help. Security becomes a huge issue as you know.


----------



## umbra (May 9, 2019)

Did I see OldFogey8 signed in today?


----------



## St_Nick (May 9, 2019)

Absolutely.  I was at the breaking point last summer.  I had backed off a lot by the time I got raided.  My biggest fear right now is the idiot son of my friend.  He is 19 and not above stealing from his dad.  He isn't supposed to know but you can bet he does.  All the charcoal in the world can't hide a room you walk by to get into the house proper.


----------



## Keef (May 9, 2019)

Umbra all that one man can do ?- Messing  with all that grow medium is more than I plan to do !-- One day I may not be able to do some the stuff I can do now  so I want to develop a grow system - A geriatric grow system -- 1st though I have to set up "The Bat Cave Grow "- Maybe 2 bedrooms in a house or even  a bedroom and garage --
From there I'd like to Set up a small commercial grow maybe something the size of a 2 bay mechanics shop  - with all the bells and whistles-- Spyder LEDS and all !--Set up where I can run it all from a desk control panel -
- Use the bat cave grow as clone production / variety bank to support the real grow as a back up and for my personal grow ! - I'd like maybe for the 2 Bay grow to be right out back the bat cave grow house !- Is that too big ?
If  I have some seclusion I can secure a grow - passive or  active don't matter to me !- -I'll need some night vision and  I  don't have to use explosives but Other Keef like blowing **** up !-- It don't have to be fatal !- Just something to make U know U shouldn't be here !


----------



## Keef (May 9, 2019)

I can be civilized enough not to drive rippers into a kill zone and end them !-- No Other Keef !-- That ain't where U blow dem all tohell !- We civilized now !


----------



## Keef (May 9, 2019)

Long time ago someone round here said - When prohibition ends and U want to go commercial are U gonna be the wind shield or the bug ?- Then there was something about if U want to survive in a competitive market - U got to Brand yourself !-- So I been knocking around the idea of a line of MMJ products -- That's not something I can do on my own - I been actively looking for a group of Healthcare professionals wanting in on the coming green wave !- They can navigate us thru the legal loop holes and such - While I grow -- make and package product ! -- I did put myself out there by directing many mmj proponents to MP and the OFC -- Making sure they knew the one called Keef is in Texas !- -It's a long shot but hey !-Why not give it a go ?-- Worse that happens is I got a little private grow helping me with the bills !- Things go my way though ?-- I'm the new wholesale OFC buyer !


----------



## umbra (May 9, 2019)

Someone who used to hang here sent me some pix of a couple of my things. LOL.


----------



## Keef (May 9, 2019)

I do  love me some bud porn !-- I see that signature Umbra frost !-
He doing them right !--
Edit :--I don't know how I slipped into this Bob Seger groove but I can dig it !


----------



## St_Nick (May 9, 2019)

Bob Seger is my motorcycle jam when I'm cruising through the mountains

Those are some fine looking buds!


----------



## umbra (May 9, 2019)

first 2 pix are grand daddy haze x Cheech wizard, 2nd 2 are pine queen x snow lotus F2


----------



## hollowpoint (May 10, 2019)

Good Morning cannabis lovers...broken record here... 64 degrees....99% humidity and lots of rain. Grass will be knee deep when this ends...So I'm out kicking tires/pontoons on mowers today.


----------



## thegloman (May 10, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Draggin today.  Had too much fun last night I guess. lol
I took Lisa out for ice cream.
I'm a geezer and I'm not ashamed! lol


----------



## St_Nick (May 10, 2019)

Good morning everyone. I'm praying for mail today. I need my light and waiting on some other stuff as well.  Tracking says at least the light should be here and it is needed.


----------



## umbra (May 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2019)

Morning OFC 
Dam ya'll **** got bad round here in the early morning  !-- Noah rain !- I'm good but the city on the mainland (Corpus)
got to be tore up some - They still fishing people out the flood in Houston - I need coffee and a toke or 2 -Still thundering out there !-


----------



## ness (May 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Umbra nice bud pictures.  Keef have you heard from Rose?


----------



## ness (May 10, 2019)

puff  coffee is empty.


----------



## St_Nick (May 10, 2019)

So is my pipe.


----------



## novitius (May 10, 2019)

Morning everyone! Been a busy day already but now I can sit down and relax. Get some smoke in my lungs.


----------



## burnin1 (May 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Pontoons and a fan on a mower... how cool!

My Giixer light is pretty impressive.  I am glad I bought it.  If I need another light I am getting one of these.   I think Giixer was bought by MARS.  That may explain the quality of this light.  It has 2 switches.  One for VEG, one for flowering.  I use the both switches at once..  I need those UV glasses to work around this one for sure.  ha ha
https://www.amazon.com/Giixer-Doubl...7503978&s=gateway&sr=8-1-fkmrnull-spons&psc=1

It rained last night and it smells like wet grass outside.  I love Spring.


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2019)

Good morning, Hi Ness, i am sorry if you were worried, i had a too busy day yesterday. Company coming tonight, just the kids, but still...ya know. 
Yall sound good this morning. I have a bunch of seeds started too many. A friend brought me over a hemp seed that turns red,it was a beautiful picture... what are we growing hemp for? I have 4 seeds of it up. sheesh.


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2019)

I'm not growing any hemp !--Roderalis- Or anything with roderalis in it !-- I got some high class racehorses -- I got no place for a plow horse or a Mule !-- I just need one excellent high CBD girl to clone and I might have it already but if not I can get one ?-- The rest of the grow will be Dank !- No hemp for me ! --Thank U !


----------



## St_Nick (May 10, 2019)

Good morning to you too Keef!


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2019)

What up Nick ?-- I feel ya !- I'm bout out too !
 Texas got 17 days to fix this mmj law or it'll be 2 more years of outlaw growing for me - 
Made a run to the local dollar store for supplies before another band of storms hit!-- Standing water out here means the city be flooded pretty good in places with more on the way -


----------



## umbra (May 10, 2019)

Went to lung Dr today. Reduced all my meds. Said I don't test well, do I can do respirator and walk 5 or 6 miles every day without much issue. So I get another 3 months, lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 10, 2019)

Good morning you old stoners...Nuthin to see here but we have high hopes...just an assortment of Sativa, Indica, and yes, even some Cannabis Ruderalis...Cuz it gets the job done quickly...yep they all autos...to be grown outside...Some of these are for a friend looking for help with his diabetes and I’ll give them to him after they are transplanted into their final pots...


----------



## St_Nick (May 10, 2019)

I should really play around with autos.  I bet they are a blast.  I'm so ingrained in the whole grow clone flower thing that I never seem to have room for the auto thing.  Can't grow outside


----------



## St_Nick (May 10, 2019)

Umbra,  when I was 45 the docs told me I had the lungs of a 65 year old man.  Now I am operating at 68%.  I see oxy bottles in my future.  Glad you are still getting around so good.  Maybe you can breed a bud to offset COPD?


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2019)

RE - Don't take offense about my thoughts on autos - To each his own !-- I can't clone them !-- So I'm stuck in that clone /grow /bloom cycle thing Nick was talking about !--
There are many paths to the Dank !- In a bind and in a situation where I could I'd put some feminized  autos outside- Maybe?- I just got that 2 grow areas-- constant grow state of mind !-- cutting - rooting - vegging - bloom - do it all over again --U can't do that with autos --
 I know Umbra is set up to flip a garage full 5 times a year but that much trimming would make me crazy-- So I fell into that 4 part rotation- Using 60 day or quicker finishers --Something goes to bloom and something comes out of bloom every 2 weeks after the wheel is rolling -- Veg has to be able to keep up and feed the rotation or it will crumble !
Even if Texas were to change the law and say I could have 6 plants ?- That's not enough for a rotation so nothing would change for me - I might be past the point of giving a **** what they say I can and can't grow ! - I ain't hearing that !--I might make some liquor too !-- Never can find a middle finger emogee when I need one ?


----------



## St_Nick (May 10, 2019)

I don't call mine anything.  Maybe a 3 part?  I veg, I take clones and I flower.  Whenever I get going I'm usually Harvesting and trimming every other week or so and filling the holes in flower as they come open.  Problem with that is now you need more space for drying .


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2019)

Nick coming out of manufacturing as a young man and knowing there is no retirement for me I have been looking at growing as a production process--I was looking for what I call "production plants "-- Consistent quality and heavy production plants - The rotation is the money maker - and the weed must flow !- I can play around with whatever else I want without having to throw it into a rotation !-- It's the bloom cycle I break down into 4 -- two week parts !


----------



## umbra (May 10, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Umbra,  when I was 45 the docs told me I had the lungs of a 65 year old man.  Now I am operating at 68%.  I see oxy bottles in my future.  Glad you are still getting around so good.  Maybe you can breed a bud to offset COPD?


spirometry tests me at 47% lung capacity on a good day


----------



## ness (May 10, 2019)

Evening OFC.  Yes, Rose, I was worried.   Glad you are busy.  I have been sitting a lot lately.  And, I can feel the difference in my body.  Time to get moving again.  Found another boy, got rid of him fast.  I got two more to sex.


----------



## St_Nick (May 10, 2019)

You go ness!  Be heartless.  Cut 'em out and burn 'em!


----------



## umbra (May 10, 2019)

*Bodhi Seeds Black Triangle*

PRE RELEASE: this line is a study in extreme possibilities, taking the infamous 90's era Florida OG known as TK or triangle kush and adding the insanely dank, dark, and powerful 88g13/hp. These two heavy weight canna champions, one indica dom, one sativa dom will finally merge into a beast of pure marijuana seeds magic. Citrus, earth, kush, and hash overtones, extreme potency, medium yield..... Pre-release strains have limited testing or are currently in testing to be new lines and are for the super heads that cannot wait for the official drop next year.

Genetics : TK x 88G13HP
Flowering Time: 9 weeks
Characteristics: heavy duty cannabis kung-fu


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2019)

Umbra -- I hate U so very very much !-- Keep us posted about how they do ? - Sounds like a pocket rocket to me ?


----------



## umbra (May 10, 2019)

Nov couldn't find a pix or listing for it.


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2019)

They still have Tranquil Elephantizer seed sometimes ?-- That was da bomb !- I'd like to have it back !-- Bohdi always be using either that '88 G13 HP or the Snow Lotus - I think the Tranquil Elephantizer had both ?-- Oh !-She was a sticky ichy
thang !


----------



## umbra (May 10, 2019)

I may like Dank Sinatra better. LA Affie x '88G13/HP


----------



## novitius (May 10, 2019)

Umbra said you liked the Tranquil Elephantizer Keef but he said he thinks Dank Sinatra is better  That has got to be some good smoke with names like that lol. There's some good stuff coming my way! a 1:1 and a larry og x lemon thai x oregon lemon from the OFC. 
After chatting with Umbra I'm rather interested in Bodhi strains. Keef told me about the Snow Lotus poppa so there was some intrigue already.


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2019)

When U get that kind of quality and potency which one is better ? - It's like splitting hairs - Maybe just personal preference ?- Umbra told me about that Tranquil Elephantizer and it was something else --So I have no doubt if Umbra says something is fine -it is ?-- I'd take his word for it !--


----------



## St_Nick (May 10, 2019)

How do I go about getting some of those? 
That's right up my alley


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2019)

Be careful with that T.E. !-- The nickname of the Tranquil Elephantizer is "The Slow Motion Love Potion " --


----------



## Keef (May 10, 2019)

I'm old and been outta circulation for a long time but I can see me dating again ?-- There's some ladies in the OFC maybe tell me if maybe my old ways are outta step with the modern world ?--
 A dozen of those purple roses ?--  maybe  some chocolate ? -- or a bottle of bubbly ? - a fatty of something like that T.E. - Put on some Barry White ?-


----------



## thegloman (May 10, 2019)

Never know keef!
I met Lisa here at OFC.  She moved here from Cali.  Anything is possible.

If you remember way back, she came to the OFC looking for help with white mold.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 11, 2019)

Good Morning  OFC...no rain this morning,thats a good thing.Got some Space Dawg in the bong...its helping me to forget about the install job yesterday with a dead rat in the attic I had to work in lol. Have a great weekend!


----------



## thegloman (May 11, 2019)

HP
That rodent thing is just part of life in the country.
I have a heck of a time keeping them at bay.  Weather gets cold they move in and multiply.  Ack!!!

My girlz are really taking off now.  It was tuff for them to get over the Ph and root bound problems but now they are showing their muscles! lol
Oregon Lemons and Apricot Head are pretty aggressive.  Gonna take a firm hand to keep them reined in.
I'm thinking the cheech wizard X GDH is gonna be difficult too but she isn't too wild yet.
SR-91 x mazar x bbsl are extremely stout but slow growing.  Don't think they'll get real big.
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## hollowpoint (May 11, 2019)

I use the Manx cat control program at my house...very effect. This was a customers house....they had trapped it and forgot to check trap. And at 86 degrees...95 in attic it was rather loud even after being removed lol. There was all so a family of sparrows in there as well,so I had plenty of company. Looking forward to updates on that grow GM !


----------



## thegloman (May 11, 2019)

Hehehe. Whoo hoo that must have been RIPE!  I used to carry a military gas mask for just that reason when I was contracting.
Never could get used to cigar smoke. Only thing that covers the smell of death.


----------



## Keef (May 11, 2019)

Morning OFC 
Gloman - Yes I remember LisaBelinda I'm happy for U guys !-- Give that SR91-X  ( MZR -x- BBSL)- Some room she'll do U right !- Straight up indica it is !-- Yep she got heavy stalks - She looks built to handle some weight !-- They still vegging or have U flipped them yet ? -


----------



## thegloman (May 11, 2019)

No they still vegging.
They were pretty sick before transplanting so development was very slow.  Ill give them another month before the flip.


----------



## novitius (May 11, 2019)

Good morning OFC! It's coooooold again. 44* it says. Gonna take the clones this morning and get that moving.


----------



## zigggy (May 11, 2019)

good morning OFC,,,,nice to be here this morning ,,,,all work and no weed makes zigggy an unhappy girl,,,,the boys with the grandparents all day ,,,I have a few small things I have to take care of (check on my girls)the king leds seem to be working well ,,,,gonna grab me another tea and a joint and read some post


----------



## zigggy (May 11, 2019)

good morning mr keef ,,hope I'm not bringing up a bad subject ,,,but I noticed you no longer mention caps ,,,,whats up with that


----------



## Keef (May 11, 2019)

Zig - That's because all I have left  is a little smoking weed !- I be out of that soon !--


----------



## ness (May 11, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## ness (May 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> *Bodhi Seeds Black Triangle*
> 
> PRE RELEASE: this line is a study in extreme possibilities, taking the infamous 90's era Florida OG known as TK or triangle kush and adding the insanely dank, dark, and powerful 88g13/hp. These two heavy weight canna champions, one indica dom, one sativa dom will finally merge into a beast of pure marijuana seeds magic. Citrus, earth, kush, and hash overtones, extreme potency, medium yield..... Pre-release strains have limited testing or are currently in testing to be new lines and are for the super heads that cannot wait for the official drop next year.
> 
> ...


Umbra that is a frosty looking TK .  I would be interested in seed from genetics like that.  Have a relaxing day.


----------



## ness (May 11, 2019)

Ziggg enjoy your day.  Green mojo your way.


----------



## ness (May 11, 2019)

Keef OFC have a stony beautiful day.  I got to finish up the yard still haven't put up the green house.  And, I have to finish transplanting today.  bong hit pass pass


----------



## zigggy (May 11, 2019)

Wednesday night one of my good time buddys dropped by to take me out for dinner,,,,we went to a place on the beach ,,after dinner we sat on the boardwalk to smoke a joint ,,,,there was no one around so I figured no big deal ,,,just sitten there talking about old friends and old times,,dam cop on a bike comes ridding by ,,smelling the smoke he stopped,,,,i felt like a teenager.... even thought of running (to old for that running stuff) anyway cops a complete pain in the azz,,,checks my buddys ID my ID ,,,tries to tell me the horror of mariujana addiction and how it leads to harder drug,,,,could not believe it guys talking to me like I'm 15 or something,,,after his speech I told him to arrest me or let me go ,but enough of the B.S ,,,he asked if we had any other DRUGS on us ( the pot we were smoking was really good,,so we could not help to laugh ,,,nor could stop laughing ),,having no more weed on us ( had 5 oz in my trunk)he said we would only receive a ticket for possession ,,, ,,,both me and my buddy got the ticket ,,,no problem right,,,,,dam ticket was $ 300 ,,,most expensive joint ive ever smoked


----------



## drcree (May 11, 2019)

gooday all.  h-d shop came and fetched the _ultra limited_ to sell.  not a bad thing (yet)--better to sell than to hurt someone on the road.
the sun is actually shining today


----------



## novitius (May 11, 2019)

I finally took some clones. I went a little overboard. I've got 12 of each in peat plugs in a plastic tub because they're to big to fit in the dome's that came with the tray. I bought em online and was only thinking about the plugs and planning to buy a nice clone tray but haven't done it yet.

Edit: Added pic 
Thanks Burnin1 I will go check that out!


----------



## burnin1 (May 11, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Damn Zigggy that  cop like many are trained and educated to treat cannabis as a narcotic.   So sad.  I am so sorry that you were cited $300 bucks for smoking a joint.  That is ridiculous.

Keef:  Join a club or find a hobby with like minded people.  There are more women than men out there.  You may find friends, or even a GF that you will enjoy spending time with.  I wish you all the best.

I don't have a problem with rodents out here in the sticks.  So many birds of prey, possums and snakes that eat rodents around here.

I think the 6 pineapple upside down cake plants I have in my grow tent may be toast.  I thought the soil I bought for them was neutral.  I read the label and it is full of worn castings and other things that increase nitrogen.  Then I add high nitrogen fertilizer in veg.  The new leaves started to do the claw thing.  I clipped most all of those leaves off.  Now they are mostly buds. The leaves I clipped were super sticky and smelled like flowers.  I though about drying them and making a potpourri. lol   Anyway they only take 7 to 8 weeks to flowers and they are 5 weeks into flower now.  I am not going to get a good yield, but the smell of these sticky buds is  amazing.  

I have 3 plants in my small grow that are doing great.  1 Blue Dream, 1 Mirage and 1 Na'pali Pink.  It looks like the yields from these 3 will be awesome.

Nov:  I made a cloner once similar to the one in the DIY forum..   I am not a good cloner and ended up giving it to a friend who was.  You could probably make a cloner that would be better than the ones you could buy.

Have an awesome day you amazing people!


----------



## Keef (May 11, 2019)

This too shall pass !-- I'm bout tired of these storms  !
 I don't understand why more people don't use a bubble cloner ? - I take about 4 inch cuttings and just stick them in an empty spot in an aero box in veg- most root but If I change up my growing style - I think I would just make me a quick bubble cloner -- Actually I pretty much got a bubbler cloner - The 1st aero cloner that I bought would do the trick just fine - fill it up with just an air stone in it instead of a sprayer unit !-- Always take more cuttings than U need !- Keep the best and lose the rest --
I need to go see who sells Bohdi seed -?- What is wrong with us ?-- It's not like I need more seed ! - It would take me a year to go thru what I got and get it sorted out -- That don't keep my VCD from flaring up - What is VCD ?-- It's a growers disease I named !-- (Variety Chasing Disease !)-- Ever one of U got it too!-- It makes U say stuff like "I gotta get me some of that " - It goes into remission sometimes  for awhile but it'll always flare back up on U !-- I'm look at Bohdi seed !- but just window shopping -Let my freak flag fly !-- Make me dam list !


----------



## novitius (May 11, 2019)

Keef you crack me up man! You're absolutely right tho. We should get that name into the big book of disabilities so any one who has it can stay home n grow and still have their bills covered! 
I'm off to buy some air stones.


----------



## St_Nick (May 11, 2019)

Keef, I  got to thinking about what kind of grow we would dream of having.  Can't do that but since I did build a brand new room last winter I can certainly do a thread on my build. I'll probably put it in the grow room section


----------



## umbra (May 11, 2019)

So I went over to that site other Keef likes to troll and asked about other Keef and what they thought. It was unanimous, they said other Keef was a Mother suppin. Figured that was good enough for a Mother's Day present. Happy Mother's Day, you Mother...lol


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 11, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm praying for mail today. I need my light and waiting on some other stuff as well.  Tracking says at least the light should be here and it is needed.


Good news Mate  Cheers
Are you having to pay any extra Tariffs that the loser political name brought on?


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> So I went over to that site other Keef likes to troll and asked about other Keef and what they thought. It was unanimous, they said other Keef was a Mother suppin. Figured that was good enough for a Mother's Day present. Happy Mother's Day, you Mother...lol


Is there really 2 Keefs?
I have been reading the mans words


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 11, 2019)

Nice to be here
Thanks I mostly smoke hash because it's cheaper than weed here in England
y Plug Hooks e up with the best smoke




And of course my Brews




Has anyone ever drank Carling  It's Cheap by the 18 pk.
Going to get ripped watching the WWW later.


----------



## St_Nick (May 11, 2019)

Wecome ya pommie bastage!  I used to drink Carling Black Label.  Haven't seen it for a while around here but it weren't bad. Ya can't mention that name here


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 11, 2019)

Ok it's so quiet, I wanted to say Thanks again and looking forward to getting to know you all
and smoke ya all out. Thanks again
Brews


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 11, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Wecome ya pommie bastage!  I used to drink Carling Black Label.  Haven't seen it for a while around here but it weren't bad. Ya can't mention that name here


Ha, you have to be a cricket that jumped ship out of Australia
Cheers Mate


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 11, 2019)

I drink what ever is cheap and on sale we english are daft


----------



## umbra (May 11, 2019)

Carling Black Label is Canadian. Wouldn't mind a pint of Courage though.


----------



## umbra (May 11, 2019)

BrewsnWeed666 said:


> Is there really 2 Keefs?
> I have been reading the mans words


No only 1 Keef. Other Keef is his alter ego


----------



## St_Nick (May 11, 2019)

Close I was an American sailor stationed out of  Freemantle for a couple of years.


----------



## thegloman (May 12, 2019)

Good morning yall!
I hope everybody has a wonderfull day!


----------



## St_Nick (May 12, 2019)

Good morning Glow and everyone else.  Raining like cats and dogs here.  But its a warm rain.   A little sarcasm there but whattaya expect its getting tiresome


----------



## hollowpoint (May 12, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Happy Mothers Day to all the Mothers out there! Without you none of this would be possible !


----------



## ness (May 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Welcome BW.  That hash looks tasty, love my hash.  Enjoy.


----------



## ness (May 12, 2019)

Going take it easy today.  Clean the kitchen a little tend to the girls and double check to see if there anymore boys.  I still got 3 to transplant.  Going slow.  But everything is looking aok.  Oh, I have been wanting to tell you guys what I think about my plastic nursery grow bays I use this time around.  They work great.  All, I have to do in transplanting is cut down the sides, peel down the plastic and easily place the whole plant in the next pot up .  Know, mess at all very easy.  I will use them again.







You can see the plastic pot here.  I'll try again.


----------



## ness (May 12, 2019)

These pots.  The whole plant comes out in one peace.  My root system was fully developed.


----------



## novitius (May 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC! Welcome BrewsnWeed.! That hash looks alright to me. I'd smoke it with ya.
Ness those it's lookin good over there. Glad to see you found something you like! 

 Happy Mothers Day ladies of the OFC! I hope you all get flowers and dinner


----------



## umbra (May 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I'd be careful of hash in the UK. The soap bar hash is loaded with fillers and range from animal dung to broken glass. Happy Mother's Day, all you Mothers.


----------



## ness (May 12, 2019)

Thank you, nov.  Finished all what I had to do today.  So, kicking back the rest. That would be nice flowers and dinner, nov.  I know I'm not cooking.  Happy Mother Day, Rosebud and all the other mother that tune in.  Hope you have a good one.


----------



## ness (May 12, 2019)

Thank you, umbra.


----------



## drcree (May 12, 2019)

gooday all.  lotso rain and temps in the mid 40s.  who needs a motorcycle anyway?  gonna get one of those rascals and smoke tires in the grocery store.


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 12, 2019)

umbra said:


> No only 1 Keef. Other Keef is his alter ego


Like a SuperKeef LOL


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 12, 2019)

ness2 said:


> View attachment 252668
> 
> 
> These pots.  The whole plant comes out in one peace.  My root system was fully developed.


Very nice Ness


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2019)

Good morning all you moms. Umbra that means you too. Zigggy, and Ness,  i hope you have a great day. My kids are home, so nice, daughter brought me pot,  and flowers, go figure.  Thai food in my future.  Lets smoke this stuff.


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 12, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all you moms. Umbra that means you too. Zigggy, and Ness,  i hope you have a great day. My kids are home, so nice, daughter brought me pot,  and flowers, go figure.  Thai food in my future.  Lets smoke this stuff.


Happy Day Mothers
Thai Food Yummy, I will be right other, do you have room for another adopted son?


----------



## burnin1 (May 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 13, 2019)

My little girls are growing up...I think about 5 weeks in flower now...I’ve been growing in coco chips in cloth pots, usually about 2 gallon pots let me grow 4 comfortable...I’ve been using a dry nute that I mix with water, add a little cal/mag because my water is pretty clean...I ph it to around 6, and then pump it to each plant 4 times per day for 15 minutes, only during the lighted period in flower...The chips drain quickly and the nute mix is recovered in the reservoir...a 5 gallon batch of nutes will last about 4 days after which it has evaporated and I’ll refill with fresh nutes...
I’m itching to get back to organic, which I am doing outside this spring and summer...But I think I’d like to go organic in the grow cab as well...I just need to figure out a way to make it semi automatic for like a week at a time occasionally...


----------



## hollowpoint (May 13, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....We have lucked  out on the weather for a few days....sunny...lower humidity and 78-82 temps.


----------



## novitius (May 13, 2019)

morning OFC.


----------



## thegloman (May 13, 2019)

Them some pretty girlz you got there 2RE!
I find the bigger the container the less often I need to water.
My 10gal are at 2gal every 3-4 days. I'm sure they could go a week without any trouble. Size DOES matter in this case tho.


----------



## ness (May 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (May 13, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  2RE, you could just change the timer from 4 times a day to once everyother day and use the same setup with plain water.  In bigger pots of course.


----------



## QBCrocket (May 13, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> My little girls are growing up...I think about 5 weeks in flower now...I’ve been growing in coco chips in cloth pots, usually about 2 gallon pots let me grow 4 comfortable...I’ve been using a dry nute that I mix with water, add a little cal/mag because my water is pretty clean...I ph it to around 6, and then pump it to each plant 4 times per day for 15 minutes, only during the lighted period in flower...The chips drain quickly and the nute mix is recovered in the reservoir...a 5 gallon batch of nutes will last about 4 days after which it has evaporated and I’ll refill with fresh nutes...
> I’m itching to get back to organic, which I am doing outside this spring and summer...But I think I’d like to go organic in the grow cab as well...I just need to figure out a way to make it semi automatic for like a week at a time occasionally...
> 
> View attachment 252698


looking mighty fine there 2RE


----------



## burnin1 (May 13, 2019)

Good  Morning OFC

It is another beautiful day.  Temps in the 70s.   I wish the Spring weather could be year round here. he he






I remember when they used to tell us smoking pot would cause us men to grow breasts.  lol    I am old.

Those plants look awesome Red! 

Have a great day friends.


----------



## drcree (May 13, 2019)

gooday all.  4+" of rain yesterday.  hope this isn't going to be a repeat of last summer


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 13, 2019)

Good Day Sirs and da Ladies


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2019)

Good morning all, had a wonderful mom's day. Kids are going back to Seattle today... RE, lovely plants. 
My grow is a mess. I have cloning to do and clean up that place in my house.  Mostly sitting here drinking coffee and smoked some mango haze cbd..I like it in the morning when everything hurts. lol hope you all have enough to smoke.


----------



## novitius (May 13, 2019)

anyone heard from Keef? did his island disappear?


----------



## novitius (May 13, 2019)

I hope other Keef didn't get loose


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 13, 2019)

novitius said:


> I hope other Keef didn't get loose


I heard the other Keef was into the formula again


----------



## ness (May 13, 2019)

BrewsnWeed666 said:


> Very nice Ness


Thank you BW.  Hoping they make it to the end.


----------



## ness (May 13, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> My little girls are growing up...I think about 5 weeks in flower now...I’ve been growing in coco chips in cloth pots, usually about 2 gallon pots let me grow 4 comfortable...I’ve been using a dry nute that I mix with water, add a little cal/mag because my water is pretty clean...I ph it to around 6, and then pump it to each plant 4 times per day for 15 minutes, only during the lighted period in flower...The chips drain quickly and the nute mix is recovered in the reservoir...a 5 gallon batch of nutes will last about 4 days after which it has evaporated and I’ll refill with fresh nutes...
> I’m itching to get back to organic, which I am doing outside this spring and summer...But I think I’d like to go organic in the grow cab as well...I just need to figure out a way to make it semi automatic for like a week at a time occasionally...
> 
> View attachment 252698



2RedEyes beautiful.  Growing organic is the way I like to grow.  I love working in the dirt.  Have fun with your grow.


----------



## ness (May 13, 2019)

Evening OFC.  Had a Dr's appointment today.  Just got settled in.  Rose happy you had a pleasant mother day.  Sit back and enjoy.  I'm smoking on some of your northern lights. yummy


----------



## umbra (May 13, 2019)

Overnight outside Bakersfield. Nothing going on here. Installing modem in some remote equipment, but no cell signal, so a waste of time.


----------



## St_Nick (May 13, 2019)

Go see 1buck Owens!


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 13, 2019)

umbra said:


> Overnight outside Bakersfield. Nothing going on here. Installing modem in some remote equipment, but no cell signal, so a waste of time.


They gonna use carrier pidgeon?


----------



## umbra (May 13, 2019)

They might have to, lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 13, 2019)

How about a satellite based signal? They got any money?


----------



## hollowpoint (May 14, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Satellite Internet Service....Now that is what I Have to use at home.


----------



## thegloman (May 14, 2019)

Good morning yall!
I used to have satellite internet service too but then I got a smart Obama phone and internet is free!  No more computer repairs and no more internet bills!


----------



## novitius (May 14, 2019)

Morning OFC! Clones look rough.  A few of each may make it tho.


----------



## umbra (May 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Satellite may work to send the modem but not sure the software to remote view the info is compatible with satellite software. Not my problem. Too many other things on my plate to care.


----------



## ness (May 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## St_Nick (May 14, 2019)

Good morning everyone. Visited the girls last night and thought I would share some bud porn for you but the site has decided that my pics are to large all of a sudden


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2019)

Good morning all,  My big sur holy bud hasn't popped at all. I started 3...shoot. The kids left yesterday, it was a very nice visit. Smoked some pot alright.  I would love to get my hands on a cbd called Aliens on moonshine c bd. Trying to find seeds but they are all sold out.. It is indica cbd and oh man, it helps with pain. My son in law worked on my shoulder to the point of tears and that pot helped so much. It tasted really good for a cbd too.  I had two joints of it and smoked them both. now i want more, although the shoulder is much better today. I am having more company tomorrow, so i need to get this place a bit tidier. 
Nick, Angie has a thread out there on how to make pictures fit. I hope it helps cause i wanna see what you have.


----------



## drcree (May 14, 2019)

gooday all.  guess what?  it's still raining.  2.5" more from yesterday


----------



## novitius (May 14, 2019)

I got the replacement lamp today. They're identical. I've just adjusted to it. I would leave it in the 2x4 but I don't think I can keep temps inline. Maybe it will even out and be warm enough to help the clones along. I haven't had much time to trim lately. I need to help out that Kush. She got straight water for 2 and a half weeks. Now she is showing a lime color. She never was that dark.


----------



## zigggy (May 14, 2019)

good evening people had a few min.thought id stop by ,,,,,hope everyone is well ,,, ,,,has no one posted here since yesterday??????????


----------



## novitius (May 14, 2019)

Not since this morning. It's been quiet all day...


----------



## Keef (May 14, 2019)

What up OFC  ?-- Sorry !- I been sick and out of medicine -- It ain't been pretty --Unbeknownst to me Green Santa had shown up today to save me !-- I did not know how good a toke would feel !- I feel the knots in my neck loosening up - Already !- Thank U  Green Santa !- Soon as I can I'm get some in my belly - Where I been ?- That is a very bad place !-


----------



## novitius (May 14, 2019)

I'm glad you're feelin better Keef! It's been quiet around here. I thought you all were having a staff meeting


----------



## umbra (May 14, 2019)

Home from the boonies. I just love working around 230,000 volts. 88* there today wearing flame retardant clothes didn't help much. Home smoking some mimosa and a cup of coffee. Hanging with the dogs.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 14, 2019)

Well, couple days ago the fridge went out...luckily, I have a couple of small chest freezers that I use with a temp controller...one to ferment beer and one to serve from kegs...so one became a freezer and one became a fridge for a couple days...The new fridge is installed but we didn’t stop there...I decided I needed a new cooktop, one that had some power to boil a 10 gallon pot of water to make beer....Amazon to the rescue...then my wife decided we need to upgrade the whole kitchen...so we’re disassembling the cabinets...well, taking the doors off...everything is getting a sanding, a fixing and a repaint...updating the countertops as well...we’ll be busy for a few weeks...where can I get soma that high energy Sativa? in the middle of all this is Jozi...She’s just been enrolled at the obedience school...I wonder what the chances are of that working out...Josi does what Jozi does...


----------



## St_Nick (May 14, 2019)

Enjoy her energy. Eventually they slow down.  Harley is 10 and he is starting to like staying inside and lounging


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 14, 2019)

Just like me!!! and I guess I’m about the same age in people years then...
Jozi burns rubber for about a couple hours, then she needs a nap...when she’s awake, she rarely leaves the cats alone unless they get out of her range by going outside...she’s definately busy though...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 14, 2019)

She’s got a whole pile of toys too and I guess that is our fault but she does enjoy them...and they burn more of that energy...


----------



## hollowpoint (May 15, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone....More sunshine for here...I am about to go blind form the sunshine....been so cloudy and rainy this year.


----------



## St_Nick (May 15, 2019)

Good Morning folks.  S'posed to be sunny today and in the 70's.  I got a ton of outside stuff to do today.  I also am expecting a new light today and my gorilla glue seeds should have popped by now so I need to check on them.  Hope everyone has a great day, in the meantime lets do a doob.


----------



## yarddog (May 15, 2019)

morning folks. my veggie garden is kicking butt. too bad the pot garden is not. i think i still have bugs. damn!!! one harvest in 7 months is not good. going to throw out all coco, and go round for round with this sum bitches until i kill em, or i die in the process. avid and forbid have not killed them, going with more of those two, and going to pick three more products, and rotate the five out in a steady rotation until i have these dang things beat.


----------



## novitius (May 15, 2019)

G'Morning OFC! 
Hey Nick, You familiar with G13's Mozzerella?


----------



## St_Nick (May 15, 2019)

As a matter of fact, grew some Mozz last year.  It turned out to be a favorite.


----------



## mrcane (May 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC going to be a cloudy day here... we need a good rain!. Been a dryer than normal spring.
Had couple of lights go out in my veg closet been running a 4' six bulb t5 setup. Thinking about switching from the T5s to LED..
Closet is 3'×5'×7'.. any suggestions on a good LED light that would work for me, would be much appreciated.
I run a 600watt hps in my flower closet. 
Off to a morning filled with Tai Chi class and practice..
Hope that you have a wonderful day


----------



## thegloman (May 15, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Looks like a nice sunny day here.
Maybe I can get something done today!
I'm thinking about moving some of my girlz outside to use the sunlight for a while.
Although these LEDs do a good job, nothing shines better than the sun. And its cheap! lol


----------



## novitius (May 15, 2019)

I have 1 seed I got as a freebie, Umbra mentioned oyu really liked it. What can I expect when I get it running?


----------



## ness (May 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Beautiful sunny day.  Wake and Bake.


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

Morning OFC
Ugh !- Feel like I had a mighty asswhooping yesterday -- This is an improvement  !-- I gotta get my act together and go get some olive or coconut and get some medicine in my belly --Seems to take a couple doses a few days in row for  the best effect - Weather has sacked around here - My face been working me !--
Cane -- check out what RE is doing with those LED strips he's using !- Might work well for U-- U got enough head room in that cabinet to keep a LED 16/18 inches over the grow ?- U can't put LEDS right down on a plant like U can with those T-5s -
Dog -- I hate some bugs - This next system I build I want to be able to remove a plant from it's grow hole and turn it upside down and dunk or spray the underside then put it back!- Bugs is serious ****!
I need some more coffee and another toke or 2 !--
Umbra - U da man !-- I got a lap full of puppies not ready to start the day yet -
Wake and Bake !-


----------



## St_Nick (May 15, 2019)

novitius said:


> I have 1 seed I got as a freebie, Umbra mentioned oyu really liked it. What can I expect when I get it running?


Remember I grow in dirt.  I vegged it for about 6 wks and flowered it for 63 days.  Im my case it produced nice hard nuggs that ranged in size from ping pong to golf ball size.  I think I only got a little under 2 zips per plant but its a great buzz you will feel from the 1st hit. If you only got one I would grow it out and chop it into clones, then grow out the clones.


----------



## St_Nick (May 15, 2019)

I keep pretty good records


----------



## umbra (May 15, 2019)

Good morning my friends. Glad to be sleeping in my own bed. Big ol' cup of that cat poo coffee and some strawberry milk. 1 hitter packed with mimosa.


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

Smells like decarb up in here ? -- I got some good trim in the oven - Need some oil - Store down the street doesn't open for couple more hours -- Oil ?-- In the weed world that one word has to come with a question mark ?- U talking RSO ? - Rosen Press Oil ?--an oil Tincture ? - 710 ?--
Oh ! -It hurts when I do that !- Gonna take a couple days to loosen up some the knots in dis old body !


----------



## St_Nick (May 15, 2019)

Keef, butter should work just fine.


----------



## ness (May 15, 2019)

Time to venture into the back yard, lots of work to be done.  I'll do what I can and then it's relaxing for the rest of the day.  All ready tended the girls inside.  Let's light up.  pass pass.


----------



## ness (May 15, 2019)

That's a picture of Max's.  He is pit bull, mastiff  mixes.  He is a big baby.  I wonder if he would be protective if someone would try to get into the house.  Packing up my gear for the outside grow.  I'll snaps some pictures.


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2019)

Good morning peeps, only miniature roses so far, but here are some pic's.


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

Pretty flowers !
Nick - I know I can use butter or any other oil -- I've just used these oils and know what to expect-- Made my store run and got decarb simmering in  olive oil on the stove - ratio about 4 parts weed 6 parts oil - No way to measure the THC content of the weed and no way to measure what U got in your oil extract - Taking some is my measuring device -- I end up too high everytime I make dis **** - I'm just tired of running out of empty capsules - I can just make this and take it by the spoonful like a cough syrup - Rather than by the drop or in caps -- It'll all work !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 15, 2019)

Well, what d’ya think...I had all the cabinet doors parked out in the driveway for sanding...got about half sanded yesterday afternoon and evening...thought I’d finish up this morning...who didn’t tell me it was going to rain last night...fortunately they were leaned against the house and the rain sorta came from a direction that gave a little protection so they are damp but not soaked...I brought them all back in and set them all around and cranked up the heater...now I don’t know when this project will get on track...looks like possible rain for the next week...$hit....
Well good morning ofc, let’s smoke...


----------



## ness (May 15, 2019)

bong hit.   Rose beautiful roses.  Love the orange one.  My red roses are starting to bloom to.


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

1 TSP and 1 teaspoon?- They be different !-- Got my medicine in a bottle and my belly - 1 TBS seems to be a decent dose but it may not have peaked yet ?- I was gonna make another batch and to make it weaker or stronger but I think this is just fine -- I'm try to be real tomorrow --There's plenty needs to be done -- Still making grandpa noises when I move and moving slow but it'll get better !
Ness--  did U kill all them boys yet ?-- Watch them !-


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 15, 2019)

Mr Keef Nice to see you, Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## ness (May 15, 2019)

Keef boys are all gone.  I think it was Jasmine that eat on a few leafs.  Not to bad.  I don't think she liked it.  I have never had a problem with the dogs eating on my plants.  She carries everything out side.  Shoe's, silverware.


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

Brews -- Welcome to the OFC !-- I had a head injury I have to go dark sometimes -- U growing ?- Wanting to grow ?-- 
That sounds good Ness !- This is when I preach the benefits of 2 grow areas - U could take some cuttings move them back to veg to root and grow the next set !--but -We do what we gotta do with what we got or can get !- - Those  indicas should finish outside for U in plenty time before frost --


----------



## ness (May 15, 2019)

I think it's going be a hot summer.  Getting in the 90's here all ready.


----------



## ness (May 15, 2019)

You, know I'll be fighting the bug war.  Just before the sun goes down, I'll be spraying safer's on the girls.  I just got to watch not to spray to heavy.


----------



## ness (May 15, 2019)

Good day OFC


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

Ness see if U can find a sprayer that is bent so it can sprays up - The bugs live mostly on the underside of leaves - So a sprayer that allows U to spray from bottom up would do the most good -- That safer soap has to get on the bug - Spraying from the top doesn't get most of them !- Find a way spray the underside of those leaves !


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

I kinda feel sorry for those people praising the benefits of that weakass  CBD only oil tincture they selling everywhere !-- They got ahold of some dis **** I got ?They wouldn't even know how to act ?- This will fix most things or if it don't fix it ?- U don't care !- I can live with dat !-- It is amazing what it does for me - body and mind medicine ! --
Rose found another high CBD and it's an indica ?-- That's what I'm talking about !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 15, 2019)

Hey Rose, that Alien Moonshine sounds nice...too bad nobody has any seeds...
Just what I’m lookin for, pain management and clear headed buzzzzz...


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

I need to find that pink hat -- I'll be with the women and the young !- What's  the world coming to ?-- I can't even ... Come on Alabama ! - Look at U ?--  U should be ashamed !


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2019)

2 RE, we have to find those seeds, First of all an indica cbd, of course, duh, and it tastes so good.  I can't believe it. If i ever get seeds i will make seeds. 
Keef, i can't ....not even.   smoke coming out my ears now.


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

Then they were showing the ships headed to Iran and Country Joe and the Fish were playing that Vietnam Song - I knew right then I was just having a bad dream !- This ain't real !


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2019)

I know that song by heart.


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

So we putting out an all points bulletin on AM ?-- The OFC is coming for U Alien Moonshine !- U can run but U can't hide for long !- We just keep coming for U !- Make it easy on yourself and just give up !- One cutting from a fine high CBD would be all I need !- Am I wrong to think I only need one good high CBD strain?--- Mostly to make extracts - I want my high THC extract and I want to have my high CBD extract- Maybe even as a clean RSO to mix as desired in medicine -- more or less THC/CBD- - Other Keef--  even if I had all the numbers I couldn't do that kind of math !-PTSD ?- Make it so it helps U - figure out the numbers later ?- Same with pain ?


----------



## umbra (May 15, 2019)

the aliens on moonshine is available as a vape cart at a dispensary in WA

https://www.agatedreams.com/product/aliens-on-moonshine-cbd-dd/


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

Did the price of most LEDs just go up on price by 25% ?- That just ain't right dammit !


----------



## umbra (May 15, 2019)

Chinese import tariff going to make many things more expensive.


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

When politics start interfering with the price of grow equipment ?-- I must object ! - Can't get away from it !- Dam politics follow U right into the dam grow room!-- Makes it kinda hard to ignore ?-

Be the 1st one on the block to have your boy come home in a box -
I'm not down with that either !
- and if U don't want an abortion don't get one !-- That is a medical decision between patient and doctor !-- Politics shouldn't even be there !- It's a medical decision ! 
O.K. !- I'm done !-


----------



## umbra (May 15, 2019)

It's all about political name having a little penis


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

I thinking about one those doomsday seed packs with seed for bout everything - Then Boom !- Here come Umbra in feet 1st ?-- Made me loose my train of thought !-


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

Another thing that bothers me is we roughly the same color- He do look more "white" than me but hey ?- Anyway I don't like the idea of  people thinking --U same color as him and ya'll all alike !-
No !-  We !- Ain't!--
Maybe I try too hard to try to distance  my self from that whole train wreck ?  - I just don't want people to be mistaken and think I'm like him!


----------



## Keef (May 15, 2019)

He probably twice my size and I'm crippled up some and not quick as I once was -Left arm don't work so well--- Got no stamina at all - but -- I think  I could take him one on one - hand to hand !- I got experience fighting people bigger than me !- Wreck a knee so they can't chase U or run away - Then we gonna break your little fingers so U can't defend yourself or fight back !- That's not really what U would call a fight is it ? - I could take him !
Mike Tyson got nothing on me I bite an ear right off and won't hurt me a bit !-- I bite doggie style too - I bite anything get close enough !-- Most don't be expecting that !


----------



## umbra (May 15, 2019)

hap ki do twist the pinky into a pretzel then stick thumb in their eye, then shatter hyoid bone in their throat with your thumb. It all be over before it started.


----------



## St_Nick (May 15, 2019)

I'm on a roll tonite myself!  I been filling the pipe with a combo of mimosa and kief.  Its a combo to drift with!


----------



## umbra (May 15, 2019)

Thinking you might like DJ Shorts grape krush


----------



## hollowpoint (May 16, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Got Kings Kush beating the arthritis down this morning. Maxwell House giving me courage...install today with  100' of trenching....going to need it lol!


----------



## thegloman (May 16, 2019)

Good morning yall!
HP
I don't care what equipment you got, trenching is a younger mans work!  lol.  Don't over do it bro!


----------



## QBCrocket (May 16, 2019)

gday  OFC  hope you all wake to a great day … election week here sick and tiered of the dribble  . but I did pull 21oz off 6 plants  my 3 rd grow under LED  totally stoked with that 13 week SCROG ( thanks HG for the right terminology  ) have gone with a SOG this time 12 plants in the same space, clones were tipped early so they all have 3-4 main stems flipped them straight away so should be an 8 week grow be interesting to see how the results stack up to the SCROG. Damb its cold winter is coming- time for a night cap


----------



## hollowpoint (May 16, 2019)

The only equipment I use is a sharp shooter if the ground is hard....a landscaping edging tool if ground is soft, it has a 7 inch blade I push into ground and wiggle back and forth...produces a trench just wide enough for RG6. Later in the summer its a pick ax to loosen soil first or aggregate in drive ways. This is how I got metatarsalgia ...pushing the blade in the ground.Looks like we will hit 90 sometimes this week...tis good in away....will drive the buffalo gnats aways lol. Yes Sir on being a young mans job...I am feeling it more all the time....hips and shoulders have arthritis now to go with the hands and feet.


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 16, 2019)

Keef said:


> Did the price of most LEDs just go up on price by 25% ?- That just ain't right dammit !


I was looking at Mars Leds yesterday and they had a sale going on no increase yet


----------



## St_Nick (May 16, 2019)

BrewsnWeed666 said:


> I was looking at Mars Leds yesterday and they had a sale going on no increase yet


Maybe not but a lot of their stuff id out of stock.  I been waiting on one for two weeks


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

Morning OFC 
Ugh !- Woke up high - Need coffee -


----------



## zigggy (May 16, 2019)

morning ofc,,,boss gave me the day off with pay,,,,ive been working as a carpenter/laborer last few days ,,,,the owner of the company (a family friend) fired three guys for drinking on the job,,,few beers at lunch time ,,I did not think it was that big of a deal,,,boss was very upset with me as I did not rat them out ,,,,,,these three guys work as a crew so if one of them got hurt it would be his own fault,,,anyway as punishment I was forced to work a few days as a carpenter/laborer setting roof trusses ,,,after three days I hurt real bad ( not as young as I used to be ),,,boss called me at 430 this morning and told me to take the day off with pay ( for stepping up and strapping on my tool belt for three days) thought I was in good shape but man It whopped my little azz,,,  I will have to run to Orlando sat to pick up permits for not working today ,,,,,,gonna smoke me a joint,,, take me a Vicodin and hot bath ,,,maybe a nap


----------



## umbra (May 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## mrcane (May 16, 2019)

Morning OFC cloudy with a chance of sunshine here..
Wake and bake my friends Smokin some Papaya and sipping on some Chai tea..


----------



## ness (May 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Zigggy enjoy your day off.  Time for Wake and Bake.  First hit of the day.


----------



## drcree (May 16, 2019)

gooday everyone.  _"here comes the sun, here comes the sun, and i say..."_


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2019)

Good morning all,  How are all of you?  This is called Love in a mist. cute, huh, it came in the irrigation water, never planted it. bonus.


----------



## St_Nick (May 16, 2019)

My My My.  thas purdy!   Good morning everyone.  The sun shines!  My oh my I must go outside today.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 16, 2019)

Still in the kitchen, still painting cabinets...tired of this I tell ya..kinda cool out with the chance of rain...cheers y’all


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2019)

Re. that must be a huge job. But will be so nice when it is over.  Cool and cloudy here today and that works for me. There has been a mistake, i am straight. I need to go take care of that.


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

Went back to bed - Body wanted to sleep so I let it -- I'm healing and doing better - It's just a long way to the top when U want to rock and roll !


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

I was down and out when I realized that Texas lawmaker was probably gonna run the clock out on any mmj bill changes this year -- So it'll be 2 more years before we get another chance ? -- Unless there is a national change ?- So I get set back up and get a team of fire breathers up and running ?-- I can be settled in somewhere and ready by then !--- So nothing really changes -- I can be O.K. with that !
I might better take it easy today - I found I had aches underneath my pains -- Took too much of that olive oil tincture yesterday too -- I be better soon -- So that Alien Moonshine is a high CBD indica - I need a quick finish indica  instead of a sativa that take a whole grow season to finish -- 
Another thing ?- I lost the source but I swear I read about a variety that helped regulate A1C ?-- Was it just a dream or is there really a diabetes controlling variety out there ?-- If so I want to hunt it down !


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2019)

That Aliens on Moonshine is so good I am shocked. Still sold out.  I think any pot helps with blood sugar Keef.


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

I did not know that Rose -- We'll find that Aliens on Moonshine - When I laid hands on the Tranquil Elephantizer it was because I ask the OFC to help keep an eye  out if it become available - They did and I snagged one the last available packs  of seed - I'm thinking that I'm be wanting it back one day too ?


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

Do not go out there !- temp is about 85 f. and the RH about the same - Thick air !- and there's a blinding bright orange ball in the sky ! - I ain't up to that yet !- I'm a sissy man !
I know with this olive oil tincture I made that 2 teaspoons are an effective dose - but I'm kinda digging a table spoon dose !-


----------



## novitius (May 16, 2019)

Hi OFC! it's warming up here day by day. My wife found the 2nd light in the tent. It took me an hour to explain it's a replacement and that 1 is going back.... This morning after coffee she says I should keep them both. I think it's a trap. She's real cool about me spending money most of the time but this feels funny. It would be nice for when I get a bigger tent.  Yesterday was a rough day. I'm still exhausted.  My auto flowers dried to quick I believe. There's some hay smell until you squeeze a bud, then it's sweet gas. I wanna roll a doobie but I keep forgetting to buy papers when I'm out. I lost track of what day the went to jars too but I'm pretty sure it only dried for 5 days and stems were snapping. 
Oh well. It's not like it's for sale!


----------



## umbra (May 16, 2019)

Home early. I worked in the rain, lol. Sun came out for a little bit, now raining again. My rottie is sitting on the porch, just watching the rain and I am sitting out here smoking 1 hits of grape krush along side her.


----------



## umbra (May 16, 2019)

novitius said:


> Hi OFC! it's warming up here day by day. My wife found the 2nd light in the tent. It took me an hour to explain it's a replacement and that 1 is going back.... This morning after coffee she says I should keep them both. I think it's a trap. She's real cool about me spending money most of the time but this feels funny. It would be nice for when I get a bigger tent.  Yesterday was a rough day. I'm still exhausted.  My auto flowers dried to quick I believe. There's some hay smell until you squeeze a bud, then it's sweet gas. I wanna roll a doobie but I keep forgetting to buy papers when I'm out. I lost track of what day the went to jars too but I'm pretty sure it only dried for 5 days and stems were snapping.
> Oh well. It's not like it's for sale!


sometimes you can add back a little moisture without creating mold. I use a tortilla in Tupperware with the weed. Let sit overnight and check


----------



## novitius (May 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> sometimes you can add back a little moisture without creating mold. I use a tortilla in Tupperware with the weed. Let sit overnight and check


Thanks Umbra! I'll give that a try. I was thinking the old orange peel tactic but I do like the way it smells when you squeeze it.


----------



## novitius (May 16, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> View attachment 252738
> Good morning all,  How are all of you?  This is called Love in a mist. cute, huh, it came in the irrigation water, never planted it. bonus.


That's a very pretty flower Rose! They all are!


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

Umbra I bet that Grape Krush got a nice grape terp profile ?
A One hitter is probably best with the Dank like U grow ?-- 
I need me a one hitter  !- I just filled my pipe for the 1st time today !- Taking oral weed I tend to hit the pipe a lot less !- A one hitter is what need - I had one one time but I lost it !--


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

I keep wanting to get some graft paper and start drawing up what I want to do in a new bloom system -- I'm leaning toward a series of recirculating drip and drain tables almost the length of the area that can be moved together or apart to create an isle between them wherever I need !- Does that make any sense ?- long low  drip and drain boxes working kinda like what RE doing -- blow some air thru the box for the roots ?- I need some graft paper !


----------



## novitius (May 16, 2019)

They make tables like that Keef! It makes a load of sense. You can work a lot of plants like that in a area not much bigger than the tables.


----------



## umbra (May 16, 2019)

Since I use 7 gal bags and a soilless mix, I used coated wire shelves on movers dollies. 3 dollies per 8 ft shelf.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2019)

Does anyone know how to turn - pounds of chocolope into useable RSO? We don't need cancer patients not being able to sleep. It has been cured for 7 months and not speedy to my liking anymore, too much CBN?  would decarbing the heck out of it turn it into not a sativa? Yeah, i didn't think so. I have to grow more indicas this year, or bud does.


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

I do not have an answer Rose - Is there any way U could swap 3 lbs of that sativa for 3 lbs of an indica with someone  ?-- Probably solved !--  Wait save a pound !- Who knows ?


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2019)

I know such a problem to have when there are people in Asia starving. But, i need more rso. I will clean out the cabinet. This lady needs to live, she has an adult child veteran with ALS, she can't leave yet. Lung cancer, treated her last year went away, it is back both lungs.  She didn't want to stay on it because she needed her wits about her with her son.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 16, 2019)

Our kitchen is not very big but there are 34 doors to be painted...as well as the cabinets they hang on...the problem is not with the kitchen but rather the two old cripples that are trying to paint...Careful on that ladder, mayhaps you shouldn’t be stoned while climbing ladders...
keef, I read recently that Blue Dream (a Sativa) is popular among diabetics...I’m growing a couple BD autos for a friend...or at least getting them started...I’ll hand them over to him when they are planted in their final pots...they will be in my somewhat supersoil mixture and I’ll give him Roses tea recipe...
So I guess we’re on a quest to find soma that Alien Moonshine....I only saw it listed at a couple seedbanks, of course none in stock...
I did finally find some Valentine X seeds for a reasonable price...I remember the first time I saw them they were a couple hundred buck for just a few... then again like most all seeds, you need a certain cbd pheno in order to get high cbd so that’s trial and error...I hope in the not too distant future to find more space so I can do a little cloning when I do find that special plant...
Valentine X here...
https://www.pacificseedbank.com/sho...ds/valentine-x-cbd-feminized-marijuana-seeds/
No connection with these guys other than I’ve ordered from them and got my seeds...I beli ve they ship from California as well...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 16, 2019)

Rose, I’ve read that taking RSO via anal suppositories will bypass the liver, which bypasses the hi but still gets into your system to do the cure...maybe not as pleasant as other methods but it can leave your wits intact I guess...something to think about...


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2019)

Thanks for the link RE. that has to be so hard to paint those cabinets.  Same color I hope?  one coat?  sanding?
The thing about Aliens on moonshine, is it tastes wonderful. That never happens, imo. And it is indica.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2019)

I guess i need to learn how to make those??? oh yuck but we need what that offers.  I had my gf with  crohns disease try the belly button method, she got toasted. lol. i didn't think it would work. Am i going to have to google anal suppository molds? Really? noooooooooooooo  i try amazon.


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

There will be a recipe at Skunkpharm.com- Gloman might still have a recipe for Suppositories too -- I've seen the recipe somewhere ?-- I remember because I ask what flavor they came in ?-- That was very funny to me !- I'm easily amused !- U have to explain to me how something gets into the blood system without going thru the liver- all the blood is coming to the liver sooner or later  ?- Rose just got to find the right concentration- Can't do 60 grams  of RSO in 60 days if U have to function ? - That's a tough one Rose !


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2019)

That would be very cool if folks could take a gram a day and not get stoned. Cure cancer. This little tiny lady needs these. I call her and ask her what she thinks.


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

I don't know Rose ?- I don't think U can get rid of the "Stoned" part and it still be effective?-- Sounds to me like once U knock a cancer out- U gotta keep taking something to keep it from coming back too?- This gonna be a tough one for U no doubt !- I hope U can find a way !


----------



## QBCrocket (May 16, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> The only equipment I use is a sharp shooter if the ground is hard....a landscaping edging tool if ground is soft, it has a 7 inch blade I push into ground and wiggle back and forth...produces a trench just wide enough for RG6. Later in the summer its a pick ax to loosen soil first or aggregate in drive ways. This is how I got metatarsalgia ...pushing the blade in the ground.Looks like we will hit 90 sometimes this week...tis good in away....will drive the buffalo gnats aways lol. Yes Sir on being a young mans job...I am feeling it more all the time....hips and shoulders have arthritis now to go with the hands and feet.


best tool I ever come across for digging  shallow trenches is a pelican pick infact best landscaping tool  alround  , was invented by gold diggers


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

Hey Crockett - I hope U have been well ?- I had some brain chemistry imbalance stuff and was out awhile  so I'm still catching up !- Sounds like U had a good crop !-- Winter down there ?- Steamy and hot here on the Gulf Coast of Texas --


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

Rose I'm not sure U can get rid of the stoned part of RSO and it still get rid of cancer ?-- The CBD/THC have to both be there - The THC make U high especially with concentrates - but it has to be there !- I don't see a way to get rid of the buzz !-


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2019)

Research is telling me that in the "back door" suppositories don't get you high because it goes right into the blood stream and less hits the liver?? don't quote me.  RE mentioned it.


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

I saw that too Rose I just can't see how that could be ?-- If it's in the blood stream it IS gonna go thru the liver same as as all the other blood - That's why I was questioning how to get the THC without the buzz ? - I don't think U can ?- Wouldn't be the 1st time I been wrong but the THC got to be there and it  bring the buzz and there's no way to separate the high and the THC  !- I wish there was but I'm not seeing it !


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

I think we need to make some changes at the OFC ? - Maybe put in a bar over there stocked with our brews ?--and a sound system ? --A quite little cannabis corner over there with a big multi hose hookah  ?--  A seafood buffet over here ?-- With plenty hot and cold items ?- Trays of them bigass crab legs -- Always mounds of boiled crawfish and shrimp ?--Catch of the day?-
Everyone don't like seafood so --We'll need a prime rib /red meat  station ?- We could make this a happening little place ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 16, 2019)

I don’t know how it could be as I’m not that smart...but this little lady wouldnt lie...would she?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 16, 2019)

Here is another article on the use of cannabis suppositories...
https://www.leafly.com/news/health/dont-laugh-rectal-suppositories-future-medicinal-cannabis
It appears that there is a technique to avoiding some of the hi...or maybe just luck...or maybe you will just not get as hi as just swallowing the oil...it would be awesome if it did work though...


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

The colon - the last section of the intestinal tract mostly concentrates on removing water from the waste - So maybe it doesn't obsorb THC in a oil carrier as well ?--I do not know -- I've ran across the recipe and I know some use them but- I'm not a believer yet about how THC is  obsorbed in the colon- I just know that for THC/CBD to travel around the body  the blood carries it there including your head - If there is enough THC it will affect your brain and make U high !- Don't matter how it got in the blood -


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

Suppositories might be fine and dandy for some !- but- Long as I can take my meds by mouth ?-- Put the gloves down and back away !--- No one needs to get hurt here !
This ain't happening !


----------



## Keef (May 16, 2019)

I helped with many ,many, many colonoscopy procedures and other things U don't want to know about -Like hemorrhoids that look like a head of cauliflower !- Doc look at me like "What da flock ? "-- I hand him a knife and remind him he's the doctor - not me !- I save your delicate minds from some the nasty visuals  !- I guess no one will be ordering a side dish of cauliflower any time soon ?


----------



## ness (May 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## St_Nick (May 17, 2019)

G'morning.  Guess I'm not the only one up early.   Coffee,  I need coffee!


----------



## QBCrocket (May 17, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I don’t know how it could be as I’m not that smart...but this little lady wouldnt lie...would she?



sorry I couldn't help my self 
https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/check-out-brewsnweed666-new-piece.76320/


----------



## hollowpoint (May 17, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....QB that is one mean looking tool....I wish they were available in this hemisphere , I would like to try one out.I got lucky yesterday...the install was close to the levee and the ground was very soft due to seepage from high river levels, so it was easy trench work. Its Friday ! Put on that smile...get ready for some money and 2 days off! lol I have a bowl of fruity pebbles OG burning....coffee flowing and grand plans for the day !


----------



## novitius (May 17, 2019)

Morning OFC. I flipped the switch last night. 12/12 on 3 peyote critical and a holy grail kush.


----------



## QBCrocket (May 17, 2019)

Keef said:


> Hey Crockett - I hope U have been well ?- I had some brain chemistry imbalance stuff and was out awhile  so I'm still catching up !- Sounds like U had a good crop !-- Winter down there ?- Steamy and hot here on the Gulf Coast of Texas --


Hey Keef Good to see you back , Was stoked with last effort ,your early pictures and advice got me experimenting , loven it again


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 17, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Rose, I’ve read that taking RSO via anal suppositories will bypass the liver, which bypasses the hi but still gets into your system to do the cure...maybe not as pleasant as other methods but it can leave your wits intact I guess...something to think about...


I always take my suppositories up the shooter, I even bought a vintage suppository mold off Ebay (cool like a fishing sinker mold heavy duty Drug store style)
I use coconut oil infused . It does help pain, and if you place it in the correct location it will go right into the blood and bypass the liver, yes in deed.
They call me Anal Amos.


----------



## novitius (May 17, 2019)

Hey Umbra, the tortilla trick worked. Do I put it back on the drying rack or go to jars again now?


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2019)

Morning OFC !
There's some sick individuals up in here !-- Don't go changing !-- I'm digging this olive oil extract -- I just take more than I probably need !- One little pipe lasted me almost all day yesterday -- It was there I was doing fine and forgot about the pipe !-- 
Crockett I'll be back at it soon enough!- I don't like not having a grow - It ain't natural !-- I have a need to grow !
Hot and humid again today ! - but not hot like July -August- September when it gets hellhot !


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2019)

Stop trying to take the stoned part out my medicine too !- That's my favorite part !- I fight ya about that ! - Take my buzz ?- U know that ain't right !


----------



## mrcane (May 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC, windy out there, hopefully some weather moving in. P

Any problem with vegging with LEDs and flowering with HPS ???  Need to do something with my veg closet. 
How many Watts would one need to run in a closet 3x5x7 ?
Hope that you all have a wonderful day!!
Off to a morning filled with Tai Chi...


----------



## QBCrocket (May 17, 2019)

Keef said:


> Stop trying to take the stoned part out my medicine too !- That's my favorite part !- I fight ya about that ! - Take my buzz ?- U know that ain't right !


the high id the bonus surely


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2019)

Morning Cane - Some probably give U some fancy math with words I have to look up-- LEDs ?-- Seems 1,000 + watts per square yard/meter - Since your cabinet is long U might need 2 lights ? - U got head room to keep the LEDs off the plants ? - U need some space between the LEDs and the plants -


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2019)

novitius said:


> Hey Umbra, the tortilla trick worked. Do I put it back on the drying rack or go to jars again now?


Good morning OFC. It is ready for storage. I use mason jars but I also use Tupperware. You can burb it until moisture is even and just right.


----------



## drcree (May 17, 2019)

gooday everyone.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 17, 2019)

Good morning old farts...yesterday was a wet one out here, today may be better...I’ll look later, right now I got this cup and a little taste before the work starts...


----------



## ness (May 17, 2019)

Sun is shining and the wind is still.  It will hit 90 today.  









This is Rosebud's nurse larry.  Keef you sent me nurse larry didn't you or Rose was it you?  I forget.  Hate this flip cell phone.


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2019)

I need to make sure I got everything I need for tomorrow  - They have this big relay race starts  tomorrow morning  and if U here and want to be some place else ?- U can't get there from here ! -- Had me a sandwich and some more tincture - Last time I got sick my face was in worse shape than I knew and I jumped up and mowed soon as I was able - Face flared up and put me down longer than if I would have just let it ride a day or 2 !- My immune system is weak so I'm taking vitamins and drinking OJ - Trying to stretch some so I can get rid of the stiffness !-


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2019)

Ness I don't think I sent U any original Nurse Larry seed -- I don't think I had any at that time -- What I sent would have been - (NL-x- BBSL) - Nurse Larry- -times - Black Berry Snow Lotus-- Nurse Larry's evil child !-- She'll do U right but she a steam roller and just keep coming !


----------



## ness (May 17, 2019)




----------



## ness (May 17, 2019)

Woops posted twice.  Keef, Looking forward to tasting the blueberry.  I sure hope I grow better this time around.  I don't like the waiting game.


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2019)

Ness -That should scratch the blueberry itch !-- That "blueberry" is  Umbra's BPU-X-BB - also called "B.B. King "--It's gonna want to get big too ! --
 BPU-x - B.B. ==Blackberry Kush - x- Purple Citral -x- Uzbekistan hash plant- x- Blueberry Blast -


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2019)

Cane and Rose got me wanting some CKNs when In get to the country -- I can't leave well enough alone-- I Googled "Bigass Chickens " and there they were !-- 25 pound (10 kilo)- chickens !-- Jersey Giants or Brahma- and maybe some turkeys ?--How many eggs U want for breakfast ?- I been wondering about those little pot bellied pigs too ?-- No !--  I been around pig pens they stink too much - Them little pigs do look tasty ?
U got to close the circle of life too !- U gotta have the Chickens to eat the grain after it been fermented to make liquor-- No sense in wasting it ?-- Chickens be happy chickens too ?


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2019)

or you could compost the spent grain with EM1 and use the compost in your garden and the ckn can eat the worms that are attracted to the compost. The worms will have EM1 in them and will act as a probiotic and an aid to their immune system without the use of steroids or growth enhancers.


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2019)

LOVE THAT UMBRA!!!
 I am out of medicine. The NL5, is gone. how did that happen? Too many sick folks. I will be out this morning after making one small batch of rso. This has never happened to me before. 
Mornin Cane, Rained so hard in the night it woke me. The wind was crazy.  Hard rain like you get.  I like it.
So i am cleaning out my closet getting rid of too big of jeans. yay.

Keef, lots of folks can't take the high of rso and it impedes their ability to get well.  So not sure how i will tell folks to stick it.


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2019)

It's some complicated stuff Rose !-- For pain and PTSD -head injuries like I got the buzz is part of the help U get --I been too high but I'm not sure I could do 60 grams of RSO  in 60 days ?-- I can't see many being able to function much at all with that kind of a dose ?--There's lots of treatments for other stuff that don't require such high doses -For high doses like that 60 gram thing - I think the patient almost needs to be in a nursing home type setting ?- To keep U from falling and stuff cause U gonna be way high for 2 months ?-- someone needs to watch out for U !--
I'll use lesser concentrates like this olive oil tincture and it  is good medicine - I think many would benefit from it -- I think I need to add some high CBD and take out some high THC but it's close enough - Long as U Don't Take Too Much !
I think all MJ is medical -- The person who comes home and burns one to relax - That's medical !--
I'm not going to the country to make Moonshine- I'm going to grow weed - If I need alcohol ?- I can make some but not regularly !


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2019)

What about RSO made without a decarb ?- THCA and CBDA instead of the psychoactive form after it's decarbed ? - Would that help get rid of the buzz and still give U the benefits ?-


----------



## thegloman (May 17, 2019)

I just made a batch of RSO with half decarb'd and half Not decarb'd to see if the THC-A does the job without the high.
It still kicks like a mule!


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2019)

I guess U want the benefits of the THC/CBD pair ?--There will be side effects like it's gonna make U high -high ?- May not be able to get around that ? - I think if  knock out the tumor with those large doses --U may need to stay on a maintenance dose to be sure it don't come back ?--


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2019)

That tincture and the pipe played me !- Made me think how good some ice cream would be ?-- After a big bowl ?-- I don't want any ice cream !-- I don't think I like Ice Cream anyway ? Where my pipe ? -Oh !- My belly !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 17, 2019)

So hangin out in the driveway painting cabinet doors...my wife comes out and says, I’ll be right back...and she gone...
She been telling me she wants a playmate for Jozi...we’re only supposed to have one pet here where I live...we have jozi and two cats...well about an hour later she comes back with this guy...if we don’t get evicted, I guess we’ll be alright...he’s 9 years old and while at the shelter, had all his teeth pulled...He’s a happy camper here with us I think...we’ll take him to the vet and get’m checked out...so far, he and Jozi seem to get along...he is 3 lbs...I have no idea what breed he is, I’m guessing a combination...Anyway, he’ll get a bath and I think he’ll be alright...we have not yet figured out his name so we might need help with that...


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2019)

U alright RE !-- Sat down with a plate of French fries-- gonna catch up on the news !- What is that NC that banned abortion even in cases of consensual rape ?-- I got words for about every situation I ever ran across - Lots of words !-but ?--- I don't even ???-- I mean consensual rape ?? -Uh ???? - I'm speechless !- What right ?? -No words ??-- I don't understand so I'm blame it on my head injury ?- Turnt the news off !- I ain't got but the one brain cell and I ain't burning it out on that !- Put some blues on - That's what I'll do !-I'm need some tokes ?- - It hurts my haid !


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2019)

Gumby


----------



## Keef (May 17, 2019)

Wait !-
I think I got it figured out ?-
-No I don't !
-Nevermind !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 17, 2019)

My favorite Gumby!!!


----------



## umbra (May 18, 2019)

How about Fang?


----------



## St_Nick (May 18, 2019)

Call him Hillbilly.   We are all toothless


----------



## thegloman (May 18, 2019)

Good morning yall!
2RE
Way to go!  You have a big heart bro.  Its good to see ppl who care.   Cudo's!


----------



## hollowpoint (May 18, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Good looking buddy you got there 2RE...love to see our fur buddies get a good home!I have 3 cats and all are rescues...2 are Manx dominate on breeds...and George is a Korat dominate breed...its an ancient breed from Thailand. George is so vocal...tries his best to talk with you lol and he is a big guy at 18 pounds...no fat just a big cat. NL5 on the rotation this morning...I really enjoy this ol standby ...quite social for me...almost as social as the BC blueberry strain. Off to up pot next run ...taking the current run down soon...next day or so. Peace


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2019)

Morning OFC !- I don't know if coffee gonna be enough to get me going today ?-- I need some Adderall ?- Ritalin ?- synthroid ?  -Benzedrene ?-Something ?-- These are words we shouldn't use around here aren't they ?--I'm still waking up I'm not responsible yet !---  Point is I think it would take chemical motivation to get me moving !- Where my pipe ?-


----------



## novitius (May 18, 2019)

2RE You should call him Wales. Jozi Wales....
Morning OFC! Have a great Saturday!


----------



## ness (May 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## ness (May 18, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> So hangin out in the driveway painting cabinet doors...my wife comes out and says, I’ll be right back...and she gone...
> She been telling me she wants a playmate for Jozi...we’re only supposed to have one pet here where I live...we have jozi and two cats...well about an hour later she comes back with this guy...if we don’t get evicted, I guess we’ll be alright...he’s 9 years old and while at the shelter, had all his teeth pulled...He’s a happy camper here with us I think...we’ll take him to the vet and get’m checked out...so far, he and Jozi seem to get along...he is 3 lbs...I have no idea what breed he is, I’m guessing a combination...Anyway, he’ll get a bath and I think he’ll be alright...we have not yet figured out his name so we might need help with that...
> 
> View attachment 252753


2RedEyes How cute.  He is one lucking guy.  Now Jozi has a pal.  Enjoy.


----------



## ness (May 18, 2019)

Smoking on Rose's Chocolope.  Time to wake up the girls.


----------



## ness (May 18, 2019)

Have a relaxing weekend OFC.  Yard work awaits.


----------



## umbra (May 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Coffee and the 1 hitter. Trying the rare darkness. Pulled out a jar of some of Jack J1 I have stashed.


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2019)

Storm front moving this way so the pressure is unstable - Face don't like it !-- Hanging out in my easy chair with a heat pack on my face -- Gonna be pretty much worthless today !-- Stoned enough that it's bearable but I don't like it !- THC will help with pain but U gotta stay pretty lit - Needs more CBD !--


----------



## burnin1 (May 18, 2019)

Good Morning Guys

What a precious dog you have 2Red!  It is awesome you saved this dogs life.  

I planted 6 clones in 20 gallon fabric pots on my deck yesterday.  2 Banana Kush and 4 Tangelo   I have never smoked or grown Tangelo.  I have an issue with these as I noticed the baggies these clones were in were marked "Bango".   Dammit    Either someone marked these with the wrong strain or I got the wrong strain.  ugh   Whatever they are they are in soil now. I will call this dispensary later today to try to figure out what I have.  Most every dispensary from the Bay Area to Sacramento is out of clones, or sells them out quick when they get them. It's that time of year where clones are hard to come by.





Have an awesome day people!


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2019)

Clones are kinda scare around here too !-- The dispensaries are all out ? -- Quit talking **** Other Keef !- Ain't no clones because ain't no dispensaries and they throw yourass in jail  if they catch U growing !-- Home sweet home !-- At least no doubt about whether U got too many plants ?- U got one ?--U got too many !- Good thing I don't pay no mind to such redneck thinking ?-- I can clone myass off !-I'll have all the clones I need !-- I'm just a happy  accident looking for a place to happen !- Looks like I got 2 years to get where I want to be with a grow ?- I got stuff to do!
It does help to know high people in low places---


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 18, 2019)

Good morning fellow potheads...I think it’s Saturday, is that right...we’re getting closer to finishing that kitchen...remind me  never to start one of these projects again...I’m excited about starting this next outside auto grow...I was able to convince my wife to give up her shower for a week or so(we have two)so I have a half dozen seedling in her shower under a cheapo led light that never seemed to be much of a grow light...I think it’s perfect for starting seedlings...


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2019)

39 descendents of Snow Lotus ?- I was just looking !- Satori -x- Snow Lotus ?- That sounds tasty ?- I'm not buying !- I'm just zeroing in on that Tranquil Elephantizer !- Yep !-I saw Dank Sinatra !- I be around there soon !-- I'm already Snow Lotus heavy ?-- I don't care !- I want that TE back and might as well snag Dank Sinatra when I do a drive by ?- See if they can stand toe to toe with my Snow Desiel -x  Black Berry Snow Lotus ?- I can't see how U can go wrong with some Snow Lotus crosses?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2019)

Love y’all


----------



## umbra (May 18, 2019)

LOL


----------



## burnin1 (May 18, 2019)

I found out the four of the clones I have are Banjo.. NOT Tangelo.  damn  the dispensary says these are a cross between Tangelo and Boost.  I hope they do well.
http://growingmarijuanatips.com/banjo/


----------



## umbra (May 18, 2019)

So TOA you testing beans for anybody lately, ha, ha rotflmao!!!!!
TOA tested some beans for me and gave credit to Incognyto from Illumanati seeds for my work.


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2019)

Ouch !-
 I'm just ready to be growing again !- Not growing seems so unnatural !-- Probably be lying about where I am when I get set back up ?-- Looks like they gonna run the clock out on any mmj changes in Texas -- A smart fellow would probably pull up and head elsewhere ?- I ain't always that smart !- Wherever I land when I come out of here will be where I grow ! - I'm need some better lights !


----------



## mrcane (May 18, 2019)

Good afternoon O.F.C.  nice sunny day here in PNW..
 Red eyes good job knocking out that kitchen. We need to do something with ours.
  Burnin good luck with the banjo I like the sound of that.
   Umbra keep up the good work you have some great stuff...I will vouch for that...
Hope that you are having a great day and stayin high !!


----------



## mrcane (May 18, 2019)

Head North Keef !! Get away from that backwards state.


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2019)

It could happen Cane ?-- I know Texas is a backwards prohibition state but prohibition is all I've ever known !- I wouldn't know how to act in a free state ?-- Plus I'm need the grow to help me with the bills some and being in a prohibition state when the law changes and there is a virgin market ?  Sounds like my kinda game ?---Might be easier than trying to break into an established market someplace else ?--- I did stick my head up and draw some attention after I shut the grow down ?-- Let's just see how the game plays out ?--


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2019)

OK so maybe most mmj advocate organizations  in Texas know about the OFC and that Ole Keef is in amongst them right here in the Lone Star State !-- Looking for a place to set up a new grow !-- Do U think I was too bold ?- I shut down 1st !- What they gonna get me for simple possession ?- If they found anything ?- I was a bad , bad boy !-Lots of pro mj Tx. press know too !
Now the law won't change and I'm at the Ruh-Row ? Moment !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 18, 2019)

You’ll figure out what to do keef, but if you don’t mind, I’ll tell you what I’d do...GTFO...and move someplace where they don’t put you in jail for growing...seems like there are a lotta choices right about now...but then I see you love Texas, so...I was born and raised in the boondocks of Northern California and I’m still there so who am I to tell you to move...
I am looking forward to hearing stories of your new setup though...When you gonna put that house on the market?


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2019)

RE - I had planned for several months to get me and the dogs to East Texas but that fell apart at the last minute so I had to start looking for someplace else -- I might still end up in another place in East Texas temporarily!- It's all turned into a big-  SNAFU !-- I just don't know ?- They did just announce they opening another refinery and home prices going up again !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 18, 2019)

Handsome devil after a bath huh? Meet Finnian ...


----------



## hollowpoint (May 19, 2019)

Morning OFC....Another thunder storm this morning....warning being posted , debris trail on radar just North of here. At least 1 inch of rain so far. Look at those eyes....he has found a home!...Ok...the power just blinked mid post...no I do not mind typing it all twice lol. Cruising with some plush berry this morning and may be a little Doors....Riders on the Storm lol....UPDATE...over 2 inches and still falling.


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2019)

Morning OFC !- Figured I'd be 1st up ?- Keep your head down Hollowpoint !- That's some bad storms !-- It's Sunday and some of ya'll is bad and need to get up and go to church !--Get U  some crackers and wine !-- If they would throw in a meat and cheese tray I might even go ?--They stingy !- U not getting but a thimble full of that wine !-- I could bring a case of  wine and some Dixie cups ? - We could have a good time ?--
 I got a dose of tincture in my belly - 2nd cup of coffee brewing - nursing a pipe of something ?-- It's dark !- 5:30 in the am ! - Weed ain't smoking itself !- Let's do this day !

Outlaws - Ghost Rider's in the Sky !


----------



## hollowpoint (May 19, 2019)

Lmao...I am with you on the meat and cheese tray Keef...they have long meetings and a guy needs a little encouragement!


----------



## thegloman (May 19, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Its another beautiful day in paradice.Keef
If ya want some wine & crackers you can come to church with me.  Come on buddy!  Well treat you real nice!


----------



## hollowpoint (May 19, 2019)

Last night at 6.35 pm was 40 anniversary of my high school graduation...sharing a little nostalgia form 1979....what a year ! We've come a long way baby !


----------



## QBCrocket (May 19, 2019)

Gday  OFC , sunday night weekend is over damb , played ny first game golf today 18 holes cant believe how sore I am , need them caps , what a frustrating game , enough to drive a man to drink , hope you all have a great day


----------



## thegloman (May 19, 2019)

At long last!
First flowers of the season!


----------



## St_Nick (May 19, 2019)

Good morning all.  Looks like it is going to be a nice one today.  I got my new light from Mars-hydro yesterday.  I gotta tell ya, I have some serious doubts about the company but the light seems nice.  To start with they missed the delivery date twice, never gave me tracking info and were impossible to get hold of.  Then if that wasn't bad enough, thy sent the wrong light.  I ordered a SP-250 but received a SP-200.  I guess I can spend next week trying to figger that out.  I haven't heard of anyone else having these problems so maybe I did something wrong.  The light is nice.  Very bright and I really like the design.  Now to try it out.


----------



## thegloman (May 19, 2019)

Well its time to flip the lights on my girlz.
I'm taking the sr-91 x mazar x bbsl outdoors to continue veg while these others flower.
 There is a HUGE difference in growth between LEDs and the sun.   I'm thinking next grow Ill move my lights together for more intensity in a smaller space.


----------



## novitius (May 19, 2019)

Morning OFC!!! Here's a doob for all of you! 
It's Sunday. Im gonna take some dabs for Jesus right now since you all been talkin of Church and makin me feel guilty like I'm lettin the Big Guy down. 
I think  MP is church for most of us! 
The clones are doing well, I culled 1 Peyote Critical, may lose all but 5 to 7, they weren't the best cuts, some of them were rather small. The Grail Kush's tho are doing much better than last time and the current PC's. I may cull 2 of 12  Some of them have just bent over. but they're starting to aim back up. Stalks have almost a 90* bend  But they're green and throwing new leaves! If they survive they are getting flowered.
I going to pot these all into 1 gal's and then flip them. I'll keep 1 of each for moms...so within roughly 10 weeks I'll get new strains into flower.


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 19, 2019)

Morning friends
I was wondering about re-vegging , I have 2 plants that were in a window box that was not getting 12 hrs of light and they strated to flower I mean buds small but 1/2 in size for sure( smelled great too)
My question is I moved them outside since finding out they were in fact in flower.
They are now re-vegging but taking a very long time for the plant to aborb the buds back into it.
Is there a normal time frame (rough idea) as to how long before they start growing again ?
Thanks Much
Oh and Rock on.


----------



## novitius (May 19, 2019)

BrewsnWeed666 said:


> Morning friends
> I was wondering about re-vegging , I have 2 plants that were in a window box that was not getting 12 hrs of light and they strated to flower I mean buds small but 1/2 in size for sure( smelled great too)
> My question is I moved them outside since finding out they were in fact in flower.
> They are now re-vegging but taking a very long time for the plant to aborb the buds back into it.
> ...



It's going to take a few weeks. I think it's at least 2 but usually 3.  I also think you should remove the flowers but that's just based on re-vegging being a way to bring the plant around for another season and that it is done after harvest. That may be part of why it takes so long to come back around, it's been butchered first.I'm probably not exactly correct and someone will school us both!


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2019)

Got a load of clothes in the washer- Dishwasher is running - I'm being like a real person !- Time for another toke or 2 and some coffee!- This place is a mess !--
Appreciate the invite to church Gloman but I don't do that guilt thing !- I don't need to be forgiven !
Brews - They reveg when they reveg !- Takes a long time usually !- I've used a reveg as a clone mine !-


----------



## umbra (May 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Took the Bunch of Grapes down and drying the buds for the seeds. Taking a few clones of Rez's strawberry diesel and key lime pie.


----------



## mrcane (May 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC looks like we are going to have a little rain here in the next few days. 
Just sipping on some Chai tea and smokin on a bowl of papaya.. 
  Hope that you all have a wonderful day...


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2019)

I got a good start but my left arm is a little slow so me and the dogs took some more tincture -- taking a break ---having some coffee and gonna put my heat pack on my neck awhile  - I know what's up with the left arm and how to fix it with that heat pack --
Gloman U gonna leave that SR91 cross outside till fall ?- It'll be big like those BBSL crosses were !-- The daddy was one those BBSL crosses !- A Mazar-i-Sharif mom ( she that giant indica of Lebonese Blond Hash fame ) and a Black Berry Snow Lotus dad -- He tend to upgrade anything !- Then I bred MZR-X-BBSL to that SR91 mom = Sangarara Reserve-x- 91 Dragons - 3 stacked indicas U got there !- -No fancy terp profile - She should be a bigass  killer hash plant ?-


----------



## ness (May 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  I'll take a morning hit nov and pass it along.  2RE, Finnian is a cute little guy.  He looks like he has Chihuahue (sp) in him.  Are you going to trim his hair?


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2019)

Good morning all,
Nice day up in the ofc . Re, what a cutie and tell Finnian welcome to the OFC. I got lots done yesterday and that felt great.
Keef, the house beside me, a split level 70s house all updated is going up for sale. Lots of room to grow, in the best state in the union, in my humble opinion. Has back yard to grow in and good neighbors. Get the hell out of that state. I am pissed at all the southern states. I thought womens health was settled when i was a 19 year old girl. I guess you know i am not taking the southern ** very well.
My rehab kids are in TN today, for court tomorrow. I hope they come back.


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2019)

Oh, got some pot donated yesterday, Keef, i traded for chocolope, thanks for the idea. In the freezer now we be making medicine today.


----------



## umbra (May 19, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday  OFC , sunday night weekend is over damb , played ny first game golf today 18 holes cant believe how sore I am , need them caps , what a frustrating game , enough to drive a man to drink , hope you all have a great day


Winston Churchill had some funny things to say about golf.


----------



## burnin1 (May 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I used to golf a lot before my health issues.  I used to get very stoned every time I played.  lol  I didn't care about my score and even lost track of it sometimes.  ha ha   It can be a frustrating sport unless you are very stoned.

Rainy day today. It is supposed to be like this for a week or so.  sigh







Time for some coffee!


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2019)

I'm not much of a golfer !- I had trouble knocking that ball thru that moving windmill thing !- My timing ain't that good when I get  high like that  --


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 19, 2019)

Good morning y’all...the storm just passed over here...well, some of it I’m sure there is more to come...I hope it passes in the next couple a days though...we have tickets to our annual and favorite music festival...we’ll be there and outside acting like teenagers for 4 days this coming weekend...according to the weather report, we gonna be just fine...Last year though we did get rain though we mostly enjoyed ourselves...
Finian does not do well when you get out the scissors...I think it had been a while since his last bath and he had lots of tangled little balls of yuck in his fur...against his will, we got most of them out and he is much better today...his hair is not quite as wild as this pic after it is dried...lol
He has no teeth and if he had, we would have bleeding fingers because he did not like getting trimmed up...next time I think we’ll get him hi before we try to trim him...
Well he has forgiven us for the bath and trim for now though...
I got a batch of baby’s under a light in a bathtub and I gotta try and figure out how to get them through that long weekend while we’re gone...bout  5 days...any suggestions?


----------



## novitius (May 19, 2019)

Camping Cistern to a manifold with drip emitters?


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2019)

RE--Put the little  containers in a bigger container of dirt and water it well before the trip ? - Should take them longer to dry out ?-- U can take them back out when U get back ?
Jet my little demon dog sounds like your new Buddy- Except he 6 lbs and got needle teeth -- He don't do wet !
He look at U out the corner of his eyes and growl !- He ain't playing either !- U had your warning !-- He will bite U  - many times real fast !-
We have had a problem lately though - I installed a little doggie door to the back yard long time ago - Something happened last week or 2 - He ran out the doggie door into a flock of birds - I think ?-- Anyway he traumatized - He won't go thru the door anymore - thinks it's a trap !- I have to open the big door for him - I don't know how to fix this !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 19, 2019)

I lost my little macro lens about a year or more ago and have tried several since and have not found one that worked as well as the old one...found it yesterday as part of the kitchen(bottom of that famous junk drawer)overhaul... so I got a couple bud pics, of course they are not ready yet...6 weeks of flower light as of today...After this grow, I’m gonna work on how I can have both a flower and veg space...neither will be large but it should help...I want to try cloning so here we go...


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 19, 2019)




----------



## thegloman (May 19, 2019)

Yo keef
I took the sr-91 outside cuz they were far behind the rest.
I'm flowering the other girlz now so Ill flower these when they done.


----------



## St_Nick (May 19, 2019)

Come on 7pm.  It's 88 degrees and dripping here (humidity ).  I wanna check the garden and go home


----------



## QBCrocket (May 19, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Well its time to flip the lights on my girlz.
> I'm taking the sr-91 x mazar x bbsl outdoors to continue veg while these others flower.
> There is a HUGE difference in growth between LEDs and the sun.   I'm thinking next grow Ill move my lights together for more intensity in a smaller space.


Hi Glowman , How do you take plants outside that have been under lights without them turning I try every year to put clones out but they turn straight away


----------



## QBCrocket (May 19, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'm not much of a golfer !- I had trouble knocking that ball thru that moving windmill thing !- My timing ain't that good when I get  high like that  --



language warning


----------



## thegloman (May 19, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Hi Glowman , How do you take plants outside that have been under lights without them turning I try every year to put clones out but they turn straight away


I have a floodlights on my patio that stays on all night and the plants sit in direct light.
When they catch up in size Ill bring them back in to flower.


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2019)

That makes sense G -- I thought U were moving them to the greenhouse -- Make sure U don't bring bugs in with those plants -- I need to find one those bent spray heads to make it easier to spray the underside of the leaves - they probably make such a thing but I can make one !-- A pump sprayer that I can point down and it sprays up under the leaves ? - That's where them little bug bastids hide !


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 19, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Come on 7pm.  It's 88 degrees and dripping here (humidity ).  I wanna check the garden and go home


Gotta suck not being able to grow at home...Are they at least talkin bout it in that mountain state?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 19, 2019)

Well I looked it up and it seems they are still playing the reefer madness games there...too bad, cannabis could help so many of the problems they got, opioids, all manner of health issues and they get to make money while saving money...
Maybe they are afraid they won’t be able to keep their prisons full...
...sorry, here I am, stoned again and ramblin...


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2019)

RE - I don't know about Nick but prohibition is all I've ever known !-- It's just the way it is !-- Just don't get caught !
I was high and catching up on the news -- They starting to make old white dudes look bad !-- I'm an old white dude --I don't  have the right to tell women what they can do with thier body !- and all that other old white man stuff !--There needs to be a mark that says U ain't like that ?--I guess a scarlet letter is out the question ? Red ?- Really Other Keef ?-- No that ain't funny ! - and put the pipe down !


----------



## St_Nick (May 19, 2019)

Hey guys.  The garden is looking good, 1st 3 girls will be coming down Wednesday and the rest are about 2 weeks out.


----------



## St_Nick (May 19, 2019)

Unfortunately, like Keef says "all I've ever known is outlaw grows"  Blows too 'cause I'm so free spirited I tend to forget its illegal.


----------



## St_Nick (May 19, 2019)

For those of you who like a little color in your weed,


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 19, 2019)

Old habits die hard...I find I like talking about my grow but I have to remind myself that even though they says it’s legal here,  I need to keep my weed garden on the down low...


----------



## St_Nick (May 19, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Old habits die hard...I find I like talking about my grow but I have to remind myself that even though they says it’s legal here,  I need to keep my weed garden on the down low...


You got that right.  If it wasn't for Mar Passion I wouldn't have anyone to brag to.


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2019)

That's pretty Nick !-- Growing in a prohibition state can make U pretty much a hermit !- I got my crazy that can keep most at a distance- U can't have people coming and going around a grow all the time or U go to jail !-- I'm just glad we can come here and hang out with others like ourselves !- I don't see the hermit thing changing much with the end of prohibition- Probably use the same tactics for security reasons -- and keep some big dogs just in case ?- I've thought about building a " Weed Family" down here but I just can't get past a bunch of people knowing where the grow is ?- I don't think I'm that trusting ? -


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2019)

I had expected to be out this house and have it sold or close by now - but the plans for where me and my dogs to go temporarily fell apart so I'm still stuck in the middle !-That's what being a hermit gets U !--  Soon as I can secure a place to be the sooner we can sell this place and move on!- I still think I'll have enough equity to get me a little out of the way place but **** keeps getting in the way !- I'm a patient man but Damm! ---I could use a break down here ! - I'm not real happy bout my current situation  !


----------



## Keef (May 19, 2019)

1.618034 --????? -- The golden ratio ?--I don't understand sometimes !


----------



## ness (May 20, 2019)

Good morning Keef, OFC.  Tem keeps raising by Fri it going to hit 100.  Have a Dr's appointment today.  Well, it's time for Wake and Bake.  
'


----------



## hollowpoint (May 20, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...I see everyone in prohibition states experiences the same things I do. Grow in house....something breaks...you have to fix it,no calling the repairman... its fix it yourself or do without.I have to handle everything ...including the satellite TV problems...electrical plumbing or heating/cooling even.The family wonders why certain times seems to be no visit times lol. I cannot imagine being legal...I would probably still be guerrilla growing still lol...outta years of developing clandestine skills. Chasing some Sour Diesel this morning in pipe...Have a good Monday ...Peace


----------



## ness (May 20, 2019)

Weather just said a bad heat wave is coming this week.  Not looking forward to summer.


----------



## thegloman (May 20, 2019)

Good morning y'all!


----------



## QBCrocket (May 20, 2019)

Gday OFC , nice colours Nick ( yep we spell it different down here )  Always on my mind as well 2RE -  looked into getting a dark web browser but havnt been able to get it to work tried  I2P  and  TOR but no luck , will keep trying as I like the bud porn on MP 
but there is always the thought that big brother is watching , all IP addresses are logged on google and other free browsers and its not private any more . Hey Keef the hair dresser spray bottles are the go - got a weight on the tube so you can spray upside down , side ways what ever , works well for small crops , hope you all have a bonza day


----------



## novitius (May 20, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC , nice colours Nick ( yep we spell it different down here )  Always on my mind as well 2RE -  looked into getting a dark web browser but havnt been able to get it to work tried  I2P  and  TOR but no luck , will keep trying as I like the bud porn on MP
> but there is always the thought that big brother is watching , all IP addresses are logged on google and other free browsers and its not private any more . Hey Keef the hair dresser spray bottles are the go - got a weight on the tube so you can spray upside down , side ways what ever , works well for small crops , hope you all have a bonza day


QBC try Duck Duck Go, it's a search engine.

Morning OFC


----------



## QBCrocket (May 20, 2019)

novitius said:


> QBC try Duck Duck Go, it's a search engine.
> 
> Morning OFC


Cheers N


----------



## novitius (May 20, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Cheers N


Did that work for you over there?


----------



## QBCrocket (May 20, 2019)

yeh  looks like it . whats the catch .


----------



## novitius (May 20, 2019)

No catch as far asI know.  Seems legit, but, it is the internet.


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2019)

Morning OFC 
I'm lucky to be able to Google **** - do some text and  email and get here !-- Technology hates me !- I mostly understand moving parts and pieces- computer **** don't move- It's beyond me !- I think it's magic myself !- Grow room design ?-- My mind got broke several times since I shut down thinking about how I would like to set up !-- Shoveling dirt and Water pharming - Has pushed me toward what I want to call "The Geriatric Grow System" -- My people tend live a long time if they don't die violently young or middle aged - I'm about to cross that line so I better plan for another 30 years ?--When it came to the shovel - I thought ?-- Naw to the Naw, Naw, Naw to dahell Naw on a shovel !--  Lifting and toting ?- Naw !--So I got water lines - pumps - holding tanks switches- timers  and valves  clogging up my mind !- 
I mean I can start in a tiny place in some FFOF but I got a water pharming grow "unit" developing somewhere up in my mind !-- How much veg room does it take to feed how big a 4 part bloom  rotation ?- How many units could I run thru a control panel ?-- I like that 2 week thing ! - I need to do some sketches because sometimes it hurts my mind to keep it straight !


----------



## thegloman (May 20, 2019)

I had to check it out too!
Wow!
I wonder if any of the illegal drug sites actually do deliver?
It would sure be nice to order some things online instead of risking street dealers.


----------



## novitius (May 20, 2019)

Gloman, they'll deliver or they'll rip[ you off. same risks. Sometimes much better quality than street gear, be careful. The risk is still the same, just removing the possibility of immediate violence really.


----------



## novitius (May 20, 2019)

How would you know how your seeds purchased from a bank are dried? It's starting to be consistently over 70* now. I have them in their baggies from attitude inside a pill bottle in a box. I need em to last for as long as they can but I'm cautious to freeze them.


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2019)

After 10 years as a legal morphine junkie I can't be trusted in a situation where a steady supply of narcotics are available - It's not getting addicted to them again that scares me it's the thought of cold turkey withdrawals that scares dahell outta me !- I don't think I could survive that again!-Drinking could kill me too so I don't drink anymore !- - I choose my poison and learned how to grow it !- It's not good for me to be around some things !
Nov - I keep my seed in a sealed container in the fridge -


----------



## umbra (May 20, 2019)

I put beans in a glass container with a desiccant and store in the crisper drawer in fridge.
Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2019)

U got my broken mind working overtime again bout a grow system -- The goal of this system in my mind is what would it take to  produce about a pound every 2 weeks ?-
Once I figure that out I can decide how many "Units"  I want or can handle - Then when I want to expand I do it by cloning the grow system and adding another Unit !- Make my haid hurt !- I must need some more tincture ? and a toke or 2 ?


----------



## umbra (May 20, 2019)

You like putting the cart before the horse, don't you. Where you grow and what strain you grow will dictate how many plants you'll need for the rotation. Focus on finding a place to LIVE


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2019)

Some times I need a distraction !-- I have my priorities straight !


----------



## St_Nick (May 20, 2019)

umbra said:


> You like putting the cart before the horse, don't you. Where you grow and what strain you grow will dictate how many plants you'll need for the rotation. Focus on finding a place to LIVE



No $h:t!  Can't grow inside without an inside to grow in.


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2019)

Keef, you didn't even read my post inviting you to Washington. Whatever.


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Keef (May 20, 2019)

Umbra myass is in a bind - I had a head injury but I'm not crazy enough not to be well aware of my predicament !- Some times it's not possible to fix something this instant !- If I could I would !- This ain't a place I want to be !


----------



## umbra (May 20, 2019)

Every journey begins with a single step


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2019)

No Rose I must have missed it but that's too far north for me -Thank U but  I can't do that cold !--


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2019)

Washington state rated the top state in the nation, we have an ocean, some mountains and legal pot. On this side it is cheap. We have heating in our homes. They treat women well. etc


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2019)

I really appreciate the concern but I still got some fight left in me - I'm not ready to cut and run yet !-- I'm see if I can't find a way to stay in Texas !-- This is what I know !


----------



## burnin1 (May 20, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Keef: The Pacific Northwest is beautiful and free.  You would love it.  It would be far from your family though.  

Rose: I LOVE your flower pics.  They make me smile.  Thank you.





Have an awesome day you amazing people.


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2019)

Thank you Burnin, i need flowers of all kinds in my life.


----------



## Keef (May 20, 2019)

It might sound sappy but this prohibition thing has been a long struggle !-I don't want to run !--  I think I wanna be here and see prohibition end in my own  land !- That might make it all worthwhile ?


----------



## novitius (May 20, 2019)

Keef- You in Texas buddy. Shit ain't gonna change. They gonna stall and piss around for years. I understand fighting the good fight but there are options now that don't demand you be in a constant state of duress and stress over doing something you love. I know that it's also part of the fun, being sneaky and getting away with it. Seriously though, prison sucks all kinda booty and it don't matter why you're there. You migh tbe a grower but you gonna be treated like a murderer, have to fend off extortion and robbery.... I don't think it's fair at all. Just lump everybody together like that. Think about the options bro, you can find a spot with agreeable climate and laws to protect you. We're considering a move for some of the same reasons. I don't want to lose my life because I can't afford to buy the "medicine" the state has approved and you can't even get the program off the ground there. Think about the time you're wasting right now hiding and ducking.You can't find them cultivars if you aren't cultivating. Set up shop somewhere legal and then bust in when the change happens, ready. Beat the breaks off that situation. Plus, it's getting bad bad here. I'm to old for it and my kids are to young....It's hard to leave home but you make a home a home. Change might do us some good, too. Leave the memories you don't want behind if ya can. Just my opinion Keef I don't mean to push or be disrespectful.


----------



## novitius (May 20, 2019)

Thyanks for the input on the seed storage. I guess they go to the fridge!


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 20, 2019)

I ordered a bottle of em-1 the other day from amazon...it came in last night...I opened the box and checked the label, expiration date Dec 7, 2019...I guess I’ll send it back...is this the best I can hope for? Anyone have a source for this stuff that is up to date...

update after my wife slapped me and woke me up:...Oops never-mind...I guess my brain was thinking January...see keef, a lot of us have some brain dramage...


----------



## umbra (May 20, 2019)

LOL


----------



## St_Nick (May 20, 2019)

Spent the day working on my jeep.  I really prefer my truck but no ac and 9 mpg is no way to travel.  The jeep ain't pretty but it runs like a brand new vehicle and gets better'n 20 mpg.  I'm going on a road trip in a few days and I need some comfort when I travel.


----------



## thegloman (May 21, 2019)

Good morning yall!
I feel CAPITAL!  Its amazing what a good nights rest will do for ya. I get so few these days its a real treat!
I'm gonna have to learn to switch my lights sooner.
I always forget about the flowering stretch and now I gotta do some fancy bending.
Looks like Apricot Head is going to be a heavy producer.
Have a Great day y'all and stay green!


----------



## hollowpoint (May 21, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Heading to 95 degrees for the weekend....first named Atlantic storm all ready. Who scared spring away? lol Love all the flower pictures being posted....natures artist at work! BC Blueberry making me smile today !


----------



## novitius (May 21, 2019)

Morning OFC!! miserable, painful weather again. Cold and damp with a good amount of pressure according to my neck. 
Gonna pull some of the GG live rosin out and mix it with my wax. Hopefully I'll be dang near retarded soon


----------



## thegloman (May 21, 2019)

novitius said:


> Morning OFC!! miserable, painful weather again. Cold and damp with a good amount of pressure according to my neck.
> Gonna pull some of the GG live rosin out and mix it with my wax. Hopefully I'll be dang near retarded soon


GG live + wax?
Yeah man! That should do the trick!  Hard to hurt too much when your drooling on yourself.
Wish I was joining you!


----------



## novitius (May 21, 2019)

hehe


----------



## ness (May 21, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> View attachment 252818



Good morning Rose.  Just love your picture of flowers.  Hope you have a relaxing day in store.


----------



## ness (May 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Have an easy day ahead.  Spray the girls outside with safers.


----------



## umbra (May 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## burnin1 (May 21, 2019)

Good Morning Guys

Rainy day today.   Oh well. 




Enjoy this day my friends.


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2019)

Good morning all. A rainy day up here. I like it... I am going to take it real easy today, read that lazy.
Umbra I got two of those BSHB seeds to sprout finally. If i get a boy i will make seeds on your recommendation. what do you think of hitting Lambs bread with that?  I haven't got a male LB yet, have two more started. I sure do love lambsbread and would love to share it if it works out.
I am watching cspan and my bp is going up so i will turn if off now.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 21, 2019)

Good morning ofc...kinda grey out and the street is wet so I guess it rained...I’m with gloman today...worked my a$$ off yesterday and had my usual night meds plus a preroll of somethin I bought a couple months ago at a pot shop in Reno...I slept like a baby and long too...gotta finish this [email protected] kitchen today...


----------



## ness (May 21, 2019)

I have a ?.  How long do I wait to water?  Do I completely let my plants dry out before the next watering?  Or just let the plant to be dry an inch down then water?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 21, 2019)

Seems I’ve always read a knuckle or two down should be pretty dry...


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2019)

Pretty dry, when you life the pot it should feel lots lighter when dry. They love a wet/dry cycle.  Re is right, stick your finger down as far as you can. You got this ness.


----------



## ness (May 21, 2019)

Thank you Rose and RE.  They are pretty dry.  I made me a Brew for flowering and I'm getting ready to water.


----------



## umbra (May 21, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all. A rainy day up here. I like it... I am going to take it real easy today, read that lazy.
> Umbra I got two of those BSHB seeds to sprout finally. If i get a boy i will make seeds on your recommendation. what do you think of hitting Lambs bread with that?  I haven't got a male LB yet, have two more started. I sure do love lambsbread and would love to share it if it works out.
> I am watching cspan and my bp is going up so i will turn if off now.


Yeah I'd hit the lambsbread for sure. I am popping some of the BSHB as well. I certainly plan on breeding it, lol. The Bunch of Grapes beans are still drying, but there could be some serious dank in them. Thinking the same for BSHB.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 21, 2019)

Well, the [email protected] kitchen is not done...I am though for today...Gotta be done tomorrow though cuz the next day we goin on a 5 day camp out to listen to some fine music...it seems like there gonna be rain in the mix and maybe a lot...
I may get P-nemonia but I’m gonna be dancing(in my rain suit) in the rain just the same...It’s raining here right now [email protected]
Better [email protected] we’ll be some flowers round next month for all these May showers...do I sound pissy? Sorry but I guess I am...smokin somethin that may lighten the mood though...I hope y’als day is going well, cheers...


----------



## umbra (May 21, 2019)

I have a couple shows coming up as well. Doing a Reggae festival in Monterey Memorial Day weekend. 3 days of Jammin. Then Dead & Co at the Shoreline, row C, lol. Just like when I'd sleep out for Dead tix when I was a young man.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 21, 2019)

We’re goin to the https://strawberrymusic.com/ festival...The Wood Brothers headlining one night...in beautiful Grass Valley, Ca...in the rain...I think we got the Richard Thompson Trio one night as well...we be ok though cuz we’re campin in a motorhome...is that really campin...
And these guys...


----------



## novitius (May 21, 2019)

I got gifted some beans from Umbra.
Larry og x lemon Thai x Oregon lemon - I think I'll call it the double lemon Larry
Box of chocolates- I like what I see when I look it up here.
Sunshine daydream- I've had sunset daydream in a pre roll. It was pretty good. My wife has half of it stashed away because she likes it.
Pennywise x Valentine - medicine. I hope there is a gem or two in there.
Super stoked. I'm not sure which I'm most excited about. Thanks Umbra! 

Keef- you alright buddy? Either you're pissed off or thinking hard? Maybe both! I hope you take it all as words from people who really like you and just want you to be happy. And safe. I look forward to seeing your posts and your advice.


----------



## umbra (May 22, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> We’re goin to the https://strawberrymusic.com/ festival...The Wood Brothers headlining one night...in beautiful Grass Valley, Ca...in the rain...I think we got the Richard Thompson Trio one night as well...we be ok though cuz we’re campin in a motorhome...is that really campin...
> And these guys...



Talking my son into the Kate Wolf festival in Laytonville


----------



## hollowpoint (May 22, 2019)

Morning Everyone...Made it to hump day...ya !!! And speaking of humps... Vertebra on the move today...gotta hit the back board and push them back in place. If you have mobile disk in your back this board is a chiropractors nightmare, I used to experience disk outta place a few times a year....sometimes getting so bad it takes 20 minutes to put the socks on. Bought this board 3 years back and have not experience the problem again....daily maintenance keeps em aligned, just thought I would share. 

https://www.amazon.com/TRUE-BACK-ORIGINAL-RELIEF-STRETCHER/dp/B00L85155U/ref=sr_1_23?crid=2YPUMTHYMZUNV&keywords=miracle+back+stretcher&qid=1558520696&s=gateway&sprefix=miracle+back+,aps,784&sr=8-23


----------



## ness (May 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## umbra (May 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (May 22, 2019)

good morning guys,,,had a few min ,,thought I would say hey...hope all is well


----------



## novitius (May 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## thegloman (May 22, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Looks like a break in the rain today!  Still too wet to work but hey, its a start!


----------



## St_Nick (May 22, 2019)

Good morning everyone. We are having 2nd day of sunshine in a row. I'm impressed. I have motorcycle maintenance to get done and 3 plants to cut down and rough trim. Gonna be a long day but a good one.   Let's all do a doob for good weather


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2019)

Hi Guys, this seems to be my company time of year. last ones come today and for 2 days. Raining and chilly but they are saying we have a drought. How the heck can we have a drought with 40 inches of snow all last winter?  
Hope you are all well and stoned as necessary.


----------



## umbra (May 22, 2019)

My Big Sur Holy Bud beans all popped


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2019)

Show off!


----------



## umbra (May 22, 2019)

LOL, hardly


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 22, 2019)

Good morning ofc...grey skies here but at least it’s not raining...Off to do Wednesday morning chores then finish that [email protected] kitchen...


----------



## St_Nick (May 22, 2019)

A while ba.ck I ordered some Original Glue GG#4.  Supposedly from Josey Wales and when it came I didn't have a place to put it.  The other day I popped 2 of 'em just for fun.  I knocked over one of the dixie cups at exactly the wrong time but the other is doing fine.  I'm gonna grow her to about 3 wks or so and them chop her into clones.  Bout the time the veg tent is empty I should have a garden full of the stuff.  When I was recovering from my personal demons gorilla glue saved my life.  Been looking for her ever since.


----------



## burnin1 (May 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## burnin1 (May 22, 2019)

it rained all night and it looks like more rain on the way.  I have 5 clones outside.   Rain is predicted until Monday.  I hope my babies outside will survive this. They look OK so far.
 I have 9 plants indoors down in my shop,  5 on my deck and one in my house. Someone stop me......


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 22, 2019)

Been cookin my superish soil for about a month nowin the wheel barrow...Transplanted this morning into 2 gallon pots...It seems to me that autos go so fast that a bigger pot is really unnecessary though I will try some larger maybe 5 gallon later in the summer when I know I’ll be home...4 of these are for a friend to hopefully help with his diabetes...we’re leavin tomorrow so these guys will be on their own for 4 days...I’ll water well before we go and leave some standing in the bottom of that tray...hopefully they will make it...when we return, they will go out in the garden and then to my friends house...I’ll be takin the little sprouts with me and they can hang out in the motorhome with us...Cheer everyone


----------



## umbra (May 22, 2019)

Been thinking about what else to pollinate with the BSHB. Mimosa for sure, that's a given. Squish ( DJ's blue velvet x C99 x blackrose x golden ticket), 303 seeds High Country haze, and Illuminati's 13 roses are top of my list.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 23, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...coffees ready and the bong is bubblin....Have a great day !


----------



## QBCrocket (May 23, 2019)

gday OFC have a good one


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (May 23, 2019)

Morning OFC. Slept in some today. Timer failed this morning, it never went back on.  I'll have to go get a new pair today. More darkness is better than more light in flowering right? I was 2 hours late checking on them.


----------



## ness (May 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## burnin1 (May 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC




Have a* stoney *day guys!


----------



## St_Nick (May 23, 2019)

G'morning folks.  I harvested my 3 cookies last night.  I wish I had let them veg for another couple of weeks.  I was anxious to gain my independence again so I kinda rushed the veg thing and as a result the quantity leaves e bit to be desired, probably only a dried oz. per plant but I have 4 more to go of other types .  I have this one little girl that my buddy almost drowned before I saved her.  When she is done I bet I'll get less then an ounce from her but she has the most beautiful bud structure and smell,,,,,,,,,,  I can't wait.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 23, 2019)

Love that smell Nick...every time I open my shop door I get a whiff...
We made it to the music fest but it was a rough parking this big a$$ thing... our motor home is 34’ long and the spring rains from the last couple weeks caused the closure of about half the parking area here at the fairgrounds...the first place they tried to put me, got me stuck...fortunately I have hydraulic leveling jacks and was able to get a sheet of plywood under my wheels and got out...we’re finally settled in getting ready to burn one to de-stress...cool though as we can hear the music from where we’re parked...right now we have alternating sun and sprinkles....cheers ya’ll


----------



## St_Nick (May 23, 2019)

I have 3 plants hanging and they are quite fragrant!  I forgot how effective carbon and deionizers are.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 24, 2019)

Well,  we got good music, we got good people, we got homegrown weed...:we got good times!!!!wish y’all was here...


----------



## thegloman (May 24, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Mosquito season is upon us!
With all this steady rain we been having the skeeters are horrible!
Gotta Try to plant a couple Brandywine tomatoes today if possible but its like soup out there now.   Our poor farmers are getting hurt BAD.  Most still have no crops planted. Too wet to get in the fields.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 24, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...I love the smell of curing cannabis.I took my run down this week and have 7 snipped and clipped...hanging on the rack. I love the smell in the morning with coffee...beats the Hell outta napalm! Rearmed the dirt...got it in the cook bin....had up potted the next run last Saturday and they have grown to exceed the 1 gallon pots all ready. They are all ready fragrant in veg, will be up potting them again the next few days or so.Current run was dropped in soil on 5-3. Woke up to my mini split AC dripping water out of the inside unit....caught it just as it started, so no damage. Applied 6 hp shop vac with size reducer on hose to AC outlet drain hose...out comes some dark looking material,vac pulled it by so fast I could not tell its origin.Problem solved....drains like a champ now! Contraption is only 7 months old...left over manufacturer debris I guess.  Also added a new dehumidifier to the operation yesterday ,battling the high RH ranges we have...65% to 75 % average with AC on....new unit pulls it down to 50% range now...I am impressed!...another step on the creating ideal grow conditions.....Have a good Friday...Peace


----------



## hollowpoint (May 24, 2019)

Same here with the farmers GM   I really feel for them...Current administration is going to supplement the soybean price by $2.00 a bushel....sorry...if the crop cannot be planted that does not help....have to produce a crop to see the benefits.


----------



## novitius (May 24, 2019)

Morning OFC. I think I'm going back to bed. I'm just not in the mood for the world today. I hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (May 24, 2019)

You're absolutely right HP!
Can't do anything about the weather.     YET!


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2019)

Gman how are those plants doing? Are they in flower? Do any stand out? Has the BB King started to cure up and smell any blueberry?


----------



## ness (May 24, 2019)

Morning OFC.


----------



## drcree (May 24, 2019)

gooday all


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2019)

Good morning company leaving this morning.  Missed you guys.


----------



## ness (May 24, 2019)

Boy, it's hot out 94 and the Hum. is off the charts.  Glad my outside work is done for the day.  Have my coffee and pipe in hand.  bong hit


----------



## thegloman (May 24, 2019)

umbra said:


> Gman how are those plants doing? Are they in flower? Do any stand out? Has the BB King started to cure up and smell any blueberry?


 The 2 Apricot Head are pretty large.  I should have flipped them earlier but the others weren't ready.
They are all in flower now. Just flipped couple days ago.
Oregon Lemon got REAL unruly early so I did a 90* bend on her and made her grow thru the lifting handle of the pot.  Now she's the size of 2 plants!
CW x GDH is the same unruly girl that OL is. I had to tie her over with a bungee cord.
I'm guessing somewhere around late July to mid August for harvest.
BB King is in jars but so far no blueberry.  It does have a pleasent smell tho.
I also have 2 sr-91 x Mazar x bbsl from Keef. They were too small yet so I moved them outdoors.


----------



## burnin1 (May 24, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC.  Cloudy outside and it looks l9ke more rain on the way.  Outhouse races this weekend will suck in the rain.  





https://www.mymotherlode.com/news/l...047589bfd1-129316877&ct=t(RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN)

Have a GREAT day guys!


----------



## burnin1 (May 24, 2019)

LOL


----------



## ness (May 24, 2019)

thegloman said:


> The 2 Apricot Head are pretty large.  I should have flipped them earlier but the others weren't ready.
> They are all in flower now. Just flipped couple days ago.
> Oregon Lemon got REAL unruly early so I did a 90* bend on her and made her grow thru the lifting handle of the pot.  Now she's the size of 2 plants!
> CW x GDH is the same unruly girl that OL is. I had to tie her over with a bungee cord.
> ...



You go gloman.  I bet it feels good to have it coming together.  How the BB King smoking?


----------



## ness (May 24, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Good afternoon OFC.  Cloudy outside and it looks l9ke more rain on the way.  Outhouse races this weekend will suck in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol burn.  Are you going to the outhouse race?  If you do, enjoy.  It should be fun, being stone and all.


----------



## ness (May 24, 2019)

Rose all your company is gone, does that mean you'll have a quite Mermorial Day?  Hope you and Bud have a nice weekend.


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 24, 2019)

Hey Guys and Dolls, are we all ready to party this weekend? Happy Mermorial Day to all the fine people here.


----------



## ness (May 24, 2019)

Ha there BrewsnWeed66.  I'm ready for the weekend.  Going throw something in the oven don't know what yet.   bong hit.


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 24, 2019)

ness2 said:


> Ha there BrewsnWeed66.  I'm ready for the weekend.  Going throw something in the oven don't know what yet.   bong hit.


Sounds like a fun time Ness
i really wish these guys would stop, I have no clue who ar what they are talking about


----------



## ness (May 24, 2019)

I couldn't follow it.  I don't care to.


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 24, 2019)

ness2 said:


> I couldn't follow it.  I don't care to.


Your Plants Look great, How are they today?
I guess everyone is quiet today, getting ready for the weekend WoooHoooo. Party time for sure.


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 24, 2019)

Goodnight sweet @ness


----------



## umbra (May 25, 2019)

enough! take it someplace else


----------



## thegloman (May 25, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Ness
My BB King hasn't developed a blueberry smell yet but Is pleasent to smoke.  Its more relaxing of a buzz than the NS x BBSL and I like it before bed.
Ns x bbsl is a sledge hammer.


----------



## thegloman (May 25, 2019)

Keef
You for sure bread some heavy hitters there with that bbsl daddy but they all taste close to the same for Me.  They taste Good! But all close to the same Hashy taste.


----------



## ness (May 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Up before the sun.  Plan on getting outside before the heat come.  Going to spray again for bugs.  I do that early so the sun doesn't beam down on them.  I hope the wind is blowing a little.


----------



## ness (May 25, 2019)

Rose, Zigggy wishing you a happy weekend.  You two have been busy these days.  I'm flying hi this morning.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 25, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Weekend Has arrived...got some yard work to do before the heat gets up there...Thanks Umbra!...Thinking the ban button must be broke lol.


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 25, 2019)

So Sorry everyone, this lunatic has me confused with someone else
I never had of a Stiggy, or anything of his spoutings.
GOOD MORNING OFC
Dam Glad to be above ground today, beautiful Day here.
Hope everyone has a wonderful Holiday weekend , enjoy the nice weather.


----------



## novitius (May 25, 2019)

Morning OFC.... lots of ummm.... interesting posts to read this morning. I guess my 3rd eye was in proper alignment yesterday. SHTF just about everywhere. Brother in law OD last night, is sitting in jail now. He says he's been clean for years but just decided to shoot some H because he had a toothache?? Cleaning and polishing the real life ban hammer today. 
I hope you all have a fine Saturday wherever you are. 
Peace, Love, Good Smoke and Hair Grease right?


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 25, 2019)

novitius said:


> Morning OFC.... lots of ummm.... interesting posts to read this morning. I guess my 3rd eye was in proper alignment yesterday. SHTF just about everywhere. Brother in law OD last night, is sitting in jail now. He says he's been clean for years but just decided to shoot some H because he had a toothache?? Cleaning and polishing the real life ban hammer today.
> I hope you all have a fine Saturday wherever you are.
> Peace, Love, Good Smoke and Hair Grease right?


Sorry to hear that, I have a Family member that is hooked on a street drug and has been in rehab 2 xs already
They relapse a lot, just have to love em more maybe. Good Luck


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 25, 2019)

OMG, someone woke on the wrong side of the bed
I really do not think Rose will ban anyone because you say so, unless you own this site and I highly doubt that.
You should like a 13 yr old child having a hissy fit, maybe go take a nap and see if it helps.
Once again I am not a Stiggy, I just looked up the word and it came back to a
Stigiloloch-
 A  Herbivore
The spikes on the skull of Stygimoloch prevents predators from trying to bite this dinosaur on the neck.


----------



## thegloman (May 25, 2019)

All this **!
Think Ill look around for a new home if they don't stop.


----------



## mrcane (May 25, 2019)

??????


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 25, 2019)

Take it easy


----------



## thegloman (May 25, 2019)

Somebody send me a notice when the rear orfaces are gone.
Till then see ya!   Stay green.


----------



## umbra (May 25, 2019)

St1GG¥ said:


> You can blame @BrewsnWeed666 aka Stiggy aka the hashman/diceman.
> 
> He's pretending to be someone who he blames for him being banned from another forum when he infact got banned for making 20 or more accounts when he couldn't handle a 30 day ban he asked for.


The only 1 starting anything is you. And you are the one banned here.


----------



## umbra (May 25, 2019)

I put them all on my ignore list. No matter who they come as, I will never speak to them and I will ignore them.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2019)

You don't think THG and I have been trying to get rid of these guys? Holy crap, there are thousands of post to take care of it takes a minute gloman,t hanks for your patience. I am banning as fast as i can.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2019)

Good morning, Ness, how are you? I hope you have a good weekend. I am not doing anything this weekend except marijuana related.
It is chilly here today and has been most of last week. Too cold to put pot outside to grow. burr


----------



## thegloman (May 25, 2019)

Thanks Rose!
I'm not getting huffy with our most wonderful ppl.
I just don't want to be around such negativity.  Im old and want Joy in my life.
I know you're on it.  Thank you very much.  I really do love it here and appreciate you and THG.


----------



## ness (May 25, 2019)

Rose all is well at the home stead.  Got some sunflower getting ready to bloom.  I have a flip phone.  Camera stinks.  The beginning of the month I will order a cheap phone than I'll be able to do better pictures.  





First bloom of the year.  No, signs of morning glory.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2019)

That is very pretty ness.


----------



## ness (May 25, 2019)

Thank you Rose.  Have a good one.


----------



## drcree (May 25, 2019)

gooday everyone.  what's up with all the bad juju?


----------



## umbra (May 25, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I think I may poass on the outhouse races this year.  It may rain.

Sorry you have a heroin addict in your life Nov.  The lies, deceit and sometimes theft by a heroin addict can be heartbreaking.  I had a friend who was a secret heroin addict in the 70s.  Thank goodness jail straightened him out.  I wish you and yours all the best in dealing with this.

I have 4 extra 25 gallon fabric pots.  I am so tempted to put some more clones on my deck. ha ha




 3 plants in my small grow area.  It is commercial shelving wrapped in mylar.  It has one blue dream, one Na'Pali Pink and one Mirage in 7 gallon fabric pots.  They are a little bigger than normal.
The plants in my grow tent have stopped growing. They are in flower, but small.  
My pics suck, but I like to take them anyway.
Have a great day guys!


----------



## burnin1 (May 25, 2019)

I am guessing trolls have been trying to ruin our positive vibes here.  It looks like they got banned.  Thank you Rose.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 25, 2019)

Good morning y’all...Rose, sorry you have to do all this house cleaning here at the weed house...but you guys do a fine job keeping this place in shape...always a couple gotta play games it seems...well good juju on you all...


----------



## umbra (May 25, 2019)

Cali Roots! Good vibes only. What a wonderful day in the neighborhood. Won't you be my … won't you be my … Stiggy's psycho stalker?


----------



## ness (May 25, 2019)

525 pm just got done starting a Brew for veg.  Outside girls look a little pale.


----------



## ness (May 25, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (May 25, 2019)

Up tonight in festival land...The California Honeydrops and the one and only Marty Stewart & the fabulous superlatives...
Tomorrow we get the good stuff!!!
We havin fun and we stoned...hope y’all are too!!!


----------



## novitius (May 25, 2019)

Evening OFC. How's everyone this evening? 
This is for the Admins...Rose


----------



## thegloman (May 25, 2019)

I sure love it here!
Rose
Thank you SO very much for cleaning house here.
  I'm just a nobody but I really like it this place and the people who make it so Great!


----------



## novitius (May 25, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> I think I may poass on the outhouse races this year.  It may rain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2019)

You are welcome gloman. I do ask that you remember that THG and I are 2-3 hours behind you guys so it may take a bit longer than you think it should. I get it. We were banning as fast as we could. lol 
This is a really nice place. I went to another one to follow up on the spam yesterday and only could read 2 or 3 posts and  I got kinda sick to my stomach. So  thank you  to you guys too, for keeping it clean and a nice place to hang.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 26, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Just tried a sample off the drying stock...GDP... made that tom tom sounds in my ears....flushing of the face.....wave went from head to toes...its a keeper. Off to the giant retailer we all love to hate $$$ lol. Peace


----------



## ness (May 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Sounds like a keeper hollowpoint.


----------



## ness (May 26, 2019)

I was wishing for a brezzs today.  I want to spray for mites on the outside plants.


----------



## ness (May 26, 2019)

I want to get a sprayer that spray under leafs.  Like, Keef was talking about.  That would be another handy tool.  Speaking of Keef, I sure hope he's ok.  It's been awhile cents we heard from him.


----------



## ness (May 26, 2019)

We are having a heat wave.  Could hit records.  Time to do a little yard work and spray for mite before it gets hot.


----------



## mrcane (May 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC still early but looks like we are going to have a beautiful day here in PNW...
Been doing a little wielding project.  I have an 25 yr old lance camper and the bumper was rotting away. Cut the old one off and 

 wielded on a new platform. 
Hope that you all have a wonderful day and stay high please...


----------



## St_Nick (May 26, 2019)

Morning folks.  Visiting my kids in va. and they are having a heat wave.   My copd can't cope.   I guess I am stuck inside


----------



## novitius (May 26, 2019)

Morning OFC. Slept in again! Feel good today minus the sinus pressure.
 I finally gave the auto Northern Hog a burn. I screwed up drying it, to fast, but it does pack a bit of a kick. Actually gave sis a bit of anxiety for a few minutes and I did feel it step above the wax buzz I keep pretty steady for a few minutes. \
Nothing beats homegrown! My HGK and PC's are looking good in flower. There's some action.

YT keeps giving me a commercial for the Veg8 light. 
https://www.nextlight.com
These look sweet!


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 26, 2019)

small snapping turtle...


----------



## umbra (May 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Cali Roots continues


----------



## drcree (May 26, 2019)

gooday all.  it seems morning gets later each day.


----------



## novitius (May 26, 2019)

drcree said:


> gooday all.  it seems morning gets later each day.



hahaha I second that!


----------



## burnin1 (May 26, 2019)

Good morning you awesome people

Raining today.  Not going to the outhouse races this year.  sigh
 Wow that bumper looks great cane!

Nice pic of the snapping turtle Fogey.

Nice flowers Ness!

So much rain today.  I guess I will stay inside and get stoned.






Have a great day!


----------



## umbra (May 26, 2019)

Last night was jammin


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 26, 2019)

Yep, woke up this morning to the sound of a crash outside the motorhome...looked out the window to find my awning lying broken on the ground...and it’s raining pretty good...I disconnected what was left of it and tucked it away...we had three great days at the festival and though I really wanted to see the Wood Brothers tonight...we packed up and came home this morning...Saw the Wood Brothers a couple years ago at the same festival...it’s only 30 miles away, if the rain stops this evening I can still go back and see them..still got my wrist band and parking sticker...we did have a blast though and the weather was good for all but today...
Always nice coming home to a grow after a few days away to see the difference in growth...
Good day OLF!!!


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2019)

Are you guys sick of rose pictures yet? Pretty good spring for them. Here goes.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 26, 2019)

Nope, very pretty!!!


----------



## novitius (May 26, 2019)

I like them too Rose. The salmon ones with the yellow I like the best so far. My grandma's house always had roses all over it. She had an old farm house that opened right into a garden. Great summers out there among her flowers and veggies.


----------



## novitius (May 26, 2019)

has anyone heard from keef?


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2019)

I have not heard from Keef.  I am transplanting pot plants...RE, sorry about your awning, it is cool you are only 30 miles away. I know you already had fun. maybe more to have?  I just took all my nasty looking seedlings and bigger plants out in the sun, need to go transplant about 10... i tired. ha.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 26, 2019)

Were getting intermittent liquid sunshine this morning...
Rose, here is my new bathtub grow!!!I’m starting most of these for a friend and I’ll be delivering them soon...


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2019)

You put me to shame and maybe to work RE.  Those look so nice. Maybe sow seed in those 1 gallon smart pots or cloth pots? I just want to leave everything outside tonight. I know it isn't enough light yet to do that but I really am tired.  Wonder what Bud  would think if i rolled a wagon full of plants thru the house that i just vacuumed???  I think that may be my plan. Thanks guys. lol I figure stuff out blabbing to y'all.


----------



## umbra (May 26, 2019)

Some Philly boys played Cali Roots. Citizen Cope and G Love & Special Sauce. Ain't going back to Jersey, lol


----------



## hollowpoint (May 27, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Today is a special day to Honor those that have fallen in service to our country....no larger price is there to pay...I salute you !


----------



## QBCrocket (May 27, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> I think I may poass on the outhouse races this year.  It may rain.
> 
> ...


Gday Burnin1 Nice pics , do you get wasted buds down low that don't get the light growing the plants that big


----------



## QBCrocket (May 27, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Yep, woke up this morning to the sound of a crash outside the motorhome...looked out the window to find my awning lying broken on the ground...and it’s raining pretty good...I disconnected what was left of it and tucked it away...we had three great days at the festival and though I really wanted to see the Wood Brothers tonight...we packed up and came home this morning...Saw the Wood Brothers a couple years ago at the same festival...it’s only 30 miles away, if the rain stops this evening I can still go back and see them..still got my wrist band and parking sticker...we did have a blast though and the weather was good for all but today...
> Always nice coming home to a grow after a few days away to see the difference in growth...
> Good day OLF!!!
> View attachment 252899


Nice 2RE Now whos showing off


----------



## novitius (May 27, 2019)

Good morning Old Fart's Club. It's a bit chilly today but the birds are chirping and the suns out. It's Memorial Day! Happy Memorial Day to you all! Thanks to those here who have served. I'm glad you made it home.

7500 boots on display to honor the fallen since 9/11 at Ft. Bragg. 
https://taskandpurpose.com/7-500-bo...rHGxilvIUy9TNPN42f7NSrZXdFQociK8FMWauDPXd4Sd8


----------



## burnin1 (May 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC


QBCrocket said:


> Gday Burnin1 Nice pics , do you get wasted buds down low that don't get the light growing the plants that big


I have a 2000watt LED over 4 of them and a 1000 watt over two of them in my tent.

One of my Grandfathers brothers is still alive.  He is a Pearl Harbor survivor.  My Grandmothers brother served in the Marines in WWII.   I always wanted them to tell me war stories as a little kid.  I had a buddie who did two tours in Vietnam as an Army Ranger.  He never spoke much about it.  I am glad today they never talked of war. I am glad they did not visit that horror into my mind. We can only imagine what our veterans have sacrificed for us.


----------



## zigggy (May 27, 2019)

good morning guys ,,,lifes been crazy me and the boy are ok,,,,i hope everyone is good,,,one day soon hope to get a few min. and catch up with you guys ,,,,stay safe and be well,,,,love zigggy


----------



## ness (May 27, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Yep, woke up this morning to the sound of a crash outside the motorhome...looked out the window to find my awning lying broken on the ground...and it’s raining pretty good...I disconnected what was left of it and tucked it away...we had three great days at the festival and though I really wanted to see the Wood Brothers tonight...we packed up and came home this morning...Saw the Wood Brothers a couple years ago at the same festival...it’s only 30 miles away, if the rain stops this evening I can still go back and see them..still got my wrist band and parking sticker...we did have a blast though and the weather was good for all but today...
> Always nice coming home to a grow after a few days away to see the difference in growth...
> Good day OLF!!!
> View attachment 252899



Looking good RE.  Sounds like you had a good time at the festival.


----------



## ness (May 27, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Are you guys sick of rose pictures yet? Pretty good spring for them. Here goes.


Rose you have beautiful flowers.  Enjoy


----------



## ness (May 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## St_Nick (May 27, 2019)

Hey folks.  I made it home,  drove back in the dark and now I think I don't wanna do that again.   Guess I am losing my night vision


----------



## novitius (May 27, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> I have a 2000watt LED over 4 of them and a 1000 watt over two of them in my tent.
> 
> One of my Grandfathers brothers is still alive.  He is a Pearl Harbor survivor.  My Grandmothers brother served in the Marines in WWII.   I always wanted them to tell me war stories as a little kid.  I had a buddie who did two tours in Vietnam as an Army Ranger.  He never spoke much about it.  I am glad today they never talked of war. I am glad they did not visit that horror into my mind. We can only imagine what our veterans have sacrificed for us.


My mom married 3 times. 2 of my step dad were in Nam. 1 was a helo mechanic and the other was an Airborne Ranger, he withstood both Tet offensives! I saw his paperwork after he died.Man never told a lie about his duty .It seems the 101 is cursed.  All my uncles served in Nam except my moms oldest brother. My father didn't serve as he was the oldest son too. He sat in prison many times. He's been good since I was about 15 tho. 
I heard stories from the time I was old enough to shoot... I was told they learned war so I could learn to live with out it. That crap didn't pan out. As soon as my generation was old enough we went to the sand box instead of the jungle. 
I wish people would realize things don't have to be the way they have always been.


----------



## ness (May 27, 2019)

Have a good Memorial Day.  Thank you to all the vet's that served.


----------



## drcree (May 27, 2019)

gooday all.  thank you to all the vets for their service.  i/we DO appreciate what you all have done for us.

been watching televised collegiate softball.  WHOA those girls are really good!


----------



## umbra (May 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Wake n bake day if I ever saw one.


----------



## drcree (May 27, 2019)

has anyone had any experience with _cannacaps_ causing night sweats?  we both had some caps yesterday while making a new batch and last night we both sweated like fish.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 27, 2019)

Mayhaps a little too much? Or maybe time to kick off a blanket? Sometimes I get’m just cuz I get too warm at night...


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 27, 2019)

I figure I'm old enough to get in on this fun. Happy memorial day every one


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2019)

Hi peeps, nice to see you TKR.  Nice day to do nothing other than smoke some pot. Nick, i am sorry you figured that out while driving, was that scary?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 27, 2019)

Some pot and smoke some meat. Put an 11 pound brisket on the smoker at 330 am this morning. Slow and low. Probably got a few more hours to go with it. 

I'm sorry to all the vegetarians and vegans


----------



## novitius (May 27, 2019)

Hi TKR! Good to see you over here


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 27, 2019)

I'm getting my feet wet around here again.


----------



## ness (May 27, 2019)

Hi Kloned Ranger.  Glad to see you aboard.  Lets light up. pass pass


----------



## ness (May 27, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.










 What cause the stem to bend like this?

I thought this flower was a sunflower but I'm not sure now.


----------



## novitius (May 27, 2019)

I think befor ethe weekend someone was wondering how to feed their plants while they were away. I just found these thingys on Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RFS2Y67/?coliid=I1CC8CBWK20OLG&colid=EWK13GT5UNQB&th=1


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 27, 2019)

Thanks Nov, that was me...I just watered them well and left them sitting in a big tray of their runoff...we came home early from our trip and all was just fine...they will be moving outside soon where I can auto water them easily between tea feedings...


----------



## novitius (May 27, 2019)

right on, I just remembered someone was looking. I couldn't remember if it was B1 or you tho. I think I may order some myself. They look kinda nifty and they may be useful lol


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2019)

So the "recovery" kids called and now i am cooking. see how that works?


----------



## novitius (May 27, 2019)

they're still going strong Rose? They made it back from Tennessee  or was it Kentucky? It's always good to hear when folks get above those problems. Lots of times it motivates me to keep clean. 
I'm sorry I dumped my problems and emotions on you guys. Didn't mean to really but it just came out. I appreciate you all not yelling at me about it lol and I hope I didn't ruin anyone's mood. 
I miss Keef! I hope he's alright.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2019)

Novi, the kids are 90 days clean tomorrow. They are doing very well. They did go back to TN and hopefully they are done. She got probation but she is ok doing that here. They are so honest and funny and kinda delightful. Her hands are all broken up looking and i was feeling sorry for her having my diagnosis of rheumatoid arthritis. The man laughed and said she hurt her hands in assaults FIVE times.  His was postponed but he doesn't have to go back next time. He is expecting some time. We will see. No offence to anyone living in the south, man! What a horrible place they came from. I am sure there are places like that here, but yuck y'all.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 28, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....plenty of heat going on here....gone from over 5.6 inches of rain 9 days ago to having to run sprinkler on garden this week. Extremes is the catch word of the year for weather I guess, 2nd highest crest for river in recorded history....it has exceeded the 1927 flood in duration. Morganza spillway to open this week....providing relief to the levees and aid in lowering the flood levels...3rd time in history it has been opened. Unfortunately this will flood residents and create loss of wildlife who live in the spillways zone. On a more positive note...got to up pot the run again...they have surpassed the 1 gallon pot size...anyone ever notice this stuff grows like a weed?...lmao..Pass that bong...so many strains to grow!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 28, 2019)

Morning hollowpoint, OFC.  I've got family all in that area.  I'm not in the state any more, but I've been watching this very closely.  Stay safe, stay dry.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 28, 2019)

Morning TKR...Good to see you drop in the coffee shop lol. I hope your family is well and protected....Peace


----------



## ness (May 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Rose I'm glad the kids are doing great.  Tornadoes are pretty bad out there in the mid west.   These people climbing Mount Everest are crazy.  
 need more coffee and it time to water the girls.


----------



## drcree (May 28, 2019)

gooday all.  another full house day of doctor appointments.  what is the point of all this?


----------



## novitius (May 28, 2019)

Good morning everybody!
I'm sorry to hear he may have to go away for a bit Rose. Maybe they will work it out though.

I'm at the doctors too drcree. My skin is crawling.

I'm going to pot the clones today. 2 or 3 weeks in veg and they're going to flower!


----------



## umbra (May 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2019)

Good morning. Boy do plants love the real sunshine and fresh air. A couple of day of that and the seedlings are happy, so am i.
I am sorry you are at the doctor decree. You  don't have to do doctors if you don't want to, or maybe you do.  whatever,i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## drcree (May 28, 2019)

novitius said:


> Good morning everybody!
> I'm sorry to hear he may have to go away for a bit Rose. Maybe they will work it out though.
> 
> I'm at the doctors too drcree. My skin is crawling.
> ...


2 down and one to go. 
novi, i hope the crawling stops for you.  that can really be nasty


----------



## drcree (May 28, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning. Boy do plants love the real sunshine and fresh air. A couple of day of that and the seedlings are happy, so am i.
> I am sorry you are at the doctor decree. You  don't have to do doctors if you don't want to, or maybe you do.  whatever,i hope you feel better soon.



thank you for your kind words rose.  for what it's worth, i love you guys.

no, you are right i don't have to go to the dr office.  but i have a wife that insists i stay around longer with her.  i can't think clearly or formulate my thoughts very well any more (pain) so my wife is like a mama grizzly.  _don't mess with my husband or i will gut you like a trout!  _needless to say, i have a really good woman and wouldn't throw her back  even if the opportunity presented.


----------



## ness (May 28, 2019)

It's 95 out and heat index 102.  Water the girls outside and a little yard work early so now inside ac running.  drcree your going to need a nap after the day you put in.  Your going to feel better after all those Dr visits.


----------



## umbra (May 28, 2019)

novitius said:


> Good morning everybody!
> I'm sorry to hear he may have to go away for a bit Rose. Maybe they will work it out though.
> 
> I'm at the doctors too drcree. My skin is crawling.
> ...


My ex is bi polar and schizophrenic, she kept saying there were bugs crawling under her skin. Came home from work one day and she cut the skin off her forearm with a potato peeler.


----------



## burnin1 (May 28, 2019)

Good morning Guys





Have a great day friends!


----------



## novitius (May 28, 2019)

umbra said:


> My ex is bi polar and schizophrenic, she kept saying there were bugs crawling under her skin. Came home from work one day and she cut the skin off her forearm with a potato peeler.


I was joking about that last night actually Umbra. I have severe depression with psychotic features that get exacerbated by ptsd.i mostly have invasive thoughts and some times conversations get really twisted in my head but I believe it to be real. Sometimes when I start to repeat my version it can be funny because the stuff gets absurd. As I'm saying stuff I'm even like *** alot.When stress gets bad the symptoms start up. I don't take medication regularly, other than cannabis, but this year has been trying. I started welbutrin last month. It's helping and my tobacco use plummeted which is enough reason for me to take it. My cannabis use is slightly less too actually but I've also picked up some light maintenance work to help cover the cost of new equipment so I'm not at home all day toking either. Thanks for being there guys.


----------



## umbra (May 28, 2019)

Her doctor adjusted her meds


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 28, 2019)

Thinking positive thoughts for all you in the storm path...


----------



## hollowpoint (May 29, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Its Hot....Keep a cool one!


----------



## novitius (May 29, 2019)

0FC, good morning! The storms that blew through yesterday were intense. The emergency warming system was stacking warning on top of warning for a while. Mostly flash flood ⚠. Stopped in to see the mother in law during it, of course. She's almost got a full Alzheimer diagnosis. She developed an infection and it became septic. She's in ICU now and looks like she'll be ok. Stress tests by God?
 Never got out to get soil yesterday. Going to try today. I need to get the survivor clones into pots so I can keep this thing rolling!
A question, Momma Peyote Critical seems like she may be root bound. She's got curling tips but everything else looks well enough on,That's a sign the roots are out of room isn't it?Though I had noticed red stems mid tier a few days ago. That may have been the AC. Red stems are a sign of Phosphorus deficiency right? She's about 14 days into flower. Do you guys think she can handle a repot?


----------



## ness (May 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC.   novitius, I hope your mother in law get well soon.  Though storm are something else.  And, the heat wave goes on here in GA.  Outside work is all done.


----------



## novitius (May 29, 2019)

Thanks Ness!! She'll be ok. She's a tough one. Once they got meds into her she came back around quickly and recognized almost everyone! She once gave me her old drug rug to wear to a rally  I'm glad we showed up when we did b/c her care takers didn't even notice (care???) that something was wrong. She's moving when she leaves ICU hopefully. I guess those arrangements aren't snappy. 
Be careful in the heat!! I lived in FL, SC and NC for about 5 years. It gets scary out there quick don't it? Suddenly the water looks so far away! I hope you have shade to get under. 
I'm taking it easy today for a while. I might decarb the auto bud later. that actually sounds like a plan.


----------



## umbra (May 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC. The COPD flared up, big time. Have been unable to do much for the last 24 hours. Took yesterday and today off, lol. When this happens it takes a couple of days to recover. Nebulizer and oral steroid make all the difference.


----------



## burnin1 (May 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (May 29, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Been out of data time so I can only check in here n there for now.
Hope all is well and y'all ate high as you want.


----------



## umbra (May 29, 2019)

Gloman, would you mind checking on Keef? Just want to know he's ok


----------



## zigggy (May 29, 2019)

good afternoon everyone ,,,been reading some old post have not been around on a regular basis,,seems like everyone is good ,,,yes gman please let us know I worry about him ,,,


----------



## zigggy (May 29, 2019)

had not smoked in about a week,,,,last night I smoked a joint of some really good pot ,,,smoked the whole thing all by my self ,,,man I really like this plant ,,I have a 2 weeks before I can harvest ,,but everything looks great


----------



## ness (May 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  zigggy happy harvesting.  burn1, I'm going to start eating marijuana in caps o ya brownies when I get a build up marijuana.  The waiting game is on.  My train wreck (sativa) has real thin leafs.  I'm ordering a small camera next month.  I hate not having a good picture.  Yes, gloman please check on Keef if you can.  He is missed.  Rose wake up and smell the roses.  he he.  Wake and Bake.  I got a Dr. visit today.  And, two other stops in town.  I'll be napping when I get home.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 30, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...coffee and cannabis aficionados ....Just loaded the bong...I wait till second cup of coffee to break bong out disciplined stoner here LMAO .We are in a cool spell...only hitting 89 today.
 Up potted the grow....all looks well no transplant shock. Electric bill jumped 30 bucks this past month, that's the price of cool air and cannabis...and worth every penny!    Peace


----------



## novitius (May 30, 2019)

Good Morning OFC! Chirp chirp  
I did pot some clones yesterday finally.This the sorriest batch I ever seen. 6 of 12 from each got potted. 
Didn't decarb any bud, had a couple service calls in the afternoon and spent the evening out at the hospital. She's doing great. She seems more aware and just there outside the home. She definitely moving!!
Shutting off my phone for the morning Going to try again to decarb and I'm going to play some video games.
Umbra I hope you are feeling better! Were you able to spend some time in the garden at least?
I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## umbra (May 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I didn't do squat yesterday. Watched TV and bored to death. I tried to do some work in garden and was wheezing and had to catch my breath just walking to the spare bedroom. I am substantially better this morning. I got 14 emails from work, lol. I didn't respond to even 1 of them. They need me more than I need them. They know it, and so do I. 
Hollow when I am running all my lights, fans, and the mini split and it's 110* out my electric bill is $1500. My grocery store used to take payments for a number of bills including utilities. I would go and pay it in cash. I would get winks from the woman behind the counter. They stopped doing the bill pay thing. I think I might be the reason. I know other growers in nearby towns who go directly to the utility company because their bill is in excess of $10,000. Nobody even flinches out here.


----------



## ness (May 30, 2019)

Good morning Rose.  Rose, I was wondering if you could fix my joined day back to May of 2015 when I first started.  And add my messages # and stuff.  Is it possible.  Wishing a blessed day.


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2019)

Good morning, Ness, i will check but it may not let me change those things.  I will smell the roses. LOL 
Texted Keef, hope to hear that he is ok so i can report to y'll. 
 I am taking my unsexed plants outside everyday and back in at night so as they will keep vegging. Wonder how the outside will do this year. Wonder what will make the cut?


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2019)

Hey all. I don’t get around much anymore but figured I’d check in. 

Mrs Fogey and I are going to go to a new recreational dispensary today because she wants some heavy indica type smoke. I think all mine is too uppity. The place has about 6 or so indica strains. Cashmere, Church, Critical Kush, Hindi Kush, Lavender, Ingrid, Purple Mayhem and Purple Durango OG. I am thinking Purple Mayhem but I need to see and smell the selections before I know for sure. Er, and it will come down to what Mrs Fogey wants anyway...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 30, 2019)

Good morning ofc...feeling my age this morning and getting a slow start...that’s ok, I got nothin pressing to get done...
Hope y’all have a great day...Cheers


----------



## hollowpoint (May 30, 2019)

Umbra now that's an electric bill...we are at .11 cents kWh...used 1532 kWh...we have an environmental charge because our power is generated by a natural gas plant,even though I am less than 50 miles from a nuclear plant. They sale that power someplace else. All so got the security light...dark out in the wilderness.....came in less than 175.00....no reason to panic yet lol. That's for the whole house...shop and my small fry grow operation.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 30, 2019)

Maybe bout a week and we have a trimmin party!!!


----------



## umbra (May 30, 2019)

I normally use between 6000 KWh and 7000 KWh a month. OF8, a good cut of lavender is hard to beat.


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2019)

Got a message back, Keef is doing ok, he just is still working out stuff and didn't need all our suggestions. I will tell him we won't tell him to move, like I did. 

Umbra, i sure hope you are able to breath better today, my gosh, that is scary. Please do everything right.
RE those look beautiful, great work. Hollowpoint, it is always nice to see you and read you here. glad you joined us.
OF, my daughter is with your wife, she likes an indica hybrid in the morning on her day off.   I have been getting more into them too, but i need a sativa in the AM. 
I will go check now Ness.  Made a big salad with copper river salmon on top.. oh my that was good. Spendy? Yes, once  a year. Last year it was too expensive to bring it to our store.


----------



## Gone (May 30, 2019)

Just a quick hello gang, my 2 outdoor plants are finally starting to grow , Woohoo
Hope all are well, I hope Keef comes home soon.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2019)

Legal weed sure ain’t cheap! $82 after tipping the bud master for an eighth and a gram sized joint. My wife chose the Cashmere(1/8th) and I chose a joint of Ingrid...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2019)

umbra said:


> I normally use between 6000 KWh and 7000 KWh a month. OF8, a good cut of lavender is hard to beat.


If we go back, I will give that a try. Thanks umbra...


----------



## umbra (May 30, 2019)

Bodhi did a bunch of stuff with Lavender. His cross is called wookie. Currently growing his granola funk which is wookie cookie.


----------



## Keef (May 30, 2019)

What up OFC  ?-- Miss me ?-- I ain't going back and reading all dat **** I missed -- Ya'll talk entirely too much !-- I'll catch up later !-- I made some self changes while I been out -- I found Jesus and become a devout Republican!-- No !- Really !-- Maybe ?-- Maybe not ?
I think I got it worked out -- I'm headed to East Texas where I was gonna go to start with -- We just had a misunderstanding  -- He got about half dozen of my BBSL crosses about a week into bloom -I saw pics!- Looking good !-- - I'm help him get his set up finished and working with a second grow area -- The water became too much for him so he got them in dirt --Plants don't care long as they get what they need - Still have to finalize the big move day but it's a burden off my back --
This place so far back in the Piney Woods of East Texas they have to pump in sunlight !-- I help him get set up then I won't mind asking for help with my set up !-- I'm be wanting new lights U know ?
I ain't real high !- Maybe a little ?-- 
Go- go - Go Johnny Go ! -- Johnny B. Goode --


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2019)

welcome home keef. 
Got the bathroom all cleaned out and the plants are spending their first night od. it will be over 60  degrees finally.They are very tiny. Send me mojo please. 

See y'll tomorrow!


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 30, 2019)

Buncha green mojo for ya Rose!!!
Good to see ya keef, and ya got a plan...sounds good...Texas gonna be stoned real soon!!!


----------



## Keef (May 30, 2019)

What up RE ?-- It is good to have a plan -- I hope it goes off without a hitch - I don't like being in between !-- I feel better that he got some plants up and working too - Save me much time -- I been ready to get out here for awhile but sometimes things don't go the way U want -- They just announced a new deep water port  LNG  facility -- Island home prices are spiking - again !- Much as I ain't been liking it I guess I been making money ?-
Over 60 - Rose ?- It was over 90 here today !--I hope U been well ?--
 Memorial Day at the beach wasn't too good this year -- Wind coming in from off shore for days then a higher than usual tides caused rip current and put more people on less beach -- I think there were at least 2 deaths ?-- Someone ran over a kayaker with a boat in the ship channel -- U lay out catching some rays on the beach they'll run over U with them trucks like they got -- Get in a kayak and they come after U in a power boat - Bump ! - Bump !--I need to move!--  I am not a speed bump !--


----------



## Keef (May 30, 2019)

Despite what U hear on the news all is well on the sourhern border -- They building some more concentration camps --Recreational areas with shower buildings and big oven looking things ?--  Setting up a new program to help with cost too -- U need workers ?--U can rent them from the government cheap !-- Slave labor prices ! -- They break ?- The government will replace them free of charge !- There's plenty more !-

No Ya'll !- All is not well on the border !--


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)

Its when they move in the oven and tell 'em its a shower and the bulldozers have deep trenches running a 1/2 mile long and 6 ft deep. Make sure they pull any gold teeth. The final solution.


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)

Keef, I am glad you have a plan. I'm the same way.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 31, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Got a Friday smile going....SK 1 in the bong...job box is full so off I go. Glad you got a plan Keef....I figure your going to show East TX a thing or two. Piney woods of TX, Lovely country...great fishing on Toledo Bend res. over that way and myself being an amateur Cryptozoologist recognize it has Sasquatch activity lol. That area is about 200 miles from my location maybe. Sorry about the photo....that is not my good side lol.


----------



## ness (May 31, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Hello Keef happy to see you.  Slow moving today.   Coffee and a pipe ready to go.


----------



## zigggy (May 31, 2019)

morning ofc nice to be here this morning ,,,not trying to be a racist ,,,I thought hollowpionts  avatar was Samuel Jackson from pulp fiction my bad,,,,gotta get stronger glasses


----------



## thegloman (May 31, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Like a bad penny, ya just can't get rid of me for long. lol
I got more data time!
Keef!
Good to see ya buddy!
See? I hade faith in ya. I knew you'd get it worked out.
You just too hard headed to quit!
East Tx. Sounds like a Good move!  Out where nobody bothers you, you can spend your time doing what you love and not always be watching for popo.
Really glad you're doing better bro.
Rose
Good mojo going your way!  I have 2 on the patio doing well!
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)

I was talking to my pool guy the other day. He is also a grower, and has sampled a few of my buds. He was talking about Artisan Craft cannabis and those special plants that are just better or different in some way from the mainstream cannabis at the dispensaries. LOL so popping more beans from the stash when I come back from vacation. With Crush season rapidly approaching, taking vacation was now or after Thanksgiving. I honestly wasn't interested in waiting.


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2019)

Morning OFC !- Feeling old and beat up today -- I guess U could say I'm a little worse from wear and tear--
Yep Hollowpoint-- I'll be right over there by the lake -- There's all sorts of scary stuff back up in those pine thickets -- I grew up over there - I make the tree line U not finding me -- I got my kayak - I wonder which one these things would make a good hash plant ?-- My only concern is getting caught with a kayak full of clones in the spring -- I can not come up with a believable explanation for such a thing-- The wind quit blowing -- Been blowing 35 mph for seems like weeks !-- Sometimes I see unknown **** fly by !--Couple days ago something big bounced thru my back yard 
Still don't know what it could have been !--
Gonna be hot again today -- Somebody needs to mow my yard !--


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2019)

Umbra -- Exclusive control of a highly desirable plant is where it's at -- The most desirable pheno / plant in the bunch -- I got a 5 cc syringe of seed to that blueberry chocolate and one girl is not gonna be enough -- After isolating  3 or 4 --I can tell if they all pretty much the same or is there different phenos -- I'm getting some variation I'll go thru them all for the best representative-- 
I got a lot of that to do to rebuild my Harem !--


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2019)

Best I can gather the nephew started moving some weed to save on the cost of his smoke like most who deal - Seems he's moving about a 1/4 lb every pay day weekend - Says he could move more but that's all the money he can swing at one time for a buy - The weed is not as good as we grow but is a decent  mid grade that cost him about  $500 a 1/4 lb -- Seems it's that or what they call "Reggie"--Regular Mexican brickweed !--
I gotta get him set up doing the middle man thing -- He needs a lb at a time and those quarter lbs need to be going to a couple dealers -- It's a working class clientele and I don't think there is a "high end" market -- Seems to be plenty demand for what he's moving -- Have to wait and see what they think about fine weed ?-- He likes it !--
I'm help him build his market so he can move my weed too -- May not be the top end market but we'll work on that !
I probably find me a cheap place up in the woods and I'd like to grow and let him move it -- The grow needs farther away from him than it is now !-- It's a good place to start though !


----------



## novitius (May 31, 2019)

Morning OFC! Er, afternoon actually! Hey Keef! Glad to see you back on the boards. 
Slow motion today. Just waiting on time to pass...


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2019)

What up Nov ?-- Hot ashell here today -- I'm making a list for a supply run later after dark !-- I'm still learning lessons about this bachelor life - For instance -- All toilet paper is not the same -- Dis cheap **** ?- I think it got bark still in it ?-- Won't make that mistake again !--It's like using sand paper !- This morning I told myself I was gonna be a real person today and be productive -- I lied !--
Got a problem with my little dog -- He went running out the doggie door a couple weeks ago and ran right in amongst a flock of birds on the patio - Scared dahell outta him- He afraid to go thru the doggie door now ! -- He convinced the dam birds jumped him and he ain't going thru that door !-
I have to open the big door so he can look outside first to make sure it's not a trap !-


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)

popping some these, lol.

Snow High Seeds – Dr. Xeus

California Purple Haze x Pablos Gold Red

5 regular seeds per pack

Dr. Xeus is high performance strain using Snow Highs California Purple Haze (Nevilles Haze F3 x Purple Thai x Nevilles Haze F3) as the mother and a male BCO Pablos Gold (Colombian Gold/Colombian Gold x UK Cheese x Panama Red) which is a supremely branchy colorful stud with Panama Red stems and expressions and leaves which turn golden white to many fall colors reminiscent of the very best Colombians and Panama Red expressions from the past. Red expressions have been coming through in the progeny of this Pablos Gold male and finished flowers may lean toward the Panama Red side, Colombian Gold, Thai and Haze and many phenos may express in varying degrees from either side. 


Snow High Seeds – Hawaiian Gold

Maui Gold x Hawaiian Sativa

Sativa 70/30

Flower Cycle: 10-14 weeks

Yield: Average

5 regular seeds per pack

Hawaiian Gold in part of the new Legendary Genetix line bringing the Old School Flavors and strains from the past into new variants using Hawaiian genetics from the 70’s and 80’s. Hawaiian Gold uses a select Maui Gold female which was covered in tall standing resin glands on top of tight floral cluster spears which turned colors of greens and purples with white trichomes standing on each little spear like buds. The male was from a Hawaiian sativa line which was collected on the islands during a vacation in the early 80’s. 



Snow High Seeds – Panama Red Dark Blue

Panama Red (purple, blue, red, bright yellow leaflets) x Panama Red red stem pheno

Flower Cycle: 12-16 weeks

5 regular seeds per pack

4 th generation of breeding with this line to bring out this phenotype. This is your chance to acquire a Pure Heirloom Landrace equatorial Central American cultivar from Panama. At one time Panama was part of Colombia, until it broke away and the United States built the Panama Canal in place where the French failed in their attempt. The Indigenous Kuna, Arawak and Taino tribes of the Isthmus of Panama and islands of the Caribbean were smoking firebrands called “tobacos” basically blunts with happy herb that made them laugh and finally sleep.


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)

Keef you got a pm


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2019)

Thanks Umbra !- I'll keep that in mind !-I need to get over there and scout the place out --- I'm excited about those seed I found in some Mimosa -- I'm bout ready to get some seed wet !-- I plan to use the 4 part indica  rotation as a piggy bank and grow whatever else I want right next to it !- This winter I might better sex me a long finishing sativa for outside and some indica hash plants -- Kayak is quite so come spring we plant East Texas with plants to extract --Maybe one those Mazar-i-Sharif crosses-?- Lebonese Blond Hash- from east Texas  ?- We can do that !


----------



## novitius (May 31, 2019)

I buy TP with fuzzy animals on it. If it aint got fuzzy aminals on it I won't buy it. I'm scared of the stuff with fruit on it. 
Poor pup. Least he knows who his friend is. 

Umbra - You sure know how to pick em man. Wow. Stuff of legends in those seeds.


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)

Ha, ha I have so many gems its like a DeBeers diamond mine. Been collecting beans for more than 20 years. When I was in NJ, I had a face to face with Corzine when he was Governor. He wrote the MMJ laws in NJ. Christie changed all that and rewrote them. 1 of the things Christie changed was the MMJ could only be 10% THC. It had to be tested and if it was 10.1% they burned it. I was #4 on the short list of 6 dispensaries in NJ. Starting seriously collecting then. After dealing with Christie thru an attorney, I walked away and moved to Cali.


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2019)

Only 10 % THC ?-- That ain't real is it ?-- I'm not a bad man but I would drive right over that rule like a speed bump  ! -- That's more of an insult than a rule !-- How bout we just go balls to the wall and throw out anything under 30% THC ?--


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)

Keef, as you know … my trim is more than that, lol.


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2019)

Yep Umbra and it makes fine medicine !-- If I only had some CBD to put with it - I get a little too high sometimes working on the pain or mental funk  without some CBD -- I think this pipe is left over from yesterday ?--Trim works for me !--  Decarb the trim then cook it some oil and filter -- Make me forget about the pipe !-- It's kept me grounded as I get --and --Helped me get thru a hard time !-- I can get Bat-**** crazy but I'm doing OK - Everyone should be on a regular oral dose if they can !


----------



## novitius (May 31, 2019)

Apparently the federal appeals court just ordered the DEA to reassess the illegality of Marijuana....Here we are at the fork in the road again.


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)

Well if you want to do real research, or the big Pharma want in the game, got to be reclassified at the very least. And that stuff they grow at U of Mississippi for the Government is Mex brick weed compared to what's on the streets in Cali.


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2019)

I have given up hope on legal for awhile Nov -- I'm just gonna get down and dirty and do what I do -- If I don't get caught I'll be ready to spring board into legal when the time comes -- I just need to be back in the trenches working-- seems natural and what I should be doing !
I'll be Keef here but I might better go back to using the name I was born with out in the world - They started talking changing that MMJ law Texas got and I went buck wild and stuck my head up -a lot - They gonna be looking for Other Keef  !-- 
Keef ?-- He just left and if U hurry U might still be able to catch him !- He went that way !--Want me to help U catch him  ?--


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)

Keef said:


> Thanks Umbra !- I'll keep that in mind !-I need to get over there and scout the place out --- I'm excited about those seed I found in some Mimosa -- I'm bout ready to get some seed wet !-- I plan to use the 4 part indica  rotation as a piggy bank and grow whatever else I want right next to it !- This winter I might better sex me a long finishing sativa for outside and some indica hash plants -- Kayak is quite so come spring we plant East Texas with plants to extract --Maybe one those Mazar-i-Sharif crosses-?- Lebonese Blond Hash- from east Texas  ?- We can do that !


I did a few mimosa x BoG, they might be interesting.


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2019)

I know I said the little dog ate my Voodoo storm bone and released too much power at once -but - U can't even get 500 tornadoes in a storm bone !-- These storms is not my fault !-- OK maybe that one was mine ?


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2019)

I put the tiniest plants in a big garden today. Stupid tiny, but they were looking bad in the bathroom and it finally warmed up enough at night. I put in 3, we did, so much for bud doing the grow, he only can do grunt work, it is unanimous. Ya know there is an art to growing. It is all the stuff you can't really teach, i don't know... I think it is genetic. my dad, farmer, bud's dad, teacher and formally trained musician. LOL    Not saying guitar players can't grow pot.  Think grand piano and stuffy.


----------



## novitius (May 31, 2019)

Keef I seen they passed a bill into law, 5337 I think, where you can't even protest in Texas if they don't want you there? It may have been tied to pipelines.That's scary stuff man.  You got big cajones man! East Texas sounds like a good place to be tho.Middle of no where huh? Can't get much safer than that no matter where you are.

It'd be nice if they would just decrim marijuana. Let us make our own decisions....but we know it's big pharma and big business opening the doors after so many mom and pops did the leg work.Capitalism!

I got a pic of my tent today. Scrog net in. I'm a horrible photographer. The PC pretty much fills the whole left tent. It's 2 clones are catching up. The HGK is still stretching so she'll fill in her gap soon. Lots of baby buds!


----------



## novitius (May 31, 2019)

Illinois just passed legalization.


----------



## St_Nick (May 31, 2019)

Hey keef, glad you are back.  east texas? boonies? sounds like a plan.  

I harvested 3 of my "therapy plants" the other day, Dry weight was 126 grams.  Not large but I grew 'em quick and took some clones.  I didn't really plan it that way but out of the 7 that I ended up with, they are all finishing at different times.  I'm thinking I wound up with a continuous grow all by chance!


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2019)

Yep Nick - Back over to the woods -- Bout 25 miles from the border with Louisiana and 50 miles north from the coast ?-- Thick East Texas Piney Woods -East /Northeast of Houston - Way back away from everything !-I make it out of sight U not gonna catch me without a dog !--  I'll be staying in an RV by the grow until we get this place sold -- I just gotta wait until they can make it over to haul me and my stuff back -- Maybe a 6 hour drive from here - After we sell I find a cheap little place over there -- Not real fond of East Texas but I know how to use the cover of the thicket !- I grew up over there --Might be the best place for me to hide out awhile !- No Other Keef we don't need any more electric matches -- No boom-boom !- (We don't have to set them off but we could place a couple charges and run the wire ?-- Just in case ?-)- OK !--
I don't know how people don't end up with a perpetual grow -- My 4 part rotation was just to try to have some kind of order in the chaos -- Whatever else I do I can have a payday harvest every 2 weeks -- The rest is the hobby !


----------



## Keef (May 31, 2019)

Mane I was around when they impeached Nixon - Wonder what dahell they waiting on ? - I admit I have missed voting on a cycle or 2 mostly local but from now on I don't care who's running if it's for dog catcher -- I'll be there to vote against this party !--  Surely this is not the best they got ?
Bone Spurs ?-Daddy buying his boy freedom from the draft ?-- How special !-- - Those who were around for the draft might find that a little offensive ?-- I know I do !--

11 dead and 6 injured in a mass shooting in Virginia Beach today !-- Complements of the NRA and the GOP !


----------



## St_Nick (May 31, 2019)

Watching Easyrider.  Billy was a real D!(k.  My kind of summer though.


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)

Watching John Waters on Bill Maher, lol. I met John before. There was a theater in Philly on South St, that ran Pink Flamingoes for 10 years. First date with my best friends sister. John Waters is there as a Judge in a Divine look a like contest. Divine shows up and enters the contest and took 2nd place. LOL.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 31, 2019)

Rose, you got the knowledge so it’ll be nice to have someone for the grunt work!!! Can’t wait to see what you have in the fall!
Lotta green in that back yard!!!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 1, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Another fine day in paradise...When down and out all ways remember to think green....not mean.     sample of Mataro Blue this morning....nice smoke...smooth and tasty should cure on down to a delightful morsel. Doing some jobs this morning....funny how electronics all ways break on Friday afternoon lol. Peace


----------



## ness (Jun 1, 2019)

Top of the morning OFC.  Time for morning coffee an a bowl or two.


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2019)

Morning OFC !- -It's dark !-- Waiting on that olive oil tincture to kick in -- Try to finish this pipe today !
Hollowpoint - I have a problem with computer technology -- There is a dark period in my past where -- OK - So I'm a REFORMED smart phone assassin -- 12 gauge - Nothing left but silver rain -- Felt good too !-- Phone won't ever frustrate anyone again !--


----------



## thegloman (Jun 1, 2019)

Hehe.  Keef you crack me up!
Good morning y'all!
HOT DIGGITY DOG!
Illinois is poised to go legal!
House voted it in and now we wait on the Gov. to sign it into law!   Its About Time!
Says medical users will be allowed to grow!   Wind me up n turn me loose!   Ill show y'all just how big these monsters can get!
Keef
Once its signed into law you can come up here bro.  I got 40 acres and most of it is totally secluded from everyone.   Grow your heart out and load it up to flip in Tx.


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm looking forward to getting my Hog back on the road -- Needs a new carburetor- This one don't carb right - I think the technical term is "it's broke"-- 149 cc of raw power -- Scoot go so fast make your eyes bleed !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 1, 2019)

Hehehe.  Easy rider!


----------



## novitius (Jun 1, 2019)

MOrning OFC. hows is it cold and muggy at the same time? Grats Gloman!!! The Governor said he's just waiting on it to get there so he can sign off on it. I watched soem of the deliberations via facebook but Illinois sounds like they'll have a decent program.


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2019)

Congrats Gloman !-I want to see one those BBSL crosses totally unleashed--  see just how big it'll get ?-- - I've never known legal - I wouldn't know how to act !-- I can grow  what they want back up in the Thicket !-- I spend a couple months getting the nephew hooked up while we sell this place -- Find a secluded hunting or fishing camp for sale cheap-- I'll be good to go !-- I'll be on the edge of a National Forest but I wouldn't plant there because harvest season and hunting season overlap and I don't like getting shot ! - Plenty lakes and rivers to plant outside the National Forest to grow hash weed !-- I like to grow my smoking weed inside but I know this guy's got a cement mixer for making bubble hash probably teach me how it's done ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2019)

If Texas tries that 10% THC thing Umbra was talking about ?-- I ain't playing even if that would make me legal ! - I'll leave that to the hemp farmers - I grow real weed !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 1, 2019)

Morning folks.  I had a lousy night last night.  Harley musta gotten some fleas when we where in Va.  Last night they went exploring in my bed and found me!.  Between the fleas and whatever I had for dinner I had a miserable night.  I will be doing fle battle today!  On another note, these Colorado cookies are better'n the Girl Scouts make!


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2019)

Nick I gave my boys a flea shampoo 2 days ago ?- Anyway I looked out the window and saw Jake rolling in a pile of sand - He was still wet !- We don't do bath redos !-- I need to get them back to the vet for those heart worm pills that also keep fleas and stuff off them--
I hear they got lawn mowers U can ride and some that will go on thier own ?- All U have to do is walk along and steer it -- Mine ain't like that !-- Have I posted a rant lately about how much I hate a dam push mower ?-- Insert that rant here !- The one with the words that will get U kicked right da flock off here ! --Cause I'm feeling it !- I would rather shoot the lawn mower !
Dam !-- Dam !- Dam !-- I'm going !- but I don't like it !--


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2019)

Good morning all,
Re, i am very lucky to have bud that is for sure.  It is nice to have his help. you are right.
What happened to HBO? I have to watch Bill Maher on youtube? It is a beautiful day in my neighborhood. gonna be hot I think. I hope you  guys have a good day, what are you smoking?


----------



## umbra (Jun 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC. We have bad bugs here, whether ones for plants or ones for animals. I 've had success with Next Guard for the dogs. Its not cheap. Need to deal with the trench wars out back. Boomer has dug up the backyard so badly trying to get that mole, I can't get a mower over any of it. Dead & Co tonight 3rd row, Puddin asked how I got such good tickets, lol. Simple, I paid $250. General admission lawn seats were $50.
Gloman, I think if you put Oregon lemons outside, you could get a plant 12' and maybe 20' wide.


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2019)

Really I'm gonna go mow !- Any minute now !- Only 90 degrees out there ?-- 
Hey Nick -- U still looking at that light bi- plane ?-- Lately seems like everytime I turn around I'm seeing an ad for one or they buzzing my house flying the beach !-- Fate be telling me - Keef U need to fly again !- I been digging those auto gyros !-


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2019)

Might have to put off the mowing - Got injured !- I got a hang nail on my hand !
Oregon Lemon ?- I had one but lost it -I be wanting that one back  -- One with a fine lemon profile - What I had was fine weed but wasn't a strong lemon profile -- Then Waldo the BBSL got to her !--
OL-x- BBSL = Stanky !-- I don't know what that terp profile is but dam it stinks !-- I got seed - I only had the one plant so I need to see if they all like that- I suspect they not !- Might be something special in there ?
Oh my finger !--Think I need to put a Gaza Strip on it !-- I could go to the ER ? - It's a compound injury -- Kinda of a hang nail with a paper cut !-- Serious **** !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 1, 2019)

Mornin ofc, sunny and prolly gonna get warm today...I’m awaiting the arrival of my new ukulele bass and I see by tracking it’s at the local ups warehouse and I’m afraid it’s gonna sit there taunting me all weekend...scheduled for delivery on [email protected], I hope it don’t melt...
Hey, lets burn one!!!


----------



## thegloman (Jun 1, 2019)

Umbra
I'm pretty impressed with the OL and the Apricot Head. Those 2 are way out performing the others. OL is stretching quite a bit and so is 1 of the A.H. 
CW X GDH started out stretching but I pulled her over with a bungee cord and now she's somewhat under control.
The 2 mazar x bbsl are outdoors with a black jock clone.  (Jock horror x black jack)
I hate it but this will have to be my last indoor grow for a few months.  
Gotta have service people in and don't want them seeing my girls.
That's ok tho. I have just enuff stash to carry me thru.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 1, 2019)

1 Apricot Head is indica dominant for sure but the other has much thinner blades on its leaves like a sativa.  I'm anxious to see the difference in the buds.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 1, 2019)

Just killin time now, waitin for little bit’a Amber in them trichs...won’t be long


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2019)

YUM RE, nice It is 90 degrees here. that is a shock. hope the babies are fine.  It probably got almost that hot in the bathroom. We are having the best lazy day, bud is on his second nap and i have had a nice one too. Old folks sitting in the air conditioning. Seems just a minute ago we had 32 straight days of 3 foot deep snow.  Seasons.


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2019)

Making plans for the big move !-In 2/3  weeks if all goes well  -- Rose U gotta have AC down here - Last night it got down to a chilly 80 degrees !- Maybe 94 out there now ?- Be around 100 everyday soon !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 1, 2019)

I have not turned the a/c on yet...we sittin on the porch cuz there’s a bit of breeze...I always enjoy this time of year when I don’t have to pay for cooling or heating...it doesn’t last very long...my wife calls me a tightwad...I’d rather spend my money on fun stuff, like guitars and such...


----------



## umbra (Jun 1, 2019)

95 here. A/C is on. Going over 100 next week. Cut the grass in front yard, back yard is still a giant trench. Jumped in the pool, a tad cool but refreshing


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2019)

91 here AC is on, but it is supposed to be cooler soon. The tiny babies look alive out there. Umbra, i bet that felt good that pool. I am with you RE, i love it when we can have all the doors and windows open.  We are in the desert but the first 90 degree day is a little shocking.  Stay cool you guys. I want ice cream.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 1, 2019)

Wish I had a pool. Sob..   78 and booful here.


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2019)

I don't think I turned my central heat on this winter -- Couple times I turned a stove burner on for awhile when it got chilly but that's about it !- Snow ?-- I don't do Snow !--
Nick U got a creek why U need a pool ?-- Water too cold ?


----------



## novitius (Jun 1, 2019)

it got up to 85 according to my window thermometer earlier. it's cooling off. Definitely running the AC!  The tent will get up to 90 without it. Added some little fans today though to help out too. I got the 2 1500w Led's in there. I think I may be pushing to much lol. Maybe I should shut one off.... I'm not worried about the bill, got it yesterday, it's gone up about $37 so far. 
Do you guys think the 2 lights in a 2 x 4 is to much? I can keep it under 79. Maybe more now I added some more circulation....


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2019)

Nov - One of those 1500 watt lights should be more than enough for a tent that size ?- U need another tent for that extra light now ?- That's how I do math anyway !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 1, 2019)

I think we had a hi of 85 but only 81 right now...we also had a hi of Momma Mia and we still hi...
Just took a little tri-tip off the grill...y’all wanna come over?


----------



## novitius (Jun 1, 2019)

Where's Toolman when you need him? I think ur right Keef, I need another tent. I might be able to swing it too. What would you guys do? There's so many options. I would like a 5x5 but that means new fan/filter/circulation too.I been thinking on adding CO2 as well.  Also, I think I really need to get a RO system installed. My water is horrible. I wanted to ask for recommendations on that from you guys on a few good filters. I think my holy grail is having ph issues possibly due to chlorinated water? Trying for an organic grow....
Edit- When is too much light too much? Should I already be using CO2?


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2019)

Nov --U getting in over your head !-- We all do it!- Upgrade the grow !-- I don't think U need CO2 yet -- RO system ? - That I  know about -- My RO system cost about $125 - I installed it under the bathroom sink and run a hose to one the big 35 gallon boxes and used it as a RO storage tank-- Makes about a gallon every 15 minutes -- Easy install !- Tap a water line - It goes thru the filters and comes out almost distilled --Using  RO water  is probably the only time a grower needs Cal/Mag  add about 3-5 mils of Cal/Mag per gallon of RO water !-- The lights ?-- The way I figure it is 1,000-1,500 listed watts per square yard of grow space-- 3 feet - x- 3 feet --That's 9 square feet- Might be some crude math but it'll put U in the ball park !--  - U want some added CO2 ?- I brew in the grow room !-- I can show U how to build a primary fermenter out a 5 gallon bucket ?-- Only thing brewing get under your skin just like growing !-- I need to get back to perfecting my Coconut wine - 5 lbs of Bakers sweetened coconut flakes- boil it then cool to separate the oil off - ( it goes well with cannacaps )-- cool --add the yeast- -hit it with some sugar when the fermenting slows down !- When it's ready I condense by freezing-- U have to talk to  The Gloman if U want to distill - Umbra and RE make the beer !


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2019)

RE give me a bite !-- I had another one of those illegal thoughts again !-- The OFC Wine/Weed and Spirits Smokehouse ?-- Live music !-- Weed craft and smoke shop ! Pick up a box of our edible treats on the way out ! -- All U can eat boiled shrimp on Fridays ?-- We could do this !- If it was legal  ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 1, 2019)

Keef said:


> RE give me a bite !-- I had another one of those illegal thoughts again !-- The OFC Wine/Weed and Spirits Smokehouse ?-- Live music !-- Weed craft and smoke shop ! Pick up a box of our edible treats on the way out ! -- All U can eat boiled shrimp on Fridays ?-- We could do this !- If it was legal  ?



Yep, and the world would be a happier place


----------



## novitius (Jun 1, 2019)

Keef said:


> RE give me a bite !-- I had another one of those illegal thoughts again !-- The OFC Wine/Weed and Spirits Smokehouse ?-- Live music !-- Weed craft and smoke shop ! Pick up a box of our edible treats on the way out ! -- All U can eat boiled shrimp on Fridays ?-- We could do this !- If it was legal  ?


To heck with legal! Let's do it. I got kids'll work for free! I'm a retired line chef ya know! 



Keef said:


> RO system ? - That I know about -- My RO system cost about $125 - I installed it under the bathroom sink and run a hose to one the big 35 gallon boxes and used it as a RO storage tank-- Makes about a gallon every 15 minutes -- Easy install !- Tap a water line - It goes thru the filters and comes out almost distilled --Using RO water is probably the only time a grower needs Cal/Mag add about 3-5 mils of Cal/Mag per gallon of RO water !


which one was it, do ya remember? I see they come in gallons treated. Looks like less overall = better filtration? 
I'm a lil; leery of brewing alcohol Keefster. i'm allergic to alcohol. I have a terrible reaction. I break out in Police. Everywhere.  I might get stupid and thirsty at the same time?

I guess I'll shut down the extra lamp until I get a bigger tent.  It felt like overkill a little but the little buds are everywhere and I'd like em to get to be mega huge buds of gnarly dankness. Dreamers can dream y'all.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2019)

Nov, We put whole house filters on our whole water system. Bud chages them 2x a year. So i dont use extra filters. If you can keep your tent at 79 i say that is perfect. And yes you can have too much light i turned one of mine off. Umbra, do you disagree w the light?
Keef sounds good.


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2019)

I understand Nov !--I used to get whiskey bumps -- I bump into people's fist cause my mouth don't know when to shut up !--  When U start making RSO you'll need alcohol -- I've had to learn to be around it without drinking - I can even taste my wine at different stages but only to taste it - I have no desire to sit down and have a glass -- I make it - It's to others to drink it but I like it to taste good to them so I gotta taste it !
I'm not a line chef but I got my own BBQ rub - mop sauce and - BBQ sauce recipes and I'm not afraid to use them !- What I can do to a pork butt should be against the law !-- Brisket ?- spare ribs ?- No problem !--I can make a good gumbo too !- What ever kind U want !- -  Jambalaya ?-- Seafood ?-  -- Boil dahell out some crawfish shrimp and crabs !- I don't like picking little crabs for meat - I like them bigass Alaska crab legs - with some butter !-- and some coconut fried shrimp with Pina Colada tartar sauce --


----------



## Keef (Jun 1, 2019)

Smells like decarb up in here !-- Go get me some coconut oil tomorrow and make some more medicine out that cooked trim --


----------



## novitius (Jun 1, 2019)

Mmm mmm Keef. That all sounds good! I know Texas is famous for smoking and BBQ!  Being a line chef don't really mean anything but I can keep the whole thing moving. Every body is hung over? I got it. Go home. I got recipes ingrained in muscle memory too. 
 I'm sleepy. A whole house system huh Rose? That sounds nice but pricey lol. I would like to see Umbra's opinion too. Rose, you're organic right? If my tap water didn't distill the chlorine all the way would that cause problems with ph?


----------



## novitius (Jun 1, 2019)

Keef I hope someday I can take a sip just to see how it tastes. Not today though. Nope.


----------



## umbra (Jun 2, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Nov, We put whole house filters on our whole water system. Bud chages them 2x a year. So i dont use extra filters. If you can keep your tent at 79 i say that is perfect. And yes you can have too much light i turned one of mine off. Umbra, do you disagree w the light?
> Keef sounds good.


Too much light and the leaves will bleach white


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 2, 2019)

Good Morning All.....Looks like summer heat is here till about Halloween now,thank goodness for AC....I cannot imagine live in this area without it...homicide rates would go out the roof with no AC! Rocking some plush berry in the bong today. Got a quick easy cool off recipe...made this just for us "experienced growers" lol. Even though I am not diabetic I do watch processed sugar in take...it contributes to way more problems than most realize. Please make sure to hydrate properly in this heat, its so important to over all physical and emotional well being.   Hippocrates::: "Let food be our medicine and medicine be our food".
This is very low sugar...if your in the sugar mood ...just substitute the real thing lol.... Any brands are fine....but the skinny fruit has no added sugar...sweetened with stevia.


2 cans Libby's skinny fruit chunk pineapple drained & frozen
2 oz half n half
1 table spoon stevia sweetener (I use the brown sugar but plain is fine)
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
toss in blender..puree
bong hit while it puree's lol
serves 3 or 4 people much like soft serve or ice milk ice cream
freeze left over in container with lid ....got kids...makes great healthy Popsicle in those molds


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 2, 2019)

Sounds tasty Hollowpoint.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 2, 2019)

Its great for the Sunday afternoon in-law drop by thingy lol...too hot for coffee...rock this!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 2, 2019)

Hey Keef...you atomized a phone with a shotgun huh lol. I keep a 4 pound shop hammer in toolbox for just satisfaction on those demonized electronics lol. I hate an intermediate reoccurring problem ( works sometimes and sometimes not). Kinda like taking car to mechanic....thing runs fine while they are messing with it....then you hitchhike home lol.


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Need more  coffee -- with lots of sugar -- I prefer turbinado sugar in my coffee but I'm out so just plain white sugar -- I'm a little guy  (5'11" - 160 ish lbs )with no major health problem not caused by trying to bust that concrete floor with my face -- I like sugar - bacon - and salt -- Won't give imitation food the time of day -- If I want meat don't be putting some mashed up veggies in front of me and say it's just as good as hamburger !-- No it's not !-- 
I know I need to move more but it's an on going problem -- Some days I can move OK - other days I can't - Makes it hard to get into a pattern--


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

Hollowpoint -- 12 gauge seems to make most problems go away but U gotta shoot **** outside - U shoot in the house it makes your ears bleed !- This I know !- Can't hear **** for a long time after that either !- Shooting out a car window without ear plugs ?- Let me know how that turns out ?-- I would not do it if I was U !- I speak from experience- U won't like it !- Anybody in the car with U ain't gonna like it either !-- Always use ear plugs when U shoot **** !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 2, 2019)

Yep I know the feeling...I am almost deaf now from heavy equipment and gunfire. When we are young and invulnerable its all good sense...but now not so much.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 2, 2019)

Goood morning y'all!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 2, 2019)

Morning GM!


----------



## thegloman (Jun 2, 2019)

What's the good word HP?
I just planted my last tomato next to the patio.  Checked my cherry tomato and already have little green maters on it!  Woo hoo!
I was assessing the damage to my greenhouse this morning and see there are several pot plants growing amongst the rubble!  Must have been a few seeds last year!  They're already over 5' tall growing in that composted forest product dirt.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 2, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Yep I know the feeling...I am almost deaf now from heavy equipment and gunfire. When we are young and invulnerable its all good sense...but now not so much.


Got me a healthy case of tinnitus from loud machinery and gunfire too. 
It amazes me sometimes how reckless I was in my youth.  Ear plugs? Thems for sissys!   (I thought)  Dumb dumb dumb!


----------



## novitius (Jun 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC! 
Words of wisdom on this fine Sunday morning. Smokin for Jesus again and for you guys. 
Keef I was dreaming about making wine. That's a first. Usually I'm getting wasted and things are friggin weird. It was a pleasant dream. 

I gotta run out and get coffee filters ...


----------



## ness (Jun 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Slow moving this morning.   It's going to get in the high 90's.


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

My reasoning when I started messing with brewing was that it seemed like a good skill to possess -- Then my reasons got complicated  - The extra C02 in the grow can't hurt - It doesn't take much time or work for the value -- It is good "transactional grease "- (Maybe U should sample a couple kinds of wine before we talk weed price ? )-- Used nute water still got plenty grow left in it -- I grew aero veggies in it just to see -- So what am I gonna do with used nute water - Maybe use it to water some blueberry bushes or other fruit to ferment -- No sense wasting it -- If I was just out to make liquor I'd set up a submarine still and make sugar liquor -- (100 gallons of water---100 lbs of sugar and a pound of yeast )--Instead I got hooked on the finese of making something that tasted good !--Now the question is can I make a good tasting THC fortified wine ?-How fortified ?--- I mess some wine up regularly -- If U can make liquor U can make vinegar - and U will sometimes !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

Nov I can't find a label on my RO system but this is what I got !-- Tap water go in at close to 300 ppms and close to 8.5 pH comes out with 6 ppms and maybe 6.0 pH -- I couldn't grow weed with this poison water !-- RO water also makes a nice pitcher of iced tea !


----------



## novitius (Jun 2, 2019)

argh. I can't find me words. I want to put a filter in. That looks about the size I was looking at. Under the bathroom sink eh? Sounds good for my layout too. 

how much does it take to raise co2 ppm? a 5 gal bucket? isn't that better designed for a passive exhaust system? or does it put out that much it's cool? The thing that gets to me about alcohol now is the smell. It makes me wretch a little. 
so many questions....I can be like a 5 year old lol. Don't shoot me haha!


----------



## novitius (Jun 2, 2019)

oh I found em! My words! 
 Fortified wine is what  I was interested in too Keef. Suppose I'd have to learn wine first tho  You know when that stuff makes it to market I'm going to take a few sips because how could I not? I'll just put myself into restrictive custody for a day or so. That way I don't go hunting more. 

I got some lamb chops when I ran out for coffee filters. I'm thinking herb crusted


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

Nov --I would put raising CO2 levels on the way back burner - U need a SEALED grow room to raise the levels much -- Fortified wine ?-- I would like a respectable dose of THC  in maybe a 6-8 Oz glass of wine -- One glass -- One dose !-- Maybe put a nice bud in a bottle of fortified white wine as window dressing ?-- Getting a nice taste gonna be tough ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

Fortified wine made from Libby's Fruit Cocktail - I'll call it "Sham- Pain" ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 2, 2019)

Sweet looking filter you have Keef...sounds like your water is in the horrible range for sure. GM I am getting some cherry and Juliet tomatoes, squash,cucumbers and the new potatoes. Got eggplants...large tomatoes and speckled BB warming up in bull pen.I tried a new zucchini this year...called the green griller...short, fat and a pleasure to eat....hhmmm . I fried some last night...excellent. I do not fry much these days but some things just have to be that way...zucchini...eggplant and chicken occasionally. Mostly I toss in olive oil and bake in the oven or pan sear with onions.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 2, 2019)

Got all this house cleaning done...had my cracker break...yep...its bong time! Think I will go in the back corner of jar closet...got some SD from about 18 months ago,still got the bite to it woo hoo.


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

There is a limit about this fortified with THC thing !-- Especially when U start adding - Golden Teacher extract -- 
I think the maker should change the name from Dragon Piss to "Dirty Holy Water "-or something -! -- A dose don't have to equal a religious experience ?-- This is a little extreme don't U think - The shine make U eat **** and howl at the moon by it's self - Then U start adding a gram of this- Some of that -- Truly some


 sick individuals up in here !


----------



## novitius (Jun 2, 2019)

GT extract??? all you need is a fruit or two really! 
So ,you add that to the wine? I'm already certified so I don't think I can get much crazier but **** man!.... why not throw some ayahuasca in there too while ur at it? 
Nectar of the Gods cus you may as well just throw a lil beit of it all in there.... catnip too, some jimson weed....im just kidding! 
GT extract tho.... hmmmm. I got a little more than a 1/4 left before I try to run them again.


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

Nov - I didn't make it - but we talking PTSD med right here !- Probably good for treating other stuff too !--Add Ayahuasca - I can't get the "Vines of the Gods" or I would- Just to see !
This is just too dam strong !--
Fortified wine is still in development - Gonna be tricky to make it taste good !-


----------



## novitius (Jun 2, 2019)

I gotta be honest I'm scared of that there. I use to eat a lot of things that would change reality. I'm sure I dont need to go into detail. But that really noids me out. How much is a dose? have you tried it yet and did it help? I know i feel better for a while after taking a trip. it goes away in days tho.
 For some reason only 1 fruit will rise from the sub. maybe bad spore maybe bad grower? maybe both? I'm gonna try again this summer and see if i can get a little forest going.


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

Nov-- there's others that know about such things I haven't tried my hand at growing shrooms --I'm sure someone can put U on the straight and narrow -- I think the PTSD would react well to low doses of shrooms regularly with a THC/CBD kicker !-- Get U leveled out and keep U that way!


----------



## thegloman (Jun 2, 2019)

You mean these?


----------



## novitius (Jun 2, 2019)

thegloman said:


> You mean these?



ya like that there!!


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

Gloman-- Um !--I'm telling !-- U better go chop those hemp crosses out that greenhouse - Ain't none of my business but that bothers me ! -- U know hemp was the daddy !-- So U gonna move some stuff outside - Then late in the summer or when your work is done U can take some cuts and bring them back inside ?-- Or are U gonna start fresh from seed ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

Still putting off a run to the grocery store -- Get me some that squash and cook it with some onion and bacon -- It's all Hollowpoint's fault !-- Might get me some that Green squash like he got too !-- We got the first storm of the hurricane season gonna ease up along the coast from Mexico and bring a Noah rain next week - I gotta get some stuff done but I'm good at putting **** off !-- My grandpa said - That boy ain't the least bit afraid of work !- He lay right down beside it and take a nap !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 2, 2019)

Keef
I'm sure those greenhouse plants are crossed with wild hemp.
Since I'm not growing outdoors any more I'm gonna let them go till I see males.   Pull the males then harvest the buds off of what's left.    These are straight volunteers from my black jock creation.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 2, 2019)

So what’s the consensus on harvesting a cbd plant....should I harvest a bit early or wait till I see lots of Amber?
I checked’m this morning and there is some amber but there is still some that are fairly clear...this is a shark shock CBD strain...I had one bud right in the middle go bad with bud rot or something like that...I cut it out and everything else seems fine...mayhaps it wasn’t bud rot, could have been damaged by me (I probably do too much fiddling)somehow...anyway, I’d like to not lose anymore but I don’t want to harvest too soon either...I’d like to harvest for best CBD, so what say you?
The humidity in my cab this morning was 41%...that doesn’t seem too bad huh? I have a vent fan running as well as a small oscillating air mover...


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC




Na'Pali Pink 

Have a great day!


----------



## thegloman (Jun 2, 2019)

novitius said:


> I gotta be honest I'm scared of that there. I use to eat a lot of things that would change reality. I'm sure I dont need to go into detail. But that really noids me out. How much is a dose? have you tried it yet and did it help? I know i feel better for a while after taking a trip. it goes away in days tho.
> For some reason only 1 fruit will rise from the sub. maybe bad spore maybe bad grower? maybe both? I'm gonna try again this summer and see if i can get a little forest going.


Be sure to lightly mist the substrait and chamber walls a few times daily and I use an electric fan on them after misting to bring temp down to encourage fruiting.
My full big boy recipe of the D.P.
Is.  3.5gr dry GT. 1ml. RSO into 1oz of shine.


----------



## umbra (Jun 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Just barely morning here. Dead & Co was the best show I have ever seen, hands down. My first Dead concert was Watkins Glen, NY...600,000. Seen them at Madison Square Garden, Nassau Colosseum, Englishtown, Philly 5x, Baltimore, DC 4x. Got in at 2am, a sleep by 4. LOL 2 beers were $38, long sleeve T $60, my son's first Dead show 3rd row, priceless, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2019)

Good morning all, that sounds very refreshing HP, yum.  Sugar is the devil and I wish i didn't like it. 
RE, i would take them to at least 30 amber. A nice indica cbd is very helpful at night and for medicine.
MP rules no talk of anything but pot, no shrooms, sorry.
Going to be 95 today and cool down maybe next week.  It feels so strange to let those little babies outdoors and be watered by the irrigation water and sun beating down on them. scary at first till they get bigger.  They are hanging in though.
Umbra, ya got great memories!


----------



## novitius (Jun 2, 2019)

Sorries


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

Sorry Rose !- My fault !-- I had tunnel vision on PTSD medicine !-- I be good !
I was waiting to see what ya'll said about when CBD be ripe !-- I'm a CBD novice !-- Made my supply run -- Didn't get everything on my list -- It was too crowded so I split !-- Got what I needed ?-- I think -- Anything I missed should be at the island dollar store !-- Dam it is hot out there !-- I get home and unpacked and it clouds over and cools off some !- Couldn't do that while I was out and about !-- Time to burn !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 2, 2019)

How little are your babies out there Rose? I had several 2 gallon potted plants out back and a couple little seedling going in solo cups...last nite on the news they had thunder storms going just up the road headed our way, so I put the 2 gallon ones on out porch and the seedlings I brought back inside and fired up a small lite for them...we never got the hail I was worried about so they are back outside this morning except the little guys...I’ll keep them under the lite for a few more days..


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

Half of us live in states where U can go to jail for growing weed and some have !---Everything is against the law in Texas so I forget to break it down into different categories of things I could be jailed for - Not making an excuse just pointing out the obvious !--- Is it any wonder we slip and break a rule round here once in awhile ?--


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

Rose I'm not upset with doing your job -- Some things I just find things strange !-- I'm still amused by "What's your favorite CBD product "-- Pot farmering site  and pot farmers tend to make product not buy it -- I find that question as out of place as the people that show up trying to sell weed to pot farmers !-- Maybe if it had been what is your most effective CBD recipe or such ?-- Maybe there is a pot retail site where users talk of thier favorite products we don't do that so much  ?- --Moving **** around ?- Wish I made the rules !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2019)

My favorite cbd is Aliens on moonshine, sure wish i could find the seeds. Oh well, maybe they will be available for the winter months.  Just got a call my young friends daughter is home from college and wants to hang with us. LOL, why in the world. I will roll a joint and enjoy those kids. I love old kids.  
Keef i have never questioned the rules here, MP has been here lots longer than any of us.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2019)

RE, so far so good. I will take a picture in the morning, it is HOT now. Thank you for asking.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 2, 2019)

The kids like hanging with you cuz your fun and you roll joints...lol!
Let us know when you find soma that aliens on moonshine!!!


----------



## umbra (Jun 2, 2019)

Lol, the selection of weed you have ain't too bad either


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

I wasn't questioning U or the rules Rose !-- Rules are rules !- U didn't make them !--I broke them - Should I do 3 days in the hole ?-- 
Just for the record ?--I don't think "Alien Moonshine" is a CBD product --- It's what U would use to  make CBD products from !


----------



## Keef (Jun 2, 2019)

Hey Rooster /Toolman !- I see U down there !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 2, 2019)

Keef, I think you’ve already done all the time in the hole you need...pretty sure...I made some thc products this morning...there could be some cbd in there too but you prolly wouldn’t notice...my wifey will let me know how I did....I think I did ok...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 3, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Heading to 95 here and bumping 100 by Wednesday....got tropical moisture/system coming in for end of week. Its that time of the year boaters everywhere! We all know the type....only handles a boat couple times a year. Watch out for them ! ...This guy will need a weeks worth of bong hits after that.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 3, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Rose
I apologise for my part in yesterdays prohibited post.
I DO know better and I got off track.  Again I apologize.
Now,
Its a Beautiful day in the neighborhood!  Been sunny last couple days but maybe rain today.  At least SOME of the farmers got a little planting done.  Gonna be a tuff year on our farmers.


----------



## novitius (Jun 3, 2019)

Good morning guys n gals! It's cold. So cold im wearing pants at 7:45 am....I think the earth is gonna just crack apart, like cement, from the rapid heating and cooling. Maybe just my neck of the woods is like that, idk. ITS COLD THO!! 50*! 
I wish I'd been a wiser young man and understood when I was told I would " feel that later".  
I'm 5 days past my end of the month trip for meds and I still have stuff left! It's only happened twice now. I guess we'll take the drive tomorrow and hopefully it'll be the last trip up north. If I purchase right I can get two months of meds to cover me until harvest.


----------



## Keef (Jun 3, 2019)

Morning OFC- --Storm is coming and my face is locked up - Causing mental changes sometimes --so I may lay low awhile --


----------



## umbra (Jun 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 3, 2019)

Wow Nov...you could sale that 50 degree air here on a grand scale...95 degrees and high humidity here. Just finished 2 hours of push mowing...inside.... shower and cleaned bong shiny clean....new screen..pk loaded....Cannabis cure 1,347....re-hydration aid ! ....bowl of pk and I am ready for another acre lol.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 3, 2019)

HP
Gotta admire a guy who can still use a push mower!
I reduced ALL my trim work to nothing and only sit on the rider to mow now.   WHY I didn't do this years ago is beyond me! lol


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 3, 2019)

GM I still do most of my work with hand tools...manual wood splitter..push mower..hoes, rakes for gardening. I know I cannot prevent ageing or death, but I can try to maintain quality of life. My heritage is British Isles.. cardio vascular issues and diabetes if inactivity come into play.No big secret that I cannot do as much as 25 years of age lol. I keep hammering till I fall out...that will give the neighbors something to talk about ....man I was on the way to work the other day and ol hollowpoint was dead in the yard...hand still gripping the kill bar on that mower lol..I  better hit this bong again  just to make sure I am re-hydrating properly.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2019)

Good Morning Guy

Sometimes as we get older we become more sedentary .  It is great to be active as possible for mental and physical health.  I knew I was old when I started renting a cart when golfing.  lol

Time  to wake and bake.  Enjoy this day OFC!


----------



## umbra (Jun 3, 2019)

Early call, water has too high residual CLO2. Something happened over weekend. Working with the winery's people. Somebody wired something wrong. Flow meter from well reads 1000 gpm. Flow at CLO2 generator reads 697.6 gpm, but at the winery's PLC it reads -297.8 gpm. LOL spent all day trying to figure out what someone else did.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 3, 2019)

Well, I’m still workin on that kitchen...today we put down a new floor laminate...I measured, bought the stuff and figure for sure I’d have to get another box to finish but I think I had less than a square foot left over...not a bad job of estimating and fitting I think...just a couple things left to do and we’re done...time for a little mind medication...join me?


----------



## novitius (Jun 3, 2019)

That sounds like a pickle there Umbra! 
How's every body doing? I hope everyone is happy and medicated. I am for the time being. 
 I'm taking the trip to Michigan tomorrow. Coming home with enough to stay put until my nugs finish up. 
 I pulled the extra light out of the tent. It seems like a star fell from the sky when I check on the girls. It's just not as bright, obviously. I don't know Keef. I think maybe I need a mini split, co2 and 2 more them lights in there. Probably gonna need some drip emitters keep the soil wet too. May as well step up to a 10" fan and filter too then.....


----------



## umbra (Jun 3, 2019)

If you're going to push the envelope, add a biowave.


----------



## novitius (Jun 3, 2019)

Note: Google biowave


----------



## umbra (Jun 3, 2019)

cutting edge Agro science


----------



## umbra (Jun 3, 2019)

you tube might be better


----------



## novitius (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm going to check that out as soon as the firestick connects again. If it doesn't decide to work right I'll check it out in the morning!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 4, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone....Going to be another hot one here....Keep the bong full and AC purring.


----------



## umbra (Jun 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2019)

Good morning all. Boy am i a happy girl this morning. Ya know the new neighbors a couple of years ago with the willow tree? They have three dogs that charge our fence to fight with our 3 dogs.  Makes me crazy cause they stir up dust and get it on my pot really bad.  Dust and sticky nugs are not good. Bud put a temporary fence up so they can't get to the fence. My pot is safe from the dogs and the quiet peaceful yard is back. no barking and trying to push our fence over. I love peace and quiet.  There is a goldfinch eating niger thistle, so pretty, yellow and black. Birds and dogs and pot. woohoo. Have a good summer day. I hope you are all safe and sound with the crazy weather around these  united states.


----------



## ness (Jun 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Thanks Rose I'll be safe here in the a/c.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 4, 2019)

Hey all.  Ordered new recievers for my rc planes last night.   It is amazing how far technology has come in the last 10 years.  Tomorrow  is harvest day again.  Its good to have to plan for harvest.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 4, 2019)

Good morning Guys

My favorite Finch is the Goldfinch Rose. Other types of Finches seem to fight each other around  my Finch feeders.  The Goldfinches don't fight and even share the feeders.  
I have 5 Hummingbird feeders on my deck.  There is constant activity around them year round.  They are called Ana's Hummingbirds and I enjoy watching them when I am smoking on the deck. I also enjoy the tree squirrels on my bird feeder that I fill with sunflower seeds.  There is a covey of doves that come on my deck everyday as well.  My Deck is my fav place to hangout, chill and smoke.  I have 6 clones on my deck and many potted flowers that are doing great. I don't have a lawn or flower beds anymore.  Now I have 2 acres of nature.  I don't get around like I used to but I still enjoy the outdoors.

Enjoy this day my friends!


----------



## umbra (Jun 4, 2019)

They have eradicated the squirrels where I am, the almond and walnut growers want no parts of them. My dogs on the other hand would like to have a couple stop by my back yard for a little get together, lol. I don't have much lawn after the trench Boomer dug looking for that mole.  My plums are almost ready.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 4, 2019)

We have a neighborhood squirrel round here...lives in one of the tall pines across the street...
Putting some trim molding around the kitchen counter tops and floor and my nail gun died...I ain’t hammerin all those dang nails so this project is gonna wait till another day...time to smoke while I think about this...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 4, 2019)

Yall need some squirrel stock? we got em by the bushel here...on the way into town  Sunday morning it was like national squirrel run in front of an auto day. I bet I dodged 10 or more, we have 3 different variety's....fox squirrel ...big red ones and some with white markings and occasionally a black one...cat squirrel...they are smaller and grey usually....then we have a chip monk variety that the locals call a ground squirrel. I bought mine some sunflower seeds...figured we'd have this arraignment,I'd give them the seeds and they would graciously eat them while I watched. Did not work that way....they rushed out....stuffed their jaw pouches full and ran back off to eat them lol.


----------



## umbra (Jun 4, 2019)

Back in NJ, I watched my rottie knock over the trash can. Didn't eat food out of it. Put an empty peanut jar in front of a evengreen bush, then hid behind the bush and just waited until a squirrel came for the peanut butter. She likes to crack their skulls and starts with the brain. End up with 4 claws and a tail on the ground.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 4, 2019)

My cats love to torture them...choke them to their almost gone...lets them recover...releases them close to den tree...then tears out and catches them again right before they hit the tree....start process over again. Some say only cats and man kill on a full stomach.Cats only leave the stomach.


----------



## umbra (Jun 4, 2019)

My rottie was putting on weight and I could figure out why. I didn't feed her enough to get fat. That's when I found her hunting animals in the back yard, lol. She had a stash behind the shed where she would dump the bodies. When she would catch birds in mid air, she would run right off the deck and launch Superman style right at the bird,  catch them in the mouth.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 4, 2019)

She was snacking on wildlife in between meals lol. Dogs are amazing animals...mind baffling so many breeds and all came from the wolf.


----------



## umbra (Jun 4, 2019)

It was 19th century that you saw breeding diversification with dogs. Rotties are an old breed brought by the Romans when the invaded what is Germany today.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2019)

Bud feed the squirrels sunflower seeds and corn on the cob. They take one kernel and eat the germ out of it and toss the rest. Until they are real hungry then they come back and eat the rest, like in the winter. There are about 6 here daily.  That is the news from lake wobegon.


----------



## Gone (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Gone (Jun 4, 2019)

That's just plain mean


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 4, 2019)

Around here they are good for entertainment,,,,,,,and dinner!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all. Boy am i a happy girl this morning. Ya know the new neighbors a couple of years ago with the willow tree? They have three dogs that charge our fence to fight with our 3 dogs.  Makes me crazy cause they stir up dust and get it on my pot really bad.  Dust and sticky nugs are not good. Bud put a temporary fence up so they can't get to the fence. My pot is safe from the dogs and the quiet peaceful yard is back. no barking and trying to push our fence over. I love peace and quiet.  There is a goldfinch eating niger thistle, so pretty, yellow and black. Birds and dogs and pot. woohoo. Have a good summer day. I hope you are all safe and sound with the crazy weather around these  united states.



We have a breeding pair of Baltimore Orioles and Rose Breasted Grosbeaks as well as a bunch of cardinals, blue jays, sparrows, finches, 3 types of woodpeckers (including a pileated), wild turkey 


















 and a couple days ago, a hawk that frequent our feeders. We go thru 40 lbs of sunflower seed, 20 suet packs and 30 oranges a month. Oh, biggest squirrels I’ve ever seen too. 20 years of high calorie seed year round.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2019)

That is a turtle dove in the bottom pic I think...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 5, 2019)

Hey olf, good evening to you all...I wonder if tcbud is gonna give us another show this summer...


----------



## thegloman (Jun 5, 2019)

Good morning y'all!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 5, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...got 3 days of tropical moisture moving across the area. This will be a joint throbber...arthritis deluxe, we can use some rain but not necessarily the 4-5 inches they predict.The river still has not reached crest...Morganza spillway still closed.Will not be long till the flip on this run that was dropped in soil 5-3...looking like next week sometimes...they are really taking off.I try to keep the size down some due to my limited grow space and my desire to try so many strains that are out there.I use maybe 3 or 4 strains at a time to give me variety...got beans to try for years to come at this rate lol.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2019)

Stay safe HP


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 5, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  I think I will lay low and get baked this morning.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 5, 2019)

Looks like more rain here too!
Illinois river is still way over flood stage.  They say flood stage at Pekin is over 19'.  Right now the river is at 27'.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Good morning guys

Tree squirrels are not pesky like those ground squirrels.  They don't burrow and eat mainly stuff like pine nuts and acorns.  I tried to feed them some dried corn on the cob once..  They would not touch it. I heard a noise on my deck later that night and found a possum eating it.  lol
I heard a podcast about the great squirrel war once.  Pretty funny,  Here is a link.  What a great time it was to be a kid back then.  
https://www.iheart.com/podcast/105-...hoolchildren-and-the-great-squirrel-30743827/
Smoke em if you got em.  Have a great day!


----------



## umbra (Jun 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC. going to hit 105 today. next more of the same.


----------



## novitius (Jun 5, 2019)

Sheesh, all this squirrel racism here....So much for love and harmony huh?
Buncha squirrel killers! Poor little squirrels. They just playing and being like toddlers hehe! 
Pesky bastids! I love watching the squirrels causing chaos. 
 Good Morning OFC! Made the run safely. Not a popo in sight the whole way. I got a bunch of wax- white runts and platinum OG, some Blue diesel crumble (sniffing the crumble lifts me up even, terps?) @ 69.1%, I got some gummies, I got some "sand" which is  THC-A diamonds ground up for you @ 79%, 2 disposable pens of GSC and BBHD, a diamond OG 1g cart @ 73% , some of the medicated body rub which works awesome for neuropathy pains in my leg and ankle it's 200/200mg ....oooh and some cannabis infused espresso beans and some chocolate for the old lady. She stashed it away already with some of the gummies ( 6 bucks for 100mg)  and prerolls.... I got her a bunch of stuff this time. Short payment for all my crap she puts up with!  She loves edibles. 
While we were gone the pill maker thing arrived with 1000 "00" caps! I thin kI will finally get into the decarb today. It's as dark as night outside and it's starting to rain. I hear thunder in the distance coming closer. Scary storms these days! yesterday the toll road flooded out. 
Everybody pull up a chair and help me try all this out! I was too tired last night. I took a couple puffs of the bb headband and passed out!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 5, 2019)

Good morning ofc...got up at 7:30 this morning...the earliest I’ve been outa bed in quite some time...not sure why...my whole life I’ve been an early riser but the last couple years I rarely get up before 9...sun comin in the window or noise outside but I just could get back to sleep so now here I am bending your ears...nice haul there Nov...I usually do a chocolate edible just before bed so last night I mixed up the last of my BBxV...I got a bit of something to smoke and I’ll be chopping the current grow in a week or so...I’ve been drinking too much beer lately, actually for quite a while so we’re done with that for a while...see if that’ll change the way I feel in the morning...well, you all have a great day!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 5, 2019)

Nice haul Novi! Sure wish we had dispensaries here.  Raining here too


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 5, 2019)

Sweet score nov...I like those choices


----------



## thegloman (Jun 5, 2019)

Ya got my mouth watering Nov!


----------



## novitius (Jun 5, 2019)

The Blue diesel knocked me out. Just a few little dabs. I just took a 3 hour nap. 
I love the dispensary trip. I walk in there with a plan and then my mind goes blank when I see all the cannabis products....It's like I have to reboot my brain lol. It never fails either.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 5, 2019)

If it happens for us in January as promised, Ill for sure do a bit of sampling too!  I still gotta see what all the fuss is over them 100mg gummies.  I'm thinking I do that and more just to get a buzz Now.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi Peeps, RE, i was thinking of TC Bud yesterday too, i sure hope she does. She taught me a lot about growing. love her. Of, i loved your birds and all the stuff you have going on. If you see the blue bird, will you take another, i have never seen that gold bird either. I am in the desert where no bird wants to live except sparrows and finches. We are happy for those. ha. I planted some flowers this morning. Not it is about 88, nice out. 
I am sorry for all the flooding, i hope you HP and GM are ok and not wet. How bout you ness is it raining there too? I know it is in texas.. My tiny babies are hanging in out there. I will take pics soon.
I am off to get this hair cut and restored to its natural beauty! Ha.
I went to my dispensary yesterday and got mad and left. That was a first. Oh i got some joints, but ....Umbra, that is too damnnnnnhot.


----------



## novitius (Jun 5, 2019)

You probably do gloman. I think 100 mg is the low low end. They were cheap! I'm going to try one pack and see what it does. 
 I think the hype comes from very new or casual users. Mrs. Nov doesn't partake very often but I like to make sure she'll enjoy it when she does. She deserves it. As do we all!
 No squirrel talk today? I have bunnies and squirrels all around us. We get some great birds too. Cardinals and blue jays are pretty common and I swear I seen a pair of bald eagles a day or so ago.


----------



## novitius (Jun 5, 2019)

@Rosebud That's to bad about your trip!


----------



## umbra (Jun 5, 2019)

Home and jumped in the pool. Ahhhh. Sipping on a cocktail, smoking some purple pineapple bomb x BoC. On vacation next week and heading to NC. Buying edibles and vape carts for the trip.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 5, 2019)

Bald eagles are Awesome!
I just discovered a couple years ago that they hang out under the bridges going over the Illinois river during the winter.  They do a lot of fishing in the winter.  I've seen them every year since I found out.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 5, 2019)

Sup ol' farts?

(still) Doing here, so I'm happy! 

Off to the Pot-Doc to get (the wife and I) medical MJ cards! 
Fibromyalgia on her records and well, brain cancer on mine. 

Illegal to grow here but I'll take what I can get as far as the legality side of things.  I cant wait to see what Ohio dispensaries are like.



here is me and my FUCC  (FU Cancer Corvette) doing the 1/4 mile.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 5, 2019)

Today is our volunteer day...we deliver meals on wheels and then I got to replace my neighbors screen door and touch up some painting...now it’s take a few tokes and try to stay cool...only about 92* here...Wednesday so jamming with the buds tonight, playin some tunes...


----------



## novitius (Jun 5, 2019)

Joe420Camel said:


> Sup ol' farts?
> 
> (still) Doing here, so I'm happy!
> 
> ...



I'm in Ohio too Joe. I'm pretty sure you're going to be horribly disappointed. I wish you the best of luck! Also, with Ohio mmj cards you can buy in Michigan.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 5, 2019)

Harvested the rest of my crop today,  got some good looking variations.  Umbra, that BPU cross I have is frostieeee! and colored like a Razzberry.   I have a clone.  Very sativa leaning, I can't wait.  I put 3 Sonic screwdriver and 3 BOC into their big boy pots today along with 2 clones of the Sugarleaf I ran last time.


----------



## umbra (Jun 5, 2019)

I'd like to see some pix, lol. Glad you are finally weed independent. Work the Buckeye purple x GDP into the rotation, you will thank me.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 5, 2019)

novitius said:


> I'm in Ohio too Joe. I'm pretty sure you're going to be horribly disappointed. I wish you the best of luck! Also, with Ohio mmj cards you can buy in Michigan.


yes, looking at leafly's dispensary lists/reviews is disappointing  
I'm always up for a nice drive


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 6, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Plenty of rain today...welcome break from the heat I guess. Today is June 6th of course...in 1944 it was a time the value of your life was measured for the gold in your teeth...the amount of cyanide it takes to choke the life from you....the cost of a Mauser round to kill you...the cost of fuel for an oven to reduce your body to ashes. Teenagers had to face the might of Nazi Germany , my own Dad turned 18 May 17 1944....draft noticed arrived June 1st 1944....not much time to grow up. He did not enter the theater of operation till Dec of same year...arrived just in time for the end of the Battle of the Bulge and went on to cross the Rhine & Muse rivers and ended up on Czechoslovak border . To all that lost their innocence, their loved ones,their lives....We thank you....Freedom is not free!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 6, 2019)

Umbra,  my only camera that takes low res pics is currently lost.  Suffice to say that the buds are looking like frosty almonds.  Small but powerful!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2019)

Is my thinking wrong? If you have some 15% THC bud and some 30% THC bud, and one hit of the 30% gets you buzzed, wouldn’t two hits of the 15% get you the equivalent buzz(if terpene and cannabinol profiles were the same but proportional)? The kid at the dispensary looked at me like I was an alien when I asked that question. Not sure if it was the math that was confusing him or if it was the old fart standing there in front of him that didn’t understand that all the ‘numbers go to 11’...


----------



## novitius (Jun 6, 2019)

G'morning OFC. Weather sucks. Body hurts.Thinking on moving to the Big Island. At least, in my head it's happening.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 6, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Yep, I'm with you Nov.
Woke up with every joint in my body screaming at me.
Who says growing old isn't fun?
I get to help replace windows at the church this morning!
That should get things moving.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 6, 2019)

Planning out my trip to Michigan
There isn't any concentrate to be found in oh-HIGH-o and as much as I love to (vape) flower, I'd so much rather dab some oil/wax/sugar/shatter/terp-sauce/diamonds (etc etc) 
6+ hour round trip


----------



## drcree (Jun 6, 2019)

gooday all


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Of, i loved your birds and all the stuff you have going on. If you see the blue bird, will you take another, i have never seen that gold bird either. I am in the desert where no bird wants to live except sparrows and finches. We are happy for those. ha.


The blue bird is a blue jay. Are they not common out west? We have at least 5 that frequent our yard. Very irritating call/song. The orange bird in that pic is the oriole. They have a cool song. The yellow bird is a gold finch. One of my cats decapitated it and left the head behind. We have Mutual of Omaha’s Wild Kingdom here. Deer, bears, raccoons, Fisher Cats, chipmunks, owls, hummingbirds and though I missed it, a moose once. The bears steal the feeders...


----------



## novitius (Jun 6, 2019)

Joe I can give you some suggestions around Detroit. Print your registration cards and laminate them. It'll make sign up so much easier for everyone. There's a ton of deals up there! Especially for new patients. Have fun!


----------



## umbra (Jun 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## umbra (Jun 6, 2019)

the destroyed yard


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2019)

Nice post hole digger...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2019)

Good morning all. Umbra those dogs are well muscled and I can see why. OMG How did you mow that? 

It is a cloudy cool morning after big thunder and lightning storm last night. It is a perfect day to drink coffee with creme and smoke a joint or two and just relax. Speaking of old tired bodies.... I planted some little flowers yesterday, about 10 of them and can hardly move today. I am thinking exercise might be in order, but i will smoke a joint and thing about it. I made clam chowder last night with bacon. Is it too early to have a bowl?

Joe the camel, so wonderful to see you. I trust if you ever needed anything from me you would let me know.  That was a fast trip in your FUC vette. I just gotta say i am really glad you are alive and kicking it.
I hope your day is awesome OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2019)

OFC, i hear if you have magpie birds you won't have bluebirds as they don't get along. We have those beautiful nasty birds.


----------



## umbra (Jun 6, 2019)

In the trenches I used a weed eater. I actually gave up and suggested my son finish it. He did most of it, lol. Boomer still hasn't caught the mole so I'm waiting until he stops digging to fill it in.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey old folks...hope yer having a good day...I know we have both blue jays and magpies around northern Cali, maybe they don’t like each other and I don’t recall seeing them together but I know they’ve woken me many times while camping...especially the screeching magpies...
Rose it’s never too early for a bowl...oh you mean soup... why not!
I’m hoping for a lazy day but it may go south on me, we’ll see...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> OFC, i hear if you have magpie birds you won't have bluebirds as they don't get along. We have those beautiful nasty birds.


I guess blue jays are not out your way. Go figure. They are impressive. I will try to get some video and pics.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 6, 2019)

Lost another bud to rot so I chopped’m...they had some amber, maybe not 30% but I didn’t want to lose any more...even with just three plant it was too crowded in there...I think I need to be more proactive in trimming down below as a lot of those buds weren’t getting sufficient light anyway and they are a pain to trim...
Well we make the best of it with what we got and learn...actually we’re still getting a lot for the space involved...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 6, 2019)

Yep, I hate trimmin too keef...make my back hurt and my fingers sticky...note for next grow...trim all of that crap down under the net off & keep it clean thru flower...I got a lotta immature popcorn bud and I put most of it in the trim pile...is there enough thc on that stuff to use for something? Like maybe make some hash of something?
If so point me in the right direction for some schooling info...what do I need to do that?and such as that...
Got it all trimmed up and drying, I got more trim than bud which I suppose could be normal although there is a lotta small bud in that trim as well...


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 6, 2019)

2RE, gitcha  one of those magical butter machines.  I give half my trim to a buddy, he smokes it and says its just fine.  The other half goes in the butter machine.  I make edibles out of my trim and it works out great.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2019)

I use a slow cooker to make coconut oil canna butter with my trim. I slow cook overnight and get some really nice butter...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 6, 2019)

I make my wife butter from our buds but I kinda wanted to try making some hash...just for grins...


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 6, 2019)

I must have a sign on my back.  1100 this morning another Harley with wiring problems showed up at my house.  I swear, If ya don't know how,,,,just don't.  I almost rode this one into the river.  Foolish human replaced the handlebar switches and when I hit the turn signal switch the starter engaged and 800 lbs. of Harley proceeded to walk over me.  Fortunatly all stopped before disaster.  I took a pretty good lick but the scoot is fine.  9 out of 14 wires were wrong.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 6, 2019)

I'll mail you a set of bubble bags if you wanna make hash.  To much work for me, you can have 'em


----------



## umbra (Jun 6, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I make my wife butter from our buds but I kinda wanted to try making some hash...just for grins...


Freeze the trim and shake it thru a sieve. Nick does it that way. I think he got the sieve on Amazon. 120 micron, something like that


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 7, 2019)

I use those for bouncing buds but yup that would work too.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 7, 2019)

Bouncing buds?


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 7, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...WE made Friday again ! Those Blue Jays are plentiful here....noisy and testy birds....like to torment the cats...land just out of range and fuss at them. Came in one day big pile of blue jay feathers on walk,guess he did not see the one hid in the bush by walk.That Rotti is excellent at soil aeration lol...there are so many hairless moles here he would stay in the yard 24-7...my cats dig for them as well. Hitting on some Blueberry this morning in the bong. Added some digital timers to the grow room...power outages make you correct the manual ones often,these have battery back up...Vivosun manufacturer....easy to set up and work great ...so far.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I'll mail you a set of bubble bags if you wanna make hash.  To much work for me, you can have 'em


Could not agree more. Way too much work. I also have a set of bubble bags I have tried giving away. Made some bubble once and though I thought I had dried it out well, apparently I hadn’t so I wound up with about a quarter ounce of moldy hash(read as garbage). I’ve seen videos of folks using dry ice and a sifter. No water so less chance of moldy hash.


----------



## novitius (Jun 7, 2019)

Chirp chirp OFC! I'm feeling better today. Yesterday was a rough one. Anyone heard from Keef or am I just not able to see his messages? I hope everyone is doing ok with the storms. The weather has been nuts the last few years but it's really showing off lately. Storms just appearing and dumping rain then clearing out just as fast. HAARP and DARPA folks! 
TRying to decide which beans to put to work now.... Got a lot to choose from and some OFC genetics have been added to my stash. 
Everyone have a great day!


----------



## thegloman (Jun 7, 2019)

Good morning yall!
About those hash bags.........
They really ARE a lot of work but if you have a lot to process they do a great job.
I used a cement mixer to run multiple pounds at a time then strain thru a larger screen into a trash can. After all was run then I poured the strained water thru the hash bags.  Worked Great!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2019)

Good morning peeps, Thanks for the bird pic's.  I am up early to take the rehab kids to buy a car. They wanted me to pick them up at 7 am... the dealership doesn't open till 9, i think they are excited. It is 49 degrees here this morning.  I saw a bit of holes on my tiny plant, i will put some DE on the ground this am. 
Umbra, i hope you have fun seeing your son and looking around NC. I know you have been there but boy it is a beautiful state. So pretty. 
Nov, Keef said he would be gone for a bit. Have a great Friday peeps. Hi Ness, how are you


----------



## drcree (Jun 7, 2019)

gooday all


----------



## umbra (Jun 7, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Good Morning OFC...WE made Friday again ! Those Blue Jays are plentiful here....noisy and testy birds....like to torment the cats...land just out of range and fuss at them. Came in one day big pile of blue jay feathers on walk,guess he did not see the one hid in the bush by walk.That Rotti is excellent at soil aeration lol...there are so many hairless moles here he would stay in the yard 24-7...my cats dig for them as well. Hitting on some Blueberry this morning in the bong. Added some digital timers to the grow room...power outages make you correct the manual ones often,these have battery back up...Vivosun manufacturer....easy to set up and work great ...so far.
> 
> View attachment 253116


That's my weimaraner, Boomer, not my rottie. Good morning OFC. Nice to be on vacation. Wake n bake. Hitting on some bpu x killing field with a chunk of black hash on top.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 7, 2019)

Check this out...remember I complain about the strange happenings at the local prisons,this article confirms my suspicions and it does not do justice to what really goes on. There is two prisons at the location mentioned...one is owned by the hosting parish...the other by a Prison management company. The one owned by the management company was built for the previous sheriff based on his management skills,who happened to be a retired State trooper. He also had the contract in 2 parishes to cut the grass on the state roads. Prisoners manned his tractors and a deputy was the supervisor...hard to not be successful when you have no payroll...no taxes ...no workers comp.He is retired now. Now back to the current issue. between the 2 prisons is a manufacturing company....they make the control rooms for off shore oil platforms. As you've already guessed....they use prison labor. Read this article....amazing this is happening in America...Be your own judge.

https://truthout.org/articles/asylum-seekers-are-being-disappeared-in-private-louisiana-jails/


----------



## thegloman (Jun 7, 2019)

I have an uncle serving life in Florida prisons.
He is a welder by trade and they work his butt off for slave wages.


----------



## novitius (Jun 7, 2019)

Prison is definitely an industry. It is utter **. 
The way I see it in America we stand for GOD. Gold, Oil and drugs. That's all we're after and that's how it's going to be forever.


----------



## umbra (Jun 7, 2019)

I think the God part is a sham. The rest is all money, doesn't matter how you get it or keep it. The God part is so you don't have to pay taxes.


----------



## novitius (Jun 7, 2019)

GOD is an acronym Umbra. I agree, it is a sham. The real God lives within all of us.


----------



## ness (Jun 7, 2019)

umbra said:


> the destroyed yard
> View attachment 253109
> View attachment 253110
> View attachment 253111



Umbra he is having fun, that's all that counts.  He just might figure out just how to caught that mole. I have my sand patches and hole around my yard as well.  Have a good evening.


----------



## ness (Jun 7, 2019)

2RE, I make dry ice hash in a kangaroo (sp) shaking can.  But instead of dry ice I use 12-14 nickels.  It works.  Kraven mention in a post a while back.  So, I got one and that is what I'll use next time I make hash.  Good stuff.
'


----------



## ness (Jun 7, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Good Morning OFC...WE made Friday again ! Those Blue Jays are plentiful here....noisy and testy birds....like to torment the cats...land just out of range and fuss at them. Came in one day big pile of blue jay feathers on walk,guess he did not see the one hid in the bush by walk.That Rotti is excellent at soil aeration lol...there are so many hairless moles here he would stay in the yard 24-7...my cats dig for them as well. Hitting on some Blueberry this morning in the bong. Added some digital timers to the grow room...power outages make you correct the manual ones often,these have battery back up...Vivosun manufacturer....easy to set up and work great ...so far.
> 
> View attachment 253116



lol hollowpoint.  Done that before.


----------



## ness (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello Rose, the kids are doing real good.  A car is a big step.  Been under the weather myself lately.  Rose I'm lighting up.  pass pass


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 8, 2019)

Good Morning All....Got lucky on this current rain event...about an inch...just right for the garden. Maxwell house in my cup and cherry bomb in bong....what a morning blast!


----------



## novitius (Jun 8, 2019)

Morning OFC! Going to break out the sand- King's Kalon and top the white runtz with it. I think coffee is in order too. Have a good saturday everyone


----------



## thegloman (Jun 8, 2019)

Good morning y'all!


----------



## drcree (Jun 8, 2019)

gooday all.  it's a beautiful day on the island and it's my dad's birthday.  he's 91 years old.


----------



## umbra (Jun 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2019)

Good morning all, Happy birthday to your 91-year-old dad dcree. That is pretty special. I hope he is in good health.

Umbra, glad you are on vaca. Ness, i hope you feel better. 

So we have Bosnian neighbors that are very interesting. They came over after their Romadon and asked us to come over this morning for coffee. Bud is scared, as he should be. Their coffee is very scary, in fact everything they bring is pretty horrible and we can't eat it. They have hearts of gold and they went thru hell to come here.  Really. hell. So wish us well. i have been before and it is like high tea, very involved and lots of terrible food on the big coffee table. We don't want to hurt their feelings. but i don't want to throw up either. How can you make such bad coffee?  Real world problems. Their son will be there so it will be nice to have an interpreter for us. They are very nice. My Bosnian sucks. Bud is eating now and will tell them  he is full.... lol

Ness, the rehab kids got their car yesterday. been clean for 98 days. I think it is harder now for them probably.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 8, 2019)

Good morning ofc...Good for the kids Rose, and good for you too for helping them...they say it works if you work it!!!
One of our sons married an Egyptian girl and her mother makes stuff that just doesn’t appeal to my appetite though I usually try to take a few bites...I make my own coffee though...and a bowl for breakfast!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 8, 2019)

Hey everyone.  Second wiring job is done, now I can hopefully work on my own.  98 days sober huh?  I hope they have a good month.  91 years is a lot.  Lets hope for another 90!  I have one lonely little Gorrilla Glue #4 growing in the back.  I'm thinking she is about ready to take off and I'm verrry quiet around her like Elmer Fudd says.  I don't want her tofind out her destiny is to get cut up into clones.  

Peace everybody


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 8, 2019)

I must be the oddball.  I like Egyptian food.


----------



## drcree (Jun 8, 2019)

me too--in moderation


----------



## ness (Jun 9, 2019)

drcree said:


> gooday all.  it's a beautiful day on the island and it's my dad's birthday.  he's 91 years old.


Happy Birthday to your Dad drcee.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## ness (Jun 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Rose the kids must of been so excited to get there car.  You to I bet.  Wishing you and Bud the best day.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 9, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Congratulations to your Dad dcree 91 is quite an accomplishment! Church OG and coffee ...breakfast of champions....I will need it for my trip to town, I shop early on Sunday mornings to avoid the rush and gunfire. Enjoy your day and your cannabis breaks ! Peace


----------



## thegloman (Jun 9, 2019)

Good morning yall!


----------



## drcree (Jun 9, 2019)

gooday all and thank you for your comments on my dad's day.  i can recall him saying he wanted to live to be 100.  he just might make it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2019)

Good morning,  or afternoon, i should say, i been gardening this morning it has been lovely. Just came in to say hi and I better get out there before july and global warming hit.


----------



## novitius (Jun 9, 2019)

Hello OFC! I put the 2nd light back in. AC is running regardless, I may as well take advantage. There's sugar on the leaves already!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2019)

Good evening OFC

I have been out of town visiting some friends outside of Sacramento.  I saw a concert Friday night and had a great weekend.  I hope everyone had an awesome weekend as well.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 10, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....The weather Gods have cut us some slack ....high of 79 for tomorrow,that is wild for the middle of June in this area.Just in time as the grass is jumping after the rain,around here grass cutting is right up there with BBQ and church in popularity lol. All though my type of grass cutting may not be approved at the highest levels.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 10, 2019)

Good morning yall!
HP.  Our kind of grass cutting is FOR SURE not approved at my church! Lmao!  When my preacher found out I use mmj he nearly had a heart attack. 
Got another preacher friend who uses and gets his mmj from Me. 
From where I sit its hilarious.
I don't care what no one says, a good Doobie pairs nicely with BBQ!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 10, 2019)

Good morning ereryone! Its gonna rain here today but that's ok, all the parts for my planes come today so I can go thru them and get ready for some rc flying, when the weather permits.  1st time since 2007 so I think I'll save the big stuff for a later date and use the small (cheap) stuff to retrain the thumbs


----------



## ness (Jun 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## novitius (Jun 10, 2019)

Morning OFC!waiting for the lights to come on. We're gonna get rain too.

Edit- my camera doesn't pick up the trichs to well where it hasn't become dense yet but the leaves are covered. That's the PC. The HGK is doing ok. She's getting dense.  My hands are sticky now from plucking a few leaves!


----------



## drcree (Jun 10, 2019)

gooday all.  _just another manic monday_


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 10, 2019)

Pollen...


----------



## umbra (Jun 10, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC. NC is fun. Puddin drove to NC and we wandered thru a few trendy hipster antique stores. Found this little out of the way craft beer bar in some sleepy little town. After sampling some brews had crazy good vegetarian meal. Made Cali look like they don't know what they are doing,  lol. Wound up doing set on a borrowed banjo for the open Mike at the bar. It was a blast.
Did breakfast this morning in another sleepy little town that has diner/ grocery store in an old cotton gin warehouse. Lol, I could get used to this.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2019)

Good morning, that sounds awesome Umbra, sounds like Umbra is moving.... How far apart are your son and puddin? 
OF, i was afraid that was pollen. We have been so bad around here for weeks.  The rain the other night helped. Is that off an evergreen by chance?

Ness, how are you?  I am sitting here in my jammies after cleaning up the family room and transplanting some solo cups to 1 gallon pots. Thinking another joint and a nap sound good bout now.
Good to see all you guys today!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Good afternoon Guys






Enjoy this day!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 10, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> OF, i was afraid that was pollen. We have been so bad around here for weeks.  The rain the other night helped. Is that off an evergreen by chance?



I think it is a mix of pine and weeping willow. There is also gypsy moth excrement and sap from the willow as the caterpillars are doing a number on that poor tree.


----------



## umbra (Jun 10, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning, that sounds awesome Umbra, sounds like Umbra is moving.... How far apart are your son and puddin?
> OF, i was afraid that was pollen. We have been so bad around here for weeks.  The rain the other night helped. Is that off an evergreen by chance?
> Puddin
> Ness, how are you?  I am sitting here in my jammies after cleaning up the family room and transplanting some solo cups to 1 gallon pots. Thinking another joint and a nap sound good bout now.
> Good to see all you guys today!


Puddin is about 2 hours away, lol. Much closer than Cali.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 11, 2019)

Man, I hate nights like this.  Apnea acting up which means Harley won't let me sleep.  Its 4 am and I think I need a whole j to maybe give me some rest.


----------



## ness (Jun 11, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  I'm sorry to say that we lost our beloved pet Little Bit.   She had cancer.  She is missed.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 11, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Cool morning here in the Delta....I hope your sleep is better St Nick,lack of sleep is ruff to deal with.I had one of those morning yesterday that I just did not feel well,all the numbers great no other symptoms ....other than old age lol. Shook it off by noon and all was well, a purple kush kinda well...that one strain seems to cure most of my problems. Burnin 1 that is a jungle you have there....put a gold star on that run! Sorry about your loss Ness...Peace all


----------



## thegloman (Jun 11, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Ness
So sorry about your beloved Little Bit.   
Sometimes its harder losing a pet than a person.


----------



## ness (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you hollowpoint, gloman.

Nurse Larry, she is the best plant I have right now.  Picture isn't that good, snap with a flip phone.  I order a camera, sent it back because it was worse than the flip phone.  As, soon as I get my money back I'll go to walmart and see want they have for camera's.  Oh a mouse got at Nurse Larry, dug a hole from the bottom up.  Put her into shock a little.


----------



## drcree (Jun 11, 2019)

sorry about your baby ness2.  huge void.  we are nearing that point right now with our german shorthair, crockett.  we won't let him linger--there's just no heart in that.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2019)

Sorry for your loss, ness. Sorry that your pup is nearing the end as well, drcree. Losing an animal family member is without a doubt like (or worse in a lot of cases) than losing a human family member.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 11, 2019)

Whew! What a rough night.  Ness, sorry to hear about your pup.  Today I am gonna empty the drying room.


----------



## ness (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you drcree, oldfogey, Nick.  She was loved, and now she at peace.  I know we all love our pets.  We take care of them and they are royal and love us in return.


----------



## novitius (Jun 11, 2019)

Morning OFC! Sorry to hear about  Little Bit, Ness. I'm sure she was comfortable! That's a nice looking bud! 
I like the grow space Burnin1. I had the idea to put shelves into a tent. You just turned shelves into a tent. Genius! 
I think when this crop finishes I'm going to have to dry in the tent they're growing in. My mom has moved into our spare bedroom. Bummer. We are talking about moving into a bigger house. Which would be good.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2019)

good morning all, Ness, I am so sorry. It is so hard. She was lucky to have you as her mom, that is for sure. 
Nice, do you not use a cpap?  You better get one, we kinda like having you here alive.  It is going to get hot for a couple of days then cool down for a bit. Thinking i need to make sure my plants have enough of what the need to get thru this first hot spell..

Umbra, i hope you are having a wonderful time.
Peace out peeps.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 11, 2019)

Good morning ofc...ness, sorry bout your dog...that’s tough...looks like another hot one today...my backyard girls are doing pretty well...I fed them some of rosebuds tea yesterday...this place is finally starting to get back to normal after the kitchen teardown...only a couple more things to finish up...


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I am so sorry about the loss of your fur baby Ness. Lil Bit will always be with you in some way. 
Nurse Larry looks awesome!

2Red: Your outdoor girls look great!  Better than mine for sure. 

Have a fantastic day friends!


----------



## umbra (Jun 11, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> good morning all, Ness, I am so sorry. It is so hard. She was lucky to have you as her mom, that is for sure.
> Nice, do you not use a cpap?  You better get one, we kinda like having you here alive.  It is going to get hot for a couple of days then cool down for a bit. Thinking i need to make sure my plants have enough of what the need to get thru this first hot
> 
> Yes Rose having fun. Duke gardens in Durham , NC


----------



## umbra (Jun 11, 2019)

Trying to post pix, but too large


----------



## ness (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you guys for the kind words.  She will be missed.  Everyone have a good afternoon.


----------



## umbra (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2019)

Wow that is beautiful.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 11, 2019)

Rose,  long story but I can't wear one related to panic attacks


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2019)

Shoot, even the nasal "pillows" I can't wear a mask either. Sorry Nick.


----------



## umbra (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 11, 2019)

What’s a good strain to combat depression...


----------



## umbra (Jun 11, 2019)

Blueberry


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2019)

I think sativas or hybrids cinex,jack Herrer,,lambsbread, chocolope, for depression


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks for the recommends!!! My wife is having an issue with her son and his wife and has been very depressed about it...
We went to a local dispense today and she got some oil...it came in a syringe much like rso I guess though it doesn’t say anything like that...so they said just squeeze out a half rice grain size to start...it contains 532mg cbd and 99mg thc...like 5:1 cbd:thc...so we’ll see how that goes....she doesn’t like smoking so we opted for the oil...
I bought some Canna Tsu as I’ve been wanting to try some high cbd ever since the first time I tried it...this particular dispensary it seems has tested everything they sell...don’t know if that is the norm as I don’t frequent dispensary’s...
Anyway this tests at 342mg cbd and only 27 mg thc so that’s like about 10:1...I smoked a bowl and as expected I’m not impressed with the smoking flavor...but it is pretty relaxing which is what I was looking for...I got plenty of thc if I want to add that...
I hope the oil will help my wife let go of some of her sorrow...Sorrow is the best way to describe what she’s feeling right now...
I know it’ll work out eventually...but sometimes life can be hard as you all know...
Thanks for allowing me to ventilate my day...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 12, 2019)

Rose, I did search and came up with some of the same strains but it seems like they are kinda hard to come by in my neck of the woods...more strain to seek out live I guess(or seeds)...cheers!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 12, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....59 degrees this morning...feels great,  a rare treat 9 days before the solstice . Coffee and Blueberry helping me to get going today,added another product line to my business...so I can use a lil help lol. Peace


----------



## novitius (Jun 12, 2019)

Morning OFC!! Hope everyone has a great day today! 
2RE- sorry to hear about your families troubles. I hope you can find something to help them cope with the rough time.  I've found that OG's emanating from #18 or Kosher seem to help me with depression. Also Headband and GSC.


----------



## umbra (Jun 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Have been enjoying my vacation. Craft beer has been phenomenal,  the food even better. The weather has been quite good. Not too hot or humid. Miss the dogs, lol. Going to check out some local live music next couple days.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2019)

I think I have either a bear or raccoon frequenting my bird/squirrel feeders at night. The suet cages get torn off the tree they are on, they have figured out that they can remove the plexiglass from the feeders and they broke a pretty good sized branch to get at one of my oriole feeders. We have had both bear and raccoons in the past. I may have to start taking the feeders down in the evening. I don’t mind feeding them. I just don’t like them breaking things...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2019)

Good morning all, 
RE, i am sorry for your wife's sadness. That is so hard. Our kids can break our hearts sometimes. Give her a hug from me . She has a good husband that i know she appreciates.
OF, a bear???? omg, 
Umbra, continue to have fun. I bet your dogs miss you too.  
It is going to get hot today. Bud sprayed dr zymes on the little plants this morning. I appreciate that. Have a great day peeps. and lets smoke some pot.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2019)

Re
 I m going to look for satva seeds for your better half.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 12, 2019)

Good afternoon

2Re:  Sativas make me giggley like my favorite Sour Diesel.  I hope you find a strain that puts a smile on your better half.

I broke down and bought a vape pen last week.  I bought a vape cartridge for it and took it to a concert with me last weekend.  We were vaping and getting high through the whole concert.  It seemed to me no one noticed or cared we were getting high. No lighter to light up my face when I spark a joint, no smoke and no ashes.  Very discreet. So cool to live in these modern times  ha ha
https://www.amazon.com/UPGRADED-2019-True-Kaizen-Aromatherapy-Oil/dp/B07RD41FFG/ref=sr_1_1?crid=GKN2TEIN25T4&keywords=vape+pen+kaizen&qid=1560360500&s=gateway&sprefix=vape+pen+ka,aps,234&sr=8-1

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> OF, a bear???? omg,
> It is going to get hot today. Bud sprayed dr zymes on the little plants this morning. I appreciate that. Have a great day peeps. and lets smoke some pot.



We had a black bear a year or so ago take the feeders off into the woods. They are not as dangerous as the grizzlies you folks have out west. They are timid and unlikely to bother humans or pets unless cornered or young cubs are around. I haven’t seen any bear scat this year so I am leaning towards a big raccoon. We have had a mom with a handful of young ‘uns in the past. I need to get a wild life camera...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 12, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Re
> I m going to look for satva seeds for your better half.


Rose I’m growing some blue dream autos...mostly Sativa I guess...we’ll see if that’ll help...one issue is that she recently, well a few months ago decided to cut out some of her(what I call happy pills) pharma meds...she was having trouble sleeping so she stopped taking them...she’s still not sleeping well so I don’t think that was the answer...a lotta unknowns when we start getting old huh...
Have a great day y’all..!


----------



## umbra (Jun 12, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> 2Re:  Sativas make me giggley like my favorite Sour Diesel.  I hope you find a strain that puts a smile on your better half.
> 
> ...


At a kava kava bar. Display of cbd products. Did a drink that was a mix of kava and kractom.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 12, 2019)

umbra said:


> At a kava kava bar. Display of cbd products. Did a drink that was a mix of kava and kractom.


Was there a noticeable pain relief effect?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 12, 2019)

The dispense we went to yesterday had a whole bunch of stuff I’d never seen before...drinks and such...I have a green herb vape but I wouldn’t mind trying a regular vape sorta pen...
I’m glad they are 30 miles away...lol


----------



## umbra (Jun 12, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Was there a noticeable pain relief effect?


very relaxed but very alert and focused


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2019)

umbra said:


> At a kava kava bar. Display of cbd products. Did a drink that was a mix of kava and kractom.



Be careful of that kratom stuff(I’d call it another term but it would be all asterisks). It is a stimulant and EXTREMELY addictive. One of my sons had 3 seizures before we figured out that he was addicted to it. It took him a couple weeks to wean himself off it. Most of what I have read says it is as addictive as heroin. I know occasionally wading into addictive stuff for a short period of time isn’t a big deal. Just giving you and others a heads up...


----------



## umbra (Jun 12, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Be careful of that kratom stuff(I’d call it another term but it would be all asterisks). It is a stimulant and EXTREMELY addictive. One of my sons had 3 seizures before we figured out that he was addicted to it. It took him a couple weeks to wean himself off it. Most of what I have read says it is as addictive as heroin. I know occasionally wading into addictive stuff for a short period of time isn’t a big deal. Just giving you and others a heads up...


Dont like it that much, lol.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2019)

Me neither(as if my public service announcement was too vague)...

Literally spent hours in the ER. Both visits he told the docs that he took kratom as a workout supplement. They knew nothing about it because, like cannabis, it isn’t covered by the mainstream medical literature(propaganda)...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2019)

I forgot where i get my beneficials, do you remember Umbra?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 13, 2019)

Would this be the place Rose?
https://www.buglogical.com/


----------



## ness (Jun 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 13, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone...Another day in cannaland...today has to be flip day...they are growing so fast but that is a good thing...got some smoking genetics inline for next run! Chemdawg rocking the bong this morning...off for new tires on service truck. Peace


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 13, 2019)

Raining steady outside, rivers coming up and I can live with it.  My closet is full again.
Finished the harvesting and jarring yesterday.  I didn't weigh it all but together I got pretty close to a lb. out of the 4 that were left.  Not bad for a first grow in a new room, specially considering I have been running it by remote control.  I got 6 oz. from my BPU cross, 5 oz. from the Colorado Cookies, 1/2 oz from my one bag seed plant and 5 and 1/2 oz. of Sugarface.  Amazingly, the Sugarface I got as a freebie when I ordered seeds last winter turned out to be the best of the bunch.  I have 9 more getting ready for the next run.  I topped them all for the last time and as soon as they recover I'll take another cutting of clones and off to the races again.  Next time I will be aiming for 1/2 lb. a plant.


----------



## novitius (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice job Nick! I have 4 plants runnning right now and I'm just hoping for a 1/2#.
It rained all day yesterday and the day before. It's drizzling now. Sinuses are running like race horses. 
All in all everything seems good so far this day. Wake n bake consists of a bottom layer of white runtz shatter, blue diesel crumble and topped with kings kalon sand. 
My girls are on day 28 today. They're looking good and oily too! That Peyote Critical has one of the best smells ever. I figured out her red stems are because of her purple genetics by looking through Barney's website descriptions.
I had an idea and bought a 10x10 b&w poly square. I might build a veg area like Burnin1's but smaller.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Good Afternoon good people

Time to for me to smoke some Zkittlez.  Join me if you can.





Enjoy this day!


----------



## umbra (Jun 13, 2019)

Smoking some Grape Krush and drinking a Brew Nirvana IPA.


----------



## umbra (Jun 13, 2019)

At Ackland museum in Chapel Hill.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 13, 2019)

Does anybody use compost tea as a foliar spray?
I'm curious if it should be rinsed off the next day with fresh water or just left on?
Also with Dr. Zymes.  Do you rinse the next day with fresh water or leave it on.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 13, 2019)

How often and how long do you guys burp your jarred and curing weed?


----------



## mrcane (Jun 13, 2019)

Good afternoon O.F.C having a beautiful day here in PNW.. just picked up a new Chevy Bolt E V, we have way to much solar power so this should take care of that..
RE ...it depends on how long the weed has been in the jars..at first daily then weekly and so on. Once cured I will let it sit for months, if it last that long
Hope that you are all having a wonderful day..  I'm puffin on some Papaya join me if you like...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 13, 2019)

I burp a couple times a week for first month and then may be bi weekly for the next month...of course I be in the jars for samples all the time lol. I have some examples over 2 years old and still very fine smoke.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Does anybody use compost tea as a foliar spray?
> I'm curious if it should be rinsed off the next day with fresh water or just left on?
> Also with Dr. Zymes.  Do you rinse the next day with fresh water or leave it on.



leave them both on, no need to rinse.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 13, 2019)

My sister is in from out of state. She has no tolerance for weed. Gave her a brownie. Now my wife and sister are watching you tube videos on how to dance the hustle...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 13, 2019)

And participating...


----------



## thegloman (Jun 13, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> leave them both on, no need to rinse.


Thanks Rose!
I took all my girls outside for a good drenching and foliar spraying of compost tea.  I figure its a good idea to give them a good spraying of Dr. Zyme too in case any bugs tried to hitch a ride back indoors.
Dr. Zyme says it can be used effectively as a drench too to kill fungus gnats and larve and eggs in the soil.
   Its gnat season here now so that's Good info!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 14, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Its Friday....gotta smile on that news ! Its a blueberry kinda morning here. Spidey sense was tingling yesterday morning...check tire wear it sang. Good thing I did,cord was broke with hole through steel and a rock in the hole fixing to go through inner liner...  Peace


----------



## drcree (Jun 14, 2019)

gooday all.

HP, get some new tires, will ya?


----------



## thegloman (Jun 14, 2019)

Good morning yall!
HP
Good catch bro!   Its always better to change it out at a location of YOUR choosing rather than the road


----------



## ness (Jun 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC. It's a cool morning, tem 60, Hum is also in the 60's.   Brewing some tea and getting ready for this day.   Getting ready to do the yard work, get it done before the heat come in this afternoon. at 87.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 14, 2019)

Ok, so I'm using kiddie pools as my drip pans in my grow room and 1 of them had a leak.
Needless to say there was a mess!   I used that stuff called flexseal to patch the holes and boy that stuff works good!
Now my girls are back indoors enjoying the good life!


----------



## novitius (Jun 14, 2019)

G'Morning  OFC! IT's chilly here but it looks like the rain is holding off for now. Waiting on the lights to pop on so I can water + feed the girls. Not to many more weeks and they'll be coming down. 
Just waiting.... Still trying to decide what I should do. I could build a small veg area but there no really decent place to put it. It would have to be hanging out in the open and that's not going to work. I thought about stacking up a bunch of boxes along the wall and then growing inside the cardboard structure. Just make it look like boxes against a wall ya know? But that seems sketchy and probably disaster prone. I don't want to slow it down, this was spose to be perpetual.


----------



## umbra (Jun 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Weather has been great. Been driving around and looking at houses, lol. Sampling beers and food in towns I like. Been going to live bands everynight


----------



## thegloman (Jun 14, 2019)

Nov
I made a small room out of Styrofoam insulation panels that has worked quite well.


----------



## novitius (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks Gloman. I'll add that to the list of ideas. I'm to hard headed to give up. Styrofoam panels with the shiny stuff?


----------



## thegloman (Jun 14, 2019)

I did my nursery box using the shiney stuff but the room is just plain white panals


----------



## umbra (Jun 14, 2019)

CBD is legal in NC, so picked up a pre roll for $10, lol. Same thing in Cali is $2


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 14, 2019)

Good morning ofc...get it’s friday...what’s that mean....nothing if your retired like me...cheer y’all smoke’m if ya got’m...

Gonna go watch a local band try to be somebody tonight...


----------



## novitius (Jun 14, 2019)

Umbra you're in a nice area! I lived up there doing home remodels for a while. There's a town right across the SC border that's beautiful. I just can't remember the name of it to save my life. It's a wealthy beach town. Beautiful houses!


----------



## umbra (Jun 14, 2019)

I like the area. I want to be near my son and be able to afford to retire. But I want a life of my own as well. Craft beer and live music are things I enjoy. So coming to visit was another reason to see my son.


----------



## novitius (Jun 14, 2019)

I really miss living and working in the Carolina's. It's a different world down there. There's always some kind of work to be had too. I lived down there on a tool belt  thats all i had! Well, some clothes and a cell phone and truck. But you get it. 
The only downside is the dark age politics, tho they're falling down, and hurricanes. Rain from every direction. Like that scene in Forrest Gump. Oh, and teh Brown Recluse! Don't let that bugger bite ya  :/


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 15, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...The South wind has brought our humidity back, so its back to 3 shirts a day lol. Mataro Blue in the bong...this strain is growing on me nice morning smoke....real smooth.   Peace


----------



## umbra (Jun 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 15, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Well I guess we're getting the rain some of you had the last coupe days.  I'm hoping it stays moderate cuz I spread a lot of grass seed and Id like it to stay put.
A little of Keefs Night Shade x Black Berry Snow Lotus in the bong and a cup of jo, and I think Ill watch the rain and nap.
I hope y'all have a relaxing day too!


----------



## ness (Jun 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## novitius (Jun 15, 2019)

Morning OFC! Still trying to decide how to conceal a small veg area. Maybe I can rearrange and tuck it into a closet. The buds I have growing look better everyday! The Holy Grail Kush is starting to look really nice. The buds on both strains are already the size of the auto at it's finish and they're much  more dense. Those king led's are doing a great job. 
I'm beginning to worry about humidity as I see it getting over 60%  easily with the weather. Have any of you guys used the non compressor type dehumidifiers in a tent or room and had it do the job intended?


----------



## drcree (Jun 15, 2019)

gooday all.  gosh it's the middle of june already


----------



## zigggy (Jun 15, 2019)

good morning OFC,,,,,i would like to say im fine but that would be a lie,,,,,,,,my son is good ive sent him to live with his aunt for a while as I try to get my world back together ,,,,,my best friend a friend ive had since 6th grade ,,my maid of honor at my wedding,,,the godmother to my child ,,,a person I call sister has ended her life a 2 weeks ago ,,,she was an RN at st judes children hospital ,,,see left me a note saying to care and love my boy ,,,but she could not take it any longer ,,,( no matter what I  do they all die,)
,,she called me the night before to come by and smoke ,,,having just harvested I have plenty of weed we smoked two joints talked about old boyfriends and how crazy my dad would get when I would mess up ,and the boys he chased off because he did not like them,and what loser's they turned out to be ,,, dad was right,,,, after smoking and hanging out for over two hours she left ,,I offered her a few joints for the road but she said no,,,,,she gave me a big hung and kiss and waved good by ,,,,I had to tell my 6 year old that she was gone and I don't think I did a very good job it ,,,his gpa had to sit him down and talk with him,,,they were very close ,,,I have to go away for a while but I will be back,,,just need to come to grip with it ,,, I love you guys and I will be back ,,,,,ziggggy


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 15, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  Zigggy,  so sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## novitius (Jun 15, 2019)

Zigggy, that's heartbreaking. Be safe. I'd give ya a hug if I could.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 15, 2019)

Ziggy
Im SO sorry.  There's no words.
Cry it out and cherish the Times you had.   Life must go on but remember we care about you and are here for you.


----------



## Keef (Jun 15, 2019)

Morning OFC- Just passing thru have to catch up later -- Planned to load up and head for East Texas this weekend but my help had to postpone !-- I'm not a happy camper - 
Not excited about going over there anyway but it's my only option at this point !-- I been laying low because I got a short fuse - hair trigger -- Whatever U want to call it !-- I am not a nice guy right now !-- Still got a roof over my head and not going hungry but I am not happy !
I'll have to catch up later - Take care !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2019)

Good morning, Zigggy I am so sorry for you losing ANOTHER PERSON!! sheesh.  I had a friend do that about 10 years ago. I had worked with her for many years. I am still pissed that she did it.  I hope you have more compassion than I have had. A good friend of ours said to me, would you be so mad if she died of cancer? It sucks, that is all i know. You are a good mom and you will get thru this. You are a specialist at getting thru this.
Umbra, I am so glad you are having fun.  You needed a vaca, you work very hard.
Nov, there was a lady on here, a kick in the pants that grew in her car. A  VW i think.  I started a grow in an armoire, it didn't work.
Morning ness, hope you get all the work done before it is too hot.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 15, 2019)

Hello OFC

Zigggy:  Our thoughts are with you and your son.  Life is hard but we love it enough to struggle and overcome. You are strong and you will overcome this sadness.  I look forward to your return to MP.   You are an amazing person and you are missed when you are not on.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 15, 2019)

Sorry about your loss zigggy.......   Hey nov...I have one of the small dehumidifiers that you are talking about, it does remove some water but not very much...maybe 2 or 3 cups per day.I recently added a compressor type 30 pints and it is a big difference...have to empty it 4 times a day or more. It collects about 4 gallons a day and that is plus what the mini split AC dries out, it has made a big difference.


----------



## Keef (Jun 15, 2019)

Simmering some of Umbra's trim in coconut oil after I decarbed it last night -- I been hitting dat **** kinda hard lately -- It's good anger management medicine !- The pipe just sits there -- I just don't seem to want a toke very often !-
Hellhot again today but we got maybe a 35 mph wind !- gusting to maybe 50 mph !
It's not very pleasant !
Sorry for your loss Zig -- I lost 2 of my younger brothers that way in about 2 years -- My people seem to either die violently by middle age or live to be a 100 or so -- To me that means I got another got 35 years of growing ?--My plan is to keep my oldass alive until they find the cure to aging !-- I ain't ready for a dirt nap yet !


----------



## Keef (Jun 15, 2019)

About that humidity problem?- Growing in water I had all the water covered with box lids so with the AC the humidity would drop into the 40s in bloom  -- What I ended up doing was putting one my unused boxes in bloom and by moving the lid to expose more or less water to evaporate I could regulate it pretty good !-- I always wondered about a humidity problem when U go dump a bunch of water on dirt plants  -- Got to spike your humidity ?-Long as my water is covered I can control grow room RH pretty good with out it spiking when I water cause I don't water- my **** run on auto pilot  !-- I just need to learn more about that split AC thing !- Be able to drop that temp with lights off so I can grow pretty colored weed !- I got the genetics !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 15, 2019)

Sorry for your loss Zigggy, wish I had some comforting words...I don’t know why this kinda thing happens to people but it sure does...
You did what any good friend would do, spend time with her when she wanted....sounds like she took her job very seriously and sometime that can be too much burden...kind thoughts going your way ziggg...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 15, 2019)

Sorry for your loss zigggy. Sending my positive thoughts and wishing you the best in getting yourself back to a positive place.


----------



## Keef (Jun 15, 2019)

Decarb - Simmer in oil - filter -- **** not strong enough run the oil thru some more decarb !-- This still draining --it will be fine ! -- Want some ?-- Might be a bit strong ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 15, 2019)

I get some that "Alien Moonshine "  Rose be chasing or another premium high CBD -- I make some good medicine !-- One day I be able to test but I think - several variations on a theme- 1 to 1 THC/CBD -- 3 to one THC/CBD -- and 5 to one THC/CBD -and I can always switch to CBD/THC in my math !--That would make 5 strengths ?-- Then we just have to figure out how much is a dose ?-- Shooting for about a teaspoon dose !- One of them will help what bothers U -- Standardize and there's your "Brand" !


----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2019)

The best part of any trip is coming home


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 16, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads out there...Enjoy your families and your day !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father's day everybody.   Raining here and coffee is brewing.  I picked up a Skywalker OG cartridge last night just to try it out.   In a few minutes it will be coffee and cannabis.   Breakfast of champions!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 16, 2019)

I just realized what I had on the back of my helmet.


----------



## novitius (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father's Day OFC! I hope you all get to spend time with your loved ones today. 
Good shit Nick! That's funny!


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

Morning OFC --


----------



## ness (Jun 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Zigggy you are missed and I'm so sorry about your friend.  Keef it good to see you around.  Rose how are you this morning?  Yes, I got all my outside work done for the day.  The heat out there is to much after awhile, now I'm inside in the ac.  Happy Father Day to all the Dad's.


----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

OK !- Caught up with what's happening in the world !--

Don't go to the Dominican Republic they sell poison liquor--U could die - Some have !- But the liquor is cheap!

They gonna double the size of "Camp America "- That's the posh summer camp type place down here where they lock up brown people ! Only 7 kids died there last year !

Don't be on one those Big ships going over by Iran -- They will shoot at U or blow U up if they can -- Glad I don't have a military age child !-- Things ain't looking good !

Disaster in your area ?- Now U know what FEMA really means !--( Fix  Everything Myass)-- There's no money to help U we need it for a big beautiful wall !

All is not lost though -- There's this brave little woman standing against the Evil Ones !-Like a mature modern day Joan of Arc !--  Miss Nancy make my knees weak - So much power in such a small package !-Make me swoon !

Outside it's in the low 90s - high humidity and the wind blowing hard off the Gulf-- It pick up sand -- Outside be like a hot sandblaster !-- I am not mowing in dat **** !--
I just stay right here and stay comfortably numb - More Coffee ?


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father's Day OFC

Clear and warm today.  Going to get another Cali-OG vape cartridge today.  That stuff tastes like oranges. 

Nice bike Nick!

I am sure tempted to add a couple more clones to my outside grow.  That WhoOoody sure looks good to me.  ha ha

Good to see you back on Keef.

Our girls wish us men well today.


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

It's good to be back Burnin1 -- I appreciate that U guys treat me pretty much like a normal person but my brain got shook up pretty good with that fall -- (TBI)--Traumatic Brain Injury - Sometimes it's not good for me to be around people -- Stress makes it worse and I been under lots of stress lately -- I have been able to look at some Real Estate over in East Texas online -- Stuff is pretty cheap over there around the Big Thicket -- I'm looking at repos and tax auctions - and such -I should be able to buy a little place straight up without a loan I hope !--Ex sister in law bought a place like that - 3 bedroom frame home on an acre - I think she paid $33,000 ? - Gonna buy me some brand new lights for bloom too !-- So we back to working on getting me over there -- House prices on the island are spiking again !- I didn't really want to go back to East Texas I grew up there and after leaving I've tried to return a few times but it never works out and I leave again -- I'm not thinking long term anyway - Just a place for the Bat Cave Grow until 2020 !-- I got techniques to perfect and varieties to grow -- I had wanted a group of medical perfessionals wanting in on the coming green wave to tuck me away somewhere  until prohibition ends --So I could work and not have to sell --  They all to scared !- I can do what I want on my own it just would have made things easier !--


----------



## novitius (Jun 16, 2019)

If I control the ambient Humidity outside the tent it will affect the tents humidity too, right? If we buy the 70 pint Frigidaire do you guys think it will help my tent or should I buy a smaller one for the tent specifically?
 Humidity is at 80% ! I don't want to lose my bud to rot.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2019)

novitius said:


> If I control the ambient Humidity outside the tent it will affect the tents humidity too, right? If we buy the 70 pint Frigidaire do you guys think it will help my tent or should I buy a smaller one for the tent specifically?
> Humidity is at 80% ! I don't want to lose my bud to rot.


I have used a dehumidifier in the room my tent is in (as opposed to in the tent) and it worked well to lower the humidity in the tent. I set mine to 40% and it keeps the tent around 45%.


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey OF - How U been ?-- Did that Veritgo ever improve ?
I've had my cripple mind working on this split AC thing - Poor man style !- 2 window units on timers is best I got !  -That will work won't it ?-- Windows AC units are cheap - I cut a hole in the wall for one if I have to ! - It'll be an old house and I want a 3 bedroom - One to sleep in -- One for veg and one for bloom - -- Drop that temp with lights out and grow some pretty weed - Pinks and purples - orange hair ?


----------



## novitius (Jun 16, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have used a dehumidifier in the room my tent is in (as opposed to in the tent) and it worked well to lower the humidity in the tent. I set mine to 40% and it keeps the tent around 45%.


Thank you thank you of8! That's what I was hoping to hear  Our food goes bad this time of year too. Thanks for rewording that too. For some reason I couldn't think straight. Diamond OG distillate anyone?


----------



## novitius (Jun 16, 2019)

Keef I'm glad to see you around too. I like your humor. You make me chuckle pretty often. Did you ever grow the BoC?


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey Nov -- Sometimes I'm just entertaining myself so I'm glad someone else is amused too !-- Yep I grew the BOC and I want it back - lost it to the white flies -- Before I lost it though I bred it to one Umbra's blueberries - Got me a 5 cc syringe full of Chocolate Blueberry seed - They burning a hole in my pocket - He got to a couple more girls too -- I have no idea what to expect -


----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2019)

So kid killed all the plant thru sheer neglect. starting some new beans.


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr (Jun 16, 2019)

novitius said:


> If I control the ambient Humidity outside the tent it will affect the tents humidity too, right? If we buy the 70 pint Frigidaire do you guys think it will help my tent or should I buy a smaller one for the tent specifically?
> Humidity is at 80% ! I don't want to lose my bud to rot.


 I have that setup in my basement. It would normally be very humid down there but I have a 70 pint dehumidifier set at 55% and my tent seems to stay around 55 to 60% humidity. I think as long as you have a good flow of air in and out then you should be able to keep the humidity at a safe level with the 70 pint dehumidifier.


----------



## novitius (Jun 16, 2019)

Keef said:


> Chocolate Blueberry


Yum! 
I was gifted 4 strains.  I'm excited about all of them. With the BoC you really don't know what you'll get? I think I read there were 4 chocolates involved?? Umbra said his tastes like tootsie rolls! 



umbra said:


> So kid killed all the plant thru sheer neglect. starting some new beans.


ALL THE PLANTS?"?:??


----------



## novitius (Jun 16, 2019)

GrnMtnGrowr said:


> I have that setup in my basement. It would normally be very humid down there but I have a 70 pint dehumidifier set at 55% and my tent seems to stay around 55 to 60% humidity. I think as long as you have a good flow of air in and out then you should be able to keep the humidity at a safe level with the 70 pint dehumidifier.


Thanks! It will be in the same room so I hope it'll work. We're right on a lake.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2019)

novitius said:


> Thanks! It will be in the same room so I hope it'll work. We're right on a lake.


It is a heat source too so keep that the n mind...

If I could, I would use an air conditioner as they take humidity out of the air but it is not practical in my basement grow area.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> So kid killed all the plant thru sheer neglect. starting some new beans.


 I’d be furious...


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

Grn---I don't think our paths have crossed !-- Welcome to the OFC !-- It's always something - Humidity- heat-- air flow -- I fight the heat down here on the coast !--

Umbra I'm sorry about the grow !-- I was thinking about maybe some those cloth bags and coco chips or something -
That makes me think I should stick to pumps- timers and water pharming - Last year when Hurricane Harvey hit we ran -Lost power at the house for a week - I lost some fresh cuts but most my **** was still alive when we got back -- I don't do real well with watering anyway - I tend to over water - over feed -- over everything but the water took that problem away !- Now to change from aero to drip and drain tables !- Shouldn't take me long to adapt ?


----------



## novitius (Jun 16, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> It is a heat source too so keep that the n mind...
> 
> If I could, I would use an air conditioner as they take humidity out of the air but it is not practical in my basement grow area.


 
I try to use the AC as much as possible but on days like today it's rather suspicious. 60 some degree rainy weather. How much of a heat source? I've never had to use a dehumidifier. The last place I grew in was perfect all on it's own somehow. 
What about what Keef said about cutting a hole in the wall? If you built a room inside a room, could you use a window unit indoors then? You'd be refrigerating different air, right?


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

Where da Gloman?- I got a brewing question !--  Nestle's Quick hot chocolate mix or chocolate syrup -- U reacon it would ferment ?-- Maybe just Cocoa- sugar and water add some yeast ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2019)

Sorry. I don’t know how much heat a dehumidifier puts out but the dry air coming out of mine feels at least 5 degrees warmer than ambient. They make portable a/c units too where you vent the hot air out of the room using a 4” dryer duct type hose. They are pricey though. If you are buying a dehumidifier though it may be a trade off to consider...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2019)

Good afternoon peeps.
Lovely day here. Happy Fathers day to all you dads. Umbra, is your son alive? I would have been so mad, i am sure you are too. Did he have any excuse? 
Airconditioning the grow. I hate doing that. But ya have to. I may start an inside grow this fall, i have some special seeds that i didn't want to put outside. Some very nice man sent me some mimosa seeds, i want them to go indoors.  
My outdoor seedlings have not sexed, but the little girls in the ground are finally growing. 
Our rehab son came over yesterday. I love watching him and bud together, he never had a dad but really wishes he did. They had good talks. It was nice. He was telling me how smart i was  lol when bud said, i don't know about that her t shirt is on wrong side out. LOLOLOL  Brilliant i am. 
Started doing dr zymes outdoors. First feeding this am... let the wild rumpus start!


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

Nov-- My 1st grow lesson was -- Throw your seed out the back door and don't mow -- It turns out growing is a bit more complicated than that ?-- 60 degrees ?- Must be nice - Last I looked it was 93 here ! -- Water temp at the beach is 85 !-- Warm water be hurricane fuel and the season approaches !


----------



## thegloman (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm here!
Well, I'm thinking you won't get much fermentation from quick or Choco syrup. It will ferment 
as it is corn syrup but you'd need a Lot of it.   
Better to distill some shine and add syrup sugar and water to proof it down.


----------



## novitius (Jun 16, 2019)

5* isn't so bad. I was worried it was going to be a ton of heat to where it would affect the whole room.I sometimes go to extremes quickly.  Thank you for the info OF.  Those portable units are pricey, you're right. But they're neat cus they roll around! Im growing in a 2x4 tent tho. It'd take up half the tent!


----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I’d be furious...


I am. But rather than let it bring me down, I will pop some more beans and find another keeper.


----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good afternoon peeps.
> Lovely day here. Happy Fathers day to all you dads. Umbra, is your son alive? I would have been so mad, i am sure you are too. Did he have any excuse?
> Airconditioning the grow. I hate doing that. But ya have to. I may start an inside grow this fall, i have some special seeds that i didn't want to put outside. Some very nice man sent me some mimosa seeds, i want them to go indoors.
> My outdoor seedlings have not sexed, but the little girls in the ground are finally growing.
> ...


He had a better way to water the plants, but putting a hose in the tent in the spare bedroom to try to save the plants he neglected. So the inside of tent is a swamp and it is breeding bugs. Saw a bunch of leaf hoppers. Dried it out and threw out the dead plants. Spraying in another hour or so when lights go out.


----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2019)

I wont ever go on vacation again.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 16, 2019)

I don’t trust anyone with my grow...I’ll automate and monitor from a distance...I don’t even trust my wife to do it...
I’ve started four plants for a friend and I’m even reluctant to give them to him because I’m afraid he’ll kill them...
Not that I’m any kind of better grower but I don’t trust people to do what they should...at least I can usually see when a problem is developing...


----------



## novitius (Jun 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> I wont ever go on vacation again.



What if you could have an affordable automation system Umbra? I have a book on atmospheric monitoring with Arduino. It's a small (palm sized) computer run on a ARM processor, like a smartphone. Parts are pretty cheap and readily available. Can someone clue me in on how to post a .pdf file? It says it's to large.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> I wont ever go on vacation again.


That’s not good...just make sure your between grows...but then does the growing ever stop?
Sounds like you had a good trip anyway...you thinking of moving to NC?


----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2019)

NC makes sense from a retiring point of view. CA housing is crazy. NC housing is much more affordable. My oldest son is there. I like being around my sons, most of the time. I still want a life of my own. The beer and music scene are vibrant down there. Even the food was great. The tacos were better in NC, so was the pho and poke. Sierra Nevada even built a huge plant in NC in the area. Its got a cool vibe. Laid back Mayberry RFD, Andy Griffin little towns, everywhere.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 16, 2019)

Bummer Umbra.   Happy father's day.   I know you must be boiling.   I have three of the f2 boc going now.  I'm hoping for at least two girls.


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

I don't need a computer just timers and pumps - A 4 part rotation of 60 day finishers means something get harvested and more go to bloom every 2 weeks -- So I'm working on getting things on auto pilot for 2 weeks in a row !-- Shouldn't be a problem -- but a timer could burn out or a pump could quit at anytime !-- I'm working out the details of my geriatric grow system !-- No shovels allowed !-- I may not always be spry as a spring chicken ! -


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

I'll definitely be needing one them Hershey Bar plants !-- The chocolate on the blueberry is just a mystery terp search -- Hey Umbra can I assume the grape will be called --BOG-? - Box of Grape ?-- Them seed old enough to germ yet ?-- U a better man than me !-- I'd probably be in jail trying to explain how I got a head injury and it ain't my fault ! --I hit him with what ?- I do not remember that !-- U need to take an X-ray of my head -- -You'll see !-- Bat **** crazy !- That's what the doc said !


----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm using a Bunch of Grapes for BoG. I'm listing them as the mom x BoG. BoG being the 2 males I used grape stomper and gorilla grape.


----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2019)

So I did mimosa x BoG, sundae driver x BoG, sunset sherbet x BoG, grape krush x BoG, rare darkness x BoG, sour dubb x BoG, and true og x BoG.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 16, 2019)

Soooo, saw a Facebook post a moment ago and I have to wonder.  Do men not rate one day of our own?  Post went "Happy father's day and thanks to all the single mothers out there. 

I mean,  really?


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

I'll take a dollars worth !-- Dam Umbra !-- It's a lot easier to breed them than go thru the seed looking for that extraordinary girl that U know will be there ! - With that forced diversity U know it will take several girls to find it !
Then again when U got genetics like that the problem is trying to decide which keeper U will keep from the keepers !-- It's not like potency will be a problem - I know all about the Umbra Frost - It will be down to the terp profile !


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

Umbra that trim sure makes fine medicine !-- I been ripped since I got up !---Feeling no pain ! -- I got a pipe somewhere ?-- Must be 420 ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 16, 2019)

I would probably move somewhere else if I was not married...my wife has one son and cannot get far away from him...I have three kids who all live here in Cali though not in the same place...if I was single, I’d move back to where I became an adult...I still have friends there and it sort of central to my kids...still in Cali though but rural in the valley...that would be Glenn County if you interested...nothing there for me other than friends...but it’s also close to the Sierra Nevada Cali brewery and lots of live music...I visited the NC  version of Sierra Nevada and while it is nice, I prefer the Chico big room for music...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 16, 2019)

I am starting some new seeds today as well...I got some acdc cbd recently and though I already have the legal grow limit for my area...I can’t wait till the current grow it finished... hey it’s just some high cbd, low thc weed, hardly qualifies and pot dontcha think...I’m hoping for some really good cbd that I can mix with my thc to dial in exactly what I want...


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

RE --I think they just use plant limits as a guideline - We won't tell !
Nick and Zig both  over the limit too !-- I would be if I had a grow !- We live in states with very low legal plant limits !
I can feel U about making meds just the way U want !-- I'm have to have more CBD - I like a good buzz but when I'm hurting pretty bad I almost get too melted controlling the pain with mostly THC  -- I got a good idea what I want  !--
 AC/DC ?- --Ain't that Charlotte's Web under a different name ?-- I'd Like me some Charlotte's Web !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2019)

Nick, yes your get your own day. women already have a day.  Bud requested meatloaf potatoes and corn. easy.
I did it in the instant pot, and those things are really awesome, you guys should look into them. So i sliced potatoes real think put some water in the pot and a rack and the meat loaf, took 25 min and the potatoes were cooked in the meatloaf grease. oh man. Wish you were here Nick.
I have an acdc/hemp growing is a pot. 3 of them. They look happy.


----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2019)

I could end up going to Merlefest or something.


----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Bummer Umbra.   Happy father's day.   I know you must be boiling.   I have three of the f2 boc going now.  I'm hoping for at least two girls.


I was only gone a week. I didn't think it could get this bad that quick. Green mojo for some girls.


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

I need to dig out that Cajun Meatloaf recipe - I been wanting some Meatloaf lately !- Half ground beef - Half ground pork - Some Cajun spices - I can rock a Meatloaf !
Rose I might need one the cookers of which U speak ! - It's not so easy cooking for one - I tend to put half in the freezer for another time when I cook !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 16, 2019)

Umbra, I can't let my grow go for more'n 3 days or bad things happen. You would think people could follow simple directions.  I been thinking of getting a bathroom scale and teaching the help to weigh the buckets every day at a certain time.  I feel your pain!
Post that pot Lady, I am always up for a new gadget.  Can't help it, I sometimes think it is sinful to be a man these days. I was a single parent to 2 kids who both turned out great and as a result I always had a respect for single mothers but dang,  you deal with the cards you are dealt with or you don't.  It just rubbed me the wrong way.  Social media is getting way out of hand these days.


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

Everything on the Internet ain't bad !- Take them "Deep Fakes"-- In the future U can have film of me doing bad **** but it won't faze me a bit !-- It was a deep fake !-It wasn't me !--Just because U got it on film don't mean **** anymore !--  Give a whole new twist to -- Who U gonna believe ?- Me or your lyingass eyes ?--
U should have heard what they had political name saying !-- Wait !- That was for real?- It wasn't a deep fake ?-- Dam !-- He bold !


----------



## Keef (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey Nick when does our biplane kit come in ?-- Ever since I did an ultralight search they been showing up on my feed !-- I think U changed my mind !- Instead of ultra light -- I think I like the ones they call "light air planes" !-- They not near as expensive as I thought !--
Note to self :-- Plan an "Airplane Grow "!-- I'm need a 2 seater !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 16, 2019)

Not sure.  I had a bad landing with my little foam biplane today.  I better wait on the big one


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 16, 2019)

Sitting in the garden havin a smoke and a brew...the other day we went to a dispensary for the 1st time and they gave us a couple of pre-rolls for a penny as a 1st time visitor...so I’m smokin on something called “nightmare cookies”...it works...
We went down and sat by the side of the American River this afternoon and just watched it float by while listening to some tunes on the pod...Not a bad way to spend dads day...happy day all fellow dads...!
E


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 16, 2019)

So my girls up there are ok but I see some yellowing leaves and I’m not sure what that is...they are growing in some homemade superish soil I put together...started with year old home made compost from my garden...it consisted of old potting soil, everything left from my veggie garden last year, some hay, some grass clippings, some coffee grounds, stuff from the kitchen...the usual I suppose...I added various amendments like fish and blood and lime and those things listed for this sorta thing...been watering just about every other day as it’s been warm and these are outside...I fed Rosebuds tea once and have given them a shot of  my comfrey tea as well...they are autoflower plants and will be small anyway...they are a little over a month old and already flowering... wonder what kind of organic oomph I can give them in this flowering stage to fatten and frost up these buds...the genetics are “blue dream” in an auto....


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 17, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Since the flip the garden looks great....got 2 reg. seeds in this run....they pre-sexed female but waiting on final verdict. If they both are girls I will be at 8 on this time, a bit full for my 5x5 I was hoping for a male...would like to have more seeds off that strain. Hate to hear about your set back Umbra, I have a bud who is clearing off a house spot and needs an equipment operator for a rental back hoe to remove the stumps. Wants me to come stay with him for a week and run the machinery,I'm like not going to happen...my garden would be toast.He smokes off my grow so he understands lol, he is only 3 hours away so I will just have to day trip it and help out. Happy Solstice to the outdoor guys...the fun part starts ! woo hoo... Peace...Note* solstice is Friday...gotta stop all this weekend work...not sure what day it is...LMAO


----------



## novitius (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi OFC! Hurry up n wait over here. Just ticking days off the calendar until July 4th when the Peyote Critical will come down. Those nugs are really starting to fatten up now. Guys, Im new to soil. I got 3 weeks left on them, should I feed one more time or just start pure water? I feel like 3 weeks is to long but there's probably nutes still in the soil. I'm so excited for this crop to come in, I've been wanting to try the Peyote strains since I read about them. I might have to order in the 3 strains I know of. I love the smell and I bet it taste's just as good!!


----------



## ness (Jun 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 17, 2019)

I feed till last 2 weeks, then just ph'd water till harvest.


----------



## Keef (Jun 17, 2019)

Morning OFC--


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2019)

Good morning, the InstaPot is what you guys need. I have the 6 quarts for us but i got our daughter the 8 qt cause they like leftovers. It is amazing. A pot roast in 30 min, i think. My favorite is artichokes in there. Boiled eggs are easier to peel when cooked in that thing.  Mine sits on the counter all the time which is high praise. That meatloaf didn't come out brown but it sure was good. I guess you could put it under the broiler for company if you needed it to be browned.
That is my commercial for the instant pot.
How are you guys today? Hollowpoint, i don't think i ever told you it is nice to have you with us. thanks for hanging with us. Nov, peyote critical sounds serious.


----------



## umbra (Jun 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I water with non PH'd water last week. It helps the fade. It is a nute deficiency that brings out the color and not PH'ing the water at the end does that extremely well.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/stores/page/64EB4502-2FB0-46B0-A919-4D7CA1E53975?store_ref=SB_A0265991150Z24DB9WPQD&pf_rd_p=3fade48a-e699-4c96-bf08-bb772ac0e242&hsa_cr_id=9377393360901&lp_slot=auto-sparkle-hsa-tetris&lp_asins=B00FLYWNYQ,B01NBKTPTS,B06Y1MP2PY&lp_mat_key=instant pot&lp_query=instant pot&sb-ci-n=brandLogo&sb-ci-v=images/S/abs-image-upload-na/6/AmazonStores/ATVPDKIKX0DER/a19451312ec3ded8487c5203d6e3f958.w400.h400._CR0,0,400,400_SX120_SY120_FMpng_.png

Instant pot link on amazon.


----------



## novitius (Jun 17, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> https://www.amazon.com/stores/page/64EB4502-2FB0-46B0-A919-4D7CA1E53975?store_ref=SB_A0265991150Z24DB9WPQD&pf_rd_p=3fade48a-e699-4c96-bf08-bb772ac0e242&hsa_cr_id=9377393360901&lp_slot=auto-sparkle-hsa-tetris&lp_asins=B00FLYWNYQ,B01NBKTPTS,B06Y1MP2PY&lp_mat_key=instant pot&lp_query=instant pot&sb-ci-n=brandLogo&sb-ci-v=images/S/abs-image-upload-na/6/AmazonStores/ATVPDKIKX0DER/a19451312ec3ded8487c5203d6e3f958.w400.h400._CR0,0,400,400_SX120_SY120_FMpng_.png
> 
> Instant pot link on amazon.



My mom gave us an 8qt and I love that thing. No lie, pot roast in 30-45 minutes and it's good! They're also a pressure cooker so they can sterilize small things if need be too! 



Rosebud said:


> Nov, peyote critical sounds serious


 
I hope it is! I'm really looking forward to it! 

I think 
I've had to much coffee this morning. Look at all those exclamation points   



hollowpoint said:


> I feed till last 2 weeks, then just ph'd water till harvest.



Thanks Hollowpoint. I guess I'll feed them again and then that will be it. 

I know I have tons of questions guys, thanks for answering them all! Pretty soon I'l be as prepared as a boy scout.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank You Ms Rose...Its all ways a pleasure to read yours and all members wisdom and humor.


----------



## Keef (Jun 17, 2019)

Pot roast in 30- 40 minutes ?-- Mane I brine a pork roast for 24 hours -- Then put it in my electric smoker for 12-18 hours - low and slow !-- It turn out just fine !--I'm not sure but it may be against the law to only cook a roast for 30 minutes in Texas ?-- Pretty much everything is against the law in Texas


----------



## Keef (Jun 17, 2019)

Thunder and lightening woke me up about 4 am - Stayed up until about 6 then went back to bed - Sun came out and it's like a sauna out there now !
Nov--  think he got lots of questions ?-- What's this root wet and dry cycle ?-- Why don't it apply to my aero boxes ?- My Roots get sprayed 15 minutes on 15 minutes off - They always wet !- I don't want them drying out !-- Then there's this flushing thing ?-- Baffles me !--Is it because U got sugar or molasses in your nutes and that will affect the taste of the weed ?--  I ran the same nute solution from the beginning of bloom until harvest - Might only do a res change once a month - and PH once a week !
Then there's this magical moment when U supposed to know when to water dirt plants ?- How often and how much seems like Kentucky windage to me ?- When to feed ?--the same thing !-- Water pharming eliminates a lot of dat **** !- I don't water - I don't feed -- and only change nute solution once - twice a bloom cycle at most -- I don't like that - When do I ?- guessing game --


----------



## novitius (Jun 17, 2019)

I always wanted to try ebb and flow.


----------



## novitius (Jun 17, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. I water with non PH'd water last week. It helps the fade. It is a nute deficiency that brings out the color and not PH'ing the water at the end does that extremely well.


I'll do that Umbra. I kind of quite ph checking my water anyhow. I read if you're organic situation is proper you don't need to. After the auto came down I stopped checking. I think, shortly thereafter. 
 I didn't see your post until now. Sometimes it seems I miss posts like I'm blind.


----------



## Keef (Jun 17, 2019)

Nov - U got to watch Umbra like a hawk !-- He try to slide 411 right past your nose without U seeing it - -- Not this time Cuz !--Nute deficiency color ?---- I see what U said !- Thanks !--


----------



## novitius (Jun 17, 2019)

I did a foliar compost tea spray. I also added some kelp to the water. I've never used a foliar spray. An hour or so after some areas look much nicer! I'm convinced! I read the sticky in one of the sub forums and figured why not. 
 I can't believe what these LEDs are doing. I expected bad results when I decided to get an led lamp. 
 If your lamp has 2 switches, bloom and veg, could you flower just under the bloom lighting? I keep them both on. But I played around with turning one veg light off to lower heat. 80* to high, right? Idk if I'm correct but under the red they seemed to produce more oil when squeezing a bud.


----------



## Keef (Jun 17, 2019)

Nov - If U got 2 switches like on my MarsHydro 300 watt lights and turn either one off -- U now got a 150 watts light -- I leave them both on all da time !-- I'm a LED grower - I can't see going to anything else except better LEDS  -- Cuts your power usage and produces less heat so U have to cool less which reduces power usage even more --


----------



## Keef (Jun 17, 2019)

Now if they would just make LEDS with easily replaceable Light boards - Since more are using LEDs - I tell U about how the light boards work -- They have 2 circuits in series - Like those old Christmas lights where if one bulb goes out they all go out -- One chip burns out U loose the whole circuit -- This happens U can jump across the bad chip and the rest will work again !- If other lights are like MarsHydro- They do not want U getting to that light board !-They make it hard to get it out
- One day I'd like to change led chips  like a light bulb - But that ain't today


----------



## novitius (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm definitely impressed and sold on led lighting. I'll never go back either. I have some dense buds growing. I'm interested in Rose's lights, Umbra's lights, the solstrips and the Cali brand. I could see spending that kind of money on a lamp now. I couldn't fathom it before. Seeing is believing!


----------



## novitius (Jun 17, 2019)

Supposedly the king led lights are sold with individual connections to the boards so you don't have that problem. You lose that diode only.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2019)

My lights are Lush Lighting and the woman i bought them from has told me about their customer service in getting you a loaner while yours is being fixed, but mine has never needed anything. Mine are just plug and play. I think Umbras are for professional growers. I think you might need to be smart to use those. LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 17, 2019)

I got an email from Dr Zymes with a link to get a 25% discount on their products until Friday. If anyone is interested I can post the link. I don’t like links though-it is a mailchimp site. I contacted Dr Zymes though through their website and they verified it is legit(unless their ‘contact us’ link has been hijacked). The code for the discount is *BRM25. *I don’t work for them and don’t stand to get any benefit from this. I just want to help...


----------



## umbra (Jun 17, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> My lights are Lush Lighting and the woman i bought them from has told me about their customer service in getting you a loaner while yours is being fixed, but mine has never needed anything. Mine are just plug and play. I think Umbras are for professional growers. I think you might need to be smart to use those. LOL


Yes the fluence lights are more geared toward commercial growers, but home hobbyists love them as well. I would agree that the best results are from experienced growers rather than beginners. They work exceeding well, though. Not cheap, for sure.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 17, 2019)

umbra said:


> Yes the fluence lights are more geared toward commercial growers, but home hobbyists love them as well. I would agree that the best results are from experienced growers rather than beginners. They work exceeding well, though. Not cheap, for sure.



when i hit the lottery...


----------



## umbra (Jun 17, 2019)

I think Rose paid more for her led than I paid for mine, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2019)

quit it. I have no idea what you are talking about.  
I deadheaded roses today and now i am dead too. It was hot out there.  I wore a floppy hat, i am officially old. If i drank, i would have one.


----------



## novitius (Jun 17, 2019)

All of those lights are expensive. Someday someday.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2019)

How many plants are you planning on having with LED's?


----------



## Keef (Jun 17, 2019)

U can't see me cause I'm in da spirit world !


----------



## novitius (Jun 17, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> How many plants are you planning on having with LED's?


I'm not sure. Whatever fits in 5x5 I guess.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 17, 2019)

Keef said:


> Now if they would just make LEDS with easily replaceable Light boards - Since more are using LEDs - I tell U about how the light boards work -- They have 2 circuits in series - Like those old Christmas lights where if one bulb goes out they all go out -- One chip burns out U loose the whole circuit -- This happens U can jump across the bad chip and the rest will work again !- If other lights are like MarsHydro- They do not want U getting to that light board !-They make it hard to get it out
> - One day I'd like to change led chips  like a light bulb - But that ain't today



That’s  one reason I like my led setup...my setup has 9 strips but you can use as many of few as your space needs...
I have [email protected] and [email protected] strip cost me $20...if one goes out, it’s $20 to replace it...each strip can draw up to 48 watts depending on where you have the driver set...I run at about 80% as it seems I get better efficiency...I can also add more if my space gets bigger or if I decide I need more light...the strips are about 1.5” wide and 16” long...I just made a frame using angle aluminum and screwed everything together...the whole thing is open so any heat(there isn’t much) can rise right thru it...the drivers are located outside the grow space so it doesn’t add heat either...easy as anything to wire up too as all the connections are just pushing the wire into a hole...no soldering...


----------



## Keef (Jun 17, 2019)

RE - I been watching what U do !-- I'm make a few changes but I think I'm gonna set the new grow up with a drip and drain system alot like what U do .
- There's 2 drivers in each of my lights and I got 2 or 3 broken ones - ( they got a chip out )-- I don't know what U mean by running them at 80%--
I can follow instructions and connect color coded wires-- flip switches and plug **** in-- Not a high level of expertise .
 'Lectricity ?- She don't like me much !- She knock me out and made my fingers black one time !-- Ruined a perfectly good buzz !-- 
I specially don't need to be messing with no 'lectricity when I been drinking !-- That did not turn out well !-- I don't drink anymore but I'm still scared of it --


----------



## Keef (Jun 17, 2019)

I know a little about lots of stuff but not much about anything !-- My little brother is a plumber and taught me all I know bout that !-- He say U only need to know 3 things about plumbing !-- **** run down hill -- Boss is a sombitch-- and pay day is on Friday !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 17, 2019)

I don’t mind electrical stuff but I hate plumbing...I start to fix a plumbing issue and it just grows...next thing I’m replacing 3 or 4 fittings back from where the trouble started...

By 80%, I mean the lights are capable of drawing 48 watts per strip...on the drivers or at least the ones I have there is a voltage adjust, the secondary on mine is 24volts and another adjustment for current...the drivers are factory adjusted to 24v...I can back of the current till the power drawn is 80% of the max...supposedly that gives me a higher efficiency electrically...I have one driver for the 3500k and another for the 2700k...I run just the 3500k for veg and add the other during flower...


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2019)

I see !-U can adjust your driver --  These drivers would be repurposed - I got a voltage meter somewhere ?-- Maybe I just save them for spare parts - Maybe get a new lightboard one day - I'm buy probably some those King 1,500 watt LED lights for my new bloom -- If I'm grow bigger plants I need better lights !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2019)

I need to do some drawing on my geriatric grow system - 
I think I described it once - bunch of plumbing pumps and timers - Even pumping used nute water to a holding tank out back to water fruit and veggies - ( He means something he can ferment)---Grow the size of a couple work bays and  run it from a desk top control panel !- I may not always be this spry and agile !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 18, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone....Holy humidity...it was thick enough to cut with a blade yesterday. Just standing outdoors and breathing was enough to generate sweat lol, payback for those nice dry days last week. Looks like everyone is planning and scheming their grow improvements...that is one of the fun things in this hobby....window shopping all the gadgets out there to help our production. This run I am using a HPS 600 watt and a CMH 315 watt...just like trying different specs and what not...going to an HLG 260 watt quantum boards LED hopefully in the near future. They just came out with 900 mm heat sinks as opposed to the 600 mm ones allows the boards a little more spread....better heat dissipation.I will go for the DIY it kit and two boards ...two will allow me to have the tall strains on one side and short on other with lights adjusted accordingly. They have a nice 120 watt bar to cover any missed areas.  ChemDawg and Maxwell-house....love the fuel taste in the morning.. Peace


----------



## novitius (Jun 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC!!!
Keef have you ever thought about Deep Water Culture? Super easy and you really only need an air pump and air stones. You could set up a pump to help you fill res's and just install a bulkhead  fitting to drain. Super easy, big growth. 
I was dreaming about lights last night lol. Was walking somewhere in the dark and one would light up so I'd go chasing it but never get it haha! 
waiting on the lights so I can see my girls. 
I hope you all have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Back to work, ugh


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2019)

Morning OFC !- We gonna wake and Bake or what ?-- Gonna lay off my tincture today and maybe get something done -- 
Nov - I've done DWC - Grew tomatos and peppers in used nute water in the corner of the grow room -- The reason I don't do production  DWC is all about the amount of nute water needed -- Aero uses less and my box system is about half DWC -- There is less than a foot inside my boxes between the lid and the water - It don't take long before the roots reach it -- Some roots floating around in it - the rest get sprayed -- I use a big aquarium air stone in each box -
- Next set up I'm probably going with a recirculating drip and drain system- 6 inch baskets filled with baked clay balls - a drip ring around the plant covered by a neopreme area collar so I can keep my water enclosed and keep out Knats-
Gonna be in the mid 90s and steamy today !


----------



## novitius (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm sorry Umbra. You probably need a few more days to recover! I am sorry for your loss dude. I was looking forward to seeing the Black Triangle (that was it right?) come to life. I was serious when I posted about a simple automated system. I'm a chitty coder but it can be done. I really do have a book that will guide you into the process but even zipped it says it's to large. It's a picture book  

Mr. Keef- I've been thinking about going back to buckets and making an RDWC setup, but like you said it uses a lot of nutes. I always followed the Lucas formula. I think aero is cool but those sprayers and foggers scare me. tho I suppose if the roots are in the solution it wouldn't be so bad if there were failure.  I like your new plan. It sounds clean. I like the look of the collars. Space agey yet functional.

It's so humid here. The dehumidifier should be here soon! maybe today. It isn't hot tho. 64*.


----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)

I still have black triangle. My oldest son in NC likes vape carts. The street price in NC is $60 for 1/2 g cart. Here they are $25 at a dispensary. So I went to look at some, lol. 2 biggest sellers in the flower available were black triangle and key lime pie. I have both. So I'm not missing much at the dispensaries. Did pick up some THCA crystals for myself.


----------



## novitius (Jun 18, 2019)

I kinda like the carts myself, if you get decently made ones. Some leak, a lot. the last 1 I bought was 1g for 60. How do you like the thca crystals? I feel like I need the entourage effect.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 18, 2019)

I paid $50 for a 1 gram cartridge of Skywalker OG in a illegal state.  Whats the world coming to?


----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)

novitius said:


> I kinda like the carts myself, if you get decently made ones. Some leak, a lot. the last 1 I bought was 1g for 60. How do you like the thca crystals? I feel like I need the entourage effect.


Actually I haven't tried them yet, working.


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2019)

If I don't come up with a better option and end but back on the river in East Texas - I got a plan !-- I'm need a legendary sativa - I sex it over the winter and come spring I take clones up the river some - I'm need a map or grid coordinates- No way I could remember where I put 100 spread out clones -
Come Croptober ?-- Put some prime bud up for smoking and dry ice hash everything else -- Then press the oil out the hash for carts and other stuff - I have to check again but they did have empty cartridges outta China for 5 for a dollar seems ?--
Music --Haley Reinhart -- Sitting on the dock of the bay -- House of the rising sun -Can't find my way home 
Dam !- That girl can sing !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Hello OFC

I hope everyone is doing well today.

I purchased a 1 gram Tangie vape cartridge for 35$ in Modesto CA.  A new dispensary I checked out had a vast selection and reasonable prices. The cartridge labeling says 91.38% THC. Woo Hoo! 
If anyone in the Modesto CA  area is interested I know two places with good selections and reasonable prices.  It is over an hour drive from me so I don't go there often. The local dispensary in Sonora sells cartridges for 60 to 70 dollars each.  YIKES!

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2019)

Good morning all, I need to go do some more dead heading.... Hope your all loaded as needed or just pleasantly high.  It is going to get hot in a minute.


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2019)

Texas time comes - eventually !- I've had some cartridges - I liked them alot !- Only thing is I think they too potent for most for social smoking-- A couple tokes and U just sit there with that stupid look on your face drooling -- I think there is a room for my Liquid Weed ( half strength hash oil carts )-- Maybe 30-35 % THC ?-- still stronger than the mother weed ! -- I didn't like the math for hash oil carts but Liquid Weed got some pretty good math -- I'm still leaning towards that "Simply C " CO2 extractor for hash oil carts -- A Rosen Press is effective and I want one too - but - The heat from a Rosen Press has got to drive off some the lower temp Terepenes- Just seems to me using the Simply C would preserve ALL the terps ! - Kinda expensive though -- $2,500 probably 3,000 before it's set up and running - It's weakness ?- The one ounce run capacity --I can work around that -- They have a larger add on chamber that can run a quarter pound  ( another $1,500) but it seems to me the only way to make it effective is to run hash thru it -- 30-45 minute run time an ounce at a time ?- I can work with that !


----------



## novitius (Jun 18, 2019)

I was planning on pressing rosin. But I started taking some medication and I feel like a little goes a long way now. I feel like I'm too high much of the time lately. Like Keef said, dumb and drooling. The sticker on my Diamond OG cart (RIP) which was awesome says 72.886% and that had us very stoned at the T-Bell drive through ordering all kinds of stuff. Lots of Citrus at 8.5w. 
So Keef, you may be on to the money maker there once people get over the super high thc number craze/fad. I can remember 20 years ago smoking some really nice bud that did us all just fine. I'm sure it woulda tested as low as 12%. Thats why I asked Umbra what he thought of the THC-A. I didn't realize you meant you had just been there Umbra. 
Im gonna look that up, Simply C.


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2019)

If Umbra didn't have that job he probably be making those THCA crystals -- I am not going down that path -- Last time I tried to figure out the process I think I popped a blood vessel in my mind !-- Over my head !-- No one knows what Texas gonna do if they ever change the law - Knowing Texas it'll be different than other states -- I been off into the medical side -- Won't be long I'll be up and running again -- All these extracts and THC products are fine and well but U gotta have the weed or U got nothing !-- Texas will be a virgin legal market -- and I'm be right there waiting -- I am not above using the Good Ole Homeboy advantage either -
It's not like I expect to get rich - I just want to see this happen in Texas and be a part of it ! -- I got a resume and I knows some people ?


----------



## novitius (Jun 18, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> How many plants are you planning on having with LED's?


THis question has given me much thought Rose. I'm getting ahead of myself somewhat. I suppose there are hopes for expansion but for now just the 2x4. So, 2 good size plants or a handful of smaller ones?  I will have a 5x5 eventually, things keep coming up.  That would give room for about 16 4 footers? I have the 2 King's now but down the road when I've gotten more under my belt I could see spending the money on those lights. I'm learning that continual growing is a lot different than flowering out 2 plants and that's it. I'm having fun tho. I need a 2x2 for drying too. MAybe I get a 4x4 for propagation. Seeing good genetics is a great experience. I've not grown anything that's had me this excited since my first time. 
TLR 
as many as i can


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2019)

I need - I need - I need ?-- Sounds like another grower disease to me !- I think we all got it ?--


----------



## novitius (Jun 18, 2019)

Keef said:


> I need - I need - I need ?-- Sounds like another grower disease to me !- I think we all got it ?--


LOL I'm needy bro. What can I say? 

I was just thinking that if I get a 4x4/5x5 I could veg in there and flower in the 2x4. Just flower 2-4 at a time? I know it's backwards but I want more strains available but space and funds are a nope at the moment. I got away with buying a lot of stuff  I wish she'd let me veg in the bathroom.


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2019)

Are there many varieties that will finish faster than the AK ?-- 45 days would give me a 3 Part bloom rotation -
Anyone know of something that finish that quick ?


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 18, 2019)

A 5x5 tent has room  for maybe four 4 footers, probably 3.  Unless you starve them.


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2019)

Nov-- the smaller they are the more plants U can bloom and have more variety ! -- That's how I ended up growing midgets -- Maybe U should talk to RE about a Tent Scrog - Probably the best way to get the most out of limited space ?
Nick grew a Scrog for awhile - I think till the cops showed up ?-- He was getting some great harvest from Nurse Larry !


----------



## novitius (Jun 18, 2019)

16 is a rather larger number. I think I was going for 6, not 16. I have fat fingers. It takes me a lot of backspaces to type a post.
Right now I use 3 gal pots. I'd probably stay at 3 gal to keep them smaller. 4 5 gallons would fill it huh? Tents are new to me.
I have a scrog net in place now. The HGK Didn't stretch enough but what didn't hit the net is still getting plenty of light. You can see day 29 in my journal Keef.



Keef said:


> Are there many varieties that will finish faster than the AK ?-- 45 days would give me a 3 Part bloom rotation -
> Anyone know of something that finish that quick ?


Peyote Critical can finish in 49 days. it says 49 - 55 I think....here:  https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-seeds-peyote-critical/prod_6517.html
45 days is really fast. Do they actually finish that quick or is it longer usually? MOst I find are 49-5? days.
 This you might like too Keef  https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/delicious-seeds-sugar-candy/prod_5382.html


----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)

Keef said:


> Are there many varieties that will finish faster than the AK ?-- 45 days would give me a 3 Part bloom rotation -
> Anyone know of something that finish that quick ?


https://www.seedsherenow.com/shop/breeders/dj-short-seeds/dj-short-seeds-blueberry-f5-flo-f5-mix/


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2019)

My next project after I'm up and running again is to learn to be proficient at making feminized seed !-- I'm need about a coffee can full of feminized seed !-- Then we be back to genetic doubling -- It's all about the one plant-- I'm build me some them Tetraploids plants ! -- Exclusive control of a Highly desirable plant is all I want--Is that too much to ask ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2019)

I feel my VCD beginning to flare up -- I'll take one of everything MR. DJ !--


----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)

I think there are other more effective ways to breed unique attributes than all the work you are talking about.


----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)

novitius said:


> 16 is a rather larger number. I think I was going for 6, not 16. I have fat fingers. It takes me a lot of backspaces to type a post.
> Right now I use 3 gal pots. I'd probably stay at 3 gal to keep them smaller. 4 5 gallons would fill it huh? Tents are new to me.
> I have a scrog net in place now. The HGK Didn't stretch enough but what didn't hit the net is still getting plenty of light. You can see day 29 in my journal Keef.
> 
> ...


I did 9 3 gal air pots in a 5x5


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 18, 2019)

I have a small grow cabinet 42”x21” and about 4 ft of actual grow height, so about 6 SF...below is a res and drip tray that flows back into the res...I’ve had about 6 regulars in there but found myself really hoping that about half were boys so I could pullem...it can get really crowded...3 or 4 in my cab is about right and even then it’s crowded...at 2’ I put in the scrog net and switch the lights...just keep poking them back down until they stop pushing up...I let the buds come thru but I try to keep everything else down under...I don’t have a flower space so everything happens right there in the cabinet...I pump to a ring around each plant and the plants sit on a wire shelf like you find at HD in the storage section...so the mute solution drains right back into the res...a bubbler is always going in there and about every 3 days I have to refill and charge the res...I only use the cabinet in the cooler months so I’m outside now...I don’t have any cooling in there, just circulation and a vent fan...next time I will do mire trimming down under including all those pesky little popcorn buds...hoping that if I keep them cut the top buds will get bigger and more dense...but you know what they say about hoping and a hand full of something...but it’s still fun to see how each grow turns out...


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2019)

It's a personal challenge Umbra !-- I'm not betting the bank on it -- It's a difficult task -I may not be able to pull it off but I'm not ready to walk away !-- I got everything I need but the feminized seed -- Nothing may come of it !-- but I needs to know !-- It'll be an ongoing project and won't take up much room or time !--
On another note -- I got AK - 47 - bred to that Black Berry Snow Lotus male then bred a girl from that to your B.B.King -- I wonder how long it take to finish ? - I need to be growing again !- Bad !


----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)

Mine never got much taller than 3 ft in the 5x5. By comparison, I use 7 gal grow bags and fit 50 of them in my space.


----------



## novitius (Jun 18, 2019)

If I go back to dwc it's 5 gal pails. But they can get huge quick. I guess I could learn better training techniques and now I have a good idea of how much to trim too for penetration. 
 50 plants is a lot. That's a lot to take care of! You're in pro mix right Umbra? You hand water all those girls?


----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes I hand water them. Yes in pro mix #4.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 18, 2019)

Hey there old dudes’n ladies...
I think I posted something earlier but I don’t remember if I said hello...so hello...don’t mind me, I’m high...Just chillin with tha girls in the back garden and havin a beer & a smoke...I been in a zone for the last couple days tearing down and rebuilding one of my guitar amps...it started life a few years ago and a clone of a fender champ...I’ve modified and added to it several times until it became pretty much a mongrel...so I decided to make something...so now it’s a clone of a fender VibroChamp...for those who care, it’s a little 5watt tube amp that screams when ya want it to and whispers when you want as well...
These autos are about a month old I guess...I forgot exactly when I popped’m...I should write stuff down...3 gallon pots, kinda wish I’d put them in bigger but I’m not going to transplant them again...growing in home made superish(or wanna be)soil and have only been fed a Comfrey tea that I make and a hit of Rosebud’s worm tea...4of these are for someone else and I need them to step up and get them...I wanna pop a few more of something here soon...
95* here today, I think that’s the hottest day we’ve had this year...cooling few degrees on the coming week...
Umbra, I guess your not growing in a tent any more...I’m guessing you park your car in the driveway and reserve the garage for other purpose?


----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)

LOL, well I still use a tent in the spare bedroom to veg moms and clones, seedlings, ect. But yes I use the driveway to park.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> LOL, well I still use a tent in the spare bedroom to veg moms and clones, seedlings, ect. But yes I use the driveway to park.


In these parts we park in the driveway and drive in the parkway...


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2019)

Orlando ?-- U know this guy ain't giving up power voluntarily ? - Things gonna get much worse before it gets better !

U wanna see me shoot sparks out my fingertips ?--


----------



## ness (Jun 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  RE looking good up there.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 19, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Wake and bake with coffee and Blueberry, backed away from the ChemDawg this morning it was a bit intense on the walk yesterday lol. Dropped the BP and had the knees a bit week! Those are fine looking auto's there 2RE...nice size on them. Peace


----------



## novitius (Jun 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC! It's gonna be a hot one today. MAybe some thunderstorms rolling in too. I have appointments out the wazoo today  No rest for the wicked I suppose. Take care all. 
Zigggy if you happen to read through here, I hope you're doing good!


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Yesterday hit 100. Same today.


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2019)

Morning OFC- Got some stuff done early -- I'm not finished but I'm done !-- Heat index 117 today --Extreme heat warning or something ?-- I be hanging with the AC


----------



## novitius (Jun 19, 2019)

Jesus. 100 and 117? Nope! It's 71 here as I got the air running. Y'all make me feel like a wuss. I'm too fat for the heat. I'll sweat to death lol.


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2019)

I've talked about wanting a sativa to clone this winter and move a mess of clones up and down The Trinity River come spring -- I need some input -- I do indicas -- Somebody need to educate Ole Keef on some sativas -- How about some recommendations ?-- What sativa sounds best suited for that job ?-- Bruce Banner #3 ? -A Thai ?-


----------



## novitius (Jun 19, 2019)

What about those old school beans Umbra was popping a while back.Acapulco gold and Maui wowie or el rojo? Your climate is pretty much the same right?


----------



## novitius (Jun 19, 2019)

Edits
Www.oldschoolba.com

They were in the back of high times with all the old strains. Maybe they're mail order only.

Dr greenthumb has Panama Red
There's always the well loved haze.


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks Nov - I got some research to do -- You're right I do have the climate to finish a sativa - No doubt !- Mexico is right over there !--Around here November is probably outside harvest time --  I'm an indoor indica farmer I don't know so much about sativas -- I got some indicas that would work I just think an outside sativa might be desirable-- I don't know though I think I read somewhere that Mexico was gonna legalize weed in October -- In My mind if they gonna be concentrating on the border that'll mean there's not as many looking for growers !- Maybe I could slide in a big sativa harvest ?--Don't mean I won't be running my indicas inside !--  Buy me some them nice lights like Umbra got !


----------



## novitius (Jun 19, 2019)

I love sativa. It's hard to find a pure one too. At least around here. Everything is hybrids. If I had the climate I'd have some outside somewhere. They'd never finish up here without some indica mixed in. Frost would probably get them. I'm looking forward to growing some out myself indoors. I can't wait to have my own personal dispensary lol.


----------



## novitius (Jun 19, 2019)

I had a question for the legal growers who have had stuff tested. What do you need to do that? What's it cost? Anyone know how I could make that happen from where I live?


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2019)

mail order. Even in a legal state, few folks are within driving range of the lab. They have different test for different amounts. But roughly $40 per sample. Rose has done it.
When I got vape carts at dispensary, got a new battery. Uses magnets. Hits so much better than old battery. Doing super lemon haze.
I have plenty of 16 week sativas, lol. That's 2 8 week crops, so not much being done with them yet.


----------



## novitius (Jun 19, 2019)

That's way more affordable than i thought it would be. I figured on a couple hundred.  Super lemon haze sounds fantastic. How'd you like the crystals Umbra?


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2019)

Here let me hit that real quick Umbra !--Like I need a toke ?
The weed eater made my left arm feel like it's quivering and the neck was tightening up so I took a large dose of that tincture -- Got a load of dishes and a load of laundry washed today - Now I'm done !--Found my pipe !-- Probably too lit to be doing much anyway ?-- I need to quit taking so much tincture - It sure makes life a lot easier though !- I have to pay a price in pain for doing some stuff -- The tincture make it more affordable !-- More CBD and I could get the relief without drooling !


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2019)

LOL, not sure yet. It may take a few more sessions to decide. I had to run some comparisons. Bought an 1/8th of Key lime pie to run against my cut. Real close. I'll give it to  Elyon brand as the winner, but real close. Had to run against NCH, lol just to see. His Mochi against BoC. Hmmm, they're different so a bit harder. I'll leave this one for others to decide. Depending on what you are looking for, either could win.


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2019)

Remember what the door mouse said !


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2019)

Feed your head


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2019)

carts I got were super lemon haze, blackberry kush, strawberry cheesecake, and pineapple express, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2019)

It's a shame I can't see the future !-- If I could I woulda invested in chain link fence companies -- They doing some good business building these border concentration camps and I woulda invested in prison for profit companies --
With the war on weed still in full force in Texas plus the camps have to be staffed -Prisons be full - Gonna need more !-- Some good money to be made -On the misery of others  - If U got no soul !


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2019)

Binge watching Rick and Morty, again


----------



## novitius (Jun 20, 2019)

umbra said:


> Binge watching Rick and Morty, again


There's a new season coming soon!!!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 20, 2019)

Good Morning All....Thunder storms rumbling by this morning. Boy....the things ya'll have in legal states, I would not even know how to use most of those products...but I am willing to learn lol. Got some GDP burning in the bong and unfortunately my coffee cup is dry...hit my limit. Peace


----------



## novitius (Jun 20, 2019)

Morning OFC! How's are you today? I hope you're well! I'm well. For now at least haha. 
Even at 16 weeks I'd be leery Umbra. They early rains are horrible and last until they feel like it. I'm right on a great lake, weather can be finicky here. The saying goes, wait 15 minutes, the weather will change. 
I have a concoction of concentrates this morning. Covering all my bases and hopefully passing bback out.


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Getting started early to beat the heat


----------



## thegloman (Jun 20, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
Well, my crop is failing horribly.
I've tried everything I know, so I'm gonna cut em all down and try again another time.
I think it has more to do with the bad juju around here lately.
Life is getting very complicated caring for my elderly aunt and pressures are high. (not in a good way)
Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Ugh !-- Feeling crippled and old today but it's really not as bad as I expected -- I'll live !--


----------



## Budlight (Jun 20, 2019)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC-- Ugh !-- Feeling crippled and old today but it's really not as bad as I expected -- I'll live !--


How’s things going in your world buddy figured I better pop in and say hello it’s been a while


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

I have been vaping a lot lately. These cartridges seem to last forever.  I am still hitting on that Tangie cartridge and not making much of a dent in it. I have a Sour Diesel cartridge and a Blue Dream cartridge that I may take a while to get to. ha ha

The next time I go to a concert I am getting one of those disposable vape pen cartridges. 15$ preloaded with 1/3gram  of oil.  Fits in your hand. Throw away the pen when you are done.
  I have seen these as high as 38$ in another dispensary close to me.  This dispensary near Modesto that I go to sometimes is worth the drive for selection and pricing.

Sorry about your crop Gloman.  Stuff happens. I had bad luck with the six I was growing in my tent this year.

It is a perfect day to be outside here.
I think I will go outside and hang out with the 6 plants on my deck.

Enjoy this day!


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2019)

Burnin1-- I'll take a half dozen carts to go !-- I hate U guys !
Was that mask man Budlight ?- U should come around more often Cuz !-- How U been?--


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2019)

Got a pint jar of bud doing the decarb in the oven -- I don't have access to hash oil carts very often but I don't think I need to get much higher than I already do !-- My neck is still stiff and the left arm ain't doing much but it could have been much worse -- The tincture been keeping me moving some -- Without out it I'd be in bed today !-- 
People round here be singing the praises of CBD -- Truth is they ain't seen **** yet ! 
Trying to make arrangements to get to East Texas next weekend - Time to get back to it !


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2019)

Weed decarb at faster if U put it in the oven instead of leaving it out on the bar !-- Somebody must be high !- We start over again !


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2019)

My lungs are telling me that more vaping is a foregone conclusion. That dispensary you go to B1, is so popular they were out of a few things. They told me to come in on Fridays before 5. It's when they restock. I wound up buying Select brand. Potent and easy hitting. 1 g carts were $33.


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2019)

U shoulda already be vaping more than smoking Cuz !-- Anybody got bad lungs should be vaping instead of smoking if they can !-- Everyone who grows weed should also be on an edible dose too !-- It don't have to be enough to melt U to help whatever's wrong !-- I like a dose I can feel but don't make me stupid -- morning- mid-afternoon- and about an hour before bed time-- Works for me ! --

Bomb- bomb - bomb -- Bomb Iran --
 [A]nd it's 1234-- what we fighting for ...

Here we go again !-- Didn't I already see this movie ?


----------



## ness (Jun 20, 2019)

Good evening OFC.  Just got done raining.  It's been raining for a few days off and on.  Plant are just doing ok.  I have been wondering if I should start over.  I'll wait awhile longer.  I think they will come around.


----------



## novitius (Jun 20, 2019)

Hey OFC! It's been a rainy floody kind of day. Some areas had waist high flooding!
B1 the disposable vape dies quick! I'd advise picking them up the same day. I had one dead after 3 days onthe shelf. Ripped it apart to get to the oil and it wasn't even enough! Worked great in the pen tho! 
Keef I still got a few cups of the auto I grew to decarb. I got the pill machine and 1k "00" caps. Just been to busy to do it. Do I jyst bake the bud and stuff it in the caps?


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2019)

Yep NOV-- For the caps I just decarb - I use 275f for 45 minutes since Rose had her decarb tested -- grind it up small so it will pack in caps easier and get down with it !-- I like the caps but I kept running out so I went back to this tincture . -- I had a pint jar of bud and took the lid off and put the jar in the oven to decarb -- When It finished I poured the jar full of warm coconut oil so thermal shock would not break the jar - I'm in no hurry so I'll shake the jar on occasion and may even warm it  up in the microwave later after it cools and shake it some more !-- One day soon I'm have to find out if I can decarb it in the oil -- Then I could just fill a jar of weed with oil and decarb in the oven -Shake it a few times - Then filter - If I wanted it stronger I could use that filtered oil on another batch of decarb - Then filter again --

Edit -- Nov take those caps with some food or oil !- They need the oil to get obsorbed right


----------



## novitius (Jun 20, 2019)

Keef said:


> Yep NOV-- For the caps I just decarb - I use 275f for 45 minutes since Rose had her decarb tested -- grind it up small so it will pack in caps easier and get down with it !-- I like the caps but I kept running out so I went back to this tincture . -- I had a pint jar of bud and took the lid off and put the jar in the oven to decarb -- When It finished I poured the jar full of warm coconut oil so thermal shock would not break the jar - I'm in no hurry so I'll shake the jar on occasion and may even warm it  up in the microwave later after it cools and shake it some more !-- One day soon I'm have to find out if I can decarb it in the oil -- Then I could just fill a jar of weed with oil and decarb in the oven -Shake it a few times - Then filter - If I wanted it stronger I could use that filtered oil on another batch of decarb - Then filter again --
> 
> Edit -- Nov take those caps with some food or oil !- They need the oil to get obsorbed right


That's what confuses me. Do I need to add oil to the bud in the cap?


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2019)

No Cuz - Two different things here !- I didn't mean to confuse U !-- Pack dry decarb in the caps -- Oil on the side -- 
A peanut butter sandwich - Toast with butter -- I chase mine with a spoon of unprocessed cold pressed coconut oil because it still has a little coconut flavor !-- Some bacon could serve as the oil !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2019)

Nov take about 4 of those dry caps to find detailed out if U need less or more !-- That should be close ?


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2019)

novitius said:


> Hey OFC! It's been a rainy floody kind of day. Some areas had waist high flooding!
> B1 the disposable vape dies quick! I'd advise picking them up the same day. I had one dead after 3 days onthe shelf. Ripped it apart to get to the oil and it wasn't even enough! Worked great in the pen tho!
> Keef I still got a few cups of the auto I grew to decarb. I got the pill machine and 1k "00" caps. Just been to busy to do it. Do I jyst bake the bud and stuff it in the caps?


The carts have gotten much more reliable, batteries too. I've had some bad batteries before. These 1 gram carts are plenty strong. We'll see how long they last. Keef, yes the carts are available and cheap, so why not? I don't like going in the dispensaries, or spending money on weed, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2019)

U Squish hash or just the weed Umbra ?-- Don't use up all that trim it makes dam good medicine !- I figured with the job and the grow U wouldn't have time to spend on stuff like the press ?


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2019)

just sitting collecting dust, I've squished both but dabs hurt my lungs so I stopped. Don't do bong rips like I used to either


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2019)

I had a portable vape for flowers. My son borrowed it and it wound up at his Uncle's house. Never saw it again. Thinking of getting a volcano


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2019)

That's what U need is a volcano with that plastic bag U hit off -- I'm good with the vape pen cartridges but I like my flowers - My lungs are old but they work good enough -
I'm just glad I found another way to treat my problems from the fall -- That morphine was killing me slowly -- If I would have stayed on it I'd probably be dead by now !



-


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC.....Glad you stopped the opioids use Keef....no telling how many people I have seen killed on them. Had a good friend with a back injury...had the surgery's and what not but he still hurt. So he turned to Docs that gave him opioids...they gave him 60 Oxycodone a month.I cautioned him gravely when he got them...he was not very active and I knew it would build up in his system. Less than 6 months and he had a "heart attack in his sleep"....that was correct in a way....he suffered cardiac arrest 90 seconds after his diaphragm was paralyzed by the opioid...he was 56. I will stick with natures way....be careful of what man concentrates and calls medicine. 108 heat index today....AC is getting a real work out lol.  GDP and coffee..only way to start a day ...Peace


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2019)

Morning OFC-
Oh - dark - thirty at the beach !-- 84 with a 79 degree dew point -- Liquid air !
Hollowpoint after my fall they started me on vicodin and before long I was on 90 MG. Of morphine 3 times a day !-
Plus all the other stuff like muscle relaxers - anti depressants-- I been thru it all -- Cold Turkey withdrawals almost killed me -- I can't survive that again-- An oral dose of decarb really helps - I got to dial in the THC/CBD ratio but I can treat myself effectively - Just a shame I have to break the law to do it -- Follow the law and let them kill me or give them the middle finger and survive ?- I realize I could go to jail for it  but I shouldn't be forced into making that decision in the 1st place!-- Bastids !- Where's my pipe ?


----------



## novitius (Jun 21, 2019)

Good morning OFCIt's chilly this morning. I hope everyone has a lovely Friday! REst, relaxation, happiness and whatever other good fortunes needed, I hope they arrive without trouble for you today! 
I'm being kidnapped and forced to attend a MLB game this evening with the in laws.....This will be the 1st game, of any sort, that I've been to since I quit drinking. I'm kinda scared. Almost 2 years down and I'm still not sure I can stare it in the face and not want some. I'm gonna stay stoned and hopefully I'll be alright.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 21, 2019)

You are a strong smart man Nov....you've got this.


----------



## novitius (Jun 21, 2019)

THanks HP! PEople, places and things ya know? I guess I gotta face it some time tho. Does it have to be today???


----------



## thegloman (Jun 21, 2019)

Good morning yall


----------



## novitius (Jun 21, 2019)

TRying to figure out how i can turn this wax into a vape solution to take with me

Edit- to much work!!!


----------



## umbra (Jun 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2019)

To turn a concentrate into e-cig juice see --EJ Mix - -Sorry --I don't know how to post links !-- It's a special propylene glycol that suspends the goodies instead of dissolving them if that makes any sense ?-- The instructions are on the bottle --


----------



## novitius (Jun 21, 2019)

Keef said:


> Yep NOV-- For the caps I just decarb - I use 275f for 45 minutes since Rose had her decarb tested -- grind it up small so it will pack in caps easier and get down with it !-- I like the caps but I kept running out so I went back to this tincture . -- I had a pint jar of bud and took the lid off and put the jar in the oven to decarb -- When It finished I poured the jar full of warm coconut oil so thermal shock would not break the jar - I'm in no hurry so I'll shake the jar on occasion and may even warm it  up in the microwave later after it cools and shake it some more !-- One day soon I'm have to find out if I can decarb it in the oil -- Then I could just fill a jar of weed with oil and decarb in the oven -Shake it a few times - Then filter - If I wanted it stronger I could use that filtered oil on another batch of decarb - Then filter again --
> 
> Edit -- Nov take those caps with some food or oil !- They need the oil to get obsorbed right


just went in the oven. Im going to find some of that ej mix near me
thanks Keef!


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2019)

That'll work Nov !-- Since I'm outta empty caps I did it another way -- I decarbed a jar of weed then topped the jar off with coconut oil -- I forgot to strain it yesterday- Had a tablespoon of it this morning - Bit too much - Might better cut a dose down to a teaspoon -Maybe 2 for an experienced user --


----------



## novitius (Jun 21, 2019)

that sounds easier than filling pills.... My kitchen and adjoining rooms smell like theres a large stash of mexican brick here now lol


----------



## drcree (Jun 21, 2019)

gooday all.  4" of rain yesterday.  it's a sopping mess.
we had to put our german shorthair, crockett down on monday.  still coping with that


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2019)

The smell of decarb in the morning !- Cuz U can decarb in the jar as long as the weed is dry -- Just take the screw on lid ring off and put the jar in the oven -- I add the oil while the weed is still warm - Shake or stirring occasionally for ?- an hour or so ?-- THC/CBD will dissolve in the oil - dissolves quick in warm or hot oil - Take it like a cough syrup - by the spoonful -


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2019)

That sucks drcree - We all seem to be pet people - Sorry for your loss !





 I forgot to filter it last night !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 21, 2019)

Morning folks,  it is currently not raining here!  That may change at any moment.
Novi,  I squeeze my bud to get the goodness out and then mix the rosin I get with this: https://www.amazon.com/VEGETABLE-GL...ywords=ej+mix&qid=1561130639&s=gateway&sr=8-5

You may blow a cartridge or two figuring out what works but then it becomes a no-brainer


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 21, 2019)

If you click on my link you scroll on down and you will find everything you need, except a press.


----------



## novitius (Jun 21, 2019)

drcree said:


> we had to put our german shorthair, crockett down on monday.


 Sorry Drcree. I hope you feel better soon! 



St_Nick said:


> If you click on my link you scroll on down and you will find everything you need, except a press.



so the juice, the...applicators and the chz cloth? i found the carts too! This is cool man. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## novitius (Jun 21, 2019)

keef- I did put the jar in the oven. I decarbed a lil to much but I'll use it somehow


----------



## Budlight (Jun 21, 2019)

Keef said:


> Burnin1-- I'll take a half dozen carts to go !-- I hate U guys !
> Was that mask man Budlight ?- U should come around more often Cuz !-- How U been?--


 I’m doing not too bad man staying super busy which really hasn’t given me any time to pop by and visit hope you’re doing well man


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC


drcree said:


> gooday all.  4" of rain yesterday.  it's a sopping mess.
> we had to put our german shorthair, crockett down on monday.  still coping with that



I am so sorry for the loss of your furbaby Drcree. I wish you and yours all the best in coping with your loss.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 21, 2019)

Sorry to hear about crockett


----------



## novitius (Jun 21, 2019)

I ate 4 caps with pb&j. I took a nap. I feel pretty good right now. Coffee just got done brewing. 

DrCree would you like to share a story about crocket?


----------



## thegloman (Jun 21, 2019)

So sorry about Crocket drcree.
It's awefull hard to lose a 4 legged fur bareing friend.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 21, 2019)

Well Ill be a monkeys uncle!
The BB King from last grow has been in the jars now for about 2 months.  Last taste a couple weeks ago had no berry taste at all.   Today tho.......fresh clean bong and a little sticky bud gave me a distinct blueberry hit.  Only on the 1st hit but I'm thrilled cuz I thought it would never develope.


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2019)

I told U !-- It can't help but be blueberry !-- I was beginning to doubt myself - I never saw one that didn't have some blueberry !-- When U get back up and running try some more B.B. girls - They have some variation on the blueberry theme - Find the one U like and lock it in !


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2019)

There's too many varieties to keep up with so I wanna build me a fruit line -Don't matter thier ancestry-- U hit blueberry I want U to have no doubt - It's blueberry -- Same with lemon - orange - some kind of cherry -- Maybe I can find a grape ?-- and the list grows from there --


----------



## thegloman (Jun 21, 2019)

Well with this state going legal and allowing mmj patients to grow 5 plants for themselves I'm gonna get to really try a lot more strains.  I'm learning not to let them grow so big before the flip tho.  The LED lights don't penetrate that far and lower limbs dwindle when they get too big.


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2019)

Wish they would let me have 5 plants -- Sativas outside and U can't know about the inside indicas !-- I'd do them sativas the way the Gloman did that last greenhouse grow - but I drag some 5-6 footer sativas outside in the spring ! -
Since I can't do that legally yet - I take them to the river come spring -- Only thing gives me second thought is harvest will be during deer season -- So I'll have to harvest in the middle of the day to keep from getting shot !-
- Yes Ma'am it's your Mule deer - U shot him fair and square but would U mind if I get my saddle off him before I leave ?

Some dangerous **** being out in them woods during deer  season !


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2019)

Local news was talking about the unsanitary conditions at the border camps -- said they didn't even have soap to wash with-- I heard about stuff like this before !- Don't go to the showers ya'll !- Them ain't showers !--It's a trick !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 21, 2019)

Blueberry is the only flavor in weed that I’ve been able to detect....all the others just tasted like weed...
 Jozi had to go to the doctor this morning...she got an ear infection and it got ridiculous real fast...don’t know how she got it though she went to the groomers a couple weeks ago...if she got water in there I figured it would’a happened a lot sooner...anyway, her ear was extremely sore and swollen...now she on antibiotics for 10 days and gets to wear a cone for a while...she don’t like it...I feel for her cuz she’s unhappy and she doesn’t know why this is happening to her...


----------



## umbra (Jun 21, 2019)

Smoking a sneaky little girl. Got some funk. NL#5 x ECSD x Grape Ape


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2019)

Give that poor puppy some benadryl or some doggy downers-- Maybe a toke or 2 or some CBD drops -- I know it has to be but I hate seeing puppies like that -- My boy Jake has a stuffed cat toy like a teddy bear --He been giving it hell--  He just threw it over the couch -- The demon dog Jet wants to play fetch --Except he don't play right !-  Something wrong with that dog -- He bring the toy back then bite U when U reach for it!- I ain't playing no more ! - He needs some benadryl or something ?-- He on point right now -- Got a whole herd of sheep cornered on the TV !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 22, 2019)

Evening folks.  Smoking some fruity pebbles and planning my weekend.  I got too much to do and not enough time and money to do it.  The goal is to finish the weekend with a new front porch and laying out a new driveway.  I need to take about 20 or so clones and then Sunday I need to flip the flower room to 12/12 again.  If I get the porch done I'll be happy.  Anything else is gravy.


----------



## novitius (Jun 22, 2019)

I did it.i struggled at first. All good tho.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 22, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Great job Nov!.... You've got a big list Nick....hope it works out well for you, you mentioning fruity pebbles has me loading it in the bong this morning...good wake and bake smoke. Yard mowing here this morning ,2 hours and its done. 1 inch of rain this week made it jump like its on steroids lol. Enjoy  the weekend and by all means....stay high...so many strains to try lol ! Peace


----------



## novitius (Jun 22, 2019)

Morning OFC! Keef The caps worked pretty well even with them being made from what I'd call schwag... it's not even mids. All those years I wrecked my lungs smoking that mexi brick lol. Shoulda been bakin it in the oven not the bowl....
Thanks Hollowpoint! That stadium is nothing but a drinking ritual for me. Well, it use to be! Dollar dog night and I almost ordered just like I use too, " 2 dogs and a beer! Here's ur $10! Thanks. Uh, let me get another round while I'm here...."  It's not the alcohol that's bad. It's what I do when I start drinking that's bad lol. 
I never had any idea that my father in law was a walking baseball encyclopedia. Stats, years, bad calls. The guy knows it all....


----------



## umbra (Jun 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Smoking some Key Lime Pie and getting ready to go to work.


----------



## drcree (Jun 22, 2019)

thank you to all of you for your kind words.  our weimaraner is sulking around the house still looking for him.

novi suggested a situation with crockett, thanks novi:  when we first got him, (6 years, show dog) you naturally keep the animal on a close lead to prevent them breaking away; i was at the harley shop and my wife had grabbed crock, put him in the truck and met up with me.  there was a lot going on at the shop that day, so she parked in the back so crockett could take a hose after the ride.  
long/short, he got free of the collar and took off running across the parking lot toward a four lane.  my wife is screaming and before i could understand what she was saying, i see crockett running toward the road.  several people standing around ran with me toward him and fortunately, there was a wooden wall to stop the forward movement.  i tried to go toward him and he bolted in the opposite direction to where my wife was--who did a marvelous _flying wallenda_ and captured the boy.  scared the scoots out of us and all the dog owners present.
when we got home to told my wife to go to the back porch and to call crockett to her.  reluctantly, she agreed so i brought him out of the truck, dropped his lead from my hand and he went right to her.  i called him to me, he came straight off.  so while he was with me, i took off his collar and told my wife to call him.  (she's really freaking out right now)  she did and he went right to her.  you should have seen the change on crockett's face.  it was as if he had been set free.  the only time afterward we put a collar on him was to go for a ride.  by the way, we live in the woods and have a safe distance to the dirt road.


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Dragging today !-- 
Nov - I'm glad the caps help -- Next time take more - When U eat it -It doesn't have to be your best weed -- 
Hot and steamy at the beach - I think it got down to a chilly 83 degrees last night !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC

It is a beautiful day here.  Clear and in the high 70s right now.   I must get out there.

Have a wonderful day guys.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh dear, poor Jozi. The decree, so sorry to learn of your loss. It is no different from losing a family member when we lose our furry. kids. 
Good morning all.  I was scared reading your post about crockett running to the road. 
Been a stupid busy week. I put some beef stew fixin's in the crock pot this morning, it is chilly here which is just the way I like it.  
Sorry you have to work on Sat Umbra.  novi, good for you. You did it.

Our rehab girl (woman) has to have hernia surgery and is afraid for the pain pills she will need to take. She will come stay here and I get to be the jailor?. I think we will try tincture and cannabis too. She is about as big as a pencil. They are like coming up on their 4 month anniversary. Good kids when they are clean. She has broke her hand numerous times hitting people in the face. great.

Bud and i will do the cages today.


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2019)

Give her your medicine by mouth and don't let her smoke for a few days Rose -- U don't want her coughing and popping stitches -- With U taking care of her she'll be fine !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2019)

Another thing Rose -- I assume there will be an abdominal incision ?-- Some find that an Ace wrap around the middle supporting the belly muscles makes it easier to move after surgery -- I think it gives some psychological security too -- Try it if it bothers her take it off !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks Keef, really good advice. I haven't taken care of a hernia surgery before.


----------



## drcree (Jun 22, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Oh dear, poor Jozi. The decree, so sorry to learn of your loss. It is no different from losing a family member when we lose our furry. kids.
> Good morning all.  I was scared reading your post about crockett running to the road.
> Been a stupid busy week. I put some beef stew fixin's in the crock pot this morning, it is chilly here which is just the way I like it.
> Sorry you have to work on Sat Umbra.  novi, good for you. You did it.
> ...



thank you rose.  we were terrified as well when it happened.  when they live in the house with you and  are there 24 hours a day, they truly are family members.  i am ashamed to say this, but i prefer animals over most people.  dogs are likely the only entity that give agape love and expect very little in return.


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2019)

One more thing Rose - Narcotics constipated some people -- Straining to make poo-poo can also rip stitches lose - It wouldn't hurt to give her a mild laxative after a day or 2 !
Get her up sitting and walking soon as she can tolerate it -- 

drcree-- Lots of pot farmers are pretty much hermits especially in the prohibition states -- Whether U like being around people or not U can't be having very many people --if any-- know about the grow -- More people know better chance U get popped !--


----------



## novitius (Jun 22, 2019)

drcree said:


> thank you rose.  we were terrified as well when it happened.  when they live in the house with you and  are there 24 hours a day, they truly are family members.  i am ashamed to say this, but i prefer animals over most people.  dogs are likely the only entity that give agape love and expects very little in return.


I absolutely agree with you drcree. Aminals over people 99% of the time. That was a great story too. Love and trust.

2RE- I'm sorry to see your pup in the cone... they always dislike it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 22, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Our rehab girl (woman) has to have hernia surgery and is afraid for the pain pills she will need to take. She will come stay here and I get to be the jailor?. I think we will try tincture and cannabis too. She is about as big as a pencil. They are like coming up on their 4 month anniversary. Good kids when they are clean. She has broke her hand numerous times hitting people in the face. great.
> 
> Bud and i will do the cages today.



Are the cages for the rehab kids?


----------



## umbra (Jun 22, 2019)

LOL. Rose uses tomato cages around her outdoor plants, but you knew that … still funny


----------



## umbra (Jun 22, 2019)

So I've been sitting on a bunch of beans. Never sure what to breed or grow. An epiphany, lol. Black lime reserve and key lime pie and I have cherry pie x key lime pie


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2019)

Box of Limes ?--- I hate U Cuz !-- Cherry Pie -x- Key Lime Pie -- I hate U some more !
I think the nephew got about 2 maybe 3 weeks to harvest those 3 girls he got -- He only have the one grow space so I told him start some seed in containers outside and bring them in after U take these down -- I need to get over there and help him finish that grow space -- Teach him to clone and stuff -- He likes dirt so that's how we'll set it up .-- They had to go pick up the ex and bring her to her sister's house-- She got sick and fell - No Voodoo involved !--


----------



## novitius (Jun 22, 2019)

There's purple showing on the edges of sugar leaf. It's turning purple! So cool. 
5x5 or 4x8 with the two 1500's? Will a 6" centrifugal cover exhaust with a filter in a 4x8?


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2019)

I love some pretty colored weed !-- I don't know squat about tents Nov --I grow in an open room --  This evening I'm building a bubble cloner and cloning -- Long distance !--


----------



## umbra (Jun 22, 2019)

novitius said:


> There's purple showing on the edges of sugar leaf. It's turning purple! So cool.
> 5x5 or 4x8 with the two 1500's? Will a 6" centrifugal cover exhaust with a filter in a 4x8?


yes


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2019)

WI-X-BBSL lives in East Texas -- It'll root I know this plant- Umbra's - The White -x- Nepal Indica - Then I bred it to that Black Berry Snow Lotus -- She'll do fine ! - 3 plants - couple cuts off each one ?- fagetaboutit !


----------



## umbra (Jun 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Box of Limes ?--- I hate U Cuz !-- Cherry Pie -x- Key Lime Pie -- I hate U some more !
> I think the nephew got about 2 maybe 3 weeks to harvest those 3 girls he got -- He only have the one grow space so I told him start some seed in containers outside and bring them in after U take these down -- I need to get over there and help him finish that grow space -- Teach him to clone and stuff -- He likes dirt so that's how we'll set it up .-- They had to go pick up the ex and bring her to her sister's house-- She got sick and fell - No Voodoo involved !--


maybe a Bowl of limes, lol.


----------



## novitius (Jun 22, 2019)

4x8 it is then! Gonna order now. Mom says she's ok with it in her room. She's got minimal furniture here and she should be on her way by autumn. Yay! For both cases lol


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2019)

Bowl of Limes ?-- Bag of Limes sounds good too !
Nephew got 3 WI-x- BBSL plants -- They'll do him fine I know this plant-- Umbra's -( The White -x- Nepal Indica )- x - Black Berry Snow Lotus -- Does everything easy !-- 
Nov - There's never enough room !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2019)

Keef I have wondered how you were going to grow sativa's in water.  I have been thinking about polite sativas that don't go nuts for you. I am still thinking.  Bruce banner, is a hybrid leaning sat, but i haven't grown it.   I will keep thinking.


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2019)

No Rose I'm not growing a sativa in water !- I may start it that way but - It goes in dirt outside -- All I gotta do inside is sex it and get it up big enough to start cutting on -- I don't know so much about sativas but I got the growing season so I why not ?--Maybe one those 16 week finishers Umbra was talking about ?--  I take a bunch of clones up the river and put them up above the normal flood plain -- Can't drive up on them so should be fairly safe !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2019)

Doing sativas inside in water I would use the SOG method and flip cuts soon as they rooted !- They just take too long so it doesn't make economic sense to grow them inside!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 22, 2019)

Lime of the Century or Lime Krush? Sorry. Buzzed...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 23, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....I see I am not the only one with a bean fetish lol. I have bought way more than I can use through the years,hard to pass a good bean sale. Plus those breeder/retailer sure do have some fine pictures to lure you in lol. This past 4:20 I purchased enough for 3 or 4 years ....they store well so guess Ill get to them all soon enough.I know most probably know about GLG...had nothing but good experiences with them,they have Bodhi buy 2 get one free right now...some new Mosca pink strains and a fine selection of seeds in general. Spent $140.00 with them and got 33 Bodhi beans (3 different strains)...5 GLG freebies plus 5 more Charlottes Webb x Harley TSu. Off to shop for more beans now...at the grocery store that is . Peace


----------



## novitius (Jun 23, 2019)

Good Morning OFC. Draggin my behind. Dehumidifier and new tent will be here tuesday! Stoked. Hopefully all goes as planned


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2019)

Morning OFC  !-- What we smoking ?-- I got some kind of Cubed Cookies in da pipe - Kinda nice !-- I don't have any seed left that I bought !-- I got my eye on some but I just got OFC genetics --and stuff bred from OFC genetics -- I can hold my own ! --


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 23, 2019)

Morning. Last night I rolled up a fatty of a mix of my Green Crack and store-bought Cashmere. Mrs Fogey and I smoked about half of it which is a lot for us. We were so lit we spent an hour watching the bird feeder interactions(even saw a hawk-bonus points). Then after the skeeters got too bad we played keyboard and bongos for a while (we are pretty awful) then moved on to a Netflix documentary about Bob Lazar and Area 51. I was so baked it seemed like a mockumentary. Mickey Rourke was the mumbling narrator(I needed to turn on subtitles). I even had to look up the wiki on Bob a couple of times to verify he was real. The guy is pretty believable about an unbelievable, fascinating subject. This morning I have a weed hangover. Cold brew coffee, women’s World Cup soccer  on DVR and some bad guitar playing for a while before I am ready for a walk with Jo the American Bulldog...


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2019)

Fascinating Subject ?-- U need to read or listen to "The Lost Book Of Enki" - It was my first e-book -- Pulled it up on you tube and they read it to me in parts- I had to keep going back - It was hard to follow - Probably because it is a translation of 6,000 year tablet from Sumeria -- Reads like a modern day sci-fi !--
It gave a perfectly acceptable reason to me why there can never be peace in the middle east !


----------



## drcree (Jun 23, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Morning. Last night I rolled up a fatty of a mix of my Green Crack and store-bought Cashmere. Mrs Fogey and I smoked about half of it which is a lot for us. We were so lit we spent an hour watching the bird feeder interactions(even saw a hawk-bonus points). Then after the skeeters got too bad we played keyboard and bongos for a while (we are pretty awful) then moved on to a Netflix documentary about Bob Lazar and Area 51. I was so baked it seemed like a mockumentary. Mickey Rourke was the mumbling narrator(I needed to turn on subtitles). I even had to look up the wiki on Bob a couple of times to verify he was real. The guy is pretty believable about an unbelievable, fascinating subject. This morning I have a weed hangover. Cold brew coffee, women’s World Cup soccer  on DVR and some bad guitar playing for a while before I am ready for a walk with Jo the American Bulldog...


fogey, you posted a picture a while back of a landed hawk in your yard.  do you know what kind of hawk that was--sharp shinned?  i just happened to find a barred tail feather the other day just like the one your hawk had.  we have a several bird feeders and hawks do come through frequently for a meal.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 23, 2019)

drcree said:


> fogey, you posted a picture a while back of a landed hawk in your yard.  do you know what kind of hawk that was--sharp shinned?  i just happened to find a barred tail feather the other day just like the one your hawk had.  we have a several bird feeders and hawks do come through frequently for a meal.


We have a lot of red tailed hawks around here but that one and the one we saw last night seemed small for a red tailed hawk. I found a pile of grey feathers in the yard this morning. Something had success at our feeders between last night and my refill mission.


----------



## novitius (Jun 23, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> documentary about Bob Lazar and Area 51


 the NAvy just had a press meeting about how common it's become for our aviators to see UFO's. I think it was Aviator Safety.....ummm here :
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/20/politics/ufo-sightings-navy-briefs-us-senators/index.html
They're among us! AaaaAAAhaaahhaaaaa!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 23, 2019)

novitius said:


> the NAvy just had a press meeting about how common it's become for our aviators to see UFO's. I think it was Aviator Safety.....ummm here :
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/20/politics/ufo-sightings-navy-briefs-us-senators/index.html
> They're among us! AaaaAAAhaaahhaaaaa!


Yep. I was just telling Mrs Fogey about that. Strange times these are...


----------



## novitius (Jun 23, 2019)

Well...it's been fun guys!


----------



## umbra (Jun 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## umbra (Jun 23, 2019)

Cookie Cube fem by In House Genetics
This was a freebie from Neptune seed bank (best freebies around hands down)
Lineage is ZCube (Zkittlez x gsc) by Dying Breed x GSC forum cut


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2019)

I missed a big event on the Bay yesterday but the news replay was amusing -- Some good Ole boys headed out for a day of fishing -- Only thing was when they left the dock something happened and everybody fell off da boat -- They were on the shore arguing about who's fault it was !--People spent an hour or 2 watching the boat go round and round -- They were finally able to get someone on it and shut it off !-- That's something U don't see everyday ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2019)

Dam it's hot out there !- 90 something degrees and the humidity is very high too --Something else U don't see often?--It's so hot  I saw a coyote chasing a rabbit this morning and they was both walking !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi peeps,
A beautiful day here, fighting thrip already, last year i planted basil, garlic and marigolds, i just went and got some of those for this year. 
So... I am in a bit of a pickle. Keef, how long does a recovery from hernia surgery last? She just texted me that she took 6 days off and will be here that long???????? Really?? somehow, i need to mention this to bud.... She has no one else.


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2019)

Rose "recovery"- is a tricky word -- Follow the docs orders on getting her up and walking soon as U can --Usually stay in bed 1st 24 hours or so -- Sitting up in a chair for an hour or so at a time several times the second day --walk her around - as tolerated -- 3rd day she should he sore but able to get around - More time out of bed than in it !-- Probably able to take care of herself after that -- Light stuff no lifting and carrying stuff !-- 6 days is a bit long !
3 days probably plenty !


----------



## umbra (Jun 23, 2019)

When they did my appendix they cut thru the abdominal muscle, it took a week to be able to sit up and walk. It was 10 days before they took out the staples


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2019)

The surgery goes like this -- An incision in the skin is made an electro cautery pencil is used to stop any bleeding -- U go thru the fat to the muscles -- To get thru the muscles it's best to split them long ways with the grain when U can - It takes a muscle longer to regrow if U have to cut across it --There may be several layers going different directions -
Under the muscles - Is the peritoneum- The bag that contains your intestines - A hernia is a weakness in the peritoneum that allows stuff to bulge out -- When the weakness is identified U put a stitch in a circle around the weakness pulling in stronger tissue as U tighten the purse string stitch -- Being careful not to pierce intestines with that needle !- Come out closing the layers as U go !-- Close the skin and done !- If they using mesh it is a little different -- but the object is to strengthen a weakness in the perineum to keep **** from bulging out !


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2019)

That's what will make the difference Umbra - Split the muscle or cut across it !-- Cut across a muscle like U had takes longer to heal !


----------



## umbra (Jun 23, 2019)

Since it had been a week after it burst, they couldn't do it laparoscopically. It was septic so they had to go in and clean it out. Took part of my intestine also because of the gangrene had spread.


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2019)

U almost died !-- That would be a true emergency surgery  !- Got to do it NOW ! --
U shoulda been down 10 days ! - That's why it's hard to say how long it takes to "recover" !


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2019)

4th of July coming - I can tell because they out there setting off fire crackers and **** at the beach -- I have to fight back the urge to shoot back !-- When the wind is right the bottle rockets go up and rain down on the dunes full of dry grass and the hood !-- That sounded like a mortar !- I don't like it and neither does my dogs !-- I might have to dip a doggie treat into my Coconut oil tincture for them -get me some more too !- Wait I got benadryl!-- I knock theyass out ! -

- Incoming !!!!!


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2019)

Where's my potato gun ?-- I might be able to reach them from the back yard ?-- I got starting fluid !- I could reach them -- I ain't doing it !-- I can see my picture on front the newspaper now --- Notorious Potato Gun Killer Captured ! -- I don't want to go down and be remembered like that !-- Maybe another toke ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 24, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone....Thunder storms and a few spin up tornadoes this morning, got lucky here power failed for about 5 minutes and the computer rerouted and it came back on....but it left over 3000 in the dark in this county alone. Yep 4th of July is slipping on up...the fireworks stands are up already....biggest holiday of the year for them I guess. Hey Keef...I think I saw you with your potato gun going by lol...give em Hell Army! Got some mataro blue and coffee...I'm grinning!


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- I be ready for them tonight !
It ain't artillery but I need a bipod for my potato gun -- To load a potato or other projectile is rammed down the barrel to the stop  - It'll cut potato to fit the barrel -- The cap on the big end is unscrewed and ether or other fuel is sprayed inside and the cap replaced -- That red button is the igniter for a gas grill -- U push the button a spark make that ether explode -- potato or other projectile shoot out the barrel an go long ways !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 24, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  I been bummed, no porch.  Harley has a problem and I need help.  He has fleas and I can't get rid of 'em.  I been going nuts trying to get rid of 'em and nothing has worked.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2019)

Get this at the vet Nick !-- Bug


 bomb the house !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 24, 2019)

Keef,  that's last resort.  I had him on Trifexis for years.  Read an article last year that caused me to take him off it.  Gtta say though, he never had fleas when he was on it.


----------



## novitius (Jun 24, 2019)

When I had my last dog Daisey, she had the long hairs, we would dunno dish soap on her and rub it all over. Then we would hit her with the hose and lather her up. I think that kills the living ones. Then we'd comb the eggs out. Pet stores have those drops you can put behind their heads that always worked for us. We'd wash all her bedding too. She use to live to hunt snakes. She'd be into good knows what half the time looking for a little green snake...


----------



## drcree (Jun 24, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Good morning everyone.  I been bummed, no porch.  Harley has a problem and I need help.  He has fleas and I can't get rid of 'em.  I been going nuts trying to get rid of 'em and nothing has worked.  Any suggestions?



best place you may want to start with nick is a flea bath.  you can also get a monthly pill from the vet.  works very well to keep the fleas and ticks at bay


----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 24, 2019)

Capstar pill will kill all adult fleas and I am fond of Bayer flea control products...work when others don't in this area. Important to get one that controls the eggs as well. Those flea trap by victor work well in bedding and leisure areas and vacuum often.


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm getting a better picture of what I got to work with in East Texas -- 2 bedroom Mobile home - He's trying to grow in there without AC - Probably gets over 100 in there -- He's about 3 weeks from finish - They could look better !-- I'm bringing a window AC and 8-10 more LEDS --From what I can see should be able to put about 20 -25 plants in that room where he's blooming -- My thought is to flip that space back to 18/6 and start maybe 6 seed from maybe 6-7 varieties --
Grow them up big enough to sex in that space -- I can have another space ready by then -- Set it up as veg and clone those girls - After that he can do a whole room grow or some kind of rotation !--
Just thinking out loud--
I should be over there in 1-2 weeks --


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2019)

Good morning all,
Do you ever just want to go thru your house and get rid of stuff.  If i have a patient coming over i better clean up the guest room. I have a couple of weeks and it isn't that bad. Another beautiful day here. remind me of this when i am complaining in july and aug.
Keef, i wish you the very best mojo for your east T move.
We had a hawk last week too.  I don't think he got one though. We have babies in all the birdhouses. the second clutch of the summer.
Bud is spraying  doctor zymes... Umbra, where do we order bugs from?


----------



## novitius (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi OFC! I think I was sleep typing earlier. I barely remember it. Daisey did love to hunt snakes. We'd find them all over the house. 
 So the 4x8 became a 5x5. I don't have room for it. It's more space than I imagined when ordering. Hopefully we find a new place soon so I can just build a room.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 24, 2019)

Good afternoon Friends

It is another beautiful day!  

I am wondering if it is too late to put a couple more Indicas outside...  I am driving into civilization today and the dispensary in Sonora has "Purple Punch" clones in stock.  ha ha

Keef: You will feel better about things once you get your grow set up.  It will be awesome I am sure.

Have a great day OFC!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 24, 2019)

I still have 3 in my shop that are close to done.  My grow tent down there is empty now.  I may cut lower branches on these to make clones.  I can't make up my mind about that yet.   The empty grow tent is weighing on my mind and once those 3 finish in the small grow area I won't have any plants in my shop.


----------



## novitius (Jun 24, 2019)

The dehumidifier arrived. We got a Frigidaire with the pump. It's kinda loud, but no louder than any of the other fans. I know I saw someone ask this before but I don't remember the answer. Can you use the water from the bucket in the garden?


----------



## thegloman (Jun 24, 2019)

Nick
My doggies use one from the vet called Simparica that works very well.
They have sensitivities to others.


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2019)

The tail end of this storm hitting everyone north east of me has been moving over me -- Some rain but not like most -- The pressure change from the front set my face off this morning -- Another band of rain moving thru now -- I seem to have the face pain under control with that tincture -but -- When it comes to complicated tasks like walking and talking ?-- I might have to leave that to the professionals ?- I think I'm melting ?-- Face don't hurt !


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2019)

I'd like to post a rant about those responsible for what's happening to these kids at these border detention centers --I just don't have words nasty enough to properly convey my feelings !


----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> Do you ever just want to go thru your house and get rid of stuff.  If i have a patient coming over i better clean up the guest room. I have a couple of weeks and it isn't that bad. Another beautiful day here. remind me of this when i am complaining in july and aug.
> Keef, i wish you the very best mojo for your east T move.
> We had a hawk last week too.  I don't think he got one though. We have babies in all the birdhouses. the second clutch of the summer.
> Bud is spraying  doctor zymes... Umbra, where do we order bugs from?


buglogical


----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2019)

novitius said:


> The dehumidifier arrived. We got a Frigidaire with the pump. It's kinda loud, but no louder than any of the other fans. I know I saw someone ask this before but I don't remember the answer. Can you use the water from the bucket in the garden?


yes


----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2019)

umbra said:


> buglogical


been using Arbico-organics.com recently


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 24, 2019)

Thank you everyone for all the suggestions.  In the last week Harley has had two different applications o different stuff to the back of his neck, 4 baths, a powder and some citrus based stuff.  All worked to varying degrees but the minute I went down to tend my grow they come back again.  After I posted this morning I took him to the vet and he is back on the trifexis again.  However, he is sleeping peacefully so I guess its better.  Raining here and it comes and goes, some pretty wicked thunderboomers!  Stay high.


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2019)

Jet wants to play --" Do U think U can grab that toy before I can bite U ? "- Not my favorite game -- When I'm high I get bit more than not !-- If it sounds like I'm being bullied by a 6 lb dog ?-- Could be ?- I don't want to get bit !
Still some light rain here


----------



## novitius (Jun 24, 2019)

@oldfogey8 I looked at your buckeye purple journal. Beautiful! You have me wondering if I need to get a good look at those trichs on my plants. Purple trichs. Beautiful.


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2019)

Purple Hash Oil ?-- I could dig it !-- Anyway we can make it purple with maybe a strong sweet grape or blueberry ?-- I'm need me some of that !


----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2019)

Only purple hash I've seen was from purple chitrali


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 25, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Another fine day in the briar patch got some OG burning and off for the walk....Peace


----------



## novitius (Jun 25, 2019)

Morning OFC!!! New tent should arrive today. Not sure what I'm popping next. White Strawberry is going in for sure. I've got room for two more.


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2019)

Good morning peeps.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey people!  We have sunshine! Hope everyone has an awesome day.


----------



## novitius (Jun 25, 2019)

I really need to pick all ur brains. I'm going to start a thread instead of doing it here, I need some opinions of experience on how to best utilize my space to meet a target.


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2019)

Good morning.  It's going to have a heat index of 104 today.  All done with outside work.  I'll be in the ac the rest of the day.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I did it.  I purchased two Purple Punch clones yesterday.  They will go out onto my deck.  I  need to hit them with some SNS 217 for a few days before watering with SNS 209 and putting them out with the rest of my plants.

Have a fantastic day friends.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 25, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> I did it.  I purchased two Purple Punch clones yesterday.  They will go out onto my deck.  I  need to hit them with some SNS 217 for a few days before watering with SNS 209 and putting them out with the rest of my plants.
> 
> Have a fantastic day friends.


I have used SNS 209 in the past. It works but I notice s ‘potpourri’ flavor in the flowers I have smoke. Do you get that too or was I doing something wrong?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 25, 2019)

umbra said:


> Only purple hash I've seen was from purple chitrali


I was hoping to get some purple hash out of the pop corn buds from the BeP but all my hash comes out black...


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 25, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have used SNS 209 in the past. It works but I notice s ‘potpourri’ flavor in the flowers I have smoke. Do you get that too or was I doing something wrong?


I have not noticed a difference in the flower taste.  I use less and less 209 as the veg state progresses and then stop using before they go into flower.
I am very lucky that I have not had a bug infestation in years.

Potpourri taste?  People would probably pay for that.  ha ha  They already have berry and orange flavors to add to the soil.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 25, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> I have not noticed a difference in the flower taste.  I use less and less 209 as the veg state progresses and then stop using before they go into flower.
> I am very lucky that I have not had a bug infestation in years.
> 
> Potpourri taste?  People would probably pay for that.  ha ha  They already have berry and orange flavors to add to the soil.


I used it deep into flower because of a spider mite infestation I battled for a couple of grows. I did it to myself by bringing outdoor plants into my tent. You’d think potpourri would be a good flavor but it isn’t. I still have some bud in long term storage from those grows. I prefer to give it away rather than smoke it.


----------



## Keef (Jun 25, 2019)

What ?-- I wasn't doing nothing illegal !-- 
I can't change peoples minds but I can and did give them a piece of mine !- I apparently pissed some people off !--Good !- That was my intention !--  I go do it again too !


----------



## Keef (Jun 25, 2019)

Purple Chitrali ?-- Hybrid ?- indica ?- Don't tell me it's a long finishing sativa - I ain't wanting to hear that !- U know I got a soft spot for pretty colored weed ?-- Umbra play me like a fiddle -- U know I gotta have some ?-- The Variety Chasing Disease got me ya'll !-Umbra- Is Purple Chitrali the "P" in  BPU ?-- I got GDP -x- BPU and BPU-x- B.B  ?

Purple Hash Oil ?--
Come to daddy !


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2019)

yes it is the P in BPU


----------



## Keef (Jun 25, 2019)

No wonder I've had trouble finding  Purple Chitrali -- Found it listed as Chitrali and Chitrali #1 -- She a pretty purple !-- I said I had GDP-x- BPU and BPU-X B.B. -- I still got original B.B. seed but - I crossed them - I got seed to (GDP-X BPU)-x- ( BPU-X-BB)---Both blueberries out the House of Umbra sporting that signature Umbra Frost !-- Might be some color in there ?---I only need one ?- I got some more color  - Gonna be some pretty **** growing down Texas way !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 26, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...The grow is moving along nicely...will try to grab a pic before long. Lots of crazy weather around the world, a 100 degree day in the Netherlands? 107 in France and a Sahara dust storm remnants for my area. But the dust storm will keep tropical development down and that is after traveling across Atlantic ocean. I guess it will just turn into more fine top soil for this area lol. Got the Cherry Bomb and coffee going today...off to meet my buddy for coffee this morning ,will grab a couple bags of soil while I'm in the area. Shame you have to drive over 100 miles to find a bag of FF soil! I will also brighten his day with the gift of cannabis. He's been very busy with a new house project ,72 and still works from daylight to dark clearing the property with a chain saw! He is so excited about getting some cannabis lol. Peace


----------



## novitius (Jun 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC! It's hump day!


----------



## umbra (Jun 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## drcree (Jun 26, 2019)

gooday all


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2019)

Morning OFC


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 26, 2019)

Good afternoon friends


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 26, 2019)

Good Morning folks.  Sunny and warm today so maybe I'll get some porch done.  Smoking some fruity pebbles for breakfast


----------



## umbra (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm at that age when I hear about people I grew up with, they have died. 2 this morning. 1 had a heart attack, the other had oral surgery and bled to death.


----------



## drcree (Jun 26, 2019)

umbra said:


> I'm at that age when I hear about people I grew up with, they have died. 2 this morning. 1 had a heart attack, the other had oral surgery and bled to death.


sorry to hear that umbra.  brings the mortality issue to the forefront


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2019)

Sucks don't it Umbra ?-- Smell that ?-- I got a jar of trim in the oven -- Had to go OTB ( Over the bridge)- to the mainland for coconut oil and supplies -- Thought I better make some more fore I run out -- Sure has saved me some pain -- Settling back in with da pipe-- I did my errands and I am done for the day -- Didn't say there wasn't anything else I need to do today I said I'm done !-- Gonna get twisted up sideways and listen to some music !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2019)

good morning All ya all,
 Umbra, I am having oral surgery in the morning.. I am sorry for your friends. It is so hard being this age and this happening to our friends. I remember when dad went thru losing a lot of friends when he was in his 60s. 
I had two babies here yesterday with a mom and another lady. i am so glad 67 year old women don't have babies, I would forget where i put um.


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2019)

I been brooding about death this morning -- That picture of the father and daughter drown while swimming the Rio Grande river kinda sent me to a dark place !-- Took me an extra dose of that oil extract with the intention of getting hammered !-- 
Morning Rose !


----------



## umbra (Jun 26, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> good morning All ya all,
> Umbra, I am having oral surgery in the morning.. I am sorry for your friends. It is so hard being this age and this happening to our friends. I remember when dad went thru losing a lot of friends when he was in his 60s.
> I had two babies here yesterday with a mom and another lady. i am so glad 67 year old women don't have babies, I would forget where i put um.


He was taking blood thinners. Lack of communication with doctor. Sad


----------



## novitius (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm sorry for the tough news Umbra. Losing people is no fun whatsoever. 
 Good luck with your surgery in the morning Rose! Prayers for everybody.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2019)

keef, it makes me cry, i hate it so much.


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2019)

It's the world we live in Rose !-- Sorry for bringing it up -- I am not sorry for the stand I took against this madness !

How long does it take for the THC in a jar of weed to dissolve in oil ?-- I don't know either -- This last jar I made I never filtered - Just poured a dose of oil out the jar -- I need to filter -- **** gets gritty towards the bottom if U don't - I don't like that !-- I believe I've had enough for awhile -- I'm have a cup of coffee and play with this pipe some -- Pretend it's 420 and stuff !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2019)

umbra said:


> He was taking blood thinners. Lack of communication with doctor. Sad


I am on blood thinners. If I am having any kind of procedure I contact the office that monitors my INR(how thin my blood is). I have had oral surgery and that is one of the questions asked on any pre-surgery questionnaire. I feel badly for your friend but all parties should have known better...


----------



## umbra (Jun 26, 2019)

yes it could have been prevented.


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2019)

I saw something on TV that horrified me -- It was a track meet for 80 + year old athletes -- I had to turn it before they got to the high jump or pole vault -- They were about to do hurdles but I done helped replace way too many hips to be watching that -- I could have made a good living up north where ya'll got all that ice just doing hip replacements !-- I'm surprised everybody up there don't have steel hips ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2019)

Got my medicine made !-- Decarbed a jar of good trim then filled the jar with coconut oil -- Then kept it warm in the oven for bout an hour - I'll shake it once in awhile but I don't need it until tomorrow and it'll be plenty ready by then !-- I do like me an edible buzz !-- Think I'll gather up some dog toys to throw at the TV news later ! -- Sorry !--I'm a passionate man !-- When I don't like something -- I don't like it ! -- I think I might be high enough ?--
 If I was on the road driving -- I wouldn't want to be out there with me !


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2019)

Saw on the local news they training 500 workers for the new refinery thing they about to open ( they all gonna want a beach house too )-- and real estate loan interest rates just dropped --- Property values been spiking !- I think we gonna do well when we sell the house -- More I make bigger better Stoner Ranch I get -- Not a Ranch !-- Just a little place for a grow !-- I'm not hard to please !--Get brand new lights and  grow me some that purple weed !


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2019)

I could use a Banana Split !


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 26, 2019)

Well folks, I got half a deck built.  Freakin' hot outside which sure slows me down.  Keef,  I'm doing a self test on those new Mars SP-250 lights.  The jury is still out but I'm hoping they are an improvement on the ones I use now.  For one thing, they ain't pink!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2019)

Bugs. Outside. OK.


----------



## novitius (Jun 26, 2019)

Hey OFC! Good job on your deck Nick! It was hot over here in Ohio today. You ain't to far away so I knew it was hot there too. 
Keef I'm glad you got some medicine made! Them pills are good. I got a jar head brother in law loves em in the morning! Best thing I could've done with that bud. This time, the dry will be controlled! 
 I'm interested in those sp 250 lights too. That one guy uses em. He's got a journal. Are you doing a full run under it Nick?


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2019)

Nick I'm looking at those King 1,500 watt lights or the equivalent but at least 1,000 watts -- I'm ear mark about $2,000 for new lights -- The nephew did good under the circumstances-- He got 3 of those White Indica times Black Berry Snow Lotus coming up on finish in a week maybe little longer -- I got him chasing down Happy Frog or FFOF and some DE since he like dirt - Looks like he got room for maybe 20 plants in that room -- I'll set one the other rooms up for veg -- This place will sell fast so I may not be there too long but I'll get him up and running !-- I'll be in that area -
Nov -- I do like my medicine !-- I take it first thing in the morning too -- Caps or oil extract ?- It don't matter long as decarb get in my belly with some oil --My belly know what to do with it !-- I like the caps I just kept running out and this coconut oil seemed like a good replacement -- I'm pleased !-- Caps don't spill though !-- I may use it for medicine but that don't mean I can't enjoy it !-- To me getting high is just a side effect of my medicine !
I didn't have bananas so I had to make do with a  chocolate sundae !


----------



## novitius (Jun 26, 2019)

Keef- if you're looking at the 1500's I'd say do it. I know my experience is null but them lights speak for theyselves. The customer service is well above par too. I'm very happy with my purchases. I don't think I'd want to go below1500 though. If you don't like em you can send em back! 
 I want to know the difference between the white light and blurple light. I see and hear the white is better?


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2019)

So that "P" in BPU stands for Purple Chitrali ?-- So if I took Rose's Purple Haze and bred it to a Black Berry Snow Lotus male-- which carries a pink trait -- Then took a girl from that cross and bred her to 


 Umbra's BPU-X-BB- It might come out with some color  ?-- I guess we'll be seeing ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 27, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....More summer time weather for here...heat   humidity  occasional T-storm to keep the grass jumping. Going brave this morning with the chem-dawg before the walk lol....it hits you on the grade coming up the hill.


----------



## novitius (Jun 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Going to wake up with some platinum og. Gonna try and take it easy today. Wish me luck!


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2019)

Morning OFC-- 
For those about to rock ?-- We salute U !

Rock Steady ?

Am I high ?-- What do U think ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2019)

Tesla - Honky Tonk Woman / Kid Rock -- Cowboy
I took a dose of that coconut extract to see if it was strong enough -- It was !- So Other Keef took a dose -- That was probably a mistake ?
I was thinking I should start a new church -- Use this oil as the holy sacrament ?- Beat dahell outta  stale crackers and some cheap wine ?- Church let out we'd be walking on holy water !
It's all part of my rock and roll fantasy !


----------



## drcree (Jun 27, 2019)

gooday everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2019)

Good day yall. I didn't die at the dentist.  Kinda quiet around here. See ya tamale.


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2019)

Yea Rose didn't die !-- That's a good thing!--
 Been quite today ?-- I try to explain it best I can --We can't see it like we can see a thunderstorm but it's kinda like psychic weather -- People feel it and react -- Been an oppressive thing happening today !- People keeping to themselves !


----------



## novitius (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi OFC! Everyone's out enjoying the weather huh? I wanted to wish you all a great evening and a better tomorrow! Everyone here in the OFC has given me helpful advice on all sorts of things. You guys help me make great purchases when it comes to equipment. So, thanks everyone!


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2019)

Nov I can't imagine trying to learn to grow in isolation like some do !- I don't need to know everything about weed -- If I don't know I can always ask the hive mind of the OFC community-- Someone will have the answer or know where to look !-- U can't beat that !-- I'm a water pharmer and I'm help my nephew set up a dirt grow -- Won't be a problem !- I know some people who know all about such things !


----------



## umbra (Jun 27, 2019)

Long day. Left at 4am. Advanced driving school. Doing spin outs and slaloms in parking lot of The Cow Palace. Rented a car, just in case.


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2019)

Now that's the kinda person I need for a test driver if I ever get to build my engine -- Wet Heat -- 500 foot pounds of torque from a light weight internal combustion steam engine --turning a jet boat impeller-- Put Umbra on it and turn him loose !- Stand on it son !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 27, 2019)

Good evening ladies and race car drivers...today has been a very nice cool day here in NCal...and I’m just sitting on the front porch enjoying it...along with a little shark shock cbd....
I just scratched an itch that’s been getting stronger and stronger...I play guitar a bit and jam with some locals from time to time but I always like to, as Todd Rundgren says “bang on the drum all day”...So I ordered myself a kit, should be here tomorrow...I can’t wait!!!
Where was I, the shark shock cbd is pretty mellow...some of you stoners prolly wouldn’t think much about it but hey, it’s medicine and I can take a couple hits, feel alright and not fall down and embarrass myself...
Here I go ramblin again like I’m stoned or something...
Cheers y’all...


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2019)

Wild Cherry Pepsi Float !-- Dam that's good !-- I wish I could play music -- I'm pretty good at listening to it -- I been ripped all day and I don't remember if I had a toke or not ?

Roxanne --U don't have to put on the red light --


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 28, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone....Happy Friday....Its the last one of first half of 2019. This year  seems to be moving on extra fast...maybe its just the age thing (or large hadron collider lol) but time seems to be accelerated to me. Picture is of current run 10 days into flower...2x PK fem  2x Grape God fem  2x AK47 fem  1x Black Pearl reg, had 2 BP but one of them  was  a male. They are all up at crack of dawn reaching for the light and this run is with the 315 CMH and 600 HPS ...sshhh do not tell them its a artificial dawn lol. I try lots of different strains but seem to drift back to some of the old standbys, had a couple AK47 last year that was such a fruity smooth smoke (wipes drool from corner of mouth lol). And its hard to beat a good run on some white widow....had a WW once that would change your outlook on life with one toke. Blueberry and coffee.... Peace


----------



## novitius (Jun 28, 2019)

Morning OFC! White runtz for the wake n bake. Gonna take another easy day today. Waiting on the PC to finish. It's getting close. Temps hit 90 yesterday as they're almost there today already. I can not keep the tent cool enough. I may have to shut down until the temperature drops again.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2019)

Good morning folks. 59 degrees here at 5:55 birds are noisy and the squirrels are having some fine sunflower seeds and corn. I am having coffee and an antibiotic, yuck, i hate those.  I have a screw in my jaw now. I guess it will be a loose screw  for a while til the bone grows around it.  So there ya have it, i have a loose screw.
We have had a marvelous  June, cool and nice. The plants are getting the hang of being outdoors now and are starting to look like a grow. 
Umbra, I didn't understand you doing wheelies and stuff..
Re, i know that cbd stuff helps. I like an indica cbd myself. Still waiting on  Aliens on moonshine. Still sold out.
I am smoking some kush trying to go back to sleep.
Have a great Friday. I agree HP, the months fly by and i don't think it will slow down any.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey guys.  Its supposed to be in th 90's again today.  I will be screwing deck boards today, in between runs to the ac.  I need to go check my grow but I am committed to finish this thing.


----------



## umbra (Jun 28, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning folks. 59 degrees here at 5:55 birds are noisy and the squirrels are having some fine sunflower seeds and corn. I am having coffee and an antibiotic, yuck, i hate those.  I have a screw in my jaw now. I guess it will be a loose screw  for a while til the bone grows around it.  So there ya have it, i have a loose screw.
> We have had a marvelous  June, cool and nice. The plants are getting the hang of being outdoors now and are starting to look like a grow.
> Umbra, I didn't understand you doing wheelies and stuff..
> Re, i know that cbd stuff helps. I like an indica cbd myself. Still waiting on  Aliens on moonshine. Still sold out.
> ...


LOL, not wheelies. It was for work. It was called driving dynamics. How to drive in bad conditions kind of thing. They had a car that simulated driving on ice and we drove our cars thru a series of obstacles, high speed braking, fast lane changes safely. It was fun. Not as much fun as when I did Skip Barbers' racing school, but we were in a parking lot and not a race track.


----------



## novitius (Jun 28, 2019)

This is what I've resorted to. Got a tower fan pushing air in.so much for negative pressure. 
 I was wrong about the way this bud is going to weigh. I had pulled some of the smaller growth about a week ago and just hung them by the AC behind the tent. I just trimmed it and even those little popcorn buds weighed .25 to.6. The stuff is dense and sticky. 
 Next grow I'm going to focus on pruning and watching for signs I'm doing to much before it's too much. All those techniques I read about need to go into practice.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC

It is another beautiful day here in the Sierra foothills.

I hate going to the Dentist. I went a few months ago. I had a tooth with a crown on it that had gotten decayed.  I had another that just needed a crown.   I went to the Dentist thinking I was getting the tooth that just needed the crown done.  When they were done I found out they did the other tooth with the decay under the crown.  They pulled that tooth and screwed a post in my jaw and put a new crown over it.  I think I was a little loopy before the procedure because I always ask the Dentist to prescribe a happy pill before I go.  I guess I did not understand what was going on.   Good thing I guess.  ha ha

Rose I hope your jaw heals soon.

Nice pics Hollowpoint and Novitius!  Thanks for sharing.

Time for some coffee and hells angel OG.

Have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2019)

I missed morning ?--
Hang in there Rose !--
I got 6 of those screws in my lower jaw with a bar between them for my bottom denture plate clip on -- Then they peeled my face off and straightened my nose back up and put a metal plate where my left cheek bone used to be and one above the gums on the top left of my mouth  -- 4-6 screws in each one -- Not much of a sinus left and it equalizes slowly so when the atmospheric pressure changes with a front moving thru I have some pressure and pain! --
U won't regret the dental implant !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 28, 2019)

Good morning, Rose after that bone grows in around the screw you’ll be good...I have a partial lower that is not screwed in and it’s kinda a pita...it was tight at first but has loosened up a bit...still beats the hel! outa those sore and hurtful teeth I used to have...my mouth hasn’t hurt in a long time...I still have all my uppers and half my lowers and I take good care of’m...
No drums yet, dammit...


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2019)

President Jimmy Carter my new hero !--Don't ask them if U can't handle the truth because Old people will tell U what they think !--

 Did I miss 420 ?-- It's in the mid 90s out there and the humidity is climbing - My face say a storm is coming !
RE - Did the drums come in yet ?-- I think I could play the cowbell !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2019)

Jimmy Carter, what an anomaly in this day. I admire him so much. 
Keef, when i was looking at my x-ray i was thinking about you.  I am not fond of my one screw yet.
Beautiful day here, 78 degrees.  I go tomorrow to get my medical license. The problem is I have no records of illness or chronic pain as the pot has stopped that. I tell the doctor that each year.  I guess i can say generic arthritis but i have no records. That cannabis is a good thing it heals the body. Along with fasting. Do you guys ever do intermittent fasting?  As you can see i need to step away from the sativa.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 28, 2019)

How come you need an mmj card Rose? Do you get a break on taxes when you buy with a card?
By the way, I got a very nice envelope in the mail today, thank you so much, my wife will give these a try...
Got’m keef...still awaiting the cymbals...look at all that pink light, must be growin something there too...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2019)

You are welcome, you need to try it too.
I get 20 % off at dispensaries with my card but i get it so i can grow 15 plants legally. It just makes me have less stress when my garden is in full grow.

 I get 10  % off for being old. I get 10 more % for the medical card.


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2019)

Dam pink light farmers ! -- I envy U RE !- I love music but not a clue about how to make it -- Cuz U and the wife still having pain issues ?-- U should try my medicine -- My only complaint is I don't have enough CBD in it -- The THC will control pain but gets U kinda high -- I don 't mind --but -- I could cut back on the THC if it had more CBD -- I've found that about half high THC and half high CBD seem to work best for me -- I got that CBD Crew's Indica and some the crosses Rose and Umbra did -- I'm watching for this Alien Moonshine too -- I want the highest CBD I can lay hands on -- Half of each then decarb -- I just been putting a jar in the oven and letting it Bake at 275 for about an hour and a half
- I was using 275 for 45 minutes with it spread out on a plate but with the jar I just decided it needed longer -- Works fine -- After decarb I just fill the jar up with oil - I like coconut oil or even vegetable oil would work -- (it would taste nasty but it would work)-Shake it around some -Ready after an hour or so but I like waiting until the next day -- Don't matter how U get the decarb in your belly with some oil - an edible is the best way to treat whatever ails U -- and not just a dose once in awhile -- U need to take regular doses and build up your levels for the best health effects!-- I'm talking about keeping a gentle glow going most of the time - Try it !


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2019)

I wouldn't keep repeating how to make it if it wasn't effective !


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2019)

A regular edible dose will combat cancer - treat digestive problems like Crohns (sp) and irritable bowel syndrome - treat pain - mental issues like depression and even PTSD--- acts as a muscle relaxer --It will help regulate your blood sugar (A1C) for diabetes -- lower your blood pressure -- protect against and somewhat reverse diseases like Dementia and Alzhiemers-- It even has antibiotic effects --There's probably more but that last dose I took is kicking in and the letters on the key board are moving around !- The side effect of the medicine is it gets U high !-- I can take it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 28, 2019)

I’m growing an acdc cbd, supposed to be 12% cbd and hardly any thc... but these things are kinda fickle as you know...sometimes you just don’t get that kinda cbd and the thc just sneaks in there...we’ll see...I’d like a great big cbd that I can mix with the thc that is so easy to come by...
Rose, I don’t think it matters here in Cali...you can grow 6 and that’s pretty much it...maybe umbra will correct me if I’m wrong...I still grow more than I’m supposed to...I grow as many as I can get away with...maybe I’ll pop some tomorrow...no, I’m going away for a few days so it’ll have to wait...
Rose, we tried soma that lambs breath this afternoon...made me feel real good...but I was still able to go grocery shopping after I hit it...funny trying to remember all the stuff I was supposed to pick up...good thing we got smart phones these days...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 28, 2019)

Rose, I take those getting old discounts whenever I can get’m...


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2019)

Take too much -( and U should sometimes)-- and you'll understand what I mean when I say I'm in da spirit world --
Take the path of the Bocor ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 29, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Got a week out of the last grass cutting and must cut it again today to avoid baling hay lol ,rain this week made it grow happy. Gonna buy some rocks out west one day and move off . Blueberry to get me in the mowing mood and coffee...Peace


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2019)

Morning OFC
HP - I don't want to talk about mowing -- That looks kinda like that place I lost that gunfight with that alligator-- Dam he was quick !-- He almost got me !
Just finishing my first cup of coffee-- I got some trolling to do this morning -- It ain't much but I do express my displeasure - I'm like those Palestinians throwing rocks at the Israeli army -- Ain't got planes and bombs to fight with --all we can do is throw rocks -- So I'm go throw verbal rocks at the fox news feeds --It's all I can do for now ! -- I can piss them off pretty bad !-- It's the least I can do !
Light it up I be right back !


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2019)

Other Keef earned himself another dose of that coconut oil -- They don't know U white -- That part about "Where da white women?"---U Crack me up Cuz !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 29, 2019)

Here in Massachusetts, I can have 6 plants for myself and 6 for my wife or other adult but am limited to 12 total. I can also carry around an ounce in public and have 10 ounces at home but it must be locked up. Seems like random numbers to me but it is better than it was before we voted to end cannabis prohibition...


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2019)

I broke the law and grew during prohibition --What's the chances I'll pay attention to some plant count law ?-- They didn't catch me during prohibition and there will be plenty low hanging fruit to keep them busy when things change --
Prohibition teach U how to secure a grow and security dictates U should keep it hid even if the law changes - Not sure I want my name on a Texas growers list !- Trust the government ?-- How about -- NO !


----------



## umbra (Jun 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC. As a medical license holder, I am given the ability to grow more than 6 plants. There are 2 federal mandatory sentence for growing cannabis. 5 years mandatory prison sentence for 100 plants or more and 10 years for 1000 plants or more. I am allowed 90 plants, 6 lbs of dried bud in my possession, and 8 ozs of concentrate.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 29, 2019)

I wanna be like you Umbra!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 29, 2019)

Good morning everybody.  We are having a string of hideous heat and humidity. I have been screwing deck boards for 3 days and not done yet.  Deck is 10 by 20.  Before COPD this would have been a one day deal.  Looks nice though.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2019)

Good morning all!  Another beautiful day but i hear the heat is coming. 
Off to get legal this morn.  RE, that lambs bread is only like 14% but i sure love it. I have one more seed and if it is a boy i have  LB girls ready. Should show soon. If not I have two of Umbras  Big sur holybud, that sounds a bit like Lambs bread.  I hope i get a boy.
Have a good day. I cleaned up the grow room bathroom this  morning. nice to have a bathroom back.  stay stoned peeps, it is your job.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC

It is yet another beautiful day here.  I can't believe it is June.  ha ha

MMJ patients in Cali are allowed to purchase more than 6 plants and legally purchase more than one ounce of cannabis among other things.  I still get my medical cannabis recommendation renewed every year as I have for the past 20 years are so.

Time for some Blackberry Fire and some coffee.

Have a great day growers!


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2019)

So legal weed is just a legal extortion racket ?-- U wanna grow weed or use weed  U have to pay us money -- Sounds like extortion to me?


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2019)

Bummed out and got an attitude because I'm not moving this weekend -- I am so ready to leave this place !


----------



## umbra (Jun 29, 2019)

anyone can grow 6 plants, no medical license required.


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2019)

Only 6 plants ?-- How about No !-- Seems I'm be doing what I do and they gonna still try to catch me so nothing really changes ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2019)

If I used all my boxes for the aerocloners they are - I got a capacity of maybe 400 clones at a time -- That would be more than 6 ?


----------



## novitius (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi everybody! Afternoon! Ohio goes by weight just like possession. Over 2 kilos is a 2nd degree felony. There's talk of a home grow ballot initiative but that requires like 250k signatures along with a minimum per county. There's a lot of empty country out there. Presents issues. Someday one-day I guess. Mrs. Novitius says she won't leave home again so I'm stuck.


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2019)

When Texas gets closer to ending prohibition I should probably talk to Tech Admin about setting up a place for them !-They could come here -but - Ya'll will eat new growers alive !-- Maybe Tech needs to set up a pot growing school for Texas ? -- Texas probably go with MMJ only and who dahell knows what kind of rules and regs they gonna have -- No matter what they do some gonna want / need to grow thier own medicine -- Somebody gonna have to teach them ?- We could just take over the Texas grow scene by building a Texas grow scene  ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2019)

What kind of veggie would go with Pork Chops and Peaches?-- Should I smoke the Chops some first then Bake it off ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 29, 2019)

Anyone have any experience or feedback on Growstar LED ‘s? 

*Cree COB LED Grow Light, Growstar Reflector Series 600W LED Plant Light Full Spectrum Dual Chip Grow Lamp with Daisy Chain for Indoor Plants Veg and Flower*

Probably a poor choice (I have always been really good at making poor choices)but I’m gonna give it a try. The COB LED’s have tweaked my interest. $79 gamble... Pretty inexpensive investment I guess...


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't know OF - I never heard of them but I have an interest in that COBB technology so keep me posted - I'm be buying some new lights so U got my interest--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 29, 2019)

Will do. Amazon has 18 reviews of all 5 stars so that should have been a red light...

It will probably burn my house down if my recent good fortune continues...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 29, 2019)

And yes, the COB thing has been on my radar too.


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2019)

Rose U still alive ?-- Feel like U got punched in the face ?- Hard !-- Err U swole up ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2019)

Another thing !-- Never ask the pharmacy if they can put your pain pills in a Pez dispenser -- They have no sense of humor !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2019)

I am feeling much better today Keef, thanks for asking.  I have been eating wheat and sugar so feel like caca but my own fault. I brush and rinse and take antibiotics for a week. I hope i never need another one. I feel for you face Keef.  Took the rehab lady to get her pot card today. She needs to send a copy to her probation officer so when she gets a pee test she will know.  When those two tell me stories, i can't believe they are even alive let alone clean. She has the worst stories i have ever heard of so much abuse, starting at 4 years old. I would be on meth too.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 29, 2019)

I have no knowledge of these cob things.  I have a single plant under a sp-250 and I am watching it grow.  I am beginning to think about the room I will build for myself after, well after.  Still not done with the deck but Harley is thrilled that I put the steps in so he can get up and down.


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2019)

Good for Harley !-- It was in the 90s today with liquid air - I didn't get much done -- I did finally take a razor to my face after about 2 months -- I was looking like a grizzled bearded old Hobo - Now I look like a clean shaven old Hobo !--
Rose I do alright most times especially if I got some medicine -- Doc said my injuries were similar to what U would see if someone survived a baseball bat to the face !
It's the neck injury that cramps my style - I have to be careful not to over do with the left arm or it gives me fits --
It's better than being paralyzed  or dead !


----------



## novitius (Jun 29, 2019)

Typing numbers from the smart phone doesn't always work right. 20 kilos not 2. If I were to get popped its gonna be 2nd because of my children even if I have between 1 kilo and 20. I've got 3 2's already.


----------



## Keef (Jun 29, 2019)

I use a smart phone Nov -- I make a post then go back and edit it !--Just stick to the 2 rules of growing in a prohibition state-and you'll be fine -- Rule #1 -Don't get caught --Rule #2 --Any questions ?- Refer to rule #1 ---
 Rose got me remembering what some that fresh face pain felt like !-- That was bad ya'll !- I feel for  U Rose -- Dat **** hurts !-- Didn't they give U something for pain ? Norco - Vicodin - Percadan - Heroin-? --U probably need something ? -- Put your food in a blender - Make baby food out of it !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 30, 2019)

Good evening y’all...I don’t know what I’ve been doing the last few days but I musta been awful busy...gonna get warm again next week, not hot, just warm...but we’re gonna head for the hills for about a week...got the girls on auto so hopefully they be ok...I’ve edited this [email protected] entry 2 dozen times...I’m typing on an iPad with two fingers cuz that’s how I roll...I think my little pad is getting slow...surely it’s not me...used to like techno stuff, not so much anymore...
Lemon tree...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 30, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Wake-bake and off to shop....I have a funny addiction to eating a few times a day . Peace


----------



## novitius (Jun 30, 2019)

Morning OFC! Gobs of blue diesel this morning. I rolled a doobie out of the peyote critical primi and it faintly has the taste of the smell. Watching trichs turn cloudy on all 4 plants. The HGK may come down early.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 30, 2019)

Morning O.F.C.  I hope to finish the porch deck this morning before it gets to hot to work.  Smoking some Sugarface this morning and I think it wants me to sit on the couch all day


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2019)

Morning OFC 
Feeling a little down and out today --Rain moving in this morning so I'm planning a long drawn out extended Wake and Bake -- See if I can get this demon dog to go outside before the rain-- He don't do wet ! --Back to looking for the bottom of this pipe !-- Maybe some eggs and some pork ?- Later ?- I could use another cup of coffee 
I hope Zig is making peace with what happened -- Hope it all works out for the Gloman too -- 
Still a little sore this morning Rose ?


----------



## thegloman (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks Keef
Its gonna be ok. I just need to get some help with my aunt.
 January we go legal so I can start my grow back up then.


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2019)

Did U see that place political name met with Kim at the Korean DMZ -- That's my old stomping ground - I was about 10 miles from there - Used to escorts tank convoys up there --
They got signs indicating Mime fields -- Funny I never saw any mimes in those fields ? --It was a brutal place in any sense of the word ! -- 12,000 men in the 2nd Infantry Division and thier job was to buy those people down south 15 minutes to get those planes off the ground !-- It was against army law to get caught in a Korean pharmacy because U didn't need a prescription for anything - So the pharmacies put in walk up windows -- We knew how to party !- Every party could be your last !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2019)

Good morning, Keef, i am fine today. They did give me hydrocodone, i took one and hated it, ha, been 10 years or so, i used to like one a day. no more.  I really don't have pain, just a feeling of a screw that needs to do whatever they do. adhere? 
Gloman, good luck, you are doing gods work with your aunt i think. 
I think of zigggy too, hope she is doing ok. God bless that child who has been thru so much. 
Umbra remember when the valentines took so long to sex. I am having that with some plants.  Maybe i take a pic for ya'll.  Keef, hang in, your needed in this life.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks Rose
I Do try to be a blessing for her but dementia has made things difficult at times.
She has no-one else and that must hurt her heart so I do my best to keep her safe 1st then happy as much as I can.


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2019)

Hang in there Gloman !-- It ain't easy I'm sure -- I wish Zig would check in too -- 
Rose I may be old and crippled up but I feel like I got more stuff to do -- Not sure what but I'm pretty sure it has something to do with weed and Texas -- I just been going thru a rough time lately but things will straighten up - I been thru worse ! -- I am getting a little raggedy but that's  how life is -- Good Times and bad times and everything in between - I just need to get back to my mental safe place which is growing ! -- In a prohibition state?- U know I ain't right ?


----------



## mrcane (Jun 30, 2019)

Good Morning OFC, 
Been a long time since I've seen y'all, been busy as a bee. Still have a run of Papaya going, next harvest in approx. Two weeks. 
Hope that you are all doing well and staying high...Puffin on some Papaya and sipping on some Chai tea....

 it's all about Love!!!


----------



## mrcane (Jun 30, 2019)

Hang in there Keef things are going to get better...onward and upward my friend..


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2019)

What up Cane ?-- U have got your money's worth out that grow cabinet haven't U ?-- I want some papaya again !

U can't always get what U want but if U try sometimes U just might find that U get what U need


----------



## novitius (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm seeing Amber heads ! I think I'm going to take it. Maybe tomorrow? The peyote critical is suppose to be a heavy indica. Maybe just a little amber all over?


----------



## mrcane (Jun 30, 2019)

Been busy, have three more yards of chips waiting for me to spread around the yard. Probably another 8 yards should do it. 
Also been detailing the paint on my old 94 Ford one ton dually.. and having a ball running around in the new Chevy Bolt. 
Puff, puff, pass........


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2019)

Nov - Further U go into amber with those indicas the heavier the couch lock !-- U go very far into amber it's gonna melt U !


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2019)

Oh !-- They building a nice new baby jail !


----------



## novitius (Jun 30, 2019)

I think I want a little bit of that melt around. Mostly I lean onto sativa so I need some pain free too.


----------



## umbra (Jun 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Beautiful day in the Central Valley. Smoking some key lime pie and a cup of Joe.


----------



## mrcane (Jun 30, 2019)

Good thinking Nov, took my last run of Papaya just coming into Amber it's a little bit on the uppity side. Going to let this run Finnish well into Amber myself...


----------



## mrcane (Jun 30, 2019)

Morning Umbra!!
Puff Puff, pass it on


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm shuffling thru the Texas sand 
but my heads in Mississippi 

Extended Wake and Bake -- Practice makes perfect !


----------



## umbra (Jun 30, 2019)

puff pass


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2019)

So Rose don't like narcotic pain pills  ?-- My problem was that I did !-- Then U start putting speed on top of it and ... 
Shouldn't talk about stuff like that I'm sorry !-- **** almost Kilt me !-- I don't want anyone to think for a minute that I think narcotics are cool - They can and will kill U - Door knob dead !---I was lucky to survive it -- There's nothing good there !


----------



## novitius (Jun 30, 2019)

I'll second that Keef. Nothing good. I've adopted the view that it's modern day slavery. Get hooked or deal and you end up in the same places. Prison or the morgue. It doesn't matter which side you choose. At least the government is starting to crack down on the mills.


----------



## ness (Jun 30, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.  Everything is ok at the home front.  Just trying to take care of a few things.  Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Good morning Friends


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2019)

420 somewhere ?-- 
I hurt myself laughing -- 
headline say -- 
Chester The Molester visits NK !


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2019)

I need a new glass pipe - surprised this one has survived this long - I'm hard on glass -- I need one with a smaller bowl -- Maybe I need a ceramic one hitter or something -- This thing I got is like an all day sucker -- Hits nice though !
Everything got wet this morning then the sun came out - mid 90s and sky high humidity !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 1, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Monday Monday...(best mama's and papa's imitation) 1 install and 3 service calls today...thank goodness for some cherry bomb and coffee to get rolling. Enjoy the day ! Peace


----------



## novitius (Jul 1, 2019)

Morning OFC! Hot and sticky today. I may be chopping today. I haven't been in there to look yet. Slept in, went to buy smokes and took a slow drive and now I'm at home with coffee. 
 Was there some kind of planetary shift yesterday? I feels different today.


----------



## umbra (Jul 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 1, 2019)

Good morning O.F.C.  I'm relaxing today. Finished the porch deck yesterday and now it just needs railings.  I think its a good day to work on my rc planes


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Nice day today.  Blue skies, hot coffee and zkittlez.  

Enjoy this day my friends.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2019)

Good afternoon folks. Mrs Fogey has informed me I need to put the carbon filter back inline with the fan. Sitting on the deck you can smell nothing but grow. She is not wrong...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2019)

LOl, i had a young friend come in my house one day long ago saying, you can smell pot on the street!  I think that was kinda skunky. Good luck OF.  HP, didn't Momma Cass have a great voice?
My plants are getting cute, i am pretty excited. Sunset sherbert is beautiful. It is getting warm out there. 
Peace and love and lots of chocolate.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2019)

When I harvest and trim, the odor makes it to the street here too. I just can’t abide by trimming in my basement. 

I went to work one day a few years ago a day after harvesting and trimming and my go-workers complained our office smelled like skunk. Oops...


----------



## umbra (Jul 1, 2019)

I was on an elevator with a couple of z's in my crotch, of a triple bagged road kill skunk. Lol, everybody starts looking around the elevator. Pretty funny at the time.


----------



## novitius (Jul 1, 2019)

The PC are still alive for now.  I'm still kinda torn on which tent to use for veg. I having been thinking about using the 5x5 to veg and clone from. More space=more variety. Then use the 2x4 to flower in. If I keep the clones short I could fit 4-5 in the 2x4 I bet. Maybe more. as i type this it seems like a recipe for disaster. but something makes it keep popping back up instead of being written off.
Punch holes in the idea please  guys n gals.

Edit- maybe i start in the 5x5 and then move the clones to the 2x4 and do the flip on the 5x5 moms?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2019)

I would go with your edited version. I would love to have a 5x5 tent to flower in. I always run out of space.

Full disclosure-I am really good at making really bad decisions...


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2019)

Sorry guys I've had a bad attitude today-- Not real thrilled about this east Texas thing-- Stuff happens and plans change but comes a point when I begin to think U full of **** !-- - Feel like I'm spinning my wheels here-- I need another place to go until we sell this place !-- 
I catch up later !


----------



## novitius (Jul 1, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I would go with your edited version. I would love to have a 5x5 tent to flower in. I always run out of space.
> 
> Full disclosure-I am really good at making really bad decisions...


haha! If we're both good at making bad decisions this shouldn't be left to us!!
The 5x5 is still in the box just sitting here. I hope every things there. I really wanted a 4x8. I was going to partition it and use the 2x4 as a dry box. meh, such is life!
Right after I typed that post the edit idea popped in my head. It makes more sense considering I can't keep the 2x4 cool enough as it is. 
I have some home front issues that are going to require people to be in the house so I'm shutting down until everything is straightened up. When I go back up I should have a mini split too!!


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2019)

Too much thinking Nov !-- Jump in and figure it out on the fly -- U can always change it !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 2, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Second cup of coffee and first hit of fruity pebbles OG...oh that taste....I would smoke cannabis just for the taste even if it did not have "other" medicinal values! Yes indeed Ms Rose....Mama Cass and the group had some fine harmony and vocals, can never hear California Dreaming without thinking of Forrest Gump. Our weather is not much to talk about this time of the year....heat/humidity about sums it up. It has set up for a large hurricane to develop if one gets going....with it this hot it would be a Cat 3 or above in a flash. Peace


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 2, 2019)

Morning everyone. Looks like another hot one. Smoking some GSC this morning and trying to figure out what to do today.


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2019)

Morning OFC


----------



## umbra (Jul 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Jul 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Keef, you're right, I do think to much. My mind gets to racing and I'm a million miles from point A. 
I need to make some RSO for a friend who's cancer has metastasized to almost everywhere. I don't have any CBD tho. It needs to be 1:1 for cancer right? 
Rose from your thread I gathered cloudy trich's still jam u up pretty bad? I should bring the PC down then as they are cloudy now with just 1 or 2 ambers per bud. The holy grail kush is 3 weeks away from the window. Is that to early to chop it for RSO? 
She doesn't even drink. But she wants to try it. She said she is taking some CBD. would that help teh RSO do it's thing?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 2, 2019)

novitius said:


> Good morning OFC. Keef, you're right, I do think to much. My mind gets to racing and I'm a million miles from point A.
> I need to make some RSO for a friend who's cancer has metastasized to almost everywhere. I don't have any CBD tho. It needs to be 1:1 for cancer right?
> Rose from your thread I gathered cloudy trich's still jam u up pretty bad? I should bring the PC down then as they are cloudy now with just 1 or 2 ambers per bud. The holy grail kush is 3 weeks away from the window. Is that to early to chop it for RSO?
> She doesn't even drink. But she wants to try it. She said she is taking some CBD. would that help teh RSO do it's thing?


Found an article on high times site which recommends high percentage THC for RSO. The Rick Simpson site says it should be Indica or Indica Dominant with <20% sativa...

https://hightimes.com/strains/best-strains-for-making-rick-simpson-oil/amp/


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2019)

Good morning,  Novi, yes the rso should be made from Indica and as amber as you can get it.  Thc is needed for cancer imo.  She will need to start VERY SLOW with a half a piece of rice size, then the goal is  a whole piece of rice size 3 times a day. This is not easy! Very hard to do. If she feels like she has had too much, she can take black pepper to lower the stone, another thing is if she has CBD, add that, it will help the od'ing. Let me know if i can help. Good luck to both of you.
Good morning all.  Keef, you need to come up here for a while?  My guest room will be available after the 12th.
Umbra, remember last year when the valentines wouldn't show? I am going thru that again, i have a wagon full of non sexed plants.
Smoking some lambs bread this am.  RE, you made me laugh. lemon tree,


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2019)

Here is what it looks like around here this morn.

Chocolate chunk. Indica.

 Sunset sherbert
 Lambsbread.


If you click on them they get bigger.


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2019)

I'll be fine Rose I just have no patience --
Nov - Those caps or that oil extract got the same stuff in it RSO does - Just not as concentrated -- U can use it boost to patients tolerance before RSO -- Get her on some caps or make her a jar of oil extract --
I just filtered some oil off some Cookies Cubed this morning and took a dose -- Whoa !-
-Nov --  She gonna need to be brought up slowly to that RSO -- Just get her started on whatever U got in hand !-- 3 doses a day !


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2019)

RSO-- Back to ethanol ?--U gonna need some primary fermenters --a 5 gallon pressure cooker -( or big as U can find !--  Some copper line -- A thump keg    ( doubler) made out a Mason jar like the Gloman do - and a worm !-- It's for RSO - it ain't for drinking !-- Making sugar liquor is easy !--


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2019)

I missed a protest-- Saw on the local news they had a nice crowd in town protesting keeping people in  dog pens and the ice box -- I'm not really feeling that proud about America this year -- In my America U don't put kids in jail !-
What have we become ?-


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2019)

This is one of our pet cemetery, a little poodle and a big poodle are under there, shoot, i didn't need to tell you that did I?

And a poodle photo
bombing.


----------



## novitius (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks Rose. I hope you're feeling better! 
She's many miles from me but her son knows what to do about getting her tolerance up. I warned her but that ain't gonna change how she's going to feel. I wish I could be with her got at least the first few days. 
 Keef I think I'll send her some caps! Good thinking! 
 So make it from amber trich' s! Got it! That just gonna make us wait to make it longer. Thank you for the info! Black pepper has been noted. Did you ever try that tacking technique the one person mentioned in your rso thread Rose?


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2019)

Do that Nov - U need to build up the tolerance to oral dose -- It's a different thing - The caps would be a good place to start - She need a dose that make her high but still function -- I don't think smoking has near the medicinal value  of eating it or to build up the blood levels to a therapeutic level-- I think of smoking as one those rescue inhalers asthma suffers use for quick relief-- I find I just don't have much desire to smoke much when I'm on a regular oral dose -- I still like a toke when I want one though !


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2019)

Get my old metal pipe out - that glass just too big -- I'm high and inventing **** -- U know how U get the best flavor with the 1st toke then it trails off ?-- I'm thinking of a device with a 6 pack of glass or ceramic one hitters around it -- Maybe color coded or numbered  !-- Fresh clean pipe for every toke ?-- but wait !-- You'll also receive our patented one hitter cleaning system to insure those smooth flavorful hits !
OK - I'm done now -
Must be 420 somewhere !-- That new batch kinda potent !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2019)

Got a girl pennywise and maybe a boy franks gift, FG is 3% more cbd then PW... I think i will, do you all approve?
I have been hitting LB all day and here i am with dinner cooked and plants sexed and planted and stoned.
we have new neighbors they are from thailand and don't speak so much english. The "older" lady came over and helped me cut up a branch that the wind blew out of our tree into her yard. We couldn't communicate, i told her my name she  told me hers, we both promptly forgot. It was frustrating for both of us. She was staring at my flowers and I motioned for  her to come over. I cut her a bouquet and when we got to the lavender I showed her to smell it. I said lavender, she said lavender just  perfect as she smelled it. Her big smile was all i needed to know she loves lavender. We will be friends. Flowers are all the language we need.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2019)

Keef, i will take ten of those one hit piperoma.


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2019)

One more thing about dosing with RSO ?-- Rick Simpson be thy name this is  not blasphemy -- U saw Rose describing a dose compared to the size of a grain of rice ?-- It is my belief that taking pure RSO and adding it to the same amount of oil or alcohol will make it thinner and easier to measure an exact dose dispensing from a syringe !- The 60 grams of RSO in 60 days is maybe 2 lbs of weed or more ?-- That's a lot of THC !-even if it's half CBD RSO - There would have to be someone around to keep me from wandering off or walking into walls on that much -- A novice trying to take that much should have a caregiver -- They not gonna be responsible !


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2019)

I used to have a one hitter but I lost custody of it in the divorce !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2019)

Takes a pound to make an ounce most of the time at my house. although we had better than that last time.  I am sorry you lost custody keef of the one hitter. that sucks, get it?


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2019)

Yep Rose - It sucks !
I miss that old one hitter !- I'm have to get me another one !
One Ounce ?-- Let me start an argument if I may ?-- One ounce weighed or one ounce liquid measure ?-- They different !-- U just substitute one cc for one gram ?


----------



## novitius (Jul 2, 2019)

If it takes a pound to get an ounce I'm not going to have nearly enough. I might get lucky and pull a little over half a pound. It's really pointless and frustrating to speculate what the dry weight will be. Thanks for the advice everybody. Imma mail her some caps and get her lifted.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2019)

you can make a few grams Novi and it will help her.


----------



## Keef (Jul 2, 2019)

Gary Clark Jr. -- Come together !

I might be a bit high ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 3, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... Sure feels like July here..headed to 97 for Friday 110 heat index. Use to buy homemade M200's on the 4th...similar to old cherry bombs but tad more powerful....sometimes I wonder whatever happened to that guy lol. Got some chem-dawg burning and off for he walk. Peace


----------



## novitius (Jul 3, 2019)

Morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Not a fan of the firecrackers -- I don't believe in "friendly "- explosions !--


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Not a huge fan of fireworks since moving to Cali. Too many cowboys shooting guns in the air. Found stray bullets in my yard couple of times.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2019)

It is my least favorite holiday, poor dogs. sheesh.

Good morning all.  Got the pot garden planted. woo hoo.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2019)

At the beach and all brownied up...


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 3, 2019)

Hello folks.   Getting hot again.  Harley hates guns but he could care less about the fireworks. However,  he hates firecrackers!


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2019)

Went to pick up enough supplies until the holiday is over -- Made it home just in time -- Gonna be a mad house at the beach-- I always wonder how many will end up being used as a speed bump -- I'm staying in -- People be watching bikinis and not where they going and someone else gets run over -- - The beach be a dangerous place on holidays !-- All because of dam bikinis !


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2019)

Let me tell a story to explain how the law works in Texas -- Couple years ago I was over at the beach nursing a buzz when I saw this large pasty white guy in one those thongs - Someone called the police -- I was close enough to hear the exchange -- The cops told him get off the beach or put on some clothes -- He said it wasn't illegal and he'd do what he wanted -- The cops told him get off the beach or they were gonna kick hisass and take him to jail for resisting  arrest -- He put some shorts on !


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2019)

I had to go look up Nov's Peyote Critical -- Sounds like great genetics to me !-- I got something good that started out from  Barney's Farm - It was NightShade -- I had a giant indica ----Mazar-i-Sharif from Lebonese Blond hash fame and I bred her to that Black Berry Snow Lotus male that upgrades everything -- I used a male from that on NightShade --  NS-x- ( MZR-x- BBSL)-- Gloman grew some -- It get BIG !- Ness growing it's half sister -- SR91 -x - (MZR-X-BBSL)-- SR91 is a high class indica from Peru-- Sangarara Reserve-x 91 Dragons -- bred to that (MZR-X-BBSL) dad -- Only one more step to a born and bred in Texas hash plant -- An 88'G13hp male to breed to both !-- Then done !

I'm disappointed in myself - I meant to pick up a pack of turkey legs to smoke -- I ain't going back out there-- Too dangerous !- I got some CKN leg quarters and sausage for my smoker - It'll have to do -- Beats Sandy hotdogs and gritty hamburgers !
I shouldn't complain it'll be much better than them cold dry -green bologna-- sandwiches they have at the camps -- Everyday !


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2019)

I bet I can bite U before U can grab that toy !-- I don't want to play that game !--I'm too high to be quick Lil' Bastid wants make me bleed again !-- I'm buy him off with a weenie -- Make him leave me alone !  ( that's where I hide the benedryl)--That popping **** gonna start soon --


----------



## novitius (Jul 3, 2019)

LOL Keef! I do miss the beach but it does get crazy on holidays and bike weeks. Bikinis cause many problems. 
 It sounds like you got some serious smoke there too. Bunch of cannabis aficionados around here. I love it! Peru and high class will never let you down. Hehe. The 88g13hp caught my eye when talking with Umbra. something about the name makes me think it should go outdoor. I may have seen it on leafly too. 
 You made me hungry Keef. Throw a leg on for me please. 
 I just remembered, that thing you told me hours to build with the thumper. Was that a still it was it for reclaim? I seen moonshiners but that's the extent my brewing knowledge!


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2019)

Nov - Talk to Rose -- She got a machine that makes RSO and  reclaims most of the Everclear after your initial cost - No need to make liquor unless U just want to use it as an excuse - Other Keef ! --
I just got hooked on brewing as a process same as growing -
I don't distill but I think about it once in awhile -- and yes a still could be used to recover ethanol-- Go with what Rose do - Keep U out of trouble !-- I don't think U be sneaking a sip of that Everclear very often ?
Note : Partially evaporated ethanol extract is called "Green Dragon" --
How condensed is green dragon ?-- That would be up to the maker - Alcohol takes THC straight to the brain!


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2019)

You didn't even go the dragon piss explanation. My version isn't green, it's amber. My eldest son, would bring various frat bros to our house for Christmas vacation. 1 year they made up a drinking game. I grew some habanero peppers that were too hot to eat, lol. So you had to eat 1 and then do a shot of green dragon. that 190% will do all kinds of things too ya plus way too much cannabis added. It was funny to watch


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2019)

Been thinking about popping these beans. In the stash way too long, and need to see some sun. Arcata E 32 trainwreck x Vietnam Black


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2019)

U can make fun of me if U want Umbra -' **** don't 'fect me none ! -- My ( BOG)-Bunch of Grape seed must have got lost in the mail ? -- U better save me some !
I'd watch that game but I'm good !-- Hey Umbra do U think we could grow those big portobello mushrooms in a grow room ?-- I could go for a bacon mushroom cheese burger with maybe some pepper jack  cheese ?--Grilled onion ?-- Open faced and smothered in mushroom gravy - Yeah that's the ticket !
Everytime somebody gets hungery it ain't  cause of the weed -- but it might have something to do with it this time  ?


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2019)

You need to start a grow. Green Santa always finds a way. Getting ready to pop some, actually. We shall see how they go


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2019)

staring at sunset sherbet x BoG, cookie cube x BoG, BPU x Killing fields x BoG, and Grape Krush x BoG


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2019)

Vietnam Black is a sativa isn't it ? -Dam straight I need to start a grow !-- This ain't right !
I need help getting things loaded and out of here and twice my help has had to reschedule-- I'm not a very happy camper !


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2019)

yes its a sativa, lol. Think Marlon Brando in the bush in camo makeup with a machette … did you hear that?


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2019)

Apocalypse Now !-Love that sound track !
Oh Susie Q !-
Charlie don't get no R&R


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2019)

No banana split !-- Whoa is me !-- We can adapt !-- I got vanilla  ice cream and chocolate syrup-- That Wild Cherry Pepsi Float wasn't bad ?-- Got to be the weed ?-- I gotta put Malt powder on my list - If I ever make a list?-- They making me want to shoot back out there !-- The dogs ended up with benedryl in a Vienna Sausage -- They can't resist it !


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2019)

This June was the hottest June on record -- Some say global warming is a natural phenomenon others say it is a direct result of burning fossil fuel -- The Sumerian history say that there is another undiscovered  planet in our solar system !- They say it makes a long 3,600 year loop out into space before swinging back in to the sun - Thier history say when it nears it disrupts earth causing extreme weather - earthquakes and  such -- Some say that is what the Mayan long count calender was tracking !-- It's the end of the world !-- We all gonna die !


----------



## Keef (Jul 3, 2019)

Quit shooting at me dammit !-- Can I spray them with just one 30 round magazine ?-- I don't like feeling like a target !
I wanna fight back ! -- Don't worry !-- I'm too high to hit anything on purpose !-- I just wanna shoot in that direction !-- Growing up I was taught to never shoot at something shaking the bushes only at a clear target -- That ain't the way it was in the army -If U didn't want to die U shouldn't have been shaking them bushes !- Then U wouldn't have got shot or blowed up !-- Right - wrong or indifferent I want to be able to walk away ! --Or like they used to say "Kill'm all !-- Let God sort them out !-"--

 That ain't right U know ?

They said No shooting Other Keef !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 4, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone....Happy 4th...got some sour diesel out this morning with the coffee...off for a service call and then rush back home to the AC lol.


----------



## novitius (Jul 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC! Happy fourth. So many gun shots last night. It sounded like we was at the range. All I can think about theses days is where do them bullets land?


----------



## drcree (Jul 4, 2019)

gooday all.  it's a GLOrious day outside


----------



## thegloman (Jul 4, 2019)

Good morning y'all.
I'm "activating" a batch of EM1 and they say its ready when the Ph drops down to the low 3 range.
Should this Ph be adjusted up to about 6.5 after adding nutes?


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning y'all.
> I'm "activating" a batch of EM1 and they say its ready when the Ph drops down to the low 3 range.
> Should this Ph be adjusted up to about 6.5 after adding nutes?


Kind of the other way. The AEM is added to your nute water before ph'ing it. I only add a couple oz per gallon. It doesn't change the ph that much,


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th everyone


----------



## thegloman (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks umbra!
I was going about it bass ackwards.
Every day there's something new to learn.


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2019)

Morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Jul 4, 2019)

umbra said:


> Been thinking about popping these beans. In the stash way too long, and need to see some sun. Arcata E 32 trainwreck x Vietnam Black


How long have you been holding onto those? I remember seeing stuff with Arcata in the 90's high times adds.


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2019)

CKN and sausage in the smoker !-

Nov-- Stay away from that Vietnam Black ! -- That's Trinity River weed right there !-- I been looking for a sativa to sex and plant the river with clones next spring !- So Umbra ?-- Vietnam Black ?-- It should grow well outside in some fertile river silt right ?-- I was thinking along the lines of a Thai  but this sounds even better !


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2019)

Let's go frolic in the waves -- over where they catch those big sharks at night ?--Or we could lay down and pretend to be speed bumps ?-- I pass ! -- Hot out there ya'll !


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2019)

popped some other stuff, lol


----------



## novitius (Jul 4, 2019)

Keef said:


> CKN and sausage in the smoker !-
> 
> Nov-- Stay away from that Vietnam Black ! -- That's Trinity River weed right there !-- I been looking for a sativa to sex and plant the river with clones next spring !- So Umbra ?-- Vietnam Black ?-- It should grow well outside in some fertile river silt right ?-- I was thinking along the lines of a Thai  but this sounds even better !


I'd love to dig through everyones vault of beans. Super market sweep style lol! Maybe I need to add monthly seed purchases to the budget so someone will say the same about me one day!


----------



## novitius (Jul 4, 2019)

umbra said:


> popped some other stuff, lol


How come? What did you pop? 
Did you do a lot of work with killing fields? I saw that crossed into your grapes.


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2019)

super silver sour diesel haze
kali mist x big sur holy bud
buckeye purple x gdp x apricot head
gelato 25 x dosido x apricot head
grape krush x BoG
sour dubb x BoC
cookie cube x BoG
skywalker og
road kill unicorn
LA zkittlez
black lime reserve
super lemon haze x sour bubble x Oregon lemons
gelato 45 x platinum kush mints


----------



## novitius (Jul 4, 2019)

Road kill unicorn?? I gotta look that up


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2019)

It's a Bodhi strain


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2019)

Black Lime Reserve ?-- Sounds like a tasty lemon too -- What U got in mind for that purple apricot ?
Oh !- By the way ?-- I hate U so very much !
Make me so mad I make the ground shake !--
Umbra did U feel the earthquake?


----------



## novitius (Jul 4, 2019)

That sounds like a good buzz. 
I took a peek at snow lotus too. Keef loved that male that was around.


----------



## novitius (Jul 4, 2019)

Umbra I just saw the sunshine daydream is great for nerve pain. Thanks!


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2019)

Check thier Tranquil Elephantizer while U at Bohdi !- I be having that one back one day -


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 4, 2019)

Good afternoon stoners...we hiding along the Truckee river sitting in the shade and watching these floaters...


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2019)

Somebody need to taste that sausage and see if it's done -- Back to the age old questions -- sauce the meat or sauce on the side ? -- CKN stays naked !- salt pepper and smoke!
Smoke ?- That's a thought !- Where my pipe ?-- Cubed Cookies or something -- Dat **** make U crazy if U eat it !
U may think I don't need another toke but U ain't the boss of me ! 

RE - U swimming ?- Looks peaceful - It's a hot sandblaster day here-- Wind blowing in off the Gulf- hard- It picks up the sand and being out there is not pleasant !


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2019)

OK who's gonna be on fire watch with me tonight ?-My night will be west coast afternoon !- Other Keef too stoned to be of any help !-- The sea grass in the dunes is dry - They shoot the bottle rockets into the wind toward the Gulf- The wind blows them back over thier head into the dry grass in the dunes - Then embers are blown around starting other fires -- Get my water hose out !
The dogs got my back guarding the smoker -- They want some of what is making that delicious smell -- I put them some weenies in there - The sausage is perfect and CKN is almost there-- Threw a potato in the smoker  to bake too !
It gets dark I'm roll a fatty and put a lawn chairs up on top the hot tub cover -- Puts me up high enough to see over the fence-- Sit out in the dark and watch them shooting bottle rockets at me and also see the fireworks show over the bay -- A fatty or the pipe?-


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2019)

a fatty for sure


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2019)

There's benedryl in that weenie my puppies-- 1st pop and ya'll get a treat ! -- I hope the wind eases up with evening -- 
Seems like we get a good fire every couple years either on the 4th or New Years -- With this wind things could get bad fast !


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2019)

Umbra --Is that Roadkill Unicorn kin to that thing with the beating a skunk to death with another skunk and letting them marinate in the sun ?-- Watch him Nov !-- He got some scary skunky **** !-- Your charcoal filter will need a charcoal filter !
I not posting a rant about them tanks and other machines of death at the Washington celebration - It kinda missed the mark of the holiday -- I did not approve of the speech either !- That's all !- No rant !


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2019)

Time to turn the music up and for the weenies !-- How do U get from Derek and the Domino's to Gov't Mule and Grace Potter and the Nocturnals -- ( together and separately)-- OK Other Keef - get U a dose !-- I'll roll the fatty !
No shooting back --be civilized -They ain't shooting at U !- No body is shooting !


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2019)

LOL yes it's related to the road kill skunk. A purple version. All the funk and color too.


----------



## novitius (Jul 4, 2019)

I can barely hear the booms tonight. I'm watching The Meg. Giant sharks eating people and each other. Neat. You know you live in the hood when you can distinguish between fireworks, fire crackers and ammunition.


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2019)

I should have given the benedryl earlier - Jake ( bout 15 lbs is hiding behind the commode and all 6 lbs of Jet raisinghell in the living room - He wants to fight somebody or something - Whatever making that noise ?-- Benedryl kick in soon enough ! 
A Funky Purple Roadkill ?-- U a sick individual Umbra !
I know what it is Nov but it still bothers me !- Not so much when I can see it so I'll get my chair and go watch after this dog settles down !


----------



## novitius (Jul 4, 2019)

It does help to see it. I'm sorry about the pups. They usually don't like em.


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2019)

I know how to distract them !-- That is some fine smoked CKN right there !-- Leg quarters-- I prefer smoking Cornish hens -- Everybody gets they own little smoked  CKN -- I'm have to raise me some of those Banta chickens  -- I know the secret to growing fat CKNs--
(Feed them fermented corn )-- I guess I have to ferment some corn?-
Make some CKN feed ( and some liquor)


----------



## novitius (Jul 4, 2019)

Cornish hens are great! They make dinner kind of fun to me. Everyone has their own little tender bird. Feel like a nobleman or something lol.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 5, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Kinda seems like Sunday today after the holiday. GDP in the pipe and coffee in the mug...glorious way to start the day! Peace


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 5, 2019)

gday  OFC Im back ,  dropped my damb laptop smashed it to pieces been in the dark, but new one showed up today hope you have all been well ,


----------



## drcree (Jul 5, 2019)

gooday all


----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 5, 2019)

Hello guys


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2019)

Ugh !


----------



## ness (Jul 5, 2019)

Morning


----------



## novitius (Jul 5, 2019)

Morning OFC. Glad to see ya back QBCrocket!


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2019)

THC kills cancer cells -- I think I can check dat **** off the list !-- Woke up high !-- Took another dose of that coconut oil extract a toke or 2 and went back to bed -- Woke up high again !-- I'm be needing some more coffee !

Was that Crockett passing thru ?-- Glad to see U back Cuz !


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2019)

I missed the trash pickup and I can only find one flip flop !
I gotta quit getting so high !


----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2019)

Put the cans out for the trash, but don't think they will pick up today. Popped more beans


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2019)

What else U get wet Umbra ? - I hate U Cuz !-- U so right I need my grow back -- It's hard sitting on the sidelines -- I think people who don't grow don't understand the pull growing put on U !-- At 1st it's just about growing enough for U and yours -- Then it starts to change into a personal challenge to grow the best genetics in the best environment U can !-- Then the growers disease like VCD get under your skin -- By then ?-- It's too late for U !---U addicted -- It's what U are and what U do !
U won't ever have enough grow space and there will always be varieties U chasing !


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2019)

Somebody bring me one those meat and cheese trays - Wait  !--make that a steamed seafood platter -- Just bring both !----and I need some rolling papers too !


----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2019)

black afghani
buckeye purple x gdp x apricot head
sour dubb x Oregon lemons
sour dubb x BoG
chaquita banana
banana sativa
parfait
glazed black cherries
London bridges


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2019)

Sometimes I can see a pattern in what U doing Umbra but not this time !-- I can see running the BOG crosses to see what U did -- The rest ?- U just fishing for terps ?
U lost some lines when U went on vacation and U restocking some mothers ?


----------



## novitius (Jul 5, 2019)

Keef said:


> Sometimes I can see a pattern in what U doing Umbra but not this time !-- I can see running the BOG crosses to see what U did -- The rest ?- U just fishing for terps ?
> U lost some lines when U went on vacation and U restocking some mothers ?


It's the dessert batch bro


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2019)

Maybe Nov !--I'd be proud to grow any of them but what draws my attention is that Buckeye Purple -x- GDP- x-Apricot Head -- That is a straight up search for a tasty new purple with  Mystery Terps ?-- Will there be a Box of Bananas ?-- Glazed Black Cherries ?-- It want to come to Texas -- I can hear it calling !


----------



## novitius (Jul 5, 2019)

Keef said:


> Maybe Nov !--I'd be proud to grow any of them but what draws my attention is that Buckeye Purple -x- GDP- x-Apricot Head -- That is a straight up search for a tasty new purple with  Mystery Terps ?-- Will there be a Box of Bananas ?-- Glazed Black Cherries ?-- It want to come to Texas -- I can hear it calling !


I would be too! The cherries caught my eye too


----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2019)

the purp with the terp, lol


----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2019)

Keef said:


> Sometimes I can see a pattern in what U doing Umbra but not this time !-- I can see running the BOG crosses to see what U did -- The rest ?- U just fishing for terps ?
> U lost some lines when U went on vacation and U restocking some mothers ?


start with looking up London Bridges, then parfait. Think of it more as building a complex compound molecule, rather than breeding.


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2019)

London Bridge --$800 for a pack of 20 seed ?-- Outta my league!-- pound cake and sherbert ?-- I'm have to study on this awhile ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2019)

OK after I saw Parfait I figured it out !-- He breeding a banana split ya'll!-- Need some chocolate in it too Cuz ?- and some Pineapple Chunk
Or maybe it's a fruit cake with ice cream ?
Then he put it in that magic box that forces variation and start looking !-- U don't have to have something in mind to recognize a keeper when U find one -- Sounds outstanding !


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2019)

Gasmacs -- Oh what a pretty pink !-- 
I hate U Umbra !


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2019)

Soundgarden ?-- Audioslave ?- Where da Pearl Jam ? --
And Linkin Park - start with Numb


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2019)

Seems Texas got a problem !-- Hemp is legal and Marijuana is illegal -- Since they can't readily to tell if it's hemp or Dank they throwing out all misdemeanor possession charges since the law passed in several counties --My County be one of them ! --They don't know what to do ! -- I'm just a lowly  hemp farmer - I don't know about such things ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2019)

Apparently hemp test positive for THC and the test to determine THC % is too expensive and  not readily available !-- Don't get too excited other Keef they still hunt growers ! -- Grow me some dam hemp !- That's  what I'll do - Some of that fast finishing Frosty indica hemp !-- All I know is they said it was hemp !


----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2019)

hemp = sativa
ruderalis = indica


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 6, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....mowing and mopping on the task list today. Pass the bong....think I'm gonna need a double hit this morning!


----------



## novitius (Jul 6, 2019)

Morning OFC. The amber is taking its time...


----------



## ness (Jul 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2019)

Good morning. Jo the American Bulldog and I saw these Monarch Butterfly caterpillars on our morning stumble today...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 6, 2019)

Beautiful shot !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2019)

Good morning, of, what is the plant they are on? FABULOUS.
Hugs all around.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning, of, what is the plant they are on? FABULOUS.
> Hugs all around.


That is milkweed. I tried to cultivate some myself last winter/spring but out of 15 seeds that I stratified, only 12 sprouted then the darn cats ate a bunch and only 5 made it outside. Then something in the yard decided those were tasty and left me with only 1 which is still only about 3” tall so it is smaller than the caterpillar. Going to see about transplanting one or two into the garden in the fall...


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2019)

Morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2019)

Southern California having a Shake and Bake this morning ?-- I prefer hurricanes -- at least we have a chance to run !
Poor Texas !-- Is it weed or hemp dat be da question ?-


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2019)

Good morning again,
 I am looking at buying a pocket translator so i can talk to the new neighbors. I could also use it for spanish for my painter friend. 
It is a nice day here today.  I put a franks gift boy with a pennywise girl..  think i will bring them in the house and make some seeds for you guys. should be a good cbd. Don't worry i will test it before sending out seeds.


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2019)

Rose -- put me on the list -- Having trouble getting up and atom this morning !-- Got **** to do and don't want to do anything yet !-- Weatherman say hot and no rain until September !--
Don't they have a translation ap for a phone ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2019)

Yes they do Keef, but my phone is fixing to break I think.  They have some cheap ones that are ok rated.
 I will put you first on the list... what should we call her,  Franks penny? franks wise? Penny's gift.... or Michaels gift, for our seizure/autism little boy?  I will spray the heck out of them and bring them in and do the 12/12 thing and  have it done before harvest.


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2019)

Sounds good Rose - Call it whatever U want - I probably refer to it as "Rose's CBD --
I'm do some reading and thinking about how to exploit this weakness in Texas prohibition -- I don't want to push my moving help too hard -- I think they a little afraid of me -- In that he's brain damaged and U never know what they gonna do way -- I wish I could avoid that whole situation- Have to set a grow up for someone else before I can set mine up -- Oh well I do what I gotta do !


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC
 What an awesome pic Fogey.  Thank you for sharing.
I could have used a pocket translator in my old business.  Sometimes we would show up at a house to work and the only ones who could speak english were the kids who were at school or work.
It is a beautiful day today.  I got up early this morning.  It is too nice out to sleep in. ha ha
I had some coffee and some lemon drop and harvested some cherry tomatoes.





The cherry tomato plant is in the foreground.  Banana Kush and Banjo in the background in 20 and 25 gallon fabric pots.

Enjoy this day friends!


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2019)

I been looking at pics of pretty weed -- Umbra played me - again !-- I try to stay away from those seed sites - He said look it up -- Now I'm stuck over at leafly -- I think Umbra do this to me on purpose ?-- Make my VCD flare up !-- Vanilla ?- That's new one to me ?-- I'm not making a list -- yet !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2019)

Mrs Fogey dragged me to Barnes and Noble. Found myself in the natural remedies and herbal meds section. Nothing in the books about cannabis...


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2019)

Get thee behind me Satan !-- One more page and I'm not looking anymore !-- Seed sites is da devil !


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2019)

That thing they got in free states that U can only have 6 plants ? -- I ain't doing that !-- I might as well give up on legal !- I can't even narrow it found to 6 fruit flavors and U know I like my colored weed ?-- My hammers ?-- Stuff I bred --**** I got from ya'll --I had good intentions but  6 plants ain't gonna cut it ! - I'm staying hid and do what I want !


----------



## novitius (Jul 6, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mrs Fogey dragged me to Barnes and Noble. Found myself in the natural remedies and herbal meds section. Nothing in the books about cannabis...


Last year I found books on cannabis in the gardening section at the county libraries main branch. I asked a librarian if there were any in herbal/natural medicines too and she said that there weren't any available FOR the catalog. Nothing published is backed by science or published by reputable agencies. There's plenty of books available in the kindle though!


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2019)

I got a weed bible and an extracts book -- 

Jack White - White Stripes and all his other musical incarnations --
Jolene ? -- 7 Nation Army ?-


----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2019)

novitius said:


> Last year I found books on cannabis in the gardening section at the county libraries main branch. I asked a librarian if there were any in herbal/natural medicines too and she said that there weren't any available FOR the catalog. Nothing published is backed by science or published by reputable agencies. There's plenty of books available in the kindle though!


my recommendation 
Cultivating Exceptional Cannabis: An Expert Breeder Shares His Secrets (Marijuana Tips Series) Paperback –


----------



## novitius (Jul 6, 2019)

umbra said:


> my recommendation
> Cultivating Exceptional Cannabis: An Expert Breeder Shares His Secrets (Marijuana Tips Series) Paperback –


That's dj shorts book isn't it? I could Google it but I'm pretty sure it is. They had that, then 2 by Jorge Cervantes and one by green and Rosenthal. They had 1 on strains by Rosenthal I think and one on organic gardening by subcool. Or maybe subcool did the strain book. It's been awhile. I'm a fan of Rosenthal personally.


----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2019)

I have 3 or 4 of Ed Rosenthal's books signed, lol. Yes it's DJ Shorts book


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 6, 2019)

Hey y’all just pass’n thru...cheers and smoke’m...mostly out of net reach till next week...


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2019)

Take care RE !- Good Times !
Mane my moving help is in the hospital in Houston to get a hernia repair -- I ain't ever getting off the beach !


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 6, 2019)

Good evening everyone . I been busy playing with airplanes. The local rc flying field is in no condition for my big gas planes so I have been building a couple of little electric ones that I'm comfortable flying out there.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 6, 2019)

Here's my current project 




It's gonna be done tonight


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2019)

novitius said:


> Last year I found books on cannabis in the gardening section at the county libraries main branch. I asked a librarian if there were any in herbal/natural medicines too and she said that there weren't any available FOR the catalog. Nothing published is backed by science or published by reputable agencies. There's plenty of books available in the kindle though!


They had plenty of books on cannabis but I was just kind of bothered that the medicinal/herbal books ignored our preferred herb. I am trying to buy only what I absolutely need these days. I’d like a climate controlled grow room with a veg, clone and flower area and all the bells and whistles but I am not in the cannabis business so it is hard to justify much. The new LED I bought was even a stretch(as to its worth to my grows) and all I spent was $79. If I can figure out how to make money legally I will revisit and then some of those books will be helpful. I need to look into a restaurant with munchy/comfort food where customers can partake. Thinking it would need to have a disclaimer/requirement that customers get and uber or lyft there. BYOBuzz... I make some pretty awesome comfort food...


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2019)

Get out my dream OF !- Keef's Wine and Weed --Live music on the weekend !-- A whole hog once in a while-- Gumbo night --Fridays got to be seafood !-- A Hooka Lounge - A little pot shop- Hey it's my dream too OK ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2019)

Sounds like too much work for me !-- Maybe I just grow da **** -- I wanted legal and that would take like a weed family to set up -- I can't afford the stuff I want !-- A group with the purpose of setting up a legal dispensery that can help me get everything ready on the dark side of the operation-- Have a " Family " get together once a month or so at the farm break out my wine and maybe cook a whole hog - sample the weed -- I need more lungs than the 2 I got an lungs with an opinion-- I like this one - I don't like that one !--- This is a better blueberry than that one !-- It would have to start small and hidden -- Not so sure how yet but I am sure I want some expensiveass lights (and some other **** ) and I'm not gonna be able to afford them on my own !
I been fighting this prohibition fight since the early 70s -- The battle coming to an end and U want me to step aside and let the young enjoy the spoils of my war ?-- No! - I want my share !- I don't want to get rich but I spent a lot of money on weed over the years and the time having to look over my shoulder all the time got to be worth something-- I just want to get paid what I'm owed !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 7, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Have a pain and stress free day the cannabis way ! Peace


----------



## novitius (Jul 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC! Hot n muggy. H


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2019)

Good morning all, I woke up at 4:30 cause i went to bed at 4:30... what? It was tired out yesterday. Today is a new day.  
Keef sorry about the hernia that will slow you down, i know it isn't your hernia, but you know.
OF, how the heck are you today?  RE, is out in the wilderness? Southern Cal is  rolling, HP, how was your walk this morning?  Novi, how goes the search for the distilliar. They sure are nice and pay for themselves pretty quick. I need to make some tincture for some dogs and people this morning.  Mostly I could sleep some more, is this the dog days of summer? I have sleeping sickness. Umbra, how many seeds did you pop of each strain?   I am waiting on BSHB (big sir holy bud) to sex. If he is a boy I will hit Lambs bread with it. If it is a girl i will grow it.  Nice to see all of you.  Nick, cool plane ya got there.


----------



## drcree (Jul 7, 2019)

gooday all.
another humid day on tap.
nice plane there nick.  you wouldn't happen to have a corsair version of that, would you?


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 7, 2019)

Good morning folks.  Drcree, I used to have a nice corsair but it was sold along with most of my toys when I was traveling around the country in a camper. You have to make allowances when you live small.  I will have another one of these days.  This one is a Waco YMF-5


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Rose different amounts for every seed. The Big Sur holy bud, I popped 6 beans. Only 3 survived my vacation. I only have 3 purple punch beans, so popped 2. The RKU I popped 4. The chaquita banana I only popped 2, same with gg#4. Space is a premium


----------



## Beemer (Jul 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Been awhile since I've been here. Looks like everyone is plugging along. 
Rose your cbd strain sounds interesting and great name would be "Frank's Pennies from Heaven" or something like that. I'm growing Sour Tsunami, which is a very good thc/cbd mix. Really good for stress and pain. I also am growing 9 pound hammer for the Indica/thc. My wife has been fighting stage 4 lung cancer since last August and is in remission. She has been on an immunotherapy drug plus RSO. I make the suppositories for her at a 2 to 1 thc/cbd ratio. She has been on a gram a day for almost a year. Next week we go in for, I hope, the last CT scan. She feels healed so we are going with a positive attitude. 
Keef Texas just can't make their mind up what to do. It's sad but funny also. 
Stay safe everyone in this crazy weather world 



Rosebud said:


> Yes they do Keef, but my phone is fixing to break I think.  They have some cheap ones that are ok rated.
> I will put you first on the list... what should we call her,  Franks penny? franks wise? Penny's gift.... or Michaels gift, for our seizure/autism little boy?  I will spray the heck out of them and bring them in and do the 12/12 thing and  have it done before harvest.


----------



## ness (Jul 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Beemer glad to hear your wife cancer is in remission.  Happy outcome for her CT scan next week.  Have a relaxing stony day everyone.


----------



## novitius (Jul 7, 2019)

It's coming down tomorrow! Except the far right where the one looks bad. That's the HGK. I'm getting more impressed with that by the day as it nears its window too. That's gonna be some good smoke!


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2019)

seedlings are under fluence razr led. Bottom are clones and large seedlings under T5


----------



## novitius (Jul 7, 2019)

Looking good Umbra!


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2019)

Rose if I get a male bshb I will F2 them and hit everything I have, lol. Really interested in maybe sssdh cross


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2019)

Getting a cut of DNA's new east coast sour diesel and might do something with that and the bshb


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2019)

Yes, do that please.


----------



## novitius (Jul 7, 2019)

Sssdh- super silver sour diesel haze??? 
I'm enamored already!


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2019)

I was a tester for OJD a decade ago. When Rez released it in 2008 or 2009 it was a dog of a strain. It looked good on paper but it was a crappy F1. OJD F2 the sssdh and put it on the map. The beans I popped are from his first batch. High expectations, lol.


----------



## novitius (Jul 7, 2019)

umbra said:


> I was a tester for OJD


who dat?


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2019)

*Connoisseur Genetics Seeds.* Connoisseur Genetics Seeds is a seed bank that is renowned for providing a high performance range of quality focused cannabis strains from various award winning lines, in order to cross them and bring you the finest seeds in the industry. Offering the very best flavours, flowering time and yield size,...


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 7, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

A little overcast and cool today.
Naps are good Rose.  I take them often if I can. 
Welcome back Beemer. It is great to hear your Wife is in remission.
Nov: Those frosty pics look great. Thank you for sharing and have a great harvest tomorrow.  So much going on there Umbra.  I like it!  ha ha

Enjoy this day OFC


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2019)

OJD is British but sources many thing from the EU. I tested his hazeolope. It was chocolope x G13haze. Not just any chocolope, lol. DNA's cut of their HTCC winner from 2004. And the G13 haze pollen was directly from Soma. They went 12 or 13 weeks. The breeding I did brought them down to 9 weeks


----------



## novitius (Jul 7, 2019)

umbra said:


> OJD is British but sources many thing from the EU. I tested his hazeolope. It was chocolope x G13haze. Not just any chocolope, lol. DNA's cut of their HTCC winner from 2004. And the G13 haze pollen was directly from Soma. They went 12 or 13 weeks. The breeding I did brought them down to 9 weeks


That's insane Umbra! Not only are you  encyclopedia cannabis ; you have your very own entry in it! I joke with all due respect and that is awesome. I'm assuming Soma got the HAze from Neville? whos got the real g13? G13 or US? I've never had a good chocolope. I've only had it a few times but it's never been CC material.
I'm gonna be asking how that SSSDH is doing...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2019)

Beemer, good to see you and hear about your wife. Let us know.   The best of luck to you both.


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2019)

the sssdh is getting big fast, lol.


----------



## novitius (Jul 7, 2019)

Rose I saw you asked about the distiller search. I like th eone you have. You mentioned the temperature control was needed but you are not using that m0del.  Is that b/c of you know what you're doing with the process? I don't know that I can swing another 300 on something right now either. I may just have to use a rice cooker or the autopot! I wonder if the autopot would work...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2019)

Novi, i use it because a lady i trust had one. Some people say you need a temperature dial and mine doesn't have one. The minute it dings the booze is gone and you quickly pour the rso into a coffee warmer. Keep warm until ready to put in syringes.  It doesn't ever seem burnt to me, but others that don't have this one says it will. That is where i am coming from. It has worked great for us. And that booze is expensive and I drive to Oregon to get that so I love my distilliar. Wish i was more help.


----------



## novitius (Jul 7, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Novi, i use it because a lady i trust had one. Some people say you need a temperature dial and mine doesn't have one. The minute it dings the booze is gone and you quickly pour the rso into a coffee warmer. Keep warm until ready to put in syringes.  It doesn't ever seem burnt to me, but others that don't have this one says it will. That is where i am coming from. It has worked great for us. And that booze is expensive and I drive to Oregon to get that so I love my distilliar. Wish i was more help.


Rose.... You're so very much help. I never would-have thought to look for a distiller like that. Do you ever wonder how many people you've helped to heal just by extension? The people who have been helped by you freely sharing your experience? You'll be able to add another pretty soon!I often see a large number of guests on site,people who grab info and run without leaving a mark....thanks Rose!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 8, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Received 1.5 inches of rain yesterday and more possible towards end of week...some tropical activity may trigger it,some computer models show up to 7 inches for the Piney Woods of TX area.Found some deals on garden products this weekend....the retailers are marking down the gardening items already, picked up some organic fertilizer and name tags...all items were half off and will be perfectly fine for the 2020 veggie garden. Coffee and mataro blue rocking my world. Peace


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> THC kills cancer cells -- I think I can check dat **** off the list !-- Woke up high !-- Took another dose of that coconut oil extract a toke or 2 and went back to bed -- Woke up high again !-- I'm be needing some more coffee !
> 
> Was that Crockett passing thru ?-- Glad to see U back Cuz !


hey Keef good to see you back as well ,  you were missing in action when I last looked hope all is well ,


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 8, 2019)

gday OFC  Cold as a mother inlaws Kiss over here at the moment  ,had heaps of rain so  the farmers are happy , just picked my grow today not as good as the last , tried to cram heaps in  get the sea of green happening but a lot of waist in the undergrowth  going back with less is more theory this time , let them get some height then tie them down , have a great day all


----------



## novitius (Jul 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC . gonna do some chopping today! Watching The Outsiders. Gotta get the coffee started and lay out some gg4 live resin for the morning and blue diesel for the rest of the day.


----------



## umbra (Jul 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2019)

Good morning all, it is chilly here and I am glad, have a sweatshirt and jeans on... not the july i know and dislike.
Keef, i think you will be pleased this morning with the news. Twitter is very graphic. yuck.
Plants looking good out there. So Umbra were you hinting for me to plantt that haze chocolope? what do you mean the real chocolope?   Did i have a fake one? 
Ness, how are you doing? How is your garden growing girl? 
Zigggy thinking of you always.


----------



## umbra (Jul 8, 2019)

LOL, no Rose the chocolope you grew was the real strain, I didn't mean to infer it wasn't. However, when OJD bred his hazeolope he used DNA's actual cut that won the HTCC. Obviously, every seed has the same parents, but every seed develops differently. So the plants you grew could be very different from that same HTCC cut, is all I was saying. As to growing the hazeolopes out, you have a full plate. But I did give them to you for a reason, lol.


----------



## novitius (Jul 8, 2019)

What a day. No chopping got done. Getting my spare room back though! Tomorrow's a new day and I might just be able to get back on track too.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 8, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2019)

I got problems !- I catch up later!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 8, 2019)

Hey there ofc, we back home now...my six girls are looking a bit yellow...I’ve had them on autowater every other day for 4 minutes each time while I was gone...I think the soil I made up sucks...tried my hand at mixing some water only supersoil but no such luck...I’ve been feeding organic worm tea every third water but I’ve certainly done better than this before...they are autos and I’ve got lots of buds but the plants just don’t look overly healthy...think I’ll buy some soil and get something popped in that...still got quite enough sun left for a couple more autos that I’ve grown before...
Hey Boomer, never met ya before but I’m happy that you and your wife are recovering nicely...here’s hopin it keeps on!!!
It’s been fun being away...where we were along the truckee river, we had no contact netwise so didn’t even hear about the rollin and tumblin goin on...I might watch the news tonight or I might just pretend I’m still out....
Nice plane there Nick, I once built a 1/8 scale piper cub...it looked nice but of course I put’er down in short order...kinda like riding a motorcycle, I finally figured out I shouldn’t...though I’ve owned and ridden a number of them...
 Cheers ofc!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 8, 2019)

Yikes! They look hungry!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 8, 2019)

I agree, so much for supersoil...lol at least mine...but it might be too late for these guys...whatd’ya think for fattening what I got...


----------



## umbra (Jul 8, 2019)

kelp, fluvic acid and EM1


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 8, 2019)

They’ve had all three but I’ll start pumping more...they may have a couple weeks left...


----------



## umbra (Jul 8, 2019)

mycorrhizal fungi


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2019)

I know I got a head injury and I ain't right sometimes but I see stuff in this world make me go -Huh ?-- I wonder sometimes if it's not the world that's crazy and I'm the sane one ?-- For instance there's this hospital or big medical building -- Got it's name on the side the building and below it in big dots it's repeated in Braille !-- I ain't always the sharpest tool in the shed but even I know making them dots big ain't gonna help blind people read it any better !-- Like 20 feet up too --blind people can't even reach that high !-- -- Big dots !-- I don't think that helps much ?--Nobody can reach them Cuz !-- I'm brain damaged - I ain't trying to make no sense of this insane world but I wonder who thought that was a good idea ?
 I'm just a brain damaged old stoner !--I do not understand!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 9, 2019)

I used the mycorrhizal as well when I transplanted into these pots...
I won’t give up, because I’ve done better...and I haven’t bought weed in 50 years except just to go check out a weed store...
I’ll mix up something in the morning and give’m a shot...but we’ll try something different next time...


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> I know I got a head injury and I ain't right sometimes but I see stuff in this world make me go -Huh ?-- I wonder sometimes if it's not the world that's crazy and I'm the sane one ?-- For instance there's this hospital or big medical building -- Got it's name on the side the building and below it in big dots it's repeated in Braille !-- I ain't always the sharpest tool in the shed but even I know making them dots big ain't gonna help blind people read it any better !-- Like 20 feet up too --blind people can't even reach that high !-- -- Big dots !-- I don't think that helps much ?--Nobody can reach them Cuz !-- I'm brain damaged - I ain't trying to make no sense of this insane world but I wonder who thought that was a good idea ?
> I'm just a brain damaged old stoner !--I do not understand!


hahaha next they'll have brail speed signs


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 9, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...It was hot yesterday..."be taking small steps by the end of the day kinda hot" . Enjoy this fine July day, tasting some chem-dawg this morning....that taste....that taste ! Peace


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 9, 2019)

Good morning everybody.  Another hot one according to the weather man but at least most of June was nice.  

2RE,  my plants get watered with a home made tea every time they get watered, starting when I flip them from veg to bloom.  I amend my soil in the beginning with all the good stuff but by halfway through their life they will have munched up pretty much everything they can get their roots into.  I found its tough to overfeed them as long as you create your teas organically and they do like to eat.  I really like the autos but I get frustrated when I start pulling them down and drying them.  Just always seem like they should be,,, bigger!


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC. We cooled off quite a bit the last couple of days. 57* this morning, lol. It's a nice break from all the heat. Lots to do with Crush season getting ready to start. Going to start fixing the yard from the trenches and the mole hunting.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2019)

Good morning peeps, 
I may not be on for a bit, we will see, the rehab lady is coming here after surgery this morning. I hope not for long. I have been told she is an addict and will try to get more pain pills, I told them I can sit on her. Oh boy, this should be interesting. How do i get myself in these situations? I am happy she can come here, but it will be intense perhaps. I hope you are all doing well. Smokeumifyougotum,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 9, 2019)

Best of luck Rose, your a good soul!!!
Fed the girls this morning, a little em1, some kelp and a little fulvic acid and thru in a bit of worn casting as well...


----------



## novitius (Jul 9, 2019)

Good luck Rose! I hope it's not a bad experience.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2019)

Ugh !-- Storm coming !
Rose - U gonna have your hands full but not for what U expect !-- Her tolerance is gonna be sky high which means whatever they give her for pain won't touch it !-- You'll have to watch her suffer - She will heal and this will pass !
Give her RSO if U can !- A Rose sized dose !


----------



## ness (Jul 9, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, it is chilly here and I am glad, have a sweatshirt and jeans on... not the july i know and dislike.
> Keef, i think you will be pleased this morning with the news. Twitter is very graphic. yuck.
> Plants looking good out there. So Umbra were you hinting for me to plantt that haze chocolope? what do you mean the real chocolope?   Did i have a fake one?
> Ness, how are you doing? How is your garden growing girl?
> Zigggy thinking of you always.


Morning OFC.  Rose, I'm doing aok.  garden not so good.  Can't wait until I can start over.  Got up late and now it's to hot for outside work.  Just going to stay in and do this and that.  Think i'll look on the seeds.  I'm not going to run to many, two or three.  I think i'll run a Sea of Green.  How are you and Bud doing?  How the kids?  Do they have a car yet?  Have a good one


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2019)

My nephew had his hernia operation yesterday -- I checked on him this morning and asked about pain !-- He said bad words to me for making fun of him !-- He'll live !-- He better  !- Right now he's my only option for getting off the beach and back to growing --


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 9, 2019)

Hey Keef,  3 bedroom 2 car attached garage on the river. 1st house inside the city limits and in good condition, available for $50,000.  Sell that beachfront and git outta there.


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2019)

Rose - It's not like an ex junkie gets one dose of narcotics and is transformed back into a junkie-- I know it would take more than 2 weeks probably 3 or longer of a regular dose of narcotics for my body to redevelop an addiction !-- Really wouldn't matter which narcotic or the dose - It's all about the regular doses -- Knock her out with RSO - U gonna have to rely more on your meds than doctor dope !


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks Keef, that is what i am wondering, i am kinda outta  my element, but i do know how to be a good caregiver, just not to an addict. I took my very old drugs out of the cupboard..  He husband will be here too today, so that will help, he goes back to work tomorrow. I was thinking, a pain pill then rso tonight? How does that sound? OR will mixing them be bad. I am so naive.


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2019)

Mix them !-- It won't do anything but help !-- 1st 2 -3 days will be the worst - They could give more for pain in that time then start tampering off -- Give her what U can 1st 2 days or so !-- U got CBD ?-- Use it !-- U got Phenergan ?- If so give 25mg with every dose of narcotics!--


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2019)

I have atarax/hydroxyzine. It is like Phenergan.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 9, 2019)

I have a nephew who is an addict. I had him over for a few days last year doing odd jobs to help him make some money.
I had a bottle of very strong pain pills that disappeared from my medicine cabinet.  Addicts will lie and steal even from their loved ones for drugs.  Oh well, I never took those pain pills anyways.  So sad.

You have a heart of gold Rose.   I hope your influence can help this poor Lady.


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2019)

Sounds right -- It helps to potentiate the narcotic - helps the patient rest too !-- 

Hey Nick- I missed your post !-- That's about what I'm gonna be looking for -- I just think I can find something like that over in woods of East Texas-- I'm trying to get out of here !- Sometimes U just can't  get there from here right now -- D.D. my  ex been sick lately ---I told them it sounded like a Voodoo curse to me ?--


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2019)

I lost most of a decade to a morphine addiction and any one of U could be a junkie too !-- After the physical addiction sets in -- It's not so much about getting high anymore - It's trying to not get dope sick - After a period without a dose maybe 12 hours max -- Ole cold turkey comes to visit - longer U go without a dose the sicker U get !
I can't say withdrawals are like this or that - U can't imagine how bad it can get --ain't nothing else like it !-- Junkie live in fear of running out !-- Some are driven to do all sorts of **** just to keep from getting sick ! --


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2019)

Ok, she is home here in bed asleep with atarax and her pain meds on board. She had two hits of Umbras BBP and BP. He went to the pharmacy to get her every 12 hour pain meds.  I am hoping she can do without them tomorrow.Oh, it was only a umbilical hernia, her incision is about an inch. So much better than what i thought.  Thanks guys for listening.


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2019)

Umbilical hernia ?-- That's  an easy one !- She'll be up and around in a few days !-- Wrap that Ace around her belly snug -- U got this !- Get her out of bed tomorrow for long as she can stand it .

Edit : -- I don't want to sound like a hardass but Rose probably had more pain with that dental implant than this girl will have with this hernia -- Umbilical hernia is a simple operation and recovery is quick !
She got cut she will be sore-- U can't imagine how big we can stretch an incision that will bruise **** up and  hurt some but there were no major muscles or bone involved -


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2019)

I have a hiatal hernia. I will probably never get surgery, lol. I hated it when I eat something and it doesn't quite go in my stomach. Not stuck in my throat, but not quite in the stomach either. It's happened on a date, out to dinner and I'll have to go in the bathroom. Either the food will go in the stomach, or I'll have to throw it up.


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2019)

Them are a pain in da ass to fix !-- I would have thought they would have found a way to fix them through a scope by now  -- We used to have to open up the whole belly just to see what to do - Diaphragm separates the chest from the belly -- Esophagus passes thru it to the stomach -- A weakness in the diaphram around the Esophagus allows the stomach to push through a little sometimes -- We have to go in and tighten the opening up so that don't happen - I do not miss surgery !--


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2019)

Those crazy expensive seeds I bought, lol. They sent me even more crazy expensive freebies. Magnum Opus and lemon tart. I have no room for more seeds right now.


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2019)

I hate U so very very much right now !

Edit : -- I refuse to look them up !- (right now)


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2019)

Magnum Opus ?-- 
I'd have got some that Cherry Noir too !-- I hate U Cuz !


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm trying to stretch it but I think it's time for a dose of  that Coconut oil extract -- With the storm coming my face is expressing it's displeasure wit da situation !-- I better get medicated before it start acting a fool !


----------



## novitius (Jul 9, 2019)

Hey OFC! 
I had my mom move in a while back. She was homeless and has lost everything she owned. I think dementia is setting in on her. Her grandmas had the alzheimers. I guess I have to have her probated through the courts. This is hard. I can't take care of her and twin babies. I'm broken out in hives! Please Jeebus take teh wheel!!
It seems like every day is a new problem lately. This gonna set off my depression for sure. 
Sorry to dump this **** on you guys but Im glad there's someone away from the situation to talk at!


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2019)

Sorry Nov !--
Another job for RSO -
THC/CBD helps protect brain cells and can slow or stop the progression of  Dementia and Alzhiemers -- Regular oral doses - 3 times a day !-


Edit :-- It don't have to be the mega doses of RSO for cancer -- The cannacaps or even this coconut oil extract should be enough -- U probably gonna need it as much as her !-- It'll help keep U centered and keep da depression from taking over !


----------



## Keef (Jul 9, 2019)

Let me 'splain about Alzhiemers best I can -- At the microscopic level there are connections between brain cells -- There is a type of plague that can build up around that connection until the connection is lost -- THC retards the growth of that plague - may even dissolve it away !
Since they seem to work better together everywhere else I assume adding CBD would help even more !--


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2019)

novitius said:


> Hey OFC!
> I had my mom move in a while back. She was homeless and has lost everything she owned. I think dementia is setting in on her. Her grandmas had the alzheimers. I guess I have to have her probated through the courts. This is hard. I can't take care of her and twin babies. I'm broken out in hives! Please Jeebus take teh wheel!!
> It seems like every day is a new problem lately. This gonna set off my depression for sure.
> Sorry to dump this **** on you guys but Im glad there's someone away from the situation to talk at!


I had the hives thing from stress when I was married. I was using a bottle of calamine lotion a day. Went to the Dr., lol. He asked if I was stressed in any way. So I told him about the wife being bi polar with psychotic and melancholy features, new baby, bills, job, new house I couldn't afford, my mother dying of pancreatic cancer and a long list of life's little set backs. He put me on cortisol and hives went away. Inching stopped in 20 minutes. But he told me it could all come back again and again if I let stuff stress me. No worries now, lol.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2019)

Sorry about your troubles @novitius . I hope things improve for you shortly.


----------



## novitius (Jul 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> Sorry Nov !--
> Another job for RSO -
> THC/CBD helps protect brain cells and can slow or stop the progression of  Dementia and Alzhiemers -- Regular oral doses - 3 times a day !-
> 
> ...



 I tried to give her a dose of oil. It made her vomit relentlessly. Maybe I od'd her but i dont think it was that serious of a dose. Like a tablespoon. I hate to do it but she gots to go. I gotta choose my sanity. MAybe I can her bunked up with my mother in law. 
Lawd I just wanna grow  bud. Please just let me grow the herb!


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2019)

capsule not teaspoon, slowly … she has never ingested cannabis. Low dose of just some shake in a capsule, followed by 1 scoop of ice cream, the fat will help the weed. Make it less like medicine and more like fun time.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Nov.  We are pulling for you.  Hang in there!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 10, 2019)

Gotta ease her into it Nov, but if she’s willing, it may help...and you too...I hear the fastest growing group of stoners is us old folks...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 10, 2019)

Rose, you are an angel!!!! Hope Bud is doing ok...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...The world bring us troubles daily sometimes it seems...Hope all works out for you Nov..... and Ms. Rose you have a brave heart , hope all turns out OK. Hit 99* here yesterday...was getting a bit dizzy from heat exhaustion yesterday,came in and had a liter of re-hydrate fluid (liter of water, 2 table spoons ACV,  juice from half lemon, 1oz honey) works well for me. Looks like the TD (once it forms) will pass closer to this area than East TX for now...looking better for you Keef. They are saying 4-8 inches rain and TD winds for here....natures cooling mechanism. Dug around in the jars and found some dynamite this morning for the pipe. Peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2019)

Yikes! 4-8” is an insane amount of water. We got 2” in an hour one day last week and that had my sump pump nearly maxed out. Stay safe and try to stay cool and dry HP...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> I have a hiatal hernia. I will probably never get surgery, lol. I hated it when I eat something and it doesn't quite go in my stomach. Not stuck in my throat, but not quite in the stomach either. It's happened on a date, out to dinner and I'll have to go in the bathroom. Either the food will go in the stomach, or I'll have to throw it up.


I was born with a hiatal hernia. Came in handy when I was school aged as I learned I could vomit any time I wanted and could stay home ‘sick’...


----------



## umbra (Jul 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC. 1 of my nephews was born with a hiatal hernia. He's never had any of the problems I have had. I was out sick way too much with the epilepsy, I never faked being sick until I was a senior in high school.


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

Morning OFC 
HP stay safe - Looks like I'm in the clear -Maybe some rain but we about 4 inches behind for the year so no problems - It'll be a good chance to see how much flooding they'll get in East Texas ! - See if it floods where I'm headed !-- U can't trust weather predictions so I'm keeping my eye on it !-- We can't handle another Harvey yet !


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

I missed a lot of school in high school -- Most of the school counselors were in a volunteer fire dept. -- They recruited me and a couple others as rescue and recovery divers and paid for our scuba lessons -- So they passed me  and I went into the black water and brought back thier dead !- I was told if I was gonna skip class --stop by the office and they'd give me an excuse note !
The teachers didn't want me in thier class anyway - Said I was an instigator who disrupted class ! -- I graduated near the bottom of my class and was just glad it was over !- I think most figured I would go to that jungle war and die anyway-- I didn't !


----------



## novitius (Jul 10, 2019)

Morning OFC! It's a new day and I'm gonna make it better than yesterday! 
You guys have lived some living! Keef! Blackwater is no fun. 
Thanks everyone for your words and support. 
Everybody get stoned this morning, here put your head under this blanket and dont touch the barrel


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

When that tone in that monitor buzz out my signal -- I needed to get to the fire house or meet them somewhere fast !-
- Me and that burnt orange 57 Chevy ?--  We liked that part !-- On the road - standing on it !- knowing I'm not getting a speeding ticket-- It was glorious-- I pass a cop he don't get out my way ! --


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

Slip inside my sleeping bag ? -- ZZ Top it is then !-- Where my pipe ? -- This getting high thing ?-- I might be expert level !


----------



## drcree (Jul 10, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Good morning folks.  Drcree, I used to have a nice corsair but it was sold along with most of my toys when I was traveling around the country in a camper. You have to make allowances when you live small.  I will have another one of these days.  This one is a Waco YMF-5


nick, that waco ymf is a beautiful plane.  there is something special about that gull wing corsair design.  it was only used by the marines in the pacific, correct?
y'know, of all the airshows i have been to, there has yet to be a corsair parked.  would really like to just touch it.  you know what i mean?


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

Decree - What up Cuz !- I almost had Nick talked into a 3/4 scale light plane kit - He had his eye on a biplane -- I was wanting an ultra light myself but Nick got me looking at some light planes -- I'm not that picky long as it can take off and land in a tight place  --STOL or VSTOL -- Very short take off and landing -- U would be surprised at what $30,000 would buy ?-- One good grow someplace nobody can get to would pay for it quick !--


----------



## drcree (Jul 10, 2019)

gooday all.  really nice outside--~70 and quiet.  just chased a black bear away from the house.  there's 4 hangin around this year.
novi, sorry about your situation, umbra, glad your past situation changed.  hives are no treat.  rose, you are a sweetheart, girl.  i give you a lot of credit!

we had a foster child for a year.  12 year old girl, raised in squalor.  couldn't break her of that mindset and tried my hardest to get her to learn things.  she was in the slow class at school and came to the realization that not applying herself was easier than working.  she really struggled with math so over the summer i taught her multiplication and division.  when she returned to school, her teacher started her right back in with addition.  i spoke with the teacher and told her what she could do, but she said, this is how we start them and how she will respond the best.  needless the say, she never rebounded.  BUT she loved to ride on the h-d.  she was the best passenger i ever had.  now truly, that has to say something, eh?


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## drcree (Jul 10, 2019)

Keef said:


> Decree - What up Cuz !- I almost had Nick talked into a 3/4 scale light plane kit - He had his eye on a biplane -- I was wanting an ultra light myself but Nick got me looking at some light planes -- I'm not that picky long as it can take off and land in a tight place  --STOL or VSTOL -- Very short take off and landing -- U would be surprised at what $30,000 would buy ?-- One good grow someplace nobody can get to would pay for it quick !--


hey keef!  haven't talked at for a while bud.  hear you need to get outta where you be and go the greener side of the fence.  that place nick mentioned seemed enticing.  

those ultralights seem to have quite a draw for me as well.  i knew of a guy who had one a long time ago and believe it or not, he had my ex (who if terrified of heights) going up with him.  well she didn't go and he ended up crashing.  $30k for a decent one, eh?  do those require a pilot's license?


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.  Another hot day.  Rose hang in there.  It will be over before you know it.  Have a good day OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

Decree I ain't real good at rules and laws !-- My plane my field - My rules !-- Screw U !-- Not U decree -U know what I mean !- U don't need a license for an ultralight - airports got rules and such so I'll just stay away -- A ground school would be a good thing --
I don't dare have one down here this close to the border --
They strap a drop basket on the bottom-- dart across the border from Mexico - do a bombing run on the intended and make it rain kilo bricks !--Dart right back into Mexico without landing ! --5 to 10 minutes in US airspace and gone !-- What they gonna do shoot them down ?


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

Watching that storm in the Gulf !-- Right now I'm be fine but if that storm don't hook into land and makes it here this place is toast !-- I'll put the dogs and my tent in the car and turn rabbit if it gets close ! --Can't do that with earthquakes and tornados cause U get no warning -- I hope it don't move inland some and park -- It could flood bad as Harvey


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2019)

Anyone know what this is? Meth maybe?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2019)

I will ask her my drug expert, in a few.
We are doing well, yesterday was painful for her. She is better now. Thanks for all the support you guys.  Oh the rso, knocked her out for 7 hours. win win.


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

RE --Go to the drug store and buy a urine drug testing kit !-- Mix some da ****  in some water and test it !

That Epstien dude said 14 ?- She looked every bit of 16 to me ?-- Scumbag ******  needs to have his **** cut off !
How many of his old white friends ain't sleeping well these days --Lock up the Grand Old  Pedophiles !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks Rose. Pretty sure I have a situation again here at home...


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

RE ?- I meant OF -- I get stoned sometimes -- Test it Cuz !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2019)

I just want some info for the confrontation I will have when my kid gets home from work, keef . I am sure it is not ‘workout supplements’. I don’t need a test to confirm it.


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

I seen some Crack cocaine once !-- The kindly officer had me bent over the hood of my car with my face mashed into it  while he was twisting on my handcuffs -- Then he threw something in front of my face and said what's this -- I said I don't know cause I didn't - He raised my face off the hood then slammed it back down -- busted my lip and gave me a black eye !-- It was not mine and I truely had never seen Crack before or since-- It was my brothers and he threw it on my car floor !- I didn't know any of that then - I was outta jail in a few hours !-- The black eye --busted lip - and wrecked wrists only cost me $7 !-


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2019)

Keef said:


> That Epstien dude said 14 ?- She looked every bit of 16 to me ?-- Scumbag ******  needs to have his **** cut off !
> How many of his old white friends ain't sleeping well these days --Lock up the Grand Old  Pedophiles !--


Pretty sure it isn’t limited to the GOP. There are a lot of scumbags in both parties. Slick Willy, Killary and the Osamas included. Hoping that pedophile Epstein flips on all of them...


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

Me too !


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

U sexuality assault a child U go to jail !-- I'm nondenominational and not a bit partisan bout that !-- Black and white there is No grey area !


----------



## novitius (Jul 10, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 253502
> Anyone know what this is? Meth maybe?


I see some blotter. That maybe a research chem. 2cp or some ****. chuck it imo if it's not necessary to discern what it is.... you never know theses days! Could be Flakka....you could turn into a zombie you look at it to much


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2019)

novitius said:


> I see some blotter. That maybe a research chem. 2cp or some ****. chuck it imo if it's not necessary to discern what it is.... you never know theses days! Could be Flakka....you could turn into a zombie you look at it to much


That is actually a plastic bag inside the baggie. Probably what the powder was sold in. It isn’t mine. I found it in my sons room...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2019)

Of, my meth specislist says not meth.


----------



## novitius (Jul 10, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Of, my meth specislist says not meth.



that's always good to hear!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Of, my meth specislist says not meth.


Thanks for checking...


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

Snort a line and see what happens ?-- That's it Other Keef !-- U in time out !-- U can't be acting like that !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2019)

I drink a little wine and smoke (or eat)a little weed. Not even into getting tipsy or buzzed much lately to be honest...


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

When your day is done and you wanna  run ...

Peruvian Pink Flake ?--

-- I know nothing bout nothing !--


----------



## novitius (Jul 10, 2019)

Of8 be very careful with that stuff please. H can look like anything these days


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2019)

It is not mine. Thanks though. It was in my sons room. I spoke with him about it. He said it was from a long time ago. It was supposed to be MDMA but he tested it somehow and said there was some nasty chemical in it so he didn’t use it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2019)

I feel kinda drunk and buzzed all the time now which is why I don’t really enjoy catching a buzz. Seeing specialists in Boston to try to figure out what is wrong with me. Our healthcare system is frustrating...


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

Don't forget what the Molester in Chief is doing to families and kids down here -- A Prisoner Of War is treated better !- We got a man made crisis down here and he the one responsible !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 11, 2019)

Hey keef, we got some south land blues goin on here in Cali tonight...
Christone "Kingfish" Ingram, be playin ya some straight outa Ckarkdale MS...soundin [email protected] good too...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 11, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... You'll enjoy Kingfish Ingram he can walk on that fender. The highway that runs up to the Delta is named the MS Blues Trail Highway, I like to go see ZZ Top when they are in state, they play in the capital and it is a very small crowd....think 1000 to 1500 or even less ...very personal performance. Keef mentioned "I left my Heart in MS" song....their story on that is when Billy and Dusty were young and playing the Blues Trail they met 2 young Ladies outside Greenville MS in a club they were playing in. "Precious and Peaches"....the song is written about them.Billy also brought out a red Strat that Bo Diddly gave him  and played it  for the first time ever in concert. Blueberry and coffee rocking the morning here...Peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 11, 2019)

Keef said:


> Don't forget what the Molester in Chief is doing to families and kids down here -- A Prisoner Of War is treated better !- We got a man made crisis down here and he the one responsible !--


wasn't the molester in chief bill clinton? the tidal wave of illegal immigrants that is hitting the border has overwhelmed the resources we as american taxpayers have paid for and made available. the man that made that crisis is probably george soros who is financing the march up until our border. then the burden is upon us. those in congress that feel most strongly that we should accept the invasion are the same people who voted against the $4.6 billion dollars in emergency aid to help care for these 'families'. if you feel that strongly, and it is obvious that you do, you should sell your house and give the money to these families or offer to house them in your home. i thought political bullspit was not acceptable on this forum but apparently it is...


----------



## novitius (Jul 11, 2019)

Morning OFC!! That Kingfish dude ****** jams!!! I followed our "What are you listening to?" thread into his tunes. Man! He looks to young be that dang big and good! I hope this pic links, it's a crow but use ur imagination. I had a dream about that raven that landed by my window. I was warned **** was gonna get rough.  I'm feeling surprisingly good all things considered.
of8, some molly isn't that bad I guess. It's only 1 molecule removed from tweak but I guess it's the right molecule. That's a scary situation man. Someday I'll experience it too I'm sure. I'm glad your son was smart!
Hollowpoint, thanks for that story! I think I know where I'm headed next time I disappear for a while lol!
https://cdn.disclose.tv/sites/defau...ird-photography-phoo-chan-2.jpg?itok=MQeJTiWq


----------



## umbra (Jul 11, 2019)

OF8, you know better about politics and Keef. The OFC tolerates a lot of posts that are questionable. More so with Keef than any other member. Most of us don't take Keef's rants as anything and just keep moving along. Opinions are like A holes, everybody has one, and they all stink.


----------



## drcree (Jul 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> It is not mine. Thanks though. It was in my sons room. I spoke with him about it. He said it was from a long time ago. It was supposed to be MDMA but he tested it somehow and said there was some nasty chemical in it so he didn’t use it.


fogey, i am not up on this new(er) stuff.  would you please tell me what is mdma?


----------



## drcree (Jul 11, 2019)

gooday all. 

fogey , hope the boston specialists can help.  being spacey all the time would sound like a pleasant thing to some, but i fully understand exactly what you are saying--just can't focus when you need to.  heck, it's hard enough trying to remember a word or a name when you know it and then, poof, out the window it goes.  wave good bye to the thought.


----------



## drcree (Jul 11, 2019)

Keef said:


> Decree I ain't real good at rules and laws !-- My plane my field - My rules !-- Screw U !-- Not U decree -U know what I mean !- U don't need a license for an ultralight - airports got rules and such so I'll just stay away -- A ground school would be a good thing --
> I don't dare have one down here this close to the border --
> They strap a drop basket on the bottom-- dart across the border from Mexico - do a bombing run on the intended and make it rain kilo bricks !--Dart right back into Mexico without landing ! --5 to 10 minutes in US airspace and gone !-- What they gonna do shoot them down ?


got you keef.  i know what you are saying.
no license necessary?  that sounds sweet.  but for anything other than an ultralight, a license is necessary correct?  nick, you can add in here anytime to add some clarity


----------



## novitius (Jul 11, 2019)

drcree said:


> fogey, i am not up on this new(er) stuff.  would you please tell me what is mdma?


it's a pure form of ecstasy. no up or down added.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 11, 2019)

An ultralite is an aircraft that flys under 55 mph, weighs less then 400lbs (or near enough) only carries one person and don't need no license.  Not much good for long trips but they could hop the border ,  not gonna outrun the BP though.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 11, 2019)

Ain't this about the 3rd time you found funny stuff in hi room "from a long time ago?"  Just sayin'.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2019)

Good morning, it is tried out today. OF, I sure hope you can get some help I know what vertigo is and i find it to be the worst thing ever. I wouldn't want to get stoned either.   How is it going with your son? I am thinking of you guys. You are such a good dad. 
Of and keef, you are both right, there is sick stuff on both sides.  I went to get a phone yesterday and the lady selling the phone told me about her sexual abuse as a child. We are triggered by this horrible stuff and it is bipartisan horrible stuff. Maybe putting a light on the horrible abuse by rich powerful men  will help it end? 
On a better note, pot is nice to help me put my head back in the sand.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 11, 2019)

Yep st_nick, more than the 3rd time. My son is a liar. He is my family though so I will stick by him until he screws me over.

Thx drcree. I hope so as well. In the mean time I will be dancing outside with a set of golf clubs in a thunderstorm...

umbra-the opinions phrase you used is exactly the way I put it. I am not right. keef isn’t right either. Too many sick people in power. I don’t think any of the people in government today have Americans interests in mind at all. They are all after the mighty dollar and above all, power.

Rose-thanks as always for the kind words. You are a saint. Both my wife and I are sure we will get a bad phone call in the middle of the night in the near future. We did our best but I am afraid it wasn’t enough with our youngest. Addiction and depression runs deep in our genes. Pretty awful combination.

Thanks for all the support here from all of you. I took some time off because I was bothered by the political crud here a while back. Even ignored content but mistakenly visited without logging on and saw the ignored ignorant content, got pissed off and replied. Time to take off again. Take care. Maybe visit again someday.


----------



## ness (Jul 11, 2019)

Afternoon OFC.  Time to light up, first time today.  Everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## novitius (Jul 11, 2019)

Headed out to a state park for a evening of rnr. 
Of8 I hope you stick around. I've enjoyed our talks. I was looking forward to seeing your girls bloom.


----------



## drcree (Jul 11, 2019)

thanks for the clarification novi.  i couldn't tell crack from gravel--well, that's not quite true but think you get the idea.

the no license aspect of the ultralight sounds appealing nick.  here's the salient question:  how does one practice flying?

rose, it's not just the wealthy and powerful who molest children.  look at the churches.  it runs rampant throughout the world and this country is no exception.  laws and politicians aren't going to change it.

fogey, i feel for you brother and pray your son will come around and appreciate all his family has done for him.  you're a good man and my prayers are with you.


----------



## umbra (Jul 11, 2019)

OF8, I didn't mean to upset you or anyone else. Tolerance is something that has slipped away from our society. I let lots of stuff slide. Here and work especially. My mother left my father because he thought he had the right to be the first to have sex with my sisters. He was going to teach them how to please a man. It was, in his opinion, White man's privilege. No different than hanging a black man for looking at a white woman, in his mind. Beating a woman was to teach her how to behave. NO OTHER PRESIDENT has said or done revolting, disgusting things that Donald political name has done. An economy that is doing well is not a justification for how he treats people and woman specifically. He was a criminal before he took office, and he's a criminal now. OF8, you had your say, now I've had mine. Good bye


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 12, 2019)

Morning Morning Everyone... Everyone here is watching TS Barry moving inland this morning, it is not a powerful storm but a wet one for sure...some rain totals may hit 20 inches,looks like we will be on the wet side of it too. Keef is being spared this trip. Had some excitement yesterday, went to town for a loaf of wheat bread and half n half for my cat George(ok so he's spoiled lmao)...arriving back at home discovered a large Hickory tree fork had broke off from the tree and blocked the road 25 yards form my house. Took out the power lines and my house smelled like a dispensary with no filters working. Knowing the power company would be there soon I fired up the generator and got 3 filters running....set my emergency brush pile on fire out back for a smoke smell lol.( what you don't keep an emergency brush pile ?lmao). The wind was from the East...only due to Barry(never blows form East usually) and blowing right towards the worker. He was a kid about 25 years old...alone...small bucket truck...only had a pole saw to remove this 40 inch circumference tree. So I ended up cutting the tree out of the road with my saw and now have enough firewood  for years to come. The grow is looking nice...I like this 315 cmh so far...doing a fine job. Got some King's Kush burning this morning...have a puff please ...Peace


----------



## novitius (Jul 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Everything just came down. Amber on the PC and mostly cloudy on the HGK. Looks like she was a fast finisher.v shame I couldn't get her to clone.


----------



## umbra (Jul 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## drcree (Jul 12, 2019)

gooday all.  hope everyone is feeling better and enjoying the day


----------



## drcree (Jul 12, 2019)

hollowpoint, close call buddy.  hope all is well around your place.  board up the windows and get ready to shoo


----------



## ness (Jul 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  smoking on some Blueberry with a cup of coffee.  Got the yard work done early this morning, It's 86 out right now.  70 percent chance of rain, but I don't see it yet.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Good afternoon Friends

Wow!  What an adrenaline rush Hollowpoint!  Whew.  Close call.

Nice harvest Nov!  Thanks for sharing the pic.

I hope to have a harvest from the 3 plants in my shop soon.  The trichs are cloudy on two of the plants.    The Na Pali Pink smells like flowers and fruit.  Can't wait for that one to finish.

It is another beautiful day here. Clears skies and a light breeze.

Whatever the weather is like where you are I hope you all enjoy this day.


----------



## novitius (Jul 12, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Morning Morning Everyone... Everyone here is watching TS Barry moving inland this morning, it is not a powerful storm but a wet one for sure...some rain totals may hit 20 inches,looks like we will be on the wet side of it too. Keef is being spared this trip. Had some excitement yesterday, went to town for a loaf of wheat bread and half n half for my cat George(ok so he's spoiled lmao)...arriving back at home discovered a large Hickory tree fork had broke off from the tree and blocked the road 25 yards form my house. Took out the power lines and my house smelled like a dispensary with no filters working. Knowing the power company would be there soon I fired up the generator and got 3 filters running....set my emergency brush pile on fire out back for a smoke smell lol.( what you don't keep an emergency brush pile ?lmao). The wind was from the East...only due to Barry(never blows form East usually) and blowing right towards the worker. He was a kid about 25 years old...alone...small bucket truck...only had a pole saw to remove this 40 inch circumference tree. So I ended up cutting the tree out of the road with my saw and now have enough firewood  for years to come. The grow is looking nice...I like this 315 cmh so far...doing a fine job. Got some King's Kush burning this morning...have a puff please ...Peace


Geez! Be safe! I see the flooding has started in New Orleans. Glad Keef will get skipped. Hurricanes and tropical storms get crazy quick.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 12, 2019)

G'day old friends.  Best of luck to New Orleans. I hope they do ok.  I got zero ambition today.  I fell better then I've felt in days but I smoked two nice fatties of Sugarface this morning and I have a tough time just getting to the coffee press.  Its beautiful out too.  Maybe I'll try and pull the clutch on my scoot today.  I have to replace the rear belt on my Dyna and they don't make it easy.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2019)

Good morning, it is tired up in here today.  The rehab kids will leave in the morning. I think they are ready. I think i might sleep a week. It has gone well, except for a problem with her sponsor.  I kinda told her she wasn't welcome here. long story kinda stupid. She wanted to be in charge of her oxicodone, oh yeah, that was going to happen. Not.  I have never in my life told someone they weren't welcome in my home. OH well first time in 67 years, it was time.


----------



## drcree (Jul 12, 2019)

good move rose.  stand your ground girl.  
you know how they live--the drugs do the talkin for them

i have a very good friend who lost his sister about a decade ago to meth.  they found her face down in a stream.   now his younger brother is an addict in his own right.  stole stuff out of our camp, stole a mess of his dad's guns and sold them--all for dope money.   the addict's parents won't do anything to him for fear they will lose another one so he does whatever he can get away with.  i love the kid (heck he's in his late 30s) but not what he does.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 13, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Barry so far has been a non event here,received 1 inch of rain off a thunderstorm yesterday and nothing since.They have lowered the rain predictions for my area....Barry is drifting a tad farther west and just 20 miles makes a big difference. He is slow moving and will make the most of his life span it seems. drcree I hate to hear of anyone loosing their life to meth or any legal or illegal drug,I have friends who used meth and just never seemed to be the same again,even after they stopped using.I consider it to be the most dangerous stimulate out there....mainly due to chemical make up and availability. On a safer note...lets hit this bong today ! Running with the cherry bomb this morning...dangerous venture lol...it will make you eat all the goodies in the house. Peace


----------



## novitius (Jul 13, 2019)

Morning OFC.


----------



## drcree (Jul 13, 2019)

gooday all.  looks like a nice day is brewing


----------



## ness (Jul 13, 2019)

Good morning  Rose, I'm so sorry to hear about the rehab kids.  Be careful, if the kids go back to drugs.  They will do anything to get a fix.


----------



## umbra (Jul 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Jul 13, 2019)

Umbra how's it looking? Things getting back to normal? How's the sssdh?


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 13, 2019)

Good afternoon Friends


----------



## umbra (Jul 13, 2019)

novitius said:


> Umbra how's it looking? Things getting back to normal? How's the sssdh?


I'll post some pix later. Trying to take down some plants and move new ones into the flowering room. Going to hit over 100 today so trying to get a bunch of stuff done.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 13, 2019)

Hey ofc, feels pretty warm here today...kinda hard to motivate when I really don’t have too...and momma’s not feeling too well so we’re takin it easy...cheers to you all...


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 13, 2019)

Hey guys,  making progress on my scoot, I may be riding by August.  Sad but true, I got the motivation of a couch potato.


----------



## umbra (Jul 13, 2019)

first 2 are sssdh, second 2 are kali mist x Big Sur Holy Bud


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 14, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Getting a bit of Barry this morning...all most even with my lat. now...35-45 mph winds and lite rain. Non of the heavy flooding has materialized and the power is even still on!Get ready Arkansas your next. 2 RE I hope your mom feels better soon...Nov your nugs looked very tasty,maybe when they dry down we can grab a few bowls and go check out the storm damage in Greenville MS lol.Those are looking very nice umbra,glad you got things going your way again.Gonna try the walk this morning ,if the wind does not rip umbrella from my hand lol. High of 75 here today,woo hoo...thank you Barry. Enjoy the day and by all means....smoke some cannabis ! Peace


----------



## novitius (Jul 14, 2019)

Morning OFC! It's already steamy today. It's going to be oppressive today. Maybe we'll load up the car and hit the highway for a while until we find a picnic spot. Thanks Hollowpoint! I'm hoping the dry takes a while on these. The day before I took them down I was busy all day and completely forgot to water. The larf was still super moist but the sugar leaf on the colas was just a lil crispy. I'll roll a bunch and fill a sack. We should catch some music too! Umbra they look great! ! About time to transplant already huh? I'm glad to see you got a bunch of babies.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 14, 2019)

Good morning yall!


----------



## umbra (Jul 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 14, 2019)

Survived another night.


----------



## ness (Jul 14, 2019)

Morning OFC.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 14, 2019)

morning ofc, I didn’t say good morning...momma got it yesterday and today is my turn...I’m pukin & squirting...sorry bout the visual but that’s what it is here...mommas better today so hopefully I’ll get better too or maybe I’ll just be dead....
Cheers y’all, hope your day is better...
Rose or Angie, if I’ve crossed the line go ahead and delete this...


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 14, 2019)

gday OFC , not a good image there 2RE  lol , get some buscopan in to ya  does the trick for me , hope every one else has a great day, may your buds be sticky


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 15, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Waking and baking with some mataro blue and a thunder storm complex left over from Barry,its dropping another 2-4 inches across the area. 2 RE I hope your house is feeling better today...rotavirus/norovirus are nothing pleasant to deal with. Ok that thunder clap just shook the house....cats are looking concerned...half n half time to sooth their nerves lol. Peace

Update:: over 4 inches in last 4 hours


----------



## novitius (Jul 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC!
I hope you feel better 2re and wife.enjoy the storm Hollowpoint!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 15, 2019)

Good morning ofc...i’m tryin to stay positive ya see...been in bed for about 36 hours so my back was screaming and I had to get up...I still have a headache so I’m not sure how I feel yet...hope your all having a good day!!! Wow, that’s a lotta water HP, hope it has someplace to go...


----------



## umbra (Jul 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## drcree (Jul 15, 2019)

gooday all.  mrs cree been sick in bed for 2 days.  boogie and back pains.  she finally got up for a short while then back to bed.
hope everyone is doing better


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm sick too. It started Friday in the middle of the night. I thought it was the pizza. The headache is hanging on. Sorry Re and mrs cree.  The rehab kids left sat. She did really well. It was her sponsor that was the problem. I hope she gets a new one. Missed ya all.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I think the worst cold is a Summer cold.  I don't know why.  I am feeling fine and I feel blessed.
I hope everyone is feeling better soon!


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 15, 2019)

Gday OFC , wow sounds like every body got the illness , Down under we are having the worst flu season on record 45 deaths in my state already , Me and Mrs. crocket have avoided it so far ,  minus 1 here this morning  looking at a top of 8 , bring back summer . Hope you all start feeling better , might need to get the boat out HP if keeps raining like that


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 16, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...All is well here today...back to average July weather...hot! lol. Hate to hear so many good folks feeling poorly, please take care and smoke plenty of cannabis. It was a bad influenza season up here last winter too QBC. I hope your house can continue to avoid it. The medicine cabinet at 4 weeks into flower..started staking the fall overs. The stakes are bamboo from my bamboo patches...I have 3 different variety's growing outback....black bamboo...and 2 variety's of timber bamboo. Peace


----------



## drcree (Jul 16, 2019)

gooday everyone.  hope rose and re are feeling better.  mrs cree is still down and i'm a terrible nurse


----------



## drcree (Jul 16, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Good Morning OFC...All is well here today...back to average July weather...hot! lol. Hate to hear so many good folks feeling poorly, please take care and smoke plenty of cannabis. It was a bad influenza season up here last winter too QBC. I hope your house can continue to avoid it. The medicine cabinet at 4 weeks into flower..started staking the fall overs. The stakes are bamboo from my bamboo patches...I have 3 different variety's growing outback....black bamboo...and 2 variety's of timber bamboo. Peace
> 
> View attachment 253585


nice patch of hooch, hp.  bamboo is a wonderful plant and there are so many different varieties.  some are short, others get to be huge.  never heard of black bamboo.


----------



## umbra (Jul 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 16, 2019)

Hey folks, Sorry to hear some of you are under the weather but hey,  the flood didn't get us!  I need to go do some running around before the heat sets in.   Smoke 'em if ya got 'em.


----------



## Del (Jul 16, 2019)

Well I dont know if I qualify for the OFC but I got called one a couple days ago hehehe 53 yrs
Anyway I would love to join in on the morning coffee talks. Nothing better than a bowl and a cuppa good joe in the early hours. I'm an earthy indica flavors guy. Annabelle is my partner in crime. Good Morning All 

Del


----------



## novitius (Jul 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 16, 2019)

Welcome to ofc there Del, some of us are old and some of us are just old at heart but we’re mostly as young as we think....
Very nice flowerbed there HP, glad you survived the storm, now all ya gotta do is make it thru the heat...
I hope Mrs Cree is feeling better soon...We’re doin much better today than a few days ago...
Weather out west in NCal is gonna be hi 80’s to low 90’s for at least 10 days or so...Next weekend here in my town we got something called the “Ain’t Necessarily Dead Festival”...It’s music most all day (1pm till 10pm) in one of our city parks and it’s free...we go every year and why not...?
Cheers keef? Good mornin Nov, Nick, Umbra...
I may chop my struggling autos today, I’ll have to see if soma those trichs are reaching for amber...


----------



## Del (Jul 16, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Welcome to ofc there Del, some of us are old and some of us are just old at heart but we’re mostly as young as we think....
> Very nice flowerbed there HP, glad you survived the storm, now all ya gotta do is make it thru the heat...
> I hope Mrs Cree is feeling better soon...We’re doin much better today than a few days ago...
> Weather out west in NCal is gonna be hi 80’s to low 90’s for at least 10 days or so...Next weekend here in my town we got something called the “Ain’t Necessarily Dead Festival”...It’s music most all day (1pm till 10pm) in one of our city parks and it’s free...we go every year and why not...?
> ...


Thanks for the welcome !


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Welcome Dell!

Nice Grow Hollopoint.

That sounds like a fun festival 2 Red.

I hope those that are ill are getting better.

Keef, Zigggy  I hope you guys are doing well.

2 plants in my shop may get chopped soon.  The Mirage and the Na Pali Pink.  It seems they are taking forever to finish. ha ha The Na Pali pink has lots of red hairs and smells really good.  This is not one to grow in a stealthy environment. 

Well I guess the plants on my deck wont water or feed themselves.  Gotta go

Enjoy this day you awesome people.


----------



## novitius (Jul 16, 2019)

I sampled the PC. 4 days drying and its smooth. Still some homegrown flavor in it but the chlorophyll is leaving. Man did it break the stress in my shoulders and neck. It smells good again. I'd just say floral now. Maybe some incense. Nothing like mid bloom though. 
Welcome Del! I get the refreshments if ya need anything.


----------



## Del (Jul 16, 2019)

novitius said:


> I sampled the PC. 4 days drying and its smooth. Still some homegrown flavor in it but the chlorophyll is leaving. Man did it break the stress in my shoulders and neck. It smells good again. I'd just say floral now. Maybe some incense. Nothing like mid bloom though.
> Welcome Del! I get the refreshments if ya need anything.


Thanks a bunch Novitius!
Oh the power of the flower


----------



## Del (Jul 16, 2019)

Working on keeping things cool, its 113 out today, hanging around 77-81 degrees in my tent. And I have about three weeks to go. I have well wishes for all those suffering from summer flu and ailments. Insulin dependant myself so I take extra good care...
Fluids fluids fluids.


----------



## umbra (Jul 16, 2019)

Hey Del, welcome to the OFC. Probably more growing and conversation here than the rest of the site, lol. More musicians too, lol. Most of us have dogs as well. Been going into work early to avoid the heat. Still plenty hot out.


----------



## Del (Jul 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> Hey Del, welcome to the OFC. Probably more growing and conversation here than the rest of the site, lol. More musicians too, lol. Most of us have dogs as well. Been going into work early to avoid the heat. Still plenty hot out.


Thanks Umbra, I noticed this is where the best conversations are held  I dig music, dogs, computers, art and great doobage. Different order, Different moods heheh


----------



## umbra (Jul 16, 2019)

You might like Wharton Esherick then. A lost artist looking for his niche and found wooden sculptures disguised as furniture, lol. He lived near Valley Forge, PA.
https://artistshomes.org/site/whart...ick-Spiral%20stair-Interior.png?itok=XlanLI6W


----------



## Del (Jul 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> You might like Wharton Esherick then. A lost artist looking for his niche and found wooden sculptures disguised as furniture, lol. He lived near Valley Forge, PA.
> https://artistshomes.org/site/wharton-esherick-museum&vt=3&iss=vs&imgurl=http://artistshomes.org/sites/default/files/styles/extra_large/public/featured_image/Esherick-Spiral%20stair-Interior.png?itok=XlanLI6W


Great stuff Umbra, his wood printers block carvings are fantastic, very American but very Dutch also. Furniture as art....beautiful


----------



## umbra (Jul 16, 2019)

The spiral staircase is pegged. It was disassembled and reassembled for the 1940's World's Fair. The handrail is a petrified mastodon tusk that follows the spiral exactly, lol.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi Dell and AnnaBelle...Look forward to seeing you around the coffee pot...pssst...smoking cannabis is allowed


----------



## Del (Jul 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> The spiral staircase is pegged. It was disassembled and reassembled for the 1940's World's Fair. The handrail is a petrified mastodon tusk that follows the spiral exactly, lol.


That staircase is magical. I could imagine making a 3d tour with a 3d camera in that room, like you were there.


----------



## Del (Jul 16, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Hi Dell and AnnaBelle...Look forward to seeing you around the coffee pot...pssst...smoking cannabis is allowed


Thanks a bunch HP 
Love, peace and chicken grease indeed! 
Still love to just roll a fatty with a cup of dark roast


----------



## Del (Jul 16, 2019)

My first grow but with a bucket of knowledge I can quit the dispensary!
So far, so good


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 16, 2019)

Gday OFC , looking good HP never heard of bamboo will be doing some googling on that , welcome from down under Del , hope you sickies are starting to feel better , have a great day


----------



## umbra (Jul 16, 2019)

I know someone who grew bamboo in their yard. It took over the whole yard. They could never get rid of it


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 17, 2019)

I had one of those when I lived in the Bay Area out here...I gave up but cemented it in a corner...I left before it did...
I just chopped the worst grow I’ve ever done...I didn’t bother to weigh it wet...it was 6 plants, Autoflower, I got less than half of my previous indoor grow with 3 plants...I tried to build a super type soil but failed miserably...I not gonna repeat though so back to what you know...lots of skinny little buds that really take more time to trim than big fatty’s...the worst thing, I was growing it for a friend to see if it might help his diabetes...I’m embarrassed to deliver it...
That’s what happen’n out west here...cep’t it’s 9 o’clock here out on the porch, the temp is just right...got the music on the box...this is how I like it...
Rose, hope yer feeling better!!!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 17, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Wake n Bake with some Cherry Bomb today for me.I hope your next run is more to your standards 2RE...I have never tried the AF strains,not sure if I care to.Umbra I use the mower to keep the bamboo in check...its spreads by Rhizome root system and will only grow so far with out new stalks to support the new rhizomes. They put up mostly in the spring when its nice and moist...as a farmer we battled Johnsongrass and its rhizome root system as well, it originated in S Eurasia brought into the country for a forage crop...but quickly turned into a hated weed in row crops.Herbicides were developed that trans-locates to the rhizomes and kills them. Glyphosate is one of the main ones...my Dad fed cattle in winter time with the hay from Johnsongrass ...not realizing he was infesting his fields for next spring. I use the black bamboo to make fishing poles...it is very strong and dense. I do not fish myself but give the poles to the young and seniors, I cure/dry them and coat them in a weather proof polyurethane and can give away more than I can make lol. Peace


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 17, 2019)

couple shots of the bamboo...black bamboo and a blonde timber bamboo...there is a mom and pop bamboo emporium in the next town over....they have a large variety of bamboo for sale. Also there is a green timber variety that grows wild here...not native but its common, we used it to make our bongs before all the fancy ones online these's days.


----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Del (Jul 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC , enjoying a bowl of GSC forum cut and a cup of Newmans Own dark roast coffee. Temps are supposed to be around 109 today , 114 was the high yesterday, took awhile to get the condo cooled down. Looking for tbe monsoon season to start this week , could sure use the rain here in the desert. I hope everyone is feeling better than they were. Cant get the tent below 80 but I think the girls will be okay. I have 3 weeks to go.

Del


----------



## novitius (Jul 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC. It's a hard knock life. Humid/rainy and weather man is threatening to make it110 on the heat index. I'm having a lot of left shoulder pain and reflux. Trying not to psych myself out. Feels like there's hundreds of pounds on my shoulder when I lie down.


----------



## Del (Jul 17, 2019)

novitius said:


> Good morning OFC. It's a hard knock life. Humid/rainy and weather man is threatening to make it110 on the heat index. I'm having a lot of left shoulder pain and reflux. Trying not to psych myself out. Feels like there's hundreds of pounds on my shoulder when I lie down.


Sorry your feeling bad Novitius, old injury? That reflux is a hard one,I usually end up sleeping sitting up with pillows supporting me to keep the acid down. I found a yogurt drink helped alot a couple of hours before I sleep.


----------



## Del (Jul 17, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> couple shots of the bamboo...black bamboo and a blonde timber bamboo...there is a mom and pop bamboo emporium in the next town over....they have a large variety of bamboo for sale. Also there is a green timber variety that grows wild here...not native but its common, we used it to make our bongs before all the fancy ones online these's days.
> 
> View attachment 253607
> View attachment 253608
> ...


That looks so nice , open fields of green, I grew up in Indiana and now live in the desert. Looks like you have plenty of room!


----------



## drcree (Jul 17, 2019)

gooday all.
novi, did you ice it down?  maybe a chiropractor may be able to help you.  got that reflex krap as well.  bend down and get a mouthful.  ugh.
hope you get to felling better
re, good to hear your house is doing better.  any word from rose? 
welcome del.  like your doberman


----------



## Del (Jul 17, 2019)

drcree said:


> gooday all.
> novi, did you ice it down?  maybe a chiropractor may be able to help you.  got that reflex krap as well.  bend down and get a mouthful.  ugh.
> hope you get to felling better
> re, good to hear your house is doing better.  any word from rose?
> welcome del.  like your doberman


Thanks Drcree Shes half weimeraner half greyhound hehehe  my profile pic is my old friend Cinnamon, she was an Egyptian Pharoah Hound. Bestest bud but had to put her down at 14. Annabelle took her place a year later.


----------



## novitius (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm not sure what it is. I think it is from all the stress I'm facing right now. Someone must've prayed for me because it just went away. Just as quickly as it arrived. 
 Once I was relaxed I took a nug from the HGK. That **** right there..... It's gonna be so nice. first thing I thought when the buzz came on was yeah. There it is. 
 Now I gotta keep my hands off every thing for a while.


----------



## Del (Jul 17, 2019)

novitius said:


> I'm not sure what it is. I think it is from all the stress I'm facing right now. Someone must've prayed for me because it just went away. Just as quickly as it arrived.
> Once I was relaxed I took a nug from the HGK. That **** right there..... It's gonna be so nice. first thing I thought when the buzz came on was yeah. There it is.
> Now I gotta keep my hands off every thing for a while.


Glad you feel better


----------



## novitius (Jul 17, 2019)

Del said:


> Glad you feel better


Thanks! Me too.


----------



## Del (Jul 17, 2019)

novitius said:


> Thanks! Me too.


I just purchased 1 bean from DNA of the HGK. Oh yeah!  OG18 and KK are my most favorite flavors as well as the Reserva Privada


----------



## novitius (Jul 17, 2019)

Del said:


> I just purchased 1 bean from DNA of the HGK. Oh yeah!  OG18 and KK are my most favorite flavors as well as the Reserva Privada


I hope you get a good one. I couldn't get mine to clone at all. She finished fast too. They say it's the only one you need. It might be true but I like variety lol.


----------



## Del (Jul 17, 2019)

Im really looking forward to doing things better the next go around. I am real close to harvest and things are looky sticky & lemony. 1 Amnesia Lemon and 1 Larry OG


----------



## Del (Jul 17, 2019)

novitius said:


> I hope you get a good one. I couldn't get mine to clone at all. She finished fast too. They say it's the only one you need. It might be true but I like variety lol.


This is my first grow but I have been listening to all the talk on clones, I am looking forward to trying !


----------



## Del (Jul 17, 2019)

When I am looking at trichomes should I cut off a small sugar leaf and check there or right at the calyx? I have a small handheld microscope and you really need to be on top of the material to see it. Advice?


----------



## novitius (Jul 17, 2019)

I found a jewellers loupe to be the best. 30x with a 60x. What I've learned is to hold the glass steady and move my head to get a good focus. I always check the plant. Whatever works for you though.


----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2019)

Del said:


> Thanks Drcree Shes half weimeraner half greyhound hehehe  my profile pic is my old friend Cinnamon, she was an Egyptian Pharoah Hound. Bestest bud but had to put her down at 14. Annabelle took her place a year later.


I have a weimaraner named Boomer. Greyhounds go back to the Pharaohs and were hunting dogs. I had a rescue greyhound. She was a great dog.


----------



## Del (Jul 17, 2019)

umbra said:


> I have a weimaraner named Boomer. Greyhounds go back to the Pharaohs and were hunting dogs. I had a rescue greyhound. She was a great dog.


Both were rescue as well, the greyhound demeanor is just all around great. Boomer sounds like the perfect name for a weimie! Does he have the crazy yellow eyes?


----------



## Del (Jul 17, 2019)

novitius said:


> I found a jewellers loupe to be the best. 30x with a 60x. What I've learned is to hold the glass steady and move my head to get a good focus. I always check the plant. Whatever works for you though.


I found this in my electronics drawer and WOW! I see about 1/3 of the pistils becoming amber and some curling in. I see alot of milky looking trichomes, about 20 percent or so. I think this will be the toughest part of growing!


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 17, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC






Have a GREAT day friends!


----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2019)

Del said:


> Both were rescue as well, the greyhound demeanor is just all around great. Boomer sounds like the perfect name for a weimie! Does he have the crazy yellow eyes?


yes he has the yellow eyes. yeah Boomer fits him


----------



## drcree (Jul 17, 2019)

Del said:


> Thanks Drcree Shes half weimeraner half greyhound hehehe  my profile pic is my old friend Cinnamon, she was an Egyptian Pharoah Hound. Bestest bud but had to put her down at 14. Annabelle took her place a year later.


 del, shame on me.   really, i would hope to know the difference between a pharoah hound and a dobe.   please excuse the mistake.  
we have a weim named zuzu (_it's a wonderful life)_ and she was first of the litter--kinda high-strung.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 17, 2019)

Hope you all back east can stay cool...looks like it’s gonna get hot soon...
How ya doin Rose?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 17, 2019)

Hey ofc...starting to cool off a bit finally...the evening is the only time of day other than early morning that it’s been decent outside...we deliver meals on wheels each Wednesday morning and this morning two of our stops were not happy...the first an old couple living in a house that he (a stone mason) built years ago...it’s a trippy place because his wife has a very eccentric decorating style...it is pretty cluttered but fascinating to look at the things she put out...every time we go things are different it’s in a constant state of change...Anyway the husband is not in great health and lives downstairs because he cannot get up the stairs easily...they are leaving Friday to live with their kids in Idaho...it will be better I’m sure but they have to leave pretty much everything behind...their kids said just come out and we’ll take care of the rest... I just hope they will bring some important memories with them...we’ll miss them too but that’s not important...they are the kindest people you’d ever want to meet...in their 80’s...here re a few pics she allowed me to snap...you can see that they have been there a long time and the street bears there name...
Another of our old peeps is moving into an assisted living quarters near her daughter in the SF Bay Area...
On a brighter note, I popped some beans today...acdc cbd, lemon tree and purple haze, thanks a bunch Rose!!!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 18, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone...Lots of heat across the nation this week...take care and stay cool! Catching up on service calls after Barry passed by....what a neat cabin 2RE...each piece a part of their lives. I get to see things like that from time to time on my job....thanks for sharing.Those strains sounds tasty...especially the lemon tree...I had a grab bag lot of seeds a few years back and one of the unknown strains produced a lemon tasting Indica...it was delicious...wish I had another one lol. Rolling with Kings Kush and Maxwell House today. Peace


----------



## novitius (Jul 18, 2019)

Morning OFC. It's hot. The weather man wasn't playin. He meant what he said! It's saying 96%humidity right now. I hope all on the east can keep rooms in check. You folks on the west deserve a break so we'll take it for a while. 
 It's been a few days since we talked with a few people. Anyone got a way to check in with them? Every body is facing struggles right now. We don't face them alone though. If anyone talks to rose,Keef or zigggy let them know they're in my thoughts! Nick I think it's been a few days for you too,you ok guy? I hope everyone is good. I hope I didn't miss anybody either. I haven't been online much myself for a while now. All of you guys are great people. The world needs more like you. Have a great day OFC!


----------



## drcree (Jul 18, 2019)

gooday all.  
re, interesting house.  sure would hate to have to pack and move all that stuff.
hope everyone is well.  mrs cree is finally out of the woods


----------



## Del (Jul 18, 2019)

drcree said:


> del, shame on me.   really, i would hope to know the difference between a pharoah hound and a dobe.   please excuse the mistake.
> we have a weim named zuzu (_it's a wonderful life)_ and she was first of the litter--kinda high-strung.


Hehehe no worries Dr. Alot of folks thought she was a dobie because of the ears, naturally cropped.I used it as a teaching moment and educated folks on Pharoah Hounds. And also I love floppy eared dobies. Such a shame to cut their ears.


----------



## Del (Jul 18, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone, cooled down to 107 today. Beats 115  
Puffin on some Island Girl and Newmans Own. Have a wonderful day folks.


----------



## umbra (Jul 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC. So the HCL acid precursor for making CLO2 is concentrated enough that it fumes. Its visible and the residual smell is quite strong. Almost all of the tanks are outside and venting is not really a problem, but the customer perception is apparent. Adding chemical scrubbers to the vent on 70 tanks today, lol.


----------



## Del (Jul 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. So the HCL acid precursor for making CLO2 is concentrated enough that it fumes. Its visible and the residual smell is quite strong. Almost all of the tanks are outside and venting is not really a problem, but the customer perception is apparent. Adding chemical scrubbers to the vent on 70 tanks today, lol.


Good morning, If you dont mind me asking, what do you do?


----------



## Del (Jul 18, 2019)

Hey OFC , I was wanting to sample a piece of my plants buds, what would be the best way to do this?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi Guys, miss me? I hope so.  welcome Del to Mp and the oFc, nice to see you.  Novi, thanks so much.
So life is hard like y'all didn't know that. My neighbor of 39 years fell and had a brain bleed and took days for her to die as they hooked her up to everything and then found her do not resuscitate... took her 3 days to pass.  The most dysfunctional family i have ever come across. So sad, it isn't a clean grief cause  of stuff. 
I am finally over that stomach thing. 
Re, i love that house. I have never seen anything like this. Is this a full fledged horder? Bless her life. I don't know if i could relax in there but it would be fun for an hour or so.  I am happy to hear you popped those beans. I am partial to the purple haze, i think Keef is too.
I hope keef is MIA as he is moving. I don't know, but i hope that is what is going on.


----------



## umbra (Jul 18, 2019)

Del said:


> Good morning, If you dont mind me asking, what do you do?


I work for a chemical company and do the potable wells and the biocide for a winery. Well a really big winery. I go to 4 of their plants.


----------



## mrcane (Jul 18, 2019)

Good afternoon O.F.C having a beautiful day here in PNW, 70s sunny. 
Just finished taking four Papaya plants were 64 days in flower. 
Packing up the backpack and heading out to the forest for a few days of hiking and a little fishing. Come mid August I will be heading to the North coast of B.C. and helicopter into a good spot on a river. We will set up camp for eight days and flyfish for salmon and steelhead....
Enjoying summer and staying high!!!



Have a wonderful evening. 
       "It's all about Love"


----------



## Del (Jul 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> I work for a chemical company and do the potable wells and the biocide for a winery. Well a really big winery. I go to 4 of their plants.


Wow, how long have you been doing this? Interesting work (after looking it up)


----------



## Del (Jul 18, 2019)

My first ever order of beans came today. I just happened upon this site and heard a few good things.
Anygoo, Dr. Chronic seeds and I acquired 5 Gorilla Bomb Fem from Bomb Seeds and 2 Gelato BX. They took about 3 weeks to come from merry old england. Have 2-3 weeks to go till i do my first harvest of Amnesia Lemon and Larry OG. Lease is up Nov 1st so I am going to hold off on starting these new beans until I find out if they are going to raise the rent.


----------



## Del (Jul 18, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Guys, miss me? I hope so.  welcome Del to Mp and the oFc, nice to see you.  Novi, thanks so much.
> So life is hard like y'all didn't know that. My neighbor of 39 years fell and had a brain bleed and took days for her to die as they hooked her up to everything and then found her do not resuscitate... took her 3 days to pass.  The most dysfunctional family i have ever come across. So sad, it isn't a clean grief cause  of stuff.
> I am finally over that stomach thing.
> Re, i love that house. I have never seen anything like this. Is this a full fledged horder? Bless her life. I don't know if i could relax in there but it would be fun for an hour or so.  I am happy to hear you popped those beans. I am partial to the purple haze, i think Keef is too.
> I hope keef is MIA as he is moving. I don't know, but i hope that is what is going on.


Thanks for the welcome Rose, pleased to meet you


----------



## umbra (Jul 18, 2019)

Del said:


> Wow, how long have you been doing this? Interesting work (after looking it up)


1.5 years, lol. I have done a few other things before this. Yeah its interesting.


----------



## umbra (Jul 18, 2019)

Del said:


> My first ever order of beans came today. I just happened upon this site and heard a few good things.
> Anygoo, Dr. Chronic seeds and I acquired 5 Gorilla Bomb Fem from Bomb Seeds and 2 Gelato BX. They took about 3 weeks to come from merry old england. Have 2-3 weeks to go till i do my first harvest of Amnesia Lemon and Larry OG. Lease is up Nov 1st so I am going to hold off on starting these new beans until I find out if they are going to raise the rent.


You can order much better beans from USA and not deal with customs and waiting for weeks, lol.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)

Morning OFC....Wishing a stress and pain free day for everyone. Got some GDP in the bong and tread left on my boots .....so off for a walk. Enjoy this fine Friday !


----------



## novitius (Jul 19, 2019)

Morning OFC! Got my copy of "Teaming with Microbes" yesterday. Only about 30 pages in but I like the writing style. Gonna read aloud to the tikes and make em soil experts. It's friggin hot out there. A rolling AC unit was purchased. 14.5k btu's. I wanted a mini split but ya those are expensive. Still, it should solve heat issues in the summer. Oh! The things got a heater too!
 Hollowpoint when I get to my desktop this evening after the infernal fires die down I'm stealing that pic. Took a few tokes of Black Phoenix. Probably get into some platinum og later. Everyone be safe in the heat. Stay hydrated.


----------



## umbra (Jul 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Had an acid leak at a well in Fresno late yesterday. It turned into a long day. So not planning going anywhere today. Its always hot here, lol.


----------



## drcree (Jul 19, 2019)

gooday all.  really humid yesterday and today seems like a replay.  spose to be a sizzler this weekend


----------



## Del (Jul 19, 2019)

umbra said:


> You can order much better beans from USA and not deal with customs and waiting for weeks, lol.


Yeah, after doing the research I found out I could order from USA. Learning curve hehehe


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2019)

Good morning all, a beautiful day and wonderful temperatures here for July. It is usually 110 or something, been in the 80's.  The plants are happy.  Took soup over to the neighbor that's wife died. They were married 59 years. He said he was going to clean out all of the stuff she had that he didn't want. Makes me think i should have a yard sale.  I need to clean out some stuff too. 
Lets smoke!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2019)

Re, I was just looking back at those pictures you took. I wish i could enlarge them, what an amazing house.  Fascinating.


----------



## umbra (Jul 19, 2019)

I have 2 older sisters. 1 is the good sister, the other not so good as far as I'm concerned. My 1 sister told me she has always hated me because I have epilepsy. I've had it since I was 4, and it truly was not my choice, lol. We don't get along and rarely speak to each other. The good sister was just diagnosed with breast cancer. Treatment plan hasn't even been done yet. She is still recovering from the lumpectomy, but Monday they are checking her lymph node to see how it has spread, if at all. Typical treatment for this is surgery( double mastectomy ), chemo, and radiation. It's a long road, but breast cancer is not always a  death sentence. So the fight begins ...


----------



## Del (Jul 19, 2019)

umbra said:


> I have 2 older sisters. 1 is the good sister, the other not so good as far as I'm concerned. My 1 sister told me she has always hated me because I have epilepsy. I've had it since I was 4, and it truly was not my choice, lol. We don't get along and rarely speak to each other. The good sister was just diagnosed with breast cancer. Treatment plan hasn't even been done yet. She is still recovering from the lumpectomy, but Monday they are checking her lymph node to see how it has spread, if at all. Typical treatment for this is surgery( double mastectomy ), chemo, and radiation. It's a long road, but breast cancer is not always a  death sentence. So the fight begins ...


May her fight be strong, having a good brother will help


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2019)

Umbra my sister survived breast cancer, what an angy woman to say that to you, how heartless is that, as a mom with a kid with epilepsy, that really ticks me off.   Is your sister interested in rso? or not so much? Is she in NY? does she have good cancer centers where she is?
I am going to take my neighbor a book, A Grief Observed by CS Lewis, hope he will read it and it helps a bit.


----------



## novitius (Jul 19, 2019)

I was just reading about cooking the Phoenix tears. I'm not gong to be able to pick up tat distiller Rose but now I know where it's at. Thank you to both you and Keef for bringing that up! a half gallon to a quarter pound will work out fine. They bought the 151 proof. Isn't it supposed to be 190? It's just a reduction. This should be cake. The buds almost dry. I gotta buy a rice cooker. We actually don't have one lol. Rice goes in a pot! It'd ruin the auto pot for some. 
 Good luck to the good sister Umbra! I hope she's willing to at least consider the oil.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

Good to see you back Rose. 

Busy weekend. It is beautiful outside.  I hope everyone has an awesome day.  I will catch up with you later.


----------



## umbra (Jul 19, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Umbra my sister survived breast cancer, what an angy woman to say that to you, how heartless is that, as a mom with a kid with epilepsy, that really ticks me off.   Is your sister interested in rso? or not so much? Is she in NY? does she have good cancer centers where she is?
> I am going to take my neighbor a book, A Grief Observed by CS Lewis, hope he will read it and it helps a bit.


Philly has some great oncologists. I have asked her about rso and she is concerned about the legalities involved. So we will see if she will let me help her or not.


----------



## umbra (Jul 19, 2019)

novitius said:


> I was just reading about cooking the Phoenix tears. I'm not gong to be able to pick up tat distiller Rose but now I know where it's at. Thank you to both you and Keef for bringing that up! a half gallon to a quarter pound will work out fine. They bought the 151 proof. Isn't it supposed to be 190? It's just a reduction. This should be cake. The buds almost dry. I gotta buy a rice cooker. We actually don't have one lol. Rice goes in a pot! It'd ruin the auto pot for some.
> Good luck to the good sister Umbra! I hope she's willing to at least consider the oil.


Everclear in Cali is 151% not 190%. I buy mine on line from organicalcohol.com and the grape 190% I use for my tinctures and it has a distinctive grape after taste.


----------



## novitius (Jul 19, 2019)

PA has a medical system. It may be as bad as Ohio's though.


----------



## umbra (Jul 19, 2019)

She's not in PA, lol. Across the bridge in NJ. Yes they have mmj in NJ. Sending something to her might not be legal though and I think that is what she is thinking.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey ofc...just another day here...it doesn’t seem like it would be too risky to send a small package of RSO in the mail...but then I guess it could be...
Good to hear from you Rose...glad your feelin better!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 20, 2019)

Good Morning OFC..... The weather continues to lean towards a pattern of extremes....now a good extreme. A cool front will pass this area and produce a high of 78*  ..low of 65* for Tuesday 23rd....I may need a coat after what I am conditioned to lol. I hope the East coast receives some of it as well to break their heat wave up. This run continues to fill out and add frost...the smell is growing to the incredible level. Coffee and a touch of Purple Kush this morning before doing an install. Peace


----------



## umbra (Jul 20, 2019)

Woke up early. Smoking some Mochi. Next week will be over 100 every day.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2019)

Good morning, we are in the 50's? WHAT? this is july in the desert, i should be complaining that it is over 100. I have never seen it in the 50s in July. The world is whacky.  
Umbra, i have one female of Big Sur Holy Bud, I am really hoping the other one is a male.  I have like 5 female Lambs bread and no pollen to bread her with. The only pollen i have lying around is Kimbo Kush and Valentine, . That won't work.  A riches of females. 
I hope you are all out of the heat and rain and are feeling good and perhaps comfortably numb.


----------



## drcree (Jul 20, 2019)

gooday everyone.  another black bear here at 7:45a.  good thing i hadn't yet put the bird feeders out.  ursus vermin!


----------



## novitius (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning OFC! I think you'll be ok shipping something Umbra. I have the same issue with my friend in Arkansas. She's afraid of it getting intercepted and being in trouble. 
 It's so hot. It's so humid. The dehumidifier is pulling 70pts in under 24 hours. Thank God we sprung for the pump. My mom should be moving out into a place soon where she'll have assistance. Place seems nice and she even seemed excited. She'll have a large efficiency all to herself. I'll be glad too. She's not the woman I know as my mother anymore. Maybe she's just who she was before she had me, now. 
 Stay cool and hydrated OFC! Especially if you're in the Midwest. Or outside. Or have cotton mouth like me. White Runtz in the dish for now. I feel like some Blue Diesel later. It's terpy stuff.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 20, 2019)

drcree said:


> gooday everyone.  another black bear here at 7:45a.  good thing i hadn't yet put the bird feeders out.  ursus vermin!


My sister has that issue here in Cali in the Trinity mountains...she’s had them break a window and come into the house, while they were away fortunately and rob the kitchen(what a mess)...


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 20, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

I hope everyone  is having an amazing day!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 20, 2019)

Good morning ofc, gonna be a busy weekend...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2019)

Good morning again, Here is some pic's of the grow today.


----------



## novitius (Jul 20, 2019)

Looking good Rose! Nice n healthy!


----------



## drcree (Jul 20, 2019)

your plants look very happy indeed.  great job rose


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 20, 2019)

Chillin tonight with the town folks...sunset soon...and more music


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 20, 2019)

Very nice Rose.  Mojo to ya.  To hot to function here in the mountains.  Thin air and a heat index of 105 has me'n Harley been trapped inside.


----------



## novitius (Jul 20, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning again, Here is some pic's of the grow today.
> 
> View attachment 253681
> View attachment 253682
> ...


Hey Rose! In pic 3 I see a pvc tube. That's for watering isn't it? Boom! Learned something again.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2019)

Novi, those are bamboo stakes that i use to train a branch to the north. I water by hand. 
St Nick I hear most of the east and midwest are sweltering. So sorry. We start heading toward a  hundred degrees soon. Glad my plants have had a cooler than usual July. 
Stay cool and keep breathing, Anyone that has lung issues should be taking NAC, a lung and liver supplement. I use Jarrow brand. Umbra tell um. It isn't expensive and it helps EVERYTHING, especially mental shtuff.  But lungs too. 
Good night peeps, it has been a hard day today. I guess they need to happen sometimes.  Peace out dudes and dudettes. Ness, that is you.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 21, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Nice grow you got there Ms Rose....looking awesome. 2RE you have all the fun, lots of good times in your area. Nov I was wondering about the dehumidifier, mine is working hard as well been very satisfied with it and consider it the best equipment option added this year. All though I still plan on adding the quantum board led's soon, but they will require a test run to report on them.Umbra you are catching all that triple digit temps...stay cool bro...hope you do not have to do much climbing on those tanks for the filters you added,guess it depends whether they are horizontal or vertical. Smoke it, eat it, dab it...we just know we have to have it! Peace


----------



## novitius (Jul 21, 2019)

G'mornin OFC!!! It is suppose to drop down to around the mid 70's today I guess! We'll see what happens. I agree HP, the dehumidifier has really changed the game around the house. Beautiful piece of equipment concerning quality of life and quality of the dry! I'd had the smaller ones before but never one of the big models. Big, big difference. 
I can't wait till this rolling AC unit shows up. Blue Diesel this morning. Gonna twist up some HGK  later. It's at 9 days in the dry. Stems were snapping yesterday on everything. I might do the trim today but I'm kinda holding out till tomorrow. Anyone ever air cure their bud? I saw a youtube video on Rare Dankness and their facilities and processes. They air cure... just leave em hanging in a climate controlled room. Jars are probably better for small batches though I bet. Was just wondering how you guys n gals cure ur tasties.


----------



## drcree (Jul 21, 2019)

gooday everyone.  spose to be in the 90s today with high humidity.  hell's kitchen indeed


----------



## zigggy (Jul 21, 2019)

good afternoon guys,,,just stop by to say hi,,,,me and the boy are good ,,,want to say thank you for your kind words ,,,,should be back soon ,,,,,hope everyone is good ,,,,,stay safe and be well ,,,,zig


----------



## umbra (Jul 21, 2019)

novitius said:


> G'mornin OFC!!! It is suppose to drop down to around the mid 70's today I guess! We'll see what happens. I agree HP, the dehumidifier has really changed the game around the house. Beautiful piece of equipment concerning quality of life and quality of the dry! I'd had the smaller ones before but never one of the big models. Big, big difference.
> I can't wait till this rolling AC unit shows up. Blue Diesel this morning. Gonna twist up some HGK  later. It's at 9 days in the dry. Stems were snapping yesterday on everything. I might do the trim today but I'm kinda holding out till tomorrow. Anyone ever air cure their bud? I saw a youtube video on Rare Dankness and their facilities and processes. They air cure... just leave em hanging in a climate controlled room. Jars are probably better for small batches though I bet. Was just wondering how you guys n gals cure ur tasties.


Curing was 1 of the things that changed when I started growing on a larger than a 4x4 tent scale. It took a few times to get the temp and humidity right to air cure for me.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 21, 2019)

Hey folks, raining here but it is still hot and humid.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 21, 2019)

Good morning ofc...Last night when I got home from the concert, I reached into my pocket for my hearing aids...I only had one...crap...so this morning even though I figured it would be a long shot, I had to host when I reached into my pocket for my keys...so I drove auto the asking lot were I parked and made a couple passes without finding it...but I The if I go to the grassy area where we sat, I’d never find it even if it was there...so I made one more pass at the o and there it was...saved me a bunch’O money, it did...tonight is music at the library amphitheater...gonna leave the hearing aides at home...actually I should had them in the case instead of my pocket so my own stupidity...
Hope y’all are having a good day!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2019)

I hear  hearing aids are stupid expensive but they are coming out cheaper now? I am so glad you were so lucky RE, you must be living right.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 21, 2019)

This is my second set as I lost one previously...I should know better...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 21, 2019)

Another Sunday night at the library amphitheatre...tonight “Brotherly Mud”...a local band that does all original music very folkish with good singinnandpickin...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 22, 2019)

Well hello again stoners...10 to 10 in the evening...home from Sunday nights musical festivities and had to go out back to the garden for a beer, a smoke and a little more music...we saw a local band tonight that really reminds me of these guys...so I’m out late enjoying the cool night and listenin...
Smoking some ofc BBxVal


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 22, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... Another week on the table...looking forward to some "up North air" for tomorrow...rain showers tonight as the front passes and then a much anticipated cool down woo hoo! Running with some SK#1 this morning and the Maxwell house. Peace


----------



## umbra (Jul 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2019)

Good morning peeps, it is raining in July. Wow. I'm sitting on the patio listening.  Peace to all of us.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 22, 2019)

Good morning peeps!  Rose, I put a tin roof on my house just so I can listen to the rain.  Sometimes I regret it but usually I love it.  The heat wave broke last night with a bang.  We had the loudest thunderboomers I have ever heard and lightning that was better then the 4th of July.  It was 95 when it started and 74 when it was done, 4 hours later. 
I have a dilemma.  I started a couple of GG#4 Original Glue seeds a while ago, picked the best of the 2  and now I need to chop it up into clones.  My dilemma is the fact that she's so pretty!  I really want to grow her out but after last year I swore off growing at my house so she gots to go.  She is starting to smell like a lady.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2019)

Bummer Nick.  I stayed in Virginia  at a dear friends house, i was on the top bunk and it was a  rainy night with a tin roof, have never  forgotten it. That is quiet a storm you had, dropping 20 degrees.  I have seen it rain and shine and hail in your state at the same time. crazy.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

I am glad Zigggy checked in.  It is good to hear things are good.

I hope things are getting better for Keef.

It is warm today.  It could get hot.

Stay cool today if you can.


----------



## novitius (Jul 22, 2019)

Afternoon OFC! It cooled off quite a bit here. It's still humid. We got some gentle rains this morning. Nothing like Nick got unfortunately. I think we've had only 2 good storms. Otherwise it's just rain.


----------



## umbra (Jul 22, 2019)

It won't rain until Nov or Dec


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 22, 2019)

Hey ofc, a little hot here but I’m getting some stuff done...fixed a sliding door, rollers worn out...fixed my garden gate latch...
The hearing aides were about $800 each from Costco so not the most expensive models but they work and I can adjust the audio from my phone...it would be nice to get a direct feed from my devices like phone or tv but they are not quite that nice, but they help me hear and I’m glad I didn’t have to replace them...
all 4 of the beans I popped are up and growing...I took a page from Rose’s book and just soaked’m over night and stuck’m in the dirt...pretty simple and they’re all up...ofc genetics too...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 23, 2019)

Morning OFC....Quite morning here...a deer ran into the rear quarter panel of my truck 2 days ago....going to pull the wheel well liner and see if I can pop the dent back out. It jumped a fence and smacked right into the truck...guess it was a big hurry to get some place. Wishing everyone a stress and pain free day. Peace


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 23, 2019)

A stress free and pain free day would of been nice , went to big smoke today , got stuck on freeway behind an accident , got to my destination 2 hrs late , went to load a 20kg bucket onto ute and popped my shoulder had to knock it back in my self , then got pinged for speeding on way home ,  chillen with a few beers and a long scuby-  dosnt seem so bad any more - hope you all have a great day off to the fart sack for me


----------



## novitius (Jul 23, 2019)

those are the kinda days I have Crocket. Trouble after trouble. You're right though, the doobie at the end washes it all away! A little too humid for my tastes this morning. It's warm but not to hot. Platinum OG for the wake up. Busy day ahead. Taking mom to fill out paperwork and get her started onto the move to a better place. Got some repairs to do in the afternoon and I've still got bud to trim and rso to make. Gonna need some good tunes today.  Stay safe, stay high and don't let nobody get you down!


----------



## zigggy (Jul 23, 2019)

good morning everyone ,,,,


----------



## drcree (Jul 23, 2019)

gooday everyone.  3.5" of rain here yesterday.  that's a chunk!


----------



## umbra (Jul 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Jul 23, 2019)

Howdy yall!
Well I wish things weren't so hectic right now but at least it has cooled down.

I hope y'all are doing well.  Ill be in when I can.    Peace!


----------



## umbra (Jul 23, 2019)

1st ice cold beer went down in 10 seconds, lol. Second one took 15 seconds. Jumped in the pool, ahhhh. Now a fatty by the pool


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 23, 2019)

A hot one huh...wasn’t too bad up here but we sometimes get that good ol delta breeze...
Good ya see ya there Gman...
Just tryin to clear up some residuals from the recent kitchen overhaul...
I had to turn off the gas a couple days ago to make a change in the kitchen and then I could not get the dang water heater started...a brand new heater with a button start but she wouldn’t start for me...I could get a flash from the sparker but no fire....
PG&E to the [email protected] all he did was burp the line...I could done that...oh well, no charge...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 24, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Well cool air arrived....the floor in the house is actually cool this morning lol. Rare treat for this area in July. I am eyeing some Tuna Kush seeds...has anyone grown this strain? It is supposedly unknown parents but thought to be a back cross of Hindu Kush. Sounds tasty and boast a strong skunk smell. Mataro Blue today in the bong and off to do service calls.Peace


----------



## novitius (Jul 24, 2019)

Morning OFC. Rolling AC arrived yesterday. It's putting out a lot of heat. Didn't even cool the living room over night. Seems simple enough to set up. Not sure what's wrong.... Gonna play with that today.


----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Jul 24, 2019)

It helps to use some duct tape. Sheesh man. Guy putting that thing in must have been baked out of his gourd. hahaha. I'm setting up to trim


----------



## drcree (Jul 24, 2019)

gooday everyone.  it's a GLO-rious day in the neighborhood.  hope all is well.
hp, that sounds like an interesting strain.  
novi, glad you got your ac crankin


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 24, 2019)

G'morning everyone.  Novi, if you really want to get the most out of it, insulate the hose that runs to the window 'cause yer right, they generate a bit of heat.  A lot of heat actually.


----------



## novitius (Jul 24, 2019)

a lot of heat! A bit counter productive eh? Thanks Nick, I'll have to take a trip and get some insulated ducting.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 24, 2019)

Yep, gonna be a hot one today...I see none of that delta breeze this morning...cheers ofc!!!


----------



## novitius (Jul 24, 2019)

4.6 oz from the Peyote Critical. The mom gave 2.6 and each clone yielded 1 oz each. Like 28 and 29 grams.  I guess there's my qp for the tears. that will hopefully get her started. Dispo's are opening in her state now so hopefully she'll be able to find the rest of what she needs locally.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 24, 2019)

hey all, 1000 pages in on this version...chatty bunch we got here...
It was a warm one today and prolly getting warmer over the next few...I’ve still not seen 100...but it will happen shortly...but this weekend I think I’ll do an end run down to see my daughter by the sea...maybe 10 degrees cooler than home...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 24, 2019)

Question, Sativa best harvested cloudy? Or should I let run a bit...I have indica for sleep...this is a blue dream autoflower...almost done very cloudy but I don’t see much amber...I grew these for a friend who thought it might help with his diabetes...I had one plant that got started a couple weeks late so I’ll keep her to see what she got...


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 24, 2019)

I take my Sativas at the first sign of amber.


----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2019)

Me2


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 25, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone....All is good here today...the grow continues to fill on out....will be on final approach soon. I'm into the chem-dawg jar this morning...its potent for sure. I remember those days of making a cannabis purchase...1/2 oz maybe and smoking it all in a day or so. Not this stuff...I get a bud out on Monday and it last till Thursday at least, plus all the flavor and aroma it has.Life is good...enjoy ! Peace


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 25, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Good Morning Everyone....All is good here today...the grow continues to fill on out....will be on final approach soon. I'm into the chem-dawg jar this morning...its potent for sure. I remember those days of making a cannabis purchase...1/2 oz maybe and smoking it all in a day or so. Not this stuff...I get a bud out on Monday and it last till Thursday at least, plus all the flavor and aroma it has.Life is good...enjoy ! Peace
> 
> View attachment 253756


is it stronger pot or old age -lol


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 25, 2019)

A bit of both no doubt lol.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 25, 2019)

ok so my knowledge of light is stick it above a plant and plant grows , since I have changed to LED I have noticed that penetration is an issue , this could be the low wattage of light Im using 2 x 400w , I have overcome this by scroging  and have had some great results  , my question is at what point does the plant say that's enough I see on post people using up to 4000watt I would think that would mean you could have it higher to get more spread meaning more plants but if you have a limited are say 4x4 seems to be the most common is there a point where the light is being wasted as the plant cant absorb any more or is the more the better ,


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Jul 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## drcree (Jul 25, 2019)

gooday all.
1000 pages indeed!


----------



## umbra (Jul 25, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> ok so my knowledge of light is stick it above a plant and plant grows , since I have changed to LED I have noticed that penetration is an issue , this could be the low wattage of light Im using 2 x 400w , I have overcome this by scroging  and have had some great results  , my question is at what point does the plant say that's enough I see on post people using up to 4000watt I would think that would mean you could have it higher to get more spread meaning more plants but if you have a limited are say 4x4 seems to be the most common is there a point where the light is being wasted as the plant cant absorb any more or is the more the better ,


Good morning OFC. 
Some LEDs have better penetration because they use a lens on the front of the LED. All light follows the inverse square law. As you double the distance, the power is decrease by the square root. With LEDs, it is possible to get the plants too close to the lights and it will bleach them because it is too much light. LEDs require a good trim technique to make the most of the penetration


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2019)

Good morning all, it has been a week that i don't want to repeat. Stress with a capital  S... Neighbor dying and her husband lost his stuff at me. what? anyway, been busy and glad to have a day to myself.
Novi,  RSO needs to come with a warning.  This is what i tell folks and if they are old it is important.  Start slow. like a pinhead dose.  Do that three times a day if you can.  Have the patient have a cane by their bed. I have had a patient be so weak she fell. Can't have that.  Also, if she takes too much and is VERY uncomfortable she can grind some black pepper and put in water and drink it. Black pepper binds to cannabis sites so will slow the high down. She may not want to tell anyone except her doctor as you don't want anyone stealing her stuff.  
Thanks for helping her. If i can help, let me know.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2019)

Oh, i wanted to tell you that I take my sativa's with no to one amber. lol


----------



## novitius (Jul 25, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, it has been a week that i don't want to repeat. Stress with a capital  S... Neighbor dying and her husband lost his stuff at me. what? anyway, been busy and glad to have a day to myself.
> Novi,  RSO needs to come with a warning.  This is what i tell folks and if they are old it is important.  Start slow. like a pinhead dose.  Do that three times a day if you can.  Have the patient have a cane by their bed. I have had a patient be so weak she fell. Can't have that.  Also, if she takes too much and is VERY uncomfortable she can grind some black pepper and put in water and drink it. Black pepper binds to cannabis sites so will slow the high down. She may not want to tell anyone except her doctor as you don't want anyone stealing her stuff.
> Thanks for helping her. If i can help, let me know.


Thanks Rose! I'm forwarding her the bit about the black pepper. I warned her about getting up to fast but I'll tell her to keep a cane near by too. Definitely don't want her falling! I sent her links to Rick Simpson's site and she spent some time there. She's excited and prepared as can be. I think tomorrow I will make the oil. 
 Sitting outside with it is not an option. Troublesome neighbors. I am thinking I'll do it in the tent with the carbon filter exhausting the smell and fumes. What do you think?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2019)

oh man, you need a lot of ventilation, we always cooked it off outside.  You will get sick if you breathe all that in.  Do you have a hot plate and do it in the bathroom with window open and vent on? Be careful please.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 25, 2019)

I would not cook off alcohol in the house...
Thanks rose, Nick & umbra, I’ll think it’s time to chop...its such a small plant that it’ll just be a taste...hope my stash will last till I grow inside again...


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jul 25, 2019)

Howdy all my friends.   Decided to put everything on hold and take the wife and kids on a month long road trip.  I honestly hadn't taken them on a proper vacation ever.  We hit up 8 different states and racked up about 6,000 miles.  Went all along the west coast, from San Diego up to Humboldt and hit every state between here and home.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2019)

WOW Tkr, that is awesome, good for you.  Beautiful country isn't it? I have never been as far as SanDiego, and I need to.  How great you guys did that.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jul 25, 2019)

It was amazing.  Absolutely beautiful country.  The beach was great, but I really fell in love with Humboldt county and north cali.  As a southern raised boy who grew up swimming in the gulf of mexico, I was not prepared for the cold waters of the Pacific.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 26, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....TKR your due an oil change now after that vacation lol. Glad you were able to take the family and spend quality time ...we all get caught up in this capitalist society we have and forget how beautiful our nation is. Got the coffee and chem-dawg flowing today...have a blast from the bong please.....popped on those Tuna Kush seeds....going to find out how smelly it really is lol.Enjoy this fine Friday.Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2019)

Good morning all!  Umbra I have a female BSHB and a male...woohoo lookout.  It is a new day in the hood. I have a little dog to wash and cut her hair, the vet said she shouldn't go get groomed as it is too stressful, well, lets see what me doing it does to her stress level. She is our little Kali girl and terrier mix that showed up 8 years ago. She has very low platelets but is hanging in. She is a tough little girl.
It is going to be hot, 97 today. Plants sneer at the heat. Good girls.


----------



## umbra (Jul 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Another hot one


----------



## zigggy (Jul 26, 2019)

good morning OFC ,,nice to be here this morning ……..


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh Zigggy, it is so nice to have you here this morning.  Much love to you.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 26, 2019)

Our little adopted dog will not allow his fur to be trimmed...we have to sleek up with the scissors and distract him...trouble is he has all these little dreadlock tangles on his belly and legs...can’t take him to the groomer because the groomer gets too stressed out...ona these days I’m gonna get him high and then we’ll trim him up good...
Sposed to hit 100* here tomorrow and Sunday...I’ll be outa town though...cheers y’all and stay cool or hi...


----------



## novitius (Jul 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Hi Zigggy! I rolled up some holy grail. smoked half of it and I'm good. I'm not sure what to do about cooking the oil now. I was hoping the carbon filter would do the trick. What to do, what to do....


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 27, 2019)

Well I guess I’m getting used to the heat cuz I think it was warmer today but it didn’t really bother me...sposed t be hotter tomorrow but I’ll be away to a little cooler place...a few months ago, my wife’s family was in melt down condition and it wasn’t looking good, but tonight we had a great time together and hopefully that will become a trend...going to drink wine with my baby daughter tomorrow on her 33rd birthday and see my newest grand baby!!!Cheers


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 27, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Wake n baking with some  sk#1. Plenty of heat and humidity here....off for a install and nail up a few signs on the way back. Peace


----------



## ness (Jul 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Still taking care of some important matures.   I need to take a trip up north.  Everyone take care.


----------



## zigggy (Jul 27, 2019)

good morning OFC ,,,,travel safe ness


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2019)

Good morning, it is nice to hear from you, ness and zigggy,  It is 70 degrees at 6 am this morning.. Gonna be a hot one. Hope you all stay cool and stoned. Ok, a bit high, or whatever.  RE,thinking of you and your wife, life can be so hard sometimes.  I heard from Keef, he is trying to get out of his place and has a lot of work to do. Send him good thoughts, he is going thru a hard time.  
Our rehab kids are doing well still. He has to go to jail for 3 months and she wants to stay here!  YIKES.


----------



## umbra (Jul 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Hot, hot, hot … I see myself by the pool vaping some Death by Chocolate. Smoking some peanut butter breath and getting very high


----------



## 420SOS (Jul 27, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Hot, hot, hot … I see myself by the pool vaping some Death by Chocolate. Smoking some peanut butter breath and getting very high


Wake and vape and bake by the pool, sweet


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2019)

So I made two cakes, one for our new neighbors. I burnt two cakes.  eating it anyway...


----------



## 420SOS (Jul 27, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> So I made two cakes, one for our new neighbors. I burnt two cakes.  eating it anyway...


That happens when baking when baked


----------



## novitius (Jul 27, 2019)

Afternoon OFC! It's 90 and humid today. Quiet home for the moment. Thanks for the update on Keef, Rose. I hope things get easier fast man. 
I hope things go smoothly for you too Ness! 
Looking forward to temps dropping so I can get growing again. There's holes in my daily routine now. 
Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 28, 2019)

Morning OFC....Looks like Moris is making a mess for the mods, I guess he figures we need some of his black magic today . GDP and coffee...then off to the store and not much else today! Peace


----------



## novitius (Jul 28, 2019)

Morning OFC....let me check out the how to join the illuminati thread before you delete it please. I been tryin to get in with them for years. I hear they have some great herb. I might be interested in the divine wallet n ring too, idk....my track record of artifact purchases evens out to duds but maybe this one will be it! 
Tokin on some Peyote Critical. I haven't taken a dab since this crops been trimmed. Have a good Sunday guys n gals. 
Umbra if you have the time can you tell me what went into the BoC? I tried combing through the search results but I didn't really find anything exacting. I just want to write it down in the notebook for future reference. I think I want to run those after the new round starts.


----------



## umbra (Jul 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Nov, I breed differently than anyone else, lol. Box of Chocolates was done with 1 male and 1 female of 3 different strains. Chocolate rain, chocolate piss, and headtrip and all 6 were put into the breeder box and let go at it. My goal was to increase the gene pool for future breeding and selecting.


----------



## novitius (Jul 28, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Nov, I breed differently than anyone else, lol. Box of Chocolates was done with 1 male and 1 female of 3 different strains. Chocolate rain, chocolate piss, and headtrip and all 6 were put into the breeder box and let go at it. My goal was to increase the gene pool for future breeding and selecting.


Thanks Umbra. I seen you hit the BoC to everything under the sun almost lol. I'm gonna write it down now. Did you send me F1 or F2? I've never had a really good chocolate smoke. Most times it just tastes like hash. I'm excited for these too b/c I know there's most likely somethin good in there!


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Gonna start this day with a fattie of "Na Pali Pink"..

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## umbra (Jul 28, 2019)

novitius said:


> Thanks Umbra. I seen you hit the BoC to everything under the sun almost lol. I'm gonna write it down now. Did you send me F1 or F2? I've never had a really good chocolate smoke. Most times it just tastes like hash. I'm excited for these too b/c I know there's most likely somethin good in there!


F2 is what I sent you. Yes hitting BoC with everything I have is my breeding style, lol. IMO, breeding is part science, part art, and part luck. I try to hit all three every time I breed something.


----------



## umbra (Jul 28, 2019)

I did the same thing with the Oregon lemons male, apricot head male, and the Bunch of Grapes males.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi People, So i  need some advice. I have a male big sur holy bud, bshb that i want to breed to a female bshb as well as a lambsbread.  I would like to put the female BSH in a big pot and just breed a branch. I won't bring pollen outside to my garden so i will need to be able to bring her in the house to hit with pollen. As far as timing, how should i do this? I could hit the preflowers,  and let her go on and flower? Or i could collect pollen and hit her one branch.  I have a small LB i will just put in the bathroom with the male. I am greedy, i want flower and seeds out of BSHB.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 28, 2019)

I am a big believer in capturing pollen in a bread loaf bag and pollenating a branch but that just me.  Every time I try something else I wind up with enough seeds to supply a farm!  I pollinate during the 2nd or 3rd week of flower.


----------



## umbra (Jul 28, 2019)

I have collected the pollen and used a striping paint brush to pollinate selected buds. I use a paper lunch bag after it painted and spray rest of plant with water.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 28, 2019)

You guys are all smarter than me...I did find a seed one time in a bud...have no idea why...
We back home now supposed to be a little cooler in the coming week...that will be nice...
How ya doin keef? Hope you catch a break and get yourself in a spot we’re you can start growing somethin...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 29, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Enjoying the quietness and some CB today.Have a great Monday with some sweet cannabis.Peace


----------



## zigggy (Jul 29, 2019)

good morning everyone


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Good morning guys and gals

Smoking a vape cartridge this morning.  Cali-O strain.  Taste like oranges.

Keef  Hang in there wherever you are.

Zigggy   I hope you and your Son are doing OK. 

Going to harvest some more bud that is growing in my shop today.  ugh... more trimming.

I hope everyone is having a great day.

Enjoy this day!


----------



## drcree (Jul 29, 2019)

gooday everyone.  been stacking wood for the past three days.  whooo doggie is the back singing, but have a handsome wood pile!


----------



## umbra (Jul 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC. B1 that Cali O goes back a long time. I remember it in the Bay area in '76, when I did the anti bicentennial tour. Sacred Seed Co if I'm not mistaken. They did skunk#1 also.


----------



## zigggy (Jul 29, 2019)

glad to see ya umbra ,,,I see there was a shooting at the garlic festival in cali,,,if I remember right you were there last year was worried you were there again glad to see you're safe


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 29, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  Finishing up my Scooter today and then its off to the DMV for some license.


----------



## umbra (Jul 29, 2019)

Ziggy, I didn't go this year because it been so hot. It was 107 yesterday.


----------



## novitius (Jul 29, 2019)

Morning OFC! er, afternoon. Stoned.... not quite awake. Peyote Critical leavin me dazed and confused. After a few days in jars it tastes like a bouquet of flowers. Still gotta make the oil. I don't know wut to du. I haven't told her there's a hitch yet either. She thinks it's still drying n curing, which it is. Our bathroom doesn't have an exhaust fan. Plus I'm really concerned about the neighbors. Ones a sheriff. He's young, freshly indoctrinated to the war on the people. It's easy to see when you talk to him. Our medical laws don't allow for home processing either. I was thinking I could maybe go to my fathers property but that's a long shot as he don't take risks anymore. He's got like an acre and a half but there's neighbors all around. He sat down for a long time. It's really time to move away from the city. If only I had a boat and a floaty platform I'd go out on Erie and do it there. 
Happy to hear you wasn't around gunfire Umbra! Nick, watch for fresh mowed grass! I hit that stuff one time n it hurt.Enjoy the ride man! B1 mmmmm cali orange! We use to get that here back in the 90's then it dried up on me. I can only imagine what it's like in concentrate! Hi Zigggy! Glad to see you back around!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 29, 2019)

Mayhaps  you could do it at a friends home, it really does need to be done safely..those fumes are flammable and it’s not worth doing damage...I doubt there will be a lot of odor from making the oil...decarbing is another matter but you can do that inside in your oven...my guess is most of the cooking down odor will be the alcohol...and you’ll want to do that very slowly, recommended I hear is a rice cooker as there is no open flame and the temp is pretty consistent...good luck...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 30, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.....drcree you are a firewood enthusiast like myself lol. First I cut enough wood for the winter, then another large oak fell from one of the numerous storms passing by....then a hickory fell and now there is a dead ash down by the creek. Guess I will sale some firewood this fall. Church OG and coffee making me strong today..off for a walk and then some firewood stacking.Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2019)

Good morning kids, HP, i love it, I too like to smoke on my way to smoke. Sounds like you have lots of wood to deal with. Good for you. Summer is getting hot around here, but had the best July ever.  Hasn't hit 100 yet. wow.  I was afraid umbra and re were at the garlic festival.  So glad you weren't.
My plants are doing well but i still haven't decided about stuff. Smoking some dirty girl this morning. It is a cross of trainwreck and haze. I like it.   Send Keef good thoughts he has had a delay as his nephew had surgery. He said he isn't fit to be in public yet. I told him we were on his side.
Hope ya ll have a good day and the day turns out like you hope.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 30, 2019)

gday OFC hows it hangin , you got some hot weather over that side , brass monkey weather here , checked my babies today and they are not looking good , not sure whats going on never seen it before it looks like the leaves are rotting ,  wilting and going black on the tips , the scrog is starting to stand up though tied them down 1 week into flower only took a couple days for them to stand back up , Stay strong Keef  - whats with the adds on the posts ,


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 30, 2019)

wow before I could even finish the post the adds where gone someone is onto it


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 30, 2019)

Rain put me in off the wood pile or lightning to be more exact....was all ready wet from sweat...no stress though...built in cannabis break!..Then back to wood pile...only place I can give something 40 whacks with an ax and not wind up on CNN lol.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Good morning friends

Hang in there Keef.  We are pulling for you.
Time to wake and bake.





Enjoy this day.


----------



## umbra (Jul 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Keef, hang in there, it gets better. HP the 40 whacks, lol. A friend of mine is related to Lizzie Borden and the statement reminded me of her.


----------



## zigggy (Jul 30, 2019)

good morning friends ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## novitius (Jul 30, 2019)

Go0d morning OFC! Hot n muggy here.  Gonna dab some today. Tell me how this works, the flower gets me more stoned than the wax..... terps? I spent an hour at the grocery store last night. Been going to that store for years, couldn't find **** anywhere. I was walkin around like I was on an expedition. 
REally glad everyones safe. Keef keep stayin strong.


----------



## zigggy (Jul 30, 2019)

a buddy of mine gave me a quart of this stuff called HOLLY MACKEREL from bushdoctor ,,,,plants seem to like it very much ,,,not sure of the cost ,,,,,stuff smells bad but works well


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 31, 2019)

Morning Morning OFC....July is leaving fast...bring on August I'm ready...waiting for a month with ber at the end of it. The grow is looking fine...smell is like a skunk and a tomcat got in a fight spraying each other repeatedly lol, its about 14-20 days out from a happy landing. 7 tenths rain here yesterday but my sister got 4.4 inches in 1.5 hours yesterday, I think only the Pacific NW rivals in rainfall. The river is falling slowly....still 6 ft. above flood stage. Enjoy this last day of July!


----------



## novitius (Jul 31, 2019)

Good morning OFC. steamy already today. Im with HP, lets get to the 'ber' months lol. Just save the snow for somewhere that actually needs it.


----------



## umbra (Jul 31, 2019)

Good morning OFC. It has cooled off some this week. 62 this morning. My plate is full at work. Crush season is upon us. Plumbing to a chemical reactor failed. Split the pipe in half. Shut everything down yesterday. Not going to be fun.


----------



## zigggy (Jul 31, 2019)

good morning every body ,,,,happy hump day


----------



## drcree (Jul 31, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Rain put me in off the wood pile or lightning to be more exact....was all ready wet from sweat...no stress though...built in cannabis break!..Then back to wood pile...only place I can give something 40 whacks with an ax and not wind up on CNN lol.


hp, i used to love to cut firewood and had sole access to a property that had huge stands of dead white oaks.  we used to go through 10-12 cords a winter--until mrs cree learned how to burn anthracite coal.
there is nothing quite like the smell of fresh split oak.  our basement smells quite oaky now--which is good to keep the strong smell of budding hooch down.  the house really stinks of hooch and am getting really close to harvesting.  yeah daddy!


----------



## drcree (Jul 31, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good morning friends ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


zigggy, good to see you back.  hope all is well on the home front.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 1, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Dropped some beans for the next run yesterday...2x Gelato   2x Cookies n Cream     2x lemon hashplant    2x lemon afghan   1x PK   1x Black Betty. The lemon strains are reg. beans and the rest are fem's....this hobby is more fun than a barrel of monkeys! Firewood smell is a great cover...the fresh cut wood smell and then the smoke smell in the cool season. Electric bill is in...still a few bucks under $200.00...loving it...the Inverter AC has saved money this year. Blueberry burning=== smile on face.


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 1, 2019)

gday OFC hope you are all well I think I founf the prob with my babies , fan had stopped humidity was way to high fixed fan yesterday and they are looking better already , - Hey Umbra was looking at an older post you mentioned you use the  the Spyder x I have been looking at a spyder what do they mean   when they say you need CO2 supplementation between 800-1400 ppm in reproductive growth stage due to high PPFD levels. does this mean the normal airflow system will not work with this light


----------



## drcree (Aug 1, 2019)

gooday all.  in the mid 60s this morning.  might be able to cut the grass (weeds).  getting nearly high enough to bail.


----------



## umbra (Aug 1, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> gday OFC hope you are all well I think I founf the prob with my babies , fan had stopped humidity was way to high fixed fan yesterday and they are looking better already , - Hey Umbra was looking at an older post you mentioned you use the  the Spyder x I have been looking at a spyder what do they mean   when they say you need CO2 supplementation between 800-1400 ppm in reproductive growth stage due to high PPFD levels. does this mean the normal airflow system will not work with this light


Good morning OFC. There are 2 spydr versions. 1 that requires supplemental CO2 and 1 that doesn't. No it doesn't mean normal airflow wont work. It means to make the most of the available light, supplemental CO2 will accelerate the growth.
How do plants grow? Photosynthesis right? and photosynthesis is based on the plant transpiration. Taking in CO2, light, and letting out water vapor. If you increase the light levels you will need to increase the CO2 level to keep pace with the plants ability to photosynthesizes. What they mean is the light put out so much that without extra CO2 you are wasting light


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC

My office smells like cut grass or alfalfa.   The smell of fresh cut bud. he he



zigggy said:


> a buddy of mine gave me a quart of this stuff called HOLLY MACKEREL from bushdoctor ,,,,plants seem to like it very much ,,,not sure of the cost ,,,,,stuff smells bad but works well


I used Holy Mackerel on my outdoor plants last week.  My plants loved it!  I will never use it again though.   The smell and the flys this stuff attracts are too much for me..  It is hard to wash off if you get it on your hands. Wear disposable gloves if you can.  If you get it on your clothes you may consider burning them.  I cannot imagine using something like this on indoor plants.  yuck   The stuff cost me 10$ for a quart. I used it to help my plants handle the heat.
It works good.

I hope everyone is doing well.

Enjoy this day my friends.


----------



## novitius (Aug 1, 2019)

Morning OFC.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 2, 2019)

Y’all are up and at’m in the morning and I seem to sleep late’n stay up...just got home from jammin with the buds...did a bit of the low spark of high heel boys as a loose jam...now it’s 10:30 and the night air is cool...on my patio taking it in...smoked a bit of whatever it was in the bottom of my little grinder...it works...


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 2, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....1.3 inches of rain yesterday, my arthritic hips are like" we gotta mow again all ready?" Install 86 miles out this morning so off I go, enjoy your Friday and smoke lots of cannabis.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Good Morning OFC





Have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## umbra (Aug 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Aug 2, 2019)

good morning guys,,,,,,TGIF


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2019)

Good morning all, going to be 100 I hear today. I bit too hot for my delicate sensibilities.   Ness, I am thinking of you. Zigggy, so glad you are back.  I made lemon grass soup yesterday and am pretty proud of myself. Grew the lemongrass too, it's grass, i can grow grass.


----------



## drcree (Aug 2, 2019)

late good afternoon to everyone.

has anyone tried using ice in the plants while flowering?  hear it's spose to boost production considerably.  thinking of trying it


umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. There are 2 spydr versions. 1 that requires supplemental CO2 and 1 that doesn't. No it doesn't mean normal airflow wont work. It means to make the most of the available light, supplemental CO2 will accelerate the growth.
> How do plants grow? Photosynthesis right? and photosynthesis is based on the plant transpiration. Taking in CO2, light, and letting out water vapor. If you increase the light levels you will need to increase the CO2 level to keep pace with the plants ability to photosynthesizes. What they mean is the light put out so much that without extra CO2 you are wasting light


great explanation umbra!


----------



## umbra (Aug 2, 2019)

Doing repairs today on some equipment and trying to take a picture inside a chemical storage tank and … dropped the phone into a tank. It's dead and now it has to be retrieved from the tank. Working tomorrow, lol. Going to have to drain the tank and turn it on it's side to get the phone out.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 2, 2019)

Hello ofc...
Well, that doesn’t sound like a pleasant way to spend a Saturday...good luck to ya...


----------



## novitius (Aug 2, 2019)

heya OFC ! I'm so bored.... no leaves to check, no waterin....booored


----------



## umbra (Aug 3, 2019)

here ya go then


----------



## umbra (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 3, 2019)

I have an old dresser that I got from a woman I knew. It was her grandmother's. Her grandmother swore the furniture was haunted. I stripped it and used tung oil on it, it revealed itself to me, lol.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 3, 2019)

Morning OFC...hmmm that looks like a demonic face there Umbra....careful you might have some haunted strains develop, not sure if I would want him for a room mate lol. Just hitting the bong this morning....waiting for daylight to walk or mow...undecided yet . Enjoy this fine Saturday!


----------



## novitius (Aug 3, 2019)

HEy OFC! Thanks for the pics Umbra. That dresser does look a little Zuul-ish.... IDK what Im going to do today. Melt probably. Maybe I'll finish teaming with microbes today.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 3, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Its still chaotic around here but this is what I have going.   2-3 more weeks I believe.
SR-91 x Mazar-i-sharif x BBSL 
Have a great day everybody!


----------



## zigggy (Aug 3, 2019)

good morning guys


----------



## umbra (Aug 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hello friends

I hope everyone is having an awesome weekend!


----------



## umbra (Aug 3, 2019)

Dogs were getting bored stuck in house from the heat, so I gave them frozen beef hoofs … lol. Like a couple of kids with popsicles.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 3, 2019)

Good afternoon O.F.C. having a beautiful day here in PNW ,70s sunny... Been a long time since I've seen y'all.
Packing up for a trip to B.C. eight days on the Dean river. Will helicopter in and either float the river or camp in one spot and fish around there..
Life is good, still running Papaya have five in veg and four in flower..
Hope that you are all doing well and staying high
       "It's all about Love "


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 4, 2019)

Sounds like a fun packed trip there mrcane...have a blast...I’m once again sitting out here in the dark enjoying the cool evening...a pipe, a cigar & a brew...cheers!


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 4, 2019)

Morning OFC.... Off for a install today....mowed yesterday thinking today would be a day off...guess not. Stay cool and plenty high.


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2019)

What up OFC-- I miss U guys ! -- I should be back with U next weekend or so when I relocate  !--I been out of medicine so unfit to be around my good people -- It was a sad day yesterday -Way too much unnessasary death -- Peace be with U ! -
- I got a couple of Umbra's The White times Nepal Indica that I bred to that Black Berry Snow Lotus that are revegging  as we speak waiting for me to clone in East Texas-- I'll be back in the saddle soon !-- Keep the faith !


----------



## zigggy (Aug 4, 2019)

good morning guys ,,,,keef great to see ya ,,,,,,another mass shooting ,,,so sad


----------



## novitius (Aug 4, 2019)

Morning OFC! Hey Keef! Good to see you! Glad things are finally falling into place for ya. You've been missed too. Stay strong Keef!
For the rest of you farts, enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## umbra (Aug 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Keef you got a pm


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 4, 2019)

Hey Folks, top of the morning to ya.  Keef I'm glad to hear from you.  Good to know things are starting to happen for you.  You'll be back at it soon enough but it really blows having to "acquire" your meds.

I have been busy this week. Still working on the porch/motorcycle shed.  Wall framing is going up today.  My Scoot is back together but its been too hot to go anywhere.  We sat a new electric pole dat before yesterday.  My electric line comes over the front yard right where I am building a new garage so I have to move it. 

Harley had a heat stroke the day we sat the pole.  It was 90 outside and he thought he had to supervise the job.  About 8 that night he lost the use of his rear legs and had a fit of convulsions.  Scared me to death.  I wrapped him in a cold wet towel and took him to the vet the next day.  Of course by then he was over the worst of it.  Not the first time it has happened and I'm hoping it is the last.  Just like me as he gets older the heat bothers him more.

Smoke 'em  with me this morning?  I'm smoking a potent little thing called Sugarface,, it numbs your bod good, particularly your face!


----------



## novitius (Aug 4, 2019)

Umbra, I've been looking at those dresser pics. There's some serious stuff on that drawer. It looks like it was maybe artists work. Maybe it's just all that vitamin a from my younger days.... It kind of looks like in the demon head there's a circle of people too. Once it looked like a witch burning but later it looked like they were gathered around rail road tracks. Trippy for sure. Nice score.


----------



## drcree (Aug 4, 2019)

novitius said:


> Umbra, I've been looking at those dresser pics. There's some serious stuff on that drawer. It looks like it was maybe artists work. Maybe it's just all that vitamin a from my younger days.... It kind of looks like in the demon head there's a circle of people too. Once it looked like a witch burning but later it looked like they were gathered around rail road tracks. Trippy for sure. Nice score.


i looked at it as well .  disturbing indeed.  strange--if the old(er) woman thought it haunted, why would she keep it to pass on to her granddaughter?  [_i always hated that kid_].
umbra, nice job stripping and hand rubbed oiling.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 4, 2019)

getting ready to go to lunch … a new Spanish rest opens today called rice and beans ,,,I love Spanish food ,,I got a preview of the menu ,,,a little pricey but you get what you pay for ,,,,,fingers crossed


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Good to hear from you Keef.  You will be "back in the saddle" again soon.  I am glad.

The Blue Dream that I have in my shop is almost ready.  Damn thing takes too long to flower it seems.







Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2019)

Good morning, good to see you all.  A pretty morning with all the sadness of today.  My plants are going gangbusters, i should take a pic.  Gman, i hope you are doing ok. keef, so nice to see you.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 4, 2019)

Good morning ofc, keef, Rose, Umbra, burnin, Nov, ziggg & Nick...lookin like a superb day as long as I leave the tv off...
Cheers y’all!!!


----------



## umbra (Aug 4, 2019)

Well it was a productive morning. Replaced the cracked manifold for the chemical injector and retrieved my phone. It turned on as soon as I got it out of the CLO2 day tank. Turned it off and it's in a bowl of rice. I'll check it after dinner tonight.
Right after I finished hand rubbing the oil finish on the dresser, my son and I smoked a fatty of rare darkness. He turned to me and said the chest is spooky. He is into wood working, so I told him it was the Wood God, lol. We both laughed pretty hard at that. It is a bit on the odd side, but that's why it works for me.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 5, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Amping with some fruity pebbles OG this morning. The grow is looking like a full moon harvest...15th of the month or so,some nice hard nugs in it and a delicious smell. Lots of heat again this week...mid 90's and lots of humidity, would be a bad time for tropical development. Enjoy your day the cannabis way!


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Foggy on the rivah this morning.


----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi people. I hope you are all fine. The news has me speechless.


----------



## novitius (Aug 5, 2019)

Morning OFC. I haven't seen the news yet. 
There were other unreported shootings in Chicago and I think Utah. I don't think anyone died. Maybe that's why they didn't make mainstream. I wonder what happened over night.... Peace and love OFC.


----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm not speechless about what has happened. political name's rhetoric is what has sparked the hate and violence and he should be held accountable!


----------



## drcree (Aug 5, 2019)

i don't necessarily agree with that


----------



## drcree (Aug 5, 2019)

anyway, gooday everyone.  looks to be a peach of a day


----------



## zigggy (Aug 5, 2019)

good afternoon friends ,,,,,restaurant was a complete disappointment ,,,very limited selection ,,,way over priced ,,,told the owner he would be out of business by the end of the year ,,,he did not want to hear that


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Good morning Guys


----------



## zigggy (Aug 5, 2019)

not sure if hes bringing the weed or steeling the weed ,,,good dog or bad dog??????


----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2019)

Quote "The media don’t treat political name as they would Obama; they don’t treat domestic white nationalist terrorism like “real” terrorism, and they don’t treat Republicans as responsible for this president’s moral insanity. "
political name says, " the media needs to tell the truth", lol. 
Donald political name is a racist. Donald political name is a white supremacist. Donald political name is a liar. Donald political name is a criminal. Donald political name is the cause of the shootings. Donald political name is a domestic Terrorist. And that is the truth.


----------



## drcree (Aug 5, 2019)

and what are pelosi, schumer, feinstein, killary, bill and obama?  talk about domestic terrorists!  and THAT'S the truth!


----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2019)

They are not POTUS.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 5, 2019)

Good evening y'all, 
  Sorry,  I don't watch the news.
   Beautiful evening here in PNW, just sitting outside puffin on some Papaya..
        Don't forget, "It's all about Love"


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 5, 2019)

Opinionated Umbra?  (;


----------



## mrcane (Aug 5, 2019)

Puff, puff....pass, 
Just getten high


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 5, 2019)

Beautiful night in the mountains,  I have deer in the back yard .


----------



## mrcane (Aug 5, 2019)

Nice evening here 60 and clear...
We need rain....


----------



## mrcane (Aug 5, 2019)

Coho salmon are running pretty good right now, think that I will check it out some time this week. Have a place that you can gettem from the beach..Nice!!!


----------



## novitius (Aug 5, 2019)

It's 81 here and humid as always. 
Less divide and conquer more united we fall. People need to drop race from every equation and treat all non capital criminals as human beings first and foremost. Rapists,murderers,human traffickers get the death penalty. Every other criminal gets reeducation and counseling while serving a fitting sentence. End recidivism. Teach trades again to high schoolers before they're at risk. 
I'm gonna shut up before I make the forum gods angry.... Setting up the tents again soon! I can't wait no more. Breathe easy all.


----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Opinionated Umbra?  (;


Not most of the time under ordinary circumstances, I just let it roll, but these are extraordinary times


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 6, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... The next run is up and growing....got 10 out of 10 to pop. I also  misidentified the cookies n cream strain...its caramel n cream even better I say,caramel lover here lol. Got the GDP in the bong and coffee in my cup. Off to see the dermatologist this morning , suspicious looking spot on the nose... basal cell carcinoma most likely. Had a couple removed before, heritage and too much Sun. I just look at it as a reduced cost nose job lol. Have a stress free day ( no propaganda news agency)...its your happiness they wish to take away. Peace


----------



## novitius (Aug 6, 2019)

Morning OFC! Praying for a good day!


----------



## zigggy (Aug 6, 2019)

GOOD MORNING EVEYONE ,,,,MY KEY BROAD IS STUCK WITH THE CAP LOCK ON ,,,,SORRY NOT YELLING ,,,


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 6, 2019)

HAHAH got that loud and clear Ziggy , gday to ya all OFC  another day that you wouldn't want to be a brass monkey over here ,  , some bad shit going down over there , hope you are all safe and have a great day


----------



## zigggy (Aug 6, 2019)

IVE SAID IT BEFORE ,,,THE ONLY NEWS I READ( OR WATCH) IS THE MJ NEWS POSTED BY B1,,,,GOOD TO SEE YA MRCRANE


----------



## drcree (Aug 6, 2019)

umbra said:


> They are not POTUS.


your man obama was not?  he did more to undermine and destroy this country than any president ever has.  thank His Majesty he failed


----------



## umbra (Aug 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Aug 6, 2019)

I found an old key board ,,,no more shouting ,,,,lol,


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC

It looks like another warm day today.






Enjoy this day!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2019)

I have opinions but my mouth is bleeding from biting my tongue. Pot site and all. shoot, i hate not being able to speak up. 
So plants are rocking out.. it will be 102 today... we got this.  
My rehab kids are 6 months clean the end of the month, his mom is flying out so they hinted loudly that I cook dinner for her.  I thought i retired from cooking dinner.. 
I am thinking of hitting  franks gift with some Kimbo kush pollen. A indica cbd?
zigggy, love ya, Cane, love that you don't watch the news, i think you are a true hippy. Hope everyone stays high and cool today.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 6, 2019)

Sooo, as Y'all know, I been growing at a friends house.  I'm hatin' doin' it but sometimes ya have to make allowances for circumstance.  It requires me to make a lot of trips up and down the road but I can't do it everyday.  Long to the short, a male got loose in my grow room and he is gonna be a daddy.  A lot.  I'm upset but it is what it is.  I started 5 sonic screwdrivers this spring, got 4 males.  The last one to show done the deed.  Moral of the story, never rely on a mentally impaired friend to check your plants.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2019)

Oh no Nick, I am so sorry.  Who did he pollinate?


----------



## zigggy (Aug 6, 2019)

sorry nick,,,i also cant grow in my house for the same reason you cant,,,, im lucky im growing in a friends house from church ,,,,there much older than me ,,,but  are very cool ,,,after I got busted they saw all the trouble I was going though and offered there spare room for me to use ,,,I even have my own entrance(side door)all they asked for was a few dollars for the electric bill,ive known them my hole life ,,,once in a while they ask me to go to the supper market for them or a ride to the doctors office ,,,im truly blessed ,,,good luck my brother


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 6, 2019)

One BOC, two GSC, one GDP xBPH and two of the  Sugarface.


----------



## umbra (Aug 6, 2019)

That would be GDP x BPU, lol.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 7, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... A High pressure system is parked over us for the next week or so. It hit 97 yesterday, with humidity it rounded off at 110 heat index. Its election year here...what a large collection of criminals assembled and wanting a vote lol. Sorry to hear about the pollen trouble Nick....real bummer. Got a bowl of Mataro Blue burning and a install at a steak house this morning...owner is promising a steak dinner for getting him installed quickly. Enjoy the day the cannabis way!


----------



## novitius (Aug 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## drcree (Aug 7, 2019)

gooday everyone


----------



## zigggy (Aug 7, 2019)

good morning guys


----------



## mrcane (Aug 7, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...
      Wake and bake my friends, Smokin on some Papaya and sipping on some Chai tea...
Hope that you all have a wonderful day !!!


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 7, 2019)

Rained all morning but its stopped now.  I'm finishing off the last of the Sugarface  and finishing my 1st pot of French roast


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Good morning Guys
It looks to be in the 90s today again.  I spend so much time out on the deck with my plants lately I am sporting a nice tan.  ha ha   I just wish it was not so hot.
I am looking forward to spending Saturday and Sunday with some friends up near Placerville CA.  They will like the jar of Na Pali pink I am bringing them. he he

We are seeing these guys in Folsom(the city not the prison) on Sunday. 

Peace friends!


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2019)

I've been to Folsom, the prison, lol. I fixed their x ray system in their hospital. Not a place I'd like stay for any length of time.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 7, 2019)

Hey ofc, hope y’all are fine as frog hair!!!
Check my backyard for the next 5 days!!!


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 8, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....That looks like a nice place to hang out and cool off 2RE. Around here the only cool spots are in front of the AC blowers,what ever we gained from that puff of cool air last month has been lost the last couple days....its hot as Hades! The new grow is putting on second pair of true leaves and looking fine...not much to report on the mature grow...trichs are cloudy now with just a hint of amber.Nov have you decided on your next strains yet? Chem-dawg giving me courage today and coffee providing the drive lol. Have a great cannabis day ! Peace


----------



## novitius (Aug 8, 2019)

Morning OFC! I second that HP, it's hot as a fire pit. It's the humidity gets to me these days tho! I hope it cools off for ya! 
When I start back up, soon TM, I'll be popping 1 of each White Strawberries and Mozzerrella by G13 labs, LSD by Barney's, 818 Headband by Cali Connect and 3 of each of Umbras BoC and Larry OG x Lemon Thai x Oregon Lemons. I'm gonna start in the 5x5, veg till I have 2 clones of ea. and then flip the 5x5 once the clones are rooted and moved to the 2x4. I'm going to try cloning from clones. should take up less space that way. Solo cups for the win? I don't want to lose any genetics either! Even if I don't keep it running all the time I want it in the ready. There's a spread of 56-70 days on flowering. 4 could probably come down at 60. The lemon larry of Umbras takes 70 and I'm assuming the BoC would take about 60 too. Everything kinda lines up, huh? That's 6 strains and 10 plants into a 5x5. I'm also assuming there will be males in the Reg seed from Umbra so a few will get culled. 
 I wish I had more space. Like a 20 x 20. I don't really know what I'd do with all the herb but I'd enjoy the double hockey sticks out of the grow!


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 8, 2019)

I agree on the extra space...I have plenty for my personal use ...but would be nice to allow full growth and just to walk around in the grow room lol...with my over crowding habits no room for anything else in there.That is what I do...plant enough fem's to assure the supply and then some reg's to play with....rolling with 6 fem's and 4 reg's now. Nice selections you have planned.... Long live air-conditioning!


----------



## umbra (Aug 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC. My flower space is 20 x 16, lol. My plants get 5 to 6 ft. Last grow ...


----------



## novitius (Aug 8, 2019)

All Hail Willis Carrier! One of man kinds best inventions! what have you got growing Hollowpoint? How big is your space again?  
OH YAAAA! I'm making the RSO tonight guys. I got a rice cooker and I'm just gonna do some small batches. Maybe an oz ata time. I watched a lady cook it on an induction stove top. no hood, no fan. I'm gonna do it in the kitchen with  a fan blowing everything out the window. Fan behind the rice cooker, so pushing air out. Smaller batch, less alcohol, less risk? We shall see! 
I'm kinda hoping for at least one male. I'd like to have a seed surplus regardless of what names it has lol. Adding some chocolate to the White Strawberries sounds fantastic. 



umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. My flower space is 20 x 16, lol. My plants get 5 to 6 ft. Last grow ...View attachment 253999


 "My *flower* space is as big as your hopes and dreams..."  
Thats a nice garden Umbra. I see a fat bud or three in there lol.  One day I'll have something like it if I save my pennies for 20 more years....are you flowering under HPS?


----------



## umbra (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes I use double ended HPS for flowering. If I could afford more leds, I'd replace them with Leds. Large part of electric bill is to cool the space and the HPS put out mega heat even with air cooled hoods.


----------



## drcree (Aug 8, 2019)

gooday all.
got some botox shots in the two worst parts of my back on monday.  wow, what a difference!  the pain isn't gone, but dropped the pain level from a constant 7.5 to about 5.5.  the sun is shining. birds are singing and flowers are blooming.
after 8 years of this nastiness, i can tell you that pain definitely changes one's personality.


----------



## novitius (Aug 8, 2019)

I'd use HPS for flowering if I could afford it. I'm ok with the LED's I've got. They did alright! It's gonna be several generations of LED evolution before I can afford something like you and Rose have. 

Hey drcree, pain certainly does. I had surgery at l4-L5 10 years ago. I use to be a miserable, angry puck almost all the time. Even when doing things I normally enjoyed. I'm glad you feel better. Don't do to much b/c you do!


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 8, 2019)

I have a 5x5 space... 2X Gelato    2X Caramel n Cream  2X Lemon Hash Plant   2X Lemon Afghan    1X Black Betty     1X Purple Kush  and the PK is the only one I have grown before.


----------



## drcree (Aug 8, 2019)

thanks novi.  i have had 2 back surgeries--one of which was a fusion.  the muscles to the left of the fusion area have been swelled and locked--sort of like a constant charlie horse.
pain changes a person radically.  i was at the point where seeing or talking to others just isn't worth the time and the completion of one task a day was the maximum i could do.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 8, 2019)

good morning everyone ,,,,hay has anyone heard of lollie popping your plants ,,,a buddy of mine who also does what we do ,,, comes by yesterday and asked if I lolliepop my plants I said no ,,,at that point he graps one of my girls and basically rips 50 % of the bottom of the plant off,,,i was like holly snit ,,,wanted to punch him in the head ,,,he said its good for the plant and it would produce more ,,,im still in shock ,,,,was he right anyone know about this lollie popping


----------



## novitius (Aug 8, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> I have a 5x5 space... 2X Gelato    2X Caramel n Cream  2X Lemon Hash Plant   2X Lemon Afghan    1X Black Betty     1X Purple Kush  and the PK is the only one I have grown before.


Oh ya.... you just got those going huh? Those all sound great, too! I'm gonna check out the Black Betty. That's the only one I don't know. 


drcree said:


> thanks novi.  i have had 2 back surgeries--one of which was a fusion.  the muscles to the left of the fusion area have been swelled and locked--sort of like a constant charlie horse.
> pain changes a person radically.  i was at the point where seeing or talking to others just isn't worth the time and the completion of one task a day was the maximum i could do.


I had a double lamnectomy (sp?) and a double discectomy (?). I walked out the same day and I was 3" taller than I am now. So much compression. I've got neuropathy in my lower legs n feets now. But, I think it's rehabbing because stuff feels better and, well, I can feel again lol. My left foot was just like a club after 50' of walking. I'm up to a mile before it gets sore now. Maybe its the medicated rub? I use it when it gets bad.  That seeing and talking to others thing is pretty much ingrained into my personality now. I really only enjoy conversation through text anymore. Sad. maybe im just more to the point than a lot of people, idk. peoples faces annoy me?? lol


----------



## novitius (Aug 8, 2019)

he zigggy! Some people lollie their plants to get the hormones to go up to the tops. It's a thing.  there's some guys on youtube that talk about it. I don't see how it's much different than clearing the suckers under a scrog.  thats my opinion.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes those are the next run....this run is about a week out from harvest...3X PK   2X AK47   1X Grape God    1X Black Pearl


----------



## novitius (Aug 8, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Yes those are the next run....this run is about a week out from harvest...3X PK   2X AK47   1X Grape God    1X Black Pearl
> 
> View attachment 254000


yeah that sounds good! I remember when I first got some Sour Diesel. That taste and the great mood made it a favorite.  Yum!


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 8, 2019)

That is just the window sticker on BBetty...they make it sound like a used car salesman lol.


----------



## umbra (Aug 8, 2019)

DNA redid their east coast sour diesel using a different mom and dad, I just got a cut. I'll let you know how she does compared to the original. Last run was sour dubb. The ecsd is not ready this click, so next one for sure. Using the tent to sex a bunch of seedling. We'll see what we get. Flipped the tent today. Need to transplant the garage setup into 7 gal bags and flip. Hopefully if no work emergencies over the weekend, I'll finish this weekend.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi Guys, Black Betty sounds wonderful. love me  some sativa.  I just hit franks gift, cbd with Kimbo Kush, thanks Umbra for giving me the push to do it. I think i only pollinated one branch, we will see.  I think i will do another branch with the  big sur holy bud male. He is still outside. no flowers yet, just little balls.  I plan on hitting lambs bread with that too... The stretch is just starting up here in eastern washington, weather is for heat advisory till sunday.  It looks dark and stormy in the western sky.  Love a summer storm. 
I am hungry, what was for breakfast?
Zigggy, i would have killed him for touching my plants, not really, i am a peaceful hippy. It is good to clean out the bottoms of the plants, make bigger colas for all the energy to go to them instead of popcorn, but I like those little nugs in a pipe too...


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello OFC

I agree Rose.  I would have not been nice to someone who disrespects me and my grow.  

I only lollipopped one of my outdoor plants this year.  Since they are all female clones I was going to clip the lower branches and clone them.  I decided not to do that.  I would be growing them in my shop which gets very cold in the Winter.  The thought of going down to my cold shop in the rain to tend to clones, a mother and vegging plants... uh... no thanks.    I shut my grows down in the Winter and will continue to do so for now.

It looks to be another day in the 90s and humidity right now is 31%.... yuck.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## umbra (Aug 8, 2019)

FOOTBALL!! lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 8, 2019)

Hey all, we still up here in the Sierra by the crik...I just grabbed a couple small jars of something in my weed storage cabinet...got some shark shock cbd from the most recent indoor grow...and something called black D. O. G... that musta been a freeby cuz I have no idea what it might be...gonna roll a bit and see though...last night and this morning was a mixture of some other  stuff I found in a little pill bottle...it was ground up and green and did the trick...
Do any of you find roaches and little containers of weed that you ground and then lost track of...I seem to find pipes and joints and roaches all lying around out in the garden, on my patio, on the side table of my chair...I think I might be turning into a pothead...


----------



## novitius (Aug 8, 2019)

There is at least half a joint laying in every room in my house since I'm back to flower Red. 
Gonna start grinding up ounces soon for the oil. Just gotta get the house settled down.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 8, 2019)

I re organized the storage in my shop and found a lot of roaches and paraphernalia.  I found roaches in plastic film cannisters at leat 7 or 8 years old. 
I found so many pipes and lighters they filled a small box.  I grow in my shop and seem to smoke a lot down there.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 9, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... I have a "few" smoking items laying around....I do not save roaches...a habit I picked up after seeing so many friends busted for a roach,they just turn up at the wrong times.I keep all my stash in the pickle barrel jars Wally World carries...they are inexpensive and hold over a gallon. 2.8 earth quake just North of my location this morning...very unusual for this area. Enjoy your Friday ( more football tonight Umbra!) and stay cool...if possible! Peace


----------



## novitius (Aug 9, 2019)

Good morningng OFC! I passed out last night. So I guess I'll start pretty soon. I hope this works.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 9, 2019)

good morning ,,,every morning I get up and put my feet on the ground ,,the devil shouts out oh f*ck shes awake


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2019)

Good morning all,  Lovely cloudy morning here, i just wish i could quit watching the news. I can't seem to be objective. Lots of pretty stuff in the garden. Maybe I show you.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 9, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Been Cloudy here for days, just wishing it would rain.
Rose things are looking fabulous..
Wake and bake my friends, Smokin some Papaya and sipping on some Chai tea, my morning ritual....
Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 9, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

It is in the 80s here today.  I love it! 

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2019)

What's up OFC ?--
Houston the Eagle has landed !-- 
I hope ya'll in better shape than me -- I'll be getting better soon !-- Sorry I have to disappear like that sometimes -- When my brain chemistry gets out of balance from that Traumatic Brain Injury -- U wouldn't like me !-- I wouldn't be around me if I had the choice -- What would I do without U guys ?-- 
I got medicine to make !- I ain't got time for this **** -- I check back in shortly !


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm decarbing !
What dahell did ya'll do to the world while I was sick ?-- 

Note to self :-- U don't need nothing from Walmart !-- Put your head on a swivel when U have to go out --watch out for young white men dressed like Rambo ! 

Smokes just fine too !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 9, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Good afternoon OFC
> 
> It is in the 80s here today.  I love it!
> 
> Have a great day guys!



We’re up here in the Sierras and it’s gettin chilly, wish we had come up here last week when it was 100* down in the foothills...the sun is out but it keeps getting interrupted by the passing clouds...oh well, all in all, I’m not ready to go home yet so I’ll just go ahead and light one up...


----------



## yarddog (Aug 9, 2019)

Hello folks.   It's been an interesting month or so.
Coming home from my grandads 83'rd birthday party we got nabbed at a state patrol roadblock. At the time it was very suspicious, it really looked like we had been called in after leaving the party by someone there.   Only family and close friends there too. 

Long story short, I passed a field sobriety test but still was not allowed to drive.    Mrs Dog was arrested for less than 4 grams of crushed pot.  The officer that hauled her in was apologetic, he wanted to cite a ticket, but a higher ranking pig wanted to take her in.   Luckily my mom and dad was driving behind us, pops was able to drive me home and my mom drove their car, both was DUI but the fuzz was focused on the devils weed and didn't notice. 
We went home and grabbed some cash and bailed my wife out.  Even the folks at the jail was saying they didn't know why they didn't just write her a ticket.  She wasn't even driving.

So not knowing what may be happening or how deep this may run, we shut down and tore down the grow the next day.  I quit smoking earlier since I am always worried about my job and cannot afford to lose it. 

We are hoping the grand jury drops the charges, such b.s.   Likely have the standard year of probation so we can do our part to support a corrupt LEO system.  
We are doing a lot of work to our home in preparation to sell, and build a house out in the boonies in a few months so we was fixing to shut it down anyway.

After thinking it over, I think the fuzz saw the dealer tag on our car and was thinking we was hauling major weight.  My wife's vape gives off a weed odor but not a burned odor so the guy smelled what he described as raw Marijuana when we arrived at the block. 
Hope he is happy with his "major bust" that wasn't even enough to roll a proper joint.  He didn't even take our pipe or vape.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 9, 2019)

@Keef it seems mental illness has no racial boundaries 
I don't know what this world is coming to.   So much has changed in the last twenty years.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 9, 2019)

Geez, in the USA, this kinda $hit should be over and done...they call us the leaders of the free world, ain’t that a crock’o $hit...
I wish you all the good luck in the world YD and I hope things get back to normal as soon as possible...when will this crap go away...


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2019)

I am spoiled with not having to deal with that anymore. I have 4 or 5 strains sitting on my coffee table with papers, pipes, vape carts, and hash. It's all medicine as far as I'm concerned. Even my dogs take CBD drops. My rottie is 12, she doesn't get around like she used to and the drops help her.


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2019)

Oh Keef, glad you got some meds and you'll be back in the saddle again. You got a bunch of work ahead with the move and you're going to need it.


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2019)

Yard Dog -- I'm sorry U had to go thru that !-- I been fighting the good fight since 1973-- Maybe one day ?- -- Like Sarge used to say -- If U find yourself walking thruhell --- Keep Walking !-- Texas didn't think thru that new hemp law very well before they passed it -- They throwing out possession cases right and left -- U get caught holding -- They got to prove it's not hemp !-- They do not have any labs to test it with in Texas !-- Sure it test positive for THC in a field test  - So do hemp !


----------



## yarddog (Aug 9, 2019)

Ride the bike down to the localburger joint and ran my mouth with a fellow motorcyclist till my burger was soggy.   Got home and my pitbull was wondering where I was.   Said I was gone too long.  Drinking tall boys watching traffic rolling, reggae jamming on my cassette player lol.   It's the life.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 9, 2019)

my girl.   She chillin with me


----------



## yarddog (Aug 9, 2019)

I knew I was holding some dang good genetics so I mailed them all to a member at a site to keep them from going to waste.   I won't be growing for maybe a year. I didn't want to risk not being able to store them properly and having all that good go to waste.   I'll get more when needed, good peeps always get free seeds.   And I was not about to let what I had potentially go to waste. 
Umbra, I know, it's crazy.   All this opioid problems we have but oh no, WEED!    Your going to jail.    


Stupid is an understatement.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 9, 2019)

On a good note, I sold my three motorcycles and had enough to buy the bike I wanted, new and pay cash for it. It helps I didn't want the top model offered.


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2019)

Hangin with my girl out by the pool ...



Buddy Guy and Charlie Musslewhite  at the Fruityard


----------



## yarddog (Aug 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> Hangin with my girl out by the pool ...View attachment 254022
> 
> Buddy Guy and Charlie Musslewhite  at the Fruityard


It's still daylight there.   We working on twilight now, and I ain't talking about those  vampires neither.   Lol
Swapped to Snoop Dogg.   Folks at work trip when I bring some cassettes to work to jam to.  They'd die if I brought an 8-track player.  
I built a sound box with AM/FM/WX, Bluetooth, aux, CD  with 2 6x9's on a 200 watt amp, with an 8 inch sub on a 100 watt amp, with two tweeters running off the head unit.  I can drown out anyone's music in a 26 bay shop without distortion. Lol.


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2019)

Did a 3 day Reggae Festival in Monterey called Cali Roots. It was a blast.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 9, 2019)

Did firestax go down?


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2019)

yes


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2019)

If I don't get stood up again I'm headed to East Texas in a couple days -- I'm old !--  Growing weed and making liquor are about the only skills I got left  --It won't take long to get the nephew up and running -- I may have some questions for some U dirt farmers -- I been kinda steering him towards a whole room cycle like  Umbra does -- I got a mess of seed ( for a prohibition state farmer )-and  did I say I had him put the bases  with some green still on them under 24/7 light ?- He did  -- WI-X-BBSL- I know that plant well -- She do everything easy and kicks like a Mule!-- I'm gonna set him up with a room full of her clones if he wants -- I hope to have him set up and running -Then Out  that FEMA trailor and on to my own place after maybe 3 months ?-- Still thinking about a mess of clones from some badass sativa all up and down the river in spring ? -- Only thing about it that bothers me is harvest season and deer season is at the same time !-- I don't think Texas ready for some river hash ? -- What was that one ?-- Black Vietnamese?-- I'm an indica guy U guys have to guide me ?
I been off into some old music myself -- Tripped on a cloud and fell 8 miles high -- Tore my mind on a jagged sky -
Been listening to lots of Carlos Santana too !


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2019)

It's hemp !-- Prove me wrong !


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2019)

LOL


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 10, 2019)

Morning OFC... Keef good to see you back on the move and planning again, I see a Texas size grow in your near future. Another work day here...just knock along in the heat till its done...just gotta lay tools in the shade too hot to pick up if left in sun for long. Back into the blueberry jar today...may as well be happy and hot lol. Enjoy this fine day the cannabis way! Peace


----------



## yarddog (Aug 10, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Morning OFC... Keef good to see you back on the move and planning again, I see a Texas size grow in your near future. Another work day here...just knock along in the heat till its done...just gotta lay tools in the shade too hot to pick up if left in sun for long. Back into the blueberry jar today...may as well be happy and hot lol. Enjoy this fine day the cannabis way! Peace


Sometimes I have to work outside in the sun. my tools get so hot I can't hold them. It's amazing what a big difference shade makes.


----------



## novitius (Aug 10, 2019)

Morning OFC. Hi yarddog, nice to meet you. Keef! Long time no see man! Glad you got some meds. That peyote critical lost the smell I was all excited about but even at all amber is a good smoke. I'm looking forward to your new grows Keef!


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Cleaning out the screened patio. It becomes a staging area for projects and trash. Took 4 large leaf bags of cans, bottles and plastic to recycler. Made $35. Have another 4 or 5 bags to go, lol. Significantly cooler this morning. On call for work this weekend, so smoking some peanut butter breath. Tested at 27% THC, so a great way to start the day and set your head for the day.


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2019)

Saw Epstein killed himself in jail. Good. Saves the taxpayers from having to feed and house scum.


----------



## drcree (Aug 10, 2019)

gooday everyone.  it's got the makins of a beautiful day


----------



## zigggy (Aug 10, 2019)

good morning guys,,,good to see ya yarddog ,,,,yes the world is a better place without epstien,,,,its a shame he could not take any of his friends with him,,,


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2019)

Is it still morning ?-- Woke up in the middle of the night sweating bullets and vomiting -- Food poison or a virus -- Don't know -- Don't care -- Just want it to get better --


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Outside Lands Festival is this weekend.  It will be better this year because they allow sales and consumption of weed  at the festival.  Lot's of cops with lots of weapons there this year.  I was told it took extra long to get in going through all of the security they have.  It is worse than airport security.   I would not mind an extra few minutes in line to be safe.  Friends who are there this weekend are enjoying the Cool S.F. weather.  I would love to see pictures of them smoking in front of a cop. 

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 10, 2019)

I’m enjoying my own self up here in the Sierra outside lands...I’m smokin too but they ain’t no popo here...
Those large crowd concerts are too much for me...I prefer our small local festivals...we get good bands from the whole of northern Cali so I’m satisfied...hey ofc, hope your on for a good day...


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2019)

Trying to sit up awhile and see if a toke or 2 will help !-- Weather ?-- Been around 100 during the day heat index about 110 -- Wind blowing about 30 mph - with higher gust - low in the mid 80s at night --


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 10, 2019)

Hope ya start feelin better there keef...


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2019)

It will pass eventually RE -- I hope U been well -- I don't go back and catch up on the post when I'm out -- I haven't heard from my moving help but sick as I am I don't care --
I don't have one those red hats like they wear anyway -- I been in worse binds - Seems my pedelum got to swing pretty low before I find a jumping off point most times --
I still got big weed to grow one way or another -- Tell U what though-- looking around at this crazy world we live in makes me feel kinda sane !-- The weed is helping --the dry heaves have eased some -- but I think I strained some muscles -- U can't be holding back with da **** !!


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2019)

I wonder what the penalty is in Texas for growing  hemp without a permit under this new law ?-- A ticket ?-- I could live with that ! -- Until it is in deep bloom I don't think U can tell them apart with any kind of test ? -- Just because it is a squat plant with big wideass leaves and has a heavenly smell -- that don't mean it ain't hemp !-- It's just some indica hemp - different from that sativa hemp they grow outside --but still hemp !
The package said hemp seed -- What do I know ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2019)

Got a message from my moving help -- There was a legitimate emergency this weekend so we rescheduled for next weekend --


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 11, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... Nice quite morning here...Got some blueberry in bong and coffee in mug. taking the day off...got some friends coming over after lunch, we are going to be cannabis connoisseurs and smoke till we drop lol. Please have a pain and stress free day. Peace


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 11, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Yes those are the next run....this run is about a week out from harvest...3X PK   2X AK47   1X Grape God    1X Black Pearl
> 
> View attachment 254000


me want some


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

Morning OFC-- It's still dark !-- My belly muscles are sore from the dry heaves but I'm gonna survive -- I threw up till there wasn't anything left to throw up -- Working on a pipe of ?--- Whatever was left in it -- 
Hollow Point -- Sounds like a plan -- It'll be Hellhot again today at the beach -- I gotta start cleaning this place up some and sorting out what I need to take and what I can leave to put in storage for awhile -- 
Hey Crockett - I hope all goes well ? - Still winter down there -- I got this Texas heat working - If my math is right it's gets between - 49-50 C --


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

Tell me U can move all the weed I can grow  ?-- Cuz don't understand !-- I get over there and get a feel for what his "market" can handle - We'll see about that --- He has stress tested that WI-X-BBSL-- ( I mean inside indica hemp ) --growing it in that heat - It ain't gonna hermie -- The 2 stumps have made the turn and started revegging - 2 mother plants and I can clone myass off-- All I can grow ?-- I don't think so !


----------



## mrcane (Aug 11, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.  Keef  What up Cuz?
Sounds like you are struggling. I realize it's hard but you must.....Leave Texas in the rear view mirror, head north to a free State you would love it. 
   Anyway cloudy with a chance of sunshine here. Had 2/10ths of an inch of rain yesterday "We dry" 
Heading to the North coast of B.C.  in a couple days.  About a 12 hour drive from Seattle, where we will helicopter into a river set up camp for eight days and flyfish for salmon and steelhead..Ya!!!
 Hope that everyone has a fabulous Sunday..


----------



## thegloman (Aug 11, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Wish things weren't so crazy here.
Dementia can be a real bird to deal with.
Waiting on the trichs to turn amber on these 2 SR91 X MAZAR X BBSL and that will be it till January when its finally legal here.  
Its a nail biter waiting for them cuz the drama around here is getting out of hand.


----------



## novitius (Aug 11, 2019)

Good morning OFC! Great weather yesterday and it's looking like today will be similar.  Good exploring weather. I almost forgot that I had taken a Peyote Critical clone out into the forest! I really hope it survived. 
Mr. Cane enjoy your trip! 
Gloman, I feel ya. My mom is starting to do some really weird stuff. I'm not even sure who she is some days. It's really hard. Stay strong brother. 

Everybody have a good day!


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Very cool this morning. Feeling like fall, lol no way.


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

Gloman it sucks - I know it ain't easy ! 
Cane -- Dry ?- We under a no burn advisory - I don't know when the last time it rained -- Leave Texas ?- That would be like quiting ! -- I ain't thru with Texas yet !-- Prohibition is all I've ever known !-- 
 Besides that massacre in El Paso has waken a sleeping giant -- We have a large Hispanic population but they mostly don't vote -- That just changed !- They've mobilized and doing voter registration drives everywhere -- Bunch of pissed off people down here
 ! -- I think Texas just turned from red to blue !-- I didn't think I would ever see that !
What up Nov ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

I know I got a head injury but it just seems to me Texas can't stop the green wave in the next session -- Being an experienced  grower in a freshly turned free state like Texas is gonna be wild --I'm be like a fox in the hen house -- I want me a piece of that commercial cake ! -- It ain't cause I expect to get rich it's mostly about -- I can't find a middle finger emogee ?-- but U know what I mean ? -- Surviving prohibition and giving them the middle finger in some way has always been a dream of mine !-- Let me have my dream ?


----------



## novitius (Aug 11, 2019)

Whats up Keef. I had to shut down due to heat. I got my bud tho. Looking forward to starting up again. 
there are big changes coming in the country for sure. here in Ohio our capital decrimmed pot up to a certain amount, I think 200g. it's a $10 ticket. I don't think they confiscate either. But, that's caused prosecutor's to dismiss ALL pending cannabis charges. They essentially legalized it! All the other cities are coming up on the same votes. Exciting. I like your hemp defense Keef. I was in a head shop last night and they had CBD nug in a bag for $25 an  1/8th. Never thought I'd see that.


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2019)

I had some CBD nugs on vacation, lol. Way too pricy and not very good. I have a disposable vape pen with 1/2 gram of 1:1 CBD mint flavor, costs $17. At this rate, its easier to buy it than grow it, lol.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 11, 2019)

morning ofc


----------



## novitius (Aug 11, 2019)

CBD is kinda hit or miss right? I didn't buy it. Like you said, I'll just grow some.


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

Whatever happened about that high CBD variety -- Alien Moonshine ?-- I'm gonna need me some high CBD -- I don't plan on smoking any but it's good mixed with high THC in medicine -- Caps- drops - tincture - They gonna forget all about CBD only when they get some this **** !


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2019)

You can get vape carts that are 1:1, 1:4, 1:8, and 1:16 THC to CBD and they are all tested for concentration … no hit or miss


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 11, 2019)

Keef, I know you want in on the green wave there but you’ll probably need to bring some backing unless you make a real killing on your house sale...if it’s anything like Cali, you’ll need a lotta money to be allowed to play in the legal game...those folks in the State House are gonna make all the rules and they no doubt want a crack at the money first...expect to have to buy lisences & pay fees, taxes, etc...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 11, 2019)

Good morning ofc, mr cane I’m jealous, have a blast...


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

RE -- No doubt about needing help to break into the commercial side -- My money would get me nowhere !-
I mean I can pay the bills and such with a hidden little grow -- but commercial I wouldn't know where to start !
That's someone else's job !-- I kinda like the idea of running the grow end of a start up legal dispensery as a partner --
There's lots of Texas money sitting on the sidelines waiting to see what Texas will do - So Homeboy gonna go fishing for help !-- If U don't got the weed U ain't getting the money - How U get the weed  for sure ?-- U gonna need someone like me !

Edit :--Another thing !- Look around at this world we live in and tell me what's normal and how things will be when this darkness passes ?-- If it passes ? - I'm betting it will pass -- Gonna be a whole new world -
I can adapt !


----------



## novitius (Aug 11, 2019)

Starting the first batch of RSO. Here goes.


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

U guys been helping me break into legal weed -- In me they not only get a grower but one connected to the hive mind of the OFC ! -- Ain't many in Texas who can compete with that !


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

Keef's Tincture 
4 parts crumbled decarb - 6 parts oil -- Put the decarb in some hot coconut oil in a jar -- Shake it or stir some as it cools -- Then filter -- If that's not potent enough use the oil on a second batch of weed !-- dose about a tablespoon  ( 2 for stoners like U) -- U can substitute that oil for the oil in any recipe too !-- Just know the dosage first !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi Guys, i am with you Keef, i am so tired of hate and torture. Torture in our united states. Children in cages, I have tried to stop watching the news, but it has made an impact on me. I am not the same person as BT.  You can't be hypersensitive and live in this.
Cane, have fun, and be careful. BC, is so beautiful. Love it up there. If ya see Trudeau tell him i send my love. 
Gloman, it is very hard, my mother had a bit of dementia but was never anything but sweet. My grandma was a different story. She lived with us for a bit. 
Zigggy so good to see you.  HP, i love your memes. (is that what we call them)
Good luck on the rso. Umbra, way to clean out the porch! 35 bucks, is a lot!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 11, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning yall!
> Wish things weren't so crazy here.
> Dementia can be a real bird to deal with.
> Its a nail biter waiting for them cuz the drama around here is getting out of hand.



I feel sometimes like my family is going to be put thru soma this when I get there, assuming I stick around till I get that old...I went thru it with my own dad who was a very intelligent gentleman...it was hard to watch and listen to him saying things that I know he used to understand but could no longer grasp...at least he always knew who I was...
I wish you and your mom the best


----------



## novitius (Aug 11, 2019)

So far so good. That is a nasty smell though....a huge batch would be worrisome. I unplugged all the electronics except the fridge and killed the light bulbs in the kitchen. Got flour, salt and an extinguisher nearby if needed in the case of combustion. It's bubbling slowly in the cooker.


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

RE --a regular oral dose will help brain things like Dementia-- U need to be on an oral dose- Everybody with access need to be on a regular oral dose !-- No matter what's wrong with U - It works as a preventative too --
and if there's nothing wrong and U just want to get high-- something like this Ole Painless tincture here will work nicely !-- I think I'm melting !-- I need to make a supply run -- I got a list but I seem to be glued to the couch !
Rose -- I was thinking about U when I was watching the news earlier-- Lots of sadness out there --


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

Nov - Are U cooking alcohol off an extract in an open pan in the house ? -- Cuz that will make a big boom ! - I hope I Just misread ?

In improvised explosive devices -- U call that a gas assisted explosion -- The alcohol content reach a minimum point in the air and reach a spark -- It will level a house -- Ya'll don't be letting alcohol vapors loose in a closed area -- It will kill U !-- Big Boom !- I prefer things don't blow up unless I tell it to --


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Guys, i am with you Keef, i am so tired of hate and torture. Torture in our united states. Children in cages, I have tried to stop watching the news, but it has made an impact on me. I am not the same person as BT.  You can't be hypersensitive and live in this.
> Cane, have fun, and be careful. BC, is so beautiful. Love it up there. If ya see Trudeau tell him i send my love.
> Gloman, it is very hard, my mother had a bit of dementia but was never anything but sweet. My grandma was a different story. She lived with us for a bit.
> Zigggy so good to see you.  HP, i love your memes. (is that what we call them)
> Good luck on the rso. Umbra, way to clean out the porch! 35 bucks, is a lot!


LOL that was Friday. On Saturday I took another 4 large leaf bags filled and got another $27. My son and I are going out for sushi later with the money.


----------



## novitius (Aug 11, 2019)

I used that much alcohol. Initially I was worried. It's in a rice cooker Keef. It's cooked down well. I've got fans in push/pull directing the air out a window and good flow on the lower end of the rice cooker. No spark from there anyhow. Checked it in the tent. But CYA is right! Outside is preferable but I'm in a bad location for that and there's none I trust enough to let them know I'm doing it.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2019)

If you blow yourself up I am going to be really mad at you.


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2019)

I spent the extra money and bought a glass still. Sparkless heater thru a condenser and a get about 90% of the 190 back.


----------



## novitius (Aug 11, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> If you blow yourself up I am going to be really mad at you.


 All is well Rose! I just made sure to exchange the air rapidly. There's a few grams of oil in there. Can't upload a pic yet. 


umbra said:


> I spent the extra money and bought a glass still. Sparkless heater thru a condenser and a get about 90% of the 190 back.


Rose showed me one. I couldn't spare the money for it right now. Definitely going to get one in the future tho!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 11, 2019)

Keef said:


> RE --a regular oral dose will help brain things like Dementia-- U need to be on an oral dose- Everybody with access need to be on a regular oral dose !-- No matter what's wrong with U - It works as a preventative too --
> and if there's nothing wrong and U just want to get high-- something like this Ole Painless tincture here will work nicely !-- I think I'm melting !-- I need to make a supply run -- I got a list but I seem to be glued to the couch !
> Rose -- I was thinking about U when I was watching the news earlier-- Lots of sadness out there --


I guess I’m good then, I take an oral dose every night...


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

Don't do it like that no more Nov !-- U only have to mess up once !-- 
No butane !- We don't play with butane OK ?-

- U people scares me sometimes --


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

That's what I was talking about when I referred to the OFC  hive mind -- If U gonna do something for the 1st time ask around - One or more of us probably did it and can guide U on doing it safely !-- The Gloman got a stove top moonshine still he can run with an gas burner if he wants and ain't nothing blowing up -- A stoner playing with flamable solvents ?-- We can do it if we know what we doing-- but ?- Best use a machine like Rose got for RSO - It can get expensive from the growing to final product but stuff tends to pay for itself !-- Sometimes U just got to wait! -- Ya'll don't be blowing up stuff accidently OK ?


----------



## novitius (Aug 11, 2019)

Keef, cancer don't wait. I got a sheriff to the right of me and no place else to make it happen. Force air exchange.... If the vapor goes out the window it's not an issue.... Like a flow hood? Just a man sized one. I asked every one their opinions. Every one said negative! You was away or you'd have said negative too. 
 No flames or sparks were involved. I unplugged everything including shutting the stove pilots. I been living years of risk. I was more scared of taking a shot than blowing up! 
 She's looking bad. The treatments are killing her. I'm off to the post office. Thank all of you for your advice and concern. If you're in a pinch and you're heart hurts more than your concern for self preservation, it can be done. Small batch. 2 cups of grain. She's going to try it and see if she can handle it. I saved a grain of rice sized piece on the spatula to test it tonight.


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

In your place I may have done the same thing
Long as U knew the risk and got it done safely -- but don't make a habit of it cause U will get comfortable and then bad stuff happens -- Others may argue but that tincture will do the same thing -- RSO is just more concentrated so U take less --
Any decarbed extract will do if it's not too late and they can handle the buzz and keep taking it !-- 60 grams of RSO in 60 day comes out to about 2 lbs of weed - That's a pound a month -- However way U extract it or divide the doses up !--
Good luck to U !-- That's how we end up with patients !-- I been talking to my deceased little brother's ex wife -- She's over close to where I'll be -- She has some trouble controlling her A1C -- Elephant mouth --hummingbird body me-- jumped up and said -- I can fix that !-- Now I just gotta figure out how !


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

I don't want to get political but watching the news ?-- There is nothing in America I couldn't hunt with a  Hawkins black powder rifle  30 caliber big enough but they got a 50 caliber too -- backed up by a black powder revolver ! --If U have to hunt deer with a machine gun ?-- Then maybe U shouldn't be hunting ? -- I'm not questioning your 2nd amendment rights -- I'm question your hunting skill !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 11, 2019)

Evening folks.  Mr. cane I am envious of you. Good luck!  Keef, I dunno about black powder but I will agree, there is nothing sporting about an AR15.  I can't help it, I'm bein' bad again. Just a little bit though...


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 11, 2019)

Umbra, ain't no way that critter kilt hisself.  I'm not a conspiracy theorist but I betcha he had help and who tries suicide and doesn't get put on suicide watch anyway.


----------



## Keef (Aug 11, 2019)

Guns give U a false sense of safety -- Me and that snub nose 38 special lost a gun fight with an alligator and he didn't even have a gun -- Then there was that time I was face to face with a BIG  American buffalo / bison thang -- U have any idea how insufficient I felt standing there within arm reach with a .25 caliber auto loader in my hand  ?-- Situation like that it's best to just back slowly away !-Maybe U don't start no **** - won't be no **** ?-- but - keep that pea shooter pointed right between them eyes !--

It's my fault RE -- I don't mean to start **** -- but sometimes it just happens !-- All I know is I didn't do !--( kill Ebstien )-- I mean I would have if someone ask me ! - Probably had a line of volunteers


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Umbra, ain't no way that critter kilt hisself.  I'm not a conspiracy theorist but I betcha he had help and who tries suicide and doesn't get put on suicide watch anyway.


Honestly Nick, justice was served. How it happened is of little consequence to me. Saves the taxpayer the cost of the trial and housing him for 45 years. Too bad Bill Cosby didn't take that route. Maybe Weinstein will.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm with ya on that!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 12, 2019)

Well, bad news...me & Momma rv’n up here in the Sierras...sitting round the campfire havin a few brew’n maybe a toke or two...Momma got tripped up and fell, maybe sprained or worse, a wrist...too late & stoned to go anywhere tonight so we got ice’n pot...we’ll go get it checked out tomorrow...as keef might say, **** happens...


----------



## Underworld (Aug 12, 2019)

umbra said:


> Saw Epstein killed himself in jail. Good. Saves the taxpayers from having to feed and house scum.


Garbage all the way, need to continue investigation on all whom participated in his crime(s)


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 12, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...A new week is born...heading to 115 heat index today, days like this make Fall seem far off. Got the HLG 260 watt QB's in Friday,assembled and tested...they are bright...real bright. Turned one on for test with out my eye protection...only be a second...what can that hurt? lol...D*** near blinded me...then I could not find plug to unplug it after being blinded. Took 40 minutes or so for eyes to recover...was disorientated for a spell after that as well. Lesson learned! .. I have a perfectly good pair of LED shades too lol. Also grabbed a Matristar 150 for a kicker on any low light area.Both lights are 3000K. Now IF I can master growing with them lol. Enjoy your day the cannabis way! Peace






* *


----------



## yarddog (Aug 12, 2019)

I would have liked to see the guy to to trial, would be nice if we could have shed light on more people like him, i am afraid he was killed. dead men cannot talk, as the old saying goes.    i think some highly influential people was scared of him being alive with some incentive to start telling on folks.   

took the kayak out Saturday morning for a ten mile run.   five upstream, five back down.     its a lazy river for the most part so not much current to fight. shoulders feel good now.     i think paddling is good for my shoulders, especially the one i hurt years back.   feels good to work it like that.  its going to be a hot week, maybe some rain will cool us down mid week.    been upper 90's for several days now.    still beats low 30's. lol
i got a truck thats whooping my butt. fighting a communication failure.  oh joy...
got some Merle Haggard albums on tap for today


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2019)

Morning OFC -- I got pretty high last night -- I know I preach oral doses all the time but I could get used to this waking up high stuff !-- Can I still call it Wake and Bake?-- Gonna be Hellhot again today and dry -- My mission today is to get my hustle on for a small window AC - I got one from my grow but I'll need it in that FEMA trailer -- Temp in the grow got to be below 80 or I can't clone !-- I'm kinda liking the idea of turning an old 2 bedroom Mobile home into a grow house !-- He only got a couple my old lights in the living room right now ! -- He stay in FFOF he gonna need a dehumidifier --


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2019)

Morning Underworld - I missed your post -- Welcome to the OFC  -- Drag a chair up and make yourself at home !--


----------



## novitius (Aug 12, 2019)

Morning OFC. He shouldn't be dead. He was in a federal lockup,right? He should've been in a one man cell in a paper suit. He was killed or they murdered a hobo in his place. He should've been tortured until he talked.  .... Puckin sick bastard. 
 It seems like it's cooling off here already. Yesterday was beautiful. Hoping today is too! 
 Smoking some Holy Grail Kush. Already stress free


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm need some input from the hive mind about setting up the mobile home grow as I go  -- I got 2 bedrooms and the living room to grow in and it being the biggest -- Right now --I'm thinking bloom in the biggest area the living room -- Veg in one bedrooms and use the 3rd for drying --processing and stuff ? -- Gonna be under LEDs -- If it was for me I'd set up a water pharm --

Ain't no one gonna ever know what happened to Epstien for sure -- He dead - The jail got lots of explaining to do !--but he left lots of evidence - The investigation will go on if the administration don't interfere and stop it --


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2019)

Buy me a piece of land and by the time I get thru it'll look like a trailer park but won't nobody living there -- It will be a gated community too  -- Tell me I don't know how to roll in a prohibition state ?--

I think I got a window AC unit lined up for the grow-- Squeaky wheel gets the grease !-- I can be a real beech when I want -- Throw in a little crazy and it would be easier to just get me an AC !

Wild Cherry -- Play that Funky Music -


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2019)

Good morning, his victims hopefully have lost the fear of him now that he is dead. His co-conspiratorsI will still be scared hopefully. I am pretty sick of rich white men that abuse people. I am married to an old white guy, and he is a peach.  Re, sorry about your wife's injury, i hope you had plenty of ice and it feels a bit better today.
YD, Did I tell you it is nice to see you? it is. 
HP, i sure appreciate your posts,  I enjoy everyone's posts.  You need my led sunglasses. I guess our eyes get used to it as I don't wear mine anymore. 
Nov, i am glad your medicine is done. You don't mail it or do you? I have tips if you need any.
Umbra that pot, dread bread, i gave to a friend, she liked it fine and treated her like a sativa. I hated it. weird huh. Or maybe we all react differently to strains? Keef, it is nice to have you back.


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2019)

Epstien being dead don't help my fear of going to Walmart !
They used the Walmart in El Paso like a shooting gallery ya'll ! -- I don't like being a target !-- I can't move fast as I used to either !-- Afore I go back to Walmart I at least need one them printed T- shirts that say -- I'm white !-- Don't shoot !---on the front and back !
The breaking news though is the CKN nuggets shortage !-- I like me some McNuggets-- better hire some more people ! -- Distrupting the nugget supply is not acceptable --The nuggets must flow ! -


----------



## umbra (Aug 12, 2019)

Rose the leaves on the Kali mist x Big Sur Holy Bud are huge and not very sativa looking but I suspect it is very sativa high. We will see.
Good morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 12, 2019)

Good morning ofc, we finishing up coffee, packin it in and going to the er, I’m pretty sure she broke her wrist...right one and she ain’t a lefty...catch ya later...


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 12, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  Yesterday it was beautiful. High of 75 but today its 80 again.  Humidity is better though so I'm smiling.  I raised two sons and two daughters.  I think they ought to chase down every lead they find and lock 'em all up.  I got no patience with child molestin and I dislike people who take advantage of others who can't protect themselves for whatever reason.  

Keef, If you are serious about fillin' that trailer I got a ton of good advice for ya.  The first one is if you are gonna use window ac you better buy the biggest one you can find cause a 40' trailer in the texas sun?  I'm guessen you need about 3 tons of ac for that place.  I run two 24,000 btu 240v window units in my trailer.  One cools the house and the other one cools the 14'x14' grow area.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 12, 2019)

Sorry to hear about the wrist 2RE.  Give her a bunch of weed before ya head to the er.  Its gonna be a long day.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2019)

RE - Best Wishes!-- Dam !-- 
Nick --Yep I'm serious -- in stages -- To start I was just gonna use one room -- It can be one the bedrooms they small  -- I want a window unit in each grow room-- Windows units so I can replace them with a bigger one as needed  -- Whatever size is needed -- At first I take clones and get them rooted & growing about 2 dozen of them - as they get bigger I can add more lights and spread them out -- I hope to be out there in 3-4 months -- It'll take 6 months or more to fill  a place like that up - So it won't be up and fully running by then -- I should be close enough to help him finish it -but it's his grow room - - Depending on how much trouble it is I may do me one like that -- Buy me an acre or so with an older mobile home on it with central air maybe ?-  -It don't have to be much - I been looking at those "Tiny Homes"-- I could build me one then use the mobile home as a grow house ! -- I can manage a grow that size ?-- Seems like a good place to start ?-- Move all I can grow ?-- We'll see about that !-- I'm help him expand his market some too !-- 
I'll most certainly will look to U guys for advice !-- I'm gonna  need some new lights too ! -


----------



## umbra (Aug 12, 2019)

I run a 3 1/2 ton mini split just for the garage. With 6 double ended HPS and 110 outside, it runs pretty hard to keep up.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 12, 2019)

That mini split is more efficient them my window unit too.  Mine does well for my space though it cycles on and off and keeps things at a cozy 75.  If I were to do it again I'd go with a mini split.  How many inside units do you have,  just one? a friend of mine has one outside unit and 3 inside units.  He uses it to cool 2 side by side rooms.


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm be sticking with LEDS-- Lots less heat to deal with and I'll be water pharming with the air and water separated - I can control humidity -- I won't need a dehumidifier -- I was running 8 of those Mars Hydro in one room and kept it cool enough but I like that split air concept -- I want to be able to drop that temp at night -- I like that pretty colored weed !--

Nick --Maybe somewhere between Copperhead Road and The Johnny B. Good of weed  !
Booker T. and the MG's -- Green Onions !--
 So I guess the music trend of the day has been established !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 12, 2019)

I gotta go see how my seed crop is coming along.  If I wasn't so limited on options I will probably wish I could chuck the whole lot.  On the flip side I have 2 girls who I know didn't get hit only 2 weeks behind and I have 5 GG#4 clones justa chompin at the bit.


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2019)

I might need me some GG !-- I bet that's a pain Nick  -- Maybe it's just me but living where U grow and growing where U live just seems like the way it should be ? - I figure I got those 3-4 months over there setting up that grow I can get out and look for me a cheap secluded place for when this place sells -- The market is hot !-- Once everything is out we'll make a cleaning run on it - fix any little things that might be wrong - There's not that's much wrong -- Then put it on the market -- Probably take longer to get it ready than to sell it -- I be wanting a place and about 2 grand ---$ 2,500 worth of new lights -- **** is cheap over there don't care if it is a wood frame or a mobile home -- Probably be looking at foreclosures and such -- I'm wanting secluded so location -location - location -- I'll adapt to what I got to work with but I'm be growing some weed --


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2019)

They got some cool tiny house designs !-- I'm have to get a pencil-  paper and my tape measure out ?


----------



## novitius (Aug 12, 2019)

You can make those tiny house's rather nice if you wanted to!


----------



## umbra (Aug 12, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> That mini split is more efficient them my window unit too.  Mine does well for my space though it cycles on and off and keeps things at a cozy 75.  If I were to do it again I'd go with a mini split.  How many inside units do you have,  just one? a friend of mine has one outside unit and 3 inside units.  He uses it to cool 2 side by side rooms.


yes just 1 inside unit


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2019)

Heat index 113 f. out there !
 78 in here !-- 
I don't think I need anything outside right now !


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2019)

Nov --- I been looking around at tiny houses--Looks like just what I need -
I'm more into functional than fancy -- I just need a place to sleep and hang out when I'm not in the grow -- It will take awhile before the plants crowd me out the house I buy-- so there will be time to come up with a plan -- I can get some help over there if I need -- Left arm don't work so well overhead  !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2019)

Everybody get toasted and gather round and let Ole Uncle Keef tell U an old ,old story ?--
U know this thing called global warming?- It's real !-but climate change is more accurate -- I think we should take steps to reduce the harm to the planet that we do -but I'm not sure we can stop it !- At one time the Sahara was not a desert !- We didn't change it ?
To the point of my story - The old Sumerian writing --the 1st people to write -from about 6,000 years ago --Wrote down thier history --They say this has happened before !-- climate change that is -- They speak of the disruptive gravitational  force of the planet of crossing that makes a long oblong orbit around the sun and way back out into space - a 3,600 year cycle -- When it nears our solar system there are frequent earthquakes and climate change -- Some of the cycles are worse than other's --according to them -- One crossing was supposed to have caused the great flood -- Another-- the end of the Younger- Dryas--  that last little ice age -- It's not like we got a calender of events from 3,600 years ago but the timing might be right ? -- The days they get hotter -The ice caps are melting-- The storms getting bigger and badder -- Earthquakes seem to be happening more often -- I'm not sure I believe all dat Bull **** but the world's weather seems to be going tohell -- Something is causing it -- I'm just not sure it can all be blamed on burning fossil fuel ! -- OK that's the end of the story -- or is it ?

-- Toke break !

References ;
Enuma Elish
Lost Book of Enki
The Epic of Gilgamesh
The Emerald Tablets of Thoth


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 12, 2019)

Deep thinkin keef!!!
Me’n the missus are back home...it went better than I thought it might...We got some great service from our local hospital staff...A’course Mrs re had a bit harder time than myself...we had to cut her rings(2) off because our dumb a$$e$ forgot to take them off last night, hey we were a bit stoned...Anyway they were able to straighten that slight crook that was apparent in her wrist...She still gotta go see her bone doc about it but it’s lookin much better...she’s sleepin...
Cheers y’all...


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm just lit up and telling a tale RE !- I can get away with it cause I got a head injury ! -- Good deal about the Mrs. - May she heal fast and completely !


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 13, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Heat index hit a crazy 121 in the Delta yesterday...Clarksdale... Catfish Ingrams home. We stayed a balmy 115-117 range, I have to mow ahh  ginn lol...will be out there with  a head light in just a bit to beat the sun. RE glad your wife is on the mend... good you have the healing power of cannabis to help out. Keef....tell us another story please! I see lots of evidence that higher technology existed on this planet long ago...the history that is taught does not reflect this. Even today we seem to have more desire to destroy ourselves than securing our future... the same out come can be expected again. Stay cool and may the AC fairy protect your systems!


----------



## Keef (Aug 13, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- High again !-- Nursing a most righteous buzz !---
Hollowpoint -- Evidence of high technology in our forgotten past -- The people of the big stone ?-- Atlanteans -- Anunaki-- The Watchers -The gods of old -- I know about them --It's a complicated thing -- I have to figure out how to do the Cliff notes
 Let us make man in our image ?

Get my music groove on ?
Alannah Myles-- Black Velvet
Stories -- Brother Louie
War -- Slippin into Darkness


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 13, 2019)

'Morning folks.  Raining like cats and dawgs here.  Woke up feeling good and hitting my vape full of Sour diesel this morning.  Does anyone else cough their butt off smoking cartridges?


----------



## umbra (Aug 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC. If I take too big a hit from a cart, the cough is very intense. That's the main reason I don't do dabs much


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 13, 2019)

I checked the girls last night, two of 'em are really preggers,  I doubt I'll be smokin' any of those two.  The rest are looking pretty good.  I have one f2 BOC that is looking and smelling like it is going to be epic.  I shoulda took pics.  She is snowy white and only on day 34.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2019)

Good morning, HP, that is HOT!!!  I hope you get your work done fast. Nick, snowy white at day 34 is wonderful.  RE, i sure hope she feels lots better today. I don't smoke outta vapes much, i do cough with those. Climate change? We had the coolest July ever... I like that. Keef, i appreciate your footnotes. 
I am trying to quit using the f word. lol, i never used it that much until the last few months. I went one day in a row. Working on day 2 today. I think bud appreciates me not swearing like a sailor.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 13, 2019)

Morning Ms Rose...LMAO @ Rose swearing like a sailor


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 13, 2019)

Morning Ms Rose...LMAO @ rose swearing like a sailor


----------



## drcree (Aug 13, 2019)

gooday everyone.  making some rso with _critical mass_ buds and 100 proof shine.


----------



## Keef (Aug 13, 2019)

Maybe don't hit them hash oil carts quite so hard ?-- That's why I think there is a place for "Liquid Weed" or half strength hash oil carts !-- Carts make me sit there drooling with that stupid look on my face -- 
Rose -- Shame on U !-- Sometimes though U have to use disgusting words to describe a disgusting situation -- 
July was the hottest month on record -- Climate change don't  treat all places equal -- We in a hard drought and a heat advisory again today with a heat index above 110 f .
I been doing some cleaning and organizing -- getting ready for the move -- One thing U can take to the bank is U not catching me out in that heat mowing my shaggy back yard !
Nope -- I'm not the man for that job !
Speaking of jobs I saw this morning on the news that U too can be a Texas Corrections Officer ?-- I pass !


----------



## yarddog (Aug 13, 2019)

hello rose....

i am trying to quit cussing.    i realized the other day, that all too often i find myself altering my language to not offend someone or to not sound so brash and course.   so i figured if i am embarrassed of my language in certain groups, then i should work to change it across the board.    its going to be hard to break a 25 year habit.   
my mom made me chew a bar of soap once when i was a little kid.    it didn't help me not cuss. lol

trying to get out to my land and start bush hogging, i have a guy with heavy equipment coming in a few weeks to clear my home site and grade it, my driveway is going to be about 1200 feet long.     i found a very old grave site a few years ago on the land.    or what appears to be graves.     medium sized rocks from the creek nearby stacked up about 2 1/2 feet wide, and 5 feet or so long, in a pile.     3-5 of them in a row.     i doubt it is Indians, more likely old graves from a long gone homestead.  i didn't fool around with them. 

i cannot wait to be out in the woods again.   city living is not my cup of tea..


----------



## novitius (Aug 13, 2019)

Morning OFC! Dabs make you think you're gonna cough till you die. Or puke. It almost ruins the buzz. I take many small pulls on carts.
Oils gone in the mail! Man, it's hard to work with that stuff. So sticky. I slept like a dream and I feel great today tho. 
Sorry to hear about your crop Nick. I'd like to see that BoC. 
Keef....i missed you bro. 
RE I'm glad she's ok! 
Rose thank you for your help! You're an angel. 
Everybody else! Enjoy your day! You are all awesome people.


----------



## Keef (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm down with U on that Yard Dog -- I can't wait to get out the city -- I grew up not that far from where I'll be for the next few months -- The Piney Woods over there is thick with vegetation-- U can't see something until U right up on it - That's why they call it "The BIG Thicket " - Something back off the road like U described sounds good !
I'm try to organize my thoughts and tell that story I started about climate change from the beginning -- Have to do it in a few episodes ?-- It will take me a couple to work up to the origins of cannabis !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I love your history lessons Keef!  
Going to be hot today.  It is in the high 70s already.

My outdoor plants are all showing signs that they are starting to flower.  They are bigger plants than last year. woo hoo!

I am going to make a trip down to the valley to get a few of those 35 dollar 1 gram vape cartridges.  They last a long time and they are perfect for public outings,

We vaped in the Blues Club we were in Sunday.  No one noticed as we were discreet.  When the band took a break one of my friends went outside to the smoking area to vape.  He saw the bands bass player out there doing the same.  lol  Too Slim was a great band and at one point all three of the band members came down and talked to us.  At the end of the show Too Slim (Tim) came down to talk to us and thank us for coming.  Cool guy.






Going to harvest my Blue dream out of my shop today and shut down my indoor grow for the year.  I will start growing indoors again next Spring.  It gets too cold down there to grow all year long.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Keef (Aug 13, 2019)

Taking a break and visiting with my pipe !-- Listening to Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs- doing Little Red Riding Hood --
That was a good toke !
OK -- This is from The Lost Book of Enki -- It was written in 1ST person-- I did this --I did that - claims to be written by Enki in his own hand -
The Planet of Crossing -- The Destroyer -- It's called many different names -- I'll just use the one Enki used -- He called it Nibiru -- It is said to be 4 times bigger than earth-- - Nibiru as the story goes is populated by an advanced Culture of people not that different than us -- Except they had extremely long life spans --
Long, long time ago - Nibiru was having problems of thier own with thier atmosphere- They described it as a hole in thier atmosphere - It was causing crop failure and the life of the people of Nibiru -- Was getting harder -- The planet was ruled by a King  named Alalu--After many trials it was found that they could repair thier atmosphere with a special gold called monoatomic gold -  Gold was rare on Nibiru so missions were sent to the "Hammered Bracelet "- The asteroid belt -- The gold was there but the missions kept getting destroyed  by the jumble of rock and ice --
During this hard time Alalu's  kingship was challenged by another of royal blood --The challenge was given and would be decided by naked hand to hand combat -- The challenger named Anu won the match and kingship -- Alalu afraid for his life took to his spaceship to escape -- He remembered the old legends of a planet inside the Hammered Bracelet with veins of gold coming out her neck and came up with a bold plan to find that planet of gold and use the discovery to recover his kingship --
He used missiles with nuclear warhead to gingerly blast a path thru the asteroid belt -- He succeeded and here came the planets of legend racing out to meet him in thier ordained places -- Then there it was --Tiamot !- The planet of the golden veins - All he saw was a greenish brown belt between 2 large white caps-- Alalu extended the Eagle wings of his ship and felt the net ( gravity field)- Pulling  his ship down -- As he circled the planet slowing down -- It was a tense thing but he splashed his ship into the water near where the Euphates and Tigris rivers empty into the Red Sea-- He put on his fish suit and came ashore in a new world -- He tested and found that there was gold in the water that could be extracted -- Using his ships com system he sent a message to Nibiru -- I have found the gold -- I will provide it and repair our atmosphere but U gotta make me King again -- Anu - King of Nibiru sent his response if what U say can be verified - We will fight a rematch - All or nothing -- Alalu sent his test results and location and how he got there -- Anu dispatched his 2 sons Enlil and Enki to personally verify what Alalu claimed-- The crew of 7 splashed down near Alalu's ship after making the dangerous trip -- After being shown around and testing on thier own they sent a message to Anu -- It's all true !-- Anu made haste and made the trip himself-- The challenge for kingship of Nibiru took place on an alien planet at the place called Eridu -- The Home in the Far Away on the banks of the Red Sea ---450,000 years ago !-  The first settlement on earth was an alien  mining colony -- Each loop around it's orbit took 3,600 of our years they called this a Shar -- Shar after Shar they worked our world -
-- I need tokes I gotta stop !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 13, 2019)

Too slim sounds and looks like a fun band...
You have the opposite problem as me, it’s too hot for me to grow in my shop during the summer...in fall, winter and early spring I can get away with it...it’s a small cabinet and with lights, a fan and a small heater that is controlled by my inkbird controller it works...I got no ac in there so I don’t try when it’s hot...
Though I try to control it, sometimes that f-word just knows when it’s time...
Good morning ofc, hope yall are happy...mrs re ain’t but hopefully that will improve...she don’t like smokin so I’m gonna make her up an edible daytime to try...see what I got now...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 13, 2019)

On the right is an autoflower...it seems that I failed to mark these and my memory just ain’t cuttin it...the auto may be the CBD ACDC...Then again it might not...on the left, I’m trying to recall the possibles but I was prolly stoned when I popped it and I am right now as well...aha!!!a little investigative look thru the recently used red solo cups shows it’s no doubt a Harlequin regular...auto is already in flower so I’ll probably just get a sample of that to try...they got a late start in the grow season so I’m okay that they are small, and besides, I seem to suck at outdoor growing so as long as they remain green and look decent, I’m okay...the water lines are not on as a regular thing, when I’m here I feed and water by hand but it seems I have a hard time keeping Momma at home...she like to roam...


----------



## Keef (Aug 13, 2019)

That's right RE keep her loaded up on an edible !-- Ain't nothing wrong with small plants either Cuz !- I was like the King of the midget plant -- If they gonna be small U just plant more of them !-- The midgets served their purpose at the time --I don't play that plant count game -- Plus if I'm growing a bunch of clones -- In my mind --They all the same plant !- So that's one !


----------



## Keef (Aug 13, 2019)

I got this little mini coke bottle bong with a hose that I been smoking some tobacco out of on occasion because I ran out of e-cig juice but not out of a nicotine addiction -- and I got my little Glass pipe for my weed smoking-- Old stoner just realized that is not to tobacco  in that bubbler pipe !-- Tripped on a cloud and fell 8 miles high -- No wonder things is moving ?-- Too late now !-- I'm have to suck it up and finish it !-- Take a toke off my glass pipe then maybe a puff or 2 off my bubbler -- At least I know how I got this high !


----------



## novitius (Aug 13, 2019)

hey OFC. I was pretty stoned this morning when I woke up. I'm not use to waking up higher than a kite but it was pretty nice. The comedown was not so pleasant. I just wanted to sleep. which is what I'm headed to do.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 14, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... After the mow job yesterday I decided to harvest since the phone was kinda quite. That resulted in sticky fingers and a back ache...hard to pull those fingers apart with the arthritis and the back board is a life saver. Harvest was very good for this time of the year....a few years back.... I used to have to shut down during the hot months. Pulled about 3-3.5 lb wet weight est.    ....I have no scale. All the cussing may actually be good for you....studies show it to be a stress outlet and folks who cuss seem to be less likely to have a cardio vascular event hmmm. Keef !....you got me hanging for the next chapter, I've never read your version before and it is very interesting ...thanks! Cool front...weak one but its going to lower the humidity and put temps back in the normal range...yayyy! GDP leading the way today....Stay cool....High...and maybe cuss a little lol.


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2019)

Morning OFC!-- Ugh !-- Making grandpa noises !- Need coffee -- I am not getting used to this growing old thing !--I got aches on my pains -- I,my have to work on that - Where my pipe ?
Hollow Point - I'm just hitting the high points -- I got a little of that obsessive compulsive stuff from my head injury --I started telling that tale so I gotta finish -- U don't got to read it but I gotta write it -- It's a head injury thing --U don't have to understand !


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Aug 14, 2019)

Morning everyone!


----------



## umbra (Aug 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Heard the doorbell at 6am. Jumped out of bed … must have been a waking dream. Nothing there, lol.


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2019)

I hate it when that happens Umbra-- I tend to jump out of bed and run into the wall !-- It can hurt !


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2019)

OK  -- Let me get this tale over with so I can move on !
450,000 years ago in Eridu the King and his 2 sons laid thier plans to exploit  this new world -- They were in agreement that they were not getting enough gold fast enough for Nibiru's needs- Another source must be located !-- Anu returned to Nibiru to coordinate the operation from that end -- His son Enlil was to be in charge of  building a space port and  organizing the transportation system to get the gold from Earth to Nibiru and supplies back to the colony !-- Enki was to find a better source of gold and get it to the spaceport !-- Enki soon found seams of gold but it was locked in the hard Rock in the Abzu-( southern Africa)-- Hard rock mining equipment was brought in and Igiggi miners to do the work !-- The gold began to flow -- The colony grew and there were 600 Anunaki and thier Igiggi
Miners on earth!--Eventually the miners began to rebel and complain about thier working condition --
A counsel was called and Enki made his plan known and thier was much discussion-- He wished to make a Lulu ( a primitive worker)-to take the yolk of work off the Anunaki !-- He described a creature that roamed the Plains of the Abzu-- It was a hairy creature that walked upright and had hands !-- He proposed that they splice just enough Anunaki DNA into the creature to make a worker who could follow orders and do the work !-- The plan proceeded -- After many tries and failures - Enki's team found success -- Female Anunaki  volunteers agreed to carry the creation to term in thier wombs --7 male and 7 female embryos were created in the lab -- They were carried to term - The new creature was perfect for what the Anunaki wanted -- but they were a hybrid of 2 species and sterile like the Mule of today-- Enki and his team went back to work -- They took cells from thier creation and worked on the DNA it could split properly and allow the creature to reproduce-- Male and female they made and tried again -- Enki's wife carried the girl in her womb and another carried the male --They were born and were perfect !- They had been given enough intelligence to function as a Lulu but not given the longevity of the Anunaki --They were fertile and reproduced rapidly --  The Black Haired people walked on the earth for the 1st time !-- They would become us !


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2019)

It would be understandable to think this is the end of this tale -- It's not !


----------



## novitius (Aug 14, 2019)

Morning OFC.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC

It is going to be very hot today I think.  Some critter tore a branch of off one of my Purple Punch plants last night.  Probably a possum or a racoon. At least he did not break the stem. whew!

I like your tale Keef.   Did ya ever wonder why people have smoked weed on every continent over time? he he   In South America in ancient times they believed smoking cannabis was breathing God's breath.  Excavations of hunter gatherer habitation sites have found stone pipes with what they identified as cannabis resin. The scientist theorize that cavemen and women smoked cannabis to rid themselves of stomach parasites.   lol   **  they smoked to get high like we do!  

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm getting around to weed Burnin1 !-- That why I started this dam story in the 1st place !
I got a respectable buzz working - How about some music ?
Tony Joe White -- Poke Salad Annie !


----------



## zigggy (Aug 14, 2019)

good afternoon everyone ,,,off to a late start


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey Zig how U been ?
Dam -- Stock market falling like a rock -- How much "great again" can we take ? -- Give us your tired huddled masses struggling to be free ?-- That ain't right what they doing ya'll !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm finish my tale from those 6,000 year old Sumerian clay tablets tomorrow with the oldest known tale of the deluge and Noah's Ark !
Right now though I'm done trying to organize my move -- I'll take whatever I have room for and come get the rest later !- Get this place sold and find my little Stoner Ranch !
Get the nephews grow room cooled off and running properly -- He said those 2 WI-X BBSL are shooting off branches all over the place -- I'm clone dahell out of it !
Set my lights up and get back at it ! --


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey ofc, sitting at the urgent care place waiting for the doc to pull the tip of my hearing aid outa my ear...and the tale ain’t over yet...my wife fell again and now instead of just a broken right wrist she cracked something in her left shoulder...
I’m tired tired tired...


----------



## novitius (Aug 14, 2019)

RE I'm beginning to think your dank is to dank. I hope you both are ok.


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2019)

Dam ya'll got to quit falling down-- All ya'll !-- Sorry RE !--
Watching the shootout in Philadelphia and the stock market crash -Farmers going broke because there is no market for thier soybeans-- Hong Kong fighting for freedom -- Russia shooting off nuclear rockets -- Iran looking for a fight -- North Korea doing what North Korea do which is never good --India and Pakistan squaring off over Kashmir--They both got nukes !---Bozo screaming--- Hillary did it !-- I think he done lost his dam mind !-Now he saying colored people need not apply ?--The Statue of Liberty  weeps !-If this is what he means by great again -- We in big  trouble !
 I had enough bad news for one day !- Somebody tell me something good !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Growing weed in Texas and claiming it is hemp may work.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2019)

*We are doing our part!  *


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2019)

Texas is my home but it ain't perfect -- Growing weed in Texas is excellent training for securing a grow - The way I see it is when prohibition ends ?-- They gonna have to deal with the product of the environment they created-People like me !-- If I survived and even  thrived under prohibition -How U think I'm act when U take your jack boot off my neck ?-
U really think I'm follow your bullchit weed rules and laws ?-- I wouldn't bet on it !


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2019)

Shooter barricaded and shooting at cops in Philadelphia-- Maybe my ideas shouldn't be listened to ?-- If I was in charge  of the cops in that situation ?-- I'd fire a couple flares thru a window and burn him out ! -- We can put the fire out when  he is no longer a threat !
Other Keef say give me a couple high explosive rounds for that M-79--40 millimeter grenade launcher  they use to shoot tear gas -- I shut him down before anyone else gets hurt !

That Smell by Lynyrd Skynyrd--


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2019)

Oh no RE, that is so exhausting sitting in Er. I hope her shoulder isn't badly hurt. Your hearing aid is stuck in your head???? Holy crap, you guys...  Bud and i worked out in the front yard pulling up dead lilies and stuff. It was hot out there but it was looking tacky and i have company coming the end of Aug. It looks a lot better. 

The new asian lady that speaks no english wants some of my flowers so i hope she will take them. I can only really talk to her if her son is there. It is fun to see her squat on the ground and cook in the wok with the fire, every night.  They don't use the air conditioning, they hang their clothes on the line. They are so adaptable, i could learn from them. They feel like they are in paradise. They brought a tomato plant, and lemon grass with them.  And yes, you can call me Gladys Kravets.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 14, 2019)

novitius said:


> RE I'm beginning to think your dank is to dank. I hope you both are ok.


Naw, just my old is too old...


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 14, 2019)

He's got hostages keef.  Can't do the guns blazin' thing.


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2019)

I did not know that at the time Nick !-- OK no Waco strategy ! --Flash bangs thru the windows from several directions --until thier ears bleed and nobody in the house can tell which way is up anymore ? -Then Bonzia ?-
Strap a pistol to one those bomb robots like they got and send it into the house ? -- U kill your hostages U lose your leverage then we kill U ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 14, 2019)

Wilson Goode did the burning criminals out thing at 53rd and Osage with 4 lbs of C4 when he was mayor of Philly. Took out a whole block of row houses. Just ask Ramona Africa, oh yeah she's dead.


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2019)

Rose --I know that position well - In Korea the soldiers called it the Kimchi Squat -- U can learn a few words from her and she can learn some words from U -- Cop a Squat with her -- Hold up something like a tomato and name it then get her to tell U what she calls it -- It's slow -- I didn't speak much Korean but I could walk into a village and walk out with a bag of weed !


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2019)

Umbra that would be the shootout with the Black Panthers ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 14, 2019)

Maybe with all these shootouts and massacres they should consider what I told Rose recently -- Leave the guns alone and just place a $25 tax on each 7.62 or .223 bullet sold ?-- Maybe add a nation wide bullet buy back  program ?-- Soon there would be no ammo for the AK or the AR type assault weapons ? - It wouldn't solve all the gun violence but U wouldn't have people straight stripping large capacity mags into crowds like what happened in  El Paso and Las Vegas ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 14, 2019)

Keef said:


> Umbra that would be the shootout with the Black Panthers ?


MOVE members


----------



## umbra (Aug 14, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOVE


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 15, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Rolling along with GDP and Maxwell House this morning...I drink the half-caff stuff. Stimulates do not have a positive effect on me lol. I hate it when I reach my coffee limit...keep looking in the bottom of mug for another shot . The new grow is coming along nicely...about ready for the first up-pot. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Still dark -- Let's do this day !-- Wake and Bake !-- 2nd cup of coffee and a few more tokes -- I'm holding my own !


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 15, 2019)

Back from walk....saw a Harris Hawk make a run at a Common Brown Bat...it was over the road way...CBB was coming in from a night of hunting....HH was looking for breakfast. CBB did a hard roll and reversed course.. hard 180...HH had to pull up to avoid the tree line. HH was totally out classed by maneuverability of a blind mammal....CBB lives another day! I find moth wings in the yard all the time...in a pair close together....CBB catches them and removes wings immediately...meal time.


----------



## novitius (Aug 15, 2019)

Morning OFC! 4 pounds of c4?? Why do police have c4? 18 years ago Osama said we would suffer and know fear as his people have. We got shooters instead of bombs. 
 As all this happens with more frequency I look to moving off grid. Solar and wind power. Grow my own food and maybe some live stock.  I want to see hawks and bats too. Sometimes you'll see bald eagles and some raptor I'm not familiar with here. Not sure when they moved in. I once saw a stork. Huge bird who stopped for water. I miss feeding gulls on the beach now that i think back. They'd flap just over head, in place, to catch tossed foods. So neat. Raccoons use to knock on my grandmas door for food. I really miss the country. Sorry all,I'm just stoned and rambling.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 15, 2019)

We get a lot of prey birds in this area Hawks...Kites..Eagles....Owls some are migratory and some domestic. Our Bald Eagle pop. has really grown. I have a small pond here and in the winter Wood Ducks like to land in it...then a Red Tail hawk will come perch in a tree waiting to attack when they are taking off trying to gain altitude. I get a Wood Stork or two in the Fall as well....big jokers...have a hard time getting in and outta my tree lined pond lol. They stalk the pasture out front eating bugs I guess...I say 36 to 40 inches tall at least.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 15, 2019)

Stoned and rambling?...Lmao...welcome to OFC


----------



## novitius (Aug 15, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> We get a lot of prey birds in this area Hawks...Kites..Eagles....Owls some are migratory and some domestic. Our Bald Eagle pop. has really grown. I have a small pond here and in the winter Wood Ducks like to land in it...then a Red Tail hawk will come perch in a tree waiting to attack when they are taking off trying to gain altitude. I get a Wood Stork or two in the Fall as well....big jokers...have a hard time getting in and outta my tree lined pond lol. They stalk the pasture out front eating bugs I guess...I say 36 to 40 inches tall at least.


The stork I saw was probably 4 ft tall. The wings I have no clue. They were huge. It left me wondering what it's like to be a huge bird in the world. I bet it's interesting!


----------



## zigggy (Aug 15, 2019)

good afternoon friends ,,good to see ya keef


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm on the bird migration path down here and see birds sometimes  I never seen before !-- All sorts of raptors !-- 
Still ain't seen the Thunderbird !-- Where I'm going is so far out in the woods they have to pipe in sunshine !-- I'm staying on the grid but I may need some back up power !-- I'd like to take my **** off the grid one circuit at a time --
I'll need some solar and batteries to do that !-- I invert from the batteries from DC to 110 AC household power -- I was there for the aftermath of Katrina -- When it comes to generators as back up power just say no !- A country boy can survive !- Even an old  crippled one in a disaster zone !
I ran a fan - a radio and lamp off my cars battery for 2 weeks -


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2019)

But Keef U said they had to pump in sunshine - How U gonna run solar power !--I can run a mixed system --There's ways and things that ain't always what they seem !--I can work with auto alternators - I do know how to make fuel ?-- U could smell the whiskey burning down Copperhead Road !


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2019)

U reacon a fellow could fuel one them whole house generators with high test Moonshine ?- I do !


----------



## zigggy (Aug 15, 2019)

aug  15 is a hard day for me ,,,,I don't go to work ,,,I make sure my boy is covered ,,,one of the only days I drink alcohol all year ,,,some times I just sit there and think about what might have been ,,,other times I just cry ,,,it is what it is ,,,I cant change the past only the fortune ,,,hard to find a drinking buddy at 1 oclock in the afternoon ,,,cant even find a smoking buddy at the moment ,,,,I have a very special bottle of Hennessey (25 years old ) thank you all,,,,your always here for me ,,,,im gonne roll me a joint ,,pour me a glass of Hennessey ,,,,and raise a glass for friendship ,,,be well my friends ,,,,,,,zigggy,,,,,sorry been drinking since 8 am


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2019)

There are several ways but I guess it could work a little like this : -- U buy or grow the chopped corn for animal feed -- U ferment it and cook off the ethanol-- Feed the animals the fermented corn and they get a real "Happy Meal" -- The moonshine is used as fuel -and to make power--- U use some that power to grow your weed -- The used nute water from your grow is used to grow fruits and veggies -- That and the animals go on the table !--The circle of life !


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2019)

May U find some Peace Zig !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2019)

Good day everyone.  63 feelin' 93 today.  You have my sympathy ziggg,, just don't drive 'till ya done.  Novitus,  I'm not off the grid but I am pretty well removed from the real world.  I have a small river behind the house and a plethora of wild life and wild fowl who visit me.  The ducks in my river have to watch out for the muskies more than the hawks


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2019)

I almost forgot !-- I gotta finish my dam story !-- Before we go back to the gold mines of the Abzu -- I skipped a lot of **** to make this short as I could -- These Anunaki was kinda freaky deaky !-- To keep the royal blood undiluted they practiced incest !-- I stuck a pin in that because I didn't know if it meant nothing to the story or everything ?
OK back in the goldmines of the Abzu to finish this tale !
Enki brought the Anunaki to the Abzu to show them the Lulu his team had produced - They observed the Lulu running the mining machinery and tending to Enki's every need and were amazed !-- They insisted Enki provide them with breeding stock so that the Lulu could carry thier burden as well !-They would discover soon enough what Enki already knew -He had Fathered children on Lulu mistresses -- Time passed - The gold flowed -Anunaki took wives and concubines from among the Black Haired people - I have no idea of the when but the transport ships transferring the gold to Nibiru sent out an alarm to the mining colony -- There's was an asteroid that had broken away from the Hammered Bracelet and would impact earth!-- Word went out among the Anunaki to gather thier families and take the shuttles to watch the disaster from on high -- The Lulu would be abandoned to thier fate -- Enki sent for his faithful Lulu servant Susisdra ( sp?) -- The one later to be called Noah -- He was given instructions - A boat and pilot would be provided and Noah was to load the things from Enki's lab on his list and take his family  aboard the boat - He would meet it later -- This boat was described as what sounds like a submarine -- He did as he was told by his master -- Unknown to Noah -Enki it seems was his grandfather as well as his father --
The glob of space rock and ice came in low and fast  over the south pole - blowing apart  great chunks of the ice caps then plowed a great trench into what we know as the  Pacific Ocean -- Great waves of water like never witnessed before washed across the land washing away all that had been -
Steam from the event filled the air and fell as rain -- When the water had somewhat settled and began subside enough  to expose the mountains --Noah's pilot beached the boat on the prescribed mountains -- Enki and some of the Anunaki came down to meet them -- The earth had been wrecked -- Eridu was under 30-40 feet of mud -- They waited and watched as the water receded-- What would become of the earth mission ?-- Anu had followed the events at the colony and sent supplies and gifts !-- To the Lulu he brought down horned and Unhorned domestic cattle - The Ewe and her ram - The Black Haired people were also  given the  knowledge of animal husbandry -- The cereal  grains and seed to many plants were another gift - Along with the plow -- Man was given the knowledge of farming -- Then something made me go -Huh ?-- The Anunaki also brought back the grape vines and hemp !-- Why list the hemp with the grape vine ?--Only one explanation for that !!- Wine and Weed !-- The big stone for thier launch and landing platforms can still be seen at Baalbek and on the Temple Mount in Jerusalem --
There's more to the story but I'm done !


----------



## umbra (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm half a mile from a river and prey birds follow the water. The egrets and heron follow the irrigation cannels from the Sierra to the ocean.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 15, 2019)

That’s a good switch, usually you’ll find the birds are the fish eaters...but not ducks i suppose...just went out to the garden and picked a basket of cherry tomatoes...very sweet of the vine...I got more than I can handle from just two plants...wish my weed was producing like that...


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2019)

Yup, baby ducks have a rough life.  I have a pair of mallards that try every year behind the house.   I have a grey heron that visits pretty often.  Life could be a lot worse


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2019)

I knows a little about birds -- Mostly about chickens -- I don't know about them people that want to kill a chicken by chopping off it's head !-- You'll only do that once !- Chop the chickens head off and he flops around spraying blood everywhere - A country boy will wring a chickens neck and throw him under a #3 wash tub so he don't flop around under your feet while U working !-- Then U got to dunk that bird in boiling water to loosen them feathers up so U can pluck the feathers off easy -U can take the head off now- Then U hit him with some fire to burn off any pin feathers might have got missed -- Never got used to the smell of burning feathers -- Then U can gut him !-- Save them CKN guts for trotline bait !- Catfish likes that **** !--He table meat now !- I raised 25 or 50 at a time cause the chick's came in lots of 25 !-- Looking back I don't tbink weed was what they had in mind when I was in the Future Farmers of America ?
I'm lit up looking for some music -- Eli's Coming !- Three Dog Night ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2019)

That was them White Rock meat chickens -- I been looking at some Chickens for the farm -- Jersey Giants and Brahma -- They say they can get up to 25 lbs -- Huh !-- Bet they ain't ever raised them on fermented corn either ? --Bigass CKNs !
Music didn't work for me -- So we moving on to George Clinton -- Atomic Dog !


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2019)

OK - Got the right sized trailer and looks like I'm headed for the Piney Woods this weekend !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 16, 2019)

Grow rabbits keef.  They will produce tons of fertilizer and they taste better.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 16, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... 72* here feeling a lot better than 80* makes me think Fall may be on the schedule after all. Keef thanks for the story...that was a lot of typing with your busy schedule...story telling used to be so important...the elders would share their life experiences and of the ancestors as well. In a time of illiteracy it was the main way to have some form of records. Burning chicken feathers....that is a smell your not likely to forget. They were used as a early form of chemical warfare.... when the enemy resorted to tunneling under your defensive wall they would be burned and the smoke bellowed into the tunnel . It is so acrid ' none could withstand the smoke. Now the kind of smoke I can withstand is cannabis lol...blueberry with the coffee. Wishing all a cannabis happy Friday !


----------



## novitius (Aug 16, 2019)

Morning OFC! HGK and King's Kalon sand rolled in a doobie. It's in the air. It's cool today. High humidity, 70*. Took a walk yesterday and saw rabbits, squirrels, chipmunks and a skunk. I feed the chipmunks  and squirrels before winter sets in. They're so tiny and need lots of food to bunk down with. I know squirrels are a nuisance to most but I like their cantankerous nature. I think the Sword in the Stone cartoon movie had an impact during childhood.


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2019)

Morning OFC!- Smoking what's in the pipe -- I'm comfortable !-- Busy schedule ?-- Huh!-- There's things I could have been doing that I didn't -- The grow room has been packed long time -- Just taking some clothes - some tools and stuff - I'll have to make a trip back over to clean the place out and put some stuff in storage--
Nick - for awhile there I had a buck rabbit and 3 does -- They make many babies ! --
We still under this heat dome -- Heat index gonna be 110- ish for another week -- High winds /No rain !


----------



## umbra (Aug 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Another hot one in store today. Yesterday was 107


----------



## zigggy (Aug 16, 2019)

good morning everybody


----------



## zigggy (Aug 16, 2019)

hey novitius   what do you feed a squirrel,,,i have two bird feeders out side my window ,,,I watch them as I make tea in the morning anyway I have a squirrel that raids the bird feeder everyday ,,,ive tried everything to try to run him off but nothing works ,,,my buddy said just shoot him ,,,I will not shoot him nor try to harm him in anyway ,,,I sure hes just hungry like the birds but man can he eat ,,,I think hes starting to bring friends over for lunch ,,,now I have to fill the feeder twice a day ,,,im thinking if I can feed him something else he will leave the bird feeder alone ,,,I feel like bill murray in caddy shack ,,,,


----------



## novitius (Aug 16, 2019)

zigggy said:


> hey novitius   what do you feed a squirrel,,,i have two bird feeders out side my window ,,,I watch them as I make tea in the morning anyway I have a squirrel that raids the bird feeder everyday ,,,ive tried everything to try to run him off but nothing works ,,,my buddy said just shoot him ,,,I will not shoot him nor try to harm him in anyway ,,,I sure hes just hungry like the birds but man can he eat ,,,I think hes starting to bring friends over for lunch ,,,now I have to fill the feeder twice a day ,,,im thinking if I can feed him something else he will leave the bird feeder alone ,,,I feel like bill murray in caddy shack ,,,,


I feed them everything. Bird seed, cat food, bread, unsalted shelled peanuts...if you take walks and have acorns in your area those are great. they really like cheap cat food it seems. I leave a good sized pile out and they take most of it. I suppose there are mice out there too stuffing their cheeks. I never really looked up what's best for them. They are scavengers and foragers. Maybe some lettuce?


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2019)

OK I'm gonna get up and B-real soon as I have another cup of coffee and maybe a toke or 2 !-- Zig squirrels love some bird seed -- U need to make them work for it -- Guy used to have a bird feeder on a pole -- He would grease the pole to keep squirrels from eating his bird feed -- They always find a way to get to that bird seed !--


----------



## novitius (Aug 16, 2019)

Keef enjoy your move man! I'm happy for you dude. 
He's right about makin em work for it Zigggy .


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2019)

Cuz - I am so ready to get back to growing !-- I could have started from scratch but it will be no problem starting with those 2 WI-X BBSL revegges-- I got my big box aerocloners with 34 grow holes in each but I don't tbink there's gonna be room for that many plants once they put on some size -- I got a 24 spot bubble cloner -- That WI-X-BBSL is easy to grow - I think I'll start some seed too -- I plan on leaving there with cuts -- Everyone needs a good blueberry ?--( GDP-X  BPU )- x- (BPU -x B.B.) should do the trick !-- 2 of Umbra's blueberries - Stacked blueberries !-- I'm just setting up a veg to start -- For some seed plants and clones -- I'll guide him but he's gonna have to take it from there and set a bloom room up later !
Squirrels never quit !-- He was determined !- Watching them can amuse U for hours !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2019)

good morning all,
Zigggy, I am glad your day of mourning is over for the year. Love you, honey. Bud feeds our squirrels corn on the cob he buys at the grocery store, and he keeps sunflower seeds for them and the birds, it is a wonderful thing to see all the birds and squirrels eating all winter. Once you start feeding them you have to keep it up as they depend on you.
Keef wishing you a smooth move. Wish i was closer i would help ya clean up the place, maybe i am glad i don't. LOL The pot is beginning to do the flower stretch, they are looking good out there.


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2019)

It'll be fine Rose -- We get the stuff in storage I'll get some people to come in and clean it - The floors are pretty dirty  but I pick up after myself good enough - I slipped last time I mopped -- Decided it was not worth the risk anymore so they dirty -- I'll also get someone to Polish up the yard !-- Then put it on the market -


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2019)

I haven't heard anymore from the ex since she informed me she might have to come get my car -- I told her sure come on down -- I might let U take it --then again I'm unstable and may just torch it in the driveway when U show up ?-- Make your move !


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2019)

There was a doctor at this one place I worked that had a problem with me-- and I had a problem with him !-- He swung his weight around to cause me problems and someone musta put sugar and dawn dish soap in his gas tank cause that big beautiful expensive truck that was his pride and joy never ran again !-- I bet it cost a lot just to figure out what was wrong with it ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 16, 2019)

When I got divorced, not only did my ex get a car, we had 2, I had to pay the car insurance for her car. It's actually a law in NJ. Essentially, whatever lifestyle the couple enjoyed while married, were in effect until the divorce was final.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 16, 2019)

after all that work he deserves the food


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2019)

He didn't quit did he Zig ?-- They figure things out pretty quick !
Umbra - I'm the crippled crazy one with the head and neck Injury -- ain't had a job in decades and she's the Registered Nurse with the high dollar Neonatal Intensive Care Unit job !-- I' m keeping the car !
Want me to post her name and where she works ?-- Just kidding !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 16, 2019)

What's up yall!
Nothing happening here.
Still waiting on these 2 girlz to turn amber.  These are the fattest and densest buds I've grown yet.  I'm sure Ill need a fan blowing on them to keep from molding when they dry.
Peace out yall!


----------



## zigggy (Aug 16, 2019)

a few days ago I used this stuff called kelp you kelp me by bushdoctor ,,,,today the girls are looking a little yellow ,,,,maybe I used to much????????   should I just let it be or should I leach them ,,,,thanks for any help ….zig


----------



## umbra (Aug 16, 2019)

flush them. I don't like any product from the bush doctor. They all made my plants sick and taste funny. Use kelp from kelp4less.com


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 16, 2019)

I been a couch potato for the last couple of days.  Where in the heck is my ambition? I been watching videos of some of my favorite nascar drivers from back in the day.  Davey Allison, Alan Kulwicki, Bill Elliott.  Them guys


----------



## zigggy (Aug 16, 2019)

thanks umbra


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 16, 2019)

I know whatcha mean Nick, I’ve had little ambition lately, I think the heat here has quite a bit to do with it...although I’ve had a bit on my plate what with a wife that has two broken wings...but today I went out and rounded up all my recycling materials that had been building and took it to the recycler...made $24...then I vacuumed my wife’s car and now I’m sitting in my chair enjoying a brew and a j...think I’ll sit here a while longer...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 16, 2019)

I get along and almost always have with my ex, after the div was done...it was hard after the initial shock of it happening but after I started enjoying a new lifestyle, it was better and we are very good friends these days that see each other at family things...I find it’s best if you harbour no ill feelings, of course it has to work both ways and in my case it does...now I would not change the fact that it happened because then everything from here to there goes away...guess I’m rambling again...and stoned...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2019)

I do love me some rambling stoners. I got some kind of bug in my bonnet and took a load of stuff out of the garage to Goodwill. Then a  gf and i went to eat thai food and now i am dead. Too much food and too much lifting.  I love how you drive up to goodwill and they just take everything out of the car/truck for ya.  I am happy i am doing this but shocked. lol must be good sativa. Good to read each of you. Thinking of ya gloman. Glad you have some fat girls.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 16, 2019)

Geez, it’s been 4 years since I downsized my life...I had a barn fulla $hit...saws, drill presses, cnc machine, lotta stuff...sold almost all or gave it away or burned it...I burned a lotta stuff, mostly stuff I made myself including a boat and some guitars...(the boat was only a canoe and it had a hole in it)
Anyway, it’s good to trim down...I am starting to fatten up a bit (stuff wise)myself since I moved...but I don’t have a lot of room so I gotta be careful...


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2019)

Got a little twisted and all wound up today -- I forgot to take some tincture -- I was low so made up a batch for the road -- Might be a wee bit strong ?-- I'm better now !-- I got to remember to take it regularly -- Head Injury people have trouble with emotional control -- We can go off at any minute -- It's easier to convince us to do something rather than tell us what to do !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2019)

Hey Gloman !-- Is that NightShade - x ( MZR-X-BBSL)- Or SR91 -x ( MZR-X-BBSL) ?-- Either one ? -- It should light U up ! -- Happy to know they doing U right !--


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2019)

Good Evening OFC

The squirrels on my deck love sunflower seeds Zigggy.
I need to take some more stuff to the Goodwill.  It seems no matter how much I take down there I find more to take down there.  I am getting to old to keep moving stuff around as I reorganize.
I have been smoking some Na Pali Pink and listening and sometimes watching Woodstock Videos on YouTube. I remember being a teenager at the time.  I loved my Nehru shirts and medallions. Bellbottoms and Beatle boots.  Sometimes I would wear three cornered revolutionary war hat like they wore on the Paul Revere and the Raiders show.  I did not have long hair.  I wore my hair like Spock on Star Trek.   I was a radical.  lol


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 16, 2019)

I downsized in 2011.  I had a 5 car garage full of stuff and a 40' sport fisherman.  I kept my Harleys and gave away everything else.  If my kids didn't want it I left it when I left.  Everything I kept fit in my 5th wheel.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2019)

Good night OFC


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 17, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Another day another 50 cents...you can tell I am old, I remember 50 cent work days lol. Back then you could earn it but your parents would tell you how to spend it.The next run is taking off...I was using a 1500 King Led for veg...draws 260w or so at outlet. Swapped to the Matristar 150...draws 148w on kill-o-watt meter...there has been a jump in growth. Osram diodes in it and the spectrum is very close to sunshine...I'm impressed! I sold my old Leds to my buddy ...he needed an upgrade drastically...been growing with same HPS bulbs for 3 years. I also gave him one of my plants...lost his to heat from a thrown breaker in grow shed. Enjoy this fine weekend with cannabis  and cool air.


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- It's dark !-- Trying to get my mind right this morning---  My help will be here this evening -- I had it all planned out and the ex decided to insert herself and I got kinda sideways --The head injured don't do surprises well -- I don't anyway --  I took me some of my tincture - having my  coffee and working this pipe ! 
Woodstock 50 years ago ?-- Some ya'll are old !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2019)

I've heard tales of those strange times -- A mobile phone was one with a long cord ?-- 3 TV stations in black and white ?-- They went off the air at midnight ?-- I also heard about these things called  8 track tapes ?-- Where did ya'll keep your microwave oven ?


----------



## zigggy (Aug 17, 2019)

good morning everyone ,,,crappy day down here,,,rain,,,lots of rain ,,,,good day to spend in bed gonna order some chinse for lunch ,,,,,rent a few movies ,,,veg out


----------



## novitius (Aug 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC! It's muggy out today. The oil made it. Does anyone know the shelf life on RSO? I'd like to keep two full treatments in storage. I want to just pull it out and send it if I ever have someone in need again.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2019)

Good morning all, ouch, what was I thinking. LOL, I threw away stuff without thinking, i was on a tear, my biceps are saying, you too old to do that.  Oh well, glad i did it. 
Novi, I think i would freeze it, your rso. I have never kept it on hand, it always goes out, or i take it.BUT, with plant matter in it, even if we don't think there is, i guess it could mold.  So a good idea. 

This is my stupid plan for the day. I have a pot with a franks gift and a Pennywise in it. I have hit the FG with a bit of pollen of a kush,  but my plan is to bag that plant and hit the PW with a Sativa pollen.  The reason i had two plants in the same pot is i thought one was a boy, I was wrong.  So we go in the shower today and see if we can do this. lol, dumb. Umbra, i see you shaking your head. 

 Keef, good luck doood. we are on your side.


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2019)

I quit !--It's an organized mess -- I'll probably forget to take something anyway -- Just the way it is !-- My pup Jet is busy this morning -- He's watching the Wild Kingdom on TV -- I tbought for sure he had that G- Raffe cornered  -- We'll load up and head out tomorrow -- U see a grow room rolling down the highway -- Might be me ?- I hope I don't have to throw a fit about a window AC unit -- but I will !-- I can't clone if the temp is not below 80 !-- It's still deep summer down here-- Around a 100 every day -- No rain


----------



## umbra (Aug 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I keep my rso in the crisper section of my fridge. Not sure how long it will stay good, but I have a syringe that is over a year old that I made for Puddin. After her tumor started shrinking and she went into remission, she stopped with the rso. She still smokes and takes a tincture, but the 60g in 60 days are over I think. She is currently working 3 jobs, lol.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 17, 2019)

Keef said:


> Hey Gloman !-- Is that NightShade - x ( MZR-X-BBSL)- Or SR91 -x ( MZR-X-BBSL) ?-- Either one ? -- It should light U up ! -- Happy to know they doing U right !--



Yo keef!
These are the SR-91x Mazar x bbsl.
I made some tincture out of 3 sample buds.  Got 5cc. rso from them.   Pretty good I think.
Anyway, it kicks like a mule and relieves my pain better than ANY other I've grown yet.  Even Frank's Gift!  I have been Worshiping the Frank's gift cuz it works so well but there's a new girl in town now!
Talk about huge hard fat buds?
These things are like rocks!
Only problem I see is going to be drying them.  My humidity is way high here now so I'm gonna need a lot of fan action to keep the mold at bay.
Thanks to Dr zymes I have 0 bud rot even tho they were raised outside.


----------



## umbra (Aug 17, 2019)

obsessed with e bikes, lol.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 17, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

I am cleaning my carpet.  Fun stuff.  I have the AC on.  it is hot out already.   

I think I will veg out tomorrow... but.   I have so much shake in my freezer. I need to make some more hash one of these days or do something with it. sigh

Have an awesome Saturday you awesome people!


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 17, 2019)

Hey guys.  Its party time at the ole county park today!  They have r-enactments (civil war) going on, a car show, night time cannon firing, some bluegrass and pulled pork.  Its only 80 today so me'n Harley gonna head up this evening unless we lose our ambition.


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2019)

Pass a good time Nick !-- It's up close to 100 here !

Gloman that is great to hear -- I gotta get some started !-- The mom of course was SR91 --she came to me that way
Sangarara Reserve-x 91 Dragons --
I bred the dad --( MZR-X-BBSL)-- His mom was Mazar-i-Sharif the giant indica of Lebonese Blond Hash fame -- and they told me the Black Berry Snow Lotus male up grades anything U breed it to - He does !-
 Should have a forest after a rain terp profile with earthy - Kush-- Hash undertones !-- It swings a mean hammer !
I wouldn't let it go to full amber - Half amber was almost too much for me !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 17, 2019)

Today must be a work day huh...I trimmed up the bushes at the front of the house and a few out back where I enjoy my evening brew and smoke...now I’m done and I may go there and have a smoke right now...


----------



## thegloman (Aug 17, 2019)

Keef said:


> Pass a good time Nick !-- It's up close to 100 here !
> 
> Gloman that is great to hear -- I gotta get some started !-- The mom of course was SR91 --she came to me that way
> Sangarara Reserve-x 91 Dragons --
> ...



Best description I can give on the terp profile is the old blond Lebanese hash with a sweet undertone.   Very heavy dank smell.   No mistaking this for reggi that's for darn sure!


----------



## thegloman (Aug 17, 2019)

So I had my 1st taste of "store bought" vape carts.
Advertised as 90% THC.
If you ask me......somebody is getting Robbed! Glad I didn't have to pay for it.   My home made tincture blows that crud out the water!  I think he said he pays 40 bucks per cart.
Sheesh!   I could Never afford to Buy my meds.


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2019)

What up ya'll ?-- My moving help is here -- Repeat after me Other Keef !-Raise your  right hand !--No raise your other right hand !- Thou shalt not kill !-- today !
Gloman --I'll cut me one those girls out soon as I can !-- Helps with pain ?-- Made at the farm or made commercially ?- I choose farm made ! -- I think the carts are a little over rated myself but when U in public or traveling they what the doctor ordered ! -- I'm riding a dose of tincture --Easy enough to make and U can't buy dis **** in Texas !- I dosed everybody and sent them to the beach ! --


----------



## umbra (Aug 17, 2019)

thegloman said:


> So I had my 1st taste of "store bought" vape carts.
> Advertised as 90% THC.
> If you ask me......somebody is getting Robbed! Glad I didn't have to pay for it.   My home made tincture blows that crud out the water!  I think he said he pays 40 bucks per cart.
> Sheesh!   I could Never afford to Buy my meds.


The carts are interesting and they have their place, but they are not an answer for everybody. But neither is a tincture. As far as CBD goes, the carts are tested so buying a 18:1 cart, actually is 18:1. Growing cbd rich plants is hit or miss and requires testing to see where the cbd range is at.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 17, 2019)

I have been smoking a lot of cartridges lately.  They state they contain 92-98 percent thc and maybe they do but it is mixed with the "vessel" so to speak and I hate to say it but my homegrown is more potent then the mix in the cartridges.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 17, 2019)

Kinda like this.   I'm smoking Skywalker og tonight


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 17, 2019)

Here's my current selection


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 17, 2019)

Hey ofc...I have to drive all the way to sacramento for a pot store(bout 40 minutes but a pita) so I don’t much...I’ve been in two different pot stores and have not been impressed with the knowledge of anyone I’ve encountered...only bought a bit of stuff as that $hit can be expensive...then again they gave me a couple doobs just for a first time visit...
Hey Keef... let us know when you land and get to sit down...


----------



## umbra (Aug 17, 2019)

In regards to carts, lots of fakes on the street. Yep they are cheaper, but they are just that, cheap. Budbay has them for $12 for a full gram. Ya gotta buy 50 at a time and there are no returns.


----------



## novitius (Aug 17, 2019)

I bought a few carts in Michigan and I agree that my homegrown has a better effect. I use to drive up there for wax to get me through the month. I think it's probably something like they send a sample to the lab and then it gets tested as 90%+ but what we get is diluted. I'm happy with my bud and I agree that shit is super expensive. It adds up fast. But they have their uses.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 18, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Nice quite morning here....still plenty of heat, at least its slowed the passing of time some what....by waiting for cooler air. With all the rain we had up to this point....its now getting very dry,the yard is showing it by turning brown. Got some GDP burning in the bong....Enjoy your day the cannabis way.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Up trying to be quite and let company sleep while I do me some Wake and Bake --My pup Jet been on guard duty !- He said anyone moves or makes noise ? I'm barking !-  He a devil dog !--
I don't want to explain it but apparently Keef sling a mighty Voodoo curse !-- -Shot at and missed ?-- **** at and hit !--- I'm doing alright today !--Got about a 6 hour drive and I'm sending them to the beach for awhile this morning- Then we can load up and head for the Piney Woods ! -- I'm down with U guys about the dispensaries being to expensive !- All the dispensaries in Texas ? -- I ain't fooling nobody ? - U know we got no real dispensaries in Texas ?- I never been to one!

HP - I got something with some GDP in it but it's different now !-- GDP -x- BPU - One Umbra bred -- His BPU is (B) Black Berry Kush --(P) Purple Chitral -- - (U) Uzbekistan hash plant -- The one I grew was a fine blueberry - Shouldn't have been blueberry but it is a fine one -- I had another blueberry from Umbra and couldn't decide which I liked best so I crossed them -- The other blueberry was -- BPU -x- B.B. -- ( Blueberry Blast )-- I'll be getting some seed wet any day now !

Have a good day all !


----------



## umbra (Aug 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC. 57 this morning in the Central Valley. Feels like fall is not far off, lol. It was 107 the other day.


----------



## novitius (Aug 18, 2019)

Morning OFC. Thunderstorms over night I guess. It's muggy again. 50 degrees is a huge shift Umbra. I can't wait to get the 5x5 set up. Pretty soon now. 2 more weeks or so and it the heat should mellow out enough to take an ac unit down. This place so old there's only 3 lines. 1 feeds the kitchen and the bedrooms, 1 feeds the living room/dining room and 1 feeds the outside.... this old shack.... miserable old shack....power line lackin shack....house built on the budget of shack shack.... no basement havin shack....dusty old shack.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 18, 2019)

Good morning stoners...look how early I’m up this morning...nice and cool here on the porch, it’ll heat up but it’s still a cooling trend for a few days...weeks...mommas doing much better but she is going to have surgery on her wrist tomorrow...wish us luck...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2019)

She has to have surgery? Shoot RE, i am sorry, poor lady. I hope it goes perfect. 
Good luck today Keef, let us know how you do.
It was cool here this morning too HP, 59, unusual for Aug in the desert.
I am going to make a peach crisp for the neighbors this morning, they give us pounds of produce.  Smoke um, now.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Sorry you guys have had bad vape carts.  I avoid going to dispensaries in Big Cities.  I saw Harborside in Oakland advertising 1 gram vape carts for 120$!  I get the same brands around Modesto decent prices.  

I bought a 1 gram _live resin_ cart that is the bomb!  Great terps and potent.  I paid like 25$.  30% off this week at the dispensary I went to by Modesto.   The _live resin_ cartridges are the most expensive.   I mainly smoke at home.  If I am out and about and want to be discrete the vape pen is my friend.

Take care of her 2Red.  Things will heal soon I hope.  If you are ever in the Modesto area Umbra or I can hook you up with a dispensary with reasonable prices and great products  They even have dog biscuits and dog tinctures. 

I plan to take it easy today.  Sometimes I get carried away and do all kinds of stuff when I smoke a sativa dominant like  Na Pali Pink. 

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## novitius (Aug 18, 2019)

I've had 1 really good cart actually. Platinum OG. The last one I bought. That stuff was great and it didn't leak. Tasted of citrus and diesel. Ohio has 1 dispo offering carts and throw they're $120!


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 18, 2019)

Good day people.  I gave $50 apiece for those cartridges.  My favorites are the Skywalker og and the Sour Diesel.  We got no dispensaries in the mountain state so we pay a "middle man"  and get gouged pretty good.  Took a while to get into the swing of it but now I like 'em.  I can't grow enuff to make my own carts any more but when I did they were pretty potent.


----------



## umbra (Aug 18, 2019)

just go to budbay.com, lol


----------



## umbra (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm still working on a Cookie's brand cart of London Pound Cake. I think I like it too much


----------



## yarddog (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey folks.     Sheetrock repair today, had a guy just leave that was replacing some cracked tiles in my kitchen.  
Was so slow Friday at work we just stood around and talked all day. 
It's the first slow day we have had since early 2016, so I cannot complain. And we have ten more mechanics than we had in 2015, so things are still busier than they used to be.  
Mack sold every truck it could build this year by the end of February, we are selling any used truck we can get our hands on.   We sell them before they have even been refurbished and repaired.   We went from 2008 to 2016 without selling a single concrete mixing truck, we sold 8 between 2016 and now.  At $275,000 a pop, you got to sell a lot of concrete to pay for that rig.  

We having breakfast for supper tonight.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 18, 2019)

Sometimes breakfast is the right thing anytime!!!


----------



## novitius (Aug 18, 2019)

We had scrambled eggs n bacon for dinner just now.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm back in the woods ! -- unpacking a few things and looking forward to resting my old bones --  Brutal day but it's about done !


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 19, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Wake-n-bake Monday....Glad to hear some cool air is making it out West...it will trickle on in here by Halloween lol. Soon it will seem like home Keef...home with lots of cannabis growing. Good luck for Ms RE.. may the surgeons scalpel be true and the screws set firm. Today is up-pot day on the grow...canopy has exceeded the cups...some hobbies can get old but this one is never boring for me. Got  a sample of Black Pearl burning in the bong ....not bad at all....considering it was growing this time last week.


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2019)

Oh that hurts !- What hurts ?-- Everything !-- Found some tincture - Got to find my pipe -- I'm just try to recover today and try to make my new digs livable -- Setting this grow up is gonna be a challenge !-- Forgot my coffee pot --


----------



## zigggy (Aug 19, 2019)

good morning everyone,,,,,,,whats a cart??????


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2019)

Hey Zig !-- cart ?-- Hash oil cartridges for a vape pen !


----------



## umbra (Aug 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Knee is screaming this morning. Woke me up. Some days I wake up and think I'm not old, lol and other days I wake up and understand why people retire at 62. Some days are a struggle. Tomorrow is 1 of my sisters' birthday. The oncologist told her on Friday that the cancer has a very low rate of reoccurrence and it has not spread to her lymph nodes. Chemo and more surgery are not being considered at this point, no need. Radiation therapy and meds that reduce the estrogen and such.


----------



## novitius (Aug 19, 2019)

Hey OFC. We had lots of rain last night. Good storms. However, my driver window won't budge all of a sudden. It's stuck rolled down! I got soaked by the coldest rain ever. But, I was in swim trunks and flip flops. I kept the seat dry at least.
 How's everybody? I hope the wings are healing on momma bird 2RE. Umbra, I'm glad to hear  the good sis is doing well! 
I'm considering building a rdwc. moar growth.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 19, 2019)

great news umbra ,,,thanks keef had no idea what people were talking about


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 19, 2019)

Well!  Glad to hear you got off the island keef. I hope you get things up and running soon.  It got up to 88 yesterday, kept me'n Harley sittin' in the ac.  I see more of the same in my future as we have more in store.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 19, 2019)

Good morning ofc, up early this morning to take momma to surgery...gonna fix that wrist...the shoulder seems to be improving so that’s good...keef, glad your on the way to re-settling...and getting your grow on...looking forward to your grow pics.


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2019)

Ugh !-- Beat myself up pretty good yesterday-- Looks like rain moving in -- Those 2 little WI - BBSL are revegging nice - Too hot for me to clone and they need some time to grow some more-- Make more clones later --Got to heal up enough to make a run over to clean the house out and put some **** in storage-- House will sell quick once it's on the market -- I'm thinking maybe start a few seed but this grow will probably morph into my grow -- When I buy I may bring the nephew with me and  put his trailor on the property--- I would rather he was my distributor but I can teach him to grow ! -- Still got all my grow stuff on the trailer - Might wait until tomorrow and to  unload it !


----------



## NENugs420 (Aug 19, 2019)

umbra said:


> In regards to carts, lots of fakes on the street. Yep they are cheaper, but they are just that, cheap. Budbay has them for $12 for a full gram. Ya gotta buy 50 at a time and there are no returns.


Are these tested and are their results available?


----------



## umbra (Aug 19, 2019)

No their not tested, lol. They would never pass. The lead content would flag them if not pesticides residue or fecal matter. These are not vape carts you would buy at a dispensary, they just look like they are.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 19, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

I am glad you are growing again Keef!  Awesome!

Brand name vape carts from a licensed dispensary  should not be ok.  You could end up in the ER with some of those street cartridges I hear.
I think I could become addicted to the flavor of those live resin cartridges.  ha ha

Wow sorry Nov!  Driving with a window down in the rain is no fun.  I once drove from the Bay Area to the Valley in a storm and my drivers side window fell down somehow.  It was an automatic window.. I was shocked.   I went over the Pacheco Pass with the wind and the rain in my face coming through the open window.  ugh  I feel for you.

I hope all goes well with your Lady's surgery today 2Red.  Give her lots of love and care.


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2019)

Getting some practice on tiny home living -- It'll take some getting used to but I think I can adjust to this -- Especially if the grow was right out the door ?-- It's not a full plan but I feel something coming together ?-- I let those 2 revegges run for awhile just doing what he been doing -- I can clone dahell out it for 1st crop at the new digs ?-- It's too hot to do much else !-- but the lights are on for the revegges ? -- Maybe get a few seed wet ?-- It would cost too much to turn this thing he using into a proper grow room !--.I might be able to get a few things up sexed and cloned ?
I'm work on getting used to a tiny home -- I can adapt -- Dogs don't like it !-- I'm looking around thinking -- I woulda done it different -- Use my experience with this travel trailer to draw me up what I want ! -- I'm starting to move some but making grandpa noises and moving slow !
I should be able to get around tomorrow--


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2019)

Other Keef say a screened in porch where U could get away from them "F-ing" mosquitoes would be a good place to start ?-- They come at U in packs !--


----------



## novitius (Aug 19, 2019)

B1- it was rough. I only drove about ten miles. Every now and then I'd get hit with a bucket of water. That was the worst part about it. Sounds like you had a much longer drive than I did. Darn electronics in everything these days.


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2019)

RE- They'll pin that wrist back together and with some PT it'll be almost good as new !-- Or good enough anyway !--
Nov -- U shoulda grabbed a garbage can lid and used it like a rain shield-- I hate when stuff like that happens !-- I remember one time I made a turn too sharp and the gear shifter from the column went out the window -- It had been up on the dash till I needed to shift gears cause the pin that held it broke off -- So there I was out in the waste high wet weeds in the rain looking for my Shifter lever !--  U got to have a Shifter !


----------



## umbra (Aug 19, 2019)

not much different than riding a motorcycle, lol. Pacheco Pass has some wind, lol. Seen a motorcycle change 3 lanes while leaning the opposite way.


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2019)

Hot and wet in East Texas !-- It's not the heat it's the humidity -- I ain't said nothing about stupidity - I said humidity !- Humidity !-- That's different ! -- Looking at this RV ?- I could turn something like this into an instant grow room-- Wired for electrical - running water -AC on the roof -Strip it inside ? -- Maybe throw up a layer of that foam insulation on the inside -cover the windows too !-- Hang some lights ?-- Mobile grow room ?
Park them in the pasture in front on God and everybody--Hide a grow right in plain site ? It's a possibility ?-- I'm gonna be flexible !


----------



## umbra (Aug 19, 2019)

there are companies that specialize in that sort of thing, lol.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...6964B179A3FF8B6143F56964B179A3FF8B6&FORM=VIRE


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 19, 2019)

Shoot.  I wonder what that thing costs?  Change it to led and no till beds and I'm in!


----------



## novitius (Aug 19, 2019)

it needs a solar kit and I'm sold too.


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2019)

Can't get the video to run -- but ****'s always cheaper if U build your own !-- Used travel trailer - I know I could convert one to a grow real quick and easy -- If that AC on the roof will cool it I wouldn't even need a window unit but I could if I wanted ?-- I might ?-- LEDs for sure -- These things got a little bathroom too or should I call it a clone room ?--


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2019)

Put my nute water res. Under the trailer and my used nute water tank too -- Pump the nute water in and  around until time to change it--  drain it out the trailers septic system and pump it right out to a veggie garden or something as needed - ?-( When he says veggies he really means something he can ferment !- So says Other Keef !-)- - It deserves some thought ?

Edit :
Keef's RV & Trailer Park ? -- Kinda got a ring to it ?-- No vacancies !--
I'll need to buzz U thru the gate !-- U wouldn't want to come in on foot !- I don't know what it'll be ?-- wild donkeys ? -- Pit Bulls ?-- Emu and Ostrich will stomp U to death just to have something to do ? -- Animals will "F" U  up !--Sounds like a great security system to me - They would probably work for fermented corn ?-- I should probably put up signs warning of meanass animals on the loose ?-- Maybe not ?-- Sign said wait to be buzzed in ?-- Just imagine U sneaking in during the black of night -- Gonna catch that Ole pot farmer off guard and clean him out !-- Pit Bulls is so yesterday !-- U ever fought a pissed off wild jackass ?- in the dark ?- They will bite dahell out U just to say hello --Then they like to do that Mexican hat dance on U !-- U don't know what is after U ?-- Meanass Billy goat would give U a run for your money too !-- I learned about them the hard way -- He caught me about one step short of the fence in the pitch black and kindly gave me an assist clearing that fence !- Only warning is some snorting noise closing on U fast in the dark !-- I never went into that pasture again !-- It was not a short cut to the watermelon patch !-- I was lied to and set up !-- I did not find it funny !-- I thought Satan himself was coming out the darkness after me !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 19, 2019)

Mommas home and sleeping...been sleeping since she got home so I let her...me, I’m enjoying some quiet...making plans and dreaming keef...that’s a start, best to take the time to plan a little...and I know you have been...


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 20, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone...RV and Trailer park does sound nice....but you know how those Texas twisters head straight for a trailer parks, be pink insulation all in those pine trees when its done. Don't forget to put a few wild hogs in there... those smaller boars with the short teeth can open you up like a surgeons scalpel...seen them cut a dog side to side on his chest in one pass. I had to hold the dogs mouth while the"old folks" sutured him. Told me not to let his mouth go.... I was 12 and even then knew if I let him go I was first one bitten. Wild days of hog hunting...1973 a new stock law had been passed and you had to put animals in a fenced location....no more running them wild in the deep woods. You have to remove your stock....hogs are very smart and some just cannot be trapped and have to be hunted. Wishing Ms RE a speedy recovery and everyone a great day! Smoke it while you can !


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2019)

Morning OFC !- Oh yeah !- Now I remember !-- East Texas !
HP they got a feral hog problem down here too !-- I told them I'll do what I can -but - I'm need a bigger smoker !- For female hogs !- Don't be bringing a male hog for me to smoke -- Ain't gonna be no good !- Young female ?- I know what to do with that !--
HP -- Back when I was working in this one horse town hospital -- 3-4-5 year old Junior got too close to the dogs scrap bowl while it was eating -- Dog ate Juniors face up pretty good - -- I had to hold him down while the doc sutured him back together !-He was a handful !- Probably as hard as holding that dog down ?- - Made me deaf for a while too !- See some wild stuff in the ER of a small town !-- Helped deliver a baby in the parking lot - When it's coming - It's coming !-- They couldn't find a cord clamp so I went and got one - That Nurse was freaking out and probably forgot what one looked like ?--Made me think it was her 1st parking other delivery ?-- She had a right to get a little freaky and she was a new Nurse too !-Sometimes U got to scream at them to break the spell-- They can panic and plant a foot and do circles - I prefer they deliver a baby in the hospital not the parking lot !-- Long way to the supply room !


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2019)

I must be high ?-- I'm rambling !-- In the hospital things can get brutal -- Most times a woman who is about to deliver is given a spinal block for a C- section and everyone can take thier time - but sometimes the baby or mom can be in distress and we need to get that baby out now -- Anesthesia gonna knock that mom out and we need that baby out before that medicine gets to the baby !-- Luckily they got this medicine make U forget stuff !-- When we had to crash a mom for an emergency C-section -- I put the tools where the doc could reach them -- My job was to hold her down while the doc  cut her and got that baby dahell out there -- Mom would feel being cut  but not remember feeling it !-- I lay my body weight across her legs and nod to Anesthesia when I was ready for them to open the chute -- Just like the rodeo too - Only had to hold on until the baby was out and the medicine took effect ! -- Then me and the doc could take our time stopping her bleeding and sewing her back up !-


----------



## umbra (Aug 20, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## novitius (Aug 20, 2019)

Keef you're giving me delivery room flashbacks. I remember wondering how man made it so far. How I couldn't imagine delivering children without modern hospitals.


----------



## novitius (Aug 20, 2019)

Good morning OFC!!!
Today's gonna be a good day. Gotta make progress!


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2019)

Normal vaginal delivery ?-- All U gotta do is catch the baby - Mom do all the work -- Use a bulb syringe to clear the air way by suctioning out the child's nose and mouth -- They screaming bloody murder ?-- U know the airway is clear !--
Lay the baby skin to skin on momma -- U ain't finished yet -- Afterbirth be coming out soon !-- Then U can clamp and cut the cord !-- Things can get kinda nasty down there between them legs !


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2019)

Well I sent the Nephew a message at work -- When I buy a place - We'll move your Travel trailer out there too -- What's the chances of dragging this one out there and let me turn it into a rolling grow room ? -- He said -- I was wondering how much trouble it would be to turn that old thing into a grow? -- Not a problem Cuz !-- I like a new project !-- Keep on revegging WI-X BBSL!-- I got a plan for U !---Gonna build U a house to grow in !-- - I was thinking of using 2 bedrooms of a 3 bedroom house - One for veg-- one for bloom -- I can put this thang out back and  work the Camper for awhile instead ?-- Always add another one later ?- Old used campers are cheap !--


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Good day OFC


----------



## Keef (Aug 20, 2019)

It don't have to be cool if the cops would just quit hunting farmers I could live with that !-- Hide a grow travel trailer right out in front of them -- I think this gonna be the White Indica trailer -- 3 more I could have one hellova 4 part rotation ?-- We don't get the tornados so much down here -- The big Destroyer is hurricanes -- Usually we get a few days warning -- Looks like it will get bad ?-- Back your truck up to that travel trailer - I'll pull this one--
Went and picked up a few things -- This is coming together nicely -- I just banged myself up some today installing a new window AC unit-- I need a couple boring days to heal some !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 20, 2019)

Hey there ofc, chilling in the back yard again. I spent most of the day playing with my musical toys...I got drums, guitars, bass, keys, mics and a computer to record all those...fun but my timing seems to be not quite as tight as I once might have been or thought I was...guess I gotta work harder as I’ve been letting myself slide and getting rusty...
mommas resting in bed and chatting with someone as I can hear them thru the bedroom window...
So what we have here is from top left, harlequin regular, the AC/DC CBD(hemp?)
Bottom left, Purple Haze, Amnesia CBD auto, and another purple haze...
The PH, and the Harle are from regular seeds and the others are auto fems...they are at various stages but they’ve all had to struggle this year because I’ve left them several times for about a week each...so they’re doin the best they can...that AC/DC is a cute little thing huh...I guess I was wishful thinking putting up those bamboo supports...I gave’m all a topping of worm castings to be watered in next time they need it...
I think your on to something Keef with the little camp trailer thing...there are a lot of them around and if you never plan to take it anywhere you won’t need to spend the license money...
Have a good evening peeps!!!


----------



## umbra (Aug 20, 2019)

I bought a metronome to help keep a beat. Its lack of practice for sure


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 21, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Had 6 tenths rain yesterday...a nice cooling shower. The animals and plants are showing a change, the cats are eating like horses...getting set to grow some winter fur no doubt. Trees here are mostly deciduous and have started dropping sap...leaf dry down and fall eventually. Plants are growing nicely after up-potting them...very easy growing with the new Led's in veg so far. Wishing everyone a pain and stress free day!


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2019)

Morning OFC  !
I could get down with some that pain free stuff !-- Lawdy !--
Feel like I took a mighty asswhooping yesterday -- Slept  like a rock !-- Woke up moving like a one !-- I ain't doing **** today !-- I'm laying up let my body heal some !-- Dam !-- It's always green in East Texas!-- Looks and feels like rain moving in !-- I'll have to post a pic of those 2 revegges -- Nothing but little 8 inch bushes -- Gonna make plenty clones -- My ex sister in law showed me her house yesterday -- I got to visit with my girl pups for awhile too -- We were happy to see each other !-- They're doing fine !
Ex sister in law got a nice large 3 bedroom frame house on one and a half acres she bought at a bank auction for $24,000 -not long ago -I'm expecting my share of the equity from the house to be $40,000 maybe more !-- Shouldn't be hard to find something ?-- Make one more run on that beach house with some help and put it on the market -- Quicker it's sold -- quicker I get a place !-- I'll have a set of clone's for the new grow --They on the vine right now !- Don't even have to think  about setting up 2 bedrooms as a grow and live in the other - This travel trailer is coming with me --Keep a set of clone's in that little bathroom for the next cycle ?--  Grow trailer #1 ?-- or the White Indica trailer ?


----------



## novitius (Aug 21, 2019)

Morning OFC! The window started working again last night. There's a leak in the windshield seal. The windshield was replaced when we bought the car. It runs right into the dash. I don't know how I never noticed it before but I'm guessing it's got something to do with the window electronics...ATV silicone to the rescue....time to sell this thing and replace it. I'm kinda in a daze this morning. Mebbe I need some coffee. I haven't been drinking much lately. It's muggy out.  90 yesterday and a lil more today I guess.  No progress was made yesterday. Zilch. Was still a good day. 
I'm glad things are lookin up for you Keef.   
I noticed dead leaves on the ground yesterday. They had changed color and everything. They was all  connected to a branch that got clipped from the tree. It kinda freaked me out for a moment.


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2019)

When I rip everything out this travel trailer down to bare walls I think it would be best to cover the inside with those 4x8 sheets of insulation -- I've seen it in plain blue and that one kind with that silver mylar on one side -- I could use that and put the shiny side facing the grow on the inside ?-- I think a layer of insulation would quickly pay for itself in power savings also let me light proof it so U don't see a travel trailer with light showing through cracks !- It would be a quick conversion --


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2019)

Nov -- It's kinda like what Sarge used to say-- If U find yourself walking thruhell ?-- Keep walking !-- Things are looking up !-- Sounds like your car got possessed by a demon!--U got good insurance on it ?-- If so -- I think 12 gauge 00 buckshot to the thing -- I mean shoot the whole dam car up good --Release that demon !--  Call the insurance company and tell them look what someone did to my car !-- I'm be needing a new one !
I make things more complicated than they need to be !--Roll the windows down so U can get out easy -- Then just drive it down the boat ramp make big splash - Climb out - Call the insurance company !- It was an accident !- I need a new car !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 21, 2019)

Good morning yall!

Keef
I built my nursery box out of that Mylar covered insulation.
Works great and its easy to handle as well as relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2019)

What up G ?--- How's those plants doing ?-- I can't wait to get some of those up and working - I knew they momma and introduced her to they poppa !- I thought I had seen some of that mylar covered insulation somewhere in a grow -- I use that stuff to cover the windows too - just wall over them from the inside !--
Outside my door is a wall of trees covered in these wild southern grape vines -- Muscadimes ?-- Vines too thick to get thru !- Well it's not the season but I had forgotten about them - Left my fermenters over there anyway but - I'll ferment some next year --


----------



## novitius (Aug 21, 2019)

Keef I been sitting here watching  300 and thinking along the same lines. I could park it in the hood and shoot the shit out of it. They'd buy it. I was just thinking I'd torch it lol. But you're way sounds more fun.

Morning Gloman!!!


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2019)

Get a rolling start down that boat ramp and gun it !-- Splash down !-- Put on a nice show right in front of everybody -- Something got stuck under the brake peddle and I couldn't stop !-- Where I get my new car ?


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Good morning Guys
I am sure getting tired of this heat.  Autumn.. where are you?


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm there Burnin1 !
Smugglers do the splash down into the Rio Grande river all the time -- Leave the stolen car in the river and drag the load on over to Mexico and try again later !-- Nothing the border patrol can do but watch !-
U gonna get a new car might as well put on a good show ?-- How far U think U can jump it into the lake or river ?-- Don't do it wearing a life jacket and crash helmet-- That would be kinda obvious ?


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey folks.  I think it might be a little cooler today.  I like my new lawn guy.  He did a good job & I know Harley appreciates it.  Squatting  in tall grass when you are a Shih-Tzu gots to be a bummer


----------



## novitius (Aug 21, 2019)

Keef said:


> Get a rolling start down that boat ramp and gun it !-- Splash down !-- Put on a nice show right in front of everybody -- Something got stuck under the brake peddle and I couldn't stop !-- Where I get my new car ?



Keef, I'm gonna tell you a story. It's was a rainy night in Myrtle Beach, S.C. A tropical storm was moving in and Nov was young and wild. Full of Jack Daniels too. I hopped in my truck and wondered why it was so clean. I drove down the strip nice and steady. Was patient in the clusttuck that is traffic there... passed the bike cops fine and the golf cart cops left me alone. I was clearly trashed. I got to the route that takes you out of town and layed the peddle down. That truck jumped to life immediately and went half sideways on me. Trucks running good in the rain, ok! I got back in lane and settled at the last light before the straight. I lit a smoke and the light turned green. I floored it, right passed the police station as a cop was filling his car. The cop jumped in his cruiser and came after me. He got up behind my rear and nudged me. Truck lost traction and my dumb drunken self straightened it out off the road and facing a huge retention pond. I drove straight into that damn pond. The truck floated for a minute then water started pouring in. The cops screamin "get out of the truck", got his gun drawn. I scrambled out the window and dove off the hood... I was gonna get away! He walked the edge and followed me to the other side. When I tried to run he tazed me. Soaking wet...I cracked a tooth that night.  That wasn't my truck. The driver left the keys in the ignition and I had just hopped in and drove away.... Felony 2.
 So, I aint takin my  car any where near the lake LOL! They'll say I stole another one!! I'm thankful for that officers clear mindedness. He could've shot me. But he knew I was just a friggin dumb mofo...


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 21, 2019)

Keef,  I ain't gonna say I done tha before but I had a '86 Trans-am that disappeared one night.  Never was seen again.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2019)

Good morning all, 
Company is the theme around here from now till sept.  Making a lot of tincture lately, i hope my pennywise outdoors gives us 2 pounds again this year, don't think it will. BUT, we have almost 2 months left, right?
Keef, thinking of you and this new beginning. 
Gloman, how is it going? I know it is hard.


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2019)

U make that monthly insurance payment every month and what do U get for it ?-- Time for them to spend some that money they got from U ?-- I would go for big air and some people around that don't know what U just did and will bear witness to what they saw !-- I was just sitting there filming the water when this car suddenly accelerated and jumped into the water -- I accidently got the whole incident of film - Wanna see ?-- Look at that jump !-

Edit : - Nov -- Maybe splash down ain't such a good idea in this case ?
Like Nick said though sometimes a car gets stolen never to be seen again .
Hey Rose !- Looking good !


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm kinda partial to an emergency flare pistol myself -- Sometimes **** catch fire round me !--


----------



## novitius (Aug 21, 2019)

now we got all this collaboration. We need a few more votes here. Honestly, flare gun is winning in my book.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Very nice pics Rose.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2019)

Park the car where it will be found - throw some gas inside the car -- Leave the window down -- Then do a drive by with the flare pistol - pop right thru the window -- They don't come back from that ! - Dam vandals !-- Why someone want to do that to U ?-- Probably did it after  they stole your lap top and some other expensive stuff out the car!- Bastids !- Mighta been several thousand dollars worth of **** in that car !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 21, 2019)

Howdey yall! 
Every day is a new experiance! lol A person really should be educated on dementia and special elder needs before they take on this responsibility.
Keef
I had to chop the girlz before they turned amber.  They made it to cloudy at least and its all drying now. I'm not pleased but I feel much safer without it growing right now.   There's been entirely too many ppl here lately.
Thanks Rose.  I'm doing my best.
My Dr prescribed Xanax for me and I've never taken it before.  She said she thinks it will help but I'm not sure how me taking pills makes my aunt not nutty?  lol.  I can only smoke SO much weed.


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2019)

Them 12 gauge flares can also be fired from a shotgun -- buckshot to tear **** up followed by a flare to light it up !-


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2019)

Gloman
It should do U just fine Cuz - Full amber on that one would glue U in place !
I had a run on those Xanax  -- U do **** then don't remember doing it !-- Mix it with some morphine and it don't turn out well !-- It didn't for me anyway !-- Lucky for me I was able to pull off the brain damaged thing or I woulda been in jail !


----------



## novitius (Aug 21, 2019)

Gloman I'm with Keef on the Xanax. For one they're highly addictive. Drinking in combination can produce some sketchy results. Mixing opiates and benzos are the express lane to OD.  Coincidentally, pot, is one of the best ways to kick a benzo habit tho...it may work out well for you. Just be careful and cook before you pop that ladder....


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2019)

I quit going to the doctor because all the poison they have given me - I am not a fan of withdrawals -- I did the addiction thing - It only leads to withdrawals or death --
I'd go to the clinic if I had an infection or some respiratory crap I couldn't kick -- but I don't trust doctors !--I am not a good patient !- I participate in my health care - I been where U go when he says just take these pills - It ain't pretty !-- I ask too many questions or sit there nodding my head thinking-- U are so full of **** !- I ain't doing that !--  That one medicine said one the side effects of taking it was "anal leakage "-- How sick do U have to be to take something like that ? -- Side effects might be worse than the drug or the disease ?-- Plus the doc who prescribed it might be full of more **** than a Christmas turkey !-- 3 minutes after he enters the exam room he already knows what he's giving U !-- He only sees several dozen patients a day - U are just a number not a priority !--The important thing to him is that bonus big Pharma gives him to push thier brand of **** !-- No U shouldn't have generic U need this brand name right here !


----------



## umbra (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey everyone. Tired. Working with co worker who came out from S Carolina to help me. I have a pile of work and I'm not getting any younger. Gave him a bud of mimosa, lol. He got real high. So I gave him a bud of sundae driver. Heading to Healdsburg tomorrow, 6 am.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 21, 2019)

good evening friends ,,,


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey Zig !-- U still working nights ?

That Mimosa is good weed Umbra -- He should have been impressed-- I'm still looking around to see what kind of quality these people can afford !-- I'm gonna  need a market !- The nephew got a small market - We can build on that just take some time !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 21, 2019)

Gloman, my wife has taken Xanax for quite a while and was also taking norco for her back pain...the doc finally said, hey you shouldn’t take those together so now she takes Paxil and Norco....she’s pretty good about not abusing but I worry just the same and try to get her to use pot instead...she does for sleep but she does not like to get high...(I do)...Xanax will just make you sleep as far as I can tell...
I agree with ya on the dementia stuff, I think I’ll tell my kids to read up cuz I went through it with my dad and I guess I’m next and it would be nice to have a conversation about it first so they know what to expect...hopefully I can trust my kids and I’m not so sure about the doctors...


----------



## novitius (Aug 21, 2019)

umbra said:


> Hey everyone. Tired. Working with co worker who came out from S Carolina to help me. I have a pile of work and I'm not getting any younger. Gave him a bud of mimosa, lol. He got real high. So I gave him a bud of sundae driver. Heading to Healdsburg tomorrow, 6 am.


 I haven't tried Mimosa or Sunday Driver but I was just reading about them. Is it true they consider Mimosa to be a strain that is good for freshman smokers? It's Clementine x Purple Punch, correct? I have tried both of those and neither would I have recommended to a newbie. I'm just wondering b/c I see  you guys talk about it. Is Sunday Driver in the same ball park? That sounds like a real relaxing stone.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 22, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... I agree on the Xanax and Lortabs ...seen them abused for years around here...avoid if possible. When they are abused in high doses the user starts speeding it seems. Our medical profession is based on the $$$ and your health is not their first concern as Keef mentioned. The Lortabs have acetaminophen in them and damage the liver... friends who drink and do them ended up with Hepatitis and Interferon treatments. They released a new report on Dementia couple weeks ago...Inflammation high on the list....stress...diet...lack of activity. 30 minutes daily exercise lowers the chance of dementia by 60%...I know of no drug that can give that kind of results ...not to mention other positive effects from it. My Mom died at 61 from Dementia and strokes and never smoked or drank but did take antidepressant... as it progressed she would think it was 2 of me...always worrying about the other boy. I would try to explain to her there is only one...she would tell me no its another one here. Her condition was empty nest syndrome...never adapted to life after the kids left. Off for a walk....Have a great day the cannabis way !


----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I wouldn't call mimosa good for freshman, lol.


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2019)

Morning OFC !
I'm one of those that have a speedy reaction to narcotics - up to a point-- Vicodin didn't touch my pain so it was right up to Norco -- Less Tylenol more narcotics-- Then Oxycodone- Settled in on time released Morphine - Well it was time released when U want it to be !-- They also threw stuff at me like Xanax and muscle relaxers --I was a binge drinker too --  It's a wonder I survived it !-- There were times I ran low on narcotics and even used junkie tea ( steeped dried  poppy pods )-to keep the withdrawals away -- Ain't no way to live ! -- 
Wake and Bake - Let's do this day !


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2019)

I object to The Mad King calling himself "The Chosen One "-- Dude that's my job !-- Back off !


----------



## thegloman (Aug 22, 2019)

Lol
Yall are right on the money with the benzos and narcotics!
I had to deal with narcotic addiction on a couple different occasions.   I'm not easily given to slavery which is what I call addiction. 
In my old age I've acquired a Full respect of these drugs and even though they are still necessary on occasion Ill Never let my guard down again.
I looked up the negative effects listed on Xanax and I can't believe its a legal drug!  Its a KILLER!
Keef
I still use jukie tea.  Its way too nasty to use much of but it sure does help when you can't move and just want to cry ya hurt so bad.   I grow just enuff poppies for my own and they are beautiful.


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2019)

What up G ?-- True dat !-- There's a time and place when drugs like narcotics are necessary - I would take them but only short term - Maybe a week max !-- Junkie tea nasty ?-- 
They do not understand Cuz -- I do !-- Tell U something -- Scratch them poppy pods a few days before U take them down -- Make a stronger tea -- be hard to abuse junkie tea !
I do pretty good if I take my high THC coconut extract regularly - Needs some high CBD weed in it but I'm an old stoner I can handle the buzz - It does slow me down though !-- I'm old I'm supposed to slow down anyway !- I think we got scattered  showers moving in again today-- I'm still a little sore from the move and fell out a window and got scraped up some installing that window AC -- How U fall out a window installing a window unit Keef ?-- It's difficult but I managed to get it done -- Left arm let me down when I needed it !--


----------



## novitius (Aug 22, 2019)

Morning OFC!! It's rainy here, rained all night. Thank Jeebus the window rolled up finally. I took some of the Peyote Critical to some friends sitting in hard times. 20 minutes after lighting up everybody was relaxed and calm. Anyone who has tried it complains there's barely a head high so I have to repeat it was made for oil.  But shortly after they realize they got less aches and they're noticeably happier. I smoke it and forget where I left my brain.  
I whole heartedly agree that addiction caused by doctors is modern day slavery!!!!!! Change is coming tho guys, it's a coming. 
G-man, dementia is setting in on my mom. Some days she thinks I'm her husband. Some days she is in love with a Nigerian scammer pretending to be a Spec Ops American in Syria whom is going to take her away to a million dollar home, yet he has her wiring money and sending I-tunes and Amazon gift cards. Somedays she's just violent and mean. It's very hard to watch and live with. She no longer showers or cleans up after herself. Doctor's seem to not care.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 22, 2019)

Dang bro!  I don't mean to laugh at your pain, but I can't help picturing you fall thru.  Come on.....that's funny like wil-e-coyote realizing he stepped off the cliff.  I hope you didn't get too hurt.
Yeah I know we aren't supposed to talk of such things but I've found in general, any natural plant used as intended is beneficial.  Its MAN that messes things up by "improving" on Gods design.


----------



## thegloman (Aug 22, 2019)

Nov
I hear ya about the doctors!
In the beginning they asked me if I was gonna be there and take care of her meds n stuff which I have No problem with but the mood swings are difficult.  Last week she swore to her family ( who only sees her for money) that I wanted to kill her and came down to my living area and stole my 9mm.   Some days are better than others.
Doctors don't care as long as somebody else is there for the dirty work.


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2019)

G -- Straight up Wiley Coyote  !--and fell into stuff too -- I'll recover - Back is stiff -- Got some scratches and bruises - Nothing bad or permanent--- I'm to that sore now where I'm moving slow but need to move some to loosen everything back up -- Gonna be in the 90s today with high humidity -- Maybe I need to lay up another day --It hurts when I do this !--  Can't think of anything that just has to be done today !--


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good morning Friends






Enjoy this day!


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 22, 2019)

Is it Friday already?  Not to sure about that but it is a good day to get high!  I been enjoying a nice cool morning with some off and on rain.
Just sitting on the back porch with coffee and GSC watchin a crane fishing for his lunch.


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2019)

Hey Burnin1 -- Dude it's Thursday -- Let me hit what U smoking real quick ?--
Was that Nov or HP asking if Mimosa is good for a novice ?
I've grown several things from seed I got from Umbra -- I don't think he grows anything for a novice ?- He do nothing but potent Dank from what I have seen !---All his stuff I've grown had one thing in common -- I call it The Umbra Frost !-  I need to walk over and get a pic of those White Indica stumps -- They've revegged and  steady growing limbs - Gonna make all the clones I need ! -- I thought about starting some seed but decided against it for now -- Too hot and I'll have the time to do all sorts of **** waiting on a 1st crop of WI-X BBSL to come in ! --


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2019)

We smoke a neuroprotectant every day, we aren't getting no stinking dementia.  Get that out of your pretty little head, as my dad used to say. 
Good morning all. Umbra, glad you got some help.  Keef, you sound good. Gman, keep hanging in. HP, all the rest of you, hi and hugs.
Mimosa, i have those seeds someone gifted me. I will pop them this winter. 
So, we have a new patient, a 12 year old big 157 lbs boy  that has autism and doesn't speak. He watches youtube and eats fruit loops  and chicken nuggets, that is all... we seem to be finding out as all of us true hippies knew, that thc may be the big help not cbd for this condition. The doctors have given up on him but his parents haven't. They have studied cannabis and thinks it will help him. Wouldn't that be wonderful? He is in the south of course.  Keef, if you need a niche 1:1 thc cbd might be what you need to help all the kids in texas.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2019)

Ps, i had natural childbirth. LOLOLOL


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 22, 2019)

I am retired. it is hard for me to keep track of the days sometimes. 
Have a hit of this Blue Dream I grew Keef.  

Mimosa is great!  I purchased 2 one gram cones at a dispensary for $5 each.  The label said they tested at 24% THC.   The flavor was good as well.
Umbra tells me there is a price war between two dispensaries in the Modesto CA area. woo hoo  I love those prices.


----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2019)

Home from Healdsburg. Picked up a live resin cart of mango shortcake … awesome


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2019)

Burnin1 -- I find out what day it is by looking at my phone - Without that I wouldn't have a clue --
Pick up truck with a confederate battle flag covering the back window - Several political name decals and a gun rack -- Only thing that was missing is a shotgun on the gun rack with the barrel pointed toward the driver !-- I don't know how well I'm fit in over here ?--  I ain't like them ! -- I'm a crazy old pot growing hermit I don't have to mess with them much !-- I can turn the crazy up if I need -- Most scared of crazy or brain damaged people -- I know how to use that !
I can make it work ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2019)

Nov, sundae driver is grape pie x fruity pebbles og. Don't think it for freshman smokers


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2019)

Mmmm !-- Sounds tasty Umbra-- I hate U Cuz -- What U got on deck there ?-- Did U ever start that London Bridge ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2019)

yes I did. still vegging


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2019)

Cool !-- I thought all U had to do was throw some seed in the dirt and couple weeks later it comes up with the bud already in a jar aging ?


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Cool !-- I thought all U had to do was throw some seed in the dirt and couple weeks later it comes up with the bud already in a jar aging ?


Now that's an auto I wanna grow!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 22, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> I am retired. it is hard for me to keep track of the days sometimes.
> Have a hit of this Blue Dream I grew Keef.
> 
> Mimosa is great!  I purchased 2 one gram cones at a dispensary for $5 each.  The label said they tested at 24% THC.   The flavor was good as well.
> Umbra tells me there is a price war between two dispensaries in the Modesto CA area. woo hoo  I love those prices.


Me too burnin, I often forget what day it is!!!...but I ain’t worried, Rose says I won’t get dementia, long as I keep smoking the weed!!! I’m down...think I’ll go out and burn 1 right now!


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2019)

RE --Cannacaps -- I used to say I don't have to worry about cancer !-- I'm on the pill !- Now that I'm taking tincture I need a new way to say it !--
Nick it seems that's what some people think -- Anyone can grow weed !-- Plant some seed then leave it up to mother nature until U  go get your bud in the fall -- It ain't really like that ya'll !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 22, 2019)

I do get my daily edible keef, home made you bet...I got this little auto girl growing here in my back yard...AC/DC...She’s little in stature but she’s kinda cute too...I wonder is this hemp?, kinda looks like some of the pictures I’ve seen of hemp...I checked on leafly and they said, “Oops, it’s not available in your area”...I say fooeeeyyy, it’s right in my back yard...a taste anyway...shes small because she was neglected, but she’s tough...and starting to make flowers...g’night ya’ll...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 22, 2019)

And one more thing...I don’t know what I smoked tonight but it’s got me buzzed pretty good...it was just a couple of vials of ground up weed that I used to roll one...now I’m gonna have to go thru that all again to find it...


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2019)

Good deal RE -- The medicine taken orally will keep Dementia away - Nice little plant -- I'll have to get me a good high CBD plant -- With a continuous grow I only need the one -- I got some those valentine crosses Rose and Umbra did and CBD Crew's Indica- I need to get me a good one cut out from the herd -- I take the tincture 2 -3 times a day -- All high THC can be a bit much trying to control pain and some my other problems -- I need some high CBD in it so I can cut back on the THC some -- I'll get there !-- Pretty lit up tonight -- Tincture and the pipe be working me ! -- I'm recovering from my fall out the window and moving better but a pressure change in the weather got my face mad !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 23, 2019)

I use the high cbd weed as a kind of reducer...or mixer...mix it in to make that big thc weed doable...for me anyway...my big weed is prolly not that...big


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 23, 2019)

I been sitting here thinking about the grow.  I have some pretty potent stuff coming down the pike.  My veg tent is full of gg#4 and girl scout cookies, the flower room is full of a variety of stuff and like it or not I will have some pretty unique offspring if anyone wants 'em.  I don't think he got 'em all but that sonic screwdriver male was determined.  Anybody wants some for fun there's some pretty potent genetics in this grow.  Keef, I'll gurantee there's a keeper in there if you want to look fer it.  He got BOCf2, GDPxBPU, girls scout cookies, and Sugarface which is a killer hybrid.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 23, 2019)

I gave up on the cbd weed.  In an illegal state with no testing and no room for a bunch of questionable weed I just decided to stick with what I know.  I can look at it and know its gonna kick my butt to the couch or send me out to build something.  cbd is all guesswork to me at least for now


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 23, 2019)

Your absolutely right nick, unless you can test the cbd, you won’t know. I know what the cbd part can do because I have had some that yielded a very nice relaxing result...but I need to learn how to clone so if I ever catch another, I can maybe keep it...You can check the thc pretty easy though...


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 23, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Wake and Bake on a Friday morning is delightful indeed...trying another sample of Black Pearl today....nice morning smoke...kinda a uplifting buzz. Couple more months on the cure and it will be a fine choice anytime. I like the "on the pill" rating Keef lol. I made a few canna-caps back on the 4th of July...used the coconut oil method....turned out nice...used some Dynamite to make it. Dyna is a squat lil Indica and the caps provide a upper buzz at first them mellow on down to a couch lock. 1 cap is not that much....2 can put you on the bed a while. I guess that varies person to person...body weight...tolerance and what not. I like them though and will use Keef's terminology of "being on the pill" lol. Have a great day the cannabis way.


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2019)

Morning OFC !
I might live !-- I could tell the difference between the caps when I was using half CBD Crew's Indica and half high THC in the caps -- So I'll be after some high CBD -- I'd like a cut that was already tested - Just to know - 
Nick accidental breeding sometimes throw some monsters -With the genetics U got U know it will be good U just need to find something tasty among them !-- Save me some those seed !-- It'll be awhile before I can get to them but can't go wrong with something like U got --
Talking to the nephew and he's wanting to start more seed -- He got the grow bug after growing those 2 little WI-X-BBSL!--I'm easy !- 4 wheeler flipped on him several years ago and broke his face up pretty good - His brain didn't get messed up as bad as mine !- We get along well !-- 
Yeah RE - U gotta be running a continuous garden to clone - U do just fine with those autos for now - Things change and U get another grow space - We'll have U cloning in no time !


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2019)

I saw my ex for the 1st time in awhile when I got to visit with the dogs she took from me -- Divorced life has not agreed with that girl !--I think she drinks some -- Looks like she got some kind of Voodoo curse or something on her ?--


----------



## novitius (Aug 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC! Days of the week don't mean anything to me anymore unless I have appointments. I miss plenty of those. Kinda burned out on my supply. Definitely going to need all the variety next run.2 strains aren't cutting it. Good to hear everyone is doing well. Gloman I might be interested in some of those down the road myself. 
 Happy Friday friends!


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## JimmyNugs (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm nearly 50 and fart ALL the time !!
Can I come in?

Also, thanks for the nod @Keef


----------



## novitius (Aug 23, 2019)

Hey Jimmy! Welcome to the OFC. Lots of talk and lots of growing in here. I just stopped by your thread.


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2019)

Drag up a chair Jimmy and welcome !-- The OFC is more of a community than a nursing home !-- There's young and old and in between -- There's people from the States ----Australia and Canada-- Just your run of the mill international club for pot farmers - U growing ?- If so --what and how-- or want to learn ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2019)

Stormy in East Texas today-- Laid up in bed with the dogs watching the rain out the window and nursing a nice buzz !
I've about recovered from the move and falling out the window -- **** left a mark !-- I'll be sore a few more days but I'm moving some again !
I gotta quit doing that Wiley Coyote stuff !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 23, 2019)

Good morning ofc, hope everyone is doing well...I got a bunch of non weed related trimming to do today so another cuppa and maybe a toke...ya’ll have a good day!


----------



## JimmyNugs (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks folks,

@Keef , just about to harvest a few Amnesias (all like pic) that I've grown in soil. Last week or so now as I got a couple clumps of amber just showing through.
Gonna wait til about 20% Amber as i'll use it for the buzz.
Ak47 a week or two later, but will give this one about 30% so it's food for sleep, then I have a whole mess of plants on the go.
Always learnin' n lovin'


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2019)

Work it Jimmy !-- Beautiful girl !-- I'm a water pharmer but I just moved and waiting to sell the beach house so I can buy me a little country place and get back to growing -- I was running a 4 part bloom rotation of 60 day finishers -- I'm kinda Snow Lotus heavy on my seed -- I lined up about a dozen 12 inch tall girls from different varieties  and hit them with the BBSL Pollen- I was running aero under LEDs --Right now I 'm staying in a travel trailer at my nephew's place -- I had sent him some seed and guided him thru the grow -- He harvested and we got the stumps to reveg - So I'll leave here in a few months with a grow room full of clones-
-- It's just some OFC genetics -- One Umbra bred -- The White -x- Nepal Indica then I bred it to Black Berry Snow Lotus-- I got from another member !--


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

Welcome Jimmie!


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 23, 2019)

Nice plant Jimmy...good luck with your harvest!


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2019)

Jimmy nugs, not many people run Amnesia haze on this site. Its more an EU thing than an US thing. Its a good strain though. 1 of my work is amnesia haze and Box of Chocolate. More of a bitter chocolate haze than sweet. Sharp and terpy, very distinctive.


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2019)

Rained on me off and on all day -- Stock market fell 600 points -- They burning down the rain forest -- I'm sure everything will be fine ?-- NOT !--I guess it could be worse - We could get in a trade war with China ?-- Nevermind !-- Time to burn something right now fore something else happens ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2019)

They gonna find some stuff and things in the Amazon exposed by the burning -- They get too close to figuring it out-- it'll end up like the middle east -- A place where peace can not be allowed to happen !-- Ole Keef knows what the symbols of the Snake - the Eagle and the  Crescent Moon  mean on those national flags --They really really old symbols to mark who controls that land !---Sang Real ?-- - Talk about your very deep state ?--I might be a bit high ?- U may need a few hits of this to see it clear as I do ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 24, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...1.2 inches of rain yesterday...a large area of thunderstorms in the Gulf is sending a lot of moisture inland over us, so more of the same for the next couple days. There is a promise of a cool front by next Friday...yayyyy! Mowed yard and then cut and chopped wood in a ravine yesterday....feeling 103 years old today lol...back sore...hands sore...hips dragging...I might be an OF . Gives me ample excuse to wake-n-bake today...like I needed one . Sampling some AK47 today....got that fruity taste just perfect for breakfast baking. Enjoy the day!


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2019)

Morning OFC !
WildBill welcome to the OFC -- I'm an indoor grower so I may not be of much help ?-- I'm sure someone else here can put U on the straight and narrow - Rose is an outdoor organic pharmer with much knowledge--All I know is if U ain't making mistakes U not learning !- U get up and get back to it !-- I have seen varieties that drop the fan leaves in late bloom -- Almost like self trimming - Did U do any thing different this run over your 1st ?--   Pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable !-- We'll figure it out !
HP - I got something that started with the AK -- I bred the AK to that BBSL stud I had -- It took some of that fruity terp profile away -- So I bred the AK -x-BBSL to BPU-X-BB out the house of Umbra -- I'm eager to start some seed and see what I did -- The  BBSL seems to dominate when it comes to the terps on crosses - With that earthy / hash/ Kush profile - The BPU-X-BB is blueberry dominate -- So by slamming the 2 dominates together I'm hoping for sparks in the way of some tasty variation in terp profile !
Time for more coffee and refill this pipe -- Looks Overcast- I would guess we got more rain coming too ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Cup of Joe and some orange cream vape cart. Up potting some plants


----------



## novitius (Aug 24, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Geez Hollowpoint, working your butt off! It's been raining here too. The Amazon is on fire guys. A lot of it. When is gone will they use hemp to remediate the soil? Wouldn't that be spectacular? All these fires around the world. Maybe the world did end in 2012.  
 That Holy Grail kush is some good stuff!


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 24, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Sipping a cup of coffee and smoking a live resin vape oil cartridge.  Yumm!






Enjoy this day friends!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2019)

Good morning all, Welcome to ofc WildBill. This is the first year in 10 that i don't have yellowing leaves. The plants need a bit of nitrogen even in flower, that is what greens up the leaves. I cut if off about  the middle of Sept, and harvest the middle of October her in the northwest. It is normal for them to yellow in the fall.
HP, i love ak 47. I haven't grown it but it is a nice sativa. Umbra your breakfast sounds lovely orange juice? ha
So  i made a cake for our rehab guy's birthday. He wanted a yellow cake with strawberry frosting.... I called it kinda gay cake.. I hope that doesn't offend anyone, i laughed and laughed.  I think my gay nephews wouldn't even order that. Anyway, I am no baker so i got a yellow cake mix and bud bought a can of frosting.. i read the ingredients and knew i couldn't poison him with chemicals in a can... yuck.  so I made a fresh strawberry icing with whipped cream and cream cheese, omg it was yummy. 
For the newer folks, i picked up a couple of "kids" at a dispensary last feb. They came to washington to get clean. They were a mess that day. Anyway, they are wonderful and have been clean 6 months this next week. His  mom is flying out for that. They will go home in April but he has to do a stent in jail  for 3 months first. I have ended up loving both these kids. They make me laugh. They have embraced clean living. 7 people have died since they have been here in there home, from meth being mixed with fentanyl. 
Sorry for the book, i missed a few days.


----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2019)

Took my co worker on a drive to see how the homeless live in this part of Cali. There is a tent city. They have porta potties and showers and running water. There are security guards at the gate and they sign in and out. Many go to work by bicycle. It is not lawlessness with people defecating in the street and shooting up marijuana, lol.


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2019)

Bill - I know about heat-- In Texas it do get hot--So I'm an indoor grower-- I do a continuous grow soon as I get set back up -- Your plants will put it's effort into making bud instead of leaves -- It might hurt your harvest weight some but they should finish for U !-- I just started some seed myself -- I tried to up load some pics and it failed -started 5 each - - Mimosa with a Double Purple Dojo dad -- Nurse Larry -- A blueberry from stacking 2 of Umbra's blueberries ( GDP-X BPU)-x- ( BPU -x- BB)- A blueberry with a chocolate dad --and something else !- Looking for my girls !-- I was gonna post a pic of those 2 revegges WI-X BBSL-- Gonna be plenty clones !-
Edit -- forgotten one -'(AK -x-BBSL)-x- (BPU-X-BB)


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2019)

The nephew wants to set up a veg area here to get started so I got a couple walls to build so I can install an AC -while those seed germinate - I got to cool it off -- I have trouble cloning over 80 degrees and I see about 2 dozen cuts I could take !-- Not that I need that many yet !-- I'm gonna see what I can do in soil - Been awhile I might need advice -- In water I pretty much put everything on timers and it runs itself -


----------



## novitius (Aug 24, 2019)

HI WildBill! WElcome to the OFC  I'd just take those leaves as they let me. If you give it a slight tug and it pops off it was meant to be imo.


----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2019)

WildBill said:


> Mourning Keef,
> Thanks for the invite..I'm still scratching my head to what went wrong..Followed the same procedure as last year..Maybe it's the strain (Gelato) that is the problem..Can get into the 100s here,but usually in the upper 90s..My other two plants are doing fine..One plant is from Mexican bag seeds and the other is Purple Bud..I researched the Gelato and found the plant should take high temps..Anyway,Learning will growing..
> Do you think the Sugar leaves will keep the plant growing so the Buds can crystallize more ??


Trim to the extreme is common in flower. More like defoliate, lol. Yes it develops large quantities of trichomes.


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2019)

Moving like a dam grandpa here !-- The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak -- Need to keep moving and build up some stamina -- I got no major health issues I'm just in piss poor physical condition !-Ole shattered face is doing better than I expected -- The move last weekend --the falling out a dam window probably got something to do with me feeling beat up  -- Got my scooter on the charger -- Little over 500 miles on it and it got carburetor trouble !-- Too hot to do anything outside anyway !- Where my pipe ?--


----------



## novitius (Aug 24, 2019)

Keef, I been sharing those caps I made from your recipe. People really like em! If I take 2 in the morning I'm in need of a nap by noon.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 24, 2019)

Hey Bill, my old band used to play at a bar called “Wild Bill’s” you didn't owned a pub back in the 70’s did you?


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2019)

Nov are U doing the dry decarb caps or extracting with coconut oil then filling caps with the oil ?--Either way works-- They good for whatever ails U !- It will mess U up U take too much too !- - I found putting the oil in caps is just too messy !--Then I ran out of empty caps so I just decarb a small jar of weed  at 275 for 45 minutes to an hour - Then fill the jar up with warm oil when the decarb is over - The goodies are dissolved in the oil and I filter off the weed - If U want it stronger use the oil on another batch of decarb !

I was chatting with my deceased little brother's ex - - We always got along --She having some test done -- If it comes back positive for cancer - I'm start treating it !- She a weed novice - smoked some when she was younger -- Make her up a jar of my medicine and build up her tolerance some and then do the 60 grams of RSO in 60 days if she wants !-Maybe all will be well and it won't be necessary -- 
Been watching the nephew move a quarter pound he had on hand by the half ounce !-- He does have a nice little market here to build on !-- $750 a quarter pound -- There's no profit at that price ?-- I told him dude your profit margin be a little bit  better when U grow it !----I think he was getting $125-150 a half OZ -- It was decent weed too - Not as good as OFC weed  but nice !


----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2019)

Keef you got PM


----------



## Keef (Aug 24, 2019)

I got it Umbra - Thanks !-- Headed out for supper -- I better roll me a couple joints -- I hate riding with someone else -- Never know when U gonna get back !-- I better burn me one and take some tincture -- Having supper with D.D.'s family !-- Not real excited about it if U can't tell -- I'm gonna be civilized -- Maybe !


----------



## novitius (Aug 24, 2019)

Keef- is just the dry herb but it works fine! I felt the same way about the oil. Good vibes to your family!


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 24, 2019)

Hey Umbra.   BOC f2 in the house!


----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2019)

How she smell?


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 24, 2019)

Like sweet heaven


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2019)

Wow, that is beautiful Nick! Frosty goodness, i just smoked some of that tonight. I like a lot.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 25, 2019)

Hey ofc, bout midnight in California, I’m sittin in my garden smokin some pot and a cigar...I only inhale the pot but once in a great while I get confused...hate it when that happens as I kinda lose my head for a bit...takes me breath away...nice and cool out here with a breeze...
Nice flowers Nick, makes me anxious to get started indoors this fall...
By the by, Rose, you are a wonderful person!!! A genuine hero I say!!!


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 25, 2019)

Morning OFC... St Nick....that is a sexy plant there! That should be on the plant of the month for the forum.... Great job on genetics by Umbra! ...Welcome aboard WildBill. Keef that sounds like a tasty combo you made with the AK...I'm always impressed by AK's yield...not to mention its effects. I've noticed the freshest cannabis seems to relieve pain the best...2 bowls of AK yesterday and I was off rolling again despite all the damage done the day before... and best of all...no need for man made pain meds! I capped the day off with a canna cap and this morning I am brand new again lol. Might go out and pull down the competitions signs ...since I feel so frisky lol. A day with cannabis is a great day indeed.


----------



## novitius (Aug 25, 2019)

Morning OFC. Had a large dose of RSO last night. Very, very medicated this morning. Slow motion. Mom tried some. She handled it well this time as I was careful about how much she took. Slight panic attack during onset but she was ok. She said she feels better this morning.


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

Morning  OFC -- Ugh!-- I be back !


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

That's better - I be needing that BOC back -- mine had a cafe mocha profile - Then there was a little male I used on one of Umbra's blueberries-- She what I was talking about with " The Umbra Frost" on that BOC ?- Umbra breeds it --the frost will be there!
Dam straight Rose is an Angel !-- I know that for sure !
RE -- I use tobacco too so U don't catch no grieve about it from me !- I should get back on an e-cig and I will but for now I been smoking my tobacco out a little bubbler made for weed -- It got a hose so I sit it on the table or near me and puff as needed -- Some times I get confused and a couple times I have put weed in it by mistake -- Sitting there smoking my pipe and the bong with weed in both - I end up a little too high!-- When the nephew wakes up we gonna work on my scooter -- I forgot !- I need some 411 from him !-- I don't know what makes me forget **** more age or weed or the Head Injury but I can get confused sometimes ! -- I'm happy to see some U guys taking an oral
dose- I smoke for recreation and take decarbed weed by mouth as medicine !-- It does slow U down some but it's worth it !-- All the old farts -young farts and all the farts in between should be on a regular oral dose -- Pick your poison !-- RSO I find that it's hard to measure accurately--
but U can dissolve it in a little alcohol or oil and use it drop wise -- I perfer sometbing not as concentrated -- The caps are fine and U can measure the dose by how many caps -
I been doing just fine with this coconut oil tincture- I can adjust it so a dose is measured by teaspoons or by a tablespoon dose -- U don't have to use your finest weed -but U can-- Trim works just fine !
I need another toke !


----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC. My boss told me to take the weekend off. Worked 4 weekends in a row. He told to get high or whatever it takes for me to get back on track, lol. Thinking someone said something to him about the bud of mimosa and sundae driver. LOL. Cats out of the bag so no sense in trying to drown him. Wake n bake mixed bowl of peanut butter breath, BoC, and some black hash. This is tasty


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

I need a toke of that Umbra!- I been working the pipe and the tincture is kicking in so I'm good -- Mimosa told on Umbra -- That's what happens when U grow weed like that !
U need some time off sometimes - I believe a work week should consist of 3- 12 hour shifts in a row and done for the week !--


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2019)

Good morning all, no angel here, but a nice thought, thank you. So i put a male Big Sur Holy  Bud in the guest room with a female lambs bread with barely preflowers,  thinking that would be a good cross. I have a cbd blooming in my bathroom/grow room so can't put him in there. Let's face it, people, i have pot in every room of the house reeking and six-foot-tall plants outside.I am a little worried about the rehab guys mom is flying out from TN to be at the kids birthday and they ask me to make dinner for her. I hope it works out, I am kinda mad at her already for not protecting him as a child from  bad men. He says his mom is ok with pot if it is legal.  That will be Wed night. wish me luck.


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

I've been out a couple times and what I was hoping for in a place is common around here -- A drive way cut thru the thicket back to a clearing with the house !-
A week or 2 and another trip back to Corpus Christi to clean out the beach house -- It'll be on the market soon-
I should make enough to buy a little place over here straight up with no financing !-- I hope to have enough left to buy new lights too- about a dozen of those King 1500 or so --- Got seed started and will bring in clones for my first run !
Nephew sleeping in he work too much he needs his rest !


----------



## novitius (Aug 25, 2019)

I made rice in the rice in the rice cooker I used to make the RSO. I never would have believed RSO was so intense. I'd almost compare it to a hallucinogen.  I was wrecked and it just kept going. I was hearing my thoughts! Mrs. Nov had just a little and was just as high. My mom said she wanted to try it. So she had two spoons of rice. She passsed out after eating dinner and woke up in a new dimension. She handed me her phone and told me to delete her accounts. Maybe this the end of the scammer? Maybe it's just a moment of lucidity.She also said nothing hurt anymore. 
 My point was suppose to be that I'm starting to agree with Keef that an oral dose is more medicinal than smoking. Its wearing off now. I might eat some more.


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

Rose just be the best Rose that U can !-- Take a page out the book of Keef -- Someone give U a hard time do like me and turn Other Rose loose -- I have to keep Other Keef under control because he ain't the least bit civilized !-- but there's a time and place for everything -- There's times I turn him loose - but it's hard to get him back on a leash !


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

Nov - RSO can get intense and like I said it's hard to get the dosage right !- It's easy to take too much - I like a dose that I can feel but still can function - Dosage is tricky so I have to test each new batch to see where the right dosage might lie !-- Sometimes I take too much on purpose too !-- That's when U can't see me cause I'm in the spirit world !
Having to rethink my grow plan -- I was telling the nephew that this old travel trailer I'm in would be so easy to turn into a grow trailer -- He said we'll move it out to your place when U buy -- I had been planning on a 3 bedroom house- I wanted to use one bedroom for veg-- one for bloom and sleep in the 3rd !- I'm have to play it by ear but I'm gonna turn this trailer into a grow for sure - Maybe I get another for veg ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

Been a long time crossing that bridge of sighs ! 
- Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs !


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm being lazy today -- Laid up in bed with my dogs staying high and  listening  to my tunes !-
Yo Nov -- U know that expensive Everclear U cooked off that RSO ?-- U need to take a look at the Glomans stove top still -- U can put a bowl of ethanol extract in the still and cook the everclear off -- and it will distill the alcohol back into liquid and U can use it again- The RSO will be left in the bowl -- U don't have to cook it hot - ethanol evaporates at 190 degrees-
Anyway it is a  easy build or U can use a machine like Rose got --


----------



## novitius (Aug 25, 2019)

Yeah tat would come in handy. Reuse the alcohol. @Gloman, show me the still! I want to make a bunch of the stuff and have it on hand. You never know who you could cross paths with.


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

He busy running herd on his dementia Aunt- I wish him well !-
His Still is a big pressure cooker --He took the pressure gauge off the lid of the pressure cooker and adapted it to attach to a couple feet of copper line -- that line attaches to the lid a quart jar-- that is what is called  a doubler or thump keg -- The alcohol vapor from the pressure cooker comes out the copper line to the thump keg - the lid to your thump keg jar needs a vapor  line in  and and an out line !-- The out line goes to your worm--(condenser coil)-- Gloman made his out of a plastic mop bucket -- He coiled up some copper line in the mop bucket and made a leak proof exit for the line close to the bottom of the bucket - U need to be able to detach the worm easy from the line coming from the thump keg jar with a quick connect adapter because U fill the worm bucket up with water and freeze it - When U ready to run U fill the still or put that bowl of extract in it and attach the frozen worm - The vapor comes out the pressure cooker thru the copper line to the thump keg jar  then exits thru another line to the worm -- The alcohol vapor condenses as it goes thru the worm and comes out the worm bucket at the bottom as liquid !- Does that make sense !

Edit : --Only thing I would do differently is drill a hole in the lid of the pressure cooker and install a temp gauge


----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2019)

My setup, lol.


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

U know I hate U Umbra ?-- Lab gear and I'm working with mop buckets and **** !--
Sugar liquor-- 100 gallons of water 100 lbs of sugar a pound of good yeast -taste it daily  - When the sweetness is gone it's time to cook -- If U condense it 1st by freezing off some of the water as water ice -- the alcohol freezes at a lower temp than water- So U reduce the volume--Then put it in the still and cook it off !- Throw out the 1st 10 % of the run - That is called the head -it has methanol and other nasties that will kill U in it - but they will evaporate at a lower temp before the ethenol!
The heart is when the nasties have cooked off the ethanol will start coming out - U taste What's coming out the worm line and when the alcohol taste starts fading that is called the tail -- U done !
Gloman cooks it off until he hits the tail then runs it thru the still again and takes off the head by throwing out the 1st 10% !


----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2019)

amber extract


----------



## novitius (Aug 25, 2019)

Umbra...i can't remember what that's called but I've seen one before. Ehrmetric or something close to that?


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

Umbra Probably got an electric vacuum pump and good filters too ? -- Did I tell U that I hate U lately ?-- Amber ?- That's looks clean!


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

For me a vacuum pump would probably be an old auto AC pump attached to the electric motor from an old washing machine or something - hook up to the in line of the pump and I got a country vacuum pump or air compressor if I hook up to the out side of the a.c. pump !


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

Umbra I sent U a PM let me know if U got it - my fingers have trouble hitting them live bitty buttons on my phone !


----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2019)

5 gallon bucket of extract


----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2019)

yep I got it


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

I want a bucket of that !-- That's pressed oil too and not RSO right?
I relocated again !-- We drug the travel trailer to a better spot on the property !-- Dam I got no stamina !-- I'm moving more and the body is complaining -- I'm gonna lay up with my pups for awhile smoke some weed and listen to some music
Get the dogs calmed down  - They rode in the trailer while we moved it - They didn't like it!


----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2019)

keef, you got a pm


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

Found it Umbra !-- Raining off and on all day - bout to get on my last nerve !-- I'm past due on some tincture --that's what I need !-- and maybe a chili dog ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2019)

Nuke a hurricane to keep it from hitting the coast ?-- I 've heard some good ones but that is about the dunbest idea I"ve heard today - Would someone please send the nuclear suitcase out for repairs or something ?- He don't need to be playing with it !- Nuke a hurricane ? --I don''t know ya'll ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 26, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Last Monday of August....woo hoo! my time of the year is on the way. I always get a strange feeling I should be going somewhere every Fall....migratory gene from long ago? Tropical influence on the weather today, moisture streaming in across Mexico from the Pacific...flash flooding 60 miles to the East of here....they had 3 inches in a couple hours this morning. This run has jumped after up-pot already smelling the house up...those Afghan strains do it the most I think. Enjoy your day and smoke it while you can!


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 26, 2019)

OFC just dropped by to say Gday hope you are all well -, finally getting some sunny days down under  winter is almost gone ,  girls are starting to bud up- life is good -


----------



## novitius (Aug 26, 2019)

Morning OFC. It's 62 at 720 am. I'm going to try to get the 5x5 set up today. Anxious to see how mom is feeling. 
Hi QB! Looking good!


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Warm and wet out in the woods -- Is  that Down under Dank I see ?-- What up Crocket ?-- I'm doing the Kripple Keef thing this morning -- Stiff and sore but I'll live -- Wake and Bake-- I'm gonna need more coffee -


----------



## novitius (Aug 26, 2019)

I think we're in "Fake Fall" right now. That means summer will come back for a few weeks. I'd like to get the 5 x 5 set up today and get some beans wet. Would you think I need to sift through the soil and check for baddies? I've had an open bag of FFOF sitting for a few months now. I'm hoping it's still clean.


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2019)

I ain't moving much till that tincture kicks in !-- Ya'll got to guide me on this dirt farming stuff -- These seed are sprouting -- I got some peat cups and some dirt - I don't need to wait do I ?-- If the seed germinates I can put them in a peat cup under about a quarter inch of soil and leave them under a dome ?-- Need to transplant tbose 2 White Indica stumps --They nothing special to look at -- Little 8 inch bushes -- They growing Uncle Keef plenty clones !--

They got some cheap weed around here they call Reggie-( regular)- U can call it what U want but I know Mexican brickweed when I see it !


----------



## umbra (Aug 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC. It's been getting cooler in the morning, but still 100+ during the day. Mini split has had a tough time keeping up.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 26, 2019)

Hey guys.  We are having some classic mountain weather.  80 during the day and 40's at night.  My electric bill shows it too.  Cheapest in 4 years.  Hope everyone has a great day, I'm goin' fishin'.  Don't take much effort, I just go out the back door!


----------



## zigggy (Aug 26, 2019)

good morning everyone,,,,,hope all is well


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 26, 2019)

Hey zigggy, glad to see you around.  I think me'n Novitus must be sharing the same cloud.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2019)

Good morning all, Chilly here this a.m. Love it. HP, and Nick I think we are all having cooler falls... wonder what that means.
 Cleaning up the place for company on wed, do i sound thrilled, what am i  going to cook for this lady from TN???? please tell me, i can't think of a thing. I think happens after cooking for 47 years. 
Beautiful plants up there Crocket. 
I better get to dusting.... Hope you are all adequately medicated. Keef, your body is going to get strong. It happens. Bud has been working out and it shows by the stuff I ask him to lift.


----------



## novitius (Aug 26, 2019)

mac n cheese, fried chicken, mashed sweet potatoes, green bean casserole Rose! Maybe use buttermilk for the potatoes and chicken in the egg wash and biscuit mix for breading? Add some coarse black pepper, cinnamon, and cayenne to the breading.....fine honey drizzle across the chicken right before you serve


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 26, 2019)

Do a meatloaf and mash taters.  Mebbe they will quit asking you to do their entertaining for them.  Personally I'd ask for seconds.


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2019)

Don't  cook go get a bucket of KFC or a pizza !-- I know I'll get stronger Rose - I been tore down before and if I eat right and move more this old country body responds well -
I'll keep pushing but not too hard too fast or I end up back in bed -- I'm off to the grow and check those seed that are germing!-- meatloaf and mash potatoes- or a pot roast - I'm getting hungry !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Good Morning OFC

Busy weekend.  My Sister has been visiting and she leaves today.





Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 26, 2019)

While back I got one of the new Mars sp250 lights and someone asked what I think of it.   See for yourself


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 26, 2019)

GG#4 original glue. 7 days into flower


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2019)

Seed sprouted !-- Started 25 seed and dam near all of them sprouted in 2 days- 5 each of 5 varieties - That should give me my girl -- I was expecting a few early but most maybe tommorrow !--The chocolate blueberry were the 1st---Nurse Larry in the house --I got Purple Mimosa too!----Waiting on a Sharpe so I can make some labels--


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi guys, Nick, i think your idea is exactly what i will do, thank you. I don't want to cook fried chicken for a southern cook, i mean mine is pretty good, but not southern.  Bud is helping clean, it isn't horrible, but vaccuming and dusting takes a bit.  Thanks.

Nurse larry in the house Keef? woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2019)

Yup !- The original Nurse Larry  too not that rude child of her's fathered by that BBSL ! --


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2019)

Gathered all my stuff to transplant then stopped - I started those seed in these bio foam squares I used in aero -- I need to give them a couple more days-- I could do it now but if it ain't broke don't fix it !-- They good sitting there under a dome -- I did have 100 % germ rate -- Found my peat cup - I'm bout to grow some weed in dirt !


----------



## zigggy (Aug 26, 2019)

my dad always taught me never be jealous of what another person has ,,,,be great full for what you have and do what you can to improve your situation ,,,,but god dam umbra a 5 gallon bucket of extract


----------



## zigggy (Aug 26, 2019)

looking great nick ,,,they cant keep a good man down ,,,,lol,,,,,,,glad to see ya posting like normal keef ,,,I worry about you ,,,,,I bet you will have caps in no time ,,,,,


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 26, 2019)

Keef, I start clones in those cubes. Don't bother cutting the sprout outta those spongy things,  Just stuff the whole thing down in the dirt.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 26, 2019)

Around here a lot of folks follow the Farmers Almanac for long range weather reports...they are fairly accurate for such long range forecasting. Here is a c&p from their recent forecast...maybe this is why I keep cutting firewood this year lol. We have had the fog in August here.


The _Farmers' Almanac_ released its annual extended forecast for winter 2019-2020.


The _Almanac _is predicting a "freezing, frigid, and frosty" winter.
Soak up the sun while you still can, because it's going to be a _very_ long winter.

The _Farmers' Almanac_ just released its extended weather forecast and it's predicting a "polar coaster" season this year—which is just as bad as it sounds.

"Our extended forecast is calling for yet another freezing, frigid, and frosty winter for two-thirds of the country,

Late January will bring the coldest temperatures of the year, predicted to affect millions of people across the Northern Plains into the Great Lakes. (Remember last year's polar vortex? Get ready for round two.)

Of course, you should take all this with a grain of salt, as extended weather forecasting can never be 100% accurate. Long before today's technology existed, people relied on nature to predict harsh weather—and some if it still holds true in modern times. Here are 20 signs that a rough winter is coming, according to folklore, so you can keep an eye out for more evidence:


1. Thicker-Than-Normal Corn Husks.

2. Woodpeckers Sharing a Tree.

3. The Early Arrival of the Snowy owl.

4. The Early Departure of Geese and Ducks.

5. The Early Migration of the Monarch butterfly.

6. Thick Hair on the Nape of a Cow’s Neck.

7. Heavy and Numerous Fogs During August.

8. Raccoons With Thick Tails and Bright Bands.

9. Mice Chewing Furiously To Get Into Your Home.

10. The Early Arrival of Crickets on the Hearth.

11. Spiders Spinning Larger-Than-Usual Webs and Entering the House in Great Numbers.

12. Pigs Gathering Sticks.

13. Ants Marching in a Line Rather Than Meandering.

14. Early Seclusion of Bees Within the Hive.

15. Unusual Abundance of Acorns.

16. Muskrats Burrowing Holes High on the River Bank.

17. “See how high the hornet’s nest, ‘twill tell how high the snow will rest.”

18. The Size of the Orange Band on the Woollybear (or Woollyworm) Caterpillar.

19. Squirrels Gathering Nuts Early to Fortify Against a Hard Winter.

20. Frequent Halos or Rings Around the Sun or Moon Forecasts Numerous Snowfalls


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2019)

Dam it is hot out there !
Zig I thought pretty much the same about that bucket of extract !-- I ran out of empty caps and switched to coconut oil extract -- I been back on my medicine since I came back --I'm getting by OK- The move and all beat me up pretty good but I'm recovering !-- Trying to move more but it's too hot for me to be out there doing **** right now ! --
 Nick- I think I'll do just that !


----------



## umbra (Aug 26, 2019)

Over 100 today. Replaced a PLC and a series of other faults have emerged. swimming and checking systems on line in between dips in the pool.


----------



## umbra (Aug 26, 2019)

So I have an excess of weed. The buds won't fit in the freezer any more. Extracts my friends … it was only 20 or 30 lbs, lol. I stopped weighing it.


----------



## umbra (Aug 26, 2019)

There was a bust on the news. Northern Cali. 10,000 acres of plants, Mexi cartel. There is a glut of weed here already. LOL


----------



## umbra (Aug 26, 2019)

So … if you cant read the scale the bucket of extract is sitting on … its 4,955 grams tare weight. LOL.


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2019)

That is Rosen press oil Umbra ?-- U filling any carts ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 26, 2019)

Nope. alcohol extract. No not carts. Wholesale, maybe edibles not sure.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 26, 2019)

I got a dab rig that would wholesale the bejezuz outta that bucket.
I gave Harley a haircut today.  He's got dry skin.  Anybody got a good recommendation?


----------



## umbra (Aug 26, 2019)

oatmeal soap for dogs


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2019)

I thought that would be a lot of pressing Umbra -- I was wondering how U had the time to press that much oil !-- I get high sometimes and a little slow !
Young lady across the street slid off the road in the rain the other day - Cops were there in minutes and before anything else wanted to know if there were drugs in the truck -- If it woulda been me my mouth might a got me in trouble -- I don't think "Why U want some?"- Would work very well ?--They slam your face  into the hood of the car and handcuffs come out !-- I know how this works !-- U don't mess with Barney Fife he'll mess U up !-- Resisting arrest is always a good excuse for a beat down !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm the idjit that would fire up a doob while I was talking to 'em and not realize what I had done until they cuffed me!  But then I'm smart like that.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2019)

Umbra, i keep forgetting to tell you the cure is done on BoC and the GG4xBP, i love them both. Thank you so much.  Such a treat to see it in the Armoir and realize it was time to smoke it. The news is pretty funny Keef, in a macabre sorta way.  Good night ofc, sure appreciate all ya all.


----------



## umbra (Aug 27, 2019)

Glad you like the buds


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 27, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Row crop harvest is under way here now...corn and soybeans so far...not much cotton in the area this year...weather and price support I would think is why its not in the rotation.Combines for the soybeans have hit $400,000 in price but they are huge and cover lots of ground in a day.Cotton pickers that roll the cotton in a bale , wrap a plastic wrap on it and cut the stalks all in one pass are over $500,000. We think we have high expenses in our hobby. Its a poor year for the local farmers...weather and trade wars having negative effects. Sampling some Grape God this morning...got the grape kool-aid taste to it...the plant itself had a soft blue color to it as well. Very potent and tasty...I'll keep it! lol...Wishing all a pain and stress free day the cannabis way.


----------



## umbra (Aug 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC. They grow cotton in Cali. because of crop insurance. If it grows, prices are spotty. If it fails, they get a set amount. Every year the crop fails and they get paid.


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2019)

Morning OFC !--


----------



## zigggy (Aug 27, 2019)

morning guys


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2019)

Good morning friends, 55 degrees here this morning, the nicest summer we have ever had, much cooler than usual. I am moving slow this morning, more coffee and sativa stat.


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2019)

Ugh !-- Moving slow and making grandpa noises today -- I'm take Nicks advice and transplant the whole starter cube - In aero I gotta remove most of it -- Some are ready to transplant some could use a little more time -- I'm wait and transplant them all at the same time-- Overcast and wet in the woods -- The big thicket ain't what most of U would envision as a forest -- it's pine trees with vines and brush so thick U have to chop your way thru it --


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Good morning guys

My cherry tomato has leaf spot.  I checked my cannabis plants and noticed some of them have leaf spot on the lower leaves.  All 8 of my plants outside are starting to flower.  I would normally spray copper fungicide on them...but they Are starting to flower.  I have never used this on plants in flower.  I don't think the leaf spot will kill the plants.. but still..  I am stressing.  These plants are 4 to 5 feet tall and bushy.  I don't know what to do right now.  I  will post pics when I figure out why my I pad no longer sends or receives mail.  Maybe I will figure out how to use the camera on my phone one of these days. ha ha

I am glad you are growing again Keef.  I hope your new place will be the best place you have ever grown.

I have a garbage bag full of trim in my freezer.  It is a big freezer but I must do something with that trim.  I thought I was bad.. until Umbra mentioned how much weed he has.  lol







Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 27, 2019)

I was rooting around in the freezer the other day and found a 1/2 lb. of frozen trim. It's been in there since before the police busted me, I guess they didn't look very hard.  I lost a grow light.  Can't find that rascal anywhere.  It was supposed to be (its even labeled) a popular 1000 watt light but in reality it had a 150 watt light board inside and was basically junk.  For some reason though, original cut nurse larry loved that little light so I kept it.  I figured I could use it to run some clones but I can't find it.  Who knows? Maybe I gave it away.  I do that a lot. Oh well, trainwreck in the vape pen & I be feeling it.


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2019)

Light'm up !-- So TS Dorian coming for Florida -- Ya'll got to keep that thing out the gulf - Water in the gulf is warm and it will blow up into a hurricane and come get me !- I don't want that !-- Hurricane Harvey put the water 30 feet over my head where I'm at -- probably low 90s with 80% rh outside !-- I'm in the a.c. working on a buzz -- I'm too old to be working out in dat **** !


----------



## novitius (Aug 27, 2019)

Morning OFC!


----------



## Keef (Aug 27, 2019)

Nov --I can accept that ! Morning is when it's morning to U !
Wake and Bake !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 28, 2019)

Used to work the night shift myself so I know that we all have our own schedule...I still have one but its pretty loose....but I realize as I get older (actually I realized this a long tome ago) as willie said, time just slips away...with increasing speed...I find that I hardly get anything done in the morning...unless its a strictly scheduled thing...like a doc appointment or something that I have promised someone I'd do...If it'll slide I usually let it...is that a bad thing?
well I'm rambling again and y'all know what that means.......G'night


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 28, 2019)

Hello, My back hurts extra bad tonight and I cannot sleep.  I feel better now with the help of my bong and vape pen.  ha ha
I posted this on funny youtube and thought I would share it here because.. well.. I am high as... 
I LOVE these commercials.  lololol


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 28, 2019)

A Trich pic of some of my old school gush from 2009 taken with a digital camera.. not a phone or an I-pad..a real friggin camera,, those were the days..   I so miss that gush as well..sigh


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 28, 2019)

Morning Morning OFC....Ouch on that back ache...I have mobile vertebra that are always on the move.They use insurance around here on the crops as well...some farmers are labeled as "insurance farmers"...they just farm to collect the Ins.   all though it is a break even deal at best. To qualify for the Ins. you have to be planted by the cut off date and this years rains prevented some of the early crops from being planted and qualifying for cut off date. Wake-n-baking with some fruity pebbles OG and Maxwell house....Enjoy your day the Cannabis way!


----------



## umbra (Aug 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Getting old is a beech !-- I was up from about 2 until 3 hurting too -- Smoked some and was able to get back to sleep -- This morning  my nose is running like a faucet !-- Got some benadryl on board should slow it down -- I'll live !-- Let's do this day !


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2019)

I need to make another batch of my coconut tincture - That's why I was up hurting!- I didn 't make up another batch and took the last I had made yesterday afternoon !--When I take it at night I usually sleep well !


----------



## novitius (Aug 28, 2019)

Morning OFC! I feel the back pain too this morning. I think it's the weather mostly. A crappy mattress too.  2 of my vertebrae move as well where I had the laminectomy. There's not much pain there usually, just pressure and discomfort. I hope y'all feel better soon. Dont forget to stretch! Roll around on the floor even!
So I broke down and bought a bowl. Been rollin j's since I got off the wax. My bud tastes terrible in a pipe. I think there's to much leaf maybe. Some of the small leaves are covered in trich's so I left them for the oil making. Since they cured with the bud in jars all the buds gonna have a green taste now?Why does it taste ok in a joint tho?  What do you guys do to make sure you get the best flavour out of your herb? I dried for 10 days at around 70 +/- 2*. I hung the whole plant to dry.  I diredin the 2 x4 with the carbon filter extracting air and just used a 6" fan blowing underneath the hanging plants. I didn't have it blowing directly on the buds.

EDIT: I know there's a lot of factors that go into taste! I don't want anyone gettin frustrated  by my morning stoned thoughts... I'm always looking to improve. I just don't understand why it tastes horrible one way and not the other.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 28, 2019)

morning everyone


----------



## thegloman (Aug 28, 2019)

Good morning yall!
It's 57* F. this morning.
Here comes winter!
I'm just biding my time for now.
January is just around the corner and then I can grow without fear of getting busted.
Have a great day yall!


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 28, 2019)

Good morning people!  Smokin' some Cookies this morning.  I really need me a heavy Indica but I's all out.  I have a pain level of about 8 this morning, probably has something to do with running a weedwhacker yesterday.  Blows being old


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2019)

I need to get some high CBD seed started -An Indica and high CBD mix that's my jam for pain control ! --
Weed whacker do me that way too Nick -Next day I'm gonna be down !
I guess I better finish this coffee and go play in the dirt and get them babies transplanted --


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 28, 2019)

Hey Nov, did you jar it up and cure it for a while? I usually trim my weed pretty well...if those sugar leaves have a lot of frost on them then keep that separate and make some hash out of it or process it into oil...your smokable buds will be a lot better without that stuff...also a proper cure will do a lot for the taste...some trim after drying but I prefer trimming right after chopping as those dried leaves seem to have a way of clinging to the bud if I wait till after it’s dry...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 28, 2019)

Good morning ofc...


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm with Nick - Trim it green -- makes for prettier bud too -- If U defoliated or stripped the fan leaves that trim makes great medicine -- 
Gloman grew Umbra's BPU - x- BB -- I kept telling him it had no choice but to be blueberry -- I kept asking and he kept saying no blueberry - Then after a month maybe 6 weeks in a jar he said -- It's blueberry !-- Mine U could smell blueberry while it was still on the vine !-- Tbere's a lot of tricky chemistry going on as a plant dries then ages some-- It goes thru some real changes as the chlorophyll degrades and it ages !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC
I am about to smoke some Na Pali Pink.  Does anyone want to join me for a toke?






Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## novitius (Aug 28, 2019)

I did jar it. I think they've been in jars for over a month now. I guess I coulda trimmed like normal. I'll just stick with doobies for this batch I guess!


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2019)

Got dirt under my fingernails - transplanted 17 sprouts out of 25 seed to starter cups -- Other Keef stepped on 2 !- Got the 2 revegged WI stumps repotted too --


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2019)

Zig -- Keep your eye on that storm -- Put U together a bug out bag and run if it gets anywhere near U !-- I know U know what to do just be careful !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 28, 2019)

My sister lives in okeechobee and I know she’ll bug out to family in the pan handle if it comes close...her husband on the other hand is a bit stubborn so no telling what the he// he might do...he may stay and fight...I’d prolly bug out too but I’d be one of those last to leave and get stuck on the freeway or some stupid thing...
Yay!!!! My Harlequin is a girl!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi guys, i will be going to my first NA meeting tonight. The kids are celebrating 6 months. Bud got sick today so i got out of cooking, but i still need to go to the meeting, wish me luck. Yes, i will be stoned probably. oh dear.  Everyone stay safe with the weather.


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2019)

Going to a narc- anon. meeting lit up ?-- I may be sick ?- but I like it !
I'd be up there testifying jack!


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2019)

Hey if I stick a couple cuttings into some dirt and keep them damp under a dome are they gonna root ?-- I'm gonna have to find out !-- It is that WI-x- BBSL!-- She do everything easy !-- I bet some will root ?-- I get a rooted cutting -- I grow those 2 reveg stumps out and bloom them again !


----------



## umbra (Aug 28, 2019)

Keef, you still need rooting hormone on the cutting you put in dirt. I've been to a NA meeting before. Had to take the kid for possession of weed he never had. Court order he had to go to 5 meetings. I went high as a kite. I was bored to death.


----------



## Keef (Aug 28, 2019)

OK  Umbra I'll get some !-- I'm a water pharmer -- I don't know  bout this dirt **** -- I didn 't use nothing to clone in aero -- just stick a cut in an aero cup and drop it in a hole !-- Cooler weather be here soon maybe I let them girls run awhile before I cut on them ?-- Then set me up a bubble cloner-- They ain't going nowhere ! -- Running 1 grow space -- I'll have to set up another before I turn down the lights to sex the babies !
Right now I'm wanting that hurricane to stay dahell out the gulf !-- I already did my storm quota !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 29, 2019)

I am going to cut up a sonic screwdriver tomorrow for clones.  I mix up a solution of clonex and soak the cubes in it for 24 hours which is happening as we speak. Tomorrow I'll wack off about a dozen clones and dip 'em in the clonex gel and stick 'em in the cubes then straight into a dome.  If the temps are in the 70-80 range I usually get 100% and yada yada yada.  I be smokin some hash I made last year and its got me rambling.  You don't need me tellin you how to do it.  I am building me a 4 place rdwc water farm over the next few days.  I may grow me some tomatoes (;  What do you use for a medium in the net pots?  Can't put a little bitty cube in a 6 inch net pot, can you?


----------



## umbra (Aug 29, 2019)

clay pellets


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 29, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...A hot day here yesterday...95 with the liquid air. Gotta keep an eye on Dorian...could reach Cat 4 level with Florida and southern East coast the likely landfall area, this is one you will want to evac  if it comes to your area.My first experience with Hurricanes began in 1969...Camille hit the MS coast as a Cat 5 and the destruction was unbelievable. Got some chem-dawg burning and off to put some signs out. Enjoy your day the cannabis way.


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Oh yeah now I remember -- East Texas !-- 
I gotta build a little "L" shaped wall so I can install a window unit -- I need the temp below 80 to clone in water like I do -- Too dam hot in there to clone right now !-- 
So we in da south be on hurricane watch !-- I should be just fine but U can't trust a dam hurricane !- When U compare natural disasters -- U got time to run from a hurricane- not so much with tornados and earthquakes and we don't have those huge wildfires either  ! -- Gotta go I'm neglecting the pipe !


----------



## novitius (Aug 29, 2019)

Morning OFC!


----------



## umbra (Aug 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## drcree (Aug 29, 2019)

gooday everyone


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Good luck Rose.
Over a decade ago I once put a Black Domina cutting in dirt and kept it wet. It grew.  I would not recommend that though.   
Awesome pic 2red.






Enjoy this day friends!


----------



## zigggy (Aug 29, 2019)

good after noon guys ,,,,gotta get ready ,,,hurricane is on the way ,,,,me and the boy will be fine ,,,,ill check in after the storm,,,,zig


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2019)

Do what U gotta do Zig !-- Please do check back in after the storm-- Looks like it will come across Florida then take a right turn and come up the Alabama border !-
I been having some pain in my old broke face today -- Pressure must be changing--been mostly overcast today  and hot --
The babies are settling in after being potted -- I should start some high CBD -- I got CBD Crew's Indica ?-


----------



## umbra (Aug 29, 2019)

It wasn't very high in CBD


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2019)

OK -- How did those Valentine crosses test ? -- I got several of those --


----------



## umbra (Aug 29, 2019)

very poorly. only ones that tested well were pennywise and Frank's gift


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2019)

I might have pennywise ?-- I'll have to look !-- I think Gloman got Frank's gift ?-- How does that AC/DC do ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 30, 2019)

I got a little acdc that I’ll be checking out in a month or so...


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....All right, next to last day of August and I am not sad to see it go....been a hot one for sure. Watching all the prep going on in Florida...memories of Katrina August 29th 2005. I hope everyone can get to a safe place....it will take a while for it to cross the peninsula and flooding will be heavy. Katrina produced 30 ft storm surge...video of a Honda washing through a hotel lobby on the coast.Water came up to 3rd floor on that hotel. Cannabis and coffee...breakfast of champions lol.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2019)

Morning OFC !
Hlowpoint it do bring back the memories of Katrina --  Blew the leaves off the trees in Hammond La. where I was and I was on the weak side --Last I heard on the news before we lost power was that New Orleans had dodged the bullet !-- I never been in an earthquake but Katrina shook my whole house for long time -- All I could think was how U gonna get out this one Keef ?-- U can 't run and U can't fight it  !-
The worst part was the aftermath !-- The radio stations banded together and put out a single signal !-- That was our only contact with the outside world for 2 weeks ! - Almost 2 weeks in I made the most important score of my life when I got 2 bags of ice from an aid truck that finally made it into the hood !-- Ya'll be careful out there !


----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC. HP August has 31 days not 30.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)

Now you tell me ...lmao...August does not need another day.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2019)

It's August already ?-- I'm on the hustle trying to organize a trip back to the beach to clean out that house and get the beech on the market -- 
I'm ready to start looking  for my own little place so I can set up the bat cave grow !-- I might start some more seed too !-- It would be nice to have half dozen clone lines to start with !-- Sure I'm helping the nephew get the grow rolling -- I'm also helping myself !-- I'm not so sure about this dirt pharming !


----------



## novitius (Aug 30, 2019)

Morning OFC! I was in SC for KAtrina. We didn't see the hurricane we just saw the storms from it. I saw a tree flying like a javelin at one point.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 30, 2019)

morning folks .  About to enjoy some fresh ground coffee and some homegrown in the pipe,  Another exceptional day in the hills


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)

Nick you do know how to enjoy a morning...I've been hitting the firewood mill this morning...battery powered wood whacker ran down. I get about a 1/4 cord out of the whacker per 2 bowls of chem-dawg lol. I am the worst kind of critter in the woods ( ol dude with a chain saw  lol ). Tree fell from a storm back in May...cannot let it just rot out there. Its in a ravine but accessible..beautiful straight red oak.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2019)

Good morning you guys. It is HOT here and i am cooking. dumb. My nephew and wife and daughter will be here today. I am poaching chicken breasts in stock and toasting almonds for a chicken salad, i will add grapes, a bit of curry and serve over a bed of lettuce. 
Umbra, thank you for keeping the cbd's straight.  That was a bust wasn't it. OH well we know the FG and PW are some good sources of cbd. FG is 9 cbd and 6 thc, i think and PW is 7 to 7.
Who is in the way of this storm. Zigggy i sure hope you are both safe for sure. HP are you there too? be careful you guys.
I seem to need to smoke some pot...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2019)

That is some beautiful wood there HP, nice. are you going to use it?


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes I will burn it in my wood heater...it keeps a long time with a tarp over it.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 30, 2019)

Yeah,  on days like this I remember why I came back here.   Sure miss the ocean though.  I don't miss the hurricanes .


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)

There is a High pressure system over TX keeping it pushed to the East of us here...and as it makes a more Northerly swing it will slow down over the panhandle...slow moving means lots of rain . Drowning is the most common Hurricane death. Its easy to be fooled by one...they kinda start out OK...nice cool breeze...then a big looming cloud mass from the direction its in. That is the easy part...next comes intensification and this can last for hours. If your directly in the path you may experience the eye passing over your location...kinda nice again...breezy cool...fleeting. Then the other side of the wall hits...this is about the time your questioning your judgement of riding it out...seeing head lines in your mind....reading swept out to sea. The duration is the spooky part.. a tornado over in seconds...Hurricane blows for a spell...Like Keef mentioned...trees be bare and everything.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2019)

Chopping wood I can't do stuff like that anymore -- The price in pain would be too high !-- Half day of chopping wood would put me in bed for most of a week -- Left arm wouldn't work-- wouldn't be able to turn my head !--  Nope !--  No can do !
Hey Rose !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Good morning guys!

I hope this hurricane or storm fizzles out soon.  I can't imagine what that would be like to be in the path of something like that.  Stay safe people.






Have a happy day friends.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 30, 2019)

I  always watched the weather and made choices based on that.  Rode some nasties out in my time but I was smart enough to run from Katrina.  I  was in Alabama when she came in,  I didn't stop running until the va state line.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2019)

We had planned to run from Katrina but the ex was working the nightshift and it took 4 hours for her to make the 45 minute drive home -- Wind was starting to blow and the interstate was locked up -- Face the storm on the road or ride it out at home were our options --


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 30, 2019)

I remember my ex taking nearly 5 hours to go the 40 miles to our home one time, she was a nurse too.  Was on a 12 hour shift when the hurricane came and the flooding it caused made travel in the city nearly impossible and that was Richmond Va. in the middle of the state.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2019)

Nick I spent 3 years stationed in Petersburg Va. When  in the army !--  Right down the road from Richmond -- Got to cold for me in winter ! -- I almost got caught growing weed on the Petersburg battle field !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)

I do not mean to make anyone hungry...well a little maybe ... Fish night here...cooking catfish filets in the air fryer...potato salad with purple onions and sweet relish in it...baked beans.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2019)

Make me a plate I'll be right over --  now that I'm back in east Texas I need to make some trot lines !-- Grew up running trot lines -- purple onions in the potato salad and relish too ? -- Ain't nothing wrong with some catfish !


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)

Those catfish small enough to fry whole..... out of the rivers or bayou's ....are the best on the planet. Pond raised are ok  but nothing like those...trot lines provided food for a lot of folks back in the day and a source of income as well. My Dad said they survived the depression with a trot line ...corn field and mustard green patch.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2019)

I like them big enough to filet - but over 20 lbs they are fatty and not as tasty - butter milk batter and some corn meal


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm not much of a catfish kinda guy.  I'm all about trout and Rockfish, bass are pretty good too


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2019)

It's what I grew up eating --catfish- Crappie --stripped and large mouth Bass -- We used have a fishing trip to fill up the freezer every year -- I remember buying bait --36 dozen minnows !'--We went home with 500 lbs of fish to clean -- It sucked !


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2019)

We had 2 big 8 foot chest freezers -- Daddy used his and mom's deer tags every year and we had a bigass garden --
I  will never shell beans or peas again !-- Daddy worked us pretty hard !-- I was the oldest and I took care of the livestock--  Chickens and rabbits - some years a calf or 2 - We bought 3 day old male dairy calves for maybe $20 - I bottle fed them until they could eat calve food !-- U don't need an alarm clock to wake up !-- The animals start screaming for U to feed them !- It's morning -- U feed us every day so get up and feed us -- damit!
Then one day we kill theyass --put them in the freezer and eat them !


----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2019)

In NJ, you never eat the fish, lol. Catch and release. Go 10 miles out to sea and that's a different story.


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2019)

Go 10 miles out and I be throwing up my toe nails - I get sea sick bad !


----------



## Keef (Aug 30, 2019)

I have dreamed of a floating bome and grow barge behind it --put  in a river with a fair current tied off to the bank or 
something and use the current to turn a generator for power !


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 30, 2019)

I am all about that going 10 miles out stuff.  This here's my tuna chaser!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 30, 2019)

Nice work there HP, not many of us old farts would want to tackle that big ol oak tree...well maybe I’ve done that myself but I was a bit younger...I ain’t much willin for that kinda work anymore...I eat me some catfish on occasion....nice cool evening here in the NCal Sierra foothills...still working on that combination weed vial I started a couple days ago...little bita this and that...still got jars of weed from the last grow that I haven’t opened yet...reminds me I gotta make soma mommas night meds tomorrow!!!
Hope all in the storm path stay safe...I guess were not exactly sure of that path yet though...my sister says there gonna stay home as it’s expected to go north of Okeechobee...they’ll just trim up some trees that need it and batten down...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 30, 2019)

nice boat Nick!


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 31, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... East coast friends take care Dorian is very unpredictable right now...anybodies guess where its going at this point. Nice boat Nick... Oh my ...fishing in the ocean...I was always concerned about becoming bait out there lol. Scientific fact::: almost impossible to be eaten by a shark if you do not go in the ocean. My brother in law and sister commercial shrimped till the Deep Water Horizon accident...they were about to retire and just shut it down after that. But they used to bring those fine salt water fish and shrimp in...red fish...speckled/spotted sea trout....flounder.... white and brown shrimp.Working on the sore back with some Cherry Bomb this morning....Smoke it while you got it !


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 31, 2019)

Oh....college football kick off day! Nick Saban...you Genius...we are coming for you! 11/09/19


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

Morning OFC !
In Corpus Christi if U catch a shark and drag him up close to the  beach -- U Ain't allowed to pull a pistol and shoot him -- Game warden he want to know if U fishing or hunting-- I told him I'm doing the one that don't get me a ticket


----------



## novitius (Aug 31, 2019)

Good morning OFC. The 5x5 is going up today. Time to get stuff vegging. Hoping to have something nice ready for the end of the year. 
A couple more weeks I'll hike out for that clone I planted. I've got my fingers crossed it's still there. 
 Everyone stay safe and enjoy your smoke!


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

I got this little bong  with a hose I smoke my tobacco from and this morning I fillt it up with weed -- It lit me up !
Good Luck on the clone Nov !
I need to go check the babies -- I done this before they probably just fine !-- Growing in dirt -- This Ain't right !
U can't check root development -- everything is in the dirt !
I've smoked most of what I planted or smoked it's momma -- I'm really interested in the chocolate blue berry and the purple Mimosa -- It was accidental seed -- Umbra said the only male he had in bloom at the time was a double purple dojo -- So I'm gonna find out!


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

U know sometimes I gotta give a shout out to some music !-- I don't know how to post a link  but -- Carlos Santana and Stevie Ray Vauhn ( SRV) doing -- "Coal Train"-- Dam !-- What else can U say ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

I put some more weed in that little bong -- I kinda like it ?
It's getting wore out though - it's a miniature coke bottle with a rubber plug for the bowl and a hose -- I need to replace it soon- might have to build me one ? -- one to set on an end table with a hose and not falll over easy ? -- I'm sorry to ramble ( Other Keef -- no he's not)--
I got lost in Santana and then Steve Winwood -- and the pipe !


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

I got no problem entertaining myself !- I've been chatting with the Cannabis Kid -- One time I went on a rant about tetraploid and synthetic seed -- tissue culture and the like?
I've read about it but the Kid can do it !-- Got me dreaming of a highly desirable plant that I have exclusive control over !
Maybe a Chocolate Blueberry tetraploid or one of my Hammers ( them hard hitting indicas)-(-maybe SD-x-BBSL)--more coffee ?


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Beat from my travels yesterday. Alarm on a well in Fresno. Guess I'm working this weekend. Time to hit the road.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 31, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Maybe I am old and skeptical about things.  We seem to have phony experts in this forum from time to time.  I am sorry if I get out of hand and question their bullsh*t claims.  We may be pot smokers but we are not stupid.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

That ain't right Umbra !--Holiday weekend ?-- U should get like a case of wine as a bonus or something-- Holiday Weekend work ain't cheap !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 31, 2019)

Fifteen pound buds....?   lol


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

The truth always comes out eventually Burnin 1 ?-- Some can do what they say and  some can't !-- If U talk the talk U better be able to walk the walk !


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 31, 2019)

and then cut and paste pics from the internet implying those are your plants...


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 31, 2019)

We have great people here learning and growing with advice from really wonderful growers. It is a shame when someone spreads false info and puts the credibility of our awesome forum at risk.


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

Burnin1 --I can throw down the gauntlet with a challenge ?-- I send him some seed and he genetically double it and send me back a cut !- With a cheap microscope I can tell if he did it or  not !-- Some around here know more than they let on -- Umbra is an expert on light among his other skills- like chemistry !
He put the Umbra Frost on everything he breeds -- I've done some test grows for him!-- I don't know how he do it and I don't care long as he keeps doing it !--


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

I'll do some digging around -- Either U is who U say U is and can do the things U say --or not !


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

The reason I bring up Umbra is because there were some guys that questioned Umbra's experience in the weed world one time  -- Umbra walks the walk !


----------



## novitius (Aug 31, 2019)

How is it a scientist does not know the difference between there, their, and they're?


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

Y'all on him !-- I guess it's put up or shut up ? -- 
I'm after a genetically modified plant with 5 strands of DNA instead of the normal 2 -- They call it a 5n --  Big Pharma  want it too !-- A plant U can grow outside among hemp and it won't produce seed -- Nothing in nature can pollinate it !
True Sensamilla !-- When big Pharma get there they will put a genetic marker on it with a patent -- U can only grow it with their permission and they'll lock in !-- I would like to be there waiting for them with my own Unmarked 5n !


----------



## novitius (Aug 31, 2019)

He doesn't use any punctuation either. Maybe he's ESL. He sure knows how to throw some insults tho lol. Somethin tells me he's a troll from the past??


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

To get to 5n Ain't easy -- part breeding part science-- U genetically double a normal plant -- changes it to 4 strands of DNA instead of the normal 2-- Then U have to breed the 4n to a normal 2n -- You'll see seed soon called "Terminator seed "--They are triploids-3n -- 3 strands of DNA- U can't breed it to anything  normal !-- U can though gentically double it with this process-- That turns it from a 3n to a 6n - 6 strands of DNA -- Then U have to breed the 6n to a 4n and the product of that is your 5n and U feminize it !- True sensamilla!-- No seed ever !


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

Just for the record -- If Cholchizine (sp?) that chemical used to genetically double a plant gets on U it WILL cause cancer !--Don"t mess with it !
It's a mutagenic - U have to get it into every cell of a sprout let it do it's thing then flush it out the plant without killing it !-- Odds are a thousand to 1 that U have success -- I found a safer chemical that does the same thing-- One day -- I plan to set up with feminized seed and run a 1,000 seed at a time -- I start with a coffee can full of feminized seed -- Do a run of a 1,000 every 2 weeks - It's a long term project that may produce nothing but what if it produces a diamond ?--That highly desirable plant that I have exclusive control of ?--U can't win if U don't play ?


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 31, 2019)

His comments and pictures were taken from an article I read in High Times on plant mutations.  A botanist would not cut and paste stuff implying it is his own words and those pics are his plants.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 31, 2019)

I told him to "please keep it real here" after he stated he could tell what kind of plant it is by looking at it.  % of Indica and % of sativa a hybrid has by looking at it.

I guess I am being a ****.  I noticed some of my posts deleted.

I had better take a break from MP for a few days before I get kicked out of here.


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

I have a drive to explore the unknown and polyploids are the only frontier left in weed !


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

Why take a break I haven't seen anything here U did bad -- U call them like U see them -- I seldom wander out the OFC so I don't follow the other threads much -- I know the article --
I was gonna follow thru and see if he knew anything about it because I do but if y'all already caught him in a lie then -' I tend to believe U !


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2019)

When he asked if you could clone an autoflowering plant, I knew it smelled of manure and knew everything he claimed about manipulating genes was the same manure. Just like the ex cop who can't grow for squat giving advice about how to grow. Knee deep in the manure and a site admin enamored with him and thinks he's the greatest thing since sliced bread. I put them on my ignore list.


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

What a strange day it's been ? --Like I said I don't wonder around the site or check new post -- I come to MP and  straight to the OFC -- So I don't even know the people outside of us !-- Y'all keep me straight !
-- Umbra U should know there are under currents of plans all over -- Maybe admin sees a use for him --Tech is a hard one to read!-- I have to get my oracles out and his plan is still foggy -- At one time the cards looked as if I would be working with him but that faded fast !-- Tech Admin got a plan but I can't devine it with my oracles which makes me even more interested in what dahell he up to !
Maybe hemp or something to do with CBD ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

Only Oracle I'm missing are the 5 coins of the I-Ching -- I got Runes stones and my deck of tarot cards they usually enough to figure **** out -- if U high enough -- I got to be able to have one foot in this world and one in the spirit world -- Way high !-- Then sometimes I find what U looking for !


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2019)

I didn't mean Tech Admin, I meant Angie. I have never seen either of their plants or their work and suspect they can't grow either. That is why they let people who can't grow, tell everyone how to grow … because they don't know any better themselves. At least Hick could grow weed and knew when the manure was getting deep.


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

Never met either Umbra - but I like Angie -- I have no idea if she grows or not -- and don't care --On the site Charlatans will expose themselves to those who do know !-
Now where was I ?
Sometimes U don't need an Oracle-- Tech also got a tractor forum -- Then he started that "What is your favorite  CBD products " thread-- Smells like hemp and extracting the CBD to me !-Texas gonna be wide open and people are shuffling for position - Am I wrong Tech ?


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

How would U go about extracting CBD from hemp efficiently -- Got go be a machine?-- Form follows function!-- So a big long shower room where the plants are mechanically moved thru that washes the plant with ethanol and the run off evaporated for the CBD and the plants continue to the process of making fiber from it ?-


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2019)

Almost... sub zero temp ethanol processing. Otherwise, spot on.


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

I kinda figured they would just maybe take the top cola and extract it and forget about the rest !


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

Seems to me that if U growing for fiber and CBD it would be best to grow feminized hemp seed !-- more oil per acre by a long shot !


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2019)

Clones, the same as any other grow


----------



## Keef (Aug 31, 2019)

OK that makes sense -- I just assumed they would plant seed ! I've heard of hemp pollenating an outside grow so I tbought they were just planting unsexed seed !


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2019)

That applies to wild hemp not cultivated hemp


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 31, 2019)

Got yer wild hemp right here


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey ofc...not much happenin out here...Texas got another shooting, East got bad weather, kinda hot out here but not too bad...we’re just nearing the fire season though so lookout!!! Think I’ll start planning for my fall indoor grow...it’ll be coming up fast...not tonight though, I’m too high for any thinkin...night ya’ll...


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 1, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Guess I will up pot again this morning to the 5 gal. bags...growing vigorously with the HLG lights...so far superior to the blurple LED's or T5's. True test will be if I can get dense nugs out of them. What a world of idiots we live in...all that violence in TX over a traffic citation....we are regressing as a species.... nuff said. Hitting this here pipe with some Grape God in it...find myself dipping in it again for that grape kool-aid taste lol...Oh Yeahhhh! Gotta leave it alone and let it cure. Enjoy your day and smoke it while you got it!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 1, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Weather seems to be changing around here again.  
Mold is Bad this year.  I'm sure glad I didn't put my girlz in the ground this year.   I have 1 last plant still going.  Auto GSC.  It sure is small but its a heavy producer for its size.
I hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## novitius (Sep 1, 2019)

Morning OFC! Nothing got done yesterday. Maybe today. I might just start plants in the 2x4 to get things moving. That way I'll be forced to set up the big tent. I just have no motivation. It must be the gray skies. Nick, you got grey sky too? We seem to have similar weather pretty often. It's 64 and drizzling now. 
 I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend! Pass the Grape God HP! I need some flavor in my life.


----------



## zigggy (Sep 1, 2019)

good morning my friends,,,,looks like I dodged a bullet ,,,hurricane gonna miss us ,,,thanks for the thoughts and prayers ,,,,good luck to everyone on the east coast


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2019)

Morning OFC
Good deal Zig !
Warm and wet in the woods- Working on the wake and bake-- Trying to figure out if Umbra was pulling my leg about  hemp farmers planting clones ?- The logisgics of planting 1,000 acres of hemp from clones is not jelling with me !- U plant it close together too !-- Feminized hemp seed would be the most economically feasible-- U could use normal tractor farming **** to plant-- Harvesting ? -- For fiber and CBD ? - I would mechanically take off the top 18 inches or so of the plant to extract for CBD and send the rest for fiber -- Needs to be a one step process too -- Harvester goes thru the field taking the top 18 inches of the plant sending it one way to go for extraction while the rest of the plant is taken off close to the ground and sent for fiber !-- and that's how Krazy Keef solve a problem in his head -- Give me a toke of that hemp U got there Nick !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi All! Hope all is well with the OFC! I think I can claim a stake here now...I turned 50! Never thought I would make it.  Been catching up a bit on the thread. Hemp is going crazy. I consulted on a few farms here in cali and for now, imho, clones are the way to go. The reason being is that the seed stalk is too wide in genetic variation. So, when the crop is harvested, you will have some of the crops test higher then .03 in THC. I am speaking for Cali of course, as we cannot grow hemp with a THC level higher then .03 There are a few tissue culture labs working on nailing  down the traits, but we won't see that until next season. Keef, they are using traditional planting machines to plant the clones in the field. I made a guy 100000 clones of hemp and we had to root them in a tray that fits the traditional planting machines. Automation, Automation, Automation. Hi Umbra! Hope all is well sir!


----------



## drcree (Sep 1, 2019)

gooday everyone


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2019)

NCH-- U always been welcome here !-- 
What up decree?-
- 100,000 clones ?-- that is outta my league!-- Several hundred dank clones at a time is about my capacity !--I just want a little continuous production grow - At 1st I was planning on about 100 lbs per year -- I don't know anymore I'm just gonna raise sail and see where I land ! -- I am not a hemp farmer - unless the po-po catch me then it's all hemp ! --Speaking of which I should check the grow !-- I need to shape them White Indica stumps-- Gonna make me many clones !


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2019)

Been trying to post a pic of my revegged stumps and the new babies -- it won't up load them -- so far back in the woods I mostly only have one bar on my phone -


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2019)

My gosh, a girl takes a day off and there are 58 messages in the ofc.
Burnin, please don't leave. He is looking for a fight, and I just thought we could handle him.. If he continues i will delete him.  I am sorry you have to work all weekend Umbra.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 1, 2019)

Good morning my friends,  yup, grey skies but a fair bit of sunshine too.  It's 80 with 80% humidity.  I hate having to grow the way I do.  I was forced to harvest that little girl because of room.  GSC at 59 days


----------



## umbra (Sep 1, 2019)

NorCalHal said:


> Hi All! Hope all is well with the OFC! I think I can claim a stake here now...I turned 50! Never thought I would make it.  Been catching up a bit on the thread. Hemp is going crazy. I consulted on a few farms here in cali and for now, imho, clones are the way to go. The reason being is that the seed stalk is too wide in genetic variation. So, when the crop is harvested, you will have some of the crops test higher then .03 in THC. I am speaking for Cali of course, as we cannot grow hemp with a THC level higher then .03 There are a few tissue culture labs working on nailing  down the traits, but we won't see that until next season. Keef, they are using traditional planting machines to plant the clones in the field. I made a guy 100000 clones of hemp and we had to root them in a tray that fits the traditional planting machines. Automation, Automation, Automation. Hi Umbra! Hope all is well sir!


Crush season has started so I'm very busy. Glad you had some time to stop by.


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey Rose !- it was a strange day -- plus we like a bunch of old hens sometimes -- I'm probably the worst ? - Nice plants - Makes me jealous !-- Nick always posting pics of frosty dank !- I'm jealous of him too !-- 
Frame in for a window unit-- hang a door then put some sheathing of some kind on the wall and I'm growing in the a.c. again !-- Oh this gonna hurt Uncle Keef tommorrow !-- A.C. grow room will make it worth it !--


----------



## novitius (Sep 1, 2019)

That's a pretty bud Nick!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 1, 2019)

If it would have really have been pretty a week from now but thanks!


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2019)

Oh !-- I got some aches on my pains -- I'll live !-- Should have the grow room sealed and A.C. installed tommorrow-- 
That White Indica is begging to be cloned -- I found me an old aquarium- I got an air pump and stone -- Looking for a piece of Styrofoam and that'll be a bubble cloner-- grow room is about 10 feet - x- 10 feet -- I can make it work !-- Put that WI to work too !-- I'm clone dahell out of it !-- Still got no plan on how to sex the babies when it's time -- I guess we figure that out when the time comes ?--


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2019)

Apocalyptic Hurricane !- That's the catagory above cat 5 ?-- I've heard 200 mph winds and 250 mph -- Comes a point that 50 mph don't really matter anymore -- at 200 mph you're pretty much screwed ?-- Roll of the dice --20 miles closer or farther gonna mean everything !


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2019)

And another thing !-- Texas - Y'all got to quit shooting up the place we gotta live here !-- It makes us look bad !-- Especially U young white people with guns -- What is wrong with U ?--


----------



## Keef (Sep 1, 2019)

Insert the political rant U know I want to post here !-- I'm be good and not say what's on my mind !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 1, 2019)

Keef said:


> And another thing !-- Texas - Y'all got to quit shooting up the place we gotta live here !-- It makes us look bad !-- Especially U young white people with guns -- What is wrong with U ?--



Unfortunately they are what their parents raised them to be...planned or not it just keeps on recycling...doesn’t seem to be just Texas though you’ve had your share of late...we got plenty of crazies with guns out here too it seems...can’t even go to a garlic celebration without a shootout...


----------



## novitius (Sep 1, 2019)

I don't think most of these crazies had parents.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 1, 2019)

Apparently I suck at keeping records...I think I mentioned a while back that I had messed up my labeling...now I thought I had an acdc cbd autoflower happinin...well I was looking at my seeds while planning the next grow and it appears those seeds I thought were auto’s, are not. So that means the plant I have in my garden is something else...it is definitely an autoflower cuz it’s just about done flowering and it started in July...don’t know what it is but it’s little...I not only suck at record keeping, I suck at outdoor growing too...good thing fall is just around the corner...dusk here right now and it’s nice out in the garden...
There’s been a chopper cruzin round this evening, wonder who they lookin for...and just now I see a drone up there...he  a bit and stops...got ba red light he can blink off and on when he wants...now he did an about face and left the scene...Nick, you ever fly a drone? I tried a very small one once but I ain’t no good at that...hey all you easterners, I wish you safety thru this coming storm...
G’night ya’ll


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 1, 2019)

novitius said:


> I don't think most of these crazies had parents.


Unfortunately they did....


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 1, 2019)

2RE, I have one but I'm not much for them.  I prefer planes.  This is shaping up to be one heckuva hurricane nomatter where it its.  I sure am glad I don't live in the Bahamas


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> 2RE, I have one but I'm not much for them.  I prefer planes.  This is shaping up to be one heckuva hurricane nomatter where it its.  I sure am glad I don't live in the Bahamas


… on a boat


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 2, 2019)

yeah there are a whole string of little islands out there right in the path...maybe they've been thru this before and know how to hang...I hope...


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 2, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Pretty flowers Nick and Ms Rose yours looks great too. Dorian continues to threaten the whole East coast...165 mph now....had been 185 mph...only one defense if your in the path of that...Run! You can look for building supplies price to increase if it bites inland along those high population areas on the East coast. More heat for this area...97 forecast for Wed....Long range forecast showing some mid 80's and upper 50's for around first of Oct. Enjoy this fine Monday the cannabis way.


----------



## novitius (Sep 2, 2019)

Morning OFC! It's muggy today. Gonna hang by the AC and dehunidifier for a bit while I hack up a lung. I need to go back to vaping. All these joints got the works gummed up.  I'm gonna start germing some seed today and get that 5x5 up. It's going to be a green christmas!


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

Morning OFC  !
Warm and wet in the woods -- Every morning there is a heavy dew -- I'm not hurting as much as I expected -- Just stiff and sore --  not in the agony I was expecting -- Having some coffee and a toke or 2 --Let's do this day !-- I'm gonna lay up till the dew dries up some and the nephew gets up-- I plan to have the grow air conditioned by night fall !-- I got **** to grow !-- Florida is screwed !--no whole east coast is  screwed--


----------



## zigggy (Sep 2, 2019)

good morning OFC ,,,,lived in fla most of my life ,,hurricanes just came with the territory ,,,I can never remember being scared of a hurricane ,,,if a cat 5 hit my house it  would be gone ,,,,this one had me scared ,,,,,the powers that be smiled on us ,,,,,looks like its gonna miss us completely ,,,,i pray of those that will be affected ,,,,its a horrible feeling to worry about your house being washed away


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

We do pay attention to the weather during hurricane season don't we Zig ?-- RE got me thinking about some autos -- I was dead set against autos  but now I'm thinking
I might ?-- Maybe some high CBD autos?-- I could run several crops a grow season out side ?  -- I can do my high THC inside and my high CBD out side?-- Yep !-- RE - got to me !-- Him and his dam autos !-- I guess I better learn me something about bigh CBD autos ?

Edit :-- RE -- Do I get feminized auto seed ?-- or regular seed and run the 1st crop for seed ?-- Dam autos!


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC. LOL Keef just call it what it is, … roadside ruderalis


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

Umbra U just plain bad !-- Mane I need some high CBD and if ruderalis got it then that's where I'll get it !-- I would rather a fast finishing Indica but which one or is there one?-- Y'all still chasing that Alien Moonshine ? -- The grow room is not even finished and my VCD already flaring up !-
Dam Grape God !-It's all Hollow Point's fault !- I'm gonna need me a good fast finishing grape !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 2, 2019)

LoL!  Umbra, that's funny right there!  Keef,  don't you dare go over to the dark side!  Seriously, autos are fun to run but they take all the fun out of it and don't produce enough to merit the effort in my arrogant opinion!


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2019)

Keef, fast finishing grape is why I did the Bunch of Grapes. And I don't remember Hollow saying much about it other than it is tasty, and powerful. Nothing about how fast it finished. You just looking at everything with bong glasses, lol.


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

I made a mistake the other day and dumped some weed in the wrong tobacco can -- I dug it out the best I could - So I got a bag of weed with tobacco in it -- I thougbt about it awhile then put some more weed in it -- It's about half and half now-- I'll see what I think about it in the pipe ?
It won't go to waste !-


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

HP said something about the Grape God that set me off on grape !-- I had forgotten about your bunch of grapes !
I'll be talking to U about some them seed soon !-- I probably be sending U a PM next day or so anyway !-- Gotta have me some grape weed !

Nick say don't go over to the dark side ? -- I didn"t say I was allowing autos in my grow room -- They would be outside dogs !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 2, 2019)

Morning Boys.  I see we are talking cannabis this morning, my favorite subject.  Umbra, that BOC is really looking (and smelling) impressive.  I'm so glad I've got clones but I wish it was growing at my house instead of so far away.  I can see how much potential it has.  If you wind up with any more of them exotic crosses I'll be glad to test them for ya!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 2, 2019)

Cleaned up my GG this morning, she is at 2 weeks today


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 2, 2019)

That little girl is roughly 3&1/2 ft in diameter and I have her under a single marshydro sp-250. Wednesday I have another sp-250 coming and I'm hoping she takes off.  These lights are pretty impressive for 250 watts keef


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

What up Nick ?-- I be wanting me a cut of a good GG #4 - I bred that chocolate I had to Nurse Larry and a blueberry - I'm need me another chocolate that's all I got of it  !- I'm gonna have to read up on those lights -- I'm gonna buy me new lights for the bat cave grow !


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

I need to stay dahell out my seed stash !--
 Everyone needs a good pine ?- I got 3 -- '79 X-mas tree plant seed - Stepped on 2 Nurse Larry sprouts - got to replace them -- Then SR91-x- ( MZR-x-  BBSL)-- that's one my hash plants - gotta start it ? -- I keep this up I'm gonna get overwhelmed again ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

Before I finish this coffee and get back to it -- I gotta say I love me some old farts !-- U can't be coming around talking **** if U can't back it up !- Old Farts will call U on it !-- Wasn't no need for Burnin 1 to step away for awhile !-- He just figured it out before me !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 2, 2019)

Good morning ya’ll...keef, I’m not recommending autos...I’ve tried a few but if your growing inside, autos don’t really make any sense...you don’t need auto, you just flip a switch and they start flowering...even outside this year my autos were a disappointment...well, most all of my outdoors plants were a disappointment this year...we were gone too much so they all suffered...I’ll start a new indoor grow in a month or so...
This storm is moving so slowly that it’s kinda like a sit and spin thing...I’d hate having that thing parked right on top of me...hang on FL, GA, SC, NC....
We’re goin to the in-laws house for bbq lunch today, wish us luck...it usually goes ok...
Hey Rose, how did the dinner with out of town mom go?


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

RE-- I Wasn't thinking of grown them I inside - It just crossed my mind maybe I could do my high CBD outside if the autos had it - maybe I better just keep look g for a high CBD fast to finishing Indica for inside !-
 I got a Head Injury and us head injured tend to extremes- I just wanted to say that - I was in the seed and well ?-
I planted some more !--


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi guys, POOR FLORIDA... Keef, i know you be having ptsd bout now... watching it on the news is scary. Lots of folks saying this is the strongest one ever... 
So RE, Bud got a stomach bug the day of the rehab kids dinner. I went to the NA meeting and met his mom. He will be going to jail for 3 months and the wife wants to live here... yikes, we are thinking about it. She works nights so maybe that will be ok, i don't know.  We had my nephew (48 years old and his family for a couple of days. I was a good hostess but now i tired. One thing he said to me that I thought you all would appreciate. We went out in the back yard and he says, i will smoke joint after joint with you until you can't go on... HA! that was fun. I only made it to 2.5.


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

Alright now !-- I got a grow room I can work with - wall is up A.C. is mounted and running !-- Let's grow some weed !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 2, 2019)

I took GG at day 62 of flower..I like just a tad of amber in mine. Saw some strains that finished at 50-54 days some where...will have to check the sites I was browsing that day.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 2, 2019)

Eyeing this one for a run down the road...love some pineapple taste.


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

Rose--  I'm only catching the news on it occasionally -- Been trying to keep my mind off of it ! -- Too many people come to your house -- or maybe I'm too much of a loner ?-- I don't like having people around all the time or to surprise me with a visit !--- I started seed to purple haze -x- BBSL- The one I been calling Magenta Madness !-- Nice soft purple / lavender color bud and the  BBSL is the madness part !- I also started some more Nurse Larry to make up for the ones I stepped on -- Then some SR91-x- ( MZR-x- BBSL)- Waiting to see if that old a.c. will cool it enough cause I got a back up !- might be cloning today ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Morning Boys.  I see we are talking cannabis this morning, my favorite subject.  Umbra, that BOC is really looking (and smelling) impressive.  I'm so glad I've got clones but I wish it was growing at my house instead of so far away.  I can see how much potential it has.  If you wind up with any more of them exotic crosses I'll be glad to test them for ya!


Yeah I got a few things to test, lol. Showing a lot of promise is sour dubb x BoC.


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

Grow Room cooling off nicely -- I got a fully assembled bubble cloner in the corner - full and already bubbling !
I do the cuts later this evening !--
I think I'm be wanting some pineapple weed too ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2019)

Kali Snapple x Ms.Universe #10

Mom: Kali Snapple is an elite clone that consists or Snowbud/Pineapple x Kali Mist (pre 2000). By far the smelliest plant I’ve ever had in my garden, this trait passes down in the Pineapple fields gene pool, so be ready for extra Carbon filters if you have neighbors.

Dad: The Ms.Universe #10 has an extremely high thc content, but is a very functional and long-lasting medicine… The #10 male carries a DessTar(Starship x KaliMist) Dominancy which brings the disco balls(aka resin glands) to the party, as well as a extra coating of frosting and sweet essence of fruit, caramel and spices...

both parents were created by Professor P

Indica/Sativa: Sativa Dominant
Flowering time: 9-11weeks

Phenotypes:

Pheno “A”- (40%) 50/50 pheno exhibiting traits from both parents and nearly a perfect plant. 9-10wk bloom, chunky buds/good yielder , PM resistant, purple hues and an amazing pineapple/candy/dank smell.

Pheno “B”(20%) reeking of pineapple roadkill, this Kali Snapple dominant pheno that is the smelliest of the bunch. incredible terpenes and high.

Pheno “C” (20%) Ms.Universe pheno that takes the longest to bloom (10-11wk) but the skyrocket high is well worth the wait. pineapple/haze smells and flavors bless the senses when this lady is in the area.

Pheno “D” fasting blooming pheno (58-65days), recessive pineapple genes that will make you salivate at first whiff. Pineapple juice is the main smells you will get from her.

Stretch: 1-2x
Resin Profile: High resin
Odour Score: 10
Odour Description: Pineapple, Haze, Road Kill
Flavour Score: 9
Flavour Description: Pineapple, Tropical fruit, haze, old school skunk
Potency Score: 9
High Type: well rounded, cerebral/body


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

Dam !-- I'm afraid of stanky weed !-- I don't know about that ?-- Do pineapple come without the stank ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2019)

None I'm interested in, lol.


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

Maybe after I get comfortable over here ?-- I'm gonna be looking for a place that is secluded so I don't have neighbors very close !-- I might get set up and go stank crazy ?--When it comes to quality I listen to Umbra !


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

Got a good deal on the 4-x-8 foot --half inch foam board - 6 sheets -- only paid full price of about $10 for 2 and got the other 4 for half price because they were damaged - Nothing some duct tape wouldn't fix -- Grow room temp is down to 84 and still dropping ! - Waiting to make sure it'll get below 80 or I'll change out the unit and put in the other a.c. unit !


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

My miniature coke bottle bong finally couldn't take it anymore-- So I had to break out my parts and pieces box and built me a new bong -- It's a Budlight Bottle  Bong with a 3 foot long hose - smokes nice too !--


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello OFC

Keef : I have a large box full of stuff like that.  I should make a bong. 

Sorry I got so bent out of shape about that phony weed expert scientist..  People who browse this site may think we are all phony's reading his crap.
I guess I got a little too defensive about his spreading false info here maybe.

I hope everyone has had a great weekend!


----------



## novitius (Sep 2, 2019)

I was really hoping that dude had a home CRISPR @burnin1 ! 
 Since coincidence, America has finally started human CRISPR trials to eliminate cancer. I hope it works.


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

Hey Burnin 1 -- I probably have done worse ?- I get my panties in a wad an go off sometimes !-- U can't be coming around here talking **** U can't back up -- An Fart will call U out on it!-- This time it was U !-- Way to go !


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't want to watch the news they just go on and on  about the storm !-- Kinda got a mellow head and been listening to John Fogerty and some CCR !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 2, 2019)

I took 20 cuts of WI -x-  BBSL --They in a bubble cloner-- Is that gonna be too many or not enough for a 10x10 ft bloom ?' I got babies gonna have to be sexed too ?---a lot of babies !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 2, 2019)

Had good ribs, macaroni salad and some watermelon with the in-laws this afternoon...had a lotta fun...they are from Egypt and have been here about 20 years I think...they have a tough accent but we’re getting better at talking to each other...the dad was hurt on the job a few years ago and that has caused some pretty severe dementia....he’s only in his early 60’s and it’s getting hard for his wife who is a full time school teacher...family helps though...
Cool night tonight, on the patio with a sliver of a moon out t0 the west...
I found a pre-roll tube in my side table...was gonna roll one and put it in there but it was still in possession of the pre-roll...so I’m smokin some chem og....whatever that is...it works...cheers old farts!


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 3, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Long weekend is done...now I will be trying to figure out what day it is all week...wait I was doing that last week as well lol. I realize Popeye's Chicken is not available every where...Al Copeland's of Nawlins fast food chicken chain. They offered a chicken sandwich recently that due to it popularity it has sold out in a untimely fashion...sparking a twitter war between Popeye's and Chik-Fil-A. Now...this morning's headline "Armed Group Rushes Popeye's After Discovering Chicken Sandwich Sold Out" happened at Houston TX...that is a powerful case of the munchies! Guess they figured they were holding some in reserve back of the freezer maybe ?? Commit a felony over a chicken sandwich you say. Let me hit this bong again ....maybe I can wrap my mind around the chicken sandwich thingy. Have a great day the cannabis way !


----------



## novitius (Sep 3, 2019)

We have Popeyes up here HP. They've been sold out too. People will stand outside and resell the sandwich at a high mark up. There's been fights and I do believe one guy was robbed in his car as he was leaving! That must be some good eating. 
 Seed went into paper towels last night. I'm thinking on trying the cup of water then straight into soil with some more. 
 Smoking the best of the peyote critical this morning. This jar was trimmed properly. It's got some gas to it. This strain changes smells and flavors. Smoke up everybody!


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2019)

Morning OFC-
Popeyes is good CKN but in my heart I'm a KFC. man !-- I'm liking my new bong but if U hit it too hard it hits back !-
I'm not sure what is in the pipe but It's working !
Wake and Bake !--Let's do this Monday ? -- It feels like 
Monday !--


----------



## zigggy (Sep 3, 2019)

good morning OFC,,,,


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2019)

I made a mistake that I'm kinda digging - I was cleaning some weed to roll a couple joints -- I rolled a joint and was stoned already and accidentally dumped the cleaned weed into my tobacco can -- I dug most of it out but got a lot of tobacco in it too !-- Since I couldn't fix it I added enough weed to make it about half weed -- half tobacco - Filled the bong with it and I like it !-


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Tobacco and weed..  People do like blunts.  I smoked for almost 20 years.  Now the thought of smoking tobacco makes me want to puke.  lol  Thank goodness. 

I am liking this Na Pali Pink.  Very tasty and stoney.  I may not have any left before it finishes curing at this rate.  lol

I thought I grew a Mirage in my shop.  I think they gave me the wrong clone at the dispensary.  This plant smells and tastes very piney.  I think they may have sold me a Black Jack.  I like it.

I fixed my I-pad so now I can send and receive e-mail and take pics. woo hoo   I will try post some pics of my outdoor grow again. 
I really need to learn how to use my cell phone to take pictures.

Has anyone ever been to Puerto Rico?  It seemed to me that there were chicken places on every block.  I have not figured out why.  I guess chicken is extremely popular there.  I did not see any Church's Chicken places though.

I miss Asian Fantasy.  I wish I could find clones or seeds for that one.  It has such a great flavor.  I guess it is gone.. like the old school Haze.  sigh

 I am stoned and rambling.  lol

Have a GREAT day you awesome people!


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2019)

I've been to Arecibo in Puerto Rico. It was in the mountains so not much in the way of fast food. Plenty of chickens though at most peoples homes.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2019)

Burnin1 - I'm a nicotine addict - for several years there I was feeding my addiction with an e-cig-- During the divorce I ran out of nicotine e-cig juice -- Some how I have ended up smoking pipe tobacco out of a bong - I plan to change back to an e-cig but this is where I am now !--

Edit : -listening to some Outlaws this morning - Green grass and high tides !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2019)

OK  testing out taking some crappy pics with my I pad  here goes..


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2019)

yay  It works again woo hooo!!!!

That is my coffee cup on the fence.  ha ha   The first two are purple punch which I planted outside too late.  July 1st. The next two are Banana Kush and then four Banjos. They are in 20 and 25 gallon fabric pots.

Oh and my hummingbird feeders.  he he


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 3, 2019)

I used to like visiting Puerto Rico. I have an old navy buddy who owns a bar and nice house. When I visited I got to stay for free.  Hmmmm maybe I should go visit...


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2019)

OK !-- Putting Burnin1 on the--  I hate U list !-- Ya'll make me  so jealous !- Looking good Cuz !- Purple Punch !- might have to put that on my list ?


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Purple Punch is strong stuff.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2019)

Hey Umbra -- I sent U a PM-- let me know if U got it !


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2019)

I got it. You got 1 too.


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2019)

U da man Umbra !- All is well !-- Mane it has been hot and sticky today !-- Didn't get **** done !-- I need to go check the temp of the grow room -- I might change out a.c. units -- didn't want to do it in the heat of the day -- I don't trust that old a.c. unit !-- This other one  should do fine !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 3, 2019)

I don’t have an ac unit in my grow space...my grow space is not much bigger than an ac unit...lol
I cleaned it out and hooked up the lights and fans and all that stuff that has to be on for a grow just to check my temps...I’m up to 92* in there during the afternoon heat so I guess I’ll be waiting a while longer before I start my fall grow...it’s just a cabinet inside my storage shed...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 3, 2019)

I’ve never been a whiskey drinker...a question for those of you who have. Do you prefer weed or something alcoholic or do you like a combination...?i like beer...&weed...in moderation when I can...


----------



## Keef (Sep 3, 2019)

Burnin1 - I can't imagine being able to grow weed out on my deck like U can !- Ya'll don't forget that for U to be able to do that was a long hard battle !- The war ain 't over for some of us yet !- Seeing U be able to do it gives us hope !- One day we all be free in our own land !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 4, 2019)

I prefer an occasional gin and tonic once in a while with my smoke but I'm really not much of a drinker.  It takes me to bad places.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 4, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... I tried to drink when I was a teen...never could develop a taste for any of it..so I am a complete failure at drinking booze. I loved nicotine for about 20 years...one day back in 04 they became a nuisance to me and I quit smoking 2-3 packs a day. Kinda like B1 these days...do not care for tobacco smoke much...plus some of these ciggy's today just plain stink. The old brands actually smelled good. Putting Summer on 2 weeks notice...joke is over boy...move on....I 20 corridor heading to 100* or above this weekend. Good test for the LED's...room is 3-4 degrees cooler so far...hovers around 78* at hot point of the day.Enjoy this fine day and smoke it while you got it!


----------



## umbra (Sep 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Scheduled for more than 1 conflicting jobs today. With 6 DE HPS and over 100 outside, my mini split struggles to stay at 90.


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2019)

Morning OFC !
Sympathy to the Bahamas !-- Place got leveled !--
HP -- In my family U much more likely to die from a bullet or an overdose than cancer -- There were 4 of us boys - I was the oldest -- Now there are only 2 !- It's not just my immediate family the extended family is that way too !--
As for alcohol - I never drank daily I was a binge drinker -- When I drank it was to get drunk !--- I don't drink anymore but I do enjoy the process of making liqour !
On another sad tip -- I went with my nephew to his mom's the other day -- My ex was there -- 1st time I saw her I didn't recognize her !-- I believe she has had a T.I.A. or small stroke - she is not quite up to the program--and not quite all there mentally --Docs are still evaluating her !--
So old brain damaged got to step up and get the beach house cleaned out and sold !--
Found a couple Mimosa buds I had forgotten about !-- They smoking just fine !- I'll live to run another day !- Wake and Bake !


----------



## thegloman (Sep 4, 2019)

Good morning yall!
62*F. this morning.   Gonna need a jacket soon.
Still waiting for my GSC trichs to ripen.  
Seems like waiting for the trichs to change takes Forever!  lol
I hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2019)

I just want to point out that this is one of those Psychic weather days old Krazy Keef talk about sometimes -- When the unseen forces that affect mass mood are swirling around and in this case I would say will tend to people being a little reserved / muted --maybe a little withdrawn
--Quite even-- looking inward- evaluating / reevaluating
Gonna be a strange day !
The antidote is to get high-- stay high and don't be around many people !
My plan  is to get high (check)-- Lay up in my comfortable place (check)-- Find me some music - working on it !-- Monitor the grow room temp in the heat of the day -- Get high some more -- maybe some more coffee ?


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 4, 2019)

Good morning Guys
I don't drink much at all anymore.  I have a beer once in awhile.  A six pack lasts me for a couple months. lol
Whiskey?  I drink a bourbon and coke a couple times a year I guess.


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2019)

Alright Burnin1 !- Blues it is!--


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2019)

(GDP-x-BPU)-x- ( BPU -x- B.B.)-Stacked Blueberries-both out The House of Umbra-- I just stacked them -- 5 for 5 on germ and into pots -- **** trying to take over the grow room !-- I bet it turns out blueberry !


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2019)

The Bahamas will bounce right back !
Cause Cheeto Jesus got they back !
Wait ain't they black ?

Been watching about the storm-- Bahamas got tore up !-Gonna take a lot to fix that !--- I hope the coastal areas of the East Coast don't need no FEMA money -- He took dat **** to spend on a wall !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 4, 2019)

If'n I remember right the Bahamas are a British territory.  I wonder how they gonna pay for this what with Brexit and all?


----------



## novitius (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey ofc! Autumn cleaning! The 5x5 is to big for the spot I intended it to sit in. So I'm rearranging things. It'll be up and running tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 4, 2019)

We didn’t have much goin on today after we delivered our meals so we took Jozi to the Park...
Now she’s being a butt and not appreciating that other people and dogs get to go to the park too...
You throw a ball for her and she’ll chase it and then leave it we’re it lays....
My sis in Okeechobee says they got a little rain but not even much wind...hopefully those up the coast won’t get any worse than that...I like beer quite a bit and seem to have a pretty high tolerance or maybe I’m just stagerin drunk and don’t know any better...except for that pack of dipa’s I bought the other day...those 8.5% beers I don’t care for...I like mine  about 5-6%...
Guess I need to brew a batch here soon...


----------



## umbra (Sep 4, 2019)

Had to go to Korbel Champagne last week. They are right on the Russian River. In their Deli they have some of my favorite beer on tap. Pliney the Elder and Blind Pig. Thought it was a joke, lol. It was truly a serendipitous find.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 4, 2019)

Finnian is having a good day at the park too!!!


----------



## Keef (Sep 4, 2019)

Can't post a pic of Jet and Jake - Looks like they got in a fight with a piar of hair trimmers -They chopped up kinda bad- It ain't pretty !- I didn't do it ! --


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 5, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Dug in the cannabis jar cabinet and found some NL5 for this morning...one of my old favorites. I like how it starts off so mild and then you realize you been staring at a spot on the wall for 20 minutes in deep thought lol. Sneaky lil buzz for sure! Off subject warning! lol...If you have Amazon Prime...check out Mississippi Madam the Nellie Jackson Story...it is a documentary on a local Bordello operator. It is well directed and contains lots of History...plus I know about 75% of the people in it. It is a decent show on a Dirty lil River Town.Enjoy this fine day and smoke till ya drop.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Sep 5, 2019)

Morning OFC.  You know hollow, I've never smoked NL5. I'm going shopping for seeds now.


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

Morning OFC  !-- TKR - Welcome to the OFC -- make yourself at home !
NL #5 ?-- I got something marked NL but it is not Northern Lights --Mine is Rose's-- Nurse Larry - A clone only Medicine Woman mom and a Larry OG dad !-- It smoles nice too  !- I got new babies  up this morning too - 3 Purple Haze times the Black Berry Snow Lotus and looks like 2
'79 Christmas Tree plant - Where my Pine ?-- Smoking my last bud of Mimosa this morning -- I am a fan !


----------



## novitius (Sep 5, 2019)

Good Morning OFC!!! All the seeds have tails after 2 days in the paper towel & sandwich baggie's. Going into FFOF this morning in red cups. Picked up some 3 gal grow bags yesterday, so I'm going to give those a shot.  
White Strawberries  --  Mozzarella  --  818 Headband  --  BoC  -- Larry OG x Lemon Thai x Oregon Lemons  --  LSD  

Keef is building an army. Good **** man!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  My goal today is to get my 2 antique Harleys into their new garage today.  To give an insight to my fine lung condition,  that will probably do me in for the day.   I gots to push two 800 lb. motorcycles about 100 ft each.  Is it a sad situation when that little bit of work does you in for the day or what?  Lets smoke one and prepare.  I took a GSC 4-5 days ago that was 2 weeks early.  Took a pipeful this morning just because I'm outta regular smoke.  This stuff is gonna be goood!  Bit cerebral, which I really like.  I did a years worth of work, in my mind and its not even 10:00!


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

Morning Nov !-- That's part of the next army - I got a bubble cloner with about 20 cuts bubbling away -- They got no fancy name -- but - they are - WI-x- BBSL -- Umbra did The White -x- Nepal Indica and I added the BBSL -- I've grown it before -- It's a work horse and do any thing U ask of her -- Only thing is I've never used this water and it has rooting hormones it and I've never used it before and my temp has been border line too high -- I'm counting on the her !- I got 2 revegged stump bushes -They in tbis fancy thing I call a 5 gallon bucket - Any problem I start new clones-- I'm get dis other **** organized while the WI  blooms --


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

Nick -- Time to invite friends over to smoke and joke - While Ya'll here how about helping move a bike or 2 afore we get lit up ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

I need to get back to Corpus and haul my brewery over here !- I need to work some yeast -- make some of my world famous -- Sham-pain ( fermented Libby's Fruit Cocktail in heavy syrup)-- Need some Peach wine too ? (Libby's) --Make 5 gallons at a time then freeze about 3 gallons of water ice off it -- Kick it up into the brandy range !-- I make a mean blueberry merlot but it kicks like a mule !- Sipping liquor!
I ferment in the grow room to add CO2 to the air -- If it ain't enough to matter ?- I ain"t hearing that !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2019)

HI GUYS, oops, didn't mean to yell.  A beautiful morning here about to be less beautiful, a baby, a one-year-old is coming over to ruin my lovely silence....  I am so not a grandma.... I am sure i will like her when she is here. i hope. lol I think there is a bit of fall in the air.  The plants are 7 foot tall. Bud is working on a cover, gluing pieces of  plastic pipe together, oh dear...  Enjoy your day people!


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello OFC

Cute pics 2Red. 
Good day everyone

The Korbel champagne tasting room is a cool place.  The Deli there has some good stuff..   I used to drink a lot of wine back in the day.  In my opinion the wine grown in the Russian River area is far better than anything they grow and bottle in the Napa area.

I used to drink the fruit wine from Casa de Fruta on the Pacheco Pass. I loved the pomegranate wine.
 The best fruit wine I ever had was from a place called Kirigin Cellars outside of Gilroy.  About 20 years ago.  There was a truckers strike when the local cherries were being picked. Apparently there were trucks loaded up with cherries when the strike began.  The owner of the winery bought those cherries really cheap and made wine with them.  Soooo good.  

Take it easy Nick.  Sometimes I plan to do stuff... but then my body says enough.  Getting older is not easy.  ha ha

Keef ,I am so glad you are growing again.  If it did not get so cold in my shop in the Winter I would have a Mother plant and clones going on down there.  I am jealous.  My shop is detached and it is not fun going down there in the rain and cold.

Rose have a toke or two and you may endure the noise of that beautiful toddler a little better. 

Have an amazing day OFC!


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

Hey Rose--don't yell at me !-- Babies ?-- Nope !-- I got the whooping cough  ( not really )- U supposed to keep kids away from people who got it ! -- Works for me !
Caught me working on a problem!-- If I was to gonna stuff a few buds into a bottle of Sham-Pain ?-- How many grams per bottle and can I stuff the bud into the bottle then decarb it in the bottle ? -- Then fill the bottle up with my wine ?-So the decarbed bud won't crumble when I put it in the bottle -- just for looks -- That would be totally against the law I'm sure !- but I know some would like it !-- How many doses of weed per bottle ?- Got no way to measure THC content or alcohol proof !-- Just eye ball it ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

Feels good to be growing again  Burnin1!-- I don't usually don't keep mother plants I just clone from clones - These to 2 revegged stumps were here so I'm cutting on them !- Got to get my clone groove back on !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 5, 2019)

I had a max temp yesterday in my grow cab of 96* so I guess I wait another month before starting the indoor grow...I chopped the questionable little auto yesterday...questionable because I thought I knew what it was only to find out that the seeds I thought I used are not auto and the plant definitely is... it looks like at least one of my purple haze plants is a girl and the other right now looks like it could go either way...I’ll keep watching...I wouldn’t mind making some seeds but I don’t want a whole plant worth and I really don’t have any place to isolate the boy so I’ll prolly just shoot it in the head when it shows clearly a boy...my Harlequin is surely a girl and I have an amnesia auto flowering now too...these are all in the back yard...
Hope you all have a fabulous day,  I’ll catch up later!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 5, 2019)

Well, the neighbor came by and the bikes are in their new home.  I'm still breathing so that's a good one now I need to break out thee Mothrs and do me some polishing.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

Way to go Nick !-- Now U need a toke or 2 after that !- Don't over do it !
RE - I been monitoring the grow room temp because this is an unusual situation-- There's an old mobile home that went 30 feet under water during hurricane Harvey -- Cuz has stripped the inside down to the studs -- He didn't want an a.c. unit sticking out the window for all to see-- So what we did was come off one end by 10 feet and built a wall with door across the trailer --Then covered the inside of the grow room with half inch foam board -- cut a hole in the wall and stuck a window unit in blowing cold air into the grow room and the hot air into "the shop" part of trailer- It gets hot in the shop!-- The grow room temp is rising to about 84 during the heat of the day -- Neither of these 2 old window units can keep it below 80 degrees -- So here come a new one !-- Other than that It's gonna be a jam up 10x10 grow room !-- I gotta set up my own grow room again soon as we sell the house and I find a place !-
After finding this half inch foam board that is cheap and that it insulates very well -- I'm looking at this old travel trailer I'm in thinking --
Grow trailer #1 !-
I already did the math !-- I'll keep on open mind but I'm liking this grow trailer idea !
Seems it will make a cheap and effective mobile grow room if I stripped the inside and sheathed it with foam board - already got electric- I can leave it or rewire before putting up the foam board --
Down here where prohibition lives U got to hide !


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

Umbra -- I sent U a PM !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 5, 2019)

Keef, put an exhaust fan in the ceiling of the shop area. It will make a huge difference


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

Sounds like a good idea Nick !- --  Something gotta happen ! -Just trying to stay away from drawing attention to the grow!-- Got the light leakage under control !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 5, 2019)

As nick says, maybe like a small whole house fan or something and an inlet to under the shop...


----------



## novitius (Sep 5, 2019)

Ive potted all the seeds. I'm thinking maybe I germmed to many.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

Hey  Nov -- I always germ to many !- After my clumbsy self gets them sexed it works out !
We still got some work to do on this grow room but It's coming along -He gonna need another grow area for a continous grow !-- Maybe the other end of the trailer ? -- Gonna need to suck some air thru that building to move some heat with 2 a.c. units blowing into the shop !-  Motion sensitive lights and game cameras - U not getting into the shop without your picture getting taken !--


----------



## thegloman (Sep 5, 2019)

Howdy y'all!
So I got called a pot snob cuz I wouldn't smoke that Mexican garbage with someone.  Lol
I said thank you but just save it and lets smoke a little of my "homegrown".  Hehehe
Night Shade did a number on her.  
It's pretty cool being able to supply my own and its better than what ppl are paying money for.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

Nick It's starting to gel !-- He needs a veg and bloom - What I got in mind is a "closet" between the 2 rooms - maybe 3 feet wide and 6 feet long where both a.c. units blow the hot air - put a nice big exhaust fan and a big floor vent to suck air thru and blow it out the top -- Then the shop wouldn't get too hot  -- You'll just hear electric motors off in the distance- That foam board insulates sound too!


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

What up Gloman ?--Dam weed snob!'--Pulling that -- It's only homegrown ?- Sly devil !---Maybe I should plant some of that ?-- I got it's step sister growing in - SR91-x-( MZR- x- BBSL)- they just coming up !-- Which U like better ? The SR or the NS ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

That thang the Gloman called NightShade ?- Well it is and it isn't Nightshade - It started as Barney's Farm "Nightshade" but I had this male -- His momma was Mazar-I-Sharif a giant Indica of Lebonese Blond hash fame and his daddy was the Black Berry Snow Lotus that upgrades everything it touches - I also used him on SR91 -- Sangarara Reserve times 91 Dragons - I got a couple up !-- The nightshade wants to hide her frosty bud with fan leaves !- She's one that could be defoliated !-- She big - she bad and she don't Play !- Neither of them !- Just a personal preference thing as to which is better !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 5, 2019)

Keef, that's actually pretty much what I have going.  I have a 14x14 room. Has been divided into a 10x8 flower room and a 8x6 veg room.  Both rooms have carbon filters and exhaust fans to outside.  A 12000 btu ac feeds into the remaining space and the exhaust fans pull the cool air into the grow rooms through hepa filters mounted into the doors of the rooms.  Keeps everything clean, cool and most important, BUG Free.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 5, 2019)

I'd have to go with NS X BBSL for potency.  
She's also a Very large plant if you turn her loose outside.
The SR91 X MAZAR X BBSL is in jars now. I'm learning not to judge the buds till they done curing.


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2019)

Keef said:


> Umbra -- I sent U a PM !


Sent you 1 back. Dude, I'm a stoner above all else, lol. brain fart ok, lol. 
Back in the 80's when I first started growing for myself I had the homegrown discussion with some friends. At the time, the perception of homegrown was poor quality weed grown somebody's back yard. My argument was, even the best Hawaiian or Afghani or Columbian was homegrown there. So it had nothing to do with the quality of the weed.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 5, 2019)

umbra said:


> Back in the 80's when I first started growing for myself I had the homegrown discussion with some friends. At the time, the perception of homegrown was poor quality weed grown somebody's back yard. My argument was, even the best Hawaiian or Afghani or Columbian was homegrown there. So it had nothing to do with the quality of the weed.



That's because of people growing crappy seeds they wuz pulling out of mescan brick weed.  Those of us who had good seed were growing the dank in the corn patch before the dea was smart enough to put choppers in the air.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 5, 2019)

By the way.  Weed fairy visited me today. I dunno what I'z a smokin but I like it!  Also got my second Mars sp-250.  I figgered to give 'em an honest run for their money so I have 2 in a 4x4 with a nice ole Gorilla Glue girl under 'em.


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2019)

grape pearl


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

Work hard today Umbra?- Dude I can so get confused sometimes!-- 
Gloman - The Nightshade ?-- I had a hard time deciding !-
Still not sure which I like best -- She will get big if let her !
I'm have to hustle some Umbra's bunch of grape seed !-- I got a blueberry - I needs me a grape- and a lemon - and a cherry - an Orange - and a ......


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2019)

They are all hard when its Crush season, lol. 96 today


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 5, 2019)

I have a son who is getting married in Oct.  I broke down and volunteered to buy the wedding bands for a wedding present.  Note to self "next time ask before you leap".  Its all good though, at least I think he found a good one.


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

Belly full of cheap pizza and and a pipe full of good weed ?- I'm be alright ! - Crush season Umbra ?- Wine talk for when y'all mash the juice out the grapes ?-- or just busy season?-- Looking at all these Muscatine vines everywhere around here-- I figure I might have me a crush season next year myself  ?-- Lots of them in the trees-- might need me a high grape picking device ?
Brewing is like growing - It gets under your skin and kind of addicting after awhile !- I don't even drink !-but --I know what I want it to taste like and I have to taste it regularly ! - I'm just thinking I need to combine the 2 ?- U think Blueberry Bounce should be made with a blueberry weed or does it matter ?-- 3 doses of THC per bottle or 4 ?-- Since It's more like blueberry brandy maybe 50-60 proof  I should add 6 doses ?- - U ain't gonna need much ? ---What kind of weed goes with fruit cocktail brandy ? - I mean hypothetically of course ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2019)

OK-- Who got a good gummy recipe ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 6, 2019)

Key keef, OfC...I’m bout to brew me up a batch a beer...we overhauled the kitchen a few months ago and one of my improvements was a higher powered cook top...so I can maybe brew my beer in the house instead of out in the rain/blistering heat...or whatever....I like to whine...I haven’t brewed in a while so I need to have at it soon...stink up my music room with some sugar eatin  yeasties... Jozi is fit for runnin tonight she got those zoomies as Nick and Harley call them...you gotta try to stay outa her way cuz she runs right over anything or body....she’s too quick to change her mind while she’s movin...I’ve been sampling a mix lately...some shark shock cbd, a little blue dream sativa and soma roses blueberry x V...I got some other Sativa growin in the garden, a bit of Purple Haze, thank you Rose...can’t wait to give that a go...speaking of PH, that’s one of the first tunes my old band of buds did while we were still in school...Im sure we were smokin mexibrick but I didn’t know any better...
Nice deck garden there B1!!!! We musta passed by your place a year or so ago coming home from our sons wedding in Yosemite...or nearly, now I can’t remember which way we came home...spent the week after just west of the park along 120...different in some ways to other areas of the Sierra’s and the same in other ways...


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 6, 2019)

Morning OFC...Still locked in a heat wave here...forecast sounds like broken record...Sat Sun Mon 100* 100* 100*...balmy 97* for today lol. Mexican weed...oh my goodness...wish I did not know about it. In the early 80's we were getting the good lime green stuff from West Coast by truckers. Then NAFTA...Mexican cartels took over...cheap prices I guess. It all went down hill after that, Mexican dirt weed....experienced it a few times...it actually taste like dirt! and you have never experienced cotton mouth till you smoke some lol. Of course there were batches that had Paraquat*...thanks to the genius who decided to spray mature Mexican cannabis fields in a lame eradication program...they just sold the buds anyway.... "chemicals"??? ....no extra charge for that bro. The "good ol days"...I do not miss them! Fruity pebbles OG this morning...We've come a long way from that dirt weed...May the cannabis God smile on you today!


----------



## novitius (Sep 6, 2019)

morning OFC! 818, WS and a L OG x LT x OL popping through already. Still a bunch of work to do around here.
Happy Friday everyone!!

FDA is saying don't touch pig ears or give em to your pups ....people are being hospitalized.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 6, 2019)

I am safe on pig ears and feet.


----------



## umbra (Sep 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Wake and Bake !- Dogs have been out side to do they business- -- They little dogs and had a piece of CKN jerky--Now they curled up on the bed asleep!-- I'm having some coffee  and smoking what was in the pipe last night - waiting for my tincture to kick in !-- Let's do this day !


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2019)

I just erased a political rant !-- I do have a lot to say about that !--  I need to keep my mouth shut --do like everyone else and pretend all will be well ?-- but I don't believe that !


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2019)

RE -- You'll like Rose's Purple Haze -- It make a pretty plant too -- Beautiful purple and smokes gentle too with a warm buzz !- Unlike her child I got growing-- PH-x- BBSL -- It's just plain rude !-- but It's a steam roller -- it just keeps coming at U in waves ! -- it make pretty bud too !-- a sparkling soft purple -- Nurse Larry in the house too !- I got enough babies I should have my girl !


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2019)

I ask about a gummy recipe last night because  I been told there is a market for  edibles round here --So Me and Other Keef been trying decide how to test that -- Cuz  hasn't told me wrong yet about this place-- but I gots to know ! -- Maybe I make a batch of cannacaps ?-- Other Keef wants a batch of kickass gummies !-- These people in big trouble !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 6, 2019)

Good morning everyone, it is an awesome day here.  Just 67 deg and sunny.  I am on my second doob and I am building walls today. 2x4 and siding walls, not the mental ones!  Keef man, watch some Dave Chappelle.  He thinks like me.


----------



## novitius (Sep 6, 2019)

5x5 is up. I punched a hole in the corner. All the t connectors are not the same. They got little feet in different places. Duct tape. Light tight vivosun! It's big.I'm able to get the carbon filter up in the air.  I be ok with all them plants after all. Back to hanging lights n stuff.


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2019)

Phone froze up on me !-- Thanks for your help Rose !-- I turned it off and back on and here I am !-- Never crossed my mind - such  a simple thing - way over my head !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hello OFC

Keef: I have never made gummies.  I found this on the internet for you.
https://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-gummies-weed-gummy-bears
I need to try this one day.

The weather is supposed to cool down this weekend.  Low 90's  high 80's.  Yay!

Nice tent Nov.  I bought a 5x5 tent for my shop earlier in the year.   It was bigger than I thought.  If I retire from growing I could give it to a homeless person to live in. ha ha

Time for some Blue Dream and another cup of coffee.

Have an awesome day people!


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2019)

That'll work  Burnin1!-- I'm gonna need some molds !-


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2019)

NorCalHal - had to swing by and mention 100,000 -hemp clones - My mind still be hurting on the how to do that !-- I don't think my grow room is big enough !- **** like that takes some planning -- Even if it is hemp !- What do U do ?-- make a thousand clones then use them like mothers and cut each one into a hundred clones - I don't know but I'd like to know the process !
My clones aren't doing too well - It's the heat !--Some will make it but not enough for me -- The one that looks the best is the one that got dipped in rooting powder and stuck straight into dirt !- If it roots in this heat in dirt - that's what I'll do !


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2019)

Transplanting the babies into bigger pots - They can stay in them until they're sexed !-- Nurse Larry - Blueberry Chocolate - Some Stacked Blueberry ( 2 of Umbra's)- This AK thang I did -- AK- X- BBSL -x-( BPU- x-BB)-- and Purple Mimosa --There's more they just not ready to transplant
-3-4 of each should give me my girls !
Starting to look like a real grow room !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 6, 2019)

Checked my garden this afternoon and had to chop one of the purple haze due to balls showin...the other looks like it’ll go the same way but I’ll wait a couple more to be sure...I was looking forward to trying that... I got more seeds so I’ll try again when I start up indoors...not a bad day here temp-wise a bit of breeze every now and again...I should be doin somethin but I’m not...
Cheers ofc!!!


----------



## novitius (Sep 6, 2019)

Hey Umbra, how's that SSSDH doing? I was reading about it in HT, I think. Somebody has been holding that tight for a while huh?
2RE, sorry about the nuts. That's a bummer. 

I think at this point I'm just waiting on BoC #3 and #3 Lary w/Lemons. I hope they poke through too. Got em under the LED tube. 
So much room in there! I can stand up straight.


----------



## umbra (Sep 6, 2019)

Still vegging


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 6, 2019)

Momma says she want to go to the county fair tonight so we might do that...walk around check the piggies n cowgirls...
Maybe have a beer and try not to get shot!!!


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2019)

RE --Not getting shot is always a good thing !-- I hope U ain't too old and slow to bob and weave ?-- -- Remember to run in a serpentine manner !-- All the time bobbing and weaving !
Adrenalin will show U how !-- Adrenalin is a powerful drug !--Somebody start shooting adrenalin will be there for U !--Pass a good time !-- They gonna have carnival food ?-- Pick me up one those turkey legs ?-- and something on a stick ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2019)

I got shot one time!-- A friend and I were shooting I think it was Pears off a tree with a pair of .22 cal.  pistols and we was drinking !-- I thought we were outta bullets and as I turned he shot me in the left arm with rat shot I didn't know he had and thought it was funny !-- I didn't !- If U don't know what rat shot is ? - It is like a tiny shot gun !- He shot me from up close too !--There may be another name for it but we called it rat shot !- It hurt but it mostly pissed me off -- He was a quick little **** too -- I couldn't catch him - and he was laughing hard -- I was bleeding !-- Good thing we didn't have anymore bullets ?--I most definitely would have shot him back !- Every once in awhile a piece of that rat shot makes it to the skin !- Still got a couple little pieces of rat shot in my arm that U can see !-- The moral of the story is don't be drinking and shooting -- and always drop a bullet in your pocket in case U need it later  !-- and getting shot ain't no fun even if it's rat shot !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 6, 2019)

BOC.  ,  day 63


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 6, 2019)

GDP x BPU,  day 63


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 6, 2019)

I got to do some chopping in a few days


----------



## umbra (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Sep 6, 2019)

U did her right Nick !-  BOTM ?-
Frosty !-- The one I had was blueberry-shouldn't have been but it was - So I bred it to BPU-x- BB a strong blueberry -- They up and that's gonna be my blueberry - (GDP-x- BPU )-x- ( BPU -x- BB )--Stacked Blueberries !''--I just gotta find The right girl !-I"m looking for Blueberry Muffins or a Blue berry Pie---She does a fresh blueberry too ---The genetics are there and if the environment is right - Like Nick did --That's what U get !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 6, 2019)

That settles it, I’m growin somethin purple!!!Very nice Nick!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 6, 2019)

Thank you guys,  they do look pretty good but the grow suffered because a male got loose in the garden and with the exception of the BOC he sprinkled every plant at least a little.  On a side note the male was a Sonic Screwdriver and there was a female sonic right beside him.  As a result I gots a ton of Sonic Seeds if anyone wants 'em,  they should breed true.  Look up the genetics, kinda impressive.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 7, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... Amazing looking plants Nick...you gonna be clipping for a while on those.We are getting to the point of...needing some rain...this high heat is burning on the greenery here, we had all the excess rain earlier this year and now a drought. Saw a large buck in velvet on the walk yesterday morning....at least 10 points and a very muscular white tail. Amazing at the power of wild animals...he took a path up a bluff that a human would have needed a pull to get up, 2 powerful lunges and he was gone straight up the bluff. Off for today's walk...smoke it while you got it!


----------



## zigggy (Sep 7, 2019)

good morning friends


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

Morning OFC !--Ugh !- I be back


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

I went to check the grow this morning and the 2 WI revegges were gone -- Game  camera about to tell the tale !
My guns are still in Corpus !


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

Game cameras are my friend !- Smile for the camera mofo !- Gotcha !


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2019)

good morning ofc


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

The nephew looked at the pics and got in his truck and left without me !-- He kinda mad !-- It was his step daughter's boyfriend !- She stayed with him for awhile and left yesterday !-- Wild - Wild - West .- It is Texas Other Keef !-- Only weapon I brought was my Bowie knife !-- I can work it effectively but it is of no use in a gun fight !


----------



## novitius (Sep 7, 2019)

it's only useless outside 21 ft Keef!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 7, 2019)

Morning O.F.C.   I'm waiting on the hired help,  as usual


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

I need to get on the ball and get back to Corpus and clean that house out and  bring my guns back - They like a security blanket to me !-- Might go to the pawn shop round here and buy me a pistol ?-- I'm always conflicted !- A revolver is not gonna jam on U but a semi auto shoot more times without reloading !- When the battle field is a room I guess it don't matter .-- I am a game camera convert !


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

Some SRV / Santana and a couple tokes off this bong and da **** is getting  funny to me !-- Lesson learned !-- I like a pistol--as a back up last ditch go to -- I'm going all in on a 12 gauge pump with a short barrel with an extended tube !-- 21 feet ? -- I wouldn't miss very often -- I don't like a folding stock - I just take it off ! -Maybe a 12 gauge double barrel hand cannon ?--pistol grip and 12 inch barrels ---I said I only had my bowie knife ?-- Straight Razor don't count does it ? - I usually got one around !- Cut U long - hard - deep and continuous !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 7, 2019)

I have  12 gage Double, 18" barrels, don't wanna break no laws!


----------



## novitius (Sep 7, 2019)

Ok, take 2. 
Good morning OFC! Still waiting on 2 beans to come up. By evening I'll be poking around in there to see if there's any action. Cotyledon are either open or will spread today on everything else! It was nice to wake up to life in the tent. 
Nick those are some beautiful buds back there man! I hope I can treat the BoC the same. 
 Keef be safe! Get some of those dragon's breath shells and melt their faces.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2019)

Good morning all, Bud made a hoop row thingy for the grow, we look a little like Mcdonalds golden arches, but white.   It's huge. In our tiny yard... Nice to read all of you.  We be pot farming today.


----------



## thegloman (Sep 7, 2019)

Keef
I sent you a gummie recipe to your phone.


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

Got it Gloman !--- Thanks !-- Disappointed to lose those 2 mother plants - - The nephew is back and not in jail so that's a good thing -- He had built his step daughter  a nice truck- --It's locked in a garage at his work and he said she ain't getting it back --it's still in his name !- I told him I know this old pot farmer that needs some wheels ?- So I lost 2 mother plants but I'm gonna hustle up a truck to drive !-- I'm just here temporarily -- but I was gonna take a cut from those 2 Mothers with me ! -- and cuts from the girls when we sex what I started --He left them ---- I like game cameras -- a picture was sent to the perpetrator of him in the act -- He won't be able to relax !--- He knows we know what he did !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hello OFC

AWESOME pics Nick!  Thanks for sharing.
I can't wait to harvest my Purple Punch next month.  Those pics of yours make me anxious for some purple of my own. 

Wow Keef!   You may need to find a new grow area or wait until you move and get set up.  If you find stuff stolen today you will probably find stuff stolen tomorrow.  I am so sorry.  
I have never been shot before, but I have been shot at a couple times before I turned 20..  I realized people don't take kindly to those who trespass.  Long story...involves growing in the 70s.

Have a really GREAT day friends.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 7, 2019)

I can't help myself, I just like growing.  When I don't have the smell of good fresh garden weed available I feel all out of sorts.  I can sit around in the garden all day and just chill and all is right with the world.  I guess I'm a true hippy.  I got 5 little GG babies just bustin' to get outta the veg tent, 9 clones cooking and a whole lot going on in flower.  3 at 6 days, 1 at 40 days, 1 at 53 days and 2 at 64.  Oh yeah I got the GG mother, she's at 19 days.  I'll be danged if I run out of medicine again!  You wouldn't like me when I gotta smoke the stuff they sell around here.  Dank that's full of seeds?  Brown nasty looking stuff.  Makes ya wanna smoke one o' them killer cartridges.


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

I was at church !- I don't know nothing bout nothing !-- I got a head injury - I can't remember **** !--
Burnin1 - live and learn - I be outta here soon enough !
Hope we get those mother plants back !- Might happen ? -- It would be best for all concerned !
Nick-- I want to be back to that too !-- It's a simple thing - Leave me alone and let me grow a little dank !- Is that too much to ask ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2019)

you got mail


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

U da man !-- Dam it's hot out there !


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

Burnin 1-- The pharm ?- The Plants all in veg - They hemp unless U can prove otherwise ! -


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 7, 2019)

lol


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 7, 2019)

I cannot believe this one.  10 bucks for 600 seeds.  
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X5MKZ8F/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

Hemp is loose !-They probably sell seed by the pound too !
Hemp is all I grow -- right now I got them inside vegging to make clones for the hemp farmers like they do !- It's an exotic  Indica hemp !- Look at those wide leaves !- Makes much fiber!


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Amazon has most everything.  lol
https://www.amazon.com/Biona-Organi...J1WE07BVPH9&psc=1&refRID=0SPA4P2Z6J1WE07BVPH9
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X5MKZ8F/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&tag=forumyield-20


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

S-x-OL == Squish -x- Oregon Lemon 
LOG = Larry OG
BR-x- BD =  Black Rose-x- Black Dalia 
SR = SR91-x- ( MZR-x-  BBSL)
I'm a bad man !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks Burnin1!  I'm gonna get me somma those right now.  Next time I bump heads with the man, I'll just show him those!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 7, 2019)

Drivin' ya nuts ain't I Keef?!


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

I might have to talk to the nephew about putting that blue printed  engine out his step daughter's Truck back in that shiny black '77 Chevy step side pick up it come out of -- I would look good driving that !- Got them wide tires and all !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes Nick !-- U are !-- dam GDP -x- BPU -


----------



## Keef (Sep 7, 2019)

I think I should go to Walmart tommorrow and get me one those emergency flare pistols -- I might need one to signal for help ?-- Or something ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 8, 2019)

We’re at the fair tonight instead of last night...it’s a crowded noisy place...I don’t care much for it....had a couple beers and a piece of meat on a stick for keef...it isn’t all that....


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 8, 2019)

Good Morning OFC..... Ebay is in the game as well on seed and have been for some time. All though buy at your own risk of course. This Hemp/Cannabis mystery is growing daily from a legal stand point and it is a good thing (if nothing else it makes people learn about Cannabis/Hemp). https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hemp-seeds...412551?hash=item2ad3f0fd87:g:ZqUAAOSwSYtdc58m

Football Sunday! nuff said (and some CBD cream for Sam Ehlinger today )   Wake n Bake with some cherry bomb and off to the store for some steak. I hate it when I go for seedless grapes and come back with Oreo's lol. Cherry bomb creates munchies so strong even the Vegan items look good! Enjoy this fine day the cannabis way !


----------



## novitius (Sep 8, 2019)

Morning OFC!! Muggy out there today. Gotta finish cleaning the mess I've made rearranging the house lol. The tents are up is all that matters!!


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 8, 2019)

gday OFC , the Daisey are in flower , the sky's are blue , spring has sprung down under  , only a couple more weeks of having to chop that dam wood, love and piece to you all , ( yep some nice Indica tonight )


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2019)

Morning OFC !
Warm and wet in the woods !--Every morning It's drippy wet with dew !-- I don't like it !- Found out yesterday the ex and her sister are at the beach house cleaning it up !- Got no problem with that -- Need sell that place soon !--
I'm leave this whole taking the plants to the nephew --
He seem to have something going on !-- I tried to tell him revenge is a dish best served cold -- let it go for now !--
I just want to get these babies up and sexed so I can take a cut with me !-- I need a place I can secure !-- This ain't it !
I wish I could ignore the news like so many do !-- I feel bad for the Bahamas - I know they going thru worse than I did in Katrina-- Not a fan of this administration either ! They do more damage than good!


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2019)

QB yes that led looks good


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2019)

Hey Crocket -- Sounds like spring has sprung  for the down under !-- When I get settled in I'm get with U about some seed !- See if I can throw some seed all the way to Australia - I take it as a personal challenge -- I bet I can get them there ?-- Get some OFC genetics growing down there ! -


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm kinda liking smoking my weed out this beer bottle bong I made -- Maybe another toke or 2 and some more coffee -
I'm not ready to start this day !


----------



## zigggy (Sep 8, 2019)

good morning everyone,,,,bad tooth pain,,,i have a  dry socket with an absence,,,getting it taken out monday


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2019)

That's better !- There's another travel trailer on the property down by the wood line -- I asked Cuz about it and he said it was trashed because it bad been under water during hurricane Harvey -- I gotta go see what condition the frame of the thing is in !-- If it is solid enough --I will strip the inside and line it with that 1/2 inch  blue foam board--I might get him to drag it up close to me !-- I build me a dam grow trailor while I wait to buy me a place ?- Bring a grow room with me when I move !


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2019)

Sorry Zig !- Been there done that -- More than once --I feel for U girlfriend that's some bad pain !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 8, 2019)

Save yourself a lot of grief Keef.  Buy a conex box.  Much stronger and way better suited for a grow then an old rotten camper and they come in all sizes.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 8, 2019)

Smokin' a good pick me up this morning and it is tasty.  Best thing about it is I'ma busy as hell in my mind, ain't doin a thing.  I been watching comedy skits all morning. Started to write this long rant and the computer locked up but it wasn't important anyway.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC
Sorry to hear about your pain Zig.
What a great idea Nick.  The cops are so confused about hemp and pot right now.  They are having trouble arresting people and not have the DA throw the cases out because they cannot tell the difference between hemp and weed.  

Time to roll a couple up and watch some football.






Have a stoney Sunday friends.


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2019)

One of the stolen mother plants is back under light and I hear the other one will be here shortly ! - I got no questions The nephew just brought one back and said he would be back with the other one in awhile -- Some of that White Indica hemp ! -- Oh ! -- I need to be outta here and in my own place soon as possible !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 8, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2019)

NIck - Those shipping containers got to be insulated-- U need to put in  Water --electric and AC- but they only about $1,000 for 8x8x40 -- Now a same size reefer would work great - They already Insulated and got climate control built in but at $10,000 each they too rich for me right now !-- I'm flexible !--I will adapt to whatever the situation calls for !
The ex over at the house and got the master bedroom painted!-- Things are moving along as far as getting it on the market !-- I need to do little research but I know the ballpark !-- Should be enough for me to buy a place to grow with my half of the equity !- Shouldn't be a problem!- Was telling the nephew that this is NOT a good place to set up a little production grow !-- I told him I'll grow it and U move it and come help me when I need it !- U can be as involved with the grow as U want but this is not a good place to grow!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 8, 2019)

Howdy yall!
Keef
I like that container idea.  Got me thinking about an under ground setup.

GSC getting closer!


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2019)

Gloman !- How U been Cuz !-- The smugglers use them buried for dope drops !-- From what I hear they cave in from the weight of the dirt on the sides -- They give out between the reinforcement beams-- They only useful under ground for about 5 years! --Pour some cement around them to protect from the weight of the dirt and they should last !


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2019)

Another thing !-- In the winter if there is a shipping container size patch of grass in a snow covered yard - Someone gonna figure it out !


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2019)

Put them half way in the ground and turn them into a long low mound and plant **** on them to make it look natural !
That might work ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2019)

Like I told U !- It's friggen hemp !-H-E-M-P --- U gonna give me a ticket for growing hemp without a licence ? -- How much that gonna cost me ?
(We gonna stay away from the bloom room )-- I don't got an  explanation for that frosty goodness just yet ?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 8, 2019)

I used to grow in a bomb shelter that was 15 by 25 under ground.  If you lived around a military base back in the 60's bomb shelters/fallout shelters was big business!  Lot of em still around and I grew weed in one.  Like you said though, the snow melted there first.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 8, 2019)

Bury the conex and grow weed in it.  Grow hemp in the dirt on top of the conexx.  Let 'em try and figger that one out!


----------



## Keef (Sep 8, 2019)

I know that's right Nick !-- I saw something on the news made me remember what U told me once - I was wondering if U could put a little oil in a thc vape cartridge to make the THC oil to flow better - U told me smoking vaporized oil would screw up your lungs -- That's exactly what is happening with these young healthy people smoking an e-cig and ending  up in the hospital !-- They using vitamin E oil in some THC vape  cartridges !-- It's messing people up  it good !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice and cool here this evening sitting outside in my wife’s little side garden, kinda tall bushes and such like a path thru a jungle...Even comes with some wildlife...sorta...supposed to be kinda nice like this for the next week or so...If the cool holds up I’ll be starting my fall garden sooner...Mr. B...



 .


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 8, 2019)

Yup,  people been vaping weed for years, never needed no oil 'till them dan non-smokers started getting involved!


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2019)

RED it was a beautiful day. I'll take some more.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 9, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Gotta love that cooler air...our turn will be soon....well a few weeks but better than back in July. Love the kitty...one acoustic sensor forward one to the side.....a cats world is sounds and scent as well. My Manx seem to be more dog like in demeanor,they walk out on front step and sniff air...run off to the brush and come back with a mouse or chip monk sometimes. But their hearing is off the scale, I have a lot of hearing loss and envy them lol. Another week of cure down on the last grow....so sample time again...Black Pearl today...loving its unique terp profile...lovely smell with a piney, bit of pepper jelly taste...smoke is smooth and rich with a nice buzz with the coffee...the effect hits the body kinda deep.Off for the walk...shorter days got me walking in the dark now...Have a great day the cannabis way!


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 9, 2019)

gday OFC  Its gone from uggs and a woolie to thongs and a singy  in 2 days down here, love it , Hey Keef put on a Akubra grab a pair of thongs and come on down ,


----------



## novitius (Sep 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- filled my beer bottle bong with the last of the Mimosa I had - I like dat ****!-- I'm gonna have to get me some more of that !
Hey Crocket -- I would take U up on that but I'm afraid of snakes and I hear y'all some badass snakes !-- and salt water crocodile big as a bus and giant lizards like dinosaurs  !-- I would need a bigger gun!--
I don't know where this cool weather is but it ain't here - still hellhot in East Texas ! -- Go for a walk  with the dogs ?-- There is a bigass pitbull dog and a massive black dog of unkown ancestry that scare my little dogs - So they go in a pen outside while I maybe walk over to the grow ?-- My dogs will have their own yard soon !-- I do like this Mimosa !-- I got some baby plants marked PM - Child of Mimosa fathered by Double Purple Dojo I'm told so Purple Mimosa it is !-- Burn it if U got it !-- Good day to all !


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2019)

I told U I came over here without my guns ?- The ex and her sister spent a few days over at the beach house they even painted the master bedroom- She asked if I wanted her to bring my guns - her sister lives not far from where I am -- She afraid of guns and I had to talk her thru removing a 30 round magazine from a highly modified Chinese SMS!- My Multi Shooter -- Ole Spray and Pray !-- I hope she got that mag out safely cause she clumsy !-- Being in the land of the Aryan Brotherhood-- I would like to have my guns !


----------



## drcree (Sep 9, 2019)

gooday everyone.  been cutting felled trees for firewood.
what's happening keef?  guns are your friend.


----------



## umbra (Sep 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Overslept and missed a 6am call. In the dog house now.


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2019)

Umbra I guess U human after all !--
Drcree-- It may be wrong but my guns are my security blanket -- I don't even shoot them much - I just feel better having them around - On the hunt for a pistol - blew the back end off a cheap .25 semi auto and need a new one - new to me - something functional-- I like that .45 Browning 1911 - carried it as a M.P in the army but maybe something that don't kick so hard !-- maybe .38 snub nose police special ?- probably get what I find ?
My babies are looking good - Some better than others  -- Took the shotgun aproach -- Start a bunch of **** and see what will thrive in these conditions !-- Keef dirt farming ?- Any port in a storm !-- I be getting back to what I know soon !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello OFC

I hope everyone is having a great day.
The cooler weather we have here the last couple of days has been nice,
I am going to attempt to make some RSO I think.  I have a few pounds of trim.  Would that work or should I make something else?  My Mom has cancer and I want to make her some medicine with my trim.  I am not sure what to do or what to make.  People talk about RSO a lot it seems.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2019)

Good morning all, my goodness you some chatty folk. i love that.
Thunder and lightning and temps from 90 to 60  Burr.. Plants made it just fine thru the storm. Dogs didn't do as well.
RE, I am so sorry your purple haze hermied. I knew it did that and I forgot. SHOOT. I liked it enough to keep but I sure shouldn't have sent it out. I hope it didn't ruin your crop.
I have been doing nothing. And then some more of nothing.  Some more nephews calling about can they help harvest.LOL, i love that too. After kinda being real grumpy last year, I was, I told my daughter she didn't have to help this year.  It was so brave of me. I was sincere. Thankfully she didn't believe me and will come for part of it.
You guys all sound good, Umbra they should be glad you don't miss a call daily, they seem to work the stuffin outta you.
 Bud has white arches made of pvc pipe. Who knew it could bend. It will hold the tarp that he will get situated this week.  I couldn't do this without him. I fear it is permanent in our tiny yard...  I think a cover crop of clover planted this fall? Will that work? Oh do i have to wait until like Feb or something? I am off to the store.


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2019)

Good luck Burnin 1 -- Just follow the freeze -- quick wash technique and it'll come out fine and yes use the trim !-- That's what most do !--If  U gonna cook the alcohol off without recovering it like Nov did don't be inside - make sure U got plenty ventilation-- Alcohol vapor will explode at the right concentration with any spark !-- I'm building me a still soon just for the alcohol to make RSO !-- Mostly !-- If I end up with a wooden keg full  so be it !


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2019)

I asked the ex to bring me 2 things -- My guns and at least one of my 5 gallon primary fermenters !- To add CO2 to the grow room -- That's my story and I'm sticking to it !


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2019)

Burnin1 - before U hit her with RSO maybe try something a little milder ?-- Maybe my Cannacaps ?-- Get U some 00 empty gel caps -- bake a small jar of weed at 275 for 45 minutes to an hour  to decarb- use your bud --I grind mine by rubbing it thru a colander - before or after decarb -- Tben just pack the caps full as U can with a ram rod stick of some kind !- U can try her on 2 caps to start !- I was taking about 4 !--- Sometimes 5 - take them with some food with some oil in it - cheese - peanut butter !-- Takes about an hour to Kick in -- A dose of RSO might scare her !- Trying the caps first will ease her into it !


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2019)

Houston -- The Eagle has landed !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 9, 2019)

sorry to hear about your mom there Burnin1, has she ever used pot? I think I might start with something a bit milder than rso just to see how she handles it...I wish you both all the best!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 9, 2019)

I’d help you with that harvest if I was closer Rose...that’s gotta be a lotta work!
My last little harvest took me about 15 minutes but I was only about  1 1/2’ tall...
Another mild sunny day here in NCal... I slept till almost 10 this mornin...I have my phone set to not ring from 10pm to 10 am unless it’s family...anybody else can call back later...
Broke my favorite pipe trying to scrap the crap outa the bowl...good thing I had a backup but now I gotta buy a new one...how do you guys clean your glass!!!
Rose I got more of those purple seed so I’m gonna try again and see what we get...yall have a great day!!!


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2019)

RE -- Clean your pipes with coarse salt and Iso. alcohol !
Soak them !-- The salt  won't dissolve in the alcohol and works as an abrasive- The alcohol will melt the residue away !-- Works  great on glass pipes -- Get 2 pipes and U can leave one soaking !


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2019)

Burnin1 -- If she tolerates  the caps OK -- U can move on to something stronger -- The right dose will make her a little high but still functional !-- I would think 2 caps may be about right but warn her it may make her a little high-- that's what we want  -- It's just the side effects of the medicine !-- If she tolerates that U can increase the dosage with more caps then move on to something stronger-- I would suggest RSO in oil or alcohol - U can use a gram of RSO in 5 mils.  of either - Then work out the dosage again either a small syringe or by the drop if that is too weak or strong !-- Dose her 3 times a day reduce dosage or increase dosage as she tolerates it !
I know they say 60 grams of RSO in 60 days but that is powerful dosage and some would need assistance to stand and walk to the bathroom -- I'm of an opinion that giving a large a dose as the patient can tolerate and still function and keep them on that dosage longer will accomplish the same thing!-' Might be best to stay on it !


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2019)

Burnin1 U can cook the alcohol off the 1st batch but U are gonna need to make more RSO - Get with Rose about a Magic Butter Machine -- Isn't that what U use Rose or is it another machine ?- - it recovers most of the alcohol !- much cheaper than buying alcohol for each batch !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi guys, I use the MBM to make tincture, that is all. I use a Megahome distiller to get back my Everclear. It pays for itself in one run I think. Maybe 2.


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2019)

I got one of my primary fermenters -- I found my yeast and other **** !-- Nothing to see here move along !-- Think I'll start with Peach ?- I got to add some CO2 to the grow !-- Told U I'm sticking to my story !

Umbra U got a PM -- maybe - U should - but U know me and computers-- They don't like me much !


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC !-- filled my beer bottle bong with the last of the Mimosa I had - I like dat ****!-- I'm gonna have to get me some more of that !
> Hey Crocket -- I would take U up on that but I'm afraid of snakes and I hear y'all some badass snakes !-- and salt water crocodile big as a bus and giant lizards like dinosaurs  !-- I would need a bigger gun!--
> I don't know where this cool weather is but it ain't here - still hellhot in East Texas ! -- Go for a walk  with the dogs ?-- There is a bigass pitbull dog and a massive black dog of unkown ancestry that scare my little dogs - So they go in a pen outside while I maybe walk over to the grow ?-- My dogs will have their own yard soon !-- I do like this Mimosa !-- I got some baby plants marked PM - Child of Mimosa fathered by Double Purple Dojo I'm told so Purple Mimosa it is !-- Burn it if U got it !-- Good day to all !



bad language warning


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2019)

Crocket - U got me on that one !--Sounds like a dangerous place but at least U don't have AR15s ?-- I don't know what we gonna do but we really should do something !- Politicians in the pocket of the gun lobby makes it hard to do anything !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 9, 2019)

I want to chop but I must force myself to wait another week. 




 Day 63 for the BOC


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2019)

That's it Nick !- U officially on the-- I hate U list !
Looks magnificent !


----------



## Keef (Sep 9, 2019)

I was gonna post some pics of my babies and that ole revegg but back in the woods here I got about half a bar on my phone - times out before I can upload ! --I've tried a couple times !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 9, 2019)

I remember those days! living in my camper I was always at the mercy of the campgrounds wifi signal, which usually was terrible.  I'm wondering how long this boc is actually gonna go.  Its bulking up nicely but the bottom of the plants looking like two 3 weeks out.  I don't know but I'm really looking forwards to this one.  Its really looking special.  Lots of purple hews and well, you can see the frost. The smell is out of this world.  May be the fruitiest chocolate around!


----------



## umbra (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes BOC is a fruity chocolate. Keef saw the PM. Long day. Teflon plumbing failed and chemical leaked everywhere. Took all day to fix.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 10, 2019)

Umbra I hope your young cuz you work too hard for an old fart...
I busted out a jar of well cured Blueberry x miss V...it’s my favorite smoke...in fact it’s the only smoke I taste anything but smoke...this one got a nice big bloom of berry goodness...when I smoke a bowl on the porch, the whole neighborhood gonna know it...we live in pretty close confines but we all old so we don’t bother each other much...
I’m sure enjoying these cool days and nights...you gonna need to find some inter web down there in the piney woods, how else we gonna help you grow if we can’t see yer stuff....


----------



## umbra (Sep 10, 2019)

LOL you know I'm old enough to retire in 21 more days


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 10, 2019)

I recommend it!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 10, 2019)

Me too!  I retired in 2011.  Don't regret a minute of it.  Good morning everyone.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 10, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...58 yard field goal to win it....hold my beer! Another day in paradise!...That last week of flower is longer than the first weeks all together.. I am not sure why I become so anxious... got plenty to smoke...paranoia to get it down and outta sight? or get it down before something happens to it. I just like how it looks in those jars lol. This heat makes me want to retire sometimes...still got a few years to go I guess...My BIL is 71 and still works 40 hours a week at a body shop...he is a tuff lil fellow...I tease him about letting another man have a chance at some work lol. Smoke that wild wood weed and have a great day!


----------



## novitius (Sep 10, 2019)

@burnin1 , I'm sorry to hear about your mom! At least you're able to make her something that will help. The Phoenix tears site and Roses thread were my guides. 
Good morning OFC!


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

Morning OFC!-- It's still dark !-- I never got to make the choice about when to retire !-- I was 45 when I came around that corner too fast in the operating room -- I went on SS last year !-- So I guess that makes me officially retired -- Actually I'm just organizing my 2nd career -- I am a pot farmer now !-- I get up in the morning and get high - then I might smoke some more and my medicine beats dahell out of being a morphine junkie !-- I think I'm do alright as a pot farmer !-- I'm cloning in dirt and I think they might just root !-- I'm gonna be needing some that chocolate !- all I got left of BOC is (GDP-x-BPU)-- x- BOC  =  blueberry chocolate --  I got 3 them babies up and growing ! -- Got 5cc. Syringe full of seed and I know there are some special girls in there -- My job is to find them !--
Let's do this day OFC !-- but 1st we got to finish the Wake and Bake -- It is a solemn duty-- The world depends on it !
So Let's get it right !


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 10, 2019)

HEY ST-NICK THAT IS THE SHITE , Keef its 9pm down hear so I cant do the wake , but Im up for a bake , retirement is something I just keep stuffing up just when I get myself into a position to make a break I make a bad investment and its back to work , its coming though I can feel it I my bones ,


----------



## umbra (Sep 10, 2019)

out of the house early.


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

Crocket -- Good night to U !- There's always an excuse to burn one -- The Wake and Bake up here last all day !-- Glad to have U around whether It's morning or evening --


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

I was out the house early to check the babies - I'm sure no one else does stuff like that ?-- Mom and babies are fine -- This AK thang is really thriving  as well as Nurse Larry - Only got one NL left - I had a couple peat cups sitting in the 5 gallon revegg that hasn't came back yet- I need more than one to make sure I get my girl -- Some probably think I started too many seed but I didn't - I'm out to replace my harem in one swoop !-- I'm a cloner and I run a 4 part rotation -- Veg got to keep up with the rotation or it all crashes -- So cloning is an every 2 week thing -- So I want at least 6 clone lines - but not just the 1st 6 girls to show -- Looking for plants with a hook and grow well for me -- This Stacked Blueberry may be one - Started 5 seed and still got all 5 after transplant to the pots they'll be sexed in !- I hope to get the babies sexed while I'm here then move all dis **** to my new place where I can secure it !-- I have basically teamed up with my nephew --
He's been building himself up a market -- We gonna just move everything to my place - I'll grow it and he will move it and we split the take !-- I'm OK with that !--


----------



## zigggy (Sep 10, 2019)

morning everyone ,,,feeling much better ,,,had two teeth removed yesterday ,,,both crumbled as they were pulling them out ,,,all they gave me for pain was aspirin,,,,looking great nick


----------



## drcree (Sep 10, 2019)

keef, i like and carry a 1911 in a .45.  you may want to consider a 1911 in a 9mm.  virtually the same pistol but with considerably less recoil--and a larger magazine capacity.  nearly everybody and their brother is making a 9mm 1911 now so the prices are lower and should be available on the used market.
hoping to go to the range this morning to test out the functionality of an ar i built for my father in law.

i also retired a while ago--2014.  although i do miss having a_ purpose,_ i surely don't miss going to that office everyday.  don't do geology any longer but found gunsmithing to be an interesting outlet for imagination and thought.

zigggy, hope your jaw starts feeling better.  aspirin for extractions??  hardly seems ample.  

umbra glad to hear you are retiring.  make sure you have something to do or the lack of a _purpose_ will creep in on you.  congratulations!


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

Drcree-- 9mm ?-'That'll work !-- I like the 1911 style but that .45 just kick too hard to do rapid well placed shots !- 9mm in that style might be just what the Dr. Ordered ! -- I would imagine gunsmithing would be enjoyable -- Back in the early 70s I had a friend who bought military surplus gun parts in one of those 4x4x4 ft boxes  -- I remember sitting around getting high and putting guns together out a box of parts  !-- The government shut dat **** down real quick !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

Zig - Baby girl I hope U feel better soon ! -- Make U some my medicine- Bake some crumbled weed at 275 for about an hour - I do it in a jar -Then U can use it to make caps - or tincture-- add oil to barely cover the weed -- I use warm coconut oil ( microwave it for a minute or so) -- Stir it up some once in awhile or put the lid on and shake  when It cools enough to handle - A couple hours U can strain the weed off and the oil will be cool enough to take and ready for use !-- A tablespoon should help U with pain in about an hour !-If a tablespoon wasn't enough take more !- It will help !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 10, 2019)

Good morning Zig.  thanks.  I have been dealing with the teeth thing myself.  Who knew one of the side effects of synthetic weed addiction was rotten teeth?  I thought that only happened to meth heads.  I survive with Aleve and the numbing spray you can find at the drug store for sore throats.  Wild Turkey if it gets too bad.  Good luck!


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

Nick is another one that should be on a regular dose of oral weed -- I don't understand ?-- U grow a plant that is good medicine for just about whatever ails U !-- If U grow U gonna have trim and what better use for it than making your own medicine ?-- Everyone of U should be on a regular edible -cap or whatever - U decarb the weed and get the goodies into your belly anyway U choose with food or some oil  -- Your body take care of the rest !-- You'll find your dose !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I hope you feel better soon Zigggy.  

Have a great day guys.


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

Got a boneless deer shoulder roast in a brine -- I'm smoke that thang tommorrow ! --All I can say is I didn't shoot it !-- Brought my electric smoker with me !-- I got to have it !-- Can't find all my spices yet but I can make it work !-- low and slow is my jam !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 10, 2019)

All my sons got that meat cookin thing down but they didn’t get it from me...I put a piece of meat on the grill and it’s toast...maybe I get distracted by other things beer, pot, music...I can eat the hell out a good cut though...


----------



## drcree (Sep 10, 2019)

burnin, sorry to hear about your mom.  my prayers are with you and your family.

keef, private pm


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

Decree- I got your PM but couldn't figure out how to respond -- Computer's hate me !-Sounds like U got it going on---Great idea but  I'm good for now but I'd like to keep that offer open if U will ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

RE -- My electric smoker is so easy - I put a piece of hardwood smaller than a fist in my smoker- turn it on and set the temp !-- Stick some meat in there seasoned any way U want -- I use a BBQ rub recipe I found in a book I got -- Close the door and walk away -- I cook it on 250 for the 1st several hours - after about 3 hours U ain't getting anything else from smoke---I like to start it in the late afternoon-so before bed I can  turn it down to 200-210 ?-- wrap it in parchment paper and usually cook it all night !-- It's easy !-- I don't like a grill !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 10, 2019)

Just got word from a band mate that our drummer had a stroke and is now blind with apparently no hope for recovery...I didn’t know but I guess he was already blind in one eye...he hid that pretty good because I had no idea...I hope he doesn’t give up on the drums...I’m sure it will be tough but I think maybe with some help, doable...we’ll see though he may need some time...sad, he is about 65 I’m guessing...I don’t know what else might have been affected but a stroke don’t sound good at all...


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 10, 2019)

Wishing Zig a healed mouth...B1 mom healing...Gloman Aunt healing and sorry to hear about your friend 2RE...This world is fast to change. Nick I had no ideal the synthetics caused tooth decay...I knew menthol ciggys and dipping tobacco products contribute to gum disease.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2019)

Zigggy, I am so sorry you have been thru so much pain.  Aspirin? That makes you bleed, how weird to give you that.  I hope you recover fast. Wish you were here i would make you soup and wait on you.
We had rain all night  and it just stopped, wow, that is a long rain for us. Didn't have the cover up yet, but the wind should blow and dry everything. Not that many flowers to worry about yet.. Nice clean air that smells good and cool, fall came to the NW today.


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

Sorry RE ! -- Best Wishes to him !-- They can do lots with rehab !
I got a new carb coming for my HOG  !- OK --so we all know It's just a 150 c.c. scooter !-- but it will be nice to ride it again -- I needs to get out and explore this new place and find out better where I want to set up the Stoner Ranch !- Speaking of which the ex hired some help to get the beach house market ready-- All I got to do is make a trip over to haul the some the furniture and appliances  over here to 
put in storage !- Shouldn't be but a few more weeks -- Once on the market it will sell fast !-- I better get on the ball and start looking ! - 
I got 3 more babies germed and in thier own peat cups --Marked- (SR )===  SR91-x- (MZR-x-BBSL)- Stacked Indicas !-- 
This one will get U there !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

We've had off and on thunderstorms today !- Didn't rain much in Corpus but there ain't no shortage of water falling out the sky in the woods !-- Lots of thunder too -- Dogs don't like it ! -- I'm not a big fan either !-- I think I better practice for 420 -- I want to do it right !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 10, 2019)

Just sitting here going through these posts and I realized its a shame but short of posting, clicking the like button is a lousy acknowledgement to a post about someone having a stroke, or dementia or whatever.  Just ought to be a better way.


----------



## drcree (Sep 10, 2019)

you're good to go keef.  just shake the tree when the urge strikes


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2019)

That is a good point Nick. I  agree.  2 RE, remember people get better from strokes. I did.  Keep good thoughts for him, I will. I was so scared but now other then my memory i would say i am as good as new... lol  Our plants loved the rain and now the humidity, they are praising for the first time all year.  Ya know when they point to the sky?  love that.


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

It was just a water hose but I'm glad no one was around to see me bout then !--Funny blown sissy man !--
 It was not a snake Other Keef  !-- I'm ashamed of U !-- Have some dignity man !-- How would like a loop video playing your little sissy reaction over and over  for people to laugh at ?- U can't kill a water hose !-- Too late for U to recover any dignity !-- Just be glad no one saw U !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 10, 2019)

I think I need a carbon filter for my grinder.  First GSC bud from my last grow and it stunk up the whole room. 



Gotta love it


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 10, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Just sitting here going through these posts and I realized its a shame but short of posting, clicking the like button is a lousy acknowledgement to a post about someone having a stroke, or dementia or whatever.  Just ought to be a better way.


Sometimes people don't feel like talking about stuff when they are depressed.  A like is a good way to acknowledge that you are pulling for them when you don't feel like talking. 
I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 10, 2019)

I think a like is pretty much understood as being in agreement since there are no other choices...
My outdoor girls and sadly now guy(PH) are really liking the cooler weather...not that it’s cold but 80’s...


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

I don't do the like thing -- I like all the post on the OFC !-- Plus it's one less thing to remember-- No offense !- I'm lucky to be able to get to MP -- I'm just barely computer functional !-- I even have trouble sending and reading PMs !--
 Got some trim in the oven and got a bag of empty 00 jell caps- Might have to whittle me a dam rod to pack cannacaps !- On a mission !


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

Packing cannacaps !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2019)

3 caps is nice !-- I just passed Other Keef in the hall when I was on the way to the bathroom-- he was coming out !-- He alright !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 10, 2019)

Watch out for snakes in that hallway...or hoses with teeth...


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 11, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Wake n bake with some AK47 and coffee... 9-11-01  one of those days I will never forget when and where I heard of the event. Got a potential of tropical systems for the coming weekend...nature going to suck up all the heat and cool us off. Snakes you say!....they are just starting to crawl back to their den areas here. I usually encounter a rattlin snake or two on walks in the Fall. We have Copperheads,Cotton Mouths,Pygmy Rattler, Coral Snake,Eastern Diamondback and Canebreak Rattler . Nice selection of those biting critters. Wishing everyone a pain and stress free day.  Oh I forgot to mention the most dreaded variety !...Texas 2 step snake...known to reside in the piney woods of TX....they bite...you take 2 steps and fall over.


----------



## novitius (Sep 11, 2019)

Afternoon OFC! I don't blame you Keef. I'd of killed it twice. They got any kind of markings and I'm grabbing a weapon. We have mostly gardener snakes up here. There's some rattlers down south and I've heard of copperheads in the country, by the w.v./kentucky borders. Never seen a deadly snake up here. They're so quiet and so fast. They don't put up to many signs when they're indoor either. How are you suppose to know you got a new room mate?? 

 Have any of you grown kali mist? Got a family member begging for it. Who's got the best beans? 

Being on the retirement list isn't so bad. At first it was tough. No purpose, no destination. But then I realized my time is my own now. I do what I want! It took about 2 years to adjust and quit missing work. Establish a routine at home quickly and I bet that would help. Set a schedule or something. Once I started doing that thingsfelt better. 

I lost a Larry & Lemons. It just stopped growing and shriveled up. The  2 I put into soil havent popped. Sitting on 7 babies, 2 BoC and 1 larry & lemons. The WhStr looks tiny. IDK if she'll make it either but I'm pulling for it, really want to ttry that one. 

OFC, I hope you're all having a splendid day. I hope everyone is pain free and feeling happy.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 11, 2019)

Good morning stoners...delivered our meals this morning and now I’m installing some seeds I soaked overnight...got 3 more Purple Haze, a shark shock cbd fem and a lemon haze cbd fem...Also it turns out I mistook the one PH in my garden and it’s starting to look more feminine...I’ll keep a close eye but it’s getting a bit hairy and what I thought may have been balls were just the start of some flowers forming...maybe...I’ll keep a close eye...if it turns out a boy I’ll keep some pollen and use it on one of these new PH that are all going to be girls (wishful thinking)...
Nice day today, me and momma are gonna take a drive up the hill to check out a nice lake for kayaking...no kayaking today though with momma’s busted wing...


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2019)

So they hired someone to help out, lol. He is much older than me, is physically out of shape, and barely speaks English. So how is he going to help?


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2019)

Free at last ! - Free at last !-No Texas hasn't changed it's dam laws yet !--  Dam internet tried to keep me off the OFC ! -- I'm like a bad penny I just keep rolling back to ya !-- I make nice canna caps !-- Hope all are well ? -- Still hellhot in the woods !-- Where is this thing ya'll call fall ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2019)

Only 19 robots on the site ?- It's all ya'lls fault !- If U a dam robot U better get up off here !--Don't make me put the evil eye on U cause I will !--  So maybe it wasn't just me had a problem ?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 11, 2019)

Yeah its back to 90 here too.  80% humidity as well.  Did I say I hate trimming?  No I did not.  Well never before now.  I will happily give up the little bit of flavor or whatever but I have no plans to ever dry trim a plant again!  Took twice as long and gums up my Fiskars even worse then doing it wet.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 11, 2019)

I can’t imagine how it would be easier to trim dry unless your using one of those tumble machines but it seems like they would shake loose stuff you don’t want loose...
Mamma wanted to get outa the house today so we loaded up and went for a drive, found a nice little creek to sit by and chill, no phone service, nuthin...but peace’n quiet...


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

Keef you gotta set some of those snakes on the robots, scare am away... red n yellow kill a fellow, red n black, friend of jack... we have the occasional diamondback and cottonmouth up here,  mostly garters and sometimes a fat black Eastern Racer will come shimmying along on the river n damn near scare ya outta yer canoe, worse than surprise beavers!


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2019)

Welcome to OFC stinky. This where most of the growing and growers hang.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

Well I figured it was gonna be either me or the dog signing up to the OFC, I may be old, but he is flatulent, so we compromised and he just proofreads my posts ; )


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 11, 2019)

Welcome Stinky.  Sooner or later all the best people wind up here.  At least most of us have the grow bug and there is a wealth of information to be had.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

I've soaked myself in abamectin, azadiracthin, rotenone, mycobutanil, and every synthetic pyrethroid known to man but the grow bug is hard to eradicate from the soul: )


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 11, 2019)

Keef, since you have that fermenter I'm thinking you need to take about 5lbs of trim and ferment it.  Now that be some brandy I'd try.  Might need to add some flavor


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2019)

Dam robots !- and snakes !-- 
Welcome to the OFC Stinky !-- We Ain't all old !-- More like a community !-- They've been having to teach me how to grow weed in this stuff they call dirt !-- I'm water pharmer - I don't know about this dirty dirt stuff !- - Plants don't seem to mind !-- Can't post a pic cause I only got bout half a bar !
Y'all got to back me up on this !- I told the nephew it was for the C02 and everybody knows it's good luck to brew in the grow room ! -- That's my story and I'm sticking to it !-
The babies coming on strong !- I'll have them sexed soon enough -- Then I'll get all pimpish and put them hoes on da street -- Better go get me my money !


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2019)

shot of this will make you howl


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

I was a water farmer in my teens, before I smoked my first joint, NFT commercial basil, utter s4*tshow, place folded like a drunk poker player after the investors ran for the hills.  Ahh bioshelters, would have made a grwat reality show.


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2019)

Nick don't be hanging out with the Gloman -- He do stuff to liqour make U crazy !- Other Keef be afraid of him !- Just say no !-- I said I ferment the fruit to get the natural flavors to come over into the wine then I condense it buy removing water ice  !-- He said just cut your moonshine with fruit juice do the same thing ?- The man got a point !

Sorry Umbra -- I am not man enough !- filtered alcohol extract -- I got no business riding no green dragon !-- I'm old !


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2019)

Wrong crazy Keef


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

Both! Ice it out then put some fruit back in! Blueberries might still be in season, always a nice change from the usual! Used to love my old neighbors blueberry moonshine down in central Maine


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2019)

In season 9 months a year where I am


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

Are you in... heaven???!!!


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2019)

not quite, but legal weed, good wine, and great weather. Taxes suck, worse than Taxachutes. Gas is a $1 gal more. Always under drought conditions and fire hazards, then there's the earthquakes and the pollution, lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

I get nailed on taxes in 2 states. One where i live, and one where I work. We have random shudders from the Holyoke range fault line but nothing damaging. Occasional tornadoes. Ice storms. And our regional wine is atrocious. I wouldn't even cook with it. But it's a nice area to ride in, for the few months between pothole season and OMG WE NEED TO CLOSE OUT THIS HIGHWAY CONSTRUCTION CONTRACT WE MADE A BARROOM DEAL ON BEFORE THE SNOW FLIES season


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

Very fine bottle of wine served on... an upturned paint can lid? My kinda people. Latex or oil base? Cave cheddar or aerosol can for the pairing, or does it depend upon whether the painting project is mostly complete?


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2019)

On going and never ending paint project. I have a stinky provolone in the fridge


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

Goes great with many organic solvents, ethanol and acetone among them


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 12, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... Another hot day in the Dirty South...I am not much on this extended summer we are having...what are the Carnival people gonna think when they arrive lol. Taxes oh my....state taxes here are not so bad @ 7%...but they collect their road and bridge privilege taxes on your car tag. They rob you at the dealership and then you have 7 business days to get your tag... on a modern 40 grand pick up it can be over a $1000.00 bucks for the tag....which is good for 1 year lol. It goes down as your vehicle depreciates, but that takes a while. We have cheap gas due to proximity to the refinery's...fell under 2 bucks a couple weeks back. Got some chem-dawg burning and the coffee cup is looking empty lol. Welcome StinkyAttic!  ...Pain and stress free is the way to be!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 12, 2019)

Now keef,


Keef said:


> Nick don't be hanging out with the Gloman -- He do stuff to liqour make U crazy !- Other Keef be afraid of him !- Just say no !-- I said I ferment the fruit to get the natural flavors to come over into the wine then I condense it buy removing water ice  !-- He said just cut your moonshine with fruit juice do the same thing ?- The man got a point !
> 
> Sorry Umbra -- I am not man enough !- filtered alcohol extract -- I got no business riding no green dragon !-- I'm old !



Good morning yall!
What's the matter keef?
You said you wasn't askeerd to try my potion.  lol
That wasn't even  "I see GOD" 
Strength.   Its good to know your dragon!


----------



## umbra (Sep 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Sep 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC! It's humid and only supposed too hit 75 today. Was high 80's last two days. The little ones are doing good. Everybody is getting bigger. Got 7 girls in there, hopefully. Wish I had a fast forward button so I could get to cloning. 
 I don't drink anymore but id have to try some weed brew. Because I have never had it. Maybe I take Keefs advice and ferment it on my own...

 Welcome stinky! Great bunch of people here in the ofc!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 12, 2019)

Good morning everyone.  Sunny and 70 in the mountain State this morning and I am about to enjoy some Pearls in the pipe.  Hope ya'll have an awesome day.


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2019)

Morning OFC !- Ugh !-- I got some caps in my belly and some Mimosa in the pipe -- I"'ll be better !-
Gloman-- -Everclear got nothing on dat **** !-- I'm stick with what I know until I need to know something else !

Looking forward to getting my brew back on !- I'll distill if I ever need ethanol-- but I don't need to distill to make sipping liqour !-- Doubling or more the proof of wine gets me where I want to be on alcohol content !-- I do a nice Blueberry Merlot but I'm gonna start with Peach- Libby's canned peaches in heavy syrup ferment just fine !
Stinky is absolutely right about fermenting the fruit then adding some more back at the end -- The yeast eat all your sugar it gonna be dry-dry wine -- So at the end I sweeten with a sweet fruit concentrate !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2019)

Good morning all, a beautiful day in the hood, the plants are finally putting on some weight... sheesh.  Good to hear all of you this morning. Made a quick batch of rso yesterday 4 ounces good shake equaled 1 big tube. I sure hope it helps this young man that needs it. Good shake is a wonderful thing. This is a friend's shake and I am very thankful. I need to be more careful to get some nice shake instead of larf. I cut the plants 3 foot up from the bottom so shouldn't be too larfy. Onward and upward...


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2019)

I made that batch of caps to see how my sister in law would handle them -- She has some precancerous stuff going on!--( my deseased little brothers ex wife ) - not my exes family !
The nephew had to try them - He told my ex ( his aunt) I was making caps -- He came back wanting some more and I got a text from the ex wanting some !-- SIL only got a couple doses -- She likes them but I got to build her tolerance up !- I gotta make another big batch of decarb to make her more !-- I be wanting some caps myself too  !--I tend to take too much of that coconut extract I do !--  I think the SIL gonna need something stronger than caps soon but with the coconut oil and reflux -we gotta change plans - The caps don't cause reflux as bad --- I'm gonna have to make some RSO eventually for her -- What I'm thinking is go from caps to some potent gummies !-- U can only take so many caps at a time !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 12, 2019)

Good morning ofc, I ain’t gonna do nuthin today...maybe...Rose, you taught me a new word...I had to google it and sure enough, it describes the buds on my last little autoflower...all lose and fluffy...I got seeds in the starters for my indoor grow goin now and hopefully we’ll get not larfy buds...larf, that’s funny...
We back in the 90’s for a couple more days then cooling off again...hopefully by the time my plants are large enough to go in the box, it’ll be a bit cooler consistently...
Y’all have a great day okay!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2019)

Glad you like the word RE, so lambs bread is going to need a clear tarp and a heater until December, it hasn't even really started blooming yet. It is such a wonderful strain, I hope we can keep it warm some how.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 12, 2019)

I like Larf!


----------



## umbra (Sep 12, 2019)

Keef you got a PM


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2019)

I was able to reply Umbra !-- Will miracles never cease ?
It's hot out there !-- I tried to up load a pic earlier --made it to 4 % before it timed out !-- I need one those hot shots or something to get me some dam reception back up in these woods !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 12, 2019)

Head injury overkill !-- That is a mess of plants to sex !-- Might have a place to put the mother and her clones whilst I do that - Then everybody come back into veg - Ladies Only !
Then we can start to grow some weed !-- I mean hemp ! - It's hemp I said !-- Very ,very fine hemp !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey Rose, I was digging thru the little side table by my easy chair and found a little pack of lambsbread...a couple nugs into the grinder and we had a nice fat doobe...that picks ya right up...I went shopping at the Hd, and picked up some groceries...I couldn’t tell ya what it tastes like as my taster is fairly non functional...though that blueberry does it...anyway I think that lambsbread is both stimulating and relaxing...is that possible...
Now I gotta go fix some stuff...


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 12, 2019)

Gday OFC  Question - to late or to early - my grow will be ready to pick around end of next week but I have to go away for work  for 2 weeks  at the end of next week so I either have to pick this weekend about a week early so I can dry and pack (trichs still all clear )  or wait till I get back 2 weeks late


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 12, 2019)

Someone smarter than me will be along but I’d wait...as long as someone is caring for them or automation...


----------



## umbra (Sep 12, 2019)

wait


----------



## novitius (Sep 12, 2019)

Iguess it would depend on your preference of stone. Depending on strain you might not lose much in weight if it's a week early. If you're away wouldn't it suck to lose it somehow? Personally I would chop it. As 2RE said, someone smart will come along soon lol!

 Or just before me!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 12, 2019)

See, I tol’ya...
My remaining purple haze is still looking feminine...so I’m hoping, I’d sure like to try that...


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 12, 2019)

When in doubt ….. wait.


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 12, 2019)

cheers guys , I will wait , I have automation that last 2 weeks so I can leave without problem and someone to check on them


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 13, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Friday the 13th and a perfect morning to wake n bake...got the fruity pebbles OG burning today. looking like flip time soon on this run...I have enjoyed the LED's so far...excellent growth and most impressive is stalk development. The older LED's just did not have good stalk growth... for me at least lol. Wishing all a great day the cannabis way!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 13, 2019)

Good morning stoners!  I am trapped by an absurd weather report today.  Upper 90's and it is the middle of September.


----------



## umbra (Sep 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Sep 13, 2019)

G'morning OFC. Humid, gonna be hot. Looks like thunder storms are looming off the coast on the lake. I love a good storm. As long as the power doesn't go out. 
 The first set of leaves grew over night. I had the dang timer turned to timer off so the lights just been on for days. I meant to go 18/6. 
Whats every body up to today? Is it Friday?I'm supposed to do something on Friday...I don't remember what tho!


----------



## zigggy (Sep 13, 2019)

morning friends ,,,,been busy ,,work,,,,,, the boy ,,,,hope everyone is well


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2019)

Morning OFC  !-- Ugh !-- Hot and humid - must be weather moving in --my face ain't liking me today !-- I'm gonna need more coffee and a few minutes to find my mind --


----------



## drcree (Sep 13, 2019)

gooday everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2019)

Good morning all,
RE, i love lambsbread, it does do both, good call.
Still hot Nick? We have overcast. Going to the eye doc with bud to make him buy new glasses. 7 years? I think it is time. 
Lambsbread outdoors will never be done... what the heck. A good friend told me plants grow bigger during a full moon. I hope so. It is 8 am, time to get baked.


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2019)

I think I've started all the seed I'm start for this batch -- moved 3 little SR and the single Larry OG to larger planters -- Time to let them grow for awhile -- I might be sexing 3 weeks or a month from now -- In the mean time I must insist that this White Indica root in dirt !-- 
Got the wrong carb for my scoot !- Had to send it back and get the right one -- I should  be riding again soon -


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 13, 2019)

Good morning stoners!!!


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2019)

I know U like them but No !--  U can't just HAVE a bag of them  cannacaps !- That's MY medicine !--No U can't have that either !-- Where's that stick I hit people with ?-- U know ?--My dumass stick !


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2019)

I got one those dirt farming /iron ore well water type questions -- would water dripping from an A.C. unit be any better or make a difference ?--They seem to be digging the well water ? - I don't have my R/O system yet -- I put some EM1 in the water too !-- That's just how I roll !-- Seems like they would have found a better way in the last 30 years to tell when U need to water besides sticking your finger in the dirt ?-- I don't know about this dirt farming **** !- In aero I never even had to water ! - Maybe It's the head Injury but watering is one grow activity I can mark off the list in water pharming!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 13, 2019)

Yeah, and reservoir changes is something dirt farmers don't do.  Or ph for that matter.  Speaking of, dirt is an amazing buffer and as such as long as it don't stink like Sulphur or turn the sink red, your plants should love the well water.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 13, 2019)

I will tell ya this time of the year I water with the collection tank on the dehumidifier.  It is providing 2 gallons a day and the plant has no complaints.


----------



## umbra (Sep 13, 2019)

I run a hose from my dehum to a 32 gal trash can that I hand water from. I mix nutes directly in it and water from it.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 14, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Thanks Umbra for the indoor water barrel ideal...I had been thinking on a collection container for the dehumidifier out put. I am into some GDP this morning...really potent smoke full of flavor ...one nug in the pan with lid off smells the room up. I am all in on some cannabis cologne or after shave...maybe even some cannabis scent auto air freshener. No officer....that is not the devil weed you smell, but rather this air freshener....and no you do not have consent to search! With 100's of cars smelling like cannabis at the check point Charlie road block....that's gonna take a while lol. Wishing all a pain & stress free day.


----------



## novitius (Sep 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Happy Saturday.


----------



## zigggy (Sep 14, 2019)

good morning guys


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- So It's gonna be one of those kinda days ?--
Screw it then  I'm gonna get Too High !- Anyone else in ?-- Seems like the place to be to me ?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm in.  Not supposed to be as hot today here but we'll see how it goes.  Ithink I'll roll a fattie


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2019)

Fatties sounds like too much at one time for me -- Put a little this here Mimosa in the beer bottle bong and it'll get U there -- Then I had an extra cannacap and a piece of buttered toast !-- It's wet outside as usual !-- We got the heaviest dew -- Every morning - Then it gets hot !- -- plants are doing well - The babies just got to that 4 inch or so place where they start to kick it !-- For not knowing **** about growing weed in dirt they looking good !-- Got 8 cuts rooting in dirt - Looks like they might just root and live - I need 4 more cuts I think ?-- Wish I woulda started that Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus-- That one is a bugger bear --  For hemp anyway !-- I got all kinds of hemp !- I'm a hemp farmer !-- I specializes in making hemp clones for the farmer to plant in the spring !

Edit :-- Pic of the cat up there ?-- Don't U just hate it when that happens ?


----------



## drcree (Sep 14, 2019)

gooday all.  overcast, rainy and cool(er) today.  hopin to get out and whack on some more trees--great stress reliever.
neighbors brought over some chicken and cheese empanadas the other day so may be baking a pumpkin cheese cake for them.  poor woman has stage 4 cancer.
hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2019)

Hey Drcree-- I don't chop wood or haul water anymore - OK I haul a little water to the plants but U know what I mean !- Or shell beans and peas - I did my share !-- U guys got me all wrong !-- I don't have a problem with growing weed in dirt -- It's the shovel part I don't like !-- I spent my time in the garden chopping weeds with a hoe !-- That is not my idea of fun ! -- Let me get back to what I was doing - another cup of coffee and maybe a toke or 2 ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2019)

Yesterday I found a stock pot big enough to make a bucket of wine -- It may not be traditional but I bring my "must" --- ( mash to a shiner )- up to a boil and clean the fermenter and everything with 10%  bleach water before starting a run -- I don't want nothing alive in it while it is fermenting except yeast - I add it thru the airlock hole without opening the bucket the next day after the bucket is cooled - Anyway I have rounded up everything I need except which fruit ?
I'm leaning towards frozen blueberries !- It always seems to come out good!


----------



## umbra (Sep 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2019)

Hey Umbra Dude !- Don't be coming around all cheerful and **** like that !-- Some of us working hard towards "Too High"-- I think I'm close !-- I been thinking about that Tranquil Elephantizer U pointed me at that time - I'm gonna be wanting that one back !-- Getting it is not gonna be easy is it ?

Umbra gonna say -- Keef don't U think U have enough Snow Lotus crosses ?-- - Probably !- But I want that TE back anyway !-- I'm old and high I don't need to explain myself !


----------



## umbra (Sep 14, 2019)

Black triangle and Dank Sinatra will easily replace TE


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2019)

Umbra know my heart !-- He say it ?-- It must be true !-He ain't led me wrong on any weed before - but dam that must be some potent weed -- I'll have to have me some of that  !-- My VCD must be flaring up ?- I'm trying to quit saying I need some of this or that-- It's straight up want - need got nothing to do with it ! -- I could be satisfied with what I got but I hope I never lose that drive to find something better !-- It just seems the way it should be ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2019)

What was that one to replace my Master Kush ?-- I did like that terp profile - kinda of a coffee/tobacco thing-Reminded me of a breakfast weed- There for awhile the grow smelled like a diner -- coffee -- tobacco - some blue berry something back there somewhere ?-I'm need some cherry pie or the like - They got bacon flavored weed ?-- I could dig that !-- I'm still looking for that Hershey Bar plant too !-- and some citrus -Quit it Other Keef !-- Told U my VCD is flaring up !


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2019)

What kinda diner grow would it be without some cookies /  cake -What's the most cookie of the cookies ?-- Donuts and coffee weed ?- do it come that way ?-- Everybody needs a weed niche - I guess I could be that diner grow guy ?-- Key Lime Pie --Dam !-- I'm a sick man !--  VCD will eat U up !

The Dank Diner ?

Edit :- I bet they got vanilla weed too don't they ?- U know I'm need some ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 14, 2019)

Replacement for Master Kush is Bubba Kush the pre '98 cultivar. Wedding cake has a distinctive vanilla cake flavor.


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2019)

New carberator for my HOG came in !-- It won't be safe on the roads anymore-- 150 c.c. of raw power !--Go so fast it make your eyes bleed --  When U hear me coming -- I'll already be gone !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 14, 2019)

electric bike 60 mph, lol


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2019)

Bubba -- Hand me that electric drill and hold my beer !- I gots myself an idea !-- How many them Black and Decker rechargeable batteries U got ?-- Go get them fore I forget what I was gonna do with them -- Bring some duct tape back with U too !- and some wire -- Jr. U don't ride this old bike anymore -Go get us a cold six pack out the fridge-- we on a mission!-- I give U $5 for that bicycle  when U bring the beer - I promise  !--- U know how this goes ?-- There's gonna be blood shed  and probably an ER visit !-- Good Times !


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2019)

I built a battery before -- I copied what is called "The Baghdad Battery "- in PVC -- U put 2 metals -I used  copper and steel - put a lead on them and put them  in a slightly acidic or basic solution a current will flow from one to the other !- I was getting about 3 volts- low amp current from it !-- Then I took another toke and stepped into the spirit world and looked at it again - Hundreds or thousands of steel rings and brass buttons covering the bottom of a saltwater boat and wired in series or in sequence to provide the current level U want and would give U all the power U need and never run down !-- Had to come back to the real world with that image burnt into my mind-- A powerboat that never needs fuel ?- Nope !--I ain't saying **** !-- No one would ever believe it anyway  !---but -- I seen it in my minds eye !


----------



## umbra (Sep 14, 2019)

Keef, did you ever pop those les bons temps rouler?


----------



## Keef (Sep 14, 2019)

Not yet Umbra -- I got some left anyway !- I was tempted !-- I got a mess to sort out and there were several I wanted  to start and that was one of them -- I did end up with one those Larry OG -x OG -- (?) Is that right ?-- I'm gonna be on the hustle for some bunch of Grape seed but it'll probably be a couple months before I start more seed !-- I sex what I got - see what I got to work with then while they running I start another batch of seed !-- do it all over again - Something new comes in something old got to go !--Looking for the plants with a hook !-


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 15, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Electric bike that goes 60 mph...holy hand brake!...Patches of skin & hair are harder to grow back the older ya get! Wake n bake to some great smoke... you know the one....that jar way in the back...the one you hide form you BIL when he comes over to free load and get stoned lol. We are still roasting here in the Delta .... hit 98* yesterday...if this keeps up a few more days, I am sure this will be a record for September for days above 90 degrees( Sept. Should NOT be the hottest summer month). Enjoy this fine day the cannabis way!


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 15, 2019)

Good morning to everyone! Grey and misty morning here in WNE and most definitely feels like fall. Waiting for coffee to glug, and enjoying some fine LSD  (the green kind, not the cardboard one, come on now it's only 6am!). Not sure if it's the Mazar il Sharif one or the Lifesaver cross, love those clone origin stories... got it from a friend who... got it from a frieend whooo... got it from another and forgot what it waaas. 
Or something like that. But yum. ; )


----------



## novitius (Sep 15, 2019)

Morning OFC. It's grey and ugly out there. Looks like spring, summer, fall and winter around here. I think it's pretty hot out there tho. Around 90 again. TF is going on? HAARP. They gonna geo-engineer us to death.  The baby plants are growing nicely. Watering three times daily with a spray bottle of distilled water. I'm itching to give em a compost tea foliar  but I know I should wait.
Wakin n bakin with Blue Diesel crumble.  Gotta clear out the pipes hehe. Been a while since I gasped for air from a toke!

Edit: oh and an update on my friend using the rso! She's been taking about a grain a day. She takes it at night before bed.  She wants more. She says it's helping her to eat, be more relaxed and happy.


----------



## umbra (Sep 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Heading to Healdsburg. Something is wrong with the CLO2


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 15, 2019)

Good morning ofc, Stinky, Nov, Umbra....I’m up earlier than normal for some reason this morning...the sun is on it’s way but it should be in the 80’s here today, we do have a cooling trend happenin out here...the grow cabinet in my shed is still too warm but it won’t be long...don’t work so hard Umbra...it’s sunday...


----------



## drcree (Sep 15, 2019)

gooday all.  sun is shining and i can hear small 2 cycle engines.  chainsaws!

took the head of my '75 z1 kaw to a machinist friday to do a valve job.  should have it back this week then get the engine back together.  bought it new and it has only 10k miles on it.  need a valve job?  yeah.  that's what happens when you float valves.  

enjoy the remainder of the weekend guys!


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2019)

Morning OFC -- Was up during the night hurting for awhile and finally went back to sleep -- Wake and Bake all over again !-- Ugh !- U sure we gotta do this day ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2019)

HAARP ?-- No mane Cyclic Destruction !-- We all gonna die !- It's the end of the world - Again !-- Might as well die high ?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2019)

Its wake n bake peeps. Umbra, I hope they appreciate you. How is your bshb? Mine is the perfect Christmas tree, about 6 foot.
Keef hope ya feel better. Have a good Sunday people. I'm gonna dig up some flowers and give to the new neighbor.


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2019)

My Motor Scooter is running again -- Just need to use the torch to straighten out the bent kick stand and I'll be on da road again ! -- I find the title and I will even get it legal ?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2019)

Hey folks.  Hope you are having a great Sunday.  I harvested two yesterday, took 5 hours for 2 of us to trim 'em and sad to report, both were seeded, what a drag.  I have 4 to up pot today and then 6 that are going to get scrogged and flipped.  3 that I flipped 2 weeks ago have stretched to 6ft. That'll never due so I guess I gotta torture those girls a bit.  Its gonna be a long night.


drcree said:


> took the head of my '75 z1 kaw to a machinist friday to do a valve job.  should have it back this week then get the engine back together.  bought it new and it has only 10k miles on it.  need a valve job?  yeah.  that's what happens when you float valves.
> 
> enjoy the remainder of the weekend guys!



I had one of those in '75, traded it for my first Harley but I did love that bike. 903 cc of screaming rice!  A little tuning and she really goes.


----------



## drcree (Sep 15, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Hey folks.  Hope you are having a great Sunday.  I harvested two yesterday, took 5 hours for 2 of us to trim 'em and sad to report, both were seeded, what a drag.  I have 4 to up pot today and then 6 that are going to get scrogged and flipped.  3 that I flipped 2 weeks ago have stretched to 6ft. That'll never due so I guess I gotta torture those girls a bit.  Its gonna be a long night.
> 
> 
> I had one of those in '75, traded it for my first Harley but I did love that bike. 903 cc of screaming rice!  A little tuning and she really goes.



got 2 of them nick--purchased one as a wreck but the engine was pristine.  just sold our 13 _ultra_ _limited_ with 3000 miles on her.  broke my heart.  still have to have a scooter in my life so i figured i would get this one running again.
you are right though, this_ z_ has more balls than a barrel full of monkeys.  use to do a LOT of street drags on it.  
i almost bought a new _superglide_ in 75 but after riding that _z _and having stand up in second gear_ ,_ i immediately got the need for speed. 

your h-d running okay?


----------



## umbra (Sep 15, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Its wake n bake peeps. Umbra, I hope they appreciate you. How is your bshb? Mine is the perfect Christmas tree, about 6 foot.
> Keef hope ya feel better. Have a good Sunday people. I'm gonna dig up some flowers and give to the new neighbor.


BSHB has been plagued with bugs, but found another source for more beans. Even pennywise x bshb beans. My boss thanked me for driving all the way to Healdsburg on a Sunday to figure out what was wrong. Sales manager was mad, they are out of precursor chemicals. 3 week lead time so scramble time to make it happen.


----------



## novitius (Sep 15, 2019)

Built a bubble cloner yesterday. Well, I drilled some holes in a plastic lid lol. Not much building to it really. It's got 24 holes. Something like it goes for$50 or so everywhere. So easy to do! Can't wait to fill it up. I'm going to try using pool noodle sleeves.
 I really like the 5x5. It's more of a room than a tent. I'm still fiddling with the setup. I don't like cords everywhere. They all drop down but there's just a web overhead. The little sprouts are praying. I'm gonna try to upload a pic. Wouldn't work from my cell but loaded straight up from the pc.


----------



## umbra (Sep 15, 2019)

After long day at work, kicking back and getting ready for EAGLES!!! Found a jar stashed way in back of cabinet of GG#4. must be more than 2 years old. Tastes great.


----------



## umbra (Sep 15, 2019)

Forgot to mention, they shutdown 101 north of Santa Rosa for an active shooter standoff with police. Backed up traffic for hours


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2019)

So glad I don't have to deal with traffic jams any more.  On my side, we are predicted to have a record high tomorrow.  I hung the boc today.


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2019)

Let's move that refrigerator from the store room to the shop !-- I'm old !-- I don't need to be doing **** like that no more -- Never turns out well !-- At least there was no blood and no one had to go the the ER -- Poor refrigerator!-- I hope it still works ?-- Poor Keef !-- Oh Lawdy this gonna hurt for awhile !-- I'm need some more caps !- - Couple doses !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 15, 2019)

Who knew?  My Shih-Tzu went nuts for Krispy Kreme glazed Donuts!


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm down with the dog !- It's Krispy Kreme donuts !- Harley got good taste !- I like the twisted donuts too  but I fall into the donut shop high ?-- It usually goes like this -- I'll take 2 of those - 2 of these - what are those ?- give me 2 ---got to have some chocolate I'll take 2- Can't eat but a couple but I got no control when I order- and some Kalaches too !--ham and cheese - 2 ! -- The donuts are  pretty good when U split them in half and use them for hamburger buns too !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm not even gonna look !- Is that another one trying to sell weed to pot farmers ?-- I know I got a head Injury but seems to me  like they need a different business plan ?--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 15, 2019)

Hey ofc, a cool night here in NCal...forecast says rain tomorrow early in the mornin till about midday...that should freshen things up...gonna put my flowering girls on the porch, yeah, they ain’t very big, second crop this year though, first was scrawny little autoflowers...these girls are still twice as big as the autos were...
Take it easy keef, you gonna hurt yer self doin that...
In my little town along hiway 49,  it seems like nobody works anymore cuz there all out on my road...same with 80 on sundays, we gat all these folks heading back the city from Tahoe & Nevada...good thing I ain’t in a hurry...
The kids think it’s scary movie month so we got to go watch It2...but they serve beer at the movies now so it was ok...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 15, 2019)

Sure looks that way keef, hopefully ona the cops’l clear him out...


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 16, 2019)

Morning Everyone....Well that was a short weekend...worked Saturday and yesterday was just a flash in time.We may have a few showers moving in for the last part of the week, we can use the ozone to freshen the air some. Moved the grow past the flip...got 4 reg seeds in there and waiting to see what we get here. Wishing everyone a pain and stress free day!


----------



## umbra (Sep 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 16, 2019)

Good morning y'all,  they're having me train a new lab technician today but unfortunately he's a little green...


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Oh !-- That hurts !-- I might have to call in sick today !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2019)

Got to get a new window a.c. this week  -- Bearings in that motor are shot!-- Then drop the temp a few more degrees so I can clone in water -- Gonna have to get that revegg and any clones somewhere else to sex these plants --  The ex on her way to Corpus this week to fix a little problem-- The beach house will be on the market real soon !-- I'm ready to start house hunting !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 16, 2019)

Good morning ofc, sittin on the porch this morning with my cuppa, listening to the rain...was gonna move my flowering plants under cover but got too lazy...well they are just barely into flower so I figure they’ll be okay...supposed to just rain till around 10 or 11...I don’t know how widespread this storm is but there are a couple of fires across the north state that could use some rain...


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm have to hang some more lights and bring some kind of order to this cluster !-- Momma way up here-- babies way down there -- This will never do !-- They all in a circle I make them in a line -- Soon as my left arm works again !-
Might better just smoke me something and think about this ?-- Kinda overcast hot and humid back up in the woods today !-- It's hemp I said !-- I don't mess with marijuana - That's the devils weed !-- This ain't that !-- I'm just out to save the world with this CBD stuff !--


----------



## novitius (Sep 16, 2019)

Good afternoon ofc!


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 16, 2019)

Saw another Vape warning in the news today...13 states including MS has been found to have counter fit carts with synthetic THC and Fentanyl . This is turning into something worse than the Tylenol scare...one error in Fentanyl dose can end it. (Shakes head in disbelief)


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 16, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'm have to hang some more lights and bring some kind of order to this cluster !-- Momma way up here-- babies way down there -- This will never do !-- They all in a circle I make them in a line -- Soon as my left arm works again !-
> Might better just smoke me something and think about this ?-- Kinda overcast hot and humid back up in the woods today !-- It's hemp I said !-- I don't mess with marijuana - That's the devils weed !-- This ain't that !-- I'm just out to save the world with this CBD stuff !--



Feel fortunate your nursery isn't 30 miles from the grow like me.  It has proven near impossible to clone without me being right there.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 16, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Saw another Vape warning in the news today...13 states including MS has been found to have counter fit carts with synthetic THC and Fentanyl . This is turning into something worse than the Tylenol scare...one error in Fentanyl dose can end it. (Shakes head in disbelief)


Is fentanyl cheaper than weed? That seems very counter productive unless your just tryin to be an a$$hole...I suppose they are...


----------



## umbra (Sep 16, 2019)

the THC isn't addictive, but the Fentanyl is


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 16, 2019)

I am not up to date on all this vaping so here is the source...guess they were adding the extra stuff to create a buzz in legal vape cart??

https://www.clarionledger.com/story...lasts-week-found-contain-fentanyl/1020766002/


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2019)

**** heads !


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2019)

If I had one made by someone I knew -- I would vape it right now !--I like vaping me some hash oil !--  That's just how I roll !


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2019)

Told the nephew - We gonna need one those hydrolic presses with some heated plates !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 16, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> I am not up to date on all this vaping so here is the source...guess they were adding the extra stuff to create a buzz in legal vape cart??
> 
> https://www.clarionledger.com/story...lasts-week-found-contain-fentanyl/1020766002/


Me too, I grow it and I smoke it or eat it...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 16, 2019)

Went to the garden shop for some supplies and got back home in just the nick of time..., I saw the lightning flash as I was pulling into the driveway and got the plants under cover just as the skies let go...rain like wild coyotes and hail, makin all kinda crashy loud noise on my tin patio roof...


umbra said:


> the THC isn't addictive, but the Fentanyl is


also quite deadly when you don’t know what you have or even if you do know, what’s a proper dose...and the I see a lot of people vaping in not in a small way...sometimes I see a huge cloud out a car window and you know it’s vape...
You get any rain down your way umbra?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2019)

HI guys, rain all day today and no we aren't covered yet, like you re, small flowers, i hope will be ok. Hi Guys.  Does anyone have any Animal cookies seeds? I will look online.  I am trying to help a 20-year-old kid that has ED, not that kind, it has to do with joints going out and in all the time, his is very painful. Anyway, i made him some oil and it didn't touch it. He said Animal cookies is the only thing that touches his pain. I am friends with his grandmother, he is a great polite kid.  I guess i will just buy some seeds... 
Fentanyl was on 60 minutes last night. It is so strong now if you touch it you can die. My rehab kids said they have lost 7 people in TN because of it. Scary stuff. 
Keef, good luck.


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2019)

We had a nice storm today too - Weatherman said it's raining here for the next 10 days --


----------



## umbra (Sep 16, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Went to the garden shop for some supplies and got back home in just the nick of time..., I saw the lightning flash as I was pulling into the driveway and got the plants under cover just as the skies let go...rain like wild coyotes and hail, makin all kinda crashy loud noise on my tin patio roof...
> 
> also quite deadly when you don’t know what you have or even if you do know, what’s a proper dose...and the I see a lot of people vaping in not in a small way...sometimes I see a huge cloud out a car window and you know it’s vape...
> You get any rain down your way umbra?


Yes I got rain on 99 between Fresno and Merced. Trucks were doing 40. Barely able to see it came down so hard.


----------



## novitius (Sep 16, 2019)

You can buy fetty from China dirt cheap. Couple thousand a kilo when you bulk. Two kids in Wisconsin got busted manufacturing bad carts. I can't find the link on my phone. Something about Raid (yes, roach spray) being used to slow the air bubble when flipped upside down. 2 guys here in Ohio got busted with enough fentanyl to kill 14000 people last week. The 1 st report I read mentioned vape carts. I don't know if they were manufacturing or not. This is a chitty world. This never started until the dominoes started falling on legalisation. False flag attacks!


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2019)

We used lots of fentanyl in the OR !- Lots of anesthesia people had an addiction at one time or another up to 50 % !--- Usually fentanyl !-- Some drugs are measured in milligrams - fentanyl is measured in micrograms !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 17, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Got a couple 98* days and then cooling off to 92 lol. We had a strong breeze yesterday from the TD over by TX sucking in air for food. It was strange kinda, usually no wind when its this hot. The TD is not going to rain much over this way but Keef may get some showers. Got the second cup of coffee empty and my bong in use . No walk today, for it is a mow the yard day....all most 2 hours walking and pushing the mower is enough in this heat. Have a great day the cannabis way!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 17, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Looks like I'm getting a present from the green godess!
I was poking around my collapsed greenhouse and there are a few volunteers from last years grow.  Full of buds already!  What luck!  I'm almost out of tincture and pretty short on buds too.    Even if they are seedy I can still turn them into rso.
Hope y'all have a great green day!


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 17, 2019)

Good morning all! Enjoying (sorta) a rare weekday wake n bake, off work with a ruthless head cold which I felt coming on yesterday and scurried to whip up a batch of Ghanaian Ketchup aka sh*to sauce.... spicy fishy fire paste that'll blast your sinuses out like a pressure washer. Goes great with a fried egg and a box of kleenex.
All this talk about fentanyl in vape carts is pretty depressing, part of me is like,  yeah some greedy numbnuts would totally do that, and part is like, here we go again with the scare tactics. Guess it just reinforces 'if you don't know where it came from, don't eat/drink/smoke/vape it'. See also, fake pills at festivals. Fake Molly at Electric Forest a few years back turned deadly and was found to have bug killer in it too. Never ceases to amaze me the depths some people will stoop to for a quick buck.


----------



## novitius (Sep 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Leaves of three popping out. Yay! They still praying too. This is going to be a good run. 
 Umbra I lost two boc and two Larry lemons. I popped three each. 1 each did not even germ and two popped up disfigured. I still have the one box to see if it'll make it.


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Ugh !-- I be back !


----------



## drcree (Sep 17, 2019)

gooday everyone.  a wee bit cool this morning--~53 degrees


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2019)

That's a little better !-- I needs to get me some of those BOC seed and some grape too !-- That BBSL male gave all the girls I bred him to the same terp profile -- They potent but I need different terps -- I got blueberry and that earthy hash type profile -- Still trying to figure what I'm do with this WI-x- BBSL mom in a 5 gallon bucket  when I sex these babies !
Raining in the woods this morning !-- I'm still kinda beat up from the refrigerator incident ! -- I'm old -- moving a fridge up some steps is a young man's game !


----------



## novitius (Sep 17, 2019)

Scrog it out Keef. MAke it the biggest gnarliest plant you can! I really want to try taking one plant and vegging it to fill the 5x5...


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2019)

Nov she would do it but I just need to sex them babies without throwing the mother into bloom - I want to sex the babies then put everything back into veg -- then get my clones grown out some as I bloom the mother! - I'm gonna need another grow area soon !


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 17, 2019)

Afternoon first time responder  follower for several months.   Pics are of a vertigo auto ( Paradise seeds tssc),   x with Black Bubba ( from purchase of 1/4 oz. dispensary in Denver)   Those were at day 90.  Had to take down for space.   No telling how long the big one would have kept going.   They were both Larfy………. reason I had to respond.   Overall quality was better than original vertigo.


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2019)

Steve --Welcome to MP and the OFC !-- Twist one up or pack a pipe --Drag up a chair and make yourself comfortable--- What kind of light are U using ?-- U are inside ?


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 17, 2019)

Yes inside  pictures taken right before chopping down. Using 1 600 Platinum  and 2 300.  Little pricey but 5 yr warranty.  Long time t12 grower so these quite a switch for me, from two inches from light to a couple feet.  Glad to see you made it to your current locale hava sis in Houston.


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 17, 2019)

Here's this monster girl I have goin now she's a cross of a Timewreck x  Blue Lotus.  Timewreck accidental daddy.   She looks just like the Blue Lotus I had.  Mom wasn't strongest thc wise  but the best aroma ever. Pics 26 days apart.


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks Steve -- The move was tough but I got some babies up so I'm getting better - I asked about light because I've only used LEDs -- Well back in the day when I was using shop lights with grow tubes but that was before I knew anything much about pot !-- What's the reason for autos ?
U should get U some feminized fast finishing Indica seed since U inside -- bush them out some grow them up big as U want then flip to bloom ! --Indicas will give U a bigger harvest too !


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2019)

Nevermind that -- "why are U growing autos ? !" 
-- Snow Lotus descendents !-- Now we talking !-- U up to cloning yet or just use 1 grow area ?--


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2019)

Still won't let me post a pic !-- I can e-mail a pic but not upload one -- -Reception in the woods is - maybe ?- Hey Rose if I send U a pic will U post it for me ?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2019)

Holy crap i did it..... had no idea how to do that... woo hoo. We have new neighbors that just watched us put a tarp over our grow. They are a young family... behind us, not the willow tree. They have a perfect view of our pot... sh t


----------



## novitius (Sep 17, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Holy crap i did it..... had no idea how to do that... woo hoo. We have new neighbors that just watched us put a tarp over our grow. They are a young family... behind us, not the willow tree. They have a perfect view of our pot... sh t



attack squirrels


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank U Rose -That's my grow !--- I wanted to show that I really was growing again !
In dirt too !
Momma White Indica (WI-x- BBSL ) and her baby chicks !-
See what I mean about needing a place for her when I sex the babies -


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2019)

Just got a message from the ex !--- She's at the beach house with a realtor -- I need to get busy finding the Stoner Ranch !-- The house will sell fast !--


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 17, 2019)

Autos due to having to toss out last fall grow due to excess use of nukem. Needed filler between regular cycle.  First time got autos just to check out.  Find  they not the same.  Them little spider mites suck.  Bombed the grow area and haven't seen any since.... knock on wood.    Never needed heat control or fans when using only the t12's.   Wouldn't go back though.


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2019)

Spider mites are da devil !-- White Flies are about as bad !-- Down here where we don't even get a killing frost every year-- we got super bugs !-- Pest control is my biggest grow weakness !-- I need to get better !-- I need to be able to beat them every time !--


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 17, 2019)

Keef, starter room in bedroom closet then I move to my space for flower or finish veg.  Have others in flower just not worth taking pics of.   Tried cloning this girl last week but likely to late     will know in few days.  Will regenerate for next year if no clones.  Saw you were also fan of the snow lotus.


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2019)

That girl in the red bucket up there is a reveg -- She already been harvested once -- I don't know about this dirt farming stuff -- I just set up one my aero boxes --- I once bought an aerocloner-- It was a bad design --So I built my own-- Works as an aerocloner but then I add grow or bloom nutes and use them like grow boxes - I can clone in water but cloning in dirt doesn't work so well so I go back to what I know !
Yep Cuz I am a fan of the Snow Lotus !-- The momma in the bucket - WI-x- BBSL --  Black Berry Snow Lotus -- She grew in a stripped out mobile home this summer where temps stayed over 100 most of the time !-- I got her now and She's gonna kick it !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2019)

Having a bad day. Work is bad, but sons are the worst. Don't think we will be talking to each other for a long time.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 17, 2019)

good afternoon ofc, sorry your havin a bad day there umbra...been there too a couple times...it’s tough...
I made a post this morning wish y’all a good day and such but I guess I forgot to send it...it was just sitting there waiting for me to hit the button but it was not appropriate any longer so I didn’t...musta been that pipe...
I always enjoy your pictures keef, I hope you find some net one of these days...


----------



## novitius (Sep 17, 2019)

Today has been ****. Maybe the full moon put Mars into retrograde or something.


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2019)

Kids are better when they move out on their own, sometimes. Oldest son reminded me of how I ruined his life. He was in high school and didn't come home on a Friday night, so I called the police, then when they brought him home, he move in with his mother for a week. He came back begging not to go to his mother's ever again. So he can call her when he wants something. 
I had to take a business trip after the divorce. Arranged for their mother to watch them while I was away. She always complained she didn't see then enough. So she made me pay her to watch her children. The boys called me while I was away, in tears begging me not to go to their mom's. I made arrangements for them to stay with my sister. Boys were happy, sister was happy, I was happy … their mom not so much. My boys bring many of their problems on themselves and they need to solve them on their own. Youngest son is a slob. He didn't get it from me, his older brother maybe. Youngest doesn't contribute anything to live here. I told him if he didn't have money chores would work. He does neither. So he can live in his car and make it as messy as he wants.


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2019)

Sorry Umbra -- I hope things get easier !- Kids are cute when they little -- Not so much when they grow up !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 17, 2019)

I am a single man today because of a sloppy, lazy, non-working, non child support paying good for nothing stepson.  I sympathize Umbra.


----------



## Keef (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm high !-- No I mean real high !
I been watching about the big stone of Sacsayhuaman-- So how did they make those bigass multi sided stones fit together like that -- and why ?-- I pretty much know the who but not the how or the why !-- They didn't build with massive stone because it was hard and they wanted to impress-- So why ?-- Same with Balbek and the temple mount -- U just don't move 1,000 ton stone by pulling on ropes ! -- Why is it so hard to admit humans didn't do that  big stone work  or if they did they used tools and technology supplied by people from somewhere not on this earth ? -I still want to understand how it could have been done !--I think the why is lost ! --
 No telling what all was destroyed by the church when they raped the Americas ?-- Wiped out the history of an entire continent - make that 2 -- I have trouble showing reverence for those who allowed such atrocities !-- All in the name of sweet baby Jesus ?

I'm attempting to change the subject !
I ain't talking about evil children!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 17, 2019)

I was pretty lucky all my kids left home as soon as possible...I really wasn’t an a$$hole...honest...I guess they just all had stuff to do...they all married with children now...my youngest grandson just finished basic training and is on his way to military intel school...


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 17, 2019)

I have three successful, responsible kids, 2 girls and one boy.  Then there's the video game fool.  Last I heard, he was living with a woman and babysitting her kids while she worked.  Perfect job for that boy.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 17, 2019)

Don't get me started there keef, I'm one of those Mary M. believers


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2019)

To get my frustrations out, I fixed a leaking toilet. Told my oldest son to never call me again, then deleted all his info


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 18, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...glad you have a relief valve Umbra...it helps...I do the same thing...I will clean, work or anything to release frustrations. I think it was a very bad Full Moon...ppl been crazy all weekend. I do wish all a calmer week ahead. Gas prices are easing up...might wanna take that trip before they let missiles fly again...I gotta bad feeling on this one. The Grow::: these lights are crazy fine so far...few days after flip and they are exploding in size all ready...getting paranoid that the 4 reg. seeds will be all female...yes I have the buddy who will take my off cast...but  choosing which ones to let go is gonna be ruff if that happens. Kinda like having 3 girlfriends and the mean one finds out and you gotta let 2 go . Have a great day the cannabis way!


----------



## novitius (Sep 18, 2019)

Morning OFC.  Family fights are the worst.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 18, 2019)

Tolstoy reminded us that happy families are all alike, that unhappy ones are unhappy in a myriad of ways, then wrote a thousand page masterpiece detailing the woes of the unhappy ones... I feel like we're missing something here, like a long lost companion users manual to navigate our own tribulations. Still waiting for some russolit scholar to dig it out of an old trunk lol...
It's rough to be part of a family that has even peripheral drama... it has a tendency to creep in and sour the whole vibe. Keep your head up umbra, I know it's discouraging but all you can do is all you can do, and be proud that you've done the right thing, even if the other characters in your novel had other plans for its ending.


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Another early morning. Son sneaked in after I went to bed. I could have started **** but I have more important things to do. My son knows I will call the sheriff if I have to.


----------



## novitius (Sep 18, 2019)

take it all away Umbra and set him out the door into the world alone.


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2019)

Morning OFC !
Ugh !-- Raining !-- Can't find my lighter !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2019)

Hand rolled cigarette -- Lit it on a electric burner on the stove !-- Next is a joint !-- U can slow me down but I tend to find a way !


----------



## novitius (Sep 18, 2019)

Get it Keef! Your forum pic should be a honey badger!


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2019)

Honey Badger don't care !


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2019)

Found an almost empty lighter in the bathroom !-- Still raining !-- I set up one my aero cloners yesterday and put 17 cuts in it !-- Looks like a couple of them dirt clones might make it but I'm going back to cloning my way !-- I can put rooted cuts in dirt but I can't clone in it !-- 2 or 3 rooting out of 8 cuts is not acceptable ! -- Nephew asked how many cuttings can U take from that mother ?-- Many as I want !-- I didn't hurt her a bit !-- and I'll be cutting on her somemore too !-- I would like to leave here with a set of clones for my 1st run at the new place -- In Texas if U want clones U got to root them yourself !--
 Yeah I'm rooting clones but they that hemp stuff -- Looks just like marijuana don't it ?-- How ya'll go about proving someone is growing that evil weed and just calling it hemp ?--? I know there's people out there that would do such a thing !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2019)

I been reading Stinky's post -- I'm be putting girlfriend on my go to list when **** goes wrong !-- When it comes to weed -- some of ya'll really know your **** !-- Gives me a warm fuzzy feeling knowing how much knowledge there is here to tap !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi guys,  Umbra, i am so sorry you have that stress. I am also sure if i were you i would always worry they are going to act like their mother. I have no advice.  So there is a man digging a new line in the back yard for the internet. Yikes.  The grow is covered but all ya have to do is peek in there.... A hemp plant that sure does look like cannabis is hanging out of the tarp. Umbra, do you want me to send you a clone of BSHB?  I don't think i will be growing her indoors, she is HUGE. 
I am getting my normal harvest anxiety coming up already. All the work, all the help, if they show, all the food to make ahead...  I wish i wouldn't do that. 
Good to read ya all!


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2019)

We were belly aching yesterday about our kids-- Well I have a daughter and 2 grand kids I've never met !- The daughter was one of those New Orleans debutantes -- She lives in fear that one day her babies and her circle will find out her daddy is a pot farmer !-- U know what I'm gonna do one day - don't cha ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2019)

I need 2 watermelons a couple pounds of sugar and about 3 gallons of bottled water !-- Watermelon Wine ! - Sure it'll have the alcohol but can he make it taste good ?- Watermelon with no sugar left taste like **** !--I think I can fix that !-- I promise I won't bottle it with a decarbed bud in it !---Not in every bottle anyway ! --That's a pain cause U have to decarb the bud in the bottle or it will crumble all to pieces when U try to put it in the bottle !-- That's what I heard anyway !--  I'm need a sweet watermelon concentrate at the end !-- Should watermelon wine be bubbly or flat ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2019)

It's still raining !-- I know U supposed to kick back and fire one up while U wait for it to clear -- but I'm pretty high and It just keeps raining !-- I don't think I should get much higher -- I had to take some more cannacaps with a late lunch -- I'm lit up like a Christmas tree and the caps start kicking in -- Hold on ya'll we gonna have to just ride this one out !
I'm gonna need some coffee !-- No more pipe Other Keef and no U can't be in charge while we high !-- Remember what happened last time U was in charge ?- and the time before ?--  !--- U have proven beyond a doubt that U a trouble maker !--  I got my eye on U  boy!
I am not the Keef U looking for !-- Did U really think that would work ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 18, 2019)

me and my musical buds are gonna back up another local musician at a small wine and beer venue here in town tonight...we sort of ran thru the tunes last night but many are still sketchy...I hope it goes okay...I’ve never been bothered by butterflies before but I got a case of’m right now...if I smoke a fatty that would calm me down but it would also not be advisable for the music...trust me I’ve been there...I like listening to music high but playing it is another story for me...some do that just fine but it’s never been me...once it starts, I’ll be fine I think...wish me luck...


----------



## novitius (Sep 18, 2019)

Break a leg 2RE!!!!


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2019)

long day, get home and there's an emergency in Fresno. Only 2 hour drive each way. I am beat from all the extra driving, but my boss and I have mutual respect and I will go there tonight if I have to. Son and I are still not in agreement about him living with me. His older brother and I will not speak to each other ever again as far as I am concerned. I blocked him on my phone, facebook, and messenger.


----------



## novitius (Sep 18, 2019)

Time to float in the pool Umbra?


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2019)

back on the road


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2019)

I am not the Umbra U looking for !-- Hey give it a try ?-- Might work with work ?
Kids ?-- I do OK without mine in my life ! -- I wish her well but I'm good !


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2019)

Please leave a message after the signal and I'll get back to U as soon as possible -- Beep !


----------



## novitius (Sep 18, 2019)

Mine says please hang up and text me! Voice mail box is full!


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2019)

Flash flood warning !-- This place was 30 feet under water during Harvey -- I don't think it the least bit sissy to be concerned !-- I'm need one them big inner tubes and a #3 wash tub for the pups -- I paddle myass right outta here in that kayak -- Never mind there's a flat bottom boat on a trailer -- I'm still want my kayak paddle ! -- Somebody start playing that dueling banjo **** -- I'm open up on them !-- I got more magazines !-- I ain't playing that Deliverance bull **** !-- I put so many holes in U they can't be counted !


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2019)

Just got in. Tired and pissed


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 19, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Wake n bake to a new day...black pearl in the bong and the coffee cup is empty. Keef hang on over there...hopefully the TD will move off ya soon...we are getting a few showers and a tad cooler temps here.It is so dry here they have issued a ban burn till further notice and the farmers can drive the 18 wheeler's right out in the fields to load them with no fear of them sinking in the soil.We have another big cat sighting...this time it was a black one...very credible witness with physical evidence. The most amazing part of it all is our State Wildlife Dept. refuses to recognize there is a breeding population here again. They all so claim a Black one has never been recorded...B. S.They have been preying on dogs & coyotes around here...this sighting is about 2 miles form my house.Wishing all a pain and stress free day.


----------



## novitius (Sep 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC!!!
Big cats are scary when they pop out of nowhere! Had a mt lion do that to me once in a trailer park. sumbit jumped off a trailer onto a little shed  as I was passing by. It didn't give a yam about me. It wanted whatever was in the trash cans near the shed. I creeped on outa there. I went back 20 minutes later it was not in site. 

Babies are under half an LED hanging about 36" up. see how it goes.


----------



## zigggy (Sep 19, 2019)

good morning guys,,,,,not enough hours in a day ,,,,between work ,the boy and caring for the girls I have no time for myself ,,,,,keef be safe ,,looks like you be getting lots of rain


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Dam rain !-- **** starting to get on my last nerve !-- Kinda flooded this morning !-- The dogs and I are fine for now -- This rain don't let up we might not be fine for long !-- Burn me some breakfast and have some coffee and see what's going on !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 19, 2019)

Good morning friends.  I have some Pearle in the pipe this morning and it is another sunny day.  Be well stoners!


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2019)

Got a nice nug of Mimosa in the beer bottle bong and watching the weather !-- The rain doesn't look to flood us out but if they open the flood gates on that dam up stream things gonna get dicey real quick !-- I don't see the system moving away before then !-- The nephew got one of those high water trucks U need a ladder to get into so we can get out but which way do U go and which way is flooded ?-- We kinda in the middle of dis **** !-- I am not gonna be a happy camper if I have to paddle up outta here !-- Me --My dogs and a sack of seed will get out !-- That U can pretty much count on !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 19, 2019)

Keef,  just enjoy the drama!  Keeps us alive.  A friend of mine posted a video on facebook, reminded me of riding out hurricanes on a destroyer back in my navy days.  I really loved going to sea.  Water is only a problem when you are on dry land.


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2019)

Morning everyone. Bleary eyed and beat. Trying to finish a second pot of coffee. I worked with someone who was the nuclear guy on the Enterprise. He described going around the tip of S America. Carriers are too large to go thru the Panama canal. Pretty crazy. Sales manager was captain of a destroyer and he has an attitude that there are acceptable losses as long as you win, lol. Except we aren't at sea or at war. And I'm not an acceptable loss. I told him another 18 hour day and I will file a complaint with CA dept of Labor. Made sure my boss was copied PS … 11 days until eligible for Social Security, lol.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 19, 2019)

I was a destroyer sailor but I sure wasn't the captain.  When a hurricane comes to town all the ships have to go to sea.  Its safer for everyone, including the piers.  You haven't lived until you ride out 30-35 ft seas on a destroyer.  Sometimes the movement is relatively smooth but then the bow of th ship may move more'n 100 ft. in a couple of seconds and gravity takes on a whole new meaning!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2019)

Good morning guys, Umbra, please don't kill yourself before you retire.
So, you guys know i am not racist, right? Bad way to start a sentence. Well, new neighbors directly behind our patio. The two story house has THREE PIT BULLS. This may not end well. They are huge well muscled dogs, I am scared. There is a double wood fence so maybe i am scared for no reason. When i saw the lady, I welcomed her to the neighborhood and she kinda glared at me... She looks very tough.... She also glared at the pot as we covered it. The house wasn't cheap, maybe they aren't gangbangers.  See, sorry for sounding like a bigot.  HARVEST STRESSEs me out!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 19, 2019)

One of the meanest dogs I have come across was a standard poodle named Pierre who's owner let him have the reign of the neighborhood.  Just sayin don't judge the dog, judge the owner.  If she's unfriendly just moving in I'd watch my back.


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2019)

I ain't never been captain of nothing !-but I will captain myass right on outta here if it comes to that !-- I'm in this area down here they say already got 20 inches of rain -- We got a lot but I don't think we saw 20 inches here !-- 
Rose hang in there harvest will be over soon !-- Seems like U got all freaky last year right before harvest too !-- We don't mind !-- It's just preharvest jitters !-- All that work and harvest is so close and U afraid something will happen to it !-- That is just so normal !
Hey I never seen male preflowers but I know what I see and it is balls !--( AK-x BBSL)-x- (BPU-x- B.B.)


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2019)

I needs me some strawberry weed - One that U smell and know it's strawberry and some other fruity weed too - What would that weed be called and where can I get me some ?-- I want some grape weed seed too -( Umbra)-- Cuz U need to just do your last few days and retire-- "F" that place ! -When your son moves out U can convert his room to another grow area !-- Crank it out !


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2019)

About evil kids ?-- The nephew's step daughter and her boyfriend stole some stuff from him including those 2 revegges-- That's where he caught them on a game camera-- He put her on a bus from close to Houston to North Carolina I think it was ?-- That is a long bus trip !- He had built her a truck for graduation from some school and he had it at work to buff out and primer some more scrapes she put on it when this went down !-- It was still in his name and he told her U ain't ever seeing that truck again !-- I thought I would look good driving that 77 step side that the engine came out of but he said it got a bent frame -- Do I have to tell U I'm after that truck ?-- Not just to drive but to have !-- He stripped that engine down to the block - new gaskets all around - new starter - alternator- a.c. compressor-- water pump -- hoses and belts -- He do good work too !-- I would look good driving it but that confederate battle flag got to go !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2019)

Rose - I was talking about using clear pepper sauce in a water gun for self defense on Stinky's Salsa thread -- U don't have to use Scotch Bonnet peppers-- Just punch a hole in jar full of Serrano or Jalapeno peppers and steep them in some vinegar-- Jar it and let it sit for a week or so - longer is better - Fill U a water gun up with it for Pit Bull defense !--Don't get pepper sauce on your hand and touch any sensitive parts -- U won't like it-- U spray a dog  in the face -- They gonna forget all about U !-- Super Soaker theyass  !-- **** will stop a bear !


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2019)

So Well 7 was up and running this morning. New guy to help me, quit, lol. He has been doing on line training and was asked to help me with the PLC problem. He is EE with PLC background. little bit too much bull **** on the resume, me thinks. He looked 15 years older than me, was physically out of shape, and I don't think he had the experience he claimed.


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2019)

Rose, give the dogs treats, lol. Get some kibble or milk bones for the dogs. If they are aggressive, start by throwing the food over the fence, then slowly get them closer with the food. Keep at it, don't think of them as attack dogs, think of them as confused teenagers with drug issues that need help. You are good at that and the dogs will see it.


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2019)

Started working on your resignation letter yet Cuz ?-- Let me help U ?-
- I quit !-- That bout covers it !

U a pot farmer Umbra !-- Just find a way to be what U already are !


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2019)

Not yet, soon though


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2019)

puffing a live resin cart … mango sherbet or something. Honestly, no mango or sherbet … but probably best gg#4 I have ever tasted


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2019)

;Ok, for sure i am a bit nuts at harvest.  last year i was so stressed it was stupid. I hope i don't get stressed this year as bad.. So i went to the best bakery in town and got some cookies, and went over and met the new neighbors. I know why she frowned at me.. she just had a baby. and moved. no wonder. Anyway, her mom was there and hugged me the minute i walked in... She asked me in and I asked her if she had seen my plants, she said yes. I told her we make medicine and are legal. She said, my husband loves thc... So the minute he got home he came over and said he really wants to grow pot...they could be our grandkids they are 28 or so... We burned one with him, jose.  Nice young man. So he would love to learn how to trim.... I told him he we shared with trimmers. so far so good. He breeds small bullys, he said they are nice.  I agree with you Nick, there are some mean standard poodles and I may have one. Howard, he is nuts.   Thanks for putting up with my paranoia. 
Keef, i heard you were getting 40 inches of rain.
Umbra, how much do they love you at work? I can't believe that guy quit.


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2019)

Let me hold that a minute  Umbra !-- Rose we still above water but it's about time for the rain to stop ! -- Climate change got me !-- I'm sure human activity got nothing to do with it !-- We gonna all be fine !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 19, 2019)

Good afternoon peeps, hope that guy realizes he has a master canna gardener to get him on the right track...How lucky for him...
There are a lot of ready to be loved bully's at most shelters...They are some of the most friendly dogs at our local shelter...They are just very powerful and can be intimidating...You still getting rain up there Rose?Ive got one of your Purple Haze out in the garden (one I thought was a guy but not) and a couple in here under my lamp...They have not broken the surface of my starter cup...But those seeds are some hard shells I think...I soaked the overnight and usually they will sink then but not these and they are big seeds...


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2019)

RE next time U gonna start some hard shell seed- get an empty toilet paper roll and cut a piece of fine sand paper the width of the roll !-- Roll it up inside the TP roll--with the grit to the inside !-- put the seed inside and cover both end and shake dahell out of it !- Forgot what they call it but U scratching some of the wax and stuff off the outside of the seed so It's not so hard and absorbs water easier -- That makes it easier for the sprout to break out the seed shell !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2019)

I use a empty match sticks box with 600 wet dry paper, lol. a scuff box


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2019)

That's easier than a TP tube !-- Dam !- Why I always got to do **** the hard way ?--- Kitchen match box would be perfect !


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2019)

Other Keef -- Shut up and paddle !-- Back up in the woods -- everything friggin wet - raining all day all night !-- River gonna flood -- motor boat ?-Oh hellno ! -- I got a dam paddle !-- Live preserver ?-- inner tube will have to do !-- better not be no snakes ! -Shut up Other Keef - **** ain't funny !--- I'm bringing heat U little bastids !-- I'm loading with bird shot !-- I hate me some snakes !-- Don't be trying to trick me- ain't gonna be funny !-- Might get U shot !-- 
Cotton Mouth Water Moccasins ? -- Dam !-- Uncle Oats kilt a perfectly good boat cause of U bastids !-- both barrels !--vaporized the cotton mouth that fell in his boat -- We ain't that different!- Well I got a pump shot gun !
In the dark too ?--There could be one right outside my door right now - - Other Keef I will kick your -- Quit that !-- U ain't scaring me none !


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2019)

Found a new male to play with, London Bridges


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 19, 2019)

Went down town tonight cuz they have a party down there...well, yes they’re tryin to sell s stuff but they are just real people selling stuff at these things so I don’t mind...only thing I bought though was a couple or three local brewed beers...we brew some good beers round here though I’m sure they brew good beers all over in fact I know it because I drove around the country a few years ago...and I like beer so I stopped at a lotta chances to get one...we were down town walk-in round tonight and there was a lotta music...a couple’a guys on a corner with a guitar, a bass(big ol box) a mandolin or a harp...one corner a guy by his self with a guitar a cowboy hat and a pair of scuffed up boots but he was singin and tell’n stories like a pro, I gave him a tip...later on the very same corner, a pair of young guys...one on guitar and singin, also playin a bass drum with one foot and a snare drum with the other...his buddy doubled on bass and pedal steel...these are my very favorite musical events...gave these guys a tip too...hey, we made $60 in tips last night at our little wine n beer gig...
Out back bout 8:30 pm, havin a smoke and a brew...g’night y’all...


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 20, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Wake n bake with some AK47 here...got the coffee but have coffee pot issues...Ms HP moved out last week and I decided to go ultra efficient...got a "5 cup" pot. Its tiny and cute...but it lies. Its 5 cups is barely a mug with a lil left over...I have to run 2 batches off to get 2 mugs...I all ways thought a mug is 2 cups or so. Guess I see a larger pot in my cart soon lol. Glad your neighbors are OK Ms Rose...nothing worse than neighbor tension. Hold on South Tx. dryer weather will come soon! This may be a lil long so bare with me ....rambling even lol . I was on the way home once when I lived out in town....cop gets behind me....follows me every turn...then I notice it has K9 on side of car. I turn on my street....he turns behind me...yes I have cannabis on me and used to sale a bit as well. I pull into my drive way and he parks in front of my house....mild panic has set in ( cannot drive a pin up HP's arse with sledge hammer). The house next door has the doors open and truck backed into drive way...he goes over there...I am thinking gas leak maybe... oh noooo....he's moving there! For the next 2 months I had to go ride around to smoke a J...one day my crazy Vietnamese GF walks over to K9 with an OZ in her purse and starts petting him... no reaction. Learned later they have to be told to hunt the contraband...cop stayed a few months and had to move on to have more room for the K9. This brought on the decision to buy 10 acres in the woods......I prefer Sasquatch to K9 officers next door! Wishing all a K9 free day !


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Ugh !- I be back !--


----------



## novitius (Sep 20, 2019)

Morning OFC. 10 acres in the woods sounds perfect HP. I'll set up dead center.


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2019)

Umbra --London Bridge ?-- $800 male ?-- Yes U should use him !-- I'll be interested in what U use him on !-- Still raining !
Water up to the back of the property !-- Having some coffee trying to figure out which way is up !-- I'm need some more coffee and a toke or 2 maybe more ?-- Took a dose of caps too !-- My face is starting to get uncomfortable and I'm sore and stiff !-- Wake and Bake !-- I need more coffee !-- 
HP - U need a kuerig coffee maker or one that uses those K-cups -- Makes a great cup of coffee --make it when U want and how much U want  - No need to make a whole pot for a
single man !--I love mine !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 20, 2019)

Cool...I will check those out today...your right I only need the 2 mugs of half/caff per day... anymore and I will be chasing cars as they pass...lmao.


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 20, 2019)

Scuffed mine by  rolling up the sand paper rough side in and put tape on outside of paper.  Thumb on each end and shake.


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 20, 2019)

neighbors...…. Have/had a young lady with two little ones living in her g'dad's house ( he's in nursing facility)next door. She's about twenty now two different dads neither around. Been bad situation for about 18 months.  She had to move out 09/01 and left her dog inside, large dog knee high never seen outside using the restroom, and her cat fending for himself.  last week animal control came and thought that would take care of things.  Dogs back in house no people. Long story sry…. Anyhow yesterday the neighbor across street was having some Amish install new siding on her house.  They told her that the police were walking around the  house next door at 3 a.m.  I not quite were Rose gets but don't like them guys in blue anywhere around me.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2019)

Good morning all, HP, so sorry about the issues you are having. Keef, how's the rain? Umbra, you hanging in?  Nick, hows it going in your neck of the woods. RE, raining here, is it at your house too?  Hi Steve, welcome. cleaning house today..


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 20, 2019)

Went to the hardware store today to get some Epsom salts.  Usually its about the only thing I use that they carry.  Imagine my shock when I go back to the appropriate section and they have bone meal, lime, Sulphur, worm castings, blood meal, just about everything but Epsom salts.


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2019)

Rain seems to be letting up !-- Water is still high !-- Heard a barge took out a bridge on I-10 near Houston -- That will be a mess ! -- Looks like my aero clones are gonna do just fine !


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2019)

On another weather story -- Apparently the center that handles our mail in Houston collapsed !-- I don't know the details yet !- Houston got messed up !-- Long detours to get around damaged highways and roads !


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2019)

No Other Keef U ain't going off about the Grifter in Chief !
Member don't start no **** and won't be no **** ?- Sometimes ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 21, 2019)

Good mornin ofc...hey burnin1, what up???hope it’s all good...
Late at night here and I’m high...g’night y’all...


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 21, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... I am happy to report we had a "back door cool front" yesterday... it is a weak front that passed our area and then was pushed back from the East into this area.Hence the back door term. Its only 70* but it feels delicious after the heat wave we have been enduring the last month.The State fair is arriving soon...90* temps next week will not be so nice.Got into the Grape God again this morning...it is curing down quite nicely and that distinctive Grape taste is flowing . Off for a walk and some service calls this morning...wishing all a outstanding cannabis day!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 21, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Wish I had something positive to contribute but its still the same high tension chaos dealing with dementia and poor choices around here.
 Come on January!   I have an appointment to get my mmj registration on the 10th.  With it in Illinois medical patients can legally grow 5 plants.  Im IN!
5 of them Night Shade crosses will produce WAY more bud than I can use in a year.
Hope yall have a great green day!


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 21, 2019)

Good to hear from you gloman...I know its hard dealing with the dementia, I wish for a cure ....congrats on getting a MMJ reg.....it will be a trip to be legal!


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Wake and Bake -- Flood waters receding --
That was some hardass rain for long time -- Grow is looking good -- Gonna have to sex some plants soon -- Pinched the top out of 2 yesterday getting ready to go under 12 /12 - a Purple Mimosa and that AK thang !-- Things about to get tricky -- Only one grow area right now -- I gotta set up something small to sex these dogs in !-- Maybe another toke or 2 will show me the way ?
-


----------



## zigggy (Sep 21, 2019)

good morning friends ,,,hope all is well


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2019)

Morning Zig !- Hope all is well in your world -- 
Was that masked man -- The Gloman ?-- Best Wishes Cuz !-- That can't be easy !-- I would love to see U put that NS-x- (MZR-X-BBSL)-- outside and let her run !-- She would be a giant indica monster !-- Chain saw big !-- I got her step sister growing - 
In SR91 -x- (MZR-x-BBSL)-- Mine 3 are Only about an inch tall though !-- I'll get my girl !--


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks for welcome Rosebud. Dry as a bone here in ky  flowers watered buzz in process all is well  hope all a good day


----------



## novitius (Sep 21, 2019)

Morning OFC!


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2019)

Steve I could ship U some water we got plenty !-- What was it again that U growing !-- Kentucky got great weed growing dirt from what I've heard ! 
Hey Nov -- Cat got your tongue ?-- Momma said some days just bees that way !-- Hope all goes well -- I'm up with a cup of coffee and my pipe  trying see how bad Houston and Beaumont got flooded !-- That was like a Noah rain !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2019)

Good morning all, chilly this morning in the hood.  Hoping for a beautiful day that makes the plants GROW more bud.  I am not greedy, i just want to harvest and they don't.
Can ya just wake me in November and tell me it all worked out well?  Denial is a wonderful thing. I am smoking a joint of Legend of Nigeria... It seems to be working well. 
We (Bud) put up the tarp twice in the last two days.I hate it when it smashes the colas... I pull them down, but they jump up. Ya would think 8 feet would be enough height to grow pot in, but Sunset Sherbert  and lambsbread are taller. My Pennywise is packing on the weight which is wonderful, i was worried she was too little for our medicine. 
Ok, i will hush. Thanks for being here. Umbra, you want that clone of bshb? She is too big for me to grow indoors. I hope you get the weekend off and you can rest for a bit.


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Yes I want a cut


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2019)

Good morning O.F.C  about to fire up some trainwreck and brave Walmart for Harley food.   He is out of the good stuff.   Hope you're all doing well


----------



## novitius (Sep 21, 2019)

Hey @Keef . Flipping already huh? That's sweet man. I bet you're excited as heck. I seen some video's of the flooding Keef. I'm glad all yall are safe. 
I can't keep my thoughts straight this morning and I forget to hit send often so I just start all over. I been kinda busy the last few days. Haven't had time to hang out much.  
@hollowpoint , I hope you got yourself a better coffee maker. Those k cups are pretty cool.  Plenty of awesome choices too. 
Hi @Steves grow !  Im up in OH, Steve. What are ya growin?
@Rosebud, it's gonna be ok. I'm glad you're new neighbors turned out to be super cool. I hope they all stay that way! 
@umbra - Hi! You work hard, man. I hope today is a good day for you. 

 Good to see all of you! I'm behind on what's been going on.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2019)

Thank you Novi, good to read ya. We have an ancient espresso machine that cost 100 bucks...We buy beans by the 5 pounds and need them all the time. We both do three cups a day, so that is 12 shots... Then you add company it it is nuts.


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2019)

Nov - This too shall pass !-- Flipping ?-- Not really !-- I'll just be putting some small plants under 12/12 just to sex them -- I'll take the girls back to veg -- Grow them up some and clone them !-- Then when I got my rooted clones I'll flip them -- I got too many for the grow space -- 8ft-x- 10ft and I got about 15 babies to sex there's 18 WI-x- BBSL clones that look like all are gonna root for me and 3 that I cloned in dirt might make it -- So ?-- I'm need a bigger grow room --
I wanted to run a set of WI clones thru my 1st bloom cycle -- **** ain't cooperating !-- I don't really have a plan !-- Except I'm take this **** with me when I get a place !-- 
It don't need to be here any longer than necessary-- 
The plan was to sell the beach house as is for a quick sale 
now the ex wants to paint and stuff so we get top dollar 
-- I need my half of the equity in that house to buy me a place !- **** is cheap over here !-- I think I can find what I want for a good price !-- I just have to plan the 2 grow 
rooms to handle this mess and get my rotation set back up !


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2019)

I have weekend off, but have tons to do around the ranch. Yard work, shopping, dished, laundry. Time to throw out some of the dogs bone collection. Must have 35 femur bones scattered around the house.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 21, 2019)

good morning y’all...nuthin but sunshine and cool weather round here today...my stepson and his bride are lookin at buying a country house nearby...it’s got a full length basement type room as it’s on a hill so they are gonna make a couple different grow rooms down there...I’ll help them set up and probably tend that garden myself as they are both too busy to be doin that...
Might be fun...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2019)

RE, what a great help you will be to them, how fun..  We have the same weather. Just took pic's of the grow, way to small for sept 21st. maybe i go look at last years at this time.  It will be fun.


----------



## novitius (Sep 21, 2019)

More money equals better digs Keef! Better lights!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2019)

Umbra, i just saw this from a very long time ago. I heart you.



umbra said:


> Rose, being really, really stoned is the only way I picture you. With roses in your hair and birds following you every way you go. Speaking of roses...I gave up even trying to grow roses in the drought. But the cacti and succulents are flowering. I will take a picture of a flowering cacti and post it later. Merry Christmas one and all


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm jealous Rose !
RE - I see a continuous grow in your future -- 2 grow areas - 12/12 for bloom  and 18/6 or 24/7 for veg !-- U gonna have to get your clone on !-- It's gonna be wild !-- You'll have to let me know when U ready I send U some Indicas to work with if U want ?-- It gets wild having 2 grow areas !-- Lots of planning then thing take a left turn and U gotta adjust !


----------



## umbra (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm jealous too, lol. That BSHB is pretty sexy. RE I bet you can do some magic there. Keef, if you only knew the magic beans you have, you'd be too busy to come here


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 21, 2019)

They haven’t bought the house yet so who knows but they do want to grow some weed...


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2019)

I can hold my own Umbra -- but I wasted a lot of seed early in my divorce with that big planting right before I was forced to take the grow down -- I still got seed to some of your stuff but they getting scarce -- I got quite a few of your things bred to that BBSL -- and that BOC or your B.B. !-- That I haven't even grown out yet !-- Ain't no seconds among them so far !--It's not that I need more seed -- It's just the VCD raising it's ugly head -- Hot and humid in the woods ya'll -- high 80s low 90s and humidity close to that !


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2019)

For a prohibition state grower- I do got some fire !-- The free state people at the OFC  have been a live saver to us still under the jack boot of prohibition !--U give us hope !-- We'll all be free one day !-- I hope to live long enough to attend me one those cup things I hear about !-- Can't imagine what it must be like ?-- All sorts of weed stuff around and no one is running from the law  --Must be a sight to behold ?--Legal weed seems like a fantasy to me having never seen such a thing !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 21, 2019)

A bit of a chill here in the garden this evening, kinda like fall might be at hand...my only gardening spot is on the north side and it’s boundry is about 14’ from the back of my house...I’d say right now I’m getting10 or 11 hours of direct sunlight on my plants...and most of the time the sun angle is so low that I worry if they’ll have enough light to finish...supposed to rain again next weekend...miss Harlequin is doin the best of the three but I’m root’n for mr purple haze!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2019)

i hear ya RE... me tooo.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 22, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Loving all the cannabis porn in OFC...the members sure can set the production bar high lol. I have improved my growing habits by imitating OFC members...I write all your tips in my pages of wisdom book...your all in it. Each has their own page....but my bud Keef has his own chapter . Thanks for the knowledge OFC ! Got the new coffee pot...much larger one with accurate measurements...checked last pot with measuring cup and it only holds just over 2 cups....but boast 5 cup capacity...hmmmm must be some of that new math they use these days lol. Nov hows your new crop looking...bet they are just taking off good now.My current run has been one week since flip and has stretched and spread out...I all ways panic at this stage as they look scrawny at first after stretch....then the flower burst takes off....then I panic cause they gonna make a ton and be stinky outta this world lol. Resupply mission today and then some football...what a great country we live in! 2RE y'all enjoy that cool air...and send me some please! Smoke it while you got it!


----------



## novitius (Sep 22, 2019)

Morning OFC! I wish I could plant in the yard. Got me jealous too! Couple girls out there and I'd be good for the year. I'm not sure which I'm gonna start the wake n bake with, platinum OG shatter or Peyote Critical flower. Mebbe both. 
New crop is looking good so far hp, thanks for asking. They're still just babies. I put them under the big LED at half strength and gave them a weak compost tea foliar and feeding. Maybe 2 more weeks and I can start cloning. I need to get the donors flipped with a quickness. 
Started tokin on Black Phoenix crumble. Baby tokes this early or my lungs will kill me.


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Ugh !-- It hurts when I do this !-- 
Had to have a talk with the nephew about the grow !-- I told him we got too many plants for the space !-- We need a plan !-- He said I got a bigger window unit on the way -- I say we knock out that wall we put in and move It back far as U want !-- That right there is a man after my own heart !
Working on some Mimosa that was in the pipe from last night !-- HP when U write something about me just remember if it was a good thing ?- It was all me !-- Anything bad ?-- Other Keef did it !--


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 22, 2019)

Morning all.... Nov have a brother in Proctorsville ( probably misspelled).    I have in my 5x3 flowering space a large Blue Lotus x Timewreck (pic 1061) , regenerated jacky white ,  black bubba  x space grape and clown slipper, from subcool suppose to be higher cbd freebie. I be extremely jealous Rose  luv  the porn.  And yes keef climate perfect for outdoor.  Not likely to ever  get to take advantage of seeing I live in city.  Keef we should bet a nickel on which state is first Tex or ky. I'm bettin Texas.


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 22, 2019)

dang vape pen broke Friday on way to casino. Knew I should have wiped it clean  a couple of days ago. Was a  little sticky…….. lesson learned .  lasted about a year  any suggestions.....


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2019)

Morning Steve !-- I got 5 years experience with a nicotine vape pen -and a few cartridges - What's wrong ?-- Battery or tank ?--- 
My clones are getting white bumps on the stem -- I seen this plenty -- They will have roots in a few days -- This WI-x- BBSL does everything easy !-- Looks like 3 out of 8 dirt clones gonna make it  too !-- The babies are about 6 inches tall and I'll sex them real soon !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2019)

I got a what if question for the hive mind !-- What if I were to fill my beer bottle bong with oil or even better some bourbon and smoked weed thru it - How long until the alcohol became saturated enough with THC ( which should be decarbed from the heat of smoking )--to be worth making a tincture with it and would the bourbon come across in the smoke ?


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 22, 2019)

vape pen is history  heat element detached from battery ….oil  vape pen  get to shop internet for new one


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 22, 2019)

If you convert wax to an oil with a cutting agent does to have same effect?? or do you lose something in changing the way it is consumed from heating the wax to vaping it.


----------



## umbra (Sep 22, 2019)

HP I'm glad you are growing better plants. OF8 has stepped up his game also. Nick already had a handle on growing, but think OFC genetics have stepped up his game also. Stinky is going to do some testing for me, so we will see what she can do


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2019)

WOO HOO!!!! Hi you guys, Fun to read yall. Not much new around here. Trying to cook ahead for harvest, made some beef stew, today i will make chili maybe. Need stuff i can freeze.  anymore ideas for me? No wheat. But i can make do with rice noodles if i have to. Maybe a pot of beans? No too close to chili and there might be too much tooting. 
Umbra, glad your doing the work of the gods. The pot gods. You are just good being you.
Keef, hope the house sells for lots of money.


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2019)

Steve I never had wax ( maybe but I can't remember)  but seems I read wax was made by extracting with butane -- to make shatter they let the butane evaporate naturally and wax was made by whipping the extract to get rid of any residual butane !-- From smoking to an edible - decarb has to happen -- The THC is in acid form and it not as easily absorbed in the gut until it is heated and becomes " activated "-- That just means it is changed the THCA into THC which is easily absorbed by the body with the assistance of some oil !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 22, 2019)

G'day Mates!  Yup, thanks for the kind words Umbra.  I have stepped up the game a little with the help of the ofc.  Rose has either by luck or by design created Nurse Larry, still one of the best pain meds I have ever consumed, and then Umbras seed bank has kept me happy for the last couple of years.  Keef introduced me to the best Blueberry I have had and my last grow, the seeds I bought weren't nearly as impressive as Umbra's.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2019)

Isn't that awesome Nick. That makes me so very happy.  I can't quit taking pictures. Bud's frame is up and he says it is permanent. Really? yikes..
Anyway, here is a pic or two. See the tarp in the back, it all works very well.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 22, 2019)

New babies, no purple haze but I still got seed so next time I’ll abuse them a little before trying to germinate them... I do have one growing in the garden though...these are going in the indoor cabinet...
I got a “lemon haze” a “shark shock” and a couple of 
“Nurse Larry x V”...that one was a good producer last time I grew her...


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2019)

I only got one original  Nurse Larry up to be sexed but I got some more seed -- I also got Nurse Larry - x- BBSL ! -( I don't call it "The Black Nurse " - I promise!)-- and then stacked a blueberry dad on top that !-- (NL-x- BBSL)-x- (BPU-x- B.B.)-- Purple Haze ?--I still got original seed  !- She had a child with Waldo (BBSL ) too -- PH-x- BBSL -- Very potent and pretty with soft purple flowers !
Nick that blueberry I sent came from Umbra too !
I got rooster spur roots on some of my WI-x- BBSL  cuts already -- Might bloom that mother while sexing the babies ?-- got 3 Purple Mimosa -- 5 stacked blueberries -- 2 -- Chocolate blueberry -- 3 --SR91- x- ( MZR-X-BBSL) -- An (AK-x- BBSL) -x-( BPU-x- B.B.) -- might be one or 2 more -- and a **** load of WI- x- BBSL clones !-- Gonna need a bigger grow room !


----------



## umbra (Sep 22, 2019)

selecting female clones for breeding with London Bridges
sour punch
gelato 25 x dosido
parfait
buckeye purple x gdp
nl#5 x ecsd x grape ape
black triangle
tiger's milk


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2019)

Dam Umbra !-- U don't play !-- Parfait and that Gelato are my picks !-- Can't really go wrong though  can U ?-- Then comes the hunt for the best among the seed  !-- Although from the looks of your list the worst would be outstanding !


----------



## umbra (Sep 22, 2019)

its all about the genetics


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2019)

I wasn't trolling fox news !-- U know I ain't like that !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 22, 2019)

Go get’m keef, I’m watching some football and smoking a freebie I grew last round...”Serious Happiness”...don’t know nuthin bout her but she got me high...


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2019)

RE --Can't sit outside in the evening or morning around here unless U got a screened in porch --the mosquitos will eat U alive !-- On another note -- I got clones with little rooster spur roots at 5 days -- No hormones !-- No nothing just put them in an aero basket and neoprene collar and drop it in an empty grow hole !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 22, 2019)

4:30 in the afternoon and there ain’t a shadow to been seen cuz there ain’t no sun to be seen!!! How we supposed to make buds?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm smokin' some good stuff tonight.  I have to pick the seeds out of it but still, nothing beats the taste of fresh cannabis.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 22, 2019)

I just discovered tonight that my timer is off.  I been given my one little girl 13 hours of dark.  Bummer.  I will adjust that, you betcha.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 23, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....First day of Fall and we still have Summer !...10 day out look is showing 98* & 99* for the 29th and 30th...will it ever end? What timer do most use here?...I swapped to the digital ones and they seem to be simpler to me than the mechanical ones...plus I have a lot of power interruptions and they store the time, so no need to reset them. Sexy looking plants 2RE...bet they will make some tasty smoke. Keef...we let "bad Keef" have 2 paragraphs on "what NOT to say" when the po po roll up on ya lol. And gave you credit for all the great tips you know.Ms Rose love your frost/rain cover outta the PVC pipe...I am a practical person and love seeing unconventional use of practical items...I am all so a bit of a prepper and wonder does any of the OFC members prep as well? I know Nick has self sufficient in his sig. Guess we all prep by storing cannabis and seed...I would bet Umbra has us all beat on seed storage. Off for the walk and chores.Have a great day the cannabis way!


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

Morning OFC !---
Prep HP ? -- I grow weed and make liqour- I want the preppers to buy and store lots of stuff -- Only the best !-- Cause when U want some liqour or weed we can do some horse trading -- When it comes right down to it the only thing U really got is between your ears !-- Like how to make and use explosives !
Smoke it !-- It's Wake and Bake !--  Let's do this dam day


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 23, 2019)

That sounds good...bartering is as old as man kind...but...I figure you will want a clean drink of water(48 hours without water in these parts will make you a believer) or decent food before one would need cannabis or booze...alcohol only has medicinal purposes to me. You can get clean water from your distillery but it will require heat. I keep a British Berkefeld gravity filter and some other portable type survival filter straws for on the go needs.Lots of dehydrated food...about a years worth I guess. Explosive? hmmm...no comments lol...anarchist cookbook is my friend...plus I ran around with a guy that had a blasters permit for beaver damns and learned to handle Nitro Methane binary explosive, caps and fusing with him. I bet there is plenty of hidden talent right here in the OFC.


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

I did 8 years in the Army !-- and I too have a copy of anarchist cookbook -- Whatever U have in material goods can be taken from U or destroyed - Between the ears is all U get to keep !
Had to put my skills to the test in the aftermath of Katrina -- I did all right !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 23, 2019)

Yeah Buddy...Katrina was a once in a life time experience I hope...Never saw so many people with no place to go...I could tell stories on it for a spell...Our lil town was the first one in SW MS to get power back. They used it for a FEMA staging area and our airport was turned into a morgue. They set up down town for issuing FEMA relief checks... it was riots the first 2 days and they had to shut down...usual bully type stuff. Then a nice MP company from TN came down to help out...put the man on every corner with his M4 and 10 clips in his web gear...end of disorderly conduct.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi steves grow...missed saying hello the other day


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

I was in Hammond La. we were on the weak side -- Still took almost 2 weeks for them to get the road to my hood cleared !-- Biggest score of my life was 2 bags of ice from a truck hauling in supplies for the 1st time since the storm !
If U weren't there U just can't quite understand can U HP ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 23, 2019)

Your right...its so hard to describe that much damage...the local government was over whelmed...Sheriff could not police 60,000 people...he was set up for 15,000. One remote community close to Fort Adams Ms ...took them 10 days to cut the trees off their gravel road ...the county could not get to them. Your on your own if anything big hits...the government infrastructure is a joke mostly...what ever you can stash out and the knowledge you have  is about all you can count on.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 23, 2019)

Cannabis news....I had to yank a boy...I needed the room so no big deal...plus it was a freebie seed to boot lol.


----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm having a good cannabis morning myself -- 14 of 18 cuts got a definite root this morning of the 6th day since they were cut !-- I got a boy too from seed !- Dummy bloomed under 24/7 light -- I got nothing in bloom but he still needs to die !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2019)

Good morning, So the guy behind us says his dogs don't bark? this is the 3rd hour stright they have barked. Howard the poodle wants to go take them out.... not peaceful in the hood at the moment.  Put the tarp up last night in a big wind storm... lol that was fun... it took off but we had small ropes tied to it so we won, but it was thrilling. Gotta get your fun where you can get it.  Thought we and the tarp were going to oz. we won. 
Ok, so this is my new plan for harvest.. Some people that i have helped, just a couple are wanting to come and help. One kid 21 year old from portland. so sweet. Another of our son's friend that i gave some tincture too, isn't that amazing? More too. 2 nephews? i figure i will try to roll with it. Not get stressed... It will be a lovely hippy gathering. I hope it works out.
Katrina ... I know we will never know how terrible it was but I am sure glad you survived, Keef, you were very smart and ingenious.


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

Hey Rose--Can U go talk to that guy in Decarb Time and straighten him out on how to dose for Autism ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

Rose --It would have been a whole new ball game if we would have lost running water - As it was we had food / water and shelter -- everything over that is gravy in a survival situation -- I ran a fan - radio and lamp off the car battery thru an inverter -- If I had to do it again I would have night vision goggles and a couple 12 volt solar panels and deep cycle batteries to go with them -- Generators ain't the way to go !-- U run out of fuel and spend your days searching for gas !-- A gas grill makes an excellent outdoor kitchen !-- Forget about something cold to drink -- Fridge /freezer pull too much power -- As it was I could run one car battery down and jump it with my  another car !-- U can only pull so much power out of a car battery !-- Having that fan/light and a radio were life savers !-- Last we heard New Orleans had dodged the bullet !-- Then the radio said maybe not ?-- Reliable news was hard to find !-- I did manage to double my money when we sold our house in Hammond - gave me the down payment on a beach house !
So I guess I did alright for a crippled up old fart ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

HP - Of all the apocalyptic disasters people prep for -- Living under Nazi rule wasn't on the list !-- Yet here we are on the edge - Nazi Dictator rule or not ?-- Where the partisan resistance gather ?- That's where I'll be !


----------



## novitius (Sep 23, 2019)

Morning OFC.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2019)

I did before you even asked Keef.  I sure hope it helps his son. The boy we are trying to help was normal until he had his mmr shot at 18 months. Hasn't spoken since. Poor family.


Keef said:


> Hey Rose--Can U go talk to that guy in Decarb Time and straighten him out on how to dose for Autism ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 23, 2019)

I remember the New Orleans Mayor  Ray Nagin telling the residents to come on back...then Rita poped up as a Cat 3 and him telling everyone to go away then.Rita hit a bit farther West and brought the TX folks with it to our area...entirely different class of people...never saw or heard of any violence and most brought their houses with them in the form of motor homes and campers.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 23, 2019)

Just took another male...it passed inspection at 4 am but not afternoon...this one hurt more...lemon hash plant...amazing how quick the boy parts can jump out. Or may be I am old and half blind missing it this AM lol.


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

I was gonna post some root porn but it timed me out at 40 % -- I'm get one those WiFi things this ain't working for me !

I was showing the nephew the new roots on the clones- He said why didn't U put some in those empty spots !-my aero boxes got 34 grow holes and I took 18 cuts - - One time a 4 wheeler flipped  and smashed his face -- He had a head injury too but he do just fine - I can do extremes too except where U gonna put all those plants Cuz ?-- We got more than we gonna have room for !--


----------



## novitius (Sep 23, 2019)

Hey everybody. Fall is here. Couple more weeks I got to go hiking. I wonder if that clone has survived. 
 Plants in the tent are doing well. I wish I could fast forward time.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2019)

Went out flying one of my planes today but it did not end well.  Battery died in my transmitter and plane hit the ground pretty good (or bad).  I have a new radio coming tomorrow but I figgered to take advantage of the weather.  Oh well.


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

Ruh-Row !-- Can it be repaired ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2019)

Won an award at work for the 18 hour day. Winery renewed contract, lol.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2019)

Yeah, but sometimes it aint worth it.  I'll have to check it out.  It was pretty cheap anyway


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2019)

Umbra, you better be gettin' one heckuva Christmas Bonus!


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

We ain't talking about a case of wine either Umbra !-- Folding money with double zeros and ****-- a new car maybe !-They work U like a rented mule --- U need to just retire !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 23, 2019)

Y’all a talkative bunch today, hard for an old man ta keep up...haven’t seen the burnin1 round lately...


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 24, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...I am like Keef on the Xmas bonus...no table wine! after all those hours lol.....buddy used to work for Georgia Pacific paper products company. They gave out printer paper, paper towels and toilet paper for bonuses...he was a company slave and had an attic full of paper products lol. Sorry about your plane Nick...I hate a hard landing...little parts flying everywhere and lost time for repairs.Who else still has vertigo from a Cox airplane...going in circles with it instead of using the pivot handle lol. I had  a Cox trainer, Fokker DR1 tri-plane and a Cox Willis Jeep replica...the jeep had a recoil starter even. Good morning here...no more males!...all others flashing female. So that's 8.....I should have 5 or 6 in there. Wishing all a pain and stress free day.


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2019)

Good morning OFC. The Company has to divisions, IWT ( industrial water technology) and pulp and paper. GP is one of their big accounts, lol. The winery is an account, not the company I work for. Although, I may get a poker chip to shop in the winery's store.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Having grow room a.c. problems -- Gotta go work on it -- I'm taking my hammer !


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2019)

Autistic?-- No I call it artistic destruction !-- The willfull and deliberate destruction of the object causing the frustration !-- It's dead now !


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2019)

Hurt my neck !-- Shoulda used a bigger hammer !-- I'm at peace now and can find another way !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2019)

You need a huge bonus at christmas Umbra. I am off to the dentist. then a hair cut, i should be a little cuter this afternoon.  The pit bulls bark a lot. 5 hours yesterday morning. only a couple this morning.
The orange guy is putting me to sleep. Windy day today, the plants are dancing. supposed to get to 80, for the last time... grow babies grow.
Hope each of you is adequately stoned.I had a bit of Sour D this morn. Have a good fall day peeps.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 24, 2019)

Good morning ofc, next couple days in the 80’s then it’s gonna drop off and I see 60’s and maybe some more rain...I think my outside girls are never gonna finish...


----------



## novitius (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello OFC. Glad to see you're all doing well!  
Gonna pull out a Sunset Daydream pre roll here in a few.  My kids been driving me nuts here for a week or so. Teething, growing, crawling, standing injuries.... 2 babies is a lot of work. They're diminishing my happiness (sort of).  
You all give me something good to see first thing in the morning.Keeps me optimistic and positive. Especially Hollowpoint and 2RedEyes. You two wake up before me  
Thanks


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm better now !-- I had to clean the back up a.c. unit and stick it in the hole -- It seems to be doing OK !-- Trying to make it another week or so until we get a bigger better unit !-- I tried posting a pic of my newly rooted clones cause U guys in a grow medium never get to see as roots develop !
I ended up sending it to Rose and she will post it later for me !-- Reception is BAD back up in these woods !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 24, 2019)

First thing I see in the morning, something from HP and maybe good mornin from umbra...I’m missing the burnin1 though...I should be doin something this morning but I just had a couple hits of something and I seem to be stuck in this garden chair...


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2019)

I miss Burnin1 too --hope all is well -' He did say something about taking a break - I hope he's back around soon !


----------



## novitius (Sep 24, 2019)

Oh Damn. Burnin1 wakes up before me. Sorry 2RE! You contribute too tho!


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2019)

Going to look at a place this weekend -- 3 bedroom mobile home on 2 lots for $17,500 -- Not quite as isolated as I wanted but there is distance between places out there --Mostly hunting/ fishing camps -- 3 bedrooms ?- one for bloom - one for veg and one to sleep in ?-- Stay dahell away from that crazy man in that trailer !--- We'll see ?-- Not real crazy about it but I need to go see -- Price is right !- I can do that easy !-- I'm need new lights too !-


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 24, 2019)

Another hot day in the Delta done...crazy weather shows 100* for 10-01-19...that just cannot be right! Sunshine Daydream is one of the strains I just ordered...along with Black Triangle and a freebie of Solo's Stash...is the Sunset/Sunshine the same strain? as your pre roll Nov? Let me know how it smokes please. Now I understand Umbra...your doing work for a sub contractor that is employed by the Winery and GP among others.I work as a independent contractor for 4 companies in the media/internet/computer business...we have dealerships.... as the company calls our relationship.The only thing they excel at is collecting money lol...they sub all their work out. At Xmas we get a nice shiny card in the mail is about it.But on the positive side I get free internet and TV services...plus tons of geek stuff for my collection from all the PC/Networking service calls.


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2019)

HP I sent Nov some sunshine daydream beans. The black triangle is a keeper. Solo's stash I have not popped yet, but you are on the right track with Bodhi


----------



## novitius (Sep 24, 2019)

hollowpoint I think they're different.  IDK for sure tho. The label on the package says "Sunset Daydream". I double checked. It smoked well and was an ok buzz. I feel like the pre rolls are never the best smoke. It did have me kinda giggly for a bit. 
 Umbra, Ive been thinking on using a couple of those Sunshine beans since I lost a few of the others.


----------



## novitius (Sep 24, 2019)

I don't know if that's too much for the space though. There's already 6 different strains in there. I wish I wouldn't have lost 4.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 24, 2019)

Cool...I am glad to know they are good strains...plus the price is decent as well...they are reg. seeds but still $140 bucks for 3 11 seed  packs is not bad...thanks!


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 24, 2019)

I do the same thing Nov...I over crowd in my space...love trying different stock...so many flavors a man is never done lol.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2019)

Snow Desiel-x- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- Bohdi didn't breed it but she can hold her own !-- Waldo ( the BBSL male)- got lucky I was about to kill him when someone told "The BBSL male bring the fire "-- I felt like I already had fire !-- I musta lined up a dozen girls from different varieties and let him have at them -- Some I haven't even grown yet !
So far most have mostly the same terp profile but they all good !--- **** came from BBSL I'm sure !-- An earthy hash forest profile -- Umbra's BPU -x- BB do the same with blueberry - Seems like what ever U breed it to comes out a version of blueberry -- So I bred the blueberry to Some of those BBSL crosses !-- We will see who wins the terp dominance battle !-- (Nurse Larry -x- BBSL )- x- (BPU-xBB) is one I'm very interested in 
I have no idea what it will be but potent no doubt ! -


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2019)

My guess is Nov preroll was a cross of sunshine daydream and sunset sherbet


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 24, 2019)

Solo's Stash is Hollywood Pure Kush x Snow Lotus...I assume SL is the one laying frost on everything.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2019)

Seedfinders has A chart showing  descendents-- Snow Lotus is  a mother of monsters look it up  !


----------



## novitius (Sep 24, 2019)

WoW Classic dropped too... I been letting that eat up nap time. That's my only peace n quiet time lol. It's cool to relive those old days.

Good guess Umbra! 

You're right HP! I want some of everything. I really want to add some orange flavor in. Any body have a better suggestion than Dutch Passions Cali Orange?


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2019)

Miss Nancy in that blue dress make me swoon !-- So much power in such a small package !-- Give me the vapors !


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2019)

novitius said:


> WoW Classic dropped too... I been letting that eat up nap time. That's my only peace n quiet time lol. It's cool to relive those old days.
> 
> Good guess Umbra!
> 
> You're right HP! I want some of everything. I really want to add some orange flavor in. Any body have a better suggestion than Dutch Passions Cali Orange?


God yes. Cali O is a great strain, don't get me wrong, but … exotic's meltdown is a strong orange, but not sweet, more orange peel. His extreme orange is great. Hard to get beans though. Oni's Tropicanna cookies will change your life. Obsoul33t's orange sherbet are what legends are made of. Dutch who? lol.


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2019)

Bodhi has a few orange strains


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2019)

I like orange weed !-- Orange would fit right into the "Diner Grow "-- blueberry- grape -Orange -- Need some cake and cookies too -- Key Lime and cherry  Pie -- Sherbet is always welcome -- That coffee tobacco thing --like Master Kush --  A plan is slowly taking place !


----------



## novitius (Sep 24, 2019)

I need better seed banks.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2019)

Nov -- It's a disease !- There will always be another strain to chase -- It's called VCD - Variety Chasing Disease -- U got it just like the rest of us !-- Sometimes it will go into remission for awhile and U think I'm good !-- Then U hear of another one that peaks your interest - VCD raise It's Ugly head and U off on a mission !-- Happens to me all the time !-- It's not that I need seed to anything else I got some fire but -- I'm in remission when that devil Umbra says -- Black Triangle and Dank Sinatra !-- Dam !!!-- Here we go again !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2019)

HI guys, been gone all day, Keef, I can't get your pic to download, I am either too stoned or notsobright. I will work on it in the morning. Goodnight peeps.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2019)

No problem Rose !-Good night !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 24, 2019)

Good evening fine people.  I have that disease, but I am kind of a slow burn.  I run a new strain with every grow but I keep certain strains going based on how they work and taste and I drop off those that don't keep my attention.  Weed seems to be like women's fine fashion, every season boasts new favorites and I can't keep up.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 25, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Strain hunters we are...I am like Nick...got the old standbys and the new kids on the block..... got to have at least 1 purple kush in every grow...it is my night time "make everything OK selection". I love a good Orange taste too Nov....when I first started my grow mission( ask me about my first seed order sometimes..lmao) ...I grew a bag seed from some killer stuff....lucked out with a orange tasting heavy bearing plant...wish I knew what it was. I am in the grape kool-aid tasting stuff this morning...coffee pot is seasoned now and all is well in the Delta . Wishing all a fine cannabis day!


----------



## umbra (Sep 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## JimDon (Sep 25, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> You need a huge bonus at christmas Umbra. I am off to the dentist. then a hair cut, i should be a little cuter this afternoon.  The pit bulls bark a lot. 5 hours yesterday morning. only a couple this morning.
> The orange guy is putting me to sleep. Windy day today, the plants are dancing. supposed to get to 80, for the last time... grow babies grow.
> Hope each of you is adequately stoned.I had a bit of Sour D this morn. Have a good fall day peeps.




Enjoy your day


----------



## JimDon (Sep 25, 2019)

Enjoy your day


----------



## JimDon (Sep 25, 2019)

Crap one of these days I'll get it right


----------



## novitius (Sep 25, 2019)

mornin ofc. I think my father may have passed on over night. no ones sayin nothin and I can't get any one else to pick up the phone. Roll with the punches, eh?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 25, 2019)

Sorry to hear that nov Was it expected?


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

Morning OFC  !
I'm running late !-- Jim Don Welcome to the OFC pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

Nov - Best wishes Cuz !-- Sorry for your loss !--
I gots too many clones and It's time to start sexing the babies !-- This is gonna be tricky-- Gonna set up a temporary bloom just to cut out the girls !-- Then bring them back to veg -- Grow everything out to a decent size and flip the whole room !-- After taking my cuts !--
Changing out the AC yesterday messed my neck -- I was up early hurting then was able to go back to sleep after the some smoke and the caps kicked in !-- Still kinda in a fog !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 25, 2019)

Good morning ofc, I got four plants about ready for transplant outa some solo cups...just got a couple seeds from of8 and was gonna wait but I couldn’t... I got one of the mimosa only beans germinating...I’ll put it under the light while and let the other plants chill a bit!!! This should just about fill my indoor grow cabinet...
Stating to look like a fine day here in the hood...have checked in with the world yet so my outlook is good...I think I’ll just leave to world tuned out today...cheers ofc!!!


----------



## novitius (Sep 25, 2019)

False alarm amigo's. I got a message from my half brother at 230 am. We aint ever even met. Scared the shite outta me when no one woul d answer. Three hour drive in todays future. Thanks all! 
He's 74. heart problems and surgeries. they said the mans was out diggin ditches yesterday. He didnt go to bed till 8 am. no wonder he didnt answer. 


Morning OFC!!!!


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 25, 2019)

Good to see ya there burnin1...Nov, sounds like my dad...didn’t have the sense to sit down and rest...well, he made it to 92...he was a great and avid gardener, bet he coulda grown some fine weed...glad he’s okay Nov...


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

RE - I like me some Mimosa !-- I got 3 plants with a Mimosa mom and Umbra say the dad had to be Douple Purple Dojo --- I hope they have some of the moms traits -- She fine smoke and I do like that smell !-- I'll be sexing them soon !
I'm hoping  for a girl with that smell and purple flowers !
Got me one lonely Nurse Larry plant and some stuff I bred !
Some Blueberry Chocolate or is it Chocolate Blueberry ?-- Don't matter to me !-- Looking for a girl with mystery terps !-Some of my  hammers - 3 plants -- SR91-x-( MZR-X-BBSL)--

Mane - I'm having trouble turning my head - I need my heat pack !-- After 20 years I know if I hold weight at shoulder level or higher it is gonna hurt my neck - Sometimes I do it anyway and have to pay a price in pain !
I'm sure tbis won't be the last time !-- I just take some caps and keep the pipe handy -- get comfortable and ride it out !
When it don't hurt so bad I be back up !


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

Was that masked man The Burnin1 ?-- Welcome back Cuz !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

What U been up to Cuz ?-- Hope all is well?-- I'm doing the Kripple Keef thing today --Laid up watching this impeachment thing play out !-- but I'm not saying anything about it here !--Pull up a chair and have a toke or 2 of this ? --


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm reluctant to put those newly rooted clones in some of that dirty dirt yet !-- I'm leave them in water for awhile !
I buy that place I'm look at this weekend -- I may need to take another batch of cuttings ?--- Momma White Indica ( WI-x- BBSL) got plenty to take !-- Grown in hellhot heat in that trailer this summer -- Then revegged -- She's a a happy healthy bushy girl now and about ready to bloom again !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 25, 2019)

I just did a final trim on two plants today.  That male getting loose in the garden really, really screwed things up! Keef I got enough seeds to seed a moderate sized field.  I think we were talking about "one new strain every grow"? Sonic Screwdriver was that strain and I got 4 out of 5 males.  Ahh, well. On a side note I am 30 days out on an Original Glue from Josey Wales and it is going to be worth the wait.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

I feel for U Nick !-- Hey -- at least they high class seed !-- I would send U my 411 and get U to send me some seed but I'm gonna be busy with what I got for awhile !--Plants from seed -- I sex them beeches at 6 to 8 inches then put them back in veg !-- Grow them up some and get some cuttings rooted before I bloom it !-- I had a blueberry boy  get loose one time !- Learnt my lesson -- Now right wrong or indifferent I sex them small !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 25, 2019)

I grow 'em out till they big enough, 8-10 inches, then clone 'em and sex the clone. By the time sex shows mama is big enough to get a bunch of clones off of and a week later I will flower her out.  That is that's what I did when I grew at home.... Obviously it ain't working with this long range grow so from now on it will be just clones for that


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

I like that Nick !-- Might have to try it myself !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm lucky to have this revegg to help set up the grow -- What I'm doing here besides helping the nephew get a grow started is setting myself up with some girls to work with so I hit the ground running -- I'll move a set of clones into bloom and veg them up big enough to flip while I get to cloning and cutting on the girls I bring from here in veg !-- I learned from those midgets -- Veg got to stay ahead of bloom !-- After that 1st run -- I'll probably return to that 4 part rotation except with bigger plants !-


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

I just put a strawberry plant in an empty hole in the cloner -- I think if people cook and have a grow room there should be some fresh herbs and spices around !-- Stuck off in the corner or something ?-- I have done this before -in water - Oregano-- thyme - basil - even Rosemary - I've also grow veggies DWC in used weed nute water !- Peppers and tomatoes got way too out of hand to stay in the grow room -- They started cramping my weed growing style and had to go !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 25, 2019)

Ideally for me, I grow in 11 gallon pots and I get serious about 6-8 weeks of veg and usually about 65-70 days of flower.  If a plant is a good Indica, that usually produces about 5 zips per.  A Sativa (umbras breeding) is good for about 6.  I vegged a nurse larry out 10 weeks and got 13 zips from her but she was special


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm leaning toward some drip and drain tables Nick !-- I mean there is no guarantee what dahell I'm do until I do it - but I'm thinking maybe drip and drain !-- If I'm gonna clone in water I might as well grow them in it ?-- I'm 18 for 18 on rooting cuts this time !-- OK one just has white spots but the roots will be there tomorrow I seen this before !-- I don't think I want to be messing with no 15 gallon bags !-- That **** sounds too heavy for me !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

If U think I been trolling fox today U might be right ?--I might smoke some weed and do it somemore ?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 25, 2019)

Dirt is good stuff


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 25, 2019)

This is wierd


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 25, 2019)

Sometimes things go sideways...


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

Looking good Nick !-- U make it look easy !- Just throw some seed in the dirt and a couple weeks later up comes jar aged weed !-- Reminds me of when people used to ask my daddy about those big catfish he like to catch -- They ask where did U catch them ?-- He say -- Thru the lip !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 25, 2019)

Hey ofc, good evening to you all...I’ve been good to my word so far today and have not watched any current events...
We’ve had a shift in the weather and have been getting a hot north breeze so hangin in the 90’s fo a couple days but really it’s mostly been a pleasant transition to fall...soon the old delta breeze will be back and we’ll be 70*....
If I want to catch up a newly popped seed with one i planted a couple weeks ago, could I just bring the older plants out into normal indoor room light while I get the new seedling up to speed?


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

I been watching the news RE !-- I could catch U up ?-- It's been a happening day in the news !--Like an episode of the Godfather !-- I can't do the voices but ----

We been very, very good to U -- U haven't been so good to us !- We're gonna need U to do us a little favor if U ever want to see your money  !--


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 25, 2019)

Yeah, dem democrats shoulda never threatened that Ukranian, its gonna go bad for 'em.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 26, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Wake n bake to some GDP this morning...big hit and a sneeze/cough combination....only thing in the world that makes me do that...so far... and I love it....its not dank till it makes you sneeze and cough lol. The passing of the bank bill and on to the Senate is exciting....USDA loans?...Banks loans for Hemp?...loans for legal states?....OOOOH Myyy... It is a good day indeed on that note! Big money in the game is one thing that will push the legalization issue harder than any other avenue...for big money owns the political system. Let's smoke !


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- It's dark !-- Coffee / Mimosa -- Can't find my mind !-- I know it was around here somewhere ?-- Other Keef U seen my mind ?--


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 26, 2019)

Good morning fellow greenbeans! It's trash day, just having some stiff coffee and waiting for my hazmat hauler to show up. No breakfast bowls before the forklift games begin! Beep beep watch your toes!


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## drcree (Sep 26, 2019)

gooday everyone


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 26, 2019)

G'day everyone.   Raining here finally.  I'm going to stay home and clean up some seed filled bud this morning.  Pretty buds but they have an unwelcome surprise inside


----------



## novitius (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi OFC! It's around 80 outside but it's cool. The breeze will make you shiver. Definitely feels like rain is coming. 
 I can't find tropicanna cookies Umbra. I found some things crossed to it. Like haze and papaya. I think the orange and cookie is far enough to start off with. I'm gonna keep looking tho.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2019)

I still got a stiff neck and the left arm is unreliable !--Trying start moving some but I'm slow !-- My clones look great and got fish bone roots -- Dirt plants got yellow leaves around the bottom - I don't know ?-- I get my clones and be back in water when I move !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2019)

Saw enough news-- Time to go wash my nasty hair !--Soon as I finish this pipe !-- What about ?-- Is not the best defense I ever heard !-- Doesn't seem to be distracting from the crime at hand ? -- The house of cards seem to be crumbling ?


----------



## novitius (Sep 26, 2019)

found it....


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2019)

Sounds tasty !- We gonna need a grow report !-- I think I be wanting me some ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2019)

That would fit right into "The Diner Grow"-- Gonna need a bigger diner ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2019)

They got any Peach weed ?-- Peach Cobbler would fit right in -- soon as we expand the diner ?


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 26, 2019)

How about Blueberry Muffin?


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2019)

I got blueberry-- I stacked 2 blueberries I got from Umbra  and I got a mess of blueberry crosses !- I'll be looking for a blueberry muffin !-- It'll be there !


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2019)

I got 5 blueberries plants up now I sex them soon !--( GDP-x- BPU)-x- ( BPU- x- B.B.)--
GDP = Grand Daddy Purple ( of course )
B.B. = Blueberry Blast
BPU = Black Berry Kush -x- Purple Citali-x- Uzbekistan hash plant --
serious dank !


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2019)

I also got 2 plants to sex soon and plenty more seed that had a blueberry mom and a chocolate dad !


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes they have peach weed, lol. The riotberry og is a blueberry muffin pheno. Riot charges $300 for this pheno's seeds. And they are worth it if you want blueberry muffins. The strawberry shortcake and pineapple upside down cake tastes so much like the food, you would think they use a food flavoring in the weed. But when you grow it from seed and that's what you get, nobody played any shady games with it. Its getting more and more like the wine biz


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2019)

Umbra I hate U Cuz !-- How U know all this ?-- Peach weed ?-- gotta have some !-- What's it called -- It's easier to ask U than look it up !


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2019)

I don't care what the name of a weed is -- I want U to take a sniff and tell me what it is --without a doubt !-- That's the starter series -- Umbra is on the more sophisticated and mystery terp tip !-- We growing for an entirely different market !-- In California weed been legal for almost 2 decades -- Down here it will be an almost virgin market -- people who have no experience with fine weed !


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2019)

one site ...

https://www.seedsherenow.com/shop/seed-types/regular-seeds/green-fire-genetics-peach-pie/
https://www.seedsherenow.com/shop/s...rockett-family-farms-georgia-peach-feminized/
https://www.seedsherenow.com/shop/s...nnarado-genetics-fuzzy-pie-feminized-presale/


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2019)

Peach Pie ?-- U know U want to come to Texas !


----------



## Keef (Sep 26, 2019)

What's a diner without Stawberry Shortcake ?--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 26, 2019)

Hey Rose, hope your doin well, we miss you when your not about...


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 26, 2019)

I was amazed by the one Blueberry Muffin I grew outside last year. It smelled strong and exactly like fresh Blueberry Muffins.  Some people who smelled this one told me it made them hungry for blueberry muffins.  I have never grown weed that made people hungry. If you worry about the neighbors smelling your grow this strain will make them think you are always baking.


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2019)

There is a complexity to the terpenes I seek, not just an in your face taste


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 27, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Keef is going to have enough fruity strains that he needs to call his flower room"The Orchard"....amazing all the flavors they can instill in cannabis. Weatherman has no good news for us...actually getting worse...temperatures rising next week to record levels, all that farm land that was flooded for so long is now in a severe drought. Fall gardening is non existence so far...no stores have any transplants because of the heat and they would just die if you put them out there right now. Sooo...guess I will be skinny this winter lol. Got some Plush Berry burning in the bong...nice strain but I want another run on it...it was hot in my room when I grew this. Enjoy this last Friday of the Month...smoke it while you got it.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2019)

Morning OFC  !-- It's dark !- Again !-- I need to quit going to bed so early -- Having some coffee / OJ and a pipe !-- Solving the problems of the world !-- Not really -- How can U have all the answers when U don't even know all the questions ?
An Orchard ?-- I would need citrus ?-- U see this is the problem -- I'm trying to find a niche in the weed world and I thought -- A weed diner ?-- That should limit selection a lot ? -- Now y'all telling me I gotta have an orchard to feed the diner !- --This ain't really working out too good for limiting the scope of the grow !-- Umbra does the delicate - complex  sophisticated thing-- There will always be a market for that -- So maybe I should start a virgin market off with in your face fruitiness after prohibition ends here ?
More coffee and another toke or 2 ?

Edit : Which Cherry was I looking for ?
Wait I broke my pencil !


----------



## novitius (Sep 27, 2019)

Good morning ofc. That's a legit bank Umbra? With that name I thought it was a cash grab scam lol. 
 Not sure which way ill go with the wake n bake. Probably a few dabs. 
 Keef a diner grow is awesome. I had some buds once that tasted like steak. I have no idea what it was


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 27, 2019)

Around here it is mostly reggie out there...you break out some fruit flavors on them and you would be a celebrity over night...you would need a parking lot attendant lol.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2019)

I've seen it happen HP !-- He said -- Dam that is blueberry !-Where did U get it ?-- I said over there !-with a wave !-(I grew it )

Banana weed ?-- I been trying to limit it but there's just too much !-- So we rerun the ones that click ?- let the ones go that don't and bring in new stuff to replace it ?-- How many varieties ?- This make my mind hurt-- I need a fresh pipe !
I'm gonna need some lemon weed too !


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 27, 2019)

If they get nosy when they taste it and ask where it came from...I all ways say...a trucker brought it from out West... a few J is all he had.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2019)

Weed make me want some Krispy Kreme donuts !-- Maybe some those Barvarian cream filled ones ?-- and a chocolate filled or 2 ?-- What's that strawberry or cherry ?-- Dam weed !


----------



## umbra (Sep 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I had a problem with family smoking my weed and being asked where they got it, and them saying my Brother in law, or my uncle, or whatever. I had to write the narrative for them. It was some guy that I see at the swap meets. Rides an old Panhead. Panhead Pete. Don't know his real name or where he is from...


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 27, 2019)

My Nephew and his GF visited me a couple weeks ago.  I saw her taking pics of my plants outside.  She was going to post them on facebook.  I took issue with this and told her please don't talk about my grow or post pics of it.  I may be a paranoid old pot farmer but I hope she understood where I am coming from.   Back in the day we told no one of our grows for the most part, friends family or otherwise. I have two friends who grow and those were the only ones who knew.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2019)

Pan Head Pete ?-- I know that dude !-- 
U start asking too many questions -- I will lie- lie - lie !-- I got it from Pete !


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 27, 2019)

G'morning y'all.  Yup, no one sees, no one smells, no one talks about.  I learned the hard way and I knew better.  In a legal state I would worry about getting ripped off, probably more then I worry about the po-po now.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2019)

Legalization won't change how we do what we do Nick !-- U right !-- There's those that will try to take it if they think they can !-- We gotta stay hid !-- If U want to move some do it far far away from where it grew !-- It always comes back to the unsavory side --Lawyers -guns and money !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm considering putting some clones outside this spring in a place U can't get to except by boat !--Grow me a hash patch ?-


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2019)

U ever get too high accidentally ?- I do - I did again !-- Think it was the music ?
CCR -- Tombstone Shadow -- Cross Tie Walker -- Green River -- Broken Spoke Shuffle -- Fortunate Son --
 Here Other Keef hit this ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2019)

Good morning, i have had a headache for 2 days. no ordinary headache..sheesh. Keef, let me try now to post your rooted clones.. Could you send that to my email addy? I can't seem to get it off my phone.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2019)

I don't remember your email address -- Send it to me and I send U new pic !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2019)

Novi, you said your dad died? I am so sorry, oh my gosh, that is hard. It is doable, but hard. Grieve well.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2019)

Rose take care of your head ache these pics can wait !-- Be well !-- Is your B/P up ?


----------



## novitius (Sep 27, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Novi, you said your dad died? I am so sorry, oh my gosh, that is hard. It is doable, but hard. Grieve well.



Thanks Rose but no he did not! I thought he had though.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2019)

I will check it keef.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 27, 2019)

Good afternoon pot farmers...
Getting my indoor cabinet ready to go...got some seedlings goin and now I’m getting my coco chips in order...it’s a small grow so I use  2 gallon felt pots...rinsed off some coco chips and filled those pots...I run it automatically feeding three of four times per day so I make these little feeding rings that go around the plant base with holes for the solution...it is pumped up from a reservoir and it drains back into the res...right now it’s just pumping water thru those coco pots...it’ll be a day or too more before the seedlings go in...I’ve started 5 seeds three of which are regulars so I’m figuring on losing a couple to manhood...couple Nurse Larry x V, a mimosa, shark shock cbd & a lemon haze....nice cool day today in the foothills...


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 27, 2019)

Good late afternoon smokers...hot dusty delta day here...but its not the 3rd of June.Easing into the evening hours with more plush berry and then some Purple Kush for an after dinner treat.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2019)

Warming the oven up -- Need to decarb a batch for caps !-- 
Overcast this evening -- My face says we got weather coming but it doesn't hurt as bad as it did for a weather change in Corpus !-- Keep my fingers crossed -- Knock on wood -- Whatever it takes!-- I'll have to check dosage on the caps -- Other Keef always take too many ! -- Wouldn't be the first time I heen too high -- got a little stretched out this morning !


----------



## novitius (Sep 27, 2019)

Looks like I'm up potting tomorrow. They've extended past the edge of the solo cups. Filled up 6 three gallon grow bags. They're kinda nice to work with. Hopefully they'll support the plants as they veg. It was like $7 for 25 of them. Usually cheaper is not better.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2019)

They need to quit showing that lady on the news  !-- Make me swoon !-- So much power in such a small package !-- I swear she give me the vapors !-- Give him some room he needs some air !-- Thank U Other Keef !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Abbey Road was released 50 years ago.  Boy do I feel old.
News Story
https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/new...y-of-beatles-album/ar-AAHWncH?ocid=spartandhp

You Tube Story


I recently lost a friend who was a major Beatles fan.  We smoked many joints listening to and talking about the Beatles and their music.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 28, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Another day in the cabbage patch... 10-4 on the up-pot...love it when they take off in their new home and show out on new growth! I tried some grow bags for my veggie garden transplants....worked OK...but the ones I had were kinda tall and would fall over easy. I use peat cups to start in...I know they dry out really fast but are all most impossible to over water and the roots are air pruned instead of root bound....then its off to a 1 gallon plastic pot....then final home of 5 or 7 gallon fabric bags. I wish I could have some larger bags but my grow room is not large enough for the extra plant output. Work weekend for me...busy day with sales yesterday so off to make em happy today. Enjoy this fine day the cannabis way!


----------



## novitius (Sep 28, 2019)

Morning ofc! I'm sorry to hear about your friend B1. At least we get to keep our memories. 
 HP I'm thinking about going up to 5's when I flip the room. They stent going to have a long veg period tho. I don't want to waste soil. Maybe the clones will go into 5 gallons. They'll have nearly 2 months veg time. 
 Enjoy your Saturday OFC!


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 28, 2019)

The ones that fell over were small white poly grow bags...1 gallon is size...not the fabric ones.


----------



## novitius (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah I figured they were they poly ones. I have some cloth ones too. Those worked well but the shop was out of them when I went to buy more so I ended up with the poly grow bags. It's worth a shot.


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

Morning OFC -- Hit the ground running this morning - Took my pups to get their shots and test !-- Just got back so I'm gonna do a proper wake and bake !-- There was this big black German Shepard at the shot clinic -- Respect to the man I saw holding  him down while they took blood and give him shots -- I don't know what he gets paid but it ain't enough !
Big Dog !-- Can U imagine having a job where they say -- Come hold this 80 pound pit bull down for us while we give him a shot  --I'm not man enough !-- I don't want that job !


----------



## novitius (Sep 28, 2019)

Morning Keef!


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

What up Cuz - Can U tell I was traumatized ?-- I'm working this pipe of Mimosa -- Felt like I was a spectator back in Roman days at the Gladiator games !-- This man's specialty was immobilizing badass dogs ! - He was good !- I could tell he done this before by the bite mark on his face !


----------



## umbra (Sep 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Sep 28, 2019)

Morn'n all


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey I need some advice !-- I had about 18 young plants maybe 6-8 inches tall-- They under 24/7 light and I've seen female preflowers but never male until now !-- I've had to kill 2 boys !-- They didn't just preflower they went all in on bloom -- This shoudn't be !-- Or is it just something I've never seen ?-- Doesn't hurt the grow that 2 males I don't have to mess with but I'm confused !


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey Joe !- How U been ?


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

Green Santa brought me some seed !--looks like I'll have a lemon -- and a grape and a bunch of other outstanding stuff !-- I'm need a bigger grow!-- Thank U Green Santa !- U too Umbra !


----------



## novitius (Sep 28, 2019)

Isn't it true that cannabis doesn't need to have the lights flipped to show sex. It's an age thing isn't it? About 3-5 weeks of veg and it happens?


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Not for photo period strains.  Only Autos.


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

That's my problem these are not Autos -- I bred both those boys but they come from different dads !-- Something is not right -- Got to be environmental ?--I have been fighting the heat --I'm not used to this  24/7 light in veg either  --Still gets to the mid 80s some days-- Got a new a.c. unit coming just not sure when !-- I'm not starting anything else or doing any cloning until I can keep it cooler !-- I could lose half these clones and still have enough for this grow room -- I'm getting rid of boys -- Just not the way I expected !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 28, 2019)

I think Nov is referring to preflowering in veg. Not all plants do it.


----------



## novitius (Sep 28, 2019)

what umbra said. there's a set of tiny leaves that pop out at the nodes. It's a good indicator that you have females at least.


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

True !- I have seen preflowering before -- but they were always female -- This is my 1st time to see a boy photo go whole hog on bloom under 24 /7 -- This was not even preflowering like I thought at 1st -- The 1st male is dead the second I pushed out of the way some but he is popping out flowers all over with that cluster at the top that means he ain't playing !-- He is (GDP-x- BPU)-x- ( BPU-x-B.B.)-- It is not genetics -- I have grown them both !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

I got 4 more plants just like it -- so it's not a major problem !- I will have my Stacked Blueberry girl  --I would just like to understand !


----------



## novitius (Sep 28, 2019)

That is weird Keef. Maybe environment set it off? 
Here's some root porn for ya. 818 Headband at 16 days. I used a filter to wash the blurple out


----------



## Cinister1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> Snow Desiel-x- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- Bohdi didn't breed it but she can hold her own !-- Waldo ( the BBSL male)- got lucky I was about to kill him when someone told "The BBSL male bring the fire "-- I felt like I already had fire !-- I musta lined up a dozen girls from different varieties and let him have at them -- Some I haven't even grown yet !
> So far most have mostly the same terp profile but they all good !--- **** came from BBSL I'm sure !-- An earthy hash forest profile -- Umbra's BPU -x- BB do the same with blueberry - Seems like what ever U breed it to comes out a version of blueberry -- So I bred the blueberry to Some of those BBSL crosses !-- We will see who wins the terp dominance battle !-- (Nurse Larry -x- BBSL )- x- (BPU-xBB) is one I'm very interested in
> I have no idea what it will be but potent no doubt ! -


----------



## Cinister1 (Sep 28, 2019)

One of my girls is almost ready. Here’s a pic from a week ago


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice but mine don't got any of that dirty dirt on them !-- looks healthy !
I'm be changing phone service soon maybe this week so I can post some pics -- Big momma ( The White -x-  Nepal Indica )- out the house of Umbra then I bred her to BBSL -- Her and her clones don't seem to care - She a revegg in a 5 gallon bucket maybe 18-24 inches tall and a bush like revegges do and begging to bloom -- Happy and healthy -- 
Clones have plenty roots to be transplant into desired medium -- She don't quit !-- She also got the Umbra Frost from her momma !-- Full Amber she will melt U !


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

Cinister1 - pull up a chair !-- Welcome to the OFC !-- Looking good !-- What U got there ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 28, 2019)

Here we go...just added these girls’n mayhaps a guy or two(we’ll see) to my cabinet...set up the automation and let the feeding frenzy begin...
One empty bag there awaiting that mimosa still in the solo cup trying to catch up...just gave them their first feeding so it’ll be every 6 hours for 10 minutes...then that runoff goes right back down into the reservoir...I usually need to change or refill that res about once a week...nute mixed ph was 6.5 so lowered it to 5.8...it will slowly creep up if memory serves but usually only gets to about 6 or so before I change or refill...this first res I only mixed it half strength...


----------



## Cinister1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> Cinister1 - pull up a chair !-- Welcome to the OFC !-- Looking good !-- What U got there ?


Super Silver Haze from clones 
Will be down by next weekend


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

Just took a cut from each of 3 Mimosa with a Double Purple Dojo dad ( Purple Mimosa)-- I'm seeing  wide leaves and lots of Indica written all over these plants -- I know others do different but these cuttings are every bit of an inch long !-- I got some aero collars I cut the bottom to a funnel shape so the nute water can spray on the stem !-- I usually have success !-- I'll sex One or the other -- The cutting and  the donor have the same label and they are numbered !-- 3-- PM so PM1--2 and 3 -- U got to know who everybody is and where they come from !-- Come on Nurse Larry I'm waiting on U !
The last seed I started were -- SR91-x-( MZR-x-BBSL)-- The monster rises !

I'm watching RE !-- I'm follow your lead on this drip and drain thing when I move to my new place !
I'm going to look at a place tommorrow but it is priced way below other places in the area -- I smell a rat !-- I'm look anyway !


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

Well  Cinister--  Ma'am U seem to have done this before ?--
Looks great !-- Most are afraid the OFC is a nursing home but it's more of a community -- Super Silver Haze ?-- U make your own clones ?-- Some of us in prohibition states have to make our own -
Texas try to make it hard on me !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

Can't find my cannacap packing stick !-- How many caps will 2 ounces of decarb make ?-- Only got about 700 empty gel caps -- I think I got enough ?- Make me a big bag - I get tired of running out !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 28, 2019)

Some friends of ours invited us to a showing of a movie about local unsolved and col murder cases from our county...
It sounded interesting so I’ll let ya know how it was....just starting now...


----------



## Cinister1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> Well  Cinister--  Ma'am U seem to have done this before ?--
> Looks great !-- Most are afraid the OFC is a nursing home but it's more of a community -- Super Silver Haze ?-- U make your own clones ?-- Some of us in prohibition states have to make our own -
> Texas try to make it hard on me !--


I’ve have grown before but only outdoors. Since I’m off in your neighbouring country, we just became legal to grow up to 4 plants. Clones came from a friend. Next year I’m going to try one with a shorter bloom time. Too much rain here in the West Coast. I am new to the world of Forums however. Have only read them for help information. Thought I’d give it a go.


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

Budlight is up in your neck of the Canadian woods !-- He check in once a month or so ?-- Wonder what he been up to lately ?-- 
4 plants ?- I guess they mean only 4 they can find ?-- Surely that is more of a suggestion than a law ?-- I tend to be over the legal limit myself on occassion !-- OK all the time !-- Legal limit in Texas is zero plants !-- This is all hemp I'm growing !-- That wide leaf Indica kind !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

Rose how's the B/P ? -- was that what was causing the headaches ?-- Get well we need U around to keep us in line !


----------



## umbra (Sep 28, 2019)

Budlight just finished up some Chiquita banana. It was impressive.


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

Chiquita Banana?-- I hate U guys !--writing it down !-- Bud light know what he's doing !--Why y'all do that ?--U know I got the VCD !--


----------



## umbra (Sep 28, 2019)

He got them on my recommendation. Breeder calls them C banana cause Chiquita threatened lawsuit


----------



## Cinister1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> Budlight is up in your neck of the Canadian woods !-- He check in once a month or so ?-- Wonder what he been up to lately ?--
> 4 plants ?- I guess they mean only 4 they can find ?-- Surely that is more of a suggestion than a law ?-- I tend to be over the legal limit myself on occassion !-- OK all the time !-- Legal limit in Texas is zero plants !-- This is all hemp I'm growing !-- That wide leaf Indica kind !--


4 was enough lol! Took one early when I saw bud rod settle in. The 3 I have left are huge. 6’+ high and almost as wide. Will be cleaning drying and curing for awhile.


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

Still packing cannacaps -- Took the 1st 4 to test the batch --
Errr ?-- I was gonna say something but I don't what it was !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 28, 2019)

Hang on Rose, you about to get some weather?
Might rain here this evening too, I’m hearing thunder rumblin in the distance...put the girls on the porch for the night...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 28, 2019)

So it turns out that there were a number of deaths in our town within a 10 year or so span that all had in common either a small irrigation canal or the railroad track... Most of these were investigated by either the city cops or the county cops and found to be suicides...it seems there are quite a few folks who don’t agree and are trying to attract attention...
Rainin like he!! out there right now...


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 29, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...2RE we have those kinda murders here as well....if the deceased used drugs or just a nobody ....they all seem to be suicides.Guess it cheaper to just stamp suicide on it and retire it to the file system. Got the GDP in the bong today and a work order on deck...so off for  a job this morning and some football this afternoon.Wishing all a pain and stress free day!


----------



## zigggy (Sep 29, 2019)

good morning everyone,,,,,,,,,just checking in ,,,,,one day ill have time to hang out ,,,the boy is doing well in 1st grade ,,,,,stay safe and be well


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2019)

Morning OFC !
Zig just check in when U can !- 
Coffee and a toke or 2 before we head back into the cannacap mines ?-- Stay out from in front the TV !-- U know I watch my Sunday news shows !-- 
Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !-- Where's my cap packing stick !


----------



## novitius (Sep 29, 2019)

Morning OFC! 
Grim talk today but I'll toss in what we get. Abondoned houses in the inner city get boarded up. Eventually one starts stinking and someone crawls in there and finds any number of bodies. The l.ast one had 4 just a few weeks ago. There's plenty of unsolved shootings here. Last weekend yielded 11 bodies in 2 days. 2 on seperate days at the same gas station. I haven't heard anything this weekend cus I've been avoiding the news. Add in the overdose counts and there are multiple murders a day here. Like many large cities of course. If you watch the first 48 you've seen my hometown a whole bunch. 

On a brighter note it looks like all the transplants are happy and spreading their roots! Some of them still have some leaf droop but I think they'll be ok after they drink.


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 29, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Good Morning OFC...2RE we have those kinda murders here as well....if the deceased used drugs or just a nobody ....they all seem to be suicides.Guess it cheaper to just stamp suicide on it and retire it to the file system. Got the GDP in the bong today and a work order on deck...so off for  a job this morning and some football this afternoon.Wishing all a pain and stress free day!
> View attachment 255249



Yep, most of these were either homeless or on the verge...they seem like crimes of opportunity for the most part but we’re just never really investigated...because is several cases the bodies were later shown to have moved from the d ate spot to where they were found...
Sun is out today so the girls are back in the garden from the porch...I don’t know if they will ever finish...


----------



## Cinister1 (Sep 29, 2019)

novitius said:


> Morning OFC!
> Grim talk today but I'll toss in what we get. Abondoned houses in the inner city get boarded up. Eventually one starts stinking and someone crawls in there and finds any number of bodies. The l.ast one had 4 just a few weeks ago. There's plenty of unsolved shootings here. Last weekend yielded 11 bodies in 2 days. 2 on seperate days at the same gas station. I haven't heard anything this weekend cus I've been avoiding the news. Add in the overdose counts and there are multiple murders a day here. Like many large cities of course. If you watch the first 48 you've seen my hometown a whole bunch.
> 
> On a brighter note it looks like all the transplants are happy and spreading their roots! Some of them still have some leaf droop but I think they'll be ok after they drink.


Yikes!! That is horrible and scary! So glad I live away from big cities.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I am glad I don't live in a city as well now that I am retired.  I had a prowler in my backyard in the city once.  I damn near shot him.  I am glad I got out of there.

Two Bananna Kush on my deck are huge, but the buds are not yet.  sigh   It looks like we could be in for some cold weather.  Chance of snow higher up here in the Sierras this weekend.   brrr

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 29, 2019)

I don’t live in a city though this town has and is growing more and more...but it’s a corridor thru the Sierras to the east and of course from the east down to the capital of Cali and the SF Bay Area, so we get a lotta strangers wondering about...homeless is a big issue and is very visible as it is in a lot of places especially on the west coast...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2019)

Good sunday morning peeps!  It is in the 30's here???? what the heck? this is september isn't it?  Plants are safe and sound under the tarp, but the wind howls thru them. It is miserable out there. if this keeps up, we will harvest in the house.  Keef, i think the headaches were allergies, i am not sure. My bp was pretty good, 140/80, not bad for being in pain.
Harvested a penny wise and a franks gift indoor, took at 67 days and they were rock hard nugs. Hanging in the cold shed now. 
Gloman, hang in there guy, you are doing good works for your aunt. It has to be so hard. 
Re, burrrrrr i hope we get fall still. feels like winter. 
I don't keep stuff from bud, but when a girl feels like buying a new lamp, the receipt should not show up on the computer before I even get home... geez.
Ziggggy, we love you!  miss you. AND NESS, where is my friend ness?


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2019)

Dam it's hot out there !-- I'm headed out when it cools off some to gather some river silt and bring it back to the grow room -- Got more clones than I need so I thought I would transplant a couple into some  river silt and see how they do ?-- Some might fall out my kayak this spring if I were to take them for a ride ?-- Might be nice to know how they would do in native soil ?-- and river water ?-- right up near the flood line ?-- maybe a little higher ?-- This girl would work just fine ?--


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2019)

Rose wasn't Ness going to spend the fall with someone up in the north east ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2019)

3 clones transplanted from aero to river silt!-- Will they thrive ?-- I think so !-- WI-x- BBSL !-- If they do ?-- I'm making a **** load of river hash next fall !-- She grow HUGE if U let her !-- Ask the Gloman !


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi All! Hope everyone is doing well! Keef...don't be wanting legalization, you just might be getting it I see. It's a lot more work and hassle, that's for sure. Not complaining though, they let me grow copious amounts! I had a few pics to throw up of some newer strains we have been running. The first one is the MAC, then a shot of the Sundae Driver. I have some more to, just let me know if you want to see them. These have my company logo on them, Hope I'm not offending anyone, I just don't know how to remove it! I have some youngsters that work for me and handle all the social media stuff.


----------



## Cinister1 (Sep 29, 2019)

NorCalHal said:


> Hi All! Hope everyone is doing well! Keef...don't be wanting legalization, you just might be getting it I see. It's a lot more work and hassle, that's for sure. Not complaining though, they let me grow copious amounts! I had a few pics to throw up of some newer strains we have been running. The first one is the MAC, then a shot of the Sundae Driver. I have some more to, just let me know if you want to see them. These have my company logo on them, Hope I'm not offending anyone, I just don't know how to remove it! I have some youngsters that work for me and handle all the social media stuff.


Harvesting one of my girls today. Only 2 more days of sunshine to come and then more rain. My family in Alberta got a dump of snow overnight! We are going down to 4* Celsius by Tuesday. My other 2 will have to come down a week early. I’ll be trimming till end of October at the rate I’m going. Slow process and hard on the back and eyes lol ya it’s an age thing


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2019)

I'd like it if they would let me play legal !-- When it happens in Texas !-but -I can do just fine if they don't !-- I have never known legal !--- Never smoked a legal joint in my life !-- This is all I know !


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2019)

Cinister --It's getting cold so it must be bubble hash season !-- I vote U get a clean cement mixer and make bubble hash ! -- U can only trim so much !-- When U Can't take it anymore -- Throw what's left in batches  into a clean cement mixer with ice and water -- The Gloman do that !-- Turn it on and run the cement mixer awhile then pour it out thru mesh wire to  filter the used weed off the trichomes that froze and broke off in the water -- - U can let it settle first  or just go ahead and  filter thru hash bags !--
Down here it has to be dry ice hash !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 29, 2019)

My wife wanted to go to the candy dance craft fair here in Genoa NV... It’s chili cold here and all I was hoping to score was a small pipe...Not one in attendance....I might have to start making pipe to sell...what’dya think...


----------



## Cinister1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Keef said:


> Cinister --It's getting cold so it must be bubble hash season !-- I vote U get a clean cement mixer and make bubble hash ! -- U can only trim so much !-- When U Can't take it anymore -- Throw what's left in batches  into a clean cement mixer with ice and water -- The Gloman do that !-- Turn it on and run the cement mixer awhile then pour it out thru mesh wire to  filter the used weed off the trichomes that froze and broke off in the water -- - U can let it settle first  or just go ahead and  filter thru hash bags !--
> Down here it has to be dry ice hash !


Ok.... WT? I’m missing something. A cement mixer? You have me in stitches but I just don’t get it. You mean a blender? Never made hash or oil before. Not even butter. Pretty much just starting smoking it after 26 years about a month ago but I love growing it. Sorry if I sound dumb to what you are saying. But yes, only half way through one plant and I’m f$&@ing done


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes girl friend it may sound funny but that's how the Gloman does it !-- He has access to a small portable cement mixer- I think it is electric ?--- After the 1st freeze He leave the weed out to make sure it is frozen and put ice and water in the cement mixer -- Turn it on and the tumbling action causes the trichomes where the THC /CBD is located to break off and wash away with the agitating ice and water -- The cement mixer is then emptied thru a wire screen to seperate the weed and ice from the water --
I think he pours it into a large clean trash bin -- Lets it settle while he does another batch -- I don't remember if he runs it thru the hash bags before or after the trash bin -- Anyway by filtering that water with the trichomes in it thru the bags -- See the hash threads for exact technique - I'm a little lit !
U dry it and Presto -chango U got bubble hash !


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2019)

U guys I'm getting too old for dis **** !-- They came back for the other revegg !-- They were prepared for the game cameras but they weren't prepared for me !-- They were sneaking until they realized they were being stalked -They left in a hurry !-- I Can't grow like this!-- I am not a combat farmer !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2019)

U guys get the wrong idea about me sometimes !-- U probably think the 1st thing I would do is open fire ?-- I didn't even have a gun !-- Just a machete !-- They might have hurt themselves leaving ?--They were in a hurry !-- I'm out of it !--but -- This ain't over !-- 
I need to get that beach house sold and get somewhere I can properly defend a grow !


----------



## Cinister1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Keef said:


> Yes girl friend it may sound funny but that's how the Gloman does it !-- He has access to a small portable cement mixer- I think it is electric ?--- After the 1st freeze He leave the weed out to make sure it is frozen and put ice and water in the cement mixer -- Turn it on and the tumbling action causes the trichomes where the THC /CBD is located to break off and wash away with the agitating ice and water -- The cement mixer is then emptied thru a wire screen to seperate the weed and ice from the water --
> I think he pours it into a large clean trash bin -- Lets it settle while he does another batch -- I don't remember if he runs it thru the hash bags before or after the trash bin -- Anyway by filtering that water with the trichomes in it thru the bags -- See the hash threads for exact technique - I'm a little lit !
> U dry it and Presto -chango U got bubble hash !


Well it sounds interesting if not weird! I just cleaned up for the day so that’s the good news. Bad news is she had morphed. Little seeds starting to grow. GF said no no that’s normal. NOT! Glad to be taking down a bit early.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> My wife wanted to go to the candy dance craft fair here in Genoa NV... It’s chili cold here and all I was hoping to score was a small pipe...Not one in attendance....I might have to start making pipe to sell...what’dya think...


Last Summer there was a guy along side a busy road outside of Jamestown CA sitting on the tailgate of his pick up truck with a sign that said "stone pipes for sale".   I wonder how he did? I thought about stopping many a time, but I always seemed to be in a hurry to get somewhere.

Keef: Rippers are scum. When you get into your new place you may want to keep your new location on the down low from most people.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 29, 2019)

Back home now and filled up my own pipe...a small stone pipe sounds good, I’ll look into it...got home just after it started raining so brought the girls back under cover...this early rain $hit is for the birds...messin with my grow...
Keef, you need one person you can trust that knows where your gonna land but don’t tell no one else...maybe a family member who doesn’t use weed and won’t rip you off...
Geez, ya think these a$$holes might try to grow their own weed...


----------



## Cinister1 (Sep 29, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Back home now and filled up my own pipe...a small stone pipe sounds good, I’ll look into it...got home just after it started raining so brought the girls back under cover...this early rain $hit is for the birds...messin with my grow...
> Keef, you need one person you can trust that knows where your gonna land but don’t tell no one else...maybe a family member who doesn’t use weed and won’t rip you off...
> Geez, ya think these a$$holes might try to grow their own weed...


Wow fingers crossed for you Keef. Have only ever worried about nosey neighbours but finding out most of them grow My Hubby wants a pipe. We roll long like newbies. Might have to hit up Amazon. Don’t get to town much since we moved out to this area and Amazon delivers to the door!


----------



## thegloman (Sep 30, 2019)

Howdy yall!
Been raining for days here.

Cinister
Keef was telling you straight on the bubble hash.
I had around 40lbs. of outdoor weed that just wasn't up to my standards.
After tumbling in the mixer I pour it thru a screen big enuff to let the water flow freely thru but catches the plant material into a clean plastic trash can.
After its all run I pour the collected water thru the hash bags.   I ended up with over a quarter pound of hash in one afternoon.
Keef
I don't want to promote violence but rippers need hard lessons.
Everybody knows about rock salt but I have a better non leather method.   Iodine crystals instead of rock salt not only hurts but STAINS them so EVERYBODY can see who they are.     Just sayin


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 30, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone...  Morning gloman!...Howdy Cinister1...glad to see y'all. Thieves!...I hate a thief...I am so independent I could never steal anything....it has to be my own! I will haul water in  a tea cup to have my own. Keef what ever you do to those"guys" is OK in my book...thief gets what a thief has coming to him( especially on the 2nd trip). Got into the Grape God this morning...not only does it have the grape kool-aid taste but after curing a few weeks it has developed a nice lemon/lime flavor on exhale...nice surprise! Heavy snow in the higher elevations means our heat cannot last much longer....weatherman is claiming 7 days in the future things will change here...cooler temps and some rain may be.....bout time. Enjoy this fine day with cannabis and happiness!


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 30, 2019)

Welcome Cinister1,  and thanks for welcome HP a couple days back.  I took a couple clones from a timewreck x blue lotus girl that was 24 days into flower.  I know late to decide on clones but anyhow,   3 of 4 have rooted tossed the other, three was plenty.  My question should I leave in my dome or go ahead and move to dirt while waiting for veg. growth to return.  Most leaves died but still enough green. The few pistols that they had have not died off.  Beautiful porn there a couple days ago Cinister1.  Keef,  what you think?
Weather here in bluegrass state. In month of sept. had trace amts. of rain  3times this month. Least amt of rain for a month in this area in recorded history!!!!! .10 was previous record in 1924 Temp next 3 days mid 90's.   What if global warming really existed,won't that be bad.     Hava a buzz to all.  Out to water the flowers...………  real ones.


----------



## umbra (Sep 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC. It was nice to have the weekend off. Co worker came out from east coast to help and was taking calls. No calls came in, of course. Going to be very cold today. Got bday cards from the good sister and half brother. Good sister has another week of radiation therapy. Dry skin has been biggest side effect. Feeling old today, lol. I don't seem to get nearly as much done as I want.


----------



## novitius (Sep 30, 2019)

Morning OFC.  Keef man....that's some shady shit you landed in. I aint got no advice advice other than maim them a bit...


----------



## novitius (Sep 30, 2019)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY UMBRA!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC!  Beautiful day out today.  I have new air stones coming today for my tea brewing bin.  I also have some Boogie Brew tea coming today.  I am having a rough time coming up with organic compost without animal stuff in it so I decided to try this stuff out. I hope it works and I hope everyone is having an awesome day!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 30, 2019)

Good morning ofc, happy birthday umbra!!!
I think we may be done with the rain for at least a week or so but it’s starting to get chili in the mornin...just hopin I can get these girls to finish up...my old ipad here is giving me fits...that or I need to sharpen my fingers so they hit the right buttons...
I have some hash bags but I’m savin up trim in the freezer till I have a big enough pile...if you don’t want to buy a cement mixer, I’ve seen a drill mounted paint mixer (hand held) and a bucket used to agitate the water/weed/ice mixture then poured thru screens and bags...


----------



## Cinister1 (Sep 30, 2019)

Another day another dollar. Would rather be home trimming happy Monday all.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi guys, I had to take my Kali girl, a terrier mutt to the vet. She has a bleeding problem. She will get blood transfusions, 3 of them and spend the night in the hospital. She was a rescue, she rescued us. She was chasing cars when my neighbor threw her at me and said she was going to be killed by cars. So i asked my then 11 year old poodle if he wanted her and he said SURE! She is a tough 8 year old.  That was 8 fast years. She might live and if we get her on steroids she may live longer.  I was/am a crying mess at the vets. Kali told me to calm down.ha
welcome to our new members!  
Happy Birthday Umbra, We sure appreciate you around here, seems like your birthday is a good time to tell you. Thank you for all you do. Love ya man.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2019)

Going to be freezing tonight.THis is starting to tick me off, it is september for gods sake. Crop freezing warnings ... great. I  guess i will put a blanket over the door way of the hoop house. The tarp has been on more than off last week.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 30, 2019)

Yeah Rose,  pretty crazy weather this year.  It has been raining every day here but only in the morning and only for about 1/2 an hour.  Outdoor growers gotta be crying in their beer.  It hasn't frosted here yet but it does get close.  Got the tea brewer going again.  Lets hope this stuff does the job.  Expensive but it might be worth it.  At least it should hold me over until I get another source of good compost.  One grumpy old man just doesn't generate enough vegetable waste to create a good compost so I buy mine.  The GG4 that I am growing right now sure needs something. I ran out of compost tea goodies two weeks ago and now I am getting a few leaves yellowing and a lot of yellow tips.  Rock hard nugs though and it is day 42 so we'll see how it goes.  I've never grown this stuff before so not sure what she wants.     I'll post a pic in a minute if anyone has any idea, I'm all ears.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 30, 2019)

Here ya go


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2019)

Busy !-- I catch up later !


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2019)

Making me miss my impeachment news !--


----------



## novitius (Sep 30, 2019)

That looks great Nick! 
Has anyone used langemeinite [?]? Read some about it strengthening buds via cell walls...


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 30, 2019)

Good Afternoon Cannabis Growers... Happy B-day Umbra...ya made it! Been a productive Monday I guess...cleaned out a 8x12 storage build added peg board and shelving units.Amazing the junk a man can accumulate...found old go bag for PC repair...loop back plugs...DOS command disk..ISA ESIA Cards you name it lol. Out the door for all of it....can actually walk around in building now.Oh and 3 boxes of stuff from when I traded trucks...guess I unloaded old truck in a box...got what I need into new truck(swearing not to clutter it) and threw box in storage building lol. OK I am taking a cannabis break now...thought I was out of blueberry...but found about .75 oz in a jar...smiley face now . Eyeing some cannabis presses...been weighing out extraction methods..to be continued lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 30, 2019)

Yep, my weather app has been dinging for a few days now about the weather around Spokane...I’ve been complaining about our weather but at least it’s not freezing here...hope Kali gets a break Rose...we do get attached to these animals don’t we...


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2019)

Hellhot in East Texas !-- Humidity in the 80% range! -- The problem though is not the humidity but rather the stupidity !-- Don't get me started !--
HP-- Only need to know about 3 extraction processes --(1)--Hash making process of choice-- ( bubble or dry ice)-- (2)--Frozen Quick Wash Ethenol Extraction -- ( a still or ethenol recovery machine )-- to make RSO-- (3)--A Rosen Press -- For squishing --
Nick seem to like him some "Live Resin" ?


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2019)

What is the approved color paint ball when Crackhead hunting at night ?---


----------



## umbra (Sep 30, 2019)

Keef that would be GREEN. Home from work. Ready to Par Tay. 62 is the new 35.


----------



## novitius (Sep 30, 2019)

I just went to the dispensary that opened downtown. I picked up some California Dream -- Blueberry x Haze   and some Miracle Alien Cookies -- Alien Cookies x Columbian Gold x Starfighter.  Lets all pray OH has gotten it together in since my last trip 9 months ago.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm with Umbra.   Lime green and florescent soes you can find them.


----------



## Cinister1 (Sep 30, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys, I had to take my Kali girl, a terrier mutt to the vet. She has a bleeding problem. She will get blood transfusions, 3 of them and spend the night in the hospital. She was a rescue, she rescued us. She was chasing cars when my neighbor threw her at me and said she was going to be killed by cars. So i asked my then 11 year old poodle if he wanted her and he said SURE! She is a tough 8 year old.  That was 8 fast years. She might live and if we get her on steroids she may live longer.  I was/am a crying mess at the vets. Kali told me to calm down.ha
> welcome to our new members!
> Happy Birthday Umbra, We sure appreciate you around here, seems like your birthday is a good time to tell you. Thank you for all you do. Love ya man.


Hope she is ok!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 30, 2019)

Good lookin grow there Nick, I’ll be interested in the results of your brew...I thoug(t I had a pretty good compost going last year...I spread most of it around on the garden but saved some for tea but it was not all that great...it was mostly garden waste and straw...I keep adding to it for the next go so we’ll see what happens by spring...for now though I’m back inside doing hydro in coco chips running MegaCrop one part dry nute...it just make life simple...


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 30, 2019)

Here we go again.  I don't know if I'll be here for long.  PoPo is at my friends house.  He got slobbering drunk today and destroyed the place.  Earlier we had trimmed 2 pretty large indoor plants and the house reeked when I left.  Dunno who called the cops but I won't be sleeping well for a few....


----------



## umbra (Sep 30, 2019)

oh boy


----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 30, 2019)

umbra said:


> Keef that would be GREEN. Home from work. Ready to Par Tay. 62 is the new 35.



Happ B-day umbra. many more to yeah.


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 1, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Here we go again.  I don't know if I'll be here for long.  PoPo is at my friends house.  He got slobbering drunk today and destroyed the place.  Earlier we had trimmed 2 pretty large indoor plants and the house reeked when I left.  Dunno who called the cops but I won't be sleeping well for a few....


Who is PoPo?  Sorry completely in the dark and maybe shouldn’t ask but it sounds like you are in a messed up place. Sorry to hear this. Hope you do get some sleep


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 1, 2019)

Cinister1 said:


> Who is PoPo?  Sorry completely in the dark and maybe shouldn’t ask but it sounds like you are in a messed up place. Sorry to hear this. Hope you do get some sleep


The Police...he lives in a prohibition state...


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 1, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Best of wishes on the po po Nick...alcohol attracts them like nothing else it seems...I hate it someone else is making waves in your grow area. I hope your fur baby gets better Ms Rose...they are our only true friends in this world. Got the bong working with some Blueberry this morning...that jar when opened smells just like Blueberry Jam I'd say...it is close to 1 year old by now and still holding flavor ,taste and potency. Heat wave days are numbered...weatherman says by this time next week it will be a high of 78* to 80* here...woo hoo! But it is setting records for heat the next few days. Enjoy this fine day with cannabis and passion for life !


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 1, 2019)

Keef if it gets too bad over there....these are available. Florescent dye balls every other one will make for  easier follow up shots at night.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/12-PAVA-Re...152437?hash=item28805b3375:g:OfUAAOSwVXpc~r0c


----------



## novitius (Oct 1, 2019)

Morning OFC! Good luck Nick!! Deny , deny , deny!   Keef....bouncing bear spray? Bear spray will ruin anyones day. 
Hey Cinister1! If that's ur real pic you may want to take that down sister. Legal cover or not. Thieves can come from anywhere! Just a suggestion. Welcome!
I hope you're doing better all around Rose!


----------



## umbra (Oct 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Coming down with a cold, went to bed at 9 last night.


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2019)

Morning OFC !--
Dam Nick !--Remember to run in a serpentine fashion !-- Don't forget cops have trouble making a right turn -- Glad I'm not in one those prohibition states !--
Umbra -- I forgot !-- I'm on it today !
Moving kinda slow -- I predict the weather in East Texas today will be hot and stupid !-- I mean humid !-- Humid !--Other Keef !-- Humid !
Just found out there's a big blueberry farm up the road -- So we know what I'll be fermenting in the spring ?-- BlackBerry and Blueberry -- They call the mix Texas Berry--


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2019)

Good morning peeps, so last night the vet called and said the blood transfusion worked faster than he had ever seen and we could bring Kali home for the night and I take her back for a check this morning. She is wagging her tail and she wanted to sleep in our bed last night. she is on steroids now, but she should have a few years left. What a relief. All dogs do is love you and then you fall in love with them. Thank you all for the kind remarks.  I cried  all day yesterday...now i am just thankful.

It got down to 42 last night, that is a lot better than 32. thankful for that too.   We will take the tarp off hopefully for a long while now.
So good to read all of you.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 1, 2019)

Good morning ofc, so glad Kali is feeling better!!!


----------



## Steves grow (Oct 1, 2019)

Morning all...…... hope the po po stays away from us all. trying the Palm Umbra had on here the other day..... barking like a dog.  Hits great.  Thanks for listing Umbra. Glad Kali is better. Heat leaving here end of wk also. off to wake the girls up


----------



## Steves grow (Oct 1, 2019)

Saw on news where a couple of teenagers  stole about 20 hemp plants from local farm.  They made the headline news story, videoed even.   They thought they had found the mother load.   lol hava good day


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Good  morning OFC.

Sorry to hear about your fur baby Rose.

Happy B-day Umbra.  Stay stoned.

What is up with this weather..  It is 47 degrees this morning.   I am wondering if my plants outdoors are going to finish before we get a frost.

Keef, set some traps.  A bucket of dog piss and **** over the door and stuff like that.  Nothing lethal.

We call Blueberry x Haze Blue Dream here in Cali.  I have been growing and smoking that for about 2o years.  It was created in Santa Cruz CA for MMJ patients.  I think by a non-profit called WAMM.

Enjoy this day Friends.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 1, 2019)

Good morning everyone, I see we got some new members, Welcome!  Rose, I am glad to hear your li'l furbaby is better. 


Steves grow said:


> Saw on news where a couple of teenagers  stole about 20 hemp plants from local farm.  They made the headline news story, videoed even.   They thought they had found the mother load.   lol hava good day


Now that's funny right there!  We have a hemp farm setting up in the next county over.  He has been trying to keep it on the down low to avoid that very thing.

The news from the grow house is after I left, my buddy who was passed out before I arrived by the way, woke up and went nuts.  Pretty well destroyed the outside of the house, tore the front steps down and threw the furniture out in the driveway, all the classic a$$hole drunk stuff that fools do when they think the world hates them.  His wife had to sneak out the back and it became a big deal.  Of course I get all this from the wife so anyway,,,, his youngest showed up and somehow convinced the police that he would take care of him.  Supposedly they never went inside.  I dunno but if they didn't we will be good as I spent a ton of money on smell control for that place.  Ya just can't protect yourself from fools though so I guess I better git my little operation out of there.


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2019)

Nothing lethal ?-- I'm need clarification on that ?-- Is an air horn and piano wire considered lethal ?-- One to make U run ?-- The other one to give U something to run into ?-- Do U put the piano wire ankle high or neck high ?-- OK so it's not piano wire !-- It's monofiliment fishing line !-- I'm being civilized though !-- I'm not using hooks !


----------



## novitius (Oct 1, 2019)

The flower is not bad. It's got some flavor. They both smell like grass. The Dream tastes like lemon but the cookies are pretty good.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 1, 2019)

novi, if your bud smells like hay, get one of these and put your bud in there for a few days.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076F84VRH?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_dt_b_product_details


----------



## novitius (Oct 1, 2019)

I've got one of those. It's not worth hanging up for less than a 1/4 lol but thanks.


----------



## Keef (Oct 1, 2019)

The GOP Texadus continues !-- U kept legal weed from us for most of a decade ?-- We will not be denied again !- and --We will not forget !-- There is no place for U in Texas anymore !-- The rest of the states might be OK with your tight fist on national  prohibition but in Texas we done with U !


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 2, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Keef they will look around one morning and realize they are the only rock on an island of legal States....countries North and South of us legal... other countries rushing ahead on medical development of cannabis.I still see TX. leading the way for legalization in the Southern tier States....just a few rocks in the road. Update on the resin project....I have decided to be a masher for now...it is appealing setting up a recovery system for the alcohol but I all ready have a shop press and try to keep things as natural as possible(no solvents).Ordered 2 heated 3x4 Dulytech smash plates...plus the necessary accessories...I should be dabbing by the weekend. Have a Stoney kinda day amigo's!


----------



## zigggy (Oct 2, 2019)

good morning guys hope all is well ,,,I have a ????????,what is the best way to store weed,,,,,,,,i have about 2 lbs of cured bud ,,,want to up it up for 6 to 8 months ….worried about it molding ,,,as always thanks in advance for your help,,,,,,stay safe and be well ,,,,,,I miss you guys


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2019)

vacuum seal it and put in the freezer. Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Oct 2, 2019)

thank you sir,,,,happy birthday


----------



## Budlight (Oct 2, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Coming down with a cold, went to bed at 9 last night.


I sure hope you feel better soon man


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 2, 2019)

G;day growers.  Sunny here again and GSC in the pipe for a good thc infused morning.  My friend went to the hospital last night, maybe they can calm him down and get him functional again.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Another cold morning here.  brrr

Time to light one up.  Smokem em if you got em.





Have a great day friends.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2019)

hi guys, we are heartbroken this morning. Kali  was in bad shape this morning and got her to the vet and I though he would do another transfusion, but he said it wouldn't work, or it would only last a couple of days and then the original problem would take her. She seemed to be not having any fun, 8 year old terrier mix, the toughest girl ever, took a deep breath and died, with the vets help of an injection. I am sure i will quit crying some day. but not now. love your dogs please.


----------



## Steves grow (Oct 2, 2019)

so so sorry we are crying with you...…………..  for real


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 2, 2019)

Sorry Rose. That is awful. It is good that you got her taken care of so she didn’t suffer...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 2, 2019)

So sorry Rose, I know how that feels as we went thru that last year with Bucky...know that she’s pain free now...you gave her a life that was good...


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 2, 2019)

Rose, I share your sorrow. You know how I feel about our dogs and once the kids are gone they kind of take their place so losing one hurts to the bone.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2019)

You guys all get it. It is hard.  I found a pic to show ya. Thank you for the heartfelt words. You guys were the first I told. I know you know.  Kali, as you can see from the look in her eye, she was the boss.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2019)

How cute was she, bud just showed me this pic. I won't post anymore.


----------



## drcree (Oct 2, 2019)

so very sorry about kali rose.  our hearts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 2, 2019)

I am so sorry Rose.  Losing a pet is losing a loved one.  My thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 2, 2019)

Sorry for your loss Ms Rose...she was a beautiful Lady indeed!


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2019)

I lost my chocolate lab last year. She was 15 and had a good life. I keep her ashes by my bed. It hurts still.


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 2, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> Another cold morning here.  brrr
> 
> ...


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 2, 2019)

umbra said:


> I lost my chocolate lab last year. She was 15 and had a good life. I keep her ashes by my bed. It hurts still.


It is always with you. Lost my son 6 years ago. He was 27. I miss him every day. Take care umbra.


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2019)

Both of my sisters have lost a son. Oldest sister's son went away to college and after returning from Christmas break he disappeared. 6 months later they found part of his leg wash up on shore. Other sister, her son was on vacation snorkeling in Key West and had an epileptic seizure and drowned. It takes the wind out of your sails for sure.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 2, 2019)

She was a beauty Rose, she looked quite a bit like our Bucky...


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2019)

Rose I know a lot of words -- The best words -- but -- I don't have any words that can help your  sadness - Sorry-- just doesn't seem like enough !


----------



## Keef (Oct 2, 2019)

We should burn one for Kali ?-- For Rose and Kali !-- Then maybe I can tell U about ?-- No that would piss some people off !-- How about ?-- Oh Hellno !--That was only funny to U Other Keef !-- I'm just gonna sit up over here and fiddle whilst Rome burns !-- That high yella fellow better calm dafuck down fore he has a stroke -- On second thought ?-- Ya momma wears army boots !-- Is it true that U wear your daddy's silk panties ?


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 2, 2019)

umbra said:


> Both of my sisters have lost a son. Oldest sister's son went away to college and after returning from Christmas break he disappeared. 6 months later they found part of his leg wash up on shore. Other sister, her son was on vacation snorkeling in Key West and had an epileptic seizure and drowned. It takes the wind out of your sails for sure.


That is just devastating! I wish I could say I can’t imagine.... but both boys! Dam girl that’s rough!


----------



## novitius (Oct 2, 2019)

Morning ofc! Just kidding.... Good evening ofc! 
 Rose, that's a cute pup. I'm really sorry she had to leave you. She's waiting for you, don't worry.


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 3, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Another day at the bunny ranch...Got some Black Pearl in the bong...BP is not a power house strain..10-12% range maybe..her flavor is subtle...kinda earthy pine..and the bouquet is uplifting ...really smooth early morning smoke that makes you keep reaching for it.I see our "up North" friends with the Brrrr...I am waiting on that first fire...may be a few weeks yet, but we did get a few drops of much needed rain yesterday...got to get the Fall garden going now. Wishing all a pain and stress free day!


----------



## zigggy (Oct 3, 2019)

good morning OFC ,,,so sorry for your loss rose


----------



## novitius (Oct 3, 2019)

Morning ofc!


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 3, 2019)

Hey y’all, slept till after 10 this mornin...got a new bed yesterday...woohoo...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2019)

Good morning all,
Started trimming the big sur holy bud this morning, should take a while.
Glad you got some good sleep RE, sounds like you needed a good bed.
Ok, deep breath....trim.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 3, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

I am smoking some Blue Dream and sipping some Hawaiian coffee.  The sun is shining.  Let's see what this day brings.







Purple Punch Cola …. almost ready.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 3, 2019)

Cool Rose, so harvesting...I still have weeks to go and I’m having to move plants during the day just to get them more sun...I Have so much stuff and trees in the way that they are not getting even 8 hours of sun in my garden this late in the year...I need at least 3 or 4 weeks...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 3, 2019)

Your getting there B1...mine only started flowering not quite a month ago...


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2019)

Stiggy's stalker is back, lol. So Stiggy must be back under another name


----------



## Keef (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't know nothing bout nothing !-- I was at church !--
I'm catching up on my soap opera called "The News"-- That one fellow needs some valium or something ?-- Just because U screaming don't make it true !-- From the contorted look on his face it appears someone got him by the short and curlies ?-- He don't look healthy ?- Maybe he having a stroke ?---- Here hold my pipe ?-- I think we got weather coming ?-- Face got some pressure in it !--
Umbra wanna play find Stiggy ?-- Where's Earl ?

Wait !-Time out !--- Purple Punch ?--I'm need me some of that !-- Time in !-- Earl where U at ?-- We ain't looking for Stiggy !


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2019)

Stalker registered as suckmy*ickstiggy, lol. I'm thinking someone new at the OFC like Steve's grow, lol. What do I know? Took some clones. devil's tit x apricot head, black triangle, parfait, and thunder wookie


----------



## Keef (Oct 3, 2019)

Ain't my fight !-- I'm just a spectator !-- It's been awhile ?- Seems like one of them would have gotten tired by now ?-- Somebody must be really pissed off ?--
What's up with that Apricot Head ?-- I'm seeing a pattern?-- Is that Mimosa's dad too ?
Parfait ?-- I think I heard that one calling to me the other day ?-- Sure is a lot of varieties that want to come to Texas lately ?-- Some did !- but not any Black Triangle !---- Some of this and some of that ?--I'm have to get some of seed wet soon ?-- and some of these too !---U know ? -- Dam !-- I'm need a whole new grow ?-- Or just one bigass grow ?-- I'm need some help hot dammit !-- U know it would be easier just to start some of everything and take the guess work out the equation ?-- If that sounds head Injury extreme ?---Let's do it !--Other Keef -- U in charge !--- There's a time and place for everything ?-- Back off !--I'll get them wet !--- I'll do it !


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2019)

Thunder wookie is a keeper


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2019)

popped some beans too, lol. Wilma Kush, sour kush, Oregon lemons F2, and mimosa x bunch of grapes


----------



## Keef (Oct 3, 2019)

I was just playing about starting some more seed -- Temp is still too hot -- I only got the one sexed girl right now -WI-x- BBSL --- and plenty rooted cuttings !-- Looks like she will do just fine in river silt !-- Oh yes a plan is developing for some river hash !-In the mean time - I do a run of this WI while I get some other girls dressed for the party !
River Hash ?--Night Shade -x- ( MZR-x- BBSL) ?-- Too extreme for even the head injured !-- She no more or less potent than your average OFC weed but she gets so big !-- Be blocking the light from the pine trees ! -What I call chainsaw weed !-- U floating a raft of that down the river in October and the game warden po-po people pull up beside U ?-- Don't talk !- Just put your hands up !-- Ain't nothing U can say that will help U now !-- Which is the reason I got those deaf mute business cards in the 1st place !-- When U really just don't want to talk about it ?- Whip out a card and look away !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 3, 2019)

Keef, you go check out that place you were talkin bout?


----------



## Keef (Oct 3, 2019)

No RE - Couldn't get the people to let me go see it !-- Something wasn't right about that !-- but Poor Little Ole me got some girls on the look out for me !-- I don't need to be growing here one day longer than necessary -- I get along just fine with the nephew but U don't do some things at the same place U do other things !-
-Ain't even no bullets in that gun over there !- Dam .22 rifle - Is that even considered a real gun ?- Coulda left the brother a dam box of bullets ?-U sure this would do more than just piss somebody off ?-- Cause I don't need a gun to do that !---- Makes a pretty good club I guess ?-- I kinda wanted a little more reach ?--


----------



## Keef (Oct 3, 2019)

Thunder and lightening moving in !-- Just like my face told me !-- No bullets ?-- That's just wrong !-- I got fish hooks ?-- I can scare U with the pop gun and let U catch yourself ?-- 
U know them old hippy beated curtains -- think hanging  fish hooks and U running when U go thru it  ?-- Don't look at me !-- Other Keef in charge !--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 3, 2019)

Want me t send ya some?  Man can't go unarmed


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 4, 2019)

Morning OFC...Deaf mute cards you say...heck I might need some of those...got this snow white beard going on...deaf mute card...will this finally give me a seniors discount at the Mexican restaurant? lol I could all so whip one out when you run into that customer at the grocery who wants to explain their electronics problems at the veggie isle...this developed yesterday...so I cannot help you. Best speed on you getting a new place Keef...its kinda dangerous there it seems. Smoking on the fruity pebbles OG this morning... getting kinda low on it...decent smoke but not high on my regrow list...Mataro Blue is another one....it is a heavy producer....very potent...but do not care for its effect much...a bit too racy I guess. Wishing all a fine cannabis day!


----------



## novitius (Oct 4, 2019)

Morning ofc!


----------



## umbra (Oct 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Taking a sick day, nose has been running all night. They owe me a few comp days. Binge Netflix, drink some Irish mist( whiskey and honey), and try to vape some CBD


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2019)

Morning OFC !-
- HP - This place is no worse than any other junkyard  mud hole surrounded by Crackheads and Tweekers -- I'll be out soon-- My guns are about 8 miles away -- Didn't want them here because I didn't want them stolen ! -I got a claw hammer and a machete - One on one -- I'll win !--2 on one I got a decent chance - Knees are your friend-- they also your weakness !-- -Light it up !- Let's do this day !


----------



## novitius (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm all messed up too Umbra. pseudefed isn't doing the trick. I'm going to check over the girls and see if they're ready to be cloned yet. I think they might be ready. If they are and I get them rooted things will be looking good.


----------



## umbra (Oct 4, 2019)

some beans


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Morning all! One more day of work then it’s trim trim trim.


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2019)

Time to start sexing !-- I'm still not convinced that a.c. unit is big enough !-- It's still hitting the high 80s low 90s some days and I want to hang more lights -- Should be ready to sex  for all but one variety -- I'm leaving here with a Harem of about 6 girls -- One way or another !-- I get these sexed I'm pretty much done here --


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I hope you are feeling better soon Umbra, Nov.

Smoking some outrageously good Blue Dream today.  I am really proud of how this turned out. The coffee is hot and the weather is great today.

Going to listen to some stoner music and get really high.

Enjoy all this day has to offer friends.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 4, 2019)

hi guys, sorry you guys are sick. Glad your going to rest today Umbra, you too Novi.   I hope you guys have a good day. Keef. hugs dooooood.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 4, 2019)

Hey fellow stoners, good morning and have a doobie day!!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2019)

Back at U Rose !-- The mighty hunter dog named Jet is on the job !-- He has figured out that when that motion sensor light comes on there is something moving out there !-- He used to just stand looking out the window -- Now he just gets comfortable and watch the light !-- Light comes on He is raisinghell at the window !- He already caught one crackhead this week !-- He thinks he can run with the big dogs -- all 6 lbs of him -- OK maybe 7 lbs dripping wet !-- but he thinks he should be out there watching **** like dogs do !-- Good thing Precious was locked up -- She one the biggest --muscled up pit bulls I ever saw !-- She has a running partner across the street -- Big old black junkyard dog !-
They both big-- I'm a bad judge of dog weight but probably 70 lb each -- Big babies is what they are !-- Me and Jet was down in the trenches defending freedom and justice and America -- where was they ?-- Probably sleeping !-- They good at that !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 4, 2019)

Now that is a seed order lol...Hope that cold lightens up some for the weekend...I use the Airborne Plus with Beta Immune booster and a ton of C with good results...make it through the season without being a wreck most years...plus when you are exposed it is a very lite edition of the virus. Or just use Irish Whiskey and Honey which is good as anything. Another hot day about to wind down...they talking a high of 78* here Monday...we'll see. Fixing to try my nug smashing rig here in a bit...still reading all the directions lol.


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2019)

Mesh bags ?-- Parchment paper ?-- hash oil handling tools ? -- **** stick to everything but silicone !-- Later try making some dry ice hash then press that !-- What pressure and temp U starting at ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 4, 2019)

90 micron bags...flower...got P Paper...will run a small test batch at 210* 35 second press...no way to measure output of the press...it is a 20 ton shop press. Got a silicone mat and tool to scrap with..small silicone storage container...anything else I missed?


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 4, 2019)

I have Hash on the brain...so yeah...lets make a batch lol.


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2019)

Oh U gonna have hash on the brain !-- I like smoking some hash ! -- I put a chunk on top a bowl in my bong and get busy !-- Yes I used to smoke it under a glass too !-- I think it is trying to keep up with that smoke rolling off that hash is what makes U so high ?
U got a pollen press for the hash --,I think U should make hash pucks then put them in a mesh bag and press it ?---- U know to put stuff in the fridge so the oil will flake off -- Like U would do with latex trim gloves ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 4, 2019)

Got it...press onto paper then into fridge for firming and release from paper...got a dab bowl for my bong...and a torch to heat it up with.


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2019)

Let's do it !-- U do know that if we get high and start playing with a blow torch -- One of us probably gonna get burnt ?-- Not it !


----------



## novitius (Oct 4, 2019)

What's this?? Oooooooo! Hollowpoint is about to get on another level. Cheers HP!


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 4, 2019)

My MO is I never get hurt...but the ones standing next to me get it lol.


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2019)

HP --I think I should be in charge of the torch !
Feral hogs been working the back end of the property--semi auto .22 rifle don't even have a feed tube !-- So it's a single shot club !-- If U hear a shot then somebody screaming -- running for his life and finding Jesus on the spot -- That will be me trying to outrun a wounded hog !--I'll run in a serpentine pattern - that should confuse them ?-- Nothing to worry about !-- Jet say he got my back he used to hog hunt all the time !-- I don't believe him !-- He has lied to me before !


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Going to try and make some hash! Wish me luck.


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2019)

Surely U not tired of trimming ?-- U got the trim claw yet ?-- That's why I do a 4 part bloom rotation -- 60 days finishers -- move something to bloom every 2 weeks and after 2 months it starts coming out every 2 weeks -- Breaks the trim work up !-- Some sprung scissors will help !-- Get some alcohol and make some RSO too !-- I smoke for pleasure but edibles are medicine !-- Edibles to me means cannacaps or coconut oil extract !--If one brownie is a dose and I forget and eat half the pan - I will get too high !-- I can't be doing that !-- So caps or oil it is !-- then I can eat half a pan of regular brownies !--  Whatever is wrong with U edibles can make it  better !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 4, 2019)

I bought some hash bags a while back but have not used them...I’m saving up some trim in the freezer...


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 4, 2019)

I better look at my home owner insurance first on that torch operator lol. OK...did a small test squeeze... maybe 3 joints worth...got some rosin...but not much. Phone ringing....cooking...like I shoulda known...notice more rosin in bag than on p Paper....smashed it again....more pressure and got twice as much as first run from same batch. All so the patience part...the smash plates were not fully heated I think..will hit them with the thermal temp gun tomorrow before another press for an accurate reading. Now for the test run....this was some of the Mataro Blue....real racy for me....rosin is very sedative though....2 blast in the bong and I am ready for the spirit world. Fun stuff and I like it soooo...onward it is .


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2019)

Don't worry HP -- I was in the volunteer fire department when I was a young man -- Taught us how to detect how a fire started -- Or in Keef speak -- They taught us how to start a fire without the cause being detected !--That is proof right there that the world is a "F"ed up place !-- U don't teach people like me **** like that !-- U just asking for trouble !-- Flame on !-- Wasn't me I was at church ! -- Did they tell U how it started ?-- There's usually a stove involved !-- and a gas line sprung a leak and reached a pilot light !-- Yep that's what I was thinking too ! --
Test revealed no accelerants were used ?--It was obviously natural causes - So when I get my check from the insurance company ?-- 
Let me hit that real quick HP !


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Keef said:


> Surely U not tired of trimming ?-- U got the trim claw yet ?-- That's why I do a 4 part bloom rotation -- 60 days finishers -- move something to bloom every 2 weeks and after 2 months it starts coming out every 2 weeks -- Breaks the trim work up !-- Some sprung scissors will help !-- Get some alcohol and make some RSO too !-- I smoke for pleasure but edibles are medicine !-- Edibles to me means cannacaps or coconut oil extract !--If one brownie is a dose and I forget and eat half the pan - I will get too high !-- I can't be doing that !-- So caps or oil it is !-- then I can eat half a pan of regular brownies !--  Whatever is wrong with U edibles can make it  better !--


Me? Not done trimming? Ha! 
Just kidding 
No not yet and totally have claw hand. If I didn’t have to put in all the hours at work, I’d be done. But the tax man wants his cut so it’s early to rise. Asked my bro to come take the rest down before I torch it. Making hash looks like a new challenge I’m up for. And in another week I’ll weigh in. So far looking good. Thinking about a pound when all is said and done


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2019)

The object is simple Ms. Cinister-- U want to freeze the weed then agitate it to make the stem of the trichomes break off from the weed !-- Bubble seems to be the northern way and dry ice hash the southern way !-- If U got freezing temps or just cold --bubble might be the way for U !-- Dry ice hash is ready to use as soon as it is shook but bubble U got to dry !--


----------



## novitius (Oct 4, 2019)

Hey ofc! Glad to see everyone having a good night. I didn't take any clones today. But I could've. I just didn't have the energy. I'll take them tomorrow and get that bubble cloner in use.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 4, 2019)

Goood Evening Folks,
   Long time no see, hope that you are all  doing well.  Miss you crazy Pot heads 
   Have my last run of Papaya in the clone machine, time for a change up, just ordered some blackjack and blue mystic beans. Anyway!!!
       Been all over Western B.C. then I was off to Eastern Wa. chasing steelhead. Two old guys running around with cane rods, looking for fish that are few and far between. Are we fu";in nuts or what ???The catching was slow but the food, wine and weed were all marvelous. I will go back


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2019)

HP must be walking in the spirit world -- I go see if I can find him !-- These caps kick in I might pass him up !-- 
As for the hog hunt ?--- I'm need a bigger gun !-- Other Keef said don't shoot him with this pea shooter U just gonna piss him off -- I'm need to get higher off the ground too !-- Spray and pray don't got no butt stock just a pistol grip so it don't aim too good but I can shoot till I get tired ?-- I use a shotgun I'm tear him to pieces !-- I think a trap might be in order ?
Kill him with my claw hammer ?-- Sounded like quite a few pigs happily doing pig things !-- Maybe I catch them all ?--


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2019)

What up Cane ?-- U need to learn to fish with electricity -- Somebody need to teach ya'll to fish with barbed hooks and trot lines too !--Get to the water go set your lines out - go back to the camp and have something to eat and get high - couple hours later - go check your lines rebait and come back to the camp for another toke or 2 ?-- I guess I got ruined growing up -- We went fishing to fill the freezer - it was not meant to be fun !-- Go get the fish in the most economical way possible !-- No explosives!-- U start blowing **** up people come to see what U doing !-- There's quieter ways !


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 5, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.....No explosive?...now my tackle box is empty. I was just a young lad and went off with a neighbor to "fish"...he whips out a field telephone and drops leads in the water...he wanted me for the cranker job lol...turning handle on the telephone...think Radar in MASH making a call. I was just a cranking and catfish rolled up everywhere....I was about 12 maybe...panicky I asked" what are we going to do with them?"..The Old Guy said..."pick them up"lol....things were much simpler back then. My lack of patience made me a poor fisherman...always wanted to get a boat load from then on. GDP in the bong and maxwell house in the mug...a fine day indeed. Smoke it while you got it !


----------



## Steves grow (Oct 5, 2019)

Happy weekend all  !!  Did a little baking yesterday.  So another cookie and my palm and back to the race track.   Appears weather has broken. First three days of month highest three temps for Oct. ever. enjoy a smoke filled day...………….

Umbra sry not feeling well but I not your guy.


----------



## drcree (Oct 5, 2019)

gooday everyone.   been really busy with our newly adopted boy, a 1.5 year old blue weimaraner.  this guy is enormous at 28" to the withers and a total head height of 36".  he wasn't treated very well at his previous home and is scared and unsure of his new surroundings.  he bit someone previously and all of us here.  he clearly is going to be a hand full but that's certainly better than having him put down.


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2019)

Morning OFC !- Ugh !-- Sucks to be old !-- 
HP -- Electric start on the boat motor -- float a wire from the spark plug-- No hand cranking involved !-- Just turn the engine over a few times !-- Have dip net handy !


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Steve no worries. We have a few folks who come back under different names. Taking dogs to Vet today.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2019)

Good morning all. I am still missing Kali of course. It is 52 degrees out there, still not much amber if any. My fam is coming on the 12th. My daughter was signing up for her vaca and a co-worker asked what she was doing for vacation, she said  "a road trip with my gay nephews to my mother's marijuana farm"..Gotta love Seattle. lol  We will take them on the 12th ready or not I guess. sheesh. Some are bulking up but not lambsbread. #real problems in legal northwest state.


----------



## novitius (Oct 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC! I broke my cell phone somehow. It's possessed! No pics atm. I wanted to show off the BoC. Some big fat leaves on her (hopefully a her). It and the 818 are the biggest and best looking in the tent. The Mozz would be next and the rest would be tied.


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)

Just got a few new cuts, lol. Runtz, purple punch(breeders cut), Bruce Banner, and candyland


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 5, 2019)

Good morning pharmers...
I have my 3 plants in the back yard and they get sun till about 3pm then I move them to the side yard where they get sun till sunset, then back to the back yard for morning sun...earlier in the year they do okay in back but in October...no such...only reason I started late is because I grew some autos early, that turned out to be a waste of time but we live and we learn...


----------



## novitius (Oct 5, 2019)

umbra said:


> Just got a few new cuts, lol. Runtz, purple punch(breeders cut), Bruce Banner, and candyland


 I've been smoking White Runtz shatter for a few months now. It's good stuff. Great terps. The Purple Punch I got a while back was fantastic. That was said to be breeder's cut. Enjoy Umbra!


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Gotta love that Purple Punch.  So strong and so tasty and easy to grow. 

I am going into town today (45 miles away) to run some errands and maybe catch a movie.

Have a GREAT day guys!


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)

Sick yesterday. Binge watched Netflix. Watched Sinners. Triggered a PTSD episode from being married to my ex wife. Not pleasant


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2019)

Having some trouble with pressure in my face today !-- Breaking your fall with your face never goes away !-- Weather must be changing -- I decided I need to get off tobacco and back on an e-cig !-- Ash trays are nasty !-- Except for ash trays for weed ! --


----------



## novitius (Oct 5, 2019)

Keef said:


> Ash trays are nasty !-- Except for ash trays for weed



 They do have a different smell


----------



## Aggie007 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi Everyone. I’m back. Got some amazing stories to tell. Last year I got harassed by my local code enforcement. So instead of growing medical marijuana I decided to grow medical Tomatoes. Took over three months to bait them in....got it on video and posted it on YouTube. Over 100,000 views. Search YouTube:Yuba County Tomato Raid. 
3 months later I got the young punk code officer Chris FIRED!


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 5, 2019)

Evening All....A hot day of work...steak night now...purple kush for dessert...I might live lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 5, 2019)

HP, you in the eastern time zone?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 5, 2019)

Dis what we doin out here this afternoon...that and samplin a little green...


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)

I can smell the beer brewing. Perfect day.


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2019)

I got an empty primary fermenter in the grow room -- I need to learn to make beer -- I don't drink but I'd like to learn to make it !-- I should catch on quick I know how yeast work -- Might wait until I get the new place ?-- I'm looking around for a secluded  something-- Might be an auto repair shop or some other reason to restrict access ?-- I don't want U walking up on my hemp farm ! -- Dank dank hemp !- Found a way to set up a temporary bloom to sex these plants -- Then I bring them back to veg and start cutting on them !--
On a brighter note the nephew got a building moved that was keeping him from fencing the crackheads out !- So he can have his Barney Fire gun back !- Got to keep a bullet in your pocket !--
We put the fence up and then Precious can have the run of the place !-- She a big dog !-- She bite U gently on the hand and take U to the nephew for his decision on your fate !-- I do not know what she do if U fight back -- I did not !-- Now me and her are buddies !-- She not gonna like being fenced off from her swimming hole !


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2019)

Was that Aggie ?-- How U been Cuz ?-- Bout time to come back to Texas and grow some big weed !-- I found Jesus and quit growing that evil marijuana --I'm a new man I strictly grow hemp now ! - That wide leafed Indoor Indica hemp !
It's a specialty hemp !


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2019)

Flied Lice and peppa stake ? --


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)

That sounds good. Making 3 bean chili and cornbread


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 5, 2019)

Ordered a pipe and grinder today. We roll like children
Bro came and took down the remainder of my plants. Gave him all the bud I was going to make hash out of also. He’s making oil. And also bout an oz of dried bud cause he’s the best. Pretty much all cleaned up now. Just waiting for my stuff to dry enough so I can jar and cure. Looking at seeds for next year already. I luv outdoor growing


----------



## Aggie007 (Oct 5, 2019)

What’s up guys. Been on the down low kicking my county’s ass. Had to play hard ball and get class action law suits filed. By doing that got a big target on my back now. All good though. Did you check out my tomato video. It’s classic.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 5, 2019)

evening folks.  I roll like Remo.  Little cigars!


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)

roll of nickels


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 5, 2019)

Blackberry sour beer this evening...
Where’s my blackberry OG...


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)

Sours are the new fad


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 5, 2019)

It was okay for about the first half but it got old...I finished it though...now I want some blackberry smoke...


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2019)

Nick, you know I've smoked joints with Remo at Spannabis in Barcelona in 2012. Rose has seen the pix. Dude smoked me under the table.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

I don't doubt it.  Man has lungs like a hoover!


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 6, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... 2RE I am in the Central time zone...evening begins a tad early for me...I go to bed around 9pm or so and up at 4am...this gives me a few hours in the morning to myself before the phone starts ringing. Time to relax...research..and visit the OFC. Corp gave us 2 grand in free advertising last month and some days I get around 35 to 40 calls while trying to work.....the worst thing about being self employed and small is you have to do everything...marketing...phone sales...plus the technical end of thing.That is some nice looking brew you made there. My BIL used to make whiskey...and a damn fine knock off of Old Charter...his fav brand I guess....but he got to drinking a bit much and the revenuers got him( my sister shut him down lmao). Enjoying some fine cannabis this morning with the coffee...then off for a job and rush on back home for some football.Wishing all a fine cannabis day!


----------



## zigggy (Oct 6, 2019)

good morning every body ,,,,,have a great Sunday


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Hot and steamy in East Texas -
Aggie I'm gonna have to look that up -- Got side tracked last night !-- Still trying to catch up !-- I left Corpus and moved over north of Beaumont-- Trying to get set back up -- Fighting the heat -- Got a small group of plants sexing then I can start to grow--

I'm in central time but HP beats me up every morning -- I'm more of a 10-6 type person --
Still trying to figure out which way is up this morning !--
More coffee and some Mimosa and see if I can do this day ?
That next sized a.c. unit better show up before I start losing **** !-- We at the top end of my cloning temp !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 6, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> evening folks.  I roll like Remo.  Little cigars!


When I first started growing, I watched a video with Remo showing off his grow. As impressed as I was, I was more impressed how he rolled a few grams into a monster doob and couldn’t care less that he spilled a gram or so on his deck while rolling it. I remember thinking it sure must be nice to have so much bud that you don’t care about dropping some on the ground. I have nowhere near what he does but I don’t fret dropping some here and there now...


----------



## novitius (Oct 6, 2019)

Morning OFC! Chilly and dense air today. Sinuses are wrecked. But, Im in good spirits.  I found a single mature bean in the Blue Dream. It survived the grinder so it's been addded to my seed stock. MAybe one day I'll pop it for giggles.
Replaced my phone with a better one. That was about all that was good yesterday. Rest of the day sucked anchovie paste. I went by the dispo to try out something else and they said my rec wasn't on file. No herb, no wax, nothin. I didn't even get any clones cut . Maybe today I go in the tent and cut something and play with the camera. We'll have to see what the gods throw at me today.


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 6, 2019)

Morning all! Finally no rain here in BC. Beautiful misty Bay and sun shining through. Have a good day all.


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Lots to do, lol. But I have no intention of doing any of it, lol. Well maybe laundry.
When I won the award at work, Sales manager had company buy me a gift. I didn't know about it. Showed up at the door with a note. It's a Dyson vacuum. Expensive gift. They must have deal with them. I have a Hoover for pet hair vacuum. I have 2 dogs and had 3 up until last year. So I vacuumed living room with the Hoover. Pulled up tons of dirt. Went back over it with the Dyson, OMG. I never knew why people would pay the crazy money for these vacuums. Now I do. Smoking some Sundae driver and drinking a cup of Joe


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm with Nov -- sudaphed - benadryl and 4 cannacaps chased by a little Debbie cake to get the caps into my system - and a heat pack on the face --- rain seems to moving in -- Doing my Cyclops impression today !-- 
Dear Ms. real estate lady -- I need a cheap secluded place to grow weed -- Can U hook a brother up ?-- 
Too straight forward ?--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 6, 2019)

I have the Dyson animal...it sucks!!!


----------



## mrcane (Oct 6, 2019)

Morning O.F.C. 
       Snow been on the mountains for a couple weeks here. Marine layer thick as pea soup today. 
 Just got done jarring up some Papaya.
Smoking on the same
Y'all have a great day and stay high...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 6, 2019)

My sister is very crafty and makes & sells looms for weaving wool and such...this weekend she came to an event in my area so we got to visit... so we’re watchin sheep dogs do their stuff... such intense concentration on these dogs...


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 6, 2019)

Well folks, time to get ready for another work week. 7 more and a bit years to go. Sometimes I feel I won’t make it. So done with getting up before the birds to be on time. On a more positive note, our thanksgiving is next Monday so 5 days to a long weekend. Cataract surgery on the 22nd, 4 days off. Then 2 bionic eyes. The better to see you with my dear. Haha. New season of TWD starts tonight. Smoke a little finger hash before hand? Might just do that


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2019)

Ugh !-- Still feeling beat up about the face -I expected heavy rain by now but it must be a dry front !- It's not the rain that gets me it's the pressure change -
 Hey Cinister cataracts are easy !-- I was a surgical assistant for 20 years -- Helped fix lots of eyes !-- U won't regret it !- I could have made a good living up there in the land of ice just fixing hips ?-- I'm allergic to cold so that would never work !


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 6, 2019)

Keef said:


> Ugh !-- Still feeling beat up about the face -I expected heavy rain by now but it must be a dry front !- It's not the rain that gets me it's the pressure change -
> Hey Cinister cataracts are easy !-- I was a surgical assistant for 20 years -- Helped fix lots of eyes !-- U won't regret it !- I could have made a good living up there in the land of ice just fixing hips ?-- I'm allergic to cold so that would never work !


Yup left eye was done in September. Can’t wait for the next one. But will definitely need readers. Hips are still ok. Back is another issue. But above ground is the best.


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm 65 and no major complaints from the neck down !-- Took a mighty blow to the face on a concrete floor when I fell -- They peeled my face off and bolted everything back together best they could - I have some pressure and pain when the weather changes -- My major complaint is my neck - I bulged 3 disc and when it gets inflamed the left arm don't work right !-- Lost most of a decade as a legal Morphine junkie - it was killing me slowly -- I make my own medicine now !-- It's against the law but the doctor's morphine isn't ?-- This is a messed up world we live in !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi guys, can i tell you I am blown away by the sweetness. I got a call and 3 nephews one niece and one daughter are coming to harvest this weekend. I am shocked.. Should be fun. some haven't seen each other in years.. Marijuana brings family's together. LOL. love it so much.


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 6, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'm 65 and no major complaints from the neck down !-- Took a mighty blow to the face on a concrete floor when I fell -- They peeled my face off and bolted everything back together best they could - I have some pressure and pain when the weather changes -- My major complaint is my neck - I bulged 3 disc and when it gets inflamed the left arm don't work right !-- Lost most of a decade as a legal Morphine junkie - it was killing me slowly -- I make my own medicine now !-- It's against the law but the doctor's morphine isn't ?-- This is a messed up world we live in !


Dam! 
Sounds painful. I did a lot of heavy heavy work over the years . Ya know, I am woman hear me roar. Paying for it now. Absolutely not worth it. White collar desk job now. Thank Gawd. It’s the yard work that knocks me down. And yes, it’s a totally messed up world but if I get going on that I’ll be kicked out! Our federal election is on the 21st. Hoping for a better outcome than the last.


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2019)

Rose U need to turn it into a family harvest holiday !-- Do they trim too ?-- They can learn !--
I got babies under 12/12 -- It's not a flip like U guys would do -- I'm just sexing them -- I'll bring them back to veg and start cutting on them -- That way I can run as much as I want of whatever I want to fit the space -- Get my bloom rotation back on but there's stuff to do 1st -- Veg got to get to the point it can support the rotation so I run a cycle of WI-x-BBSL that buys me 2 months to get veg in order --
Then 25% of bloom comes over from veg every 2 weeks -- 2 months later my wheel is rolling -- Something go to bloom every 2 weeks and something come out every 2 weeks --
Blueberry - Grape - Lemon -- Blueberry Chocolate and my Indica hammers ?-( My Snow Lotus crosses -mind mowers and steam rollers all !)-- It's all coming together !-- Gonna be a nice hemp farm !-- I'm need me a trim crew too !-- I really- really - really don't like to trim !-- but I do like scissor hash !


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2019)

How to make a crackhead booby trap ?--- U need bait -- I hear they are attracted to power tools or anything they could sell at a pawn shop ?-- Electricity would be funny if U could see what happened ?-- There's game cameras and motion sensitive lights ?-- I think I saw one those electric fence controllers ?-- 1st thing tommorrow ?--Crackhead Booby Trap !---U can take anything U want - but -- U better not take it from me !-- Time to turn up the voodoo ?--I wouldn't touch that if I was U ?-- Tweak this !-- The nerve ?-- They shoulda just give me a paintball gun and let me go light them up and we wouldn't have had to do this ?-- I need deniability-- an accident ?--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

Hay Umbra.  Is there a truly house filling skunk currently available? I am looking for a friend


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2019)

Forgive him Umbra !- He knows not what he asks !-- ( or does he?)---Roadkill Skunk  ?-- Nick went down to the crossroads !-- I have no doubt Umbra got some EVIL STANKY **** - Off in his seed stash !-- There should be that evil thunder going off in the distance like in a horror show !-- For a friend ?-- Y'all scare me sometimes !
I don't want none !


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Hay Umbra.  Is there a truly house filling skunk currently available? I am looking for a friend


Chem 91 VA skunks cut


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2019)

Cinister1 said:


> Yup left eye was done in September. Can’t wait for the next one. But will definitely need readers. Hips are still ok. Back is another issue. But above ground is the best.


There is a procedure called mono vision. Not everyone can tolerate it, but 1 eye is near vision and the other is far vision. They can put different IOL in each eye. I was involved in phaeco emulsification as well as Laser thermal keratoplasty.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 7, 2019)

I used to have my bifocals cut a special way so I could focus on the circuit boards burried in fire control consoles.  I don't think I could deal with the headaches that go along with having two eyes out of focus with each other.  I'd be wearing an eye patch for sure.   Where can I get some seeds?


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2019)

https://greatlakesgenetics.com/insane-chem-91-aka-ic91.html


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I used to have my bifocals cut a special way so I could focus on the circuit boards burried in fire control consoles.  I don't think I could deal with the headaches that go along with having two eyes out of focus with each other.  I'd be wearing an eye patch for sure.   Where can I get some seeds?


They would test people using 2 different contact lens to see how they did. It has to do with your dominant eye. Some people would become disoriented or dizzy from it. But when it works, it's amazing.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 7, 2019)

Hey old stoners...y’all are talkin bout old fart problems...yeah I got’m too...lost one of my hearing aids day before yesterday...now if I wear one, I get all whacked out...I hope I can just buy one, they ain’t cheap...yes I did backtrack to everywhere I’ve been. Lost one a couple months ago and found it but this time I don’t feel lucky... a couple days ago, Jozi chewed a hole thru the inside of my shirt pocket and I forgot and stuck those ear pieces in there...I saw one fall out but the other was already gone and I’d already travelled a few miles...let me go back out in my garden to look again and maybe I’ll light this pipe so I can see my way around...


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 7, 2019)

And just like that I got a new goal.  Thanks man.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 7, 2019)

Had a whiff on the breeze of some skunk a few nights ago but it wasn’t weed...


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 7, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...OF problems...I have a few myself...arthritis knots on both index fingers and feet...drop more stuff than I hold onto...failing hearing...I have hearing aids but do not wear them when its hot...I sweat too much. But on the other hand...I have few problems compared to others...so I am grateful and the cannabis fixes everything else anyway lol. I gave a friend who suffers from bad back pains some of Keefs Kocconut Kannabis Kaps* trademark....you will get that royalty check Keef lol. He called up yesterday asking for more...I was like did they work?...he took 2 and was able to live a normal life with work included...yet they are schedule 1 with FDA . Transition weather day for here....weather command done screwed up and cut us some slack....in the form of rain and cooler temps...even talking some 30's next week maybe??? fire weather you say???...we'll see. Have a pain and stress free day amigos .


----------



## Steves grow (Oct 7, 2019)

Was sending this pic.. then noticed small patch on leaf on right side of bud,  YIKES!!! never had before but sent me into instant panic. I examined plant Saturday and again yesterday found one other small patch on leaves. How can I tell if on buds??  Can anyone tell if on bud in pic. Next question should I go ahead and take down now.  Does it show up on leaves first??  Help!


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Dragging !-- HP knock yourself out with the caps -- I got big sack of dry decarb caps - I like the coconut oil and still chase caps with a spoon it sometimes -- It was just a thing about U can spill the oil but not the caps !--
I had 4 this morning with coffee and a Hershey bar -- Works fine !-- I sure haven't been smoking much -- The pipe is there I'm just good with the caps -- I do like a toke or 2 in the morning though !--
My eyes are OK but my arms aren't long enough so I wear readers !--+ 250 -- for up close - I still see distance pretty good !-- When I have swelling in my face it distorts the vision in my left eye some -- Not so bad this morning !
Still stiff in the neck but the caps will help !-- I made 300 cannacaps the other day ! -- I be OK for awhile U would think ?-I take maybe 12 a day- 3 doses of 4 -( 3 seems to be a large dose for most )-- The nephew wanted a fist full - The ex wants some -- she's been sick and trying to get back to work ( I'm being nice )-- I was gonna make some for me and take some to my sister in law to start building her tolerance- she got some precancerous stuff !-- This keeps up I'm have to cook some more weed !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 7, 2019)

Day 49 of flower for the gg#4.  I'm getting impatient!


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2019)

I know that's right Nick !-- My Mars Hydro 300 watt lights are beginning to given up the ghost -- Got 5 with a bad chip -- There's 4 circuits on each light - if a chip goes bad that whole circuit shuts down -- so one half of one side of the light don't work -- I got a couple country fab geniuses and we gonna have a light fixing class !-- All that has to be done is jump around the bad chip and the circuit lights up again minus that chip !-- We gonna start here but I already ask the important question they just didn't get it yet !-- I wanted to know if I bought this special expensive LED could U guys take it apart -fab me some frames- order some parts and make me a mess of them ?-- I think It's called a Spyder or Fluence I'll double check -- Bootleg lights ?-- Which one ?

Edit :--For the time being -- the fans and drivers are still good - could they be adapted to run COBB chips ?


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 7, 2019)

Keef said:


> I know that's right Nick !-- My Mars Hydro 300 watt lights are beginning to given up the ghost -- Got 5 with a bad chip -- There's 4 circuits on each light - if a chip goes bad that whole circuit shuts down -- so one half of one side of the light don't work -- I got a couple country fab geniuses and we gonna have a light fixing class !-- All that has to be done is jump around the bad chip and the circuit lights up again minus that chip !-- We gonna start here but I already ask the important question they just didn't get it yet !-- I wanted to know if I bought this special expensive LED could U guys take it apart -fab me some frames- order some parts and make me a mess of them ?-- I think It's called a Spyder or Fluence I'll double check -- Bootleg lights ?-- Which one ?
> 
> Edit :--For the time being -- the fans and drivers are still good - could they be adapted to run COBB chips ?



you could do this:


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2019)

Yep !-- That will work !-- I'll get my fab team on it !--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 7, 2019)

I started out with a cheap 1000 watt led that people rave about on here, it was junk. Then I went to the viparspectras two grows later po-po busted 'em all.  Then I went with their bggest models, worked good but two much blue in flower.  Now I got 3 mars hydro SP series, 2 of the sp-250 and one sp-159.  I like 'em the best so far but eventully I will build my own.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 7, 2019)

None of them have produced the quality of bud that my double-ended hps produced.  However,  my electric bill is a fraction of what it used to be when I was using them so I will suffer.  I guess I better withdraw that statement.  These news mars lights are doing the deed.  Nuggs as hard as rocks but it may be the strain as its new too


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2019)

Steves grow said:


> Was sending this pic.. then noticed small patch on leaf on right side of bud,  YIKES!!! never had before but sent me into instant panic. I examined plant Saturday and again yesterday found one other small patch on leaves. How can I tell if on buds??  Can anyone tell if on bud in pic. Next question should I go ahead and take down now.  Does it show up on leaves first??  Help!
> View attachment 255457


Steve, get rid of that leaf, put it in a ziploc or something and dispose of it so the spores don't get lose.  Look at your plant very close, if you have a black light, mold shows up under that. Do  not use it for medicine. Good luck.


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2019)

We got the grow split up right now -- Cuz made a place in his trailer to sex the little seed plants while the WI-x-BBSL
and her rooted clones are in the original grow room -- Had to reduce the lights to cool it off -- Got a bigger a.c. unit coming so we sex them babies get the girls back in veg then grow them up some - get my cuts and flip the whole room -
I'm thinking in a month maybe 6 weeks ?-- I still think I may have to move this all to my new place -- This combat farming is no way to grow !


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 7, 2019)

Walmart carries a little 18" black light florescent for less then 10 bucks in the lighting section.  Works great for looking for mold.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 7, 2019)

Those light look a lot like the solstrips that I use but they appear to have some other color options as well as different strip sizes...solstrips go for $29.99 heatsink included but check the spec first...what I like about this concept is you can spread the light out as much as you want and/or add more light by adding more strips...I use 3500k for veg and add in some 2700k for flower...if a strip goes out you don’t have to buy a whole light, just a strip...I think both brands are no solder assembly, the wires just push in...


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2019)

Rain moving in !-- I knew my face didn't lie !-- It was just ahead of the game !-- RE -- I was thinking that looked like what U do !-- Hot dammit !--- I don't want to learn to build lights !-- What U gonna do ?-- Other Keef U in charge of building lights !-- No maybe not ?--- U can not be trusted with electricity unless U blowing **** up !-- This ain't that !


----------



## Steves grow (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks got me one of those Walmart black lights 24 inch here 11 bucks (five minutes away).  Did a quick scan after turning off lights didn't see anything.  Will follow up after light out tonight and check all.   At time I found plant was outside grow room for picture so after look on internet I examined and found one other leaf with smaller area. I clipped off with snipers I don't use on my plants and out the door they went.   Thanks again!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 7, 2019)

A little collage of my backyard grow...not as impressive as most outdoor grows I see round here but they’re starting to fatten up even though they are only bout 2’ tall...I topped the two non autos when they were young so those two have a nice set of main colas...the auto(bottom right) is more Christmas tree like...I made myself a new wooden pipe gonna go try it out...


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2019)

Nicotine is an insecticide -- tell me again why we can't use a tobacco extract to kill bugs ?-- Boil a can of pipe tobacco - strain it and maybe even water it down some ?Then spray the plants- concentrating on the bottom of the leaves ?-- Seems like a good idea to me ?- I hate me some bugs -- I just want a sure fire one treatment wipe the friggin bugs out sort of thing !- Is that too much to ask ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2019)

Started some seed !-- I can't tell U where I got them !-- Top Secret !
Sunset Sherbert - x- Bunch of Grapes 
Sundae Driver -x- Bunch of Grapes 
Lemon-x Lemon-x Lemon 
Candy Cane -x- Bunch of Grapes 
Black Berry Banana -x- Bunch of Grapes


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 7, 2019)

Good Afternoon All.... Reporting cooler air finally made it to the deep South....got a golden vanilla cake in the oven to flavor up the cool air...caramel apple wax melt in the warmer...house is smelling good! Cake will be ready in 30 minutes if ya'll want a hunk...followed shortly by excessive cannabis smoking.


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2019)

Mmm !-- If They only made weed that smelt like that ?-- I would have to get me some !-- I still don't have that one that say "I AM STRAWBERRY !!"-- or maybe Strawberry Cheesecake -- or Strawberry Pie -- I'm not real picky !


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 7, 2019)

Strawberry Pie it is
When blending two classic dessert strains like Strawberry Cookies and Cherry Pie, naturally we arrive at another guilty pleasure with the sumptuous Strawberry Pie. This Indica-leaning Hybrid strain retains the sweetness of its parents, but is also doused with a more overpowering earthy, gassy aroma. Its terpene profile is dominated by myrcene, which manifests content feelings of sleepiness and relaxation after ingestion of the plant.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 7, 2019)

A pleasant 84* with a touch of breeze here in my NCal garden...just sittin here watchin my girls flutter in the breeze...
Cheers!!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2019)

Talk nasty to me some more like that HP !


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2019)

Do Key Lime Pie !-- and one those cakes with the vanilla ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2019)

If they got CKN and Waffles weed ?-- Count me in !-- I would like that !-- Donut weed ?-- Yeah baby !-- Frosty donut weed ?- Got me all shook up !-Milkshake weed ?-- tell me it's true !--Lie to me !-- Wait !-- Toasted peanut butter and banana sandwich weed !- U know fried in that butter like we do ?


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2019)

rotflmao


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2019)

gelato 25 x dosido has a peanut buttery after taste


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 7, 2019)

Cheers y’all...


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2019)

Black Star - x- Apricot Head ? -- What's this mean ?-- Yes I did !


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2019)

Blackstar = black Russian x sensi star: 
black Russian = ak47 x blackberry kush

apricot head = headwrecker x legend orange apricot F3:
headwrecker = chem d x sour d
legend orange apricot = legend og x orange apricot


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 7, 2019)

Nice looking pipe 2RE.  Didja make the beer too?


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Night all! Hope the sun is out tomorrow and you all find you happy place


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 8, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Nice looking pipe 2RE.  Didja make the beer too?


Nope but I got 5 gallons in fermentation now...be ready in 3 or 4 weeks...a 5ish% ale with Centennial and Simcoe hops...
Pipe tastes like wood, I gotta try something else or maybe just a different wood...I used some mahogany left over from a guitar build...something a lot harder I think...maybe some manzanita...we got plenty of that out here...


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 8, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.....LMAO @ Keef...our list of the ones we don't wanna try is way shorter than the ones we want to try for sure. I am hiding my bitcoins and credit cards come Black Friday...I tend to fall for a good bean sale ....every time lol. OK....the pic is of this run under the QB Led's...so far they seem to be where a HPS grow would be...maybe a tad better even...the test will be if they finish comparable to the 600W HPS or 1000W HPS. This is day 20 of flower. Done forgot what exactly is in there without looking at bag tags lol. Smoke it while you got it!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 8, 2019)

Nice looking garden, hollowpoint.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 8, 2019)

Yay looks yummy H.P.
Thinking about changing to LEDs myself, using 600watt HPS now.  Like to keep the power usage down, have 12kw solar on the roof but started feeding an electric vehicle also..


----------



## novitius (Oct 8, 2019)

Morning OFC! I'm finally feeling better. Still have the runny nose but I can deal with that. 
 Having a hard time getting pics uploaded. The server keeps rejecting them due to size or the length of time it takes to upload. Wait... I think I got it. The girls are looking good except I think I'm light on the P. Hitting them with some kelp juice today. The second pic, should it load, shows the tip curl. That's a P deficiency, correct? The third pic is the BoC. That's a fat leaf. It's been pinched a few times already and is still running taller than the rest. It's got some vegging pot funk too. If I ever get these clones cut I can flip soon and get a sample harvest!


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2019)

Morning OFC!
Cool front came thru last night !- Kinda chilly !--Must be in the low 70s !--
I think Other Keef got a problem starting too many seed !-- He need some counseling for sure !-- Leave it to me to clean up this mess !-- 36 seed ?-- I don't know about U Cuz !-- U sick !
I know U only did it for the girls but Dam -- How many girls U think we need -- at one time ?-- Thin it down to 6 ?-- Don't start nothing else !


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2019)

Nov - it times me out every time I try to post a pic !-- I'll be changing service soon and hope that fixes it !-- 
I feel bad for people who don't keep up with the news -- U been living in one the most historic times ever and ignoring it !-- Not me !-- It's been like a soap opera but for real !-- I'm gonna be kinda bummed out when It's over !-- Doesn't look like It's gonna end peaceful but it will end !
I like the finish on this Mimosa -- Like citrus but not ?-- I am a fan of mystery terps !--


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2019)

Good morning all, glad you feeling better Nov, i hope you are too Umbra. Keef, ya crack me up ya do.
So tomorrow the company starts until Monday. Yikes. Got all the beds ready with clean sheets and stuff. Got food made but throw in a vegetarian and I am in trouble.... vegi pizza maybe. 
I can report my sunset sherbert is the bomb. Only tried a nug i took a week or two ago.. woohoo. it is the real deal.  Had hard winds last night, so thankful the we use the cages in the grow now, nothing got broke.  Lets do this day..... I think i will need heavy sativas to get thru the next week. yikes.


----------



## umbra (Oct 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 8, 2019)

Good morning everyone. Its actually noon but my days an nights are a little confused.  I am amazed it rained for pretty much 24 hours straight.  It has been so dry that it didn't even raise the river.  I guess we have been in a drought but I've not noticed, living on the river does have its advantages. I'm riding out the wait on my gg. I have a cookies and a sonic screwdriver  hanging that could come down for the final trim but I'm feeling lazy so they may wait until tomorrow.  Right now I'm smoking some of those cookies and pretty well planted on the couch watching geese do touch and go's out back.  Have a great day.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Good afternoon


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 8, 2019)

We goin to the beach for a few days  so I went ahead and up potted my mimosa seedling cuz she gonna need to be on autofeed while I’m gone...she was prolly smaller than should have been to up pot...oh well...
I think we’re supposed to get rain but not till we’re back...I’ve been pretty good about minimizing rain exposure and trying to maximize sun exposure but moving the girls to appropriate places but they’ll be in their own for about 5 days...
PG&E, is telling us we could be without power for as much as 7 days here in the foolthills due to fire danger and high winds...that will most definitely suck as I’ll be away and won’t have access to starting my generator....chances are any outage will not be that long and we’ve been threatened earlier this year with outages that never occurred...I’m pretty sure PG&E is shellshocked by having to pay recently for several fires in Cali started by wind whipping their power lines...I just started a new indoor grow about two weeks ago...guess I’ll just hope for the best...


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2019)

Call a realtor !-- What do U really mean by "call a realtor" ?-- but what about ?--
Somebody just shoot me and put me out my dam misery ?
That is the sound of me beating my head against the wall !
She has the paperwork and knows the numbers - I don't !
Can U see me doing  sign language ?-- It translates as --Call a dam realtor !-- Hear the drums ?-- it translates as help me here ?-- Call a dam realtor !


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 8, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Good Morning OFC.....LMAO @ Keef...our list of the ones we don't wanna try is way shorter than the ones we want to try for sure. I am hiding my bitcoins and credit cards come Black Friday...I tend to fall for a good bean sale ....every time lol. OK....the pic is of this run under the QB Led's...so far they seem to be where a HPS grow would be...maybe a tad better even...the test will be if they finish comparable to the 600W HPS or 1000W HPS. This is day 20 of flower. Done forgot what exactly is in there without looking at bag tags lol. Smoke it while you got it!
> 
> View attachment 255471
> View attachment 255472


Those look fantastic!!! Makes me want to grow inside but my hubby would shut that down. He still thinks weed should just be put in the oven to dry


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hey all. 4pm here so kinda in the middle of before and after. Cold weather hit today along with heavy rain and some snow. Mountains are covered and it’s chilly. Hmmm 
Ya I am hungry


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2019)

Hey Cinister -- How was work ?--
I don't have a choice but to grow inside -- Even thinking about growing weed is against the law down here !-- Given the choice I would still grow inside -- Control of the environment is worth it !-- I run a continuous grow with a 4 part bloom rotation -- a veg area and a bloom area -- instead of one big annual harvest I have 26 smaller ones !-- I still don't like to trim but it makes it easier to break it up like this !-- I do what I'm doing right now before I can get back to cranking it out !-- I find my girls and start cutting on them -- I run the clone line until Something happens or I find something better and let it go -- I cloned a White Widow cloning from clones 24/7/365 for about 4 and a half years !-- I miss that girl -- bugs took her from me !-- I'm helping the nephew but I'm also helping myself -- I'll leave here with a harem of clone lines and a set of clones for my 1st run !-- I start a lot of seed but it's to insure I get my girl -- Those 36 seed represent 6 plants to me -- If I keep them all ?- Probably won't !-- I'm chasing fruit flavors right now and keep running across these soft subtle things -- that I like --mystery terps  !-Gotta keep them !--Something is happening about Texas and prohibition--When it does I'm be the silver fox in the hen house !--
I'm wear them out !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2019)

Out there in a cloud of mosquitos is a tractor that is stuck in the mud -- He going to get the "big truck" -- I just wanted to document that I am not a tractor driver !-- I don't pull a trailer either -- We gonna have big fun !-- I just hope this ends well and  no one bleeds or we have to go to the Emergency room -- Amen !
Where's the clutch ?-- U better get up there and raise that bush hog and that front loader ?-- U know I don't know about dat **** !-- Which one be the gas pedal ?-- Where's reverse again ?-- Most important !-- To me !-- Once it starts going how dahell do I stop it ?-- I mean for real !-- Stopping is important to me !


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2019)

Get my shifting shoes out ?---The better for double clutching that there tractor ?- - My racing gloves with the knuckles and fingers  cut out ?--give me a secure grip on that steering wheel !-- Got to have my racing sunglasses ?-- Don't want a piece of debris to hit me in tbe eyes - It's always the face !-- OK then !-- At my signal ?-- Wait !- I need another toke cause I'm skeered !-- Where's the brake ?- U know I like to stop ?-- One more toke then open the dam chute !-- Yippie - Ki- Yay -

- Wait !!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 8, 2019)

Yer hilarious!


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 8, 2019)

Another one o' them mary juwanna seller tryin' ta sell pot products to a grow forum!  that's priceless!


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2019)

Somebody need to explain the rules better next time !-- They waved at me so I waved back !-- I didn't know it was a signal to stop !-- OK -- There was no bleeding or ER visit I didn't hit anything hard so I'm call it a win !--After I expressed my tractor expertise -- I was assigned to the truck doing the pulling !-- and we waved at each other as we went across the yard !---I like that truck !--- I guess I won't get invited next time ?-- I was throwing mud with all 4 tires - sliding this way and that !
They just kept waving - I waved back some but I was pretty busy !--


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> Hey Cinister -- How was work ?--
> I don't have a choice but to grow inside -- Even thinking about growing weed is against the law down here !-- Given the choice I would still grow inside -- Control of the environment is worth it !-- I run a continuous grow with a 4 part bloom rotation -- a veg area and a bloom area -- instead of one big annual harvest I have 26 smaller ones !-- I still don't like to trim but it makes it easier to break it up like this !-- I do what I'm doing right now before I can get back to cranking it out !-- I find my girls and start cutting on them -- I run the clone line until Something happens or I find something better and let it go -- I cloned a White Widow cloning from clones 24/7/365 for about 4 and a half years !-- I miss that girl -- bugs took her from me !-- I'm helping the nephew but I'm also helping myself -- I'll leave here with a harem of clone lines and a set of clones for my 1st run !-- I start a lot of seed but it's to insure I get my girl -- Those 36 seed represent 6 plants to me -- If I keep them all ?- Probably won't !-- I'm chasing fruit flavors right now and keep running across these soft subtle things -- that I like --mystery terps  !-Gotta keep them !--Something is happening about Texas and prohibition--When it does I'm be the silver fox in the hen house !--
> I'm wear them out !--


I am looking at seeds that will give a nice crop before September. Also want a mellow high that goes with a couple drinks and a good fire. No mind racing ****. A destress that also doesn’t mould me like silly puddy into my chair. Problem is seeds are expensive I can only go on customer rating. Only became legal a year ago and not a lot of my friends grow. My neighbour gave me the clones this year but I’d like to explore my options.


----------



## umbra (Oct 8, 2019)

Long day and umbra saves the day again, lol. Pump issues and chemical issues, all good now. Got package in mail by accident. Winter motorcycle jacket, crazy expensive and crazy warm. If your riding in Alaska in January you are set. Probably a BMW rider, lol.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 8, 2019)

I tried my leathers on the other day, it weren't pretty.  I'm going to need another trip to Fox Creek before I do any serious riding.  I still weigh the same but it has been re-distributed!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 8, 2019)

@Cinister1 I hear ya, I stopped smokin weed for many a year except for the occasional toke now and then, so when I retired from work the same year we legalized rec pot here in Cali, I knew I’d be growin...but I’d get ripped after just a toke or two...I did it anyway and now my tolerance has increased a bit so I’m actually enjoying the smoke more...I don’t have good tasters though after smoking cigs too long...I quit’m a long time ago but apparently the damage has been done and I don’t get a lot of taste except for the berry type strains...I got a blueberry from MP here that I’m fond of...I do however really enjoy the scents of growing and flowering weed...weird that I can’t smell weed more than taste it...here I go rambling again, must be high...


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 9, 2019)

Need an expert on this one 
Done trimming and now curing 
Went through every jar this evening to make sure no mold or rot. It all looks great and is smelling pretty decent. But.........
Out of all my weed a single seed fell out. So again got out the magnifying glass. Nope. Can’t see anymore. Is this even possible??


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2019)

So my son looks at jacket and the receipt. He notices it was sent to a PO box and not my house. He googled the po box number and it comes back as a police code for cyber theft. Smoking too much sativas, getting paranoid.


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2019)

Cinister1 said:


> Need an expert on this one
> Done trimming and now curing
> Went through every jar this evening to make sure no mold or rot. It all looks great and is smelling pretty decent. But.........
> Out of all my weed a single seed fell out. So again got out the magnifying glass. Nope. Can’t see anymore. Is this even possible??


yes it is possible


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 9, 2019)

So in my ongoing investigation into hydro I got these things.  Now I understand how to use the meters but how do I use the cal solution?  Straight up or do you mix/ dilute it?   Din't come with directions


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 9, 2019)

I believe it’s straight up but I won’t bet on it...I guess I’d google your meter and see what they say about calibrating...


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2019)

straight up


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2019)

they're calibrating solutions so right out of the bottle


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 9, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Even 60* here this morning...got the doors on the house open and the cats are charging in one and out the other, cats love some cool air and get to acting all frisky at first arrival...plus eat 15 times a day when growing a new coat of fur for the winter. Those are some sweet looking plants Nov....being smelly in Veg is a good thing...they are eager to flower. Back into the AK47 this morning with the coffee...perfect blend for a OF like me lol. Smoke it while you got it.


----------



## novitius (Oct 9, 2019)

Morning OFC ! Have to go re up my doctors rec today. Get me back on file so I can try the boutiques of OH.  
Ya Nick, straight out of the bottle to another container. Dont want contamination!  
Thanks HP! They are looking good. I'm glad that I am able to make things happen in soil. THe last time I tried many years ago led to many bugs and much failure. I learned quicly to buy soil thats stored indoors.


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Ugh !
Root beer weed ?-- Yeah !- I'm need some ! --- Caps in my belly and the pipe is around somewhere?-- Low 70s and humid !-- I gotta find out what happened to the battery for my Scooter !--- Got a brand new carb and ready to ride when I get a battery !-- I need something in my belly to get the caps working -- Hey Little Debbie -- what's up girl !-


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 9, 2019)

Good morning ofc, power went out sometime after midnight last night...no telling how long this’ll last...and I don’t see a bit of wind here anyway which is supposedly the reason for the outage...I’m growing indoor and hydro...so I’m probably screwed...they say it could be as much as 7 days and I’m leaving in 2 days for almost a week...


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2019)

I got babies from these grape crosses !-- Candy Cane trying to crawl out the starter cubes --Sunset Sherbert and Sundae Driver are germing well too --
Black Berry Banana doing well too !-- Lemon -x- 3 coming up -'They gonna all germ looks like ?-- Got an aero box set up and waiting on them !-- at the same time we sexing the 1st set of babies !--Got a cloner waiting on them too  Gonna get my blueberry and who knows what else ?-Got 1 lonely Nurse Larry in the bunch !- Got my fingers crossed !-- They all bad to the bone !--


----------



## novitius (Oct 9, 2019)

dang Keef.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2019)

Morning all, 25 degrees forecast for here tonight. I need smudge pots stat. 
I will most likely not be on for a while, so much company coming to help, they will need food, as in breakfast lunch and dinner..... 
Bud is going to mulch with pine needles today to see if we can beat the freeze. The tarp is on... only a few days till we take um all down..
Keef, tractor... realtor?


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2019)

Good times to U Rose !- We'll be here !-- Go do family stuff !-
- Tractors and Realtors -- Don't foget about the big truck ?- It's a complicated life !-- 
Nov -- I kinda went too far on the seed ?-- It's my just jump in and figure it out later technique !-- A plan ?-- We don't need no stinking plan !-- Got the WI- x- BBSL revegged  and cloned -- I'm expecting about 4 girls from the ones I'm sexing--  by the time the WI finishes I'll have a selection of clones waiting thier turn !-- Then 25 % of bloom every 2 weeks until they start coming out every 2 weeks !-- Then my 4 part rotation can roll on !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2019)

It's not just "A" girl I'm looking for !-- I want the best representative of a variety I can find !--I could end up running it for years !--- I might go thru 3-4 girls from a variety !- For instance that Mimosa -x- Double Purple Dojo-- I will be wanting one with color and a pleasant terp profile -The 1st may be it but I'll need another to know --- I won't know these things for months -- The way Umbra does the "Bunch of " or "box of"- will throw lots of diversify - Makes U wonder if the plant from your extra seed will be better than the one U got ?-- It's a sick thing Umbra does  !--
I like it !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 9, 2019)

According to my power outage map, it looks like Umbra and mayhaps burnin1 will loose power today around noon...B1 is growin outside I think right b1...since I’m going to be gone for a week I’m thinking of putting my indoor plants out back but the problem is they are in coco chips and being fed 4 times a day with a pumped in nute solution...if I put them outside, they’ll be getting water once every two days and I don’t think that’ll work with coco...


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Power outages in windy and hot weather is the norm for us in Cali now.   P.G & E getting revenge for the State suing them for causing some of the fires we have had.  They should fix their faulty power lines, not shut off our power to avoid lawsuits from them.  What crazy times we live in now.   grrr


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 9, 2019)

They’re saying it could take up to 5 days to restore the power after because they have to inspect every power run before turning them back on...


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2019)

Katrina to the rescue !-- RE - May I suggest my Katrina trick ?-- U need a 12 volt deep cycle battery and a DC/AC  inverter -- a 12 volt solar panel would be a plus !-- Pull power thru the inverter to run your pumps thru a timer -- just doing that --battery last long time !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 9, 2019)

I have all of those things, trouble is they are in my motorhome and I’m driving it to the beach tomorrow...I may just pack these little girls up and take’m to the beach with me...they don’t take up too much room at the stage they are in...and I’ll feed’m by hand...


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2019)

May not be enough power to run your lights but that will keep your plants alive - 2 deep cycle batteries with solar panels  thru an inverter might ?--


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2019)

Sounds like a plan !


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2019)

Going to look at a place this afternoon wish me luck !


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2019)

Nope tommorrow !-- Sounds pretty much what I'm looking for !-- Only 2 bedrooms but the price is right !-- I can figure something out !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 9, 2019)

Afternoon farmers....Took a break from yard work for a hunk of that vanilla cake...I mean I been mowing and raking both...kinda need some cake I think lol. Sorry about the power outages...hope they are back on soon....I can relate...we get lots of them here. 25* all ready Ms Rose...hope you can keep you garden warm enough. Good luck on a new place Keef...I know your about ready to get on from where your at. Red wine balsamic vinegar glazed chicken breast...pan seared Normandy veggie mix....basmati rice....on the menu tonight. Peace ya'll


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2019)

Make me a plate HP - I'll be right over !- Save me a piece of that cake!
I need to get busy and get me a new e-cig rig -- Get back off this dam tobacco !-- I need one those hash oil carts too !-- Oh yeah -- Texas don't do that !-- Yet ?-- I need to quit taking so many caps too !-- I been getting way high too often !
Gonna go look at that place tommorrow and probably gonna buy it !-- Sunset Sherbert and Candy Cane need a place to grow !-- and lemon !- and blueberry -- and ....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 9, 2019)

Power came back on but our internet is still down so my sonoff switch won’t connect...I bypassed it for the lights but they control the feeding...I can switch the pump on manually but not if I’m not home...these plants are only a few weeks old so I think I’m just gonna take them with me and feed’m by hand...


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> According to my power outage map, it looks like Umbra and mayhaps burnin1 will loose power today around noon...B1 is growin outside I think right b1...since I’m going to be gone for a week I’m thinking of putting my indoor plants out back but the problem is they are in coco chips and being fed 4 times a day with a pumped in nute solution...if I put them outside, they’ll be getting water once every two days and I don’t think that’ll work with coco...


I don't get electricity from PG&E, just gas. Got home few minutes ago and still have power.


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2019)

HP I had a sample of dinner for lunch. Swedish meatballs with fettuccini and a fresh garden salad.


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2019)

Had to check in with the Gloman !-- He been out of service lately -- Things are tough but he holding his own !


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm gonna do what I can do to make life little easier on him !-- He have a big problem with pain right now and nothing to treat it !- -- Them steel knees are giving him a fit !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 9, 2019)

Good evening y’all...


----------



## Keef (Oct 9, 2019)

Ever wonder how many cannacaps in an ounce ?-- Me too !
I'm packing caps now !--I'll have to find out !-- My scales are at the beach !-- Nephew got some !-- I didn't have to help pull the tractor out the mud today -- That's a good thing !-- 
Going to look at that place tommorrow-- If I don't find a major flaw I'm write them a check !-- I'm still gonna need some new lights !-- Don't make me go off !-- I got a head Injury I can throw a hissy fit like U never seen !-- I act up so bad it scare me !-- Yeah I know less talk more pack caps !-- I'm on it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 10, 2019)

Hey Rose, have a pleasant and stress free harvest weekend, it sounds like you got some help! That’s cool...I look forward to hearing about it!


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 10, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...That was a fine lunch Umbra...that garden salad would have had a hand full of Feta cheese in it for my taste lol. Waiting on another cool front for tomorrow evening....decent rain and heading to the 40's for Sunday morning...that is going to feel soooo fine! Sitting here taking in the bouquet of the grow room....starting to smell Afghany in there for sure...a smell I never find repulsive.Gas has shot up here in the last week or so...paid $2.10 a gallon last week....hit me at $2.49 yesterday...did the wind change in Saudi Arabia??? Oh well....guess big oil needs a Xmas bonus.Enjoy that fine cannabis I see grown here!


----------



## umbra (Oct 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Paid $4.45/g last week in Healdsburg. Cooling off quickly out here.


----------



## drcree (Oct 10, 2019)

gooday all...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 10, 2019)

Good mornin ofc, speaking of gas’s...I get to go fill up that 75 gallon motor home gas tank...fortunately it’s already half full...


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 10, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Good mornin ofc, speaking of gas’s...I get to go fill up that 75 gallon motor home gas tank...fortunately it’s already half full...


Up to 1.50 a litre here. Highway robbery!


----------



## umbra (Oct 10, 2019)

Cinister1 said:


> Up to 1.50 a litre here. Highway robbery!


Did a trip to the Maritimes. Took the ferry from Maine. Woman I took with me said, why is gas so much cheaper in Canada? I laughed until tears came down my face. I said that's not per gallon, it's per liter. So multiply it by 4 and you're close. She said, that's crazy expensive. I just shook my head.


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 10, 2019)

Afternoon Everyone....hmmm guess $2.49 is not so bad after all....I knew gas was a bit higher in other areas....but not that high...distance from refinery's?...state taxes?...High population State?...that is outrageous.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 10, 2019)

$2.59 here, and its taxes Hollowpoint.   When I was in Va. they taxed extra for what they called "Summer Blend".  Now think about that for a minute.


----------



## umbra (Oct 10, 2019)

In Cali it is taxes. The people voted to pay more for clean air and road improvements, lol. Except the air is not cleaner and the roads are worse than before, but almond farmer got all the water they need


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 10, 2019)

They do the same thing here on the seasonal blend thing...claim one formula has a bit more energy per gallon lol...gotta charge them for that. They get us on the power bill here...8-10 bucks a month...environmental charge from our power company buying electricity from a natural gas fired power plant...even though there is a nuke plant 20 miles closer...plus there is one 70 miles South of here too ..guess they sale that power somewhere else.


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> Did a trip to the Maritimes. Took the ferry from Maine. Woman I took with me said, why is gas so much cheaper in Canada? I laughed until tears came down my face. I said that's not per gallon, it's per liter. So multiply it by 4 and you're close. She said, that's crazy expensive. I just shook my head.


Hahaha! Yes, sooo expensive especially here on the west coast. But that’s what BC means, Bring Cash!


----------



## umbra (Oct 10, 2019)

Green curry Thai chicken with basmati rice


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2019)

Sorry I missed out today !-- I bought me a little place !-- Well I haven't paid for it yet  -- I do that Monday or Tuesday !-- It's not exactly what I wanted but it'll do for what I want !--
Got some work to do to get it producing but it was made for a grow !--


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 10, 2019)

Not a fan of Thai food,  that's just a group of spices I don't care for.   When's the last time you had a plant finish early?  The GG4 I have has decided it's done at 53 days. I'm not taking it until Saturday but if I was ready she is.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 10, 2019)

After a long day, we’re at the beach!!! Someone gave my sister-in-law a pot plant that had been harvested...without knowing anything what so ever about growing weed, she revenged it and flowered it out in her back yard...I have no idea what it is but I’m about to smoke a bit and see what she got...


----------



## umbra (Oct 10, 2019)

Keef, congrats


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 10, 2019)

I missed that keef.  Congrats.  Now just disappear into the background and be a hermit until tx goes legit


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 11, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...All right!...Keef I hope  its everything you desire ....nothing like having your OWN place. It looks ready Nick and damn fine example of GG4...bet it will nail you to the couch. I like some Thai food... there is a nice Thai res. in town...Planet Thai...they do it up right. Its Friday...and I feel it this week...the phone is finally settling down some.Full moon Sunday...and there is a noticeable aggressiveness in the public this week...might wanna keep an eye out this weekend for crazies. Wishing all a cannabis Friday!


----------



## novitius (Oct 11, 2019)

Morning OFC. 
Congrats Keef!


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- It's not much but I don't need much !--Like Nick said I just need to fade into the background until Tx goes legal !-- Still sore but I got farming to do today -- I'll be transfering some baby seed plants into aero baskets and neoprene collars ( or what I call cups and collars )-- Some from Umbra-- Grape crosses a lemon and that Apricot Head thing !-- I'm be needing some caps and my pipe -- and some coffee !


----------



## umbra (Oct 11, 2019)

Good morning everyone. Chilly and feeling like Fall. Nothing scheduled today, lol. Got tons of gardening to do.


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2019)

Once again I am denied a lemon !-- I'm not accepting that !--Beeches !-- I got more seed !-- 2 outta 6 sprouted one looks like a corkscrew and the other is just as confused !- Root go down not up --stupid plant !-- Growing like a " U" !-- I don't know if either will make it !-- Lemon !--I ain't thru with U yet !-- We having a Noah rainout there
-- Umbra--Your  bunch of grapes crosses are looking good !--  Candy Cane -x- Bunch of Grapes -- all 6 seed germed and are now in aero cups - most of the Sundae Driver -x- BOG -- Sunset Sherbert-x- BOG  - only one Black Star -x - Apricot Head only 1 out of 6  !-- Black Berry Banana- x - BOG are also doing well - most if not all 6 will survive!
My other little plants should be showing sex soon -- blueberry chocolate -- Purple Mimosa -- I got the stacked blueberries !- Come on Nurse Larry !--(AK - x- BBSL)-x- (BPU- x- B.B. ) too --Oh I'm gonna hit the ground running !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 11, 2019)

Congrats on the new place keef, can’t wait to hear bout your adventures there...
So it put my girls up on the roof so no one will bother them and they should get about the most sun available...hopefully they won’t start flowering during the week we’re out here, only getting maybe 11 hours of good sun...but the power was too unreliable if left at home...
So farming at the beach...


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2019)

RE --That's the way we do !- they be fine !-
Scooter battery came in !-- I'm mobile although not legal yet -- I seem to have a problem with all this "legal" stuff !-- Anyway stay out my way --125 c.c of screaming power !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 11, 2019)

Don’t forget your football helmet!!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2019)

Where is that black football helmet ?-- Got to have a helmet- It's not the law I just have a problem with getting hit in the face !-- I did that !- I don't like it !-- Rain still coming and going !-- 
I told them -- Cheer up !-- Cheeto Jesus still on top the ground -- there's still a chance !- Not much of one ?--but - hang in there !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 11, 2019)

Cheeto Jesus, lol...
Sorry keef, don’t let me provoke you!!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2019)

I apologize it was a brain fart !-- I better learn to watch what I say being down here amongst the Aryan Brotherhood -- They get offended easy and offending people is one my unintended specialties !-- I have my concerns -- also got plenty bullets ! -- just in case ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 11, 2019)

Rose, I hope your harvest is going smooth...


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 11, 2019)

Afternoon Folks...Just hitting a dab or two...OK 3 or 4...its habit forming lol. Waiting on some rain...sowed some Florida mustard seed this morning...much rather it rain on them than using the hose...lightning tracker keeps saying strike 22 miles form your house...so its near by. Breaking Bad fans...El Camino A Breaking Bad Movie is out now Netflix...got decent rating...I watched most of the series...watch first episode swearing I would not like it...was hooked by Cranston Character...Walter White..."Chemistry is, well technically, chemistry is the study of matter. But I prefer to see it as the study of change."


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2019)

Let me vent a second ?-- The people wanting to sell that house want me to bring cash money -- I was born in the morning but it wasn't this morning !-- This ain't a dope deal !--there are plenty of safe money transfer options - If the deal pivots around me showing up with a big bag of cash ---keep waiting -- I will not be doing that !-


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2019)

Front moved thru -- weather cleared and it is cool -- I like it !-- Bring cash money ?-- I'm carry a large amount of cash I'm also gonna be packing heat -- Let's be civilized and just not go there ?-- Sorry guys they just got on my bad side !


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2019)

California burning again ?-- U know what that man said !-- If y'all would go out and rake the forest U wouldn't be in this mess !-- It's your own dam fault !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 11, 2019)

That man from New York City...?wut the h*ll does he know bout living in the forest...


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2019)

Dis **** keeps up I'm have to put on some long britches !--
It's chilly out there !-- Must be in the high 60s !-- Made me turn the a.c. off !-- Now I'm bout to get Friday night high !-- How high we going sarge ?-- To the top soldier-- to the top !-- I never been that high before ?-- I don't remember it if I was ?--but lead on !-


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2019)

I get high enough I might tell U the story of the Younger - Dryas or the little ice age !-- tell U about bears so big and bad they could run a horse down and eat it !-- Then one day they all died -- Most large animals on North America and the few 1st Americans all gone !-Clovis points bout all that's left from when we walked with the mega beast of North America - Then there was no one left alive on North America!
How do I know what happened ?-- U get high enough there's a book U should read It's called "The Akoshic Record "- It's right there for all to read -- If U know how ?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2019)

Ya know what keef,  Ya gonna need a lawyer anyway, just let him do the money thing.


----------



## QBCrocket (Oct 11, 2019)

Gday OFC , Just got back from a work stint in the bush central OZ ,back on the tools ,  I had a deeper understanding of the old saying  " Im to old for this shite " every morning , The girls where all good when I returned and picked last night some very heavy bud this time not huge but very chunky I reckon  4- 5Oz per plant at a guess stoked .
The ACT the home of our leaders decided to legalise 2 plants and 50 grams for personal use last week , so its all good for our politicians  but the rest of the nation is still illegal , *** , hope you all have a Bonza day


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 11, 2019)

Leave it to the politician’s to f stuff up


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Good evening OFC

Pacific Gas and Electric shut my power off on Wednesday  afternoon and turned it back on tonight.  This is just a scam to raise rates.  Time to bust up P.G. & E.   This is a monopoly and they constantly screw over the public because they can.


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 12, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Hell yeah Keef...we're ready ...in the mean time I will look for "that book"...curious to how the Nordic's arrived here....you left off on how the dark haired people arrived.Read...I can a bit,I guess....still confused by W & Y vowel thingy...lmao. B1 they have the same tactics around here...storm knocks power out for 5 days...your next bill will be higher than normal....even though you been on generator for 5 days...called and asked one time...told me it was all my appliances catching up...lmao...and your bill will jump at Xmas cause of your light decorations....whether you have any or not! They are the only game in town. The Gators be in the real Swamp tonight...show down Death Valley 7pm ........56* is sooo nice this morning. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 12, 2019)

Out on the porch in wmass for a little wake n bake n caffeine... I can see my breath ... or is that just smoke? Its low 50s here, good day to clear out the junk room and get it ready for a fresh coat of paint and a new engineered hardwood floor. $1.79/sqft on clearance for some Brazilian hardwood laminate, couldn't pass that up! My super stoner BFF is moving in for the winter to save up for her own house which means the plant allotment for my property just doubled: ) not that ive ever gone by the legal plant count lol... 
Okay time to motivate and go to the dump! Happy Saturday old farts!


----------



## umbra (Oct 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Slept late, lol felt good. Dogs needed to go out and they were hungry


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Morning all. Long weekend for us Canucks. Stayed in bed 2 hours too long. Back is burnin. Speaking of burnin we tried a few pipe loads of my grow. Rod thought is was great. Total clown show. I’m fighting a bug so really couldn’t enjoy as much. I shut it down early around 8 for some dinner. Funny to see my younger old fart being such a goof though. Hey Keef congratulations on the house. Good luck with your move too.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2019)

Good morning, well it has been challenging to keep the tent at 32 degrees. Brrr, poor plants. We are about a quarter done. One nephew and wife are here, daughter is here and two more nephews come today, we should finish tomorrow. So cold. 
RE, thanks for asking. Umbra, glad you got some rest. Nick, hi. Have fun with your beach plants on the roof, love it. Keef, get what you really want.


----------



## novitius (Oct 12, 2019)

It's 47 degrees out here this morning! My hidden clone is gone. No bumper of peyote critical. There wasn't much plant life around. I think it may have dried up rather than been discovered but who knows.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC

70 degrees and clear this morning.  I hope everyone is doing well.   

Hang in there Keef.  Find a good real estate agent who will work for you. I wish you all the best in your search.

It sounds like you are busy Rose.  Try to find a few moments of Zen during your hectic day.

Have a great day friends.


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 13, 2019)

Good Morning All...Another outstanding morning here...53* and clear...sky full of stars. Sorry to hear about the low temps in your area Ms Rose....that is why outdoor growing scares me...so many problems can happen and the depending on once a year harvest. Hate your clone is gone Nov...been a ruff year on outdoor gardening....we did not get a drop of rain when the front passed....so its a sprinkler on the veggie garden to get it going. Wishing all a peaceful and painless day!


----------



## thegloman (Oct 13, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Well, I finally am a LEGAL weed user!  After paying the Extortion price of $457.39 to the "doctor" and State.  Come January I also will be a LEGAL weed grower.
I can't begin to tell you how much stress that has removed from me.  Unfortunately I had to chop and destroy all I had going and on hand due to family snitch and creeper hassels, but now if I get some money I can buy some till I can grow.   IF I can come up with cash. lol.  Doesn't look promising on that front but this too shall pass.
I hope y'all are doing well. 
I miss being able to stop in every day but soon that should change too.
Peace out yall!

Ps. Keef
You know what's up bro!  Don't Dare show up with CASH!
Lots of ppl die for Much less than you would have.


----------



## novitius (Oct 13, 2019)

Morning OFC! The first frost hit this morning. If the clone had been there, I'd have been a day early 
I bet everyone is really stressed right now if they got plants outside or coming down. I hope it all goes well!!!
I've been smokin on some Catfish. 22%. It's pretty good. I got some Koko too  thats 26%. 30 minutes after I left the shop I got a text saying they got Chocolope and Garlic cookies, both at or above 30%. That'd be a 100 for 5.66 grams here in Ohio....lames. 
Anywho, enjoy your Sunday OFC!


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Been having to do Keef stuff --After explaining that this ain't a dope deal and I wasn't born yesterday -- We still on for the house - I'll have a realtor there --Close Wednesday I think ?
Got an aero box with 34 grow holes that is mostly full with new baby plants and another with WI-x- BBSL clones and room for some cuts from those plants that are sexing -- I'm a little behind where I wanted to be but I can make it work
 !-- I got to make one more mighty push to get back to Corpus and bring everything over !-- Chilly and damp today !-- I don't think I'm do anything !


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Wake n bake today, lol. Smoking some GDP x BPU and a hot cup of coffee. Dogs are in bliss, gave them soup bones for breakfast. Took some cuts and popping some beans.


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2019)

I kilt 2 boys and I got a Blueberry Chocolate girl !--


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 13, 2019)

Morning all OF’s
Weighed in dry and clean 14 ounces yesterday. Pretty pleased. Will start vacuum sealing next week and sending out to my good friends & family. 
Been totally knocked down by a f$&@ing cold so a very lazy long weekend for me.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 13, 2019)

G'day everyone.  It was supposed to frost last night.  Didn't quite make it but it came close.  If these hillbillies don't have their harvest done they better git busy!  Took the gg4 yesterday, I got a wedding to go to on the 26th and I wanted some good smoke to take with for unwinding after.  I'm moving a Sonic screwdriver into flower today.  I have tried to grow this thing twice now and had problems both times.  This time I'm going to have success.  I'll get it under my scrog net and let her run.  It tends to stretch a lot and should be a perfect scrog.  I plan on growing a gg along with her but this time I'm going to grow it vertical and see how it produces that way.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 13, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

I think I will take a drive through gold country today.  Maybe visit a few little known ghost towns,  The weather is nice.

Have an awesome day guys.


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2019)

That I'm not doing anything today thing I said ?-- Nevermind !-- I got volunteered !-- I don't like to be volunteered -- I also got some farming done -- Temp stayed in high 60s -low 70s -- That would be "F" not "C" -- Then the big pit bull decided the scooter couldn't leave the yard !-- I put a move on her and got out --Popped a wheelie and off I went - but- She passed me then blocked the road and made me take the scooter back to the yard !-- Can't get no respect on a scooter !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2019)

Stuck my head out the door and Precious is guarding her new scooter -- I stepped off the porch to voice my objection - that's when the big black dog came around the corner at a run -- He wasn't taking Precious new scooter ! -- She rose to the challenge and came out to meet him -- Just so happen they met in hard mock battle right where I was -- I started out standing up but I went down hard in a tangle of dogs ! --They didn't care !-- dog stepped on my face -- don't know which one ?-- Black dog is gone now - Precious back over by her scooter acting like nothing happened -- I was there don't be acting like nothing happened !--- Who stepped on my face ?-- I hope that's mud ?-- I'm take some caps -- smoke my pipe -- I don't even like that scooter anyway !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 13, 2019)

Hey ofc...hope y’all are well...we high and we at the beach...we got a projector and we’re watchin scary movies, as a bonus, there are skunks roaming about...cheers!!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2019)

I don't do scary movies !-- My mind works different than most cause the way I was trained -- I see injuries and think - what do we need to fix this ?--but I ain't afraid of Freddy Krueger ! -- Dude who brings a knife to a gunfight can't be that bright ?-- Be kinda hard to catch me without no knees ?
Some might wonder-- would I have the guts to pull the trigger ?-- Hellyess !-- Till It's empty and I got no more bullets !-- Then I use it like a club and if I have to ?--We dance with sharp steel !-- I will cut U up no problem !-- I ain't going down easy !-- Horror movie ?-- Only if I get to be the monster !
Bad dog messing with a Son of a Beach !


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 13, 2019)

Holy hell I think the greatest truth of the universe is, the older the house, the more generations of Harry Homeowner Handyman have had a chance to muck it all up. Pretty sure I found self adhesive vinyl drawer liner being used as drywall tape today while I was cutting out a bad corner in my guest room that had several layers of paint and a very odd crinkle to the joint... took an hour with a sharp knife and then about a quart of spackle to rebuild it... guys I just don't even know. Is it ok to chase down the Previous Homeowner and just kinda, idk... slap them?
Screw this adulting on weekends nonsense.


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 14, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Monday is biting on the ankles all ready....been a fine weekend though...lots of cool air...projects went smooth and all my teams won...my what a great country it is! This run continues to add bulk and weight to the flowers...still being impressed by the QB leds...nothing bad to say yet...all though a couple of the plants were pigs...ate everything offered...burped twice and showed a deficiency lol. Gave them larger portions and they are doing Buddha smiles again. Wishing all a fine Cannabis day!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 14, 2019)

Good morning old farts,  I have outdone myself this time... got up early and drove to work in the next state over aaaannnnnd...
It's a holiday.
How's YOUR brain functioning this morning?

Also: first frost in northern Franklin county Massachusetts.


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2019)

Morning OFC !- I feel like I got hit by a train !-- Precious and Bruno did a job on me !-- No blood or broken bones just -- Oh !-- it hurts when I do this !-- 
Need to heal up and get on my feet !-- I got a grow room to build !-- 2 bedrooms and a bath all open floor space -- Got to figure out how to divide it up !-- Right now I'm leaning towards a wash room for the washer and dryer and  divide the rest into veg and bloom -- It doesn't have to all happen before I start the grow -- I got 2 aero boxes with 34 grow holes each coming over that should be enough ?-- They not full -- I got what I need -- I hope to add another girl or 2 in the next day or so !-- 
What is this thing "Frost" ?-- We don't get that !


----------



## umbra (Oct 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC. 6 am conference call and the day starts


----------



## drcree (Oct 14, 2019)

gooday all.  was out whacking on felled oak yesterday.  what a great day to be out in the woods


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I think I may harvest my 2 Purple Punch plants this week.  They are about 4 feet tall and mostly buds and not bushy with leaves.  My 2 Banana Kush and 4 Banjos don't look so good.  More yellow leaves than normal.  They got leaf spot while in bud and I said eff it and didn't spray them with copper fungicide even though I have an unopened container of it.  I just don't like to spray anything on my plants during bud even though they say it is safe.  The leaf spot did not kill the plants, just made them lose some leaves.  They are otherwise healthy.  The Purple Punch got the leaf spot, but it did not make the leaves yellow and those two look healthy.  I guess Purple Punch is a pretty hardy strain.  My new favorite strain to grow. ha ha  I didn't put those out on the deck until late June.  The others I put outside in May.  They are so bushy I was kinda glad to lose some leaves on those.  I may post pics and get laughed off of this forum. sigh

Stinkyattic: I helped a friend renovate a house he bought a few years back.  They had some fire damage in that house at one time and a previous owner had painted over the blackened wood among other things.  

Keef:  I am glad you are designing a new grow.  That will be fun to set up.

It was a busy weekend for me as it was for many of us.  This is a Ben-Gay Monday for us old timers. 

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 14, 2019)

Good Monday morning to you all...today I’m saying screw it, I just ain’t going to work...put another log on the fire and lite up a doob...I ain’t goin to work tomorrow either...cheers old farts!!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm hoping I get better reception at the house than here !-- Building a new grow room might be fun the 1st time --but--I never seem to get **** right the 1st time !-- I'm gonna set on it a week or so before building anything  -- Setting up a water pharm be a little different than a dirt farm ?-- I got my one brain cell working on it but the place will dictate what I do -- Need to get in there with a tape measure ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2019)

Good morning, I think i made about 50 shots of espresso the last 5 days. It was wonderful to have my nephews here helping trim along with our daughter. Fun stuff. My family is funny. at least we think we are.  I will be taking a bath and napping for a couple of days. Keef did you find a place?
Umbra, your a great employee. pretty cool pot friend too. Re, i am with you. lets smoke this stuff and nap.


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2019)

Yes I did find a place Rose -- It's not mine yet but we should close this week -- It's not perfect I would perfer more isolation but I can make it work -- Best place to hide something is sometimes right in the open ?-- Weather is changing and I'm having some face problems-- and a big dog stomped on my face too -- on my bad side - I got up yesterday and decided it was a good day for a dog to stomp my face -- Who would expect that ?--


----------



## Keef (Oct 14, 2019)

Got 3 girls and 5 more still waiting to show sex -- 2 stacked blueberries --( GDP-x- BPU )-x- ( BPU-x- B.B.) and a Blueberry Chocolate -- (GDP - x- BPU)-x- BOC 
 Come on Nurse Larry !-- It's not a boy -- yet ?--


----------



## umbra (Oct 14, 2019)

Home from work. Lite day.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 14, 2019)

Evening Folks, Hope that you all had a wonderful day. Just hanging out Puffin on some Papaya. 
  Enjoy Ciao


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 15, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Wake n Bake with some Black Pearl here today...got some nice slow rain yesterday...just a couple tenths but it helps and they say more for today. Gas fell $.25 cents a gallon here over the weekend...I hope it is passed on in your area's...got to be a economics major to keep up with oil prices. My coffee cup is empty so I better shove off and do something productive or get in trouble...which ever comes first lol. Smoke it while you got it!


----------



## novitius (Oct 15, 2019)

Morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- I got locked out of MP and now I'm not -- Do not know how or why !-- Just glad to be here !


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2019)

I never seen a hash oil cart like this one ?-- Took one the cartridges I use for vaping nicotine and filt it up with da 710 and I be dammed if it don't work just fine !-- I'm digging this and some caps bout to kick in ?-- I'm be high - high !-- 
I don't think I'm be getting that house -- House belong to one person -- Land to someone else and Keef is out !---I would want cash money too if it wasn't mine to sell !--- Got the realtor on it -- Nice lady gonna hook Uncle Keef up !


----------



## umbra (Oct 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 15, 2019)

Good morning ofc, hope everyone has a mile high day!  Cold here this morning, feels great.


----------



## umbra (Oct 15, 2019)

Well, I'm not going anywhere. Truck is dead. Tow truck is on the way


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I have not been myself lately.  My Mom is rapidly losing her war with cancer.  At some point I may take a break from this wonderful forum.  If so I will be back.  Thank you all being here.


----------



## novitius (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey Burnin1 we're with you. Don't be afraid to vent. You can always send a pm too. Much love and prayers your way!


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2019)

Storm moving in !-- Heavy rain thunder and lightning !-- Dogs ain't happy !-- I don't need anything out there !-- 
Maybe a chili dog ?--or some pizza ?- but I can get by !-- Maybe some KFC ?-- I like some yard bird !-- A big pot of soup would even work ?--  Dogs say put the phone down we scared -- hold us !-- big sissies !
Wait !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 15, 2019)

Back home from the beach, good to go and good to get back...my pot is safely back in the box and the lights are on...we’ll see how many bugs I brought back with me...
Burnin1, sorry bout your moms situation...I know it’s tough...we’ll be here but we’ll miss your commentary...take care!


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 16, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Wishing B1 and Mom Peace and Serenity in your troubled times......Getting some drought breaking rain over night...heavy at times this morning...couple inches at least woo hoo! Turning cooler and sun coming back out!....This system is heading up the East coast when it leaves here. Knocking some AK47 around this morning with the coffee...Thinking of switching to Pro-Mix for my next run...Fox Farm Ocean Forrest/Happy Frog is fine and dandy but their Strawberry Fields is a bit hot for my taste...grabbed a bale of Pro-Mix and making some hot soil with it. Sounds like the rain has stopped so off for a walk...hate it is dark..... missing all the wildlife. Have a Cannabis Wednesday !


----------



## Keef (Oct 16, 2019)

Morning OFC  !-- It's storming power was off for several hours and just came back on -- Feeling beat up today -- I'll catch up later !


----------



## novitius (Oct 16, 2019)

Afternoon OFC. God's kicking me around again. I'm not sure which one it is but I pissed it off good!


----------



## drcree (Oct 16, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> I have not been myself lately.  My Mom is rapidly losing her war with cancer.  At some point I may take a break from this wonderful forum.  If so I will be back.  Thank you all being here.


our prayers are with you your mom and family.  sorry bud.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 16, 2019)

Good afternoon, Burnin, i am so sorry about your mom. It is so very hard. Be kind to yourself and grieve when you need to. I promise it gets better but it takes a while. 

Had the best harvest with the Miller kids.. They are smart and fun and trim well. It is an annual tradition i hear... lol I am glad. I am jarring some early trimming. Pennywise, the medicine is in the jar.. woohoo.  Bud is still trimming lambs bread.. I better go help. I hope you are all as well as can be expected at our age. ha.


----------



## Keef (Oct 16, 2019)

I got no words that would do anything for U Burnin1 !-- I'm sorry !
Hey Rose sounds like good times -- We gonna remind U it'll all be OK  next year when U start freaking out close to harvest !-- I'm down in the face today !-- Dam dog stomping on it didn't help -- 60-70 lb dogs stepped right on my left cheek and nose !-- 
Been watching the news today -- Somebody needs to tell me again -- How da "F" did we get here ?-- People be taking theyass  out and vote next time I bet ?-- We don't need the Kurds any more--- Turkey U can wipe them out if U want ?
Money more important to the Criminal than the lives of our allies !-- Make me sick !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 16, 2019)

When checking on a Sativa dominant strain, should one hope for amber trichomes? I’m hoping for something with an alert high but not necessarily speedy...I’ve got full cloudy trichs right now...I was also hoping for a little purple color in the flowers since my temps have been a bit chilly but I’m not seeing that at all...I’m also hoping to harvest before we get another big storm system...couple of rain possibilities this week but they don’t appear real stormy...just not a lot of sun warmth either... 
glad you got your harvest in Rose!!!good for you and your family!!!my sister in law made some brownies from her pot but I think she may have cooked all the thc out of them...they were a little too done and they didn’t bring anything to the high...I don’t know how she made them either...I’m going to try and help her make some useable edibles...speaking of, I need that recipe for gummies as I’m giving them for Xmas presents....check my new avatar, I found it on the inside of a porta potty at the beach...cheers!!!


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 16, 2019)

Afternoon folks...Cool avatar 2RE...This turned into a fine afternoon...had the left over rain and mist this morning but that gave way to sunshine and 63*...perfect t-shirt weather. Been outback sitting behind the bamboo smoking a large Black Pearl J...the cool air and the cannabis taste sure go together. Squirrels are burning the tree tops up out there...cool air has them frisky and fussy.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 16, 2019)

Sitting here enjoying the chilly weather myself.  Smoking my gg4. Not cured yet but already smooth.


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 16, 2019)

Jars are curing up nicely.
Still hunting for next year. Seeds are more expensive than gasoline! And of course no guarantees they will sprout. Lots of time to look I guess. You all have a good night.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 16, 2019)

My girls are really slow this year probably because I started them late after a grow of some autos that didn’t do so well either...These Girls are fairly small but they are making some nice big buds...bigger than I have ever grown in the past...Well two of them are...I have an auto growing now as well and it’s doing okay just lesser bud weight I think...I think the biggest producer will be the Harlequin girl, she’s got some nice fat buds and the purple haze is doing well and I’m most excited about that one...these are the outside girls...inside are the beach girls and we’ll see how they do over the next couple months...cheers y’all, me and the missus are out enjoying the cool evening here but bout to go rustle up some grub...
Down below is Jozi just chillin in camp with one of her favorite play things...she got a little attitude...


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 17, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> My girls are really slow this year probably because I started them late after a grow of some autos that didn’t do so well either...These Girls are fairly small but they are making some nice big buds...bigger than I have ever grown in the past...Well two of them are...I have an auto growing now as well and it’s doing okay just lesser bud weight I think...I think the biggest producer will be the Harlequin girl, she’s got some nice fat buds and the purple haze is doing well and I’m most excited about that one...these are the outside girls...inside are the beach girls and we’ll see how they do over the next couple months...cheers y’all, me and the missus are out enjoying the cool evening here but bout to go rustle up one grub...
> Down blow is Jozi just chillin in camp with one of her fave prime play things...she got a little attitude...
> View attachment 255655
> View attachment 255656


So 2RE are the ones shown here your Harlequin and purple haze?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes...


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 17, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...hit 47* this morning....yellow jackets are very aggressive right now...hunting food for the  winter...they always get like this right before a frost. They will try to take anything sweet...do not sit a sugary drink down or they will take it over. Those buds are nice and fat 2RE and ol Jozi is looking good too...she is like ...how long to T-day and a drum stick lol. My cats continue to eat like pigs...10 times a day...and that is just their food!...Bobcat is sure to hit me up for anything I eat...she has to have "her cut" of any food brought out....I have a cracker break at 10am and 3pm when I am home...Ritz crackers with PB in them...I promise...you can open that cracker package in a hurricane and she will hear you out in the yard....and demand "her cut" lol. Wishing all a great day with their fur babies.


----------



## novitius (Oct 17, 2019)

Morning OFC! 48 outside this morning. It's cold. I'm out of bud. What am I gonna do? Dispensaries are expensive here.... It's gonna be a long, stressful, exciting round of growing this time.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 17, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Its colder than a well diggers arss this morning! However the sun is out and Green Santa stopped by my place yesterday.  I'm feeling much better now.  Thanks Santa!
Busy painting at the church today.  Its gonna be a good day!
Novitas
I wish I could help you out.  I had been out for a while myself.
I hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## umbra (Oct 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey Gloman, thanks. I just got to make what I can afford stretch. I'll be ok. I picked up some of the Chocolope a couple hours ago. I smoked about a bowl of it. Much better. Less is more right?


----------



## thegloman (Oct 17, 2019)

I hear that Nov!
I browsed around at the 1 dispensary I'm allowed to use.
Trinity.  Another of Illinois "control" rules so we don't get 1 penny past the tax man.
They have a great selection but OMG they are mighty proud of their products.   I can't understand how ANYBODY can pay those prices.  Certainly not Me!


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 17, 2019)

Morning folks.  Nov, you need to veg for another week next time (;  I on the other hand am in a very grumpy mood.  Please ignore any ignorant posts from me today.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 17, 2019)

I sometimes get a little sour myself...I get frustrated because things I used to do and took for granted, I struggle with today...and it ain’t hard stuff either...or just trying to find or remember something that I just had or thought...seems I’m forever losing something that I need or use often...


----------



## novitius (Oct 17, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> , you need to veg for another week next time (; I


 Darn Skippy. This shites rollin now. Cloning as soon as I have the time and flipping shortly after. Then I'll just don't some more in to flower. Hopefully


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 17, 2019)

No end to painting when the weather dries up for the Official New England Get Ur Sh*te Together season!!! Low humidity except for the storm that is almost done blowing through, perfect time to finally address the junk room oops I mean guest room...was fun to discover the ceiling fixture isn't on a dedicated breaker (yay, knob n tube), my beep beep stick had a dead battery (not that you can even really trust them with knob n tube either due to neutral line switch location),  so I had to kill the main and wrestle down the disgusting old fan by flashlight. All better now. Got the 42 miles of Victorian trimwork spruced up, and miraculously the dog didn't end up covered in paint despite his efforts to the contrary. He is out cold snoring now thankfully.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 18, 2019)

@stinkyattic I missed “get $hit done” season in NCal...I needed to paint the exterior but I didn’t...I needed to fix a couple things prior and those things just don’t seem to get done...I’m really going to try the next “git’r done” season...I’m counting on y’all to remind me now...
A bit chilly tonight, well not for you northerners...I’m sittin in my garden tonight, almost 11pm but it’s so nice and an almost full waning moon...well as I said a bit brisk but bundle a bit and have a smoke and a beer, it ain’t  bad...
Went out to the local concert hall tonight and saw these guys...from the Pacific Northwest...I think...I did enjoy myself...
Good night y’all...


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 18, 2019)

Morning OFC...Well I guess I would take the dogs job on that painting....flop out on bed lol. We have the Great River Balloon Race this weekend...lots of hot air balloons and good entertainment. The balloons only fly if the weather is nice...no winds above 5 mph...even if they cannot fly due to a tropical system passing to the East...they will still have the balloon glow and performers. Everyone is welcome! Hitting some plush berry with the coffee today..Friday is calling loudly.Nov, GM sorry ya'll running low...that's a bummer. Wishing all a stress and pain free day.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 18, 2019)

Good morning yall!
H.P. 
I love your pics.   The critters know what's up!  lol

I'm feeling MUCH better today after green Santa dropped in.
Sometimes we take having all we want for granted.   Thanks Green Santa!
 Supposed to have help today painting but who knows.  The younger generation just doesn't seem to want to work at all anymore.
I hope you All have a great day!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 18, 2019)

Happy painting Glo Man! Sending you camaraderie and good cheer from another busy bee covered in little white speckled n smears!


----------



## thegloman (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks stinky!
Having only 1 hand these days makes for a comedy show for others.  I get almost as much on Me as I do the job! However I still seem to get more done than most. Maybe cuz everybody else
Is laughing so much!


----------



## novitius (Oct 18, 2019)

Morning OFC! I'm feeling much better now too. HP that was totally me for about 2 days. RAWR.  The Chocolope is good stuff. It is Gypsy Chocolope cultivated by Riviera Creek. The name Gypsy and the story of Choco rings a small bell somewhere in my memory. I seem to remember hearing/reading that Gypsy had a counterfeit chocolope... Old memory from many years back I think. Am I right? Anybody know anything?
I'm being beckoned, I'll be back in a bit!


----------



## umbra (Oct 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC.
 Gypsy Nirvana is a crappy breeder who got busted in the UK, lol. Subcool worked as his breeder for a couple years after he got out of prison. Subcool was from Florida and got 5 years for growing. When he got out, he moved to Holland. Subcool was a member here for a short time. He had nothing good to say about Gypsy or the beans he sells.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 18, 2019)

Good morning old farts, the sun is up and I think it’s Friday...I’ll check the calendar just to be sure...


----------



## novitius (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks Umbra! I had a feeling you would know some history about Gypsy. TBH, it's a good buzz. The label says 29.6 thca. About .16 CBD. It makes me forget and get over what I was mad about ten minutes ago. Very useful recently. 
 I just remember negative context associated with Gypsy. It would've been cool to meet Subcool. I imagine he's backed off into somewhere much more private.


----------



## umbra (Oct 18, 2019)

Subcool has been absent from IG after his divorce from Mz Jill and she told everyone about his meth addiction


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 18, 2019)

Afternoon Growers...Fine day in the Delta...pleasant temps and the people are acting decent lol. Home made chili and cheddar jalapeno cornbread...its for dinner. Hoping your evening is splendid !


----------



## novitius (Oct 18, 2019)

So much more private than I thought. I want expecting him to be hiding out in the bathroom. 

Hollowpoint, I'm swinging by for a bowl of chili!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 18, 2019)

miss Harlequin is getting shaggy...maybe another week or so...if the weather holds...I think we have some sunny days still in the schedule...the other two may need more time...not sure I have enough time...


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 19, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Wake n bake with some blueberry today...getting low on it...needing to drop a couple in the soil for next run.Almost that time again to be planning the next run...approaching mid-flight on this one. The work Gods have smiled on me today(I think) and I have the day off...so its a day of chores and mixing some hot soil up.I guess I have the grow bug bad....get a day off and its like...how can I better serve my plants...lmao. Smoke it till ya drop!


----------



## zigggy (Oct 19, 2019)

good morning everyone ,,,,have been working 65 to 70 hour weeks ,,,,the boy is fine ,,,ordered some seeds from attitude seeds ,,,I was high when I placed the order ...I saw they gave you a 20 % discount for cash orders ,,,so my order was just under 300$,,60$ discount for cash ,,,so I put 260 in the envelope and sent it off ...waited about 20 days then I started to worry,, I sent them about three emails and got no response,,,,finally after 30 days I checked there web site and my order was "dispatched",,,,so a week after being dispatched it still has not arrived ,,,hoping for the best ,,,I can clone very good but my germination skills needs work ,,,ive been cloning for 10 years ,,I have not germinated a seed in many years but im gonna give it a shoot ,,,fingers crossed,,,,


----------



## novitius (Oct 19, 2019)

Morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Still a bit under the weather -- It may have been funny but the dog bruised my face up pretty good !-- Twisted me up some when I went down so I been making grandpa noises when I move !-- Moving slow ! -- My cannacaps are helping !
Good deal Gloman !-- Take care of yourself !
Zig - I hope U get your seed soon -- I'm with U -- I would rather clone !-- What Did  U order ?
I got this batch of babies sexed -- I ended up with 3 blueberry -- 2 Blueberry Chocolate and this AK thing ! -( AK -x- BBSL)-- x-( BPU -x -BB )-- Waiting to see if smashing 2 dominates together like that will get me something different ?
Already took my cuts and got them rooting -- so I end up with them and WI-x- BBSL -- 4 clone lines from that planting -- Umbra's Grape crosses coming up next -- Started them in my bio foam cubes -- Tore the foam gently off and placed the sprouts into aero cups and collars -- They kicking it now !--I think I lost 2 out of 26 in the transfer -- Lots of Indica in these babies Umbra !-- Just like I like !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2019)

I just want to point out an observation -- If U got a big sack of cannacaps ?-- Everybody says they're sick !--Some really are and some  of them is lying ! --

Edit :-- Just want to point out a problem I got !-- I got me another e-cig for my nicotine so I can get off tobacco again -- So I got an e-cig with nicotine and that other one right there got hash oil in it -I keep getting confused !--- Like Nov - I had to pick one up at the dispensary -- (U know Texas got no dispensaries !)--!- If I was driving and I was the cop who pulled me over ?-- Straight to jail !- Get that lit up stoner off the street right now ! - He a danger to himself and others !-- No !-- I don't want a toke and U don't need one either !-- Where my handcuffs ?-- Get your highass in the car !- U going to jail !


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 19, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> miss Harlequin is getting shaggy...maybe another week or so...if the weather holds...I think we have some sunny days still in the schedule...the other two may need more time...not sure I have enough time...
> View attachment 255690


Your Miss Harlequin looks fabulous! I would love to try growing this #1 on my list but it would never make it this long here in BC. Dam!


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2019)

I need a better High CBD !-- maybe Harley ?
Just got some more WI clones transplanted to dirt !-- WI would stand for -- (The White -x- Nepal Indica )-( straight out the House of Umbra)- x- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- I threw some out too -- Keep the best !-- Leave the rest !-- I think I got enough for the nephew and I ?--More WI clones than U can shake a stick at ! -- Gonna have to bloom that mother plant again -- she plenty ready !


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2019)

Mz Cinister -- I got an assignment for U if U choose to accept it ?-- I'm looking for something out of Canada I almost laid hands on once before but it was denied to me !-- It's called U.B.C. Chemo !-- I would also like the Pink Kush but Billy is on to me !-" Billy Buds Clones and Seed"
UBC Chemo is not one of his !--


----------



## umbra (Oct 19, 2019)

Good morning friends. Leisurely morning wake n bake.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 19, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Hope y'all having a great day!
Its awesome weather here today! 61 and sunny!    
Enjoy!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 19, 2019)

@Cinister1 I've never ordered from them but these guys I think are in Seattle but they ship to Canada, least according to their web site...
https://elev8seeds.com/strains/harlequin-cbd/
Good morning y’all, keef, umbra, Cinister1, gloman, Nov, HP...Zigggy, you should prolly take a day off...that’s a lotta hours...hey Rose, hope your doing well and recovering from that hard harvest work...we miss you when your gone...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 19, 2019)

zigggy said:


> good morning everyone ,,,,have been working 65 to 70 hour weeks ,,,,the boy is fine ,,,ordered some seeds from attitude seeds ,,,I was high when I placed the order ...I saw they gave you a 20 % discount for cash orders ,,,so my order was just under 300$,,60$ discount for cash ,,,so I put 260 in the envelope and sent it off ...waited about 20 days then I started to worry,, I sent them about three emails and got no response,,,,finally after 30 days I checked there web site and my order was "dispatched",,,,so a week after being dispatched it still has not arrived ,,,hoping for the best ,,,I can clone very good but my germination skills needs work ,,,ive been cloning for 10 years ,,I have not germinated a seed in many years but im gonna give it a shoot ,,,fingers crossed,,,,


Hey zigggy. I’ve purchased from attitude before. After the order goes to dispatch it seems like it takes a couple weeks still. There is a trick to using a credit card with them though I know you were looking for the cash discount. If you ever need to use a credit card though if you check out using British pounds it will let you use a card. Maybe they have changed but that was how they used to do it.


----------



## novitius (Oct 19, 2019)

I think today is the day I'll get to clone! I wish I could clone myself. Man... I'd have Nov clones working a room around the clock.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 19, 2019)

Anybody else have one of them days its just too nice to work?
I ate some canna caps and started the fall clean up of the flower beds.  About a half hr. Into it I just gotta go sit in the shade and watch nature.  lol


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2019)

Zig after some Gorilla Glue ?-- I'm buy me some more seed one day - I just got a mess of this Texas born and bred **** to figure out ? - then there's Umbra's grape crosses ?-- I know what lots the stuff I bred will do but I don't know about these grape crosses !
Yo Gloman -- Glad U getting some pain relief !-- 4 is my dose but 3 would probably be plenty caps ? -- They will slow U down !-- Nice buzz though !--
Nov - I got my cloning done -- I'm not so sure about this dirt farming **** but I'm learning -- Right now there is a bunch of stuff in dirt but I also got a couple aero boxes working !-- 2 maybe 3 weeks I'll sex the grapes -- After that I'll have my harem and it's time to get set up and crank it out -!-- Get my 4 part rotation back up and running !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2019)

It's nice down here too !- Got on my scooter to go for a ride and Precious said where U think U going ?-- I tried to bluff my way passed but she don't bluff !-- Had to park the scoot !
Before one of us gets hurt - I don't like road rash !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi Guys, thank you RE for missing me.. Processing, putting buds in jars takes a minute.. So, this isn't the place to post this probably, but you guys are my friends. I have to have a biopsy on Tuesday. I did a repeat mammogram and they told me to come back for a biopsy. I am trying not to freak as i know 90 % are negative. But, my sister and two aunts are making me nervous. It would be ironic if someone that is constantly full of thc could get this. I tried not to tell ya, but i couldn't keep it to myself. Think good thoughts would ya?

So did i tell you the rehab kids moved in? Last week. so far it is weird but ok. I have the best husband ever. I wouldn't want to be married to me sometimes.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 19, 2019)

Rose-Mrs Fogey had to get a biopsy after a mammogram showed something last spring. She was pretty freaked out about it but the biopsy came back fine and she has very little THC in her. Sending positive thoughts your way(and if there is a God, he will pay attention since I am negative nearly all the time)...


----------



## thegloman (Oct 19, 2019)

Hang in there Rose!
Like you said, 90% are neg.  That's pretty good odds where I come from.
Sending positive juju and prayers your way.  Believe in our plant.  She will see you through.


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2019)

Oral doses daily !-- Have I ever said that ?-- Rose gonna be fine !-- Cancer can't survive in the presence of THC at a certain level !-- Let me say this ONE MORE TIME !--Oral dose of decarb daily !--  Smoking is for pleasure !-- Medical benefits come from eating decarb !-- Cancer- depression -- PTSD --Pain -- So many things it would help but not if U don't eat it !
I can't prove it but THC/CBD resets the control organs in your body !-- That's why it will lower A1C -- It doesn't treat diabetes it treats the control mechanism that causes unstable blood sugar !-- Does that make any sense ?-


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2019)

i take rso every night and have for a few years. Thanks peeps.


----------



## novitius (Oct 19, 2019)

Hey Rose! They're probably just bilking the insurance company. I'm glad your harvest went well.


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2019)

Don't send me back to the OR !-- 20 years !- I seen too much !-- The diagnoses will be calcium deposits in the tissue !-- Only way to be sure is with a biopsy !-- Or a benign " blue" tumor -- don't remember what It's called but It's blue and it's in a membrane -- means when it comes out - it all comes out in a sack !


----------



## novitius (Oct 19, 2019)

@umbra   your BoC looks great! It shot up in week 2 and then filled in this past week. I think week 4 is beginning now, have to double check. The   L Og x L Th x Or L started small and in the last week has matured as well. She's got some big fat leaves. I feel like it nearly doubled in size in the last 7 days.  They both have a great small.
 I tried to fim the BoC. I ended up with 3 shoots but have done no other trimming as of yet to either. Other than clones. I'll get some pics up tonight.
Edit: I'm in week 5


----------



## Keef (Oct 19, 2019)

Nov -- I got 2 of those lemons -- They labeled --L3 -- Lemon has eluded me but I got more seed !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 19, 2019)

Jozi tried on her halloween costume...


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 19, 2019)

Hey Miz Rose, wishing you the best and betting on the good odds for a clean bill of health! My close friend has had multiple biopsies come back not worrisome, and eventually her new doc started grilling her about her supportive undergarments and sho' nuff turns out sometimes the girls get cranky about uncomfortable hammocks! Who knew! Let's hope it's something simple! And sounds like you will have plenty to keep your mind busy while you wait for the results.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 20, 2019)

Good evening folks.  I went and checked in on my remote garden this evening.  Ya wanna see a garden totally out of control?  Sure ya do.  just a minute....


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 20, 2019)

Chaotic Good


----------



## QBCrocket (Oct 20, 2019)

gday OFC hope you all havn a cracking day , tried my hand at raising some seeds couple weeks ago before I went bush , had 6 seeds a mate gave me couple years ago Big Cheese I think he called them , put 3 in tissue paper in a warm spot 1 sprouted but curled up and died couple days later , I thought maybe the seeds were to old so threw the other 3 into the missus vegie garden didn't plant just chucked them in  , nice surprise today 3  little seedlings healthy as ,gunna transplant into pots today ,


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2019)

Morning OFC...Ms Rose wishing you a clean report when you get it. That is the out of control that I like there Nick...I like em bushy and bawdy. I took mine out of the room yesterday to turn them and re position....now 2 of them are the Bodhi Lemon Afghan and a Lemon Hash Plant. I was greeted with a smell of fresh juiced Lemons while moving those strains....if that is in the flavor when smoked its going to be a delicious experience. Wishing All a fine and dandy Sunday!


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- It's dark !-- I don't remember it happening but my body says it got beat dahell up !-- I need medicine and an emergency pipe !-- Clear !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 20, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Had a lot of trouble sleeping last night.  
Keef I think the guy that beat you in your sleep must have stopped in here too.  UGH!
Getting old is not pretty!
I hope y'all have an awesome day!


----------



## thegloman (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Oct 20, 2019)

good morning guys ,,,,nice down here this morning ,,,,low 60"s,,,,perfect weather for an outdoor wake n bake ,,gonna make me another tea ,,,roll me a joint and head out doors with the dogs ,,,they also seem to like the cooler weather ,,,it will get into the high 80"s today so ill enjoy this great morning while I have it ,,,,stay safe and be well my friends,,, I like the new avatar 2re


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey Zig -- Enjoy the morning !
Gloman so U putting together a grow plan ?--My plan is to adapt to the circumstances-- The realtor is looking for me a place and I'm ready too ! -- I'm about where I wanted to be --Got a set of clones rooting for my 1st run and collecting my girls -
Evening Crocket !-- U got spring --we got fall -- U got nighttime -- we got daytime--


----------



## novitius (Oct 20, 2019)

Morning OFC!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 20, 2019)

Good morning fellow old farts! Yesterday was a big day, made an epic journey to the architectural salvage yard for a 30x77 five panel interior door (found it) and the matching Victorian hardware  (got the last set!) And then the giant thrift store for curtains (found some nice ones!) And then more painting... getting caffeinated and baked before I head back up my ladder for another hot date with the trim brush! The house repairs never end, they just go in circles!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 20, 2019)

Mr. Yogurt has already gone back to bed, he's a total mood today. Look at him slacking off!


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2019)

Mr Yogurt has it figured out!...Stewing up 60 or so of Keefs Coconut Caps...Using the Mataro Blue...not my favorite for smoking ...so going to try eating some. The smell stewing in Coconut oil is heavenly....toasted coconut and some kinda blue candy smell...cannot put a name on the blue candy thing lol. Just waiting for it to finish the cook time and then pop em in Caps...I like my Bumble Bee Capsule filler...does a fine job.


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Keef said:


> Mz Cinister -- I got an assignment for U if U choose to accept it ?-- I'm looking for something out of Canada I almost laid hands on once before but it was denied to me !-- It's called U.B.C. Chemo !-- I would also like the Pink Kush but Billy is on to me !-" Billy Buds Clones and Seed"
> UBC Chemo is not one of his !--


I will look around for you and let you know if I find it 
Might take me a few days but will definitely check it out


----------



## umbra (Oct 20, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I have so much to do that I don't even bother looking at the list, lol. County is cracking down on illegal grows. You are not allowed to grow outdoors in my county. County is fining people for illegal plants, $1000/plant. Someone nearby got caught with 300 plants in their back yard, ouch. I have continued to pay for my medical license and everyone has laughed at me that it was a waste of money. But if county comes to my house and checks plant count, I am covered.
Some kind of critter getting into screened patio. I keep the bulk dog food out there in a trash can with lid on it. Something chewed and clawed thru the lid. Put out a mouse trap. Trap was completely gone. Put out another trap on top of food can and it too was gone. Thinking it might be bigger than a mouse, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2019)

Good morning all,  Stinky, i love you light fixture. I do love me a store like that. I went to a big one in Seattle and got tin light switch covers, very fancy, and some light fixtures. very fun stuff.  You go girl. I do love a project. Umbra, i hear ya, people give me crap for getting liscened every year. I share your opinion.  Wonder if you have a rat and not a mouse. or a raccoon? 
Good to hear you all. Nick, nice grow, a little crazy but nice.  Hallowpoint always good to hear from ya. Keef, hey. Did you find the perfect place? Nov, hope things are better for you. 
It is chilly here this morning and i don't care, one plant left hanging in the shed. lambs bread, it didn't really finish I don't think.


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey Rose !-- 1st house fell thru so got a realtor on it now -- D.D. is on the way to the beach house and get a realtor involved on that -- Things should be happening soon --
I'm not in that big of a hurry -- I got an aero box of seed plants yet to sex so I can wait or go -- I wanted about 6 girls to work with and I should have them -- I actually got 6 girls but 3 of them are blueberry -- The box left to sex are some Umbra's Grape crosses -- Sundae Driver -- Sunset Sherbert --Candy Cane and some others !-- Then I got a box of clones rooting in aero and Cuz got a messed rooted in dirt !--
I should do a plant count ? -- I might be over the legal limit myself ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 20, 2019)

Good mornin peeps...supposed to be getting into the 80’s here in NCal this week...that would help my girls finish for sure...looking for some purple in my purple haze...I guess it has not been cool enough...probably getting down to around 50 at night is all...the Harlequin is the oldest and probably only needs a week or so more but the other two could use some more time...
Hey stinky, great project, I do need to get started fixing some trim and painting my house...
We have a 6 plant limit and indoor only here where I live...I suppose if I registered for medical I might get a few more plants but 6 seems to be plenty to keep us in weed...the only reason I’d like to grow more is cuz it’s fun to have more variety...though I’ve got more variety than I’ve ever had...
I still like to grow a couple outside in the garden...
Hey zigggy, glad you got a nice day off to do nuthin but what you wanna do...enjoy it!
Gloman, you feel better after burnin a fatty?
Wishing all a great day...


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Keef said:


> Mz Cinister -- I got an assignment for U if U choose to accept it ?-- I'm looking for something out of Canada I almost laid hands on once before but it was denied to me !-- It's called U.B.C. Chemo !-- I would also like the Pink Kush but Billy is on to me !-" Billy Buds Clones and Seed"
> UBC Chemo is not one of his !--


Is this it? Check out link
www.bcbuddepot.com/marijuana-seeds/bc-bud-depot/ubc-chemo


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2019)

Hollowpoint I do like the smell of weed stewing in Coconut oil -- I like the cold pressed unprocessed coconut oil -- It still has some coconut flavor-- I quit putting it in caps and use it by the teaspoon-- Right now though I'm just taking dry decarb packed in caps-- It helps whatever is wrong -- I wasn't moving very well this morning but I'm doing OK since the caps kicked in --


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Morning all! good Saturday spent with hubby doing some yard cleanup. Fire, couple road pops and my home grown garden weed. So off the rails. 5-6 pipe loads and a roll up. Might not seem like a lot to most but we are still newbies (2 months) and only smoke on a Friday or Saturday. Don’t shoot me but lovin Nickleback. Lyrics are insane. So much throttle in his voice and spot on timing band. Rod plays guitar and is into a lot of heavy metal. Not my thing at all. But we both are totally into this band now so haha! We agree. Anyway it was an early night. Way over the moon for me but no crazy head games going on. Not a bad batch of West Coast garden variety


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 20, 2019)

I got a little dry decarb sittin here in a jar, I think I’ll add some to my breakfast burrito...with a little hot sauce...
Mornin keef!


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2019)

It wouldn't let me in Cinister !-- I doubt that is what it says it is -- It is said that  UBC Chemo was developed by at UNC by Dr. David Suzuki back in the 70s to treat the symptoms of Chemo therapy -- It was a tetraploid -- a plant that had been genetically doubled -- It made 4 leaves at a time instead of 2 -- It may have been selfed to get seed because last I heard there was one made 3 leaves at a time called UBC Chemo  -- Then again the original may be gone and  People just trying to cash in on the name !


----------



## umbra (Oct 20, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,  Stinky, i love you light fixture. I do love me a store like that. I went to a big one in Seattle and got tin light switch covers, very fancy, and some light fixtures. very fun stuff.  You go girl. I do love a project. Umbra, i hear ya, people give me crap for getting liscened every year. I share your opinion.  Wonder if you have a rat and not a mouse. or a raccoon?
> Good to hear you all. Nick, nice grow, a little crazy but nice.  Hallowpoint always good to hear from ya. Keef, hey. Did you find the perfect place? Nov, hope things are better for you.
> It is chilly here this morning and i don't care, one plant left hanging in the shed. lambs bread, it didn't really finish I don't think.


I was thinking a possum


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2019)

I may have hit the sweet spot on this batch...Mataro Blue is fine in caps....very nice pain relief...had achy legs due to strong cold front approaching...1 cap and it disappeared completely...joints way more flexible...arthritis knot on index finger is no longer sore at all. Decarbed @ 240* for 45 minutes this time...previous was @225* for 1 hour. Keef this coconut thing is fine ol buddy! I am using Great Value Organic coconut, says it is expeller pressed...wonderful bouquet when simmering . Ended up being 99 caps...1 leaked lol.


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes it is HP !-- The way I do it now is a little different but It's all about getting decarb in your belly -- Your body knows what to do -- I use 275 for 45 minutes to decarb but I let it go an hour if I'm decarbing in a jar or a larger amount -- then while it is still hot out the oven I pour warm/hot coconut oil over the weed to fill the jar -- U heat the oil up so the jar won't break from thermal shock !-- I shake or stir some as it cools by the time it cools it's ready to filter !-- I keep an old cough syrup bottle to store it in !-- I can measure it out by the mil or spoon !-- Lately I been lazy -- I rough grind the weed - decarb and pack into empty caps -- I have learned that U can pick up dropped caps but spilled oil U can't !-- When I'm out of caps I make me some coconut oil extract !-- No problem !-- **** will slow U down some !--ADHD ?-- I can fix that !


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2019)

U want to have a good time ?- Get really high and  try putting honey oil in empty e-cig cartridges!-- Try it !-- You'll like it !-- If U know-- then U probably laughing at me  right about now ?--- **** !-- I got it in my eye !-- Again !-- Like fire !

Edit : -- Never ! - Ever !-- wipe the hash oil out your eye with a napkin wet with 91 % alcohol !-- U will get religion !-- I'm blind !
I'm need a toke or 2 after that -- ruined a perfectly good buzz !


----------



## umbra (Oct 20, 2019)

too funny


----------



## umbra (Oct 20, 2019)

do not get honey oil in the remaining eye, lol


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2019)

Oh hellno !-- I got a 3 mil e-cig cartridge full -- I quit !-- **** is too dangerous for me !-- Best way to learn something is to jump in !-- I know the deal now but I have learned enough for one day -- 3 mil cart will have to do until I build up enough courage to go back in !-- Dammm !-- That'll get U where U want to be !-- Eye patch and all !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2019)

Another word of caution ?--Don't insist on licking the hash oil off your fingers and stuff -- Don't be like me !-- I'm feeling kinda strange ?-- Maybe a toke off this cart will help ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 20, 2019)

My eye is still blurry !


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 20, 2019)

Watch out umbra, It's the Dreaded Rattlesnurken


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 21, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Lmao...Keef that sounds like the first time I used super glue as a kid..2 or 3 fingers stuck together..one nostril sealed off and the glue tube stuck to my elbow....I quickly swapped back to Elmer's .Keeping an eye on the approaching weather system...may bring a few strong T-Storms to the area....got a service call to complete and pick up a few bags of quikrete if the rain holds off long enough. Ahhh my girl Black Pearl...we have a nice affair going on lol...she has become a morning favorite and for a cheaper genetics it is quite fine....heavy producer...terp profile is so tasty. Enjoy this fine Monday...or hide from it under the covers if that's your thing. Peace ya'll !


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Thunder and lightening almost got me !-- Heavy storm !-- My plan ?-- Stay dry !- Stay high !-- There it was again !-- Dammm - that was close !-- I am wide awake !
Hellova way to wake up !


----------



## umbra (Oct 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC. still early. Need to clean truck and organize tools


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 21, 2019)

High n dry and non electrified!!! 
Good luck to everyone who has a goal for today, you can do it! : )
Ok back to wrangling a couple calibration contractors who are a little squirrelly around my steaming tanks of chrome-6!


----------



## novitius (Oct 21, 2019)

Morning OFC! I'm headed into town for some Chookies. GSC (forum) x Cherry pie. Tests at 31% they say. I'm gonna be there when the doors open  
Let's get stoned!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2019)

Good morning all, keef, i hope you have vision in both eyes this morning. Kinda funny to read, but i know bout pot in the eye. ouch.
I am going out to the shed and see if there is a lambs bread nug I can try. I will let ya know.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2019)

It works!!! Probably should jar it. Harvest never ends.
What dog food do you guys feed? My dogs have been on Natural balance forever but Wilson is 
not keeping it down. I need to try another brand. He seems fine otherwise. he better not get sick.


----------



## umbra (Oct 21, 2019)

Rachael Ray's Nutrish


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 21, 2019)

Diamond naturals chicken n rice, great price on Amazon and Mr Yogurt is very very shiny. It almost smells good enough for humans to eat...


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2019)

Kibbles and Bits -- I get it at the store !
Eye is still a little sore Rose -- Just goes to show the truth in "Every idea is not a good idea"- I went back to bed !- Do the wake and bake all over again !
Still raining !


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2019)

I gotta check my news -- I been keeping up with Slim Shady and the impeachment !
-- I think this 3 mil cartridge might last till at least tommorrow ?
Maybe until next year ?-- Just don't get it in your eye !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 21, 2019)

Rose
My Barny dog is on a prescription diet for gastro issues.  Its from Royal Canin and he loves it and has no more issues.  My suzi dog loves it too but she can eat something less expensive.  Ask your vet about it.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 21, 2019)

Jozi eats signature brand I think (kibble) while finny (with no teeth) eats new balance canned style...both get bored with it and want what we eat...

and good morning old peeps...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2019)

I just cut up a steak and cooked it with rice. he seems pretty happy. I am going to the dog food store now. Then I am going shopping, i looked like a ragamuffin at a funeral yesterday. Lost 30 pounds over a year and I need new clothes.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 21, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I just cut up a steak and cooked it with rice. he seems pretty happy. I am going to the dog food store now. Then I am going shopping, i looked like a ragamuffin at a funeral yesterday. Lost 30 pounds over a year and I need new clothes.


Awesome you deserve it Rose...


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 21, 2019)

Good morning guys. My pup eats Purina True instinct.  #1 ingredient is turkey, #2 is deer.  He loves it.  He get a lot of people food too but then he's spoiled..


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 21, 2019)

Rose, my old sensitive white boxer had food troubles and the meat and rice meals were lifesavers when her skin acted up, I did rice+any kind of meat or eggs  (canned mackerel was her favorite)  + sweet potato, all cooked to mush n mashed up together. Little miss fishbreath was really into it


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2019)

Umbra there musta been a lot of Indica in that grape ?-- I need to go adjust my nutes or pH -- It's a hard decision when some like it and some don't ?-- might even be res. temp -- I think I may water my res down some ?- Getting some browning on the edges and tips of some leaves


----------



## umbra (Oct 21, 2019)

Bunch of grapes = gorilla grape + grape stomper
gorilla grape = purple urkle x double purple doja
grape stomper = purple elephant x headwrecker


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2019)

When wondering if it is a nute overload or not enough nutes with indicas -- cut back on nutes !-- I watered down my res !-- The cuttings are doing fine in the same solution but the babies from seed got a bit burnt on the leaf tips --they'll recover !--
Umbra I don't know bout genetics like U all I can do is look at a big fat leaf and think --mostly Indica !-- They'll be fine !
I just need to starve them some !-- Some of these indicas don't like too much food !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2019)

Stinky, I have a sweet spot in my heart for a white boxer. Love the two i have met. THE mackerel is a great idea. Thanks


----------



## novitius (Oct 21, 2019)

Rose I use to cook rice and chicken parts for my dog. She loved it. No onion and no garlic. I couldn't afford the fancy stuff so I just made it. I worked in pureed veggies too. I was in a restaurant so I had free proteins but you can ask the butcher and get the same stuff.


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Voting day here in Canada. Scary choices.
Second bionic eye surgery tomorrow morning. Yay!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2019)

Make me want some CKN and Rice !- I do like onion and garlic in mine !-- Some salt-- some Tony Chaceries ( Cajun seasonings)-- Stew the chicken in seasonings and veggies-- celery /onion / garlic -- remove chicken and while it cools enough to debone make some rice using the stew liquid --
Debone CKN and add to rice !-- I perfer it a little soupier rather than more firm but what ever floats your boat ?--Smoked CKN work pretty good too !- I just make a stock with the smoked CKN skin and bones -- and the veggies -- Noodle instead of Rice ?-- Yep !- Sometimes !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2019)

Good luck Cinister.
I think I will get some brown rice and cook his food for a while..just what I need to do..lol 
Keef, I browned chicken thighs and breast in the instant pot on hot.poured in stock and lemongrass, I grew and mushrooms simmered 30 min and added rice noodles.i was in heaven. Man it was good. A bit of cayanne too
 The harvest kids raved. Can you tell I'm hungry?


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 21, 2019)

Mmm smoked chicken... still decent grilling weather here...  keef and rose you are both making me think of a dinner for tomorrow, hmmmm...
Tonight was cheese steak spuds. The very patient good dog got gooey potato skins with his kibble tonight!
I love boxer mixes and have had 3 of them (the sensitive one was probably a purebred, poor dear had lots of health issues) including my current cutie. They have big brains and big hearts <3


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2019)

I have an electric smoker - only uses a fist size chunk of wood to smoke a roast !-- I do my version of beer can CKN --
Season a bird with some spicy goodness ( I use Lots of Cajun spices)-- Stick a half full can of soda /beer/water up tail end so U can stand him up -I have a can stand for stability - I fire the smoker up at 250 degrees (f) and let it heat up and start smoking before adding the bird - Set a timer and come get my smoked CKN bout 3 Maybe 4 hours -depending on size - Takes lots of skill !- 
They said Keef what U gonna do with them 25 lb Jersey Giant CKNs ?-- 25 lb CKNs ?-- huh !- bet they never raised them on fermented corn either  ?--
I'm need a bigger can that's what !


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 21, 2019)

Youre gonna need a Natty Daddy to stuff a Jersey Giant! Big ol birds man, I'd love to have a flock of those handsome dinosaurs out back, too big for the hawks to steal!


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2019)

U put the still inside the CKN house in the middle of the CKN pen !--So U don't have to haul off the fermented corn - just throw it out to the CKNs -- 25 lb half drunk CKNs and the roosters got 3 inch spurs and U might be there to get thier corn ?-- Oh hellno !---- What U got to ask yourself in the dark is -- Do U feel lucky punk ?--


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 21, 2019)

That actually sounds scarier than cows tipsy on well aged silage ....


----------



## Keef (Oct 21, 2019)

My ultimate passive grow security is a place where I make sure if come in U have to come in on foot -- Small flock of Ostrich be waiting on U !-- U gonna come in at night so no one can see U !-- Wait I need to set up the night vision camera - we gonna record this -- Sign say beware -- bad animals !--- shoulda listened !


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 21, 2019)

Bad Animals... that was a great album..." who will you run to?!! " Bahahaha sounds more like WHERE will you run to with a flappy feisty feathery fiend hot on your tail?!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 21, 2019)

et too much over the weekend with the kids, tonight I’m gonna fry up a xtra charp cheddar cheese/tomato samich...add a little chopped green onion and some kinda pepper maybe sprinkle in a little ground decarb ....mmmm just a lil snack...


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 21, 2019)

My Mom passed yesterday.  I don't feel like talking or doing much.   I will get back on here when I do. She was and is the light of my life.



I will see her again one day.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 21, 2019)

So sorry to hear B1, we send good thoughts your way and we’ll be here if you need us...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 22, 2019)

Sorry for your loss, burnin1...


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good luck Cinister.
> I think I will get some brown rice and cook his food for a while..just what I need to do..lol
> Keef, I browned chicken thighs and breast in the instant pot on hot.poured in stock and lemongrass, I grew and mushrooms simmered 30 min and added rice noodles.i was in heaven. Man it was good. A bit of cayanne too
> The harvest kids raved. Can you tell I'm hungry?


Thanks Rose  
Looking forward to it being over 
Off for 6 days after. Yay!! have a buddy coming to pick up some of my West Coast weed later tomorrow afternoon. Mailed an oz out to my daughter today. Only 8!jars left. Buy that’s way more than enough for us old newbies


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 22, 2019)

Just checked the forecast for the next 10 days, looks like I might make it...even got a couple nights down in the forties for a little purple Mayhaps...have a nice long weekend there Cinister1...


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 22, 2019)

Burnin1, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I wish you peace while you take care of yourself.


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 22, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....So sorry to hear of your loss B1... wishing Peace and Strength for ya Bro. Neck misalignment this morning...kinda feels like someone tried to hang me and failed...but snatched a cervical vertebrae out of position...oh well another ageing problem cured by Keefs Coconut Caps lol. Weatherman talking below normal temps for us the next few days and a rainy weekend...I think the burn ban can be lifted, when the high powered State Government can get to it.Saw where the CA Gov wants high gas prices investigated...over charging they say...$1.00 a gallon at least!...I hope they help ya'll out! Smoke it while you got it!    https://www.apnews.com/e38ef64a149e483b921f33b537677136


----------



## thegloman (Oct 22, 2019)

Burning 1
I'm.sorry for your loss.  You're very fortunate to have had a great relationship with her.  Now there is no more suffering for her and you Will see her again.
Peace be with you my friend.


----------



## novitius (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm sorry B1. Praying you adjust quickly and well. Make sure you eat bro! Eat lots!


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2019)

Morning OFC!-- Best Wishes Burnin1 -- Sarge used to say something that I didn't like but found to be so true -- 
The price of life is burying our dead !


----------



## QBCrocket (Oct 22, 2019)

Condolences from down under Burnin 1 ,


----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC. B1 I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2019)

Good morning all,
Burning, i am so sorry for the loss of your mom. It is a very hard loss but I still talk to my mom and i always knew what she would say, so she still tells me what to do. Please be kind to yourself and take good care. 
I am off for a smashogram with a needle, now that sounds fun right? Bud is taking me. The dogs had hamburger and jasmine rice for breakfast, man are they happy. I need to get brown rice soon for them. 
Our rehab kids are doing well. Proud of them. Hugs all around.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 22, 2019)

Gday folks. You have my sympathy Burnin.  I just got home from the muffler shop for the 2nd time.  I was having some major work done.  After I went to get the truck yesterday I had to say "Oh Help No"! Joe Camel mighta liked it but way to loud for the street.  This time its doable.  I put a 302 Boss motor in my lil' truck and the last step was the exhaust.  Now its time to start on the body.  Speaking of Joe, anyone seen him lately?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2019)

Joe stopped by a little bit ago, he is still kicking and that is pretty wonderful. 
I think about him a lot.  Cannabis for brain cancer... it is working, i wonder how many years by now?


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2019)

Got chilly last night -- I didn't like it !--Stiff in the neck and the left arm might work -- Took a large dose of my cannacaps --Not hurting so bad but they sure slow U down--    Was that RE growing Purple Haze ? -- Cuz best I can remember they didn't all do the purple -- The one I kept was a beautiful purple -- I got some more seed -- I got a set of color coming up soon !-- I got seed to several pinks and purples -- Maybe after I get these grapes sorted out -- I know how Umbra does -- There's a frosty grape something in there -they all gonna be good - I just got to find that special girl !-- Then maybe some color --but 1st there's grape and lemon -- I still didn't get my Strawberry Shortcake seed -- Everybody knows a Diner Grow has to have a Strawberry something ?- I think it's the law !--
Yo Texas got a new deal on hash oil cartridges -- They catch U with one they charge U with total weight and calling it a felony -- So don't get caught with one !-- I sling it hard enough and far enough U ain't finding it but I know I'll get the heat down for free anyway ! -- They losing numbers in arrest on possession because of the hemp law and shifting the hunt to concentrates !


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2019)

Rose teach those kids well about weed -- Like they say -- U buy a man a fish ?- U feed him for a day -- Teach the man to fish and U feed him for a lifetime !

Edit : -- Waiting on some realtor 411 on the beach house -- The ex is in Corpus meeting with them -- I'm ready to get my own grow working !-- I'm gonna need some more lights but all in all I got enough to get started !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2019)

Thinking about that smoked CKN !-- I smoke the little seasoned Cornish hens with a V-8 can stuffed up the back end !
I must need some CKN ?

Edit :-- I need to back up and regroup -- I been generous with my cannacaps over here -- Most of these people never had an edible so the caps are new to them -- I haven't been paying that much attention to it but I think there may be a market ?-- It'll need to be developed ?---right now they excited because they like the high but they'll soon see it as medicine too !


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 22, 2019)

Here keef I made ya some British chicken curry on Portuguese muffins cuz that's the ingredients I could scavenge from the pantry, lol too busy painting to restock groceries but all this chicken chatter was making me hungry, too!
Also it's cold and drizzly here so comfort food was totally necessary. Extra extra butter ; )
I just gained 5 pounds riiiiiight to the tucas.


----------



## Keef (Oct 22, 2019)

Shared a can of Dinty Moore Beef Stew with the dogs  -- and toast - on top some cannacaps - I wanted CKN !-- The caps kick in ?- I won't care !


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 22, 2019)

Just don't share Beef A Roni with a horse it makes em toot so I hear


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 22, 2019)

Jeez,  I guess I had a snooty dinner.  I made Tuna Helper!


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 23, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...41* here...Keef you better get those long johns out...frost around the 1st of Nov forecast is saying. I have to watch the comfort food in the winter as well...I will gain 5  pounds or so if I do not keep it in check.....I usually do not have bread anymore with meals....but in the winter ...some food items require cornbread...nuff said lol. Last night was a favorite meal of steel cut oatmeal and a ww pbj sandwich, I have fallen for those steel cut oats...love the texture. Got some AK47 for the wake n bake today...then off for a couple installs. Wishing all a cannabis kinda Wednesday!


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 23, 2019)

Hey guys'n  gals.  I'm smokin' Sonic this morning.  Gettin' ready for a road trip.  My son is getting married this weekend so I git to make the 400 mile trip to watch!  Good news is there is no shotgun involved.  He's 25 so I think he has settled down a bit.  Should be fun.  I'll start rolling the road joints this evening but in the meantime I gotta figger out why the turn signals don't work


----------



## novitius (Oct 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC! 
Good luck Keef!
Have fun Nick! 
Everybody have a fantastic day! 
I hope you're ok B1!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2019)

Good morning all. Nick, have a great time. Sounds like a party. HP, i like  my oatmeal in the instant pot with toasted almonds( for more protein,) real maple syrup,  and a tiny bit of butter.  YUM  
So I had three biopsys yesterday. My right bicep is killing me?  Yes it was the right side, but weird. Tylenol and Buds Pennywise is taking care of any pain pretty good. who knew cbd. lol 
We had 70 degrees yesterday so nice.  Looks like sunny and 40 now.  Have a good day peeps.


----------



## umbra (Oct 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

Morning OFC  !-- Ugh !-- My body talking to me !-- It says I'm old -- I agree !-- Took me some RSO --
I had a couple baby plants in dirt that looked to be dying --Only had a bit of green at the grow point -- So I pulled them up -- washed the roots off and put them in an aero cup and collar -- 2 days in aero and it apprears they gonna live -- The genetics are --momma was  Sangarara Reserve -x- 91 Dragons - daddy was something I bred-- a Mazar-I-Sharif mom with a Black Berry Snow Lotus dad -- Ness grew one for me last year -- Ness should he back soon if she is coming back -- Wasn't she spending the summer /fall with her daughter ?--
More coffee and another toke or 2 ?-- Got chilly last night -- Not feeling like no spring chicken that's for sure !-- This is my second wake and bake today !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 23, 2019)

Good mornin y’all...I got the same problem nick...4 way flashers work but turn sigs don’t...this is in my motorhome and I need to let people know where I’m headed...I’ve read that there are two flashers in this thing but ya have to be a contortionist to get there...I was workin yesterday on getting the house ready for paint and doing some rain gutter sealing and my back is screaming this mornin...definitely need an extra dose this am....supposed to get into the mid 80’s today out here...in fact my forecasting machine shows not a cloud in the sky for the next 10 days...I don’t believe it...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> ... in the meantime I gotta figger out why the turn signals don't work


In Massachusetts, turn signals are a sign of weakness and are only used by those from out of state or as a rouse to confuse the other competitors on the road...


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 23, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> My Mom passed yesterday.  I don't feel like talking or doing much.   I will get back on here when I do. She was and is the light of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> I will see her again one day.



So sorry for your loss B1


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 23, 2019)

I gotcha olefogey, I been trained to use 'em.  Weren't the flasher, now what?  May have to do deeper surgury


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I gotcha olefogey, I been trained to use 'em.  Weren't the flasher, now what?  May have to do deeper surgury


A lot of folks around here use hand signals where they signal their intent using only their middle finger...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 23, 2019)

I kinda noticed that on my round the country trip a few years ago...as you approach the east coast, using a turn signal will only cause another driver to zoom up or over to fill the space you were aiming for...


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

I got one vape pen with nicotine and one with hash oil -- I keep getting them confused -- I better find a different system -- This way make me too high -- I bet I could still drive ?-- I wouldn't want to be out there with me -- I was once told they put those bumper rails up on highway entrance ramps just for me !-- We got these pick up trucks with smoke stacks and bigass tires down here !---Think they own the road and go around intimidating other drivers - I hunt them !-- Come try to take the right of way from me !- --I will hit U and It will be your fault and I get a new car !- Wouldn't be my 1st wreck !-- That's what happens when U send someone like me to cop school ?-- Big mistake !


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

Just got word from the ex about the beach house -- The Realtors suggested list price is more than I expected and people said I expected too much ?-- Buy me a dam pot farming place ! -- get me some bigass CKNs -- make a little liqour and grow old gracefully as I can !-- but 1st I got a pot farm to build !-- I'm get all new lights !-- I got about 3 weeks to get the furniture and stuff out the house -- She hired a crew who specialize in making homes market ready --paint - yard - the works !-- Neighbor over the back fence there  told the ex  that pink light used  shine out my a.c. window unit - I pay more attention next time !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 23, 2019)

Use white lights...


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 23, 2019)

What he said.


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

Need new lights anyway -- White LEDs ?-- I was thinking King 1,000 watt - Nick been having good luck with a Mars Hydro -- My Mars Hydro 300 are just too old -- I got 5 need to be fixed or repurposed -- One chip go out it take out the whole curcuit -- 4 circuits per light board---I'm getting new lights but -- after that I'm start building some from these parts and pieces -- I like what RE been doing -- 1,000 watts  per square meter will be enough  - Price for lights go up sharply above that --
Maybe some with COBB chips ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

I just want to say that growing inside in dirt is a pain!-- Everytime I water I get a RH spike that stays high for awhile -- No wonder U guys run dehumidifiers -- I'm going back to water !--- that's one problem I won't have to deal with !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2019)

Organics don't care about ph.


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

RH -- Relative humidity !-- Everytime I water it spikes --


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

Who makes white LEDs ?


----------



## drcree (Oct 23, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> My Mom passed yesterday.  I don't feel like talking or doing much.   I will get back on here when I do. She was and is the light of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> I will see her again one day.




so very sorry, burnin.  losing a mom is really tough.  lost mine 3 years ago and i still miss her everyday


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2019)

Keef said:


> Who makes white LEDs ?


I think a couple people on here use the new Mars Hydro white LED’s and like them. They are in the same price range as the King Plus units. I have a bone to pick with Mars Hydro though because I contacted them about testing  their white LED’s and stupidly gave them my email address. I think they sold the address(tons of junk mail immediately after signing up and it continues over a year later) and didn’t get back to me on being a tester. 2 strikes...


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks OF !-- I need to do some research !-- I want good cheap LEDs - I got No problem with white -- Whatever works !-- I could do dirt but it would mean adding a dehumidifier-- I'm leaning toward  drip and drain with clay balls in the base -- It would probably be easier in good dirt - but that would mean a shovel -- Too much work for me !-- It's gonna be harder in ways with water but physically it fits me better -- It won't hurt me as bad with the bad neck and all !-- My currency is pain and I'm a tight wad about how I spend my pain !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

Nephew came home at lunch and hurt my feelings !-- He had an engine and a pair of headers in the back of his truck -- I said good !-- Bout time U started building me a car -- Your truck get all slippery when U stand on it !-- I mean it looks like it would get slippery anyway - I wouldn't know ?-- Big ole tires ! -- U need some dam weight in that back end !-Maybe a railroad iron bumper ?--Get all that power to the ground !--  Turns out that big ole 350 with headers is not for me-- and-- No he ain't building U a car !-- That hurt my feelings !-Not yet anyway ?-- Oh we gonna be boring and weighing /measuring  and balancing---I got something In mind !-- with a blower !--- I don't have to have NOX but the brother might need a blower ?


----------



## novitius (Oct 23, 2019)

Keef you could get some garden hose and a drill pump to move water for you. You got a power drill right? I'm almost positive they make them in food grade material if you prefer that, too.


----------



## umbra (Oct 23, 2019)

Mercedes diesel hot rod, lol


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

Nov - I got plenty pumps -- I had one in each of about 12 aero boxes !-- PVC manifold sitting on top of it with micro sprayers shooting straight up -15 minutes on - 15 off - spray the roots and it falls back down for another trip --
I'm leaning toward room length drip and drain trays --4 of them-- as in 4 part rotation !-- so 4 pumps !-( in bloom )- Veg a whole nother animal !-- Hopefully I'll have better service soon and post some pics ?


----------



## novitius (Oct 23, 2019)

I was picturing you trying lug 5 gal buckets of water down hallways lol


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm thinking small time commercial and I perfer clones - these seed plants are a pain but a nessassary pain -- I learnt a lot about a continuous grow - made mistakes too - There's lots of ways to do a continuous grow -- Umbra turns that garage over 5 times a year -- That is way too much trimming for me !-- I could go to something like move some stuff to bloom once a month ?-- I like my 4 part rotation of 60 day finishers in bloom -- it just fits me -- Only thing is it all centers on veg keeping up -- If veg can't keep up the rotation crumbles --Long as it runs there's maybe a long day of trimming once every 2 weeks -- This is how a cripple mind that hates to trim deals with **** !-- I'm need a trim team !


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

Nov-- I use a 396 gallon per hour filtered pump -- The filter is the key -- Without one --my microsprayers get plugged up !-- I do like to clone in aero !-- I'm a little lit but it goes something like this ? -- fresh cut goes into cloner -- 2 weeks I got roots -- let it veg for a month or so - dealers choice ? -depends on what size plant U want-- bigger -? - veg longer !-- then off to a 2 month bloom cycle--- So roughly what I clone today will be ready to harvest in ?--- 5 and a half months ?- call it 6 ?--( 2 weeks to dry )
Could U look and tell me what is gonna be the flavor of the week 6 months from now ?-- Make it 7 months !-- I'm sorry but it got to age some ?-- 2 weeks later we do it all over again ! -- Harvest 25% of bloom every 2 weeks !-- Rose's family trim festival got me thinking !-- What excuse can I use to get people to come trim my weed ?--


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

U know what sounds good ?-- A big piece of grilled smoked sausage smothered in carmelized onions and peppers on a crusty chunk of french bread ?-- French bread ?-- Oh let's get all french quarter on them ?-- a split open half loaf of those baguettes smeared heavily - with Romalaude dressing then piled high with fried crawfish tails -- crowned with some shredded lettuce and tomato  ?-and a little bit more dressing -- The shrimp ones work too - ( except with tartar sauce)-- ( U know about pina colada tartar sauce ?)--U need to learn about it  !--- U got to mash a po-boy all together to get a bite !--Some Live Blues should be playing any moment now ?- Hold my pipe !-- I do like a Crawfish Po-Boy !


----------



## umbra (Oct 23, 2019)

BBQ, lol. Mud bugs in some creole juice slow cooking, smoking some ckn wings. That should gets folks over, but they probably smoke more than they trim, lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 23, 2019)

I don’t need anybody else fondling my weed. I grow small cuz that’s all I need and I can trim it me own self...I don’t mind sharing but I don’t want my weed  to be public...even if I’m legal...


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

I got a couple people in mind -- I started out just wanting to grow enough for household use -- but - things get out of hand so I just cut loose and see where it takes me -- Maybe MMJ ?-- I don't know !-- I would like to run the grow end of a legal dispensery when Texas change the law but it don't have to be that ----- A hidden grow and a couple dealers ?------ ( away from me)-- I can do just fine !-- It's my second career !-- If U doing something U like it's not like work !-- except trimming !-Trimming is work !--- Maybe Texas change the law I could open A trim school -- get people to pay to trim my weed ?-- I could dig that !


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

A college in Houston got a hemp course now -- For $450 and 6 Saturdays in a row they give U a paper say U know how to grow hemp !-- I could do it for $350 ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

Other Keef tried to light a vape pen like it was a cigar !-- U can tell it was Other Keef because I would never do something like that ?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 24, 2019)

I like my new leds.  I liked the vipars but I have two of the new Mars 250 watt light bars in a 4x4 and it is pretty impressive.  My single gg plant yielded almost 10 zips of fine nuggs under them and it did it in 53 days which blew my mind but that may have been the strain, I dunno, first time I've grown it but sure won't be the last.


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 24, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Nick I am using the HLG QB Leds and my run is ahead of time on maturity...I have read that Leds may take a bit longer to finish?I am not experiencing this...plus I have noticed different nutrients seem to finish faster than others. I quit using the AN line of products cause of this....seems it would never finish and had a sour twang I did not care for.Another round of rain moving in for Friday night...heavy at times...cooling our soil for a chance at first Frost around next weekend. Planted some cabbage and broccoli yesterday in green house...its late in the year but all I have to work with...might get something around Xmas...a nice Xmas cabbage maybe lol. Have a fine Cannabis Day!...Note::: We had the largest crowd ever this year...Bishop Gunn knocked em dead!  Shot is from the morning flight Sunday.


----------



## novitius (Oct 24, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Good Morning OFC...Nick I am using the HLG QB Leds and my run is ahead of time on maturity...I have read that Leds may take a bit longer to finish?I am not experiencing this...plus I have noticed different nutrients seem to finish faster than others. I quit using the AN line of products cause of this....seems it would never finish and had a sour twang I did not care for.Another round of rain moving in for Friday night...heavy at times...cooling our soil for a chance at first Frost around next weekend. Planted some cabbage and broccoli yesterday in green house...its late in the year but all I have to work with...might get something around Xmas...a nice Xmas cabbage maybe lol. Have a fine Cannabis Day!...Note::: We had the largest crowd ever this year...Bishop Gunn knocked em dead!  Shot is from the morning flight Sunday.
> View attachment 255813



That's a great shot HP! Man that must've been cool to watch and be apart of.

Good morning OFC! Time for Cafe Bustello and Chookies. My little clones are looking good. I finally bought a heat pad and humidity dome. I really hope at least one clone of each roots so I got something to clone off of. I want these genetics in a closet


----------



## zigggy (Oct 24, 2019)

good morning guys hope all is well ,,,,,,quick ????? ,,,, in my current situation  the lights in my flowering room go on 6 am and off at 545 pm ,,,,,,,I would like to reverse that on at 6 pm and off at 545 am,,,,,is this possible and are there any bad effects that could happen as always thanks for any help ,,,,stay safe be well zig


----------



## novitius (Oct 24, 2019)

Hey Zigggy! I don't think that's an issue. To much dark isn't a problem, right? I think they go to sleep when we put them to sleep and wake up when we say. Lots of healing and growing happens in the dark.  You'll lose those hours of light but you're not on a forced schedule so it's ok. You won't lose the day of lights on and you aren't relying on the weather at least.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 24, 2019)

Good morning yall!
I hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I have been taking clones so long, I don't even think about it. An important skill for sure. I always take more clones than I need, so I can keep the strongest and most vigorous ones


----------



## Keef (Oct 24, 2019)

Morning OFC -- Chilly and hurting some -
Zig just make the change and continue to march!--
Nov --take twice as many cuttings as U need -- I think the dome and heat pad gonna do U right -- I use one on new seed plants-- My aerocloners are those 35 gallon black boxes with a yellow checkerboard recessed lid -- they got 7 rows of 5 squares -- I drill each with a 2 inch hole saw -- 35 holes and I use one for pump cord and airlines -- so 34 grow holes for 2 inch aero baskets -- Inside the box is a 396 GPH filtered pump glued to a ceramic tile for stability -- A square figure 8 PVC spray manifold with micro sprayers every 3 inches or so caps the pump -- aquarium pump - pumps room air thru the box 24/7 -- The lights are on a timer -- water pumps on a timer and air pump on 24/7--Got about 12 gallons of nute water in each box that gets changed once a month -- Gonna use used nute water for fruits and veggies --
Nick making me want some GG#4 !- I had it but lost it to bugs before I ever bloomed it !


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Second cataract surgery done! Eye is clearing and colours are fantastic! Can’t see to read without glasses but long distance is very good. On the hunt for a tablet with a 10” screen that won’t break the bank. 
Buddy came by yesterday and picked up some of my West Coast Haze. Hopefully he enjoys it. Hope all is well with you all. Congrats on your boys wedding Nick! Have fun!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 24, 2019)

Good morning ofc...C1, hope your enjoying your long weekend...surgery doesn’t sound like fun but being able to see is important...lost one of my hearing aides the other day and had an appointment for replacement yesterday and completely forgot...now I gotta wait tI’ll November...my memory is down the tubes...
Keef, solstrip.com is where I get my lights...you’ll have to put them together but it’s just a matter of little bolts and nuts...the Wiring is all push in no solder connections... but there are several white or full spectrum led makers around now...
Here’s one that seems popular...https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/
I still think Solstrips are about the most economical though and you can arrange them for your own best coverage and power usage...also available in different kelvin colors...


----------



## novitius (Oct 24, 2019)

I took two of each cus I only need one? Hahaha.It seems like if i take one or two clones only, they root no problem. If I take a series of them I'm not so lucky. I don't know why, yet. I try to take them the same way every time. I'm going to start cloning more just for the sake of refining the skill.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi guys, i had good news, no cancer. THC for the win.


----------



## novitius (Oct 24, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys, i had good news, no cancer. THC for the win.



Finally, some good news today! Very happy for you Rose!


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 24, 2019)

novitius said:


> Finally, some good news today! Very happy for you Rose!


Ya no kidding!


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 24, 2019)

Afternoon Folks...Cancer Free is great Ms Rose!...Been outback hiding behind my bamboo patch...had a large hooter of AK47 and my binoculars...watching the air traffic.Hiding from the phone...all ready booking into next week...its the end of the month and usually slower.Might have to put up that sign"Run off to Colorado...Deal with it!"


----------



## Keef (Oct 24, 2019)

Go Rose !-- Cancer ?-- I'm on the pill !--
HP and that AK ?-- I got a girl that is kin to that thang !- --( AK-x- BBSL)- x-( BPU-x- BB )-- Jack the AK up with the BBSL then hit it with blueberry -- 1st run - Haven't grown it yet !-- Got about 7-8 cuts rooting -- Don't know how many I need -- I had the room so there U go !-If It bred true it's gonna be chainsaw weed !---Timber !---20 foot blueberry dank plants !--- I also got cuttings off my other 2 girls from the blueberry chocolate clan -- Plus my Stacked Blueberries girl -- Hey ! It was mostly a blueberry cross run -- There's a hammer in there in WI-x- BBSL--- Half a dozen blueberry crosses and I only want the best single plant or 2---- Give me a hook !--- Learnt it from Umbra !


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2019)

who me? LOL


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 24, 2019)

Awesome news Rose, your well vaccinated with THC!!!
I have this old friend, a band mate from way back in high school...I taught him to play guitar and we had a band for about 20 years before everyone had to get on with their lives...he moved to Colorado about 1985 or so...he liked to drink and still does but it got the best of him...he was playing in a band in Colorado but with his drinking and other health issues he lost that band...He disappeared about 2 months ago from a recovery center he’d been staying in...but he turned up a few weeks back just staying in a hotel and his daughter who lives here in NCal went and grabbed him up and brought him home...she’s a nurse and I’m hoping she can get him back to functional...he’s still drinking but he pretty much has to now...my other friend from the band called me this morning to let me in on all this news so I’m going to go visit him tomorrow...I’m trying not to get expectations unrealistically high but it sure would be great to make some music with this old friend again...I’m taking my guitar and hoping...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 24, 2019)

I am happy for the good news, Rose. We all are. Congratulations!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 24, 2019)

Been reading a lot about growing lately. Anyone here check the brix on their plants? Harley Smith has a ton of info...


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2019)

kind of hard to understand sugar content and growth, health, honestly. I use my brix refractometer for brewing beer.


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brix


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2019)

https://www.mt.com/us/en/home/perm-...=o&kclid=edd496dd-63ad-4e9a-b6d6-ee61eeb353cc


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2019)

I use my brix refractometer for brewing beer. Thought I posted this.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 24, 2019)

Ok. Thx. There is an echo in here...


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2019)

I must be high


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 24, 2019)

One article I was reading said that low brix, typically less that 12*, can indicate a nitrate/ potassium imbalance before the leaves show any indication of nutrition problems. Probably will blow the $25 and get a refractometer just for chuckles. Thanks for the links btw.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 24, 2019)

umbra said:


> I must be high


I don’t doubt it for a minute...


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2019)

No worries. when you figure it out, explain it to me


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 24, 2019)

lol. I don’t see me understanding much of anything better than you can. I was intrigued by the idea of increased terpenes and improved flavor. May be over thinking things especially for my degree of expertise(or maybe buffoon-tise may be more accurate)...


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2019)

mimosa is good isn't she


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 24, 2019)

lol. yes. my weapon of choice tonight though is a half brownie made with a mix of cannabutters I have in the freezer(split it with my dog who is sore from chasing a frisbee)...


----------



## novitius (Oct 24, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Awesome news Rose, your well vaccinated with THC!!!
> I have this old friend, a band mate from way back in high school...I taught him to play guitar and we had a band for about 20 years before everyone had to get on with their lives...he moved to Colorado about 1985 or so...he liked to drink and still does but it got the best of him...he was playing in a band in Colorado but with his drinking and other health issues he lost that band...He disappeared about 2 months ago from a recovery center he’d been staying in...but he turned up a few weeks back just staying in a hotel and his daughter who lives here in NCal went and grabbed him up and brought him home...she’s a nurse and I’m hoping she can get him back to functional...he’s still drinking but he pretty much has to now...my other friend from the band called me this morning to let me in on all this news so I’m going to go visit him tomorrow...I’m trying not to get expectations unrealistically high but it sure would be great to make some music with this old friend again...I’m taking my guitar and hoping...


 That may be what he needs! Good luck man!


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 25, 2019)

Morning OFC....Lots of rain here today...not hard pouring rain but wide spread soaking rain...just right to prevent fires.Got the Grape God in the pipe today...may morph into a hunk of wax on top of it. I thought I was not getting much rosin when I pressed....but when it is frozen it has a wax like texture and completely removes from parchment paper. Turns out it is a lot on there...scrape up a ball and drop it on a bowl of cannabis...not that is a fine mixture! The kind of stuff you DO NOT smoke with the brother in law (he want ever go home) lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 25, 2019)

Good morning all, and especially to Rose and your good news!
Mr. Yogurt looks about how I felt this morning trying to talk myself into getting out of bed in the dark this morning... noooo...


----------



## novitius (Oct 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC!


----------



## thegloman (Oct 25, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Rose!
That's Fantastic news!  Congratulations!
Well I was going over the cultivation laws for mmj patients in Jan. here in Illinois.
Guess what?  They say we are only allowed to grow plants up to 18"!    Max total 5 plants 18" tall.  Looks like I'm going to have to hone my training skills!
There's more than 1 way to legally skin a cat!  Muah ha ha!


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2019)

Morning OFC-- It's cold wet and nasty and I don't like it !-- Time for an attitude adjustment ?-- Messing with this cartridge and thinking about a pipe of Mimosa with some that oil on top -- I'm gonna see if I can build the perfect buzz today !-- It's raining -- I ain't doing **** !-- The dogs don't want to go outside !-- 
Gloman -- U got a 100 square foot SCROG in mind -- Wrapping and tucking and going for world record ?--18 inches tall !-- Isn't there so kind of weed  grows like a vine back up in some jungle somewhere ?-- 
Weed ain't smoking itself -- Do your duty OFC !


----------



## thegloman (Oct 25, 2019)

I've had some luck in the past tying the main stalk to a horizontal wire as it grows.
I'm thinking I need to do the scrog thing.   It just don't make sense for the gov. to restrict the height of a plant.   I'm SURE a rather large harvest can come from 18" plants done right.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2019)

Good morning all, thanks you guys, and Stinky when i say guys i mean all people, i am from the Northwest, that is how we roll here. I sure enjoyed getting caught up on your journal, very nice.
OF, I am going to pop my mimosa seeds for the indoor grow this winter. Still abit ragged from harvest so i will wait a minute. So looking forward to it. Our daughter brought home joints called mimosa 26, it was awesome and kept us going, a nice sativa. 
Thank you guys for the nice words, i really tried not to worry.
The rehab kids are fun to have here.  Although the woman has a potty mouth much worse than me and things i have never heard. LOL She cooked dinner the last two nights, and she is a good cook. The man has to go back to TN and do some time. That is so stupid. IF it is a correction facility, he is already corrected. Worked full time for 9 months and is clean, doesn't even smoke pot. I think i will write a letter to the judge. 
Thanks peeps!


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2019)

Took a nap !-- Still raining so more coffee ?-- Where's my pipe ?-- I need to wade over to the grow later -- I need to transplant some plants from aero to dirt -- Things are getting out of hand -- Need another dam grow room for bloom !-- Veg got that WI reveg and some new things that are gonna need to bloom soon -- They need to get that beach house sold !-- Longer it takes the more girls I'll collect !-- Taking plants out of aero putting them in dirt to sex --because they gonna need to be sexed soon and head room is limited where we did that last time -- I may be splitting this grow in half soon ?-- That won't be a problem !-- One of my aero boxes with 34 grow holes got multiple copies of everything-- I bout got what I need to start growing - 
U know I found Jesus and became a hemp farmer don't U ?--Nothing but hemp --frosty white top Indica a hemp -- It's a special variety U have to grow inside - Been practicing my hemp cloning technique too !


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2019)

Take a toke of this ?--
I wonder how long this dude can keep circling the drain before he go bye bye down the hole ?-- I'm gonna miss this soap opera when the season is over !-- I'm expecting a disappointing Nixon finish with Pence playing the part of Ford !


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2019)

So how does it go in term of succession, VP then Speaker of the House. So if Pence was indicted Nancy would be president, hmmm


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2019)

umbra said:


> So if Pence was indicted Nancy would be president, hmmm


You can fantasize all you want but that ain’t ever gonna happen...the reps wouldn’t let Obama name a Supreme Court justice, you think they’ll let Nancy be president...maybe another uncivil war first...


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2019)

Good has always triumphed over evil, until now


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC

You guys are the best.


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2019)

Welcome back, how are you doing?


----------



## novitius (Oct 25, 2019)

Guys I think control goes to the military if both chairs are vacated. At least until they're filled again.

Hi Burnin1! Let's burn some of this cheesel I picked up?


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2019)

I grew out chiesel from Heath Robinson, it was world class weed


----------



## novitius (Oct 25, 2019)

This stuff is actually pretty good! On the inhale  it's all diesel and when you let it out it's cheese. I'm not sure on the stock, as they don't always advertise where it's from. The last three strains I picked up have been exceptional and from different cultivators.


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2019)

I got miracle grow under my fingernails !-- I don't like dirt !-- Miracle Grow ?-- U do what U can with what U got to work with !--(1) Black Star -x- Apricot Head --- (4)--Candy Cane -x - Bunch of Grapes -- There's one lemon like Nov got --- The big winners are Sundae Driver -x- Bunch of Grapes along with Sunset Sherbert -x- Bunch of Grapes  bout 5 of each --Then 2 little Texas born and bred babies got dirty today too -- They would be -- SR91-x- ( MZR-X-BBSL)
I need a bigger dam grow room soon !-- No I'm good for awhile but soon !-- I get this herd sorted out and thinned down to just the girls ?--  Then we can work ! -- I got a box of cuts rooting too -Forgot about dat **** ?-- Definitely need more room soon !--and brand new white LEDs !--
Other Keef U start some more seed I'm beat U down !-- Enough is enough and we already passed that !-- It's a simple lesson -- Just because U got more seed don't mean U should start some more !--Did U get dropped on your head as a baby ?-- Nevermind I don't want to hear it !- and yes I do need another toke !-- Give me that knife so I can clean my fingernails !


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2019)

I didn't skip school that day I remember the order of secession but it's not as simple as it sounds -- The order is 1 president -2  -- vice -president --3-- speaker of the house -- but !-- if the president is impeached the vice president assumes office and picks a vice president !--I'd make him fill out my pardon before I choose him !--Every president who gets impeached needs his own Gerald Ford !-- So U ain't gotta worry about that dreamy most powerful woman taking over !-- Make me get the vapors again !-- So much power in such a small package ?-What's she running for ?-- I'd vote for Mz. Nancy !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2019)

Po-Boy and Muffalata sandwiches ?-- Where I was yesterday?-- No !-- I've moved on !-- but crawfish season is in a couple months ?- I will have my crawfish this year -- but with the cool weather I got Gumbo on my mind !-- There's just No way to make a small gumbo -- just like there is no way to make vegetarian gumbo !-- Go ahead prove me wrong ?-- I've had some !- That ain't gumbo !
 I let it slide the other day when HP said something about sometimes U got to have some cornbread ?-- 1st !-- Ain't nothing wrong with some cornbread !-- but -- Red Beans ?-- In the south I think U can go to jail for not serving cornbread with beans or beans and rice ! - but in the south they don't need much reason to put U in jail !-- Some states make a profit at locking people up !-- Some states and even federal still debate the death sentence ?-- In Texas ?- We put in an express lane !-- I mean if U don't execute the occasional innocent man or woman then maybe U ain't killing enough people ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 25, 2019)

Afternoon All...Rainy night in the Delta...TS Olga is passing by tonight and dropping some rain ...1 inch so far here...my buddy up North of here has 2.7 so far. Rainy evening with cannabis...pan seared bone less pork chops...oven roasted cabbage steaks and baked sweet potatoes...I will be worthless shortly!  You got that right Keef on the cornbread...etiquette police would get you  on red beans...chili...soup...mustard greens ect. lol


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2019)

Mustard Greens or Collard Greens -- I am not prejudiced -- but U know it got to have some pork in them ?-- and some cornbread !-- I even like cornbread that got whole kernal corn and chopped chilis in it -- and cheese !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2019)

Can I just melt this here chocolate -- stir in some RSO and pour it into molds and let it cool ?-- Maybe tommorrow ?
Messed around and got kinda lit ?-- Rain !- all day just drizzle -drizzle --drizzle ! -- I don't like it !-


----------



## Keef (Oct 25, 2019)

U guys got to help a brother out !-- U know I like to brew and I plan on using my used nute water on something I can ferment -- I'm looking for some exotic fruits that I could grow  down on the gulf coast -- I figure I'm need a group of fruits that mature at different times - Blueberries grow well and I like fermenting them -- I found something called a "Pine Berry" sounds like something I'd like - maybe some pomegranates -- I've just never explored exotic fruit with an eye towards fermenting it !--
Got to be some tasty stuff out there everybody hasn't heard of ?--


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2019)

How about currants


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 25, 2019)

Miracle grow ain't dirt,  its poison


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2019)

I just add decarbed bud to my chocolate and pour into the mold...have it before bed...
Yep, then I brush my teeth...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2019)

As I sit in my garden chair this evening, I noticed this shadow on my backyard shed wall...and the suspicious looking flowers poking their heads out in the lower right quadrant...
Got to visit with a couple old music pals today and did a little pickin....fun stuff and passed each a bit of homegrown....


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 25, 2019)

Redeyes that looks like an aesthetic period Victorian slag glass lamp shade lol ... not even kidding you should see these things, they are abundant in the Adirondack region and I wish I could afford one, the silhouettes of nature scenes are a dead ringer for your shed wall!


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 26, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Fine morning to wake n bake with the coffee...still some lite rain from Olga but it is moving fast and should be gone by afternoon. I am ready for the cool air to come back...anxious for the first fire in wood heater. Got a 15% off coupon from Ollie's discount store...gotta go see what they have now lol. Wishing all a pain and stress free day!


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 26, 2019)

Good morning everyone,  its wedding day!   Now if it just doesn't rain.   By the way,  I hate motel coffee


----------



## novitius (Oct 26, 2019)

Morning OFC! Everything hurts! Gonna stream roll some dabs and top it off with a doobie.


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2019)

Morning OFC-- It's cold !---Still overcast and damp -- I don't like it !-- Like that cat up there I need an attitude adjustment !-- I be back !-- Oh !- That hurts !-- Yeah I remember how that happened !--


----------



## thegloman (Oct 26, 2019)

Good morning yall!
We gonna get that rain yall been talking about today and tomorrow.    Forcast says SNOW next Friday.   This is when I miss Arizona the most! 
Have a green day everybody!


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Good morning all.
Our country is in a shambles. The East went to the Libs & majority of the West to Conservative. Wexit wants to divide. Protests and rallies started already. It’s a mess. Division will never happen but hopefully it makes the minority gov wake the F$&k up.  Good night last night spent with hubby on the deck as the rain hammered down. Curing is definitely working well. Our Friday night puffs are getting stronger & smoother. Starting to want to grow inside cause I miss tending to my girls. Eyes are amazing. Colours are incredible. Snow on our mountain this morning. Time for another coffee. You all have a great day!


----------



## umbra (Oct 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 26, 2019)

Good morning ofc...C1, welcome to the shambles club...did I hear you had some eye surgery? And it sounds like a success...yay! I wish they could restore my old ears...
I was going to chop one of my girls this morning but momma wants to have a birthday party for Jozi...so we got people comin over with dogs...that makes me want to go sit under my shade tree in the garden...am I a grumpy old fart?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2019)

No Re, not grumpy, just a bit antisocial..lol, we are all like that i think. Leave me alone and let me smoke in peace. 
Cinister, i didn't know you were female, it shouldn't matter, but I need to say a special welcome to the ladies here.  The whole world is upside down..
Just wrote a letter to the judge in TN telling him he needs to not put the 25 year old in jail as we in Washington like him. Hope it works. He has to leave in a week or so.  I am getting used to having felons in the house, they are pretty fun. They don't do any drugs, except she got a MM card here and she smokes.  Yes, i seem to have fallen in love with these kids. 

Smoking some lambs bread this morning, i like it.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2019)

HP, what is cabbage steaks, i know must be thick slices, but what do you do to it? Pretty lamp up there stinky, and it did look like his picture.


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2019)

Hey Rose there's a couple more girls should probably be here at the OFC too !-- Airspree and TintureBell -- looking to fight cancer !
U might as well go get them ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2019)

I better find my cannacap packing stick -- That's a lot of cannacaps paw - paw ?-- I gotta cook it first !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 26, 2019)

Ms Rose...I just cut 1/2 inch steaks off the cabbage...I leave the core but it can be cooked as well. All my pieces will have a round bottom. After I sear my meat in the pan I place the cabbage slice flat side down on the fond till brown...3 minutes or so...then place them round side down on non stick foil on oven roaster pan....drizzle with chili pepper & garlic infused olive oil and season...I use ..P Prudhomme veggie seasoning..a shake of old bay seasoning & sea salt...cover tightly with regular foil...pop in oven @ 400* for 40 to 45 minutes depending on desired tenderness. It will steam in its own moisture...Remove from oven...let stand 10 minutes...plate and enjoy


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 26, 2019)

This morning I reworked my grow cab for flowering...I decided to get rid of the sunoff switches operating my lights because they are net based and these silly PG&E power outages keep messing with them... it’s a pain in the @$$ having to fight with them...so I just went with a mechanical timer so at least when the power is restored it should start up again...this has been a rough grow...I had to take them with me on one trip away because of an outage and now it looks like round two of the power outage...


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2019)

I need to take some pics and send them to someone to post for me -- I can e-mail or text pics but it times me out when I try to post one here !--


----------



## novitius (Oct 26, 2019)

I saw PG & E are threatening two million people with outages. That's so messed up. If I lived under their wires if for sure invest in solar.


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2019)

In Texas U gotta be all solar or all thru the power company -- The 2 can never mix -- to be sure of it those meters that will run backwards if U make more power than U use ?-- They ain't allowed !-- They got U by the short and curlies and ain't nothing U can do about it !-- U want power - U gotta get it from them !


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2019)

RE it says it sent them ?- but I don't know ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 26, 2019)

Nope, nuthin yet...


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks Cuz - Technology hates me !
Let me try one more time ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2019)

I gave it another try RE !- Who knows ?
This Sour Dubb ?-- I'm need to look up some genetics -- it's kinda nice !


----------



## umbra (Oct 26, 2019)

https://cannasos.com/strains/sativa/sour-dubb


----------



## QBCrocket (Oct 26, 2019)

Gday OFC cracking day down under blue skys 28 deg  the birds and the bottles are out summer is on the way , time for a ride , 
hope you all have a bonza day


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Keef said:


> I better find my cannacap packing stick -- That's a lot of cannacaps paw - paw ?-- I gotta cook it first !--


Ok......
What’s a canacap?


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2019)

Hey Crocket !-- Spring ?-- Cold and wet here !
What's a cannacap ?-- There's many versions - Mine are just decarbed trim packed into empty 00 gel caps -- Some simmer the decarb in an oil like coconut and put the oil in caps-- decarbed hash or even RSO -- but I try to take a dose where I can still function so dry decarb packed into caps and chased with some coconut oil -- I grind mine 1st by rubbing it thru a colander (for washing veggies and stuff )!-- big bowl lots of little holes ?-- Then after I cook it I get my stick and start packing caps-- I got a cap filler but I can't find it cause I got high and put it up but I don't remember where -- I preach it all the time !-- Smoking is for pleasure eating it is medicine -- If U a pot farmer U should be on a regular oral dose -- caps --gummies-- Rose takes RSO at night - same thing -- RE takes edibles too I think !-- Sometimes when I'm out of caps I simmer decarb in oil -- shake and/or stir occasionally until cool -- filter off the weed and bottle the oil for use -- Not strong enough ?- Take more or - use the oil on a second batch of decarb !-- I decarb in a jar mostly -- put the jar in the oven to cook at 275 "f" for 45 minutes to an hour  - after it is done I pour warm/hot oil to fill the jar !- When I have time I wait until the next day to filter off the weed !-- Start with a couple teaspoons and work out the dose -- Something U can feel but still function !-- There is a place called " Too High "- I can take U there ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2019)

It all works but my jam is half high THC weed and half high CBD weed !-- Speaking of which ?-- Alien Moonshine ?-- Where it at ?


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2019)

Why I like to put it in gel caps ? -- Put a dab of RSO on your tongue and we'll talk ?-- U like that ?-- I don't !--I wouldn't put that nasty stuff in my mouth !-- I put it in a cap so I don't have to taste it !-- I can't chew up and swallow weed-- it gags me !- So caps it is !-- If U taking an oil extract just buck up and take your medicine !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 26, 2019)

U know that thing about -- If U loose something when U get too high -- get that high again and U can find it ?-- U know that ain't true ? -- It's just an excuse to get too high again !-- Other Keef --U ain't fooling nobody !


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Keef said:


> Why I like to put it in gel caps ? -- Put a dab of RSO on your tongue and we'll talk ?-- U like that ?-- I don't !--I wouldn't put that nasty stuff in my mouth !-- I put it in a cap so I don't have to taste it !-- I can't chew up and swallow weed-- it gags me !- So caps it is !-- If U taking an oil extract just buck up and take your medicine !--


Ok one more question. What is decarb? Sounds like a flat pop. Last time I tried edibles was 2014. I was so high and sketchy I couldn’t stand it. Daughter gave me one little cookies. Been scared of it since. Kids these days eh!


----------



## umbra (Oct 27, 2019)

https://honestmarijuana.com/decarboxylation/


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 27, 2019)

umbra said:


> https://honestmarijuana.com/decarboxylation/


Good read! Thanks!


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 27, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Made to order day in-store for here...68* high today with sunshine and headed to 50* tonight. Cinister those caps are good for many things...make em mild and no jitters...they control my arthritis perfectly....make em strong and you can visit Keef in the spirit world. Keef describes them very accurately....smoking is for pleasure....eating caps is medicine. This seems like a perfect day for some veggie soup...got stew meat thawed...soup pot on stand by lol. Enjoy this Sunday just the way you like!


----------



## QBCrocket (Oct 27, 2019)

gday guys , I was looking through some web site reading about broad mites and one of the sites had this picture on the cover I had to share it great pic , may even be a MP er  be great if  it is


----------



## novitius (Oct 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC! I really wish I had that backyard this year, Crocket! [email protected]


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 27, 2019)

Good morning O.F.C.  My son's wedding went off without a hitch and the couple looked great.  Saw lots of far flung family and my "party favors" were a real hit!


----------



## zigggy (Oct 27, 2019)

1


----------



## zigggy (Oct 27, 2019)

2 ,,,good morning guys need to restart my computer ,,,,be right back


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2019)

Morning OFC -- ugh !-- I be OK soon !-- I get up wash some caps down with coffee -- and a spoon of coconut oil and - find my pipe and get comfortable !-- About the time I'm having a second cup and the pipe has taken the edge off -- The caps kick in !-- U could make them out of prime bud but good trim works just fine - I have a tendency to take too many -- When it comes to edibles -- I don't trust me !-- If one brownie is a dose -- What if they good and I forget they electric brownies and eat half the pan ?-- Too High Again !-- No I just take some caps and fall in on a pan of regular brownies !--


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2019)

When it comes to kids -- I told the doctor we wanted an abortion -- He said it's about 25 years too late for that --
Oh kids is cute when they little but sometimes when they grow up they become a like Satan Sandwich !--


----------



## umbra (Oct 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 27, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Good Morning OFC...Made to order day in-store for here...68* high today with sunshine and headed to 50* tonight. Cinister those caps are good for many things...make em mild and no jitters...they control my arthritis perfectly....make em strong and you can visit Keef in the spirit world. Keef describes them very accurately....smoking is for pleasure....eating caps is medicine. This seems like a perfect day for some veggie soup...got stew meat thawed...soup pot on stand by lol. Enjoy this Sunday just the way you like!
> 
> View attachment 255872


So I read about the cannacaps and what decarb means. Something I’d not looked into but now totally interested for medical use. My issue with the oil (which sounds like the way to go) is the rice pot - I have a crock - and the IPA or Butane. Yes call me chicken!  Seems you can control dose easier with oil. Making it is the scary part


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2019)

Only problem with RSO is it's so concentrated that it is hard to measure dosage -- They say a dose is the size of a grain of rice -- I disagree but your grain of rice might be bigger than mine ?-- Cinister before U jump into making oil try some dry caps 1st -- Take some good weed and cook it then pack it in some empty caps -- A smoking tolerance is different that a edible buzz -- For one thing U know that big cloud of smoke U exhale ?-- still full of THC ?-- U eat it U get it all !


----------



## novitius (Oct 27, 2019)

@Cinister1 Keef is right! Smokin and tokin is a lot different then edibles. You mess around and have flash backs in front of your face if you don't have a tolerance. Ok, maybe not that bad but it can be rough! It's a ride you get on and don't get off till it's over, for sure.


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2019)

Rose got a machine to make RSO and it recovers most the ethanol-- Grow looks good today --
Nick about that Miracle Grow-- It's not permenant -- Had to take the plants out of aero to sex them because of head room -- Soon as I see a girl a cut will go back into aero !--
I could grow in dirt ?-- Shovel Other Keef !-- Don't forget about shoveling dirt ?-- 
We like growing in water !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 27, 2019)

Good mornin old peeps...got up this mornin and chopped my Harlequin girl...got’r trimmed up and she’s hangin in the basket for a time...purple haze prolly be down next week...the wind kicked up today so I’m expecting any minute now for the power to shut off...we’ll see...
Good mornin Zigggy, hope your computer is cooperating...


----------



## thegloman (Oct 27, 2019)

Good afternoon yall!
Its a beautiful day to be alive!
Sun is shining, birds are singing and its not freezing out there.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 27, 2019)

here are some photos of keefs grow he asked me to post...got’m in my email this am...
I’ll let keef tell the story...


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2019)

I didn't think they went thru ?--
1st pic is inside one my aero cloners another shows the top and - the other is the dirt farm !-- Red bucket is a revegg-- The White -x- Nepal Indica ( straight out the house of Umbra )- then I bred it to that Black Berry Snow Lotus male --
In the black planters are 3 Stacked Blueberries - 2 of Umbra's - I couldn't decide which I liked best so I crossed them -- There's a couple Blueberry Chocolates and this AK thang -- I got them all cloned and waiting on some baby grape crosses to get big enough to sex then it'll be time to throw down !-- I better get in that new place soon -- I'm need a bigger grow room !


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2019)

The cuts in the cloner are still fairly fresh -- I noticed a couple had popped a root this afternoon !-- Stacked Blueberry in da bag !


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2019)

The cuts in the cloner are still fairly fresh -- I noticed a couple had popped a root this afternoon !-- Stacked Blueberry in da bag !


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2019)

Echo ......


----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2019)

If U get a new cap filling device -- read the destructions !-- Don't be like me !-- What a mess ?


----------



## umbra (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Oct 27, 2019)

Packed that 100 by hand !-- I will attempt the de- vice another time !-- I took the 1st 4 !-- cause ?-- Taxes !-- That's just how I roll !--It should be printed on the box in big stoner letters -- Do not attempt when high !--but then I'd never get to attempt it !-- Thing got too many pieces !-- Just me and a stick was doing just fine !-- If U can't do it stoned - I don't need to be doing it !


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 28, 2019)

Morning OFC... I made 66 more canna caps yesterday with my pill device... a little practice and it does a fine job. I use a flashlight to see in the cap bodies when I fill them to insure no spills and even doses....drop the tops in the cap plate and one push puts them on the bodies.Perfect set on them...no leaks! Purchased some caps that are already separated....saves time pulling them apart.Caps made yesterday are sleepy time caps....ones from last week are work time and arthritis relief. Things go better with coconut caps! Grabbed an Ardent Lift Decarboxylator off Ebay last week...open box but brand new....crazy low price. Used it yesterday on the canna cap run....did a great job...very little odor..potent results, I will continue to report on it as I use it more. Marijuana Monday....Smoke it while ya got it!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 28, 2019)

Super busy weekend of painting. First half of floor underlayment went down yesterday so I could whip out the baseboards on that side of the room without worrying about dribbles. First half of floor is going in tonight. 
It's a ... color, lol. Gold velvet curtains should be here tomorrow to complete the 1970s style assault on the eyeballs.
This is officially the Tropical Room...


----------



## novitius (Oct 28, 2019)

Morning OFC! I missed the weekend. It's over? My belly is grumbling. I'm torn between a bagel or an English muffin. I think all but two or three of my clones rooted. I'm pretty sure I got one of each strain at least. The Headband clones don't look so hot and a white strawberry doesn't look well either. That's fine! I only need one. Much better success rate this time around. 
 Tokin on the last of the chiesel. Waiting for coffee to finish brewing.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 28, 2019)

Good morning yall!
C1
Your "tropical" room looks great!  Nice job!
Its time for me to plan out my grow room again.  January is coming up quick!   Legal growing.......who would have Ever guessed?


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 28, 2019)

Legal growing still feels so crazy! I'm so not used to it yet, gotta pinch myself driving home from the grow shop without throwing stuff on top of supplies to hide them. The times they are a changin!


----------



## umbra (Oct 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC. It took me a couple of years to get used to being legal, lol. I went from standing on my toilet and blowing smoke into exhaust fan to sitting on my front porch and smoking and enjoying it.  I enjoy sitting around the pool and smoking weed.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 28, 2019)

I know Ill be a lot more relaxed after Jan.
I was driving home this morning from a job and noticed a "hemp" field less than a half mile from my place.
They have cameras up and it looks more like short marijuana to me, and there are some solid purple plants out there. All with rather nice buds.  I'm gonna ask the ppl for a few seeds if it truly is hemp.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 28, 2019)

Sitting in the pool is a year round proposition here....legal weed not so much.


----------



## umbra (Oct 28, 2019)

While it is warm during the day, it is getting cold at night. 45 last night and heater will not turn on. Even colder tonight, HVAC guy here tomorrow.


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2019)

Hard day !-- This morning I'm packing a pipe listening to some blues -- Glanced out the window and there was 2 cop cars across the street and they had the neighbor down on the ground putting handcuffs on -- I eased the curtain shut and eased on out of Dodge !-- Left my phone -- Watched from the bushes down the road till they left !-- It was afternoon before I found out it was a domestic disturbance !-- They was a little to close to the grow for me !-- I hate when that happens !
Umbra -- Turn the oven on 200 and leave the oven door open -- Turn the central unit to fan only !-- It'll warm the house up just fine !--
I been fighting my face today too-- pressure and pain- Hope I'm not getting sick ?-- - Even my caps are not quite enough -I'm functioning just not very well --- It has not been a good day so far !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 28, 2019)

Yep, fall is in the air...in Cali of course that means burn it down cuz it’s wind and fire season...we made it thru round 2 of the wind driven power outages but they are already talkin bout round 3...maybe in a week or so...we got a couple fires goin on now and they are already pointing fingers towards PG&E...pretty sure they won’t be able to run all those lines under ground so they gonna have to figure some other way to stabilize the transmission lines...gonna get expensive I’m pretty sure...if I had a couple acres, I’d put in some solar and some batteries...my wife is tryin to start an online bizz but she knows little about computers and so she’s strainin my brain...I used to use computers all the time but when it comes to network stuff and a lot of the newer protocols, I ain’t got a clue and it’s hurtin my thinker...better have another hit and see if that helps...noooo...


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2019)

Nicola Tesla said just broadcast power like U would radio signals-- Big Biz said No - then people wouldn't have to pay for it !-- Free power ?-- Can't have that !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 28, 2019)

Ain’t nuthin free...


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 28, 2019)

Well there's free labor, if you don't pay yourself ; ) got some of that going on around here. I'm gonna need workmens comp for my dang knees by the time this project is done. That's one bottle of glue. Not sure what planet the flooring salesman lives on he thought I only needed 3 bottles for 3" boards in a 14x14 room... and I'm running a pretty modest bead, haven't had any oozing. Oh well I think bed is calling and Dog is already out cold.


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 29, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Well there's free labor, if you don't pay yourself ; ) got some of that going on around here. I'm gonna need workmens comp for my dang knees by the time this project is done. That's one bottle of glue. Not sure what planet the flooring salesman lives on he thought I only needed 3 bottles for 3" boards in a 14x14 room... and I'm running a pretty modest bead, haven't had any oozing. Oh well I think bed is calling and Dog is already out cold.


Hey what year was your house built? Windows remind me of our second house built in 1908. Renovations in that one took the sails right out of us. 5 years to bring back the hardwood under the laminate and Lino. Ceilings, walls doors, paint and front railings. Never mind the yard! OMG and we only had to hire one dude to hook up and certify our new gas stove. Made a nice profit when we sold though. It was a beauty


----------



## QBCrocket (Oct 29, 2019)

Cinister1 said:


> So I read about the cannacaps and what decarb means. Something I’d not looked into but now totally interested for medical use. My issue with the oil (which sounds like the way to go) is the rice pot - I have a crock - and the IPA or Butane. Yes call me chicken!  Seems you can control dose easier with oil. Making it is the scary part


gday Cinister1 , I did the same when I saw Keefs posts about Cannacaps  got into making them , and love them although I might take keefs advise and go to trimmings next time , using prime white widow seemed like a good idea at the time , but take I to many and well I don't know I normally wake up wondering what happened . I fill mine 75% decarb and then add a couple drops of coconut oil into the capsule ,they work great for pain , and not a bad buz as well


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 29, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Holy Tootsie Roll...All most forgot its Halloween this week...one of my favorite holidays...it and the 1st of the year are my favorites. Gotta get a bag of the dark chocolate Reese's thins...no one comes way out in the country trick or treating , so I get the left overs! Halloween in the Delta brings back memory's of melted candy from the heat on some years....cheap costumes....orange pumpkin buckets and lots of homemade treats. It was safe back then....you could eat your goodies without fear of crazies putting junk in them. Wishing all a cannabis kinda day !


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi Cinister, it's an 1890 house and suffered a two family conversion postwar that left most of the floors unsalvageable and much of the woodwork missing or heavily damaged. Only the parlor floor could be saved, and it GLOWS. I think it's longleaf pine. Doors and trim I've been able to find at architectural salvage yards. I've been chipping away at it for over 15 years now. It never ends!


----------



## thegloman (Oct 29, 2019)

Good morning yall!


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2019)

Morning OFC - Holding my own this morning-- 1890 ?-- Down here between Houston and the Louisiana border There's nothing left that old !-- It's a poor area anyway lots of mobile house and such -- Hurricane Harvey came thru and dumped 3-4 feet of rain -- They had to open the flood gates on all the lakes -- Everything around here was under at least 30 feet of water -- About the time rebuilding was showing progress a tropical storm parked overhead and flooded the place again -- So what I saw on my ride was shattered mobile homes washed into the trees -- Usually a travel trailer that flooded in the yard or 2 -- Depending on how many storms they went thru !---It's a mess !-- I came out of the New Orleans area after Katrina and between here and there not much survived -- So houses built in 1890 -- We don't got that !-- Might be some from 1970 ?-- Rebuilt over and over again !


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 29, 2019)

We get ice storms and nor'easters and the occasional tail end of a hurricane. More microbursts and tornadoes up here recently, but with few exceptions we are spared widespread devastation from any single weather event. Im watching the Cali fires now, the recent one near the Getty center is about 5 miles from my brothers house, and right down a valley that makes a clean shot. 
I'm thankful for the relative safety of inland New England!


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2019)

Unlike other natural disasters at least U get the time to run from a hurricane ?--
I grew up down here --got to travel some during my 8 years in the army but I don't do cold anymore !--
I got some clones need to be transplanted -- Moved some plants to the place we sexed them - One more topping/shaping then in about 2 weeks we gonna flip them -- I'm concerned about head room but we'll see ?-- The revegged WI-X-BBSL too tall already for that space -- Not sure exactly what to do with her ?--
I still don't have Nurse Larry - ended up with only 1 and it was male -- Purple Haze ?-- Snow Desiel -x- BBSL is a mind mower ?--
 No more seed Other Keef !-- U tricky bastid !-- I know what U up to !-- 
We didn't get a Purple Mimosa girl either ?-- U only got one lemon what if it's a boy ?--
I don't know ??? -- I hate U - U bastid !- We'll look ?


----------



## novitius (Oct 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC! How are my favorite people today? I'm doing well. I picked up some Island Girl and some Citral Glue. The CG is 1 hitter for sure. I wonder how much a home test meter Chroma thingy would cost.... It'd be cool to know what ya grew in science. 
Hey for you guys in Illinois, you can run up to Michigan and use your med card there. Be careful at the borders. 
 Stinky that floor looks fantastic. When I laid floor like that we didn't run a bead, we just made dabs every foot or so. Alternate the dabs of glue in each row and it's all tied in. We did sell them as floating floor though.


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2019)

Let me hit that real quick Nov ?-- I might just run up to Michigan and go shopping this afternoon ?-- Nope little too far for me !-- Buy me something next time Nov !-- I don't get dope store stuff much !--
Got more 6 WI-x- BBSL repotted -- I'm about to teach the Nephew the excesses of a head injury !-- U bloom them and I'll clone and veg them ?-- Oh he gonna get snowed under ! -- I got an empty 34 spot cloner and a bigass momma plant ?-- Don't make me do it !
I got more roots today !-- I'm need some more dirt and not that Miracle Grow !-- I'll leave him a full grow room when I split off !--
I'm thinking about some hard training on that WI momma -- I'm get some string and fishing weights and weigh the limbs down -- so she spread out even more --She don't got one those fancy free state names -- She was born and bred in Texas under the jack boot of prohibition but she got the bloodlines of champions !--She like my middle finger to Texas ?--- I know this girl she was a work horse for me at the beach !--She gonna be so frosty !--


----------



## drcree (Oct 29, 2019)

gooday everyone. _ keef,_ hope you're doing okay, _gloman_ glad to see you,_ burnin_ hope you are well brother.  my heart goes out to you.  hope everyone else is doing well and in good spirits.
i've been in and out doin this and that--still.  got some fresh beans in the basement.
mrs cree and i took our new weim boy (_floki_) to training last evening.  he's still a monster but becoming a more controllable one.  he's not totally to blame.  we haven't been doing the right things and are more or less confusing the animal.  plus our other weim is teaching him her bad traits.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2019)

Good morning all,  I am about sick of the stress. Wilson pooped blood yesterday and I freaked cause Kali just died after that.  I have fed Natural Balance for over 20 years with no problem.  Bud rushed him to the vet, i wasn't dressed yet, and the vet said that natural balance was sold and they changed the recipe, to be cheaper.  a lot of money later and Wilson is on antibiotics and eating Kangaroo... really? yes kangaroo... he is better already.
Stinky that floor looks beautiful. I love it. It is a happy room.
I hope you are all stoned and happy this morn, Keef, glad they weren't after you.


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey Rose !-Sorry about the pup hope he gets better !- They had my undivided attention yesterday !--
What up Drcree ?-- My dogs aren't trick dogs -- They won't even come when U call them !-- Especially the 6 pound demon dog that thinks he is the boss of the world !-- He put the slip on me the other day -- Found him laid up in the driveway out front with the big dogs !
Being in a prohibition state --They could come and take all my seed and destroy my stuff like they did Nick !-- When that happened to Nick -- I sent a package of seed off to another grower to back me up !-- I'd loose a few but this unnamed grower ( The Gloman)-- Got me covered !-- Something happen ?- a week later I can have most of my genetics back !


----------



## umbra (Oct 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2019)

RE, I can't remember where i got my lambs bread seeds. Shoot, i am trying to recall.  I will keep looking for that info.  I hope you are safe with the fires.. thinking of you.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Good day OFC


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2019)

Burnin1 -- How U doing Cuz ?-- Hang in there and take one day at a time !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 29, 2019)

Good morning old stoners...wow, slept till 10am this mornin...that felt pretty good...now I’ll see what kinda trouble I can get into...guess I’ll continue on the get ready for paint campaign...stinky see how inspiring you are...So sorry bout Wilson Rose hopefully a change in diet will help...if you think of the source of the lambs bread but it’s not a big deal...I got Harlequin and purple haze goin in this grow, both Sativa dominant...
So far as I know the big fires here in Cali are at the coast in the wine country or down south of LA...supposed to be more wind again tonight so we’ll see how they play the power game...I have a generator that will keep my fridge going though so I’m alright...


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey Rose let's hope that Wilson's new Kangaroo Cuisine puts some spring in his step! It must be tasty if Wendy's was able to pass it off as beef all those years ago!
RedEyes it's totally fall painting season so have some fun with it : ) my brother is in Los Feliz right near the Getty Fire and I'm sending best wishes for conditions to improve for all y'all living in flammable terrain... and that the mudslides that are bound to come later pass you by safely.


----------



## umbra (Oct 29, 2019)

For some reason, where I live, we have way too much exotic animal meat jerky. More than just moose and caribou, we have alligator, emu, and yes kangaroo. So I have had roo jerky before.


----------



## novitius (Oct 29, 2019)

I've never had Roo meat but I have had ostrich, it was fantastic. So red and so lean.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 29, 2019)

Fried gator tail is incredible. I could eat it every day. Y'all making me hungry.


----------



## umbra (Oct 29, 2019)

gator tastes like chicken, lol


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2019)

Not that big a fan of gator -- More into Crawfish Etoufee and Andoullie-- -Tasso --shrimp -and other Cajun dishes !-- Even Turduchen !-- That would be a seasoned  boneless stuffed CKN-- stuffed inside a seasoned boneless stuffed duck -Stuffed inside a seasoned boneless stuffed Turkey !--I smoke it - U would like it !-- -- 
A Shrimp or crawfish boil is a party !-- -- small potatoes and quarter ears of corn - garlic and onion --
Yeah I can boil some seafood !-- but I'm not picking meat out those little blue crabs -- Too much work for me !-- I use them big ones out of Alaska !
I don't eat bivalves ! -- muscles - clams oysters -- that's for somebody else !--


----------



## umbra (Oct 29, 2019)

tiger prawn, lol


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 29, 2019)

I spent a couple of years in the Australian outback.  I've had Emu and kangaroo, prawns and them big 'ole lizards that get up on their back legs and run at 'cha.  Most;y tases like chiken!


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 29, 2019)

Not the prawns though.  They are more like Maine lobster without the claws.   That ones a Tiger prawn and a biggun even for Tigers.


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2019)

I heard about them giant things down under they call Crayfish too !-Looked like a lobster to me ?--- Where abouts a fellow get half dozen or so of them-- Or some " prawns" ?-- It don't matter what U call them ?-- I know what to do with them !--


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 29, 2019)

I almost bought a snack distributorship about 20 years ago. Lot's of exotic jerky like gator and buffalo. I did the numbers and figured it was too much work for too little money. I was sent samples of the jerky.  I never did try out the exotic jerky  types..emu jerky.. ugh I gave those to a buddy who ate them stoned in his dark car while driving one night.  He did not remember it was exotic jerky until I asked him how it tasted later.


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2019)

Oregon Lemon or - Lemon Larry-x-Lemon Thai -x- Oregon Lemon ?
Got to have Nurse Larry -- only got a couple seed left to -- Golden Ticket -x- BOC - Might as well - she is nice !
That wasn't supposed to happen -- it started as a look at what color I got !-- 
Purple Haze 
PH -x BBSL 
Purple Mimosa 
Snow Desiel - x- BBSL 

Just looking !-- but I might ?--


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 29, 2019)

Afternoon Everyone....Food is the subject today and I forgot to put anything out to thaw for dinner...Oh well...oatmeal is good for ya anyhow...We get a wide assortment of exotic meats here as well....most of them are locally grown...Emu...Alligators...Red Deer...Elk...Rattle Snake and if you go down to Cajun country...be sure you ask whats in it before you dine!


----------



## umbra (Oct 29, 2019)

This time of year, I'd go to Eastern State Prison in Philly for their Halloween haunted prison tour. They executed 100's of people in the electric chair and it is considered to be very haunted. Across the street is Jack's Firehouse. Great restaurant. One year I was there and they had wild boar, barbequed bear, the local 4H club raised a goat and the restaurant bought and butchered it so it was on the menu, and venison. Different for sure.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 29, 2019)

I've been to jacks firehouse, it was great food, and the hidden patio garden dining space is magical!


----------



## umbra (Oct 29, 2019)

For those that don't know, they open the fire engine doors and setup tables in the driveway


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 29, 2019)

Power out across town and my internet is out prolly because it gets here from across town...I’m talkin to ya via my cell which is very slow cuz it already ran out of data and they got me in safety mode till the end of the month comin up...
Lemme see what’s in my fridge tonight......


----------



## Keef (Oct 29, 2019)

It's raining here -- Weatherman said there is a chance of  rain tommorrow-- 100 % of the area 100% of the day !-- I'm not sure but feels like rain ?
I'm watching the news !-- Waiting for the footage of Ole Bone Spurs and Fido dropping into a dark tunnel to deal with El Bag Daddy !-- Oh that's right Bone Spurs ?-- So the CKN **** could avoid Vietnam ?--5 deferments to avoid military service -- Who went in your place ?-- Thanks daddy !--- Oh he got the Bag Daddy alright !- It was all him !-- Yep no doubt !--
 I do  got a problem with them calling this soldier  who swore an oath and bled for our country that testified to congress today a  spy ?-- That's a bit much for me !-- He took an oath and bled for us !-- He has nothing to prove to anybody !

Edit :-- 3 days in the hole ?- It would be an honor !


----------



## novitius (Oct 29, 2019)

We have a restaurant like that Jack's Firehouse outside the city called Gamekeepers Tavern. I think that was where I tried antelope burgers. Good stuff. Someday I'll open a Tavern like those. Rotating menu of savory and exotic meats and dishes. House brewed beers and ales. Cannabis infusion to be added when it's legal. Someday!


----------



## novitius (Oct 29, 2019)

Keef said:


> Let me hit that real quick Nov ?-- I might just run up to Michigan and go shopping this afternoon ?-- Nope little too far for me !-- Buy me something next time Nov !-- I don't get dope store stuff much



Next time I run up to Detroit I will Keef. You want some near pure thc?


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Best part of my day reading what you all have been up to! Yes I live a quiet life. Sit on my back deck when I get home from work and watch hummingbirds. Retirement can’t come soon enough.
So you all might wanna slap me but the meat you all eat is way beyond my taste pallet. I love seafood but it’s costly. We eat a lot of chicken. Hubby likes his steak once in awhile but if I see blood on the plate my gage reflex goes into high. Never had or tried half of what you all like. Hubby would give it a go but I’m just a sap. I’ve got $200 in gift cards for The Keg Steak House. I have a great big lobster and that’ll be my seafood feast till the kids come in. Hey Rose, I feed my boys raw food since my little one got bladder stones a few years back. Haven’t had a problem since. Good luck with your pups new diet! He’ll love it


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 29, 2019)

I have a new toy and while it seems kinda gimmicky it might just turn out to be the bomb!  I'm testing


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 29, 2019)

I can tell you it doesn't do gorilla glue.  Packs it like a block of hash


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 30, 2019)

Morning Everyone...Love seeing a well stocked cannabis tool box.Time change slipping in this weekend...I wish they would choose a standardized time and leave it alone...L Johnson backed this in 1966....surely there is better ideals by now. Heart attack and strokes increase and studies show it is very hard on folks over 65. The garden is smelling wonderful...emitting the"I'm a little Afghani" smell...continues to run a bit ahead of 63 day schedule. Getting some nice secondary buds from the QB LED penetration...with proper room and topping the girls....no telling how much they would produce.Wishing all a pain and stress free day!


----------



## novitius (Oct 30, 2019)

Morning OFC. Its expected to snow Saturday! **** you!! I'm not ready for that mess yet! According to the almanac we're set for a vortex this winter. Nasty, miserable assault on human life in the region. 
 Just goofing around. But I do dislike snow. No one knows how to drive suddenly. Cars sliding all over the road. 
Ok wake n bake with Citral Glue is fun! 
I ordered a 2 gal pump sprayer to help me reach the girls in the back. Should help for foliar feeds too. I guess I'll update the journal today with some pics. Gotta get the clones moved to their new home! Gonna flip the lights today as long as nothing comes up! 
Reefer!


----------



## umbra (Oct 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Nov, I use 2 separate sprayers for those jobs so I don't need to flush the tank out every time I switch functions. 1 dedicated to nutes and another for pesticides


----------



## Lesso (Oct 30, 2019)

Snow??? Im still on 80 degree nights!


----------



## novitius (Oct 30, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Nov, I use 2 separate sprayers for those jobs so I don't need to flush the tank out every time I switch functions. 1 dedicated to nutes and another for pesticides


So far I haven't needed pesticides. Had some small flies for a bit but a bowl of water with Saran wrap straightened them out. They flew in but couldn't get out. I probably should have something on hand for the inevitable though. I was planning to order predators if needed. I'm not keen on chemicals. What do you use? 



Lesso said:


> Snow??? Im still on 80 degree nights!


 Yes, snow! The worst four letter word of them all. Send some of your night time warmth to us in the day. We need it.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 30, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Freezing rain last night.  My windshield was about half covered in ice but it melted right off.    Looks like winter is getting an early start.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello OFC

I have three  4 to 5 foot tall "Banjo" plants that are mostly dead.  I was away at my Mom's for 5 days before she passed. I am amazed any of them are alive after 5 days without water.  I have one Banjo and two Banana Kush  alive.  I harvested my Purple Punch and they are ok.  Next years outside grow will be much better.  This year has been tough.

Sunny and clear today. but a bit cool.  Fires burning near here are 0ut out or contained.  When I was down at Mom's there was a fire burning about 3 miles from my house.  It was out when I came back.  I feel blessed.

Have a great day!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 30, 2019)

Good morning old stoners...well, it could be a lot worse...power is out all over town but here...I think the worst if the wind is over now so hopefully NCal will be getting more normal again soon...actually the only thing not workin here is the connected internet...I got my cell but it’s mostly out of data...I’ll check back in later...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2019)

HI guys, not having a good morning. Took the kid to work today as his boss was supposed to pick him up, but no, i didn't mind until i got a TICKET, 237 bucks, 10 over in a school zone.  I am going to go to court. School wasn't even open yet. cute cop, i did call him a s**t as i thanked him for my ticket.
It is COLD here, 17 this  morning. I am going to go kick a tire.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Rose, The signs in front of school zones here usually say "25 when children are present".   I hope your day gets better.


----------



## umbra (Oct 30, 2019)

novitius said:


> So far I haven't needed pesticides. Had some small flies for a bit but a bowl of water with Saran wrap straightened them out. They flew in but couldn't get out. I probably should have something on hand for the inevitable though. I was planning to order predators if needed. I'm not keen on chemicals. What do you use?
> 
> 
> Yes, snow! The worst four letter word of them all. Send some of your night time warmth to us in the day. We need it.


Grandevo, venerate, regalia, and Southern AG spreader sticker


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 30, 2019)

I just had the ride of my life this weekend.  Through the mountains at the peak of the turning (leaves)  People wonder why I live here, its the prettiest place on earth.  The wedding went off without a hitch but my shirt wouldn't button around my neck so the tie came off immediately.  I left the suit in the changing room at the event and vowed never to wear another one!  I also found out I am not really a fan of Thai food.  I swear they must use curry in everything!  The buffet was all Thai and Greek offerings.  Not really my favorites.  Had a wonderful time though and I gave out doobies to all the wedding party except, ironically, my son.  Even the brides mother wanted one!  I guess everyone's a stoner these days.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 30, 2019)

I did that at my sons wedding last year in Yosemite...my son doesn’t do pot but his bride does...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 30, 2019)

That sucks Rose, about the ticket...I didn’t get a ticket but the other day coming home from the beech in the motorhome, I took a corner a little too close into our storage site and rubbed up against a concrete block wall and gouged a hole in the sidewall...$350 new tire...didn’t need that...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 30, 2019)

@St_Nick i think your state was one of the prettiest we went thru on our round the country trip... like the old song, “Almost Heaven”...
Got my net connection back this afternoon...


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Well I don’t see Keef today? Hope he and all of you are enjoying the day. Dang cold here this morning. Jeep was covered in frost. Nasty fine Rose! And 2RE what kind of tire did you buy? That’s crazy expensive! Semi truck?


----------



## Lesso (Oct 30, 2019)

My neck doesnt fit in a dress shirt either, dont feel bad lol.
I got a job as a cannibal marauder when the apocalypse hit....it has its drawbacks, mind you.....but no shirt or tie acquired


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 30, 2019)

You're right 2re. that bridge view is just one of many.  My 5th wheel was a triple axel and I hated buying tires for it.  I ran Michelins and if I remember they was $270 a pop.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 30, 2019)

These tires were fairly new so I got away with just getting the one...19.5” is why they are expensive...I’m sure there are more expensive tires than that though...the trees in that pic are not turning yet but we were there long enough to see that...a very pretty part of the country...but there are many Wonderful sights in this country...here is another favorite from this trip, a canyon and I forget the name some place in South Dakota...but there is beauty of all kinds...


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 30, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> These tires were fairly new so I got away with just getting the one...19.5” is why they are expensive...I’m sure there are more expensive tires than that though...the trees in that pic are not turning yet but we were there long enough to see that...a very pretty part of the country...but there are many Wonderful sights in this country...here is another favorite from this trip, a canyon and I forget the name some place in South Dakota...but there is beauty of all kinds...
> View attachment 255955


I was in the tire business for about 15 years. Got my hubby into it and my brother and eventually our boy. I got out in 2007. Finally! Rod still works in the biz as a commercial tire rep. I try my best to stay out of that world now so pricing is out of my realm. Funny though now I’m in a plant that makes OTR wheels. but a much better world


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 30, 2019)

Never in the selling business but I sure bought a lot of 'em.  I raced late model stocks in the Winston racing series from 93 until 2004 when I went to the dirt series.  First it was Goodyears, then it was Hoosiers.  I bought enough tires to equip every car in the last Daytona 500


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 31, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Happy Halloween!...Speeding tickets....fires....snow....freezing rain...storms! Boy lots of action....these cops are on the Xmas bonus kick by now....there was one behind every bush around here yesterday...across the River in the Police State...they even lowered the speed limit through town from 45 mph to 35 mph....gotta keep that money flowing. I use a Radar detector and it beeps a lot in that town.I worked 25 years for a company that had heavy trucks...major tire eaters...you could buy cheap....replace often ....or buy name brands and hope the driver does not snag a curb or road hazard and ruin one.


----------



## novitius (Oct 31, 2019)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN OFC!!!


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Lesso (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy halloween!


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Have a safe and fun Halloween!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween to you all...


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 31, 2019)

Afternoon and Happy Trick or Treating...Been sampling the Reese's Dark Chocolate thins I bought...they are Chief Dan George "Dam Good" Rating. Working on a elbow macaroni casserole tonight...stir fry bok choy with a splash of Balsamic Vinegar and sweet potato rounds...the sp rounds I peel the sp...slice into 10mm slices...toss in Colavita Pepperolio and dust with Vanilla Cinnamon sugar...drop on non stick foil...cover with reg foil...bake 400 for 30 minutes...uncover bake additional 15 to 20 minutes to caramelize...a touch of heat with a treat. The weather is outstanding to say the least...47* at 2pm...average high for this day is 72*...average high for Jan 1 is 56* ...... my kinda air!


----------



## thegloman (Oct 31, 2019)

Good afternoon yall!
Woke up to snow this morning.  It won't stay long but DANG!
Y'all have a safe Halloween.
In my neck of the woods we call it Harvest festival and gather at the church for grub, fun and candy!   Good times for young and old.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 31, 2019)

Good evening well-fermented Brussels sprouts toots! (Switchin' it up a bit)
Home from the first annual Vermont Pollution Prevention and Toxics Use Reduction Planning conference. Really good event aimed at industry, and the concepts are great ones for our little cottage industry too. The ideas of substituting less-harmful chemicals into an existing process, and redesigning processes to reduce their need, are things we talk about daily here!
This warms my green little heart  <3


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 1, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Chilly 35* here this morning...perfectly clear sky...great for star gazing...Venus is just above the tree line now and dancing for all to see...at that angle its light is bounced around some and makes Her look to be moving. Every 10* drop in air temp causes a loss of 1 pound of air pressure in your tires....time to top those Michelin's off. Working on a bowl of GDP this morning...ran out of coffee ...cold weather has me sucking it on down lol.....Now....slowly back away from that candy bowl ...No the Friday after Halloween is not a Holiday. Wishing all a pain and stress free day!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 1, 2019)

Good morning yall!
I hope everybody had a pleasent night.
I whooped it up at the harvest festival.  Chowed out, played games and pigged out on candy and still made it home and hit the sack by 8:30.  lol.  
Enjoy the day yall!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 1, 2019)

Morning from americas armpit! Balmy 77f looking for a high of 89......man i miss winter sometimes.


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

Morning OFC -- It's dark !-- It's cold !-- I don't like it !-- It was a Crackhead Halloween round here !-- I had candy but not for Crackheads-- That candy is for me !-- Besides -- Everybody knows crackheads are allergic to chocolate !--
Despite what U may have heard -- I didn't do it !---I was at church ! -- 
Lesso -- It'll be steamy round here again soon too -- At least hurricane season is over ?-- 
If it warms up some I got some grow room stuff to do -- I need to do some shaping and I just hate throwing away perfectly good cuttings -- I got an empty cloner ?-- I don't need anymore but when has that stopped me ?--


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

Dam U Stinky -U poked me in a sore spot !---Recycle-- reuse - reduce -- Throwing **** in a recyclable container ain't recycling !-- Recycling is turning waste into a new product-- Such as waste plastic -- It's not that hard -- Heat mixed waste plastic up to the HDPE melting point add filler -- mix and extrude into a wood like substitute --telephone post - rail road cross ties -- all at a landfill based business incubator that will supply raw material !--Waste paper is a sheet rock/ OSB like substitute just waiting to happen - and there should be power production also at a landfill !-- U pull water from onsite wells that will be used to produce steam and that makes it a ground water remediation system by removing contamination from a landfill before it spreads -
The big concentrations of plastic in the oceans ?-- Take a floating extrusion factory to the source and bring back new product
!


----------



## umbra (Nov 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## novitius (Nov 1, 2019)

Morning OFC. 34 degrees out side. Snow hanging onto cars.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 1, 2019)

Good morning ofc.  Its 33 here and overcast.  I'm in a cloning mood.   Yesterday it rained like mad and we had very high winds.  Lotsa trees in the road and all the leaves are gone.  I guess it is time for winter.


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

Nick I was thinking about doing some cloning too but maybe not ?-- I got these 4 clone lines but it ain't about just getting a girl -- It's about special girls !-- I got some seed picked out and looks like they gonna get wet ?--They should be about ready sex after the grape crosses --One last seed run and I should have what I want for awhile-- 1st though some more coffee !-- I'm still moving a little slow like a grandpa -- I am a grandpa but wish I moved a little better --
 We had the high winds and heavy rain yesterday and the day before -- Dry today no wind but in the low 40s !-- I'm need some more of that dirty dirt !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

They wet !--- Nurse Larry -- Rose's Purple Haze -- Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus ( Big Pink !)-- (makes pink bud)--
Child of PH !-- PH-x- BBSL -- (Magenta Madness )-- Sparkly soft purple bud -- BBSL bring the madness part -- couple more Lemon -x- 3 -- This thing Umbra did that I really liked -- "V" -- don't remember the genetics this instant -- Mystery terps !--


----------



## AtHomeGrown (Nov 1, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> ok, lets try this. welcome all you old farts.  This is a continuation of Keef's thread, the old one got too big.


Thnaks for the welcome from one ole fart to another....


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

Drag up a chair and make yourself comfortable Cuz !-- I was about to invite U over-- glad U found us !--


----------



## AtHomeGrown (Nov 1, 2019)

Same wasn't sure what to expect from online forums< but I have read a lot of crap out there so hopefully we can set some records straight, bit of whiskey wouldnt hurt either.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 1, 2019)

Good morning guys

Sunny and cool today.  I think I will spend some time outside.  More trimming to do.  ugh






Enjoy this day friends/


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

I forgot !- Growing for color !---- Started some Purple Mimosa too !-- That would be --Double Purple Dojo -x- Mimosa !-- 
What U trimming Burnin1 ?-- Purple Punch ?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 1, 2019)

New chapter to the Camel’s travels…


were moving soon (gave up on the horse barn property and focused on the house this time)


they saw “something” really really small in the last MRI that they don’t know what it is
" Utilizing coregistration software
for slice by slice comparison, stable extent of patchy T2/FLAIR
hyperintensity surrounding the resection extending into the periatrial
white matter. Following contrast administration, essentially stable
appearance of 3-4 mm irregular focus of parenchymal enhancement along the
superior resection margin (series 16, image 130). Suspect new punctate
focus of enhancement in the left periatrial white matter (image 109). On
the perfusion sequences, no definite elevated CBV corresponding with the
foci of enhancement, the utility of which is significantly limited by
prominent localized susceptibility artifact and the size of enhancement
below the resolution of perfusion imaging.


had an unplanned colonoscopy and a hemorrhoidectomy over the weekend  just got home a few days ago
(NO colon cancer or colitis , just the biggest hemorrhoid my doctor had seen in her 20 year career)
physically feeling great (other than the sore parts back there)
anxiety over the MRI is obviously there but I have (some) confidence and a lot of distractions to pass the time till the next MRI

oh and this percocet helps a lil too

good night all and to all a good nights sleep












3487 sq ft
full basement
“5” bed, 3.5 bath
3 car attached PLUS a 3-4 space (electric, gas heat and water, insulated) detached garage









across the street from a LARGE Metro-park

west is a STEEEEEP slop DOWN
south is a steep slop DOWN
north is still a bit sloped UP but basically runs the ridge of very scenic view (west)
east is more or less flat

house faces west


did it before I knew about the MRI
guess I know why (again)
too many similarities… bought a big white truck and moved to a new house and got cancer…
bought a big white truck and am moving to a new house, and then this ******* MRI shadow

yup this is the real life baby


I’ve got to blow out the first ??? yards of the driveway to get 3 of my cars onto the property without going 3-wheeling or scraping front plastic BAD!!
retention wall in back needs attention/rebuilt

more pics soon closing in about 2 weeks

the inside is a looker


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Joe !-- Beautiful place !-- U should be concerned about the MRI but not flipping out !-- There's lots of anomalies in the human body -- most are not cancerous !-- I been in a few heads U know ?--- Spent 26 hours straight once unwrapping a tumour from the optic nerve thru a microscope - Very tedious !--

Edit :-- U staying on a regular edible ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

20 years in surgery !-- It ain't all brain surgery !-- I have help build some the prettiest breast U ever saw !-- Am I allowed to say that ?-- It's true anyway !--

Nurse with tiny hands used to cry when we called her to the OR !-- She knew she was gonna have to fish something out some place it shouldn't have been !-- or at least change the batteries !--
I know nasty !--I seen a lot of it !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2019)

Joe, i was talking about you. I am so glad to hear from you. what  a crazy time. What are you doing about oil? I can sure make you some, harvest is done. A lady whose husband has glioblastoma is too snobby  to use cannabis, and so is her husband, the ex mayor. Have any words to them? Hugs Joe, your new place is beautiful and i will always remember your last place as  christmas card beautiful.  This place is amazing....omg


----------



## umbra (Nov 1, 2019)

Keef said:


> They wet !--- Nurse Larry -- Rose's Purple Haze -- Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus ( Big Pink !)-- (makes pink bud)--
> Child of PH !-- PH-x- BBSL -- (Magenta Madness )-- Sparkly soft purple bud -- BBSL bring the madness part -- couple more Lemon -x- 3 -- This thing Umbra did that I really liked -- "V" -- don't remember the genetics this instant -- Mystery terps !--


V is golden ticket x BoC


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

I knew that !-- I just forgot !--I only had 2 seed left - they wet - I like that girl !-- Reminds me of Mimosa with that mystery terp thing !-- Wish me luck on a girl !


----------



## umbra (Nov 1, 2019)

green mojo. Purple plants, lol the parfait pollinated with London Bridge is pure purp strain. I'll take some pix and post later


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

I hate U Cuz !-- Purple Parfait ?-- Were London Bridge seed worth it ?--Sounds like it !--  That's too rich for my blood !-- $800 for a pack of seed ?-- I pay that much --the **** should come out the ground in a jar !--

Edit :-- Where da Box of Cherries ?


----------



## AtHomeGrown (Nov 1, 2019)

Keef said:


> I hate U Cuz !-- Purple Parfait ?-- Were London Bridge seed worth it ?--Sounds like it !--  That's too rich for my blood !-- $800 for a pack of seed ?-- I pay that much --the **** should come out the ground in a jar !--
> 
> Edit :-- Where da Box of Cherries ?


You did not say 800 for a pack of seeds?


----------



## umbra (Nov 1, 2019)

parfait pollinated by London Bridge


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

Home Grown-- - That is exactly what I said !-- $800 for a pack of seed !-- Umbra don't play !-- 
Now about these purple parfait seed  ?-- I like purple weed too !-- and Pink !-- Is there a blue ?-- I know there is Orange-- not the fruit !-- Gasmax ?--


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

Candy Cane -x- Bunch of Grapes -- What can I expect ?-- They doing well -- lots of Indica?-- musta been a lot of Indica dads ?-- All those grape crosses got lots of Indica !


----------



## umbra (Nov 1, 2019)

candy cane is 1 of the slurricane crosses. slurricane = purple punch x dosido


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 1, 2019)

Christmas is coming,  I love purple weed! (;


----------



## Cinister1 (Nov 1, 2019)

Happy Friday night all. Used to be able to hammer back a fair amount of Hey Ya’alls by the fire. Now that we have been puffin my weed, I can’t drink more than 2! Neck hurts tonight. Could drive me to drink if I wasn’t ready for bed. Anyway not even the fire could keep me warm tonight. Gnite app!


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 2, 2019)

Can't sleep.  Been up now 3 times since midnight and its 4 am


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 2, 2019)

right here with ya

too much back (end) pain

sphincter spasms .... wow this is fun


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 2, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... Welcome @ HomeGrown.....Another nice cool 38* morning here....no frost though. We had a lite frost yesterday so technically it was the first one and right on schedule. Over 1400 strains and I think Umbra has most of them...nice colors you have there! Sphincter spasms .....now that has got to hurt...Hope you feel better soon Joe. Off for a walk and then work...my lite week has gone and the phone is crazy again. Enjoy this fine day the cannabis way!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 2, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Cold and wet here, but its pay day and I'm gonna take a trip to the dispensary.  I hate paying their price but I'm due for a little bud.   20 dollars a gram really bites me in the craw but January is just around the corner..........


----------



## novitius (Nov 2, 2019)

Morning OFC. It's cold. Islands girl in the pipe. Wishing all a stoney Saturday.


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- It's chilly !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !-- I don't remember if this is Mimosa or Sour Dubb ?- whatever was in the pipe ?-- but It's working !-- Now when the caps kick in maybe I'll be a real person today ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2019)

Hey Joe -- Put an ice cube on your boo-boo !-- That ain't even funny Other Keef !-- Yes it is !-- Don't do it Joe !--


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 2, 2019)

Morning folks!  Colder'n  a welldigger in the Klondike's here.  My whole house smells like decarbing weed.  Gonna be some bananna bread making the rounds this weekend.


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2019)

Nick --I have learned to love the smell of decarb -- Speaking of which ?-- I got about 2 ounces of decarb in front of me and a 1,000 empty gel caps -- Guess what I'm doing today ?
I don't like that cap making machine -- it don't pack them like I can with a stick !--
HP-- why don't U help me take these caps apart ?
I got the wrong kind of watch dog ! -- Jet sees U he will raisehell and wake me up !- If she didn't know me I would hate to be caught in that trailer house with the grow  by Precious -- Precious is a bigass sweet pit bull -- unless she don't know U !-- Then U really don't want to be there !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2019)

Good morning all! Chilly in the hood this morn. The rehab kids are going to seattle today for the weekend. Some guy in NA bought them a night in a hotel. He leaves for jail on Monday. I am glad they can do that and it will be nice to have the house to ourselves, although the kids are not any trouble. Except when the cop came the other night to see if the guy was living here. The living room was full of smoke, cause i live here, lol. The first thing he said is I am not here to look for anything illegal, don't worry. So he went and looked in the bedroom, C was at a meeting. It was fine, I offered the cop some cbd, and he said he wished, he would have to wait 4 years. B was nervous.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2019)

We be decarbing today too. Bud is making some oil, woohoo.  I am calling this decarb Saturday. I hate the smell. And i love the oil.


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 2, 2019)

I really hate the smell of de-carb.  When I was finished the ovening of my stuff I sat it outside on the porch.  I just had to run off a feral cat that hangs around here.  I can't imagine but I guess he wants some meds too.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 2, 2019)

Good morning ofc...Saturday...what to do...lotta work to getting this house ready for paint, na don’t feel like it today...
I need to chop my last outdoor girl, I might do that...turn my compost pile, maybe...the sun is up and it’s decent out there, I think I’ll take Jozi for a walk before much anything else...noticed yesterday that overnight my local HD has gone from Halloween directly to Christmas...I guess I wouldn’t have expected anything less....
Cheers and have a great day y’all...


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello Friends

It is in the low 70s and clear. No smoke in the skies or the smell of smoke.  I am lucky.  Now that Halloween is over you can be sure to see Christmas stuff in the stores.  It seems they put that stuff out earlier every year. I am smoking some uncured Purple Punch.  So grapey flavored.  I must grow m0re of this stuff next year. ha ha  This strain kinda makes me feel lazy, or maybe that is just old age.

Enjoy this day!


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2019)

Dammm !-- Trying to grow a little weed here world !-- How about a break ?-- Met the neighbor !-- Bruno and his dog got in a fight !-- Bruno is a bigass junk yard dog !-- 68 lbs I'm told !--He tore that other dog up pretty good !-It was no small dog either !-- - It was bleeding around the neck -- Bruno only had a little blood around his mouth and was ready to finish the job !-- He threatened to shot Bruno if he came back into his yard !--  I need to get my place and get da flock outta here !-- and I need my guns back !-- Bruno on the chain for everybody's good !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2019)

Bruno still locked in the rage !-- He gets loose he'll kill that dog !-- That'll all change shortly !-- Give a whole new meaning to the term  "dope dog" ?-- There was 3 cannacaps in that piece of cheese little buddy !-- He be chillin soon !-- I'm watching him - we need to get that gate built and installed !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2019)

4 of them caps make me do the crab walk and I got a tolerance ?-- Don't worry doggy dog !-- I won't let U trip alone !

Edit :-- took him a weenie -- make sure there is enough fat to take the THC into his system !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2019)

Maybe I should twist one up for me and Bruno ?-- Shame he can't smoke a bong !-- I'd get high with the soldier !


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2019)

In the midst of the action I had another one of my hammer's germ !-- Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus ! -- Big Pink herself !-- 5 outta 5 germed !-- Half Snow Lotus on both sides ! -- She a mind mower and just keeps coming !
Finding the Pink shouldn't be a problem - most should have it !-- Terp profile will be that earthy hash -- I'm bout to mess U up -- smell !
Nurse Larry and Purple Haze right behind it !-- I need the purple !-
If I come away from here with a fist full of fine ladies and don't go to jail -- I'm call it a win !-- I be Combat Farming y'all !-- People out there  reenacting events of the wild west ?-- I live dat **** !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 2, 2019)

Keep your head down keef...
My son had a walkthrough on the house he is buying, so we went along for a look...they should be moved in time for thanksgiving...which is good because I don’t have room for all those people...we were walkin around the place when his loan officer (A friend of his since childhood) pulled out a bag and handed me a Nug of purple punch...He had some GSC in there too...were back home now so I’m in the garden trimming my last plant from the summer grow...an Amnesia CBd...found one little green leaf chopper in one of the buds so I went back thru carefully and check the rest...didn’t see any more...just to be careful, I broke the buds down pretty small so unfortunately they’re gonna dry quick...


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 2, 2019)

I had an interesting day today.  Since I don't have the grow In my house I found myself in need of a heater for the back room. I was visiting my buddy and he gave me one,  saved me a long drive and probably a couple hundred dollars.  Few days ago I showed you guys this piece I am testing. I'm gonna tell you I like it. It's not for every strain but it works for most.  Holds about 2 grams so it's a great traveling piece


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 3, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... Keef I hate pulling those caps apart...I will have 2 bowls one for caps and one for bodies....then half way threw I realize I have swapped cap and body bowls...then have to resort them.So I just bought some that are pulled and in separate bags....this should help. I am not liking the time change as usual....just as the days are getting shorter they take another work hour off the table....I try to split things by 30 minutes. No fooling the pets on the clock....they want their items same time everyday lol. Off for a walk and then work...Peace Ya'll.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 3, 2019)

Good morning yall!
HP
You nailed it on the head with the dogs! Mine want their chow same time every day.  Its like they can tell time.  
So I went to the dispensary and tried to buy an 1/8th for 49 dollars but they were out.  Next choice was 59 bucks.  I couldn't help it, I walked out.  I just can't see paying that for weed when I can grow my own soon.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Morning OFC!-- Ugh !- What time is it ?-- I been thinking about grow security -- I'm need a remote control to open the dog pen !-- Sooner or later the Nephew not gonna get Precious locked up in time when she goes into heat !-- I'll be wanting one of the pups -- He gonna get tutored -- that's different than being neutered !-- Get me a saddle and we'll ride into battle together ?
Wake and Bake !-- No drama Sunday !


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Back story on the dog fight !-- Nephew came home and took Bruno off the chain !-- He told me not to worry about it !-- Fancy his last pit bull and Bruno used to "F" that dog up everytime he brings it around !-- Aparently it is top dog in it's hood and he brings it over here to visit and turns him loose !-- This is Bruno's hood !-- Precious kinda disappointed she didn't get a piece of him !-- I am just passing thru - not my hood -- not my rules !-- 
Yo Gloman-- $59 a gram ?-- Only one side of that transaction I want to be on !


----------



## novitius (Nov 3, 2019)

Morning OFC! 
 Nick it sounds like you're buying in Ohio. The first few harvest were less than Reggie quality here. Seeds, mold, chopped to hell buds.... But about a year later now and it's a great product mostly.  Your price and our price are in the same range. 
 Keef.... You crazy. All that going would have me stroked out in the hospital. Stay safe man


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Hey  G -or was that Nov ?-- With the $59 grams ?-- U all look the same to me !-- I get high sometimes and can get confused !-- It's like school round here  - I'm learning all the things that can go wrong and I'll remember and plan accordingly !-- If I make it outta here ?--
I know we don't like math up in here but I needs to figure something out !-- One them word math questions -- If Keef want to have a sheeet load of clones ready to go outside in spring ( maybe middle of march?)-- When we gotta take the cuts ?-- 1st of the year ?--Looks like the year of the outside hash grow to me ?-- I was thinking just the one strain but now I'm thinking go all in -- Save a clone of each and empty a bulging grow into the wild ?--


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 3, 2019)

I start my outside clones in January.   Plant them in late March.  Don't use more than 18 hours of light starting them to avoid revegging


----------



## novitius (Nov 3, 2019)

Oh, that was Gloman lol...I thought it was Nick! Early morning wake n bake before I even open my eyes today


----------



## novitius (Nov 3, 2019)

Keef if you got 1 of them L Og x LTh x OrL from Umbra I bet it would be great outside. Mines barely 2 ft tall but is all bushy. A bunch of them would lay low for ya!


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks Nick !-- U think I can get them down to 16 hours without kicking them into bloom ?-- 
Supposed to go look at a truck early this week -- Gotta get my mechanic nephew to check it out -- I told him don't sell that 350 engine or those headers yet !- U got an engine stand round here or just at the shop ?-- I'm need one those transmissions U just slap into the next gear !-- Need a heavier bumper too -- Do they still have those 4/11 rear ends ?-- Anybody can smoke thier tires !- The trick is getting that power to the road without smoking the tires !


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Got it too Nov !-- Mines not sexed yet !- Only had the one plant so I just started a few more seed !--- Lemon hash ?-- Sounds good to me !-- I planned for this though !-- I had Mazar-I-Sharif- of Lebonese Blond hash fame -- They told me the Black Berry Snow Lotus upgrade everything -- Ain't nothing wrong with some Lebonese Blond hash but I had the boy ?-- So I bred them -- Ended up with a boy !-- I bred him to SR91 ( Sangrara Reserve -x- 91 Dragons - outta Peru)-- and Barney's Farm Nightshade -- Pretty sure they would make fine hash ?-- I got blueberry too ?


----------



## thegloman (Nov 3, 2019)

Lol
Keef that was 59 for an eighth.
3.5g.


----------



## novitius (Nov 3, 2019)

Gloman you're up in North aren't you? Shouldn't it be really affordable? What are they up to with that?


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

$472 an ounce ?-$7,500 a pound ?- I'll take a dollars worth !-- What does that come out to?-- a sniff ?-- Only one side of a transaction like that for me !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm guessing you veg under 24 like me.  I try to take my clones as soon after the 1st of Jan as I can get.  I put 'em into the cloner and set the lights to 20-4.  Every week of so as they grow I drop the lights an hour 'till I get them down to match the suns hours.  That way they usually pretty big (5 gallon bucket big) by the time they go in the ground.  If I'm taking the risk of planting outside I want a return on investment and I grow pretty big plants outside.  Shoot. I grow in 11-15 gallon pots inside!


----------



## umbra (Nov 3, 2019)

Good morning everyone. I just bought an 1/8th of ice cream cake. It was $29.73, then they took a 25% discount off the price. My dogs have a large box filled with bones by the front door. When they want a bone to chew on, they sniff out the 1 they want and take it out of the box. When HVAC guy came to fix heater, he sees box of bones and says what's up with that? Told him it was what was left of the last HVAC guy trying to charge me too much, lol. He didn't laugh, but I did.


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks Nick - I was thinking along those lines -- I don't like the idea of growing outside so if I do -- I'll put a bunch out a bunch of different places -- Turn it all to hash in the fall -- I need to get ahead of the world a little !-- Everybody wants money !-- So I go get me some ?-- 
Outside weed for hash -- Inside weed for smoking !


----------



## novitius (Nov 3, 2019)

I'd prefer to be paying about that out of the pot shop! Sounds like you got your bag tax free Umbra. Good deal.
 I'm waiting on a delivery of dolomite lime and langbeinite. Time to trim and top dress for the flip!
 RH has been holding at 29 - 35%. That's ok for flowering right? Do I need to add a humidifier to bump it up some?


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Resurrection Blues !-- Otis Taylor !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 3, 2019)

I would want my RH to be at least  50%.  Keef, if you gonna grow gorilla then do yourself one favor.  Invest in some game cameras and use them.  
5 years ago I had video of the game warden setting up a surveillance camera on the approach to my grow. Because of that video I didn't get arrested. Well, not that time anyway.


----------



## umbra (Nov 3, 2019)

novitius said:


> I'd prefer to be paying about that out of the pot shop! Sounds like you got your bag tax free Umbra. Good deal.
> I'm waiting on a delivery of dolomite lime and langbeinite. Time to trim and top dress for the flip!
> RH has been holding at 29 - 35%. That's ok for flowering right? Do I need to add a humidifier to bump it up some?


LOL taxes are 45% so the 25% discount doesn't even cover that, but it helps. I got a free vape battery also with my purchases.


----------



## Cinister1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Morning OF’s
I made some coin over the last few weeks from my girls. Not a lot. Donations of a couple hun. So I ordered up a new tablet. Only have a phone. No PC or laptop for the last 4 years. 10” screen sounds like heaven! research will be so much easier. Just gotta get through the next 4 months of winter. I sure hate the cold. My bones feel like glass that want to shatter. Not even 8am and Rods hammering on his guitar, so I’m outside having my coffee and a smoke. Electric blanket over me LOL 
Wishing it was spring and I could get my gardening on. Have a great day all and do everything I wouldn’t do.


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Nick- not that time ?-- I know Cuz !-- Sucks don't it ?--  I got time to decide what to do if I go outside -- If I do -- I'll go up the river -- Only get to the grow by boat !-- Half dozen here - half dozen there !-- Muddy river bank almost good as game cameras !--
Morning Cinister !-- Only remedy to your itch is an inside perpetual grow !


----------



## novitius (Nov 3, 2019)

Congrats on the new tablet Cinister. Enjoy your morning toke


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Hey RE -- U post some more pics for me ?-- I got an unorganized mess !-- I think It's 5 pics ?--
Warming up some outside but still chilly !

Edit :- The ex meeting with the realtor at the beach house tommorrow I think !-- Realtor gonna handle selling that place and finding me one -- Beach house will sell fast so It  should all happen quick !-- I'm just steady growing and sexing -- I came for the girls !-- There's a little bloom set up and the Nephew got a functioning grow with outstanding genetics !-- Time for me to move on anytime now !--


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

I hope everyone is having an awesome day!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 3, 2019)

Sure go ahead and send them keef...
Good morning olf...my head ain’t on yet, I’ll be back when it is...


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks RE - I'll let U know when I send them !- Last time they didn't get there until the next day -- So far up in the woods they gotta pipe in sunshine -- FM radio won't even pick up anything !-- Got to go run some errands !
I don't see why U couldn't shoehorn that 350 into a Chevy S-10 ?-- That's what I want anyway !-- Make it rear up if I want ?-- Leave on yellow and hit 2nd when the hood comes down enough for U to see the road again ?--

Edit :-- Car on the back side of the propery got a 350 too but it went 30 feet underwater !-- I wonder if that 3/4 cam and special machined heads would care ?-- Seems like it wouldn't be that hard to clean them ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 3, 2019)

Cleaned up the garden a bit today and added all those old tomato vines to the compost pile...I planted a bunch of comfrey about a year ago and it’s really starting to kick so that’ll get cut and put in the pile too...gonna be a nice pile’a compost come spring...fixed an old bass guitar for our bass player friend so I think I might be done for the day with anything I needed to do...might just go out back now and burn one...join me?


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 3, 2019)

*Picks up joint from rolling tray and lights it*


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Wait !--
Where's my lighter ?--
OK - commence da smoking !
No drama Sunday ?-- Precious and Bruno went for a stroll -- So we been looking for them !-- Nephew - went off on the 4 wheeler to look for them -- I stayed in case they came back - They did !-- Put Precious on the chain - Bruno will stay with her !-- Anyway get a text - 4 wheeler won't start - I'm down at the sand Pits --
 I ain't from around here - I might need more 411 ?-- Went out on my scoot and found him -- Dragged the 4 wheeler home --  I would just like to burn this now if U don't mind ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Feminized AC/DC seed ?-- Me need !--- I'm on it !-- No one ever did find Alien Moonshine ?-- Give the brother a high CBD girl !--
Blue Dream ?--They not feminized but I can go toe to toe with it !-- Just transfered a rooted cut to dirt this morning !-- She ain't got no name !-- Just a little something done with the jack boot of prohibition on my neck -- (GDP-x-BPU)-x- (BPU-x- B.B. )-- both out the house of Umbra -- I just stacked them !--
Purple Queen ?-- I can hang !-- I got some fine Purple Dank !--

I also got some royalty !-- Haven't grown either yet !

Blue Queen -- King Louie 13th-- -x---
( BPU-x- B.B.)
Black Queen -- King Louie 13th -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus

Edit :-- Took a little tumble on my adventure today -- **** starting to hurt !- No blood or major injuries - I just don't fall as good as I did in the past !-
- Back in the day -- 
During my introduction to the martial arts my instructor told me -- 1st thing I teach U is to fall down right - U look like U get knocked down a lot !-- He was right !-- but I still can't fall for **** !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 3, 2019)

Do any of you have a tried and true procedure to cure whole leaf for the purpose of using 'em for rolling material in place of Rollin papers?  I am really enjoying this new toy but I enjoy the whole artistry of rolling a good joint.  I'm thinking that a good fat Indica leaf like you get when they are young?  Make an awesome rolling paper.  My Gramps used to roll his own smokes and he grew tobacco.  He rolled these little cigars and carried 'em around in a metal tin.  I figger I would like to do the same.  Saw a video on weed tube but they were pre-rolled and $125 apiece.  Had hash and honey an all kinds of stuff in 'em.  I just wanna 100% cannabis doob.  A healthy size to e sure, so's you won't feel bad about starting and stopping the thing a few times but no extracts or stuff to make 'em one hitters.  Just gotta figger out how to get good pliant leaf to roll with.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 3, 2019)

@St_Nick - when I was a kid, I used to roll joints with papers called Club Modiano’s. They have no glue and nearly no ash. We used to test how clean they were by burning one. We’d end up with a piece of ash about a half inch by 3/8th inch. I use Elements now which burn very clean but have glue so I like them a bit better. I have smoked fan leaves and they bring an awful taste the party. If you are determined to try it, maybe look up how they dry tobacco leaves for cigar wrappers?  You may already know how since I think you posted about drying tobacco in a barn.


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

What I got in mind don't need no papers !-- U know how they make "Moon Rocks"- by dipping a prime bud into warm oil then dust it with kief so it won't be sticky ?-
I'm thinking crumble the weed and mix the warm Rosen press oil into it good -- Then I need a way to mold it -- I'd like to shape it like a cigarette/joint but with a hole down the middle -- Do they make such an animal ?--


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 3, 2019)

Afternoon Everyone...Easing the day down with some cooking....boudin...cabbage cooked down in chicken broth....field peas with snaps and ham pieces....Mexican cornbread...Ya'll welcome to a plate and the goodies that follow...looking like Purple Kush tonight on the goody list.


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

RE -- I tried to send those pics but I don't know if I got it done ?- Even if I did they may not get there until tommorrow ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Mississippi in the middle of a dry spell - Kenny Rogers on the Victrola up high -- Momma dancing -- the baby on her shoulders --

Give me some dam cornbread !-- with that corn and peppers in it !-ain't nothing wrong with some cornbread !--  I like Boudin too --if It's good Boudin !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 3, 2019)

Now you went and done it.  I was having oysters tonight anyway, now I gotta have cornbread too!


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

I don't like cabbage -- wish we was having turnip greens instead !-- I do not shell beans and peas !- Just want to make that clear !-- Some boiled okra would be nice too -- or fried ?

Edit :-- Fried green tomatoes ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 3, 2019)

...the sun is setting like molasses in the sky...
Keef that's my karaoke show stopper but it only sound right just after having a chest cold gotta get that perfect gravelly tone


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Stink U just need a new song !
Try one of these ?-
Dorothy :
No Church in the Wild /After Midnight !

Wait !-- I got a song for ya !
Halestorm-- I Get Off


----------



## umbra (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Ever since the world began !


----------



## Keef (Nov 3, 2019)

Umbra - all that Indica didn't come from just that Bunch of Grapes! -- U know the kinda stuff I like -- U hooked the brother up didn't U ?-- Sunset Sherbert -- Sundae Driver -and that Candy Cane - all with a grape dad -- U can't buy **** like this !-- anywhere !-- They ain't ready for stuff like this down here !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2019)

2 in the am !-- I wish I was better at that tuck and roll when I fall -- My technique is more of flip and flop !-- Oh !-- Lawd !-- Make it quit hurting !- I be good - I promise !- Got to quit falling -- I was pulling on that 4 wheeler and lost my grip !- Took a tumble -


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 4, 2019)

Good Monday Morning OFC... Take it easy there Keef...its too cold for new contusions and joint injuries........Monday rushed on in here....ahh ginnn...but I am ready for it...I think lol. My cat was jumping on my head at 2:56 am this morning...just reminding me they do not observe the time change and the food bowl has stale food...which they will eat if I am gone, but demand fresh when I am home...dam cats! Wishing all a pain and stress free day!


----------



## novitius (Nov 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC! Donuts n coffee. I spilled my last bowl of Island Girl in the arm rest of the car.... Lame.


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2019)

I think I should get an award for that Derma spam post !-- Don't they have a post of the month or something ?-- I would nominate me !--I was quite proud of that post !--- THG will take it down shortly - I hate that !-- I vote leave it up as a warning that we'll come at them ?-- Maybe I can perserve it here ?-- Spam Selling some kind of face cream !--
My reply :
Beoudroux's Butt Crack Cream works better !-- Here put a little around your lips ?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 4, 2019)

Goodo morning all, hope you guys are good. HP, your food always sounds good. Half our rehab kids are leaving today, he has to go do 3 months. Bud and i wrote the judge letters on his behalf. I hope it helps.  Keef, you need to practice balance exercises. Stand on one foot by a chair for 30 seconds. it is hard but helps. You do you, i will hush. love ya. 
So warning: don't make rso out of sunset sherbert!


----------



## umbra (Nov 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Nov 4, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> So warning: don't make rso out of sunset sherbert!


I have to ask, why not?


----------



## umbra (Nov 4, 2019)

too potent maybe


----------



## drcree (Nov 4, 2019)

gooday all


----------



## novitius (Nov 4, 2019)

Hey decree, how are ya?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 4, 2019)

Good morning old folks...


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 4, 2019)

Hey there OFC.  This time change has me buffaloed.  Went to bed at 10:30 and woke up at 3:45.  Feel like I been up all day.   Gotta go to the hardware store today.  I need a hole saw to run the gas line for my new heater.  It was 55 in the back room last night and my clones don't like cold


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 4, 2019)

Yes, way too potent, i have never hallucinated with pot before.


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2019)

Other Keef has halucinated  !-- but not me !
Rose I will work on my balance -- Any deficit is from the head Injury and probably won't get better !-- but-- I probably got better balance than most my age !-- I think a better solution would be to quit doing young man **** with this old man body ?
Sunset Sherbert ?-- I got 5 with that grape dad need to be transplanted soon !-- Looks like my kinda plants too !-- Umbra knows what kind I  like ---Them melt U kinda indicas !-- I don't mind some fast finishing hybrids -- Long as they hit hard !-- Sativa take too long to grow so I don't mess with them ! -- Might one day ?--
Sativa River Hash ?-- I got the long outdoor grow season ?-- and the time to get them up sexed and cloned ?


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Growing up I had a Stepfather for 14 years.  I talked to him and said goodbye.  Dr. says he only has a couple days.  Cancer.  Will this year ever end.  I have lost too many this year.  A person can only take so much.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh burnin, thst is how it goes. It seems. Im sorry you are having so much loss right now. Stay strong,  grief is the price of love and i think it is worth it. Hugs guy.


----------



## novitius (Nov 4, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> Growing up I had a Stepfather for 14 years.  I talked to him and said goodbye.  Dr. says he only has a couple days.  Cancer.  Will this year ever end.  I have lost too many this year.  A person can only take so much.



 They say it comes in three's B1. I've got a hug for you too. It'll get better dude. At least you were able to speak and say goodbye! We don't get that blessing all the time. Tons of love for you Burnin1. Keep your head up.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Than you.  I am just numb.  It has been a hard year.  You guys have been great.  I don't mean to bring you down.   I just feel like I can share thing here with you that I don't even share with my closest friends.

My Dad was killed by the cops when I was about 4.  Him and his buddies burglarized a mansion in Palm Springs that was owned by the CEO of a large national insurance company.  The Police were tipped off and were waiting for them outside the mansion. The cops shouted "stop or I'll shoot" when he exited the mansion.  He ran.  I was told as a kid he was killed in a car accident.  I found out as an adult what happened.  My Sis went down to Palm Springs and got microfilm of the news articles about the burglary and the killing.  They had pics in the newspaper of my dad laying dead on the sidewalk.  He was shot in the back numerous times. Newspapers and Police tactics have changed since then.

My Stepdad came along and married my Mom and treated me as his own.  It was hard to talk to him and say goodbye.

Thank you all for being so kind to me in these hard times.  I know I have not been myself.  I will be my old self in time.  You guys are the best.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 4, 2019)

Sorry to hear you have more grief B1...if anyone needs a break its you...stand strong Sir!


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 4, 2019)

Peeking in the Ladies room this afternoon...lights have baffled me to a point...they are finishing so early. Lets see flipped on 9-15...female parts 4 days later...Sunday made 49 since flip...minus 4 days for gender party...46 days into this run...took my shoes off and used the toes to be sure. Black Betty is first photo and can come down this week...popping amber fast like....P Kush second photo and still have a few day to go.This is under the HLG 260 watt XL V2 R-Spec DIY kit 2 boards and 1 Matristar 150 3000K...this set up pulls 700 watts and 5.92 amps on the kill-o-watt meter...Electric bill is down 40 bucks.....room dropped 4-5 degrees....the heat sink above the QB is 121*F....the driver is 116* F. The flowers are heavy and dense...when I move the pots they act like they want to break off. This company uses the same components to manufacturer as HLG...but is a few bucks cheaper. I will try one of their boards soon. https://www.budgetgrowlights.com/


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 4, 2019)

I all so dropped the next run in soil today...2 x P Kush   2 x G Crack ... 2 x Tuna Kush...1 x S Diesel ...1 x B Berry.


----------



## drcree (Nov 4, 2019)

novitius said:


> Hey decree, how are ya?


hi novi!  how are things going for you buddy?


----------



## drcree (Nov 4, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Than you.  I am just numb.  It has been a hard year.  You guys have been great.  I don't mean to bring you down.   I just feel like I can share thing here with you that I don't even share with my closest friends.
> 
> My Dad was killed by the cops when I was about 4.  Him and his buddies burglarized a mansion in Palm Springs that was owned by the CEO of a large national insurance company.  The Police were tipped off and were waiting for them outside the mansion. The cops shouted "stop or I'll shoot" when he exited the mansion.  He ran.  I was told as a kid he was killed in a car accident.  I found out as an adult what happened.  My Sis went down to Palm Springs and got microfilm of the news articles about the burglary and the killing.  They had pics in the newspaper of my dad laying dead on the sidewalk.  He was shot in the back numerous times. Newspapers and Police tactics have changed since then.
> 
> ...



all things considered burnin, you're doing great!  sorry to hear of all the sadness on your life, but the people in this forum love you for who you are and are here for you if ever you need it.


----------



## drcree (Nov 4, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Peeking in the Ladies room this afternoon...lights have baffled me to a point...they are finishing so early. Lets see flipped on 9-15...female parts 4 days later...Sunday made 49 since flip...minus 4 days for gender party...46 days into this run...took my shoes off and used the toes to be sure. Black Betty is first photo and can come down this week...popping amber fast like....P Kush second photo and still have a few day to go.This is under the HLG 260 watt XL V2 R-Spec DIY kit 2 boards and 1 Matristar 150 3000K...this set up pulls 700 watts and 5.92 amps on the kill-o-watt meter...Electric bill is down 40 bucks.....room dropped 4-5 degrees....the heat sink above the QB is 121*F....the driver is 116* F. The flowers are heavy and dense...when I move the pots they act like they want to break off. This company uses the same components to manufacturer as HLG...but is a few bucks cheaper. I will try one of their boards soon. https://www.budgetgrowlights.com/
> 
> View attachment 256089
> View attachment 256090
> View attachment 256091


you have some beautiful children there hp!  they look mah-va-lous!


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 4, 2019)

HP, I had the same problem with the sp-250s I have.  I ran one plant under them from 1st day of flower to finish and they finished in 59 days.  I cut 'em and hung 'em and decided to verify my findings with another run!


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2019)

Best Wishes Burnin1 -- Sorry it has to be that way Cuz !

Rose I took another tumble -- Had nothing to do with balance-- Big dog fight --Little buddy Jet busted a move and got loose -- He was headed for the dog fight at a run -- With me in hot pursuit --He was gonna get him some too !-- 2 - 70 lb dogs fighting and his 6 poundass wanna get in the middle of it -- I was barely able to catch him in time-- snatched him up and did a text book tuck and roll -- came right back up to my feet in the middle of a dog fight -- Threw some young man kicks and drove them apart -I won that dog fight !--Didn't get bit didn't have bite anything - Oh !-- **** starting to Hurt !--


----------



## Cinister1 (Nov 4, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Than you.  I am just numb.  It has been a hard year.  You guys have been great.  I don't mean to bring you down.   I just feel like I can share thing here with you that I don't even share with my closest friends.
> 
> My Dad was killed by the cops when I was about 4.  Him and his buddies burglarized a mansion in Palm Springs that was owned by the CEO of a large national insurance company.  The Police were tipped off and were waiting for them outside the mansion. The cops shouted "stop or I'll shoot" when he exited the mansion.  He ran.  I was told as a kid he was killed in a car accident.  I found out as an adult what happened.  My Sis went down to Palm Springs and got microfilm of the news articles about the burglary and the killing.  They had pics in the newspaper of my dad laying dead on the sidewalk.  He was shot in the back numerous times. Newspapers and Police tactics have changed since then.
> 
> ...


Awe you are making me tear up! I’m so sorry you are going through this. Unfortunately it’s the part of life no one wants to deal with. Grief is the hardest of emotions & not one to ever apologize for. Stay strong B1. You’ve got this.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 4, 2019)

Your a good man B1, and you recognize the  goodness in others...that’s the way to roll...we’re here for ya.....

HP, those are some pretty flowers there...chopped all my flowers but I got some on the bloom soon, just flipped a couple days ago...


----------



## Keef (Nov 4, 2019)

I think this is that place they call "Too High" ?-- Too many numbers !
131313131313 to infinity !- --It's important !-just don't know why !-- one becomes 3 then 3 becomes one --over and over --

432 -- bigger or smaller but always the same ?-- This is a magic number !-( magic is not what people think ) -- 432 means something but also does something ?-
That dam spiral too !-- Sacred Geometery or something ?-- It dictates the size of things compared to others !-- it has to be that way !

Sixes and tens ?-- Why 2 counting systems ?-- I guess if U had 6 fingers and toes 6s might make sense ?

Just drifting thru the spirit world -- hard to bring concepts across the curtian !
Don't forget !-- I got a head injury- I can talk crazy **** and get away with it !--
Want a toke ?


----------



## novitius (Nov 4, 2019)

What's your life number Keef?
I might not see a reply too tomorrow if you leave one. Gotta get the Rugrats to bed.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 5, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Election day here again...final one they say...I am dam glad. Popeyes chicken sandwich is back on sale...all ready a stabbing and death last night at a Maryland Popeyes store...a man cut into the line and another stabbed him. Certain things in Human nature I cannot understand, killing/standing inline over a chicken sandwich and nuclear weapons are top of the list! Got some Plush Berry in the bong and my coffee is long gone...Enjoy this fine Election day the cannabis way!


----------



## novitius (Nov 5, 2019)

Good Morning OFC!


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2019)

Ugh !-- Oh!-- 4 caps and a pat of butter - I'm in a hurry !--
No more dog fights !-- Some of that morphine like I used to take would be nice about now !-- I think it was that last kick that did me in -- Missed the dog and I went down a second time -- it was over --but I got aches on my pains ! 
Need to move some later -- got sprouts need tending !


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 5, 2019)

Good morning gaseous remnants of last night's broccoli!
We're sliding inoxerably into fall in New England; leaf peepers are gone and there's a quick break before the entire state of Connecticut shows up with their skis and trust funds. Just tip your servers well, support the local economy, and we can all coexist, ok deal? No, I swear this is my *real* smile! Can I get you anything else Sir?
No leaves OR snow just leaves dull grey, and the flat light isn't helping. Good time of year to bring a book and a cup of coffee into the grow room and bask in HID light. 
Was up way too late babysitting my newly potted cuttings as they got full light and felt the fan for the first time, and they like it just as much as I do. Still perky this morning and I left them unprotected except for another spritz of leaf shine... fingers crossed!

Burnin1, I wish you peace of mind with all you are going through.  Truly, a great stepfather is a priceless treasure... someone who CHOSE to take that role, and totally nailed it... I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2019)

Oh !!!-- I know better than to slide down one those hills on water skis -- Skis are just another one of those hurt U things like pogo sticks / unicycles and roller blades -- I remember that Agony of Defeat from Wide World of Sports -- Dude fell down that mountian for about 15 minutes --Hit everything there was to hit and kept falling -- I don't think that's for me ?-- I don't think I would like it !--
HP asked what was my life number ?- I'm beginning to think it's 911 ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2019)

Got a bunch of babies need to get taken out thier bio foam starter blocks and put into a cup and collar for aero -- Just not up to it yet but the caps helped some -- I should be able to move better later but I'm be moving slow for a couple days --

Edit :-- Put a nug of Mimosa in the bong -- That's my plan !


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2019)

Also got 3 blueberry sisters from (GDP-x-BPU)-x- (BPU-x-B.B)-- One look kinda indica heavy -- a middle of the road hybrid and Stretchy over there ?-- Which one U gonna clone Other Keef ?-- That indica bush of course !--Stacked Blueberries --  Blueberry should he locked into all three !--
So this choosing is just for plant looks ?-


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 5, 2019)

Keef said:


> HP asked what was my life number ?- I'm beginning to think it's 911 ?


Keef I'm so glad you exist : )


----------



## drcree (Nov 5, 2019)

lo co everyone.  a good friend has been transferred to hospice.  that's the biggest problem when ya gets old--friends start to droppin


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2019)

got some new beans … thinking I might pop some


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 5, 2019)

Had a busy day today.  First I installed a new heater in the back of the house.  That makes things nice and toasty back there.  Next  I finally got the Sonic screwdriver under the net.  That things Huuuge!  Finally I mixed up a new batch of tea for tomorrow and defoliated both plants.  I took over a lb. of fan leaves and lower branches.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 5, 2019)

I got no room for new starts...I got 5 plants in my cabinet...2 are from fem seeds and three are not...I was figuring I’d have to remove at least one, maybe two...but they ain’t showin yet and it’s starting to get crowded in there...I’d post a pic but it’s currently lights out...


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2019)

Got most the babies in aero -- Stayed mostly down today to heal up some -- Grow looks good -- Be sexing again maybe next week ?-- Done with seed for awhile !-- I wanted half dozen clone lines for the nephew and half dozen for me - think I'm about there ?
Some I've already grown and know what to expect --just recovering them-- and others not so much !--

 The Colored Grow !--

Purple Mimosa
Purple Haze
Big Pink
Magenta Madness
"V"---( Golden Ticket -x- BOC )-- not colored just recovering what I had !
Nurse Larry in da house too !

What needs to be sexed is Umbra's grape crosses !-- Sunset Sherbert -x - BOG is kicking it !-- But they all doing well !


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2019)

the magnum opus x lemon tart pollinated by London Bridge is looking smashing, the parfait is too. The black triangle has some huge seeds in her buds.


----------



## Cinister1 (Nov 5, 2019)

umbra said:


> the magnum opus x lemon tart pollinated by London Bridge is looking smashing, the parfait is too. The black triangle has some huge seeds in her buds.


Does pollination not reduce the THC levels in the buds? Or do you purposely pollinate for the seeds? Help me out here. I’m content


----------



## novitius (Nov 5, 2019)

Cinister1 said:


> Does pollination not reduce the THC levels in the buds? Or do you purposely pollinate for the seeds? Help me out here. I’m content


I believe it does reduce THC and all the other components production as soon as the seed starts growing. 
  Umbra's breeding with some of the world's best genetics. Stuff you see in magazines or will eventually. It's exciting to see what he's working with. I wish I could get my hands on some of that stuff. Let alone have the skills to treat it right!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2019)

Not sure about reducing THC but your yield is drastically reduced. My son let a buddy put some plants in his yard that were intended to make seeds(2 females and 1 male). My son was all happy to trim it up but wasn’t so happy when he saw how little smoke he got for the work of trimming. He got a ton of seeds though...


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2019)

sshhhh I'm a breeder. I regularly make seeds for fun. There is this guy here in Central Cali, a would be rapper, named Berner. He started the whole Cookies thing. He is famous down here in the weed world. London Bridge is 1 of his strains. I only popped a couple beans out of the pack and the best plant was a male. So I chose to breed with it. They were $800 a pack. Magnum opus is a Mandelbrot strain that was 10 years in the making, they were $500 a pack. Just seemed to work for me. I have a mild case of synesthesia and see colors surrounding things. Plants are more vibrant colors and I breed based on their colors


----------



## novitius (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey ofc, I have a question. A member of the forum and I were chatting about a plant of his. During flower one single branch started growing male flowers and produced seed. Would that be a selfed seed or just a Hermie?


----------



## umbra (Nov 6, 2019)

hermi


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 6, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...drcree sorry to hear about your buddy there...I can relate to loosing the friends...so many have died early...guess that shows the crowd I ran with, but never shared their addictions. Weatherman says more below average temperatures for eastern 2/3 of country...polar air in November hmmmm....good thing I cut 3 years worth of firewood this summer. The smell...the smell...got 3... 6 inch charcoal filters running and its barely keeping it down.....I get  a bit on edge when they get this smelly. Got my old friend cherry bomb in the bong...delightful morning smoke....it will charge you up! Wishing all a cannabis kinda day!


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2019)

Morning OFC  !-- 
They call me Keef and I'm a seed hustler !-- Can't call me a seed hoarder cause I will plant theyass !-- 
I'm moving better today !-- Still sore but I'll live !-- 
Nephew said - I'm need a bigger place to bloom ?-- Yes he does !-- We just reached the place where there will always be something ready for bloom -- He got decisions to make !
Still got this last group of plants to sex but I came to help him set up a functional grow and there it is !-- Time for MY Grow soon !--


----------



## novitius (Nov 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC! How's everybody doing? B1 you holding up ok? 
Sorry to hear about your friend Drcree. 

Umbra, you popped beans that cost that much and didn't send them to flower on GP? I'd have to start recouping that cost immediately lol. I'd be standing on top of those plants egging them on. "Come on you $50 bill! Do so something!". 
 Umbra, about the synesthesia, is it prevalent in photos as well or only in person? Just curious.


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2019)

I just remembered !- Kentucky and Virginia had elections yesterday ?-- Wonder how that went ?-- I better go check ?

Edit :-- Now that's funny right there !-- Bless they heart !


----------



## umbra (Nov 6, 2019)

novitius said:


> Good morning OFC! How's everybody doing? B1 you holding up ok?
> Sorry to hear about your friend Drcree.
> 
> Umbra, you popped beans that cost that much and didn't send them to flower on GP? I'd have to start recouping that cost immediately lol. I'd be standing on top of those plants egging them on. "Come on you $50 bill! Do so something!".
> Umbra, about the synesthesia, is it prevalent in photos as well or only in person? Just curious.


Good morning OFC. Nov no it doesn't happen with photos. It doesn't happen with everything and some are more pronounced than others


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2019)

Umbra when it comes to breeding weed ?-- Just keep doing whatever it is U been doing !-- U don't need to understand it !

I seen red and blue auras before !--
but-- 
It turnt out to be the law !-
- It was not a pleasant experience !-


----------



## umbra (Nov 6, 2019)

Keef, I have no choice but to do what I do


----------



## umbra (Nov 6, 2019)

If you take table salt, NaCl mix it with some water and do electrolysis. Maybe add a little mild acid to adjust ph you will get a chemical reaction that gives you HOCl. This is some magic stuff.

*Hypochlorous acid* (HOCl) is a weak acid that forms when chlorine dissolves in water, and itself partially dissociates, forming hypochlorite, ClO−. HClO and ClO− are oxidizers, and the primary disinfection agents of chlorine solutions.[2] HClO cannot be isolated from these solutions due to rapid equilibration with its precursor. Sodium hypochlorite (NaClO) and calcium hypochlorite (Ca(ClO)2), are bleaches, deodorants, and disinfectants.

In biology, hypochlorous acid is generated in activated neutrophils by myeloperoxidase-mediated peroxidation of chloride ions, and contributes to the destruction of bacteria.

In the cosmetics industry it is used on the skin. It is also used in baby products.

In food service and water distribution, specialized equipment to generate weak solutions of HClO from water and salt is sometimes used to generate adequate quantities of safe (unstable) disinfectant to treat food preparation surfaces and water supplies.

In water treatment, hypochlorous acid is the active sanitizer in hypochlorite-based products (e.g. used in swimming pools).

Similarly, in ships and yachts, marine sanitation devices[12] use electricity to convert seawater into hypochlorous acid to disinfect macerated faecal waste before discharge into the sea.
https://www.ushio.com/product/naoclean-electrolyzed-water-system/ targeting cannabis growers


----------



## umbra (Nov 6, 2019)

Here is a home system ready to use
https://www.electrolyzedwater.com/


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2019)

So all this lectrolize got me thinking -- Ain't there a way I can use DC current and a copper electrote to electroplate the inside of a steel water tank ?-- It has nothing to do with a moonshine still !--


----------



## thegloman (Nov 6, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Keef
You may be on to something there my friend.   Heavy copper plating over steel should be ok for a still shouldn't it?


----------



## Lesso (Nov 6, 2019)

umbra said:


> If you take table salt, NaCl mix it with some water and do electrolysis. Maybe add a little mild acid to adjust ph you will get a chemical reaction that gives you HOCl


What happens to the sodium and other hydrogen atom in that setup? Both are highly reactive.


----------



## novitius (Nov 6, 2019)

I worked for a chef who used a solution like that to clean fish and chicken containers. We used a grill lighter clicker to zap the water.


----------



## umbra (Nov 6, 2019)

Lesso said:


> What happens to the sodium and other hydrogen atom in that setup? Both are highly reactive.


Both the hydrogen and Cl are in a gaseous form and vent to the atmosphere.
https://www.hypochlorousacid.com/hocl-chemistry


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 6, 2019)

Posted this earlier in the wrong forum...

Good morning old stoners...today is finally here...my appointment with the hearing specialist...I missed the last one because I prolly got high and forgot...I remembered 2 hours too late...not today though...can’t wait to get them fitted again and be able to hear words again instead of just mumbles...have a good day y’all...


----------



## umbra (Nov 6, 2019)

2NaCl( solid) + 2H20( liquid) = 2 NaOH(liquid) + H2 (gas) + Cl2 ( gas)
when doing electrolysis there is a positive electrode(anode) and a negative electrode(cathode). Chemistry is based on covalent and Ionic bonds, so different products result at different electrode locations because of their respective electrical charges.


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2019)

That's enough of this give me a headache **** !-- It's against the law to be manipulating the benzene ring !-- I'm watching  U !-- If U break out the lithium I'm telling !

Nov --I use a grill igniter in my potato gun -- Spray some ether in it --screw the end cap back on and when U push that igniter button-- big boom !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 6, 2019)

Dead & company New Years eve, San Fran


----------



## novitius (Nov 6, 2019)

I had one as a kid. Blasted out some garage windows and it disappeared overnight.

 The solution we made was in what's known as a 9 pan.



 Water, salt, a bit of apple cider vinegar. Stir, zap zap zap zap, apply. I do remember playing with a lantern battery too for a bigger batch.
 I never understood what it was all about. Chef didn't explain. I just did. Heck if I know if it actually worked. Health inspector approved the process for what that's worth.
 Would this remove lime scale too? I kinda remember scrubbing steam well basins this way as well. Maybe that's where the battery came in?


----------



## novitius (Nov 6, 2019)

I picked up some Forbidden Zkittlez (forbidden fruit x mendo royal x california black rose) yesterday. This stuff is really nice. It has a great sweet flavor. Just enough citrus.  The one thing I like about Ohio's program is they do let you know who's cultivated and processed your purchase. Are we ok to post company names? I haven't really seen industry names posted.


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2019)

Dead and company - New Years Eve !--
I hate U Cuz !--

I'd go but we'd need something more potent than that Golden Teacher !-- Maybe something that make streamers ?-- and plenty good weed too ?--

Edit :-- I hope I didn't say that in my out loud voice ? --
 That was just for me and Other Keef --


----------



## Keef (Nov 6, 2019)

Nov -- Tech Admin himself started a thread about what's your favorite brand of CBD ?-- So it would be pretty hard to ban every other thread from posting "Brand Names " ?-- That would be awkward ?

I don't know what the policy is -- I was just voicing my opinion


----------



## Steves grow (Nov 6, 2019)

Keef what about that Ky result..     Beashear won only 22 of 120 counties and still sent that sry ….    home. & cats beat #1 m st...   great night last night at my house.  couldn't resist sry admin.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 6, 2019)

Keef said:


> So all this lectrolize got me thinking -- Ain't there a way I can use DC current and a copper electrote to electroplate the inside of a steel water tank ?-- It has nothing to do with a moonshine still !--


Is the tank already stainless? The easiest and bet bet is to just passivate it in a solution of 10g/l citric acid and 10g/L saltpeter (very mild solution that is spec'd for cleaning but will passivate many alloys at room temperature, gotta pre clean well too) but helps to know the alloy first. If its restaurant grade stainless i wouldn't be surprised. Pm me if you're interested, I'm not in front of my spec library atm. Most of the options for legit plating would give you a lot of hazardous leftover solution and you dont want stray chromium in your life.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 7, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Gas hit $1.99 here this week...it is very welcome to me...my run yesterday was 156 miles from the shop...one way. Oil down $1.00 a barrel yesterday, so maybe there will be lower prices in others areas as well for the holiday travels.The bots are busy today...they always pick up during the holidays...the poorly written algorithms pick wrong discussion boards for bombing...I mean if your gonna increase size and girth on a cannabis forum it better be cannabis flowers your talking lol. Repeat on cherry bomb today....got to have my breakfast fruit!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 7, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> The bots are busy today...they always pick up during the holidays...the poorly written algorithms pick wrong discussion boards for bombing...I mean if your gonna increase size and girth on a cannabis forum it better be cannabis flowers your talking lol.
> 
> View attachment 256133


Well played, hp...


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2019)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Lesso (Nov 7, 2019)

If you ever wanted to know NOTHING about the keto diet there is a thread for that now, i guess.


----------



## novitius (Nov 7, 2019)

Morning OFC. I woke up feeling rough. Twenty minutes later I'm good! Must've been genetic memory of a hard party night from the past lol.
 3 days later (?) And my clones are looking great. Two in the bubble cloner died in the forest night but the remaining ones are looking good. One was showing root nubs already yesterday. No hormones, just distilled water and an air stone.


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2019)

Ugh !


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2019)

Rain moving in -- Still feeling beat up but improving -- Dam dogs !-- Need a couple more weeks to do some sexing but My job here is done -- Time for that house to sell -- I got weed to grow --
Hey Stinky -- All that plating and stuff is just not necessary -- It would be cheaper and easier for me to just to build a submarine still -- Only difficult part is building a properly fitting cap and worm - -I can do that -- A Submarine still is an oblong tank made with a long wrap around stainless steel sheet and oblong wooden sides -- U ferment and cook the shine off in the same big pot -- up to 800 gallons per run --I don't need or want one that big --100 gallons ?-- cook off about 10 gallons per run --Easiest thing is sugar liqour -- The water here is no good for liqour so I wait !-- RO water works well --
Let's do this day !


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Take care Dr. Cree.  Your friend is will be looked after in Hospice. I feel for you.  

With me being out of town a lot in the last few months and being distracted by life I have not looked after my outdoor grow like I should have.  2 of my banana kush plants have gone back into veg.  I never harvested them.  I would put them into one of my grow areas in my shop if P.G. & E was not shutting power off for days at a time.  I need to figure out what to do with those two.  The good news is that the two Purple Punch that I grew are amazing.  Great taste and potency.  I wish I had grown all Purple Punch this year.   Maybe next year I will.  This is my new favorite strain to grow.

Sunny and clear here in the Sierra foothills today.

Enjoy this day my friends.  Life is too short not to.


----------



## drcree (Nov 7, 2019)

umbra said:


> Here is a home system ready to use
> https://www.electrolyzedwater.com/



umbra, what does this solution break-down into?  in other words, what are the by products?  before retirement as a professional geologist i dealt primarily with cleaning groundwater contamination (gasoline, diesel, MtBE, TCE, TCA, etc). i am wondering if this would work in a sparge system by not only removing the LNAPL volatiles but also the DNAPLs?


----------



## novitius (Nov 7, 2019)

Had anyone heard from Rose? I think the last time she posted she said beware the sunset sherbert rso. I wonder what really she's living in?


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2019)

We all need a day off once in awhile -- I think if there were bad news about Rose we would be notified !-- She should be around again soon ?
After watching what happened in Kentucky and Virginia - I think I better get down with the grow !- If Texas follows suit the new controlling party will end prohibition 1st chance they get -- I got a grow to build ! - an expandable grow !--
Sunset Sherbert and Sundae Driver both with that Bunch of Grapes dad  be ready to sex soon as they recover some from me pinching out the grow point  to promote branching !-- Candy Cane too !

Edit !-- Black Star -x- Apricot Head---  got freak written all over it -- Wonder what dahell I got here ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2019)

I rode a tank - held the generals rank - when the blitzkrieg raged - and the bodies stank --
Pleased to U - hope U guessed my name


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2019)

Nephew has been arrested -- Catch up when I can !


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 7, 2019)

Keef said:


> I rode a tank - held the generals rank - when the blitzkrieg raged - and the bodies stank --
> Pleased to U - hope U guessed my name


Hi Woland. 
Give Behemoth a pat for me will ya?


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 7, 2019)

Oh No!  Thems not words we need to hear.


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2019)

Speeding and possession !-- I told him the other day about this thing they got called a "cruise control"-- Buckle your seat belt --use your cruise control -- it will keep U outta jail !
They pull U over for speeding they gonna search your vehicle and what they gonna find ?
I don't think he was holding more than a few joints !-- He see the judge in the morning then we bail him out !-- So goes life in belly of the prohibition beast ! -- 


Edit :-- By the way ?--The grow is still there !


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2019)

What's missing is a little Chevy S-10 with that 350 bored 40 over -- 3/4 cam with all that polished and balanced **** y'all do -- U got to have tunes ?--It also will need A.C. and cruise control along with a pretty purple metal flake paint job-- bigass tires
and a blower !

Edit :-- Making my Christmas list !


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 7, 2019)

Keef my buddy has a Daughter that lives South of Houston...He received word Saturday the son in law had passed out knocking a pan of hot grease off the stove onto his lower body. He had 2nd degree burns over about 1/3 of his body...and he passed out due to a problem with his left ventricle. OK...Buddy tears out and goes to their house...spends night...seeing things will be OK with some time he has to head out and get back home for work Monday morning. Soon as he gets off 610 loop onto I10 he hammers down and fires up a J....you know it...DPS throws party lights on him and shuts him down. Trooper comes to passenger side of vehicle and leans into it to visit with him. Tells him to come on back to his vehicle for a warning ticket...he is 62 yo...trooper brings up cannabis smell and starts the questioning routine.My Friend is honest about everything....telling him about his fire arm...3 joints in console and the time he got caught with 6 lb of weed in TX lol. trooper searches car...including taking a couple panel off inside it...finds only the 3 J in console. Tell my friend to wait at the back of his vehicle...places his fire arm back on the dash of his car....comes to my friend and hands him the warning ticket for speeding...telling him to have a safe trip home.Still in the console is the 3 J ...he let him off completely...I'm liking TX more all the time!I think the Hemp Bill got him a free pass.


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2019)

HP -- It's a hodge podge of rules about weed right now -- Harris county (Houston) is one the better ones-- They can give a ticket but back in the woods here Barney Fife don't play  don't that !-- What the judge says tommorrow will mean a lot-- Hopefully he'll get off fairly light -- His work sent his keys home so I can take care of his dog-- They said tell him hurry up and get outta jail -- They short handed !


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2019)

Long day in Healdsburg. Flow sensor was not working. Just replaced it 2 weeks ago. Brought another one just in case. It was a Cat 5 cable for data that runs from the PLC to the HMI( human/machine interface). Once it saw the water flowing the cell for the electrolysis of the sodium chloride turned on and making CLO2. Good thing, they were transferring wine and needed the CLO2 to sanitize the containers and the truck tanks. Hero again, lol.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 7, 2019)

I moved a plant under my old junker light today.  It was crowded out by the SS and wasn't getting enough light where she was.  This thing is old but I remember nurse Larry liked it a lot.  Maybe along about Thanksgiving I'll be able to upgrade again.


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2019)

I think Rose was sending 1 of the rehab kids off to serve his jail time. Might have been a tough day for her.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 7, 2019)

Keef said:


> What's missing is a little Chevy S-10 with that 350 bored 40 over -- 3/4 cam with all that polished and balanced **** y'all do -- U got to have tunes ?--It also will need A.C. and cruise control along with a pretty purple metal flake paint job-- bigass tires
> and a blower !
> 
> Edit :-- Making my Christmas list !


Sound like trouble to me...I like my 10 year old Toyota w/5spd and a 4/banger and tunes...it don’t attract attention and it just turn over 100k bout 800 ago...I’ll keep’im till he turns round again...should take a lot longer this time as I don’t go far in most cases...


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2019)

My Honda is 10 years old and has 73,000. I only put 25,000 on it. Kid did the rest


----------



## Cinister1 (Nov 7, 2019)

My new tablet arrived today. Had to have it delivered to work cause no one home to sign. Was way to excited. Going to set it up this weekend and start surfing ‍ 
Got the all clear from the eye surgeon yesterday but still gotta wait a few weeks to get a script for readers. Dollar Store ones in the mean time. 
Have to say you all sound like scientists with all your talk about COQR or whatever it was. Totally lost me! I just put my clones in the dirt and babysit like an old hen. Some food and then switch to some ultra bloom. I’d never be able to grow inside. Way to technically challenged for that. Hope you all had a good day and everyone gets a “Get out of Jail Free” card. 
Cheers!


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes U could Cinister !-- Putting clones in dirt and doing the mother hen thing doesn't really matter whether U inside or outside ?-- We hang U some LEDs and get out your way --
Inside lots of us veg with lights on 24/7 -- So day and night don't really count-- They get to desired size U flip the lights to 12/12 --  desired size ?--- that has a lot to do with how much head room U got for your lights -- I'm just guessing but I would say most probably veg a shaped plant up to 18-24 inches then flip to bloom -- some lolipop them-- others may SCROG -- My "perverted" method - ( started to fix that spelling but decided it was proper !)-- is a 4 part bloom rotation of 60 day finishers -- Every 2 weeks 25% of bloom is moved in - after 2 months 25 % of bloom is ready for harvest and new plants from veg -- Every 2 weeks ! -- What I been doing here is growing me a harem -- I don't keep mother plants - just what I call clone lines - cloning from clones -- Is there a system for when I run what ?-- No!- When it's time to move a new group to bloom whatever is bloom ready goes - One the reasons I like my fast finishing indicas is because they don't stretch so much - They'll pretty much double in size !--

Lots of ways to do it -- Umbra turns over that garage 5 times a year !-- Not sure what Nov and Hollow Point are doing but if they haven't already they'll find a groove that fits them !-- There's no one size fits all !-


----------



## novitius (Nov 7, 2019)

https://sanangelolive.com/news/crim...rest-low-level-marijuana-cases-after-new-hemp


----------



## novitius (Nov 7, 2019)

Growing inside is not as hard as you might think Cinister1. Honestly, what it takes is a modest investment into equipment. Well, maybe modest for some, expensive for another? 650 on Amazon would get you right to start. And it's fun!


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2019)

Heard on the radio that it was Man cook Day. I'm the only 1 who does so not much different than any other night. It's not so much what I cook, it's how I cook, lol. 1 can of Lobster bisque, 1 can lump crabmeat, 1 can bay shrimp and a couple of Pillsbury frozen milk biscuits with some old bay and cheddar cheese on top. Take 15 minutes or so. Done


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2019)

Won another award at work, so I got to pick something from the catalog again. Last time was a dyson vacuum, this time a smoker


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 7, 2019)

My kind of meal Umbra.   I  found oysters in the store the other day,  thought I was in heaven.   They were bad.  I was in tears. 
Made muffins, betcha can't guess what's in 'em


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2019)

Throw a couple more biscuits for me in there Umbra !--
Nice article Nov -- They just don't believe in stuff like that round here !
-- $650 start up cost ?-
- My aero boxes cost about $50 each to build - each box about half square meter/yard -with 34 possible grow holes- they just bigass aero cloners -- until U start adding nutes then they become an aeroponic grow system -- I use them over and over again cycle after cycle-- 1,000 watts of light above 2 boxes for a 1 square yard grow in an environment controlled room - one room for veg --one for a 4 part bloom -build it up one square yard at a time - Still need supplies -- nute concentrates and I need RO water --add 25% ?-- On a square yard grow -- ---I'm not up to $650 yet ?-I grow in the open --No tent -No carbon filters or dehumidifiers and stuff ---nothing but fans - Just bare bones growing --  So many ways to do it though !


----------



## novitius (Nov 7, 2019)

I just made meatloaf, roasted Redskins, cream spinach and HP made me makes some corn bread. Been on my mind for days now. Yum.


----------



## novitius (Nov 7, 2019)

Keefs right, you could get bye on less than 650. If you stay in soil you can skip the meters if you're going organic. They're good to have though. Dry amendments are cheaper than bottle nutes. 
 Id get my water tested. That's usually a free service through your home improvement store. 
 My figure included genetics too. 
 All you need to really get started is lights and fans. You probably have everything else. You can build a room or but a tent later


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2019)

My first grow was in a closet


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm have to get up early tommorrow-- Stinky and Lesso been getting in some fine trolling -- This morning I was thumb typing my assoff and when I hit post-- it said thread unavailable -- I knew THG had beat me to it again and deleted them !--
 bowfa diet ?- That's rich ! --


----------



## Keef (Nov 7, 2019)

The genetics alone could break U Nov -- I got lucky when a lot of seed were passing thru my hands for awhile there -- To protect identities --I was repackaging the seed and sending them back out to other members -- I was keeping me a share of many too !-- It was a cool gig while it lasted !--  I told U !- I'm a seed hustler Cuz !-- Everything I got now came from here or descended from stuff I got here !--For instance -- That AK Thang !
( AK47-x- BBSL )- x- ( BPU-X-B.B)-- U can't buy those seed !
Who knows what it will be ?-- I would say blueberry but BBSL is another dominate terp profile -- Instead of following the pack -- I kinda went my own way --I'm looking for sparks in that AK Thang !-- Something that is different from either parent !
I can't be chasing the flavor of the week !-- So I just take the best genetics I can lay hands on--- breed some and leave some alone - Keep what works -- bring something in -- let something go --

Edit :-- and dream of exclusive control of a highly desirable plant !


----------



## novitius (Nov 7, 2019)

My first indoor grow was in a closet too. In my mom's house trailer. It was the 2nd bedroom s closet over the built in dresser. Cubby hole room. Like 4x2x4 maybe? I hung a shop light in there. Center some beautiful bag seed in MG. Took em outside and lost em. Second run brought ants. A serious line of ants in through the back door lol. They was marching to the weed.

The genetics could definitely break you. But there's like levels to the pricing, ya know? Different breeders offer different pricing on basically the same thing or at least the same name. There's always pick n mix. That's what I did the first time I bought some. Attitudes pick n mix. Stealth shipping will kill the seed budget too. I always forget to plan for that. But I feel it's necessary.  

A closet works great. You just gotta supply air.


----------



## novitius (Nov 7, 2019)

Keef you have a slew of genetics. I'm amazed at what you pulled out and started running with. I wish I'd have been around for those seed slinging days.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 8, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....First grows huh....well mine was outdoors when I was still living on the farm...dropped a couple bag seed...we are talking 1982...got 2 females....had no ideal what was going on. They were stolen after about 6 weeks of flower....they did not even cut or pull them up....took the time to strip each limb bare and leave plants standing. I was livid of course....lesson learned! Next adventure was in 2012...30 years later.Moved indoor for stealth...made plenty of mistakes.... learned a lot since then, but still have a lot to learn.Keeping the hobby fun helps! Technology has come a long way and looks even better for the future. Nov cornbread is down home cooking...cannot go wrong with it...History note*...Early frontiersmen would carry fine ground corn meal....when you were in dangerous Indian territory and could not risk a cooking fire (white men all ways builds fire too large) ...drop a handful of the corn meal in a vessel of water...let it sit a minute and then drink it down. It could sustain you for days if needed and was the original "hair loss preventive". Smoking some fruity pebbles this morning...breakfast fruit it is!...Peace ya'll


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2019)

Morning OFC  !-- Cold and just getting daylight !-- Got caps in my belly and my beer bottle bong got a fresh bowl of Sour Dubb -- Waiting for the nephew to get out of jail --
I been trying to do the math about how much he could have been holding when he got popped -- I don't think he had but a couple joints ?-- I know soon !
Nov -- I lined up a dozen little girls from different varieties and turned Waldo my  Black Berry Snow Lotus boy loose on them -- Don't breed like that -- There's some I haven't even grown yet !-- Soon as I can get set up I'm gonna probably give a bunch of seed away to make room for some other stuff -- I got a 5 c.c syringe full of blueberry Chocolate seed and I got a girl I'm cloning -- That's 2 of Umbra's I just crossed them -- (GDP-x- BPU)-x-BOC -- Also got about that many seed for what started as Rose's "Nurse Larry" ( Clone only Medicine Woman with a Larry OG dad) -- Waldo -(BBSL) got all up on that -- then later - Umbra's BPU-X-B.B fathered seed on that -- It don't have a name but I got plenty seed -- Anyway I need to package some up like I used to and  send them out to  make room for some new stuff --


----------



## umbra (Nov 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## drcree (Nov 8, 2019)

gooday everyone.  bout .5" of snow covering on the ground here and ~24 degrees F


----------



## novitius (Nov 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC!
 Wonderfully cold Midwest morning. 30 degrees. It cold! I'm not ready for a polar vortex. That shit hurts my bones n joints. My head aches where I cracked the plate. Whaaaa! I know, im sorry. It's gonna be an RSO winter.
 Hollow, I love your stories. I definitely build fires to big. I'm not completely pasty tho. My dad's mom was Blackfoot. I miss her.
 So, if you guys remember I told you how my mom was involved in a romance scam. The dudes tried to take her check from her again this month. I stepped in. I took possession of her Google account,baNk and phone. They tried buying a MacBook pro on her dime... How do I find out where these people are? IP tracing? I want to track them down before I make a decision on leo. 7g's to these punks she's sent.
 I'm in pain and angry. That's the smell of inspiration. I need retribution. Maybe some voodoo? Anyone can help me track them down?


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Sunny and clear here.

Enjoy this day.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2019)

Good morning all,  Sorry Novi, that is bad. I have had a bad cold and now something like a floater in my eye and it is weird. Yes our guy C left but the stupid courts in TN are postponing his sentencing until March.  He will be back next week. His bosses are keeping his job here for him. I will be glad to have him back. Kinda costly for him to keep flying.. 

We are very lucky to have the genetics we have here, thank you Umbra and some other folks. I am growing mimosa when i start an indoor this winter. 
Just lifted some weights, first time in ever... shakey arms now.. you guys smoke um ifyougotum.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 8, 2019)

Hey everyone, top of the morning to ya!  Its cold here, minus 2 C.  I dunno what that is in F. my thermometer has a mind of its own.  Haven't seen the first sign of a root in this batch of clones, what a drag.  I clone like a boss most of the year but always have a tough time in the fall.  Oh well, they can go a few more days then if they don't pop I'll start some more seeds.


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2019)

3 miles over the speed limit and half dozen joints in your pocket and U too can spend 24 hours in a Texas jail -- Then they let U out with a class b misdemeanor !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 8, 2019)

Good morning ofc...yep looks like a cold front comin right down the middle, well maybe the middle on the east side...stay warm...we’re still in the low to mid 70’s out here but maybe cool off a bit next week...getting a bit crowded in here, I was figuring on at least ona these being male to be pulled out but none are showing balls yet...gonna go in today and strip out a bunch of lower green...


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2019)

RE - I think U should draw up a grow cabinet -- That would make a nice household grow !-- Maybe some nice wood ? -

Come 2020 we gonna drive these good ole boy republicans out of office and free Texas from thier  choke hold of prohibition !-- The GOP is dead and the fish rots from the head !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 8, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Had a buddy come in from out of town who wanted me to pick up some goodies at the dispensary for him.  I did and he bought me some buds too!
I never heard of Mac 1 before but its a frosty tasty treat grown aeroponicly and it carries a real nice calming buzz.   I smoked it so I'm suffering with my breathing but it was worth it.
Keef
I'm glad your cuz only had a little bit.  Texas is no place to be in trouble with the popo.  They do stuff to old hippies there that ain't nice!


----------



## novitius (Nov 8, 2019)

Hey guys. Sorry about that morning rant. 
I'm not sure what to do. They ruin people's lives. It's horrible.


----------



## novitius (Nov 8, 2019)

Miracle alien cookies,good stuff!


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2019)

Nov - they run most of those scams like that out of Nigeria -- Even if U knew exactly who it was there's not much U can do !
I guess I should apologize for my rant too -- but.....


----------



## novitius (Nov 8, 2019)

I tracked them to the Philippines. My biggest fear is it's terrorists.


----------



## Cinister1 (Nov 9, 2019)

novitius said:


> I tracked them to the Philippines. My biggest fear is it's terrorists.


My oldest daughter and her husband got jacked. The guy, a total province away stole my son in-laws identity. First hit, 5 grand out of their bank account. Next hit 20 grand. 3 time the purchase of a vehicle. And the second and third time was after they had already frozen ALL their accounts! The dude was a crafty POS. A money mart the guy went into had a full facial shot of the guy. Anyway scary [email protected] and costly to the victims.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 9, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Beautiful 32* frosty morning here. Big college game day....battle of the SEC undefeated teams! Off to enjoy a walk and the stars! Wishing all a pain and stress free day!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 9, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Its a Cold one today!   Think Ill stay in!
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## novitius (Nov 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC! It's a new day. New attitude. It's a cold day at 28f. Windy too. 
I'm out of bud again so I'll be stopping into the dispensary today. Hopefully they have something good on the shelves!


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- It's cold !-- I don't like it !-- What's in this pipe ?-- Need to get some that dirty dirt -- clones and babies need to he transplanted -- Did the flip !-- While those run I'll have time to get these babies sexed !-- Apparently the beach house will be on the market in a week or 2 then they can find me a place !-Hot sellers market so shouldn't take long - I'm get my girls --push my soul into a hole and crawl in after it !-- 
Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !


----------



## Lesso (Nov 9, 2019)

Its a nippy 74 degrees here lol. Im battling muscle soreness and mild arthritis today. Better get it together....12 rounds of boxing and a wide back workout is on the list today. Glutamine in my morning shake for sure.


----------



## drcree (Nov 9, 2019)

gooday all.  20F here when i got up this mornin with white stuff all over the ground.  downright brisk!  ugh!


----------



## umbra (Nov 9, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

Lesso needs to get on a regular dose of an edible like my caps -- Good for whatever ails U !-- They got me bout bullet proof today -- Well not bullet proof but I bet I could slow a few down ? -- but -- I don't wanna do that !


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Good morning older growers

Sunny and clear this morning.   Coffee is hot and I am trying to decide whether I will smoke Blue Dream or Purple Punch with my coffee. .  I love those flavors.  Maybe I will smoke one of each while trying to decide what I will do today.  Music, coffee and cannabis is the way I start most days.

Have an awesome Saturday you amazing people!


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

I met a gin soaked bar room Queen in Memphis -- tried to take me up stairs for a ride --

(U know what kinda woman she was ?)

Next -- George Clinton doing the Atomic Dog


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2019)

She was a long tall woman in a red dress that is what.

Hi guys, just cut buds hair for the millionth time. There is a lot less to cut. 

Cold with an air inversion here today.  Keef, good news. I hope you get a great place for you and the girls.
Have a good saturday all ya all.


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

No Rose !-- She was a Honky Tonk Woman !
I'm headed to the beach Monday ?-- Load up a U-haul and bring everything over here and put it in storage !-- Then things will happen fast !-- If that crazy woman can hold herself together a bit longer !-- She not doing too good health wise since the separation -- Thought I had been divorced for close to 2 years just to find out the other day the final paperwork was never filed -- I fix that soon as this house is sold --


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 9, 2019)

I like Honky Tonk Woman.  I saw the Stones in 74,   That song by the Hollies is one of my favorite oldies.  Now I have that song in my head.  I have been told the only way to get a song out of your head is to listen to it.  I like the lyrics.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 9, 2019)

I am sorry to hear about your ex Keef.  I hope everything works out for you and her and you both get awesome new lives in your new places.  When she was in this forum she was very nice to me as were you.  I wish you both all the best.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 9, 2019)

Good morning ofc, just finished up a nice big breakfast @ quarter ta noon...now what to do...not much I think...a bowl of desert I though guess...Cheers Ya’ll


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks Burnin1 - I'm well on my way to landing on my feet -- I got D.D. off the steroids and on some caps and she seems better - most of the time -- I think she had a mini stroke or T.I.A. --something changed her personality -- Plus she had real problems with being a N.I.C.U. registered nurse and me being a pot farmer -- What if someone found out ?-- She likes her weed but don't want anyone to know -- I'm take her another bottle of caps - They seem to stabilizer her some --


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

RE - I would eat dat **** !-- is that noodles or bean sprouts ?- and hot sauce -- U da man !


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

I could teach them how to treat NICU babies with narcotic addictions- seizures and some other serious problems but I keep getting reminded that I could also go to jail for practicing medicine without a license-- That don't 'fect me none - I could go to jail for growing weed too !-


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks for straightening me up on the long cool woman in a black dress. 
Burnin, I liked Keef's x too.  We love ya Keef. Hope your doing ok Burnin1.
Re, what is all that stuff?  Looks like a lot. I am thinking about making chicken corn chowder with ham. I have never made it but think i can.
What are you guys smoking? I am down with some lambsbread.


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

Class b misdeamer for less than 2 ounces ?-- He did spend they night in jail but things are changing in Texas and I'm getting froggy --Starting to get an attitude !-- Plus I only grow hemp unless U can prove otherwise !-- Frosty , frosty hemp !-- I gonna be sexing some grape "hemp"  crosses starting next week !


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

Rose - I been trying to ignore it but U making me want some Lambs Bread -- VCD raise it's ugly head again !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 9, 2019)

Rose, how is the Kali holy bud. Gotta bunch of clones going but haven't flowered them out yet


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2019)

Funny you should ask Umbra, just rolled a big ole joint of it. Big sur holy bud is nice. It has nice hard nugs of sativa, not at all airy like some can be. If ya smoke too much you need a nap or a game or something. But if ya take 2-3 hits the sky is the limit as far as getting stuff done. 
Keef, Lambs bread seeds are all feminized unfortunately. I would have loved to have non fem so i could make some seeds. It is very interesting smoke. Bob Marley says when you smoke it , it reveals yourself to you. LOL.... gotta love that.  It is very introspective pot.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2019)

Keep every clone you have Umbra, the BSHB bush is nice, easy peasy and lovely pot. Do you have a female? you going to hit it with? Lets talk.....


----------



## umbra (Nov 9, 2019)

Yes I have a female. Only male right now is gelato 25 x dosido


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

Gelato 25 -x- Dosido ?-- Is that Candy Cane ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

I heard they had a big foosball match today in Alabama ?
- I also heard the devil himself was attending ? -- CSNY -- Southern Man ? -- Pretty sure that wasn't the half time music ?
That's Rally music !-
- I saw cotton and I saw black -- tall white mansions and little shacks -

- I'm sure they would like it ?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2019)

Made my first ever batch of chicken corn chowder. it called for bacon, but i had ham. it was pretty fabulous if i say so myself Bud and B are pretty happy too.  
You watching tv this week Keef? Wed?


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm headed to the beach tommorrow afternoon I might make it back in time ?--
Corn Chowder ?--Never had it -- D.D. got cancelled at work and is coming to her sisters in town tonight-- She had made a gumbo to take to work -- I told her bring it with her -- Late supper -- Seafood Gumbo - I can wait !-- She makes good gumbo !-- I trade some caps for some gumbo any day and we all be happy -- Not looking forward to herding a U-haul from Corpus and thru Houston -I'm sure anyone could do it but can U drive a U-Haul thru Houston high ?-- Don't be on the road !-- I have experience at hitting **** with a car or truck---I ain't that picky !--Sign on the road say "Caution" ?---That's probably about me ?--- Watch yourself !--  It's gonna inflame the disc in my neck -- Sometimes the only currency is pain !-- It'll hurt but I'll recover --


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Yumm! Chicken corn chowder!  Sounds delicious!



Rosebud said:


> Thanks for straightening me up on the long cool woman in a black dress.


I am sorry Rose.  I did not mean to correct you.  That would be rude. I would never want to be that way to you.  You are the best forum Admin around.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2019)

Burnin, i didn't feel corrected. You have never been rude. I meant that I did need to know it wasn't a red dress.  So the chowder called for bacon, didn't have any, so i browned some real good ham just a few pieces then sauteed onion and potatoes and the poured in the cooked chicken with the stock and cooked in the instant pot for 5 minutes, then  added the corn and cream.  I thickened it with , don't tell anyone, instant mashed potatoes. I am gluten free and that works awesome.  Bud and B loved it, i did too.  I love when dinner is over early. 
Keef, give DD my best regards.


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

Water ain't no good for making liqour over here -- I'm need a new RO system !-- It'll be a little still -- Plan to use it to make a little shine of course but I plan to use the shine to make RSO -- I'll also use it to recover the ethenol from the  RSO wash -- I saw that machine Rose got -- I can do that -- Then after I've distilled it a few times I could do that fast aging process on the alcohol  ?--After I temper it down to maybe 110 proof ?-- Pour it over alligator charred oak in a wide mouth jar-- put it in a hot place for a few days then put it in a cold place for a few days -- That's one year of aging !--Pull that alcohol in and out that charred wood with the temp change --Just like a charred  whiskey barrel -- Take me a couple months to make 7 year old whiskey ?-- but it's mainly for RSO -- Just a shame to waste good liqour that been distilled 4 or 5 times ?-- That'll take most the hang over right out of it !-- Smooth too !--

Edit :-- Will do Rose !


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

Well daddy ran whiskey in a big black dodge -- bought it at an auction at the Mason's Lodge -- Johnson County Sheriff painted on the side -- We just shot a coat of primer then we looked inside


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 9, 2019)

Lol, coppahead Road...


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

I got a question but I don't want to get hit for asking ?-- When U make RSO at what point are U decarbing ?-- U not are U ?-- I need to be able to test **** !- I don't think RSO is always fully decarbed !-- No hitting I said !--Come on Texas let the brother work !


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

U can't be sliding lyrics past U guys without it being noticed !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 9, 2019)

With RSO, when you remove the alcohol by evaporation, you are decarbing


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

All of it ?-- So I could decarb at a lower temp for longer and still get it done ?-- Cause there ain't no way U hit 270 or even 250 cooking off the alcohol
-- It was a trick question !- -I was wondering about the point of when decarb takes place ?-- I get it done at 275 for 45 minutes -- If the temp only reaches 190--210 tops how long will it take ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

It's a reduction process where we driving off an oxygen molecule to turn the THCa or CBDa into thier thier base  form with heat and time ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 9, 2019)

Keef said:


> Gelato 25 -x- Dosido ?-- Is that Candy Cane ?


No name, just the mom and dad. Slurricane is purple punch x dosido and candy cane is from that.


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

Aretha Frankin -- Chain of Fools !-
- U know I'm kinda high ?


----------



## novitius (Nov 9, 2019)

I saw my first nematodes today m


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

Candy Cane -x- BOG is a light green heavy Indica from it's looks - Same with Sunset Sherbert and Sundae Driver- Heavy Indica phenos - I do it small -- might be sexing a couple this week !-- 2 weeks I'll have them sexed -- Then comes the colored grow !-- Then I'm done for awhile with seed -- Maybe ?--- No it ain't been awhile yet Other Keef !-- Back away from the seed !-- Dam U get on my last nerve sometimes !


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2019)

Nov - U don't get nematodes in water !
Think about it ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 9, 2019)

Keef, I also have candyland. Forum cut of GSC x GDP


----------



## umbra (Nov 9, 2019)

shucking some beans tonight. So far ( Buckeye purple x GDP ) x London Bridge and parfait x London Bridge


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 10, 2019)

Good Morning OFC......We're all donating 1 top shelf Indica joint for Nick Saban today...heard he did not sleep so well last night. Saw a unique canine on my property yesterday...at first thought it was a domestic dog...but it was very wild in nature. Jet black with a small patch of reddish hair behind right front shoulder....75% the size of a German Shepard...pointed ears...looked Shepard or Malinois...it left very at high rate of speed, wanting nothing to do with a human. It was either a Wolf or a Coyote/Domestic K9 hybrid cross ...very pretty animal! What???...another day of football and smoking cannabis you say? I guess somebody has to do it. Enjoy the day Amigo's....anyway you see fit!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 10, 2019)

Good morning yall!
I've been trying to choose which 5 strains to start out with in Jan.
I'm going to try a small aeroponics grow too.   
Keef,
What pump do you use in your boxes?


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

Good morning fellow sentient clouds of methane!
Who is ready for the Polarcoaster?! It's colder than a welldigger's 4ss this morning. I just got back from a metal platers convention on Cape Cod, right on the beach, and it was so cold and blustery that any plans of sneaking out to wander along the shore with a joint during lunch went right out the window. Even the seagulls looked miserable.
It's gonna be a ruthless winter. Good thing us indoor gardeners have our own slices of tropical paradise to which we can retreat when the wind howls and the snow flies : )


----------



## novitius (Nov 10, 2019)

Mornin everyone. Orange Pie for the wake n bake. There's a cultivator here called Galenas. They grow in in tlo soils and keep it organic. The state gave em a sticker, Certified Kind lol. All their herb has been fantastic. I don't know who came up with the sticker tbh. It would be cool to have some certified cultivators to choose from though. 
  I'm still trying to figure out why and when weed started tasting different to me between bowl and doobie. Maybe it's because I smoke a whole lot less cigarettes. I've noticed everything tasting better the last few years. 
 The ponderings I have in the am are not of the productive sort. Time to get in the tent and take some pictures.


----------



## Keef (Nov 10, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Ugh !-- I don't wanna do this day !
Gloman -- I use a 396 gph pump - It doesn't need to be that big but it has a filter -- The filter is the important part !-- Another thing is how much water is in the res. -- Even with the pump running 15 on 15 off the water will begin to warm -- My solution was to go from about 8 gallons in the boxes to 12 plus gallons - Stablized the water temp low enough to work with -- I have the pump glued to a ceramic tile to stabilize the pump -- pump comes with a pack of adapters -- my spray manifold is just a square figure 8 that fits onto the top of the pump -- Micro sprayer ever 3-4 inches -- The lid to the Black and yellow boxes have a recessed lid and a checkboard pattern ready to drill holes for the aero baskets - I started with the 2 inch aero baskets-- I had this thought that when Texas went legal there would be a market for rooted clones -- Still convinced There will be - So used the 2 inch baskets -- If U gonna run the whole cycle in aero use bigger baskets and add baked clay balls to the basket to add weight to the base of the plant -- It'll keep it from falling over from being top heavy with bud -- running a live res U can get away with one nute change about half way thru a bloom cycle .


----------



## umbra (Nov 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Shucking more beans. The parfait is exceptional. Doing black afghani x London Bridge, a few more on deck. Chores today, so can't play for too long.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2019)

Good morning, i am liking your crosses Umbra, sounds amazing and potent. gdp and gsc? oh yeah.  Keef, Umbra told me i could distill that booze forever. Did you say that? My machine paid for itself in two runs.    I am getting the itch to plant some seeds.... With 4 people living here my bathroom might get used more so i will think about it.  Maybe just a couple of plants. What would I choose? I know mimosa is one of them. hmmmm 
I am off to costco to get our son a present before it is gone.  Yuck, i would rather not. Or rehab guy comes home today. or here, i mean, not home. he was home.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2019)

Keef i decarb before making oil.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 10, 2019)

Me too.  

My Shih-Tzu has decided that he is real fond of my pot muffins.  I bet he'll be sleepin' this one off!


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 10, 2019)

Out like a light!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

Aww he's a cute little ball of steel wool!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 10, 2019)

I may have to do that next time this rowdy little ruffian needs a trim...he hates the scissors with passion...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 10, 2019)

I bought an instant pot this afternoon, so now I’m decarboxylating some weed in there and gonna add some coconut oil...Tomorrow maybe turn that oil into gummies....


----------



## Keef (Nov 10, 2019)

Oh Yeah !- The beach !-- Lawd --grant me patience ! - No one needs to die here !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 10, 2019)

Hang in there keef, peace and quiet is right round the corner...


----------



## Keef (Nov 10, 2019)

(GDP-x-BPU)-x- (BPU -x- B.B. )- My blueberry ! --


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 11, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Happy veterans day for ALL the vets here known and unknown ... Keef.... St. Nick...Nov....thank you for your service! Without the military I am afraid we simply would not be here. Getting ready for the Polar air coming in tonight...wind gust to 30 mph behind it, got 8 new arrivals for the next run. All popped up on time...except the Blue Berry she took an extra day, union worker I guess. All these grow logs are very exciting to watch...Lesso and SA looking outstanding...cannot wait to see the end results! Peace Ya'll


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2019)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2019)

Good morning all.  A woman's work is never done. lol, i rolled a whole bunch of joints and put them in containers....tell me i am not organized.  Maybe i should clean out my cupboards or something. So i had a thought, maybe the rehab kids are here to help us and not the other way around.... Just a stoned thought i had in the night. These kids have had to fight for everything they have.  They are doing so well.  strange how you pick up kids at a dispensary and they never leave. They are here until March. I sure have been cooking a lot. 

So good to read all of you. We have such a great group!


----------



## drcree (Nov 11, 2019)

mornin guys.  just another manic monday


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2019)

When I went to grocery store, I asked guy behind the meat counter if he had any bones for my dogs. He gave me a bunch of scraps. Dogs are in heaven with the bones, lol.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 11, 2019)

drcree said:


> mornin guys.  just another manic monday


I wish it was sunday...


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2019)

I had a 6am conference call that was cancelled at 5:59am. Another cup of coffee …


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 11, 2019)

Umbra on behalf of East Coasters... Sorry we drag you West coast types into painfully early conference calls lol


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2019)

I've missed a couple, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2019)

smoking some bigsurholybud.. what a treat it is. I am also having bullet coffee... it is cloudy and dark here, no sun to be seen. I need to start some plants so i can have some light. ok, i will. need to go look at my seed stash. I know first up is gifted mimosa. and an umbra strain.


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2019)

contemplating a new breeding. The noir series. Like a Noir film, it will be dark and dank and filled with moral ambiguities


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2019)

black triangle
black mamba
black Afghani
black Congolese


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2019)

Sounds ambiguous. And fun.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 11, 2019)

Anybody want to buy some snow?
We have about 1 1/2" so far and its still coming.
Good heating pad and electric blanket weather!


----------



## Cinister1 (Nov 11, 2019)

So it seems the guys like my weed but the ladies find it makes them anxious. I grew, dried, and cured it right. What makes this happen? When I smoke it I tend to get right into the music and then Rod says something stupid and the laughs are enough to put me down. But it does tense up my neck when I just want to call it a night. WTH? I still have like 9 oz left! Can I freeze it?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 11, 2019)

I cinister...I used to get anxious/paranoid...whatever after smoking weed...I think I just got over that after a while...I suppose some strains cause this more than others...one of my favorite smokes is harlequin which is a high cbd strain of about 5/1 cbd/thc...It has enough cbd to give a nice relaxation and the thc helps that along I think...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 11, 2019)

Last night I decarbed some weed and made a batch of infused coconut oil...easy peezy...just put 14 grams of bud in a jar with a lid...added a couple cups of water to the instant pot put the jar inside and let’r rip...an hour later we’re nice and lightly toasted. I just unscrewed the Lid ran he weed thru my grinder, back in the jar with some coconut oil and 30 minutes later, done...strained and in the fridge...today after I gather the supplies, I’ll make some gummies...see if I can knock momma out for the night...


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2019)

Ugh !-- Told the painter at the house they did a great job of turning a grow room back into a bedroom -- I don't think he got it until later -- 
Work it RE !-- I grind before I cook it -- I put a half pint or pint jar full of crumbled weed in the oven to decarb -- Then pour warm coconut oil over it just enough to cover the weed -- shake or stir occasionally until cool or the next day depends on how bad I need it -- Then strain -- teaspoon is about a dose !


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2019)

Coming up soon I'm making some gummies myself -- I'll be using RSO -- Doing a hundred at a time might make it easier to  judge strength -- I was told -- 1 gram of RSO into a hundred -- The way my math works is -- gram of RSO maybe 70% THC ?-- make a hundred gummies with 1 gram -- That be 10 mg of RSO per gummies?-- 70% THC means
They should have about 7 mg of THC each --- Thinking about big boy gummies with 2 grams or more ?-- Does my math work ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2019)

Home early, lol. Keef, too much will make you sleep not get higher


----------



## Cinister1 (Nov 11, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I cinister...I used to get anxious/paranoid...whatever after smoking weed...I think I just got over that after a while...I suppose some strains cause this more than others...one of my favorite smokes is harlequin which is a high cbd strain of about 5/1 cbd/thc...It has enough cbd to give a nice relaxation and the thc helps that along I think...


I have Harlequin on my list for next year. It sounds like my best bet for a decent high and I think my daughter would like it. Wi grow another type for the those that like to go FUBAR. Seems so far away now since it’s getting really cold here and we haven’t even turned the corner to winter yet.


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2019)

Harlequin won't get you high, lol. CBD doesn't work that way


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm done for awhile -- Might have hurt something moving the waterbed mattress into the tub to finish draining !
Umbra I could take them but many probably couldn't 
I got something to deal with in East Texas-- Got a deaer who can sell dahell out some weed he just don't like to pay for it !- I'm be needing me a new dealer !-- or 2 ?-- It's way too easy to be weed rich and money poor !-- A dealer is a nessassary evil !


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2019)

Cinister1 said:


> So it seems the guys like my weed but the ladies find it makes them anxious. I grew, dried, and cured it right. What makes this happen? When I smoke it I tend to get right into the music and then Rod says something stupid and the laughs are enough to put me down. But it does tense up my neck when I just want to call it a night. WTH? I still have like 9 oz left! Can I freeze it?


Yes you can freeze it. It sounds like a sativa and maybe you could try eating some canna caps that Keef and others here do. Different high, more medicine


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 11, 2019)

Well I’m a lightweight I guess... but my harlequin has enough thc to get me a nice and mellow high....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 11, 2019)

Most likely my growing...as I’ve never had a high cbd plant I’ve grown turn out to be be higher in cbd than thc...


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2019)

I stand corrected


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2019)

A shout out to my brothers in arms --Thank U for your service -- I was a peace time soldier -- Only fighting I did was on the streets as a military policeman -- We had the race riots but people wasn't shooting at me !-- Respect to U !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 11, 2019)

Went to the local vets day parade, now we havin a beer at the downtown pub...


----------



## Cinister1 (Nov 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> Yes you can freeze it. It sounds like a sativa and maybe you could try eating some canna caps that Keef and others here do. Different high, more medicine


Yes a silver sativa


----------



## Keef (Nov 11, 2019)

Caps are sooo easy to make but if I don't have empty caps I fall back on coconut oil extraction -- I love my caps or a good edible -- It's real hard -- bake a jar of crumbled weed -with ring lid off and just the disc covering the jar-( I like using good trim ) for about  an hour at 275 -- Pour warm coconut oil over the weed to cover -- A few shakes or stirs while it cools -- filter off the oil and use as desired for edibles or take a spoonful -- teaspoon ?-- Tablespoon ?-- U got to find your dosage -- I like a tablespoon !-- Too much make me walk in the spirit world !-- To that place called "Too High" 
Most of it is loaded -- Might be headed back to East Texas tommorrow evening --- The house looks great -- We gonna do well --


----------



## thegloman (Nov 12, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Its COLD this morning!   It May be time to fire up the still again.
I have 6 gal of fruit wine that's just too strong to drink as wine so I'm gonna squeeze the brandy out of it.
Enjoy this day everybody!


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 12, 2019)

Morning OFC....Polar Express rolled on in last night...heard one of my kiddie pools that I use to work my soil rumble by...probably in the pond out there lol. Took some plants down yesterday....Lemon Hash plant...Bodhi does not play...most pronounced Lemon smell every...kinda like a skunk bathed with Lemon Joy. Candy Cream produce some nice large buds that has a hint of Vanilla smell while handling, excitedly awaiting the dry down for a sample . Full Moon tonight...not so violent this one ....the public is just b**chy this week and complaining. Around here this cold air will paralyze the area...the police report will be zero for the next couple days....even crime takes a day here when its cold. Off for a walk...not often you have Polar air in this region so I gotta go breath some in!   Smoke it while you got it!


----------



## novitius (Nov 12, 2019)

Morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2019)

Morning OFC -- Cold -beat up and dragging -- Gotta try to push thru one more day -- In the high 30s but that's too cold for Uncle Keef --


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 12, 2019)

Morning folks.  Colder'n a welldigger in the klondikes here.  Yesterday it was 65, today I woke up to 2 inches of white stuff and its 27.  Harley says he don't like it and neither do I.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 12, 2019)

Morning fellow old folks. We are at an expected high of 84 today lol. Im on day 28 of flower in my tent.....new beans all popped and are out of the ground looking for light. Headed to the gym for weights and 12 rds of sparring....gonna need some of those canna caps for sure.


----------



## drcree (Nov 12, 2019)

hello everyone.  24F this morning with wind.  gonna have to put the plow on the quad.  spose to be a snow storm comin


----------



## umbra (Nov 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Cool and clear today.  No rain, no clouds.  There is a turkey on my deck.  It looks like it is interested in my Banana Kush that went mostly back into veg.





Have an amazing day!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 12, 2019)

Turkey Lurkey knows the good stuff when she sees it.
Saw my first snowflake of the season, temp has dropped about 15 degrees in the last 4 hours.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 12, 2019)

Good mornin ofc...low to mid 70’s out here...slept pretty good last night and for a longer than usual time...I guess those gummies work...
G-man, do just freeze that wine then separate the ice?
Might have to give some fruit brandy a try...


----------



## thegloman (Nov 12, 2019)

2RE
I tried that freezing concentrating and while it does work, I'm looking more for distilled.   I made a stovetop still out of a pressure cooker and a thump jug and copper line.
   My last run turned out pretty good!   Rhy whiskey.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 12, 2019)

Wouldn't distilling take with it most of the wine flavoring?
I know nuthin bout makin spirits...I’m a beer brewer, lol...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2019)

Good morning. Cold and rainy today, made me work out..ypu guys watch football last night.? .WooHoo


----------



## thegloman (Nov 12, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Wouldn't distilling take with it most of the wine flavoring?
> I know nuthin bout makin spirits...I’m a beer brewer, lol...


It does to an extent.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 12, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning. Cold and rainy today, made me work out..ypu guys watch football last night.? .WooHoo


Boohoo...you guys gave us a loss to our perfecto record this year...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2019)

RE, but it was thrilling.  Kinda sorry about your loss.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 12, 2019)

I heard it was a really good game and I didn’t even get to watch it...


----------



## umbra (Nov 12, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Wouldn't distilling take with it most of the wine flavoring?
> I know nuthin bout makin spirits...I’m a beer brewer, lol...


I use 190% extracted from grapes for my tinctures and it has a strong grape flavor to it.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 12, 2019)

8 o'clock and its down to 20.  Sure am glad for natural gas heat. Its toasty in my house and naaassty outside.  I made myself some broccoli and chicken on rice fer dinner and I'm going to settle in with a big ole doobie of gorilla glue.  This stuff is great if you wanna sit and think about everything you would be doin if ya hadn't smoked it.


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2019)

The roads are safe again-- No one bled much and No one died -- I'm call it a win !-- Ex was gonna lead me in since I had to manhandle the U-haul -- She gave me the slip once we hit Houston when I needed someone most !-- I still think I shoulda shot her long time ago and been done with it !-- Still might ?-After I burn one !-- I'm having anger management issues - This was not a fun trip --  Got the heater on warming up the trailer !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 12, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> a big ole doobie of gorilla glue.  This stuff is great if you wanna sit and think about everything you would be doin if ya hadn't smoked it.


I know the feeling...


----------



## Keef (Nov 12, 2019)

I can hit 100 proof without distilling - but if U concentrate U have to remember that "The Nasties" are still in the wine and U concentrating them too !-- There's an additional step !-- Heat the wine to 170/180 degrees-- As it is heating up and cooling down the acetates and methanol ( These things are in beer and wine too just at  a lower % )-- will mostly cook off -- Then if U want U can sweeten it and add a bit more Yeast and it will be bubbly -- don't and it will be a flat wine like a merlot --
Gloman got what looks like a 5 gallon still ?-- 10% return be about  half gallon per run ?-- If he freeze off half the  water before he runs it thru the still it doubles his  return per run  -- or should --
How U do it Cuz ?  ---  remove the head--  (the nasties) ?-- If U know about how much to expect from a run U can just catch that amount when the distillate starts flowing out your worm and throw it out -- Or are U one those multi distillers ?-- Cook off the liqour - head and heart all the way to the tail-- Measure your return -- Put it back in the still and run it again throwing out the 1st 10 % to come across ?-- Twice distilled - One more time ?-- Take off a wee bit more head and a wee bit of the tail -- When U got something up around 180/190 proof U got to water it down or temper it to maybe 105/110 proof -- Some use the tail of the run -- other just good clean water -- They even sell moonshine flavoring kits -- whiskey - rum- tequila- Gin -- What U want ?--


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 13, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....100 year weather records broken again...yesterdays high was 36* ...previous record was 43* set in 1898 and 22* this morning is breaking a 1908 record low for the date. Been some very interesting weather phenomena this year...exciting! Keeping the babies warm right now...toasty 79* in veg room...they are adding the second set of true leaves now and getting ready to surge...at least that is my plans for them . Decent sale on Exotic Genetics Seeds at Seeds Here Now site...been wanting to add some of their selections. Keef you sound like a Master booze maker....fair size market around here for those products...had a customer ask me a couple weeks ago if I knew where he could get moonshine ....I was thinking....your asking a stoner about booze??? Got a couple J under the floor mat in truck is about the best I can do buddy. Enjoy this fine Autumn Day the Cannabis way!


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2019)

Ugh !-- It's cold !-- and I feel all beat up - Got a U-haul full of **** and I just don't care right now -- I got a buzz to build !
I been staying away from distilling but I might get back to it soon -- Got the DEA after U might as well tell the ATF to get in line ?-- 
Let's do this day !-- Wake and Bake !


----------



## novitius (Nov 13, 2019)

Morning OFC. Word to the wise, do not lean head first into a hanging LED. It hurts. Not the best way to start the day. I'm gonna have a limp. But, no bulbs to break! 
 I think I might killed my LSD plant. She was all droopy and dry this morning. Lots of water, set the timer and check. Fingers crossed.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 13, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Still snow and ice everywhere around here.    The older I get the less fond of the cold I get!
Oh well, can't change it and can't relocate so Ill enjoy it from the indoors.
I have a tomato under lights cuz I couldn't stand not having anything growing and over night she opened about a dozen flowers!   Maybe have fresh tomatos around the 1st of the year!
Enjoy this day yall!


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2019)

I got an aeropoonic strawberry plant- needs to be made into 2 strawberry plants soon -- Side effect of aero or any water farming technique is used nute water -- Still got plenty goodies left in it for fruits and veggies !-- 
Need more coffee !--Supposed to go look at a truck this morning but I'm hoping everybody forgot about it with the cold -- I need a ride but I can wait !-- I need to go check the grow ---


----------



## Lesso (Nov 13, 2019)

Morning folks.


novitius said:


> I think I might killed my LSD plant. She was all droopy and dry this morning.


I cant grow that strain to save my life. It always dies at some point before flower.


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2019)

If someone takes your cannacaps and decides to empty them into a pan of brownie mix - Someone eats brownies and falls down in the hall -- I refuse to take the blame !-- 
Cannacaps sutures !-- I told them about how much is a dose -- The caps are safe !--  U ain't !


----------



## umbra (Nov 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2019)

Tunes are important !

Audioslave
Soundgarden
Temple of the dog
Linkin Park --
Bishop Briggs
Foster the People 

Caps kicking in -- I might live ?-- Needs to settle in and watch some the impeachment injuiry


----------



## umbra (Nov 13, 2019)

Colder than expected out. Cloudy and grey. Rainy season is coming soon.


----------



## novitius (Nov 13, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> I cant grow that strain to save my life. It always dies at some point before flower.



I've read that people have trouble with it. It's been easy to grow. It popped first in germination and was only outpaced by Umbra's Box of Chocolates in growth. 
 It does not like to go without water though. This is the second time I let the soil get to dry. With the heaters running the humidity is low too. Gonna fix that today or tomorrow. 
 It seems lately I never get done what I intend to do. I still haven't flipped my lights. I think they're all probably close to root bound if they haven't been for two weeks already... Now I gotta go up to 7 gal? 7 sounds good.... So much for a fast flip!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 13, 2019)

Good morning old farts...coolin off but I don’t see any rain in the forecast...well the mimosa is a boy so I pulled him out of the cabinet which makes it a bit more roomy in there for sure...I’ll try to see if I can keep him going separately and maybe collect soma that mimo dust....we’ll see...yesterday I made some gummies...I used about an oz of bud decarbed at 245* for 40 minutes...1 cup coconut oil...actually I only used about 2/3 cup of the finished oil in the gummies so I have enough for at least another batch...1 table spoon of lecithin...3oz jello( raspberry)...4 packs gelatin...1/2 cup berry juice...
According to a calculator that I found here https://wakeandbake.co/thc-dosage-calculator/
And not knowing the exact potency of my weed cuz it hasn’t been tested...but taking an average or even below average THC content for the strain, I should have between 20 and 30 mg thc per gummie...that seems about right to me...I’ve tried the 10mg that the industry seems to think is a standard dose but I get nuthin from that so these should be about right...


----------



## drcree (Nov 13, 2019)

thegloman said:


> 2RE
> I tried that freezing concentrating and while it does work, I'm looking more for distilled.   I made a stovetop still out of a pressure cooker and a thump jug and copper line.
> My last run turned out pretty good!   Rhy whiskey.


gloman, i would be interested in seeing a drawing of your distiller design.  you willing to share?
by the way, you still looking for an optic for your piece?


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2019)

Post that pic of your still again Gloman -- Not only can U make liqour in it U can put a bowl of alcohol wash in it and distill most the alcohol off to save for next time -- 
I need me a gummy mold -- I'm with U RE - 10 grams is not a dose for us -- U got an edible tolerance like me --


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2019)

A gallon of good shine would cost U about $100 - A gallon of good green dragon might be worth $500 ?-- Just thinking out loud --


----------



## Lesso (Nov 13, 2019)

Id buy either of those gallons


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 13, 2019)

Afternoon farmers....We hit 50* today and that seems warm...strong sunshine certainly feels good. Pretty gummies 2RE...can you freeze those thing for long term? Came in and got a pot of Irish stew bubbling now...I use beef though...I do not like lamb.Will serve it with white rice and Tex-Mex cornbread...I all ready got you a bowl out Keef. GDP with a scraper of rosin on top will do me in afterwards...its a ruff life....but somebody gotta do it I guess.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 13, 2019)

drcree said:


> gloman, i would be interested in seeing a drawing of your distiller design.  you willing to share?
> by the way, you still looking for an optic for your piece?



Sure
Give me a day and Ill write it up and send you a pic.
I picked up a scope to go on my phone but it doesn't do a very good job.
I need to pick up something else.


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2019)

Just got back from the vet - My little Jet buddy peed some blood in Corpus - just once haven't seen anymore - had to get heart worm meds anyway -- Shame mmj won't dissolve stones - he like his weed --He a little bud thief --
Must have got food poisoning on the trip-- Diahrea ain't no fun !--
Gloman got a fine little stove top still -- simple build - he did an excellent job on the thump keg and that worm bucket is a great design job --
For the record -- DO NOT  try the Gloman's-- "Dragon Piss"-- RSO and Golden Teach extract in high test ethanol-- Make U eat **** and howl at the moon ! -- He a scary man !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 13, 2019)

Lmao!
Now keef, you said you wasn't askeered of my dragon piss!  Lol
 Its not for ametures for sure.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 13, 2019)

Yes hp, you can freeze them and I did though they won’t be around for the long haul...the wifey enjoyed hers quit a bit...2 seems about right for us...I hope some day cannabis testing comes to the home grower...it would be nice to know what the potency is exactly...
Jozi had an episode this morning and is at the vet now...we were delivering our  “meals on wheels” route and stopped at debi’s sister after and Jozi was just standing there with her rear end sort of wobbling side to side and head bobbing...Kinda like what happened to Bucky a couple years ago...he apparently ate some weed and got a bit whacked out but recovered quickly...but I don’t think Jozi could have and it would not have been decarbed so I’m not sure what happened...the vet thinks she’s getting better and figured that she must have eaten something....
Can a dog get buzzed by eating non decarbed weed?


----------



## thegloman (Nov 13, 2019)

21qt pressure cooker
20' 3/8" copper tubing
Glass thump keg
Trash can for condenser


----------



## umbra (Nov 13, 2019)

Yes you can eat non decarb weed and get high. My dogs did the same thing. Vet bill was $1300. Freaked me out as the dogs were out cold. I thought they died.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 13, 2019)

Jozi is home and improving but she’s definitely under the influence of something...


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 13, 2019)

Remember that pic I posted of Harley thee other day?  He munched about 1/2 a muffin, was out like a light for the next 3 hours.  I saw him munching on the muffin so I knew what was coming.  He eats fresh trim alla time and loves it.  He isn't much for dried and cured and I'd shoot the person that tried to shotgun him but Harley is all about edibles!


----------



## Keef (Nov 13, 2019)

RE home testing would be nice wouldn't it ?-- Not a clue how much happiness is in an edible -- I been doing research on dosage with my caps for a novice or someone with little experience ?-- Not like us !-- I take a dose of 4 but others tell me 2 is a dose -- Some who like to become zombies say 3 is a dose !--
Instead of gummies would fruit rollups work well for THC edibles ?-- I seemed to be driven towards MMJ so why fight it ?-- Lots of vets and others with PTSD -- Pain - Crohn's -depression -- cancer -- My medicine would help them all !--

So Gloman -- The filtered fermented mash go in the pot-- When it heats up to 190 plus the vapor comes out the pot thru that pressure gauge hole in the pressure cooker into the copper line to your thump bucket ( also called a doubler or puke bucket )-- Any liquid that made it into the copper line will stay in the thump keg while the vapor passes thru and continues on to the Worm bucket or box -- vapor goes thru a condenser coil of copper line in the Worm box cooled by water and comes out a sealed line at the bottom as a liquid -- U got quick connects between the components ?--


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 13, 2019)

This morning when I went into the grow to check things the thermometer said it got down to 56* in the flower room last night.  Today I put a space heater in there plugged into a thermostat designed to keep things at a comfy 75 all the time.  Later on the cold might be beneficial but not now.  Was nice and blustery high of 30* outside today and got down to 17 last night tonight is more of the same.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 14, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Got some light rain trying to move in....this Arctic air is so dry it does not reach the ground, its been 35% to 40% range last couple days....I have to take the drying cannabis down today it has dried very quickly.Taking it down means sample time! The leaves on the trees are showing freeze effect on them...they will all drop at once now....yard will be covered and need raking. I am thinking on removing the 3 Oaks out front....love the shade but clean up is lots of work....plus 2 of them are leaning towards my house....2021 firewood they will make. Enjoy this fine day and smoke it while you got it!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 14, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Turkey day is a coming!   I be loving me some turkey naps!
Keef
I just use threaded brass compression fittings between the components so that each component can be thoroughly cleaned out after and before each use.  I use hot vinegar water to clean everything and then rinse like crazy.


----------



## novitius (Nov 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 14, 2019)

Good day to all!


----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Ugh !-- **** hurts !-- Gotta find some help to unload that truck today ( or tommorrow)-- May just lay up awhile and watch as they drive the criminal usurper from office -- The country was successfully  attacked by a foreign power with the help of American traitors -- I don't see politics in that ?-- I see only one legitimate option and that is to stand against a wannabe American dictator installed by another country in a rigged election -

I guess I'll be thru for the day after this post ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2019)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC !-- Ugh !-- **** hurts !-- Gotta find some help to unload that truck today ( or tommorrow)-- May just lay up awhile and watch as they drive the criminal usurper from office -- The country was successfully  attacked by a foreign power with the help of American traitors -- I don't see politics in that ?-- I see only one legitimate option and that is to stand against a wannabe American dictator installed by another country in a rigged election -
> 
> I guess I'll be thru for the day after this post ?


Why would you think that? Chuck Woolery said supporting political name ruined his career. LOL, well it should have. If you support a racist, tax cheat, pathological lying traitor, you should suffer the same fate.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 14, 2019)

umbra said:


> Why would you think that? Chuck Woolery said supporting political name ruined his career. LOL, well it should have. If you support a racist, tax cheat, pathological lying traitor, you should suffer the same fate.


 shall we add rapey, rabble rousing, semiliterate, hot headed, un-self-aware, hypocritical, smoke-and-mirrors shell gaming, ***** grabbing, wife importing, biological daughter lusting, golf ball kicking, casino killing, loan defaulting, contractor stiffing, greedy orange blob with a bought and paid for college degree that apparently didn't actually stick? 
And if I weren't on mobile, id hyperlink each or these insults to reputable print news sources explaining how he earned the epithet.
Gonna go mutter incoherently into my cofeve now bye.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 14, 2019)

Good mornin ofc...Jozi is feelin much better this mornin though she is still sleeping it off...


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2019)

Uh !-- Pardon me for my out burst !- Don't mean that is not how I feel but I know this is not the place for that !

Meanwhile back in the mud hole -- Someone broke into the nephew's trailer while I was gone and took all his weed --
The house next door burnt down --
 On a high note the realtor should start showing me places next week --I need to be outta here soon as I can - This ain't no place for a grow !
Like I said before if I can get outta here without going to jail and have a fist full of girls sexed -- I'm call it a win !

Stinky don't hold back -- tell us how U really feel !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 14, 2019)

Yep sounds like you need to get gone from there and don’t take anyone with except the bandits...don’t tell’m where you went either...


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2019)

RE it has been a learning experience about grow security for sure !-- I just need a few more weeks--- realtor should have the house on the market next week -- It is a highly desirable place it will sell fast  -- I got some more plants  to sex in the mean time -- The nephew is grumbling about moving to Arkansas so I may end up with the whole grow-
I'll be looking for a place I can secure -- Between my dog eared copy of The Anarchist Cookbook  and the army SEAR Training -- It'll be a grow U really don't want to mess with !
If I use my anti personnel devices best be carefull where U step ?-- My daddy said "money don't grow on trees " he had the wrong kinda trees -- It's like cash money and people will take your weed if they can and that's just a dirty little fact about growing !-- money -guns and lawyers --


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2019)

I did lose something in the break in !- I had a couple OZ of trim at the nephew's to be decarbed for caps -- I've turned loose of a couple hundred caps here and there to people I knew would share them -- I don't know any more about them than U - I get them from out of state -- Everyone who has tried them loved it !-- There's gonna be a market it just needs be done slowly -- If they like the caps ?-- I got about 20 something grams of RSO and later I'll introduce them to gummies -- I'm go slow !-- 
Still got to find me a street dealer or 2 to supply --


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Good Morning OFC

Clear and cool here today.  In the mid 60s right now.

Be careful with weed around your dogs guys.  THC affects them differently.  CBD can be good for them. Too much THC can be toxic to them. 
I thought I would share this article about dogs and weed from the canine journal.   Your fur babies are part of the family and keeping them safe and healthy is important to all of us.

https://www.caninejournal.com/dogs-and-marijuana/

I found this article very interesting.  My Sister had a great dane that ate a whole batch of brownies once. Even though she was a large dog she damn near died.  The Vet bill was ridiculously high.
Dogs are like kids to us and keeping weed out of reach for their safety is pretty easy. 

Going to harvest some husky cherry tomatoes today.  They are still growing...until the first freeze.  I am going to miss them when they die.  

Keef:  Your new place will put you in a better place to grow.   I would not invest too much time into the grow where you are.  You and your Nephew are getting ripped off way too much where you are.  Someone is talking about your grow that should not be.  Hang in there.

Have an awesome day you awesome people!


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Just a quick observation.  Hemp Cigarettes smell a lot like weed.  ha ha   Light one of those up in front of a cop in a non-free State and it could be a tricky situation.


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2019)

I know that true Burnin1 -Dam crackheads !- If U gonna rob someone and go thru the trouble of removing the SIM cards  from the game cameras -Make sure U don't miss one-- he did -Not my place so I'm not going after him -- If it was my place I go for a visit in the middle of the night !-- 
 Looks like I'm have more to spend than I thought on a new place -- I just got to get thru this !


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2019)

Sunset Sherbert and Sundae Driver both with that Bunch of Grapes dad in bloom to be sexed --


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 14, 2019)

You will get through this just fine Keef.  You have been through a lot  in your life.  This is just a bump in the road to your new life.  Things will be awesome when you find a new place.


----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2019)

When I was on east coast, coffee maker lasted more than 20 years. Been in Cali 5 years and went thru 4 coffee makers and looking to buy #5, lol.


----------



## novitius (Nov 14, 2019)

Keef I might shut it down if I was you. Actually, I know I would. I'd be checking into all them people calling me friend too. All of em.


----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2019)

Keef said:


> I know that true Burnin1 -Dam crackheads !- If U gonna rob someone and go thru the trouble of removing the SIM cards  from the game cameras -Make sure U don't miss one-- he did -Not my place so I'm not going after him -- If it was my place I go for a visit in the middle of the night !--
> Looks like I'm have more to spend than I thought on a new place -- I just got to get thru this !


He knew the cameras were there, lol. Step daughter's boyfriend, again.


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2019)

Dude across the street that used to hang out with the nephew ---he took off a couple weeks ago --must have came back-- He's on the run again - With good cause this time - He didn't come after the grow -- He don't know it's there --few do - mostly family -- The nephew sells and butthole was after smoking weed --


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2019)

I got a head Injury I don't hang out with these people -- I'm just the crazy  Uncle waiting to sell his house and move on -- I don't know nothing bout nothing -- I don't have friends here !


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2019)

Cisco Kid was a friend of mine !


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2019)

I don't want to paint all these people round here as Crackheads and such -- For instance I met a local that I was able to drop the crazy old uncle act with and be the Keef U guys know -- I didn't have to pretend because one of U guys sent him to me !-- I don't know if he'll see this --"R" --it was nice to meet U !--What a round about way to cross paths?--  He wants to learn to grow -we can do that - Not a problem !


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2019)

Combat Farming Update !- Krazy Keef - moved at least one  rooted clone from each of the 4  girls I've isolated into dirt -
Then there were some young unsexed plants got dirty too --
Purple Haze and Nurse Larry - couple more of those triple lemons like Nov got -- Purple Mimosa -- and that Child of Purple Haze ( PH-x-BBSL) -(she bad !)--- Snow Desiel -x- BBSL -- is that it ?----Golden Ticket -x- Box of Chocolate - (only got 2 )--- Got several of most -- Only need one girl from each - I have also began sexing Umbra's grape crosses --

When someone says they growing thier assoff I imagine this is what they mean -- I am not here for a harvest -- I'm just here for the girls -- Less than a month everything will be sexed and I'll drive me a team of fire snorting monsters up outta here !


----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2019)

best of the best


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2019)

I don't know if my thinking is right but I'll keep a piece alive until the pipe test -- I build up my numbers on girls then thin them down to the best -- bring in more slowly and do it again -- Keep the best !--- Leave the rest !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2019)

I got 2 blueberry chocolate girls and neither may end up as the one I keep -- I bred it no one has ever grown it -- Are they all the same or will there be different phenos ?-- I only know one way to find out - It'll take at least 3 girls to know ?
What is blueberry chocolate supposed to smell and taste like ?-- I'll know it when I find it -- I got a 5 cc syringe full of seed !


----------



## Cinister1 (Nov 14, 2019)

School today. Oldest in the class. A few low blows about my upcoming birthday. FU is a half serious tone was my reply. Must learn to use my filter. Hope you all are having a good week. Cheers!


----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2019)

I've had a couple of those chocolate berry pheno's myself. You'll know it


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 15, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone..... Nice quite morning here, weatherman says we are warming up a tad and 7 days of dry sunny weather....60's and 40's mostly. I am sure we will pay for this perfect weather down the road with storms on Xmas Eve or something else extreme.I have a knot on the bottom side of my left wrist...used to be quarter size maybe...arthritis related I figure, since starting the coconut cannabis caps it is down to less than dime size and no inflammation at all in it. Just coincidence according to the Feds....no medical value...nothing to see here...move along.National recycle day...might take the salvage yard some steel today...got a nice pile of scrap out there. Have a fine cannabis day!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 15, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Still cold here but at least its melting some.
I'm gonna take a trip to the dispensary again today.  I guess its like being a drug dealer but I can't afford to buy for myself.  Someone else asked me to buy for them they gotta kick a little my way.   Ill be SO very happy when January gets here.   I have seeds all set to get wet come Jan. 1st.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 15, 2019)

Good morning y'all!
I finished the floor last night and not a moment too soon. My bestie is moving in tomorrow and we are definitely having a pizza n champagne picnic in there tonight to celebrate! Roast chicken/ artichoke/ pesto from the amazing greek place across town. They put outrageous amounts of pignoli in the pesto, love it extra crunchy. 
In other news, I broke down an ordered a spiderfarmer2000 LED panel. My HPS600 seems to be ready for a new bulb and weighing cost -benefit, this seemed logical. After dipping my toes in the pool with the cheap little ones I got for really young seedlings, it was time to dive in 
Now I'm gonna stalk the UPS guy til it appears. 
Have a happy fried day!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 15, 2019)

Sure looks good there C1!
Nice job!


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 15, 2019)

Howdy folks.  The clones have all popped a nice healthy bunch of roots so I's a happy camper.  My main garden is unbelievable.  The plants are all huge 8 ft. or better and supercropped to fit under a 7 ft. ceiling.  I wish I hadn't forgotten my phone yesterday cause it's unbelievable.  There are 3 various plants I am taking down Saturday that started to reveg midway through flower because of a bad timer, those things look crazy!  Who knows what they will be like.  After they are gone The remaining 6 will have some room to move out but they only 2 weeks behind the others, maybe less so I'm not sure if I want to try and move 'em.  The real interesting thing is I have all 9 under 3 viparspectra 900 lights.  Now if the plants were smller these lights would be enough but because half the plants aren't getting near enough light and as a consequence I may have to harvest in layers.  Take the tops and then come back in a week or two for the rest after they get some light exposure.  

On another note, the 2x4 veg tent has a mars sp-150 in it and the plants have spilled out into the room.  It seems to be outpacing the flower room.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 15, 2019)

Hey all. Good morning from the Freak Show State. 
Youre  going to like that spiderfarmer light stinkyattic. I was shocked at how much light a little panel can put out.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 15, 2019)

Here's a shot of my vegging tent


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 15, 2019)

And part of the garden but these pictures are a couple weeks old


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2019)

Good morning everyone


----------



## novitius (Nov 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Top of the morning to everyone.


----------



## Steves grow (Nov 15, 2019)

Morning all.  Went on spending frenzy. Have more seeds comin than i'll use in a couple years.  Hava clown slipper finishing up which I hope to post pic next day or day.  CBD strain got as freebie from TGA.  Can't find info. site where I got now sells super soil no seeds advertised.  Had no luck trying to pop either strain I purchased ,will try again in spring.  A banana snap x pennywise cross.  Been monitoring closely after room cleanup.  Saw on internet somewhere  that banana snaps was extremely resistant to powdery mildew.  Nick those look great...……………….  Keef hope you get moved before you have to start over.


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2019)

U-haul unloaded and returned -- Oh !- That hurts but it will get worse before it gets better -- Take me a large dose of caps and go to that place called Too High !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 15, 2019)

Good morning ofc, nice garden there a Nick...nice light stinky and floor too...well done...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks RedEyes! I was lucky to be gifted a few nugs of Jupiter CBD (pretty purple, smells like a cedar chest) and C4 CBD  (smells like pine-sol, identical nose to the southern Quebec outdoor we used to get in these parts, mmmmm) from a local medical hemp grow and can't wait to get home and try them out on a bad case of carpetlayer's knee lol. Totally worth it, and now I'm eyeballing the downstairs bathroom to use up the leftover boards! Sooo much easier than cutting tile!


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2019)

Go girl !-- Here have a toke of this first !-- My dogs are not happy with me -- Vet say Jet need to be on a special diet to dissolve his bladder stone - I've always left dry food out for them - and they like they CKN jerky too !-- They do not like this can food but they'll have to adjust -- They look kinda pissed off about the situation !-- Where's da food ?- Dis ain't right !-- Give me some jerky U bastid !- I'm hungry !
I ain't hearing that !


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 15, 2019)

Dogs be like that sometimes! I'm with them on this one though,  chicken jerky sounds tasty, I'd be pissed if the hoomin wasn't sharing!


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2019)

Carpet replacement in 3 bedrooms cost me $1,900 -- Fresh paint inside and out -- replaced those ceramic tile I broke -- Half mile from the beach - got a hot tub -- Looks so good I wanna buy it !-- No I'm thru with the beach - Maybe a visit but not living there -- They about to open 2 refinery places over there -- Anyone of them that can afford it will be looking for an island home and there will be/are many of them and not that many homes for sale !-- I gots one !-- Wanna buy it ?-- I don't do business that don't make me smile !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 15, 2019)

Here ya go keef, He won't turn up his nose at these,


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2019)

340 guest ?- Does this mean the board is about to crash again ?-- U should be able to contact 2 other people here - If the board crashes --The triads will still keep U somewhat isolated but we can pass messages and still keep in contact --


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2019)

They would like that Nick !-- I gotta cut out the snacks and treats and make them eat this stuff -- Doc said if we can't dissolve the stone with this special diet they have to remove it surgically -- I don't want that !-- They gonna eat this stuff !-- I need to see if I can find it in dry form -


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2019)

Got an ounce plus of decarb to be packed into caps but left hand won't hold them still while I pack them -- Was gonna see how many was in an OZ --


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2019)

Keef said:


> They would like that Nick !-- I gotta cut out the snacks and treats and make them eat this stuff -- Doc said if we can't dissolve the stone with this special diet they have to remove it surgically -- I don't want that !-- They gonna eat this stuff !-- I need to see if I can find it in dry form -


lithotripsy


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2019)

I told the vet - put him in the lithotripsy machine and turn it into sand so he can pee it out -- She looked at me with a blank expression -- I might as well have been talking to the wall -- Apparently vets don't do lithotripsy ? 

If U don't know -- a lithotripsy machine uses focused sound waves to break up bladder and kidney stone and they pass right on thru !-


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2019)

electrodes in water in a flexible bladder that can be held up to the kidneys between 5 and 10 pulses per minute


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2019)

564 guests, must be lots of cops trying to figure out how to tell the difference between hemp and the dank. F*CK, the only thing missing is U.


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2019)

I been watching it !-- Missed most of the hearing today -- Must suck to be Roger Stone ?-
-MAGA --  Many Are Getting Arrested ?--


----------



## Lesso (Nov 15, 2019)

Keef said:


> Got an ounce plus of decarb to be packed into caps but left hand won't hold them still while I pack them -- Was gonna see how many was in an OZ --


Are you using a pill press. The one i use for mushrooms does 100 caps at a time.


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2019)

If his sentence is anything less than execution, then he got off light


----------



## Lesso (Nov 15, 2019)

34.99


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2019)

Lesso - I got a 25 spot cap filler and a 100 cap filler -- I still do it by hand mostly -- I just get more in hand packing them -- Got a metal bowl I decarb in then get my packing stick out and get after it -- There's a certain ZEN to it I guess ?- I kinda enjoy it  -- I'll pack caps for an hour or so and put them down and come back later and pack more -- U packing caps of Golden Teacher or another strain of 'shrooms ?-- Caps ?-- That's the best way to take them !--


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 15, 2019)

I was productive today, I put 9 clones into dixie cups and figgered out what was stinking in the kitchen.  Had a mouse found one of my baits.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 15, 2019)

Keef said:


> Lesso - I got a 25 spot cap filler and a 100 cap filler -- I still do it by hand mostly -- I just get more in hand packing them -- Got a metal bowl I decarb in then get my packing stick out and get after it -- There's a certain ZEN to it I guess ?- I kinda enjoy it  -- I'll pack caps for an hour or so and put them down and come back later and pack more -- U packing caps of Golden Teacher or another strain of 'shrooms ?-- Caps ?-- That's the best way to take them !--


Cubensis grow wild in a field not too far from here. Purple ringers...powerful stuff. I get the zen of it all....i actually like trimming for hours on end


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2019)

the site doesn't really allow for mycelia discussions. Big fan of B+, but have a few prints of penis envy #9


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2019)

If the site ever needed to make money, they could charge all the people who come to read the OFC thread, lol. You want to know what we are talking about? $12.95 a month, lol. suckers


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2019)

They said it was hemp !-- I was just hitch hiking !-- I don't even know these people !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2019)

Popular new flavor at Ben and Jerry ice cream-- Peach Mint !


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2019)

That not ice cream, that's weed, lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 15, 2019)

Shhh don't let the code words get out!
But on that note, there's an epic tale of a dude in my town, probably about 15 years ago, who worked at Dunkies. If you went to the drive through and ordered a new England clam chowder,  you'd get a small coffee cup with an eighth inside. 
As with all convenient and useful enterprises, it was too good to last.


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2019)

I was watching the peach mint on television today !


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 15, 2019)

Oh... OHHHHH.... moonlight over Marblehead, I just got it. 
'Peachmint does have a multi layered flavor, and is really satisfying to binge on!


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2019)

A moment of inspiration ?-- Deep fried turkey-- Fried in bacon grease ?-- Who wants to live forever ?-- U know it would be good ? Cajun spices and bacon ?--How could it not be good ?-- I get some cornish hens and try it on them --- Gluten free ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 15, 2019)

Heck if it works on the Cornish hens, stuff one up the turkeys kiester and make a modified thanksgiving turducken, but what would ya call that?
But yes. Definitely. Fried in bacon grease. I bet if all of us send donations from our coffee can o drippings stashes, you'd have enough to float a bird! Cuz I have no other idea where you could get 3 gallons of actual bacon drippings within the next week. Not talking bout no pork suet neither,  i mean actual been-drained-off-a-skillet drippings that taste like smoke and paradise. 
Here's about a cup to get ya started...


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2019)

Have you ever had duck fries? French fries cooked in duck fat. A turkey cooked in duck fat would be tasty


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes! belgian frites. Yes they are to die for, and yes they are even better as poutine. And since apparently I'm doing cooking lipids glamour shots tonight, guess what I scored at Ocean State last weekend? I was almost out of the stuff I rendered myself. Duck fat is the finest cooking oil for comfort foods like mushroom risotto or Mac n cheese. 
And if you do a Cornish hen inside a turkey fried in duck fat you can call it a 'deconstructed turducken' and I hear that is a very hip thing to call food when you cant be arsed to assemble it traditionally lol


----------



## Keef (Nov 15, 2019)

They sell it !
Bacon Up -- bacon fat --
Maybe they make Duck up ?
CKN fried steak fried in duck fat might work for me ?-- The gravy I could make from the dripping would be tasty ?
Cause I can do grease gravy without thinking !-- Equal portions of oil and flour -- Season and brown the flour then start whisking in milk -- I don't know how to make a small amount ?- I usually end up with a skillet full !


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 15, 2019)

Oh man I would take a forum potluck over normal thanksgiving any day of the week. The food would be perfect for our sort of performance enhancing drugs, and no one would have to um, go look in the car for something, just to take a couple poofs.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 15, 2019)

My new favorite cooking oil is coconut.  slightly green in color


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 15, 2019)

my slightly green jar of coconut cooking oil...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 15, 2019)

Try that to make sweet potato fries with black pepper. Or as the hipsters would call it, 'deconstructed poi'
Edit: deconstructed MAGICAL poi


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Coconut oil fried taco shells are awesome.  In 1975 I managed a Mexican fast food place.  Coconut oil was cheap at the time and I bought it 55 gallon drums to fry taco shells. lol  Best tasting shells we ever made.  Too bad the price of coconut oil went up.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 16, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Where the heck did the week go?...Looked around and it is the weekend all ready. Got the steel hauled yesterday...brought in $174.38...not bad from junk dishes and scrap no one else wanted, I will put it in the grow room funding account. The freeze was severe enough to take down the garden plants...I will have to eat grocery store produce all winter....it is bad when you cannot have a mustard patch in the Delta! Telemarketers have hit a new high it seems and being on the DO NOT Call list is a joke...tons of calls this week! Wishing all a great Weekend.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 16, 2019)

What up H.P. ? We are right, been up couple hours now.. Been out in the rainforest and we are headed back in, soon as the rain let's up.  Have 6 papaya clones going think that it will be my last run of Papaya,got some new beans Blackjack and Blue Mystic. I'm excited!! Been running Papaya for a long time now. 
   Hope that you are all doing well and staying high...


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Dark and cold -- I don't like it !-- Still not moving for **** !-- It's the price I gotta pay for what I did --
I already been thru all the ways to consume weed - I like coconut oil but clarified butter works well too -- I just find it easier to  judge dosage if I  to take caps -- That green oil ?-- Run it thru another batch of decarb and just take it by a measured dose like teaspoon or cc !-- It will jack U up !
HP- already fixed that knot on his wrist without even trying -- Good medicine -- Yo Cuz U just need to bring the veggie garden inside -- I got aeropoonics strawberries-- U put some romaine over there Maybe some collard greens - I been paying attention to these micro and baby greens they growing on trays -- Only take a few days or a week to produce a flat of greens -- Put a patio tomato bush on that side - off on the edges of the light -- peppers -- celery --
Every pot farmer should have a herb box -- Parsley -Rosemary - Thyme - Oregano-- basil -- I have had all these in my grow room at one time or another -- I revegged the base of a bunch of celery from the store - same with Rosemary and basil


----------



## novitius (Nov 16, 2019)

Morning OFC! 
 I try to keep some herbs growing most of the time. It seems pointless to spend money on them when they grow themselves. I don't really like freeze dried herbs either. I usually buy the fancy pack of fresh herbs from the grocery store and then root them in a glass of water on the window sill. I'm thinking about getting some tomato's up myself. Just not sure where to put them right now.


----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 16, 2019)

Good morning old farts! Been a rocky start to the day, first I forgot to put any grounds in the coffee maker and ended up with a carafe of... hot water. Then put in too much, forgetting it was extra fine grind, and am drinking a mug of ... well, espresso-ish sludge. But good. Lavazzo beans, shockingly not bitter, and with a strong hint of chocolate. Can't really complain.
Moving van will be here shortly and Stinky is getting a housemate for the first time in many years  the dog is very excited that his favourite auntie is moving in for the winter. Twice the scritches! Twice the nacho toppings dropped on the floor! Win win!


----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2019)

Bought new coffee maker. This morning was 1st cup. See how long this one lasts. Doing wake n bake with some ice cream cake, tasty


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 16, 2019)

Why are you blasting through coffee makers so fast?! That's impressive. 
Movers have already been n gone, wake n bake time with some outdoor girl scout cookies from Downeast Maine, nuggets like rocks, they must love that moose patty dirt eh.


----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2019)

I drink the kopi luwak coffee and the coffee makers all seem to burn up


----------



## drcree (Nov 16, 2019)

gooday everyone.  really nice sunny day here but somewhat cold--20F.
hope everyone has a glorious weekend.

may try making some poppy seed rolls today--sort of like a nut roll or jelly roll but with poppy seed instead.  my mother used to make both nut and poppy seed, but when she passed i did not get the recipe.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 16, 2019)

Good morning old farts...


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2019)

Went back to bed cause that's just how I roll -- Back up !- On my second cup of coffee and making marijuana pills !-- 2 turns a novice into a zombie so I don't see much reason to concentrate unless it is for another edible like gummies --


----------



## novitius (Nov 16, 2019)

I was just thinking about buying a 100 gallon cloth pot and trying my hand at no till. I'd rather use herbs than just cover for cover though. Wouldn't that be cool? Couple pot plants mixed with herbs and maybe even some veggies? I think it would take a lot of feed. Probably to much?


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Good morning Senior growers

100 gallon pot?   Whew   I complain about the nutes and water my 25 gallon cloth pots need when I have an outside grow going. he he

Purple Punch in my rolling tray is calling to me.  Time to have some cannabis with my coffee.

Clear and sunny today.  I must get outside and enjoy this day.

Happy Saturday people!


----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2019)

B1, I see Dark Heart dropped some clones at Medallion


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 16, 2019)

GG4, Blueberry Muffin, Lemmon grass & Vanilla Frosting...woohoo!!! none of my locals seem to ever have clones...


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2019)

I know what U mean RE - they never have clones at the weed stores round here either !-- The clones I put in that dirty dirt are doing fine -- for the kind of dirt they in --
Things haven't been as tame and quite around here as I've let on -- I find myself like in the middle of a rodeo bull ride -- I got no choice but to try to make the buzzer and find a way off without getting trampled -- Might be tough but don't write me off just yet !-- I may yet walk away with my cuts !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2019)

U know I ain't your regular ordinary Huckleberry Hound ?-- I'll be alright !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 16, 2019)

Hey Nick, I think it was you looking for these the other day...I may try some too...
https://www.amazon.com/Canna-Wraps-...ywords=Canna+wrap&qid=1573932415&s=hpc&sr=1-1
Now I remember, you wanted to roll in canna leaves...not sure how that would work as tobacco leaves are typically much larger I’d think..


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 16, 2019)

Afternoon Coffee Drinkers...Made a rare afternoon pot of coffee here for myself...I like the International delight  Hersey's Chocolate and Caramel creamers, flavors it up right fine. Got a small pork filet loin all seared up and will finish it off in the oven...fried okra....broccoli and corn soup. I may not be a world leader...rocket scientist...King or Pharaoh....but I have a good menu. Keef I would love to have the room for a solarium to grow green items in but at this time the indoor cannabis grow is all the room available. I really need a big shed with living quarters and growing rooms in it....rest of it for storing my junk! I live in the land of giant houses but could care less for them.... bong hit please lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 16, 2019)

Oh man I actually contacted dark heart a few days ago to see how a m4sshole could get her stinky paws on some blueberry muffin but they are under pretty strict distribution limits. Y'all have it pretty good out in cali.


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2019)

I like my Kuerig !-- one cup at a time -- Newman's Own - special blend -- I like it sweet but no creamer -- Goes good with a toke or 2 --
I know about that limited grow room thing -- If U got more room U put more weed in it !-- What I'm looking for is simple - a secluded 3 bedroom house - 2 grow areas and a place to sleep -- I'm thinking about something out back I can use used nute water to grow - I did the aero experiment and have grown veggies in it -- I plan to pump the used nute water to a holding tank to be used on something ?--
Probably something I can ferment !- blueberries / strawberries - maybe fruit trees ?- Have them somewhere that don't take up weed growing space !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2019)

U stick the cutting into a pop bottle and flatten it down some -- Put the lid back on the bottle -- vacuum seal in a bag - maybe 2 --
Package it and send it overnight !-- Just a thought ?--


----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2019)

one 1 with a led built in for shipping clones, lol.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Clone-...110304&hash=item4b1da49c9d:g:0hYAAOSwMmBVjeCo


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 16, 2019)

The mimosa boy I took out of the grow as soon as he exposed his self about a week ago... ? For you pollen slingers...is this guy too late or sill ok...should I just cut him down and hang him in a bag or some such? I would like to try pollinating one of my girls say just a single branch...


----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2019)

still ok. males continue after the first signs of pollen


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2019)

Cool Mimosa already got some color ! -- 
RE - Another time I would take U up on that pollen but right now  I'm up to my arse in alligators so I gotta pass !


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2019)

Time for some Saturday night blues ?--
My dream blues guitar  duo -- Gary Clark Jr. And Otis Taylor

Maybe start with Lana Del Ray -- Doin Time ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 16, 2019)

What the best method of collection and when is the best time to collect...now I guess huh...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 16, 2019)

@Keef


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2019)

I would get him out the grow-- I collect pollen in a paper bag -- Stuff what U can of him into a paper bag lean him over much as U can and slap him around -- U can do that a couple times a day -- Then U can take your bag of pollen and a little paint brush and pollinate what U want -- If he in the area blooming U gonna have some seed -- If he making pollen already he already got to the girls some !

Love that blues beat RE !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 16, 2019)

He’s outa the grow in the back yard...hope non of my neighbors are growin out this late...don’t think so...
So I bagged (plastic zip) him, bent him over and slapped him around a bit and I don’t see nothin in the bag...
Maybe too soon? I’ll try again tomorrow


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2019)

Maybe the girls are safe for now ?-- When he starts to open flowers you'll see pollen -- Water kills pollen so keep it dry maybe put some tissue in with the pollen to absorb any moisture -- I don't know how long it will keep but I would put the pollen bag in the fridge --


----------



## Danny73 (Nov 16, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> GG4, Blueberry Muffin, Lemmon grass & Vanilla Frosting...woohoo!!! none of my locals seem to ever have clones...


Hey guys how’s it going.... new grower here and was reading your convo just thought I’d ask why you seem to prefer clones is there an advantage to getting clones as opposed to starting out with seeds? Just curious trying to learn thx!!


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2019)

Danny Welcome to MP and the OFC !-Being new I don't know what U know and don't so let me start like this -
 Seed or clones ?--
 Only the female plant makes bud so that's what we after with regular seed -- They also make seeds that are feminized - everyone will be a girl !--
I'm in a prohibition state so my reasons may not be everyone's reason -- I have to start from seed but once I  have sexed a plant and found my girl - I start rooting cuttings !-- I once ran a White Widow plant cloning from clones for about 4 and a half years -- The bugs finally took her from me or I would probably still be running it -- I been busy building me a harem -- A group of known female plants so I know every cutting will be female -- instead of having one plant I can have as many copies of it as I want !- and they will all be exactly like the original !
We don't like boys getting to our girls unless we choose - So we mostly kill boys and hermaphrodite soon as we find them -- No boys ?- No seed !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 16, 2019)

Some strains are only available as clones...also seeds can give multiple phenotypes that are not all the top of the strain....so some seeds might be better than others in a particular desirable way than another seed from the same strain so they only way to insure that you keep that desirable trait is to clone it...or at least that’s how I see it...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 16, 2019)

With seeds it's a gamble. You might end up with half males,  then a third boring or difficult females, then you might get lucky and have a female or two that are great! Pretty and user friendly and with the taste and effect you wanted from that strain. That's when you save the cuttings/clones you took from those females before you took them into flower, and turn them into mothers,  and keep them as clone donors so you always have plants you know you will enjoy : )


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2019)

It's not about a variety !-- It all comes down to a single plant !
Stinky -- I perfer my clones taken about 3 weeks into bloom when they have started packing those leaves close together -- The clone will be a natural bush !-- I can root cuts right up to harvest if I have to do it -- I have never kept mother plants -- I just take cuts from cuts --but -- I got a mother right now !- Umbra's The White -x- Nepal Indica then I bred it to Waldo my Black Berry Snow Lotus male -- It's a revegg!-- She too big to fit into that bloom area - not enough head room -- I know this girl -- She a work horse and do everything easy and that white part ?-- Oh do she get white !-- So far all the girls from it have been almost identical in most ways -- Same terp profile and looks !- Anyway I'm just not sure what to do with her yet ?-- I got all the clones I need -- Some of them are bloom ready -- Need to do something with that revegg ?- If I could I would run me a warehouse full of dat **** !--
She a hard hitting almost pure Indica and she will glue U to the couch and melt U thru it !-- She real good for pain as an edible too - She also got some badass step sisters -- I lined up a mess of girls from different varieties and turnt Waldo loose on them !-- All his chillins have That earthy - forest after a rainfall profile that says quite clearly -- If U mess with me ?-- I'm gonna "F" U up !-- and she will !


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> B1, I see Dark Heart dropped some clones at Medallion



Thank you Umbra.  I have bought Dark Heart clones from Medallion in Modesto in years past.  I bought my Purple Punch clones from Dark Heart in Sonora this year.  I will pop into Medallion next week I think to take a look.
https://darkheartnursery.com/
I am getting to old and impatient to sex out seeds anymore.  ha ha


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2019)

Rose said don't make RSO out of Sunset Sherbert cause it will make U halucinate !-- I got one or 2  in bloom sexing right now that had that Bunch of Grapes dad -- When I run enough --U do know what I'll be doing with it ?- Making RSO to see for myself !-- Wouldn't be the 1st time I seen **** that wasn't real !-- Grow me some shaman weed and learn to stalk the net ?--


----------



## Keef (Nov 16, 2019)

Too High !-- That's what the sign says !-- If it's really a sign ?-- Some nights I'm more sensitive to the currents and waves of the ether -- This is one of those nights !-- It's the interpreting what U see/feel that is the hard part !- Maybe you've had precognitive episodes ? - Kinda like Dejavu all over again ?-- The tarot cards ( The Book of Thoth ) used to be my crutch but I find I use the cards less and less !-- I picked up the skill of reading them long time ago  --Yes from a swamp witch !-- My lesson from that was don't overestimate your power--- She did !


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 17, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Well its that time again....sample time! Its not cured of course but darn well dry enough to sample the flavors that are developing. Bodhi Lemon Hash Plant is first up...VERY Lemon tasting...3 different taste on the exhale and inhale...amazing Terp profile in there...buzz?(a bit trippy)...keep reading! Swamp Witch you say....They are why we say cuss and not curse in these parts... cuss is what you do when you hit your thumb with a hammer ##$(*^#...there...perfect example. A curse is something that happens to you when you cut into front of the line at fruit stand and buy last watermelon before the local Swamp Witch/Voodoo Lady can get it. Next time your having dinner in fancy place....maybe your left pinky finger falls off into the salad bowl....ahh waiter....there is a finger in our salad! I love all the regional cryptids   Mothman...Dogman/Werewolf thingy lol....Sasquatch and S Louisiana own Rougaroo and Honey Island Swamp Monster...pseudoscience at its best. After the walk, I am off for Wally World and will pursue another kinda monster...American Capitalism...its real and quite deadly! Wishing all a splendid day the cannabis way!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 17, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Boy its hard to keep from getting these seeds wet.
I'm gonna go with Oregon Lemons, Frank's Gift, Nightshade x BBSL and 2 GSC autos for my 1st Legal grow.


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2019)

Morning OFC !--
Ugh !-- chilly !-- Still kinda beat up !--
HP -- If it'll bleed -- I can kill it !--
After my head injury I took some classes and did some research - some from the fringes trying to understand why my mind was different -- Some with head injuries end up with that idiot /savant thing -- Never played a musical instrument in thier life and they instantly become a master !-- Or an artist !-- Something had happened to my mind and I wanted to understand what it was-- Kick the tires and Take the new car for a ride -- See what it will do -- The head injury takes but it also gives !--Even with my pain and problems --Given the choice I would never go back to what my mind was before the fall !-- This fits me !
Wake and Bake-- let's do this day !


----------



## novitius (Nov 17, 2019)

Morning OFC! 
I picked up some Lemon G's from the dispo. It may actually be the same stuff I been smokin for years. Maybe after a few crops I'll be sure? I got some True OG and a hybrid called Biohazard. I guess that's from Archive seeds. It's pretty good. Huge dense nugs. Happy stoner this morning. 
Enjoy your Sunday everybody!


----------



## umbra (Nov 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Coffee and a nug. Gelato and black hash on top.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 17, 2019)

Good morning old farts...


----------



## drcree (Nov 17, 2019)

late morning greetings to everyone.
does anyone know how to differentiate male from female seeds?


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2019)

Dcree -- It Can't be done !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi a guys!  long time no see. So that sunset sherbert is the best thing i have grown... My young pot seller friend says it is "on point"  LOL.. Whatever that means.  Everything is good here. the kids are still clean except for a bit of pot. We are doing fine which shocks me. But they are fun to have around and they both work 2 jobs so i haven't gotten sick of them.
I will be popping some seeds soon. 
So good to read all of you and your stories. love that.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi Rose, we miss you when your busy...


----------



## Cinister1 (Nov 17, 2019)

Morning OF,s. 
So much rain here and much cooler temps. Totally party pooped out this weekend. No Friday night smoke or Hey Ya’all’s. Hubby’s calling me old. Ha! Well maybe a little. Hope you all are having a good weekend.


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2019)

Bloom looking good !-- Maybe 5 weeks to go ?-- 3 blueberry an AK and a blueberry chocolate -- Got some babies in there sexing too -- Black Berry Banana and Sundae Driver with that Bunch of Grapes dad aren't showing yet but they not stretching and I'm thinking they girls but we'll see !-- Got some more wants to be in there -- Looking like a real grow up in here !-- Get these things sexed / cloned and me outta here -- The ex meeting with the realtor Wednesday- get that house on the market and get them looking for me a place!--


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2019)

I know other's do different than me and there's many paths to the dank -- I got 6 inch plants in bloom with the top pinched out and limb growth beginning then off to 12/12 --
When I see sex I kill the boys - I bring the girls back to veg and begin cutting on them -- After I have established rooted cuts she can go back to bloom -- I've isolated the 4 and look to add a couple more this week -- then a few more the following week !-- I need to get them sexed and clones rooted --
Building myself a respectable harem here !

Edit :-- It's like the dam wild wild west round here --I've resorted to carrying a straight razor -- If U see it -- U already been cut up !


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2019)

Cops need to stay dahell out the hood too !-- Trying to grow a little weed here !-- Can't a brother catch a break ?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 17, 2019)

Holy crap Keef, i get scared just reading about your new digs. Sheesh. Please stay safe... I am cooking more and enjoying it less. LOL, not really. The kids work so much  i like having meal for them. Tonight is pork tenderloin marinated in soy sauce and garlic on the treager, (it is 65 degrees out there and i am happy) baked beans to go with me being baked, some kinda potatoes...coleslaw, home made.  i think bud is enjoying this.. i am probably gaining my lost weight back. hope not. 
Brought some solo cups in from outdoors, got some potting soil somewhere, seeds going in dirt someday soon.


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2019)

Peach Mint weed ?- Umbra U pulling my leg ?-- Cause I think I would like me suma that ! -- I won't look it up cause I think U playing !-- I want to !


----------



## umbra (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm playing


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2019)

Rose don't worry about me !-- I'll be fine !-- At least that's what the cards say !-- The cards say I leave here with what I come for !-- I'm almost there !-- I'm just being tempered in the grow trench by the fire of life -- I'll come away stronger and smarter and with my girls !-- I'm almost there !--
I forgot that one the plants I'm sexing is that triple lemon like Nov got -- Come on girlfriend !

Edit :-- There's that sign again !-- Too High !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2019)

By the end of the week I'll have my 6 girls - anything over that is gravy -- but I like gravy ! -- I got a number in mind of girls I plan to walk away with -- it's somewhere between 11 and 13 ?-- I woulda settled for less but because I had to endure this for them -- I want more !-- I thin it down to best 6 later !


----------



## Keef (Nov 17, 2019)

Big Head Todd and the Monsters ft - John Lee Hooker 
Boom- Boom - Boom !


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 18, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Brand new week to play with...as long as the zest for life is strong then living is an adventure...Keef you have plenty of adventure for sure...maybe that new place will be a bit less exciting in a good way. I get excited if a deputy rides by once a year , I see no point in tearing the county's vehicle up on our bumpy road.I see lots of folks buying the newer LED lighting...the lower pricing is exciting for sure and results are great....Candy Cream in the bong this morning....very smooth marsh-mellow tasting and smells like the candy bins in the mall (you know the ones...a handful of M&M's be like $17.50)....its a sneaky right behind the eyes stone...kinda makes you feel like you have one all seeing eye in the middle of the forehead. Hard nuggets and a nice [email protected] watts on 25 sq ft is only 28 watts per...so it is room to bump things on up. I am happy and will run all QB LED again.  Smoke it till you drop!   Note::: Candy cream on the walk turned into a Indica couch lock...it may be best in the evenings!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 18, 2019)

Good morning yall!


----------



## novitius (Nov 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC! After a few bowls of the lemon gs I gotta say it's the same stuff. Grind a nug and open the grinder, it looks like a bomb went off in there. Kief everywhere. 
 I'm really looking forward to that lemon Larry now. It already smells more lemony in veg! That biohazard tested over 30% and it runs over everything else I have. I feel like it would make exceptional RSO if I could afford to buy enough to make it.  
 Sorry it's Monday y'all. Pretend it's Friday again with me?


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 18, 2019)

Keef! BHTM is one of my all time favorite bands and theres a great version of that song in the BHTM2007-02-16 live performance which I think I found on archive.org. it downloads as a 2 hour long unbroken track though lol and i cant be arsed to edit in track breaks. Great stuff!


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Ugh !-- My face got some pressure in it -- Weather must be changing ?-- I find I don't smoke very much when I'm on these caps - I got it I smoke when I want I just forget ?-- Anyway couple tokes -- caps kicking in --Not up to much but I might live ?-- Got some Sudafed and benadryl on board might clear the face up some -- 
Let's do this day !


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2019)

HP get upset when the po-po drive down his road ?-- They friggin been here Cuz !-- They weren't looking for the grow and they didn't find it -- Another might rip they **** up and get clean -- I ain't got time for that -- I got weed to grow !-- Even when I have a bad day it keeps growing !


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2019)

I should explain and not leave something like that hanging -It had nothing to do with weed !--- Crackhead chasing Bruno around the yard with a taser-- Bruno playing chase and having fun !-
Nephew objected and things deteriated after that ! --Cops showed up !-- I stayed dahell out of it and watched from a distance !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)

good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2019)

Good morning, "zest for life"  Very nice HP. I think i have that most days.  I got a secret, ya know these kids? I think they are here for us, not the other way around. LOL They bring the zest and  we just need to watch them go. They are working their program. 

Re, how are you? Thanks for missing me. I miss all ya all. Our internet is very sketchy, frontier has been here 20 times in the last couple months. drives me crazy and it is a short trip. 
I sure enjoy the BSHB, are you going to breed that Umbra?  I hope so. Maybe to a lemon tree or something?


----------



## drcree (Nov 18, 2019)

Keef said:


> Dcree -- It Can't be done !


keef, really?  okay, i'll accept that; but how then do seed companies offer feminized seeds if they do not know the sex of the same?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 18, 2019)

Yes it is...Monday...doesn’t have the same sting any more...lol
@drcree they are bred to be female...the mother plant is tricked into growing male parts (through the use of chemicals) but there are no male plants so all the seeds will be female seeds...
Sunny and cool here in NCal today...what to do???


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)

I have a couple things in mind for breeding to the BSHB


Rosebud said:


> Good morning, "zest for life"  Very nice HP. I think i have that most days.  I got a secret, ya know these kids? I think they are here for us, not the other way around. LOL They bring the zest and  we just need to watch them go. They are working their program.
> 
> Re, how are you? Thanks for missing me. I miss all ya all. Our internet is very sketchy, frontier has been here 20 times in the last couple months. drives me crazy and it is a short trip.
> I sure enjoy the BSHB, are you going to breed that Umbra?  I hope so. Maybe to a lemon tree or something?


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2019)

Silver nitrite or aqueous silver ?- I got to learn to make feminized seed-- I'm need a bunch !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 18, 2019)

I found this video interesting..no idea how it was built but it seems to work well...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> I have a couple things in mind for breeding to the BSHB


Of course you do


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)

I made a batch of HOCL and KaOH last night doing the electrolysis last night. Started by cleaning the containers I use for the plants and the domed clone trays. I was impressed so used some in the laundry, dishes, kitchen floor and the bathroom, lol. Shower has never been cleaner and no chemical smells either. Tested HOCL with a colorimeter and came in at 187 ppm.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 18, 2019)

Good day my friends.  Built me some banana muffins the other day with my last batch of coconut oil.  I finally know what its like to do to many edibles.  I do wish someone would come up with a reasonable way to measure thc content at home.  If some rocket scientist could come up with a hygrometer for alcohol you would think we could come up with a pocket thc tester. 

I am going to wet some seeds I got gifted after I got outta jail.  Since everyone is talking lemons, these are labeled Oregon Lemons F2.  I'm ready for a change and this seems like a good direction to go in.  Right now my next round has got a lot of gorilla glue in it and That stuff is really only good for pain and sleep.  Not much good for daily function.


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)

There is a product on the market, Mighty wash for bugs. It's E water based, so its HOCL. It costs me less than $.05 a gallon to make.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> I have a couple things in mind for breeding to the BSHB


Like what? Do I get  vote? LOL, i really want to.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2019)

I used to use Mighty wash. it worked. Maybe you better walk us thru that process. Thank you.


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2019)

My face is still locked up -- I need a high CBD -- Trying to control pain with THC only make me too high


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Like what? Do I get  vote? LOL, i really want to.


Ok what would you breed it to? I have clones of a male I like, gelato 25 x dosido, but a side from that, ghost train haze, Pablo gold, mimosa, Wilma kush, and sour kush.


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I used to use Mighty wash. it worked. Maybe you better walk us thru that process. Thank you.


liter of water, 2 grams of kosher salt, teaspoon of distilled vinegar, electrolysis for 8 minutes


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> There is a product on the market, Mighty wash for bugs. It's E water based, so its HOCL. It costs me less than $.05 a gallon to make.


It’s good that there are scientists among us...


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)

who me ? nah just a student of the dark arts, stinky is


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2019)

I went to school once !


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2019)

I need to get over this face funk and  empty /clean and refill a cloner -- Wonder what would be an effective cleaning solution ?-- I got 2 more sets of clones coming to root -- Finish sexing these Bunch of Grape crosses and the colored grow -- Then I'm done here - or close enough !-- Ex is in Corpus I think she meets with the realtor tommorrow-- They post to look for me a place over here while the beach  house sells-- Can't be too soon for me !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2019)

Can U use a 12 volt battery charger to lectrolize dat **** ?--


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)

Keef said:


> Can U use a 12 volt battery charger to lectrolize dat **** ?--


yep


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 18, 2019)

Who me? I'm just a crusty industrial strength lab rat. Squeeek squeeeeek!


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 18, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

I hope everyone had an awesome weekend!

I am smoking my Blue Dream today and feeling lazy.   I have no plans today.  Feels good.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2019)

Umbra, I vote for mimosa for a cross, oh my gosh that would be amazing, don 't you think? Mimosa #26 is how we got our harvest in. Daughter brought about ten joints with her from seattle. They don't have the 26 here, just mimosa. I can't wait to start my seeds of that. That would be my sativa girl vote. Thank you for your consideration. lol.


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2019)

All of them !-- Don't play --hit them all -- What if the one U don't breed is the one that produces the kicker ? -- I bet we could find a few test growers ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2019)

When I saw that Mimosa male RE had made me take notice -- I got some baby Mimosa that had a purple dad so I'm told -- Anyway -- Looking for a Purple Mimosa girl --Ideally purple but with that Mimosa terp profile -- Too much to expect ?-- I think I got 4 plants --


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 18, 2019)

Old Fogey sent me a couple seeds from his recent grow... I started a mimosa that turned out to be a boy...I pulled him out but rubbed him all around a starting flower of (Nurse Larry x miss V)...never tried a cross before and mayhaps we get nuthin...
We’ll see...


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2019)

RE there won't be pollen unless there is an open flower -- U watch them balls and you'll see they open up into a pretty little flower putting out pollen - U got open flowers and Pistols on the girl there will be a seed !


----------



## Keef (Nov 18, 2019)

I got the original Nurse Larry growing now but I got seed from breeding her to the Black Berry Snow Lotus and seed from breeding that to Box of Chocolate -- Gonna have to do a Side by side grow off -- There can be only 1 !


----------



## novitius (Nov 18, 2019)

How's that SSSDH doing Umbra?


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)

they showed male, already had London Bridge male to breed with, so they got the chop after they showed.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 19, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Finally shook the Candy Cream off and got both trucks washed and oil changed in them yesterday...CC was fine till I took her out for the walk....settled into the legs and felt like I was carrying 80 pound ruck going up hill in sand...rainy day or evening selection weed. Hunting season here....had a case this week where an out of town hunter shot and killed 2 dogs...said they were messing his hunt up.Well the local Judge (avid dog lover) really messed his hunt up....90 days in jail...(he's 24 yo white guy family has money) 60 days community service...$1500.00 in fines. MS recently strengthened the dog fighting/animal abuse laws...another case of dog fighting(now a felony) gave a guy 3 years in State Pen. for the offence. Got to keep our furry friends safe! AK47 and a big smile for me today. Peace y'all.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 19, 2019)

Good morning yall!
HP
Its probably a good thing the judge got a hold of the guy who shot the dogs.
If that happened here, the judge would never see him.   10' deep the coyotes won't even find them.
Rob my house, steal my car, even run off with the ol lady they still stand a chance of living.   Hurt my dogs and all H*'ll will be turned loose.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 19, 2019)

Exactly Gman...Hurt the animals and I line up on you!


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2019)

Morning OFC !
I can confirm that if U chase someone's dog around they yard with a taser in Texas ---U might get a asswhooping !-- Do U have to do it right there by the grow ?-- I was a little concerned !
I been to a dog fight !-- I won !


----------



## novitius (Nov 19, 2019)

Morning OFC. We took in an abandoned Kitty yesterday. She's getting over being scared. She's starving though. She can't weigh but five pounds and she's got to be about two years old. Beautiful gray with white socks. She'll be ok. She's got a family now


----------



## drcree (Nov 19, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Yes it is...Monday...doesn’t have the same sting any more...lol
> @drcree they are bred to be female...the mother plant is tricked into growing male parts (through the use of chemicals) but there are no male plants so all the seeds will be female seeds...
> Sunny and cool here in NCal today...what to do???


great explanation re.  thank you


----------



## novitius (Nov 19, 2019)

umbra said:


> they showed male, already had London Bridge male to breed with, so they got the chop after they showed.



That's a shame. I'm going to have to find some of those seed.  Did you decide on what you're going to spread that pollen on yet?


----------



## umbra (Nov 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## umbra (Nov 19, 2019)

novitius said:


> That's a shame. I'm going to have to find some of those seed.  Did you decide on what you're going to spread that pollen on yet?


no


----------



## novitius (Nov 19, 2019)

umbra said:


> no


May I make a suggestion? Everything!


----------



## umbra (Nov 19, 2019)

lol


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC


novitius said:


> We took in an abandoned Kitty yesterday. She's getting over being scared. She's starving though. She can't weigh but five pounds and she's got to be about two years old. Beautiful gray with white socks. She'll be ok. She's got a family now


You saved a life and now receive unconditional love in return.  That is so awesome.


----------



## novitius (Nov 19, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> You saved a life and now receive unconditional love in return.  That is so awesome.


 It is! I've always said animals over people. Poor things been hiding with no food for ten days. Thankfully it did have some water available. It's in with my mom. They need each other. But she's the family cat. I can't wait for it to meet it's brother and sister! In a few days when it's more comfortable. We need a name for the Kitty. Because it's a survivor I wanted Rocky, but everyone said no. I'm open to suggestions from all of you! If I can get a pic of the little one I will. 
 If I could take in more, I would. Once we find a house we like enough we're getting a pup or two. Two if I get my way. My wife's horribly allergic but is willing to deal with it for our little ones sake. I'm of the opinion that it's fundamental for children to have animal friends. 
 Ok, nuff mushy stuff. 
 I been slacking in my garden.


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2019)

Probably a lot of us like that Nov !
I'm thinking on high CBD -- If I Can't find a fast finishing high CBD Indica-- Maybe I run a SOG of hemp -- I got 34 grow spots in my cloners-- fill one up with cuts and flip it soon as I have roots ?-- I would perfer a high CBD Indica but I gotta get more CBD for my caps !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 19, 2019)

Another interesting cannabinoid
is CBN.  
My understanding so far is that CBN is excellent for sleep.
I've suffered from insomnia for decades so I'm gonna give this a try.
Keef
You may want to do some research on CBN also.   Its supposed to be an excellent pain reliever too.
My dispensary carries it in capsule form so I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2019)

It's not a joint !-- It's one those new hemp cigarettes want a hit ?-- Frosty - frosty hemp cigarettes is all I smoke !--

I was watching the peach mint today -- Lt. Col. Vindman !- --A great American !---  I salute U !


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2019)

Sexing 5 plants -- I'm not seeing any boy parts or stretching---at day 9 or 10 of 12/12- --Seems to me when sexing the boys try to out grow the girls in height so pollen will fall down on the girls -- That is not a fact just the musings of the brain damaged !-- 5 girls outta 5 plants would be a 1st for me from regular seed -- Must be a boy in there somewhere ?--


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 19, 2019)

Afternoon OFC...Just took a big slug of Gelato...nice...something I can get used to. Very lemony fuel smell...to me the fuel smell is a bit like the smell of tire burn out smoke.It had more purple in it than I expected...kind of a mood elevator...stress melting kinda smoke. its very potent as well....my big slug is gonna be plenty is seems lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 19, 2019)

Gloman- the Black Indica I just popped is a CBN-bearing strain, low levels of both CBN and CBD and I always loved her for sleepless nights. 

Oh and here's a family of bears that showed up at the local elementary school today. 



 Recess is in the gym, kiddos!


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2019)

Y'all just need to start taking an edible bout an hour before bedtime -- I don't care who U are or what kinda resistance U got -- I can put U down for the night  !-- I make U wake up high the next morning too !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 19, 2019)

Primus -- Jerry was a Race Car Driver
                The Devil Went Down to Georgia


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 19, 2019)

hey There old farts...I see I had a post all but done this mornin but never hit the send...seem kinda like a waste of time right now so I’ll start over...maybe send it this time...
Made a batch of canna butter for the missus today...all right in the instant pot...decarb and infuse...even made my own ghee in the same pot...
Had an incident this afternoon...I was workin in the garden turning the compost piles...started with a tingling feeling and a bit of light headedness...went in the house and made some breakfast...did I say afternoon? Probably earlier than that...but made a nice brunch and sat down for a spell and everything seemed just fine...
We’ve been hosting a couple extra dogs this week while some friends are on vacation and they go home tonight...I didn’t mind but it’ll be nice to get back to just the usual two...
Havin a cigar this evening in the garden in between tokes of purple haze...short walk back into the house...cheers...


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 20, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... Another exciting day in the sandbox....2RE take care ...hopefully those sensations were a pinched nerve or something minor.I love seeing all the members doing their thing with self medication and using cannabis...a lil prevention can go a long way a few years down the road. Mississippi is having a final meeting on the Hemp crop today in the State Legislation...hopefully it moves forward and into production and has a similar result as it has in TX. I think any mainstream exposure will result in positive public education....even political name's 80'ish remarks puts it in the news.Our farmers need a fresh crop to market! I often wonder about a noxious weed we used to combat in row crops...(ceeny weed or money weed it was called in this area) Hemp Sesbania...it has very strong fibers and will grow in a wet damp environment.Working the Gelato this morning...makes your hair stand on end early in the morning ! Have a stoney day Amigo's.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 20, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Started picking up supplies yesterday.  Got the F.F. trio for nutes and new smart pots.   Next I need fresh soil and some stands to keep the pots off the floor and a SCROG net.
Have a green day yall!


----------



## novitius (Nov 20, 2019)

Good morning OFC! The little kitty is eating and at night she snuggles up to Grandma. She knows what a litter box is too! She's gonna work out just fine. Whoever had her before never got her declawed which I'm happy about. I don't know if she's fixed but we should have a few months before she goes into heat. We could hear her purring big and loud this morning. Made the babies quit fussing and look around, they want to see the Kitty lol. It's so nice to have a cat around again. 
 2RE... Take it easy huh? I hope you got some good rest in last night. Sometimes a strong bud will make me set down for a while and just not move. I get dizzy spells and such from time to time. But like hollowpoint said it's probably a pinched nerve, at least in my case. The bones in my neck move and I often experience weakness on the left side of my body. I'm hoping you're ok and it was just because you was out doing stuff super stoned! 
 You are all fantastic people. You make my days brighter. Thank you all for being here!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 20, 2019)

Good morning!
Nice day here. Sunny 74f. Love this time of year. I get a break from the 90 degree swamp humidity for a while. Hope everyone has a good day! Im off to my 2nd round of workouts which is 12 rds of boxing....wish my face good luck lol


----------



## umbra (Nov 20, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Good morning fellow Gardeners

Sunny and clear this morning.  Drinking Hawaiian coffee and smoking some of my Purple Punch.  Both are very tasty.  Great way to start this day.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 20, 2019)

Howdy folks!  I just bought 2500 ft. of cedar siding.  I figured if I get it now it will be ready for hanging come summer.  I am after a certain look and home made siding fits the bill.  This Christmas I'm gifting myself.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 20, 2019)

Good morning ofc...hey lookey there, the gloman is gettin his legal grow on!!!woohoo!!!
We got a short but very welcome down pour last night around 8:30 in the evening...it was short but very refreshing and I had to go out and smoke a bowl in it...well I was standing under cover but it was fun...gonna be a lotta plugged up drains this morning cuz there are piles of leaves all over the place round here...got mine raked up up and into the compost pile yesterday though...today I get my replacement hearing aides!!!Supposed to be able to hook them up to my phone or the tv directly...what kinda siding on your house Nick, cedar shake so or something else...
Have a great day y’all...


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 20, 2019)

Live edge lap.


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2019)

Morning OFC  -- Ole Keef dragging today --


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 20, 2019)

Kinda like this, well actually exactly like this.


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2019)

Looks good Nick !


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm waiting on a call from a realtor -- Get myass up outta this mudhole --


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2019)

Babies still show no sure sign of sex but -- no boy parts -- Looks like I got one those triple lemons like Nov -- Sundae Driver and Sunset Sherbert with that Bunch of Grapes dad both look girlish to me too-- Any day now - I'll see pistols and back to veg we go !-- That'll bring me up to 6-7 girls and I got some more need sexing --I gotta have nurse Larry back and some others  I had and need to replace--- When I run them thru bloom I can run several of each if I want -- Not sure yet exactly how I will set up but -- Looks like I'll have the girls to kick off my continous grow rotation --


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2019)

OK !-- Beach house on the market !-- Keef on the hunt for a place for the bat cave !


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2019)

Been watching the peach mint ---Must suck to live in the Whitehouse ?-- Might be time for the Good Ole Boys to go tell him it's time to leave in order to save themselves best they can ?--


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2019)

I said I didn't plan on being here for a harvest -- I better get on the ball !-- 5 plants about 4 weeks into bloom !
3 "Blueberry "-- That would be ( GDP-x-BPU)-x- ( BPU -x- B.B.)-- 2 of Umbra's I just stacked them-- It will be blueberry but what form -- fresh blueberries or even blueberry muffins ?
2 Blueberry Chocolates --
1 AK Thang -- (AK-x- BBSL)- x- (BPU-x- B.B. )-- Looking for something different?
Blueberry I got covered !


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2019)

Black Star -x- Apricot Head -- I do not know what to expect but I'm growing da **** !-- I see lots of Indica in it !


----------



## umbra (Nov 20, 2019)

expect … wait for it … dank, shhhhh


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm spoiled !-- I have come to expect that from your work !- I only got one and it's unsexed ( I got some more seed !) but I will be seeing !
It's in the group with Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- Gonna have to be good to hang with that girl !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 20, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Kinda like this, well actually exactly like this.View attachment 256386


Wow, I like that!!! Don’t think I’ve ever seen a live edge lap...


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 20, 2019)

Its a hillbilly thing!  Naah, but the only way to get it I am familiar with is to have it cut that way.


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2019)

Black Berry Banana with a Grape dad -- What should I expect ?-- Lot of Indica in this one too !


----------



## umbra (Nov 20, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'm spoiled !-- I have come to expect that from your work !- I only got one and it's unsexed ( I got some more seed !) but I will be seeing !
> It's in the group with Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- Gonna have to be good to hang with that girl !


I've had a few that didn't turn out well


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 20, 2019)

Afternoon/Evening All...The weather was so fine here to day I would have worked for free just to be out there....well all most .Working with a hunk of salmon tonight...blacken up in the pan and then off to the oven for the finish...lemon wedges on top. Whole fresh green beans tossed in garlic olive oil and seared up in the fish fond till tender...halved grape tomatoes seared translucent in pan and a shot of forbidden rice. Gonna hit some PK afterwards...followed by long spell of uselessness .


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi Guys, HP that sounds like a great dinner. Nick, that siding is very cool, I had never seen it before, thanks for posting.  We had a beautiful crisp day here today. I was sick yesterday, think i overdid. I didn't do a thing today... must be a balance.  Keef woohoo on the beach house up for sale.  
Re, be careful don't ignore symptoms, please.  We like you round here.  I need me a little dog like our Kali girl we lost last month. I haven't found one yet. I will wait for her to come find us, i guess.
Have a good dinner all you guys.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 20, 2019)

Got my new hearing aids today...much improved but still a bit of tweaking to do...they connect directly to my phone which works well for phone hands free conversation...I can also listen to music but it sounds just like listening to music on a phone...no bottom...still it helps me hear better to communicate so that’s the point...
Cooling off quite a bit tonight...nice little rain storm last night but I think it was just a fluke...
Good luck on your home search keef...I was checkin stuff in East Texas on Zillow the other night Cuz I was bored and I was quite surprised at what you can get... Not at all like the market here in my neighborhood...Cheer ya’ll


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2019)

RE --That was one reason for East Texas -- Property cost is low -- $50,000 wouldn't get me much most places but here it'll buy me a pot farm !-- I got my VA loan stuff but I'm hoping to buy a little place straight up -- but I gotta save some for new lights and some other grow stuff - I'll be looking for me a dealer too -- Best way I know is to go out looking to buy then recruit the dealer ? --Did that before !-- I'm need a dealer to move my stuff until or If I can go legal ! -- No apologies !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 20, 2019)

I think you better spend some time getting to know your dealer before you be letting him in on your dank.  Sucks trying to move excess if your mind doesn't work in nefarious ways.  I'm lucky in that one of the oldest dealers in my area went to school with me.


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2019)

Got them looking for a secluded 3 bedroom frame house on maybe an acre  --

Umbra -- I'll get back in touch with our friend when I get outta here -- It's not that safe around here but things are moving along !-- I'll touch base when him after I make the move !-- I might need some help setting up ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 20, 2019)

Nick my weed will probably go to Houston -- I would perfer not to move any near home !-- but - This town probably won't be my new home town and I see possiblities !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 21, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...That Cedar wood is the boss Nick...Cedar is my fav wood. I have a couple mature Cedars on my property and my grow buddy has a sawmill at home, often think of harvesting them and boarding them out...but I have no place to use the lumber. Out of coffee all ready...I am sucking this magic elixir down these days,cool weather is the blame I think.This run is growing nicely at 12 days of veg....looking like first up-pot will be this weekend. Got a sample of Lemon Afghani this morning....outstanding smoke....made pe pe birds sounds in the ears on first hit....taste profile is indescribable...Lemon is there of course...but hints of fruit ...vanilla...spice in there as well...impressive! I screwed up growing it though...by not planting more of it!..... Smoke it while you got it!


----------



## novitius (Nov 21, 2019)

Morning everybody! Glad to hear your house is on the market Keef! Won't be long now! I can't wait to see you settled in bud. You deserve a break! 
I think I may have used a bit to much D.Lime on my 818 Headband. She isn't looking to happy. Just watered yesterday so I guess I need to wait a day or so to test her run off. Her clones from round 2 are finally taking hold of soil tho. One of these days I'll flip the lights in the 5x5. Soon I hope!


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2019)

Morning OFC!-- 
Nothing good comes after midnight - when U play the devils game - 

Gonna rain today !-- I'll be the high one sitting in the corner !


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2019)

Nov -- Sometimes U got to bend like a willow to get what U want !- I've had to do some bending but what I want is within reach now -- secluded 3 bedroom frame house 1 bedroom for veg one for bloom -I use the biggest one for veg and one to sleep in - I set up my 4 part bloom rotation in another  room-for that every other week harvest -- When the time comes I set up a second 4 part rotation harvesting on alternate weeks to produce a weekly harvest --- This will only work if veg can keep up -- So I'm start the bloom cycles after veg is full !-- Big plans for the bat cave !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2019)

Good morning all,  A very pretty sunrise out there but cold. Watching the impeachment and having coffee with Bud. Life is good.  I hope you guys all have a good day and stay warm and high.


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2019)

Hey Rose !-- Peach Mint was a happening thing yesterday !-- I might wait and catch the high lights -
Somehow I got lost in some Steely Dan - FM No Static at all !- Hey 19 -- 

Still not raining but the air is thick -- rain coming no doubt !


----------



## novitius (Nov 21, 2019)

Keef lately you sure been walking through fire to live the dream. Livin in the dam wild west n stuff... Hopefully you wont be havin no more dustups with big mean dogs either. 
It's been fun to read tho Keef. You have a way with words


----------



## umbra (Nov 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I have a few cuts that have rooted and I need to transplant. Started another seed run. Cleaned the clone space and sanitized everything with HOCL. Need to clean and organize the tent. Need to get next grow ready.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 21, 2019)

Good morning fellow enthusiasts!
Dealing with state driver licence changes today.
They get nervous when you smile at them in the DMV.  lol
I guess they are used to dealing with pissed off ppl.
Have a green day yall!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 21, 2019)

Good morning ofc...yesterday was kinda overcast but looks like a sunny day today...gonna go do something, right or wrong...cheers y’all


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Sunny and cool today. In the mid 60s this morning.

I hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2019)

Beer Bottle Bong time !-- Official 420 practice


----------



## Keef (Nov 21, 2019)

Rose -- I tried to watch the peach mint but all that boot licking turned me off -- Have they no decency ? -- Kneel and kiss the ring ?-- I don't think so !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 22, 2019)

Jam night was fun tonight...”While my guitar gently weeps”, “Doctor My Eyes”, “The Weight”, “Gimme Shelter”...and some others...
Now a little bit a somethin green...I can’t smoke the weed and play my guitar...the two just don’t go together for me...some folks can and I can sure smoke up a doobie and listen to music all night long but if I smoke I just leave my guitar on the wall...I could and did when I was younger but not in the last 20 years or so...
This is Mr B here, he’s been with us about 12 years now I think...he’s shy and if I show him a picture of himself he’d freak out and run away...but he’s a nice kitty...Good night...


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 22, 2019)

Been up since 4, hittin'  on some gsc. Can't sleep and so I'm shopping for a new rosin press.  Mine fell off the table and that my friends wuz an expensive mistake.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 22, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Mr B is such a distinguished looking gentleman...I have a female Brown Tabby that will make 16 come April...oldest cat in the nation is 31...common old yellow/red tabby tomcat. Nick ouch on loosing the press....but kinda exciting shopping for a new one, I have grown fond of that rosin...I like a dollop on top of some flower. Received the Order from Seeds Here Now...7 day turn around...super nice folks...deal was good on Exotic Genetix's Chocolate Nightmare and Blue Steel ...the future is bright! Service call at Walgreens today...POS and network issue's...worst Flu outbreak in years is in effect around here....schools have closed early for T-Day vacation. My pet peeve will be....Have you had your flu shot yet questions at WG...I do not take flu shots, but will tell them I've had 2 of them lol. Smoke that good cannabis...before someone else does!


----------



## novitius (Nov 22, 2019)

Morning OFC! The weather is fair. Not to cold but rain is looming overhead. Mr B! Hello sir!  is Our kittygoing to be named Bell I guess since she's somewhat of a Christmas present. Remember when I said u had a few months until she went into heat? Nah. That's gonna happen right now! She's got an appointment to get her shots and all that jazz. 
 Typing from the phone presents challenges. It seems like if I go back and change a word the movement of the cursor begins eating the words ahead. Letters just disappear.... Weird! 
 I think all my clones from the second batch are good now. I left the done off overnight. My White Strawberries cuts look ok. One looks great. The 818's don't look that great. The Mozzarella's look ok. I didn't really need them but I have em now! 

Hollowpoint chocolate nightmare sounds great! I like the blue steel too! When you getting em wet?


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 22, 2019)

Should be in about 9 or 10 weeks on the next run nov.


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2019)

Morning OFC -- Off and on sprinkles in the mudhole today -- I was thinking about being a real person today and do some  **** -- Other Keef say let's just get too high instead ?-- He got a point !-- I packed an ounce of cannacaps last night to get an idea bout how many caps in an ounce !- Forgot to count them -- That's what staying high all the time will get U !-
Make me more coffee and smoke some while waiting for my caps to kick in -- it appears I did get 5 females out of 5 plants-- This complicates **** !-- I give them a few days to see if they hermie -- I think I need to hang another light in veg -- **** getting totally outta hand !--
Wake and Bake !- Weed is not gonna smoke itself !- Do your duty OFC !


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2019)

I count a little over 90 cannacaps to the ounce -- That'll make the math easier --
My thought -- $5 for a nice long lasting high is cheap !-- I take 4 as a dose but 2 seems enough for most -- So I split the difference -- 3 cannacaps for $5 !--( it's trim weed- don't tell ! )--


----------



## thegloman (Nov 22, 2019)

Good morning yall!
What's up there Mr B?   Chillaxin the kitty way! 
Well I've had a chance now to sample 2 of my dispensaries best strains now, Champion city chocolate and Chicago Blue dream.  Honestly.......I have to say, while their buds are a LOT prettier than mine and cured properly, what I've been growing is WAY more potent.  They lay claims of over 27% THC but either their labs are wrong or my weed has been 40-50% THC and we all know that ain't right.
Its nice to have the ability to just go to the store and buy weed but the cost is just rediculas for what you get.    Come on JANUARY!


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC. HP you are going to like Exotics gear. I met Mike at HTCC. Smoked a fatty of chem 91 with him and his wife. He gave me a bunch of beans he did of Elite genetics stuff. Mike and I had been talking about EG's work on firestax and agreed to meet up at HTCC. I've been running his black mamba for a while and recently popped his it's it. Top shelf for sure


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2019)

They gonna let U have 6 plants Gloman ?-- That means 6 inside and 6 outside ?-- 

Hey where's my girls Ness and Zig ?- I thought Ness said she would be back in the fall ?-- I hope Zig ain't in jail again !-- They need to just back the flock up and quit hunting us down here !


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2019)

I got a dilemma -- Looks like I'm adding 3 or 4 more girls actually more that's my dilemma -- I have more unsexed seed plants from the same variety -- My 1st instinct is to label them #1- #2- #3 but I been there and it's too complicated for me right now -- I may just push them to the fringes and sex them later -- In the mean while sex the ones that I don't have a girl yet -- Sooner I can be done with this sexing and get my clones working  the better

The new girls are -- Sundae Driver - 2 Sunset Sherbert and a BlackBerry Banana all with that grape dad - and a triple lemon


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2019)

What a pretty cat RE.  Sorry about the press Nick. I couldn't sleep either. 
Just paid our monthly cc bill, holy crap, a huge vet bill, a part for the heat pump, and a dental implant.  All at the same time. I am still in shock.


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

I have some seedlings that need sexing also, so I threw them in the breeder box with a known male and we'll see, lol.


----------



## Steves grow (Nov 22, 2019)

Also received some beans form Seeds Here Now. Shipped Monday got yesterday.  Stepped things up a bit and got Fruit Flambe from Aficionado. and yes two already in h2o.  Also got The Citrus Black from solfire, and Sweet pink from second generations.  Freebies:  Miners Wife second generation, Air Rage from sagemasta select and strawberry diesel X c99 fem. from Dominican.   Thanks to all of you and especially umbra for where I got these and the genetic lines I looked for.

wife and I hit 29000 jackpot in aug at casino. This my splurge.  Cloudy and drizzly here like last three days.  have a smoke filled day...…..   Wasn't sure whether I was getting wristwatch or seeds from aficionado. hummmmm seem to be rambling a bit …..


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

LOL, glad you bought the beans. I am a horologist and collect watches. Mostly swiss 40's and 50's, but my current every day is a Panerai tourbillion. It was a gift from a woman I used to know.


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2019)

Steve U coulda picked a less addicting hobby !-- Smoking weed is not addictive -- Growing da **** is !-- Sounds like U picked up some fine genetics -- U gonna do just one run at a time or set up some kind of continuous grow ?

Still raining off and on - just made me more coffee -- I ain't got no plans -- Maybe wade over and look at the grow later -- I need a plan over there in veg -- I don't got one !-- Got those 6 girls in bloom and sexing the babies -- Got half dozen White Indica clones need to go to bloom -- Don't have enough room -- I move them I won't have room to sex --

I had a watch once !- what time is it anyway ?


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC

What a fine looking cat 2Red.   

I am making my weekly trip down to my Mom's house tonight to sort through stuff with my Sisters.   We found Christmas and Birthday presents to us in her closet all wrapped with our names on them among other things.  Oh and we found letters addressed to us as well.  It warms my heart going through her stuff and finding stuff like this.  Mom was my light and the most thoughtful person I ever knew.

 I will be back on Sunday.

The weather is sunny and cool today.  Winter cold weather will be here soon enough I fear.

I am vaping some live resin Ghost OG oil this morning.  The live resin oils are so tasty.  I will be taking my vape pen down to Pismo Beach (Mom's) as I don't smoke flower when I travel.  It is more discrete and smells less using a vape pen.

Have an amazing weekend you awesome people.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2019)

Burnin, you and your mom remind me of mine. That is so cool she wrote you guys letters, what a thoughtful lady. Please know that the bond doesn't really leave.  Big hugs guy. It is tough, but you can do it.


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2019)

Late breakfast of grits with butter and cheese -- Woulda been better with some shrimp sauteed in butter with Cajun seasoning and poured on top -- but ain't nothing wrong with some grits ! ---I like me some cornbread too !


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

In the last batch of beans were a few Bodhi strains I never talked about, lol. Shucking some beans and tried a bowl of thunder wookie. Wookie has that lavender dominant taste. very calming


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm still on the look out for a high CBD indica -- Best I got right now is CBD Crew's indica -- It's OK but I don't think it is that high in CBD -- So I'm considering buying seed !-- How does that AC/DC stack up ?-- I only need one dam cut of high CBD -- I can take it from there !-- So high CBD - feminized seed - what's the word on the best I can get ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

try pennywise
https://new420guyseeds.org/product/seeds/cbd/pennywise/


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2019)

As if I'm only gonna look at pennywise ?-- I hate U Cuz - U got me again !-- look at those colors -- I'll be  seed shopping !


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

I bought almost everything Paul has it stock. On waiting list for the Santa Marta Gold. I got that Mazir I-Shariff x Mazir I-Shariff beans


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2019)

Lots of stuff I'd like to have there !--- I got some Mazar blood in my present grow -- I got SR91 - x- ( MZR-x- BBSL)
I also hit Barney's Farm Nightshade with that MZR-x- BBSL
Gloman grew some - Outside they be HUGE !

Edit :-- Listen all y'all it's a sabatoge-- So say the Beastie Boys !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 22, 2019)

Keef
They only allow 5 plants here for now.    They Did make hemp a LEGAL crop now too so I'd like to know how they expect to tell if you have hemp or marijuana growing in your yard?
I'm thinking Ill grow my good weed indoors and high CBD hemp outside.   5 marijuana but no limits I'm aware of on hemp.
Whatever.
   I still say Frank's Gift is the best strain for pain so far. 
6% thc 9% cbd.  Rso from it was very effective and it will be on my list for Jan 1. for sure.


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks Gloman -- I had forgotten about Frank's Gift -- Grow U some hash "hemp" and high CBD outside and smoking weed inside ! -- I just came back from transplanting a couple babies -- I might be over the legal plant limit myself ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2019)

Not a fan of lumpy eggnog !-- I used to like eggnog - This experience mighta changed that ?

Edit :-- I don't like eggnog anymore !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 22, 2019)

Ordered me another light today.  I have 9 clones living under a 50 watt incandescent right now and I need to give 'em some proper light.


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2019)

I gotta dig a couple more lights out too Nick or patch one up ?-- **** getting totally outta hand !- Trying to keep it straight who is an unsexed seed plant and what's a clone ?-- Everybody got to have a label !-- and I try to keep seed plants and clones separated in veg -- but it's getting complicated !-- Need to get everything sexed !-- I don't need a boy loose amongst my girls !-- I should probably write **** down ?--There's plants in bloom -- How long they been in there Other Keef ?-- Dumass need write **** down like I said -- Don't be giving me that they be ready when they ready B.S. either !-- U should know this !-


----------



## thegloman (Nov 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Not a fan of lumpy eggnog !-- I used to like eggnog - This experience mighta changed that ?
> 
> Edit :-- I don't like eggnog anymore !


I'm with you on that brother!
Eggnog isn't too bad but NOT with lumps!  ACK!  lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> I just came back from transplanting a couple babies -- I might be over the legal plant limit myself ?


In texas, ya think?lol...


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

chewable eggnog, hmmm


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 22, 2019)

Checking the forecast it looks like we may get snow for Thanksgiving...as well as rain on moving day for my son early next week...eggnog, ah no....


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

I saw that earlier about the rain next week


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 22, 2019)

It looks to be pretty wide spread over the west coast...


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2019)

I was cleaning trim to cook for caps and found a couple dozen seed !-- Might be some hemp grow up along that woodline down by the slough next year ?---Hate wasting good seed so I set them free !---- - I hear dat hemp **** just grow wild ?
--


----------



## thegloman (Nov 23, 2019)

Good morning yall
Its cold out and my bones are protesting.  
Times like this Phx looks pretty good again!
Does anybody know if there are any high CBD auto flowering Hemp strains?   Even hemp here will get moldy at the end of the season.  Don't see any way of stopping it outside.  I need an early flowering strain.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 23, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... 2 inches of rain here over night and a 3 hour power outage yesterday afternoon. Bit cooler this morning and it is welcomed...I got spoiled to the dry Arctic air last week! I have to wonder what the logic is behind the plant count limits...no truthful cannabis death on record...so no worries of OD...sounds like legalize and tax it scheme in the making. Umbra you have me excited on the new beans....the best part of that deal was the sale they had on them....$58.88 for the C Nightmare and $68.88 for the Blue Steel and they are boasting a big Black Friday sale...I may be a Bean Hoarder! Made it out of Walgreen's alive and no new holes in my arse....all though I was bent over in a Network cabinet and heard someone say...have ya'll got him yet? I jump up...hitting head in process....they were talking about a car in the drive thru...do not want their jobs....they were super busy with cranky sick people yesterday. Wishing all a pain and stress free day!


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Rain Clearing up this morning - mid to low 40s and warming to low 70s -- No choice but to do this day - Fire'm up !-- Can't start a day like this without a buzz !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2019)

OK Gloman-- The hunt is on for a fast finishing high CBD Indica!-- I'll have to check the rule book but I believe RE is the only one allowed to run autos ?-- I don't want a high CBD Auto -- I need something I can clone !-- Some of the high CBD crosses tend to go like this -- 25 % are high CBD - 50% somewhere in the middle and 25 % are high THC !-- I don't have time to run half dozen girls trying to figure out which if any are high CBD !-- I would perfer a couple feminized seed from a known high CBD variety !-- Just gotta find that variety -- I thought that Alien Moonshine would be it ?-- Never found it !


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2019)

New Orleans Ladies !-- OK found my morning groove !
Tab Benoit - Live at Callahan's !
This will require a burnt offering !


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2019)

Good morning all, we are socked in with frozen fog. Another dark and icky day. Good thing we have sunshine in our pipes.  I need to find a carrot cake for the new kids birthday, i don't want to make it. lazy? perhaps. I will be calling bakeries.  I hope you are all well medicated.
Keef, i will keep looking for aliens on moonshine. It came out of seattle dispensary.. I loved that stuff. I am going to start a cbd sativa,


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2019)

Shelter me lawd underneath your wing !-- Mane them girls needs to pop some hairs out for me !-- **** is backing up !-- The weed must flow !-- Should probably take another set of clones ?-- I threw some out yesterday-- keep the best ---leave the rest !-- I got more to sex !- Gotta do something with that strawberry plant I got in aero -( not weed a strawberry plant)-- it's trying to take over-- Might just put it in a hanging basket -- I don't know -- I didn't think it thru !
Saw a distressed strawberry plant - washed the roots off and stuck it in an aero grow hole -- it likes it !-- Don't even know what variety strawberry it is !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2019)

There is a hydroponic strawberry U pick it farm I would pass on my way to Cornel University in Ithaca, NY


----------



## thegloman (Nov 23, 2019)

Keef
You might want to check out cherry wine.  I understand its a delight.  However I don't see it in auto.
I need auto for outdoor growing here.  Mold is just impossible to control after August here and that's too soon for photos.
Remember 2 seasons ago I had to burn well over 100lbs from the greenhouse.


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2019)

*Basic / Breeders Info*
Black Star is a *mostly indica* variety from SnowHigh Seeds and can be cultivated *indoors* (where the plants will need a flowering time of *±67 days*) and *outdoors*. SnowHigh Seeds' Black Star is/was never available as feminized seeds.

*SnowHigh Seeds' Black Star Description*




  Old school Sensi Star produces some of the largest colas in diameter I’ve ever seen aside from Chemo, ok the largest. Anyway Black Star is a real powerful strain with extremely large colas that have a very narcotic hit but at the same time takes you flying high, the cannabis speedball. This is a very good line that is under appreciated and could be used in others breeding programs.

Black Star produces huge wide and long donkey **** colas that need support while growing or the colas will snap from their weight alone. The high will knock you out 15 minutes later you wake up with a euphoric up high that gets you buzzing, just in time to knock out for another 15 minutes. The potency is high and the bud structure is in a league of its own. This is great breeding material for those looking to make monster plants.

*Black Star Lineage / Genealogy*

*Black Star* »»» {Black Russian x Sensi Star} x Acapulco Gold x C99
Black Russian x Sensi Star
Black Russian
»»» Blackberry Nebus x Cherry AK47
Blackberry Nebus
»»» The Black x Afghani
The Black probably
»»» Afghani x Mexican Landrace Michoacán/Oaxaca x Green Vietnamese probably
Afghani (specified above)
Mexican Landrace Michoacán/Oaxaca »»» Sativa
Green Vietnamese »»» Indica/Sativa Hybrid

Afghani
Afghanistan Probably Indica »»» Indica


Cherry AK47
AK47 Cherry Pheno
»»» Colombia x Mexico x Thailand x Afghanistan
Colombia »»» Sativa
Mexico »»» Sativa
Thailand »»» Sativa
Afghanistan »»» Indica




Sensi Star
Mostly Indica


Acapulco Gold x C99
»»» Acapulco Gold x C99
Acapulco Gold
Mexiko, Acapulco »»» Sativa

C99
»»» Princess x P94
Princess
»»» Jack Herer x Mystery Male
Jack Herer
»»» Haze x {Northern Lights #5 x Shiva Skunk}
Northern Lights #5 x Shiva Skunk
Northern Lights #5
USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Indica


Shiva Skunk
Northern Lights 5 x Skunk #1 F-1 Hybrid F1
»»» Northern Lights #5 x Skunk #1 F1
Northern Lights #5 (specified above)
Skunk #1
Skunk #1
»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Mexico »»» Sativa


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2019)

*Basic / Breeders Info*
Apricot Head is a *mostly indica* variety from Compound Genetics and can be cultivated *indoors* (where the plants will need a flowering time of *±67 days*) and *outdoors*. Compound Genetics' Apricot Head is/was never available as feminized seeds.

*Compound Genetics' Apricot Head Description*


 Headwrecker crossed with our Legend Orange Apricot F2 #23 Male.
Chemdog 91 x Sour Diesel l = Headwrecker

Legend OG x Orange Apricot = Legend Orange Apricot

Mostly Indica
Yield: Large
Flowering Time: 9-10 Weeks
Plant Height: Medium-Tall

*Apricot Head Lineage / Genealogy*

*Apricot Head* »»» Headwrecker x Legend Orange Apricot #23
Headwrecker Probably
»»» Chem Dawg x Sour Diesel Probably
Chem Dawg 91 Skunk VA
Chem Dawg
Unknown Indica »»» Indica


Sour Diesel
»»» Original Diesel x DNL
Original Diesel
»»» Chemdawg x {MassSuperSkunk x SensiNL}
MassSuperSkunk x SensiNL
MassSuperSkunk
Super Skunk Probably
»»» Skunk #1 x Afghanistan
Skunk #1
Skunk #1
Skunk #1
»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa



Afghanistan »»» Indica



SensiNL
»»» NL #1 x NL #2 x NL #5
NL #1 IBL
Afghanistan »»» Indica

NL #2
Northern Lights
Afghanistan Indica Probably »»» Indica


NL #5
USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Indica



Chemdawg (specified above)

DNL
»»» {RFK Skunk x Hawaiian} x Northern Lights
RFK Skunk x Hawaiian
RFK Skunk
Unknown Skunk
Skunk #1 (specified above)



Hawaiian »»» Indica/Sativa Hybrid

Northern Lights (specified above)



Legend Orange Apricot #23 F2
»»» Legend OG x Unknown Strain Orange Apricot F2
Legend OG
OG Kush Probably
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan} Probably
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa

Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica

Chemdawg (specified above)


Unknown Strain Orange Apricot »»» Unknown Strain


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 23, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Good morning yall
> Its cold out and my bones are protesting.
> Times like this Phx looks pretty good again!
> Does anybody know if there are any high CBD auto flowering Hemp strains?   Even hemp here will get moldy at the end of the season.  Don't see any way of stopping it outside.  I need an early flowering strain.


Here’s one that came up in my search. https://www.seed-city.com/seedsman-seeds/pink-kush-cbd-30-1-auto
I have grown ACDC Cbd but it was a regular and it didn’t produce much at all but that could have been my lack of growing skills as well as some other location kind of trouble...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 23, 2019)

Keef said:


> OK Gloman-- The hunt is on for a fast finishing high CBD Indica!-- I'll have to check the rule book but I believe RE is the only one allowed to run autos ?-- I don't want a high CBD Auto -- I need something I can clone !-- Some of the high CBD crosses tend to go like this -- 25 % are high CBD - 50% somewhere in the middle and 25 % are high THC !-- I don't have time to run half dozen girls trying to figure out which if any are high CBD !-- I would perfer a couple feminized seed from a known high CBD variety !-- Just gotta find that variety -- I thought that Alien Moonshine would be it ?-- Never found it !


Keef there is a good chance I’m done with auto flowering plants unless like the gloman, I just need a quick turn around...
They are at least as much work as a regular to grow but my experience is they don’t produce enough bud when compared to regulars...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 23, 2019)

And good morning ofc...
Autos will be great for growing outside if you get them started and growing in good light conditions so fairly early in the year...where I’ve had production issues is trying to get in a later crop as they like all pot, like a lot of light when it’s flower building time...if you grow them late, they will flower but they won’t make big flowers if the light is starting to wane...they will just quickly make fluff...


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2019)

That is a pretty pink plant RE !--Shame it's an auto !

Umbra I can read between the lines -- If Black Star -x- Apricot Head is a boy ?-- I'm keeping it !- Bulk some **** up !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2019)

U know I had plans to breed me a coffee can full of feminized seed for that tetraploid project ?-- I seem to be being pushed more and more into MMJ -- Maybe I was going the wrong direction and it's a high CBD I need to genetically double ?-- 1st I need to find a high CBD indica -- 
I see a medical market developing !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 23, 2019)

You’ll probably need a coffee can full’a seed before you start looking for that high cbd plant...it seems that high CBD is just a possible phenotype and while they say some plants have more cbd potential...not all of them will have the cbd...at least that has been my experience...much easier to get a high thc plant than high cbd...so when you get one, cloning is the game to keep it I guess...I need to get my clone together I guess but I’ll need to find more space to do that...


----------



## thegloman (Nov 23, 2019)

Hmmmm
Looks like I better put that apricot head in the line up too!
    I'm seeing right now that keeping my plant count legal is going to be a challenge!  lol
5 at a time just isn't enough!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 23, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Hmmmm
> Looks like I better put that apricot head in the line up too!
> I'm seeing right now that keeping my plant count legal is going to be a challenge!  lol
> 5 at a time just isn't enough!


You’ll just need to grow trees!!!


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2019)

He can !-- 20 foot monsters if he wants -- I've seen what he can do -- but inside U can't do that !--
5 plants -- unless U willing pay to grow more -- Some can't afford to plop down a fortune for some kind of commercial licence-and some just refuse to do that --- It is an unjust law that does not apply equally to all and favors the wealthy  -- So I treat it just like I do prohibition  - Like Umbra said : -- F*ck *!-- only thing missing is the U !

Page and Plant -- Battle of Evermore !


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2019)

indoors training will get you everything, lol
https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/388975-atlas-plant-trainer


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2019)

Ringo's Gift ?--- 24/1 CBD/THC ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2019)

Took some time this am to do some fox trolling -- They really and truly do NOT like me over there !-Good Times!---- Like shooting fish in a barrel !-- What about ?-- What about ?-- what about ? -- Best argument they got !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 23, 2019)

The wifey wanted to go to the local craft Christmas faire, so now since I’m here, I’m havin a brew... my wife’s dad was a narc officer for the county back during the reefer madness days so she has a lot of old friends around the sheriffs office... we stopped and talked to a few today including the handler of a narc sniffing dog and his handler whom my wife knows... we had our time with the dog and I’m sure glad I didn’t bring that doob that I rolled this morning cuz I was gonna bring it with me and then decided to just smoke it before I left...
Well it’s all good and I’ll roll another when I get home...


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2019)

Got lost in some Elton John-- -Levon - Madman Across the Water -- Tiny Dancer -- I might be too high ? -- again !


----------



## novitius (Nov 23, 2019)

Got a fat bowl of true og and a sweet hiding spot.


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2019)

2RE you are a good man, I would have fired it up in front of them. Nov that true og is tasty


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 23, 2019)

Well I might have as well but I had already burned it down...


----------



## novitius (Nov 23, 2019)

Citrus and fuel. The nugs are pretty too!


----------



## novitius (Nov 23, 2019)

Anybody hip to speakeasy seedbank? I just got a message from someone saying they got something I want.


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2019)

I used in the Bunch of grapes crosses


----------



## novitius (Nov 23, 2019)

umbra said:


> I used in the Bunch of grapes crosses


The true og?


----------



## Keef (Nov 23, 2019)

U know while I was in Corpus the neighbor place over here  burnt down ?-- I went over to take a look -walked the place with some seed  - I would not be the least surprised to see weed growing out the ashes of that place next year !-- I hear that hemp will just spontaneously pop up sometimes ?
-- That place been properly baptized with good genetics !-- I told the nephew if that guy gives U some **** after next spring -- Turn him in for growing weed !--
Getting chilly !

Edit : -- "True OG -x- Bunch of Grapes "is what mine say !


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2019)

novitius said:


> The true og?


yes the true og


----------



## novitius (Nov 23, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> ...when I first started my grow mission( ask me about my first seed order sometimes..lmao) .



This was back in September, but, I meant to ask what happened with your first order?


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 24, 2019)

Good Morning OFC..... First seed order....due to my over whelming paranoia, I enlisted a friends help who moves around a lot ...his address received mail from many former occupants. Perfect cover I am thinking, so I make my choice...some company in the Netherlands I think ...some too crazy to be true kinda deal. I figure on making one big seed haul and never doing it again! I place the order and wait and wait and wait, nothing ever shows up....call the friend to confirm shipping address. He had given me a wrong box number...one that was not even on his dead end road.More paranoia...shipped to a cops house most likely I am thinking lol. I finally do a reorder(correct box number this time)....get the beans....hundreds of econo beans and of course I got what I paid for....herms....unknown strains...poor genetics. Lesson learned...next order was from Nirvana and a bit better on genetics...this began my climb of the grow ladder....caution...first couple rungs are a bit slippery. My current grow upload this morning is of good genetics and the shared knowledge on MP....Thanks OFC!....Enjoy this fine day the cannabis way!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 24, 2019)

Mornin', Toots!!! Its snowing soggily here and im glad i put my bike in storage yesterday.  It was a chilly ride but shes all tucked in for winter hibernation. The last ride of the season always makes me a little sad but then i start waiting for my work BFF to announce the opening of the new Hampshire snowmobile trails and invite me up to play in the snow on his guest sled which is a light little mid 90s small displacement arctic cat and pretty fun. So there's that. 
Ok going to work on my CBD cannabutter now!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 24, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Enjoy the snow stinky!  You can have my share too!  
Yep, that last ride of the season is sad, but all winter long you get to fuss over it and there's nothin finer than that 1st ride of the season all primped and polished up.
I'm getting my nursery chamber all set.  Gotta get some ventilation in there and its set.
24"D x 40"Wx 48"H
Made from insulation board.
1200w King LED.
Gonna pick up dirt Monday.
I Might try to sneak my seeds in early.  Its only a month from legal.


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Chilly out there !-- Found out yesterday that my daughter defaulted on her student loan - I co signed so they gonna take $150 a month out my SS check !-- She got her degree-- I've never met my grandchildren and I'm  living in a mudhole !-- Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## umbra (Nov 24, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Keef, you got this bro. After they kick you in the teeth enough, you won't have anymore teeth, then it don't hurt as bad


----------



## novitius (Nov 24, 2019)

Morning OFC. I almost pulled the trigger on tropicanna cookies f2 last night. Wrong time to make that purchase I suppose. Christmas coming up and all. Maybe I can squeeze them out before they're gone but it's not likely. Thanks to @Chewbongo for the heads up! 
 Still puffin on True Og. The stones a little heavy for daytime use but I like it. Well, time to go do stuff. I think I'm gonna start work coffee


----------



## umbra (Nov 24, 2019)

Started a new seed run. Using the gelato 25 x dosido male. Sexing sour kush and Wilma kush as well


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2019)

Cool Hand Luke here !-- I'm gonna be fine !-- I need to do something with Veg .-- Need more light /more room --
Gotta get them girls outta bloom and somemore in there to sex -- 2nd run is bloom ready but I wanna cut out my girls 1st !-- bloom looking good - How long  they been in there again  Other Keef ?--  -Don't know do U ?- Bastid !!--
Gonna have the Umbra frost no doubt !-- They be white soon !


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 24, 2019)

Dog is enjoying the snow day.
So are the humans. On our second pot of coffee and roasting some Golden Lemons from my friend in Leominster. Golden Leominsters? Hmmm I like the sound of that.


----------



## novitius (Nov 24, 2019)

@hollowpoint that's a catastrophe! Lol! Oh man. I'm glad you didn't lose heart! I really like your taste in smoke. I always get super paranoid about orders. I have a method but I still get sketched out every time.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 24, 2019)

Good morning ofc..guess I’ve been lucky, never had any beens confiscated or lost...I try to order from stateside shippers but even from the uk or Spain no problem...other than waiting the weeks for shipping...best though is from another ofc member though...gloman, my main growing area is smaller than your seedling box...I need to find more space...


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2019)

I got new girls this morning -- Got thier lady parts out loud and proud !--
Black Star -x- Apricot Head
Sunset Sherbert -x- Bunch of Grapes

Time to clone !

Triple Lemon ---  Sundae Driver -x- Bunch of Grapes and Candy Cane with that Bunch of Grapes be show tommorrow ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 24, 2019)

that's a lot of dank


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi peeps... sunny in the hood today.  Going to go cut down the hydrangea.  Have a moment to myself, I like that.  Think i will start mimosa, tangie, and cbd mango haze. Maybe. 

LOL the phone just rang and I am getting company. OH well, we will smoke some pot.. it will be  ok...ugh. That was 5 minutes.. love ya'll.


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2019)

The girls in bigger pots and bout 5 cuts off each in the cloner -- Don't need that many but more than U need is just insurance !-- Got another ounce cooked and ready for packing into caps-- I don't plan on running out for long time !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2019)

Zip lock baggie full to the top with cannacaps --2 plus -- maybe -3 ounces in caps ?-- Should hold me a day or 2 ?--- I am tired of making caps ! -- Time to fire up the beer bottle bong -- stand back !-- I ain't playing !


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2019)

Seed coming in the mail ?-- I once tossed some seed from down near the Mexican border all the way over that wall into Canada -- Wait Canada don't have no wall ?-- Somebody has a wall or supposed to ?-- Anyway just wanted to see if international customs would be hard to beat -- They not !-- I sent Bud light some seed in a CD case - went right thru !-


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2019)

U got to be good to make a triple post like that  !

Edit :-- technology hates me


----------



## Keef (Nov 24, 2019)

The Ballad of Curtis Loew- - 

So it's gonna be southern rock ?-


----------



## novitius (Nov 24, 2019)

I finally set the timer to 12/12 in the 5x5. Im in need of more light. Would any of you consider purchasing used lighting? I was browsing eBay and they have used Fluence lights without drivers. They have a couple different brands available. My other option would be picking up a King 2000w. My plants are too tall and the ceiling is to low


----------



## thegloman (Nov 24, 2019)

Rough night yall!
I was driving home and a deer jumped out in front of my truck.
I Tried to miss her but she got tagged hard and I couldn't find her.  I HATE leaving her but nothing I could do.   My truck is Tore Up but I'm ok.    
I guess that's a hazard of living in the stix.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 24, 2019)

Bummer Gloman. I live in deer country so I feel your pain.


----------



## novitius (Nov 24, 2019)

That really does suck Gloman! Deer can do some damage. Glad you're ok though. Lots of people get the worst for trying to steer away from them. Bust through a ditch and hit the treeline.  Or roll.


----------



## umbra (Nov 24, 2019)

popped some beans, lol. Ghost train haze, gelato  45, and magnum pie x London Bridge


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 24, 2019)

Keef said:


> The Ballad of Curtis Loew- -
> 
> So it's gonna be southern rock ?-


Nuthin wrong with some Skynyrd...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 24, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Rough night yall!
> I was driving home and a deer jumped out in front of my truck.
> I Tried to miss her but she got tagged hard and I couldn't find her.  I HATE leaving her but nothing I could do.   My truck is Tore Up but I'm ok.
> I guess that's a hazard of living in the stix.


I hit one a few years back and same thing, she was gone while I got to replace the front fender, headlight and hood...still felt bad about her but...and like ya said, I was livin in the sticks and workin nights...


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 25, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Oh No...deer strikes are the worst and our State is heavily populated...I had one hit mine back in the summer....we both got off lucky...deer survived and I just got a dent in the rear quarter panel on service truck. Keef I feel for you on those student loan jokers....they are ruthless...had a buddy who defaulted and they hounded him forever...he would sing Rawhide to them when they would call ....this is same guy who gave me mixed up mailbox number...and Nov....I am too stubborn to give up, gotta have that cannabis! Worked all weekend...busy as can be this week all ready....they will stop calling T-day Eve maybe...and I may just hide from everyone Black Friday ...I mean...they got bean sales and everything!...Enjoy this day the cannabis way!


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Going to be a busy week. Crush is over but I have tons to do.


----------



## novitius (Nov 25, 2019)

Morning OFC! Nobody would buy a used light, huh? I kinda figured that. I guess I'll be adding in more lighting after the new year at some point!


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

My black and white puppy got loose this morning -- Looking for him !


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I hope you find that puppy soon Keef!

I have had so many close calls with deer.  One ran in front of me, ran back and then ran into the rear of my car as I almost passed him.  Put a small dent in my car.  I stopped because if you see one there is usually one more nearby that could run in front of me.  The deer that hit my car ran away.  I drive slow at night because there are so many critters out here.

Sunny and clear today.  It is supposed to get cold this weekend.  I hope not.  

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

I found him !-- Then we fought !-- I beat hisass and he chewed me up pretty good !-- Little Bastid !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

Never ask -- What else could go wrong !


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> I hope you find that puppy soon Keef!
> 
> ...


rain starting tomorrow


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

When I got back from prowling the neighborhood looking for Jet he was laid up with the big dogs across the street -- When I grabbed Jet  a big dog growled at me -- I growled back -- I guess he could tell I was in the mood for a fight and he left !

Excuse me while I get too high !


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 25, 2019)

novitius said:


> Morning OFC! Nobody would buy a used light, huh? I kinda figured that. I guess I'll be adding in more lighting after the new year at some point!


I have never bought an used light fixture.  I have had them given to me.  If you are looking for a ballast it could be a good deal.   Those last for a long time.. maybe forever.


----------



## drcree (Nov 25, 2019)

mornin guys,

we are going to have to put our new(ish) weimariner down.  since we have had him, he has bit my wife and me a total of 6 times--odd though, he always goes for the face.  he is* very* protective of food, toys, bed, and who knows what ever he wants to claim as his.

we went to a dog trainer and behaviorist and they both felt him trainable, but just a couple of days ago floki took a toy upstairs into our bedroom and started to trash it.   i walked over to him and started to pick of the toy guts and i heard a short growl before he lunged at my face and snapped his jaws right below my chin.  i back up and he backed, reset himself and lunged again.  i have never seen a dog do that. 
yesterday the trainer came over for about an hour and a half and at her direction, i was walking floki around under very close lead with a pressure collar.  the trainer asked for the lead, walked him around and tossed a ball to him.  he picked it up and dropped the ball and the trainer moved it with her foot.  just at that moment, i caught a slight body movement from floki and he then lunged at her face, knocking her glasses to the floor.  fortunately she was wearing glasses or she may have lost her eye.  he bit her twice--across the face and on the arm.  fortunately she is okay and received some teeth scratching across her face and arm.
he is so fast, agile, big and strong and seems to realize this is the way to get whatever he wants, when he wants it.  

we have tried as much as we could with this mistreated animal, but he is far too aggressive and dangerous to be trained out of this behavior.  both experts advised us to put him down before he seriously hurts one of us or someone else.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Has anyone used Canna products?   There are a few stores that carry this product in Modesto.  (About an hours drive from me)  I am stoned and curious...
http://www.cannagardening.com/products


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 25, 2019)

Good morning ofc, yep, weather movin in and its gonna get cold...well for ncal...thanksgiving has a hi of 38* and a low of 24*... I know that’s not so cold for a lot of you guys but it is here in my corner of paradise...I suppose we’ll manage though glad you found that little guy keef...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 25, 2019)

Drcree- sorry to hear that; sadly it's for the best. I went through the same thing with a cane corso mix many years ago, he'd been fought as a puppy <10 months old (stay classy, New Haven) and never recovered mentally, and eventually the behaviorist came to the conclusion that he was beyond help. He was a smart dog and when the house was calm and it was just me and the dogs, he was a good boy. But at the first sign of anyone at the door, he'd first try to go through the glass, and, failing that, attack me and/or my other dog. And he had dominance/fear issues that just never improved. He was going to rip someone's throat out eventually but years later a part of me still feels guilty even though it was absolutely the right thing to do. I guess the best we can do for our dogs is give them a chance... It's still sad when nothing can be done.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 25, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear that Dr.Cree

This dog was treated badly at one point and traumatized and you tried your best to help him..   He sounds more aggressive than a junkyard dog. My heart goes out to you and yours. 
A friend of mine had one of his dogs bite his Wife in the face.  The dog was old and kinda senile.  They had that dog for years and loved him very much. But the dog was becoming aggressive and biting the other dog as well as them.  After biting his Wife in the face he had him put down.  I don't know what else you can do to help this dog that you have not already done.  I know you are hurting right now, and I don't mean from the dog bites.  Take comfort in your family and know that we are here for you.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 25, 2019)

Burnin1- yes lots of canna. The canna bio plus coco-peat dirt is HEAVENLY and you can put a pillowcase on a sack of it and get some zzzzzs. It's that fluffy. I use it as a base media and add a little compost. The PK13/14 and Boost are useful as late bloom supplements. The Cannazyme is like magic to prevent root slime in certain hydro setups and awesome to soak hydroton between runs. All their ferts are good, if extremely pricey. The full organic soil ferts line will explode if allowed to sit around for years and it stinks. Don't ask me how I found out.... but it's the grossest thing to clean up lol
Edit: I have used the canna aqua, canna terra, and canna bio ferts lines in hydro and dirt . I feel that cannazyme and pk13/14 are a very good investment and i would not be without them! And the Boost is applied at very low ratios and only a couple times,  so I'll shell out for it. I actually used it on my flower girls last night. The aqua and terra lines are too expensive for my tastes and imvho, the botanicare Power and Pure Blend lines are easier on the wallet while being user friendly. If you care about full organic, the canna Bio ferts are indeed very very good.


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

Sorry Drcree-- It'll hurt but it's the right thing to do -- My evil little Bastid is only 6 pounds -- He was tormented when he was young and he fights back !-- He don't attack but try to trim his nails or manhandle him --he's gonna bite U -- Needle teeth will draw blood too -- Did this morning!-- Just thinking about it make me want to kick hisass again !-- But --I don't want to get bit some more !-- It's a truce !- for now !
Took too many caps and I don't think my feet reach the floor anymore ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 25, 2019)

Ohhhh... The dreaded nail trim... even my sweet boy hates it and will show you his teefs. Which are HUGE for such a little guy (a bit overweight at 60lbs). But with a friend and a bucket of peanut butter stuffed pretzel bites to keep his chompers occupied it is A MUCH happier experience for all involved. I hope some day he actually looks forward tp his pedicures. But seriously. Peanut butter pretzels. Dog crack.


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

I probably need to fertilize bloom -- I don't know -- They in a bunch of mixed dirt and bout half of it is miracle grow --They getting all powder puffy - They look OK ?- If it ain't broke -- don't fix it !--I just came for the girls !-- I expect to have more girls today -- If all works out the way I plan -- I'll bring in plants and fire bloom and my rotation up right off the bat !-- 
Someone said take clones for outside around the 1st of the year ?-- The White Indica momma look like a green beach ball sitting on top a 5 gallon bucket -- Maybe keep her in veg until then and chop her to pieces for river hash ? - She make hundreds of clones right now and she no slouch !- The White times Nepal Indica from Umbra then I used that Black Berry Snow Lotus male on her !-- She bad to the bone !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

I need to find me a new groomer over here !-- Probably never find another groomer who will trim them for 3 bottles of wine for each dog -- A case of wine for trimming  4 dogs is a good deal for all !- It was good strong wine too !-- U can't buy dat **** !
It'll be cheaper with just the 2 !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

They got some big blueberry farms up the road -- This water got too much iron in it to make good liqour but I got my RO system in storage -- My Blueberry Bounce seemed to turn out good everytime -- 5 gallons of wine maybe 15% then remove 3 gallons as water ice -- It'll make U bounce !
Not really wine anymore at that strength -- It tend to sneak up on U too !-- Flat it is more like a blueberry merlot - Bubbly U don't realize how strong it is until too late !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi guys, So sorry about your dog. I assume he has been fixed. We almost put a mean little poodle guy rescue down but it was determined he had rage syndrome and sometimes a neuter will help. He was ok after that. You are right you did the right thing but i know it still hurts. 
It has been way to peopley around here. I am hiding in my bedroom, just came out to say hi you guys. Umbra... the haze sounds good. ws it a haze?


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

Lemon holding out on me !-- I'm convinced she a girl but that ain't enough -- I got to see it for real -- Gonna have to throw out all my blueberry chocolate clones -- No nothing hermied -- I got 2 phenos --I don't know which mom the cuts came from so I throw them all out and take a set from the chosen one !--  One got some stretch like the  BPU-x- BB dad  - Not bad - I could work with it but the other pheno -- Short squat bush with big bones to hold some weight -- That's my girl !-- For now !---I take a fresh set of cuts from her !-- - I got a 5 cc syringe of seed - I might revisit it later !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 25, 2019)

Our little rescue dog, Finnian was and is a biter but while he was at the shelter, they noticed how bad his teeth were and pulled them all out...so he hates to get anything trimmed but it has to be done...he has no teeth so has to eat soft food and it gets all over his face so we have to keep him trimmed short...he gets crazy mad but has no teeth so his bites are pretty soft...but then he’s only 3 lbs soaking wet...
I’ve been saving trim and had 4 gallon ziplock bags in the freezer...so today I’m taking my first stab at making some bubble hash...threw it all in a bucket, covered with ice and water and stirred ten minutes with my drill and pain stirrer...now I’m just letting it sit for a few before I pour it thru the 220 filter bag...
That’s as far as I’ve gotten at this point...


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

U might want to add a bag with a bigger mesh just to filter the loose weed out -- 220 is kinda small too ?-- Umbra's dry ice method is easy --Gallon EM1 bottle with the bottom cut out and one those flour sifting pans with the mesh bottom-- bottle presses right into the sifter-- Put the weed and dry ice in the gallon jug --press on sifter-- flip it over and shake out the kief on a glass table -- watching the color change as U shake -- U hit green U done -- Clean the kief  off the table and reload !-- U got a pollen press for pressing kief into hash pucks ?

Edit: Gloman knows about bubble hash talk to him!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 25, 2019)

I’m done for now...not sure if I did it right or not but I did it...
Looks kinda green, shouldn’t it be a bit more on the brown side?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 25, 2019)

just ignore this bit of hot air...posted by accident


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

Looks right to me -- let it dry !--
Took too many caps and things move when I stand up !-- Signed the contract with the realtor yesterday ---Working on the plan to exit the mudhole !-- I'm taking 4 pretty much bloom ready plants -- 4 more a little behind them and a rooted cut of the rest of my girls -- Gonna start with a --16 plant -- 4 part bloom rotation -- I start with the 4 plants I bring -- 2 weeks later I add another 4 plants to bloom -- every 2 weeks for 2 months then my 60 day indicas start coming out every 2 weeks - Got to grow out some this other stuff to find out how long they take -- Anyway that should have me hitting the ground running ?--
Buying new lights so I'm leaving these with the nephew !- He got a functional continuous grow stocked with  top notch money trees
If he can keep it up !


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2019)

Home early from work, lol. I've had many dogs that were abused before they lived with me. Had a neighbor that was training dogs to fight. I called the cops and the Animal Cruelty people. They were all put down because they could not be around people.
I dated a woman that showed her dogs and her Father was an AKC judge. He consulted on many dogs that were going to be put down and whether it was the right thing to do. I would say maybe 50/50 lived and went on to normal dog lives and the others were put down.


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2019)

Red, if you work the hash in your hands and squeeze the water out, it will start to darken. Work it with your fingers then roll it in your palm.


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

That's addictive Umbra !-- Shame on U !-Teach him to make temple balls with hash - Make them pipe bowl size with a tooth pick hole down the middle so it smoke easier !-- Probably blow out the back side of your head !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

Sometimes a little pinch of kief on top a pipe is just what the doctor ordered !-- Other Keef like smoking some hash !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

Heard on the radio one the local power companies has free nights - free power from 9pm until 9 am -- Can U guess when I'll be running my lights ?-- Might still run veg 24/7 ?


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2019)

I have always run my lights at night


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 25, 2019)

Well here’s what I got...7 grams...
I guess it’ll be less in a few days...seems pretty dry though...


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2019)

nice job


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 25, 2019)

Sorry to hear about the dog drcree...I know of one instance similar to that...a friend once picked up a Chow puppy that he saw thrown out on the side of a road. Raised it and when it got to be a young adult it got territorial over its yard...tried to attack him once when he went to feed him...he wrote it off that he had on big coveralls and scared him. But a few days later it attacked his Mom when she went out to the garden...vicious bite requiring sutures. They had him put down...no explanation on what happened to him.I know its a long day when I come in and fix coffee pot for next morning...then turn it on and walk off lol...where's my bong!


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 25, 2019)

I card mine through a 100 micron screen onto glass, kinda turns it into a sand like consistency.  Then let it dry like that.  7 grams is a pretty decent pile


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

So we got another bubble man ?-- Work it RE !-- Now U know !-- U should try the dry ice next time - Decide which works better for U !-- With the heat in the south we best  using dry ice !
We got rain moving in -- didn't rain this much at the beach !-- Don't mind the rain long as it don't flood !-- My face don't like the pressure change of a front whether it rains or not !-- Still a little too high to be moving around much !-- but my face don't hurt !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

220 screen it is probably full melt too ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 25, 2019)

I just used the 220 to get rid of the greenery...half of this is 160  and half 75 microns...it was so little I just mixed it all together...prolly been bout 50 years since I did any hash...lol


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

I get my numbers mixed up - smaller size holes in the screen larger # or the other way around ?-- I could go look at mine but that would require walking and that may be outside my skill set at this time !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

U guys ever heard of divining rods ?-- U know the man with the forked stick looking for water ?-- My deceased little brother was a diviner -- He retired from the phone company - They used to call him when thier machines couldn't find buried pipes and cables -- He use 2 brass rods bent at a 90 degree angle the short end stuck into the barrel of a bic pen so they could swing freely -- He was quite effective !- The earth magic run deep in our blood !-- It's not magic but I get a kick outta calling it magic !- -- It has no name !
It Just is !


----------



## Keef (Nov 25, 2019)

Being this high should be against the law !-- Nevermind !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2019)

lol Keef.   A chow killed our cat. I have never liked them even if Martha stewart does. It was a big boy gray kitty. I have been stoned almost every minute since harvest. Is that a problem? Our new houseguest is having a birthday tomorrow. Carrot cake is involved. Are you all cooking turkey?  We are going to smoke one on Friday.


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2019)

Ham going to smoke it and some crawdaddies down by the cement pond


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 26, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Are you all cooking turkey?  We are going to smoke one on Friday.


Oh my, how will you ever roll it up...lol...could be hard to light as well...sorry...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 26, 2019)

We just helped our son move into his new home so we’re just going to barge in on their activities...but we will bring food and good cheer as well...


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 26, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone.....Glad to see everyone planning a T-day feast...I have a slab of ham to bake up and all the trimmings. It finally happened...TX authority's report a death from feral hogs...the Lady had went to her car at her job site....she sits with people...when the 80 yo Lady she was sitting with missed her, she was found outside between the house and her car. Sheriff said she had a severe head wound and animal bites marks...she had bled out, she was 59 and the location is about 40 miles outside of Houston.Smoking on some Gelato this morning...this is quickly becoming one of my fav strains...some of the ultra high THC strains  I do not care for....but this one is so uplifting and very well balanced.Another strain that can cure anything that ails ya . Smoke it while you got it!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2019)

Good middle of the night!  Good morning HP.  Have a good day each of you.  Yes Re, it will be hard to light that turkey. lol  I hope everyone gets enough  to eat on Thursday. Be fun to have an OF thanksgiving, i bet Keef would bring shrimp cocktails. I would bring apple crisp, have lots of apples. Umbra can bring the pot. Nick, i bet you have some favorites... No one would do the dishes we all be too stoned... ok then.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 26, 2019)

Good morning yall!
drcree
I'm sorry to hear about your dog.  It hurts to have to put them down. Especially after trying so hard to give them a good life.  I feel your pain brother.

Ok. I've held out all I can!  I'm getting some beans wet today!
I been an outlaw my whole life. No sense in changing my spots now. 
I changed my line up to:

Frank's Gift

Oregon lemons

Apricot head

Fruity pebbles x double purple doja.
and
Night shade x BBSL

I might try to sneak in a 6th plant and go for the B.O.C.
Have a green day yall!


----------



## novitius (Nov 26, 2019)

Morning OFC. Y'all making me hungry reading about ham n turkey. 2 more days? I start cooking the day before. Get the pie crusts made, most the sides can rest a day too and get everything else prepped. Really looking forward to the Brussels sprouts and yams this year. I also make a Champagne salad, sans Champagne. It's a 50/50 mix of cream cheese and cool whip at a soft blend. Then you work in a pound of strawberries and a cup of granulated sugar. Gently fold until the base turns pink. Take some vanilla wafers and line a serving dish. Spoon in salad and drop walnuts and sliced bananas over it, repeat! When I was just a boy my Grandma brought that to Thanksgiving for the first time. My pudgy butt stole the whole dish. Been in love with it since. No one makes it like Grandma did tho. It just never tasted as good. Oh, it gets a teaspoon of vanilla extract per 2qts with the sugar and strawberries.
 Everything looks ok in the garden. There's a ton of room in the 5x5 now. The 2x4 is full. I'm worried the. Vivosun tent has more light leaks tho. Zippers show a touch of light. I sealed the ones I saw when I set it up but I want as concerned as I am now that we're flowering, finally. I got nobody to zip it up behind me lol.


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

Morning OFC-- I caught a guy roaming the property this morning -- I don't have my guns with me but I felt comfortable with a machete !-- He split in a hurry !-- 
He seemed very interested in a big upright air compressor and was not expecting me !-- I don't think he will be back !
I need to get dahell outta here before I kill someone !--


----------



## thegloman (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm curious how much light it takes to interupt a flowering cycle.
I've never worried about a little low power light inside, and outdoors it gets pretty bright by the moonlight at times.
Could that be why flowering cycle seems to take me longer than y'alls?


----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Way too cold


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 26, 2019)

Good morning fellow growers, its cold outside!  Rose, I'll bring the paper plates and cutlery, we'll just throw it away when done!  Oh and some oyster dressing and some summer squash pie!


----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2019)

Sales Manager is bringing a new candidate to job site. See if this one makes it more than a week


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

70s in the mudhole with rain coming !--
 Sundae Driver -x- Bunch of Grapes -- I got my girl !-- Lemon tommorrow ?-- I gotta tell U being here has been an intense course on grow security !-- I gotta have a place to grow I can secure -- This ain't that !--- I'm already rooting cuts to take with me -- just a little longer and I be gone --


----------



## thegloman (Nov 26, 2019)

I can bring a bambi roast and a jug of shine!


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

Gloman about the light leakage -- How much ?--That's a hard call -- U can get away with some -- I did -- I think that is why some say total dark -- Weed will bloom on the side of the road near a street light -- So it can handle some leakage -- As for finish times inside and out -- inside U know the exact day bloom begins - who knows when that happens outside ?--


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

$200 for a rooted clone ?-- For that price I can provide U an unlimited supply of clones Cuz-- This might be Texas and lots of people don't know much about weed but that's kinda taking advantage of people ?-- Not my job I just grow da **** !---That can't last !- Gonna chop that white Indica to pieces come the 1st of the year -- I found a place-- I ain't supposed to be there so neither is anyone else !-- Plus the river --- Gonna need a lot of dry ice ?

Gnarls Barkley -Crazy


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

Elton John -- Burn Down the Mission 

No I'm not playing with fire !- I only use the flare gun in anger !-- I'm high not mad !-- Listening to music to calm the savage beast -- ( that would be Other Keef )


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC

A cold wind kicked up last night.  Today no wind and not a cloud in the sky.  Low 60s.   It is supposed to get cold tonight.  

I still have more than a few pounds of trim.. some from last year.   I need to use this up.  Bubble hash or cannabutter.  Not sure what to do with this.   I have 3 paper bags full of "Banjo" buds that I never trimmed.  I was too distracted by life to even care much about my outdoor grow this year.   I look forward to next years outdoor grow and my indoor grow.   It will be awesome.

Keef, music is good for the soul.

Have a really great day guys.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 26, 2019)

Would it be acceptable to mix coco 50-50 with soil and them amend the whole mess like I would if it was just soil?  I need to up pot a bunch of clones and I have nowhere near enough soil.  On top of that I have 16 little ones that are in 1 gallon pots waiting to go into flower but they have been in those 1 gallon pots for 8 weeks so you can guess how rootbound they are.  Anyways suggestions are appreciated.  I would dwc a bunch of this stuff but there is no way I could maintain that kinda setup driving back and forth like I do. 

Amazon just delivered new timers and a 3rd mars sp250 light.  Keef, if you are gonna buy new lights and not drop a thousand a light, you really need to check these things out.  Compared to the greenies you been running these are Volvos.  I spent years teaching soldering and electronic repairs and I can tell you these things are better then anything on the market at twice the price.  I compare 'em to my 600w double-ended hps one on one for output and yield.  I have a pretty good-sized stack of viparspectra and 2 closet case 140s that I am putting away, maybe for good


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 26, 2019)

Good mornin ofc...burnin1, I processed about 3/4 lb of trim into bubble hash yesterday...I used a drill mounted paint mixing paddle to agitate...worked pretty good I thought...I have not tried the hash yet...
Today seems to be the start of cold...gonna be snow in the hills tonight...
Got about another load of stuff from my sons old house in storage...he has to work today so I’m hoping to have everything moved before he’s done...first I’m gonna roll up a pack of fatties to take along for the holiday...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 26, 2019)

I’m thinkin about a new grow space and considering a couple of those spider farmer lights...they seem like a pretty good bargain as well as nice lights...it’ll be a bit before I expand but mayhaps this spring...


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

Burnin1 -I vote bubble !-- U can always use the hash to make cannabutter !

Nick - That sounds like my new light !-- I paid attention when we talked about lights -- U right my lights are old --I'm buy me a whole new set !-- I got some transplanting to do too and like U I'm outta dirt !-- I need a few cuts off this new girl -- Looks like I'm have several plants unsexed plants I  don't need - I'm in a hurry to get everything sexed and cloned -- I already got a girl from several  varieties and still have unsexed plants from them too -- Not sure what to do with them ?-- It'll be a couple weeks before the colored grow is ready for sexing- then I'm done --


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 26, 2019)

The sky is turning dark and it has gotten really cold outside.  Here comes Winter.  brrrr

Thanks for the feedback on the Canna products SA.   I heard about them and read reviews online about them.  It is awesome that you took the time to let me know about these products first hand.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 26, 2019)

I popped 5 Oregon lemons into a shot glass of water a bit ago.  Glutton for punishment I guess.


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

Tornado watch !-- Nick I got some of the OL seed put up -- I got 3 of these triple lemon - Lemon Larry -x- Lemon Thai -x Oregon Lemon ?- is tgat right Nov ?--  -- See What it has to offer before climbing into the Oregon Lemon -- I got these triple lemon and looks like the 1st one to sex appears to be a girl -- Good looking plant too !-- Indica Heavy with big bones !-- I like what I see !
Gotta take a walk - Crackheads in the hood !--

Edit :-- I should get my fish hooks out -- Go crackhead fishing !-- Chase them thru a fish hook trap --they tend to hang around when U do that !-- I think it might be on account of the barbs on the hooks ?-- U ain't leaving fast that's for sure !


----------



## novitius (Nov 26, 2019)

Yup that's it Keef! Triple Lemon works as Larry is lemon too. It sure is a lot to spit out any other way lol. Mine smells good! It's handled stress well too. 
 I went on there and shut the lights off. Zipped it up as best I could. I closed the gap in the zipper with a shirt. There's very little light coming in there. All of it comes from the intake. I might see if I got decent enough wood around to build a baffle box. But it's really not bad. Camera couldn't even pick up enough light from it.


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

Nov on my labels I got it marked as -- Lx3 -- I think I saw baby hairs this morning I'm check it again later !-- A lemon has eluded me for awhile !-- I got 3 chances at one this time but I think I hit pay dirt with #1 --
The only thing about total darkness is - U want ventilation and light comes with it sometimes -- They can or most can handle a little light leakage

Elton John -- Take me to the pilot


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 26, 2019)

Afternoon Farmers....I read someplace that .5 foot candle of light 3 or 4 nights in a row is enough to mess with photo-period....that is just barely more than a full moon. Might keep in mind that extra LEO's will be out starting tomorrow for the Holiday...keep an eye out for those speed traps and road blocks...Ms Rose don't let them get ya again. I caught a few hours slack time...came in and raked leaves...the 21* morning had them all fall in 1 weeks time...made a pile big as a truck and burned them. I have roast beef with au jus...white rice...baby spinach wilted with a dusting of Parmesan and browned up in the oven... zesty pickle slices. B spinach kinda freaks you out....you dump it out and it looks like you will have to call neighbors to eat it all...cook it a few minutes and I am like...I paid $7.00 bucks for that?...its like 3 spoon fulls now.


----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Would it be acceptable to mix coco 50-50 with soil and them amend the whole mess like I would if it was just soil?  I need to up pot a bunch of clones and I have nowhere near enough soil.  On top of that I have 16 little ones that are in 1 gallon pots waiting to go into flower but they have been in those 1 gallon pots for 8 weeks so you can guess how rootbound they are.  Anyways suggestions are appreciated.  I would dwc a bunch of this stuff but there is no way I could maintain that kinda setup driving back and forth like I do.
> 
> Amazon just delivered new timers and a 3rd mars sp250 light.  Keef, if you are gonna buy new lights and not drop a thousand a light, you really need to check these things out.  Compared to the greenies you been running these are Volvos.  I spent years teaching soldering and electronic repairs and I can tell you these things are better then anything on the market at twice the price.  I compare 'em to my 600w double-ended hps one on one for output and yield.  I have a pretty good-sized stack of viparspectra and 2 closet case 140s that I am putting away, maybe for good


I used to recycle my soil and I would add coco coir to it. I liked the Canna bio bizz. I also added worm casting and bat guano.
Oh, new job candidate was a no show, lol. Grey, cloudy, cold and starting to rain. Glad I'm home. Fresh cup of coffee and packed the pipe with ice cream cake


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 26, 2019)

A quick check to do...I have a diamond
https://www.yahoo.com/news/the-simple-finger-trick-that-could-diagnose-lung-cancer-125258369.html


----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2019)

Looks like I'm good to smoke this fatty of gelato then, no lung cancer, lol


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

It's raining and cooling off -- Got that Sundae Driver -x- BOG cloned -- took 5 cuts only need a couple --
That OFC holiday meal -- There's a bigass feral hog comes around here sometimes with a brood of babies -- bout my size - maybe 20 lbs dressed ?---I always wanted to smoke a whole hog !--- Got to have my bigger gun and get up on the house before I open fire on them -- I miss ?-- I piss them off and they come try to get me !-- I keep reloads on my body this time -- Alligator taught me the value of a speed loader when it's in your tackle box down there with the gator !-- I keep reloads on me now !-- Big momma pig got to be 250 lbs -- I'll kill her but I don't want to piss her off doing it !-- They dangerous !-- U shoot one the rest come get U !-- I be on top the house shooting down -- Put my shotgun up there too !-- Pissed off feral hogs will kill U !-- I only need one but it'll be war if they charge -- I keep shooting till I run outta bullets - That'll take awhile !-- Dam I don't have the stock to it anymore -- just pistol grip and 30 round mags !-- Can't hunt hog with that ?-- Shotgun tear them up too bad - I'm study on it before I go after a pig !


----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2019)

forget 00 buck shot, go with slugs


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

I wire a baby bottle nipple on the end of a .22 and they never hear it !-- Still get on the roof 1st !
They got no plan for dealing with the feral hog problem -- Just like Louisiana and the nutria problem -- U want to stop an invasive species U got to put a bounty on them -- They put like a $25 bounty on each nutria or feral hog the problem will disappear !-- Or find a market ?- 
Keef's Wine Weed-- and BBQ ?


----------



## novitius (Nov 26, 2019)

Feral hogs about as dangerous as a brown bear if I remember.... Maybe cut the crap and get the auto mag? You didn't want a trophy right? Just make it lie down the first time or there won't be nothin left.  I see a 250# pissed off momma tipping a trailer lol!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 26, 2019)

Get you a butt stock brother!
I just got a scope for my SKS and I plan on putting some young tender meat in the freezer with it.   
Feral hogs?  Too bad they aren't around here!   I'd do my part to keep the population in check.
I LOVE whole hog in a pit.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 26, 2019)

I could eat boar sausage til I fattened my own dang self up to slaughterhouse weight lol ! 
you get em Keef!


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

Tip the trailer over ? - I did not think of that !-- Best I get in that tree !-- pig can't climb a ladder can they ?-- I just guessed 250 - Only saw the back half but she is big !--- I be after the young ones !-- Growing up we ground our own meat -- One those hand cranked meat grinders -- Except ours had a shaft welded on to attach the 2 handed power drill -- Pay attention if U running the drill -- Hit a piece of gristle and the drill throw U around some -- Every deer season seemed like a pig showed up !-- So we made deer and pork sausage !


----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2019)

Pilgrims would never know how to hunt a feral hog, or how to cook it right


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

I remember rendering lard and making cracklins -- Cracklin cornbread - Oh yeah !--Cracklins ?-- That would be fried pork skins to U Yankees-- Hogs head cheese ?-- I know about these things !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm waiting as we speak for the neighbor to show up with a freshly dressed doe.  Its deer season here.  I ain't no pilgrim, bet I can figger it out.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 26, 2019)

umbra said:


> Pilgrims would never know how to hunt a feral hog, or how to cook it right


If the pilgrims had to deal with feral hogs, they would have hopped right back on the mayflower and noped right outta plymouth.


----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2019)

*Head cheese* or *brawn* is a cold cut that originated in Europe. A version pickled with vinegar is known as *souse*. Head cheese is not a dairy cheese, but a terrine or meat jelly often made with flesh from the head of a calf or pig, or less commonly a sheep or cow, and often set in aspic. The parts of the head used vary, but the brain, eyes, and ears are usually removed. The tongue, and sometimes the feet and heart, may be included. It can also be made from trimmings from pork and veal, adding gelatin to the stock as a binder. Sometimes it is made with nothing from the head.

Head cheese is usually eaten cold or at room temperature.

Historically, meat jellies were made of the cleaned (all organs removed) head of the animal, which was simmered to produce stock, a peasant food made since the Middle Ages. When cooled, the stock congeals because of the natural gelatin found in the skull. The aspic may need additional gelatin, or more often, reduction, to set properly.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 26, 2019)

Have a roasted pork bone and cartilage stock on the stove right now lol... demi glace comin right up... hmmm might be convinced to make a terrine, now that you mention it...


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

Wasn't no feral hogs for the native Americans to deal with -- White man brought them and they got loose -- devastated the East Coast  American Indian way of life !-- Tore thier gardens up and such !-- The White man had thier backs -- They came in peace !-- Just to pass out a few small pox tainted blankets -- Spread a few European diseases so they God could cleanse the land of these-- uncivilized heathens !
What did they call that era ?-- The Rape of the Americas ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

Get off the soap box Other Keef !- That was a long time ago !-- Thanksgiving ?-- I don't think the indians liked it much !-- All it cost them was -- Everything !


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2019)

So the neighbor lady, the sweet Asian lady asked me to teach her English. LOL, i am not a teacher. So i went and got some bob books, that are starter books for adults with flashcards.  We spent about an hour and I used a part of my brain that i hadn't used in ever.. painful on the left side. LOL I need a nap.
Nick, I think i would like oyster dressing, i have never had it. There was a pig farmer in Oregon and the pigs ate him when he fell in the pen. There is a pet pig named Ester on facebook. she is a delight, she lives with 2 gay guys and a couple of dogs and an indoor turkey named Cornelis. Ester the wonder pig, i believe is her fb handle. I have a ham hock in the fridge so it hasn't stopped me from eating pork. Speaking of that, did pork taste worse when we were young? we hardly ever had it but I don't remember it being as good as it is now.  Maybe mom didn't cook it right.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 26, 2019)

Conventional wisdom has always been to cook it to well done, which dries out many cuts to shoe leather... the abundance of caution was warranted up until relatively recently when the USDA finally gave the green light on med-rare due to successful management of trichnosis in the meat supply. I too remember childhood pork chops being dry white hockey pucks, except for dinner at that one friend s house whose mom used extra shake n bake which was and still is kinda magical lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 26, 2019)

All this pig talk made me hungry so I had me a couple pork tamales...I’m good now!!!time for a coupl’a puffs...


----------



## novitius (Nov 26, 2019)

A med rare cut of pork is fantastic. I was looking at Berkshire cuts last night. I think I'm going to order a meat and game package. I'm getting bored with the standard protein. A few quail, muscove duck and also some snappin turtle..... Snapping turtle and boar andouille anyone? They had ostrich and kangaroo too. New Zealand venison.... I'm hungry. I be back later.


----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2019)

Growing up, real turtle soup, hmmm


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

I only eat Kosher Pork !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 26, 2019)

There's three types of pork.  Ham, Bacon and pulled.


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2019)

The secret to perfect pork is a brine -- I soak a pork shoulder roast in a salt and sugar brine for 24 hours before I cook it -- Smoke it low and slow for up to 18/20 hours -- Most of Texas thinks beef when they think BBQ but I can rock some pork !--- and Bacon be thy name ! ---Amen !


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2019)

Who turned out the lights ?-- At least we don't have to start a new thread like last time !-- 
Morning to U OFC !-- It Wasn't me OK !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2019)

too much traffic


----------



## drcree (Nov 27, 2019)

g'afternoon everyone.
thank you for all your comments and feedback.  it really means a great deal.  
it's been kind crazy around here since we have to quarantine the dog for 10 day because he drew blood on his last attack.  this seems awfully strange to me since we are required to get rabies vaccinations for all the dogs.  what's the point of the shots then if you have to quarantine them?  anyway, i won't rant.

i hope everyone has a blessed thanksgiving and gets to spend some quality time with their families.


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2019)

U people know about pets and such -- My little buddy jet got that bladder/kidney stone and They put him on a low sodium low protien diet -- That special diet only comes in cans -- I bet someone here could tell me how to make a low sodium low protein dog food -- Any ideas -- Got 2 pups and it's hard to feed them different diets -That canned **** get expensive --- So what U got OFC ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 27, 2019)

Novitius yes I want some boar andouille, what time is dinner and can I bring a side dish? 
My coworker trades me venison chorizo for ganja caramels every year around this time and I'm drooling in anticipation.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 27, 2019)

Howdy yall!
Well, I have 4 beans popped open!   2 Frank's gift and 2 Apricot head.
Hopefully tomorrow for the rest.
Shhhhhh!  Don't tell nobody.   I'm a month and 3 days early to be legal.


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2019)

Gloman -- they hemp !--- hemp's legal to grow ain't it ?-- So U ain't breaking the law after all !-- Unless they can prove it's not hemp ?


----------



## thegloman (Nov 27, 2019)

Keef
Talk to your vet.  I have to keep Barny on a low fat and low protine diet.   He eats Royal Canin gastrointestinal dry food and I give him a spoonful of wet on top. However it is prescription only.  I gotta say, he loves it and he's feeling lots better these days.  Not sure on the sodium content.


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2019)

Ganja Caramels ?-Writing it down !


----------



## thegloman (Nov 27, 2019)

Keef
Unfortunately its not johnny law I'm even worried about cuz law don't know.   Its my a**hole snitch ars relatives that would Love to inform the law on my activities.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 27, 2019)

Good morning ofc...keef, then I would not tell them where I was...


----------



## thegloman (Nov 27, 2019)

When my money comes in I'm gonna order some cherry wine hemp seeds.  They claim ALL of their seeds produce less than .03% THC and CBD ranges from 14%-22%.
I guess it won't hurt to try some out and see. Plus they claim they are strong cherry


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2019)

High CBD ?- I'm thinking Ringo's Gift -- I need a way to measure CBD 1st !-- I plant the whole pack and cut out the girls or even plant a whole pack if the feminized seed -- Test each girl and keep the highest CBD producer and clone dahell out it ! -- Lx3 --( triple lemon)- still no show sex !--
I too will need a Cherry ----A Dank Cherry --- High THC - mostly Indica
Maybe the cherry phenos of the AK ?


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm excited to see how this AK Thang I got turns out -- AK bred to my BBSL boy --then I hit it with Umbra's BPU-x- B.B. -- They all got some fruit - Which comes out ?-


----------



## thegloman (Nov 27, 2019)

On my journey to supply my own meds I'm thinking I'd like to play around with building a strain with both high THC and CBD.  
What if that BBSL got loose on a high CBD hemp plant?
Surely I'm not the only 1 who has thought about this so there must be obsticals I'm not aware of but I guess Ill try anyway.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 27, 2019)

Afternoon All... Looks like the DNS problem is over...this time. Wild hog problem...just fry em up and put them on a stick...they would eat them all in a week around here...as long as they taste like chicken.Had 1 inch of rain last night and a perfect sunny day followed it. Back into the AK47 jar tonight, subject to a shot of rosin after dinner. I made some rosin from Purple Kush and it is a head shot for me...I have to do it when I have time to fall over.


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2019)

Refinery blew up !-- Missed ole Keef again !-- Better keep an eye on which way the smoke is going ?--- Big BOOM !-- I don't like things to blow up unless I say !-- Wasn't me !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 27, 2019)

Keef said:


> Ganja Caramels ?-Writing it down !


Keef, next time I make them I'll bring all y'all along for the ride. Still have a few lbs in the freezer, but... soon 
I had the whole process with pics on canncom,  but.... lol
I'll at least post the recipe in the food section here til I have photos


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2019)

Gloman I decided I want to keep my CBD and THC separate - That way I can slide up and down on how much to use in my medicine !-- My high CBD will be for eating not smoking so I got no problem with which terp profile it carries !


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 27, 2019)

Good evening folks.  Things are crazy here.  Musta been 65 and the wind was howling off and on all day. Tomorrow s'posed to be sunny and 40.  Call me stupid but isn't Thanksgiving tomorrow?  People 'round here crazy.  Some of 'em eatin' today, some tomorrow, some Friday. Ok by me, I usually get leftovers.


----------



## novitius (Nov 27, 2019)

Morning OFC! Good to see we're back online. I was a little worried, hah! Food, food, food..... Not only are there excellent pot growers here there are chefs abound! 
The weathers been nice +50f for a couple of days. Today the wind picked up so hard it knocked out power twice momentarily. Tomorrow is suppose to be bad weather. 

@umbra I have some of the Pennywise x Valentine. How'd they turn out? Did any get tested?


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 27, 2019)

Company ham was given out last week and us wage earners already be eating leftovers. I can't complain.
Oh he k ok I'll complain... SPIRAL CUT HAM IS DRY!!!! PLEASE GIVE US A BOSTON BUTT NEXT YEAR PLZTHX!!!!
I present to you: Hamlette. First of her name. First of ....many. like the rest of the month dinner for breakfast. Wait. Backwards.  Or whatever. Sorry golden Leominsters and a cotes de rhone broke my brain.


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2019)

They didn't brine it long enough !-- There is no excuse for dry ham !-- Had a ham and cheese omelet for supper myself - with toast and strawberry jam !-- and eggnog !
Chasing it with a pipe -- and cannacaps !-


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2019)

the ham being dry is more how you cook it.  spiral cut hams are pre cooked, so you're just heating it up. 275 in a oven bag will keep it moist


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 27, 2019)

Spiral hams are great for breakfast sammiches IMVHO. They are sliced so thin as to be kinda ridiculous.  Heres your delicate shard! Oh suuuuure you can have two slices! It's still only about an ounce of meat! (Edit: hi Dunkies,  i see you) But the non spiral dark meat section... ooooh... pea free soup this weekend!


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2019)

best soup


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 27, 2019)

Indian pink lentils instead of green split peas is mind blowing. They are almost ... fluffy?! Don't get me wrong, the old school one is super.  But fluffy orangeish pink lentil ham mush is next level.


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2019)

potato juice and cranberry, happy thanksgiving


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 27, 2019)

umbra said:


> potato juice and cranberry, happy thanksgiving


I see your cranberry and raise you... Craisins? Ok I fold ; ) 
Happy thanksgiving eve everyone!!!
La'chiem!!!!


----------



## Keef (Nov 27, 2019)

I like Crasins -- Cranberry /blueberry wine ?

Soup ?--Seafood Gumbo ! Or -- CKN and Dumplins ?-- Does Beans and Rice count as soup ?-- Cause I like dat **** ! ---With some cornbread !


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 27, 2019)

Depends. Can you still eat it with your fingers? Kinda like poi. Anythung over three fingers plus thumb is technically soup. And three fingers is pushing it.


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2019)

I use a spoon !-- A soup spoon !


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 28, 2019)

Yup. It's soup.


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2019)

Can I do anything to help secure the grow without blowing **** up - nothing lethal - or anything the dogs could accidently hurt themselves on ?- Yup !-- I'll get the treble hooks out tommorrow-- I know where to hang them too -- They'll be above big dog head level - about chest level to me ?-- They'll never see them until it's too late !-- If U ain't packing a blade to cut yourself loose ?-- I be around later and we can talk about it !--- U will let me know if U hear of someone at the ER getting fish hooks removed ?--


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 28, 2019)

Keef you need big high power speakers with crazy German 18thc. organ music on a motion sensor
 After one blast,  you'll have them tweekers running scurrd.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Turkey Day Everyone! .....May your day be filled with family...friends...good food...and don't forget to sneak off and smoke a fatty!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 28, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Happy Thanksgiving!    I'm thankful the laws are changing!


----------



## novitius (Nov 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC! Happy Thanksgiving to you all! It's 8 am and time to start cookin! So much to do, so few hands. Packin a bowl of True Og, Lemon Gs, Biohazard and Miami Heat flower n keef to wake up. Imma be useless for a good 1/2 hour


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2019)

Morning OFC -- Ugh !-- Wet and chilly in the mudhole - I have to go play nice with in laws this afternoon - Not really looking forward to it !-- In the mean time I got some hooks to hang -- They cheap and are very effective-- especially if I get to chase U into them -- If U ain't got business in the mudhole-- best stay dahell away ! -- 
Holiday Wake and Bake !-- Just any ole buzz ain't good enough !--


----------



## thegloman (Nov 28, 2019)

Lol
Better not go down copperhead road!


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2019)

Gloman I tried to be civilized but they won't let me so I'm shut dis **** down -- I got the game cams I know how they do and how they coming in -- They ain't after the grow I don't think they know it's there - They just after  anything they can grab and run  -- They don't want to run out into the open so I know which way they'll run -- Right into my hooks !-- We Crack Head fishing !- If the light is low they'll never see the hooks until it's too late -- They supposed to start showing me houses after Thanksgiving -- I do need to be up outta here !-- This ain't no way to grow !--


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving OFC. Should be interesting, the Herdmans meet the Hills... If you get that reference i will be shocked.. Not important.   My x meth head kids meet class... Should be fun. or not. We will cook /smoke a turkey tomorrow here for our leftovers.  Keef, geez, be safe, please.  Hope you guys get enough to eat and smoke.   Novi, that pennywise is a great cbd. 1:1.


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2019)

I be fine Rose -- It's not a herd of Crack Heads - Same guy hit this place 3 times since I been here !-- Apparently he got no sense at all !-- The nephew knows who it is and is  hunting him -- I'm just gonna stop it from happening again !- I just need a little more time and I'm out !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy thanksgiving!! Today I am thankful for the brave men and women of the USPS who battle through rain, sleet, snow, and marauding bands of angry gobblers to make sure we get our seeds delivered!  Thank you for your courage and perseverance!


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Nov 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC.  Happy thanksgiving!  If you're frying one today, make sure it's completely thawed out


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2019)

Nov, you must have gone to dispensary. Some nice strains to smoke. I'm shucking some beans so smoking the little weed that results from breaking buds apart. Wake n bake is grape krush x bunch of grapes. It is grapey and sweet


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2019)

What up Umbra ? - Somebody gotta do it !-- Scoot over I help U -- Give me a hit off that real quick ?
It's too early to be this high ?

Grace Potter -- Paris

I'm not sure but I think the laws says U gotta listen to Alice's Restaurant on Thanksgiving ?-
 Don't be a criminal !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2019)

It's coming on the radio at 12 eastern time. Arlo always played Philly over Thanksgiving.


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2019)

Other Keef found an almost full THC vape cartridge and my battery is charged up - Too High here I come !

Edit :-- It's raining anyway !-- That almost knocked the back of my head off !-- Dam !-- I better hit it again ?- Just in case ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 28, 2019)

happy thanksgiving ofc...were at my sons new house and the view out the back is pretty good...he’s at the top of this hill...I’m taking Jozi out for a walk and a smoke before things start happening round here...wishing you all a wonderful holiday time...yeah might have to check out Alice’s  restaurant as it’s been a while...I don’t even know what I’m smokin. Just a vial I grabbed outa my drawer before we left...cheers!!!


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2019)

Alice's Restaurant on the radio, streaming 
XPN.org click on Listen Live


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2019)

I don't belong in "Group W"-
- U can get anything U want at Alice's Restaurant !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2019)

Got to give a shout out to The Dead and Company featuring John Mayer -- All along the Watchtower -- 
It's a Smoking cover  !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 28, 2019)

Just finished our traditional thanksgiving breakfast...Biscuits’n gravy...my son has a way with the spice rack and they were amazing...can’t wait for dinner...roast turkey of course that has been seasoning since yesterday, smoked whole chicken also  quite seasoned in a southwest style, roast ham...and so much more...


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2019)

Just listened to Alices Resturant.


----------



## novitius (Nov 28, 2019)

Umbra, it's all the leftover grinder weed in the kief catcher. 

 Thanks Ms. Rose. I remember umbra saying they were good but I wasn't sure how good. I kinda remember it being said Valentine work didn't blend well? I could be wrong, im still playing catch up on the OFC work.


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2019)

The Valentine didn't add any CBD to the genetics. Frank's gift and pennywise already had CBD in it


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2019)

Disappointed Umbra !-- Thought that would be Cab doing Reefer man !-- 
Bong refill !--Lost the vape cartridge and battery -- Probably in the bed somewhere ?-- That's what happens when U get too high !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 28, 2019)

Here ya go keef


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2019)

That's the one RE !--- The young say it's about time old people get hip to weed !-- They so funny !


----------



## zigggy (Nov 28, 2019)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE,,,,,,had a few min. thought id check in see how yall doin ,,,me and the boy are  well and hope you guys are the same ,,,stay safe and be well ,,,zig


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2019)

My girl Zig !-- Been missing U !- U better check in more often !- Don't make me go off on U !


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2019)

**** keep blowing up down here !-- Heard another one while ago !-- Refineries ?-- They blow up sometimes round here -- I'm up wind so no problem but cooking off the soup of petrol chemicals make all sorts of nasty combinations -- Not something U want to be breathing !-- 
Thang been blowing **** up a couple days now !-- 

Edit :-- 1st time I ever seen the turkey have to Pardon the president ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey zig, good to hear your good!!!happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Keef (Nov 28, 2019)

Dam Lemon is a boy !-- Also a Sunset Sherbert boy but I already got my girl on it !-- I got 2 more lemons to sex !-- I will not be denied !


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 29, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...I take it that everyone had a wonderful day yesterday...I certainly did! Hitting some Lemon Hash Plant this morning...very Lemon taste with a hint of soap...Aldehyde may be?Back to work today...no hiding from capitalism. I am not overly impressed with the bean sales yet ...I will keep shopping for a great deal.Really would like to add some DJ Short genetics to the collection and resupply on Purple Kush. Keef...hows the Orchard coming along? sounds like you have a nice selection of fruit flavors. We sure have come along way since Paraquat pot and Chevron providing the flavoring. Peace Ya'll


----------



## thegloman (Nov 29, 2019)

Good morning after yall!
I didn't do anything special.
No family get together. (so there was Peace)  I sure got my feed bag on though.  Ya just gotta love living in a country that has plenty food for all who want it.


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

Morning OFC -- It's dark !--
HP --The orchard ?-- I like it !-- There's just too much **** out there to choose from -- Got to limit it somehow --I can't grow everything !-- I had to come up with some kind of system instead of just chasing the variety of the week -- So "The Diner Grow" ! --Fast finishing mostly Indica -- Flavors U would find in a diner -- all the fruits -- Something to replace that coffee / tobacco --Master Kush -I think umbra called it "Ancient OG" -I double check when I'm ready -- I want U to smell and tell me what flavor it is -- Don't much care what it's called -- My lemon - blueberry , cherry - etc !-- is what it will be !--
It's so hard to keep focus when it comes to variety selection !--

Wake and Bake - Weed ain't smoking itself !-- Do your duty OFC !


----------



## novitius (Nov 29, 2019)

Morning OFC! 
 Yesterday was, umm, well yeah. Dysfunction with a capital D from the inlaws side. Made my side look down right proper lol! We didn't eat dinner until after 9pm and three venue changes! I'm glad it's over. Alcohol and family. I guess people don't read the warning labels these days. 
 No pre flowers yet in the garden.... Patiently waiting. Clone tent looks good. Added a basil plant again. Going to try and get some other herbs rooted before I resort to seed. This is shaping up to be a tasty winter as it looks right now. Waiting on some heirloom tomato seeds to arrive. Lavender is a good pot companion isn't it?


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

I think I'm go "F" with the Fox news crowd -- They really don't like me much and I'm just fine with that ! -- I quit when he gone !- However long that takes


----------



## Cinister1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Morning all,
Happy Friday


----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Good morning guys

Good to know Zigggy and her son are doing well.

I hope everyone has an amazing day.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 29, 2019)

Checking in on my new grow.
All beans have popped and are in dirt except the Fruity Pebbles x Double Purple Doja.   If they don't pop by tomorrow Ill replace them with BOC.
Thanks again to the house of Umbra.....house of Ms Rose and house of Keef!  I got something from each of you started.
Shhhhh!  Don't tell my relatives.


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

I tried to take a toke off a q-tip -- Gonna be one those days ? Rain moving in -- Face a little puffy -- Take some more caps and get busy on that bong !-- I call it attitude adjustment !-- It's a medical thing!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey ofc, good morning...how ya doin Cinister1


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2019)

Good morning peeps, had a very nice dinner yesterday, now we will cook our own turkey.  The new kids did good with our old friends. lol  Lots to be thankful for. 
I need more coffee, and a joint... i knew something was off, me. See ya later after i inhale.


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

Wrapping a blunt paper around some fine weed -- I seen it the other day !-- Some might think  it's cool or something ?- U gonna take some fine weed with a wonderful terp profile and wrap it in tobacco leaf - - Be cool as U want but that is just wrong !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

Dorothy -- Dark Nights -
 Been into some Dorothy and Halestorm this morning -- 
Attitude seems to be adjusting some !


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Lowes selling weed scales?
The pics were taken down and replaced with broccoli.  Someone has a sense of humor at Lowes.com.
https://www.comicsands.com/lowes-kitchen-scale-weed-picture-2641433992.html


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Keef:  I am in a "Dorothy" mood.


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

Robert Cray - Smoking Gun - 
Don't know how I got here ?
Robert Randolf and the Family Band ?- 

I ain 't driving !- I'm just along for the ride !


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

Burnin1 --Her voice is perfect !- Dam !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 29, 2019)

Anybody heard of “Pacific Seed bank”? They seem to have just about everything I hear of at reasonable prices but they look too good to be true...plus the are in Cali I believe...I’d like to take advantage of the sale but I don’t trust....
https://www.pacificseedbank.com/


----------



## novitius (Nov 29, 2019)

In the spirit of black Friday I bought something I wanted but don't really need! I bought a night vision WiFi cam with pan/tilt/zoom. It has motion detection and is able to take time lapse. 
 It's going in the flower tent. That way I can keep an eye on that LSD and her droopy leaves. She needs a bigger pot.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks for the music suggestions Keef. Lizzy Hale and Dorothy are making my stony morning good.


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

Not me RE -- I'll be venturing back into the seed companies --- Ringo's Gift-- #2 on Leafly best high CBD ----#1 was Nordle -- Ringo's Gift gonna have more variation in THC/CBD ratio so if I can measure I grow me a bunch of girls out and test them -- Find the highest -- Then clone myass off !--   Before I buy them I need some way to measure CBD -- Without a way to measure - I have to grow out several females and keep them alive until I decide which seems to make the best medicine -- Too much time and trouble !-- but - it's not like I can go to the weed store and buy a clone !-- Everything have to come from seed !

Edit:-- If U stand up fast ?-- Don't be proud -- Hold onto something or U might fall down !


----------



## novitius (Nov 29, 2019)

Idk about that one 2RE. It's a pretty site so I kinda trust in it but, idk. They only offer fems, autos and cbd tho huh? And everything is 29.99?


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

Booker T and the MGs -- Green Onions !--
 Just stay out the way -- Me and Burnin1 jamming !

Oh Maybellene !


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

Bloom looking good -- Might need to add some tea like Nick does ?-- A month in and they be getting all fuzzy -- They gonna do well !-- 
Need to do something about veg ?-- Out of Choas comes Order -- We still in the chaos stage --no rhyme or reason what's going on ?-- I get dis **** sexed tben I can find some kind of  order -- I need my colored girls 1st !-- and a dam lemon !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

Didn't catch nothing in my crackhead trot line -- Heard last night the cops are on hisass so maybe he gone ?-- I'm leave my fish hooks anyway -- U shouldn't be coming round here !-' U sneaking around somewhere U shouldn't be U can get hurt ?

Commander Cody -- Hot Rod Lincoln


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

So I get high and post too much sometimes ?-- It happens !--
Let me tell U what I been doing and see if U would do it different ?-- My aero cloners got 35 --2 inch holes for aero baskets -- I use one for my airlines and pump cord-- Leaves me 6 rows of 5 and one row of 4 -- don't be saying but Keef U could have 7 rows of ... I ain't hearing that !-- head injury say it's 7 rows of 5 don't confuse me !-----So when I take cuts I take 5 - if one clone in a group dies that's my group of 4- So I can clone 5 clones from 6 varieties and 4 from one more at a time !-- That right there is the basis of a pot farm -- My pot farm !-- I don't have to put a cut in every hole -but they there ?-- Anyway !-
Box #1 is filt up !-- U know I got 2 in there don't U ?--- Oh I could get in so much trouble ?-- I'm over the legal limit for sure ?-- but it's hemp clones ?-- and there's no lemon in it yet anyway !-- Got dammit !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 29, 2019)

Sounds good to me keef!!!
We havin a blast out here at my sons new house...spent pretty much the entire day manning the burn pile out back...burnin all manner of weed, bushes, leaves, broken tree limbs...just cleaning up the place and havin a great family time doin it...I sneak off with my daughter-in-law from time to time for a bowl...but the big’ol fire keeps us together on this sunny but chilly day...
Cheers ofc...


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Keef said:


> Commander Cody -- Hot Rod Lincoln



"Son, you're going to drive me to drinkin'
If you don't stop driving that Hot Rod Lincoln"


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

Here someone take this pipe Other Keef is way too high !
So that's why I start 6 seed from a variety at a time -- 5 make it to the cloner -( I run early veg in them on seed plants too ) 4 make it to being sexed -- I get the best looking girl and I'm pretty much finished with it !-- Got a couple Sundae Driver -x- BOG haven't been sexed and I already got my girl -- What would U do with them ?-- I got otbers in same situation --


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

RE --That's what I missed at the beach !-- A burn pit !-- Had some good times sitting around a fire getting lit up !-- Got to have a fire pit with some logs or something pulled up to sit on --
 Tell me not to put any kind of lethal booby traps or the like around here !-- He out there familiarizing himself  with a .45 cal. auto loader -- What happened to non lethal ?--


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

Now U got me thinking ?-- How much would a pot farm in a box be worth ?- Box of clones ?-- That's a lot of plants paw paw ? I mean after they quit hunting me and **** ?-- Maybe ?-- All U gotta do is put them under light -- When they get outta hand which they will -- it's not my problem !--

Edit:-- I could go for one those donuts with Barvarian cream inside and the top covered in chocolate!-- Give me one those twist too --yeah with the chocolate top -- Just make it a even dozen -- 2 of them - 2 of them -- what's that back there ?-- 2 of them !-- little bag of them donut holes for the drive home !-
Ain't my fault !-- Dam weed did it !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 29, 2019)

Still at that fire...Albert King—crosscut saw...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 29, 2019)

Into whippin post....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 29, 2019)

They say they have this which Rose got me interested in growing...
https://www.pacificseedbank.com/sho...-seeds/lambs-bread-feminized-marijuana-seeds/
so I’d live to get some seeds but I’m suspect about these guys:..I’ll go ahead and bite though...cuz I’m a sucker...cheers y’all


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

Work it RE !-
I have become comfortably numb !-- 
I been digging what's left of the Grateful Dead calling themselves The Dead and Company -- lot's of times featuring John Mayer -- They be rocking All Along the Watchtower !


----------



## novitius (Nov 29, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> They say they have this which Rose got me interested in growing...
> https://www.pacificseedbank.com/sho...-seeds/lambs-bread-feminized-marijuana-seeds/
> so I’d live to get some seeds but I’m suspect about these guys:..I’ll go ahead and bite though...cuz I’m a sucker...cheers y’all


Good luck! I hope they make it and they're awesome!


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

High Nov !-- Got lit up this morning and stayed high all day !-- It's too late for me !- Save yourself !

Shelter me Lawd underneath your wing


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

I will not be denied a lemon !-- Got dammit !-- Why has it been so hard ?-- They say nothing good comes easy !-- Better be a dam good lemon !-I got 2 more to sex - I got another set of the triple lemon seed then I start on the Oregon Lemon -- There will be a lemon !-- and a cherry and a strawberry -- I heard about something called "Vanilla Icing" -- That fits in a diner grow right ?-- Gonna need some cake and cookies too- it ain't all gonna be fruit !--

Fully stocked diner grow gonna be more than 6 plants ?-- Maybe 2 dozen ?-- Diner Grow in a box ?--

Edit :-- What's rooted clones cost out there in the free world ?-- times 34 ?-- Paw paw diner grow in a box  gonna cost somebody a lot of money ? -- Throw in the aero cloner they came in and call it $1,000 ?

The nephew sold 2 White Indica clones for $200 each !-- So ??? -- I feel a little guilty but ??-- Whatever the market can bear ?--  That can't last !


----------



## novitius (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey Keef! I been smokin on Chookies today. You got any cherry in that box?


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

On the look out for a cherry Cuz !-- What U got there ?--


----------



## Keef (Nov 29, 2019)

We gonna have to go private and talk - I told U once I wanted to send U some seed -- We just haven't got around to swapping contact 411 -- We will --little buttons keep moving around on my phone tonight cause I got too high again !-- So might not be best time ?


----------



## novitius (Nov 29, 2019)

I got a cherry og. I don't know what it does yet. I haven't popped any but they're coming up. We'll figure it out!


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2019)

I got OFC genetics just combined in different ways -- Would U be up to growing some stuff never been grown before ?-- No telling how some will  turn out terp wise -- Only thing I know for sure is there were no lesser weeds involved in the breeding -- I've only bred with 4 boys but I used them on lots of girls --Some like King Louie 13th - x- BPU-x- B.B. or Panama Powerhouse - x- BBSL --never been grown !--
  I sent Gloman a selection and he found him a prize in Night Shade - x- BBSL -- I kinda like calling it -- "Black Night "--- He says it is really good for pain -- I kept me a straw of them --Got some probably gonna have some color like Rose's Purple Haze bred to Waldo -- my BBSL male which carries  the pink trait -- Then bred to Umbra's BPU-x- B.B. -- In my mind there should be a purple blueberry in there !-- Then I got some old faithfuls I have grown out that will do U right --
 After they dry a couple weeks I package seed in plastic straws - Cut a piece of straw about long as my little finger -- put a little cotton plug in one end push it in far enough so I can heat the straw up with a lighter and seal it by squeezing it shut with a hemostat -- put a dozen to 18 or so seed in it - push in another little cotton plug and seal the other end -- Got a bunch need to go into straws !--
They mighta been born and bred under threat of jail with the jack boot of prohibition on my tbroat -- but -- Thanks to help from some friends --Da dank do live in Texas !-- and not just any old dank -- OFC Dank !-- **** that can't be bought !--Insert middle finger emogee here for the unjust law  ! --


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 30, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Warm morning here...got some storms passing early evening and supposed to be around 76* today...so a couple tornado warning may be issued and lots of lightning. November is the second most stormy month behind May for us...she's been tame this year due to the dry Arctic air. Stalked a few bean sales yesterday...got half off on some decent work. Old Dominion Granny Skunk and Second Generation Purple Terps (Keef's purple blueberry) and some wild card strains from a less reputable breeder. They are Cherry Wine....Orange Blossom Special...and Purple Cake. 2RE I use the spend no more than I can afford to loose on unknown seed companies and remind myself YOLO...so go for it! The current run is off to best start ever...I am so impressed by these QB Led's...I have added a third panel for the grow room...raising the wattage to square foot ratio. They grew very dense buds with low watt per sq. ft. The uploads are 6 days apart...up-pot last Sunday.


----------



## novitius (Nov 30, 2019)

Morning OFC! Slow motion today so far. It's cold n gray out there. 
Keef, I'm down man. I'll grow something to see what it turns out like for sure. That's kinda my attitude towards growing anyhow. Care for it and see what you get back from it. We may just find the next big thing!


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2019)

Morning OFC 
Like HP said we got warm unstable air down here-- Feels like rain coming -- Not up to much yet -- Got some pressure between my eyes and vision in my left eye a little blurry -- Got some swelling in my face - It do that when the pressure is unstable and changing -- Any day on top the dirt is a good day !-- Let's do this day -- Smoking something I got locally -- Not that bad - but not that good either -- It'll work !-- Got caps on my belly with a pat of butter -- Wasn't playing --  Get in my belly then into my blood stream-- Getting old ain't fun ! --  
More coffee ?-- Might need to put something else in the pipe ?-- 
I think I need to hang another light in veg --


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2019)

Nephew was shooting  that pistol yesterday and my buddy Jake don't want to go outside !- He a big baby -- Jet don't care he just want to go hang with the big dogs -- Had to tell the nephew maybe U need a bigger target that is closer to U ?--  U Might better think about a shotgun ?-- He shoot way low !


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2019)

It's just the  Hazy Shade of Winter !

Off the Ground - The Record Company


----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Cold, wet, and cloudy.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2019)

Good morning all, 20 degrees here and sunny. COLD. and our espresso machine broke!!!! Have had it probably 10 years, so bud is all on amazon getting a new one. Good man. We will get a used one refurbished.   I think i am getting a cold again. house guest fault... darn it.  Most days it is good having them here, but somedays. 
Did you guys get enough turkey?  Seed talk, how fun.  RE, i sure enjoy my lambs bread, it isn't like regular sativas. 
i hope you guys all have enough to smoke and eat today.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hello OFC

Cold with a high overcast today.  In the 40s this morning. brrrr



Keef said:


> What's rooted clones cost out there in the free world ?-


I have seen them go from 10 to 20 dollars depending on the size of the clones and the dispensary.

Expresso machine broken Rose.. Wow that is harsh.  Peets coffees or Starbucks may be the answer for the short term.  Washington State is the land of coffee and I am sure you will find a way to get your coffee until your new expresso machine is delivered.   I have never seen so many coffee drive throughs as I have in Washington. Those little kiosks seemed to be everywhere.

I hope every one stays warm and stoned today.


----------



## novitius (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey I got a question for the breeders. 
Feminized seed. Would you use it? Is it really true that a plant bred from a fem'd mom will be more likely to Hermie or something lackluster? I bought the cannabis breeders bible but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2019)

There is more than 1 way to create feminized seed. Some are more reliable than others. I use feminized seed sometimes. I have had issues with hermi's sometimes as well. Feminized seed is a tool, and as such, it has a place in my toolbelt


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 30, 2019)

I agree it is a tool.  Sometimes it's all you can get when looking for specific DNA. And I tend to distrust it irrationally, not knowing how it was made. Extra inspections are worth the price of getting dream genetics sometimes. A couple of my faves arent available straight-run so ill try to find a parent strain to start backcrossing in order to create a straight run seed backup. 
Fem seeds from a reputable source are totally worth it if you have to abide by a strict plant count.... hahaha who are we kidding.... plant count?! What's that? : p


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 30, 2019)

Well it's a gorgeous November day in WNE.  the sun us shining, the air is bitingly dry, I have a turkey carcass simmering flagrantly whut ok I'm leaving that autocorrect error... FRAGRANTLY, you dumb smart phone. My house smells like bay leaves. I'm psyching myself up to rearrange the veg room to accommodate some really bushy babies. Umbra's grape hat trick is a game changer. I'm looking at them like, okay phatties, how am I gonna get you to side branch when you are basically a bunch of cute pudgy leafy parasols?! There will be side lighting involved,  I think. These things are crazy fat!


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2019)

I can relate !-- I got some Umbra's fat leaf work -- This Sundae Driver - x- Bunch of Grapes -- is a fine example of that -- I got my cuts because I pinch the top out to promote side branching about a week before sexing -- This Black Star --x- Apricot Head supposed to make limb breaking bud -- She got big bone looks like she could handle it ?-- It's an indica bush -- me like !
Put another one in bloom to sex -- SR91 -x ( MZR-X BBSL )--One my Texas hash plants -- Got some dirt and need to hang some more lights -- Nephew said -- I'm need a bigger place to bloom ?-- Yep Buddy ! -- I set him up on a 2 part rotation-- Move a group to bloom once a month -- 8 th of January-- 1st harvest comes out -- I'm cloned up and ready to be at my own place !-- Still not comfortable growing in dirt but I can make it work !--
Hope they start showing me places this week -- 
Got a cold drizzle out today -- I think I take me some caps and fill the bong back up ?-- Maybe I go "F" with the Fox News people -- I bet they miss me ?-- I'm come take they guns and make them all get an abortion --Outlaw religion and all dat **** !-- I'm they satan incarnate !


----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2019)

Wet and cold day so smoking bunch of different weed. I've had a cut of Bodhi's tiger's milk for more than  a year. Never had the time to run in the flower space. So I bred a cut to London Bridge and flowered out another cut in the tent when I was sexing some seedlings. Tasty smoke. Heavy dense nuggz. More fat leaf plants, lol.


----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2019)

Keef said:


> I can relate !-- I got some Umbra's fat leaf work -- This Sundae Driver - x- Bunch of Grapes -- is a fine example of that -- I got my cuts because I pinch the top out to promote side branching about a week before sexing -- This Black Star --x- Apricot Head supposed to make limb breaking bud -- She got big bone looks like she could handle it ?-- It's an indica bush -- me like !
> Put another one in bloom to sex -- SR91 -x ( MZR-X BBSL )--One my Texas hash plants -- Got some dirt and need to hang some more lights -- Nephew said -- I'm need a bigger place to bloom ?-- Yep Buddy ! -- I set him up on a 2 part rotation-- Move a group to bloom once a month -- 8 th of January-- 1st harvest comes out -- I'm cloned up and ready to be at my own place !-- Still not comfortable growing in dirt but I can make it work !--
> Hope they start showing me places this week --
> Got a cold drizzle out today -- I think I take me some caps and fill the bong back up ?-- Maybe I go "F" with the Fox News people -- I bet they miss me ?-- I'm come take they guns and make them all get an abortion --Outlaw religion and all dat **** !-- I'm they satan incarnate !


I bet you'll get $200 a cut, lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 30, 2019)

My favorite grow shop has a take one and leave one tent where the old Heads are encouraged to donate classic genetics, and take cuttings off the collection. That's where I got my soma#10. It's such a cool community approach , like a public library, and a real blessing to have access to


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2019)

$200 -- I know it's funny Umbra !-- This ain't the free world -
Ignorance is alive and well round here when it comes to weed --
Got my farming done !-- It's coming along nicely -- We got another grow room to build for bloom -- I'm just of the belief that selling where U grow is looking for trouble -- I be out soon with the girls I came for -- I would not want to grow here long term -


----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2019)

I haven't done anything with thunder wookie either, but bred it to London Bridge also.


----------



## thegloman (Nov 30, 2019)

Good afternoon yall!
I'm a proud new papa!  Ill have to pass out joints later.  6 out of 11 are poking out of the dirt after 1 1/2 days.  I expected them to take longer.
Guess I kind of missed the "legal count" of 5.  lol


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2019)

Gloman I believe they mean that plant count as a guide rather than a hard fast rule ?-- I'm go to the same jail if I get caught with one or a dozen -- I just grow as many as I want or can and try not to get caught !--
 There's legal weed and selling on the street in legal states is kind of a grey area ?--
Then U got your prohibition states where any is against the law -- I want a grey area round here !-- I still got the dream of running the grow end of a legal dispensary one day but --
There's always the grey area ?-- I could do well in a grey area !-- It be less stressful than what I'm doing now !--


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2019)

Umbra when did U say U was doing that Box of Limes breeding ?--That was before or after the Cherry or Strawberry ?--  I needs me a sweet lime ?-- Something like a Key Lime Pie maybe ?-- Need me an orange too !-- and Strawberry !-- I need-- I need !-- I need !-- Sure sign of a VCD flare up !-- 

Umbra what does that ATF stand for ?-- Alcohol /Tobacco and Firearms ?-- I assume not ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 30, 2019)

The politeness bot will get ya if you spell it out ; ) heres a hint its from the far north and it's a stormy ride...


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2019)

I got that bots number !---It's a short bus program ! -I put dashes between letters or run words together -- I know what U talking about I was just trying to see if someone would spell it out -- 
Alaskan Thunder F*ck !--


----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2019)

Alaskan Thundef*ck


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 30, 2019)

Close to Alaska thunder farts,  but that's what you get when you eat too many bean enchiladas at La Mex in anchorage. Also the local microbrew is gastrically incompatiblevwith Lower 48 intestines. Mmmmmm smell that clean fresh northern air!!!


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2019)

Smells like blowed up burning refinery to me ?-- They really need to do something about that !-- We had light rain off and on so maybe the fire got put out ?-- Smells like Lake Charles round here today !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey ofc...family sometimes get overwhelming and noisy so I sneak off...you know what I’m doin...
I also ordered some seeds...hope they turn out good...
Lambs bread & Zkittles...I’m hoping they are polar opposites...we’ll see next run...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 30, 2019)

Keef said:


> Smells like blowed up burning refinery to me ?


Oddly, that's about how the drafts at humpys blow out the back door. Incomplete oxidation of hydrocarbons in depleted oxygen atmosphere.  Pheeee-eewwww!


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2019)

They crack the oil or gas there and break it down into it's components -- Now them tanks taking turns exploding -- Haven't heard about anymore explosions today !-- I must apologize for blaming the smell on incomplete burning of hydrocarbons -- Nephew say when the wind is right U can smell the paper mill -- Wind must be right ?-- My nose ain't even no good -- been broke too many times -' I had my whole face peeled off so they could bolt the bones back together -- I shouldn't be able to smell much !-- That right tbere though ?-- That STANKS !-- No --let me think about it ?-- No sniffing to be sure !-- I know nasty and that's it !--

Still that refinery ain't that far away and they really need to do something about that - gonna be an environmental disaster !-- PEW !-- I feel bad for people got good noses !


----------



## Keef (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm so smart !-- Now it smells like fabreeze on top a layer of nasty funk !-- Put some fabreeze in my nostrils -- Or ear plugs up the nostrils ?-- I don't like nasty !


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2019)

In the morgue they put Vick's vapor rub under their nose


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 1, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... We missed the rain...got a nice 60* day in the making. One little service call today and then off to my Sisters...if she's home...you have to book a visit with her during visiting hours......she works at a prison and we call her the "Warden" affectionately lol. She is the middle child...nuff said! I am the only cannabis user so I get the  "wild child" tag I guess....they both are so straight they do not even curse .   Gelato burning today...with thoughts of next grow in my head...I may need to be vaccinated for this growing addiction !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 1, 2019)

Good morning yall!
HP
I sure get a kick out of your post pics. And whole heartedly agree!
Its just a Very committed relationship.    Lmao!
 Well the rest of my beans popped.  The fruity pebbles cross was slow and I had to help crack the shells but I got 3 to germ.
Now everybody is in dirt and 6 are already up.
Have a great Sunday yall!


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 1, 2019)

... starting day with a smile helps us avoid heart attack later in day....when we encounter those who "do not use cannabis".


----------



## thegloman (Dec 1, 2019)

I just found out they regulate (or try to) ALL hemp in Illinois.
If I grow hemp it counts against my medical plant count.  However, I live a very short distance from a hemp farm and I believe if I had a few plants "volunteer" in random places outside, I would have plausable deniability.    I'm gonna get some cherry wine seeds and see if they "volunteer" in a secluded full sun area with surprisingly rich soil.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 1, 2019)

Let me ask a question.
Does S1 refer to seed from.a "selfed" female?


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 1, 2019)

Yes sir...first generation


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Morning OFC -- Never volunteer for anything -- They ask for volunteers to drive a trick when I was in the army -- The trucked ended up being a wheel barrow - The shovel came with it for free !-- .
Mane I don't even know how many plants I got !-- I guess it depends on what U call a plant ?-- I got a bunch of fresh cuts got no roots yet -- How about more than 2 ?


----------



## novitius (Dec 1, 2019)

Morning pot farmers! Hope all are well!
That cam arrived yesterday. It's pretty cool what you can do these days. I'm going to set it up to take time lapse photos through flower. Then I'll put it together into a video and add it into my journal . That's the plan anyway lol. It's rare something goes according to the plan but hopefully it works out. 
 So with Fem seed it's kinda a crap shoot huh? They may herm or not depending on the technique used to create them and plain old genetic stability? What choice do you have when something's Fem seed only? I guess I'm going to delve into a whole new area of growing soon. Mostly because I don't want to keep buying the same seed repeatedly, like most other hobbyists I assume.  I have some Trainwreck reg beans in addition to the regs from Umbra. Time to head over to the breeding section and read through the stickies!


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

I got 7 plants !-- not counting the **** load of clones from each -- they don't count right -- Probably have a couple more soon !-- Unsexed plants ain't really count either do They ?-- I'm sticking with 7 !


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Nov -- My 1st time breeding was an accident -- I made a mess of f-2 BPU-X B.B. seed !-- I'm no breeder but I can chunk some pollen and make some seed -- I find my breeding boy and clone him or jerk him back into veg !
I can keep a boy in veg around long as I want -- I put Waldo my BBSL in bloom with about a dozen maybe 8 -10 inch little girls from different varieties -- He was about that tall too - Soon as he openned his first flower I took him back to veg -- He kept openning flowers and I would take him over to bloom once a day and slap the girls around with him -- I still haven't got that mess straight !-- An hour or so after spreading pollen - mist the place with water - water kills free pollen !--
Umbra say this Black Star -x- Apricot Head make limb breaking bud --Maybe I find a male and let him have his way with some of my Indica  hammers ?-- Bulk them up ?-- They do pretty good already !- I call them my hammers because with them It's not about a terp profile - Just breeding for potency !


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Then U get to discover another fun growers task -- Digging seed out of bud with a tooth pick -- Count on using the seed harvest in edibles or for making hash -- U gonna tear the bud to shreds digging out seed but there will be weed - it just won't look pretty anymore !-- Dry the seed a few weeks then put them in sealed containers in the fridge -- Usually takes several months for them to be dry and old enough to germ ! --


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 1, 2019)

Keef try a curved dentists pick.  It gets in there cleaner and ya just hook em out,  and they don't go flying everywhere!


----------



## novitius (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks for the tips on pollen Keef! Why not just leave the male in the bloom room all the time? Are you trying to extend his bloom? I've never considered keeping males. I'm not even sure what all to look for. Vigor, structure, smell, easily clones and maybe trichs if it makes them? BB Bb bb right? The dominant/recessive thing. I'm pretty sure I'll be developing my own system here with this... I'm stoned. Chookies! I like it. 
 Every one talking about seeds has got me itching to pop some more. I suppose I could. I do have a GSC by blimburn. OF8 said he had a good strain from them. Maybe the trainwrecks and some sunrise daydream? Cherry Og and a Boss Hogg.... Anyone grown out Delicious gear? I've got a sugar candy I think. Maybe it's sugar black Rose? They're out of Spain I think. Looks like they got a bunch of cups winners in the stable. 
 I'm rambling along, sorry. Maybe I pull out some more triple lemons? I'm gonna go get my seed jar.  
 Things are slowing down on the home front. I should have more time available now. More brain power to apply, hopefully lol. I need a manic swing right about now.... Seeds seeds seeds seeds.


----------



## novitius (Dec 1, 2019)

Why not just run em over a screen and then do the old newspaper shuffle?
I'll break then buds down like 90s commercial grade ,do just what ya said and process them along!


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Nov -- Maybe some light reading about such things as Synthetic seed -- Tissue Culture --To understanding what makes a plant male or female maybe even some reading about  genetic doubling -- In that vein maybe "The Secrets of The Pink Kush" - by Billy Bud-- or study how they make seedless watermelon or them bigass strawberries-- Same process applied to weed is what I'm after -- Franken Weed !
If I make a tetraploid -- I can be sure no one else has it -- 
Genetic doubling is a crap shoot -- but - it's gonna be the future of weed !-- Big Pharma gonna genetically double highly desirable plants -- I predict they end up at 5n - They put a genetic maker in it and all plants descended from it will carry that genetic marker -- Then they patent that marker -- So like the farm seed companies U have to buy seed from them every year -- They already started down that path with "Terminator Seed" -- made just like seedless watermelons!-- They can not be bred - They will produce no seed !


----------



## novitius (Dec 1, 2019)

I got some books on the way. The cannabis breeders bible and marijuana botany. Amazon has a new book coming in January about breeding. I can't recall what it is at the moment. They have a few more. K and dj shorts books are next on my list. 
 I'll leave y'all alone with the dang questions. At least for now. Haha! Enjoy your Sunday morning everyone!


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Got 40 grams of decarb -- a big sack of empty gel caps and a stick !-- Packing caps !-- for awhile !


----------



## novitius (Dec 1, 2019)

People do really like them caps up here Keef. I found a 2 finger bag of auto bud I forgot about. It's matured well but still tasted green ish. But the haze is definitely there in the buzz. Kinda has me revisiting my thoughts on autos. Maybe they just need to have a really long cure to show what they're worth. I know all bud benefits from long cure but maybe the auto requires it. I suppose I'll get some more freebies of something auto eventually.
 Back to caps lol! I used that but to make them before. I gave them all away. I made like 200 I think? I took quite a few but they couch locked me so I stopped after a bit. I'm gonna use my trim this time to make more.


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Things are changing in Texas and I started tbis journey with the plan of growing weed as a second career -- Growing can get expensive and I quickly learned that it is real easy for a pot farmer to be weed rich and money poor !-- So I decided to revert back to what worked when I use to move Mexican brick weed-- I need a dealer to take my weed and bring me money -- I think every grower who ends up with excess should have a way of getting rid of it and turning it into money for more grow **** as needed !-
- I'm gonna see if I can make me a little living at it !-- Not trying to get rich just pay some bills and grow some weed !--


----------



## Cinister1 (Dec 1, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Hey ofc, good morning...how ya doin Cinister1


Hey! I’m ok. Christmas shopping pretty much done. Now the fued begins. What days who is going where. I could careless just want the grands around but hubby has to work on the 27th and doesn’t want to do it Boxing Day. Family dinamics at its best. Been off the weed for a few weeks now. Was starting to over think to much.  I’m extremely curious by nature but my thought pattern was getting to be unrealistic. Still passing it on to my friends who seem to really like it. Cheers!


----------



## Cinister1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Morning OF’s
Very cold here. Wind hasn’t stopped for over a week. Haven’t had to use the generator yet which is unusual. Folks complained a lot about losing power (24 times last year) so Hydro cut down a bunch of trees along the lines. So far so good. Haven’t even hit the winter season and I’m freezing. Hopefully it’s a mild one. Good to see you all safe and sound as we roll into December. Cheers!


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2019)

novitius said:


> Thanks for the tips on pollen Keef! Why not just leave the male in the bloom room all the time? Are you trying to extend his bloom? I've never considered keeping males. I'm not even sure what all to look for. Vigor, structure, smell, easily clones and maybe trichs if it makes them? BB Bb bb right? The dominant/recessive thing. I'm pretty sure I'll be developing my own system here with this... I'm stoned. Chookies! I like it.
> Every one talking about seeds has got me itching to pop some more. I suppose I could. I do have a GSC by blimburn. OF8 said he had a good strain from them. Maybe the trainwrecks and some sunrise daydream? Cherry Og and a Boss Hogg.... Anyone grown out Delicious gear? I've got a sugar candy I think. Maybe it's sugar black Rose? They're out of Spain I think. Looks like they got a bunch of cups winners in the stable.
> I'm rambling along, sorry. Maybe I pull out some more triple lemons? I'm gonna go get my seed jar.
> Things are slowing down on the home front. I should have more time available now. More brain power to apply, hopefully lol. I need a manic swing right about now.... Seeds seeds seeds seeds.


Its Sugar Black rose. I have it. I got it from Baked Beans Genetics in Spain. Oh good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey Cinister -- U need to put some grow lights on your Christmas list !-- We turn U into an inside grower with a perpetual grow !

More about my grow plan -- Part of it is production --Hard hitting 60 day finishers -- 4 part rotation and crank it out !-- 
That's basically just to pay the bills and buy equipment- the income producing side of the grow -- Then I'm sure I'll want a part to maybe grow some sativas or what I think of as the private grow - grow what pleases me on that section !-- 
I also want to set up a processing section -- trim / dry / hash/ -extract / package !-- Not even sure where to start on that ?-- Every grower needs a niche -- I seem to be being pushed toward MMJ -- So how does one develop a medical market in a prohibition state ?- I'm kinda trying to work that out myself --


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Good morning OFC

In the 40s and raining today.  I guess I will watch a lot of football and smoke a lot of Purple Punch today.

I am tempted to start indoor grow early this year.  Local dispensaries have Magic Melon, Lemongrass and Purple Punch clones in stock.  I would need to put a heater in my shop....

Enjoy this day friends!


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Time to refill the pipe !-- I like when people talk about what they smoking but my grow ain't producing yet and saying what I'm smoking might be saying too much !-- Still not up to packing caps -- I got a big sack of trim I make them out of !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2019)

I found a contender for cherry. That glazed black cherries from Kief Sweat genetics is the real deal cherry cookies. The plant and bud structure make this a winner for sure


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Burnin1 - Might as well get a heater -- U know U want to get back to it !-- It's in all of us !-- Get one those gas space heaters and a bottle of propane -- Seems to me that would be increasing the available C02 while warming the place ?--


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Glazed Black Cherries ?-- Oh yeah !-- That fit in the diner grow just fine ?--


----------



## novitius (Dec 1, 2019)

umbra said:


> Its Sugar Black rose. I have it. I got it from Baked Beans Genetics in Spain. Oh good morning OFC


This is what I have https://www.deliciousseeds.com/del_en/sugar-candy.html

Sugar black Rose x caremello


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 1, 2019)

Diner Growing... I like it! All the yum yums all the time! Cookies and lemonade and cheese and cherry pies oh my!


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

That's the plan Stinky !-- There's so much choice in what to grow-- Started out wanting just fast finishing indicas- that doesn't cut the choice down enough -- So I come up with flavors and smells U would find in a diner -- There's still so much to choose from !-- I don't much care who bred them or what they called -- I want U to be able to tell me what it is !--
Cherry pie-- Strawberry Short Cake etc !-- Still plenty to choose from !

Edit -- making caps


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2019)

novitius said:


> This is what I have https://www.deliciousseeds.com/del_en/sugar-candy.html
> 
> Sugar black Rose x caremello


mine is Salmon River OG x Sugar Black rose


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

I think of strange **** sometimes when I get high !-- Why would someone want to ferment Sugar Frosted Flakes ?-- If someone did I wonder how it would turn out -- Breakfast liqour ? -- Cinnamon Toast Crunch ?-- I got a sick mind !-- but-- I gots to know !


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2019)

LOL. There is a restaurant in Philly, on U of P campus, only serves cereal. Its called Cereality


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2019)

Good morning, well the Tennessee kids got to see some snow this morning and drive in it. Maybe an inch out there. I am relaxing in a very wonderful way. How can Lambs bread make you speedy and relaxed at the same time.  I want to unload the living room and decorate, just the hearth. Our daughter isn't coming home and I am sad. She starts a new job this week so won't be able to take her week off like usual. I  bet she is glad to have an excuse so as not to have to meet our new kids. lol  Our son has met them. Oh well, i hope i don't pout too long. I get on my nerves LOL.  I ate too much sugar..ick.  Thank you for listening.


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2019)

Keef, strawberry is under control. Have Rez dog's strawberry diesel and Bruce Banner


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Tired of packing caps !-- Fed the dogs and chased a dose of caps with some pumpkin pie !-- Strawberry weed ?- That would be too cool I never had strawberry !-- I ain't even pretending I can keep it below the legal limit when Texas roll over !- -- Didn't pay much attention to it during prohibition-- What makes U think I'm suddenly be all legal and stuff ?-- U didn't catch me during prohibition and I just get better  --Screw a limit  I just stay hid !-- Staying hid is grow security !-- U don't need to even know I grow !--
I can't even keep it to 6 fruit flavors -- Did I say I'm need a lime ? - I am !-- I tried to make a list of stuff for the diner grow -- ran outta room !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2019)

another project, lol. Key lime pie x black lime reserve


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 1, 2019)

umbra said:


> another project, lol. Key lime pie x black lime reserve


Omg that sounds spectacular. 
Add it to the pie case at the Dank Delicatessen and Diner!


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm need a bigger grow !-- Bigger grow mean more lights more everything -- I like growing but I really wish there was someone else to pay for it -- I'm at maybe $350 per square yard to set up !-- I need to get my hustle back on -- In Texas there's some people sitting on they money waiting to get into legal weed -- Keep waiting !-- I'm not !-- Longer they wait more it will cost them !-- I'm in the trenches doing it !--I'm the one taking the risk !
I'm also the one got da **** !


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

There should be like a tangerine or something - Orange is kinda common ?-- Maybe an orange type variant with some kind of twist ?-- Maybe an orange cream or something like a dream cycle ?

Edit :-- Vanilla Icing ?-- I'm need a bigger piece of paper !


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Say it again !-- The Cuervo Gold and the fine Columbian ....

Dirty Work


So Steely Dan it is !


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2019)

Its vanilla frosting, lol. I got sour tangie and tangie Louie


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2019)

12/01 seems like a good day to plant seeds.
Mango haze cbd, mimosa and ? I need to look in the vault, ok plastic drawer.


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2019)

lol I was thinking the same thing. SFV OG, GSC thin mint, mimosa x bunch of grapes, fruity pebbles og x apricot head


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

I am so over seed plants !-- I'm ready to get these things sexed and back to cloning!-- Being in a prohibition state they a nessassary evil -- I gotta grow them before I start cutting on them !--
Umbra that Sundae Driver -x- BOG is a mutant -- I never seen such a stout plant -- She got big bones !-- She gonna  want to get big !-- She built stronger than that Black Star -x- Apricot Head and it is no slouch !-- Looks like a body building plant -- got big - everything !-- Got 2 more grape crosses to sex -- Candy Cane and Black Berry Banana - Then I can move on to the colored grow -- In a week another batch goes to bloom !-- Gonna get crowded in there !- Probably only have room to sex a couple at a time !-- The group a month in looking good -- They getting frosty already !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

"F-ing" with Fox ? -- I just can't help myself !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 1, 2019)

Nightfall and the 24 hour storm is starting to come in. Just watching the snow come down in the gathering dusk. No fire in the fire pit this evening.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 1, 2019)

Keef said:


> Say it again !-- The Cuervo Gold and the fine Columbian ....
> 
> Dirty Work
> 
> So Steely Dan it is !


Hey Nineteen! My favorite band of all time


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

A Diner could have medical staff  ?--Or a patron might be a nurse ?-- See how I just slid Nurse Larry into a diner grow ? 
Sun is out temp maybe low 60s high 50s -- 4 deer in the yard last night - told the nephew if U shoot one I'm not helping U dress it !-- 
I'm more of a pork / beef/ CKN kinda guy !
All ways thinking about grow security I looked at some goats yesterday-- Turned out they wasn't the meanass evil fire snorting goats I'm looking for !-but Keef won't that goat get U too ?-- Dog shock collar -- I believe it won't take long for us to come to an understanding ?-- - Need some them bigass CKNs too !-- Got the nephew prowling the pawn shops - Uncle Keef need a bigass pressure cooker and some copper line !-- Strickly for RSO !-- OK maybe not ALL for RSO ?--


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 1, 2019)

All I can think of with this diner talk...


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Stinky need some of those KFC scented fire place logs to warm up in front of !-- I think I would like KFC scented logs !
The Dank Diner ?-- I like it !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 1, 2019)

Keef there's a breeding project that won't take up space in your veg room,  black jersey giant hen x a really angry ayem cemani rooster, end up with a flock of grumpy three foot monsters who are invisible in the dark. Crack the Ripper will think the demons of heck are chasing him back into the Church to repent.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 1, 2019)

Guard chickens keef!!!
The kids are gone home and we’re home alone on this rainy day...how bout a movie, a doobie and a glass of something cold...or maybe just a nap...cheers old farts!
Bought some seeds, Zkittles and Lambs Bread...next run! Or maybe sooner if I can figure a new place to grow’m...I wanna find a place to clone so I can try to keep somethin goin...


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

1st U got to get past the goats !-- Been there !-- Snorting demon from he'll coming out the darkness ?-- U will want to be somewhere else !
25 lb angry CKNs with 3 inch spurs  guarding they supply of fermented corn ?-- they not really guard CKNs -- they just gonna be there to eat the fermented grain and get smoker fat --
Before U ever decide to hit my place --What U got to ask yourself is -- Do U feel Lucky Punk ?-- It may not stop the determined but you'll have to work for it ! -- I can't stop U but I can probably get your licence plate number and come for a visit during the witching hour ?--- I do like game cams !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Yeah RE we got to get U cloning !-- I still think a 6-8 ft long broken chest freezer could be stood up on end and turned into a grow cabinet pretty easy -- Shame U couldn't get one that still worked with a thermostat that would keep it in the 60s/70s -- U could put in lights duct fans and all --


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2019)

Music outta left field ?

Lorena Mckennitt ----
 Mummers Dance
&
Highwayman


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 1, 2019)

Coming down fast and hard now. Six inches on the fire pit and the first town plow just rumbled by. Fun commute tomorrow


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 2, 2019)

Fortunately I’m below the usual snow line...we only occasionally get a bit of snow though it’s pretty common just 10 or 15 miles up the road...that works for me...I don’t envy those who have to drive in that stuff...


----------



## thegloman (Dec 2, 2019)

Good morning yall!
We got a little snow too but only about an inch.
I take my truck in today to repair the deer damage.  A little over 3 grand out of my pocket.  I believe Ill upgrade my insurance after this one.   Ouch!


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 2, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone....That is a hard lick gloman...these modern vehicles are so expensive...small hickey and they want $$$$$ to fix it. All that snow sure is pretty....but I know the down side to it as well....be careful on that commute SA....lonely feeling sitting in a ditch waiting on a tow. Keef you just gotta get some of that chicken and waffle flavor cannabis....I would like to grow it as well....move next to a KFC and  who would ever know. So many strains and so little time! Cyber Monday....hmmmm...steady boy...you do not need to build a new computer...hands shaking as I type lol. Wishing all a pain and stress  free day!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 2, 2019)

14 inches on the ground, 12 hours to go before it is all snowed out. We could hit 20" total. At least the X is a beast in this stuff and I made it to work on time... But I'd so much prefer a lazy snow day of girl scout cookies and hot cocoa!


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

Morning OFC -- it was an electric blanket kinda night !-- It's cold -- I don't like it !
Someone said wasabi yesterday -- I been wanting sushi ever since !-- Dam U !-- Dogs trying to crowd me out the electric blanket -- It ain't happening !-- Coffee --caps and the pipe -- Far as I got on a plan today !-- Gloman sounds like U need a cage up front of that truck -- Kinda like a snow plow - Hit the deer and keep going !- 
I ain't got time for this !- Coffee getting cold !-- Wake and Bake !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 2, 2019)

Good morning all. We went to the kids 9 months clean NA meeting last night. These kids are stars... they really have made an impression in this state. Good for them. I am proud of them.  Started some seeds yesterday. yay. Hope you are all warm enough.. burry out there. just a skiff of snow..  I need more coffee and perhaps a puff.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

Bout half way thru making this batch of caps !-- I might put some blues on and finish -- We started on another grow room yesterday -- Where we blooming just not big enough -Not enough head room --
I still might end up moving the whole grow to my new place-- The nephew is picking right up on growing but he deals -- Too many people be coming around to have a grow at the same place !-- So I view this new grow room as temporary -- He will find out growing and selling at the same place is a recipe for trouble !-- What I got in mind is I grow it he sell it and we split the take -Actually I want him ( or another dealer ) to run distribution and handle a team of street dealers -- 
I plan to insulate myself from the selling side --Give up some profit for security !---I can just grow more to make up for the loss --  That's just how it has to be down in the grow trenches of the prohibition states !-- One day we be free too but sadly that is not today !


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

G-L-O-R-I-A
Baby Please Don't Go
 8675309 --
Got stuck in my head so I'm passing it on !


----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Raining 5th day straight, another week or more of rain coming.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

Umbra -- U seemed to get a kick out my story of $200 clones -- I got an even better story !-- Every place is different - I don't even know how to set this up ?-- Anyway

Last week the nephew came in telling me the central computer thing on his truck was out and had to be replaced -- $500 for the part and $150 to have the dealership program it !-- He a wrench twister so he do his own work -
When U got a dealer around U can explore new markets and products -- I been tossing an idea around in my head and wondering -- So I did a market test -- They smoke a lot of that Mexican brick around here because it's cheap -- They call it Reggie !-- Uncle Keef rolled about 100- 150 joints ---I told him the story is -- The reason this comes prerolled is because it was a seed crop from breeding and the farmer tore it all to pieces digging out seed - So he just rolling it up so no one see it and selling bulk joints--
 So I reinvented the dime bag if U will ?--but-- because of inflation it'll cost U a quarter ?-- A pack of 5  prerolled joints for $25 !-- I called it "Everyday Weed" !
Now me and U both  know them joints was trim ?- $5 trim joints -Ain't that a hoot ?-They want more !--- It's not the market I'm after so it was a one shot thing  --That's my medicine weed --I'm after a slice of the top end market --but I find it very funny !-- Truck part been ordered !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

One guy bought 40 joints and $100 worth of cannacaps - at 3 for $5 -- pretty good return on trim weed ?
Might have to go to 2 for $5 !-- 3 melting them !- I figure $5 for a buzz that last hours is a good deal -- Many seem to agree !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 2, 2019)

Good mornin ofc...yep, more rain...but then it is wintertime...
Rose, there aren’t many like you...I wish there were more...


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

Sour Dubb in da pipe !-- Seems like a good day to get too high ?-- I'm working on it !- Still chilly out there -- got no new girls yet but Blackberry Banana and Candy Cane both look girlish to me but I been wrong before -- I get these 2 girls I'm pretty much done -- I got the colored group yet to sex but no hurry -- I got what I need for now -- Need to be looking at houses this week -- This travel trailer living is getting old !--


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Good morning OFC

It rained all night and is still raining this morning.

I know an old friend who lives in the country about 30 miles from me.   He has dogs, but they are not used to protect his grow.   His grow is protected by geese around his grow area.  They are very loud and very vicious.  He has never been ripped off.   Geese are very AGRESSIVE.  Ask anyone who lives in the country. 



2RedEyes said:


> Rose, there aren’t many like you...I wish there were more...


I totally agree with you 2 Red.

Stay dry and stoned today everyone.


----------



## novitius (Dec 2, 2019)

Morning OFC!Rosebud Lambsbread sounds efficient! I'm gonna look into those. Keef, I did the same through high school. 200 for a QP. Turned into $5 half Gram doobie. We did alright with those.  It's snow raining here. It's impossible to move in all this muck!


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 2, 2019)

saw an add this morning for a $50 half ounce..not pre-rolled but pre-ground...you know it’s shake...inside a fancy nice looking little ziplock pouch is a small pack of rolling papers and even included some little filter/crutch....and of course a half oz of shake...


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

U ain't sneaking around some geese without everybody knowing U there !-- They ain't scared of U either !-


----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2019)

The winery I go to has peacocks. They are very loud and very aggressive. Scared the snot out of me the first time one started screeching in the bushes next to me.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 2, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> saw an add this morning for a $50 half ounce..not pre-rolled but pre-ground...you know it’s shake...inside a fancy nice looking little ziplock pouch is a small pack of rolling papers and even included some little filter/crutch....and of course a half oz of shake...



I saw some cones on sale at a dispensary for 5 bucks.  I checked out the label and it said made with sugar leaves.   I guess you get what you pay for.  It used to be they only sold shake to make edibles with.  The bags would say shake, not sugar leaves.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

Smoked Goose ?-- I could do that !-- Instead of a CKN pen I also put some geese and a couple turkeys in it - guinea hens ?-- - No Peacocks !-- U can't ignore that scream -- I don't like it !-- Some bigass CKNs I be fine !-- Just need something to eat fermented corn !-- That I can eat !- and plenty Eggs !---Can I get fertile pheasant eggs ?---Smoked Keef and Smoked Pheasant ?-- I could work with that ?-- Maybe some quail ?-- I'm thinking cinder block smokehouse ?-


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 2, 2019)

Afternoon Folks... Guinea make good alarm systems as well...they are not aggressive as geese but make plenty noise when sounding the alarm over intruders. Splendid day here...hit about 50* a bit of high haze but other wise clear. Went for a new prescription at Optometrist....basically same prescription  as first one in 1976..eyes have not changed...charged me $80.00 bucks and blinded me with lights. I am used to the dilation...but he hit me with a second set of drops and woo hoo...light sensitivity supreme! Thinking on a online purchase this time for new glasses. I burned up a pair burning leaves the other day is what brought all this on lol.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

I see pretty good far off but without readers I don't see so good up close !-- My arms aren't long enough for me to focus on words in a book or something !-- Burned your glasses ? -- U was high wasn't U Cuz ?--


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

U know what U get when U cross an auto with a roderalis ?-- It's a joke but I haven't figured out the punch line yet !- Why would someone do such a thing ?-- I gotta admit there are things about weed don't make a lick of sense to me -- Roderalis?-- Give me a break !-- Why has it not been wiped from the face of the earth ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

Sunset Sherbert -x- BOG and Black Star -x- Apricot Head got square stems !-- 4 lobes that feel square !-- I seen it before but never this pronounced !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 2, 2019)

I have that apricot cross in bean form , can't wait to see for myself. New sweatshop LED came today, cheap little $65 thing, white daylight, foldable... perfect for a breeder box. Just gonna toss it in the attic veg room for extra light for now while I clean out a closet on the second floor.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

I see an indica -- on steroids !-- Gonna make fat dinner plate sized leaves !-- Known for the heavy bud breaking limbs ?-- She look like she could hold the weight ?--  clones be popping roots any day -- I see a whole run of it in my future !-- Might sling her back into bloom next week ?-- I got my cuts -- let's see what she got -- how long she take to finish and such ? --
I'm need new and better lights !-- I gotta say this dam dirt is much more forgiving than water ?-- I'm still thinking 4 low angled recirculating drip and drain tables with 4 grow spots each - maybe coco coir or maybe just baked clay balls ?-- Only thing I don't like about dirt is humidity control -- Almost need a dehumidifier with inside dirt ?-- I told the nephew my aero cloners got 34 grow holes each -- I got 2 out -- I said Cuz -- Any idea where we could put 68 White Indica clones outside ?-- Should I get out a couple more cloners ?-- Take cuts at the 1st of the year and take them outside in spring !-- Told him if I root a bunch of clones they not for U to sell OK ?-- I could do a hundred ?-- She got that many cuts on her right now --No !-  That would be over the legal plant count and U know I'm stickler about stuff like that !--

Edit :-- White Indica (WI-X-BBSL)-- Way I count that's one plant !-- U can only have 5 or 6 plants in a free state ?-- That ain't right !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 2, 2019)

High as a Georgia pine buddy...I have mild Myopia and can see up close fine...so I take them off and the fun starts.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

U see I be wanting one those little 2 seater bush planes -- They won't trade for weed so U have to turn weed into money to give them !-- Nick when I get it reved up -- at my signal !-- Cut me loose !--
Get me one those Tree Top Flyers !
The government taught me and they taught me right !-Stay down below the trees and U just might just be alright !

The Army taught Keef how to fly a helicopter !- - Back in the day when we flew -- "Nap of the Earth "--100 mph - 3 feet off the ground -- no wheels !- So maybe I used to be an adrenalin junky ?- Theme park thrill ride got nothing for me !
What kind of flawed system would let somebody like me slip thru they ridgid application system ?


----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2019)

So that's another breeding project, thanks for reminding me HP. The piney weed project. '79 XMAS bud x pine tar kush


----------



## thegloman (Dec 2, 2019)

- I gotta admit there are things about weed don't make a lick of sense to me -- Roderalis?-- Give me a break !-- Why has it not been wiped from the face of the earth ?[/QUOTE]

lol
Cuz some of us poor shlubs live in a place that has too much mold to control.
An early flowering crop like an auto can be the difference of having and not having if you have to grow outdoors here.
I prefer a photo but here you just can't get them to mature without getting the dreaded mold.  (Unless you use chemicals)


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

I know Gloman - Being a cloner and growing inside they just no good to me !-
Got myself a new girl for the harem - I watch her a couple more days to see if she hermie but she probably won't !
She be -- SR91-X ( MZR-x-BBSL)
Mom was --Sangarara Reserve times 91 Dragons --a high class Indica outta Peru --
For the dad - I used Mazar -i- Shariff of Lebonese Blond Hash fame as the mom - She a giant indica !--and BBSL as his dad !-He post to upgrade anything he touch - He did !--Then bred a boy from that to SR 91 !--
Cuz I found another straw of NS-x- BBSL seed -- I be bringing it in if I don't get what I want from this one !


----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2019)

Made ham soup with the leftovers. Cut the bone in half with a saw. Gave each dog a piece. Couple of happy pups.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

Still trying to work out a low sodium-- low protien food for my boys -- Right now I'm thinking CKN and rice with only a little CKN and maybe add a can of low sodium mixed veggies ?-- Stew it up good - A little research into what they use in the hospital when low sodium low protein diet is needed for people and go from there ?-- I still sneak my biggest boy Jake a piece of CKN jerky when I can -- The vets recommendation was feed them the special diet can food !-and buy that expensive **** from her !--- Doctors ?- Make me wanna slap them around !-- OK so I have to figure it out on my own ?-- Low sodium and low protein just like for people and make it into something they'll eat ?

Getting cold again !


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

I know there's fancier ways to partake but I gotta tell U - Ain't nothing wrong with a homemade beer bottle bong !
'Scuse me !-- While I kiss the sky !


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 2, 2019)

I only harvested 3 of the 6 " Banjo"  I grew due to being out of town a lot this year.   I cracked a jar and rolled a joint tonight.   This has a great terp profile.  Very earthy with a touch of fruit. It got me stoned as hell as well as being very tasty.  

Lemongrass is one I am dying to grow as well as Magic Melon.   Every year there are so many new strains I want to grow.  ha ha
https://darkheartnursery.com/strains/lemongrass/

The flavor of the "Banjo" makes me want to bong some tonight.  I may be up late enjoying this.


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

The stem on my bong wasn't very long so I put a piece of air line on it so it reach almost to the bottom !-- Bubble bubble toil and trouble !-- Then I put about a 3 foot extension air  hose on the hitter !-- -- I sit it on the coffee table -- fire it up and sit back and relax !-- Still tend to take too big a toke and I know better -- Water cools the smoke so it is not as irritating so U take a bigger toke and it choke U up anyway !
I'm quit hitting that thing so hard !-- It's Other Keef's fault !-- I'm smoking for 2 here !-- He take way too many caps too !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 2, 2019)

Keef, if they see you eating it, they’ll want it for themselves...
I’m with you burnin, just too many flavors...for the little guy to wrap around...my son-in-law just bought about 3 acres on the top of a hill nearby with a great southern exposure and he wants me to help him set up a personal grow for his wife...he rarely partakes and usually only some kind of edible, she smokes and she and I were the ones sneaking off the most over the holiday...so we’re gonna give a go outdoor there this spring and see...


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

RE -- I don't know how many plants U have in mind but U can use what U got as a nursery -- Start sex and clone so they ready for outside after the last freeze !-- Do like the Gloman did and use a tractor to dig planting holes - Then I think he filled the holes with composted forest products -- if I remember right ?-- He the only pot farmer I know who use a tractor to grow weed !-- He grow Bigass Plants !-- I saw the pics !-- I think a 20 footer is well within his range !-- How many 20 footers do U want to grow ?-- I know where he got them seed !-- Some was Waldo's chillin's !---Chain saw weed !-- Timber !!-- Have U climbing it using a hatchet to chop off trichomes !


----------



## Keef (Dec 2, 2019)

Peach Mint !-- Throwing down the gauntlet !-- That's a challenge Umbra !-- I think it would be quite popular -- 
U could maybe name it after a president who got peached ?
Nixon ?-- No !-- Clinton ?-- No -- Got to be one around somewhere ? -- Wouldn't it be funny if we had a president with peach colored skin and some peach fuzz on his head ?
Back to Peach Mint !-- Come on Umbra !-- Peach Mint Cuz !-- Peach --- Mint !


----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2019)

You got me thinking …


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 3, 2019)

Keef said:


> Do like the Gloman did and use a tractor to grow weed !-- He grow Bigass Plants !-- I saw the pics !-- I think a 20 footer is well within his range !-- How many 20 footers do U want to grow ?-- I know where he got them seed !-- Some was Waldo's chillin's !---Chain saw weed !-- Timber !!-- Have U climbing it using a hatchet to chop off trichomes !


Lol, you gotta way wit words keef...”using a hatchet to chop off trichomes”...!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 3, 2019)

Lol
Ill tell you what, those big girlz were awesome untill the mold got them.  Over 100lbs had to be burned.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 3, 2019)

Good morning yall!
I have 2 that didn't bust thru the dirt yet so I'm germinating some ghost train haze #9 too to take their place.  

Its HARD to control plant count when there's so many ya just gotta try!    Got 13 now but after sexing I figure Ill lose about half to males.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 3, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Nice cool morning here about 32* I believe...another week of the house staying comfortable with little heat or air-conditioning.....certainly cannot complain on that. Smoking on some Lemon Hashplant this morning...becoming a morning favorite as it cures...Lemon chiffon taste now...nice face throbbing buzz. 100 pounds is a terrible loss!...I only want to burn it in a bong. Growing out doors certainly has its risk. Off for a walk...Peace ya'll


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I woke to a flurry of texts about my death, lol. Guy on facebook contacting friends and family saying I'm seriously dying. I banned the guy 4 years ago because of this stuff. He thinks telling my sisters I'm dead is funny, my sisters don't think its too funny and neither do I.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 3, 2019)

Turnabout is fair play.
Contact his utility co. and report his death and cut service.
Let him Try to prove he's alive.  Its much harder than one would think.


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2019)

His wife might not like that much, lol. I hear its cold in Idaho


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- 
Umbra it was sad to hear of your passing !-- 
Writing it down Gloman !-- Report them as dead and cut they power !- U a sick man !-- I like it !
It's cold !-- Dogs hogging the electric blanket !
U had good intentions about sticking to the legal plant count !-- U tried !-- Now put it behind U and grow some weed !
I'm need more coffee !- I am not ready to start this day yet !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 3, 2019)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC !--
> Umbra it was sad to hear of your passing !--
> Writing it down Gloman !-- Report them as dead and cut they power !- U a sick man !-- I like it !
> It's cold !-- Dogs hogging the electric blanket !
> ...



There's a section in the anarchist cook book about turning the game on to somebody who by all rights needs to "go away".
Its WAY too easy to cause Real problems for ppl without getting your fingers dirty.

Talk about dogs being hogs......my 2 have pretty much run me out of my bed!
My back is bad so I sleep on the floor while my rotten dogs sleep in my bed!   How messed up is That? lol


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 3, 2019)

Go0d morning OFC

Raining still.

Lay back and groove on a rainy day.....


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

One day maybe I get me one those dab rigs -- I'm a little afraid though !-- Getting stoned and "F-ing" with a blow torch don't sound too healthy to me ?-- Caps must be kicking in ?-- More coffee !-- work on this bong some !-- I ain't ready for this day yet !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

Cool Burnin1 -- We'll go with rain !

Still Raining -- Jonny Lang


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

This Sour Dubb is too sticky for joints -- This is bong weed !-- Time for a refill!
Just a warning ?-- I'm get real high today !-- I go check the grow later but that's about all the plans I got !-- Not moving very well yet anyway !-- Sunny day in the mud hole warming to low 60s -- I need to get in my grow boxes and find another working light -- U can get a lot little plants under one light but when they start growing they need more room and more lights -- U know when U got too many for the light -- Things rapidly getting outta hand with the grow !-- I'm after 2 more girls then we gotta get some **** outta veg and fill the other half of bloom on the 8th  -- Might get the girls might not ?-- I'm about to run outta time !-- 
Looking forward to seeing how this blueberry chocolate turns out -- I've got 2 girls - maybe one be better than the other ?-- Who knows ?


----------



## novitius (Dec 3, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Turnabout is fair play.
> Contact his utility co. and report his death and cut service.
> Let him Try to prove he's alive.  Its much harder than one would think.


BAHAHAHAHAHAH Brilliant Gloman! Im about to make some phone calls. I be back later...


----------



## novitius (Dec 3, 2019)

Good morning OFC! 
hahaahahaaha... still chuckling @thegloman 
Here's a shot fromthe eye in the sky. 




You see the 1 on the far left corner, all spindly and such. Looks like a boy to me! The LSD, BoC and White Strawberries have stretched above and beyond the lamps. I'm gonna try something like tying them to their neighbor's pot. It'll be an attempt at getting them down under the light. The short stacks are going up onto pedestals this evening. None of the short 3 have stretched a bit. I really want to get in there and take a look at my triple lemon.


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

All white Nov - they look like Christmas trees !
I been doing some thinking this morning about making a run of coconut wine when I open the brewery back up !--
5 lbs of Baker's sweetened coconut chips -- If I remember right I boiled it then filtered it then put it in the fridge to solidify the oil so I could remove it -- After I remove the oil I can add the yeast when it cools- then just do it like the rest !-- Sweeten it at the end with the water part of Coco Lopez --
Use the sweet coconut oil to chase caps -- Should coconut wine be flat or bubbly ?

They got coconut weed ?-- I would like that !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 3, 2019)

I watched a broadcast of a guy in Cali. who is actually fermenting weed.  He reported it took a VERY long time but it not only picked up the terps, it also extracted some of the cannabinoids. ie. THC and CBD.
I think I'd like to try a glass.
Ya KNOW there's an excess of weed if they making wine out of buds.   And we gotta pay 60 bucks an 1/8th at the dispo


----------



## novitius (Dec 3, 2019)

I would be remiss if I did not at least taste cannabis wine


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2019)

Keef said:


> One day maybe I get me one those dab rigs -- I'm a little afraid though !-- Getting stoned and "F-ing" with a blow torch don't sound too healthy to me ?-- Caps must be kicking in ?-- More coffee !-- work on this bong some !-- I ain't ready for this day yet !--


They make an electric dab setup that you dial in the temperature. That way you can vape the lower temp terpenes


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2019)

novitius said:


> I would be remiss if I did not at least taste cannabis wine


The hemp beer isn't all that great.


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

Stick a nice bud or 2 into the wine bottles -- put them in the oven and decarb bottle and all -- After they cool fill the bottle up with something to show off your work - Like clear coconut wine !-- Not admitting to nothing - just proposing a theory !-- sweet electric coconut wine ?---Been concentrated down to maybe 60-70 proof  -Make U eat **** and howl at the moon --- Just saying ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 3, 2019)

I had some weed wine on a recent camping trip...it was less than spectacular...I think I’d rather have a doobie and a glass of wine...pretty sure it was not fermented weed but just wine infused somehow with thc...and It was not a high concentration if I recall...


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

THEM -- Baby Please Don't Go !

Getting kinda high in the mud hole !-- I'm with RE about the smoke the weed and drink the wine but U gotta give the peeps what they want ?


----------



## novitius (Dec 3, 2019)

I've had hempen ale before and that certainly wasn't spectacular.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 3, 2019)

Infusing with weed doesn't sound that great as far as having a crafted product.  Anybody can put rso in stuff.  Fermenting the buds now, that's special.   I can't really see it being a high return investment, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

I just can't see it !-- Yeast eat sugar and make alcohol -- Not enough sugar in weed to ferment just weed !-- Nothing for the yeast to eat means no fermentation --no alcohol !--


----------



## Steves grow (Dec 3, 2019)

Anyone tried the NOVA by Ardent to decarb?????  Be nice to reduce smell or at least be able to move smell out of kitchen  per the boss (wife). she be right......  1 ounce max but I can live with that......  good to catch up on a few days read


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

What up Steve !-- Yo Cuz -- decarb in a jar !-- just loosen the screw on lid some so it don't blow up -- Still have a little smell but not near as bad !-- I decarb at  275 at about an hour if it's in a jar -- I have come to like the smell but I get your point !


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2019)

Just had a job interview without knowing it, lol. Started a conversation with a woman about transmycardial revascularization. She knew more about it than I did. lol. Keef knows what I'm talking about. It has come a long way.


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

We was doing it but I bet it has come a long way !-- They using a lazer to drill new blood vessels thru heart muscle ?-
- Try to revitalize damaged areas -- I still had to pour the sloppy snow cone on the heart to make it quit beating -- Then have a hand in that frozen stuff holding the heart while the doc worked on it till I couldn't feel my hand anymore !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2019)

Steves grow said:


> Anyone tried the NOVA by Ardent to decarb?????  Be nice to reduce smell or at least be able to move smell out of kitchen  per the boss (wife). she be right......  1 ounce max but I can live with that......  good to catch up on a few days read


LOL, a $200 coffee mug. LOL say it ain't so, lol. Going to pee on myself, lol. Dang, lol. I can't help it. Tears from laughing making it hard to see the keyboard, lol. Say it ain't so, lol.


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2019)

https://www.bing.com/search?q=+NOVA...s=n&sk=&cvid=b1379a80465941b7b0fad7ca957a7a4e


----------



## thegloman (Dec 3, 2019)

Hey steve,
I have heard of someone using the nova. They were new to the world of weed and said they liked it and there was much less smell.
I however do like keef does and put my weed in a sturdy glass jar. (Canning jar)  screw down the lid and put it in the oven.
Very little smell unless you open the jar before it cools off.   No it doesn't explode.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 3, 2019)

I’ve been doing that in my instant pot...if your makin butter or oil, you can just add that to the same jar for infusion...


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

Public Service Announcement !--
 Hello Ms. Brandi !


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm still beating my head against the wall on a high CBD fast finishing Indica-- There needs to be a field test to show CBD/THC content -- Isolating the highest CBD girl is gonna be hard not being able to test %-- Have to do it the way we always do ?-- Test on yourself !-- My only problem with that is dosage - A dose that works for me would melt others !-- 
Still don't have a plan !-- Easiest thing for me would be to smuggle in a cut of a tested high CBD plant !-- One day maybe Texas take they foot off my neck and let me work ?
I wasn't planning on MMJ but I keep getting pushed that way so why fight it !


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2019)

You already know what a fast finishing indica hi CBD is, you just don't like it, lol. Roadside ruderalis, lol.


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

OK that's true !- Roderalis ( spit -spit)-- I ain't growing that **** !-- Or hemp !-- I got access to some the finest genetics to be had I am not growing roderalis !-- Umbra got me all hot and bothered now -- That ain't even real weed !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm still looking at Ringo's Gift -- 24 to one CBD/THC but it is gonna vary -- I want 24 to one got dammit !-- That would work well with my high THC as an edible- oil or caps !--
Hey I been speaking to a realtor -- We bout to get this show on the road !-- I got my girls or most of them anyway -- This last group - the colored grow can wait to be sexed ! -- - The nephew got a functional continuous grow set up -- A 2 part rotation -- Once a month harvest starting 8 January - If he can keep it going -- Time to set myself back up !-- Still not sure if I'll go back to water pharming or stay in dirt ?--
What I do know is I got me a high class harem - I think there's 8 girls now !-- I always tbought the growing them up and sexing was the hard part - Once I got my girls I clone dahell out them !--


----------



## novitius (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm going to put SSDD into paper towels tonight. Umbra did you selectively pollinate or was it a total orgy like the BoC? Light research reveals 3 pheno to hunt down. What's this butter cut? Am I looking for Buttered blueberry muffin smell?


----------



## novitius (Dec 3, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'm still looking at Ringo's Gift -- 24 to one CBD/THC but it is gonna vary -- I want 24 to one got dammit !-- That would work well with my high THC as an edible- oil or caps !--
> Hey I been speaking to a realtor -- We bout to get this show on the road !-- I got my girls or most of them anyway -- This last group - the colored grow can wait to be sexed ! -- - The nephew got a functional continuous grow set up -- A 2 part rotation -- Once a month harvest starting 8 January - If he can keep it going -- Time to set myself back up !-- Still not sure if I'll go back to water pharming or stay in dirt ?--
> What I do know is I got me a high class harem - I think there's 8 girls now !-- I always tbought the gdowing them up and sexing was the hard part - Once I got my girls I clone dahell out them !--


 I like dirt these days but you did mention running a live res, didn't you? Organic is organic right?


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2019)

Just a straight F2. Best male and female from the pack I had. Pure butter. Like a pad of butter at a diner. Stinky was just saying something about SSDD and I told her you had some that you were sitting on.


----------



## novitius (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm putting 5 into germ. For me, they were truly a gift Umbra. Kill my nerve pain and make me happy too? Why didn't I start these immediately?


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

Buttered blueberry muffins -- That's why I bred GDP-x-BPU to BPU-X-B.B. -- 2 different blueberries - both from Umbra and I figured go thru the seed looking for a blueberry with a twist ?-- I got 3 of them - blueberry girls -- I'd be perfectly happy with fresh blueberry !-- We be seeing what I got ?
2 Blueberry Chocolate girls too - I have no idea what to expect !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

Pat of butter at a diner ?-- Really Umbra ?-- Well It's the diner grow ?-- It fits in my book !--SSSH ---  Super Silver ?? Haze ?--
Still need cookies and cake ?-- and that coffee /tobacco thing -- I been trying to find an angle to slide pine into a diner grow but alas I don't think it fits !-- grape --blueberry- lemon - Need a fine black berry ?-cherry -lime - This gonna be a big diner ain't it ?--

Edit :-- Not a sativa right ?-- I do fast finishing indicas and hybrids !- I don't got time for some 15 week sativa !


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2019)

Keef, you are high. SSDD = sunshine daydream. No SSSH, except sshhhhh!


----------



## Keef (Dec 3, 2019)

Busted Umbra !- How could U tell I was high ?-- Sunshine Day Dream - I got any of that ?-- I know I got grape out the ying yang !- and blueberry -- 3 blueberry - 2 Blueberry Chocolate and that AK Thang - it had a BB dad !- I just want one -- with a hook !- Got to have a hook !
Why U go and accuse me of being high Umbra ?- That's kinda like the pot calling the kettle black ?-- Old Stoner !-- When was the last time U wasn't high ?- -


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2019)

I take caps at bed time so high when I'm sleeping, lol.


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2019)

I see newest member is a brit bike fan, norvin. Norton featherbed frame with a Vincent HRD motor


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 4, 2019)

Good Morning OFC... Swilling coffee and Cherry Bomb this morning...now that is a jolt.....Even the old Jolt cola from the 80's cannot compare...Jolt had twice the sugar and caffeine of regular soda, I think it was fairly short lived...distant cousin of the modern Energy Drinks.This run is growing like crazy...I need to up-pot ahhh ginnn...these Led's are taking a week off veg and one off flower it seems. Well worth the money in my view. @ stevesgrow That Ardent Nova is a nice device to have...I purchased one from E-bay at a lower price...130.00 bucks I think...open box display item.Brand new still in plastic it was. Does a fine job...its pro's would be....efficiency(food oven for 1/4 oz decarb is a waste)...low odor (90% reduction in smell at least)...unattended operation (never over cook your product)...consistence results (food ovens are all a bit different). Cons would be....price....only does 1 ounce or less in a batch....Looks like over priced travel mug (lmao @ Umbra). They all so offer a silicone insert for infusion or decarbing rosin maybe. Necessary...heck no....but if you like high tech toys....heck yeah!...Off for a walk and star gazing Spica, Mars and Mercury are  lined up right at dawn. Smoke it while you got it!


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Steve's Grow, sorry about laughing at the arden. It does look like a coffee travel mug, and seems over priced for what it does.
I've been a single dad for a long time. When #2 son turned 5, I had a birthday party for him. I was in a rented townhouse, but invited 20 of my son's kindergarten class. I was surprised so many parents simply dropped their kid off. So I gave the kids Jolt soda and pixie stix. They had chocolate cake with chocolate ice cream. The sugar rush was kicking in, just as their parents were picking them up.


----------



## novitius (Dec 4, 2019)

Morning OFC! They still sell Jolt Cola around here! Next time I'm out I'll pick some up. I don't know if it's still the same recipe or not but the can it's the same. 
  I can't wait for these seeds to pop. They gonna fast veg, get cloned and drop in flower. I mean it this time! Fast turnaround!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 4, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Steve's Grow, sorry about laughing at the arden. It does look like a coffee travel mug, and seems over priced for what it does.
> I've been a single dad for a long time. When #2 son turned 5, I had a birthday party for him. I was in a rented townhouse, but invited 20 of my son's kindergarten class. I was surprised so many parents simply dropped their kid off. So I gave the kids Jolt soda and pixie stix. They had chocolate cake with chocolate ice cream. The sugar rush was kicking in, just as their parents were picking them up.


Now THATS funny!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 4, 2019)

Good morning yall!
I can't help myself!  I peek in on my babies every time I'm in the room.  Still have a few that didn't pop up yet but I suppose I have enough.   None of the ghost train haze germinated. 2 fruity pebbles crosses popped up and stopped. However its only been 2 days.  I need to leave them alone. lol


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2019)

Its raining so hard, it woke me up at 4:30 am


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

Ugh !-- Morning OFC -- Chilly in the mud hole -- Oh!-- That hurts!-- Yeah I remember that injury !-- My body talking to me this morning and I don't like what it says !- No no no -- I'm having more coffee and figure out which way is up !-- 
This sticky -icky Sour Dubb seem to be helping some !-- 
Not moving much until my caps kick in -- I feel like a crippled up old man !-- Where my pipe ?- lighter ?


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2019)

Mud hole sounds like my back yard. Pool almost overflowing


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

That's a little better !-- Storm woke Umbra up in the middle of the night !-- I got woke up too !- It wasn't a storm -- I'm in this travel trailer while we sell the house -- Well musta been 4 -4:30 -- Allhell broke loose right behind almost under the trailer -- Junk Yard Bruno the big black pit bull - Had the swamp monster or something cornered and they were going at it !--  Bruno like to kill **** !-- Another person mighta grabbed a light and went to investigate -- Not me !-- I didn't lose nothing out there !-- I was pretty sure whatever it was me and a machete could hold our own but not in the dark so I fired the pipe up -- I heard them tangle off in the distance later !-- Bruno look OK this morning -- He probably was after that momma hog ?-- Didn't sound like a hog though !--Scared dahell outta me ! --

Personally I got no beef with swamp monsters but I fight well when cornered !-- He don't mess with me I won't mess with him !-- He want some I cut him up like a jig saw puzzle !-- and stay dahell out the grow if U want to live !- I would jump all over a swamp monster messing with my grow !-- Don't make me go get my guns !


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

I got some missing Fish hooks and the ground is tore up some !--That's where they tangled !--  U don't be sneaking around someone's grow !-- U could get hurt !-- I guess I could call the ER and find out if anyone showed up with fish hooks and dog bites ?

Edit :-- Me and Mary Jane -
- by - Black Stone Cherry


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

I got roots today - When U want them to go a little slow this is what U get -- Everybody roots at once !-- They be ---
Black Star -x- Apricot Head
Sunset Sherbert - x-  Bunch of Grapes
Sundae Driver  -x--     "
My aero cloners don't play !-- They gonna have to stay in water till I figure something out --


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 4, 2019)

Good morning ofc...I guess it rained all night at least that’s what the wifey says...I didn’t hear nuthin...
Here are the girls, 3 weeks after the first pistils appeared...mid January we should be there...


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

U can only keep them under a screen for so long -- Work it RE !-- U got a plan don't U ?-- I guess I'm maybe a week ahead of U in bloom -- Still thinking about taking a **** load of clones to the river in spring myself -- turn it all into hash in the fall -- I don't know ?-- I'm old !- I'm slowing down -- Maybe I just concentrate on getting set back up -- been looking at tbose SP 250 lights Nick likes !-- I had hoped to be in someone's pocket by now -- I'm still angling to run the grow end of a legal dispensary one day -- I just need to find my suit ( or skirt) who wants to open a legal grow one day--
Or a group !-- Tuck me away somewhere where I can get lost in growing until It's time to go legal -- I don't have to tell U -- U know growing gets expensive -- I need someone to help me buy more grow stuff and keep the power on -- I'm on my SS and that won't buy much -- It's certainly not all doom and gloom though-- I should hit the ground running when I find a place -- I'll need maybe a dozen new lights -- Hopefully the beach house will sell fast at a tidy profit and I can buy a place straight up and some lights -- Much as I would like to be legal -- it is what it is !-- Maybe I can still put up stock to hold until prohibition ends ?-- Gonna have to pay the bills though !-- So I'll need a dealer !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

Got me another girl !-- 
Candy Cane -x-  BOG --
 moved her that SR91 and another Sundae Driver back to veg !-- Looks like 1st Black Berry Banana-x- bunch of Grape is a girl too - I just watch her one more day !-- Then pretty much done here !
I also got a blueberry chocolate got some color -- she showing some purple -- Other Keef tell me again which one those 2 Blueberry Chocolates we cloned again ?-- Dam !-- U need to keep up with this **** Cuz !


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

My harem  So far consist of :

White Indica 
Stacked Blueberries  
Blueberry Chocolate 
That AK Thang 
Black Star -x- Apricot Head 
Sunset Sherbert-x- BOG 
Sundae Driver -x- BOG 
Candy Cane -- x- BOG 
SR91 - x-(MZR-x- BBSL)


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 4, 2019)

Afternoon Cannabis Lovers.... Another jelly bean in the jar here........2RE those are looking darn sexy...I know who will be smoking the good stuff come Jan. Awesome weather again for doing most anything...I went on a few adventures this week so far...The pics are from a big hunting club I service....Glascock Island...The Island itself is all most entirely river sand...no trees stand over 30 to 40 feet on it...the sand will not hold up an 80 ft. tree. It is a 4 or 5 thousand dollar per weekend hunting lodge. The river has a bit of fog on it this morning...the River traffic is empty grain barges headed south. River got so high last year it got water in their grounding block for satellite service...12 feet above ground...I moved it to about 20 feet above ground.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 4, 2019)

This one is from yesterday...The State put up a memorial and gave it an address for Lynyrd Skynyrd crash site over by Gillsburg MS. ...the actual crash site is about 400 yards out in the woods... story is there were a few reason why the plane ran out of fuel. It had an engine running rich...consuming extra fuel....pilot did a number of engine run ups on tarmac testing engines...800 pounds was burned off and no record of it being topped off....Band member  was an hour late getting to airport...more fuel burned off. They claimed to have had the altitude for a glide path to Baton Rouge ....and had just passed over McComb MS. airport. BR air controllers saying that BR was International airport and they do not want a crash on the strip.... to head back for McComb. The turn bled off too much energy and they did not make it. Both pilots lost their lives but tested negative for controlled substances.


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

Ole Curtis was a black man with white curly hair -- 
The Ballad of Curtis Loew


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

Got my mind on some crawfish !- All Tab Benoit's fault !-- Crawfishin' -- Sac -Au- Lait fishing -- Something about being over around the Big Easy -- U get mud in your blood !- Got to have Gumbo - Etoufee --and some swamp blues --- Crawfish season maybe mid march ?-- I'm getting me a sack delivered this year -- If U miss the season they have pounds of frozen crawfish tail meat -- Crawfish farm also sell Tasso and Andoullie -and Boudin - Tasso a Cajun ham for seasoning --Andoullie a Cajun sausage --Boudin is a rice based Cajun sausage --
 Some crawfish Etoufee over rice ?- Oh yeah !-- Or a crawfish po-Boy ?-- A hoagie bun smeared heavily with Romalaude dressing pile the fried crawfish tails high then a bit more romalaude ?

Edit :-' Dam munchie weed !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 4, 2019)

white beans and ham + cornbread...lunchtime...


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2019)

I remember being in a Cajun restaurant in NYC, and there being instruction on how to  crack their heads and eat them on posters thru out the restaurant


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

I like the tail meat -- I'm not really a head sucker kinda guy -- Crawfish heads are for Bisque - stocks and the like --
I like a boil with crawfish and shrimp - #2 potatoes some half ears of corn maybe a couple garlic pods - U use the frozen ears of corn at the end to stop the cooking when they done - let them soak up them Cajun seasonings !-- The ex and I used to get lit up on the way to the seafood buffet --  Eat until we were miserable !-- I can go thru some crab legs too !-- just leave the drawn butter and get dahell outta my way !--

Edit :-- I have been known to put a package of that surimi (?) -- The fake crab meat -- in the microwave - melt some butter and eat it right out the package !-Maybe with crackers - I know what it is and I'm ok with that !-- I like it!


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2019)

Buffet at MGM in Vegas, lol. $35 all you can eat Alaskan King Crab legs, lol. They have all kinds of other stuff, but who cares


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

Really !-- They probably split them with a saw so U can daintily and gracefully  pull the meat out-- A wooden mallet and safety glasses is all I need -- Why the safety glasses - They not to keep crab shell from getting in your eyes -- Get some that spicy seasoning in your eye just once and U be wanting safety glasses -- Whacked that crab leg and juice shot out like a water gun - it was like getting shot in the eye with tear gas !-Got cayenne and other hot **** on your hands and U reach up and wipe your eye -- get all that spicy goodness in it --Like fire !--After that nothing else mattered except getting them eyes washed out !--  U don't want this!-- Wear safety glasses !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 4, 2019)

Hehe
Let a one handed guy show you how to eat crab legs!
I open them bad boys up with a snap and pull out whole lengths of meat.   Oh baby!  I'm drooling!


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

Hardest working one handed pot farmer I ever knew !-- How's them steel knees working out ?--I expected U to say I only have one hand I can't eat crab -- NOT !-- Don't slow U down at all !-- I got a left hand I just never know if it will participate or not !-- I been trying to build up some stamina and drove a few "T" post with a sliding driver today -- My neck and left arm don't like me anymore -- Taking extra caps !- Gonna hurt some !-- I had canned  corn beef hash with a fried egg on top and toast - but I wanted crawfish !


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2019)

Saw there were over 200 people on earlier


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

Been watching that myself Cuz


----------



## Lesso (Dec 4, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Good morning ofc...I guess it rained all night at least that’s what the wifey says...I didn’t hear nuthin...
> Here are the girls, 3 weeks after the first pistils appeared...mid January we should be there...
> View attachment 256650


Gorgeous!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2019)

HP, that is beautiful, I have never seen that kind of landscape. RE, looking great, really pretty. Thanks for your support guy, i appreciate it.  
I have been laying around or is it lying around, anyway had a headache so i took the day off. Ordered some cheap Mandala seeds for old time sakes They were the first seeds i ordered and I love their philosophy. I wouldn't call their stuff dank, but it is special.  Good to read ya.


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2019)

Was looking at worst winters for last 100 years, lol. In 1935 or around then, they had a snow storm in LA


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2019)

Snow in seattle brings the city to a halt. The hills. Seriously, they can drive 80 in a downpour of rain, but give those folks snow and it is stopped.


----------



## Cinister1 (Dec 4, 2019)

Evening all. Still raining here but might clear up some tomorrow. I hope so cause I have to drive into town after work and when it’s dark and raining I’m nervous. Hubby brought home a new guitar today. His Christmas and birthday is done! Can’t wait for our winter shutdown.  14 more work days and then the kids come in for Christmas. I think my daughter and son inlaw will be happy with their stocking stuffer My oldest was pretty impressed so will cross my fingers.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 4, 2019)

Crab legs and surimi talk makes me think of Dutch.
Mix of tourists, cannery workers,  and fisherfolk going full feeding frenzy on the Sunday morning seafood buffet at the Grand Aleutian, more commonly known as the Grand Illusion, since the glamour shots in the tourism brochures are angled and cropped to hide the bleak surroundings. The aggression around the heap of crab legs is matched only by that of the swarm of eagles dumpster diving out back. 
As for surimi... those Pollock have been sloshing around in the salt water recirc tanks for a few days before they come back into port, including the dead ones. It's a delightful conconction.
I eat it anyway. That stuff is delicious lol


----------



## novitius (Dec 4, 2019)

Etouffe . Yum. My favorite blend of Espangole. Add cognac....


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

Niche growing and branding ?- Seems to me we just let the big boys do the big commercial thing and we carve out specialty niches and brand them -- I seem to be headed for MMJ but is that small enough a niche or should I work on a niche within MMJ ?-- Growing will be my second career I would like to establish a market that will be there !-- medical is not going anywhere if it is effective -- There's always PTSD and nervous conditions and pain -even reducing A1C - I treat myself I can treat others --


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2019)

Camel milk is running $25/liter, lol. That's a niche


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

It's hard to make any plans when Texas has no weed infrastructure or even an idea about the rules and laws when prohibition does end -- I do expect some kind of change but only MMJ- --I don't think Texas will go recreational at 1st !-- I can be flexible ?-- Or I could just say screw it and go all in on the recreational street side ?-- I like the idea of legit MMJ-- I came from medicine it would be nice to return to medicine -- somebody got to teach docs and other medical people how to use MMJ !- --Some of them is jerks !-- I dealt with them before I can handle them !--

Hello !- They call me Keef and I smoke dahell out some weed !-- U wanna learn about it ?-- Here's a joint and lighter - Do U know how to inhale ?-- Breathe the smoke !- Dude coughing right there ?-- He doing it right !-- Do what he's doing !-- Take some these caps too !-- Welcome to my world !--

Camel milk ?- Umbra U high again ain't U ?--


----------



## Keef (Dec 4, 2019)

Replaced my fish hooks and even added a couple over there !-- Come on back U wholly bugger --.45 cal auto loader waiting on U !-- I think  .45 is kinda big and these hollowpoints are a bit much but It's what I got!-- I'd feel more comfortable with a .38 snub nose police special -- A revolver and speed loader works for me !-It's what I fought that gator with - I was shooting at a charging alligator whilst trying to get the fudge outta dodge  -running and pulling the trigger --I shot everything in the swamp -- but the gator -- U don't shoot a hand cannon like this with one hand like that .38 !-- Ain't nothing around here gonna get back up it gets hit with this !- Just like the gator -' I quit shooting when It's empty !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 5, 2019)

Hey Keef,  I shoot my .45 one handed pretty regular.  Just takes a little practice.  Blows my eardrums every time though.  I'm deaf as a stone.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 5, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Well they got my truck fixed.  I can pick it up today for only $3,300.00.   I only had liability insurance so its all out of pocket.
I'm calling my insurance co today to switch to comprehensive.   Ouch!
Looks like we gonna have some better weather this week.  Won't hurt my feelings at ALL!

My new baby girlz are doing nice. I had another Frank's Gift pop up too!  I really like that one for RSO.  
Have a great day yall!


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 5, 2019)

Morning Everyone...Nice quite morning here....before the work storm...been upgrades...nice and easy...now they started buying again...full installs...all ways amazing to watch the way society work. How the moon phases effects the buying cycle. I know I can be impulsive at times myself! One more Lemon Hash-plant report lol....at first I was not so fond of the mild soap taste...I am one who taste soap in Cilantro...so I compare it to that. It has left after curing a couple weeks and the taste is a creamy lemon chiffon...I took a couple J on the run to that Island yesterday...8 miles of dirt road back there and a 30 minute ride. After completing the job I open truck door and greeted with a delicious lemon smell in truck...and its only 2 J wrapped in foil....very loud bouquet. It has no ceiling...the more you smoke the higher you get...Thanks to Umbra for pointing out Bodhi  as superior gear!     Peace y'all


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2019)

Morning OFC  -- Ugh !-- All is well in the mudhole - Driving those fence post was not a good idea !-- I'm being over charged for the price I'm paying in pain !-- 
Need to get to the grow later to take some cuts and transplant some girls to bigger containers-- Not ready yet !
2nd cup of coffee brewing -- breakfast was 5 caps chased with a spoon of coconut oil -- and a pipe !-- 4 caps should be more than enough - not the 1st time I got too high -- I really need to chase down that high CBD plant -- I could then use more high CBD and less THC -- Controlling pain with mostly THC get me too high --


----------



## thegloman (Dec 5, 2019)

Keef
Check out a hemp strain called. SR1 by Fortuna hemp co.
Feminized with cbd ratings up to the 21% range.
Stabilized and consistent. (they say)
I'm gonna order 10 seeds.


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks Gloman -- Never imagined I would be on the hunt for seed to a variety that won't get a fly high !-- but Here I am !-- 
Still moving like an old man and making grandpa noises -- Not hurting as bad though just stiff


----------



## thegloman (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm hurting today too.
I can't afford it but I'm gonna pick up some today at the dispo.
Sometimes the old narcotics sound pretty good tho.  Pain SUX!


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2019)

I ran into that Ringo's Gift at Leafly - One the top 5 most popular high CBD for them !-- more I read though it sounds unstable - Sometimes instabity can be a good thing if U looking for something different -- I just want a high CBD plant for medicine -- A high CBD fast finishing Indica!


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2019)

Way Down We Go !
Got a heat pack on my neck -- Too High-- Too early !

Edit :-- I smoke 2 joints in the morning -- I smoke 2 joints at night !


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2019)

2 days in a row of high visitor count  Umbra -- Some weed class somewhere must be using us for reference material ?


----------



## umbra (Dec 5, 2019)

Always around the same time, too


----------



## thegloman (Dec 5, 2019)

Don't know about yall, but I turn a lot of ppl on to this site.
I'm sure most are just curious but I know a couple that are learning in the shadows .
My grow shop guy has started following us too.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2019)

Good morning guys, Gloman, i keep meaning to tell you I am so happy you like the Franks Gift. Keef, there is your high cbd. it is 9 % cbd and 6 thc.  Gloman loves it, Bud smokes it... think about it dooood.
Hp, if cilantro tastes like soap to you it is because you are allergic to it. Bud is.  How is everyone else? I am on my third cup of coffee and 3 big roaches of BSHB, i believe.  I loved taking the day off yesterday and feel  much better for it.  Brandi, the 35 year old recovery kid keeps telling me i am old. I don't know what the hell her point is LOLOLOL, does she want me to act more age appropriate?  who acts like that while stoned? I got time to be old, starting at 80. What age is old to you guys?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 5, 2019)

Good morning “old” stoners...I’m 68. Sometimes my body feels old, but I’ll consider myself old when I no longer feel like having fun...I don’t mean playing young man games but just doing fun things...I live in a 55 and older community and believe me there are a lotta different stages of “old” so comparatively speaking I don’t feel so bad when I look around my neighborhood...lol...don’t take no $hit from a measly 35 year old Rose...your old enough to teach them a thing or three...


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2019)

Told U before !-- I'm gonna keep my oldass alive until they find the cure to aging -- I got another 200 years of growing weed ahead of me !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2019)

Black Berry Banana-x- Bunch of Grapes-- in the bag !- lady parts out loud and proud !- She be #9 -- Transplanted the last 4 to bigger pots -- It's my system -- U don't get a bigger pot until I see that U a girl !-- bigger pots are all confirmed girls whether clone or seed plant -- I made it in time - We finish filling up his bloom on the 8th !- won't be room to do much sexing after that-- When I do sex this last batch I should have my dirty dozen girls !--

Then we set up the Dank Diner Grow out at the Bat Cave !


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Sunny and nice today. Low 70s.  The ground is still wet from the rain last night.  I opened the windows in my house it is so nice out right now.



Rosebud said:


> the 35 year old recovery kid keeps telling me i am old. I don't know what the **** her point is LOLOLOL


I guess as long she does not call you "Boomer" it is not so bad being called old.   When I was 30 I thought I was really old.  ha ha

I always feel like I am a young man living in an old body.  lol

Have a great day guys!


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up Ms Rose...I do not experience any reaction other than a mild soapy taste...this is caused by a variation in the olfactory gene in people ...East Asia is highest percent of pop. having it. I am all Anglo Saxon decent and it is present in our group as well. People in areas where it is most popular as spice have the lowest occurrence. Youngsters calling me old school can get the adrenaline flowing ...I bought a gun safe at a local retailer and 2 young gentlemen came out with it to load it 350 pounds I think....they failed at putting it on the tail gate...2 of them!...I shooed them out of the way and set it on tail gate ....then grabbed other end and slid it in the truck...while one of them warned...don't hurt yourself old school...when they left one started messing with the other one about me out lifting the both of them...he proclaimed I was part caveman or something. I told them I am part Wookie and known for pulling arms out of sockets actually....they left rather quickly.


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm a little guy --Got a bad neck so can't lift much ---I couldn't fight my way out a paper bag anymore--- but I'm old !-- I got No Problem using U for a speed bump !
Fight fair ?-- Why ?-- Fighting fair I  can get hurt and I might lose !--Blow U up -- shoot U -- Run over U with a car ?-- Won't hurt me a bit !


----------



## novitius (Dec 5, 2019)

Afternoon OFC! I don't like being called old school. Unless it comes from someone older than me lol. I got lots of grey so I do hear it often. When I was coming up that was kinda considered a respectful way of addressing an older outlaw type.  I think it's lost that meaning over the years. Or maybe it's just Central to my area. 
  Anyway, ain't none of you "old". Old is. old. Like 90. When I was a kid I didn't think I'd make it past 18. Then 30. Now I hope to see old. I probably won't. Been smoking tobacco for twenty some years. Worked around some really bad stuff. HP, you put up that simple lung cancer test with the finger tips and the diamond right? My fingers make a pretty diamond. That's not very scientific but my old doctor use to check my fingertips every visit. He said it revealed lots about cardiovascular health. I'll be taking 90 grams in 30 days if I do. 
 I don't see being old as a bad thing. Life seems to get better the older I get. Pretty soon it should be ******* awesome.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 5, 2019)

Part wookie! I love it!  Lol
Rose
Yes I Do Love that F.G.. Thank you So much!!    Unfortunately I can't smoke it cuz of my COPD but it sure makes Excellent rso.
This time Ill stretch it out a little more. lol.  
My motto used to be why use when you can abuse but having to buy it for a while has refocused my purpose.  

Old? Who me?   NEVER!!
My body may be tore up from the floor up but my mind is just as young as ever.  With a little better sense.
Youth is wasted on the young!


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm holding out for the cure to aging !-- This mind in a body that looks about 35 healthy years old ?-- The world would be in trouble ! --


----------



## novitius (Dec 5, 2019)

Youth really is wasted on the young! I wanted a whole bunch of it in some ways. Maybe wisdom and experience and such are a gift of evolution


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2019)

It's dark !-- I'm high !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 5, 2019)

My grow cabinet is starting to get a bit stinky!!! I sure do love that smell, hope the neighbors do too...my shed/shop has one of those whirling roof vents, it’s about 12’ off the ground so I think most of the smell goes out there and hopefully up...I don’t much notice it until I actually open the door and walk in...looks like snow in the Sierras over the weekend...hey burnin1, what is your elevation up there in the hills?

I’m planning for another grow space next to the current one...just a place that I can maybe take some clones after sexing and keep them for maybe a long slow clone/veg stage, while flowering is taking place in my current space...it’s gonna be small, like about 2’x2’...thinking of one of those spiderfarmer sf-1000 lights...it’s dimmable so I should be able to reduce power for cloning...just a place to root clones and keep them somewhat small while flowering is going on in the other cabinet...


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2019)

So we got a democracy ?-- If we can keep it ?- I see U later -- I should go grovel -- kiss the ring and swear my undying devotion to the cult ?-- Or NOT !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 6, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Its a lovely cool dark morning here.  Dogs got me up at 3:30.
lol.  I didn't realize I was gonna be their servant when I got them but the little manipulaters got me figured out.  lol
Some of my new babies have stalled. I'm thinking I may need to pop some more seeds but the ones that are growing are doing well. 

As far as our beloved leaders goes......seriously the only answer is to replace ALL of them with working ppl from across our great land.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 6, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Ohhh that smell...I love the smell of Kush...just something about it that totally agrees with me! I swear I would love it as after shave!....Gotta love those pets...my cats like to jump on your body...head or any part of you...they are masters of aggravation and use it to get their way lol. Xmas brings decorations and lots of extra power cords and what not....keep our fur babies safe from chewing power cords! Gman...lots of wisdom in your proposal for political change. Got the Black Pearl out this morning...such a delightful morning smoke...I wish I knew a bit more about its parents. Wishing all a pain and stress free day!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 6, 2019)

Too Funny!
Yes!   We need to be mindful of our pets with all the seasonal Christmas and holiday gear.
But LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL!
By the way, I'd like to thank the MP community for being so great!  Teaching and sharing like God intended.  Yall have helped me a great deal.   Thanks


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2019)

Morning OFC!-- foggy and Chilly -- Dogs still sleeping !-- I've voted both ways over the years and never really paid much attention to politics -- This guy turned me into an activist -- He and his party are a danger to the country -- We've never been in such danger of our democracy being turned into a dictatorship !-- Over at fox they threaten civil war if he is removed from office or loses the 2020 election -- This is not politics as usual ! -- I told them I can't dance -- might as well fight !


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Today is 50th anniversary of Altamont Speedway Gimme Shelter concert where 4 people died from the Hells Angles


----------



## novitius (Dec 6, 2019)

Morning OFC. It's cold and grey here. Typical winter weather for us. It's been snowing on and off but nothing's sticking to anything but parked cars. I'm getting some fulvic and azomite delivered here in a bit. Never used either but they're both suppose to help with flavor and budding. I'm hoping it does and I don't over do it. Time for spikes!


----------



## novitius (Dec 6, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Today is 50th anniversary of Altamont Speedway Gimme Shelter concert where 4 people died from the Hells Angles


 It's been 50 years since that happened? Worst security detail ever! You suppose to protect the fans silly, geeze.


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2019)

even extraction equipment are going mainstream
https://www.amazon.com/LEVO-Botanic...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## novitius (Dec 6, 2019)

umbra said:


> even extraction equipment are going mainstream
> https://www.amazon.com/LEVO-Botanic...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==



That's actually pretty nifty imo. It's a coffee maker for pot! I found this a day or so ago. It's a home profile tester. I think keefs been wanting one? 
https://www.mydxlife.com/shop/analyzer-kits/


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2019)

That looks like something Bodhi bought. It was a few years ago and it was a crowd funded device. They were crazy expensive and a bit unreliable. Bodhi was using to help determine which males to breed with.


----------



## novitius (Dec 6, 2019)

I think it says it's not completely accurate. As long as it reports under and not over. $700 isn't cheap lol. But there's definitely a market out there. I'd love to be able to test my buds. Test dispensary bud against the label...
 I'm pretty sure that peyote critical I grew last crop was over 20%. I'd love to know exactly what terps were in there too! That stuff smelled so good mid flower. It's bested some bud off the dispo shelves. The RSO I made from it lived up to the peyote moniker for sure! I'm gonna get some more of them buggers...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2019)

Good morning all, mimosa were the first seeds to pop.Umbra are yours up from the 1st when we planted?  Tangie hasn't moved a bit.. I have a heating mat under them.  I am tired you guys.  Getting my haircut today and finish decorating i guess then... lets get stoned and stay that way. Keef, everytime your girl nancy speaks, i think of you.


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2019)

Most of my beans have popped and are in rockwool cubes under a dome. The heat mat is under cuts I'm rooting.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 6, 2019)

Good morning ofc, yes an in home tester would be sweet but for that much money, I’ll have to be the tester over here...
Sunny today so I guess I’ll be finishing up the mrs Christmas deco’s...then I’m gonna go try and make some space in my shed for a new grow space...


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2019)

Sorry having pressure in my face -- left eye is blurry - left arm on strike -- Weather change coming messing up face but I shouldn't have drove those post !-- Any day above the dirt is a good day but dam !-- Killed 2 boys -- One more to show and got to be done -- veg overflowing - Have to hang more lights or move something to bloom -- Started bloom 1 month ago on the 8th - 2 part rotation --- more need to come to bloom on the 8th -- They there and ready !-- This grow is set up and  running !--12 small plant 2 part bloom continuous grow --  My  turn !


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 6, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Clear skies and sunshine this morning.

I posted a YouTube video yesterday that actually made me laugh out loud.  Laughter is good for the soul.  I was really stoned when I watched it yesterday though.
Anyway here it is.


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2019)

Dam Ostrich !- They bob and weave -- I still think they would be good grow security -- U sneaking up with ripping on your mind and this THANG comes at U in the night -- Peck U hard --Kick U a few times and disappear -- Then do a drive by on U while U trying to make the fence line !-- U won't be back !


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2019)

I know someone who was raising Emu. The eggs are huge, and pricey. Breeding pairs were like $25k. He sells the meat. No idea what he gets for that. He has a couple 100 of them.


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2019)

A month in and my **** got da Umbra frost all over them-- Another month they be white !-- I seen it before ! -- 

Complements to the Chef !


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 6, 2019)

Afternoon Growers...I used to work by an Emu farm...A Doctor had about 50 of them...sometimes one would get out and we would help coral the thing. When they would go strutting down the turn row in the field...35 mph...just the sound of its feet would let you know not to mess with it. This Doc's farm can be seen in the MCU selection "Logan"...all those corn field scenes and the part with the horses loose on the highway was shot there and the big house in the back ground is his.


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2019)

I bet some hemp come up over there in the spring -- I hear birds sometimes drop seed and poof it's like spontaneous pot patch !-- Musta been a bunch of birds?-- Carrying fine genetics too !-- Somebody better come kill the males next fall ?-- Reverted back to my very 1st lesson on how to grow weed !-- Cuz said throw your seeds out the back door and don't mow !-- That was the entire lesson !-- It turnt out to be a little harder than that !-- So simple It's complicated !
I need some fulvic acid !


----------



## novitius (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey everybody. I got my azomite and humic/fulvic. There's expiration dates. Ain't this stuff ancient? Like dinosaur era? Now it's gonna expire? Hmmm.... 
 In about two hours lights turn on. What I'm wondering is, top dress this stuff, Spike or both? Am I remembering right that the top roots feed the flowering nutes?


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2019)

go lightly with both. I normally mixed az0mite in the soil before starting the grow. The Fulvic I added to the nute water at about a teaspoon per gallon.


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2019)

I only top dressed with bat guano in flower


----------



## novitius (Dec 6, 2019)

Ok. I'm gonna back up then. I'll add the humic to watering. When I go to up pot the clones I'll do a mix with everything. I'm pretty sure we got white hairs on there now. I don't want to kill anything lol. Or stress em out in flower.


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2019)

Work it Nov !--
Mac and Cheese with Ham -- comfort food -- and a dose of caps ---I need to start back on vitamins I don't eat enough veggies -- I try to have some V-8 regularly but it's not enough -- Flu season coming -- healthier U are better U can handle it !-- I haven't had a flu shot !-- Except for the broken parts and not getting enough veggies I'm healthy enough !-- Need to build up some muscle mass but I do too much it puts me back down !--
Dirt ?-- I guess I need a bag of bat **** !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 6, 2019)

Keef said:


> I bet some hemp come up over there in the spring -- I hear birds sometimes drop seed and poof it's like spontaneous pot patch !-- Musta been a bunch of birds?-- Carrying fine genetics too !-- Somebody better come kill the males next fall ?-- Reverted back to my very 1st lesson on how to grow weed !-- Cuz said throw your seeds out the back door and don't mow !-- That was the entire lesson !-- It turnt out to be a little harder than that !-- So simple It's complicated !
> I need some fulvic acid !



I'm betting there's gonna be a Lot of hemp patches show up around here with the hemp farm so close.  We got lots of birds pooping seeds!    Super Rich 1.
They claim consistent 21%CBD.
Field tested in several states including mine.
Since I am legal now I can send in samples to be tested once I get it extracted.


----------



## novitius (Dec 6, 2019)

Ugh. I'm not going to be able to smoke again until these plants come down. I just can not afford it. It's way to expensive through our dispensary system. It's going to be a long three months.


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2019)

Gloman -- U get a tested high CBD plant ?-- Me and U might have to go out back and have a chat about clones and such ?-- U got a vacuum sealer don't U ?-- We know how to do this !


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2019)

He buy a hundred pounds of yeast and some copper line -- Everybody knew that we made moonshine !

Gloman what we gonna ferment this year ?-- I been eyeing that little stove top still U got !-- I'm looking for a bigass pressure cooker at the pawn shops -- I know about making sugar liqour and wine so I need to expand my skill set !--
Maybe make some corn liqour -- It be OK if I use Libby's cream style sweet corn in a can ?-- -- Save me the trouble of cooking it ?- It'll be a little still !

Edit;-- Strictly to make RSO !--

Edit - Edit :-- maybe not ALL of it ?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 6, 2019)

Nov
I feel ya brother!  They get WAY too much for me to buy much.
60 bucks an eighth of what they call prime buds. 75 for a 1/4oz of popcorn bud which is exactly the same as they sell for prime.
Keef
You Know I got a vac seal.  lol
I'm gonna do my part and if that hemp Does put out that much CBD Ill make a bunch of female seed to share.
Shine?
Best I've made so far was my attempt at Geo. Washington Rhy.
It didn't turn out the same but it sure was drinkable.  Smoother than store bought vodka for Sure.    Next time Ill run corn, barley and rhy.
I don't know about using canned corn.  I say give it a go. Ya never know untill ya try.


----------



## novitius (Dec 6, 2019)

I think the triple Lemon may be a dude. Let's hope he's a stud. Tight nodes, Totem pole style. Everything else including the BoC is producing flower. This is gonna be a messed up grow. Good thing I have clones waiting. The extras are gonna slide into flower too!


----------



## novitius (Dec 6, 2019)

Gloman that's how they doin us here too. We don't even get the full eighth tho. We get a tenth. They trim the shit outta the bud too. Only twice out of ten+ growers have I seen full on nug. They're probably trimming out seed and mold. I've had a couple of strains from other sources, dealers, Michigan dispensaries and they all like normal. 


 Ok rant over before I get kicked out. I'm not a happy camper tonight!


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2019)

I have that same problem with Texas dispensaries !--

Gloman that cream corn comes in gallon cans---- Sounds about right for a 5 gallon fermenter ?-- I just been doing the wine and concentrating it by freezing -- Got the urge to do some distilling-- sugar liqour would work fine for RSO but we got to experiment ?-- Libby's peaches in heavy syrup make a nice wine -- Spring coming I'm in Texas so I think the law is I gotta make Texas Berry wine -- That would be a mix of  Blueberry and BlackBerry !- Don't want to break the law !-- Soon as I get my RO system hooked back up I'll get back too it !
Texas Berry Wine ?-- They ain't never had it the way I do !-- Texas Berry Brandy might be closer to the truth !-- Then the age old question bubbly or flat ?
Texas Berry Merlot ?--
Berry Bounce ?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 6, 2019)

Whatever you choose to use for mash will work but remember Flavors follow along with what you distill.  Clear brandys!  Best use for concentrated wine is to distill it so the nasties are removed.


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2019)

G -- I found that if I heat the finished  concentrated wine up to about 190 by the time it cools most of the nasties will cook off -I can sweeten it dome and add a little more yeast to get it bubbly or leave it flat -- The acetone and other nasties all have a lower vapor temp than ethenol which is why they come off 1st when U distill but U right about the flavor coming over with the vapor -- U know I'll have to try it !-- Concentrate by freezing then into a still --
Should give me a decent return ?-- by freezing off half the water ice I should be about to get what started as 10 gallons of wine into a 5 gallon pressure cooker -- prime the thump keg with some wine too --- Got me thinking about spring !


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2019)

Corn is the most neutral tasting spirit. We pay 45% tax at dispensaries and they just decided they are going to raise taxes, lol.


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2019)

And that will increase street sales and increase risk to everyone  !-- Dumass idea !- End up driving people to the dark side !-- They should be lowering taxes on it instead ?-


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2019)

Gloman -- Hold da bus !--High CBD - HEMP ?---I pass !- -I don't do sativa and all hemp is sativa - I thought U had a fast finishing high CBD indica - I don't need no hemp seed !


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2019)

lol


----------



## novitius (Dec 7, 2019)

Hey brewmasters, say I want to recover my spirits during RSO. Do I just need a distiller? What components would my stove top need to keep me in alcohol?


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2019)

I use a glass chemical setup. Rose uses a plug in distiller. Gman uses a pressure cooker based system he built.


----------



## novitius (Dec 7, 2019)

I kinda like the science lab look. All I know is boiling flask tho. Erlenmeyer? Tall curly q thingy? Bunson burner.... That's all I know. I'll go research it.
 I kinda envisioned a tiny still that I would just assemble and set on my stove. I need to go learn about this.
 I know you guys talk about it from time to time but I only had a passing interest in it. Rose showed me the thing she uses..... Actually I think all you guys did already. I just don't understand what it all is and what does what just yet.
 Brother in law came through for me. The bud smells like dog leavings.  It really does. I'm intrigued.


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2019)

check ebay for ideas


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/30L-Alcoho...=3925463219405d98f867318543b2b165bdf0f1dff920


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Moonshine-...=29328948442246be48eb37254d1b8563d9a6b49c6a89


----------



## novitius (Dec 7, 2019)

Ok... I had found those also. Where does the cannabis go when making the RSO? 
Thank you for the guidance Umbra.


----------



## novitius (Dec 7, 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183696847363

?


----------



## novitius (Dec 7, 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123748529342


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2019)

This is my setup
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2L-Essenti...a=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2019)

I use a small pump in a 5 gallon bucket and circulate cold water thru the condenser


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 7, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Sorry to hear you ran out Nov...I know that is a lick right at the holidays...man those dispensary's are making some big bucks it seems. No wonder we are growing our own! Another work weekend here....no better feeling than coming home and the first bong hit melting the day away. Long range forecast showing some polar energy coming down the pipe in about 10-12 days or so....guess ol' man Winter is dropping in for a visit. Smoke that magic flower while you got it!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 7, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Crispy cold this morning but I got my blanket and an electric space heater I snuggle up to.
( not quite as nice as shared body heat, but certainly less arguing. ) lol
I had to toss 5 babies that weren't doing anything.   So I put in some more seeds to germ.
Black jack X Jock Horror
Cheech wizard X Grand daddy haze and B.O. C.
Our humidity is under 30% now so I guess I need my humidifier back.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 7, 2019)

Nov
I make my shine for duel purpose.  I use it for RSO and on the blue moons I even take a sip or two.    I'm trying to find a safe outlet for a little now and then to help finance a larger copper still.
After I have my shine made I extract the rso from my weed then recover my alcohol in my flower tower rig.  I think Roses system for recovery is the easiest but I used to play with ghetto lab equipment a lot and still like the science but I only work with cannabis now.   Most things created in clandestine labs are......not so good for you, but Weed Is!
Have a great green day yall!


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

Morning OFC - It's dark -- Coffee and a pipe on the menu !
So the master of the benzene ring used to do some street chemistry ?-- I do not even know what that means !--

Nov it never hurts to add another skill to your tool box !--Brewing is like growing -- So simple to be so complicated !
Yeast eat sugar - ethanol is most of the waste product they produce -( sugar liqour - most moonshine-- is made with sugar water and yeast)- When the yeast eat all the sugar the mash/must is put in a sealed still - when It's heated up to 190 alcohol starts vaporizing but the head (the nasties) -- the **** that will blind U or kill U becomes vapor 1st -- The vapor rises and leaves the still thru copper tubing and travels to the Thump Keg -- A sealed container that has an in and an out line -- vapor comes into thump keg drops any moisture that may have got in the copper line from the still -- It's sometimes called a doubler or a puke bucket -- vapor passes thru thump keg and on to the Worm-- A worm is a condenser -- a coil of copper line passing thru a container of water - The vapor condenses back into alcohol and liquid alcohol runs out the end of the copper tubing -- The 1st 10 % is the head -- contains the poisons like acetone and methanol-- U throw it out -- Then U hit the heart of the run -- The ethanol- when the alcohol is mostly evaporated the alcohol content coming out the Worm starts dropping -- U can use a tester but most just taste it on occasion as it gets close -- When the alcohol is mostly gone U have got the tail of the run and U done --
There are several ways to remove the head -- Some start putting it in jars that they number as ot comes out and identify the head and how much and which jars to throw out with the head in them by the number  -- Gloman has a good way of getting rid of the head -- He cook it off until he hits the tail -- Then empty and clean the still then put the liqour back in it -- He knows how much he puts into the still so 1st 10% that cooks off gets trashed and then nothing but good liqour is left -- Double distilled ! -- 180 -190 proof is possible with double distilling--

Wake and Bake !-- let's do this day !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 7, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Crispy cold this morning but I got my blanket and an electric space heater I snuggle up to.
( not quite as nice as shared body heat, but certainly less arguing. ) lol
I had to toss 5 babies that weren't doing anything.   So I put in some more seeds to germ.
Black jack X Jock Horror
Cheech wizard X Grand daddy haze and B.O. C.
Our humidity is under 30% now so I guess I need to set the humidifier back up.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't even drink anymore but U don't have to distill to make potent sipping liqour -- I make fruit wine in 5 gallon buckets -- water will freeze before alcohol so I put the 5 gallon bucket of wine in the freezer overnight -- Next day stab a hole in the ice and pour out the liqour !-- I remove about 3 gallons of water outta 5 !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 7, 2019)

Good morning, toots! Just getting caffeinated and ready to go to the dump! 
I am trying to transfer some biocanna Flores into a less leaky bottle to toss the old one into outgoing recycling, and there's like, crazy sludge in the bottom. It smells exactly like Thai fish sauce. Roomie is offended. Dog; not so much. He wants some on his kibble. Sorry, fuzzy dude. Not for Dog.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

That's better !-- Chilly in the mudhole-- Dogs been fed and went back to bed --Little Bastids !- Found my hash oil cartridge under my pillow -- Still works too !--
One day I need to compile a list of things things some y'all do in your grow rooms that is totally against the law -- I ain't stupid - I know bout some that other stuff y'all grow -- I brew in my grow room 
-- Bad people that's what y'all be !-- Well not really bad just do what U want is more like it !--
Put the vape pen down Other Keef !- U can't be trusted when U all high and **** !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

Black Star -x- Apricot Head 
Sundae Driver -x- Bunch of Grapes 
Umbra whatever it is that U do -- Keep doing it !-- These seem to be almost all Indica !- Me like !


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

It's a sad world we live in !-- I had to tell a lady - Yes--  I can stop your mom's dementia and maybe reverse it but if I get caught -- I go to jail -- That's some messed up **** right there !
There's legal and illegal and There's right and wrong -- In this case the right thing to do is illegal -- I don't have to tell U what I'm gonna do ?


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2019)

Good morning everybody. Glad some testers are looking good. Terpene profile will be where they start to diverge


----------



## novitius (Dec 7, 2019)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC - It's dark -- Coffee and a pipe on the menu !
> So the master of the benzene ring used to do some street chemistry ?-- I do not even know what that means !--
> 
> Nov it never hurts to add another skill to your tool box !--Brewing is like growing -- So simple to be so complicated !
> ...



Well, there it is! Now I ain't got no excuses. I was just gonna watch a season or two of moonshiners.  I was pretty tired last night lol. Where does the weed go?? Damn silly, try in the alcohol over the heat? I think I'll go with Umbra's set up. Now that I'm not exhausted it looks pretty easy lol but I'm still confused about what's capable with what equipment. You could brew small batches of grain alcohol in there too, right? I'm not awake awake yet.... Gonna try smoking some of this dog poo weed the good brother in law brought me last night. Gotta run out and get smokes too. Usually the girl at the corner store is my "how high am I" barometer. She's a trip in the morning.


----------



## novitius (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh, good morning OFC!
 Yeah HP, man, they are raking in the cash here. In the beginning the quality was terrible, terrible. Like triple whammy bad. And they had the nerve to put it on shelves. They had a few recalls over processing. Things are looking better a year later. Prices are starting to come down.  If you want a half g of rosin it'll cost you 72 bucks and you supposed to get 30 some doses out of a half g?? Ummmmm I ain't that good with a wax tool? Imma get like 5 good tokes out of it?
 Meh.... It's leaps and bounds ahead of the past. Everything takes time, I get it. But dang are they proud of their stuff. Wish I had that nerve lol!


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2019)

Nov, ask Keef … how many hits out of a z of honey oil?


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

Wakey wakey Nov !-- Where does the weed go ?-lots of it around here go up in smoke!-- Cuz U do the quick wash with frozen weed and alcohol that been in the freezer bout 24 hours -- Then U can put that in a bowl in the still and cook it off - recover the alcohol and have RSO left in your bowl !-- Rose got her machine do pretty much that and Gloman's Power Tower or what ever that old school thing is called do pretty much that!-- U wash the frozen weed with frozen sub zero alcohol to reduce the amount of water soluable compounds in your RSO - Umbra got a lab vacuum pump and proper filters - Most just filter it thru a coffee filter !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

Umbra In a vape pen ?-- Let me do some math ?-- 30 grams of oil fill up 30 one gram carts -- each one got-- I never been able to keep count of tokes---70% THC in it makes me way too high !-- Sticky **** -- The trick is learning to get it into the cartridge -- there is a learning curve !-- and I hear it makes good gummies too !-- A gram make bout 100 gummies at about 7 mg THC each ?--


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2019)

@ 10 for $5 = good buzz and $50/g x 30, lol


----------



## novitius (Dec 7, 2019)

You all are a Godsend, I tell ya.


thegloman said:


> Nov
> I make my shine for duel purpose.  I use it for RSO and on the blue moons I even take a sip or two.    I'm trying to find a safe outlet for a little now and then to help finance a larger copper still.
> After I have my shine made I extract the rso from my weed then recover my alcohol in my flower tower rig.  I think Roses system for recovery is the easiest but I used to play with ghetto lab equipment a lot and still like the science but I only work with cannabis now.   Most things created in clandestine labs are......not so good for you, but Weed Is!
> Have a great green day yall!


 
Thanks! I'm over the clandestine lab phase of my experimentation. None of that stuff any more lol. Maybe just some good ol natural extracts tho! I have a theory about shiitake id like to test. And some other fungus too.... What's that called? Dragon piss? Christmas is around the corner lol!


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

Nov -- That's the Gloman's concoction -- He scary be carefull !-- Moonshine with RSO and Golden Teacher extract in it !--Shaman **** it is !
Make U eat **** and howl at the moon --Don't go to the light !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

Left arm was starting to participate -- I helped the junk man load an old riding mower --  Not the best idea I had lately !-- This is gonna hurt !-
I can control the pain with THC only but It's gonna melt me -- Some high CBD would be the ticket right about now -- Too late !-- I'm Melting !

Edit -- A Hershey bar got plenty oil in it to take THC from the belly to the blood !-- Wanna see me shoot far out my finger tips ?--


----------



## thegloman (Dec 7, 2019)

Keef said:


> Nov -- That's the Gloman's concoction -- He scary be carefull !-- Moonshine with RSO and Golden Teacher extract in it !--Shaman **** it is !
> Make U eat **** and howl at the moon --Don't go to the light !--



Lmao!
Keef you crack me up!
I have a half dose left from that last batch of dragon piss.  I'm gonna enjoy it on new years eve.


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2019)

LOL just inoculating some spawn with penis envy for the Dead on 12/31


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

D&C --- All along the watch tower the princess kept a view -- Just listening to that Umbra !-- U gonna enjoy the show !-- Just don't get too high - it's easy to do !-- Got up to make a cup of coffee -- that didn't go well -- works better if U put your cup under it !-- I make Other Keef clean it up later !
Dam !- Still want some coffee -- Shall we attempt this again ?-- That standing up was a rush that's for sure !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

I could drive !-- All U got to do is follow that line they put on the road !


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Good morning OFC

It rained last night and the sky is partly cloudy this morning.  I love the smell of the countryside after a rain.
I am smoking some Blue Dream and sipping some Columbian coffee right now.  Mmm mmm good!

I love the smell and taste of Blue Dream.  It is the only weed that when I smell the smoke from it I can tell it is Blue Dream.  I have walked into friends houses and noticed they have smoked Blue Dream just by the smell a few times.

I dunno what's going on with me lately.  I am listening to a lot of music from my youth and enjoying it like I did back in the day.  It must be all the herb I am smoking.  ha ha

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 7, 2019)

Good morning ofc, hope your all well and high...
Got bored yesterday and built me a cloner rig...just a bucket with a pump in the bottom and a sprayer up by the roots...I added a humidity cover and I’m just awaiting soma those nice neoprene biscuits before I make holes in the top of the bucket and I’ll give cloning a try...not sure I’ve got anything in my grow that I want to clone this run but we’ll see...I got some lambsbread seeds but I’m very suspect about the seedbank and I think they are probably just junk seeds but I’ll give’m a go and see what happens...I also bought some zkittles and I think they are probably junk as well...I’ve ordered seeds from them one other time and all the seeds look exactly the same, and smaller than they should be...the web site is pacificseedbank.com...very glossy pretty website but...
[email protected], got high and left my coffee in the grow shed...I’ll be back...


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

RE -- nice work it will serve U well -- If I may suggest U get some of the 2" aero baskets -- The neoprene collars fit loosely in a 2 inch hole --alone they are tricky and can fall thru if U not careful -- The baskets fit perfectly into a 2 inch door knob drill hole - They have a lip that prevents them from falling into your res. -- I stick the cutting in the neoprene collar and then stick the collar into a basket which holds it firmly -- drop the basket into a hole and done -- U can clone in tap water -I use a timer on my pumps - 15 on 15 off --- Gonna be an easy skill to pick up !


----------



## novitius (Dec 7, 2019)

That's pretty nifty! I'm sorry to hear that about the beans 2RE. That site does seem a little sketchy.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

I be glad when I get outta here -- get me on thosee wifi spots or something so I can post picks again -- I got a mess of cuts popping out some pretty white roots right now -- Got too many !-- Some need to come out the cloner soon and some gonna stay -- If U gonna transplant them It's best to get them out that aero basket and collar before the roots get entangled with the slots in the aero basket -- I'll probably go from 2 inch baskets into 4 inch baskets and collars with baked clay balls in it for weight then a drip ring like RE uses - long low angled tables with holes for baskets-- pump nute solution to the rings let it drip thru and run down hill to a res for another trip!


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2019)

POTUS on the verge of being impeached and his most important issue is how many times he has to flush the toilet? If he wasn't so full of it, maybe he wouldn't need to flush 15 x, lol.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

Don't get me started !-- I can be bad by myself -- I  don't need no help!
RE -- about that cloner -- The reason I ended up with those 35 gallon cloner boxes was the 1st aero cloner that I bought --  it didn't hold enough water to take the heat from the pump without warming up -- It get over 80 U can get white slime that kill your cuts -- happened to me - more than once --
By using those 35 gallon boxes with about 12 gallons of water and running my pumps 15 on - 15 off - I fixed that !
I couldn't see the pump and sprayer - If U using micro sprayer U will need a filter -- Too hard of spray mess your clones up too by beating up !-- Keep an eye on your res temp !-- res may not be big enough when it warms up in the spring to absorb the heat !--
My cloners are those 35 gallon black boxes with a yellow/or orange lid with a 4 inch checkerboard pattern on it -- I glue a filtered 396 gallon per hour pump to a ceramics tile for stability - pumps straight up thru a square figure 8 PVC spray manifold with micro sprayer every 3 inches or so --sitting right on top the pump-- drill the 2 inch holes in the squares they have so kindly laid out for U -- Fill it up until the water almost up to spray manifold-- Add clones in aero baskets and collars and done !-- air stone running 24/7 - pump 15/15
Cost $50 ish probably less !
Some lids have diamonds some squares -- J don't have to drill a 2 inch hole in every square -- I was high when I built my first one -- it had 35 squares and I drilled a 2 in hole in all them all !-- Had to make the following ones match !--Lots of grow holes ?-- Then I started adding nutes and growing midgets in them !
Hellova good SOG box !-- Root them and flip them!


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

Got my cuts of the blueberry making purple bud -- there were 5 empty holes in the cloner so U know how many I took --- About a month into bloom -- they'll make Blue Berry bushes !-- She gonna be a heavy producer too !-- fat soft purple almost a lavender color buds a month in and now is the time her mom would  bulk up !-- She gonna do it too ! -- I probably be growing a bunch of this!--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 7, 2019)

Well I took some cuttings so we’ll see in a week or so if I was able...the donors were about 3or4 weeks into flower so it might take a bit longer...I trimmed as much flower off as I could without damaging the cuts...


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh that's a dome !- I thought the cuts would go in top the dome !-- U good if it don't get too hot !-- I don't even use a dome but humidity run about 50% and the cuts are not gonna dry out !-- You'll see roots on most if not all in a week or so ! -- You'll be where U want by spring !-- How big an outside grow U planning ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

Don't try to take the bud off when cloning from bloom -- U know how it packs those leaves together as it buds ?-- Everyone of those leaf nodes will grow a branch - Not much shaping needed they'll bush coming right out the ground ! -- It do take a bit longer for tbem to root - They got 2 things happening at the same time they trying to root and reveg !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m just tryin to learn new stuff is all...it’s pretty dry around here in the winter with that ol heater on...I’ll put a temp probe down in the water and an rh meter up top...I found some cheap ones on amazon so at least I should have an idea where I am...I don’t care if I lose these plants but it seems like a good growing skill to have...it gets too hot in the house, I’ll take it back out to my shed....chilly out there


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

Yeah but a  successful set of rooted clones will give U confidence !-- Don't matter if they male clones !-- It will be good practice !-- I learn better in the doing and making mistakes !--


----------



## novitius (Dec 7, 2019)

I root lots of different plants in just a cup of water on the window sill. It almost never fails, just gotta change the water every few days. I'm trying to get some sage going right now. It's been cold tho.i ain't checked it in a day or two... I should go do that!


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

Nov I'll be needing to set up a herb garden too -- I've cloned fresh herbs off the shelf- bring them home put a sprig in the cloner and forget about it -- I've grown Basil - Rosemary -thyme and oregano- and peppers always kept green onions and garlic chives around -- I even rooted the base of a bunch of celery once -- Got a hanging strawberry plant in the grow right now -- It's just not hanging yet I need a hook but it putting runners out all over -- Had to take it out of aero - needed the room !-- I guess it will be the start of the strawberry patch at the new place ?-- Need me some dam everbearing blueberry bushes too !- Use the used nute water on them then ferment theyass !-- Waste not want not !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2019)

Trying a new strain, sorbetto hmmm


----------



## thegloman (Dec 7, 2019)

I have a question.......
When decarbing, is it Just the temp and time? Or......do the buds have to be dry to decarb?


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't think it matters  Gloman -- Maybe I'm wrong but Seems like time and temperature -- 
2 !- counting the tokes in a vape pen -- Where was I at again ?-- It's right there Other Keef - OK --2 !--or was that 3 ?-- Too High I try again another time -- So far I know they got 2 or was it 3 tokes !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2019)

Did U know that drinking alcohol before pregnancy can  cause pregnancy ?-- U don't see that warning on a liqour bottle now do U ?-- U know it's true too !

Edit :-- That don't happen with weed !--
Uh !-- nevermind !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 7, 2019)

Nasty cold rainy windy storm up here right now...I don’t like it but it kept me from havin to take the missus uptown to the Christmas parade...that woulda been miserable...


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Rainy night tonight.  Smoking some Blackjack and grooving to some tunes.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 8, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Looking like a bit of rain for us starting tomorrow night...and then 50's and 30's for a week or so.... dang perfect to me! This run has been up-potted again into 5 gallon bags and have taken off...transplant shock was minimal ...I am still amazed by the LED Lights...seems they make all phases easier on the plant. I never realized how hard the HPS lights can be in a small grow area...you can keep air temp in check and still have heat problems. I have totally changed the grow room for LED ...lots more room now with all the duct work gone. I know this is a common phrase....but I am convinced LED lights are the future for indoor gardening. With prices falling you cannot go wrong with them. Hitting some Gelato this morning and then off for a job. Peace Ya'll


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2019)

Morning OFC -- Sunday morning  in the mudhole !-- I try to hide it but I'm about over this travel trailer and the mudhole !-- They should start showing me houses this week -- Had some caps and a little Debbie cake for breakfast --lost my hash oil cartridge again -- Got some sticky Sour Dubb in the bong -- Not in as bad of shape this morning as I expected !-- Not feeling like a spring chicken but I'm holding my own --
HP-- I'm all about LEDs -- These marshydro 300 watt reflector series I got getting old -- So I'm gonna get new lights for the new place !-- Today is the day we fill up the other half of bloom -- This grow is up and running !-- Now it just needs to be maintained !


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2019)

Got rooted clones to pot - move a group to bloom - move some babies to bigger pots -- make sure I got a rooted cut of everything in an aero box to take with me -- I had fire but I think I upgraded with this grow -- Still need that high CBD Indica -- Get some pain relief without getting so high !- Don't get me wrong I like a good buzz but U got to be able to function !
More coffee 1st !-' Not in a hurry !-Maybe hit this bong one more time ?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 8, 2019)

Good morning yall!


----------



## novitius (Dec 8, 2019)

Morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2019)

Hello Cowgirl in the sand -- is this place at your command

Neil a wild man !-- I would really like to visit that place he goes when he gets lost in the music 

Maybe one more toke ?- Then I be real !-- Maybe not .


----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC. I have plenty of potting and rooting going on. Bought 24 of the sorbetto clones in rockwool needs transplanting yesterday, lol. smoking the sorbetto


----------



## novitius (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm 6 for 6 on girls in the 5x5! The real fun begins now around here 

Edit: I meant"here"as in at my place lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2019)

Good morning peeps,  Got me some cbd haze seeds up along with mimosa. planted Umbra's fruity pebbles seeds with a papaya feminized and  some more tangie, as the first ones didn't  pop. The kids are kinda pissed they won't be here when they finish.. oh boy, i am getting kinda tired but it is still ok.
I hope you guys are all stoned and happy this winter morn. Cold and cloudy, kinda yucky in my book.  There are blooming flowers in my heart.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 8, 2019)

Good morning ofc, Rose maybe soon the kids will have their own and you’ve maybe showed them how to do it...
I need me a two car garage sized grow room...!


----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Good morning ofc, Rose maybe soon the kids will have their own and you’ve maybe showed them how to do it...
> I need me a two car garage sized grow room...!


that's what I have and it's a lot of work


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Good morning OFC







Have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2019)

U don't know I was napping !-- No one saw me - U can't prove a thing !
Put it off-- Got maybe an hour of work in the grow - No hurry -- Long as those girls go to bloom by 9 pm when lights go out we good -- I went an took a look -- grow room is a mess -- Need to do something about this and that ?-- I walked away !-- It ain't going nowhere -- just gonna mess it up again later anyway -- 6 little girls going to bloom - I think 3 WI-x-BBSL and 3 of something else - Apricot Head looks good ?-- Maybe - more grape crosses ?-- Figure it out later ?--
I want a 2 car garage size bloom !- What I'm looking for now though is most likely an old secluded nondescript  3 bedroom house --  bloom in one bedroom -- veg in another and have one for me !-- I'm flexible - but I want the 2 grow areas -- A garage would be fine -- An outbuilding ?-- U know how we do ?---look around and think -- How would I best use this space as a grow ? - Got the girls up and ready for a new home !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2019)

It's not the diner grow in a box I was planning but it's a great start !-- Still need lemon -lime - cherry - strawberry - so I got a ways to go ?-- I'm OK with that ! - The Dank Diner Grow out at the Bat Cave -- Gonna be a long term project !- We kick it off soon !


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2019)

Bloom is full !-- Added 4 WI-X-BBSL-- A  SS-x- BOG and SD -x- BOG -- Mess of blueberry be coming out on Jan 8 !-- Veg is a mess !-- 
Out of chaos comes order !-- I got that choas part down pat !


----------



## novitius (Dec 8, 2019)

Your Killin it Keef! I hope you get your house sold pronto and find you the bat cave. I'm looking forward to seeing your setup. 

Hey all. I'm wondering if any of you have noticed purple striping and stems from LED. I know that is generally caused by negative P, but I'm wondering if it could be an expression from spectrum. I'd like to get my hands on a light with spectrum control. Maybe someday lol.


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2019)

Nov -- What U may be seeing is a stem that is not round but feels like 4 lobes fused together - I got 2 that feel like they have a square stem -- The light may be reflecting off the grooves this forms - U had them in natural light ?--


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2019)

Nov - I don't have to wait until the beach house sells to find the Bat Cave -- I got enough VA loan benefits and a down payment -- I'm just gonna pay it off when the house sells -They had to get the paper work straight before they could start showing me places -- I expect to see something maybe this week -- It's about  to happen - Then keep my head down and ride out prohibition without getting caught !-- I believe I can make it !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2019)

I can see it very well
There's a boat on the reef with a broken back and I can see it very well

Save yourself Other Keef too high !


----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2019)

Nov, that striping can also be a genetic trait


----------



## novitius (Dec 8, 2019)

I went looking around after I asked here. Some people think it's an indication of potency. I was just wondering what y'all thought about the purple. Seems like I see it sometimes from seedling on out. 
 Keef, that triple Lemon had the 4 lobe type stalk. That's the shadowing that showed up in the 1 pic in my journal. But some of those plants have the purple lateral and intercalary meristems. The side and in the middle. I've had them in natural light. The hue pales but it's present. I have no photo proof tho lol. I was thinking back to running HID in the past and only seeing this trait when lacking P or it was cold at night. But in this case, my temps are ok- no major swing and I'm pretty confident my pH and P are ok. It seems more prolific than I remember. 
  Most people think it's low P or temps/pH. But actually low temps create the lock out, right? I was thinking genetics because some plants have that coding. Like GDP or what was it, Bubba Kush? Anyway, that would  guarantee expression but I pondered LED and it's amazing spectrum being a trigger for it. I'm pretty sure this is all just my sub conscious trying to get me to order a really expensive piece of lighting with spectrum control...


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2019)

Some of my stuff show those kinds of traits. Had a plant that had a purple streak across a 7 fingered leaf. It went across each finger, like it was marked with a marker. Clones showed exact same trait. Then there were the flat stems …


----------



## thegloman (Dec 9, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Kind of rainy here this morning but the temp is tolerable.  At least I don't have to shovel it!  
I got to watch the kids Christmas program last night!  Those little ones just melt my heart they are so sweet.   Too bad they don't stay that way. lol
Hope everybody has a great green day!


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 9, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Nov you gotta watch the sub conscious voices....mine get me in trouble constantly. A warm morning here....my guess is rain then turning cooler...that is kinda a standard forecast here for this time of the year. Its when we get the rain over run by Arctic air...which turns to snow or even worse sleet and or freezing rain. Every see Southerners driving on ice?....not pretty at all! 2017 brought 6 inches of snow to the area and they had curfews....no one on the highway. Holy coconut caps...I am down to 3...got a batch of flower decarbing now and some coconut oil melting in the stew pot. I mailed a few to an old friend and got a marriage proposal in return...I think she likes them lol. The marriage thing was just a joke....thank goodness!


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Give me a minute !-- Ugh !-- That's sore !-- I need more coffee !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

Inner voice ?-- That's Other Keef !-- He bad !
Had to flush the toilet like 15 times !-- They really need to do something about that !-- Got some babies I put in dirt and it seems to be a little too spicy for them -- I'm go rip them out the dirt and put them back in aero and see if I can save them !-- That's brutal on plants -- Don't be like me !--


----------



## novitius (Dec 9, 2019)

Morning OFC! It's raining. It's kinda chilly. I slept in. I'm gonna get some journal work in today.


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2019)

Morning OFC. Busy


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm gonna be real today !-- Maybe ?-- I don't know ?-- Having more coffee fussing with the bong !- I'm comfortable !- If it ain't broke don't fix it !-- I can think of nothing that can't be put off until later ?-- I'm good at that !
Messy grow maybe I go clean up later -- I don't have a garage full to maintain like Umbra-- It don't take long !-- Have a other toke ?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2019)

4 dumps and 7 flushes ago, t rump signed the constipation proclamation.  

Good morning all... the news says it is sunny in the northwest. They lied. it is gray gray gray. BUT, there is sun in my bathroom/grow. little babies, and some not up yet, i love that time, where it is easy. 
Yes, purple stems, some do some don't... i have no idea why.  I hope we all have a good week and get done what we need to. Keef, thinking of you for your new home. Gloman, glad you loved the  kids program, they don't all turn out bad. Umbra, don't work too much, too late? Novi, i love your enthusiasm.  Nick, how are you?  RE, lets smoke Burnin, thinking of you. If i missed someone i am sorry.


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

Rose young plants from seed are not my favorite time -- Once I got a batch of cuts in the cloner I feel better -- One or 2 don't make It's not a problem but I have a good root rate -
Getting them up big enough to sex is a pain !-- After that I just crank it out !
Feels like the weather is changing - Took Sudafed and benadryl and another dose of caps -- Pressure been building in my face and I been trying to Ignore it !- Ain't working !-- Must be a pressure front approaching so say da face !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 9, 2019)

good morning smoky oldies...
Suns out here...looks like we got about 3 days till the next storm moves in...it’s a high in the mid 50’s...I’ll be hi in the upper 60’s, lol...what am I gonna do today...make somethin for breakfast and then start tearing into that storage shed...I need to fit more crap in there so I have more room for growing in my workshop...have a great day y’all!!!


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

RE --Man on a mission !
Plants from seed ?-- To me a pack of seed represent one girl !-- I start about half dozen seed and usually get my girl -- After that I see no reason to start anymore from that variety if the girl is a good representation -- I run it long as I want -- Ran that White Widow for 4 and a half years cloning from clones !
Once I build up my girl count I start culling and bringing in one or 2 more at a time -- Always keeping the best and let the rest go --


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 9, 2019)

Checked on my cloner and it looks like a redesign is in order?...Well actually just a replacement of the spray apparatus...this pump is a bit on the small size but it’s what I had on hand...I just ordered a bigger one with a filter and I’ll use a different sprinkler type as well...I just need to be able to clone by the end on my next run as I’m hoping to start some good genetics, just as soon as I find them...


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

PVC pipe fit on one the adapters comes with the pump - buy micro sprayers at Amazon comes in packs of 25 - mine came with a drill bit -- cheap too !

Edit :-- I don't even bother to use pvc pipe cement - I just stick the pieces together --


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

U gonna be cloning by then for sure !-- Get an aquarium pump and stone for it - U not trying to dissolve the CO2 in the water - U just pushing room air through the cloner to keep CO2 available for the roots -- With some sprayers What U got there will work if the water don't heat up !-- Then clone anything that gets in the way just for practice - clone some fresh herbs - basil - oragano - Rosemary -thyme -- I've cloned them all off the fresh herb section of the grocery store !


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

It's about time U old people discovered weed !--Young whipper snappers think they discovered it ?-- Ain't that cute ?-- Bless they hearts !---Little Chits !


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

Cloning practice ?-- I have even stuck a stem with some leaves still on it in a cloner up side down to see if it would root -- it didn't !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2019)

Keef, i got the hankering for some papaya seeds after Cane mentioned it. I had two feminized left from years ago and decided i would plant 1. I think if you had issues with seedlings it from soil it is in...? ya think?  The kids keep making fruity pebbles cheesecake so that is why i  planted those. lol


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

No doubt about that Rose !-- They have some major transplant shock going from mild aero to that hot dirt --
I get back to what I know soon --

Papaya ?- I liked that - Bugs took it from me !- That fits in a diner grow right ?
Fruity Pebbles ?-- Breakfast at the diner !- That fits for sure !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 9, 2019)

Afternoon all....spread the glaze on the doughnut and came on home. Looking like a stay at home day tomorrow...rainy ...windy and cold..I'll take it ! Filled 116 on the coco caps...this time I took my normal amount..10 g...then added the left over hockey pucks from pressing rosin....they still have some potency ...I smoked a sample and it worked....another 10-12 g. It made enough to fill 117 but one did not line up and smushed lol. Sampled one while the coconut oil was still warm....nicceee. Got some 90/10 Black Angus burger and oven baked sweet potato fries on the menu...that old fashion American hamburger has been on my mind a while .


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

HP --U filter and just fill the caps with oil ?-- When I do the coconut oil extraction -- I been decarbing in a jar and adding coconut oil just to cover while it was still hot - a little shake or stir and by the time it cools it can be filtered -- I put it in an  empty cough syrup bottle and take it by the spoon-- I have just found the dry caps and taking the oil on the side is cleaner and easier - but when I run out of caps-- coconut oil extraction works fine !-- Good medicine Ain't it ?--


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

Still drinking coffee and smoking herb.  I went to bed early last night and slept in this morning.  I guess this is what happens sometimes when you get old.  When I was younger 6 hours of sleep was enough.  ha ha

Have a wonderful day you amazing people!


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

They told me when I grew up I wouldn't have to haul water no more !-- They lied !-- Fill tbis 5 gallon bucket up and haul it to the grow room !-- Not a fan of hauling water but they thirsty !-- Need me some dam pumps and drains - dis **** is just uncalled for !-- I got it all in my head but It'll cost too much to set the Bat Cave up that way !-- We'll see !- I'm more about opening valves and using pumps than about hauling 5 gallon buckets of water !-- Dammit !


----------



## novitius (Dec 9, 2019)

ECO-FLO Products PUP62 Water Transfer Drill Pump Kit, 300 GPH https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LIRSW0Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_FlS7DbBYMC96G

Add some more hose to it and you're golden Keef


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

Nov -- I got more than a few submersible pumps put up in my grow boxes or  I could run a water hose but I don't !-- I'm just an old man complaining bout **** !-- Ain't my grow-- So I'm not making any major changes -- I'll be back in water soon and I can move water without carrying it if I set up properly --

Edit -- Texas a prohibition state -- It's not like I can call a plumber and electrician out to work on the grow -- If  U can't do it - it don't get done !


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2019)

Found a puddle in the flower room. Thought it was all the rain. Turns out it is a cold water pipe with a pin hole leak in it. Stopped leak but it has been leaking in a wall cavity. Plants are molded, complete scrap. Will have to rip out drywall and replace it. Oh fun


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 9, 2019)

That is a terrible blow Umbra...Hope you get it tool care of soon and back to normal. Keef I just filter with cheese cloth and fill cap bodies then...it goes really fast with the cap plate.


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

That's magic right there HP !-- Fix dam near anything wrong with U !-- I just put the coconut oil in a bottle and measure out doses as I go -- If I'm outta caps -- Don't matter how U get the decarb in your belly -- Your body know what to do !
Just had a bowl of some pasta and another dose of caps - I been worthless today !-- Face still swollen some having some pain and pressure and the left arm works - sometimes ?
I think this is my 4th dose today -- I'm keeping the pain tolerable -- but that has kept me way high all day !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2019)

I went to GNC to pickup vitamins and the proliferation of CBD products is overwhelming. My oldest sister has fibromyalgia. She is constantly in pain, and retired because of it. She won't use a CBD cream because she doesn't want to get high and addicted to the weed. LOL she would rather live in pain, ok.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 9, 2019)

Reefer madness is strong in some folks...my sister is the same way...


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

Reefer Madness ?-- I know that's true !-- Don't want to get addicted to the devils weed !--Personally I think they should use it as pre op medicine instead of a narcotic or valium -- It gots lots of medical uses - With THC the side effect is it gets U high !-- Get over it !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

See this right here ?-- Looks just like a joint don't it ?- Smells like weed too ?--It's not !-- This one those new fangled hemp cigarettes !-- I was told it was a hemp cigarette and perfectly legal !

Is anyone falling for that ?- We got to get creative in the prohibition states -- We ain't got places like weed stores !
We mostly just got jail !


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2019)

jail, that's like a weed lounge


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 9, 2019)

I used to do this when I was a kid.


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2019)

Yeah and they serve the finest dry green balogna sandwiches U can find - with a fine tap water on the side -It come out the  water fountain on top the toilet !--Sometimes even the bread is green !
The judge he only come to work M-W-F so U gonna spend at least the night in jail !
Don't be there when it gets cold - They got no heat !
Weed Lounge ?-- That's funny Umbra !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 9, 2019)

In the navy we drank bug juice and it had enough sugar in it to fuel ya for hours.  In jail ya drink bug juice with no sugar and watered down to just color.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 9, 2019)

My Harley would do that.  Especially if it was a pile of weed leaves.


----------



## novitius (Dec 10, 2019)

Ever had sweat meat? Yum yum yum. Not the meat sweats mind you. But a slab o something pink, brown, green and perspiring


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2019)

hope that's better than sweetbread, lol


----------



## novitius (Dec 10, 2019)

If you can get past the smell and texture it's not that bad lol


----------



## novitius (Dec 10, 2019)

What's this cat talkin about Freon extraction?? Nah man. I pass...


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2019)

I am afraid he is going to hurt himself or someone else, so I don't want to be a part of it


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 10, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...I used to see guys huffing R12 back in the 80's.....some would do it till their lips turned blue(lack of O2) and froze...it was $.99 a can at Walmart....those guys are all dead now. I try to keep my adventures as natural as possible and live long enough to become a burden on the Government . I have the same older Sister who can barely get around due to arthritis...marvels at how I have avoided the family arthritis gene...I tell her I have it as well but just treat and manage it...one mention of cannabis and she goes into the"I'm stuck in 1968 with closed mind whine". I show her that I can bend over and put my palms on the floor by the ankles...she cannot climb simple steps hardly. Just no changing some folks. My middle Sister is a bit more open minded...I think she would use it if not for working at a prison lol. Now me....well we all know about "lil Brother" using it lmao. Pain and stress free is the way to be.


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2019)

Morning OFC 
Ugh !- Cold wet and raining in the mudhole -- Not doing so good today mentally -- I think the stress starting to affect me -- Old broken head don't always function right --stress increase that - Mind misfiring --pressure in my face and left arm not working right -- I'm a mess !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 10, 2019)

Good morning yall!
It is colder than a well diggers a** this morning!
I set my vaporizer back up in the nursery and the little babies are already looking like they are happy.   Ill veg for a few weeks then flip lights to sex them.
Surely I can get 5 nice girlz out of 15 babies.

FREON?  Really?   Just cuz ya can don't mean you should.
None for me thanks.  I'm with HP!
I want to be a burdon on uncle sam
For a long time!   He stuck it to me for all those years.  My turn now!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 10, 2019)

The freon guy sure can’t read a room, can he? I am all for innovation and improving on ideas and processes but a lot of folks use cannabis for health issues. Why would anyone want to add in an unhealthy unknown when there are good, healthy products and processes? I think he is one of the kind of folks who just likes to troll forums and look for an argument. Reminds me of the old Monty Python bit...


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 10, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Have a GREAT day!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 10, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Just cuz ya can don't mean you should.


Haha that's exactly what I told Umbra off the record last night.
The end of that Freon thread scares me the most; the bit about how MP is the exception but "according to my research" everyone else says it's safe.
I dunno man... when I worked in Academia, that word meant something totally different,  and did not involve simply wading into the murky uncharted waters of Reddit, or asking Siri whatup. There was like, data and sample size and peer review of the grey haired bespectacled sort. Maybe I'm just old and out of touch with the modern vernacular.


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2019)

Ugh !--Not moving so good !--
 I don't understand -- U harvest - strip the fan leaves and then trim - What U get in trim is ?- 20% of harvest weight ?--U either make hash and press the oil or make RSO like Umbra does -I just decarb it and pack it into caps -,- There are other options like Super Critical CO2 extraction and HBC hash ( hyper baric chamber)
No solvent - No residue - Why do U need to use a solvent except ethanol or oil ?-- RSO from ethanol ain't going no where !
I don't care who U are or what your tolerance is ---I can put up down with some coconut oil extract !--
Except  for improving efficiency that's plenty safe choices!-
If U like risk U can always blast with  butane - here hold my cigarette ?-- That'll hook U up on the risk tip !-- BOOM !-- I don't like **** blowing up unless I tell it to blow up !--


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2019)

Good morning, Umbra so sorry about your walls, sheesh. That is a lot of work.  Reefer madness, that pisses me off so much. I don't get it. Some people rather deal with cancer than taking the devil weed. I don't have much patience for that anymore. I had a call from a woman whose husband is a political figure here and he has a brain tumor. I  told them to read Rick Simpson's website, and she actually said, what if someone saw me do that?  I give up.
Keef, keep hanging in, please.


----------



## novitius (Dec 10, 2019)

If I'm the exception for not vaping Freon I can live with that. As HP pointed out, I'm much more likely to live anyway. I knew a guy when I lived in Florida, he'd crack the hoses on ac units and huff the stuff. He died shortly after he started doing that consistently. Common sense screams no on this one. Even if it was on a shelf at the dispo I'd pass. 
 Maybe he has always just been a troll. 

Good morning OFC!


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2019)

Holding my own Rose -- Long as I don't do anything compicated like walk or talk -- I will "Endeavor To Perservere "
I never even heard of people huffing Freon - this is new to me -- I have no interest in it that's for sure !-- I get high I don't need to be messing with complicated **** !-- Can we just keep it simple ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 10, 2019)

Good morning ofc...


----------



## thegloman (Dec 10, 2019)

If you were to decarb diamonds (THCa crystals) would they recrystalize once cooled off?


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2019)

no it would require a vacuum chamber to get the crystals back. Not to belabor the subject, but Freon guy thinks he has reinvented the wheel. This is typical of mania and the belief that you, and you alone, are smarter and superior to everyone else. He needs a shrink to talk to and perhaps mood stabilizing meds


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2019)

Too complicated -- How high U wanna get ?-- I get plenty high without much chemistry ! --


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 10, 2019)

I let my plants do the chemistry for me. Here ya go ladies, have some simple compounds and a few photons. I'll be back for my aromatic hydrocarbons in 7-10 weeks ; )


----------



## novitius (Dec 10, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> I let my plants do the chemistry for me. Here ya go ladies, have some simple compounds and a few photons. I'll be back for my aromatic hydrocarbons in 7-10 weeks ; )



This had me lol irl


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2019)

Still raining !---Dogs not happy about it --- Moving a little better but still not so good !-- It Happens- It just takes me a few days to recover then I do it again -- I need to quit doing that -- I could use some recovery time !-- Heal up some

Edit ;-- The plants in aero are doing well - the ones in dirt not so good - 
They'll live but they could be healthier-- bloom is fine - It's veg that's working me !-- I get back in water soon and  all will be well-- Just got to hunt me down a brand new home -


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2019)

Making thai curry for the first time ever.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 10, 2019)

Rose I cant wait to hear how it turns out and you gotta post pics : p.....
You got your Thai iced tea ready to go? That ish be hot cha cha


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2019)

Gonna make me hungry again?-- Ain't right !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 10, 2019)

Made my version of bipimbap this morning...turned out pretty good and I got enough for tomorrow morning as well...this one a little more spicy than usual but clear the sinuous...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 10, 2019)

Oh man y'all spreading a bad case of munchies and I ain't vaccinated!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 10, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Made my version of bipimbap this morning...turned out pretty good and I got enough for tomorrow morning as well...this one a little more spicy than usual but clear the sinuous...



Ok Ill bite.
What is bipimbap?


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 10, 2019)

It's delicious, that's what. Lol


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2019)

Korean food --usually served with Kimchi -- I Do Not eat Kimchi !

I have trouble being in the same room with  Kimchi -- NASTY !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 10, 2019)

Mine has no kimchi...just a bunch of nearly raw but chopped veggies, stir fried I guess...all over a bead of steamed rice...I coupla sunny side eggs on top and the special sauce ta give it some teeth...meat fried or no meat depending on your preference...I had some sausage in this batch...stirr it up and eat it right outa the skillet...


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2019)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/p...-250-jobs-are-projected/ar-BBY1ScI?ocid=edgsp


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2019)

I spent a year up near the DMZ between North and South Korea back in 73-74 -- As a military policeman I escorted tanks up there regularly -- If U come across a triangular sign that say "mine field" ? -- U shouldn 't be there !-- It is real !-
RE -- U can scrabble the eggs and make a thin crepe out of it in a wok -- U put the egg in a bowl then fill the bowl with the other goodies and tuck in the egg around the edges -- To serve U flip the bowl over on a plate and remove the bowl - Can't remember what that was called ?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2019)

I had no idea it was so easy to make... it turned out great. pretty tickled about it too.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 10, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Mine has no kimchi...just a bunch of nearly raw but chopped veggies, stir fried I guess...all over a bead of steamed rice...I coupla sunny side eggs on top and the special sauce ta give it some teeth...meat fried or no meat depending on your preference...I had some sausage in this batch...stirr it up and eat it right outa the skillet...


Sounds good!  Without the kimchi.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 10, 2019)

That’s just fermented veggies right?...I’ve no idea, never been brave enough though I don’t know why...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2019)

My son in law is Korean and he won't touch kimchi. Stinky, the thai iced tea is so sweet here i can't drink it, did you say it was hot?  Wish i could send you a bowl of this to go with a bowl of your own.


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2019)

Got a new girl-- One I already had but I like It's structure better -- Candy Cane - x-  Bunch of Grapes -- Get me some more cuts off her -- Clones in my box got roots out the ying yang -- I don't want to put them in dirt but I gotta make some room -- I leave maybe 2 rooted cuts of each --need some room for White Indica cuts -- probably missed something else ?

Oh !-- Cops was out at the mudhole again last night -- Chasing a crackhead thru the woods -- I shoulda told them to drive him thru my fish hooks -- U know it makes me uncomfortable to have the cops come around a grow like that ?- The 1st problem crack head in jail -- I think I got him with the fish hooks last week -- The cops were chasing him so he jumped off a bridge -- water about a foot deep -- mud about 2 feet deep - Gonna be cold in jail tonigbt !
Maybe It's just me !- but this is no place to grow weed ?
Where da Bat Cave for da Dank Diner Grow ?-- Da OFC wants to know ?


----------



## novitius (Dec 10, 2019)

Kimchi goes well with all beef open fired hot dogs.... I hate both but they work together lol. Top it with some rooster sauce.
Masses potato's, pot roast and gravy around here tonight. Roasted brussel sprouts too. Carmelized onions, carrots and mushrooms smothering everything.....


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 10, 2019)

Rose that looks great! Did you put in some coconut milk? The red curry paste is so spicy you need iced tea with condensed milk to put out the mouth inferno!


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2019)

Almost 5. dogs are hungry. Had a late lunch so may not eat


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2019)

Kimchi is Fermented bok choy with pepper and spices stuffed between the leaves -- then fermented similar to sauerkraut
Smells nasty - never could get drunk or high enough to get it past my lips !

My brain will forever associate the smell of Kimchi to Korea

Edit :-- They didn't have to kick me out of Korea like that !-- I was gonna leave - eventually ?-- but they made me leave !-- escort me to my seat on the plane and stand at the door till the plane leave !-- Wasn't right !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 10, 2019)

Chicken thighs stuffed with last night's leftover spinach artichoke dip and wrapped in proscuitto


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 10, 2019)

I make my own kimchi. It's pretty feckin RUDE.  Stuff stinks. And yes, I do the second fermentation in my attic. It overwhelms the smell of the garden lol


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2019)

I know lots of words and some of them is big words !-- but ---there are no words to properly express the stench of Kimchi


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 10, 2019)

Been YEARS since ive visited. Any familiar faces? Ozzy? 4u2sm0ke? Rosebud? Hamster? Cubby?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2019)

That looks amazing Stinky. You're a good cook me thinks.. Yes coconut milk a can a box of chicken stock, sweet red pepper, onion, 2TBL red curry paste, i like red the best. a bit of fish sauce, garlic. It needed lemongrass so i used lime.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2019)

Hey Drift, how the heck are you? You grow pot? You smoke pot? I hope your well. Nice to see you. Just me and Hammy from that list...


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 10, 2019)

The hemp goddess? Pcduck? Umbra? Ston-loc?

I'm well. Smoking not growing. How's Nurse Larry doing? Still around? Im guessing you remember me lol. Been a long time and much medicine smoked since. Looking to do a satori grow outdoors. Just seeing what's new and who's here.


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2019)

drfting07 said:


> Been YEARS since ive visited. Any familiar faces? Ozzy? 4u2sm0ke? Rosebud? Hamster? Cubby?


MP got sold. Ozzie started his own site with 4U. They had a falling out, 4U went his own way. Cubby hangs there and a private site I belong to. Hammy is still here, as is THG. Duck pops in every now and then. Ozzie is just working and doing his own thing. After his mom died, he went feral and he took it hard.


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> MP got sold. Ozzie started his own site with 4U. They had a falling out, 4U went his own way. Cubby hangs there and a private site I belong to. Hammy is still here, as is THG. Duck pops in every now and then. Ozzie is just working and doing his own thing. After his mom died, he went feral and he took it hard.



Hey umbra! Good to see yah. Yah I knew about marijuana culture. Looks pretty dead over there. 

What are you up to? What are you growing out?


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2019)

Moms
purple punch
sour punch
mimosa
tiger's milk
black triangle
candy cane
sour dubb
candyland
ecsd
bruce banner
parfait
pink berry biscotti
squish
bpuX
sorbetto
gelato
sundae driver
sunset sherbet
kurple grape
grape krush
London bridge
magnum opus
black lime reserve
key lime pie
I probably forget a couple, lol. Just breeding a couple things here and there


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2019)

Found a water leak in a wall cavity in the flower room. Need to remove drywall because of the mold that is just starting. Then sorbetto


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 10, 2019)

[QUOTE="umbra, post: 1069861, member:  Just breeding a couple things here and there[/QUOTE]
Ummm I think that may be a bit of an understatement


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2019)

Ok, I'm an over achiever. Under promise and over deliver, or something like that


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 10, 2019)

Now if only construction contractors would just buy into that mindset, the world would be a better place


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2019)

exceeding customer expectations daily is more than saying, it's my mantra


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 10, 2019)

Good evening folks.  It has been snowing all day here.  Jeez Umbra.   I am overloaded with 7 strains.  I dunno what I would do with all that.  On the plus side I managed to get a clone from a plant in the last week of flower.  1 out of 4 ain't bad considering the circumstances.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 11, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....I see everyone has a personal opinion on Kimchi....it is a bit much for me...I will keep my cabbage traditional Western Hemisphere. I did have the Vietnamese friend for years....she is the one I sent the coconut caps too....the girl loves some cannabis. Vietnamese have a sauce.... Nuoc Mam it is called....it is made while drying salted fish in the sun...catching the drippings....fermenting and spicing it to H e ll....they use a Thai Pepper that is really hot and will take your breath if not careful. A few drops on a rice ball and your good to go!...Warning though...too much and you will act beau-coup dien cai dau. Got some GDP in the bong and off for a cool walk today....Peace Amigo's


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2019)

Good morning, Drift, of course, i remember you, you named nuse larry nurse larry.  It is nice to see you again. What are you up to these days? HP, that sounds way too hot for me.. I have just enjoyed spicy now in my advanced age, lol. Umbra, we like that you are an overachiever that is why we all smoke the dank. Thank you. 
Charles Phillip, the holstein cat, decided he needed fed at 3 am. He wouldn't go away or be quiet. IT was kinda cold to throw him out. So the dogs and I are hanging out smoking pot and drinking coffee and watching politics on tv. Let's have a good day. Can you hear my TN accent?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 11, 2019)

Good morning yall!


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2019)

Morning  OFC -- Ugh!-- It lives !-- I don't think I'm up to another asswhooping like that but I survive !
If I can make it out the mudhole with it - --Nurse Larry lives too !--

Rose-- U trying to bait me into espressing my disgust with the news ?--
I need to recover some today - not up to a fight yet --but ya know what I think !


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2019)

It's good not to hurt but I'm stiff and sore - That was bad !-- 
I burnt the Nurse when I moved it from Aero to some hot dirt - I got it back in aero to see if I can't save it --Last of my original seed --  I've done stuff and things to her though -- 
She got a rude daughter in NL -x- BBSL -- Then a ( NL-x- BBSL)-x- (BPU-X-B.B)-- grandchild !--- Grandchildren I should say ?--- ( NL -x- BBSL )-x- BOC 
More coffee . - Just hitting my stride on the Wake and Bake


----------



## Cinister1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Morning OF’s off to work I go. Have a good day all!!


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2019)

Have a good day Cinister !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2019)

Dogs are pissed off -- Had to put them on that special diet for my little buddy's renal stone -- Started on the can food because that was what the vet had -- Got some dry formula and They don't like it -- They want can food dammit !-- No !- Sitting there looking at me ain't changing that -- I weaned them down best I could -- They not happy !


----------



## umbra (Dec 11, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Dec 11, 2019)

Morning OFC. 
Gonna try to pick up some Beach Wedding today. Tropicanna Cookies x Wedding Cake. I hope I get some before it's gone.


----------



## umbra (Dec 11, 2019)

pool guy dropped off some Tropicana cookies for me, lol


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2019)

Still dragging but better !-- I hate when that happens -Gettimg old sux too -- Time for lunch and a dose of caps -- Got some stuff to do in the grow -- I get on it soon-- Try to get it straight best I can -- No hurry !--


----------



## novitius (Dec 11, 2019)

I got some. Gas bill is on wait until next month haha! This stuff is very nice. I show you pics later. Purple and green. Very pretty flower. The taste is mostly sour. Oni cookies will be added to the garden soon! Thanks for the tip Umbra.


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2019)

Me work good - Me work hard--  but 1st take care of head !


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 11, 2019)

Afternoon All....Been an A+ day here...50* or so and sunny. Having BBQ chicken breast... broccoli fettuccine with Parmesan Romano Garlic sauce....white/sweet potato medley and sweet baby carrot roasted in oven. I am a bone in guy on BBQ C breast and want them small as possible...I do not like those giant chicken pieces they have these days. Got some Black Betty for the dessert .


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 11, 2019)

One of our neighbors moved away a couple months ago but we had to go see her today and exchange Christmas goodies...She’s my wife’s good friend but she makes me absolutely crazy....she wants to show me every square inch of her new travel trailer that doesn’t travel but is parked at her daughters house...I just want to get away and smoke a doobie...help me!!!!


----------



## novitius (Dec 11, 2019)

That's torture 2RE! Run, hide! 
26 f here.... It's cold, the wind is blustery. Great Lake Christmas headed in


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't have that problem - I don't want to be some place I turn a little crazy loose and everybody wants me to leave -
- ( including me)-- Everybody be happy !
We gonna have a good day tommorrow OFC !-- Got to be better than today - I'm slow to recover !


----------



## novitius (Dec 11, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Afternoon All....Been an A+ day here...50* or so and sunny. Having BBQ chicken breast... broccoli fettuccine with Parmesan Romano Garlic sauce....white/sweet potato medley and sweet baby carrot roasted in oven. I am a bone in guy on BBQ C breast and want them small as possible...I do not like those giant chicken pieces they have these days. Got some Black Betty for the dessert .



I'm coming over again!


----------



## umbra (Dec 11, 2019)

chicken marsala with tri color bowtie pasts


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 11, 2019)

I had a nice blue cheese topped burger with fried jalapeños and a cold ipa...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 11, 2019)

Some Tropicana Cookies sounds like what I need...it seems like it takes me all day to accomplish most anything...or is that just smokin weed in general...I have not found that “focus me strain”...if I get energy, it’s scattered...rainin and cold this evening...Purple Haze in the pipe...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 11, 2019)

CBD chocolate truffles for dessert and relaxing in my armchair, which is pretty comical with a 60 pound bully mix wrapped around my butt snoring with his eyes open. Snort snort. I think he's drooling on my leg. It feels damp.


----------



## novitius (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi, we went simple tonight with chicken tenders, steamed Normandy blend and a garden salad.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 12, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Cold dark and damp here.  Looks like a stay high and stay in kind of day. 
Maybe a cup or two of coco coffee will help.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 12, 2019)

So I was checking out the dates on a pkg. of Skywalker buds I got and the harvest to pkg was only about 40 days.    These buds tasted TERRIBLE.  Harsh and no terp profile at all.
I don't see how they can cure the buds and have them ready to pkg in such short time.   I think they are skipping the cure now and Still asking 60 bucks for 3.5g.
Ill mmj needs a LOT of help.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Nice 31* morning here...frosty with a Full Moon out there....and for the Luna watchers...it hit Full at 12:12 am 12/12/19 Eastern time. Hey Nov come on by Bro and bring some of that killer score you made....that is pretty smoke! SA the puppy looks like he would have to be surgically removed form your lap lol...what a ham. My upload this morning is of my ol buddy George the Cat...aka Georgie Baby/Pimp Daddy...he is suffering through the hard ship of Winter as you can see. He is mostly an outdoor cat and stays on the roof tops a lot (on watch for Redcoats)...but he reasons that Redcoats rarely attack when it cold or raining so he comes in for a spell. George is very smart too...I came in the other day and he pointed out there was cake in the frig....said I deserved a piece of that Butter Pecan cake...of course he ate half of it...he may be a bit too smart lol.... he weighs in at 17-18 pounds...fully grown cat.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)

Wow...$60.00 an 1/8 for poor quality meds?  ....Maybe their grower needs to hang at MP a while...Sorry for the hit you took Gman.


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

Morning OFC 
Ugh !-- I need to get my oldass up out this mudhole while I still can -- It's all starting to wear a bit thin !-- Coffee and the bong trying to smooth up the rough edges -- Cold today -- Maybe not to some but it makes my old bones ache -- 
We got no choice let's do this day !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 12, 2019)

Just got a txt saying my super rich 1 hemp seeds are on the way!  Whoo hoo!
They will go nicely with these little sweeties


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

I might live but mornings are touch and go ?
Good deal Gloman !-- I got some babies in ICU after putting them in dirt and burning them -- They back in an aero box -- The last that need sexing -- Nurse Larry is alive and I've pulled worse back from the brink but I don't know ?-- I had hoped to get them all sexed but ain't happening right now --
The clones in my boxes are doing well -- There's some monsters there -- I'm just starting to run down some and trying to recover from a bout with my face and neck injury !--Find a way and  get back up --- It's just what U do when U down !


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

34 grow spot aero cloner is full and all but a couple have roots -- cuts from 9 girls - got the unsexed  colored group in a separate box -- Some of them do well in this dirt some not so good --


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2019)

Good morning all. I am needing sun, these cold grey mornings don't usually happen until January. They call it an inversion... foggy and no air movement. Good thing i have a cheery led bathroom I can hang in if needed. my papaya is up with a hat on that i hope falls off. I am not going to mess with it like i have done before.


----------



## novitius (Dec 12, 2019)

Good Morning OFC! HP, it is some great smoke. I'm really interested to see how the Tropicanna Cookies is by itself. 
 27* here. It's cold. The grass is frozen and the ground is getting there. Pretty soon the snow will stick and everything will look really pretty for like a day. 
 Meanwhile I've got a mini jungle inside. Yay. This is going to be a good winter regardless of the weather. As long as it doesn't get so cold the lights go out again. That kept happening a few years ago. Sub zero temps that year before the wind-chill. Brutal winter.


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)

Playing hooky from work, lol. I think of it as comp time for all the overtime and weekends I worked this year. Started ripping out the drywall. 5 gal bucket of antimicrobial paint is $345.00. Will pick some up when I get the dry wall


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)

Was thinking if studs are moldy, I maybe better off cutting them out and redoing it, than trying to eradicate any mold


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes Umbra, you don't need mold anywhere in your house. You deserve some time off. Holy crap that costs a lot for the paint. sheesh.
The sun came out...just wanted to tell you. Happy now.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Good morning OFC

It seems to rain every night lately.  The sun comes out in the morning and the days are not cold.  Winter Storm advisories up the mountains about an hour away.  brrr

I can't wait for Spring. I am daydreaming of the nice weather and the start of my indoor grow down in my shop.   I went down there and found some Blackberry Fire that I grew outside in 2018. ha ha
I also found a pipe that I thought I lost. I tend to stash and hide stuff still.  Even after legalization I have a hard time not hiding stuff.  Old habits die hard.  I live in the sticks and no one is going to break in and find my stash out here.  I rarely see any cars on the road in front of my house.  I have a driveway to my house and another driveway that goes down to my shop.  Anyone driving to my shop would have to drive past my house.  Am I rambling?  Yes.  Sorry I am stoned.  lol

Have an awesome day!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2019)

Good morning ofc...no sun down round here for a coupla days...yep, they use that pex tubing nowadays and it’s not always trouble free...quick and easy to install compared to other stuff but sometimes it fails...I think they early version of pex has more issues or maybe it’s just been around longer...I’ve had it fail in every house I’ve lived in that had it...including this one...umbra, you’ll still have to treat since the top and bottom plates are probably exposed and a bit harder to replace no doubt...good luck....
Hey gloman, mayhaps they was just in a hurry...didn’t mmj just recently come to Illinois?you may have to school them about curing the weed...


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

Down here when a place floods they cut the sheetrock off 6 inches above the flood line -- clean the studs good and spray with a bleach solution then let it dry -in a wall- it a be totally different -- I don't know ?-- strip it down to studs and clean them then put up new wall board ?-- Wear a mask !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 12, 2019)

Hey gloman, mayhaps they was just in a hurry...didn’t mmj just recently come to Illinois?you may have to school them about curing the weed...[/QUOTE



Lol that's funny but it may be true![/QUOTE]


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)

My plan is to cut out as much as I can. NCH and his crew did the build out for me. Anytime wood comes in contact with concrete I like to use pressure treated lumber, but I don't know if they did. So I can add that for the bottom plate. Pain for sure. But I prefer to fix this so I don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## novitius (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi Rose! I miss the sun too. 



thegloman said:


> Hey gloman, mayhaps they was just in a hurry...didn’t mmj just recently come to Illinois?you may have to school them about curing the weed...[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that's funny but it may be true!


[/QUOTE]

 That's what they did here on the first opening. It was garbage and I was angry. It was so bad.... But now it's a better product. Prices are slowly getting better. They have zips for 280 now. Not a medical price in my opinion, but hey, if it's worth it I'd pay. 
 I figure it'll get better for you there in about 8 months.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2019)

Bout 8 months and you won’t need’m anymore...


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

-I know that's right !-- Gloman just hit a speed bump - He be back to harvesting soon !-- Happens to most at one time or another -- for one reason or another -- They not curing that stuff -- people still buy it !-- As U get a more weed educated population they will demand better !-- Right now they just glad to have access !


----------



## novitius (Dec 12, 2019)

That's the truth Keef! 
2RE I sent you a pm last night.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2019)

Got it Nov, I’ll watch for your grow of that Tropicana...I got several things planned for the next run but I gotta let these girls finish first..I’m gonna tear into my shed though and get me a new veg space set up so I can start this perpetual harvest thing goin...too many new flavors that need tryin....such a problem to have huh...
Good morning ofc, hope everyone is well and high...burn one with me?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 12, 2019)

Good afternoon yall!
8 months is about right!  Ill be back on my game by then.
I'm pretty sure you're right about uneducated consumers.
They are just pushing all they can out the door now cuz its new here and they are making BIG bank.  State controls all grow centers (HA!) by only allowing 1 per state police district.  Paper trail from seed to sale.


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

420 practice !-- I'm in !-- Made it to the grow !-- Clones kicking it !-- RE - U never have enough room -- or lights or stuff -- or there's some variety U chasing -- It's always something --


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

I don't think Texas can stop the end of prohibition again !--
We don't get to vote on it -- Texas got a Senate and house - --house keeps passing it - head of the Senate does the Moscow Mitch thing and it has never been given a vote !-- That dude gone now !-- He lost reelection !-- I expect some kind of a medical only type law -- I can work with that !--
My plans go down 2 different paths because no way to tell what will happen -- 1st I still have the dream of running the grow end of a legal dispensary -- Back up plan is to work the "grey area" by supplying a couple street dealers -- Either way U still got to stay hid !-- If the cops Ain't after U rippers are !-- So if I gotta stay hid why I pay attention to your plant count law !-- Gonna be lots of new growers -- I will me much safer - plenty of low hanging fruit between me and them ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)

Its that time....time to Rock...Roll and Smoke a Bowl!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm in!


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

I got about 25 more minutes before 4:20 !-- I'm in too !- What's in this pipe ?-- Where my lighter ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)

Candy Cream in the bowl Buddy...have a blast of it...nice lil vanilla marsh-mellow taste...but she is not timid...it will have you staring at a knot hole on the wall...end of the day kinda smoke. Fried pork chops...speckled butter beans with baby okra pods...pan glazed cherry tomatoes...Ya'll have a plate in a bit!


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

U eat well HP -- Kind a hard to eat right when U cooking for one -- I will take a hit of that !-- I forgot what's in the bong -- With the caps I don't smoke near what I did before --


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)

I try to eat well....cooking is a hobby of sorts....but it works in there well...cause I like to eat !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 12, 2019)

Q: How to you get peanut butter out of a glass jar you want to save for love nuggets ?

A:


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)

I stuff bones with peanut butter for the dogs


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 12, 2019)

Happy dogs


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)

keeps them busy


----------



## novitius (Dec 12, 2019)

How goes the building Umbra?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2019)

Well, I’m gonna give another try...got a stronger pump and some different nozzles so here we go again...
Just wacked another couple clones of m6 flower girls...just trying to learn somethin new...
Water a little [email protected] 58* but it’ll warm up and I got 99% humidity...I guess that’s good for clonin huh...


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)

Ok. plumbing is done. Drywall removed. I have a fan on the spot where it was leaking. All the lumber is exposed. Going to try some copper based wood preservative on the wood and run an ozone generator for 24 hours in the spot. running 2 dehumidifiers. Bought a couple 5 stage heap filters for my shop vac. After everything dries, I will try to vacuum out any spores then the wood preservative. ozone while the stuff dries and see where we are


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks Stinky and Umbra !--- These dogs been driving me crazy - they don't want to eat this special diet hard food - It's low sodium low protien -- I just smeared peanut butter all over it -- rubbed it in good !-- They eating it now !


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)

Kind of like fishing for catfish with hotdogs


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

Jake the one without a problem don't like peanut butter --
I sneak him a piece of jerky sometimes anyway !-- it was Jet the little one that was the big problem --


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)

when you eating something low sodium and low protein, add fat


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

Makes sense now !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2019)

What caused the leak umbra? I had one a couple years ago at my old house...fixing some outside trim under the kitchen window and went thru a copper pipe with a nail...just about an inch above the bottom plate...I learned about soldering copper pipe but what an pain in the a$$...


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)

It looks like wear marks. They used PECS for the hot water and schedule 40 for the cold water. This was the cold line. Grinder maybe when guys did the build out. This is on the top plate right where they installed a partition wall. Which is why it was leaking into the wall cavity.


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)

I do have a UV C light, I may use that on any surface molds


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 12, 2019)

KILZ


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

Paint the studs with KILZ  too after U clean !


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)

ok thanks


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

That is grinder marks !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2019)

Somebody got careless and caused you a lotta work...


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

I got another freak plant in veg -- PH-x- BBSL -- she doing strange **** !- Don't know if it is environmental or genetic yet -- If it straightens out and grows right it was environmental if it stays it is genetic -- I can't post a pic yet but the color is not right -- I'll keep an eye on it -- It does what I think it doing it will be outstanding !--
 I bred it and I've grown it before but this is new --
 Mom was a fine example --dark purple sparkly bud  --Rose's Purple Haze -- Waldo my Black Berry Snow Lotus  dad carried the pink trait and he upgraded anything he touched !-- -- Magenta Madness !--- Waldo brought the Madness --She pretty and potent !--I got 3 or 4 --This one just look different and hasn't been sexed yet !-
Nurse Larry lives !- Still unsexed but I got 3 babies might just live !
3 of Rose's original Purple Haze growing  right beside it !
Snow Desiel -x- BBSL - --Ole Big Pink herself there too !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 12, 2019)

Sooo... I guess Brexit is happening. Thanks, political name with an accent, you buffoon. Let's see if the Scottish referendum comes up for vote in the first fiscal quarter... my money's on Ayyyy. I gotta step away from BBC coverage and go to bed. This is nightmare fuel.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2019)

Keef, got soma that purple haze in my pipe this evening...


----------



## novitius (Dec 12, 2019)

Definitely use the killz. That stuff is awesome.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 12, 2019)

novitius said:


> Definitely use the killz. That stuff is awesome.


Smells like kerosene and if the vapors get sucked into your furnace intake, it'll fumigate your whole house better than an exterminator, and leave the place smelling like the business end of a greyhound that needs new cats.

I love it.


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

The reason I called the BBSL male Waldo was because of those pictures where U supposed to find Waldo -- I lined up close to a dozen little girls of breeding age and turnt Waldo loose on them !---Where's Waldo ?-- Waldo was everywhere !--- That's what happens when U tell someone like me -- The BBSL male "Bring the Fire" -I'm go find out if it's true --- I kinda figured I had fire but Waldo did me right !-- Still got some those BBSL crosses never been grown !-- Don't breed like that !-- It's too much to figure out !


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

Stinky don't let the news get U down !-- It's just the end of the world and we all gonna die ---no big deal !-- I'm need a reloader more shotgun shells and 7.62 x 59 --Looks like we gonna fight ?-- I ain't kneeling to the King of the Right Wing !


----------



## Keef (Dec 12, 2019)

What I came to post was music 
Bishop Briggs --- Wild Horses and River -- I kinda like her sound ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 12, 2019)

Keef I'm dusting off my kilt and claymore for the End of Times.


----------



## novitius (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## thegloman (Dec 13, 2019)

Good morning yall!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 13, 2019)

Keef!
They just showed a vampire dog yall got down there on Texas!
Watch out for that Chupacabra!
Maybe that's what got in your fish hooks!
Y'all got too many creepy critters down there!


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 13, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Keef I'm dusting off my kilt and claymore for the End of Times.



Good Morning OFC....Fine morning here...touch of fog but nice temps...47* and holding....heading to 64*. ....SA...."What the World Needs is a good cheap hacking sword" >>>>Hagar the Horrible 1131 lol. I gave up my broad sword a few years back...they look at you funny when you go into the bank to make a deposit with it on your side! Plus Vieille went to the trouble of making nitrocellulose...another one of those smells I love. Chupacabra....blood sucker....a dead one the Lady Vet found on her property was a cross of Mexican Red Wolf and Coyote...weird critter with no hair, arched back,elongated snout  and strange pads on its back hind quarters.Now the "other" Chupacabra story is...they are in Puerto Rico...close to the Military Genetic research station there. Contact with Aliens yielded an DNA exchange...it was brought to life in the lab...was not what they expected. It escaped and lives in the wild there....feeding on blood of local animals....yeah its a wild story to say the least lol. We did foolishly enclose our DNA sequence on the Gold Plates in Pioneer 10 and 11...I see it as this...Predatory Species developed the largest brains in our world...and would be expected to do the same in other worlds...we might want to be careful who we announce our location to! Ok...a bit too much Gelato this morning....lmao.... Peace ya'll


----------



## thegloman (Dec 13, 2019)

I firmly agree!
I believe it was a big mistake to advertise our location AND DNA.
It really shows our vulnerabilities.   They're heear!


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Friday the 13th. Playing hooky again, lol. Thinking of wake n bake with 13 different buds


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Mane ya got to get your monsters straight -- U got the Texas Blue Dogs and the Goat Sucker mixed together there !-- If Aliens wanted this planet they would just drop a deadly epidemic into our atmosphere and wait for us all to be dead !-- I think we still mining gold for them and they the real deep state !


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

Friday the 13th !-- We remember it because the King of France and the Catholic Church made a move on the Knights Templar on this day because they felt they were getting too strong !-- So they swooped in and arrested all they could catch --- The King and the Church wanted the wealth of the Templars -- They took thier lands but never found the treasure they were after !
Part of the Templar fleet left in the night before the raid !--It was a bad day for the Templars who were caught !-- Really Bad !-- Like dying bad !


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

oak island, nova scotia


----------



## novitius (Dec 13, 2019)

Didn't we have a friday the 13th already this year, back in September? I wonder how often we get two in one year, I dont recall noticing it happen before. 
Good morning OFC!!!


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

The Templars were housed on the Temple Mound for a long time and they were digging -- Wonder if they found anything ?-- The Church thought they did !-- We'll never know ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

Lots think they may have found the ark -- I'm not so sure -- That place they call the Temple mound is way old - We still can't move the big stones they used to build it -- Sumer said it was a space port for the Anunaki -- What if the Templars found something that disproved the Church's teachings !-- A threat like that to the control of the Church would have to be eliminated !-- Wipe them all out and bury that knowledge so it never see the light of day !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 13, 2019)

Keef said:


> Lots think they may have found the ark -- I'm not so sure -- That place they call the Temple mound is way old - We still can't move the big stones they used to build it -- Sumer said it was a space port for the Anunaki -- What if the Templars found something that disproved the Church's teachings !-- A threat like that to the control of the Church would have to be eliminated !-- Wipe them all out and bury that knowledge so it never see the light of day !


That's exactly what the Catholic church did.


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

Back to today !- Full vote by the bouse passes impeachment then his boot lickers in the Senate acquit him -- Then things get bad as he and his try to consolidate power so they can appoint him King or such !-- Big fight coming !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 13, 2019)

The accusing team is in for a big awakening.
As much poo as there has been thrown around, EVERYBODY stinks!


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

He the president of the 30 % --but -- Hilter was able to consolidate power and take over Germany with about that much support and the same tactics  -- because they let him -- That ain't happening again !


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

In debates and magic, they call it misdirection. Just to avoid the actual subject.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Smoking Purple Punch on this overcast morning.  Sooo tasty and potent. 

We study history in school because they say history repeats itself and we can learn from past mistakes.

Remember when Russia became a democracy after the break up of the Soviet Union.  Then the free press was eliminated and the power of the parliament was eradicated when Putin took over.   Thank goodness that can't happen here.  Our elected officials are loyal only to the constitution.


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

It's a historical fork in the road about what kind of country this will be !-- On the constitution they ask Benjamin Franklin what kind of goverment we had -- He replied -- A democracy !-- If we can keep it !-- This be that challenge he pointed out !-- Can we keep it ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

It's 4:20 !-- ( just pretend!)


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

went to the weed store to do some field research. They were having a 30% sale, so bought a few things
runtz
mai tai
black mamba
MAC
wedding cake 
juug og comes in a coke can, lol.


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

Wonder what's on sale at my local weed store ?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 13, 2019)

Keef said:


> Wonder what's on sale at my local weed store ?


My weed store is having a free spin the wheel give away on the 21st. 
They Do need to make up for the low quality products, but low quality for free is STILL low quality.
Am I Really a weed snob?  lol


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

schwag reggie brick


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 13, 2019)

umbra said:


> schwag reggie brick


The cooking wine of the weed world.
Not the best for intended consumption but great in the kitchen


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm a pot snob and most in Cali are. When good weed is everywhere, you can be.
I have a cut of black mamba but haven't flowered it out, so I bought an 1/8 to test it. I have so many strains right now, I need to whittle them down somehow.


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

so the black mamba is a keeper, lol. So is the wedding cake cut I have, hmmm. I like doing research.


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

runtz is a keeper. paid $30 for a cut. Well worth it some what I can see


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

so 6 1/8th plus 45% tax after the discount was $128


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

My time will come !-- I get by for now -- We've won some territory but I'm still down here on the front lines of the war -- When It's over I smoke a legal joint --maybe ?- 
Doing the decarb !-- I got caps to pack !


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

If Cali market is where it is headed, then marketing is as important as growing good weed


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

U know Texas is behind the times -- Probably take 10 years to get to where U are !-- When they change the law !-- I think they will push thru a MMJ bill next session -- I think full recreational is a bit too much to hope for !
U probably right about marketing Umbra !-- It'll be a major player ! -- I know tbis CBD craze will end the day the good stuff is available !--
Gonna be a massive market in Texas for weed !


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

LOL, there already is


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

I mean legal weed !-- Of course the market is already there -- I was laughing at the possibility of wide spread apart weed stores in Texas -- Like one in Houston ?---They would riot !--- That ain't gonna work !-- Whatever happens gonna be a mad rush to grow - Ain't none of it happening without the weed !-- 45% tax - Makes for a lucrative street market ?-- That is so dum !


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

They're talking about increasing the tax, lol. greedy … shaking my head


----------



## thegloman (Dec 13, 2019)

umbra said:


> so 6 1/8th plus 45% tax after the discount was $128


I could live with those prices.
Do you get to see the buds before you buy or do you order off the menu screen like us?
When I bought in Mich. it was on the shelf where you could check it out.


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

Its in a jar or a bag. You can see it but cant smell it, The coke can weed, you can't see, lol. Prices are reasonable, because owner of shop is trying to put 24 other dispensaries out of business by selling everything cheaper. And is way cheaper than any other dispensary. I say, make it even cheaper, just to be sure.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 13, 2019)

Me too!
I believe everybody in the business needs to make a profit, and don't mind paying for some if I have to, but holy cow, they are pulling in Over 7,000 bucks a lb. for lesser quality buds.


----------



## novitius (Dec 13, 2019)

I really like Michigan's system. Well pre rec at least, because I haven't been back up in a while. But they let you see, sniff and compare products. It's like going into a regular store.


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

I have no knowledge of these things !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 13, 2019)

umbra said:


> marketing is as important as growing good weed


I can think of a tweeker pollen chucker who taught us all that in the breeding side of things...


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

subfool


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 13, 2019)

In mass, in my county, there are 2 dispensaries (that I've never been in) but the reports from my little birds say one is fine with sniffing and chatting with the budtender, and one is more like,  here's the menu, hand over the dough n git.


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

The Zen of packing cannacaps !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 13, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> In mass, in my county, there are 2 dispensaries (that I've never been in) but the reports from my little birds say one is fine with sniffing and chatting with the budtender, and one is more like,  here's the menu, hand over the dough n git.



Mrs Fogey and I went to ‘Good Chemistry’ by us in Worcester. The kid didn’t seem that knowledgeable. Not quite used car salesman more like ‘stoner-convinced-owner-he-knew-stuff’. Unimpressed with the products that had but bought some indica because Mrs Fogey had smoked some with friends and liked it. Expensive and not what she had with her friends. I think the difference was atmosphere. Won’t waste my cash again unless prices drop by half maybe...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm pretty picky about the weed I smoke, I remember when I was out in Cali back in 12 or 13 (I forget) the place I went into weighed it out in front of ya and ya could sniff.  I suppose that was too convenient.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 13, 2019)

Ok so here goes.  I seem to remember youse guys talking about em1 and using it for things other then composting.  So's enlighten me.  Whuffo and when?


----------



## Keef (Dec 13, 2019)

I use 5 mils of EM1 concentrate per gallon of water --  Nick it is an anaerobic compost extract -- my aero boxes are aerobic with live beneficial bacteria I add  -- I do not understand what it could do but I gotta have it !-- Makes no sense to me at all  but the results are worth it !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 13, 2019)

I use the stuff when I mix up a new batch ofsoil every couple of weeks.but from then on I use recharge.


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I'm pretty picky about the weed I smoke, I remember when I was out in Cali back in 12 or 13 (I forget) the place I went into weighed it out in front of ya and ya could sniff.  I suppose that was too convenient.


everything is sealed, bud tender do not come into contact with the weed.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 13, 2019)

Marketing and Packaging and regulations and taxes and licenses and control.  I guess I'll stick to growing my own.  I would love to open a cannabis bar, like an Amsterdam coffee shop?!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 13, 2019)

In my case it would probably be a coffee pot in the garage and four choices in four jars, take it or leave it.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 14, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Yes indeed...capitalism is wonderful...they take the best natural medicine we have and turn it to the dark side of things. The Dirty South is not even in on it yet....I am sure there will be lots of shenanigans here as well. Greed is so universal here, I think when one Southern tier state goes legal.... they will all compete to "corner that market" Its going to be an amazing ride....Keef....get that Diner sign made bro ! Time for the flip again...I had lowered my lights 12 inches maybe....thought they could use more...saw light burn next day...cupping leaves...so back up they went...these thing are so intense...3 HLG panels now...pulling 822 watts  and 6.8 amps...32 watts per sq ft...at least I am up to the minimal now lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 14, 2019)

Good morning toots! Extra strong coffee this morning. Nick, I'd totally come to your garage coffee shop dispensary. Are there any half finished car restoration projects to hang out and yap about? Maybe some sports ball on the radio?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 14, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Here we are! Another day living the dream!  
Its still dark and my bones are complaining but I'm still sucking air and taking in nourishment.
Life is Good!   Got the last of this supposed Skywalker in the bong.
Soon as I can work up the nerve I'm gonna burn it, cough like crazy for an hour and be done with THAT crud.   
After I get my free spin on the give away I'm going to switch dispensaries.  We have 1 other in the area.  Nu-med of east Peoria.
Their menu is a lot bigger too.


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2019)

Morning OFC
Little chilly in the mudhole -- Working on a nice buzz -- Not hurting too bad !-- I'd come hang out with Nick !-- We'd build some **** or something !
I'll be 65 in April -- I'm kinda crippled up -- Only skills I got left worth anything is growing weed and making liqour !--
If I want more than I can get with a social security check It'll have to come from one of those 2 skills --- I don't want to "run" anything but a grow -- So I'm play thier game !-- I aim high and anywhere I land above where I start is a win !
I figure instead of marketing my weed maybe I just market myself to potential dispensary organizers as a link to the weed world -- I know some people ! - Outlaw Texas grower with a long documented history with the OFC - Growing for U ?-- I think I got a chance !-- 1st though comes The Dank Diner Grow out at the Bat Cave!-- U planning to open a dispensary in Texas one day then I'm your ace in the hole ! -- Oh they gonna be bringing in free state growers for sure but Texas a bigass place !-- Maybe I can make use of the home boy advantage ?-- If not I can supply a couple street dealers and be just fine !--I've made other people a lot money in the past --  I just feel like being in the mix one last time !-- Maybe leave a legacy ?--


----------



## novitius (Dec 14, 2019)

Morning ofc! I'm drowning. I'm so sick of the weather changing in a blink of an eye. I'm still smoking on the Beach Wedding. This stuff is good. I stay happy as long as I'm talking a couple puffs here n there. It's got that happy mood, cloud floating effect. Much needed!


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2019)

I let the clones make too much root so it's too late to get them out the 2 inch aero baskets and neoprene collars in one piece !-- When I transplent I'll remove the neoprene collar and spilt the aero basket so it can expand -- Then leave it in the roots till harvest ! -- Looks like I got the colored grow out the dirt before it killed them - Most gonna make it !-- Bloom maybe 3 weeks out !-- Starting to get frosty !--


----------



## thegloman (Dec 14, 2019)

Keef
I been using FFOF all the way thru.  Haven't had any "too hot" issues with it.   I used that M.G
on 1 last season and it was fine too. Definately not as good as FFOF though.


----------



## umbra (Dec 14, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Getting very high this morning


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2019)

I got an open mind Gloman -- I'm trying not to make any hard and fast plans -- Just let the situation dictate what I do -- FFOF is a contender -- but I do like water and pumps more than a shovel and dirt !-- I move my **** out there and let the grow develop into what It's gonna be !-- Probably take a year to get things the way I want them ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2019)

Just being able to start a grow with clones will save me much time !-- If I can make it out the mudhole with 4 bloom ready plants and about that many smaller plants I can open my 4 part bloom cycle soon as I hit the ground -- Clones from 9 girls in veg and I'm back up and running !-- I'm expecting maybe 3 more from the colored grow -- Then let the culling begin !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 14, 2019)

Good morning ofc, house fully family this morning...people and dogs...whats for breakfast!!!?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2019)

WE GOT A NEW PUPPY!!!!! Details soon .


----------



## novitius (Dec 14, 2019)

I know you like your water Keef but if you were to go to soil I'd second Gloman. It works well with simple kelp tea. Just needs some perlite but you can get away with out it. I just got a bag of FF strawberry fields. Gonna give it a try. Marketing, hehe,  says it'll help bring out flavor.


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2019)

I'll probably he bringing some to the Bat Cave in dirt -- I do like the way I clone so that won't change -- I know dirt is less complicated -- So I may stay in it when I can get good dirt ?-- I just don't like the humidity problem that's gonna come with it- dehumidifier might be in my future ?--


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hello OFC

It rained again last night.  High clouds blowing east.  Going to drop more snow on the mountains.

Congrats on getting a new puppy Rose.  Puppies are smile makers.  It is really good to smile. 

I remember when Cali first had MMJ about 20 years ago.  I was excited to go to a dispensary as there were very few in this State at the time.  I paid a ridiculous price for what they called German Kush.  It was horrible and tasted like crap.  Fast forward about 20 years and I am buying killer WiFi for 18$ an eighth.  Then cannabis was legalized the price shot back up but the quality never went down.    Hang in there.  Supply will catch demand eventually. 

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 14, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Good morning toots! Extra strong coffee this morning. Nick, I'd totally come to your garage coffee shop dispensary. Are there any half finished car restoration projects to hang out and yap about? Maybe some sports ball on the radio?


 I have a partially tore down 4x4 truck, that might be fun.  I'm a Harley guy so's there are 3 of those in various states of assembly.  I also build shit outta steel.  Bumpers and rollcages, rock sliders and that sort of stuff.  

Keef, I am experimenting with coco.  Mixed up a batch and amended it with the same stuff I do dirt in and added  heavy dose of em1.  Now I gonna let it cook for a few weeks and see how this works out.


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2019)

Coco Coir and even that Promix Umbra uses is on the list of ways I might go with FFOF  -- Might drip and drain thru either ?-- or baked clay balls ?-- I figure wait and see how the place is set up ?-- See what I  got to work with ?-- I need 2 room sized grow areas with the biggest for veg -- Might get lucky and have a garage or outbuilding adaptable for a grow ?--
Got to be 4:20 somewhere ?--


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2019)

Dogs still pissed off !-- They don't want to eat dis **** !-- Open one them cans of that good **** like U used to do ?
Jet the one that needs it is coming around - Jake said he would rather starve than eat that stuff -- We get an x-ray of little buddy's stone right before new years and make a plan !-- Got them a grooming appointment -- They shaggy !-- Jet almost got loose this morning -- Had him sitting on my lap in the door of the trailer and here came 2 bigass bulldogs blasting by -- He made the leap to go run with the big dogs -- I caught the little 6 lb demon in mid air !-- U can't trust him for **** !-- He come to U when he wants --not when U call him !-- He's my burden to bear !
Spank him ?- He'll bite U !-- He fights back !-- What ever I may think or do -- I am not the boss of him !-- Ask him ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 14, 2019)

Afternoon Farmers...Keef that is how my cats act.....sounds like ol Jet is his own man.Sun finally popped out this afternoon....heading for 76* tomorrow them storms and a cool down. I have an invite out to town for the Chinese buffet...am I going?....He ll yeah free food!...I am all in for a lil  Szechuan cooking.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 14, 2019)

Sounds about right!
My little monsters run the show here too if they can.

Ok then.........what is the sauce part of "diamonds and sauce"?
Something tells me I should try it.


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2019)

U scare me Cuz !--


----------



## novitius (Dec 14, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Sounds about right!
> My little monsters run the show here too if they can.
> 
> Ok then.........what is the sauce part of "diamonds and sauce"?
> Something tells me I should try it.



Try the baller bucket! Sauce is usually live rosin. I might be wrong, im a bit off kilter today.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 14, 2019)

Well Ill be! I had to look up baller buckets.  One I saw was 8g.!  Can't get that here.  1g max per pkg.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 14, 2019)

They have "diamonds and sauce" on special.   Lmfao!  Get this........1gram. 1/2 sauce and 1/2 diamonds for $115.00!
Kinda feels more like a bend over special!


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2019)

I need to learn to make them THC crystals !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 14, 2019)

Keef said:


> I need to learn to make them THC crystals !


Lol...


----------



## Keef (Dec 14, 2019)

I had 2 good reasons why I'm be just fine -- but I smoked one of them !


----------



## novitius (Dec 14, 2019)

Umbra, your BoC and Triple Lemon are getting a nice dusting of frost already. Just under the 4th week. I noticed it starting at the end of week 2. It's showing at pretty much every bud site now. 
 I'll try to get us a good look at it tomorrow.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 15, 2019)

Morning Morning Everyone...Looks like the air-conditioning will be on today...we tend to have 4 season in a week this time of year...you can walk outside at dark in shorts and t-shirt to put cover on faucet to keep it from freezing the next day kinda weather lol. Geminids meteor shower is active till Tuesday night....tried watching last night...saw a couple but the 96% Full Moon is not helping. Off for a walk and then resupply mission (Walmart)...bad as I hate to go lol..... Peace Ya'll


----------



## thegloman (Dec 15, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Group1 is ready for sexing!
I'm gonna let group 2 and 3 catch up another week then flip for sexing.  I have to cull it down to a total of 5 so I'm gonna have to keep mothers at the neighbors house in veg.   It works out well that my only neighbor is learning to grow and asking my help.
Have a great day yall!


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2019)

Morning OFC !


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2019)

Better but still got a bad attitude !-- Foggy and cool in the mudhole -- Why I got a bad attitude ?-- I'm tired of putting on a front !- No I don't want to go socialize with a bunch of people where I have to put on a front !-- Try to push me into it U just starting a fight !-- I'm a pot farmer in a land where U can get arrested for holding !-- Of course I'm a frickin hermit !- --One day when I can be myself without going to jail I quit being a hermit ?

I should take more caps !


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm getting the attitude under control - Sorry about that !- 1st dose of caps is kicking in and I already took more -- I guess I better strap in for the ride ?


----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Lots to do. Cleaning and prep before painting


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 15, 2019)

hello to the ofc!  well my body says i'm an old fart at 43 yo.  inflamed toe joints, sciatic nerve is bothering the piss outta me, just got back an ultrasound proving i have a perforated  tendon in my right shoulder( bad crash 5yrs ago, no dr).  fml i ate 3g of cannabutter on avocado toast and washed it down with a hazy ipa.  it's 29* here and i'm tuning the mt bike as we speak.  ground is finally frozen enough as not to do damage to the trails.  gotta hit it as there are 21 miles of old school tech trails awaiting me.  wish me luck to coming in close to hitting the 2hr mark.  i'm thinking 2.5 in the shape i'm in


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 15, 2019)

Good morning ofc, not sure what’s up today but we’ll see...rainin outside...edit, I lied, I thought it was rain but no, it’s sunning...I just wasn’t paying attention..so Rose, I hear ya got a new dog but we haven’t seen any pics yet...
Hey DFW, welcome to the couch, pull up a foot stool...


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2019)

Fish Welcome to the OFC !-- There's no age limit - We all feel like old farts sometimes !-- Have a good ride !
RE - I had the same experience-- thought was raining cause It's coming but it was the coffee machine -- Moved a couple young ladies from aero to Some dirt see if they can adapt ?--  They clones if they can't adapt I got back up !-- They might be OK ? - Been moving a few at a time and watching -
Got a better attitude but the face got some pressure  !-- Holding my own --


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2019)

Gave the big WI-X-BBSL revegg a topping -- Threw out a fist full that would have made great clones but I got it covered !- I still hate to throw out good cuts -- but no room in the cloner and some in it anyway --


----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2019)

Hey Doc, this where most of the growers hang regardless of age


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 15, 2019)

G'morning folks.  After 2 days of rain my river is up about 5ft. Clones are a cooking and the garden is looking good.  I'm gonna go smoke some weed with a couple buddies here in a bit and check on my next load of lumber


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2019)

You guys ready???????  TA DA.. she is a pound puppy that had a broken leg when she came in two  weeks ago and they didn't fix it. Poor thing was in terrible pain. She is 8 pounds a terrier/doxie mix, she is very passive but has had her leg fixed now and on some good food her pain is so much better with the cast. I am so mad at the pound but decided not to dwell on that and just be glad we got her sprung.  I was thrilled when the big poodles went up to her and she growled... that's the terrier part i wanted. She is fitting in like we have always had her. Howard is grumpy but he always kinda is. Wilson thinks she is nice.


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2019)

I can't see tbe pic !-- I am mostly computer illiterate but I wanna see the pup - am I doing something wrong ?


----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2019)

pix didn't load


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2019)

What am i new? Can't post a pic...  I am so frustrated. I will calm myself and try in a minute. I am sorry. She is worth the wait.


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2019)

Hey new girl -- I ain't seeing no puppy ?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2019)

Little Annie,


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2019)

I am glad you can't hear me swearing.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2019)

Oh !-- I see a puppy !-- It's OK now little guy they gonna love U hard !--


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 15, 2019)

rose why is annie gimped up? she seems like a sweet girl.  here's my girl i lost in august and her brother max who will be 14 in a month.  old pics but they're what i had to load without hassle.


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2019)

4:20 ish !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 15, 2019)

She’s cute Rose, and I’ll bet she’s happy to be with you guys!!!


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 15, 2019)

Well I can certainly see why you brought Annie home...she is a doll!


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2019)

I been to the puppy jail twice and brought a dog home both times -- I ain't going back for awhile !-- Even named my boy Jake after a famous movie convict -- Joliet Jake from the Blues Brothers !-- I thought naming the other one Elwood would be a bit much !-- Known for his speed he became Jet !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2019)

She is so sweet, we took a nap together and she didn't hit me once with her cast.  Hey Doc, nice to see you. She was from the pound and they didn't treat her broken leg for TWO WEEKS... I am trying to let that go. We took her to our vet the next day and he casted her leg and adjusted her neck, he thinks she had been kicked. She is missing a tail and we don't know why. She is not nervous for a little girl and is happy to be here. Hasn't had an accident yet. We are all just crazy about her except well, Howard, or special grumpy standard poodle. He doesn't like change.  Thanks HP, i couldn't leave her there, that is for sure. Thanks RE, love her.


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2019)

Rose U gonna watch the impeachment trial in the Senate?-- Reminds me of the trials in the south back in the day !-- We gonna have a trial but we already know the verdict ! -- The jury working with the defendant - just a bunch of good ole boys nothing to see here ! 

I saw cotton and I saw black -- Tall white mansions and little shacks


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2019)

keef, you know I am.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 15, 2019)

Pretty pup ya got there Rose.  She got lucky.  After this empeachment thing is all over I s'pose ya gonna cry when he don't get removed from office?  Or just grumble until the next election and then scream fowl again when he wins again.


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2019)

The fix is in !-- All Hail King political name ! --

Justice Ain't nothing but a blind beech with a pair of scales !


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2019)

Disturbed ---Land of Confusion


----------



## Keef (Dec 15, 2019)

Right into Dirty Work by Steely Dan !--


----------



## thegloman (Dec 15, 2019)

Keef said:


> The fix is in !-- All Hail King political name ! --
> 
> Justice Ain't nothing but a blind beech with a pair of scales !



Rotfl!
Justice?
Ain't no justice. Just Us.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 16, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Monday has chased the Weekend right out of town...now back to the reality of things...mailing Xmas cards off today and the Holiday is only 9 days out...man time is rolling right on by. I like the 1st of the Year....guess being a farmer at heart it signals a new start...pass the veggie seed catalogs please.Forrest Gump explained it best with that box of chocolates....just never know what your gonna get with farming. Got storms booming by this evening ...then 30* drop in high temps...now that is change I love . AK47 is shaping my mind this morning...only fitting...they ruined my hearing years ago lol. Smoke it while you got it!


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC. More plumbing issues to address.


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2019)

Morning OFC -- When it comes to plumbing Umbra -- 3 thing to remember -- **** run down hill -- Pay is on Friday - and the boss is a SOB !
What happened now ?
Sprinkling in the mudhole becoming hard rain later -- 
Was a hold up on the house hunt - another set of papers to be sent out and signed -- **** starting to get old -- Believe it or not living in a travel trailer be getting old !
Wake and Bake - Let's do tbis day !-- Weed Ain't smoking itself -- Do your duty OFC !


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2019)

After the cold water line fixed, I was letting everything dry out. Went in space yesterday and found another leak in another wall cavity. Hot water pex line right where the tubing enters wall. Local farm supply was closed on Sunday. Home depot has it in 300ft lengths. Piece I need is 6", lol.


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2019)

Post office sent me a note -- Can't deliver package because of interference from loose animal !-- This Bruno's hood I guess I should talk to him !-- UPS man gets out to play with him !-- I never seen Bruno be aggressive to people but he sure "F-ed" up that dog across the street !-- Big ole pitt bull black lab cross -- Registered junk yard dog !-- I do not know what's in that package so no way I go get it !-- Have the cops waiting on me ?-- I pass !


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2019)

**** comes in 3s Umbra !-- What's next ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2019)

Tried to remove a rooted clone from an aero basket yesterday even though I know better !-- Ripped the roots right off -- Stuck it back in the cloner to re root !-- All Dumass Other Keef's fault !-- I told him not to do it !


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2019)

I can't believe y'all run that Mars Hydro Priest off !-- I was learning stuff -- I'm be needing one those " Clergy" plaques for my Car -- One them crosses with that little fellow on it to hang from my rear view mirror -- Where they sell those collars like they wear ?-- Father Keef ?-- Kinda got a ring to it ?-- Pardon me child --I be back this way -- I'm hauling weed !


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2019)

Plumbing issues solved. Local farm supply was open and had what I needed. Also needed a special tool to remove the pex from the shark bite connectors. 6" installed in 2 minutes. Tested it for leaks. Now have hot water, yeh. I don't like cold water showers much in the winter, lol. Took the day off anyway. I see a hot shower in my future.


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2019)

Good deal Umbra !-- Life throws curve balls sometimes good thing U found the leaks when U did !-- 
I got the nephew set up and waiting on 1st harvest - 2 part rotation -- Move 6 plants to bloom once a month -- Bloom is full and they will be there next month -- That all flows well but there's an odd ball -- When I got here Nephew had a stump I had explained how to revegg and she was on her way -- Her bloodlines are straight up OFC -- From the house of Umbra came - The White -x- Nepal Indica -- Then Waldo my Black Berry Snow Lotus stud climbed all up on that thing -- Anyway she shaped like a green  beach ball sitting on top a 5 gallon bucket and too tall for the bloom -- She been heavily groomed -- Maybe chop her into boo coup clones for spring ?-- Not sure because I be making a move soon -- Might leave the problem child with him ? - I got rooted cuts from her ?-- Oh she would make a lot of clones ?
I just don't know my way around here well enough yet !-- U got to be able to find them again ! I
--- I don't know yet ?-- Waiting for a solution to fall in my lap I guess !-- It happens sometimes !


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2019)

looking like rodents chewing on the tubing. same kind of marks that were on the pvc. This was in a wall and the cold water line was on the top plate of the same wall.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Sunny day this morning.

Rose it warms my heart to think of you saving a life from the pound.  Bless you.  Those animals in the shelter are as good as any pure breed. Actually the pound animals are healthier.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2019)

Grinder marks and rat teeth marks wouldn't look much different - Put some sticky rat traps up there and see if they still around ?-- I perfer the mechanical rat traps baited with peanut butter !-- 
Heavy rain moving thru in bands - clear now but I hear thunder -- 
Whatcha burning Burnin1 ?-- Dispensaries ?-- buying clones ? -- Not having to hide from the cops ?-- I can't really wrap my mind around that reality ?


----------



## novitius (Dec 16, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC.


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2019)

Hang in there Nov !


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2019)

Keef said:


> Grinder marks and rat teeth marks wouldn't look much different - Put some sticky rat traps up there and see if they still around ?-- I perfer the mechanical rat traps baited with peanut butter !--
> Heavy rain moving thru in bands - clear now but I hear thunder --
> Whatcha burning Burnin1 ?-- Dispensaries ?-- buying clones ? -- Not having to hide from the cops ?-- I can't really wrap my mind around that reality ?


that's what I used, lol traps with peanut butter put out 2 so far


----------



## novitius (Dec 16, 2019)

I miss the sun. It's all gloom and doom looking all the time now...


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2019)

Hazy Shade of Winter !
Nov the sun always shines in the grow room !


----------



## novitius (Dec 16, 2019)

I miss the sun


----------



## novitius (Dec 16, 2019)

I think I need to clear my cache or something. My chat stuff is not working so well....


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2019)

Band of hard rain in the mudhole!-- Cooling off quickly !
Rain - that's as good a reason to twist one up as any ?-- Stay high-- stay dry -- That's the plan !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 16, 2019)

sunshine up here...the leaves on this tree are takin their time falling and the dogs don’t like to p00p in the leaves...picky little bastids....so I mow and rake...that’s Finnian by the gate...


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 16, 2019)

Riding the storms out here....no damage at my place but heavy damage scattered all about from tornadoes in other places. One was up and down for 63 miles from Deridder LA to Alexandria LA...at least one fatality so far....judging form the building I saw damaged it was a high F2 or low F3 possibly. The cold air is fast approaching and is the safe line from the storms.....Me and the Cats.....well we are cooking dinner early in case of power failures lol.... flat iron steak pan seared....broccoli/cauliflower medley baked in oven....baked beans.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 16, 2019)

Just raining here.  Been hiding out in the house and being a couch potato.  Even Harley doesn't want to go outside.


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2019)

Rain seems to be easing up some here and it's getting cold !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2019)

I had one of those days. After fixing the water leak, I was cleaning up. Then I took a break and got high. Spent 2 hours looking for my glasses and they were in my shirt pocket the whole time. So I decided I was better off just getting high and forget everything else. Netflix marathon


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2019)

Fat rock hard bud !-- They bulking up and getting frosty !-- 
Blueberry and Blueberry Chocolate had the same mom - 
She was a heavy producer-- BC smell different - way to early to identify - The blueberry come out strong with a little time in the jar -- month behind the blueberry run is some White Indica and some Umbra's grape crosses -


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 16, 2019)

Dinner is over and Dog is settled in with Bestie. Little does he know he's getting a pedicure tonight. All stocked up on peanut butter pretzels. I mean bribes...


----------



## Keef (Dec 16, 2019)

Looks a lot like Bruno cept Bruno bigger and all black !-- My little bastids got an appointment Wednesday with the groomer -- Nails are bad and need trimming so I asked to be sure they would do it !-- I am not trimming Jet's nails !-- it's not worth bleeding over cause he will bite U !-- He was swinging on the window curtain this morning  - had his nails hung in it ! --Nothing gets by that window without him knowing it !-- He tried to bust a move and go run with the big dogs again today - Gotta give him credit -- He don't quit !  ---I tell him to do something he thinks of it as a suggestion ---


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2019)

My vet breeds cane corso dogs. Bad rep. Owners are the problem, not the breed.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 16, 2019)

Can confirm. Tried to rehab an ex fighting cane corso/bluenose. Amazing animal, bonded hard to me and his new sister, but Ptsd hits them hard, they're very empathetic animals, not so much smart as wise. They are thinkers and when they go sideways it's tragic and terrifying all at once. Zero to killing machine in less than a second. I'd get another in a heartbeat, but as a pup. 
In good news, Yoda has cute toes now and is farting copious and potentially hazardous levels of peanut gas while contemplating his existential place in the universe.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 17, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Arctic air woo hoo!....Shame the storms were so destructive bringing it in...18 Tornadoes in MS  yesterday....amazingly no deaths in this State.Still lots of power outages but most roads are open again. My friend that is building a new house...at age 71...is riding down today for a visit....he has had a ruff summer....behind schedule on construction....storm knocked trees down on property last month...and he is just feeling over whelmed. Soooo....we will sample as many flavors as possible and I will send him home with a couple OZ and a pocket full of Cannabis caps....he has never tried the caps....he is in for a surprise on Arthritis control. Pain and Stress free is the way to be!


----------



## TOA (Dec 17, 2019)

I’ve noticed some name changes, what is the count up to?


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 17, 2019)

Do the occasional swarms of robots count?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 17, 2019)

Good morning yall!
18*F.  6" of snow on the ground.
Sciatic nerve is singing AND I got in trouble for cleaning the snow off an elderly woman's walkway.
lol. No good deed goes unpunished.
So much for good deeds!
Sometimes its hard to figure out why we keep going.
Anyway.........the day is young and like Keef says......the weed won't smoke itself.   Lets do our duty and burn up all that devils lettuce!   Lol
Have a great day yall!


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Oh !-- U remember how we hurt that Other Keef ?--- U a Dumass !-- Now U paying for it !-- Good attitude - but got some serious aches and pains!-- Cold in the mudhole !-- I don't like it !-- Coffee - caps and the pipe is how I fight back !-- Sometimes when U young U zig when U shoulda zagged -- U heal up and think that's the end of that -- Then U start to get old and your body starts talking to U !-- Remember this Injury ?-- What about that one !-- I never expected to live this long --I wasn't worried about getting old --I figured I'd be dead long before this !-- Oh !- Moving slow and making grandpa noises !


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2019)

Gonna have to be some weed education going on when Texas ends prohibition -- Many probably the same in other states think medical marijuana means smoking a joint -- 
Sure a toke or 2 may help your PTSD or other problem in the short term but the long term medical is in regular doses of edibles - How U go about educating people ?-- Coming from medicine I see all sorts of medical applications !


----------



## umbra (Dec 17, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm sure this generic dirt will be fine for growing  weed - says "Organic" right on the label ?-- I need to be in my own place and back in water !--

Edit :--- U can lead a horse to water but U can't make him drink !


----------



## novitius (Dec 17, 2019)

Afternoon OFC! Slept in a bit and still got the oil changed before noon. Of course today is the day it starts snowing and sticking. Wouldn't have it any other way. 
 Hey TOA! I think there's 8 or 9 active ofc members right now.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 17, 2019)

good morning gents’n ladies...10 am and we’ve reached the hi of 39 already...wonder if I have roots yet?


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2019)

High 30s here too !-- Too cold for me !-- Just made another cup of coffee and rolled up another reason not to do anything ! -- 
Nov - changing oil in the snow ?-- U hard core !-- I am not !-- I don't do **** like that !-- Just because U can do a thing don't mean U should -- I am unwilling to pay the price in pain for something like that !


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2019)

RE and his new cloner ?--- U got white bumps on the stems yet ?-- it starts off with a sandpaper look to the stem then the white bumps and it shoot a root outta them -- Soon !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 17, 2019)

Nuthin yet but it’s 70* and 99% rh in there, just leave it alone I guess and stay outa the way...


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2019)

All U can do is wait !-- It can't be rushed -- With my big ole cloners I drop stuff in a grow spot and forget about it  --
Some have already rooted some not -- Nothing written down -- It's weak but there is nutes in my cloner -- One I'm using like a grower -- Got my colored grow in it of unsexed plants -- I've cloned in nute water and tap water - they don't seem to care -- Most root !-- 
U got this RE !-- Just wait for it to happen !
I got a bunch with roots all wrapped up in the aero baskets - They Ain't coming out until harvest !--


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

It looks like it might rain today.

It looks like a good day to stay high.  I will do my best to do so.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 17, 2019)

Breakfast for dinner. Fried eggs with simmered n seared corned beef slabs, and cheddar bagel chips to dip in the yolks : )
Check out this crazy pan shaped like a contact lens. Flea market find and never seen another. Wobbles on flat surfaces but fine on grates. Fried eggs set in perfect circles whether it's one or a half dozen cracked together!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 17, 2019)

What a stoner moment!!!
I'm sitting on the couch with the dogs. Eyes bleeding and staring at the wall when all of a Sudden............I remember Ice Cream Sandwiches in the freezer!   Yah Hoo!  I suppose I don't need to tell you what happened to That box. lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 17, 2019)

Here gloman, it's the lowest rated ice cream sammich on amazon!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 17, 2019)

Oh WOW!
SA that looks Amazing!   I still got the munchies!
I Love it!


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2019)

I like ice cream sandwiches !-- One big as a bed ?-- I don't think I could eat it in one sitting even if I was stoned ?-- needs more layers too !--Besides where would I put the left overs !-- Freezer Ain't that big ?-- That's one them things from a nightmare !!-- a stoner nightmare ! -- and no spoon ?-- insert scream here !-- Come on Other Keef !-- Be a man use your hand !-- We know how to get down and dirty !


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2019)

Stinky not the only one had breakfast for supper -- Sausage and scrambled eggs with cheese over the top - toast and strawberry jam - and OJ !-- followed by desert pipe !


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2019)

U know those kiddy bounce houses ?-- Wonder could they make an inflatable grow room ?-- There's plenty out there looking to mine the miners - I shouldn't give them any ideas !-- I seem to have gotten a bit high ?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 17, 2019)

Keef said:


> I like ice cream sandwiches !-- One big as a bed ?-- I don't think I could eat it in one sitting even if I was stoned ?-- needs more layers too !--Besides where would I put the left overs !-- Freezer Ain't that big ?-- That's one them things from a nightmare !!-- a stoner nightmare ! -- and no spoon ?-- insert scream here !-- Come on Other Keef !-- Be a man use your hand !-- We know how to get down and dirty !



Leftovers are for quitters!


----------



## Keef (Dec 17, 2019)

MY EYE !-- Too much ice cream too fast ?-- Other Keef know about that !


----------



## umbra (Dec 17, 2019)

Keef said:


> U know those kiddy bounce houses ?-- Wonder could they make an inflatable grow room ?-- There's plenty out there looking to mine the miners - I shouldn't give them any ideas !-- I seem to have gotten a bit high ?


inflatable cement impregnated cloth. inflate it and hose it down


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 17, 2019)

Caterpillar haus


----------



## umbra (Dec 17, 2019)

they're stackable, connected together


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 17, 2019)

My Grandson, graduated hi school last spring and off to the army he goes...he’s home now for Christmas having completed a good part of his training...he gonna go jump outa some airplanes for a bit then on to adventures in Afghanistan...I hope he stays safe...he’s in army intelligence, does that make any sense...he is smart though...now I’m blabberin....


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 18, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Nice nippy morning here today...clear skies and about 30* right now....heading to 50* today.Looks like a few days of 50's and 30's clear skies....hard to beat that! This run is looking great today....after I gave it a suntan! .....lesson learned...do NOT under estimate the power of modern LED's. My friend made it down yesterday.....when you see someone smoke who has not smoked in a few months it is rewarding....all though he could only do 1 bowl .... he was tore up. I think he may get his house built now lol. Enjoy this day the cannabis way.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 18, 2019)

Good morning yall!
It's HUMP day!   3 more days and I get to pick up some Christmas buds!   Living on a tight budget makes you really appreciate the extras.  
I'm hoping my "free sample" of CBD gummies shows up today.
Sure could use some relief.
They say free but in the end it still costs 7 bucks for shipping. lol.
Y'all have a great day and Try to stay warm.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 18, 2019)

Good morning toots! Feeling some holiday cheer! Came in this morning to .... a bag of turkey stew on my desk?! The engineering manager and I have a years long food swap going on and I always look forward to this soup after thanksgiving


  In other news, a little bird sent me some more beans, including Exodus Cheese backups to replace my prized mother I thought was lost for good. Feelin' the love this morning! Everyone have a cheery day!


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Important day in history !-- Not everyday a president gets -- * impeached ---  added to his legacy !


----------



## umbra (Dec 18, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Cleaned the pool yesterday and found 2 dead rats. 1 floating and the other in the filter basket. Still have baited traps setup. Traffic has gotten very bad around here with the holiday shopping. But … it's starting to look a lot like Christmas


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2019)

Good morning friends.  Cold and grey/gray here.  The tree is up, our new girl did all the decorating. I hope she takes it down too.  Our daughter isn't coming home for the first time in years. She started a new job this month. I guess we have our "spare kids" so it will be ok. I got her stuff mailed yesterday so i am feeling pretty successful. ha.
 This little Annie girl is a treat. She is starting to act like a puppy and runs on her cast like it is nothing. She goes for a check up this morning.  I have one papaya, one tangie,  2 haze cbd,  and 2 mimosa.. woo hoo, time to re-pot to one gallons i guess.   I hope you are all well and well stoned.

RE, good on your grandson, i wish him safety.  SA, turkey stew? sounds good.  Umbra, yuck on the rats.


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm not a grinch about the holidays but I did 20 years in the hospital -- The hospital don't close for the holidays - one or both of us would or could work any holiday -- Kind a hard to build any kind of holiday tradition -- Over time holidays have just became just another day-- We tried to do Thanksgiving but that usually got screwed up too -- Building a new life and not having to work holidays I'll have to learn how to get back into some kind of holidays spirit ---- This year I want the holidays to pass as soon as possible so we can get to searching for the Bat Cave !-- I got a dam grow to set up -- move it along here !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 18, 2019)

I don’t mind the holidays but after about the 20th or so, I’m wishing it would move along...I ordered me a new light. Ona these spider farmer little guys. The sf-1000...gonna build about a 2x2 cloning/veg closet next to my current veg/flower closet...it’s not big but hopefully with the two spaces I’ll have a perpetual kinda thing goin...
Haven’t checked to see if I got roots yet but I’m pretty sure I will eventually...this little run of clones is just practice so we’ll see...


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2019)

RE - with the cloning it's not something U make happen -- U put a cutting in the right environment and let it root !-- U gonna be comfortable cloning by spring -- I got a question for ya though -- Bloom cycle take a couple months -- cuts root in probably under 2 weeks-- Then what ?-- put them in dirt and move your cloner out and put the plants there ?-- 
I'm just saying prepare for things to get outta hand !-- 
Like they say in the army -- the battle plan goes out the window when the 1st shot of the battle is fired !-- I'm sure U got some kind of plan but be ready to change on the fly !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 18, 2019)

Here's my little babys!
Oregon lemons
Frank's gift
Apricot head
Night shade x blackberry snow lotus

Next group has:
Jock horror x black jack
BOC
Cheech wizard X GDH

Don't tell anybody cuz its not legal till Jan.1!   

Its still gonna be a couple months but I WILL bounce back.


----------



## novitius (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi ofc! 22 frickin degrees! I was outside for about 15 minutes and came in to grab a can of pop. I thought the pop was warm like the fridge broke. Nope, just I'm colder than it lol! 
RE, congrats to you and your grandson. Cloning is a lot of patience in my opinion. Some strains are super easy and some are more finicky. I think the thing that helped me the most with taking lots of clones was keeping tools clean. 
 Hey, in case no one's said it yet, Merry Christmas!


----------



## umbra (Dec 18, 2019)

Breeder box is out on a screened porch and it has been cold out there. Put in an oil filled radiator type space heater in the box set at 70*. we'll see what happens


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2019)

The number of guest hit 220 at one time yesterday -- Wonder what's up with the spikes ?


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC
\


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Keef said:


> The number of guest hit 220 at one time yesterday -- Wonder what's up with the spikes ?



Over 100 on right now including 36 robots...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 18, 2019)

Keef said:


> RE - Like they say in the army -- the battle plan goes out the window when the 1st shot of the battle is fired !-- I'm sure U got some kind of plan but be ready to change on the fly !



I be flexible...won’t be till after the current flower is harvested...gonna try one of of8’s pollen slingin tries...mimosa x Mendo cookies...and some I got a couple seeds that are labeled “lambsbread” though I doubt they are genuine and probably just some generic pot seed...


----------



## novitius (Dec 18, 2019)

It's the DHS. They making sure we aren't terrorists in disguise.


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2019)

Do U think they know we grow weed ?-- Very good weed !


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2019)

Not me !-- Not in Texas !- **** be against the law !-- Some these other people though ?-- I don't know ?


----------



## novitius (Dec 18, 2019)

Hahaha.
 So Strawberry Fields is 35-45% Coco. I'm gonna be semi hydroponic in some pots soon?
 Question for our worm castings users, straight into soil or make tea?


----------



## umbra (Dec 18, 2019)

I use pro Mix #4 and it is a soilless mix. I have always considered it a hybrid hydroponic setup, taking the best of both worlds. It came from NCH. Actually, a guy who works for him as grower came up with the method.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 18, 2019)

Well that was my last stop in town till after Xmas...at least late in the day....they are getting pushy out there and crowding up. Wrapped a couple gifts and had to stop for a Keefs coconut Kap....$1.50 per roll wrapping paper should be outlawed...you blink an eye and it tears....the struggle is real...I am no gift wrapper...cheap paper and a roll of scotch tape is dangerous in my hands lol. Now I need some Gelato as well!


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 18, 2019)

Nov Strawberry Fields is way hot for my use....I tried it on a couple runs and 2 different batches of soil with same results...extreme stretch....weed smells like cow manure when still wet...when dry the smell left. It might work better outside or with a 50/50 mix with happy frog or something.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 18, 2019)

Good day OFC!  Snowing like mad here.  River is up about 10-15 ft but it is going down and it is cold out there. Garden is doing  great,  bulking up nicely.  Smoked some Sonic with my woodcutter, now he wants to swap me 1/4 lb. for a 1000 ft. of lumber.  I think I can handle that and it saves me a ton of money.  Time to smoke me a fatty.


----------



## novitius (Dec 18, 2019)

Maybe I'll save it for herbs and veggies. I'm gonna try it tho. I was reading a good thread here yesterday about Coco. 
 You say it causes lots of stretch, HP. I've read that from other people while reading reviews. I've got those mystery clones I stuck in the bubbler. They need pots, so I think I'll do a small experiment. 1 all sf , 1 1/2 sf +of and one 1/4 SF and 3/4 of. 
 I'm interested in pro mix but I feel like I'd need a flood table for that. I just want a flood table lol. I'll pick up a bag eventually and try it. I know it's popular for good reasons. It just makes me think of drip emitters in tandem.


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2019)

Nov - I'm thinking about drip and drain but haven't decided on a grow medium or not !--


----------



## TOA (Dec 18, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Well that was my last stop in town till after Xmas...at least late in the day....they are getting pushy out there and crowding up. Wrapped a couple gifts and had to stop for a Keefs coconut Kap....$1.50 per roll wrapping paper should be outlawed...you blink an eye and it tears....the struggle is real...I am no gift wrapper...cheap paper and a roll of scotch tape is dangerous in my hands lol. Now I need some Gelato as well!
> 
> View attachment 256991


 

If my wife would only buy wrapping paper that was that cheap there would be an extra bottle or two of whistle pig stocked in the bar.

I’m the same way, give me a few old newspapers and some 99c a roll duct tape and I’ll call it a day.


----------



## TOA (Dec 18, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Good day OFC!  Snowing like mad here.  River is up about 10-15 ft but it is going down and it is cold out there. Garden is doing  great,  bulking up nicely.  Smoked some Sonic with my woodcutter, now he wants to swap me 1/4 lb. for a 1000 ft. of lumber.  I think I can handle that and it saves me a ton of money.  Time to smoke me a fatty.


What size boards? Are they cured/kiln dried or green?

That might be a great deal for you if it’s not just #2 two bys.

Its a lot of labor to acquire, cut and dry/cure lumber.


----------



## novitius (Dec 18, 2019)

I always wanted to set up a ebb n flow grow in a table. I'd like to add drip emitters now. 
 It's a pricey investment situation unfortunately.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 18, 2019)

If you've never tried containerized vertical nft using drip stakes and hydroton... it's quite a hoot. I find it's ideal for clones ->2wk veg->gallon finishing pots in SOG type canopy management. Ive gotten pretty explosive growth doing it this way. But it's pretty prone to flooding from tubes popping off if you don't use clips. Excuse me while I go glare at my damaged bedroom ceiling now brb


----------



## thegloman (Dec 18, 2019)

Now yall gone n done it!
Ya gave me the bug.  I'm thinking I need to experiment with that promix 4 and some drip rings and pumps on timers.
I already have more irons in the fire than I need though.


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2019)

TOA -- Welcome to the OFC !-- U were at MP before and just returning ?-- Either way drag up a chair and make yourself at home !
Nov - I'm thinking plywood boxes about a foot square --removable top --long as the grow space -- Waterproof the inside and out - maybe with that spray rubber-- set it up on an angle with a res at low end  -- cut holes in the top/lid for 4 or 6 inch baskets -- put the plants in and use a drip ring like RE use -- Drip the nute soultion thru the plant down into the box --down to the res and pumped back up for another trip !


----------



## umbra (Dec 18, 2019)

I guess that my social skills have gone by the wayside as I get older, lol. Going to address the elephant in the room so to speak ...
So, TOA you test any beans for any breeders lately? ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 18, 2019)

Umbra
Do you hand water your grow?
Or do you use an automated system?
I ask because in my little grows some dry out before others.
If a person had numerous plants to tend, hand watering could be a Task.


----------



## novitius (Dec 18, 2019)

I wonder if they make flow adjusters?


----------



## umbra (Dec 18, 2019)

I hand water all my plants and yes it is a chore. But by hand watering the plants, I look at them and see problems before they get to be a bigger problems. I see bugs or other issues early and address them early. I also stay on top if trimming the plants. These are easy to get out of control when you're not paying attention to the plants. When you have 50 6 ft plants, it takes effort to make it work.


----------



## umbra (Dec 18, 2019)

kicking back for the day. uncorked a bottle of Malbec that's been sitting for 5 years or so and smoking runtz


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2019)

Nov -- Flow adjusters ?--Put  a valve in front of the drip line -- water gets pumped to the valve which sprays water back into the res .-- by increasing or decreasing how much water is sprayed back into the res U can control pressure going out your drip lines !


----------



## novitius (Dec 18, 2019)

Casa de Pot has a nice catalog of irrigation parts


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> I hand water all my plants and yes it is a chore. But by hand watering the plants, I look at them and see problems before they get to be a bigger problems. I see bugs or other issues early and address them early. I also stay on top if trimming the plants. These are easy to get out of control when you're not paying attention to the plants. When you have 50 6 ft plants, it takes effort to make it work.


This is a really good point that is often overlooked in automation discussions


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm like Umbra in that I want to have my hand on every plant at least once a day to stay on top of the grow & keeping things happy.  I only have (usually) 1/2 dozen or so 6 footers but still.....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 18, 2019)

My grow is automated though if I’m home, I check on it at least daily...I’m growing in coco chips in soft pots...I suppose it’s a type of hydro though I’m not sure what you call it...drip and drain I guess...I have a big black plastic tray that as made for mixing concrete with a shovel...it sits under the plants and above my reservoir...a pump brings the nutes to the plants were it drains thru the coco and back to the res...they are fed 4 times per day and now that we are in flower the feeding only happens when the lights are on...I usually have to fill the res every few days...
Went shopping with the mrs today glad that’s over, what a pain...Christmas is fun but can be tiring...well, we’re almost thru it now...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 18, 2019)

Concrete mixing troughs, restaurant bus pans, and boot drip trays all have a place in the garden; ) especially since you can get gasketed through-fittings that barb to a drain line.


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

What elephant in the room?  

I haven’t grown in five almost 6 years, I got a wife and now a kid and have been very busy.

I still have every bean that was gifted to me still sealed in the original containers.

I have some in a glass vial, some in Corrugated plastic with tape over the ends and some folded up in paper.

The last run I made was when I did that big ice hash run with all the leftover trim and popcorn.  I think it was in 2014? 

I must be missing something because if I was supposed to grow out any testers and do a report I dropped that ball years ago.

I apologize. I am usually really sharp with my memory but after my buddy got popped on my boat I REALLY started to lay low and let whatever I had going run out and I shut down.

I actually let a family member use all my gear that’s why I am having to piece stuff together.

If anyone is unhappy with me just tell me what I need to do to make it all ok and I will.

I can even send photos of what beans I have left if anyone needs any proof that I still have them.  I can even send them back to a safe addy if that’s what they want.

The last thing I want is bad blood.  

Sorry to whoever might be mad at me. I am just now at a point I am ready to get going again.

Thank you for addressing any issue and getting it out there. I actually have a surgery tomorrow because I have been fucked up for a while... I am trying to iron out all of my issues and I have to start somewhere.

Btw, I haven’t even smoked in 2 years... I moved and don’t know anyone and now w a kid I don’t want to risk asking the wrong person. that’s why I’m getting going again.  My health and mental health really need it and i have went without for to long.  My insomnia is killing me and sleep Apnea and past issues/stress don’t help.



Trill


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 19, 2019)

Jam night tonight...it was a CCR fest....Suzie Q, Born on the Bayou, Proud Mary, Lodi, Fortunate Son...it just seemed to work out that way...
Next week, somebody else...


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 19, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....looks like Urison did not follow directions and "damaged the container"...they will be back for you soon bro. Xmas forecast is out for this area...65* and partly sunny...may be no air-conditioner but no heat needed as well. I am off for a job that is very close to my gardening supply store lol... might just have to drop in and say Merry Christmas to them. Only thing is my truck is loaded out when I am working and I have to come home with a bale of pro-mix sticking out the back lol. I still try to cover my actions in this State...all though when I called the store , he was telling me how much gardening supply sales have really picked up...seems the Southern part of LA has accepted cannabis...Northern part is farming community and needs more time. Give them a couple more failed crops and a new kind of lettuce may be appealing!....Peace ya'll


----------



## thegloman (Dec 19, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Ugh!
Mornings are a struggle. I'm hoping my CBD gummies show up today.   
There is such a profound difference when I take the CBD.
Everything still hurts but it becomes a lot more manageable.

If any Young people read this,
Take my advice........don't be reckless with your body.  It catches up to you when you're old and it Hurts!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 19, 2019)

First round of fighting with Paper is done (I brought Scissors,  and Rock was nowhere to be found-I win!). How much New England kitsch (with an extra helping of Vermont) can I stuff in a box to send to Los Feliz?
Wild guess what's in the oddly shaped parcel with a cap sticking up. 
I'm so ready for the holidays to be over. Stressful to begin with, then expensive,  then a second round of stress when the January credit card statement shows up. 
At least work is open new years day and they are bribing us with automatic overtime plus 8 hours extra PTO if we come in. That should at least cover... the UPS charges? Lol


----------



## jonesman51 (Dec 19, 2019)

Finally finished a grow after 2 years of not growing. FEELS GREAT to see these nice fat buds. 

Strain is Blockhead. Only just harvested, so curing is in process. 

Have always grown in rockwool but would like to entertain something better, but not dirt! I feed mine with 1/8" tubes, every 2 hours for 20 minutes.

Previously grew Skunk #1 exclusively and will be ordering some seeds in the near future. That and some other potent strain. 

Anyone ever grown Panama Red? Back in the 60's it was my favorite but I understand it is a 12 week flowering period.


----------



## umbra (Dec 19, 2019)

TOA said:


> What elephant in the room?
> 
> I haven’t grown in five almost 6 years, I got a wife and now a kid and have been very busy.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised I would have to remind you. Yeah it was years ago at the hemp depot, but if I have to remind you I will. I posted a thread asking for testers. You volunteered. You did no journal. You posted 1 pix at the end of the grow. Said it was the best weed you ever smoked then gave credit to Inkognito from Illuminati seeds for the beans and such great work. More than an insult to me as far as I'm concerned. You might not remember, BUT I won't ever forget how you have treated me!


----------



## novitius (Dec 19, 2019)

Morning OFC! 19f outside. Guess I'm staying in today. Waiting on the lights to come on.


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

umbra said:


> I'm surprised I would have to remind you. Yeah it was years ago at the hemp depot, but if I have to remind you I will. I posted a thread asking for testers. You volunteered. You did no journal. You posted 1 pix at the end of the grow. Said it was the best weed you ever smoked then gave credit to Inkognito from Illuminati seeds for the beans and such great work. More than an insult to me as far as I'm concerned. You might not remember, BUT I won't ever forget how you have treated me!




Hey umbra,  that was my fault.  I honestly don’t think I even tested anyone’s strains to be honest. I probably said that and did a “shitty” one pic review just to save face.

Obviously it was in poor taste and you deserve better. For that please accept my apology.

You might not and if not I understand. I can only try to right my wrongs from here on out.

I still do have a few sealed beans but I am laying down right now, I just got out of surgery and still in pain. I can send u some pics and see if any are yours, I will do a proper review if I have any of yours.

I actually let me dad have everything to use for a while and just got some stuff back.

I wanted to check back here first to see if you reply d before I even called anyone.

Sorry man.  That was really shitty of me.

I’m very sorry and hope I can make it up to you.

Trill


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Sunny and nice outside this morning.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Keef (Dec 19, 2019)

Hands been full making cannacaps !

Jones --Welcome to the OFC !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 19, 2019)

TOA my stuff is easy to spot. Little perfume glass vials. I'm the only one doing BPU crosses. At this point, not much point in doing a grow journal. Keef has done a much better job of growing my gear and I'm into other genetics, so good luck with what ever you have. It will be fire.
Going to TSA office tomorrow. Need to get background check done for access to restricted site I need to go to in January.


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

I still have that BPU vial.  It has one blue bead of silica ? Gel in it with the seeds.

Now that it is out there I hope u accept my apology.

If not, I understand.

Trill


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

thank you keef for doing a journal on the strain that was well deserved.

I fucked up.


in the future I hopefully can redeem myself to you by continuing to help others and pay it forward.

If we are past that than it is what it is.


Cold as **** here btw.  Was 24 degrees f when I fired up the diesel at 5:30am.


Now a chilly 40 w 6-12 mph wind up on the mountain.

Hoping for a warmer night than last night.

Smoke um if ya got um!


----------



## umbra (Dec 19, 2019)

TOA there are a couple members currently growing some of my stuff. They post regularly, so you can see what they are doing


----------



## Keef (Dec 19, 2019)

TOA-- I never did a grow journal --  but I do grow lots of Umbra's genetics -- My blueberry is 2 of his crossed --
(GDP x-BPU)-x-( BPU-X-B.B)-- I'm too deep in the woods to get a pic out right now but I got 3 of those sbould be ready in 2 weeks ?-- They bulking up and so white they taking on a blue sheen !-- I'm heavy on BPU and Black Berry Snow Lotus - One about to finish has both --( AK-x- BBSL)--x- (BPU-x- B.B.)-- She looking fine and I got my cuts !
Back to packing caps !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 19, 2019)

Got my new little spider farmer sf-1000 100watt light...until the little clone/veg cabinet is done, this guy is hangin over my cloner in the music room...I’ll get that cab built after the holidays, then we get some stuff goin...


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Got my new little spider farmer sf-1000 100watt light...until the little clone/veg cabinet is done, this guy is hangin over my cloner in the music room...I’ll get that cab built after the holidays, then we get some stuff goin...
> 
> View attachment 257020


That color guitar is my favorite color so I must say- great taste. Doesn’t add much to the convo but I love old cars/trucks with the robins egg/white (or pearl) paint scheme.

Umbra- I have been seeing several grows and enjoy all of the pics.

I look forward to trying the BPU.  For what it is worth I will make it a point to crack all what I have and document. (I think there are only a few though? 5-6?  I will check tonight.


Probably to little to late though for you. Sorry again.

I will dig everything back up and make it happen.


I just got the new ebb and flow in today. Rapid rooters, and other goodies like ph down, calibration solution and hangers for the led.

The delivery men were working overtime for me!

I’m getting very excited to get my feet wet again.

Long time coming!


----------



## umbra (Dec 19, 2019)

Pop them for your head. It's good weed. Don't really need a grow journal anymore. It's been 8 years now,  it doesn't mean the same thing now as it did when I needed them tested.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 19, 2019)

Afternoon everyone...Spider Farmer looks good in there 2 RE ....not to mention that fine axe hanging over there!...Well I made good on the trip to the grow supply store....scored a bale of pro-mix and 2 bags of O. Forrest. This was Baton Rouge...225,000 people and most were on the street in their cars....and it must have been a city wide moratorium on using turn signals today...they use the jack rabbit start....go 200 yards and dang near smash rear end of car in front method of driving...sometimes you just got to laugh. Kicking back now with a coconut cap and a bowl of Black Pearl.


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

Jesus.  Talk about a day late and a dollar short LOL


I think that’s the worst it could get. 

Now I feel terrible man.

Well.


Better late than never???  I hope.


----------



## Keef (Dec 19, 2019)

HP -- I spent a decade in Hammond -- U can tell them about driving in Louisiana but U have to experience it to get the full impact !-- U can have the right of way-- if U can take it !
The traffic got stopped up on the causeway when I was there and a party broke out !-- Took a long time to clear the traffic - Lots of roads especially the highways are mostly bridges -- Ain't no getting off and going around !-- U stuck !- So is it any surprise that they turnt the music up -- fired up they pits and broke out the ice chest ? -- They do know how to party back up in the swamp !


----------



## Keef (Dec 19, 2019)

I can tell U from experience that the Louisiana State Troopers -- They got no problem handcuffing U then grab U by the hair and smash your face into a car hood !--

I paid $7 for that asswhooping !-- I was able to twist enough to take the hit on the good side of my face !-- Mangled my wrist -messed up my neck and I wasn't resisting in any way !-They was real gentle when they threw me into the back of the cop car !-- 1st time I ever paid for an asswhooping !-- Turned out they had the wrong guy for the wrong reason !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 19, 2019)

Little Miss Nancy versus Darth political name ?-- Better call the minions -- He gonna need more help ?-- U know she like a  Jedi warrior ?-- So much power in such a small package ?---He should be afraid !---Dam !---- She give me the vapors !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey redeyes I've got that same light and she is a dream! Sweet little bit of gear fo sho.

I'm running the bpux now, still seedlings- I am a fan of Eurasian genetics and need a good male as well, for a project of my own- plus umbra's grape project and lemon project which will both be headed for flower and pheno selection early in the new year.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 19, 2019)

Whoo hoo!
Super rich 1 seeds came!
Feminized and Very mold resistant.
They claim this strain is stabilized and reliably produces 17-21% CBD.


----------



## Keef (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm glad for U Gloman but keep that hemp away from that NS-x- BBSL !-- I don't want it to get contaminated !-- I know I need to quit being that way ? -- Same with Autos !-- They got a place I guess ?-- but not Roderalis !-- I know !-- I'm prejudice !-- I don't have an open mind !-- High THC for the head and a mix of high CBD/THC for the body !-- I will have me a fast finishing high CBD Indica !- It's for eating so terp profile don't matter !-- No room in The Dank Diner Grow for any hemp --autos or roderalis !--


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 19, 2019)

Y'alls talking about Umbra an his gear,  here's a little of his work. Sorry for the pic quality,  my battery is dead


----------



## umbra (Dec 19, 2019)

chunky nugs


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 19, 2019)

Yeah, those vipar lights don't penetrate all that well but the plants just love the light they do put out


----------



## Keef (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice Nick !-- U grow them bigger than me but I got some frosty chunky monkeys down here too !-- I had a head room problem so there's 6 maybe 18 inch tall plants -- Not much stem to be seen anymore-- now they starting to bulk up nicely !-- Maybe 2 weeks out ?-- Working on a bloom with more head room so he can bloom bigger plants -- I'm concerned with this dirt so I'm keeping everything backed up in what I know which is water !-- I was able to save Nurse Larry -- Rose's Purple Haze -- Umbra's-- "V" --( The Golden Ticket -x- Box of Chocolate )-- a couple Purple Mimosa - My Big Pink ( Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus)  --most of the colored group -- ripped them out that bad dirt and put them back in an aerocloner with light nutes -- They coming back strong !-- They tiny but they'll live !-- May have to sex them at the new place ?-- The holidays jamming the hunt for the Bat Cave !


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Y'alls talking about Umbra an his gear,  here's a little of his work. Sorry for the pic quality,  my battery is dead View attachment 257021


Love the dark, waxy leaves.



The vipar is no bueno??

I will be using it for more of an SOG, short plants mostly main colas. I can get several of them if needed. But if there’s a better out then I’m all ears

What watt is yours?   I ordered one but can return it if it’s not good.

Recommendations for best bang for the buck?

Thanks!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 19, 2019)

That particular plant is under a 900watt viparspectra which is about 12 inches at this point above the tallest nug.  I also have a sonic screwdriver under 2 mars lights.  The vipar makes denser, frostier nugs,  and they just look, healthier.  The mars makes bigger plants and bigger flowers, not as much crystal and not as much flavor.  I have 3 of the vipars and 4 of the mars and I have grown both strains under both lights.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 19, 2019)

Like this


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 19, 2019)

I kow it looks funny but that's just one sonic plant.  I spit the trunk when I was training her.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 19, 2019)

Well my new light works...the box was a little rough, not broken...I’ve seen unboxing vids were that light was packed inside another larger box...mine wasn’t, it was just in its factory box sitting on my porch...when I took it out two screws had come lose that hold the driver to the light plate...they were floating in the box but would not go back in the holes...not sure if they are stripped or what...kinda disappointing but the light works good and I was planning to remove the driver to the outside of my grow box anyway when I set it up...
still no roots on those cutting but we waiting...I’m about to be gone for about a week so hopefully we have somethin when we get home...
Very nicely grown plants there Nick!!!
I look forward to your review of those big cbd seeds gman...


----------



## thegloman (Dec 19, 2019)

My idea with the hemp is to do the same as the weed.  Cold Alcohol extraction for RSO.
I Like using tincture.  Rso from hemp blended with rso from weed to the ratio that helps me best. I like a mix in my weed and the Frank's gift has really been a blessing, but I can't grow it outdoors and my volume is pretty limited.
Hemp I can get away with growing a few "wild hemp" plants out in the composted forest products again.  (Where the monsters grew)
Its all a new approach for real meds now.   Don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of flying high, real high, but I gotta deal with this chronic pain first and it takes a Lot of cbd/thc mix to bring the phantom pains under control while still staying clear headed.
I am responsible for an elders care.  
Is it obvious that I'm off duty and high? lol


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Like this View attachment 257022
> View attachment 257023
> View attachment 257024


Last pic is SEXXXY!

Can I bone that pic somehow?!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 20, 2019)

What you do in the confines of your own bathroom...…….!


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 20, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Hey Keef your right about the traffic in Nawlins area....try stopping on Pontchartrain causeway...that will quicken your pulse.I have to mention the 610 loop at Houston as well....it is an experience when foggy...having to drive 75 mph just to keep up....then big trucks passing doing 85 mph no visibility....then in the emergency lane there goes a yellow cab doing 105 mph...his customer done drop a C note on him to get to the airport before flight leaves!...Give me 2 lane black top any time lol. State Troopers....I try to avoid at all cost...attract their attention and it will rarely end well for you. Off to try and find this week....it went by so fast it must have lost a couple days or something lol. Peace ya'll


----------



## thegloman (Dec 20, 2019)

Good morning yall!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 20, 2019)

Mornin toots!
Hey HP thanks for a) confirming the Ponchartrain is a real place and b) getting Feels Like Rain Stuck in my head lol


----------



## thegloman (Dec 20, 2019)

I was feeling adventurous so I put some CBD and cocoa mix in my oatmeal!  Lol. That s***'s Good!
I guess I'm easily impressed!  Lol


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

Morning OFC !-- Is Lake Ponchartrain a real place ?-- The causeway across it is about a 20 mile bridge ! --
Hey Gloman -- I know what U gonna do with the hemp --
I gotta have a high CBD Indica for the same reason -- I can't grow outside so my high CBD gotta come from inside and I'm not growing hemp inside !
HP-- U got a point about 610 !-- Scary **** ! 

Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this chilly day !


----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Going to TSA office today to get a TWIC card for access to a restricted site. Oh boy


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2019)

TOA said:


> Last pic is SEXXXY!
> 
> Can I bone that pic somehow?!



Welccome back TOA, you need to cut the swear words.  Maybe you forgot, no cussing on this site. Thank you.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2019)

Good morning all, our new puppy is a joy. Love her.  She attacks the cat and the cat lets her, she is half the cats size.  It is tired out yall.  I am getting a bit tired of the company not horrible though.  I have had 3 cups of coffee. it isn't helping .  Need to get some soil today and transplant the babies.  Stay high peeps.


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

Something don't feel right in the mudhole today !-- Got my spidy sense alarm thing going off !--Probably nothing but I'm alert !-- The world needs more lerts !-- I can't get outta here soon enough !


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

Went out and squeezed off a couple .45 hollowpints into the ground !-- I'm here !-- Come get U some !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm getting a "surprise" visit from the family SNITCH today.
Gotta say I'm not looking forward to that at all.
She's the reason I had to tear down my grow last time and NOW I gotta hide my new babies from her till Jan.1.     
Back in the day in a land far far away we made snitches "go away".   Too bad it can't be done that way now.


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

Now I can't hear **** !

Stay off the tractor Gloman!-- Nothing needs burying today !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2019)

A little help for ya stinky...

“We'll never make that bridge tonight
Across lake Ponchartrain....
Feels like rain”

looks like a fine sunny day today...good thing cuz all he|| breaks loose Sunday...of course that’s the day we supposed to go up the hill...keef, you been out lookin around at potential enclaves yet...I looked around East Texas the other day on Zillow just for fun...look like some bargains to be had if you have some imagination...
Good morning ofc...!


----------



## novitius (Dec 20, 2019)

Good day OFC!


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

RE - Since the beach house just hit the market or something I have some extra paperwork to do -- We had to arrange financing even though I'm pay it off when we sell !-- So no I haven't been looking at anything yet !-- Everything should be set now and we hit the holidays so it may be slow for another week or 2 -- Yes there are some cheap places down here !-- Finding the Bat Cave shouldn't be too hard !-- I came clean with the realtor !-- Secluded 3 bedroom frame home would be fine -- 2 room size environment controlled grow areas and a place to sleep !-- All about MMJ and the coming legal change !-- She didn't bat an eye !--


----------



## novitius (Dec 20, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Well my new light works...the box was a little rough, not broken


 Did you get another new one on top of that spiderfarm? I like the simple build of those and the white light. I don't really like the blurple for a couple reasons. Mainly because I feel it's super obvious what that light says when seen from a window or something.


----------



## novitius (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm planning to get this one for my 2x4 veg tent. But I'm considering the spider farm like you have 2RE. Lesso has a bigger one in his flower tent I believe. Looks like it's doing a good job.


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

Mine are old and need replacing so I'm moving away from pink light farming myself !-- Pink light will tell on U everytime !-- I want to go to white light !-- 2 rooms ?-- I'm need more than 2 ?-- Still not sure which light but I'm planning on about $2,500 for new lights !-- Some kind of middle of the road white LED grow light ?-- Haven't started shopping serious yet !-- I'd like 6 for each room ?-- Gonna cost me more than $2,500 ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2019)

novitius said:


> Did you get another new one on top of that spiderfarm? I like the simple build of those and the white light. I don't really like the blurple for a couple reasons. Mainly because I feel it's super obvious what that light says when seen from a window or something.


It’s fine because after I build the clone veg box, I’m going to move the driver outside the box anyway...I just have to splice a short piece of cable between the driver and the light...I don’t know if the driver adds a lotta heat but that’s the way I have my other grow set up with a similar driver...
I would have gotten the bigger sf-2000 but I just don’t have the space here...or space that I’m willing to give up...I have a music room but it is just as important to me as the grow space...sometimes I do infringe on that space as well though...


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Sunny morning but cool outside.

I used to be on a grow site where the admin would pay me 50 bucks for a grow journal.  He was really wanting to do one on one of my Black Domina grows.  I never really cared for Black Domina even though it is very potent.  A friend of mine used to grow it and would give me clones sometimes.  

That is nice set up 2RE!

I am ready for the Holidays to over as well SA.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 20, 2019)

Keef said:


> Now I can't hear **** !
> Stay off the tractor Gloman!-- Nothing needs burying today ![/QUOTE
> 
> Sometimes old bad behaviors surface under stressful situations like this.
> ...


----------



## novitius (Dec 20, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> It’s fine because after I build the clone veg box, I’m going to move the driver outside the box anyway...I just have to splice a short piece of cable between the driver and the light...I don’t know if the driver adds a lotta heat but that’s the way I have my other grow set up with a similar driver...
> I would have gotten the bigger sf-2000 but I just don’t have the space here...or space that I’m willing to give up...I have a music room but it is just as important to me as the grow space...sometimes I do infringe on that space as well though...


Do you ever jam for your plants?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 20, 2019)

Anybody ever try orange herijuana?
Looks like an interesting strain and is available locally.


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

Other half of this bowl of decarb Ain't packing it's self into caps !-- Where my stick ?--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2019)

novitius said:


> Do you ever jam for your plants?


Nah, just for myself though sometimes they listen...sometimes they don’t have the choice...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2019)

So it’s been about a week now, 7 or 8 days since I put these cuttings in my cloner...cut’m at bout a 45* right under a node...dipped’m in clonex and stuck’m in the cloner...not seeing any kind of root action at all...they were definitely in flower though so I supposed it will take extra time...they don’t look stressed at all but perfectly happy so I’ll continue watching...


----------



## novitius (Dec 20, 2019)

What about your water temp? It should also be warmer in the dome than it is outside.... Are you revegging those? In the pic it looks like they've been flowering but it's kinda fuzzy on my cell.

My space comes at a premium here too 2RE. I don't think I'm allowed to take any more lol.


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

300 and something cannacaps packed and ready !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

RE - if they were in bloom it does take a bit longer !-- They looking happy and healthy -- U have some roots when U get back --- I like to clone about 3 weeks into bloom -- They been packing those leaves together and they bush great !
They'll be fine !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2019)

Nov, yes they were definately flowering when I took them...the temp 76.5* is the water temp, the probe inside the bucket..the other measure, 99% rh and the 75.2* is the rh & temp in the top section under the dome...


----------



## novitius (Dec 20, 2019)

I guess since the inner rh is so high it must be adequately heated in there. 
 Keef said it though, they'll be fine. The cuts I dropped into my bubbler rooted with 35 percent rh. It happened fast but they were still in veg.


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

I don't use a dome except to germ seeds !-- Stick cuts in an aero basket and collar and drop them in an empty grow hole !--


----------



## novitius (Dec 20, 2019)

I got 4 Sunshine Daydream f2's of Umbra's wet. An emerald Triangle cherry og and a bagseed Beach Wedding wet. I'm debating on adding some more.... I think I'm done for now though.


----------



## novitius (Dec 20, 2019)

OFC, I'm thinking on buying a 2x2 tent solely to dry in. I guess that means I trim at the chop and deal with flat buds from a rack. What would be a better way? A cedar box?


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

No more seed for me for awhile -- Got to get this mess sorted out 1st !-- I just been growing and sexing -- With the colored group I should have a dozen in the harem -- As I start running them -- I start culling -- probably take me a year to get it culled down to the best few --


----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2019)

When I use a drying rack and I want to dry the buds without them getting flat, I put them hanging off the edge of the trays along the outer edge.


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

Nov -- After I trim I hang the plant from the ceiling where it grew !-- Warm air rises -- They also got some drying nets --U could hang high ?
I hang them until the stem will snap then take the bud off the stem and jar it without a lid for a week or so then cap it !- burp them every couple days for another week or 2 -


----------



## novitius (Dec 20, 2019)

Maybe I'll go with the 32 x 32 then. It'll give me some extra room.

Keef, are you saying you dry in the grow room? Don't the plants need to dry in the dark?


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

I dry in the grow room !--


----------



## novitius (Dec 20, 2019)

That's not somehting I had thought of Keef. I guess I could hang them horizontally. But, but, don't they need dark tho? Hanging them up in the room would save me a bunch of money right now...
Anyone else want to weigh in and help me get it right?
Ya'll are the best by the way!


----------



## novitius (Dec 20, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Anybody ever try orange herijuana?
> Looks like an interesting strain and is available locally.



I have had herijuana, but not orange. I'd buy it lol.


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

I got a couple coat hangers got clothes pins tied to it !-- I grow them small so a stem will fit in the clothes pins -- I hang the plants from the coat hanger then hang it high !
1st - I trim in 2 stages -- Strip the fan leaves and dispose of them then do the real trimming -- Trim makes better medicine that way !


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

I started drying --trimming and everything weed related in the grow room to control the smell !-- keep it all in one place !


----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2019)

I have herijuana x lemon thai. You can herijuana in seed form. It's a MotaRebel strain. He's from upper peninsula in MI. Sannie in Holland has worked with Mota and has worked herijuana quite a bit. Heavy indica. Sannie also sells it.


----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2019)

coat hangers are pretty popular for drying weed. Even NCH used to dry using hangers


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

Black Label Society -- "Ain't No Sunshine"


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

Watch yourself !-- Other Keef too high !-- Again !


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 20, 2019)

Another dime in the slot here....parked in front of the heater with this bong...ya'll have a bowl please...Black Betty tonight...she's a wild date. Grill cheese sandwich with a cup of veggie soup...I cut the sandwich in little triangles so it will be fancy lol.


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

Grilled cheese with tomato soup sound good to me !-- It's been gloomy all day and the rain finally started !-- Soup is always good when it's cold and wet !-- I'm on it soon as I finish this pipe !


----------



## novitius (Dec 20, 2019)

Cooking Patty melts at the moment.... I honestly have considered drying in the grow. Boom, hundreds saved! Thank you ofc!


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 20, 2019)

gday OFC been flat out like a lizard drinking  so havnt dropped in for a while ,Had a pump fail in my room while I was away 4 girls laying flat on the floor ,maybe can bring them back but don't like my chances  , 4 days over 40 deg this week so far, been hard to keep the temp down in the room. Summer has hit with a bang , fires burning in 3 states lots of homes lost and a lot more will be lost with the weather coming up , fire fighters fighting a loosing battle .112 fires burning out of control across oz not going to be a merry xmas for a lot of ozzys , one of the fires that nearly wiped out a town was caused by a dude back burning to save his dope crop (idiot) couple of firefighters got killed- he has been charged , I think he will go away for along time.
Hope you are all well and safe  have a great xmas


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

Crocket in da house !-- Been missing U Cuz !-- I wondered if something happened -- Dead of winter up here !-- U stay safe !-- Wind can change direction and come back on U !-- Sounds like U guys got a lot in common with California -- 
Good luck on saving the plants !-- Stop in more often !-- We can't be an international club for pot farmers with only the Americas !-- We need U !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2019)

I feel for ya qbc...been somewhat like that around here of late...I’m hoping that people will start being much more aware and  cautious...we had a few town sized wildfires over the last couple years too...it sucks...half of the folks say it’ll get worse and half say it’s just a cycle...
Made some soup last night so it’s leftovers this evening...black eyed peas & veggie...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 20, 2019)

Third load of siding showed up today.  Two more loads & I'll be ready come spring.  Made it all the way to 36* today.  Lowes is having a sale on tools, I need a compound miter saw.  I see a roadtrip coming


----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2019)

It hit 60 today brrr. wore a hoodie


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 20, 2019)

Keef said:


> Crocket in da house !-- Been missing U Cuz !-- I wondered if something happened -- Dead of winter up here !-- U stay safe !-- Wind can change direction and come back on U !-- Sounds like U guys got a lot in common with California --
> Good luck on saving the plants !-- Stop in more often !-- We can't be an international club for pot farmers with only the Americas !-- We need U !


Gday Keef , not up with the goss, you sell that house yet and get your set up , will be by more often has been a busy couple month , wife has been crook and work has been hectic,  taking a couple weeks now ,  catch up with family , chill and get stoned 
hope you have a good Xmas


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 20, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I feel for ya qbc...been somewhat like that around here of late...I’m hoping that people will start being much more aware and  cautious...we had a few town sized wildfires over the last couple years too...it sucks...half of the folks say it’ll get worse and half say it’s just a cycle...
> Made some soup last night so it’s leftovers this evening...black eyed peas & veggie...


Hey 2RE , Some say the climate change is a myth and this has all happened before , Im not so sure havnt seen it this dry in my life time , 30 years ago we had a stream running through our yard that run all year round had water in it for a couple months this year , hope you are well and have a good xmas


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

Crocket - I'm off the beach !- I'm in a travel trailer at my nephew's place in East Texas -- Waiting on some paperwork so the realtor can show me some places while the beach house sells -- I'm not that far from where I grew up -- pine forest with almost impenetrable under growth -- I've spent the last couple months getting my nephew a grow up and running !-- I been growing and sexing !-- Gathering me a harem of girls to take with me -- I'm up to 9 now !-- I'll be setting up The Dank Diner Grow in the Bat Cave !-- Back up in these woods I might as well be in a cave !-- There are so many varieties to choose from I tried to find a way to reduce my choices !-- indicas that finish in about 60 days -- still too many choices -- So I came up with a diner related grow - smells and taste U would find in a diner - all the fruits - cake - cookies -- Still too many choices !-- I got blueberry and grape a lemon on the way !-- Building the Dank Diner one variety at a time !


----------



## Keef (Dec 20, 2019)

So are U starting to feel me about an East Texas grow ?-- pine forest with almost impenetrable undergrowth -- I told the realtor lady that I was looking for a secluded  3 bedroom home -- preferably one with a driveway cut thru the woods to a clearing with the house !-( so I can put in a gate )--- I can secure a grow like that !-- Fish hooks and noise makers with trip wires -- -- I let U catch yourself !--but I gotta have motion sensor lights and game cams !-- It'll take awhile to get it the way I want but it's coming together--- just too slow for me !-- I should Chilax !--  I got my girls !--  but I'm ready for my own grow now !-- I'm impatient !-- I Ain't being a scrooge but the holidays cramping my style !-- Dank Diner - Bat Cave -- I got plans !


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 21, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Just had that first hit of Lemon Afghan this morning...made pe pe bird  noises in my ears and lil white dots in my eyes...this stuff is fire...Umbra does not lie when it comes to genetics...he knows them A to Z! I have eased the lights back up to full strength now...when I lower them again it will be an inch at a time....not a foot lol. I see Xmas is wearing on a few nerves...I can relate...I like the hustle of a New Year...all though I have to renew insurance and I do not care for that much. Workers Comp is akin to the Nazi Empire....I have to have the COI for Comp...but being the Owner it does not cover me and I have no documented employees...so in all sense it is a ghost policy ...and illegal in term. They are the only game in town...and tell me I cannot work in other States...lmao....did I mention I have a hearing problem? Smoke it till you drop!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 21, 2019)

Delete my cookies......ROTFLMAO!
Good morning yall!
HP
I get a big kick out of those clips.  Makes me smile every morning!

Well today is the day I get to "spin the wheel" at the dispensary for free stuff!
I'm hoping it lands on diamonds n sauce.  I want to try what the big dogs do!    They have some nice prizes for free but in reality they over charge so much a few free give a ways is only fair.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2019)

Morning OFC-- Ugh !-- I be back !


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2019)

My favorite gift to receive at Christmas next to money is gift cards !-- If U need my address -- just call and ask Jenny -- That # be  867--5309

Wake and Bake !


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2019)

up early, so wake n bake early only natural. Coffee is hot and the weed strong. Starting the breakfast menu with ice cream cake then some mai tai


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2019)

What up Umbra ?-- I'm 5 by 5 on the wake and bake !-- Got high turnt the tunes on !- It's what I do !-- I found the reason for that feeling of dread I felt yesterday -- Ex coming to town !-- We try to get along but **** always happens when she around !-- She taking my dogs to the groomer !--

The Atomic dog is ready !-- Jet don't take no prisoners !

Parliament-- Give up the Funk !


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2019)

a new series started on Netflix yesterday, so I've been binge watching the series The Witcher. very dark storyline


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 21, 2019)

Me too


----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

umbra said:


> a new series started on Netflix yesterday, so I've been binge watching the series The Witcher. very dark storyline





St_Nick said:


> Me too


Duuuuuuudes. I know you aren't into video games but the Witcher 3 is the reason to be! One of the most impressive immersive stories of bad a$$ery I've ever experienced. I too spent the day trying to watch episodes. 

Good Saturday OFC!  I'm going to go snatch a bag of 19% tropicanna pie today. 29 plus tax. Our tax is nothing compared to many of yours out there. 
 I guess I'm gonna try Keefs method for drying. I have some b+w poly I may use to fashion a dark area up top.


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2019)

Kinda stiff today !-- Body reminding me of something happened long ago -- Even if U got a nice hill below U if U jump a bicycle off the roof of the house and expect to hit the ground and  roll away -- U might better think about it some ?-- It did not turn out well for me !-- I shouldn't have done that but I was young and stupid --what did I know ?-- Tangled up in that bicycle bouncing down that hill mighta been funny to others but not me !
Oh !
Kids is stupid !- but I can't use that excuse -- I was a grownass man when I jumped that bicycle off the roof !-- It was bad !--

One those -hold my beer and watch this --moments !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 21, 2019)

Good morning old pot farmers...happy winter solstice...we can start counting down to planting time outside huh...I’m gonna try and grow me a big girl out there this year even if I have to tie her down...


----------



## TOA (Dec 21, 2019)

Yo.  I woke up to a bad case of the squirts.  Antibiotics got me messed up.

Y’all have a better day than me please.


----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

TOA said:


> Yo.  I woke up to a bad case of the squirts.  Antibiotics got me messed up.
> 
> Y’all have a better day than me please.


Stay hydrated! *Shrug*


----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

Tax on $29 was $2. I guess we got that going for us.


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2019)

Almost kilt some fine genetics in that dirt -- I sucked them back from death's door -- Nurse Larry be unsexed but alive and well -- I got 3 - I should get a girl - Same with Rose's Purple Haze --Umbra's "V" ( Golden Ticket -x- Box of Chocolate )- I got 2 !-- I think there's 3 Purple Mimosa too ?
(Mimosa -x- Double Purple Dojo )-- Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- Also got Rose's Purple Haze with a BBSL dad -- 2 of them Triple Lemon from Umbra -- Might be more but I think that puts me slightly over the legal limit ?-
Clones don't count right ?


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I am smoking my Purple Punch and looking out the window as clouds move in.  Storm supposed to hit us.  64 degrees right now.

I can't wait for spring to start my indoor grow. I want to grow more Purple Punch and see how it does indoors.  I am getting addicted to this strain.  I like to grow sativas and hybrids indoors.  This will be the exception.

I think I am going to watch TV and get high today.







Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2019)

Purple Punch fits in a diner grow !-- No doubt !-- Me want Purple Punch !-- Us brain damaged tend to extremes -- So why grow one plant when U can grow 100 ?-- I'm need more lights ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 21, 2019)

Purple punch was one of the 3 options for beverages on the Alaskan groundfish fleet: purple punch, red punch, and garbage coffee. All made with RO water. Wretched stuff and everyone was dehydrated and itchy by the first week of a 3-4 month season.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 21, 2019)

SCORE!
I stopped in to the dispo for free spin day and did pretty good!
Won $20.00 and a 10pc bar of chocolate! 10mg THC 10mg cbd each pc.  Then I had $17.00 in bonus points built up so I got an 1/8 of ice cream cake and the chocolate for $11.00.  

I have a silver saints party tonight.  I'm thinking its gonna be a little better than usual after a bar of chocolate!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi guys, man you have a lot to say.  New puppy and christmas and house guests are making me absent. I miss ya.  Good to read all ya all.


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2019)

Good deal Gloman !-- I just got my boys back from the groomer -- Looking good but Jet is fired up -- He got Doggie ADHD -- He need to slow down !-- He a little ragged around the face but I understand that !- It's not worth bleeding !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 21, 2019)

Been a splendid day here...got my new eye wear in and everything is great ...I am happy with the online purchase. I can actually see computer screen with them on ...been having to remove them. All so got the Xtraactive color change lenses....but  cloudy weather the next couple days .... so I cannot tell how fast they change. I'm excited!....if no one calls in the next 3 hours , I have tomorrow off. The Cats are ecstatic too...they are sitting on the bed gnawing their toes in celebration lol.


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2019)

HP --U couldn't make me answer that phone !-- What's for supper ?- I just finished toast scrambled eggs and sausage with cheese !-- I would have rather a seafood buffet but it is what it is !-- Won't be long until crawfish season ?-- Have me an evening dose of caps and work on this pipe !-- Maybe I should give Jet a cap ?-- He a wild dog !


----------



## mrcane (Dec 21, 2019)

Good afternoon O.F.C. been chillin up here in PNW, had eye surgery on my left eye amazing what they can do. Going to have the right eye done first part of January.
  lots of rain  in the forecast here , had 4 inches in the rain gauge last two days.
 Lost my ballast on my 600watt HPS, decided to go LED. Picked up a Mars Hydro 2000 watt and have three papaya under it now, see how it goes..
  Hope that you are all doing well and have a Very Happy Holiday Season.
  Neighbor is on the way over for a safety meeting  Y'all stay high now......


----------



## mrcane (Dec 21, 2019)

Dinner will be seared scallops and shrimp tossed with pasta clam sauce Yaaaaa...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 21, 2019)

Safety meeting lol that's what my colleague's engineering fraternity used to call bong sessions at college in upstate N.Y. 

Safety first!


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 21, 2019)

I am having broiled catfish....mustard greens.. hominy. Keef you know what...I powered the phone down...for a reboot....and it never got powered back up till 2 hours from now ....that is my story and I am sticking to it lol. Good to see ya drop in mrcane and glad you got the light problems fixed.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 21, 2019)

Flipped the lights to 12hrs today.
I got a total of 16 plants but only 10 are ready to sex.  I'm just gonna leave the others in there so by the time the first 10 show the last 6 should be about ready too.
Then the hardest part.........culling it back to 5.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 21, 2019)

Tri tip and tubers braised in pinot noir out of the box, corned beef cooking liquid, thyme, ketchup,  and chocolate. Among other things, but that's the gist of it. Tastes far better than it sounds : )


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2019)

I believe U gonna cull it down to 5 Gloman-- 5 they can find !-- Let any extra "volunteer"-- in that compost pit !-- Tell them they ain't  your's no more ?-- Ya'll free !


----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

Close to mole, eh SA?


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 21, 2019)

This is the super lazy version of a Sicilian style osso bucco... really it should be tomato paste, not ketchup lol, and add some yellow raisins. There's a lot of garlic n spices in there too.

I DO make a mole / enchilada sauce hybrid with chocolate and ground dried mulato chiles, no nuts or sesame so not a true mole, it's good for everything!

Patriots on the radio, interesting game!


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2019)

Gathered up my oil working stuff and a broken vape cartridge-- heated up some coconut oil and clean everything in it !-- That's some souped up coconut oil HP !
I'm beginning to think maybe licking all that oil off my fingers wasn't the smartest thing I done today ?-- Why I do stuff like that ?-- Just gonna make me too high !-- Been here before and after I licked my fingers clean I cleaned my hands good with iso -- U get oil in your eye and that'll give U religion instantly !-- Don't get coconut oil extract in your eye !-- U won't like it !-- No idea what a dose will be ?-- Maybe the oil off 3 fingers ?-- I took too much ?


----------



## mrcane (Dec 21, 2019)

Sounds and looks yummy S.A.


----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

Umbra, 3 of 4 Sunshine Daydream F2 popped tails in 24 hours.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 21, 2019)

Oooh resin in the eye is close to as bad as going to the loo with chili pepper fingers, careful there Keef!!


----------



## mrcane (Dec 21, 2019)

Nice Nov, them some hot beans


----------



## mrcane (Dec 21, 2019)

WooHooo Looks like those Pats did it again...


----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

Did you run them mrcane? Welcome back btw! 


mrcane said:


> Nice Nov, them some hot beans


----------



## mrcane (Dec 21, 2019)

Nope, wish I had. Just commenting on the quick start.


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2019)

Cane in da house !-- Good deal about fixing the eyes !-- U still doing the Tai Chi ?-- U gonna like LEDs !-- Now that U can see again U need to stop in more often !


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 21, 2019)

Gday OFC  bit cooler down under today 36 deg , gotta get this place cleaned up family coming to visit, where's that sativa when ya need it , 1 shot Frangelico - 1 shot Kahlua - 1 shot baileys - 2 cups ice -1 over ripe banana in the food processor until its smooth pour into cup with a bit of liquid chocolate drizzled over it , drink with a straw ,  XMAS in a glass 
have a great day


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2019)

Fish tacos and 805 pale ale


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2019)

Crocket -Make me wanna start drinking again !-- That sounds tasty !-- Spring will be here soon and soon as I'm settled in at the new place I be filling my fermenters !
Make that blueberry wine then condense it by freezing off water ice !-- Blueberry Bounce !-- Maybe 35% alcohol ?
It make U bounce around !
Where U able to replace that pump and save those plants or was it too late ?


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 21, 2019)

Me?  I had Wendy's.  A Dave's Single and Harley had a hamburger, plain.  Not real healthy but its a big deal when the closest fast food is 60 miles away.  Got my new saw, costa little more than I expected but it'll do the job. Who woulda believed that Hitachi would get bought out.  I flipped the grow room to 12/12 today and I'm thinking about killing the tent (after taking some clones of course)  Otherwise my garden may just get out of hand again.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 21, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Flipped the lights to 12hrs today.
> I got a total of 16 plants but only 10 are ready to sex.  I'm just gonna leave the others in there so by the time the first 10 show the last 6 should be about ready too.
> Then the hardest part.........culling it back to 5.


Just wait and cull them back after they flower nice and amber...


----------



## mrcane (Dec 21, 2019)

Keef said:


> Cane in da house !-- Good deal about fixing the eyes !-- U still doing the Tai Chi ?-- U gonna like LEDs !-- Now that U can see again U need to stop in more often !


    Ya they put a lens in the eye to correct my distance vision and it came out 20/20 amazing....
 Still doing Tai Chi three days a week..
I will try to drop in more often, shit just happens!!!!


----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

mrcane said:


> Nope, wish I had. Just commenting on the quick start.


Super fast start. I thought you meant the other hot, like, I know those beans!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

So much for the elf on the shelf


----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

You guys see this bananas dude? Talking about pureed bananas set into a centrifuge to release nutes and chain acids.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 21, 2019)

Brb making popcorn and finding my lawn chair...


----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm intrigued really. Please come play stinky.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 21, 2019)

Goodness. Im not on my game tonight, just watched Bad Santa for the first time and my poor brain has herniated my left eardrum trying to escape.

Kinda interested to see if an actual recipe for banana juice appears. This would make two in one night, after qbc posted the Aussie one . My bets are on the frangelico cocktail version is simpler and more effective at its respective intended use. And more likely to convince me to add bananas to the grocery list.

Why does my autocorrect think I'm trying to make a bananas evangelical cocktail?  Ohhh Android,  you're trying so hard honey....


----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

Haha... I've got his recipe. I don't know why he won't post it tho. 
 I guess I could....



I asked him why he didn't put this out they're for everyone. I feel kinda jerkly for posting it. I also feel like I'm missing something here because it sounds vaguely familiar.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 21, 2019)

Reminds me of ck420s writing style...
It's just oddly specific yet uninformative? Does that make sense? Like, Lazy Susan does not equal centrifuge. Manual spinning ?! What rpm? Ohhh my head hurts and it's not even from the movie.
I'll scoot over there over coffee tomorrow. .. I'm in the sack, halfway passed out , happy longest snooze of the year !!!


----------



## novitius (Dec 22, 2019)

Haha... Lazy Suzanne.... Hahaha. 
Good night OFC.


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Crocket -Make me wanna start drinking again !-- That sounds tasty !-- Spring will be here soon and soon as I'm settled in at the new place I be filling my fermenters !
> Make that blueberry wine then condense it by freezing off water ice !-- Blueberry Bounce !-- Maybe 35% alcohol ?
> It make U bounce around !
> Where U able to replace that pump and save those plants or was it too late ?


blueberry wine sounds good - saved  1 the other 3 never looked like coming back still got 4 healthy to finish off so its not all a loss


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 22, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...A new day to wake and bake....light rain about 46* here...this is a text book wake n bake day for sure! Grabbed the 8 episodes of T Witcher off Warez and will check them out today....seems like my kind of plot. We have warmer weather dropping in for Xmas...getting close to 75* they saying...air-conditioner Xmas Day?...been there... done that. I need to make a batch of tea anyhow and the warmer temps are a bonus.Coffee mug is on empty...guess I will go for a walk in the rain...gotta do something to keep the neighbors convinced I am a little touched lol....cuts down on unwanted visits during the grow. Peace ya'll


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2019)

Morning OFC--- cold and damp in the mudhole -- Bananas ?
How bout nanner puddin' ?-- Why people got to try to make growing harder than it is ?--
Sunday morning Wake and Bake is a long drawn out affair -- Hope U ain't planning on going nowhere ?-- Do your duty OFC !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 22, 2019)

Wake n bake is in effect! My friend brought something called Afghani Tan Tan (?!) home from the dispensary.

I violently dislike bananas. Nasty slimy things, only useful for making bread or attracting simian visitors to the breakfast table. And they make a mess, have no manners,  and are prone to fits of dung-slinging. No thanks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Reminds me of ck420s writing style...
> It's just oddly specific yet uninformative?



That was my thinking as well. There are a couple of new folks on here that remind me of ck420 but I am trying to be nice in the Christmas spirit so I am trying to stay away from the (perceived)phony stuff...


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Dec 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC! It's 36 right now. Still cold. I'm sleepy still. Think I'm gonna smoke a bowl and make some coffee.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 22, 2019)

It strikes me as suspect that as soon as another contributor (novitius I think) pointed out how stressed the plants are, the OP backpedalled and claimed it was intentional, despite not mentioning it previously. Idk man, if I've got limited space and limited watts to grow a crop, I'd leave my fert testing to someone with a research budget and access to real laboratory equipment. I kinda value having plants that will survive to harvest. But that's just me. ; )


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 22, 2019)

novitius said:


> Good morning OFC! It's 36 right now. Still cold. I'm sleepy still. Think I'm gonna smoke a bowl and make some coffee.


And a banana!


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm shuffling thru the Texas sand -- but my heads in Mississippi --

The blues has got a hold on me -- I believe I'm getting dizzy !


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2019)

I had to say something to banana head about ACTs.


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2019)

I need some more that Voodoo Juice -- That's the "live " part of my live res -- Got about 25,000 kinds of beneficial bacteria !-- Don't take much - I'm just trying to provide a healthy environment for them -- I take care of the beneficials they'll take care of the plant -- Same with brewing -- I'm not making alcohol -- I'm farming yeast !
They'll take care of making the alcohol !


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2019)

Belgian brewers reclaim and reuse yeast. some are 100's of years old


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2019)

I've used the sediment from wine making --which is mostly yeast-- to innoculate a new batch of wine -- No doubt it works !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2019)

In brewing beer, the yeast can contribute as much if not more than the hops to the flavor and complexity to beer. Same is true for wine


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm not a tree hugger out to grow organic if it kills me -- Seems though I'm about as organic as aero gets ?-- I'm be eating a lot of what I grow and smoking it too -- I can grow without poisoning myself -- That's important to me !-- OK ?
Umbra I hear the Germans got a GMO yeast that makes THC instead of alcohol -- My brewing skills might find a new outlet soon !-- It'll get loose !


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2019)

I know I read about the yeast that makes THC. I'm still not sold on smoking yeast joints


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2019)

I heard that but it may have a place in edibles and extracts ?-- It could reduce the cost of medicine made from weed ?-- 
I could use a yeast that made CBD !-- Grow my high THC and add CBD concentrate -- Grow my CBD in a vat and weed on the vine !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 22, 2019)

Good mornin ofc...pretty chilly out here this morning...


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2019)

raining on and off here


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2019)

Sunny but still chilly -- Bloom be looking good !-- Excited to see how the blueberry chocolate turns out -- They all very frosty -- bulking up nicely !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 22, 2019)

Nurse Larry x V I think...first time I’ve gotten this purple color...we about 3 weeks out according to my calculation...I’m gonna try and get some amber on this one...make momma sleep all night...


----------



## novitius (Dec 22, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> And a banana!


I did just share a banana with the munchkins lol


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 22, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Organic grown in dirt seems to have a better flavor for me Keef.  

Rainy day today.  





Have a great day OFC.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 22, 2019)

Good Morning OFC Chai tea and papaya all morning  got locked down in my recliner by cat in lap 
  Must confess, I do like a good banana and they are good for you, l think...
  2RE nice job on that N.L. just love when they turn like that...
Sounds like everyone is having a great morning.  Carry on!!!!! Stay high now


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 22, 2019)

First trip to a legal dispensary ever! Bestie convinced me to go with her lol. Here's the menu. Sounds like stuff sells out early in the day and by midafternoon much is only available pre rolled, but the space is relaxed and beautiful. She got the blueberry and c99 flower. Y'all be SPOILED out in Cali with your choices and not having to mortgage a kidney.


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2019)

I wouldn't know -- One day we be free too !-- In my own land !-- Then I go to a weed store just to see for myself !


----------



## novitius (Dec 22, 2019)

SDD 4 popped in about 48 hours Umbra. 
Mrcane was right, they are some hot beans.


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2019)

I ain't been trolling fox news !-- U know I ain't like that !- Good Times !--


----------



## thegloman (Dec 22, 2019)

Watch out for flying egg!


----------



## mrcane (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice start to a good afternoon,  my neighbor swung by with a big fat blunt of nicely cured papaya...
        Man I High !!!!!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm making oatmeal chocolate chip cookies and gingerbread lobstahhs and trying to keep my head straight. Or more accurately,  twisted in a pleasant direction. The holidays kill me. I can't wait to go back to work lol


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2019)

Papaya -- That fit in a diner grow !-- I like it too !-- I need it back !

Gloman the arc tends to curve toward justice !--- There will be no justice in a rigged senate trial ---  He'll get his eventually --


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm smoking some Sonic Screwdriver.  Has a pleasant flavor and a great daytime high.  I am a walking advertisement for medical marijuana.  I have felt like roadkill all day after my running around yesterday.  Just smoked a doob of this stuff and I'm right as rain.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 22, 2019)

Yep Keef, Papaya sure be good, been running her for a good year now. Going to let her go and pop something different.  "Blue Mystic " & "Blackjack "


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2019)

Go Nick!-- At our age and with these beat up bodies any relief is welcome -- I hope U eat some too ?-- I'm a walking talking ad for edibles /caps /coconut oil extract -- I eat more in caps than I smoke -- it's there --but I'm good !


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2019)

That should do U right Cane !-- I got some old OFC stuff up right now still unsexed -- Nurse Larry and Rose's Purple Haze be alive and well !-- I got my rooted cuts off about 9 girls - probably have a dozen after I sex these -- I just went buckwild -- Looking for The Bat Cave so I can set up the Dank Diner Grow - smells and taste of a diner --( trying to limit my choices some )


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 22, 2019)

Send help

Edit: though the temptation to dose my whole family riiiight into the new year was very strong, none of these are psychoactive.

Unfortunately.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 22, 2019)

good evening old stoners...
We up here in Tahoe for the week and it’s snowin...a bit stressful for me drivin up here as I’ve become pretty much a flatlander... but we’re here now and unloaded...my daughter-in-law and I just stepped out the back door for a bit some kinda cookies she brought along, that was fun smokin a j in the snow...
Cheers y’all!!!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 22, 2019)

Redeyes, that looks like a postcard! 
Hope ya got some eggnog : )
Cheers!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 22, 2019)

Smokin some glue and watching The Aeronauts.  Amazon provides a lot of convenience in my life, and entertainment too.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 23, 2019)

Yep we got the eggnog and various additives...


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 23, 2019)

Gday Guys and gals , this is a prbly a novice question but can you have 2 many umol/s in a light , I have got the money to get the light I wanted , its not cheap looking at $1500 aus but I don't want to fork out the money if its a waste for my needs I didn't want to go down the track of adding co2  ,  my grow room is 10 x 5 with a reflective blind in middle so grow area is 5x5 
SunPlix
PPF: 2320 umol/s
Power: 800W


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 23, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Bouncing around with Monday all ready....lost my Blueberry to male genes yesterday...thought it was a fem. seed but it was a reg. maybe mixed up during packaging....it turned out to be a Blueboy. Made some tea....No Earl Grey Captain...sorry.....and mixed the next batch of soil up. The 7 remaining girls welcome the space from the BB for spreading out some. Work has me chasing postal codes...Excel sheets and marketing today....I may need some Gelato soon lol. Stress and pain free is the way to be!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 23, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Living high this morning!
Got a cup of jo with a spoon of cocoa in it, a bowl of old fashioned Quaker oats and a bowl of alien rock candy.
I feel like I died and went to Heaven!  
Enjoy this day my friends!


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2019)

Morning OFC-- We gonna build a holiday buzz today ?-- I am !-- 1st cup of coffee -- I be back !


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2019)

I saw a new Christmas tree ornament -- A kid in a cage -- Sick frickin world we live in ! --


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 23, 2019)

lookin out my back window this am...almost don’t need anything to be high here but I’m have a bowl anyway...
RIP Ram Dass...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2019)

Good morning all. Re, i wanna be there. that is gorgeous. SA so are your cookies. I love your kitchen. That is a lot of work, nice job.  Someone said it is time to wake and bake, i am tardy. I best get on that, but i have to cut buds hair, so maybe wait til i am done... maybe it would be funny. not. 
I bet the drive was scary. I have been in the desert to long... used to live in alaska and snow....who cares. now i would care. Our little Annie is about the happiest dog with a broken leg i have ever seen. I swear she is thankful to be rescued.  Ok, lets do this eve eve.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 23, 2019)

Morning O.F.C....upper 30s and cloudy been a good morning for tea and a bowl, or 2 or more
  RE: the snow looks beautiful. Will you be doing any skiing? Enjoy your time in the Winter Wonder land..
 Lived at the lake many years ago when I was young and crazy..Could ski to the house from Heavenly played ski bum for a few years..
  Oh now I am just crazy


----------



## thegloman (Dec 23, 2019)

Rose
That's Awesome that you rescued your little Annie!
lol.  Little orphan Annie. 
I can tell you for Sure, They Know!
Why would anybody willingly miss out on all that loving?
Barney had a broken leg a few years ago.   Little knucklehead kept tearing off the cast so he got the cone of shame. lol


----------



## novitius (Dec 23, 2019)

Wow 2RedEyes. I'm jealous! That's where I want to be!


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks cold !-- I don't like cold !-- 
Time for attitude adjustment !


----------



## novitius (Dec 23, 2019)

At first the cold hurts but then it kinda goes away. For me at least. I would love to live out there in the wilderness. Far far away from civilization. I've about had enough.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 23, 2019)

You may have parked in Santa Clause's spot 2RE...nice picture!....OK...enough of Monday all ready....the Boss said  I do not have to wash the trucks and I can take the rest of the day off ....he's nice like that. Its time for a coconut cap and some bong hits...had to call an insurance company this morning....that alone warrants the bong hits. I am all ready scheming on whats for dinner...missed lunch, so dinner has to be something good...no RC cola and moon pie I guess.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 23, 2019)

Come on down Nov....one thing we have in abundance is Pine thickets...Homeland security want even know where your at. Plus it only snows about every 20 years or so.


----------



## novitius (Dec 23, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Come on down Nov....one thing we have in abundance is Pine thickets...Homeland security want even know where your at. Plus it only snows about every 20 years or so.


Can you hunt all year round down there?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 23, 2019)

Keef said:


> Looks cold !-- I don't like cold !--
> Time for attitude adjustment !


I’m not doin cold either, I’m sitting in front of the fire...I do get outside for a hit every so often...


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 23, 2019)

No it is a State regulated hunting season here....but it is called the Sportsman's Paradise....hunting in some form is available 10 months out of the year(wild pig and coyote is year round)....fishing...and loads of Lakes and River for Summer boating fun...low taxes in MS...not so much in LA and they are a Police St. over there.


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2019)

U can do anything U want down here all year long -- Just don't get caught !-- We in different states but I got the same kinda terrain HP talking about - except I'm bout to ease back up in there and grow some weed !-- As for hunting all year long -- it's hard to locate the direction of a single shot -- 
I get me some CKNs and a few other farm animals -- Sitting out in the freezing weather at day break to ambush a little animals is not in me !-- Too cold !-- I Just stay home by the fire and have smoked CKN !


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2019)

U know I was in the Future Farmers of America ?-- I know some about farm animals and farming !--Best I can remember fast finishing indicas weren't part of the FFA curriculum ?-- Yet here I be !- Growing dank in the heartland of prohibition !--
Must be something wrong with me ?--


----------



## novitius (Dec 23, 2019)

Keef said:


> U know I was in the Future Farmers of America ?-- I know some about farm animals and farming !--Best I can remember fast finishing indicas weren't part of the FFA curriculum ?-- Yet here I be !- Growing dank in the heartland of prohibition !--
> Must be something wrong with me ?--


I think that's known as ambition Keef!


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 23, 2019)

SShhhh Keef....not supposed to tell them how we really act here...do not want to scare off tourist trade. FFA ...I was  there for 4 years as well ...elected Sentinel 3 years...we had trips to the State Fair and LSU Rodeo every year...took a brave soul to haul 40 boys fresh off the farm to the City lol.


----------



## novitius (Dec 23, 2019)

I dropped my rolling ac unit! It made a huge crash and plastic went flying. I guess it's best to leave it in the floor....


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 23, 2019)

That does not sound good...hope it was just a removable part popping off


----------



## novitius (Dec 23, 2019)

As days go by I sway the wife's opinion more and more on moving away from the city. That sounds like good hunting to me guys. When I get the urge, I get the urge. I go take a walk, see what I come across. I usually bring something home. I never was good at sitting still for to long. Blinds and ice shacks are not my style lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 23, 2019)

Keef it's all transferable skills! You know, the new economy!

Y'all do your civic duty down in the Hot Part and share your favorite recipes for feral pig? Let me know when the roast is, I'll bring a keg of some good Yankee IPA

Thanks Rose! This kitchen was built from restaurant furniture I scored at auction, contents from thrift shops, and I plumbed it to disappear below the level of the floor if the town assessor got too nosey about how many units are in the building lol. He's a pain. Its totally not to code except for gas work, but I love working in it and so far the sink has never backed up haha I still suck at plumbing.

This is why I love technology older than I am... this thing sits up on its butt better than Dog ever so subtly begging at the table! Die cast zinc, weighs about as much as a standard brick, and just won't give up. I think its a 50s sunbeam.  Tank!

Ok back to the meatloaf project


----------



## novitius (Dec 23, 2019)

I guess it was just a filter cover lol. I was trying to put it up on a platform about 18" high. I set it down, it turned on as I turned around and it slid away! Holy sheep! It's ok tho! I'm so stoned most of the time I didn't even realize there were 8" socks at the floor. I almost bought a bunch of ducting...


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2019)

Dam Nov !-- Don't be doing **** like that !
HP- I was only in the FFA for 2 years but I too was the one by the door one year !-- Last 2 years of high school I was in the work release program or whatever they called it -- Half day of school then off to the tool and die shop to run a milling machine !-- Making aluminium extrusion dies !-- Then on Fridays I had to take a load to Dallas for heat treating -- Closest place U could get Coors beer in those days -- Load of parts go to Dallas for heat treating and load of Coors come back !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm glad I backed everything up in water -- This generic dirt killing the plants -- After the 1st of the year there won't be no more excuses -- Find me the dam Bat Cave !-- I got **** to grow !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 23, 2019)

Through this door passes many friends of the FFA...It is my duty to see that the door is open at all times and to welcome them.I all so assist the President in maintaining order and strive to keep the meeting room comfortable


----------



## umbra (Dec 23, 2019)

Had to go food shopping, lol. We ate all the cookies and other holiday stuff my sister sent me. Drank all the milk, too. Dogs have fresh bones and are in heaven. I have jars of weed that have been sitting around for awhile. Finished off Jack Herer and working on blue cookies


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 23, 2019)

HP that is a noble pursuit   if everyone had the patience, work ethic, and plain ol tribal knowledge of a farmer, the world would be a better place.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 23, 2019)

Absolutely SA...humble beginnings are the best...I love that 40 horse power mixer you have....I have not seen one in years...let alone in use...those things can till the garden or bash a burglar and never hick-up!....Pine-Apple upside down cake fresh out of the oven...coffee.......dinner menu is in order....smoked pig chops ...green mixture...spinach...red and green Swiss chard ,tat soi, arugula....sweet potato wedges baked.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 23, 2019)

Heck your dinners always sound so wholesome and delicious, I'll bet you are the star of potlucks too. How long til mustard greens come back into season in the Hot Part?


----------



## umbra (Dec 23, 2019)

Darn, new coffee maker, DEAD.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 23, 2019)

Mustard is in season now...a winter favorite that is high in C...Solstice is past so next month is time to start transplants for the veggie garden.


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2019)

I got a rig in mind to produce micro greens and baby greens -- It would produce a lot more than I would need --
I might build it anyway -- just something like a rack for trays in a cafeteria with room for maybe 20 trays one on top the other spaced by the rack - put one those RE light strips above each tray --put a tray of watered greens seed in a slot -- Shouldn't take but a few days for micro greens and a little longer for baby greens -- I know how to do it but I don't know how to find a market for them --

I guess U could do bean sprouts that way without a light ?-- I think they got bean sprouts all wrong - instead of munk beans --I think pinto beans !-- Same with that tofu -- Using the wrong bean -- U make some tofu with some good southern red beans and maybe a little pork -- The whole south would be eating tofu !-- except not that stinky kind !---That's nasty !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 23, 2019)

Found this rack in a little pud in Tahoe City, I needed a new pipe...


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2019)

Nice "rack" RE - does it control humity too ? -- Cedar ?--
OK so I'm high !- I was flipping thru the channels and saw them sprinkling some water on a baby's head to baptize it --
I think that is cool and maybe the way they should do in the southern churches -- Ole preacher down here  will hold U under water while he talk awhile all the while U almost drowning !-- U know ?-- That ain't right ! 
Maybe just a quick sprinkle and a little Latin and call it done ?


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 23, 2019)

Gday OFC Im waking as you are all hitting the sack , Had to give the banana cocktail a trail run before xmas spoon full of coffee in it as well, in full holiday mode now, Nice pic 2RE  hard to imagine that cold Ive never seen snow -39c (102) forecast here today , used to be able to hunt here all year round ,not any more you gotta pay the man if you want to hunt ,cant even catch a fish unless you pay a licence , have a good night Im thinking its gunna be a bonza day


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2019)

Good day to U Crocket !-- That looks tasty !-- Since U just getting up when we going to bed I guess we gotta extend the wake and bake -- to like 24 hours a day !- Wait we can't do that it would crowd out 4:20 !


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 23, 2019)

LOL -


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2019)

Crocket I haven't been around snow much either -- I spent part of 2 winters up on the North / South Korean border as a young man it the army an a couple of winters up in the northern states but I try to stay away from it !- In East Texas where I am now snow is rare - maybe a light dusting once every decade or so -- Some years it doesn't reach freezing -- I'm a warm weather fellow -- I don't do snow !
I'm looking to buy a secluded place tucked away in this heavy brush they call The Big Thicket !-- Gonna set up the Dank Diner Grow -- in the Bat Cave !-- Then try to ride it out until prohibition ends !


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2019)

See if I can remember all my girls ?

WI-x- BBSL 
Stacked Blueberries 
Blueberry Chocolate 
AK Thang 
SS-x- BOG
CC - x-  BOG
SD-x- BOG 
DS-x- AH -
SR91 -x- ( MZR-x- BBSL)

Few more to sex then I start thinning the herd !-


----------



## umbra (Dec 23, 2019)

Blackstar not darkstar x apricot head


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 23, 2019)

Umbra the way that posted I initially read it as "..... ,   Apricot Head!" Which I know was not the correct syntax for the sentence but I am going to call someone Apricot Head tomorrow, because it is an awesome title / insult / stage name / nom de plume.
Watch me.


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2019)

I knew that !-- She my kinda plant !--

Ole Apricot Head !

Sunset Sherbert and Sundae Driver with that Bunch of Grapes dad got da look too !


----------



## umbra (Dec 23, 2019)

I called someone a cerebrotonic ectomorph, lol. The look on his face was priceless


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2019)

I called someone a **** ******* and a ******** idiot and he wanted to fight !
So I ran away !-- Ran to the car and chased him around the parking lot for awhile !-- He was quick or I woulda run over him !--- I don't fight !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 23, 2019)

Having some tank regulator compatibility trouble. Is this a normal valve pattern I just haven't seen? It isn't familiar and doesn't look like it has any chance of fitting a normal regulator


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 24, 2019)

Good Morning OFC.... We have 46* this morning headed for 68* or so...partly sunny. Extra LEO's out for the Holiday...no feeding the bears. Strangely enough my cats have requested a bell-hop bell for Xmas gift...I have no ideal what their plans are. Wake n bake to that good Xmas bud!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 24, 2019)

Good morning yall!
What Awesome weather were having for the dead of winter!
Supposed to hit upper 50's today!
I'm Torn........I have 1 sweet bud left.  I SO want it now, but Tomorrow is Christmas.   I'm pretty sure I'm gonna want a Christmas morning buzz too.
lol.   If that's the worst problem I have I guess Ill be alright.  
Have a Great day yall!


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

Yeah, not so great morning … no coffee. So I'm going to start drinking alcohol until the need for coffee subsides. Doing the 12 buds of Christmas


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Present


----------



## thegloman (Dec 24, 2019)

I wish they still made the booze in a pill.  What was it called?   Quelude?  hehe
Sorry about the coffee Umbra.
I bet its hard to chase them Kats down for their ****.  lol.   I kid brother


----------



## thegloman (Dec 24, 2019)

Yo Keef!
We got a mmj grower here that uses the aeroponics for all their bud.  I'm sure there must be others around the country but only 1 in Illinois.


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Feeling old and moving slow !-- Caps and a Hershey bar for breakfast - and Coffee !-
Gloman - U know I just kinda fell into aeropoonics ?-- I was in dirt and got those dog pecker knats larvae in my dirt --
Things went down hill fast -- I didn't know what to do so I ordered that little aerocloner -- Chopped the tops off my plants and put them in it -- Then threw out all my dirt !-- They rooted and thru Trial and error I found an acceptable nute formula --  I started builting  my own aerocloners and used them to grow also !-$50 aeropoonics systems -
For a little production grow I'll do it different --
Nute formula works so I can use it in any water pharming grow style -- I'm thinking a 16 plant 4 part bloom rotation of fast finishing indicas -- Then later I double up and clone the system -- Set it up to harvest on alternate weeks for a weekly harvest !'--


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Stinky about that bottle connection - if it don't fit don't force it !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

Wishing everyone Happy Holidays


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 24, 2019)

Right back atcha Umbra,  thank you for the present ; ) 

Keef I think it's a pin valve? Thanks Google. I'm taking it back for a normal one. Had to hook up the little one which was supposed to be backup


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Bruno cornered something or somebody last night and dumass Other Keef grabbed the 45 and went into the dark to join the fight !--I gotta get that boy a flashlight fore he gets us both kilt !--  It/they split when I cycled one into the chamber !-- Man or beast U hear that sound U know hells coming !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 24, 2019)

Bestie n I just opened our stockings before we both run off to our respective family shenanigans.

Look what I found in mine! This is so elegant and of course we had to test it out on some bleu cheese.


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

posted up some holiday tunes in the tunes section


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Good times to U Stinky !
The mudhole been an intense course on grow security for Ole Keef !-- I put a night vision device on my list of grow equipment for the Bat Cave !-- If There's a problem I'm be out in the dark hunting U !


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

Keef if you remember, my first big grows out here I spent week before harvest sleeping in garage with shotgun


----------



## novitius (Dec 24, 2019)

Morning OFC!


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I wish they still made the booze in a pill.  What was it called?   Quelude?  hehe
> Sorry about the coffee Umbra.
> I bet its hard to chase them Kats down for their ****.  lol.   I kid brother


Quaaludes are only manufactured in South Africa anymore


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

drinking alcohol instead of coffee has made me fixate on coffee. super heated water in microwave and poured it over some unsuspecting coffee. it is not great coffee, but it is coffee and that's all I care about


----------



## novitius (Dec 24, 2019)

Hahaha Umbra! You drunk at 7 am?? MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Used to able to get them Quualudes outta Mexico in bottles of 1,000 --
Just like them Black Mollies ( speed)!--
Other Keef -- That's enough of that kinda talk ! -- He just kidding he don't know what he talking about !


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

novitius said:


> Hahaha Umbra! You drunk at 7 am?? MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


been up since 5am so … drunk by 7 is pacing myself


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

now an awake drunk


----------



## novitius (Dec 24, 2019)

Hahahha


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Can't be drinking that **** the Gloman makes for 2 hours !-- More like take a shot and done !-- He put stuff and thangs in it make U eat **** and howl at the moon !


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

micro dosing cubenis has real medical benefits


----------



## novitius (Dec 24, 2019)

Keef! Thanks for reminding me about that.... So I do the one part just like making RSO?


----------



## novitius (Dec 24, 2019)

umbra said:


> micro dosing cubenis has real medical benefits


It's being proven right now! Round 1 had great results.


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

U got to talk to Merlin about how he make that dragon piss !-- I'm sure U can figure out something in the mean time ?-


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Down here if they catch U growing 'Shrooms they send U to jail -- Same jail they put U in if they catch U growing weed !-
- I only grow hemp so I'm good !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

smoking on mai tai. Impressed enough had to look it up. LOL, no wonder … same genetics as mimosa but by Willie's weed company in CO


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

I want some nice glass like Stinky got one day -- but I tend to break **** !-- Beer bottle bong been doing me right -- I break it I just get another budlight bottle !- or a wine bottle-- Works real well with a dab of honey oil on top a bowl too !


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

The Pretty Reckless -- Heaven Knows !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

that honey has a kick for sure


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

Keef, they make silicon bongs that don't break when you drop them. The bowl is glass, but the rest is silicon rubber


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

I could use a bong that would bounce instead of shatter !-- Next best thing is a beer bottle bong -- Break it just stick the stem in another beer bottle and get back to smoking !


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

All the way - from Bourbon Steet to Esplanade ...


----------



## novitius (Dec 24, 2019)

They still make those acrylic bongs dont they? I guess those can break too..Some of those silicone ones collapse to fit in your pocket!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2019)

Good morning, happy eve.  Annie is in the christmas mood, she wants to open presents.  She is the present, silly.  Smoking sme orange crush i was gifted yesterday. bud wants a hair cut on christmas eve? whatever. lol. Better slow the stone or he will look ... nuts.  Drinking Ethiopian coffee this morning. wish i could share with you Umbra.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 24, 2019)

Morning O.F.C.... Brrrr 31* out here  
Morning Rose, Happy Holidays to you and yours.. That was so nice that you rescued Annie..
Papaya and Chai Tea for me


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

A cup of coffee sounds good !- Don't it Umbra ?-- I'm spoiled on my Kuerig -- one cup at a time with K-cups -- I like my Newman's Own -- special blend !-- with turbinado sugar !


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

I improvised. While I could go buy a new coffee maker, I thought it makes a perfect gift for a son to give his Dad for Christmas, lol. Maybe I get kuerig


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Knock offs work just as well Umbra  and they cheap -- but --If it's a gift I hope he gives U a nice coffee machine !


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

either way a new coffee maker is in my future


----------



## novitius (Dec 24, 2019)

Umbra, you're a coffee maker killer. Why do you kill them? They just want to love you...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 24, 2019)

Good morning ofc...gonna be a fine day here in the snow(I’m staying inside)...And we havin eggs Benedict to get the veins plugged this mornin....Got a new little pocket piece yesterday so I’m set for the mornin...


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

novitius said:


> Umbra, you're a coffee maker killer. Why do you kill them? They just want to love you...


I've tried different brands and different sizes of drip makers. It wasn't a problem in NJ, lol. Coffee maker there lasted 20 years. Realistically, I can only guess there is a transient ground fault in the circuit and the heating element is damaged by it.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 24, 2019)

I’ve gone thru 2 Kuerig machines...I usually buy the one you have to add water by the cup each time, bout$70 if I recall...
I’ve also bought a couple knockoffs and they took forever to make a cup of coffee...whereas the Kuerig made a cup in under a minute...


----------



## novitius (Dec 24, 2019)

umbra said:


> I've tried different brands and different sizes of drip makers. It wasn't a problem in NJ, lol. Coffee maker there lasted 20 years. Realistically, I can only guess there is a transient ground fault in the circuit and the heating element is damaged by it.


Do you unplug it when it's not in use any longer? That may help.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2019)

We have probably gone thru  4 espresso machines in the last 20 years, on number 5 now i think.  Gotta have that. spoiled? yes, but we get cheap ones.  Just cut bud's hair,it is ok, phewy. Stoned barber can't be good.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Good afternoon OFC

I am driving to the coast to see one of my Sisters tomorrow. Her and her hubby have a house 1 block from the beach in Cayucos CA.   
I grew up on the coast near Monterey so the beach has no allure for me.  I am looking forward to seeing my Sis though.

Your rescue dog is so cute Rose!

Lake Tahoe is an awesome place 2 RE.   Enjoy!

I have had the same Cuisinart coffee machine for about 8 years.  I am wondering why this coffee machine is still working great.  ha ha


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

I had a Cuisinart coffee maker. Lasted almost a year. lol


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Got 2 Kuerig coffee machines in storage and I'm using a knock off-- RE is right knockoffs do take longer!-- I bought the second Kuerig then figured out how to fix the 1st one !--
It just got plugged up --
 Warming up in the mudhole !-- I was gonna do something but forgot what it was !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)

my favorite microbes
https://www.teraganix.com/EM-1-Microbial-Inoculant-Microbial-Inoculants-p/1000.htm
https://mammothmicrobes.com/
http://strata-intl.com/page6.html
https://www.ogbiowar.com/


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Charlotte Webb - feminized-- finish in 60-70 days -- I can work with that !-- I was leaning toward that Ringo's Gift but maybe Charlottes Web instead ?--or AC/DC or Frank's Gift or Shark Shock -


----------



## novitius (Dec 24, 2019)

I've seen all those locally at the dispo except Ringo's gift. One guy I chatted with said he loved that shark shock. They one they sell here is high, like 12 to 8.


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Nov - I'm just after a high CBD that finish fast so I can run it right in with my other stuff -- Charlottes Web seem to be the closest to straight up high CBD Indica-- I can and do run some hydrids-- I just want them that will be close to that 60 day window -- I want the best highest CBD fast finisher I can lay hands on because I'll probably only run the one CBD plant- over and over again !-- It's for medicine so I don't even care about terp profile -- Just the best bang for the CBD buck !


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

(GDP-x-BPU)-x- ( BPU -x- B.B.)-- Oh !-Do I have a frosty blueberry -- Still almost 2 weeks out but I be happy with it !
She got some purple too !-- I have no doubt about her potency !-

When U cross 2 of Umbra's creations it can't help but come out dank ashell !


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

I mixed up some OFC genetics but good !-- Rose's Nurse Larry -- I got the original growing now-- but -- I got seed to her grandchildren-- (NL -x- BBSL )-x- (BPU-X-B.B.) --and (NL-x- BBSL) -x- BOC --
 Purple Haze still be purple but she not the same no more !-- I got the original growing now - She got grandbabies too --
Also got my Big Pink growing -( Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus )-- Another original from Umbra - Golden Ticket - x- BOC - Haven't touched it !-- had and liked it !


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Charlie Daniels Band -- The Legend of Wooly Swamp


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 24, 2019)

gday OFC Wake and Bake  for me  Hope you all had a great day , got 26 coming for xmas lunch the oldgirl been up since  4 cooking -the house smells very xmasy , my job to BBQ the pork no pressure- will only hear about it for the rest of my life if I stuff it up , more coffee , sweet dreams OFC


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

U got the watch Crocket !-- Cook that meat low and slow -- I use a salt and sugar brine for 24 hours before I cook it !-- I inject the roast with brine too --- My preferred method is my electric smoker-- Piece of wood big as your fist to smoke a pork shoulder -- I set the temp--
 ( 250 f)-for about 5 hours - then wrap it in parchment paper - turn it down to about 210 (f) -and forget about it until morning - Works great with any seasoning rub --


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

I had cleaned the honey oil off some stuff with half cup or so of coconut oil -- might be a gram of honey oil in it -- How much is a dose ?-- Old Stoner dose is a lot less than Other Keef took !-- Slow down the lines on the road just look like dots ! -- This is not a ride I would recommend to a Novice -- U ain't ready for this jelly !-- I took a teaspoon -- it was goo much !--
Let me tell U a secret about shooting when U so high U seeing 3 or 4 of **** !- 1st -- don't be there !-- but if U have to shoot --shoot them all -- shoot everything !-- reload and shoot some more

Don't be like that !


----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Stay dahell out the Wooly Swamp tonight too !-- I'm seeing 2 sometimes 3 of **** !-- Don't make me start shooting !-- U just as likely to get hit by accident as U are on purpose !--but a lot of **** gonna get shot up !--
Stay away !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 24, 2019)

Keef said:


> Stay dahell out the Wooly Swamp tonight too !-- I'm seeing 2 sometimes 3 of **** !-- Don't make me start shooting !-- U just as likely to get hit by accident as U are on purpose !--but a lot of **** gonna get shot up !--
> Stay away !


Don't be shooting any reindeer!      or fat guys in red suits!


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Dec 24, 2019)

Urine sale ?-- Year End Sale ?-- That would be different Other Keef !-- Not da same !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all, 
And to all a good night.

May your trees be sparkly, and your feast be delicious and spent in pleasant company!


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## thegloman (Dec 25, 2019)

Good morning yall and
MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Lesso (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry christmas friends


----------



## zigggy (Dec 25, 2019)

MERRY CHRISTMAS my friends ,,,i hope everyone is good ,,,me and the boy are doing well,,,i have a few days off (finally) ,,, i wanted to stop in and say HI,,,,cooking a rib roast for dinner ,,,never cooked one before ,,,,ive been looking online to see how to cook one,,, its not that big as there is only the four of us(i think 6 lbs) dont want to mess is up as the dam thing coast me 50 bucks ,,,,anyway ill be around for a few days ,,,,be safe zigggy


----------



## novitius (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2019)

Morning OFC !
Merry Christmas from the mudhole -- 
Hey Zig where ya been ?-- I miss U when U gone too long !- U better start checking in more often !-- Gotta get these old bones loosened up some and go have a good meal !-- I've lost about 10 lbs in this mudhole -- I be ready to move on !- 
This ain't for me !--


----------



## zigggy (Dec 25, 2019)

merry christmas my brother ,,,,been working 60/70 hours a week ,,,,hope you have been behaving,,,,,,remember ocla 2020  ,,,,ive got the plan


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2019)

Zig - Girlfriend I got my own plan and it's been slow coming to be but looks like I'm be able to pull it off !-- The beach house is on the market and I'm in East Texas -- Looking to buy a place back up here in the Big Thicket -- Looking to buy the Bat Cave and set up the Dank Diner Grow -- I may walk away from here yet with a dozen girls in my harem - Got 9 right now !-- Uncle Keef gonna be just fine !-- Even thinking about some new lights just not sure which yet --
Maybe $2,500 - $3,000 in new white LEDs --


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2019)

MERRY CHRISTMAS one and all


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas especially to our resident Destroyer of Coffee Pots! Here, have some proven technolog y!
You can choose from Mud With An Accent,  Crunchy Mud, and Church Basement/ Scout Camp Mud with Mild Grittiness.




I accidentally put pumpkin eggnog in my coffee this morning. In my defense, the cartons look the same with a hangover. It's not terrible actually.


----------



## novitius (Dec 25, 2019)

Umbra did you ever watch breaking bad?


----------



## drcree (Dec 25, 2019)

gooday and a wonderful Christmas to everyone!


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2019)

Yes I've seen breaking bad. My ex, late FIL was fastidious about his coffee. Had to be distilled water. Had to weigh the beans before you ground them fresh. lol. My son asked me if I would try a French Press to make coffee. Truthfully, I just want a cup of coffee, hopefully without much drama or work.
While wishing friends Merry Christmas, I had a conversation about the proliferation of stuff being shipped thru the mail and the legal implications. Current legal recommendations are that Jury Nullification be written on plastic that stuff is sealed in. Pictures taken with Jury Nullification written on package before shipping. Idea behind it is that evidence shown to jury will have it written on it. The general lack of the jury nullification precept to the public is keeping the current Draconian laws in place. If there is tampering of the package or the writing on package, the photo before shipping will indicate tampering and would need to be explained.


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2019)

UPS -- biggest smuggler in history
USPS -- 2nd biggest smuggler in history

Is it true that if I want to get someone in trouble I can send them some weed  in the mail and turn them in ?--If so ?-- I got a list !-- My name ain't gonna be on it and if it was then it was a trap and I was set up !--

Worst Christmas present ever ?-- A burial plot ?
Scariest Christmas present ever ?-- The suit U gonna be buried in and it fits perfectly !--


----------



## novitius (Dec 25, 2019)

Keef said:


> UPS -- biggest smuggler in history
> USPS -- 2nd biggest smuggler in history
> 
> Is it true that if I want to get someone in trouble I can send them some weed  in the mail and turn them in ?--If so ?-- I got a list !
> ...


That's only true if they accept the package


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2019)

Fed dogs and its raining


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2019)

I sent Christmas presents UPS and they made me sign a document that I wasn't shipping CBD products or contraband


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2019)

That's when U break out your pen name -- I sign it !--
 Last name -- Meoff --
 1st Name-- Jack


----------



## novitius (Dec 25, 2019)

umbra said:


> I sent Christmas presents UPS and they made me sign a document that I wasn't shipping CBD products or contraband


No ****!! I was not aware!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all my friends here at MP and the OFC especially...Cheers have a great day!!!


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2019)

Keef said:


> That's when U break out your pen name -- I sign it !--
> Last name -- Meoff --
> 1st Name-- Jack


The name and credit card info have to match, but if you paid cash, different story


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi peeps, Merry Christmas!   I got a fancy ashtray, blue cloisonne from bud, it is fancy, you can't spill ashes with it... he also got me a new grinder and 50 cheap ass roach clips. LOL I got some other stuff too, but it was a pot paraphernalia christmas.  Old stoner that we are.  Missing our daughter but got passed a bad day yesterday. Thanks to talking to some friends.  I hope you all have peace in your hearts. I am projecting, i need peace in my heart.  Keef, much love to you, that isn't the place you will end up. Thinking of ya. Thinking of all of  you.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to everyone here at M.P. 
May your day be filled with Love and Joy....
Steady little rain here today, sometimes I miss a good ole N.E. Christmas....Y'all have a wonderful day..
    It's all about Love


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2019)

My mother had a Faberware percolator for a stove top type coffee maker. It made great coffee. It smelled the best. It was why I was attracted to drinking coffee. My Aunt came to visit and she threw my mother's coffee pot in the trash because it had a cracked handle. My mother was mad and took the coffee pot out of the trash. My Aunt was why would you want it, it has a cracked handle? My Mother replied, because it makes good coffee. I bought a Faberware stove top percolator. Less tech, better coffee. Nuff said!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 25, 2019)

Something to be said about the K.I.S.S. method!  
SO many people love coffee, there Must be something to it but I've never had coffee I liked.
My gastroenterologist says I'm supposed to drink 2 cup a day minimum for my liver, so I get some maxwell house instant and a spoon of cocoa with lots of milk and choke it down.
A spoon full of tincture makes the coffee go down better too!


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2019)

4:20 in the mudhole !-- Had a good meal now I want the holidays to be over so I can find the Bat Cave - Dammit !-- I got weed to grow --I don't have time for dis **** ! -- Where my pipe ? - take me some more caps while I can still move 
Cool overcast and humid round here today !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 25, 2019)

Hey Zigggy, good to see ya round here, wishing you and the boy happiness for Christmas and the new year!!!
Hey and all the rest of you too!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 25, 2019)

Well, we ate a big breakfast, exchanged a few nice gifts and now we’re watchin movies, drinking a few beers, having a frequent smoke break and awaiting Christmas dinner...oh and tryin to be helpful...cheers y’all
It sounds like your not crazy about coffee Gman, but there are better tasting beans out there than Maxwell House...
Sounds like it’s medicine for you huh...


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2019)

Too much stimulation today -- Us Neuro babies don't handle over stimulation very well --Tramautic Brain Injury and all -- Working on it but neck is all stiff and sore -- Need some peace and quite !--- It's a rare commodity around here !-- Somebody said something about me once that hurt my feelings but I've come to realize he was right -- He said Ole Keef has a hard time tolerating ignorance !-- I felt like he was saying I was prejudice-- Well maybe I am after all ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2019)

Take me to the pilot of your soul !


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2019)

Gloman I agree with RE about the coffee !-- U need a better coffee -- Instant is last resort and then-- maybe not ?-- But - RSO in your coffee -- I got a better way ?-- U put a can of Coco Lopez in the fridge so U can separate the oil portion from the water part -- I use the water part to sweeten coconut wine -- Anyway U heat up and extract with that oil portion of Coco Lopez - It's very sweet so it can be cut with cold pressed unprocessed coconut oil ( because it still has some coconut flavor )-- Then U sweeten your coffee with the sweet extract --U can run the oil thru a second batch of weed for a stronger extract if U choose -- Adds a toasted coconut flavor to your coffee and U get the extract and oil at the same time -- Hot coffee helps it get into your system faster !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2019)

Them primary fermenters want to work -- Coconut wine is on the list with blueberry and maybe peach ?-- Those canned Libby's peaches in heavy syrup ferment up nicely --
Get Gloman to double check me when I build a little still --
Just for sugar liqour for extracts !-- OK and maybe some corn once in a while - Fast age it ?-- I guess I better get ready to order more empty wine bottle and corks - I got a good bottle corker -- Everybody make apple pie moonshine  - I need another twist ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2019)

VCD flaring up - again !-- 
Strawberry Banana 
Purple Kush


----------



## thegloman (Dec 25, 2019)

I know y'alls right about there being better coffee out there but I'm gonna have to try it before I buy it.   Gotta say fresh ground smells good though.
 Keef
You can make a clear apple pie shine by using gin baskets/thump kegs with your apples and cinnamon in them.
I'm fixing to make modifications to my rig by adding another thump keg and more copper.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 25, 2019)

I do like my coffee but I have to admit it never tastes as good as fresh ground coffee beans smell...
We bout to sit down to prime rib and scalloped taters...and a bunch’a other stuff as well...
Cheers and Merry Christmas to you all!!!


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 25, 2019)

Gday OFC How good are xmas day leftovers  pavlova and coffee  for breakfast


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 25, 2019)

Leftovers? Gonna be eating smelly artisanal cheeses for a week. My jeans say please no but I say BRING IT ON! Mmm stinky cheese is the bestest cheese. Goat brie type goop in a rotty rind that smells like a hockey bag? Sure, who brought the wine?!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 25, 2019)

We had a little fried goat cheese with our dinner...a little different though, don’t try to stab one with a fork, just pick it up and eat it...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 25, 2019)

Good morning QBC...and Merry Christmas!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 25, 2019)

Goats and sheep just make Such. Good. Cheese. 

Blessed are the cheesemakers!


----------



## novitius (Dec 25, 2019)

Good evening OFC. I hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2019)

https://www.vintage-philadelphia.com/menus
https://www.triaphilly.com/tria-cafe-menus/#cheese
https://barcelonawinebar.com/media/Passyunk-Dinner-Menu-10.20.2019_JVedit.pdf


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 26, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....Well its over with...I can see normality coming down the road...a few annoying after Xmas sales and then on to the New Year. It will be time to plant potatoes in a flash with Cabbage, Broccoli, Brussels and Cauliflower...exciting times indeed. I actually had 3 phone calls yesterday...did not answer them....I will call them today and see what the emergency was...probably could not load Xmas pics to FB...real life or death situation lol. Enjoy all that loot ya'll got...cause reality is nibbling on the ankles!


----------



## novitius (Dec 26, 2019)

Morning ofc. Umbra, it's coffee! That's what else is there. Sweetness, fuel, pine, earth and coffee! It hit me when I woke up lol. 56*outside!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 26, 2019)

Good morning after yall!
I hope everybody enjoy'd their day.   I trust nobody Over ate.  HA!    I'm good on ham till next year! lol
We had church last night so I abstained from the dragon piss.
Ill give it a go on NYE.  
Umbra
Did you find the Apricot Head to be a heavy feeder?   I only have 1 going and I'm HOPING its a girl but it is a Hungry little thing.
The Oregon Lemons are fast too.
Both have outgrown all the others and are going to be topped and scrog'd.


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

Morning OFC-- It lives !-- Getting old sux !-- Getting high helps !-- I don't like ham and turkey anymore --
Gloman -- Nothing wrong with your still design !-- Sure some terps gonna come across from your thump keg but -- I think tempering the proof of shine down to the drinking range should be done with Apple juice- then add some apple and the spices to the mason jars when U bottle it ! --People expect to see a chunk of Apple and a cinnamon stick in Apple pie shine !
Ever hear of Jalopeno Shine ?-- I wouldn't like it ! -- I don't know might make a good Bloody Mary ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

34 spot aero cloner be full and 34 plants in half a square meter means something gotta happen soon to give them some growing room -- It might be time to break out another box and spread them out some !-- Bloom be looking outstanding for the size -- I still got it !-- On genetics -- If it ain't in them it ain't coming out !-- Dank be dripping out these thangs !--


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 26, 2019)

Good morning all, Well, that's over, phewy. Lots of food lots of pot lots of mess.  I think everyone had a good time.  I hope you are all doing well this morning.  The Tennessee man doesn't work the rest of the week, he is freaked out about it, i will put him to work.. my kitchen cabinets need cleaning and he is 6'4" and young. I need way more coffee, it is tired out.


----------



## umbra (Dec 26, 2019)

Good morning OFC.
Nov that is good news about BoC. Keef had a café mocha pheno. It was very unique and distinctive


----------



## umbra (Dec 26, 2019)

Gman the apricot head was more like a carpet of small buds than big buds, but yield was very good


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

OK then set me up an aero grower box -I still hate hauling water - 8 of the biggest in the new box give the other babies some room -- Now there's empty holes in the cloner-- Can't have that ! -- I have a problem U know ?- There's plenty girls --There's empty holes -- I'm sure whoever designed and built the box wouldn't want that !


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

Umbra U have to remind me I lost that plant ?-- Dam !-- That was nice and I had no intention of letting it go -- Then life got in the way !- Maybe I have another Cafe Mocha again one day ?-- It was them  dam SS - SD and B-S-x- AH that made me open another box -- They kinda like them some aero !-- Shoulda called it Umbrella Head -- Try to catch  all the light with them bigass leaves !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 26, 2019)

Nature abhors a vacuum! Fill up them cloner holes Keef!

Having a healthy lunch of Coffee and gingerbread lobsters at my desk, with a down coat on. It's too cold to leave my office.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 26, 2019)

Good mornin ofc...just lyin here in bed catching up with y’all...
We go home tomorrow...what I like most about goin away, is coming home...well I don’t know if that’s true or not but I do like goin home...especially to see the difference in my grow while I was gone...they should be frosting up good...we’ll see tomorrow..
Supposed to be decent weather coming up...with a bit of rain occasionally...
Cheers ofc friends


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

RE gonna have some roots too !
Stinky - I just don't have a choice -- They here - I'm here -- probably wouldn't hurt to get a few more cuts of - Candy Cane -x- Bunch of Grapes -- That one worked me some -- didn't want to cooperate -- I got it now though -- Then there's SR -- SR91 -x- ( MZR-X-BBSL)-- One of my hammers !-- 3 heavy weight indicas stacked on top each other-- one of them -- Mazar-I- Sharif --  the giant indica of Lebonese Blond Hash fame !--The other -(BBSL)-  for upgrading anything it touch -- Both stacked on top of a high class indica outta Peru -- SR91 -- Sangarara Reserve times 91 Dragons -- No it don't fit into a diner grow but I'm keeping my hammers !-- Gloman got her half sister growing -- Night Shade with that same dad !-- She nasty too - and I mean that in a respectful way !-- I call it Ocean Weed cause it comes at U in waves !- I get me more cuts !


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

Anyone got any experience working with epoxy resin ?-- In an artistic way -- Say a clear epoxy globe with a bud in it or a cutting ?-- Been thinking about a wood lathe - then I ran across some stuff they doing with epoxy -- Turning  a vase out of a bucket full of sticks filled and covered in different colors of epoxy -- I used to run a metal lathe -- I should get back up to speed on turning a piece on a wood lathe pretty quick ?
There's a lot of wood around here -- I could find some cedar pretty easy ?
Build me a steam box and do some bent wood work ?- I know how to jig up for making parts !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 26, 2019)

There is quite a bit of epoxy diy on the tube...I’ve seen quite a bit and I wasn’t even looking...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 26, 2019)

I hope I have roots...I forgot about the clones...should be some roots but if not, we try again...


----------



## novitius (Dec 26, 2019)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC.
> Nov that is good news about BoC. Keef had a café mocha pheno. It was very unique and distinctive


They're all keepers to me right now. I think since the beach wedding was jilted I'm going to pop another BoC. 

That sweet gas smell, would you just call that Kush?


----------



## novitius (Dec 26, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I hope I have roots...I forgot about the clones...should be some roots but if not, we try again...


 I almost asked you how they were doing them I remembered you weren't home lol!


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

It's a thought RE !-- Can't plan much not knowing what I'll have to work with at the Bat Cave -- 
Took some more cuts from BBB -x- BOG -- Black Berry Banana-- Only had 2 -- Got to always be watching !- 
Other Keef need some bigger labels !- 2 letter don't cut it anymore -- SD used to mean Snow Desiel - now U gotta ask yourself does it mean Snow Desiel or Sundae Driver ?--
I got SD -x- BOG and SD-x- BBSL --  NOT  the same !


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

I always thought of that deep in a damp earthy forest smell - with a hash type smell tucked into it as Kush smell-- but - I mostly don't know what dahell I'm talking about ! -- 
I don't like fuel weed unless it's just a passing phase on the way to something else -- I got ruined by some weed smelled like rotted fruit in a bowl of fuel oil -- I like weed that smells and taste good - Won't find something like Roadkill Skunk in my grow room and apparently there won't be no pineapple weed until I figure something out !-- Like put it way far away from the house like a pig pen ?- I don't want no stinky weed !-- Might disturb the diner patrons !
Skunk ain't on the menu !-- Now if there was some KFC weed ?-- or some meatloaf weed ?-- Bring it on !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

Cheese ?-- Got dammit !-- U got go have cheese in a diner !-- What cheese do I want ?-- They got some that cheese got cranberries or raspberries in it ?- I like that !--
 Gonna limit the variety possiblities by zeroing in on a theme like a diner grow ?-
There's still too many chouces --
Ain't funny Other Keef !-- This all your fault ! -


----------



## novitius (Dec 26, 2019)

I had some bud that tasted like a steak off the grill once. I have no idea what it was.


----------



## novitius (Dec 26, 2019)

I know the gas comes from chem dog but that's just a Kush too isn't it? As in Hindu Kush? The sweet smell I guess could be some skunk. But it's sweet like you enjoy the smell.


----------



## umbra (Dec 26, 2019)

Those exodus beans I have kind of smell of stilton cheese. Stinky, but addictive, borderline obsessive


----------



## umbra (Dec 26, 2019)

No kush really in BoC, but NorCal cat piss and blockhead and they could change the terpene dynamics


----------



## umbra (Dec 26, 2019)

Keef, that roadkill skunk is so addictive of a smell, I will roll down my windows when I smell a fresh killed skunk on the roadside


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm afraid !


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

Empty cloner my *** ! - What dahell U gonna do with all these clones Other Keef ?--


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 26, 2019)

Umbra, when I grew exodus from a cut I got in wmass that's been floating around since the 90s, it cured to the exact stink profile of a cranberry Wensleydale. Delightful! I look forward to popping those beeners!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 26, 2019)

umbra said:


> Keef, that roadkill skunk is so addictive of a smell, I will roll down my windows when I smell a fresh killed skunk on the roadside



That's funny umbra!
I Used to Hate skunk smell till the late 70s when skunk weed showed up.
Now like you I enjoy a mild whiff of "dead skunk in the middle of the road".


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

I ain't there yet !-- Stinky got some cheese sound kinda nice ?-- Prohibition state - I don't need no skunk dropping a dime on me !-- Maybe when it won't send me to jail ?-- I want that pineapple so I gotta figure something out ? -- Never owned a carbon filter in my life !-- I guess that could change !-- I get a place I can put up a gate and keep people at a distance maybe ? -- put me a pig pen by the gate ?-- Can U smell weed now ?--


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 26, 2019)

Ozone contact chamber on your exhaust works wonders


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

Got high got off into the blues !-- 
Joe Bonamassa -- Redemption 

Got to be 4:20 somewhere ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 26, 2019)

I like me some skunk smell too...got some Granny Skunk I hope it is loud....this Tuna Kush growing now is getting very strong. Keef you wanna cover a grow...get a place close to one of these chicken houses...few years back over by Gillsburg there was a nice 3 bedroom/2 bath brick home for sale....$40,000 on half an acre...crazy huh....well it was about 150 yards from a chicken house on the North side of the farm...wind is from South here mostly.The smell had knocked $50,000 right off the price. You could easily have a 12x16 grow between 2 of those chicken houses and no one would ever know.It was very dead in town today...I think everybody OD'ed on the holiday. I grabbed a small hunk of wild caught Salmon...whole fresh green beans and fresh shrooms...Basmati rice...I keep thinking its Sunday.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 26, 2019)

4:20 pm here!
Spark em UP!


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

Give me a bite of that fish !-- I like my Jasmine rice -- HP things are spread out down here in the Piney Woods -- With the heavy undergrowth and distance between **** --I think I'm be OK -- Not my 1st rodeo !-- I be looking at **** from a growers point of view!-- Don't let me find 3 bedrooms and an out building !-- 2 bloom rooms - 2 - 4 part rotations on opposite weeks - weekly harvest !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 26, 2019)

Watching political name destroy the GOP has been oddly satisfying !-- Pushing a rigged senate impeachment trial as justice ain't helping them win many people over !-- It will be nice to see Fox news dismantled -- Together the GOP and Fox  have damaged the country and destroyed thier future !--
We'll recover !-- It's just been a lesson on what happens when America votes for an idiot !-- Makes U miss Ole George Bush and his "Mission Accomplished"-- At least GB wasn't the head of a crime family ?--


----------



## thegloman (Dec 26, 2019)

If the People of America actually had their votes Count for something it could be straightened out.  For Some reason, majority vote only wins when its FOR the crooks.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 26, 2019)

IMVHO the Electoral College is an antiquated concept and should just be abandoned. Along with clothes wringers, manual butter churns, and those sketchy things that look like a colonial jiffy pop but oh no you fill them with HOT COALS AND STICK THEM IN YOUR BED!!!. Oh we don't use those any more? Hmmm wonder why! Maybe because we've advanced just a bit since then lol


----------



## thegloman (Dec 26, 2019)

What She said!!!  
Lol
I actually have a couple bed warmers great grand parents used as well as several of their old butter churns. 
No wonder their life spans were so short!
Here's one of my favorite devices they used.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 26, 2019)

Bout time to bring this season to a close and go home...the family can only hang together so long before cracks start forming...oh well, we just go get high and feel a bit better...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 26, 2019)

Gloman is that a mechanical cream separator?! Coool!!!

Edit: wonder if ya could extract miricals from bananas with that thing lol

Redeyes you said it perfect. Too long n the cracks start forming. Always best to leave on a high note


----------



## thegloman (Dec 26, 2019)

SA
Yep.  Its in good working order too.   Old granny used to sell milk, cream, butter and eggs to the grocery store in the city.  lol. Beardstown, Il. ( big city)  lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 26, 2019)

Well, I went out and had a bowl, came back inside, challenged the troublemakers to a game of bones and the next thing ya know we all laughin and havin a good time...it don’t have to be hard, just relax it’s only family...we doin better now...


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 27, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone....We have some rain moving in for this afternoon...61* now headed for 66*...not much change in the temp.Family gatherings can be exciting to say the least...I have noticed that my own family unit has grown more intolerable as age has set in.When we were all young everything was funny...now you have to weigh your words before speaking to them.I tend to say things that are "off flavor" to them...lmao...imagine that! Plus I am "that family member"...I moved off so I am not part of the herd anymore. Off for a walk ....smoke it while you got it!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 27, 2019)

I like it!  lol
Good morning yall!
I know being around family for long can be trying on the nerves but I wish I had SOME time with mine.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 27, 2019)

It seems like a good game of scrabble is the magic elixir for my family. Works like a charm and my mom is a fierce competitor with those solid blocks of 3 letter words. At one point I offered to go get some mortar to finish the dang FLOOR she built on the board!


----------



## drcree (Dec 27, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I like it!  lol
> Good morning yall!
> I know being around family for long can be trying on the nerves but I wish I had SOME time with mine.


me too gloman.


----------



## novitius (Dec 27, 2019)

Morning ofc! I wish my family was more like A TV family. All they do is take shots at each other and gang up on each other. At least they learned a few years ago to leave me TF alone. It may have been my threats of scalping everyone at the table if they didn't stop arguing lol. 
 I don't get invites anymore?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

Morning OFC !
I would rather be alone than have to put up with what's left of  my ignorant family !-- Daughter thinks I'm evil for exposing her to weed when she was growing up --So she defaulted on her student loan I co signed to punish me -- Parents are hard core Trumpsters and I can't and don't play nice with them --2 brothers are dead -- The one brother left is a clone of my daddy's twisted logic -- Daddy probably got one those pointy white hoods hid somewhere-- Racist old white men wanting to tell people what they can do and not ---- Like I said before I have trouble tolerating ignorance -- I would much rather be alone than have to listen to someone who don't know what dahell they talking about and be nice !-- I'm perfectly happy with the person I am --


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

As the oldest --I did 2 years in the army for each of us 4 brothers so they wouldn't have to --


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

I guess I could sum up how I was raised with something I heard my mom say once to my dad --- Don't U mark those boys up bad when U whip them - You'll have Child Protection Services out here !


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

Tied to the whipping post ?-- I have an intimate understanding of the statement !-- I was the oldest - I carried the most marks !


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

Raised in a christian conservative family - didn't miss no church service - ( very conservative )-- Ole Keef know the bible !--- Is it any wonder I find that whole  conservative christian thing so  disgusting ?- Took a lot of whippings on Sundays !


----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Slept late. Great feeling. Smoking some black mamba. New coffee pot arrives today.


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

Blues - Coffee and da pipe ?-- I'm be alright -- should probably go clean up in the grow room -- Pretty much got things the way I want them-- but I made a mess -- Babies be liking some water -- I'm just not feeling this dirt thing - running aero with well water - Botanacare's pro grow and E-M1 -- I haven't even checked PH -- must be in range cause they digging it !-- If it ain't broke don't fix it !-- After the 8th when half of bloom comes down --I'm set up an aero box in bloom and sex this last batch - Still want a dam lemon !- Got 2 chances left -- Gonna leave the mudhole with half dozen clones of different varieties in each hand !-- I earned everyone of them -- They not just girls for the numbers -- Fine genetics that can hold they own !-- Then cull it down to the finest !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 27, 2019)

Good morning ofc, the cabin is all packed up and we about to head home!!!
Cheers, I’ll catch y’all later...


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

RE - Let us know how the clones are doing when U get back -- I expect to hear U got roots !--
My replacement Stacked Blueberry clones with some color rooted --
Only one not cooperating was the SR -- it popped a root yesterday coming out the foam collar -- whatever ?-- just root !-- Small clone - maybe a whole inch long but it rooted for me -- I had cut a funnel shape in the bottom side of a neoprene collar so the stem would be exposed to the spray -- it was enough !--


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Good morning OFC

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.  I had a good time visiting with one of my Sisters and her Husband.   Giving and sharing love is what this season is all about.   I hope everyone can carry that spirit of love and giving throughout the year.

Enjoy this day friends.  Life is too short.


----------



## novitius (Dec 27, 2019)

Hey Nick, I kinda remember you posting about buying the vivosun clip on oscillating fan. I think that was you at least. How did they work out?


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 27, 2019)

I think Dog is broken.  Im making a beef liver pate and i tossed him a chunk of buttery liver and he spit it on the floor and just stared at it. Whu...???!!!! Is he THAT spoiled that he's waiting for a ribeye?!


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

Liver ? - I would spit it out too !-- I don't eat animal guts - plenty good pieces - No need to eat that nasty stuff !-- Liver pate ? -- That's just wrong !
I'd hold out for the rib eye too !


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm still a little confused about the Gloman's milk and cream separator-- best I remember fresh milk pretty much seperate itself - Cream come to the top and U dip it off ?--


----------



## mrcane (Dec 27, 2019)

Oh I just love me a good piece of liver, not to done, cooked in bacon grease.. 
     Hope that you are all doing well and had a Merry Christmas !!!
  We had a wonderful day just eat too much...
Now it's off to 2020 can you believe it ? 2020 
 Anyway, let's get higher


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm waiting for HP -- He gonna say -- Keef U knows there's liver in some Boudin and I know U eat Boudin!-- That's different and there's not much -- I don't want to talk about it !--
Cane tempting me !- Most stuff fried in bacon grease comes out tasty -- U can hide it by  smothering the liver with caramelized onion but I'll still know it's liver !-- Liver don't taste good to me !-- I don't eat fried CKN livers and gizzards either -- Give me a leg or a thigh -- U eat the livers and gizzards !-


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 27, 2019)

Chicken liver or calf liver...once or twice a year maybe...loaded with vitamins...growing up around a slaughter house we had plenty if you liked it. Some people would come and work free to get the liver ,hearts,melts(spleen)..sweetbread (thymus or pancreas glands) tongues....whole hog heads for making the hog head cheese/souse...Keef and I done seen it all when it comes to Cajun diets. They waste nothing really...even the blood is collected and used. Been a cloudy ho hum day here....warm...neighbor is mowing his yard over there...looking like some wind potential very early Sunday morning. Cheating on food tonight...I have whole wheat crackers and PB for breakfast daily so tonight I am doing the breakfast for dinner thingy... only way I get to enjoy this food occasionally...pan sausage...eggs...grits...tea spoon of grape jelly on the grits.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 27, 2019)

Hey Keef....that Boudin has liver


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

Grits with jelly ?-- No mane !-- I like my grits !-- butter salt and cheese on top -- When I can't have shrimp or crawfish over Grits -- Cook the shrimp or crawfish in a properly seasoned butter then pour it over grits !--
Eggs and sausage sound kinda good ?
Heavy humidity today - Rain coming - maybe tommorrow - Face knows it coming from the pressure change just not sure when --


----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2019)

if you have gout, internal organs can be too much for your body to handle. I grew up eating everything, kind of still do


----------



## thegloman (Dec 27, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'm still a little confused about the Gloman's milk and cream separator-- best I remember fresh milk pretty much seperate itself - Cream come to the top and U dip it off ?--


Old granny used to sell cream butter milk and eggs to the store in the city.  Not sure but I think it was heavy cream, light cream and milk that it separated into.
I think she made butter from the heavy layer.


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

Buttermilk and Ritz Crackers ?-- I'm down !-- That's one my favorite night time snacks !-- I was talking about maybe getting some goats -- Someone asked if I plan on milking the goats  --Oh !- Hellno !-Don't get started and U want have to quit - I want meat goats !- I ran across some miniature cattle bout 100 lbs full grown -- Whole smoked cow ? --
100 lb cows and 25 pound CKNs ?-- Table meat !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 27, 2019)

Keef, it makes me sad you were so beaten. Also pisses me off. He probably hit  her too.  I miss my folks but they have been gone a long time now. We used to have great holidays, but there was drama somtimes. The two drama kids have died now and my sister and i stay with our own families now, kinda sad, but it is fine.
my parents sold milk and cream too Gman.  One day mom made butter, omg you could smell 1/4 mile away at the bus stop. It was gross. I don't what happened, there was no butter when i got there.  I can't figure out why it stunk? Sour milk? Beats me.  
We had shrimp salads for lunch. they were good. Picked up the shrimp at costco, not like you do keef.
Umbra, went back to the dispensary and got more of Chernobyl. lol... it is a calming sativa... who knew? Lord knows i need calm..


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 27, 2019)

Bud eats ritz and peanut butter.


----------



## wheelie (Dec 27, 2019)

We buy liver by the case. Dehydrate it into liver jerky and my three dogs go nuts over it. Cheaper than buying bags of $10 treats. Bloodhound, Beagle and a Jack Russel. I have a house of havoc! LOL


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

Wheelie --Welcome to the OFC !-- I got a dehydrator - never thought about making dog treats in it -- Thanks for the idea !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 27, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Bud eats ritz and peanut butter.


I prefer these crackers called ak-mak, a roasted wheat cracker and yes I smother it with peanut butter...sometimes a bit of decarbed weed ground up and sprinkled on top...
I got roots on 2 out of 4...I didn’t mark which is which because this was just a learning experiment...I’ll keep’m going just t see what happens...they leaves on these clones have yellowed considerably...I wonder if that’s just caused by no food other than the cloning gel or maybe bleaching from the new light...ultimately the light will be for the new veg box and I’ll just use a cfl or some such for the clone bucket...I’ll try to post some pics tomorrow...they mostly look like little spikes out the side of the cutting...
The lights were out on the bloom cabinet  so I haven’t checked them yet...if I stay up till around 11pm, I’ll have a look...prolly not...


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

RE  a cloner y'all !-- Look out now !-- Don't worry about some yellowing leaves when rooting cuts -I don't even use a dome --- They going thru a lot -- Long as they root and got some green on top they'll be off to the races -- Other's will probably root too - some just slow ! 
Nice effective cloner build Cuz !


----------



## Keef (Dec 27, 2019)

3 mils of nute concentrate and 5 mils of EM1 per gallon  and RE a dam aero pharmer !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 27, 2019)

Aero, I guess I am, at least inside the house...
I use coco chips and though you can put it in a pot, it ain’t dirt...so I guess it closer to aero than anything else...
I use a one part dry nute called MegaCrop...it’s drop dead simple and cheap...I was looking for simple, and cheap is a nice plus...I started out using the feeding chart but soon started over feeding and have not seen any burning on my plants...they seem to respond well to it so I give them more...I am not stuck on using this formula but I sure like the simplicity...
Is there a simple aero friendly nute that is organic? I guess not as organic is all in the soil...I’d love to go organic but I don’t really want to deal with dirt, especially since I’ve got a fairly smooth running grow going...
I’ll just keep doing my dirt grows outside in the spring...


----------



## novitius (Dec 27, 2019)

Hey guys n gals, do you think these would be safe to use on occasion while still in the home, maybe not the same room?https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174099738590


----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2019)

ozone gives off that extra oxygen atom. it binds to organic molecules, including your plants


----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2019)

a negative ion generator would work better


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

12:30 in the am -- Went to bed earlier but woke up hurting !

RE -- Can U grow Organic when  water pharming ?-- Jess U can !-- Or close enough it don't matter -- Right now all I got in my water is the liquid nute concentrate ( Botanacare pro bloom or pro -grow )-- and EM1 -- If Botanacare is not Organic there will be a similar product that is --
 Organic Aero is a real thing ! -- It pretty much what I do !-
 and --if a nute formula works in one water pharming type it will work in them all -- The cal/mag I was using is not Organic but with this well water I don't need it -


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 28, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Another day scratching around in the sandbox...66* warm this morning with lite rain occasionally...we went from Arctic air to Tropical. Like Keef mentioned this is ruff weather on old joints...mine included. I have noticed the RLS is gone since using coconut caps...powerful combination...coconut oil and cannabis! Butter milk!....not for me...it and pickled beets are safe ...I will never touch them....unless I have been locked in a bamboo cage a couple weeks with no food....then all bets are off lol. Peace ya'll


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

Morning OFC !
HP stay dry - **** moving in here too -- Not raining right now but it has and will some more !
U know how sometimes I can be brutally honest ?-- U don't have to ask I usually tell U what I think about **** !--
Told my ex -- Dam !-- Since U left me and took my dogs -- Karma been kicking your ass !-- Look at U ?-- What happened to U ?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 28, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Temps are dropping off again.
I'm gonna start my day with some lambs bread!  
Then chase it with some AC/DC and see if I can get moving.  Weather changes make my old bones hurt something awefull.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

Remember we were talking about the exodus cheese tasting like stilton, and I mentioned cranberry wensleydale? I forgot wensleydale is actually a type of stilton lol... guess what I had for dinner last night? Cheese! And beef liver green peppercorn mushroom pate,  fig jam, pickled sweet

cherry peppers, olives, and wine of course. Date night went charmingly; )
The other cheeses are manchego, mustard ale cheddar, and a disgusting looking Italian brie like mess that is HEAVENLY. Taleggio. Better than brie, looks like it was dug outta the ruins of Pompeii,  tastes like a dream mmm


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

Heavy mist out there !-- I gotta raise my caps dosage -- I'm building a tolerance-- Might better not take much as I did this morning -- Not hurting though - just moving slow !-- 

U call it an auto immune disease -- I call it a curse !-- Effect is the same so I'm good with whatever U want to call it !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

Sooo... Canna caps and an exorcist? Or simply enough canna caps to trigger an autoexorcism?


----------



## drcree (Dec 28, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Remember we were talking about the exodus cheese tasting like stilton, and I mentioned cranberry wensleydale? I forgot wensleydale is actually a type of stilton lol... guess what I had for dinner last night? Cheese! And beef liver green peppercorn mushroom pate,  fig jam, pickled sweetView attachment 257428
> View attachment 257429
> cherry peppers, olives, and wine of course. Date night went charmingly; )
> The other cheeses are manchego, mustard ale cheddar, and a disgusting looking Italian brie like mess that is HEAVENLY. Taleggio. Better than brie, looks like it was dug outta the ruins of Pompeii,  tastes like a dream mmm


stinky, all that cheese looks wonderful and you set a mean table.  apparently it doesn't lock you up like it does some of us.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

drcree said:


> stinky, all that cheese looks wonderful and you set a mean table.  apparently it doesn't lock you up like it does some of us.


Hahaha I'm JUST gluten intolerant enough that a few triscuits will fix that issue ; )


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

Maybe  Bocor ?-- Bokor !- Spell it anyway U want !-- Work with both hands --light and dark !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

A head injury take much from U but it also gives U something in return -- It's up to U to figure out what it is and how to use it !- I did !


----------



## novitius (Dec 28, 2019)

Morning OFC. Slow motion. I slept horribly. Coffee isn't kicking in fast enough. Grumble grumble. Temperature plummeted to 37 from 60 ish. I got some blue diesel wax here somewhere.....


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

Nov, does your weekend schedule allow for a nice cozy sofa nap? It's chilly here too and the temptation is strong...


----------



## novitius (Dec 28, 2019)

My schedule revolves around my twins whom are learning to walk and investigate everything. If I get lucky and they both pass out at the same time, I'll get to rest. Otherwise it's a marathon until midnight when they've exhausted themselves completely! 
 They keep me so busy. I take some service calls for a couple buildings when the regular guy is out or can't handle the job too. There's no time for Novi. Or his ambitions lol.


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Frost on everything. Coffee percolator in use. Wedding cake loaded in 1 hitter.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 28, 2019)

Gman feeling much better now!
Thanks Rose!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 28, 2019)

Good mornin ofc...Home from Christmas yesterday afternoon and t’day what d’ya think...no coffee...I bought a whole big box to go on our trip and it musta went home wit somebody else...so I be back later....


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 28, 2019)

For you Stinky


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

Nailed it, Rose.  thank you. I hope the incoming sleet storm stalls enough to allow for some stargazing tonight bundled up in a big blanket on the front porch. The last of the eggnog won't drink itself!
 Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and y'alls projects are a success!


----------



## wheelie (Dec 28, 2019)

**


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

If U riding a zebra at full speed - There's a giraffe beside U and a lion chasing U -- What do U do ?
Get your Old stonedass off the merry go round !


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 28, 2019)

Zipped on home and got a pot of coffee ...some Black Betty and my feet parked for the day. Had a service call at a liquor store...looked like people are gearing up for New Years....business was snappy there. Not sure how big a Tuesday Night New Years Eve will be... if your 25 yo....its on!...Me ...it will be a non event. I tend to use the other end of night ...early morning lol....Peach Bowl is on...I better go watch ..Not everyday LSU goes 13-0 on SEC.


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

Rain get there yet HP ?-- We getting some wind and the clouds getting dark-- it's coming !


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 28, 2019)

Not yet ....they are saying the storms will pass around 2 to 3 am...straight line winds and F0 to F1 possible....its a night mover for us, so it will not have as much energy.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 28, 2019)

Whooohooo, Good afternoon O.F.C. Spent the morning doing Tai Chi in the park with a great group of people, little chilly but once you got moving it was refreshing...Home now, just got done with a nice big blunt, my neighbor rolls some beauties ...damp, cloudy, 40* here in PNW.  Might have a couple days of sunshine coming up.
Y'all have a great day and stay high


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 28, 2019)

Ok, all is better with a cup and a bowl...
I bought some “Wemo” smart switches the other day to mayhaps use in my grow....tryin to figure them out and program up some kinda schedule...they work with several apps so trying to decide between the Wemo app, the apple home app or ifttt....
Any of you techies use any of these things?


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

Storm building power -- Gonna be worse for HP than me !--
I don't know about wrapping fine weed in a cigar ?-- I like my nicotine and my THC but I have found out I don't like them so much together !-- Blunt ?- No thanks I'm good !


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

I use $10 timers for lights and pumps -- run my air pump 24/7 -- What does this thing do ?


----------



## novitius (Dec 28, 2019)

2RE I have some in mind myself. Cheap ones from Amazon. Let us know how they work out?


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

I ran 8 marshydro 300 watt lights thru a single $10 timer -- Not recommended !- but U can do it cause I did - Timer last more than one cycle too !-- Don't be like me !-- I do some furly sketchy **** !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm a tree top flyer - a born survivor ! --

I fly again one day !-- Mark my words !--

At my signal cut me loose Nick !
( it's called "VSTOL"-- very short take off and landing )
- Government taught me and they taught me right !-- Stay down under the tree line and U just might be alright !

- Don't look at me like that !-- It's not to move weed !-- but I guess I could ?--- if I wanted too ?-- Mostly just wanna fly again !- In my own plane !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

I cant say enough how wise it is to install a home run right from an outlet in your flower room, through a badazz hardwired timer,  and into a dedicated 50a breaker on the panel. 12ga romex will handle the load safely. Tell the electrician it's a timed heating circuit for baseboards or something.  That's what I told mine. He winked and complimented my 2x3 and luann framing job lol


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi guys, just made a pretty amazing curry i needed to come in and brag about.  I have been smoking good pot all day.. I know i always smoke good pot, but not usually all  day. The  Kids are fighting ove the curry.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

Mmmmm curry


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm do it right this time Stinky !-- At the beach I had timers plugged into wall outlets - then thru a surge protector with a built in  breaker and extension cords everywhere -- I had no plan when I started and just made it up as I went !--  I got a better handle on what I need now !--


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

Rose keeps feeding those kids like that they never gonna leave !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

Keef it's so easy when you go in already knowing what you need! I'm so excited for you finding your perfect new place, it's gonna be great!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

Keef said:


> Rose keeps feeding those kids like that they never gonna leave !


You're not wrong... lol


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

Lit up listening to some Young man blues tonight -- Jonny Lang - Kenny Wayne Sheppard -- Gary Clark Junior and one my favs lately John Mayer --
Here Other Keef !-- Have another toke !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 28, 2019)

Had to take Harley to the vet today.  He tore a toenail off right in the root and of course it was only 1/2 way torn off.  That boy has toenails like a German Sheppard and its bad when he tears one off them little Shih-Tzu paws. On the way home from the vet a deer comes running out of a ravine, across the highway and into the side of my truck.  I will be so glad when 2019 is over.


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

Nick that don't sound so bad - except for Harley - There were no red and blue blinky lights or hand cuffs -- I'd call it a win unless I was the deer !
Dam dogs !-- Jet got loose again today -- He's quick !-- I need to get up out this mudhole fore he gets loose and lost !-- He need his own yard again -- little doggy door so he can come and go as he pleases !-- No big dogs around ! -- My other one Jake he not liking the mudhole much - he afraid of them big dogs Jet likes to hang with !
Is 2019 over yet ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 28, 2019)

I’m ready for a new year myself, and it’s almost....
When we were away for Christmas, we were in a rented house...7 humans and 5 dogs...ranging from my 3 lb Finnian to an 80lb (I’m guessing) large German Shepard...also our Shih-Tzu Jozi, a medium sized jack russel and a large & very powerful muscular and somewhat unpredictable Boxer named Bell...Bell doesn’t care to have her rear end sniffed and you know dogs...I was mostly worried about finny & Jozi but they did pretty well, only one near miss for finny...
I need to get a few more pipes...I figure if I have one everywhere, I won’t have to go looking...I’m always leaving it somewhere...
Sorry bout Harley, hope he’s not hurt too bad...one of the above dogs, the jack russel got a toe caught in a floor heat register but we got him out without injury...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 28, 2019)

Harley appreciates everyone's concerns, he's doing fine now.  I took the bandage off 'cause I thought it was too tight and now he's happy as can be.  Until they took that nail the rest of the way off he was in a ton of pain.

The truck on the other hand,,,,, my previously unscratched antique pick-em-up truck needs a new door and a new bed side.  Worst part of winter.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 28, 2019)

That sucks...I lost my trucks grill and right front fender to a deer a few years back...the deer left the scene so I assume it was ok...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 28, 2019)

The deer are crazy around here this time of year.  A solid month of hunting with everything from bows to ar-15 is enough to drive any animal crazy I guess.  Mine ran away too.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 28, 2019)

Bummer Nick!
Here's my truck after the deer this year.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

Oof that's extra insult to injury when you don't even get a deer to take home for your troubles.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 29, 2019)

You got that right.    Gloman,  You suffered a bunch of broken parts.  I only got 2.  I bet we spending about the same though.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 29, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...I had a deer strike back in the summer....she ran into me (hit and run...no insurance probably lol)...rear quarter panel...she survived...truck has minimal damage...could have been much worse. The deer population here drives insurance rates up in the State. Still waiting on that rain...it is taking its time getting here...it will now be a day mover for us. Resupply mission and hanging at the house will occupy my day. Enjoy your day Amigo's!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 29, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> You got that right.    Gloman,  You suffered a bunch of broken parts.  I only got 2.  I bet we spending about the same though.


Yeah, everything is plastic now days.  $3,200.00. Out of pocket.
Only had liability.   Needless to say, Ill be making payments for a Long time.  My insurance coverage is getting changed ASAP too.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 29, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Been raining all night but its not too cold.  54*F.    Ill take it!  We don't have to shovel the rain!  

Apricot Head is the 1st. to show sex!   Its a Girl!!!!
KEEPER!
I'm hoping the rest show real soon so I can get back to veg.


----------



## novitius (Dec 29, 2019)

Good morning OFC! 49 and rainy here. 
I need a doobie and some coffee.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 29, 2019)

Mornin', toots!
Chilly and the sun is making a valiant effort to come out but there's a whole lotta mess coming in. Just got a winter storm warning from nws. 36 hours of ice falling out of the sky starting at dusk. Gonna be a messy commute tomorrow. Plants just got their morning drink, got several hours of italian jazz fusion courtesy of nicola conte queued up, coffee is strong, bong is packed. Lets get this day going!


----------



## umbra (Dec 29, 2019)

Just waking up to the sound of 2 hungry dogs. Coffee is ready but I am not


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2019)

Morning OFC  --
 Storming in the mudhole -- Water's rising -- Don't make me come up outta here using mason jars as floaties -- Not a happy camper today !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 29, 2019)

expecting rain a little later today. unmotivated and stoned. staring at a red velvet muffin, and he's staring back


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 29, 2019)

Good mornin yawl...looks pretty overcast out there...weather app say a hi of 51 with rain comin this afternoon...
I’ll just stay right here in my recliner and watch...ordered a wireless digital microscope today, $50, prolly a piece’o crap it’ll be here tomorrow...I seem to have misplaced my clip on macro lens and I got flowers to look at...the plants in my cabinet are looking a bit rough and haggard as they’ve been left on autopilot several times during the grow...this is the same group of plants that went on vacation to the beach back in October...I noticed while I was gone that somehow my heater controller stopped functioning and I had some 40* temps in the cabinet...I guess that accounts for the purple but I also have a lack of trichome production...gonna change up the nutes on the next grow as well...In my small grow space I’ve got about 49watts per sq ft, that seems about right...it’s a mix of 3500k and 2700k...reading 320 watts at the input to the drivers and I’ve got about 6 1/2 sq ft of space...
There are trichomes just not as frosty as it had been but the last grow was kinda not as frosty as earlier too...so I’m kinda goin the wrong way...I’d like to stay with dry nutrient and keep it as simple as possible but I gotta do somethin...looks like some foxtailing goin on in there too...


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2019)

Did a drive by on a little Debbie cake - so I could take more caps -- Rain stopped for a minute - Been like Noah rain -- Tried to take the dogs out but they hid -- Face is a little puffy - having some pressure built up under my cheek - make my left eye blurry -- One of my Cyclops days -- This too shall pass !--
I have to go check but I think I got 4 Purple Mimosa to sex --
Got Blueberry and Blueberry Chocolate almost finished -- They smell different -- Too early to identify the real smell -
Blueberry Chocolate she grow right for me -- No idea how the terp profile will turn out  !-I'm expecting something nice - Got 5 rooted cuts in aero -- She bulked up with nice rock hard bud too -- I'm excited to see what I can do with it in water --

 She a Texan !--- born and bred with the jack boot of prohibition on my throat - Here's your finger !


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2019)

Morning RE !-- does look like some fox tailing -- Now that U a cloner U get a redo !-- 
Fix the problems and run it again !


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2019)

Got me a 5 cc syringe full of Blueberry Chocolate seed -- So I'm sure there will be something outstanding - I just got to find it !-- Don't have to be concerned about potency -- both mom and dad are Umbra's creations -- I just crossed them ---Blueberry Chocolate still got the Umbra Frost !--


----------



## mrcane (Dec 29, 2019)

Good Morning OFC  still on the Chai tea and smokin on some Papaya...
  Looks like a nice enough day that I am going to take a bicycle ride to the grocery store. 
Keef, Blueberry Chocolate sounds yummy...
Join me in a bowl


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2019)

AK Thang !
AK 48 -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus then bred to a f-2 -BPU-x B.B. male I bred from Umbra's F-1 seed !-- So mom and dad were actually born and bred in Texas -- She a 2nd generation Texan !-
 BBSL has a dominate earthy hash kush type smell and taste - I did several crosses with the BBSL male -(he carries a pink trait )-- He did upgrade everything but he stamped his terp profile on them too -- BPU-x- B.B. is always blueberry !--There will be some form of blueberry in whatever U cross with it-- I know from experience -- So the plan was to smash 2 terp dominate varieties into each other and see what happens !-- 1st one come down soon -- Wonder what happened ?- I could use a cherry or other fruit !
She frosty !- cuts in the cloner !

Hey Cane !


----------



## mrcane (Dec 29, 2019)

Sounds like you are still busy breeding..
Going to pop a few seeds soon Blue Mystic and Blackjack, both fem. From Nirvana.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 29, 2019)

My new light with the last of the Papaya, been running her for a good year..


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2019)

Cane I did do a lot of breeding at the beach -- A lot  for someone like me in  a prohibition state anyway !-- Now it will take me a year to sort thru them all -- 4 dads - **** load of moms !-- I got some keepers outta Waldo my BBSL stud --
Gloman running Night Shade bred to Waldo - NS-x- BBSL
Snow Desiel -x- BBSL -( Big Pink)--bringing it back - needs sexing -- He got on  Rose's Purple Haze too-- PH-x-BBSL -- 3 of them in veg right now !---(Magenta Madness )--
Mind Mowers and brain rapers is what they are !-- Trick weed !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice! What breeder did your papaya come from? I ran the one Nirvana was selling in the mid 2000s and it was huge but hermy. 
Is chai tea the perfect balance to tai chi? ; )


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2019)

U so funny Stinky ! -- Why didn't I see that ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 29, 2019)

Haha I never noticed it before until mrcane mentioned both in the span of a couple days!


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2019)

Stand up next to a mountian -- Chop it down with the edge of my hand !-- 
SRV !

Put the pipe down Other Keef -- U too high already !-- Again !


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 29, 2019)

Rainy afternoon in the Delta...weather system finally showed up 12 hours late. Tornado watches and warnings..only a couple spots though...nothing like last time with those long track F3's. Eyeing chicken breasts...green squash and Spanish rice for dinner tonight.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2019)

Y'all are funny.. Cane you have been growing Papaya for long time, i woulda bet two years. I have  a seed planted now. Stinky, yes you must drink chai tea to be able to do tai che. The man helped me take down all the christmas. That was so nice. He is 6 foot 4 and can reach everything. I am 5'4 so i am pretty impressed. Two more months with the kids. I think christmas helped with my melt down. I hope that was it. Could be a long 2 months. Seeds are looking good here. I will post a pic soon just to show stinky my bathroom.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm oddly drawn to seeing pics of people's living spaces outside the grow room  is it latent voyeurism, or the fact that one of my favorite books since childhood has been my mom's tattered old copy of sir Terence conrans The House Book which is a GEM, though the newer editions have lost their sparkle imvho. The original is freaking cool and has totally inspires my love of living space design.
I'm making a couple pans of cheese ends farfalle casserole with ham peas and caramelized onions.  Mac n cheese but Fancy lol. Bestie is back from family Christmas, she's twisting a doobie of her brothers GSC outdoor,  my dear old friend who has been running the local grow shop FOREVER is on his way and usually brings his dab rig, last blast before the work week whacks everyone upside the head with a brutal reminder that bills gotta get paid.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 29, 2019)

Spent the afternoon sitting in my buddies garage talking younger foolishness we got into and smoking some excellent weed.  I have had rain on the tin roof off and on all day.  That's a sound that doesn't get old until you are watching a quiet movie.  I think I have some harvesting to do tomorrow or the next day.  Got one telling me like it or not, she's done.


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2019)

That reminds me I gotta find my loop --These blueberry crosses never been grown so I Don't know how long to finish !--
 When do U like to take them Nick ?-- 25 % Amber ?- or do U go higher ?-- Let this White Indica go to full amber she'll melt U then glue U in place -- I like about 25 % -- especially on that one !-- 8th will be 60 days for the blueberry crosses !-- Grape crosses a month behind --


----------



## mrcane (Dec 29, 2019)

Chi Tea and Tai Chi??  Never thought about it...it just happens.
  Happy harvesting St Nick....always fun chores ..
    StinkyAttic  here is a little Christmas around our house...
Oh ya the Papaya was from nirvana never a herme.


----------



## umbra (Dec 29, 2019)

for Stinky


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 29, 2019)

When it comes to indica I like to harvest about 10-15 % amber.  This one is a Sativa and overnight she has went to nearly 1/3 amber.  Sativas  don't as a rule get as dense as Indica does.  Mine go amber 'cause I'm always trying to get the as dense as possible.


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2019)

White Stripes -- Jolene -- 7 nation Army -
It's dark - kinda chilly too -- 
Been looking at fruit and veggie seeds and plants -- Burpee got a mix and match berry pack -- Blueberry - raspberry - black berry -- maybe 2 of each ?-- Need some wine vines dammit !-- got some strawberry plants -- should look at some fruit trees too -- maybe some dwarfs -- I think I'm south enough to grow citrus -- I want some container plants and some stuff in the ground -- gotta have a herb garden ?-- heirloom tomatoes- peppers - I keeps green onion around or did and will again -- garlic chives --


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 29, 2019)

Mrcane and umbra you're both so lucky to have actual wood burning ability so jealous on a cold rainy night!


----------



## novitius (Dec 29, 2019)

umbra said:


> for Stinky
> View attachment 257461
> View attachment 257462


That's that creepy a55 dresser again! That thing had me fixated for like half an hour.


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm not allowed to play with fire when I'm mad -- They took my flare gun away ( so I got another one - don't tell !)-- it make wood burn real good !

They tell me there's an angel in your keep - did he say he'd come to call on me


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2019)

Shouldn't worry about me playing with fire --
 It's the AMFU - detonators and control wires hooked up to that hellbox that should scare U Chitless !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 29, 2019)

novitius said:


> That's that creepy a55 dresser again! That thing had me fixated for like half an hour.


Whoa I just saw it and now I can't unsee it!


----------



## Keef (Dec 29, 2019)

Looks evil !-- I think we should burn it and see if it screams - might be one them demon possessed dressers ?-- Last time I saw that lawn mower it still had my pick ax stuck in the top of it -- Hit that diamond say B&S went almost all the way thru !- It got stuck - I'm need a new pick ax !-- That's one demon possessed lawn mower won't be frustrating anyone else -- I kill some dam demons !-- Some might not know ?-- I'm a reformed smart phone assassin -- They don't stand up well to a 12 gauge !-- I will not tolerate a dam demon possessed phone !--

Demons feed on frustration !-- Walked out back - tossed the phone on the ground then jacked one into the chamber -- It was painless !--


----------



## novitius (Dec 29, 2019)

Can you see the swirl in the branches?


----------



## umbra (Dec 29, 2019)

It was a painted dressed. When I stripped it and oiled it, it reveal it's true self, lol


----------



## umbra (Dec 29, 2019)

yea you can see it.


----------



## novitius (Dec 29, 2019)

It's raining so the branches were all shiny. It looks really trippy in person. It's like a perfect circle all around the light.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 29, 2019)

hey Rose, sorry I gotta poke ya...26-21...Well we’re both in the playoffs huh...
Bought a few materials today and hopefully soon make myself a small veg area separate from my current dual purpose space...try to keep somethin if I find somethin...


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Whoa I just saw it and now I can't unsee it!


Be careful what you ask to see, lol.


----------



## thegloman (Dec 30, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Still raining on n off but the temps are good.  Nothing below freezing.
No idea what's on the slate today but Im gonna find Something to get into.
Coffee and lambs bread for starters.  

Edit:   ugh!  Temps dropped and its turning to snow!


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 30, 2019)

Morning OFC....Cooled off some last night...45* this morning and sunny skies today...at least that is the weatherman version..they lost a little trust on the last system. Hey Umbra....remember the knock at the door and there was no one there....all the fried coffee pots...be-careful with that dresser. It is a curious piece to say the least. Football play-offs are set...lets roll! I hope your fav. teams are in the running's. Enjoy your Monday the cannabis way!


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 30, 2019)

novitius said:


> Can you see the swirl in the branches


smoken some good shite there novtius LOL


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 30, 2019)

Looks like a tunnel into the light....cool shot Nov!...Heater keeps me and the cats comfy!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 30, 2019)

Rain and 34 degrees leaving the house this morning, ball bearing ice falling out of the sky, close to an inch on the road by the time I hit the Vermont line. It's getting nasty on the interstate, no sanders or plows out yet. 
It's only supposed to get worse from here. Can't wait for the afternoon commute!


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Morning OFC-- It's cold -- I don't like it !-- Make me feel old and make grandpa noises !- Dogs don't like it either !-- Maybe the bong will help -- More coffee too !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC. Cold and raining. smoking some runtz.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 30, 2019)

Ok who is hosting fireside coffee and board games today lol I'm coming over!!! It is truly disgusting here!


This is about as slippery as a snow like substance gets. Eww


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Board games ?-- U don't want to face my horseys and Queen !--


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2019)

jenga


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

I went down to the crossroads -- fell down on my knees


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 30, 2019)

umbra said:


> jenga


Must be nice to have flat, even floors that furniture doesn't wobble on!


----------



## mrcane (Dec 30, 2019)

0700 Still dark outside, feels a little warm. We are supposed to get slammed with rain and wind... Good Morning to kick back and puff one     Y'all stay high now.


----------



## novitius (Dec 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC. It says it's 48 out there. I'm Not in a hurry to find out.


----------



## key2life (Dec 30, 2019)

Well, I'm nothing if not an old fart, so I'm joining the club!  55* here in Jawja - the rain's finally quit and the sun's shining.  'Sposed  to get into the 60's, so maybe I can go fishing for the last time in 2019.  Great to have new dope in the house - Stay frosty everybody!


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Key --Welcome to the OFC -- Drag up a chair and make yourself comfortable-- Old Fart is more of a state of mind than age --
Things getting outta hand in the grow -- 34 clones in that one aero cloner -- 8 in a grower --Then that other **** !--  Things starting to crowd each other -- They better hurry up and find me the Bat Cave -- I'm have to open some more boxes to spread them out some -- I was running 5 or 6 midgets in a bloom box at the beach -- I thought I would be outta the mudhole sooner !-- Gonna take me awhile to build my new grow system so I'll fall back on my aero boxes until then --
There was an offer of a set of clones for when I set up the Dank Diner Grow -- Mane I wouldn't know what to do with them yet !-- I'm need more lights for sure !-- During the holidays I feel like I'm spinning my wheels -- The Grow is more than what I had hoped for -- I came over to help my nephew set up a continuous grow -- He changing jobs and moving -- I been running veg and let him do the money shot in bloom !-- I wanted a set of clones and a few plants to take with me -- Now it looks like I'll be providing him a set of clones later --
U plan on splitting a grow and make plenty clones so everybody have plenty -- Now I might have to take most if not all -- I had not planned for this !-- I'm need a bigger grow ?


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Good morning OFC

Welcome to OFC Key.

43 degrees outside.  brrrrr
No clouds in the sky.  

I am satisfying my coffee cravings and Purple Punch addiction this morning.   Great way to start the morning.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Give me a hit of that Purple Punch !-- Another cup of coffee too !-- I think I got something over there with some Purple Punch in it but I forget which one !-- I need to start writing **** down -- Looks like I'll leave with a dirty dozen varieties -- Beginning to get hard to keep it all straight in my mind ?
I'll get it down to 6 or so in a few months -- Then replace them with 6 more -- cull it down to 6 again !-- Can Ya feel me ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

34 clones -- That's a weed store in a box !-- Texas have weed stores one day !-- We already got the weed !


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2019)

Good morning potheads.. Re, you won that game, it was exciting though at the end. Nice to have Marchan back. You guys have my old fave Sherman.  Congrats, darn it.
Well, my big poodle  Wilson got into some pot sometime in the night, he is so stoned it is scary. He has thrown up some grass, outdoor kind and is now finally sleeping it off. It is so scary to see a dog too stoned. They don't tolerate thc like we do. I feel bad. I will be more careful. He just wobbles, sits and wobbles, I hate it.    Going to try to take some pic's for Stinky if i can.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 30, 2019)

Good morning ofc stoners, welcome to the club there k2l...Sun is out over here, weather app says 45 with a high of 58...
I guess that’ll have to do...I got a sheet of OSB yesterday...I moved a couple things in the shed, got ride of a couple things I don’t need and so today I’m gonna build me a small veg space next to the current space that will just be bloom now...still small but should allow a little faster turnaround and some cloning...
I don’t have any of that purple punch but i got this here purple haze...let’s see what that’s all about...maybe they share some history together huh...cheers all...


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Maybe Jet needs some weed !-- He a wild dog today !-- He get his x-ray this afternoon --
Rose Nurse Larry is alive and well -- Purple Haze too !-- It growing right next to it's daughter -- PH -x- BBSL -- Some Umbra's triple Lemon -- Purple Mimosa -- Just gotta sex them !-- could end up with more than the 3 girls for my dozen -- There's about 20 something seed plants need sexing in that box 
Hey RE -- man with a plan !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 30, 2019)

Hey Rose isn't it great what dogs get into? Just keep an eye on his body temp, they can get chilled- maybe it's a good excuse for snuggles! Once he stops puking, anyway.... sorry that sucks!


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

So order come out of chaos ?-- Don't know what that order will look like in the grow but I got plenty chaos !- lots and lots of dank chaos !- Da country boy know cream rise to the top !-- It'll sort itself out !


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 30, 2019)

Hello peeps!  Sunny and 60 today.  Rained all day and all night, now it is sunny and warmer.  I be running around today.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 30, 2019)

My old little guy Bucky got into some weed a couple years ago...and Jozi just a few months ago got some...I try to keep it captured but it’s here and it’s probably always gonna be here...always jarred unless I’m doin with it...I guess for animals or mayhaps just little bodies decarboxylation is not needed...fortunately they recover pretty quickly...
Yes, that was a close game and could have gone either way...well, they’re both still in it...9ers get next week off...
I will only have room for 2 plants in my new veg space so one high thc and one high cbd if I can find one...
Next spring I’m gonna try and grow a horizontal tree out by the back fence...


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

RE - I've never heard of an outside SCROG but why not ?-- Put U a net over it and make it low and big around ?


----------



## novitius (Dec 30, 2019)

Hey burning1, did you get the purple punch from seed? I had some really good stuff from MI. I was looking at Oni's but I'm already going to add something of his. Was just wondering where you got yours.


----------



## novitius (Dec 30, 2019)

You wanna use the fence as a trellis? I like it! Man, that LSD from Barney's that I'm growing now stretched like vines, it would work well in that situation I bet.


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

RE - I been thinking high CBD myself -- Got somewhat of a plan -- Go to Leafly and see thier top 10 high CBD varieties of 2019 -- Then go try to find single feminized seed to several high CBD indicas or fast finishing hybrids -- Do one my cluster funks and see what high CBD likes what I do and does what I want !-- I can't even measure CBD yet !-- So I throw lots of **** at the wall and see what sticks !


----------



## novitius (Dec 30, 2019)

I just got a bag of cbd for 20 at my dispo. It's called power age. 6%thc to 11%cbd I think it was. Haven't tried it yet but I figured it deserved a turn. A couple of you guys seem to benefit from it.


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2019)

In house genetics bred it, they are not continuing with the strain


----------



## novitius (Dec 30, 2019)

well that's unfortunate news. I really gotta step up my seed purchasing.


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2019)

buy a cut, B1 got his from a dispensary


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2019)

https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/391873-purple-punch-f1-cut-larry-og-x-gdp


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Or U can do like me and just go your own way and breed your own stuff -- Right now I'm out to please my taste ?
I can catch the flavor of the week another time -- There's fine genetics right here -- I won't be breeding for awhile -- There's crosses I've never been grown yet -- Somebody got to sort it out ? -- Texas giving me more time was actually a good thing -- I'll be driving a team of fire breathing monsters up out the woods !-- Unknown **** born and bred in Texas during  prohibition !

-- My monsters are real and they trained how to kill !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 30, 2019)

I want to see one of you guys grow an espaliered ganja tree just because that would be hilarious and everyone needs a good laugh before civilisation crumbles in a couple years !


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Smell my sticky fingers -- That's what Texas dank smell like !-- Bloom looking good !- I think they got more than a week to go but they bulky for small plants !-- still all clear but they are covered in sparkly and getting white  !


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Sticky finger in the eye !- Like fire !-- If I hadn't done stupid **** like this before-- I might think I was dying -- Don't be like me !-- Oh it burns !


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Dam that was bad !-- Not the end of the world Stinky -- They tell me all the time when I'm trolling that if political name is removed or loses in 2020 It'll be the start of the second civil war -- I tell them no problem some things are worth fighting for and against !-- It's just growing pains - our world is changing and some want to hold on or return to what was -- They lose !-- The way is forward not backward !

How many racial and religious attacks happened in New York lately ?-- Who inspired them ?-- Don't matter anymore whether this ends peacefully or not but end it will !--


----------



## novitius (Dec 30, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> espaliered


I learned a new word!



Keef said:


> Or U can do like me and just go your own way and breed your own stuff


 Keef, you're right and I do want you start breeding some stuff. Mostly for fun because I've been never done it before. I'm hoping I get an ssdd male outta the 4 I popped. He will meet everybody as long as he is healthy lol. But that don't solve me wanting some of this and that, what you got over there? Yeah, some of that too please. I swear I saw some root beer weed that set me on a hunt last night.... Now I cannot find it again. It wanted to show you lol.

@umbra , or any of you out there,  have you used strainly? I don't really have a quarantine zone. We need certificates of authenticity or something.


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

I didn't plan to breed 1st time -- A BPU-x-B B. male got loose !-- I wasn't watching close enough -- Now if I find a male I want to keep I clone him and keep a piece in veg until I'm ready -- I put him (a small clone ) in Bloom with the girls and soon as he pops his first flower open -- back to veg -- He keep flowering for awhile in veg -- I put him in a paper bag and slap him around some once or twice a day to collect pollen-- Then bring the paper bag to the girls -- Lean her into the bag and slap her around some - or use a small paint brush to apply the pollen where U want it -- Come back a couple hours after applying pollen and mist everything -- Water kills pollen so the misting will help keep the fan from blowing pollen around !-- I pollinate about 3 days in a row - about 1 month in before they get too many pistols -- I may use that Black Star -x- Apricot Head on some my hammers depending on how it turns out --


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 30, 2019)

Afternoon coffee break here...super nice day...51* and not a cloud in sight. There is a root beer kush out there nov...maybe that is what you saw. I am looking to add some Cherry AK to my collection soon...it just sounds tasty. Do ya'll dream much using cannabis products....I notice it all but eliminates them for me and produces a more restful night without them.Hamburger night here...serving them with broccoli and pasta dish.


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Sleep like a log and wake up well rested !-- 
Root Beer Kush -- Dank Diner ?
Cherry pheno of the AK ? -- I need one too !


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2019)

novitius said:


> I learned a new word!
> 
> 
> Keef, you're right and I do want you start breeding some stuff. Mostly for fun because I've been never done it before. I'm hoping I get an ssdd male outta the 4 I popped. He will meet everybody as long as he is healthy lol. But that don't solve me wanting some of this and that, what you got over there? Yeah, some of that too please. I swear I saw some root beer weed that set me on a hunt last night.... Now I cannot find it again. It wanted to show you lol.
> ...


MMJ card or recreational state with photo id. Guy that has purple punch is pick up only in MI. If you are close, contact him and ask. I have used it a few times. Good and not so good. I separated the plants by putting them in dome cutting tray, sprayed them and watched for issues for 2 weeks


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Afternoon coffee break here...super nice day...51* and not a cloud in sight. There is a root beer kush out there nov...maybe that is what you saw. I am looking to add some Cherry AK to my collection soon...it just sounds tasty. Do ya'll dream much using cannabis products....I notice it all but eliminates them for me and produces a more restful night without them.Hamburger night here...serving them with broccoli and pasta dish.


unlikely that you don't dream, more likely you don't remember them.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> I want to see one of you guys grow an espaliered ganja tree just because that would be hilarious and everyone needs a good laugh before civilisation crumbles in a couple years !


Ok, i will try it next year. It would be great for air movement.... hm gotta think about this.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 30, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> I want to see one of you guys grow an espaliered ganja tree just because that would be hilarious and everyone needs a good laugh before civilisation crumbles in a couple years !


That’s kinda like what I have in mind but I’ll try to keep the structure flat and let the bud sites turn up to the sun...might be fun...


----------



## novitius (Dec 30, 2019)

@hollowpoint  I just got a Cherry OG above soil. Not AK but hopefully some cherry flavor and Thai influence. I dream, but they're kind of muted.

@2RedEyes and @Rosebud , I want to see some pics when it's happenin. That would be the epitome of pot freedom to me. Just growing along the fence naturally.

@umbra he's on the other side of Michigan. Larry OG is one of the best strains I've found for me. I got the purple punch because of it. That stuff was great. I wish I was better about saving some. 

@Keef I'm looking forward to when you get better internet. I'd really like to see some pics of what you bred. You have some good lineage going on.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2019)

Soundz like you need some nurse larry seeds. I might have some left, but i hope keef has some too.


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Nov -- Larry OG ?-- How about a Clone Only Medicine Woman cut bred to a Larry OG male ?-- Rose called it Nurse Larry ! - Da Nurse be alive and well and growing in the mudhole -- U would like it !-- I can't leave well enough alone so I got  NL-x- BBSL too ! --


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Last of my original seed Rose - Wait ! might be some F2 ?-- If not I'll try to keep a male if I get one - 3 - I should get a male and female !- if I do I'll keep him until I can make some NL seed !- I'll check my seed box !


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

There is a pheno of the Nurse that makes ball bud !- --I had one -- Dammest thing U ever saw !


----------



## novitius (Dec 30, 2019)

I've read about your nurse Larry Rose. I'd be grateful but Umbra gifted me some Larry with his triple Lemon cross so I may get lucky. Idk what it is about it really but it kinda covers the spectrum.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 30, 2019)

Guys! We are having thundersnow! I've seen it before but let me tell you this one is VIOLENT. it set off a car alarm down the street!
Fogey, it's headed your way, eta about 45 minutes!


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

When I was seed shopping a few months ago I ran across some weed made Orange colored bud -- I have no idea what it was called - Gas Maz or something similar--I can't find it again Anyone know what it would be ?-- 
Orange colored weed need to be orange flavored !-- Somebody need to do something bout that ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

It's the end of the world Stinky !-- The sky is falling !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 30, 2019)

Keef said:


> It's the end of the world Stinky !-- The sky is falling !



REPENT!!!!

Rotflmao!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 30, 2019)

Well, definitely  the sky is falling, I can hear hailstones pounding my dinghy under the den window. Why my autocorrect wanna say gallstones?! Now, THAT would be apocalyptic !


----------



## novitius (Dec 30, 2019)

I had a ball joint snap in thunder snow a few years ago.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 30, 2019)

That's extra creepy


----------



## novitius (Dec 30, 2019)

I guess it was a tie rod actually.... But yes, very creepy! Would you believe I had parts and tools in the vehicle when it happened though?


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Little known medical fact -- It take about 37 muscles to frown -- only take 17 or so to smile --
 Don't take none to sit there with that stoned look on your face !

Help I'm melting !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 30, 2019)

Memes...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 30, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Guys! We are having thundersnow! I've seen it before but let me tell you this one is VIOLENT. it set off a car alarm down the street!
> Fogey, it's headed your way, eta about 45 minutes!



Yep. Thundersnow/sleet/freezing rain been ongoing for over an hour. Been a really odd winter...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 30, 2019)

novitius said:


> I guess it was a tie rod actually.... But yes, very creepy! Would you believe I had parts and tools in the vehicle when it happened though?


Tools, yes.
Parts, ... um... you got a whole suspension rebuild in your trunk?!


----------



## novitius (Dec 30, 2019)

For that side lol. I was on the way to my dudes garage to put it on a lift.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 30, 2019)

Balmy 45* here in NCal this evening and I’m sitting in my garden havin a brew, a cigar and a pipe...
Today I built a 2’x2’ space next to the current grow...so I can maybe get a jump start and maybe mess with keeping a strain going for a bit...as for plumbing it’ll be just like the other...I have a SF-1000 from spider farmer to light it up...
See what we can do...


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

I like that Black and yellow box !- Looks kinda familiar - Looks like one size down from from my aero boxes - I use those 35 gallon ones -- Nice build !-- clones needed a home !


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

How many diamonds on that lid RE ?-- I got 2 kinds of 35 gallon boxes and tge lids are not interchangable -- one got a diamond pattern and thebothers a checkerboard pattern -- That's how I ended up with 34 spot cloners from the checker board aerocloners - I drilled a 2 inch hole in everyone them squares -- 35 -- use one for pump cord and air line so 34 spot cloner - filtered pump glued to a ceramic tile shoot nute water straight up thru a PVC manifold with micro sprayers-- fall back down for another trip -- Don't take long for roots to reach the reservoir- Don't know if I have to keep spraying them at that time but I do it anyway cause it pretty much changes itself from aero to DWC -- Lost power for a week during Hurricane Harvey when I ran !-- When I got back I hadn't lost a single established plant !


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

How many diamonds on that lid RE ?-- I got 2 kinds of 35 gallon boxes and tge lids are not interchangable -- one got a diamond pattern and thebothers a checkerboard pattern -- That's how I ended up with 34 spot cloners from the checker board aerocloners - I drilled a 2 inch hole in everyone them squares -- 35 -- use one for pump cord and air line so 34 spot cloner - filtered pump glued to a ceramic tile shoot nute water straight up thru a PVC manifold with micro sprayers-- fall back down for another trip -- Don't take long for roots to reach the reservoir- Don't know if I have to keep spraying them at that time but I do it anyway cause it pretty much changes itself from aero to DWC -- Lost power for a week during Hurricane Harvey when I ran !-- When I got back I hadn't lost a single established plant !


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

How many diamonds on that lid RE ?-- I got 2 kinds of 35 gallon boxes and tge lids are not interchangable -- one got a diamond pattern and thebothers a checkerboard pattern -- That's how I ended up with 34 spot cloners from the checker board aerocloners - I drilled a 2 inch hole in everyone them squares -- 35 -- use one for pump cord and air line so 34 spot cloner - filtered pump glued to a ceramic tile shoot nute water straight up thru a PVC manifold with micro sprayers-- fall back down for another trip -- Don't take long for roots to reach the reservoir- Don't know if I have to keep spraying them at that time but I do it anyway cause it pretty much changes itself from aero to DWC -- Lost power for a week during Hurricane Harvey when I ran !-- When I got back I hadn't lost a single established plant !


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

I couldn't do that again if I tried !
Triple post ?-- ain't that a record or something ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Be blueberry season before U know it !-- Is 3 - 5 gallon fermenters enough ?- They grow lots of blueberries round here !-- I better build some more ?


----------



## novitius (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm kinda disappointed in this grow. I really wanted to see some large buds but I left all that growth under the canopy on. Now I got a bunch of small ones. Maybe they'll be perfect chillum size. I might be making a bunch of extract and edibles.
I'm really stoned right now....


----------



## Keef (Dec 30, 2019)

Even with these crappy oldass lights I don't have a problem with light penetration -- I wish I could post a pic - Soon !-- Anyway they got about a week to finish and they about 16-18 inches tall -- on purpose - got a head room problem - so I grew them about the size I did the midgets -- Flipping foot tall bushed indicas that won't stretch much -- I get better lights I'll grow them bigger - If I did that with these lights it would be less than what Nov did !-- Keeping them small is the best way for me to get light penetration with these lights !--6 of them -- Looks to be maybe ounce and a half on each one ?-- maybe more ? --maybe less ? -- Now I set up the Bat Cave to do that every 2 weeks with little larger plants !


----------



## novitius (Dec 30, 2019)

I should've flipped sooner. I wanted to make sure I had rooted cuts. I could've taken my cuttings a lot closer together. I waited 2 if not 3 weeks between batches but I'm pretty well set up for a couple cycles. 818 did not clone well. Im gonna reveg like 2re on that one.

Can you stick a clone in a rapid rooter?
Edit:
Of course you can.


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 31, 2019)

novitius said:


> I'm kinda disappointed in this grow. I really wanted to see some large buds but I left all that growth under the canopy on. Now I got a bunch of small ones. Maybe they'll be perfect chillum size. I might be making a bunch of extract and edibles.
> I'm really stoned right now....


haha "I really wanted to see some large buds " is the cry of all pot farmers


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 31, 2019)

Australia is burning what is going on , death toll is rising , makes you grateful with what you have when you see so many people losing every thing , we are safe at the moment but get a chill when ever I smell smoke - I am not a religious man but  I have to say god bless the many fire fighters out there risking their lives to save others .


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 31, 2019)

Sorry to post bad vibes , must need a cone , have a great day OFC


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2019)

Just getting home from the Dead in San Fran ...


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 31, 2019)

Good Morning OFC....2019 is leaving fast!...Are you ready for the 20's?...Heck I am...I look forward to change...maybe being employed in the electronics world it is the new products or something....but I am all ways ready for a new set of instructions. Those small buds work very well nov...I like the little ones down low...just the right size for the bong bowl.Conservative by nature I guess...I smoke all the small buds first....if I am running low...I am smoking the large colas. QB we share your concern...that is a lot of brush fires going on there...stay safe and good luck!    Well that had to be a lifetime experience Umbra...hope it was a fine night out for ya....Off for the walk ...stars need gazing out there!


----------



## thegloman (Dec 31, 2019)

Good morning yall!
Day 365 of 2019!!!
I'm ready for a fresh start!
Does anybody else have big plans of staying home tonight?
Lol.  I Used to do the party Scean but Im no good after dark these days.  I'm getting old!


----------



## key2life (Dec 31, 2019)

I'll be another one who'll stay home - always called NYE "amateur hour" anyways.  We'll have the grandson over to see if he can stay up and watch the ball drop.  I'll be the one who nods off!  Old is comfortable.  Old is good!

QB - It's only natural that your mind is on the fires - where else could it be?  This is why I bang my head against the wall when some d#[email protected] politician in the States holds up a snowball to "illustrate" that climate change doesn't exist.  "Where's that global warming now, HawHawHaw???" Um, it's summer in the *Southern Hemisphere* now, genius - and it's on fire!!!  

Anyways - hang in there,man -we're with you!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 31, 2019)

Redeyes! That is a clean looking build, very cool, can't wait to see what you fill it with.

Crocket- I saw that map on the BBC last night and it's freaking terrifying. Also all the towns on the southeast coast where people were fleeing to the beach to escape the burning village; this is apocalyptic destruction on the level of the Indian Ocean tsunami but it just doesn't show any signs of letting up.

Climate change is FAKE NEWS my tush.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 31, 2019)

New years eve plans are ready to pop off- early reservations for me n the hens at a nice Italian joint with a jazz piano dude noodling away happily in the lounge, and probably in bed by 930. Gotta work in the morning and even if not, I'm too old to try to hang with the party kids. Good to get off the roads before the drunks come out.
Everyone have a great day!


----------



## novitius (Dec 31, 2019)

Morning ofc.


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

Morning OFC  !-- 
Crocket -- Sympathy for the Down Under !-- May the rains come soon !-- Stay safe !
Cold in the mudhole this morning -- Just another day while I wait for the Bat Cave -- 
Nov I hope that didn't sound like I was talking bad about your growing technique -- Quite the opposite -- I was telling what I have to do because of my old **** !
I'm with HP on little bud -- pipe full is good for me !
Need more coffee !
Last wake and bake of the Year !-- Do it right !


----------



## novitius (Dec 31, 2019)

There was no technique lol! Au natural!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 31, 2019)

Give yourself some credit, the weeds don't grow themselves! Except for crabgrass. That grows itself. Everywhere.


----------



## novitius (Dec 31, 2019)

The snow is snowing.


----------



## drcree (Dec 31, 2019)

my eyes are finally open.  mornin to everyone.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 31, 2019)

Good Morning OFC...Rain here this morning 14 day forecast more of the same
Can't let a little rain spoil a good wake and bake, let's do it !!!!


----------



## mrcane (Dec 31, 2019)

Keef do you recall the cross on this plant?
GDP X BR ??  Something  BR =Black Rose  sure would like to get that back..


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

I hate U Cane !-- Yes I remember !-- Grand Daddy Purple - x- The Black Rose -mine didn't have that color and it hermied 2nd or 3rd run !-- I got no more seed !-- It was nice smoke !
Took my little buddy Jet to the vet for his x-ray !-- He getting better - stones are smaller !-- She say keeping doing what I'm doing !-- 
Burn one for Jet !-- He a good dog but he got ADD !-- He wild !


----------



## mrcane (Dec 31, 2019)

Just lighting one up.. for jet...
Ya ended up with two of those black ones was some good smoke..


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2019)

Very early morning. Son had to work, lol. He woke me up on his way out, then the dogs started. Finished feeding them and they have been barking ever since. Other dogs in the neighborhood all barking at each other. Going back to sleep


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

Ear plugs Cuz !-- Gotta have them !-- Good night !
It was nice Cane -- I always was drawn to that dark leaf  and some color up in that bud -- Just need black leaves a pretty pink/purple bud and nice flavor !--I in love !-- Some things I'm just a sucker for and that's one !


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

Sooner or later me and Black Domina got a date !--Not just any Black Domina --  The Definitive Domina !-- Keep the look add some exotic flavor -- and that's my girl !
It don't have to be stable--I only need one !


----------



## novitius (Dec 31, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Give yourself some credit, the weeds don't grow themselves! Except for crabgrass. That grows itself. Everywhere.


Thanks SA. I had big dreams. It's all gonna be dank so it's ok. All that stuff in there is sticky. I can't wait to start chopping. Little buds are ok. I use to think of em as pocket nugs. Squish n crumble and there's a quick bowl. I kinda want to grow something that has bag appeal.
@Keef I knew what you meant dude. In a way it was a compliment, I think? At least to my lights? Lol! Man I'm looking forward to your genetics when the time comes. You have worked with some really cool stuff. I'm really excited to see you build out too! I think we all want it almost as bad as you! Things should start picking up pretty soon now, once the parties over.


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

It was a compliment Nov !- I check on your journal some - U doing fine !-- I'm ready for the party to end too !-- I'm hoping things will move right along soon -- I got a good base to start with !-- 9 sounds like a lot of girls but -- by the time I'm finished it won't be anywhere near that -- There's 3 blueberry and blueberry crosses -- I need A blueberry !-- Same with the grape crosses behind them - there 3 or 4 ?-- I need A Grape -- If something else interesting show up - I'll be watching for it -- This last group to sex though be important to me -- I'd like maybe 4 more girls - I need one them 2 triple lemons to be a girl !-- Nurse  Larry - Purple Haze - there things there I had and want back --Getting a lemon been a beech for me !-- Dammit !-- Oh !- I will have a lemon - I got more triple lemon seed and some Oregon Lemon seed too !- Give it up lemon !


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

1st blueberry chocolate but most likely not the last !-- Got a 5 cc syringe full of seed !-- Dog Will Hunt !


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

One them thangs make U go Hum???-- If U have a piece of prime rib there is an extremely high chance it came off a F1 hybrid calf !-- F1 has this thing called hybrid vigor - Where the offspring can out perform either parent !-- Beef ?-- Weed?-- hummmm ?- Could I be wrong ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 31, 2019)

I bought a new WiFi microscope...about $50 on amazon...
I keep losing my macro lens I had for my camera...this thing is like a small flashlight...hopefully I can keep it...
It’s a bit tricky to use so I think I’ll get some kinda gooseneck to securely mount it...it’s 50-1000 power so stability is needed to get a good pic...looks like I got a lotta cloudy....prolly be choppin this week...


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

There's bud pics everywhere !- I wanna see some dam roots !

Pearly white rooster spurs coming off a cut !-- I like it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 31, 2019)

I already thru out the cuts I took, just practicing this time...I be startin some after the next batch’s seed pop...


----------



## novitius (Dec 31, 2019)

Looking good 2re! I like the shot there. Not to bad for the price.


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

I need something better than that jeweller's loop -
But it works !- These sticky- icky blueberry crosses need to come down soon - the loop is what I got so it's what I'll use !
I got rooted clones and I'm reveg the bases !-- I got the calculator out and did the math -- I'm have a **** load of clones !-- Other Keef this all your fault !- We gonna need more better lights !


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Good morning OFC

42 degrees outside and sunny with no clouds.  Hummingbirds are swarming my feeders.   I guess these Ana's hummingbirds don't migrate.
There are two tree squirrels that live in a tree down by my shop.  The eat the food from a bird feeder I have on my deck.  I have named them George and Gracie.  ha ha

Sorry about Wilson Rose.  He is in good hands with you.

Marshawn Lynch is a good guy.  He helps so many people with his charities in Oakland.  It was great he could play for a bit where he grew up.  I am a fan.

It sounds like your set up is going to be awesome Redeyes.  I had a camera once that could take pics like that.  My Ipad really sucks for taking pics. 

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

I am not da Keef U looking for !-- U want Other Keef !-- He went that way !-- If U hurry maybe U can catch him !-- I hope U beat hisass --Bastid owes me money !


----------



## novitius (Dec 31, 2019)

Is there a way to post a link and have it show the page content in the text box?


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 31, 2019)

Afternoon Smokers...saw lots of folks loading up for the New Years...I stopped and grabbed a cabbage and black eyed peas...got to have some luck and green money.I will be content to watch the aftermath ...first thing tomorrow morning lol.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 31, 2019)

Nov you can do a page snip with software and just load it like any picture


----------



## novitius (Dec 31, 2019)

I guess I have to be at the desktop. Ok, thanks HP. That makes sense.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 31, 2019)

Hey there ofc, page 1234...goin to the kids house for a little New Year’s Eve family thing...daughter in laws brother home from the air force for a bit...he’s a pilot but I’m not sure what he flies...looks like more trouble in Iraq...just when my grandson is possibly headed that way...not for a few months though as he is still finishing up his training...
The whole world need a doobie break...
Got my new grow space all painted up inside and out...gotta get another pump for the new res but that’s about all that’s left to do...now what am I gonna pop...


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

Not to me Nov !-- but I don't know much about much !-- I live in this world but I got a head injury so I don't understand lots of **** !--Like it will be perfectly safe to go out on the roads tonight !-- Or I'm drive to the bar or some place and drink a bunch then get in my car and drive home ?-- So much I just don't get ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

Maybe it'll be OK RE !-- Seems like a Wag the Dog thing to me !-- Maybe things will cool off ?-- There was a hot war happening when I joined the army the 1st time -- Figured my name would end up on that wall of honor dedicated to them that died in the jungle -- but instead they said poof-- U a cop --and sent me to a year long party in Korea !-- U never know ?


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

4 Dead in Ohio ?-- That Bridge In Selma ?- The freedom riders -- the church bombings and segregation- Water fountain say "White Only " -- The diner in the Woolworth ---Back of The bus !-- The Watts riots --Lynchings -- I Remember  these things and more !-- U don't stand up for the down trodden --Who gonna stand up when they come for U ?--
Stinky say it's the end of the world ?-- No !-- We beat it back once before --we can do it again !-- The worst thing we can do is remain silent !-- Cause U have to live with what U do -- and what U don't do !

It's like Dejavu all over again !


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

Green Grass and High Tides -- Outlaws !-


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

If U remember ?-- I was looking for a low salt - low protein diet for my furry boys ?-- I sent Other Keef on a quest -- Find me a food that fits that  I can make for them !-- 
The answer I got back was -- Boudin!- no salt or very little -- get U a sausage stuffer and make it into links-- U can freeze it and get it out as needed !-- U could use a CKN and rice dish for them and put it into links !-- 
Go get high Other Keef - U did good !-- but --U better quit calling me a Dumass Cuz or we gonna fight !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 31, 2019)

Well here we go!
I'm off duty and there's a vile of dragon piss sitting here.  Hmmm.   By george, I think Ill have me some!   
Whew!   That shine its in is HOT!
No way of me telling for sure but I'm betting there's several hundred mg. THC per dose along with the extract from 1.5g. of G.T.    
Remember what the door mouse said!       Feed Your Head!


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

**** must be 170 proof or So-- Too hot ?-- I THINK SO  !- But it ain't for sipping - hit it and done !-- Did U do the dance Gloman ?-- Make me stomp the ground - turn around in cirlces and ****--  all while making  animal sounds !-
Just nod if U can hear me ?

Edit:- I took a test dose of that honey oil in a coconut oil base from cleaning up that stuff -- Took too much !-- I gotta start all over -- and measure some **** this time !---dumass !-- It don't need to be this potent either !--


----------



## novitius (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New year OFC!
Everyone be safe please. 
Who's dj tonight?


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm waiting for Umbra to tell about his D&C show !-- I been listening to some John Mayer lately -- He should have been there?--  He don't get enough credit for his ax chops !-- I been down with Dead and Company featuring John Mayer for awhile-- All Along the Watch Tower - They be kicking it !


----------



## thegloman (Dec 31, 2019)

Keef said:


> **** must be 170 proof or So-- Too hot ?-- I THINK SO  !- But it ain't for sipping - hit it and done !-- Did U do the dance Gloman ?-- Make me stomp the ground - turn around in cirlces and ****--  all while making  animal sounds !-
> Just nod if U can hear me ?
> 
> Edit:- I took a test dose of that honey oil in a coconut oil base from cleaning up that stuff -- Took too much !-- I gotta start all over -- and measure some **** this time !---dumass !-- It don't need to be this potent either !--



Hehe
Yeah it get your undivided attention for a few.  Lol
I mix mine into hot coffee/cocoa.
I call them cadillacs. 1 spoon coffee 2 spoon cocoa.     Hides almost anything!
I'm starting to get droopy eyelids and the grins.   Me n the dogs!


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

Electric Coconut Brandy - Maybe 60 proof -- right there floating around in the bottle be a couple nice decarbed buds -- Serve with a splash of pineapple juice !--


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2019)

Keef said:


> I'm waiting for Umbra to tell about his D&C show !-- I been listening to some John Mayer lately -- He should have been there?--  He don't get enough credit for his ax chops !-- I been down with Dead and Company featuring John Mayer for awhile-- All Along the Watch Tower - They be kicking it !


It's taken me all day to recover. It was a blast. Wound up getting tickets for both nights, only I'm passing tonight and son is selling extra ticket when he gets there. Tons of folks were looking for tickets last night. Across the street from the Chase center along the water front there was a Shakedown Street where all the merchandise and drugs and food and beer were. Lots of T shirts, patches, pins, glass pipes and bongs, and lots of turquoise jewelry. We partied with a few people before the show. 1st time I saw people selling balloons of NO2. They opened with Shakedown Street, but John started playing Terrapin Station, lol. Encore was Dylan's Quinn (the mighty Eskimo).


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

Good Times !- U too old for 2 nights in a row of that !-- U need to rest up !-- Gave the dogs some benadryl!-- Sounds like a war zone - ain't none of us happy about it - Make me want to shoot back


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

Hey Gloman !- U in there ?-- I think we need to make a country version of them fancy extraction machines -- Start with your still - running freeze concentrated sugar mash --Concentrate it then run it thru the still as usual -- U freeze the water in that worm box don't U ?-- Anyway the liqour flow out the worm and into another frozen worm -- In that worm is a container with an ounce of hash in it !-- Alcohol filter thru the hash in the 2nd worm  picking up the goodies - then run out the other end like the 1st worm - Run it until U hit the tail -- Put the extract in a container inside the still taking note of the volume -- Fire it up and run the still again -- Throw out the head -- When the run is done U got RSO in a bowl in the still -- I'd leave a little alcohol in it to make it easier to handle - and finish it outside the still -- Now what we gonna do with the twice distilled liqour ?-- I gots some bottles and a nice corker ?


----------



## thegloman (Dec 31, 2019)

I used to freeze the worm box but then I added 2 pass thru nipples so now I use cold water from the kitchen sink faucet going into the bottom of the worm box and warm water from the top runs out the top hose to the drain.


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

Old traditional way !-- Works Don't it ?-- Ice was melting and water warming up before the run was finished ?--


----------



## Keef (Dec 31, 2019)

Was catching up on news about Iran/Iraq-- Peace in the middle East?- Not in my lifetime !-- Lots of antisemitic attacks in New York -- They also talked about climate change and Crocket's fires in Australia -- Dudes this a messed up world we live in !- We need a new clean one ! 
Before cyclic destruction and reconstruction of society begins again !-- Planet of crossing ?-- The original "cross"-- Home of the Nephilim - disturb the planets as it draws near -- causes disasters like Noah's flood - earthquakes and drastic climate change ( see when the Sahara was green) 
We all gonna die !- No doubt!-- It's the end of the world for sure !-- U ain't gonna need it so give me all your money and stuff !-- I'll put it in a safe place !-- Never seen no U-haul behind no hurst !-- Buy yo guaranteed entry into heaven right here !


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2019)

Binge watching Twilight Zone, lol


----------



## novitius (Dec 31, 2019)

Is the rainforest still burning too? I read Africa was on fire as well. I do not know if Africa is really on fire. It seems like the whole world is on fire.

I found this


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 31, 2019)

Tonight, western mass is blanketed with a peaceful layer of wet snow. The hens and i are stuffed to the gills with italian food, Dog is snoring behind me in the comfy chair as I finish a bowl of golden lemons and a nutritious glass of potato juice, and i have to be at work in 7 hours. Bed is singing its siren song and I'm headed straight for the rocks. 
happy new year's,  old fart family. Be well : )


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 31, 2019)

It ain’t the end of the world, but earth may be resetting life...I guess it won’t be the first time...maybe some other form will be diggin is up one day and wondering...


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2019)

We've left enough waste on the planet, no wondering about it


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 31, 2019)

When cockroaches and herpes become sentient in a few million years, as the only non plant life left on the planet, they'll be wondering how the heck we, with our big ol' brains,  managed to screw ourselves this bad.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy new year folks!  S'posed to be 50 outside, its snowing like mad! Go figure!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 1, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Happy 2020!... It was quite here till midnight...then a cascade of gunfire...explosions and fireworks shattered the peace...sounded like they all had a good time. We have 34* this morning...headed to 56* for a high...increasing clouds today and 2 to 5 inches of rain moving in tomorrow. I hope for the totals to be a bit lower....river is easing up again....around 42' now....flood stage here is 48'. Humanity is not done yet....but we have hit a new bump in the road...we keep proving there is no cure for stupidity....HotDog...we got a whole New Year in front of us...plans...I do not make yearly plans in advance...cuts down on disappointments and legal matters. I do have thoughts of the cannabis we will all grow this year...I am drooling now.Wake...Bake...live 2020!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 1, 2020)

In Kilgore Trout's "Venus on the Half Shell"... After Earth is destroyed in a cleansing by a superior species.....the sole surviving earthling Simon Wagstaff searched the universe to answer his question of...why do we live to only suffer and die?...He finds the oldest race in the Universe...who happens to be cockroaches and Bingo is the oldest of them...he actually knew the creator. When asked the question....his answer was....why not?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 1, 2020)

Good morning yall!
HAPPY NEW YEAR!
It started off good but when I went up to take care of my aunt she was fired up and loaded for bear, waiting for someone to argue with.  lol.  God love her, she's struggling, but it ain't easy always being the bad guy.   No good deed goes unpunished.  lol
  Lets see if we can reset with a bit of lambs bread. 
OH.......And by the way...........I'm a LEGAL Grower now!!!!  (even if my plant count Is high)   that's a separate fine.
I SWEAR I never thought I'd live long enuff to see the day.
The fight ain't over, but we WINNING!
Now we gotta change our southern brothers laws!


----------



## zigggy (Jan 1, 2020)

HAPPY NEW YEAR,,,,,,my wish for the new year is to work less and smoke more ,,,,,stay safe and be well my friends


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 1, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Good morning yall!
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> It started off good but when I went up to take care of my aunt she was fired up and loaded for bear, waiting for someone to argue with.  lol.  God love her, she's struggling, but it ain't easy always being the bad guy.   No good deed goes unpunished.  lol
> Lets see if we can reset with a bit of lambs bread.
> ...




Its baby steps Gman...but at least they are taking them...Alabama made a bit of progress...but the LEO's there were quick to point out "we are still enforcing illegal possession of cannabis".....do not want to loose their cash cow maybe? Louisiana pushed ahead with Hemp production changes...its little but just seeing a field of Hemp may soften the public view of the plant. I will take anythng they throw out there...kinda see it as a 5 year plan in this area for change. They fight any change here...good or bad...been that way for 160 years or so...their eyes are still covered.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

Morning OFC  -- My new years resolution - Survive the year !
I think a long time ago all the smart humans packed up and moved to another planet -- We the descendents of the short bus people who stayed here !-- 
Yeah weed be legal here one day but by then I could be dead -- So catch me if U can !- Prohibition is all I've ever known !-- Here's your finger !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year OFC!

It sounds like you had an epic time at the Dead show in SF Umbra.  I am jealous.
It is awesome you are smoking and growing legal weed Gloman!

I am looking forward to 2020 being an awesome year.

Enjoy New Years day friends.


Edit: SP


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

Plans for 2020 ?-- It is my belief that when Texas congress convenes about a year from now they will change MJ law - No one can predict what that change will look like -- I'd like to be legal one day but I don't count on it !-- I'm work like I got a chance anyway !-- This time next year I expect to have the bugs worked out on a little hidden production grow -- I had wanted to run the grow end of a legal dispensary -- Hook up with some people planning on getting in on the Green Rush when it come to Texas -- Help me defray grow cost and help keep me from having to sell to survive -- but -- Truth be known ?--I can do just fine on my own !-- It is just riskier !-- I was gonna build me a Texas weed family working toward a common legal dispensary goal -- Probably still will but it probably be a street weed family --
Rule # 1 -- Don't get caught !-- Rule #2 -- Protect your grower  !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

Not really intrested in having someone's permission to grow 5 or 6 plants !-- I survive prohibition and U gonna make things easier by putting more fish in the pond-- Why I want to suddenly jump up and change ?-- Put my name on a list so U can pick me up later ?-- Go ahead !-- Last name - Meoff !--
I'm a pot farmer !-- This is what I do !-- BITE ME !
I'm probably gonna need some lawyer money put up ?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 1, 2020)

Well.......on closer inspection my previous claim was Wrong.
The Apricot Head is a boy.  
 I'm thinking about collecting his pollen and dusting the hemp with it.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

Gloman --I'll have look up the chapter and verse but I'm pretty sure using that high class pollen on some hemp is a sin ! 

Go- Go -- Jonny B. Goode


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year OFC. Went to bed early, so I'm up early. Normally here, there are guns being fired instead of fireworks. None of that this year. Dogs didn't freak out and hide in the closet. Actually, the place they feel safest, inside my grow tent. I have learned to put up a baby gate in the doorway to keep them out. But, no issues this year. I went to bed at 10 and nothing woke me or the dogs up. Somehow I managed to mess my hand up. Really hurting this morning. bent middle finger and ring finger beyond their normal range of motion a substantial amount, lol.
At the Dead show, guy sitting next to us, big grower from Humboldt. We had an amazing conversation about weed. He grew up in Camden, NJ and we had enormous amount in common. My first Dead concert was Watkins Glen race track in Watkins Glen, NY in 1973. It had more people than Woodstock at over 600,000. It was my first time doing lsd. It was a sugar cube with an eye dropper dropping 1 drop on it. Same exact thing, the sugar cube and eye dropper all over again. The new year begins where another has left off, the circle is unbroken and never ending. We are living what will be written in History books; about weed, about weather, about politics, about humanity.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

Memories of good times can never be taken from U !--
U know that 4 part - 16 plant bloom rotation I was planning on setting up at the Bat Cave ?-- Redid my math !--4 part - 24 plant bloom rotation !
Here's your finger !

Life and times of the Prohibition Era Pot Farmer !-- Must be a book here somewhere ?
We living history !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

Back in the day when they Openned up the Oklahoma territory to settlement -- Some seen it coming and snuck in ahead of the whistle and started setting up !-- I consider myself of a kindred spirit to them Oklahoma Sooners !-- When the whistle blows ?-- I'm already be set up and running !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

U don't want to take much of this here --"Coconut Earl"--
(coconut oil with RSO dissolved in it)-- **** make U do the crab walk !-- 1st buzz of 2020-- I think I'm doing it right !
I need some more coffee - chilly and damp out there !--Like a war zone around here last night - Guns - firecrackers and some big boom  that shook the trailer !-- Me and the dogs be wore out !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

That CBD craze is off the charts down in Texas  !-- Wonder  what would they think about the real deal like Ole Earl here ?-- I should be able to adjust the CBD/THC ratio soon as I can test ?-- Ole Keef got something for yo happyass Texas !


----------



## novitius (Jan 1, 2020)

Morning OFC! Happy New Year! I heard zero gunshots!!! Zero!  Amazing. I had a splendidly uneventful evening and a great surprise too. I couldn't have asked for a better evening. Hopefully it's a portent of the coming year. I can handle uneventful and good surprises!


----------



## novitius (Jan 1, 2020)

Starting the wake n bake with wedding cake.


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2020)

1 of my favorites


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

They might be ready on the 8th ?-- Maybe the 10th ?-- seeing only cloudy and still some clear ! -- 3 aero boxes in veg putting them dirt plants to shame !-- I got one with rooting cuts -- Using one as a grower and it's getting crowded -- Other one got the unsexed plants in it -- Had to spread them out some !-- Purple Mimosa !-- Got 4 - Come on baby ---daddy need that Mimosa citrus with purple flowers !- I know U got it in U !-- Don't make me get back into the seed !-- Just give me what I want ! - 2 healthy triple lemon -- Give it up lemon !-- NL - PH -- Yeah I got that !-- SD-x- BBSL - get yo old Big Pink *** up in here !-- PH-x- BBSL -- Give me that Magenta Madness back and won't be no trouble ?
Gonna have to hold them off until I got the room in bloom after these come down !-- Already topped some - There will be my 5 cuts when they show !-- but when that happens ?-- 4 girls - ( or more)-- 5 cuts each ?-- I'm need another box !--
The grower getting crowded so have to be divided soon -- Some more  in the cloner need to go into a grower-- Another box !-- Ain't my 1st rodeo but **** bout to get wild up in here !-- Gonna need more better lights !--Open da chute !

Edit:-- Forgot about the 2 Golden Ticket -x- Box of Chocolate - Come home girl ! -- I miss U !


----------



## novitius (Jan 1, 2020)

I have pistils turning color. I'm supposed to be looking at the 18th from the flip for the window. But it usually takes a little longer. I'm seeing cloudy already on some girls in there on main colas. I might be taking them bit by bit.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

Took a good look at the blueberry crosses coming down soon -- Talked to the nephew about where to cut if U want to reveg -- He say let's revegg them all ?-- Sure mane !- We can do that !-- Need to do something with that revegg White Indica-- She root bound in a 5 gallon bucket !-- Look like a dense green beach ball on top a 5 gallon bucket -- I ain't up potting that thing yet !-- U got to hold her back sometimes --Got some her clones in bloom right now !-- Learning the true meaning of a mother plant -- What dahell am I gonna do with that Mother ?

I call it WI because it fits on my labels -- It's a production plant -- do everything easy !-- Heavy producer !-- Mom was The White - x- Nepal Indica-- Another one of Umbra's !-- Then my boy Waldo (BBSL)--got up on it !-- Waldo did me right !-- The WI didn't need any help - but Waldo was there - she was there - Little bubbly - some mood lighting -- Blues playing softly in the back ground -- Waldo was a dog !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

(Nurse Larry -x- BBSL )-x- BOC ?-- Why would U do such a thing and what would U expect ?-- Look I was high !- **** happens sometimes when U high !-- That be a fine example of that very thing --
Them midgets I had maybe 6 per box - 2 boxes per square meter --Maybe a dozen varieties --  Waldo was there -- The girls was tempting him with all they girlie parts and stuff - -- I don't blame him !-- but it take awhile to grow out that many crosses !--
Then Mazar-I-Sharif gave him a son !-- Daddy got a knack for up grading everything -- Mom the giant indica of Lebonese Blond Hash fame-- Used that boy on SR91 and Barney's Farm Night Shade -- Some Jacked up Giant Indica Texas hash plant is what I'm thinking -- Gloman growing the NS -- No wait he got NS -x- BBSL and I got SR 91-x-(MZR -x-BBSL)-- Give me a head ache !- Where my pipe !-- Earl !-- Where U at ?-- Other Keef I told U start writing **** down !-- I can't member everything !-


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

Gloman save some that Apricot Head pollen !-- U know how we do --long distance breeding -- it has happened before !-- Supposed to be a limb breaker -- We put it on some my hammers !---Like that White Indica !-- I got one almost a month into bloom ?--We figure something out !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm planning on collecting as much as I can of it.    It don't take much to go a long way.
Sin or not I'm going to cross into the S.R.1 hemp and see if I can create another medicine plant like Frank's Gift.
Hemp is very mold resistant.  If I can breed some THC into the 17-21% CBD hemp it would be a contender for outdoor growing here in Illinois.
I chose Super Rich 1 hemp becouse it has been tested throughout the Midwest including Illinois near my place with great success and reliable CBD content averaging 17-21%.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

Cuz if I zent U a pic would U know how to post it !-- It just times me out before it will upload !-- If U can't no problem !
Send U a pic of the blueberry !


----------



## novitius (Jan 1, 2020)

Apricot Head x White Strawberries?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 1, 2020)

This is a forward for keef:


6 blueberry and blueberry crosses all about that size -- Grape a month behind !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks Gloman !-- I can't seem to get away from midgets yet !-- That is Stacked Blueberries -- 2 from Umbra - I couldn't decide which I liked better so I crossed them-- 
(GDP-x-BPU)-x- (BPU-X-B.B.)
and there she be !-- She still bulking up - I think about 10 days +/- !


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2020)

Looking good Keef. She does well for you


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

Just stacked your **** Umbra !-- I got the wrong one out - there's 3 blueberry girls and one got some nice purple color -- So I threw out my blueberry clones and replaced them with cuts from the purple pheno !-- They rooted !-- Can't help but be blueberry !--
I plan to go a bit bigger with them in veg before they go to bloom at most a foot taller ?-- 6 of them every 2 weeks
I'm bout to set up to crank it out !--


----------



## novitius (Jan 1, 2020)

That's looking like dank Keef! There's a ton of bud on her.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

Apricot Head -x- White Strawberries -- How I go about placing a pre order for some them seed ?- I think I would like that ?-- I got this Black Star -x- Apricot Head and I like the way it looks !--
That's not the best dirt Nov  !-- I can do better in water !-- These need some Humic/fulvic acid - Bud gonna be hard enough but we like them rock hard thangs !


----------



## novitius (Jan 1, 2020)

That's the miracle grow??? Holy sheep piles.


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2020)

LOL, Keef you know what to expect. This is Nov's first go with my stuff, he has no idea.


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

Mostly Miracle Grow -- Flushed da **** out of it before I even started -- and on occasion !-- If I'm be in dirt I'm need some FFOF !- and a little super soil - Maybe!-- The experience is pushing me toward recirculating drip and drain -- 4 long  low narrow ( maybe one foot square )- tables -- 6 grow spots in each -- separate res on each --
Drip my nute solution thru the plants with a drip ring -- RE Style !- let it run thru the roots into the box and down to the res on the low end for another trip -  I do like keep wet and dry seperate -- I probably use baked clay balls in some 4 or 6 inch aero baskets -- with a neoprene collar -- on top the nute ring -- Keep my humidity under control with a.c. only !-- Harvest one those drip and drain boxes every 2 weeks - fill it back up from veg and roll that wheel !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

No idea Umbra !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

For a cloner it's about that one single plant -- Gives U consistency !-- That blueberry gonna be the same blueberry everytime -- but 1st tbere's 3 blueberry from seed -- I cloned the purple one -- I'll have to keep all 3 separate and identified until I see what they got !-- So reveg all 3 !--If one of the plain ones is a badass blueberry muffin ?-- I throw the purple cuts out and get me some of them !- It can be a long complicated process !-- U got to know what everything is -- Even if U stoned off yourass which happens !- Big labels !


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

The 3 blueberry and 2 Blueberry Chocolate I gotta work out but there's one of them AK Thangs -- (AK-x- BBSL)- x- (BPU-X-B.B. )-- 1st plant resulting from slamming the terp dominate BBSL and BPU-X-B.B. into each other !-- If it comes out anything other than blueberry or that earthy hash -- I be back in those seed !- I'm looking for sparks that are not like mom or dad on the terp tip !- potency is not in doubt !-- Even if the 1st on comes out like mom or dad don't mean they all will !-- So I keep it alive --but I'll need more to know !- at least 3 girls !-- alive at the same time ! -- I don't know any other way !-- Once U got your girls cut out and start cloning it gets easier !--


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 1, 2020)

Looking good keef, you are stuck on little ones huh?!  I walked into the garden this evening, about an hour ago actually and my lone Glue plant has decided all at once to fall over from the weight of her buddage.  1st world problems, right?


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 1, 2020)

Gday OFC nice buds there Keef I thought you were a water warrior , still got it happening in soil by the looks ,Congrats Gman I don't think ill see the day when its legal here ,it was decriminalized here for couple months a few years back but then the government changed hands and the went backwards , saw this gadget on e bay looks like it would be handy for looking for bugs Have great day OFC


----------



## Keef (Jan 1, 2020)

Crocket in the house !- Fires getting any better Cuz ?-- U right I'm a water pharmer - Nephew wanted to grow in dirt so I set him up -- I've been without transportation in the mudhole so I had to teach about using the right kind of dirt -All dirt ain't the same - U can't just substitute any dirt - That 1st batch turned out OK but next 2 bags of - "Organic dirt" ain't working for weed !-- Dirt grow is crashing - -  I got it all backed up in water !-- Things in flux around here - Nephew changing jobs and moving -- I got what I came for in aero -- I think he want to leave everything up and running here until he can set up elsewhere !-- Might better get some that FFOF like Keef said?-
Nick bloom got 4 ft of head room -- Did what I had to do !
We coming on up bigger soon !
Raining in the mudhole tonight !- Starting to get cold -- Brought me some cabbage - Said thank U and put that stanky **** outside ! -- I like brussels sprouts but only eat cabbage as cole slaw -- KFC cole slaw !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 1, 2020)

I just bought this one...it works pretty good but you need to stabilize it so I’ve ordered a gooseneck for it...
Here is a picture I took the other day holding it by hand... expect to take a better pic when the camera is stabilized...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PVMRZQH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 1, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I just bought this one...it works pretty good but you need to stabilize it so I’ve ordered a gooseneck for it...
> Here is a picture I took the other day holding it by hand... expect to take a better pic when the camera is stabilized...
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PVMRZQH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> View attachment 257554


frosty


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 2, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Rainy cool morning here today...this is a all day rain event...a little sub tropical action out of the Gulf...ones like this are famous for putting 20 inches down along the TX/LA State line. But this time it is our turn...most of the rain is East of the LA/MS State line. Nice looking hooch you got there Keef...the Diner is going to be well stocked. Off for a wet walk...enjoy your day!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 2, 2020)

Weather update....Finished walk but there is a 12 to 14 kt wind out there...jeans are wet from knees to boot level from it blowing in under the umbrella...true Forrest Gump sideways rain!..Now thunder is rumbling...its a nice day in the neighborhood !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Morning OFC!
Same here HP - drizzle !-- Same here except the walk !- It's dark wet and cold -- Not going for a walk in dat **** !-- Dog won't even go outside yet !-- I ask Jet if he wanted to go outside he threatened to bite me so we good !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Outta caps !-- but Earl was there -- Gonna make me up a big bottle today -- Soon as I look up how much RSO to how much coconut oil -- That's a joke !- as much or little as U want !-- I don't want it to melt me  but I want it strong enough to be effective -- 1 gram of RSO in a cup of oil ?
I don't know !-- It's not like Coconut Earl got a recipe yet !
We working it out !- Kicks in quicker than caps too !
I'm need some more coffee !-- See if Jet will share the electric blanket !-- He like me he not a nice dog when U wake him up !-- We may have to fight over the electric blanket !-- Soon as I make another cup of coffee !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Still trying to work things out in my mind about this grow -
Things need to slow down some - Bloom almost ready for harvest - got no more room --  Box of seed plants demanding to be sexed - Need another grower box in veg - don't have room for it until the box with seed plants goes to bloom for sexing -- Time to get into the cloner and keep the best --leave the rest !--Keep the best couple clones of each variety-- Make some more room for more !-- Might be time to change the box res in all them too!-- Come on Bat Cave -- Where U at ?-- This Chaos need some Order !--
U guys saw that small plant Gloman posted for me ?- That's about the size I was running at the beach - I can get about 6 that size in a 35 gallon aero box -( about half a square meter )- My 4 part rotation over there was 2 bloom boxes ( a square yard /meter ) every 2 weeks -- Up to 6 in each box) -- they could be all the same or 12 different varieties !-- Looking forward to growing them bigger but that rotation sure produced a lot of variety in a harvest !-- The thing about a rotation is that veg is the heart of the system -- If the plants aren't ready on time the rotation crashes- Bloom might be the money shot but it don't work unless veg can feed it !--

Edit:-- So maybe I got about a dozen of these box/pump/ light systems put up -- Only using 3 here --but I got some lights in bloom --maybe I just set back up with them at the Bat Cave for now ? - Just need a better fill and empty method for the boxes at res change --- Oldass Mars Hydro 300 watt lights starting to go bad one at a time -- I could run 1 - 1,000 watt light over 2 boxes-- Light say it  cover a square yard ?- 2 boxes --here's your square yard !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

A plan was all coming together in my mind then I remembered he want to reveg them blueberries-- Got dammit !-- Other Keef we gotta hang more Lights !-- Ain't no other way ! -- Plant count ?- --How da "F" should I know ?-- U count them ! - **** all over the place !-- Dam !- I thought I could do it with the lights I got hanging- Ain't gonna work When U add the revegges !-- New Plan !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 2, 2020)

Keef
I don't know if this will be right for you, but my rule of thumb is 3cc rso to 1oz coconut oil.
Depending on the strength of the rso I adjust it from there.   That way 1 dropper is usually enough


----------



## key2life (Jan 2, 2020)

Happy New Year, OFC!  

Rainy and gloomy here in Jawja - getting the same wraparound Gulf moisture that was being discussed earlier.  Actually made it to see the ball drop on NYE, and spent all day yesterday with my new best friend, GG#4!  Plan to do the same today, too.  Stay Frosty!!


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks Gloman -- I'm shooting for a 1 cc dose !-- I don't need to take it down to dropwise !-- Yo Cuz I was just in the grow and took a couple pics -- I'm send them to U - If U can post them fine if not fine -- I'll be getting a WIFI spot or something at the new place and I'll post them myself !-- I talk about the grow but U guys never see pics lately -- We gonna fix that soon !


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Foggy and cold


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Yo Key ! -- Umbra !-- Let's do this day !
Gloman - This really good RSO -( probably somewhere between 60&70 % THC) --  A dose like U said would be way too strong !


----------



## novitius (Jan 2, 2020)

Morning OFC. It's cold. I think cbd made it worse? Inflammation went away but I could feel burning discs... Topped with wedding cake and I couldn't even operate the self checkout machine at the grocery store! I was wrecked. This is why you guys are breeding high thc to high cbd? You all be crazy. Imma need the slow lane on that stuff for a few days. 
 I really like the wedding cake. Man it tastes good and will kick your butt. It tested high too. 
 I snipped a good size nug from the BoC. It's above the lights drying. I'm a horrible judge of bud size on a plant. Take it off and I'm pretty darn accurate with my hand. That nug I pulled gonna weigh around 2 grams. In the plant it looked like .5. I'm silly. Always more to learn around the corner!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 2, 2020)

Here's some more pics from Keef


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2020)

Son is having reaction to his oral surgery and his face is very swollen and jaw is locking up on him. His dog has pink eye and is going to the Vet today. Both of them are down today, Nurse umbra to the rescue. Nothing pressing at work


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey Nov there is that ?--- I like'm mixed but I want to do the mixing !-- Like I said if people love thier CBD drops and they do -- Wait until they try the real thing -- with THC and CBD -- Earl kick they *** !-- U think I maybe could ride the coat tails of this CBD crazy and then blind side them with the real McCoy ?-- I could do some 1 to 1 CBD/THC -- all the way up to 5/1 -- 3/1 Might be the sweet spot !-- or maybe 1/3 ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

It sent doubles again Gloman ?- Was supposed to be only 3 !- Thanks Cuz !
My cloner and a grower box -- The roots are a pic inside the grower box -- Then the unsexed plants in the box with the rest of the grow !-- Say it together now -- Keef what U gonna do with that big  Mother in the back ground ?-- I do not know !

I do know why the plants in the grower look droopy and already fixed it !-- Any idea what it was ?
PH of 7.5 do that !-- Some hardier and can stand more than others -- We headed back to 6.4


----------



## novitius (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice roots. 
Maybe it was just me being exhausted yesterday but I was wrecked. Utterly dumbfounded and not good for anything.
I guess by simple math I made a 4/1 mix. I know that's not accurate. When you add two products you don't get what the labels add up to. There's some loss in the carry over I guess. I think I saw a formula for it somewhere. But it had me and a dude in the parking lot in the same boat.


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Nov in a dose with coconut oil U got 2 variables - ratio of oil to THC - and amount that equals a dose -- None of us can measure THC/CBD yet except the free state people who can send it to a lab -- My math goes like this on the RSO and coconut oil--
Good RSO maybe 60-70% THC ? -- so 1 gram should have 600-700 milligrams of THC in it ? - a dose for me is probably close to 15 mg. --- So if I put one part (1cc.) RSO in 100 parts of oil (100 cc. )- That should put the THC at about 6 or 7 mg per cc ?- I could live with a 2 cc. Dose .


----------



## novitius (Jan 2, 2020)

I am under the impression that RSO would be closer to  >90% but like you said, we ain't got a way to test except by experience


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Took 3 cc. of this test batch -- Heavy dose !-- If I was gonna make this with out an extract ?-- I would decarb the weed in a jar - then barely cover the weed in the jar in coconut oil -- after some shaking or stirring - filter it and use that oil on a 2nd batch of weed -- adding only enough fresh oil to cover the weed -- after it cools and been shook or stirred some - Filter it and bottle your medicine !-- Might be 1 cc dose ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Nov I base that 60-70 % THC on labels from hash oil carts - Rosin press oil and RSO should be close to the same % THC  ?- It's all I got to go on ?


----------



## novitius (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm not sure. I think the alcohol removes more thc than the squishing due to chemical bonding? Like I said, it's just from what I've been told or been led to believe!


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2020)

Keef said:


> Nov I base that 60-70 % THC on labels from hash oil carts - Rosin press oil and RSO should be close to the same % THC  ?- It's all I got to go on ?


Regular black tar RSO maybe 70%. But refined and filtered honey oil is substantially higher


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2020)

chlorophyll is a large molecule that is included with regular RSO. By doing a sub zero ethanol extraction, the molecule is too large to be extracted at that temp. Much cleaner extraction to begin with. It's all about polar vs non polar solvents and their attributes.


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

That explains the stupid look on my face !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

I think my face is melting ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Getting high for research ?- Somebody got to do it !-- I Ain't that high --I can still function -- I could probably drive ?--If I didn't get lost on the way to the car ?-- Stay away from the pipe Other Keef -- Look at U ?-- - U should be ashamed of yourself !-- Drooling old stoner !--

Edit :-- and bring me a box of assorted donuts and Kolaches !-and some OJ !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 2, 2020)

novitius said:


> Nice roots.
> Maybe it was just me being exhausted yesterday but I was wrecked. Utterly dumbfounded and not good for anything.
> I guess by simple math I made a 4/1 mix. I know that's not accurate. When you add two products you don't get what the labels add up to. There's some loss in the carry over I guess. I think I saw a formula for it somewhere. But it had me and a dude in the parking lot in the same boat.



I know this doesn’t necessarily apply to RSO but I use this calculator to get in the ballpark of a dose in edibles...It’s still an estimate considering you don’t really know the amount of thc or cbd in your weed unless it’s tested...I’ve just used the average for a particular strain as my estimate...but it accounts for the medium you use as well as the number of doses in your recipe...easier to use something like this than doing the math while stoned...


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

With this coconut oil extract whether it was from RSO or just a plain coconut oil extract from weed  -- I take what I think will be a big dose for me just guessing -- Get too high then take less next time until I zero in on a good dose for me -- I could take a small dose and work up but where's the fun in that ?- Once I figure out my dosage I cut that in half for regular people !-- Once I know that dosage I can use it in any edible recipe and even if I don't know the numbers - I'll know about how much to add and how many doses that should be !

Edit :-- It ain't math !-- It's Kentucky windage !-- Somewhere about there ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 2, 2020)

I don’t trust Kentucky, look who they elected as senator...


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

I can't fault that logic !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Still wet and drizzly out there !-- Me and Earl listening to SRV and Santana doing "Coal Train "!-- I'm good !- Don't need to be up and about anyway !-- Making coffee was a whole nother experience !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Got a message from the ex - She dealing with the Realtors and financing -- Said looked like they were finishing up -- Buy the Bat Cave for dat old vet -- Let him get back to what he do !-- Apparently I am a pain in the *** !-- but I'm good at it !
Now where da Bat Cave got dammit ?-- The plants - dogs and I -- We need a home !

Squeaky wheel gets the grease ?-- U should here me squeak!


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Nurse told me once -- U beech - whine and complain like woman !-- I said - I learnt it from y'all !-- but I"m good at it !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 2, 2020)

Keef said:


> Thanks Gloman -- I'm shooting for a 1 cc dose !-- I don't need to take it down to dropwise !-- Yo Cuz I was just in the grow and took a couple pics -- I'm send them to U - If U can post them fine if not fine -- I'll be getting a WIFI spot or something at the new place and I'll post them myself !-- I talk about the grow but U guys never see pics lately -- We gonna fix that soon !


Lol
1 dropper =1ml.
1ml.=1cc
1oz = 30ml.


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

I get high !-- Ain't my fault !- I get confused easy !-- Doing math when U high should be against the law anyway !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 2, 2020)

Afternoon Folks....Coffee and cannabis break...still got rain and thunder..about 2 inches so far. Lemon Hashplant in the bong...good day here sales wise...people indoors due to weather and buying. I hope everyone is comfy and flying high!


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Pretty steady rain here too HP !-- Not much thunder just steady rain !-- 

Math ?
If I put 1 gram of RSO in 30 mils of oil -- 700-800 mg of THC -
Say 800 Divided by 30 mils ?-- Close to 25 mg of THC per mil !-- Dude I wanna party with U !-- That would make me catatonic!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 2, 2020)

It has moved to Tropical down pour now...ran the gutters over on my home just now.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi People.. I have been busy and tired. Hope all of you are well. I used to make the old black rso, now we do feco...same thing but cleaner. I went to the dentist today and have been freezing ever since. I think our puppy is potty trained. She gets her cast off tomorrow. She is a delight. She is a sweet love. In the 40s here that is mild. We had a tumbleweed armageddon. Made the news.. Roads closed for 10 hours.. Crazy I need to make some feco, but i don't want too. My babies are tiny for 4 weeks from popping the seed. Stinkey, I haven't forgotten your pics. 
Peace out ya'll


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey guys, smoking some Glue that I jarred back on the 1st of Oct.  This is some smooth stuff.  World of difference between the stuff I look at every day and the stuff I see once a week.  I'm Getting ready to harvest So I been cleaning the veg room and getting ready to do the dry.  Also been taking some pictures of the setup since its empty.  Thinking about another grow journal so I figured why not start from the harvest of one and the moving around and stuff.  Anyways, I was cleaning and found another pile f buds just lying on the floor. Probably broke em off when I was taking them off the line.  I am after all a klutz


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 2, 2020)

I’ll sign up for your grow journal Nick, I’m always ready to learn somethin...
Rose, is feco different than RSO or just a different handle...I mean is the process the same?
Sounds like it’s still using grain alcohol as a solvent...though I guess there are a number of solvents that have been used...


----------



## novitius (Jan 2, 2020)

I'll be looking for your journal too Nick. You're build thread was off to a good start the last time I saw it.


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Nick I found da plane !-- Hummel - Ultracruiser -- I would look good in one them puppies !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Ultralight need no licsense - has to be under 284 lbs single pilot and go no faster than 55 knots !-- I guess they mean when U get it and before U go to work on it ? --Gonna need a bigger engine and better prop !-- 55 knots my*** !


----------



## novitius (Jan 2, 2020)

Why you wanna fly in something made out of ceramic??


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

One day I'm have to try one those grow tents like y'all use - Don't know why but y'all  doing it so  maybe I should try ?--
I just hang lights from the ceiling and put my boxes under them ! --Grow in an open room  right out in front of God and everybody ! -- I always wonder how y'all keep them tents cool -- buncha tech ?-- $50 box -- hang a light over it turn the window a.c. on and done !-- That's how I do !-- keep the wet side of the plant in the box and no exposed water to jack with Rh !- never gets too humid and I know how to raise it !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Looking at the wrong plane Nov !-- 1st all metal ultra light !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2020)

RE, I used to make RSO where i used all the plant material and it was indeed black. Took forever. Then we learned feco, which is freezing everything:  the jars, the decarbed pot, the Everclear and did a quick 3-minute wash, we did the same pot 2 washes then got new pot and did it again. It is much cleaner.


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2020)

Mine is very similar. I'm using a 5 gallon bucket with the 190% and some dry ice to get in the -50* F range. Put trim in a brewing bag that I normally use for beer. Steep it like a tea bag and squeeze it out. I can do lbs at a time this way.


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Maybe make dry ice hash - feco the keif-- then vacuum filter with that celite stuff -- Then put that in your evaporator / still and cook your alcohol off ? -- I don't play by the rules -- I make **** up as I go !-- It's where U going!-- Not how U get there that matters !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

U a dog Umbra !- I been wondering how U make large quantities of RSO !-- I see it now !- Love the dry ice trick - save a lot of time !


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2020)

Ok you already know I take the trim and dry ice and make kief. Then I take the used trim and throw that in the bag for the ethanol bucket, so I get both from the trim. I mix some of the honey oil or FECO in with the kief and then press it. Makes for good hash. The FECO can be consumed in edibles or smoked or vaped


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Yep - makes perfect sense -- U know there's still goodies on the weed after dry ice hash so makes sense to wash it with alcohol !-- I like it !- Sounds like an efficient process !


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2020)

Now you and the 100's of people who come here and read this thread know, not much of a secret, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Yeah but knowing about something and being able to do it be different things ! -- U not gonna jump up and- Do what Umbra do !-- U can try ?-- Most dis weed **** seems to have a learning curve ?-- We've talked about making liqour too and if U don't know what U doing U can kill people !-- Same with weed ask ole Freon guy !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 2, 2020)

I press new fresh bud but i use a shaker Umbra put me on to to get kief.   No place around here to get dry ice


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

U can probably find directions for blasting with butane here too !-- Don't mean U should give it a try !-


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 2, 2020)

I done that........once


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Grocery stores in Texas carry dry ice !- Up by the door at Wal-Mart!-- I don't know what it's for !-- I'm just doing what I was told - get dry ice !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Nick -- That gallon EM1 jug and that screen pan do alright -- Put some dry ice in it and shake it out on a glass table - They say don't blast with butane in the house so people go in the garage where the gas hot water live and close the door so no one see what they doing !-- BIG BOOM !


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2020)

I get my dry ice at the grocery store


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm starting to figure out this ultralight airplane **** !-- 284 lbs - 55 knots -- Hold up !-- No canopy ?- -Then why U sell a canopy kit ?-- So that's the way it is ?-- What other props and engines fit this plane ?-- 45 horsepower ?-- Naw we can do better than that !-- I'm need more bigger engine !- better prop - U got one with variable pitch ?--and a canopy !-- I grok your dam rules !-- I get it home U got no more say in what I do to it ?
Ultra light cost maybe 17,000 new - I be wanting a used one !-- Some low as $5,000 !-- How many pounds that be ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Get one them Rotax snow mobile engines - and jack it up ?
Dirt bike engine ?--4 stroke 250 cc ?-- Bigger ?-- already established that once I get it home I can do what I want !- Have to reballance it if the engine's heavier !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

I don't know about a motorcycle engine -- U come across the tree tops shifting gears - Everybody gonna know that ain't no stock engine ?

Edit :-- U don't ask them how much weight it will carry Other Keef !- Do that and U telling on yourself !---We figure that out later !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 2, 2020)

Not here.  Closest dry ice is from the local ice house 70 miles away.  I ain't that motivated.  I just turn my trim into infused coconut oil and eat it.


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

Nick that'll work just fine !

Seems to me a fellow should be able to order dry ice online and have it delivered ?- they ship me frozen seafood with some dry ice on it !- keep the seafood fill that Styrofoam shipping cooler up with dry ice and send it to ....


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

These overhead cabinet doors in this trailer probably knock a lesser man out ?--- This head been conditioned by banging it into lights !-- but -- That's gonna leave mark?-- nice knot too ?-- I had worse injuries on my eyeball !--Dam !- make me see spots !-

Got the 1st aid kit out !- 1st aid kit is a test tube with a joint and 2 kitchen matches in it with a rubber stopper !' Label say -- in case of emergency : break glass ! - I just took the stopper out !


----------



## Keef (Jan 2, 2020)

RE -- Sorry Cuz !- Looks like he just started a war with Iran !- US air strike killed high ranking Iranian military leader !
Hellova way to say don't pay attention to the impeachment look at something else instead ?


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 3, 2020)

Shoulda just glassed the whole country.  I left the airport in Tehran on November 4th 1979 in a 737 being chased down the runway by a Toyota with a machine gun in the bed.  I got no love for that country


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 3, 2020)

Feel free to delete this but laugh first.!One day, Paul complained to his friend, "You know, my elbow is killing me. I guess I should see a doctor."
"Don't do that!" said his friend. "There's a computer at the drug store that can diagnose anything, quicker and cheaper than a doctor. Simply feed the computer a sample of your urine and it will diagnose your problem for only bucks."
Paul figured he had nothing to lose, so he filled a jar with a urine sample and walked to the drug store. Then, he poured the urine sample into the computer and deposited bucks. The computer started making some noise and a number of lights started flashing. After a brief moment, out popped a small slip of paper which read:
"You have tennis elbow. Soak your arm in warm water. Avoid heavy labor. It will be better in two weeks."
That evening, while thinking how amazing this new technology was and how it would change medical science forever, Paul began to wonder if the computer could be fooled. He decided to give it a try. He mixed together some tap water, a stool sample from his pet dog, and urine samples from both his wife and daughter. To top it off, he masturbated into the mix.
The next day, Paul returned to drug store and poured the sample into the computer. Next, he deposited bucks. The computer started making some noise and a number of lights started flashing. After a brief moment, out popped a small slip of paper which read:
"Your tap water is too hard... Get a water softener. Your dog has ringworm... Bathe him with anti-fungal shampoo. Your daughter is using cocaine... Put her in a rehab clinic. Your wife is pregnant with twin girls and they aren't yours... Get a lawyer. And, if you don't stop jerking off, your tennis elbow will never get better."


----------



## novitius (Jan 3, 2020)

Top of the caption says: 
"What would our forefathers say about the treason and subversion  that's been going on lately?"


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2020)

no comment, lol


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm just glad I don't have a military age son to be used as a pawn or cannon fodder in a rich  draft dodgers games !
Got no respect for the man and his minions  at all !--- So let the American blood flow !- So much for peace in the middle East ?-- Such an unqualified person for such an important job !-- Stinky  was right !- It's the end of the world !-- 

Eric Burdon -- Sky Pilot !

For those about to die !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Charlie Daniels Band -- Still in Siagon !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 3, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....Still lite rain here...rained over 24 hours, delivering 6.1 inches at least. Cooler air moving in later today is very welcome.Gas is climbing here...hit $2.49 a gallon yesterday...this was before the strike ever occurred....amazing the security clearance oil companies must have. Hit 2nd week of flower on the current run...it has all spread out and looking decent...should result in some good smoke when done. Off for a walk in the rainy Delta...Peace ya'll


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 3, 2020)

Good morning to everyone.  Things happen fast huh?
We're starting a war with Iran and Keef is on his way to becoming... Flying Keef? Now THAT is a sure sign or Armageddon and I support it entirely. I've always wanted an ultralight too. Buzz buzz buzzzzzzzzzz there goes Snoopy, off to take out the Red Baron....


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 3, 2020)

13 Full Moons this year...2 super Moons and a Blue Moon in Oct.....The show is on!


January 10


February 9


March 9 (supermoon)


April 7 (supermoon)


May 7


June 5


July 5


August 3


September 2


October 1


October 31


November 30


December 29


----------



## thegloman (Jan 3, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Hehe.  SA I like it!   Big fan of Snoopy!
I got a question:
We all know about reversing a female for making seeds, but what about males?
Can they be reversed into a female?


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Morning OFC 
No Gloman it can't be done at least not by us !
Stinky I'm just trying to be the best Keef I can---  Ain't becoming nothing I ain't already is !

I like this place and would rather not get kicked out if I can help it !-- So I think I try to be more quite about expressing my views !-- Have a good day !


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Good morning yall!
> Hehe.  SA I like it!   Big fan of Snoopy!
> I got a question:
> We all know about reversing a female for making seeds, but what about males?
> Can they be reversed into a female?


yes it can go the other way as well, BUT it rarely goes well, hermi highly likely


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

My conflict is obey the rules and laws or be true to myself ?-- In my book if U can't be true to yourself U can't be true to anything !


----------



## novitius (Jan 3, 2020)

Good morning OFC! 
The 82nd has been mobilized. On the wrong continent. 
That's all out of me. I'll stop now. 
I love you all OFC. You're great people who carry the true mission of Life.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 3, 2020)

umbra said:


> yes it can go the other way as well, BUT it rarely goes well, hermi highly likely


Thanks!
I figured if you could force it to change one way it should the other as well.
I don't see any practical use for it but I like to know the possibilities.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Nov what U know about the Screaming Eagles ?-- I never was one to jump out a perfectly good airplane !- Helicopter pilots don't wear a parachute !-- If it goes down so are U !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Called me Smoking Hole !-- Cause if U keep flying like this U gonna end up in the bottom of a smoking hole !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Flight instructor told me set it down right there !--  If U flying like this U flying alone -- Call the tower and tell them U taking your solo flight !-- Oh **** !-- Ain't ever been so alive or closer to death !
Ain't nobody can step in and save U !---It's all U !


----------



## novitius (Jan 3, 2020)

Keef said:


> Nov what U know about the Screaming Eagles ?-- I never was one to jump out a perfectly good airplane !- Helicopter pilots don't wear a parachute !-- If it goes down so are U !--


The screaming eagles are the 101.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Death From Above ?---Always got the  82nd and 101st confused !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Know what helicopter pilots call infantrymen ?-- Crunchies !-- Cause when U land on them they go -- Crunch !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Halo jump at night !-- High Altitude Low Opening !- Some things I is --and somethings I ain't !-- One of them ?-- I ain't !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 3, 2020)

I believe my Grandson is headed to the 82nd after jump school...I don’t know that for sure but he’s off to jump school in GA and then to his home base of Fort Bragg NC..home of the 82nd...and last I heard Iraq after that...


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Don't be between them and the door when that light turns green ! --- They leaving !


----------



## novitius (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm sorry 2RE but he's gonna be ok. They good at what they do.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes they are !

Ballad of the Green Berets !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2020)

RE, what a worry. Im sorry you have to have this worry. I thought the senate or house had to approve steps like this. Im going to turn off the tv and go talk to my plants.

.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Dam blueberries better hurry up and finish !- I need the space !-- Seed plants trying to crawl over and get them some 12/12 !-- Not enough room !-- I top them again !- They probably got most of a week to recover !
Then I be thru here and can take my **** to the Bat Cave !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Good afternoon OFC

Russia, China and Iran held joint military exercises last month.....not good.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Secretary of State or cabinet members go overseas ?-- I do not want to be in that convoy !-- Open season on American diplomats !- It may not be declared but we at war now !--

Be the 1st one on the block to have your boy come home in a box !


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

I got no problem with them killing that Iranian but shoulda blamed it on Israel or somebody else!- But No !-- He stand up and say America did it !-- It is questionable whether that was an act of war or not but they  killing another country's diplomats in a 3rd country -- I would see it as an act of war if someone killed one of our secrataries or VP Pence while he traveled and I don't even like him !-- Do U think North Korea might have smuggled a nuke into Iran ?-- I guess we be seeing ?-- Don and Bebe having troubles at home -- Distraction time !-


----------



## key2life (Jan 3, 2020)

Howzithangin' OFC?  Still pouring @ss rain here in Jawja - just backwashed a couple inches or more outta the pool, and more coming down. 

Trying to wrap my head around the f#ckery going on overseas.  Bad juju - that's all I can say. As a vet, I'm not too happy about it.

2RE - All good vibes for your grandkid - he'll be OK!!

Time to get back into this Fire OG before I get depressed and angry about it all!!


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Key dude what's up ? - Nother vet not happy about stuff ?-- 
I'm trying to control what I say and not get mad about it !-- 
I was not a fan of the administration in the 1st place -- We attacked another country which probably start a war !- I shouldn't say we ?-- I should say --political name attacked another country and is dragging us into war !-- Same thing he said Obama would do to get reelected ?-- 
I'm out fore I get kicked out !--- Catch up later !


----------



## key2life (Jan 3, 2020)

Don't get me started, Keef!!  

I try to stay pretty reserved in these forum settings, but looks like we're on the same page here.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 3, 2020)

Afternoon Everyone....rain finally stopped here, did a couple installs and came on home. The winter for this area has been on the warm side...I have burned maybe half the firewood as opposed to this time last year....I know it been some storms up North but mostly normal and not the record breakers.I am ready for things to dry up and let's do some farming in the veggie garden! Burning on some Gelato and plotting on dinner.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Realtor sent me a listing - 3 bedroom 2 bath - got a carport !
Not secluded enough !-- $30,000 and been on the market for about 9 months --


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 3, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I believe my Grandson is headed to the 82nd after jump school...I don’t know that for sure but he’s off to jump school in GA and then to his home base of Fort Bragg NC..home of the 82nd...and last I heard Iraq after that...


When I visit my Daughter I sit on the back porch and watch the jump school candidates do qualifying jumps.  When they busy its every morning at 8:00 on the nose!  If he goes tell him to keep outta the trucks and off the streets.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh yeah !--we on the hunt for the Bat Cave now !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

I can't have houses close like that one !-- I might want to grow me some Roadkill Skunk or some Pineapple Chunk -- Can't be having people within sniffing distance -- Cause them that know ? -- Know !
Never bought a grow house before - gonna be interesting ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 3, 2020)

Be patient keef, there will be more and better...


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 3, 2020)

Keef said:


> I can't have houses close like that one !-- I might want to grow me some Roadkill Skunk or some Pineapple Chunk -- Can't be having people within sniffing distance -- Cause them that know ? -- Know !
> Never bought a grow house before - gonna be interesting ?


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 3, 2020)

GDay OFC  worlds gone crazy , not going to be much left of oz the way things are going , lost 3 of my girls when a pump failed but tied the others down to take up the space they looking sweet now -have a great day


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Work it Crocket !-- Endeavor to Perserver ! -- This too shall pass !-- I could grow out there !-- 
I know RE- At least something is happening for a change !-- 
Had a talk with the realtor and I think we on the same page now -- I had to turn a little crazy loose !-- There's a nearby area further up in the Piney Woods -- I suggested maybe something there ?-- It's further away from everything so it's even cheaper !-- I see new lights in my future !-- Lots and Lots of new lights !-- I gots myself them dozen or so aero boxes -- I gots some dank mothers over there -- Let me work !--  Go- Go - Jonny B. Goode !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 3, 2020)

Crocket, I really, really feel sorry for youse guys.  And I like Koalas too.  You can keep them dang dragons, getting up on their hind legs and running at my motorcycle.  Your plants are looking good.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

That blueberry ?-- Dam !-- 2 of Umbra's I just crossed them -  Cuz I don't know what it is U got or how U do it and I don't care !-- Just keep doing it !-- Looking at these and knowing what I can do with that ?-- Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy !-- All 3 the blueberry girls are heavy producers - 
Now Ole White Indica moving into about a month out ?-- She showing her *** !-- Trying to dominate the grow room -
It's a cut off the big girl and it getting big too !-- We had a session on plant bondage today !-- Hog tied that dog down  !-- She thru stretching - I think ?-- but she was getting too close to the light !-- Now she cover all her stems with bud !- She a production plant - I run this thing a lot at the beach -- I know her !-- Gonna let the nephew get to know her at about 50% Amber !- It's almost cruel of me - 50% ?- She will melt U into the couch -- U try to get up and go to the bathroom she just back hand U !-- Where U think U going beech ?-- Did I say U could get up ?


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 3, 2020)

This year is starting out a challenge.  I took the jeep off the road to install new floorboards, its become a Flinstone special and today the transmission goes out in my truck! Now I got no vehicle at all......


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

Nick if it ain't one thing it's another !-
Catching the news once in awhile -- We need to send some more those A-10 Warthog planes over there !- Twin engine plane -- pilot sits in a titanium bathtub -- all the flight control systems like double redundancy -- and the plane is built around that bigass tank killing chain gun -- It can be shot to pieces and still kill U !- Europe used to be afraid of huge numbers of soviet tanks invading -- The Soviets were afraid of the Warthog !-- It eat tanks for breakfast -- The tanks the Iranians got can't touch what our tanks can do -- We own the night -- We can kill one thier tanks without even getting in range off it's guns !-- Unstoppable tanks coming at U and Warthogs wearing U out from the sky -- U gonna die !


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2020)

That motor you put in the truck, too much for the tranny or was it on the way out anyway?


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

I know some y'all don't know little more than the difference between infantry and artillery -- Our long range artillery can fire 3 shots and all them hit the same target at the same time !-- We got these planes called Wild Weasels -- They radar killers -- We send some them with a decoy force and soon as the enemy lock onto them with the radar they take them out !- Missile ride the radar beam back to where it came from - make go BIG BOOM !- Radar gone !- U want your radar - don't turn it on - U don't turn it on U can't target anything !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 3, 2020)

The pump in the tranny started whining on the way home from my sons wedding.  Dang truck is a challenge this is the same vehicle the deer hit the other night.


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2020)

U know they struck more people in Iraq today !- Last week HP said gas was going up -- I would think it will be going much higher ?-- 
My boys over at fox say -- A King don't have to ask permission !-


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 3, 2020)

Hey Keef,  I found you the perfect plane.  These things are cheap but can be really up graded to a 120mph plane just by changing the engine.  www.flyhummel.com


----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2020)

My Spiriva just went up from $318 to $596.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 4, 2020)

Big pharma & Uncle Sam...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 4, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....Another day on the bunny farm.....All most 100% increase in the product Spiriva...nothing to see there...move along..says Big Pharma....Hep C combo pill Harvoni...cures Hep C...For a typical 12-week course of treatment, the tab will be $94,500, according to Gilead, the company making the drug. That is 1 pill a day for 12 weeks....84 pills at $1125.00 a piece....India produces the pills at $20.00 bucks a shot...total cost $1680.00 for the treatment. If possible it pays to remain healthy in a big way....Off for the walk and then doing a couple jobs...Peace Ya'll


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 4, 2020)

Does anyone here carry pet health insurance?...All of a sudden they are pushing it here locally big time....I know Vets are getting ridiculously high...I have not checked into it...just what I hear on the radio, they have 3 levels of coverage...$14.95...$19.95 and $24.95 per month.


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

Morning OFC !
Pet insurance ?-- I don't even have insurance !-- Haven't been to the doctor in years -- I get sick and need a $400 a month medicine -- I die !
Big Pharma -- Calculation-- How much U willing to pay to not die ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

I was a legal Morphine junkie for most of a decade !-- The doctor is there to make money he don't care about U !-- Combat Medic -- EMT -- Surgical assistant -- I do best I can to take care of my health myself now !-- Not real excited to place my life in someone else's hands !-- Worse come to worse there are veterinarian meds I can get !-- Many things I can't treat because of access to the meds ! -- Injuries -- There is no part of the human body I haven't worked on !-- Sometimes people tell me - It's not brain surgery -- I usually just say I know !--- The truth is I do know !-- I been in a few heads ! -- 26 hours straight once unwrapping a tumor from around the optic nerve ! -- but I got broke so they threw me away !-- Now days I mostly just grow weed !


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

I think one the screws that holds my face together be backing out !- It seems to stick out more than the others -- I don't know if it needs to be tightened or removed but  I don't want to be cut on anymore !-- I did not like having my face peeled off !-- Then when they had it peeled off instead of making me a pretty boy they made me look like I always did !-- I coulda been a pretty man but NO !


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

Old crippled and broken but U know what ?-- I ain't finished yet !- Speaking of which I should go lay eyes on the grow !--


----------



## thegloman (Jan 4, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Light snow here.  About 2" so far but it will melt off fast.

I tossed out 5 males this morning.   I'm hoping I don't lose any more strains.
I have confirmed females in Frank's Gift, NS X BBSL.  Still have unknowns in BOC, CW X GDH, JH X BJ and O.L.   A few more days should give me confirmation.


----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## drcree (Jan 4, 2020)

gooday everyone.  dreary day with rain.
had some arthro on the knee yesterday.  hope it heals quickly but hey, quick healing is an attribute reserved only for the young, right?


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

Hey Decree !-- U be fine !- Us old fellows just take a little longer to heal !-- Scope ?-- We used to have to make a 10 inch incision on the knee  to do a menisectomy - Do it thru 2 or 3 pucture holes now with the scope -- Went from being major surgery to doing it in a clinic !
Get well soon !

Gloman !- What up Cuz !-- Good to see U got a girl Night Shade -x- BBSL girl !-- She on my list !-- I been hauling water!-- I hate hauling water -- Neglected the grow yesterday and playing catchup today -- We good now !-- Chilly and sunny here !- Like the sunny part - don't like the cold part ! 
Took me some that Coconut Earl starting to loosen up some -  loose as an old cripple gets anyway - We might have to talk about Frank's Gift --- Out back - in private -- I think it want to come to Texas !-- Not ready for it yet though !


----------



## novitius (Jan 4, 2020)

Good morning OFC! Did y'all kick me out? I don't get notifications for the thread no more. Y'all gonna learn I'm hard to get rid of! New light for veg arrived this morning. 
 I'll get it hung and show you guys soon.  It should fit nicely in the 2x4.


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

Nov - I don't get notifications either I used to but I think I got Rose to help me shut it off !- I just check in once in awhile and see what's happening -- Nice light -- I'm need some - keep us posted on how it work ?- Got more water to haul -- Change my filters and top everything off good - it'll be good for a week or more - unless the box pop a leak -- micro sprayer gets aimed just right it leak out under the box lid -- About the only flaw in the system I haven't fixed yet --Most of the time there's no leak so It's no problem -- I think I got a fix figured out but I fix it at the Bat Cave --  It's simple but complicated -


----------



## Lesso (Jan 4, 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

When I built my aero boxes I knew I would be building many so I went for lowest common denominator - Parts got to be interchangable from one box to another --minimum number of parts to make the box work !- CeramicTile -to stabize the pump glued to it -- PVC spray manifold go right on pump connector -- Square figure 8 spray manifold is most complicated part !-- 4 "L"s - 3- Tees --drill holes for micro sprayers-- I don't even glue it together - Drill the holes in the box lid and done -- Take me bout an hour to make one !-- I build a new system I gotta start all over fixing problems until it hums - Might just run my boxes awhile !

Hey Lesso -morning to U !


----------



## novitius (Jan 4, 2020)

It fits like a glove


And throws off nice white light. 


I hope it's got the blue it says it does.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 4, 2020)

Good morning, finally woke up to some rain here this morning...doesn’t look like it’s expected to hang around long though...I got stuff I want done, guess it’ll have to wait...hehehe...this chair is pretty comfy anyway this morning...started flushing my flowers yesterday so should be trimmin soon...


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Good morning OFC

You have the worst luck lately Nick.  Hang in there.
That is a cool veg light Nov.
Sunny morning  here with white puffy clouds rolling by. 
A dispensary in Modesto got a drop from Dark Heart Nursery.  The Lemon Grass and Magic Melon strains are calling to me.  sigh   Still too cold to grow in my shop. It never ends with me.  There is always a new strain I want to grow.  I used to pretty much stick with Blue dream and Sour Diesel.  I still grow the Blue Dream if only one or two plants a year.   As I get older I want to grow everything. ha ha  I cannot wait to start my indoor grow again.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 4, 2020)

Same with me burnin...I wish I had the space to plop a few plants down on the floor and let’m fill up the room...just a Dream here though...and the strains keep coming...SCD...keef, you ain’t the only one with it...


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

Strain Chasing Disease -- Variety Chasing Disease -- We all got it --it just raise it's ugly head sometimes!-- Chase away !
Mines under control right now-- dealing with what I got --
I be going the other way soon - Probably have my dozen out this last box -- Then start letting some go -- I get it slimmed down to the best according to me -- I add some more -- Do it again -- Not a dozen at a time like I did here - just a few here and a few there -- I need some Cookies of some kind-- The disease is there !-- Warming up some in the mudhole and sunny today !-- Might go cull the cloner -- Root out or get out - I put somebody else just like U in that grow hole that'll grow for me !

Gonna be empty holes in the cloner !-- U know I don't play that !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 4, 2020)

Afternoon Farmers....Super nice day here....Sunny ...drying NW wind and Cool!..Been doing a few chores after work...put the flea medicine on the Cats...I am the villain now...evil looks are cheap lol. Of course by dinner time all will be forgiven for the price of a can of Fancy Feast. Keef I have more stuff to grow than I have days left probably...but I shop daily...I made need rehab myself.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 4, 2020)

60s flashback

I hope we never again need a draft to fight a war


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

Good God y'all !
Volunteered for the draft !- They was gonna come for me anyway -- It's was my ticket outta home and the hometown !-- There was nothing there for me ! -- Smoked my 1st joint at the MP school 1973--- Never been the same since !-- Some of us ?-- The military was the only way out  !-


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

They said basic training would be hard so expect to lose up to 20% of your body mass !-- I gained 15 lbs !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Keef said:


> We need to send some more those A-10 Warthog planes over there !- Twin engine plane -- pilot sits in a titanium bathtub -- all the flight control systems like double redundancy -- and the plane is built around that bigass tank killing chain gun -- It can be shot to pieces and still kill U !- Europe used to be afraid of huge numbers of soviet tanks invading -- The Soviets were afraid of the Warthog !-- It eat tanks for breakfast --


Those A-10s are old and tough.  I remember a story about a local pilot getting shot up pretty good and still landing the plane.  Check out the pic of the pilot and the plane after landing.  damn..
https://www.wearethemighty.com/veterans/this-pilot-landed-her-shot-up-a-10-by-pulling-cables


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

Need to bring back  "Puff the Magic Dragon" -- Cargo plane with chain guns and a big recoilless rifle - They tip that wing and start doing lazy circles around U ---Wear U out with that chain gun --- Shot like 6,000 rounds a minute !--  Night time was the right time -- We could see and they couldn't !--


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 4, 2020)

Morning O.F.C..  I have been trimming since about 9 o'clock.   1st one is done,  now for the biggie


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 4, 2020)

Now thems roots


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 4, 2020)

Favorite line in a song I’ve listened to today...
“Little old lady got mutilated late last night”!!!


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

Werewolves London !-- Warren Devon!


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

I been -- Too Rolling Stoned !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2020)

Good morning or late afternoon peeps.  HP, i get pet insurance the first year of their life. None after that. 
I couldn't sleep at all last night. So I slept this morning. Little annie got her cast off and then screamed when she got home and one of the poodles must have hit her... Now she is not walking on that leg.. poor girl. 
Nick, i am sorry about your truck. man, that sucks.  Time for breakfast.


----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2020)

Keef said:


> Werewolves London !-- Warren Devon!


Warren Zevon.


----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2020)

Doing kitchen floor with old barn board laminate.


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

Auto correct Umbra !-- It always trying to help me out !-- U got to watch it ---Auto correct can get U killed !-- Lot of difference between  banging some guys WIFI -- and his Wife !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2020)

That is going to be cool umbra, i remember that original stuff, the 60s?  
Stinkey this is for you.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2020)

This is the bathroom. It is way cleaner than usual, i don't want to give the wrong impression. LOL


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 4, 2020)

I love to trim sativas. The leaves mostly gone so trimming goes quick


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2020)

Just beautiful Nick!


----------



## Keef (Jan 4, 2020)

Looking good Nick !-- Indicas -- I'm already scheming on some trim help -- I just really don't like to trim -- 1st hour or 2 ain't so bad but after that - I don't want to trim no more !- How does 1st and 15th every month sound ?-- See how I'm scheduling my trim help ? -- People pay good money for weed 411 -- college in Houston got a happening Hemp growing class - $450 -- I'd teach them for 350 ?-- Wonder if people would pay to learn to trim ?-- Have people pay to trim my weed ?-- That's a bit  much Other Keef !  - Your turn to trim next time !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 4, 2020)

I had two plants to trim today.  I been at it since 9am off and on (admittedly mostly off).  My arthritis in my left hand been being a bear today, that and I may be just lazy.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice work on that trim Nick, heckuva productive Saturday! 
Just stuffed from dinner and about to trundle my tush upstairs for plant time. 
Happy weekend everyone for sure!


----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2020)

Son has dry sockets from oral surgery. Not a happy camper. Been working on my moms. Transplanted them into air pots with a coco mat at the bottom. Sorbeto needs up potting very soon. Hydro store was out of pro mix. Next week.


----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2020)

I was looking at some strains in my collection and found (Big Sur Holy Bud x chocolate thai) x ( Acapulco Gold x C99) a few packs … hmmm. This was head stash buy.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 5, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Nice quite cool morning here...just the way I like it. Australia still battling those horrible fires...human loss of life and reports say over a half billion animals perished...no telling the property damage and loss of production. We can have forest fires here but it does not burn like out West....just the leaves and under growth burn...the trees do not. The Forest service and most forest management services do controlled burns to keep the under growth in check and add character to the wood. Nothing like opening the door one morning and the heavy smell of smoke from a controlled burn greets you...a day you know no one will smell your grow!


----------



## key2life (Jan 5, 2020)

Morning, OFC - cold air's moved in behind the Gulf rain and we'll be seasonal for a week or so, maybe.  Last 2 sativas hanging now, and hopefully my stash will last me til next winter.  

Hey, Keef - you think it's the Christian Doom Cult (Pompeo), the Neocons (Bolton), or just Bad Vlad who had Fat Donny pull the trigger over there? (Or some combo of the three, maybe?)  We know it wasn't his idea.

QB - grow looks good - hang in there!

Stay Frosty!


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 5, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> I love to trim sativas. The leaves mostly gone so trimming goes quick
> View attachment 257694


that's the bomb , love ya work ,


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2020)

Morning OFC - Ugh !-- Chilly !-- I'm need to burn me something before I can try to be civilzed - - More coffee !--
Crocket - We thinking about U -- Stay safe!---U can get more stuff

Key-- I see it kinda simple I guess -- I see it as an attempt from a failed president to get reelected -- Last night I heard about his list of 52 targets in Iran -- Cultural and historic sites -- A better man would know that is a war crime !-- Assassinating that Iranian while he was in Iraq put all our embassies and overseas personnel in more danger -- I just need to get deep back up in the Piney Woods -- Find a place I can defend !-- I used to think - the 35 % would realize they been played and  come to thier sense and see the crook for what he is -- Boy was I wrong --Learned that when the bikers showed up at the beach to shut me up !--I don't scare so easy !--   They want him to be King -- I serve no King !


----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2020)

Morning everyone


----------



## drcree (Jan 5, 2020)

gooday all.

_the sky is cryin_


----------



## mrcane (Jan 5, 2020)

Good Morning OFC
Six hours of Tai Chi yesterday kinda sore today....
Bout 34* outside looking like we in for a weather change gonna get cold.
Just flipped my last 3 papaya plants to 12 and 12,  they sure are liken that new LED light.


----------



## novitius (Jan 5, 2020)

Good afternoon OFC.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 5, 2020)

Good morning old farts...woke up bout 8ish this morning but instead of getting up, I turned on the electric blanket....now it’s 10ish and I think I might survive...after a cuppa and a smoka....
Suns out today so a good day to get out and do soma those fall chores....I need to replace the drain tray in my new veg space...I don’t like the clear one I found...too much light shinin down onto the reservoir...I got a grow shop within a quarter mile of my house so I’ll go see what they got..


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 5, 2020)

Morning folks.  Gee, I wish I had  a grow store near me.  I got half of my Sativa trimmed yesterday,  hopefully I'll get the other half done today.  She's big, better'n half a lb.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Nice sunny day.  I think I will take a drive today. Maybe visit a few out of the way ghost towns near me.  A drive in the country can be very therapeutic.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 5, 2020)

Well I decided to take the two blueberry x Miss V....so I’m trimmin...I’d like to send this weed off to the keef trimming school...how soon can I get it back ?
Got miss Lucinda on the speaker, singin JJ Cale’s Magnolia...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 5, 2020)

sorry double post...sticky fingers


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2020)

4:20 -- U know what to do !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 5, 2020)

Just about got my veg cabinet readied up...light hung, reservoir in place...not happy with the drain table yet and the grow shop is closed today...mail man brought me a new pump though and a bottle of bio-ag ful-power fulvic acid...seeds are in the cupboard sprouting so I’m hopefully getting started soon...gonna grow’m, clone’m & grow’m again...maybe...


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2020)

It's a messed up scary world we live in so I thought I would post some encouraging words -- do some distracting -- tell a joke --start a fight -- but ?
I got nothing !-- 
I had 2 good reasons for something -- but -- I smoked one of them !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 5, 2020)

If I can just interject a bit of Things That Don't Matter in the Big Picture, may I say for the record:
Good night, sweet prince.
I listened to what I believe will be Brady's last real game last night. Painful stuff for us m455holes, but we've been flying on our magic carpet for a long time.  It sucks to end the season on an early loss especially while Kreeper Kraft aka "John#n" is fighting Florida felonies . Eww. 
I'm kinda relieved but don't tell my coworkers. It was going to be too emotional all around, and frankly I'm happy to just focus on hockey, which IMVHO is the least financially dirty of the pro sports. 
My own PSA: pay the pro hockey chicks better! They are the t*ts!!!!!


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2020)

Grow'm and Clone'm -- Grow'm and Clone'm -- I think RE feel the rhythm ? -- Next we get U chunking some pollen ?--
With the 2 grow areas- U can breed a plant and make some seed - then turn around and grow her again from a clone without missing a step -- Tell U something I do ? -- I ain't gonna need no **** load of seed !-- Breed babies !- Flip a 6 inch clone sitting right beside a cockyass boy !-- I don't ever want him in full bloom !-- Way too much pollen -- soon as he open a few flowers - snatch him back to veg and away from the girls !-- U can bring some more pollen over to them in a paper bag -- Little paint brush and breed away --
Don't be breeding no full size plant -- U just don't know how many seed that be !-- You'll try diffsrent way to get the seed out - tear up much bud -- never look at a tooth pic tge same again --
Make sure U still got a clone in veg before U breed -- if U want to keep her ?-- Somewhere back there is a pic of a corn dog size bud I grew -- on a stick -- That was the whole plant !-- Flipped a cut right after it rooted !-- No need for such - just wanted to see if I could do it !-- Not like I have a shortage of clones - they cheap at the local grow store !-- My local grow store be that aero cloner !
Got 34 cutting / rooted clones in it !- Know how many will be in it a month from now ?-- 34 !-- cloning from clones - Ole Big Momma White Indica my 1st experience keeping a mother -- Keeping her cause she too big for that bloom !-- 
All's I know is I know dis guy who got some scissors and an aerocloner and he can clone hisass off !!-- Is it bragging if it's true ?
Dam -- buttons on the phone starting to move !-Too High Again !-- I bet I could drive ?-- Dam Other Keef U can preach !-- Ramble yo assoff but said it all pretty good ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2020)

Stinky I would be afraid of women hockey players -- They might beat me up or have they way with me ?-- Only thing I know bout Hockey I learnt at a boxing match -- I went to see a fight and a hockey match broke out !-- Messed up world out there !-- Put knives on my boots and give me a club ?- If I could ice skate I woulda been good at hockey when I was younger !-- 1st of all we can get that puck in that net a lot easier if that funny dressed guy would move !-- Tell U what -- When I take him out y'all knock that thang into that net ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2020)

Oh wait !- Telling RE bout breeding babies ?-- I would suggest bring a baby boy clone to bloom about a week after U bring the girl or longer -- If U don't he open too many flowers before she got many pistols- Get what pollen U want and kill him if U not bringing him back to veg -- (if U saved a clone of the boy U can use him again later cloned from a clone )-if not-pollen everywhere she not ready --- It's a dance U got to do on the timing-- On 60 day finisher - that window for me is about 3 weeks into bloom maybe little longer - what I call early  powder puff stage - Then that thing about 25% Amber or 50% ?-- Run them an extra week so all the seed are full developed-- Make hash out all that tore up bud after U get your seed out or use it in edibles !-( 100% Amber ?- insert Other Keef's evil laugh here) --Smoke just fine just  ain't pretty no more !
Put those seed somewhere spread out -- Put some the weed with it - When that weed be dry U can put your seed in a jar or something I always add some paper towel in case there is moisture -- I keeps them in the fridge - age them 6 weeks or so before trying to pop some - How to know if they old enough and aged enough to germ ?- Try some !- Best let them age awhile !- better germ rate !-- Seed live in the fridge !-- in an air tight container with something in it to obsorb moisture should there be any - even a cotton ball will work !-- Then later U can package them cause U gonna have more than U need !- I use plastic straws and a couple cotton ball plugs - cigarette lighter and hemostat/ scissors  -- U can cut the straw in thirds- hold over a dozen seed each or in half for more - Push a little cotton plug into one end of the straw - Push it in a good quarter inch  -- I try to put bout 18 seed in each one but I don't count good so usually more - cut the straw maybe half inch above the seed -push in another cotton plug like on the other end -- carefully heat the end of the straw up with the lighter - then clamp the hemostat on it seal it melted air tight same on other end - Keep'm labeled !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 5, 2020)

I put some mimosa pollen on a blueberry bud...I chopped that blueberry today except for the bud that was pollenated...I left it because I was unsure about how long it should go...it does appear quite swollen so I’m hopeful...guess I’ll leave it go a bit longer now...I pollenated it as an afterthought so that was not my primary goal here...


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2020)

One more thing before I crash  -- Growing a sativa inside -- I would Probably do it different than y'all - 34 sativa clones -- Soon as most if not all  have rooted -- Straight to 12/12 -- fast flip sativa SOG -- Later I have to split the box into 2 boxes-- Stretchy ** things !- take entirely too long to finish !

That's how U learn RE -- at least for me - start doing it then get better at it as U learn !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 6, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....I do hope your team won yesterday...mine lost...SA we are in the same position with Drew Brees...he and Tom Terrific are G.O.A.T. but I am afraid their day has come and gone. Confirmation will be 2 young QB's in the big game.Good luck to the teams still active. Iran has called upon its sleeper cells to attack our interest...keep your eyes open...be aware! Monday is chasing the weekend off and reality is barking loudly...in the form of another batch of rain coming for the end of the week....with storm potential. I will be working on downing 2 oaks out front this week...too old to have one fall into house and have to start over. Smoke it till ya drop!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Iran has called upon its sleeper cells to attack our interest...keep your eyes open...be aware!



Agreed. Concealed carry and head on a swivel...


----------



## thegloman (Jan 6, 2020)

Good morning yall!
I have some oil to dab but no dab rig!   Dang the bad luck!
I Do however have rolling papers and some fan leaves.
More than 1 way to skin a rabbit!   
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## drcree (Jan 6, 2020)

mornin everyone.  we have a mess of white crap all over the ground.  looks to be a couple three inches


----------



## thegloman (Jan 6, 2020)

Have ya heard about the monkey and the gorilla?
There was this gorilla, you see, and he was just minding his own business strolling along in the jungle when out of the sky a bale of high grade Colombian weed came crashing down and busted open on the jungle floor!
Thinking Wow! That almost hit me, he checked it out.   Gorilla couldn't believe his eyes!  WEED from the Sky!   So he goes and gets his Eldorado and tosses it into the back.  On his way home he sees monkey.  Monkey says " where ya goin"  and gorilla says you won't believe what happened and he showed monkey the bale.   Monkey asked if it was good and gorilla said he hasn't tried it yet. So, they stopped and picked a couple bananna leaves and rolled up a big fatty. Gorilla takes a big hit and passes it to monkey. Monkey takes a big hit and passes out Cold!  Butt up in the air.  Gorilla looks at him, laughs a little and picks up the doobie and smokes more.   Gorilla is just smoking away and starts  looking at monkey......with his butt up in the air.   Hmmmmm says gorilla.
You can guess what happened next.  After gorilla was finished he picked up the roach and smoked a little more. When monkey woke up gorilla asked if he wanted another hit.   
Monkey said " no, it makes my butt hurt"!       DOHHH!


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2020)

Morning OFC --
Yeah be careful and stay safe !-- political name made the world a more dangerous place !-- No big deal he just want us to pay the price in blood  so he can get reelected instead of going to jail -- Frickin Draft Dodger !-- Molester in Chief !--  Rich privilege !--

If U a person of color U should also keep your eye out for armed  young white guys dressed like Rambo and wearing a red hat !-- 
They more personal danger to U !--


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Jan 6, 2020)

CBN!
If you have trouble sleeping, and THC and CBD haven't really helped, try CBN.  CBN is decomposed THC and has a Real good ability to put even the worst insomniacs to sleep.  I have tried it 2 times now and both times slept almost through the night!  I hardly EVER sleep more than 2hrs at a time and always feel rung out.  After a good night of CBN I feel almost normal!  (whatever that is)


----------



## novitius (Jan 6, 2020)

Morning ofc!


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 6, 2020)

Morning folks.  Back in a while


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 6, 2020)

Good morning ofc, same here...got to have coffee & pipe...


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Has anyone here ever tried sugarless candy?   It is bad for you and has some insidious side effects.  Take a look at the Amazon reviews for this.  Go to the bottom of the page and read the reviews and have a laugh. 

https://www.amazon.com/Albanese-Can...n/dp/B00DE4GWWY/?tag=guide-gallery-01-20&th=1

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

I have a BIL with type 1 diabetes and bought him some sugarless chocolate. Yes it was a bit explosive upon exiting


----------



## novitius (Jan 6, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> Has anyone here ever tried sugarless candy?   It is bad for you and has some insidious side effects.  Take a look at the Amazon reviews for this.  Go to the bottom of the page and read the reviews and have a laugh.
> 
> ...



https://www.amazon.com/Haribo-SUGAR-Classic-Gummi-Bears/product-reviews/B006J1FBLM


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2020)

Can U free state people get me up to snuff on when the Cups and Weed festivals happen this summer ? -- Thinking about saving up some money and go see what's gonna be coming to Texas -- Having an attitude problem today !-- Bout tired of this dam mudhole -- Need my loop - most my grow **** still boxed up !-- I get this last group into bloom to sex in a few days -- I get my girls -- I have everything I went thru this for !-- Now it's time for it to be MY turn !-- They coulda been bigger and prettier but I got'm growed up enough to sex and found my girls and cloned them -- All in what U would probably call a hostile grow environment ?-- 
All OFC genetics !-- Nurse Larry ?- She in the mudhole with me and her girlfriends - Some my monsters in there some Rose's-- some Umbra's some I don't remember ?-- All's I know is there's no lesser weed amongst them  !-- It'll just be personal preference -- I like a plant with a hook !-


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2020)

Some diabetics sweeten with Vegetable Glycerin-- I can do one better !-- I make meds that if U take regularly will drop your dam A1C -- reboot your insulin factory !--

**** could also send me to jail !--Ain't that ironic ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2020)

Needs my pinks and purples - They in there with NL and the lemons -- U know when I say --leave with 12 girls?-- I might mean 14 ?-- I know how to go buckwild and I think that is proof ?--
 24 plant rotation -- need 6 bloom ready plants every 2 weeks -- Mix and match ?-- and the wheel rolls --  I'll then cut  the varieties in half as I get settled !- Build me a grow  system I can clone when the time comes -- Off set by one week !-- Then it will be a complete small production grow -- Then if the time comes I clone that whole system ! -- Which would require another grow house !-- I can find a way to  build a veg big enough to feed 2 bedroom size  bloom rooms ?-- Maybe an outbuilding ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2020)

Realtor just send me another listing -- It's hard to find a proper grow house -- I could work it !--- on the river -- that's a plus and minus -- I might have to go see this one ?-- river front -- Big momma White Indica over there - Break out another cloner --I think I could make that math work ?
$37,000 riverside grow house !-- I'd need a flat bottom boat ? -- Maybe a float plane ?- We see ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2020)

Not da Bat Cave !--
Need more deep in the Piney Woods !
And how many bedrooms do a 3 bedroom house have ?-- Not 2 ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 6, 2020)

Now that is a severe reaction to those sugar free gummy bear...gonna pass on those. Started removing limbs the oaks out front...nothing like working a heavy pole saw on a 16 ft ladder to make you feel old and make your disc mobile. Took a coconut cap and Cherry-Bomb break ...relaxing now to let all the vertebra move back in place lol.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 6, 2020)

Cannot stop laughing at this one gummy report>>>"These things are delicious, but they make my a s s sound like Chewbacca."...roflmao


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2020)

It's a miracle HP !-- No really Cuz It's good medicine !-- Notice my Coconut Earl be the same thing U put in caps ? - pretty much anyway ?-- Loosen the muscles right up -- give U a good night's sleep -- get U high --Helps whatever is wrong and if it don't?-- U don't care !--  My kinda medicine !
What's for supper ?

Don't be afraid !- Farts are just the ghosts of food U ate !-- Stanky dam ghosts !
I think I stick with sugar !-- Thought about growing some that Stevia but haven't yet !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 6, 2020)

19 minutes after 4:20!
Did everybody do their duty?

I'm filling smart pots today.  I mixed my mycoraziah all throughout the dirt in a big bin.
Blended it real good then filled 5 pots.  I got girlz that need to get busy!  Back to veg and rigorous training.  By golly I can beat this state at its own game!  Tell me I can only have 5, 18" plants.  Ha!
Ill grow em 18" tall and 5' around in a SCROG setting.
Kind of like Me! Short and big around!  lol


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 6, 2020)

Keef it is by far the best skeletal muscle relaxant it is...they can keep the chemicals...this works best for me. Sandwich night here..PBJ and multi grain cheerios.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 6, 2020)

Double duty Gman...caps and flower...might scrape up a rosin hit soon...make it a triple header. My buddy Keef taught me all these tricks!


----------



## Keef (Jan 6, 2020)

Had maybe 1/4 cap of RSO -- Looking for some food to put on top it !-- HP- I've had some trouble with my neck and left arm lately - I can't imagine how it would be without an oral dose !-- The indicas in cap form are great for pain but they will slow U down - but U won't mind !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 6, 2020)

novitius said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Haribo-SUGAR-Classic-Gummi-Bears/product-reviews/B006J1FBLM



LMAO

Good one NOV!


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

novitius said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Haribo-SUGAR-Classic-Gummi-Bears/product-reviews/B006J1FBLM


Nov, honestly … was this your review? LOL just kidding


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 6, 2020)

Well, got most of my big plant trimmed finally.  I just hung the last of it and decided I'll trim that later.  It'll probably wind up getting squished anyway, or turned into edibles.  Last medicine they gave me for Harley seems to have finally done the trick.  His eyes are clearer then they have been in years.  Maybe you get what you pay for in vets too.!


----------



## novitius (Jan 6, 2020)

umbra said:


> Nov, honestly … was this your review? LOL just kidding


You gotta guess which one


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 6, 2020)

Gummies are evil!


----------



## novitius (Jan 6, 2020)

Keef you asked about Cups? Detroit and Anne Arbor,MI hold cups and gatherings. Denver,CO of course. Cali has numerous events. Washington and Oregon hold cups as well I'm pretty sure. I heard Mass had organized one but I lost touch with it. Anywhere rec is going to hold a cup.


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

Ok, so who's gonna send some gummies to political name. Just call them Trumpy bears


----------



## novitius (Jan 6, 2020)

umbra said:


> Ok, so who's gonna send some gummies to political name. Just call them Trumpy bears



Hahaha. I'll send em! Fantastic idea.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 6, 2020)

I missed New Year’s Day Cuz I was outa town and couldn’t find any....but I’m cookin black eyed peas tonight in the instant pot...
Onion green and red, celery, bacon, some sausage that was hangin out in the fridge...bell peppers, jalapeño peppers,chicken bone broth...coupla other things I forget...oh and made a batch of corn bread as well...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi guys.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 6, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Cannot stop laughing at this one gummy report>>>"These things are delicious, but they make my a s s sound like Chewbacca."...roflmao


soak them in vodka over night they swell to twice their size ,taste the same but different outlook on the day


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 6, 2020)

Got a quick question but I don’t want to start an actual thread for it...when taking a clone for the purpose of detecting plant sex, do/can you immediately put it into 12/12 lighting?

hi Rose!


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

yes I don't even root it. Just in a glass of water. Change water every other day.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 7, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Man those peas looked good...nothing like some home cooking. 3 or 4 days of perfect weather here...40's and 60's sunny as it goes. If we could get by this weekend without a flood...may be able to till in the garden next week. The winter grasses are taking over on this warm winter...tiller was running poorly on last outing so I need to take the carb. off and clean it. Its that time....wake n bake...think about the day. Smoke it while you got it!


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

Morning OFC  !-- 
Woke up early and can't turn my head -- Thought I would beat HP in this morning -- Nope !-- Yeah - I'm hook the mule up and plow the south 40 today - then swing up to the north end and cut some hay with my cycle !-- Then maybe stop for lunch ! -- How about another cup of coffee and some medicine 1st or instead of ?-- plowing and cutting hay --
U know I'm too old and crippled for dat **** !- Used to be able to do bout anything -- Body ain't up to it anymore !
So New Plan ! -- Coffee-- Weed - Blues -- check the grow later -- Hope miss lady find me da Bat Cave soon !-- Starting to get a twitch in my eye and getting a little freaky-- Me and my girls need to get dahell up out dis mudhole !-- 
Wake and Bake - Weed ain't smoking it's self - Do your duty OFC !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

Shout out to the 82 Airborne Division on it's way to Iraq !-- Come home with your shield or on it !-- This ain't Sparta ! - Bring yoass back home alive anyway U can !--

Put silver wings on my son's chest - make him one of America's best !

Salute !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

Put some honey oil in yo belly and put some one top your pipe - U just might be alright !-- I think I might live !
Tell U a little bit of a story real quick --
Middle East -- Why there can be no peace ?-- According to the Sumerians - the first 7  cities on earth are buried there under the mud of the deluge !-- There is stuff and things buried there we can't be allowed to find -- Control of the area has always been fought over by the forces of Enki and Enlil --- The serpent and the eagle !--( christianity and Islam are late arrivals)-- Perhaps the time of the crossing approaches - (The meaning of the original cross - represented by a cross in a circle)-- when thier planet swings back in close enough to disrupt earth ?-- cyclic destruction happens then --they say
F-ed up weather changes - ( wild fires in Austrailia- here last year)--earthquakes - ( One on Puerto Rico last night )-- One crossing ended the last ice age !
If thier history -legends and old myths are true -- We can't stop global climate change -and it gets worse -- According to them it's a cycle of destruction and rebuilding !- Don't that sound encouraging ? - Only good news is they say everytime the cycle happens the surviving  humans are given an upgrade --


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 7, 2020)

That is very believable Keef...some of the extinction records actually favor it. No Peace in the Mid-East is believable as well...after all we have been at war with an Ideology  since 1973 Yom Kippur...the Arab armies caught Israel dead to right...knocked 60% of her air-force down in 3 days. We furnished replacement aircraft, that were literally un-box...fueled ...armed and put into action. An Egyptian mechanized Division sat 10 miles from Tel Aviv and did not advance ...its commander was a General Lee and needed to be a Patton. Poor guy was later executed for his inaction's. This Ideology assassinated one of their best military and peace negotiators over a hand shake(Sadat 1981)...no Peace is ever likely...they will come after us if offered an Olive branch or Sword.


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

Every religion there is says the world will end when thier gods return -- most also say there will be a new world - sounds like a cycle to me ? -- Supposed to be a 3,600 year cycle - some crossings harder on the earth than others -- The sky rock that supposed to have killed the dinosaurs may have been accidentally or purposefully send on it's course to collide with earth at a time of crossing  -- They say this was a mining colony and we thier genetically engineered miners-- At the crossing they return for thier gold !-- They don't want pretty shiny gold -- They turn it into white powdered gold or monoatomic gold -- single gold molecules !-- We get a genetic upgrade and the cycle starts over ! -- We also get gifts to help us rebuild !-- After the deluge it is said the gifts included horned and unhorned domestic cattle -The domestic grains --The wine grape and  hemp !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 7, 2020)

Good morning toots! 
Redeyes, that looks delicious! 
I'm just making my second cup of coffee and psyching myself up for a long and boring day of manual titrations for chemical tank testing. Yaaawwwwwn! Hope y'all have more exciting projects on your schedules today!


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

Get'm Stinky !
I'm have to call in tell them I'm sick or something !- Pipe with that honey oil make me lean when I walk !-- Made me some more coffee -- That standing up thang ain't easy !-- 

Yep no doubt I was a space man and wanted gold and there was a planet had a bunch but also had Godzilla and **** walking around on it -- I'd chunk a big rock at it myself -- 
When it settles down and the big bite U things was dead I'd come get me some gold !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm high now !-- I would ask for a soap box but I'd probably fall off it ?--
The great apes - chimps and gorillas -- got 24 pairs of chromosomes in thier DNA -- Humans got 23 -- our 2nd chromosome has been bent and folded in such a way as to contain the info from that missing chromosome-- and give us 23 instead of 24 -- it makes sure we can't mate with apes and have viable offspring -- That keeps the orginal work pure in the descendants of man -See all the variation in size hair and eye color and even skin color amongst us ?---Make U feel like a puppy been bred to look the way U do ?--and it all started with "The Black Haired People"-- The first of us !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 7, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Getting my grow space set up today.
Lots of cleaning and disinfecting to do.    That stuff is Hard on a crippled up old fart!  
Have a great day yall!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 7, 2020)

Keef said:


> I'm high now !-- I would ask for a soap box but I'd probably fall off it ?--
> The great apes - chimps and gorillas -- got 24 pairs of chromosomes in thier DNA -- Humans got 23 -- our 2nd chromosome has been bent and folded in such a way as to contain the info from that missing chromosome-- and give us 23 instead of 24 -- it makes sure we can't mate with apes and have viable offspring -- That keeps the orginal work pure in the descendants of man -See all the variation in size hair and eye color and even skin color amongst us ?---Make U feel like a puppy been bred to look the way U do ?--and it all started with "The Black Haired People"-- The first of us !


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

While I was preaching I had Other Keef off on a grow mission -- His task ?-- Solve this problem -- Them aero boxes will pop a leak if that spray manifold and pump be in just the right position -it leak between lid and box--- Find me a solution -- There a bunch of them boxes -- so need a lot of whatever U find --not like U can buy the part ---U make something or adapt something ?-- U know the rule ?-- minimum number of parts needed -- Your solution got 4 parts and I need 4 per box I got all them boxes ?-- U killing me Cuz !-- U can do better than that !--
Show me how to make them boxes water tight !--best with one part same one everywhere !- box lids got to remain interchangable !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

People look at me strange when I talk about Other Keef so let me explain how that came to be !-- U know the cartoons where they got a devil on one shoulder and an angel on the other ?-- The one in the middle got took out in my fall so ain't nothing left but me and that beech !-- We don't always agree on the means to an end !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

There are 4 key hole like notches in my boxes -- one on each end one on each side -- If it will stick to the plastic of the boxes ?- Use some that spray plasic as a gasket -- but remember U still got to get in and out them boxes -- I can use it to lock down the boxes and prevent leaks if the lid is removable ?---The present snap down holder will not be strong enough to hold the lid on !- 
 Heat a 6 inch  piece of PVC pipe until soft --flatten one end to fit into the slot -- cut a narrow "V" in the flat side - so it will fit in the slot and with a tap the V will lock lid to box securely -- Bend the rest of the pipe so that when tapped in and holding the lid secure the end --about 4 inches points straight up -- 1 part -- 4 per box -- and it gives U a place to secure a net !-- Beeches !-
That's enough of that Other Keef !- U did good !-- How U gonna jig up to make them by the dozen - How many parts gonna be on that net assembly ?-- Here's a finger for U too !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2020)

Good morning all.  Looking at some Mandela seeds today, it has been a few years since i grew any of that. Warm and windy here, 50s... roses are coming out of dormancy perhaps to freeze later, it is ok, it happens. I am loving our puppy Annie. I thought she would be bigger then she is.. Hope your all stone and happy and stuff like that.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 7, 2020)

Rose, what USDA zone are you in? I'm in 4a and was just looking at my roses yesterday like, oh geez, might need to get a bale of hay and put them in snow/straw igloos.... it's supposed to hit 60 This weekend and I don't need them getting any bright ideas....


----------



## novitius (Jan 7, 2020)

Morning ofc. Bought a new digital timer. It doesn't seem to be doing it's job. Been manually controlling the lights. I knew I should've learned some Chinese's when I was younger.


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

My $10 timer got a switch up and down - on/off for every 15 minutes -- that's why my pumps run 15 on 15 off - every other one up or down -- Use the same cheap timer on my lights -- plug it into the wall socket !-- I promised Stinky I'd wire it right at the new place !-- Eventually I'm need an electrician ?-- and a plumber --
Yo Umbra - This Black Star time Apricot Head - It don't want to play nice -- I got enough clones to make it work but -- I think it want go be starved more than my other indicas and hybrids ?-- I figure it out but they gotta get along !

Edit : Hey Rose !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2020)

Good morning ofc...looks like the sun is up today so that should be good...I’m resisting the urge to mess with my potted seeds, just checked them they seem to still be damp so no water yet...that’s my most common mistake I think. Over watering my unpopped seeds...I’m going to try a different approach to training this time...no Scrog net but just try to keep’m tied down to their own pots so I can maybe get them outa the box if needed...
Keef, how about a couple spring clamps, my black and yellow box’s snap together pretty tight...or the did till 8 cut a big notch for the hoses...


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

They do clip closed pretty good RE - that 396 gph pump make it rain in them boxes -- The lids are tight but not watertight -- usually pops a leak on a long side - With them fitting so snug if I put some form of gasket in it won't clip locked anymore -- So ?? -- it's not a big problem but it's coming up on time to address it -- 1st thing will be some new micro sprayers I just got


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Beautiful day today/  My cherry tomato plant is still producing a couple tomatoes here and there.  The flowers in front of my house are still blooming.  Winter here is pretty mild so far.
Digital timers have effed up my indoor grow twice.  I stick with manual timers now with no problems.  
As I recall Keef had a timer burn up on him once.

Good to see you on Rose!

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 7, 2020)

Keef
You might try a thin bead of RTV around the lid.  Not enuff to hinder it closing but if you let it skin over 1st you can press it in.


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

It melted a little Burnin1  !--I was sucking to much power thru it !
Blueberry getting close !- They trichs clouding up !-- I'm expecting 1st amber anytime now !-- Thought the nephew had slipped past without me noticing and had something running  -- A pipe had burst and water was spraying up against his house -- Got the water turned off -- just split a screw on PVC union - easy fix !--
Gloman I've tried a couple things for a gasket - lots of stuff won't stick to the plastic -- That's why I thought I'd try some that spray plastic stuff - Says right on label it stops leaks !- I got leaks I want stopped !--New 360 sprayers may fix it -- Second approach will be drilling holes in the bottom of my spray manifold to reduce pressure shooting up by shooting some down !-- It don't have to spray hard just reach the top inside the box !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2020)

Mine don’t leak but I’m not spraying inside either, just a pump and a bubbler...you still thinking about flood and drain?


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

Yep !-- Keep cloning the way I do in 2 inch aero collars and baskets -- go from there to 4 inch baskets with baked clay balls ---leave the 2 inch basket to recover it after harvest -- roots get all tangled up in the baskets - tear the roots up getting them off -- Get them settled in and growing in my boxes - Go from there to drip and drain bloom tables  !--
I'm planning on 4 bloom drip and drain tables with room for 6 plants in each !-- Maybe a foot square tables almost long as the grow room  angled down to a res !--pump nutes up then thru one your drip rings -- thru the roots -- put the drip ring beyween a neopreme collar and the baked clay balls -- Keep wet and dry seperate !--Nute water go down the inside the box for another trip----  Still ain't going big with them like Nick does -- 6 Maybe 18 inch shaped plants to bloom every 2 weeks !-- Veg ?-- What ever I have to do to get it up to feeding bloom !-- Probably controlled Chaos !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey guys, Stinkey, I posted some pic's of my bathroom for you a few days ago. probably 6 pages back ha or 20?  I am in zone 6 here in eastern washington. It has been 50 degrees here a lot the last two weeks and the roses if they were dormant they are not now.  Trivia, do you know why you let roses make hips in the winter and not prune them? They produce something like antifreeze in the stems.   Ok, back to stuff.


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

Been a run on prepper survivalist veggie seed packs -- They got some nice large variety packs -- I was just looking and they was sold out -- Wonder what that's all about ?-- Oh yeah !- Iran !-- I forgot !-- Probably be a run on gas soon as Iran shut down the Straits and try to strangle world oil ?-- I need to just ease my oldass back up in them woods and get set up -- Don't matter how bad things get people gonna want thier weed ?-- and some liqour ?-- We can do that !

Not sure how much more of this "Great Again" we can take ?

I'm need some more bullets - wouldn't hurt to get one those new smokeless blackpowder rifles too with lots of firing caps -- lots and lots of .22 rimfire shells --
That's your -- inexpensive hunting gun --


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2020)

My music room turned drying room...I guess I can share it for a week or so...


----------



## thegloman (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks Rose!
I didn't know that about not pruning the rose hips for winter.
I hope I didn't kill this one.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 7, 2020)

Keef
Have you checked out the new cross bows?    They got em now where even I can use them.    Some have crank handles to cock them and its geared so its easy to do.     
I been wanting some black powder guns too.   They are more fun to shoot if you're not hunting.


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

There's always clothes pins involved !-- Nice clothes line RE !
Works just fine too !- I use high tech !- I tied my clothes pins to a coat hanger !-- fancy style !
Them prepper veggies seed packs made me think - What about survivalist weed seed ?-- Some indicas and high CBD for pain - U gotta have blueberry ?- What all would U rat hole if U could only have a dozen varieties in a seed pack  ?--- if they was feminized U couldn't breed anymore ?--
Regular Photo's it is ?--
 Touch my seed box and U could lose that hand !-- There's only a dozen kinds in there U wanna take my word or fight ?-- but  I still want that dozen kinds y'all pick out -- Don't forget lemon !-- I couldn't narrow it down to only a dozen !-- Be hard !-- None of that Skunk -- I don't like that fuel oil smelling weed either !-- gotta have high CBD !-- how many dat ?
Don't forget Mimosa!
And an orange ?--

No Autos allowed !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 7, 2020)

Rose! I just found your bathroom and I'm cracking up. Especially since I just scored a couple 4' led shop lights that are about to get hung in my upstairs bathtub that no one uses except Dog. It's the never ending creep of more plants crowding out the humans in a dwelling
I did not know that about rosehips! I will add that to the list of things they do which also includes making lots of vitamin c and being incredibly itchy when dried, for all ya pranksters out there .
I'm at the edge of where most hybrid roses will survive without the level of care typically reserved for cropping plants. I'm seriously considering putting in a bunch of hardy rugosas under my first floor windows to protect the castle from the tweeker invasion. But once they're in... they're there forever. You couldn't pay me to put on a suit of plate armor required for their uninstallation! They smell sooo good though...


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

Part of my psychic reading for a grower --
 U have or will grow marijuana in your bathroom !---
( what's the chance of being right on that one ?)
Sometimes U over indulge and get Too High !
U have this disease make U chase varieties !
U probably high right now ?
( How could he know that ?)
Do U want me to go on ?-

He got some Powerful Magic !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 7, 2020)

Keef if I could only have 12... or it it Other Keef asking the tough questions, cuz that's mean!
Sweet Cindy for fast heavy frosty crops and it doesn't reek into the street
Black Indica for excellent zzzzzz and it tastes like memories of good hash before all you could get was dabs
Gotta have a blueberry and a grape, just because!
Of course the Cheese!
NYC Piff which yields for beans but ohhh can't you smell that smell
The Soldotna Thunderfrick because who needs LSD when you can trip balls on green stuff
Some sort of kush. Gotta be the kushiest kush that you just happily fall into. A kushion!
Hm that's 8 so far so the rest are those great strains that are not strangers,  but the friends we haven't met


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

U never know Stinky --I guess it depends on your perspective but we get a dozen each right ?- We gonna be alright !-- Other Keef copying down your list !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2020)

I’ve decided I’m going to grow only two girls at a time...so I can properly care for them and I want to be able to take them outa the box for trimming and grooming and all such...So I’m not gonna Scrog this time...but still keep’m under control...not exactly sure how but I’ll work out the details...so RE, how come you got 4 seeds poppin...?on account of because maybe have a boy in there... but half of them are fem’s... like I said, I’m makin it up as I go... I do think two plants in my flower box is gonna be just right and mayhaps I won’t end up with a tangled mess, nice buds on top and a bunch a crap underneath...so that’s where I’m tryin ta head...


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

Stinky there was a guy I read a lot back in the day -- Carlos Casdeneda (sp) -- Anyway there something that rocked me in them !--Reporter caught  Carlos coming down the stairs and asked are U Carlos or his doppelganger-- Carlos confessed he was the doppelganger and excused himself !
I don't have the hunger for money and goods most have ---I want that kind of power !-- Tell the cops -- I am not the Keef U looking for !
Yes !- I am sick !- Got a head injury too !-


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 7, 2020)

The doppelganger defense may not hold up in court, but if it keeps the media from hounding celebrities that are Simply. Not. Interested.... there's some value in that!

Anyone know a 5'1 chipmunk faced mousy brunette who's built like a very small Viking? taking applications. Must smell vaguely of pot and lemon Pledge.


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

Set a chocolate trap Stinky !-- Cook up a big batch that chocolate stuff like U do ?--That smell ?-- they can't help themselves !-- they just float in on the smell just like in a cartoon !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2020)

Just checked my hopefuls and I see all four little green crowns pokin thru the coco...


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

I hate that early stage of growing from seed - they so delicate and all -- I'm not !-- I would much rather have fresh cuts in a cloner waiting for roots - That reminds me - Candy Cane -x- Bunch of Grapes ?- I need some more cuts !-- I'm see if I can't reveg all these stumps for the nephew - I walked him thru it on that White Indica and she still kicking it -- To me that would be leaving him a set of mother plants-- I taught him to clone -- He set if he can keep it alive !-- I need the Bat Cave - I got my cuts and they doing fine but I need to unpack my boxes - There's stuff I need I can't find - I'm doing aero on guesstimate math !- I can do better !-- There has been no feeding the plants in bloom - nothing but dirt and well water -- They do this?-- like this ?--Make me feel all warm and fuzzy !-- I know what I got to work with !- Umbra U breed some most powerful **** !-- All these blueberry crosses ?-- I mighta bred them but both the moms and dad came straight out the house of Umbra !-- Will they be any good ?--- They can't help it !-- I knew they mommas !-- I've seen what the daddy do !-- Texas not ready for this jelly !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

I still think political name shouldn't have taken the credit for killing that Iranian !-- He a master of muddying the water -- He could done the old 3 card Monte thing and they would still be wondering who killed him ! -- but what do I know ?
Looks like the dumass bout to get us into a war -- I like my way better !-- Lot less bleeding - screaming and dying !- Them flags they give the family are a poor consolation for losing a son or husband !- 
This whole episode has been surreal-- Like a play book for how to start a war  - If U want to start a war do it like this !


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

10 rockets hit an American airbase in Iraq today !- So it begins !--


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2020)

Well the day started with pea soup fog the entire Valley. Did 2 hours with a root canal and then driving up and down the Central Valley in that fog. It barely hit 40 here. Hurt. From my tooth to the back of my eye. Took a motrin and some tincture.


----------



## novitius (Jan 7, 2020)

Cookies, sour diesel, Larry OG, Holy Grail Kush, blueberry headband, white widow, haze, lemon g's (until I taste the triple Lemon at least), an orange, a peyote, blueberry, something else super trippy! That was a struggle. Some of those I could leave behind actually lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 7, 2020)

So far there's agreement on
Good kush
Good blueberry 
Something trippy
I like this; it covers well being,  great flavor daytime bud,  and just... really getting your head in a spot.
Frankly if I had to narrow it to just 3, this would probably cover it.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 7, 2020)

Keef said:


> Part of my psychic reading for a grower --
> U have or will grow marijuana in your bathroom



I will take your psychic prediction, and raise you one impulse purchase while I was at the grocery store buying kitty litter for the feral Basement Cats. Are you by any chance propping up your cell phone/mouse with a magic 8 ball right now?



Yoda is perplexed. This is HIS tub. which he is welcome to keep; its an utter disaster and needs to be ripped out. But why bother, its a perfect permanently plumbed drip tray in a white enclosure!


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

If I gotta have something trippy and I do !-- Let's get in the way back machine ?-- What that weed used to come tied to a piece bamboo  something -- Thai Stick ?-- OK - Maybe one these modern sativas - but I got lost in my own neighborhood - There for awhile I wasn't even sure if I was real !
Trippy sativa ? -  gotta have !
While y'all otherwise occupied Other Keef stuck a pack of Snow Lotus seed in his pocket !-- U got to watch him all the time !-- If I caught him with Snow Lotus he heen up in Bohdi land -- Empty the pockets Other Keef -- Black Triangle ? - U dog what else U got ?
U got no intention of following the 12 variety rule do U ?--
Did ya hide some in case U got caught with what U had -- Planning on looping back and pick them up later ?-- I'll be watching !

Hey Stinky wait till he gets all hopped up on catnip and decides to take your grow down !- Dog and cat got into a grow decades ago - Used my grow like an amusement park !-- I could not have done a better job of destroying it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey stinky, I have a bathtub sorta shower thingy like that unfortunately my wife likes to use it...I’d love to turn it into a garden...I use the guest bathroom...


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

Umbra when I asked about getting Tranquil Elephantizer back U told thier was something else I'd like better or was it something better but along the same line as  better that coffee /tobacco thing I had - Master Kush - I liked that terp profile  ( I find better than Tranquil Elephantizer  hard to believe but U ain't pointed  me wrong yet)--Ancient OG ?- it was a dam OG something ?-


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 7, 2020)

Redeyes my clones need a home.
Hoooome, home on a draaaaaain...
The attic is getting too crowded: /


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

I once had a couple boards across the top of my tub and aero boxes sitting on top the boards with the lights swinging from the shower curtian !-- So have U ever grown weed in the bathroom ? -- I gotta put my hand up too !-- I grow wherever I can I'm not proud !-- The bat cave got 2 bathrooms one of will end up with plants in it !-- Sure as the sun rises tommorrow - not A plan but one them things that probably will happen - figure it out when it does ?-- Home on the drainnnnn !- I like having a drain !


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2020)

Ancient OG is bad a**, but I was thinking Dank Sinatra


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

Dat's da One !--Umbra !-Dank Sinatra !-- I had a brain cloud and couldn't remember it !--- Ya liking that face pain ?-- Sorry Cuz - I know how it hurts -- I had some root canals - that was before I tried to bust that concrete floor with my face !-- and after I tried to drive that steering wheel column  thru the floor with my face when I hit that tree !-- Face pain bad !- -Repeated blows like that to the face make memory bad !
Ancient OG -- might need me some of that too ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2020)

not in any pain now. made stuff to eat. I'm good


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2020)

ancient og and goji og have the same mom. Nepalese indica


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

After my fall Dr. Mindbender  (psych doctor)-- ask me if there was high stress in my job and give him a for instance -- OK !- Surgeon got the nose peeled open and got a little chisel up in that nose--  U got a hammer and he say tap it !- harder !-- That enough pucker power stress for U - I got more !-- U know what it feels like to drive a chisel up somebody's nose with a hammer !-- I do -


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

Umbra --Nepalese Indica?-- Would that be the one In -- The White -x- Nepal Indica ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2020)

no its not, but you have that


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2020)

Ok I was wrong. Goji is nepali og x snowlotus and ancient og is Iranian landrace x snowlotus. I should probably pop some of both of these, lol. I have 5 packs of goji og


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

Cause U know -- Waldo --child of the Snow Lotus --got all up on that and the result over there right now !- ( marked - WI-x- BBSL )---She too big for bloom - She one the ones that just like what I do ! -- What I call a production plant - She do everything easy - Smoke ?-  U hit her she hits back !-Try to get up she just back hand U !-- - She cloned and leaving with me !- Run it a lot at the beach !

Edit :-- pop them !


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2020)

that snowdiesel is still a fav of mine


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

I know from experience that the Snow Lotus terp profile will dominate in it's crosses and descendants-- Waldo was Black Berry Snow Lotus - There was no hint of berry in his children's terp profile -- except that one ( AK -x- BBSL)- it was faint like a hint of berry in a earthy deep in the forest after a rain thing -That Snow Lotus thing was dominate -- Same as your BPU-X-B.B dominates with it's blueberry !-- So over there in bloom live the AK Thang !--
( AK-x-BBSL)  -x-  ( BPU-X-B.B)-- I slammed those 2 dominates together -- I think she less than a week out - 1st of her kind -- whatever that be ?


----------



## novitius (Jan 8, 2020)

I forgot the wedding cake. Maybe Beach wedding instead.... Then there's the hash plant. Mazar. La con. Can we add some Hawaiian to the mix?  Fruity pebbles.... Blue dream. Herijuana.... Good night OFC. I'm off to top toe through the poppies.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 8, 2020)

Good Morning...That was a quick 30 minutes reading to catch up...cut a tree and fall behind lol. First Oak down and no house damage ...dang tree is much larger on the ground, its all cut up and most of it moved...got to haul limbs off and finish stacking it. I think I can do the next one as well....but the largest one ...70' maybe...I will hire a bucket truck to take it down...too close to house to drop it. Smoking on some Candy Cream this morning...soothing the sore muscles! Enjoy the day Amigo's !


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- Ugh !-- need more coffee !-- cold out there -- my cold and your cold might be different but I Don't like it anyway--
HP - I been thinking about back up  power at the new place -- I need a boiler of some kind-- Is there any reason I couldn't run steam pressure thru an air wrench type motor and use it to turn an auto alternator ?-- I can work with 12 volts -- alternator- battery--inverter --all that wood U always chopping--  Just a thought - nice if it could be part of a wood stove or fireplace ? -- 100 lbs of pressure should turn an alternator plenty fast !--
Umbra --Snow Desiel ?-- Waldo was there ! ---SD-X- BBSL-- or  my  " Big Pink" ! -- She alright and living in the mudhole !-- got several to sex !--  and want it back ! ---Half Snow Lotus on both sides !-- She'll hold her own !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 8, 2020)

Not sure if the seal in the air tool would hold up with  steam temperatures...I know of some wood fueled hot water heaters ..then you need an engine...they might handle the load. Solar would be a lot simpler...safer and very productive here in the Sun belt. The system can be pieced together as your money allows.


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

I was thinking something simple cheap for emergencies -- Something simple as a pressure cooker - pressure coming out copper line same as Gloman's still - water trap - air wrench turning an alternator -- I agree about solar but in my mind the problem with solar is the needed battery bank - it gets expensive !-- In an emergency a steam generator would give U power --warmth and clean distilled  water and a place to cook supper !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 8, 2020)

Another vote for solar. Now that LED technology is at a good point and solar components are coming down in price... get em before things get too crazy with import tariffs on Chinese stuff.


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

I would vote for solar but Texas got a law -- Power U make and power from the utilities can never mix !-- Power meters that will run backwards if U making more power than U use -- We can't use them !-- U all power company or all U !-- Way too expensive for a battery bank to hold enough household power to make U energy independent !


----------



## novitius (Jan 8, 2020)

Morning ofc! Keef, there's grants and finance plans available to rural citizens for green energy. Maybe you could get set up way cheaper than you expect? There's always the old water wheel too.


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

In Texas they Don't do such a thing -- they might follow national guideline and give U a green grant but U still ain't
Putting power into thier system !-- It should be different !-- I'd put little generators on stationary bikes and **** - turn a gym into a power producing company - solar -wind -wave whatever moves making power -- I still think a grow barge on the river with paddlewheels powering my grow from the current would be cool !- be easier because U wouldn't have to store power just make what U need !


----------



## novitius (Jan 8, 2020)

That would be pretty cool. Just float around growing weed and fishing.


----------



## novitius (Jan 8, 2020)

I ordered a survival vegetable and herb kit a while back. It showed up yesterday. They said 16.5k seeds.... There's no where near 1k. They saying grow all this then you get those seeds I guess....  Oh well. I'm gonna get some tomatoes and lettuce growing soon in veg.


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

I built a thang to make power one time - I used to tinker around alot -- U can test my theory with a glass of salt water - a nail and a brass rod -- U stick the steel and brass in the salt water and use an Ohm meter to test current running between them - should get about 3 volts-- low amps -- I think they call it a galvanic cell ?-- See Baghdad Battery !-- built a bank of  36 PVC versions linked in series and in  sequence and -- 
I made a constant low amp battery charger -- A block of them big as a fridge probably power a house !


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

Nov - A nice powered houseboat so U can tow your grow barge like a trailer when U want- It wouldn't have to be that big and could be longer instead of wider to get U in smaller places ?---Container garden on the roofs -Make it almost self sufficient ?
 I wasn't impressed with those survival seed packages -- Now Burpee got a seed selection but I'd rather pick them out myself instead of a big pack of mixed seed !


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2020)

Good morning OFC. 
Keef, however you make electricity, you want to store it. The storage battery setup is what you want. You can charge up batteries and run that for the grow. I would look into a propane generator and 100 gallon or 200 gallon tank.


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

I know Umbra it always comes back to expensive deep cycle batteries -- that is the flaw of storing power !-- 
Is it too much to ask for the weed gypsies to be able to follow spring up the big muddy then come on back down stream in the fall ?- far as I know U wouldn't have to pay properly taxes ?- Give a whole new meaning to Snowbird ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

If we at war- gas price gonna get high !-- How much ethenol can U add to gas and it still get an engine to run right ?-- Store my dam energy in a jug !- U could smell the whiskey Burning down Copperhead Road -- I may not drink anymore but I figure I can make fuel ?-- Gas hit $7-8 a gallon people be wanting to know how U make that stuff ?-
Wonder how hard it would be to get one those "Generac" emergency home generators to run on shine ?--


----------



## thegloman (Jan 8, 2020)

Keef said:


> If we at war- gas price gonna get high !-- How much ethenol can U add to gas and it still get an engine to run right?


This is a question I asked a long time back and this is the answer I got.
85% ethanol to 15% gas.
Same formula for diesel


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

Gloman -- We gonna need bigger stills !--
Wonder how much that high fructose corn syrup cost ?-- Dat **** would ferment up fine -- U go in buying sugar by the 100 lb bag - At least have some kind of plausible explanation or DEA gonna wanna talk to U ! -- Cracked corn to feed my chickens be my reason for buying  all that corn and it be true enough !- The CKNs do eat the corn after it been fermented --for fuel ?-- maybe sweet horse and mules feed - crushed mixed grain and got some molasses in it -- Should ferment just fine !-- What U feed that drunkass mule out there Uncle Keef ?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm already planning mine.
Copper is Expensive!  But worth it in the long run.   Fuel and liquor will always be in demand just like weed.


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

If it's for fuel ?-- leave the head and U just increased your yeild by 10 % ? -- Maybe a sugar cane privacy fence at the new place ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

Gloman all that stuff U know about a copper still -If it's for fuel U can throw most of those concepts out !-- I would use a dam auto radiator as a worm ! - a steel still --no copper--
Steel pipe too !--From still to thump keg and on to the Worm-- U ain't gonna drink it so what's the big deal ?- Afraid your fuel gonna have a bad taste or lead in it from the radiator !- ?-- Got the head in it too !-- it's poison ---Not for drinking !
I could ferment some big shine in one those bulk milk tanker trailers -- Wonder how much it cost to rent one ?-- I could put a cap on that trailer to the Worm but how I cook it off ?- electric like a water heating element probably cost too much ?-- Can't build a fire under it if U lease it ?-- Maybe one those big steel dumpsters - get the welder and make it water tight - put a top on it with a built in cap ?-- U could build a fire under  that beech ?
Don't mean U Can't have another little copper still making drinking liqour ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

U come sneaking around the grow at night ?--Couple drunkass mules or jackasses think U trying to steal they feel good food ?--- U probably don't want to be there anymore -- Pissed off Billy goat show up ?-- U gonna wanna leave -- Now !-- ? -- I am however gonna want to get it on night vision film !-- May wanna send U and your friends a copy ?
I also saw pics of a CKN farm one time putting thier CKN **** in big tanks - They were capturing the methane and using it to produce power !-- pot farmer compost / methane machine - have to be big to be worthwhile !-- run the generac on methane to power your lights ?
I would like solar-  wind and all going into a storage device that wasn't an expensive battery !-- maybe a water tower ?- use power to pump water up to it -- then capture power when water come down ?
Making liqour for fuel though seems the most practical way ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

There's always Keef's powerplant / engine in -"Wet Heat" ?-- fuel- air and a little water ( fuel could be shine) are injected into a combustion pot - when ignited by a spark the exploding/ expanding gases exit the combustion pot thru a one way valve in the bottom into an expansion chamber/ pressure reservoir where it is used as needed -cycle is repeated as needed in combustion pot to build pressure - like a self filling air compressor -- I could do a lot with 500 psi steam pressure ??
The mechanics are simple but  the computer control system is beyond my ability!
Wet Heat is my version of the Bliss - Leavit Mark 7 torpedo engine of late WW1 and early WW2 -- Ever heard of torpedo juice ?-- It ran on ethanol and compressed air -- Turn it on point it and it ran at one speed until it hit the target or ran out of fuel/air !-- Better batteries replaced it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2020)

Keef, if your running lights pumps, fans, etc 24/7 your not gonna have enough solar power to sell back to them anyway...you’ll be burnin your own power and savin yourself money...mayhaps set up a greenhouse and use solar that way...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2020)

Good morning I hope. Wind was 50 mph last night.  Thought we were going to Oz, or iran.  
Gman, old roses are very hardy, it is just a rule we learn at rose school. I wish i could go prune ours.. way too early.  My neighbor prunes hers in the fall. OMG lol. they always look good, so go figure. Have a great day all. Any houses look good Keef?


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm high and rambling Rose !-- Good morning !- How's Miss Annie today ?- Realtor sent me that 2nd listing of another place that wasn't very isolated so we had a talk -- Look Farther back up in the woods -- not a house near or in a city !-- They showing the beach house - when it sells it'll probably happen fast !-- They keep say it will be easier to get financing after we sell the beach house and I keep saying when I sell the beach house I won't need financing !-- They just look at me like I'm stupid !-- Must be something I'm missing here ?


----------



## novitius (Jan 8, 2020)

I think it's become common practice for people to carry more debt than actual possessions. Nobody owns anything anymore. Except the bank of course. 
I'm with you Keef, buy it outright and be done!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2020)

My girls are standin up this morning try to shuck off those seed shells...
I don’t have any dept other than monthly credit card usage...I only use it as a convenience for buying stuff...if possible I’ll just use PayPal as that’s linked to my bank account...when we retired from work, we sold the house which we still owed 15 years worth of mortgage and bought outright our current modular...cars are paid off and I hope never to have to buy again...so I don’t anticipate ever needing credit again...but then ya never know I supposed...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2020)

Hey Rose, it looks like I’ve got powdery mildew on my lady banks rose... got any recommendations, I don’t want it spreading to the rest of my stuff...maybe use some sulfur on it?


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

Modular is not a problem for me RE -- 3 bedroom is almost a requirement -- bloom - veg and one to sleep in -- Looks like I'll have the money to pay it off and get new lights -- 
I could find something nicer and carry some debt but would rather not !- I might have a tough time the 1st 6 months or so - probably just 4 months -- The grow starts producing I'll be fine -- Old used truck -- I'm good!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2020)

You got your SS going right?


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Good morning Old farmers Club 


novitius said:


> Can we add some Hawaiian.


I grew some Na Pali Pink indoors last year.  I really liked it.

Keef it used to be solar power and electric cars were illegal in Texas.  I thought things would have changed by now at least with the solar.  I guess Texas has too much oil and they need to sell it. ha ha

Have a GREAT day friends.


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

Yep RE got the SS taken care of -- Burnin1 it is changing just ever so slowly -- Down north of  Corpus they got some big fields of windmills -- They producing competitive power !
Cost of fuel go up in war they be in good shape ! -- I can see gas going up $2 a gallon easy !- Probably won't be a shortage just higher prices !-- Now we need to have this 2020 election and let Texas pass some kind of reasonable MMJ law in next session !


----------



## novitius (Jan 8, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning Old farmers Club
> I grew some Na Pali Pink indoors last year. I really liked it.



I had found a breeder from Molokai but I can't remember where. They claimed they had landraces. That island is rather sacred to their people iirc so it might be true. Stuff is never heard of before. I'm gonna go hunt for that...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 8, 2020)

Afternoon Cannabis Lovers....Another stamp licked...Full Moon coming in for Friday...it is up early night. Had a coconut cap and some hitting GPD so my day is melting away quickly. Got the tree all piled up and the debris cleaned up...eyeing the next one.Doing chicken breast...oven roasted veggies and  forbidden rice....pssst...it time to burn one !


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm in !-- I haven't seen the weather forecast but best I see what's happening soon !-- My face say something's coming !
Took some coconut oil extract myself -- Got kinda melted !-- Face Don't hurt much anymore but I'm not doing anything quick !-- I need to be able to control the pain without getting so melted !-- We gonna work on that in the Bat Cave !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2020)

I’m seeing folks on the u-tube making co2 generators from bottles of sugar and yeast...I thinking of trying this myself...now if I was growing in a room, I’d say this would be a waste of time but growing in a small cabinet space, I’m thinkin it might just help...it’ll be a while before i have anything in flower but if I remember...(memory hasn’t been workin well lately), I might give it a try during flower next time...my circulation fan is up high so I’ll just plug the output hose right to the back of the fan and let it blow...


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

RE make me think small sometimes and I don't mean that in a bad way !-- We all want something different from a grow but the 1st goal is always weed independence !-- Always brings me back to the microgrow !-- Umbra always post a link saying South Park already did it !-- Need to look like something common and draw no attention -- I'm thinking microgrow look like a refridgerator ?-- They already white inside ?-- Be nice to use the existing system to control environment - 68 degrees ?-- Got to loose that top freezer box ?-- U could do a plant in something like that !--
Texas Don't know lots of weed stuff !-- Lots will want to grow thier own and Be many  mining the miners ?-- I know how to make **** that will work ! - I could build a functional "Reefer Box" ?-- Have a tag on it say Frigidaire right there on the door ?-


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 8, 2020)

The weather report confirms your face forecast...10-14 day out look is multiply Gulf systems coming in every few days...lots of rain...I hope they miss it this time. An alert day Friday night into Saturday morning for storms.


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

I agree RE -- Room sized grow ?-- To have any effect U would have to recirculate your air and  ferment in something big as 5 gallon buckets ?-- I'll have all 4 my 5 gallon primary fermenters bubbling away in bloom !- might put some in veg too ? -- I mean I am gonna have the fruit and berries grown from used weed growing nute water -- Fresh fruit -Wine / fruit brandy and weed ?--Moonshine /fuel--RSO and smoked drunken CKN ?--  Circle of life Cuz  !-- Have to get U to teach me beer making !-- I Don't drink any more but when U want something done and have plenty ice cold beer for when the job gets done ( for safety reasons) - volunteers be coming out the wood work ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2020)

For Keef. Came across these today from a guy I know  lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2020)

good evening, or afternoon peeps.
Re, treatment for mildew on roses is mostly toxic. What i like better is improving the air circulation by thinning it out. I have used baking soda on mine years ago. I only buy roses that don't do that, but i would give a lot for a Lady Banks as pretty as yours.  Best to get all the mildew leaves off the rose and put them in a baggy so the mold spores don't get out. Clean up the bottom of the plant and on the ground for moldy leaves.  Do you get black-spot there like my friend south of SF?  Also, we found out by testing years ago you can spray the mildew off with water. and believe it or not it is true.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2020)

Those look tasty Umbra.


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

Might be seeing the 1st hint of Amber on the blueberries ?-- Taking them this weekend -- bout 64 days !---Leave some green -- bigger pot -- back under 24/7 -- clone factories for awhile then run them again ?

Umbra - I hate U Cuz !-- I'm need some seed !-- Give me an instant flare up of the VCD !


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2020)

eagle 20, lol for the roses


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2020)

novitius said:


> I had found a breeder from Molokai but I can't remember where. They claimed they had landraces. That island is rather sacred to their people iirc so it might be true. Stuff is never heard of before. I'm gonna go hunt for that...


You guys crack me up. What kind of cannabis collector would I be without 5 or 6 Hawaiian strains nobody else can get, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

Pineapple Chunk ?-- I Don't know if it's Hawaiian but it want to come to the Bat Cave !-- I hear it calling to me sometimes !-- Lemon Pound Cake ? -Peach Cobbler ? --I see y'all !---I hate all U free state growers and your dam access -- Make me jealous --Y'all get to shop for weed **** and I get to dodge the cops !-- I am not the Keef U looking for !
What kind of Hawaiian U got Umbra ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2020)

I don't have pineapple chunk, but … I know a breeder from Oregon. I met him in Spain at Spannabis Cup in 2012. Prof P from Dynasty seeds. His Pineapple fields might be more than you could handle, but … that what I have, lol. 

https://www.sanniesshop.com/pineapple-fields.html


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

Had to explain some bondage techniques to the nephew -- WI-X-BBSL over there showing her *** in bloom !-- If the head room was any less I wouldn't have bloomed there !-- piece of fishing line and a sinker - lean her right over ! She gonna bulk up nice !-- She had a head start on the grape crosses but they doing fine !-- I tied dis beech up before !- I know how she do !


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2020)

Hawaiian hmm, I have these but they don't count do they?
https://www.seedsherenow.com/shop/seed-types/regular-seeds/snow-high-seeds-golden-lei/
https://www.seedsherenow.com/shop/seed-types/regular-seeds/snow-high-seeds-ha-hawaiian-kush/
https://www.seedsherenow.com/shop/seed-types/regular-seeds/snow-high-seeds-hawaiian-anti-matter/
https://www.seedsherenow.com/shop/seed-types/regular-seeds/snow-high-seeds-hawaiian-gold/
https://www.seedsherenow.com/shop/strains/sativa-dominant/snow-high-seeds-maui-gold/


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

Pineapple Fields?-- I'll take pheno "D" for the win !-- Other Keef we gonna need carbon filters ! -- maybe I can use a 4 inch pvc vent tube and blow that smell straight up bout 40 feet ?--


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

Sometimes U keep getting pushed in a direction --U resist until U realize - Wait ?-- U Don't want no pigs at the Bat Cave cause they stank ?-- Weed at the Bat Cave gonna stank too ?-- Blame it on the pigs !-- My 1st father in law had a couple pigs -- 30 sows and a couple boars- Breed them 3-4 times a year-- make many baby pigs - think he was averaging bout 12-14 each sow ?-- Then growing up --neighbor down the way build a pig pen that U could drag around -had a couple - They buy weaned piglets and grow them up to market size -- Have about 30 in each pen -- Take a pen at a time  to market !-- That smell cover some pineapple fields maybe even some roadkill ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2020)

They gonna be a lotta work too...


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

RE - I know this so I hesitate !- I can put in an automatic chicken feeder but pigs ain't like that -- Calf used to wake me up at dawn - didn't need no alarm clock - I raised steers from the dairy cause they was so cheap - bottle fed the beeches !-- Raised one with my show calf -- On the farm 1st thing U do is feed the animals -- They make big noise until U feed them !-- No weekends off !--Them big half gallon calf bottles suck !-- CKNs I found to be easy !-- Raised them in lots of 25 - from chick to freezer in about 8 weeks - White Rocks !-- Meat CKNs !- Didn't really like butcher day but U get a system down -- I just want a few assorted yard birds !- some for meat some for eggs - maybe a couple turkeys some Cornish
hens ?-- Even thought about going exotic with some bird-- ring neck pheasant and quail ?-- still need a couple laying hens ?--


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2020)

get 1 pot belly pig, name him Other Keef


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2020)

pen of pigs, anybody come trespassing, no remains or evidence … just fat pigs


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2020)

All true but still a lotta work for an old guy...I’d go for those bigass chickens...chickens are a lot easier to pluck up and process than a pig too...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 8, 2020)

Scissors hash is a true, pure, wholesome blessing upon growers. I don't miss the days when I was in frantic trim mode and had multiple pair of barber's shears in a jar of isopropanol soaking the gunk off...

That 'gunk' is like the immediate gratification part of the reward. I love me a little hairy ball of flavor.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 8, 2020)

Those crazy 30 lb Jersey giants haha we were talking about those like sooo many pages back, I think Keef was saying breed em to a fighting cock n get all black territorial guard chickens? I still think that was a good idea to keep intruders away


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2020)

I’ve been afraid to try the hash I made a few weeks back...I will soon...


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm lazy.  I still use icy propal


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 8, 2020)

I do to if I've got a lot to trim. Or even just use iso handiwipes. But today I only took down one that was a mercy killing, so it was faster to scrape than go try and scrounge some solvent


----------



## Keef (Jan 8, 2020)

Love me some scissor hash -- The only redeeming feature of trimming !-- I use sprung scissors -- pinch together and they spring back open --it helps prevent trimmers claw -- I scrape the hash off but the scissors still get sticky - I keep a half pint jar of everclear around and got several pair of scissors -- I scrape the scissor hash off but I'm not there to clean scissors- Slide my pocket knife down each side of the scissors and back to it - scrape it off a time or 2 then throw the scissors in the jar of everclear and get a fresh pair--
That jar of everclear get thick after awhile -- When I think it's time for new everclear I filter it thru a coffee filter snd put the half pint jar on a coffee cup warmer outside - Alkeehol vaporate and leave U some goodies -- !
Stinky - There will be giant CKNs - just don't know what else yet !


----------



## novitius (Jan 8, 2020)

umbra said:


> I don't have pineapple chunk, but … I know a breeder from Oregon. I met him in Spain at Spannabis Cup in 2012. Prof P from Dynasty seeds. His Pineapple fields might be more than you could handle, but … that what I have, lol.
> 
> https://www.sanniesshop.com/pineapple-fields.html



Thanks for the link! I've been looking for a good Kali mist for a brother in law. This BiL is not the junky. That one got shipped to Maine. Ha! This one's a vet. I'm glad to help him.
Edit: to bad they're sold out of em!

@umbra for God sake man, publish a catalogue already!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 9, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Fine morning here 48* ...headed to 71* and clear with a beautiful moon out there.If this pattern continues I may get by with heating cost less than $100.00 ...but its not over yet. This run is starting to bulk up...about 3 weeks into flower...I hate the point where the stretch stops...they look scrawny for a few days as they divert energy to flowering....then boom....everything gets heavy.Long list of chores today...making some Tea included..probably hit 80* in the storage building..perfect for tea brewing. When I get these Oaks down I have plans of some Solar Power options...I will have a lot more sunshine to work with.


----------



## key2life (Jan 9, 2020)

Morning, OFC!  All this talk of seeds is making my trigger finger itchy!  Still curing my last run, and already ready to go seed shopping!  Those Hawaiian strains look mighty nice, Umbra!

Been wearing out my new Banana Haze - seems like a solid daytime runner.  Can still get s#it done, but very pleasant!

I will say that one nice thing about living in Jawja is they do have very nice solar credits for homeowners here - one of the best programs in the country.  Our new Gubner will eff that up in short order, I'm sure.


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Jan 9, 2020)

Morning ofc


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

Morning OFC 
Slow this morning !-- Key --Texas has had it's own Moscow Mitch -- They meet every 2 years - The Texas house passes MJ bills everytime they meet -- it goes to Texas Senate and the GOP sits on it until time runs out not allowing a vote - so nothing changes -- Oh we got a MMJ bill but it helps no one - U have to have a prescription- Doc can't do that !- Only a few hundred very sick people have access to low grade !-- Texas people been changing and are ahead of the law with some places giving tickets and other's lock U up !
GOP is losing power in Texas because of political name - Sure some still tow the party line but with political name the GOP has lost lots of support -- This time next year we will have a good idea about what will happen !-- Take me that long to get a grow where I want it !


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

People say give up and move Keef-- Texas won't ever change until the national prohibition changes -- Maybe ?-- They usually give us a choice of which oil man to vote for !-- The reason I have hope is something quietly been happening -- The reason Texas never change is that TEXAS is majority Hispanic but they tend to not vote !-- political name not too popular among people of color -- Hispanics registering to vote in droves !-- I don't think it bodes well for the GOP !

Edit :-- realtor need to get me outta here - **** starting to wear thin -- U know how my mouth be ?-- Having to stay with my exes people while we sell that house has been trying !-- Right now everybody knows Keef ain't happy bout dis **** !-- Having to play nice when I feel like flipping the switch to auto fire !-- I just came for the girls I need to just maintain little longer and not blow up -- I need to stay civilized as I can --  I can't uncork -- that would be bad !- I must say it has been a practice in patience-- but I'm running out !-- The stuff I don't tell U is worse than what I do !-- Me and my girls need to get dahell up out this mudhole soon !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## key2life (Jan 9, 2020)

Don't trip off the line, Keef!  Stay Frosty!  

Jawja's as bad as Tejas, or worse.  We have some penny-ante CBD oil law they passed to mollify the Moms out there with sick kids, BUT while it's not a crime to have the oil, it IS a crime to obtain it, and they're doing nothing to make that possible.  Typical fronting for the GOP here.  They pass a law to make it look like they care, but then they never draw up a mechanism for the law to be functional.  

Our new Gubner was Sec. of State, and he refused to recuse himself, so he was able to run the same election he was a candidate in.  Never heard that one before.  The voting machines here run Windows 2000, the most easily hacked version of Windows in existence.  Plus, he took the Russian ambassador (spymaster) Sergey Kislyak to see all our voting machines up at Kennesaw State U, and they were left alone with them.  Only in Jawja, man!  

Now you got me running my yap, Keef!!  Need to Stay Frosty myself!


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

I watched that happen Key -- Looked like a Texas GOP move -- Predominately black college outta Houston -- GOP moved thier voting station way off campus !-- Voter suppression is thier way -
I'll hold it together !-- I got big weed to grow !-- Just need to make it thru this unpleasantness !--
I was thinking about that - if U could have only 12 varieties - !-- Everyone would have thier list but U would have shutdown the OFC to stop us from sharing genetics -- Big man tells U what to -- Tell him sure - that's OK - but don't do a got dam thing he say !


----------



## novitius (Jan 9, 2020)

I was just thinking about the 12 strains thing again too. I don't think 12 would be enough really. There's just too many varieties available. I guess you could go all the way back to the beginning of each one. Then there's like sometimes numerous different varieties available per country/region whatever.  Then I had a memory of a weed tale of heard from the nam guys. Monkey Paw. Not Thai stick. Usually just bud and no stick. Umbra? Keef? Anyone know about this one? Umbra do you have some? 
 Afternoon stoners.


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2020)

I remember something on here about the monkey paw. Beans were for sale at a sight for $1000 each or maybe it was $10,000 each. It wasn't real. Just a scam trying to hype a long lost strain. The picture was ducksfoot or something very similar


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

Nope !-- It probably gone !--If things would have went different I had toyed with the idea of Isoltating a girl from one  them ole school sativas like Veitnamese Black --put a mess of clones on the river -- Way too long a finish time for me inside but the outside growing season here would fit it perfectly -- When they say I can have a few plants outside  I probably start messing with some sativas and keep my real grow hid --Problem gonna be hemp  !- Gonna be much more hemp pollen every year !
So I guess we talking sativa hash ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

Weather going downhill -- Feels like rain anytime now - Thick air !-- Storms and high wind tonight and/or tomorrow !-- 75 mph winds ?--big trees ?-- travel trailer ?-- Let me do the math ?--- **** gonna get tricky in da mudhole  !---
 Some raggedyass-- pissed off old fart come walking up out the damage after the storm ?-- Carrying his left arm kinda funny ? -- That pissed off old fart probably be me !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 9, 2020)

Good morning ofc....not doin much of anything so far...


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

Rain started !- build thru the night and tommorrow peak some time late tommorrow !-- HP- Key--Nov  U guys watch yourself -- Gloman - get out the snow shovel !-- Stinky - probably hit U on the weekend so no calling in for a snow day !- 
Pressure in my face usually break before weather hits and I'm still locked up -- Head count after the storm !-- 
Get the emergency supplies out like extra lighters and weed -- and a flashlight !


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2020)

Worked in rain most of the morning. Every ache and pain is amplified by the damp cold. But home now and a fresh hot cup of coffee


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 9, 2020)

Afternoon Everyone....Windy here and warm...13 to 15 kt wind most of the day. All this warm air is feeding the storm so it will be a good one....but one computer model has most of the rain staying off shore..lets hope its the correct one. Keef our storm kits sounds all most identical...extra weed and lighters...dark chocolate thin Reese's cups....I am good for days then. Keef is 1st base in the Dixieland Tornado alley...I am about second base...key2life being 3rd base....home plate centered up on Nov and Gman...mid-West Tornado Alley. EF5 storms do occur this far South...May 7th 1840 an EF5 came up the MS River hitting towns on both sides...over 300 people died...every boat on the river was destroyed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Natchez_Tornado


----------



## novitius (Jan 9, 2020)

It's rain and ice out here so far. There's black ice on led traveled roads and bridges. I'm surprised it's been so cold in spurts. Usually it just stays cold. It was 25 this morning and it's 43 now. The Almanac said we were going to be iced over. Another winter vortex. I just don't remember when. I'm waiting for it. Everything is stocked up. We don't usually lose power but we could get stormed in. I'd be ok with that. 

 What's going on with all that Hawaiian you got there Umbra? Have you grown any out?


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2020)

Nope, time, space, favor of the month, priorities


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

That sucks Umbra !-- Get right Cuz !
HP - just the important stuff !-- We just getting some mild waves of rain once in awhile -but U right it will hook in here and spread that way - 
Been hauling water -- Dirt plants are a no - go - all dirt ain't pot growing dirt !-- Aero boxes kicking it !-- I topped them off -- They good for days -
Hung another light and got my strawberry plant hanging in the corner -- Real strawberry plant not weed !-- it's sending out runners and starting to get in the way so I hung it's planter out the way - Got another light up - Maybe one more but no more over head work today - that'll hurt me !
Need to clean it but veg ready for those revegges -- Throw out some  them dying dirt plants - have plenty room-- Get some FFOF and some super soil U wanna stay in dirt --or get in water !-- Where da Bat Cave ?


----------



## key2life (Jan 9, 2020)

Windy and warm here, as well.  Rain's supposed to come in Saturday evening - gonna try and get out tomorrow or Saturday and see if I can scare up some pre-storm front bass before the rain blows out the river again.  Looks like it may be pretty well played out by the time it gets here, but looks like it could get nasty for you two guys for sure.

Extra weed and lighters- check.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 9, 2020)

Had a great day today outside.  High 50's and Harley an' me played, a lot.  Everything was great until he found a steaming fresh pile of something to roll in!.  Then it was a bath and a few bowls.


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

Harley no like U anymore Nick ?--They carry a grudge too !-- The rain here will build thru tonight and tommorrow - Friday night Saturday be the worse -- seems anyway ?--
Got to get the roots of the trees flooded and loose for when the wind comes - 
Have to do that search again - idiots with chainsaws ?--
People need to learn a chainsaw is like a honey badger -- honey badger don't care !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 9, 2020)

Keef no calling in for a snow day, the plant is in Vermont and were expected to show up by dogsled if there's too much snow to drive. Anyway it's gonna be SIXTY here this weekend, tropical air bringing buckets of rain. Weird winter. We have a January thaw every year but not like this!! Lower 40s at best!


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

It's the end of the world !-- Repent U heathens !-- It's your pot smoking ways led to this !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 9, 2020)

Dog doesn't care. Or more accurately, he's blissfully ignorant.


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

I wanna be ignorant !-- Sometimes it's bad to know too much !--
The other day Iran shot some rockets into the open desert in retailiation for assassinating thier guy - So we even !-- That Ukrainian airliner crashed in Iran after take off -- seems an Iranian missle was involved ?-- but that was an accident !-- 
My Papa taught me if U can't dazzle them with brilliance -- baffle them with bull **** !--
 I feel baffled ?

Keep your eye on that creek Nick !-- Could be one them Gully Washers ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 9, 2020)

Been workin my veggie garden this afternoon...added a layer of fallen leaves, a layer of compost and worm castings then i’m gonna throw on some kelp meal, azomite, crab meal, neem seed meal and a bunch of rock dust and plant a cover crop of clover...I have three  3’ x 5’ raised beds...this will be the third spring gardening here and I’m hoping for some big improvement in yield this year...still not sure what I’ll plant other than the usual tomatoes, corn, squish...etc...but I’ll figure it out...


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

Sweet bite peppers - like little colored bell peppers but sweeter -eat'm right of the vine-- yellow -orange and red peppers - Lots of container tomatoes so they stay short and stocky -lots of kinds -burpee got a black one I want to try - garlic and green onion / vadalia onion -- I'd skip the corn - takes too much room for little return !- squash - Okra -- take lots of room too --
 basil - thyme- oregano- rosemary -- these I have cloned off the fresh produce isle at the grocery store - I also rerooted the base of a celery heart in a cloner !
In America before the white man they grew some crops together like the 3 sisters - Corn --a climbing bean and squash - try it ?

Edit -- Some that green squash - I like dat **** !-- Can U train a cucumber plant to climb along a fence or trellis ?-- U know what a tomatilla is ?- did I spell that right -- look like dark green tomatos but they not --


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 9, 2020)

I’ve been growing those little orange, red & yellow peppers for a few years now, they never make it into the house...


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

I grew them DWC in used weed nute water !-- and they liked it and I liked them - I had to know if it would be worth it -- it would !-- a tangled mass of red and orange cherry tomatos and sweet bite peppers - got bugs - so I kilt everything-- learnt what I needed to know -- had aero garlic and green onion  growing too ! and that celery !-- **** got totally outta control !-- That's for another time and place !
Micro /baby greens - I got a plan - just make a lot and it happen fast !--Salad of fresh home grown mixed baby greens in the dead of winter ?- Just bring in a big tray of rinsed growing baby greens without a grow media and plop it down on the table ?-- Here's your salad !
Hope it's fresh enough !


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

RE - U know about container grown potatoes ?-- red neck style ?-- plant the potato in an old used tire -full of good dirt -- as it grows - put another tire on top and fill it with dirt - all the way to fall - to harvest --knock over the stack of tires and get your potatoes out !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 9, 2020)

Yep, I did that last year in some laundry baskets but instead of dirt, I used hay...


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

Wonder if U could grow weed on a bale of hay -- Wet a bale hay - dig a hole in it and stick a clone in it ?-- Water it with vegan - organic holy water ?


----------



## novitius (Jan 9, 2020)

Keef said:


> Water it with vegan - organic holy water


Don't forget the bananas!


----------



## Keef (Jan 9, 2020)

Dam I forgot !-- Gotta have banana water !-
Cause it got 'lectrolites -- ( Idiocracy) !--
 I'm afraid that is our future !

I'm vote for him cause he said he can make world pieces !
Bet he got deep steaks too ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 10, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Repent... Gonna be judged on cannabis consumption?...boy I am in trouble!  Got a few drops of rain this morning....temperature climbed 2 degrees over night and on storm alert as well. The local City Police here have issued a gang war alert...there has been several murders in the State Prison system over the last week or so,all gang related. Now it has spilled into the streets they say...careful who you shoot at banger.....nuff said! Exciting to see some action in the Deep South on medical cannabis...it may fail to get approval but at least it gets folks talking and learning hopefully. Time to wake n bake...got that duty to perform... setting an example for non-stoners!


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2020)

Morning OFC-- Yesterday's rain was just preshow -- Still get some sprinkles but that wasn't connected to the storm -- 
Not hurting so much this morning but I'm sick !- Sick of this mudhole !-- Storm coming so the plan is to get too high and sulk !-- I don't wanna be here no more ! - Take these blueberry crosses tommorrow and get this last set sexing --
Needing the Bat Cave now !-- I been a good boy - ain't blowed nothing up-- ain't shot nobody - ain't even carved nobody up --dispite feeling a strong urge to do so  -- Coming up on a time where that could all change --I only got so much control -- Then Other Keef take over --- Be best I get outta here soon !


----------



## novitius (Jan 10, 2020)

Morning ofc. April showers bring may flowers! Almost 50 out there. Failed laminectomy syndrome making itself known for sure today. Moving like a snail.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello Friends
It looks like it rained last night.  Sunny and clear this morning.
I am smoking some Blue Dream that I grew indoors last year.  One of my favorite flavors.
Awww Such a cute dog SA!
Hang in there Keef.  You will find the right home for you in time.

Have a GREAT day OFC!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 10, 2020)

Mid Morning cracker break here...for some strange odd reason I got up with Spring cleaning on the brain...been at it since 5:30 am more or less...got lots done...cleaned carburetor on tiller...purrs now...even tilled garden plot #1. Moved all the furniture...threw out lots of old computers...mobo's and misc. parts....swept...mopped and put stuff back. Opened a new comforter set...washed it...put on guest bed...washing other set now. Pumped my Tea into gallon jugs for the garden later. I have a battery operated pump for the transfer duty. Then I noticed its only 1-10-20...Spring is no where close lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2020)

Hp, i wish i had your energy, you got a ton of stuff done. I got dressed and put on make up. LOL, that is it. going to go get my haircut.  Smoking on some og chem. Got a lunch date today and coffee date tomorrow, and brunch on Sunday. WEIRD. i never go anywhere and all of a sudden i am popular?  LOL
Wish we could have a stoners brunch with a buffet of out very own ofc  cannabis.  The rehab kids are going home the first of march so they will be stopping smoking pot on the 15th. Oh dear.  I guess i will just smoke in my bedroom to not tempt them. Stupid southern states. Pot has saved these kids lives. Help fixed the womans brain after years of abuse drug and personal. Helps with ptsd on the man who was 3 years in prison..  They have been model citizens.  I can't imaging them leaving washington, where here Hep c was cured, she got good medical care with state insurance.  oh well, it will be good to have our house back. I hope they stay clean.


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2020)

High !-- Still got an attitude problem !-- Realtor want to play games ?--I'm slow but they trying to put me off yet keep me on the hook until the beach house sells - they handling that too -- I can play that too -- Keep "F"ing around and at the last minute I'll pull the plug and buy thru a different realtor !-- Leave her with nothing !-- I don't like to be played !-- Be best just go ahead and find me the Bat Cave !-- I have a memory problem ! -- I don't forget **** !
Busy trying to keep Other Keef from calling the tornados right down on top us !-- He like a Honey Badger !-- He Don't Care !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 10, 2020)

Good afternoon yall!
Yep, it's supposed to get nasty here but I have a plan.
Gonna go buy a little weed and some bacon and bisquets and milk. Then I'm gonna kick back and hope everybody else does the same!    ALSO.........keef, Gman don't shovel no more.  Ill watch it melt but This old fart ain't doing Any One Handed shoveling no more!  

Well its been a rather big set back but I made it.   I have my girlz going nicely again.  Maybe just a little over the legal count but I just can't seem to hold it down to 5.
I have:
Frank's Gift
Cheech wizard X GDH
Night Shade x BBSL
Oregon Lemons
Jock Horror x Black Jack
B.O.C.
and last but not least
Super Rich 1 hemp.
I need 1 more light.  Maybe 2 and then there won't be ANY reason I have to suffer without my meds again!
T. Y. J. !!!!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 10, 2020)

Rose
There's a special place in Heaven for people like you.
You gave those kids a hand up and dollars to doughnuts they are always gonna remember your kindness and it will help them make better choices.  When you have at least 1 person in this world that cares for you, success is much easier.
Good show Rose & Mr. Rose!
You are AWESOME!


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2020)

Wind is picking up !-- Weather turning nasty --
 U know I came over to help the nephew set up this grow and to get my girls for the Bat Cave ?-- I thought I was staying in his old  travel trailer - Found out today this old trailer belong to me !-- Would have been nice to know - I would have been improving my living conditions all along !-- Anyway Nephew is moving and changing jobs -- So I made a modest offer for the mudhole !- very modest --
Mudhole ?-- I can call it the Bat Cave if I want !--


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 10, 2020)

Gday OFC , weekend at last first week back at work , man I got to win the lotto , found a seed bank in OZ they say they use delivery services and not mail so no custom checks , I so want to order some seeds but Im still not sure last time I ordered seeds I got boys in blue was lucky not to get a stretch in the clink , they do look good though so tempting
https://www.southernstarseeds.net
Need some advise , my new light showed up yesterday it is  more powerful than what Im using ,do I wait for next grow or can I put over my current grow with  4 weeks to go 
hope you all have a great day


----------



## novitius (Jan 10, 2020)

Hang her up there and make sure heats controlled!


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2020)

I second that emotion !-- Maybe replace another one with it ?-- Mane I gotta get settled !--
 Like I told them up here Crocket -- If someone can get in trouble because someone send them some seed/ weed -- I got a list of people I wanna send some **** --Can I tell on them too ?-- I might get all religious after I get set up and send Crocket a bible ( hide some seed in the binding)-- I could get them there ! -- I wouldn't do it anyway I say anything about --but - sounds like a challenge to me ?-- They catch him Mr. Meoff in big trouble !


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2020)

Purple Mimosa died -- Had a fatal case of preflower balls -- under 24/7 light -- If I'm not mistaken I see preflowers on
"V"- ( Umbra's -- The Golden Ticket -x- Box of Chocolate )- they not male preflowers-- When I'm sure that's what I see can I go ahead and call her female and take some cuts ?- or wait for proper 12/12 verification ? -- Nurse Larry and the gang almost died in that dirt - looking good now in water !--
Tommorrow or Sunday they go into 12/12 for sexing !


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2020)

you can take them as soon as you see preflowers


----------



## novitius (Jan 10, 2020)

I think the Mozz is seeding. Poo p.


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2020)

Will do Umbra !-- Thanks -- my eyes is old so I wanna see more 1st !-- Few days if they pistols they will be easier to see -- I think they are !-- Got 2 shots at a triple Lemon in that group - all the colored girls !-- Still got 3 Purple Mimosa-- Purple Haze -- PH-x- BBSL -- SD-x- BBSL 
Da Nurse in there -- 2 weeks I'll have the last of my girls !-- Tell me I don't know how to get buckwild?-- This was the hard part for what I do - After this - I clone /grow /bloom !-- repeat !
Every 2 weeks be a busy day or 2 !- harvest /clean / reload / do it again !---6 little mid size plants - 25 % of bloom every 2 weeks !-
- fresh cut -
- 3 weeks in a cloner developing roots and begin growing
Veg about 6 weeks (ish)
Plants moved to 8 week (ish) bloom cycle 
Harvest
Do it again !

Nov -- I'm be needing some cheese for the diner - how it be ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2020)

sorry


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2020)

Keef, what about security at the mudhole?


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2020)

A problem I could fix if it was my place Umbra !--I could back them right da "F" up off this place !--- I Don't think it will work out anyway -- It was just a thought -- We'll see what fate has in store for me ? -- Texas gonna do at least some kind of reasonable MMJ bout this time next year ?-- I don't think they dare stop it again -- When that happens there's this cocky outlaw grower down there got like a worldwide network of dank farmers who got his back ?--Say he want a piece of this legal **** !-- I wouldn't want to bet against that ? -- Just let him have what he wants and won't be no trouble ! - Partnership - running the grow for a local dispensary in Anywhere , South Texas !--


----------



## novitius (Jan 10, 2020)

Keef said:


> -- I'm be needing some cheese for the diner - how it be ?


It might be a herm. There was a seed in my grinder that was about 1/2 formed. It could have been from some other stuff. But I'm pretty sure the grinder was decently cleaned for the test. I'm going in now to start looking about.
 There was a fair deal of stress due to high heat at times. Low humidity as well. 
 I have some nice clones of the Mozz. I'll push one over and keep an eye on it. It should I just scrap the whole line of em?


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 10, 2020)

Yeah, about that. and never mind the dog Jets got issues with.


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2020)

Nov-- if one clone hermies just toss the rest and start over --
Nick the nephew is moving -- If this was my place the big dogs would be gone or would be fenced out !-- There's a place for a gate !-- This place about half fenced -- Plus-- the target will be off this place soon !-- Way too many people coming and going !--That'll be elsewhere soon --  Can't have that at a grow ! -- I've been thru this all in my head -- it's not the perfect solution but I could make it work if it was mine !
Things get settled down after the holidays the beach house might sell quick and the perfect Bat Cave might fall in my lap ?-- Just keeping my options open ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2020)

I'd keep an eye on it, I wouldn't scrap it just yet


----------



## novitius (Jan 10, 2020)

It's the LSD. Nothing else has any seed it looks like.


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2020)

Oh I thought it had hermied for real !-- U Don't come back from that round me !- I kill a hermie faster than I kill a male !- I might have a use for a male - not for a hermie !
Roaring rain out there with wind !-- Jet and Jake say they Don't want to go outside !-- I'm take me an ease pill - have a bite and go to sleep !-- Hope I ain't floating tommorrow ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2020)

That tree fall on this trailer and kill me tonight-- I'm be so pissed off ! --
 Give me my bong?-Where my lighter ?-
-- Come back Other Keef U can't outrun lightening dumass !
He know 2 things -- Fight or flight !--and he rude !---- Least he ain't out in the yard with a metal pipe --**** talking lightening ?--That could turn out bad ?-- Lightening like that honey badger !


----------



## novitius (Jan 10, 2020)

It's a fem seed plant with no males in the room. It's got seeds. That's a Hermie right? I still haven't read up on selfed seed but I think it required chems.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey ofc, guess I haven’t said hello yet today, so hello...
I had ona those a while back Nov...just found a random seed in my grinder...


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2020)

I was asleep !-- Wind blew something into the trailer-- big bang wake me up -- Pulled my ear plugs out -- They say a tornado sound just like a train?-- I could hear it off in the distance coming my way !-- Even had the ground shaking -- 
I was ascared the tornado was gonna get me !-- Then something made be think for a second -- Tornados don't blow a horn at crossings ? -- Real trains do and tracks are close --
So here I sit full of adrenaline in the middle of the night -- Dam !-- **** be blowing around out there bad !-


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 11, 2020)

Good Morning OFC... Steady 20-22 kt wind this morning and the storm line is about 70 miles away. It is past you Keef ...so your conditions should be improving now. Not a lot of red on the radar so we may hit the timing just right and not get much rain or damage.Its juicy though...72* and the air-conditioning and dehumidifier working hard.The Cats are sitting around with an ear cocked to the weather...you could not drag them out the door with a crane lol. I am off for a walk if I can counter the wind...enjoy your day the cannabis way !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 11, 2020)

Good morning toots, wake and BAKE! We gots dishes to do and dump runs to run and dust bunnies to hunt! 
It's mid January in western mass and 45 degrees out at 9am... rain coming in but hasn't started in any significant way yet.
Keef and HP stay safe and dry down there in the Hot Part!


----------



## novitius (Jan 11, 2020)

Morning OFC! Spring had sprung! It's 60 outside. Kinda bummed about that LSD. I think I'm just gonna Yank it today. I couldn't find any banners but there's seed.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 11, 2020)

Storms are done here...lots of rain, lightning and wind...no damage.... 2 inches of rain...no power outages.


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- Survived the storm !-- Cooler outside but not cold !-- Pressure easing up in my face -- Glad no one got me on camera last night -- that lightening strike had me screaming running around acting like a sissy !-- Took me some magic medicine to try to regain my composure


----------



## thegloman (Jan 11, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Its been drizzling since yesterday and we've accumulated over 2" but its Not snow!    
I'm out of meds and smoking fan leaves now.  Yuk!   I suppose its better than a sharp stick in the eye but not by much.  lol
The dispose here are OUT of good weed and are only selling low THC and high CBD buds now.  They SAID they would be restocked Thursday but all they have is product I don't want.
  It simply Amazes me what they get away with selling here.
I seriously doubt they could sell 1 bud in Cali, Wash, or Colorado.
I KNOW Cali would turn they noses up at this garbage.   When an amiture hobbiest grower can produce better buds than the professional growers in this state, something is Seriously wrong.    I guess its too much to ask for meds that actually help.
   Sorry, Ill step off my soap box now.


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2020)

Sorry Nov !-- I hate when that happens !-- but being a hermie is like pregnacy -- U is or U ain't ! - My dogs are exhausted - Kinda beat up feeling myself -- Another cup of coffee and my caps kick in I be OK -- So my exes family are just finding out I'm an A-hole -- Shoulda asked !- I coulda told them that !- Yeah things are wearing a little thin in the mudhole but I'm good !-- Plan today is to take them blueberry crosses and get this last batch into bloom to sex !-When the nephew shows up - he been moving and getting his new place in order and musta stayed there last night - Bloom in his trailer - I guess I need to get my mind right I could be here another month or 2 -- No idea how long the sale and closing will take on the house -but I'm growing ! - The ex on her way back to town -- Doctors put her on temp disability for a year -- They say adult onset asthma - I say hill country cedar pollen and poor decision making skills !---- That's just a personal trait not an illness  !--I'm need more coffee a a toke or 2 !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 11, 2020)

Check it out!
Look what I found.
Solid brass!   Ya don't see these much anymore.   Door knob was gone but I got the plates!


----------



## key2life (Jan 11, 2020)

Hola OFC!  Glad everyone rode the storm out - it's coming in here sooner than they said.  Should start in a couple of hours, but we shouldn't get anything like y'all had.  Down to less than an inch here, so they say.  Hope they're right, as the ground here is already supersaturated and that's when those big pines start comin' down when the wind blows.  I don't want to play with any chainsaws this week - just reading HPs posts made me tired and sore!  Managed to trick a couple of nice bass yesterday, but the river's high and real dirty already - relegated to bank fishing.  No wading in that pea soup!  Stay Frosty folks!


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2020)

Key -- Get one those live mouse traps -- Catch U some bait - duct tape a hook to a mouse's back - Wear leather gloves them little bastids will bite U -- U ease him off into a likely spot !-- Big hog bass can't help it -- rat swimming around -- they gotta have it-- Might better check if that's legal 1st ?
Reason I even considered this place is -- This old mobile home with the grow got a tin roof over it-- must be 20 feet off the ground -- My thought was run awhile in the trailer to make some working capital - get rid of the trailer and enclose everything under the roof - bout 70 feet by 20 ish - 20 foot ceilings --insulated and divided however grow Big Weed !-- I think I need better seclusion though !


----------



## novitius (Jan 11, 2020)

Keef you need turrets from the sound of it. Stay there till a house comes through and then back out lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2020)

Thank you Gman. 50 mph winds here for 2 days. Sick of it after 1 day. My plants look terrible. I turned the otherlite on. That wont help. Lol going out for coffee w a college student this morning. I would like to stay in bed. Ok. Onward and upward.


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2020)

Good morning OFC.  Lots to do


----------



## key2life (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm fishing for Shoal Bass, Keef - not Bigmouths - 20 inchers are trophies and they are wily!  Prolly get a gar with a live rat!


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2020)

That's pretty much the plan Nov !-- I'm get bloom moved over into that big trailer - Windows are boarded up and it's been used mostly like a shop and storage -- cut the largest bedroom in half with a wall and that's where veg is - I wanna put bloom on the other end -- I can secure the place
well enough for now - So he leaving - I'm going back to water - He want clones later I'll hook him up -- Can't have a dirt free grow room yet cause them dam revegges but I'm good for now -- Get these sexed and cloned and organized for the Bat Cave -
Gloman - I've seen the same happen in other states - My thought was build a weed family in Texas working toward a legal dispenary one day -- I know weed they know business - Be best to tuck me away back up in the woods and help me  keep the lights on and with new equipment as needed-- Crank dat **** out and put it up -- People helping me with cost and I can keep it off the streets -- When the operation goes legal there would be a reserve of jar aged weed to tap -- Make a good impression and people be back !-- I understand people's fear of getting involved while it is still illegal -- I would be the one taking the biggest risk growing --I'm be doing that anyway !-- U can wait and get in and start when  everybody else in Texas does ? -- Can't predict what the rules are gonna be but U could have an ace in the hole and inventory ready out at the Bat Cave ?


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Partly cloudy with blue skies this morning.  It is chilly out 42 degrees. The ground is a little wet. Must have rained a little last night.

I saw a property or sale  further  up in the mountains very reasonably priced. 50 acres, two houses on different sides of the property. It was 250K.   The main house had two greenhouses and an outdoor grow area with those raised pot things about 50 gallons each I would guess. Solar panels, well water.  The main house is really nice.  One problem.  It is a ten mile drive through the forest to get to the house. The road to the house is really just two ruts.  I cannot imagine driving that 10 mile dirt path to the house in rain or snow.  It snows further on up the mountains sometimes. It would be a dream house for a grow if it were not so isolated.  The nearest town is Twain Harte.  Really small town.    The other house on the other side of the property could be rented out If you could find someone who wanted to live in isolation.  ha ha I thought about Keef when looking at the real estate listing.

Hunker down and stay dry and safe in the storm guys.  I have been watching the news.  The East Coast and the Midwest are really getting hammered it looks like.


----------



## novitius (Jan 11, 2020)

It's pouring rain again.
I just dug through every bud on the lsd and found no more. There's none anywhere else either. I'm guessing light leak from the passive air intake.


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks Burnin1 -looking at real estate can get addictive -- Funny how there's so much diversity about house prices - 3 bedroom house small lot on the beach cost U about 250k-- That's about what I'm asking for the beach house - Over here in East Texas looking for 3 bedrooms looking to spend maybe 40 grand tops !-- The Bat Cave is not a place I plan on retiring to and live out my days --The Bat Cave gonna be a small production grow-- since I'm security and everything else-- I need to live there !-- I'd like to have a plan to be legal one day but if they insist U must pay to play - I'll play in the streets !


----------



## novitius (Jan 11, 2020)

I've been looking in Missouri a lot recently. No jobs but they have a caregiver system. Houses and property are cheap.


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2020)

Nov-- weed got to be my second career it's the only skill I got left except making liqour -- SS not gonna be enough --
So some weed got to become money so I can live -- I don't care where that takes place but it's not taking place at the grow -- If I have to do the Bat Cave alone I'll need a dealer to move it - way away from me !-- So when it comes to a job ?- I got one !- Pot farmer !- In a prohibition state !-- Simple plan ---I grow it way out in isolation where I'm safer and send it to the big city where it becomes money - Give me money I give U more weed and U go back to the city !--Or I can do the weed family thing and just sit on the weed until they open a dispensary -- I would think that weed family would have access to some fine dank ?-- They would have much to learn too !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 11, 2020)

Good morning ofc...slight chance of rain over here this morning...hope you are all well even if wet...


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2020)

Getting cold out there !- Make me move slow !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey folks,  cloudy and 74 here.   Just finished jarring the gg plant.   She was small but she yielded a little under 5 zips.  4 grams under to be exact.   Now I got one left but she's a sativa so more like 8 or 10 oz from her. Not quite dry yet so it remains to be seen


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 11, 2020)

Keef said:


> Thanks Gloman !-- I can't seem to get away from midgets yet !-- That is Stacked Blueberries -- 2 from Umbra - I couldn't decide which I liked better so I crossed them--
> (GDP-x-BPU)-x- (BPU-X-B.B.)
> and there she be !-- She still bulking up - I think about 10 days +/- !


She's a beautiful specimen @Keef


----------



## desay1315 (Jan 11, 2020)

I am new at here, so I am very happy to join here. its a really very nice forum I have every see.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome to the OFC desay1315


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 11, 2020)

It is close enough to 4:20...I all ways cheat some on that it seems...so fire it up baby!...Ran the air-conditioning this morning...building a fire this evening.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 11, 2020)

Its 4:17pm and I have no weed!
There's ice all over the ground and more falling.  Don't think I can get to the dispo.  
If it wasn't so cold I'd take the SKS out and kill some cans.  lol
I saved some old Almond milk to shoot too.  It makes a nice splash.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 11, 2020)

Y'all feel free to pass one over here now.  Gman ain't askeered to try the Best!


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks Padre !
Welcome to the OFC Desay !--

Been trimming -- Got a winner !-- Blueberry Chocolate -- It's still fresh trimmed but she got a hook ! -- I should know that smell-- not blueberry - not chocolate - Something different !-- One more to go but I'm on break !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 11, 2020)

Head on down the river Gman...stop here first stop and then swing by first base Keef...bet on your ride home you'll be grinning.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 11, 2020)

Come on by Glo,,  got some stuff here that'll numb your face.  Driving home gonna be rough though, just be warned


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 11, 2020)

Jarred up my NLxV tonight, 3.5 oz from two plants...I’ll do better next time I promise!!!wish I could email ya some Gman...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 11, 2020)

Just left a concert of the Springfield [MA] symphony orchestra, Beethoven birthday event with my parents. Very nice. 
Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2020)

Go RE !
I be wanting that black weed in strain info !- I know I said diner smells  but I want it anyway -- it's black !-- it's pretty !--It want to come to Texas -- I can just tell !-- Lots don't know but black weed like Texas ! 
Just spent about an hour catching up on Stinky's thread -- Girlfriend Don't play ! - One day maybe I get some CO2 - 1st maybe I get a grow room ? Get my fermenters set back up--
Planning a run of coconut brandy -- One of the harder ones but worth it -- I use bakers sweetened coconut flakes but have to remove the coconut oil before I can ferment -
Make coconut wine then remove half the water thru freezing -- It'll rock your world !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 11, 2020)

Keef that sounds delicious. How do your guard chickens like the leftover coconut mash?


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2020)

I was just looking at CKNs this morning Stinky - I'm trying to find mix and match CKNs or eggs to incubate -- I think they would like some fermented coconut -- The Gloman would distill that coconut wine into coconut shine -- I'm a little cruder than that - put that 5 gallon bucket of wine in the freezer overnight -- Next day I stab a couple holes in the ice and pour my brandy out !-- Heat it up on the stove to about 180 then cool naturally before I put it in long term storage -- Last step drives off lots of the nasties or what they call the head in moonshine -- They there in beer and wine too just in low concentrations - methanol- acetone among them - concentrate the alcohol U concentrate them - They cook off 1st at lower temp than ethanol - The heating will also kill the yeast making for a flat wine versus a sparkling wine -- a little yeast and she'll make U some bubbles again -- I sweeten the coconut wine with the water portion of Coco Lopez -- Little splash of pineapple juice and U gonna be alright !- Still haven't tried it yet but fermenting pineapple juice is on my list ! -- Sweet coffee should ferment ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 12, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....Nice haul 2RE...you'll be puffing on that a while. Up and at em today here...doing an install and a service call...lightning strike killed a customers electronic center...Tv...Sat. TV boxes...Internet modem..and media box all dead. He said it is kinda quite at his house now! Of course it is an emergency with the CFP Bowl tomorrow night lol. Got about 42* here this morning headed to 63* and sunshine...looks like Polar energy may head South around the 20th. Time for that wake n bake and enjoy your day!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 12, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Thanks for the invites guys!
Like yall said, getting home might have been a problem. 
Not only cuz of the weed.  We have ice, ice, and more ice on the ground here.  I'm hoping they get the roads treated before I have to go out.
Nice work there 2RE!
I love the growing part but when you have jars loaded up with the rewards of your work it sure feels good.   Especially when you don't have to buy it from the "powers that be".


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2020)

Morning OFC 
Ugh !-- Just a tired old man here !-- I'm have to be careful some U guys is big fellows !-- I'm a little short of 6 feet somewhere around 160 lbs -- Beats dahell outta the 100 lb soaking wet legal morphine junkie I used to be !-- I'm kinda beat down physically and mentally -- Don't count me out yet but some days be hard !-- Chilly in the mudhole this morning --


----------



## novitius (Jan 12, 2020)

Morning OFC. 32 outside. Sinuses are flowing like a river. I'm just waiting for the Earth to split in two from the rapid heating and cooling


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 12, 2020)

Morning guys an gals,  Rivers up and very miuddy.  Glo never showed last night, left me smoking way to much weed by myself.  I think today I'm gonna get outside and play today.


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2020)

I got work to do !-- The nephew moved and is out the grow -- So I got a functional producing grow on a 2 part bloom rotation giving a monthly harvest --- I gotta get some plants outta that poison dirt and in some water to see if I can save them -- Tidy up and do some reorganizing -- I guess when I get to the Bat Cave won't be no lag time in production ?
It's working well enough but I be halfassing it on some aero !-- I need some permenance so I can unpack my **** and do it right !
Things changing in the mudhole --There's something to protect now --I sent for my guns !


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Yeah its cold. toasty warm inside here. Hot cup of Joe and warm bowl of wedding cake.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 12, 2020)

Good morning old stoners...let’s smoke!!!


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2020)

There is something very liberating in starting the day high


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2020)

Ugh !-- Got stuff to do but still moving slow -- Got a little stressed out yesterday and my neck is kinda locked up for it !-- Nothing got to be done this instant - still cold ! -- 
I was impressed with 2 of the 3 varieties from the harvest - 
Blueberry Chocolate and that AK Thang got something going on -- That AK was my 1st look at banging a dominate blueberry up against that BBSL dominate profile- It's not blueberry or like BBSL - Gotta get it dried and a little age before I know for sure - I wasn't impressed with the Stacked Blueberry - it did just what I expected it to do - it's no lesser than the other 2 ! - Next month some grape crosses and some WI -x- BBSL -- Gonna go ahead and move harvest day to the 15th - later I can switch back to a 4 part bloom rotation with the 1st and 15th being harvest day --
Can't accomplish much when I can't turn my head -- Best just lay up and let the inflammation settle down --


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 12, 2020)

Morning toots! Started the day with coffee and a bowl of lavender, then got munchies for a leftovers frittata. Potatoes,  red pepper,  kale, caramelized onion,  and Italian sausage. 
Munchies are cured better go smoke some more!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 12, 2020)

It's 63 out and sunny, plopped a couple ribeye in the sous vide to finish on the grill later before the cold comes back in.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 12, 2020)

Last night while I was cleaning I found a jar of BOC under the couch.  It had some seeds in it so I know it came from my July harvest.  Sat it aside and just fired up the 1st joint this morning.  Most excellent smoke!  I dunno how many of you actually get a 6 month or longer cure on your weed but you should.  I am providing good medicine to several people these days so I need the garden to produce a lot to keep me going.  I always manage to set a pint or so of every crop aside for later.  When I break 'em out on special occasions its like smokin' a $50 dollar cigar with a good whiskey.  As a daily I smoke of fresh off the line but when I break out the stuff that's been curing for six months, wow!  I don't mean more potent, thc is thc. But the flavor is sooo much better.  The GG I been growing is harsh as a mother when its 1st jarred but after a couple months it gets a hint of fruit and it gets so smooth even I can smoke it without coughing.  BOC is way to fuelly for me when it is first jarred, so much so that I didn't save any clones the last time.  After 6 months under the couch, I really like this!  Glad I still have some of those seeds.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 12, 2020)

Stinky, to bad you don't live around the corner.  I'd show up with my plate!


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Good morning OFC

That looks delicious SA!

Cold out there today. 42 degrees right now.  High overcast.  

Nick, it is always good to find a jar tucked away somewhere.   I have some Blackjack and Blue Dream that I jarred last Spring that is very tasty. The stuff they sell in dispensaries is only cured for four months according to the labels.  I am tempted to crack a jar of Blackjack right now as I think about it.   I have some Purple Punch and Banjo that I jarred a couple months ago that I keep getting into.  I found some Blackberry Fire from the previous Summer in my shop a few months ago.  I guess getting really stoned while trimming makes me forget how much I have and where I hid it. lol  The only way I get weed that has been cured for a year is when I forget about it usually.  I am a heavy smoker. 

Have an amazing day friends.


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2020)

Nick that the BOC seed with a blueberry dad ?-- I know we had the parents in opposite positions -- It's green and not even dry but I'm impressed !- With that BOC mom it can't help but be tasty ! --Good deal on the seed !


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2020)

Y'all start eating some dam decarbed  weed you'll find U smoke much less but stay just as high !--


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 12, 2020)

Keef, as you might imagine after I trim the bud off the stick I wind up with a fair amount of larf.  It all goes into the butter machine.  I save the edibles for the "bad" days.


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2020)

Nick --If U took a couple daily doses U would have fewer bad days !


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2020)

Nick, not every pheno of BoC is fuely. Might be worth a second try


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 12, 2020)

We'll see.  I'll probably run it again in the fall.  Right now I kinda got my hands full.  I'm fighting coco, its just not working out.  I started a grow thread but until I get the coco thing sorted I ain't doin any updates.  I have one lonely clone from a really special plant that I'm nursing and I been having a fight with dry air that my humidifier can't deal with, today its 34% with the meter sitting beside my tea bubbler.


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2020)

Hot plate with a pan of water on it raise the humidity if the room can take the heat ?


----------



## novitius (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm currently using a roughly 1qt Tupperware container with a sponge in it too raise humidity. It's working out. Your larger room might need bigger or more containers.


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2020)

Every grow room/ space is different - ain't no one solution fits all ! - This day has been a waste for me !-- Got stuff to do but my neck is still too stiff -- If I don't stop and let it calm down It'll just get worse !-- Took another dose of Earl - I get on it tommorrow - Just got some plants need to come out that dirt and into some water some getting thrown out -- 
Gotta get the box to be sexed over to bloom - Set up another grower box -- take some more cuts -- Ain't happening today !-- Ex on the way back down here to her sister's in a few days !-- Temporary disability- ---for a year !-- A combination of Auto immune issues and other things -- She not doing so good since she left me !-- She stay at her sister's I get my car back !-- I been on foot - I don't like asking for help so it's been tough !-- Tough or not I put together a nice grow --
A little tweaking and I be in the zone !-- Bad dirt was jamming me and it wasn't like I could run to the store and get some FFOF- too long a walk for me !-- Just another situation sarge taught me about !- He say - U find yourself walking thruhell --- Keep walking !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 12, 2020)

Afternoon Growers...Rolled on in to a wild playoff game...over 50 points first half.Battling dry air...we rarely get a dry day...only after one of those Arctic fronts goes by. The front that passed yesterday morning is going to back up as a warm front now bringing a week of rain to the area. Getting close to hitting the top 10 in rainfall totals for January ...all most 10 inches so far.4:20 and time for a bong blast!


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2020)

Front backing up ?-- That explains the face not clearing up yet !-- Feels like cold rain coming !-- Maybe I be better tommorrow - Only a couple hours work to do !--  Smoked my way right thru 420 !


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2020)

Been scheming on getting some seed thru Australian customs -- I bet I could do it !-- It might not be in the package -- it might be part of the packaging material ?--
I need to get some more straws and package some seed --
Got a 5 cc syringe full of seed to each of 2 crosses --
Blueberry Chocolate
(Nurse Larry -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus)- x- ( BPU-X-B.B. )
I got a mess of other stuff I'm get rid of too if anyone wants -- I still gotta get it all sorted out but I'm have a **** load of seed to share if anyone wants -- The blueberry chocolate -- I just ran so got a girl - Got a sneaky feeling it gonna throw some different phenos - This one I got smells nice even green - That grandchild of Nurse Larry never been grown !
I grew the child of Nurse Larry in NL-x-BBSL -- Momma NL all nice and polite -- not so her daughter !--NL-x-BBSL is  a steam roller ---She Don't care what U think -- She gonna mess U up anyway - I sometimes respectfully refer to her as " The Black Nurse" !-- She ain't gonna take no **** from nobody !
Then she met that dashing blueberry boy !-- So what do I expect from these seed ?-- Terp profile ?- No way to tell !-
Potency ?-- guaranteed !-- I've only had the result of that one blueberry and BBSL cross -- They gonna be different on the terp tip !-- Who knows what kind of sparks come from smashing them 2 terp dominates together ?-- If the terps play nice it could come across as a forest after a rain on the edge of a blueberry farm !- They hardly ever do what U expect though --


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 12, 2020)

Damn Keef you got my imagination drooling at the wet blueberry forest bit, talk dirty to me lol!
I think you're gonna find magic in there.


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2020)

Dam stoner !-- Falling for that weed porn talk ?---Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. is a strong blueberry - Everything I've bred it to came out some form of blueberry
Waldo my BBSL stud stamped his deep in a damp forest hashy kush thing on everything he touched -- The 1st plant I just took that had both those genetics was the AK Thang --
(AK- x- BBSL)-x- (BPU-X-B.B. ) turned out nice -- Still green but she got something going on -- Also sexing SD-x- BBSL - my "Big Pink"- half Snow Lotus on both sides !--Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- I know this plant !-- Bigass leaves and Pink bud !- so ?-- Big Pink !- I thought "Bigass Pink" might be misleading ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2020)

Gman mentioned he was growing out Cheech wizard x grand daddy haze. Cheech, Bodhi describes it as a green curry OG. There are OG's and then there are OGs


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2020)

That coffee tobacco thing I had in Master Kush U said I'd like Ancient OG better ?-- It was Ancient OG right ?--- I did like that Master Kush !-- Dam bugs !
Dank Sinatra on the Other list !- With Black Triangle !

Gloman growing one Waldo's chillins too in --NS -x- BBSL - mom was Barney's Farm -- Night Shade !-- Waldo got around !-- That's what happens when I get a BBSL male and they tell me the BBSL male  "Bring the Fire"-- Thinking back on it a dozen girls was probably too many ?-- Even for the head injured - Waldo did me right !

Waldo had a son I used too !- his momma was Mazar-I-Sharif - The giant indica of Lebonese Blond Hash fame -- I used him on Night Shade and on a high class indica outta Peru called SR91 -- Sangarara Reserve times 91 Dragons -- Don't touch it !- You'll get indica all over U !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 13, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...These Monday's just keep popping up....well at least I know what day of the week it is lol. Moving into week 4 of flower....looking like a Valentine harvest ...who could refuse a man with a cannabis flower bouquet? Got more strange weather for this week...headed back to the 70's temp wise and a chance of rain daily....but no damaging storms predicted!...Just checked outside and it is lite rain now...that was fast lol. Enjoy this fine day.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 13, 2020)

Happy Monday toots! Everyone getting yer head straight for a successful week? Just got to work at the salt mines, coffee is never quite as good without a pipe in the other hand... * sigh... 8 more hours to wait for that first blissful puff of happiness. Hard to leave the house when there's a bunch of dank and a certified Velcro dog reminding you of what you're missing : /


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Good Morning from the mudhole OFC !-- We got back up rain -- Moving a little better today but my face swole up some !--Got **** to do soon as I find my mind !


----------



## umbra (Jan 13, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Some great football over the weekend. Strained my back moving furniture and prepping new kitchen floor. Floor did not get done. Back started flaring and stayed on couch.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 13, 2020)

Good Monday morning yall!
Yep!  I'm growing some Fine OFC genetics now.
Cheech wizard x GDH
Oregon lemons
BOC
Frank's gift
NS x BBSL
Thanks for sharing yall!
Then 1 of my crosses, jock horror x black jack
And S.R.1 Hemp
I'm excited with this grow.  Its been too long without.
I'm guessing another 3-4 weeks in veg then flip.


----------



## key2life (Jan 13, 2020)

Hola,OFC!  Rained all night here - wet and foggy, like being inside a cloud.  Rain all week, too.  No football here yesterday, as the satellite was out coz of the rain.  Settled for binging Longmire instead.  Love that show - had never seen it before!

Stay Frosty, and smoke 'em if ya got 'em!


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm gonna be brutal to some plants today -- rip them out the dirt - wash they roots off and put them in aero --Several been sexed but not run yet - Some these other dirt plants I'm trash - Trying to put together a plan to maximize what I got !-- Get my 5 gallon buckets and haul some dam water !
Won't be no water hauling at the new place once I'm running -- I got a plan for that !-- 
Hang in there Gloman -- I'd hook U up but I'm running lean myself waiting on some to dry !
We got that long steady rain here !-- I don't like having to go outside from the trailer to the grow -- I'd like it all under the same roof !-- Live where U grow and grow where U live just seems like the way it should be-- I wouldn't want to have to get up and get dressed then drive somewhere to check on the grow !-- 

Raining all over the world Rose !-- Except Austrailia !


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

I got to empty a box in veg so I can move it to bloom - that's 12 gallons -- set it up in bloom -12 more -- Need to set up a grower box for these rescue dirt plants -- another 12 gallon -- Got a grower and cloner could really use a res change -- 12 gallon out each 12 more gallons in each !-- I use 5 gallon buckets and carry almost 4 gallons at a time with my right hand -- carry used nute water out and dump it - carry freshwater back in !-- lots of trips -- Don't have my tools or stuff to do it any other way this time -- **** gonna hurt ole Keef some !-- Not ready for that yet -- I can do it but it's one those things I have to pay for in pain !-- I'm stingy when it comes to paying in pain !-- I'd rather give U money !-- This ain't one those things !-- Nobody gonna do it for me !
Need some water hose - I got pumps !
Not this time Other Keef - We gonna play pack mule today !


----------



## novitius (Jan 13, 2020)

Morning ofc! Keef, don't forget about me bro! I'm ok with the unknown but a little knowledge goes a long way  
 Umbra, some of the triple Lemon was just dry enough to try out. Very smoothe already. Slight lemon and the buzz was just happiness. Big dumb smile while watching TV last night. Even if the flavor doesn't increase much when dried and cured you know it's lemon. There isn't much there but it's clearly lemon. I have more of those seeds too. Maybe I'll run another against it but so far I'm happy with it!


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Yeah - Yeah- I'm on it !-- hauled a buck to the dirt plants - get them soggy before I rip them out -- I Don't know about that momma WI-x- BBSL -- I wonder when the earliest is I could put her outside - She too tall for the bloom headroom -- She root bound in a 5 gallon bucket - I'm just keeping her alive -- If things were different I'd chop her into a couple hundred clones and get on the river come spring - Too much in flux right now so I don't know ?-- Go find an empty box - put the yellow box lid with plants - change the nute water - change the filter -- fill it back up with nute water - replace the blue with plants - turn it back on!-- pumps off -- U open the box and stick your face in there then the pump comes on -- U Don't do that again !- I got plenty room but When U playing musical chairs with 35 gallon boxes -- U should have a plan !-- I don't yet !-- In my mind thebOnly thing has to happen is get that box to be sexed into bloom and running before lights out at 9p !-


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

I won't forget Nov !-- The unknown is the terp profile-- I can give U the pedigree but no clue about terp profile !-- It's hard to make just enough seed for yourself - I got plenty !-- I figure I share some then turn my VCD loose and get some more !- The Dank Diner be kinda sparce right now -- blueberry - grape - sexing 2 of those lemons -- Gonna need a Cherry something -- Strawberry -- cakes and pies -- My problem be I got plenty seed just not to the ones I want !-- Running kinda of a parallel thing here with the diner and my hammers !--
Like SD-x-BBSL !-- I'm keeping some of them !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 13, 2020)

Just checked my seedlings...so it is all about genetics...the two down seeds are the ones I got from the suspect seed company and the two still standing were bred right here at ofc...they just got too lanky to support...I only need two right now anyway...these are the Mimosa x Mendo cookies cross from of8...


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

RE - I'm sexing a Mimosa cross - Got several so should get my girl - Apparently a Double Purple Dojo got a little pollen on her accidently  ?-- I would like that citrus type thing Mimosa got in a purple package ! -- Good looking plants !
I'm coming up with a plan !
To the point no one gonna die or be damaged anymore if I only get the box to bloom to be sexed today !-- Still stiff in the neck - Only gonna carry the water I have to today !-- Gonna take the lid with the plants in it off and set it aside - drag the full box to the door and dump it - Take it to bloom and refill -- The water hose will reach - I checked !-- add nutes and go get the plants !--

Edit :-- Glad I waited !- I gotta round up another timer for my pumps and an air pump for the box going to bloom !- Heavy band of rain right now - Twist up a reason to wait is what I'll do !


----------



## umbra (Jan 13, 2020)

Kicking back while in recovery mode. Watching the Joker. Checked all the systems on line. Fixed a couple of alarm issues remotely. Ordered some parts, did a couple reports, full days work if I had to drive everywhere. Smoking the last of mai tai. It has the same genetics as mimosa, but no mystery citrus terpene. I won't buy it again. Other strains I prefer more.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Sunny and clear today. I have the windows open in my office.  It is weird to hear so many birds singing this time of year.  I don't know what kind they are and I don't see them.  Just a chorus of "peep peep peep".  My cat is in the window and very curious.  Damn  What happened to Winter? 

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 13, 2020)

Good Morning OFC
     Woke up to 3 inches of snow here in the P.N.W.   supposed to be cold and snowy till Friday. 
 Had eye surgery on my right eye last week,both eyes are done. Amazing, what a difference.. y'all have a wonderful day and stay high please..


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 13, 2020)

It’s still goin on b1, just up the road a bit...


----------



## umbra (Jan 13, 2020)

B1 I had to check the temp. I have a weather station hooked up to my computer. 46 here with high at 56 around 1:00. Not really open the windows in the Valley, weather to me. Birds build a nest in my gazebo, Boomer has been going crazy, between the mole becoming active and birds nesting, his hunting instincts are in overdrive.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 13, 2020)

checked my system online this mornin too...found a old phone and an app called presence, let’s me hook it up as a security camera in my grow...here’s a shot of my new growbox getting ready for some seedlings...not a real clear picture and I know my old phone can do better so I’ll see what can be done about that in the app...in the mean time, nothin goin on here yet...


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Cannabis Cane in the house !-- U can keep that snow and take this rain too !
Climate change !-- It's the end of the world !- Austrailia burning - Puerto Rico trying to recover from devastating hurricane now gets earthquakes -- Warmer ocean water mean stronger storms -- The Antichrist in the white house -- No doubt !- We all gonna die !

I guess I'm have a debt to pay for going down to the crossroads and trading my soul for the secrets to growing the Dank ?--


----------



## thegloman (Jan 13, 2020)

Keef
You might try a 12v pump and a long hose.  A few bucks but then no carrying.  Hauling water is Hard!


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi Redeyes   I just read there are new dispensaries coming in your neck of the woods.  I have a friend in Rescue that will be happy to see this. 
https://www.sacbee.com/community/folsom-el-dorado/article239220488.html

Edit: left word out


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Gloman I got bout a dozen submersible pumps -- This may be my last res change here - I only change my res monthly !
We'll have it set up right at the Bat Cave -- This used nute water will be pumped to a holding tank-- to be used to water the garden / **** to ferment !- I'm not down with shoveling or hauling water !


----------



## mrcane (Jan 13, 2020)

Geez... my plants have really takin off under the new LED light.. Happy
 Thinking about another one for the veg room..


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Which LED did U get Cane ?- I'm need me a bunch so I'm kinda looking around and getting opinions about the best LED bang for the buck -- I use LEDs - Ain't no going back to something else - They seem to be the most effective at power usage and don't make so much heat !-- I been looking at something in the 1,000 -1,500 watts range -
Nick like his Marshydro - the King brand - Spyder farmer -
I could do so much better than these 300 watt lights do !


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Didn't realize how many blueberry farms were over here !-- U know I'm be making lots of Blueberry Bounce ?-- It might be 30-35 % ethenol but my evil self will still call It blueberry wine !--  You'll figure it out shortly !---Strictly for adding CO2 to the grow room and practicing my survival skills !-- Fuel -- Liqour - Weed -- That should do it when SHTF ?- except for more bullets ?
I need a reloader and some smokeless powder !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 13, 2020)

Keef, a good light is a real find.  I was gonna write off those viparspectras that I have but one of 'em just produced nearly 6 oz. from a single plant.  The mars light won't do ya wrong though.  I pulled 11 0z. out from under 2 of the 250's. One plant again but this one was scrogged under a 4x5 net.  Those lights did pretty good I'd say.  Grow lights have come a long ways since you bought the ones you got now.


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

I know Nick they sure have and that's what has me itching for new lights - Can't  get much light penetration with these puppies that's why I grow'm small !-- Bigger better lights I'll be growing bigger plants - U work with what U got !-- New grow gonna kick it !-- I got the genetics and the experience of "F"ing up a lot !- I just need to have a better grow environment !-- I got a pretty good idea what I'm do but still staying flexible and ready to adapt !--
Here comes another band of rain !


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

We put the beach house on the market during the holidays- I know there's refineries and other industry moving to Corpus and all who can afford it will want them a beach house - I got one for sale -- I expect things to happen fast and soon once things calm down after the holidays !-- It's a sellers market - more demand than is available !- Drives prices up !
I stayed kinda modest !-- $250,000- owe about 100-125 ?- My half of the equity should buy me a the Bat Cave and lights -- I'm looking for a place at about $40,000 ?
Seem to be many choices in the 30s !-- 1st time I ever bought a grow house !


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Don't know how it happened but got off into some young axman blues - Jonny Lang - John Mayer and Gary Clark Jr.


----------



## umbra (Jan 13, 2020)

The Joker was dark. I liked the tie into the Wayne family. Very disturbing.


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Turned the music off to catch the news !
Liar-in Chief !-- I gotta give it up to the Iranians - They being shot and killed on the street protesting the shoot down of that airliner -- Meanwhile it's too cold to get on the streets and express displeasure with the Crook running America to fill his pockets - I guess U get what U deserve?


----------



## mrcane (Jan 13, 2020)

Keef far as the LED light that I picked up was a Mars Hydro 2000 watt. My flower room footprint is 3 x 4 seams like plenty of light. 
Did I ever tell you that Snow S*#&<.....


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

2,000 watts - I was thinking 1,000 maybe 1,500 watts per square yard -- Might better check what U using out ?-- Gotta find a way to balance cost and effectiveness !-- I haven't bought any lights lately !- about $200 each tops ?- What would be my best buy ?- or do I need to plan spending more?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 13, 2020)

Hey keef, I think your planning a grow right out in a room correct and you normally hang one of you mars lights over each box right?
So each box has a grow space during flower, of about maybe 2’ x 3’...one of these over each box should do the trick...there are probably several lights out there that would do what you need.
These burn about 100 watts at the wall...that is the only measurement in led that will mean anything to most folks unless you got a tool for measuring the light that gets to your flowers...most don’t...I think your 300 watt equivalent mars burns about 130 watts or some such but these are better color I think...the got the white they got some red and they got a UV chip in there too...lotta good lights out there these days so read up...


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Nailed RE !-- I been running 300 watts per box - 2 boxes equal a square yard (ish)-- I like running them in groups of 2 -- That's how I was set up at the beach - 8 boxes -- 4 part rotation - harvest 2 boxes of those midgets every 2 weeks --
I'm just thinking about have one light over 2 boxes !- A white light so it won't tell on me !--I do plan on switching to drip and drain but it'll arrive at the Bat Cave in my boxes - I run them as is while setting up for drip and drain --  My aero boxes been good to me !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 13, 2020)

Good Rainy afternoon from the Delta......not heavy stuff but every half hour or so we get a shower. Was out putting up signs till I started getting wet...that seemed a valid excuse to head on home for a bowl ....I mean it will be 4:20 soon and everything lol. Those LED's center on Samsung LM301B or H and Osram diodes with Mean Well drivers...many different manufacturers package the same components. I do prefer the ones you can dim though...comes in handy with the seedlings. Just find the ones that fit your budget and light requirements....they have them from the Chinese manufacturers to US made components. Budget LED is a decent US company....Into the Candy Cream today...perfect for this rainy afternoon. Tonight for the game...seared boneless pig chop....sliced green squash in the oven...cranberry almond couscous.

https://www.budgetgrowlights.com/


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Ouch !-- Chinese it is then !--

I can use what I got in veg but I'm need half dozen lights for bloom - $300-400 each is too much for me !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 13, 2020)

Lot of folks liking these bud
https://www.amazon.com/Spider-Farme...?keywords=spider+farmer&qid=1578951237&sr=8-4


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

That's what I'm looking for !- Thanks HP !-- We can do this !


----------



## umbra (Jan 13, 2020)

Yeah stinky just bought 1 of those. I think she likes it. And … she can grow some dank


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

I know she can grow !-- I've seen it !-- I watch U free state people with your space ray guns and CO2 !-- They Don't catch me fore prohibition ends ?- My time comes !-- When that time does come ?-- Growing gonna be new to Texas and lots gonna want to grow -- Just like what happened when the free states rolled over !-- Prohibition still in force and my peeps teaching me about sonic stoma openers and growing with elevated C02 levels -- It's not really gonna be fair to the other Texas growers just starting out ?--
I'm not the best grower in the world and never will be and I'm OK with that !-- Only thing I know is I'm ahead of Texas on the grow tip -- I'm sure there are other talented growers in Texas !--but-- Ain't none of them got something like the OFC backing them up !-- and Texas a BIG place !-- I like my chances !


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Texas go legal even medical legal which is what I expect --
1st they say I can only grow 6 plants ?--The conversation is over ! -- I be nice and I be polite but I ain't doing it !-- I'm need more plants than that !- Only choices are stay illegal and crank it out best I can without getting caught -- Or- find me a group of Texans who want in on the green wave but don't know **** about weed !---Yet ----Want to open a dispensary --I teach them and I grow dahell out some weed for them --but-- I'm want a piece of the pie ! -- U wanna import talent or bring in the homeboy ?-- The talent U bring in might be some of my people ?-- I am gonna need help !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 13, 2020)

umbra said:


> Yeah stinky just bought 1 of those. I think she likes it. And … she can grow some dank


I'm actually just about to click PURCHASE on a second one lol. I can grow dank under a danged t5. Just not nearly as much of it lolololol the SF2000 is quite a luxury!!!


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm on it Stinky !--Maybe I can get a discount for buying multiples - Marshydro gave me a discount when I bought 6 of these 300 watt reflector series --
 U notice when I get real high like now -- I can talk some **** ?--


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Gloman got my mind off on fermenting for fuel the other day -- It's be stuck there since !-- The weed we can grow-- the liqour we can make - Fuel take a lot of mash cause U making a lot more -- Fuel get expensive and U come rolling out of Costco with a pallet of sugar once a week -- Some like me gonna know exactly what U doing --U really want someone following U back to the still site ?-- I need a cheap unwatched source of something to ferment for fuel --Buying too much corn might look suspicious and  get U caught too !--  I'm thinking potatoes ?-- Maybe potatos and corn -fruit -- horse and mule feed -all at the same time -- Whatever will ferment !
Who cares if U buy a truck load of potatoes at a time ? - It don't have to taste good ?-- Car won't care ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2020)

So my plants are 6 weeks old and they are one inch tall and yellow and have a ph problem and I don't ever care about that due to being organic. I have never had such bad plants, well, i probably have, but not in a while. I had a chat with them and told them i was rosebud and knew my stuff and they were an embarrassment. They said I was the embarrassment. So i rearrange the room, got some humidity only 30 % at the highest, turned on the other led and forked the soil to give it more lightness and they still look horrible.  So then i gave them magnesium... maybe a hair better if i stand on my head and squint my eyes.  I suck. love always, rose.


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Rose got a humidity problem not a chemical imbalance ?
Got plenty humidity down here -- Liquid air !- -still sprinkling !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 13, 2020)

i know your gonna turn’m around Rose...


----------



## umbra (Jan 13, 2020)

it is very easy to become complacent with our grows, easy peasy until something goes wrong


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Rats got into bloom cut off and ate some bottom limbs - Got rat traps and poison !-- Just another problem !-- Have I mentioned this ain't my ideal grow environment ? -- I think I called it combat farming ?-- This ain't fun !-- More than ready to move on !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 13, 2020)

here’s mine keef, it’s the SF-1000...it is dimmable but you have to turn the driver over to access the adjustment...
Comes with adjustable hangers...


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

Looks like the light for me !-- Is it white or pink light ?-- Pink light tell on U !-- White light no one cares !- I kinda want white --


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hang in there Rose.  Everyone has grow problems once in awhile.  Once in awhile some of us have a bad grow (me).  You still rock.


----------



## novitius (Jan 13, 2020)

The spiderfarm lights are white Keef. They're quantum boards which I guess is the next evolution of LED. Most efficient diodes on the market too.


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

OK then Nov !-- I wanted a minimum of 1,000 watts per square yard and that'll do it !-- Have to look at the different models and prices but I'm down specially with white light !--
I always have light leak out my a.c. units !- Pink light!-- I know what U doing in there !-- Not good !-- Prohibition training me up right -- One day they say --Keef U can grow weed legally now but U can only have 6 plants !-- My response ?--Whatever U say !--but --In my mind I'll be thinking -- I didn't listen to U bout prohibition either !-- Lot more people trying to grow now ?-- They just more low hanging fruit twix me and U and this ain't my 1st rodeo !-- 6 plants my *** !


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

U know if they kicked all the sick and infirm off insurance plans ?--  Insurance  sure would be cheaper for us healthy people ?-- (sic) ( that means I'm not serious but some is !)
Best insurance U can have is don't get sick or injured !-- Whatever U do -- Don't try to bust a concrete floor with your face !-- It will not turn out well ! -- Just look at me ?
Doctor turns U into a junkie and U dying slowly --U find another way and they want to put U in jail for it !-
 They got jail insurance ?-- Keep U outta jail ?-- because I would buy me some that !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 13, 2020)

Pink lights are soooo 2013!!! ; ) they ARE harder to hide and that stinks because they are so darned cheap now and it's silly not to get one for like $20 on Amazon Warehouse Deals to do sprouts n cuttings casually right on the dining room table, which might as well be put to use for more than once a year sitting awkwardly with um... people...  and being silently judged on your mashed potatoes. But I guess that's what white lace curtains against blackouts are for... make the place look respectable and like the room is just dark lol 
Those spiderfarmer s are the closest thing I've seen to replicating natural sunlight to the human eye. I think the plants like them too!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 13, 2020)

I’m sure there is magic in that fluency spyder but I just can’t afford that...I can afford this spider though so I give it a whirl and see if it has any magic in it...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 13, 2020)

Keef the medical insurance combined with hospital pricing structure is roughest on us blue collar types for sure. Combined with having less vacation time to use and being forced onto STD pay til we can hobble up to the time clock again... it's a losing battle to be working class and hurt! Had a fun time having to postpone a foot surgery for 2 years because the boss wouldn't let me take time off til I told him to put it in writing that he was stalling me on a medically necessary procedure! What a putz. I'll tell ya though, when the company policy is no crutches in the building,  they didn't think to include a rolling mechanics stool as a potential mobility device and you can bet yer butt I was scooting around the shop like a Cheshire cat on wheels just happy to be off garbage disability pay!!! Never mind that time i hit a piece of scrap metal on the floor and took a nosedive. The cameras saw it but no ones talking! Doc says rest, mortgage company says, nuh uh, pay me!!! I think we can do better for our nation's health needs for sure! Sad when we have to break the dumbest law to stay on top of bills : /


----------



## novitius (Jan 13, 2020)

Lesso is using the sf4000, also. He's got some great canopy shots in his journal. Id like to pick one up to get rid of the blurple light but I've only been using my lights for a year. Not even a whole year because I stopped for awhile over the summer. I really like the White light tho. the Durolux I have work Epistars is white and I just enjoy looking at my plants under that light. It's a much better representation of how the plant is actually doing versus having to pull it out and look or kill the lights.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 13, 2020)

novitius said:


> It's a much better representation of how the plant is actually doing versus having to pull it out and look or kill the lights.


This is a really good point I've never heard anyone put into a good explanation before and you are so right, it's so easy to miss or actually dismiss a deficiency thinking it's a trick of the light


----------



## Keef (Jan 13, 2020)

SS not gonna be enough !- Got no skills worth a dam left except growing weed and making liqour both against the law  -- So what am I supposed to do go hungry ?-- I don't think so !-- It would be nice to be legal but I expect I may never be - even when Texas goes legal I suspect the terms will be unacceptable !-- 
Stinky say my lights are so 2013 ?-- That may be about right ?-- They old !--- Some older than others ! -- I can grow under them but I could do so much better with more better light !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 14, 2020)

Lights that don't tattle on ya are good to reduce headaches! Even in a legal state. I'm more worried about getting burglarized by opportunistic tweekers . Hide yo plants! Hide yo kids! It's the garden invader on the loose!


----------



## Keef (Jan 14, 2020)

I wasn't exposed to billing and such being in the operating room -- We just did the work !-- When people find out I was injured at the hospital some say --well U were at the right place to get injured !-- In my mind it was always get them to the hospital and we'll fix them !- Not so for ole Keef !- They stood me up with my flat face and screwed up neck and walked me thru the emergency dept - put me In a van and drove  me down one the roughest roads in the NO area to the workers comp clinic  while I tried to hold my face together and not pass out !- They took an x-ray and said dude U got "F"ed up !- U need surgery to fix that !-- Back at the hospital I had to run away to get medical help !-- Don't remember driving home ( or pulling a blade on them when they wanted to put me back in that van )-- If this would have happened in Texas I would be a rich man !- It didn't !- I relocated to Texas after Katrina and before my last disability hearing - Judge saw the pony tail on this Katrina refugee and decided  I wasn't disabled !- If I could help around the house some --I could get a job folding clothes !---Even though lawyers on both sides said I couldn't work --- Here have some more morphine and shut up !-- Thrown away like a broken tool ! - Many would have bit a bullet so as not to be a burden on thier family !- I didn't !- They morphine didn't kill me either ! - Longest walk I ever took was from the parking lot 2 weeks later back into that place of woe to submit to surgery !- Worked on ole Keef all night long !- Woke up in the recovery room tied to a stretcher with everyone staying out of reach !-
I am what happens when U fall thru the cracks in the medical system !


----------



## novitius (Jan 14, 2020)

Keef that's horrible. I'm glad you kicked them pills. You're a honey badger.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 14, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Blurple lights and health insurance/hospitals...I am glad we have moved past the blurple lights...went to a install once and a guy had plywood over one window...tiny notch in corner of plywood....yep blurple light leaking...I could smell it inside anyway.Left laughing as I fired up a J in his driveway thinking how nervous he must have been...for no reason. Being  self employed  I get to pay full price for health insurance...$344.00 per month I think..and that is just the 80/20 Blue Cross nothing fancy. We lost our second State hospital in town to a private venture Merit Health ...only show in town now and every week they are suing people in the court proceeding. Working hard to maintain good health...as Keef said..best insurance is to stay healthy. I hate a thief SA...you have good reason to be afraid of theft...I offer thieves some advice ...that nothing says no, like a sucking chest wound.....You know I gotta say something....Yellow Tigers whupped some Orange Tigers arse last night.....That boy needs a haircut anyway! ...Peace ya'll


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2020)

I pay more for Blue cross/ blue shield with a $4000 deductible than you do, and it's thru my employer. My lung meds went up and I pay almost double your monthly for 1 medication, I take 4 all together. I went 2 years without the heart and lung meds, because I couldn't afford them. I wound up in the hospital with doctor telling me I could never work again and I would need an oxygen tank full time. So I went and got a job and walk miles every day. Broke my foot at the metatarsal where the toes go into the foot bone. My foot is mangled and the best thing I did was not baby it.


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2020)

Forgot, good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jan 14, 2020)

Morning OFC !
Life throw U some curve balls sometimes !-- U get knocked down U get back up -- I don't know any other way !-- I tried to go back to work after my fall -- Physcharitrst told my boss I couldn't-- He said I had seen too much blood guts and death for one lifetime and  my mind was broken !-- They were afraid I would lock up during stress and not be able to function !-- I was a wreck but my mind rewired itself or something over the years -- I do alright !
Wake and Bake - more rain coming !


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2020)

Rain woke me up


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 14, 2020)

That's a nice way to wake up


----------



## thegloman (Jan 14, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Weather man says you gonna send me all that rain n stuff!
No thank you!

Y'all been talking bout them spider farmer lights and I'm thinking I better have one too.
SF1000 is perfect.  Was gonna get another King but I like the white light and no moving parts.


----------



## Keef (Jan 14, 2020)

That's better !
Yo Nov - Getting off morphine was something else-- U can show and explain what's gonna happen during cold turkey withdrawals but ain't no way to truely understand until U been there !-- People use the word horror way too lightly -
U want horror go thru cold turkey withdrawals---  I almost died !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 14, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Y'all been talking bout them spider farmer lights and I'm thinking I better have one too.
> SF1000 is perfect.  Was gonna get another King but I like the white light and no moving parts.


I like how low profile they are. New one gonna be on my doorstep tomorrow!!! I also got some crazy heavy shelf brackets to go vertical and squeeze out a few more square feet of flower space. I've got another 2x4 sunblaze t5 in the cellar gathering dust lol might as well put it to use!


----------



## novitius (Jan 14, 2020)

Morning OFC.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 14, 2020)

Good morning y’all, hope everyone is doing well...rain this mornin, supposed to snow Thursday...mayhaps...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 14, 2020)

Well, since two of the seedlings I had going (both were questionable genetics) died, I decided to pop another...I had a number of freebies that sounded decent so I thought I give one a try..so this is Afghan Kush x Black Domina...100% Indica...8 week finisher...somewhat high thc19-20%...fill a hole in my grow...


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I have low deductible health insurance.  I pay just over $800 a month,  Includes dental.  Medicare or Obama Care (Affordable Care Act) may be in my future.  

I hope that Afghan Kush x Black Domina grows good fore you Redeyes.  Both are potent strains.

I have some King LEDs.  Two 2000w and one 1000w They fit my budget.  I tried a 1000w  Giixer.  It was very cheap.  I grew a Black Jack under it. I didn't really see a difference between the Giixer and the 1000w King that I grew a Na Pali Pink under.  I have only had a couples grows with LEDs.  I am still new at this.  

It rained last night. Overcast now.  ugh

Time to spark a jay.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 14, 2020)

last Nug from the Purple Haze...thank you Rose!!!she was my favorite from the outdoor summer...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 14, 2020)

I’m on Medicare SS & a humble self paid add on policy...hope I don’t get sick...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 14, 2020)

Afternoon Growers...I just got spoiled on my last job...it was $20.00  a week...I see my bill is one of the lower ones for sure. We have rain this afternoon...and plenty of it...it is raining from Houston to Atlanta, my buddy in North part of State has 4.9 inches so far...I am at 1.3 inches. It is about 70* and the frogs out back in the pond are having a party...it got so dark that they thought it was night time and started their night song. Took a bud porn shot....Tuna Kush...new  strain for me...so far so good...looks interesting. The lineage just says Hindu Kush...I think one parent may be unknown. This is at 3.5 weeks of flower....Tuna Kush is a 70% Indica and 30% Sativa that offers a THC percentage of between 16 and 18%. So they say.


----------



## Keef (Jan 14, 2020)

Having a bad day - catch up later !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice lookin flower hp...some day I’ll grow one like that...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 14, 2020)

Wow HP that is a stunner. It's picture perfect.

Siri! What does c. indica var. afghanica look like?
Oh ok thanks!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 14, 2020)

Steak with mushroom risotto, mushroom gravy, and ... kale. Vegetables are sad in January! Pretty much stuck with roots and cabbagey things  : /


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 15, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...That looks so fine SA...could be center piece on the King's table. We are having a bad year here on Winter veggies as well...heavy freeze damage on the cabbage..had to use just the core back at the 1st of month for peas and cabbage. Freak freeze 11-14-19 did all that. Thanks for the compliments on TK...trust me you ALL were involved with it! 2RE I thought your SOG was perfect last run...I know it produced some dank stuff. SA...The only thing that surpasses your growing skills....is your generosity in sharing them with members of MP! The rain has stopped for the moment...but still chances for it through Saturday...then cooler air will dry us out for a bit...yaaaa! ...Wake n bake time...Like Keef says....we got a duty here!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 15, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Big fun today on Gmans slate.
Barny and Suzi have vet appointments this morning.
I don't use carrier boxes or leashes. (spent too much time locked up to do that to my doggies.) So I play the game. Tell them to sit and they look at me like " not unless we get a cookie"! lol. Actually they are pretty good.  
My girlz are looking so sweet with their little pre-buds.  I flipped them back to 24 hrs light.
Soon as they go back to veg Ill take clones and switch back to flower again.  lol. Homey needs the buds now! 
I hope y'all have a great green day!


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- Sorry I had a little problem with my soft ware !-- Still out of sorts some --


----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2020)

Have tickets to see Tool tonight in Fresno. Told my son to go without me. I'm tired and not feeling up to it. Maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

A mime is a terrible thing to lose !-- Traumatic Brain Injury -- Sometimes things don't work right -- It ain't pretty -- U would not like me when I have some brain chemistry imbalance -- I Don't !-- Caps in my belly-- full pipe - I'm a raggedy man but I'll live to run another day !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 15, 2020)

Morning everyone and happy national bagel day! Might have to drag my gluten intolerant butt over to Brueggers at lunch for some doughy delicious intestinal abuse. 
Im told by a colleague theyve built a bagel shrine on the counter; so tempting to go into the dollar store beside the bakery and bring in an altar candle to drive home the point. 
And gluten free bagels are a criminal offense so don't even go there.


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

Free Gluton ?- Ain't much free in this world ! - 
I perfer my bagels with cream cheese and thinly sliced smoked salmon with a dusting of fresh chives ! 
HP we gonna be wet again today ?-- Winter greens ?-- Line a sheet pan with moist kitchen sponges - Sprinkle with greens seed of your choice or mixed - put the pan in the grow room or under a tiny grow light - A week U have a tray of micro greens for garnish then baby greens for a salad !--


----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2020)

Make them Menorah candles to set the mood


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

I Don't know about this day yet !- Didn't get my gardening done yesterday- Managed to top off the res in the 3 boxes I got running --baptized the remaining dirt plants - Didn't get the last group to bloom to sex -- Nothing !-- Not like I'm on a schedule?- The work gets done when I do it !
RE - U know those 2 inch aero baskets and neopreme collars ?--- I said I was gonna rip those dirt plants up and put them in aero - The how I do that ?-- I cut the bottom off a basket then split it up the side - Then I can place the collar and basket around the stalk and put it in a grow hole !
Gloman - You've seen midget dank before !-- U can grow them big later !- Right now just get U some !


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

I thought about shutting bloom down and just veg until I get the Bat Cave - Then do a big bloom but I don't know how long that will be ?-- I'm need a U haul truck to move the grow - That's one time U really don't want to get pulled over by the man !-- That happens U going to jail !- It's a one time thing - no one will know when it happens but me -- Not a problem !--


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 15, 2020)

Good morning O.F.C supposed to be going to the big city for supplies today. It's foggy out this morning and expected high is 64.  Let's get a buzz and face the days


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

Nick going deer hunting ?-- U know Cuz I hear some hunt deer with a gun and not they ride ?-- U and the Gloman are pretty good shots with a truck though !--- Just seems like a gun would be cheaper ?--
Don't hit nothing !


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

Been looking around at this old travel trailer -- It's seen better days - it could be refurbished but that would cost too much and be too much work when I won't really be needing it -- When I get it to the Bat Cave I guess it becomes grow trailer #1 ?-- I strip the inside down to the walls - get some that 1 inch thick cheap foam board with Mylar on one side - cover the inside of the trailer including windows and 
let it be veg or a 2nd bloom area ?-- If I need a travel trailer I can let this old one buy me a brand new one !-- Recycle - reuse -- repurpose ? -- check !-


----------



## thegloman (Jan 15, 2020)

Keef said:


> Nick going deer hunting ?-- U know Cuz I hear some hunt deer with a gun and not they ride ?-- U and the Gloman are pretty good shots with a truck though !--- Just seems like a gun would be cheaper ?--
> Don't hit nothing !


Got that right!
I have the SKS scope almost dialed in.  Soon Ill harvest a young tender doe for the freezer.
Till then I'm trying to miss them that jump out in front of me.  Right after I got the truck back Another one tried to get me.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 15, 2020)

Keef
I used that insulation board with the Mylar to build my nursery.
It does a nice job.
  I used plain white insulation board for my grow room and honestly the white of the plain boards is better.  AND cheeper!
I used 1" board but all you need is the thin stuff if there isn't anything mounted to it.


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

I got respect for U Gloman - Doing what U do with only the one hand -- I got 2 but sometimes like today U can't trust ole Lefty !-- Got no grip - I feel like I'm holding something securely in my hand only to watch it slide out my grip !
Hey-- we do what we can with what we got !-- My left arm just on vacation - your hand be gone !-- Ain't easy being cheesy !


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

I divided a room with a wall to use for veg !- framed in the wall and door and covered it with that half inch foam board - It has the Mylar!-- I thought one inch would insulate the trailer so I can keep it cool !-- Cheaper is good !  I'll have to look around ?--


----------



## novitius (Jan 15, 2020)

Morning ofc.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 15, 2020)

Morning O.F.C  yep woke up to a foot of snow this morning, with more on the way this afternoon..
Hope that you are all doing well and staying high....


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

My SKS on the way !-- no scope - no shoulder stock !-- just a pistol grip and 30 round mags - needs some more bullets !- filling up 30 mags use a lot of bullets !-- Gloman I forgot - SKS shoot 7.62 -x- 39 or is it 7.62 -x- 59 ? -

Morning Nov - a - Cane !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC. 16 degrees in the hood this morning but the sun is shining.  48 years ago I married Bud, smartest thing I ever did.  This is the Tennessee kids last day of pot smoking. Bummer.  Burrrrrr it was 40 degrees below zero on this date in Anchorage. I know i tell you that every year.
RE, that purple haze bud is gorgeous, especially that strain. HP, a beautiful shot of a beautiful plant. Very nice. OK, off to do this day.  Umbra, hang in dude.. it is depressing when you rather stay in than go to a concert. That happened to me a long time ago.
Keef, you girlfriend is rocking it in the senate. Peace out dudes. 
SA, been GF for 15 years. wheat just isn't worth it. Your a good cook so i am sure you do fine as well.


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

Yes she is Rose !-- Can't help but respect power like that - There will be no fair trial but she knows that and looking to shut them down in the election !-- Moscow Mitch kinda in a box ?-- I don't think Putin can help political name enough this time - Bunch of pissed off people out here !- He bring shame to our country !-- Maybe we get the end of national prohibition laws when he and his are gone ?


----------



## mrcane (Jan 15, 2020)

Need to go shovel but my ass is dragging..
Puff, Puff, pass....
Thinking about spending a couple months a year down in Florida. Wonder how the weed laws are, gotta have it.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC
 It rained last night.  It looks like it will rain again today.
Two bucks are resting under a tree by my driveway.  Lucky thing for them I am not a hunter.
I think I will listen to music and get some indoor chores done today.
Time to roll a bone and get my attitude right.


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

In the high 60s low 70s today in the mudhole -- Come on down to Texas Cane !-- Housing is cheap but if they catch U growing or smoking--U going to jail !-- If they don't catch U it just makes U a better more devious grower -- That will come in handy later when they say U can only have half dozen plants !-- I was created in the fire of prohibition -- 6 plants ?-- Sure I'll get right on that ! --
 Raining again !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 15, 2020)

Good morning ofc, looks like the sun is up out there...meal delivery day so we do that take the rest if the day off...jam night tonight too...oh boy...
Just checked on the seedlings...one of the purple haze just keeled over and died...weird, they were both looking fine yesterday the coco coir is damp and I don’t see anything wrong with the way it was but there it is...I had them under a humidity dome...guess I’ll pop another...
So I just popped a trio of Mendo Cookies...thanks of8...
Your so right keef, they are very fragile at this stage so I’m lookin forward to growin out some clone one of these days...not yet...


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

RE I got some Purple Haze sexing - I always like it !-- There's a pheno make dark pretty purple bud - I had it !-- This the last of my Purple Haze seed - I think I got 4 ?-- Should I keep a male ?- Same with Nurse Larry - might keep a nice male !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 15, 2020)

Keef said:


> My SKS on the way !-- no scope - no shoulder stock !-- just a pistol grip and 30 round mags - needs some more bullets !- filling up 30 mags use a lot of bullets !-- Gloman I forgot - SKS shoot 7.62 -x- 39 or is it 7.62 -x- 59 ? -
> 
> Morning Nov - a - Cane !


7.62 x 39
Lol. I use 2 30 round clips each time I go shooting.   Probably shouldn't but its just so easy and when its "acting" like a full auto ya go thru em Fast!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2020)

Yes Keef, please do.


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

On it Rose !-- If I can just get them to the Bat Cave then I got'm--  I'll clone the males !-- I got grand chillin from both but this the last of my original seed - See If I can't make us some more seed - - may be awhile but if I got the boy and girl it'll happen !

Gloman I need me a pistol but I don't think they sell what I want?-- 410 gauge shot gun revolver ! - for up close work !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 15, 2020)

Taurus  Judge Public Defender....410 gauge/45 Colts revolver....410 defense platelets in it will stop a Rhino...well maybe not a Rhino...but any man would be a fool to take it on.

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/taurus-public-defender-45-colt-410-gauge-revolver-201183877


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

Me like !-- If I woulda had one for the alligator fight I mighta won !-- Dam he was quick !- Made ole Keef run like a girl -- after he run outta bullets - I was shooting and scooting - Speed loader for that snub nose .38 in my tackle box just laughing at me while I was on top that hotass car hood !-- I let the alligator keep the fishing pole !-- Gator swam out and just crunched my red and white bobber and swam away !-- My old stonedass put another one on and put a treble hook right below it !--- He came back !- I set the hook and it was on !-- I didn't know he would come running out that water at me like that !-


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 15, 2020)

Today's adventures took me to a Federal Game Reserve out by Windsors Ruins...they had a Window 10 Machine but I think it never had any updates...it was 2 badges and a Biologist there...n all seemed technology challenged...they said..."we do not trust those update down loads things"......well trust this...your machine will stop working correctly without them. Not much rain today Keef but it is coming back tomorrow and then cooler Friday...try not to make a bad face ...Winter is coming back Monday...highs upper 40's and lows in upper 20's...about 3 days worth....but dry!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 15, 2020)

Windsor Ruins...it was constructed pre Civil war  only by a few years though....the only picture is from a drawing a Union soldier drew when Grants Army passed in 1864 The house burned 1890 while the owners went into Port Gibson for shopping....a tossed cigar on the top floor is suspected cause. This plantation was over 21,000 acres and had land in LA and MS....this is very remote rugged area the house was located in. A Generational farm and very old. The Columns are 45 feet tall and the top observation deck yielded a view of the MS River 5 miles away. Every thing there was hauled from the river with animals and slave labor. The Live Oak Tree is 200 years old all most....you have to stand next to these ruins to grasp the true size of this house.


"Built in 1859-61 by Smith Daniell who only lived in the large mansion for a few weeks before he died. The Windsor plantation once sprawled over 26000 acres. Legend says that from a roof observatory, Mark Twain watched the Mississippi River in the distance.

A Union soldier was shot in the front doorway of the home. During the Civil War the mansion was used as a Union hospital and observation post, thus sparing it from being burned by Union troops.

However, after the Civil War, during a house party on February 17, 1890 a guest left a lighted cigar on the upper balcony and Windsor burned to the ground. Everything was destroyed except 23 of the columns, balustrades and iron stairs."


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

We had a couple sprinkles earlier but it didn't add up to much - been warm and wet here ! - Technology challenged ?-- sounds like me - I can search--do e-mail and get here!-- I can but even here I have problems getting to PMs -- That's about the extent of my computer skills !-- I don't use my phone the way others do !-- I don't talk on the phone -- I text !-- It's a brain Injury adaptation to limit information overload -- If I have to talk on the phone I am gonna have a bad day and be pissed off for awhile ! - Plants looking OK after being neglected for few days -- If I'm on my game they can go a week unattended -- I know because I lost power for a week during Hurricane Harvey - got back and They looked a little worse from wear and tear  but alive and willing!
Nice place HP !


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

Set up an aero grow box - ripping plants out the dirt -- Got hot and had to check on my dogs -- bout half way thru -- turned the ac on for awhile must be high 70s ?-- HP when U say we get winter again ?-- That's how we do down here - Round here we have a few cold snaps and then it's spring !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 15, 2020)

I wonder how a heater like this would do in my grow cab...That cabinet is located in my shed/shop with no heat...it doesn’t get too cold in the daytime but at night, dips pretty good so I need a heat source in there...the big cabinet is about 2x3 ft and the small one is about 2x2... I have a small heater in the large space an it works fine with a inkbird controller so it’s only on a few minutes at a time...in the small space there is little floor room so I think I can mount this on one of the walls and it should be able to warm a small space easily...I’ll continue using the external controller that I have...what’cha think?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LX9K1JI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 15, 2020)

My 5x5 is in my bedroom.. with a door separating the flower room...I have a 300 Watt Ceramic in there and on 30* nights it struggles...well insulated and heat from bedroom assist it. I have to go to the 1500 Watt heater on colder nights . 200 Watts might not handle it in non heated/insulated building.


----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2020)

I had my breeder box out on the screened patio and tried a few different heaters. I brought the box inside.


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

Just got a picture in a PM from Chewbongo of a girl making 4 leaves at a time !-- U know I had some questions ?-- Anyone ever heard of a naturally occurring plant that made 4 leaves ?-- I haven't !--


----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2020)

yes I've seen it naturally happen, it is rare though


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 15, 2020)

Black Angus seared to medium...red/sweet potato butternut squash medley oven roasted ...fresh broccoli from garden.


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

My problem Is cooling not heating - if It was gonna freeze I would probably switch my lights in veg to 24/7 and it would be enough !- Rarely something gor me to worry about !


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks Umbra !-- I had my questions about naturally occurring !

Edit :-- Catching up on my news !-- Ain't looking real good for Ole Apricot Head !-- If I ever get in trouble I do not want Rudy on my team !-- His buddy Lev gonna be on Rachel Maddow tonight bout all those incriminating notes and stuff his lawyer released today !-- political name should just quit !- When U caught -- U caught !-- He got  caught !
Go sit over there by Nixon !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 15, 2020)

Nixon doesn't want him at his table either lol. Nixon himself would be horrified by this mess we're in.


----------



## novitius (Jan 15, 2020)

I've been keeping my head out of this mess our country is in.  It's a disgrace. An utter disgrace after disgrace embarrassment. Every American should be personally insulted by the games and the low level grifting. At least the other presidents were skilled in statecraft. This guy....I do feel he had talents suited to a different office but now he's just gonna run crooked casinos in prison. He would've made a great chauvinist embassador. 
     Mattis 2020


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 15, 2020)

Well I mentioned that one of my two remaining  plants just up’n died...I had to plant a replacement...so I dropped 4 beans...but 2re, you only have room for two at a time...I heard a story around here and I’m stickin to it...”other keef made me do it”...


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

I try to keep up with the news - I live in this world I should know what's happening in it - whether I like it or not !-- 
I choose not to get my news from political name TV ( @Fox )-- I know propaganda when I see it !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

U gotta watch him all the time RE !-- Just think of it as an insurance policy - U don't know more could die ?-- Like George Washington Carver said -- Keep the best !- Leave the rest !-- I always plant more than I need in seed !-- These 12 girls or so I'll leave with cost me half a dozen seed from each variety ! -- Being a cloner buying a pack of seed -- I'm really buying one girl !-
-- The White Indica ( WI-x- BBSL)-- She almost a month out !-- That's my girl !-- These clones turning white !-- The WI part- The White -x- Nepal Indica - That's all Umbra !-- Then Waldo took a liking to her and here we are !-- I ran this at the beach - Only seen the one pheno -it seems stable !--- This one look just like what I had before !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 15, 2020)

Nov, I  suspect you and I would sit on opposite sides of the aisle but you nailed it: Statecraft. Some have it, some don't. I will pay due respect to any range of politicians who can play the game with the gravity it deserves. World harmony depends on it. Fighting fires with cunning and precision so as not to fan the flames is a skill I would like to see in any applicant for the job of commander in chief. I don't care what color his or her tie/scarf/lapel pin is, as long as we don't get consumed by flames of our own making!

Ok back to trimming the Space Needle...


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

Love the shoes !-- nice weed too !


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

So in New Jersey medical marijuana gonna be covered by insurance ?-- Try it Texas !-- I need in on the supply end of this thang when it come to Texas ! -- I'm need me a dam doctor to supply ?- U have any idea how much weed would move in Texas if insurance covered it ?-- I got a small mind - I can't imagine numbers that big !


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

300 guests !-- Look I was just hitchhiking !- I don't even know these people - I just wanted to learn to grow hemp !-- That's my story and I'm sticking to it !-- Do I need a lawyer ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 15, 2020)

Gotta check off the list if you're gonna be happy trimming:
Fuzzy slippers
Stan Getz on the radio
Ice cubes in a glass
A bowl of something chilled
And a comfy chair!
Happy hump day, y'all old farts, good to have some distractions I mean cheer during trim time


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

and a Big hairy wad of scissor hash on top a pipe  ?-I don't have to have fuzzy slippers - I couldn't trim without scissor hash !-- I guess 300 was a computer glitch !-- Back down to normal --


----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2020)

It's been super busy all day


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

Don't hold back Lev !-- Dam !-- Work him Rachel !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 15, 2020)

Lol i remember when she was our local radio station morning show host. Our little fireball grew up into a force of nature.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 15, 2020)

Evening Stoners.  I had a productive day I guess.  Picked up the last few parts for the jeep.  Picked up 6 bags of soil, I'm giving up on the whole coco thing.  As of tomorry I will be going back to soil cause I would have to take up a hydroponic nutrient line to keep these girls fed in coco the way I like 'em to grow.  Best I can do with my teas is pale green leaves an I don't have the patience to work it out. 

I don't talk politics it ruins to many friendships, but as a retired military person I will say I think if you are going to be the pres and thereby the commander in chief of the military, you should have walked a mile in those shoes.  It would enlighten them a great deal if they actually had any combat experience


----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2020)

coco is all about the electrical charge, the ion exchange rate, and cation ions. organics can be done but its work to dial it in.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 15, 2020)

I believe it, but I'm at heart a lazy old fart and I think I'll just stick to what I know.  I'm concentrating on roughing in my house in the near future and just don't have time to mess with it.  If it quits raining I've got a load of framing timbers waiting to be delivered.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 15, 2020)

I think I've smoked too much weed. I just shut my laptop on my doobie, for the second time in 10 minutes!


----------



## novitius (Jan 16, 2020)

Politics are a difficult thing to discuss with most people. We're fueled by our beliefs after all. Personally, I'm for the people. All of the people. I hope for progressive society. I  don't mean to insult any of you for supporting the Commander in Chief. Some of his ideas weren't bad. His approach has been the issue. He needs deposed. 
 I'm with Nick except that would bar any disabled person from the seat. Scoliosis wouldn't stop a person from running office. There definitely should be some requirements that need met though. The president should be entirely familiar with fob. "Go sit in this tent Mr President. Don't worry to much, they can't hit shit with them shells Sir. They've been trying for days!" See how they like sending Johnny off then. War should be a final resort. Not a distraction. 

I'm done don't boot me. This why I keep my head out of it. I get worked up pretty easy.


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

Got my seed out -- Not gonna list them all but I for sure got lots more of these than I need !-- Anyone want any ?

(Nurse Larry -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus)-x - ( BPU-X-B.B.)

King Louie the 13th -x - (BPU-x- B.B.)

Night Shade -x- BBSL - x-( BPU-x- B.B. )

(GDP-x- BPU )-x- BOC

(Purple Haze -x- BBSL )-x-( BPU-x-B.B.)

Note :-- BPU-x-B.B. is one of Umbra's --Potent  Blueberry Dominate!--

BPU-X-B.B. = (B)lack Berry Kush - (P)urple Chitrali-- (U)zbekistan Hash Plant !-- (B)lueberry (B)last

BOC = Umbra's Box of Chocolate

Note #2-- These never been grown -- Except the blueberry chocolate ( gdp-x-bpu)-x-BOC ) and it is still drying --Those with BPU and BBSL are wild cards - 2 terp dominates slammed together - No idea what to expect except they will be good !

There will be more !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 16, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Got a warm morning here... about 65* or so and humid...OK its humid here all the time lol....except when dry Arctic air comes to visit and it does not stay long....The Gulf of Mexico is the biggest bully on the block here. That is a heck of a seed collect Keef...I wish we could rent 40 acres and get busy on dropping those this year.I sometimes get embarrassed when I open my seed box...got stuff in there a few years old and never opened...I know...I need to quit hoarding seed lol. It comes from being a farmer at heart...no seeds ...no job. Wishing all a pain and stress free day!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 16, 2020)

Good morning yall!
14*F. this morning.   My bones need some hot sun light!
Gonna be another long day taking my aunt to her doctor appointments. lol. 
I'm fighting low humidity again.  Even with my vaporizer running on full I only get up around 35%RH.   
My nutes are a little hot for 2 of my girlz as the leaf tips are showing a little burn.  Ill give them plain water for the next couple waterings.
Have a great day yall!


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

Morning OFC 
Damp and warm in the mudhole -- I don't have seed to anything left that I bought -- I run pretty much OFC genetics from U guys or stuff I bred from it --  
Catfish ?-- I caught one once  - slosh water up on both banks everytime he bat his eyes !
Wake and Bake !-- Do your duty OFC !


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

About seed - I'm see if I can carve out a Nurse Larry and Purple Haze boy so I can breed some more of those seed --
I never can leave well enough alone - I'll breed  some other girls to them too -- In breeding I believe in happy accidents -- so I make plenty accidents -- Truth be though when U breeding with this kinda quality it's hard to go wrong !-- Just hunting different terps !- I also like growing colored weed but I wouldn't grow it just cause it's pretty !- Got to have a kick and preferably a trick !
From the farm training me and HP had with the FFA ( and what I've seen )-- I'm pretty sure I want to grow F-1 seed for hybrid vigor - I'm not out to breed some famous variety - I'm not even trying to produce my own varieties -- It's all about the one plant not a variety !


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

More coffee and another toke or 2 then I'm be real !-- On this breeding thing -- there's this thing might have a name but I forget -- Anyway -- U breed 2 unrelated plants or cows -- U get hybrid vigor - the capability to surpass thier parents in quality !-- 25%/50%/25%-- let's say cross an Indica and a Sativa -- 25% of plants from those seed will lean Indica-- 50% will exhibit blending of the 2 -- the other 25 % will lean Sativa - - So if I want a fast finishing Indica leaning plant from the cross -- It will be there the challenge be in finding it !-- The chances of finding a fast finishing indica with a trippy sativa buzz in such a cross are low but with enough seed and time it can be found !-- Full sister's from opposite ends of those possibilities may be nothing alike --almost like different varieties !-- The trick is not in the breeding but in the finding of " The One" !
I know we buy some seed and chunk them in the dirt but **** like this be good to know !
Another toke ?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 16, 2020)

Yo Keef!
If you have extra NL X BBSL still I would like to have that one back in my stock.   Seems everything BBSL touched is Very high in THC.  NL x BBSL had a Nice relaxing quality to it for me.

I'm gonna pick up bubble stones and tubing today!     Its bubble cloner time.   
lol
I can see where this could get out of control very easily.
Just in growing my Own, I've accumulated SO much weed related equiptment I need a small store room to keep it all in.


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

I should have Gloman - I'll have to check !-- Yeah Waldo did me right !-He made some potent babies --but he dominates on terps-  - the effects will vary but they all got that same wet forest after a rain - hash-- kush type thing--  That's why I bred some those crosses to Umbra's blueberry -- Trying to add some diversity to the taste !
NL -x-BBSL -Relaxing ?---She will melt U !--- I like your taste !


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

Black Star -x- Apricot Head -- Umbra it got burnt a little early so not the best example but Cuz !- What have U done here ?- This I can work with !-- I wanna fold it into my hammers - I keep it pure too !--I have the White Indica in mind !-- She a heavy producer and got that Umbra frost - I don't know where she would put it if it  "bulked her up" ?
Maybe I have to find out ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

Fast finishing indica with a trippy sativa buzz ?-- This might be worth exploring ?-- Dam that would be a lot of work ! - Have to smoke much weed in the quest ?-- U can't do stuff like that with only 6 plants!--
I ain't playing that !- Here's your finger !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2020)

Good morning all. we had a nice quiet anniversary, never left the house as it was 18 degrees yesterday. My plants still look horrible... i may pull them. Lots of genetics up in here. Thank you Umbra for your generosity to us. You the backbone of ofc seeds.
I think 2020 is going to be a good year. Keef, Rachel rocks, huh? tune in for part 2. 
What are you guys cooking lately? I made clam chowder last night as it was all i could find to put together. I think we might venture out to the store today.. woo hoo. we are old farts, but happy old farts.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 16, 2020)

Morning Nov - a - Cane ![/QUOTE]


hollowpoint said:


> Taurus  Judge Public Defender....410 gauge/45 Colts revolver....410 defense platelets in it will stop a Rhino...well maybe not a Rhino...but any man would be a fool to take it on.
> 
> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/taurus-public-defender-45-colt-410-gauge-revolver-201183877


I keep a smith and wesson governor....6 shots of 410 or 45lc


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Good morning

Happy belated anniversary Rose!
Nice looking Buds SA.
My seed collection is long gone.  Now that I am older and more impatient I buy clones  One month in veg indoors then 12/12.  Always girls. No sexing. 
Sunny and partly cloudy this morning.  45 degrees eight now.
I am puffing on some Blue Dream, sipping coffee and planning my day.  The coffee is tasty and so is the herb.
Have an awesome day friends.


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

Gloman - No more NL-x- BBSL seed -- Only got (NL-X-BBSL) with a BOC dad or a BPU-X-B.B.  dad !
Feels like rain moving in !
Burnin1 - Just buy clones ?-- I hate U Cuz !-- My time comes !--U know I'm jealous ?--
I would just like to grow without being hunted for it!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 16, 2020)

Good morning ofc...had me soma that blue dream last night before bed...don't think I dreamt though...happy anniversary Rose & Bud...


----------



## mrcane (Jan 16, 2020)

Morning O.F.C  snow has passed by left around a foot but it is melting fast..
Yes, Happy Belated Anniversary Rose!!!!
Heating up the garage ....


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

I don't do  snow stay warm Cane !
Having another cup of coffee - Left arm is mostly cooperating today - need to get to the grow and finish ripping those things outta dirt and get them in some water !
Made a giant mess so far - Mostly gonna lay up and take it easy today let my neck settle down some -- I'm repot that big White Indica momma and bloom her - She in my way !
Got a clone I can run with her too !- I been having trouble with my boxes -- Got 2 kinds but the lids aren't interchangable - and they packed with my grow stuff --Got to find the right lid for the right box --
Still haven't moved those seed plants to bloom to sex --
Moving a little better today but I could hurt myself again easy --


----------



## thegloman (Jan 16, 2020)

Keef said:


> Gloman - No more NL-x- BBSL seed -- Only got (NL-X-BBSL) with a BOC dad or a BPU-X-B.B.  dad !
> Feels like rain moving in !
> Burnin1 - Just buy clones ?-- I hate U Cuz !-- My time comes !--U know I'm jealous ?--
> I would just like to grow without being hunted for it!


  Dang the bad luck!
I Did like that one.  I have other versions of it in seed you gave me but That one I really enjoy'd.
I've got at least a dozen crosses of yours that I haven't even tried yet.  
Legal now so I'm be running more varieties.    Ill pay the fine if I get caught with too many.


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

Gloman I really thought I had more of those ! -- U didn't get caught when  U were running before - Keep it on the down low and U be fine !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 16, 2020)

Yeah I never been one to jump up n say come look what I got.  lol.    My only threat comes from my own "family".    They say blood is thicker than water, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 16, 2020)

A really dark day here in my part of NCal...thick rainy clouds and chili breeze out there...I’ve been out a few times and I didn’t like it...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 16, 2020)

I don’t even tell my family about my grow...my sisters think it’s evil, kids don’t seem to be interested, my daughter-in-law is a pothead and I’ll be helping her establish a grow at their new house...in fact they have so much space at their place and it is very remote at the end of a winding road in the woods and right on top of a hill...back yard faces south and down the hill...most excellent sun...only thing is an outdoor grow gonna have to be protected from the deer...come to think of it, I might just move my summer grow out there...I’ll be taking care of the grow anyway so I may as well grow my own there as well...we see...


----------



## novitius (Jan 16, 2020)

Blood meal in cheesecloth hanging from branches or whatever has been known to deter deer 2re.


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

Pee in a bottle for a few days and spray it on the ground  around the plants ! - Deer No like !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 16, 2020)

Afternoon Everyone...Got done scratching in the gravel pit and came on home...grabbed some catfish for dinner...potato salad and baked beans. I am very quite about my hobby here...only 3 people I allow to know about it....my family is cannabis illiterate. One of those 3 grows himself...my buddy up North is old Vietnam Vet...you'd sooner tangle with a wounded tiger as to make him give up information....just not going to happen...and the ex Ms HP knows and still smokes from it..shes not telling either lol. 2RE go to local barber shop and ask for hair...put it in bags hang up...all so tie strips of cloth on tree limbs fence or anywhere it can make motion in the breeze....Only thing that worked here 100% is the electric fence.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 16, 2020)

I’ll build a fence or just pee around the garden, I can do that...
I have a bag of blood meal in my fert  cabinet too...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 16, 2020)

Early morning pee after a steak dinner, they'll think there's a big predator in the area coming for their delicious backstraps!!!


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2020)

Pee after eating asparagus, even the moles will run away. I would not use bloodmeal. It will draw other vermin. Rained all the way down to Fresno. Fixing electronics in the rain is not a great idea. The SDS for the chemicals is on the bulletin board in the EHS office at the wineries. But if there were a spill, or someone got some on them, the last thing they would want is to run to the EHS office to see what to do, lol. So putting SDS in waterproof containers that are marked as such at each skid. Ran out of plastic containers, so I went home. Raining way too much for this.


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

RE - U know computer **** - Can U get U an electronic  hunters predator call -- Something like wolves - Puma or such - wire it to come on for a few minutes around dusk and dawn -- Deer ain't gonna want none of that !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

Rain moving in -- I give great advice about keeping the grow on the down low and I'm down here with a realtor
Looking for the  Bat Cave -- She knows what I'm do with it too !
RE - U liked that Purple Haze ?-- U gonna have to test grow one her descendents for me !-- (Purple Haze - x-BBSL )- x- (BPU-X-B.B. )-- She'd look good up on that mountian !-
I haven't grown it but PH and BBSL bring some color-PH -x- BBSL was a soft purple almost lavender - BPU-X-B.B should add some blueberry but clashing with that terp dominate BBSL may throw something different - U may need  some  Blueberry Chocolate too ?--

Edit :-- I'm looking to kick the door open and get into legal weed when Texas rolls over -- Telling the realtor what I was gonna do was planned !-- I'm need some help - green wave coming - massive profits - U know the tale ?
Lots of Texas money sitting on the sidelines waiting -- Someone gonna end up with a Keef in they pocket !- Longer I run unassisted less help I'll want or need !

Risky yes but how else am I gonna get to the people I want ?-- I'm not gonna have $250,000 for some commercial grow licsense !--So I play to they greedy minds !--


----------



## thegloman (Jan 16, 2020)

Y'all talkin bout using pee to deter deer.   Pee works pretty good on its own, however, if you want for Sure guaranteed deer repellant put that pee in a sealable jug and break an egg into it and shake it up.  Let it sit in the sun a few days then pour it around the perimeter of your garden.   I used this every year outside and never had any problem with them munching After the 1st application.   Reapply after heavy rains.
Its the nastiest smelling thing ya ever smelled but it works every time.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 16, 2020)

When I was about 22 I learned this about deer and growing.  NOTHING beats a fence.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 16, 2020)

Prolly build a tall fence...


----------



## novitius (Jan 16, 2020)

I hadn't thought of coyotes or foxes. I still tend to forget some of us can grow in the great outdoors legally. A fence is definitely best!


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

Don't have much trouble with deer in my grow room !-- I'm too old to be trying to out run the cops at some outdoor grow !-- I thought about taking clones up the river this spring but everything is still in  flux-- I'd grow outside weed for hash -- or when they let me maybe some sativas outside ?-- The hemp pollen gonna ruin outside weed except in some areas -- Don't matter so much for hash ?--

Edit :-- Lev?- What kinda name is that ?-- Boy was he singing !---Rudy !-Rudy !--Rudy!--It seems to be all unraveling ?--Must suck to be Moscow  Mitch ?--He ain't got enough fingers to plug all the holes in the dike ?--His house of cards is crumbling !--


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm in the middle of moving my next round into the flower room.  I'm re-potting as I go and I'm moving really slow so I might get done tonight, probably not.  Had a delivery of 2x4's today, real ones not "store bought".  Fresh milled 2x are heavy!  They will dry over the winter and hopefully be ready by the time they are needed.  When it is done I want to be able to say it was built almost entirely from locally sourced material.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 17, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Nick my buddy has one of the band-saw sawmills...the cutter head moves back and forth not the log. He cuts full lumber...true 2"x 4" and so on...when your stacking it your arms know real quick it not the store bought kiln dried stuff. Good weather day for us here...more rain tomorrow and then a dry spell with cool temps...we will take it...river is above flood stage at the moment. Mississippi trying to be a red flag law State???...filed yesterday by a couple of politicians who do not like their jobs...not going to happen!...nuff said. Ms Rose I hope you get that grow going again...sometimes when things go wrong...a replant is about the only thing to fix it. I have a 5 foot fence with 2 hot wires at the top ,it stopped deer 100%...they have solar fence energizers for remote jobs. Phone was ringing yesterday so off for more adventures. Pain and Stress free is the way we roll!


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Jan 17, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Well......its 19*F this morning.  Supposed to Start snowing around lunch time.  
 The girlz are almost ready for cloning.   If I can get 2 from each girl to root Ill be a happy camper!  Just seeing the pre buds makes my mouth water!
Have a great day yall and stay warm!


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Morning OFC  !


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Building with fire wood and cement ?
About 4 inches of cement/mortar on each end of the fire wood -- Lay them like bricks--- Box off windows and doors -- It ain't saw mill **** but 18 inch thick walls would insulate it but good !-- I could do that back up in the woods make a nice hard grow room  ?-- Gonna get in a gun fight those walls would protect U !-- Just an old stoner thought ?--
Got farming to do -- I'm slow but I tend to get it done !


----------



## novitius (Jan 17, 2020)

Morning ofc!


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Another old stoner thought ?-- Take a toke off the wrong end of a joint U gonna burn da piss out your lip !-- Just saying !

Dam Keef !-- What is wrong with your lip ?-- U got da herpes or something ?-- Here's your finger !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 17, 2020)

Good morning old farts...


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Hello OFC



Keef said:


> Another old stoner thought ?-- Take a toke off the wrong end of a joint U gonna burn da piss out your lip !-- Just saying !
> 
> Dam Keef !-- What is wrong with your lip ?-- U got da herpes or something ?-- Here's your finger !


I find myself hitting the wrong end of the vape pen sometimes when I am vaping. At least it doesn't hurt. 

Partly cloudy and cold this morning.  38 degrees
I brought in my glass hummingbird feeders this morning to fill them.  The first one I rinsed in cold water and the glass shattered.  I am letting the feeders warm to room temperature before I try that again.

Have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

I tole y'all a story about magic and **** ?-- Old pot farmers seem to all be a little paranoid -- I know I am !-- When someone shows up here and they story don't quite jive to me ?--
I turns to my head injury  magic -- Did it just the other day ! -- I get really high !--way high !-- Then make my preparations and step thru the curtian and out of this reality !-- I go to the MP nexus - looks like a mechanical flower -- I cut trail there !- Rode the signal back to the source !-- U may not care but Padre Puff is who and what he say he is !-- I'm satisfied !--He is a priest !


----------



## novitius (Jan 17, 2020)

I read up on selfed seed. That's appalling. I guess I'll start buying reg seed from now on because I have the feeling some breeders might do this and sell them as Fem seed. I guess the possibility will always be there but it's best to cut out weak links.


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Selfing should be a last ditch effort to save genetics such as when U have only the one girl and breeding her will change the genetics and U don't want them changed but need seed !-- I like regular photo seed -- F1 crosses when possible!-- for the diversity created by crossing unrelated plants and for hybrid vigor which diminishes after F-1 !

Edit :-- HP that front be backing up on us !- Wind direction has changed and it's cooling off !


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Dam !- I finally got that last group to sex into bloom !-- We want the girls but we gonna keep a Purple Haze and Nurse Larry boy !-- Give me 2 weeks then I get them back in veg and commence cutting on them !-- I am impressed by that White Indica everytime I bloom her !-- I think she a perfect plant !-- I do stuff to her that would kill a lesser plant !-- She make that frost everytime !


----------



## novitius (Jan 17, 2020)

I can understand that I guess Keef. Last ditch effort. They deserve warning labels. I know some breeders let you know but some tend to hold back info. 
 So, since I have some of these seeds I may as well see if they all are female. Right?


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Might as well Nov !-- I been packaging some seed and got my shipping material -- U and RE need to let me know how to get some to U !-- I'm gonna drop some in the mail probably Monday so might as well send out to others !-
I assume I'm sending them to a mailbox that is not your's and don't care long as U get them !--I got a head injury - I forget the address soon as I write it on the package !-- Much weed as I smoke I'm lucky to remember my own name !-- 
I could say they just some home bred seed and nothing fancy-- just some old no name weed but that would be a lie !-- They may have no name but they got the bloodlines of champions !----They can hold they own !-- Up to them to earn a name !


----------



## novitius (Jan 17, 2020)

Keef you made my day. Ill send you a message in a few hours.


----------



## novitius (Jan 17, 2020)

@umbra the BoC tastes like fuel and bourbon. I have a mother. Bourbon! I know that ******* taste anywhere! For a minute I thought about going to get some. Bourbon. Then I took another toke and it's even better. I really only miss the taste of beer and liquor. Now I have some herb that tastes like bourbon.


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Congradulations Nov !-- Sounds like a keeper !-- U can't buy this kinda stuff !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Put it in a jar awhile that fuel side might go away leaving only the aged bourbon !


----------



## novitius (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm stoked! You can taste it in every hit.


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

U could probably get bourbon at a diner ?-- Work with me here ! -- 
I suggest U call it "Bourbon" !


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Now Nov is ruined !-- I think he just became a terp hunter ?-- Discovering a new flavor or twist do that to U !- Make U stop looking at what is and start thinking about what hasn't been found and what could be !--
They got any cola varieties ?-- I'm thinking Jack and Coke ?-- U up to that Nov ?-- U can breed her many times as U want long as U keep an original piece in veg !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 17, 2020)

Here it is!  I asked yall not to send me the snow, but here it is.
My F-150 is like a pig on ice in the snow.  lol.  I put an Oak log in the back for weight.   40" diameter x 5' long.  Was just about all my tractor bucket could do to set it in.
Let me ask........wouldn't any container with a lid you can drill holes in be fine for a bubble cloner?   I have a plastic shoe box with a lid I'm thinking about drilling 8- 1" holes in the lid and just rest the foam collars on top of the hole with the cutting hanging into the bubble zone.
Then put a clear tote over it for humidity control.   Thoughts?


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Or just Take a bucket of water and a piece of Styrofoam- poke some holes in it and stick the cuts thru the holes in the Styrofoam --add a good  bubbler - float the foam with the plants stuck thru it in the bucket of water - U can put a dome over it if U want !--
Snow ?-- U on your own Gloman !


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2020)

Howdy buckaroos. Dispensary was advertising 50% off sale. I had a list, lol. 2 were gone already. It's alright another dispensary has them for 30% off. On top of the 50% I got 8% off for being a medical patient and another 5% for being a new patient. 2 free prerolls encrusted in kief and shatter.Orange creamsicle and peanut butter breath. Got some Durban poison, grease monkey, MAC, widowmaker, and vanilla frosting.


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Orange Creamcycle -
Peanut Breath 
Vanilla Frosting 

Oh we gonna have onehellova Dank Diner !- Can I get U some bourbon with that ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2020)

Keef, they were saying try this black triangle, it's sooo good. I said I have a cut. Oh, try this mimosa. I said I have a cut. I have what most dispensaries have. Main reason I don't buy much weed. I asked budtender if there was anything ultra super special, lol. She said you either bought it, or you have a cut of it.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 17, 2020)

I don't remember which grower here has the MAC but Ill bet yours is better.   What I tried was Potent and very nice looking but harsh as fan leaves.
Im being told Revolution is the only grower in Illinois making ANY effort to produce quality buds.  (just in case anybody in Illinois is reading this)


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2020)

This is KMAC. It was the 1st bud I'm smoking. 22% THC


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Black Triangle ? -- I was looking at Bohdi seed cause I'm still stalking the Tranquil Elephantizer and right there on the page it say - Black Triangle want to come to Texas -- I can't argue with that ?-- Dank Sinatra wanna catch a ride- sure come on down !--Y'all can swing by and pick up Mimosa ?---Soon my chickadees soon  !


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Pretty and Dank ?- terp profile ?


----------



## novitius (Jan 17, 2020)

Jack and Coke was what I drank. In the summer when it was hot is drink Jack with ice tea.
 I don't think I've ever heard of Coke flavored weed.... Maybe we gonna have to build that first.
Tissue culture is the next study on the list. I'm not sure I'm clean enough for it.
Nice score Umbra! MAC is some good smoke.


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Nov - One the seed U got coming is  step sister to your Bourbon -- Blueberry Chocolate -- Probably gonna be some interesting twists- You'll have enough to explore them for terp profile - She a heavy producer too - I've only ran it the once and it's still hanging -- Might want to try several girls and find U something special -- I'm not expecting a chocolate blueberry flavor -- Ever since I took her I been wondering about that BOC - I'm expecting  something outta left field and U pretty much confirmed that with bourbon out of a BOC ! 

MAC -- ?? Alien Cookies ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2020)

yes miracle alien cookies. Terps are nice, dank but not like something to compare it to. You were talking earlier about Padre. I was going to ask him what the 9 sects of priests and I could only remember 4, lol. Franciscan, Jesuit, Dominican, and Benedictine were the only ones I remember. There are some very obscure ones on the list, I can't remember.


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

I don't know nothing bout sects and stuff !-- I just had to check and he has some problems that edibles would help !
It's just medicine to me I don't care what God  U believe in or don't  !-- I'm sharpening my mmj skills since I'm convinced after the 1st of the next year Texas gonna bust a move - Probably some kind of medical only law  !- I can live with that !-- Many will use the mmj system to get smoking weed for they bunions or such !-- I'm more interested in true medical problems that can be fixed or treated with weed !-- Medical system threw me away as a broken and useless man !- I got an ax to grind !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2020)

hi guys. our internet has been off. Cold and snowy but sun is shining so i can live with that. Have a chicken in the instant pot. I use that thing all the time.  Thanks for asking bout the grow HP. it is still sucking.  I think i have he nutrition figured out now but i think you may be right, they are kinda stunted. I give um a few weeks. With the humidifier running it is only 4 %.  
Annie is the sweetest girl ever. She likes a good nap. me too. 
Keef, pot has saved your brain and your life. It is a horrible disservice to you that you don't have a card. I know you don't need one, but it would be good if you could grow outdoor some time and get a huge stash built up for medicine for you and others. Your gifted in making something outta nothing. That is for sure.


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

Prohibition is all I've ever known Rose !-- Yes weed saved my life and my  brain !--  I learned to treat myself for the traumatic brain injury - PTSD - Pain - and stabilize my brain chemistry -all while under threat of jail if caught ! Anyone could do it but try it under the jack boot of prohibition - Who better to teach these Bozo doctors how to use it than me ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2020)

Just like there are many paths to Dank, there are many paths to wellness


----------



## Keef (Jan 17, 2020)

We gotta take the dam " road closed" sign down on this mmj thing !

Edit :-- 2 links of Boudin and all is well !
And some caps !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Keef you are in East Texas.  Oklahoma may be close to you.  If you got a place there at least you would have medical marijuana and dispensaries.  Even a legal grow outside come Spring.  Just a stoner thought in a smoky room.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)

I posted this in the music thread but I’ll post it here for other keef...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 18, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Warm this morning...cool front is coming by sometimes today and then a nice cool down...and best of all....5-7 days of dry weather...we need this to tame Mr River before the Spring melt! Everyone was going back to work yesterday and money was flowing...the rain shut down the outside work right when Xmas bills hit them. I sometimes wonder the actual percentage of folks who spend their money before they make it...I estimate 70% or so in this region. Keef...get ready...rain and winter coming to see ya...I think you need a couple of these Tuna Kush for the diner....I mean a diner with out a tuna salad sandwich?? Let me know if that needs to be on the menu and we can make it happen. Off for a couple jobs and playing beat the rain. Peace ya"ll


----------



## thegloman (Jan 18, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Its a rough one today.  I feel like I been beat with a bat.   Dont mean to a snivel but Id take opiates today if I had some.
Hope y'all are doing good.
Have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Jan 18, 2020)

Morning OFC -- I grow weed !-- Gloman I hear ya about narcs !- Some days is hard ! - Little wind change yesterday and I thought that was the front backing up -- No !- --but now my face say it's coming -- Face Don't lie !-- Had a hard night !-- I be better later --


----------



## Keef (Jan 18, 2020)

I may get somewhere by spring and put a few clones out -- Maybe it's just me but I can't match my inside quality outside --Higher production and lower quality is what I get outside - Maybe that will be different with sativas -- It would make good hash though !--


----------



## thegloman (Jan 18, 2020)

For Me, as soon as I had indoor weed I ditched the outdoor.
Mold breaks your heart when you have no choice but burn Over 100lbs, and Not the fun way.
I can process 50lbs at a time into hash but not if its moldy.
Down there in Texas you probably don't have as much of a problem with the mold so it would probably pay off to have a few of the monsters you've created outdoors.


----------



## novitius (Jan 18, 2020)

Good morning OFC! There be snow out there. A bunch of it. I tried to get the wife to try that BoC. She's one of those people can't taste anything in weed but weed. She said she couldn't taste the bourbon but wanted to know why I like something that tastes like I've just siphoned a tank of gas? Part of my terp mission is to get her to experience flavor so there is some success there. The other part of the mission is for me of course lol!


----------



## Keef (Jan 18, 2020)

My mission today is to set up another grower box and try to repot that White Indica momma cause I'm fixing to bloom her !--- Still need to find a bubbler pump for the group I'm sexing - Found my gallon jugs of nute stuff - I needed EM1 -
Then when I get thru someone needs to clean this mess up !


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Wake n bake. Slept very well last night. Smoking some vanilla frosting. Decided to pop some long flowering sativas.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 18, 2020)

Good Morning OFC,  Cloudy with a chance of sunshine here.. Snow still on the ground but warming up 40s..
 Started soaking some seeds 3 Blue Mystic & 3 Blackjack.. 
Hope that you all have a wonderful day..


----------



## Keef (Jan 18, 2020)

Hauling that poison dirt out the grow room -- I hate having to carry **** like water and dirt but it gotta go - I moved a strawberry plant into veg and she took off so now I start a strawberry patch in that dirt see if it'll grow !- 
Getting a few sprinkles -- 
HP - Tuna sounds good for the diner  but I'm kinda up to my eyeballs right now - I get back with U on that later -


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2020)

I have the same problem. I find keepers and now have 20 or so moms


----------



## Keef (Jan 18, 2020)

When it comes to mothers -- U not gonna bloom them why they gotta be part of the plant count ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)

Good mornin ofc...looks like a dry day anyway and it may get up to 55*...makin some changes inside the grow cabinet...tryin to control the temps and RH a bit better...so I’m thinking to line the space with that 1.5” Hard foam insulation board and some kinda door seal and controllable vents...I’ll have a look around...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2020)

Good morning peeps. Snow in the forecast.  I am trying not to get cabin fever.   The kids are off the pot, makes me conscious of where i light up. Going to try to keep it in my bedroom. Although already had a joint of lambs bread, only a couple of hits.  Oh brother. 
My plants in the bathroom are looking better, turning green instead of yellow, still tiny. I need a project.  What should i do? Vacuum the ceilings?  Gloman, you are a good man.  So is all ya all.  Tell me a good project for January.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hello OFC
 Blue skies and partly cloudy outside.  it is cold though at 46 degrees.
Outside grows give me a much better yield.  I grow in 25 gallon fabric pots and the plants look like little Christmas trees by August.  I am lucky the humidity in NorCal is pretty good for growing.

Have an amazing day OFC!


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2020)

Hello all.  Glad to see you have a O'l farts club here.  I happen to be one.  Been around these places for years now.   Been smoking since 1969 and growing off and on since then.  I retired 10 years ago and have been growing steady since then.  

I have 11 strains going right now and it has taken me a long time to get pretty much the exact strains that I want.  Still looking for the Golden Fleece though.  I am not a breeder but grow from both clones and seeds.  

Looking forward to hooking up and talking with peeps my on age with like minded interests. 

Will take me a while to learn my way around in here. Your server is different from the ones I am used to.


----------



## Keef (Jan 18, 2020)

Got my dirt hauled outside -- Raining -- So I put a couple my 35 gallon boxes under the eve to collect rain water - Set up that aerogrower box later -- The chaos is slowly turning to order -- Not there yet -- Them plants that was in that poison dirt are turning around after one day in aero !-- Take me a run or 2 at the new place before I start culling -- Not like there's any second rate weed amongst them !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 18, 2020)

P - Welcome to the OFC !-- Drag up a chair and make yourself comfortable !


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks Keef.  Appreciate the welcome.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome putembk!
Sounds like you're in the right place!  Were just a bunch of enthusiasts enjoying the same passion.   Lots of great people here with a Wealth of information they're always willing to share.   Glad you found us!


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2020)

Its a big site, why did you come here first?


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks*, looking forward to getting to know the place https://www.marijuanapassion.com/members/thegloman.41196/*


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 18, 2020)

Afternoon Growers...Heck its close enough to 4:20 for me....load the bong and pass it along. We had 1/2 inch of rain this morning and quite since...but still warm...drumming fingers waiting on the cool air.Grabbed some nice shrimp from the market...big fat ones...will grill them up...along with mixed veggies...fettuccine with garlic butter sauce.


----------



## Keef (Jan 18, 2020)

I don't think we got that much here HP !-- Except for the cleaning up part I think I got the grow caught up --Broke a limb off my White Indica up potting it - It's clones now -- got another grower box up and running -- Starting to look like the way I grow up in here ?-- Got a box of Blueberry and blueberry chocolate now !--
Got some empty holes in the cloner !-- Can't have that !--
Candy Cane -x- Bunch of Grapes and Black Berry Banana-x- BOG --
Need more cuts !
Umbra you've out done yourself --- SS-x- BOG and SD-x- BOG -- Sexed them but haven't run them yet !-- but Dam !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 18, 2020)

HP - won't take long to get to 2 inches of rain if it keeps this up - That's serious rain right there !- Glad I'm done outside !-- Raining on my new strawberry patch - Can't grow weed in that dirt might as well use it for something else ?--


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 18, 2020)

HP that dinner sounds goood.
Happy saturday, y'all. Cold day for errands but got everything done and retreated to the attic to warm up. Time to think about dinner. Right after this bowl...


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 18, 2020)

Rain is coming and its only gonna get worse.  S'posed to get down in the 20's tonight and then the rain turns to snow.  Went out and got supplies, stopped in to visit a buddy and smoked enough doobies to make my eyesight fuzzy.  Came back home and Harley been reading me the riot act.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to OFC Putembk.  It is great to have you with us!


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2020)

So, I was thanking all for the warm welcome and the text turned green and said waiting on moderator approval.  I was giving a brief explanation on where I came from and why I am here.  Thinking I said something wrong I edited the post and it still  says I need mod approval.  Hope I'm not in trouble!!!  I should probably go back and read the rule book here.
Honest, I'm not a troll or here to cause trouble....just want to smoke dope and tell jokes.  

I probably should go into the general forms and introduce myself but actually I only want to be on this thread.  Don't need help or post pics anymore or slightly interested in starting a grow thread.  Just want to hang with the old folks that have been there done that already.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)

Afternoon old people...Met me wife downtown for a drink this afternoon...I’m gonna have to find a smoke spot before we eat dinner...
Hey there P, how come it took so long to find us...we all old here but it’s ok...


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2020)

the widowmaker is skywalker og. nice cut of it. very nice og


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)

Wow never seen that P, you musta really screwed up!!!lol


----------



## thegloman (Jan 18, 2020)

I don't know nothing P, but you're ok by me.   lol


----------



## Keef (Jan 18, 2020)

When I showed up here I had just been banned for life from another place !-- I guess U be on super secret double probation like I was ?-- Hang out-- mind yourself and give it some time - Pot farmers are paranoid ?-- Surely not ?-- but if U here for unseemly reasons someone will find out !-- U set off some alarms coming straight here -- We had some problems in the past !
I ain't recovered fully from my last trip across the curtian !- I ain't up to it yet !--
Still raining in the mudhole !-- I need to find another air pump for my new box -- It's in there somewhere ?-- I need to find a pen too !-- Need to address some stuff and can't find a writing device !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)

P, that’s why we mostly here so no worries...


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2020)

the group W bench


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)

Hey other keef, here’s somethin for ya...Toyota has supposedly offered up 3mil in startup funds for them...you might be flying before ya know it...they are lookin to hire some brainy peoples too...
https://www.jobyaviation.com/


----------



## novitius (Jan 18, 2020)

I sent you a pm Keef


----------



## Keef (Jan 18, 2020)

I could fly it - but I'm not looking  for a job !-- I'm pot farmer - I be fine in an ultralight -- just wish they made a 2 seater !-- I don't know ?--Most would probably be  afraid to fly with me ?-- Been awhile but if I could crank it I can probably fly it ! -- I wasn't taught to fly very high - we be down in the treetops !-- 
The government taught me and they taught me right !- Stay down below the tree line and U just might be alright !
I like it RE !-- just be too expensive for someone like me !-- not so for the ultralight !-- 
OK  Nov thanks for telling me I don't check them enough!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)

Yeah too expensive no doubt...


----------



## Keef (Jan 18, 2020)

I learnt to fly in the TH -55 !- Known in the civilian world as the Hughes 300 - if I remember right ?--They used to give me the keys and tell me to be back in 3 hours !--I get back I have to pull the tree limbs out the skids --  The Huey was something else I only got about 50 hours in it !-- Scared me when I got to flight school !-- How did they find all them people like me ?-- Bunch friggin adrenaline junkies is what they was !-- I'm better now !-- They told us when I got there that if there was 100 of us and we were told only one would come back -- Everyone of U would be convinced it would be U !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)

Yep, that’s the only way to do it keef...gotta believe in yoself...


----------



## Keef (Jan 18, 2020)

Yeah but before they even let U touch a helicopter they spend 8 weeks trying to get U to quit !-- They ran me down a  sandy trail with deep fluffy sand until the sand rose up and slapped me in the face !- When I woke up they were pouring water on me to cool me down so I wouldn't die !-- How far we going sarge ?-- All the way soldier -- all the way !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)

Just protecting their investment?


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 18, 2020)

Some served with their minds, keef serves with his face!


----------



## novitius (Jan 19, 2020)

If your face isn't in the dirt you aren't doing it right.


----------



## Keef (Jan 19, 2020)

3:30 am -- Woke up hurting -- The face again --
 I didn't fall and hurt myself in that sandy dry creek bed they just ran me until I went down -- I didn't quit !-- Nick is kinda right it seems to always be my face that gets it !- 
I'm make smoke some see if I can get enough relief to go back to sleep -


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 19, 2020)

Good Morning OFC.....Welcome putembk...so glad you dropped in for a spell and hope you are a regular. Cooler air has arrived...love that sound of the North wind through the pines!...Tuna Kush is really loud smell wise now...it has hit its stride mid grow, had to start up another filter yesterday. I did an install for a young couple 2 days ago...the gentleman was 27...lady about 24. He was hanging with me outside as I worked...talking and B.S...he asked first did I smoke cigarettes or "anything"...found the question a bit strange...as he was smoking a cigarette and eliminated the "in need theory". I had noticed a pot smell in his house...dank smell not burning pot. His second approach he pulls out a bad of loud smelling nuggets and ask me do I like cannabis. I told him I smoked a "bit"...he offered a bud to go for when I was done. I took it and gave him a J in return....he and the wifey jumped on it...raved over the taste and effect. I never smoke in strange surroundings on the job...(cameras everywhere). OK...I drive home get the nugget out for examination lol. First most of that loud smell was gone...yep its that chemical concoction they put on weak weed to add smell and simulate a buzz. I fired up a bowl and was treated to a awful sour taste and no punch at all detected.... put the rest of it in the wood heater for the fire this morning. It was terrible...I feel sorry for those smoking such trash...it was pretty nuggets but it ended there. His motive was, he was a dealer and wanting to sale me some....lmao...sorry for laughing but it was pathetic...been there...done that...H ell no ain't gonna be no more! Smoke that real dank folks...somebody has to set the example for these young folks !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 19, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Lol. HP
That sounds like they get their weed from an Illinois dispo!
Pure adulterated garbage!
 Its 4, yes 4*F this morning!
I had to unplug the pond fountain as it froze a solid stream of pouring water and emptied the lower pond while the top pond runneth over.
Keef
Can I come stay with you till spring? ( kidding) Snivel, snivel,  Whine, moan and complain!  lol
I surely don't like the cold.  After the explosion that took my hand, cold translates to Pain now and I already got plenty of That! Must have been some brain injury too.
On a Good note, my girlz are hitting their stride again.  Leaves are reaching up and everybody looks happy as a clam!   Ill probably start cutting clones in a day or two.
Have a great day and stay warm yall!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 19, 2020)

Holy thermometer Gman...that is bone cold..I was complaining cause my spigot water is 64* this morning and needs warming before I water with it. I use a boogie blue hose filter outside...leaves less mess indoors handling the water filtering duties. Our camper parks are full of snowbirds this time of year...they have great deals if you have a motor home or travel trailer.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 19, 2020)

Ill tell you one thing for sure!
When my responsibilities with my elderly aunt are over, I'm definitely planning on doing the snow bird thing!   Anyplace you have 40 acres with woods you Gotta Keep, but it don't mean I gotta stay here when its freezing.  Lol.  I Like Ga. and Ms.
Texas would be ok too if not for the cartels.  I used to thrive in that environment but I finally got some brains.    Live by......die by and that didn't sound good to me.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 19, 2020)

Well, I woke up t snow but it didn't reach 20,  I think its only 25 or so.  Lets smoke a bit of breakfast.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 19, 2020)

The picture quality is terrible, but here's the start of my 1st. Legal grow!
I know it Looks like there are 7 plants in there but really.....its an optical illusion.   I'd never tell a lie or mislead the "powers that be".  Trust me, he he, there's a legal count of 5.   Yall believe me right?  ararar


----------



## Keef (Jan 19, 2020)

Morning OFC--
 Pressure in my face and in a bad mood --I'm go pick a fight !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 19, 2020)

For clones I've always Tried to take newer growth.  Still pliable.
My question is:  will a cut that is more firm root as well as a younger more pliable one?
It would be handy to be able to take a 4" or larger cut.


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2020)

I take both as clones. I've been told I don't do it right. But if you get a rooted clone out of the deal, how can it be wrong? Good morning OFC.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 19, 2020)

Morning toots!
I woke up this morning out of a sound sleep to the bang bang bang of my plow guy thumping his rig against the asphalt to announce his presence like a sumo wrestler stomping the mat... sprinted straight from my warm bed and out the door still in slippers and PJs to move the truck. We got about 6" and my slippers are now drying on the heater vent lol
Temps tanked this weekend with overnight lows in the single digits... not three days after I dismounted my HPS, and last night I put it all back up just for heat. If I'm wasting watts on warmth I'm gonna get some lumens out of it too, dagnabbit. Yay winter.
Stay toasty, my friends!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 19, 2020)

Gloman i also take both as cuts and as long as there's a node included in the part stuck in the plug or bubbler they both work fine. Sure roots will form from the stem too, but having that extra oomph from a region of nondifferentiated cells is a great jump start.  It sure is nice to have a clone that is already sturdy!


----------



## novitius (Jan 19, 2020)

An explosion causes a shock wave that can and will definitely disrupt the brains flotation in cerebral fluid. Not only does the body move from the force so do the internal organs move within the body. Believe me you can walk away with no cosmetic damage and still be messed up. 

Good morning OFC. 16 outside. Winds at 30mph. Packing the bowl as fast as I can. Reload!


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2020)

Morning all.  Nice and warm in here.  Day 2 on my journey going forward.  My lights come on in about 30 minutes and my daily routine will start.  Not much going on today.  Tomorrow will be different.  Today will probably up-pot a Golden Pineapple getting ready to flip two into flower.  Early Skunk and White Fire Og #3 are ready for harvest.  I run a perpetual grow with 8 in flower.  Try and time it so I do two every two weeks.  

Right now I also have Lemon Betty #3, Red Cheese and Sierra Snow Snake in flower.  Thinking there is another strain in there but can't think of what it is as I haven't woken up yet.  

Will watch football this afternoon and somehow find time to walk me and the dog.   

Another cup, breakfast and down to the grow.  

Be well all.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 19, 2020)

Awesome!
Thanks Umbra and SA!
Node in the splash zone.   I can do that.   Yes, for me a sturdy clone is better.   Thanks!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 19, 2020)

You're right Nov!
What's worse is trying to tell your doctors about it and they can't see it.     It gets pretty frustrating.   SO......I medicate.  Thank GOD for cannabis!


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Misty and foggy morning.  43 dgrees.
The is funny HP.  Most growers know that the street weed is not usually grown to be dank.  It is grown to sell.  Full of pesticides and cheap crappy nutes.   One reason to grow your own.
Your jay probably blew their minds.  lol


novitius said:


> An explosion causes a shock wave that can and will definitely disrupt the brains flotation in cerebral fluid. Not only does the body move from the force so do the internal organs move within the body. Believe me you can walk away with no cosmetic damage and still be messed up.


I went to a private concert once and I stood in the front row.  The bass player turned up her amp and I swear it rattled my guts.  boom boom boom I could feel the sound waves in my chest.  Almost like an explosion.  lol  The band was an all woman AC/DC cover band called ThundHERstruck.  The next band was John Fogerty and the bass player did not have his amp loud enough to rock my guts.  

Have an awesome day friends!


----------



## novitius (Jan 19, 2020)

That k2 stuff is terrible. Pure human greed. The local homeless shelters have problems with people using that stuff. Some seize out, some get violent, some go into psychosis and some have died. There's no telling what's in that stuff. Or how it will reach with other things they've taken, including legit medicine. I feel bad there are uneducated people consuming that stuff. The street market is scary these days. When I was coming up you could trust product by sight. Now days you could be getting something really really bad. They've had dime bags of tree od kids here because of fentanyl and spice. Unscrupulous dealers and uninformed consumers equal feeding frenzy... Sad and scary. Be careful out there smoking with people you don't know!


----------



## Keef (Jan 19, 2020)

Monday a holiday -- Seed can't leave until Tuesday !--
Sunny and chilly in the mudhole !--
Still got pressure in my face - Feel kinda like a pissed off Cyclops !-- No doubt the explosion caused Gloman a brain injury -- How bad what area who knows -- I'm concerned about what happens to football players had too many concussions-- I had more than my share getting hit in the head !-- Foothall - then I took some hard hits in the Tae-Kwon-Do tournaments too !-- Then the fall !-- I probably got swiss cheese between my ears by now -- I just barely graduated high school in the bottom of my class -- The army tested me and turned out I had a fairly high IQ ! -I used to be pretty smart !--
Back to the grow !-- Clones ?- long as it got a node/grow point on top I can probably root it !- I really don't pay much attention to it -- I take too many cuts - 34 spot cloner always seems to produce plenty clones -- I take small cuts -- 

Put - Sounds like U do alot like me with a bloom rotation --
I do a 4 part bloom rotation of mostly fast finishing indicas !-- I'm in Texas Cuz and they hunt us here for sport !-- My 1st legal joint will be smoked in my land !-- Never seen a dispensary or such myself !--


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2020)

I have never even seen K2.  I have no need or desire to mess with the stuff.  However, novitius I disagree with your assessment on stuff being clean when we were coming up.  I remember White Cross in the early 70's was good speed and then somebody started cutting it wit ritalin.  All it did was give me the shakes then.  Terrible stuff.  One way to get me off of it.  

Same with Coke.  Ever do a line and feel like you had to use the bathroom?  That is because they started cutting it with baby laxative.  Same with LSD and other drugs in the day.  Was actually good for me....all I have done since the early 80's is marijaana.


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2020)

The energy wave from a .50 cal at 1 mile, is enough to shear your arm off without ever hitting you. So pretty easy to be effected by sound at close distance


----------



## novitius (Jan 19, 2020)

putembk said:


> I have never even seen K2.  I have no need or desire to mess with the stuff.  However, novitius I disagree with your assessment on stuff being clean when we were coming up.  I remember White Cross in the early 70's was good speed and then somebody started cutting it wit ritalin.  All it did was give me the shakes then.  Terrible stuff.  One way to get me off of it.
> 
> Same with Coke.  Ever do a line and feel like you had to use the bathroom?  That is because they started cutting it with baby laxative.  Same with LSD and other drugs in the day.  Was actually good for me....all I have done since the early 80's is marijaana.


 That is true. I guess to be now specific I could've said "you could be pretty sure stuff wouldn't kill you". In my years of partying I was rather fortunate to not get burned. By sight also meant by seeing the dealer. You could usually figure if someone was level or not by behaviour, ya know? These days most of these kids don't really know what they're hustling. It's a crap shoot with your life in many circumstances beyond The usual suspects.


----------



## Keef (Jan 19, 2020)

1973 -Basic training Ft Polk Louisiana -- Bull in the ring!-- 
The soldiers lined up around the pit and counted off so everyone had a number !- A soldier was sent to the center of the pit -- When your number was called charge and strike the bull once and return to your place around the pit !-- My turn in the pit?-- 20/13/17/4 /30-- Lights out !- never saw it coming !- I was pretty good with a pugil stick but they gonna get U eventually !- 
Never had a desire to try that synthetic weed -- 
Back then and today -- Know your dealer !-- I was mostly moving them bricks and smoked a lot of that crap --


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2020)

I remember the paraquat years and managed to survive


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2020)

I live in the land of Dispensaries.  There are more of them here than Mc Donalds.  I don't or haven't been to one one in over 10 years. Very few that live here go to one.  Place for tourists mostly. 

*novitius*  The only pot I smoke is mine.   You are absolutely right on stuff that could kill you.


----------



## novitius (Jan 19, 2020)

Paraquat was before my time. My step dad told me stories about that. He schooled me on so much. Good thing I was a sponge back then. Probably the reason I'm not now lol too tho lol!


----------



## mrcane (Jan 19, 2020)

Well good afternoon O.F.C.
  Sun is shining so we making some power, gotta love it.. put 7000 miles on the new Chevy Bolt haven't paid a penny for fuel. 
     Anyway, all 6 of my seeds popped in 24 hrs so put them in soil. I like to soak them till they pop.
     My papaya is looking fine for 2 weeks in flower. 
   You don't want to be exposed to a lot of noise for long periods of time. It will mess with more than your hearing, I can tell you from my own experiences...
Hope that you are all having a great day and stay high


----------



## Keef (Jan 19, 2020)

A Nurse Larry and Purple Haze be looking girlish and a triple lemon too - Not ready to call it yet but I'm pretty sure !
White Indica in bloom doing what she do and turning white !-- Just like old times !-- 

Them drying are coming right along -- They been hanging for about  a week !
Looking good Cane !-- That papaya ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 19, 2020)

Beautiful grow there mrcane...kinda Kushy looking. I was at  a concert and was a bit too close to the PA system and it was effecting my heart beat...had to move. The sonic attack on our Diplomats in Cuba is still an unknown weapon..it caused brain damage.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 19, 2020)

I remember paraquat.  Brought to you by the same arses  who sprayed agent orange on my brothers.


----------



## Keef (Jan 19, 2020)

Monsanto ?- That's a purty name !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 19, 2020)

I was digging around looking for an air pump and found my pickle jar lab -- Let me set Stinky off real quick ?-- chocholine  is that spelled right ?-( highly poisonous )-- get it on U it WILL cause cancer !-
Don't shoot !-- I don't use that one !-- There's a slightly safer Chemical I'm working with !-- Genetic doubling !- Polyploid weed !--( see Dr. David Suzuki and UBC Chemo )-- Somebody got to do it ?-- This all Chewy fault !-- I had put it to the back of my mind - Then he posted that pic of a plant making 4 leaves at a time instead of 2-- I spent a year working out the formula -- They lie-lie-lie !-- I'm close enough !- A few more test runs after I get set back up and I'm back on it -- Right now my weapon of choice be Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- before I do I have to add feminizing seed to my skill set !-- I get it to genetically double from a normal diploid to a tetraploid--  I want it to be a girl -- I can't breed like the big boys but that don't matter --Few can do what I'm attempting !- Make a monster in the lab !-- I may have succeeded over at the beach but pulling them things back from death's door ain't easy - How many of U would put delicate sprouts into a hot weed killer solution ?-- I've done it and saved them !
U have to get this stuff into all the plant cells then get it out again before it kills the plant -- Success rate be 1 in a 1,000 if your technique is flawless and your formula perfect !-- I can do this !- I cheat !-


----------



## Keef (Jan 19, 2020)

Don't nobody try this !- I been up to my elbows in the belly of full blown aids patients in surgery !-- 20 years in the OR  - sterile technique is second nature to me !--
Plus as U know I'm crazy ashell ?--
1 in a 1,000 ?-- if it was easy everybody be doing it !-- I like my chances !


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2020)

Good night.  Hope all get in 8 straight.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 20, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Fine morning here 34* and clear....we had a breezy 12-14 kt wind yesterday...very dry air...just what we needed...it has dried the ground out in one days time.Chevron is the fine folks behind Paraquat and it was in the food chain for years...it was heavily used in row crops for burn down of weeds before harvest,along with Gramoxone and... Dinoseb mixed with diesel fuel was used...you could smell the fuel on the grain after harvest.... not to mention a saline concoction as well...but it was all harmless they said.....move long...nothing to see here! I have been exposed to tons of herbicides/insecticides during my farming career...I no longer need a night light due to the soft glow I give off! Wake bake n shake a leg time...I am going to drop another Oak today if it all goes well.


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

Morning OFC-- Cold-- the dogs be crowding me and my lighter quit !- Not a good start to the day !-- Have to light a piece of paper on the stove to spark up !-- Ain't my 1st rodeo !-- 
Wake and Bake - Let's do this dam day ! 
So they doing Charlottesville part 2 today in Virginia today ?
White racist have thrived under this administration !- I bet my daddy be digging dis **** !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 20, 2020)

Good morning yall!
HP
I wish you were closer.   I have around 10 cords worth of oak and hickory I'm trying to Give away but I can't get anyone to come get it.  Go figure.


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

Ole Hickory said we can take'em by surprise if we didn't fire our muskets till we looked'em in the eyes !

Got it lit !

Gloman -- I don't chop wood no more !-- U and HP knock yourselves out !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 20, 2020)

Gman...I am having to give it away as well...my buddy that grows, burns wood and they are both cold nature'd as fish. He was supposed to come get a free trailer load all ready split and cured...never showed up. Warm winter has all the firewood sellers stocked and then some. I am removing these Oaks to keep them from falling into the house. They are shallow rooted and heavy canopy's....we are getting more and more storms in here. I drove through the area's of the last tornado's recently and the downed trees were at least 70/30 Oak to Pine ...not to mention the clean up behind them every year.


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

Sampling the blueberry this morning - fresh dried with no age on it -- ( GDP-x-BPU)-x- ( BPU-X-B.B.)-- With genetics like this how can U go wrong ?-- She potent give her some time in a jar and she gonna be fine !


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Lesso (Jan 20, 2020)

Morning all. Out to do some offshore fishing today. Amberjacks are spotted by some wrecks....im gonna be wishing I skipped the arm workout this morning. Those things are strong as hell.... rip your arms out of their sockets strong. Wish me luck!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 20, 2020)

Whoo hoo!
We're topping the thermometer at 7*F this morn.
Another day indoors.  Everything is closed today too for MLK day.  (No comment)


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)

Not everything is closed. I have a conference call at 6 am


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 20, 2020)

Lesso I'm jealous! I'd rather be fighting the fishes than stuck at work! 
Everyone else have a great day too lol


----------



## thegloman (Jan 20, 2020)

Off shore fishing?
I'd like to give that a try some day.   I'm really not much of a fisherman, but I love the water and a real fighting fish would be fun. 
What's up with that umbra?
Your ppl don't think MLK is a holiday?  Lol   Me neither but........


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 20, 2020)

Colder then a welldigger in the Klondike this morning with a fresh covering of snow.  Harley was out   and back in less then a minute and I don't blame him.  I have no desire to go out today but I am firing up a doob in sympathy for those that have to brave the elements.


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm sure some would like to change the holiday from MLK Day to DJT Day !-- I am not one of them -- He's a racist criminal --I remember the water fountians that said  "white only"- I watched the March across that Bridge in Selma Alabama- --They put the dogs on them - and the fire hose !-- blew up black churches - lynchings -- All to maintain white control of America--
America is not all white !-- Get over it !-- U not special !
Gun rights rally in Virginia today - They will pretend It's about the second amendment but it is obvious they just using it for they KKK type **** -- They a cancer on America !-- I hope Antifa will be there to confront them !-- My guess is they will !-- The klansmen have had a protector in political name and feel emboldened -- If It's a fight they want they'll get it !


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

Won't even allow people of color a holiday they earned by spilling thier blood -- Shame on U !


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2020)

Morning O'l farts!  Having my 2nd cup trying to get my eyes open.  Harvesting White Fire today.  Thinking the Skunk could use a couple more days so I will wait on that one.

Supposed to be a warm start to the week so I will fart around outside a bit once it warms up. 15f right now but the snow should start warming things soon.

Dog is barking at something ..... I better go see what the commotion is about.  Later


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Off shore fishing?
> I'd like to give that a try some day.   I'm really not much of a fisherman, but I love the water and a real fighting fish would be fun.
> What's up with that umbra?
> Your ppl don't think MLK is a holiday?  Lol   Me neither but........


We get personal days and floating holidays to cover days like this or religious holidays that not everyone celebrates. It allows you the option.


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

I can live with that -- 
I need to go check the grow - I think another cup of coffee 1st --next harvest be about 8 February- Still on this once a month harvest cycle -- I be switching back to every 2 weeks soon as I'm in the new place --


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2020)

Good morning folks. Its January, it's cold. not much snow left. Keef, i am with you, a little embarrassed and sickened by white pride. Like i said to my house guest from TN, who told me he was proud to be white. I said, really what did you do to get white.  He finally agreed he was lucky from birth. Poor southern boy in a house where we believe all people are equal. Good thing for him or they wouldn't be here. I bet some folks are biased about crack heads.


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

I am prejudice against Crackheads myself !- U can't trust them !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello OFC
I remember seeing the civil rights marches on TV.  I never saw a "whites only" sign in my life living in Cali.  I am fortunate.  I am white and I remember playing with black kids back then and talking about the civil rights protests on TV and  wondering what was  going on.
Even in  free country we forget that freedom isn't free.  Civil rights as well as the right to grow weed  more often than not need to be fought for.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2020)

So I am smoking a hybrid of lambs bread and sunset sherbert? I put them both in a joint. I wonder which will win?  Get it?  half ss and half lb.  I was awake for 3 hours in the night and i didn't know which pot i needed, thus, a mix. SA, do you have the day off? I hope so. Keef, looking at houses this week?


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

Some in the South still fighting the civil war--in thier minds they long for the days U could have your slaves do the work -- Seems  that is morphing  into the desire for the 4th Reich with a King !-- I'm old but I'd go out to fight that !-- They want to overturn Roe vs Wade so they can tell women what they can and can't do to thier own bodies !-- Nu-uh !-- U ain't doing that either !--


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2020)

I like everybody.  I grew up in a small town in KS and everybody knew everybody and we all spoke.  Even though I live in a major city (suburb) I still speak and wave to All. I live by a simple rule.  "I like you if you like me".   But if you don't.....well I don't need the hassle.


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

Probably not Rose -- The realtor is jamming me !-- I think they trying to put me off until the beach house sells -- Bastids !-- They held up putting the house on the market -- She wanted more done to it !-- but didn't bother to tell me !
As is !-- Do U understand the words coming out my mouth ?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 20, 2020)

My only problem with crack heads is while they are using.
I WAS one.  I know.
As far as race issues, don't you think if there was an all white only college they would be racist?
Then what makes all black colleges ok?
Racism goes both ways.  Education is the only answer.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 20, 2020)

No Rose, no rest for the wicked, I get very few days off from the salt mines. Scarfing some curry at my desk before going to bang some heads together re: why our main grit blaster has been broken for 2 months and I've heard nothing about it .


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)

political name went to Fordham University in NYC. My mother was the 1st woman admitted to the University. And that was in the 1940's. Sexism goes back longer than racism. And no it doesn't go both ways


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

I remember Seperate but equal -- education was seperate but not equal !-- So now they run the student loan scam to prevent the poor from receiving a proper education -- It's equal - They do the same at black colleges -- U want an education U have to buy it !-- Then pay for it the rest of your life !-- So the gap between the haves and have not grows !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 20, 2020)

Good morning ofc...Rose, I think you taught hose Tennessee crack kids some good stuff!!!and hopefully they know how lucky they were to find someone like you when they needed it...Monday morning and chilly out here though not as cold as soma y’all up East...so far two of the 4 seedlings have poked their heads thru the soil...don’t know what I’m gonna do today and I’m not really in a hurry to get started either...Cheers y’all


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)

That's 1 of the main objectives of the GOP. Only elite rich males will be able to go to college. It perpetuates the elite.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 20, 2020)

Keef more repairs... higher sale price... the 6% realtor cut is higher... she wants that cash even if it's only a couple hundred in her pocket extra!!! Remind her that she works for YOU. Good luck!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 20, 2020)

6%?...not out here, it usually starts at 10%...


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

I know that's right about an efucation Umbra -- I wasn't in the jungle but I was in the army during that time -- Blacks and poor whites fought that war -- We couldn't buy a deferment like political name and the rich !-- There were race riots while I was in the army that time -- I was one of those with a shield and riot baton !-- Everyone was just mad !-- I took a a couple more shots to the face then too !-- They set me up in a remote village - said there was a fight in the club- we patrolled the Ville with 2 Mps--
There was no fight in the bar - They were waiting on me !
They beat me pretty good - Lost my helmet - night stick -they broke some pool sticks on me !
Kung Fu dude cut me around the eyes with that claw move - Then someone yelled he's got a gun !-- They was talking about me !- I backed them off real quick after that !- Took a prisoner and used him for a shield !- I held our little MP office as they threw stuff at the office until help arrived -- We cleaned that villiage out !-- Well they did -I was  sent me to the hospital to get checked out ! -- All that blood wasn't mine !-- When U fighting for your life U don't hold back !

Stinky that's the deal on the beach  house !- She thinks I asked too much for it too !-- I didn't !-- Show it you'll find out I'm right


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 20, 2020)

umbra said:


> That's 1 of the main objectives of the GOP. Only elite rich males will be able to go to college. It perpetuates the elite.


This is important!!! When you look at how racism or sexism affect us both as individuals and as a society, it hits the lower socioeconomic classes harder. It behooves those in power to set us off against each other, so we don't speak out with a united voice that we want better for ourselves and our kids. And we all want the same thing, regardless of color... food, health, homes, happiness, a decent job with some dignity. It's easy therefore to use the scare tactics that the brown people are coming for your jobs and womenfolk as a wrench in the works that will keep us from getting along and all ask for better wages TOGETHER.
It starts with education but won't get far until we stop looking at people with the same dreams as ourselves as anything other than allies.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 20, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> 6%?...not out here, it usually starts at 10%...


When the buyer comes in with an agent the buyers agent takes a big cut of the 10%. I wouldn't buy a house without one, sellers agents will pull some shady shenanigans to seal the sale !


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)

I have limited experience with real estate, but I have found the agent knows the market better than I do and what will sell at what price. Everybody wants the highest price, but it's not always like that. You have to look at it differently, in my humble opinion. Every month the payment is due and not sold, it costs you money. Selling right away for a little less than you think it's worth costs you less than holding out for a higher sales price in the long run. 6 months on the market and any profit from a higher price is lost.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 20, 2020)

Good Morning OFC,  
Keef that was the last of the Papaya,....
Just ready for something different. 
Sell the house as is, the new owner will probably just change it. 
   Let's all puff one for M.L.K.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2020)

Nice posts Stinky, thank you. So my hybrid is nice. I like it. I am listening to Sam Cooke...Thanks re, 40 days until the kids go back, who is counting? me, but it isn't bad, i just need some time alone, ya know? She has never lived in a "normal" home so she is happy here.  I worry about them when they leave.. They are hard-working kids.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2020)

Hey Cane,  how is life in paradise? We are clouded in as usual for January.  I bet your sunny.  Seattle had snow and went crazy as i am sure you know.  Nice to see you. I will smoke one for MLK day with you. Lets do this thing, the northwest way.


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

I have bought and sold several houses and always use a realtor - I'm willing to come down on the  price if I get an offer - The holidays jammed me some -- It's a sellers market - my house is half mile from the beach U can hear the waves crashing at night -- There are several refineries and industry moving into Corpus - There is already a shortage of beach houses and all them people gonna want one - I'm not reducing the price until I negotiate a price with the buyer - if I have to !-- Then maybe not !-- When I came out the swamp after Katrina the realtor laughed at me when I told her what I wanted for it !-- She wasn't laughing anymore when I got my asking price !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 20, 2020)

Umbra youre so right and it's even crazier in hard freeze areas, every month the heating bill is due is bad, or worse if the heat cuts out and the pipes freeze! That last  $15k you were holding out for in October just turned into a pricey water damage cleanup and a distressed/handyman special sale...


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)

My rental was vacant last year for 2 months in the winter. I paid to have gas and electric on to run heater at 50, to keep pipes and other stuff from being a problem. It cost $200 maybe. Well worth the protection it brings and its a tax deduction.


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

Home Shield insurance !--Don't freeze in Corpus


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2020)

I used to own a small condo complex and a 2nd home in the mountains 90 miles away from my home here in the foothills above the city.  Sold the Condos 3 years ago and just sold the 2nd home last month.  Glad to be rid of all of it after 20 years.   I got real tired of being a slum lord and the 2nd house just got to be to much work.  My family would go up to party.....I would go up to do maintenance.  

Now, all I am gonna do is take care of this place and fish.  Don't need to deal with all the headaches anymore. I was able to negotiate a 4% commission on the commertial (condos) real estate and 5% on selling the house. 

Turned out to be a fairly nice day.  Gonna get close to 50F with no wind and sun.  Thinking about driving to the lake and taking a nice long walk.  Another year of fun in the sun isn't far off.


----------



## novitius (Jan 20, 2020)

Morning ofc.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 20, 2020)

hey keef, here’s a little story about another old guys bat cave on the otherside of Texas...a bit of the dry side of Texas...he’s not growing weed, but he’s got a greenhouse....


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

Cool RE !
Seeds Away !-- Y'all grow them big and grow them strong !--
If U have any questions U know how to find me !
- I find it satisfying to have something I bred with the jack boot of prohibition on my neck grown in another state !- Free states ?-- Even better !-- My middle finger to prohibition !-- They's some dank in them seed !-- I think you'll be happy with the results !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 20, 2020)

I look forward!!!and thank you


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)

that was long, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

When they get there - I have some splaining to do - the seed are in sections of drinking straws with a cotton pellet on each end and the ends sealed -- I forgot who got what-- there's some mark KL and some marked NL - there's more to it than that -- KL is King Louie the 13th x- ( BPU-X-B.B. )
Marked NL -- that be (Nurse Larry -x- BBSL)-x( BPU -x- B.B.)
There's more than them 2 !
If U can't read my writing I'll set U straight !-- Gonna be some dam blueberry and goodness knows what else gonna be  growing  up on some mountian somewhere -- Hey prohibition!-- Here's your middle finger !
Over on the other side of the country ?-- Heads up Nov !-- U gonna need a bigger grow room !
Padre Puff got seed coming too that was bred on Padre Island -- just seemed like the thing to do !


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

I bred this blueberry chocolate looking for ?- some blueberry chocolate something ?-- Smoking my 1st joint of it fresh dried so can't really tell much about the terps yet but there's something fruity there - Oh she potent !- I think y'all gonna like this !-- It's marked - - (GDP-X-BPU)-x- BOC -- 
2 of Umbra's creations - I just crossed them !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 20, 2020)

Afternoon All...Timberrr...another Oak on the ground and mostly processed and clean up done. No damage to house, it was tall enough to reach the power-lines across the road...barely clipped them...no sparks no outage...so it has been a good day indeed!..50* and lots of sunshine to speed this all along...of course I had a towel out for the perspiration. the yard about needs mowing all ready it is so green around here...one of my sisters has mowed already.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 20, 2020)

Nice job on the tree HP great when there are no mishaps.  Love to have few of those Oak rounds, great for growing mushrooms.
  Rose things are looking fabulous out here on the peninsula. Snow is just about gone, 50* outside, showers in the forecast but eh it's winter...
    Keef Blueberry x Chocolate sounds yummy.. Any  GDP X BPU seed around..??
That was a beautiful run I had with her.


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)

shoot me a pm


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

HP a hard working man !-- Sunny and cool in the mudhole !
RE - U should have some marked ( PH -x-BBSL )-- (BPU-x- B.B.)---Purple Haze bred to the BBSL  then put that BB on it - if it does what I expect you'll find a soft purple blueberry !- probably not all them but should be some !


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

Cane - GDP-X-BPU-- mine was a wonderful blue berry - shouldn't have been but it was - she the mother of the blueberry chocolate !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 20, 2020)

4:20 or so here (like we need an excuse lol)....fire it up baby!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 20, 2020)

Can’t wait...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2020)

me too.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 20, 2020)

Working on seared chicken breast...stir fry rice with snow peas and broccoli..fresh sliced Japanese cucumbers...Black Betty for entertainment.


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

packing cannacaps -- but stopped for a toke !-- 4:20 ?- I'm always down !


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

TV Dinner -- I even like the CKN if the sauce is not too blue !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 20, 2020)

lol...Keef you gotta watch that blue sauce.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 20, 2020)

Blue plate special at the truck stop lol watch out for last week's gravy!!!


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)

LOL


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)

especially when it skins over


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 20, 2020)

Chicken curry makhani with extra extra chili. British Indian cuisine at its most comforting. Bright red. The dye in the tandoori chicken crust doesn't hurt...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 20, 2020)

Hollandaise skin IS the blue plate special at 4am at our local truck stop


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## mrcane (Jan 20, 2020)

Haha LOL.....going on 4:20 here in PNW...
Light'em if you got'm...


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

Not much room for cooking in this travel trailer -- I'm looking forward to having a real kitchen again !--I can follow a recipe - but - I think it would make a fine grow trailer !-- that means I could make do with a 2 bedroom place ?-- The object is 2 room sized grow areas !- Trailer and a bedroom is that !- I'm still looking a 3 bedrooms 1st !
I get 3 bedrooms that means 2 --4 part bloom rooms ? -- Hey I'll have close to a dozen girls to clone !--This grow to the point it can pay for itself easy -'It's on a once a month harvest schedule now but I'll he going back to that every 2 weeks schedule at the Bat Cave -- Only gets bigger and better from now on ! -- I'm gonna need new lights !-- Mine work OK -but- I'm bout over this pink light telling on me!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 20, 2020)

Your gonna need to cover those windows anyway keef cuz that 24hr or regular switching light will tell on ya too if your worried about it...sounds like in Texas ya gotta...


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)

LOL I worry bout it in Cali


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 20, 2020)

worry is not good for you...


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

Windows spray painted black from inside -- Where Bloom be ---It's good -- Veg in a room built inside that big old stripped out mobile home that is mostly a shop  !- One room got about a 8 black and yellow grow boxes stacked up in it with my **** in it !-- I gots 4 working right now -- One in bloom sexing that last group and 3 in veg !-- 1-- I'm using as a cloner ( 34 grow holes) and I got 2 grower boxes with about 6-8 plants in each -- They'll expand out to maybe 4  boxes by bloom time -- I'll be running midgets because of head room in bloom -- So maybe 5 plants per box bushed and about a foot tall maybe 14 inches When they go to bloom !- I'm stay on this once a month harvest cycle until I get my place and let veg back up so I hit the ground running at the Bat Cave !
Just got thru taking some this Sticky-Ichy off the vine -- I am very pleased!-- Keef versus The Mudhole ?-- Made it my beech ! --


----------



## Keef (Jan 20, 2020)

Let me explain why I call it the Mudhole ?-- U know what a slough is ?- It's a body of water that is normally cut off from a river or stream except when it floods -- well a shallow slough make a "J" around this place - Like a swamp !-- Or a Mudhole ?- There's stuff and thangs out there !-- Seen the hogs !-- Hear **** sometimes make scary noises !-- 30 round mag make me feel all warm and snuggly !-- I was taught as a young hunter don't shoot nothing U can't clearly identify !-- Other Keef don't play that **** !-- He will light them bushes up !--We ain't hunting -- We go see what it was after we reload !-- I like my 12 gauge pump too !- U can get creative on loads !- Dragon's Breath - dimes- marbles - flares - 50 cal slugs -- or just alternate buck shot with flares for anti - material - Bust it up -- Light it up !-- That'll work but I do like that Old single shot M-79 - 40 mm granade laucher - cops use them for tear gas - U can get them !--Can't get HE rounds ( high explosive) though - I carried an M-203-- I think they called it ?--40 mm Grenade launcher strapped underneath a M-16 !-- I needs me another one them !-- I wonder if a gunsmith could mount a launcher under a SAW ( squad automatic weapon )--- belt fed M16 -


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2020)

Evening all.   Good day.   Grow is in good shape.   Pulling an Early Skunk tomorrow for 48 hrs of darkness before harvest.  Nice 2 1/2 hr walk down by the lake.  Mostly frozen but nice mountain setting.  

Smoking some Red Cheese as I type. Colombian Red X Cheese.  Good stuff.  Will finish off the night with some Indica Bubble Hash to help me sleep.  

Sleep well all.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 21, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....Hiding lights can help with thieves or nosy neighbors but the modern smart electrical meter can tell on you...there is a date/time stamp in the electrical current. It can reveal your timed on/off power usage. Power company just says more revenue for them...unless J Law wants them to work. Kinda a long story but my buddy was busted a couple months ago....first off he brought it on himself....he has a non-vocal Autistic child about 12yo I think. He has visiting rights...divorce proceeding actually says he has to pick Jack up on Sundays. He and Jack goes out of town to a horse riding stable for fun...he out of spite to the mom does not tell her and will not answer the phone all day.  Amber Alert is issued...they find him and all is well. He would never hurt Jack...this I can vouch for. 2 weeks later...local narcotics agent (nicked named action Jackson with only one hand...lost other one in a hay baler...yeah) rolls up to his camper trailer...knocks on door....he like the dumb arse he is...lets them in. Jackson says I smell cannabis....bet it is in this drawer over here....retrieves 3 or 4 J maybe...hauls him in...never searched any other spot in the house!...Yep his ex had set him up...he had been smoking with her. He was fined $540.00 for simple possession...she all so told them he was torturing Jack and abusing him...they dropped all that due to no proof. This is how corrupt the po-po is in LA...no warrant...just walk in and bust someone on another person's word. Action Jackson is known for taking short cuts on bust. He is fine...his family has money..lots of it, so they had him out in less than an hour. She should be charged for false reports....but its a women's court as they say. Ok that is my rant for today...no promise I want rant again someday lol. Peace ya'll


----------



## thegloman (Jan 21, 2020)

Good morning yall!
HP 
That sounds horrible!  How can the Mother do that to the child!
My ex and I don't like each other much and I'm sure she would have dropped a dime on me too if not for our daughter.  How do you explain to a kid that you locked up their dad out of Spite?
    Unfortunately in My case, family is the biggest threat to my freedom.
My heart bleeds for the children.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 21, 2020)

Dragging the kids into whatever moose **** is fouling up a divorce is about the worst most shameful thing one can do. They grow up with a lifetime of sorting out resentment and distrust. Those scars never heal. 

It's a chilly morning up here in the snowy part with trees, and still dropping. May hit zero before sunrise. Time to go see if anyone preheated the keurig; coffee is going down real fast today.


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2020)

Good morning OFC. As a divorced father with 2 sons, I know what it is like dealing with an ex that has issues with trying to make kids hate their dad. I knew a woman who did every nasty trick in the book with her ex while going thru their divorce. She was charged with obstructing parental rights and when it came time for Judge to rule on custody, he ruled against the mother and listed how she tried to alienate the children from their father. She spent 10 years trying to change that ruling. My divorce marked many changes for Fathers seeking custody of their children in NJ. My ex almost lost her rights to see the children by making accusations she couldn't back up and prove.


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Morning OFC !
Exes ?-- My 1st wife is dead !-- I didn't kill her !-- Her evilness turned to cancer and killed her ! -- The world is a better place for it !
She held my daughter hostage because I didn't want to sign those offending divorce papers-- When I finally told her I would sign if she would just let me see my daughter sometimes -- She was gleeful and abusive about beating me into submission !-- I gave her the signed papers and she promised to allow me to visit with my daughter -- Maybe ?-- They rushed to file the divorce papers !-- Things ain't always what they seem !-- Keef done eased that staple out that divorce decree and removed the offending pages then replaced the staple  !-- They really should have reviewed it before filing it !-- I got a phone call -- U son of a ***** !-- but the deal was done !


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2020)

My question is this, If we are in the greatest economic boom ever, why are we having record number of homeless on our streets and sick people unable to go to the doctor? I've been told that this is a California problem. However, many homeless people in California, were sent here from other states. I'm not trying to make this a political rant just a question or 2.


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Corporate greed and political malfeasance


I got a second "U son of a ***** call from my 1st wife !- I could have my daughter anytime I want as long as I paid child support - The daughter was 7 at the divorce and stayed with me a lot- When she was 12 she spent an entire school year with me !-- I got a lawyer and filed for full custody !-- Instead of sending the daughter back I sent her the custody papers !- Then I got that call !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 21, 2020)

I think you'll see people in dire circumstances moving to areas without a hard freeze because well, they'd die of exposure sleeping in a car or on the street in parts of the country that have real winter. Every time I go to LA and see the broken down rvs and cars with people obviously living in them it's a reminder that if all you've got left is a means of transport,  transport yourself to somewhere warm. It's a form of domestic migration/internal displacement that we don't talk about much, and it's putting additional strain on the resources of the receiving communities. Granted, the source communities didn't have enough shelters available to begin with, but that helps drive the migration. The options being inadequate shelter and freeze to death, or inadequate shelter and not freezing to death, California is starting to look pretty appealing. 
Early intervention to prevent folks from becoming homeless in the first place is cheaper in the long run than dealing with a population that is hard to communicate with, distrustful, and may have much worse mental health and regular health issues than they did before becoming homeless. So we SHOULD be spending the money to provide support for folks transitioning out of prison/rehab/abusive situations/whatever is putting them on the brink of not being able to afford food and shelter.  And they hopefully won't end up living in a tent beside what's left of the LA River.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 21, 2020)

You're exactly right SA.
I told yall I was a crackhead at one time. After my divorce I tipped over and lost my job at US Steel and went homeless.  I sank into Major drug abuse and moved to Arizona to at least not freeze.   I think many homeless do the same thing and especially now with legal weed people want to find comfort where they can.      It took many years and many failures before I came to my senses.   And baby look at me now!  Lol.  Still ugly as a mud fence but no longer homeless or on Dope.


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Stinky is right It's like a migration - Corpus Christi also has a homeless problem and that population explodes for winter !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 21, 2020)

Well I got my cloner box going!
Got 1 nice cut from each plant.
After I get roots started Ill flip the lights back on the big girlz to 12hr.
Maybe this small plant grow thing isn't so bad.   I think I can get this going well enough to keep myself supplied without running out again.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 21, 2020)

My big project this week is building a cardboard breeder box for making a seed backup on my good sweet Cindy mother , and then a cross of umbra's triple lemon that gave me a NICE male, with our local golden lemons cut. Those awful $25 plastic mini blurple panels might be good for something after all!


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Work it Gloman !-- Midgets can get U by !-
I'm about as close to homeless as U can be and still have a roof over your head but It's temporary -- $1,000 a month from SS-- Living in an old  travel trailer --Don't even have a car !--- Sounds sad ?- - Probably would be if there wasn't a working producing grow  over yonder !-- The way I see it is I can be a pauper obey the law and struggle to survive on my SS or do something about it !
I don't do poor very good !-- Only skills I got left worth a dam is growing weed and making liqour !-- I think I'm be alright ?-- There's no legal way for me to have a comfortable life !-- I'm not gonna let that stop me !
So until prohibition ends or I find another way - This is the way it will be !-- I'll have someone who specializes in turning weed into money -- I can produce plenty high grade weed !
Society and government  gives me no other choice but to break the law !-- I'm a real threat to society with my growing that evil weed and all just so a crippled old man can survive !--


----------



## thegloman (Jan 21, 2020)

I hear ya on the SS brother!
I get 3 bills Less than that.   Only way I can get by is to care for my elderly aunt.  Free rent and utilities!   lol. (sort of)


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2020)

Morning. Cloudy here in the Mile High City today.. so a bit warmer today ... So far.

I have been married for 45 years so no divorce horror stories but it has been a wild ride.  

My clone dome is full right now.  I get cuts from half my strains one month, skip a month, then do the other half.  This keeps things going perfectly. 

Homeless problem has gotten so bad in downtown Denver that I don't go there anymore.

Another cup......


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

A country boy can survive !--
I can skin a buck and run a trot line too ! 
Military Police  Sharp shooter -I had gun control !- I used to be able to shoot the hair off a knatsass without drawing blood !- probably still can but there's not much call for that in the working world !


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Put - Stay warm up there !-- Chilly in the Mudhole and sunny !-- My veg still in chaos but order will come from it !
In the middle of changing from this dirt Back to water !--
I just try to keep clones of everything in veg !-- Something go to bloom make sure U got cuts !-- Not looking forward to it but I'm have to move a working producing grow in a prohibition state !- Crazy old fart !


----------



## novitius (Jan 21, 2020)

Y'all have a lot to say the last couple mornings ofc. Proud to know all of you. 
American politics need a new party. 
I say burn the ***** to the ground. You guys don't want to get me started, trust me. I don't need carted off or in a sudden car accident. 
Here's a piece of the 818 headband.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 21, 2020)

Been there done that Keef! Truckloads of plastic totes full of potted rooted clones, then more truckloads of gear... moms tossed in the trash as too large and risky to travel... it's white knuckle nerve wracking. If anyone can pull it off you can. Maybe get other Keef to run interference a ways up the road, play some bird dog ; )


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Yeah Stinky it will be stressful but I used to haul a few bricks  of Mexican weed from here to there -- So shouldn't be no problem !- I slip out of here when no one but me knows I'm moving the grow !- Probably during morning rush hour !- 
I think I got a triple lemon boy !-- One more shot at a girl with this run -- I got more seed - I will not be denied a lemon !-- Pretty sure I also got a Purple Haze and Nurse Larry girls !-- Another time I would keep the lemon male but I'm after NL and PH boys --


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 21, 2020)

With luck I should have some next gen lemon seed in a couple months, I promised umbra if I ran this cross with his stock I'd swing him some, there should be plenty more to share.


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Sounds great Stinky !--- I still got a half dozen or so triple lemon seed and some Oregon Lemon -- I don't really care what it is - I want U to smell and tell me it's lemon - and taste lemon as well -- Smoking some blueberry this morning - sparkly little disco balls in the light !-- It's still fresh dried but I'm pleased !-(GDP-X-BPU)- x- (BPU-X-B.B. )--Gonna be a heavy producer too !- The blueberry come out nice with some aging --
Stiff neck today and some pressure in my face not in a hurry to do **** !-- Things are pretty well caught up but the grow could use some cleaning !


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

U know I got 2 grand daughters who don't even know I exist ?-- I made arrangements for them to find this thread when they old enough ! -- So yes I post a lot !- They may never know me personally but they'll get to know me thru the OFC-- Then again maybe we'll meet and get to know each other one day ?

Unlike me the daughter got an education !--She is a construction management engineer !--I did good !- but -she turned out mean ashell like her momma !


----------



## mrcane (Jan 21, 2020)

Good Morning OFC  ...40* Here this morning little sunshine but looks like the clouds will take over..
        Just hanging out with my pipe and a cup of chai tea.....
   Sorry about the granddaughter Keef, I feel your pain. For I have two that I am not allowed to see.


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2020)

Just finished looking things over in the grow.  A bit of pruning but nothing else needs tending today.  A day off.....Thinking about going to Home Depot and getting a new storm door.  Brother in law installed the old one 20 years ago and showing signs of wear and tear plus starting to rust on the bottom. 

Was gonna take Mrs Pute to the show this afternoon but she put me off until tomorrow.  Kind of screwed up my day.  Now that I think about it.....tomorrow as well.  Gotta keep the little woman happy though. 

*Keef*
Sorry you are having to move your grow.  From the sounds of things you have a lot to move as well.  Makes me tired just thinking about the whole process.  Moving then setting up new rooms.  Luckily, I'm pretty much rooted in.  Same house for 25 years now.  Place is paid for and I love it here.  2,200 sq ft basement helps.  Plenty of room for a man cave and a grow down there.

I love lemon flavored strains.  I have Lemon Betty and it is one of my most popular.  Used to love my Colorado Cut of Blueberry but lost it.  Trying several new things right now as well.  Key Lime Pie and Strawberry OG.  Just finished a Black Tooth Grinn and it looks and smells tasty......probably gonna cull her though....no yield.  Small bushy Indicas aren't worth my trouble....no space.

Test....gonna try and post a Gif.   Probably won't take on this server with the filters in place....

Nope, wouldn't upload.  You all have good filters here.   Wondering if there is a way to do it.  Pictures are easy but I guess the system won't allow Gifs......


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2020)

Just finished looking things over in the grow.  A bit of pruning but nothing else needs tending today.  A day off.....Thinking about going to Home Depot and getting a new storm door.  Brother in law installed the old one 20 years ago and showing signs of wear and tear plus starting to rust on the bottom.  

Was gonna take Mrs Pute to the show this afternoon but she put me off until tomorrow.  Kind of screwed up my day.  Now that I think about it.....tomorrow as well.  Gotta keep the little woman happy though.  

*Keef*
Sorry you are having to move your grow.  From the sounds of things you have a lot to move as well.  Makes me tired just thinking about the whole process.  Moving then setting up new rooms.  Luckily, I'm pretty much rooted in.  Same house for 25 years now.  Place is paid for and I love it here.  2,200 sq ft basement helps.  Plenty of room for a man cave and a grow down there. 

I love lemon flavored strains.  I have Lemon Betty and it is one of my most popular.  Used to love my Colorado Cut of Blueberry but lost it.  Trying several new things right now as well.  Key Lime Pie and Strawberry OG.  Just finished a Black Tooth Grinn and it looks and smells tasty......probably gonna cull her though....no yield.  Small bushy Indicas aren't worth my trouble....no space. 

Test....gonna try and post a Gif.   Probably won't take on this server with the filters in place....

Nope, wouldn't upload.  You all have good filters here.   Wondering if there is a way to do it.


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2020)

Done in the garden and now gonna go to Home Depot to get a new storm door.  Old one is 20 years old and has seen its better day.  

*Keef*
Sorry you have to move things.  Especially since it seems as if you have a lot going on.  Makes me tired thinking about the whole process.  Packing things, moving and setting up a whole new grow op.....take care and be save.


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Life throw us some curve balls sometimes Cane - We roll with the punch best we can !--Sorry to hear U gotta feel this too !
This blueberry chocolate is turning out different - Not chocolate - not blueberry - She gonna have a hook !-- What is that flavor?- I should know that ?---- Another toke and U been had !


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2020)

Sorry having trouble this morning.


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Feel better Put !-- 
Umbra somethings I don't forget - What U doing with that London Bridge and that other high dollar seed U got ?


----------



## novitius (Jan 21, 2020)

Keef said:


> Feel better Put !--
> Umbra somethings I don't forget - What U doing with that London Bridge and that other high dollar seed U got ?


Hahaha! The million dollar question!


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2020)

I feel fine.  Just keep getting my posts held for editing.  Have no idea way.


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2020)

Must be a noob kind of thing.


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

No idea what it could be Put !
Trying to catch up on the news -- Does anyone think this will be a fair impeachment trial ?-- Gonna be a big back lash in 2020 -- Iran got a 80 million dollar bounty on Trumps head ?-- Couldn't happen to a more deserving person !
Where my pipe ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

AK Thang--( AK -x- BBSL )-x- ( BPU-X-B.B. )-- Gonna have some berry something  but it's different - I don't think it's gonna be blueberry ?-- Should be but them 2 terp dominates thrown together ?-- I don't know !-- Sparkly !
And potent !


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

I've told it before but if I was new I wouldn't  read the whole book of the OFC !-- Print this thang up and it would be a box full !- Anyway - I've talked about some the bad things in life I've experienced but it wasn't all bad !-- I've seen things few ever will - I used to moonlight at a fertility clinic while I was in the army the last time -- Told people - I make babies for a Living what do U do ?-- I've went in and helped harvest eggs off a woman's ovaries after giving her fertility drugs --In a procedure known as GIFT- Gamete--Intra--Fallopian- Transfer-    Put the eggs  in a petri dish with the husbands purified sperm and watched conception happen on the monitor !-- Injected the fertilized eggs back into the womans fallopian tubes and let them come down to the uterus naturally -- It happened several times but the 1st time really impressed me -- Momma brought a 3 month old bouncing baby boy from our procedure in to meet the crew !


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2020)

While I have no grandchild to be banished from, 1 of my nephews or rather his wife has issues with my lifestyle ( smoking weed) and I pissed her off. 1st year I moved to Cali I went to Emerald Cup in Santa Rosa. I ran into Doobie Duck. I know him from several sites that we both belonged to. He is the most incredible cannabis photographer I have ever known. I bought a couple boxes of his Christmas cards. They were humming birds taking nectar from a cannabis bud. You can't see how he did it, but he took a fresh cut stem with a bud on it and put in in a vase of water and put it in an area where humming birds normally go. He waited days and took hundreds of shots. Then took the best of those and did the cards. I sent 1 to everyone I knew, … including my nephew. No one in my family openly talks about my smoking weed, except me. They all know I smoke and for medical reasons, even that I live where it is legal for anyone over 21, still a no Bueno.


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Whether U like it or not human cloning is absolutely possible - We coulda done it back then but it's taboo !- It wouldn't have been hard with the technology we had -- so I'm sure it has been done !
Not only that but with this new CRISPER technology
U can design the child --hair and eye color and choose it's sex ! --Along with other traits !--

Edit : it ain't easy being cheesy Umbra !
I ramble too much when I get this high ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2020)

Keef said:


> Feel better Put !--
> Umbra somethings I don't forget - What U doing with that London Bridge and that other high dollar seed U got ?


I popped a couple so far. Just seedlings right now. BoC F2 x London Bridge and Magnum pie x London Bridge


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

He terp hunting y'all !-- I don't know how he do it ?-- but - I like it !


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

There's a secret that lives in BOC !


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2020)

Lots of different terpenes


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

I know that's right -- U would expect a blending of the terps of the mom and dad -- but BOC just take left turn and who knows what will become  -BOC -x-  London Bridge is NOT  gonna come across with chocolate cake terps - it's going somewhere unexpected !
I know dis guy -- got a dank diner grow -- Looks like they both fit ?-- Just saying ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Here come Amos Moses !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 21, 2020)

After Growers...Finally got the Oak processed...feeling kinda 60ish afterwards. The economy is peaking for the 1% at the top...nothing to speak of here happening...outside today watching air traffic...it is a VERY lite day...I am in the Houston to Atlanta business corridor, and when the freighters are not moving...the economy is slow. I fully expect a noticeable slow down this year...one part due to the election.When the powers that be recognize their bought and paid for candidate may not go back in....well they gonna grab all they can....while the grabbing is good....and when you can get $150.00 for a TV bill....the grabbing is good! ...We need a strain named Amos Moses Keef ...he was a heck of a man....just knock them gators in the head with a stump.


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2020)

I still have the London Bridge male


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

U need to do a box of cake and cookies !

HP - - I'm not so sure about a defeat in 2020 -- He's proven willing to cheat to win !-- Got his own political name TV in Fox news and already asking other countries for help !-- He going all in too become the American King and his Boot lickers worship him !-- I'm headed back up into the woods and ride this out !-- I got no confidence that right will prevail over wrong !- political name and the GOP making a move to take over the country the same like Hitler did !--Declare him ruler for life !--
If they could just shut down the mainstream media and have people only get news from Fox they could do what they want !-- I hope it does end in 2020 but I'm get some more bullets just in case !-- I ain't kneeling to no King !--Especially him !


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2020)

Afternoon all.  I want to be friends with everybody therefore I don't talk about the issues going on in this country today.  Sad.  At one time or another I have been on most every site like this one........Major truth.....I have never seen one person change their mind on their views.  Personally, I don't trust any of them from either side of the isle.  I grab my wallet when I here any of them speak.  

Trying to be very careful choosing my words.  Had 3 posts held up for moderation review.  Even Sent Rosebud a PM and she said I did nothing wrong....Hoping this goes through....If you don't see it it was held up for review.....bwahahaha.....


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2020)

It looks like someone changed the font


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 21, 2020)

Hamburger night here...serving them with fried green squash rounds...sliced fresh tomato's from a local growers green house....zesty dill pickle wedge and green onion slice. @putembk the security software may hold your post till you reach a certain post count...some discussion boards do this...I owned and ran one of different discussion topics for 3 years but it was on V bulletin...this one is on Xen Foro and I am not familiar with it.


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Charlottesville made it all real to me and not about politics anymore !-- Am I willing to live in the  world they want and just shut up ?--NO !--I'd rather fight to preserve democracy !- -The time for getting along ended in 2016 !---Nothing left but confrontation !


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2020)

I was a staff member on a site with a v bull for seven years.  Have never seen a site with filters like this.  I assumed I will be on probation for the first 50 posts or so.


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2020)

I have no idea. When I joined there were different mods and site owner in place


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 21, 2020)

Never seen that either but they have updated the software since I was new...sorry “put em back”...


----------



## thegloman (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm like you PB.
I don't trust or believe either side.   Lots of smoke n mirrors from All of them.   
Me too on the posting thing.  I got here before the changes I guess.   Truthfully I've posted stuff a few times I figured I'd get in trouble for but slipped through somehow.


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2020)

putembk said:


> I was a staff member on a site with a v bull for seven years.  Have never seen a site with filters like this.  I assumed I will be on probation for the first 50 posts or so.


CC?


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm of the opinion that sometimes there are unseen things moving thru the ether that I don't have enough information to understand -- I don't sense a threat - but --ain't my job to police the place !- I'm just an observer on this - Hope it all works out well ! -- Remedial 4:20 !- in case U missed it ?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 21, 2020)

Hehehe!
All is right in the world for me at this moment.
I ain't been this high in a good while.   This ain't no Illinois weed Ill tell ya That!


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2020)

Grower text me his next drops, lol. 1.8ths outdoor $12, greenhouse $16, indoor $19, exotics $23


----------



## thegloman (Jan 21, 2020)

Wow!
Wish it was like that here!


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Good deal Gloman !-- 
I got a major problem!- Can't find my keys so can't get to the grow !-- I'll be tearing this place apart tommorrow-- Can't have that !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

When Texas does roll over ?- With the genetics U guys have shared with me the quality contest not gonna be fair !-- I'm sure there are good growers in Texas but not with access to the genetics like I do ! -- Or a hive mind of growers to call on !- I like my chances !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 21, 2020)

Can't go n lose your keys bro!
Here you lose em you done.  Too cold to walk any place and too much ice on the ground.


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Nephew got a back up set !- but my scooter keys on the ring too !- Piece of **** Chinese scooter !-- some kind of black powder keeps plugging up my jets - had to buy a new carb for it -- original was riveted so U couldn't get in to clean it out-- got a new one- it plugged up too ! -- I be road kill I get on the roads around here on a scooter !-- I fix it again at the Bat Cave !-Got less than 500 miles on it !


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2020)

umbra said:


> CC?



I figured you knew that.  Remember you from the Farm.  Been a few years.


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2020)

lol


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Cool !-- I bet Put thinks this place all paranoid !-- Might be ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2020)

That was a long time ago. I was a tester for OJD back then, just learning how to take pics


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

Not the same place but I got kicked out thcfarmer or some such too !- One post -- banned for 9999999999 days ! I been kicked out lots of places in my life but --They gave me a home here !


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2020)

Paranoid ...... Nope!!!  I'm right. at home ..... None of us should be allowed out after dark.  Ha ha!!!


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

I know that's true !--


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm still running some of Elite genetics stuff.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 21, 2020)

I see soma y’all got some nasty weather...most back East and North...though the southeast gonna get wet too...we just got drizzle today...I’m workin on the last gram of my purple haze...


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

I got 4 or so RE - I get a boy I told Rose I make some more PH seed !-- If I'm not mistaken U got seed to one her grandchildren on the way in (PH-x- BBSL)-x- (BPU-X-B.B. )
The BBSL carries some color and that "P" in BPU means Purple Chitrali  so chances are U gonna find a purple/pink girl !- She gonna be different from the original PH !-- I did the same thing to Nurse Larry !
(NL-x- BBSL )-x- (BPU-X-B.B.)-- U might have some them too ?- U wanted berry - should be several variations on the theme !-- U a cloner now - cut U out a fine one and hang on to it !
I know for sure U got some blueberry chocolate coming but I can't tell U what to expect !-- BOC a wild card !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 21, 2020)

I still got ph seed...this year I’ll clone it if I get a chance...


----------



## Keef (Jan 21, 2020)

That's Cool RE - I thought I had about the last of the original seed !-- I'll still make some more seed if I get a boy - Told her I'd do the same with Nurse Larry and they sexing now !-- I'll get the boys cloned and marked !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 21, 2020)

Evening Folks.  Had to venture out into the weather.  Harley was running outta chow and if Harley ain't Happy there will be no peace.  Picked up a couple of movies and coffee and stuff.  So tell me.  Why is whole bean coffee more expensive then ground?  I am amazed at the craziness in our economy and the way people are getting rich off it.  Unbleached coffee filters are more expensive then the bleached ones? And don't even ask about the ones from recycled paper. Umbra, in my area a house like I had in Richmond is about $180k. In Richmond it was $290k and in Ca. oh say San Bernadino or that area it would be over a mil.  That's one of California's problems, $2k and up for a crappy appt. is another.  Highest gas prices in the country and some of the worst pollution as well.  Should I go on?  I loved it out there but them people are greedy


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 21, 2020)

Brother paid 1.2 mil for an abandoned house near the observatory in L.A. It was 'a great deal'. Whut?!
Real estate burnout is a huge problem.


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2020)

Sure seems like a lot of money for some place that could be either on fire or under water.  Beautiful state in most parts.  Way to many people.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 21, 2020)

Way too many people competing for way too few units in a state that has way too little water to support them all and still have any left over to keep the huge farm economy up and running. It's cutthroat.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 21, 2020)

My daddy was born in festus Missouri and some time during the depression joined the 3C’s who sent him to Wisconsin and then on to California where he learned to be a land surveyor...After WWII where like keef, he was an MP, he landed back in California and did use his land surveyor skills with the bureau of reclamation on most of the California water works...projects including the agricultural canal systems, dams&lakes that provide water for the farms...
That’s how I got to NCal, by birth...for the most part, I have lived all over rural Northern California...earliest memories are from a house we lived in in Winters Cali...followed by several years in the wilderness of Trinity County...My sister still lives there...I’d go back there myself but they have snow...I have never really been a city dweller though for a short time I did live in Long Beach, Ca  and the south SF Bay Area...
I may have lost the point by now of this ramble...so if you need to go, go ahead...There are a ton of very pretty places to live out here, California is over 100 million acres and there are many unpopulated areas out and about...true we got a lotta people...they all came here from somewhere...I sometimes feel kinda stuck here cuz of family and such but I could do worse I suppose...well, I guess there may have been a point to this...what happens when you give a stoner a chance to blather...
G’night y’all...


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2020)

Colorado is rapidly becoming the same.  Property values are out of control and the mountains are becoming overwhelmed with homeless.  Trash and fires are out of control.  I do feel bad for the homeless.  Most have some kind of mental problems and don't want or accept help with the rules that follow.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 21, 2020)

I lived in Vallejo back in '78-79, loved it and the rent was reasonable.  Lived in San Diego in '90 ren was $1400 for 850 sq. ft. apt.  Wow was all I could say


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2020)

Good night as I am plesantly stoned.  Sleep well....I will until 2 and then toss and turn the rest of the night.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 21, 2020)

Nick, I drive thru there often on my way to Bodega Bay and always look over to my left goin cross that bridge and think of you when I see the naval station there at Mare Island...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 22, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone...Nice cool morning here about 31* ...headed to 48* for the high...we have a chance of rain moving in for tomorrow and then back to seasonable weather. If the lack of water gets too bad on the West side of the Rockies come on down...we got plenty of space and water for sure. The homeless do not show up here in large numbers for some reason...living in the forest is not exciting enough or they do not like the things that go bump in the night out there. I have noticed a lot more people walking through with all their possessions on their back....or occasional bicycle in the equation. We had a gentleman living at Walmart parking lot a couple years back, but someone gave him a job and I have never seen him again. We all so had a case 1 month ago of a homeless guy wanting to spend a cold evening at the local Sheriff Office...they turned him away due to insurance...they claimed. He goes across street to court house and breaks out windows....then does the same at S.O....breaks their front door....you got it...they charged him with a felony and he now has 11 months of free room and board...personally I would have chosen the forest life myself. Wake n bake duty is on us!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 22, 2020)

Good morning yall!
It IS a good morning!   23*F.  
Had a little wake n bake session and now I think its time for a nap! lol
Have a great day!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 22, 2020)

Morning toots! 4 degrees in Vermont this morning. No fun! I just want to go home and wrap myself in blankets.


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- California too rich for my blood !-- Million dollar house - Mane I'm expecting to pay the mid 30s for an older 3 bedroom frame home on maybe an acre !-- House in Corpus 1/2 mile from the beach cost me 180 ten years ago !
I don't find my keys this morning - I'm be doing some breaking and entering ! -- I think I locked my keys in bloom !-- **** might be cheap in Texas but if U a pot farmer don't be coming down here --U ain't ready for this  !--
OK -- So maybe I got kicked out of California too !-- Get in my face and call me a baby killer - U get head butted !- Then there's blood the cops come with they handcuffs and U get escorted onto a plane back to Texas !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 22, 2020)

Its all the same sky...no matter where you call home. I am sharing mine this morning...The Cold Part can pay me back when they are having Autumn in August and we are melting in the Hot Part.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 22, 2020)

Firewood fun!


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

Fire wood and fun should never be in the same sentence !-- except maybe in --Fire wood ain't fun !


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

No B&E -- Keys on the way !-- Reason I'm frantic to get into bloom is I'm sexing plants in there with the girls -- Pretty sure I left my keys in bloom --Somebody open a flower I'm have more seed !- Maybe lots of seed -- Hoping I get in on time !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 22, 2020)

Yayy! Here Keef have a cigar, congratulations!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 22, 2020)

Something to be said for having all the heating fuel you need without having to "pay the man".
Its Great that you still Can HP!
I'm about on my last leg when it comes to the fire wood.
If I ever get this pile cut up and split I won't be cutting any more.


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

Don't need much firewood down here !-- Unless U cooking on a wood stove !-- Chilly this morning and some light rain!-- got my little electric heater running and got my electric blanket !-- I'm working on building the perfect buzz !- I get settled I gotta get back in my seed - I got a few BOC crosses never been ran !-- I saw something in the blueberry chocolate terps that I wasn't expecting ! - I know I got - (NL-X-BBSL)-x- BOC - I needs to see how it turns out !


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a meeting in the rain. Then some repairs in the rain. Then chemical transfers in the rain.


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

Umbra U got anymore BOC seed ?- I wasted some -- I'm out !-
This thing needs more attention !-- If U got it hang on to it !- She/he is a breeder !

In the rain !


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2020)

yes I have more BoC seed


----------



## novitius (Jan 22, 2020)

Morning ofc! Beautiful sky there HP!
I think triple Lemon may come down today. Maybe the Mozz too. There's been some shake ups here this morning. Ah, the ever changing landscape of life.


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2020)

Morning.  Another fairly warm winter day on the front range of Colorado.  Haven't had much if any snow in a a while.  At least the mountains are getting their fair share. 

HP, did I hear you mention the western slope?  I know several peeps over there.   Great part of the state of that is what you were referring to.

Gonna cut down an Early Skunk today.  Still trying to replenish my stash after a bout with PM last fall.  Threw out my entire flower room because of that!

Takes me a long time to get these old bones moving any more.  Better have another cup of speed.


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

Be careful up there Nov !- Since I came over and set this grow up cops been on the property twice !-- It has really got quite since the nephew moved !-- What he do and what I do should never be done at the same place !- Way too much traffic for my taste !-- Still not a good place for a grow  !-- U can bet I be out this Mudhole soon as I can !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 22, 2020)

Here's a shot of my neighborhood this morning.  lol
Ya know its cold when the running water freezes on its way down the falls!


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

I hear ya Put - I had to shut down for a divorce - Just took my first harvest here -- reserves were depleted-- so It's good to have my own weed again !- Got to build up some inventory !-- I feel ya about the old bones too -- I take a dose of edibles 3 times a day usually cannacaps or coconut oil from extraction !-- Try a regular dose - it helps !


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

So U think U can tell heaven from hell ?
Got off into my Pink Floyd today -  the Division Bell album line up next !


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2020)

Lots of people think Saucer full of Secrets was the first album without Syd, but it was the sound track to the movie MORE that was David Gilmore's introduction into the band and Syd 's leaving.


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

Saw them in Houston - One of my favorite concerts !-- 
Still raining in the Mudhole!-- I'm Comfortably Numb !
All is well in my world ! - Be better when I can get to the grow !- Got some hanging ready to come off the vine and into a jar ! -- Wasn't a big harvest - half dozen of my midgets -- a few ounces !- Got some bulky White Indica be ready maybe mid Febuary ?


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2020)

I saw them In Wichita in the early 70's.  Great light show but I don't remember much.  Pretty stoned.  Black Oak Arkansas opened for them.   Concerts were fun back then.  Lit up a number passed it and never saw it again.  No worries though another was being passed to you from somebody else.  

Anybody here go to Woodstock?   Unfortunately I didn't.  That was the summer I first started smoking marijuana.  August of 69 if my memory serves me right.  Between my sophomore and jr year in college.  Dropped out of college then as well.  Then Uncle Sam called.


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

Didn't get outta high school until 1973 -- I knew I'd get that letter so I volunteered for the draft !- Smoked my 1st joint in Military Police school - never quit for long and never because I wanted !-- So I was a little young for Woodstock !
I pretty much knew my fate !-I was gonna be sent to the jungle so screw some homework !-- I got passed thru high school because I would go into the black water and bring back they dead for the local volunteer fire department's - Rescue and recovery unit ! -Did a lot of recovery and not much rescuing - 30 feet down in the pitch black water -- No one can hear U scream !-- U on your own and U blind !


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2020)

Keef what Jungle?  Nam was pretty much done in 73?  Were you there mopping up or was there still fighting going on then?  Some how I remember the 60's better than the 70's.  I do remember that was the year I moved back to Colorado.  Been here ever since.  The green rush came to me I didn't follow it.  Remember Our state song is....."Rocky Mountain High".  Was high when I got here and you can roll me up and smoke me when I'm gone.


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2020)

1st concert was in '69 but not Woodstock. 1 of my friends in high school went. His dad was a photographer for Teen Beat magazine and they sent him. He took his family with him. I was at Watkins Glen in '73.


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

They were gearing down but didn't come out until 1975 after I got discharged --when the last left by helicopter from the embassy as the VC moved in !-- All but 2 of my MP class were sent to the jungle - Another guy and I were sent to Korea !-- They sent him to guard nukes and sent me up to the mountains of the NK/SK border in the 2nd Inf. Div. -- 
I got out in '75 --I coulda sent to work for any cop shop in the nation but I was thru with cop **** !- I went back to working steel !-- If they got U on the witness stand and U make a grab for one the lawyers-- The judge he get really mad !-- I was a cop !- I caught the lawyer later !

KFC --3 piece all dark for lunch - been missing my fast food !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 22, 2020)

Good day everybody. Harley is under the weather for some reason,  I guess his "treats" are too rich.  At least I hope that's what it is.  Finally above freezing for the 1st time in days.  I feel like its time for me to think about my hydro experiment again.   All I need is a good water pump for inline use in a six pot system.  Any suggestions?


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 22, 2020)

I dropped out of college in '73 and enlisted 3 months later.  They were coming out of the jungle by the plane load while I was in training.  While I was between schools I volunteered to be useful and spent 6 weeks loading planes with refugees who were promised a ride out.  After that I spent 22 years seeing the world at youse guys expense.  Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

My pumps won't work Nick ?--they can be adapted for inline use -but --396 gph -- is alot !--I use them because they the smallest I could find with a filter !- Mine just shoot straight up thru a microsprayer in a PVC manifold and fall back down !
I reenlisted in 1980 and did 5 more years in the OR - And a year of flight school ! -- Without the army I'm not sure what would have become of me ! -- Being  army trained and on staff  of the  open heart team  at Brook Army Medical Center made me a very desirable surgical assistant !-- I knew my **** !- but I got broken and was  of no further use !

Edit :-- I took those EMT course too so I could work the ER and ride the ambulance-- I wanted to drive the ambulance but they never would let me !-
My place was in back working the patient -


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 22, 2020)

I am looking more in line with 450 to 800 range.  I have one like you use, I won't move near enough water


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

Dam !-- works fine for me but we using them differently !- 
I could get by with one half this size !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah but divide by 6 and the water movement goes down a lot.


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm probably transitioning over to a recirculating  drip and drain system at the new place - Still working it all out -- Probably keep cloning and vegging in boxes - I'm stuck on something though -- I use those 2 inch aero baskets - roots get all wrapped up in them -- I want to go from 2 inch to 4 inch baskets with baked clay balls  -- getting them out the 2 inch baskets without tearing the roots up some is tricky !-- 
Might just leave them on and move the whole thing into a 4 inch basket ? - Get them settled into the 4 inch baskets before drip and drain bloom !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 22, 2020)

Afternoon All....Diet Coke and cookie break here....well nutri grain bar at least. It has clouded up here and a report or 2 of sleet pellets... cold air up high causing that...way too warm at the surface. Pink Floyd...11-18-1987 Houston Astrodome...I was there...great show it was!


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

I got your rain down here Cuz !-- All day long !-- low 40s -- I don't like it !- 
I drinks my canned Pepsi !-- I put it in my big Kuerig travel glass so it won't get flat or warm up !


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

Caronavirus got to Washington state from China -- This is bad ! - If U never heard of it ?-- U will !-- eat well --stay healthy !- 
Gonna be an epidemic !-- Lots gonna die !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 22, 2020)

Russia has clamped down on its border with China out of fear of the Coronavirus...we are not that smart...I got a 50 count of N95 mask on stand by .


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 22, 2020)

I am going to buy some auto seeds to try this out with 'cause they are easy and quick.  Gonna start then in rockwool and immediately into 6" net pots.  Keef, if you are actually gonna make any money you need to think bigger.  If you veg 4 weeks, a plant would be getting pinched offf by a 4" pot before it was done.


----------



## novitius (Jan 22, 2020)

Keef I do the same thing with Pepsi. Stays cold all day that way. 
 We all gonna die?


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

Nick I can be flexible -- These lights won't penetrate a full size plant --I can do a modified SOG with midgets under them just fine !-- I get new lights I'll adapt !--

Nov-- gonna be a lot of sick people ! -- With air travel it's already spread !--


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2020)

Just got back from taking Mrs Pute to the show.  Malieficient!  I know.  Sometime ya gotta do what ya gotta do.  Best watched stoned and I was.  

Don't laugh .... Earned me a get out of jail free card if you know what I mean.

Time to get my head bad again.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 22, 2020)

Pute you earned 10 cool points on that one!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 22, 2020)

umbra said:


> 1st concert was in '69 but not Woodstock. 1 of my friends in high school went. His dad was a photographer for Teen Beat magazine and they sent him. He took his family with him. I was at Watkins Glen in '73.


Legendary show umbra.....nice


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2020)

The Dead, The Band, and The Allman Bros


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 22, 2020)

My 1st concert was Steppenwolf.  1971 in the Charleston civic center


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

Got my keys back !-- All's well enough in the grow -- Got my Big Pink back !- Snow Desiel-x- Black Berry Snow Lotus !-- She a girl ! - think I got a boy too !-- I'll look closer tommorrow!- Still raining and I have to cross the yard to get to the grow so only did what had to be done !-- I got that box sexing and hadn't put a bubbler in it before I lost my keys - U can tell too !-- Just show me some girl parts and I'll take U back to veg and nurse U back to healthy before I start cutting on U  ! -- This particular example of the White Indica -x- BBSL - just turned a year old !-- I got rooted cuts at different stages - Stacked Blueberries and 
Blueberry Chocolate and The AK Thang locked in with multiple clones !--They not going nowhere !- I tore her up pretty good up potting but the original mother still lives !
Not that I have a problem cloning from clones !


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2020)

Steppenwolf July 1969 Philly Civic Center


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

Bad Company at The Oil Palace -Tyler Texas - The 1st concert I took my ex !--Her 1st !-- I stolt her from the pentacostal church !-- They said I was Satan !-- I didn't disagree !-- They never encountered someone immune to they guilt !-- Some thought I was a demon in human form !
Hissssss !-- Not good to let me know your fears then piss me off ? -- I'll put a mind fock on U like U never seen !

A band of demons joined and it sounded a little like this !

Single again ---Maybe I need to go back to church ?


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2020)

You guys are be bop......I guess I was pre bop.   The Happenings 1968.  Not a joint in the place.  Only Beat Nicks in coffee shops smoked Mary Jane.  No such thing in KS then.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 22, 2020)

Not exactly sure what my first was...it was at the Filmore in SF... probably either Country Joe & the fish or quick silver messenger service...went to see Hendrix while in high school but we were late arriving and my friend who bought the tickets for us, got tired of waiting and sold them before going in...so we took our ticket money and bought weed...that was my first joint...standing outside the Sacramento civic auditorium listening to Hendrix thru the back entry door...at least it was open and the roady crew let us hang close by...


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 22, 2020)

I dunno about that.  Hillbillies been smoking 'reefer' since I can remember.  Whatcha think we wuz puttin' in those corncob pipes anyway? grin


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2020)

Sorry Nick.  Wasn't in my circle.  Good night all.


----------



## Keef (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm out too !-- Sleep well !-- Other Keef is not really a soul eater !--He got exercised !-- He tell it scary though !

Chomp - Chomp !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 23, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....Hmmm first concert...I am about a decade behind some folks here...but my first musical concert was  Jerry Lee Lewis in his home town high school gym...maybe 200 people there...weed...lol I laugh heartily...No weed there...I was 7 yo. maybe...bouffant hair do's were king...personally I had a crew cut and had paid the man $.50 cents for the job.The concert was a free performance from Jerry...he did a fine show! Fast forward to 1982...Cheap Trick...Aldo Nova...Ax ...first unsupervised concert...plenty of weed there . My concert days are over I guess....trying to preserve what hearing I have left! Off for a damp walk this morning...Smoke it till ya drop!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 23, 2020)

Good morning yall!
I tell ya, sleeping is Much easier with a bud.  And I'm not talking beer. 
1st concert?  1968-9?
I believe I was 11-12.  Dropped a hit of blotter and saw Elton John at the Phoenix colosseum.
Didn't care for the music, but the acid was Real intense.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 23, 2020)

I think my first concert was in 1981. Raffi in Boston. I wasn't blazed, you know, being 3 years old and all, but I'll bet you dollars to Dunkies that 90% of the adults in the room were. I still remember it being very loud, and my mom putting cotton balls in my ears lol


----------



## key2life (Jan 23, 2020)

What's up, OFC?  Been offline for a minute or so - cold and crappy here in Jawja, with more rain coming tonight.

First concert - Elton John - Yellow Brick Road 1973, then whoever else drug themselves through Knoxville,TN.  I do remember Jeff Beck throwing a shoe box full of joints into the audience, Stephen Stills too drunk to play, and Leon Russell falling off his piano he was so ripped!

Wifey and I won't fly anymore after we caught some weird superflu in the Vegas airport a couple of years ago.  About as sick as I've ever been in my life, that s#it ripped through me like wildfire! Then came home and my dog died and I had to bury her while sick as a dog myself!  Going out West this summer, and will just bite the bullet and drive.  Plus, I can carry my own weed with me if I drive!

Smoke 'em if you got 'em - and we all got 'em!


----------



## novitius (Jan 23, 2020)

Morning ofc! 30*outside. I don't remember my first concert. I was dragged along to something with my mom. Probably country back then. The first concert I went to with friends was Lollapalooza. Mud party at Blossom Music center. Good times. My best friend broke his collar bone in the pit of some side stage band. We stayed all night and partied anyway. Man, to be a kid again. Somedays I really miss the memories


----------



## thegloman (Jan 23, 2020)

I hear that Nov!
It was great being in a body that was "indestructible".  Lol
Youth is Certainly wasted on the young.


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

Morning OFC!- Ugh !-- Need more coffee !-- My 1st concert I was grown and in the army !-- Freddie King openned for Eric Clapton in Shreveport La !
Got a little too high yesterday-- Got farming to do today !
Until my sinus meds and my caps kick in I'm just pretend I'm an old man not getting around so well !-- I can get real uncomfortable and have some panic issues in large crowds -- Didn't have this problem before my fall !--Trying to break a concrete floor with your face do that !-- It changed lots of stuff in me !--
 Rain stopped !- Not as cold
Wake and Bake - We got a day to do !

Edit :-- U never too old to learn !-- For instance yesterday I heard the Dear Leader explain how America invented the wheel !-- I was not aware of that !


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

Gotta find my pH down -- I haven't check pH yet but it's high - I can tell by looking ! - I was locked out the grow for  for 2 days -- Maybe I get me some FFOF at the new place ?-- Transition them from water to dirt before bloom ?-- I can grow in good dirt but all dirt ain't good dirt or weed growing dirt ! -- What am I gonna do ?-- Grow some dank !- Drop me into the Dam Bat Cave and let's figure out  how ?


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2020)

Morning.  Another day in the life.

Busy day in the grow.  Girls will be hungry and gonna make bubble hash.  

I ruined my ears in the 60's.  Drag racing, loud music and the army!  Have had to wear hearing aids for years now.  The stupid things we do when we think we are 10 feet tall an bullet proof.

Wish I could go back in time and slap some since into myself.

Time to take the dog out .... Later.


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

U can only beat ole Keef down and hold him back for so long !--Sooner or later he gonna get back up !-- I'm getting up and I'm grow some big weed !- Best I can lay hands on !
Lots of it !-- Throw me away as worthless and broken ?-- 
Here's your middle finger beeches !-- I ain't finished yet !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 23, 2020)

G,morning everyone and a top of the morning to ya.  3 Americans killed in a plane crash fighting the fire in Australia.  My heart bleeds for that country and those poor men.


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

Climate be changing for sure !-- It is easy to say we "F-ed" up the planet !- but if U look at the big picture -- The poles are moving !- Man can "F" some stuff up but we ain't good enough at it to shift the magnetic sphere of earth !-- Something else doing that !-- The return of Neburu and the Anunaki at the crossing ?--They say this is thier mining colony not our world !-- We were just genetically engineered to to thier work for them !--They'll be back for the gold !- If some ain't been here all along collecting it for transfer to thier home world at the crossing -Talk about your deep state !-  Civilization takes a mighty blow and collapses!--They teach us more and or do a genetic upgrade -- Then it all begins again !-- So say the oldest writings and records !


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2020)

Good morning all, Boy, try to go back and read a couple of days is hardly possible. Yall are chatty, i like that.
Rain and fog in this hood this morn. Just the crappiest looking day possible but we growers have sunshine in our hearts and grows. ok, just the grow has sunshine. I am in love with Annie, the new pup. Went cbd shopping with the lady that lives here. She has stopped reg pot much to her chagrin. She has a good sense of humor, laughed till i cried last night. ok, i may have wet my pants.... oh dear tmi. i hope you laugh. We have a few cbd stores here, who knew? Putembk, is everything ok now? I hope so.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2020)

Speaking of being banned, I was banned here by a guy. Long time ago.


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Made Thai red curry chicken last night and feeling it this morning. Coffee is hot and piped is packed


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

Why do I always end up hanging out with the bad people ?-
Getting banned and stuff ? -- Make me feel right at home !


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

I got banned from 420 for joking around - Offered to split a $10,000 pack of seed outta Canada !- I don't know about U but to me a $10,000 pack of seed got scam written all over it !


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2020)

the Monkey's paw


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2020)

Umbra, what was in your red curry? Inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2020)

Smoking AK 47 can you tell, ms chatty?


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, what was in your red curry? Inquiring minds want to know?


apparently some sort of laxative, lol


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2020)

I don't make it from scratch, its a store bought mix


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

My AK be different now !- Got some right here too !-- AK -x- BBSL-- then put Umbra's BPU-X-B.B.  on it ! - It is gonna age nicely !
Off to the pharm - Try to fix dis **** !- after another toke or 2 ?

Digging some D&C -- All Along the Watchtower -- John Mayer can play dat ax !


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2020)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/3-Pack-S...-456-16fd337e765b8c&athancid=null&athena=true


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2020)

on the ingredients, it just lists spices


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 23, 2020)

Good mornin ofc, house cleaning day, I’ll be back...


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

Bloom fixed as it gets for now !-Doing aero on the fly ain't no way to grow but I'm managing --- Can't stop that White Indica !-- She don't like people to see her stems so she cover them with bud ! - Seems I have another girl in a  BOC cross --Golden Ticket - x- BOC -- They slow to show but that's my fault !-- They will !- I saved room in the cloner for them !
I see a BOC crosses run in my future !

Edit :-- The theme music to my life lately --
The Record Company-- Off the Ground !


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

Might be some seed rolling up on some y'all today probably tommorrow ?-- Sing out when U get'm and we'll talk !-- I'll straighten U up on what's what !

Pimento Cheese sandwich for lunch -- and some more caps !--
Having some PH issues with my grower boxes -- I'm running aero and pretty much halfassing it and without my beneficial microbes -- Waiting on some proper weed growing dirt - Low headroom in bloom just not high enough to run aero -- Can I have FFOF shipped in from Amazon ?-- I guess I gotta sweet talk the ex ?- She always ordered **** for me !-- I don't think I have ever personally bought anything on line !-- I needs to find me a computer savy girlfriend who loves her weed ?--


----------



## novitius (Jan 23, 2020)

Drying in the flower room is working out pretty well so far, Keef. Thanks for the advice. Humidity is a little low for drying but it's still ok.


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

Good deal Cuz !-- U gonna be wanting a bigger grow - I don't think U understand yet what's coming your way ! --
Gonna be interesting to see what RE gonna grow up on Berry Mountian too !


----------



## novitius (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm looking forward to what's coming. I'm waiting until they arrive to start daydreaming about what's gonna come out if it. I hope I got some of the snow lotus. I've been really interested in that from your stories and the description I read. Bhodi strains all come with high marks from all over. Not sure why I didn't pay attention to them before. I'll be happy with whatever they are regardless tho Keef.
 I'm going to have to dig through the posts again to see what you said was packaged up for us. I really do wish I had more space already lol. I can't hardly keep up with what I've got now as it is tho.
 BoC round two is looking great. It's bulking up quickly and just under 4 weeks since I moved it over.


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

Yep U got some Snow Lotus crosses in there - I get high and forget so I may not have sent exactly what I said  - but I've only used about 4 males - One of them being BBSL -- 
We'll talk when they come in because I honestly don't remember what I send !--


----------



## novitius (Jan 23, 2020)

Keef said:


> Yep U got some Snow Lotus crosses in there - I get high and forget so I may not have sent exactly what I said  - but I've only used about 4 males - One of them being BBSL --
> We'll talk when they come in because I honestly don't remember what I send !--


Hahaha. That's all the proof I need dude!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 23, 2020)

Afternoon All...Another day is about done...been a on/off kinda weather day...cold was on this morning...warm is on this afternoon...it rained some...was sunny some...the rain does look to be mostly gone...for now. I have a pot of veggie soup bubbling...and will have cornbread with it...ya'll welcome to a bowl..I have plenty. Grabbed a copy of the new Star Trek offering "Picard"...going to see what the good Captain has been up too after retirement. Gelato and PK later is the entertainment.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 23, 2020)

Keef said:


> Good deal Cuz !-- U gonna be wanting a bigger grow - I don't think U understand yet what's coming your way ! --
> Gonna be interesting to see what RE gonna grow up on Berry Mountian too !




Maestro, what's a good  temp range in the grow.
Also I'll send you a pic later on identity of the Chemdog because,  I'm still scratching my head but it seems to be going in a definite direction. I just hope it's not a herm.


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey Padre !-- Welcome to the OFC !-- I run a window unit in the grow and struggle to stay below 80 degrees in the heat of summer  - Gonna fix that at the new place !-
- U should have seed shortly they on the way ! -- Summer coming I'll struggle with the temp !--And  Bugs come with warmer weather too !-- I'd rather be in the low 70s --
 There should be something in those seed that'll help with that back but U need to be eating some decarb regularly to get the best medical benefits !
Padre gonna be growing some OFC genetics and he certainly qualifies as an old fart so I told him come on over !


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

I was trying to remember what I sent out but ???-- I do remember that I sent RE - Nov and the Padre some blueberry chocolate seed --( GDP-x-BPU)- x- BOC --
Should be plenty too -- Other than that I Don't have a clue !
When they get there we'll talk about what U got !
I got some this fresh dried blueberry in the pipe- - Gonna take awhile in a jar for the blueberry to come out but got got a nice buzz to it !
Should be some colored weed in those seed too ? -- Many never been run !


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

Umbra I got a Sunset Sherbert -x- BOG in bloom along with Black Star -x- Apricot Head-- U many have out done yourself !-- SS bud was looking kinda blue but now the blue is covered in snow - not frost Snow !-- Apricot Head same way but not blue !-- Frosty - Frosty !- Texas ain't ready for this  yet !


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

I got a boy !-- Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus - Another time I'd keep him but I need to f2 Purple Haze and Nurse Larry - 3 boy too many boys !- but HP-- he said - Amos Moses ?-- so I was thinking put SD -x- BBSL ( half Snow Lotus on both sides )- on this White Indica -x- BBSL that do me so right--she already a heavy producer -- add another dose of Snow Lotus to it -- then hit it with this limb breaking Apricot head !-- Sit down  on'm Amos !

Edit -- Maybe I don't kill him until he open one flower !-- White Indica over there just asking for it ?--


----------



## thegloman (Jan 23, 2020)

What up yall?
Padre I'm with keef on the oral use for pain.   I like a smoking or vapeing  buzz but eating it is better than smoking for me with pain.

I been extracting the yummies out of 40g. of trim. 
What do you guys think?   Will it be clean enough to vape?


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

If U had one those vacuum pumps and a celite filter- It sure ashell would be !-- coffee filter - not sure ? - I know how U do so I expect U be vaping it shortly !- Your shine or everclear ?-


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2020)

Afternoon.  Made a batch of bubble hash, red both flower and veg and got a two hr walk in at the lake.  Out to dinner and home for my evening buzz. Life is good.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 23, 2020)

Keef said:


> Bad Company at The Oil Palace -Tyler Texas - The 1st concert I took my ex !--Her 1st !-- I stolt her from the pentacostal church !-- They said I was Satan !-- I didn't disagree !-- They never encountered someone immune to they guilt !-- Some thought I was a demon in human form !
> Hissssss !-- Not good to let me know your fears then piss me off ? -- I'll put a mind fock on U like U never seen !
> 
> A band of demons joined and it sounded a little like this !
> ...


Im considered an SP (suppressive person,  see hitler) by scientology because i got my wife to think rationally about their claims...lol
Im written out of the book of life by Jehovah's witness and latter day saints because i scheduled a sit down with both of them at my kitchen table to see if we could decide which of them had the correct doctrine. Neither group is permitted to knock on my door or talk to me again.
I am cursed to eternal he11, according to my catholic friends at least, because i have committed the unforgivable act of blasphemy of the holy Spirit....whatever that is. Spoiler alert....they cant tell you what that is either.
According to my baptist family i am still saved....once saved, always saved. But
According to my pentacostal family that is a lie from the devil,  and whoever's told me that has committed blasphemy of the holy spirit. Spoiler alert....they cant really tell you why that is exactly.
My only hope is that the mormons will pray for me after im dead to be saved because according to the JWs my skeptical questions have me written out of existing forever; i am compelled to sit in catholic he11, petacostal he11(worse), or baptist heck which is basically being in cold nothing ness so god doesnt does have to smell my sin...which i think is going to be basically a wintertime battle of swampass by myself. According to Scientology i may be only able to be reincarnated as a flea or a bacteria, or worse, have to be reprogrammed at a soul catching station on venus.



Or according to some atheists i blink into non existence with out a worry left in the world.


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

Best way for me to explain it is I don't believe none they bullchit !-- Christianity and Islam are late comers to religion -- The old testament is a "Cliff Notes" version of the ancient writing found in Sumer from 6,000 years ago right up to the deluge !-- 4,000 year before the bible was compiled !--
Reading list :
The 12th Planet by Zacharis Sitchen
The Lost book of Enki
The Eagle and Serpent
The Epic of Gilgamesh

I blasphemy again !-- Don't 'fect me none !

Free yo mind and the rest will follow !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 23, 2020)

Read the bible.
John 10:28.     Nuff said.


----------



## novitius (Jan 23, 2020)

Do as thou wilt shall be the whole of the law


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

I may not have religious beliefs but I would fight for your right to freedom of Religion -- Although I think there was a typo in the constitution -- I think they may have meant it to read -- Freedom from religion !- Still U have a right to the choice !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 23, 2020)

Keef said:


> If U had one those vacuum pumps and a celite filter- It sure ashell would be !-- coffee filter - not sure ? - I know how U do so I expect U be vaping it shortly !- Your shine or everclear ?-


Yep, I need a vac pump.
This is my shine super cold super fast wash filtered thru coffee filter first then tight packed paper towel in neck of funnel.  Filter 3 times.   Very clear but still a little bit of green in it.


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

Let it  sit so any sediment will drop out and suck the top off right down close to the sediment if there is any then stop - Knock the last of it down in one shot !-- I know that's just an excuse for a dose of green dragon --but hey ?

Nurse Larry
Purple Haze
Purple Mimosa
And maybe a lemon ?

Girls In da house !
That would be my dozen!--SD-x- BBSL would make it 13 ---Where da Bat Cave ?
Time to work !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 23, 2020)

Green dragon?  Me?  Ha!   Of Course!   Might even pull out about a gram of dried GT to go with it!


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

U a scare me G !--
I had a major breakthrough on beer bottle bong technology--Aluminum bottle !- No more broken beer bottle bongs !


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2020)

That's pretty darn good compared to the dark green stuff


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

It does look clean don't it ?-- Next time maybe shop vac / vacuum cleaner hose --pulling thru your thump keg from the filter/funnel ?- Duct tape is my friend !-- Some good filter material U be done quick !


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

Asked the nephew to pick up my SKS at his momma's house - and the bag with extra mags !-- Crackhead seen  wandering  the hood -- Better stay dahell off the property !-I have a grow here to protect !-- -I will light U up ! 
Where da dam Bat Cave ?- This ain't no place to grow weed !-- I don't like combat farming !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 23, 2020)

umbra said:


> That's pretty darn good compared to the dark green stuff


Thanks
I see you're point on the dry ice!
Without it speed is everything.
This turned out to be green rso but its translucent.   Not so sure about how it will work with EJ Mix but Ill try a small bit.  It'll make Excellent tincture for sure!


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2020)

I'd try it without. Keef did some in a cart with no additives.


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2020)

Umbra the oil is too thick - my burners were gumming up and burning out !-- not because of impurities -- Next time I add just a bit of E-J Mix see If the burners won't last longer !
Quality there and all--nice flavor --  It was just a bit too thick to flow thru the burner filter properly for long  !- Probably less than 10% EJ Mix should fix that !-- I likes me a hash oil cart !- Uncut it would work best in a  dab rig !-- 

50/50 - hash oil/ EJ Mix ---- Liquid weed !---- half strength hash oil - Strong as the mother weed toke for toke ?- 70% THC - cut in half and 35 % THC will be stronger than the mother weed !-- 

Full strength hash oil make me sit in a corner with a stupid look on my face drooling --Liquid Weed more for social vaping !


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2020)

Ok then mix some EJ Mix in there


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2020)

Good night all.  Hopefully I won't be burning the wrong end of a midnight cigarette trying to remember words to a song nobody wrote.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 23, 2020)

Keef said:


> Hey Padre !-- Welcome to the OFC !-- I run a window unit in the grow and struggle to stay below 80 degrees in the heat of summer  - Gonna fix that at the new place !-
> - U should have seed shortly they on the way ! -- Summer coming I'll struggle with the temp !--And  Bugs come with warmer weather too !-- I'd rather be in the low 70s --
> There should be something in those seed that'll help with that back but U need to be eating some decarb regularly to get the best medical benefits !
> Padre gonna be growing some OFC genetics and he certainly qualifies as an old fart so I told him come on over !



Thank my brother for the forthcoming seed & the warm welcome.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 23, 2020)

Keef said:


> I was trying to remember what I sent out but ???-- I do remember that I sent RE - Nov and the Padre some blueberry chocolate seed --( GDP-x-BPU)- x- BOC --
> Should be plenty too -- Other than that I Don't have a clue !
> When they get there we'll talk about what U got !
> I got some this fresh dried blueberry in the pipe- - Gonna take awhile in a jar for the blueberry to come out but got got a nice buzz to it !
> Should be some colored weed in those seed too ? -- Many never been run !



Good enough for me


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 23, 2020)

Keef said:


> Best way for me to explain it is I don't believe none they bullchit !-- Christianity and Islam are late comers to religion -- The old testament is a "Cliff Notes" version of the ancient writing found in Sumer from 6,000 years ago right up to the deluge !-- 4,000 year before the bible was compiled !--
> Reading list :
> The 12th Planet by Zacharis Sitchen
> The Lost book of Enki
> ...




As I have often said we find our common interests and make them strengths and we are better able to understand each other. 
@Keef   & I have gotten better to know each other. I am grateful "I'd say blessed", to have him as a friend and brother.
We're here to discuss weed.  Every know and then I'm sure we'll talk trash about a grow style, lights or have a measuring contest to see who's bud is bigger.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 24, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....41*   heading to 57* and sunny...perfect day here. Lots of peachy news today...Virus continues to spread....doomsday clock moved to 100 seconds till midnight.... Spaceway1 ( DirecTV back up satellite) has battery failure and explosion is possible ...it has to be moved into a dead orbit. Don't worry...AT&T will just raise everyone's bills to cover it! Internet is acting up as well...lots of domains not loading in this area...node problem maybe. This run has passed 6 week mark and looking decent...hard to believe its time to replant...time is flying on past when your having fun! Enjoy your Friday Amigo's!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 24, 2020)

Keef said:


> It does look clean don't it ?-- Next time maybe shop vac / vacuum cleaner hose --pulling thru yookur thump keg from the filter/funnel ?- Duct tape is my friend !-- Some good filter material U be done quick !


I ran across a nice asperator that I hook to my kitchen faucet.
Guy at the gro shop has a used 5000ml Buckner funnel setup for 75 bucks.   Im gonna have to talk turkey with him. $$$    maybe barter.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 24, 2020)

Good morning yall!
It snowed pretty much all afternoon and all night here.
Sighhhhh.
Roads are bad and I'm not up to shoveling wet snow.
I think Ill try some vapes for wake n bake.  I'm warming the rso right now and have EJ Mix ready.   I have a crummy little disposable to try it in and if it works good I have a V2 Pro Ill use with it.   Similar to a PAX.
If that don't work I have coconut oil and eye droppers.  
Stay warm and as high as you want yall!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 24, 2020)

Now That's Nice!
Who would of figured?   I mixed 1ml. RSO of what I extracted from the trim with 0.75ml. of EJMix, warmed it and mixed well let it cool and put it in the cheapo vape pen.   I may have stumbled on to the perfect ratio!


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Morning OFC - cold in the mudhole !- I'm finish hanging some fish hooks today !-- I ain't playing  !-- U can take anything U want--- but U better not take it from me !
I needs to get out this mudhole fore I pop a cap on somebody !--


----------



## thegloman (Jan 24, 2020)

I get it brother!   I'm glad I don't have that problem.  (yet)
Locals all target shoot frequantly.  No misunderstandings.   Marine flag says? "Don't tread on me".   Creepers and rippers make great compost. (nobody knows where they are cuz they don't advertise where they going)    Just add bokashi.


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Gloman vaping Liquid Weed --
.75 to 1. -- That should work ! --Not moving so good yet -
Waiting on some good dirt so I can transplant some these things !-- Gotta get the new girls out of bloom and feed the rest !-- Ain't planting no more seed while I'm here  -- I got what I needed and more !

I won't shoot at U -- I shoot at the second button down your shirt !-- If I miss the button by an inch or 2 it don"t matter


----------



## novitius (Jan 24, 2020)

They say blood makes the grass grow
Good morning OFC
41* here yet it feels really cold. Headbands got me stuck. I might go back to bed. I maybe should've let it go a little bit longer. It gives a slight bit of rushing paranoia/anxiety where it feels like your heart is racing. Strain needs a touch more amber for my taste. I'm not complaining, it does the trick pretty well. 
 I wonder if I'll get my goodie bag from Keef today?


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Nov - It could be today or even Monday - U never know with snail mail !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Jan 24, 2020)

Last evening I was listening to the GrowTube podcast from March 19/19 and they were talking about cutting rosin and RSO for carts. They had a guy on there in a later episode talking about how to do it with no agents. I didn't listen to that one yet, I just thought it was funny you guys were talking about the same stuff while I was listening.


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2020)

Morning, happy fried day! Trying to figure out what I have going on today.  When I know I will let you all know. Haha!


----------



## novitius (Jan 24, 2020)

Morning Put!


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

I haven't kilt the boy - SD-x- BBSL -- I got a plan but it's tricky - White Indica just begging for it !


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2020)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2020)

Morning novitius


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2020)

Well was gonna dry trim a White Fire today but it's not quite dry enough so I will wait until tomorrow.

Looks like I got close to oz of bubble hash yesterday.   Still have a bunch of trim and I don't like having that laying around so will make kief next week.

Today looks like a trash run,general clean up and wash pots. Always something to do.

Might even get up the energy to walk the dog.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey all/  Raining here and not gonna stop all day.  Carpet for the jeep is slow to arrive, everything else is done just waiting on the carpet.  its a bummer 'cause my truck needs some serious work


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2020)

Good morning pot friends
 Im going  to breakfast. SUNNY here
 Typing on my phone. Dont know how you do that. Peace out dudes and dudettes.


----------



## novitius (Jan 24, 2020)

Enjoy breakfast Rose!


----------



## novitius (Jan 24, 2020)

It's pouring rain here too. My wife just quit her job! I'm so proud of her. She's to good for these people.


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Gonna breed that Snow Desiel -x- BBSL to my White Indica so I take something up out here to remember the mudhole !
Hope I can do it without spreading pollen everywhere !-- Later I'm hit it with this limb breaking Apricot Head --
Then it be --Amos Moses !


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 24, 2020)

Keef said:


> Asked the nephew to pick up my SKS at his momma's house - and the bag with extra mags !-- Crackhead seen  wandering  the hood -- Better stay dahell off the property !-I have a grow here to protect !-- -I will light U up !
> Where da dam Bat Cave ?- This ain't no place to grow weed !-- I don't like combat farming !



Always got the Glock26 with the 30 round clips on my leg and a mossberg pump in the truck. Never be too careful.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 24, 2020)

Keef said:


> I haven't kilt the boy - SD-x- BBSL -- I got a plan but it's tricky - White Indica just begging for it !



I was like a puppy with two peters today. I just got my official "decoder pen". Sorry 2 pots of coffee and a blunt for brunch.

I got my official OFC gennetic seeds. Like a fat kid in a candy store trying pick which to pop first. Thank you brother Keef.
Peace, Love and good toking


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 24, 2020)

thegloman said:


> What up yall?
> Padre I'm with keef on the oral use for pain.   I like a smoking or vapeing  buzz but eating it is better than smoking for me with pain.
> 
> I been extracting the yummies out of 40g. of trim.
> What do you guys think?   Will it be clean enough to vape?



Thanks bud. Yes I'll probably go that route and do some vape smome herb for fun. Hell been smoking 38 years just like a favorite hobby now.


----------



## novitius (Jan 24, 2020)

97,000 gallons of red wine just spilled into the California River...  Somebody's having a real bad day or a real good one.
Edit: the Russian River


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Padre -- Tell me what I sent so I can tell U about them !


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Nov - that's a lot of wine !-- I'll be happy when I can set back up and get my fermenters working !-- Strictly for the CO2 in the grow room  - That's my story and I'm sticking to it !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Good afternoon OFC

Sunny today.  I may take a drive today and explore the back roads.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 24, 2020)

Afternoon Ya'll....Nov that was certainly a splash or two of wine!....Poking around the house here...got my seeds out...choices!...I got like 20 strains on priority list and can grow 3 strains at a time maybe.


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2020)

I go to Korbel Champagne, it's right down the street from where that happened.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 24, 2020)

Fish are going to have a extremely bad hangover in the morning.


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2020)

Afternoon all.  Just got back from getting my hair cut.  Needed it as I haven't had a hair cut in two months.  I was looking a bit rough around the edges.  I live on the back 9 of a golf course and today is the first time since mid November that there have been golfers out there.  Snow here has finally melted enough to open the place.  First sign of upcoming warmer weather.  Watch, it will snow in the next couple of days and shut it down for another month or so.....I like it when closed as I get to take walks there.

Day is pretty much history at this point so I think I will take a Jacuzzi and start my daily buzz.   Weekend is here and I don't really even know it.  10 years of retirement will do that to ya.  Half the time I don't even know what day it is.  I certainly  don't know what time it is because my watch went into the drawer the day I retired and haven't warn it since. 

Enough rambling.....time for a nice soak.


----------



## novitius (Jan 24, 2020)

Not yet. Texas is kinda far away I guess.


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Nov --Tommorrow - Monday at the latest -- They seem to always get thru they just slow !

Padre's seed only had to go next door to New Mexico -- U a lot farther away!


----------



## novitius (Jan 24, 2020)

Yeah IT sure is a lot father away. Probably be Monday. My nerves get me, ya know? Plus I want to see em and talk about em. Take some notes and put em in the binder. Something's getting popped as soon as I get veg stable again.


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Nov -- I had some more I had for U but - In the end  I couldn't turn them loose -- only got bout half dozen -- Larry OG -x- RB OG -- but I think U gonna be alright !- Like I told Padre there's some never been grown so I can tell U much more than who the parents were !


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

I live in a travel trailer in the mudhole but my beach house gots a hot tub !-- **** needs to sell too got dammit !-- They jamming me on the Bat Cave !-- I ain't got time for dis bullchit -- I got weed to grow !-- I got too many girls and not enough bloom room here !- and I need some more dam lights too !--

I know I said I had a dozen girls but might be more than that -- Sorting this out gonna take awhile -- Evaluating each cross-- I can only smoke so much weed !


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

I watched me some peach mint news today -- Not gonna talk about it but -- Right Matters !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 24, 2020)

Well I took the plunge and ordered one of those SF1000 dimmable white lights.
Direct from Spider farmer.  Same price as Amazon and free shipping too.  Only difference is I can use PayPal credit and not pay Interest if I pay it off in 6mo.
Next I need nice stands that will let the pots drain runoff into 1 central resivore. There's a floor drain on the opposite side of the wall I can run a drain tube to.

My cuts haven't wilted at all
I haven't seen any sign of roots yet but usually my clones kind of droop and look sick soon after cutting till they get a hold on things.  I'm anxious for them to start so I can flip the big girlz to 12hr.


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2020)

Well, I have 18 cuts in the dome I took 10 days ago.  No roots yet but I can tell they are all gonna make it.  Had to take extra last two rounds and probably the next time we well.  That time of year when the outdoor growers come calling.


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Put --when prohibition end in Texas - I'm set up for cloning -- I got 4 aeroboxes I can use for cloners with 34 grow spots in each !-- I'm not really thinking about selling clones -- I want a dam warehouse !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello there my ofc friends, I guess it’s been a day or so since I checked in...cleaned house yesterday after the holidays and it took a little extra time but we got it done...this morning I’m overhauling and sorting out the wiring and control of my grow cabinets...I had a little plant I transplanted in and now it looks like I’ve gone and burnt some of the leaves...I just sprayed it a bit with some rainwater but I think that may have caused some light burn...I’ve moved the lights up a bit though they weren’t all that close...I’ll be happy when I get a couple good usable strains to clone and keep so I don’t have to keep messing with seeds...they are a pain, and take too long...gotta get a couple new fans in there as well...


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2020)

I took 50 clones 2 weeks ago. 1/2 have rooted and transplanted into 16 oz cups, others still rooting so took 20 more clones today and filled some of the empty spots under the dome.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey keef, got a little care package in the mail today...
Let me read it off and then you can tell me...
Got a tube marked 
(GDPxBPU)xBOC
(AKxBBSL)xBB
KL
PH...
the last one kinda hard to make out but maybe nurse Larry?  I think it says NL....
Thanks a bunch keef!!!


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Can't be having no empty spots ! -- I do right now but I'm gonna fill them up maybe tommorrow-- I need cuts from the new girls -- Then fill any extra holes up with whatever gets in the way !-- 

RE -- Dude U got some OFC genetics coming at U that WILL have keepers for sure !-- Gonna be a Berry Mountian grow !
Your hardest decision gonna be what to keep !-- Now some got BBSL and GDP-x- B.B. - and they both terp dominate so I don't have a clue how it will turn out - but U got blueberry and blueberry chocolate amongst them !-- Might be there tommorrow -- U closer than Nov !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 24, 2020)

What is the KL? Never mind King Louie!


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2020)

I might be able to shed some light on the genetics, lol. The BB= blueberry blast is SnowHigh's work. Blue dream x Johnny Blaze. The GDP was from OJD ( connoisseur genetics ) he did an S1. Very consistent and purple. The King Louis X111 was from Riot and was his Pink Louie. BPU you already know, and Box of Chocolate you know.


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Good deal RE !-- King Louie 13th but that one is either KL -x- BBSL or KL -x- (GDP-x - BB)- Blue King or Black King - you'll have to tell me !- I got them confused !

(GDP-x BPU)-x- BOC -- That's your blueberry chocolate -- There's gonna be variation between them --I've bloomed  one - It is a heavy producer terps still developing !

(AK- x - BBSL)-x - BPU-x- BB-- that's my AK Thang -- She gonna get big - real big- should be berry but B.B. and BBSL are terp dominate so who knows -- maybe that in a wet forest on the edge of a blueberry field

KL we covered

PH -- Is Purple Haze bred to BBSL to make Magenta Madness then I put that blueberry (GDP-x-BPU-x- BB) on It!
I hope U find a purple blueberry - Should be there !

NL... ?--( Nurse Larry -x- BBSL )- x- (GDP -x- B.B. )-- I do not have a clue what to expect !

Did U figure out where a lot of my stuff come from yet ?

The Umbra frost spoiled me !


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Umbra that sophisticated lady known as "V" - She in the mudhole with me ! - I take me cuts tommorrow!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2020)

Umbra, is BSHB available anywhere that is gettable for a girl like me.  Smoking some hybrid of sunset sherbert and gsc. who knew? Very speedy must have taken it early.


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2020)

Nothing is available at all. I told you it was once in a lifetime weed.


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2020)

Besides the kali mist x bshb which I only have as a plant and not seeds, I have ( chocolate thai x bshb) x ( AG x C99)


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2020)

Keef said:


> Put --when prohibition end in Texas - I'm set up for cloning -- I got 4 aeroboxes I can use for cloners with 34 grow spots in each !-- I'm not really thinking about selling clones -- I want a dam warehouse !




I don't peddle mine either.  Most are good friends that aren't happy with the results and then they become better friends.(hint)  I personally hate seeds.  I do it but don't have room for the males taking space.  I also hate getting seeds that do fine outside but herm under the lights. But, at the end of the day plants from seed are a better yield.  My .02


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Seed are a nessassary evil to me !-- There's no going to the weed store in Texas - If I want a variety I have to start it from seed !-- I like keeping a harem -- I clone from clones so I don't waste space on mothers -- The OFC peeps in the free states send me seed sometimes -- The OFC been good to me !-- So I try to give back when I can !- -I figured I'm kinda isolated down here so I chunk some pollen once in awhile and breed me stuff of my own to grow -- I don't have anything left that came from a seed company and I'm OK with that !-- I run lots of Umbra's stuff and have bred with it !-- He spoiled me with what I call the Umbra frost !
I got some of his latest work in bloom now -- Sundae Driver and Sunset Sherbert both with a grape dad - and Black Star -x- Apricot Head too !--


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2020)

A while back did a trade with Kraven for his timewreck for some of the beans that NCH gave me cherry pie x key lime pie. I just bred the timewreck to gelato 25 x dosido. Shucking them tonight


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Shoulda got Hippy Slayer too !- That whole bunch don't like me for ****  !-- I'm OK with that !
Hissssssss !


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2020)

Hippie Slayer is a roadkill skunk cross from Bodhi, lol.


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Going deep up in the woods !-- I'm be wanting some Pineapple so why not some roadkill ?-- Why does it always seem to come back to Bohdi for me ? -- Black Triangle and Dank Sinatra -- Some things I remember ! -- 
Mane I got another set of Grape crosses  to run then sort them all  out !- Don't be tempting me with your Dosidos and GSC  ?- U know I want some ?- I got that variety chasing disease !-- I can't help it !


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2020)

Good night all.  Looks like I have come to the right place.  Still negotiating at the other place rather to pull the plug or chug along.  Death spiral.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 24, 2020)

geez...every time I come in here, I see that I wrote a post and then forgot to hit the send button...now that post just don’t seem to make sense...am I gonna quit posting while high...

no, not gonna happen...I’m struggling with seedlings lately...or mayhaps I’m just impatient...I think I’ll start more than I need so as to pick what may be the best or healthiest...some of my recent sprouts have been overly lanky and failed to hold themselves erect...I’m hoping some of these recent arrivals are of more compact stature...

gonna post this now so I don’t forget.............


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2020)

If I did that, I'd never post, lol


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

So Caronavirus made it to Chicago ?-- So it begins ?

RE -U should have enough seed to over plant -- Then choose the healthiest to work with-' I usually start half dozen seed to a new cross and that gets me my girl most times -Usually get multiple girls so pick out the pick of the litter !-- I had 2 phenos of this Stacked Blueberries -( GDP-X-BPU)-x- ( BPU-X-B.B)-- One of them showed some color - -- I threw out a set of clones (5 healthy clones)- and took another set off the purple girl !

U pick out seed with a tooth pick Umbra ?-- or just shred it by rubbing it between your hands  and get your seed that way  ?


----------



## novitius (Jan 24, 2020)

2RE, I do that all the time as well.


----------



## novitius (Jan 24, 2020)

It's in Chicago? Man.... Last year or in 18 bill Gates said there was a engineered virus being released soon for population control.  It's always something. War, cops, synthetic dirty drugs, shooters in places of worship/schools/social areas.... Rome is burning.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 24, 2020)

Good evening stoners.  I get a better yield from clones but that's because I always flower out the females as soon as I pull off the clones.  If I let 'em run longer maybe my seed girls would produce better!


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 24, 2020)

If that virus makes it to me I wouldn't give many chances to you old stoners.


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

A girl from each of 12-14 crosses-- Uncle Keef went thru a couple seeds I suppose ?-- Now I'll begin a culling process --and cut that number in half Always !-- From seed to seed -- U Keep the best !--Leave the rest  !


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2020)

Keef said:


> So Caronavirus made it to Chicago ?-- So it begins ?
> 
> RE -U should have enough seed to over plant -- Then choose the healthiest to work with-' I usually start half dozen seed to a new cross and that gets me my girl most times -Usually get multiple girls so pick out the pick of the litter !-- I had 2 phenos of this Stacked Blueberries -( GDP-X-BPU)-x- ( BPU-X-B.B)-- One of them showed some color - -- I threw out a set of clones (5 healthy clones)- and took another set off the purple girl !
> 
> U pick out seed with a tooth pick Umbra ?-- or just shred it by rubbing it between your hands  and get your seed that way  ?


shred it, lol


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

Caronavirus is transmitted in aerosol droplets from sneezes or coughs - It is obsorbed thru the mucus membranes - usually by breathing it in or touching your mouth with a contaminated hand !-- It will present with usual flu symptoms--This one can kill U !--  Best way to avoid it is stay out of crowds --
Wash your hands regularly or use a hand sanitizer !
and wear a mask when U around others  !--


Shredding is the way to go on collecting seed !- I used a tooth pick once - for a little while


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2020)

This is a virus -- Antibiotics will not help -- at all ! -- Tamiflu may help shorten symptoms-- All that can be done is treat the symptoms !-- U will recover or die ! - Don't have a clue about what percent will live and how many will die - So unknown mortality rate ---Healthy can fight it off easier !--Something with some zinc in it might help !-
Some these viruses like SARS-- probably jumped from an animal to man -The virus  mutates when they do that and continues to mutate - SARS- mutated in such a way that made it less dangerous -- Coulda been just the opposite !-- Think Spanish Flu and WW1 !-
If U skipped school on the day they talked about WW1 and the Spanish Flu -- Get your goggle machine to 'splain it to U !-- While U at it ask Mr. Google about the word "Pandemic"


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm going to pop a couple seeds from my brother @Keef this weekend.

BTW can anyone tell if the Chemdog Hybrid is a female or male yet?


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

Padre what U doing up in the middle of the night ?-- I can't see sex yet on your pics -- I'm having some pressure in my face so got up !-- There's lots of indica in those things !-- 
Grow'm big and grow'm strong -- Find U some momma's and learn to clone -- That blueberry chocolate might be a good place to start !-- it's not gonna be blueberry and it's not gonna be chocolate or a blending of the 2 - This thing gonna take a left turn and no telling what terps it will produce-- potency is not gonna be a problem and she a heavy producer - At least this is what I see in the only one I've harvested !


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 25, 2020)

I put the phresh filter inside the tent instead of having it on the outside and had to change out a fan.  I'm still awake right now because as easy as I thought it would be to do, it was a pain in the ass that took three hours after needing to go buy a 25ft. duct hose. Throw in back problems and torn rotator cuff. Took forever. Time for a weed break so I can sleep now.

Definitely sounds like something need to try. The last two pics are the Chemdog Hybrid. I'm trying to figure out if you can tell if it is female yet.


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

No dude I can't tell yet !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 25, 2020)

I can't see any sign of sex yet either Padre.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 25, 2020)

Good morning yall!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 25, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Fine morning Here...34* and heading to 58*... clear for now...clouds working in later today and some rain tonight into Sunday. Working on dropping the next run in soil today...still trying to decide on the variety's...they all look so good. Purple Kush and Granny Skunk for sure so far...I will do the close your eyes and pick one here in a bit on the other selections. The Virus has 2 cases in US now...if it was engineered I would expect it to have some strange property's...so far it just show to be a animal to human mutation...so far. My concern on a engineered Virus would be a dormant timer in it....infects...then lies dormant for 6 months or what ever time....then it would go hot and give very little time to work on it. Most would be positive for it and perish. As Keef states...it could grow worse in time or burn itself out much like SARS did. Simple Flu prevention measures work well on this...frequent hand washing...boost immune system...reduced contact with other humans. Be safe ya'll...our world changes daily.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 25, 2020)

PadrePuff said:


> I'm going to pop a couple seeds from my brother @Keef this weekend.
> 
> BTW can anyone tell if the Chemdog Hybrid is a female or male yet?


Padre
I'm curious about what Looks like WPM on the stems of bottom picture.    Is this an illusion, or do you need some Dr zymes?


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

Morning OFC !- Ugh!--
HP I don't think we have to worry about some engineered virus yet ?-- Dam dude look who's running the country ?--He can hardly read !- He doesn't have the mental capacity to understand what an engineered virus is !-- U can see how the impeachment trial is going ?--They to aftaid to stand up to him !--He's a bully - I'm eager to watch the Senate majority vote away thier political future by turning a blind eye !-- Ain't one back bone among the whole bunch !-


----------



## novitius (Jan 25, 2020)

Morning ofc. Chopping white strawberries, triple Lemon and Mozz today wether they ready or not. Time to get busy!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 25, 2020)

Morning toots! Off to the dump and then I got suckered in to driving the uhaul and helping a friend move a ginormous mattress set. No rest for the wicked... at least til later. Then it's back to the very serious business of taste testing some more homegrown. It's a tough job but somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2020)

Morning.  Trimming today.

Woman in Denver is being tested for Carona ...... Put your mask on!!


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2020)

Good morning OFC. I have a chemical leak in Fresno, heading out the door.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 25, 2020)

Good luck Umbra stay safe


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

I think I got the virus ?-- I don't feel good !


----------



## novitius (Jan 25, 2020)

PadrePuff said:


> I'm going to pop a couple seeds from my brother @Keef this weekend.
> 
> BTW can anyone tell if the Chemdog Hybrid is a female or male yet?


Padre, I'm going to guess female on that. That bottom pic.....




 Whenever I see those it's been female. Although not all plants show those little hair like things.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 25, 2020)

Keef said:


> Padre what U doing up in the middle of the night ?-- I can't see sex yet on your pics -- I'm having some pressure in my face so got up !-- There's lots of indica in those things !--
> Grow'm big and grow'm strong -- Find U some momma's and learn to clone -- That blueberry chocolate might be a good place to start !-- it's not gonna be blueberry and it's not gonna be chocolate or a blending of the 2 - This thing gonna take a left turn and no telling what terps it will produce-- potency is not gonna be a problem and she a heavy producer - At least this is what I see in the only one I've harvested !




I'll pop a blueberry chocolate and box of chocolate then. In the meantime get another tent and some T5's for veg my brother


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 25, 2020)

novitius said:


> Padre, I'm going to guess female on that. That bottom pic.....
> View attachment 258302
> 
> Whenever I see those it's been female. Although not all plants show those little hair like things.



Hopefully by  next week


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 25, 2020)

Keef said:


> I think I got the virus ?-- I don't feel good !


You need some durflu, rest, herb, liquor and herb. Did I say herb yet. Feel better


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 25, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Padre
> I'm curious about what Looks like WPM on the stems of bottom picture.    Is this an illusion, or do you need some Dr zymes?




I had just watered them all before I took the pics. The humidity is a constant 50-55% on the hydrometer. My problems had been with heat. That seems fixed now.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 25, 2020)

thegloman said:


> I can't see any sign of sex yet either Padre.



Hopefully next week.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 25, 2020)

Hey Umbra, you been growing any pineapple lately?  I found a bud that smells like a fresh cut pineapple when I break it up.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 25, 2020)

Good morning...suns up here, I’ll be going out to face it at some point...not sure I’ve ever had this much trouble starting seeds...they just fragile as hell...

edit...wrote this earlier this morning...seems I still forget to hit the dang send...


----------



## drcree (Jan 25, 2020)

hey guys!  been gone a while.  this certainly hasn't been the best new year.
been a really rough start already.
my dad died last week and hopefully now things will get better.
hope the sun is shining, flowers are blooming, birds are singing and everyone is doing well.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2020)

Ha, luv ya RE.. i forget stuff too.  Umbra, Well shoot. I had your seeds, all were boys the first three so i dumped them, got a boy and a girl the next seeds, killed the boy in the garage. Took him in to keep away from the others...shoot it was 115 in there. ! It is my favorite sativa at the moment. 
I am off to a funeral, but they will have thai food, so that will be better. My hairdresser of 35 years. She was a lot of fun. Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2020)

drcree, i am so sorry to hear of your dad's passing. It is so hard to lose a parent. Be gentle on your self and grieve, like we have to. Much love sent to you.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 25, 2020)

Sorry to hear decree...tough when it happens...be at peace and know that your dad is too...
Keef, I just dunked some PH, and soma that chocolate...now I won’t have to add chocolate to my meds, I’ll just eat it...actually I’ve been adding decarb to chocolate and eating that but lately it has been pretty disgusting tasting so I need something else..
What is the best tasting weed edible you have encountered...I need a new recipe...

note to self...hit the send button


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 25, 2020)

I remember my dad had this issue of forgetting stuff so he started carrying around a notebook...he would put in what he had for breakfast and when he took his meds...It sure seemed like he was quite a bit older than I am when he started that stuff...
I may be in for a rough haul...or my family might...


----------



## novitius (Jan 25, 2020)

Hey Dr Cree, sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you heal well.


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

Drcree --Best Wishes Cuz !

RE -- That Blueberry Chocolate-- I don't know for sure because I've only ran the one girl once - but - it's gonna throw U a curve ball on terps !-- I need to straighten the Padre out -- He say he gonna start some BOC -- but - I didn't send him any BOC seed just crosses - I need better labels on my seed - I can figure it out but others have problems --
Plant a bunch of everything RE - run then up to about 6 inches then flip them to bloom and sex them -- Then U can see what U got to work with !- Did U have any marked (GDP-X-BPU) -x-( BPU-X-B.B.) ?-because I meant to send U some -- GDP -x- BPU shouldn't have been such a good blueberry but it was ---BPU -x- BB. Is also an excellent blueberry - I was having trouble deciding which I liked best -- So I Stacked them Blueberries -- Umbra bred them both I just crossed them -- I hope I sent U some !- Just like Umbra taught me - momma name go 1st --Daddy name last !- BPU-X-B.B. -- BB is the dad in the cross !


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm afraid of edibles - One cookie a dose ?-- I might forget and eat half dozen !-- So I take my medicine like medicine-
I take dose of  caps or Earl and throw down on some regular cookies !


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2020)

Just finished dry trimming a White Fire #3.   I haven't posted a pic on over a year.  Gonna try it.   Lets see.....this button....that button.....






Came out a bit dark.  But you get the idea.   Nice "California Trim".  Done with fly tying scissors not a pair of sheers .  Market is competitive as all get out here and you better trim to the nub.


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2020)

Little better.  You can see why it is called White Fire.


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

We got rain coming -- so says my face -- It's working me today !-- If I didn't have a big dose of caps on board this THC pickled body -- I would be in bad shape !-- The coming front will pass and it won't hurt as bad !- Just keep keeping on like I do !

Put looks good ! - I trim green and use "Sprung Scissors" --
Soon as I get out this mudhole and get better service I post some pics again !-- Takes too long to upload them and times me out !-- White Fire ?-- U know I got this disease ?- VCD --Variety Chasing Disease !- U probably got it too !- Sometimes it goes dormant for awhile then U hear about some variety and it flares up !
I hate trimming but luv scissor hash -- Down here in a prohibition state we got no weed infrastructure at all !
All the help will have to be trained - Gonna be the wild -wild west -- Not gonna affect me that much -- I just want to grow the best weed I can -- The realtors are holding me back -- They don't want to start showing me places until the beach house sells - Shouldn't be long but when it sells  I'm buying me a grow house out deep in the woods of East Texas! -- **** is cheap over here -- I want a 3 bedroom old house with seclusion - ( probably cost me less than 40 grand )--Use one bedroom for bloom one for veg and one  to sleep in -- I also got this raggedy travel trailer - I'll call it grow trailer #1 ! -- I expect Texas will adopt some kind of restrictive MMJ law after the 1st of 2020 !- I'm get out in front of it and do my best to not get caught !-- See where it goes from there ?-


----------



## thegloman (Jan 25, 2020)

Sorry about your dad drcree.
 Losing a parent is rough.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 25, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your Dad drcree...hoping better days arrive for you soon!


Afternoon Smokers...
Hot looking W Fire put...bet that will curl your eye lashes. Just dropped next run in the cups...2 x PK fem....2 x Purple Cake fem....3 x Granny Skunk reg...3 x Blue Steel reg... kicking a Lemon Afghan buzz around and hunting something on TV.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 25, 2020)

PB
That's one Pretty Bud you have there!


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2020)

Keef said:


> Drcree --Best Wishes Cuz !
> 
> RE -- That Blueberry Chocolate-- I don't know for sure because I've only ran the one girl once - but - it's gonna throw U a curve ball on terps !-- I need to straighten the Padre out -- He say he gonna start some BOC -- but - I didn't send him any BOC seed just crosses - I need better labels on my seed - I can figure it out but others have problems --
> Plant a bunch of everything RE - run then up to about 6 inches then flip them to bloom and sex them -- Then U can see what U got to work with !- Did U have any marked (GDP-X-BPU) -x-( BPU-X-B.B.) ?-because I meant to send U some -- GDP -x- BPU shouldn't have been such a good blueberry but it was ---BPU -x- BB. Is also an excellent blueberry - I was having trouble deciding which I liked best -- So I Stacked them Blueberries -- Umbra bred them both I just crossed them -- I hope I sent U some !- Just like Umbra taught me - momma name go 1st --Daddy name last !- BPU-X-B.B. -- BB is the dad in the cross !


Yes the mom comes first, which is why it was labeled BB x BPU. No BB was the mom BPU was the dad. That's why there are so many BPU crosses. I had a few cuts going and hit them with the BPU male. That's how I do most of my breeding.


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2020)

I had a cut of wiFi 43 and did some beans with it


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2020)

Keef, I hate wet trimming.  Gooey ****.  The whole process of dry trimming takes a bit longer but the finished product is worth it imo.  Since I am in the picture taking mood and you mentioned hash.  Here is the Bubble Hash I made a couple of days ago.  Indica hash and I smoke it every night right before I turn out the lights.....puts me right out.  






Just short of an oz.   That should last me a while......


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

Umbra I wonder when I got mom and dad switched on the label ?-- I had this  thing awhile !- I just grows it U bred it !- Potent blueberry is all I need to know ! - Some body got to keep me straight !- With this head injury I'm glad I can function as well as I can !
Luv me some hash Put !


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2020)

LOL smoking my weed, I'm glad you can function at all.


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

If they'll go thru I sent Gloman a couple pics to post for me !- If I can get them to him - still sending !- Just a midget White Indica -- Daughter of one of your's that I bred to BBSL ---The White -x- Nepal Indica  One day I have room to do them justice ! - until then midgets beats dahell outta none ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

As if we don't have enough to worry about - I just saw on the news that the earth is in danger by a new type of fact resistant humans !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 25, 2020)

Lmao! 
I LIKE that one keef!   Its SO true.

Here's a couple pics from keef


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

WI-x- BBSL - She be ready about the 15th Febuary !-- bout to bulk up and turn white ! The way I'm set up here - I get about 6 of these a month !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 25, 2020)

Looks like a frosty little thing Good job!


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

One day I grow them bigger like U Nick!-- This not the ideal environment --I could use more better lights --I'm not a dirt farmer and I had to do that in Miracle Grow - One day I put them in a good place and let them run- For now This is what I gotta do !-- there's 3 of the WI coming down around mid Febuary along with a Black Star -x- Apricot Head - a Sunset Sherbert and Sundae Driver both with BOG dads !-all about that size !
I got about 16 rooted clones need to go into dirt --I'm waiting on some FFOF - If U gotta grow in dirt -- at least do it right ! - 4 feet of head room in bloom-- I wouldn't know how to act if I had what I would need to do it right !-- I'm trying to get enough **** growing that I can back up veg and get them a little bigger for the move to the Bat Cave !-- Hit the ground blooming !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 25, 2020)

Saturday went well and the Munchies set in around 5. Fig -hazlenut glazed pork with spinach and Persian nut saffron dried fruit pulao.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 25, 2020)

Mrcane, I'm sorry for your loss.
Rose,  that is sad about your friend too. 
These are the times when we escape to our gardens and take the peace we find there. Even when it seems the world is turning to chaos and tomorrow is not promised, we at least have a harvest to hope for. 
Stay peaceful in y'alls leafy oases, friends.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 25, 2020)

Keef said:


> Drcree --Best Wishes Cuz !
> 
> RE -- That Blueberry Chocolate-- I don't know for sure because I've only ran the one girl once - but - it's gonna throw U a curve ball on terps !-- I need to straighten the Padre out -- He say he gonna start some BOC -- but - I didn't send him any BOC seed just crosses - I need better labels on my seed - I can figure it out but others have problems --
> Plant a bunch of everything RE - run then up to about 6 inches then flip them to bloom and sex them -- Then U can see what U got to work with !- Did U have any marked (GDP-X-BPU) -x-( BPU-X-B.B.) ?-because I meant to send U some -- GDP -x- BPU shouldn't have been such a good blueberry but it was ---BPU -x- BB. Is also an excellent blueberry - I was having trouble deciding which I liked best -- So I Stacked them Blueberries -- Umbra bred them both I just crossed them -- I hope I sent U some !- Just like Umbra taught me - momma name go 1st --Daddy name last !- BPU-X-B.B. -- BB is the dad in the cross !



I just used my bifocals  again. Here's my best guess:
*GDP x BOC 

*KL×BB

*NL×BBSL×BOC
*PP×BBSL×BB×BOC

Like I said I wear bifocals and I'm completely blind in my left eye.  Just born that way. Hopefully you can use your decoder to give me a better idea of what to pop first.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 25, 2020)

drcree said:


> hey guys!  been gone a while.  this certainly hasn't been the best new year.
> been a really rough start already.
> my dad died last week and hopefully now things will get better.
> hope the sun is shining, flowers are blooming, birds are singing and everyone is doing well.



Brother I know I don't know you however I know the pain of losing a loved one. I hope things get better for you. Don't know or care your personal beliefs but,  you'll be in my thoughts and prayers as well as all those who feel the loss of your dad. 
Blessing's , peace and good toking to you


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

Hey Padre
 The 2 blue straws are blueberry Chocolate - blueberry mom - chocolate dad---mom -- ( GDP-x- BPU )-x- BOC-- dad
Didn't mean to send U -2 musta been high !

KL - King Louie with a blueberry dad-

(NL-x- BBSL )-x- BOC. -- Never been grown -- That is Rose's Nurse Larry bred to my BBSL- that child bred to Umbra's Box of Chocolate

(PP -x- BBSL )- then bred to Umbra's BB - x -BPU - blueberry -Indica leaning Hybrid -- Never been grown-- ( PP= Panama Powerhouse ) bred to my BBSL - finished with Umbra's blueberry
Gotta see the other side of the yellow straw ?


----------



## Lesso (Jan 25, 2020)

drcree said:


> hey guys!  been gone a while.  this certainly hasn't been the best new year.
> been a really rough start already.
> my dad died last week and hopefully now things will get better.
> hope the sun is shining, flowers are blooming, birds are singing and everyone is doing well.


So sorry pal. Lost my dad suddenly last month. Its a deep cut.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 25, 2020)

Keef, what you sent me was 
(GDPxBPU)xBOC
(AKxBBSL)xBB
KL
PH...
I dunked some berry chocolate
And some of the PH...
I don’t have room for all but hopefully I’ll be able to decided who to keep by the time I need to....
Pretty flowers there Pmb, and your as well keef, can’t wait to see’m all grow up...I made some bubble hash about a month ago...I haven’t tried it yet...maybe have some tonight to put the lights out...I forgot all about making it...geez, my memory is fading fast....


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

RE --

KL -- is King Louie with a blueberry dad

PH is - Rose's Purple Haze bred to my BBSL - then finished with Umbra's Blueberry-- She should make some color ?

AK Thang -- gonna get big - another finished with Umbra's blueberry

Hey Cuz - U wanted berry !-
Watch those that got BBSL & BB in them - they might come out different !
BOC too it do strange things to the terp profile !


----------



## Keef (Jan 25, 2020)

Lady's car slid off the road - I was gonna go help until I saw the political name bumper sticker-- So instead I just screamed out -- Hillary did it !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 25, 2020)

Yer rotten!


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 25, 2020)

Do any of you folks feel like you get a tolerance for your own smoke, then when you smoke something different its like a kick in the face.  I been growing original glue for about 6 months now.  I don't think anywone would argue that's pretty decent stuff.  Found a jar of last years harvest (didn't have a name on the jar but I only got seeds from one place so) Made me realize I was getting used to the same buzz over again.  Best reason I know for growing multiple strains


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2020)

I had a good day.  Got the WF trimmed and in a paper sack waiting on jars.  Early Skunk in a couple of days behind.  Finally getting reloaded again.  Only problem the Red Cheese and Sierra Snow Snake is a month out.  Sometimes  this perpetual grow gets out of whack.  Pineapple 70 days, Black Tooth Grin 55 days...you get the picture.  At any rate I will be scraping the bottom of the bottle by the time it is cured properly.  

Luckily I have a license for 30 plants.   Need that many to cause of all the different strains.  Law here only allows for 12 but being a senior with cancer sure helps on the extend plant count.  Think I will enjoy my old age and cancer by smoking a nice bowl of .....hmmm let you know tomorrow 

Have a good night and sleep well.  

Picture of me.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 25, 2020)

Me & the missus we’re going to take the dogs for a ride and then a walk...I wanted to check out a local river campsite so we went for a nice long country ride followed by lunch and a beer at our local brewery.so we got in that short walk too...I bought myself a nice felt hat...do they wear hats in Texas keef, or is that just a california thang...
My latest seedlings are struggling big time so I started soma those East Texas magic beans...hopefully give me a leg up....


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2020)

Sorry, I thought that was a funny pic.  I don't do politics.   Trying to do a gif.  Don't think this server is set up to allow.  They are funny.  Anybody know how on this site.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 25, 2020)

P, when your uploading a file are you using the “upload a file” button at the bottom or are you trying to use clickable menu thingies up top...I think you may be able to do the gif using the upload button...not sure though


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2020)

Gonna try it.  If this comes out as a bunch go gibberish would a staff member (Rose) please delete.  Here goes.  Nope, can't do it.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 26, 2020)

Morning All....Chilly 51* and lite rain here...perfect day to knock around the house doing chores and what not. Enjoy your Sunday amigo's!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 26, 2020)

Only way I can get a gif to run is load it to an album on the site media gallery tab...then add in post.

View media item 347


----------



## key2life (Jan 26, 2020)

Hola, OFC - Cold and clear down here in Jawja

Nick - I think you're right about that.  Feels to me that if I smoke the same bud all the time, I get more tolerant to it.  I can only do one grow a year in my situation (hell, my next door neighbor is a sheriff), so I try to do as many different strains as possible coz they have to last me 12 months.  That's why I'm ignorant about all these strains y'all are talking about and genetics in general.  By the time I get to a strain and grow it out, there are new ones on the scene and I'm behind again!  Maybe someday I'll be able to have the opportunity to learn about perpetual grows, pollen chucking  and crossing this and that, but until then, I have to live vicariously through y'all's exploits.  Pretty sure that Jawja will be near the last, or THE last, state to legalize weed.  

In the meantime, though, I got 6 new strains in the house!  Fire 'em up!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 26, 2020)

Corona virus up date...56 deaths from 2057 cases... 2.72% death rate so far...it has strengthened a bit the last couple day with more Chinese cities enacting travel bans. Things to take notice at...if it starts killing the medical personal treating it...accelerated infections...mutations. Being China its hard to keep accurate info.


----------



## novitius (Jan 26, 2020)

Good morning OFC!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 26, 2020)

Good morning yall!
I'm fat, warm, happy and high.
I believe it don't get much better than this!
I checked the clones and no roots yet but its only been 5 days.   The leaves on the cuts haven't wilted or yellowed at all yet so I'm hopeful.  If this bubble cloner works for me Ill be sittin in tall cotton!
Have a great day yall!


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2020)

Morning OFC !
Raining and chilly in the Mudhole !--
Put -- I thought it was funny !-- I can have 30 plants too -- Long as I don't get caught -- They catch me eventually they'll have to turn me loose and I'll get back to it !
I learnt that from Nick !-- 
I saw that car slid off the road on a meme and took it because I thought it was funny !
Key -- Some day Cuz ! - Some day they turn us loose !-- I shattered my face when I was about 45 -- There is no retirement - there is no savings - There only my SS -- Only skills I got left worth a dam is growing weed and making liqour !-- I figure I can obey the law and have nothing--- or I can do what I know and live a decent life ?-- For 8 years the GOP in Texas has run out the clock in each session to avoid a vote on some kind of MJ law !-- I don't think they can put it off again !-- I'm trying to buy a little place back up in the woods with the equity from the beach house when it sells -- I have every intention of turning it into a grow house -- I grow outside I probably get caught !-- Right now if they find veg I'll swear it's hemp and it would be hard to prove it's not !-- They find bloom -- I got nothing to say until I have a lawyer !-- I just can't let that happen !


----------



## Keef (Jan 26, 2020)

I didn't choose to be an outlaw pot farmer !-- I did choose not to live as a pauper -- I just don't have much of a choice in my situation -- Just always had a thing about if I was gonna do something -- I wanted to be good at ! -- I get settled in the Bat Cave and get some new lights - I show U some **** !-- U see I knows some people who knows bout dis stuff !


----------



## giggy (Jan 26, 2020)

thought i would stop in and say hey. HEY. also i see a ol friend that i been missing. pute you have a pm brother.

pute you now have two pm's.


----------



## drcree (Jan 26, 2020)

morning guys.  thanks for all your kind words.
things are perking up already.
putembk, those are some beautiful buds!


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 26, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....in between two storms, lots of rain around, rivers are flooding, things are just too warm for this time of year...
  My six seeds are all up and doing well, ya gotta love it....
    More tea and a bowl of papaya is in order


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Hey giggy


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi everyone, good morning. rainy cloudy day in this part of the northwest. I'm cooking link sausage and pancakes for breakfast when the kids get up. We are getting "short" around here.  Just a little over a month and we will have the house back to ourselves. I will miss these kids. She is hysterical So funny. That has been the good part. Man, this child needs MMJ.  She has lost 10  pounds since she stopped smoking. She is so thin.. thus the breakfast. i only have a month to get her healthy. The problem when you stop using hard drugs, you remember why you used them in the first place.  I never had her trauma and never used all that crap. Addicts are addicts for a reason.  (thanks for listening, didn't know i needed to vent. Hi SA, how is your day? Man you are a good cook.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 26, 2020)

@Keef 
Brother you are a regular mad scientist. I told you Willy Wonka of weed.
Props


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 26, 2020)

Morning just finishing off my 64oz  of black coffee (2pots) with a wedding cake joint.
I saw somebody in Texas is getting tested now for Corona virus as well. 
We're getting to be safer indoors than out. Take care everybody.
Blessing's, Peace, Love and good toking


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 26, 2020)

Morning crew! Hi Rose! 
So I guess I know who DIDN'T get loudly eaten by a fisher at midnight outside my bedroom window, and is now gorging himself on the bird feeder.





Chili for work lunches is on the stove, house smells good, trying to get motivated to mop the kitchen floors .


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 26, 2020)

Good morning old farts...chance of rain today but I don’t think it it’ll be much...we got a couple mid 60’s days coming this week...cheers y’all...


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 26, 2020)

Heck uv  a day today.  I got the muddiest river you ever saw out back. Its isn't raining but probably will be soon.  My garden is starting to really turn around, I'll finish laying the screen down on the girls (I hope) and maybe even find the time to start assembling a little water garden.  Ya just never know, when you are as retired as I am everything has to be flexible.  I do still need a pump


----------



## novitius (Jan 26, 2020)

Afternoon OFC! I just found a clone shop  
Couple weeks I'll be picking up a batch.


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2020)

get a supply of bug stuff and domed trays


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 26, 2020)

Afternoon Farmers...plum missed 4:20...hey 4:52 is looking good to me...Candy Cream in the bowl...getting toasted is my goal!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2020)

HP, we be toasted together. Smoking something from the store called smooth move, sounds like a laxative. 

Beautiful day here today. I sure like hanging out here.


----------



## giggy (Jan 26, 2020)

evening umbra and rose. umbra i crossed your cheech wizard/grand daddy haze with a snow queen male, testing them now. really liked both of them so i hope the cross comes out nice. rose hope your doing well.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 26, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Afternoon Farmers...plum missed 4:20...hey 4:52 is looking good to me...Candy Cream in the bowl...getting toasted is my goal!




Always 4:20 somewhere


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 26, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> HP, we be toasted together. Smoking something from the store called smooth move, sounds like a laxative.
> 
> Beautiful day here today. I sure like hanging out here.



If you spend the night on the toilet you'll get your answer.


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2020)

Evening all.  Ain't **** on the tube.  Playing around in the grow and smoking red cheese.


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2020)

Good night.


----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2020)

3rd is kali mist x Big Sur Holy Bud


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 27, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Man that Candyland sure looks fine...love the fat leaves. 50* and a very fine mist/fog this morning...headed to 60*...I may be in the Moors of London here. Yesterdays rain total brought us to 12.1 inches for the month/year so far....that is a lot even for this area...the MS. river will crest Wed. and began a slow fall. 2 river tow's hit each other last night over by Destrehan LA...one had 2 barges of Sulfuric acid and vented a cloud of vapor....DEQ is there snooping around...hello Ins. company?...your not going to believe this! Coronavirus cases confirmed at 5 now in US...asymptomatic for up to 14 days...death toll at 80 now(including 1 Physician). Text book on how this all started...Secretive country...city over 5 million(11 million in this case)...major transportation hub..human body makes a perfect delivery system....if it does not become a pandemic, it sure shows how it can be done...trial run for something worse???...On to a positive note....Time to wake n bake...Cannabis counters Coronovirus....that is my story and I'm sticking to it !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 27, 2020)

Good morning yall!
I'm with you HP.  I believe there is cause for extra caution when amongst the population.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 27, 2020)

Good morning ole folks.  No corona virus here yet but the kids are spreading the flu like mad.  Smoke em' if ya got 'em.


----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2020)

Good morning OFC. I have old man's disease, lol. Disc L3 acting up. Tooth ache has led to ear infection. Right ear throbbing. Right foot that was broken is letting me know it too is hurting.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 27, 2020)

I feel ya umbra!  I broke my foot years ago but it still let's me know.   Thank God I have no teeth left to get infected.  Now I throw them in a cup when I don't need them!  

This is a terrible picture cuz I got a terrible camera but my girlz wanted to say hi!   They're all feeling froggy and I keep having to turn them and spread them out.  Even though there has been growth I don't have much stretching going on so my lights must be adequate.   My new sf1000 is on its way too!


----------



## pute (Jan 27, 2020)

Morning.  Trimming again today.  Early Skunk this time.  Trip to the hardware store  and taking Mrs Puts to the Doctor as well.  I need to get to it.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 27, 2020)

Good mornin ofc...don’t know what’s goin on outside cuz I haven’t looked...I got my 6 month blood evaluation this mornin...see if my MGUS is still....
They are forecasting the weekend to be in the mid 60’s...hope they’re right...
Have a high day...peace


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2020)

Alive and well (enough)-- Catch up later !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 27, 2020)

Checking out the BoC and this one was blocking the light of a side branch. 

Who needs fingers!  I got Blades! Nyuk nyuk nyuk


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2020)

Good morning all, That is weird about old broken feet hurt now... I just told that to bud yesterday. got thrown from a horse at 15 broke my foot and it was talking to me yesterday. that is so weird. 
Just cut bud's hair, it will be a while till he needs another, lol. 
Giggy, welcome home dude, nice to see you.
Umbra, shoot. So sorry about your ear/tooth, can you get it fixed? I hope.
I am thinking about cleaning out the closet. IF you never hear from me again, love ya.  SA, glad you are here.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 27, 2020)

Motorcycle accident years ago...broke my right arm at the elbow, shattered the wrist and broke the little bone(the radius I think it’s called) and have a piece of rebar and screws...they used to act up all the time when the weather changed...gave me a nice achy arm...they don’t bother me so much any more though...guess I just grew into it...
Stay safe back in that closet Rose!!!


----------



## novitius (Jan 27, 2020)

Hey OFC! Chopping LSD and BoC today. 
Keef, I think they were snatched. Had an open envelope in the mail Saturday. Zilch today. Maybe not though.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 27, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Corona virus up date...56 deaths from 2057 cases... 2.72% death rate so far...it has strengthened a bit the last couple day with more Chinese cities enacting travel bans. Things to take notice at...if it starts killing the medical personal treating it...accelerated infections...mutations. Being China its hard to keep accurate info.



It is getting worse. Even the regular flu virus is mutating to the point of the vaccine not doing any any good.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 27, 2020)

novitius said:


> Hey OFC! Chopping LSD and BoC today.
> Keef, I think they were snatched. Had an open envelope in the mail Saturday. Zilch today. Maybe not though.



Well if the mailman is an especially good mood in about 5 months you know who got it.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 27, 2020)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC !
> Raining and chilly in the Mudhole !--
> Put -- I thought it was funny !-- I can have 30 plants too -- Long as I don't get caught -- They catch me eventually they'll have to turn me loose and I'll get back to it !
> I learnt that from Nick !--
> ...



Honestly you should look into New Mexico.  You know my reality but, I do have a Medical cannabis card in NM & growing license.  Laws are getting even more lenient. They are preparing to pass legalized rerecreation marijuana this session. 
The heat keeps getting turned up in Texas.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 27, 2020)

Peaceful evening, Blessing's and good toking to you all this afternoon and evening.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 27, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Morning crew! Hi Rose!
> So I guess I know who DIDN'T get loudly eaten by a fisher at midnight outside my bedroom window, and is now gorging himself on the bird feeder.
> View attachment 258343
> 
> Chili for work lunches is on the stove, house smells good, trying to get motivated to mop the kitchen floors .




My eye  is so bad I thought it was deer about to be dressed. Blind left eye and use bifocals for the right.


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2020)

Combat Farming -- Not fun !-- U can have anything U want -- but U better not take it from me !-- The grow is fine !-- Me and Ole Painless-- We got this !


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 27, 2020)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. I have old man's disease, lol. Disc L3 acting up. Tooth ache has led to ear infection. Right ear throbbing. Right foot that was broken is letting me know it too is hurting.


I've  had 34 surgeries. Spine is fused c3-c5 and fused at c4-c7.  Neuropathy and atrophy is a *****. Body becomes a barometer before you know it.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 27, 2020)

Keef said:


> Combat Farming -- Not fun !-- U can have anything U want -- but U better not take it from me !-- The grow is fine !-- Me and Ole Painless-- We got this !




That's the thing besides just caring for the plants you need to protect yourself and your grow from all the wolves


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2020)

There was no blood shed -- No cops -- but there is a raggedy looking  crazy mofo over there and he WILL shoot at U !-- Won't be no more warning shots !- I can't hear too good anymore !-- On gaurd duty catch up later !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 27, 2020)

Well, the doc says that if the abnormal protein in my blood stays at the same rate of change it has been so far, I’ll die of Meyloma cancer when I’m 160 years old...of course things may change at some point and I may or may not have another motorcycle accident...or catch the corona virus...or be shot by a domestic terrorist...or......


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2020)

Who in they right mind would grow weed where a dealer used to live anyway ? -I got no sense !- I needs to get on up out this mudhole !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 27, 2020)

Probably wouldn’t be a bad idea...I potted up a few East Texas beans this morning so I’ll give’m a few days to get goin...I’ve not been having great success getting seedlings started...so I’m hoping these might be a little more robust than what I’ve been trying...or mayhaps it’s just me...got the BOC Experiment and the PH in the dirt...well coco, I think the coco coir seed starter mix I was using is just too fine and may have been suffocating those little beans so I mixed in about half coco chips which is what I’ll grow in...we’ll see how it goes this time...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 27, 2020)

Afternoon Folks...Keef ammo is too high for warning shots!...About 4:20 here and I am working this bong hard..drag up a pine knot and join me....just finished up 123 coconut caps...help to keep this old man working pain free. I just took a fresh warm one...they the best that way.


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2020)

U guys do know the work and time involved in setting up a continuous grow --1st 6 months U got expenses but no income - 1st harvest ready to jar soon - On this once a month cycle -- So now I get mean !-- Stay dahell out the Mudhole! -- Got some cloning done -- Watching this last group to make sure none hermie -- Nurse Larry and Purple Haze -- " V" ( Golden Ticket -x BOC )--  Big Pink ( Snow Desiel-x-- BBSL )--and Triple Lemon --They alive and well--- I got my girls and we need the Bat Cave !


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2020)

I was just making a point HP -- I tend to hit what I shoot at !-- This has been wild !-- My grow experience here I just consider it my tempering in fire ! - I'm a pot farmer -- I am what I am !-


----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2020)

my warning shots are head shots. If I want to hit you, it will be center mass. But if a bullet just passing your ear won't scare you, the center mass shot will.


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2020)

12 gauge !-Shoot U all over !-- I was off to the side and low !-- He went rabbit --no time to talk ! -- I didn't yell or anything just jacked one into the chamber and squeezed it off !-- Psychological warfare !-- U gotta let some live so word spreads to stay away !-


----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2020)

that's what rock salt is for, so every time he sits down, he is reminded


----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2020)

Got a bunch of stuff transplanted and the flower room is filling up. The veg room is looking less crowded and the plants are much happier.


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2020)

Well Umbra U use what U got !--  My 30 round mags for the SKS didn't come with my guns !- I think I know where they at but I can't get to them yet -- I be just fine with the gauge !-- I actually perfer a blade up close and personal and it will be no where near fair !-- but I ain't chasing U down just to cut U up !-- Papa taught me don't even let them see the blade until after they been cut !- 20 years in the OR and I know where to cut U !
-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 27, 2020)

My [email protected] cat was poopin in my recently winterized and cover cropped garden and generally messing it up...I’m hoping these bright streamers will persuade him to go elsewhere...I mean I did just recently clean out his friggin cat box in the house...


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2020)

Cool RE !- that should work 
Nov - if those seed don't get there I'll send some another way --
Carona virus is contagious before symptoms appear -- that ain't good !
They were just checking temps and the people could have it and be spreading it with no fever !-- People shouldn't panic but coming from a medical background -- This ain't good !


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2020)

Did U know the Romans used a cannabis root salve for gout ? -sore joints from old injuries and such ?-- They boiled the roots in water for a long time then strained and condensed it to a thick black goo !- -- Got to be a way too purify it or something --- Like RSO -- Everything stick to it - stain your skin -- Just makes an unholy mess -- but it was effective !
Aero roots would be clean and probably make a cleaner product -- When I start talking MMJ  U know I'm pretty high - I grows some pretty good weed !-- Anyway ( insert Fog Horn Leghorn teaching Junior here )-- I say - I say - I say boy are U listening to me ?-- Anyway I think it would be more effective in a rubbing alcohol base - with some RSO in it too !- Kind of a reconstructed whole plant extract ?
Going out on patrol !


----------



## Keef (Jan 27, 2020)

Watch yourself !-- I'm on a roll !- I'd like to make some power at the Bat Cave- power always a growers  biggest expense -
Up in the woods --Not much wind ? -- Solar expensive because of the needed battery bank - U can't mix your power with grid power in Texas like Cane can in the PNW -- Best idea that I can come up with is solar steam with a mechanical power storage device --- Use the steam to turn auto alternators - find a way to store energy that is not a battery ! --
 Maybe it just be cheaper simpler and easier to run a Generac whole house generator on moonshine ?-- Maybe just unhook from the grid all together - or use it as back up ?-- Simpler is usually more better ? - -- See how I worked that out right in front of U ?-- liqour/fuel I can do !- I keep looking for another way to produce power but I always end up back at shine for fuel --
Who woulda ever thought that when **** hits the fan it would be caused by a virus ? --
 Liqour-- fuel and weed 
 U can get what U need !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 28, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....Bad kitty!...Sounds just like a cat...oh look...he built me a nice new place to po op at. Nice cool morning here 41* and clear...beautiful show last night with a Waxing Moon @3% and Venus -Neptune as neighbors. I have one Tuna Kush that is about ready...very fast finish...flipped 12-14-19...showed sex 12-19-19...45 days....that is fastest one ever for me. I have 2 examples and the other one is not quite done yet. Dropped the next run on 25th ...still waiting for them to emerge...hopefully some will pop up today. Off for a walk and then installs/service calls...Smoke it while you got it!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 28, 2020)

Keef, the way to store power without a battery is elevation.  Pump up water to a high holding tank with a solar DC pump. Release it later for hydropower as it flows back down to the lower holding tank. 
Big, bulky, not particularly efficient, but it's very few moving parts, and it doesn't freeze in the Mudhole, so you can use it year round. You can probably find kWh calculations per foot drop in elevation, pipe diameter,  and mass of water.  
Under the rocks and stones there is water flowing.
Go harness it!


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

Morning OFC !
Ugh !- it's dark - I need more coffee --
All is quite in the mudhole !-- I'm be real today and accomplish something !-- Maybe ?
I see the need for some kind of spread sheet or something in my future with dates and notes on different varieties in the grow !-- I couldn't tell U squat about when I started something -- I felt like I didn't need that at the beach - I was wrong but that's what I thought !-- The way I was set up in bloom was 8 of my aero boxes divided into 4 groups !--- each 2 weeks apart - Plant  got 8 weeks to finish -- Cause the wheel of the rotation must roll -- Every 2 weeks a new group of my midgets were moved to bloom !-- 2 aero boxes -- Maybe 5-6---- 12 inch tall bushes in each box -- Just cranking it out -- I know this is not the best way but I learned alot and dam I had lots to choices for what to smoke -- I still want to work a rotation but I'll be setting up from scratch but I'll be bringing the grow -- It's complicated for a cripple mind - Any body got some kind of spread sheet to keep up with **** ?
Hey Stinky -- I think I'm sold on using ethenol as fuel -- I can't do a lot of hard heavy work anymore !-- but - I sure ashell can make some liqour and liqour and fuel bout the same thing to me !- I don't drink anymore but I got hooked on the process of making liqour the same way we all got hooked on the process of growing weed !
High and rambling ?--
Raining in the mudhole !
Wake and Bake -- Weed Won't smoke it's self !-- Do your duty OFC !


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

What up Umbra ?-- I only got one thing to say --- I'm breed me some mudhole weed !- Didn't really plan to but The White Indica be asking for it and any day now Snow Desiel -x- BBSL gonna open a flower !-
I'm watching him like a hawk -- I bring him back to veg at the last moment before he release pollen -- He'll continue opening flowers and releasing pollen for a week or so !- but He'll be in a seperate building than the girls !-- I collect some pollen in a paper bag and take it to The White Indica - Gonna be a big hammer !- That earthy kush terp profile  --high THC -heavy producer -- That's what I call a Hammer !
A Big Pink Hammer shouldn't be hard to find amongst the seed !

Booker T and the MGs -- Green Onions !


----------



## key2life (Jan 28, 2020)

Morning, OFC - smoking Chupacabra and trying to get motivated to go grocery shopping.  Flu is all around these parts.

Fire 'em up and have a great day!


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 28, 2020)

Morning folks.  its cold but its not raining.  Hopefully I'll get the jeep done today and back on the road.  The gas mileage my truck gets just kills me.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Good morning OFC

It is a bright and sunny morning in this part of the Sierra foothills.
I found some Na Pali Pink in a jar this morning. woo hoo!

Have a GREAT day!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2020)

Good morning all, raining pretty good here and 45 degrees. Not complaining, it could be freezing. Re, i hope that kitty green tape works. I love our animals. Aren't they just the best thing ever invented. I didn't make it to the closet yesterday, i will try again this morning. Not having a guest room makes it harder to tidy up the joint.  The kids are doing well. The woman's dad asks her for money. I never had to give my parents money, it went the other way. So she sends him 20 bucks, he a crack head too.  So we had a long talk about battered women needing to please..... Only have a month left with these kids. They should imho go get their kids and live in WA. just out of the depressed south. thanks for listening.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 28, 2020)

Good morning old stoners...Rose you gave them a great place to heal and have shown them how to live and be well...I hope they have learned some things...good for you and good for them!!!slight chance of rain this evening and then we’re heating up just a bit over a few days into the 60’s...cheers y’all...


----------



## novitius (Jan 28, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Well, it's almost lunch time here. Going to fire up some Mozzarella here in a few. My lights aren't cutting it in the 5x5. They worked great in the 2x4 but this run I'm seeing lots of larf beginning about two nodes below the colas.  I can't buy new lights right now so I am going to start mainlining and manifolding my plants. I've never done it before but maybe I can maintain an even canopy with my culture this way. I've got three people now wanting me to grow for them.... My production barely supports me . Time to get crafty I guess.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2020)

Low or high stress training really does increase the yield. It is shocking how much, especially outdoors, but indoors too.


----------



## novitius (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks Rose, I'm going to give it a go. I've got experience with lollipop and using a net, some LST. I'm mostly worried about the stress and not recognizing problems.


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

White Indica got too close to the light so I bent it over by hanging a couple clothes hangers on it !-- Why coat hangers ?-- because they were there !


----------



## novitius (Jan 28, 2020)

I used green garden tie and a gallon jug to bend over a few plants this time. Sometimes they stretch for the sun!


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

Hey Rose I don't think I'm get a NL or PH boy - I got my girls- 2 each of those!-- A Purple Mimosa - 2 Triple Lemon and  Snow Desiel -x- BBSL !
Oh dis boy getting close - 2 more days in bloom - - I don't think I wanna push it any closer ! -- letting the new girls hang out in bloom a few more days too !
I think I keep this boy for awhile !


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

As it becomes obvious that political name is finished there is A lot of Texas green wave  money sitting on the sidelines waiting to see which way the wind blows !--When it soaks in that he's finished --  I'm see if I can't shake some that money loose ?-- Bigass grow !-- lots of equipment needed !-- I wanna grow more than I can afford to grow ! - I'm need some help buying all dat **** ! -- Like I've said before -- Aim high and anywhere U land above where U started is a win !

Edit :-- Every major newspaper in Texas and every pro mmj organization know about the OFC ! -- How I know that they know ?-- Cause I told them about it !-- The plan is too come up out the Bat Cave into a warehouse one day - but I could use some help now !


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 28, 2020)

Keef said:


> There was no blood shed -- No cops -- but there is a raggedy looking  crazy mofo over there and he WILL shoot at U !-- Won't be no more warning shots !- I can't hear too good anymore !-- On gaurd duty catch up later !



I hear that.
In the Mossberg Persuader the first round is nonlethal rubber balls, then 3 rounds of pellets and last two are slugs.  I'll be even more protective once I have a permanent veg room and flower room


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 28, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Morning folks.  its cold but its not raining.  Hopefully I'll get the jeep done today and back on the road.  The gas mileage my truck gets just kills me.



Got an old V6 Chevy not a gas saver


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 28, 2020)

Keef said:


> As it becomes obvious that political name is finished there is A lot of Texas green wave  money sitting on the sidelines waiting to see which way the wind blows !--When it soaks in that he's finished --  I'm see if I can't shake some that money loose ?-- Bigass grow !-- lots of equipment needed !-- I wanna grow more than I can afford to grow ! - I'm need some help buying all dat **** ! -- Like I've said before -- Aim high and anywhere U land above where U started is a win !
> 
> Edit :-- Every major newspaper in Texas and every pro mmj organization know about the OFC ! -- How I know that they know ?-- Cause I told them about it !-- The plan is too come up out the Bat Cave into a warehouse one day - but I could use some help now !



I'm in NORML,  NORML Texas and NORML New Mexico.  In order to get the laws changed in Texas more advocates are needed


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

Good deal Padre !-- I do what I can but being a pot farmer -Kinda dicey to be an activist and a grower !
I'm a little cautious-- Texas Normal ?- Oh they know about the OFC !- I walked into a NORML Office in Corpus  and introduced them to the OFC --told them what we do and where we at  !-- I was outta there before it sank it !- Never used my name just introduced myself as Keef from the OFC ! - I can't be out there promoting myself -- but I drop a dime on Keef every chance I get !-- I know that guy!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 28, 2020)

Cooked a whole chicken into soup today in the instant pot...ain’t it fun Rose?
About a 4 lb organically grown(not exactly sure what that entails)...an onion a few chopped carrots, some celery, garlic, various spices...about an hour including start’n stop pressure times and it’s pretty good if I say so...lunch!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 28, 2020)

Afternoon Bud Makers....that sounds good on a chilly day 2RE...you done gave me a craving . 6 out of 10 are out of the soil since this morning...gave them some light and awaiting the others...Blue Steel was the front runner....followed by PK...PK is always a strong starter. I have not harvest Ms Tuna Kush yet...was late getting in..had a customer that thought they had rented a handyman for the day. Its a bit early on 4:20 but I have some Bigfoot and UFO shows to catch up on...so bong appetite it is!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2020)

Re,i love the instant pot. i just put a half a ham hock and some chicken thighs in there, it is going to turn into chicken corn chowder... with cream... oh man.   Yours was good I bet.  Good for you too. Organic chicken is oh so much better it is worth selling your home to be able to afford one.  Yes, HP, bong appetite, it is.


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't know so much about organic chicken but have ya had one raised on fermented corn ?-- They say those Brahma and Jersey Giants get pretty big --Maybe 25 lbs -- If they get that big just eating chicken scratch wait till U see some raised on fermented corn ! -- Is fermented corn Organic ?- Not that I care just wondering ?

Blueberry Chocolate?-- There's something to this !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 28, 2020)

I grew up eating chicken that was raised out back on corn and kitchen scraps...those chickens and rabbits were soma the tastiest meat I’ve eaten...amazing how much what you feed affects the flavor of the meat...I’d grow some myself if i had the room...


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

I raised some show chickens when I was young !-- White Rock meat CKNs  !- I didn't win ! - but 13th outta 285 -- I did alright ?-I made  the top 15 for the auction !--  Sold a pen of 5 for $50 each ! For a freshman in high school -- I was happy enough !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

RE - I'm looking for the Bat Cave - Gonna make sure there's room for a yard bird pen !-( and a still )-- 3 bedroom old farm house would be fine - One bedroom for bloom - one for veg and one to sleep in !-- There is also this travel trailer or as I like to call it -- Grow trailer #1-- - Where I'm looking is in the middle of nowhere !-- like maybe outside of Woodville Texas ?-or maybe not ?---Help me find something RE !-- 2 grow rooms and a CKN pen !-- Off any main road - I want a gate too or a place for one !--


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2020)

We're allowed 6 chickens. I haven't done them because of the dogs. They just going to eat them


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

Labs ?-- They would be quick work of some CKNs --feathers flying and done !


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2020)

no Rottweiler/husky and weimaraner. They catch birds in mid flight and eat them regularly


----------



## mrcane (Jan 28, 2020)

Afternoon friends, down to two chickens here haven't had an egg in months now, I don't know why I feed the bastards.
What's up, I High...girls are looking nice three weeks in flower..


----------



## mrcane (Jan 28, 2020)

Umbra do you hunt the weimaraner?
Had a Springer years ago when I lived in Montana, loved hunting birds....


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2020)

I haven't taken him hunting. But I take him for walks off leash and he's a bird dog. Very natural instinct for him. He's not super gun shy. The loud noise bothers him some. The rottie is very gun shy. Great bird dog. But she ran away when I took her hunting. 3 days before she came home. I thought she was gone for good.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 28, 2020)

Lookit those pretty flowers! Nice mrcane!


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 28, 2020)

Evening.  Harley hates guns.  Long story and I won't g into it, he ain't a hunting dog anyway.  Mrcane, your garden is looking very nice.  Jeeps not done, the seam sealer in my floorboards takes 24 hours to dry so maybe tomorrow.  Unfolded the carpet in a 30 degree garage, that was fun.  Pre-molded carpet don't like the cold but it is gonna be nice when its done.


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

Cane the hens are past thier prime -- When the egg laying slows U eat the hen and  U get some more ! - An egg farm would rotate new chickens in about every 18 months--
U can work that cabinet grow can't U ?--


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 28, 2020)

I replace my chickens every two years.  After a couple of years they quit producing as well but they do turn into decent crock pot filler!


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

I'd like a mixed bunch of different kinds of chickens-- I been thinking about looking to see if I can find a place  got like a mix and match of fertile eggs - I might want me some pheasant and some them little cornish hens --Some laying CKNs and some meat chickens -- Maybe a turkey or 2 - No ducks ! -- U need some more U find one those hens wanting to set on those eggs and raise a brood - Put a bunch of mixed fertile eggs under her and let her hatch them out -- They hatch she can be leading around all sorts sizes and shapes of babies-- even turkeys !


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 28, 2020)

Gitcha a couple of geese.  Won't be anyone sneaking into your property and you won't need fish hooks either!


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

We on the same page Nick !-- but I never raised geese -- I don't know that I've ever ate goose ?- Things gotta serve more than one purpose !-- They are loud when disturbed !
Need a CKN house with a built in work room in it !-Where U have to go into the CKN pen to get to the CKN house where they roost and lay - Have a built in central room with a  little still in it   ! - Let the geese gaurd the still !--


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2020)

I was listening to crop report and camel milk is at an all time high of $27 gal. I'm just sayin ...


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm a pot farmer not a camel jockey !-
I don't wear cowboy boots either !- 1st time bigass cow step on your foot U switch to steel toed boots too ! - I ain't one them all hat and no cows Texan !
I don't even got a cowboy hat !-- I was looking at miniature cows -- but naw to the naw -naw -naw on the dam milking !


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2020)

I can't go to the grocery store without see a few cowboy hats and boots. We got more cowboys than Texas


----------



## mrcane (Jan 28, 2020)

Camel milk ...Nice
     Keef thinking that you should keep moving north of the Texas line..Maybe Cali.? you would be right at home there...


----------



## mrcane (Jan 28, 2020)

Well, time for a Night Cap with the neighbor, usually consists of three bowls and puts one to sleep...Caio


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

It would probably be wise to do that Cane -- but -- I feel like I would be running from the prohibition fight !-- No !-- I make my stand here !-- Prohibition will end in my land  and I will  stand my ground until it does !

Been a long time crossing that bridge of sighs !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 28, 2020)

I’ve tried to convince him of that mrcane, he’s pretty hard headed though and won’t budge...


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2020)

Prohibition is all I've ever known !-- The way I see it is they just making me better !-- One day they gonna say Keef U can legally have 6 plants -- I ain't playing dat **** either so prohibition ends it changes nothing for me !-- Except it'll  put more low hanging fruit between the law and me ! -- They made me what I am !-


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 28, 2020)

I just gotta say,  "who's milkin' them camels"?


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 29, 2020)

Morning OFC...Also have to wonder....who's paying the 27 dollars a gallon(race car fuel is cheaper lol) and just what are they doing with it? Got a rainy start today...not flooding just some lite showers...but not needed...outdoor work continues to drag here with all the rain. I like the notion of NM going legal...might be a closer place to relocate to...UFO historical...2nd poorest State in the Nation...(step up being MS is poorest)....lots of room...nice weather...huge market potential in TX next door....sign me up ! Time to wake n bake and scheme on the day!


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Morning OFC--
Sprinkles in the mudhole - temp low 50s ?- Chilly to me !
HP - afore U up and move to New Mexico U should talk to the Gloman !-- He knows the place !

Texas congress back in session right after the election next year --Plenty time to get set back up and the kinks worked out ? 80% of Texas wants some kinda of MJ law change -- They still trying to figure out how dahell to tell the difference between legal hemp and illegal marijuana - They selling hemp cigarettes -- The sharks circling cause they smell blood in the water!-- These guys telling me Keef move away from there !-- Oh Hellno!-- I find my Bat Cave?-- I'm exactly where I want to be ! -- Just like when the other states ended prohibition -- They will not want outside weed coming into Texas !---This old silver fox already be in the hen house !--and Texas is a bigass hen house !


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

At one time I would have been content to grow a hundred pounds a year !-- but that was before they pissed me off in 2016 -- Now we up to 500 lbs a year !-- That ain't that much ?--I could do that !-- 500 lbs a year of the best I can do !
Wouldn't even take that much room ?--and let's not we quibbling about silly things like legal and illegal -- either way There's gonna be a HUGE market in Texas !-- I would rather be legal but this is all I know !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Keef I can tell you what 100lbs of buds looks like before harvest.
    You'll need help!
New Mexico is wide open!
I'm struggling this morning.  Must be more weather coming in.  Ugh!
Enjoy this day yall!


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Yo Gloman -- I don't remember saying anything about trimming 100 lbs of weed or more -- Ain't happening !-- Nope - Nope my contract say I don't trim !-- I teach a crew then I'm through !-- Trim that much weed ?-- I got brain damage but I ain't that  crazy ! -- It's still not that much to grow ?-- Maybe 40 lbs a month -- Small modest commercial venture !--- I wouldn't need that much help just growing it !

Edit :-- It is hurting weather for us old farts Cuz !


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

I got some cloning to do today - I should change the water in my cloner too - but - I ain't hauling water today !-- I need some cuts of the new girls -- but other than that I try to stay out the plants way and let them grow ! - but I do got my eye on that boy in bloom -- Don't need no pollen getting loose !--
He be the Son of Waldo (BBSL)-- ! -Out of - Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus - He half Snow Lotus on both sides !-- BBSL carries a pink trait --as far as potency ?- She'll melt U ! -- He's in bloom and The only girls of breeding age are the  White Indica - (WI-x- BBSL )-- his step sister several of them - - So that'll be my mudhole weed !-- A Big Pink Hammer ! -- The third generation of Texas Weed bred under prohibition   !-- Here's your middle finger !


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Daxtell (Jan 29, 2020)

It's a new day.  Smoke em if ya got em.

I'm new so I don't.  10 -12 yet weeks until smoke. Why did I want a long flower time for the first grow?

I always had the Mexican stem and leafy stuff when I was young.  Then pee tests and blood tests came out at my job.  I quit smoking.  This was in paraquat days.  I figured that if anyone would get hit with a false-positive it would be me and sure enough, it did.  Work rules let me demand a second guaranteed accurate test and I was cleared. But I was always looked at with suspicion after that.  The bosses were all Mormons and judgemental.  It kept me on the straight and narrow until I quit working, though.

Daxtell:  don't ask, don't tell, don't get too big, and don't sell. My rules for me to go by.  I live in a prohibition farm state.  I act like a sparrow and blend in.


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome home to the OFC  Dax ! -- Those long finishing sativas just take too long for me !-- No tell - No smell -- No sell !-- One day maybe they quit hunting growers !--  It would sure make life easier !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Hello OFC

Welcome Daxtell!   I used to grow that Sour Diesel.  I think it took  3 months in bloom.  I still love that strain, but hate to grow it.  Now they have faster finishing Sativa dominant hybrids that finish in 8 weeks.  Thank goodness.

Get some geese Keef.  You get a lot of meat and nothing can sneak by a goose.  The goose eggs are really super large.  As a kid we used to hard boil them and color them at Easter.  I wonder why the stores no longer sell them at Easter....   I remember my Great grandmother cooking goose.  She baked it and it was good but a bit greasy.

Nice pics Mrcane.  Thanks for sharing!

It is a beautiful sunny morning today.  No clouds in the sky.  It already feels like Spring.  

Have an AWESOME day everyone.


----------



## novitius (Jan 29, 2020)

Morning ofc! I'm liking the Mozzarella. It's mostly got a sweet taste, not as cheesy as it smells. I let the lsd and BoC live instead of chopping. They're due for water today. Should I chop or water she wait a day or two more? Would it affect the weight of the bud?


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Nov I don't know ?- Water one don't water the other and tell us your results !-- 
There's some movement on the beach house I had to sign some papers from the realtor - Don't have an firm offer yet but it looks like stuff is happening !--


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 29, 2020)

I hope that beach house sells soon Keef.
Could one of these be the bat cave?
https://www.point2homes.com/US/Real...LocationGeoId=716772&location_changed=&ajax=1
It's out there somewhere waiting for you.


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Some would but I gotta see it and Probably be between - Beaumont and  Woodville -- I don't want to have to rebuild it before moving in but somewhere in that 30,000- low 40s
East of highway 45 - Had a talk with the realtor over here - She knows what I want and what I'm do with it !- Strictly medical of course ! -- Might end up in a 3 bedroom mobile home ?-- It's more about the seclusion than location !--
It'll pay for a nicer place later -

Just keep in mind --There may be something I'm not telling U yet !-- Not lying to U just keeping it close for now !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2020)

Good morning ofc...I haven’t ventured out yet as I just got up but it looks kinda bright out there...
Burnin1, I think we’re gonna get a few days like this!!! Ain’t it grand, now if I can just get my fat @$$ to get up and do somethin...on the agenda today after coffee and a smoke...meal delivery day and then I got a ton (not quite) of recycle glass and aluminum to deal with...yes I like and drink beer...I see just one so far of those East Texas magic beans tryin to poke thru the coco...that’s good, I give’m a squirt and try to be patient...
Supposed to be smack in the middle of the 60’s Friday and Saturday...
Cheers y’all and happy hump day if your still a workin stiff...


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2020)

gardening is work too, at least the way I do it, lol


----------



## key2life (Jan 29, 2020)

Morning, er.... afternoon, OFC!  

More rain churning up out of the gulf here in Jawja today.  The wifey done gots the flu now, so prolly no grandkids visiting this weekend.  Woke up 3 am - had to smoke some Purps to nod back out on the sofa so she could sleep.  Now I got a crick in my neck!

Back on the Chupacabra today - Fire 'em up!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2020)

So in the news this morning unrelated to weed...I retired from a company that builds satellites so found this somewhat interesting...two satellites will narrowly miss colliding tonight over Pittsburg...quite high I suppose so ya don’t have to worry about falling stuff...hopefully they will miss as a collision would really make a mess....so much junk up there that it is bound to happen sooner or later...the article didn’t say how high those old satellites are, one was launch in 1967 and one in 1983...now days there are numerous dead and floating pieces of space junk up there....
https://www.space.com/satellite-near-collision-miss-over-pittsburgh.html


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Hello OFC
> 
> Welcome Daxtell!   I used to grow that Sour Diesel.  I think it took  3 months in bloom.  I still love that strain, but hate to grow it.  Now they have faster finishing Sativa dominant hybrids that finish in 8 weeks.  Thank goodness.
> 
> ...


DNA redid their east coast sour diesel with new parents, very happy with the results.


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Da swamp moving up on the property -- The rain can back on off some now - I would be pissed off if I had to paddle up outta here !-- 
RE - I've had a good germ rate with those seed--- I expect them to be up soon !-- 
I got something that came from seed out of a Mimosa bud so I know who momma is for sure - Daddy supposed or might be Double Purple Dojo - I know ain't no second rate males where it come from -- So mystery ? - Is it Purple Mimosa or what ?--In the end it may not matter !-- SHE a monster that's all I know !- We'll be seeing what she got soon enough !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome Daxtell...another prohibition grower here but in the dirty South.


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

That 1st run I ran with no added fertilizer for the whole bloom cycle -- just water  -- I was digging in one my boxes the other day and found some Tiger Bloom so I hit them with a dose !-- Oh yeah !-- They liked that !- They maybe 15 days out and bulking up nicely !


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Dam prohibition state pot  farmers-- See I'm in Colorado or one them free states-- Got me one them MMJ cards and all-- growing my legal 6 plants !-- Shame on U heathen law breaking pot farmers -- Gonna give the rest of us a bad reputation!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 29, 2020)

2RE...things are getting very interesting in orbit...there is at least 3 companies in a heated race to put up Low Earth Orbit Internet Satellite systems....these LEO systems will consist of 10 to 14 thousands satellites per system in equatorial orbits. Talk about potential space junk...they will be fuel dependent on orbit so they will be burning up regularly after end of life...Space X is leading the pack so far and is launching 60 every 2 weeks or so...they can be seen in the evening in a glowing chain that will grow in length as they are added over N America. They have made them darker now after complaints for Astronomers. Maybe 3 years ago...China did a test with an anti satellite weapon...they took down one of their old weather satellite in a show of military power. A few days later an "out of service" Russian satellite fires up...leaves its orbit and passes with in a few hundred meters of a operational Chinese weather satellite....Russia saying....we have had kill vehicles here since the 80's. If things went bad....what we enjoy here and most all celestial based communications would be gone in an afternoon.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 29, 2020)

Your right Keef...cannot trust any of those prohibition growers.


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Of course there are space based weapon systems up there -- I'm pretty sure the US hauled some titanium telephone poles up there !-- No explosives or war head on them !- Kenetic energy weapons -- Titanium pole come screaming in from space-- U better be deep ?- Some concrete gonna stop that ?- I don't think so !


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

EMP burst  wouldn't break a thing - it would just kill all electronics and computers within range !
I Wouldn't worry about the world ending in war -- Carona virus gonna kill us all long before that !- it don't even have to kill us all 10% death toll would end what is !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 29, 2020)

Yep....rods from gods...kinetic energy yield in the low kilotons....you better be extremely deep. The mini space shuttle is the emergency communications  and targeting vehicle...with loss of GPS birds we lose some of our accuracy...have to go back to Laser and LOS weapons...mini shuttle can out maneuver kill vehicles and fills in for the lost satellite....at least that is the rumors.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2020)

HP, I also used to work for a company called Globalstar...a space based phone company...worked well, tested making calls from the bottom of Grand Canyon...but it was about the size on a football with a long antenna...they finally did manage to shrink them a bit...a fleet of 52 Leo satellites that started dying right off the bat!!!there are already several fleets of Leo birds and who knows what else at those altitudes...most of the government spy sats are Leo too...it’s all crowded...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 29, 2020)

The first 40 SpaceX launched Last summer are dead already...be raining space junk for sure. I have heard of Globalstar...I think they have some Geosynchronous birds as well?


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2020)

In the 80's I was at China Lake Naval weapons Test Center working on HFL and DFL chemical lasers. They were designed as space based weapons. They worked then, can only imagine what they have now.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 29, 2020)

Israel just boasted of a new break through in Laser weaponry ...claiming it can handle anything from a small mortar round to a cruise missile for a few bucks a shot and multi targets simultaneously.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2020)

One of the operations I was involved in in 1985 was the shooting down of one of our Air Force satellites by a asat missile fired from an f15A...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 29, 2020)

I remember those test...the eagle would zoom climb to 50 grand and release the weapon...SM3 Navy missile shoots them down now off the deck of Aegis Cruisers.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 29, 2020)

That is just the capability's they choose to demonstrate...you have to wonder about the latest UFO reports form the Navy...they agree unknown craft are flying...but cannot release info due to grave concerns on National Security...sounds like it may be Earthly technology involved...exotic propulsion system maybe...my concern is we would not have to test these systems around a carrier battle group...plenty of remote areas for that....so who do they belong too....they fly in and out of some of the most contested air space in the world with impunity....better be ours.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 29, 2020)

Lit


2RedEyes said:


> HP, I also used to work for a company called Globalstar...a space based phone company...worked well, tested making calls from the bottom of Grand Canyon...but it was about the size on a football with a long antenna...they finally did manage to shrink them a bit...a fleet of 52 Leo satellites that started dying right off the bat!!!there are already several fleets of Leo birds and who knows what else at those altitudes...most of the government spy sats are Leo too...it’s all crowded...




Fort Bliss, Texas is rampant with activity. Trains covered completely and mounted troops on the train cars is strangely unsettling. Truth is ever since I flatlined during a cervical laminectomy and fusion I'm ready to die, it's living that's painful at times with my medical condition's


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2020)

My FIL was the project engineer for Aegis at RCA in the 70's. The first carnation used radar to track anything incoming and used the phalanx weapon to set up a curtain of flak, but was later refined and has the capability of striking any incoming objects.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 29, 2020)

9 out of 10 up on the next run...a Purple cake is dragging...I do not have a lot of patience's ...I may be digging soon to see if its bluffing or what lol


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Pulse Detonation engines -- donuts on a string or string of pearls -looking contrail ?-- Aurora Project- Probably the parent of the space plane -- 7,000 mph !


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

U know what would be funny ?-- Put the nuke launch codes in the hands of an idiot ?-- I know that can't happen in real life but I bet it would be ..... Dam !-- We all gonna die !-


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Got an offer on the beach house !-- I want more !  -- So the negotiations begin ?-- Dam they just started showing it !-- I might have to be a little hard headed ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2020)

Get’m keef...make’m pay!!!


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

I ain't real happy about it but I think I better accept the offer !- Not real unhappy about it either - I get what I needed !


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Realtor talked me into dropping the asking price from 239 to 229 -- They offered the 229 !-- I think it is worth more but what can I say that's what I asked ? -- I'm use my VA benefits and finance the Bat Cave anyway - Put some money in my pocket and still buy a bunch of grow lights too !


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm be needing a bat mobile !--or an old truck - An old black truck could be the bat mobile ?
14 fine high class ladies in my harem coming with me to the Bat Cave !-- Got my asking price for the house-- Gonna have money for new lights !- I'm just gonna call it a win and get up out this mudhole !


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2020)

Transplanting


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

Go get em Keef, 10k is a fair price for not having to endure any more headaches! Bat cave gonna be worth all of it.


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks Umbra a picture sometimes answers a 1,000 questions --- Some things I wanted to know are right there !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

U know U right Stinky !-- I would get something a little nicer than the bottom end of the market but being on SS --I don't want to have to explain where da money come from !-
-


----------



## novitius (Jan 29, 2020)

Congrats Keef!!


----------



## novitius (Jan 29, 2020)

Keef said:


> Thanks Umbra a picture sometimes answers a 1,000 questions --- Some things I wanted to know are right there !--


There's ur rolling tables dude


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2020)

What up yall!
My new spider light came in today!
I like it for 149.00!
Now I can spread my girlz out a little.


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

I'll take a dozen !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2020)

Keef, if your considering those spider farmer lights...one thing is the sf-2000 is not the same as two sf-1000, the 2000 has more than double the number of LED’s and perhaps some different mixing of red in there...they seem to used quality components in the leds and drivers...mine had a screw loose that would not thread back into the hole...I didn’t force it because I may move the driver out of the grow box anyway...right now I need the heat inside...there really isn’t much to them, just a stamped out flat piece of aluminum....with hangers of course...wish I had a space to hang ona those big mutha’s...


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2020)

Mine is on a track system to spread all that light out


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

Love the sf 2000s,  running 2 of them now alongside my HPS600,  plants wrote a 5 star review on Amazon under my login.
Hey Lesso where u at, here's your keto cuisine for the day; feeling a bit fluffy lately and cutting carbs again, we got us some chicken marinated in the juice from a can of artichokes , sous vide the broil with olives, and Brussels sprouts seared in duck fat n shallots.


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2020)

I did a strain a while ago. Blueberry OG x tres star dawg, it was bred by eT. Blueberry is very muted, chem dominant. Eh, it's good, but I probably won't grow it again.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2020)

Dang!
SA. , That looks amazing!


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

How many square feet of coverage can I get out one those- 2000 watts  lights ?--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2020)

The web say for veg, 3x4 and for flower, 2x4...so one of those should do two of your current aero boxes...


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Bout 2,000 watts a square yard (9 sq. ft ) ?-- I was thinking of one those 1,000 watt or 1500 - per square yard - I'm running about 600 watts now  -- Which would be best economic choice ?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2020)

The sf 4000 has a 5 x 5 footprint for flower and 6 x 6 for veg. But is about $550.


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

I was thinking -$150  lights ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2020)

SA  will you marry me? Oh never mind. That is beautiful food up there. 
I have been making so much soup i am sick of it.  Smokeumifyougotum.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2020)

I like the king 1500 I have.
It is a pink or blurple or whatever but it does a good job and runs 155 bucks


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

I would like some white LEDs for bloom -  but I probably use my pink lights in veg -- since I got'm !-- I'll probably use my cloners and grower boxes in early veg then maybe move  them to a grow medium -- Let them settle in then take them to bloom ! -- Tell U true I won't know what I'm do until I see the place !- I'll adapt to it !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

The SF2000 only runs about 250-300 watts (can't recall exactly) per 2000w HID equivalent output, so you can really cram em in there good for your equivalent coverage. Frankly, I am pretty happy running them with traditional HID side by side in the same space. I use my HID for heat which you crazy Texans don't need because y'all bleed hot sauce anyways.  Cut me, you might get maple syrup. If you're lucky. But the watts you need per unit of area is 80+% lower so you can recalculate your coverage if youre doing it on actual consumption. And they play so nice with old school lights that a gradual replacement as HID bulbs get old is quite all right!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

Rose it's been soup season since the day after thanksgiving when I got my split pea tags ; ) made so much soup this winter the warden thinks I'm poaching. Season closes in a couple weeks so stock up your freezer!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> The web say for veg, 3x4 and for flower, 2x4...so one of those should do two of your current aero boxes...


I have found this to be accurate using a 12-24" canopy gap with my non uniform plant heights lol. Guess it comes down to geometry in the end, too.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2020)

Can you pick which one is hemp?    
Front center in the plastic pot.

I have a 5gal of mash working in there too.  I'm not sure it's enough to change the Co2 levels but its warmer in the grow room so the mash won't stall out.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2020)

Hmm, I kinda figured hemp would be a little more lanky, bushy might be good for a hemp plant grown indoors...


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2020)

unless its ruderalis


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

Siberian hemp vs Indiana highway median strip rope weed lol man those things are shocking the first time you drive through there, some jack and the beanstalk ish!


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Don't be cursing on here Umbra !- I turn U in for using that "R" word  -- That's just nasty !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

Siri? What's a nine letter word for chaotic evil in plant form?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

Siberian hemp ? - Sounds indica -ish to me ?-- I need  a fast finishing high CBD indica !-- Dammit ! 
Stinky -- I was told there would be no math !-- Only number I can go by is what the light say !-- I can't measure **** !
Yo Gloman - What kinda mash ?-- Take about 3 them 5 gallon fermenters tok do much good and that would be in a sealed grow room but more CO2 is more CO2 !-- It ain't shine season yet  !- U getting an early start ? -- It's always shine season if U got a warm grow room !-- - 5 gallon buckets a good size to ferment too !


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2020)

popped some more beans, lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2020)

I finally tried the hash I made a few weeks ago...unimpressed...I just used a bunch of shake and larfy popcorn bud and I may as well have just put it in the compost pile...trim just doesn’t seem worth the trouble...or at least mine...


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2020)

RE --Just decarb and do a coconut extraction - if it's not strong enough run the oil thru a second batch of trim - - I got some experience with trim !-- and U got some **** I know about !-- I don't think U gonna have a problem with quality ! -- There wasn't a lesser cross amongst them !-- I send U seed and it comes out lesser weed that's gonna reflect badly on me !-- That's not something I'm worried about !


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2020)

my trim is worth the time to process into something. whether it's caps, tincture, hash, honey oil...


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

I watched part of the impeachment hearing today -- Dam !-- The battle of Monarch vs. Democracy -- My bullets vote democracy ! -- They  bring shame to our country and to themselves trying to install -- King political name  !-- I serve no King and I got your second amendment-- right here !- This ain't politics about how to best run our country --- We way beyond that ! -- It's about whether we throw out democracy and install a dictator !- Attempting to install a King of America - Is itself  Anti -American !

Make me sick !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 30, 2020)

umbra said:


> my trim is worth the time to process into something. whether it's caps, tincture, hash, honey oil...


... extra buttery cranberry hazlenut scones?
I didn't forget. It's on the honeydew list for this weekend. No disrespect to grandpa's recipe if I use green butter.
I'm glad grandpa isn't here to see this mess. He was tromping around northern Europe on snowshoes during wwII trying to get rid of tyrants. He'd roll in his grave to see us inviting one into the white house voluntarily.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 30, 2020)

Cleaned out the stash jar and this was hiding out in the bottom.   I just had to smoke it


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 30, 2020)

Full melt with floaties.  I guess I'll have to finish this later.  May just be able to go back to sleep with a few hits of that


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 30, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....SA that is one fine looking plate of food you made...the cold part can be proud of your skills. Keef these white LED's sure changed my veg results...plants are just healthier than with those Blurple lights...no stretch or leaf twisting and larger stem development...with the adjustable wattage they are so fine to drop to 50 watts and right down on seedlings. Coronvirus is still teaching us lessons...first they are claiming it possibly jumped from bats to snakes to humans...current version has cellular finger print of reptiles...that is a lot of jumping from very different animals. Also new cases have developed in people who have not been to China or had contact with those who had.....do not know yet how this happens. USA is now considering a complete travel ban with China and it has been declared a world wide health threat....this spread around the world in a week...infects more people in a week than SARS did in months. Only thing missing is big teeth....low death rate so far...it has shown its ability to grow wings and spread. I would at this point began avoiding unnecessary public contact...rigid hand sanitation practices...and yes mask. Not trying to be an alarmist or scare anyone...just some of the things with this one is a bit ahhh freaky..... Its that magical time...wake n bake...warning smile factory in use !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 30, 2020)

Nick that is some serious snow there...never seen that much before...thanks for sharing .


----------



## thegloman (Jan 30, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Feeling beat up again.  I'm starting to think getting old ain't that much fun!   Sheesh!  lol
Keef
This run of mash is another attempt at Geo. Washington Rhy.
5lbs corn
1.5lbs malted rhy
4lbs sugar
5gal. Water
Yeast
Last time I used this recipe it turned out pretty dang good for drinking.   I'm working on my shine skills to use for extra income as well as making extraction solvent.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 30, 2020)

Peeking in the Ladies room ...they are at day 48 since flip. That T Kush is ready...I just refuse to harvest something at 45 days...tomorrow will be 7 weeks for it and will be chopped. 2 T Kush up front....G Crack in the back... 2 PK on the R side...Tall girl is EC/NY SD, it and the T Kush are new strains for me.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 30, 2020)

Morning friends. Its 62 here, my mangos are in full bloom this morning and 8 of my 16  pineapples are on their 2nd fruiting this year. Too bad im on keto and cant can any fruit for a while lol.
 I have a day off finally! 
Going to deal with my indoor garden, go to the gym, get high and rest my back lol.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 30, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Peeking in the Ladies room ...they are at day 48 since flip. That T Kush is ready...I just refuse to harvest something at 45 days...tomorrow will be 7 weeks for it and will be chopped. 2 T Kush up front....G Crack in the back... 2 PK on the R side...Tall girl is EC/NY SD, it and the T Kush are new strains for me.
> 
> View attachment 258451
> View attachment 258452


Looks dam tasty in there!


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

Morning OFC-- ugh!-- I be back !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Good morning OFC

That looks yummy SA!

I have retired my 1000 watt and 600w  lights and ballasts for a couple King LEDs and a Giixer LED.   I may replace or add to them when I start my indoor grow in a month or two.  I can't wait for the weather to get better. My shop is too cold to grow in right now.  I grow indoors in late Feb or early March.  I start my outdoor grow around the time I harvest my indoor grow.   I am looking forward to starting this year.

Have a GREAT day everyone.


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

Feeling a little beat up  today-- Pipe is helping - Few more tokes I might be mobile ?-I'll be better - My biggest complaint is the sticky eye !-- Makes it hard to focus -- When they put the metal plates in my face they cut me in the corner of my left eye - Sometimes all is well with the eye -- sometimes it runs like tears and other times it can get dry and wants to stick together when I blink !- It doesn't hurt but it's a pain in the *** !-- Gonna have to read up on those lights -- In the mean time there's the grow -- I'm hoping some order will come up out this chaos soon !
On the 15th I'll need 6-8 midget bushes bloom ready -I might have 16 of them short fat bastids ?- Probably be running here until we close on the house and I find the new place -- Trying to come up with some kind of plan but still too many variables to the equation ?-- So run wide open like there's no tommorrow right up until it's time to move ?- then figure something ?


----------



## mrcane (Jan 30, 2020)

Morning O.F.C.    
      Burnin, just did the same thing got rid of my 600watt set up for a Mars Hydro 2000 LED...
Plants just love it, me happy....
    Keef  surprised that you haven't sold that beach house yet.
   Hope that you all have a wonderful day and stay high please....


----------



## novitius (Jan 30, 2020)

Morning OFC! Stinky you make me miss the line with your food porn. I even pulled out my resume yesterday. Then I said screw that and smoked a bowl! You have excellent presentation skills. Some of those would definitely hit the photo box. One of these nights I'll put together something pretty for you guys too. Maybe in another year when the twins are less demanding. For now I play food test every meal and just see what happens. Kinda wish I had a sous vide to use. It's be nice to float some stuff and have a perfect meal later that night. I'm burned out on the auto pot... Miss having a Hobart too. The KitchenAid is ok but not the same horsepower. Alright, I'm stoned and rambling.... I'm most craziest in the morning. Sorry guys n gals!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 30, 2020)

Got one little PH...standing tall and tryin to shake off that shell...still awaiting the others to join her...


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

Dam !--Been a long morning -- All is well !-- closing on the beach house - 15 March -- The house up on the bluff at the river is back in play !
I thought I had been divorced for a couple years-- found out I wasn't -- Am Now !-- I'm need to open another cloner !--
Sometimes U just got to follow where fate leads U ?-- Fate say -- I have provided U all U need to move up on the river and grow some river hash -- Who da flock am I to argue with that ?-- Still do my inside grow thing-- Sit on my back porch and watch the river roll by !--


----------



## thegloman (Jan 30, 2020)

Sounds like a good play to me!
Up on the bluff by a river is ideal for gorilla grows. Couple here, couple there.  I'd like to see what the NS x BBSL can do outdoors without mold being a problem.  She is truly a Monster.
Get you a little johnboat and a trolling motor. You'll be making hash by the pound!   Lol


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 30, 2020)

Im pretty sure that the Chemdog Hybrid is a girl, what do you think?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 30, 2020)

Grandson just finished his AIT for the army in Arizona, now he’s off to jump school...I thought he said Louisiana but I could be wrong...mayhaps the Carolinas...


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 30, 2020)

Keef said:


> I'm be needing a bat mobile !--or an old truck - An old black truck could be the bat mobile ?
> 14 fine high class ladies in my harem coming with me to the Bat Cave !-- Got my asking price for the house-- Gonna have money for new lights !- I'm just gonna call it a win and get up out this mudhole !



Hope we're invited to that open house party?

The  BB×BOC and the KLxBB popped so their in coir now


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

Now if I could build me some kinda of pontoon thang with an underwater fan - belted up to some above water  auto alternators ?- invert it to a.c. and run wires up to the inside grow ?-- How many alternators will give me how much power ?-- I'm need a little welder !-- 
Gloman I got another straw of those NS - x- BBSL seed !--but What's up and sexed and cloned will  have to do -- WI-x BBSL-- gonna have to be river hash !-- I need to get some more cuts rooting - They may go out late but we got long grow season !-- Indica / mostly indica will have time to finish !- Padre I'm confused about U showing the bottom of a plant about sex -- look up closer to the top - looking for those white "v" pistols !


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2020)

Padre its a girl


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

Good deal !-- My eye still sticky and not focusing well !- - Padre-- I guess U gonna need another light !-- veg and bloom and we'll get U to cloning and a continuous grow !


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

Making hash in the south !-- Bubble or dry ice ?-- If I was doing a small amount I'd do dry ice -- River hash might be larger amounts ? -- Too hot to do bubble in a cement mixer ?-- U think I could make dry ice bubble  ?
Would it be worthwhile to do an ethanol extraction after making hash ? - if U had enough ethanol seems like it would be ?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 30, 2020)

Keef
You might want to consider getting ice from the ice house in bulk.  I did it with large bags of ice from the store.  I know you got heat to deal with but several hundred pounds of bulk ice may be worth it to use the cement mixer method.   I tried the 5gal bucket thing and it just wasn't big enough for the volume I had.
 If you have a large volume of weed you're processing the alcohol wash might be worth it if you have a large filtration rig.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 30, 2020)

Afternoon Everyone... Yogurt break and early start on 4:20 ... 2RE may be he is going to Ft Benning GA...they do jump training there.


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2020)

Been cleaning along with transplanting. Found small Tupperware of Triangle kush x goji og, lol. This is good weed


----------



## thegloman (Jan 30, 2020)

Ok, at the risk of letting everyone know I'm a total moron sometimes, how do you dim the sf1000?  Is there a special dimmer for led's?


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2020)

there's a potentiometer under a plug on the power supply that adjust the leds


----------



## thegloman (Jan 30, 2020)

umbra said:


> Been cleaning along with transplanting. Found small Tupperware of Triangle kush x goji og, lol. This is good weed


Makes cleaning less of a chore when you find old forgotten goodies!
Its 4:16 and by the time I get the bong out it will Time!   4:20!
Smoke em if ya got em!


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

One thing I can promise U is I ain't trimming that much weed!-- I'm plan as if I'll end up on the river -- Got to do some cloning later anyway - 34 White Indica clones should be a good place to start ? -- Got a kayak and access to a 10 flatbottom boat - I can pick up a trolling motor or small outboard at the pawn shop !-- Gloman - So I run sugar shine all summer ?-- I can't afford everclear by the gallon ! - but --I can make it for cheap ! -- About stills I saw something the other day didn't make sense to me -- He was running thru two seperate thump kegs - -Vapor going thru one then the other !-- Why do such a thing ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2020)

fractional distillation. not so much bourbon or whiskey, but Scotch … oops too much information


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 30, 2020)

Gloman, on the SF-1000, you have to unscrew the driver as the potentiometer is on the under side and covered with a little plug....One says V adjust and one says I adjust....important to only adjust the one that says I adjust!!! The voltage needs to be 24v and is set at the factory...


----------



## thegloman (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks yall!   Sounds like a hassel.
I don't think Ill mess with it yet then.   
Keef
The extra "thump" kegs or "gin baskets"are often used to infuse fruit flavors into the vapor.   Also more water vapor condenses out of the vapor so you get higher proofs.


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm pretend that went right over my head -- when I'm looking at mason jar thump kegs --I'm not necessarily thinking lab equipment -- but that's exactly what it is !
Fractional distillation- I think vertical -- but -- 
Them 2 mason jars are a linear fractional distillation device for sure !
 !-- I'm be making ethanol for extractions so I'm thinking straight up sugar liqour ! - and might as well use a still to recover ethenol from RSO or most of it anyway !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 30, 2020)

I see while watching a couple videos about it that there are some differences in this model...the ones I have seen on the tube show only a single adjustment where mine has both a current and a voltage adjust...I haven’t changed mine either...if I want a reduce light, I usually just raise it up...good luck gman...


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2020)

There's an automated brewing equipment company that is even getting into small home stills. Tax evasion is the crime associated with making liquor, but if you never sold it and it was for personal consumption or to use it as a cleaner, does that mean it's not a crime?
Picobrew now adds PicoStill, lol.
https://www.picobrew.com/Store/products/picostill


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 30, 2020)

I don't see sex on that plant padre. Umbra is better.


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Thanks yall!   Sounds like a hassel.
> I don't think Ill mess with it yet then.
> Keef
> The extra "thump" kegs or "gin baskets"are often used to infuse fruit flavors into the vapor.   Also more water vapor condenses out of the vapor so you get higher proofs.


I just cut up some fruit and put it in the mason jar, then fill with 190, then temper it down a might to 120 to 140


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

3 each in the cloner 
Lemon
SD-x- BBSL 
"V"-- ( golden ticket-x BOC)

I'll take NL and PH tomorrow !
One more to show - Purple Mimosa - pretty sure she's a girl !- just need overwhelming evidence before I clone her !-- That's it for the mudhole !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

5lbs fruit couple pounds of sugar-- my yeast --ferment in the grow room till it is dry-- put it in the freezer overnight -- stab a hole in that frozen  5 gallon bucket of ice next day and pour out my fruit brandy - I 'll do that to my sugar liqour then distill the condensed alcohol in the  mash -- bigger return per run !


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

Other Keef pushing the envelope with that boy !-- Oh he close !-- Do U feel lucky Punk ?-- -- 1 more day and he go back to veg ! -- (WI-x- BBSL)-x- (SD-x-BBSL)-- Mudhole weed !-- It will be able to hold it's own - probably something to be proud of too  !-- Gonna be a Big Pink Hammer !-- The pink will be there-- probably common among the seed -- I'll find it !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks 2RE
I'm gonna leave it alone.  Was thinking about using it part time in veg box but I think Ill just get another light for it.

Distilling alcohol is encouraged as alternate fuel in some states and perfectly legal (for personal use) while other states will lock you up for even owning unregistered still components.
Its all about the Benjamin's!


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

Texas ?-- Let me guess ?-- So that means I should make a still look like something it's not ?-- Then put it right out there in front of God and everybody !-- This gonna take some thought !-- Make it look like a junk car ? -- It can be done !--Maybe an  old truck with a big  tank built into the bed ?- They used to use it to transport some kind of fluid around at the oil field-- I'm restore it one day !


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 30, 2020)

Keef said:


> Good deal !-- My eye still sticky and not focusing well !- - Padre-- I guess U gonna need another light !-- veg and bloom and we'll get U to cloning and a continuous grow !



Oh definitely. I'm thinking T5 might be least expensive for veg or flower?  What do you guys think


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 30, 2020)

Keef said:


> Texas ?-- Let me guess ?-- So that means I should make a still look like something it's not ?-- Then put it right out there in front of God and everybody !-- This gonna take some thought !-- Make it look like a junk car ? -- It can be done !--Maybe an  old truck with a big  tank built into the bed ?- They used to use it to transport some kind of fluid around at the oil field-- I'm restore it one day !



Sounds like you got all figured out.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 30, 2020)

umbra said:


> Padre its a girl



Proud daddy. Now setup continuous flower and make clones.


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 30, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Ok, at the risk of letting everyone know I'm a total moron sometimes, how do you dim the sf1000?  Is there a special dimmer for led's?



If it's like the Mars, the driver it has a little hole on top covered by a little plastic plug. 
Put a thin flathead screwdriver (type for glasses), in the hole and turn it to adjust.


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2020)

Keef, what are you smoking?


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

Is this that place tbey call "Too High" ?-- Looks familiar !- Don't stand up !-- 
HP --What's this thing Oumuamua ? --Seems like something right up your alley ?
Wanna see me shot fire out my fingertips ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

Some weed Umbra !- Good weed too !


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

(AK-x- BBSL)-x- BB ! -- I'm keeping this one !


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

Those  WI -x- BBSL clones in bloom ? - 
Dam !-- they white already  !- 2 weeks out !


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

Umbra U worried I might draw unwanted attention to myself  talking about making ethenol even if it's for extractions -?-- 1st of all -- I got a Traumatic Brain Injury -- I wouldn't believe a word I say !-- Might be true ?-- Maybe not ?- I can't really remember ?-- Would U take the word of the brain damaged as fact ?-- Next thing U know he be acting like he a pot farmer or such ?-- He crazy-- totally unreliable as a witness to anything ! --2nd point ?--Want a toke ?-This will rock your world !


----------



## Keef (Jan 30, 2020)

34 spot cloner -- 14 girls from different tribes in the harem !- -- I need a bigger cloner - can't get but bout 2 cuts of each in that cloner - Looks kinda like a weed store - in a box !-- I mighta accidentally went a wee bit over the legal plant limit ? -- We was bad Other Keef !- ( not only is he brain damaged - he got a split personality too )


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2020)

Got my Burpees seed catalog today...they got hops in there but no weed seed...not even hemp seed...mayhaps one day...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 31, 2020)

Morning OFC...Fine morning here... 45* and heading to 60*...slight warm up as High pressure approaches from the West. 





Keef said:


> HP --What's this thing Oumuamua ? --Seems like something right up your alley ?


   It was the first Interstellar object we have detected in our solar system....it has some strange characteristics about it and thought to be an "alien probe" of some sorts by many in the Science community. It came into our system in a weird approach...and accelerated as it left and its speed was greater then most observed natural objects. Looking at our system as a flat plane it made a sharp check mark after it passed the Sun in a change of direction...no communication transmissions were detected from it.

Wake n Bake is in order...busy work day here so off I go...Peace ya'll.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

Morning OFC-- Ugh !-- I wish I would been easier on my body thru the years !-- It be getting some pay back on me today  !
This gonna have to be an extended Wake and Bake !

HP -- U saying it's a scout ship from Planet 9 ?-- I just hope it didn't seed our atmosphere with any kind of deadly bacteria or virus !-- Uh-Oh ?-- Maybe just thin the herd some ?-- Couldn't be one those things like when the churh passed out Small Pox tainted blankets to the America Indians ? --and ---They God cleansed the land !- So they could claim it as thier own ?- No offense Padre ! - Just history !

I'm have some more coffee and smoke some dat **** made me crazy last night !-- We all gonna die ?-- Then I'm die high !-- Come get U some !--U slimy grey space alien mofo !--
Picture Mickey Mouse defiantly holding up a middle finger as a mighty eagle swoops in for the kill !
The Last Act of Defiance !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 31, 2020)

It came from another star system...planet 9 would be from this system...the word Oumuamua means scout by chance...Polynesian . No tellin ...may be just a rock.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 31, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Ok, at the risk of letting everyone know I'm a total moron sometimes, how do you dim the sf1000?  Is there a special dimmer for led's?


I wouldn't mess with the dimmer. That plastic knob is not very sturdy....if it breaks your driver will be stuck at dim. If possible just raise it a bit if its too intense.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 31, 2020)

Good morning yall!   Weather man says Snow and freezing. rain today.   I sure wish I could play snow bird now.   
    I have a couple girlz that seem to be confused.  I'm running lights on 24/7 to convince them to veg but they being stubborn.
Soon as all my clones have roots I'm planning on flipping the lights back to flower so I guess it don't matter much. I was just hoping to get a little more size to them.
So far only Frank's Gift has rooted in the clone box.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

Give me another hit of that?--- Loosening up some !-- Outside our solar system ?-- The old writings say the planet of crossing or planet 9 - Makes a 3600 year orbital cycle around our sun then swings deep into space way out beyond the known planets --Loops around a dead star - making our solar system a binary system - Then comes back around to swing around our sun then back out !-- The cycle is called 1 Shar !- Last time world wide civilization collapsed was about 1700 BC -


----------



## Daxtell (Jan 31, 2020)

Good morning OFC.  My daughters dog got me up at 4am to pee.  Now, the grand kids are waking and moping around.  In five minutes they will be awake and full of play.

I played yesterday with some old fan leaf thinning trim.  Trimmings have been around long enough to be cured.  I was curious of the taste and fired up the Raspberry Cough trim.  I didn't detect any raspberry but there was a pleasant skunk/earth/diesel undertone with a verrrry smooth smoke.  I'm curious as to how the flavors develop after blooming.  Does age of the plant develop different flavors from early / mid / later harvest?

I have two AK 48s in veg that are getting stretchy.  I need a bigger led, in the 150/250 true watt range. That white light mentioned sounds interesting.  I will be looking that up.   I have 4 more RC clones in veg in another tub.  It was my first cloning try.  I need more practise.

I ordered some Blue Dream seeds from the Netherlands.  Prices are reasonable and I am happy so far with their product.   I always have been leary of using a credit card for that so I will be mailing money today. 

I am almost finished switching my plants over to a perpetual grow in bio buckets.  I am tight with height, my basement isn't very tall.  I used a higher capacity pump to give my plants a pressure spray to oxygenate the water instead of a 1 ft waterfall.  The return drain lines still have a 7-9 inch drop.  I hope it works out.  I want the freedom to take off on vacations and still have plants growing when I get back.  We like camping, hiking and kayaking.  Every square inch of my state has been plowed under for crops, so we need to travel to get away.   


  Ten weeks until flower


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

High OFC !-- My veg is chaos - about 75% Aero and 25% dirt !-- I'm on foot so I have to get people to pick up supplies or whatever for me  !-- I got low headroom in bloom - Bloom has 2 parts to it half will be ready in a couple weeks the other half is a month behind them - I need some dirt so I can transfer some aero plants into dirt before I move them to bloom -- Clock's ticking and I got no acceptable dirt -- I 'm hope 2 weeks to settled into the dirt before going to bloom -- I need some patience!-- Screw some patience !--I need some good dirt ! -- I got the plants to fill bloom totally up at once -- Getting jammed by dirt !--I'll have my car back soon but that ain't helping the now !

Hey Dax -- I run aero in those big black and yellow totes--
Submerged pump - shoot straight up thru PVC manifold with micro sprayers then falls back down for another trip -
I run an aquarium air pump to a stone in the box - I figure the spray should oxygenated the water but I use the air pump to move fresh air thru the boxes -- Works well for me !


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 31, 2020)

PadrePuff said:


> Oh definitely. I'm thinking T5 might be least expensive for veg or flower? What do you guys think


High Output T5s work well for veg.  I used to use them about 10 years ago.   I had 6 light fixture that I have since retired and given away.  I even changed the bulbs out and flowered with that fixture once or twice.  Make sure you get the HO T5s and not the ones they sell in the home improvement stores if you get them.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

Dax-- The terp profile -( smell and taste )-- Will develop to it's best potential with some time in a jar- After the weed has air dried - it goes into jars -- There's weed -- And there's jar aged weed -- Not the same !-


----------



## novitius (Jan 31, 2020)

Morning OFC.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2020)

Good morning old stoners...I see sunlight on the inside of my window shades...guess I’ll go out and have a look...
Keef, two of the Texas magic beans are up, both PH...still awaiting the BOC...


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

Nov - I'm get U some seed !- give me a little while then we try it another way !-- It's a personal challenge!-- They say I can't get them thru -- I'm saying I can !


----------



## notthecops (Jan 31, 2020)

Wow this sure is an active thread! How do I catch up on all 1300 pages


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

RE --Seed can get stubborn in the winter - U should have enough start plenty ! -- Don't forget what that is - It's marked PH - but I can't write well as U can see !-- What U got there is Rose's Purple Haze bred to my Black Berry Snow Lotus - Then finished with Umbra's Blueberry -- ( BBx-BPU)- --Never been grown before !-- Somewhere in those PH seed is a plant that will make sparkly  purple bud and be blueberry !- and it will be most potent !

Notthecops -- Welcome to the OFC!- U don't have to be a senior to hang out here !-- I guess U don't know ?-- This is part 2 - There's another ?  2,000 pages or so in part 1 !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

RE - I used a BOC male -- I don't have any pure BOC left -- What U calling BOC -- Is Blueberry Chocolate - One of Umbra's blueberries - GDP-X-BPU with a BOC dad !- I have a girl and have run her once - No way to tell U what to expect except it will be good and a heavy producer !- It may turn out with an unexpected terp profile ! - There's all sorts of possibilities !


----------



## Daxtell (Jan 31, 2020)

Keef said:


> High OFC !-- My veg is chaos - about 75% Aero and 25% dirt !-- I'm on foot so I have to get people to pick up supplies or whatever for me  !-- I got low headroom in bloom - Bloom has 2 parts to it half will be ready in a couple weeks the other half is a month behind them - I need some dirt so I can transfer some aero plants into dirt before I move them to bloom -- Clock's ticking and I got no acceptable dirt -- I 'm hope 2 weeks to settled into the dirt before going to bloom -- I need some patience!-- Screw some patience !--I need some good dirt ! -- I got the plants to fill bloom totally up at once -- Getting jammed by dirt !--I'll have my car back soon but that ain't helping the now !
> 
> Hey Dax -- I run aero in those big black and yellow totes--
> Submerged pump - shoot straight up thru PVC manifold with micro sprayers then falls back down for another trip -
> I run an aquarium air pump to a stone in the box - I figure the spray should oxygenated the water but I use the air pump to move fresh air thru the boxes -- Works well for me !



Hey Keef, Sorry that I'm not close enough to help with your transport troubles.  Good Luck is all I can offer.

I'm still running Air Stones too. I greatly simplified my life by having main reservoirs.  I didn't trust aero micro sprayers to not plug.  My air stones plugged after two weeks giving me a bout of root rot in my first grow.  I'm in grow 1, 2 & 3 now.  You have me the inspiration, Keef.  Thanks for that.  I used Pex and a Pex manifold for feed lines.  Pex allowed me to pressurize and powerspray into the root totes.  This ensures both circulation and a huge amount of oxygen to roots.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm good Dax !--Things are looking up -- Thanks !-- Aero without a filter will drive U crazy with plugged micro sprayers - Keep an eye on your res temp !- too hot and U got problems - more water in your res will lower that temp !-- probably no problem in winter but keep an eye on temp come summer !


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

Maybe one day soon-- Say in January 2021 ?-- They might say-- Keef U can legally grow 6 plants -- I will be grateful and all - I be dragging 6 -- 6 foot tall sativas out the grow room in spring but that other part of the grow ?--  I'm do what I want -- U trained me to be what I am -- Looks like I might survive prohibition ?- If I survived Prohibition what is my motivation again to do what U say ?


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2020)

$1000 per plant fines might work like here in Cali. Nobody going to jail, but it could hurt you for sure.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 31, 2020)

Keef said:


> Maybe one day soon-- Say in January 2021 ?-- They might say-- Keef U can legally grow 6 plants -- I will be grateful and all - I be dragging 6 -- 6 foot tall sativas out the grow room in spring but that other part of the grow ?--  I'm do what I want -- U trained me to be what I am -- Looks like I might survive prohibition ?- If I survived Prohibition what is my motivation again to do what U say ?


For me, the motivation was to be left alone and Not go back to prison.  I'm well over the 3 strike rule.
Getting caught with more than legal count would be extremely expensive in fines, but Not prison.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

River hash -- I don't know nothing bout them plants - They not mine but I thought hemp was legal ?-- What's the problem ?-- I hope to go from the Bat Cave to a legal warehouse one day !--  Until then I do my best to not get caught ! --


----------



## novitius (Jan 31, 2020)

Keef said:


> Nov - I'm get U some seed !- give me a little while then we try it another way !-- It's a personal challenge!-- They say I can't get them thru -- I'm saying I can !



We can hold off on that for sure. I'm feeling a lot of bad juju lately. Things going to get tough. I'm just not sure which way it's going to be.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

Cool Nov !-- When U comfortable -- 

For now -- My defense is -- U better back your happyass right on up outta this mudhole -- U might have the Caronavirus--U not getting close enough to give it to me !-- Get on outta here-- don't make me shoot U !


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2020)

It's coronavirus, not caronavirus


----------



## thegloman (Jan 31, 2020)

So I felt like my cloner box was going kind of slow. I only had 1 cut with roots yesterday.  I added EM-1 to the water and checked again today.  Now I have 4 clones with roots.  Hmmmm, note to self.  EM-1 is good for clones too!


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 31, 2020)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC-- Ugh !-- I wish I would been easier on my body thru the years !-- It be getting some pay back on me today  !
> This gonna have to be an extended Wake and Bake !
> 
> HP -- U saying it's a scout ship from Planet 9 ?-- I just hope it didn't seed our atmosphere with any kind of deadly bacteria or virus !-- Uh-Oh ?-- Maybe just thin the herd some ?-- Couldn't be one those things like when the churh passed out Small Pox tainted blankets to the America Indians ? --and ---They God cleansed the land !- So they could claim it as thier own ?- No offense Padre ! - Just history !
> ...


No offense to me the Government did that as well as steal the land. I'm literally 45% Native American


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 31, 2020)

Keef said:


> River hash -- I don't know nothing bout them plants - They not mine but I thought hemp was legal ?-- What's the problem ?-- I hope to go from the Bat Cave to a legal warehouse one day !--  Until then I do my best to not get caught ! --



 I thought it they were heirloom tomatoes. No wonder it smells funny


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2020)

Seems like putemback, done went on back...did somebody offend?lol
Haven’t seen that Cinister1 round of late either...guess we come and we go...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 31, 2020)

How DDDDy...mini Pearl style....Another day ready for the yesterday book...don't know about y'all...but my yesterday book is way fatter than my tomorrow book. Hard to find rock stars for OFC ...maybe they will drop by again. Welcome to notthecops...grab a peg and jump in where you can. was supposed to hit close to 60* with a bit of sun....never happened...weatherman/woman was wrong 49* and cloudy all day...here's the kidney punch...stormy Tuesday into Wednesday ...with waves of rain from a slow moving system...we do not need waves of rain. Close enough here to 4:20 and I am loading up...dug the Blueberry jar out and put on a happy smile now.


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Seems like putemback, done went on back...did somebody offend?lol
> Haven’t seen that Cinister1 round of late either...guess we come and we go...


I was just thinking the same thing about both, lol. I have no idea, but maybe a political rant offended him.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

HP -- So we got a storm coming !- I can feel it in my face !- Feels like tornado weather !-- Pressure in my face gonna  make me crazy and want to throw tornados round and such --If I could do such a thing !-- Make me get my CKN Bones out !


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 31, 2020)

You got it buddy...13.2 inches here for the month...just what we need is another slow moving rain maker...geezz.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

It would take a most powerful Bokor to sling tornados around !-- 
So my face gonna build pressure right up until the pressure stabilize !-- Make me crazy ! I better get my heat pack out for my face--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2020)

We’re just starting to fall behind on rainfall out here...we’ll, we are behind but not by a great amount if we get some more...
Quite a bit of water stored in north state reservoirs though so we should be good unless we get a get wet Sierra rain and melt of the snowpack all of a sudden like...then it’s floodsville down here...
I have two grow boxes now though they are both pretty small...in the newer and smaller one I have some stuff growing that I’m trying to keep 100% organic...I built what I hope will become a living soil as an experiment...I’m feeding teas and various minerals and organic plant matter as topper...not a lot yet as the plants are still seedlings...a few days ago I almost pulled them as they were looking very sad...I was finally able to get them some air movement and ventilation and they are lookin much more healthy and just bigger...the plant that is planted in the pot will probably go away in favor of one of the others as it was damaged very early on and is struggling the most...not much to look at yet but.......
I’m getting the older bigger box ready for another run in the coco chips though I’m switching out the nutes...this run I’m gonna try this floraflex two part thing...though I’m hoping to expand this cab to total organic next run if I’m successful in the small cab....we’ll see...this will be the Texas magic beans....


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 31, 2020)

umbra said:


> I was just thinking the same thing about both, lol. I have no idea, but maybe a political rant offended him.



No @Keef said the Church gave the Native American's blankets with smallpox and he hoped it didn't offend me. I said it  didn't the Government did the same thing and I'm 45% Native American.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

Crossed wires here ! - Padre -- U don't have enough 411 ! -- What Umbra said had nothing to do with U !-- It was about something else !--


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 31, 2020)

Keef said:


> Crossed wires here ! - Padre -- U don't have enough 411 ! -- What Umbra said had nothing to do with U !-- It was about something else !--




Ok sorry just wanted to quash it in case it was. Carry on nothing to see here then. Sorry guys.


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

Had to Do some sorting in veg - I got a 34 spot cloner and 3 -- 8 spot aero grower boxes working in veg   -- I got PH -- Nurse Larry and that Purple Mimosa monster showing female -- I've managed to empty some holes in the cloner and I gotta save room for that boy !-- I got 10 empty spots -- So 3 cuts each and one for the boy !- I clone him after after I breed him to that White Indica -- I got plans for him for later !-- It may be chaos but my hoxes working pretty good !-- I'm have to build me a better light hanger for that lowass bloom - Try to buy me a little more head room - in case I have to bloom in my boxes !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

My bloom is the size of bunk beds - Took out the bottom bunk and up to the bottom of the top bunk is what I got ! Lights hanging from bottom of top bunk !-- I can work it because I got experience growing midgets !- - got it split in  half and one half a month behind the other half !- I was running about 6 plants per half - Gonna try to cram as many as I can in there on the 15th !- If I can get some dam dirt ?--Don't make me throw a fit for some FFOF !--


----------



## Keef (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm  a water farmer but that don't mean I can't do dirt !
One day maybe I tell U the story of the time I was posting at this other site under the name -- Budica !-- I found out --no matter what name I post under -- I can piss some people off ! -- We was watching to make sure that dam Keef didn't come around trying to start some **** !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 31, 2020)

PadrePuff said:


> No @Keef said the Church gave the Native American's blankets with smallpox and he hoped it didn't offend me. I said it  didn't the Government did the same thing and I'm 45% Native American.


I grew up in the town named after the British slimeball Lord who started the whole blanket thing. Dirty colonialist business. Anything's justifiable to advance the basest Imperialist urges of the Crown, right? Smallpox blankets in Massachusetts,  opium in India. Subjugate the locals by any means necessary, ethics be damned, right? The sins of our forefathers are something we shouldn't let divide us hundreds of years later when we should be working together as neighbors brought together by mutual history, and make it right.
For starters it would be good to see Amherst renamed. That piece of overdeveloped, yuppie infested swampland would do well to reject Lord Jeff as its secular patron saint.  It wouldn't be much more than symbolic,  but it's time.I'm


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

Ugh !-- 2 in the AM - Woke up cold and hurting -Turned the heater on and packed a pipe -
We all immigrants --My people been here long time --- I'm proud of some the things the family has done and some not so much -- A distant cousin did the research and genealogy and wrote a book about the history of the family - The 1st of us got here before it was a country --the first born here was Julius Caesar White -- 1779  --We fought in every war or conflict since Lexington ! -- Both sides in the civil war !--
The family received a Spanish land grant in Texas before it was a state -- I was impressed by the history in that  book and began to wonder what they would say about me when I was gone ?- I would like to live up to one sentence !-
- He was a good and just man ! --
 I ain't always been able to live up to that but I try more as I've aged  !-- I can't go back and fix the past and undo things like Slavery --The Trail of Tears -- Andersonville --and other injustices - All I can do is acknowledge the past and try to be the best person I can !-- That includes standing up for what's right  and not quietly going along to get along !- Sometimes speaking up is all U can do !

Edit : -- This is good weed !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi keef, I’m still up too...my family got here maybe 150 yrs ago...I actually own a handwritten letter, not sure if it was actually written by the narrator but it is the story of some of my European ancestors trip...from England on my dads side and Germany on my moms...not much info on when my mothers family got here but grandpa raised hogs and the corn he fed them and made some dam fine sausage...grandad on my dads side landed in Missouri and was a dairy farmer raising food for cows...how did I end up in California...guess I can thank my dad...


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

Morning RE -- Making me some coffee - I give up on sleep for awhile !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

I left Texas several times but fate always sends me back !
I finally just gave up !- I'm about an hour from where I was born !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 1, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Family history...hmmm...research claims we had 3 sides here before 1776...one Irish connection arrived during 1840's...potato famine migration most likely. My Sir name is on ship registers from Jamestown Trading Company...been here a while...record keeper for the King...other version of the name is a farmer....we tended the fields...and the name is also a root of the word Sheriff. History...is just that ...History!...We can only change it by setting an example for the future...at one time or another...every Race or Culture has been abused,enslaved or had Genocide committed against them...there is no worse than another tag...those who wish to add such a tag have sinister agenda's. Personally I will not be held responsible for History...prefer to create my own version. Keef it is amazing how Home draws you back....some never call anywhere home...others cannot leave home. My family has strong home body traits...my Sisters are live and die in a 100 meter radius folks lol....me I have moved around some but settled within 60 miles of home. I've talked my dime up and off for the walk...Peace ya'll


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 1, 2020)

Forgot to mention...Life expectancy is up in the US a point or so, it had been declining...Cancer and Drug over doses have fallen...anybody smell cannabis in the room??


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

I see U HP !- Morning to U !--
What U want out of life ain't always what U get but not getting what U wanted is not always a failure on your part!- Sometimes fate got other plans for U -- There I was 45 years old planning out my retirement - Then I fell !- Those dreams died face down on that concrete floor !-- My mind "went thru some things"-- for a few years after that !-- Memories that ain't mine  but are -  The way my mind worked after it put it's self back together is something  hard to explain !-- On one level I understand that my brain chemistry changed but that is an over simplied way to explain it - The brain is the hardware and the mind is the software of the body !- Here I am with a heat pack on my face trying to figure out how to explain what a natural witch is --when I don't even understand it myself -- Sad part is crippled as I am if  I could go back and  have my mind back the way it was before the fall ?-- I'd choose the way it is now everytime !- So much I don't understand and so much I shouldn't but do !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 1, 2020)

You nailed it bud...only you can see through your eyes...Have you ever read the instances of blows to the head giving people new ability's they never had before?....Some are very interesting...musical talents...higher levels of understanding....rapid learning of a new language....just some I have read up on. Just this experience we have on OFC of sharing ideals and beliefs is a very positive experience...tis why I hit "like" on every post.... we may not agree with all ideals...but they all have good in them. If nothing else it exercises the grey matter. ( I'm British so I spell grey their way...lmao)


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

Yeah HP -- They call it " idiot/ savant "- The mindbender said I have some of those traits -- I have real trouble with some simple things that sound absurd to some !- - I have an extremely hard time talking on a telephone - I text or e-mail -- I do not even look at my voicemail ! - The other part of the idiot/savant thing --I can't explain !-- It just is !

I'm be here at least until mid March- Been beating my head against the wall about this low head room bloom -- Can't bloom in my aero boxes I got a mother bush in bloom need to bloom to tall to fit !-- At harvest around the 15th - I'm do the simple thing that will solve my problem !- I'm remove that top bunk and give me plenty head room - Then I can run the mother and a couple my boxes next cycle -- I'll just remove it in a way I can put it back !


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

I use my oracles to help organize my thoughts sometime -- I read the  book of Thoth ( Tarot Cards) - and cast my Rune Stones -- I'm also familiar with the 5 coins of the I-Ching --


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 1, 2020)

All of a sudden our verbal exchanges seems out of date to me...works fine in a limited culture...so much information now we need to be able to have ideal exchanges with just thoughts...takes a life time of learning to achieve awareness...needs to be programmed before birth...maybe the next upgrade we get will take care of it...I hate voice communications as well ...really prefer text . Cool....I have never dabbled in the Mystics.. I did meet a young woman once who did....she seemed to have something there...most of the high points in my card reading were accurate...she could all so focus static or some force that would cause hair to stand and nerve spasms in the arm and hands ...I experienced it....one of the few things I can put a physical report to.


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

You've probably heard me use the word -- "Bokor" ?--It's not really accurate but it's the closest word to describe my mind and I ain't out to prove **** to nobody !- It don't matter to me if someone believes it or not !-- 
Bokor --Independent  Voodoo priest -- Said to work with both hands -- good or bad !- Every Bokor is a voodoo priest but not every priest is a Bokor ! -- I got no interest in voodoo or christianity !


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

Focused energy or something make your hair stand on end ?-- No dude !-- She was sitting there flipping switches in your mind !--What U believe can over come what really is !-- Impressed U no doubt !-- Things ain't always what they seem !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 1, 2020)

I believe it...My experience....when in about the 5th grade 10 yo range maybe...a fad went through school...you would bend over...take 10 deep breaths and the strongest guy in the class would bear hug you from behind and squeeze chest very hard ( no comment on chest squeezer identity)...yes it was  guy thing...girls way to smart to do that. One day a guy that had failed a couple grades offered to squeeze me...I had doubts he was strong enough ...but I did the 10 breaths and he applied the squeeze...out I went....your out 10 seconds maybe ...during that brief period my brain experience or showed me 3 full life times...all mine...from beginning to end. I to this day remember them all very vividly and none correspond to my current endeavors...alternate time lines...previous life times... or just the imaginative power of our great brains...I can draw experience from them even...I do not have a good answer for it....(Sidebar story...one of those assistance principles caught us shortly after that experience...he did a factory reset on our hind parts...thus ending our O2 deprivation experiments.)


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 1, 2020)

Possible...my mind is hard to deceive with words.... I never believe the illusionist. But it did involve a pretty girl...so all bets are off on this one!


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 1, 2020)

Good morning OFC.  Just came in with the dog.  It was warmer yesterday barely melting some snow.  Everywhere we walked as glazed with black ice.  I usually hate winters but this year seems ok.  I'm guessing thats because of growing under bright lights.  SAD usually gets me about this time of year.

We're watching the grandkids and dog while the kids are gone.  I'm looking forward to them going back home and getting back to a schedule.  I'll need that.  I put in a job application on a whim and am now going to be an 'enumerator' for the government.  It's government speak for being a census taker.  It's supposed to last 8 weeks. Then I can be independent again.  We've been volunteering at the grandkids school helping teach kids to read.  It's our way to give back in something that's important to us.  I have always been nerd leaning.  I have to be extremely stealthy about growing.  Getting in trouble with growing would get me kicked out of volunteering for kids.  We live in an area that has low income housing.  They really need the extra help and make the biggest strides because of our efforts.  My job will stop that for a couple months. This years 'crop' of kids are doing well.  They can all read now so a little time away won't hurt them.

I'm writing a lot.  I read 1300 pages of the thread so I got a glimpse of everyone, but no one knows me yet.  I hear kids running to the bathroom.  Lol. Time to go.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi Daxtell...its all good here...take care with the SAD...hopefully Spring will be around in your part soon. Drop in often.


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Feb 1, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Late wake for me but I'm still baked from too many caps before bed.  
Well I checked the clones again and now there is 6 of 7 with roots.  OL hasn't shown any yet so I'm going to take a couple more cuts and flip the lights back to 12hr.
Nursery box is up n running with the clones on 24hr mini cfl
Light cycle.  
Hey there Daxtell!
Yeah we still have icy snow everywhere too.  The rain melted a lot of it but my drive is still a PITA.
My grandkids are grown.  No pitter patter of little feet for me.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 1, 2020)

Morning, toots!
I'm catching up on the overnight  OFC posts and y'alls a bunch of wise and philosophical night owls! This is why MP is my favorite place on the internets. I love you guys.


----------



## novitius (Feb 1, 2020)

Keef said:


> He was a good and just man !



Already there Keef. Stay the course dude.


----------



## novitius (Feb 1, 2020)

Morning ofc. I'm waiting on the grow shop to open. Reading back through the overnight, I'll be back to weigh in on that! It's chilly but only around 30. Picking up extra parts and dry nutes. 
 I should be using em1?


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

Back up !-- I might live ?-- Face pressure is better !-- Puffy around the left eye but I been worse !-- The grow is pretty much taken care of - Get my cuts from those last few girls !-- I like it when I have nothing from seed growing -- Every thing be female -- Except Ole Leroy !- Son of Waldo --outta Snow Desiel !-- He be back in veg any day now !-- When I get a rooted clone from him I throw the big piece out !-


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 1, 2020)

Morning OFC
Drinking my first pot of coffee infused with MMJ. Black and twice baked as I will be soon.


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

Nov -- Yes Cuz U need EM1 !-- I divide my grow experience into 2 parts - Before and after using EM1 !-- I'm not sure how it works but I like it !

Dax-- Dude that be too much to read !- Dam!-- too much for me anyway !

Padre  -- good deal -- A regular oral dose and you'll hurt less


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

yes EM1= success


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

Hey Umbra -- I can't read it's smudged -- Larry OG-x- ????- OG-- U remember what that could be ?
Don't look at me like that !-- I have a problem !--and --half dozen grape crosses I've never grown and a bunch of other **** !-- Not yet-- but U know me ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

Getting ready for Superbowl


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

Keef said:


> Hey Umbra -- I can't read it's smudged -- Larry OG-x- ????- OG-- U remember what that could be ?
> Don't look at me like that !-- I have a problem !--and --half dozen grape crosses I've never grown and a bunch of other **** !-- Not yet-- but U know me ?


skywalker og maybe


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

King Louis OG


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

True OG maybe. I've only worked a couple of OG's


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

Had to go see !
Looked at the back side of the paper  - Looks like -- Larry OG- x- OG RB -- Does that make any sense ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

riotberry og, this was true blueberry muffin


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

Sounds good to me Cuz !-- 
Pulled that listing  for that river place back up !-- It's someones fishing camp !- Nice enough though -- 2 bedroom mobile home - screened in front and back porches - Perfectly acceptable for what I'm do with it -- asking $37,000 been on  the market for 7 months -- Gonna have maybe $35,000 to work with !- Was gonna buy me a place straight up but -- I got my VA loan stuff -- maybe I just finance everything over what I have to use as a down payment !-- Put the rest of that money in my pocket ?--That place been on the market 7 months - Don't think I would be offering the asking price ?-- Got to lay eyes on it before I do anything -- I don't have to buy it - There will be other acceptable places -- Time to go do the farming !-- quart of EM1 be empty - Got to find my gallon jug --


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

Purple Haze - Nurse Larry and Purple Mimosa in the cloner -- That's It !---Everything sexed and cloned - Then there's Leroy ?-- Most close to opening a flower !--  Half bloom almost finished and the youngest group is the White Indica I'm breed him to anyway -- Won't be no pollen bomb !- Just breeding me a Big Pink Hammer -- Nothing to see here !


----------



## novitius (Feb 1, 2020)

Ok. I ordering em1. Grow guy doesn't have it. Didn't recognize it but had some products on the shelf probably just like it with very sparse labeling. Enzymatic microbial some such.


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

Nov I've never bought from a grow store -I forgot once to Get some PH down or something!-- Amazon be they name  and they deliver it to me !


----------



## novitius (Feb 1, 2020)

I kinda hate to say it but I love Amazon. Next day delivery? Thank you internet!


----------



## novitius (Feb 1, 2020)

This stuff ok? 
TeraGanix EM-1 - 1 Quart - All Natural Organic Microbial Inoculant - Plants & Soil | Nontoxic Active Probiotic Conditioner For Lawn Care | Eliminate Foul Odors & Improve Water Quality https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BY8L92/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_IMDnEbQT9AKNG


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

yep


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

I use 5 mils per gallon in aero  -- How much U use Umbra ?--


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

I don't measure it


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi people. It is February!!!!! woo hoo. spring comes kinda next month here and the kids leave. I am tired. It was fun reading you guys.  I worked in the yard yesterday, pruned one rose and tidied up a small garden. That was wonderful... the "trial" made me furious... thats the news from lake wobegon.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2020)

It’s a tidy up day...I’m gettin my bigger grow box ready, not sure yet what’s gonna be in there as I seem to be off to a very slow start this grow...the trial was exactly what ol Mitch said it would be...”Im takin directions from the presidents team”...
So I had no doubt it would go down like this and now we get to wait and see what’s in the book...mayhaps nuthin...and we’ll find out come November what’s in store...I guess I know who I’ll vote for, I reckon y’all do too...


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

It is only a short term win !-- 2020 gonna be like 2018 on steroids!-- They just sacrificed thier political future !-- And the future of the GOP ---For the scumbag  !- Wasn't the least bit surprised just ashamed for them !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 1, 2020)

You can "activate" the EM1 and stretch it out for around 4 bucks a gallon.   Its good stuff!


----------



## novitius (Feb 1, 2020)

How do you activate it?

Nevermind lol!


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 1, 2020)

It's been a quiet week in lake wobegon.
Umbra got me inspired. Stovetop cast iron smoker ain't near as good as a real one but the house smells like applewood and Texas tickler butt rub.  My secret blend of spices and brown sugar... slather the pork shoulder slabs with cheap mustard then massage it in. Been going since 3, dinner may not be til midnight lol


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

I told Umbra 5 mils per gallon - At the beach I was using RO water and measuring everything -- Over here in the mudhole --Well water and ain't been measuring **** ! -- I still got it done ! -- I even checked the pH once !

That's it Stinky - I officially hate U !-- Give me a bite !-- did U marinate that CKN ? - The mustard and seasonings is the rub right ? --


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

not ckn, pork shoulders, lol


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 1, 2020)

Notice...I have decided to cut back on my cannabis consumption..................................OK that was enough cutting back...fire it up and pass it along. Charred mammal flesh for the big game...sounds like a winner to me...2 very talented teams this year...it should be a good one! I have gone from 9 out of 10 emerging to 11 out of 11...I dug the late one up and it barely had a crack along the seam...moved it over a bit , replanted it and dropped another fem. seed on opposite side of cup...GSC this one was...and today both are up...depend on the 6 reg. if I have to give any up.


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

Pork shoulder ? - that would be different !-- I miss **** sometimes !-- 
I ain't that high !-- OK -- Maybe ? -- I can do a decent pork shoulder but it takes me 48 hours - 24 hour brine - depends on the size I smoke it in my electric smoker !- 250 for bout 6 hours then wrap it in parchment paper turn it down to bout 200 and go to bed !


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

Because I'm from Cali and Cookie country, I gotta ask. Which cookies? Thin mint, forum cut, or OGKB?


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

I didn't have parchment, so I used foil


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 1, 2020)

Full pork butt takes me about 10-12 hours in the smoker aka repurposed broken gas grill. Of that, close to 3 hours is the Stall.
Just rub, no marinade.
Ckn, on the other hand... soaking in spy, onion powder, and Korean chili. Going in the stovetop smoker as soon. As the slabs o pork are ready to



 slap on the grill to finish.


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

U a weed snob Umbra !-- Forum cut ?-- HP running in a prohibition state like me -- We don't get this cut or that cut - There's no place to get clones --We have to start everything from seed !-- I know U did some cookie crosses -- U should feel bad and hook the brother up with what U call some proper cookies !-- What happened to that London Bridge cookie thing U did -- Here let me take a look ?-- U got any pound cake crosses ? - Samosas got a little hint of chocolate ?
U should do some pendants and get off some of these over here !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 1, 2020)

umbra they claim this is a OG Kush x Durban Poison hybrid...about all the info they include with it...it is my first run with it.


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

You have to grow out what you have already.


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> umbra they claim this is a OG Kush x Durban Poison hybrid...about all the info they include with it...it is my first run with it.


That is OGKB


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

Me grow out what I got ?-- I know !--
It would take me a year to sort thru all the stuff I got and I will !-- Keef definitely don't need anymore seed for awhile !
But I been thinking about Some Black Lime Reserve - I keep bumping into it everytime I turn around since U mentioned it ! -- I think it's fate ?

But probably just a V.C.D. flare up ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

RE did U get any seed with "AK" on the label ?-- I meant to send some if I didn't --If I did U gonna like that !- It is actually -(AK-x-BBSL)-x-( BB-x-BPU ) --


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm save some pollen off Leroy -- There's several that would match well with him but I got this other thing I want his  pollen for  !-- SR91 -x- ( MZR-x- BBSL)-
-x-
 Leroy ! ( Snow Desiel -x-BBSL ) --

Making me a giant Texas Hash Plant !-
MZR = Mazar-I-Sharif-- The giant Indica of Lebonese Blond Hash fame
SR91= Sangarara Reserve -x 91 Dragons --
Waldo upgraded every thing he touched - Waldo make BIG  babies too !-- - Gloman grew some --he know's !-- Chainsaw weed !-- Snow Desiel -x- BBSL bad to the bone - So I add another dose of Black Berry Snow Lotus --See if it upgrades again ?-- It's already scary weed !- That's not good enough U gotta go mess with it some more ?-- Like U did with poor PH !
I just cloned Rose's Original Purple Haze - I got her daughter by Waldo growing in the same box with her -- and RE growing her grandchild !-- In (PH-x-BBSL)-x- (BB-x-BPU)-- She different now and most will have color !-
I told RE look out for a purple blueberry girl !- Should be there and not hard to find -- The terp profile is an unknown- that BB and BBSL are both terp dominate -- I hope they throw some sparks out into other  flavors


----------



## thegloman (Feb 1, 2020)

Well here's my 1st clone to come out and hit the dirt.
This is F.G.   Also got 1 from Jock horror x black jack planted.
Got 4 more almost ready.  OL is being stubborn so I took 2 more cuts.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2020)

Keef said:


> RE did U get any seed with "AK" on the label ?-- I meant to send some if I didn't --If I did U gonna like that !- It is actually -(AK-x-BBSL)-x-( BB-x-BPU ) --




(AKxBBSL)xBB Is what I got...

I got a couple marked PH... growin now


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

I see roots !-- Dragging order out of chaos in bloom - It Won't be that organized but almost ?- Gonna take the next group on the 15th - Then reload - With a WI mother in a 20 gallon planter and an aero box with 5-6 small bushes !
RE - I just took the 1st of those last month and it's still fresh dried and just went into  jars but I'm impressed !


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)

I see Roots too


----------



## Keef (Feb 1, 2020)

I love me some root porn !-- growers in dirt don't get to see them enough !-- I'm done and just waiting to get paid so I can set back up -- This continuous 2 part bloom rotation is set up and rolling -- 6 ounces to heavy half pound every month ! - Buy a man a fish -- U feed him for a day -- Teach him to grow weed and and U feed him for a lifetime !-- And he starts wearing  hand stitched Italian suits and fine leather on his feet !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 2, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...We dirt growers see roots plenty ...when we trying to remove most of them to recycle the soil...pain in the arse. Superbowl Sunday...I just like the sound of this...finally decided on some food...it has to be sinful...since the charred animal flesh has been done I am frying...yes frying...some catfish and extra large Gulf shrimp...potato salad and baked beans....cause that is how Mom would have made it...all though she had no ideal what football was. Ever think our parents may have enjoyed a better life style than we do?...I think it was less stress back then...not as complicated...more freedoms...you cannot cuss a cat without permits these days!....but on the other hand....the cannabis was ruff...saying the least. Enjoy this special day and may your team excel !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

Ugh !-- Face running like a faucet !-- Couldn't even tell U what teams are playing -- Just not my thing ! 
Cold in the mudhole -


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

I got an idea !-- Why don't we cram a **** load of people into something like a football stadium ?-- and throw in somebody with Carona Virus ?- just one !--See how fast it spreads when the infected return home ?--If U didn't catch it at the game maybe U can get U some on the return flight ?--Sounds perfectly safe to me !-- Go team !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 2, 2020)

KC and San Fran are playing...there was a cruise ship quarantined off the coast of Italy...supposedly had a Virus case on it...talk about the Petri plate environment....they can have them. China has ordered a cremate only law for burials...and it has to be speedy... no farewell functions...there goes your accurate death count. Only speculation at this point...wondering if this is a shot across the bow warning....bringing attention to weaponized Virus...all this one needs is a 20% death rate to be vicious.


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

I think some the conspiracy theories saying the government did it -- Gives the government too much credit !-- Unlike all other creatures -- Viruses got no DNA -- They use RNA -- This is a very  unstable way to reproduce -- There are a lot of flawed copies so the virus is always changing -- at one point it is prolly no danger to humans --
Like an animal virus it keeps changing and somehow makes the jump from animals to people -- continues to change as it moves thru the population of it's new host -- All the time changing --there's a say a one in a thousand chance it could go thru a mutation that is highly contagious and kills it's host for awhile ?- Now run that model a million times - One in a thousand ? -- Do U feel lucky Punk ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 2, 2020)

A little more speculation...warning from my warped sense of perception lol....last year a human fetus in China was genetically altered to be immune to the AID's virus....the Chinese Guvment was not impressed by the guys work...consider him to be rouge...outside their program. He was arrested last Fall...not long before the Virus appeared...about 2 weeks ago he was sentenced to a long prison term...about the same time the Virus news was leaked/no longer able to contain. Possible revenge from China's research community...no telling what the human life/monetary cost will be to their nation and world. Asia hates them at this point....NK is shutting them completely off and they are where they get help from. Think maybe Kim saw this coming and did not give USA a Xmas gift in the form of a ICBM launch...he may just need the West now for food. The political world should be warned....the scientific community does not embrace using their work for destruction...you can only fool so many....never all.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 2, 2020)

I am sure the Chinese Guvment did not do this...its duck and cover time for them....it is a natural occurrence or the  mentioned warning shot.


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

That ain't no head injury gift !-- I spent 20 years nose to nose with some brilliant surgeons--( and some ignorant mofos with a PHD  too ! )-- Some **** can't help but rub off ?-- Some of them would not tolerate ignorance !-- They tolerated me !- Anyway -- So that wasn't some idiot /savant thing -- Just straight up Keef !--
If U made a virus in the lab 2 weeks from Now it may be unreconizeable - They not stable!-- For a task like that I would want to go with a bacteria not a virus - The bacteria can be weaponized  much easier and they stable and Won't change !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 2, 2020)

Good morning yall!   Corona virus?
Can y'all say pick me?  Sure, go sit in a bowl with thousands of other people who could be from Anywhere and have Any kind of communicable disease.    No thank you!   I can watch from my living room.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 2, 2020)

Exactly ...they did not want to thin the herd...just scare it a bit.. They have weaponized Equine Encephalitis...I would not be a bit surprised to see a stabilized Virus at some point...things advance so rapidly now.


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

A another place things could come from ?-- Space !-- Life not of this world ?-- I prove it to ya real quick !-- There was a 6 mile long asteroid post to have wiped out the dinosaurs !-- How much dirt - rocks and chunks of earth got blown all the way into space ?-- How much earth bacteria and lower life forms in those chunks ?-- those chunks rapidly freeze in space -- They may float around in space frozen forever -- But what happens if one those chunks hits another planet with favorable condition for life - That would mean life was seeded on another planet by the impact!-- That can happen the other way too !- Life originated on earth ?-- Give me a break !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 2, 2020)

Agreed...we have all ready seen microorganisms live in space...space is just inhospitable to the Human condition..good chance life exist even there. I can support life hitching  a ride on  a celestial object greater than 2 elements forming an amino acid by random chance...Bingo in Kilgore Trouts Venus on the Half Shell claims we are all the results of his species dumping their waste when they explored the Universe...they are the oldest species.May be half truth in some of that .


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

The Lost Book of Enki was written in the 1st person --I did this and that -- Commander of the mining operation on earth -- Tells the story of how and why he made us -- and how he messed around with genetic manipulation -- The book speaks of how difficult and dangerous getting thru the "Hammered Bracelet "- (The asteroid  belt ) was !-- How they found a found a way thru the hammered bracelet and 
Established the mining colony on earth at  Erido-The home in the far away - -- established about half a million years -- ago -They live very long lives it's said - We didn't enter the picture the we are until maybe 60-70,000 years ago -- Our planet ?-- If the old writings are true that must really amuse the genetic mechanic even more than being called a god by some --


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

Them football guys know beating your heads together like that ain't good ?-- Trading your brain for money seems like a bad deal to me ? -- Let the gladiator games begin ! -- people will pay good money to watch the gladiators do battle - might be blood shed or broken bones and other gruesome injuries ? -- Give the heathens what they want !
Half the gladiators already got swiss cheese brains from previous injuries anyway !


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Groundhog weekend


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 2, 2020)

umbra said:


> Getting ready for Superbowl View attachment 258512



Looking good brother. Smoking meat is a Southern tradition. It's practically a religion.


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 2, 2020)

Keef said:


> Ugh !-- Face running like a faucet !-- Couldn't even tell U what teams are playing -- Just not my thing !
> Cold in the mudhole -



Only sport I have ever been able to get into is boxing, especially when it's up and comers trying to prove themselves. This way just one on one trying to prove themselves without deep pockets bankrolling the winner.


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 2, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> KC and San Fran are playing...there was a cruise ship quarantined off the coast of Italy...supposedly had a Virus case on it...talk about the Petri plate environment....they can have them. China has ordered a cremate only law for burials...and it has to be speedy... no farewell functions...there goes your accurate death count. Only speculation at this point...wondering if this is a shot across the bow warning....bringing attention to weaponized Virus...all this one needs is a 20% death rate to be vicious.



Sad but true. Idiotic beurocracy dictate nothing to see here unless the  body count rises.


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 2, 2020)

Let's have another cup of coffee, let's have another bowl of herb.
Blessing's, Peace, Love& good toking


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 2, 2020)

Good morning OFC.  I made an Uber run at 2:00am and the streets were still wet from melting snow.  Today will be above freezing all day.

I ordered another LED yesterday.  I have too many plants and a bottleneck in the bloom closet.  Probably not the greatest light but it's full spectrum, reliable, affordable and cheap running.


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

Just came back from bloom -- Leroy still no open flower !-
One more day ?- Something happening to this blueberry chocolate !-- I think it got a hook !- It's got no age yet but I like hooks ! -- Take a toke and wrinkle your forehead up and think-- I should know that flavor !-what is that ?--- Take another toke to better identify it ?--
 Dude --U just got played by some weed !-- and-- U do the same thing next time U smoke it ! --Mystery terps ?--That's the hook !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 2, 2020)

Phil says early Spring...General Lee say more Winter...divided Nation as usual.


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

Hey Dax !- U get those grand kids back home yet ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

Padre it ain't fun getting your *** kicked in front of a crowd !-- Tae-kwon-do tourney -- Ever time I openned my eyes there was a foot or a fist hitting me in the face !-- He didn't break my nose too bad !- My teacher straightened it back up for me and I got religious for a while there !-- I was going toward the light !-- My stongest trait was that I could take an asswhooping!--A soldier from Puerto Rico beat me like a redheaded step child in front of about 300 people !--He kept knocking me down and I kept getting back up --- but  Sometimes I  won !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

I got slapped off my feet by my own teacher in front of a crowd !- My opponent kept locking his knee when He moved back to disengage -- My teacher said "Break it " !
I didn't !-- The win wasn't that important to me !-- -- So when I went back to my corner my instructor slapped me upside my head and knocked me down -- Turned his back and walked away !


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Hello OFC

Have a great Super Bowl Sunday!


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

I was a bit of a risk taker when I was younger --  But Even then I had my limits - At one of those army schools I went to they made us  go thru what they called a confidence course ! - up - down - thru or around -- Teach U confidence in your abilities !-- One them Obstacles on the course was the tower about 6 stories tall - Platforms like stories that got farther apart closer to the top !-- Gotta climb like a telephone pole on the corners to the next platform- At the top there was a rope went way  dahell out there !- So U climb to the top then shimmy down that rope back to the ground !-- I was in the back of the line and in no hurry !-- Looked dangerous to me !- Then I noticed the people who already went had a muddy streak down their  chest where they slid down the rope -- Wasn't long --I had me a muddy streak down my chest talking about-- that was scary ashell ! -- Confidence course ?-- I had enough confidence to know I wasn't making that dangerousass climb ! --if I could find another way !- I did !-- Even got a patch saying I could do scary ****  !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

25 meter night firing range !-- Loud speaker say point 13 to the tower now !-- Looked around that was me!-- Hustled up to the tower -- Sarge put me at attention - looking mean ashell at me !--He was shaking his head -- There's one in every group he said !-- Do U think U the first to throw rocks at a target in the dark ?-- 40 points was expert - When they turned the machine on I was about there without a shot being fired!
We got all that sorted out and they sent me back to point 13 !-- I dropped that target everytime I pult the trigger !- We finished And here come the loud speaker again !
Point 13 to the tower now !-Off I went !- I was informed that I was top gun outta 250 ! They still wasn't happy with me ! - They knew I musta cheated but didn't know how !-- when those targets got hit by a bullet the vibration make it fall down !-- Lots of gravel in the dirt - That's where I got the rocks !-- If U shoot into the gravel in front the target it knock gravel up like a shot gun!-- I really couldn't miss !


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2020)

Back has been bothering me some. L3 so its irritating all the time. It comes and goes. Put a 5% lidocaine patch on it. Almost immediate relieve.


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

Umbra - If U mix some high CBD and some high THC --RSO -In a little rubbing alcohol - Just enough to make a cream-- U rub it on the target area and let it dry !- Then U put your lidocaine patch on it !-- RSO should piggy back across the skin barrier with the lidocaine !- I bet it would be more effective than lidocaine alone ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2020)

ok, I have 29 more patches


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

U can rub lidocaine on your skin all day and it won't do squat - It needs a carrier to get it thru the skin thus the patches for a slow and steady flow of  lidocaine cross the skin by the carrier-- If there is a layer of RSO between the lidocaine and the skin it can't help be get carried across too !

Edit :-- U probably using an edible and that'll help with the pain some but U can't eat enough to get high enough concentration in the tissue where U need it ! - This should do that !-- It would probably help with steel knees too !-- Gloman ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

Watch out he too high -- again !-- When Hurricane Harvey came thru here it flooded lots of places-- Many automobiles went under water for quite awhile - U can't fix that !-- Anyway-- There's a couple trucks right here did that !- only good for parts - some parts - electric will never be the same they junk !-- U know I like to get creative and build something out of nothing -- Maybe going to the River- Gonna need a boat !-- What if I build some  pontoons outta plywood covered in fiberglass cloth and epoxy -- Make them look nice and like they should be on the bottom of a water truck -- Put some kind of motor under the hood like a motorcycle engine or snowmobile Rotax engine - what ever is available -- Gonna have to build mounting brackets anyway so whatever engine U want - drop the drive shaft Down to drive a jet boat impeller or propeller - and steerage- I would like reverse to work too- There's a shiny 77 Chevy step side right there went 30 feet under water for days !- It's junk !- I would look good driving it up and down the River on some shiny black pontoons that just look like they belong ! - little walk around on top --then blending into the wheel wells - pot farm on the river --Houston down stream - Gonna need tunes ?


----------



## Lesso (Feb 2, 2020)

Keef said:


> -Houston down stream - Gonna need tunes ?



Too on the nose?


----------



## novitius (Feb 2, 2020)

Subcool has passed away I read on a Facebook group. Idk but it seems true. I know he was sketchy but he contributed still didn't he?


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2020)

wow


----------



## novitius (Feb 2, 2020)

That feels like an ominous "wow". I don't mean any disrespect. I don't know the guy, I just know what I heard.... We all struggle here and there in life. That's all I know.
I guess he had complications to his illnesses.
Or was that like who tf cares?


----------



## Lesso (Feb 2, 2020)

I just reached out to one of his podcast buddies. Its true. He died from complications of his long term illness.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 2, 2020)

Good afternoon O.F.C having a beautiful day here in PNW Sunny and mid 40s for Feb mighty fine...
   Umbra sorry to hear about your back, I feel your pain, I have chronic back and neck pain too.
  Puff'em if you gottem


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

What up Cane !
U don't know if I set up another cloner - Nobody saw it !- I cleaned up in veg and did some rearranging -- That mother plant be out my way soon -- Got a 34 spot cloner and another 8 spot  grower box locked and loaded !-- They ain't running !- yet !-- Measuring up for the Bat Cave !-- 8 by 10 feet will work fine for veg !-- it would hold bout  8 of my  aero grower boxes and a cloner !-- What dahell did I do with them light hanger hooks ?-- Gonna need to break out another light - OK-- 2 !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 2, 2020)

Afternoon All....Warm is the word here...71* ...went to my Sisters today over in La...the Parish was mowing grass on the highway...crazy. umbra when my back injury was fresh and so painful I used a TENS unit with success...they have the OTC kits and they work well for me. RIP subbie...he was one of the first growers I learned from.


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2020)

Carl"s Jr advertisement for Superbowl was about eating plant based breakfast sandwich. Here's to eating plants, lol.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 2, 2020)

Soon as my harvest comes in I'm gonna be all over it!   Patch probably better than salve anyway!


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2020)

BoC F2 x London Bridge


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 2, 2020)

My wife’s friend invited us to their social club to watch the game...lotta snack stuff, a big tv or two, a full bar....what d’ya think...they got a no hat rule...I don’t like it...even though I sport a ponytail, I’m a bit airy right on top and I don’t like going without a hat...I could never be a member of some club that forbids hats....in fact I may start my own hat social club....good thing bout this place though they got a smoke spot right behind...
Cheers & Go Niners!!!


----------



## novitius (Feb 2, 2020)

Umbra you work fast! You were just talking about those London Bridges beans a few months back. That's cookie fam isn't it? 
 What's the story with them, is it all Berner?


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm not bald but I got old man thin hair !-- and a grey  pony tail -- I earned everyone of those grey hairs and it being thin is just part of the package !- I don't wear a hat much !---I ain't out to win some beauty contest --This is me !-- This is what I'm look like when I get old !--


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2020)

novitius said:


> Umbra you work fast! You were just talking about those London Bridges beans a few months back. That's cookie fam isn't it?
> What's the story with them, is it all Berner?


yeah they are Berner's work or rather Cookies Family, lol


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

Umbra U a dog !-- Now U know and I know there is no way inhell to predict where that's going on the terp tip !-- That right there folks is the work of a master terp hunter !


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2020)

Well runtz is too. the London bridge crosses are very London bridge dominant looking


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2020)

Just popped Thunder wookie x London Bridge


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

That BOC throws that left turn it got ain't gonna be London Bridge dominate anymore !-- Could be an explosion of different terps -- Unlike anything  out there !-- Gonna be nowhere near stable on the terps -- Maybe a plethora terp phenos - No 2 alike !--


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2020)

why yes, that was my thought process


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

I got 2 BOC crosses -- Golden Ticket -x- BOC and GDP-X-BPU-x- BOC !- They don't make chocolate - GT-x- BOC is straight up mystery terps-- U ain't gonna figure it out but U gonna keep trying because It's a nice flavor and plenty potent !
GDP-x- BPU - x- BOC -She was a nice blueberry - but that terp profile got nothing to do with blueberry or chocolate !-- Still not fully developed but U can tell there's something there !- Keep trying to figure it out !


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2020)

the BoC x sour dubb turned to bitter sweet chocolate and skywalker og x BoC are mystery terps that are straight up addicting


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 2, 2020)

Keef, I’ll try to help you figure it out in about 3 or 4 months...


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

That's the plan RE !--
 Bohdi ?-- Get thee behind me Satan!-- I see your dam Black Triangle -study in extremes !- Dream Lotus -- Dank Sinatra - I'm having a flare up ! -  Lotus Larry -Tranquil Elephantizer-- Black Raspberry -- I can't take it anymore !

Edit :--Sky Walker OG is Bohdi too ain't it ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

Might have to get the Padres help !- They tempting at me Padre !-- I don't think U can pray me thru this one ! - Black Triangle wanna come to Texas !-- With her friends at Bohdi !-- I got no resistance !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

I havent grown it yet but I got a third BOC cross ! --( Nurse Larry -x- BlackBerry Snow Lotus )- Finished with BOC !


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2020)

Keef said:


> That's the plan RE !--
> Bohdi ?-- Get thee behind me Satan!-- I see your dam Black Triangle -study in extremes !- Dream Lotus -- Dank Sinatra - I'm having a flare up ! -  Lotus Larry -Tranquil Elephantizer-- Black Raspberry -- I can't take it anymore !
> 
> Edit :--Sky Walker OG is Bohdi too ain't it ?


No
Mazar x Blueberry OG is a potent indica-dominant hybrid strain that may just take you to a galaxy far, far away. No Sith genetics here—this plant is a cross between Mazar x Bluebery and OG Kush and has the strong aroma characteristic to kush strains that includes a spicy herbal scent tinged with jet fuel. This strain makes relaxation your only mission, and some users report strong body effects that include mild tingling and numbness. If pain and physical limitations are the issue, Mazar x Bluebery OG is here to rescue you. The galaxy also holds a sativa dominant variety of Mazar x Blueberry that is also often referred to as Mazar x Blueberry OG or Sativa OG.


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

I got - Barney's Farm Night Shade that I did bad things to !-- I had a fine Mazar-I-Sharif lady and Waldo the BBSL got all next to her !-
Waldo's Bastard outta MZR - --(MZR-X-BBSL )--Him the one that had his way with Ms. Night Shade ! -- and That slut SR91 too  !-- She was just asking for it !
Relax U ?- !-- Half Amber?-- Are U crazy ?-- That will just melt U !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 2, 2020)

Your NS X BBSL has monster genes and it was one of the most potent strains I've grown yet.  I have 1 going now.


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

Yeah I did it both ways !- First bred NS -x- BBSL - Then came back on her later with ( MZR-X-BBSL) -- Waldo did me right !-- I got the SR91 -x ( MZR-X-BBSL) - Growing  sexed and cloned !- I do however have a straw of that  NS-X BBSL seed left !- It is potent and good medicine !


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

What Leroy over there doing ?--- BBSL dad  and half Snow Lotus on his mom's side !-- Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus --breeding it to the child of the White Indica outta the house of Umbra -- WI-X-BBSL - Gonna be loaded with Snow Lotus and BBSL  !-- (WI -x- BBSL)-x- ( SD-x-BBSL)

Umbra that WI-x- BBSL can stand toe to toe with the Tranquil Elephantizer and I would put my money on  it to win in a showdown !-- Dank !-Dank !-- and I'm jacking it up again !- Mudhole weed ain't no joke !- The Big Pink Hammer !- Too much pink in It's genes for it to not show most times !- Leroy probably over there talking sweet **** to her right now !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2020)

Another reason I'm letting Leroy run long right up until the last minute is to collect some extra pollen -- He's a little ahead of the girls ! -When the first flower open I take him back to veg and he keeps openning flowers for awhile --I'll collect the pollen in a paper bag fold the paper bag up - put the bag in a jar and put the jar in the fridge - It'll keep awhile !
When the girls are in that powder puff stage of bloom I'll get it out and  pollinate a lower limb !- I don't need a lot of seed - I also play the numbers - I breed a boy to several girl that impress me !- grow them out and smoke much weed seeing which I like best -- Snow Lotus heavy ?-- Me ?-- The secret to the Snow Lotus is not the Snow Lotus !-- It's in her offspring !- She the mother and grandmother of monsters !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 2, 2020)

Good game, [email protected]


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 2, 2020)

Phew what a rollercoaster of a weekend. Head kinda spinning. 
Impeachment wrap up is wrapping up, and maybe the silver lining is that we're learning things about the weak points in our system. Maybe we can also see our way to a viable multi-party system,  which would have brought some needed gravity to what was,  essentially, a game of legal foosball. Red shirts, blue shirts, wait for the whistle, now KICK!
Super bowl was a welcome distraction and a good game. Grandpa coaching the lil'un to greatness; it don't come much more wholesome than that. I like those two together. Also, can we just notice j.lo and shakira being queens in Spanish on a network that hasn't exactly been supportive of latinx anything in recent memory? Also screw that Oscars snub. Who needs that anyway.
Subcool... damn. We tangled hard on my old forum home . I've been thinking about it since Nov posted the news. He was searching for something; we can only guess what it was. I hope he has found the peace he was missing. 
Time to go run this all by my leafy therapists. I pay them in dirty sweet water and in return they don't tell me what a putz I am. Or at least, they do it silently.
Oh also... yay early spring! Thanks, chonky marmot!


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 2, 2020)

Anyone hear from @QBCrocket recently? Worrying about the Aussie contingent. Hope yer safe, mate.


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

I get my tarot cards out of storage  I do a reading for U !-- Help U organize your thoughts !- Long distance shouldn't be a problem !--
A thought for the night ?
A song or poem from the old norse tale of Odin - the world tree and discovery of the  runes !-

The Song of the High One ? -
 I know I swung from that tree nine long days
Bloodied by my own blade
Myself a sacrifice to myself
None gave me bread
None gave me drink
I spied the runes
Dizzy and fainting- I fell


Not word for word and longer but along those lines !
No U don't need another toke Other Keef !- Look at U ?- 
U need help Cuz !- U got a problem !


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

If U can explain what's underneath that song /story ?-- I give U a dollar ?- Just one them short synopsis things about your interpetation of what it really means ?


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 3, 2020)

Keef said:


> Padre it ain't fun getting your *** kicked in front of a crowd !-- Tae-kwon-do tourney -- Ever time I openned my eyes there was a foot or a fist hitting me in the face !-- He didn't break my nose too bad !- My teacher straightened it back up for me and I got religious for a while there !-- I was going toward the light !-- My stongest trait was that I could take an asswhooping!--A soldier from Puerto Rico beat me like a redheaded step child in front of about 300 people !--He kept knocking me down and I kept getting back up --- but  Sometimes I  won !



It takes a lot to keep getting up every time you get knocked down brother.


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

I was young and stupid Padre !- I didn't know any better !--
As time went on I quit getting knocked  down so much !--
Mighta had something to do with my patrol partner - He was a Sgt in the Korean Army and a Hop- Ki - Do master - Sgt -- Ahn -Yong- Ho !- He taught me  !
Submission holds was his game !- Don't get close enough to  let him grab U - He had no problem breaking fingers if U didn't quit fighting him !--

Most civilian policemen may have to deal with a trained killer only once or twice in thier career !- Everyone a military policeman deals with is a trained killer !-- I learned to fight to stay alive !--Beating  a MP down was a badge of honor among the infantry and I was a little guy  !-- I brought my own home grown style from Texas and perfected it in Korea - Let's see how focused U be when I start biting chunks out U ? -


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 3, 2020)

umbra said:


> Back has been bothering me some. L3 so its irritating all the time. It comes and goes. Put a 5% lidocaine patch on it. Almost immediate relieve.



Besides bud I'd recommend naproxen or ibuprofen.

This was my 35th surgery in September.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 3, 2020)

Keef that's a good metaphor for anyone banging their head against the wall of what society tells us we have to do to prove we are "successful", whatever that means. The only way to solve the puzzle is to redefine success.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 3, 2020)

Padre, I hope it is your last; the one that finally worked.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 3, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Exciting game last night...did Andy Reid ever smile?...I may have missed it lol. 35 surgery's... no one should have to endure that...you are strong Padre just to survive the anesthesia...my nephew just had a Melanoma spot removed...4 inch incision ..20 sutures to close it. His Fathers side of the family has cancer events often...we are hoping they got it all...they claim they did. He is a stress heavy person...CPA with Masters from LSU...Treasurer for a large off shore Helicopter company. Keef you sound like one of my ol buddies who was a good fighter...his nickname was "ol feet and fangs"...he had a good punch as well and would take on all comers. If they were mean enough to get him on the floor....their troubles were just beginning...he would bite something off in a flash...he had to his credit...3 ear parts(preferred body part)...1 nose part and a finger tip. Never saw anyone he put the teeth not give up and scream like a panther. Enjoy this fine Monday and smoke it till ya drop!


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 3, 2020)

Good morning ofc.  I see from the times that people post that I'm out of the mainstream on waking times.

My smarter half asked if I heard that noise.  It's the sound of peace and quiet!  The grandkids and dog are home.  Ahhhhhh.

 To the politicals, today is caucus day.  I've been asked and agreed to be a volunteer for directing people and setting up chairs in what will probably be a record turnout.  I haven't even decided who I'm voting for in the primary.  The two biggest dogs are still in the prohibition-is-good ages.  I hope we can make better choices than that.

I won't tell my vote, even after I make my vote. My state Senator is up for re-election this year.  I see her getting pictures by political name whenever he signs anything.  She's being investigated for taking money from a Russian oligarch thug who's in the news, into her campaign and using campaign money for her own purposes. I won't vote for corruption and selling out my country.  Ever. This is going to be a nasty election.  Sigh.

Today, I'm trimming my plants.  I'm bottlenecked by long blooming sativa types blocking my bloom closet and a big crop waiting.  The new crop needs some training for an even canopy.  I bought a bigger light and am going to convert my veg room into a bloom room to clear out the bottleneck.  This is going to be a learning process on trimming/ training the AK48s.  The Raspberry cough was easy to figure out what to do.  

YouTube will be my tutor.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 3, 2020)

Well I didn't get to watch much but seeing the score in the last quarter change like that made for a good game.
Congrats to All the players.  Both teams.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 3, 2020)

Morning Dax...its just a time zone thing...I am a early bird based on personal philosophy's...it is kinda a early morning crew East Coast and then the late morning crew out on the West Coast. I grew a few AK48  a few years back...think I got them from Nirvana...nice fast finishing smoke...smooth...kinda skunky  cat pee smell..nice yield too.


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

Morning OFC - - Ugh !-- Which way did he go George ?--  It's a blueberry type of morning -- Got another cup of coffee brewing -- I do love my Kuerig !-- I'm mostly where I want to be in veg -- I take some from bloom shortly then I move a new group in - Then order will rule in veg-- Bloom ?- At the change over when I harvest a group and move another in I got maybe 2 hours of work and bloom will be in order ! - 2 part bloom rotation of about 60 day finishers !-- On a once a month harvest schedule -- I'll be going back to my 4 part thing at the Bat Cave !- For awhile it will be straight up-- Get it !-- Clone /grow/ bloom / repeat --

Dax - I'm on central time -- I stir to life 6 ish or so !- HP usually beats me here -- Gloman too sometimes !-- Some time west coast don't come around until 8 or 9 my time ! -
 I try to stay away from sativas -- They can jam U up having to wait when Veg ain't ! --
There's plenty of varieties will finish in 60 days Or so to choose from --
 More coffee ?-- Maybe another toke or 2 ?-- I'm not ready to start this day yet !- Wake and Bake OFC -- Weed ain't smoking itself !-- Do your duty !


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

This grow is up and running --Only thing missing is the brewery where I make dat transaction grease !-- Libby's canned Peaches in heavy syrup ferment up real nice !-- Peach Brandy will work for U !- Cheap easy to make ! --Blueberry Farms all around here  -- I'm need some blackberries too ?-- 60 proof "Wine " ?
I should be ashamed of myself !

Afore we start talking turkey --U need a taste of this Peach "Wine" -- Got some blueberry wine too --U gonna like it !--U like cherry wine ?- Have a sip of this and tell me what U think ?-- Which one U like best ?

Now what was we talking about ?-  Oh yeah price !- U wanna leave here with this ?-- Then U set the hook and place that clear bottle of coconut brandy with those 2 nice decarbed  buds floating around in it on the table  !- The decarb brings a toasted flavor to it !--- Toasted coconut brandy- I mean wine !
I makes it with that shredded  Bakers Sweetened coconut from the grocery store !

Edit :-- If U try putting a nice sized decarbed bud in a wine bottle -- I laugh at U !-- It will crumble to pieces when U try to put it in a bottle!-- The trick is to decarb the bud in the bottle so it don't get tore up


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

Keef U don't even know how much THC/CBD is in them buds - No way U could make it the same everytime - U just guessing ?--
 The bud is just window dressing grass hopper - The thing that makes it come out the same is the ethenol tincture with it's measured doses !--  I want about 6 doses per bottle ?--I measure up how much concentrated tincture will give me about that many doses --add it to the bottled "Wine" with the bud in it -- cork it and done !

Edit :-- I never made any pineapple Wine!-- U got coconut wine just seems logical U would need pineapple wine - If U was gonna make pina colada liqour ?- I mean wine !-- I wonder would U use canned pineapple or maybe pineapple pie filling ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2020)

Good morning OFC. The smoked brisket is gone. My son started with a couple sandwiches during the game. Then he started cutting slices dunking it in barbecue sauce and eating them. Dogs are munching on beef hooves.


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

Wrapped that brisket in  tin foil after it got a good dark bark on it -- They got a name for wrapping meat in foil while it finish -- They call it the Texas Crutch down here !- I brine a brisket for 24 hours  !- I also make some nice BBQ sauces too !--
Grape Jelly - BBQ sauce !-- Yep !- and U can't help but like it !


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Three comebacks in three play off games.   KC is tough.  

R.I.P. Subcool.   He used to be in my old grow forum years ago.  His genetics will live on I hope.

Sunny and clear out today.  I must get out there and soak up some sunshine this morning.

Have a GREAT day OFC.


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

What up Burnin1?-- 
Umbra - There's an obvious reason why White Indica fits -- I'm quite pleased with this bloom cycle - 4 WI-X-BBSL one your Sunday Driver grape crosses and a Black Star -x- Apricot Head -- I don't know how U know to Do What U do but don't quit !--bout 12 days out -- Looks like it snowed on my bloom !


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

Wish I had a proper camera and could post pics !-- If y'all still do that BOTM - It'd be mine this month ! -But - I be set up at the Bat Cave soon and then y'all in trouble!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 3, 2020)

Good morning old stoners...hey Dax, west coast and retired...I get up when I get up...rarely ever before the sun...this time of year usually after 9 in the summer maybe earlier if I have something I need done...also it depends how late I hang out the night before...
More coffee then go check on the plants...I’ll be back...


----------



## novitius (Feb 3, 2020)

Afternoon OFC! Beautiful day here. It's like spring again. What a crazy winter.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 3, 2020)

Pretty day here too Nov, but it’s deceptively cold out with the sun shining and that ol north wind blowin...


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

Move along !--Nothing to see over by that big oak stump !-- I was thinning  the herd and It's probably too early ? - but Let's see-?- Them 3 purple girls was stunted anyway !-- If they were to survive until fall ?--  Lawdy !-- 2 of Rose's Purple Haze and one my Purple Haze -x- BBSL ! --Wasn't no sense in throwing them out ? - There's plenty more clones !-- A couple more weeks I might put some more out there ?- The bigger plants was blocking they light !-- I don't know nothing bout that purple hemp-- I don't even know who owns that place  !-- U say he was growing weed over there ?- Dam !-- Who woulda ever thunk it ?


----------



## novitius (Feb 3, 2020)

Actually when the breeze hits you here it's pretty darn cold, too. We went for a good long walk though. It's so bright out. The sky is usually slush gray this time of year and you feel like you need a headlamp. Even in the middle of the day. Stopped by the farmers market and picked up a pulled pork and Cole slaw sandwich. Fries with Rosemary... No aoli. Been a nice Monday so far.


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

We had some sun but none of that cool breeze stuff until now - Wind is picking up and It's cooling off-- Sky is grey and overcast !-- Face say pressure is changing !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

Saw on fox that the dems are dejected and defeated and humiliated by the impeachment vote ! --So now It's time for the dems to accept defeat and unite under political name ! -So funny !-- How about NO ?-- I didn't even get invited to his 3.5 million dollar super bowl party that we paid for !-- They really think the country will unite under him ? -Or be bullied into submission like he did to  the GOP ?-- I don't think so !--This currupt disease of a spineless party  will be a stain on American history ! - They will be shunned and ridiculed  as eunuchs  but not forgotten  ! - This will haunt them for life !-- Which means they may lose Texas - I'm need more lights and more bigger grow !-- Look at that !-- Some one took a Ted Cruz in the corner !- Heathens !
 --


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 3, 2020)

Afternoon Growers....Warm and windy 72* is the word here...16 kt breeze tore one end of my flag loose...had to fix that. It is feeding a strong system approaching...it is going to be noisy at best...at worst it will be chunking 100 yo Oaks around like kindling. Feeling a bit of the Islands today...got some corn-beef and cabbage cooking...I know that is a fav. of Keefs.


----------



## novitius (Feb 3, 2020)

That sounds good HP! We've got pasta fagioli on the stove. Should stock us up for a few days lol.
 I feel so much better knowing my veg tent is going to pull through. I got all my grow stuff in one place finally. I can step from one tent to the other. I'm basically taking up a 9x5 chunk from our bedroom now though! Thank God for fan speed controllers. I'm about half way done with the cleanup!


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

Oh I'm be sore and stiff  tommorrow !-- I ain't telling U what I did !-- I'm have to get the Padre to back me up on this but I'm pretty sure it say something like -- Judge not less U be Judged ?--  Pretty sure this puts me over the legal plant limit ?-- OK So maybe I brought another box on line !- Don't be looking at me like that ! --  Just hung a light and opened a box - OK- so it's another 34 spot cloner No cuttings yet  !-- I had to do it !-- One more grower box on the 15th in bloom and done !-- So veg be the 2 cloners and 4  grower boxes in an 8x10 ft room -- lined up against the back long wall !---- cloners on one end and the plants getting bigger in each box further away from cloners U get  !- The extra cloner is for outside plants - It'll go away after spring !- or be  used as another grower ?-- I'm be needing a bigger bloom ! --


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

This little grow set up the way it is with a bloom big as bunk beds - will produce about 6 dry ounces a month -- new lights I can easily bump that up to half pound plus per month -- - I set up at the Bat Cave - double bloom size and increase plant size !-- get it up to bout a pound per month ! -- Then bring in grow trailer #1 !


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

Raining --


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

Big beautiful impenatrable wall ?-- wind blew some of it down - Smugglers  chopping that thing apart faster than It's being build - Section blew down in the wind --  Now they know how easy it falls -- So they  throw a rope over the top and just pull it down !-Then Drive on in -across the border - Such a waste of money !-- How much we pay so he can run to Florida for a quick 18 holes every couple of days ? -- I guess when they let U act like a King money is no object ?
-- Evanka said daddy look at me ! - I'm governmenting !
There's a Storm brewing  for these grifters !- Sooner or later they got a price to pay !-- that includes political name TV !-- I'm not a Democrat -- I'm an independent- -One those never trumpers !-- I'd vote for a stump over him !-


----------



## notthecops (Feb 3, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Afternoon Growers....Warm and windy 72* is the word here..



Must be nice.  -3 Celsius here (26 Fahrenheit), with 2 feet of snow on the ground and a deep freeze coming later this week. Times like this I love my tropical weather In the grow tent!


----------



## Keef (Feb 3, 2020)

NTC -- Down here in lower  East Texas we got rain and 71 degrees (f)--at 10:44 pm -- The yard needs mowing ! -- I'm just happy I'm not having to run the A.C. in the grow !- Oh it gets hot in the summer time - - Always fighting the heat !-- We had winter last week !-- Almost froze !- but we stayed above freezing !-- We had  winter several times this year ! -- It gets cold for a few days then back in the 70s !--


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2020)

My grass is a ft high


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

Ugh !-
1:41 in the AM !-- My face kinda messed up but I'm up paying the price in pain for doing **** I shouldn't have done - It was going overhead hanging them lights and stuff - Head stuck - Left arm quivering - Got my heat pack out!-- Ain't my 1st rodeo !-- May be down awhile - but U know what I'm do when I can move again ?- I'm get back up !
The grow can run unattended - for days - I took care of that today !- -I'm be outta my caps for a week or so - The oven in the trailer is broke so I can't decarb !- That would happen when I got hurt ! - The old cripple can grow dahell outta some weed though!-- Life would be too easy without prohibition !- I can't even imagine how that would be ! - To me It's just a dream I may never see become reality !-This is all I' ve ever known --- This is good weed y'all ! -
Padre had a bunch of surgeries- They not cutting on my neck !--Helped with too  many laminectomies-- I know the anatomy intimately and how things can go bad quick !- I've been there when they did ! -
Oh !- I need to find my arm sling !-- Lefty not participating !
*note to self - don't turn your head !


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

The Glorious Sons -
- Sawed Off Shotgun
Big Head Todd and the Monsters
-- Bitter Sweet
Temple of the Dog
-- Hunger Strike
Pink Floyd
-- Dogs of War
David Gilmore
-- The Division Bell
Booker T and the MGs
-- Green Onions
Ride of the Valkaries- From the movie  Apocalypse Now !-- No the whole sound track !-- Oh Suzie Q


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 4, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Yard needs mowing here as well...I just refuse to mow in February. No good news today...China has arrested the Scientists who leaked the Virus news and it continues to spread...20,000 cases and 400 deaths are the reported numbers....actual numbers would be much higher ...98% survival rate means no telling how many goes untreated and unreported.We now have the Grey Death in this area...Heroin cut with Fentanyl...reported to be 10,000 times more potent than Morphine and deadly to the touch. They confiscated a batch in South LA....it looks like concrete. How do they dose this crap with it being so potent! Rain has arrived early...just a tiny shot so far ...they predict an inch or less...I will take the "less". Got the bong bubbling...and off for a walk...Peace y'all.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 4, 2020)

A bit more Virus debate...take it for what it is...a copy and paste from the net.

This is from researchers at the Indian Institute of Technology and the University of Delhi:

"We found 4 insertions in the spike glycoprotein (S) which are unique to the 2019-nCoV and are not present in other coronaviruses. Importantly, amino acid residues in all the 4 inserts have identity or similarity to those in the HIV-1 gp120 or HIV-1 Gag. ... The finding of 4 unique inserts in the 2019-nCoV, all of which have identity/similarity to amino acid residues in key structural proteins of HIV-1 is unlikely to be fortuitous in nature"

This was published online at biorxiv.org.

Aside from these four inserts, the sequence of the nCoV virus was strikingly similar to the SARS virus. If this research is accurate, nCoV may be a genetic hybrid between SARS and HIV, and it's unlikely to have occurred naturally. In other words, it may be an engineered virus. Adding fuel to this speculation is the fact that many of those who have recovered from the initial symptoms may still test positive for the virus, indicating that the virus may remain active even after the symptoms are gone.

Imagine a virus as destructive as HIV that can spread from one person to another as easily as the cold or flu. Sounds like it would make a very effective biological weapon.

Another interesting fact... There is a virus research laboratory in Wuhan - the Wuhan Virology Institute. It is the only biosafety level 4 certified lab in China. When the lab was being certified in 2017 there were a number of scientists in the west that expressed concern that the lab might not adhere to established protocols, as a lab in Beijing had allowed the SARS virus to escape multiple times.

A final fact... China has begun using HIV drugs to treat the coronavirus.


----------



## novitius (Feb 4, 2020)

Morning OFC. Interesting read HP. Maybe the virus wears a crown because it's king.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 4, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> A bit more Virus debate...take it for what it is...a copy and paste from the net.
> 
> This is from researchers at the Indian Institute of Technology and the University of Delhi:
> 
> ...


Yikes! Good stuff hp...


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 4, 2020)

Good morning all.  I got a job!  I had an offer for a part time up to full time job for 8 weeks.  I had to be fingerprinted and go through a background check.  Since I would never allow any evil weed around me, I'm good.  ( if I were some how to find any evil weed, I'd burn it!  So be warned.). The money is good for part time, and it will be over by spring so why not.

A King LED 1500+ arrived late yesterday.  As soon as the 12 hour on cycle starts, it's going in.   The pH dropped too low in the bloomers.  I raised the nute level and the buffered solution dropped it.  I'll add some pH up each day to not shock the plants feeding from that reservoir.  I'm building a scrog for the vegging plants. The new light will let me switch to bloom in a couple of weeks.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Doctor appointments yesterday.
She gave me some lyrica for nerve pain.  I'm not so sure about this stuff.   I think my high cbd and low thc tincture is the best medicine Ever for neuropathy and "old man" aches n pains.    About 2 more months and Ill be back on track.
I have 6 of 7 clones in dirt now so my (under 18" legal) big girlz have been flipped back to 12hr.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2020)

I've got a lot of 1/2" pvc not being used so I'm going to build a scrog frame for my bloom room.  Next girls will be sideways.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 4, 2020)

Morning toots! Feels like spring here in wmass. Chilly and damp and smells like wet leaves. 
HP,  that article is nightmare fuel. Even my mom who is definitely not a conspiracy theorist is convinced they're trying to use cv to wipe out the Uighurs. If true,  it's chilling.
Keef, nice to find a fellow big head Todd lover. Midnight radio is one of my all time favorite albums. Wore out the cassette 20 years ago, got the cd, now it's in my phone... technology may change but truly great music endures : )
Y'all have a good one!


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

Morning OFC!-- I had many plenty asswhoopings worse than this !  -- UGH!-- but I could use a break up in here !
I can turn my head again - but I try to not  !--
HP-- Dude why everything got to be a government conspiracy ?-- It would be much easier to locate an old grave yard from the days of the Black Death or even the Spanish Flu -- Choose your weapon from history - No genetic manipulation required !-- Innoculate your sacrificial  carrier --  Send him to the airport and have him travel long as he can -- Only way a biological weapon works is when U have the cure and your victims don't !--
But again if this senario were true and it was a genetically engineered weapon ?-- Who says humans engineered it ?-- Maybe they doing thier version of the Small Pox thing ! Cleanse the land of these human vermin !-
If it was meant as weapon ?-- With only  a 2% fatality rate it ain't a very good weapon ? -- 100 people get infected and only 2 die ?-- The rest recover and go on about thier lives - Some maybe doing the Typhoid Mary thing by  Being a carrier with no symtoms but spreading it ! -- If it was a good weapon china would have have sent it to the white house - They don't like political name anymore than me !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2020)

Ahhh grasshopper, it goes even deeper than that.
Most recover, but what have they become the host of?    Aliens don't HAVE to be little green men.


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

Fentanyl ?-- Anesthesia's drug of choice ! --Dose measured in micro grams !-
- The Anesthesia Hustle !-- He/She up with they anaesthesia machine and  they  bottles of drugs -- I notice 2 bottles of normal saline- One empty or nearly empty the other full and unopened -- I already got my suspicions !- He start drawing up his drugs and as time passes I notice there's an unopenned bottle of normal saline and one mostly full !-- Gig is up !- I seen this before - U putting fentanyl in that empty NS bottle and saying U gave it during surgery  ?-- So Doc ?--How long U been  a junkie ?--


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

Dam -- Carona virus Zombies-- better stay dahell out the Mudhole ! -- There's dead and There's graveyard dead !- U don't get back up from grave yard dead !--but -- Dead ain't always dead !-- No telling how many times I poured ice water on a beating human heart to make it quit beating  and stay still -So we could make a repair -- That's dead !- I kilt them !-- but a few days later I might stop by ICU and check on them and visit a minute-- That ain't grave yard dead - --We finish the work --shock the heart and it starts beating again -- Most times !--


----------



## novitius (Feb 4, 2020)

Umbra, sir, this BoC is good good smoke! Well done sir and thank you again!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 4, 2020)

Good morning ofc, strange weather we got on the schedule out here...sunny but cold for the next 7 days then all of a sudden snow for as far as my report goes out...only a few more days...I believe when I see..
I’m a warm weather type so I’d rather sweat than shiver...my plants don’t really seem to care for the cold weather either but we’re makin the best of it...looks like the Iowa dems kinda screwed up the works last night...


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 4, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Clear skies here with the sun shining here this morning.

 I broke down and bought some flower at a dispensary for the first time in forever.   It was a bit pricey but I had to try the wedding cake.  28$ out the door for an 1/8th.  Yikes!! 
It reminds me of OG kush.  One of my faves.  I also picked a couple of live resin cartridges for when I am out and about.  That Flavors dispensary has sooo much to look at.   I am like a little kid at an ice cream parlor trying to decide which of the 36 flavors I will try.  ha ha

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey Burnin1 !-- 36 flavors?-- Keef's Baskin - Robbins Boxes only hold 34 !-- U know that thing about if U could only have 10 varieties which would they be ?-- If I could only have a one Baskin - Robbins box of clones-- Which would they be ?--  Weed store in a box ?-- Yeah I got that !---Well  not yet !- I need a list first ! - Commercial viability probably means indicas and fast finishing hybrids ?


----------



## novitius (Feb 4, 2020)

Keef said:


> Hey Burnin1 !-- 36 flavors?-- Keef's Baskin - Robbins Boxes only hold 34 !-- U know that thing about if U could only have 10 varieties which would they be ?-- If I could only have a one Baskin - Robbins box of clones-- Which would they be ?--  Weed store in a box ?-- Yeah I got that !---Well  not yet !- I need a list first ! - Commercial viability probably means indicas and fast finishing hybrids ?


Lots of people are moving towards sativa effects I've noticed. If I were to set up for rec/med I'd make sure I could cover head and body. Three or four sativa should cover all I'd need I think. Maybe as many as 7 Out of 34  once the hunt for preference ends. With your boxes and space (tbd) you're wanting to build I think you could do it well. Move em on down the line, right?


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey Nov !-- 4 part bloom rotation works the same way - At the beach U could look at bloom and see the order - 4 groups of 2 boxes each !--each group 2 weeks behind the one in front of it !-- Just go down the line - This group get harvested - clean reload and by night time it's the youngest group ! Every 2 weeks boom- boom- boom !-- Sativas go outside !-- I got the climate for them !- They don't count - 4 part bloom rotation -- harvest every 2 weeks - Later set up another 4 part rotation in another bloom and off set it from the other bloom by one week !- For a weekly harvest !


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

Each part of a rotation -- equals 2 weeks - 5 part rotation = 75 days !- That's far as I go inside !-- Should be many varieties that will fit one or the other ?


----------



## novitius (Feb 4, 2020)

Oh for sure! I'd like to recommend the White strawberries from g13.  It's a great day time smoke so far. I wish I'd have taken better care of it. I've been wondering about generic potential since I baked, steamed and froze my veg tent. I'd really like to share stuff with all of you! It may be a while before I delve into seed making because I'm still an amateur at this thing. I don't want to send you lame Hermie bombs lol. I'm still struggling with some of the basics like controlling the environment.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 4, 2020)

Afternoon all....Finally got a minute for cracker break...the cats were eyeing me over being late . I guess all areas have their share of tail-gaters...but around here it has gotten crazy...on the interstate today...doing 15 mph over the speed limit...I do not drive slow...a young Lady clearing texting on here phone was glued to my bumper at 10 feet maybe. Nothing in other lane...OK...enough is enough...stopped by Joe's mechanic shop, used car sales and tattoo removal service. Told him my frustrations...he said he just the thing around back...it was love at first sight...tail-gater beware....all so those pesky red light cameras...gonna take a few of them out as well.....I am thinking a new paint job...some of those blinking purple light underneath it and I'm ready.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 4, 2020)

Nov...Umbra words of wisdom...."discipline is the maker of successful grows" (not that yours is not successful....just not what you would like it to be)....I guess I am lucky sharing the same room as my grow...we seem to like the same climate control.


----------



## novitius (Feb 4, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Nov...Umbra words of wisdom....discipline is the maker of successful grows (not that yours is not successful....just not what you would like it to be)....I guess I am lucky sharing the same room as my grow...we seem to like the same climate control.


 He told me that once. Time constraints more than laziness right now. I almost feel like I should shut it down until I can afford the time it deserves. But, that's not gonna happen. I'm just going to keep pushing forward with it and eventually it'll dial in. If I was living alone and the only hands on the thermostat so to speak these problems would not persist. But hey, that's life! 
 I'm locked out of the house right now lol! I've been out here in the rain for like 2 hours now. Everybody is napping. I've been taking on the BoC today. It's the strongest out of this grow.


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

Blinky colored lights under it for sure !-- Gonna need some them hub caps that keep spinning when U stop too !-- No need for Ma Deuce to be mounted like that  -- They riding Your tail then U just need a 90 mm recoiless rifle on a mount pointing straight back !- It was the next generation jeep but I drove one them all over the mountains on the southern edge of North Korea  !-- They not so comfortable with no doors or heater when the temp is 40 below ! -- I would like a jeep !
Yo Nov U need to get an extra key made -- put it in a pill bottle and bury it where nobody knows but U ! - There is still a key buried at the beach house -- I just forgot where I buried it !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 4, 2020)

Had a friend who designed and installed a pair of chain guns in the back of a Chinese diplomats car.  
Seems a little James bond to me but he got paid big bucks for it.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 4, 2020)

Nov I hope you get back in soon....Keef I am thinking a snorkel and tire chains for a river crossing...just in case. M2HB is for those traffic cameras...cheaper than the 37mm and better hit ratio on those swinging cameras .


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

My solution is a gyrocopter !- Just get up above the traffic - U can drive it around on the ground too - Got a propeller on the back !--


----------



## novitius (Feb 4, 2020)

Yeah man. Jet packs man!!

If I buried a key if forget where dude. My wallet been MIA for two weeks....


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2020)

NCH has a billboard up on 99 near Ceres, lol.


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

Mr. Leroy back in veg !- Opened a single flower between this morning and now !-- He in a seperate building than the girls now !--
( Black Star -x Apricot Head )-x- ( Snow Desiel-x- Black Berry Snow Lotus )--
HP -- I'd like to introduce U to  --Amos Moses !- --U gonna grow some for me ?-- Sit down on him son !-- This gonna be a good one !

Good deal Umbra !-- He'll be back in the game !


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Afternoon all....Finally got a minute for cracker break...the cats were eyeing me over being late . I guess all areas have their share of tail-gaters...but around here it has gotten crazy...on the interstate today...doing 15 mph over the speed limit...I do not drive slow...a young Lady clearing texting on here phone was glued to my bumper at 10 feet maybe. Nothing in other lane...OK...enough is enough...stopped by Joe's mechanic shop, used car sales and tattoo removal service. Told him my frustrations...he said he just the thing around back...it was love at first sight...tail-gater beware....all so those pesky red light cameras...gonna take a few of them out as well.....I am thinking a new paint job...some of those blinking purple light underneath it and I'm ready.
> 
> View attachment 258601


When I go to Healdsburg, I drive thru St Helena. There's a place where you can rent Harley's. This guy has a VW bug, old type, with a 10 cylinder rotary aircraft engine in the place of the boxer motor hanging out the back with the propeller on it. That might keep folks from tailgating you.


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

Umbra that thang need to be on pontoons !-- Or put that puppy up front and and run a drive shaft back to the rear end -- little weight in the back to give some bite to the tires  --Front end would stay down !-


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2020)

I think I would rather shove bamboo splinters under my fingernails than watch political name tonight. Piece of #[email protected]&&^%*)


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 4, 2020)

Just in case one is inclined to take Orange Julius seriously... Look close. 




Look closer


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 4, 2020)

Now go wash your eyeballs out with bleach


----------



## novitius (Feb 4, 2020)

That's really really..... (Insert Tasmanian devil noises)


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 4, 2020)

He makes my brain hurt and my lady parts want to buy a subscription to the Pepper Spray of the Month Club


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

Stinky --U just plain nasty !-- I did not need to see that ! -


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 4, 2020)

Sorry Keef, just a reminder that he has always been someone who will do anything for money. Bet he let them run that article (if anything in playgirl can be called an 'article') for some extra cash to add to his shell game... buy some time before creditors knock?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 4, 2020)

Pretty sure he doesn’t pay his tab now any better than he ever did...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 4, 2020)

He doesn't have to; 300 million taxpayers are here to chip in!


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

U know I be hanging onto his every word !-- NOT !- Ignorance is alive and well in America !-- U know I'm old and cripple and he about twice my size but I think I could take the fat f*** !- -I would at least like the oppurtunity !-- With a crowd watching -- What ever the rules were--  I wouldn't be there to play fair !- I would be there to mess him up quick and fast before they stop me !--If they ain't quick enough I take his skalp for a trophy !- I would at least want to bite off an ear !-- Queensbury Rules - Sure just ring the bell !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 4, 2020)

Keef, I wonder...One of the times I quit smoking, I started Copenhagen...(no I don’t chew)So I wonder if a good tasting thc chew could be developed...I bet there are a few Texans that chew...


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice angle RE !-- Most everything having to do with weed will be new to them !-- I used Copenhagen for years -- I know they got them little pouches now days - I could infuse them ?-When I was still working steel !- I used Copenhagen--Work with your hands like that- U don't got much time to smoke !---I got paid per part I welded -- I wasn't welding - I wasn't making any money !--One my bosses there when I was welding tractor parts -- pulled out a joint of some "Good weed" to impress me and let me know he smoked after work one day !-- I already knew the guy smoked !-- I supplied his dealer !-- I was properly impressed !


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

Being all crippled up and all -- Half his size --I don't think putting me in the ring with him would be fair -- Might better bring Jr. Too ?-- I would like to get me some of that !-- I wonder what he sound like when he screams in pain  ?- Wouldn't no body have to tell me to break his leg !


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2020)

Oh my that wouldn't hurt nearly enough, lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 4, 2020)

Keef you do know that scalp is mostly Aqua Net, right? Not much of a trophy. I'd take the 7 foot, hip length necktie instead. Get it dry cleaned before hanging it on the wall though, spray tan has an acrid odor, think there's an electrical fire somewhere, oh no that's just the smell of deceit


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

Taking out a knee ?-- That's just to fix U in position !- So U can't chase me or attack me anymore or run away ! --I go into the monkey man /chimpanzee  style- - U can't run away - So I'm coming for your fingers - I just need to break one finger on each hand and U can no longer attack or defend !- That would be enough for me !- No need to bite your face off and rip your junk off  like the monkey man do !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 4, 2020)

Okay gotta clear my mind of bitterness before evening garden chores, don't want to scare the girls into banana trees. Though that one triple grape looks like she could put me in a headlock. No noogies tonight! I got a hair appointment tomorrow!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 4, 2020)

Seedlings are sooo slooooow....


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2020)

yes they are


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 4, 2020)

Guess I need to learn to think ahead...lol! You can see a couple of things going on here...some cloth pots fulla coco chips, some seedlings, some bigger than others...some made it and some didn’t...not even sure which did right now but there is a bigger pot there that is trying it’s best to be organic in nature...it’s struggling probably because it’s the first plant to ever try that in this dirt I mixed up...I give it a 50/50 chance but it’s looking slightly healthier in the last 24...wish it luck!!!


----------



## Keef (Feb 4, 2020)

It's winter - cold slow them down - cold mean low humidity too --which slow them even more ! -- Waldo's chillin get past this they gonna do U right !

Distract U so U don't have to listen to that guy ?

U know there is this one tale from the old writings of Sumer I have had trouble telling -- Seems a bit controversial to me !- U decide ?-- One of those 6,000 year old tablets - Tells of Enki of the Anunaki while at the landing place  in Jerusalem- Or as we call It the temple mound - - The landing place of the big stone same as its twin in Balbeck -- What follows was the tale of Soloman and Bathsheeba - but what's not told in the bible but is in the old writings is that thier child was the 1st blond haired blue eyed human among the black haired people  !- - He supposed to be Enki the one that folded that second human chromosome up so it became a single  chromosome instead of 2 and made us humans !-- I think that takes " f-ing your own work" to a whole new level !-- Apparently the Anunaki had the same numher of chromosomes giving them the ability to mate with humans and produce viable offspring !-
This went on for a long long time in the pre deluvian world !-- The story also says that Enki was not only Noah's father but also his grandfather !-- Seems to imply that not only are we GMO but we are mostly of Anunaki blood ! -- Maybe as much as 7/8ths ?- Or what is called in cows (Pure breds)--  Saw on one those conspiracy shows about how aliens are abducting people and making human alien hybrids !-- Might be a little late for that ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

I wasn't watching when Momma Nancy tore that speech up !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 5, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone... So far we have missed the rain other than a sprinkle...Winter returns tomorrow...then Spring is back for the weekend...oh and a chance of rain 4 out of the next 7 days...The Weather person needs a protection service....farmers are irate. Radial on a Bug....that would keep em back for sure...I used to hang/work around crop dusting service/airport...R2800 Double Wasp is my fav radial...and "the Rolls Royce Merlin" is my fav inline...sweetest sound in the world....R2800 at sunrise. Would have been just the thing to drown the SoU speech out. Keef you telling us we all have alien Genes....way cool....I knew something is wrong with me lol. A THC infused dip 2RE?...Holy spittoon...that would sale like peanut brittle on a country street corner...I will take some shares in that company! Off for a walk....smoke till your numb.


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- It's dark !-- Need coffee !- Where my pipe ?- 
HP- No I'm not saying U got some alien genes - I'm saying U a alien / human --Octaroon - Not even quadroon !-- Octaroon !--
That would mean - U are 7 parts alien and 1 part earth monkey man ! -- U can even find it in the bible !- The Nephylim took wives from among the sons of man and they bore children

Cold sprinkle in the mudhole this morning !-- Stand back !-- Give him room !-- He bout to get high now !


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

One of the biggest scientific mysteries of our time is - Where is the Missing link in evolution between apes and humans ?-- In Darwin's theory of evolution ? --Why apes got 24 pairs of chromosomes and humans got 23 ?-- I think the chances of that happening naturally would be bout as likey as a tornado ripping thru a junk yard and leaving me a fully assembled Bat Mobile !- but there is a chance !
Let us make man in our image !


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Do I make U uncomfortable sometimes ?

Edit -- Blue Berry Chocolate ?-- Dam U BOC !-- I should know that terp profile !- The weed played me y'all !-- One more toke and I bet U can figure it out ?--  It's not fully developed but it's there !-- I could probably leap tall buildings in a single leap if I could just stand up ?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2020)

There IS another possibility to concider........God is Real and what the Bible says is True.


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

I ain't asking nobody to believe nothing !-- The way I see it is believe in one hand -- **** in the other and see which one gets full 1st !


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Gotta find me a paper bag !- Leroy over there making pollen and I want some of it !

Edit -- I was there when Lil' Leroy was conceived-- That's my boy !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 5, 2020)

Good morning all.  It's a day with nothing that must be done.

I flipped the rest of my plants into a 12/12 schedule as soon as my new light arrived.  Then I did a LST session.  I will be work on a clone/seedling propagator.  I have a new strain on its way and want to be ready with a mother and clone maker.  Blue Dream is written up as a heavy producer.  I don't have a good grasp of production and weights so I'm aiming at ensuring an adequate amount at this point.

I was busted by my son in law.  He walked in the house and blurted that he smelled weed.  I was working in the plant room but left the door open.  I asked him to keep it on the down low and he asked me to keep my favorite son in mind, if I have extra.  Now I have his birthday and Christmas covered, too.  I have to get a bigger scrubber for the basement.

And keep the door closed.


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Go Dax !- He should know if he wants to partake --another light would appreciated !- There's Christmas and birthdays ?-- A scrubber would help - U got a birthday coming up ?-- Make sure U teach him the golden rule !-- Protect your grower !
2 grow areas and we'll get U set up on a continuous grow !
The way I got my nephew set up in the mudhole is a 2 part bloom rotation -- Every month half of bloom is harvested - and refilled from veg -- and the wheel rolls on - clone/ veg/ bloom /repeat !
Yo Umbra !-- I had a high thought !-- Chocolate Snow !-- Snow Lotus meets BOC !- U should do this ! - Sometimes U just can't miss -- I think this one of them times !


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Dax - A cloner ain't a problem!-- My aero cloners work just fine !-- U can also grow in them - I do !-- Cost U about $50 to build !-- Plus a light !- Made out those big 35 gallon black totes with a yellow checkerboard lid --One of those in veg and one in bloom would work fine !-- I was running my midgets at the beach -- Send a shaped bush about a foot tall to bloom !-- I can get about 6 per box !- same variety or assorted !
I was running my 4 part bloom cycle with 2 boxes in each part  - Adds up to about a square meter in each part of bloom - I use a 396 gallon submersible pump with a filter glued to a ceramic tile to stablize it in the box -- the pump comes with a bag of adapters-- I then make a square pvc figure "8" with a "T" in the middle - I then drill holes in the PVC pipe every 3 inches or so for these micro sprayers - They cheap !-Stick the sprayer assembly U just made on top the pump with an adapter  !- That is your pump assembly-- It goes in the box !-- I use 2 inch aero baskets with a neoprene collar- That checkerboard lid is almost laid out to be drilled - 2 inch doorknob drill and drill some holes ! -- The 2 inch aero baskets and collars go into the holes !- This box is finished !-- About 12-13  gallons of nute water go into the box - add a big 2 inch air stone attached to an aquarium air pump - Note : I use one of the holes in the lid as an  access port to run the airline and electrical cord out ! -- Stick cuttings  in the grow holes and make it rain in that box ! --I use a timer for the pump - 15 minutes on 15 off - air pump runs 24 /7 - Light also on a timer of course !-- All ordered on Amazon and deliver to U !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

6 plants per box - 2 boxes per group -- So Keef U telling me I could grow a big OZ dry weight from 6 different varieties per box ?- U had 2 boxes per group ?- Lawdy the selection that would be ?- Yep !-- weed store in a box !


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2020)

Good morning OFC. I was planning a business trip today. Getting canceled as I type, lol._ issues with a well_


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

I was gonna do something !-- but I forgot what it was !

Edit :-- Stoned Other Keef wanna tell U about his new invention !-
U know them pine air fresheners people put in they cars and such ?--
Other Keef say make them with the grow room smell !- The strong smell of growing cannabis !-- This'n right here ?-- Road Kill Skunk ?- To each his own?-

Other Keef -- U  just plain evil !- Then how anybody  know whether U growing weed or got some them dank air fresheners ? ---

Check Mate !

Edit :-- Tech Admin -- A gift !- If U want it !
It wouldn't be the 1st time I made someone a lot of money !- Thanks for keeping the lights on here !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 5, 2020)

Good morning old farts....managed to tweak my sciatica yesterday and I’m down...alternating heat and Ice pack...I dont like it...gimme my pipe...


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Whether he does it or someone else does it with the grow room smell air freshener --The cat is out the bag !--
 I win !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2020)

2RE
I been suffering with the sciatica since I had my knees replaced.
I feel for ya brother.
I'm sure you already know this but the stretches for sciatica DO help.    Good luck bro!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2020)

Keef
I been throwing that air freshener idea around for a couple years.   Now that its gaining legality I'm sure SOMEONE will do it.
I'd buy it for sure!


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

RE -Gloman -- I feel ya !-- Mine is not in my lower back but pretty much same thing but in the neck !- That's the left arm thing !- Nerve root in the neck to the left arm is one them got bulged in my fall !-- It gets inflamed it swell up some - that put pressure on the nerve root - arm no work right anymore -- thumbs on a phone I can usually still  do mostly ?-- I over do it hurts in my neck when I turn my head !-- Some might say I'm lazy but I spend my pain like a miser !-- Don't care what U think !-- Come live in this body awhile then we'll talk !


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Maybe the peeps from the free states don't understand how important it is if U could eliminate the stress that comes with growing in a prohibition state -- U remove the worry of grow room smell - - and keep a pack of hemp cigarettes around to explain the smell of pot smoke!- That takes a lot of stress away from when U just burned a fatty and someone shows up  !-- The smell of fresh grow room weed - That's a novel air freshner over there  !-- Ain't that cool ?-- These hemp cigarettes smell like pot too ?-- I'm trying to use them to get off  smoking tobacco !- Anything else I can do for U Officer ?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 5, 2020)

G'morning OFC.  I finished cloning around 4 this morning (I have an insomnia issue)  and got up finally a little bit ago.  Its cold out but no rain for a while.  That's supposed to change soon.  My garden is overgrowing the area I gave it.  I may have to rearrange the flower room a bit.  In around 4 weeks its gonna have more plants then it has sq. footage.  In a proibition are that could be wrong but I'm justifying it because the overflow is going outside on a buddies farm.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2020)

Good day peeps. Re, so sorry about your back. That piriformis stretch really will help. I hope you feel better soon. I have created a monster or a mini wanna be monster. Annie the puppy cries to be held. oh dear, never had that with the big poodles. lol She is a delight to me though.  Cold and dreary here.  I need a project, but i mostly hid in the bedroom and smoke pot. In a month my company will be gone.  Hope you are all healthy.


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey Nick !- Tizz the time of the season ?-- Don't tell nobody but I got 5 outside right now !-- They catch that guy who owns that over grown lot next door growing weed he gonna be in deep trouble !-- I put them out too early but there was no place for them in the grow for the runts !- They die I put some more out later before I leave !- Come back for them in the fall !- Got plenty clones !-- Gonna try some outside Go-Rilla stuff This year for hash !


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Bruno the Junk yard dog and Precious the big Pitbull are gone - makes life easier on me and my dogs !-- Jet always wanna hang with the big dogs - I didn't trust them !- Me Bruno and that dog across the street already tangled once and I was holding Jet !-- He busted out to go join the fight - all 6 lbs of him -- I caught him right before he got there - Scooped him up and did one them rolls and come back up on my feet in the middle of the fight -- I was kicking dogs right and left to stop the fight  and screaming at them !- Missed a kick and down I went !- I was back on my feet pretty quick for an old guy !- Big Dogs were gone !- Took me 3 days to recover from that !--- Didn't hurt my face a bit !-- Everything else ?-- Not so good !--Crippled me up pretty good -- There was blood but wasn't none of it mine !


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

They sent the tax man- I lost my job and- U got hooked on oxycodone - They shut the lights off- They took the car and-- I bought a sawed off shotgun !


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 5, 2020)

Good afternoon OFC


----------



## novitius (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey ofc! I hope everyone is having a great day. 
 I've caught that song on the radio keef. It's a good one. I'm not sure who they are tho!


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Nov - The Glorious Sons !-
 Sawed Off Shotgun !

Still raining here and cooling off !-- I got a 34 spot empty cloner -- Nature abhors a vacuum !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 5, 2020)

Afternoon All...Getting a few down pours here with a Tornado watch...standard issue this time of if it hits 70* or above and it is 70* now. Glad to hear Keef is cooling off...I will be next...grow is moving right along at week 7...I am anxious to get it all down...for one they did not bluff on the T Kush being smelly... it is and I will be glad when it is in the jar! I am waiting till I have it all down, to call the guy with a bucket truck to cut the final Oak . Plus I have 11 new stalks of celery...officer I swear it said celery seed on the pack...big green celery stalks. Had a lite work schedule this morning...did the sweep...mop and chase dust routine afterwards...waiting for Better Homes and Gardens to show up with my House Keepers Seal of Approval...OK they are not gonna show up...guess I have to settle for some Candy Cream.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2020)

How do yall!
I believe I been transported to the arctic.  Its snowing like crazy here.
This O.L. girl don't want to clone!
1 been in the cloner over a week and nothing.  It hasn't croaked yet so Ill give it more time.  I took 2 more cuts though so there Should be at least 1 take root.
The other 6 are in dirt and looking like they gonna survive.
   Can I sell y'all some snow?


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Hep me !-- Trying to post a pic or 2 - Says file is too large - How I make it smaller ?-


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2020)

Missed my flight to Portland. Fixed issues at Fresno. Sales manager was happy. Told me help was on the way, lol. Why don't I believe him? New guy is still going through background checks and should be on board in another week or so. Called my boss and told him I put out a few fires but missed flight. He wasn't happy, but he knows I did the right thing. My sciatica has kicked in full tilt. I have 2 herniated disks in my back and 1 in my neck. Then there is the separated shoulder that will pop out of the socket every so often. Stretching is the only thing that helps. I'm beat and beat up


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2020)

Keef said:


> Hep me !-- Trying to post a pic or 2 - Says file is too large - How I make it smaller ?-


In you camera settings you can set the size of the photos or you can use an app from the app store. They're free apps


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

I Ain't killing another dum  phone !--I'm reformed !-- I don't do that anymore ! - I used to be able to post pics - Now my phone just laugh at me !-- I have to wait get someone to show me how - Makes no sense to me I can send them  e-mail or attached to a text but post one here seems to be outside my skill set at the moment  !- I could always just shoot it ?-- No!- That didn't work out so well at the beach !-- Took my best crazy to get outta dat **** !- I hear they got a new exhibit at the hip Corpus Christi modern art museum ? - It looks like a lawnmower with a pick ax sticking out the top - Pick ax buried all the way down thru the engine from the top to the bottom 
They call the piece "Frustration !" - It  fits ?-"Artist don't " !-- I Kilt that lawnmower door knob dead with extreme preduduce !- U can't fix that !--and I didn't have ole Roscoe P. Coaltrain asking a bunch of questions I didn't want to answer!-- I can adapt !


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

So they acquitted him on both charges in the impeachment as expected ?-- I quess I'll go ahead and bow to  the demon and acknowledge him as legal King of America ?- Then again ?-- Maybe not ?


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 5, 2020)

My phone has more tape than glass at this point.  Also, you are correct no one is fit to judge another @Keef. @umbra sorry to hear about your pain brother. @novitius weather is crazy here as well 70°F yesterday and it snowed early this morning. @thegloman I want some input from all of you OG's as to whether I should go CFL or LED for a flower room. Also what actual wattage would you use? See I can't go MH or Ceramic because of the heat in a small space.
In about an hour I'll post this weeks pics on Medical Grow


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Padre - Stick with LEDs - 1,000-1,500 watts per square meter/yard !-I can't do some kind of fancy testing  - I use the number they claim - It's the  best I got !- With this southern heat they your best bet !


----------



## novitius (Feb 5, 2020)

LED baby!


----------



## Lesso (Feb 5, 2020)

PadrePuff said:


> Also, you are correct no one is fit to judge another @Keef


What about judges? Its kind of their job.


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Better to be Judged by 12 than carried by 6 !


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2020)

Keef's work


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2020)

More


----------



## novitius (Feb 5, 2020)

Looking good Keef!


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks Umbra !-- Thought I only sent 4 -- Some are from a week ago
Bud light can ?-- That be Umbra's White Indica bred to my BBSL -
She about 2 weeks out maybe little less?
2nd pic is old!
3rd pic is the cola of the one against the wall with the bud light can !
Next set -
1st pic another WI-x- BBSL  I had to use the pimp stick on her ( coat hanger )
2nd pic in this group be my bloom - Got only 4 feet of headroom - until the 15th !-- The oldest group is in the rear and group moved to bloom 15th last month is closer!- leaves sticking out on the left are 7- 8 plants in one my aero boxes !--last pic is my veg with my cloners and growers -- In the back is a revegged momma WI-x- BBSL !--She being carried to bloom on the 15th - get rid of her I can better use the space !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2020)

Padre
I have 3 LED's.  In my honest opinion.......go LED.  My best one is a King plus 1500w.   Its bright as all get out.  I like it a lot but its a pink light.  I got a spider farm sf1000 and its really good but its not enough on its own.
My grow space is 5 x 8 and I have 1 1500w. 1 1200w. 1 1000w.
If I had the money I'd probably get the SF2000.
CFLs get pretty hot too.    I have 1 that I use for the nursery.


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Gloman U still got them CFLs ?  -- Dam - That's been awhile !-- Work'm Cuz !-


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 5, 2020)

Keef said:


> Padre - Stick with LEDs - 1,000-1,500 watts per square meter/yard !-I can't do some kind of fancy testing  - I use the number they claim - It's the  best I got !- With this southern heat they your best bet !



That's exactly why I figured either CFL or LED would be cooler to run in 110°F in our little Southern corner. 
Okay seedlings have yet to emerge but, you will see them first here from "The Dirty South OFC ".


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 5, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Padre
> I have 3 LED's.  In my honest opinion.......go LED.  My best one is a King plus 1500w.   Its bright as all get out.  I like it a lot but its a pink light.  I got a spider farm sf1000 and its really good but its not enough on its own.
> My grow space is 5 x 8 and I have 1 1500w. 1 1200w. 1 1000w.
> If I had the money I'd probably get the SF2000.
> CFLs get pretty hot too.    I have 1 that I use for the nursery.



Oh yeah pink is good with me since I'd need to hit a red spectrum.


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 5, 2020)

umbra said:


> Keef's workView attachment 258639
> View attachment 258640
> View attachment 258641



Girls are  looking all  beautiful almost giving me a stiffy


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Padre U got some half sister's of that White Indica in the pic  -- BBSL did me right !- U gonna like these ! - 
Oh yeah !-- They is some dank in the dirty south !-- 
Hey mom look what I did during prohibition !-- 
 I'm be driving a team of Texas born and bred fire breathing monsters up outta here when the law changes !--


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 5, 2020)

Lesso said:


> What about judges? Its kind of their job.



What is from the government belongs to the government. In other words those appointed to uphold the law of the land we reside in should in fact do so. That is also why when a serviceman takes a life in pursuit serving their country's military it is not held against them as if they murdered any other perfect stranger outside of the war zone.  Hope this helps if not I'll send you private messages in a more concise explanation. I just don't see the need in general for the whole OFC to receive a theologian lesson especially because of our vast personal beliefs. I am hear to discuss cannabis growing, health benefits and get advice from those with much more energy than I.


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 5, 2020)

novitius said:


> LED baby!



Thanks brother


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

U see that WI with the coat hanger ?
Leroy got a date with a clone soon as I gather some pollen and the girls are ready to breed !  -- BBSL carry a pink trait !-- (WI-x-BBSL)-x- (Snow Desiel -x- BBSL)-- There will be pink- it will be potent !-- The Big Pink Hammer ?- Or Mudhole Pink ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2020)

Keef said:


> Thanks Umbra !-- Thought I only sent 4 -- Some are from a week ago
> Bud light can ?-- That be Umbra's White Indica bred to my BBSL -
> She about 2 weeks out maybe little less?
> 2nd pic is old!
> ...


You sent 2 the other day and I included them as well


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 5, 2020)

Keef said:


> Thanks Umbra !-- Thought I only sent 4 -- Some are from a week ago
> Bud light can ?-- That be Umbra's White Indica bred to my BBSL -
> She about 2 weeks out maybe little less?
> 2nd pic is old!
> ...




Looking really good


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

(AK-X-BBSL)- x-( BB-x- BPU)- -This a keeper !--


Edit :- Now that the impeachment trial is over - We can put that behind us and move on !-- U really think this is how it ends ? --This is not about politics !-- He is not my King ! -- If he does it ?--He can't be wrong ? - Above the law ?- I don't think so !


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

I been fighting a problem with my boxes since I built the 1st one - If a pump is in just the right position to Point a micro sprayer in the right spot the box can leak some--Around the lid - Not much but enough to piss me off !- I burnt up some brain cells looking for a simple easy fix !- Fewer parts the better !--At times pulling at my hair and screaming my dissatisfaction !-- I don't have that problem anymore !-- The solution was to change to a different kind of micro sprayer - Little 360 degree sprayers - Like a light rain in the box now instead of a storm ! - No new parts needed or built !-- Dam I'm smart !- OK  !--So --I got them by mistake !-- I would rather say that after a great deal of  research and millions of dollars --I discovered a miraculous new concept !--but I didn't !- but don't tell it that way !-- It was the product of a genius with a  brilliant mind !
Papa said -- If U can't dazzle them with brilliance?-- Then baffle them with bullchit !--


----------



## thegloman (Feb 5, 2020)

Keef said:


> Gloman U still got them CFLs ?  -- Dam - That's been awhile !-- Work'm Cuz !-


You bet I do!
I added 8 100w mini cfl bulbs to it too.  Making it a 1050w cfl light.   Its Hot and only good for up close so I put the added lights on a separate switch.  I can run the mini cfl or the big cfls or both together.
I ordered a 4" in line fan for my nursery to pull the excess heat out.


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 5, 2020)

I think these two girls are starting to get pretty sticky


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

That'll work G !-- They were just too hot in that walk in closet ! -- Switched to LEDs and did the best I could in there !- Hot !--Poor ventalation !-- Not the ideal grow environment !-Still not in an ideal grow environment but I know how to get there now !


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

That'll work Padre !- U gonna do my indicas right ! --Make me proud !

I'm kinda leaning toward" Mudhole Pink "
Name it before it is even conceived  ?-- I've seen what I've seen !- I know Waldo dominates in terps !- so I can almost gaurantee what the terp profile will be !-- SD-x-BBSL --Has the pink trait - I've grown it's pretty!-- WI -x BBSL --Has no color --Just straight up dank !- 3 outta 4 grand parents carried color -- So it'll be there I just gotta find it and it shouldn't be hard !- I just need the one pink girl !-- Half Black Berry Snow Lotus on both sides with an additional  dose of Snow Lotus from the "S" in SD !-- It ain't the pink that's gonna get U !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 5, 2020)

Keef said:


> Go Dax !- He should know if he wants to partake --another light would appreciated !- There's Christmas and birthdays ?-- A scrubber would help - U got a birthday coming up ?-- Make sure U teach him the golden rule !-- Protect your grower !
> 2 grow areas and we'll get U set up on a continuous grow !
> The way I got my nephew set up in the mudhole is a 2 part bloom rotation -- Every month half of bloom is harvested - and refilled from veg -- and the wheel rolls on - clone/ veg/ bloom /repeat !



I'm setting up a rotation like your nephew. I used your earlier posts as a guide but downsized to what I need, and some extra.  Right now, I have a 3'x3', a 2.5'×4.5', a cloner bucket and a seed propogator.  I plan one staying with 8 week bloomers mostly from now on. I listen and learn from the experts.  Thanks Keef and the rest of you too.

I have a deal with my wife and kids.  The kids get me handmade presents from the grandkids. That's the part that makes me rich beyond money.  For fun, my deal with my wife is that I show my wife what she got me for Christmas and birthdays.  She shows me what I got her.   We have both been very very good ;^).  It's all for fun.  My son in law hasn't even told my daughter.  He knows how to keep quiet.  He doesnt know it but will only get amounts under a quarter.  If there is a screw up, it's a misdemeanor.  Giving extra presents is no a problem.


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

I hope it works out for U Dax !-- Shouldn't be a problem !-- Until U meet the borg !- I can't even type that word !-- And those other spawn of Satan !-- I refuse to name them !-- They gonna be coming for U and Padre !-- Not a matter of if but when !-- Sharpen up on your pest control skills !-- I'm be eating a lot of mine so no poison !-
I ran a White Widow cloning from clones for 4 and a half years blooming her over and over again  cycle after cycle !-' Then the borg came for her and they took her from me !
And beware of them dog pecker knats too !-- Spit - spit !!!!


----------



## Lesso (Feb 5, 2020)

PadrePuff said:


> What is from the government belongs to the government. In other words those appointed to uphold the law of the land we reside in should in fact do so. That is also why when a serviceman takes a life in pursuit serving their country's military it is not held against them as if they murdered any other perfect stranger outside of the war zone.  Hope this helps if not I'll send you private messages in a more concise explanation. I just don't see the need in general for the whole OFC to receive a theologian lesson especially because of our vast personal beliefs. I am hear to discuss cannabis growing, health benefits and get advice from those with much more energy than I.


 Im sorry, was that a yes on the judges being worthy to judge others? I know you say that you only want to  talk cannabis but you seem to be inserting yourself into many other topics. Then you quote or rather paraphrase scriptural deepities and get offended or defensive when someone points out the aburd and/or empty philosophical moralism contained within. I hope you do open the door on theology, it would be the most thrilling engagement the two of us could have. If you arent willing to show humor to the obvious joke i made, how about mercy and restraint? Do you need to give the the OFC a theology lesson? No, anymore than they need a book report assignment on harry potter or a lesson in methodological naturalism.... Or skepticism for that matter. 
I guess i would just suggest that if your religious dogma prevents you from rational discussion, or having a sense of humor, keep your weakly disguised preaching to yourself.... Stick to cannabis. I think you will be a fantastic grower by the way.


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

This other thing I been thinking about is these grow tents -
Wouldn't help me much but - Why couldn't a grower get one those little dorm fridges and cut a hole in it - I'd go thru the door for an air intake and an exhaust - have it outside the tent --regulate the flow of air thru the fridge and into and out of the tent to control the heat - Like an a.c. unit for a tent ?-


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2020)

Religion ?-- Wonder how many people have been killed in religous wars over the ages ?-- Or persecuted for thier beliefs  - Or persecuted others ?-
-If I was a welder -' Welding would probably pop up in my conversations sometimes ?
Lesso U want a philosophy argument I'm your man - What's your stance  ?
If the Padre came around here trying to save souls ?-- I be on him like stank on **** !

Gonna get my CKN bones out !- Where my storm bone ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2020)

Papa Legba !-- I wish to speak with U !


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

I was a theology major, before economics, music, and finally physics. I am very heavily influenced by Alan Watts. He was a Catholic priest but with a PhD in Divinity. His lecture series at Berkley is still some of most insightful, thought provoking thesis on religion I have ever experienced. His book, This is it, has every important passage underlined, lol. Every page is underlined. Only other book like that is The Prophet by Kahlil Gibran. Every passage is underlined


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 6, 2020)

Like I have said I'm here to talk about herb. I will not discuss my World religion or Theology. Their are plenty of sites where I do & can discuss it. BTW @Keef I know many people who have rigged small fridges to put pony kegs in as well as larger fridges to put larger kegs. I do not see why you could rig it to regulate a grow.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 6, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....Cold has returned and the rain was just fooling it never left...it rained on and off through the night. .7 tenths total...not much after 24 hours of rain....but it has made things soggy at best...at worst my house is turning green!...Oh well St. Patty's day is just around the corner....got green beer ...why not a green house lol. My kind of green grows in soil for me!...Keef your looking like a million dollar baby over there...we gotta get that menu for the Diner printed up! I can see those $100.00 bottles of cannabis infused wine on the shelf now...house wine...the good stuff is in the back room!...Off for a walk in the cold rain...Peace ya'll


----------



## Lesso (Feb 6, 2020)

umbra said:


> I was a theology major, before economics, music, and finally physics. I am very heavily influenced by Alan Watts. He was a Catholic priest but with a PhD in Divinity. His lecture series at Berkley is still some of most insightful, thought provoking thesis on religion I have ever experienced. His book, This is it, has every important passage underlined, lol. Every page is underlined. Only other book like that is The Prophet by Kahlil Gibran. Every passage is underlined


I listen to alan watts lectures all the time. Im a big fan of david hume.
Keef.... Im a methodological naturalist with a strong tendency towards epistemic skepticism.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 6, 2020)

PadrePuff said:


> Like I have said I'm here to talk about herb. I will not discuss my World religion or Theology. Their are plenty of sites where I do & can discuss it. BTW @Keef I know many people who have rigged small fridges to put pony kegs in as well as larger fridges to put larger kegs. I do not see why you could rig it to regulate a grow.


Thanks for ingnoring every point made and not acknowledging your own faults....hey maybe you really are a priest.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 6, 2020)

Hey badg....you wanna burn one?...cool come on out back I have some "killer" stuff.....Animals....ya gotta love em!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 6, 2020)

Good morning yall!
I had the best sleep I've had in many years!  Sadly it was drug induced, but hey, I haven't slept more than 2hrs at a time for as long as I can remember and this feels AMAZING!   I want More!


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 6, 2020)

Happy for ya Gman...getting enough sleep is so important.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 6, 2020)

I hope we get past this religion thing cuz it's taking away what we are here for in the 1st place.
I Love God as much as anybody can, but this isn't the place.


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

Good morning OFC. I never sleep well when traveling for business. Maybe 2 hours a night if I'm lucky. I've gone as long as a month, then my body shuts down. Taking a lot of flack for not going to Portland. LOL it's not like I am going to work here for the rest of my life. I've had the talk with the Sales manager and my boss, I'm not interested in doing 12 hour days, 6 or 7 days a week and we can get the CA dept of labor involved if you like? That was when they decided to hire another person to help with the work load.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 6, 2020)

thegloman said:


> I hope we get past this religion thing cuz it's taking away what we are here for in the 1st place.
> I Love God as much as anybody can, but this isn't the place.


I agree. Dont bring it up if you dont want to talk about it. It doesnt does have to be a negative thing.


----------



## novitius (Feb 6, 2020)

Good morning OFC.  
Judgemental overtones this morning on the read through. Who decides a judge is honorable enough to judge? We do, at the polls. 
 Man is susceptible to control. Many even enjoy supplication. Don't anger yourself over their willingness to hand over control. Learn to guide that soul to fulfillment and they will relish in their own power. 
 A free thinking human is rare. Most of us are just regurgitating what ever we've chosen to accept. Accept that you know nothing and you will understand everything. 
 Hahahaha. It's he serious? Who knows!


----------



## novitius (Feb 6, 2020)

Lesso said:


> I agree. Dont bring it up if you dont want to talk about it. It doesnt does have to be a negative thing.


 Maybe call him out in a PM next time then?


----------



## Lesso (Feb 6, 2020)

Was he preaching in a pm?


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

No I don't think that was what he meant. He meant for you to PM him if you see something that you see as preaching. Back to weed


----------



## thegloman (Feb 6, 2020)

Ok, I moved my planted clones out of the dome.  I hope this extremely low humidity don't hurt them.
If I can get this stubborn Oregon Lemons to root Ill have more room in the dome by taking the bubble box out.


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

novitius said:


> Good morning OFC.
> Judgemental overtones this morning on the read through. Who decides a judge is honorable enough to judge? We do, at the polls.
> Man is susceptible to control. Many even enjoy supplication. Don't anger yourself over their willingness to hand over control. Learn to guide that soul to fulfillment and they will relish in their own power.
> A free thinking human is rare. Most of us are just regurgitating what ever we've chosen to accept. Accept that you know nothing and you will understand everything.
> Hahahaha. It's he serious? Who knows!


Ok a judge is not meant to judge people, it is to judge the legal merits of the case. Every state has a BAR association that regulates lawyers and judges and they decide if a judge is honorable enough to judge the merits of a case. I have brought charges against an attorney to the BAR. It took 2 years. It has entirely to the attorney's advantage. The attorney was not disbarred, although she was censured. Lawyers and judges are Officers of the Court and have a set standard for ethics and behavior. If they operate outside those rules they can have lots of issues. Most people don't understand the process, and lawyers don't want you to, that's why so much is in latin. It's the same as medicine. Lots in latin to keep average people from understanding.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 6, 2020)

The judge comment was meant to be sardonic.... I am a former LEO and as such i fully understand the legal system.
This is an open discussion forum. If you do not want to openly discuss the ideas you post, then do not post the idea. There was no disrespect of the person or personhood of the original poster. No love is lost. 
Thats all i have to say on that


----------



## novitius (Feb 6, 2020)

Umbra if I commit a crime I'm on trial. I'm on trial for my behavior. My entire life is digested to see what my punishment should be. Tell me about the legal system and what I don't understand. I've got three felonies and I've never seen prison. I complete supervision.


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

NJ did not require you to go to law school to be a lawyer or judge, only pass the BAR testing. That may have changed now, but anyone already accepted into the BAR is grandfathered in


----------



## novitius (Feb 6, 2020)

Furthermore if you it don't vote for the judge they don't get seated. That's how it works. Yes they pass tests and adhere to standards just like any industry. They don't get hired tho. They get elected. By the people's vote.


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

In most criminal trials you are judged by 12 of your peers in a jury. Both sides make their case and the judge rules on the Rules of Law. Lawyers try to do stuff that is not allowed all the time. The judge will rule on that. Case law is a huge aspect of what the judge relies on to determine what is allowed and what is not.


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

novitius said:


> Furthermore if you it don't vote for the judge they don't get seated. That's how it works. Yes they pass tests and adhere to standards just like any industry. They don't get hired tho. They get elected. By the people's vote.


That's not true at all. Many judges are appointed. It's the good old boy network


----------



## novitius (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm sorry. I was triggered.


----------



## novitius (Feb 6, 2020)

They get elected here at least.... To stem corruption.


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

It has more to do with the type of law. Criminal law that is the norm.


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Federal Judges and Prosecutors are appointed.  Elected Judges are just as likely to be corrupt as appointed ones.  We need to have them hired and use a merit system to have them promoted just like most jobs. Just my thoughts.. I could be wrong.  Too many unqualified Judges and Prosecutors out there for sure.


----------



## novitius (Feb 6, 2020)

I apologize for my outbursts to everyone.


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

no worries


----------



## novitius (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm sorry I said anyhting beyond my first post there. I really just meant to make a joke and go on my way. Instead I argue.... not like me usually these days.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 6, 2020)

Nov any good piece of steel has a little temper to it....... We had a Criminal Court Judge here that had no Law degree or any experience in Law at all. He was elected before the State changed the requirements and as Umbra stated he was Grand Fathered in till he lost an election. Lot of trial Lawyers tried to use it to their advantage...State would have no part of it...personally he did as well as the degree Judges. He owned a print shop and was a Master politician......OK I do not have enough for a Jury of 12...I have 11...they are humming along considering its the cold part of the year. The 2 smaller ones bottom slight right in pc....are 7 days behind the other ones. One (smallest one) is Purple cake...it was dragging so I dug it up for inspection...only showed minimal opening along the seam...figured it had lost some hormones due to moisture or what ever and might die or be a runt. Dropped the GSC (closest to cam right bottom..as a back up )...P Cake was not having that...they both popped the same day then...race is on now lol. I may have to give a couple away ...got 6 regs and 5 fems now.....Ordered a few beans yesterday...God Bud...never hear anyone talking about GB...it is a delicious strain...I cannot exactly describe its taste...maybe black cherry licorice...under the ol 1000 watt HPS sweet spot, it would make like crazy...and the smell would get you busted...no other way to describe it.. I noticed I had been out of the strain for a few months now...had to fix that .


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 6, 2020)

Keef said:


> Do I make U uncomfortable sometimes ?
> 
> Edit -- Blue Berry Chocolate ?-- Dam U BOC !-- I should know that terp profile !- The weed played me y'all !-- One more toke and I bet U can figure it out ?--  It's not fully developed but it's there !-- I could probably leap tall buildings in a single leap if I could just stand up ?



I hope I get some your superpowers when the BB× BOC finally goes to harvest.


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Nov any good piece of steel has a little temper to it....... We had a Criminal Court Judge here that had no Law degree or any experience in Law at all. He was elected before the State changed the requirements and as Umbra stated he was Grand Fathered in till he lost an election. Lot of trial Lawyers tried to use it to their advantage...State would have no part of it...personally he did as well as the degree Judges. He owned a print shop and was a Master politician......OK I do not have enough for a Jury of 12...I have 11...they are humming along considering its the cold part of the year. The 2 smaller ones bottom slight right in pc....are 7 days behind the other ones. One (smallest one) is Purple cake...it was dragging so I dug it up for inspection...only showed minimal opening along the seam...figured it had lost some hormones due to moisture or what ever and might die or be a runt. Dropped the GSC (closest to cam right bottom..as a back up )...P Cake was not having that...they both popped the same day then...race is on now lol. I may have to give a couple away ...got 6 regs and 5 fems now.....Ordered a few beans yesterday...God Bud...never hear anyone talking about GB...it is a delicious strain...I cannot exactly describe its taste...maybe black cherry licorice...under the ol 1000 watt HPS sweet spot, it would make like crazy...and the smell would get you busted...no other way to describe it.. I noticed I had been out of the strain for a few months now...had to fix that .
> 
> View attachment 258653


I have some god bud crosses I did years ago. Think I still have godwreck


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

Honestly I think it got overlooked by many people because BC Bud was selling them and they had a horrible reputation for cheating people


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

double post


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 6, 2020)

Way cool...I figured you had grown it...crossed it...improved on it...you tend to be a few decades ahead of the most of us.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 6, 2020)

sorry, this got accidentally included in the next post so ignore this.....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 6, 2020)

Good morning old stony ones...my back is still there and telling me...alternating hot and cold...
I decided to start a worn bin and see if I can collect some castings as the ones I have been buying just seem to be old and kinda lifeless...anyway I got a couple thousand worms in the mail the other day and here is the worm hotel I’ve come up with...I just used so coco coir that I had laying around and some of the compost from my pile...I put’m in there and ripped up the cardboard box they came in so they can go ahead and eat that along with some coffee grounds and egg shells I processed into dust..also an old squash and bell beeper from the fridge that had seen better days...
So we see how they do and mayhaps make some good ferts too...


----------



## thegloman (Feb 6, 2020)

2RE
So you're using a clear plastic bin with holes in it for air?
Looks good and what a great idea!  Feed em cardboard and coffee grounds?   Hmmmm!
 I have one like that but I used it for shrooms I may repurpose it now.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 6, 2020)

@thegloman, I was really just using what I had on hand...I guess maybe I should have used something not clear...I did give them stuff to hide under (an old piece of carpet) and I have a light hanging over the top so hopefully since they don’t like light...they’ll stay down under and eat...gave them some old chicken manure yesterday and today a chopped up squash and pepper so they seem to be happily worming among the various stuff I’ve put in there and I have not seen one try to escape yet...they should have plenty of food for a day or two...


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

If you have a little EM1, you can get monster worms.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 6, 2020)

Good afternoon O.F.C.....Rain and more rain in the forecast..O well it is winter in the rainforest..
   RE nice going on the worm farm, you will be rewarded with some good ****..hope that your back gets feeling better soon..


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 6, 2020)

umbra said:


> If you have a little EM1, you can get monster worms.


I think I do, thanks!!!

thanks mrcane, I’m takin it easy and hittin the pipe with a little harlequin and she got me pretty relaxed...
Been wanting to try worms for a while now as I by castings but they never seem very fresh...especially in the summer we’re the nursery has them piled out in the parking lot in the sun...


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Way cool...I figured you had grown it...crossed it...improved on it...you tend to be a few decades ahead of the most of us.


When I was a tester for OJD, I tested some impressive stuff. His hazelope was DNA's HTCC winning cut of chocolope. Not a seedling from the offspring the actual cut from DNA. It was bred to G13/haze. The pollen was Soma's personal pollen of G13/haze. Only 1 caveat, no F2. I asked before we started about breeding. OJD never did an F2. I waited 10 years and I did the F2. Rose has some. Getting kind of old now. But those genetics alone are worth breeding to.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 6, 2020)

So umbra,
Do you just wet the scraps with EM1 or do you.sprinkle it all thru the worms enviroment?
How about bokashi?  Do you think that would be good to mix into the dirt the worms are in?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 6, 2020)

I've been saving my dirt after grows and using fresh.   
It would be nice to let worms live in there and spruce up the used soil for another grow.


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

Used to keep a bucket in the kitchen that I would put food scraps in with a cup of bokashi or a slurp of EM1. When it was full I would dump in my compost pile and turn it over. My son sold the huge worms to his friend to go fishing.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 6, 2020)

Lots of yummy tea from kitchen scraps too!
I know a guy who took a trash can, put a drain valve in the bottom, then put 2x4s on edge in the bottom. On them he put a large and small knit screen.
He's putting kitchen scraps in it and bokashi.
I think that's a bit on the large side but he says he has lots of scraps with 6 kids. lol


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 6, 2020)

Wassup friends.  Got the Jeep inspected today so back on the road.  It is supposed to rain for the next 4 days, won't that be fun.  I been kickin' around the idea of going on a cruise.  Then I remembered, Headslap, corona virus.  I done enough 6 month cruises for Unca Sam, I don't wanna do one for Princess lines too.


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

valid point


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 6, 2020)

On the news tonight a coupla cruise ships with captive audiences...doesn’t sound like much fun to me...
I think I’ll just stay home...


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 7, 2020)

Good morning OFC.  I am making 2 new scrubbers and ordering a fan today.  It's nice to have a spare.  In a previous life, I was a carbon scrubber operator . So, I want things ...  Change of plans.

Actually,  plan B, I'm buying the scrubbers new.  I plan on reusing the scrubbers, regenerating the carbon.  If I get a decent all metal unit, I should be able to regenerate the carbon without disassembly.  That removes any reason to diy.  The process is simple.  Burn it until the impurities are carbonized, and quench cool it to reopen the micro fissures in the carbon.  Clean the outside of it and hook it up again for another six months of so.

 The heat that was used in an industrial setting was red hot for maximising the micro fissures in the carbon.  I don't see why on a small scale, just cooking until it's burnt won't work about as well.  I've burnt food in the oven often enough over the years.  There is no rocket science there.  As long as there isn't hidden plastic parts, all should be well.

I've seen silicone caulk that was made to withstand oven temps, to 600 degrees f.  Pizza temps are about as high as I would need, so if the lazy plan doesn't work, I still can revisit plan A.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 7, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Nice cool morning here and Sun for the next 3 days...now that is an improvement! My solar power driveway light is struggling to stay charged with all the cloudy weather. On a positive note on Corona virus...2 countries are hinting at progress on a vaccine ...possible that animal trials will begin next week. The Doc that spread the news and was punished by Chinese Government has died from the Virus...so far the quarantine efforts in the US has limited it spread. I vote with 2RE...good time to catch up on home chores....Weatherman is on...now they are saying up to 7 inches of rain next week...due to another front stalling and backing up...shakes head....we do not need this. NM goes legal this Fall and I may just float on over there in my flatboat! We have been in this pattern of extremes for the past 18 months. Friday it is!...the week was just a blur. Enjoy your day amigo's


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 7, 2020)

The last post triggered some thoughts.  A number of years ago, a weather front stalled over my city.  After more than a week of downpours, my family's homes were flooded.  We lived outside a 1000 year flood plain, but had water up to the roof of a 1 1/2 story house.  My mother lived close and was hit just as bad.

Suddenly homeless refugees, with only the few things I could fit in a station wagon was a powerful lesson about global warming and how weather patterns change.  I thought that being in a place that had not flooded in recorded history was a safe bet.  So no flood insurance.  This is happening all over the world with increasing frequency.  I call that proof enough for me of climate change.  Scientists predicted weather patterns would be affected in just that way, and are right.

We have rebuilt far better than what we had before, so no tears or even sadness. Life is good. My marriage is stronger than I thought possible for our going through it together, and we have real world skills of survival and resilience that's been tested.  But I have become a natural disaster prepper.  It's like a regular prepper but without the hoarding of shiny useless trinket metal or lone-wolf mentality guns.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 7, 2020)

Morning Dax...I do prepping as well...just the basics....water , food , shelter.....no shiny items. The global warming predictions for this area show it becoming semi arid...much like S. TX and the loss of our forest...guess we are going to use all the rain up first though. We are fighting a lot of problems here...we lost 5000 people in 2019 due to relocation...when the S East is having a pop. uptick...LA and MS are not getting our share of the up swing...even Bama is out competing us. I am researching some interesting studies out on why this is happening...my suggestion is to go rec. legal on cannabis...the numbers would be different then. I have flood insurance ...only by chance..I am 210 ft above sea level so it was not required by law. But my mortgage company required it when the loan was active and I have retained it even after home being paid off.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello all.  Weather man said we were gonna get 4 days of rain.  When I went to bed at 4 am it was 43 outside.  I just woke up to two inches of snow!  Now if that ain't great.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- Got my chores done-- quite pleased with myself !- --It's cold !-- Gonna rain !-- alot !-- Stiff and sore !- Was exhausted and slept 2 long !--
Gonna drink coffee and smoke weed today !-- Until I recover!--Need more coffee !--Back to the pipe !
- It'll be good to watch and wait awhile !
Growing up we kept a worm box !- Old broken fridge laid on it's back filled with dirt and compost - The door lock was broken so it couldn't lock--A block kept the door open a 2 inches - Always plenty worms -- We used the worms to catch perch for live catfish bait !-  Prepping ?-- Only what I got between my ears !-- Fuel - Liqour--weed - I be trading for stuff I need - Hope the peppers bought good **** ?
Oh ! the rain will be there Nick !-- I would guess big rain with lightening -wind events for sure !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> Good morning OFC.  I am making 2 new scrubbers and ordering a fan today.  It's nice to have a spare.  In a previous life, I was a carbon scrubber operator . So, I want things ...  Change of plans.
> 
> Actually,  plan B, I'm buying the scrubbers new.  I plan on reusing the scrubbers, regenerating the carbon.  If I get a decent all metal unit, I should be able to regenerate the carbon without disassembly.  That removes any reason to diy.  The process is simple.  Burn it until the impurities are carbonized, and quench cool it to reopen the micro fissures in the carbon.  Clean the outside of it and hook it up again for another six months of so.
> 
> ...



You've peaked my interest Dax!
Forgive me for being uninformed but what are the carbon scrubbers for?
I can't think of any situation at home where a carbon srubber is needed.

Oh yeah,
Good morning yall!
Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood.   Several inches of snow on the ground but not bitter cold.    
My girlz are looking So pretty!
I've been trying to open them up for light penetration but they are Mighty bushy!  I'm thinking I'm going to need to prune out some branches here n there.  It just worries me to chop on them but a few real good branches is better than a whole lot of tiny ones.
I hope y'all have a great day!  Stay green!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm on board with the prepping.
I live in the country so I have most of what Ill need already.
Shelter, generator, still, hand pump water well and other electric pump wells. (5) on my property.  nearly 20 of my 40 acres is woods that stretch for nearly 50 miles with only small roads cutting thru them. 
Deer are plentiful as well as other game. Along with all the guns, ammo and reloading supplies to last my lifetime.  Got tillable ground for gardens and seeds for 40 different varieties of veggies and melons.    Canned stores that get rotated monthly and enough dried beans and whole grains to last my lifetime.  Steel garbage cans full of grain straight from the fields.
I'm really not paranoid but it's dumb not to have what you'll need when you already know what's to come.


----------



## novitius (Feb 7, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Getting organized for the chop next weekend !- Taking That bunk bed down - Move the WI mother plant to bloom and one box of 6 plants - Got more that a dozen - 6 plants 6 different varieties and the mother - I don't need mother plants -- I'm gonna hit the ground blooming at the Bat Cave!-- As U can tell --I have problems staying below the legal plant count ! -

Judges ?-- In his unwavering unbias way the judge with his cowboy hat and string tie  from my disability hearing -- Looked at me saw my pony tale then over ruled both sides who said I couldn't work anymore!- He said if I could help my wife around the house some then I could get a job folding clothes !- I was so happy to find out I wasn't really disabled after all !--  Judges ?-- Here's your middle finger !-- Justice ain't nothing but a blind beech with a pair of scales !- That's all !-U go to court and U roll the bones ! -- If U innocent- U might go to jail - U guilty - U might just walk !- --LEO Is NOT my friend either !- I make my own justice ! --


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Gloman that ain't prepping -- It's just life on the farm !
A country boy can survive  ! --
Some one do an experiment for me ?-- Find out if this works ? -- Potato cloner !- stick a hole in a potato- put a cutting in the hole --put it on a dry place in the grow -- It should root !- Got no potatoes so I can't do it !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2020)

Lol
Keef that sounds just far enuff out the box I'm gonna go cut 3 and see.  I have 2 potatoes. Ill cut 1 into thirds.    I think Ill pierce the pieces of potato a number of times as well to provide an easy way thru for the roots.


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Good deal Gloman but I think it would work better with a whole potato-- a cut potato might  decompose faster than
A whole potato !- Might be something to think about ?
Prepping on the farm one thing to hoard would be salt and spices !- Be good to keep some Charcoal - Saltpeter and sulfer around too and know what to do with it !- -- (black powder)
Don't hurt to know how to make jelled gasoline either !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2020)

Well lets see what a cut piece does.
It won't let me load the pictures.
Ill keep you posted.
I also keep trash cans of charcoal and close to 1000 galons of propane.
Not too worried about black powder till I use up the 76 pounds of smokeless I have on hand.  That's a LOT of reloads and a few claymores worth.
Salt is another one.  I only buy pure salt ice melt.  Usually keep quite a bit around especially in winter. Summer time ya gotta have it for ICE CREAM!   
Laundry soap for your gasoline makes for a sticky burning bad time!

Edit:    I resized my pictures and now they post!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 7, 2020)

Good morning ofc...This week I feel pretty old...not sure I’d be much good and after the $hit hits the fan...my garden just ain’t big enough to supply me food other than to supplement....I got a couple hand guns and a shotgun....i figure I’ve got maybe 20 years left without the “end of civilization party”, I’m not gonna stress over it cuz I may not have that time, who knows....


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2020)

Lol. I have to admit......all that stuff we have was left here by my eccentric uncle when he passed.   However, I keep it all in good shape for whatever comes.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

RE - I'm just gonna keep my oldass alive until they find the cure to aging !--I got **** I wanna do!- I ain't got time to die !
Go to the grow soon - Collect some pollen from Leroy --
I got an envelope I lean him sideways stuff his cola into the envelope and bat him around some !-- Once or twice a day!-- I got to clone him before I kill him !--


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2020)

Since I can post pics now here's a few of this n that.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Gloman That grow gonna work good for U  !- U got a good looking grow and U on your way back now ! - Keep an eye on that potato !-- I bet that beech roots !-- Sticking a cut into a potato was step 1 !-- Errr??-- What next ?


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 7, 2020)

Good morning

Sunny and cool this morning.  I have a couple windows open listening to the birds sing.  I am convinced the animals outdoors think it is spring.

So many pics posted lately.  Thanks guys.

Keef you should move to Cali and soak up some of this mellowness.  You have OFC friends here and legal herb.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

I need to know what kind of Zombie killing **** y'all got put up ?-- U got to be ready for the Dam Zombies !- I seen what they did to Micheal Jackson in the video !-- All it takes is some puffer fish skin and liver a  little this'n'that ?--Then No detectable signs of life !-- Then when the antidote kick in ? It's a miracle !-- U came back to life !- -Prest-o change-o --U a Zombie now !


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

No Burnin1 !-- My place is on front lines of the frontier !---Moving away ?- That'd be too easy !-- Besides Y'all got plant limits and such !-- I am well above the legal plant limit in Texas and any other state - I won't be changing how I do if I went somewhere else !--I would still be illegal !-- No I'm hang out here prohibition is all I've ever known !-- I want freedom to come to me !- I'm not gonna run to it !-- It's just my way !-- Freedom ain't ever free !- I'm make my stand here !


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Rush Limbaugh got a freedom award and they changing MLK Day to George Wallace Day ?-- I don't wanna live in that world !
Take me home Jesus !- Allah?- somebody?- Come on !-Don't be like that !- I was just playing !


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 7, 2020)

Blessing's, Peace, Love and good toking OFC


----------



## key2life (Feb 7, 2020)

Afternoon, OFC - Sick as a dog and high as a kite.

Watching the Pileated Woodpecker couple in the back yard.

That is all.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 7, 2020)

I hope you start feeling better soon k2l...I’ve got a snag in my lower this week so I’m takin it easy too...


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Same here !-- Feel better Cuz !
I got that new  cloner set up too soon - It's sitting there with a bubbler stone running water pump is off - Ready waiting on cuts -- Trying to hold off taking cuts - bring some order up in here !-- Got this bloom cycle set so harvest comes every 15th of the month --just like my SS check - Anyway 15th is a big day - Could be any day of the month !-- Harvest half of bloom - reload it !- At a month into bloom I take cuts or check to make sure I have them backed up with clones in veg -- Then there is trimming - I pull them out So I can work on them - As they are taken from bloom - 1st stop - while they still in the ground I remove all fan leaves that are easy to get at !- Then chop them - Crank the tunes up cause it trimming time -- Those little plants like I showed U are easy to handle -- Hang the trimmed thang on a coat hanger and get another one !- Removing the fan leaves before trimming give U a better grade of trim for medicine !- Make good cannacaps !-- I didn't like where hung them to dry last cycle - I got a new plan !- Haven't decided what to run this coming cycle - Gonna be just that WI mother plant and half dozen clones in an aero box !-- Might be 6 different strains plus the WI - Got plenty clones ready !--Dam !--7 will put me over the legal plant limit !
They just counting bloom right ?--


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 7, 2020)

thegloman said:


> You've peaked my interest Dax!
> Forgive me for being uninformed but what are the carbon scrubbers for?
> I can't think of any situation at home where a carbon scrubber is needed.



It should be called a carbon air filter for stinky basements, closets or even Stinky Attics.  My bad work jargon.

BTW, It also works for cleaning water in aquariums, making vodka, or sweetening water to get rid of the bigger bugs before treating to drink.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

No scrubbers for me !-- Notice that smell --It's that air freshener over there- !  Go take a whiff !- Smell just like a grow room don't it ?-- Ain't that cool ?- Here have a hemp cigarette !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 7, 2020)

I’ve never worried much about the smell of my grow...I do it in my little workshop/storage shed...that shed is vented thru one of those whirly kind of roof vents about 15 ft in the air...I live in a old folks community, we all over 55 and my immediate neighbor just turned 100 and on the other side approaching that fast...I rarely see them though they are in fairly close proximity....I like the smell of my grow walking in and in and since I’m legal, I don’t worry...not a lot of thru traffic here either...


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2020)

Me too!
Now that I'm legal I don't want to get rid of the smell.   If they had it in a spray can I'D buy it!


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

RE it depends on variety how much it smells - The smell can really vary -- I try to stay away from stanky stuff !-- I'm in the country on the out skirts of a small town - I don't worry so much about smell !

 Been perfecting my grow trailer  technique!--My veg room is a room built inside a mobile home that went 30 feet under water during Hurricane Harvey - and the inside stripped -- a.c. unit blows from grow room out into the inside of the  trailer !
Bloom is where the bunk beds were on another old travel trailer !-There's plenty room to expand bloom in that travel trailer- This Veg too big for this bloom - It could feed 2 blooms that size !-- the biggest 6 will go bloom the 15th - Looks to be ?
1 AK Thang -( AK-x-BBSL)-x-( BB-x- BPU)
 2 Sunset Sherbert -x- BOG -
2 Candy Cane - x- BOG
1 Sundae Driver -x- BOG
plus the mother White Indica

But that could change !


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

It's been a lot quieter and safer to grow here since the nephew moved and some other stuff happened !- I'm still ready to get to the Bat Cave- More better lights !- The realtor gots 4 more appointments to show the beach house this week !-- Say this after me lady -- As Is !- U know what those words mean ? -- They about to bring in another group of oil refinery people - mostly management !- It'll sell quick !-- Until then I be growing weed in the mudhole !-' Collect me some pollen and breed this here "Mudhole Pink"-- U know I don't know how to leave well enough alone ? - There will be more to cross him on !-- Just don't have a plan yet !- He going on Black Star -x- Apricot Head maybe next month !-- Also on SR91- x- ( MZR-X-BBSL)  gonna get hit with it !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 7, 2020)

Afternoon all...Been a fine day here...we rebounded to 67* with lots of sun...28* this morning. 2RE and key2life I hope ya'll get to feeling better soon! Its 4:20 somewhere so fire it up Ladies and Gents.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

HP --I wouldn't get to comfortable about the weather just yet !- Been a nice day at the mudhole too !-- I got a little water to haul but I'm good !
Umbra this thang that came out a Mimosa bud ?-- I don't care if it makes purple bud or not !- I like the looks of this girl !--


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2020)

Hey folks.  Rivers still rising and the snow is still falling.  Something must be happening in the Mountain State on the medical front.  There is a hemp farm about 30 miles from here and the owner just purchased a 10,000 ft. warehouse for the purpose of growing medical marijuana.  They have asked me to help lay it out for a commercial grow.  I can't even get my hands on any paperwork as to what the state is going to require.  I have some experience with large outdoor grows and I have been studying the latest commercial  indoor grows, trying to understand the latest in technology.  From what he said, he went back through police records to find me.  Who knew?


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 7, 2020)

Sometimes it pays to be famous.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Work it Nick !-- Not your job to do the paperwork research--
Making it function is your job !-- I'm excited for U !-- Went thru the police files to find U ?-- So getting arrested for growing turned out to not be all bad !-- I been sing my little heart out - Chasing that very situation !-- I hope U don't do it for free !- They gonna need a resident growmaster !- They found them a good one !-- U don't have to lift and carry - U know what to do and have someone else do it !
I guess I'm have to get arrested to get some dam attention down here -- Nope !- Not for me !--- I don't like jail very much !--


----------



## Lesso (Feb 7, 2020)

Or infamous


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

When I find my hook up Nick I'll be calling on U for advice !
But !-- Instead of a warehouse I might end up in a secluded gated private trailer park !-- Nothing to see here !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 7, 2020)

Work it St Nick!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm retired.  I'm not so sure I want to be a Grow Master.  I am looking into fuzzy logic controllers right now, if I could manage the whole thing from my living room it might be a pretty good gig.  Right now I am just putting together a few proposals.  The state is still a year or two from opening the first dispensary so now is a good time to set up but security and cleanliness/sterility requirements need to be published.  The owner did offer to pay the $20k certification fee so at least I know they are serious.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

What I would perfer is a relatively small grow - Maybe 100 lbs per cycle ! And concentrate on REAL medical Marijuana !- There's a lot of people don't know how much help MMJ can be or how to use it !-- I'm no expert but I learned to treat myself -and more !-- -I know how to treat others !- I came from the medical field !- They got a middle finger coming !-


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2020)

Lol
And here I thought we was just a bunch of "good ol boys" growin our own.
Work it Nick!   If they are gonna pay 20k for certification they are certainly serious and with tech. the way it is now you probably Can set it up and run it from home.
Sounds like a good gig to me!


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2020)

Yeah but right now I would just like some sunshine.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2020)

The stalks on every one of my girlz are a lot thicker this grow than any previous grows.  I haven't figured out why yet but this time I'm following the Fox Farm nute schedule where I didn't in the past.     I guess that means they won't have trouble holding up big fat juicy resin filled buds.


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2020)

that's 1 of the traits I breed for, lol


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2020)

Last plant I grew out  inside had a huge stalk for an inside plant.  I may have a picture.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2020)

Here ya go


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Shoulda told me that Umbra !- I haven't seen that in what U breed !- Except for everyone of them and the frost too !- The frost is always there !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2020)

That is an 11 gallon root ball that was only 63 days old (after transplant) when she was harvested.  Still haven't worked up the courage to bust up that root ball.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2020)

What do youse guys that use alcohol distillation think of this?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083QBZPJ...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2020)

that's my setup, lol


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2020)

Word has it that the return is a lot bette4r then what I get from my Magic Butter machine


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

What it make a thimble full per run ?-- Build U one like Gloman got !- Big ole pressure cooker-- some copper line - quart jar thump keg -- worm bucket - Ferment in 5 gallon buckets like i do with wine !-- Freeze a bunch of water ice off it before distilling so U can get what was 10 gallons of filtered mash into a 5 gallon still !- Probably get close to 2 gallons per run !- Then put it back in the still and cook off 10-12 % !-- 160 proof is easy !
Am I telling him right Gloman ?--


----------



## mrcane (Feb 7, 2020)

Good afternoon O.F.C  ended up with a pretty nice day here in PNW.. Been lots of rain around but looks like we are going to have some sunshine for a while..
   My little ones are Two weeks old and doing well. 3ea blackjack   3ea blue mystic 
    Nick nice stump on that root ball....


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2020)

Pretty much!  If you're distilling liquor.
I believe tho that this rig is for different purposes than liquor.
  I used lots of glass way back when, then found ghetto glass to meet my needs better as it was disposable.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Then U put a char on some small  chunks of white oak or other whiskey barrel making wood -- Get  some wide mouth gallon jars with tight lids - put a couple fist sized chunks of the alligator charred wood in a wide mouth jug then fill it with shine - Put the lid on tight- Then Put the jugs in a warm place for a week - then put them in a cold place for a week -- That's one year of aging !-- How old U want this bourbon to be ?
Just teasing It's only for extraction - But a 20 year old bourbon ? -- U Ain't post to do this U know ?- I probably just read it in a book somewhere !-- Making liqour be against the law and U know I Ain't like that !


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2020)

I may be mistaken but I think Nick is talking about reclaiming the alcohol after doing an extraction and not making 100's of gallons of shine.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2020)

umbra said:


> I may be mistaken but I think Nick is talking about reclaiming the alcohol after doing an extraction and not making 100's of gallons of shine.


 And you would be exactly right!


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2020)

I already have a still and setup for making liquor.  I would need at least 5 gallons of alcohol wash to make that puppy work for drawing the alcohol off without burning up the final product.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

That would be different then !-- but if U was gonna have a couple gallons of wash - I'd put it back into the still reduce it down to fit in a bowl - clean the still with some more shine then put it all in a bowl and cook the rest of the shine off low and slow !- RSO in the bowl - shine back in a bottle ! Same device to make shine and RSO !


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2020)

I use a small pump in a 5 gallon bucket for the cooling water into the condenser. Fill it with water a ice cubes.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2020)

That makes a lot more sense than cooling it from the faucet.  Water costs as much as electric here.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

I use a worm box !-- coil of copper line that exists the box  at the bottom with a constant flow of water in the worm  box to carry away heat !-- U know it's against the law not to have a raccoon penis bone sticking the copper line to direct the flow as it comes out the still ? - Least that's what I was told!
Nick U got plenty water in that creek !-


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> That makes a lot more sense than cooling it from the faucet.  Water costs as much as electric here.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2020)

While it may be a bit too thick for a vape cart, you can dab it all day long. And there's always coconut Earl


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

All day long !- 
I'm probably just put my **** on the streets - Grow it up here in the woods and take it to dealers in Houston or Austin !! - U won't find it on the streets around here ' got better sense -- grow here sell wway over there !- I don't do rules and regulations very well !-- Not a problem !


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

No sense making too deep a plan - We be fighting in the streets after November anyway !- Either that or accept Our new King !--I'd rather fight !


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2020)

Smoker is stacked. Petite filets, brats, chicken breasts, and Tuna steaks. Applewood and some spice rubs


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm planning for the future.  Its not going to be long before the Drs tell me smoking is no longer a viable way for me to medicate.  I know that day is not far off and the cartridges you can buy here are worse on my lungs then smoking leaf


----------



## mrcane (Feb 7, 2020)

Umbra  that smoker sounds delicious...
      Yah Nick don't know how long the ol lungs are going to hold up, smoking as much flower as we do around here....
  Did I say that the weather was clearing up?
It's raining like a mother f$%#*r here.
Smoking on some Papaya and sipping on some chardonnay.....


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2020)

I got a lung problem too Nick.
Don't take much to clog me all up but like a dumb bunny I still smoke.  I find my home made tincture and gummies are a good way to medicate without smoking.


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Volcano vaporizer !-- I think ?- Got a plastic bag with a hitter on it -- turn it on it fill the bag with vaporized thc/cbc- Take the full bag off and take tokes off the bag of vapor !
Dis blueberry chocolate working me !-- Few more tokes I  bet I can figure out this terp profile ?-- It's right there out of reach !- I should know this !-- What is that?-- One more toke and I'll know for sure !-- U hit it Other Keef !- Make me all high and **** !-I quit !--Being able to walk would be a good thing !- I give up !- I been played !- By a plant !- U win round one !
I'm not gonna ever quit trying to figure it out !-- She got a hook !--I might keep this one ?-- "V" in da house too !- That be Golden Ticket -x- BOC !---Next run !--She sweet and adorable !- She will also jack U up !-
Umbra U da man !-- This whole BOC thing ?-- No way U planned it to do this ?- I got no pure BOC or BBSL to do the dirty or I'd breed them !--I'd like to see what BOC would do to BBSL!---U know what I do got ?-- Nurse Larry bred to Waldo ( BBSL)-then BOC hopped on it !
I was not aware of the BOC curve ball at the time !-- (NL-x-BBSL)-x- BOC - I ain't starting anymore seed in the mudhole but I got seed !--U know I gots to know ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Took awhile but I think I figured out this blueberry chocolate thang -- It's da devil !-- Lure U in with those sweet smells and taste - Then just rape your mind !- That's wrong !- One more toke I'm put it out !-

Edit :-- Must be a full moon ?-- I saw a werewolf drinking a pina colada at Trader Vick's -- and his hair was perfect !

Edit-Edit !- Gloman - U ever malted any corn ?-- Do it just like malting barley !- Then when when it sprouts - dry it some then smoke it !- Then ferment it !-- Wonder what I could do with some corn meal and some ground Rye or barley ?-- Yeast eat sugar and make ethenol - they don't ask where the sugar came from !


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2020)

wait to you get to the BOG stuff, yeah they're grape but they will rape your mind


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Taking a Sundae Driver next weekend !- Moving SS and CC into bloom next weekend too !-- And another SD !- We will be seeing !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Think I'm be able to get my ammo bag tommorrow - SKS got here without mags and only got the 12ga. Shells that was in the pump gun minus them 2 I used to make a point what's that leave me maybe 4 or 5 ?- It's enough !-- I need to pick up a pointing laser --people really don't like to see them red dots come across the ground and up I'm in they chest ! - Stay out the dam mudhole !- Motion sensor lights - U can't get to either grow room without triggering one !- I can lean over from my bed and see the door to either trailer !- U can't stop someone who is determined but I've done some things to some them down ! - 
BIG storm coming in a few days !- Stay safe !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 7, 2020)

keep on finding sap balls on this Cindy cut. Rough trimmed. That shiny thing is going right in my coffee tomorrow. Make the dump run more exciting lol
Happy Friday old farts!


----------



## Keef (Feb 7, 2020)

Pretty weed !--I like sparkly !- I might better test that for U make sure It's not poison or something ?-

Dire Straits -- Skateaway


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 7, 2020)

All I can think of now is the princess bride...


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

I was just remembering when I was a human yard dart that time - Crown Royal - 1 inch latex surgical tubing - the stretchy kind !- Roller blades -- Turnt the car port into a sling shot !- I almost made the turn onto the street at the end of the driveway !-- But alas I was unable !- Left the ground about mid street !-- I cleared the ditch on the other side the street still airborne !- Hit the ground face 1st then did the scorpion with the roller blades and hit myself in the back of the head  !- The lesson in this is don't drink and do stupid **** !- It'll hurt U when U get old !- Playing human sling shot is not a good idea !-
Big black lab used to pull me around the block on rollerblades -We was getting it one day - He was running wide open then the cat cut across the street in front of us !- Dog went after the cat - I did my immitation of the agony of defeat !-- I was holding  my own until I hit the grass - Roller blades no good on grass especially when U  going fast !- Hurt me pretty good !- No - It beat dahell out me !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

Also - Keef - that song makes the little hairs on the back of my neck stick up and hold on, is someone chopping onions? That,  and Romeo & Juliet... oh man. Also, if I listen to on every street after 10pm on a weeknight I'll be a sobbing heap of jello by the guitar solo
Edit: took out my right mcl on rollerblades lol. Previously weakened from being a stupid skier back in the day, trying to skate the rail trails in spring before they got the sand off them with no health insurance was just a dumb idea. Skate away..  sounds graceful til it isn't lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

Pop goes the knees...el?


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

I don't do roller blades anymore - They hurt too bad too !- Done helped with too many ACL repairs !- Don't want one ! -- Crown Royal and Evan Williams got me hurt more than once !- Not to mention Grey Goose !- Ice cold grey goose by the shot ! - Just how did I survive this long ? -
Slide down them snow covered mountians on some water skis ?- No that could hurt me bad !- They even give U sticks to carry so when U fall down they can laugh at U beating your self up with them sticks all about the head and shoulders ?-- Too manly for me !- I'm a sissy man !-- I went over a water ski jump on time - Didn't work out so well !- I just wanted some help getting back in the boat !- I fell off the water skis right before the jump - bounced once and hit the jump !- Slap !- right unto it then slid back down into the water !- They laughed and made fun of me !- Wasn't that funny to me !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Practicing what they call long line extraction in the army !- Helicopter drop a long rope U clip on with your harness and they snatch U off the ground and take off !- I ain't a real fan !
Give me a little religion first time !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Gonna shut it down with some Dave Mathew's Band !- may start with  "Grave Digger" !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2020)

G'night yall!


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2020)

Gday OFC  hope you all been well , been on the road working in the North got back home today, had to get the hell out of there cyclone bearing down on coast looking at hitting tonight , home just in time to pick and looking like the best buds Ive grown in a long while the new light has done wonders the buds are twice the thickness and weight than my last grow , looking forward to a full grow with this light  only had it on the last 3 weeks of this grow  , 42 deg cel  here at the moment and wind is howling not nice outside gunna chill inside with a beer I think 
have a great day all


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

I was gonna go to bed but I kinda got lost in DMB- Cortez the Killer !- U know I shouldn't get this high too much !- Dam !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Crocket -Be safe Cuz !-- U can keep me company !-- We got a big winter storm headed our way !-- Mane fire now this ?-- - I'm close to the coast and have gone thru some storms myself -- When Hurricane Katrina hit close to New Orleans
I wasn't for away - Lost power and impassable roads for 2 weeks - Ran a fan -a lamp and a radio thru a DC/AC inverter off my cars batteries for most of 2 weeks -
Biggest score of my life was 2 bags of ice about 8 days in !  Best cold drink I ever had in my life !-


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2020)

lucky you put (  ! Best cold drink I ever had in my life !-)    2 bags of ICE might have given you a completely different outlook LOL


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

No I really was talking about bags of water ice !- I haven't heard them letters used that way in awhile !- Yes I know exactly what ICE  is !-- I had that covered more ways  than one !- I was ?- Not supposed to talk about **** like that here !- but - If your thang is gone and U wanna ride on ? --When I came up out that swamp after that storm I was pretty tore up in more ways than one !- I was chemically motivated I guess U could say ?-- That was bad ! -but -I got us outta there and made a nice profit too !
Came back to Texas and was treated like a refugee !- Oh he's one of THEM ?- In my home state ? - I'm better now !- My drug of choice is my smoke !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

1:30 in the AM and I'm still kicking it !- Watch some Music videos on you-tube - Smoke some weed - check in here !- I'm good !- Been rumours of strange creature howls in the night sometimes lately !-- People scared to go out in the dark !-- I be back !- I got a feeling he bout to howl right now ?-- There's stuff and thangs out in the swamp in the dark make a strong man scared !- Growl- Growl !- Yep !- must be one of them wooly bugger monster thangs  ?-- Or a wounded rabbit call ?- Then all the dogs bust out howling !-  Stay dahell away from the mudhole !- Something might get U and make sure U duck when U run out that trail  into that clear monofilament fishing line I strung up bout neck high and tight !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Everything settling back down - Dogs probably woke some people up and that call will have every night predator within ear shot headed this way !- Even the feral hogs gonna come see what's up with that rabbit !- I'm  go out and give them another blast - Only need a person or 2 to hear it ! -- Got my porch light on I heard it !


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2020)

Keef said:


> Everything settling back down - Dogs probably woke some people up and that call will have every night predator within ear shot headed this way !- Even the feral hogs gonna come see what's up with that rabbit !- I'm  go out and give them another blast - Only need a person or 2 to hear it ! -- Got my porch light on I heard it !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 8, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Keef try a Sasquatch howl...that will get the neighborhood jumping...I do them occasionally to see if the Coyotes still love me ....and of course every dog in 2 miles goes to howling as well.Nothing like a large Predator call to get the hood rocking with warning calls. Your right Keef...not to comfy on the weather...got the rain maker coming in and then some of the coldest air this season...even a chance of snow flurries...quit snickering up in the cold part...flurries here are news worthy. It is so dead right now...spent quality time doing some sky watching yesterday...we are in trouble...still very lite freighter traffic...guess the shut downs due to virus is hitting things...gas is $1.96 here...off for a cool walk...Peace ya'll


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2020)

Good morning yall!
More snow on the ground. I guess it makes up for what melted yesterday.
I need to do some defoliating today I think.
These girlz are thicker and bushier than usual.
Crocket
Glad to hear you're safe bro.
I can't believe how bad the fires are there.  Such an incredible loss of animal life too.
Bout time for a wake n bake.
I have a nice well manicured bud about the size of my thumb I have no idea what it is but I plan to do some serious damage to it and a cup of coco coffee.
Enjoy this day everybody!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Good Morning OFC...Keef try a Sasquatch howl...that will get the neighborhood jumping...I do them occasionally to see if the Coyotes still love me ....and of course every dog in 2 miles goes to howling as well.Nothing like a large Predator call to get the hood rocking with warning calls. Your right Keef...not to comfy on the weather...got the rain maker coming in and then some of the coldest air this season...even a chance of snow flurries...quit snickering up in the cold part...flurries here are news worthy. It is so dead right now...spent quality time doing some sky watching yesterday...we are in trouble...still very lite freighter traffic...guess the shut downs due to virus is hitting things...gas is $1.96 here...off for a cool walk...Peace ya'll
> 
> View attachment 258735


1.96 a gallon?    Dang!  2.79 here.
I know you're near the refineries but dang!  I think somebody is and Has been gouging the heck out of us at the pump!


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 8, 2020)

2018 estimate was 391 millions gallons a day of gasoline used in USA...I often say it is the largest cash cow for whoever takes it all in...oil companies for sure...but the political world has  a finger in that pie...just a $.10 cent per gallon increase on the daily average is 39.1 mill a day...now think back to Bush/Cheney days...( who happened to be oil men...just by chance) it was jacked by as much $3 bucks a gallon. Largest transfer of wealth in human history I think ...they robbed middle America through the gas pumps...and we paid it patriotically...believing the war at hand was necessary ...well at least our hind sight is 20/20.


----------



## notthecops (Feb 8, 2020)

Good morning! Got about a foot of snow here yesterday, on top of the foot and a half we already had. Supposed to drop to -25C (-13 degrees Fahrenheit) today and stay there for a few days. Canadian winter is setting in.  Just in time for our “Winterlude” celebrations.  It’s a festival for winter. The city builds ice slides, snow and ice sculptures and a bunch of outdoor activities.  I’ll be in my warm grow tent while everyone else embraces the cold


----------



## notthecops (Feb 8, 2020)

thegloman said:


> 1.96 a gallon?    Dang!  2.79 here.
> I know you're near the refineries but dang!  I think somebody is and Has been gouging the heck out of us at the pump!


$3.18 U.S. dollars per gallon here (I believe my conversion is correct) We pay per litre, not gallon. Our price today is $1.10 Canadian dollars per litre.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 8, 2020)

Took this pic for my Sisters....they live in a small rural community and if its not happening there....its not true lol.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2020)

thegloman said:


> 1.96 a gallon?    Dang!  2.79 here.
> I know you're near the refineries but dang!  I think somebody is and Has been gouging the heck out of us at the pump!


just working the numbers , I paid $1.89 per ltre today for fuel that's $1.26 American converted to gallons that's $5.72 roughly a gallon ,Crikey we getting taken for a ride down under


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 8, 2020)

Morning NTC...Welcome to OFC


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 8, 2020)

Good morning OFC.  I chaperoned a black light dance for a grade school.  Someone told my wife that I looked like Chewybacca.  I looked in the mirror and I don't see it.  I needed NRR 30 earplugs.  The women were teaching the older girls to dance the classics.  The smaller ones just ran and yelled and laughed.  Good time.

I trimmed the low buds out on a few plants.  I have a hundred bud canopy plus another bunch within six inches under the canopy.  That plant had the pH drop too low?!?!  I put some tap water in 7.5-8 pH, but stalled the bloom. Live and learn.  2nd and 3rd grow are much bigger.  The soccer root ball made me step back and say dang, I did that?   A couple more months to my first harvest.  Well, I didn't do it alone.  Thanks peeps.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Morning OFC - Late night !- -- Blueberry and coffee !- Ugh !-
Canada and Austrailia in da house !- Down here on the Texas coast -- We got gas !-- Lots of gas ! -- Not long ago a refinery blew up !- Guess they had too many ?-- Yes !- big rain coming !- dark clouds out here don't know if It's the beginning of the big storm or what ?
Chilly in the mudhole today but not really bad cold !- We had snow one time !-- Wake and  Bake !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Collect some more pollen today !-- Gonna have to keep it good for about 6 weeks -(- Black Star -x- Apricot Head )-x- (Leroy )--(Snow Desiel --x- BBSL ) = Amos Moses !- Swamp weed !-- Sit down on'm Amos !--
This  Apricot Head a potent limb breaker -Make big potent bud !-- Leroy loaded with Snow Lotus and BBSL-- Leroy --Son of Waldo outta snow Snow Desiel !--Waldo  upgraded everything he touched !- So I see how his son do ? Maybe he got that trait too ?
 This blueberry is gonna be ever so fine with some jar aging !-- Stacked Blueberries - 2 of Umbra's blueberries I crossed !-- Lots of BPU in this one !


----------



## novitius (Feb 8, 2020)

Morning OFC. I think I've got the flu! No wonder I been so grumpy lately.


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Nov, that the corona virus?


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Nov -- decarb some weed and pack it into caps or use some oil  of some kind butter--coconut oil ?- An edible dose would not  cure the flu but U won't mind it much ! It'll help U get some rest too !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Dax it'll all come together - Have U done any cloning yet ?--
I'm still getting the Mudhole grow dailed in -- Takes a few cycles after U got some kind of rotation blooming !-- Then I'll have to start over - but not from scratch -- Looking forward to getting my fermenters working again !- U should give brewing a shot!- I know It's probably not increasing the CO2 levels in the grow room enough to help but the process pleases me !-- U were talking about handmade gifts from  the kids ?-- Bottles of homemade wine are a cheap easy gift and appreciated by those who enjoy a sip or 2 !-- People like my old dog groomer - I think she perfered getting paid in wine instead of money !-- I'd hook her up with several bottles or a case once and she'd have a wine tasting party on the weekend !- I keep some around for gifts -- Makes U look generous when it don't really cost much to make !--5 gallon bucket fermenter-- a case of bottles-- a corker and some corks !- Even make a nice label for it if U want -- Summer time I'm gonna succeed at a tasty watermelon wine !- Didn't get it quite right last year -- I do  better now !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Sitting around smoking fine weed and sipping some strong wine ?
-- When people know U grew the weed and made the wine they look at U a little differently !-- Sometimes It's best to keep that knowledge to yourself !-- I usually don't remember where I got it or I got it from this guy I know !- or ?--Cuz up in ( name any city  or town)-- sends it to me !- Then sit and watch them praise "That Guy" --


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 8, 2020)

Morning folks.  Sunny and cold today.  I hada circuit breaker fail last night. No light in the grow room and also no light in the living room 50 ft away.  What rocket scientist thought that was a good idea?  All better now, smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Hey Nick !- Stay warm and dry !

Not long ago I said make a still look like something it's not ?
A hot water heater only needs a couple add on parts and a modification or 2 and  it IS a still ! -
It's too early to be this high ?


----------



## novitius (Feb 8, 2020)

It is the coronavirus. Local woman was in contact. I'll see you on the other side.


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)

It's time to setup the breeder box. I have some beans I want to sex and there's always a chance for males so I prefer to contain it all in a separate box with a carbon filter. It keeps smells down by also reduces pollen spreading. Sexing 3 BoC F2 x London bridge, 2 magnum pie x London bridge, and 1 gelato 25 x dosido x apricot head. Figured might as well fill the space with some other girls. There's a gsc, parfait, key lime pie, kali mist x big sur holy bud, sour dubb, purple punch, squish, peanut butter breath, and east coast sour diesel.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

I sex them puppies when they maybe 6 inches tall !- Ain't wasting space on some males any longer than I gotta- Everything round here is sexed now -Leroy still opening flowers and away from the girls - I need to go put his head in that envelope and slap him around some ! 

Nov !--GET WELL SOON !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Lemonheads --" Mrs. Robinson "

Fine a Young Cannibals-- " Good Thing" and "Suspicious Minds "


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

Morning toots! Hit some nanda devi (sp?) first thing this morning thanks to @oldfogey8 with my coffee and im spacily puttering around the house with my feather duster chasing cobwebs, both real and imagined. Real chilly here, the rain we've been getting turned into a skating rink, need to fill the bird feeders as soon as I get my balance back. 
Nov, feel better and everyone have an elevated day!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 8, 2020)

Good mornin ofc...gas just over $3 around here, $2.99 if you go to the cut rate station and hope to fI a pump that works...I often wonder about their gas because of the way they don’t maintain their pumps out half don’t work and they won’t bother to fix...I assume they are in the process of closing...most gas here is in the $3.25 area...


----------



## novitius (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks . I turn into a big baby when I get sick. I'm completely whiney and childish. You'd  think I'd of learned by now to deal with it better. I am on some edibles keef, I can barely smoke. I am a little less grumpy now for it too. I think it might be time for some shitake & GT tea. Local UH is doing trials with ketamine for depression and ptsd. I'm signing up. 
 Umbra that BoC I have still tastes like bourbon after being in jars for a while. It's on the finish, nice sweet bourbon. 
 How's that potato clone doing? 
Gas around my way is 2.49 for now. It gets up to around 3 pretty often though.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 8, 2020)

Take it easy Nov and get some rest!!!


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## mrcane (Feb 8, 2020)

Good Morning OFC  looks like we are going to have a sunny day here. "Finally" Good Day to do some pruning on my fruit trees..
  Nov ..rest well!
Hope that you all have a wonderful day and stay high please


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Nov --I'm VERY familiar with ketamine !-- We use it in the OR for what they call dissociative anesthesia - Such as in a shoulder manipulation-- We did them in the OR holding area not in the OR It's self !- give them some ketamine and the lights are still on !- but nobody is home!-- We crank the shoulder around in it full range of motion - There is no pain !--Then the affected arm is tied to the bed above they head where it used to not go !--
 There is nothing for U in the "K"hole !--
U might think so ?-- It is a profound experience!-- This a place U never been to before !- This a place for shamans not U ! --
Low dosage can be beneficial in some therapies !- Higher dosages  -- Your body stay here but your mind go somewhere else !- U are no longer aware of your body !But  U ain't driving anymore !-- Your body is on auto pilot !-Your mind roams free and U can't say  it's like this- OR -that?- - Ain't nothing like it !-
At least that's what I heard ?- U know I wouldn't do nothing like that ?-- Or maybe that's where I learned to shoot fire out my finger tips ?-- Freakiest **** as ever been ! - Not a party drug !- Can be terrifying !- Like going into the black water to recover a body !- U on your own !- Can U manage your fear and accomplish the task at hand ?- That kind of terrifying !


----------



## novitius (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm very familiar with k. It's extremely easy to find at the right parties. The only thing I don't like is the hole. It's easy to get there. That and the way I feel like I'm walking. I feel like a broken robot. We'll see what this tea does here. Should relieve some stress.


----------



## novitius (Feb 8, 2020)

If I truly wanted a shamanic experience I would cook up some roots and vines. I'm really not up to Ayahuasca ? At the moment. Though, I am already vomiting lol.


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)

The flower room


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Looks like a tv to me ? What channel them plants watch ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Nov we used it in injectable form and it just slams U into the hole ! - Feel like U stepping thru the floor as it wears off and U try to move !- I never had a dose light enough to still function !

Vines of the gods ?- I never heard of it before !


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)

Keef said:


> Looks like a tv to me ? What channel them plants watch ?


Home and Garden TV, lol. I tried to do artsy fartsy stuff with the pix. Made them look like zombies. Zombie weed, lol.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

I know it's hard to believe but I was bad sometimes when I was younger !

Umbra --Zombie weed ? - I like it !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Shoulder manipulation?- Be glad there is no sound track !- I used to love the sound of tearing tissue in the morning - Like Finger nails on a chalk board ? - Except soo much worse !-- Gives U the same feeling as the feel and sound of breaking ribs when U doing CPR on an old man does !- As far as mouth to mouth ?- An ambu bag is never too far away !- U ain't puking in my mouth !


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)

You listening to me when I get up? Cause that sounds like me.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

My mind is just beginning to deal with all the stuff I saw and did in the OR !-- I always thought of it as just a job and  I was good at it !- I never took into account what the stress of life and death situations on a daily basis can do to a mind and body !- I always carried a grudge about that mindbbender psych doctor saying my mind was broken and I couldn't he trusted to continue functioning such a high stress job-- I know now that he was right !-- I was finished in the OR -- I still carried the knowledge but my mind  was broken in the fall !-- It ain't normal to take  someone who U just frantically fought to save  to the morgue then go to lunch ! - Then come back and face a similar situation after lunch!- No wonder I'm so "F-ed up"?- A mind can only do that for so long till it starts cracking !- The fall just pushed me over the edge !- I had always denied the stress - I know now it was no fault or weakness  on my part - I tell this because it is a good thing !- There's some dark places in my mind I can look at again !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

Lazy hazy day up here in the Cold Part. My work BFF is downsizing in anticipation of retiring to Texas and gave me his grandma's cast iron fryer that she used to cook doughnuts . It's a beast and about to find a new incarnation as my camping pot. But first, we gotta scrape off a thick crust of heirloom quality grease residue. Had to unmount all my smoke detectors and put them on the porch for this one...



What a mess. Totally worth it


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Lazy day in the mudhole too !- I been practicing for 4:20 --
Listening to some music --hanging out with my dogs !- Nephew is up rewiring the lights on a flat bed trailer !--
Farming is done !- Those 3 purple clone rejects I put out by the stump ?- They liking it !- I don't think it will get cold enough to kill them ?- If it don't ?- Oh they gonna be big by fall !-- What I just learned is I sure ashell can grow weed in the natural soil around here !- I'm need more clones !- River hash ?- -- Better sell that house lady - Spring coming !
Out side plants gonna need a place to be !
Stinky my momma got a whole set of vintage cast iron pots and pans !- She use to make corn bread at the camp in her Dutch oven on a fire !- Then daddy got all modern and such !-- brought a gas stove for her and a big propane  bottle --
Fried catfish and fries cooked on a wood fire are better !
Nothing wrong with chicken fried deer steak --mashed potatos/ gravy and whatever vegtable be brought !- There was a pantry closet - Rows of quart mason jars of vegetables we grew and canned !- We had 2 -8 foot chest freezers that were filled during deer season and with fish in the summer - Daddy always got momma deer hunting license- He filled her tags too !- 6 or 8 deer go a long way in feeding a family ! Bigass garden and make sure them boys did thier share of the work !- Last time I saw the Grand Wizard - I thanked him for working myass off when I was young - Because of U -- I'm a dam good pot farmer !- He be a bit anti weedish !--With his old KKK self !-- He knows what marijuana do !- He saw them reefer madness movies !
That's the devils weed !-
I saw those Reefer Madness movies too !- I perfered -Reefer Madness the Musical!


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Tried to beat the "Bad Blood" outta me !-- How'd that work Out for U old man ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

This blueberry gonna be ever so nice with a little time in a jar !- It can be 4:20 any time now - I been practicing !
I guess it should be good ?- 2 of Umbra's
I just crossed them -- Umbra breed dank frosty **** - How could it not turn out fine  ?- Grand Daddy Purple -- times-- (BPU )- Black Berry Kush -x- Purple Chitrali -x- Uzebekistan Hash Plant - mom !
BB -x BPU -- Blueberry Blast with a BPU dad !- Tell me How This don't turn out nice ?- - It did !-


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 8, 2020)

Nov i hope you get to feeling better soon....the flu will make your battery hit recharge like nothing else.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 8, 2020)

4:20?...you know I never changed my clock...I do not always jump at guvments commands...so I am in...close enough to me!


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 8, 2020)

Been outside behind the bamboo patch with some Gelato and a zero gravity chair....no phone....gorgeous skies out there...the moon will be up soon and a nice show tonight...99% illumination till 1:33 am CST and it hits 100%...I will catch it after sunset and then again just as it sets when I walk tomorrow morning before daylight. This Moon is sometimes called a blood moon....due to it being a confrontational phase...notice this anywhere this week?...I was at our co-op Thursday buying some seed potatoes...McDonalds just across the street...as I am leaving  co-op 2 cars are honking at each other in the drive thru...it is a 2 panel order lane that merges back to 1 lane to pay. Apparently they had hit go at same time and would not yield...they did not crash... but the horn blowing led to sign language...threats of monkey style Kung Fu...insults of ones hair not being real ( at this point I made an entry into my pages of wisdom that Lady folks will kill over a box of McNuggets.). Finally the one in the outside car realized they had an advantage and pulled off first...this was 2 "Ladies" about 30 maybe.....Keef is going to love this....KFC now has fake fried chicken...yep...chicken parts from plant material....I am not sure if I can embrace the material part there...technically cow manure is plant "material".


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 8, 2020)

Nice Iron SA...when you get that done it will be a fine addition!


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Say It's not so HP ?-- Nope I don't like imitation fake  food -
One exception!- Surimi - fake crabmeat - I know what it is and I like me some once in awhile don't care what U call it !!- Just me and a pack of fake crab legs  and a bowl of hot butter !- Now leave me alone !
Crawfish season- Still small - big ones come later in the season !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

I would have sprayed it with oven cleaner - maybe the whole oven - or went and got a wire wheel for my drill motor - take it down to bare metal then reseasoned it !- Probably not the right way ?

Edit :-- Yo Umbra - Sundae Driver -x- BOG -- Where the color come from ?- A week out and she kinda red and getting redder !-- Sparkly - sparkly red - maybe I got an imbalance ?-- She pretty - Got a clone coming over to bloom next week - I wanna see if it does it again ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)

color is from the males. so either the gorilla grape or the grape stomper


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 8, 2020)

Back in the day of cooking with Butane stoves they would cause a lot of build up on the outside of your Iron cookware...Couple times a year they would burn them off in the fire place or outdoor in a nice hot fire....600 to 700 degrees is what my wood heater hits. Then re-season them....I have all so seen them taken to the local sand blaster and they put a white blast on it them off for seasoning.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Cool deal Umbra !-- She got off to a bad start and stunted some -- so I figure she had an imbalance in the dirt - Genetics !- I will pay more better attention !- This next clone not stunted !- it been in an aero box kicking it !- She right beside Sunset Sherbert !- Come on girls daddy wanna see some color !

I'm growing in dirt and in aero side by side !- I had considered changing to dirt but I'm just not as comfortable about dirt as I am in water !- Just a matter of which water farming technique at the Bat Cave !- I'm stick to what I know -- I can grow a plant from seed to harvest without it ever knowing any soil of any kind ! -- I'm doing aero  in well water --Botanacare pro -grow nutes --EM1 -- and Tiger Bloom and EM1 in bloom !-- don't do PPMs - I got a couple PH devices some where ?-- PH over here Seems to rise slowly I got my PH down and up !- If they doing fine I leave them alone - Box don't look right ?- I fill another box then move the plants into fresh new nute water ! - If all is well leave them alone !-- Don't be fixing **** that ain't broke !-


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 8, 2020)

Keef said:


> Cool deal Umbra !-- She got off to a bad start and stunted some -- so I figure she had an imbalance in the dirt - Genetics !- I will pay more better attention !- This next clone not stunted !- it been in an aero box kicking it !- She right beside Sunset Sherbert !- Come on girls daddy wanna see some color !
> 
> I'm growing in dirt and in aero side by side !- I had considered changing to dirt but I'm just not as comfortable about dirt as I am in water !- Just a matter of which water farming technique at the Bat Cave !- I'm stick to what I know -- I can grow a plant from seed to harvest without it ever knowing any soil of any kind ! -- I'm doing aero  in well water --Botanacare pro -grow nutes --EM1 -- and Tiger Bloom and EM1 in bloom !-- don't do PPMs - I got a couple PH devices some where ?-- PH over here Seems to rise slowly I got my PH down and up !- If they doing fine I leave them alone - Box don't look right ?- I fill another box then move the plants into fresh new nute water ! - If all is well leave them alone !-- Don't be fixing **** that ain't broke !-



I have wanted to try hydro however, I am too used to growing in dirt.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2020)

PadrePuff said:


> I have wanted to try hydro however, I am too used to growing in dirt.


Padre
I'm kind of the same way, but as I use this bubble cloner I made I'm thinking I should give it a try.  I may try a 5gal. bucket set up.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 8, 2020)

Momma retired when I did about 4 or 5 years ago...she was a hair dresser for about 40 years, now she’s bored and going back to work one day per week...so today is my day off!!! Sitting here all alone with the music cranked up,  makin momma some night meds...and havin a little my own self...she like some butter on a cracker bout an hour before bed...I’m also makin some gummies just for fun...


----------



## novitius (Feb 8, 2020)

Morning ofc! I feel a little better. 


Keef said:


> Nov we used it in injectable form and it just slams U into the hole ! - Feel like U stepping thru the floor as it wears off and U try to move !- I never had a dose light enough to still function !
> 
> Vines of the gods ?- I never heard of it before !


 Keef I been under the knife once. I think it was 16 hours. Those twilight fairies in .... I'm barely awake... The room where you get anesthesia. They got me pumped to the limit. Almost dead. Then pushed something in and woke me up to say we're starting now, then gassed me out lol.  I woke up in the NICU feeling like I'd been on a3 day bender and been smoking cigarettes from the ashtray. It was horrible! Probably worse than I feel right now even. 
 I hope you guys all had a great day and enjoy a better evening!


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

I started in dirt - got dog pecker knat larvae in my dirt !- Almost made me crazy !-- bought a small aero cloner -Cut the tops off my plants and stuck them in the cloner!--- The cloner had problems but I got them to root!- -I rememher thinking OK genius !- What U gonna do now ?-- little cloner got too warm - Need more water to absorb that heat from the pump and need a pump won't clog the sprayers !- These  35 gallon big black and yellow boxes caught my eye -- U could see how the aero cloner worked so I pretty much copied it solving the design problems as they appeared !
That's why I use such big boxes - 12 gallons of water is a big heat sink !- 15- minutes on 15 off and I hit my temp. Goal of under 80 degrees in summer !
The smallest filtered pump I could find was this 396 GPH !--Glued it to a ceramic tile because the pump and PVC spray manifold was top heavy and could easily fall over or get knocked around !- Got me a package of micro sprayers like them on the cloner I had bought - build me a pvc spray manifold and drilled holes and screwed them in !- an included pump adapter fit right into the spray manifold !- The boxes  came with that checker board pattern lid !- Someone who wasn't stoned might not have drill every square on the checker board !- So that's how I ended up with 34 spot aerocloners !- I added nutes --messed up a lot - Then I found EM1 - I think I heard about it here !- Dialed my nutes in good as I could !- Killed a lot of clones !- Found my balance and this is how I do now !- Those 2 inch aero baskets are just too small- I had 2 problems --box leaking around the lid and top heavy plants falling over when heavy with bud !- Had to keep them small !- Found a fix for the leaky lids and just going bigger with bigger aero baskets with baked clay balls for weight on the bottom end to stabilize the plant - Running those midgets does have a plus - I could get 6 plants in each box - 2 boxes per square meter !- I could have up to 12 different varieties at a harvest !- I was harvesting every 2 weeks !- Time to kick up the size and get better lights !-- Form follows function - 4 part bloom rotation starts with 4 boxes then doubles to 2 per boxes per part --4 parts --  a square meter each !


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2020)

Gday OFC  , Ill take the batten from here wake and bake while you hit the fart sack
Umbra  , I need your advise, I just purchased this light ,I hung it above my grow with 3 weeks to go at 6 inches above canopy and buds are twice the weight than what they normally are infact  stems couldn't hold them and plants have collapse on themselves
 But all the foliage has yellowed and died off , should I be moving this light with the canopy or just fit to top of grow room and leave , it is a heavy unit will need to rig up a pully system if I need to move it , and what does passive thermal management mean , cheers to all


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

I have a legit Viking hoard of cast iron and when the power goes put n the furnace won't run, stack it all into a tower and put the gas burner on low. Makes an effective, if rather smokey, radiator. 
Also there's no better way to put a sear on meat
Just got home from dinner with my parents, totally stuffed and ready to pass out. But first...


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

U a stone cold freak Stinky - Don't go changing !-- Give me a hit off that !


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC  , Ill take the batten from here wake and bake while you hit the fart sack
> Umbra  , I need your advise, I just purchased this light ,I hung it above my grow with 3 weeks to go at 6 inches above canopy and buds are twice the weight than what they normally are infact  stems couldn't hold them and plants have collapse on themselves
> But all the foliage has yellowed and died off , should I be moving this light with the canopy or just fit to top of grow room and leave , it is a heavy unit will need to rig up a pully system if I need to move it , and what does passive thermal management mean , cheers to all
> View attachment 258760


I have one very similar. I'm at 24" above the canopy or I start bleaching the plant from too much light. I move it as the canopy grows and rises


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Hellova light there Crocket !-- I can't help U on that - I use cheap **** !-- I bet that got to go on the ceiling ?- Storm passed yet ?--


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

About growing midgets !- I can pull the plant out the box !- hold da roots out the way -- turn that plant upside down and dunk the plant down to the root in bug juice of choice - Safe soap work OK - shake it off good and stick it back in the box !- Only thing never mix some bug killing juice 500 times too strong !- It ain't good !-- I kilt that bunch !- Door knob dead !- U don't come back from that !- but I learned !- That's when I went to safe soap -- U don't get plants wet then put them under a light !-- Water pool at the grow nodes drop of water act like a magnifying glass - It can kill your **** !- I figured that part about complete coverage of the plant ?- I got that with a dunk ?- Just a little soapy water -


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

*passes broccoli joint back to Keef
Sorry bro I should have cured it better, it's a little harsh.


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)

still a little green tasting?


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Hack !-hack ! - What is that terp profile ?- Taste a little like ??-- hack - hack !- Don't hit it too hard it hits back !


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Tell U about this prejudice I got ?- U take some my fine weed and want to put it in a blunt ?- What is wrong with U ?- No-No - NO  !- This ain't gonna work !- Put U some that Mexican in a tobacco wrapper !- This ain't that kinda weed !- I am offended that someone would do that with fine weed !- U know that ain' t right ?
I'm a nicotine addict - I use an ecig !- I love my weed but a blunt ?--  That's just too far for me !--  Why don't we smoke a joint then have some nicotine ? ' Why someone do such a thing as wrap tobacco around high class weed ?--That's like an abomination !-- I ain't down with that !


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2020)

Keef said:


> Hellova light there Crocket !-- I can't help U on that - I use cheap **** !-- I bet that got to go on the ceiling ?- Storm passed yet ?--


yeh I got the out of there before it made land bit of damage but all good from what Ive heard  its gunna send a lot of rain down our way though


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2020)

broccoli sales just hit the roof


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Be safe Crocket !- Keep us posted !- U our link to what's happening down there 1st hand !- Besides U one of us !- We worry bout each other sometimes !--

Edit :-- Stay dahell out the Wooly Swamp !- Theres thangs and scary stuff out there !- U don't want to be near the Mudhole !- The dogs in the hood  are restless tonight !- Mine too once in awhile !-  Must be the full moon ?- - They say the full moon make animals act funny ?- People too - Saw that in the emergency room !- It could be a phase of the moon got them dogs set off !- It is a witching moon ?--Then again it also could be this here dog whistle I found ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

I think there's one them werewolves out there or a skunk ape ? There go them dogs again !- I'm sorry Jet U a good boy !-- What was it?

U see how I'm using my magic to put a protective spell on this place ?
Just believe U should stay away and my mission is accomplished !


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)

when the moon is full,  and the fog is on the moors, Fingal is not far away


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> broccoli sales just hit the roof


Even higher than the Coles grocery chain y'all got down under selling that devil's marjoram lolol


Keef I gave my hair chick an eighth of my sparkly homegrown on Wed, and she giggled and was like, oooh I'm gonna make brownies!!! I died a little inside.  Oh well... yeah those will be weak but delicious, you do you, gurlfraynnnn.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 8, 2020)

And what a beautiful moon out there this evening....
     Just got done with a nice big blunt and I High!! My neighbor rolls some beauties, no tobacco, sometimes a tobacco wrap...
    SA.. Sure love the cast iron, nice piece you found there...
     Umbra looks like you set up for some large scale production   Nice !!!


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

That pan has funny little feet on it too. It's probably Finnish (My 66 year old colleagues grandma was not really interested in learning English and was definitely into fried pastries) and close to 100 years old. He's literally selling his mountaintop home in New Hampshire to go live in an admittedly bad4ss motor coach somewhere in the Hot Part. Keef, if you don't mind snow, lots of it, there's one h3ck of a potential grow house coming on the market soon. Funny thing,  first time I went up to visit him at home I was like, dude I know this mountain... used to run some a55hat's grow house on the other side of the cliff til i found discarded bald q tips and burnt spoons and NOPE 'd right out of there. But it's a quiet discreet part of a quiet discreet town!


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

And there's already a chicken coop


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 8, 2020)

Evening.  I went into the grow in the hopes of taking some pics to update my grow thread only to be reminded that I didn't reset the timer when I replaced the breaker.  My days an nights are really all messed up now.  Good news is they only been flipped for a few days. I guess its time to man up and complete the wiring job I got going so these issues are done with.


----------



## novitius (Feb 9, 2020)

I was just outside looking at the Moon trying to huff down a cancer stick and read HP's post about the blood moon. And above that in Umbra's photos I see a familiar number... I'm crazy crazy crazy y'all... Seeing signs in Cheerios and toast and 5hit kinda crazy lol. 
 I have been feeling exceptionally confrontational as of late. I'll blame that on the lunar phase. 
 I was looking for this pan stinky posted. I had an old pan with little feet once. It was  cast iron and seasoned well. It may have come from my grandmother's house. I used that little pan all the time. The feet were great. I ate right it if that pan all the time. Made great pot pies all in one pan (and a plate or two).


----------



## novitius (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Daxtell (Feb 9, 2020)

Good morning ofc.  Lazy Sunday starting early.  Grandkids are at the other grandparents home, but forgot their colds.  Over the counter symptom medicines always work for me.

  In the middle of the night, I hear the pumps splashing in the basement and the hum of the auxiliary air pumps.  I used 1/2" pex for my recirc pumps.  I put an extra pex ring at the end of each feed line and hammered them so that they would spray like a flat garden hose nozzle.  I aimed them to hit the bio-buckets and tubs with enough force to aerate the buckets and tubs.  The drain lines have an 8" waterfall to the main reservoir. I don't trust it without a backup so I have airstones in each container.  After my early bouts with root rot on my first plant, I make sure that the sawtooth marjorams are taken care of.  I kludged everything together to get something working.  It does, but it's no work of art.  I'll rebuild when I get the weak areas worked out.  Sizing everything to match is what I fumble with. When I get pics figured out on loading I'll post a few.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 9, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....Nice cool morning here...about 50* heading to 70* for the next few days.Forecast has been revised....the cold snap is now just normal 50's and 30'...the Low Pressure cell is passing a bit farther to the North and has lowered our rain predictions as well..2-3 inches now instead of the 4-7. Hate to say it, but as the Low's head North it will start rocking up that way. Typing with a new keyboard this morning ....kinda feels like a cat walking with a piece of tape on his foot. Doing the walk and off for resupply mission...Enjoy this fine day the cannabis way!


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

Morning OFC !- Ugh !- - It's dark !-- Oh it hurts when I do this !--
Dax- Keep at it Cuz !-- If U messing up then U learning !- - I still do stupid **** sometimes ! -- I think it's gonna be a nice day down here weatherwise !- If not it wouldn't be the 1st time I was wrong !
Reload this pipe -- I put my bong  up - U shouldn't be carrying a bong around it don't look proper !
Stinky - I bet that just ruined your day ?- Edibles !- Outta this ?- Have U lost your mind ?-- Move where it gets ice cold all winter ? - piles of snow that never melts ?-- The cost of living is real high !- Plus U either walking up hill or down hill ?- I'm kind of a flip flop wearing flat lander myself !- Grew up about 60-70 miles west of here ! - I always felt exposed at the beach - Over here I got thick cover - Couple of steps and I can vanish !- I can be in Houston in an hour and a half  or so but the population out here is thin !- This back woods blend of  Texas / Louisiana culture feels right to me !- - I'm tuck myself back up in these woods and supplement my SS check by growing some dat dam Devils Weed !-
Nov - Feel better !- That's all - Just feel better !
HP - U inspire me !- I need to eat better and  Exercise more ! -
Cannabis Cane !-- Dude--Umbra still turns that garage bloom of his over 5 times a year !- I ain't trimming that much at one time !- It ain't in me !
 I'm putting together a patriotic grow !- I got this grape thang that makes red bud-- I got the white Indica- Do they make blue weed ?- I'm need some ! Red -white and blue weed !- That would be cool to me ! - I feel like one them wobble heads this morning !- coffee and blueberry weed is not a bad way to start your day !- one more little toke then I'm make more coffee!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Kind of feeling my age today.
I'm sure about 6 caps will set me right again.   Thanks bro!
 Lots of snow on the ground but I don't think Ill bother with it.  Its supposed to rain soon so Ill let it melt.
Soon as the snow is gone I need to sow my poppy seeds so they can season before spring.
I'm looking at my asparagus bed and thinking it might make a better Hemp bed.  I can get 5 nice plants in there.   Then there's the collapsed greenhouse.  If I can get it cleared out it (we already know) will be perfect for highly mold resistant "hemp".  If anybody can tell the difference.  Ha!


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

Gloman I'm glad U found the sweet spot on caps !-- Everybody can't handle 6 of those caps like me and U !-For people not used to it -- 1 or 2 is a heavy dose !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2020)

Lol
My pain level just laugh at 5.
6 is just the lower 1st morning dose.  About 10 Ill take 4-5 more then 8 at supper time.
Bed time calls for another round!


----------



## key2life (Feb 9, 2020)

What's shakin' OFC?  

Foggy bottom morning here in Jawja - could barely see that big ol' moon through it.  Great shot, Novitius!  I'm a big believer in folks acting all squirrely during the full moon - spent my adult life dealing with people in sales, and some people go plumb loco for a few days.  My dogs, too, get a little weirder than usual.  

Big news here at AIP (Asylum in the Pines) - My better, smarter half has signed off on a Veg tent for old Key!  Time to start learning about cloning, and LST, and stuff I've had to let slide only doing one grow a year.  Convinced her that I can handle the 'bug-man' duties now that our old, trusted bug guy has had a stroke, so no working around those quarterly visits with some new guy who's not been vetted.  Figure a 3 x 3 should set me about right.

Tucking into the Banana Haze this morning - Smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

Hey Key - - Good deal Cuz !- I been up in those Georgia pines - a time or 2 - I know the terrain- It's a lot like here but there's thicker heavier under growth and flatter  here !- I got some banana set up for my next run - Something Umbra did !
Black Berry Banana times a Bunch of Grapes !
Gloman U got a cement mixer and the knowledge so grow some "hemp" -Those hemp fields ?- Shall we snag a couple plants for CBD extraction ?- That ain't ripping !- They let pollen loose and fertilized your outside weed some - They owe U !- Big ole fields they won't miss a cola or 2 **** won't get a fly high anyway - I'm talking caps like U got except filled with THC/CBD decarbed hash !- Won't need near as many !-- Smoking weed inside - hash weed outside !-- I forgot U growing your own cbd !- I still say hash caps with a mix of high CBD and high THC decarbed hash is the med for people like us that need some heavy duty relief !


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

I want Umbra to tech me how to make THC crystals -- grind those crystals and put them in a salt shaker !- Now where's your edibles?


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

When I took the dogs out this morning I spooked something big heard it splash thru the slough - Probably deer or hog -- 
Flock of ducks out there feeding right now - Squirrels- rabbit - Fish- I'll bring yard birds for meat and eggs - Plenty protein sources  ?- If U know how to do a few things U won't go hungry back up in the thicket on the river !- Gonna need a lot of mason jars for canning and freezers with an independent power source and back up power !- Same with grow power !- There's places up in the big thicket on the river where there may be no road within 20-30 miles !


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

U got to be flexible and adapt to your situation - I want to run the grow end of dispensary one day - but - In the current political climate with political name and all-- I think back up in the thicket might be the place for me ?-- People don't keep up with the news at thier own peril !-- This is a perilous time In history !-A continuation of what we consider normal civilization is on the line- We could easily descend into Chaos !- No jobs - No power - No supplies - Or warlords ruling different sections of the Kings White Empire with his storm trooper enforcers - It's not that far fetched anymore -Ignore it at your own peril !- - I think I'll just ease back up into the thicket here !--What U gonna do when they come for U ? -- submit and swear fealty to the King ?- I pass !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2020)

I serve only 1 King.  Jesus.
I have and will use what is considered Leathal force to protect me and mine.
Politics can bite me.  I'm not allowed to vote or shoot but press me and Ill make it a bad day for the oppressors, legal or Not!


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

I serve ME !-- Up on the river they got to come at U on the river or by air in a helicopter-- A low slow flying helicopter can be taken down by a single shot if U know where to shoot - I do !- In that thick brush they would never see me or not for long !- Push me and I'll shoot U down !- Stay off the river-- U in the open-- I can see U and U can't see me !--U don't want to be there ! -- Assault rifle ?- got one but don't need it on the river - Single well placed shots - Shoot and scoot !---Hard to tell the direction a single shot came from in the thicket---  Pop up somewhere else and do it again !-- Until they go away and  leave U alone !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2020)

Hehe!  Or blow them off the map and out of existance with a well placed mine.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

Gloman U  know me too well !- Why shoot when U can flip switches and push buttons from a safe position  to unleash he'll ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2020)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

Gloman the ex was talking to a counselor or something and they suggested take my guns ?-- She said don't do that it'll just piss him off and he don't need guns !

Morning Umbra


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2020)

Hey Keef. Yeah some folks are blade men. Careful of those handmade Damascus tanto blade knives


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm a simple man Umbra !- Some places in the world a man is judged by the quality of steel he carries !- Handmade Damascus steel used to bring respect !- I'm into functional !- Give me a 2 lb ball peen hammer and a torch and some time to turn it into a combat tomahawk !- Shape of steel need to fit the environment U use it in !- Most would choose a machete round here but I like a well made hawk !- Made by me the shape and balance I want !---Hammer Time !

Edit :-- I'll Play the Blues for U ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

I can make my own Damascus steel !- I would use ball bearings  or broken file -or any junk with hard steel !-- heat them up orange hot and beat them into an ingot - - heat the ingot and fold it a few times -no need to go to extremes - Then begin drawing it out into rough shape - Heat and hammer -heat and hammer as U rough it in to shape !- Clean it up - heat treat it -- acid etch it - then finish the final polishing ! -- apply handle of choice !- Deer antler work nice !


----------



## novitius (Feb 9, 2020)

Morning ofc.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2020)

Still something to be said for a 6" folding watermelon knife.
Thin sharp blade slips between 1st & 2nd rib right nice!


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello OFC

Sunny and windy this morning.  maybe some rain in the forecast?

I have a silver single action revolver.  I bought it years ago.   Thank goodness I never needed to use it for protection. I would never use it to threaten anyone. If I felt my life was in danger I would just use it.
Back in the 70s I had a friend who was an Army Ranger.  He did two tours in Vietnam.  His advice to me in regards to my pistols was" never pull a gun on someone unless you are going to use it."   Good advice for sure.  

Have a great day OFC.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

A stick will work for me !- That cute little Korean acid queen taught me how to use "single sticks" !- Oh she was good !- 1st time I saw her the little thing  was standing at a bar and this great big soldier walked up and grabbed her by the hiny !- I don't know where they came from but she came out with a couple them sticks connected by a short chain and wore him out !- Very quick and done !- Probably knocked him out with the 1st blow !- He looked funny laying there with a red knot right in the middle of his forehead !- She was gone !--I was enthralled !- She taught me martial arts weapons !
Girl loved to trip on her acid !- Single sticks are just an 18 inch long or so piece of hard wood - one in each hand !-
I can handle a staff effectively or used to could !- Lefty couldn't stand up to that anymore !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 9, 2020)

The sad state of my grow this morning is actually better than yesterday...
So you see several coco chip pots... and a larger dirt pot...the smaller coco pots are doing what they always do and the larger is trying to be organic and is being hand fed while the coco is automated...the empty pots are awaiting some sprouts I’ve got goin in the house...any or all of these can be replaced by those beans unless these decide to take off rather soon...they are looking better but we have a long way to go and I seem to be short on patience of late...so I’m with ya Nov, sometimes I get testy...little one on the left just caught a little nute splash when I turned on the system the first time but she’s recovering


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 9, 2020)

Since I never posted any pics, I think it's time to try.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 9, 2020)

First time ever I got 100% germination!!!only 4 but they are all up!!! Now we see if I can keep’m alive...2 Nurse Larry and  couple of those so called lambs bread seeds...if they grow, we’ll see what they really are...maybe fill those empty pots or mayhaps replace a couple that are in there now...
Lookin good there dax...


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2020)

Keef said:


> Gloman the ex was talking to a counselor or something and they suggested take my guns ?-- She said don't do that it'll just piss him off and he don't need guns !
> I double barrel dog bet ya nobody gonna take My guns!
> 
> Morning Umbra



Not sure what happened here but its not important.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2020)

The popo took my guns when they arrested me so never say never.  You should have seen the look on their faces when they had to give 'em back.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

Dam !- What ?- Did I miss something ?- G---U  stoned again ?
I got some good dirt - 2 blueberry and a blueberry chocolate revegged for me they kicking - Repotted them - They looking for an outside home !- They wanna live free !
I had 2 many these and more of those than I need !- So 8 or so to go outside somewhere !- So if  something happens I know where to get more cutting - Purple ones  right over there by that stump !- Lemon looking for a home by itself !
I'm Johnny Appleseed dahell out this area !-- If I find an ideal spot for them on the river I could come get them but I'm probably have plenty clones ! Tis the season ?

Nick they can take my guns --I just get more anyway - but it musta felt sweet getting them back


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2020)

Popping some beans. I have plenty of strains but, I'm planning a few breeding 3 or 4 grows from now and I'm planning ahead and enough time for pheno selection.
Its it = gelato x mint chocolate chip
Almond cookies = Scooby snacks x death by chocolate
Buckeye purple x GDP x London bridge
sour dubb x Boc x apricot head
sour plums
Grape Ape


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2020)

Before I lost my rights to bear arms, Phoenix popo took 2 hand guns in a traffic stop. 
Took me 4 tries to get them back.
They make it a big deal but I wasn't No Way gonna let them keep em.
Its so bad most just say f*** it and the popo "destroys" them.  Choke Choke


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2020)

I run that cfl fixture I have (thanks bro) in the nursery box but never closed it up cuz there was no ventilation.  I got a 4" inline fan and hooked it up with flex duct and a pass thru at the top on one side and cut a vent hole in the bottom on the opposite side.     Its crude, I'm not much good on making things pretty, but it works and now I can close it up without it getting too hot.    All lights on its holding at 76*F. and 46% humidity.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

I don't have no guns U can ask the gun registry !-- Anything I have I bought from-- Some guy at the gas station for cheap !- What what guy ?--I don't even remember which gas station ! --
 Give me some time and some equipment and I can set up to produce something easy like the grease gun--  One the  submachine guns  of WW2 ---Blue prints are online -- Mostly stamped and pressed parts welded together !-- with a screw in barrel !- Ain't pretty but it'll spit out some lead !- So they can take my guns --but they can't touch the knowledge of how to build them !--Nick can do it too !--- Truely -- All that's really your's is what U carry between your ears !
Give me a toke - amen !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2020)

Got that right.  Years ago I got together with the machinist on my ship.  We wuz deployed for an extended voyage, needed something to do, decided to make some black powder guns.  Had to order the lock mechanism on line to get a pattern but in the end we made 4 guns and they all shoot well.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

Hawkin's 50 cal. Black powder buffalo gun -- Kill U just as dead as todays best sniper rifle !- U get hit by a 50 cal bullet - U don't get back up !

Edit:-- The US used to drop these I think they called them Liberator pistols behind enemy lines for the resistance -- Most simple a gun can be and still shoot !- No words in the packaging - Just pictures of how load it ---Then pictures of a person shooting a soldier with it and taking his gun !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2020)

I been looking at black powder pistol kits and I can't believe how much they went up!
Used to be able to buy a diy kit under a hundred.  Not Now!


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

Things have changed for sure I had a friend who was a gunsmith around the end of the Vietnam war after I got out the army -- He used to buy those big 4ft by 4ft crates of surplus gun parts !- He call a couple of vets over and we get high and put guns together -- U can't do that anymore ! - My 1st gun came from a police auction - They quit that too !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2020)

That's how I got my first Harley.  War surplus.  Guy I bought it from was selling them still in the crates and cozmolene for two hunnert dollars.


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2020)

thegloman said:


> I been looking at black powder pistol kits and I can't believe how much they went up!
> Used to be able to buy a diy kit under a hundred.  Not Now!


I know someone who ordered a kit you put together, in the mail. In NJ its against the law, but in PA its not. PA has a black powder hunting season, NJ does not. So they ordered the kit to an address in PA. He's driving over the bridge to NJ and gets pulled over on the bridge. They find the kit and charged him with some heavy felonies. He did 2 years for that.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh my.  So glad I live in a redneck state.  They are brutal here on people with prior felonies though.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

Rush Limbaugh got the Freedom Award ?- - Well that's the end of the world we knew !- Wonder what will take It's place after the 2020 confrontation ?-- U shouldn't fight but some things U have to defend ! -- There's no middle ground anymore - U either serve him or U don't !- -I don't !


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

This is Texas !- We got the gun show loop hole and we ain't afraid to use it !- Open carry is legal !-- There's no exchange of 411 or registry type stuff at the gun shows - Buy it and walk out with it !
The guys in the parking lot sell the fully autos out they car trunks !- 30 round mags and 100 round drum mags are readily available !-- U need fuse for your cannon ?- Over there on that table !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2020)

When I start getting ready for the apocolypse I'm comin to Texas for my armament!


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

There's a shot gun I kinda want !-- AA-12 - Fully auto 12 gauge - Don't even kick much or have much barrel rise !
And a SAW !- Micro Uzi - Some that Dragon Skin body armour - Night Vision !- and a combat rifle with a night vision scope -- Some HE rounds for a 40 mm grenade launcher - U know just the usual ? - Some claymore mines would be cool !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2020)

Keef said:


> This is Texas !- We got the gun show loop hole and we ain't afraid to use it !- Open carry is legal !-- There's no exchange of 411 or registry type stuff at the gun shows - Buy it and walk out with it !
> The guys in the parking lot sell the fully autos out they car trunks !- 30 round mags and 100 round drum mags are readily available !-- U need fuse for your cannon ?- Over there on that table !



As it Should Be!


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

Raining in the mudhole ! --


----------



## novitius (Feb 9, 2020)

thegloman said:


> As it Should Be!


That's the way it is in Ohio too. In and out. Some guys make you sign a paper, others don't. I think it depends on how many they move? You guys got me itching to go walk around a show now. I think the next one is a few months away yet. I don't keep a good in the house anymore because of the little ones. But there's one in the trunk! I have a taser and some cuffs. If I make it to the kitchen where my knives are there going to be a mess. Id rather not kill someone, unless I have to. I have an old axe handle too. I will hurt you.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

They got a lot of cool things at gun shows !- I need to go to another one !- I had a butterfly knife I carried as a pocket knife for ages !- There's almost always a piece of sharp steel within reach !- I don't have to go far for a weapon !- I beat U to death with a dam coffee cup - Honey Badger don't care ! - If there's nothing with in reach ?- -Watch your knees -I'm coming for them ! - Fix U in place with a wrecked knee and go get me a weapon !--
This soldier in Korea practiced his karate on a teenaged Korea girl!- Messed her up pretty bad and thought it was funny !-
They let me search him before locking him up !- I knew they was watching thru the mirror and I'd have to move fast before they could get in and stop me from messing him up but good ! !- Hands against the wall spread your feet out U know the drill !- Don't ever think U gonna come off that wall and take out a cop  with an elbow while U being search !- It's a trap !-- I whispered something to him about his mother and sister ! -- After I tempted him with my chin into thinking He could get me with that elbow !- He attacked and I defended - He never had a chance - Jerked him off that wall and slammed him back into it head 1st !- Old particle board wall - He head went thru the wall- He was stuck there for awhile - In the hall outside the search room - He looked like a human head trophy on the wall - particle board all pushed out around his neck  !- Couldn't just pull him back thru !-I was disappointed that I was denied the oppurtunity to beat him down !  Next day on the PA ?-- Keef !-report to the commanders office --Now !--
Wasn't gonna be my  1st time in front of him !- Dam I said and went to take my punishment !-- He looked at me mean and quite  as I stood at attention !- Then He said- I'll be at the Savoy club around 8 tonight be there !-- I wanna buy U a drink !-- Dismissed !


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

Raining hard in the mudhole ! Been to bloom - Got sticky fingets !- I'm OK with that !- Here smell my finger  ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

Plant count be kinda high !- Coming up on the time to start planning my departure !-- I didn't want to short the nephew but I wanna leave with some bloom ready so I can start blooming soon as I get there !- A couple clones of all the girls and I'll hit the ground running !-- He'd still be able to keep this once a month thing going and not miss a step !- Change of plans - He want to set up a small grow at the place he renting and shut the mudhole down !- He just want a few plants !- So - I gotta take most this **** with me or put it outside somewhere !-
I seem to be over the legal plant limit  by bout 60 something rooted clones !-- inside !--( 4-5 outside !)- ( forgot to count bloom )--Spring coming !- I guess we growing river hash -?- I mean hemp !-- I didn't know there was that many !- I was gonna take more cuts !-This all Other Keef's fault !--- Boy got no self control at all !

Edit :-- Leroy say High !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 10, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Little rain here today.  Most of the snow has been melted off T.G.!    Not to complain, but I feel better without ice on the roads and For Sure glad my patio is cleared off.  I busted my butt on the ice yesterday and boy it hurts!
After closing in my nursery box with ventilation I'm seeing the value of a tent.   That just might be my next purchase.
Off to do my morning routine!
Have a great day everybody!


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 10, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Booming thunder here shaking the house...some down pours as well....but the super heavy stuff should stay North of there. Front approaching is due to stall....creating a 30* difference in temperatures around the State...40's North part and 70's down South. I am kinda "stuck in the middle with you"...wait that's and ol' Stealers Wheel number . I see everyone armed up yesterday...my fav. blade is my K-Bar....Guns?....too many to mention...collection worth into 10's of thousands...I am partial to 7.62x39 for everyday plinking. Reloaded for years till fall of USSR and ammo falling to ridiculous low prices..you can pick up 9mm less than $200 bucks for a thousand. I shoot mostly military calibers due to the low prices on them. My Bud who I gave my reloading stuff to...we still share it and he has added bunches  to it. He has a custom built bolt in 6mm xc...22.250 hull necked up to 6mm projectile...fine 1000 meter weapon. Last visit with him a month or so ago...we were doing 880 meter therapy with it..on still mornings with our spotting scope you can see the contrail off the rounds. I've had the privilege of shooting calibers from .17 HMR to .50 BMG...US military is looking at the 6.8mm SPC as a possible replacement for 5.56mm...I hope they do...I love the round....think .270 caliber short hull...it is a man stopper!...I would say off for the walk...lightning is still popping and my walk has a 100 meter long metal bridge on it...so I am going to wait a bit....this time lol. Peace ya'll

Steel target ..6mm xc 880 meters  6:46am 1-12-20..I am the high shooter...he did the bulls eyes (his gun lol)


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Morning OFC !- I guess It's gonna be one those f-ed up face kinda days ?- I need coffee !-- Ugh !-
HP - U would be hard pressed to find a 800 yard shot down here !- This is shotgun terrain!-- In the army us regular soldier were trained at 300 meter ranges !-- If U any farther away they usually not a danger to U until they prove they are !- I'm not a collector or regular shooter !- Got no special caliber !-- 5.56 or 7.62 will be easiest to find in any future homeland conflict!- I 'm use what I can get  !-- My prepper thought is -- Prepper is a defensive posture -- In the army they say a cave is a grave for a well informed enemy -- Defense can be like being in a cave - U fixed in position protecting your supplies -- everything I have can be taken from me !- How do I survive with only the knowledge I carry ?- I'm be alright !- I work best as a ghost anyway !
Wake and Bake !--
Oh!- That's sore !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 10, 2020)

Mighty fine shooting there HP!
I could never hit a target that far out.   I really like the 7.62 x 30 too.    Not TOO big but it can do what ya need.
I saw something on the 6.8mm and it looks like a very good replacement for the 5.56.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 10, 2020)

Hey Nov,
I'm curious, do you have to be an Ohio resident to purchase at the gun shows there?


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

It's really a good time to be prepared- Hitler took over Germany with less support than political name has even though It's not a majority -- he doing a mighty fine job of attempting to be King - He might just pull it off !- Then U end up with the mark of the beast on your fore head or hand !-- It's all gonna be OK for him  - long as we ignore the threat to our way of life he poses and pretend all is well !-- It's not all OK !-


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 10, 2020)

Gman I hope you did not hurt anything important in that fall...Keef we got some bad face and joint days ahead...1.5 inches this morning....the Creek is angry early today...it goes over that bridge when greater amounts of rain come down. It can stay up a couple hours if it slows up raining and can be a bit unnerving to cross when the water is rushing over it.


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 10, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Good Morning OFC...Booming thunder here shaking the house...some down pours as well....but the super heavy stuff should stay North of there. Front approaching is due to stall....creating a 30* difference in temperatures around the State...40's North part and 70's down South. I am kinda "stuck in the middle with you"...wait that's and ol' Stealers Wheel number . I see everyone armed up yesterday...my fav. blade is my K-Bar....Guns?....too many to mention...collection worth into 10's of thousands...I am partial to 7.62x39 for everyday plinking. Reloaded for years till fall of USSR and ammo falling to ridiculous low prices..you can pick up 9mm less than $200 bucks for a thousand. I shoot mostly military calibers due to the low prices on them. My Bud who I gave my reloading stuff to...we still share it and he has added bunches  to it. He has a custom built bolt in 6mm xc...22.250 hull necked up to 6mm projectile...fine 1000 meter weapon. Last visit with him a month or so ago...we were doing 880 meter therapy with it..on still mornings with our spotting scope you can see the contrail off the rounds. I've had the privilege of shooting calibers from .17 HMR to .50 BMG...US military is looking at the 6.8mm SPC as a possible replacement for 5.56mm...I hope they do...I love the round....think .270 caliber short hull...it is a man stopper!...I would say off for the walk...lightning is still popping and my walk has a 100 meter long metal bridge on it...so I am going to wait a bit....this time lol. Peace ya'll
> 
> Steel target ..6mm xc 880 meters  6:46am 1-12-20..I am the high shooter...he did the bulls eyes (his gun lol)
> 
> View attachment 258832



I decided to quit my hoarding tendencies with pew pews.  I freed my evil black rifle, 6.8spc barrel, and my ak a week ago.  A 22lr semi and 12 ga. semi made the cut and still are in our safes. Grandkids are at the age where guns would be fascinating and irresistible.  My wife has her own safe and guns.  I don't have to worry about divorce.  A gun range accident maybe, but not divorce.  Glocks and Sigs should be thinned out but won't be.  I love flicker knives with good steel.  I always carry three. And keep some more with tool boxes and ropes in vehicles.

I don't worry about people coming in.  Big secure hardened locks and doors and windows and frankly, not much worth taking.  My neighbors have more and newer stuff and don't secure anything.  Years ago I figured out that the only people that will steal from me are people I let too close without being trustworthy.  Unless I know you very well, you don't come in. I also have insurance.  Nothing in life can't be replaced.


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Sounds about right HP !- I was hanging lights and moving boxes around yesterday - Did a little too much !- So I got the old man stiffness and the dam face acting up today !-- Some that **** got to go outside !- It's not gonna freeze down here !-Some PH and PH-x-BBSL already outside !- Dam !- I'm getting to old to be doing dis Go-rilla farming **** !- I ain't quick as I once was !- Got no stamina !-- I don't know ?  Other Keef say we got one more in us - I ain't so sure !
I got the genetics - I got the clones - It's spring - What U expect me to do ? - get a job ? ?


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 10, 2020)

And good morning to all.


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Dax I'm not so worried about America desending into chaos !-- It could be much worse !- Like 14 cop cars from the local political name brown shirt enforcers showing up!- Someone has taken a liking to your place - U are not a party member so U have no rights --they take U off to jail and The local party commander can move into that nice new place he had his eye on !-All nice and legal like - U never heard from again !-- No I fight before it gets to that !-- I die in chaos before I let that happen !- No I can't stop it alone but I'll be doing best I can !


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Sipping some coffee and toking on some Purple Punch.  This is an awesome start to an amazing day.

I hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## novitius (Feb 10, 2020)

Morning ofc. 
 Gloman, as long as you purchase in the form of a private sale there's no regulations. If you buy from a guy with a "shop" you will most likely have to fill out paperwork and have the gun shipped home by dealer. ATF are at all the shows. It's not illegal to determine the type of sale before hand either.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

I used to shoot NCAA DIV.I in college but nothing now. Used to take my Olympic style air rifle home to practice pinging off those tiny little hemlock cones by the stem. 
My current weapon of choice is a 10" cast iron pan with a wrist strap. Lots of mass momentum with a short swing for tight spaces, no one gonna make it past the defensible stairwell landing. Get away? Better run before I have a chance to string up my recurve. Plug ya right in the tushie just for a souvenir.
But the best defense is invisibility. When I was consulting, I carried mace. Not so much for fear of being jacked up, but after that one creeper decided that it was a good moment to whip out his junk during a basement grow evaluation.... NOPE. There are paid services for that, and I am most certainly NOT IT. He's a legal CBD grower now and may God help his eternal soul if I ever bump into him. Freaking gross, dude. Keep it zipped, eww! Also he was the dumbest, laziest grower ever. I told him you don't need a consultant, you need a janitor. He had literal LIVE AMPHIBIANS,  multiple species, breeding in his tanks, eating the full ecosystem worth of bugs he was growing. 
Snowing hard here. The interstate was a parking lot trying to get to Vermont this morning.


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Some might think some cast iron be sexy ?


----------



## novitius (Feb 10, 2020)

I had to endure being Maced and tased some years back. For training purposes of course. It's not fun. I flushed my eyes for thirty minutes and it was no help. Literally head under a spigot. The electrical shock kicked my butt for a day or two as well but was actually less disabling than the pepper spray.


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Gonna take that top bunk down give me some more grow head room !-- I wish I had a clean lab type grow room but I don't !- I do what I can where I can !- It's a little more difficult being a pot farmer in a prohibition state !- They hunt growers for sport !- So sometimes my grow **** ain't up to OSHA standards !- In the end though ?- This some fine blueberry weed right here !-- Wonder where it come from ?- OH yeah !- I bred it and I grew it !- In Texas !


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Military got the best tear gas !- I been gassed and sprayed !
I don't like it !- Make my own pepper spray now !- Hottest pepper U can grow - put them in hot vinegar with a tight lid and let them hang out awhile !- Days /weeks / months later - Filter them peppers of and fill up a water gun !- Super soaker works best !- Plenty coverage !- U finished ! - Go find Jesus I can tell U looking for him !-- That pepper sauce also works well with corn bread and red beans - Just a drop or 2 - not too much - **** is hot !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

Keef said:


> Some might think some cast iron be sexy ?


You want a skillet nap lol?


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

I like naps !- Some might call me a professional at napping !-I like pork chops too !


----------



## novitius (Feb 10, 2020)

Wow I'm definitely feeling better today!
 The fevers broke now. I'm back to my normal level of deliriousness. Chain smoking American spirits and Umbra's triple Lemon. 
 I had a chef, my first one actually, who would throw pans at you when he was mad. Mostly only on the line. Then it was your fault food was every where. Guess who got to clean it? But he was the best chef personality I've ever worked with. Anyway, cat iron skillets of any size hurt tremendously. They're the original frontier home defense aren't they?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 10, 2020)

Especially if they are hot.  Morning fellow growers.  I got an abundance of weed.  Lets get high.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

Yup. Especially right off the stove. Especially smoking hot ready for fajita meat. Put a good sear on the dish b*yotch at my old line cook job who kept coming onto the saute line unannounced and couldn't keep his hands to himself. Oopsie, didnt see ya back there, here want some sour cream for that burn?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 10, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> You want a skillet nap lol?


Ahh ha ha ha!
Ill tell ya one thing, after your 1st skillet nap you won't want another!   Lmao
Stinky you're a hoot!


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Skillet nap !- Dumass Keef taught his 1st wife to shoot !- Lucky for him she never was comfortable at and couldn't hit **** !- Comes a time in life when bobbing and weaving come in handy !-- U don't have to prepare for such !- Adrenaline she got your back ! - I was doing some  Micheal Jackson moves !-- Moon walked myass up outta there !


----------



## novitius (Feb 10, 2020)

If you leave your tongs in the fire for a bit and then pinch the jerks in the balls they usually stop too. Just aim for the bulge and squeeze like hell.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

Hard to get past the lined vinyl dish pit apron with tongs lol gotta go nuclear option


----------



## novitius (Feb 10, 2020)

Butt cheeks it is. Or boiling pasta water in the shoes right in front of the sink as he pushes up.... So many different kinds of degenerates in kitchens. Visine in this nice cold water for you? Off runs the perv to the bathroom and suddenly all you can hear is chefs s screaming "pans!". Then it's where's the dish bish?? He's in the weeds! Fired with diarrhea. Enjoy the bus ride home dude! Don't forget to tell your po you been terminated....
 I've worked with many female chefs, bakers and cooks. You have to be tough as nails to work in a serious kitchen. You have to be ten times tougher if you're a woman. Do whatever you gotta do sister. Just don't do it to me! I'm be over here, call if you need help


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

Just need one thing...
PAAAAAAAANSSSSS!!!!!! ; )

Those days are over, now I just cook for fun and questionable nutrition.


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

I wasn't napping no one saw me and U can't prove a thing !
Thick warm heavy air in the mudhole - I don't like it !-- 
One my new micro sprayer blew out - The drill that comes with the micro sprayers make too big a hole !-- Not hurting anything but I gotta fix it - I couldn't find any rubber type glue when I replaced the microsprayers - I use it to hold them in so this won't happen- but I still have to replace them so it has to be a soft glue so I fan get them back out !--
Whoever decided that was the proper size bit needs to be beech slapped !- It's an older spray manifold !- These 360 sprays work fine but not in a sloppy hole !- Leroy ain't openning his flowers very fast !- I'm cloning him in case he quits openning flowers !- -He's a strong fine example- Half Snow Lotus on one side - Half BBSL on the other - Breeding him to his half sister in WI -x- BBSL - It can't help but be good !-- Is it 4:20 yet or are we still on Wake and Bake ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 10, 2020)

God mornin ofc...I’ll keep my head down in here this morning...don’t want to get shot or decapitated....


----------



## thegloman (Feb 10, 2020)

I busted my butt Again on the patio.   That does it, I'm salting my walkways.
I used to fall on the ice and laugh about it.    These days it hurts too much to laugh.
I'm gonna smoke a big fatty and then maybe another one.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 10, 2020)

My ph pen done quit on me...it has a replaceable electrode but I’m not sure that’s the problem...I was trying to calibrate it and when I dip it in ph7 solution, it reads 14.0, the maximum for the pen...anyway, just ordered a new one while waiting to hear from Apera...this also happened just after replacing the batteries...


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Got most of my grow stuff unpacked and in use - Found a case of wine too !-- couple of them done blowed the bottom out the bottle !- There's some peach and some Fruit Cocktail - might be vinegar too ?-- Found my yeast !-- Makes me wanna get out the mudhole even more and faster !- I need to get back too it !- 100 proof liqour made from strawberry wine ?- --That ain't right y'all !-- I can't fix that !- Need new batch - More strawberries for wore wine please  -- I think 45 proof strawberry be plenty strong !- but it has to taste good too ! --and flat would be best !- I think ? 
Raining again !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

I don't do broken hips anymore !- That one kind of  metal hip was easy !- An hour from time of incision until U finished sewing up !- They not all like that though !- It depends on the break as to which way it's fixed !- Don't be falling down Gloman - It don't turn out well !- U gonna hurt tommorrow !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 10, 2020)

Yeah I need to stop this falling business.   I pulled something in my left leg this time.  Hurts Now, tomorrow gonna be fun.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 10, 2020)

Keef 
You just need a still for that 100 proof wine.  Clear strawberry brandy!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 10, 2020)

I hear old old pains gman, my sciatic has had me down all week...and I didn’t even fall...my wife is the faller but she’s a lot lighter than me, she still hurts herself...we try to hold each other up best we can...
My grandson in surgery this minute to patch a hole in his heart...


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Yeah Cuz- I just been exploring the process possiblities-- I need to play at fermenting Some more but a plan is back there somewhere !- OH yeah !- Keef do need a still !-- Not a big one !- Probably build one bout the size of yours ! - I got my eye out for a 5 gallon pressure cooker ! -


----------



## thegloman (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh no!   I don't care How good the doctors are these days, that's a worrisome type of surgery.
My prayers for him and family.
I hope all goes well.


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Sorry RE !- If all goes as planned he'll recover and live a long happy life !-- Patching a hole in his heart is not enough info for me to know which procedure they doing !- Things came a long way since I entered medicine !- Sounds like a valve problem but that's just a guess


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 10, 2020)

ASD closure


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Easy fix !- Most do well !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

They still have to open the chest don't they ?-- That take longer to heal than the procedure!- If they can't do it with a scope - that means chest tubes and stuff !- There will  be risk  from infection - blood loss should be at a minimum !-
He'll probably do well RE !


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

MMJ ?- They need to use an oral dose of RSO as preop meds ! - So many true medical applications where it would absolutely help !
Here comes another wave of rain !


----------



## novitius (Feb 10, 2020)

I hope he does well 2RE! Little bodies are amazingly resilient.


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2020)

First son, Ebstein's anamoly was what dominated pregnancy. Ultrasound every 2 weeks. It shows in 1st trimester of pregnancy. Manifests as a heart problem. Can be hole in heart, no heart, heart outside of body, ect. We were lucky. Ex wife's second husband, his sister had a son with Ebstein's and it showed as heart on outside of body.


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm thinking wrong then - I thought it was that thing where the connection to mom's placenta- hadn't closed properly !-
Or a valve reflux problem ?--


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 10, 2020)

Well I've been fighting Twitter because I am apparently too political so they they knocked me out for  a few days.  I'm waiting on the BOC×BK hybrid to grow some leaves. They germinated 10 days ago but no lleaves yet any advice?


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Hey Padre !-- Start some more seed - I don't have a clue what's wrong - not even sure what cross that is ? - Did it come from me ?-- On identifiying these crosses - the mother goes first - If (BB-x-BPU) -x- (xx-x- xx) - is it's in parenthesis -It just identifies what the mom or dad was -- I say this because I used a BOC boy - I lost my girl !- So BOC can never come 1st -always last - I don't even have anything with the BK initials !- but It doesn't really matter it comes from good stock !- -Find U a girl they should all be fine !-
My best guess without seeing the straw would be - (NL-x- BBSL)- x- BOC !- That would be a female from  Rose's Nurse Larry - bred to My BBSL male - A child of that union bred to a Box of Chocolate boy  from Umbra !- I seem to remember sending U a straw of those ?
I only bred that BOC to - NL -x- BBSL - --( GDP x-BPU) and might be another one ?-- I did send U some KL -x- BB ?--- KL would be King Louie the 13th -x- BB --BB would be ( BB-x- BPU) Make me burn out a brain cell !-
It's all about the one plant anyway !- May U find one that pleases U !-- Potency  gonna be there !


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

White Indica getting close---no amber yet but she cloudy - She a different smoke depending on when U take it - I'm going for almost half Amber !- --I'm melt some people !- I think this White Indica just had a birthday !- She over a year old now !- Tried true and dependable !- I was laughing at the nephew - U gotta go thru some changes when U growing !- I talked him thru revegging this WI mother plant - I'm revegging a couple stumps from last months harvest -- He wanted to and it amuses me watching his delmna
He don't want to let those plants go !- I showed him the clones from them - He said but this is the original !- They all the original CUZ !-- I guess we see how many times he can run the "Originals"- !--Things bout to get outta hand -- I know how this goes !-- I'm already looking for them an outside home !- Ya can't keep them all forever - without cloning !

Edit :-If I kept a mother to each of these 14 girls I wouldn't have room for nothing else in the grow !- clone from clones I do !


----------



## Lesso (Feb 10, 2020)

PadrePuff said:


> Well I've been fighting Twitter because I am apparently too political so they they knocked me out for  a few days.  I'm waiting on the BOC×BK hybrid to grow some leaves. They germinated 10 days ago but no lleaves yet any advice?


How close is your light? Snap a pic


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Stay off the track to Hattie's shack in the  back of the black bayou !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 10, 2020)

How large approximate would you expect a plant to be grown outdoors in Northern California in a 15 gallon cloth pot...of course there are many variable but a range or maximum...so far the largest pot I’ve used outside has been 5 gallons...I have the need to keep them trained so as not to show over a 6’ fence...so thinking of training them at an angle to and along that fence...fence is south facing...


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Lots of Bondage RE !- I'd put it up against the fence in the middle then start tying her to the fence running her both ways at a split - - U just have to make her stay below the fence !--
If that plant got BBSL in it U gonna have your hands full !- Gloman had some BBSL crosses outside in Illinois -- I think he chopped about 3 feet off them twice !- -They was pushed up again the green house cover by harvest anyway !-- I couldn't help but laugh about that grow !- Cuz got tired of trimming - after about a week !


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Leroy had a sister in that run by Gloman - She was the runt of the bunch !- Well ? -- shortest most compact anyway !-marked  SD-x-BBSL -I've grown it before  made pink bud for me !-( Big Pink )--I got me a new girl  !-Lots of Indica in that girl and she don't play - That's what I saw in Leroy !- - The White Indica been good to me - She do everything easy and is a heavy producer -- I ran her at the beach a lot -- She in the mudhole with me again now !--
I have a fascination for the children of Snow Lotus !- So I'm breed these 2 !--
This all Umbra's fault !-- He point me at The Tranquil Elephantizer and I ain't been the same since !

Edit :-- Might have to get that one back ?--
Yes they call it " The Slow Motion Love Potion "-- but that ain't why I liked it !-
Que the Barry White !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 10, 2020)

Grandson is thru the surgery and wakin up...so I don’t know how this normally works but they used tissue and bone from his heart and rib to make the repair...I guess the alternative was gortex....he’s a bit anemic, maybe from using a pump while they fixed his heart...hard to wrap my head around this stuff but I’m thankful!!!
@thegloman thanks for your good vibes too!!!


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Good deal RE !-- Don't try to wrap your mind around it !- He's gonna do fine !-- About the by pass machine -- We put a tube in the big vessel coming to the heart and the one going away from the heart then stop the heart from beating and drop the body temp !--They work on him 3-4 hours ?- The by pass machine does exactly that -Circulation  by passes the heart - The low body temp is also maintained by the machine which also oxygenated the blood - That's why some call it a heart / lung machine !-  !- For adults getting a cardiac by pass !- C.A.B.G.( Coronary Artery Bypas Graft )


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

What happened ?-- Oh !- On a CABG we dissect the mammary artery from the inside of the chest wall - run it over to  the heart and attach it past the blockage !- 
Works better and last longer than a leg  vein graft !- 
I used to tell people -- Church ?-- I work in the holy of holy's !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

What happened ?-- Oh !- On a CABG we dissect the mammary artery from the inside of the chest wall - run it over to  the heart and attach it past the blockage !-
Works better and last longer than a leg  vein graft !-
I used to tell people -- Church ?-- I work in the holy of holy's !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Don't know how I did that ?- bad reception on my phone !


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

U guys laugh when I say stuff like I'm keep my oldass alive until they find the cure to aging !- I've read some papers and seen some experiments that brought me to that !-- I saw an experiment where they connected the blood circulation from an old lab rat and a young one so same blood circulated thru both !- Over some time the grey old mouse begin to grew darker younger looking fur and had more energy and acted younger !-
 So find out what is different between young blood and old blood and hook a brother up ?-- I don't like being old !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

Cut 1.3 trillion dollars from the healthcare budget ?-- I'm sure U be OK - Long as U don't get sick ! -- He got to go !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 10, 2020)

Unfortunately I’ll need to wait until they are able to reverse aging...I’d like to reverse time just a couple days and not tweak my back....


----------



## novitius (Feb 10, 2020)

Head to silicone valley and buy a blood boy keef.


----------



## Keef (Feb 10, 2020)

I ain't like that Nov !- I'm a witch not a vampire !- Just isolate what causes aging and fix it !- Blood Boy ?- That's some sick **** right there but It's a sick world we live in !


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)

In the search for CBD and meds, high CBD sativa = hemp, high CBD indica = ruderalis. Has anyone bred hemp to ruderalis?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Not sleeping too well.  Pretty sore from that last fall.
  At LAST! I have roots on 1 O.L. cutting.   That girl just don't like to clone for me.   1 out of 3 and All the other 6 rooted up pretty quick.
My big girlz are starting to drink a lot more.  3gal cloth pots need watering about every other day.
I give them a half gallon and when they suck up the run off I give them the 2nd half.  After a couple hours I vacume out any run off that hasn't been drawn back up by the plants.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2020)

Umbra
This is my 1st hemp grow but I would love to cross it with ruderalis.   So far this SR-1 hemp is growing real well.  It has classic sativa structure.  Christmas tree.   If I could make it an auto while giving it some indica qualities I think it might be a good outside plant.   It takes pretty large amounts of CBD to really help me so I gotta get a large early harvest before mold season.


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 11, 2020)

Good morning everyone.  RE,  I hadn't spoken up, but know how important a grandchild is.  Thoughts and prayers are given.  Keep us informed, okay?

Finally figured out how to get ventilation ducts through the ceiling of the bloom closet.  I built the closet first.  Then was in a hurry to get it running.  The steel rod frame I put under the ceiling was too small to fit a duct but had everything hanging from it or braced on it.  The carpenters equivalent to painting myself in a corner.  "Don't AX, don't TELL, don't sell and finally don't smell."  now I've got control of the smell.  I don't know where those skunks dug their den only works once at best.

I'm waiting for beans from the Netherlands.  I'm the meantime, I'm thinking of changing my set up again.  I'll get it right yet.  Newest plan is to ditch the scrog weaving to a simple sog.  I've avoided cutting any lids but now I am getting close.  I have to get much better at cloning, though.  Keeping Rockwood from being too wet is my problem so my next tote will either be a stand alone aero spray or stand alone bubbler, and lit with a flourescent.  I'm leaning toward a bubbler because I have spare nozzles and don't want to buy another pump.  The prebuilt ones seem too flimsy, expensive, and oversized to me.  A 3" x3" bloom closet will fit 9 in a puddle of green. POG?


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 11, 2020)

Good Morning OFC... Glad your Gson is getting fixed up 2RE....amazing what can be done these days...just the advancements in anesthesia has added 50% to survival rates at least...remember that ol term"he died on the table" Sodium Pentothal got a lot of those. I think Celebrity's have longer life spans for some reason...at least some of them...and they have lots of body abuse in their life styles. I have read Live Cell Therapy is used by some of them..which would seem reasonable...ageing is the reduction of new cell production in our bodies....resulting in the weakening of our immune systems eventually. Old stories tell of a 1000 year life span for humans....but was reduced in a few generations after a thinning of the herd...they had good Vitamins back then lol. We have rain this morning and lots of it...if we could get this West of the Rockies the reservoirs could be filled in a flash...my buddy in N part of State had over 5 inches yesterday. It will quit someday I guess....I normally would have all kinds of green items in the garden right now...only thing green out there is the ankle deep grass . Enjoy Your Day Amigo's!


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Up early. Lots on my mind


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

Morning OFC !- Oh I remember when I hurt that !- Is it wrong to sit in the dark with a cup of coffee and a pipe ?- If it is then I don't want to be right for now !-
Rain seems to he over for now !- I got a window open in the trailer - Not cold -- feels right with a light blanket !- That part about rain being over ?- I was wrong !--
HP - The Sumerian Kings list  Has some the kings ruling for 20,000 years before Noah's flood !--After the flood it says kingship descended to man -- Then the length the kings ruled was drastically reduced ! -- I'm not sure l would want to live that long ?-- It says longevity was not given to man !- The Epic of Gilgamesh - Tells of the search for longevity by a demi-god -- Being royalty and  part Anunaki he demanded and searched for longevity !-
Dax that's cool U got ventilation-- U can probably do fine with a bubble cloner !- I knew a guy used to clone in a 3 lb coffee can !- An aquarium air pump and stone in it with the cuts floating in a pice of styrofoam !- When they rooted he break them out the styrofoam and put them
In a grow medium!
Umbra I hate to come in and see been Cussing !- Roderalis ?-- I don't know bout U Cuz ?- - No !- Around U I'm always playing catch up !- - Ruderalis ?-( he shakes his head)- --Got to be a way without getting them Rude boys involved ?
I gotta clone it I'm not messing with no Ruderalis yet !--
I figure I just find a hemp farmer --maybe do a little horse trading for a bunch of high CBD hemp or extract until I can grow some outside somewhere !-Hemp don't grow in my grow room - I can't grow it all but I don't gotta grow hemp/ Ruderalis - Autos-- I can't clone them I got no interest!- Maybe someone breed one the high CBD strains to some hemp like AC/DC or CBD Crew's  Indica - I could go 75 days to finish ?- I just need one !


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)

some days hurt more than others. knee brace on this morning. knee and foot pain woke me up, back pain kept me from going back to sleep


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 11, 2020)

I get relief from throbbing joints with the copper compression braces. I get tendon or joint pain in my hand between 2 finger joints in the hand.They really help with it...dang weather around here is major contributor...front goes back and forth a day or so...constant pressure changes.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> I get relief from throbbing joints with the copper compression braces. I get tendon or joint pain in my hand between 2 finger joints in the hand.They really help with it...dang weather around here is major contributor...front goes back and forth a day or so...constant pressure changes.


 
I been wanting to try the gloves but I don't think I could get it on.
Lol. I tried the compression socks but putting them on was a disaster.  No way I was getting both on with 1 paw.  lol
They made a nice gift. 

Edit: I wonder if they would sell me 2 Rt hand gloves?  Lol


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2020)

We sound like a bunch of Geezers this morning!    I'm understanding now what the "old people" were saying when I was young, dumb and full of.....vinegar.    
Youth is Wasted on the young!
Keef, you find that fountain of youth let me know.    I would JUMP on the chance to restore my body even if I didn't live any longer because of it.
I vaguely remember being nimble and light footed and pain free.   Its been a while.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 11, 2020)

Gman you hit it...those memory's of being sure footed and not dropping everything...dropped kitchen knife on my foot yesterday...it hit dull side down on a toe...still felt like it cut it off..dropping so much these day I need armored shoes. I rarely go in attics anymore..too many stumbles...they would result in stepping through a ceiling. They have copper compression body shirts and pants...I may needs those before much longer!


----------



## novitius (Feb 11, 2020)

Good morning OFC! I hope everyone starts feeling better. This new weather is something else. All this rain? It's February! Ohio is not supposed to see reason this time of year. Ice, snow and slush. I remember dome years back, after if left high school, watching a program on the weather channel it the history channel (back when they were educational channels). There was a scientist dude saying that global warming would alter or shift regional weather patterns in our current era. The area around the great lakes was predicted to become more like Central Florida. Blue skies, sun, warm air and rain. Looks like science guy was pretty close to correct. Maybe he was off on the timeline a little but it appears he was correct. I liked the Floridian landscape but not the laws. When I was down there a dime bag would land you in county with time to serve. Screw that! But I'll take their weather. 
 Trying to decide between LSD, BoC or White Strawberries for the wake n bake. Maybe all three?


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 11, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Lesso (Feb 11, 2020)

novitius said:


> Good morning OFC! I hope everyone starts feeling better. This new weather is something else. All this rain? It's February! Ohio is not supposed to see reason this time of year. Ice, snow and slush. I remember dome years back, after if left high school, watching a program on the weather channel it the history channel (back when they were educational channels). There was a scientist dude saying that global warming would alter or shift regional weather patterns in our current era. The area around the great lakes was predicted to become more like Central Florida. Blue skies, sun, warm air and rain. Looks like science guy was pretty close to correct. Maybe he was off on the timeline a little but it appears he was correct. I liked the Floridian landscape but not the laws. When I was down there a dime bag would land you in county with time to serve. Screw that! But I'll take their weather.
> Trying to decide between LSD, BoC or White Strawberries for the wake n bake. Maybe all three?


Florida is a ridiculous place


----------



## novitius (Feb 11, 2020)

It really is! I had a blast down there but I probably won't be back. Except for Disney world. Going to go back there a few times I hope. At least one more time


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

Gotta go haul some water - In the cold rain !- I don't like it !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 11, 2020)

Smile keef!
It COULD be snowing!  At least you don't have to shovel rain.


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

There is that Gloman!- Got it done - Not really that much ------feeling old today !- Got a half dozen or so girls that were moved from aero to dirt the other day and I needed to see how they were handling it -- They liking that black dirt just fine !- The aero box that got a blown out microsprayer ? -- I made a sign of the cross in the air  !- That's all I got for it --Plants look just fine !- I fix it later !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 11, 2020)

umbra said:


> some days hurt more than others. knee brace on this morning. knee and foot pain woke me up, back pain kept me from going back to sleep


I hear that, back pain is my alarm clock...most every morning
Good morning oldies


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

No way this grow would pass Stinky's inspection !- Or anyone else's !- Someone showed  me this and asked me how to fix it  ?-- I tell them jack it up and put a real grow underneath it !-- Dam !- Vegging in a flooded out old mobile home -- Blooming in another  travel trailer beside it !- In a Mudhole ! !-- The White Indica she still give me The Dank!-- Grow her about twice this size at the Bat Cave and  all will be well ! -- She my baby but everything doing well enough !- They'd do better in a better place !- I can't do this here in the summer heat !-Not enough isulation for me to keep it cool with these old lights !-

Edit :-- It quit raining -- Sorry my mistake - raining again !


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

If U gonna  do this 4:20 thing and do it right it requires lots of practice!--  I ain't near good enough at it yet !-- I practice a lot !
Edit :-- All these birds and critters be doing spring thangs !- They want to head north !-- Flock of ducks hiding in the brush of the slough - From a bigass Chicken Hawk !--They know he up there !-He can't get to them in the bushes -- I do too and my pup jet about 6 lbs !--Chicken Hawk should go away before I make him go away !-- Here come the rain again !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

12 Ball Blues from the bar scene of Eddie and the Crusiers !-- On the Dark Side !
No the whole dam soundtrack !

Edit --Well the Blues it is !-- Somebody call Joe !- U know that Bonamassa guy ?
Yo Joe-- play that thing about Redeption !
Did I see Otis Taylor out there talking to Gary Clark ? -- John Mayer how U been Cuz ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 11, 2020)

Afternoon Tokers....close enough to 4:20 for some practice I think ...rain has held off most of the day but heavy overcast and it has cooled off some. Friend up North is at 6.4 inches...I am at just under 2 inches here. It continues to make records....El Paso TX. has more snow on the year than DC does...Oklahoma City is tied with NYC ..and its under 5 inches. Somebody is going to have lots of left over heating oil this year.


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 11, 2020)

This part of the woods just raining on and off past couple days but, the fluctuations in temperature mess with titanium throughout my spine and leg. Just toking and resting. Feel better everyone.


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

Sound like lot of y'all in a Mudhole too ?-- Rain coming in about half hour waves here !- Hard rain then slowly tapers - off  - Stops -- then do it again !- I'm just tucked into my nest  staying warm and dry watching it rain--  Nursing a pipe and  listening to some blues on you tube thru my phone !- 
Got a nice warm glow of a buzz working !- I really can't complain ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

Same with my face Padre !- 3 metal plates and a fist full of screws !-- They don't like it !- I'm pretty close to "Too High"- listening to blues watching it rain !--

Edit :-- Buy me 10 of them Spider farmer 1,000 watt lights - If I can do this with these oldass wore out pink lights I should do well with some  new white grow lights !


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

I got 2 of my 35 gallon totes over there under the eve catching rain water for a nute water  change on the cloners next week !-- I'll use it !  -I ain't a stranger to a rain barrel !-- or a wood stove !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 11, 2020)

Hey folks.  My rivers almost in the back yard but its all goood.  I started with a wake-n-bake at 1:30 an been goin strong ever since.  I reserved one for 4:20 and now I guess we need a 5:20?


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

U know the water Nick-- U and Harley stay safe I think there's more to come !
To me there's 4:20 eastern time all the way to 4:20 west coast time !-- I gotta pace myself !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello pot farmers...sittin here in the doorway to my grow/shed/workshop...tryin to get my automation on for this grow...I’m using a sonoff net switch for the control which works very nice as long as PG&E doesn’t fowl things up...geeky but workable...out here in my shaded driveway it’s 70*...I’m gonna go grab a beer and my pipe...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 11, 2020)

Don’t know if I said it or not yet but grandson pulled thru pretty good...I’m sure he’ll be a bit sore for a while but they didn’t have to open his chest but instead went in thru or between his ribs under his arm...also they thought they may have to give him a transfusion since he was so anemic but he’s better now and they didn’t have too...prolly be goin home Thursday or Friday...thanks for your positive thoughts!!!


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

RE --That'll heal faster than cracking the chest does !-- Y'all confuse me with all your computer **** !- I'm mostly computer illiterate !- I use off the shelf timers as a control system for lights and pumps - Aquarium air pumps run 24/7 - My job is to keep the nute water level above the water pump and keep the pH within reason and use an A.C. unit to keep the temps reasonable!- Then mostly stay out they way !- They know how to grow !-- I don't even have to mess with the timers -- Bloom always set on 12/12 and veg 18/6 -- water pumps 15 minutes off 15 on - pop out ever other pin on the timer - give it a spin --it's not a clock !-- I don't understand why I would need a computer ?- Unless it kept my nute water level where I want it and monitor my PH and correct it but then the only job left for me would be changing my water filters !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 11, 2020)

Just another way to do it...only difference is I can see what’s goin on from my easy chair...does that make me a lazy stoner?yes you say?


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

OK Cuz I can see that !-- I thought I was the one with the lazy farmer thing !-- My stuff pretty much runs on it's own- 
I usually stick my head in once or twice a day just to keep an eye on everything !-- I know most times it can get by without me checking on them but It's kinda routine !- This mixed dirt and aero grow is busier than aero alone !- I want back on my 4 part rotation - At harvest every 2 weeks it's time to reload bloom from veg -- take clones -- trim and put the last harvest in a jars - Later I hope yo set up a bloom rotation on the opposite week !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 11, 2020)

Got a camera in there too, this is what it looks like from my easy chair...still got a long way to go...couple more seedling to be in here soon...


----------



## novitius (Feb 11, 2020)

Hey everyone. 
It's looking like they're picking up now 2RE. Some good growth over the past couple days there. You were thinking about putting them down weren't you? I'd keep em. Nice quality from the camera. 
 When brewing tea, it's gone bad if it smells really bad right? Like dirty diaper bad. I hope so because I just dumped a few gallons.


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

I don't know how they work but the mudhole gots a few game trail cameras and the motion sensitive flood lights - I be wanting that at the Bat Cave !- - I need to spent more time in the grow than I do now -- The bat cave will make it easier since I plan to be under the same roof with them again  !- They just across the yard here in other buildings -- I can see the door to each thru the window from my nest in the travel trailer !- I don't think unless they knew-- that anyone would think this was a pot farm ?-- Looks kinda like a junk yard - Nothing valuable here - Move along !- I'm still ready to get settled in my own place !-- Shouldn't be any lag time in getting bloom working !


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)

With running a few DE lights, It was getting warm if the flower room. Turned on the a/c and it needs a recharge. 5 years it's been running without a hiccup. Came precharged so no idea how well it was done. While I do have a vacuum pump, I don't have the refrigerant.


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

Save that freon !- U can use it for extraction !-- Or NOT !


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)

lololololol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 11, 2020)

Keef, yer last name must be MacGyver?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 11, 2020)

novitius said:


> Hey everyone.
> It's looking like they're picking up now 2RE. Some good growth over the past couple days there. You were thinking about putting them down weren't you? I'd keep em. Nice quality from the camera.
> When brewing tea, it's gone bad if it smells really bad right? Like dirty diaper bad. I hope so because I just dumped a few gallons.


A couple of’m don’t get with the program, they’ll be gone...I got more baby’s comin...
Nov, I added a bit of Bokashi bran to my latest compost tea batch and it seemed to help it...it seemed much more activated than without...


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 11, 2020)

Lesso said:


> How close is your light? Snap a pic



It's


Lesso said:


> How close is your light? Snap a pic




Thank you for helping brother. It has been a long day so I just got to take the picture. I uncovered it for the picture. They are 36" away from the light in the peat pots


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2020)

RE -- I was making fun of something someone posted once !-- I don't want no Freon extracted hash !--
 Nope not McGiver but the 5 years between my 2 enlistments in the army  - I did research and development for a couple cement machine companies !-- The 1st one used me like a technology thief- U see that machine right there ?--See how it works --we gonna build some like it !-- Form follows function ! -- If U gonna use a tool to manually  drive nails --It will look like a hammer !-     !- He had no trouble busting patents!-- The 2nd place I designed and built them a new type concrete screed for doing streets !--Then set up thier shop to mass produce it !- I got an engineering bonus and a pink slip on the same day !- They had no further use for me !-- They made a lot of money !- I swore to never build for anyone but myself in the future !
I Reenlisted in the army !-- I wasn't gonna be used and discarded like that again !- Operating Room Techinician ?- Not much shooting even in war time ?- AC in the hospitals after the heat of a welding booth was quite attractive to me ?- Scrub ?- Figured I could learn to clean just about anything ?- Wasn't nobody gonna use my mind and throw me away again !- I be a janitor and clean the OR for them before I would build again !-- Well --it turnt out to be a different job than I thunk !-- Nobody said anything to me about dam brain surgery  but there I was right in the middle of it !- I had a plan for retirement - Kept a little notebook of things I'd like to build in a little shop I planned to have when I retired !- Just build to please me !-- The fall kinda kilt that !- Lately though being able to put this grow together and all - The urge to build again has been growing ! - "Wet Heat" was to be my building swan song !- A new type marine engine with no true moving parts !- It's a redesign of the Bliss -Leavit mark 7 steam torpedo powerplant from late WW1and early WW2 !- At one torpedo test the rudder got stuck and the one ton torpedo leaped over 40 feet out the water!- I Just wanted to finish what they started !-- torpedo engine ?-- so it can  go  under water --One ton jump 40 feet in the air ?- The right design maybe it could stay in the air awhile ?- fly- dive or stay on the surface ?- Still don't know what that craft would look like !
Or what U would call it-- boat ?- plane?- submarine ? -
Dudes !I just wanted to build the engine !- Maybe put it on a Wave Runner jet ski thing !-- See what it would do ?-- Don't make me think!


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 12, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...No rain this morning...so far...about 50* or so but they say it may fire up later today with some strong storms. 2RE your looking like a big growth spurt is fixing to hit...nice save...I wonder how Ms Rose did with hers? 2 Ducks blown out of the water at dem. convention...was a rumor that a new candidate was going to enter the race this week....nothing so far...dead end rumor I guess. The new run is starting to grow some...the old run is fixing to come down...snip snip clip clip...oh what a pain it is. I have a new back brace for the upper spinal...makes you hold good posture...I hope it knocks the trim pain down some. I put the name tags in the late arrivals(bottom right)...hard to pick them out from the ones a week older now. They are under a Matristar S1 150 watt 3000K...it is adjustable down to 50 watts and perfect for seedlings...thinking about grabbing another one...I want to grow all my veggie transplants indoors this year...they are getting ridiculous on prices..$3 to $4 buck for a small tomato plant. Enjoy the day amigo's!


----------



## Lesso (Feb 12, 2020)

PadrePuff said:


> It's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may need a dedicated spot for them with their own light. That is a bit too far imo. Plants looking hungry


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- It's dark !- I need coffee - Ugh !
Good advice Lesso !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

I might live ?--
 HP - I got your rain right here !-- I'll send it on up !- Blowing some nasty stuff out my nose !- Seems like a good day to get too high ?- I better get to it !- I need an attitude adjustment !-


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 12, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

I followed the political news of political name and Barr working to cover up Roger Stone's crimes.  It felt like a gut puncch.

I worked at the caucus in Iowa, directing caucus goers to their respective party's location.  In my precinct, both parties booked the same school for the caucus, but in separate areas of the school.  My job was to keep the peace and direct peple to the right place. Fortunately, everyone behaved. 

 I live in a conservative area, but couldnt help noticing a huge turnout for Democrats, with Republicans being about 1/10th the turn out.  Another group of Republicans were waiting in the Democrats line to change party affiliation.  Their line was as long as the Republicans line waiting to check in to their caucus.  Maybe this **** will get straightened out in November, if democracy is still working.  If not, I have a plan b and c, too.  I never expected to seriously think to need a plan b and c over this.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 12, 2020)

Good morning yall!
2RE
I dig it!   If I was a little more techno savvy I'd do it too!
Auto water and feed, auto lights, a guy don't need much more except the camera and you got that covered too!   I Like It!


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

Morning Dax - My 1st wife was from Iowa -- I been there a few times !-- I don't like it in winter !-- Yeah time to break out  "Plan B"- and polish it up some - Give plan "C" a look see too !- -I'd like to think democracy will win in the end  but that assumes he will obey the will of people  !-- He's not giving up power voluntarily if he loses ! -- He'll make up an excuse like the election was rigged and therefore invalid !--
A King doesn't give up power  voluntarily and that's how he sees himself !-- There's no one with the power left to stop him  !- Say hello to the 4th Reich !- Democracy don't live here no more !
political name loses the election U really think he'd give up power knowing they gonna charge him with crimes ?-- I'm not discouraging anyone from voting I most certainly will !- Look at the reality of the thing !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 12, 2020)

IMHO. If you believe ANYTHING either party says, you have blinders on.
1 side wants to bully and the other side wants to lie.
While the 2 sides are spreading bull spit WHO'S taking care of business for the country?
1 year getting Ready to do buisness, 1 year arguing over it and 2 years fighting and campaigning.   Who's leading our country?  Or is THAT why were going down the toilet?
The ONLY way we can be a strong America again is to fire ALL the ***holes in office and replace them with Real Americans.   Working people!
And that's my last political rant.
King this, a**hole that.   They are ALL professional liars.


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 12, 2020)

He's broke enough laws that him staying out of prison and keeping his precious money may depend on it.

Edit add.  I do want the next person to decriminalize cannabis.


----------



## umbra (Feb 12, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Feb 12, 2020)

Morning ofc. I need Sudafed and coffee. 
Looks like the headband revegged successfully. Moved a triple Lemon to flower. Lost some clones to the "weather". Burn em down and pass em around.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

I don 't get my news from either party - - I am interested in what a free prees has to say about what's happening in the world -' Sometimes even BBC or such !-- I don't include Fox news -- A politicians 1st job is to keep his job !- No!- I want to see what the press says they are doing - Good or  bad !' He attempts to control the press with his attacks !
I am alarmed that he openly wants to shut news down except for his servants at  FOX !-- A president doesn't reach in and mess with the legal system to  try to get his  criminal friends out of trouble !- Only dictators do  **** like that!-- That's neither Republican or Democrat !- There is no more GOP - It's political name's party to do with as he wishes ! - and he wishes to be King !-


----------



## novitius (Feb 12, 2020)

Well said Keef. I only have one little remark... 


Keef said:


> Sometimes even BBC or such !--


 We are going to turn up in a whole new keyword search now.... Gonna be some disappointed porn hunters....


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

Good point  Nov !- I should correct that !- British Broadcasting Company  .- I'd rather be but wrong about this !- I wasn't being nasty !- That's funny !


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm take an idea from the ducks and the chicken hawk yesterday !- I be hiding in the Thicket !- Let me know when peace- integrity  and respect return to the World ? -- 
Duty -Honor - Country !-- Used to be there was such a thing ?


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Good morning OFC

It is another nice morning, clear skies.  The flowers in front of my house have yet to stop blooming.  Weird.

Have a GREAT day everyone!


----------



## umbra (Feb 12, 2020)

2 root seed and some rooted clones


----------



## thegloman (Feb 12, 2020)

Interesting tap root ya got there umbra!
Siamese twins?


----------



## novitius (Feb 12, 2020)

I couldn't resist the low brow.


----------



## novitius (Feb 12, 2020)

That is pretty cool Umbra. Twins!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 12, 2020)

Good morning ofc...


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

Having trouble getting a signal out the Mudhole !--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 12, 2020)

Looked at any prospective “bat caves” lately keef?


----------



## novitius (Feb 12, 2020)

Gas is down to 2.27. Filled up for under$30.
It's looking rough in there. The one plant with all the burn, I've been scared to pick all that away, what would you guys do? I'm thinking clone of the fresh growth and then maybe push the donor to flower for whatever it'll be worth. I think I only lost 2 clones over all.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 12, 2020)

2.39 here.     I'm gonna get it while the getting is good.
Its snowing again here now and the lines at the gas station will be longer than usual in Bartonville, Il.   Ya can't hardly find a parking spot at the grocery store when it snows.
Seems like everybody forgets its winter and has no stores at home.     Me........I can go without the store for a good 2 weeks at a time without even trying.

So I was cleaning out the still and running a load of viniger thru to clean out the worm and my worm bucket sprung a leak!
I can't be having that so Ill have to push the run back another day while the epoxy dries.
Its time for Gman to get a new Real still.    I don't plan on discontinuing my use of RSO and I need ethanol to make it so I might just as well here a 25gal. Copper pot still.    Never know, might need to make another batch of the dragon piss too!


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 12, 2020)

Keef said:


> Good point  Nov !- I should correct that !- British Broadcasting Company  .- I'd rather be but wrong about this !- I wasn't being nasty !- That's funny !




BBC is pretty far right.  I listen to it too.  Several points of view keeps me grounded.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

Rain clearing up some !- Don't know how long ---Still spotty signal at best !-
Still got my eye on that river place - RE -- It's still on the market and been there awhile !
U gonna buy a new still Gloman or build one ?-- We need ethenol for all sorts of stuff -from RSO to Sticky hands from trimming U clean up with ethenol or should  ?-- Good luck on the still !

Edit :-- Weather working my face !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

Rose where U at ?-- We miss U !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 12, 2020)

Afternoon Folks....Nov that was hilarious...I can see someone changing search providers over that lol.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 12, 2020)

Done warmed up over here with winds clocking 18kts...not a good sign. Finally got the T Kush down...start off with I could have took one a week ago it had mostly cloudy then but I waited...trying to teach myself patience. This stuff is so loud...put it in a back room closet with 6 inch filter in that room...had to run to Doc for check up...came back and the whole back of the house smelled...understatement actually. Took rest of grow down and ruff trimmed everything...got it all back in the room with a bit of neg. pressure on it...still can smell it..nothing like in other room though...come on hay smell! Back to trip to Docs...riding out there I keep smelling T Kush...panic is setting in...notice finer tips still have a tiny bit of residue...after cleaning with alcohol and a shower...had to use hand sanitizer to kill it then. Wear gloves next time silly! Asked Doc about the Virus...he is alarmed and says to keep a keen eye on this one. T Kush in the pics.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

Grow room scented air fresheners is the answer !- They'd make great swag in gift boxes - give aways - and such -- 
I think it would be a winner !- Especially for growers worried someone might smell what they doing !-- It's the air freshener dummy don't it smell good ?


----------



## Lesso (Feb 12, 2020)

You got me for the last time barneys farms.....more like barneys herms


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 12, 2020)

Lesso said:


> You may need a dedicated spot for them with their own light. That is a bit too far imo. Plants looking hungry



Okay I'll do that. I'll post a close up today but, I think the reason they look that way is they are ready to harvest. Except for the seeds and the two Chemdog Hybrids those others were autoflower on day 80 of a 55-60 day supposed grow.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

Padre get rid of those soon as U can !- Hermie pollen is worse than useless pollen !- They'll make good medicine !--
I know they have thier place but I got no use for Autos ! -- U got some fine stuff coming up behind it !-- U don't need to grow anymore Autos !- U got plenty fire in those seed !--


----------



## novitius (Feb 12, 2020)

Lesso is that the sweet amnesia?


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

OK got the grow room chores done !- Leroy starting to give to some pollen !- Not much yet but I'll get enough !- Breed me a dam Mudhole Pink !-- Pump went out !- My old **** starting to fall apart !- 
Hang in there HP !- I think the worst of this weather may be yet to come !- My face be messed up !


----------



## umbra (Feb 12, 2020)

Lesso said:


> You got me for the last time barneys farms.....more like barneys hermsView attachment 258892
> View attachment 258893


I've told people not to trust his beans for this exact reason. The Dutch suck at this.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

Too High again ?- I thought those were Padre's plants with the nanners !- Sorry Lesso - Sux when they do that !

Here come the thunder !-gonna be a stormy night for some us in the south ?


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 12, 2020)

Does these girls look ready to chop.  55'60 days (seed bank info) 11 weeks in now. These 2 Blue Mystic & Northern Lights BB auto 





Thank you OFC


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

Padre U need a loop / magnifier or something to help U see the color of the trichomes - They'll be clear then become cloudy then you'll see some amber !- Same weed can have different effects depending on when U take them ! The mostly indicas U have  taken at about 50% amber will melt U !- Might want to take them at the 1st sign of amber !


----------



## Lesso (Feb 12, 2020)

novitius said:


> Lesso is that the sweet amnesia?


Pineapple chunk. Sweet amnesia harvested a while back


----------



## Lesso (Feb 12, 2020)

umbra said:


> I've told people not to trust his beans for this exact reason. The Dutch suck at this.


Every single time.... They herm on me every single time. Never again. If you see me start a barneys herms seed again, please stop me.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

Lesso how bad was did pineapple chunk smell ?- I been wanting some but was warned of the smell -- I'm not like some U guys with carbon filters and such !- I put an aero box of clones on the floor and hang lights from the ceiling and done !- Just a window A.C. unit to cool the room in the heat !- and fans !-- I am and will be fairly secluded!- U think I could get away with it ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 12, 2020)

It wasn't pineapple chunk that needed extra carbon filters, it was pineapple fields. Different breeder and different strain


----------



## umbra (Feb 12, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Every single time.... They herm on me every single time. Never again. If you see me start a barneys herms seed again, please stop me.


There was a member here that hung out with the OFC, even though he was 30. He realized this was where all the growing was taking place. His first plants were some Nirvana $30 pack of feces. Mids at best. He couldn't tell if it was him or the beans. His next grow, he used some good beans. Huge difference in his grow and his confidence


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

Gloman found one he likes that started at Barney's Farm -- I bred a Night Shade girl from them with her hint of pine to "Waldo"my Black Berry Snow Lotus male !- Helps ole Gloman with his pain !- I also got her bred to a boy from Mazar-I-Sharif-x- BBSL !- G --like the 1st one best !-- They a long ways from what come out Barney's Farm !- I liked that Night Shade too - lots of indica in the girl I had !--They told me The BBSL male " bring the fire"- I felt I had fire but I lined up close to a dozen of the midgets I was growing and let him have his way with them !-Still got crosses haven't been grown !-- My current boy is "Leroy "--I'm collecting pollen right now - Snow Desiel - x- BBSL -

Hey Umbra !- U see me working up to it don't U ?-- I might bust out here with some Roadkill Skunk some that pineapple and all the stinky **** I can find !- U know I ain't stable ?-- I might do a Bonsai run ? - Get seed to stinkiest **** I can -- start them and Bonsai !-- Run it hard !- lots of it !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2020)

Sundae Driver -x- BOG -- U got my attention  Umbra !- She pretty!- come down this weekend !- Her and Sunset Sherbert -x- BOG clones going right back into bloom !- I needs to see something !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 13, 2020)

Good morning OFC. 

Umbra, I have bought all my seeds from Nirvana so far.  I haven't had a herm yet.  Blind luck?  Thanks for the heads up.  I'll probably plant extra, just in case and use up what I have.  I've made enough mess ups on my own in my first grow that good genetics would have been wasted.

My next wish list is blue dream.  Where do people go for the magic beans?


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 13, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Rain has moved on and cooled down for a few days...forecast shows back to mid 70's by first of next week and yep....more rain. I was thinking on washing the house down to remove green mold....might just let it stay green...more camouflage lol...it is not that bad...just gnaws on me. Dax folks get beans from all over...lots of USA based suppliers now that have good deals and reputations... there is our Neighbors to the North... Canada...then Europe. Personally I recommend the USA based ones...very fast turn around...week to 10 days max...great prices...huge selection of popular breeders.Off for a walk...Peace ya'll


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks, HP.  The prices are higher than what I paid to Nirvana.  I started on the cheap side.  Have a good walk.  I'll be out clearing snow when it gets light out.


----------



## key2life (Feb 13, 2020)

Hola OFC - Recovering from whatever malady I managed to catch - Still fogging a mirror, so I guess it wasn't caronavirus!

Not much to report here in the Pines - wet,warm, and windy.  

Daxtell - posted up an email I got from True North in Canada - 70% off tomorrow only for Valentines Day.

Smoke 'em if you got 'em... and we got 'em!


----------



## Lesso (Feb 13, 2020)

Keef said:


> Lesso how bad was did pineapple chunk smell ?- I been wanting some but was warned of the smell -- I'm not like some U guys with carbon filters and such !- I put an aero box of clones on the floor and hang lights from the ceiling and done !- Just a window A.C. unit to cool the room in the heat !- and fans !-- I am and will be fairly secluded!- U think I could get away with it ?


Not that bad. It had a fruity smell to it.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 13, 2020)

umbra said:


> There was a member here that hung out with the OFC, even though he was 30. He realized this was where all the growing was taking place. His first plants were some Nirvana $30 pack of feces. Mids at best. He couldn't tell if it was him or the beans. His next grow, he used some good beans. Huge difference in his grow and his confidence


I knew better when i started this seed. Freebie from an attitude seed bank order.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Morning OFC !- It's dark !- I'm cold !- Forgot to turn my little heater on !-- Woke up cold !--Gonna warm it up now !-- 
Need coffee !-- Ugh ! I be back !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 13, 2020)

Take a look at greenpointseeds for economy pricing and USA shipping..did an order with them and was impressed with customer service...just popped a couple Purple Cake fem's from them ...will report back as they grow.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 13, 2020)

Glad you still got the Pines nailed down K2L...fogging a mirror is a good thing indeed!


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

That's a little better !--
HP - I'd let that green build up a little !- Just in case ?

Y'all talking about seed -- I don't get to sample some of this or that to decide what I want to smoke being in a prohibition state and all !- My 1st introduction to a variety will be when I get the seed and grow it-- harvest and dry it !--
I haven't bought seed but a couple times !- I did run that White Widow cloning from clones for 4 and a half years though ?-
I got a box in the fridge got lots of different kinds seed it it !- My alphabet soup box !- Some have sent care packages of seed down to the front lines of the war and some I've bred from them !- I am quite content with the quality I grow !-
I can and will do better but I get by !-
K2L --- U still alive ?-- I heard U kicked the bucket ?-  Just kidding get well faster !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

34 spot cloners/ head injury extremes and things getting outta hand !- Why such a big cloner ?- I need that 12 gallons or so of nute water to obsorb the heat from the pump running 15 on 15 off !- Water temp get over 80 I can't clone !--I get slimed !--Smaller aerocloner in the south and U gonna have problems !--Drilling every square in that 34 spot cloner wasn't nessassary but I was there --it was there- I was high - had a drill-- I was stoned and it happened OK ?-- I call a full box of clones a weed store in a box !--- That's the closest I ever been to a weed store !-- It's gonna take awhile but one day one them 34 spot cloners gonna hold "The Dank Diner" !-- Clones to 34 different varieties !- Flavors and smells U would find in a diner !--
Legally grow 6 plants ?-- I don't think I want to do that ?--- Legal as Lettuce  !-- Then I do what U say !- Maybe ?


----------



## key2life (Feb 13, 2020)

HP - Hope the Pines don't come down -under warning for the next hour, heavy rain and 40+ mph wind shears.  Ground's already supersaturated, and it's red clay here, not sand.  I got at least 8 that'd hit my house if they came down, and these damn pines go down like dominoes in a wind.

Keef - Not dead yet!  At least from the neck down, anyways!  I got the same story as you - never get to try a strain unless I buy it and grow it!  Last time I went back to CO, i went to a dispensary in Manitou Springs, and their Blue Dream was [email protected] compared to mine!


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

K2L - When Katrina hit them big pines became house killers !-- I wasn't doing the "Oh Poor Me " thing --I know bunch of Y'all in the same boat as me !- Still chilly - This Wake and Bake ain't over yet !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 13, 2020)

Soil is same way here...trees falling all over due to it...Oaks are bad with their shallow roots.I had 3.5 inches...North part of State had 7.3 inches. Keef I am cutting Shamrock patterns out now....will stick them to house and then spray mold killer...leaving green Shamrocks just in time for St Pattys day...maybe I can get the Luck of the Irish working here.


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> Good morning OFC.
> 
> Umbra, I have bought all my seeds from Nirvana so far.  I haven't had a herm yet.  Blind luck?  Thanks for the heads up.  I'll probably plant extra, just in case and use up what I have.  I've made enough mess ups on my own in my first grow that good genetics would have been wasted.
> 
> My next wish list is blue dream.  Where do people go for the magic beans?


With Nirvana it's not so much the hermi's, it's poor genetics bred by even worse breeders.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

RE asked if I been looking at any places !- Realtor had 4 appointments to show the beach house this week-- They keep telling me I gotta wait for the beach house to sell before I buy or the financing would be a nightmare !!- So I'm stuck in the mudhole a while longer !
$1,000 SS check a month is not enough for me to live comfortably and I'm modest !-- So I'll have to supplement my income with weed !-- There's no retirement fund !- There's nothing but what I can make !-- Oh!--poor me ?--- I'm a pot farmer !- I think I'm be alright ?

HP we got a cold mist working I'm not going out there yet !


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2020)

Lesso said:


> I knew better when i started this seed. Freebie from an attitude seed bank order.


I've had plenty of freebies from Atittude that were rock solid keepers.


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## key2life (Feb 13, 2020)

Didn't think you meant that at all Keef - that's just our reality down here in the Bible Belt.  Here in Jawja, you can't even go to a head shop - they're illegal, too!  We just figure out ways around the roadblocks down here in the Dirty South.

HP - we're lucky not to have many big hardwoods in these parts.  The big pines will at least bend a little in the wind.  A little... LOL


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I am smoking some Black Gelato given to me.  Wow!   I like it. 
I hope my friend will like the Black Jack given to him.  It has been cured for about 7 months now.

Blue Dream.. I grow at least one of those a year.  I get mine from clones.  One of my favorite strains.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 13, 2020)

umbra said:


> I've had plenty of freebies from Atittude that were rock solid keepers.


Me too, not from barneys though.


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2020)

No not from Barney's


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Well......y'alls rain came here and turned to snow!  Thanks a Lot!      11*F.  And I gotta plow.  Ugh!
Keef
You woke up cold?   Try it up here!   Lol
Yall been talking about beans.
I found the BEST seed depository
Ever!   OFC!   I've bought from nirvana and while it Was better than Mexican bag seed it just wasn't even Close to the quality seeds I've gotten from yall!
Thank you very much!  I still look and dream of the new popular strains but I get even less than keef for Soc. Sec. so buying beans is really not much of an option.
I got beans still from keef I haven't even tried yet.....but I will!


----------



## novitius (Feb 13, 2020)

Good morning pot farmers. I'm just now getting up and moving. 
 Prior to ordering Barney's LSD and some Cali connect gear I did a lot of digging around on sites like this for info. I found both to be reported prone to Herm. Alot of the CC reviews seemed to be flaming whereas Barney's seemed legit. I think DNA had a bad ratio too. My current LSD hermed at the bottom branches but I'd still be happy with it if I spent the money with the weed guy. I'm smoking some right now. I can barely keep focused on this though.  I bought a 5 pack so I have four more chances at another one. With my first large seed order I got my top picks of what I'd always wanted but never smoked and some randoms plus a ton of freebies. I think I spent 350. 
 Since meeting the OFC I've been pointed to many stateside breeders that are phenomenal along with banks.
My next purchase I'll probably spend the same and only acquire 2 strains.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

I got some of Umbra's grape crosses to sort thru !- My thought was-- Find the best loudest strong grape in the bunch and move on with the best 1 plant !-- I started about half dozen crosses sexed them -- got them back to veg to cut on awhile !-- The 1st clone to make it back bloom was Sundae Driver -- it's red !- I never seen red weed before !
I still got the rest to run --like Candy Cane and Sunset Sherbert-- I forget what I was gonna do with these but I'm just gonna enjoy them for awhile !-- If that's wrong ?-- I don't want to be right !- Black Star -x- Apricot Head in there too with my Lemon girl !- With a 4 part rotation something go to bloom every 2 weeks - -Running them midgets with 6 plants per box and 2 boxes per cycle - Gave me lots of variety !- Somebody say U know how much weed that would be if they were big ?-- I say Yup !- I do !--I like to use my harem like an index file - What am I gonna run or what haven't I ran in awhile what's ready - Enough decisions to make your eye twitch !-- I tend to hang on to girls and I wanted to leave the mudhole with a new harem and I got myself one -- It's too big and too many --My eye starting to twitch again !- red weed ?- What else is over there ?- There's another set of bout half dozen grape crosses alone !-- I'm running my 1st triple lemon right now !-- I'm being overwhelmed -- It's hard for me to justify buying some seed right now that don't mean tbere ain't some out there I want-- but need ?- Not really !- I got too many right now !--
Nurse Larry and Rose's Purple Haze say Hey !- They alive well and cloned down here in the mudhole with me !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 13, 2020)

@Daxtell I’ve had pretty good luck with the few things I’ve ordered from attitude...couple seed banks over here that I won’t touch, Pacific Seed Bank and i49...both have nice glossy web pages but I suspect their genetics are not what they advertise...Just my opinion and mayhaps I’m wrong...ymmv...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 13, 2020)

Oh by the way, good morning stoners...
Went to visit my grandson at the hospital yesterday...he’s doin well and is such an adult about this whole thing...no complaining or whining...yesterday when the nurse came in to ask about his pain level, he said “Oh, about 2.7”...lol...
He gets to go home today or tomorrow...
Not much else goin on here, just thinkin bout my spring garden out back...
Missing Rosebuds input round here...


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Good deal RE !--

In the mist of my grow chaos on this Valentine's day I'm putting pollen to pistol for "The Mudhole Pink" !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't know where I'm going with this grow thing or how I'm get there ---but I sure am enjoying the ride  !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

I see that 24 plant 4 part bloom rotation and the veg to feed it as a "Grow Unit" -- Still got some questions about how big a veg it will take to feed it how big a bloom !- This experience growing in dirt has taught me to stick with what I know ! -- and that's water farming --That's the plan at the Bat Cave -- set up a 24 plant bloom rotation -- figure out about how much veg room it takes to feed it ?- Rough idea how much it will produce ?--U don't do this in a couple months !--Find what works best ?---Then later clone the whole system !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2020)

I have 4 of umbras going now and 1 from keef and 1 from Rose and last but not least the 1 jock horror x black jack I bread.
I can't see a slouch in Any of them!
Oh yeah......1 SR1 Hemp plant too.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 13, 2020)

The meanwell driver on my diy solstrip light has died...looking on amazon, I see a 240w replacement that says “renewed”...
Just wondering if it’s possible to have my own driver rebuilt and who might be able to do that...any of you know of a company that re-furnish an led driver? I’ll go ahead and order a new one but it might be nice to have a backup...I put my sf-1000 in there for now but this box is a little big for that light, or will be when it’s time to flower...


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Go Gloman !--High CBD Indica ?--me no find real good one yet !-- 
Last resort !- fast flip hemp SOG!- root'm flip'm !- I have experience at that !- but not hemp !- I did do dank hot dogs on a stick !- Flipping indicas soon as they root !- U got to explore to find the limits of what U can do to this plant ?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2020)

Keef
Here ya go brother!
Get you some of This!


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

No G-- I can't take it !- I'm too old for snow !- I have a fear of falling - I can't be around ice and snow !- Sun finally broke thru here !
Waiting on a supply drop !- Since the nephew moved I been doing my man in the wilderness impression -Down here in the Mudhole afoot !- - Long as I get supplied I'm fine !- The digs are crude but they temporary ! -- I had planned to leave the mudhole with a set of clones -- I thought that would save me time when I set back up  -- instead  now I be leaving with a fully operational grow and the Mudhole Pink !-- I move it when I get the new lights for the Bat Cave!
What I've got done here will be a big help in my new life !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Got my supplies !- Early 4:20 and Coffee with some dam sugar in it !- I'm Living large now !


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 13, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Me too, not from barneys though.




I have purchased seed from Attitude & True North Seed Bank. Both discrete and prompt. I actually didn't receive seeds once they had been seized so a letter was attached. I let True North know and they replaced the whole order including the freebies


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2020)

Filling my 7th pint of shine from this 5gal of mash.
Tasted it and thought I was distilling water.   Put a lighter to it and it not only burned but all except a small drop burned up dry.   I think I better put the hydrometer to it!


Edit:   oops!   I mean half pints!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2020)

Stick says 120!
I think I better cut a couple pints out for green dragon!
I've never had liquor this smooth before.   Don't know what I did but I'm gonna try this recipe again!


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

120 proof ?- still better temper it down closer to 100 !- -- Gloman I'm still thinking about an electric water heater with a fiberglass tank !- Put a heating element and thermostat  in it that could heat up close to 200 or little more  --210 would be ideal ?- -- Fill the water tank with filtered mash thru the in line --hook the copper vapor line up to the hole the pop- off valve is in ! -- Run the vapor line to the thump keg - then out to a worm !
Do it right and no one even know It's a still ? - Even got a drain valve on the water heater to drain the tail !

Edit :-- Dragon Piss should be against the law !- Make U eat **** and howl at the moon !- I'm too old for that !

Run the shine thru the big still until U hit the tail -- Put it in the little still to take the head off with a second distillation!-


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2020)

Lol
I'm pretty sure the dragon piss IS illegal.   lol
Best time for it is out in the desert at night.   THEN you can see and Talk to God!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2020)

9 half pints from a 5gal. mash run.
When the proof drops it drops Fast!.    I cut it off at 100 proof.  Birds can drink the tails.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Got me wanting to go get a couple gallon cans of Libby's sweet corn in a can !-- Different strokes for different folks !-
Many paths to the shine !- Corn meal and sugar ?- Don't get me started !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 13, 2020)

Afternoon smoker and distillers....guessing that 120 proof is for medicinal purposes only....sounds like that would put you in orbit Gman..enjoy! Been doing Spring cleaning and organization...I amaze myself with all the junk I drag in....then I am amazed again at how fast time passes and it becomes yesterdays relics...discarding half a pick up load of just such items. The spare bedroom/junk room looks so much better ...and it will remain this way forever ...OK till next week max lol. Close enough for 4:20 here... so fire em up if you can!


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

HP in da house!- I already got a soft glow working but I take a hit to be polite !-- The moonshine is for extractions !- That's my story and I'm sticking to it !-- 
Right Gloman ?
Make U up a couple gallons --do that fast aging on it - if it starts out smooth ?- -Just imagine ?
It's prepper skills  HP !-- Liqour - fuel and weed ?-- Trade for anything U need !--Might need to make your own fuel one day too?- Good skill to have in these troubled days !-!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2020)

Oh for Sure medicinal purposes Only!    
Real truth of it is.......I don't drink.   Well, no more than a shot and usually only when there is RSO in it and sometime a little fungus to amuse me.   I do need my quiet time alone once in a while.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't drink anymore either Gloman !- It's the process of making liqour that gets under your skin ! - Just like growing do !

Edit :-- Besides I'm have all this used nute water regularly !- No sense wasting it --veggies and **** love it !- But I could also grow stuff to ferment in it like strawberries and blueberries ? From the waste product of growing - Get my money back I spent on nutes and stuff !
U ever had any Blue Berry Bounce ?-- It's just a strong homemade artisan blueberry wine !- Give it a taste ?--


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Umbra this Mimosa seed supposed to have that Double Purple Dojo dad - Her and that Triple Lemon likes them some aero !- Gotta get me more headroom this weekend they crowding the light !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 13, 2020)

I could work the distilling out I think...got tons of friends still in farming so corn is easy to find and cheap...that picture of PB Whiskey is from my bud who has a grocery store...I could get all the sugar and yeast needed through him with no suspicions...last we have lots of Spring heads here with nice clean ground water. My BiL has his old still set up and my Sister would make me a great deal on it ( haul it off while he gone lol).


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm trying to hone my distilling skills for hard times too.
Liquor Always sells if its good and works even better to barter with.  Not to mention fuel.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Of course U could work it out U know people who know these things here !-- I use a jacked up brewers yeast that can ferment up to about 18% !- U farm the yeast fermenting --they make alcohol and some other things !--- Alcohol start evaporating at 190 !- The head is the 1st to vaporize and condense and come out the worm as liquid -- It's poison !- Got methanol and acetates in it -- 1st 10% !- throw it out or use it for fuel !-- So Keef if I put filtered fermented mash in a still and start cooking how I know how much is 10% ?-
There's several ways - Some number the jars - see how much is 10% - trash that much of the 1st to come out !-
Small batch artisan liqour like we would do - I would cook it all off until U hit the tail like Gloman described- - Then  measure it and see how much it was -- Put it back in an empty  still and cook that much off !-The head or poison part distill over 1st !-Throw it out --Finish the run and U got twice distilled white lightening in a bottle !- U get a higher proof than 120 too this way ! 160 plus !- U still got to temper it down to closer to 100 proof for drinking !-- Use as is for RSO !- U done unless U want to do some fast aging !-
I would freeze off some water as water ice before I distill to condense the mash so I get a higher return on a run !- take 2 weeks of fast aging  to put 1 year of age on it !

Edit -- I know it doesn't raise it that much but fermention in the grow room adds CO2 to the air -- more CO2 means more CO2 !- That's my reasoning and I'm sticking to it !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi peeps, how are you all?  I didn't go back and read all, you all can do some typing, but i think i was gone a while. I hope you are all well. Miss ya's.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

From my experience it seems like there is a whole subset of skills that sprout from growing !- U can buy Everclear most places - U end up with 2nds like trim and do some extraction with that expensive Everclear !- Some say screw that I make my own !- Making RSO is distilling !- U put your mash (RSO wash)- in a still and cook the ethenol off !- Leaving RSO !- Only thing missing is fermenting your own mash !- I use 5 gallon buckets-- I teach U !- Several here know how !- So U end up fermenting in the grow room -
Then there some fungus some y'all know how to grow --  but I ain't going there !-- All started because U wanted to grow your own weed ?-

Edit-- learning to ferment U will also learn to make vinegar -- unfortunately !-- Unless U like to make your own pickles ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey Rose!- Glad U back !- I wouldn't go back and read it either !


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Wanna get high and listen to some blues ?- I think I do ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Pickled pigs feet --pickled in blueberry vinegar ?-- Me neither !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi Rose!
I hope all is well!  We been missing you!


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Weather clearing up !- That Wooly Bugger might be out screaming in the night again?-- U never know ?--
 The swamp is alive with a thousand eyes -- and all of them watching U !-- Stay dahell out the Mudhole!

They got this thang in the army they call psychological warfare - Seems to apply to grow security in my book ? --Make sure U don't want to come snooping around !


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Army wilderness survival training !- Search each other make sure no one is hiding a lighter or matches !- OK - 1st (however many)- That brings me fire gets a hot steak right off the grill !- U know I ain't passing up no steak ?-- Of course I cheated !- I didn't have to but I was in a hurry !
Tasty for army steak !-- Anybody that would boil a prime rib can't be all there ?
U don't have to be a chef to know that ain't right ?
U ain't lived until you've eat stuff like army rehydrated hamburger patties or powdered eggs !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 13, 2020)

If anyone uses kelp4less, coupon code GREENTHUMB will get you 10% off. I kinda complained to them that start up costs were a bit steep for their grow and bloom systems plus additional ‘stuff’ do they sent me that code. Still seems steep to me(~$190 for me as a very small grower but it should last about 4 grows)...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 13, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Lol
> I'm pretty sure the dragon piss IS illegal.   lol
> Best time for it is out in the desert at night.   THEN you can see and Talk to God!


Something tells me you’ve experienced that, maybe over there in Az?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 13, 2020)

Keef said:


> Wanna get high and listen to some blues ?- I think I do ?


I am...look t that disgusting dirty bong...that’s my garden bong...


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Gov't Mule featuring Charlie Star
" Can't U see"
Some southern blues !

Get me some bass up in here !
Primus-- Jerry was a race car driver "


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi guys, smoking some sunset sherbert. I gotta say it is one of my faves. We smoke it every night at 5, before the news so we don't have strokes. The sun was out for half the day. I need it to be spring. How bout you guys. I have a rich gf that sends me money every christmas. I ordered more flowers for the yard with it. I seem to have a floral problem. Good night


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2020)

PS keef, i love southern blues.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Primus - The Devil Went Down to Georgia
Have to send that out to Rose -- and K2L too ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2020)

Good evening everyone. No sleep last night so needed nap after work. Fungi is legal in city of Denver and decriminalized in Oakland. CA has it on ballot for decrim state wide. There is very real medicine there. Especially PTSD treatment. Fed dogs now a cup of coffee


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Morning Umbra !-- I know !- How's the back Cuz ?

Edit - some Lynyrd Zynyrd ?
The Ballad of Curtis Loew

When I listen to southern music I have to throw something else in that always fits for me !- It's music about the south ?--
Neil Young 
" Southern Man"


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2020)

Not bad


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

So this is the placed called "Too High" ?- I know this place !


----------



## novitius (Feb 13, 2020)

Good evening OFC I might have heard some false news but I think Seattle and Portland also decided to decrim or legalize boomers. 
 The K program called me today. 1100$ x 12 and 4 hour btreatments out of pocket for depression and PTSD. 550 x 6 for pain and two hour treatments also not covered. 
 Stuck making some jars of GT again. I wish we could discuss here. I get it tho.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey Nov !- Sometimes U just have to follow the path laid out for U and find your own cure or medicine !- This kinda thing is stuck between medicine and myth  !- Taboo !- but some are making headway behind the scenes anyway !-
Watch !- I can make streamers in the air with my hand !
U know sometimes I gotta correct what I was taught was history !-- The settlement of man in the Americas was supposed to have happened bout 12,000 years ago when we came down thru Alaska into north America !- 1st Americans ?- There's sites in central and South American 30,000 years old !- I ain't the best at math but that don't work out ?-- The Sumerians writing talk of one of The Anunaki named Thoth leaving the southern part of Egypt and going across the sea to a new land of gold !-lower part of Egypt is Nubia !-The land of the black skinned people known for thier gold smithing !- They got them big stone heads in Central America from a people called the Olmecs --with definite African features !- and there's the gold !-- I feel I was maybe was misled in school ?
North America I can see people staying dahell out of !- That reason would be the short faced bear !- They could chase down a horse and eat it !- How U supposed to settle round something like that ?- Ask the Clovis people !--  Ice age ended when a big old space rock that was mostly ice  came in over Canada and exploded -bout 12,000 years ago --bears died out !-all the big **** died out --the few inhabitants like the Clovis people were also wiped out -- Later  people came in over Alsaka ?- Yeah we the 1st Americans !--
 This has been  your Stoned History lesson !


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2020)

Clovis is a town next to Fresno. Thor Heyerdahl proved the Africa to South America sailing and mixing of cultures with RA. Then did the South Pacific with Kon Tiki


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm impressed by the Clovis points  !- I know about Thor's trips !- Sumerians say they flew there on Thoth's bird !- Thus the legend of the Feathered Serpent ! -- It would also explain them cocaine mummies in Egypt ?-


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2020)

Ra ?- Pure bred off worlder --Son of Enki - Brother of Thoth Also  called Marduk by The Egyptians !-  "God" of Babylon !- Says it was him that built the tower of Babel !- U know the basic story ! - He was once sentenced to death for killing one of his own and locked in the great pyramid- Says they built the 2 biggest  pyramids to mark the glide path in to land thier land thier shuttles !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 14, 2020)

I been to Clovis...I was born just down hiway 99 in Delano...
Jam night tonight, we was playin some NCal blues...
“ Get out my life woman, I don’t love ya no more”...


----------



## thegloman (Feb 14, 2020)

Good frosty morning yall!
-6*F.  This morning.  -18 wind chill.    
Hard to imagine its going to be sweltering hot and humid in 5 months.
Stay warm yall!


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 14, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Gman I was just looking at those low temps...down right frozen up that way...we have a mild cool snap that will be leaving fast by tomorrow...we usually hit an 80* day this month...when it happens the trees and plants will put out leaves quick like...one week you can see 100 yd's in the woods...2 weeks pass and you can see 25 yd's maybe. I just want to get a garden going...my seed potatoes are just setting in there growing eyes and looking sad....they want soil! Had to drag a pair of compression socks out...20 trips up and down the steps yesterday dragging lots of weight has caused a Metatarsalgia flair...hips were barking last night as well...going to load up with Keefs Coconut Caps today...was reading about the Coconut oil benefits...good stuff....(not to mention the other active ingredients). Good to see you drop in and keep us straight Ms. Rose! Enjoy your day amigo's!


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

Morning OFC !- I'm a little confused this morning -- Woke up high !- Is it really wake and bake if U wake up high ?- I'm have some coffee - fire up this pipe and ponder that mystery !-- I see Other Keef got loose last night telling stories and **** -- Watch that boy !- He tricky !
It's cold !- Not like Gloman cold but cold to me !
HP-- just for the record I don't dig potatoes no more !-- Coconut Earl will do U right !- Don't matter if It's in a cap or in a spoon !- U gotta quit pushing so hard Cuz !- Active is different than Over active !- Slow yo self down some !

Edit :-- I use that cold pressed unprocessed coconut oil to extract and make that Coconut Earl -- but - Get some that Coconut oil hot and fry some French fries in it-- you'll like it!- A lot -


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC.  It's Valentine's day and the kids will be racing around soon.  Blue dream beans showed up in the mail ahead of schedule.  Their stealth packaging changed. I'm still waiting for buds to finish in three batches a month apart. I am going to get the same Blue dream strain from a better source and do a more exact comparison of the two.  I already bought the one, might as well grow them rather than waste the money.  If a substrain has a number of grams more, I can compare cost to additional gram return.  

I hate cold bleak February weather too.  February is when SAD always hit me.  Growing in the bright lights kept that from happening this year.  I didn't expect that benefit.  Sweet!


----------



## Lesso (Feb 14, 2020)

Keef said:


> I'm impressed by the Clovis points  !- I know about Thor's trips !- Sumerians say they flew there on Thoth's bird !- Thus the legend of the Feathered Serpent ! -- It would also explain them cocaine mummies in Egypt ?-


I read that the cocaine was contamination by researchers.


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

The inner sanctum Dax !- I've read U not supposed to smoke weed in the grow but I'm growing in an open room so I go burn one once in awhile in there ---- Yeah the grow done got ahold of U !-- Smoking weed is not addictive but growing it is !- I think U hooked on it already !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

Lesso I was too high and just telling my interpetation of what I've read -- I wasn't preaching or nothing !-- I've been in a phase for awhile where I'm intrigued by the ancient past -- It Started with a series of books by Zacharis Sitchen -
The 10th planet I think it was ?-- His interpetation of The ancient clay tablets in the library of Sumeria was new to me !-- Then I found the translation of The Lost Book of Enki -- Had to go back and reread The Epic of Gilgamesh -- The whole 6,000 year old story they clain as history fascinates me !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

This weekend be harvest day -- Taking about 5-6 little midgets- Everybody else play musical chairs and move up the line towards bloom - At the change up here I'm making headroom in bloom !- I cull clones at this time too -- Something get stunted for whatever reason and I got a better clone - Bye-bye !- I don't need U !-- I make many more clones than I need - I keep the best and leave the rest !- That's how the purple patch out by the stump ended up there !- Got another purple one and a Lemon clone - Need a home too !-- Anyway at every step I have more clones than I need---I cull some !-- This technique blows your plant count out the water but The ones that make it to bloom are basically the Pick of the litter !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

Leroy always been part of the long term plan !- I just didn't know his name was Leroy -- Somewhere in this chaos I need to learn to feminize seed !- When I'm settled in the bat cave I'm gonna use Leroy to make me about a coffee can full of feminized seed !--Set the pickle jar lab back up and  Fire the Tetraploid Project back up !-- If my technique and solutions are perfect - I got a one in a thousand chances of success at turning a sprout from a normal diploid plant into a plant with double DNA -- A polyploid or tetraploid !
Polyploids are the last weed frontier - Same technique used to breed those bigass Valentine day strawberries ! -- 
Anyway I spent a year developing a recipe and practicing the technique!- I need a run or 2 to get back in the grove but then it's on !-- Start and treat a 1,000 sprouts every 2 weeks If a fist full survive my solution is too weak !- I kill them all maybe a wee bit weaker on the solution ?-- I went into this with the idea of recreating something like UBC  Chemo !- When I researched the story of Dr. David Suzuki and how they say he did it don't look right to me -- He still denies he made it!- I believe him !- UBC Chemo got the finger prints of someone like me all over it !-- Doc didn't make it-- one of his stoner techs did !
I'll bracket my solutions down to the sweet spot !- I didn't go into this to make just one !- I come to claim the skill !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2020)

Good morning ofc. My big sir holy bud sativa is gone. Kinda sad. Its ok. Happy V day you sweethearts. Bud and i dont do anything for it. We have bdays in feb and Anniversary in jan. Thats enough. I sound old lol 
The girl is making dinner tonight. That is nice. 16 days..woo hoo till they go home. But whose counting.


----------



## key2life (Feb 14, 2020)

Hola OFC - Cold and clear in the pines this morning.  Feeling better today, though I got up at 3 am and started bongin' out on Fire OG.  Drifted off until 7, so that's a win for me.  Take 'em where you can get 'em!

Went bean shopping this morning at True North 70% off sale - got these for a buck forty shipped:

Alien Technology FEM (Prism Seeds) - 1 Free Seed
Fruity Chronic Juice FEMINIZED Seeds -5 (Delicious Seeds)
Power Plant FEM - Dutch Passion - 3 Seeds
Bruce Banner x Chocolope Feminized Seeds - 5 (Prism Seeds)
Canuk Seeds T-shirt (Black) - XL
Blue Dream FEM - Canuk 3 Seeds
Sour Diesel FEM - Canuk 1 Seed
Cannatonic FEM - Resin Seeds - 3 Seeds
White Widow FEM (Canuk Seeds) - 1 Free Seed
S.A.G.E FEM - 5 Seeds - TH Seeds
Critical Hog FEM (T.H.Seeds) - 2 Free Seeds
Yummy FEM (Resin Seeds) - 1 Free Seed
Hammer Shark FEM (Resin Seeds) - 1 Free Seed

Next step after getting my veg tent will be to get off the Fems.

Peace Out!  Smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## Lesso (Feb 14, 2020)

Keef said:


> Lesso I was too high and just telling my interpetation of what I've read -- I wasn't preaching or nothing !-- I've been in a phase for awhile where I'm intrigued by the ancient past -- It Started with a series of books by Zacharis Sitchen -
> The 10th planet I think it was ?-- His interpetation of The ancient clay tablets in the library of Sumeria was new to me !-- Then I found the translation of The Lost Book of Enki -- Had to go back and reread The Epic of Gilgamesh -- The whole 6,000 year old story they clain as history fascinates me !


This guy talks about the sphinx being much older


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

DNA is in every cell of your body - It is the construction manual of the body -- It's all that make you U on the hardware side !--The double helix of DNA uncurls and splits down the middle - a copy is made and there is 2 sets of DNA in a cell that is dividing in half into 2 cells-- That's how we grow and heal by cells multiplying -- The other way life replicates itself is with egg and sperm or pollen / pistles
The way that worked is a cell divides  and one of the 2 halves becomes and egg or pollen sperm or pistle - Carrying one half a genetic code !- Fertilization happens when two halves recombine into a new book of life !- It depends on how they recombine that sets the traits of the new organism- The instructions in the DNA are  all plus and minus - ++ would be a dominate trait -- -- would be a recessive trait !- What we do in breeding is try to get ++ on desirable traits and minus minus on negative traits !- Many different genes affect many different traits !- Breeding we shoot in the dark and hope the DNA will recombine in a favorable way !- It's a crap shoot !-- Some's better at the instinct of what to breed like Umbra !--but there's no gaurantee when U breed how it will turn out !- It'll be the same with tetraploid weed -- It's all about that one plant and how it's DNA combined in such a favorable way !-
I should shut up and go do some farming ?-' Right after I finish this pipe !

Edit :-- Hey Lesso !-- Have a good day Cuz !-

K2L  --Seed sound tasty!- U gonna need a bigger grow !


----------



## novitius (Feb 14, 2020)

Morning OFC! Nice score k2l! Ive never had a fruity chronic juice sprout. Mine were all freebies though.
 Keef, sometimes I wake up in the night and read your posts and get lost in the story. Did you know that Vikings reserved grooming for Saturday's? Your posts too HP.
 Nice to see you around Ms Rose! That's a shame about the girl.
Hi Dax, Umbra, Gman, Nick, B1, Lesso, stinky, Crocket!, I know I'm forgetting some! There's a couple more, good morning to you!
 It's 16* out here. Ice and snow. Not a bird or animal to be seen. I need it to be spring soon too Rose. I have a few months of this left though.  I think today is the day the veggie and culinary herbs get into germination. I need to research some basics. I think most herbs and veggies need 16 hours of light. Melons need less iirc. Digging deep to remember anything even lol. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

Don't be handling sticky -ichy then rub your eye -- U won't like it !


----------



## key2life (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks, Nov - Chronic Fruity Juice got my wife through 2 breast surgeries w/o ever taking a single pain pill, so it holds a truly special place in our house in the pines.  High CBD and THC strain - great for sleep and pain. Big yielder, too!


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

Smart man with the glove K2L !- Got it on my fingers rubbed my eye !- It's on fire !-- I gotta  quit doing stupid **** like that !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

Hang in there Rose !


Edit :-- Charlie Daniels Band --
Still in Siagon !--

I call it the PTSD song !- Even young Iraqi vets would understand !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 14, 2020)

Good morning peoples...not gonna say much till I wake...up late last night....


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2020)

Key2, you have some great genetics coming your way. I think i have one of those seeds.  Imma gonna look for it.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2020)

2re, i was just looking for ya. Have a good one. Keef lov ya man love allyaall.


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

The days they move so slow when U really want to be somewhere else !- I'm done here !- I'm ready to go !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

Hey Rose hold still a minute - I'm read your mind remotely !-- What do U think about the news lately ?- No !- I can't say stuff like that here !-- The mods would bounce me right outta here !--- That's bad ! - Might better start watching Fox news so U know the right words to say ?
People like me and U ?--We not true Americans!- Ask them ? - Make me sick !-- He not my King !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 14, 2020)

Rose, I’m wondering about lambs bread...I think you grew it...I have a couple of seedlings going that are supposed to be LB, they are starting to get very lanky and I’m kinda afraid the won’t be able to stand up before long...right now they are in solo cups under a couple of cfls bout 12” off...guess I’ll put a small fan in there to give them a little exercise...see if the stem fill fatten up a bit...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Valentine’s Day, hope all you lovers got somebody to love...takin my sweetie out to dinner this afternoon...old foggy dinner time tryin ta beat the crowds...then back home before dark...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2020)

Re, can you top them? Mine was grown outdoor and was huge like 8x8..she is worth it imo. Love the smoke. 
Bud and i do that early dinner thing too sometimes. The woman is cooking tonight. Have fun.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 14, 2020)

Afternoon All...I do hope everyone is enjoying this fine day with with your special one!...I took Chief Medical Officer Keefs advice and took the afternoon off...well I did call the bucket truck guy and he will stop in tomorrow for a price on de-limbing that Oak. Its time for a smoke break if ya got it...fire it up !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 14, 2020)

I will Rose but the are just sprouts right now with one set of real leaves...I’m just worried about them up and falling over, which has happened a couple times of late with other strains...I’ve got them under about 30 watts of cfl and about a foot distance...I think that should be fine...I just put a fan nearby to give them a little exercise and see if that helps strengthen them up...


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

Evening OFC !-- Having some pain in my face today !- Been a little grumpy !- 
Nov -- I'm glad U like some of my rambling post !- Usually I'm just entertaining myself glad someone else enjoys it too !-- Getting chilly again !-- Packed  a pipe for an attitude adjustment !- Let's burn ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Friday toots! The Hens and I went out for galentines day to the least romantic restaurant  (Yay hot wings that are not those flying bison type yuck) we could think of and as predicted it was quieter than usual for a friday, and we even ran into Grow Shop Guru picking up takeout so that was fun. 
Two of us are in LDRs and the other is totally meh on the whole dating thing. It was a hoot. 
I got flowers at work for the first time in my life. Rather incongruous in the Lab Rat Cage but entirely cheery: ) i think the random chemicals and documentation set them off nicely.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 14, 2020)

My daughter gave us a outback gift card for Christmas and guess where valentine dinner is happenin!!!cheers y’all!!!


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

Pretty flowers !- I'm partial to purple flowers myself !--- Never been much for growing flowers though !- If I'm work the dirt ?- I'm want something to eat for my troubles !- I don't want no big garden though I did my time in one !--
I wanna do some stuff in containers !-- or maybe some raised beds !-- Just the basic salad fixings and fruits and stuff I can ferment and eat !-- I like keeping an herb garden in containers - along with green onions and garlic - Have me some different varieties of cherry tomatos - maybe some them that are almost black ?- Some them little sweet bell peppers called sweet bites -- I been working me out a little greens tray or 2 - or 4 like my rotation for baby greens - always keeping a tray of growing baby greens for salads and such -Grow it faster than I can eat it I can throw a tray of greens to the CKNs once in awhile --- The greens  can be any kind of greens or mixed greens -- I like some squash and that green squash too --It's easy to grow I just never grew it in containers -- Don't want to mess with beans and peas - corn - potatoes-

U know along the lines of food ?- The cereal grains we eat today all appeared at about the same time !- In Mesopotamia -- just like the 6,000 year old writings say they did !--Eincorn (sp) the ancestor to grain was a grass that produced a single grain !-- Corn ?-- Bred up from another grass ?- No !--That don't just happen overnight but boom there they were a new source of food for man that would allow him to settle in one place !--happened all at once !-- **** got "genetically engineered " wrote all over it !- Evolution is a slow process directed evolution ain't nothing but genetic engineering !-- So forgive me if I chuckle about genetically modified food !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2020)

SA, that bouquet is beautiful, i enlarged at to see all the flowers.


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2020)

Historically the first grain cultivated by man was barley. It predates other grains. It was originally thought that man stopped hunting gathering to plant grain to make bread. But beer making predates bread by almost 400 years.


----------



## novitius (Feb 14, 2020)

Hey Umbra, do you try out for Jeopardy? 
 Keef you've led me on some strange journeys during late night walks. 
 That's a beautiful bud K2L! 
Sauteed apples and chicken tonight. Little Rosemary, butter, evoo and apple cider vinegar. Baked potatoes and green beans. 
  It's been almost a year since I introduced myself to you all. I've only showed my butt once. That's pretty good for me! OFC, you don't know it but you've been a rock for me. Thanks for having me around and helping me along with my dream. You guys n gals are awesome.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 14, 2020)

Keef, I made a special post for you over in the “What ya listening to thread”...
It’s too funny, I’ll just put it here and hopefully everyone will see the humor in it!!!


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

RE --That's funny !- Sounds like one my rants ?-  Anyone but this guy !- -
My face still feels swollen but seems a little better - Might have something to do with weed ?- building a nice buzz here  !- 
Has it been a year now Nov ?- Don't seems that long does it ?-- I remember sending U to skunkpharm to do some reading !- 
Beer was important to our ancestors !- The Egyptians drank beer that was unfiltered thru straws because the grain floated !- They had bout 400 beer recipes!- Many empires were built on beer and bread !


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

Still can't find a rational explanation for the big stone - Like at Balbek and the temple mound - I don't know much about much but I'm pretty sure U can't manipulate a 1,000 ton stone pulling on some ropes !- Move that much weight is beyond our technology today - We could pick some those big stones up but moving them around ?- No !-
Fine examples of building with big stone are in south and central america too !- If U consider today's technology as the most advanced humans have ever been ? -- Explain them big stones without a bunch of people pulling on some ropes and we'll talk ! - The Sumerians do have a rational explanation?-- We didn't do it !-- They did !--


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2020)

1 of the explanations was liquid stone, what we call concrete. Sand, lime, aggregate


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2020)

Occam's razor


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

Occams Razor ?- Fancy way of saying " If it looks like **** - smells like **** and taste like **** "-- Pretty good chance it's **** !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

Carona virus is loose U know ?-- Things gonna get bad when case numbers here spike !- Can't contain it now -- We ain't seen nothing yet !


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2020)

Keef said:


> Occams Razor ?- Fancy way of saying " If it looks like **** - smells like **** and taste like **** "-- Pretty good chance it's **** !-


No not at all. More like the simplest explanation is the most likely. And alien technology isn't the most likely explanation. Not that it's not possible, only that is not the most likely.


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

Drunk and irresponsible for my actions


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

I can see the tool marks on some the stone -- I see big stone columns been turned on a lathe or worked by machine !-- hole drills and the like - I don't find a likely way people did it with hammers and bronze chisels ! Precision work is a sign of an advanced technology-- I see precision work - I don't see an advanced culture capable of such ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

Romans used concrete for the aqueducts and their sewer systems


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

For someone who designed concrete equipment, you know it's true


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 15, 2020)

Gday OFC  , 39 degrees cel and 15mm rain what the hell is going on crazy weather ,  starting trimming today  , buds are so tight I love the new light should have done it years ago looking at growing some super weed now , LOL
have a great day all


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 15, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...QB sounds like your experiencing the same pattern of extremes effecting most of us. It hit 65*-67* in the Antarctic this week and it has been raining here going on 8 weeks with lots of local flooding. The MS River is at a decent stage but its Tributary's are flooding...The Pearl River has caused a lot of evacs along it with the 8 inches of rain...here the rivers are deep and narrow due to high erosion soil. Did an up-pot on the current run...they took on off with no hitches...all though the Blue Steel does reflect its Blueberry heritage...just a tad finicky and does not like cold at all. Off for a chilly walk and then troublesome adventures lol. Peace ya'll


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

Morning OFC !
Yeah Umbra I know about Roman concrete !- As far as history goes that was recently !-- I'm sure there is an easy answer for the precision cut caves in India too !--  
Chilly in the mudhole --Coffee and a pipe-- then more coffee and pipe !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 15, 2020)

Good morning OFs.  The kids are home again.  Hear that noise?  Nope?  Neither do I.  Peace and quiet.  Ahhhh.

 I spent last night twisting and squeezing the tops of the stretching AK48s.  The canopy looks well balanced to the lights.  They are looking happy.

  I got too brutal on thinning the leaves of Raspberry Cough first grow.  Yield won't be as good, I expect, but there still is 6-8 weeks left, according to the grow specs.

RC grow #3 looks crowded.  I'm aiming for a puddle-sog, but RC #1 needs to get out of the way.

About big stones.  I had a flood house with a big ax safe in the basement.  To get the safe out was priced at $1000 AND I had to get it to the drive.  No way could I pull that off, the house was built around the safe a century earlier.  The basement floor was going to be repoured.  I broke a hole through the existing concrete. then dug a deep hole.  To move the safe, I balanced it on a round granite rock and rotated it, putting a second rock nearly on the balance point and rotated again, walking the safe to the hole, two inches at a time.  An hour later, it dropped into the hole.  I buried the safe.  Later, I repoured the concrete making a nice basement.

I don't know how heavy the safe was.  I snapped cables and winches trying.  But with a big enough lever, I can move the world.  Later, I read about a farmer near Stonehenge moving a barn the same way.  That's my guess about how the stones got moved, one lazy slave-worker that thought of an easier way.

Edit add:  with a 3/4/5 triangle and a plumb bob, incredible precision can be done.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

History's mysteries ? - If we knew how it was done wouldn't be no mystery ?-- I'd be happy just knowing How they moved the stone at Puma Punka- don't make me spell this morning !-  Sacsayhuama- Taeoteuacan- Them "H" blocks !---Mysteries still !- U know it was done but how ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

So U can get the carona virus more than once and second times is worse ?--
We all gonna die ?--
Hope I die high !


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

The 1st humans to develop a written language said this is our history and where we come from !--  Then laid out what sounds like a modern sci-fi film !-I don't accept that as gospel but I can't just blow that off as a vivid imagination either !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

I do like to get high !- Did U know that ?-- I have an inquiring mind !- I don't have a lot of answers !-- I don't even know the right questions to ask most times  ?- --Seems to me though if the 1st of us who could write -- Wrote  this is our history--  that people would be curious about what they had to say ?- Instead of trying to find alternate explanations ?- I can certianly understand how religion would put blinders on about it !-- Some things are just Taboo !-
Where my lighter ?-- Still cold !-- Easily chilled was a gift from the head injury !
I would suggest people read or listen to The Lost Book of Enki -- It gives the most comprehensive over view !-- I listened to it as an e-book !!- Starts out hard to understand but then it all comes together as the tale unwinds !-- I enjoyed it !- Give me a headache but I enjoyed it !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 15, 2020)

Morning toots! A little brisk up here in the Cold Part. Trying to caffeinate myself enough to go on an archaeological dig through several months of unopened mail (thanks online bill pay for giving me an unhealthy nonchalance about all that mess in the post box) looking for tax-relevant documents in time to make it to go watch some Broooooons with my accountant friend at lunch time. More hot wings, of course. I'm on a diet and the goal is to be able to win a wing eating contest in the first 30 days. Not that I would,  but I could!!! Also Zdeno Chara is oddly hot. And delightfully feisty and a real treat to watch - like a graceful bulldozer geared for speed. 
Think I'm gonna be lazy and skip the dump today, nothing but a big box of cardboard that can hang out in the truck for a week. Plants later. Can't wait to see what additional purple has developed with these crazy overnight lows in my chilly flower room.
Y'all have a relaxing day!


----------



## novitius (Feb 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Check this out....




X marks the shot? 
The lake is freezing and so am i. Birds are swimming tho.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 15, 2020)

It's an airsterisk!*


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

What U cooking today Stinky ?- Can't go wrong with some fine pork chops ?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2020)

Burrrrrr that looks cold Novi.   Good morning all.  Looks like a pretty day may be starting here. Coffee is good. Pot will be good soon. The plants in the bathroom are finally turning around... not sure what happened there. It has been six weeks, go figure.  They didn't like being in the tub. Fine. whatever plants. Hope you are all well and stoned as needed.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Had to get my attitude together before checking in today.
Ya ever have one of those days when ya just wake up fighting mad?    Lol. Beats me why but coffee and a so on and Im feelin alllllright.  
Its COLD! But not like yesterday.
Must be 24* or so.  lol
I need to get out and putter around but not in this cold.
Girlz are looking good and O.L. clone finally made it into dirt.
Gonna do some heavy cropping on these clones to see just how wide I can get them under a net.
Have a great day yall!

I may entertain myself by running the still some more.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 15, 2020)

Rose, I'm still cracking up about your imevitable bathroom grow, too bad the plants don't know when to just accept Destiny .
Keef I'm cleaning out the fridge this weekend while Bestie is out of town. I'm seeing some sort of soup in my crystal ball... or maybe a puttanesca. If i can find enough cornmeal to make polenta, its ON!!! Wholesale club sized jar of olives is taking up a lot of real estate in there... hmmm decisions!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 15, 2020)

Good morning old farts...momma got bored and decided to go back to work 1 day of the week(hair), so today is my day off...I get to crank up the stereo or my guitar amp and make noise...gotta find a place for these seedlings too...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2020)

Rock it RE. I need s project.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

Toke Time !


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Slept late. Kid had flu last week since he came back from Reggae festival at the Queen Mary in Long Beach.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

PH --Lemon clones and I took a walk !- Lost them girls somewhere along the way !-- Purple Patch be thriving over there !- There's now 4 of them !- Outside by mid febuary ?- They was runts but they gonna get big by Croptober y'all !- If they make it that long !- I be gone I swing by and check on them sometimes !- Put off taking down those White Indica clones until tommorrow !- Another toke then ?
Maybe some coffee and another toke ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

I'm put some more outside too !- I got this vision in my head of a bigass slab of hash come fall !

Edit :- I likes me some hash !


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

One toke leads to another !- I was gonna have coffee and a toke and maybe do something ?- Can't think of a thing that can't be put off ?- Maybe another toke Other Keef ?
I never grew plants this big in my aero boxes before flipping them before !- I might have a plan but I don't know ?--- Sometimes I gotta do it rodeo style !- Open the Chute !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2020)

What up yall?
I been turning my girlz under the lights and clipping off large leaves that cover small branches trying to peek out.   They drinking a Lot!  Ill need to water again tomorrow.

Keef
I'm running All the wine I made thru the still.   Grape, peach and pear combined.   Then I'm going to run All the shine I have on hand again.  Hopefully have around a gallon of tasty high proof.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

Gloman -U never know when U gonna stumble onto something ?- Double or triple distilled should be nice !
Don't forget that wine will have some head on it !- Take it off !- Maybe distill all U got !- Then put the run back in the still and cook off 10 % ?-- U won't have to cook off the whole run just the head then let the still cool down and get your liqour out  ?- but U can ! - Maybe chop the tail a little closer ?-- We talking high test here !-- Gallon of that make almost 2 gallons drinking whiskey ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

It would be great for RSO -- A fellow could also cut it down to about 50 proof with fruit juice and make a nice fruit - ?- brandy ?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2020)

That's kinda what I'm shooting for.   Highest proof I can get for rso then cut with distilled water to 110 pr. for drinking or sharing with neighbors.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2020)

Tossed the 1st half pint.
Collecting now at 160pr!
Out of 5gal I'm expecting about 1/2 gal. after tossing heads.
Tasted a sip.......ohhhh myyyyy is it Hot!  Got some nice fruit flavor after all the alcohol has evaporated out of my mouth.  
Should be real nice for RSO!


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

We cooking Now !-- How high U run your stove ?- Just crank it up and go ?--  or--  U try to do it lower and slower ?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2020)

If nothing in it to burn I crank it till I get flow then turn it down to a slow drip. About 5 drops per second.
Toss the heads and sit back n grin.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

U wanna get fancy ?--  U know where U goose neck coming out the still down to the thump keg on your copper tubing ?--  Put U a coil of copper tubing between the top of the still and the goose neck!-Not much !- 3-4 coils around !-- It'll up your proof !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2020)

1:45pm in the afternoon.
By my math, that means its Pre-420!  I'm gonna see if smoking weed and distilling liquor are a good combo!   Join me?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2020)

Got no room to add on to this still.
I AM gonna Make one out of copper.  About 25gal. so I can run it inside the garage during winter.   Ill put all the bells and whistles on it so I got more sittin n grinnin time!


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 15, 2020)

Man don't mind me I'm just a sponge absorbing as much knowledge as possible while filtering out the parts that do not apply. Past couple days I have been getting my ass kicked on THCFARMER forum.  Waiting to get a 60x magnifier to get a better look at the girls from Amazon. Should be here Tuesday


----------



## thegloman (Feb 15, 2020)

You Know keef.......all this liquor makin over here is All your fault!
I was a happy little learner trying my best just to grow weed when you started all that makin booze talk.  lol.  Ok, so I'm the one who picked up the ball and run with it but I still gonna blame you!


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 15, 2020)

Blessing's, Peace, Love and good toking


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

I'm in !- Clouding up again in the Mudhole !-- Warmed up nice though !-- I'm working in my mind !- Got the change over tommorrow!- Need to organize it it my mind so I can get it done while the nephew is in to help !- plants come out bloom all of them -- remove the lights - tear that thing out so I can have some head room - Re install the lights !- Carry/ drag that White Indica mother to bloom - Get the aero box ready for bloom emptied and refilled with bloom nute water - Get the mid cycle plants back in - Then take the harvest down and trim !- Sounds like a plan but **** goes wrong round me sometimes ? - Need some dam headroom in bloom !- These plants in veg won't fit under the lights like this  !- I resorted to bending them over on last cycle !
That ain't an option this time !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

I'll accept the blame Gloman !--

Hey Padre !-- How's those babies doing ? - They was bred on Padre Island Texas !- Padre shows up ? - I think it was a sign ? So  I hooked him up with some OFC genetics !-- 

Gotta give a shout out to the band Dorothy- --Dark Nights -- No Church in the Wild and After Midnight !
Yes Other Keef I will have another toke !


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

2 foot tall stocky plants in 2 inch aero baskets ?- - U reacon I'm have some trouble when they get top heavy with bud ?- Me too !

Gloman U know all that time U sitting around while U cooking a run ?- I invented weed got just such a time !- U start sampling the shine once in awhile - 1st thing U know U lit up !- Had to be a better way so I invented weed -- and papers - plus the pipe !


----------



## Lesso (Feb 15, 2020)

umbra said:


> No not at all. More like the simplest explanation is the most likely. And alien technology isn't the most likely explanation. Not that it's not possible, only that is not the most likely.


It   Also means Dont multiply entities unnecessarily.


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

Nice day. Been working in the garden. Time to smoke some  ... meat. Lol  Pork roast, beef ribs, and brats


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

Make me hungry Umbra !

It must be tough when your belief system bars U from reading history with an open mind ? --


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

Dogs like smoked meat, lol. Brats were ready so we ate some


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 15, 2020)

Fine Saturday afternoon here...South wind picked up taking us to about 65* and the return of high clouds. Got lucky on getting the tree down...the guy had a job close to here next week and will take mine down for $350.00...that is very cheap for a bucket truck. Umbra has the rib factory smoking...I am doing a flat iron steak with wilted spinach and roasted pine nut couscous.Life after the Super Bowl is not so bad...XFL is on...love the uniforms.


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

I thought they looked like high school football. The interceptions and fumbles I saw were inexcusable.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 15, 2020)

Yep..lots of mistakes...but most of them are very young straight from college...NFL you get a more polished product after a couple years development...rare finds(MaHomes) transition first year. Fan base needs a cheaper ticket option...NFL outing for a couple with snacks/beer $200.00 easy. One game last week was a lot better offence...I am enjoying the speed of the game and less Zebra calls...strongly suspect of NFL controlling game out comes with Ref's/commercials...they love to give a winded defense a 3 minute rest during a drive.


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

you're right about the cost of games. XFL wasn't started as a better price option for games, even if that's what it has become. Somebody thought they could cash in on the NFL, without being the NFL.


----------



## novitius (Feb 15, 2020)

XFL was Vince McMahon's baby, I believe. Vinnie Mac of WWE Fame. It was meant to be a premier arena league and actually started up some years back. It looks like NBC is half owner today. But he's on TV with it.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

I missed 4:20 ? - Dam !---Wait !--I'm catch up real quick !


----------



## novitius (Feb 15, 2020)

Me too keef.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

I'm closing on them rapidly Nov  !-- I told U those plants too big for those 2 inch aero baskets ?- I got a plan !- They are gonna get heavy with bud and get top heavy and wanna fall over!- That lid is recessed so I'm cut me some boards that go in between the plants on top the aero basket lip and hold them in place !-- Umbra that Mimosa with Double Purple Dojo dad be a monster !- Thick heavy stems hold a lot of bud - Leaves big as a dinner plate -- Now is she gonna give me purple bud ? -- I don't even care at this point !- She likes what I do !- I been spoilt on Umbra's quality so I know it will be dank !- I don't even have to wait on a pipe test !- This one them kind grow right for me ! - Got rooted clones too ! -- Triple Lemon ain't got nothing to be ashamed of either !- It likes what I do too !
Culled my cloner - Water need to be changed !-- Same with the box in bloom !- Smoking some White Indica off This coming crop -If I can find my lighter ?- Took a few lower buds and let them air dry couple days -- Where my pipe ?- We got quality control testing to do !-- U can call it an excuse to get high but getting high is my job !---I take my job seriously !- Where my dam lighter ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

gonna need some pix Keef


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

OK -- but I don't wanna go over there right now !-- Tommorrow ?--


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

Si


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

OK Umbra !-- 5 pics on the way !- May take them awhile not the best service out here !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2020)

I held a newborn baby for three hours today. My young friend that lived with us when she was 16, had her 4th girl. I don't usually think holding babies is all that fun, but she slept the whole time and it was very relaxing.  Her middle name is after my middle name. sweet huh?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 15, 2020)

I tortured and sliced up my organic today...just an experiment to try some bondage and such...


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

Keef's work


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks Umbra !- That took like an act of God to get done ?- Sorry Cuz !
What we got up there ?
Top pic leaf on that Purple Mimosa thing I was talking about !
Then a handful of that thing I call The White Indica -- It's The White -x -Napal Indica - One of Umbra's !--Then on a drunken night on the town my boy  Waldo seduced her !- and there it is ! WI-X-BBSL
Third pic an aero box about a month into bloom --4th the purple Mimosa with the paper plate leaves -- Then lastly the rest of bloom


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

My boy Waldo - He dead U know ?- - He gonna be a grandpa soon !- Leroy Son of Waldo outta Snow Desiel -- Father of the Mudhole Pink !- I got a fist full of the momma up there in the pic of the White Indica !--


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

OFC weed rocks


----------



## novitius (Feb 15, 2020)

Pretty color! Looks nice and dense too!
I've been smoking BoC since lunch time at noonish. I've only smoked two bowls. I broke my chillum and pulled out a pipe is thought I'd lost. It's a glass blunt I guess. It's got silicone protectors. It looks like a different kinda pipe tho.... It hits hard but it definitely would raise some questions if seen by the wrong people. Hopefully it doesn't get broken for some years.


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

That's my " midgets" --I'm going downtown at the Bat Cave!-- 
Tie'm down RE ! -- U going right with it !- train it to run down inside that fence in both direction !- good idea to start it early !-- I think U developing a new grow technique ?-- FOG ?-- Fence Of Green !


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

novitius said:


> Pretty color! Looks nice and dense too!
> I've been smoking BoC since lunch time at noonish. I've only smoked two bowls. I broke my chillum and pulled out a pipe is thought I'd lost. It's a glass blunt I guess. It's got silicone protectors. It looks like a different kinda pipe tho.... It hits hard but it definitely would raise some questions if seen by the wrong people. Hopefully it doesn't get broken for some years.


Mine is straight glass no rubber things. Son calls it my crack pipe. Amazon lists them as glass cigarette holders


----------



## novitius (Feb 15, 2020)

It seriously looks like a fat crack pipe. 
A fancy one at that


----------



## Keef (Feb 15, 2020)

I saw some crack one time !- I was handcuffed and face down on my car hood !- Cop dropped it in front of my face and said -- "What's this" ?-- I didn't know and said so !- Smashing my face into that car hood didn't help my memory  none !- I didn't know what it was !- My little brother had thrown it on the floor when I got pulled over !- I'd never seen any crack !- I didn't even know he had it !- Second smash of my face into the car hood didn't improve my recollection at all !- Lucky I was able to twist enough to take most of it on the side of my face instead of nose down like he tried !- Took them 2 shots to the broken side of my face with the metal plates !- Wasn't real gentle putting me in the back seat either !-- I wasn't there but a few hours but I am not a fan of jail !
Only had to pay $7 for mangled wrist and an asswhooping !

Edit :-- Good thing he didn't drop a vial of Peruvian Pink Flake in front my face ! - I mighta been able to tell him what it was !
I'm better now !- I'm too old for **** like that !


----------



## Lesso (Feb 16, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> I held a newborn baby for three hours today. My young friend that lived with us when she was 16, had her 4th girl. I don't usually think holding babies is all that fun, but she slept the whole time and it was very relaxing.  Her middle name is after my middle name. sweet huh?


Very sweet


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 16, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Well rain returned last night...was supposed to hold off till tomorrow...the farming community is getting edgy again...last year was bad and this one is not starting off well. Nice looking flowers Keef...they need to be in the pie case at the Diner or Bat Cave...which ever occurs first.Nice pipe Nov....all ways fun to see the vast array of smoking devices...from coke cans to multi tier diffuser bongs...way to many to list. Back in the early 90's a guy bought a local  Antebellum home and set up a mail order paraphernalia company there. Local law found out somehow and promptly seized his assets...hauled 18 wheeler load of bongs and such to the landfill...ran it over with a dozer...they were big heroes . Service calls and resupply mission here...enjoy this fine day!


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

Morning OFC- Holding my own today !- Nothing another cup of coffee and a pipe can't fix !- Dank Diner Grow -- Bat Cave -- My Hammers -- The Mudhole Pink -- It's confusing ?- even to me !- I gots myself a theory though !-- Order come out of Chaos !-- I'm looking for order but I don't know what it looks like !-- So seems  U need chaos before U can find  order ?-  I got plenty chaos !-but I can't seem to find some order yet!--  Other Keef seem to think we keep keeping on and when the smoke clears we will be standing there with the prize in hand ! -- He kinda simple sometimes ?-- Found my lighter - found my pipe - packed it full of some this here White Indica !- Stand back he gonna light it !


----------



## rubrown (Feb 16, 2020)

I have found the early mornings to be the best. Coffee, cream, a couple lemon nabisco vanilla cookies, my Grav silicone encased single hit pipe, a freshly dried nugget. Well, not as good as the old Columbian, however there is some medicine there. The aroma of relief with peace.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

Hey RE !-- I catching up with my old friend the White Indica and enjoying nature !
Hello old friend !- I know U !-- How ya been !- No wonder I seem to keep this one thru thick and thin !- I like me some White Indica !-
Mudhole is a happening place today !- Chicken Hawks got the ducks in the slough figured out - Must be Chicken Hawk breeding season or something ?-- They up there circling and screaming - A couple squirrels close by be trying to warn the ducks-- They barking loud !- One the Chicken Hawks came down and  went into the thicket after the ducks !- Stupid duck tried to make a break - 2nd CKN Hawk nailed him !-- Now they over there doing a screaming  end zone dance !-- Squirrels tried to tell them !- Don't take many tokes of this ?

Edit :-- Was I outside watching the CKN Hawks catch breakfast ?-- No !-  In the woods U gotta learn to see with your ears !- Sitting here in the trailer with the blues playing softly I saw the whole episode with my ears !- Squirrels still up there chatting about it !- Birds had went silent when the CKN Hawks announced thier presence !- They chirping away again !- That means there is no predator on the hunt in the area !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 16, 2020)

G' Morning OFC.

I woke up to watch a news report of our governor wanting to further curtail legal marijuana under the advice of opiate and narcotic company representatives.  "We can't  risk more drug deaths because of going to far and allowing present THC limits to stand."  Best politicians that money can buy.

The other news story was that is you get caught with drugs, you WILL be charged under Fed law for illegal firearm possession.  I suspect it's big talk but there isn't any reason for me to take the extra risk.  I'm moving all of all my firearms offsite.  (Putting them in deep storage).  I'll keep the airguns.  I shoot in the basement.  Sometimes you want quiet but still chill with shooting therapy.  I have one 50 caliber airgun.  Subsonic and quiet.  I got it before silencers were available and was spending too much money on ammo.  I always wanted one of the Olympic style airguns like Stinky talked about shooting.


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

Make me get all swamp witchy on ya this morning ?-- 
Dax - It's not the shooting that brings U peace !- It's that quite  place U go to in your mind when U in the groove !-
There's other ways to get there !- Not saying shooting is bad - I used to plink with a pellet rifle with pleasure !-- but it's the state of mind U keep coming back to not the shooting it's self ! -
Oh ! -- He high - high !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 16, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Well....Im not Steve earl,  but you can smell the whiskey burnin down tuscarora rd!
Lawdy lawdy, NOW I know what the fuss is about.  
My girlz are starting to look like they love me!  Pretty little budlets EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

Just so we clear up at the still -- Something go wrong ?- Your fault ?- My fault ?- Nobody's fault ?- Don't be in my way -- I will walk all over U getting myass up outta there!- I was hitch hiking - I don't even know these people !- I got something in the oven I need to go check on  it  - Can leave now Officer ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2020)

Checked the breeder box. Looking like a BoC F2 x London bridge male. This could be my new stud


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 16, 2020)

There's a lot to be said for a little traditional archery to put you in The Mind Zone. Heckuvalot less regulated, especially if all you keep in the house is practice tips, they can't really complain much. And so quiet. Just a muffled thwack into a target block. Nothing to freak out the neighbors Silent yet deadly as an old fart : p 
Been watching the activity at the bird feeders this morning. It's real cold and I'm having a hard time even begrudging the squirrel a share of the sunflower seeds. He's a fat cute little fellow and quite an acrobat. All is peace in the Stinky neighborhood.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

Dax gonna find out there is something similar waiting for him in the grow !-- There's that satisfaction of sampling a crop U grew and know --  U did this !- Then it's down the path of different terps and different buzzes and it gives U a certain warm fuzzy feeling U don't find with everything !- Then there's hash and extracts - and there U go ?- The path becomes the objective !


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

No doubt in a tricky situation I got no problem running but I perfer a spider hole and just vanish !- maybe simple as a barrel buried at an angle with something covering the front-- I can pull in to cover it -  an old pallet or what ever looks like it fits the terrain !- I would rather no one else knew about it too !- Where Keef ?-- Keef gone !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 16, 2020)

There's another use for that barrel guranteed to send Any intruder off in a panic.
Ya gonna need a fire truck on hand tho.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

Foo gas ?- light it up ! - If U prepare your spider hole properly and have a view U can start flipping switches and pushing buttons make everybody want to be somewhere else !


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm pretty much reformed from that !- I would just as soon let U hit a trip wire !- Something goes bang behind U and U run into my fish hooks !- Hang around we can talk later !
No need in blowing the place tohell !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 16, 2020)

Mornin oldies...I’m the only one up here, nice and quiet...think I’ll grab a cup and sneak out to the garden for a nice bong rip...join me?


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2020)

survivors will be prosecuted


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 16, 2020)

Trying to reduce chaos in the kitchen as a quiet sunday project. Just took down the snack basket on top of the fridge . Partial boxes of crackers, bunch of microwave popcorn I forgot I had,  and So. Much. Tea! For someone as permanently glued to a travel mug of obvious coffee as I am, I get a lot of tea as gifts. This isn't a bad thing, but it's baffling.


----------



## novitius (Feb 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC. I think it warmed up out there but I've yet to venture out. Going to have to go smoke soon. Waiting on coffee to finish dripping.... I need a new coffee maker. Mr. Coffee is dying and leaking from somewhere. 
 I'm going to try and do some garden work today. I need to quiet down an air pump. I'm thinking wooden box and spray foam? As long as it's supply is clear it shouldn't overheat? Pray I have the energy to get shit done today for me, please. I need some extra help


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

Nov U need one these Kuerig machines use these k-cups !- the coffee sounds expensive but the coffee U waste by making a pot for one or 2 cups make up for it !- Drop a k-cup pod of your favorite brew and It make U a mug real quick !- UPS bring me my coffee !-- Soon they gonna be delivering all my dry groceries !- I'll like that !- Put my cold and fresh order in and pick it up out side !- I don't like going to Walmart !- Don't do too much Nov it might cause U to relapse !


----------



## key2life (Feb 16, 2020)

Hola, OFC!  It's High Noon here at Asylum in the Pines, and I'm high on Chupacabra!

Wet and crappy outside - about 40 and raining now.  More rain coming this week.

Starting to try and get my s#!t together to start to grow year 'round.   My CC company thought my order at True North in Canada looked shady, so they jammed it up and I had to fix that.  I actually do appreciate it when they look out for me a little bit, any way.

Not much happening - trying to recover from a sleepover with my 7 yr old grandson!

Peace out - smoke 'em if you got 'em!  Now, where's that pipe...


----------



## novitius (Feb 16, 2020)

I have relapsed on coffee. But I've kicked the Pepsi down many notches. Still trying to get back down to about 220#. I'm not sure what I weigh now but old clothes are starting to fit again. Blah blah, I'm stoned. 
 Garden work, focus! LSD is not conducive to accomplishment. I'd bet it's great for a hike tho. I can't wait for spring... I need to start some girls for an outdoor grow.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

KTL - -U got a plan ?-- Or still developing one ?-- There lots of ways but U gonna need 2 grow areas?- U know all this !- It's the weed ! -- I'm trying to get going !- I made it to bloom and did some pre trimming - Waiting on my trim trainees to show !- The nephew and his girlfriend !-- She do like her weed !- I just love that look people get in thier eyes when they see a grow in full bloom for the 1st time !-- I think she will be good for the nephew - They were a couple when they came over to the beach !- Got in a fight or something and spit up - She moved back in with him !- He's had some strange ones since that I didn't trust for **** !-- She sees the potential better than he does !-- Always with the --Keef give me some them caps ! -- I'm bogart some this trim !- Keef like caps too !- I really don't need the trim help but I got some overhead stuff that will hurt me so I'm get some help !- We kicking it up a notch with every cycle !- Next gonna be close to my groove !- I said I perfer water - I didn't say I couldn't grow in dirt !-- I think nephew got his dirt groove on now after the last SNAFU  where we learned all dirt ain't pot growing dirt !- I can ease all he wants back into dirt but things went south with some bad dirt so I dug out my aero  boxes and saved them !- Veg is a jungle now !- Still about half aero and half dirt !- Hopefully by night time the next cycle will be settled into bloom with plenty head room  and I can organize veg somewhat ?-
Damp and drizzly in the mudhole !- Place don't look like no pot farm but it is -- little bitty one for what I could do with it - most wouldn't give this place a second glance !- With this much room available for growing at the Bat Cave and couple grand in New lights ?- U know I'm be OK !-- Next step is only a about a 10x10 foot veg and another for bloom !- Then later comes the 4 part second bloom off set from the other by a week - and that will be one my complete grow units !- That will produce a harvest every week or so !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 16, 2020)

Oh geez nov, quarter of a tab and I get eagle vision when it comes to dust and cobwebs, and extra motivation to dart around the house flailing at them with a duster. And my dumb butt always forgets to take some claritin first! Sneezing and muttering about spiders... Roomie finds the show quite entertaining as she's sitting there munching on mushrooms and giggling.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 16, 2020)

Old friend from college is coming up for lunch so im taking it easy so far, I'm certain we will be drowning in bong water by dark...


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Oh geez nov, quarter of a tab and I get eagle vision when it comes to dust and cobwebs, and extra motivation to dart around the house flailing at them with a duster. And my dumb butt always forgets to take some claritin first! Sneezing and muttering about spiders... Roomie finds the show quite entertaining as she's sitting there munching on mushrooms and giggling.[/QU


----------



## novitius (Feb 16, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Oh geez nov, quarter of a tab and I get eagle vision when it comes to dust and cobwebs, and extra motivation to dart around the house flailing at them with a duster. And my dumb butt always forgets to take some claritin first! Sneezing and muttering about spiders... Roomie finds the show quite entertaining as she's sitting there munching on mushrooms and giggling.


 Hahahaha. I bet that is entertaining!
Stinky! I was referring to this weed I grew!
I'm not sure I'd dose again. I loved it in my early years. I was 14 the first time I got some Bears. Cleanest stuff I've ever had. Made me love blotter over all else for a couple years.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

Y'all's bad !-- I See NOTHING  !- I don't even know this language U speak !-- Took me decades to figure out why they always put me in class with the bad kids when I was in school!- Then one day when I was older It come to me!- The put me in class with the bad kids because that's where I belonged !- With my own kind !


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

I got head room in bloom !- and it's mostly put back together !- Hurt myself some !-- Gonna let them run another day maybe 2 !- Wasn't enough amber yet anyway !- I want melt U amber almost 50% -On The White Indica this time !- She leave U a little more functional at first sign of  amber !- but I got a point to make!-- Oh !-- That hurts !- Pain well spent once I heal some!- Had to he done !
Now I can grow some regular sized plants !-- I got this one aero box gotta go to bloom as is - Then I'll be backing my boxes on out slowly and get him into dirt !- and of course I'll keep a box or 2 out just to back up the girls in case there's a problem !- Got the stiff neck !- Dirt farmers need to clear me on this and see if I told him right !- He growing in these one gallon pots --I brought over a hundred !- ( don't ask !)
Anyway I tell him grow them up to 18 inches or so shaped in these - about a week before U move them to bloom-- up pot to the next size-- let them settle in for a week or so then do the flip !
Sounded like I knew what I was talking about !-- will that work OK ?-- I know water more better ! - drains and pumps that's how I'm move water - I don't need to be carrying water no more !- I'm old !- There's better ways !- I ain't shoveling either !  -- 
I'm building a dam geriatric grow system !- Making it where  one crippled up old man can run one these "Grow Units"- - Still need to find the appropriate size veg to feed two room sized blooms ?--- Anything over that I'll need help !-- but this ?- I can do !-- The weed must flow ! - This my back up Social Security Plan !-- Plan "W" - but not like Alice's Restaurant song and that  "Group "W" !-- That's different !
I better get my heat pack up - necks gonna lock up !- Got da **** done anyway !- I got time to lay up a day or so !- Then I'm unlease the White Indica !-- If There's better weed in Texas how can I get some ?- I think I'm be just fine with what I got !-
Then there will be The Mudhole Pink !
Papa Leroy ( SD-X-BBSL)--was half Snow Lotus bred to Black Berry Snow Lotus -- Momma is  this here White Indica - (WI-X-BBSL)- Stacking that Snow Lotus deep in the Mudhole Pink ?-- Will it be any good ?- Oh yeah !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 16, 2020)

Afternoon Folks...Gloomy day in the Swamp...lots of clouds hanging around and just enough rain to make it sloppy. I advise lots of cannabis on these day.SA now we know your secret to that Better House Keeping award...them spiders got some mean colors on them! Daytona 500...they drive in circles at 200 mph till they hit something...I'd rather watch Jeopardy.


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

Everything going fine then somebody take a right turn and this is what U get !- Just keep taking lefts Cuz !- Right turn one my best moves !- but that right there supposed to happen behind me !-

Edit :- Polk Salad Annie!--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 16, 2020)

You type all that in here keef? Lol...


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

RE --I'm a thumb typing fool !--
I thumb type on my phone - not sure I could even work a real key board anymore !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 16, 2020)

My thumbs are too fat...


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

Oh!- Feeling kinda old !- Moving slow!- Getting the extra headroom in bloom was worth it !- I had some help - Woulda hurt me worse doing it alone !-- Got my heat pack on my neck !- This ain't my first rodeo !- I be back up kicking it in a day or 2 !- Might just be sore tommorrow if I didn't do too much !-  The grow is on auto pilot and shouldn't need much attention for a few days !- Rain coming back probably for days !- Cloned Leroy ! --Kilt the big piece - He has done his job !- I'm thinking there will be plenty - plenty - Mudhole Pink seed !- I got the nephew to dust it a little more with some pollen !- Didn't really need it ! -- I still got some pollen in an envelope for another time ! ---Fold that envelope and put it in an airtight container in the fridge probably be good for 6 weeks or so !-- maybe ?
The Mudhole Pink is a done deal ! -- Just wait for the seed to grow and mature now  !- Gonna be a mind mower !- and make pink bud !- Outta this ugliness gonna come a strutting most potent beauty !-- Order outta Chaos !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 16, 2020)

Yeah keef, when he up pots 'em tell him to tie all the major branches down so they are spread out but you got it.  I just turned 14 days in flower and my garden is covered in bud!


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 16, 2020)

As usual,  my plants should be in twice as much space


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

We can't help it Nick ! -- There's never enough room !-
 I saw the nephew's girlfriend set him down today and explain the value of what was happening in this mudhole !- Told him this is the best weed I've ever smoked and I could sell all this I could get back in Arkansas for top dollar!- I'm bumping the harvest weight up some every month as things come together !- These old lights kinda holding me back some but I can work with them for a little longer ! - 
Soon as the house sell be a dozen of those spider farmer 1,000 watt lights coming my way !--Nature vs. Nurture --  I got the nature covered as far as what the plant is genetically capable of doing !- I got some jam up genetics - and Nurture ?-or the "grow environment"  -- I know the environment I want - I just need to provide it to the grow !- 
Summer coming and so are the bugs!- I hate bugs !-


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2020)

terroir would be the correct term


----------



## Keef (Feb 16, 2020)

Terroir-
noun
The complete natural environment in which a wine is produced including the soil-- topography and climate !-

Only difference is we grow inside and we can manipulate the environment -
Give the girls what they want and they'll strut they stuff for U !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 17, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone...Monday has sprung!...Working with 55* this morning ...heading to about 70*...hard to beat that...well if it would stop raining it would be hard to beat.Got a catch in my bic lighter thumb...feels like it needs to be pulled and popped.. but it does not happen....thinking I may need disability over this. I can see the Judge awarding the case! Taste test on T Kush this morning...nice smooth skunky kushy taste...very potent couch lock...body numbing ...pain reliever and this is after 4 days of dry time no cure. It produced lime green hard nuggets that would have fine bag appeal. Off for a walk....smoke it if you can!


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

Morning OFC!-- It lives !


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2020)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 17, 2020)

Umbra, I like the new word.  Terroir.

I can get my head around where is the best place for an Indica to thrive by thinking of an actual place,  then a Sativa, and finally that magic hybrid place.


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 17, 2020)

And good morning, all.


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm a hit over in Fox news chat rooms today !-- They say they wanna do bad things to me !---  Me and my Caronavirus are apparently not welcome at the rallies !--- Told them I be there anyway !-- Looking forward to shaking your hand !

Sometimes I just can't help myself !-

 Making a 2nd cup of coffee and reload the pipe !- Not hurting as bad as I expected !- Face not liking the weather and my neck is stiff !-- Left arm is slow !-- Other than that ?- Just regular old man aches and pains !-- I'm build a comfortable buzz today and move in !-- Maybe not get extra high but time will tell ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2020)

6 am conference call, later


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2020)

Good morning yall!
I think I got almost 4hrs sleep without waking up!   Whoo hoo!
I still feel wrung out tho.  Sleep disorders cause SO many other problems.   I Gotta get a CPAP.
  I messed up and put a fresh clone out with the others that were established.  Problem being humidity is increadably low and my vaporizer went dry over night and the new clone didnt like it.  I'm hoping to save it cuz its the O.L. which for Me has been a real bird to get to root.
Have a green day yall!
My dogs are demanding my immediate attention.   Dang they are spoiled!


----------



## key2life (Feb 17, 2020)

Hola, OFC - I'm with you, Gloman - I'm not sleeping very well lately - Oh well, I'll sleep when I'm dead.

Wet and nasty here in the Pines - this wet cold gets in your bones, and I got bad wheels any ways.

Getting an autodrip system dialed in for vacations and out of town trips now that I'm going to try and go year round with the growing.  Seems simple enough, so far... famous last words!

Peace out, Old farts


----------



## Biff LaRue (Feb 17, 2020)

Good morning OFC. I'm old and have been known to fart, may I join you?


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

Morning - G - Umbra !-- 
Rooting clones goes right back to that new word Umbra taught me yesterday -- Terroir -- If cuts have a favorable environment they will most likely root -- Humidity is a pain for U guys up farther north !- I'd ship U all the humidity U want if I could !-- HP probably got some he could spare too ?-- 
Nick said teach the nephew how to put some bondage on these girls ?-- I regged a bunch of those midget girls they'll just bush out everywhere !- He not gonna need to tie them down much !-- They get maybe a foot tall I give them a flat top haircut - They bush out even more ! -- Then run theyass thru bloom again !- -


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

Welcome to OFC Biff !- Drag up a chair !-


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2020)

Welcome Biff!
Glad ya found us!   Old is ok, but Please keep your farts to yourself.   lol. 
  Are you currently growing anything?
What kind of setup do you have?
If we can be of help with anything just ask.  There's quite a few very knowledgeable growers here always willing to share.
Again....Welcome!


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

KTL -- That's what I got going on in my mind but for different reasons -- I'm waiting on the beach house to sell so I can buy me a new place !- I'm calling what I'm trying to do a "Grow Unit"-- It's a grow with a veg capable of feeding 2 bloom areas each on a 4 part rotation -- A 4 part rotation of 60 day finishers means U move a group ( however many that be) to bloom every 2 weeks - after 60 day U start getting a harvest ever 2 weeks of however many was in that group - 2 blooms with thier cycles offset by one week would give U a weekly harvest !-- It's got to be automated best I can do - So I want it to be a Geriatric Grow Unit that even one crippled up old man could manage it !-- I run aero under LEDs - The biggest pain in daass about aero boxes is changing out the nute water in them or a res. change ?- I'm plumbing them at the new place where I can do a res change by turning a valve or 2 - and pipe the used nute water out and fresh in !- Everything is on timers - submersible pumps in the boxes go on and off every 15 minutes spraying my roots -- Lights are on a timer of course - and a bubbler runs in each box 24/7 - My job is to keep an eye on nute water levels in the boxes and PH- Start the appropriate number of clones at the proper time -- watch for bugs and  get high ! -


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm about to turn 65 - Weed be my second career !- Texas gonna roll over sooner or later and when they do I'm be there waiting on them !-- I can rock the grey area just fine but I'd like to see what legal would feel like !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

Got a correction to a post !- -- They all making big leaves but that paper plate size leaf Umbra posted for me ?-- That hybrid looking leaf  is from original seed to  Rose's Purple Haze !-- I shoulda looked closer !- She kicking it !- That whole box is !-

Edit :-- Gonna break out the CCR this drizzly looking morning  !-- Born on the Bayou!-- Suzie Q -- 

Edit-Edit :-- Rose's Purple Haze growing right beside her daughter in PH-X-BBSL-- A throw down !- Show me what U got !


----------



## Biff LaRue (Feb 17, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Welcome Biff!
> Glad ya found us!   Old is ok, but Please keep your farts to yourself.   lol.
> Are you currently growing anything?
> What kind of setup do you have?
> ...


I'm growing something, not sure what, had a half dozen seeds given to me during a party. Of course knowing nothing about growing, my plants don't look anything like the seed catalogs! I have seeds coming from a couple different seed banks so I'm hoping to get better at it. I also have just transplanted 12 clones so I'll see if the new light helps.

I have a 3x3 grow tent and a 4x6 room with 3 300W LEDs. I'm told I need more light so I have just purchased a King 1500W LED and plan to buy a couple more as my retired lifestyle allows.

I have experienced MP's helpful people already and I'm feeling better about my prospects next grow.


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

Biff it's a process !- U gotta mess up some to learn !-- Sounds like U got what U need to build a nice grow !- I tell ya though-- Smoking Weed is not addictive !- But growing it  can be highly addicting!- There's a disease we all get sooner or later !- I call it VCD !- Variety Chasing Disease !
Already shopping seed?- I hate bring U bad news but dude sounds like U got the early symptoms!


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

I got plenty seed !- Bohdi's "Black Triangle"-  don't mean nothing to me !- Dank Sinatra ?- I don't NEED it but ?- Black Triangle - Bohdi's study in extremes ?- It want to come to Texas - I know these things !- VCD got nothing to do with it !

Edit - No ! Other Keef we can't cover the smell of a grow with the smell of cooking shine !- I don't know bout U sometimes ?----What have U been smoking ?-- We gonna have to learn about some carbon filters ?


----------



## Lesso (Feb 17, 2020)

Where's Waldo? (Or can you spot Lesso?)


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2020)

I was told by some folks here in Cali that the Black Triangle is psychedelic, lol. Heavy indica night time smoke


----------



## novitius (Feb 17, 2020)

Are you the park ranger or the dude on the t shirt Lesso?


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2020)

Free Raz


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

We might have to see about that Black Triangle Umbra ?-- In shuffle of selling the beach house and buying the Bat Cave ?- Might be a seed order slid in amongst the lights and such ?- U know I be wanting it ?-- Sounds right up my alley ?


----------



## Lesso (Feb 17, 2020)

novitius said:


> Are you the park ranger or the dude on the t shirt Lesso?


Nope lol


----------



## thegloman (Feb 17, 2020)

Biff
I use 1 king 1500w along with a king 1200w and a sf1000.
All in a 5x8 enclosure.  I may pick up a couple 4' strips for the edges
You want to be sure you have plenty of light.


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

Note to future Keef !--This what U had sexed -- cloned and growing in the mudhole !
B
BC
AK Thang
WI-x- BBSL
PH
PH-X-BBSL
PM
SD-X-BBSL
SR91-X- ( MZR-X-BBSL)
NL
L-x-3
B--S-x- AH
CC-x- BOG
SS-x- BOG
SD-x- BOG

Edit - forgot " V" 

Head injury extremes on full display !
U gonna need a bigger grow room Cuz !


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2020)

Blackstar x apricot head?


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

Marked-- B--S -x- AH
and got to add "V" to the list

Lawdy he say "Weed Store in a Box" ?--We getting there !
Got to put -- between the B and the S cause ** just come out **


----------



## Biff LaRue (Feb 17, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Biff
> I use 1 king 1500w along with a king 1200w and a sf1000.
> All in a 5x8 enclosure.  I may pick up a couple 4' strips for the edges
> You want to be sure you have plenty of light.



Thanks Gloman, When they come out of the 3x3 I'll have another  1500W plus three 300W lights in the 4x6. Hope that does it otherwise I can buy more Lumens (I know how to do that!).


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2020)

Doing some testing Quality Control = 3.5g PE#6 on a peanut butter sammy


----------



## novitius (Feb 17, 2020)

Afternoon ofc. It's 40* today and sunny. Seen a dude on a crotch rocket gettin it on the shoreway. He crazy. 
 Hi Biff. I'm using King lighting too. I have two 1500's in a 5x5. I feel like I could use almost twice as much light. But they do the job pretty darn well. Your harvest may not be that heavy. But you can work on that and figure it out. That's where I'm at with them, trying to get the most out of them.


----------



## novitius (Feb 17, 2020)

umbra said:


> Doing some testing Quality Control = 3.5g PE#6 on a peanut butter sammy


Enjoy the ride!


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 17, 2020)

Afternoon Folks..Hope everyone's day has been fine...certainly has here...made some tuna salad on romaine this evening ...catching up on Picard..it is becoming a hit I think.


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2020)

novitius said:


> Enjoy the ride!


Forgot I had a dental appointment. Rescheduled it. Didn't want to go bug eyed.


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

Been hauling water !- U know I hate hauling water ?-- Done about all I can do to this chaos of a grow !-
I missed 4:20 !- Got some catching up to do !- Umbra out there breaking trail with his electric  peanut butter sandwich!- - I'll do best I can to keep up !-
Between drizzles in the mudhole !- Wind starting to pick up some !- My broken face say we got a storm coming ! -


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2020)

Kicking in


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

Ride it Umbra !- Ain't like U can stop it now !- U gotta make the buzzer !--

Booker T and the MGs !- Green Onions !- Always helps me slide into the groove when and edible dose is kicking in !

Me ?-- I got problems!- Got the sticky - icky on my finger and rubbed my eye !- I know better than this !- It's like fire !
Am I gonna die ?-- Feels like I might !- It won't stop !--


----------



## Biff LaRue (Feb 17, 2020)

novitius said:


> Afternoon ofc. It's 40* today and sunny. Seen a dude on a crotch rocket gettin it on the shoreway. He crazy.
> Hi Biff. I'm using King lighting too. I have two 1500's in a 5x5. I feel like I could use almost twice as much light. But they do the job pretty darn well. Your harvest may not be that heavy. But you can work on that and figure it out. That's where I'm at with them, trying to get the most out of them.



40s sounds wonderful to me, haven't seen that for months. It did get to 20 something today after -6 last night. I'd complain but if it warms up, it snows...


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

Dam Biff !- I can't do that kinda cold anymore !-- Down here by Houston - I got the door open and swatting the occasional mosquito!- -  71 degrees here - Overcast with heavy rain coming !-- I think we in full on spring here!--I already put a few plants outside planning more -- I want me some hash this fall and it's not like I can run down to the weed store and buy some !-- The ducks are starting to form up for a trip north !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2020)

Lesso, i hope your the cute black guy. lol... the scary guy at the end?

So how's the peeps? Sun been shining for two days @50 degrees. Rosebud is happy again. I pruned about 5 roses yesterday in the back yard.  I raked and weeded and smoked pot the whole time and it was big fun, i gotta say.  

So we are down to two weeks for the na kids. They are having a big party when they leave. I told her we wouldn't go to that but would go to their year anniversary at na. She said we had to go. so I guess we will. I am excited for them to get to go home. She has kids and they are cute and miss her although i don't know if they ever lived together.  The man's mom and I talked for the first time. i told her he was a southern gentleman that was raised well. She cried, i don't think anyone has ever told her anything good about him.  thats the news from lake wobegone where all the mom's are stoned.


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

I be glad when they gone Rose !-Nothing against the kids  !- I'm selfish !- U need to spend more time with us !- We miss U !-

Edit :-- Happy Presidents Day !-- to --Bush -- Clinton and Obama !- Real presidents not the fake one !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 17, 2020)

Heat wave!  A couple degrees above freezing. A few tall blades of grass are barely peeking out from the snow melt. Sprig is cubbing!

I brought out a loupe to look at a frosty bud of my first baby.  White and icy .  This is the first time I have ever had a chance to see this.  I could make a habit out of this.  Addicting.. not that I have any problems cause I can quit looking any time.  I'll prove it too in a few minutes.

I still have a month until chop. Ides of March. The second and third are coming too.  An April fool, and a tax due day, too.  Eventually  I'm timing my next plant to smoothly slide in the rotation.  Here's a question.  Seeds seem to be delayed a few weeks compared to taking clones.  Right or wrong or it's complicated and maybe?  I'm switching to 6 to 8 week strains if that factors in.

Lesso,  are you the bell ringer?


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

Dax -- Maybe it's just me but seed plants seem to take longer to kick into bloom than clones do ?- I like my clones !
Good luck getting that rotation set up - Goodness knows it took me several tries to get it to work !- My biggest problem was I was sucking too many clones out too small a veg space too fast !- Get your veg built up !-- U can always shove another one in bloom if it gets ahead of U !-- I gotta find my loop !-- This big magnifier just ain't enough -

Ride of the Valkaries- Scene from Apocalypse Now !- Suzie Q got this stared this morning !


----------



## Lesso (Feb 17, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Lesso, i hope your the cute black guy. lol... the scary guy at the end?


One of those is true


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

I wouldn't know but I might be able to douse a map and find U ?- or close enough ! - but --Close only counts in hand grenades - horse shoes and storms !-- U can't trust a dam storm !- U think U in the clear then it starts chunking tornados at U !- 
What was I saying ?- Dam weed !- I had something on my mind - not anymore !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 17, 2020)

Good morning old fart and new old farts...hey biff welcome aboard...
Hmmm, I seem to do this more often than not...forget to hit the send button, so here is my morning greeting and mayhaps good night all in one, we’ll have to see...
Glad you got out in the sun Rose!!! I did too, turned over my compost pile and pulled a few weeds...all while smoking a few weeds...I remember my dad working around the garden and house when he was old, wearing a back support that was attached to a pair of suspenders...I’m not wearing the suspenders but I have the back support on and it feels good...giving me a bit of relief from the back pain and letting me get a little bit of work done...taking it slow just the same...Mid sixties here in NCal...Still got a month or so before the sun gets high enough to see into my back yard garden but it’s ready to go when that happens...well, I’m gonna try and remember to hit the send button now and I may just go to bed...we see...


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 17, 2020)

Longer in seed was what I was thinking too.  I am wiring a separate seed space.  That gives me an area each for seeds, clones, veg, veg, and bloom, bloom.  A month in each?


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

The grow is never big enough !-- What I usually do is when I sex - I take my clones and let the seed plant finish !-- Then I get a little taste of what it'll be like !- I can come back later with a group of clones and get a proper harvest from it !-
I just bred the Mudhole Pink - I send U some seed when they ripe if U want ?- I probably got a few more things I could shake loose !-- I'm afoot in the mudhole for now so I can't readily ship stuff  !- Give me some time and when I get up out the mudhole  -The beach house should sell pretty quick -- I'll hook U up with some OFC genetics !-- I still got some crosses ain't ever been grown ! -


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 17, 2020)

Nice offer but I spent too much time drooling over seeds.  Next thing you know, I'm getting secret Santa packages in thé mail.  I was very good this year too., kinda.   I got a couple years of seed if I don't clone.  I'm still in my first grow and doing dumb things and dialing in my grow.  

When you get settled in your new place, maybe we can trade some.  The genetics sound awesome.  I just want my skill good enough to not kill them first.


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

I got some 3 & 5 cc syringes full of seed !- I got 6 crosses fathered by Umbra's BB-x-BPU-- Most on some my BBSL crosses ! -- plenty blueberry chocolate !- 2 of Umbra's I crossed - I got Rose's Purple Haze bred to my BBSL then finished with Umbra's BB - It's a blueberry and  terp dominate and so is BBSL except not blueberry it's dominate in a damp forest hash type profile !- 2 terp dominate varieties - No telling what terps come out ?- but it be dank for sure !


Umbra I got seed to another BOC cross !
(Squish -x- Oregon Lemon )-x- BBSL-- x- BOC !
Also (NL-x-BBSL )-x- BOC - 
Neither ever been grown before !
No!-- Other Keef this is not a good time to start some !- 
Got girls growing to Golden Ticket -x-BOC 
and  ( GDP-X-BPU)-x-BOC -I call it blueberry chocolate but - BOC make things take a left turn !- I got one with a hook !- What is that smell and flavor so U take another toke to figure it out !- U been had !-- Gets me everytime !


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

Dax- I have kilt many plants so I know where U coming from !- U bet we'll do some trading if U want !-- Texas gonna roll over  next year on some kind of MMJ or something - So I took it upon myself to breed us some weed born and bred right here in the Lone Star State !
Everything in Texas got to be bigger and bolder  -So it had to be fine !-- Didn't know if I was up to the task ?-- Besides I kinda like growing stuff I bred !- So with the jack boot of prohibition on my neck ?- I did it anyway !- With the quality I had to work with from the OFC - I'm ready now to take on all comers on quality in Texas born and bred weed ! -Big brag ! Probably Ain't many born and bred in Texas anyway !
The Mudhole Pink was and it's gonna ring some bells and there's more just as bad to the bone !- Mind mowners and brain rapers is what they is !--
 Yo Texas !- Wanna see what I did while U was hunting me during prohibition ?---I got something to be proud of here - several things ! - and --It represents my big fat middle finger for ya !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 17, 2020)

Plus it’s kinda fun growin weed from seeds made by people you sort of know...sort of...myself, I haven’t made any seed yet. I sorta tried once but not very hard...mostly I’m still kinda like you tryin to figure out how best to grow’m...I gone a number of ways and I’m still experimenting...first grow, I bought one expensive water only soil and gave it only water and got some decent pot...next I bought some liquid nutes & soil and grew some more decent pot...then I tried dwc...that was a failure for me...then I started growing in coco chips after reading about it here on MP...that has worked for me, it’s a form of water farming...I feed them automatically several times per day and the nutes drain back to my reservoir to be recycled...my plants are in pots as opposed to keefs aero box’s...now I want to go organic so that’s the latest experiment...to be discussed another day...I’m sure tired of political ads, are you? Goodnight ya’ll...didn’t I already say that once...


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2020)

Still high as heck. Keef talks about surgery and the horrors he has seen. Not too long ago I had photo exhibit at a museum. It didn't go very well … I was banned from the museum. The photos were of dying people in hospice care, the homeless nearly dead, roadside accidents where the CHP were just putting a blanket over the face of the body, murder victims crime scene photos, and autopsy photos. There is 1 photo that will always haunt me.


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

I guess they missed the point Umbra ?-- It wasn't  supposed to be pretty art --sounds like U was out to make a point !-- It was just over thier head !--
In the hospital sometimes I would find some crazy old fool who tried get outta bed without help - I come in find him asleep  hanging by his catheter about 4 inches off the floor !-- Pic like that woulda made a nice addition to your collection !- Some people try to never forget thier past - I don't want to remember some the things I did and saw !---


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 17, 2020)

Its surreal how similar the visceral mental snapshot of a moment in a lived trauma can be recalled by a well taken photograph; the photograph becomes physical proof of the reality of trauma-even vicariously, it affects you- whatever part of the photo that resonates snaps you back out of the dreamstate in which the lived one resides, and the two somehow combine to return you to all the other sensory stuff from the lived trauma. Whatever the original one was... the smell of blood evaporating off hot asphalt can come from a black and white print. I know.


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2020)

Reporter say - We are not living in normal political times !--
No **** Sherlock ! -- He likes to be called King !-- He's not my King -

Stinky too many of them  vivid unforgetable moments and U end up with a broken mind like mine!- 5 heart surgeries in a row after I worked a full Friday in the OR!- Then we started doing hearts --The surgeon wanted to clear his surgery calender so he could leave on vacation Sunday at noon !-My boss approved it -I had to work straight thru until Sunday morning - Doc made his flight -We killed 3 outta five doing it ! --Guess who gets to bag the body and take it to the morque ?-When U no longer have to read the instructions on a body bag - U been doing it too long !

That broke me !-- then I fell about a week or so later !-- My mind won't ever be right again ! -


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2020)

BoC F2 x London bridge is a girl and magnum pie x London bridge is a boy. Pulled BoC F2 x LB and revegging. Gonna take cuts


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2020)

So is there going to be a Presidential decree to change President's Day to King Day?


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2020)

Y


stinkyattic said:


> Its surreal how similar the visceral mental snapshot of a moment in a lived trauma can be recalled by a well taken photograph; the photograph becomes physical proof of the reality of trauma-even vicariously, it affects you- whatever part of the photo that resonates snaps you back out of the dreamstate in which the lived one resides, and the two somehow combine to return you to all the other sensory stuff from the lived trauma. Whatever the original one was... the smell of blood evaporating off hot asphalt can come from a black and white print. I know.


You get it. Art should make you feel something. Whether you like it or hate it, but apathy never. Sometimes it takes a shock to the senses to remember the things we bury deep in our psyche about ourselves


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2020)

1:30 in the AM and here I am wide awake !- Hurting a little - just enough to keep me awake !-- Might as well pack a pipe ?--


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2020)

Ugh!
Meee tooo keef! Gonna roll up a fat doob of this trim.   It does a nice job.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 18, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Nice morning here...no rain is whats nice! Might just be changing that President day..." When you strike at a King you must kill him"...DJ political name quoting... RW Emerson...he seems to think along those lines. I worked for a guy who won the Corners election....he had no medical degree...he drew some controversy as you might imagine...went with him on plenty of Corner calls. Saw lots of gruesome and sad things...some were of great curiosity/mystery(murders) if not for being morbid. This was on top of growing up around a slaughter house...the hardest ones were suicides...some involved mom's with small children. Interesting read out on some green tech...before the powers that be make it go away. Peace ya'll   

https://phys.org/news/2020-02-green...RaqwmBkDfApVyAgby0GKxngx4JbnxYWyHi5dv0z4e3Pmg


----------



## thegloman (Feb 18, 2020)

Good morning yall!
It's rainy wet and cold but it's Not freezing!  33* and the sun will be up soon.  I hope.

Nice read there HP!
Go figure!   We are breathing our power!


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 18, 2020)

Good morning OFs, and youngFs too. 

 A cold front is coming through.  My bone barometer is slightly signalling so it's a small swing.  It's clean up day.  All my construction has my grow space messy in the aftermath.  I need to inventory extra parts to use them up in my next grow closet.  I've been making sips panels to bolt together.  Modular and easier to break down when it's time. Cheaper than a tent over time by my calcs.

Enjoy the morning coffee and bowls.


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Lesso (Feb 18, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> Lesso, are you the bell ringer?


Close....im in this one too....almost the same costume lol
This one was just at cannes! No one invited me lol


----------



## key2life (Feb 18, 2020)

Morning, OFC - More rain, rain, rain... Rain all day and all night.  Getting cabin fever!

The little auto-drip unit I scored works like a dream - can handle up to 10 plants, should hold me for a while.  Just gonna start with 2 plants, and see what I might could do with some LST.  Let 'em veg longer than I usually do, too.  Tie yer mother down!

Peace out = Keep yer powder - and yer weed - dry today!


----------



## novitius (Feb 18, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Almost 50* out there and cloudy. Kiddos took fevers overnight. Little things were burning up. I guess it's normal for toddlers to spontaneously catch on fire? New adventures everyday with them twins. But, this means they'll be taking extra naps today and that will give me some free time. 
 I had a dream last night that the OFC had a clubhouse and the coffee table was a real place for us to gather. We had grow rooms and places to teach. It was a pretty cool dream. There was a wall with our photos hanging. I guess my mind took the design of a Lodge and overlayed the ofc on it. Instead of offering a full bar we had mostly cannabis. I did change a keg.... 
 White strawberries for the wake n bake!


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2020)

Morning OFC  -- finally got some sleep !- Doing better just sore !-- 67 and still overcast and humid !- Having some O.J. - coffee and a toke or 2-- Managed to change the res in a couple boxes yesterday - Have I mentioned that I hate hauling water ?--  That's what got me last night !- but it's done - no pressing matters to tend to in the grow !- This evening I got the nephew &his gf coming to help me some !
Got to get a revegged White Indica from veg in one trailer to bloom in another !- It's in about a 20 gallon planter -Too heavy for me to handle !-- and move an aero box to bloom too-  then a little trimming and teaching !- -He gonna do fine ! -- This ain't FFOF but he brought me some good black dirt and it works good enough !- Gotta get a pencil and paper out and draw me out how I'm modify these boxes for the geriatric grow at the Bat Cave !- - What I got in mind for bloom is 8 of my boxes - however many plants that be !--4--  2 box groups - 1,000 -1500 watts of LED over each group !-- I'll put the boxes on a stand and plumb them for  a drain with valve and and nute water inlet also with valve !- Instead of a pump for each box  I'll pump nute water from a recirculating res to the sprayers in the box - Drain to a common res and keep no water in the boxes - 4 inch aero baskets and collars filled with baked clay balls -
Veg another story - I need to clone - Grow- Get them into 4 inch aero baskets -- grow some more before moving to bloom !--  Hook the boxes up with plumbing like bloom but there will be modifications - Then when I get that rolling with that harvest every  2 weeks -- I eventually set up another bloom like the 1st one and just offset it by a week !
Takes time though - Every 2 weeks U move a group to bloom - Starts with one group of plants in a 4 part bloom - Takes U 2 months to get bloom full !- Then it's off and running !--

Edit -- Everytime I've said what I looking for in the bat cave I've said 3 bedroom frame house !- U see I'm planning to put my res under the house to help keep it cool !- Drain to it and pump from it !- pump it to a holding tank out back when changing the res !-- Use it on my fruits and veggies !-- Lights on a timer - Nute water spray on auto pilot -
No shoveling- no hauling no dam water !-- I got this !- Got this trailer that could be converted to hold my second bloom ?- Thinking about painting it with psychedelic colors in a camouflage pattern ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2020)

Henry Axe !-- 410 gauge lever action shorty !- I kinda like that !


----------



## Biff LaRue (Feb 18, 2020)

Warm today, 25 but 4" of snow. I hate shoveling the drive and my snowblower broke! Clones are shoving out new growth like crazy and the flowering group smells SO GOOD!


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2020)

It's 76 degrees F here in the Mudhole !- Warm and humid !
Pressure is unstable and face feels like storms moving in --
Managed to get to bloom and get some light hangers installed -- I'm growing dank under some questionable lights - Maybe 600 watts a square yard ?-- they gonna like it when I get some real lights !


----------



## Biff LaRue (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm dancing around my grow room today! They maybe little itty bitty buds but they are STICKY and smell wonderful. Or is there something else I don't know...


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2020)

Biff - When U harvest can make a big difference in the effects of the weed !- U got a jewellers loop or some way to magnify ?- U watch the little clear mushroom shaped trichomes !- As it ripens you'll the triches go from clear to cloudy and then amber !- some take them at about 25% Amber like me - Others may let them go to full amber but my  indicas will melt U at 50% Amber !-- Anymore than 50 % they'll put U to sleep !- So now U gotta figure out what works for U !- That's why I like my clones !- U learn about the individual plant after U run it a couple times


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2020)

Somebody help the cripple -- I used to be able to post pics from my phone - The service is not very good here but When I try to post a pic it say the file is too large !- So how dahell do I make the file smaller ?--  Did the computer system change - I never had this problem before !-


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 18, 2020)

Cannabis break...not quite 4:20...never paid much attention to clocks anyway. The site has a 2mb limit on photos Keef...you can reduce the resolution in your phones camera setting or  use an app or online image resizer.... they are simple to use and free. Below is an example of an app and a online service. The app is installed on your phone...site lets you choose Apple or Android...the online service you will upload your photo to the site ...resize it...then save it back to your device.

https://www.image-size.com/


http://www.simpleimageresizer.com/


----------



## Biff LaRue (Feb 18, 2020)

Keef said:


> Biff - When U harvest can make a big difference in the effects of the weed !- U got a jewellers loop or some way to magnify ?- U watch the little clear mushroom shaped trichomes !- As it ripens you'll the triches go from clear to cloudy and then amber !- some take them at about 25% Amber like me - Others may let them go to full amber but my  indicas will melt U at 50% Amber !-- Anymore than 50 % they'll put U to sleep !- So now U gotta figure out what works for U !- That's why I like my clones !- U learn about the individual plant after U run it a couple times



Sounds like a plan. I want some fun times and some sleepy time. We shall see. Thanks.


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2020)

That was fun down one rabbit hole after another !- I kilt the last phone messed with me like this !- Until I get some help I guess I won't be posting  pics for awhile - U talking to someone never downloaded an app in his life !-I can barely get here!- I can text , e-mail and search - That's it !-  I can get to that app HP posted !- It sends me to an app store but I don't know what to do there !- I pushed a bunch buttons most didn 't do anything- place made no sense to me !--Sent me to the app store - Like dropping me off in the wilderness without a map !- I don't what to do !-- It's me !- Thanks HP I'll have to get someone looking at the screen and tell me what to do !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2020)

I hate it when I get frustrated like this !- Makes me wanna kill **** !-- I should just go to the  grow and try to forget about it !-- I still wanna kill **** !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 18, 2020)

Had to shove 4 inches of heavy wet snow off the truck before leaving work right as it was changing to rain, passed a couple cars in the median because no one from Connecticut has yet figured out what 4wd is and more importantly ISN'T intended for. Welcome to winter in vermont. We call them the blue plate specials, cuz that's all you can see sticking out of the shrubbery along the interstate after they wreck their beemers.
Home now with a cold drink and some Nicola conte on the noise box, home made chex mix for dinner because im an Adult and if i want to eat chex mix for dinner i will, d4mmit, fired up the kerosene parlor stove just to cut the damp chill. Dog is pretty into it. Nice n cozy.
About to venture upstairs with the clippers and sacrifice some plants for the next round of burnt offerings to the gods of Chill. Scissors hash on the menu for dessert,  just gotta make some first


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2020)

I need out this mudhole while I still got a remnant of sanity left !-- I'm not handling this that well !-- I need my place and my own grow !- This ain't working for me ! --I'd walk away and start over somewhere else If I could !- I just need some patience and I seem to be mostly outta that !-


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 18, 2020)

Keef if you can ration the last of your patience through the bat cave search, you're home free.


----------



## novitius (Feb 18, 2020)

Here Keef.... One of my own favorites when needing reenergized and motivated. Kick it up a few notches and add in some bass if ya got it.


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey Keef, can you get youtube?  I get in your position and search youtube.  Almost always, someone has a video that hand holds me through what's tripping me up.

  Google helps find the youtubes.  Hope I didn't aggravate you more with this.

Works with grow questions too, but some really don't know anything.


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2020)

I'll be OK !- I just have to endure an unpleasant situation a little longer !- The physical hard ships I can adapt to better -- I'm on foot - I have running water in the sink in the trailer - toilet is broke - bathroom and shower over in the big trailer that flooded - to take a shower I have to turn the breaker in to the water heater - turn the water on to the big trailer - There is leak under the big trailer so I have to turn the water on and off for shower bathroom !- No door on the bathroom and it can get cold - U should see me hustling to the bathroom in the cold rain !- This is temporary I can handle this -I'd just like to know how long I gotta do this ?- Open ended I don't do so well --
It's the things that are out of my control that get me down !-That house needs to sell and I need to do a mantra or something to calm myself -When U can't do anything about it U just gotta bend like a willow in the wind and come on back up when the wind dies away !-  It's easier said than done !--- Head injury like to do things his own Dam way and Now !- -- At his Place !-- I'll get thru this I think I just needed to vent !- Dam I got a geriatric grow at the Bat Cave pretty much built in my mind except I'll adapt to the room I have to work with !
I'll not only survive this but In the end?- I win !

Dax -- I can Google and You-tube - Been using my phone like a TV - Keeping up with the news - That's where I get my music too - I never think to look up things like resizing a file - mostly because it never occurs to me to do it !-- I'm get new service and maybe a pad soon as I get outta here so pics is really no big deal -- I'll get everything back on track soon as I move !-- gonna get really cold for down here In a few days - Already dug out my long johns !- It's not much but I'll be out the weather in a warm place with my pups !-- Got plenty supplies and extra lighters --enough to smoke !-- I'm just eagar to get the Bat Cave up and running - I'd like to have that second bloom on line and the kinks worked out before the end of the year !- I'm just ready to get outta here and get started !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 18, 2020)

"It's the things outta my control that get me down." 
Amen brother.


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2020)

Pipe helped !- Packing another too !- I have a problem !- I don't do this thing they call "Wait"- very well !-- I'm eager to move on and start building a new life !-- Sharpening my grow skills !-- I know what I can do -- Got a plan with some rough numbers and the future look pretty good for ole Keef if he can get up out this mudhole !- The "Grow Unit " I described?- I most certainly can make it work ! - It's not like I woke up one day and said I'm design a grow system and learn to grow !- No this came from experience !-- I been in the trenches learning my craft !- Now I'm ready to shine !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 18, 2020)

A busy day today,  I started fiddling, cleaning up some electrical under the house that has to do with my grow when my wife walked up and said what’s that water leak...I said huh...I’m just about deaf as far as quiet sounds go anyway...so I got to do plumbing today...that just about always degrades my mood and my day...but it wasn’t too bad, just some pex gone afoul...and the leak was just onto the ground...Our little rescue dog Finnian is not feelin well lately...hasn’t eaten in a few days...took him to the vet and they don’t have a clue...


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 19, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...The Pearl River finally hit its crest...about 2500 building/homes effected ...cool snap and then a warm up as usual...black mold will hit those flooded homes hard. Keef hang in there bud...its got to get better...it is a shame a Vet has to put up with such crap...we have billions to spend on political conquest but no housing help....in this Nation you are punished for being poor...I see it daily. 2RE I hope ol Finnian gets to going soon...when they feel bad...we feel bad.Hold up putting a new holiday on that 2021 calendar...we have a new title today "chief law enforcement officer of nation".... heck...where do I get my title changed? I wanna be the Cannabis Tsar  ...if you wanna grow this devils lettuce...you gotta get a permit from me...it'll cost you 1 nugget of dank...payable at first harvest. Enjoy your day amigo's with lots of cannabis!


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 19, 2020)

Good morning OFs.  Going to be cold again.  I'm on the 30 day countdown on my first harvest.  I'm already planning what I'm going to do differently on growing #4.  I need to go through the logs, enter the grow characteristics on the computer.

 I tried every plant manipulation in the book to control the canopy.  Most work easily, fimming never worked so I fimmed my fim.  Thinning leaves worked for indica hybrids, sativa hybrids were sparse enough that weaving leaves worked better.  In the seed descriptions, the descriptions led me to expect one base type to be the opposite of what it was.  The Raspberry cough came out like a sativa.  Pheno, or typical sales **?  I have more seeds so I'll try it again later.

I'm trying to decide what to sprout next.  Zkittlez, Blue Dream, White Widow, Wonder Woman, two med cbds, and others that I don't recall without looking.  I found a site that shows grow journals of contributors grows.  Seeing how the plants look under different set ups and nutes is a learning experience.  A bunch are first time growers.  Seeing how choices made on limited budgets and the effects on harvest and the screw ups that kill the crop are making me reexamine my choices.  I ended up switching to bio buckets, seems to be out of style.  I combined power sprayers with a waterfall, with bubbles to oxygenate everything.  I have the root balls that people show off on pictures, so that worked.  I really like the simplicity of having a tank float control the main reservoir levels.  The daily top offs were a pain.

I'm going on too long.  Smoke one for me.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

Morning OFC !
I'm better today !- Feel a little bad about unloading my problems on U guys like that -- We don't live in a fantasy world where everything is always peaches and cream !- We live in the real world !- **** happens sometimes !-- I'm just at an in between place and ready to move on !- I don't like in between !
HP-- I was wondering how far U were from the Pearl River !-- I was close to where it comes into the Ponchartrain !--
Glad it crested !--
I wouldn't really want or need any government assistance -- **** always comes with strings attached !-
All U gotta do is piss in this bottle regularly and let us monitor your cell phone and we'll give U a check ?-- -- All U gotta do is bite myass !--
At least I'm aware of my situation -- Some U guys still think U have a form of social security ?--and I'm not talking about a government check ! -- Retirement --savings -- Stuff ?-- With the assumption there will be no major changes in the way live goes on !- It'll be routine !-
 We got the Caronavirus loose - It's shutting down the Chinese economy - It's still building in America --we haven't felt the true impact yet !- We got a Nazi Crime Lord in the White House trying to destroy the country from the inside !- I'm sure all will be well ?-- With my little troubles I'm just out ahead of the pack on finding a way to survive in a new world order--
More coffee!-- Somebody put a chunk of hash on that Hookah and pass me a hose ?

Edit -- and we got cold rain in the mudhole today !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 19, 2020)

HP, as future Cannabis Czar, you might want a bud from the third grow.  The learning curve on the first cuts the dank and size.

I feel for the people hit by floods.  I wore out that t-shirt.  I became self sufficient in skills from diy after that.  Passing the tests for the housing codes was the toughest part.  The trades operated like the guilds of ancient days stopping me from doing anything until the tests were passed.  Mold mitigation, lead abatement, asbestos hazmat protocols were the ones that got everyone to give up on DIY.  Plumbing and electrical were easier.  For furnace work, I hired that done.  The people who borrowed to rebuild to mansions were the ones who screwed themselves financially.

We were hit with Katrina.  Katrina stalled a front, giving my valley downpour after downpour.  It's exactly like the weather people forecast climate change.  It made me a believer.  I moved to an unfloodable area.  Climate change is even more dire than wannabe Kings in threats to the country. An obese king won't live forever.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 19, 2020)

I am about 60 miles West of the Pearl......that Crest is at the North end by the Ross Barnett Reservoir...it will slowly crest South as the week goes by. As Keef mentioned we still have rain ...so those forecast may change. Duly noted Dax on the learning curves...but growing up in a Dirty South prohibition State.... makes you not picky lol. I have smoked some questionable weed before...those Reagan days of shutting the border down and running the supply out here. Once saw ashes of burned cannabis that smelled like fuel sale even...it had tiny pieces that did not burn in it ..I took a rain check on that one...and fan leaves only... that smelled like shrimp...passed on that as well. Things are much better now!


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

Dam we got got us a mess of Katrina survivors up in here !- **** impressed me too !-- I was in Hammond on the weak side !- I just had 100 mph winds !- We didn't flood !- I ran a fan- lamp and radio thru an inverter off a car battery for 2 weeks - Afterward  I became obsessed with being able to make power !- Katrina the reason I ended up in Corpus Christi !
One the 1st things I built in Corpus was a wooden box with a solar panel on an adjustable lid -- with a 12 volt deep cycle battery in the box beside a DC /AC inverter !
Dax-- I think U doing right on your grow !- There's so many choices on what to grow -- I ended up with these fast finishing Indicas and still got too many choices -- I have grown lots of varieties in midget form -- Some don't like what I do and some like it alot !- That's the ones I want !
I'll cull this mess I got down to the best few over maybe a year - I'll breed the things that like what I do !- I'll bring in more kinds  !- It's an ongoing never ending cycle !- I'm not gonna be bending over backwards to get some finicky variety to grow for me !- U got to grow in the environment I provide and plenty do !

Climate change ?-- Houseboat with grow barge !- Paddle wheels or such to turn water current into electrical lower !--


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Kind of gimped up this morning.
Golden years my ***!

The girlz are starting to show some progress at last.
This is the S.R.1 hemp.
The others are moving a little slower.   Ill post pics when they get a little further along.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

I heard that Gloman !-- Got smoking weed but low on medicine weed !- I'll have more soon but mornings without caps or some Earl make me move even slower and make grandpa noises !- I'll be better when I'm outta here and in my own place !- Growing is a long term project especially if U running a continuous grow !- A little stablitity would be nice for ole brain damaged here !- I can get by just fine I just need a place to do it !--

Dax-- in your DIY stuff have U tried your hand at brewing ?-- We got peeps here with some brewing expertise !- RE - got some trophies for his beer - Nick and the Gloman are ?-  Know they way around a still !- I like making fruit --- wine ?- I don't even drink anymore but it seems like it could be a valuable skill to have in a jam ?
Umbra got all kinds of mad skills !--- I do want a little still myself for ethenol for extractions !- Might even put some up like others would put money in the bank ? - Anything I want or need  over subsistence living gotta come from somewhere -- Only skills I got left worth a dam is growing weed and making liqour !- I use weed so I'll be growing it for myself !- Might as sell grow more than I need !- Put up It's also like putting money in the bank !- At worst It's something to bartar with for other things U need !- - The value of brewing is liqour to barter with or as fuel !- Same process gives U both !- Having fuelncan mean having power !- Without power what good is your microwave and such ?--


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

Another band of hard rain moving in  !- Getting tired of coffee and weed !- Think I'll switch to O.J. and weed ?- 
Made the dogs go outside in the rain to do they bizniss !- They pissed off at me now !- Neck is still stiff  I don't need to be doing much today anyway  !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2020)

Speaking of distilling again...... I ran all my shine thru again and settled on 1 gallon and 1 pint of smooth with a little bit of a sweet spiciness.  Rhy and corn.
Proof is 175 so its good to go for rso.  I'm gonna take the pint and proof it down to 90 which should give me a qt. of good sippin whiskey.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

Gloman -- It do get under your skin don't it ?-- It's a useful skill have !-- Got something to do with pride of workmanship I guess ?-- I did this !---Can feel good !


----------



## novitius (Feb 19, 2020)

I done did it. The back is fooked. Something slipped while I was asleep. Dabs today.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

Everclear go for $20 a fifth ? -- If they got it at your liqour store ?-- $ 100 a gallon ?-- Gloman's stove top still make a gallon a run ?-- Sounds cheaper than spending $100 on store liqour ?- Even if U gonna reclaim most of it -- be nice to have a couple gallons around ?-- It do have a higher value than that as moonshine or aged whiskey but that would be against the law and we ain't like that !- Mostly ?

Edit ---G -- Apples is always cheap !- Yeast like apples !-and sugar- Cook it off - temper with apple juice and add apple pie spices !- Oh some fine Apple Pie Moonshine that would make ?-- Just saying ?-- 
PS :-- Don't forget to put that cinnamon stick and an apple wedge in each quart jar !- People like to see that !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2020)

That IS the traditional method......However, if you really want to show off your skills you use gin baskets to infuse the flavors into the vapor and never have anything but clear in your jar.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2020)

This being 170 proof, it has to be cut roughly 50% for drinking.
1gal 170 = 2gal roughly 85 proof drinking liquor.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 19, 2020)

Good morning old farts...fun reading all your diy adventures...I’m pretty much a diy-er my own self...maybe that’s what leads us all to growin weed anyway...I started playin the guitar when I was in elementary school and then a few years later I needed a better guitar so I made one...then I made a better one after a while I was selling them...I never made a living at it but I did supplement my income a bit and it afforded some of the fun tools needed to expand my diy...next thing ya know I’m building a canoe, then I built a small sail boat and then a bigger sail boat...I don’t have the room or the back for that any more but it was fun...now most of my diy is weed related but I still do the occasional musical project...built a couple tube style guitar amps...I must be hi again, Cuz I’m ramblin...
Cheers y’all, smoke’m...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 19, 2020)

I may have to look into making some that strictly for extractions...can’t buy it here, I think 90 proof is the max they sell here...


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 19, 2020)

I used to work at a corn alcohol distiller.  I never learned the actual fermentation side and alcohol evaporators.  I worked in the elevator through to the syrup and HFCS side even helping design part of the plant.  I was a lifer until got out early for bad behavior.  Good people but the corporation sucked the life out of people.  The worst part was the drug tests.  I had to quit smoking!!!  The B*******!  LOL.

  I might try some distilling later.  I don't have a use for the fermented mash.  Kind of wasteful if I did.
  As to Everclear, In the words of my departed brother as he left the bar with his wife, FIFTY BUCKS IS PRETTY D### STEEP!


----------



## key2life (Feb 19, 2020)

Hola, OFC - Still wet, cold and nasty in the Pines.  Y'all can keep your "wraparound moisture" down in the gulf, where it belongs!  Going to start back up tonight and rain for 36 more hours or so.

DIY tendencies are definitely what got me here.  Stepdaughter preggers and moving back home?  I'm going to need some weed, after not smoking for many years!  Whaddya mean this little bag costs $100?  Screw that, I'll grow my own next time!  Eight years later, here I am.

Used to brew beer for many years, and got pretty good at it, too - but since I became a doper I don't drink hardy at all any more.  I did grow some Cubensis shrooms last year, and they turned out pretty awesome.  That was a pretty fun process, I have to say.  Still have some spores I have to grow out one of these days.  Somebody said the other day that they didn't think they could dose again at our age, but it was no big deal - in fact, it was smoother than I remembered as a young dude.

Peace out - Smoke 'em if you got 'em


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

I cheated on dam near every drug screen I ever took !-- I don't do drug screens anymore !-- High Fructose Corn Syrup probably ferment real nice ?-- Legal liqour making equipment and let's call it "grey area" equipment do the same thing just do it different !-- Gloman use what's called a pot still - where U ferment filter then put the liquid in a still !- A submarine still is a big still U ferment and cook off the vapor in the same large oblong still - 100 lbs sugar - 100 gallons of water and a lb of yeast -- When the sugar been eaten -- U put the cap on the still and cook off the alcohol vapor - run it thru a thump keg / doubler and on thru a worm to turn it back to liquid !-Take the head off and chop the tail short !- Make little more than could be justified as person use ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

I wanna keep growing as I age and can do less so I wanna start building such a system now !- I ferment wine in the grow room-- ( Only to add CO2 to the grow room )- then condense it in the freezer to about double the alcohol content !- The hardest part is making it taste good !- I run it until it is real dry condense it-- then sweeten with fruit juice or fruit concentrate !- I don't drink but it seems to walk ?- Flat or fizzy - your choice ? - as a gift of course --Coconut is harder but well worth the effort !- I do blueberry well !- Strawberry and Watermelon been tough !- I plan to perfect them this year !

Maybe a party in a bag ?- Quart jar of shine and a big ole bag of weed !- I'll throw in the papers and a lighter !- How much that worth ?

Mr. Keef -- We can't tell from the smell whether U got weed growing over there or if U making liqour ?-- Which is it ?-- 
Ruh- Row !- I need a lawyer !


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I have had company this weekend.  I have been busy so I have not been on.  The show I saw on Friday was awesome.  Albert Cummings put on a great show. 3 hours of Blues. 
His new album was released on Friday and he played new songs from it for the first time live. I bought his new CD at intermission and he signed it.


Blue skies and sunny today.  I am smoking some Black Jack and enjoying this day.

Have a GREAT day friends!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2020)

Good morning all, Keef our company is leaving in 12 days if you wanna move in. LOL. I told myself i couldn't smoke pot till i got my work done. I done.  I drank 3 double espressos this morning and not feeling the buzz. shoot. it is tired out. I am moving on to a sativa and see if it helps. Umbra, i was just looking in my seed drawer, thank you. My little plants are still stupid. I think i will just flip them and see what happens. Never had this happen.  Good to read all of you. Thinking of you guys.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2020)

RE, you are a talented guy.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks Rose but U know I'm make my stand in Texas !- I already got one foot back up in the Big Thicket !- Caronavirus coming !- Dictator Wanna be in the White House !-I'll be better off up in the woods until somekind of normal comes back !-- After what's coming !--That prepper work HP and others do bout to come in handy !- I know how to live on the river !-
I woulda like to have had  some time to prepare but hey it is what it is !- --The American Hitler in charge and I'm going to ground in the thicket soon as I can !


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm need some auto alternators -- U reacon a fellow could build him a wood fired steam generator ?- Turn river water into steam - use steam preassure to make power by turning alternators then condense the steam back into clean drinking water ?-- I do !


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I may have to look into making some that strictly for extractions...can’t buy it here, I think 90 proof is the max they sell here...


Everclear in Cali is 151 proof. BevMo carries it. I get my 190 just over the Oregon border. Shipping is half the price, so the closer to Oregon the cheaper it is to ship. If you drive there, no shipping.


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, Keef our company is leaving in 12 days if you wanna move in. LOL. I told myself i couldn't smoke pot till i got my work done. I done.  I drank 3 double espressos this morning and not feeling the buzz. shoot. it is tired out. I am moving on to a sativa and see if it helps. Umbra, i was just looking in my seed drawer, thank you. My little plants are still stupid. I think i will just flip them and see what happens. Never had this happen.  Good to read all of you. Thinking of you guys.


LOL, not sure what you have in your seed drawer but your welcome


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2020)

I drive 30 min to Oregon, i am glad they have it. I used to use rum, i think. Everclear is better.


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2020)

www.organicalcohol.com


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2020)

Hey Dax!
You say you worked at an ethanol plant?
We have one locally and I was curious what they did with the spent mash?
I feed mine to the birds and Squirlls but its only 5-9 lbs at a time.    
Do they sell it off for animal feed?


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2020)

Pacific ethanol was an account we lost. They made a refined corn oil besides the ethanol.  High fructose corn syrup. And yes the spent corn was sold as animal feed


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 19, 2020)

We did our MOW rounds this am, a nice sunny day drive’n with the windows down and jozi’s head out the window...it’s lookin a lot springier here in NCal...daffodils, flowers, all manner of weeds, even some flowering trees are just say “go for it”!!! Still no direct sun getting into my garden area yet though...I’m planning to put a couple plants out this year in big ‘for me’ 15 gallon pots and try to train them on my garden fence or close to the fence...just not sure what that’s gonna be. Mayhaps something that’s not overly stinky...might have to go seed shoppin...


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 19, 2020)

They sold it as cattle feed.  When there was a syrup problem, sugar water would get mixed in.  Cattle loved that stuff.  One feed lot operator had a standing order to buy it all when that happened.  Cattle put on weight fast, and had nicely marbled corn fed steaks.

I was told that the yeast gave the wet feed more nutrition while the complex carbs (starch) that fed the yeast would be incompletely metabolized using the 'nutritionals' that cattle left in a warm pile on the ground.

There were two mills, a dry mill that ground dry corn, added water and yeast, fermented, drained and sold the spelt, and distilled the 'wine'.  my guess is that this is the home distillervmethod.

The wet mill separated the components of corn.  60% gluten to feed companies as protein boosters, 21% feed was pelletized and sold as dry cattle feed,  some was also quick sold to feed lots saving dryer costs, the germ was dried for corn oil extraction.  Starch was the gold, made into syrups, maltodextrin, hfcs, and alcohol.  Taxes and fees were so stringent that they bypassed drinking alcohol to make fuel additive.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

CKNs like them some fermented corn too !- At least that's what I heard !-- Bigass CKNs ! - They'll fight U for some fermented corn !-- Them CKNs post to cook up real nice too !
I mean if a fellow or gal gonna have some mash around regularly ?- U might want some CKNs ?- Fried CKN as a by product of brewing ?- I can live with that !

Edit -- They might like some fermented sweet horse and mule feed too !- Grain and molasses ?- Might ferment pretty good !-- U don't want the CKNs to get tired of just fermented corn ?-- I think they'd like it ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

Climate Change ?- It's happened before with earth changing effects !- Starts with a warming and unstable weather pattern - The heat within warms up the bottom of the Arctic and Antarctic ice packs then an event !- Last time it was a big space rock blowing up like that Russian explosion at Tunduska (?)  - Causes them to slip into the ocean !- Bigass tidal wave like what ended the last ice age and is called Noah's Flood by some ? - Put any evidence of pre deluvian culture coastal culture under 400 ft of water !--- That's what I read anyway ?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2020)

Couldn't wait any longer.
I up potted 6 clones today.  Sadly, O.L. didn't make the cut.   1 out of 3 took root and I killed it accidentally.    Its one heck of a leafy bugger anyway.   She's gonna be a bird to trim.
What I'm noticing is sativas seem to be easier over all to trim.  Indicas have that knock down punch I need but they are very difficult to trim 1 handed.
Sativa with indica traits?
Y'all got any strain suggestions on strains?


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2020)

mimosa


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

This thing I got I call Purple Mimosa -- I am absolutely sure the mom was Mimosa -- Anyway It's a monster !-Looks Indica but got little more distance between nodes ! - big hybrid leaves !- She want to be real big !- So if Momma Mimosa grew like this I'd say that might be what U looking for ?- This one is in bloom as a midget - Not gonna be able to get 6 of these in one my boxes even midgets !- Her and this Triple Lemon trying to take over !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 19, 2020)

Al your fault keef, gman, umbra, etc...I’ve spent all afternoon watching videos of still and shine makin...I see a still in my future...


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

RE--A pot farmer needs some ethenol for extractions !- ****'s expensive !--I used to  keep several pairs of trim scissors - Love me some scissor hash but alcohol only way to really clean them !- Used to keep a jar around just for cleaning anything pot related !- including my fingers !-
A ready supply of alcohol justifies a small still in my mind !--If U got A still then U gotta run it some to become proficient ?-- I don't recommend it but the brewers supply got liqour flavoring packs - whiskey /rum/vodka - Add it to your shine and presto chango your liqour of choice !- That ain't right though ?-- Point is even if U wanted to learn to distill simply to make your own ethenol for extractions - U gotta be able to make good shine 1st !-- That means practice !- Freezing that water ice off my wine like I do is just one little step away from distilling !- U can distill the mash water after the yeast turn the sugar into alcohol and get a modest return - 10% Gloman ?- By concentrating the alcohol thru freezing U can double the proof and your return on a distilling run !- Kinda like a pre distilling process ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Al your fault keef, gman, umbra, etc...I’ve spent all afternoon watching videos of still and shine makin...I see a still in my future...


LOL another one in the fold


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

RE - As a bonus to making ethenol-- how to make vinegar gets thrown in for free !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 19, 2020)

You're right keef
You can double your output by doing the freeze concentration first.  Only problem is if you have enough copper to pull the sulfur out of the vapor.
Higher concentrations in the beer means higher concentrations going thru the still.   More copper=less sulfur/sulfides


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

Double distilling to take the head off the 2nd time gives U 2 runs thru the copper !- Lots of Copper be good if it's for drinking !-- For fuel I wouldn't worry bout it !- I'd do fuel in a bigass steel still !


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

RE -- Beware the Green Dragon !- Ride the Dragon at your own risk !- And don't mess with Gloman's Dragon Piss !- Make U eat **** and howl at the moon !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 19, 2020)

Y'all distillers gotta learn southeast Asian rice hooch as fuel for your stills. Rice yeast balls, part bacteria part yeast, bacteria breaks down rice starch into a fermentable intermediate then the yeast kicks in. Glutinous rice is cheap when you buy a 40 pound sack. The stuff packaged for the Thai market is most economical. Comes out near 20% abv before it ever hits the copper... a drunkards best friend, solids are a delicacy and liquid tastes like damp bunghole but whoa. Run it through a coil more to clean it up than anything else lol, and the end result is Soju. And I KNOW some of you farts served in Korea. Where every good story starts with,  "So there was this one night me n the guys were drinking soju..." ; )
I got learned hard on the how-to by the elderly Vietnamese chick who runs our local trans-world market. Two yeast balls per dry pound of sweet rice that has been overcooked in too much water, unsalted of course, and then cooled to body temperature. Crush the balls, stir into the warm rice mush, cover with a towel, place in oven with pilot light lit for 2 weeks. It turns into something akin to alcoholic rice pudding in booze broth. Drain liquids into a mason jar, charge with white sugar, and stick on the attic stairs next to your kimchi (yes this works best in October at this latitude, and you'd better be making kimchi!!! I'll give you that recipe too, if you like rotten mustard greens as much as I do) Wait another 2 weeks and you've got gnarly semi sparkling rice wine. Mmmm drink up, this ain't no sake. It's some legit farmhouse hooch. Distillation into soju just depends on how you want your night to end: drink as it comes out, you're going to bed in your own home with a pounding headache vs distilled, waking up in an upside down jeep in a wet rice field with an MP asking nicely if he can help dispose of the brick of "herbs " that is now sitting on the headliner because, gravity.
Cheers to the purveyors of ethanol that doesn't taste like the receding floodwaters of a Hot Part hurricane.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 19, 2020)

My boss got escorted out of the building today and two hours later I got a fat raise and a bizarrely worded but glowing review. New boss has already been hired. I'm not supposed to know, and am supposed to pretend that old boss was not lying through his teeth at the goodbye meeting. The rest of yhe shop is taking bets on how long we will go without a GM. Meanwhike im not going to sleep tonight. I hate change, even when its good change i fear it. What a surreal day.


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

Dam Stinky !- Soju and Gin-ro ?-- That's serious **** !- Kimchi ?-- no can do !- U obviously have no trouble covering the smell of a grow !- I never could get kimchi passed my lips !- That smell will always be the smell of Korea to me !-

Edit -- I got escorted onto a plane and kicked dahell outta Korea !- I wasn 't ready to leave !-


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 19, 2020)

Gin ro? Is that what the first step is called?
All I know how to say in Korean is hello annyongyaseho, goodbye annyonghi kashipsheio, auntie/housewife haajima, and feed me breast milk. Yeah I worked nights in the bar and kitchen at a Tappan restaurant for two decades. Nū na tschi tschi or whatever the anglicized spelling convention is. I'm permanently scarred in different ways. .. mostly bartender's back. Washing dishes sends it into spasms; lugging co2 tanks gives me flashbacks of angry Karens screaming for discounted refills and a manager (bish i AM the manager, call your uber before i do) on new years eve. Could be worse ; )


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

The military got a barrel buried at about a 45 degree angle outside public buildings like banks and stuff - I remember them from Korea -- Carrying a weapon as an MP before I entered the building I had to clear my weapon - That means take the magazine out - pull the slide back - let it slide back forward like It's clambering a round - point it into the barrel and pull the trigger on an empty chamber !
Then U cleared to enter the building !-- I had a thing I got into regular trouble for doing !- Pull the slide back and let it slide forward chambering a round -remove the magazine -- Point the pistol into the barrel and boom !- I kilt some barrels !-lots of barrels !-- Oops ! - All accidental !-


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 19, 2020)

As long as you didnt kill any buried kimchi science projects youre all good! They also end up in half buried barrels in the ground and might be mistaken for biological weapons! Makes me think of that awful alien sequel /prequel or whatever Prometheus,  the scene in the cave with all the pots of alien ooze.... oh wow that's gotta be at least a couple metric tons of kimchi!!! Aaarh its trying to kill you runnnnnn!!!!


----------



## Keef (Feb 19, 2020)

I've seen those big buried Kimchi pots !--- Making Fish sauce smell just as bad ! -- I've never smelled anything that smells like Kimchi !- That is a unique funk !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 19, 2020)

What is it with that part of the world?  The PI has the same fascination with "fermented" foods and so does Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand, Korea, just every country from that area I visited.  I can deal with pickled octi and squid, I can deal with that crazy fish paste they make.  but you can keep that crazy stuff they call "fermenting" to yourselves!


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 20, 2020)

Pickled octopus was a thing on this one boat I worked on in Dutch. It was a Mexican recipe. Mostly using the leftover brine from a giant foodservice can of pickled jalapenos. 8 leg ceviche.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 20, 2020)

LoL!  I had a Philipina housekeeper for a while and she took care of my daughter when I was out to sea.  I had a helluva time getting her to eat regular beef and potatoes when we came back home.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 20, 2020)

I buy veggies from my Filipina coworker.  Asparagus and fiddleheads in spring, apples and squash later. I really want to give her a six pack of clones this year. She's got a magic touch with her cash crops.


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2020)

I got to quit watching the news about that Carona virus !-- 
Super Spreader in Japan - I ain't liking the direction this is going !-- I'm try to do like everybody else and just ignore it and maybe it'll go away ?--


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 20, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...We have rain...and plenty of it..short forecast. Feeling nostalgic today...envisioning the ol Route 66 lined with liquor stores and cannabis shops...each a mom and pop venture...cannabis garden and still around back...I would be on that ride in a second! Oh...need a few of those burger shops that did not care about your health ....none of these fake "beef" patties...if this fake chicken catches on Mississippi GDP will fall off to nothing...poultry is No.1 crop in State...timber and oil/gas rounding out the top 3. Corona Virus topped 2000 deaths this week...with new cases falling a tad...according to the Chinese Officials at least. They do cremations virtually on the spot...so no real tally on the death tolls...no future Archaeologist will ever dig into a mass grave site of the Corona virus outbreak in China...as long as the propane holds out! Off for a walk in the cold rain...want privacy?...you can have it on a cold rainy February walk at 5 am ! Even the woods animals are in their warm spots. Peace ya'll


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- It's cold -- It's dark - It's raining !-- I'm not high enough for dis **** yet !-- HP got me all motivated this morning !- I think I'm inspired to take a walk myself  !- Like maybe all the way to the coffee machine and back ?-- I didn't lose nothing out there !-
I'm sure those numbers from the Chinese are accurate !---U can trust government !- If our president says it- Then it's true !- !- I'm sure It's the same over there ?-- We got nothing to fear !-- I think I'll do some stretches while the coffee is brewing ?-- Stretch over there to reach my pipe !
U can do what U want - Wake and Bake or stay in bed !-- I'm bout to nurse the pipe awhile !- I ain't ready to start this day !-


----------



## thegloman (Feb 20, 2020)

Good morning yall!
I hate to whine and complain, but I'm not having much fun getting old!  If I'd had a clue how much I'd hurt when I got old I wouldn't have stuck around so long.  Now, my whole belief system has changed and I have to tuff it out.   UGH!
On a good note, some of my girlz are starting to get frosty already!
I HAD to rub my nose on a couple for that Sweet smell of success!
I hope y'all have a great day!
I'm gonna do SOMETING to knock this pain down.   Lidocain patches don't touch it.


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2020)

I might live !- Still dark !- Still raining !- I shouldn't be able to grow weed like this with so little light ?-- Sure I keep them small because I know I can only get so much penetration from these oldass lights - 300 watts over half square yard aero box  !- What's gonna happen when I kick it up to 1,000 or 1,500 watts a square yard ?-- I think I got this ?-- Until the bug wars begin at least ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 20, 2020)

Gman I hope you get to feeling a bit better ....nothing exciting on the walk...sideways rain is about it. Taste test on Green Crack this morning...sour/green apple taste...first time to experience that..goes extremely well with sweetened coffee...hoping it maintains that flavor through the cure. Took a shot of the current run...another weeks worth of grow (its raining I have nothing else to do lol)...they have started to smell and require a filter to keep it down now.


----------



## umbra (Feb 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## rubrown (Feb 20, 2020)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2020)

Rubrown -- Welcome to the OFC !- Drag up a chair and make yourself at home !- Do U grow ?- If so tell us what U do !

Still cold --Still raining  in the mudhole !-- I think this is an all day rain !-- I don't like it !-- Went back to bed took a nap and It's still raining !-- I'll just have to pack another pipe ?
Need to make it to veg today !-- Bloom is good as it gets unless I can squeeze another light in there -- Veg is outta control !- At the beach the tap water had a PH of 8.5 and 285 ppms - I can't grow weed in that !- So I got that RO system had to add backsome cal/mag then I could use it in aero !- Over here in East Texas - I'm using well water right out the tap and the plants be digging it !- Some of the best growth I've had !- Nute concentrate and EM1 and done !
Wake and Bake -- again!


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC.  Its going to be another gloomy day but no rain so that's good.  My garden is doing great.  Flower is super healthy and all of my clones have rooted.  Nothing planned for today but coffee and cannabis and the couch.  Have a great day.


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 20, 2020)

Good morning freinds

Sunny and clear this morning.
If the weather is not sunny where you are I hope you all feel like a sunny day. 
Enjoy this day no matter your weather situation.


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2020)

I vote for Nick's plan !- I gotta make a mad dash to veg for a once over !- I didn't make it there yesterday - I spent some time in bloom just a hint of amber - Taking longer for it to finish over here but only by a few days -This is not the exact plant I ran at the beach - It's from a sister seed so that could explain that ?--  - Next group locked and loaded in veg !- Today though I think there is quality control testing to be done ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2020)

Good morning, my son in law is Korean and he hates Kimchee, sp, sorry. He left the Korean orphanage at 8 mo to come here. I sure am glad he did. Love that guy. So.. my plants seem stunted and i was going to flip, but this angel guy is sending me a clone so i will veg longer for when the clone gets here.  When the kids leave i will have another area to veg in. I have missed having that closet for babies. That will be in 11 days i think. ha.
It is so darn cold here. 24 degrees at the moment. I ordered some flowers from Cali, and they came. I thought they would wait until April to send, but no. My mistake. Sheesh, it is too cold during the day to put the od. Can't put them in the grow room, too hot. This will be interesting. Mostly perennials. but a couple of annuals. Smoking some sub par sativa at the moment. i will live. 
Good to read ya all.


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2020)

U know I've bad mouthed this travel trailer I'm in some but this tiny house thing could work ?- Long as the grow is seperate !-- Can't grow in a tiny house !- I'd have to do a tiny house different but being in this trailer a few months while the beach house sells - It can be done comfortably enough !-- just have to have storage and some things in an outbuilding !- washer /dryer /freezer type room !-
U guys let me talk it out what I wanna do at the Bat Cave and it helped me visualize what I want to do !- Need new lights and  some PVC pipe but I think I got most of what I need !-- Just waiting on a place to turn it all loose !- If he can keep it going the nephew can do well with this grow !- I'm getting new lights and leaving him these old pink lights !- He'll need to start replacing them soon !-- I'm off to build one these "Geriatric Grow Units"-- See if I can set up a unit in a  grow house so that one crippled up old man can comfortably run it !- The grow could pay for anything else I need !
Gonna have 35-40 grand to work with - I was gonna buy a cheap place out right but more I thought about it I decided on a down payment and finance the rest !- Should have what I need until the grow kicks in !-- I got the plants to stock it with !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

So, StinkyAttic is from Kimchi.  I like the recipe for fermenting rice.  I saw an elaborate recipe for Green Dragon that sounded good.  It was created by a chef.  Getting a cleaning grade of ethanol or an affordable ethanol sounds good, and your method looks like it hits all the marks.  This is going to get researched later. 

 I have to take it easy today and see a doctor tomorrow.  It should be no big deal but putting it off for a day can make it worse and more painful.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 20, 2020)

Good morning ofc...it looks bright enough out there thru the closed blinds in my living room..I ain’t looked yet though...keef, I’ve looked at those tiny houses myself...if I was a single guy, I might consider if I could find a suitable plot...first off, it has to be somewhere warmer than not cuz like you, I don’t like cold and with a tiny house, your gonna spend a lotta time outside...it would have to include a large covered patio type space with lots of privacy screens either live or  built up...lots of outbuildings to house those things that are necessities to our lifestyle(grow)...that’s just a short list...it might be nice to find someone who has the land who would allow you to squat, perhaps in exchange for some home grown weed...
just some ideas...you’ve made me think about what I might do in your circumstance...


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2020)

Elaborate Green Dragon recipe !- Do the frozen weed wash with ethenol -- Evaporate as much of the alcohol as desired to concentrate the goodies to desired potency in the ethenol !- There's your Green Dragon !-- U need some this Coconut Earl for your pain !- Put a loosely packed jar of weed --your choice of size - in the oven at 275 and Bake it for an hour or so !- Take it out the oven and pour warm coconut oil to just cover the weed !- Shake or stir on occasion until It's cool or the next day - Filter off the oil !- There's your Coconut Earl !-- Start with a teaspoon-- U have to find your own dose !- If It's not strong enough run that oil thru a second batch of decarbed weed !-- An hour or so after taking a dose it will say hello !


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2020)

Cool Nick !- I'm thinking about what I'd do in my place too !--- I may buy a grow house and build me a tiny house beside it ?-- Living off my little SS check ain't gonna cut it !
That secluded 2 bedroom river place is still on the market and listed at $37,000 - On a bluff up over the Trinity River !- been on the market 7-8 months !- I bet I can get it for less than that ?-I'm live there but - It's not so much to live in but as a grow house !- I got this trailer I could live in for awhile !- May not be in the house but a year or so !- Then upgrade to something that fits better !- Or may stay on the river and grow river hash outside every year - All up and down the river ?

Little bit up stream from that river place is about 75 miles of wild river with no roads -- The Big Thicket National Forest


----------



## rubrown (Feb 20, 2020)

Keef said:


> Rubrown -- Welcome to the OFC !- Drag up a chair and make yourself at home !- Do U grow ?- If so tell us what U do !
> 
> Still cold --Still raining  in the mudhole !-- I think this is an all day rain !-- I don't like it !-- Went back to bed took a nap and It's still raining !-- I'll just have to pack another pipe ?
> Need to make it to veg today !-- Bloom is good as it gets unless I can squeeze another light in there -- Veg is outta control !- At the beach the tap water had a PH of 8.5 and 285 ppms - I can't grow weed in that !- So I got that RO system had to add backsome cal/mag then I could use it in aero !- Over here in East Texas - I'm using well water right out the tap and the plants be digging it !- Some of the best growth I've had !- Nute concentrate and EM1 and done !
> Wake and Bake -- again!


As an old-timer we don't do much now, nothing over a couple watts, so we maintain, not much to it. It's an ever learning process, getting fruit from so little juice. However it is a good pastime and fun to see, a little here, a little there. Strain and light make a difference, GG's are definat


Keef said:


> Rubrown -- Welcome to the OFC !- Drag up a chair and make yourself at home !- Do U grow ?- If so tell us what U do !
> 
> Still cold --Still raining  in the mudhole !-- I think this is an all day rain !-- I don't like it !-- Went back to bed took a nap and It's still raining !-- I'll just have to pack another pipe ?
> Need to make it to veg today !-- Bloom is good as it gets unless I can squeeze another light in there -- Veg is outta control !- At the beach the tap water had a PH of 8.5 and 285 ppms - I can't grow weed in that !- So I got that RO system had to add backsome cal/mag then I could use it in aero !- Over here in East Texas - I'm using well water right out the tap and the plants be digging it !- Some of the best growth I've had !- Nute concentrate and EM1 and done !
> Wake and Bake -- again!


Hello, just an old-timer with a watt or so. It's a fun challenge to produce with little. Right now GG's are the ones for me.


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2020)

That's cool Rubrown !- There's many like that here !- I'm 65 tried to bust a concrete floor with my face a couple decades ago --didn't work out real well -- ain't ever been right since --newly divorced - Waiting for the beach house to sell then I'm going all in on growing Texas dank !-- In East Texas at my nephews place helping him get a grow---up and running !- It is now !- I kinda went head injury crazy cutting out a group of girls to clone !-- Most of them bred here by these fine people or things I  bred from stuff came from here !- I'm kinda Snow Lotus heavy with different crosses ! -


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2020)

Made it to veg between downpours - all is well !- it'll be good until tommorrow !-- Raining sideways again !--Aero box of 6 midgets coming to bloom - 5 of Umbra's assorted Grape crosses and an AK Thang I did !-- Was looking for just one fine "Grape" girl - Gonna be hard to cull any from the looks of things ?- Just a terp question - I know what quality to expect !-


----------



## key2life (Feb 20, 2020)

Afternoon, OFC!  Nine inches of rain here in the last 2 weeks.  Everything is poppin' off for spring.  Forsythias, fruit trees, daffodils, all the usual suspects are at least a month early this year.  My climate here midway 'twixt Macon and the ATL is now what Tallahassee's used to be, as we've moved about .75 climate zones warmer in the last 10 years.... My roses now bloom into December!  

Climate Change?  Watchoo smokin', boy?  Well, Ociffer, today, it's Banana Haze!


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2020)

Practicing for 4:20 - Try to get it right !- Not raining right now !- Big bowl of Ramen noodles and now dis pipe needs some attention ?- 
Hey K2L what's up ?-- I got some banana I sexed and think I got one moving to bloom in this cycle !- Some of Umbra's work -- Black Berry Banana- With a Bunch of Grades dad !- Haven't smoked it yet but It'll be  on the menu at The Dank Diner !-- This White Indica be working for me pretty good !


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2020)

Don't know how I ended up listening to Donavan-- Step when hurdy gurdy man comes singing songs of life -- I'm digging it haven't heard Donavan in decades ! - It's not just the weed U know I like my music !-- I was into Dorothy this morning - Nothing good comes after midnight - when U play the devils game


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 20, 2020)

Finally stopped raining here...17kt wind kicking out of the NW...44* and feels like 36*...recorded 2 inches of rain today...added to yesterday ...2.2 inches. It is muddy...no other way to describe it. Cleaned the house today...mopped...chased dust. Tree guy is claiming he is going to come by tomorrow...we'll see. Time to smoke it if you can baby!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 20, 2020)

Watched last nights dem debate on YouTube this morning...geez what an ordeal...I already cast my vote in the 2020 primary but who knows what we’re gonna get...I look forward to this time next year when it’s been said and done...but like I said, who knows what we’re gonna get...I’m not all that hopeful because what I see in the future is just more divisiveness...(I thought for sure, spell check was gonna get me on that word)...guess we’ll just have to wait and see...In the meantime, I’ll just grow some weed...


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2020)

1st time in history there will be no peaceful transfer of power with an election in 2020  !- He won't accept the election as legal unless he wins !- He says jump ?-- The GOP says how high ?---What was-- is gone now !- This is the new world we live in !-


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 20, 2020)

Freezing cold here, low 20s, last blast before things warm up. Got a few house chores to wrap up before I retreat to the flower room where at least it's warm. Tank is empty again. There goes another 50 bucks to airgas. No I'm not switching to a burner system in an attic room with low head space lol I like my peaceful sleep and not fretting all day about what i might come home to, sorry I'm just too paranoid.


----------



## novitius (Feb 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC...... 22* out right now. Some snow here and there. I'm sick again and there's no relief on the back. It may be time for fusion. 
 2RE, you a hell of a carpenter. If you're up for some work shoot me a pm please. Nothing crazy, I promise. 
 We're all sick here. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Keef (Feb 20, 2020)

Nov - Get well Cuz !- Dam !--
Cold in the mudhole - I don't like it !-- Neck has been stiffening up on me !- I don't think it likes the cold either !
My face ain't happy about it a bit !- Maybe tommorrow will he better for lots of us !- Spinal fusion !- I used to hate help with a spinal fusion thru a frontal approach!- 1st the general surgeons would come in and expose the area and pack all the guts out the way best they could !- Then the bone surgeons would come in with the hammers and carpentry tools for bone !- drilling and sawing -mostly installing rods to straighten the back --  when they finished the belly surgeons come back in to make sure nothing got nicked or punctured and wash everything out good and sew it up !- All day procedure - pain in da *ss !-- Easier with a posterior approach ! - Sometimes we fuse the spine with bone dowels taken from the pelvic bone !- Flesh mechanics  !
Wanna get high ?-- I should say higher ?-- I know most U  old stoners stay high most the time ! - I'm guilty !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 21, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...It is a nice wake-n-bake day here...34* and clear....I am sure there will be UFO reports...eye damage and what not with the Sun coming out again...we have been cloudy forever. Nov take care with the Virus...kinda funny stuff making its rounds this year.One of my friends is sick with something...they ruled out Flu or Strep...but it started with sore throat...swollen glands...extreme fatigue. Her NP gave  antibiotics to treat it with(translated..we are not sure what it is)...if someone wants to shake hands these days I say ...lets just exchange smiles and call it even! The new reports on Corona Virus states it can be transmitted in the toilet from contact or possibly from a toilet flush...and rectal swabbing is best way to detect it over oral swabbing...this Virus keep writing its on pages in history. No worries though...a swabbing unit will be in your area soon! Gotta quit smoking this Diesel in the mornings...its euphoric and makes you find the Corona Virus fascinating ...when its not. Enjoy this day in our ever changing world!


----------



## rubrown (Feb 21, 2020)

Good Morning OFC! That's about it, for us oldies now, anyways. Staying in good health is primary. Trying to see about butter as being better. I hate to use any yield on it, but that's the point. It's less, but it's more medicinal. Hopefully, anyway...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 21, 2020)

Morning toots! This should be the end of the brutally cold mornings, just ask an overweight marmot!
I'm starting to bug my electrical guy about finishing the overdue work on my big girl bike before riding season gets here. Gotta put my truck in the shop for a major overhaul and will be much happier if I have both of my rice rockets running first, if only to keep my mind off how much pain my wallet is going to be in.
Have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2020)

Morning OFC-- It's cold !- I don't like it !- There's nothing to fear from Caronavirus!- We got a strong stable government with experts in place to deal with emergencies like this !- We did before political name anyway !--I can see him ordering extra help to a stricken region ! Say California  ?- No he make U suffer !--- U ain't republicans so U ain't a real Americans ! !---OK so maybe this virus is gonna cripple our economy while political name  sucks the life blood out of democracy !- We'll recover !-- Maybe ?-- Which way is church ?-- We need some help !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 21, 2020)

Good morning, OFC.  Nov, I hope your family gets better soon.  We have been winding down on a cold and I'm pretty sure I have a strep infection too.  Except for the hassle and cost, I am otherwise doing good.  We avoided the flu so far.  That's something good.

 Today is tax day.  Our chist became too complicated. We have a guy figure it out.  I'd feel better paying taxes if things weren't so complicated that I have to pay someone to figure out what to pay, while not being left alone on recreationals.  Paying for a dotard is a burn too.  I gripe more when I'm under the weather.  Time to quit thinking and get moving.  Have a good one today.  Burn one for me.


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2020)

I can beech and complain better than most !- I'm getting better by the toke !-- I bet U people in California didn't even get out and rake the forest like he said do ?-- Fires will all be on U this year !- I might need more coffee ?- Pipes full ! What else can I complain about ?-- Weather sux - Carona virus gonna kill us all -- California burning down this summer and It's they own dam fault !- Any Earthquakes are probably a democratic conspiracy or fake news !- We gonna be fine !-- I might need me some religion ?- Which church say It's OK to smoke weed ?- I ain't giving up my weed !- For kent or lent or no body else !


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2020)

Price of LEDs probably sky rocket soon ?- They not shipping much cargo outta China !--- Dam ! I like growing under LEDs and my pink lights are dying !--


----------



## rubrown (Feb 21, 2020)

I doubt it, very much. There are so many LED's at low price with good spectrum  Amazon has them everywhere. The only problem is they fade a bit.


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2020)

How U doing  Rubrown ?- I'm gonna be buying about 10 or so 1,000 watt lights soon so I hope U right !-- I just heard on the news about all the shipping containers piling up in Chinese ports and the factories that are closed because of the Caronavirus -- Seems to me that it will lead to shortages as time goes on ? They make most of the parts if not the whole lights ?


----------



## rubrown (Feb 21, 2020)

There are so many grow stores, with so much back dated and old merchandise, you know the industry growth boon that didn't happen; I don't think and nor have I had any problem finding a decent price, on any quality product at any time. A person just looks around, according to needs HLG has a good fixture with samsung diodes, good for a onesie.


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2020)

That would be good for me Ru !--
I'm about tired of trying to grow weed in these kind of conditions !- Veg is a 8x8 room built in a stripped flooded out old mobile home and bloom in another trailer -with some halfass equipment -- in a dam prohibition state !-- I could do so much better--  but  I'm making it work  !-- Not sure if I'm hard core or  just stooopid ?--- I need to find the Bat Cave and gear up properly !


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2020)

good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2020)

These genetics deserve better than this !- They keep pushing me I'm just gonna finish filling my 34 spot cloner and have a weed store in a box --- Dank Diner gonna take me a few years before I got it where I want it !- All done in a Geriatric Grow Unit out at the Bat Cave !- When Texas ends this prohibition madness and the smoke clears !- I'm be standing there with OFC FIRE born and bred in the Lone Star State ! -- Like The Mudhole Pink !- 3 generations with the jack boot of prohibition on my neck !- I got a big pink middle finger for your prohibition  !-- Get me a proper place to grow and let my girls have they head and run !--


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2020)

Good morning, 20s in the hood today. burr. Lets not get the corona virus ok?  The kids are having a going away party with 45  people, would it look funny if i wore a mask? Coffee is good today, need lots more. Spring fever is here. Too cold to work out there. oh well. Stay well all ya all.


----------



## novitius (Feb 21, 2020)

Morning ofc! Thanks for the get well wishes. Me and the little Bean popped up out of bed ready. Even ran some errands already with the help of Bourbon smoke . I hope this cold gone this time. I got my back to thunk a couple times and can pick up my feet now. If we don't get knocked down we don't know how good it is to be up, right? 
 Still 22*. Gusty.


----------



## novitius (Feb 21, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning, 20s in the hood today. burr. Lets not get the corona virus ok?  The kids are having a going away party with 45  people, would it look funny if i wore a mask? Coffee is good today, need lots more. Spring fever is here. Too cold to work out there. oh well. Stay well all ya all.



Sing a song like the TV show.


----------



## novitius (Feb 21, 2020)

Keef, that operation sounds ugly. I'm not giving in to that yet. How am I gonna grow if I'm laid up in recovery m


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Clear and cool this m0rning. It is 53 degrees outside right now.  I have a window in my office open.  I like to hear the birds sing in the morning and so does my cat.
Sorry to hear you and yours are ill Nov.   Take it easy.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2020)

Nov - It's ugly but dank grow here !-- U just find a way to grow that will fit what U can do !- I get hurt sometime but I know the boxes will give me a couple days to get up and get caught back up !- I'm just grumpy today ! -- This grow is good as it gets for here - I'm ready to move on and set my stuff up my way and grow what I want when and how U want !-- That right there is a sure sign of a brain damaged Aries !-- Over the top !


----------



## key2life (Feb 21, 2020)

Morning, OFC!  Finally stopped raining, but it'll be back Monday for some more.  40* and nasty out today.  Talking to some friends in MN, and we all decided we'd rather have their -15* and dry to our 40* and waterlogged any day!  Gets in your bones, right Keef?

Time to bong it up - Smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2020)

U got it Cuz !- I ain't moving so good today !


----------



## key2life (Feb 21, 2020)

Me neither, buddy - bad wheels.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)

Morning OFC!


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm good from the neck down except for the left arm- everything above that be complaining bad !- Face swole up - can't turn my head much cause it hurts my neck and the left arm not participating much !- Other than that I'm good !


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2020)

I see Russia gonna help with our election again !- I guess that's what U do when U can't win fair ?- Maybe I better go kiss up to my daddy - I could probably borrow his pointed white hood ?-- I know all the right words to say !- I could fit right in ?--


----------



## thegloman (Feb 21, 2020)

Howdy yall!
Well......its another day. 
The sun is shining and its warmed up to 33*.  Regular Heat Wave! lol
Harbor freight had some 4' led shop lights on sale so I got 2 just to add a little light around the edges of the grow.   I dunno if it helps or not but in my mind, more is more.
You know you're old when it takes you all day to do what you used to do all day!


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2020)

My clock say 4:20 !

Edit -- or 2:40 -- Who's counting ?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 21, 2020)

Hehehe
Perfect dyslexia!  I'm in!


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 21, 2020)

Keef, now you have me worried about them chinese lights.  I gonna order another light or two just to be on the safe side.  Colder a welldigger  here, it made it up to 30.  I'm still on the couch and still doin the tube, coffee and a doob.  Its always0 4;20 somewhere


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 21, 2020)

Cannabis break ya'll say...I'm in..got a bowl burning now. Been a nice drying wind today...kinda cool but low humidity and sunshine has the yard firming up nicely...been so muddy the animals are leaving mud trails in the yard on their walk paths....if it does not snow next week I need to mow...just a reflection of the crazy Winter this year. I ordered more lights than needed when I bought QB's...thinking the trade war may drive prices up or something...hopefully things do not get that far out of norm.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 21, 2020)

I can't buy any more for a while so I hope they don't get too outrageous.  If I WAS to get 1 more I think I'd try the SF2000.

Lol. I put 1 of those shop lights up and laughed.   They'll make nice bench lights.   They say 5000 lumens, but that must be at 6" from the led tube.  lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2020)

Good morning old stoners...
@umbra is this the stuff you use for extractions?
https://www.amazon.com/X-X-F-B-XTRA...=1582324275&sprefix=everclear,aps,221&sr=8-10


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Good morning old stoners...
> @umbra is this the stuff you use for extractions?
> https://www.amazon.com/X-X-F-B-XTRACTORS-Distilled-Perfection/dp/B07VNYVDT3/ref=sr_1_10?crid=2NJHYJTKGEDRN&keywords=everclear+grain+alcohol+190+proof&qid=1582324275&sprefix=everclear,aps,221&sr=8-10


That will work, but pricey on Amazon


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2020)

Good evening peeps. I finally figured out what is wrong with my plants, 2% humidity if you can believe my weather station. I put two humidifiers in there and we are up to 39 woohoo. I will be in the bathroom breathing in the humidity. 
Do you guys smoke in your grows?  Good night.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2020)

I’m having that issue myself and it’s definitely not helping...


----------



## Keef (Feb 21, 2020)

I'll catch up later !- U don't want to be around me right now !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 21, 2020)

Well, I didn't make it off the  couch at all.  Maybe tomorrow.  I managed to get the dog out a couple of times but other than that, I was pretty much a couch potato.  It was to cold for me anyway.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 22, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Nice 32* here today with more Sun...no limb truck yesterday...a bit too cold for the guy I guess. Our road is about to wash into the creek...about 1/2 mile from my house...County came out Wed. worked in rain...installed 2 culverts to prevent a washout...they washed out the next night...then they worked all day Thursday in the rain...tearing our road up in the process.... they brought a D6 dozer high track in at 24 tons on a thin improved surface road. Plus they tore one of those culverts up trying to get it back out of the creek....they did not work on it Friday..it was sunny and made too much sense. I certainly hope public service is better in your areas...these jokers are clowns at best. More rain for Monday so we may not have a road by next week...and this problem has been evident for the past year or so....with no action until it becomes an emergency. ...Enjoy your Sat. Amigo's!


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 22, 2020)

County's repair work...just the first day cost at least 5 grand not to mention tearing the road up...notice the broken culvert in creek. All of the construction jobs I worked on .....this would result in someone being fired or reassigned. All so when I was passing the work sight Thursday 2 deputies were approaching...I was like...hope they are not after me...they both spoke as I passed so they were not looking for me at least lol. I think they had labor trouble or may be a neighbor had lined them out about the driveways they tore up with heavy equipment...I am PO'd at them now for attracting the law to my road!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 22, 2020)

Good morning yall!
HP
That looks Aweful!   Our county road commisionar lives about a half mile down my road so Our road is always in good repair but others have to endure the same kind of B.S. you are dealing with.
THAT S*X!
I'm still nursing a strained neck and shoulder among everything else.   Not gonna do much till this heals up some.
Rose
I'm fighting low humidity too.  23% is about as high as I can get it with my vaporizer.  In a couple months Ill need a Dehumidifier.   Its always Something!  
Have a great day yall!


----------



## key2life (Feb 22, 2020)

Guten Morgen meine Mitstoner!

HP - looks like a real clusterf#ck you got going on there.  They can't fire 'em for being unqualified - if it's like my county, they only got the job through nepotism or cronyism in the first place!  And there's nothing worse than LEO showing up where they shouldn't be.  They should manage to have that all squared away by 4th of July, no sweat!

Cold and clear in the Pines this morning.  Couple of days off before the rain moves back in.  Gotta get movin', but not in the mood.

Need a little pick-me-up... smoke 'em if you got 'em


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 22, 2020)

Good morning OFCs. 

Hope you feel better today, Keef.

Hope I'm looking forward to a melting day today.  Getting rid of the snow should mean 10° to 15 ° temperature rise outside.  I ordered some CalMagic to go with my GH trio and added it yesterday.  I have one strain that it's late for but for the other two its perfectly timed.  I'm planting a couple Blue Dreams this weekend.  This is my planned mother strain until I get tired of it.  It's supposed to be a big yielder.  Until I get a decent store in the jelly jars, yield will be the thing.
Question:  if Green Dragon is made with cured bud, is it still green tasting?  Asking for a friend that doesn't do well around smoke.

Warning. Political thread.  Skip this if politics winds you up.

I picked up "A Warning" by Anonymous.  Supposedly, Anonymous is the intel director that political name fired and replaced him with a junior staffer from Nunes'.  This is looking more like the Russia's FSB every day.  I'm a third of the way through the book.  Anon tells the stories of the staffers around political name. political name probably fired the wrong person, if he wanted to get rid of a snitch, but it's also cunning in locking down one more seat of power.

 Behind the scenes, political name is more Trumpish than he is in public. Arrogant as a silver spooned baby, thinks he is a genius, has the impulse control of a toddler in his terrible twos, seriously believes the crazy that he makes up, and senile enough to not remember his lies.  My tax guy was as staunch of an anti tax Republican as there is, and was complaining about political name.  I have a bad feeling that it's going to be real ugly getting political name cultists out of power.

I need to start running again.  Fire one up for me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2020)

I am not affiliated with Dr Zymes in anyway. I just get emails from them monthly. If you plan on buying anything from them, they sent me a coupon code for 10% off. Use code DZSPEC for 10% off at checkout. Seemed to work great for me but I have not used it in a couple years maybe because I have been fortunate not to have any bug or mold issues.


----------



## novitius (Feb 22, 2020)

Morning OFC! 27* and sunny. Birds are chirping. It must be about 24* they say they aren't going outside.  I saw a fox last night. Just cruising around the neighborhood.  He came pretty close to me and then kept it moving. I guess he didn't want to be friends. 
 The flu season is especially deadly here in Ohio right now. Death toll climbing by the day. They vaccinated against the wrong strains I guess. CBD helped us sleep when we just couldn't get comfy. It didn't help my back to much per se but it did help with the relaxing and drifting off. 
 Flower is kind of empty. Three coming down soon are showing amber. The little triple Lemon is slow to flower. She's not even pushed hairs yet. This pic is two days old. I might be able to fill up the flower tent today. 
 Rose I feel you about the humidity! I've been struggling with that all winter. Anything less than 25% and they really slow down. It is a pain to deal with. They lose vigor so easily. 
I want to get in sync with the vigor state and do my cloning, transplant and flip while they still have that burst of energy and see if that lends to improvement. 
 Ok ofc, I'm sufficiently stoned to start the day. Oh... I joined the DGC. Sending out a money order for free alien genetics from obsoul33t! Hoping for alien Congolese.


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2020)

Good morning OFC. I was on a canna site with obsoul33t for years. Still have some of his work. I have both black Congolese and red Congolese


----------



## AladinSane (Feb 22, 2020)

Good morning OFC, i'm new here. My name is AladinSane, but I ain't no lad, i'm 72 years old. Been an everyday user since July, 1968, over 51 years. Hope I fit in with ya'll.


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2020)

Morning OFC !- Dealing with some unpleasantness -- I'll be around when I have some control again !-
Aladin - Welcome to the OFC !--


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Welcome Aladin!  

It is finally raining today. Yay!  We need the rain.  The snowpack in the Sierras is less than normal this year so far.  Less snow in the mountains means less water in the rivers in the warmer months as the snow melts.

Enjoy this day friends!


----------



## rubrown (Feb 22, 2020)

Good Morning, um, ah OFC, yah that's another cup of coffee for the Organic Dark Roast Oolong tea that was, hand-picked, High Elevation Grown in Taiwan that didn't arrive, yet. However, the dryness in this Winter's air helped for a prompt dry, that lets us know how comfortable it is now.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 22, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> Welcome Aladin!
> 
> ...



wow, just up the road from you B1, my forecast does call for a chance of rain but it’s nowhere in sight...nuthin but blue and sun out there...my son invited me fishin this mornin so that’s where I’m goin...not early though...he just got a new bass boat a couple years ago so we go find a nice quiet corner of the lake to hang out...finny seems to be feelin a little better, he hadn’t eaten in a
Most a week...we gave him some chicken broth last night and today he’s eating a bit of canned chicken while seeming a little more with-it than yesterday...
Welcome Aladdin and HP, hopefully you have another route to your place...
Cheers y’all and I’ll catch up later...


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2020)

woke up to rain. I honestly didn't notice it. I saw it in the pool


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2020)

Good morning beautiful and cold with no humidity. Juncos are still here and the robins have not come yet. Found a huge roach in the ashtray, whatever it was is lovely. I am betting it is bshb. Don't usually smoke a roach but this was half a joint. Need to make a hemp tincture for a boy in alabama. Thc is the devil there i guess. ignorance is maddening. HP, that sucks about your road, it looks a mess and i bet it looked worse. 
My plants might be speaking to me again after the added humidity. 2 of them running all night and it is 24%. better than 2.  I have enjoyed this whole last week of sunshine, but burrrrr, 
Stinky, what is on your plate today?


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 22, 2020)

Afternoon Growers...Yogurt and cannabis break here...limb truck came this morning...Mr C took the tree down in 1 hour 25 minutes flat...he is a Master Craftsman in his profession! 62 years young and handled those saws and limbs like a 25 yo..anyone who scoffs at the term tree surgeon...needs to watch him in action...you'll understand. Oh...he only has 1 leg as well and you will never know it. Now the clean up is on me...been at it 5 hours and needed a break...my back reminds me I'm not a pup anymore. Thanks for the concern on our road everyone...it is a dead end road...one way in...one way out...if they had to...the neighbor would let them have some land to move the road over...he is a nice guy like that.


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2020)

AC guy came gave the mini split some needed TLC. Cleaned everything and it was a mess. Took a bunch of Freon. 3 1/2 hours labor. $375. IR thermometer was at 46*F. Room was at 87 and went to 78 in 20 minutes


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2020)

Hauled a bunch of water around in 5 gallon buckets today to get everything caught up !- Can't turn my head much now !- I got-r-done though !-- I would like to say my aero skills have really improved in the mudhole !- The plants look like I have -- but I haven't changed much -- It's not me or my skills !- It's the water !- I had to use RO to make that poison tap water usable for growing weed at the beach !-- RO system in storage -- no RO water means no cal/mag -- Running bareback on well water -- nute concentrate and EM1 !- The plants dig it !-- If I will keep the boxes  topped with nute water ?-- Even with these wore out old pink lights - I shouldn't be able to grow like this but I am !-- It's taking longer but I got this !- Until I get a real place to grow !-
When I leave the mudhole do I get like a combat pot farmer badge or certificate ? --I deserve one !
U might not want to be sneaking around the Bat Cave !- I'm what might be called "A Fisher of Men" !-- I'm dangerous with nothing but some dam fish hooks !-I'd be bad to the bone if I geared up properly ?-- - Stay dahell out the mudhole !

Edit--- I don't use those sissy hooks without no barb either !- Catfish hooks and some of them may be dirty !--They gonna have to cut them out of U too !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2020)

Just caught what happens when the visitor count is high like over 200 now !- They looking at our member profiles !- I saw them while I was cruising the visitor log !- Don't know why !-- Don't like it !


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2020)

I was just hitch hiking !- I don't even know these people ! - I got something in the oven --officer can I go now ?
I'm Practicing !

Edit -- Next time U see a high visitor count - hit the members online bar and select guest -- See what they looking at !


----------



## Keef (Feb 22, 2020)

So caronavirus is now a pandemic ?- got cases on every continent that got people !- U wanna know what's coming see the Spanish Flu that pretty much ended WW1 !-- If U not scared of this --- U better get that way !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 22, 2020)

Before I joined a group, I checked it out.  I was a lurking guest for quite a while.  Some other forums, I visited to get info in one area and then moved on.  I am only telling open forum people of my state.  One in multi-millions chance unless I didn't quite tell the whole truth.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 22, 2020)

Goodnight y’all


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2020)

Keef, what do you think of putting genetics together like black triangle x London bridge or nl#5 x ecsd x grape ape x London bridge


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Can U call 3:30 in the AM morning ?- Well here I am doing the wake and bake !
Dax-- I wasn't trying to scare anyone I just set out to find out what was going on when the visitor count shot up like it does sometimes !- My profile wouldn't help anyone find me right now but I'm usually the bait !- If LEO wanted to take down one of us they would probably come after me !--I'm like a peacock down here strutting my stuff  boldly stating that I'm a grower in Texas -- I'm not even sure where I'm at half the time though ?- Most of y'all are legal so I don't understand the profile thing but I'm not finished bird dogging whatever It's about yet !-- Might save someone's life !-- U come at some of these old farts they make U look like swiss cheese  or a jig saw puzzle with a couple missing pieces !
Umbra that would have to be tasty -I'd smoke it ! - Terps ?--I bet that would be off in the unknown ?-- U know how to dance with the devil when it comes to doing them mystery terps !-- When's it gonna be ready ?--
Still stiff in the neck some but I'll live !- My face say this weather not over yet !-- I was under my electric blanket and forgot to turn my little heater on last night !- Woke up and it was kinda chilly in here !-- Warming up now ! --
More coffee more tokes !- I take a nap later!


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 23, 2020)

Good morning OFCs.
I am not happy with my clone bucket design and want to switch to aero mist or spray for cloning.  That's my job for today.  I'll be in the new guy corner again.  It's going to be a warmer day.  I expect most of the snow that's left to melt.  The voices in my head says that I need to spray the mud off the vehicles today.  The voices sound a lot like my smarter half when she's had too much coffee.

Fire one up for me. Later.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Dax- Sounds cold !- I don't like cold ! -- My aerocloners are kinda big but they work well and cost about $50 to make !--35 gallon black and yellow tote -- 396 gph filtered pump glued to a ceramic tile for stability !-- micro sprayers in a Square figure 8 spray manifold goes on top the pump with included adapter !- the 360 degree microsprayers work best !-


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 23, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Another fine morning here 43* and some high clouds...got a shot of rain for tomorrow...just.5 inch or less....then....5 days of Sunshine...at least...yeaaaa! I would not worry so much about the guest count...most of that is spiders gather marketing info...they visit profiles to gather more personalized info to better spam you with. I noticed a side bar offer for Corona virus preparedness when it was first mentioned here...just more marketing schemes...if the local law wanted you they would have had you years ago. We OFC's with our health requirements are not big money makers for them. C. Virus will school the World in the next month...it has hit the Mid-East now and with the hygiene practices over there...no telling how it will end up. It keeps starting up in new areas with no known source point...sources say the USA is prepping for high numbers of quarantines. Off for resupply mission and then back on that limb pile...Peace ya'll


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 23, 2020)

What type of timers do I need for the pump?

Thanks.


----------



## rubrown (Feb 23, 2020)

That is so true... thank God for a little pot...


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 23, 2020)

Things go better with Cannabis!...Keef you beat me on board today...limb pile had me dragging...had to blame something lol.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

HP - There's worse out there than being caught by the cops !- U know I can be kinda vocal about some things ?- I've always been a little too free about who and where I am !-- Once at the beach the  Republican bikers that were here came down to put the fear of God in me and to shut me up !- They missed !-- I ain't shut up either !-- Balls in my court now !- They don't know where I am but I know where they are !- I coulda waited awhile then went after them but It's not worth it !- U got to be a little paranoid to be a pot farmer !-- I'm not paranoid enough !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Dax I use $10 household timers - I run my pumps 15 on 15 off !

Edit --Big ole Harley Hogs don't go on sand so well --but my scooter does !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 23, 2020)

Your right Keef...way more out there than the Law...I have plenty of paranoia...guess it come with being in a prohibition State...those who are not the Law...stop on by...I can use the target practice.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

I wasn't moving any weed at the beach so there was no reason for the locals cops to be looking for me !-- All I really had to worry about was getting caught holding !- I got cornered in just such a situation too !- I'm out on the end of Bob Hall Pier smoking a fatty minding my own biznis !- Not many people around and no one close !- I heard a commotion behind me and turned to see a surfer carrying his board on top his head running towards me and the end of the pier - with a cop chasing him !-- He threw his board over the rail and followed it!- There I am with a joint in my hand and a big ole pissed off  cop closing fast !--I really didn't want to be there anymore !-- Ole Keef followed the surfer over the rail !- Fell for about a week !--When I hit the water it hurt !- Swam myass back in under the pier so he couldn't see me  got on the scooter and split !-


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Lurkers ain't nothing to get spooked about.   If the law wanted Any of us we'd be gone.
If they didn't come for me you can pretty much bet they ain't coming for Nobody.   There's a Lot of Az. Popo that would Personally enjoy seeing me busted.   Too late butt heads!
Don't know why, but I'm not hurting too bad today.   I'm grateful for Sure!
I been training my clones for the upcoming Scrog and they look happy.    It won't be but another 5-8 weeks for my big girlz.   I'm ANXIOUS!  These girlz look better than Any other grows I've had.
Enjoy this day yall!


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey Gloman-- Letting this cycle run a little longer than usual !-- U want amber I'll go there !- I bred the plant I know it !-- White Indica -x- BBSL at 25 % Amber will melt U !- Coulda been called "Couch Glue"!-- She bad !--Might take them this afternoon !- This will do the trick !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2020)

I LIKE the amber.
I have real trouble sleeping and a full amber knocks me out for hours.   Without I'm up every 2hrs like clockwork.  Pace around the house, check out the refrigerator and back to bed.  It gets to ya after a while.
Gimme amber!   I'm told that is degraded THC once amber or CBN.   I don't care what it is it Works!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2020)

I gotta say.....that white indica is a work horse with a heck of a kick!  She's got the punch and she ain't too picky about where she grows.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Yo G -  night time amber but I gotta function in the day !- So maybe 25% amber !- But she is a different smoke depending on when U take it !
How's that NS - x- BBSL doing ? -- I'm have to get that one back !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Krazy Keef's Sunday morning experiment !- Got plenty weed It's just still fresh !-- Other Keef -- U reacon we could put a green bud in the microwave to dry and decarb ?- Google it ?- Let's just do it and we'll know ?--

Run #1 - thumb sized green bud in small microwave  on a paper plate !--!-
- For 2 minutes straight  !-- at 1:49 the bud she catch fire !---More like explodes into flames !--Put the fire out !- Burnt my hand --  Stinks in here !--
Run #2 --- thumb sized bud -- 30 seconds at a time !- 1:30 -- Do U feel lucky punk ?-- I deliberated on it a second giving that weed some time to cool a bit  !-- Sure !-Roll dems bones !
Made the buzzer !--
 Next step --put it in a pipe to see if U kilt the THC !-- Only test we got !-Not that tasty but the THC is still there !-- Is it decarbed ?-- I don't know Other Keef ? - Here have a toke whilst we think about this some !- - Joe Bonamassa and some blues ?- Start with Redemption ?-- That'll work !-- What that smell ?

Caution !-- Do not repeat Keef's experiments unless U a Dumass like him !- He will get U hurt !- Especially when he high !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2020)

Poor thing is being restrained growing indoors.   She WANTS to be turned loose!  Anyway, she's building buds now.  Little budlets about the size of your little fingernail.   6-8 weeks I'm guessing before I take her.


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Flipped the flower room. Coffee is ready. Dogs eating beef hooves


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Gloman U got to mistreat that NS-x- BBSL to hold her back some !- I know exactly what U talking about --Her wanting to be outside --U flip her small too ! - That's one them Black Berry Snow Lotus traits from what I see !- They wants to be BIG !-- U just can't do that inside !- Beat her down once in awhile !

Edit -- Hey Umbra !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2020)

Like a red headed stepdaughter!
I topped her clone today too.  She gonna go scrog!
After this 1st harvest Ill be good on meds for a while so I'm planning to SCROG 3 plants with an extended veg time so they spread out real good and 2 along side left natural.  Keep my favorite 2 and start some them I ain't tried yet.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Oh yeah !- The Variety Chasing Disease !-- There's always something else !- No matter what U got growing !-- I'm feeling it real strong myself this morning !-- It's got nothing to do with need !-I got more seed than I can shake a stick at !- Lots I haven't ran yet !-- This is pure up WANT !-
It's all your fault too !- U know who I'm talking to !- U should be ashamed of enabling the mentally ill !--Like this !- I'm a sick man !
 Black Triangle-x- London Bridge !--
 Hit me in a weak spot !- Why don't U ?-- I been in remission for awhile !--I can't sit on something like that very long !-- I have no self control when it comes to stuff like that !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2020)

Good morning peeps, feeling a little festive today, can  you tell? Sun is shining, my plants may just pull thru this 2 % humidity spell, the kids leave in 8 days, the end is in site. My too early perennials that i ordered are able to be outside this morning and they are glad. SO all around a great morning, read all your posts and that is good. OFC has some genetics up in here.  peace out dudes and dudettes.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey Rose !- Nurse Larry and Purple Haze told me say High to U ! -- I sexed them took my cuts and let the plants from seed just run - They a month into bloom in one my SOG boxes - I call it a box of green !- They just finishing a little stretch and starting the powder puff thing !-- Purple Haze growing right beside her daughter !- PH-X-BBSL!-- They both growing very well for me !
Blue ?-- I like it !-- I like purple better but blue works !

Umbra and Gloman both bout half color blind they won't even know !- Let me tell it to them in Braille ?-- SHE USED A BLUE FONT Y'ALL !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 23, 2020)

Good morning pot heads!!!slept on a foam pad on the floor at my sons house and this morning my back has never felt better after waking...why did I spend hard earned money on a mattress....not a cloud in view this morning and I think for quite a few mornings to come...it should be rainin...


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

RE - I'm glad your back feels better !- Now get some breakfast then get out on the side the mountain and start digging some holes !- A tractor would be easier - that's how Gloman do !- Fill U some holes with good black compost dirt !- To get a place ready for the plants !- Gloman used the tractor to dig a hole where his green house was gonna be and had them bring a dump truck load of compost out and dump it in the hole !- Shoulda built a higher greenhouse Cuz !


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Dax - whatever kinda cloner U build - I drill my holes with a 2 inch hole saw !- U need something like those 2 inch aero baskets - They have a lip to keep them from getting pushed thru the hole accidentally and the 2 inch neoprene collars fit in the baskets snuggly -- If U plan to transplant to a grow medium later ?-- cut the bottom half of the aero basket off before putting the cutting in it !- The top half will hold the neoprene collars securely and the roots won't get entangled in the bottom of the basket as bad !- I'd let them develop a nice set of roots before transplanting too --makes it easier on the plant when U transplant !


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

One of U smart brothers - or sisters hook a brother up with some 411 so he won't have to go find out for himself the hard way ?-- So them M-80s or what ever they call those bigass firecrackers ?-- Do U think a fellow could pull the fuse out and insert one those electric matches for model rocketry ?- Set it off electrically ?-- Make boom when I say make boom ?--
I'm need another big roll of speaker wire at the Bat Cave!-- Bury a boom where U have to park if U come at me at the Bat Cave !- They's a reason they call it a Hellbox !


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2020)

I have a kali mist x bshb in the flower room. She is 5 ft tall and 4 ft wide. Going to take up lots of space and get tall. But I have space and height so I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2020)

Keef said:


> One of U smart brothers - or sisters hook a brother up with some 411 so he won't have to go find out for himself the hard way ?-- So them M-80s or what ever they call those bigass firecrackers ?-- Do U think a fellow could pull the fuse out and insert one those electric matches for model rocketry ?- Set it off electrically ?-- Make boom when I say make boom ?--


no the fuse is sealed for under water use, but you could still do a remote trigger. Incandescent bulb filament wrapped around the fuse connected to a battery


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Them electric matches are the bomb - That's confusing ?- I am comfortable with them !- I have used them in the rocket motor as an initiator with speaker wire and a battery !-- Flip a switch  for current to a button like a horn button that's to make sure U don't set it off accidentally --Push the button and off she goes accelerant make big boom and everything burn !

A can of black powder with wires to an electric match and rocket motor coming out -- don't water proof it and stick it into a 5 gallon bucket of wet concrete and let it dry !-- U don't want to be anywhere near when it goes off !

Edit -- I can make big boom but I was looking for a smaller electric thing -little boom - for things like spooking an intruder thru a fish hook curtian so we can talk awhile !


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2020)

acetylene gas in a trash bag with a cigarette inside a pack of matches. Flash bang


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

I want to be able to set it up and wire it and have it just stay there until I need it !- I might be all blow this and that up today but there's a very good chance **** about to get real bad !-- They may resort to curfews to keep people off the streets and public areas to keep Carona Virus from spreading -- I saw after Katrina what desperate people will do !-- Some the strong will take what they want from the weak ! - It's not pretty !


----------



## novitius (Feb 23, 2020)

Morning OFC. I slept in late today. It's 51* out side. Blue sky. I think I need some coffee. I'm all out of sorts.


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2020)

1 thing I hate about my smoker, it smells way too good to go 5 or 6 hours. Ribs are done with a sweet and tangy rub and the Tri tip I rubbed blacken spices. They are getting a nice char going.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

I hate U Umbra!-- 
Morning Nov !


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2020)

Ran out of apple wood, using some Hickory and cherry wood


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2020)

So when AC guy was over and we were cleaning everything, I get spray bottle of HOCL hypochlorous acid and spray everything. Build up gunk from 5 years of not cleaning the condenser coils washed away. AC guy was like, what is that stuff? Tell him its water and kosher salt in electrolysis for 10 minutes. Going to start using it more


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2020)

chicken and apple sausage is done


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't believe in it yet Umbra !-- I'll have to make some and see for myself !-Not saying I don't believe U - I just gotta do it from start to finish myself ---- Might have to try another salt !- I don't believe blessing some salt gonna make it any different !- I got some coarse salt ?- maybe some rock salt ?

I'm a hit today in the Fox news comments section on You-tube!-- That's confusing ?-- I'm not really a hit !- They just want to hit me !- That's different !


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2020)

I also do K2CO3 potassium carbonate and it becomes KOH potassium hydroxide, Great degreaser


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2020)

I almost dived in.........lol but yall ain't gonna get me That easy!
Start talkin bout mixin this n that and things that go boom.
Ohhhhh but I almost shared something I shouldn't.  hehehe

Keef
Txt me if ya want a nifty little idea on something that goes pop.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Gloman -- If I think I might need it I will !- Right now ?-- I'm in the mudhole for at least another month if we sold the house today !- The Caronavirus is loose !- Italy  quarantined whole towns !- The ruler of Cambodia and the American ambassador met the Carona plague ship "Westham"?- Went on board with no protective gear and hugged and greeted each of the passengers - Then let the ones that weren't " sick" get on a plane and go home !--There is no stopping it now that virus is loose !-- Goods are stuck in ports !- International trade is grinding to a halt !-- The onslaught of sick will clog the hospitals - The healthcare system will be paralized !--We don't feel it yet but the  impact is gonna be bad and it can't be stopped anymore !-- So looks like I'll be stuck in the mudhole for a pandemic !-- The future after that ?- Who knows ?--

Not one of U should " Like" this post !-


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2020)

Cities gonna be bad.


----------



## novitius (Feb 23, 2020)

Me too Gman... Your kitchen sink has everything you need.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Nov --
U doing any better ?- There's a bad strain of just the regular flu going around this year !- Seems the flu shot missed again?
The Gloman is a retired master of manipulating the benzene ring ?-- Is that vague enough G ?


----------



## novitius (Feb 23, 2020)

Yeah, so much better dudes! A little wheezy still but I'm good now. Back to being Super Dad. I've scheduled some tent time today. Veg tent is still a quandary...


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

That's good Nov - I was playing catch up yesterday in the grow -- Pretty much caught up !-
U know Israel  closed It's borders and shut down incoming international flights ?-- Japan and South Korea in the midst of an epidemic !- Shutting public places and urging people to stay home !- That's fine until U run out of supplies !- They closing off whole big cities !- Like Gloman said it's gonna get bad in the cities !-- I got a **** load of plants I can put outside and if the po-po gonna be sick or doing other work ?-- If the Carona don't kill me ?- This fall I'll have a surplus of  weed and Muscatine Wine !-- Where dat big piggy and her brood comes around sometimes ? - I'm need seasonings and spices !-- Tweaker down the street got some CKNs ?-- I need to get to storage and find my bullet bag !-- Who's gonna buy a beach house in the middle of a plaque ?- I survive it I might have only what I got between my ears !- I'll do just fine !- I was trained by Uncle Sam about how to survive !- I feel bad for some U guys !-- I grew up hunting and fishing too - Ole Kripple Keef will do better than most !- If he can survive the Carona ?
I shoulda got me a couple spore prints and got some instructions !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2020)

Keef said:


> Nov --
> U doing any better ?- There's a bad strain of just the regular flu going around this year !- Seems the flu shot missed again?
> The Gloman is a retired master of manipulating the benzene ring ?-- Is that vague enough G ?



Lol
Yes I think that gets the message across without actually saying it.
Breaking Bad?   Been there done that.    And I Survived!
Long time ago in a land far away.
No worries brother......there's PLENTY of spores available any time you want.


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2020)

time for ribs, lol


----------



## rubrown (Feb 23, 2020)

Well it's a that time to say Good Night OFC. We won't be shaving today either...


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

I hate U Umbra !--

Gloman in a month a third of everyone might be sick !- Postal workers too !- That shuts **** down !-- We might better talk bout that ?--

Good night RU !

Edit -- music-- Delta Rae -- Bottom of the River


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 23, 2020)

Keef,  thanks for the heads up on the 2" cups.  Those plans are perfect.  The pump, timer and sprayer are on the way.  Many thanks.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Good deal Cuz !-- Many clones to U !-- Problem for me was I started adding nutes to the water and just kept growing them in the boxes  !- and building new boxes and getting high -- OK so maybe I got bout 12 of them complete box / light/ pump  combo units ?-- It's allowed !- I'm brain  damaged !- Least that's what I heard !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 23, 2020)

Happy avocado season toots!this is what gets me over the February hump : ) avocadoes and artificial lighting. Was almost 50 here today. Snow in the forecast but the birds are starting to sing.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

I hate U Stinky !- Scoot over give me a bite ?-- U know out by Corpus Christi they call mashed avocado "Mexican Butter " - What can U not put Avacado on ?


----------



## Lesso (Feb 23, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Happy avocado season toots!this is what gets me over the February hump : ) avocadoes and artificial lighting. Was almost 50 here today. Snow in the forecast but the birds are starting to sing.View attachment 259156


One musts avoid that wicked temptress, carbohydrates


stinkyattic said:


> Happy avocado season toots!this is what gets me over the February hump : ) avocadoes and artificial lighting. Was almost 50 here today. Snow in the forecast but the birds are starting to sing.View attachment 259156


If you ever lose your dam mind and come to florida for some reason, you are so hired!
Ps i probably cant afford a personal chef.
laziness


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

I eat guacamole with a spoon!-- I ain't too proud to admit it !


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2020)

avocados are essential fatty acids


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 23, 2020)

I put avocado on everything including in my moisturizer lol. And eat avocadoes at my desk with a spoon right out of the skin. My favorite fruit! I have no sweet tooth, gimme that green plant lard!
Lesso if I ended up in Florida id get arrested for poaching gators off the golf courses under cover of darkness. Gimme that scaly varmint-fed land scallops! I want buffalo fried gator tail like, now. : / texture of seafood, flavor of mild chicken, goes great with ranch dressing. Mmmm


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

In Corpus Avacado and Citrus were plentiful --lots of people had them in thier yards !- I could grow them here !- I'm far enough south !-- Lots of blueberries - blackberries -- the wild Muscatine grapes - Best in jellies/jams  !-- watermelon - I see wine everywhere I look !- I'm a sick man ! -- I don't even drink anymore  but I think I can make that right there taste good ?- It's satisfying !- Wonder if I could make some of that Orange Liqour ?-- Probably ?-- Key Lime Wine ? 
Pow !


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Spicy but not too spicy Fried Boneless  Alligator Wings !- With some cold homemade Buttermilk Ranch !- Yes I speak that language !

Edit -- New Orleans Ladies -  Take it away Tab Benoit !

Edit --edit-- Could I get an order of those fried crawfish tails and some that Roumalade dressing like y'all got ?-
U want some of those Fried Coconut Shrimp with Pina Colado tartar Sauce ?- They crusted with shredded coconut before they fry them U know?


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Tab - Play "Shelter Me"  next !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2020)

Keef said:


> I hate U Umbra !--
> 
> Gloman in a month a third of everyone might be sick !- Postal workers too !- That shuts **** down !-- We might better talk bout that ?--
> 
> ...



Sent you a link bro.
Read up. When you ready let me know.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 23, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> I put avocado on everything including in my moisturizer lol. And eat avocadoes at my desk with a spoon right out of the skin. My favorite fruit! I have no sweet tooth, gimme that green plant lard!
> Lesso if I ended up in Florida id get arrested for poaching gators off the golf courses under cover of darkness. Gimme that scaly varmint-fed land scallops! I want buffalo fried gator tail like, now. : / texture of seafood, flavor of mild chicken, goes great with ranch dressing. Mmmm


Poaching alligators is required by law here....the alligator is our state bird, afterall.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 23, 2020)

Keef said:


> RE - I'm glad your back feels better !- Now get some breakfast then get out on the side the mountain and start digging some holes !- A tractor would be easier - that's how Gloman do !- Fill U some holes with good black compost dirt !- To get a place ready for the plants !- Gloman used the tractor to dig a hole where his green house was gonna be and had them bring a dump truck load of compost out and dump it in the hole !- Shoulda built a higher greenhouse Cuz !



His ground is extremely rocky, I’m talkin from pebbles to boulders and all sizes in between and lots of them...first order of biz is to get a good sized portion fence and then any gardening we do will be above ground...this is red clay and rocks here in this part of  NCal...any dirt relocation will need equipment other than shovels and backs...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey Lesso what other positions ya hiring for? Lol I can do basic Harry Homeowner level property maintenance work , including but not limited to minor electrical and plumbing, finish woodwork, hard floor installs, occasional jackhammering, and i trim like a Tasmanian devil. You provide bottomless margaritas that didn't come from a mix,  and we may have 



 a deal til it gets hot. Then im OUT. Or if this ever happens again. Public service announcement: hydro gear is good to have in the house for sewer backups caused by poor Victorian plumbing retrofit design. End of message/resumé lol


----------



## thegloman (Feb 24, 2020)

Ugh!
Mornin yall.   Hurtin too bad to sleep.   
Oh well, I'm blessed to be in a comfortable place to be uncomfortable and my doggies are snuggled up keeping me warm.
Hope y'all are having a better night.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 24, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone....Nice morning here...warm at 56*...no rain yet and 6 to 7 days of sunny weather afterwards...looking a lot better now...may even get some garden work in this week. "Mad" Mike Hughes was killed Saturday in one of his home made rockets...now Mike and I do not share the same ideals...but you have to admire someone who believes strongly enough to put his body at risk to prove his point....no matter how far fetched it may have been...RIP Mike. Alligators get run over around here crawling across the highway....you would think a fool could see a 400 pound gator in the road ...all so had a 500 pound Black Bear total a car out recently...he was huge for that Species...been grazing in someones corn field no doubt. SA I hope you did not miss out on National Margarita day Saturday! Off for a walk..Peace ya'll


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Morning OFC!- Smoke'm if U get'm!-- I found some dry weed so I'm with ya !-Having coffee in the dark catching up on the news - Dow futures down around 900 points over fear of Carona --and going down fast !--  Hang on y'all the ride is about to get bumpy !-- 
Moving OK today after a couple days of pain and grandpa noises when I moved !
I'm gonna need more coffee !- 
Wake and Bake !


----------



## Lesso (Feb 24, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Hey Lesso what other positions ya hiring for? Lol I can do basic Harry Homeowner level property maintenance work , including but not limited to minor electrical and plumbing, finish woodwork, hard floor installs, occasional jackhammering, and i trim like a Tasmanian devil. You provide bottomless margaritas that didn't come from a mix,  and we may have View attachment 259157
> View attachment 259158
> View attachment 259159
> View attachment 259160
> a deal til it gets hot. Then im OUT. Or if this ever happens again. Public service announcement: hydro gear is good to have in the house for sewer backups caused by poor Victorian plumbing retrofit design. End of message/resumé lol


Well, just had a major flood, so come on down.....i need all that stuff....the blender still works!


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

HP-- I got your rain right here !- I'll send it on up !-- Not as many gators over here as there was in the swamp but they around !- Alligators ain't no big problem to kill !- U just knock' m in the head with a stump !


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Whatever U do don't come to East Texas -- U won' t like it !- There's a corridor starting East of Houston to the Louisiana border all the way up to Oklahoma that is "economically depressed "-- There's some industry close to the coast but as U go north U hit poor !-- Mostly minimum wage jobs and some farming !- Not big farming !- Most fields have to be hacked out of the thicket ! -- It's not uncommon around here to see a clearing with 2 mobile homes on it or a flood damaged frame house with a mobile home beside it - One from before Harvey and whatever they have to live in while they try to rebuild-- repair or just "F"ing survive !
Lots of subsistence living round here !--
It is however a good place to hide a little pot farm !-- If U have a distant big city market and keep to yourself ?-- Big city is not that far away ?--Hour and a half to Houston or so ?
More coffee - Give me that Other Keef !- U smoke too much weed Cuz !- U should see a counselor or get some help !- Give me that pipe !
Still raining HP!- Wait for it !

Edit !-- I'm poor too but the difference between me and these people I guess is that I'm quickly becoming the Master of the Travel trailer / flood damaged mobile home grow !--Use what U got to work with !-and -- I got some jam up genetics most around here couldn't afford to buy !-- It's big city weed !


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

U know what I could produce in a 14-x- 72 ragged out mobile home grow  ?-- Better hold that crazy old cripple back !-
It ain't even fair is it ?-- I feel bad for them !
I been thinking bout that still thing again !--I'm need some copper !--Lots of copper tubing and **** !--  I'm a bad man !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 24, 2020)

Sssshhh Keef...I have my cloaking device on and hoping to miss that rain...I need to plant potatoes this week and the farmers need to just get started. Some sprayed burn down chem's last month and it has grown back up...$$$ out the door and not a seed in the ground.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 24, 2020)

Been out cutting and chunking firewood since sunrise...got all the limbs cut up and twigs cleaned up. Had to have a Keef's Coconut Cap break ..along with a blueberry figbar...this will fix any problem you may have.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Just steady rain in the mudhole !- Took the dogs out !- They wet and pissed off now ! --Like it's my fault ?-- Put that ju-ju on them clouds HP !-- It's not looking like a good year for southern farmers !- I mean unless U an indoor pot farmer ?
Prices go up on commodities or gas just means U need more lights !- and maybe another trailer ?-- Today it would good to be in one on pontoons ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

****'s good medicine HP !- I like blueberry Newton's  too !
I had a fig tree in a big container one time !- Got totally outta control U can only eat so many figs ?-- Wait more than I can eat for sure but yeast like them some figs I hear ?- I might need me a couple fig trees ? --

Edit -- No need fig trees !- There's one here and I can clone dam near anything !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 24, 2020)

Good morning all.
Feeling better after a cold, I woke up late. Another cold front is coming and will be dumping more snow.  It's only Feb. but by this time of year, I am more than done with winter's slippery roads and shovelling.  I ordered the parts for a tote aero cloner and am looking forward to getting it online.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Dax - I hope U Ordered some 360 degree microsprayers ?-
U can use the 180s but if that tile I got my pump glued to gets shifted by me tripping on the cord at such !- Those 180 degree sprayers can hit right where the lid and box come together and U got a leak-- I was looking for some kind of gasket but the 360 sprayers seem to work fine !- The drill they send with the Mi crosprayers is a touch to big !- I use some kind of soft glue to help hold the sprayers in but still be able to remove and replace them


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

The PVC figure 8 I use I think It's 5/8 or 3/4 - I can just get my pointer  finger in the hole -- a 6 inch price on each end with 4 --9 inch pieces on the sides -- maybe 2 -2 and a half inch long pieces to connect a center  "T"-- to another T on each side of the middle - the 8-9 inch pieces connect to the middle T on each of the 4 sides on  the middle Ts--- 4 "Ls" go on the corners to attach 6 inch ends --that completes the square finger 8 spray manifold !- Drill and insert microsprayers -every 3-4 inches - and done !-- Water come up thru proper adapter to the center of this spray manifold we just built thru the center middle Ts then out to the micro sprayers in the PVC !- I don't even use PVC cement on it !-- Something wrong just remove and replace the piece !


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Feb 24, 2020)

Good morning OFC. 45* again! 
I got nothin else. I'm a zombie. 
My nose is running like a faucet with the ups and downs. I hope everyone has a good day today. You stoners deserve it!


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2020)

Flower room getting out of control


----------



## thegloman (Feb 24, 2020)

Bundel up and dig in Nov.
I hope you feel better soon!
Good time for some strong green dragon.


----------



## key2life (Feb 24, 2020)

God morgen mine dope skøre venner!

More rain in the Pines - Gonna rain all day and all night, but then supposed clear up for a few days.  I'm getting cabin fever, so I decided to pop my last 2 freebie beans - a Granddaddy Purps and a Zombie Death F#ck - and try my first SCROG.  While waiting for germ, I made a quick and dirty 3' x 3' screen with furring and some temp fencing.  The grid size is 1", so I can make the holes 2", 3", or 4"  squares, or odd sized rectangles if I want to.  I was thinking 3" squares would be fine, but if I'm off base, someone please tell me.  

Key is out for now - smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2020)

umbra said:


> Flower room getting out of controlView attachment 259162
> View attachment 259163



I struggle with maintaining a 4x4x6.5 Flower Tent.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 24, 2020)

Good morning stoners...mid 60’s out there right now...supposed to be a hi of around 70 today but working up to the mid 70’s by mid week...No rain in site that I can see on my forecast device...I’m prepping my garden but I do have the tendency too start too early outside... at least gotta wait till the sun gets north enough to see those beds...I gotta get a handle on the lack of humidity in my grow...these plants just don’t wanna grow...I need a much bigger humidifier...the wife and I were planning a 20 anniversary trip to HI, but with this [email protected] virus I don’t think I want to go there...at least until they get a bit of a handle on this thing...I think I’d rather take my chances here at home...
Well, cheers y’all and have a great day...


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Good morning OFC

The sun is shining this morning and I feel like getting outside and doing something.  

First things first.  Time to burn one.





Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Hammy stop in to say hello ?-- Welcome Cuz !- -
 This is enough playing Nov !- Now get well dammit !-
- We still getting Noah rain !- I have to paddle up out the mudhole I'm be pissed off !--
Umbra be working that garage grow !- Wait till it l gets caught back up ?-- There was walls tore out plumbing work - A.C. work -- He just getting it back in the groove !
RE - I wouldn't go!-- Most never seen anything like what's coming !- A month or less and we'll start seeing shortages !-
Or otherwise feeling the beginnings of the effects from this !-- 
I'm down Burnin1 !

Edit -- Working class couple in China brought thier baby to an Orphanage - They were healthy and flu free as was the baby !- They hadn't been able to work since the flu shut everything down - They were out of money and supplies and asked the orphanage to please take care of thier baby until they could return to work or  find a way to take care of the child again !- Don't even have to get this flu for it to kill U !- Coming to your town soon !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 24, 2020)

2Lf. I like the custom sizing idea. I used paracord on the x-axis and a poly string on the y-axis. On each intersection, I looped the string around the paracord so it would slide easily, but with enough bite to hold in place once slid.  Most of my adjusting is by squinching or twisting the plant stems. It could be better but it works.  I'm curious how yours works out.

Stinky mentioned having a stadium canopy in one post.  In Ver 2.0 I want an X made of two bow shaped pieces to even the canopy top with the LED output.  My LED light has a hot spot in the middle, so dead center is where the runt goes to catch back up.  In Ver 2.0, I'm making a bunch of elastic bungie cords with S hooks and will slip one in wherever I need.  I will soon be needing a dry rack so I will re-use the current grid for hanging the blossomed ladies out to dry.

I think like a weed when I come up with these ideas.  If I wanted more light but not too much, where would I want to sit in the crowd?     Yes, I really need to get out more, but February.  I really like your idea of customizing the grid size.  Hmmm.


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2020)

While the garage looks big, It is half of what it was. Space was designed for 8 lights and I'm only running 4 lights. There's not enough demand to run more


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Start U a veggie garden in there Umbra !- Maybe find a market for micro or baby greens - Join a local farmers market and grow some exotic **** ?-- Repurpose the grow !
U can slide back into growing more or less weed as needed !-- It may not be pot but it might help keep the lights on and help feed U - U don't eat enough veggies ?- U should be able to go to the garage and pick U a salad whenever want !--
I'd get some giant mutant Purple hanging strawberries or something strange !- They got some kinda berry in China that U eat one and everything taste sweet for awhile !-- Lots of strange **** in Central and South America !- That's what I'd do or maybe start cooking shine ?

Edit :--U need to keep that  capacity cause sometimes new markets open in a round about way !- U can't predict these things !-
I've heard of small farmers banding together in Farm Coops to reach markets none of them alone could reach !- Maybe one day pot farmers do something like that ?- I'm talking about in public - Not on the down low !


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Rain stopped !- Dogs still don't want to go back out !- They might get wet !-- Need to go check bloom -- Blooming in a corner in about a 40 foot travel trailer -- I get stuck here I'm need more lights !-- I might even end up  exceeding  the legal plant count ?-- Maybe !-- Math ain't really my thing !

 OK off to look for amber !


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2020)

Keef said:


> Start U a veggie garden in there Umbra !- Maybe find a market for micro or baby greens - Join a local farmers market and grow some exotic **** ?-- Repurpose the grow !
> U can slide back into growing more or less weed as needed !-- It may not be pot but it might help keep the lights on and help feed U - U don't eat enough veggies ?- U should be able to go to the garage and pick U a salad whenever want !--
> I'd get some giant mutant Purple hanging strawberries or something strange !- They got some kinda berry in China that U eat one and everything taste sweet for awhile !-- Lots of strange **** in Central and South America !- That's what I'd do or maybe start cooking shine ?
> 
> ...


I can just run veggies in my back yard, I don't need an indoor veggie garden. LOL There are so many roadside stands out here and farmers growing food that a micro grow or baby greens really doesn't make much sense. If gardening is your hobby, and you like eating what you grow, you are set here. But to make money at it, would be a waste of time and energy. Other people have suggested something similar with mushrooms, but I can buy chanterelles, morels, shitake, chicken in the woods, and just about any mushroom at the grocery store out here.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Wonder if a Briggs and Stratton 3 and a half horse power side shaft engine would turn 2 or 3 auto alternators ?- I guess it wouldn't have to be a side shaft - alternators can be mounted any direction ?- Anyway - One alternator feeding one deep cycle marine  battery - that power ran thru DC/A.C. inverter to run One circuit ?-- With several circuits ?-- I'm in the country I might lose power !- Big generators are expensive !- How much ethenol can I put in the gas for a mower engine ? --Inverters is your friend in a disaster !---Ran a fan/ radio and lamp off a car battery for almost 2 weeks after Katrina !
Edit -- I realize that Umbra ! -- Things are gonna change and get much harder for awhile -- U got mad skills U don't need me telling U what to do !- Totally different economy or lack of one down here !- This Carona virus just got my survival skills out giving them the once over !-- PTSD from post Katrina kicking in !- No power - no communication with the outside world !- Each community/neighborhood cut off from getting in or out !-- We never lost running water or things would have got desparate real quick !-- My mind is stuck in --if I had to endure that again for an extended period  what could I do to make it easier to survive ? --


----------



## novitius (Feb 24, 2020)

Umbra, maybe you should divide that room and give master classes to folks who could and would benefit from it? You could help a lot of people help themselves. That's probably not a viable idea in your own spot though.... Just a thought.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 24, 2020)

Good morning everyone.  I'm finally trimming out the grow room.  I have removed about half the foliage so far and from the top you can't tell.  If I finish in time Harley is going to the vet. If not, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Dow down close to 1,000 points today on fears of Carona Virus !-- Well I guess it not just me freaked about about this?
Thought I was losing my mind !


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Gotta practice for 4:20 !- It's a difficult skill to master !- Takes many hours of quality control to reach your peak !
Can't practice too much !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 24, 2020)

I was going to order some dried shiitake mushrooms online the other day till I started seeing that they all seem to come from a China...even with no coronavirus...don’t need any export food from that dirty place...who knows what might be in that...


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

There's those amongst us that can teach U all about grow your own fungi !- Such as those huge portabellas ?- I mean I'm sure the techniques would transfer to things like that ?
I'm not vegan or vegetarian or one those weird food cults like they got !--I will throw down on a grilled portabella smothered in butter with some nice seasonings - and some carmelized onion gravy !- That'll work !- I broil some those white button mushrooms in some seasoned butter just give me a fork !-- or we could throw some these here crawfish tails and shrimp in with them ?-Ain't afraid of no pork either !-- And bacon be thy name !-- Work it Other Keef !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 24, 2020)

Afternoon all...rain made it in...not a lot but enough to run me inside...doing like Keef now...getting a little 4:20 practice in. Geezz Umbra...I could build a hide in there and no one would ever know. Pork chops on the menu tonight...seared up with unknown veggies at this  point.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Purple Haze hermied on me !-- Dammit !--

Anybody remember where da frick this Purple Haze hermie clone came from ?-- I told U write **** down other Keef !- There's 2 purple Haze plants out by the stump and one PH-X-BBSL- Which one's which Other Keef ?- What about them 3 clones in veg ?- One hermied and the others didn't did they come of the same seed plant ?- U need to quit smoking so much weed and like write some **** down sometimes !-
Dam !- I don't know bout U sometimes Cuz ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2020)

Broke clutch cable on mower. Replaced it and can not get it adjusted correctly. Frustrating


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2020)

Keef that purple haze is from  me in seed form, i told everyone that it had hermied on me too. Sorry, but mine had one nanner that i could find and I like the smoke.. was it bad, did you leak pollen? 
Umbra, so sorry, that is frustrating. 
I went to the doc and 8 am, she said, boy you are doing so well. I said it's the pot. Making chicken corn chowder for dinner with a salad. It is sunny but cold here.  Got a cheesecake for the lady to celebrate her going home. The man told me he would cook dinner last night, i was s o happy, then he asked me how to do everything... oh well, it was a nice thought. I may never cook again. They only have a week left. 
Stock market has been high for a long time, i don't know if it is a correction or the virus. They say it is the virus, and keef says it is so i guess it is. Thank you jesus for Lambs bread, or Rasta, or whomever.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 24, 2020)

Foxtails are fun!


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

No pollen got loose Rose !- I took some Cuttings and I got 2 outside that survived the weather I thought I had one in that SOG of seed plants but I don't !- I got 2 of her daughters in PH-X-BBSL !- Happy healthy and all girly looking !- Big hybrid leaves !- It ain't over !- I'll cut the tops off those outside plants they not doing so good anyway and root them out and go thru the sexing process again with all things PH !- I think I got 2 and one hermied !- I'll get it figured out !- I may or may not end up with a PH ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

This flu reminds me of something they taught us in the army !- If a force of 10 are attacking your position what's the minimum number of bullets it would take to remove them as an effective fighting force ?- The answer is 3 !- U wound 3 it takes 2 others to take care of each of the wounded !-- U kill 3 ?- U still face a force of 7 !-- Virus don't have to kill everybody to mess things up but good !


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

I saw they took Harvey's Wienstien's wheels away from him today and put a nice pair of bracelets on him !- 5-25 years for rape !-- If I was the Molester in Chief ?- This would concern me ?-This ain't the good old boys of the  1950s anymore !-- The women coming for U fat boy !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 24, 2020)

And he still has to face the music in LA. The higher they rise,  the bigger the grease splat is on the pavement when they fall from grace. 

Oooh foxtails drive me nuts. Of the 3 sweet Cindy phenos I'm still keeping mothers of, there's one definite keeper for flavor and two potentials for frost and color... One of them grows flat topped buds with a crown of foxtails. Ugh. No thanks. Bye Felicia.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 24, 2020)

Well this has turned out to be a bit of a stressful afternoon.
Rain like all y'all and then Barny got hurt.  Don't know what he was doing cuz he was in another room but he has spinal damage.
Extreem pain and he can't control his back legs.   He has to spend the night at the vets so they can give him IV drugs.  
I missed 420.  515 will have to do!


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2020)

Gman I hope Barney is going to be ok.


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2020)

I gave up on lawnmower. Took it to local repair center. They are authorized Honda repair center. It looks like the Honda part for my lawnmower is the wrong part.


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2020)

Taxes are done. Confirmation from H&R Block says done.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Barney !- Got dammit !- U better get well !- The Gloman needs U !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 24, 2020)

This is the 2nd time he's had spinal damage. Wiener dogs are prone to spinal problems.
Probably gonna have to kennel him again for 6-8 weeks.   I carry him outside 5-6 times a day to do his biz.   If he dont heal up he will go to U.I. vet hospital for possible surgery.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Get him back on RSO soon as U can !-- I think that probably help alot last time ?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 24, 2020)

Soon as I harvest this SR1 hemp Ill turn it into RSO for Barney and me.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 24, 2020)

Gloman best wishes to the little dude I hope he recovers fast and fully


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 24, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your little bud.  When they hurt, it's tough.   GL.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

I was a little premature about that hermie PH !-- He ain't got nary a pistol on him at all !-- He all boy !-How did U let this happen Other Keef ?-- I also got a healthy 100 % PH girl off in some dirt over there !- Yes Rose he lives in 2 separate clones !- Got his Clone back hanging with  Leroy's clone !-- Name for a Purple Haze boy ?-- Seems obvious to me ?--  Jimi !-- Looks like a Hendrix to me anyway ?- - He got purple balls !-- He in Veg way away from bloom ! -- I was wanting a handsome Purple boy !- Didn't know they made purple balls though !- Maybe introduce him to Big Pink ?-( Snow Desiel -x- BBSL )-- Leroy's sister !-- We think about it awhile ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 24, 2020)

We just said goodbye to mr Finnian...we had him for almost a year...last year we were Repainting our kitchen and my wife came in and said, “I’ll be back shortly”...about an hour later here she came with a little dog that was 2 1/2 lbs and had no teeth, looking very shaggy, but we got him up to almost 4 lbs...he was in the pound and no one had claimed him...he became our dog and we fell in love with him...took him to last year strawberry music festival and they gave him a pass as he only just sat in our laps the whole time...he started getting weaker about a month ago and in the last week he hadn’t eaten anything...tests didn’t reveal much but they think it was pancreatic cancer...anyway he was so week that we had no choice but let him go...
RIP Finnian


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Sorry RE !- That ain't ever easy !-


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 24, 2020)

I hope it is not as bad as it seems with Barney Gman.

I am sorry to hear about Mr Finnian 2Redeyes.  Your Wife saved him from the pound and you two made his short life awesome. I am sure your kindness was re-payed with much love and affection.  My heart goes out to you guys.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

Bzzzzz !-- That's the magic spell to protect OFC pets !- **** come in threes !-
Leave the pets alone dammit  !- Don't make me come after U !-- I got CKN bones and I know how to use them !- I'll eat what's left of your unclean soul !-- Check around !- I'll smoke a demon like a cheap cigar !

OK !- Where was I ?
So I got a little bitty bit of PH pollen !-- I got some powder puff girls over there ready to breed !-- PH -x-BBSL-- Purple Mimosa ?- Haven't even smoked that PM yet - Take a shot in the dark ?- I guess I could breed myself a Mudhole Purple ?


----------



## novitius (Feb 24, 2020)

My condolences to you both Gloman and 2RedEyes.


----------



## Keef (Feb 24, 2020)

The effects of this coming Caronavirus epidemic would be alot easier on people if we had a functional government and a real president instead of a-- what's in it for me --Gritter and his merry band of racist thugs!
U live in a red state U might get some help ?--  Blue State ? --Ya screwed !---Ask Puerto Rico how that goes ?--   Only party members are real Americans !-- U don't count !


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2020)

2Red   I am sorry for your loss. You guys made his life better.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you guys for your comments, I wish we’d had a longer time with Finny but we had good times with him. He was estimated at 10 years when he came to us but we really don’t know how old he was...he seemed to go quickly after he got sick but I guess that the nature of cancer...
@thegloman i hope your buddy pulls through!!!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 25, 2020)

Morning y'all
2RE I'm so sorry Finnian had to leave.  I don't care who you are, these little guys climb right up in your heart.
I'm struggling with Barnys deal.
My fear is that if he is too bad Ill have to let him go too.
I don't want to put him down but I don't want him to suffer either.
Selfish I guess but I don't have much in this world and my little buddy makes me feel Rich.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 25, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Sorry to hear about the fur babies Gman and 2RE...they may be around only briefly...but they effect us for an eternity. I have the one cat that is 16 yo now...she is till very active and in good health...the other 2 are about 8 yo.George my neutered male had a brawl with T-cat...he is stray I allow to hang around....they rarely fight anymore . Spring was buzzing so I guess they had to try each other...George can take him but T-cat is a good scrapper and may have got the best of George on that round....was mostly Georges hair on the ground.George seems to feel he was ambushed unfairly...T-cat has left for a few days( he knows George is a load)...George has actually been waiting at his hangout for him..this may not be over!....Live each day with zest...for we are here briefly as well. Peace ya'll
 Edit::: George would like everyone to know he was neutered and not spayed...lmao


----------



## thegloman (Feb 25, 2020)

Go George!  lol
Kitty's are a Gas to watch!   Kattitude!


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- It's dark !-- Coffee cooking - Packing a pipe !- Need an attitude adjustment !- Oh !- I remember when I hurt that - it was bad !- Yeah !- U was tough when U was young !- Now the bill comes due ?-- I don't wanna pay no more ! -- I'm sit around  have coffee and smoke some weed until my attitude improves ! -- I like the way cats fight ! - They don't play !--but they gonna talk some **** before the fur flies !


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 25, 2020)

Gday OFC  , sorry to here about you loss 2RE , rooting for Barney   Gloman ,  finished trimming today   got 23oz STOKED  Started off bad with a pump fail and two girls drying up but the new light got the rest performing and 23 off 5 was a good result for my little grow space , have a question for the old farts how dry do you have your weed , I always like to keep the buds a little moist just sticky but the missus dries them until their crispy  , got to go have a bonza day guys and gals


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

What up Crocket ?-- I'm not real picky !-- -Jar aged 6 weeks or more at  52% Humidity would be my goal !-- Give the chlorophyll time to degrade so the green taste/smell goes away and the true flavors and smell or terepene profile to develop properly  !--


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 25, 2020)

Hey Keef , ready to hit the fart sack few whisky's under the belt , take the batten wake and bake have a good day


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Good Night Crocket !-- See ya later !- Sleep well !- U open a jar of blueberry or lemon weed I want U to be able to tell me what it is !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 25, 2020)

Good morning OFC. I

 I'm scratching my head on pH drops.  Every day my reservoirs drop a little.  I have an automatic float keeping a constant level.  Tap water ppm is 100, soft naturally.  Tap water pH is 7 or higher.  The natural progression is as transportation takes up water, a small amount of higher pH water would be added.  Contrary what should be happening, pH drops a little.  When pH is below 5.8, I add a little acid, (GHs pH Up) and bring up the pH back up to 5.8. I don't want to shock the plants and am adding pH Up cautiously. My Raspberry Coughs absolutely love the mix.  My AK48s have what looks like multiple nutrient issues.  My guess is pH is too low for it.   In a few weeks, it's done.  Except for leaf color on old growth, it is blooming well so I'm scratching my head on that, too.  I'm switching to different genetics too so I have another reason to trek through and move on to my next crop.  One last thought is that chlorine in tap water is added too fast, overpowering the natural evaporating out of gasses.  I am extremely well aerated, that should make the evaporating out of chlorine gasses rapid.

I recently increased the feed ppm.  The only thing I can think of is that there is a buffered low pH in the feed that has so far overpowered the acid.  I'm using GH trio with CalMagic maintaining 900ish ppm.  My lights are limited still for economics.  I got carried away on growing, anticipating more die offs.  I ended up with too many plants doing fairly well and am too soft on culling out perfectly good plants.  In the next six weeks, they will be good to harvest according to the charts.

In related news, I was checking trichrome color and saw one tiny little caterpillar type worm on the upper part of an AK.  I ordered a phone plug in microscope to look more thoroughly.  It was only one, and I can't find any more.  Maybe bugs are hurting it and they are too small to see.  45x is where I found the one.  I grow in water and lava rocks so far.  I may be switching to aero spray to get rid of pest harboring issues.  I'm treating the area with pyrethium and another insecticide that was premixed together.  I don't want it on the plants.  The insecticide stuff was left over from summer treating camping clothes for ticks.  It's not meant for plants, so I'm doubly leary of the stuff on food stuff.  If I can find another worm, I'll test an insecticide on it to see what works.  I did a search and it looks somewhat like a rootworm but shaped wrong, and the roots look fantastic.  If my camera could capture better, I would post something.  I will harvest what I can, clean up the space and start over.  The harvest will be big.  I'm making too big a deal over one bug, but don't want it to get out of hand.  My other closet is clean, BTW.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Work it Dax !-- U on the ball Cuz !-- U using EM1 ?-- Something that might help regulate your PH some is a live res !-- There's some stuff called - "Voodoo Juice" - It's an inocculate of about 45,000 kinds of beneficial bacteria - U have a culture of beneficial bacteria in your res it makes it harder for bad bacteria to get a foot hold - when I change my nute water once a month if the plants are happy and healthy I leave some  of the Old nute water in the box so the refill starts with a healthy colony of beneficials !-This is called a live res . because of the live bacteria in it !-- A dead or chemical res is when U use hydrogen peroxide or such regularly to kill all bacteria in your res !-- There's also stuff U can make like  Richie Rich's Compost tea --U can use to get the beneficial bacteria in a good healthy  compost growing in your water !-- It's cheap to make !- Voodoo Juice is expensive but goes a long way !


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

New member called hitlerright ?-- I read the tarot and consulted the orlacles and I'm ready to make one them pyshic predictions !-- We ain't gonna get along for **** !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 25, 2020)

I keep a live res inoculated with air bacteria from my area.  Aeration keeps it healthy.  I initially used Hydrogrow  until I figured out how keeping an excess of aeration kept bacteria healthy.  It's why I have lava rocks, too.  Chlorine is th bio killer.  Adding only a little chlorinated water at a time let's the gasses dissapate.  So theory goes.  White firm roots the size of a basketball tell me that whatever is going on with the roots is healthy.  My pumps have a venturi injecting air into the water on each pump circulation.  Waterfalls do the same thing.  I'm not sure that the healthy bacteria survive air pump temperatures, so that is only for extra aeration.

Does Voodoo juice, EM1, and Richie Riches tea work in water without clogging stuff?

Bio bucket growing is a different way of growing.

As for 88ers, I'm looking up twit filters. 

Some of my family were purged in ovens by Hitler.  It wasn't just Jews.  I grew up anti fascist.  My wife's handgun museum piece is a 9mm Luger brought back by her daddy from the Battle of the Bulge.  He was part of the lost battalion, that was broken up after 80 % loss of men in the battle.  They held the area until reinforcements took over, breaking that front allowing allies a path to Berlin.  We learned French and traveled to France last year in his honor.  My daughter learned to jump and did her first solo jump on the 75th anniversary of his jump in France.  Goya girls.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Dax - I don't know if they could live in rock but I don't see why not ?-- I'm sure they got a proper science name but I call them "Dog Pecker Knats" - The fliers are not a problem but they lay eggs on damp soil the larvae eat your roots - You'll see every deficiency in the book - To stop them U can use diamatous sand (sp) on top your medium -- It's a sand with sharp edge cuts the soft bodied larvae up and prevents them from reaching the roots !- I perfer keeping wet and dry separate with those neopene collars !- U might want get some neoprene collars to go on top your rocks !
Keep your res covered too !- I move fresh room air thru my boxes with an aquarium air pump and stone !

Edit --stepped on your post !- Yes all that will filter and pump no problem ! -- If the pump kills some bacteria there will be plenty more where those cane from !- Keep your res under 80 degrees F !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 25, 2020)

Snowing like a Beast here now.
Not looking like a good day.
But......I'm upright and breathing and after all the bumps everything will be alright.  
Have a great day yall.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Gloman - Barney recovered from this last time after  U treated him with RSO !- He got a good chance of doing it again !- I know U worried about him as U should be but I ain't heard no fat lady sing yet ? 
Yo Cuz if I make it over to bloom and take another pic of the Box of Green that I sent U a pic of the other day - U think U could post it for me - Just the one pic !-- I'm working on fixing my problem so I can post my own pics again !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 25, 2020)

Diactamous earth will chew up the plastic impellers of my pumps in weeks.  I've never seen any flying bugs in the basement. My res is a constant 68°.  Basement floor is a heat sink.  LEDs run cool.  Neoprene collars will work.  I'm going to try a pyrithium mat above the rocks, too.  If it paralyzes and kills ticks and mosquitoes...?


Edit add.  The pH showed me how to fix it.  My plant tote wasn't raised on a strong enough brace and tilted enough to drop the res to the floor.  After refilling and putting new nutes in, the pH sits comfortably at 6.1.  I have more nutes to add.  That should slide the pH to 5.8 or so.  Tomorrow, when I know that the chlorine is out, I'll add hydroguard.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 25, 2020)

Keefs beauties!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 25, 2020)

Just talked to Barnys vet and he is improving.   
Fat lady gotta sing long time before I throw in the towel.
Ill carry him in and out for as long as it takes so long as he ain't suffering.
In off to see my boy!


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks Gloman !-- 
These coming up on a month into bloom !- There's 9 new little girls there been cloned and growing !-- U can spot the Pepsi can as scale !- Usually just 4-6 in one these Box of Green -- I sex these small took my clones and let them run !


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Gonna be 8 of them boxes in bloom at the Bat Cave -- 4 groups of 2 boxes each --2 weeks apart - Then I double it to Complete a Geriatric Grow Unit !
U know that important part about PH and PPMs -?- That box up there never had a PH pen in it - Lost my PPM pen !-
Unfiltered Well water -- Splash of EM1 and a splash of Tiger Bloom !-- Very precise measurements!


----------



## key2life (Feb 25, 2020)

2RE- Sorry about your loss - we lost one last year and it still stings.  I still think I see Mr. Beau sometimes, doing something funny.

Gloman - Great news - Those wiener dogs are tough little cusses.  C'mon Barney!

My ZDF germed last night, but the GDP is holding out on me.  Scuffed it up a bit and back on the heat pad.

Rain finally stopped here in the Pines, and it's warming up a bit.

Feel a little wonky this morning - need to go smoke - peace out


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> Good morning OFC. I
> 
> I'm scratching my head on pH drops.  Every day my reservoirs drop a little.  I have an automatic float keeping a constant level.  Tap water ppm is 100, soft naturally.  Tap water pH is 7 or higher.  The natural progression is as transportation takes up water, a small amount of higher pH water would be added.  Contrary what should be happening, pH drops a little.  When pH is below 5.8, I add a little acid, (GHs pH Up) and bring up the pH back up to 5.8. I don't want to shock the plants and am adding pH Up cautiously. My Raspberry Coughs absolutely love the mix.  My AK48s have what looks like multiple nutrient issues.  My guess is pH is too low for it.   In a few weeks, it's done.  Except for leaf color on old growth, it is blooming well so I'm scratching my head on that, too.  I'm switching to different genetics too so I have another reason to trek through and move on to my next crop.  One last thought is that chlorine in tap water is added too fast, overpowering the natural evaporating out of gasses.  I am extremely well aerated, that should make the evaporating out of chlorine gasses rapid.
> 
> ...


With the GH 3 part you do not need calmagic.


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Taking down a well and redoing the injection system. Co worker from Jawja flying in to help. Going to be a big day.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm plumb these boxes with a drain and and a nute water in line !- Take my pumps out and put the spray manifolds on a PVC stand -- Pump the water in to spray-- let it drain back out to the res to do it again on a timer of course !- My job be monitoring and carrying plants in aero baskets from box to box as needed !- Lights on a timer !- Watering is off the chore list !- no worry about how much nute  water in the box !
Fewer bigger plants !- Bloom  should run mostly on auto pilot ?- The work will be to keep veg in good shape so it can feed bloom the plants !--

Edit -- Gonna need an air line moving air thru the boxes too !


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2020)

Good morning, i seem to be grumpy this morn. Re, i know you loved that boy, he was so lucky to have you in his final days
 Im so sorry. It is as hard or harder than losing a person. Gman, glad your boy is going to be ok.
Mt bshb tne seed popped this morning


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2020)

Oops. Carry on peeps.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

On my way to turn the power and water  on to the water heater !-- Something stinks around here and it keeps following me around !- I think I got it figured out ?

Edit-- Rose just get high !- I know U know how ?-- Things is better when U lit up !


----------



## novitius (Feb 25, 2020)

umbra said:


> With the GH 3 part you do not need calmagic.



Did they change the formulas? Micro never had enough. I always had to add in cal mag. I preferred Botanicare cal mag over the gh product. I'm just asking. Not trying to stir any pots. I'm really beginning to miss the fast and large growth of hydro.


----------



## novitius (Feb 25, 2020)

Oh and GOOD MORNING OFC!!


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Did U see what was peeking around the corner in the bottom right hand corner in that pic Gloman posted for me ?- That's a piece of that White Indica coming down any day now !

Edit -- 5 clones from 5 different varieties in a box - 2 boxes in a group--
I can produce some variety or all the same and anything inbetween !--
2 groups a month !- Got plenty to choose from !- Might need more ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2020)

Showed the flower room the other day. To feed that room, a lot else needs to happen. Moms in the tent. Clone factory and seedling generator.


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2020)

Popped more beans, omg


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 25, 2020)

Keef...give those clouds a push...they trying to hang out here .


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

1st time Umbra showed the heart of his operation !-- I clone from clones and grow in water but all dat same  **** gotta happen before U get the money shot in bloom ! 

I ain't messing with them clouds HP !- I do they might slide back down my way ?-- We sunny and warming !


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Go0od morning OFC

I am glad Barney is doing better Gman.  We are pulling for him.

Nice set up Umbra.  So much going in in your grow area.

Hang ion there Rose.  Life can get a person down sometimes.  I hope your day improves.

Keef, it sounds like you are on the verge of a great harvest.  I hope your beach house sells soon for big bucks and you find the perfect bat cave.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Gonna be a nice harvest every month for awhile Burnin1 !--
Selling the beach house in the midst of a plague might be a problem ?-- We'll see ?-- I just keep doing what I do until I find my place or another place to grow ?-- My confidence in the beach house selling fast bottomed out when I began to keep up with the virus !-- Not sure exactly what's gonna happen with me yet ?-- Probably not a good idea to write me off though !-- I'm broke and poor but I'm a pot farmer!--
I grow money trees !-- I need some money like now  ?-- I just grow me some ? - Takes awhile but my long range future be looking pretty dam  good to me !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 25, 2020)

Several peeps report a bigger yield when they added CaliMag to their three part.  I bought a bottle a week ago to test RC 1 without and RC 2 with CaliMag.  There seems to be a faster growth with, but that's without weights and sizes logged yet and is subjective.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Dax - U got the methodology down !-- I always thought there is plenty of cal/mag in tap water or dirt !- I only used it because I was using RO water and no dirt !-
Almost applied for a job in the Cannabis industry and moved to California !- NOT !- I got a job !- I'm a Prohibition state pot farmer trying to make the buzzer !-This is all I've ever known !--- I don't need someone telling me what to do !-


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 25, 2020)

My tap water is 100 ppm.  The aquifer feeding us water is under calcium.  Why no calcium in the water?  Idk. But at 100, I'm close to RO.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Dax-- My RO water had like 6 ppms !-- Your method will tell U what to do !- U just gotta find your sweet spot !

Still puzzling over this move to California and be a pot farmer thing ?-In California and Colorado the markets are saturated with weed !- UPS can't haul it east fast enough !
Come be a share cropper ?- I'm not finding any plusses about such a thing ?-- There's a market in Texas !--The profit margin is very good  but it takes cahones to grow where they hunt U for sport !- I think I just take my chances here ? - Prohibition is all I've ever known ! Go be a share cropper in a saturated market?-- What's supposed to be attractive about that ?-- I'm have to pass !


----------



## novitius (Feb 25, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Keefs beauties!


@Keef those look great dude! Nice and healthy.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm stick it out here and the cards say hook up with a medical group who wants to open a dispensary and get in on the green wave in a medical way but don't know **** about weed -- !- They can import the skills from the free states or go with the homeboy who been in the trenches here awhile !- --U know Keef that guy with the OFC ?-- Half da **** he grows was born and bred in Texas during prohibition !-' He say " I want to be remembered for my weed !- Or not at all !" 
He ain't gonna be cheap but he got a mess of other growers who got his back !-- I don't think he looking for a job either ?- He want a small piece of the pie !-
Not a chance U say ?-- Hide and watch!

Edit -- Thanks Nov !--back right is that same triple lemon U got !


----------



## Biff LaRue (Feb 25, 2020)

Good afternoon OFs! Just back from a week in the warmer parts. New lights on the doorstep and could smell the ladies the minute I opened the door. Busy, Busy Busy!


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 25, 2020)

Sun finally arrived here and started our dry out...its about cannabis time in these parts...smoke it if you can.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm in !-- 
Stock market lost another 900 points today !- I'm sure all will be well ?-- NOT !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 25, 2020)

Spent some of yesterday and today mixin up a new batch of soil for outside this summer and hopefully forward for a while...
Started with most of a bag of sunshine mix#4, added a bag and a half of worm castings, some volcanic crushed rock, and a bit of used coconut chips...mixed that all up and filled these 15 gallon cloth pots...then I started adding other stuff on the surface to be mixed in the pot...crab meal, kelp meal, bio-live, azomite, neem seed meal, granular humic acid, a little blood meal...and that’s about all I remember putting in there...mixed all that stuff in the pots and last night I started up a batch of tea, so I’m about to water these pots in and put on a cover crop and hopefully be ready when the spring planting time is right...
Cheers y’all...


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

I was reassured by the presidents words today from India!--
We don't have the Carona Virus in the States but the ones that do have it are getting better !
How does that Lord's Prayer thing go again ?--  I might better google some prayers and ****  ? -- Praying might be all we can do ?-- Ain't nobody to lead us out of this crisis !-- We on our own !
Big bowl of Ramen noodles and a small bowl of dank for supper !- I've had worse !-
Edit --
That highly respected medal of freedom recipient-- Rush Limbough-- He said The left made up The Carona Virus just to take down political name !- Such a highly respected man must know what he's talking about ?
Dam Democrats!


----------



## novitius (Feb 25, 2020)

Ramen can make you smile. It's in the broth!
I finally bought a new scale. I'm kind of low balling at 10 ozs nug from the 6 girls. I really need to step it up if I want to build the stash. Some of you pull that off less than 2  whole plants. It's all great smoke though. I'm proud of it. Thanks for all your help OFC.  All your input helped make it great.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 25, 2020)

Keef said:


> I was reassured by the presidents words today from India!--
> We don't have the Carona Virus in the States but the ones that do have it are getting better !
> How does that Lord's Prayer thing go again ?--  I might better google some prayers and ****  ? -- Praying might be all we can do ?-- Ain't nobody to lead us out of this crisis !-- We on our own !
> Big bowl of Ramen noodles and a small bowl of dank for supper !- I've had worse !-
> ...


Yep, I think he said it was just a different style of the common cold...


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Nov - I wouldn't even weigh it- just gently pack it in jars for aging when U get ahead enough to do that !- -Then smoke your oldest 1st !- Or whatever da flkck U want because U da dam farmer dat grew it !-- A cabinet full of labeled quart jars of different varieties of aged weed  is a sight to behold when deciding what to smoke !- It's not so good when da cop be looking at them !- What did they catch U with Nick ?- Bout 48 quart jars or so ?- Dam !- What a waste!-- Bastids!--I hope I never have to go thru that !-- That is a bad day !


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2020)

spammers delight out there, SUX


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Dam !-- I see that now !-- Better stay up outta here !- I put da dam voodoo on them !-- and call them nasty names ! - Act all brain damaged pissed off !- I got experience at brain damaged pissed off !


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Get'm Umbra !


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 25, 2020)

38 qt. jars full of the best weed those coppers ever stole.   And the best I've done inside is 18 oz. from a nurse larry 'bout 2 years ago.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Nov !- I don't do fancy Ramen just cooked like the package says but when I turn the heat off I crack an egg into it and gently swirl it in !--Maybe garnish with green onion or garlic chives - I used to keep them in a planter outside the back door !-- Yep !- It's all about the broth !


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

48 ?- 38 ?- It don't matter !-- Beeches !-- I got a nice original Nurse Larry lady !-I remember when U SCROGed her - What was it like 4'8 ft ?-- I like the nurse !-- I did bad things to her though !- I kinda pimped her daughter out ?- 1st it was NL-X-BBSL- that led to ( NL-X-BBSL)- x- BOC and ( NL-x-BBSL )-x-( BB-x- BPU)


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm still spry as a spring CKN !- Nephew came by - I had the door to the trailer open and a doggie gate across it !- As he drove away -I stepped over it to come back in !- Super Dog Jet leaped  off that couch/ bench RV thingy by the door!- He went over the doggie door in a single bound !- 4 feet jump to the ground is nothing for a fierce 6 lb bull mastiff like him !-- Being Robin to his Batman- Oh High Stoner --went out over the doggie door after him  !- Almost cleared it !- Back foot hung up on it !- - Thank goodness that portable doggie pen I got for them was there to break my fall  !- That's gonna leave a mark !-- Super Dog came back to mock me while I was writhing in pain and trying to extridite myself from that tangle of hard pointy  fence !-- Nothing broken or seriously injured -- I just took one them instant asswhoopings !- One minute I'm fine !- Next minute ?- Not so good !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 25, 2020)

Careful keef, we wanna hear about the construction of the bat cave so you gotta stick around to get it done!!
Gman, I hope Barney is improving!!!


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Stiffening up some !- gonna need more tokes !- insert grandpa noises here !-

Edit - mangled up my left hand and elbow pretty good !- It don't work right half the time anyway !-- I'll live !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

I don't think I wanna go on no dam cruise ship !- They having some problems !- Somebody bring something like ebola on board ?- Nope !- Not going !- Staying outta crowded places -  Don't like them anyway !-- Don't believe nothing political name and his cronies say about Carona!- We need real 411 and **** **** political name -lie - lie - lie !- Thank U GOP !- For your silver spoon fed - draft dodging boy --playing president !-- He gonna get lots of people killed ! - He already stripped the CDC budget !- There's no money to fight this !- He took it all for that Dumass wall !-- U know the one that falls over in moderate wind ?-


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm telling ya This back woods bend in the river that I live in might turn out to be a blessing in disguise.  If that virus gets here we are all gonna be had.


----------



## novitius (Feb 26, 2020)

CDC issued a warning that we should expect disruptions due to the virus. Some guy who's really smart projects that 70% of our population will be infected. I can probably find the links of you all want them.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 26, 2020)

novitius said:


> CDC issued a warning that we should expect disruptions due to the virus. Some guy who's really smart projects that 70% of our population will be infected. I can probably find the links of you all want them.


I think i have it, buddy. Im crashing hard


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 26, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....Got a bit of lite rain today...25 inches since first of the year...so a few sprinkles can be tolerated....I guess. Enjoying some Green Crack this morning...its sour apple taste with morning coffee has become a hit here. Well one of the largest parties in the world is over now....hang over Ash Wednesday is in effect...this years events had 2 tragic deaths from parade float accidents. I have been to Mardi Gras when I did not know any better...you can see most anything there for your nickle....and I mean things you cannot imagine...saw a crowd of thousands moved with horses trained to jump side ways into the crowd....saw a guy pee on the cops command center...he was lead around the corner by po-po for street justice. Strong arm robberies are common at last event...think of the "Purge" movie...all most that crazy. When the po-po say no more at mid-night fat Tuesday...they mean it...do not walk against the crowd during this time. Off for a walk and then try for some work...Peace ya'll


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- The biggest thing to remember is -- There ain't no place to pee on Mardi Gras Day -- in New Orleans !-- U will be arrested for public urination too !- So U gonna pee in your pants or go to jail ?- There's a party in the french quarter every night !- The best place for people watching is a street side room on the 2nd or 3rd floor of The Royal Senesta - sit out on your patio smoke some weed and pass a good time watching  **** U don't see any where else !-

* Most healthy people will easily survive this flu !- The problem  is gonna be the break down of the supply chain !
RE said he didn't want those mushrooms because they came from China !-- I feel bad for any Asian Americans --
Gonna be treated like they infected or It's some how thier fault !- It is loose and there will be no containing it now !-
Next bad news coming any day now is that It's spreading person to person in the States!- It will do this soon !
Feel like I took a mighty asswhooping last night !-
Wake and Bake !- We gotta do this day !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 26, 2020)

Good morning yall!

Lesso I hope you Don't have it.
If you do, hang in there and don't Die on us!

I'm doing a bit better today and after I get the snow cleared out of the walkways I get to bring Barny home!
He has to stay kenneled for the next 4-6 weeks but at least he will be home where I can love on him.
My clones are beginning to challenge my ability to tie them down.  I been using garden pins but they getting too big!
Such problems!  
Have a great day yall!


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

Got a better attitude now !-- Still not moving so well but I been beat up worse !-- I sent Other Keef out on Mission Impossible !-- Few to none is gonna be buying a house in the middle of an epidemic !-- My work here is done !- I don't want to be here anymore !-- So other Keef's mission is to find us another way outta here and a place to set up my own grow and get some better lights !-- Sometimes "Impossible" - just takes longer ! -
 Oh !- it hurts when I move like that !- Still finding injuries from last night's trip !-- Outside my right ankle bone be bruised up pretty good !- Upper back - left arm and neck kinda stiff !
Got a nice buzz and a good attitude !- Cripple over there and make me another cup of coffee and all will be well in my morning !-- So far !

Go Barney !--Gloman -- We gonna have to find U a little RSO for him until U get that harvest in and have your own RSO  for him !--U fix him up same way U did last time !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 26, 2020)

Great news Gman...I am pulling for Barney!


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

Half these people already desperate!-- This virus tighten up the supply chain and they can't get **** !- I'll end up having to kill to protect the grow and myself !- I don't want that !-
I need to load a couple my boxes and lights in this raggedy
Travel trailer and have it pulled to somewhere safer where I can set back up !-- Apparently my bullet bag with my shotgun shells --30 rd mags and  some goodies I made for times like them coming -- got lost !--- I don't believe that **** for a minute !- My reluctant supply line stops ? - I'm stuck in the mudhole with only a couple 12 gauge shells and No way to resupply myself !- That's gonna piss me off !-- I know how to survive - Uncle Sam taught me and he taught me right-- but dam !-- I'm bout to turn 65 - I'm crippled up some I don't need to be having to survive another disaster !
A grow like I got planned ? -- I can live well !

Edit -: Nov -- I don't know what kind of flu U got but it ain't the Carona virus - Not yet !- but there has been a bad regular flu making the rounds this year !- Get Well Soon !


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

We got a howling cold north wind in the mudhole today !-- Make the trailer shake some !-- I don't like it !- Pack me another pipe !

Hey Umbra !-- U right about that White Indica ( WI-X-BBSL)-- liking dirt - I haven't ran her in water yet !- I think I can do better than dirt ?--  and-- Yes she does need to be staked up !- She can't handle that weight !-- I double her size she just gonna break limbs without support !-


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2020)

I make old man noises too. Some days, everything hurts. Others I feel fine. Getting up and going to work is the hard part.


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

That SUX Cuz !--
Y'alI I had to explain to Umbra last night with charts -  8x10 glossy pics with circles and arrows--  but--
 I bred the Mudhole Pink -- in veg !-- That White Indica mom ?-- She a freak !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 26, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

The microscope usb 2 phone came yesterday.  I immediately inspected the plants to try it out.  There are other microscopic bug problems that I didn't see.  If pot wasn't such a robust weed, or I were more experienced, I would have caught it sooner.  I'm learning more as I go.  I'm inspecting my other closet today and throwing out herb and pepper plants.I

Gman.  Glad to hear the relatively good news for you.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 26, 2020)

umbra said:


> I make old man noises too. Some days, everything hurts. Others I feel fine. Getting up and going to work is the hard part.


All my joints crunch or click....i i call them sounds of the dad


----------



## novitius (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm over the flu I think. I'm still sore and work out but I feel a million times better. The babies are doing better too. Mama Bear is still not doing well though.
World numbers last night for novel corona:
86,000 infected. 2700 deceased. 
Lesso, drink fluids! This flu this year was horrible. I don't usually get more than the common cold and I was bed ridden for a few days. 
 Climate change is going to present many new problems to the human race.


----------



## novitius (Feb 26, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> 38 qt. jars full of the best weed those coppers ever stole.   And the best I've done inside is 18 oz. from a nurse larry 'bout 2 years ago.



18 ounces?? Teach me the ways master Jedi!


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 26, 2020)

Good morning fellow stoners!  Warming up here but it is dreary out.



novitius said:


> 18 ounces?? Teach me the ways master Jedi!



One must have a large pot for root growth and a lot of patience young padewon.  Then one must become adept at topping to fill the canopy


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello OFC

Another sunny day with blue skies.  I have 7 deer in front of my house.  I see them just about every morning.  No wonder mountain lions are being sighted around here.
I am glad Barney will be home soon with you G-man.  

Enjoy this day


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2020)

Good morning old farts...Gman, that’s awesome...get better soon  Barny!!!todays forecast is sunny and approaching the mid 70’s...forecast for the coming Sunday, possible snow...I have my doubts...
Coronavirus....I went and bought a box of N95 face masks...cuz when you really need them, will there be any available? I don’t know...if I don’t need’m for the virus then I’ll use’m next time I got a big sanding job to do...get well Leso...the rest of y’all, stay well, I kinda like hangin with y’all...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi guys, novi, glad you are better, lesso, good luck to you
So ya know what made me lose it? My ice pack was missing this morning
 Took my morning ice pac???? What the heck.we have 5 more days of guests. Their car leaves tomorrow. I was quiet losing it, bud is the only one that knows the severity of her actions. Lol    Cuts to cdc not good.


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

U a trooper Rose and a good person !- I think U need a long stretch of "me time" now !
No need to worry bout the Carona virus !- political name said it'll go away when the weather warms up !- He a stable genius U know ?- Knows more about everything than anybody else !


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

There's been a run on hand sanitizer at Amazon !- I guess the next thing will be a run on stores for food supplies and then the panic sets in ?--
 I remember in the dash to get the people out of The dome  after Katrina -- In Ponchatoula a town between New Orleans and Baton Rouge--The local cops put up barricades on highway exit ramps and manned them to keep THOSE people from coming into thier town !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 26, 2020)

Freaky Frank said "Pot will get you by times of no money better than money will get you by times of no pot. "

Alcohol based hand wash sanitizer.  If only there were some way to get alcohol to spray on a paper towel.


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

Freaky Frank is right !


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

May freeze in the mudhole tonight -- I know that means nothing to a snowbird but -- Say it with me now ?--
 I DON'T LIKE IT  !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 26, 2020)

I got a couple gallons of alcohol that works just fine for sanitizing.  Inside and out!


----------



## novitius (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm glad to hear Barney's doing good too!
I put my phone in n my pocket. The rain snow is playing with the Keys. 
I can't turn off b bullet points
Hi Rose! I'm glad you get your life back soon!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 26, 2020)

Ok, I got a question.
If you use solo cups and the roots get all wrapped around at the bottom, is it good or bad to cut the constricted root ring off?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 26, 2020)

My boy is Home!
Breaks my heart to see him struggle to walk when he goes out to do his biz.    I carry him out but you know dogs.  This spot won't do. Gotta sniff out a new spot.  Then carry him in to his kennel.   I'm very thankful he's home tho.


----------



## key2life (Feb 26, 2020)

Meanwhile, somewhere in Jawja







Smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

Gloman - Good deal about Barney !- He'll get better !- He got U looking out for him !
K2L -U gonna need more fans !

Nov -- I feel bad but I"m glad someone else has trouble with phones too !- What's a bullet point ?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 26, 2020)

Lmao!
Bullet points anywhere you shoot it! hehehe   Sorry bro, I know you not tech savvy.
Those dots by each sentence Nov posted.


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm dog sitting !- Got my girls in the house- all my 4 pups !- I needed supplies - The ex dropped them off while she went to the store for me!-A dime will get U a dollar that she " forgets" - the box of 12 gauge shells ?-- I gotta admit Gloman I knew what he was talking about I don't know this turn them on and off thing but just seemed like the thing to say !--


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 26, 2020)

Glo, when I up pot my plants I don't move 'em out of solo cups until they get a good ball of roots, sometimes two or three weeks and my plants do just fine.  Just sayin.


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

Gloman about those roots ?-- Mane I have accidentally slammed the lid on one my boxes and cut half the roots off a plant !- They recover and get back to it !- That may cause a little transplant shock but it'll come back strong !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2020)

I like those bullet points, might help me keep my thoughts organized...I wonder how you turn’m on...


----------



## thegloman (Feb 26, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Glo, when I up pot my plants I don't move 'em out of solo cups until they get a good ball of roots, sometimes two or three weeks and my plants do just fine.  Just sayin.


Cool!
I haven't ever worried about it before but inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2020)

How bout that
Or this....
@novitius, look at the tenth item over from the left in the menu right above this when your posting and click it to turn bullets on or off... if you can use numbers by clicking the next button over

Like this
And this.....


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

In Iran they said the material the great mosque is made of will repel the Carona Virus !-- Good Luck wit that !-- Crowd on in there !- We'll see how effective it is ?- Viruses don't know or care bout God dumasses !-- Probably work at a political name Rally though ?-- I heard evil repells viruses ?-- I'm sure they would all be safe ?-- He tell  them they safe anyway !-- He says it ?-- Then it must be true !- or NOT !


----------



## novitius (Feb 26, 2020)

Root pruning? Yeesh. If they aren't ugly don't cut em?
 MoksonCoors had an active shooter. Cheesehead saaid shut it down before the Carona virus screws up my silver bullets!


----------



## novitius (Feb 26, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> How bout that
> Or this....
> @novitius, look at the tenth item over from the left in the menu right above this when your posting and click it to turn bullets on or off... if you can use numbers by clicking the next button over
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

Miracles never end !- Got a box of 12 gauge buckshot !- Put 6 in the pump gun !-- I mean 3 that's all it post to hold right ?- Yeah it only hold 3 !- Don't know how I thought it was 6 !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 26, 2020)

Not gonna clear no ally with only 3 shots.
I think legal count on shotgun shells is determined by who is holding the shotgun!


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

Gloman also whether it got a plug in it or not ?-- Pretty sure I can clear an alley or sweep a street !-- I feel better now !--
That's my Katrina gun !-- might need more than the 2 shells I had left ?--
U can take anything U want !- but-- U better not take it from me ! - U run I got no problem shooting U in the back !-- Other Keef is totally uncivilized bout stuff like that !--


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2020)

What a day. They said the well was turned off when I pulled the injector, lol. 30ft Geiser for 30 minutes. I went in and forced the injector back into the well with lots of pressure fighting me. Soaked head to toe. Hit 81 in Fresno. Didn't finish, going back tomorrow. Tired to say the least.


----------



## novitius (Feb 26, 2020)

We're getting hammered. There's a foot of snow coming.


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

Like a whole body Wet Willy ?-- Umbra ?--

So we got the 1st case of Carona virus with an unknown source of  contagion in the US !-- Congratulations NorCal !- U win 1st place !-- California's nice !- I was in handcuffs last time I was there and I never made it out of  LAX airport but seemed nice enough ?-- U know we don't want U coming to Texas wit your diseases and such right ?-- Said that about coming to Texas just to point out how stupid **** like that is !-- It's gonna happen though !- U can be afraid but U got to keep your mind open and be thinking on your feet  !-- Be rational !-- Fear can be the little death U can't let it freeze U in place !-- Like Sarge said " If U find yourself walking thru he'll ?-- Keep walking !"- Keef adds --"and stay high !"


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 26, 2020)

Its snowing here right now.  I worked outside yesterday most of the day in short sleeves and tonight its snowing.  Springtimes a drag


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 27, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....Had a productive day yesterday...stacking/splitting wood and a few service calls... about 30 phone calls... folks were talkative yesterday ...had a power outage yesterday afternoon(missed 4:20)...tree fell some where due to wet soil. K2L I tried fans last month lol. Glad to hear nov is back to full strength...How are you making it lesso?...saw you may have the flu as well.So far I have been lucky and no virus's this year or last...I'm on a roll. Only shell limit on shotguns is for hunting animals...no limits on human hunting. I loaded the 5 gallon bags up with soil yesterday....looking like another up-pot for the weekend...they are growing nicely. COVID-19 is in the news daily...still lots of unknowns about it...now a unknown origin case in Sacramento. Attaching a couple links on the latest "rumors" about it...take it for what it is. Off for a walk...enjoy your day folks!

https://www.zerohedge.com/health/co...suggests-nearly-1000x-more-likely-sars-infect

https://time.com/5790545/first-covid-19-vaccine/


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2020)

Morning OFC !- Cold in da mudhole !-- I don't Like it !-- Need to quit playing and get an extended tube and a combat kit for the Gauge !-- Maybe snip that barrel down to the end of the new tube ?-- Still need my dam 30 rd mags for the multi shooter !- - It's not a hunting gun and I'm not a hunter !- I came up  hunting and fishing  but I don't kill for pleasure anymore !- The virus ?-- They get a vaccine U probably have to swear fealty to they King of Lies to get it !-- All the specialist who know how to fight a thing like the virus have been fired for not showing loyalty to the King instead of the people !--
Gonna be worse than it had to be !--  
Wake and Bake !- Let's do this day !


----------



## key2life (Feb 27, 2020)

Góðan daginn, samferðarmenn og óhreinindabændur!

Cold and clear in the Pines this morning - going to venture off the ranch today and into civilization.  They film Walking Dead right here in the area, so I'll be ready for the viral zombies when they appear!  Wish me luck amongst the citizens!

I know you got 'em, so smoke 'em!


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 27, 2020)

Good morning, OFC. 

 It's colder today but we only have a little more snow cover from it.  This weekend should clear out most of the show cover. 

 We have both recovered from two back to back bouts with colds.  We are exposed to everything.  We volunteer teaching kindergarteners to read.  At that age, they are walking Petri dishes.  My other has allergies to meds that make her more prone to getting sick and having a more miserable time when sick.  Covid 19 has us discussing what we should do in the future.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 27, 2020)

Good Morning OFC.  The ground is white, the roads are bare, its cold outside and warm in.  I'm anxious for warm weather and so is Harley.  Today he is all about the heater.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 27, 2020)

See?


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Good morning OFC

it is so good to see your Buddy back with you St. Nick!  yay! 

Blue skies and sunny again today.  I may start my indoor grow in my shop sooner than later.  I cannot wait.

Have a GREAT day!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2020)

K2l
Just curious, are you of Icelandic heritage?
megi dagur þinn fyllast gleði og blessun

Good morning yall!
Well Most of our snow melted off but I think there is more coming.   I'm So happy my Barny dog is home, but carrying him in and out is playing havoc on my pinched nerve in my neck, so.....I got my 4 wheel cart out and put a big box on it with a nice quilt inside. Now instead of him being carried out by a feeble Old gimp, he rides in Style!  Then I just lift him out and in.   
Nick
Harley has the right idea!
We can learn a lot from the critters! 
Well I guess this hurting all the time is pretty common amongst us old farts but it sure can get to be a strain on the attitude.
I love to spend my day with a grin on my face but its been hard lately.
I Did notice a sweet pungent smell when I walked in from church last night.    
My girls are starting to make themselves known!

Edit:  Lmao!   Gimmee a Beer!
I KNEW there was Some reason I didn't like "Corona" beer.  lol


----------



## Biff LaRue (Feb 27, 2020)

More snow today, the plow has already been through but it isn't slowing down. I built my flowering room in the corner of my office cause I like the same conditions they do but the REAL unexpected consequence is the heavenly smell I get to enjoy...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 27, 2020)

Good morning ofc...sorry bout all that cold weather y’all are havin...not much happening weather wise here in NCal...weird, my weather app shows one snowy day, this coming Sunday with many sunshiny days on both ends...I doubt the truth of that....ride in style there Barny...


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 27, 2020)

Mornin' OFC! It's a beautiful, sunny and dry day here on the Western Slope!  In a word, Magnificent! and um ... My ladies are beginning to (pardon the expression) STANK(!) over here. I took down the light curtain about an hour after they woke up; that sweet aroma becoming apparent when I opened the door. mm-mm GOOD!
Lookin' Good, there Barney! Hang in there ....


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2020)

Got side tracked !- What did I miss ?

Houston -- The Eagle has Landed


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 27, 2020)

Snowing here again,  I thought we were  going to have an early spring?


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2020)

I see the Dow down another 800 points and got 2 more hours ?

25lbs -- Salt
25lbs -- Sugar
25 lbs -- Flour
25 lbs --corn meal
25lbs -- Rice
25 lbs -- beans
Big bag bread yeast
5 gallons - oil of choice
Raid the spice isle !-
Big slab - Salt pork (belly )
Big bag loose tea
Big- big bag coffee
Am I forgetting something ?
Big Propane tank full ?
They sell dried veggies/fruit at the big  box store ?
We gonna need a bigger basket ?

Just making a list !

Edit :-- Other Keef -- Just cause we can make fire with a bow drill don't mean we have to do it !--  - U better have enough lighters / matches ?- I don't care !- Put it on the list !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 27, 2020)

The Dow is bi-polar and spooks easily.  It is also curmudgeonly dumb. Each market has its own personality.  The most conservative generally are the ones who buy the Dow.  I don't have much agreement or in common with Dow buyers.


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2020)

U right but that ain't why I try to keep up with the indexes !-- Rich man's company lose money in the market ?-- Rich man gonna want his money back !- Learned about plumbing from my little brother !- **** run down hill !- Whatever that company make or produce ? - The price just went up for me and U !--Lost  2,500 points this week -- The others  lost in proportion  -- There will be few goods imported -- Things grind to a halt or almost --life don't go on as usual-- maybe months !-- Most our medicine made in China ?-- I'm not screaming gloom and doom-- it will pass !
But be easier if U were prepared ?

Edit :-- The oracles don't see a way forward that don't go thru the darkness !


----------



## Biff LaRue (Feb 27, 2020)

As I 'splaned earlier, I've been off on vacation and have been working hard on catching up on the drudge while doing my best to ignore the market and covid19. So it came as a total surprise when I checked my little budlets and found them wearing a lot of orange! A quick trip into town for a maget finder and I found that a lot of those little tri-thingies were in fact cloudy. I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer but I think it's harvest time...


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 27, 2020)

gday OFC  , 3rd day of rain here , bring back summer , so called expert on TV this morning sed every body will eventually get corona due to lack of full travel bans , something to look forward to , better start on the bucket list ,have a great day


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 27, 2020)

Afternoon Farmers....Been a splendid day here...lots of Sun and business is crisp. Got the 4:20 pipe burning....ya'll have a blast of Candy Cream....it will smooth  the ruff edges off...I need it ...made 22 typo's just now!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2020)

Its Always best to have a back up plan for food, water and shelter just in case but those who live in big cities will probably be the worst hit.  Out here in the stix it won't get that bad.  We can take the zombies out at a distance.


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2020)

Billy-- Welcome to the OFC !-- How did I miss U ?-- I get high sometimes !

Crocket - I never know whether to say good morning or good night !- I'm have to start using G'day instead ?-- Got down to freezing last night for probably less than an a hour !- That's cold to me !-- In South East Texas we don't get this cold that often !-- It's not So much about getting the Carona -I probably survive it - There's no goods being shipped world wide -- Stock Market is crashing !--Don't go to work ?- How people gonna keep the power on and pay bills ?--  The economic impact is what's gonna hurt !

Edit -- I know what Black Triangle -x- London Bridge means but wonder what -
NL #5-x- ECSD-x- Grape Ape - x- London Bridges mean ?-The ECSD part anyway ?- Is that just the long way of saying -- Dank da dank -dank ?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 27, 2020)

Well, it official, crossed over to the dark side.  i have 4 in dwc.  Water gardening  is alien to me.  Can't improve if you don't expirment, right?  The goal is to have a 6 pot RDWC setup in flower but I figured I would do a little vegging first.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 27, 2020)

Just a start, my black buckets are not gonna be here until Friday 




The air pump is a lot quieter hanging


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2020)

I got dirt under my finger nails Nick !- It won't hurt for U to get a little wet !- Same nute formula that work in RDWC will work in any water farming technique!- I DWC some tomatoes and peppers one time in used nute water  !- They liked it !- Then They got totally out of control !- So I kilt them !-- Already found out what I set out to learn anyway !

Edit -- Nick that looks a lot like what I been calling recirculating drip and drain ?- Didn't know it had a name ?-- Cool !--


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2020)

Barnys transport wagon.
He kind of digs doing the ride in and out.
Gonna take some time for his legs to work again but He won't lack for anything.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 27, 2020)

Now I gotta order another light.


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2020)

Had the door to the trailer open today with the doggie door up !-- Tree rat ( squirrel) was tempting Jet  !- He got up on his launch platform - I convinced him if he jumped I was gonna beat hisass !-- He thought about it a minute !- He ain't scared !--Lucky for me the squirrel went away !- - Anytime I spank him - He bleeds me with those needle teeth !- I don't want that  anymore than him !- It be like petting the blade on a running chainsaw !-


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2020)

Gloman's patented "Hand Sanitizer" -- Is fruity whiskey scented !-- and flavored !-
It's a duel purpose product !- It also serves as a nerve tonic !- In small oral doses !- Best sipped to retard virus getting to U thru your mouth !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 27, 2020)

Good luck nick, I tried that and failed...I do have a bit of success doing water in coco chips but that is drip and drain where the roots are in the chips instead of the water...don’t know why I couldn’t get the dwc thing workin...coulda just been the nutes I was using at the time but I fried’m...


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2020)

I don't use a medium for now -- I was gonna drip and drain but I got all these spray manifolds and boxes so I'm use what I got and just modify it !- spray and drain ?-- Nute formula is close enough !- A slash of this-- a splash of that !-
How ever much nutes the company suggest ? - cut that in half !- Indicas and indica leaning hybrids need to be starved !- They like it !- They like some EM1 too !


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2020)

Keef said:


> Billy-- Welcome to the OFC !-- How did I miss U ?-- I get high sometimes !
> 
> Crocket - I never know whether to say good morning or good night !- I'm have to start using G'day instead ?-- Got down to freezing last night for probably less than an a hour !- That's cold to me !-- In South East Texas we don't get this cold that often !-- It's not So much about getting the Carona -I probably survive it - There's no goods being shipped world wide -- Stock Market is crashing !--Don't go to work ?- How people gonna keep the power on and pay bills ?--  The economic impact is what's gonna hurt !
> 
> ...


East coast sour diesel


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2020)

Another long day. Well is hard plumbed with no leaks.  Another hot one, hit 83. Was 41 when I left the house. Tired and beat.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 27, 2020)

Oops,  I started 'em out as 700 ppm.  Hope they survive.


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 27, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Just a start, my black buckets are not gonna be here until Friday
> View attachment 259230
> 
> The air pump is a lot quieter hanging



I used aluminized duct tape to blackout some of my buckets.   Works great.


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2020)

My yellow lids are opague !- until the algae grows on the inside enough to black them out !-- I'm think 4 inch aero baskets with baked clay balls and a neoprene collar around the plants on top the clay balls is what I'm do !-- The roots will come on thru the clay balls long before I move them to an empty grow hole in bloom !- That PPM thing was too much of a pain after awhile !-- I wanted to know how much dis **** per gallon ?-- U put some that tea U make in there Nick ?
How much U say ?-- A splash in your res when U change it?- I do a month between res changes !-- Anything go wrong ?- Change the res !- That's why I'm going to a spray and drain thing -I have to get in the box to change the filter every 2 weeks -- when I remember !-- I hope to not open a box in bloom until harvest !- Then clean - reload and continue to march !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 27, 2020)

@Keef Flooding down in Texas...isn’t that a song...this one is a broken water main...flooding with no rain...


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2020)

SRV- Texas Flood  ?--
SRV it is !- Superstition!-- Coal Train with Santana --Little Wing 
RE this your dam fault !
 Did something else in Texas blow up ?-- I don't get much local news - I catch the major fake news networks on you-tube !-- **** always be blowing up down here !- It ain't all my fault either !- I ain't blowed nothing up in a long time !- Nothing big anyway !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 27, 2020)

This was In Houston today...


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2020)

That's not that far away !- Houston a big sprawling city 2 !--
Take U an hour to drive thru it on Interstate 10 !- Same north to south !-- I grew up bout 40 miles north of Houston !- It's unrecognizable to me now !- I was there when they build the dam and made Lake Conroe !- Population exploded in my old stomping ground !-- It's one the most desirable places to live in Texas now !-- 1st body I found was in that Lake !-- 30 feet down in the ditch on side a submerged road !- Felt like a road anyway !- Water pitch black below 3 feet !-- Later another fellow close to the same place But he was floating !- Been in the water about 2 weeks - fish and turtles been at him !- I was 17 years old !--My scuba wet suit was blue jeans and long sleeve denim shirt  -running shoes and 15 lbs of lead on a quick release car seat belt !--A fisherman was nice enough to drive his boat at full speed a long ways up on the bank  to tell us where the floating  body was !- Had to recover the body with a basket - cause pieces was coming off  !--
 I did that ?- They passed me thru school!- I didn't do things like home work or write papers !- I had a blinking red and blue light for the dash of that 2 tone white and burnt orange 57 Chevy Bel-air !- The cops knew me by name !- They would pull me over sometimes and tell me to slow down !- Just had that little 283 in it but it was quick!
I was a premadonna !- I could do no wrong and if I did somebody would help me fix it !-- Didn't find out I had a respectable IQ until the army tested me !- Graduated near the bottom of my high school class and was just glad to be there !- Came out the water and the ambulance rode me to graduation with lights and siren I barely made it on time !


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2020)

Stinky took a grape krush x Bunch of grapes a week early. LOL. impressed. Knew she would knock it out of the park.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 28, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Nice 35* here today and lots of Stars...warming nicely for the weekend. That was a 96 inch water main that broke yesterday in Houston...it had water on cars and some rescues were necessary...everything is bigger in TX. Air traffic has picked up some...if anything will out perform the Virus.... it is Capitalism...they will find away to make the money flow. Ol Barney is in good hands there Gman...he got lucky when you took him in. A Sheriff in Arkansas is offering free Virus testing on any Meth...just drop it on by the office or call for a free screening in your home. Someone will call them!...off for a walk...Peace ya'll


----------



## key2life (Feb 28, 2020)

Top o' the morning, OFC - Sunrise peeking through the Pines now.    Cold, clear, and drying out a little now.  

Snuck into the 'burbs and back yesterday... now I guess I wait 5-14 days to see if I'm gonna be dead or not.  If COVID19 gets here, it'll be through the ATL airport, as half the county drives an hour to work there.

After many years of hostilities, AIP has signed a truce with the local squirrels and we are now feeding them!  Working so far!




Peace out - smoke 'em if you got'em


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Morning OFC !
HP-- There are obviously some out there like !- Lot of them probably wear one them red hats daily !-- They used to call GW Bush the villiage idiot !- Oh how I long for those days now !-- Maybe when this virus runs it's course and begins to fade we can be rid of the Ignorant One and his like ? -- This is Not a path that is in America's best interest !-- The virus is here !- Not much can be done to stop it !- --  Especially by the current inept administration !-- We can and will  remove these dangerous people from public office to move on !-- Find somekind of national leaders that will guide the nation back to some thing that resembes normal ?-- The minority has shown us what kind of world they want !-- We have to reject that for good !


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Big Wake and Bake this morning ! -- It's dark and cold and I don't like it !-- Got dammit !-


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 28, 2020)

Good morning, OFCs.  Nothing is planned to be going on today.

I got an email from a Thai friend, selling some Thai food from home yesterday.  We helped cook and serve, then bought some green curry chicken.  Every time that happens, I go on a Thai food binge.  This time will be no different.  I'm making a run to stock back up on the ingredients to our Asian favorites.  I took my pepper plant and Thai basil plant to the compost bin yesterday, but have a gallon of dried peppers and twice as much dried basil stocked up.  Spring planting is two months away so a new herb crop isn't far away either.

 Inside plants are covered with white frost.  Munchies will be hitting our home in a month.  I don't want to waste a good munchies crave on junk.  I also want to stock up on MeiMei Raman noodles.  They are a couple pennies more than the cheaper stuff, but are nicely browned and have a spice blend that can "even make vegetables taste good" in the words of my daughter.  Eaten dry as trail food, they taste close to potato chips.  We were planning a trip to Thailand, but that's not happening now for obvious reasons.  If money became too tight, that was a fall back plan for retiring.

Stay warm and smoke one for me.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 28, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Good Morning OFC...Nice 35* here today and lots of Stars...warming nicely for the weekend. That was a 96 inch water main that broke yesterday in Houston...it had water on cars and some rescues were necessary...everything is bigger in TX. Air traffic has picked up some...if anything will out perform the Virus.... it is Capitalism...they will find away to make the money flow. Ol Barney is in good hands there Gman...he got lucky when you took him in. A Sheriff in Arkansas is offering free Virus testing on any Meth...just drop it on by the office or call for a free screening in your home. Someone will call them!...off for a walk...Peace ya'll
> 
> View attachment 259242


I laughed my a55 off when i read that. I cant wait for the rest of the story....


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 28, 2020)

Good morning toots and especially Miz @Rosebud ; happy birthday chica!!! May your buds be bountiful and your health be hearty this year!


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2020)

Rose, Happy birthday and may your bowl be filled with Big Sur Holy Buds


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Happy B-Day Rosie !

Bigass feral sow and her brood ? -- Keef and a tube of buck shot ?-- I'm liking my chances !-- Taking one young one would be fine !- I got a smoker !- big pit over there too ?--But--  Feral hogs is bad !- When the smoke clears probably be
more than one dead pig !- Big Momma the  most dangerous - She got to die 1st !- They been plowing up the yard since Bruno and Precious been gone !- They liked a hog hunt once in awhile -- I saw the cuts on the dogs I know how they got them !- Here piggy piggy Uncle Keef got something for ya happyass  !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 28, 2020)

Uncle Keefs Dank Diner and Whole Hog Shack. I can smell the smoke from Massachusetts lol


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2020)

I wouldn't use buckshot, I'd use a slug


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 28, 2020)

You need one of Euron Greyjoys deck mounted dragon crossbows for those leathery behemoths


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

It's what I got !-- There's a bunch of them !- When I drop mom There's a good chance they gonna charge!- I wanna lay down a lead curtian !- Always carry extra loads on your body !- Alligator taught me that !-- If I woulda had a street sweeper I coulda stood my ground instead of shooting and scooting like a sissy man !- If I woulda had reloads on me I coulda tapped hisass from on top that hotass car !- but No !- Reloads in the tackle box with him !-- Get on top the trailer with extra bullets in my pocket  !- Hopefully those still living will beat feet back into the swamp ? I have always wanted to smoke a whole hog !

Edit :--Got weed -- If only the brewery was back up and running ?- We could pass a good time ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 28, 2020)

To smoke a whole hog, you're gonna need a d4mn large blunt wrap ; )


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Stinky I find putting fine weed in a cigar leaf an offense against the weed gods !-- I got a bong ! --We gonna be fine !
Gonna have to be having a term buzz whilst it cooks - Might need Coconut Earl at the party ?- and some blues !

Edit :-- 1st though I got some pellets and BBs coming for my Daisy air rifle !- Get me a duck or 2 before the CKN Hawks finish them off -- Keef - No way U can kill a flying duck with a BB gun !- U right !
He never see it coming !-- It won't be a head shot !-- It will be an eye shot !


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2020)

I've only done a whole pig 2x. Dug a pit. Started a wood fire in pit and then did a layer of rocks. Then a couple layers of soaked burlap with the pig on top. Cover in the soaked burlap and then bury it. 8 hours later dig it up


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Take me 24 hours to brine it then another 24 to smoke it properly - Low and slow !- Pit's only big enough for a small one - 25 lbs dressed ?-- Ever heard of a "Cajun Microwave "?-- I perfer low and slow and smoke !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 28, 2020)

Umbra doing it luau style : )


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2020)

aloha


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Cajun Microwave is an insulated  metal box for the meat with a Fire box that  fits snuggly on top the meat box !
Can't be digging no hole in the swamp !- it just fill up with water !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 28, 2020)

That's also the way to make Downeast Bean Hole Beans. Line a pit with rocks, start a fire, put your big pot of prepped beans ( maple or molasses, Coleman's mustard, layered with pork or bear fat, couple onions, par cooked butterfly beans ) wrap in a wet canvas, backfill with rocks then sand, go away 24 hours, dig up beans and call the whole neighborhood. Used to make these with my old grow partner from the Penobscot nation.


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Alligator cook up good like that too-- if U don't have a hog !- Or just perfer!-- Alligator tail tacos ?-- Oh yeah !-- You'd like that !--

Edit :-- Something I always found weird about southeast Texas and Louisiana was Christmas Tamales - I guess it's tamale season ?-- 2 day process - Cause U make alot and eat a lot !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

It warms up some today the cripple got to haul some water got dammit !- It don't have to be this way !- Looking forward to solving this problem at the Bat Cave !- I know how to put it on auto pilot I don't like carrying 5 gallon buckets of water!- Make my neck hurt -- The plants-- they drink alot !- Only looked in on them yesterday !-

White Indica got to come down !-- The one I had at the beach was a 60 finisher like clock work !- This one up to 69 days - I don't do 70 day finishers !- She big and meaty and tbreatening to start breaking limbs !- Being a water farmer  needing stakes is new to me ! - This 70bdays jamming up my system- Then the bigger mother plant need to come to bloom and an aero box too !--


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 28, 2020)

Keef,  In other places, a bushel of two of corn is thrown out to make every pig happy and two sides of a fence is up.  Another bushel, another side of a fence. ...  Last section is almost closed and another bushel is put out.  Close the last section when enough pigs are in the pen.  A little time of corn feed takes out some of the gaminess.

Then smoke pork.


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Yeah that would be best !- I just want them to go away - A pipe live trap work for catching them pretty good !--Best solution would be for me to go away !- I got some papers to sign - Gonna drop the price on the beach house !- Not happy but see no Other choice !- I need another place to be and grow !- I Can't cool This place enough in the summer !


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 28, 2020)

Of course.  I forgot that you're selling the place.  I got rid of my 6.8spc too soon.  It was my hog gun.  Don't mess around with mad mommas, be safe.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 28, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Lol. I been staying pretty busy being the taxi driver and nurse.
Dogs go out separate for now 6 or more times a day and of course I do the driving for my aunt as well as her meds and other needs.   I tell ya, I never in a million years would ever have guessed I would be depended on so much by so many.  I'm grateful I'm still able.  I know my day is coming.

Rose
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
May your day be filled with Peace, Love and Happiness!
I wish you Many More!

Time to buy more nutes!
I tried the F.F. trio in pint bottles and I really like it so I'm gonna pick up qts. this time to finish out this grow then Ill pick up gallons when I save up enuff pennies.
I been "activating" a 32oz bottle of EM-1.  Checked the Ph in the beginning. 7.62. 1 week later Ph is 3.78. Gonna let it go another few days and recheck.  Once it hits 3.5 Ill let it set a week then use it like original EM-1.
I'm not sure I understand Why you can't brew a batch from a Brewed batch, but they say it only works 1 time.
Anyway, my girlz are doing well, Barny is doing well, and I'm just so dang happy to be alive its funny!    Ignore the pain!  Ignore the pain!


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Got to look into another power company for the new place !
I'm spending too much on power as is !- I think There's one that has free nights ?-- I can do that !-- $350 a month right now and I'm not having to cool it !- I had planned to be outta here by 1st of the year !- Be set up and put some clones out for spring !- I'm spinning my wheels here !

Edit --I smell it sometimes too !- Anyone who knows that smell will know what's happening here !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 28, 2020)

Keef that's OUTRAGEOUS!
My aunts house is 5000sq.' livable with a 4 car garage, completely electric. She runs the heat and cooling like its free and her bill is ALWAYS under 350 and sometimes less than 200.


EDIT
I Did fail to mention we have a central "geothermal" heating and cooling unit.
Actually it uses a closed loop resivore system buried below the frost line which takes a Lot of the load off.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 28, 2020)

My dad sent me a cartoon I'm gonna share since there is so much banter about our political leaders.
I think its funny, but you may not.   
Anyway here it is for your enjoyment.


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Remember I told U I bred the Mudhole Pink in Veg !- The revegged mother is a freak !- Under 24/7 or 18 /6 since before I got here !- She continues putting out pistles and fox tailing in veg !- She's on her way to bloom and I had Leroy dropping pollen after I brought him back to veg from bloom !-- So I put him over by her while I collected some pollen from him !- I see some developing seed pods on her already !- Sloopy way to breed but any seed come off her were fathered by Leroy !- and that's how I bred -The Mudhole Pink !


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Gloman - I got bout 10 marshydro 300 watt lights running  --fans-- 5  aero boxes with pumps and a bunch of dirt plants !- Head Injury excess ?

Edit :-- that might 'Splain my power bill ?
I had planned to be out so I jammed veg full so I could split the plants with the nephew and we both have more than enough !- He moved and only wants a few plants now !-- This bloom is not big enough for what's coming down the line !- Little bloom produces bout 6 ounces a month - Other Keef got some seed burning a hole in his pocket !- He a sick man !


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Another sunny warm day with blue skies.   I read it has been in the high 80s in SoCal.  it was in the high 7os here yesterday.  I am getting my shop ready for this years indoor grow.   I may get clones today.   I may give Magic Melon a try this year

Time for a smoke break.






Have an AWESOME day OFC!


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Don't got no weed stores in Texas !- No place to buy clones !-- I know dis one guy though got a **** load of clones from lots of different varieties !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 28, 2020)

Good morning ofc, have the best ever birthday Rose...70* out here today but they say possible snow on Sunday...I don’t believe it...Grandson just graduated from jump school down in jawja now off the North Carolina and the 82nd...worries me a bit but what ya gonna do...can’t make’m stay at home forever....I do love that kid though...


----------



## Lesso (Feb 28, 2020)

Happy birthday rosebud


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 28, 2020)

@umbra David Bromberg is headline at the strawberry music fest this spring up here in Grass Valley...thought you might be interested...


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 28, 2020)

Poor Bernie.  Democrats hate political name but it appears they hate Bernie even more.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 28, 2020)

Mostly it’s seems to be the dnc that hates Bernie...


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Bernie smernie !- I vote for a stump over political name !- If political name last that long ? - Lies is biting him on the butt bout this Carona thing ?-- Maybe the Dow losing 10% in a week will kill him ?-- and Pence too ? Most of the dems would vote that way  too and women and blacks especially black women ( GO GIRLS!) and hispanics and the young -and everybody else but some white people


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 28, 2020)

I agree.  Think they have forgotten "Of the people, by the people, for the people?"


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> @umbra David Bromberg is headline at the strawberry music fest this spring up here in Grass Valley...thought you might be interested...


I saw that.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 28, 2020)

This keeps rewriting what I deleted so I'm writing this instead.
Self Censor!!!!!!  

sometimes my 2 cents is best kept to myself.


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Good morning yall!
> Lol. I been staying pretty busy being the taxi driver and nurse.
> Dogs go out separate for now 6 or more times a day and of course I do the driving for my aunt as well as her meds and other needs.   I tell ya, I never in a million years would ever have guessed I would be depended on so much by so many.  I'm grateful I'm still able.  I know my day is coming.
> 
> ...


here you go gman


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Stock market down another 1,000 points !- I'm need a still !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks umbra!
193 pages!    Gonna take me a while to read all that!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 28, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> Another sunny warm day with blue skies.   I read it has been in the high 80s in SoCal.  it was in the high 7os here yesterday.  I am getting my shop ready for this years indoor grow.   I may get clones today.   I may give Magic Melon a try this year
> 
> ...



I wanna smoke with Willy!


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 28, 2020)

Afternoon All...Happy B-day Ms. Rose and many more! Eased on in and bellying up to the bong for 4:20...had an install today for a cowgirl living in a cow pen...she all so owns a bar...she kinda sounds like the Lady on Cripple Creek.We used to cook whole pigs...beef briskets...venison hams all in the ground...dig the hole...3 or 4 hours worth of hard wood coals..Cajun seasoning..thick layers of foil on meat...then  fire brick on the coals...bury...leave it alone for 6 hours or so....remove it and dig in. If your really into roasting pigs...check out the Cochon de Lait festival in Mansura, LA....you have not been to a party till you've been to one of those Cajun events...they will drink you down...eat you down...and Ladies....guard your assets...they will pinch you. All this typing cutting into 4:20...better run.


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

HP -- Bon Ton Roulette !-- They ain't ready for that jelly !--
 Cajun Microwave do the same thing but no digging involved !- Pick the firebox up set it aside to check your meat !- Use it over and over !- -- U know I'm allergic to shovels right ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 28, 2020)

You got me to laughing on that one Keef...and your right...a disclaimer should be attached when you advise someone to attend the Cochon de Lait...notification of next of kin...life insurance paid up...and if your outlook on life is changed and you morph into the Cajun world of life...I am not responsible...some attend and never go home!


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

There was a wreck or something on the Lake Ponchartrain Causeway one year I was there !--Stopped traffic on the bridge - Took longer to clear the ensuing party than to clear the wreck !- They had the pits set up and the Cajun music cranked up !-

I think it's something about getting that mud in your blood from crawfish ?- That's my theory anyway !-- Some just coming home !-- They just didn't know it was home till they got there  ?

Tab Benoit live in Slidell ? What's the name of that place ?
Ruby's Roadhouse - Mandeville La.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 28, 2020)

I think he grew up around Houma LA.


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Yep Houma !- Made me pull it up on You - Tube - U and your festival !-


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 28, 2020)

Day 28 in the flower room 





Gonna be some serious bud stacking going on


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2020)

The flower room isn't showing yet, but in the stretch phase though. The kali mist x Big Sur Holy Bud grew 6" overnight


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 28, 2020)

My bondage experiment...about a week since I started the torture...broke one by being too aggressive...but we’re learnin maybe...but I do need to learn some patience....


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 28, 2020)

When I was flowering with hps I used to add in 1 out of three metal halide to help with stretch.  Dunno if it helped but I did it.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 28, 2020)

Those are original glue and they don't stretch much.  I would say less then a foot in total.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 28, 2020)

2RE you sure don't want her escaping do ya?


----------



## novitius (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi OFC!
Happy Birthday Rose!!!!!


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Bonsai Weed !- I bent one over one time and slowly tied a loose knot in the stalk !-- RE got this !-- He practicing and he'll find a way to make it work !-- I'd top it at 10-12 inches tall and let the resulting 2 limbs grow out 6-8 inches-- Then start bending them in opposite directions and keep the limbs running parallel to the ground  !- If U can get the 2 limbs from topping it to grow out far enough that U can bend them back to the ground - It'll root there too !- Not sure if that would count as 1 or 2 plants ?-- They still connected ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

Kilt a Nurse Larry hermie today !- What's up with the hermies  lately ?-- I've never had many then boom !- What 2 or 3 ?
I think it's environmental ? But a girl survive the way I treat them ?--They not gonna hermie later !


----------



## thegloman (Feb 28, 2020)

Keef
I think they call that in the dirt cloning thing, layering.
I was thinking a small sponge with rooting hormone gel in it say an inch long and sliced long ways wrapped over a living branch. Keep damp and roots may develop then cut rooted part free and plant.
Just a thought.


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2020)

I deliberately stress plants in the breeding selection process, to see if there are any hermi traits


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm kicked back this evening packing cannacaps !- Sipping on this delicious cartridge called Peach Cobbler !-- I'm be needing some peach weed !- Got dammit !- back to packing caps !-- I already took me a dose !- In taxes !- I gotta make them up I'm gonna take the 1st dose !- Just so we clear ?

Edit :-- What's a Dank Diner without some Peach Cobbler !- Listen ?- That's Peach Cobbler calling to me !-- I wanna come to Texas - Did U hear it too ?
Dank Diner without Peach Cobbler ?- Should be against da dam law !


----------



## Keef (Feb 28, 2020)

I do like me a peach vape cart !-- Getting into the Zen of making caps !- I got a stainless steel  flat bottom bowl that I use to catch the decarb as I rub it thru a collander so the pieces fit in the caps easier-- Then I get out my empty gel caps caps and my cap packing stick !- I think this one is Oak ?- Lost my whittled down chopstick so I cut a branch off that tree !- Whittled it down to fit inside the caps !-- I take the caps off  empty caps and stab the big end  down into the decarb several times packing weed into the cap - Then pack it in tight with my stick !- Tap it into the weed again and pack it with the stick !- It's a rhythmic thing !- Then Chuck Berry said - Go-Go - GO- --Jonny B Goode !


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 28, 2020)

lmao


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Bernie is not even a Democrat.. but he may get the Democratic Party Nomination.  lol


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Have a great one Rose!!


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 29, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Fine day taking off here...about 38* and clear...should be sunny most of the day. I had to purchase a new push mower yesterday...these Chinese products sure do fail quick...the old one was only 2 seasons old...went to crank it and auto choke cable breaks....then it has a hard spot trying to crank it...bottom bearing on out-put shaft I suspect and it has been under a shed .I may patch the old one up some ...it still runs... junk components and all. Nick those plants look great!...Got to up-pot mine tomorrow if I can get time...the Purple Cake has taken the height lead...vigorous growth from it. Off for the walk and a couple jobs today....Enjoy your day amigo's !


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 29, 2020)

Gday HP  end of the day here 29th feb done and dusted for another 4 years , was supposed to be  a day off today but missus had  list of jobe she wanted done , my body is sore now kicken back with a beer and some big cheese , Welcome to water world St Nick , much more civilized ,  don't need to get your hands dirty , LOL  ., Happy bday Rose  , Raising my beer cheers 
hope you all have a bonza day


----------



## thegloman (Feb 29, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Its cold, I hurt, my aunt is going off her rocker and Barny wants to get out and play.
Sometimes I get SO flustered I just want to run away!   Deep breath.......
I'm out of weed, the dispensary products SUCK!  If I could drink I think I'd hit the shine this morning but I already don't feel good.  All I need is a hangover to finish the job.
On a good note, my girlz are looking SO pretty!   Little fuzzy tufts are turning into buds and they're already getting frosty.
I hope y'all have a great green day!


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 29, 2020)

Good morning OFCs.  Happy Leap Day.  Rose, you missed being a youngster by a day.  Have a Happy day after.

Yesterday, I got a pair of seed packages from overseas. I'm impressed with Sensible Seeds.  EU rates them very high in several catagories, no pun intended.  I still have to wait for room in the grow space and clean up time before planting.

I was able to get the microscope/endoscope working on my android tablet.  At first, I used my phone For mobile use, but the endoscope cables to the phone required three hands.  Moving the plant to the phone was outstanding.  For $20, I am astounded at how well it works. I'm doing slides of my live res and any other micro that tweaks my curiosity.  I want reference pictures of a healthy well aerated reservoir and a contrasting shot of a anaerobic reservoir.  From my readings, the shapes of colonies are rod shaped chains vs spheres, but my knowledge is shaky.

 Today is slated to be a nearly springtime day.  Tomorrow will be even warmer.  The front of my house has all the show melted, behind my home is covered with snow and will be for a week or so.  The temp change between the two is odd but I'm used to it now.  I'll be out front.

Smoke one for me.


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2020)

Good morning OFC. 
microbeorganics.com


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 29, 2020)

Morning toots! Hope everyone has a relaxing and productive day doing things that check both those boxes!


----------



## novitius (Feb 29, 2020)

Good morning OFC!
Keef, covid19 has hit Texas! Keep your head down! Stay clean, lots of bleach!

For what it's worth, we've struck peace with the Taliban. Hopefully that will allow our troops to make it home in time to enact martial law? Just kidding, but our boys n girls should be coming home! I pray this holds. May we reign in peace.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 29, 2020)

This is going to hit the refugee camps horribly. With the amount of displacement globally, from war, environmental/natural disasters, and general poverty, there are a LOT of terrifyingly vulnerable and already malnourished folks living crowded in camps with little to no sanitation and that is a recipe for mass casualties. I'm worried.


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- Slept like a baby !-- It's a different world now !-- I need more coffee !- Carona come around here I got buckshot hot dammit !-
What will the world look like when we put it back together ?

Edit :-- I'm not worried about no virus !- President said It was just another Democrat hoax to try to take him down !- Wonder how much they pay them people to act sick ?- Evil democrats !--Looks like they be most powerful --being able to pull off a world wide hoax !- 
Caps and a pipe !- As for as my plans for the day go so far !


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2020)

The world? You mean Trumpland


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

I was just speculating what the world will look like when this is over !- It will end and we will find a new normal--- I was including this GOP disgrace in that !-- It's not ending in the King of Right Wing  ruling  America for sure !


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

My nephew had recently took a new job and moved out the mudhole to nicer digs - New job has slowed way down so he moving back to the mudhole with his girlfriend who announced yesterday she was pregnant !- Might need to low crawl my way up out this mudhole !-- I like them just fine but I need to be somewhere else ! -- I might end up being an outside pot farmer who don't have another choice ?--  Don't make me do that !-- I'll just show up with a big slab of hash come fall ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2020)

political name's Space Force, is because The World Is Not Enough


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

Caps kicked in !- I like me some caps !-- Need to charge my ecig battery back up but the pipe is working just fine !- Just kinda disappointed that I find myself in a place without any options !-Again !-- I like options !- I worked hard getting this grow up and running - I hate to lose it !- Growing is a long term thing - it's hard to do it in chaos !-- I got the grow to the point I could hit the ground blooming at a new place but I ain't seeing that new place ?-- That don't mean I won't find a way out - just means I ain't found it yet !-


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 29, 2020)

Thanks Umbra for the link.  K have a feeling that you have upped my grow-ju to a color belt level.

Right now I'm pondering how to incorporate that to GH3 water growing.  I have two and soon to be three live reservoirs.   I'll have to run an organic, a hybrid and a chemical test.  Bio buckets are already set up, I just need a tea bag.

 What ECs should be run?  How much  of which additives are needed to to clear out tap water?  These are some As to chase down in google.  Thanks again.  You sneak a lot of heavy hitting info in your short posts.


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I think I will go get some clones today.  I am looking to get 4 Blue Dreams and 2 Magic Melons. If need be I will drive to Oakland or Sacramento to get them.  I like to do Sativa dominants in my shop and Indicas outside.  I will start my outdoor grow in June.
I like the idea of water gardening but plants grown in soil tastes so much better.  

Time to smoke a bone.






Enjoy this day!


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

Morning Dax !- U sure U don't have a head injury ?- I see my head injury focus reflected in U sometimes !-- U on this grow thang like stank on **** !-- U can't help but be a successful at it !- U striving to provide the proper environment to get the best the genetics have to offer !
When it comes to genetics ?--OFC be off the hook !- U can't buy **** like we grow !


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2020)

Before I get too far into flowering, I wanted to trim the girls up and spray them. Even though I wear a chem suit, gloves, and full face respirator, took a shower after spraying the girls


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 29, 2020)

umbra said:


> The world? You mean Trumpland



I watched the "Back to the Future" sequel with Biff Towers. It is eerie how pre-escient that was years before political name became president.  I have to wonder if a time traveller tried to alter our future by warning us.  I joke, of course.  But wished people would have listened.

Keef, I have scale and bugs to eradicate.  Soon, I'll be all in for new genetics.  I haven't had my first smoke since 70s, yet.


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

Dude-- this ain't that kinda weed !-- Depending on what U was smoking back in the day this is about 3 times stronger !
I hardly ever roll a joint anymore !- I mostly use a pipe with a small bowl !- 2-3 tokes of this is plenty for most !-- Umbra is a terp hunter and I do some test growing for him !- He the master of the mystery terp - What I call trick weed !- U take a toke and think ?- I should know that flavor ?--U Wrinkle your forehead up trying to identify that flavor !- Then U take another toke !-- U been played by some weed !- She done crawled all up in your brain with a big stick --  U may never figure it out that flavor  !- Yet --U keep trying !-
Trick Weed got U !- Again !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 29, 2020)

Good morning ofc...today, my wife and my anniversary...only come every 4 years so we’ll do something special today...
Have a good one y’all...


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 29, 2020)

\
I hope you guys have a GREAT day!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 29, 2020)

Happy Aniversary Mr.& Mrs 2RE!
Married on the leap year huh?
That's kinda cool!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 29, 2020)

Yep, leap year 2000...


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

Same here !- Many more to U !- I mean it too !- I can add !
Got a room cleaned out in the Big trailer for the nephew's extra stuff !- He moved out of here and needed furniture - now it need a place to be -- Got most of my grow stuff and brewery gathered in one place except what's running !-
Break time ! --They headed out to load up !- I'm capping up and chilling out !-- Jet and I ?- We on guard duty !--


----------



## Biff LaRue (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## St_Nick (Feb 29, 2020)

Just watched the first duck massacre of the year.  I have Muskies behind my house and the poor ducks swam right in, never stood a chance.  Gators got nuttin' on muskies.


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

**** I got more done in the mudhole than I expected anyway !-- Yeah I cut out a mess of top notch girls and rebuilt my harem bigger and better than ever !- Most important I think was figuring out how I wanted to do with a grow and how when I come up out the mudhole !- This Geriatric Grow Unit thing will work for me !- Lots of flexibility - not much heavy lifting or shoveling--

The concept is simple - making it work right requirements some time and some  finese !-- 
A small commercial grow !
A veg area feeding 2-4 part plumbed bloom rooms offset by a week- and crank it out !
Now I just gotta find a place to make it happen !- In the middle of an epidemic that is causing an economical melt down ?-- If it was easy everybody would be doing it ?


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2020)

Outdoor growers are ramping up. Clone orders are starting to pick up


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2020)

Decided to make beef stew with leftover smoked tri tip from last week. Dogs are hanging out by the crockpot in the kitchen.


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

Well I'm just gonna stay in the trenches  keep my head down and do what I do best I can do it !- Texas gonna roll over soon - probably after the next election !- Been rough spots before !-- Texas roll over they gonna need me !-- Especially in MMJ !- I know my **** !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

Bruno and Precious back around - My dogs wouldn't even be a scooby snack to them !- I like them fine for big dogs but my pups need thier own yard again instead of a portable pen ! -- I miss making wine ! - This too shall pass !


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2020)

trench weed, kinda got a ringer there


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 29, 2020)

I saved the lights that the popo busted up last year.  Sat down this morning and managed to repair one of them so I added it to the flower room to cover the mother I am flowering out.  If I could find the patience to sit down and work on 'em I don't think it would take much to fix them all.  But being retired, and lazy, I probably won't.


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

Yeah Umbra !-- This kinda of quality gonna be hard to beat in Texas !-- I know some people knows about dis **** !--
Trench Weed ?- I like it !- Goes along the lines of the Mudhole Pink !- Sounds almost derogatory ?-- Quality don't lie and U can't fake it no matter what U call it !

Nick if U need them They there !- I got some need fixing myself !


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2020)

maybe donate them to Keef. He can fix almost anything


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 29, 2020)

Shoot he was tryin' to give his broken ones away last summer!  I may fix a couple, but in the long run they aren't worth shipping.  Most of 'em are busted up pretty good.  I have managed to repair 2 of the 600 watt lights but the nicest ones got a lot of attention form the dude what was doing the bustin'!


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

No Umbra !- I got bigger problems to solve right now !-- Nick get around to it he 'll fix them !- Even my tools are in storage !- I'm not done yet Cuz !- Chances are I can hold my own and still leave here with an intact  grow !- If not I start a new one soon as I can !- I'm a pot farmer !- It's what I do !
Carona ain't changing that !- An economic collapse wouldn't change it either !- I'm a water farmer but that don't mean I can't rock some dirt ! - I'll adapt !- I just get impatient when I want options - NOW !- Head injury don't know what words like "Patience " and "Wait" means !


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

When I went to flight school in Fort Rucker Alabama in the army !- They told us the reason U have been selected is that if there were 100 of U and I told U only 1 would survive -- Everyone of U would be feeling sorry for the other 99 who ain't gonna make it !-
Uncle Sam knows these things !--So y'all take care of yourselves in this unpleasantness !


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 29, 2020)

Afternoon All...Happy anniversary 2RE and Missus...... my classmate was born on Leap Year...I teased her this morning over being 15 yo...and grey lol. Busy day in these parts...every outdoor worker is trying to squeeze 4 weeks work into 5 days of sunshine...they are running all over! Sadly they are forecasting 3-4 inches of rain next week. Keef Uncle Sam operates on the Batman and Robin principle. We all know who Robin is.


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

Nick I sent those lights to Giggy - He was gonna use the drivers to run some COBB lights or something ?- I got a couple half lights hanging - one circuit got a blown chip - ran in series - one chip go out whole circuit go down !


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

Batman Knows these things !-- He ain't no Dumass !-- That's the way it goes !- Tonto took many an asswhooping and the Lone Ranger was always clean !--asking him what happened ?--Tonto go to town and look for bad men like U say !-- They beat myass again - What's it look like ?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 29, 2020)

Lone ranger and Tonto went to find buffalo for the starving Indian tribe.
They rode for several hours and all of a sudden Tonto stops, gets off his horse and puts his ear to the ground.   Looks up at lone ranger and says....ugh, buffalo come!
Lone ranger looks at him puzzled but Tonto remounts his horse and they ride off another couple hours.   
Tonto stops again, puts his ear to the ground and says...ugh, buffalo come!
Again lone ranger looks at him bewildered but Tonto remounts and they ride off again!
Now after a while Tonto stops Again!  Puts his ear to the ground, says ugh, buffalo come!
Lone ranger couldn't take it any more cuz he didn't see ANY buffallo and asked Tonto "how do you know"?
Tonto looks at him and says....... Ear Sticky!


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2020)

Lone Ranger was based on a real person. He was black. Only thing cowboys hate more than a black man, a red man.


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

Bass Reeves ?- That's close ain't it ?


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

Shame I didn't get to that river place !-- I was talking grow barge with a way to use the current to drive auto alternators and make power for a floating grow barge !-
Barge is usually interpeted as something big !- I had something small as this trailer on pontoons in mind !- Something I could park it little bit up a tributary  out of sight with a current and make some DC power -- Even in this hot place I could cool the place with that cool river water and a heat exchanger ?-- An off grid grow room producing it's own power ?-- Wouldn't be that hard ?-- I'd be needing some river transportation!- Maybe a nice truck on pontoons with a jet boat drive ?- Run up the river to check the grow and haul in what's needed ?-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 29, 2020)

Just try not to put home base in a flood zone...
Took Jozi to the park this afternoon, she likes to play tug-of-war!!!


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 29, 2020)

Gday OFC , STILL RAINING  , last day of summer yesterday , miss it already , love the heat , 
Great move 2RE only have to buy an anniversary present every 4 years I should of thought of that 
 Keef its only the flu according to Trumpy nothing to worry about just wash your hands don't use handrails and youll be fine //
bacon eggs a cap and a coffee, Sunday starting off to be a good day
enjoy your day OFC


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

Crocket !- What up Cuz !- I'd eat some bacon and eggs right now !- Don't get me started on political name !- I try to hold it in and be nice but he makes it so hard !- I'm waiting for the flu to magically disappear like he said !-- The economy starting to feel the supply lines shutting down !- Gonna have to find a bottom before we start climbing out the crisis !- Fire now floods - Down Under be catching it this year !- U guys got the flu there yet ?
I'm chilling and packing some cannacaps !- Smells like decarb in here ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 29, 2020)

Keef here's your barge


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 29, 2020)

Dang Girl!  Where did you find that picture of my yacht?


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 29, 2020)

That thing is t*ts! I want to move aboard! Boats? Vintage campers? Together??!!!!!! Where do I sign up?!
Edit: if I were to be quite honest, I dream of running away to live on a canal narrowboat in merrie olde englande and enjoy daily afternoon tea on the steering deck, drizzle be d4mn3d.


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

No Stinky that'll never work !- House boats supposed to have a flat deck on top !- That's your yard !- I could work with it but it's too shiny to hide up amongst the trees on some river tributary-- There's probably a hundred miles of national forest with the river running thru it !- mostly no roads - I want it camo painted where I could put it up one those streams where U can't see it from the river !- Anchor it and drop the power wheel and let it start making power and growing weed !
Nick -- no property taxes !- no property / no mortage !-- U don't like your location then move !-- I could do a houseboat !- I grow in flooded out mobile home and travel trailers don't think for a minute I couldn't turn it into a grow !-- If there is a current it can be used to turn alternators - they will produce electricity - that electricity can be used to power a grow !- that's not dreaming - that's just how it could work !
Don't make me put a 14 by 72 foot mobile home on some pontoons !- Talk about a grow house ?- Making it's own power ?- - Providing free fried catfish dinners as needed ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 29, 2020)

How about a 9 x 70'  floating mobile home instead? Fit through the small channels...



Oh looky it has a deck on top


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

Now we talking !-- Now that's a barge !-- I'd still want camoflauge paint !- The plants stay !- dwarf citrus - bushy avacado - I could work with that - Head up the Mississippi in the spring and follow the fall back down south in a nice leisurely crawl !
I'd have to put some solar panels under a clear floor on the top that barge because U can never have too much power?--

Edit :- More I think about it the more I like it !- but not the color !-- Mine would have to be metal flake purple with chrome trim ? With some those low rider lights down close to the water !- Make U look like U  moving  when U sitting still ?-- Lots of LED highlight strips ?-


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 29, 2020)

The interior layout is honestly more conducive to the original victorian design which was minimal amenities for humans, plus cargo. Better a grow section plus mini galley and hammock, than  a full household layout. See also: bad school bus conversions. They are geometrically identical.

Efit: MP class trip to lash a bunch of these together to prevent capsizing and raft leisurely across the pond to where they are truly needed?


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 29, 2020)

When I was in the navy I had a 40' Egg Harbor sportfish.  Lived aboard when we were in port. Fiberglass, Mahogany and Teak.  Not a bad life and there was room for weed.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 29, 2020)

I like the butterflies though.


----------



## Keef (Feb 29, 2020)

U could always pull a little grow barge behind it and trick something like that out to be CLEAN !-- Nice wood like U said ?- that would work !-

Edit :- music --  Fall Out Boy -- Light'm Up !
My Songs Know What U Did In The Dark !


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 1, 2020)

Keef said:


> Crocket !- What up Cuz !- I'd eat some bacon and eggs right now !- Don't get me started on political name !- I try to hold it in and be nice but he makes it so hard !- I'm waiting for the flu to magically disappear like he said !-- The economy starting to feel the supply lines shutting down !- Gonna have to find a bottom before we start climbing out the crisis !- Fire now floods - Down Under be catching it this year !- U guys got the flu there yet ?
> I'm chilling and packing some cannacaps !- Smells like decarb in here ?


No confirmed cases yet except for the people on that cruise that was sitting off china , one of the ozys died today and his wife has just been told she has it ,shes  in quarantine in Perth , I think they should ban all travel stop the planes and boats until its done and dusted , no use living on an Island if we keep letting people come in ,  dirty mainlanders ,  LOL


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 1, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...One more day of sunshine to work with...thinking of working in the outdoor garden some. Talk of closing our Southern border due to COVID-19 concerns....now that is gonna sting in these parts...Houston and Nawlins are major ports of entry for the USA...saw the effects of it in the 80's when Reagan shut it down due to terrorism concerns...Keef your business is gonna go through the roof...when they take Reggie of the street. Gas fell under $2.00 again this week here...it had eased up due to Syrian/Turk escalations. Time to worry?....not till our fearless leaders start talking to us from "undisclosed secure locations"...but we can be reassured a functioning Guvment will remain in place   SHTF and I am supposed to be relieved that my Nemesis is still doing fine lol. Think I will depend on training and knowledge I have ...pi** on the Guvment. Next thought (take warning lol)...I have not filed taxes yet...I owe as small business owner, so I never file till March or so....if its gonna kill lots of folks...can it start in the IRS somehow and prevent audits???...Enjoy your day folks...we live in exciting times!

POI>>> Said fearless leaders announced first USA virus death as a woman...when in fact it was a man...I mean they had a 50/50 chance of getting it right ...nuff said.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 1, 2020)

Good morning OFCs.

I had a pair of plants that had 100% brown ambered trichromes on the very top and 100% white on the rest.  I tried a partial harvest to see if the lower branches would mature without the competition for light.  I left one alone to see if the other would recover okay first.  Then at 10 pm, the bottom dropped out of the whole thing dumping water from the raised reservoir to the floor.  A mess.  The 12 gal. totes aren't as strong as I thought.  I threw it back together and refilled the reservoir.  Of course the grandkids were around, so I had to do it on the sly.  I'll check to see the damage to the plants from a tap water flush, but at a week or two from harvest, it's going to be a water flush with corrected pH and molasses finish.  I heard many claim that the flush doesn't matter, the cure is much more important to the smoke.  So I have another experiment to keep track of.

One mistake I made was to attach my screen to the walls of the closet.  It made checking root health almost impossible. I got lax, thinking I had everything triple covered. The roots looked iffy.  I'll be checking that this morning too.  There may be a problem in the aeration.  It might be that the roots were stained from my last feed.  I was occupied with getting it back online and didn't take the time to check.  The branches took a beating but none were broken, so that part went well.

My wife wants me to cut down on the grow.  Electricity use went up, the risk if we need work in the basement machinery or laundry facilities ruins the stealth.  Three grow areas are too many.  I know, that's crazy talk but I will cut back.  Of course, in doing so, I have to rebuild my closet to bigger and more stealth.  Compromises always work to everyone's benefit in the end at our house.

I was browsing a new seed supplier and saw a stealth breed of pot.  The leaves are a serrated mitten shape. If super-cropped, it loses the pine tree shape, too. The rest of the genetics seemed average, but an outside grow is more achievable on the county ditch land by my yard.  Along fence lines makes it unmowable.   The seed bank also claim a strain that hits 40% thc and high yield too, breaking the 35% barrier.  Excess trichromes is how it's done.  A hybrid of those two sound interesting.

Those d4mn weeds show up everywhere.  What the heck is it, anyway?  Doesn't look like any weeds I've ever seen.  Not my land, just keep those weeds out of my yard.  The county really owes me for fixing their problems and then their plants keep getting carried in by fence sitting birds.  Sound plausible enough, Keef?


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

Morning OFC !- Ugh !- Need coffee !
Dax-- Looking to reduce my power bill too !- In Corpus one the power companies offered a plan with "Free Nights "- Free power from 8pm-8m - I think there is one do that over here !- I could run my lights at night no problem and have only 6 hours of veg a day to pay for !--
As for laying them down along fence lines ?- It's hemp !- I don't know nothing about it !- Depends on what U grow too !- Last year the Gloman did some test growing for me outside in a greenhouse !-- 12 foot tall green House-- He cut 3-4 feet off the top twice !- They still tried to push the plastic off the top the greenhouse !- Jack and the Beanstalk weed !-- Get a mess of clones sexed and take them for a walk one day this spring !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

Shut the southern border down ?-- In Corpus Christi every morning the night shrimper boats be coming in and the day time shrimper and fishing boats be going out -- Then at night it was the other way round !- If U think they all they bring back in a load is shrimp then ya don't understand !-- Reggie !- Cartel bombers got that covered !- Ultralight with a drop basket strapped underneath it !- They dart across the border to the designated target and do a bombing run on the smugglers !- Make it rain kilo bricks and dart back across the border !- A splashdown is a wonder to behold too !- Cops get on a smuggler and he turns around and tries to make it back to the Rio Grande and Mexico !-- They dive that stolen car sith it's load off into the river and "Splashdown" !- People in Mexico swim out and take the load over for another try later !-


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 1, 2020)

The strange leaf strain was the part that got me intrigued.  Ducks foot was the name they gave it.  It was on seed-city, a Brit based company.  Seedfinder.eu has a European database that has the kind of user reports that is trustworthy.  A few hundred independent votes over strains, reliability, guarantees, prices, etc let's me filter to the one that don't sell problems and empty promises. 

 I wish that there were some such service in the USA.  It takes forever to get seeds through customs, it seems.  The few reviewers that I've read that are USA based have very small samples and are seed grower influenced.


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

For outside weed I would suggest - Mazar-I-Sharif !- The giant indica they use to make Lebonese Blond Hash !-- Yes !I have done bad stuff and  thangs to Mazar-I-Sharif too !-- Waldo been there !-- MZR-X-BBSL- Waldo upgraded anything he touched !- Used a boy from that jacked up giant indica on Barney's Farm " Night Shade " - Then there was the fine lady from Peru !- --- SR91 - Sangarara Reserve -x- 91 Dragons!- --She alive and well and living in the Mudhole with some me - Texas got a hash plant !


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 1, 2020)

Yeah, the obvious good stuff is right under my nose.


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

I've never heard about  "Ducksfoot" being very potent  ?-' For spring if U don't have time to sex and put out clones then use feminized seed !


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm working on this Bunch of Grapes thing Umbra did !- Stinky got some grape Koolaid I think ?-- Umbra put several boys from grape varieties in with a bunch of girls and let them do the dirty !- Makes for lots of variety among the seed !- I've sexed several and some going to bloom today !--
Koolaid would be fine but I would really like a complicated Merlot but with my luck I'll get Thunderbird !-- The girls are Sunset Sherbert - Sundae Driver - Candy Cane - I got more ! - Finding the one that suits me best gonna be hard !- So much variety among each of those crosses !-
He puts frost on everything he breeds too !-

Edit -- Also Black Berry Banana-x- BOG !


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

My VCD flare up sometimes and I start lusting after some variety I heard about !- - I like what Bohdi seed do !-- They have this thing called - Black Triangle - A study in extremes -- My 1st thing out of Bohdi was " The Tranquil Elephantizer "-and my introduction to Snow Lotus crosses !
So if they say extreme ?--I be wanting it !- Here I am doing a combat grow in the mudhole with a box of buckshot !- What shows up ?- Seed to Black Triangle -x- London Bridge !-- I know London Bridge one them high class things cost about $800 for a pack of seed and I know he didn't use London Bridge just because it was expensive - !---He don't do that !- These seed not burning a hole in my pocket !-- Flames be leaping up threatening to set off the smoke alarm !- U a mad man Umbra !- Thank U !


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Ducksfoot is not that tasty or strong. It is better for breeding than growing, but no one is growing it, or breeding it because it's not worth the time or space. Friend of mine decided that if I could grow dank, he could too. He put 2 plants at the edge of his property and had an excuse in case cops found it, lol. He got 5 years probation and a federal conviction for manufacturing a controlled substance.
The grape krush x BoG that stinky is growing, grape ice slurpee, not grape koolaid.


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

That would be different !- No offense !- I'm just like a kid in a candy store wondering what I'll get !- Think there might be a Welchs grape juice in there ?- Nevermind I would be tickled pink with a grape slurpee !-- I know how U do !- I'll end up with several unique grapes trying to figure out which to keep when they all keepers !- U a sick man Umbra !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

I was wanting to take a mess of clones up the river !-- No roads so to get there U have to come by water or air  !- Few plants here a few plants up on the bluff over there - Then come fall here come the helicopters !-- Harvest time and deer season be at the same time too !- Harvesting without getting caught or being mistaken for a deer ?-Game wardens out in force !--  Some tricky **** right there !

Edit :-- Why would Keef want night vision equipment ?-- 
We got outrun on the river by a pickup truck !- U wanna be the cop that has to tell that story?


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

Think Stinky popped 5 beans and found 2 keepers. 1 for taste and 1 for color


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

Overcast and windy in the mudhole !- Face say rain coming !-- Got Veg mostly caught up !- Need some lifting help before I go farther !-- Half of bloom come down today - fill it back up - double check the clones make sure they all backed up !- Set up 2nd bloom box --Change the res in that 1st bloom box !-- Get da water hose loose !- U think I'm carrying - 25 gallons of water in 5 gallon buckets and some for veg ?-- Then U don't know me like that !- A couple buckets I can do even with my messed up neck !-but --I carry less than 4 gallons- maybe only 3 in each bucket ! -One bucket at a time ! -Bring me 50 gallons of water Keef !- Here's your bucket !-- Here's your finger ! --Where da water hose ?- I'm bout to get some **** wet ! - 50 gallons of water ?-- I'm brain damaged not crazy !- Pumps is my friend !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 1, 2020)

Good morning good peoples....


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I have babys to take care of today.  I picked up 4 Blue Dream and two Magic Melon clones at Harborside Oakland yesterday.  I stopped by Flavors on my way back.    They have 15 dollar 1/8s, but I picked up a few 1 gram vape cartridges for 18$.  I am a sucker for a sale. lol

Enjoy this day!


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

Yeah the hitman 1 g carts were like $20


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

One day I go to a legal dispensary !-- In Texas ! -- I Got this prohibition demon treed - I ain't backing off - I ain't quiting and  I ain't running !- Legalization come to me !-- Got dammit !-


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 1, 2020)

Ducks foot was named that because the leaves are shaped like ducks feet.  Two or three lobes instead of the normal serrated lance shape.

The potent strain is https://www.seed-city.com/anesia-se...L9ViapObdJQRGxXK2nCbDk8UNoScaBKdALKWApyEyOEd0


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

That is some serious bull manure, pure and simple. I'm not some newbie grower or breeder. I breed some dank weed and never make false claims like that. Good luck, lololololololololol. ( rabbit hole of no return)


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

It is flat out an insult to every breeder ever


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 1, 2020)

umbra said:


> Think Stinky popped 5 beans and found 2 keepers. 1 for taste and 1 for color


I popped the whole packet and found a keeper male plus 4 females that I'm still evaluating; the one I instantly tagged to keep is a squat sturdy beastly thing that is perfect in my low ceiling spot and turned out to be a flavor keeper too. She's pretty and snowy and smells like the love child of a purple fla-vor-ice and 80s grape cough syrup. The other keeper is tall and bears big purple buds.  I haven't nailed down a specific scent yet but she's gorgeous. Nice work @umbra !

Sunday dinner during avocado season! Deconstructed turkey fajitas with saffron caper dirty rice.









Had to add some hot sauce ; ) There we go, all set!


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

You make me drool


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 1, 2020)

Ducksfoot is and always has been a novelty strain. In about 15 years of heavy involvement in various grow communities, I've yet to see a finished product that doesn't look like low grade outdoor. And ive never seen anyone grow it a second time lol. No density or visible crystal worth a durn. 
For stealthy plants, both soma lavender and exodus cheese barely look like pot until you're right up close to them. They are jaggedy raggedy and look kind of like sea holly or euryginium (?) which I think is a distant thistle relative so you get the picture... They don't scream OMGPOTTTTT! from a distance.


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

Got an offer on the beach  house !-- Umbra U know people gotta go thru some changes sorting out the weed world ?--
Eventually it'll come down to a side by side evaluation and truth will set U free ! - People lie ! --  Dank  don't !- 40% that's stretching it some ?--
Dax- Go see Billy Bud's clones and seed up in Canada!
He claims  60% with his pentaploids !
Snag me a piece of his Punk Kush


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

Keef glad about beach house. F Billy Bud and his bull manure too. Have you seen it, smoked it , or grown it? NO!!!!! you haven't because it's bull manure. Freaking monkey's paw, stupid internet feces.


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

It ain't real. Stop wasting your time with the Bull feces and get it on with the genetics that prove themselves time after time


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 1, 2020)

Afternoon smoker and diners...sweet looking lunch SA...where did the day go?...worked in the yard from  9am till just now...got lots done....plants up-potted..wood split and stacked...still a lot left to go...garden tilled...and a limb pile burning. Saving the assembly of the mower till tomorrow and panting of potatoes. Now when I get that 4 million dollar tax return...I am buying up some of that camel milk and I will share with ya'll...no to go cups...it is $27.00 a gallon ...with the way the economy is heading that milk will end up 2 gallons for a dollar.


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

So too much potato juice today, but dang if you don't remind me of Kraven. Maybe the southern boy thing. Honestly, I been thinking it for some time and been afraid to say anything. But Double dang if you have a soul doppelganger I like that guy, so … by extrapolation , I like you


----------



## thegloman (Mar 1, 2020)

Afternoon yall!
I had to chuckle a little about the duck foot.
I looked that one up a few years ago and it looked too scraggly for me to even try.   Never heard anything about it other than its a strange one.
I don't really think that after a point higher THC even matters.
I think it has more to do with the terps and such that completes the experience.    High thc and no terps, like Illinois dispo weed barely gets you a buzz.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 1, 2020)

I’ve seen Kraven over on the overgrow site a few times...haven’t been in a while...


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

Going t say this because the  I think it needs to be said. At the OFC, we are family. Dysfunctional as it may be, we are family and we take care of our own. Enough said


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I’ve seen Kraven over on the overgrow site a few times...haven’t been in a while...


He's at CC. It's his home. I get it. But not much traffic or interchange of ideas and grows. I think putem's presence on the site was evidence that there isn't enough traffic or financial support to keep the site running


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

Got banned for life from 420 for asking if someone wanted to split a $10,000 pack of seed !- I thought I was being quite clever ?- The genetic doubling is just a skill I want to master !- Billy's science is spot on but claiming 60 % is a bit much ?-- The polyploids are a shot it the dark !-- His book The Secrets of The Pink Kush -- is a stretch at best !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

Umbra I guess I'm still not welcome over there ?-Big deal !-- Don't 'fect me for **** !--


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

bird in hand is worth 10,000 in the internet. How long you going to grow my genetics before you stop shopping?


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

Me shop ?-- I window shop !- I don't have anything left from a seed shop !- I should sometimes though just for comparison ?-- Rain started !- broken door had to fix it - got wet !- Ready to get the flock up out the mudhole !- Set up a real grow !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 1, 2020)

In a little over a month, Ill get to taste 6 juicy morsels from OFC!
1 I did by accident and 1 hemp.
Umbra
That CW X GDH has an evil wicked look to it!   
The last month is the hardest!


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

Long long time ago in this far away place  called Selma Ala.-- there was this bridge ... History was made that day !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 1, 2020)

Keef said:


> Long long time ago in this far away place  called Selma Ala.-- there was this bridge ... History was made that day !


But I’m just not sure that we learned anything from that...sometimes it doesn’t seem like it...


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

RE--Some of us learned and some voted to return to that it 2016 !- Jim Crow be alive and well in the minds of the GOP !-- They warned that the south was gonna do it again !- I'm not part of that **** U know ?-- I don't even have a confederate battle flag !- Only place that flag should fly is in a museum !--Flying the symbol of an attempt to divide the nation is not a proud American thing to do !--Yes it is part of southern heritage but not a part that should make U proud !- That time we tried to destroy America ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 1, 2020)

Never met Kraven...maybe sometimes in the future....You know what I see that is so alarming...is the young people do not vote...so many made sacrifices to get Women and Minorities voters rights....here we can have a hotly contested election and only get 45% to 50 % turn out. Let it be something mundane like amending State Laws or bad weather election day and it can be as low as 20%...  pathetic.


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

Voter depression !- In Texas last election cycle they moved the polling location of a black college near Houston off campus and many miles away !- People got a right to vote but some want and do to make it hard as possible !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 1, 2020)

Don’t know much about voting elsewhere but I sure like the way we do it here in California...I got a ballot in the mail a couple weeks ago, filled it out and put it back in the box last week...today I went on line and confirmed that it was received and accepted...Election Day next Tuesday and I won’t even have to get outa bed...


----------



## novitius (Mar 1, 2020)

Hey ofc! I been in the tent today. I hope everyone is doing well! I have some sprouts coming up. Umbra, your BoC is a hit with my friends. They all love it. I told em it came from the dispo.
  I'm trying to save your SSDD f2s i popped. I might pop one more. I'm @ 9 strains... I think i need to stop now. I picked up a big storage bin. Going to start recycling my soil. Should i drill some holes in the lid for air and gas to move around? It's going in flower. It will make a great table for short girls as long as i manage runoff well. I'd need to add another tub in a month or so after it's cooked a bit? I got most of the big roots out. Just thin hairy ones left in there. I just turn it once a week or so?


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

RE--We have early voting !- U can go to the proper location at the proper times !- They check your picture  ID against the bigass paper list they got - Then 2 of them check off that it's U !- Then they take U back to some voting machines from the 50s !-- and U can vote !- If U can figure out how to work the machines ?-- Election day that process turns into a madhouse !- Make people not want to go thru the torture of long lines and confusion again and the GOP wins again !- They all voted early !-- They do like to try to squeeze inportant issues onto the off season elections when most won't even know about it !- The majority of maybe 6 % who knew about it and voted is not that hard to do ?- That's just the way the GOP operates in Texas !-- Encourage the white people to vote- discourage everyone else from  voting! -- That's just how Texas rolls !
Texas GOP blocked a vote on ending prohibition from coming up for a vote that would pass going on 12 years now !-
Forgive me if it shows that it pisses me off !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

Good luck with that Nov !- Dam dirt !


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

Since the Carona be loose ?- No more shake the hands !-- Keep some hand sanitizer near the front door !- Everytime U come in-- use it ! -- Don't touch handrails !- sanitize your hands after touching door knobs !- Don't be in crowds !- 6 feet should be a safe distance !- Closer than that ?- Roll da bones !- No hugging !- Keep your hands out of and away from your mouth -nose and eyes !- Stay high !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Daxtell (Mar 1, 2020)

umbra said:


> That is some serious bull manure, pure and simple. I'm not some newbie grower or breeder. I breed some dank weed and never make false claims like that. Good luck, lololololololololol. ( rabbit hole of no return)


. 

 It does ring of too good to be true doesn't it.  But it really is!  I know cause it's on the internet...

I guess my caveat emptor filter quit working.  Thanks.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 1, 2020)

If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck , it might be a ducksfoot, and that is an animal who has no regard for their own feces ; )
Quack quack
Source: my neighbors have ducks. They are nothing if not exceptionally loud and foul [fowl?].


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 1, 2020)

[QUOTE="novitius, post: 1078198, member: 57674
I picked up a big storage bin. Going to start recycling my soil. Should i drill some holes in the lid for air and gas to move around? It's going in flower. It will make a great table for short girls as long as i manage runoff well. I'd need to add another tub in a month or so after it's cooked a bit? I got most of the big roots out. Just thin hairy ones left in there. I just turn it once a week or so?[/QUOTE]
Stir in your amendments, bloodmeal, bone meal kelp and whatever, water in lightly with some em1 and put the lid on .  Turn it every 3 or 4 days and you will be good in 4 to 6 weeks.  I do it all the time.  just supplement it with regula soils  'cause you will lose about 20%.


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

Duck ?-- mmm !- I smoke a duck right now !- Well I could brine one right now !- Duck no in a FOWL pen are da devil !- NEVER  go barefoot in such a situation !- It squish up tween your toes !- U won't like it !- Make U say bad words and try to kill duck !- U fall down !--U know what get all over U !-- U not happy !- Smoked duck is good !


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

High Life lesson !
One those moral questions they make up to test your mind in psychology class !- 
If U knew for sure that there was a terrorist among a bus load of people but U didn't know who the terrorist was but if he made it to his destination millions would die !- Would blowing that bus up and killing everyone on that bus to make sure U saved millions more be morally acceptable to U ?-- Some people get all snooty and stuff when U give an honest answer !-
 Let me blow up the bus in front and the one behind it too !-He mighta got on the wrong bus ?--U can't be too careful bout these things !- 
Then they make U see a counselor !


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 1, 2020)

Dirty Harry? Is that you?
Lol duck is my favorite fowl but let someone else clean up the carcass! I like my duck plucked and dressed, and possibly also frozen. No toe turds thx


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

Tur-duc-hen !- boneless stuffed CKN stuffed inside a boneless stuffed Duck stuffed inside a boneless stuffed turkey !- How would U cook such  thing Stinky ?-

They was always making me go to counselors and stuff !- Then I ask the counselor how long he had this God complex ?--Deciding This one's crazy !--That one's not !-
U should really see someone about that !-

That don't work out well don't do it !


----------



## Keef (Mar 1, 2020)

Lot of stuff get twisted up in my mind and I don't understand ?- If U wake up in a nation of 300 million and think U know  better and are the best qualified to be in charge ?- They used to have a word for people like that ?- Even before political name !


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 1, 2020)

Keef said:


> Tur-duc-hen !- boneless stuffed CKN stuffed inside a boneless stuffed Duck stuffed inside a boneless stuffed turkey !- How would U cook such  thing Stinky ?-


Use halved onions and an orange as "stuffing" for the innermost bird. Sous vide at 132'f in contractor trash bag in a 30 gallon drum with a 3000w immersion heater for 6 hours then smoke below 150'F in a dead tree or hillside pit or similar contraption for another 4 hours. Serve with wild mushroom wild rice pilaf.

Hey... ya work with what ya got ; )

Edit: guess I'm assuming you have 460v service to run ol' sparky lolol I think you can get regular line voltage ones from Process Technologies. If you ever feel the need to speed up your feast preparation with the miracle of large scale sous vide... might have to cut the lights while you're cooking so as not to cause a transformer to catch fire lol


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

thegloman said:


> In a little over a month, Ill get to taste 6 juicy morsels from OFC!
> 1 I did by accident and 1 hemp.
> Umbra
> That CW X GDH has an evil wicked look to it!
> The last month is the hardest!


Giggy grew some out. He loved it. Still has it


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Don’t know much about voting elsewhere but I sure like the way we do it here in California...I got a ballot in the mail a couple weeks ago, filled it out and put it back in the box last week...today I went on line and confirmed that it was received and accepted...Election Day next Tuesday and I won’t even have to get outa bed...


Son and I did same thing


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Use halved onions and an orange as "stuffing" for the innermost bird. Sous vide at 132'f in contractor trash bag in a 30 gallon drum with a 3000w immersion heater for 6 hours then smoke below 150'F in a dead tree or hillside pit or similar contraption for another 4 hours. Serve with wild mushroom wild rice pilaf.
> 
> Hey... ya work with what ya got ; )
> 
> Edit: guess I'm assuming you have 460v service to run ol' sparky lolol I think you can get regular line voltage ones from Process Technologies. If you ever feel the need to speed up your feast preparation with the miracle of large scale sous vide... might have to cut the lights while you're cooking so as not to cause a transformer to catch fire lol


Sounds incredibly delish


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

Did a nap today. Just waking up at 8 pm


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 2, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Things were going fine...but Monday had to jump in the equation...opened door to see if it had rained any...it was just starting to sprinkle...maybe here in a few I can plant potatoes if it does not rain much. Dirty Harry and ducks...somehow I see large piles of feathers...Well do you feel lucky Pintail? I know War is not on everyone's minds but I am a amateur Military Historian and stay up on current weapons and tactics... in the Mid-East new boundaries were set last week. Drones took out over 100 tanks....2 airborne aircraft...many more on the ground...an air field...and anti air-craft weapons. This was the largest drone swarm used so far...things have changed again...I am afraid manned fighters are in big trouble. The country of origin for this attack was Turkey...not exactly a top Tier Military manufacturer...their air force was gutted during the fake coup. Modern air defenses are basically helpless against these attacks...they simply hit from so many axis that defense is impossible by current systems. Russia's S300 and S400 systems are in Syria and were of no use. Now we know why Vlad has been pushing those systems so hard...sale them before the word gets out! Vlad is experiencing the Mid-East on the American plan...go in offer help...they either turn on you or your 2 allies start fighting each other...good luck Vlad....you gonna need it..eat an extra quail egg for me! Enjoy your day amigo's! In our world it is never a reason to be bored!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 2, 2020)

The Russians should have stuck with what they are good at: ballet and depressing literature


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 2, 2020)

Cheap but effective potato juice on the list.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 2, 2020)

Minor and routine family drama had us busy with the grandkids in a good way while parents got some relief from preteen angst from the oldest and the youngest stirring things up and poking buttons just because he could and that's what kids do at his age.  We had a warm and muddy spring day and headed out with styrofoam airplanes.  It was a day filled with laughs.

I couldn't get back to the plants until late, the reservoir that collapsed and replaced was up to an 8.5 pH!   Now I know how high my tap water pH can go.  I need to find out an approximate amount of molasses and/or citric acid to add to clean out the chemicals from my tap water.  I'm waiting for lights on to re-treat and dial down the pH some more.  I had to have shocked the plants with that spike. It's probably better to lower the pH by .5 a day rather than shock the plants even more.  Can't cry over spilt water.  In 2 week increments I have more  bloomers coming down the tracks.  I'm starting a white widow strain today.  It's a new month.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 2, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> The Russians should have stuck with what they are good at: ballet and depressing literature


And invading countries.


----------



## novitius (Mar 2, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> The Russians should have stuck with what they are good at: ballet and depressing literature


And chasing Moose and Squirrel!


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> The Russians should have stuck with what they are good at: ballet and depressing literature


Good morning OFC.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 2, 2020)

novitius said:


> And chasing Moose and Squirrel!


Borrr-ieeesssss! Isss zee mooose!


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2020)

Morning OFC ! -- 440 ?- I'm happy I got power at all !- 110 is good for now !-- Travel trailer -- got a  Microwave - hot plate and a smoker !- Only so much U can do with that even if U Stinky !
Lifted and carried too much yesterday not moving so good today! - Overcast and very humid - I think more rain !
Caps and a pipe are on the menu !-- Then maybe go kill some **** ?- No !- Not moving that good !


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2020)

Some y'all got dropped into a mudhole on foot in a hostile environment like I did - I would worry if U could survive it !- 65 years old  crippled up - No savings - no retirement --got nothing but a few plants and whatever kinda life I can build with $30,000 or so --if and when the house sells and I survive this Carona economic collapse !-
I'm be fine !- Ain't no way to go but up !

Edit :-- Putin and his toe sucking -boot licking side kicks in the GOP can kiss myass !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2020)

Got an offer on the beach house --That cheap river bluff house I was intrested in is still on the market !- The world collapsing around my ears and  I'm on the hustle  after a bigass pressure cooker and some copper line and planning out a grow !- Does it look like I'm finished yet ?


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 2, 2020)

Good morning OFC! Another day another dollar in debt; the joys of living on SS.


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2020)

Flynano ?- Oh Uncle Keef be wanting one them !
Hey Biff !


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 2, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Sunny and cool today.  I will be down in my shop today getting things ready for my clones.  I am so excited.


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2020)

Checking girls in flower room.  Getting a bit crazy. Trimmed last week and you wouldn't know it.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 2, 2020)

What's up fellow old farts I guess I can join y'all's Club I just turned 60 first time on here I used to post on bong hitters Club but that threads kind of died off hope everyone is having a great day burn it up if U Got It


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2020)

This is pretty much where the good growers hang


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2020)

Meet --Drag up a chair !- Always something to complain about round here and somebody to do it !- I got U by 5 years !- Dam youngsters !


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 2, 2020)

I hear that


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2020)

Water farmer got to try to flush some nutes out some dam dirt plants today !- Dam -dam - dam !--!- I'm not gonna complain but it ain't easy !- I know water !- Mud not my favorite thing ya know ?- In the middle of trying to ease my aero boxes out and get the nephew into dirt !- Change of plans !- U gotta take it all with U when U leave !-- I wasn't planning on this !
Can't even shoehorn much more into bloom !- Waiting on the seed to The Mudhole Pink to develop -- More clones than U can shake a stick at !- I need a place to happen !
And some dam new lights !-- I can't grow here in the summer!--It's too dam hot !- I need to set up right !--Pack this grow up and move to a more permanent location before the bugs find me !- Cause they will ! - I'd like to be set back up before the bug wars commence !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 2, 2020)

On cracker break...laid on back thingy and I have crunchy backbone syndrome..I can split and handle it but with a price. That is lots of growth Umbra... looks like they doubled in size all most...excellent job. Welcome to OFC Mrfist! Glad you dropped in.


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2020)

Had to rebuild the door on this wore out old travel trailer yesterday !- That got me talking to it !- U might be a beast to live in but U gonna make a fine grow trailer !- Good trailer !- I got plans for yo happyass !

Edit :- Don't know how I got here but we listening to some Chuck Berry this morning -- smoking weed - having more coffee!- 
Oh Maybelline !


----------



## key2life (Mar 2, 2020)

Wie gehts, OFC?  Front edge of the rain is here now - next 4 days - all rain. 

 Got 2 above ground now, though the Zombie Death F#ck looks a little sickly thus far, so I guess I'm a go for trying my first  SCROG.  Seems like a good project for a couple of freebies.  It'd be terrible if I managed to actually learn something beneficial.  I went with 2"x 3" holes on the screen and have the room dialed in now.

Not much going on here in the Pines, and i'm not feeling it, anyways.  Where's that Happy Smoke?

Smoke 'em if you got 'em... ah, you got 'em


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2020)

Good morning old farts...


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2020)

Sprinkling off and on here !- Having trouble finding motivation !- I'm look in the pipe maybe that's where I lost it ?- Then maybe the caps took it ?-- I had some motivation once ?-- Just can't find it !


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2020)

I think I could get my boxes with the heart of the grow in this trailer when I leave - Swing back for bloom and the  rest later ?-- Do my best to keep these dirt plants alive until I can get them outside somewhere ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> On cracker break...laid on back thingy and I have crunchy backbone syndrome..I can split and handle it but with a price. That is lots of growth Umbra... looks like they doubled in size all most...excellent job. Welcome to OFC Mrfist! Glad you dropped in.


The kali mist x Big Sur Holy Bud is well over 6 ft, the mimosa and a couple of the sorbetos are not far behind at about 5 1/2 ft.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 2, 2020)

Kill em ALL!
Let God sort them out!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey folks.  Raining here, again.  I was feeling lousy this morning, twisted up a fatty and I'm right as rain.  Who says weed ain't medicinal.   Umbra, that's some impressive recovery.  You fixing to run another 10,000 clones?  I know that garage holds a lot more than that!


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2020)

Waiting on an order for clones right now. 500 not 10,000, lol. Much more doable


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 2, 2020)

Umbra
Wow! I'm impressed. Can't wait for a room like yours!


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 2, 2020)

Keef said:


> Meet --Drag up a chair !- Always something to complain about round here and somebody to do it !- I got U by 5 years !- Dam youngsters !


And I got ya by 2, LOL


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 2, 2020)

Afternoon All...new development here in the briar patch...after morning break...there was lots of flashy light down by the creek when I went back out to work...3 shiny white vehicle with fancy lights in the grills and windshields...white and green lights though..workers get out with orange and safety green vest on. It is a State bridge inspection crew...they spent a couple hours down there looking things over...that old bridge is made from old railroad wood cars 2 side by side and 3 long and the piling are metal culverts put into ground with concrete poured in them...yeah not much really. if the State is going to replace it then it will be brought up to State standards...new bridge that does not go under water and concrete pilings. This would be fantastic...other than a bridging crew working 200 meters from my house for 12-18 months..I own the property on this side of the creek so they will have to notify me for ROW permissions. Those 3 new stumps in the front yard will make smoke screens when smelly time comes...perfect excuses....sorry mr. stump grinder. And in all fairness....the county came out on a sunny day and look what they got done.  4:20 is on here.. fire it up curly Q.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2020)

Hope they build ya a new bridge HP, but that culvert install looks pretty temporary...


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2020)

That's lots of clones Umbra ?-- I could probably turn out 200 at a time but it would take most of what I got !- I watch though and I can see a need for a bunch of clones in Texas when it roll over !
If I had 3 or 4 months prep I could maybe get out 500 ?- So when Texas roll over I need to have me a cloning jig !- I got something in mind !-- 500 a good round number !- I want that capacity for a big run of clones ready for spring planters !


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2020)

Carona **** got out of control in Washington State !-- Closing schools and work places - U don't have to be sick to loose it all !- If U can't work for 6 months how U pay your bills ? - Most can't go that long without a check !- Which begs the real  question ? -- What next ?--
Amazon sell lamb blood ?- Was there some kind of special design Moses and them used on the door so the plaque pass them by ?- I need to do some reading ! - Verily --I ain't up to no complicated drawing so I hope it's a simple thing ?- Who was this Verily chick anyway ?  - I might be a little rusty on this bible stuff ?-I don't remember her ?--- I could probably pick up on that rebuking thing pretty quick ?-
As a great and powerful wizard and a seer !-- I see capital letters in the future of many !- M.R.E. ?- I think that's it ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2020)

Gonna stock up on some “meals ready to eat” there keef...I do recall they ain’t that good but they will do...might be able to put something like that together yourself that will taste better....


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2020)

Back in my day RE they called them "C" rations - Everything was in cans !-- I used to keep a can of spaghetti or such up in the engine compartment of my jeep !- They came with some chocolate and a 4 pack of cigs and a book of matches !- I still hate camels and lucky strikes !- There was some toilet paper - This can be important - They brought in PBR or Olympia beer!- In Big green 4'-x-4'-x-4' -ice chest --slung under helicopters !- Everyone packed a can opener ! - wasn't no flip tops ! -- I still got my P-38 can opener !- We be up on some mountian looking down on North Korea feasting on rehydrated hamburgers and hotdogs !- -Doing the  La-vida-loca !-- Korea the only place I ever seen Louisaiana hot sauce used as salad dressing !--
Most would he holding when we  went to the field !- I go into a villiage where not nary a person spoke English and come out with a bag of weed !- Usually all sorts of goodies !- They had them OJ things !- A joint rolled in opium then rolled in keif !- Even had a filter on it ! --


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2020)

I remember trading the cigs from mine...just like money!
Lotta things will be like that after the fall...alcohol, weed, ammo, fuel...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 2, 2020)

Youse sure do have a pessimistic outlook on life!


----------



## Keef (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes they were !- 
Green Eggs and Ham !- yummy!- yummy !-- It'll keep U alive ! - MREs- even got a heater for the food !- but no cigs !- It's disaster food !-- They quarantine areas they'll have to bring in food and that will be MREs !- I need to put in an order for some TP !- Toilet paper is important !-- I shoulda put that on my list of 25s !- Shoulda been 25 lbs of masa on that list too !- gotta have tortillas tomales and stuff  !- 
and some pepsi !


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 2, 2020)

Glad I'm just a normal level food hoarder lol I'll be fine with my chest freezer full of everything from cabbage to cannabutter , and the probably 30 pounds each of rice and canned tomato products in the pantry... don't need no doomy outlook or threat of viral Armageddon to stock up on dry goods, food insecurity during lean times in my life is enough motivation for me! Just being able to cook whatever, whenever is a greater luxury than any yacht club ferrari bora bora pipe dream  pandemic may rage outdoors but at least the kitchen will smell good.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 2, 2020)

Masa is good for polenta too. And you can mix it with powder cheese before pouring. Fries up real nice after it sets.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 2, 2020)

the most important thing is spices so all that boring shelf stable stuff tastes like real food !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2020)

Makin gummies bears late at night while high is not advised...


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 3, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Got a touch of rain this morning...lite so far but talk of more with storms...good thing those trees are down! If your prepping for hard times...do not forget water filtration...sure you can boil it or bleach it...but no replacement for clean water... .002 microns is preferable.. I have redundancy on filters...mobile ones...base camp type gravity flow.... lots of soap...a 100 rolls or so of TP....and fire making tools..  solar oven..soap is more medicinal than cosmetic. I all so keep about 30 pails of dehydrated food...electricity is one of the first thing to go...it has a fragile infrastructure with it...heck...a well planned cyber attack could do lots of damage I suspect....If SHTF the caches would be dispersed to hidden locations...I would never fight from a static position...you will find my house deserted and ransacked...possible "bait stash"on location...that cool chill you just felt on your spine when your reaching for the bait...is a weapon sight on your center mass. Feeling hungry and want to track me to my stashes...fine...I love "The Most Dangerous Game"...come play along. Hopefully ...these realist skills will not be needed...but to ignore our fragile society is not an option here. Off for a walk...Peace ya'll


----------



## thegloman (Mar 3, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Looks like its gonna be a nice day!

Lean times of days past was enuff for Me to keep Lots of dry goods.  My meat is on the hoof outside my front door.   Turkey, deer, and the assortment of tastey rodents! 
All electric house with whole house genny and 500gal fuel tank.  Flat top wood stove and 4-60' deep wells. 2 electric 1 hand. pump.

I agree with you HP on the not being static. Unfortunately my circumstances with my aunt dictates I make a stand best I can.  She isn't able to get around much.   However.......I Do have the tools needed to defend a perimeter for a while and if it Has to be.........I can do what's needed.


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

Morning OFC  !- The worse U gonna face is a small group wanting to take anything they can use !-U shouldn't have to face organized groups !- People congregate they spread the  disease  !-- Defensive posture and hold your ground in this situation !- People would perfer to take **** they don't have to fight for !-Don't be easy !-- Chances are we face a few months of hardship then things begin to improve !- It's not the end of the world !
Raining in the mudhole !- I don't like it !
Wake and Bake !- Let's do this day !


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

Poor ole Uncle Keef stuck in the mudhole with nothing ?- Y'all better worry bout taking care of yourself !-- I did the aftermath of Katrina with one arm tied behind my back !- It was useless so it might have well heen tied behind my back !- Come up out the swamp after that disaster with a sack of money and bought me a place at the beach !- I'll come out this disaster in better shape than I am going into it !-- It wouldn't be fair to them for me to start even with the pack !-

Edit :-- I met a gin soaked bar room queen in Memphis ..


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 3, 2020)

It's another great morning, I'm upright and everything is working. I checked the WW and it's cracked open in  less than 24 hours.  I still am overloaded on grows in progress so this seedling is destined to grow up to be a queen clone maker.  Hope springs and spring hopes.


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

I think there is a decent chance I'll end up at that river place before things get too bad !- Me on the river with seed to the dankist dank and if I can grow da dank then I can grow bout anything ?--That ain't fair !-- Plenty protien on the river too ! -- The internet go down I carry a respectable amount of experience and know how tween my ears !
Just start with the part about growing weed and making liqour / fuel ?-- That's a huge advantage ! -


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 3, 2020)

Morning toots! Started off the day pumping chemical process tanks and remaking them. I managed to drip glacial acetic acid off my gloves and up my sleeve. I now have a nice burn on my wrist and as a bonus, I stink like a pickle factory. Eyes are watering just hanging around with myself. Gonna go see if I can find an uncontaminated shirt. At least it wasn't the chromic acid tank,  that's a whole 'nother level of yikes.


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

Dill pickle perfume ?- That ain't right !- That's cheating !- Some of us kinda partial to pickles !


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

U know that "Flynano" I mentioned yesterday ?-- Electric flying jet ski !-- I'm in lust for one !- Oh !-- would I be hard to catch on the river ?- Never hear me coming or going ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 3, 2020)

Glad you're ok SA!
Pickles!  lol.  No getting that smell off without a shower!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 3, 2020)

Keef
I checked out those flynanos!
You can get one on eBay for $379.00!
They look like a lot of fun!


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

Strap an AK with a 100 rd.drum magazine on front of it  and then we talking fun !
Or a SKS - I am partial to semi auto !- I wouldn't want to drive it around that way but I likes something to run to when they think U running away !-- Then suddenly the shoe on the other foot !--

Edit - They did one thing wrong !- needs to be a pusher prop but with thier design it had to be the way it is !- I could probably mount an AK on either side ?-


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

Gloman
U put the decimal point in the wrong place or forgot a comma ?-- How bout $37,900.00 ?

Edit :-- I come up that river haulinass about 3 feet off the water --pull that nose straight up and turn all  that speed into a straight up 90 degree climb  -- then kick the nose around at the top pointing straight down --  U now at the place were my gun barrels be pointing !


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Good morning 

Sunny and clear outside.  I am smoking some Banjo and enjoying the morning.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2020)

Good morning peeps, well the TN kids are in TN, our house is empty it is wonderful. She just called.  That was a weird year. ha  So how are ya all.  Spring is windy here in the desert. I am watching the news. Chris matthews, that was a bummer.  Plants are still plugging along. I will get your fabulous, coolest ever clone containers back to you this week Umbra.  I am worried about my daughter in seattle with the corona virus, she works in a grocery store. Purell is sold out.  We old hippies just better stay in and smoke lots of antivirus pot.  I am ready to go to the store and get supplies.  
Our little Annie puppy got fixed yesterday, I feel so sorry for her.  Ok, i am going to go see what i missed.  Be strong peeps.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2020)

Ok, SA are you ok? Geez that doesn't sound good, chemicals?  MR FIST, Welcome to the ofc. Glad you finally joined us. How goes it in the south this morning? 
RE,  big super tuesday in your state. look forward to the results.  Nice to see each of you.  Hope your pups are all ok and your people too. Nice to be back.  I was way over-communicating for the last month. lol


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 3, 2020)

Mid-morning break...off the wood pile and behind mower now...Good to see ya Ms Rose...SA glad you still have finger prints!...Humidity is king here today...got a towel out.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 3, 2020)

GAA (basically industrial vinegar) burns feel and look like a really nasty sunburn but I've never yet see one do serious lasting damage on skin if rinsed off quick-ish. I'm already sporting a couple permanent battle scars from 96% sulfuric and 67% nitric, one on each b00b like Eve's paw print ink, yeah just above the top of my rubber bib overalls- awesome conversation pieces ... this is nothing lol.
It's gorgeous out today and the birds are going berserk. Birdserk? Hmmm. 
Rose it's great to see you back!


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

Rose I was worried about U some !---Lots of me time for Rose now !- U deserve it !-- Not much to read from me !- Just trying to scheme me a way up out the mudhole !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2020)

Good morning ofc, careful stinky!!!Welcome back Rose, what you gonna grow this year? Super Tuesday but I voted last week by mail and my candidate is still in the running...yep, I’m ona those California lefties...


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 3, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Morning toots! Started off the day pumping chemical process tanks and remaking them. I managed to drip glacial acetic acid off my gloves and up my sleeve. I now have a nice burn on my wrist and as a bonus, I stink like a pickle factory. Eyes are watering just hanging around with myself. Gonna go see if I can find an uncontaminated shirt. At least it wasn't the chromic acid tank,  that's a whole 'nother level of yikes.



Cuff those gloves.  You don't need to be shopping for tats to cover up scars.


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

Smoke break !
 According to Tennessee spring storms gonna be a beast !

Edit:-- The hog hunt on hold !- Bruno and Precious back home !- This Bruno's hood !- He been out accerting his dominance !- He and Precious turn they attention on the feral hogs soon enough !- He weighed in at 78 lbs last check pit bull / black lab cross and Precious a lady like 72 lbs of pure Pit Bull muscle -- They like to go into the swamp and kill **** !- They no danger to people but do U wanna take that chance ? - My 6lb Bull Mastiff jumped the doggie door again yesterday !- He and his big buddies came to see what I was doing !-
Little **** gonna get kilt if I don't get him outta here and into his own yard !-- Big dogs look at him like -- U ain't real are U ?- He wouldn't even be a Scooby snack for either of them !- He don't care !-- He a big dog !
Grow room security is out the window !-- Just running on hope now -- Hoping I don't get caught !-- I'd be happy to make it out here with some clones without going to jail !-- SOON !- I can rebuilt but not in jail !
More rain moving in !- More weed going in the pipe !


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

Fed cut rate by .05 and stock market still down another 900 points !- They was hoping for leadership from the white house but he busy ! -- playing golf !- Trying to buy Greenland and the like !- Planning Rallies !- All is well !
It's just a democrat hoax to take him down !- Everybody knows that !--
 Them people ain't really die and it's just the flu anyway --what's the big deal ?- Nothing to see here just ask  Fox news !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 3, 2020)

I boosted up the Tiger bloom from 10ml per gal. To 15ml per gal and have now stopped the grow big.
Here is a shot of BOC and CW X GDH


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome back Rose!  

Be careful SA.   You may want to see a Dr. 

Hang in there Keef.   The mudhole will become a memory soon enough.

Nice pics Gloman.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2020)

I work with 31% HCL acid. At that concentration it is a fuming acid so full face respirator anywhere around it. I wear ppe and still get a drop on me every so often. It takes about 10 seconds before it starts burning your skin. Chemical emergency showers nearby are required. I've used them a couple times


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

I had some Window Pane one time !


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2020)

But did you let it dissolve in your eye? Put it in like a contact lens, tilt your head back and 30 seconds or so, you're off to the races


----------



## novitius (Mar 3, 2020)

I got puddled once. I don't know what fancy name it had. I learned to wear shades coming through the door that night....


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

Y'all's bad !


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2020)

John Lilly was a government researcher. He would inject 1000 mg of pure LSD and spend days in a sensory deprivation tank


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

That's not for the pleasure of the trip !- That's Shaman **** !- - Try to bust concrete with your face ?--Sometimes U can get stuck with one foot on either side the curtain !- Then someone say what are U ?--- What do gonna U say ?
When I get real high I can shoot fire from my fingertips ?
Doesn't seem to be much of a market for such a skill ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 3, 2020)

Woo Hoo..very productive day...got yard cut...most of the wood stacked and covered with a tarp...bong cleaned with first hit loaded . That would have been like a holodeck with his mind providing the adventures...no telling what he bumped into there. Fine looking plants Gman...they have wonderful color.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 3, 2020)

Here's the NS X BBSL and Frank's Gift.
I SO want to snip a bud or two but I'm gonna refrain.  

HP
You're a go getter brother!  I wish I had that kind of energy!
I have tons of work to do outside.


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

Top plant look like it got some Texas in it ?- I know that plant !- I'll have it back --just have gotten around to it yet !-- Seems I'm need some FG too ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 3, 2020)

I can’t tell you it was window pane but I’ve burnt my mind on some acid once or twice...
Got together with some old musical friends today...it was a blast and we made a few tunes together as well...mid 70’s here on this election day...cheers friends!


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't get to vote this time !- I'm not a registered Democrat !-- I'm watching with interest though !-- I need to establish residency so I can vote in November!- I am not driving across Texas just to vote !- There and back would be over 12 hours behind the wheel !- I don't do that without much whinning and acting a fool !- Make me throw a hissy fit !-- It Ain't pretty !- That long a ride would wreck my neck !-
I can and will complain constantly !- I'm a sissy man !- but I'm good at it !


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

Everytime they call a projected winner in a state U post to take a toke !- not no sissy toke either !- American Samoa !-
Bloomberg !- Hit it !- Virginia -political name - Wait ! WAIT !- OK ! - NC !- Va !-- Wait this post be slow !- I quit ! This game make me too high too fast !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 3, 2020)

If your vote meant anything it would be worth the drive but honestly, it don't make 2 s***s how you vote.  They just change things around to the way they want and it don't matter what you think.    
Politician = Liar.   Every last one of them.


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

Is that how they justify Trumps lies ?- Everybody does it so it's no big deal ?-- Got to discredit elections one way or another ?- Do what the party can to stop democracy and support the King ? - political name might lose and they'll be wanting an excuse to call the election  rigged ?-


----------



## Keef (Mar 3, 2020)

Drive that far for a primary ?- No !- Nominate a stump !- I'll vote for it !


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 3, 2020)

I pushed the adjustments, the pH is in range.  The plants that went through the collapsed grow didn't like that at  all.  Curled leaves at the tips, pH lockout symptoms.  I went straight into flush with that 1.5 plant tote.

 I also ended my fast.  The .5 plant harvest had a bud that was yelling at me.  I had to obey.  Even green, it was smooth, and tasted like the best of the old days.  Two tokes were plenty.  The trichromes ended up lighter colored.  I could have gotten a little more potent, but the buzz was exquisite.  Everything I hoped for out of a Sativa leaning hybrid.

It was 4:20 in France, and worth a celebration.  03/03/2020. There is a grower's satisfaction.

Thanks everyone for the encouragement and advice.


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 4, 2020)

Hey OFC  , People going crazy over here , missus went shopping today shelves are empty , all disinfectant products gone , all long live milk and tin foods gone and NO DUNNY PAPER , me gunna have to save them big shade leaves LOL 
back to the grind , have a great day all


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 4, 2020)

You guys have a lot closer ties to china then we do over here.  If that stuff rears its head in my backwoods Dunny paper is gonna be the least of my worries!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 4, 2020)

Good Morning OFC... Sorry to hear about the panic buying in Aussie...hope it returns to normal soon QB. We keep seeing all these 100 year events...floods...virus...rain...heat...you name it. Death rate has been elevated to about 3.4% ...they broke it down to 80% recover with no help and very little distress...no telling how many have this or have had it unknowingly. Horrible tornado in Memphis..over 25 dead...they saying F3 at least......bare slabs.It has kicked in big time in Iran...27% of their Parliament has it..probably more actually...our ol buddy Kim of NK says they have none lol...he will invent the cure by Friday probably...on a white horse no doubt. We are getting T-storm booming rain with a T-nado watch...they are saying up to 4 inches. Swilling java and smoking cannabis...fine habits to have ! Peace ya'll


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Well, no virus here Yet......but ppl are doing the same here at the stores.  No purel, no ass wipe, dry goods dwindling.  lol
I think its bad, but not black plague bad.   Wash hands and avoid people and public places till it passes.
I'd gladly trade my pain for the flu at this point.   (and I HATE being sick)

I think somebody here once said they trim dry.
I was checking out the trimbag trimmer and wanted to know if anybody here has tried it?
With only 1 hand I'm always looking for a way to make the job easier and faster.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 4, 2020)

Good morning, everyone.  I'm getting spring fever.  Now if the snow would co operate and melt.

Keef, any news on your selling and buying the new digs?

  My jobs for today are to read up on trimming and curing herbs and picking up mason jars.  A humidor case that could house my guitars and herbs would be nice to eventually build.  I also want to spend some time researching how to improve my aero nute recipe to support good bacteria growth.  After getting over colds and a nasty strep skin infection, I need to resume my fitness workouts.  I'll be sore tomorrow, but a good sore.  It will be good to get back into the routine.

Have a good day.  Instead of smoke one for me, I can say smoke em if you got em.


----------



## key2life (Mar 4, 2020)

Morning OFC - Another rainy day in the Pines.  I'm growing moss, I think!

Not much to report - Jawja has it's first 2 COVID19 cases - dude went to N Italy, came home and gave it to his son.

Fascinating shenanigans happening in the primaries.  Can't make it up!

Peace out - Key's off to find the bong.  Smoke 'em... and then smoke 'em again!


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 4, 2020)

thegloman said:


> If your vote meant anything it would be worth the drive but honestly, it don't make 2 s***s how you vote.  They just change things around to the way they want and it don't matter what you think.
> Politician = Liar.   Every last one of them.


TRUTH


----------



## novitius (Mar 4, 2020)

Morning OFC!


----------



## umbra (Mar 4, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

Morning OFC-- Dragging !- Raining !-- Feeling old !- and high!
Got word they were writing up an offer on the house - haven't heard anymore -- I do need to be somewhere else !--This grow falling apart !- I don't react well to being supervised by a novice grower !-- 

Hang in there Crocket !- We All in the same boat !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2020)

Good morning all,  a pretty morning here. I have little 9 pound Annie on my lap, she was spade on Monday and will not leave me. I have never had a dog react like this. I gave her a couple of drops of tincture and that helped along with her pain meds last night. I worry. She is extra sensitive.
RE, i am not sure what i will run this year. I am pretty sure it will be Big Sur Holy Bud for the sativa. Thanks Umbra. I will need to do another pennywise/valentine for kids medicine... I really have enjoyed the sunset sherbert this year. And I had a great harvest. I might do that again. I am going to make some oil out of it now that the kids are gone. Not sure on the indica either. 
Keef, we might make it... a lot of people seem to feel the way that we do. Thank you Clyburn!  Changed the narrative.

Did i mention i am glad to have our house back? Glad to be back here too.


----------



## umbra (Mar 4, 2020)

indica, hmmm candyland or black triangle would work well


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

I bet it feels good Rose !-- I'm busy killing top shelf genetics in poison dirt !- I'm not saving them this time !-Dirt ?- If weed won't grow in this dirt I can't change that !-- There's this stuff called FFOF might work ?-- That would be too easy !--  I'm a water farmer - I got everything backed up!- but for how long I don't know ? - Get on my last nerve !
It's kinda simple - I grow the dank --get out my way and let me do what I know !


----------



## umbra (Mar 4, 2020)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC-- Dragging !- Raining !-- Feeling old !- and high!
> Got word they were writing up an offer on the house - haven't heard anymore -- I do need to be somewhere else !--This grow falling apart !- I don't react well to being supervised by a novice grower !--
> 
> Hang in there Crocket !- We All in the same boat !


I had the same issue with my son telling me how to grow


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm too old for dis **** !- I just want a safe place to grow of my own-- with a yard for my pups !-- I don't need much help once I'm set up and naturally don't like much company !-- It would be nice to be back in a house again !- Don't have to be a beach house but I'm not a real  fan of broken down travel trailer living !- It'll make a fine grow trailer though !- I got experience at a mobile home grow and the like U know ?-- I'm just feeling old and grumpy today !- Raining - face kinda puffy --stiff and sore -- probably be worse if I wasn't this high ?-- I ain't working in the rain !- I ain't like that !- I'm old !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 4, 2020)

Good morning ole folks!  Its really nice out today, I may have to work on the porch today.  Finally broke down and bought me another bong last night.  Love them things even though they make me cough my fool head off.  Lets smoke a good one


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

I will take another toke myself !- 
That house on the river still on the market !- I still ain't got paid - I still got a harem of fine girls !- My aero cloners got 34 grow holes each !- I put a cloner and a grower in this trailer and drag it to the river and wouldn't slow me down much !-- 2 bedroom house - I insulate one as veg stick a window a.c. unit in and be growing - Turn this travel trailer into a bloom as I need !-- After I go get my tools and some stuff outta storage !-- I'm not that picky!- Place don't have to be on the river but why not ?- The place looks acceptable for what I wanna do with it ? - Catch me a catfish on occassion too?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 4, 2020)

Good morning ofc...glad yer back Rose...that fishing cabin on a hill keef?


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

RE - It's up on a bluff over the river but it's a river !--Flood is always possible !- Ask Nick He lives above stream !- U watch the water!- It starts getting close U leave !- In my case maybe pulling a raggedy travel trailer ?- or 2 ?- Disasters happen there is no such thing as a safe place  - Look what happened in Tennessee yesterday ?- Tornado got bout 25 last I heard !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

So I get me some pontoons off an old pontoon boat !- I get me one them old Chevy S-10 bodies --mount the pontoons on where the tires  go - sticking out some so there is a walkway down the sides of the truck !- I would like suspension --Get one those jet boat impellers - Shoe horn one them 350 engines they like around here in under the hood -gonna need smoke stacks -- drop the drive shaft down to turn the impeller !- Put a proper steering system in !- Gonna need a.c. and a sound system !- Clean body work and metal flake purple paint ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 4, 2020)

Take the doors off so ya don’t get stuck in there...


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

U musta heard about my driving ?-- Some questions don't need to be answered ?- How fast WILL it go anyway ?-


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 4, 2020)

Fast enough!  Keef, I wouldn't trade my river view for much I'll tell ya.  If I didn't have to keep my head down it'd be perfect.


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

Had some peaceful times on the river so it would probably do me good !- I think RE described it best as a fish camp - I'm OK with that !- grow some weed- build a few things !
The peace would be healing !- I could use some healing both mind and body !- The Fed dropping interest rates should make money easier to borrow and the beach house sell quicker !- I would be stuck in the mudhole in between trying to sell a beach house when an epidemic hits ? -- 
Still a good chance all will be well but I want some place else NOW !- Patience and wait ?- I don't know what these words mean !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2020)

Snipped a small bud from CW X GDH! Out of the house of Umbra!   This one is a Keeper!
It's nowhere near ready but it's already so sticky I couldn't help myself. Nice work umbra!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2020)

Mudhole keep you away from the virus!
Secluded river house be even better!


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 4, 2020)

Mornin'/Afternoon OFC ... Sorry if it's rainy and gloomy at your place. It's another, beautiful, sunny day here in Western Colorado. I've been listening to the CDC about taking precautions to avoid COVID19. I don't get out much, but I ain't so young that I don't NEED protection. So. 
Have a great day and as Franklin said "Times of Dope will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no DOPE!" so keep growin'! have a good one


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2020)

ROTFLMAO!
I love it!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 4, 2020)

Rain!..and lots of it...1.7 inches so far...first a 20kt South wind blew everything to the North Side of the yard...storm passes...pea size hail...hard rain...then North wind takes over at 20kt and blows everything back to the South side of the yard. Reports of hen egg size hail North of here...that will put you under cover quick like. BB that was a good one but you may have to silicone that hole...I think its going to leak lol. Had to go out and dig drainage for my garden...fresh planted potatoes do not like floods.


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

Line of hard storms then the temp dropped here !- Still some off and on rain !- No hail !- Yet !- Pressure is still unstable!- I think we got more coming !
Dug 30 bushels of potatoes once with a pitchfork in the rain !- Oh so fun !-- Instead of planting them one time my little brother buried a bag of seed beans of somekind?-- It rained  he got caught !


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

My little brother was like a hero to me !-- Once when we were still children my step dad made him go mow the yard with a push mower as punishment for something after he already beat ourass !-- My little brother went and got a hammer and wore that lawnmower out !- They beat dahell out that boy and me too for no stopping him !-- We could take an asswhooping !- That lawn mower never worked again !--U can't fix that kind of broke !-- Brother and I agreed !- That was one  badass asswhooping we got but it was worth it !-- For awhile I got knocked around ever time I saw a hammer and that smile broke out on my face !- I didn't have to say anything !- Slap right up side the head !- Always had a connection to hammers after that !-
We didn't like that lawn mower much !- We had pushed it enough !
Hammers is cool !


----------



## umbra (Mar 4, 2020)

FreeWheelin' Franklin Freak I believe


----------



## key2life (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 4, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Snipped a small bud from CW X GDH! Out of the house of Umbra!   This one is a Keeper!
> It's nowhere near ready but it's already so sticky I couldn't help myself. Nice work umbra!


You and Giggy are the only ones gifted the cheech wizard x grand daddy haze. Giggy kept his as well


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

We could always go on a cruise ?- I hear tickets are real cheap ?- What's up with LA and the virus ?--
 I think I'm immune to it !-- Them blood people always be wanting my blood !- They don't want me anywhere near a bloodmobile !-- I sets off the hepatitis alarms !-- I got surface and core antigens - Means I got some kind of super immunity to hepatitis !- They want the serum out my blood !- I perfer to keep my serum in my blood!- I gave almost a gallon then one day they changed thier screening test and asked me not to come back !- Kicked out a bloodmobile ?
Been kicked out lots of places but that hurt my feelings !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 4, 2020)

Interesting times were in these days huh...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2020)

Strange days indeed!
Gotta laugh.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 4, 2020)

Hope y’all are high tonight...I am and since I was too high to finish last night...I’m finishing or hope to finish the gummies tonight...trying out some jolly rancher gelatins this time...supposed to have more flavor I’ve heard...I shoulda started earlier though...


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

I got lost making edibles more than once !- I used to make that coconut oil extract in a pan !- Too many spoons and bowls to lick !- I remember one time I was sitting on the kitchen floor !- Licking oil off my fingers- That same stuff HP puts in caps -- Had oil in my hair - stupid look on my face!- Had to find another way !- That process made me way too high !

It's a time of change !- Change whether good or bad can painful in many ways !- U have to shed what was and find a new balance ! - Cutting that anchor rope and drifting free can be a scary thing !- Just like swimming in a current U don't fight it-- U use it !-- Same with adversity !- Use the current to push U where U wanted to go anyway !-
Least that's what the Runes stones say !- The Tarot a little more to the point !- The cards say bend over and kiss your *** goodbye !-
No !-- Just kidding !-- They kinda complicated -deep and hard to follow which in itself is a reading ! - Got to be careful when U form your inquiry !- It can be overwhelming and U learn nothing !-- Take a real dumass to ask how and when will I die !- Somethings be taboo or they'll make U crazy ! -
They call this thing something like "The Asashic Record " - Standing in the middle of all that has been or will be and try to make some sense of it ?-- Good luck with that !- Pure unadulterated insanity !- Ya mind ain't big enough !-- Seeing your insignificance in the scheme of things can be humbling ! --Suddenly remembering things seen thru another set of eyes in another time ?-- Then knowing what caused the birth mark U carry ?- Too much !- 
I was dousing a map  with plumb bob and string for awhile there !-- I got a general idea but I come to realize somethings U might not want to find ?-- If U found it ?-- That would open up a whole new can of mental worms ?- Then again maybe there was something used to be mine I might want to reclaim ?- OK so something calls strongly to me and it scares me bad !--
Oh Uncle Keef got your crazy right here !- Lots and lots of crazy !-  Another toke maybe I tell U more ?


----------



## Meddakotabis (Mar 4, 2020)

Hello all,  I'm not going to talk politics or religion.  The wind is blowing and it's below freezing temperatures right now.  We're coming up on a new outdoor season for northern growers.  
What strains are you planning on running?

  Here is a list of strains for me, 5 to 7 strains. 
Big Sur Holy Weed, Purple Oaxacan phenotype.
Purple Oaxacan x Purple Nepalese 
Purple Nepalese 
Red Purps
Blood Rose Auto
Lebanese x Auto Malawi
Auto Zamaldelica 

  I use 35 and 45 gallon grow bags.  Fish emulsions, ground Icelandic kelp, worm castings,  leonardite and earthworms.  I  use rain and lake water.  I do grind up egg shells in an old blender and water them into the soil. 
  My current soil has been used for four full seasons.  Each season I add more kelp, leonardite,  worm castings and worms.  It's a very easy mix to sustain.  I do release 2,000 ladybugs every June.  Most are gone within 3 days.  Maybe 5 to 10 stay through harvest.  I see many in trees , bushes and other places throughout the season.  So they are carrying on the battle still, just in other places.

  I hope to hear what others have going on. Have a beautiful day!  Peace


----------



## umbra (Mar 4, 2020)

Kali mist x Big Sur Holy Bud
purple punch
runtz
peanut butter breath
thunder wookie
mimosa
devil's tit x apricot head
black triangle
black mamba


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 4, 2020)

I’m trying a similar outdoor grow this coming spring...in a couple of 15 gallon pots...but this will be first run in this dirt hopefully to be tended and run many times as a no till sorta thing...we’ll see how it goes...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 4, 2020)

Welcome to the OFC.  I'm pleased to say that as I was working in the grow today I saw more then one ladybug from last summer.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2020)

Saw this and had to have it.  Y'all gotta believe regardless of politics, this dude is full of hot air.
https://www.amazon.com/Steam-Boss-A...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 5, 2020)

Wow, I just bought myself ona those instant pots so now I gotta get a blowhard to go along with it...!!!
Doin a gummie dosage test now, somebodies gotta...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 5, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Supposed to hit 54* today!  If it Keeps this up I MIGHT be able to get something done outdoors!
All winter long things pile up and it takes all summer to get it knocked back down.  Hehe.

My girlz are starting to make the house smell yummy again!
Some smells in elderly peoples houses need a little cover up any way! 
Got to tend someone else's dogs today while they have surgery.  I've only met them once so I hope they don't go stupid and try to attack me.  2 pit bulls and 1 mix.    My dogs are gonna be Jealous.  Lol
Have a wonderful day my friends!
People say Nothing is impossible.....
However I do nothing every day! Lol


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 5, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Rain has stopped and a few days of Sun...hopefully. Gman you will win them over too fast...food makes friends! Welcome Medda ...nice selection you have...I have a few Purple Nep. seeds ...just not enough room or patience to grow them out properly....but I hope that changes one day. Work load is backing up so off for jobs today...if USA schools are facing closures as in Japan...I am afraid they will run me nutty over needing internet at homes for the home schooling. Umbra stated he does not want to work 7 days a week, 12 hours a day...I fit in the same category...not retired but please...no more 84 hour work weeks. That caused a flash back to working offshore...you work 84 hour weeks out there...nothing else to do...44 hours a week over time. Being on boats and the water you gain "sea legs"...when you first hit land again everything seems so fast and can make sharp turns. Enjoy your day amigo's !


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Morning OFC!- Woke up high !- Gotta quit taking so many caps !-- Make me lose my mime !-- Where my pipe ?-

Greetings new guy !- Make yourself at home ! -- I grew some weed one time but I never grew any autos!-- What I grow came from here !- I don't have seed left to anything I bought !- Waiting for seed to mature for The Mudhole Pink -- (Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus )---x--- ( The White-x- Nepal Indica )- x - BBSL !- I'm a bit Snow Lotus heavy ?
Triple Lemon 
Purple Mimosa 
Purple Haze
Purple Haze - x- BBSL
SR91 -x- ( MZR-X-BBSL)
Nurse Larry 
Black Star -x - Apricot Head
(AK-x-BBSL)-x- BBxBPU 
Bunch of Umbra's Grape crosses 
Some blueberry 
Some other stuff !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 5, 2020)

Welcome Med!
You have some fine strains there!
I have mostly OFC genetics going on.
Frank's Gift
NS X BBSL
B.O.C.
OREGON LEMONS
Cheech Wizard X Grand daddy Haze
Jock Horror X Black Jack
Super Rich 1. Hemp
All except the JH x BJ and the hemp came from OFC.  
I haven't found Any better Anywhere!
Glad you found us and we're anxious to learn more about your grow.


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

**** got wild in the mudhole last night !- I so need to be outta here !- Bruno and Precious went into the swamp to kill **** !- Nephew and them out looking for them - Whistling and calling screaming !- This ain't for me !- Can't get to bloom regularly !- This is no way to grow !- I got my harem rebuilt --I wanna be some place else now !


----------



## zigggy (Mar 5, 2020)

good morning my friends ,,,have not been around in awhile ,,,,,,,between work and the boy I have no time for myself (the boy is now 7) ive been reading some old post to catch up ,,,hey keef I see your making caps again ,,,im happy for you,,,, I just finished my latest grow,,,,still waiting for it to cure ,,,,,I have 4 critical,,,,4 kannabi ,,,,4 god berry ,,,,grow went very good from start to finish ,,no drama no problems ,,,,for my next grow I took 12 clones of the critical ,,,I was very impressed with it ,,,,anyway I have the day off so I think ill go to the beach ,,,me and two joints of millionaire guva that I had from  my last grow ,,,glad  to see everyone seems good ,,,,,ill check in again when I can ,,,till then stay safe and be well ,,,,zigggy


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Zig in the house !- U better check in more often girl friend !
Good to hear all is well !


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 5, 2020)

Good morning all.

I woke up early and went for a first run of the year. Then lifted weights.  I'm at that age that it is very much use it or lose it.  My flexibility is bad.  I need to stretch. My initial goal was to outrun the grandkids.  Hosing gramps and taking off running is a game in summer.  I at least need to make them pay a price when they do.  Tickles or a splash of water in return or something.

 I have to get some coconut oil today.  Since I only went through a partial harvest, more will be ready soon.  I'm going to cure the sugar leaves.  The question I want to answer is whether Green Dragon tastes better cured first and likewise coconut earl.


----------



## umbra (Mar 5, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Big meeting with winery today. Time for coffee


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Dax wanna ride the Dragon ?- U can't make Green Dragon taste good !- Depends on how much ethenol U evap off how concentrated the THC gets !-- but U washing with Ever Clear - there's no making it taste good !-- I'm working on the taste better part !- It involves floating a bud in a bottle of my concentrated wine for looks then adding some RSO for a kicker !- Looks pretty in a bottle but U can still taste it !
Best tasting extract in my book is Cold Pressed Unprocessed coconut oil ! -- Still got some coconut flavor !- Extract Has a toasted coconut type flavor !- If it's not strong enough U run it over another batch of decarb !- One batch should be fine !


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 5, 2020)

I have to look it up again but I ran across a recipe that a chef made.  This chef decided to make it his mission to make GD taste good.  It was a complicated mixture including cinnamon, rum, and other spices.  As I recall, the ingredients were designed to be healthy too.  I've been curious ever since.

Only slightly related, I made Thai soup for breakfast.  Lemongrass is another plant containing limomene.  I'm curious about terps but those questions will come later.  I'm not even close to ready yet.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 5, 2020)

Mornin' OFC! Sunny and s'posed to be 60 here today! Life is Grand. Construction day for me today and I hope I have the 'wherewithall' to git'r'dun. My lady friends are in week five of bloom .... and I finally bought a tent/fans/filter and today is setup day. I don't combust but I have a Volcano and today's treats are Tangie Power and Gelato ... and Sumatran Reserve(Green Mountain) so I've not set a time limit to complete the job. I figure these girls will probably need six weeks more and I've plenty of time. Might TAKE six weeks. heh

"People say Nothing is impossible.....
However I do nothing every day! Lol" that's the smartest thing I've read lately Gloman.
Have A Great Day Everyone! "Rooooooooooooll another one. Just like the other one ..."


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Morning Billy !-- 
I grow in the open -- I got some catching up to do in veg today - What a mess !- Overloaded veg got jammed by bloom !- Something gotta happen soon but I'm not sure what ?-- I got aero under control but lots of them should be in bloom !- 
 Took my pups out - I see Bruno tied up - Heard Precious barking so they back from thier killing spree and locked up !-- Nephew's truck still here wonder what's up with that ?- 
I so need to be outta here !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Well annie is going back to the vet. I think they left a scalple in there. Kidding, but she isnt actung right. 
Ziggy, wow your little boy is 7. Kind of a magical age.
You know what is good and bad, when someone sends you beautiful clones and they make the babies i have look like hell. Weird grow. So happy  for the clones. I will be taking clones when mine are sexed. I stuck a male out doors a week ago in 29 degrees...He happy. He is a cbd silver haze
 Should i make seeds since he refuses to die?


----------



## novitius (Mar 5, 2020)

Morning OFC! SHN package arrived in super fast time. Not even 3 whole days. I've got some Alien sour apple in the vault now. I think I'll pop one and save the rest. 
 Hey zigggy! I want to go to the beach too!


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## mrcane (Mar 5, 2020)

Morning O.F.C long time no see, been out in the rainforest chasing steelhead. Hiking trails are pretty muddy this time of year..
Made it back just in time to harvest my last run of Papaya...just getting started one down four to go..



Hope that you are all having a wonderful day and stay high please.....


----------



## key2life (Mar 5, 2020)

Key looking at mrcane's photo


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 5, 2020)

Good mornin old farts, me’n the wife are goin fishing today...don’t care if we’re catchin or not either...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 5, 2020)

I must have some kind of doggie juju!    I walked in to take care of this guys dogs this morning and they started to run at me.  I stopped, looked the lead dog in the eye and said STOP!   All 3 stopped looked at me and sit where they were.   Then when I sat down I got a 3 way tongue bath!   lol


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Got an offer on the house -- Waiting to sign the papers- Don't like it but I'm getting desperate !

Edit - accidentally kicked a floor jack !- toes are kinda hurting !


----------



## novitius (Mar 5, 2020)

Congrats Keef!!!


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks Nov-- but Nothing for sure till I get paid !-- Takes about a month to close !


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 5, 2020)

Good that you're moving away from your stuck place.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 5, 2020)

4:20 is brewing...smoke it if you can...Keef lets get some luck of the Irish going and close this thing..St Patty's Day!.. Mr Cane ..you do have a way with that Papaya...excellent job! Been a nice Sunny drying day here...lots of NW wind helping. 2 Strains of COVID-19 after mutating they are saying...L and S....L is the aggressive strain with 70% of the total cases.


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Look at me !


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

That was just a test pic !- That's veg !- Taking a box to bloom that's  it in the foreground ! --This is it --


----------



## umbra (Mar 5, 2020)

Winery meeting, I was uninvited at the last minute. Meeting didn't go well. Our role has been reduced by 66%. My role has been solely at the winery, and now more powerplants and refineries. Steady thing so don't care either way.


----------



## umbra (Mar 5, 2020)

Keef, glad you can post pix now.


----------



## novitius (Mar 5, 2020)

Keef said:


> Look at me !


Lookie at all that bud!!


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Nov - That's under 18/6 light !- What U think is bud on that plant in back is not !- That's a revegg- been under 24/7 or 18/6 for months !- She just grows in a fox tail like way !- After all this time she still puts out pistols!- So I put Leroy beside her and let him finish blooming !- That's the momma of The Mudhole Pink !- Bred in veg !


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

She a freak there's just no polite way to say it !- That revegg over a year old now !- Her clones grow normally !- but not her !- White Indica - x- BBSL -


----------



## novitius (Mar 5, 2020)

Ah I see. I thought you had just filled the room to flip em. I'm glad you're posting pics man! You're killin it in the Mudhole. 

I'm about to get a Alien Sour Apple wet. Big hopes after smokin MAC. 
Has anyone used Recharge? SHN gave me a little sample pack. I'm going to mix it up hree soon after pizza


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

I'll get over to bloom in awhile -- The nephew taking down some those WI clones !--That momma freak and that box in the second pink pic coming to bloom soon as there's room - I got an aero bloom box and a couple dirt plants in there now for next harvest cycle !-


----------



## novitius (Mar 5, 2020)

Keef, I'm building one of your boxes pretty soon. I'm guessing a 400gph pump should cover about 5 gallons?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 5, 2020)

I’m just playin around with my tech...posting a pic of my grow that I just captured with my phone...all while sitting on the lakeshore fishing with a beer and a doobie...


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Too cool RE !
Nov - Those are 35 gallon boxes - I use about 12 gallons of nute water in each - Fill it right up to the bottom of the spray manifold !- I use a 396 gph pump because it was the smallest I could find with a filter at the time!- Without a filter the micro sprayers get plugged up -- Need that much water to obsorb the heat from the submerged pump !


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

I didn't have nobody to tell me how big a clone should be !--PM = Purple Mimosa ( Mimosa with a double purple dojo dad )


----------



## novitius (Mar 5, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I’m just playin around with my tech...posting a pic of my grow that I just captured with my phone...all while sitting on the lakeshore fishing with a beer and a doobie...
> View attachment 259385


Do you feel the way I do with a webcam in there? Majorly more at ease? Mine made me lazy for a bit but I got back in the habit of manual inspections.



Keef said:


> Too cool RE !
> Nov - Those are 35 gallon boxes - I use about 12 gallons of nute water in each - Fill it right up to the bottom of the spray manifold !- I use a 396 gph pump because it was the smallest I could find with a filter at the time!- Without a filter the micro sprayers get plugged up -- Need that much water to obsorb the heat from the submerged pump !


HUA

I just got a small windfall. Itching to upgrade ventilation all around and add filtered intake to flower. If I sealed the tent well, like OF8 style seal, and proof the zipper would that put me at CO2 ready? I feel like I'd need more light too before the gas. But, that would have me ready, right? A couple 5# should get me through a week in a 5x5 iirc. I could exhaust into the veg tent from flower and get double the bang? My other thought was getting a live tissue culture station going. Votes? Ideas? Corrections? Hi OFC! Novi loves you!


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Black Star -x- Apricot Head !


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Aero bloom box


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

The White Indica -- (aka - The White -x- Nepal Indica from Umbra bred to my BBSL male!)


----------



## novitius (Mar 5, 2020)

Keef said:


> The White Indica -- (aka - The White -x- Nepal Indica from Umbra bred to my BBSL male!)


nom nom nom nom


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Wanted big pic !


----------



## novitius (Mar 5, 2020)

Is that in soil Keef? I like the Whites. Especially The White. What pain?


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Nov - That one is in dirt !- Rooted in aero then moved to dirt !-- It would probably do better in proper weed growing dirt !- - This cut is over a year old now !- Did some measuring and can't get another aero box and that mother plant into bloom !- Momma WI - stays in veg where she can finish my Mudhole Pink seed !--and the box gonna get bloomed !--


----------



## novitius (Mar 5, 2020)

It looks real pretty Keef. You did a dang good job in the soil water farmer!


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Don't want to start no **** but I got an honest question ?- How a bald headed man keep one them little jewish hats on ?- It would be easy if U had some hair to bobby pin it but what about bald jewish guys ?- - I think I need some them desert man dresses ?-- I could rock one ?-  I like kilts but with these bony knees that might be out my league ?
U think maybe they glue them little hats on they bald heads ?- I would !

Stoned minds wonder bout things like this !


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

So I got a moral question ?-- I already know my answer just wanted some other opinions !- There's a bridge down the road and apparently someone stole a Ninja type crotch rocket and dove it off the bridge into the brush !- broken handle bar - they took the battery and gas tank and left the rest !-- I want that engine !- Just not sure what to do with it yet or how to winch it up to the road ?-- Should I have a moral problem cause I don't ?--- Still gonna need some pontoons and an impeller !-


----------



## umbra (Mar 5, 2020)

At sea, if you salvage or raise a sunken ship, it belongs to you. It sounds like it is trash no one wanted.


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Engine seems to be good and that's all I want ! --Salvage !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 6, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....Nice looking buds you have Keef...best in East TX . 2RE that is a slick set up you have...and the plants have taken off. My current run approaches the flip and is growing nicely...got a couple pre-sexing male...so they will be thinned down some too. Another day in the sandbox here...had to look to be sure what day it is lol. This must be shake up week for employers...my ex said the Lady in charge of the Antebellum Home she works for ....been there for 18 years and was expecting to die there...was called in by the owners yesterday and dismissed. The companies I work for have been spitting out new demands this year and all of it is in their favor of course...greed is alive and well. Me....I am just glad to have a job and plenty of work to do. Enjoy your day with lots of cannabis folks!


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 6, 2020)

Good morning all.

Crotch rocket pontoon boat.  The clutch and gearing may be handy too.

It's as windy as an early March day.  I'm waiting for later to check the plants.  It's still lights out for them.  I have a WW sticking its head out of dirt and under a fluorescent.  It will get close attention until it's in its aerosprayer tub which isn't built yet.  I need a paint filter screen or two.  I have to do go after clean up on the other plant areas so this one is in isolation.  I cleaned up once but don't trust survivors to not sneak back in.  I'm spraying weekly.  Grow area #4 is the isolation ward.

 "Yes dear, I am cutting back.  I only have one new plant in. "  Truth is, I'm only supplying for one of maybe two people so the excess is for stocking up, variety and horticulture and terp learning. Limomine is my first choice, because I have a ready source and have been adding it to Thai, Asian, and Mexican and Greek foods using lemongrass.  Nature seldom isolates something that works to only one specimen.  Other terps have to come from other sources too.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 6, 2020)

It is 4:20 Pacific time.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 6, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Ya know........we have a lot of very intelligent people here.
I Really enjoy being part of the OFC family.  Thanks yall!
Lights just came on for my girlz.
Watching the buds mature is fascinating to me but it takes SO LONG!   Patients is NOT my best virtue.
NS is frosting up over the fan leaves.
CW X GDH Is frosting Everything!  
Everybody else is looking nice too but these 2 are loaded for bear!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 6, 2020)

Morning toots!
Keef yayyy you're posting pics and they are worth the long wait! 
Salvage that thing, no moral judgement here, in fact I'd judge you worse for knowingly letting a perfectly good Kawasaki engine go to waste! As someone who is now on my THIRD ninja... if you're lucky it's the 250cc 2cyl4stroke they've been making since the 80s and never dies!!! Awesome little motors. And yes get the starter and gear box and carburetor too. Pro tip,  bore out the carb jets by .0002 and it won't be as angry about ethanol gas.


----------



## Keef (Mar 6, 2020)

Morning OFC!
- It lives !-- Ugh !- Gonna be awhile before I be getting real today !-- I haven't even seen that bike yet !- Nephew and his GF were out for a walk yesterday close to sunset when they saw it !- He twist wrenches for a living so he say the engine looks good I tend to believe him -- Working on a way to drop a line down from the bridge and wench it straight up !--- We won't be able to spend a lot of time getting it up and out of there !- 
Wake and Bake !- Let's do this day !- No let's just do the Wake and Bake and cancel the day ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 6, 2020)

My ex wanted to scavenge my old ninja engine to build a leaf impeller for his landscape truck after some lady ran it over in a parking lot... I told him NOPE, fixed it to driveability, put another 40k miles on it, and years later, traded the still running carcass in towards a newer model.  One of the shop mechanics kept it as a beater and I still see it on the road sometimes. Lol what's a little water damage?


----------



## key2life (Mar 6, 2020)

Hola, OFC - Sun's out, birds are singing, and... wind's blowing?  Wind Advisory today + 18 inches of rain so far this year = somebody's pines are coming down.  Hope they ain't mine!  I'm surrounded by 'em.  Looked out the window at the bird feeders and got a surprise - Cooper's Hawk on my pool umbrella's arm.  Prolly explains some of the mourning dove feathers I've been seeing around out in the back 40.  I've inadvertently created a near-perfect hunting environment for an apex predator, planting shrubs and azaleas and putting out a lot of feeders.  Whoops!

Smoke 'em if you got 'em - I got 'em and I'm going to smoke 'em


----------



## Keef (Mar 6, 2020)

I got a defective scooter I hope to be rid of soon !-- Nephew replaced the carb but there's some flakes/black powder   fouling the jets !- Cleaned the tank /lines and replaced the filter and carb - Lasted about 4 days and I pushed it home for the last time ! --
Told the nephew wasn't any reason to let this dirt U can't grow weed in go to waste !- So he showed up last night with a variety pack of veggie seedlings !- Crook Neck Squash - cucumbers couple different tomatos and peppers !- I stuck them in veg to do something with today -- Got a month to have another box of clones ready for bloom - This is not a problem !- y'all always judge how successful a grow is by how much U get per plant !- I use a different scale !- -A box is half square yard ( or 1/2 sq. meter)-- My scale is how much  return per box !- 6 plants 18 inch tall per box is a little too crowded -- This 2 part rotation only needs 1 box per cycle --
I'm headed to a 4 part rotation with 2 boxes per group -- at the Bat Cave- Then double it to 2 --4 part rotations !- All plumbed / timers / and pumps !- -That'll be my Geriatric Grow Unit !- I like to live well - I can't do that on $1,000 monthly SS check !- Growing weed one the last skills I got left worth a dam !- Had an Early history of mass production -- Weed ?-- small mass production facility that an old cripple can run ?-- I can do that !- Love my Dank but I think MMJ may be my foot in the door when Texas go legal ?- If not I just keep to the streets ?

What up K2L ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Going to take a day off. It was 83 yesterday and my grass is almost 2 ft. Going to use weed whacker to bring it down enough to cut with the mower


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 6, 2020)

What a handsome bird. Nice shot! Wonder if it has a nest of young'uns nearby who are feasting on um... some gourmet pre shredded and half digested squab...


----------



## Keef (Mar 6, 2020)

Stay off the track to Hattie's shack-- in the back of the black bayou !-- Mudhole !- Any questions ?-- Yes that is water


----------



## Keef (Mar 6, 2020)

Forgot !
Big Thicket !- Any questions ?-- Ya really wanna chase someone like me into that ?-- Understand 12 gauge buck shot now ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2020)

Good morning ofc...sunny today but they’re saying chance of rain anytime in the next week...what does that mean?they don’t know...so I just look out my window...might gonna do some stress training this morning...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 6, 2020)

Keef all that undergrowth looks like my woods!
I'm trying to get some help to clear a lot of it so I can plant ginseng.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2020)

umbra said:


> indica, hmmm candyland or black triangle would work well


  So should i try to find those seeds? I just looked thru my seeds and didn't see any like that. Can I order them? 

Good morning all. Annie had a nic in her little hoohoo.. she is better now. phewy. 
The TN kids just called. It was nice to talk to them 2300 miles away. HA.
I think bud and i were tired, we seem to just take annie to the vet and nap this whole week. must be getting old.  She is the kind of puppy we need not to spoil, ya know? I hope you guys are all doing good. Keef, happy for the house sale.


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2020)

I have cuts. greatlakegenetics has black triangle, as it is a Bodhi strain


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2020)

Jozi’s new haircut!!!


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 6, 2020)

Just received some Blue Mystic seeds today...


----------



## novitius (Mar 6, 2020)

Afternoon OFC. Rainy and cold here. Slow motion kinda day.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 6, 2020)

Whoo Hoo!
You Go Jozi! Looking Good!

I'm starting to have a problem keeping these clones harnessed!
Gonna have to do a little pruning!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 6, 2020)

Now thats a fancy DoggieDoo!  It is raining here off an on but when it rains it pours.  I was supposed to go get a '64 Falcon today but it is too muddy with all this rain.  I'm thinking it needs a gasser front end but who knows?  Speaking of gassers, hows JoeCamel doin'?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 6, 2020)

My 1st car was a 64 ford falcon station wagon.   Even had an electric rear window! lol
It had that big bad 160ci engine in it.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 6, 2020)

Electric rear window?  Man you was stylin!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 6, 2020)

Hehe. I thought I was!!
One of the only kids in my school that bought his Own car.
Only about half had cars at all back then.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 6, 2020)

Redeyes she looks like my high school librarian. Too cute!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 6, 2020)

Afternoon farmers...super nice day here...it has dried a lot in just 2 days...saw some high ridges that farmers can plant on tomorrow. Nice Coop's hawk shot..there is a nesting pair of Red Tails out back here...couple days ago one had a kill and the other one wanted part of it..I was treated to an amazing display of aerial acrobatics...screeches and flashing talons. Even observed one making a grab on a frog...just never thought of then taking frogs. You don't wanna get lost in the LA/TX bayou...wonder where that low down Sheriff ran off too? Now that is a thicket! Saw a rare kind of stupidity today...we have the left lane law here...no driving in it unless your passing or fixing to turn...in the City it does not apply. One car insisted driving 45 mph in it till he attracted a Deputy's attention...deputy falls in behind him to run him over to the right lane...the guy will not budge....then he does the unthinkable...give the Deputy a hard brake check. Instant party lights...I fell back and let them pull over...LEO bounded out of the car as I passed...what a fool!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 6, 2020)

Hehehe!
Heck yeah......teach that deputy a lesson not to follow so close!  Hahaha!  Rotfl


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2020)

thegloman said:


> My 1st car was a 64 ford falcon station wagon.   Even had an electric rear window! lol
> It had that big bad 160ci engine in it.


Learned to drive in a 61 falcon wagon...three on the tree...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2020)

Leo prolly gonna teach him a lesson now though...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 6, 2020)

Umbra, that was some sweet tunes  you laid down on Stinky's thread!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2020)

Well I got a couple things done today...this morning I tortured a couple of pot plants...snipped & tied’m down...
This afternoon, I finished and filed my 2019 tax return...and then I got a pot roast spiced up and into the instant pot...got about 20 minutes to go on that...so now I’m just sittin here getting hungry...maybe go out for a smoke here while that roast finishes up...


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2020)

Morning OFC!-- Coming up on 3 in the AM !-- Locked up earlier with a migraine / sinus thing that had me praying and stuff !- Dry heaves almost kilt me !- Woke up beat up and worse from wear and tear but it lives !-- Having some coffee and getting my mind right !- It's good to be back among the living !- See if I can't build a most magnificent buzz out here in the dark ! -- Not up to a foot race or a fight but I'll live !- Maybe ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 7, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Nice chilly start this morning...about 38* and lite frost on the bridge likely. Still working here to catch up before the next rainmaker arrives next week....we are easing up on half a years rainfall total in under 3 months...the river should crest this week. My Sister is into those instant pots...she is loving hers...I may have to try one soon as well. No signs of panic buying in this region yet...store shelves are stocked...they call it the slow South for a reason. Off for a walk...enjoy your day !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 7, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Keef
I know how you feel brother.  I think my dogs beat me when I fall asleep.   Sure feels like it.
Dry heaves?   Yuk! Sorry bro!

My Barny has learned that he can go for a buggy ride outside every time he whines so now he's waking me up every 30 minutes to play buggy ride.
Gonna put This behaviour to bed Pronto!   
Have a wonderful day yall!


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 7, 2020)

Good morning all.

Keef, thanks for the picture of your sprayer tub internals on another person's question, yesteday.  I messed mine up.  I had a tube cutter that worked but deformed the schedule 40 ends.  I have some thinwall pipe that I'll try when it's light outside.  A  5/32 drill bit and a 10-32 tap fit for the nozzles better than the recommended size by the nozzle seller.  Thanks for the heads up on that.  My WW drank some plant steroids and will need that new home ASAP.I

Have a best possible day, everyone.  Ttyl.  Get better Keef.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 7, 2020)

Morning toots! 
It's 6am on a Saturday . I'm practicing for daylight savings time. No sleeping in this weekend... a nap is definitely happening later, but ooof that first Monday after the time change is brutal and this year I'm gonna be READY! 
-ish.

Today on the menu is the dump, take my bonus check to the mechanic and let him break the news of how much work my truck needs, and play in the garden. After the last round of repots, everything has totally blown up and the floor has vanished again. Haha grower problems! But seriously I need to pull out the portable A.C. and make sure it's functional going into warmer weather. With my co2 timer broken and no way to control heat in my current configuration, I was definitely seeing some heat stress up there. New timer went in last night but I'm pretty irritated.


----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## novitius (Mar 7, 2020)

Good morning OFC! 29* out here. I guess my area is 60" behind on snowfall. That's a lot of Lost snow. I finally picked up shelving for veg. Got one of keefs tubs. It's 27 gallons instead of 35. It was 27 or 55 and the 55 is to big to fit on the shelving.... Going to look at some clones today. If I decide to buy some I gonna have to build a quarantine room. Cardboard wrapped in b&w poly?


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 7, 2020)

Giant cardboard box (convection oven size) set upside down over a tray, with a super cheap 4" duct booster fan exhaust, can.cover the outlet with stockings, and a cheap small LED panel works well, you can cover the inside with white poly , also a good time to pest treat or put a no pest strip in the box. I share your fear of dirty clones!
Can be also used as a temporary box for pollination if you add a timer!


----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)

I just use a domed tray for quarantine at the edge of the light. kind of away from the other plants. I like the clear domes in quarantine so I can see the plants without removing the dome. It's all preference


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm back up !
- Holding my own !- I would buy a clone and quarentine it if we had weed stores !- I got some farming to I'm just not ready yet !- I finish this coffee and pipe maybe we'll talk ?


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 7, 2020)

Morning OFC. Today I'm going to top 9 plants in the tent and toss them into the SOG.


----------



## novitius (Mar 7, 2020)

I was thinking a clear dome umbra but I don't think I can make that work. Though stinky pointed out panty hose filters and that would alleviate my ventilation concerns.


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2020)

The bugs will be coming for me !- I might have bugs now !- Can't find my loop !- I'll need a preventitive routine - Worse comes to worse I can dunk my plants !- Big beautiful plants are da bomb but I tend toward more smaller plants they're just easier for me to handle and fit aero box growing better !-- I need to check my clones !- Always have a clone  in veg of what's is in bloom -- I need a new set of Nurse Larry clones !- There was a mix up and only way to straight it up is to throw  out my NL clones and take a fresh set ! - Keep everything labeled !- with a label U can read !-


----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)

labels fall off, it happens. I run so many clones of so many different strains, if I find one without a label, it gets chucked.


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2020)

Looking forward to getting my 5 gallon primary fermenters working too !-- I was working out a system that somewhat matched my 4 part bloom rotation !- Maybe 4--  5 gallon fermenters ?-- Freeze one off every 2 weeks ?- I don't know yet ?-- Depends on the yeast ?- Gonna need me one of Gloman's Fire Water Making Machines !-- Man cannot live on strong fruit wine alone ? -- Smallest wooden keg I can find is 8 gallons !-- Take more than 2 fermenters to fill one up with Blueberry Brandy ?- Then U got cherry -- Strawberry - Black Berry !- U see this getting outta control don't U ?-- I do ! -- It would be nice to have a few kegs of brandy put up for hard times !- People drinks a lot after a disaster !- Saw it after Katrina !- When Carona starts fading away - Jack Daniels might need a little help keeping up ?-- I'll do what I can !


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2020)

I told Gloman -- A homemade 60% ethenol hand sanitizer and they laughed and laughed !-- Saw a bottle of Purell on E-bay for $350 ? - Who da crazy one now ?

Edit :-- 55 gallon barrel marked " Hand Sanitizer "-?-- They wouldn't fall for that would they ?--Got to keep it around awhile !-- Take me -2 weeks for each year of aging on some good bourbon !


----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)

The breeder box . Pollen is from magnum pie x London bridge. The girls are; key lime pie, peanut butter breath, sour dubb, purple punch. Squish, runtz, wedding cake, gsc, and Devil's tit x apricot head.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2020)

Good morning all.. we have rain which is wonderful, haven't had a drop all winter. I can hear the trees making sucking noise as they drink a long cool drink. I have had hope of cleaning up this house all week, i was a tired girl. No excuse today. more coffee a sativa and we do this.  The plants in the bathroom and wondering if i am a newbie... So yesterday I missed them with water, but wait, it was vinegar water for cleaning, so i quickly sprayed just water.  So i lowered the ph a bit. LOL  i hope they will be fine, i turned off the light and they look fine this morning. 
Stay well friends.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hello OFC

I hope everyone is doing fine.  It looks like rain today.  YAY!  We need rain.  
I may get wet coming and going from my shop today..  I downsized to just 6 plants down there this year.  I will veg the clones for about a month before I go 12/12.   Last year my indoor plants got way too big and bushy.  I don't like my plants crowded.  

Enjoy this day.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 7, 2020)

Good morning old peeps...not raining but not very bright and sunny out there either...actually I haven’t even ventured out yet...didn’t get outa bed till almost 10 am...it’s Saturday I guess...I need the outside of my house painted but I’m not gonna do it...I do need to make a few small repairs before it’s painted and I may consider doing some of those...wish I had a little more energy though...well, cheers to all of you....


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 7, 2020)

Well I have the clones topped and tucked back into the tent and then converted the basement sauna into a drying room; going good so far today. Chicken for lunch - the one that's been raising hell in coop for the last couple of weeks. Not sure if I want to finish the clones in the 3x3 tent or pull them into the 4x6 room, I have a week or two to decide I guess. Hope all of you have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2020)

Nursing the tail end of a vape cartridge !- That is nice!-looking forward to a day when I can fill my own !-- Down here in Texas if they catch U with a vape cartridge U charged with possession which includes the weight of the battery !- That puts it over simple possession !-- U saw the brush around here ?- I'll take the asswhooping but U not finding that vape pen !-- I sling it that into that  brush it's gone !- Then comes the asswhooping and they gonna use resisting arrest as justification !-- These CBD cigarettes is confusing them some !- Do U still do the beat down or not ?
Biff there's never enough room -- Another light or some such piece of equipment - This growing addiction gets expensive after awhile !
Dax- Good deal on the box !-- I had described how it works but a pic can do that !- How many grow holes U gonna put in it ?-- U can clone in water alone !- I usually have the clones at different stages so I use real light nutes - They may clone faster in plain water - I put EM1 in everything !


----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)

raining here in the central valley, time for a smoke break


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 7, 2020)

Been a fine Sunny day here...got the jobs done and slipped on home and if the phone does not ring in the next 3 hours or so...I am off tomorrow. Breaking the bong out here after a yogurt break.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 7, 2020)

After forgetting about it..I have got into the NYPD...I incorrectly called it NYSD ...it has been on cure for a couple weeks now...this is some good smoke...fruity and packs a nice head to toe buzz...focus on the Ch'i strong point..I must have more of this in the future.


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 7, 2020)

Hey OFC. We're in the ER. My wife is getting worse by the day. Stopped in to check out those clones earlier and they aren't ready yet, another week or so he says. While I was coming through the door the guy was on the phone with a hospital worker a few cities over. Said they had 5 expirations just a few hours ago due to covid19 and they not reporting them.... Guy is a white coat, had no reason to lie? 
 I'm putting the family on self quarantine. I'll be the only one coming or going. If I'm wrong everybody has great ammo to roast me with. I'm tired of losing people and I'm not losing my family. I fought to hard to get here. You all be safe out there in the world. Stay 3ft from people if you can.


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2020)

Oops - Black Star -x- Apricot Head !
Breakfast !


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)

twinkle twinkle little star


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2020)

Be growing more of this !-- She gonna cure up nice !--  Complicated terps !-- I don't think the masses are ready for this !
Compliments to the Chef !


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 7, 2020)

Getting things done in record time today, must be the sunshine! Just started twelve seeds for eight spots (as if I will throw any away). Can't stand an empty grow tent!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 7, 2020)

Nov
Sorry your wife is struggeling!
By all means brother, take as much precaution as you can.
If it breaks out here I'm going to do the same.  

Keef
That's purdy!    
Looks like my hemp is going to be 1st to harvest. She's just starting to get a few cloudy trichs.  Everybody else is at least a month out.
Tomorrow I'm gonna torture these clones some more and get them ready to scrog after this harvest.  Huh!  No waiting on seeds!   Thanks for the bubble cloner idea!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 7, 2020)

Be well, Nov. Best of wishes to Mrs. Nov for a speedy recovery.


----------



## novitius (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks guys. Im pretty sure she doesn't have covid19, but, it's really scary to think that could be a reality.  
 We been here 4 hour nao. Security around here is tighter than usual. I think my paranoia is starting to run the show... It happens when I'm in a hospital or police station to long. The buzzing starts talking to me lol. 
 When I get home and get situated I've got some gardening to do. A shelf to put up. I'm really happy about the shelf. There will be a mini nursery in my 2x4 with structure. It'll get my roots up off the cold floor too. 
 What's everybody smoking on tonight?


----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)

GDP x BPU


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 7, 2020)

Sweet Cindy and spirit celadons


----------



## rubrown (Mar 7, 2020)

novitius said:


> Thanks guys. Im pretty sure she doesn't have covid19, but, it's really scary to think that could be a reality.
> We been here 4 hour nao. Security around here is tighter than usual. I think my paranoia is starting to run the show... It happens when I'm in a hospital or police station to long. The buzzing starts talking to me lol.
> When I get home and get situated I've got some gardening to do. A shelf to put up. I'm really happy about the shelf. There will be a mini nursery in my 2x4 with structure. It'll get my roots up off the cold floor too.
> What's everybody smoking on tonight?


Expert Gorilla


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2020)

Black Star -x- Apricot Head !-
 Out the house of Umbra !


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 7, 2020)

Best wishes for your wife, Nov. I'm sorry your family is going through this.

 We are making Covid19 contingency plans, too.  My son in law had a kidney transplant and is immune compromised by anti-rejection drugs.  My wife has some issues that could put her in extra risk.  We have been volunteering at the grand kids school.  The little one don't do hygiene well.  We both get exposed to anything going through.  That may have to change.  We were planning a bucket list trip to SEA.  Cost of living is cheap, we could live the modest dream if we liked it, my plan b.  That's not happening now.

If the grandkids come down with anything, they will be moving in with us.  The wife might go to their place.

I have a couple options on my clone tote.  With an extra two lids, it can be two or four hole tote or swap out the piping on the pump for a single plant tote.  Right now, I'm planning a two clone set up, staggered a few weeks apart, a two larger tote hole in veg, again staggered times, and a one hole tote in flower.  Small plants can have the net pot moved, or the lid can move.  The cloner is built except for drilling the lid.  My cheap ax netpots are odd sized.  I ordered better ones, they should be in tomorrow.  then I can size and line up the drilling.  Every time I go cheap, I end up buying twice.  Even good ones are pretty cheap.  I am happy with how the tote turned out.  I can't wait for the seedlings to be big enough to run it.  Thank you again Keef.

I always keep extra totes around.  I have our off season clothes stashed and a VEDC   It's a leftover habit from a flood.  I tricked out our van for extended camping or gtfo trips.  Totes get carried out and we can hit the road in minutes.  Stealth van living.  It makes staying in one place easier when I have the option to leave.

Raspberry cough.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 7, 2020)

Early NS X BBSL. Keefs cross!
 Early  CW X GDH. Umbras work!


----------



## Keef (Mar 7, 2020)

Some's better than none Gloman !-- I'll be doing this Carona disaster in the mudhole I guess ?-- Unprepared -no plan !- Just survive it !-- They start isolating areas I'm not so sure going mobile would be wise ?--
I'd love to make it to the river or some other place before things get too bad but I probably won't  !- Once the supply chain is back up and running things will return to a new normal fairly quickly !-Things may not peak until late summer !-
Dax- I'm happy to see someone give my boxes a shot !- I wanna see it work for U so let me know if and when U got questions !-- 
I'll be cloning and doing early veg same as I been doing then transplanting into probably 4 inch areo baskets full of baked clay balls !- Let them settle in some before moving them to bloom !


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 7, 2020)

Just a relaxing evening of puttering here. Made some peanut noodles and seaweed salad, and have been reinforcing the bottom of this cute little mini storage bench chest thing I picked up at goodwill this morning for $8. It's a little under a meter wide, 3/4" pine that's aged and beat up a bit and looks timeless. It is going in the toy hauler/mobile primitive fish camp I'm building out of an old horse trailer . Gonna make a perfect coffee table that I can stash all the phone chargers and music stuff and lanterns/oil in, as well as YAHTZEEEE!! Because that's what hens do in the woods. Get blazed, listen to music,  and shoot dice. 
My mother would be mortified. I wish i could get her to join us. She could use some Girl Time and a couple puffs just as much as the rest of us : )


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Nov:  I hope your Wife will be doing better soon.  People are not getting tested as there are not enough test kits.  I think the Government does not really want to test people.  The less people are tested the less cases of corona virus are reported.

That is a sweet find SA!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 7, 2020)

Gotta keep that floating Petri dish anchored off San Fran and do the diamond princess v. 2.0 because the Overcooked Yam in Chief doesn't want to hurt his stats.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 7, 2020)

On another note, the unrelated elephant sitting in the room, waiting patiently for a bong rip, is the formal  acknowledgement (by the Finns. Finland Finland Finland... your mounains so lofty... your treetops so taaallllll) of a 'bubble' in the crude oil extraction industry that is expected to pop within the decade. 

Brb going to stock up on K1.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 7, 2020)

Hey ofc...Nov, I wish for wellness in your house and all y’all as well...I have only rarely ventured outside today...haven’t gotten much of anything done...sometimes I just feel like...old...I’m hoping the time change will lead to that old spring feeling, even though I know winter isn’t finished with us yet...I got stuff that needs attention but I haven’t got any...
Well, enough bitchin for now...Blueberry x Miss V...lost both my [email protected] pipes...I’m down to a one hitter...g’night


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 7, 2020)

Almost forgot, I did venture into the big cabinet and do a little cutting...so I took my first coupla clones that I’m actually trying to keep for a future grow...maybe cuz these are the supposed lambsbread which I doubted, so we’ll see... if it turns out, I’ll have some clones...if not, we’ll more practice...I’m waiting for the BBxV to get a little stretch on before I cut them...very short stocky plants...so now g’night


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 7, 2020)

Gnite stoned alpaca! Happy cloning.


----------



## novitius (Mar 8, 2020)

I just dropped her off. Contrast cat scan with no findings. Assumed virus. Picking up the prescriptions now. White Strawberries was in the car stash. Now it's in the air. That's a cool chest SA. Thanks to all for the well wishes. 
 While I been resting here, waiting for the scripts, I started to want an old VW bus. There's got to be a few around here somewhere....


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 8, 2020)

We had a broken down pop top in the yard when I was a wee'un in the rather creepy misty hemlock forests of Wendell ma in the early 80s. Lil bro n I used it as a fort. 1970s Volkswagen s and Volvo all smell the same, regardless of exposure to moisture and vermin. I think it's the cushion stuffing.  Leftover roof thatch and horsehair and God knows what-all else the Europeans were trying to get rid of. Mud? Spent brewery tails? North sea beach weeds? It's a unique scent. If it were available as perfume, id still rock it .


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm questioning my faith tonight !-- Fellow who tested positive for Carona was shaking hands with everybody at the Conservative CPAC - thing they do !--They said he shook hands with political name too !--  Makes me think there may be a God after all ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 8, 2020)

Second car I owned was a 68 VW bus...loved that car but the motor/trans didn’t work well for me in mountainous driving...
After the second rebuild it went away...


----------



## novitius (Mar 8, 2020)

Sheesh, they get pricey! I could find one that'd be affordable though. New goal on the board! I've never driven nor worked on an old VW. I've never done any engine work on a VW either.... Rotary iirc? 
 They look cool, they're roomy, probably good on gas....I wonder if they can get it tho... Can we slap a turbo on there? I wonder if they designed a super charger for em. I need to know I can scoot on demand lol.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 8, 2020)

Good morning yall!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 8, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Glad Ms.Nov is home and on the mend...Reading some news today...Vlad has backed off from his partnership with OPEC...informed them Russia will not decrease oil production to support oil prices. Vlad thinks its time to punish the USA fracking industry ...by keeping the oil prices too low for production...just what we intended Vlad...made ya'll a bit PARANOID when we used those words..."energy independence"...OK...we will take $1.50 gasoline. Sorry to all the young folks with $1500.00 a month in vehicle notes...those high paying oil field jobs may thin down. $8 bucks for that chest...SA that is theft if you did not have a receipt lol....with your restoration skills it will become an heirloom...my BiL does those kind of jobs...he is good at it...went for his CCP and they could not print him...done wore them off sanding so much by hand.Off for resupply mission and intelligence gathering ( will ask lady in produce department "whats new?") Enjoy your Sunday mates!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 8, 2020)

It SHOCKS me to see just how many people sit to eat in restaurants and Never wash their hands first.   I'm about to end this going out to lunch every day thing.  My old aunt Lives for lunch time outings but this is Redickerous!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm putting my hemp plant outside during the day now.
She's getting close and I'm hoping the lower temps will trigger higher trichome production.   Real CBD soon!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 8, 2020)

Nov iirc the vw bug was available with a supercharger not sure about the bus. But the rear engine cooling system was iffy and I know a couple folks who had engine fires in their vans, and another who blew the tranny in the mountains of Vermont. Cute but high maintenance.
If I were going to buy a van to live in temporarily , it would be a Nissan NV hi top. They're beasts and I'd bet dollars to donuts they blow the Mercedes sprinters outta the water in terms of cost over time. I love Nissan gas engines. The 4.0 v6 simply cannot be killed.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 8, 2020)

My folks had a VW pop top camper bus when I was a kid.
It was Cool!  My folks.......not so much.  lol


----------



## key2life (Mar 8, 2020)

Gonna need to put an oil cooler on yer van, if you get one Nov.  I had a '72 dual carb  take a dump on me in Shamrock,TX back in early 80s on my way to new Navy duty station in Lemoore, CA.  Needless to say, no one had ever seen or worked on one in Shamrock and the nearest parts were 90 miles away.   I was deemed UA upon arrival when I finally made it to Moffett Field in the South Bay and tried to get paid.  Good times!

"Busted flat in Mountain View,
Hammered by the man....."

Morning OFC!  Sun's shining and we're smoking Chupacabra here at AIP!


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 8, 2020)

Good morning everyone.

Nov, good to hear about Mrs Nov.  Now about vans. I'm mostly immune to nostalgia so take what I say with a chunk of salt. On roadtrips, I hate getting caught behind VW vans.  They cant  keep up and don't do hills well.   Following them means speeds are erratic. The nostalgia thing keeps them at a premium price for what you get.  Replacement parts are hard to get, too.  IMO, you can do better and with less cost.

I'm a fan for newer.  When the automotive industry came out with Electronic Stability Control (ESC), vehicles became safer.  My old 2006 xB had it and ESC saved my butt a few times.  (xB toaster! I'm no  slave to fashion, as Click and Clack would say).  I still see that wheeler toaster tooling around town.  Think about something that is at least new enough to have ESC.

I want to test out my clone/seedling tote today.  My other plants are on a raised bed in a basement and need to be switched over too.  The jungle is thick.  I had to throw out my Thai basil and ghost pepper plants.  No room and I've harvested enough to get by until spring outside planting.  I really need head space and it's another month before predicted harvest time.  I need to switch those over to aero sprayers, too.

My new WW is growing like crazy in dirt.  I need better water nutrition to keep that going when I swap over to a root sprayer.  GH3 is okay, but I need to step up.

It's going to be warmer today.  Melt snow, melt.  We have rain predicted next week. Maybe then.

We are on DST already so I need to get going, I'm late.  Have a good one.


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- Tiny house living sucks after awhile !-- 
If I had outbuildings and all my **** wasn't in storage it would be tolerable ! - 
Dax - I use Botanacare nutes - cause that's what I got !- Pro- grow or bloom - and some EM1 !- 
I need to work this pipe some !-- Later !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 8, 2020)

All this VW van talk and soon as I pull into Walmart this morning...one is there...looks like he spent the night there. Is it VW's with all the windows?...they are the ones that bring high dollar...16 or 18 windows maybe?


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2020)

I got a plan !-- I pulled Tab Benoit up on you tube - Live at the Funky Bisquit in Boca Raton 2018 !-- I'm Listen/watch/smoke some swamp blues for awhile then make a plan !


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2020)

Heard the nephew banging around on stuff last night before I went to bed !- Wasn't nosy enough to go see what he was doing -- This morning I noticed an electric wench been put on the front of the 4 wheeler !-- I guess we going Ninja fishing ?-- I had suggested borrowing a tow truck-- he a wrench twister - Just drop a line off the bridge and snatch that bike up and take it home !-- 4 wheeler little more complicated but we can make it work ?


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 8, 2020)

Happy fishing!  It's admirable that people are cleaning the environment and recycling.  Hats off.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2020)

Good morning ofc, it is beautiful in the hood this morn. Bright sun, no company (lol) dogs are happy, bud and I are happy, it is all good.  A friend took me to thai for a belated birthday lunch, so good. Our son works at costco and said people are nuts about the coronavirus. Why do people stock up on TP? And water?  The store is out.  I hope the OFC stays well, and Novi, you guys get better. 
I drove a 1966 VW sedan, two-door. My big brother bought it when he was in Germany and brought it home. They didn't have that model in the US. I mountain climbed in that car... God that was fun..  My dad would kill me again if he knew.  
I hope all of us old farts stay well thru this. Smoke um, i think pot is anti viral?


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2020)

We were discussing what to do with the bike - Can't rebuild it and put it back on the road - VIN # and such ?- Don't want to go to jail for stealing a motorcycle !- We put that motor in a toy of somekind !- I voted water toy of course but what it ends up pushing who knows !- There's a welder and lots of parts and pieces to work with ?- Got to get it here 1st !- Got farming to do too !-Another toke or 2 then maybe I be real ! 
Hey Rose !- Life is good !- I'm happy for U !
I'm only smoking and taking these caps for the anti microbial effect !-- Strictly medicinal !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2020)

There's no government leadership that can be trusted to tell the truth !- The unknown scares people - This is a big unknown -- I got me some TP and a box of buck shot !- Better stay away from my TP !- and my weed too - 2nd thought ?-- just stay dahell out the mudhole wit your viruses and **** !--


----------



## novitius (Mar 8, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Nov iirc the vw bug was available with a supercharger not sure about the bus. But the rear engine cooling system was iffy and I know a couple folks who had engine fires in their vans, and another who blew the tranny in the mountains of Vermont. Cute but high maintenance.
> If I were going to buy a van to live in temporarily , it would be a Nissan NV hi top. They're beasts and I'd bet dollars to donuts they blow the Mercedes sprinters outta the water in terms of cost over time. I love Nissan gas engines. The 4.0 v6 simply cannot be killed.


Thanks for the info Stinky! I'm ok with a Nissan. I'll look into them. 
 Those old Vans and busses probably aren't the best choice for practicality. A mini van isn't going to cut it though. A sprinter would be a great frame to build but I'm not investing that deeply. 
 Thanks to everyone for their opinions and experience with the VW's!
 Nice coinkidink HP! That's about what is pictured, just more windows, yes. 
 Good luck keef, don't fall in! 
 A couple tokes of the latest LSD and I'm good already. It creeps. 
 Thank you Rose. She's going to be ok. I hope you and yours also stay well also. 
So.... Are my plants aware of DST? I feel like they aren't... I'm slightly confused about my timers now lol. To change or not to change?


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2020)

There's something I'm have to do and I'm hoping someone might be able to help figure it out -- I want to electroplate the inside of a bigass pressure cooker with copper !-- I got a general idea -- I fill the pressure cooker up with a slightly alkaline or acidic solution so a current will flow between the poles ?-- I electrically insulate the cooker and suspend a copper rod in the solution ?--  make it positive and the cooker negative - I'm just wondering  how long that would take and can I do it with a battery charger ?- Any thoughts on plating  the inside of what's not a moonshine still ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 8, 2020)

key2life said:


> I was deemed UA upon arrival when I finally made it to Moffett Field in the South Bay and tried to get paid.  Good times!
> 
> "Busted flat in Mountain View,
> Hammered by the man!



Used to work right next to moffet field in that big blue cube at the end of Matilda....it’s of course gone now, being a relic of the Cold War....


----------



## umbra (Mar 8, 2020)

Good morning OFC. My FIL had 1st VW van on east coast in late 50's. He had 5 kids at the time and drove an Alfa Romero spider, so he got the VW. He did mountain roads all the time going to Pocono raceway every years. BIL moved to Houston and was in construction and VW van was his work truck. He put the 914 2.0 motor in it. Drove it in the ground several times. Pretty sure 2022 electric VW van for sale then.
Red, doubt anyone here knows much about Moffett field. It's a NASA  site near Mountainview in Silicon Valley. I still have an id badge somewhere from working there.


----------



## umbra (Mar 8, 2020)

looks like schools are shutting down over corona in Cali. My son works for the county we live in, they are talking about a 2 week shutdown but are waiting to see what governor will do


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Good morning OFC



2RedEyes said:


> Used to work right next to moffet field in that big blue cube at the end of Matilda....it’s of course gone now, being a relic of the Cold War....



I used to work about a mile from the "Blue Cube" for a chip maker in Sunnyvale. I remember when that place was top secret and the government would deny it had anything to do with spy satellites.  ha ha


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 8, 2020)

G'Mornin'/ Afternoon OFC! Hey! Does anybody over here get high? I toked up during email reading this morning and when I opened my online bank acct to rectify, realized I was out of coffee. I got up and mashed the buttons on my Bunn MCU then went to pee. Long story short when I remembered my coffee I was nearly finished detailing the hinges on my toilet seat. SHEESH! Online session closed out, coffee nearly cold, back and fingers all cramping up .... I need to raise the temp on my Volcano and hit that again! Do any of you guys get high?


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2020)

OK so the Ninja is off the side of a railroad trestle not a road bridge -- busy railroad too !-- Quarter mile run down the tracks to get it to the truck !-- The developing plan is to pull it up out the gully and onto an old car hood -- make the mad dash to the truck pulling the bike on the car hood with the 4 wheeler ?-- I think I would be best as a look out!-- I survived my adrenaline addiction !-
Got the farming done - Mostly?-- Bloom is full !-- That mother plant may go outside !-- I'm still watching the seed develop on her !-Mature Mudhole Pink seed in a few weeks !- month at most !-- A White Indica -x- BBSL mom and dad be Snow Desiel -x- BBSL -- BBSL carry a pink trait and SD-X-BBSL I called Big Pink for a reason !-- They may not all make pink bud but most should !- - Might be a touch of Snow Lotus in it ?
If she follows the path I expect she ain't taking no prisoners !-- Pretty Pink flowers that will beat your mind like a red headed step child !--

Edit -- Billy let me hit a couple lines of that ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2020)

2 box bloom - one a month older than the other !- Not sure how many plants !


----------



## novitius (Mar 8, 2020)

I was just thumbing through HT and saw something keef might like. Dead center.... Stuffed French toast. 
Umbra, I know you got something like it lol!


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2020)

Just got it all set up and running !- Need to raise some lights but - That should be set to run about 2 weeks with no maintenance !-- 
Stuffed French Bread ?-- Oh yeah !


----------



## umbra (Mar 8, 2020)

I have face on fire og


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2020)

I live with my face on fire -- U Old Gangster ! - Feels that way sometimes anyway !- That's what happens when U try to bust a concrete floor with your face !- I do not recommend it !- These caps make it more bearable !

Edit :-- Italy has fallen !- Hospitals swamped !-
 Not real encouraging - for our future ?


----------



## novitius (Mar 8, 2020)

Did you guys see that a Chinese quarantine hotel "collapsed"?


----------



## umbra (Mar 8, 2020)

French toast = paris og x face on fire og
stuffed French toast = cookies and cream 13 x French toast


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2020)

Tasty Umbra ? -- Dam U !--  
It's the disease !- Take me 2 years to sort out what I got !- and I got pollen !-- I wish I had room to grow one of everything !


----------



## Keef (Mar 8, 2020)

They a little young yet !-



 May I present "The Mudhole Pink "


----------



## thegloman (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 9, 2020)

Strange days...I haven’t been out too much but I do go to the store and such once in a while...we deliver meals to elderly folks around town...I like to think the risk is low but what do I know and what exactly does it take...you can try but you may not be able to hide...I have a bit of musical gear arriving from China in about a week...it was shipped about a week ago...they say most coronaviruses don’t survive out of host for that long...I’m not worried even if I am gonna stick’m in my ears...
On a brighter note, I did a little more trimming today...rain most of the day and that’s my excuse for not getting $hit done I had planned...looks like rain is a possibility for several days so...I may have an excuse for my laziness...still burnin that BlueberryV...


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

RE - Think of it like this -- The virus is in a liquid - U get sneezed on and that wetness gets transferred to U then there's a good chance it will get on your hand then into an eye - mouth or nose - Then most likely  U will get the disease !- If U get it on your leg - U probably not gonna get it !- U have to get sneezed or coughed on and that wetness get in your eye nose or mouth - Then you've been exposed -- Some one sneeze on a handrail and U come shortly behind them and touch that hand rail - U won't be exposed unless U touch that hand to your nose eyes or mouth !- That's why they pushing  the thing about hand washing !
Keep your hands out your face !- If U gonna itch an eye or stick your finger in your nose or mouth wash it first !-
Don't be the one who touches a contaminated surface then sucks it off your finger ! - Eyes -mouth and nose !- That's where Carona will get into your body !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 9, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Nice warm morning here...58* and 11kt wind from SE...we are going to bump on 80* this week...that will cause the green explosion. Brent crude hit $31.00 a barrel this morning as trading opened....this will cause a financial ripple in our region as our tax base is oil heavy...local auto dealers are on a down swing all ready here. Of course it is all their fault...tax payers dollar bailed them out....we were rewarded with $80,000 pick up trucks...they should be well prepared for a slow down with their prices. New info emerges daily on the COVID-19...some even saying it did not originate in Wuhan ...if it stays in the Sinus/Throat areas not much damage...when it goes to deep part of Lungs the trouble starts...our immune system attacks healthy tissue in the process of combating the Virus and severity increases rapidly during this time. Folks under 60yo with no preexisting medical conditions have  1% death rate or less. Death rate varies for other age groups and preexisting conditions. The only thing we need to do is use the knowledge we have at hand for years in combating Viral infections...we will survive this outbreak....but the greed during unstable financial times can breed all sorts of Worldly problems. Enjoy this day folks....things will get better...they all ways do!

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...p1NZ8ClU70tz_xcv3EoQevG_PXaW2AE3sGSLQ8Es6tmN8


http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/20...nBmeXRMx8iruoQ8NUrQwIfrIq4skwzX1neBGZs--O_p_0


----------



## thegloman (Mar 9, 2020)

Good morning yall!
I wash my hands so much now I gotta use hand lotion now.  Old dry cracked calluses Hurt!  

I guess I'm done torturing these clones now.
I think they are ready to have a net thrown over them. Only problem is the Big Girls are still in the way.  lol.    Such problems.   lol


----------



## umbra (Mar 9, 2020)

Good morning OFC. I see on my schedule that going to WA state is on my plate, lol. That is not going to happen. I am high risk for death with COVID-19.


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 9, 2020)

gday fellow virus survivors  , Last night I had a smoke of what I was told when I got the seeds was Big Cheese , I have sat on my back verandah for over 30 years now have a cone and a beer every day , Last night was different I saw faces in the trees , never seen them before , tripping I thought , took photos to prove  to my self I wasn't freaken out , can see them in picture but not as real as last night , me thinks I like cheese


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 9, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Good morning yall!
> I wash my hands so much now I gotta use hand lotion now.  Old dry cracked calluses Hurt!
> 
> I guess I'm done torturing these clones now.
> I think they are ready to have a net thrown over them. Only problem is the Big Girls are still in the way.  lol.    Such problems.   lol


would not like to end up in your torture dungeon


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2020)

Ya know, when crises happen, it would be helpful to have a competent adult in charge. Can you imagine being sick on a boat and not allowed to leave the boat? ya can't go home cause the president's "numbers"?   This is crazy in the USA.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 9, 2020)

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. I see on my schedule that going to WA state is on my plate, lol. That is not going to happen. I am high risk for death with COVID-19.


I wouldn't go there either!
Even if you don't die from corona, you still get so sick you wish you could.   Not for me Thank you!


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 9, 2020)

Good morning OFC

No worry about the corona virus.  The President told us the virus was under control in the US last week.  Medal of freedom winner Rush Limbaugh said in all certainty this is just the common cold weaponized by Dems to take down the President.
No need to stress.   All is good.


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

Morning OFC !
Oil price war between Russia and OPEC --Stock market down another  1,800 at opening !-- We never lived thru something like this !---  Used to be Poor Ole Keef !- Now I'm feeling bad for U guys !-- The lyingass bad Response to the Carona belongs to political name and his lackeys !- It will be so nice to see the end of the Ignorant One and his silver spoon family !--


----------



## thegloman (Mar 9, 2020)

I dunno buddy, Just as a spectator I think you might be Very disappointed at election time.    I bet money he gets another term.


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

In 2018 there was a massive increase in people voting against the GOP and thier King -- The dems won a record number of seats winning the house back -- The Democratic primary had even higher numbers coming out to vote !-- In a primary ?-- Everyone who is not part of Trumps "base" is motivated to vote against this incompetent fool and those who support him !- Mitch gonna lose his job too !- Bush had Katrina - political name will be remembered with disgust for his non response to Carona and his basic inhumanity !

Edit :-- Putin got his work cut out trying to cheat to get this loser reelected - GOP doing thier best to suppress the vote of people of color who would most likely vote democratic but together I don't think it will be enough !-- What most likely will happen is he will lose the election and cry foul saying the election was rigged against him !- He will refuse to leave office and allhell will break loose ! -- If his base is able to maintain control America becomes a monarchy with a King !-- We'll fight in the streets to stop that !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 9, 2020)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC !
> Oil price war between Russia and OPEC --Stock market down another  1,800 at opening !-- We never lived thru something like this !---  Used to be Poor Ole Keef !- Now I'm feeling bad for U guys !-- The lyingass bad Response to the Carona belongs to political name and his lackeys !- It will be so nice to see the end of the Ignorant One and his silver spoon family !--



Lol
Don't count your chickens before they hatch my friend.
He just Might serve a second term.


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

Was having problem posting a pic


----------



## thegloman (Mar 9, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 9, 2020)

There may be 1or 2 of us that remember this:


Subject:  September 29, 1959- I REMEMBERED.

A message from Russia’sKhruschev for future generation
A bit of prophetic history that is scary in its accuracy.

A sobering reminder.

Almost exactly sixty years ago since Russia ’s Khrushchev delivered his message to the UN … his prediction for America . TV coverage of him banging his shoe on the podium. At that time, the word ‘communism’ was feared throughout our nation. Now here is some food for thought, if it does not make us choke! Do you remember September 29, 1959?

THIS WAS HIS ENTIRE QUOTE:

"Your children's children will live under communism, You Americans are so gullible. No, you won't accept communism outright; but we will keep feeding you small doses of socialism until you will finally wake up and find you already have Communism. We will not have to fight you; We will so weaken your economy, until you will fall like overripe fruit into our hands." "The democracy will cease to exist when you take away from those who are willing to work and give to those who would not."

Remember, socialism leads to Communism So, how do you create a Socialistic State ?

There are 8 levels of control. Read the following recipe:

1) Healthcare - Control healthcare and you control the people.

2) Poverty - Increase the poverty level as high as possible, poor people are easier to control and will not fight back if you are providing everything for them.

3) Debt - Increase the debt to an unsustainable level. That way you are able to increase taxes, and this will produce more poverty.

4) Gun Control - Remove the ability to defend themselves from the Government That way you are able to create a police state.

5) Welfare - Take control of every aspect (food, housing, income) of their lives because that will make them fully dependent on the government.

6) Education - Take control of what people read and listen to and take control of what children learn in school.

7) Religion - Remove the belief in God from the Government and schools because the people need to believe in ONLY the government knowing what is best for the people.

8) Class Warfare - Divide the people into the wealthy and the poor. Eliminate the middle class. This will cause more discontent and it will be easier to tax the wealthy with the support of the poor.

This should be a wake up call to every U.S. Citizen (Citizen being a key word), as we are seeing this take place right now, today!

Answer this question honestly. Is this not the current Democrat agenda???

It's YOUR America - You decide what you want for yourself and your loved ones - and then act accordingly.


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

We have more to fear from this homegrown rot than we do from Russia - You're right !- Putin used political name to split America and divide us even more !- It was an admirable scam and even though he lost the popular vote-- Team Putin /political name pulled it off !-- U can tick off that list the things political name has done to destroy American institutions !- 
"Enemy of the People" is a Nazi term !-  He goes right after the press in an attempt to shut it down and consolidate power !-  Fox news has done a great disservice to America - Spreading his lies to a gullible base !-- A base that has shrank since he lost the popular vote but won the electoral college !- How U win when your support keeps slipping and opposition rising ?-- U have to cheat !- political name has every intention of doing whatever it takes to stay in power !-- He must be stopped !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

I do grow'm small don't I ?-- Got more head room now !-- Look out !


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

Raining in da dam mudhole again !--


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 9, 2020)

Mornin'/afternoon OFC! Day 36 of bloom over here and the term 'sensimillia' no longer applies. Not all but most of the now yellowing and sticky buds are developing seeds. As Chester A. Reilly frequently espoused, "What a revoltin' development!". First grow and left the guys with the gals a lil' too long. C'est l'amour. Non? Also .. I could not care less. At 68 .... I'm going to have my first ever harvest of ..(gulp) HOMEGROWN! I've learned a bunch (thanks!) and am now germinating my first store-bought beans for the next run. I'm going to have fun with this for the rest of my life - and I'm feeling so well I just bought a big bunch of green bananas! 
All this talk about deadly, evolving, virii and the world panic over the price of oil has me a bit wistful for the old days when all we had to worry about was learning to 'duck and cover' properly. I'm too old (and too stoned) to panic about anything these days. Enjoy Life Ya'll and Thanks For Being Ya'll!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 9, 2020)

Duck and cover!
I remember the drills in grade school. Duck under the desk and cover your head and keep your eyes closed.  Lol


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

Billy -It do get under your skin don't it ?--- I don't have anything left that I bought the seed for !- 1st time I bred was a little like U just did -- A boy got loose !- I knew who the dad was and of course who the moms were !- Then that BBSL male was the only BBSL seed that came up !- I was about to kill him when they told me the Black Berry Snow Lotus male "bring the fire" -- I felt like I had fire but what dahell ?-- I lined up about a dozen little midget girls and turnt him loose on them !- I'm still trying to sort that mess out !- Turned out well --Waldo my BBSL male upgraded everything !-

Looking forward to getting my fermenters working again !--I ferment in the grow room for extra CO2 - That's my story and I'm sticking to it !-- On the look out for the parts and pieces to put together a little stove top still like the Gloman got !- Strictly for making RSO !- OK !- maybe just a little sipping whiskey ?- I don't drink anymore but I got hooked on the process - same way weed got me !


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 9, 2020)

Keef said:


> Billy -It do get under your skin don't it ?--- I don't have anything left that I bought the seed for !- 1st time I bred was a little like U just did -- A boy got loose !- I knew who the dad was and of course who the moms were !- Then that BBSL male was the only BBSL seed that came up !- I was about to kill him when they told me the Black Berry Snow Lotus male "bring the fire" -- I felt like I had fire but what dahell ?-- I lined up about a dozen little midget girls and turnt him loose on them !- I'm still trying to sort that mess out !- Turned out well --Waldo my BBSL male upgraded everything !-
> Looking forward to getting my fermenters working again !
> I ferment in the grow room for extra CO2 - That's my story and I'm sticking to it !-- On the look out for the parts and pieces to put ggogether a little stove top still like the Gloman got !- Strictly for making RSO !- OK !- maybe just a little sipping whiskey - I don't drink anymore but I got hooked on the process - same way weed got me !


 
Yeah.. S'like when you guys run off the RECIPE for not only French Toast but STUFFED French Toast. I'm just getting used to all the different FLAVORS, too. This is going to be fun and interesting. and I've bound myself to staying within Colorado laws so I can RELAX, too. I learned about RSO from you guys talking(and google after) and plan a CBD grow for me and my old, also aching, buddies. Oh yeah.


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm a sick man ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

I miss fermenting !


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 9, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Duck and cover!
> I remember the drills in grade school. Duck under the desk and cover your head and keep your eyes closed.  Lol


YO, glo. I left the Redneck belt almost a year ago (the 615) for higher ground here to Colorady. I was an Army brat and we lived in Germany while my dad was stationed there. We really WERE ducking and covering there in '62. Ahhh ... good times.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 9, 2020)

Keef said:


> View attachment 259504
> I'm a sick man ?


 
Looks like my DAD'S closet!  "That little old wine maker ..." lol


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

Then your dad would like this Billy !- That's not really wine anymore !- I put a 5 gallon bucket of wine in the freezer overnight !- Freeze off about half as water ice !- concentrating the alcohol !- I can hit 100 proof if I want but it's hard to get the flavor right !- I usually end up at about 50-60 proof !-- 
Eventually You'll make some RSO -- While the alcohol is evaporating you'll remember talk of Green Dragon -- Beware the Green Dragon !-- Cannacaps and coconut oil extract gonna really help your aches and pains- I eat more weed than I smoke and don't go without but dam it's good medicine !- I have a dose of caps with my morning coffee !


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 9, 2020)

I better not tell him about that process, Keef. He's 91 and in rehab getting ready to leave the hospital. He lives by himself in SC and has worried the britches off my brother-in-law about checking on his closet 'honeys'. If tell him about that he'll have a stroke trying to get home and drop some buckets of his own! He doesn't even drink except for the tasting. But the people he gives that stuff away to? They LOVE that rascal.  heh
                Green Dragon, my mouth is already watering. I remember reading about someone cleaning out old coconut oil extract containers and checking into Club La-La-Land while licking his fingers. I wanna try THAT for sure! heh. lots to learn and all the time in the world ... Life Is Grand
ps I've always been kind of a 'sucker' too, y'know? There isn't a ... "Green Persimmon" strain or a " Snipe" variety, is there? I've become more cautious in my older years.


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

Too high is a real place !-- Don't get that coconut oil in your eyes!- liquid fire !-

Cuz life would be grand if Texas would stop hunting growers for sport !- They cramping my style !


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 9, 2020)

"Too high is a real place" will be my favorite saying for the next little bit. I just sent a bag of bagseed to a buddy in Tejas. He has an indoor grow going on and privacy fence bed prepped and ready. Great weather for outdoor grow of  everything! there. He also has the real reason for paranoia. Won't be long. There's no denying fact any longer. Even in this divided country.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 9, 2020)

What?  No mention of dragon piss?
Green dragon is nice........but if you Really want to "touch the sky"  Dragon Piss is a Teacher.


----------



## novitius (Mar 9, 2020)

Afternoon OFC. It's like 60*! Nice breeze and somewhat overcast. I guess I'm not really going to lock everybody down.... I will if we need to and I've done the extra shopping to support us for another month if something does go down. I am worried about that phone call I over heard though. Led me to thinking that maybe it's not the flu wreaking havoc this year. Maybe it's a covid and they staying silent on that for damage control in the public eye?
 Gman- first, nice pics! Thanks! I'm going to be going the same route on veg for a run and see how I do. Second, I know that speech. I was taught that when I was young. Cold war era baby and all... Third, where are our Citizens? How do we gather and coordinate?

I was in the middle of all that earlier and got distracted. 3 confirmed cases now reported in my county with 5 more waiting test results....I guess I am locking the hatch.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 9, 2020)

thegloman said:


> What?  No mention of dragon piss?
> Green dragon is nice........but if you Really want to "touch the sky"  Dragon Piss is a Teacher.



I'm an old Trippy Hippie and the Sky's where I wanna be, Lucy! and with Diamonds. So let there be DP! And PANK ... marwanner flowers! I wanna see that! UH! and when I reach all these milestones I hope you guys ain't too burnt out by then to adVIZE ... a fella what not to get on his clothes and the furniture. and shizz ..


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

The reason the numbers of Carona are so low in the US is because we not testing much !- Numbers gonna blow up when they start !--
Pank bud ?-- Yep Billy seen it with my own eyes !-- Got a most beautiful purple too !- Purple Haze all in my mind !- Then I bred her to my BBSL !- Nice soft purple mind mower ! --
Is your friend anywhere near southeast Texas ?--


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 9, 2020)

Denton


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

Tell him to claim it's hemp !-- They have a tough time right now with testing !- Hemp's legal with the proper paperwork !- Gonna be a lot of it planted this year !- U can't tell marijuana from hemp until it's in bloom !-- People smoking these CBD cigarettes !- So even the smell of burning weed won't nessassaily get U busted !- It's quickly becoming the wild wild west !- Some cities will let U go with a warming - another might give U a ticket -- a third might throw yoass in jail after the customary beat down for resisting arrest !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

4:20 practice !- U wanna do it right U gotta practice !


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

Biggest one day drop in the history of the Dow Jones exchange !--Down about 2,000 points !- Remember that 401k U used to have ?-- Approval of the  Government's ( political name's ) reponse  to the Carona is 41 % !- Same 41 % that make up his base I guess ? -- Approval right down there with the other one term presidents like Carter and Papa Bush ! -- Except Bozo not gonna accept the will of the people !-- 
Ressession - depression - don't matter what U call it !- We haven't seen this before !-- Sounds bad but I plan to use the chaos to improve my lot in life !-- Sometimes U can't get there from here !- Then things get shook up and maybe There's a new path open !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 9, 2020)

Afternoon Smokers....Kinda nice being on the same time as the rest of the world..I had never changed time back in the fall...I will just stay on DST from here on I guess. 4:20 pm. round 1...I do the 4:20 am. too...I do not want Keef getting in more practice than I do. I am into the Green Crack today... it keeps you hopping...nice daytime buzz. Smoke it anyway you can !


----------



## umbra (Mar 9, 2020)

Long day. Home and time for a smoke break. Sour dubb on the menu.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2020)

I like green crack too HP. I am puffing on some space queen. It is a lovely sativa side hybrid.  Our TN girl just called, she is so funny, she was on a bus with her work peeps and they were talking about her being from Washington state and she probably had the coronavirus. I said, did you tell them that was 200 miles from you? She said no I just coughed on them.  LOL, that's my southern girl.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 9, 2020)

Keef said:


> Biggest one day drop in the history of the Dow Jones exchange !--Down about 2,000 points !- Remember that 401k U used to have ?-- Approval of the  Government's ( political name's ) reponse  to the Carona is 41 % !- Same 41 % that make up his base I guess ? -- Approval right down there with the other one term presidents like Carter and Papa Bush ! -- Except Bozo not gonna accept the will of the people !--
> Ressession - depression - don't matter what U call it !- We haven't seen this before !-- Sounds bad but I plan to use the chaos to improve my lot in life !-- Sometimes U can't get there from here !- Then things get shook up and maybe There's a new path open !



"Nothing to see here! Only 10 dead? Dahmer ATE more people than that!" our President was not heard to say ...


----------



## umbra (Mar 9, 2020)

After the gloom and doom talk, checked my 401K.  I'm ok. My experience, when the market tanks … buy, buy, buy


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 9, 2020)

good afternoon old stoners...I’m beat...a friend of the wife was cleaning out a hoarders house after she passed so my wife volunteered us...holy crap, that’s a lotta crap...you know those little return address labels you get in the mail hopefully for a donation to some cause or such...there were boxes and boxes of them, and I’ve never seen so many books, coulda been a library and all old and falling apart...and all manner of disgusting trash...it was gross...we done now....purple haze this afternoon and then dinner at our sons house, yay, they are both fantastic cooks!!!dont know where they learned that...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 9, 2020)

I’m retired, my 401k is moved to a retirement account that has less risk as I’m too old make up any losses...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2020)

Cleaning out a hoarder's house is really hard. I helped once and it was nuts. Yes, a great day for the stock market and virus. It was a beautiful cold day here. so nice to have the house to just us and 3 dogs and one cat.  Hope you all are stoned adequately and will all sleep well tonight.


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

Still Raining in the mudhole !-- I'm still nursing a buzz !-
Face ain't real happy about the weather but I'm be OK !- I'm on the pill!-- Still it's been a dreary day in the mudhole !-
Glad your savings are OK !-- I'd keep an eye on it !- It's not like we've hit bottom things will get better !- We ain't even near to  the bottom yet !- Italy quarantined the whole country !-
Soon as the testing commences here we in for a rude awakening ! -- Cruise ships and nursing homes is not a place to be !- Go to the political name Rallies though !---- He said it's safe !--Y'all have a good time !- Shake lots of hands !- Do some hugging !- Don't need no mask !- It's just another Democrat hoax !- Pass that bottle around !-- Good times for all !-


----------



## umbra (Mar 9, 2020)

political name could die.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 9, 2020)

Upper 60s here, raked out some garden beds and sat on the back porch just looking out over my mosquito infested swamp thinking about where were all going to be in a month. I'm putting in zucchini this year. I'm not even a zucchini fan but large harvests of large veggies for the summer are starting to look good. I fear food prices, especially produce, are going to be high even as the pandemic recedes. Between labor shortages and wild fluctuations in the price of crude, ...d4mn I'm happy to be a confident gardener right about meow.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 9, 2020)

umbra said:


> political name could die.


He wouldn't admit that he was dead.
"I'm just pining for the fijords!!! Great people in the fijords! Did you know they rake the forests there?"


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2020)

I got tomatoes - squash - zucchini- peppers and cucumbers !- Can't grow weed in that dirt so veggies it is !- Transportation gonna be affected - may be lots of shortage !
I need basil - oregano-- thyme - green onions-- Trust this government ?-- I'm brain damaged not crazy !-- Bring it on and let's get to it so we can find a new normal that doesn't included Republican rule !-- They've shown where thier alliegnce lies and it's not with American democracy !
The big bad socialists are coming !- That's supposed to scare people into the GOP camp ?- Only the gullible and  uneducated would fall for that con !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 9, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Hope you all are stoned adequately and will all sleep well tonight.


Givin it my best shot tonight Rose!!!


----------



## umbra (Mar 9, 2020)

I got weeds, palm trees, and saga palms


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi all

I am home from a busy day.  I had to water a WW in the dark.  It was past light curfew for the hen weed. I've been trying out the clone/seedling sprayer.  I deliberately didn't clean out the pipes before running it to see how plugs would affect watering roots. Coverage was poor. I'm doubling the spray nozzles tomorrow.  On the plus side, the filters ahead of the pump are working and the reservoir temps are what I want too.  Aero might work after all!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 10, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Got a bit of lite rain this morning...62* heading to 75* or so...comfortable temps if we could just get rid of the rain. Dropped 2019 taxes off to tax Lady....she keeps me out of trouble! I am starting all sort of veggies...just good food for me...try some of the green egg zucchini SA...such a wonderful nutty rich flavor. I am dropping green/yellow squash...3 variety's of tomatoes...2 variety's of cucumbers...egg plants...white and purple.....romaine lettuce...cabbage...and a few more items as it warms....beans and other broad leaf plants. I have a couple cabbage ready now in the green house and the Red Irish potatoes planted. While our produce is second to none on this nation....NOTHING beats home grown...of course ya'll know this being cannabis and veggie gardeners. I all so like to plant a row of wild flower and sun flowers for the humming birds and critters that dine in my garden. Squirrels tore up some squash last year...I am waiting on him this year or he's waiting on me! Off for a walk...enjoy your day amigo's!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 10, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> He wouldn't admit that he was dead.
> "I'm just pining for the fijords!!! Great people in the fijords! Did you know they rake the forests there?"


Not to mention they are smart enuff to prevent their homes from being more kindling.   Live in pines you better have enuff good sense to rake.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 10, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Well my clones must have liked all the abuse! This morning they are All reaching for the lights.  I figured they would shock and slow down for a while.   Gonna have to come up with a different plan.  Don't want to reclone cuz it will take too long to have them ready for next grow. 
Gonna build the scrog net today.
5 x 8 with my best 3 plants.
I'm gonna move my lights around too and put the small 1000w in the middle with the 1500w on the open end and the 1200w on the closed in end.  I Think Ill get better coverage that way.
May your day be bright and your grass be green!   Enjoy this day yall!


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 10, 2020)

Keef said:


> In 2018 there was a massive increase in people voting against the GOP and thier King -- The dems won a record number of seats winning the house back -- The Democratic primary had even higher numbers coming out to vote !-- In a primary ?-- Everyone who is not part of Trumps "base" is motivated to vote against this incompetent fool and those who support him !- Mitch gonna lose his job too !- Bush had Katrina - political name will be remembered with disgust for his non response to Carona and his basic inhumanity ![/Q
> 
> Republican primaries have been turning out voters in historically high numbers for an incumbent. Don't think there's much question about the results.


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

Morning OFC  !

I'm not really much of a raker-- I do better as a hoer !


----------



## umbra (Mar 10, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## thegloman (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2020)

Cool pipes you guys. love me some coca cola stuff. Good morning. HP, i put your zucchini on my shopping list. Thanks for the recommendation. 
So.. I was just born for isolation, as long as bud is here too. I never wanted to go to work all those years, i love staying home. Bud has been doing all the food shopping since he retired.  
The federal government dropped the ball, up to the states to get these people tested.  I worry about both our kids in the grocery business, one at costco. one in King County the epicenter of coronavirus. They are young and pretty healthy. 
I think this has been a stoned ramble you guys, sorry. Stream of consciousness. Stay well.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 10, 2020)

morning all,day off today checking all the media crazies scaring everyone with coronavirus threat....time to hunker down and hit the pipe....I'm good with all the stuff I need to get by, I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

No Church !- No Concerts !-No Cruises -No Sporting Events! - No public transportation of any kind --  No Large gatherings !-- Social distancing !-- Stay dahell away from the hospital E.R. !-- 

These things alone are enough to cripple a nation !


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

Switch up !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 10, 2020)

Ill die before I miss church!
Everybody has to choose their own fights but I need God to help with mine.


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

It affects the elderly more severe - most the ones dying were older and compromised -- So U willing to bring it home to your aunt ?- Because church would be an excellent way to transfer the virus throughout the community !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 10, 2020)

She's there too.


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

The nephew went to the ER last night with an abcessed tooth !-- They gave him an antibiotic and Advil for pain !-- Pain is something I know a little about !-- 2 caps would be a nice recreational dose of cannacaps for him  !- I made him take 4 !-- I can put him down for some rest !- He be out soon !


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

New Rochelle, New York be the 1st "containment zone" in the US !- That may be coming to your town soon !-- Road blocks and all !- How long U think they can go without supplies ?-


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

4:20 !- Somewhere ?-- The rest of U need the practice !--
Can't let HP get better at the 4:20 than me !- I'm doing bong  practice !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 10, 2020)

4:20....heck yeah..I am on it...been half past Spring and a quarter till Summer here today...was 85* under the carport ..about 75* air temp 83% RH...bees, butterflies and what not are buzzing...the great pollen bomb is on as well. Wet tilled in gardens to help dry them up for more planting...filled 22 more cups for garden veggies and added amendments to a bale of p. mix. Even got smart and fixed a bowl of tuna salad this morning...and cuc's/tomatos in vinaigrette...no cooking tonight!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 10, 2020)

I cheeted!  Started at 4:10 and still going!


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

I don't like to call it cheating !-- I perfer the term --
 " Manipulated the Rules"-


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 10, 2020)

Or it's close 'nuff....  Fashionably early?

I got the aero sprayer running and transplanted the WW seedling to aero spray. 

350 ppm, (tap water is 100 ppm) on 15 0n 15 off timer
Bubbler, just in case.
6.0 pH
69° f water
Fluorescent light bulbs 24/0 until I get another timer in.

Did I miss anything


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

Dax -- I run my bubbler in the box 24/7 - Move some fresh room  air thru the boxes so the air doesn't get stale around the roots ! -- Some EM1 ?-- Other than that U should be rocking and rolling !-- Hope U put enough holes in the box lid ?- - U can't have too many clones !-- Weed growing disease ?- It's a sickness we all got !- Never enough room ?- I need some of that ?-- There's this new variety ?- It never ends !


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 10, 2020)

Keef said:


> Dax -- I run my bubbler in the box 24/7 - Move some fresh room  air thru the boxes so the air doesn't get stale around the roots ! -- Some EM1 ?-- Other than that U should be rocking and rolling !-- Hope U put enough holes in the box lid ?- - U can't have too many clones !-- Weed growing disease ?- It's a sickness we all got !- Never enough room ?- I need some of that ?-- There's this new variety ?- It never ends !


 

It didn't take long to change.  I found a continuous timer.

Sprayer. 55 min off / 5 min on. I don't want to dry it out nor drown it.I

Bubbler 24/0

Light 20/4

One hole but room for 3 more.  (On the tiny tote.)

I had hydroguard on hand which is one beneficial bacteria.  EM1 later. HG3 again, it's on hand.

I may be pushing it, two cotyln leaves and two true leaves.


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

I use 15 on 15 off  for my water pumps because that's the way the cheap timers work - in 15 minute intervals - Never had a problem - 50 minutes a long time ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

Somebody need to haul some water tommorrow!- Not it !-- Yes I am !-- I got a water hose that will reach - Still need to haul /drag 2 boxes with about 12-15 gallons of water in each !-- Dump them --rinse and refill !-- Ran a little long without changing my res .-- Gonna have to mistreat them some !-- I need a box of 6 plants bloom ready in one month !- I could have them ready tommorrow !-- I don't want them thriving too much yet !- I got next month's group and the group after it ahead of where they should be !- and a mess of clones at different stages !- but the routine is coming together !- What do I need now to have it ready when ?-- Rough estimate - harvest 5 and 1/2 months after taking a fresh cut ?-- So U have to plan 5 1/2 months in advance !- Hurts my crippled mind sometimes ! -- I'll have the girls harnessed and running soon !- Cream rises !-
When Texas finally roll over ?- I'll be driving a team of fire snorting Texas born and bred monsters up out the belly of the prohibition beast !--Screaming -- Here's your finger Beeches !--
Bring in the best U got and let's throw down ?- Long as it didn't come from the OFC --I'm out class U !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 10, 2020)

More cutting and torturing today but I think we’re good for now...gonna get some colas spread around and let’m go for a bit then flip...jus playin games is all...


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

RE -- That'll work !- I can see it now -- plant in the middle of the fence with a limb reaching to each end of the yard !

- I got me about a dozen mature Mudhole Pink seed in the seed box !- There'll be more !- I just feel better having them in the box !
I bred the mom - I bred the dad - and I bred the Pink and it'll be something to be proud of !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

It looks as if the die has been cast ?--
 political name --versus --Ole 41% political name ?
Respect to Bernie !--but it's over !-- 
Time to go elephant hunting now !
All up and down the ticket !


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 10, 2020)

Keef said:


> I use 15 on 15 off for my water pumps because that's the way the cheap timers work - in 15 minute intervals - Never had a problem - 50 minutes a long time ?



I looked up others and dialed it back to 6 min off/ 2 min on.  That's a small plant and can dry out in a shorter time so I'm starting with short times.


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

That'll work Dax !-- Using the kind of timers I use it has to be in 15 minute intervals !- So I've never been able to play around much with spray times !- I just go around the timer putting every other tab up so it just makes a continuous loop -- I don't even match it to a clock !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2020)

I use these biofoam blocks to start seed - When the sprout  is long  enough to reach thru a foam collar I gently remove as much of the biofoam as I can -- place the sprout in a neoprene collar and an aero basket and drop it into a grow hole !-- Just make sure they don't have a hard stream of water hitting them !- Just turn the pump on and remove the basket and see how the spray is hitting that particular spot !-- I'm in the process of changing to those 360 degrees sprayers - The others can spray pretty hard at times !- The basket will mostly protect the plant from that !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2020)

These are my seed starting cubes !- drop a seed in a hole --water and place under a dome on a seed starting mat with some extra water for the cubes to obsorb !-- I like them because I can cut off the desired # of blocks - usually 6 - 2 rows of 3 -- I can put one label on each group and each gets it's own label when it gets to an aero basket !- 6 seed almost always gets me my girl from that variety 


 !- I got 14 girls - took a few seed ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2020)

Cruises ?-- Let's get on a boat and ride around eating **** !- Mane I can do that on dry land !- Them cruise ships look like rat traps to me !- U ain't getting off less they let U off !-- or U jump ?- Or somebody push U off ?
Just a floating hotel with an all U can eat bar open 24/7 !-Lots of liqour too !- Why we gotta get on a boat to pass a good time like that ?- After this Carona thing ?- Naw to the Naw -naw -naw on a cruise for me !-- Being a dam hermit don't sound so strange now does it  ?- U don't need to be coming around the pot farm anyway !-- I been practicing this thing for a ling time and just found out what it was called !- Social Isolation !

I used to tell them at work -- I have to work with U but I don't have to party with U !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 11, 2020)

Good morning yall!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 11, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...got off with very little rain yesterday...hoping for the same today. Cruise ships...not on my to do list...I see a big ol terrorist target with 8 thousand targets on board and no antiaircraft systems! Not to mention the perfect environment to spread disease...and lets all hope the Navy has the means to keep it out of our ship's and sub's...their closed ventilation systems would be a nightmare. Aircraft Carriers have 5000 plus crew members... 25 to 30 hospital beds...nuff said. political name picked 81% of a low turn out vote here in MS. Distillers....44 reported dead in Iran this week from poison bootleg whiskey...alcohol is illegal in most Muslim countries if not all of them. A rumor started that alcohol can prevent/cure COVID-19....so apparently some got greedy and sold the head...even covered its off color by using bleach in it. I am no distiller so maybe the whole batch was bad...thoughts?? Off for a walk...Peace ya'll


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 11, 2020)

I went on a cruise for a destination wedding many years ago.  The trip out was meal after meal of time dining and lazing around.  I hated it.  The trip back skirted a hurricane.  We spent the entire night walking on deck watching the waves.  Feeling a massive ship crest a gigantic wave and slide down the trough before the next wave started left me with an awe of the power of nature that I never forgot.

Worth every penny, but I satisfied any need to go out on an ocean with a bunch of other people.

Our city's St Patrick Day's parade is cancelled because of Covid-19.  It is sinking in how much we are going to be affected.  Some of my fam is especially high risk.  I worry for them and the effect on their families if something happens to them.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 11, 2020)

I'd be willing to distill up a barrel full if they'd drink it!
It isn't right to group them ALL as terrorists but you can't tell one from another and they won't police themselves.  I say kill em all and let God sort them out!
That's what they want for us too!


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2020)

Morning OFC !--
Ugh !-- Which way is up ?-- Nothing like the specter of a good ole religious war to start the morning !-- Wish they wouldn't have made that typo in the constitution -- Instead of freedom OF religion I think they meant freedom FROM religion ! - Oh what a peaceful world that would be ?
Pence say he not gonna quit shaking hands with people !- I said good !- Don't forget to shake Donnies hand a lot too !
Wake and Bake !- We got a day to do !- Weed ain't smoking itself !-


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 11, 2020)

thegloman said:


> You've peaked my interest Dax!
> Forgive me for being uninformed but what are the carbon scrubbers for?
> I can't think of any situation at home where a carbon srubber is needed.
> 
> ...




I just caught the question.  Sorry it took so long.  Running air (or liquid ) through carbon filters out impurities.  Air doesn't smell of pot and vodka comes out crystal clear.  My son in law walked into our house and blurted that he smelled pot.  I can't have a home smell like that.  A pair of carbon scrubbers and air is fresh.

Now, I am wondering about scrubbing air and air exchanges to filter as small as virus sizes.  Flu, colds, and CV-19 and allergens?


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2020)

I think air fresheners with the grow room smell would be a hit but most of all they would remove the worry of grow room smell -- I don't grow weed -- It's the air freshener !- Don't U just love that smell ? 

Eric Burdon -- Sky Pilot !


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2020)

I believe the bible is an important historic document !-- and just like the Confederate battle flag it should be in a museum somewhere - not in public causing division struggle and strife like it does !-
What would  Little White Baby Jesus do ?--


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 11, 2020)

Can't wait to see what sort of gloriously terrible advice Gwenyth Paltrow will have for us to fight covid... brb, adding popcorn to my Food For The Apocalypse list


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 11, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> More cutting and torturing today but I think we’re good for now...gonna get some colas spread around and let’m go for a bit then flip...jus playin games is all...
> View attachment 259523



What kind of watering rings are you using?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 11, 2020)

Keef said:


> I believe the bible is an important historic document !-- and just like the Confederate battle flag it should be in a museum somewhere - not in public causing division struggle and strife like it does !-
> What would  Little White Baby Jesus do ?--


Edit:
Deleated RANT!
Don't Make me get us Both banned!


----------



## umbra (Mar 11, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> I just caught the question.  Sorry it took so long.  Running air (or liquid ) through carbon filters out impurities.  Air doesn't smell of pot and vodka comes out crystal clear.  My son in law walked into our house and blurted that he smelled pot.  I can't have a home smell like that.  A pair of carbon scrubbers and air is fresh.
> 
> Now, I am wondering about scrubbing air and air exchanges to filter as small as virus sizes.  Flu, colds, and CV-19 and allergens?


0.3 micron hepa filters, same as a class 100 clean room.
Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2020)

Good morning all, Umbra, mail went out yesterday for you. Is it 2 days? I am still ok with isolation. I don't even know if the virus is here.  Looks like rain today.. The birds are picking out their birdhouses for the year. I love that.  I love spring even if it takes a long time to hit 70 degrees.  The junco's little black headed birds are still here, they haven't left for the mountains or canada yet. When they leave, the robins come and then we know it is spring. 
Keef, check out the Daily show yesterday... talking transpants. lol


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 11, 2020)

umbra said:


> 0.3 micron hepa filters, same as a class 100 clean room.
> Good morning OFC



Dang, now I have to clean too.

Actually, Thank you U. Class 100 clean room gives me a lot of reference info to look into further, too.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 11, 2020)

Biff LaRue said:


> What kind of watering rings are you using?


Hey Biff, I just used some 1/4” tubing from my grow shop...made some holes in it with a pointed and hot soldering iron...the pex t’s came from Home Depot...hope that helps...


----------



## umbra (Mar 11, 2020)

Raining early this morning. Sun is out now. Nothing scheduled today. Waiting on parts. When into flower room. Good soaking. Trimmed them again. Then lights out and then I sprayed everything. Did avid spray to knock down anything, and now will do grandevo, venerate, regalia, and the Southern AG spreader sticker. The kali mist x Big Sur Holy Bud will get bent over or it will hit the 10' ceiling by next week. The purple punch is just insane. The candyland is putting on weight at 3 weeks, lol. The GSC is getting very stretchy. The room is dominated by the sorbeto and smelling divine.


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2020)

High tech cannacap


 factory !


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 11, 2020)

2RE Thanks!


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2020)

U know what time it is !-- Be 4:20 on the east coast !- Then central-- then mountian and Pacific - Long 4:20 ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2020)

So the Iranians refused to close that big world famous mosque because it was holy and god would protect it from the Carona ?- Wonder how that worked out for the faithful ?-- Nevermind !- We know how that worked out !-- Blind faith in anything can get U kilt !
Where my pipe ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 11, 2020)

Just 1:42 out here but I’ll just use the last of those numbers and adjust for the purpose...


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2020)

Have a toke of this ?
I got chocolate liqour on the mind !- Could I ferment some chocolate milk powder ?- Cocoa and sugar ? -- There's a combination here that will work ?- Gonna have to be distilled ?-- The alcohol should obsorb the cocoa terps and carry them thru the still !- Kick it up a notch at the thump keg ?  -Or just mix cocoa in some shine and then filter later ?-- 
-This right here is a fine example of why some people shouldn't be allowed to know how to do some **** !-
Should never have let someone like Keef learn to make liqour and grow weed !- Some would be pleased just to have the knowledge !- Keef be in the trenches doing it  !- Life would be easier if either was legal !- How strong chocolate liqour post to be ?- I can do that ! --
Jambalaya-- crawfish pie - file' gumbo !- Iii-- Eeeee


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 11, 2020)

Afternoon All...Time for 4:20 practice...running a tad late...afraid Keef got the jump on me today. Tanked up for $1.82 this morning...I enjoy the saving but all know it is hurting others...our local Oil company  went from $4.50 or so a share to the $.20's cent range. Kroger's yielded the makings for a Nacho salad with Spanish rice...I figure on going out...fat..happy and high!


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh yeah !- I got your schedule down now !- I got started before U could get home !- A pound of Velveeta and a drained can of Rotel Tomatoes ( tomatos and peppers )
Melted up nice in the microwave !- Be good on your salad ?
It's good on anything !- Chips- veggies - fingers ? -- I have been known to ladle a scoop of it over steamed veggies !
Broccoli- Cauliflower- I'm easy !


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2020)

I think I'm getting veg dialed in better -- What I got beside those dam dirt plants is coming together-- I got 4 boxes in veg - 2 of my 34 spot cloners and 2 - 8 spot growers !- I use one cloners as a cloner - the other 34 spot cloner is like a nursery-- When they root I move them to it !- Neither are full so I can move plants around as needed !- Then I got the 2 -8 spot growers - That's where I prep for bloom - Trimming the top and limbs to shape them some - When I have an open place in bloom at next harvest - One those boxes in veg be ready to take it's place !- I can run a 2 part rotation like this easy from that size veg !--
Chocolate liqour ?- I'm bird dogging it !- Get it straight in my mind how/what  I want to do  - then do the research !
Gonna need some 8 gallon wooden kegs anyway U look at it ?

Strictly to make Chocolate RSO U see ?- Chocolate drinking liqour ?- That never crossed my mind !- Maybe ?
Quart jar of shine and a bottle of Hershey syrup and go to work ?- Gonna need one them Umbra filters and a vacuum pump ?
Make pretty liqour !-- No one said nothing about putting RSO in it !- Did they ?


----------



## novitius (Mar 11, 2020)

Morning OFC. It's a pandemic now? I did the extra grocery shopping. Checking Amazon for time lock door handles lol....


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2020)

Nov - U got to calm down !- There's not much U can do !- U keep your mind working and don't sink into desperation !
It's OK to be a little scared but U have to keep your mind functioning !


----------



## Keef (Mar 11, 2020)

I had to get extra high tonight - On a mission !
They say the Bokor work with both hands ?- The light and the dark --Tonight --- We working with the dark hand !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 11, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Kroger's yielded the makings for a Nacho salad with Spanish rice...I figure on going out...fat..happy and high!


I hear ya HP...eat up!!! Maybe roll an extra doobie if ya want to share a smoke...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 11, 2020)

I figure, I made it to 69, if I survive 25 more revolutions...I’d like to live longer but I won’t feel cheated cuz a he|| of a lotta folks don’t make it that far...I’ll do what I can to avoid getting sick and if I do, I’ll try to pass it to as few as possible...maybe even recover to make 70...I’m not gonna panic but don’t ask me to share this pipe, I’ve got another you can use and take with you...cheers my ofc friends!!!
Edit: our days activity...One of the old lady’s (84)that we deliver meals to is dying probably or possibly tonight..we deliver Wednesday’s and this morning hospice was there and said she would not be needing the meals...my wife came back later to say goodbye and she was comatose... I fully expect we’ll not see her again, shared just to say what might be obvious, be kind cuz ya never know...she’s dying of that old fashioned disease, cancer....


----------



## thegloman (Mar 12, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Doing a little lower branch pruning today.  No sense wasting energy on buds that won't ever develope.   
I'm going to lollipop the hemp so it takes up less space untill harvest. Its almost ready.  Waiting for trichs to get cloudy.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 12, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...So right 2RE...got to live every day like its our last one...you just never know. I have same thoughts...I could not complain if I kick out while typing today....I have lived a very good life...been very fortunate with health...good parents and school...I am not rich but was taught to get off my butt to ensure I'm not poor. I have that extra J...I roll them and moisten the glue with a damp paper towel...no virus off my smoke...no you cannot hit my pipe. Flip day is about here...guess I will give them the news tomorrow...nice start to this run...lets see how it ends up now. Off for a warm walk 65* this morning heading for 80* today...Peace ya'll


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 12, 2020)

Good morning all.

It's start of spring clean up in our house.  I will pick up some extra supplies for sanitizing. I never expected to need those supplies this soon, but the long haul is sinking in.


----------



## rubrown (Mar 12, 2020)

Raw Garlic has anti-viral action. This is a ten day treatment. Chop 3 peeled cloves of American Garlic (there's still some roots on em) finely, let sit out for 15 minutes. Then, spoon it in and swallow like pills with a glass of water. It works!


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 12, 2020)

So does 60% alcohol.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 12, 2020)

Got a gallon of 170 proof shine.
I'm thinking that should do it!
Cure ya or kill ya!  
Only problem with the shine is Ya Gotta proof it down to drink it.  Straight it tastes like........ethanol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 12, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> So does 60% alcohol.


Please tell me youre talking Ethyl not a Kitty DuCocktail... lol I have a coworker who is talking about eating Borax of all things.  I'm like, dude please don't eat borax. You'll die of renal failure before the outbreak even spreads to Vermont... smh people are losing their collective MINDS!


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2020)

Good morning all. Strange times we live in. I hate it when the president is more loaded than me.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

Morning OFC  !- Was up early - had a fight with my phone - phone won !- Round 2 same -- I'm online now beeches!
I don't like frustration !--
Stinky -- It is some the best people watching to be had !--
Why all the toilet paper ?- -- Here eat some of this it'll save U from the devil virus !--
I AIN'T SCARED !

Edit :-- I'm on the pill !


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 12, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Please tell me youre talking Ethyl not a Kitty DuCocktail... lol I have a coworker who is talking about eating Borax of all things.  I'm like, dude please don't eat borax. You'll die of renal failure before the outbreak even spreads to Vermont... smh people are losing their collective MINDS!




60% Methanol kills coronavirus if used externally.  Ethanol ?  Yeah, that can be used externally too,  I guess.

  Rice hootch?  I'll have to try that first, but you made me curious.

I'm from the tequila-means-you-won't-have-worms belief.

We can only wish that the garlic cure for coronavirus would be that easy.  If it were, there would be nobody dying.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 12, 2020)

Good morning ofc, what’s new?


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

THC/CBD - in enough cannacaps - will protect U from the Carona - If they don't U won't really care !- I don't !-- I got a box of 12 gauge buck shot !- I will blow a virus all tohell !
Dam virus !- I'm on the pill U should be too !- Hard to be all freaked out when U this high !

Edit : -- I opened my door this morning to be greeted by the smell of marijuana in flower !-- I really need to get up out this Mudhole ?-


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 12, 2020)

Mornin' OFC! Day 39 of first ever bloom and we're ALL fattening up around here. Last week of feeding nutes for this batch. I put six beans on to soak day before yesterday and all six have popped tiny tails. Four are bagseed Crescendo, one Skunk #1 and one Panama Red. Spoke with my people back in the hills and they've all switched their focus. Life Is Grand ...
Hope YOU All Are Well,


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

Way ahead of U Cuz !-- I'm looking for parts and pieces !- Need a lot of copper tubing !-- Sugar liqour !-- I was gonna set up to make some shine for extractions but I like the idea of multi tasking !- Hand Sanitizer -- Drinking liqour and fuel if nessassary ?-- 
Cops need to go fight some virus or something and stay out the mudhole !- Smells like someone might be growing some most powerful dank round here !- Keep moving !- Nothing to see here !-- Smell must be coming from back up in the swamp or something ?- I never smelled that before officer !


----------



## rubrown (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm going to make sure my sour mash is made with lots of garlic. We can use it for just about anything then, even mouth wash.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

RU - I'm waiting on some garlic and green onion sets -- I don't need much excuse to eat some garlic !-- U making me want some garlic crawfish or shrimp !-Saute them in  a nice seasoned garlic butter and serve over rice or noodles !- garnish with some garlic chives --Yeah buddy !


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Good morning OFC,

I was out in the public yesterday.  Three Dr. appointments and a blood draw.  In the waiting room at my ophthalmologist a kid constantly coughing and not covering her mouth.  I pulled my shirt up over my nose and mouth.  The kid's Mom glared at me.
Later I went to grab a bite in a nearby Chinese restaurant and another kid was coughing like crazy about 20 feet away.  This kid  was not covering his mouth at all.  I wish these parents would be more considerate in these times.

My Sister in the Bay Area has been really sick.  They don't have enough tests for corona virus.   If we don't have the tests we don't know the scope of the problem.  We need to know this to fight the pandemic.   My Sister has an in-law who works for the CDC.  The in-law says without a test one way to check is to take a deep breath and hold it in and count to 1o.  If you don't cough you may be OK.  If you are coughing a dry cough you may have it.
Last week the corona virus was called the newest hoax created by the Democrats.  This is not about politics.  We need to pull together and be truthful to fight this.  The state of California is giving disability benefits to those that miss work caring for someone who is sick with this.  it is a start.

Sorry for the rant.  I too have been feeling sick lately.

Peace


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

Don't seem like a rant to me !- This is a public health problem and it will touch each of us eventually -- What we supposed to do ignore it ?-- I think this is a good place to express your concerns and fears !- 
Be well - Burnin1 !-- All y'all be well !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

They sent they tax man - I lost my job and - U got hooked on Oxycodone - 
They shut the lights off -- they took the car and -- I bought a sawed off shot gun !


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

I need to make a run on the fresh herb isle at the store -- Rosemary - Thyme - Oregano- Basil --Others  --I've rooted them off the fresh produce isle !-- Gonna see how hard it is to clone tomato plants soon !- and some bell pepper !


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 12, 2020)

Bags:  
The way oil prices have gone, ethanol distillers will make more money that way


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 12, 2020)

first time tryin to make clones for actual sexing and propagation...I put’m straight into flower, I think that should be alright huh...once they show sex, I’ll either pull them or start vegging them again...will they still root with 12/12 lighting?


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

My coffee cup cloner !- limb broke stuck it in a cup of water until I could chop it into clones !-- It's about to pop roots -- Sending it outside when it does !-- I dropped a couple pennies in it for good luck !


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

RE - -It'll probably take longer but I have rooted a green bud that was ready to harvest !- If they can root and revegg at the same time -- they should be able to handle that !

Edit :-- political name's speech last night crashed the stock market today !-- He needs to just go away !- Or at least shut da flock up and let experts do they thang !- He is not helping !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

We don't have weed like this in Texas !- That's what they say anyway ?-- Sundae Driver -x- Bunch of Grapes


 out the house of Umbra !


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

Dat **** should be against da law !-- Novice don't even need to be looking at that pic !-- Umbra ?- U Da Man ! -- It's fresh dried - the terps will develop later but the buzz is exceptional !-
 Get my shotgun and go "F" a virus up !-- Come get U some !- Slimy little piece of ... -- If it can bleed I can kill it !- Wait ?---U say  Virus got no blood ?-- Well that's different !-
 Stay dahell out the Mudhole!- Smells like Green Dank up in here !- Potent green dank !-- Don't get close enough I have to show U some crazy !-- Brain damaged and he got buck shot ?- Do U really wanna take that chance ?-- Might have the Carona too ?-- Do U feel lucky Mr. Punkhead officer ? - Just stay away !

Edit :-- a link of boudin -- on a stick -dipped in sweet corn dog batter and deep fried !-- What kind of sauce would go with that HP ? - Something wild like pina colada tartar sauce ?
Sorry I had to get that out my system !- I'm better now !


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2020)

It's got a little color to it.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

It'll have more color when I have some environmental control !- Looks like several those BOG crosses gonna have the potential for color ! - Very frosty too !- I just love me some quality control testing !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

New York State declared a State of Emergency today !-- That's a 1st !- 
1st time in my life I've seen such anyway !- We may need to hit that one hitter one more time before I fall in on this hot bowl of Ramen noodles - I like my Ramen just fine but need some garden veggies in it !- At least some green onion Or garlic chives !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 12, 2020)

*What do you call a pudgy psychic?

 A four-chin teller.

Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk!*


----------



## thegloman (Mar 12, 2020)

Been smoking the little "sucker" buds pruned off of Frank's Gift.
Even immature little fluff buds are full of good medicine!
Functional buzz and lots of that "Ahhhh" factor.   
I got my scrog net trellis built today.  Just need to cut legs for it when I put the next girlz in to flower.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm have to build some nets for my boxes - but not right now -- I still have to get into my boxes to change the water pump filter and change the nute water once a month !- At the Bat Cave -- I'll turn my boxes into spray and drain boxes  plumbed with a nute  water inlet and a drain !- Then I won't have to open a box unless I want and I can add netting to support them !-- Although I need it --a net would cause me more trouble that it's worth right now ! -- I'm running minimum everything !- They just gotta hold on until I can find us a new home !-- 
Getting overcast -' more rain coming ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 12, 2020)

Another day in the diary here...been breezy and warm...got some nice drying in...ground is almost hard even. Its in Cajun country so some sweet heat would be a  hit with that blanket wrapped boudin on a stick...a muscadine/chili pepper glaze might do it...chili pepper nice flavor and tame enough for tourist.  I am searing up a flat iron steak...oven roasted medley of red/sweet potatoes and butter nut squash...cherry tomatoes dropped in the steak fond and caramelized. Burning some T Kush...grab a stool and lets get loaded!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 12, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Been smoking the little "sucker" buds pruned off of Frank's Gift.
> Even immature little fluff buds are full of good medicine!
> Functional buzz and lots of that "Ahhhh" factor.


The Ahhhh factor is what I look for in cbd...Ahhhh is total relaxation!!!
Wish I had me soma that about now... find that again I’ll surely clone it if I can!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 12, 2020)

Attach that Scrog net to the yellow top and remove the whole lid to access the res...that will also help support those fat frosty buds...


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2020)

This place thick with Muscadine vines as is all of East Texas !- So I been thinking about a homemade grape press !-- They make fine jams and jellies but how do they ferment ?
There's a fig tree on the property I need to clone and take with me and some these strawberries-- I'm have 25 gallons or more of used nute water once a week !-- It grows great  veggies / fruit - Tomatoes and peppers love it too!- I want a place at the Bat Cave where I can use it !-- 

RE-- It's a production the way I do it now -- I go get an empty box - take the lid off the working box and set it on the extra box - Then do what I was planning for the working box empty it or change the filter  - Then replace the lid -- careful to not amputate any roots !- - Then turn it back on!- I'm probably starting at the Bat Cave with 4 boxes in veg and 8 boxes in bloom - added 2 at a time over 2 months -- So I'll need lots of something with very few parts!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2020)

RE my sweet friend i think i have more of  Franks.  I get a little thrill each time gloman speaks of her.  Shoot me your addy and I will find some seeds.


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2020)

I have some of those beans as well, if you need some. Smoking on some sunset sherbet, very tasty. Thanks girlfriend


----------



## thegloman (Mar 12, 2020)

I Love the F.G.!   Now that I can clone dependably I should have that one for a long time.   Its not real stoney cuz the cbd overpowers the thc but it sure helps with my nerve pain.
Thanks Rose!


----------



## novitius (Mar 12, 2020)

Hey ofc! Did some gardening today. Prepped some clone cups, said a thank you to umbra, keef and of8 for em1, the plants love that stuff. Even the seedlings. 
 Stocked up for about 6 weeks on top of the current pantry. Freezers full of protein. Bring on the quarantine! I guess I'll finally quit smoking cigarettes.


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2020)

doing a meat smoker blitz this weekend


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 12, 2020)

I made up a HUGE crock pot full of chili last nite. Probably holds 3 gallons.. About 11: I heard this sharp crack in the kitchen.  Long story short the whole bottom came out of the crock pot.  I threw out the whole lot, pot and all. Now I'm stuck eating frozen burritos.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 12, 2020)

Coronavirus killer?  The obvious solution works...

Soap.  But it takes 20 seconds.

Here are the facts, enough to make my head hurt

https://www.vox.com/science-and-hea...-hand-washing-sanitizer-compared-soap-is-dope

Garlic doesn't work.  Neither does coconut oil.

Bleach. (sodium hypochlorite) at . 5 to 1% concentration also sanitizes surfaces, kills coronavirus.

All are for external use only.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 12, 2020)

I just noticed, this is page 1420.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2020)

How about that?  I do believe I will.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2020)

Nothing like a good Doobie and some celtic music for a relaxing evening.


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

It would be nice if America could come together during this disaster and face it united ?--  Under political name  and his kind ?-- Not a chance that will happen ! -- Bend knee to the thug ?-- NO !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 13, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Fine warm morning here and more on the way...forecast showing about 80* for the next week...tune them mowers up! Samsung has revealed a solid state battery with 500 mile range and a 1000 recharge cycle life...this is big...it will remake auto's among other things. It had been a rumor for the past 3 or 4 years it was fixing to happen...those claims were coming from China...then T-Rumps trade war  begins...things went quite...maybe S Korea stole/copied it during this time...they claim it is theirs of course. I really do not care who gets credit....just release the dang thing! Think of autos with no cooling system...no drive trains...no exhaust systems...and more importantly...no emissions... they will take a few years to make it to auto's.... Did the flip on this run...now the daily check for boys...you know how sneaky they can be. Off for a walk...enjoy your day !


https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a31409442/samsung-solid-state-battery-revealed/


----------



## thegloman (Mar 13, 2020)

*Good morning yall!
Quote of the day!
"If you look at what you have in life, you'll always have more. 
If you look at what you
don't have in life, you'll never have enough."*

These clones are going at a faster pace than I expected.  Guess Ill have to top them to slow them down some.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2020)

Good morning all,  Nick, i am sorry about your crockpot accident. I am glad it didn't happen when you were standing there. Yikes. Glad you aren't burned. 
I had a great day in the garden yesterday. Rain today and cold.  I planted phlox and columbine.. i will be happy when my whole yard is perennials. 
I got some seeds ordered for annuals. 
Some depressing days, good thing we have the antidote. Too bad about our old age savings.  Smoke um if you got um.  Keef, get outta there dude.


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Tomorrow is 3 weeks flowering. Plants are a crazy jungle.


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

Morning OFC !- Ugh !- Hard night !-- 
Rose if I had a way out the mudhole I'd take it !- Sometimes U gotta do what U gotta do to get where U wanna be !-- I had planned to be in my own place by the 1st of the year !- Got jammed as usual !- I gotta stick it out here until I can find another place to be ! - May be too late ?
They've closed the schools in Houston !--


----------



## novitius (Mar 13, 2020)

Morning OFC. Heard murmurs of a 4 week quarantine coming at the new doctors office this morning. She wrote orders for 3 refills on everything. I never get that freedom.... Oh well, we're ready. I'll grow my own food if I gotta.


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 13, 2020)

Good morning all. Started the day by ripping out the Styrofoam from my grow (bed) room window and installing plywood with a vent now that I know I'm absolutely hooked on growing cannabis. That'll be a lot easier to control the climate. A couple more adjustments to facilitate hanging lights, surge power strips and water tubes and I'll grin for the rest of the day.


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2020)

I am getting old, lol. Been using a hand held pump sprayer for bugs. And with the number of plants I have it can be quite laborious. Broke down and bought a battery powered sprayer


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

Biff It's not your fault U messed around and got addicted to growing !- U didn't know ?--
I'm beginning to face the fact that dispite well laid plans things didn't go down as expected for me !-- Caught in the middle of selling and buying a house when a pandemic strikes ?-- Not the best of luck ?-- So we fall back on ole faithful ?- When U find yourselves in a no win situation ?- Manipulate the Rules !-- Color outside the lines !--Whatever it takes !-- This ain't a planned path anymore !--  We surfing now ! --


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

Getting comfortable now !- - I'm probably better prepared for getting thru hard times than most --  don't know if I ever told U but I was raised by my step father -- My real father was a hustler !- Among other scams-- He used to go to the court house and look up tax diliquent property - Then go sell the timber off of it !- My little brother got caught stealing a tractor !-- 5th time they stole that same tractor and resold it !- They was making a good living off that tractor until they got caught !-- So I come from a-- find a way to survive background !-


----------



## thegloman (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 13, 2020)

Sorry, not quarantine, but isolation! I guess there's a difference? 
 Good stuff Biff! Environment is a struggle for the plants when it's out of whack. Ask my veg tent, they'll tell ya all about it lol. 
 Umbra are you familiar with Best Coast? I have a free 5 pack on the way of a random pick. Just wondering how they are. My Obsoul33t beans are kinda bunk. I got 1 to pop out of 4. Saved the last one just in case. Best Coast has offered to send replacements. I guess they use an Alien male cross male. Oh, and,  work smarter not harder? Let the machine do the work for ya! Congrats on a new tool. 
 Keef, I'm sending good vibes for ya bro. Somebody gonna want to settle in somewhere safe and new and take advantage of the time they have to set up that beach house how they want, just like you wanna move on and get settled in. It's going to happen dude, hang tough. 
 Rose, I remember pics of your garden last year. It was beautiful! I'm looking forward to a peak again  
 Everyone else, stay safe and avoid exploding appliances!


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

Nov - We got an offer on the beach house and accepted it !- Takes about a month for the paperwork and **** to get all sorted out -- Things can happen and deals fall apart - We had a previous offer and the lady had to back out and it had nothing to do with the house - Just cost me time !- Hopefully this deal will go thru -- It's a good deal - I want out NOW !-- So if it takes a month to close on the beach house - I make an offer on that river place or another place then it takes another month for that deal to close !- In my mind this is suppose to go off in the middle of an epidemic ?-- I'm not so sure things will go according to plan ?-- anybody's plan !- Not sure I can get there from here ?--
Not sure I can be stopped either ?-- Cause I'll just find another way !- Ain't my 1st struggle !-- I got a secret weapon !-- I grows da dank !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 13, 2020)

Good morning ofc...sunshine comin thru my window this morning, all he|| is supposed to break loose tomorrow, weather wise...we’ll see...I heard your house sold keef, just waiting on closure or did some hitch come up? Your not getting old umbra, farmin is work, specially a garage full of farm...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2020)

All schools in WV closed as of tomorrow.  Better run and get TP


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

Nick if my situation was different I'd be up at the big box store too !- Buying me a whole pallet of sugar ! - No one would give it a second look --
But -- this is where I am !-
I gotta get some cloning done today !- Realized yesterday I accidentally skipped one -( AK - x - BBSL)-x - B.B. -x- BPU --
I'm not thru with it !- There's something there !- Only ran the one little one -- 1st one where I pitted the terp dominate BBSL against Umbra's terp dominate blueberry in  B.B.-x- BPU !- I don't think either one dominated - It went somewhere else !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

Something must be going on with the weather down here ?-- So say my face !- It can be distracting !-- I keep cloning and growing here like this is where I'm be -- This hauling water and dragging boxes where I can dump them is getting old !-
I know a better way but It's not for here -- I came here to set this grow up - Everything is changing but the grow is set up and producing -- I wanted to leave here with a fix full of clones to save on set up time at the Bat Cave - 14 girls ?-- that's a fist full for me and one for Other Keef too -- Might hit the ground at the Bat Cave with a functioning producing grow --Wherever the Bat Cave end up being ?  Will be bringing seed too !--Bring --The Mudhole Pink-- with me too as a little something extra -- What's that Cajun word for that HP ? --
Edit -What we got ?- 2-3 weeks before the medical system crashes ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

Bomb- bomb - bomb - Bomb Iran ?-- Bombing Iran don't always work as a distraction dude !- Learn a new trick !
He still gonna run on the big beautiful economy ?- If I was him I'd run !- but not in an election !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2020)

Woohoo Keef, i hope it goes thru. Re, glad you have sun. We don't but that's ok cause i beat myself up in the garden yesterday.  Thanks Novi, you mean the pot garden? Not sure what is going to happen out there this year. I love flowers.  Nick, ya made me laugh out loud. I finally decided that people were shopping in case they couldn't get out again, do you think that is plausible?
Umbra, we all getting old. I am in denial. This corona thing made me realize I am old now. I thought old was 80. sheesh.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 13, 2020)

I’m a year away from 70 and my big sister is a year away from 80...yep, we gettin old...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm 65, most men in my fambily don't last this long. So I guess old is 65 where I live.


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

Dam y'all old !--
 Like Nick I'm 65 year old spring chicken !-- The men in my family seem to follow one of 2 tracks -- We either die violently in youth / middle age or live to be centurians --- I'm too old to die in middle age !- Only difference between me and other old people is I plan on keeping my oldass alive until they find the cure to aging !-- I still got **** to do !- I don't have time for No dirt nap !-
4:20 Practice before HP get off work ?--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 13, 2020)

I’ll light up with ya keef, can’t let that ol HP dominate the 420...


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2020)

only 3 hours early, what the heck


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

Besides It's a National State of Emergency now !- That should mean they be leaving people with weed alone and doing  important **** ? -- It don't take much of this Sundae Driver Umbra - I'm run a mess of this later !-- I went and took a look at veg and walked away !- Not hauling water today !--


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 13, 2020)

People are scared and running crazy, buying years supplies of TP.  I've been told that there isn't any left in town.

One of the things I did after coming back from an overseas trip was to buy and install a bidet at home.  TP needs become minimal and we both feel cleaner.  The coronavirus scare will probably cause shortages for a while because people are people.  (Shooters, remember 22lr ?)

There are always options.

I will leave the room now.


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2020)

There's a bunch of genetics in that cross, that's not on the label. Unique traits that make it mine. Readily identifiable in a crowd of plants


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2020)

Might stock up on some 12 gage shells


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

Ya did good !-- Can't wait to have it with some age on it !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 13, 2020)

Afternoon everyone...glad to see 4:20 early birds...got the bong fired up now...just caught an eye hit...best kind! Umbra that is triple canopy jungle...I see why ya'll trim for a spell.No big panicking yet here...still tp on the shelves...lots of GP manufacturing plants here..guess it is a decent supply...low population as well. All this hoarding is a fad...it will die off soon...folks have to have an outlet for that stress...amazing how much fear the propaganda machines can instill in the public. All this testing is mostly a money grab...or they will use it to adjust your medical insurance rates.


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2020)

If I'm going to die, I'm going to do it smoking weed


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

The emergency is not about the 80 % who will have little or no symtoms -- It's about the number in that 20% who may have life threatening lung problems and need to be on a ventilator -- These ICU beds are limited at every hospital and are kept mostly full so there is no over flow capacity--
Compromised people will be dying because they can't get one those beds-- People gonna bring it to the hospital - Health care personnel get sick and  as well as hospital patients !- -Putting more strain on fewer staff and beds !- 
Every nurse can't just go work in ICU either !- The american health care system about to break right in front of U !- The Nursing Homes will/are the 1st to fall !


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2020)

New battery powered sprayer arrived. Should have done this a while ago.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm with you umbra!
Battery powered sprayer are Awesome!   Especially 1 handed!


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

It's a start ?


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 13, 2020)

gday OFC ,congrats on the offer Keef hope all goes through for ya , we have been told to have 2 weeks of supplies in our house , all public gatherings have been banned , and all non essential travel has been banned , Chinese now blaming the US saying the US troops brought the virus to Wuhan , Got my vegies in , freezers full , pots covered, I'm right for 6 months at least , Stay safe OFC


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks Crocket !- U be safe down there !-- U got plenty cigarette lighters and a pipe ?-- 1st things 1st !-- I'm caught in the mudhole with no reserves of anything !- I survived the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina !- I got this !-- Signed some more papers for the realtor today -- Put in an order for some onions garlic and herbs for that mostly empty raised bed !- Think we need one more ?-- Those are the beefsteak tomatos - need some cherry tomatos and some greens ?

Edit - Dax can I substitute pellets from an air rifle  for a .22 ?-- Got a scope and It's dialed in ?-- Soo quite !


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 13, 2020)

Don't forget the spuds ,


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

Don't really have room for potatos - corn /okra and the like
-- mostly gonna grow herbs and a few veggies !-

Edit :-- There's,a blueberry farm down the road -- I call my concentrated blueberry wine - "Blueberry Bounce" !-- Make a nice complicated blueberry merlot and a tricky  bubbly wine /brandy thing !- It sneak up on U !- They probably have a surplus of berries this year ?-- I'm need some extra fermenters ! - I got a plan on making it even better !- Ain't messing with the Blueberry Merlot !-- If it Ain't broke don't fix it ! -- Next I guess It's what they call Texas Berry - a mix of blueberry and BlackBerry !-- Pretty sure I  can rock this one !


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2020)

potatoes in 5 gal bucket


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

I thought about it !- but - I'd rather just leave !- Get my own **** back up and running !-- I keep saying that but my **** IS up and running !- I just want it at MY place !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 13, 2020)

Wow, they’re showing ridicules long lines of people trying to get into the local Costco here, I mean lines wrapped around a big block...there won’t be anything left of necessity...


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

This is Precious!- Her and Bruno in trouble --they ran away into the swamp and spent the night !- Bruno got cut up !-- I know a hog mark when I see it !-- Her's a dainty 72 lbs


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 13, 2020)

Crazy times 2RE shelves empty at our local as well , because we live out of town we stay pretty stocked up anyhow, but its only going to get worse ,


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice looking dog ,


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 13, 2020)

umbra said:


> potatoes in 5 gal bucket


couple of car tyres stacked up works well


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

That's my nephew's dogs -- This is one of mine !-- Shoulda named Satan instead of Jet !-- He's a registered --Bull Mastiff -(in his 6 1/2 lb mind )



 - He don't care what U say !


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

Caught bloom at lights out - just stuck my phone in and took a pic !


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

I found toilet paper online !-  No problem !-- It was expensive but hey It's available !--- political name Toilet Paper !-- The Presidential Pack !- pic printed on it and all !


----------



## Keef (Mar 13, 2020)

I don't care what U heard the Carona virus can't cross over into a computer and get to U that way !-- I think I'm immune to computer viruses anyway ?--- Army gave me enough shots I should be ?--

Edit :-- It's in my phone right now Ain't?- Oh Lawd !--  help me !- I got it !- I can tell !
It's the big one Elizabeth !- I'm coming home!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 13, 2020)

Whoa Keef your dog is shiny! She's a gorgeous girl. 
Been surreal up here in the VT/MA/NH corner lands. My two best friends have been told to stay home from work. One is a teacher, and her school has shut down. The other is in industry, and her mom (not sick at all) was up visiting from Florida this week so HR told her to telecommute for the next 14 days. My job is rumour central. 300+ employees in the building and upper management somehow all has Lysol wipes on their desks. Meanwhile I'm out back diluting bleach and calling in orders from my bulk chemical supplier for extra 99% isopropanol and listening to floor workers complain that we aren't valued. Okay it didn't take a virus to tell us that, here's some bleach, I can't do anything else for ya, sorry; I'm hourly too and don't have a magic wand. 
Went to Hinsdale NH  Wal-Mart after work to buy phone minutes and see what's up. ZERO remaining stock of anything you could wipe your 4ss with: tp, napkins, tissues, paper towels... GONE. People dragging two full carts of supplies. Kinda weird to see what folks consider supplies for end times... junk food and cereal? Ok guys cool cool. The diabeetus gonna get you before any virus even has a chance. I picked up some chicken and ground beef; I'm well stocked on rice, dehydrated veggies, and dry beans. Meat got repacked for the chest freezer.
Also hit up the state packie for a couple handles of potato juice and the chicks in line behind me had two carts full of cheap fruity vodka and boxed pink Moscato.  How can you tell the difference between COVID and a hangover? Think they're gonna find out. 
The tobacco n beer shop next door was just as bad. Line ten deep and a couple guys had brought in a hand truck and had it loaded with about 20 bricks of keystone. Wouldnt be my first choice for a last meal, is all I can say. Grabbed a carton of spirits and peaced out.
Not even going to get into the guy in a jacked up pickup truck with a 4 foot political name flag doing burnouts in the parking lot. What, WHY??!!! Because new Hampshire,  that's why. This is normal. In the sort of way that the sunrise is normal on a day you know a cat5 hurricane is 20 miles off the coast and bearing down fast.
We're seeing the edge of the storm here now, and I'm not interested in going shopping in public for a few months.
In other news, I drive i91 to and from work, and the last week has been a steady northbound stream of nice cars with ny/ct plates. My bets are on the first epicenter being a ski resort where some infectious new Yorkers fled to their condos and treated it like vacation... why stay in the condo when there's a bar full of hot hedge fund managers downstairs? The 1% quarantine-cum-vacation. Bottoms up, beyatches. Telecommuting with a view? Ok enjoy the slow internet! Page loading? Might as well go back downstairs for another round of Lawson's and some person-to-persom transmission.
Surreal. All of it.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 13, 2020)

At least I have a project... jungle is overgrown like crazy in both rooms. Needs some attention. Took down a blackberry cream and rough trimmed it just now. Yes, people are hoarding pot too. It's been a weird week... im wiped out. Of both pot and energy. Be well , friends.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 13, 2020)

Lotta paper plates though huh...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2020)

Words of truth there SA.  In my state they have cancelled schools as of tomorrow, not a single case reported in the state yet.  Half of the people who get sick will probably catch it from contacting the very things they are hoarding now and then not washing afterwards.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2020)

I  did a res change today,  I haven't got the back for hauling 30 gallons of water.  If I  stick with this there will be plumbing involved


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 13, 2020)

I made a run to get canning jars. I picked up some 75% drinking alcohol and coconut oil.  I got home at 4:20 and tried my first non-trim  bud from my partial trim  The trim was a gentle buzz, but I was lulled into a false sense of security and had more than enough.  I impressed myself with the potency, but my cure needs improvement, hence the other supplies.

Today was first stone in many years, the drought is over.  The rest, 2/3 of my first crop should be harvested on March 20 or so.  My second crop will be smokeable around 4/20. The third will be 5/10.  I expect up to a pound of dry bud.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2020)

Try taking your trimmed bud and storing it in an appropriately sized storage tote (after drying) and doing the burping thing for a few days (least a week) before you put it into small containers for storage.  Lotsa times your fruits will drain off excess moisture more evenly and that results in smoother tastier smoke.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 14, 2020)

I did bag dry most but moved some to a jar early, while the stems were leather tough. I'm retrospect, I harvested too early.  I'm shocked that it's even smokeable.  I put the plant on water diet after the partial harvest but before the upcoming rest of the first harvest.  The changes in the rest of grow #1 is part of the  learning curve.I

Tote?  Good idea.


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

Morning OFC  !- 4:30 in the AM !- I'm call it a late 420 --early--Wake and Bake ?
Stinky that was a delightful read !- Thank U !-
Jet not so much shiny as dirty and he  need a bath but I put it off cause he bite me ! - They get groomed and bathed soon !
Those people bought all that toilet paper and stuff ?-- How they gonna act when the shelves are restocked ?-- How much is enough ?-- Cup of coffee - full pipe and a glass of Grape juice ?- I seem to have enough ?- Even got a few extra rolls of TP !- Not cause I'm hoarding it - I just buy a big pack !-- I gotta side with political name on this one !- **** wasn't my fault either !- but here we be !-- I do object to closing schools- Half the little bastids gonna have to stay with grandparents while parents work - Give the Carona to the grandparents who probably not so healthy anyway !-- Is this all a trick to kill off all the old people ?- I don't think it's funny !- I don't wanna die yet !
Dam that's good weed !--


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2020)

Good morning yall!


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

What up G ?-- 
This morning it's the Samantha Fish Band doing the sound track !- I love her version of Sympathy for the Devil !- Cause she a Bi*ch on the Run !-- 
Let me have another hit of that Another Keef ?-- U such a Bogart !-


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...I see everyone has the Virus on their minds...I understand....unknown things can be scary...just use your knowledge and you will be fine...think how it would be if you had no cannabis. It is quite possible you have been dealing with COVID-19 for months unknowingly ...lot of PHD's say any where from 50,000 to 500,000 cases in USA alone...lots of us have been exposed and beat it.Just keep your hand on your wallet in these crazy times...big Pharma was standing with the Guvment drooling over 50 billion chips they laying out there...testing may help a bit with containment...but it is mostly a money grab and an attempt to pacify the public. Outdoors is your friend...sunshine on my mind and body will help in all aspects.  If you can ...stay out of buildings with closed ventilation systems( the kind that requires Plenum wire lol)...they tend to be filthy to start with...my Sis used to work at a school and they serviced the AC system one year ...she got a cough that just would not go away...never did find out exactly what caused it...but it took AB's and Steroids to kick it. Off for a walk...enjoy your day amigo's!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)

Here is a nice read on the powers of fresh air in better words than I can put out there.

https://medium.com/@ra.hobday/coron...from-the-1918-influenza-pandemic-509151dc8065


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

I been complaining about hauling water - It's good to see Nick know what I mean about some dam plumbing ?-- I can live with some valves and pumps !- 
Fresh cup of coffee and another toke or 2 and I might be real today ?- or not ?
HP -- I'm not so much worried about Carona as I'm trying to pick a path thru it that lands me in a better place !- Like with a grow that got some dam plumbing ? -


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)

I do wish you a speedy and final closure on your house bud....I share your concerns over SNAFU's due to supply interruptions...FEDEX will come to my house today for a third day in a row...one shipment from Dallas...they are a bit stressed. My Tax Lady...yesterday her hands were noticeably shaking...told her to relax and see ya next year.It has and will continue to slow our production....but soon we will over come the fear and move on...when you think of epidemics from the past that wiped out half of a towns population in a week...our distress pales in comparison.


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

HP just a better man than me !- Go walking in the dark early in the morning - I wanna chill in the morning with a nice long wake and bake !- I took my pups outside this morning and heard something big run off thru swamp --
Maybe a hog maybe a deer or maybe one them thangs that will get U ?-- I am not gearing up for a combat mission at Oh dark thirty in the morning !-- It's dark !- I got no night vision !- I will blow dahell out a scary noise in the dark !- I see what it was after I kill it ?-- So I think it best I pass on an early morning walk ?- I don't want to have to fight off a pack of coyotes using Jet like a club !- He wouldn't like it and neither would I ! --


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)

Oh...nice looking raised beds Keef...I have 4 rows of potatoes coming up now...got some 1 foot tomato plants to drop in the ground today...garden spot 2 is drying nicely...added organics yesterday and will do another tilling today. Got 4 out of 5 on the green eggs squash to germ...dropped another seed in the no show cup....and about 30 more cups of stuff germinating for future planting.. me and the cats...we going to eat good and avoid stress...I smoke cannabis and they chase things ( do not ask what happens when they catch it)...What are you and bad Keef smoking on over there this morning?...I am into that Green Crack...Snoop Dog is right about it...you just wanna smoke it all day!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)

All ways have to poke a lil fun at myself and our society.


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

Still sampling Umbra's Sundae Driver -x- Bunch Of Grapes -- Shiny -sparkly weed !-Just finished the pipe and packed some White Indica in it and made more coffee -  I never had any Green Crack yet !- It's on the list !- I got maybe half dozen of Umbra's Grape crosses to sort out -- I just wanted A Grape !- As usual things are more complicated than that !- Several of them look alike they not !- Have to burn much weed to figure this out ?
Kinda hard to grow veggies in the mud had a mess of short 2'x6s so made some beds !-- Gonna finish those out with some herbs put in one more and then figure out what to put in it !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)

Umbra does top shelf work for sure....that sparkly bud will shine good beside that wine you going to make ...maybe that is the one to drop in a bottle.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)

How could I forget....happy π day!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 14, 2020)

Morning toots!
Look at you guys in the Hot Part go with the veggies! I'm chomping at the bit up here! We're still weeks away from last possible frost and the weather is so unpredictable. 
My hatch latch on the truck is frozen up so I'm getting some coffee in me and motivating to crawl back in there and start popping off plastic to find the manual release. This is a known problem with Xterra and my 05 did the same thing. At least it's halfway decent weather for tinkering in the trunk. 
Indoor garden chores on tap for later. Time to tame the jungle.
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

Backing away from fermenting has given me a fresh prospective on how to improve on the technique -- I think the Coconut Brandy be the one for a bud - Nice clear wine with a bud in it !- and a bit of RSO ?- Shooting for a toasted coconut flavor !- Make a Coconut Dragon ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm working up to a water hauling adventure today !-- 4 boxes - bout 12 gallons each -- The plan be to get an empty box - take the lid with plants off a working box - Drag the box of used nute water to the back porch and dump it !- take the empty box and cleaned filter back to veg -- stretch a water hose to veg and fill it up and add new nutes / EM1 -- 3 more to go !-- I Ain't up to dat **** yet just making a plan !- Need some dam plumbing is what I need !
Gonna get lots of **** wet !- This U can count on !-- I'm a water farmer !- Water get spilt !- **** happens !


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

The plan come on line in stages but it go something like this :-- 3 grow areas - 2 blooms and a nursery / veg room - 3-- 55 gallon blue plastic shine barrels outside as a seperate reservoir for each --plumbing from the barrels  submerged pump to grow boxes and a return drain- Also valves to pump the 3  res. empty and into a used nute water res. for the garden out back and refill them !-- that's a lot of used nute water per month !- I'm not wasting it !- The fruit and veggies from that will be will be for the table and fermenting --


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

Too many caps again ?- Other Keef U should be ashamed of yourself !- Look at U ?- U need some help Cuz !- Put the pipe down !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2020)

Ugh!
60s yesterday.........snowing right now.
Gotta take aunt to the tax lady in a few.
I'm Really looking forward to summer!

*What did one piece of toilet paper say to the other? 

“I feel really wiped"!    Lol*


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 14, 2020)

Good morning all, ain't it a lovely day?


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

Today is pi day (3/14) and time for a trip to a local town for a favorite pizza.  I usually make my own, but never could match that one local place.  Tau day (6/28) or 2*pi was added too because...   Pizza!

Zoey's, Mine, Chicago, Detroit, and New York in that order.


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

Looks and feels like we got rain moving in !-- Maybe delivery pizza ?-- I'm an uneducated pizza hut guy !- but don't be putting some tomato sauce on a piece of cardboard and tell me it's pizza !- It's not !
I went and looked at veg -- One those 4 boxes is low on water - If U sloppy enough water farmer U learn the sound of a pump sucking air - Yeah- yeah I'll be back !- Die and I'll put another just like U in that grow hole !-
Things are backed up in veg - this Ain't no time for **** to be thriving- just stay alive - most of a month before anything can go to bloom !-

Edit :-- How can I tell if my weed is hydroponic ?-- Cuz-- U gonna have to ask someone else !-- I can't help U !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2020)

This ain't nothing but a 1 horse town
Broken dreams and rusted plows
And this snow ain't helping.   I almost want to cry.  I think Ill shoot something instead.   Got 2 paint bucket lids just asking for it!


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

U could be wearing pink panties and socks while living down there in one of Sheriff Joe's tents ?- U know with the wire fences and all ?

Edit -- Cameo - Word Up 
George Clinton and the Funkadelics 
Atomic Dog


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2020)

I have a total of 3yrs in Joes camps.  Nearly died from pneumonia 1 winter.  No coat, no Matt on my steel bunk no heat in the tent.
Had to sick the health dept on him to get moved indoors.
If I was terminal with a sickness Id take him out myself!
Good thing he's OUT of office.


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 14, 2020)

I had most of my snow melted, Now it's a winter wonderland.  Gloman, you aren't alone.  I shoot gongs with my Glocks, empty shotgun shells with my Sigs.  Or did before I started growing at least.  I'm a cache only person now.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2020)

Good morning, I was being all brave about staying home but that was in the sunshine in my yard. now we are covered with snow.
Bud's grandfather born in 1888 and was on a ship going to France from NY. 33 men died and were buried at sea. The sickbay was in the lower level.  He had a cough but the folks around him had the 1918 flu. He writes about how he would eat raw turnips and crackers but bribed the cook for a dollar and got some eggs and bacon. It was a long trip, they lost a lot of men, he would try to help them when he could. 
Ok, so it could be worse, right?  
I think our state has been hit the hardest with the covid.  I hope this staying in and canceling everything will help. 
hugs all around.


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm playing Charleton Heston in Omega Man !-- Stay dahell out the Mudhole!--- I will stake yo Zombieass !-- Bring me a twinkie and a pepsi !
I'm Zombie hunting ! -- Where my pipe ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

WV still in the clear -- How long ?-- Tell'm stay dahell out the holler Nick !- Might have that Zombie disease ?--

Edit :-- Them -- G-L-O-R-I-A
What's Jenny's number again ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

Today's lesson is about mice in bloom !


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

I needs the Bat Cave !- Grow environment ?- Who cares ?- Can we at least keep the rats out ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 14, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Here is a nice read on the powers of fresh air in better words than I can put out there.
> 
> https://medium.com/@ra.hobday/coron...from-the-1918-influenza-pandemic-509151dc8065



cool, my sister sent me that same article this morning...I looked out my window though, plenty fresh air but no sunshine today...
Good morning ofc, stay well!!!


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2020)

Went to the grocery store and it wasn't too bad. TP, bottled water, and chicken were gone. Didn't need any of that anyway. Took Stinky's advice and stocked up on potato juice and dog food. Smoke break, then loading up the smoker.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2020)

Just curious.....
Has anybody tried Amazon to see if they are having shortages?
Prime delivery is pretty fast!


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2020)

Prime truck has been busy on my street today. Maybe 5 deliveries


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

Water been hauled !- Should be good for most of a month !- Bigger they are the more they drink !--
Potato Juice ?-- Is that the same stuff I call Vodka ?-- I'm be working on a Potato Juice recipe eventually ! - Probably start in instant potato flakes ?-- The brewery supply got flavoring kits turn sugar liqour into whatever kinda liqour U want !- Bourbon- Vodka - Gin - Rum -- That's cheating though ! --


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2020)

Well its canna cap day.
I took 2 buds off the hemp and 2 buds off the CW X GDH. Decarbed and packed 8 caps.
I figured they about equal in milligrams so the logical thing to do was eat all 8!  
Gimme about an hour and Ill give a report on the effects.  If I can type!


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2020)

yes potato juice is vodka


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2020)

loaded up the smoker. Brats of course, chicken breasts the size of a whole chicken, and a pork shoulder


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 14, 2020)

Good morning everyone,  we prepare differently at my place.  Stocked up on coffee beans and Harley food.  I'd call it dog food but it looks better then some of the stuff I cook!  I got a freezer full and if that runs out there is a river out back.  Probably one of the few around that you can actually drink from.  I have a copious supply of cannabis so I figger we are set for at least a month.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 14, 2020)

I used to be all about the white likker.  Moonshine, Gin, Vodka.  Doc said no more drinkin'.  He said no more smokin' either but I told him you don't always git what you want, be happy I'm givin' up the likker!


umbra said:


> loaded up the smoker. Brats of course, chicken breasts the size of a whole chicken, and a pork shoulder


 I am gonna fry up a nuclear chicken tonite.  This thing has 5 wings.


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

I was down with Canadian Whiskey !- Drank Canadian Mist and Seagrams 7 then settled in on Crown Royal !- Still got a couple bags of Crown Royal bags in storage to remind me !- Don't have any interest in drinking any more - I just got addicted to the process of making liqour -- I'll taste it to see where it's at but mostly spit it out !-
Don't have a bunch of weed put up but got some fresh dried and more hanging and some to come after that -- I have help smoking it ! -- Had some help hauling water today too !-- I'm old !- I know what to do but can't always do it all myself any more dammit !--
Overcast and feels like rain but I'm told it will be tommorrow- don't want to dispute the weather forecast but it be here today late !
Now about that Ninja ?-- Scouts are out !-- Maybe they'll just bring it home ?-- No Uncle Keef gonna have to go get it !-- He crazy !- He don't care !- He bad !- He already threatened to give me the dam Carona virus !--


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2020)

You know why dogs can't talk? Because if they could, it would be, More smoke meats


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

Venison and bacon burgers for supper- Not enough fat in venison so the pork is thrown in during the grinding process!- Most times it turns out well !- I didn't make this so we'll see ? - The kids just left on the 4 wheeler with my kayak over they heads !- Last thing I said was find a place to put some plants outside !- Probably end up in the dam ER ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2020)

Ok, 2hrs since taking caps.   Hehe.   I Might be a bit high?
Here's an interesting effect.  You know when you say I got a buzz?
I know where that comes from now!  My body literally feels relaxed with a mild feeling of vibration, especially in my joints.   
Don't care how I got here, it feels Good.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 14, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Just curious.....
> Has anybody tried Amazon to see if they are having shortages?
> Prime delivery is pretty fast!


Shortages are so bad that stuff can be purchased but then 3 days later you get an out of stock notice and a refund that will hit your cc in 3-5 business days. Was buying powdered milk n eggs for my friend and both are out. Stuff I need for work, like 70% alcohol wipes and respirator cartridges.... GONE. No TP either.


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

Only took 4 trim caps but ?--- Bzzzzzz !- --That's where I live ! - Might take some more too !- U must be right there outside of Too High ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2020)

after 3 hours of smoke, time for the Texas crutch on the pork shoulder. Got a nice crust char going


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2020)

Forgive me but I couldn't BELIEVE what I just read on the Illinois CDC site!

"Talk with your children about the outbreak, try to stay calm, and reassure them that they are safe."

Maybe it's me, but me thinks there is something smelly about that statement!

We have great big chunks of snow falling!  Its not sticking so its ok by me.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)

Its weekend so no 4:20 notice required...got a lot done in yard this morning...had a nice lunch of chicken breast...speckled bb...and fried okra...lemon cake for dessert. Took afternoon off...been watching 68 Whiskey...good series...got a lil humor...decent main characters and supporting cast...a lil action and adventure...I think it is a hit...but what do i know. Now it is  keep the bong hot time and kick back for the evening here.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2020)

Keef said:


> Only took 4 trim caps but ?--- Bzzzzzz !- --That's where I live ! - Might take some more too !- U must be right there outside of Too High ?


Hehehe
Too high?
Not till I kiss the sky!
I'm kind of overdue for my cerebral vacation.  Could use a little healing too.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)

I got coconut cap raided my a needy person today...so I will simmer up a new batch tomorrow...undecided on what flavor yet...glad you got back in the game Gman...nothing like the feeling of contentment.


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

Caps ?-- Happens to me too often !-- I don't mind right now -- I'd rather see people lit up like a Christmas tree than freaking out about some virus they have abosolutely no power to control ! -- I put the burgers in the smoker with a pack of weenies - Hebrew Brand -- Holy Weenies !- They been Koshered !- The dogs are guarding them for me !- Bruno got a stick !

When the kids came back  from the water with the kayak --they was wet !-- 78 lb Bruno swam  out to get that stick she was paddling with -- Apparently there was a dispute and a struggle ensued  about who's paddle it was ---Bruno won !--  she got wet !  -- Nephew went in after her !- Bruno brought his trophy kayak stick home !

Edit :-- Made a successful trade ! -- Bruno's favorite stick for my kayak paddle ! -- Had to throw in half a Weenie but the kayak paddle is on top the trailer now !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm having trouble deciding which 3 clones to keep for scrog grow and which 2 to reclone for later.  I Need to keep FG. (House of Rose) It is Great especially during daytime duties.  CW X GDH ( House of umbra) Is real nice and Xtra frosty. I'm hoping it cures in for me as I expect.  Terp profile is Outstanding!      
What can I say about NS X BBSL. (Brother Keefs handiwork!)It is a heavy hitter and producer. 
B.O.C. (House of Umbra)is starting to reveal some heavy buddage under all that greenery with frost starting to set in on larger leaves.  I've popped these beans several times unfortunately I got males till now!   I haven't tried her yet but I'm ready when she is!
Which leads me to jock horror x black jack.   This is a Nice relaxing buzz for sure.

So, you see my delema.
Plus I have a ton of seeds I still need to try from Keef and Umbra!
Lol
This may be the ramblings of a stoned man......


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

There's a dam epidemic going on if people got time to be counting your plants just tell them U got da virus !-- Stay dahell away !---3 ?--  That's not enough plants !- 6 plants ?- I ain't playing dat **** !-- I would like to be a legal pot farmer but 6 plants ?- How about I just keep doing what I'm do and U run along and do some cop **** !- U know --like "Protect and Serve " ? --


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2020)

You know what is good about growing? your nephews call you more often. LOL... awesomeness abounds. 
Annie, my puppy from heaven is becoming the adolescent from hell. 
It is 4:29. Smoking something called mother tongue. it is ok.  Lazy day here. I think chocolate dipped potato chips would be very nice about now. hmm
The snow has melted. Bring on spring please.  I wonder how ness is.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm with you on plant count keef!
What I'm trying, is to fill a 3 x 7 net with colas using 3 plants cuz that would give me perfect coverage using my lights, with 2 clones about 8 weeks behind, giving me a chance to slip in a couple new ones on the off grow.  I'm thinking better management of light and space might help me increase my yields indoors while making an effort to remain within the rules.
I'm not 100% protected but I'm betting as long as my extortion is paid up and I don't try to "profit" by it they gonna bother somebody more interesting.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 14, 2020)

Hehehe!
Go Annie!    
Oh no.....chocolate dipped potato chips?  I think they should be illegal.  So they would be even tastier!   Like dipped bacon.


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

Chocolate dipped bacon ?-- I need a moment !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 14, 2020)

Sweet n savory ftw. Chocolate dipped pretzel sticks are BOMB. I'm imagining the pretzels made with bacon fat instead of another oil... mmmm...
Keef you reminded me... back at umass me n some buddies had an Irish jam band thing going on. We called ourselves the black velvet band and told our parents it was because of that corny song but it was really because we were too poor to drink whiskey packaged in glass. I played fiddle and bartended. : p


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2020)

pork is crunchy on the outside, melt in your mouth inside. I think its done


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 14, 2020)

Experimental oat cheese sticks... I *think* I put in oat flour, Kraft mac n yak powder, some leftover shake n bake bbq flavored, an egg, olive oil, thyme, half n half, water, and some wondra flour.  Squeezed out of a baggie onto parchment... 15 [email protected], flip onto a rack, peeled off paper, back in to crisp. This should be interesting.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 14, 2020)

Umbra you got the magic balance. Nice work, what can we all bring for side dishes lol


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2020)

Smoke ring is perfect


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

That's done right !
Nephew stopped at the store for lettuce and tomato for the burgers  - said the place looked like it had been ransacked ! 
Panic buying !-- How they gonna act when things get bad ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 14, 2020)

Yayy I got supplies for the apocalypse!
Another sf2000! Third one, wmass grown nomnoms! So tired of my plants climbing into the hps. This is like, the garden equivalent of installing a baby gate to keep the overcurious dog out of the kitchen bin. Umbra's stuff gets... LARGE lol


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 14, 2020)

thegloman said:


> I'm with you on plant count keef!
> What I'm trying, is to fill a 3 x 7 net with colas using 3 plants cuz that would give me perfect coverage using my lights, with 2 clones about 8 weeks behind, giving me a chance to slip in a couple new ones on the off grow.  I'm thinking better management of light and space might help me increase my yields indoors while making an effort to remain within the rules.
> I'm not 100% protected but I'm betting as long as my extortion is paid up and I don't try to "profit" by it they gonna bother somebody more interesting.


Pick 3 of your clones that are looking bushy and net them pretty early on.  I regularly fill that space with 3 plants.  I usually try and veg about 6 weeks and if everything else is dialed in you should do well.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 14, 2020)

Umbra, thats gotta be good.  I better go make dinner.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 14, 2020)

Afternoon old farts...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

experimental oat stix kinda look like a Chihuahua hit up the olde country buffet and went back for thirds, and the parking lot was very um... August in Albuquerque.   But they taste like the lovechild of melba toast and that one time your roommates got a couple pizzas and you woke up with a hangover the next morning and shamelessly put the crusts in the toaster oven for breakfast, mystery teeth marks and all. 9/10, would make again... If I can remember what they're made of, and in what proportions. 
Bestie and I definitely made a dent in them. I love crunchy things that aren't celery sticks. Booooorrrring! Good for flossing yer teefs, I guess.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

It's almost 4:20 am.  It's the Ides of March.  My Raspberry Cough will play the part of Ceasar and I will harvest the seedy bush.  A herm snuck in, and through my inexperience, I did not catch it until almost harvest.

 I have three rotations coming in behind it.  I am not sure if #2 is affected, #3 was in the clone box during the critical time (I think) and #4 is certainly not affected.  I will save the bag seed until I figure out what I have.  

WW will be ready to clone in a month or so.  I promised to cut back on growing.  My best half wants to be able to have a plumber or appliance delivery to go in the basement without fear of  being busted.  When I get some stockpiled, I may want to take a little time out too.

 With any luck, it could be legal by then.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 15, 2020)

Good Morning OFC......Good luck with the seeds Dax and congrats on being in production again. We have another weak cool front that cannot find its way on to the Atlantic...been going back and forth a day or so and causing some decent joint pain...all the heavy hauling work on the firewood has my hips barking now...last year it was hands...they do not have a copper fit for hips that I know of . Got to check the resupply depot today and see what damage has been done since mid-week...it has been interesting observing USA attempt at prepping...to say the least....to say the most...folks are ill prepared and half crazy right now. Keef nailed it...what they gonna do in a real crisis? Got the decarb working on some flowers this morning...after the coconut cap raid yesterday I am on empty...it will go in the crock in a bit and when I come back from recon, I will be greeted with that wonderful smell of simmering coconut earl and cannabis flowers...it is a smile generator.  Enjoy this fine day Folks...be kind...share...and prepare...you will be fine!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 15, 2020)

Growing up and smoking meats all my life...That is about as good as it gets Umbra...your hired!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 15, 2020)

THC infused toilet paper!   Lmao!   I love it!   Calm your azz down!  Hahaha!

Good morning yall!
Dang umbra!
That sure looks tasty!
I had a burrito.


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC,  6 degrees here but the wood stove is working well. I'm so ready for spring.


----------



## Keef (Mar 15, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- Ugh !- Must be that front HP talking about ?-- My face been complaining since yesterday !-- Humid and oppressive in the mudhole - Liquid air !- Took a dose of caps and packed a pipe -- I'm done for the day !-- People need to chill out !-- Panic is non productive !-- Gives U tunnel vision and U lose situational awareness !-- I got a box of buck shot - anything else I need better be between my ears ?-- I'm in better shape than most - I survived the aftermath of Katrina and I been living in this rundown travel trailer in the mudhole for a couple months now ?- Hard times ?- Ha !
I earned my dam Bat Cave and I will have it !- Dammit !
Wake and Bake !

Stinky --It's the Umbra frost that is impressive !- He has a gift !


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

Dax- I feel ya on the trade off between cellar conditions being easier to control than attics, but harder to hide from contractors. My electrician is tame, and so is the HVAC guy. I end up doing most of my home repairs myself, but this past summer the house sewer hookup failed and I was so glad to not have a grow down there while dealing with it. I saved a couple grand doing the demolition myself but had to have a serious plumber in to cut out the Victorian era p00p pipe. I didn't get a tame vibe from the dude and scrambled to hide the giant pile of hydro gear from curious eyes. His apprentice, on the other hand... lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

Sunny and crisp today. Off to the laundromat to get one last wash in before shtf. Good times!


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Rain with more rain expected, lol. Spring has been here a couple of weeks already. Flowers are everywhere. Checked the breeder box this morning and it smells great in there. 6 weeks in and the seeds are forming nicely. Some will be very large and some will be super small size wise. The flower room is showing the strains weaknesses and a couple will get the boot for sure. With all the strains I'm running, weeding out the wheat from the chaff. Truthfully, not everything is worth keeping when you see 1st hand how they perform, you know what's bunk. Flower set is impressive in the flower room. Upped the CO2 to 1500 ppm and dropped the lights off temp by 10 degrees. Rh is at 35%


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 15, 2020)

So I really screwed up and I need your feedback. When I re-engineered my flowering room last Thursday I accidentally moved the timer switch to 'ON' so they worked 24/7  and didn't notice until just now. So now I have two almost done plants and 9 plants just a week into flowering that are... confused, ruined ? Help please


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2020)

no way of knowing what effect it will have. Some plants will trigger from it immediately and some require a more sustained triggering to have any effect


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

You're gonna have to beef up your herm inspections.  Fingers crossed they didn't mind!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2020)

Good morning all,

Biff, do you mean only 2 days? I bet they will be ok.

Snow still sticking around.  next saturday 65, woo hoo. I Don't mind being isolated in good weather but not in the snow. 
I need a project... maybe dust this house.  I hope you guys have a great sunday and stay stoned if needed.


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2020)

That is why I stress test any plants I am interested in breeding


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 15, 2020)

Thank you all! Chalk one up to noobism.


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2020)

Had a guy order clones. Agreed on price and delivery time. He tells me he found same cuts cheaper somewhere else. BUT, he'll take them for 1/2 price. LOL I killed them and threw them out rather than play extortion games. Now I want 1/2 money up front or I won't bother taking the cuts. And up front money is non refundable if you play those games.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

What a scoundrel. I hope he gets mites from his half price clones. Would serve him right.


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2020)

typical out here. He didn't think I would kill them. He thought that since they were rooted, I'd take what I can get. F that. Do it once, and your just another beach they can play.


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2020)

so is it time to mark my front door with lamb's blood?


----------



## Keef (Mar 15, 2020)

Good deal Umbra !- Don't be played like that !-- 
Lamb's Blood ?--  Store's out !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 15, 2020)

I agree with you umbra!
You got lots of work and skill involved there.
An agreement to me wether it be verbal, or a hand shake is just as good as written.  
Never be played!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2020)

Besides that, your clones spring into growth the minute you get them... stupid man.


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2020)

hated to throw them out, but I have no place for 250 mimosas. that was a chunk of change, too


----------



## Keef (Mar 15, 2020)

I am not looking forward to riding this out in the mudhole !-- Things been hard enough when there wasn't an epidemic !-- Stuck in between for who knows how long ?-- 
Older - crippled up some ?- Lungs are good so there's a good chance I'll survive it -- Came out the swamp after Katrina on my own 2 feet and bought me a house at the beach !- - I can do it again if I have no choice -- I am aware I am starting behind the 8 ball !-  The mudhole ain't the healthiest of environment to start with !--There will be a way out eventually although I'm not seeing it now ?-- 
Wouldn't be right for everyone else for me to have a fair chance anyway ?-- When this is over I'll be fine but I'm not looking forward to the struggle !- Stay High !


----------



## Keef (Mar 15, 2020)

On the other hand I need to go harvest some more Mudhole Pink seed -- Got a couple dozen already -- They special !- This ain't the way U breed !- Mom hasn't been under 12/12 for many months -- She a freak !- I bloomed Leroy then brought him to her in veg !-- Now I got seed !
Should be a second wave of them too !-- 
Mom --(The White -x- Nepal Indica )-x- Black Berry Snow Lotus 
Dad-- Snow Desiel -x- BBSL 
Don't know how to do genetic percentages but there seems to be a bit of Snow Lotus and BBSL up in there ?-- It works for Bohdi --it should work for me ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 15, 2020)

I had to take the little clone girlz out for a spanking!
They are getting pretty unruly.
Bending has got them ready for the net but I gotta harvest the big girlz first.  At least 2 more weeks maybe 4.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 15, 2020)

Keef
I think I'm gonna slide that WI into the next rotation.   She IS a heavy producer.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 15, 2020)

Those look real good there gman!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 15, 2020)

To bad you are on the left coast, I know somebody who would love to have a couple hundred mimosa clones.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 15, 2020)

Looks good gman but a lots gonna change in a week.  My veg is doubling in size in a week right now.  Hows everyone doing?  Cold again here in the holler.  Neighbor put a new roof on his cabin.  All I'm gonna say is glad I didn't have ta pay his contractor. Tin roof got more dents then a ten year old roof in a hailstorm.  I'm smoking a cut of glue that I am truly proud of but its not for the ambitious at heart, great stuff for a couch potato like me.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

umbra said:


> hated to throw them out, but I have no place for 250 mimosas. that was a chunk of change, too


That's about  $200 imvested, just in rapidrooters. Not to mention labor, electricity,  and hormone. I wish there were a way to blacklist dirty plant johns like the BBS the exotic dancers and escorts keep for problem clients. 
That sucks man I'm sorry


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

Keef you're surviving on a level that makes the living dead storyline look positively cushy; you're gonna be good. 
The gubner just shut down schools statewide for 3 weeks. My housemate teaches in public ed, and is 3 weeks away from closing on her new house,  and is a wreck. Mostly from a sense of not getting any useful info from the school district or her union rep, just reading it in the paper. Surprise! The ides of March just stuck a knife in her back. Hopefully the prime rate drop makes it up to her in the long run!
My work is over the state line and my instincts are telling me it's going to be a week delay between mass and vermont, despite the tourism industry in VT making the state border quite blurry, to the point of irrelevance. 
My roomies coworker just posted on Facebook that she's looking for work during the break... house, yard, childcare,  errands... B1TCH YOU ARE GONNA BECOME A VECTOR!!! I would seriously hire her to help me with yard stuff but knowing she's just tooting around going wherever, screw that I'll rake my own lawn. I feel for hourlies and gig workers really, but doesn't mean I'm not looking at their risk factors in the types of work they're doing, before inviting contagion onto my porch. Welcome to chaos; time to pack one and smoke a burnt offering to whatever deities look after agnostic blue collar types.
Gluten free redneck Italian feast tonight. Hashbrown frittata with a bit of meat n spinach integrated into the pie is a pretty good replacement for pasta.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 15, 2020)

High yall!


----------



## Keef (Mar 15, 2020)

Bending like a reed in the wind here !-- I wouldn't call what I been doing the last couple months "living" but life has always seem to prepare me for adversity -- I must admit to being concerned about trying to sell a house during an epidemic but I'm be fine - Not sure how or why but I'm a survivor ! -- 
I didn't get **** done today - my face been bothering me so I stayed lit up on caps all day - even took a nap !--
 I'm pretty sure the local Zombies got the message loud and clear about staying out the mudhole -- I haven't had anymore trouble since I "expressed my presence " !
Welcome to my world beeches !-- Sneaking around the mudhole is incompatible with life !
Carona hasn't changed much for me !- Myass in a sling and I gotta get it out ! --The pot farm ?- Doing what a pot farm do !-
- Keep your game tight and don't get lost in the fear !---Sometimes U can't get there from here but tommorrow might open a way ?-- Onward thru the fog !


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2020)

Watching Netflix, Meat-eaters


----------



## Keef (Mar 15, 2020)

Just felt another wave wash over me from the caps -- I think that sign say "Too High" but I'm not sure ?- Having trouble focusing ?- Not sure there is even a sign there at all ?-- Am I even here ?-- Where is here ?-

Edit -- Still listening to Samantha Fish -


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 15, 2020)

Good evening your old farts...got home about mid day today from visiting family...my youngest grand baby’s 1st birthday...went out to the shed and refilled the res and trimmed up the plants...switched my one organic grow to 12/12 after trimming and tying...Just gonna let it go now for a while and see how it does...bout all I’m gonna try to do is keep the stalks cleaned up and try to promote bud growth...how you do that?Also trimmed up the younguns in the other box and tied them down they are still vegging for a bit longer...wish I knew what the he|| I was doin though...gonna probably get a late start on the outdoor garden this year cuz we’re gonna take a bit of vacation early in the summer or late spring depending on how this corona b$ goes...mostly just visit family here in NCal and Oregon, do some coastal sight seeing and hangin...see if maybe they growin some weed over on the NCal coast, I hear the do...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

We are all going in to a challenging time. So here are some words of wisdom. It's better when enjoyed in the context of the 36 chambers (I'm on the east coast,  you west coast guys can sue me, I have a feisty lawyer who wears tie dye undershirts, wu tang forever! ), but... be water,  my friends .


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 15, 2020)

I kinda like chillin in the mountains as I do.  I work really hard at not getting stressed out over stuff.  I'll be bummed if we go through a bunch of shortages. (Not TP but real stuff, like meat and veggies at the store. Haven't got that kind of perpetual grow, not yet anyways


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

Glass n claws match. I'm ready for everything. Bring it on.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 16, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Costco and Wal-Mart are absolutely insane!  People pushing cart loads of TP.
***!!!!  Has NOBODY figured out how to wipe without paper?
No reported cases here yet but I'm thinking if you use just a little common sense you can avoid this as easily as any other flu.
Groceries?   I got 40 acres of groceries on the hoof and wing.
Got a steel trash can full of wheat and enuff cracked corn to last a millinium.
I think this is just another ** game from the powers that be to eliminate the weak and control the global population.
Anyway.....my house smells SO Nice!
Open the door and its sweet sweet flowers!   Best air freshener Ever!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 16, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Decent day in the making here...tad cooler after that wayward front moved on toward the East. Our town has been invaded by a flock of red crested panic buyers...they toted off all the paper(dude wipes included !...they had been sitting there for months) beans and rice were gone...vice items were gone...cig lighters and fuel...but propane fuel was still on shelf in plumbing department . Processed meat and bread was low...water gone. Now...my turn to be an arse and complain about leadership at Federal levels....there is none!...nuff said. This is a horrible response to a National crisis and we deserve better...there has been weeks to educate...prepare...and devise plans to ensure the public's safety...none of this has been met. At this point you will do well to realize your on your on...I know most here are on this boat....but there is millions waiting for a Guvment response to save them...might pass it along...to quote a line from Apocalypse Now...."There is no one in charge here!"...Off for a walk...Spring time and the Coyotes have the call of the wild going out there...Peace ya'll.


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

Morning OFC-- Social Distancing ?- Guess that don't apply to the OFC ?-- Quit breathing at me Gloman !- 6 feet apart !- Don't be crowding me !-- It's dark !- Just finished my first cup of coffee and had a few tokes !- Not in a hurry to start the day !-- Wondering if my supply chain is gonna dry up ?--- I'll worry ahout that later --for now I got coffee and weed and right now that's all I need !-- 
Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this day !- In a minute ?- Shortly ?- soon ?- maybe ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 16, 2020)

Cough cough cough!
Hehe
I don't have the virus, I just smoked a joint!


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

Bruno went fishing with the kids yesterday but they had to bring him home and lock him up !- - He wanted to fetch the fishing lures !- - He can get in as much trouble as me ?-- Hog or something got him in the neck pretty good -- Flesh wound only injured skin and was too late for me to sew it up even if I had my **** -He like me - He a tough ole country dog - He'll survive !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 16, 2020)

Nothing like being able to "roll your own"...very happy your back in production!


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC.  I have my first harvest in.  I've been reading about making Golden Dragon, cannabis coconut oil, and gummies.  I will be making GD in a canning jars first. The taste is supposed to be better.

 The schools have closed from Covid-19 so we will be invaded by the grandkids again.  Getting the smelly sawtooth marjoram out of the house cutting down the pungent smell will help stealth.  The kids know that I raise vegetables in the basement.  I offered them some chili peppers and basil.  VEGTABLES!  YUCK,  NO WAY!  I smiled and now they carefully inspect their food for dreaded vegetables. They don't know about cauliflower potatoes or sweet potato fries,  squash macaroni and cheese, or death by chocolate zucchini cake and bread.

 Son in law is ok with it, but daughter is paranoid.  She's doing the Sgt Shultz denial of "I know nothink, absolutely nothink!".   I lead her Baptist raised mom astray.  Daughter is probably an athiest.  LOL.

 My personal freed of Don't ax, Don't tell, Don't smell and Don't sell works in the family.

Have a good day and stay healthy.


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Dax !-- There is no recipe or set strength for Green Dragon so knock yourself out on trying to make it taste better !- THC/CBD dissolve in alcohol -- How much in how much alcohol is up to U ?-- To make it taste good U gotta break the rules -- My solution is to add clean RSO to a prepared wine/brandy -- I'll work out dosing later--
On dosing ?-- Dax if U will decarb some on a paper plate or such and pack it into empty gel caps U can get a rough idea about what a dose is !- Take a couple and you'll know how strong they are in an hour or so and then U can figure out how many would be a dose !- Then weigh some caps  and find out how much weed is in a cap /dose -- That'll help U when U doing rough math On making coconut extract or other edibles !-

Edit :-- Get U a vacuum pump and some of that celite filter stuff Umbra uses -U can remove much of the water soluble compounds that will affect taste !--  U can also make RSO clean enough to put in a vape cartridge if U thin it slightly -- See: EJ Mix !- Warm the CLEAN RSO up and add EJ Mix drop vise while mixing !- Won't take much !- Fill cartridges and vape away !-- Works fine in a dab rig too !


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

Sipping on the tail end of a " Peach Cobbler" vape cartridge this morning cause I lost my lighter -- Peach Cobbler for breakfast ?- I can dig it !


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

40,000 people crowded into airports for hours last night returning from Europe -- If Carona wasn't in your town yet this should speed it along ?-- Another symptom of a failed presidency !- --Never fear all will be well !-- We building a wall !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 16, 2020)

Good morning O.F.C. I been rolling joints for a road trip.  Overcast skies but it is not raining so that's good.   Smoke em if you got em


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 16, 2020)

Good morning all! Dull dreary day, a skiff of snow overnight and 20 degrees now. All the closings and madness getting closer to me here but we still have TP on the shelves. Just hope the gardening store doesn't close before Wednesday. Looking forward to a quieter day today. Keep your heads down.


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC. The craziness is just beginning. Raining hard enough, dogs won't go out.


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2020)

Not sure about work. Have a meeting scheduled at 9:30 at winery. Not sure if production of winery is shutdown, but I am a high risk individual. Not sure how this is going to play out.


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2020)

Winery just texted me. Meeting is canceled this morning.


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2020)

Only thing I know to do, smoke enormous amounts of cannabis


----------



## novitius (Mar 16, 2020)

Morning OFC. How's everybody doing? I hope we're all healthy. It seems my family has recovered from whatever it is we've been dealing with and is back to normal. They're planning to shut down schools for the rest of the year and they've close all bars and restaurants too. You can get carry out but you aren't going in to sit down and eat. 
 I was thinking back and I can't recall having ever seen anything this serious. Do any of you? I was popped in 81. I'm pretty sure I've never seen a response like this. 
 There's a lot of anxiety out in the world. Everyone is either scared or to lackadaisical to be scared. 
 I'm really glad I did the shopping I did not. Ha! No family can laugh at me! I was right! 

 I really do hope you're all well. I miss stopping in everyday.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey there Nov!
Glad you're all doing well now.
People ate losing their freaking minds over this.
I'm sure its bad but maybe not as bad as people are acting like


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 16, 2020)

Good mornin ofc...all wet and cold out on the west side...looks like it’s here for at least a week...I guess we need the rain though...I shopping before the $hit hit the fan and bought a pack of tp and paper towels like I always do...glad I did too...so I’m stocked pretty well and I got family nearby and we help each other in times like this...I think we gonna be ok even if some things are hard to find...gas comin down I think I’ll go fill up the motorhome while it’s cheap in case I gotta go on the road at some point...the govn’r closed all the schools, restaurants and bars here too, I think we gonna see some speakeasy’s poppin up, people already showed they gonna have they’re alcohol and they like to drink it with other drinkers...doesn’t alcohol kill bugs???guess it sometimes makes for bad judgement too though...I’ll have mine at home like usual...
Got my garden beds all ready for spring now I’m just tryin to wait out the rain to plant...looks like it’ll be a while now...
Hey, cheers ofc and let’s get high!!!Nick’s off on a road trip, Goin anywhere special or just wandering???


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

6 more tomato plant --Need another bed ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 16, 2020)

Walked in to have my late cracker break and its noon...what happened to the AM....guess I am old enough to have some missing time now without stares lol. Been at it doing yard and garden stuff...planted a bunch more items in cups...yellow zucchini..black beauty egg plants...spineless okra...and a early maturing tomato. Got a few green egg zucchini ready to go out in a day or so and more stuff popping up daily...I tend to spread my planting out in case of a disaster...if these warm temps hold I will get 2 planting seasons. I have some Ichiban egg plant seeds on the way here for Thursday Pic are green egg squash and a couple early girl tomatoes...potatoes marking the rows...and 3 BHN 1021 Hybrids tomatoes.


----------



## rubrown (Mar 16, 2020)

umbra said:


> Only thing I know to do, smoke enormous amounts of cannabis


I'm sure you know how to do more than that! Can you think of a time when you did, with great success, something more than that? I'm sure you can.


----------



## novitius (Mar 16, 2020)

Umbra after you breaking out that 5 gallon bucket of wax? I'm coming through if you are!


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

Wait for me !-
- That's not shine !-- It's hand sanitizer !-- Apple pie flavored hand sanitizer and nerve tonic !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2020)

Good morning, talked to our kids today, both cashiers at busy stores. They are both ok. I worry. IF i already told you that forgive me.
So when i got a couple of clones from umbra it showed me just how bad my grow was, but a miracle happened. They took one look at the clones and said we too can look like that, and they do... Quick turn around. AND, i think all but one a girl. It is in the 40s here but sunny. I planted some impatience today. orange with purple centers. Stinky, i hope your roommate is doing ok and you too. I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

Quick easy CKN egg incubator ?-- I remember a light bulb and a dome don't I ?-- Dude across the street got yard birds - If he got a rooster I"m get some eggs !- Just thinking about an incubator 1st !-- Any suggestions for incubating half dozen maybe a dozen eggs ?

Edit :-- Nevermind the tractor supply sell chicks -- I hope they the kind that likes fermented corn ?


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 16, 2020)

I remember coming home and some disease hit where the entire flock were falling over weak.  then we found out that the Mulberry tree berries fermented and were sweet wine berries.

I don't think you will have a problem.


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

Need some copper tubing and some parts and pieces before I  start cooking but the chicks are a  good idea - Don't know how bad things will get for how long - I can have Broilers table ready in 8 weeks -- Eggs and CKN go a long way when it comes to feeding yourself-- Some veggies in the ground - still need garlic / onion and some herbs !--

CKNs eating fermented corn is not a problem!-- I'll have to work up to it !


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 16, 2020)

thegloman said:


> I had to take the little clone girlz out for a spanking!
> They are getting pretty unruly.
> Bending has got them ready for the net but I gotta harvest the big girlz first.  At least 2 more weeks maybe 4.


gloman, what type of rooting powder or gel do you use?


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey Steve - Welcome to the OFC !
I don't use anything to clone- stick a cutting in a aero basket and collar and drop it in an empty hole !
This is a Purple Mimosa 
Mimosa-x- Double Purple Dojo


----------



## thegloman (Mar 16, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> gloman, what type of rooting powder or gel do you use?


Last time I didn't use any at all with the bubble cloner, just EM-1.
When I use soil I just used some off brand cloning powder.

Edit:  I got 6 out of 7 1st try in the bubble cloner.   My success rate in dirt is WAY less.


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2020)

dip n grow


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

Dow down over 10% again today !-- I ain't the best at math but I'm pretty sure U can't do that for very many days and have anything left?

This going on for months ?
Definitely gonna need CKNs !
And some copper line !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2020)

Our daughter called today, i told her sorry about her inheritance.... she said she was hoping it would take care of us in our old age, i think that is now.. This is some scary crazy times. I wish we had someone at the top who was smart. I went outside and sang to the neighborhood, no one yelled. lol.. It is sunny and COLD.


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 16, 2020)

Keef said:


> Dow down over 10% again today !-- I ain't the best at math but I'm pretty sure U can't do that for very many days and have anything left?
> 
> This going on for months ?
> Definitely gonna need CKNs !
> And some copper line !



You can do it for quite a while, 10% of 90% is always less. Kinda like everyday you walk half way to a destination. LOL


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 16, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Last time I didn't use any at all with the bubble cloner, just EM-1.
> When I use soil I just used some off brand cloning powder.
> 
> Edit:  I got 6 out of 7 1st try in the bubble cloner.   My success rate in dirt is WAY less.





Keef said:


> Hey Steve - Welcome to the OFC !
> I don't use anything to clone- stick a cutting in a aero basket and collar and drop it in an empty hole !
> This is a Purple Mimosa
> Mimosa-x- Double Purple Dojo View attachment 259664


I’ve heard a number of you guys mention the aero basket. I’ll have to look into that


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 16, 2020)

My son just found out he has to telecommute for work the next two weeks...oh darn!!!


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

About a month out !


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

Only a few days into bloom


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

Purple Mimosa clone earlier ?
Purple Mimosa got a lighter hanging on it in 1st pic !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 17, 2020)

Good morning yall!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 17, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone....Nice enough day starting off here....warm and no rain...good enough for me! This run is starting to guzzle water and kicking the stretch off...no boys yet...I ordered another Matristar light yesterday...the Samsung diodes are great...but the Osram German tech is gnawing on their butt big time. Matristar offers both now in their S1 and S2 fixtures. This event we are having sure stinks of 03...fictitious weapons of mass destruction....needless War...rob America at gas pumps. We have less than 100 deaths and it paralyzes the Nation?...Airlines all ready wanting 50 billion to survive...guess this will be mass transits bail out. We all so lost Freedoms and had a new Police organization created...HLS...which was catapulted to the front of the pack  power wise over all others. Stores would like to go shop at home if possible...American public is a tad hard to deal with...this may be the next freedom we loose. Stay tuned...this one is not over...I promise. Off for a walk and a couple jobs today...should I freak them out and wear my mask with Shark teeth on it??? Nahhh I am scary enough lol...Enjoy your day amigo's!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 17, 2020)

Every time some "disaster" happens, we lose another bit of freedom in name of a "squeeky clean" America.
Stand in line
Give up your gun
Forced to surrender
If you can't run.
The Way of The Beast!

Most of Us are old and we won't be around for the real horror, but our children and grandchildren are going to be living in a world I want NO part of.   God help us All!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 17, 2020)

Checking on F.G. trichs today.  Just starting to turn cloudy but OMG she smells so sweet!


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 17, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

I tried Golden Dragon last night.  I am too cautious trying to find the right dose.  I tried some, 45 min later, double.  45 min double again.  Then it was getting late, said forget it and then went  to bed.  I woke up with a pleasant buzz and a good night's sleep.

It's the lull before grandkids and our spring clean up being tied to learning good pandemic fighting sanitation practices.


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 17, 2020)

Morning, sunny and 16 today. Do you suppose they cancelled spring because of COVID-19? Thegloman is right, hang on to your rights.


----------



## Keef (Mar 17, 2020)

Morning OFC  -- Ugh !-- More coffee!-
Estimates are that Carona could kill more Americans than were lost in WW1 -WW2 and Vietnam combined -- Not looking like a farce to me !- Looks to me like we got a party and President in charge who are total failures and causing cause things to be worse !- Take your guns ?-- Give me a break !-- Weapons of war don't belong in civilian hands !--Regulation --Just like when they outlawed sub machine guns like the Thompson submachine gun favored by the prohibition era outlaws  -- The way I see it is many of U can smoke a legal joint -- That means your rights have heen expanded not taken away !-- The failure of government in this instance can't he blamed on the deep state or a Democrat hoax -- It is a failure of a republican president and his controlling party - All politicians are that way or all politicians Do it ?-- No they don't !-- your Man is unfit for office !


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2020)

Home sick. got a runny nose and coughing. Hoping for the best


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2020)

The breeder box was ready, so cut everything. Did a wet trim and hanging them


----------



## thegloman (Mar 17, 2020)

Our ability to smoke a "legal" joint is in NO way a right.
IF you pay their Extortion price you can get away with it but its not an expansion of our rights.
Its EXTORTION flat and simple.


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 17, 2020)

And just so you know, I can buy a Thompson sub machine gun tomorrow if I could afford to because they are NOT outlawed; just pay a $200.00 tax.


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2020)

pistol rounds, waste


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Umbra, Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 17, 2020)

My opinion, keep the politics off of the page. Always he said,she said. It's always the other sides fault.


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2020)

You are kind of new to the site and even newer to OFC. So I will let it go. When other members say stuff, political or otherwise and it's inappropriate, I don't say anything. Not because I agree with them, but because tolerance is more important. We don't all agree about many things. Growing cannabis is what brought us together and what binds us. OFC is a tight group, family even. Your complaints are just your politics, so I let it go. I suggest you do the same


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 17, 2020)

They'll have to rip my cast iron skillet out of my cold dead hands!!!! Meanwhile we can agree to disagree and keep on helping each other with the thing most easily under our control... the devils lettuce!!! : )

It's super damp and chilly here today in the Cold Part . It snowed overnight; Fake Spring just ended and Second Winter is coming! Hope everyone is cozy in your grow rooms!


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 17, 2020)

umbra said:


> You are kind of new to the site and even newer to OFC. So I will let it go. When other members say stuff, political or otherwise and it's inappropriate, I don't say anything. Not because I agree with them, but because tolerance is more important. We don't all agree about many things. Growing cannabis is what brought us together and what binds us. OFC is a tight group, family even. Your complaints are just your politics, so I let it go. I suggest you do the same


You got it


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2020)

Our history shows some are better at it than others. It has fractured the OFC previously. The members that left would come back and troll the site starting trouble and using different names. The reason they continued to come back … best growing info and strains anywhere. I suspect they still view the site as guests.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 17, 2020)

That's right!
We are family.  Sometimes we get a little rambunctious but tolerance is key.    
We All love the same thing though and I haven't found better advice, help or genetics Anywhere!       
Thanks OFC!


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 17, 2020)

No Biggie. I value the advice I get on growing and didn't know the "rules". Take a lot more than that to get rid of me!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 17, 2020)

If anyone wants to fight today, tell me how pineapple belongs on pizza, or whether it's cool to put water instead of milk in tomato soup (or pierogi dough for that matter) in non emergency circumstances. Cash me ousssside howboudaht?!


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm in the No Pineapple club and I don't like mater soup. No fight from me today. Pierogi's, now that's another matter. I haven"t found one yet I didn't like


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 17, 2020)

I can tolerate pineapple on pizza as long as the other half doesn’t...that’s where I take my slice...
Good morning ofc...we hangin at the sons place today, happy saint patties day...wishing a good day to you all!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Mar 17, 2020)

Hola, OFC!  Been out of pocket for a few days - good to be back! 

Really glad I decided to try a SCROG, as it looks like we'll all have some extra time on our hands.  Need a project.

I agree that we came here to grow weed, not fight.  I don't know one person who doesn't have enough fighting in their world already.


Zombie Death F#ck and Grand Daddy Purps gettin' ready to bulk up.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 17, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> Good morning OFC.
> 
> I tried Golden Dragon last night.  I am too cautious trying to find the right dose.  I tried some, 45 min later, double.  45 min double again.  Then it was getting late, said forget it and then went  to bed.  I woke up with a pleasant buzz and a good night's sleep.
> 
> It's the lull before grandkids and our spring clean up being tied to learning good pandemic fighting sanitation practices.



Mornin' OFC! Hope everyone is well and kickin' HIGH. Another beautiful day here in The Valley.
Yo Dax! The first time I tried brownies, dood didn't decarb and I (uh. everybody) got vomicky sick. About a year later he tried again and hit the mark. I ate one. 15 minutes later I ate another and another. By the time I started coming on the first brownie I was swallowing number 6. I found that place Keef talks about .. "TOO High". Room spinning worse than my worst drunk with an interesting side effect called 'nystagmus' that made my eyeballs switch sockets for about twelve hours which I spent on the floor with a pillow. I'm not to the Dragon thingy YET ... but Boy, HOWDY! I learned my lesson with brownies. I do a 'patch test' with everything any more. heh
G'Day All, Live Large!


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Ok, I've seen SCROG and SOG used and I know what it means but what's the difference? Does anyone have photo examples of the differences?


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 17, 2020)

Ohhh redeyes... that view... i could sit on that deck with a cup of tea and stare off into the distance forever.

Gloman that's the best recipe! 

Steve the most memorably delicious pierogi I've met is mostly tiny wild blueberries, the dry less sweet ones, with a bit of finely minced onion, salt, and pepper. My friend's grandma passed the recipe down and sometimes we have Pierogi Factory at my house with a few girls and try to make enough to freeze. But they all get eated! Doh.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 17, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Ok, I've seen SCROG and SOG used and I know what it means but what's the difference? Does anyone have photo examples of the differences?


Sog= lots of identical plants, minimally vegged, each in a small pot, crammed together, stretching uniformly as far as the eye can see lol
Scrog= fewer plants per area unit, vegged and trained to fill a screen before flowering. Good for growing within a restrictive plant count limitation.
Good question for the beginners growing section.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2020)

Good morning all, we have been home two weeks already. I had a friend check on us. LOL, are we really old? I used to do the checking. ha. Love my bathroom pretty plants and now hopefully flower seeds will pop. I need to take clones very soon. Dust off those skills.
Umbra, i sure hope you don't have anything serious. It is scary with asthma. Be careful and take GOOD care of yourself.  Keef, i wish you sunshine.


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2020)

Watching Netflix a Norwegian crime series, The Valhalla Murders


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 17, 2020)

I can always pick off stuff on pizza that I don't like or add stuff I want.  Tomatoes are good in either soup when in munchies mode.

See ya at 4:20 ish


----------



## novitius (Mar 17, 2020)

Afternoon OFC! What's happenin? 
Is everybody well medicated? Umbra, please take care of yourself dude! 
 My back's been bugging me pretty bad for a few weeks now. We just got a Beauty Rest delivered. Man oh man. Bring on the isolation now!


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2020)

Little restaurant with a pizza oven made this pizza that was different. It was the best pizza and none of the regular ingredients. It was gorgonzola cheese with pears over a walnut pesto sauce.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 17, 2020)

Got my son a gas fired pizza oven, maybe get some this weekend...home made pizza is best...


----------



## novitius (Mar 17, 2020)

I like pineapple on my pizza! 
I'll tell you what doesn't belong on a pie, clams.


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2020)

no anchovies for me


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 17, 2020)

pizza is as pizza does my mama always said. I Like most everything including clams and oyster pizza. can even stand ONE stinky fish/pizza and um. low country smoked shoulder/bbq/pineapple is killer! depending on your bbq sawz ...
now I got the munchies, but it wudn't the Gorilla Cookies I just hit at 385°.  it was ya'll. thanky ....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 17, 2020)

Me too...son made a spicy sort of quesadilla for brunch and now my nose is running...not from covid but from jalapeños...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 17, 2020)

umbra said:


> Little restaurant with a pizza oven made this pizza that was different. It was the best pizza and none of the regular ingredients. It was gorgonzola cheese with pears over a walnut pesto sauce.


I would eat that in a heartbeat wow that's an awesome combo in a salad ... I'll bet even better with the pears slightly caramelized in the oven! Now i want pizza.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 17, 2020)

Afternoon all...rambled on home and got  the pipe out...best speed on recovery Umbra. It was noticeably fewer cars out today...about the only thing I noticed different. Nice shot 2RE...it looks Saquachy around there..I could get into that cover. I gave up pizza a couple decades ago...only have 2 or 3 joint in town and they got to cutting quality so bad....but we did just have a new home town pizza place open...so it may be decent. Biff they must have a lot more relaxed laws on Class 3 firearms in your country...bit more complicated here to own one...not worth it to me. Those M1A1 Thompsons were nice...I owned one...but I could never  fully trust an open bolt...too much debris can get in it. Plus there is a bit of trigger discipline adjustments to be made with it being open bolt as well. In CQB they were about the best out there for a long time...beyond 50 yards...no so good. Of course now I want to go brick up a pizza oven lol....but I will settle for another bong hit.


----------



## novitius (Mar 17, 2020)

Here's a tight shot of the Triple Lemon.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey folks. Rainy here and chilly.  I'm pretty sure pizza is an American invention but I will tell ya the best pizza I ever had was in Sardinia, Italy.  Cooked in a wood fired brick oven and it had some crazy sh1t on it!  squid, slivers of squash and a sunny side up egg right in the middle!  Sauce was incredible and nobody makes bread like the Italians


----------



## thegloman (Mar 17, 2020)

What up yall!
I just got home from taking my aunt to the hospital.  Her blood sugar crashed to 23 and she fell out.  Got her to the ER just in time.
I haven't had any lunch and all this pizza talk has my belly rumbling!  
Just in time for 4:20 so hit it if ya got it.  I'm gonna work this bong over and get some grub!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 17, 2020)

Very pretty flowers there Nov, I got no flowers now but I just flipped one plant so maybe soon...
Glad you got your aunt fixed up gman, scary stuff...


----------



## novitius (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey OFC, I have a bug issue on my seedlings. 
It's a small worm that's light brown or tan. I've googled and looked in books but I'm only stabbing at caterpillars maybe? I can't find what this here things are....



 They're in the valley of the fan leaf. They move quick. I figure just squish em but I don't know what they are and if that will kill them.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 18, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...warm and muggy here...that will be the forecast for the next 8 months or so ...with afternoon storms possible...unless you need a rain on your garden....then it only rains at the neighbors house. Nice frost on the Lemon Nov....hope you get the critters took care of. Been busy for me this week....mandatory home schooling begins next Wednesday and there is a run on internet....plus Corp called yesterday saying they are joining the "Keep America Connected" program to help with home schooling and said to prepare for an increase in sales...no problem Corp...knock 20 years off my age and I am good. Tom Terrific...rumored to be headed to Tampa Bay...and our back up Teddy Bridgewater is heading to Carolina they say...now we got to play Tom twice a year...first CV-19 and now this! Off for a walk and to check the hedgerow for a bustle....Peace ya"ll


----------



## thegloman (Mar 18, 2020)

Mornin yall!
Ugh!   37 damp degrees outside and me joints are singing.  (not my doobies)
Hopefully today will be less dramatic.
My clone girlz are Not wanting to be held back!  Gotta WHUP em into shape again!
Time for a bowl of oats and a bowl of Frank's Gift! Giftio"s!
Hope y'all are well and happy today!
Nov
I can't see the worms on the leaves. Could be my resolution on my phone not being very good.
Barny dog is doing well! He can walk now and only wobbles a little.   A few more weeks of healing and he should be right as rain!   T.G.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 18, 2020)

Hey nov, are they super tiny like under 2mm long? Like a blonde splinter? That would be thrip larvae. For each plant, take 3 toothpicks and a paper plate. Cut a hole in the middle of the plate then slit to the edge, put it around the stem, overhanging the rim of the pot, propped up on the toothpicks for airflow. It keeps them from pupating into sexually mature adults. You'll also want to hit the plants with something like Azamax  ( neem derived and relatively safe, don't breathe in the mist if you spray, nor get it on your skin, but still strong and can be used as a soil drench).


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 18, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

Kids will be keeping us busy today.  Stay safe. And enjoy!


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 18, 2020)

Good morning all (insert smiley face here). Coffee, more coffee. I can see having my coffee shop closed down is not going to be a help to my mental state. I guess I'll have to get my own espresso machine, I'm sure they must be listed as a critical item?


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 18, 2020)

Biff LaRue said:


> Good morning all (insert smiley face here). Coffee, more coffee. I can see having my coffee shop closed down is not going to be a help to my mental state. I guess I'll have to get my own espresso machine, I'm sure they must be listed as a critical item?



I'd say so!!! How can you have a perfect stoner breakfast without perfect coffee drinks?! I brought home a handle of Allen's coffee brandy, which is the official beverage of the State o Maine, for my housemate who is stuck at home and she's been getting creative with it lol. I got home from work yesterday to find her practicing some barista skills.  Now I might have to order us a milk steamer...


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Good morning! Sunny and 70 here in the south


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 18, 2020)

Before spending the big money for an espresso machine, I picked up a small French press and a cold brew Oxo coffee machine.  Our daily became cold brew, strong cold brew. Strong and almost syrupy.  Four heaping spoons per pot. 

The nasty acids don't get released, so the taste is sublime. I have to plan ahead on making coffee, it takes 12 hours to brew to my liking. We drink Folgers Columbian coffee.  It's only a little more expensive but sometimes you have to spend the coin for good stuff.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 18, 2020)

I've never tried coldbrew, and you make it sound delicious! I have a couple stovetop espresso vessels and French presses in rotation. French press is nice for lazy days when I can do fussy coffee and want that bitterness (and maybe some stray grounds stuck in ma teefs). I used to take a percolator camping but tbqh a pour-over cone is just so much nicer in the end.


----------



## novitius (Mar 18, 2020)

Morning OFC. Thrip larvae you say.... Why couldn't I find that when I was searching? I'll admit I was a bit panicked. It was a pretty bad pic, it blurred the little nuisances. I guess the bagged soil would be to blame. Fudge. I've been pest and pesticide free since I started up last year. I guess it's inevitable. 
Thanks Stinky!


----------



## umbra (Mar 18, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Still alive.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 18, 2020)

Good morning everyone.  Still safe on the river in my little backwoods burg.  There is no TP in town, which is surprising seeing as how half the houses still have outhouses.  I guess the Sears and Roebuck is out of print?  Nobody told me.  Lets smoke 'em if ya got 'em, get some if ya don't


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 18, 2020)

Congrats umbra, me too...I’m kinda lazy so I stick with my keurig like keef...same view as yesterday just a little misty...
Prolly no sun here for a few days....jam night canceled this week Cuz’a sniffles and young kids in some of the member homes...we don’t want to be spreading $hit even if it ain’t corona...(edited cuz that didn’t make no dam sense)...I had some mighty fine corn beef’n cabbage last evening...I usually don’t much care for c corn beef but I do say it was fine...my son and daughter-in-law do it right...
Glad Barny is feelin better gman...cheers ofc...


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

Umbra's -- Sundae Driver - x- Bunch of Grapes


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

Umbra's --


 Triple Lemon --


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

Umbra's - "V" - ( Golden Ticket - x- Box of Chocolate


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

Snow Desiel -x - BBSL


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2020)

Very pretty Keef.  Good morning. Dr zymes is good against thrip. 
Our daughter in Seattle is sick. She is waiting to see if she can be tested at the Poly Clinic. She has a high fever and pain in her lower lungs. She said smoking pot doesn't make it worse for coughing. She was crying. I have been worried about both our kids on the front lines in grocery stores. Costco is opening just for the employees at 6 am on thursday so they can shop...  So her husband who is a massage therapist has to cancel his clients cause he could be a carrier. I worry.   
A friend called yesterday morning at 8 am... she said she just wondered how we are... I said are you calling cause we are old? She said yes,,,, Holy crap when did that happen?  Thank you for listening. I am stuck in my home after being stuck in our home already for 2 weeks. 
I am going to ask bud to teach me how to build a bird house. We have 5 and they are all full, and fighting over them.. Thank you baby jesus for marijuana, it will save us and our marriage. lol.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 18, 2020)

Umbra
Glad you ain't kilt!  It sucks AND  blows being sick.
2RE 
Glad y'all are doing ok too.
Nick
I was at the store when they opened today as delivery trucks came last night.
Toilet paper was GONE in a half hour.
Some countries don't even use TP. 
Rose
I'm sorry about your daughter is sick.   Keep positive thoughts, and pray she isn't corona positive.   Most ppl pull thru this but I'm sure you're worried as I would be too.
My daughter WAS going on a cruise the end of this month but not now! 
Keef
WOW!   Those are some pretty girlz you got there!

Here's a shot of F.G. this morning after her hair cut.


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

You'll be fine Rose !- Just take care of U and yours best U can !
The plants in the pics are all the same age - about a month into bloom-- I like to run lots of varieties so I can look for the special plant -- As U can imagine just from looks there will be a BIG run of just Sundae Driver -x- BOG soon !- 
Some come on heavy with the triches at the end but This one starts early and still building - I crippled up the top of that one but it still told me what I wanted to know !- 
G --I'm hunting big game here !


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 18, 2020)

Just had a call from my Mother (95) who is in an assisted living community in Florida. She said the nurses are telling them all to make sure and call family and let them know they're OK. Of course she tells me she's worried about me!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 18, 2020)

Lunch break is about done...got a mixed bowl in the bong and dang it is tasty. Went by the local market for intel...some empty shelves but not horrible...no fresh bread...no problem..I eat to many carbs anyway. They had paper towels but no TP...they had a barrel of hand sanitizer yesterday but it sold out in an hour or so...plenty of meat and fresh produce including chicken. Now ...it was not a handful of folks in there....you could smell the fear...surreal atmosphere...think of Red Dawn when the guys went back to town after occupation and martial law...shops were open but everyone paranoid...exact same situation. I have lived to see an another amazing event...no wonder I do not watch much TV these days....real life is so much more exciting! Pic is current run 5 days into the flip...11 in there and not a boy in sight...I know there is bound to be 1 or 3...know what?...I am keeping em all...moving extras for the 2 Matristar light in the back ...growing transplants...1 till Friday at least..2nd one will arrive so they claim...if the smell gets too strong...I will put a 21 day CV-19 self quarantine sign in my yard ...I promise...no one is going to stop by!


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

I was waiting to put the sign up HP !-- They got cops out sniffing around I know this one place smell like a pot farm ?-- They need to be doing something else !- I got a full grow -- Riding bareback - No filters !-  no nothing-- just some lights hanging and fans blowing !-
 I had to sign some papers for the realtor this morning so the house sale is moving along !-- Don't have a lot of faith in it going thru  though !- These are a time of the Unknown !-- 
Got the kids set up with some raised veggie beds of the basics -- Some baby chicks on the way -
- Cleaned the 12 gauge and reloaded -- The Local Zombies probably know or suspect I'm growing weed in the mudhole -- Soon as they feel strong enough they'll make a run at me and I'll stop them !--
 I wouldn't know how to act in a semi safe place to grow ?-- I need to get into storage and find a few things I made for times like these ?-- I'm need more fish hooks too !-- On that ?- Other Keef in charge !- I'm just along for the ride !--


----------



## novitius (Mar 18, 2020)

Everyone has some pretty pics today! H3ll yeah. I just stopped by my grow store to pick up tools to fight the bugs. I got some Dr Jack's and some 209. I left the neem oil behind... I feel like I have a sensitivity to it. I swear I had some wax from MI that had been treated while in flower. That batch caused vomiting if I used it as my daily. 
 Thank you for your help and tips everybody! This is the best growing community I've seen. You are awesome.


----------



## novitius (Mar 18, 2020)

Ms Rose, I'm sending up prayers and hope for you and your peeps. Stay brave, your good deeds haven't gone unseen!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2020)

How sweet Novi, thank you. She is being tested now in seattle. Great hospitals there.  She is young 45.


----------



## novitius (Mar 18, 2020)

Do any of you believe in the cosmic web? The theory, in short, that we're all connected through our consciousness.


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

U dipping into Shaman stuff there Nov !-- 
U mean  The Akashic Record -- Everything there ever was or will be ?
Most minds can't handle that -- but that's where premonition and some other goodies people are afraid of come from -- Almost in a --caught it out the corner of my eye thing -- The whole picture would be way too much to comprehend !- U duck then someone shoots -- U walking down a path and pause - a disaster happens where U woulda been !-- That kinda thing ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 18, 2020)

Cosmic web,
Some call it akashic record, others believe all knowledge is available thru the Holy Spirit.
Whatever your belief, it certainly seems true and real to me.  We all have the connection in there, but few develope it.

Just a little humor I couldn't pass up on sharing


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 18, 2020)

Put more soil in cups and plant some thing...heck yeah...all ways got time for that...Prime and USPS came through today with a seed delivery. Ever wonder how many seeds you have planted in your life??? Mine would be in the qazillions...I have planted square sections many times in my younger days...640 acres ...1 sq mile...back then a popular row spacing was 36 inches...I knocked the 80 off 5280 ft. for turn rows and drainage canals. Leaves 1733 rows...popular seed count then was 10 to 12 per foot...we are using 10...I like 10...a fav. number...each row is 5200 feet long...minus 80 for mention items. 52,000 seed per row...1733 rows...90,116,000 seed per section. 1 year I planted same section 3 times due to floods...you travel opposite direction to break boredom and fatigue up some.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 18, 2020)

Being a spook chaser I love to cultivate any cosmic connection...to me the unknown disciplines are just as important as the known disciplines. So many prominent minds claim to channel a cosmic informational web...Mendeleev claims the Periodic Table came to him in a dream...Einstein completed 3 works in one year that anyone would have been a lifetime effort...kind of makes you think it something available there.


----------



## novitius (Mar 18, 2020)

I feel like it's there. Keef mentioned that it's like you caught something out of the corner of your eye. That's how I experience it too. While I have those moments of premonition to side step, pause, slow down or even sometimes I'm drawn somewhere for a reason. Gloman, I do believe there Holy Spirit and the web are one in the same also. If we were to all tap in at once, could we create change? To heal?


----------



## novitius (Mar 18, 2020)

I've been wanting to ask if I'm still welcome here, in the thread. I know it's the OFC and I'm probably the youngest here. Sometimes I feel like I'm annoying you guys n gals or you just want a place for yourselves. You, as a group, have been at this for years. If you'd all like I can limit my posting to hellos and pics of ofc gear. I really like the group though. I guess I just want to make sure I'm welcome. Times are strange.


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

U one of us Nov !- Don't matter how old U are - this is more like a community than a nursing home !

The Tarot cards -- Rune Stones the I- Ching are tools for this area of thought !-- People get the wrong impression about the Oracles-- There's no magic in them - They're just  tools 
-- The magic lies in the mind -- Weed can  help that when used to properly prepare the mind -- Most can't turn loose 
and surf the Astral plane ?--


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 18, 2020)

I watched a documentary on Marijuana last night. That's probably how I'll watch all documentaries from now on.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 18, 2020)

I am not part of the founding crew..... but i always felt you should stop in more.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 18, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> I watched a documentary on Marijuana last night. That's probably how I'll watch all documentaries from now on.


Hehehe
I like it!

Nov
Don't you dare stop posting!
You're part of the family, even if you are young!  Of COURSE you're welcome here!


----------



## umbra (Mar 18, 2020)

yard dog was 32. This happens to be where the growing takes place. Yes some of us have been at this a while. Only makes sense to hang here if you want their help


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

Empty holes in the cloner !- U know that ain't right ?-- I hope this don't put me over the legal plant limit ? -- Need more Sundae Driver -x- BOG -- I'll be want a box of 5 or 6 ?
So maybe I take 8 clones ?-- It do get frosty !
OK !-- only 10 !- 2 boxes ?-
 U a dog Other Keef !
Ziggy younger than Nov !-- Where girlfriend been ?- I miss her !


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 18, 2020)

Age ain't a number nov! It's a state of mind and the ability to be part of your community! Besides, some days I don't even feel mature enough to Adult,  though my drivers license says otherwise!

I feel for y'all with family affected by this.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 18, 2020)

Stinky,  if that were true I would have the body of a young man. Instead I find myself working overtime to accomplish half what I should get done. Old age sucks


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 18, 2020)

Here's a look at my upcoming crop
45days


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 18, 2020)

The way I see it, there are folks with physical and health concerns of all ages and I guess I was talking about where your mind is at : ) every year is both new aches and new wisdom so we can embrace the wisdom, at least! I'm so glad to be growing wiser with all y'all.
Edit- sweet buds there Nick!


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

Old age sucks ?-- Yeah Buddy !- Nice work Nick !-- Umbra is right-- there do be some dank in the OFC !--
I'm gonna be eating some bud - I eat my trim faster than I grow it -- Dam good medicine though !-- Just have to take less in bud -- I see a trip to Too High coming up ?--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 18, 2020)

What’chu talkin bout Nov, just sit rite down cuz you belong right here...they say I’m at risk for this cuzza my age, but I say I’ll kick it’s a$$!!!I feel mostly young, I think my heart is strong, I could use a refresh on the knees and feet but I think my lungs are good...guess I’ll find out...
Thinking positively good thoughts for Rosebud and family!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 18, 2020)

I have the mental attitude of a 19 y.o., the physical frailties of 65 and the common sense of 6.  Thank goodness I'm retired.


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

At one time I wanted to change the name of the thread to make it more inclusive but it was already a couple thousand pages and way too late !- So the name is what it is !-- 
Like I've said before -- I'm keeping my oldass alive until they find the cure to aging !-- I ain't finished yet !- I got some big weed left to grow !-
Get well soon Umbra !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

Fun fact !
OFC - Started August 24th - 2014 !


----------



## novitius (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks everybody. 
Keef, we should chat later. Hopefully this evening. I have the most lucid dreams and I think they're astral sometimes. People I'm connected to I can find and see. 
Nick, that's ******* dank!
Keef, you got ******* dank too!
2RE you got this bro. Situational awareness reigns supreme here! 
I'm a teenager still in my mind most of the time. I don't even recognize myself in pictures from my youth most of the time. I see it in my boy though. 
My friggin windows won't roll up and it's raining. This is the third time I think now... ***. 
 You all are family to me! When I first saw the thread I thought it was the Officers Club. You guys are actually really inclusive to anyone and everyone until they provide a reason not to be. One of the reasons I love this place. So much knowledge shared, respectfully. 
 It's not the fuse.... Ugh me windows are broke!


----------



## novitius (Mar 18, 2020)

Keef said:


> Fun fact !
> OFC - Started August 24th - 2014 !


That's what I meant when I said you guys have been at this a long time. 6 years pretty soon!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2020)

Novi you are most welcome here and if you weren't i have a feeling you would know it. I just sat in the sun and smoked a half a joint. I am feeling fine,  i haven't been out of the house except in the back yard.


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

This is only my 3rd grow -- I started over when the borg got me and I started this present grow !- I'm still a noob !- Got much learning left to do !


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

Nov - I got an mental exercise for U ?
Can U stop your mind's inner dialogue?- -Some use a mantra -in a dark room with a single candle as a focus !- Stopping that inner dialogue is harder than U think but a good place to start !


----------



## novitius (Mar 18, 2020)

I will try keef but sometimes my brain doesn't shut off.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 18, 2020)

How you doin @burnin1 ? Hope all is good!!!


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

That Wooly Bugger thang make them horrible screaming noises was out tonight in the dark while everybody still awake !-  I squeezed a couple rounds off into the ground real quick - During the screaming -- If I didn't know what it was - dat woulda scared the **** outta me !-- Sleep well !-- Stay away from the mudhole !- There's stuff and thangs round here U don't want to meet at night -- Me being one of them !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 18, 2020)

I chopped down the hemp!
Got it dried and Decarbed.  Its in the freezer now with the alcohol.
In the morning I'm a Get that cbd out of it.   At Last!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 18, 2020)

you go gloman!!!


----------



## novitius (Mar 18, 2020)

Where's burning1 been? They been ok so far?
Umbra I hope you start feeling better dude. Keep us posted?


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 19, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

One of the grandchildren was feeling a little sick to his stomach last night.  We knew he wasn't at the top when he turned down an Oreo.  Hope the guy feels better today.

I went to the store for supp!ies.  No white bread.  I ended up getting a cook your own ciabatta loaf.  The sacrifices I have to make.  Darn it to heck.  I messed up not getting flour instead.  Everyone was keeping six foot distance except for two other old guys making fun at everyone's caution.  There is always a few. It's early though, a lull to allow me to learn safe hygiene practices.

Have a good one.  Stay healthy, stealthy and wise.


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

Dax -- What U doing up at 4 am ?-- I'm having coffee and a toke in the dark -- It's a new world we live in !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 19, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...70* here heading to 85* and high RH...some say CV-19 does not do well in high temps and RH...10 day forecast shows us heading to all most 90* and high RH next week...the warm countries have less cases than cooler places by some reports. Silver lining in sweat??...I'll take it! If your store is out of bread ...crackers may still be in stock...they are a big part of prep kits...I use the pilot crackers in my stashes....they are good for long term storage and were a staple used by pilots in survival kits. Will need to give the garden a sprinkle today...had to mud it in and now got to water it all ready...well pleased to have it going though...I plant more than needed to give away. Coffee and bong in good form today...smoke it while you got it!


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 19, 2020)

I get up early.  OFs can slip in naps whenever.  Kids around makes the quiet time special.  I'm picking up flour this morning.  On camping, once you hike away from the roads a mile, you are in virgin territory.  People don't like to work.  I am counting on that for bread.  Raw ingredients are more work.  If I have to, I'll grind my own.  I know I can get grain.


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

Morning OFC  !- Naps I can do !-- Not hurting much just woke up about 3:30 wanting coffee !-- Texas has no real state wide response to corona - They monitoring it --Pres. said it was a Democrat hoax and will just wash on thru --nothing to worry about -- Some starting to think maybe that's not true ?-- - Some the more  progressive cities closing schools and the like -- Basically Texas just gonna Bend over and take it !--
Bread ?--  My list of 5s and 25s - I think I mentioned 25 lbs of flour ?- and yeast ?-- Of course I have none of that - I know how I should have prepared for what's coming but I've been denied the opportunity to do it !-- So we'll see how good the army trained me in survival techniques ? -- I couldn't even get to a pawn shop or such for a big pressure cooker for a still -All ways felt when da SHTF a moonshine still was a nessessity - Wish I woulda been in my own place before this happened !- No !-- Can't have Keef getting a fair shake!--  So we put him in the mudhole without transportation ?-- That should slow him down ?-- I feel like I got caught with my pants down --totally unprepared and nothing I could do about it ! - At least this removes the fake feeling of security some have ? -- I'm well aware of my situation !-- I'm pretty much screwed !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Long day in store for me today.
Gotta take my aunt in to her primary and discuss a D.N.R.
She's mad as a wet hen at me for saving her the other day.
Sometimes it don't matter What you do for someone. They Still gonna kick you in the teeth.
This care giving thing is emotionally and physically draining.   Thank GOD for marijuana!


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

Got my Mudhole Pink seed in a bottle !-- U do know there's probably something else I'm not talking about yet don't U ?- Learnt that from Umbra!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 19, 2020)

Stand strong Gman....My Dad insisted on a DNR...I share his ideals on that one....never fancied being a windfall for a hospital.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 19, 2020)

Just removed a Blue Steel boy....was in the back corner hiding...up to no good most likely!


----------



## rubrown (Mar 19, 2020)

Good Morning OFC! As far as age, well, it's never too late to get with the Lord and  do full body light weight workouts three times a week. After coffee, of course!


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 19, 2020)

Gday OFC


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2020)

Thanks HP and rubdown,
I believe in preserving quality life if possible and if youre alive I believe its Gods will for us to stay in the game as best we can.
I know we get tired, but when the brain leaves its time for the body to follow.   D.N.R. protects ME from being accused of neglecting her needs.   This family is extremely dysfunctional and every time she gets pissed at me she tells her family I'm trying to kill her.
Now after social services has come to evaluate the situation its on paper that its not true.
I have a very dark and violent past that they count on as a tool to accuse me with.  So you see, the DNR is for MY protection.
I don't need to be accused of killing an old woman.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC  , really , what a guy hahah View attachment 259766


Note lower left corner of picture.
Scamazon.    There's plenty of Real faults in our Gov. without making up More B.S.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2020)

Anybody seen this?


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 19, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Note lower left corner of picture.
> Scamazon.    There's plenty of Real faults in our Gov. without making up More B.S.[/QUOTE





thegloman said:


> Note lower left corner of picture.
> Scamazon.    There's plenty of Real faults in our Gov. without making up More B.S.


Thought it was funny didn't mean to offend


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2020)

Didn't mean to sound pissy QB.
Its funny in its own right, but it seems Everybody is bagging on our leaders and no one even considers how all the negativity affects our Great land and the people living in it.
Fake news is killing the World!


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 19, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Didn't mean to sound pissy QB.
> Its funny in its own right, but it seems Everybody is bagging on our leaders and no one even considers how all the negativity affects our Great land and the people living in it.
> Fake news is killing the World!


too true


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

Yep they do need to shut Fox news down and end the fake news -- They and the ruling party have divided us enough !-- More damage to the country than a war !

Hey Crocket !


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 19, 2020)

Good Morning Old Farts! 8 dreary degrees this AM. Hope for the future; processing my first (terrible) harvest with 9 more one week into flowering and another dozen 4 leaf seedlings. Here's to a great day for everyone!


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 19, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Anybody seen this?View attachment 259767



Snopes has.  They say bunk.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> Snopes has.  They say bunk.


That's interesting.
This is a book that was published in 1981.   Long before snopes or fake news.
Not saying its true.   Just interesting.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2020)

Just got back from doctors visit.
I'm drained.   Time for a doobie!


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Good morning OFC


2RedEyes said:


> How you doin @burnin1 ? Hope all is good!!!



It seems everyone I know is sick.  I have been under the weather for more than a week.  It is cold season I guess and all of this talk of corona virus has me on edge. I have a persistent cough that is freaking me out.

I wish everyone health and happiness despite these troublesome times.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2020)

I completely agree, when you get to a certain age or maybe physical state, it’s time to do a DNR...don’t make your family call it, do it while you can...make known what you want done in what case...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2020)

Hey burnin1, hope you feel better soon...sun is out today...at least for the moment...cheers ofc!


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

Sun's out but my face say weather change coming !- Anyone up for 4:20 practice -- Rats hit bloom again last night -- Something gotta change !--


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2020)

Sorry to have brought my dirty laundry to yall but you're the only support I have to freely talk to.
   It is what it is, but sometimes even the strongest man needs a little understanding.   Thanks


----------



## rubrown (Mar 19, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Anybody seen this?View attachment 259767


"The truth is often stranger than fiction" unknown quote


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2020)

I think your a good man gman, I don’t know about your past but it does sound like you’ve had your share of miss understanding at times...
Here is a tune composed by my friend Shaun Cromwell for these times...just a little brag on my part, I made that guitar for him...


----------



## rubrown (Mar 19, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Sorry to have brought my dirty laundry to yall but you're the only support I have to freely talk to.
> It is what it is, but sometimes even the strongest man needs a little understanding.   Thanks


thegloman you are welcome! Oh, that's fine. I have an undergraduate degree in Psychology. I have taken a counseling course, and actively studied several other disciplines as well. It's good to talk it out. Inevitably it's what we all do, whether anyone is listening or not. After a while it's enough and it passes through.


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Getting up late and feel like a rung out dish rag. Bored, lethargic, tired, muscles all hurt, and headache. Trying to make the most of a bad situation. Smoking sunset sherbet and black hash and sipping on some Irish Mist. Dogs are fed and happy.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2020)

hope your feelin better soon umbra!!!


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2020)

Thanks. stomach is what hurts most, feels like I got punched or kicked in the stomach


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 19, 2020)

Hope you get better soon.  Hydrate, rest and medicate is what the Dr ordered.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I think your a good man gman, I don’t know about your past but it does sound like you’ve had your share of miss understanding at times...
> Here is a tune composed by my friend Shaun Cromwell for these times...just a little brag on my part, I made that guitar for him...



Pretty cool diddy!
So you build guitars?    THAT's quite a skill!
My neighbor builds guitars too.
I've watched him several times doing all that fancy inlay and bending and tuning the actual wood itself.   I find it fascinating to watch such skill.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2020)

Extraction is complete from the SR-1 hemp.   Now I wait for the flower tower to reclaim my booze!


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 19, 2020)

So OFC peeps; A week ago when I harvested, I set the 5 gal buckets in the basement which is cold (50 F ?) on a bet with my wife (the REAL gardener around here) and I lost. There is new growth from the stalk (trunk?). Is this viable ie; will it flower again?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2020)

Really depends on what's left.
If you can reveg it, you can reflower it.


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

Got a much needed supply drop -- Put one those electric  sonic rodent repellents in bloom -- Mice put a real ding in this month's harvest -- Got everything backed up so it's just a bump in the road - May make supply a little tight next month but it's a solvable problem - Ain't my 1st problem and won't be my last ! -

Biff if it's putting on new growth it might just make it -- revegging for a 3rd harvest is my personal record -- I'd just as soon run clones -- I got a revegg I'm using like a mother plant that's over a year old -- Too big for bloom and I haven't figured out what to do with her but she in my way !
I might put her outside ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 19, 2020)

Afternoon all....guess I am not being a good citizen this week...running allover doing jobs and what not...stopped in Kroger's in our neighbor town...we do not have one here...they had bread...white and wheat...and a few brands...but it was not full stocked....they had paper...tp and pt...isles were depleted but most item could be found in store brands at least. Atmosphere was a bit more lively than our local market...people were at least talking and smiling some...gas was $1.70. I feel for ya ...hate it when the GI tract is acting up...nothing worse..speedy recovery Umbra! 2RE that is a beautiful tone on that box...you do excellent work...you been holding out on us...knew you made a few electrics...no ideal you did acoustics as well. Rats hit the grow huh...got just the thing..  .22 with night vision and CCI rat shot..couple pieces of fried squash with peanut butter....no rat/mouse can resist...plus they got the munchies now... low noise...easy clean up.Seems our po-po has taken to wearing latex gloves now...arrest reports are 1/4 of usual....I think they do not want us in their cars anymore...was it something we said??? State Police no longer issuing tickets for expires licences (licences office closed) ..OK Keef 4:20 practice is on..Candy Cream is rolling!


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

It's on !-- Packing some White Indica !-- and just took some caps !-- The answer is to move bloom !- and expand it !-- Then bring genicide to the rodents !-


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2020)

The rodent apocalypses is a given, but what method. poison, precision execution, or whack a mole frustration, lol.


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

Burning them out is not an option !- Just about everything else is on the table - Die they will !- They ain' t nothing but animal rippers !-- Death to them all !
If it Ain't one thing it's another !-


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2020)

Cleaned and loaded breeder box with a new set of plants to sex. Sour plums, almond cookies, it's it, (sour dubb x BoC) x apricot head, (sour dubb x BoC) x London bridge and strawberry crème x purple f*ck.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2020)

Keef
Being out here in the stix, mice are a part of life.
Since I have little dogs I don't use poisons, traps are nasty, and I can't shoot in the house.
Soooooo.......I did some research and found spearmint and peppermint make them haul a$$ and only come back when it wears off.
I bought a 16oz bottle of each oil and blended them together.  I spray it along all floorboards and up in drop ceiling as well as the exterior base of the house.
It works great for about 45 days then ya gotta reapply.    Makes the house smell minty fresh too!


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2020)

Had a little extra space, so I popped some more beans


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

I been wanting to move bloom over in the same building as veg anyway - The bastids haven't touch a thing in veg and I had that electric repellent plug in there so I moved it to bloom -- Gonna have to have some help but I think it's time to shuffle some stuff around - Veg is in what appears to be the old living room in this trailer -- We put a wall up and closed off one end of that room for veg -- I want to move bloom in right next to veg and expand it !  I have another box of plants bloom ready !--- It's a weekend project -- 
Hellhot coming and I gotta think about cooling !


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 19, 2020)

I've had good luck with glue traps and peanut butter.  I've also used 5 gallon buckets with water, string, a balance stick and peanut butter with good effects.  Poison means that they crawl off, die and stink.  Even without pets, I'm not a fan.


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

This is not just an excuse to move bloom and expand it although sounds reasonable enough to me ?-- I got to improve environmental condition in the grow --summer and the bugs be here soon -- The sale on the beach house is still on -- That little house on the river bluff still for sale -- but in days like these nothing is sure - So I keep doing here What I would be doing if I had no idea when I might get out -- Which I don't !-- Looks as if I will be taking the whole grow with me when I leave -- So I'll hit the ground blooming -- Until then it's just keep on keeping on ?
Come here U little rat bastids Uncle Keef got something for U !--

Edit :-- Samantha Fish Band -
 Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## novitius (Mar 19, 2020)

Hey ofc.
Edits: I hope everyone is doing well today. It's been a tough one here.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2020)

RE, I love the song, the singer, the guitar.  I played it for Bud and he really enjoyed it. We are waiting to see if our daughter is positive for the corona. She sounds terrible. we never quit worrying, do we?  Beautiful day here still chilly. I got some new perennials planted.  Love me some flowers.  Stay well peeps. HP, laughed out loud and so did bud, your post up there.


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

I've heard all about the panic buying and empty store shelves around here -- My question is when do they stop ?-- U only got so much room for so much toilet paper ? -- Stripping the shelves this quick can't continue long ? - people be running outta money soon ?----
 Bout all I know for sure these days is that when dis **** started-- I was growing weed -- and when dis **** ends--- I most likely will still be growing weed !-- It's all the same grow !--
 I will be needing some copper tubing though !-- Just for RSO !-- OK mostly for RSO !-- No malting the grain and  smoking the sprouts ?-- That ain't nessassary -- Never had to distill Muscatine wine before but sure is a lot of those wild grapes around ?-- Got to keep your options open ?-- Still waiting on some CKNs to show up !- All part of my diabolic plan -- I boil that chopped corn for awhile  let it cool and add my yeast -- and the CKNs can have the corn when I'm finished with it !


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 19, 2020)

Keef, I ran across 20ft of 1/4" od copper coil.  I switched to a plastic line on my level control feed line to my reservoirs and it's non returnable.  Would that do you any good?


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm not ready yet Dax -- Just thinking out loud !-- That's what happens when dis **** gets loose ?-- The White Indica -- Short for Umbra's The White -x- Nepal Indica -- Then Waldo of BBSL fame  hit that thang and this is that !-- Mother of The Mudhole Pink !


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 19, 2020)

Looks sweet.

  I'm getting a lens add-on for my camera.  I will be posting some pics when it gets in.  I'll log a public grow.  Pictures generate a lot of feedback with community input.


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2020)

Keef, you pop those black triangle beans?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2020)

Keef said:


> Burning them out is not an option !- Just about everything else is on the table - Die they will !- They ain' t nothing but animal rippers !-- Death to them all !
> If it Ain't one thing it's another !-


Cats...


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

Not yet Umbra -- Saving them for the Bat Cave-- I still got a half dozen of your grape crosses to sort out !-- Along with all this other stuff -- I'm a variety hoarder and I'm just barely keeping it straight on my head right now -- My fantasy goal is to get set up at the Bat Cave have the kinks worked out and some da dankist **** to be had by Jan 1st 2021 -- The Texas legislature meet then to give Texas MMJ !-- I'm let my weed do the talking !-- No !- I'm too cocky for that -- I'll be talking plenty **** but I'll be backing it up !
Is it bragging if it's true ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

RE -- The big dogs voted for cats too !-- Thier intentions are impure me thinks ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2020)

We all gonna die ain't we ?- I don't know about U but I intend on dying high !-- Since I don't know when that will be -- I best stay high ?
Little boy sitting on the corner playing with a bottle of liquid - Priest making his rounds of the hood noticed him and said --What U got there Jonny ?-- Jonny said Padre what I got in this bottle is the most powerful liquid in the world !-- Father laughed and said no Jonny --holy water is the most powerful liquid in the world ! - Did U know U can put a drop of holy water on a pregnant woman's navel and she'll pass a boy ?-- Jonny looked up and said father that ain't **** !- U put a drop of this here turpentine on a cat's *** and it'll pass a motorcycle !


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2020)

if we all gonna die, pop those beans now


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2020)

Well, when you get to the bat cave, wherever in Texas that is, you be best served by having cats take care of those pesky little vermin...they’ll tolerate those small dogs and still do the work...


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2020)

state wide stay at home, lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 19, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Cats...


Cats... will agree, have 2 ferals onsite that I brought in from a barn cat rescue to deal with mice. Cats are safe and a bit overweight at this point,  mice are gone, win win. Except for the mice, they kinda lost. Womp womp.
Ferrets... lolol my work BFF had 4 of them roaming the house when he lived in a hippie a-frame in the NE Kingdom back in the 80s. Kept his food supply safe. Socks and keychain, not so much. Probably already smelled like hippie,  so ferretstank is moot. Blue on black.
The place I used to rent up in maine, landlady had two Manchester terriers. Look like a minpin with the build of a long legged, lean patterdale and the perfect black n tan tuxedo .  Like an actual shrunken doberman from working lines. They'd be up all night chasing vermin inside the walls. Yes inside. There were some crawlspace sealing deficiencies in the architecture... 1+3 =5 oh sh1t we bought the wrong length lumber, well screw it well just shorten this one kneewall, mind the gap... That growhouse was a bare bones but comfy fishing camp with a 100A service lolol. The dogs were A+ entertainment. Wake up to a dead rat or red skwrl on my pillow more often than not. 11/10 would recommend, And the only other terriers I have ever liked are the pit types, so thats saying alot. Manchesters have the same trying to work out their game spirit while also trying to kiss up kinda cuteness. 

Whoa dudes so okay. I just smoked my first hit off my first jailhouse pinner of just dried @umbra s triple grape. Not kidding one hit. And I just realised I wrote an epic novel about pets as predators I need to go to sleep.

Rose;
I really hope your daughter recovers soon. Be well.

Umbra;
um... Brah. It was seriously like a tiny hit.


----------



## novitius (Mar 19, 2020)

Ferrets are great friends! I had two I'm my later teens. They were rescues and didn't live long but they were so much fun. Except when you want your keys, remote or Zippo. I never did find the Zippo they ferreted off. They're smart! Mine were great with kids and animals but not women. They boy would bite through your toe nails! The stink is something you get use to when they become friends. It's not too much worse than a cat if they've had their scent glands removed and iirc there's a solution you can use in the litter box to make it even less odorous and also shampoo.They're actually super super clean animals as long as you keep them clean, too. 
 Ha ferrets! I wanna go buy some now... Good thing the pet stores are closed!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 20, 2020)

I have another friend who has two now, truly entertaining and interactive critters. One is the bandit and the other is the attention hog. They team up and I think it's a distraction technique lol love it. She has a burrow bin for them filled with I can't remember what, but it helps manage the funk. They really smell mild.


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2020)

I bred the triple grape,  grape krush x Bunch of grapes to London bridge. Just popped some of them.


----------



## novitius (Mar 20, 2020)

Umbra, do you pollinate individual zones on 1 female or match a female to every male?


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2020)

It varies with different projects, but mostly a bunch of females at once with 1 or more males


----------



## novitius (Mar 20, 2020)

Right, you've mentioned that lol. Sorry. 
I have another question if you wouldn't mind concerning em1. You gave me the link for the brewing manual, which I've downloaded from the site but have not read. Do you have to areate the mixture or does that just make it even more effective? I ask because I dumped an adequate amount into my bubble cloner and those cuts look super happy. 
 1 more thing on the em1 and the guide, is the author saying you can consume em1 as a tea for gastrointestinal benefits? Did I read that right or confuse information somewhere? 

 Concerning ferrets, I used cedar chips for their bedding and in the tray that pulled out from underneath the cage . It really helped tame the smell through busy work weeks when I didn't clean as attentively. They had one of my hoodies too in there too sleep in. And a hammock! They had giant hamster balls to cruise around in too... They were a lot of fun.


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2020)

EM1 is anaerobic so bubble cloner not a good idea. It is not a tea, completely different


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2020)

EM1 can be used as a probiotic and a cleaner


----------



## novitius (Mar 20, 2020)

Oi. Ain't that something.... oops!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 20, 2020)

Good morning yall!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 20, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Hi Ms Rose...glad ya'll got a chuckle...smiles be running thin these days. "When in doubt establish superior fire power"...old saying from my younger days...Umbra has it converted to...when in doubt ..."pop more beans"...love it! So far no more boys showing...one is kinda suspicious...the new light will be here today...Fedex had added a day on delivery but was able to reduce it to original delivery date...so things are slowly returning to some form of order...maybe! Got a new smell from grow room...last run T Kush dominated them all...this run it is Blue Steel...sweet blueberry smell reeking in there...grinning all ready. Still waiting on Granny Skunks funk to emerge...Cats can put some hurt on the mice...but the record for most rat kills in a day goes to the K9 family...19 century NY harbors and warehouses...Rat Terriers were employed for rat duty...I forget the exact body count but 1 pup killed 100's in 1 day . Know your blood type?...CV-19 severity may be blood type related ...type A blood may have greater chance of catching it while type O has less chance...I am type B...report does not say anything on B??....it does say they need further studies to confirm it... Off for a walk...peace ya'll

https://www.thailandmedical.news/ne...d-19-compared-to-blood-type-o-which-has-a-low


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC



umbra said:


> EM1 is anaerobic so bubble cloner not a good idea. It is not a tea, completely different



I really misunderstood EM1.  I thought that it was an inoculation of aerobic bacteria to overwhelm the anaerobic bacteria.  Thank you for this.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 20, 2020)

Dax
Read up on activating your 
EM-1.
Its pretty expensive to use right out of the bottle, but you can brew your own with the original for about 4 bucks a gallon!
I been doing that and it works great!    EM-1, molasses and water.   Record ph at start then wait for ph to drop and stabilize.
Takes about a week to 10 days.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 20, 2020)

I have Hydroguard, but want to switch to EM1.  When I get GH3 + CalMagic used up, I was going to switch to Botanicare.  I assume that I was similarly wrong about Hydroguard as I was with EM1.


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 20, 2020)

Keef said:


> Yep they do need to shut Fox news down and end the fake news -- They and the ruling party have divided us enough !-- More damage to the country than a war !
> 
> Hey Crocket !


gday Keef fox news only , I think their all full of it ,


----------



## thegloman (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm with you Crocket!
In this country supposedly with "the freedom of speech" Every one of the major news reporting agencies are censored.   In lieu of accurate truth they ALLL put their own spin on what truth is.
Rule of thumb applies:
Never believe anything you hear and only Half of what you see and you'll be close.


----------



## rubrown (Mar 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC Hollowpoint thanks for the mention re types. So you can buy the apparent "cure" now it's called Plaquinil it's like Cipro a Quinolone type of medication with a black box warning. However the side effects are so bad, you should not take it unless you need to.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 20, 2020)

rubrown said:


> Good morning OFC Hollowpoint thanks for the mention re types. So you can buy the apparent "cure" now it's called Plaquinil it's like Cipro a Quinolone type of medication with a black box warning. However the side effects are so bad, you should not take it unless you need to.



Yeah the Chinese actually pulled it because twice the effective dose ( think someone forgetting they already took their meds) has a high mortality rate. Scary.

Hope y'all have a great friday! I'm in my hazmat suit this morning but only for routine chemical stuff. Lots of people off work as a precaution but one of our guys is sick. Don't know with what. He never calls out. And my shop is not a good place to do distancing...


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2020)

Morning OFC-- I started with Hydroguard but it is not the same thing as EM1 --Hydroguard is a aerobic culture --I get EM1 by the gallon and add it to my boxes right out the bottle -- I don't understand - It's an anerorbic culture and I'm adding it to an aerobic environment -- Shouldn't do anything but die !- Straight up voodoo but I gotta have it !
All this "news is a lie"- thing ?--- They tell U a storm or a fire is coming U believe it -- Fake news seems to be anything that is not pro political name to some ?-- I know there will be difference of opinion on some topics so I get my news from several sources and make up my own mind !-- I've decided political name is a threat to the american way of life and the world in general and will do whatever I can to help drive the wannabe King Nazi and his supporters from power ! -- Moscow Mitch has done a great disservice to our country !-- Now we got a epidemic and NO leadership and people are dying because of it !


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC... 26 F this morning with 4 inches of snow overnight and the dam plow just went by and filled the driveway. This is REALLY getting old. This is scope day though so I will get to check out how flowering is going. One good thing about this climate is that we have an abundance of Malaria medications


----------



## zigggy (Mar 20, 2020)

good morning friends ,,,just wanted to check inn during this crazy time,,,,please be safe and take precautions,,,,we will get thru this,,,,stay home ,,smoke plenty of weed ,,,my partner said the best thing to come out of this virus is the death of the man hug,,,he hates the man hug "MEN SHAKE HANDS",,,anyway me and the boy are good ,,,my church is having drive thru prayer ,,,you don't get out of the car ,,,you drive thru the parking lot and pass  our pastor who blesses the car and its occupant's,,,,i have always prayed for the members of this site ,,,i have many friends here ,,,like I said we will get thru this ,,,,stay safe and be well my friends ,,,,,ziggggy


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Still sick, lol. HP I am O+ and both my sisters are O- blood type.


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 20, 2020)

Is this what I think it is? Nanners?


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2020)

no nanners, just trichomes


----------



## novitius (Mar 20, 2020)

Morning OFC!
 I'm confused about em1 just as much as before now. Currently I had just been adding it to my water and pouring that into the pots holding my pot. Gman says activate it. Keef says he puts it in the aero box. Umbra say don't do that... my bottle came with no instructions, just add to [email protected]

On the bright side I got these this morning




Banana soft serve: gelato x sour banana sherbet


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2020)

my cut of Chiquita banana is crazy good. Taste like fresh banana and big yielder


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2020)

Some rain in the Mudhole this morning - Face swole up some - Give a me a bad attitude -- I'm working on it !--


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 20, 2020)

News you can use.  There are people making their own masks and also donating them to people on the front lines of serving the ill.  So what makes a good filter?  This has fabrics tested for how good a job they do.

Quick short answer is that dish towels or tea towels as my other calls them, folded to two ply, is as effective as surgical masks.  There are far better directions on the web for sewing them but a few pleats stitched in both sides and 4 tacks to secure the elastic is the sewing part.  A thin store of wire or an aluminum strip can add a form fitting nosepiece..


https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-diy-face-mask-virus/

meet. EM1 would make sense in that it provides feed for the aerobic bacteria.  That it works is the important part.  I was also reading of people feeding a live culture a mix of water and molasses, 20:1.  Give it a few days or a week and you have an inexpensive extender.  $4/ gallon?


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2020)

Nov -- U don't have to understand EM1 -- I don't but I've seen with or without and I use it !--
I got a box of mask and a box of gloves !-

Blooming one of Umbra's Black Berry Banana right now !


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2020)

Nov, when Gman talks about activating EM1, he is referring to taking 3/4 cup of molasses, 3/4 cup EM1 from the bottle and mixing it with 1 gallon of dechlorinated water. When the ph drops to 3.7 or lower it is ready. Usually a week to 10 days. I posted a booklet on how to brew it and how to modify the brews. All ya gotta do is read the stuff I post, lol. As to the aero application that Keef does. I have no idea why it works, but deliberately bubbling EM1 s not a recommendation I would suggest. I have been told repeatedly that all anaerobic microbes are bad. That EM1 will never survive in an environment using GH 3 part, as it has no food for the EM1 microbes, but it works and it works well.


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeah anerorbic in an aerobic environment makes no sense !- I've come to the conclusion it's not the EM1 culture but it's thier waste products that do me right -- An anerorbic organism can't survive my oxygenated boxes ! - I just call it magic !

Edit : -- Unless U got no Oxygen in your root zone it's not living long in your ****  either - Anerobic - not in the presence of free O2 !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 20, 2020)

Nov
Check your PM.   Easier to read instructions


----------



## thegloman (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 20, 2020)

Umbra, have you posted two different texts on it? I haven't been to my desktop in weeks really but I'm pretty sure I've saved everything you've linked for us. One of them was huge. Like 180 pages and it was a link to an off-site library. They had a fee of 10$ to download, iirc. Maybe I was just feeling generous because you sent me to the source of the info? Idk lol.  I tried to dive into that but there's to many distractions and it's very in depth. I think I remember seeing a smaller one also? Maybe that's the one I need to get to?

Added: the stuff works even if I am confusing myself and making it more complicated. I can see it in my plants. They are healthier, more vibrant and they grow faster. Even just adding it to the water.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 20, 2020)

Good morning ofc... I finally found a loaf of bread yesterday at the store but today, I’m making a loaf my own [email protected] self...
I’ll let ya know how it turns out after-while...
Sunny out today so I guess I’ll go work the garden as I ain’t supposed to go anywhere...Y’all stay safe ok...
Hey Zigggy, glad to hear you and the boy are good!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2020)

Good morning all, cold and sunny, half right.  Thanks Stinky, if our daughter has the coronavirus it sure makes her talk a lot. My ear is sore. She probably smoking the sativa like her mother. She should hear back today. So i ate my weight in ice cream, i don't even like ice cream but the news is making me cray cray. Don't tell me to stop watching it and I will as soon as it warms and i can go finish pruning 25 roses. I will be fine. LOL 
How long does it take impatience seeds to pop? I always buy them in a pony pack so haven't grown them from seed.
We are going to order thai food tonight so our guy doesn't go out of business. Pick up only. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2020)

I forgot, HI ZIGGGY!!!!! Give your son a hug.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 20, 2020)

G'mornin' OFC! High ya'll! I hope you all are well. I have a scheduled 6 month check up next week so I went in for labs yesterday. It took 10 minutes for the sampling but another 20 to get out as I was shuffled from room to room to avoid the occurrence of TWO humans in the same room breathing the same air at the same time. I'm sure they did the same thing with EVERYbody before me and EVERYbody afterward. I ain't skeered 'cause I'm healthy, hale, and hearty. I believe inoculations WORK and as a result am caught up including Prevnar and Pneumovax. I caught glimpses of some very old, very ill and feeble folks while there yesterday, too. I overheard a lady recalling the Polio pandemic of the 40's and 50's and how it eventually affected everyday life until the vaccine in '55, I think. I carry a scar from THAT inoculation, as well. I  know everybody isn't as lucky as me and wish everyone good health during all this. NO thing is more important. 
 Hey! on a brighter note, I worked in a factory for over 35 years and NOT ONE TIME ... did my Boss ever call me up and tell me to stay tf at HOME! Not once! Now I've got FOMO! There's a whole lotta mugs sittin' at home today lookin' like this ...






Have a great day everyone!


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2020)

Had long talk about covid-19 with son #1. He mentioned they are seeing 2 different tracts, 1 is respiratory and other is intestinal. I have the intestinal form, less critical patients. Still sick but feel better about sickness.


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2020)

Get well soon Umbra - U old Cuss - Take more than this to put U down !
I was in survival mode already so I haven't had the woe is me fear of the virus -- It was handled badly by the administration and it'll get worse hefore it gets better --
My biggest concern of the day is will my nicotine e- cig juice get here or am I gonna have to go get a pack of cigs ?
I am a nicotine addict- I perfer getting it from an e-cig but I was a smoker for a long time and I will have my nicotine !
Don't need to he shooting **** and acting a fool - Other than that the weed grows - I stay high -- rats gonna die ! -- Don't know how dahell I'm be able to cool the grow if I have to stay here awhile -- Need some more EM1 myself - U guys gave me an idea for making it stretch -- I'll activate it and use it from there - and be generous with it !- Need another beneficial bacteria innoculate - Voodoo Juice to expensive - 
I think I paid $200 for a quart !- I guess I'll be making that Richie Riches hydro tea --


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2020)

https://www.agriculturesolutions.com/sos-beneficial-bacteria-super-organic-stimulator-1-quart
https://mammothmicrobes.com/


----------



## novitius (Mar 20, 2020)

That Mammoth p has always caught my attention. I think the small container runs about $60 on the shelf at the local shops but makes lots of solution. I have a hard time spending that kind of dough somewhat blindly though.


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2020)

This U can grow with a bubbler and a little mollasses -- I've consided adding some mollasses to my res to feed the beneficial bacteria -- but what I do now is change my nute water about half way thru bloom -- leave a little in the box to start the culture in the new water ! 
I need some of that Umbra !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 20, 2020)

Our old friend VW bus has been given an electrical upgrade...this is the kind I was thinking about...with all the windows...very collectible

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/vw-e-bulli-awesome-electric-133200220.html


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 20, 2020)

Rain is all most here...so I gave up and came inside...got an install done...came home and mowed yard...2nd mowing and Spring does not start till 10:49 pm CST...going to be a long Summer. Matristar light arrived and is doing its job all ready...these things excel at garden transplants...might just start selling a few to local gardeners. Yogurt break and 4:20 practice....the heat is on...fire it up baby!


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2020)

Been some light showers off and on all day but some real rain is moving in now !-- clock say 3:20 - That means East coast 4:20 - I'm down --  don't want to be rude !


----------



## key2life (Mar 20, 2020)

4:20 OFC - Git 'er done!

Been offline waiting for a new laptop to arrive - no way I'm driving 45 minutes to a big box store these old days.  Mr Bezos got her here early and Key is back in the saddle. Got one of those flex tablets - hope I like it.

Thought surely my dog was going to die three or four days ago, but he's also back up and at 'em.  Course, he'll be 16 this summer, so could be any time.  I was carrying him outside for a few days, but he's trying to prance around now.

Yellow snow's flying in Jawja now.  Great for folks with respiratory problems - makes my chest hurt a little.  Damn Pines.

We're smoking Banana Haze here at AIP - Peace and everyone please stay safe!


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2020)

That would be a different kind of yellow snow than up north !-- When the pines drop pollen-- every car becomes a yellow car !- U got problem with pollen this be a big problem !-


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2020)

Time to tap the military medical system and thier supply system !- They know how to do this !- A good President  would know this but we don't have one !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 20, 2020)

Hey all, I'm late for 420 again.... But I'm going to do the thing anyway.  I put the last Sour Apple and two of the new banana into germ just a bit ago. The sour apple that did break ground died.  Here's to hoping this one makes it to the finish.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello there old fart stoners...another sunny but chilly day here in NCal...bakin a loaf of bread as we speak...I couldn’t find the proper yeast so I used my brewin yeast...maybe it’ll work, find out soon enough...hang in there umbra, and get well!!! I hit 4:20 right on the head today, not sure what I smoked, but it worked...
Also a little cheer for @Rosebud...


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 20, 2020)

Gday OFC wake and bake for a Saturday morning ,  forecast storms today, stay inside and chill day works for me ,Hang in there Umbra hope you get over it soon , have a great day


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2020)

Crocket in da house !- U stay safe down there  yourself Cuz !
Fall Saturday morning for U and a Friday spring night for me !- It confuses me !---
That wasn't me moving those plants outside today - Mighta looked like me and sounded like me but I was at church !- That's gonna work out nice!- Nothing to see here !- Move along !-- Still storming in the mudhole !--


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2020)

What's the body count gonna be tommorrow ?-- Which state is next to be locked down ? - New Orleans is closed !--They don't even slow down for a hurricane !-- I made a post a while back - I said "what was --is gone" and they laughed and laughed ! - Crazy old man what does he know ?--


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2020)

Realized  something today that was good news -- I been saying I was 65 for most of a year -- I don't turn 65 until next middle of April !- Hot dam !-- - I'm not even in the danger zone yet !-- I feel bad for U old - old farts !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 20, 2020)

So next month...me too but I’ll be 69...


----------



## Keef (Mar 20, 2020)

I was looking at that loaf of bread thinking yeah but can he make donuts ? - Yeast worked just fine too !-- 20 feet of 1/4 copper line ?- that might be enough for a worm ? -- I been building the still in my mind over and over with different parts !- I'm kinda stuck between a stove top still and a converted water heater ?-


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 21, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Fine loaf of bread 2RE...nothing like the smell of fresh baked bread! Fine morning here...lite mist and about 62*... Sun is supposed to be out later. Layoff's continue to be main concern for our Country...Corp. has informed us we are considered essential services and must continue...we have a lot of new rules though...and a new work order directive for high risk customers. Gloves and mask shall be worn while we visit others homes...they are reimbursing us for protective equipment. Lots more going on in the Satellite and Communications world but I will save it for later time...some big familiar names may be on the way out! Grow smell this morning...thought CV-19 had took me down and I was in Valhalla...I could "shelter in place right there" and the social distancing...got a blue ribbon in that!. Off for a walk and perimeter recon...smoke it while you got it.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 21, 2020)

Good morning y'all!
Turning cold again here.   Come on spring!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 21, 2020)

Sub tropical jet stream is slowly pushing your way Gman..200 miles S....unfortunately the LP cells are heading North as well and will storm it up for ya'll...for us it is lowering the rain totals...we need that....1/2 inch last night...perfect on garden...pictures after daylight. No disturbances in the Force over night...nothing moved in my hood.

 George and Bobcat photo bombing today...for treats...cats are like the mob...they gonna get a piece of the pie! Bobcat like to show her lack of tail....garden is...tomatoes...potatoes...eggplant and green squash.


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 21, 2020)

Good morning. 4 F clear sky, hot coffee and a warm wood stove; my world as of late. Must run into town today to deliver eggs and buy milk. Plan on buying some dry ice for a special project I have in mind. Everyone have the best day possible!


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 21, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

The grandkids are home but not before leaving a cold with grammy.  I said that she can't go out in public for a week or two without looks from others.  I just was volunteered to be the local buyer for our house.  Hope I don't catch this cold for a couple weeks.  Today will be sew masks day.  A local hospital has approved plans online.

With the young ones gone, I tried the Gold Dragon last night.  Two ml. is a good dose for my mixture.  Nice!   The drought is truly over. 

Sawtooth marjoram WW baby is good, 8 leaves, AK48 is sparce, Raspberry Cough is going crazy. I ended up getting 50 seeds from RC clone hermie momma.  It takes too long to bloom, I'm done with that strain.  Next!

 I turned off the water to one reservoir but forgot that it fed a second reservoir too.  It was low after a day.  Now I know how many gallons of water is transpiring in a day.  Those floats are saving me a ton of water hauling to the reservoirs.  I have two weeks until time to plant another strain of plant.  Eventually I want a seedbank of a strain that needs to be heirloomed in premiere genetics.  I expect shipping to get hard pretty soon.  Expensive and slow at any rate.  Having a stock of seeds built up would be prudent.

I hope you get well soon U. And your fam too R.  For the rest of you, stay healthy.


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

Morning OFC !- 
Dax --Bigger they get the more they drink -- A float would beat dahell out of 5 gallon buckets - I did an upgrade myself -- Ran a water hose to the grow !-- Moved that White Indica mother plant outside  finally -- Would like to move some more !- 
Chilly in the mudhole this morning but will warm right up !
Uncle Keef we having a birthday party for so and so will U go ?-- U know Keef ain't got none of that stuff called tact ?-- I guess I hurt some feelings ?-- No and U shouldn't go either and Don't be bringing the corona back to me !


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2020)

My white truck is now yellow from pollen.


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

Morning Autogrower -- Welcome to the OFC !-- Pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2020)

No problem as long as none of you are coughing.


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

Oh they be coughing but it's from da dank !- We have a little Wake and Bake session every morning that ends up lasting until 4:20 then we start over!-- I had a severe head injury spent most of a decade as a legal morphine junkie --Then I learned to make my own meds and quit the doctor !-- I take cannacaps or a coconut extract 2-3 times day 
It's good medicine it's just a shame Texas will lock U up for it !- I eat weed for medicine but I smoke for pleasure !--


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Still feel like a mule kicked me in the gut. Woke up to the sound of rain. Dogs are fed. Still smoking sunset sherbet and black hash. Keeping me from puking.


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

Another cup of coffee and another toke or 2 and I'm try to be real today -- Got to find a way to shuffle things around -- Bloom need to move!-- 
Auto I got a house on Padre Island for sale and I came over to stay at my nephew's in a travel trailer while the house is sold -- We're waiting for the sale to close !-- I'll be buying me place back deeper in the Big Thicket!-- Been divorced a couple years and I'm going all in on weed !-- Looking for a place hopefully on the Trinity River -- The new place will be known as The Bat Cave -- At the Bat Cave I'll he setting up a geriatric grow unit to see just how much one crippled up old man man grow -- I'm a cloner and hoard varieties --
I run Indica or Indica heavy hybrids that will finish in about 60 days -- When the OFC started some wanted to share seed but wanted to protect thier identity- They would send the seed to me and I would divide them up and send them back out !--Lots of top notch genetics were passing thru my hands and  I kept a share of many and even bred some things from them !-- There's things born and bred in Texas growing in some the free states !-- 

Hit it again Umbra !-- U gotta get well !


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2020)

The flower room is a jungle and at 4 weeks into flower, I need to stake a few more plants as they are getting too heavy to holdup the buds


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

Umbra those Black Triangle seed burning a hole in my pocket but this is not a good time for me to pop more seed -- Too  many unknowns right now !
RE - making bread with his beer yeast ?- I like it !- Ran across my yeast yesterday - it was mocking me !-- I'm have to get U guys to teach me how to make beer one day ?-- I don't even drink but the process got under my skin !


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

Biff getting some dry ice -- That's how we have to make hash in the southern heat !-- I was gonna be real today but not yet !-- Might have to take some more caps - I'm feeling old today !-- I'm try to convince the nephew that those dirt plants want to go outside for hash in the fall !-- Rats put a hurting on me - They chopped off a few limbs but the real damage was them ringing a couple plants -- ate the bark off the stem all the way around the stalk -- Kilt them dead as a door knob -- Got a great group coming up behind them but the loss hurts !-- Bastids!


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2020)

Keef, I know those beans are burning a hole in your pocket, lol. They say; a Man, knows a Man. I say, dank knows dank.


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

I got a couple more of your grape cross just went to bloom -- Are they gonna do what Sundae Driver does ?
That one has my attention !


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2020)

the blackberry banana is off the hook. big yielder. rare darkness x bog is scary good, it's got the hook mystery terp. sunset sherbet is sneaky little girl, but worth a nod.


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2020)

Did you get a chance to see stinky's pix of grape krush x bog ( triple grape ). The purple one got the bag appeal down cold. Heavy dense buds


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

Yeah I saw that -- She roll a pin joint ? - She learning what I knew for a long time !-- I don't know how U do it and don't care !- Just keep doing it !- I got a  Black Berry Banana a Candy Cane and a Sunset Sherbert all with that BOG dad in early bloom now -- It was such a simple plan run some your grape crosses and pick out a heavy producer with strong grape terps -- U gotta go throw a monkey wrench into it !-- U and your dam mystery terps !- 
Don't get me wrong I am not complaining -- Just makes everything more complicated !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 21, 2020)

Good morning ofc, yeah the bread was ok but the yeast didn’t work as well as it might have...I’ll get the right stuff and give it another go...new day so let’s git’r done, lots of things to do but don’t feel much like doin’m...I’ll try again later...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2020)

Good morning all, RE, is that a yellow min rose planted next to a rhody? Pretty, thank you, i needed that.  No word from B yet. I didn't want to wake her up. I wonder if they give out test results on the weekend.  
I am going to try my hand at making masks for the hospital.  I am the only person you know that took 6 years of home ec and can't sew, but a mask, heck yes.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 21, 2020)

Lady banks rose...


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2020)

Keef, the candy cane x bog, I have no idea what to expect. Candy cane is a slurricane cross, so it has purple punch and dosido in there, lol.


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

I got squash and tomato flowers and some strawberry ones too


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

There is a problem making those mask out of cloth !-- I wore them for about 8 hours a day for most of 20 years -- U grab and pull and rip it off in one motion and drop the paper ones in the trash -- That's not gonna work with cloth !
Old habits die slow - They gonna rip up a bunch of cloth mask at 1st !--


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2020)

RE, that wasnt a fair test. You didnt show the huge grandeur of the LadyBanks. Is there a rhody? I bet they are pretty together. 
B sounds better this morning. No results but 6 days, she says she knows she has it. Shes never sick this long.  Im going to the garden!


----------



## novitius (Mar 21, 2020)

Morning OFC! 30* out here. Residential streets are lined with cars. Stores are empty. There's a familiar feel to it. It ain't super bowl Sunday.
 I just started off with triple Lemon.
I started to post this an hour ago. Im stoned and came to the realization that Umbra's gifts are best described by Curtis Mayfield's move on up


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2020)

Keef,,Trinity River has some big Alligator Gar. Some of the biggest in the US if im not mistaken.
Just put my Tomatoes out and another Apple Tree.
Hey,,can we put these post further apart, im thinking we are too close.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 21, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> RE, that wasnt a fair test. You didnt show the huge grandeur of the LadyBanks. Is there a rhody? I bet they are pretty together.
> B sounds better this morning. No results but 6 days, she says she knows she has it. Shes never sick this long.  Im going to the garden!


No Rhodes here Rose, I took that picture pretty close because they are just now starting to bloom...they actually started a couple days ago but then it got cold and rainy...should be in full bloom shortly but we also got more rain and cold in the forecast!!!
Sending some healing mojo for your daughter and family...


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

I was napping !-- Wet and chilly in the mudhole -- I don't like it !-- Everything seems to be moving along on closing on the house but I have my concerns !- I've set up a nice grow here if the nephew can keep it up -- My plan was to get him set up and and a bunch of girls sexed and cloned so I could take cuts with me -- I kinda went a little ape **** on starting seed !- A harem of 14 is too many ladies to keep up with -- So best plan is the sale goes thru in a few weeks/month and I buy that river camp -- So if all goes perfect I gotta be in the Mudhole for at least 2 more months !- I'm need more insulation and bigger window units !-- Dam !-- and the back end of the window units have to be out in the hallway of the trailer instead of out a window --
But I'll have more room -- if I can cool it enough ?-- Dam ! dam ! dam ! -- I just want to find the Bat Cave and get set up the way I want !-- Cripple Combat farming in the mudhole in the middle of a plague while trying to sell and buy a house !- Absolutely normal !- People do it all the time !-- I don't like it !- I'm need more treble hooks !-- 
Myass in a sling and I know it !
Auto-- yeah got some big gar - grew up fishing the Trinity River-- So I'm taking my 4 part bloom rotation and going to the river !-- I just need some seclusion -- I got no carbon filters -- Smell like somebody growing weed round here !--
Fine weed !-- Crackheads circling - law after me and it smell pot farm round here -- throw in an epidemic and the worry about selling and buying a new place -Cops been on the property 3 times since I set up this grow !--- No stress !- Stay dahell out the Mudhole !- This ain't what I had in mind when I decided to set up a small commercial operation !


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm move bloom to here !-- wonder what is thru that door ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

No counting !- I'm not over the legal plant count !-- by much ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 21, 2020)

I got almost 2 & 1/2 oz of this crap...Larfy, leafy little underbuds...I’m not gonna try and clean this crap up manually but I’d like to make something out of it...any suggestions...I got a little everclear but only 151 proof...so 75%...or I have coconut oil...


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

I like coconut oil extraction !- That would work perfect -- Way I do is pack it lightly in a jar and decarb at 275 for a hour usually an extra 15 minutes just to be sure -- Then pour warm coconut oil to just cover the weed !- Shake or stir occasionally as it cools or until the next day if U got the time -- Filter off the weed and use the Coconut Earl as meds !- U want it stronger use the same oil on a second jar of decarb !- One should be plenty !--


----------



## thegloman (Mar 21, 2020)

2RE
I've become a fan of alcohol extraction.  Reclaim your 151 proof before using it to extract with. Leaving most of the water behind, then use your high proof to extract your RSO super cold.
Once you have your RSO you put it in anything you want.


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

Dam moonshiners !- Of course U would perfer ethenol extraction !-- I'm have to build me a still dammit !-- 
If RE had a still he could do just like U said but he don't got a still - Do U RE ?- I know U make that prize winning beer !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 21, 2020)

Nope nuthin to use for reclaiming the Alcohol, yet...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 21, 2020)

Redeyes, that loaf was awful pretty! 

Hollowpoint and Keef keep those veggie garden pics coming, you're inspiring me for when the Cold Part becomes more um... thermally hospitable lol

Rose- rose pruning season is definitely upon us. I've been eyeballing mine and planning an attack. I've just got 3; mister lincoln, tropicana, and an unknown pale pink climber. Not much can take our winters but this was a mild one and they look ready to rumble.

Trying to at least finish dinner n dishes before I dare hit that triple grape again... Probably end up drooling on myself. Again. Its quite ... effective. 

Be well all you well aged toots!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 21, 2020)

Loaf was a little bit chewy due to inactive yeast...I’ll do better next time...


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

Stinky - U got to be careful messing wit dat **** Umbra breeds !- He got the touch !-- It's not just the potency but the  terps too !-- I got too many girls now and still got some his seed burning a hole in my pocket !


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2020)

umbra's magic bag of tricks


----------



## novitius (Mar 21, 2020)

Evening!
 I like my bread a little chewy. Soups n stews soak up well enough. It was a pretty looking loaf. Very nice color. 
 What's every one up to?


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 21, 2020)

I been being sarcastic.


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2020)

binge watching movies


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 21, 2020)

My internet has been going in and out all night so I'm watching dvd's Jurrassic park right now,  who knows whats next.  Smokin' way to much weed, I left the water running in the sink for about an hour.


----------



## novitius (Mar 21, 2020)

That's nice. That's my primary language. 
We're watching Glow. Into the third season now. Thing #2 is practicing her moonsaults. I'm trying to convince the misses to watch the Witcher with me. I think she'd really like it. She loved supernatural and those kinda shows. This would just be a little more mature?


----------



## novitius (Mar 21, 2020)

I loved Jurassic Park as a kid. When it hit the cheap theater I was there everyday!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 22, 2020)

Made a batch of canna gummies...doing testing currently...grape and berry...hope your feelin better their burnin1, you too Umbra...


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Good evening friends
I have been catching up on movies I have wanted to watch.   I watched Harriet and 1917.  I feel the need for comedy after watching those two.  lol
My Cousin Vinnie is up next.

I hope everyone is staying safe and well.


----------



## novitius (Mar 22, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Good evening friends
> I have been catching up on movies I have wanted to watch.   I watched Harriet and 1917.  I feel the need for comedy after watching those two.  lol
> My Cousin Vinnie is up next.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe and well.



 "The two yutes were uh..."
"Excuse me did you just say "yute""?
 " Yes the yutes"
 " What the hell is a yute?"

Or something close to that


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 22, 2020)

Boarders closed , pubs , restaurants, and beaches shut down AND TO TOP IT OFF AFL has been canned NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 22, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone....Got some rain this morning...I would say an inch maybe...will check gauge in a bit. I do hope everyone is feeling better ..Umbra...Ms Rose's kids...and anyone else who is being hit with microbes...seems the more common versions of CV are out in force as well...panic and worry tends to lower immune capability's....please...try to de-stress and not worry...if you can. Watched a couple more episodes of 68 Whiskey and love it...looked on IMDB and it has low ratings...just my luck lol. I tried the Witcher series and did not get into it...too many accents and whispering for my deaf ears. They have released some new movies for streaming due to closed theaters...oh...if your internet is running a bit slow it is due to all the extra load on it...everyone is streaming to kill the boredom of "shelter in place" rules...(translated>> your being home confined)..checked the head end on one of our beams and it was at 115% capacity...providers use traffic shaper software to control high demand times and you may fall victim to it occasionally...sorta like a rolling black out in high electricity demand times. If your low on supplies...do not forget  the online services...Walmart had paper products in and out yesterday..but they can be ordered...just keep checking the site. Off for a walk and then a run into town...re-supply and re-con..oh and a service call...Lady wanted me to come over at 6pm yesterday.... told her she is lucky I am coming by tomorrow...John Q is spoiled and needs a dose of reality!...Peace ya'll!


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 22, 2020)

After writing my last post  it came up on the news that a person is dying every 2 minutes in Italy , feel numb , its no joke


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2020)

Morning OFC  -- Ugh !- Someone hand me a roll of TP ?-- Noooo !-- Say It ain't so !-- We good in the Mudhole !-- 
Rain pushed thru here last night HP !
Crocket - Peace be with U Cuz !-- We all in the same boat !
I got coffee and I got weed and right now that's all I need !-
I deal with tommorrow -- tommorrow -- Right now ?- I deal with right now !-- And right now ?-- I'm good !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 22, 2020)

Howdy fellow survivors.  I am hunkered down in the holler, watchin' the ducks on the river.  Made it through another night and now the sun is bright bright bright.  the powers that be have closed all the bars, all the churches, restaurants and just about everything else around.  Thank goodness nobodies ordered 'em to close the grocery stores.  Since I cough all the time due to my less then pious lifestyle I gotta wonder.  How do you tell the corona virus from good dank?


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 22, 2020)

Bestie and I just went to put in laundry at the laundromat (we live together anyway) and the attendant says that a) they are still accepting full drop off wash-dry-fold and b) they are out of gloves and the owner is stalling on restocking claiming lack of availability. I was like oh h3ll no... went to the hardware store a block away and guess what, they have gloves of all types, from leather to latex!!!.( sounds kinky!!) I bought her 4 pairs of washable gardening gloves.  Like seriously, she has to stick her hands in everyone's dirty panties unprotected?! Are you kidding me? Thats gross on a GOOD day! We have a verified outbreak in town as of Friday night. 
Oh and the NYC prison system has it. The only possible good that can come of this is that Los Angeles will be spared the expense and headache of dragging Horny Weinstein in to face another prosecution. I try not to wish ill on anyone but geez the karmic comeuppance of watching that disgusting predator gargle his last breath in Solitary... I'm gonna shut up now.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 22, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Fed the girlz for the last time yesterday.
Now about 2 weeks water only.
  The clones are crowding the nursery box. Time to get moving!


----------



## umbra (Mar 22, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Feeling better


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2020)

Novitius,,Ive watched that show many times.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm in a low CV-19 place.  We know what's coming so we are trying to learn more of the safe sanitation habits. It's the lull before the chips hit the ventilation appliance.  Lockdown is coming in a week is my guess. We are already locked down in our house.

I spent yesterday playing with doses.  It was Saturday!  I harvested everything too soon last time, so potentcy was controlled, but the high was clean and invigorating.  Now I'm waiting for crop #2 to turn amber.  #3 looks like a bin buster.

I will probably order some seeds today.  A voucher is smoldering in my pocket.  I'm leaning towards a bunch of Blue Dream, and grow some coconut oil cannabliss.  Everclear is expensive.  It will especially add up over time.  Golden Dragon grows on me.   Distilling is out for now, I'll find another alternative.  This Buds for me?  Canna beer?  I know where my next Golden Dragon is going to hide.

If anyone has seed ideas, I'm going for a plant of the month club.

Stay healthy, stay safe.  Take good care of yourselves and get well if you are feeling under the weather now.  U especially.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey there ofc...the wife is bored so we gonna go sit by the river some place we’re there ain’t nobody...read a book and get some sun...we’ll be back later though...wooo...just burped and it tasted like that pot gummie I ate last night...more coffee


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 22, 2020)

Good morning! A balmy, sunny 26 F this AM. Just extracted a load from the dryer and they're now resting comfortably in wide mouth quarts. Found some dark amber jars that _they _say should protect against UV but I just like the way they look. Puddle of Green coming along nicely, must string the net sometime today.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 22, 2020)

2.4 inches this morning...  .5 inch 2 days ago...2.9 total this week. Mask and gloves on the service call by company orders...I hate them! Modem was dead...hooked up a new one to check values...had high resistance in the RG6 due to a short in the customer wiring...was shocking me on the RG6 terminals with latex gloves on...killed the new modem before I got back inside. Had to get the customer to relocate it to another circuit...replaced all the damaged equipment and they are streaming again...don't you love a happy ending ! Happiest part is I did not become part of the circuitry in that 150 year old house!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 22, 2020)

Daxtell, if you really want a suggestion,  Try Zombie Kush from Ripper seeds.  Its gonna be my next go.


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey Dax -- Take the offer !- U won't regret it ! 
Wet and chilly in the mudhole -- I don't like it !-- 
I ain't doing **** -- Wanna get high ?--


----------



## umbra (Mar 22, 2020)

smoking meat


----------



## thegloman (Mar 22, 2020)

Snowing here.   I have ckn breasts on the grill tho.   Its ALWAYS the right time to Q.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi guys, going to go do some work in the pot room but thought i would say hi. My old boss called me and we talked forever, along with him, our daughter, our new TN daughter and another, i need a nap.  It is a beautiful early spring day. I really need to pop a move.. Having my first ever WW. one joint. i like it. i didn't think i did. but this is good.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 22, 2020)

Just cleaned up from grilling. Italian sausage with peppers n opinions and Coney island cheese sauce on toasted hoagie rolls. 
Sunny and not quite 50. Burned trash in the burn barrel this am and no one called me in. It was eerily quiet. 
More people out walking now,  and there's a woodpecker making a racket across the street. Also saw a pair of bluebird in the yard for the first time since I moved in well overca decade ago, so that was cool.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 22, 2020)

a better view Rose, behind the gate and fence is the not ready for prime time garden area...


----------



## novitius (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi ofc! It's cold out there. The Google says it's 39*. I don't buy it.
Auto,  I'm pretty sure the next line was a question about grits but it has been some years. 
 Glad you're feeling better Umbra! As long as your smokin something the world is right. 
 Stinky that would hit the spot right now. I have some red sauce from the pasghetti the other night that would fit right in. 
 It's nice to see spring in the world. Thanks guys for the outdoor pics. I long for the day I can contribute to that!


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2020)

Mimosa with a Double Purple Dojo dad
Youngest bloom box


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 22, 2020)

Wow keef.  Those plants appear to getting a little large for you.  Want me to come down and help ya trim 'em up?


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2020)

Too many too close together the Nick -- Can't go much bigger in 2 in aero baskets !-- I'm working on it !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 22, 2020)

Wait 'till you get some new lights.  You are gonna be in for a real awakening.  The new leds really are better.


----------



## novitius (Mar 22, 2020)

USS Mercy to Los Angeles as of right now.
National Guards off to NYC. Edits: Washington and California
Umbra, when we were sick there was a period of a few days where we felt better for a bit, then it came back. I think now maybe we did have the stomach type of covid. I was down for about 3 days. Then I was ok and then ouch again.
 I'm starting to notice I'm coughing but I think it's because I've been smoking more..I hope that's why. I've been really careful.
We watched the first episode of the Witcher. She said Geralt is lame and whispers to much. He's actually quite witty in other forms of the stories... That's the first time I actually got to watch the whole episode. As a fan I'm ready for number two. If I'd just turned it on I might bail.


----------



## novitius (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm still surprised political name wears red ties. You ever wonder why he can't sit still up there? They in his ear, keep moving sir, we need fifteen degrees right to left!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 22, 2020)

New reports of gun and ammo panic buying...my Nephew lives in a city of about 100,000 and they bought all the stores out this weekend...other reports around the Nation of the same thing.....Its about to get interesting!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2020)

RE, that is what I was looking for! She is beautiful again this year, thanks for taking that shot. I love her.


----------



## novitius (Mar 22, 2020)

I was just cooking dinner and slicing an apple. A Pink Lady had 2 seeds growing inside. Well, they're in soil now. One thing I've never done with my Henkels is gardening, until today. 
Back to dinner I go


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 22, 2020)

That was my mother’s favorite rose, she had a big one out by the gate...about 12” tall and across, like one of those old coconut snowball thingy’s only yellow...
Guess I should go watch the local news tonight, I have been kinda numb to it...the national news in some form or another is hard not to see, seems like it’s always on...
Trimmed up the plants again tonight, probably for the last time other than selective defoliation down low...the goal is to get several nice colas with good light penetration and avoid those pesky little larfy things like I just cooked up last night...they made decent gummies and the grape and raspberry didn’t allow much grassy flavors thru...but I’d rather have more/bigger flowers up top...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 22, 2020)

I trimmed one in a 5 gallon bucket once just to see what would happen.  Just grew the two main stalks, cut everything else.  It turned out better then I expected and I got two main colas about 18" long.  This was a inside/outside grow as I carried that dang bucket outside every morning and I carried her in when it rained. I was living in my camper and grew that plant in a total of three states!  Harvested it in NJ because I saw the beginnings of bud rot.  Turned out to be worse then I thought but after cutting away half the buddage it was still over two zips.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 22, 2020)

I’ve taken plants on the road a couple of times in the motorhome because I planted and then decided on a trip before they got established...in my case it didn’t work to my advantage as both grows we’re pretty stunted though they did survive to flower...


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Good evening friends

Thank you for posting those pics 2Re and Keef.  



novitius said:


> "The two yutes were uh..."
> "Excuse me did you just say "yute""?
> " Yes the yutes"
> " What the **** is a yute?"
> ...




I LOVE THAT MOVIE.  After all these years it still makes me laugh.   Marisa Tomei won the Academy Award for best supporting actress for her role in My Cousin Vinny.  Fred Gwynne played the Judge in his last role before passing away.  Before "Car 54 Where Are You" and "The Munsters" he was a movie actor.  



umbra said:


> smoking meat









  Take it light friends.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 22, 2020)

Take it light?   Tonight I am taking it by bong.  One bong, lotsa hits!


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2020)

I gotta quit listening to that liar give those daily briefings---He's not capable of telling the truth !--malaria medicine gonna save us all -- Lie !-- We got plenty PPE - no we don't !-- hospital ships be on thier way -- No they not !-- Corana will magically go away -Really ?-- --He's such an ignorant arrogant dickhead ! --


----------



## novitius (Mar 22, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Good evening friends
> 
> Thank you for posting those pics 2Re and Keef.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that! That's not how I remembered it exactly but the points the same lol. That's one of my all time favorites also. Mostly for Marissa Tomei but the whole movie is hilarious.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 23, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...warm morning here no rain...looking like we may hit 90* for Thursday and Friday. Got some Green Crack burning...it has another week on the cure and just keeps getting better...power house of energy...make you smile so much your jaws hurt ( shoulda called it green acid maybe) leaves your lips sticky with green apple candy taste. A week of lock downs..LA has issued stay at home order now...times like this we need more outside/exercise events if you can...too much TV and that elusive 3rd eye will appear...as a CBS emblem on your forehead . OK...so we have a lot of new gun owners...wanna see HP jumpy?...well I get nervous like a long tail cat in a room full of rocking chairs around a bunch of gun newbies...accidental discharges are a real concern. Step this way Sir/Madam...let me show you our latest in body armor...the Virus is quickly becoming the least of our concerns. Enjoy the day best you can...stay safe...off for a walk...peace ya'll


----------



## thegloman (Mar 23, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Wet and cold here.  About a half inch of snow in places too.
This winter has been hard on me.  Probably take all summer to get the kinks worked out again.
Oh well, at least I have weed again!     Now the Hard part, choosing what to run next!


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2020)

Morning OFC-
- Kernal Keef  reporting for duty SIR !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 23, 2020)

*I have a pen that can write underwater....
.... it can write other words too..  

Why do nurses always bring red crayons to work? 
In case they need to draw blood..       
If we don't smile at something stupid now n then it becomes easy to fall prey to "the frownies".   
*


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 23, 2020)

Woke up feeling like **** (thanks Keef), can't be that Chinese virus cause there's none around these parts yet... Knock, knock. Anyway, it's 4:20 somewhere and then back to bed.


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2020)

I feel like I been misled !-- I was told the world would end with angels and trumpets and **** -- This ain't that ! --
 I'm disappointed !- I was gonna do well when Texas did some kind of MMJ too !-- No !--I end up in a rundown travel trailer in the Mudhole !- Dam !- Ain't that a beach ?
- I had an unwelcome visitor last night --
Blasting away with the predator call with a little wounded rabbit thrown in for reality -- It became a duet - Something in the swamp wanted to drive me off that wounded rabbit I apparently had !-- Didn't recognize it but sounded like  feline screams !-- I was just curdling the hoods blood so they stay away ! - Wasn't trying to pick no fight with some kinda Wooley Bully swamp monster !-- Ain't room but for one of us in the mudhole and I ain't got no other place to go ! -- I lost a gun fight with an alligator --Ain't happening again !--  I got buckshot !- won't be no running this time !-- Here kitty - kitty ! -- or whatever U be ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 23, 2020)

Good morning OFC. I'm alive and doing better. Still sick, but much better.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2020)

I have been thinking about you umbra, im glad your a bit better. Cuomo isa good president.  It isnt a Chinese virus! Its political name virus.


----------



## novitius (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey, keef, the trumpets was a typo. It was supposed to say political name/Pence.


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2020)

6-9 months of lockdown ?-- I don't know if I can survive 6-9 more months of  the mudhole ? -- I need to be somewhere a little safer with some new lights  cranking it out -- not fighting Frickin rats and the heat !- The uncertainty of being stuck in between also sux !-- I should go do some farming  ?-- Need a bigger dam bloom and some real freaking lights !

Good to see U getting back on your feet Umbra !--

Rose -- Nov --I'm trying to be good -- don't get me started !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 23, 2020)

Good morning ofc, looks like we got a brand new week, what’chall gonna do with it? I’m gonna start with this cup and a bowl...just maybe it’ll look more better...doesn’t look like the sun is playing today, in fact I see the forecast is for lousy weather...they got lightning flashing and hail fallin...I might as well just go back to bed but my back won’t let me I’m afraid...
Yes I’m ready for warm weather, cheers ofc...


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Still not doing much other than sleeping and coughing.  ugh

it is raining again today.   I flipped the two magic melons growing in one of my grow areas in my shop last week.  I will flip the 4 blue dreams I have in a tent in my shop next week.   Since my shop is detached and downhill from my house I will get wet again going down there.  sigh   Oh well.  We need the rain.
I am looking out the window at the humming birds on the flowers in front of my house.  They don't seem to mind the rain as much as I do.  ha ha

Have a great day people!


----------



## novitius (Mar 23, 2020)

Morning OFC. Official stay at home starts tomorrow. They even shut down playgrounds. Guess it's back to plop on pop. 
Man, I'm seriously glad I listened to my instincts on this one. We got food for months. TP is another story. I'm gonna have to fashion a bidet. Shouldn't be too hard? Hahahaha. 
 I'm pretty sure my new cough is just increased cigarette smoking. The weather's been crazy too. Up and down, dry and wet. 
 Seems like lots y the OFC has crops coming down soon. Seems like a good time to take a tour and meet everyone!


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm not thru complaining yet !-- 2 boxes in bloom ?-- I only need room for 6 more and I'd be OK !-- Too many girls !--- I need to run more than this !- Take me forever to sort this stuff out at this pace !-- cops /- crackheads / ex wife and  now some wooly bully swamp creature all want a piece of me ?- Sooner or later I'm not gonna be quick enough ?-- I got dank to grow !- I don't want to see my end in the mudhole !--
OK !- I'll quit belly aching now !- got dammit !-- Smoke some more weed - need to decarb some !--

Edit -- Picking out some more Mudhole Pink seed -- Bring something beautiful with me up out this ugliness !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 23, 2020)

Moved all the veggie transplants outdoors...waiting for it to dry up so I can put them out in the garden. Moved 3 cannabis pants to spare room...now flower room 2... 5 of the 6 reg. seed are females...now if I was low on seeds and needing everyone to be females...it would have been 2 out of 6 females...but nooo...its all good...got the lights...may as well use them. Keef that may be a Cougar heading back North...they pass though March and November mostly...about 10 days ago it was a feline scream in this area...not sure if it took a Coyote or what but it had the wildlife jumping...It was over a mile away and I heard it while walking...mules...donkeys...geese...exotic foul next door and all K9's were giving out warning yeps. Sometimes we have one hang here for a spell...the food is so plentiful they like it till it goes  full hot. Just looked at camera and it was a vehicle in my driveway with flashing lights on......those bridge people back again...looking ...he was turning around and sat there a sec dialing his phone...second trip...must be something in the works.


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 23, 2020)

like a fish to a fly...


----------



## novitius (Mar 23, 2020)

I ran across a mountain cat once. He was picking a gate latch to get after some garbage. It seen me and just stopped. It didn't freeze or anything like that. It really did not seem threatened by me at all. There was about thirty feet between us. The hairs on my arms and neck were standing up. I skooted down the lane and when I came back more prepared there was no sign. I too was in a trailer park. Kids, pets, trash... Easy pickings probably.


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2020)

I can only do that when Precious and Bruno are gone -- Bruno tangled with something last week--- 78 lb Junk Yard Dog got a puncture wound in his neck - Missed anything vital and he's healing nicely !-- No telling what it was ?--
I'm on the edge of a small swamp but most the area is  just thick underbrush !--

Edit :- Just so U know -- Scared the piss outta Uncle Keef !-- That old cripple can move when he got to move !


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2020)

U live and U learn !- Lesson I learned is an electronic predator call would drive U thru one my fish curtains easy and I can wire the switch  !-- No need for some little booms !-


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 23, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

The ground is white.  Second snow this spring.  Today is our Red Star anniversary.  In our first year, I kept track and celebrated our first date, our wedding, and our Red Star anniversary that was between the two and the date with added star on it.  It added fun keeping track through the years.  Somewhere a giant Red Star will show up today.

I made Prik Khing coconut curry to go on drunken boat noodles and vegetables.  We usually make a huge pot of food and eat from it until gone, then cook again.  I have to wait on seasonings.  I like all the Thai spices and chilis and a lot of it.  Others want their taste buds not chemically cauterized.  That was for breakfast and before munchies hit.

Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2020)

Too spicy for me !- We've had a little sun in the mudhole today but It's building overcast - Face say it might rain !


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 23, 2020)

Hello ALL!

Still Kicking it!   (last MRI was A-OK)
thought I'd throw one of my picture driven posts up about the recent events of our WORLD...

(these may or may not be pulled off the web)



















Carry on.   
Nothing to see here.

sad, crazy times  

Good Luck people!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 23, 2020)

Dax! That sounds amazeballs! It's snowing like crazy here and spicy Asian style comfort food is hitting the spot here too 





Needs some sriracha! brb!


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2020)

I figured it out !-- I  feel better now !-- This ain't real !-- It's  just another head injury vision !- Dam !- That was scary!
Sacrificing the elderly and infirm to get the economy restarted ?-- It was like a nightmare !-- Glad I live in a civilized world where stuff like that don't happen !


----------



## novitius (Mar 23, 2020)

I want an island


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2020)

Mudhole Weed !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 23, 2020)

Keef, thats awesome.  You bring the frost to the mudhole.  Can't wait to see you finally get to cut loose.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm chillin' with netflix and a shih-tzu with the farts.  Trust me its not a bed of roses.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 23, 2020)

Yep, you get to the bat cave with some new lights...watch out texas!!!


----------



## umbra (Mar 24, 2020)

shuckin beans


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 24, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

Son in law can't work from home. Internet is too slow.  He's coming over to work from our house.  It should work better, as long as his issues are really because of slow internet.

I have a seedling issue to sort out.  The soil that I used for rooting had bugs. The seedling is in a cloner tote now.  I treated the plant twice with neem oil.  The bugs are gone but there are some grey dead spots on leaves.  I don't see any bugs under the microscope, so I'm ruling that out if any spots show up on new growth.  Lights may have burnt the leaves where the neem oil mix was on the leaves.  The fan was too close, too.  Wind burn?  When lights come on, I'll check again.  All other environmentals are ok, pH, nutes, temps, but maybe a dome to hold more humidity would help, but humidity is 50%.  I'm thinking aloud.  Roots look great so I'm ruling out aeration.  I finally have a lens to take a decent close up.  Now if I can figure out the camera settings, pictures will get posted.

It's 4:10.  Golden Dragon in a mini dose.

U, I used your suggestion on making a class 3 room inside an imperfect class 3 house.  HEPA filters have been put to work to filter out .3 u sized particles in the house and a recirculation air filter in a room.  Thank you for that info.  I have family that's very vulnerable.  one is immune suppressed from a transplant and another with cancer.  I'm helping them set up too.  Feel good about the help you give.  more important, Get better!

Stay well, all.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 24, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....Warm morning and heading for record or near record temps  Thursday and Friday...record set in 1907...we will be 15 to 20 degrees above average...all this while SA is enjoying 5 star food in snow storms...wild! Above average temps not only mean early gardens but all of Nature has gone into hyper drive here...I have been stalking some of our native Woodpeckers Dryocopus pileatus...I have a very large population on my property...in the mornings they are most active and you can hear them rapping on wood a couple thousand meters away. They are very elusive and hard to get close to...so I use binoculars ...they have wood chips flying and drag grubs out effortlessly. About 30 miles from my house on the LA side was a supposedly Ivory Bill sighting...and another one in Arkansas I think. These are large birds...10-12 inches tall maybe very vocal when disturbed. Keef your killing it with mudhole weed...be-safe...reggie dealers get jealous over that kind of competition. Off for a walk and then some chores...I am hiding...kinda sorta...phone was ringing till 9pm..I did not answer ! Smoke it while you can!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 24, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Still cold and damp here.  Beats frozen I guess! 
I'm going to have to take these girls a little earlier than I like so I can get the clones in place.  They have totally outgrown the nursery box.
I'm excited to have a bunch of stash again but the trimming chore not so much.   Day by day countdown now!
Unfortunately, weed doesn't help my tinnitus at all, in fact it makes it seem worse.   This is a conundrum.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 24, 2020)

Ok, Ill be the 1st.
Compliments on the good looking pecker there H.P.!  Lmao!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 24, 2020)

That's a nice dinosaur bird HP. there's a mated pair in my neighborhood and they are starting to get active, squawking and drumming, as breeding season gets closer. 
Maybe you will get super lucky and see the ivory bill! Those have been thought to be extinct for a while. It would be a miracle to photograph one.
6" of very heavy snow overnight here. It's stuck to everything, and the morning is dazzling.
Welp... time to get down to work. Have a great day toots!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 24, 2020)

[email protected] have tinnitus  and sometimes it is worse...sometimes all most gone..loud noise increases it for sure...I am wondering about weather changes and diet on  variables in it. I smoke cannabis during these times ....never noticed it having much effect...wish I could get rid of it.


----------



## rubrown (Mar 24, 2020)

It helps to think of it as background noise, or muzak at a convenience store. Actually, I couldn't hear mine until I read about it just now. It goes away...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 24, 2020)

I've been suffering with it for many years.   
Stranding machines at U.S. Steel, lots of shooting and of course the blast that took my hand on top of loud music when I was young.
Id give a pretty penny to have just 1 day without it.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 24, 2020)

Heavy equipment...shooting...loud music/concerts for me....ru has it...when your other senses are on high power it seems reduced. I think high RH may pump it up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2020)

Another day locked up. Be glad when this is over. Even the corner store i go to have lines out front because only so many people are allowed in at one time.


----------



## key2life (Mar 24, 2020)

Hola, OFC - Tinnitus?  Check.  Living on an aircraft carrier will do that for you.  Mine comes and goes - I think barometric pressure affects mine, and it's really low here now.  Foggy, wet, and warm in the Pines.  Been raining for a couple days.

Just went to the store - 2 gallons of whole milk left, plenty of 1%.  1 loaf of good bread - in my freezer now.  No ground beef, but (because it's Jawja) a f#ck-ton of fresh pork and chicken.  My county still has no confirmed cases, but it's probably here already.  Rescheduled my beach trip for next year - was really looking forward to some inshore fishing, but no dice.

Got 4 rolls of Lysol wipes from Amazon - took 16 days, but they came.

Getting time to FIM my ZDF and GDP and get 'em ready for the screen.

Stay safe, everyone!  Peace out, and fire one up for me!


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2020)

Morning OFC-


----------



## thegloman (Mar 24, 2020)

*Joke of The Day*

*Joke:  How do you manage pumpkin addiction?   *

*Answer:  Get a pumpkin patch..*


*To Help You Smile - We Need it.*
*62% of Kentuckians pronounce their state capital "Loo-uh-vul",*

*while 22% say "Loo-ee-ville.*

*Unfortunately, the correct pronunciation is "Frankfort".*


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2020)

Teacher: "Kids, what does the chicken give you?"
Student: "Meat!"
Teacher: "Very good! Now what does the pig give you?"
Student: "Bacon!"
Teacher: "Great! And what does the fat cow give you?"
Student: "Homework!"


----------



## key2life (Mar 24, 2020)

Guy goes into a psychiatrist's office with a duck on his head.
The Psychiatrist says, "Can I help you?"
And the duck says, "Doc - you gotta get this guy off my @ss!"


----------



## novitius (Mar 24, 2020)

Morning OFC. Cold and wet.


----------



## umbra (Mar 24, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 24, 2020)

G'day folks.  Sunny and cool today.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 24, 2020)

Mornin ofc, yeah I got the tinnitus, 30 years of standing next to my best friend bangin his drums(he’s almost completely deaf), couldn’t have been that fender bassman on 10...also 20 years of table saws and routers screechin...mine only comes but never goes...I try to keep Some noise going and my hearing aids seem to help with the tinnitus masking as well..Nuthin goin on outside yet this morning but supposed to rain and then tomorrow they say snow...that ain’t in the spirit of spring but I guess it’s what we got...need to make a store run but we have to go out tomorrow for our usual meals on wheels delivery so we’ll try the store then...
Gotta change the res today and maybe see about flipping this group to flower...I’m afraid we gonna have to go buy some weed here pretty soon as I kinda fooled around too much with this group and we’re gonna run out before harvest...Well, maybe get to try some new strains then so I don’t mind...cheers all you jokers this mornin...


----------



## rubrown (Mar 24, 2020)

It is annoying, self-hypnosis, frequent exercise, self-affirmations, all can help. When you realize, it's something you can't control, like muzak when you go into the 7 Eleven, then you can ignore it.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Back in the 70s I would go to a concert and my ears would ring for a day or two afterwards.  I saw Deep Purple in 1974 and I don't think my ears ever stopped ringing.  Someone told me back then Deep Purple held the Guinness Book for loudest band in the world.  I don't think they keep records like that anymore.  My car stereo 8 track system was incredibly loud and my love of handguns back then did not help my hearing.  I have had ever increasing tinnitus since those days.  Now I have music or TV on most all of the time so I don't notice the loud ringing in my ears so much.   I sleep with a podcasts on so I don't pay so much attention to the ringing so I can sleep.







Enjoy this day friends.  Life is too short not to.


----------



## novitius (Mar 24, 2020)

Rocko's Modern Life!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 24, 2020)

Just made a run to town...my oldest Sis text and asked if I had time to grab some things from Walmart for them...they are over 70 and live in the police State LA...I quickly agreed to shop and then meet them half way. I am here to say they have made headway on the supply chain...we had  nice selection of breads...all variety's of meats were available..even seafood was back. Checked the local markets and they were fairly well stocked too. It is even pallet of stuff piling up in the midways now..if things are still short in your area I think it may let up soon.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 24, 2020)

just changed out my res for the bottom group and flipped the flower switch...I’ve got’m as spread out as I can...these plants have not even been sexed cuz I’m too lazy and the clones attempts all died so there’s that...the top plant is all organic and was flipped about a week ago, I see a little possible pistil in one of the tops but we’ll continue waiting to see boy or girl...
The others have not even seen a dark period yet so a couple weeks from knowing anything...but they grow like mad until I cut’m and I’m mostly thru with that other than selective cleanup as flower progresses...probably lose half of this to boyhood...I gotta get my clone act together but for now we just proceed...cheers


----------



## umbra (Mar 24, 2020)

I had no trouble buying meat. Chicken was picked thru, but plenty for everyone.


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2020)

HP -- U got to gear up properly if U gonna be sliding around those police state roadblocks -- I suggest 2 stick on window stickers - So U have a choice depending on situation -- One say Clergy other say Press -- Personally I look good in One them priest collars !-- Anyway - U also need to hang some juju stuff from your rear view mirror - A pair of hand cuffs -- a stethoscope and one those crosses got that little fellow on it !- U get pulled over U might get let go out of pure confusion ?--


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 24, 2020)

There is a Dollar General store about 10 miles from me.  Somehow the word got out that they had toilet paper being delivered  ??
This store is kinda isolated and out of the way.   The Clerk had to call the Sheriff.  Soon there were two Sheriffs Guarding the delivery.   People had been trying to take the TP from the delivery truck before the TP was received into the Store.
The clerk said people told her they had driven up to 60 miles to find this place,  That was last week.   Craaazy….

Edit:SP
Edit: Still can't spell


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 24, 2020)

Got company branding on my truck and a copy of Corp's inclusion letter as essential services...just like in Russia...I have papers!.. it is a good day when you score some catfish and Bluebell ice cream...new bottle of Pepperolio came in as well... so...I am on the high side of things for once. Read a few reports from Italy before the CV-19 took em down...the reports suggest a reduction of all 60% heart attack and nearly 40% reduction in strokes in users of chili peppers...I like the flavors...the oil takes some of the heat away and melds the flavors with food (wipes drool from corner of mouth)...plus fewer coronary events!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 24, 2020)

Insanity.  Fortunately around here things are normal.  TP disappeared almost immediately but its back now.  They have signs up to limit the purchases made and special store hours for us old folks.  Only problem with that is who told these brainiacs that seniors get up at 4:40 so they can shop at 6am.  I got news for 'em.  That shat went out with my farming days.  In other words, "I'm retired. I git up at 10"


----------



## key2life (Mar 24, 2020)

COVID 19 is in my county now. Probably been here a while.  3 confirmed cases now.

Setting up my SCROG and have a greenhorn Q - when placing my 2 plants under the 2'x3' screen, is it better to place them on either end and grow them towards the middle like the diagram?  Is there a preferred method of placement?

Thanks in Advance, and smoke 'em if you gots 'em!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 24, 2020)

Hot chili is good for what ails ya! Chili-ginger-garlic paste is my go-to for stuffy nose season! Clear out the boogies!


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2020)

Can I hold that box back for most of a month before I bloom it ?- Don't have much choice!- I'll have to abuse them some make it slow da flock  down ! 
When I get my boxes plumbed I'm put me up a net - Maybe 2 plants per box ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2020)

What Led light system you guys using?


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 24, 2020)

Keef look at that palm tree leaf! You could fan yourself on a hot day with it. Can't wait to see what you do with a real bat cave...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 24, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> What Led light system you guys using?


We use a lot of different setups typically...I use a home made setup in one box, parts from solstrip.com, it works well and in the other I use lights from spider farmer sf-1000...there are several people here using those but also used are lights by mars hydro, viperspectra, King leds, even fluence though they are spendy...


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2020)

I plan to little more than double the light when I replace these burple lights -- These boxes cost me about $50 each to build and I'm hanging a Mars-Hydro 300 watt LED over each one -- My boxes are about 1/2 square meter /yard -- so about 600 watts per sq. yd. now ?
I'm going to one 1,200- 1,500 watts light over each 2 boxes  or square yard -- Little more than double what I use now --
As U can see from the different size plants in that pic - I'm trying to make the weed flow-- I can move individual aero baskets or entire box lids -- What I'm working on is how many plants per box of what will give me the mostest the quickest -- the Dankest !- I say 60 day finishers ?-  That's near/ about / close thing  - Me follow some strict thing ?- No !not usually !-- I got this set up like a 2 part rotation - Once a month I want something ready to replace what I'll be harvesting from bloom ! -- I switch back to my every 2 week thing later !

Edit -- bigass leaf ?-- Umbra's Sunset Sherbert -x - Bunch of Grapes !


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> What Led light system you guys using?


I have 2 600w Bloomspect  full spectrum led's in one tent and a Giixer 1000w dual chip in the other


----------



## novitius (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm using budget lighting.  King LED in my flower tent and a Durolux in my veg tent. I like both so far. I'll probably be adding a HLG or SF light to flower by years end. Maybe a CMH but I'd like to do more research on how the affect harvest.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks guys for all your answers. Cool


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2020)

That's


 not a 5 gallon primary fermenter !-- Nothing to see here !-- Move along !-
The urge is working me y'all !-


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 24, 2020)

When I in't playing in the garden I been watching the Red Green show.  Stupid humor sooths the soul.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2020)

We just finished a making a big tube of RSO, 4 cups of pot = i big ole tube. woohoo. 
Hi guys. That's about all i got to say.  lets smoke it is 3:43, you know what that means, nothing.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 24, 2020)

Sittin out on the front porch with a cigar, a beer and a pipe...my wife comes out to say the dryer is still broke...$hit...
So the other day the dryer wouldn’t stop when the door was opened so I Unplugged it...then it wouldn’t start at all...so checking the front door switch it was bad...ordered one and put it in yesterday...I just turned it on to make sure it rotated...I didn’t check for heat...now we got a load of wet clothes in there...But I seemed to luck out again sorta, as I pulled off the back and started checking(after unplugging) and the upper limit stat checked good so I checked the one down by the element, ope somewhere between the element and that thermo...pulled off the thermo and checked the element...shot...so new one tomorrow...in the mean time I’ll vacuum everything out and look for other issues...I think the shorting of the switch is the cause though...So the lucking out part after watching several dryers dismantled on YouTube, mine turned out to be a piece’O cake...part ordered and time for a smoke...
Hi Rose!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 24, 2020)

Anybody ever order from a place like this https://tweedlefarms.com/ high cbd hemp...some have around 20% cbd which I don’t think I’ve been able to get close too...thinking of buying some to make edibles or oil to mix with thc...
I think they should be able to ship this across state lines legally huh...just curious...


----------



## Keef (Mar 24, 2020)

Adding high THC RSO to store bought CBD ?-- Thought about that myself -- Would perfer a high CBD Indica I could run over and over !- My plan is to do a run of several high CBD varieties and see which one work best for me or if will it be a combination ?-- Then work on trying it mixed with different high THC varieties -- I'll try using mixed decarb in caps -- Half high THC RSO and half high CBD RSO -- or a Coconut Earl from mixed weed -- Lots of getting high for medicine need to be done and I'm da one can do it !
Caught a ride to the store for a pack of smokes to last until my ecig juice come in -- Virus made it to my neck of the woods --or so I'm told !- They got that scared look in they eyes !-- I'll either get it or I won't -- If I get it I'll either survive it or I won't !-- If I don't survive it I got nothing left to worry about !-- Time to put up the sign ?-- "This Pot Farm been Quarantined for the Virus by order of the Court" --Got dammit !--Or something similar ?- It would be believable - catch the wind just right-- it smell exactly like a pot farm !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 24, 2020)

had to share this image that came across my view this afternoon...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 24, 2020)

My veg is getting out of hand


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2020)

Looking good St Nick. Thats a full veg room.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 24, 2020)

4'6" by 30" and it has 12 plants in it.  Sadly they are gonna suffer till Friday when I'll bust 'em up into 3 groups. Whatever doesn't fit into flower on the first is gonna get chopped into clones for an outdoor grow.  I got a feeling they are gonna be too busy trying to survive covid 19 to be flying helicopters an lookin' for my patch.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2020)

Thats how i ended up with the plant im growing outside. A friend of mine ran out of room in his growroom.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 24, 2020)

First world problems.


----------



## novitius (Mar 25, 2020)

Nick that room is bursting at the seams! I thought my lil tent was cramped. Now I see it's just cramped with pots, not pot lol.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeah, I'm an idiot.  I take more clones then I need and then I can't bring myself to kill 'em.  Here lately I have been taking clones right before I flower out and then they veg for 60-65 days, waiting for flower to empty.  Best thing about it is my yields are pretty impressive


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

Morning OFC  !--- 3:30 in the AM !-- Having coffee and doing my wake and bake in the dark !-- I gotta quit napping !-- I nap I wake up in the middle of the night !- See if I can get the donuts made before the cable guy shows up ?-- Mardi Gras didn't work out so well for the Big Easy this year ?-- I don't do that church thang but don't be going to church on Easter !- He just trying to kill y'all !- It's not safe !- Same thing happened to New Orleans with Mardi Gras gonna happen to U !- Everybody get sick and U kill off your granny or paw- paw !-- Gotta repack the pipe !

Edit ;- Thank U for the morning bud porn OFC !-
 Make my day !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey Keef.  I do the same thing and its worse now since we supposed to remain in place.  Sleep during the day and wake up all hours of the night or day.


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

Morning Nick --I'm just trying to get used to it !-- I sleep when I want so I might as well accept it ?-- Got a nice glow going so no complaints !- I guess we'll do our own wake and bake / 4:20  ? - Got me wanting some donuts now though ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

That was a most excellent toke !-- I need to post one those rants !--
I see people walking around with those white things sticking out they ears talking to the air like crazy people do -- I"m low tech head injury riff- raff so this is confusing to me !- I was talking to someone the other day for about half an hour and had come to the conclusion that they was crazier then me !- Then I found out he'd been talking on the phone and not to me at all !-- I don't need some help looking crazy !-- I do it just fine on my own but y'all gotta quit doing that !-- Makes U look like U been touched !-- In the south that's kinda like calling U "special"-- or saying "bless your heart "-- It's not a complement !- So no more walking around the yard talking to yourself OK ?- That ain't right !

Edit :-- Drop kick me Jesus -- thru the goal post of life !-- Amen !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 25, 2020)

Good Morning CV-19 survivors...insomniacs...cannabis smokers and growers...I hope everyone is well today...as can be. Keef you know it...we got those special "terms" here in the sunbelt...2 Ladies sitting on porch drinking ice tea...Joe chopping wood  over in his yard..." he works so hard all his life out in the sun...bless his heart" translated>>> Joe is a dumb arse and will never learn...you do not want them using the word "unique" on you either. Umbra I would tell you how great those buds look...but expect nothing less from you...beautiful work ....genetics and production! Keef when those ear pieces first came out...I would see folks in traffic just talking away...I was ready to call Social Services and collect $50 for turning them in lol. Anyone remember those first Gen. brief case mobile phones...they used FM 2 way radio relay towers and were not private...any other phone user could hear your conversations....incoming calls caused the cars horn and lights to go on....you all so had to wait for a circuit to make a call...the modulator was suit case size and went behind seat of trucks or in trunk of cars...we've come a long way baby! Off for a walk...there's gardening to be done today!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 25, 2020)

Our barber shops have gone to appointment only...they must use PPE and only 1 Cx in the shop at a time......Keef you got any tips on pony tail management??


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2020)

Cant sleep,,time for Coffee.


----------



## novitius (Mar 25, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Our barber shops have gone to appointment only...they must use PPE and only 1 Cx in the shop at a time......Keef you got any tips on pony tail management??


I do... Elmer's glue until it touches the sky!


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 25, 2020)

lol @nov...just brought back a memory of a buddy that bought one of those flow-bee hair cutting systems...you hooked it to your home vacuum for a DIY at home hair cut..it came with at least a dozen attachment guides for different lengths and angles...I do not think he could see the markings on them well and showed up with uneven lengths on his haircut...this was pointed out...day later...all hair are same length now...he looked porcupinish now! We just kept quite before he went bald.


----------



## key2life (Mar 25, 2020)

Hola, OFC - Rain's blown out and up to 86* by weekend.  Now we start cleaning up after the pollen drop.  Takes a good 36 hours to get it out of the pool, which is now a sickly yellow color.  Glad to have a pool to self-isolate around!  And in!

Smoking Fire OG here in the Pines today - Smoke 'em!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 25, 2020)

Good morning OFC.
Sitting at the laundromat this morning.
At least I'm the only 1 here.   I'm not comfortable doing laundry in a public laundry but it beats beating my clothes on a wet rock.
I learned I'm in the highest risk group.  Heart, diabetes and COPD.     Its in my county now too.  8 cases, 3 deaths.
Probably start harvesting today.
Umbra
This BOC is a mighty fine specimen of what Real weed is supposed to be!  It took her a while to start moving but now she is Wicked covered in trichs!
Still struggling over which 3 to keep going.  Too many Excellent choices!


----------



## novitius (Mar 25, 2020)

I remember those. I bet there are still some floating around out there. Iirc we had one for the dog lol. Dog didn't like it neither. 
 OFC, my veg tent is back to life! It's green in there again! Such a good feeling. I have a handful of seedlings coming up too. I think I've been bit by a new bug. The breeding bug. A LSD hermed slightly 2 runs ago. It got a few seed by me. I decided to germ two that I found. Accidental it may have been but there was a new excitement to that! That's mine! Probably nobody else has it. 
 I'm expecting horrible, disappointing results. But, maybe they'll be ok, like c+ and then I'll be super happy. I was previously very against herm pollen but after learning the feelings of many OFC growers and breeders I am willing to play with it when it happens. I'll just keep a close eye on the offspring.


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

I kill a hermie faster than a male !-- The breeding bug is just another growers disease !- Nov -- Kill those hermie seed and cut U out a 100% male and breed with him !- U can keep a boy around without using him !- Get him back into veg and take a clone from him and he'll settlle down and just veg !- U can move him to bloom later !-- I got Jimi !-- Of the Purple Haze Clan !--


----------



## novitius (Mar 25, 2020)

I did some reading on the herm situation. There's a 25% chance it pollinates it's self that it will produce all female seed. I figure these beans will be worthless, probably just die even but I'm intrigued. I'm looking for a male for sure. I've just been using mostly fem seed. I'm going to quit buying those for the most part. I do want to get more peyote critical and holy Grail kush though. Those are fem only. But I think it'll stop there. 
 Coffees ready. New pot is fast.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Rainy morning here.

I talked to two of my Nephews last night.  They are in there late 20s and they wanted to come and visit today.  I told them I am observing the shelter in place order by the Gov.  I am old and not taking any chances.  This is serious.  I love them but no way I am going through this shelter in place only to have them possibly bring that virus from the Bay Area to me way out here.  They are young and feel "bullet proof" like I once did at their age.

Nice pics Umbra!

Time to smoke and watch the rain.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 25, 2020)

I watched Ford vs Ferrari.  Great movie even if you are not a race fan.


----------



## novitius (Mar 25, 2020)

B1, maybe visit in the yard? Keep your distance. They could sit in their vehicle, you all stay on the porch? I think this social distancing thing is here to stay for a few years at least. We gotta work with it quick. There's always Skype too! Facebook's got that dang video chat tablet too.... AI is about to run rough shot all over us...


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

Texas got no shelter in place thing !-- Lots of schools are closed - Take out food only but everything else is pretty much business as usual but it is slow !- People getting scared finally !--


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 25, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I have some clean up in grow aisle one.  Mildew got me, or I should say I got myself by not having decent ventilation in the seed cloner.  I had better get a seed stock built up.  I'll let the coeds play together.  Life happens and I don't trust relying on clones without a back-up plan.

Everyone is in isolation in my world.  The grandkids are now at grandparents (us) daycare.  Their regular daycare is too easy to let CV19 in.  Our daughter is married to a transplant survivor and at high risk.  They are working from home.  We don't want to be a way for CV19 to get in so we are isolating too.  So I'm stuck here with canna.  I guess I'll just try to make the best of it, bigsmile and struggle through.

Today, the granddaughter will be learning to sew face masks together.  She wants to learn.  I learned that doctors have tested N95 face masks and found that they can be sanitized by beating to 158°F for half an hour and reused.  That should take some pressure off from suppliers and slow down the hoarding.  When I worked, facial hair was prohibited for safety and sanitation.  When I quit, I grew a beard and mustache.  How I'm shaved again.  Nobody recognizes me.  But face masks will seal better.  HEPA filters are installed.  We are hunkered and bunkered.

Stay safe and well.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 25, 2020)

They would have to drive an hour and a half to get here.  We talked on the phone.  That will have to do.  I always give them some herb when they visit.  They have an Uncle on their Dad's side of the family that grows.  They can visit him or a dispensary if they want to get high and shoot the breeze.  There is no way I am passing a joint or a pipe to anyone in these times.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 25, 2020)

Good morning there old stoners...Wednesday again...We gonna wear rubber gloves today...we just the middlemen so someone in the county jail is makin and packaging this food, we deliver it, and the some old person is supposed to eat it...I’m gonna try and touch it as little as possible in the meantime...I mean it is all sealed up in individual trays but I don’t want to foul or be fouled so glove up...
Forecast last night called for clearing out this current system over the day and be fairly decent for a few days...I’d like that as I’d like to shelter in my back yard for a while instead of inside...
Smart move B1, you can keep up on the phone or video chat as well these days...someday this’l be over...Easter...I don’t think so...cheers y’all


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

I went head injury extreme when I 1st started chunking some pollen -- Lined up about a dozen foot tall little girls and turnt Waldo loose on them -- Tell me the Black Berry Snow Lotus male  "bring the fire" - what U think I'm do ?
So I got a lot of fire !-- May start another 14 varieties at the Bat Cave -- Got more than one project working -- "Weed Store in a Box" - A box of 34 clones from different varieties -- "The Dank Diner"-- A box of 34 clones all with the smells and flavors found in a diner - It's a long term project --
My hammers ?-- Straight up -no fancy terps just mind mowers and brain rapers !-- Then of course the hardest one of all - The Tetraploid Project -- The genetic doubling of a pot plants genetics -- It's become a personal challenge project !--
Still need lots of stuff for the diner ?
Gonna do all this in a pretty much automated Geriatric Grow Unit --
So ?-- I ain't got time to be dying from no dam virus !-- I needs to be in the got dam Bat Cave !-- Signed some more papers on the beach house sale yesterday so that's still moving forward !- Ignoring the local realtor -- She didn't want to show me places when I wanted to look !-- So now I'm be a pain in da-ass ! -

I got a plan for finding a grape something for the Dank Diner and Umbra dump seed to bout a dozen grape crosses on me !-- Thank U Cuz !-- but I hate U too !-- Find A Grape?- dam !- dam!- dam!-- There's stuff and thangs here I haven't planned for --things U don't expect !-- I'm vexed in a good way !


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 25, 2020)

Good Morning OFC. I am happy with my second grow so far. These clones are in their 3rd week of 12/12. I need another light on these ladies which is coming next Tuesday (1500 W). It's already in UPS's hands so not worried about delivery but it did take 4 days to get shipped by Amazon after ordering.


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 25, 2020)

Rant RE bizar (sic) world.

I have not read the post and I did agree to the rules when I signed up for this. BUT the '-_isms'_ and other charges made are one person's opinion. Granted the opinion is that of the moderator who gets paid to make such calls, but I still find it insulting that someone should be in charge of what I see and read. I think I have the intellectual prowess to think for myself. -Ismss are in the mind of the beholder and yours are not necessarily mine. It's a bizarre world when we achieve freedom of speech through arbitrary filters.

Rant Done.


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

You clearly live on another planet.


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

Way I see it I'm a guest in the MP house -- Thier house -- thier rules -- I don't like the rules I can leave-- They can also ask me to leave for any reason or no reason at all !-- It's got nothing to do with freedom of speech-- Fairness or Rights ---  It's house rules and how they choose to enforce them !-- U / Me / all of us are just guests in thier house !


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

Catholic Church has been deciding what you see and read for over 1,000 years


----------



## novitius (Mar 25, 2020)

umbra said:


> Catholic Church has been deciding what you see and read for over 1,000 years


Hahaha! Whatever happened to Padre now that you mention the church?


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

I got his email Nov !----I'll check on him !-- 

U know I'm always complaining about what the head injury took from me but I need to give credit -The head injury takes but it also gives - One my supernatural powers I got -- I call " Read da Room" !


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

Sprinkling in the mudhole -- I need to go haul some water for them dam dirt plants !-- I'm working on getting them root bound !-- Then -dam !- they might  as well go outside now !


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 25, 2020)

Keef said:


> Mudhole Weed !View attachment 259921


MORNIN'! OFC! Johnny Winter said it best; back when he WAS Alive And Well, but ... sho' nuff true DAT! 
Mr. Keef, Sir, I'm saving this photo as reference for all future grows Furrrr-OSTY! heh
Went to the Dr. yesterday(regular 6 mo. everythings chilly with willy) and shopped Safeway on the way back - for the first time in a month. Suh-LIM Pickin's! There were 6 loose potatoes in the organic section, Purple ... potatoes. M'daggum veggie soup gonna be in TECHNICOLOR tonight! Stay Well, ol' folks!
ps my dad got out of the physical rehab place in SC after being imprisoned for two weeks. 91 and not the least bit concerned about the covid. He was telling me that folks acted nearly as crazy back during the Polio epidemic for a long time. He said that if covid is an eventuality for everyone he'd just as soon have now while he's still healthy and before he gets OLD! hahaha
Find Something To Laugh About Today and Stay Healthy!
Day 7 of Self-Q


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 25, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Good morning there old stoners...Wednesday again...We gonna wear rubber gloves today...we just the middlemen so someone in the county jail is makin and packaging this food, we deliver it, and the some old person is supposed to eat it...I’m gonna try and touch it as little as possible in the meantime...I mean it is all sealed up in individual trays but I don’t want to foul or be fouled so glove up...
> Forecast last night called for clearing out this current system over the day and be fairly decent for a few days...I’d like that as I’d like to shelter in my back yard for a while instead of inside...
> Smart move B1, you can keep up on the phone or video chat as well these days...someday this’l be over...Easter...I don’t think so...cheers y’all



I have to remember to glove up before getting into the dank smelling plants.  I like the smell but the sticky fingers not as much.  And definitely not before going into public areas.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2020)

Anybody got any extra toilet paper.


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

Trim glove scissor hash ?- I am a fan !-- The trim gloves get too sticky they go in the fridge and are replaced by a fresh pair -- I keeps a blade around to clean the scissors - Eventually the scissor hash flaked off the cold gloves and that scraped of the scissors gets combined on top a pipe !- For the only redeeming feature of trimming !
Scissors still get sticky so I keep several pair in a jar of ethenol -- It will not be wasted !


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 25, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> Anybody got any extra toilet paper.


No but I'll send you a 14 day supply of Imodium and a block of hard cheese!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

I some extra TP but It's that low bid kind still got some bark in it !-- U got to be careful so as not to cut yourself up with it !- low-low bid !


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 25, 2020)

Bark? You mean bunghole buffer?


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 25, 2020)

I bidet it goodbye.

In Iowa, they are called cobs.

Bye.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi peeps, yep, this is getting old now. our daughter still fighting this virus from home. So glad her hubby is there with her as I sure wouldn't want to be. 
It is a cold week here in Wa state. burr. 
So, I started some impatience seeds, as i told you, well they are all up and I realized they like shade.. HA. how they gonna get shade under an LED... to be continued.  
Hey RE, lets smoke some pot, how bout?  All ya all. it is time. 
Umbra, how are you feeling?
I am sorry i said something political, believe it or not I try really really hard not to. Hatred is something I am not used to. I am glad.


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

better


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

I work hard to keep all my post all wishy - washy - vanilla like -- Probably hard for y'all to figure out what I really think about anything ?


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

Who was that liked that Mudhole weed pic ?-- I used to do that !-- I need to do it more  often -- Dig some weed out a jar and put it in the lid and take a pic - Label it breakfast or whatever and tell what it is !-- I got some drying - See if I can get a better pic later  ?--Still working on building up some excess for the jar !--  Right now I'm having more coffee and smoking my pipe !-- Doing my best Honey Badger impression !-- Honey Badger don't care !


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

MMJ ?-- Nobody messes with the roots ?- My roots be extra clean since they never knew dirt -- The Romans made a balm for old injuries /sore joints and gout !- They boiled the roots then strained them and reduced the liquid by boiling it off - I've done some experimenting -- Black sticky paste !--
So ?-- I'd like to reflux the roots in ethenol but I'd also like to keep living !-- I don't like to be there when things go BOOM !-- I got to figure out if the terp and active compounds are in the water portion or the oil soluable portion !-- So there must be a smart brother or sister who could teach Uncle Keef ?-- How do U go about separating this from that ?-- or--  Maybe already know what those compounds are and how I can extract them ? -- That Roman Balm might work but stains everything black ! - Like a thick black paint !
I needs to know my MMJ for when Texas rolls over and this is part of it ?-- Research say that Roman Cannibis Root Balm was effective!- What's in it and how I get it out and into a usable form ? -- I think thier patent has expired ?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 25, 2020)

BOC from the house of Umbra!


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 25, 2020)

umbra said:


> Catholic Church has been deciding what you see and read for over 1,000 years


 They decide nothing for me; I'm not catholic and the reason maybe obvious...


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 25, 2020)

Keef said:


> Way I see it I'm a guest in the MP house -- Thier house -- thier rules -- I don't like the rules I can leave-- They can also ask me to leave for any reason or no reason at all !-- It's got nothing to do with freedom of speech-- Fairness or Rights ---  It's house rules and how they choose to enforce them !-- U / Me / all of us are just guests in thier house !



As I said in my post I agreed to the rules and will live by them but I don't have to like them.


----------



## Biff LaRue (Mar 25, 2020)

I may hate what you are saying, but I will defend to the death your right to say it. Something my mother taught me  while I was growing up.


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

Biff LaRue said:


> They decide nothing for me; I'm not catholic and the reason maybe obvious...


You don't have to be Catholic. When the Black Plague hit Europe, so many people died that they knowledge died with them. Books were hand written by monks and they decided who learned to read and write and who had access to those books. So they controlled knowledge and therefore what anyone saw or read. That's changed some in the last 50 years, but still shaping what we see and read.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 25, 2020)

Keef said:


> MMJ ?-- Nobody messes with the roots ?- My roots be extra clean since they never knew dirt -- The Romans made a balm for old injuries /sore joints and gout !- They boiled the roots then strained them and reduced the liquid by boiling it off - I've done some experimenting -- Black sticky paste !--
> So ?-- I'd like to reflux the roots in ethenol but I'd also like to keep living !-- I don't like to be there when things go BOOM !-- I got to figure out if the terp and active compounds are in the water portion or the oil soluable portion !-- So there must be a smart brother or sister who could teach Uncle Keef ?-- How do U go about separating this from that ?-- or--  Maybe already know what those compounds are and how I can extract them ? -- That Roman Balm might work but stains everything black ! - Like a thick black paint !
> I needs to know my MMJ for when Texas rolls over and this is part of it ?-- Research say that Roman Cannibis Root Balm was effective!- What's in it and how I get it out and into a usable form ? -- I think thier patent has expired ?



Clean dried roots can be ground up and extracted with ethanol same as buds.   I Don't remember which compounds the roots contain but it can be worked up same as rso.
If I recall, Bill from the 1st OFC posted info on the subject about the time he posted his muscle balm.


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't do religion they all full of **** so it's not my fight !
Should I have been keeping up with MP stuff outside the OFC ?-- I usually piss somebody off when I wonder out ?
I've got my mind on what's gonna happen between here and the 1st of the year when Texas congress meet again !- I don't think the GOP can stop MMJ  this time !- I kinda got a chip on my shoulder bout that !- They stopped a vote on each on the last 4 sessions - 8 years they denied us !--Makes me a little prejudice-- No more !-- I want to be positioned to take advantage when that happens !-- I wanted the Bat Cave up and running by then !-- I still got time to get where I wanna be but it'll be close ?

Edit :-- Looking Good Gloman !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2020)

Musta been some screwed up monks doing the printing of those books and texts.  Hundreds of years later and catholic priests still can't figure out which sex they are supposed to be foolin' with


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

My comments aren't about religion, they're about history


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

I been distracted I haven't been following much -


----------



## novitius (Mar 25, 2020)

I consider the censoring to have a few levels. On top, we ain't got to put up with ****. Just under, you can say what you like if you do it properly. About Midway, you got something bugging you and no where to let it go? Go ahead, spit it out, they'll get rid of it for you. The foundation, we ain't got to put up with **** we don't need to be bothered with. Add any striations I haven't identified.
 Politics + emotional investment are the issue. Not politics. Politics should be able to be discussed anywhere. Just my opinions. Maybe something in there agrees with you too.
Edit: not advocating for it's inclusion here. Just saying.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2020)

Only problem i see with discussing politics is people dont seem to be able to Agree to Disagree anymore like adults. Its either their way,,or your a piece of crap.
Very sad,,but true.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 25, 2020)

Afternoon All...slipping up on 4:20 so belly up to the bong for a few blast...got some Lemon Hash plant here. The Sun is kicking out there...went to load a piece of silver pipe and it was glove hot..feels like end of June weather. I love History...most forms of it...nostalgia is one of my favorite chapters...love to drift off  into memory of old TV ad's...auto sales pitches...back of comic book ad's...how about the exhilaration the first time you read a Charles Atlas... "Hey skinny" ad...it was an ad for some strength training"dynamic tension" and the grand daddy of it all...Sears Catalog and JC Whitney automotive parts book. Might even order some of those sea monkeys.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2020)

I remember this.


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

I collect motorcycle magazines from the 40's and 50"s. So have lots of old ads.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2020)

Wow,,a political name Motorcycle.
Didn't know he had one.
Come on guys,,lighten up,,that was funny.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 25, 2020)

Cool book and ad...I remember Sears in their big days...guess they were a corporate version of the General store...they had most everything...you could plan a wedding...plant a garden...buy Xmas gifts...outfit your work animals...or arm yourself. Later years cars and electronics were common...they are about done here...just one of the independent local guy stores....we all so just lost Office Depot...not a lot left.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2020)

I ordered sea monkeys. Think I was six so you can imagine my disappointment.  
as t motorcycle mags, mom threw them all away when I joined the service.  Now I just collect motorcycles.  And old cars. And trucks.  Maybe I'm a hoarder?  Just got back from the hardware store.  Picked up enough stuff to finish several projects I have on the back burner.  Figure now is a great time to start working on them.  Now I am going to burn them last 3 nugs of BOC and get blitzed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2020)

They use to use them in the outhouse. They couldn't find TP either.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 25, 2020)

On a lighter note, NACHOOOOOOSSSS!
Because nachos are delicious and comforting and best when shared with friends, so... hi guys! 
Whatcha all making out of shelf stable goodies? This was Wisconsin cheese company camping cheez vac packed jack, to make it, start with a roux and then on to a bechamel but with half n half, then cheese, caramelized onion,  dried red peppers, dried spinach, smoked paprika,  garlic.


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

Sears did a bunch of rebadged Italian motorcycles. Not crazy valuable, but collectable for sure.


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

I made chili with my pantry stable supplies


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

I ain't falling for it !-- Trumpcycle - No It's not !

Auto - I was thinking about central Texas when I left Corpus Christi -- I think there is a group Of medical people --maybe up in Austin-  that wants in on the coming green wave but don't know squat about weed !-- I'm aiming to run the grow end of a legal dispensary one day !- I'm not looking for a job !- I want a piece of the Pie !- Most seem to think I'm crazy !-- Going back up in the thicket is a temporary stop !- Hopefully the Bat Cave  will become the "dark side" of a future legal endeavor !-- Everybody keeps thier hands clean but me !- I stay hid back up in the woods breeding and collecting until it's time to set up legally -- Then I bring in the FIRE while the others play catch up !
Some of it born and bred in Texas with the jack boot of prohibition on my neck  !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 25, 2020)

Chicken...spinach...oven roasted veggies...I will be useless soon.


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

Left over smoked Boudin - 2 kinds !-- Not fancy but I'm good ! 
Yeah - I picture myself tucked away back in the thicket with a group to help me keep the lights on and from having to sell -- While they doing the legal thing I'm putting up stock and teaching them the things they'll need to know !-- U never know if U never try !- It would be a hellova lot safer for me !-- When U grow money trees people want to take them from U !


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 25, 2020)

Shake your money trees!


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

Now I have to erase the thought of Keef grabbing a couple of plants with some tassels like ornaments spinning one right and the other left like some Holiday pasty on a dancer at the strip club.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2020)

umbra said:


> Sears did a bunch of rebadged Italian motorcycles. Not crazy valuable, but collectable for sure.


Benelli's if I remember correctly.  That was the same time Harley thought an imported rebadged two stroke was a good idea.


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

Badged as Allstates


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> View attachment 259972
> View attachment 259973
> 
> On a lighter note, NACHOOOOOOSSSS!
> ...



Now you went and made me hungry. Dang that looks good.


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

I had to look it up, lol.
Sears Puch
Sears Gilera
Sears Piaggio
Sears Allstate Cushman scooter
They had a car too.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2020)

A car?  Holy crap.  I remember our neighbors lived in a little house people said was a craftsman house, sold by Sears in the early 1930's


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeah Keef,,the political name motorcycle is real. I looked it up on the internet ,,it has to be true.


----------



## novitius (Mar 25, 2020)

My grandparents had a Craftsman house before they moved to Ohio and settled down. It was like $1350. I'm sure I have holes in the story now but I remember it was cheap!


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

Sticky-icky


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 25, 2020)

Geez you guys talk a lot, I said good morning here about 5 pages ago...delivered our meals, went shopping...still no TP or paper towels in two stores I went in...no flour or yeast either...got most everything I needed...was gonna make a loaf of bread but I was able to buy that and most stuff that I needed...
Years ago I visited my grandparents several times in Festus, Mo...now a suburb of st Louie...it was a dairy farm out in the boonies back then...over the kitchen sink was an old hand pump and a pitcher of water...pour that water in to prime it and pump like mad, first fill that pitcher back up for next time then get your water...the outhouse was out back, it was a two holler and had a Sears Roebuck catalog and some corn cobs...My dad used to say, used a couple reds cobs and then a white one to see if you needed more red cobs...glad to have tp now...
Hey Rose I’ll smoke that with ya...let’s do it!!!Pretty flowers there gman and keef, I don’t have any flowers right now but I did just switch my stuff to flower lighting so soon hopefully...
Cheers and all the best thoughts for all you guys!!!


----------



## Keef (Mar 25, 2020)

Somebody should tell my ex U can't give someone the Corona with Voodoo !--On Second thought ?-Don't tell her !

CKN Bones scares some people !


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2020)

Vodoo and Religion,, all complete bull****.
Ouch,,i feel like im getting stuck with pins. Okay who's got the doll and needle.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm sorry I missed the stimulating conversation but, Keef, those frosty buds look like they would be stimulating af to me! Political argument I can get from my brother-in-law .... YOU ... folks; Lefties and Righties alike ... are the 411 for info on all things my medicine and I appreciate ANY nod you all have given me. Thanks for holding my hand along the way with my first grow. Alla Ya'llz ALL, I 'preshate'che help.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2020)

I liked the purple bud Keef had on another thread. Had some nice colors.


----------



## novitius (Mar 26, 2020)

Into episode 7 of the Witcher. Wife was hooked at 4 I guess.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 26, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...fine day taking shape here...may set a record high at 90*...CV-19...hows your ability to survive high temps?...guess we will find out. I have episodes 10 for Picard and 68 Whiskey...last ones till next season...saving them for  the weekend maybe. Picard is great...but 68 Whiskey is a tad better I think...kind of a modern version of M*A*S*H. 2RE there were a few of those old pumps around when I was still a pup...some folks just would not rely on electricity back then and a outhouse or 2. They all quickly left in the 70's as modernization came about...plus we got city water and the individual water well went out of style.Pulled a Granny Skunk...herm for no good reason...still 4 of 6 females so I cannot complain. Lots of stuff going in the garden today after work ...if I can keep this July sun in check...if you grow outdoors...you best like challenges. The Moon is back to the Waxing phase...full on the 8th of next month...folks are stressed...noteworthy that they will stress more as the phase advances...IRS department...please do not send those checks out the day before a Full Moon!...No one will be safe! Enjoy your day...off for a walk.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 26, 2020)

Good morning OFC



umbra said:


> Sears did a bunch of rebadged Italian motorcycles. Not crazy valuable, but collectable for sure.



The guy I bought this house from had a Sears motorcycle in his shop.  I wanted it.  No way is what he told me when I asked to buy it.

I hope everyone has an awesome day.  Take care.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2020)

Another day of lock down. Please let this be over soon. I miss my grandkids.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 26, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

We are well.  Our daycare is starting up soon.  With fragile immunities, the family unanimously decided that kids at daycare was too big a risk for bringing in disease so we are taking those duties over.  Grand kids are coming at 8-9 to 5.  Our kids can work remotely so that is good.  Hope it can last.

Get well, Stay well.


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 26, 2020)

Morning, toots! Shaping up to be a fine spring day here, sunny and 50, wish I could go outside and play!

Everyone be safe and nice to a neighbor today even if you have to stand 6 feet apart


----------



## zigggy (Mar 26, 2020)

good afternoon OFC ,,,a pleasure to be here ,,,,,never thought id say this but I wish I was at work ,,,,,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 26, 2020)

Good morning old stoners...sunlight comin in thru the window gonna go take Jozi for a stroll...


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2020)

Need to cut grass. Getting out of hand from being sick and the weather being just right.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2020)

good morning all, sunny and cold in the hood. I am going to order groceries so bud will quit going to the store.  the oil was divine, 2 cups sunset sherbert, 1 cup choc chunk? and 1 cup hemp.... very relaxing. Hear from both the daughters today, the real one better get her butt to the doctor or this momma is going to go over there. Not really, but she will go today, i hope.  The new TN daughter it was good to hear her swear again. LOLOL, she has quite a mouth on her. I do miss her though. She funny. They are having remote NA meetings in TN and here I guess, she was on one up here. That is very cool. Smokeumifyougotum.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2020)

After lunch im going to mow my yard again. Freaking rain has really got my grass growing fast.
Just mowed it about 4 days ago. Lol


----------



## key2life (Mar 26, 2020)

Hola, OFC

Just mowed here in Jawja - takes about 1.5 hours and I'm sweatin' my @ss off in March!  One of my Yankee buddies sent me some northern beer for Xmas, and I found one hidin' in the fridge!  Bonus!

Fimmed my 2 girls today... now I wait.

Peace out, Stoners!  We're just getting started on this trip, let's cool out!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 26, 2020)

Afternoon Cannabis farmers...virus survivors and yard mowers...my yard is in over drive as well...a big shot of triple 13 fertilizer would put it the hay field category. Got the day done...traffic is way low here...end of month for one thing money was spent on panic buying so John Q is broke...plus more stay at home orders. Early morning on the road is mostly service vehicles now...we are the Mad Max of modern times...I have phone calls from 200 miles away yesterday...folks wanting service calls on DirecTV systems...their call center is swamped apparently.I hope it does not get to where someone shoots a tire out wanting an LNB lol. Hey Keef...about 4:20 practice time...lets fire it up and set examples for the World!


----------



## novitius (Mar 26, 2020)

Afternoon OFC! 63* out side today. Breaking the rule for the sake of sanity. We took a nice walk. Saw lots of pedestrians. I think it's nap time now.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 26, 2020)

Fired up right there with ya. I'm bundled up catching some rays on the back stoop, 4" of snow on the ground, but I need that vitamin d y'all!
Mixed joint Bestie rolled of some of her brother's outdoor Maine GSC-TMC and whatever I left laying around. Feeling mellow watching birds at the feeder and an endless parade of locals in Wellies tromping out of the muddy park across the street with their equally muddy dogs.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 26, 2020)

Mmmmmm immunotini? Tastes better than your average mimosa: potato juice, seltzer, a whole packet of orange flavored emergen-C, and a hefty dash of bitters. That bottle is at least 20 years old, came out of the storeroom at the hibachi place I used to bartend/manage, too dirty to put out in view of guests. I can't find a lot# or manufacture date... could date back as far as the mid 70s lol boost those antibodies!
Also, Italian sausage omelette and corny cornbread with extra corn.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 26, 2020)

Dang Stinky!
I'd stand in line for some of your cooking!     It looks Amazing!

Frank's Gift!
She's mostly cloudy and Sooo soothing.  Gonna try to wait for some amber but things gotta move.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 26, 2020)

It's all the stuff you'd put in a food truck hot Italian sausage grinder, but like keto n gluten free lololol except for some stray flour in the cornbread just to keep it from becoming cornbreadcrumbs.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 26, 2020)

Kind of worried with my COPD condition I have with all this disease popping up everywhere time to hibernate for a few weeks hope I don't run out of food they shut everything down here at the beach and running all the people out of town mandatory lockdown by Sunday noon


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2020)

Had to cut the grass with a weed whacker because it was too high to cut with the mower. Took awhile, lol. Will go back over it with the mower


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 26, 2020)

umbra said:


> Had to cut the grass with a weed whacker because it was too high to cut with the mower. Took awhile, lol. Will go back over it with the mower


Goats


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2020)

my dogs would eat it, lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 26, 2020)

Goats, but with slightly larger horns.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 26, 2020)

I have had myself one heckuva day.  It was sunny and in the low 70's here, I made major headway on my front porch and pretty much spent the whole day outside.  Went through 2 batteries on the ole Dewalt.  Amazon surprised me and all my stuff showed up early.  I got my grow room expansion nearly done but realized it was too nice outside to stay in.  About 3 pm while I was smoking my 3rd or 4th doob of the day I realized there was a pretty good chance the neighbors get a wiff every now and then.  Got me to thinking I might ought to put a deck out back and maybe do my smoking there.  It is still a prohibition state.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 26, 2020)

Looks like a nice week coming up.  The snow has melted, Weather will be warm, it's time to get ready for fishing. There are some trout streams not too far away.  I have some new flies, getting away for a day sounds good.

With the kids around, my personal time is moved back.  It's 4:20 somewhere.

Have a good evening all.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 26, 2020)

We took Jozi for a walk and then I was gonna go get a pack of cigars but since I haven’t been going much the battery in my truck went dead so it’s on the charger now...so I get to buy a new one tomorrow...and I’ll just have to smoke doobie instead....


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 26, 2020)

My Sis shared this with me so I am sharing with you.  


*Subject: Lost it at CVS!!!*

Just got back from CVS where I came across a guy with a cart full of hand sanitizers, TP, Clorox wipes and diapers.
I told him he was being an A$$HOLE and the elderly and moms need these things more than he did.

He looked at me and said, “Are you finished? If so, I need to get back to stocking the shelves.”


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2020)

LOL


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 26, 2020)

That's pretty good.


----------



## Keef (Mar 26, 2020)

Been busy in the Mudhole !-- Got my Mudhole Pink seed and a little bike ! went down to the crossroads to see Papa Legba but got this instead !


----------



## Keef (Mar 26, 2020)

2018 -- 650 cc. Kawasaki- Just want the motor ! -- most of it is there !

Edit :-- got the dirty deed done !


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 26, 2020)

cool beans keef!  Island paradise is gone?


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 26, 2020)

How to make your own HEPA filter face mask by Dr Southworth


----------



## Keef (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh !- That hurts !-- That is a heavy bike - -- Nick the island paradise thing went over my head -- The sale on the island house is moving right along !- Oh !- did too much today !-- This is gonna hurt for awhile !-- Was up late last night -- doing the work -- now we wait ! - I feel good about it -- Hope this sale does go thru -- Ready to get on up out the mudhole ! -- Who was that said they didn't believe in voodoo ?-- Me neither Cuz !- It's a just a word I use to describe this weird mental thing from the traumatic brain injury !-- Because I don't know another word that would fit any better !--
If U try to bust a concrete floor with your face and survive your mind rewires itself and my mind is different now ! --
I don't fit in anywhere anymore and I'm OK with that --My mind is  just different since my head injury !- Given the choice of having my mind back the way it was before and the way it is now ?- Even with my pain and other problems ?-- I would choose the way it is now -- Everytime !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 27, 2020)

Good Morning All...Up and at em here today...coffee...cannabis....things gonna be OOOKKKK. We have a couple days of near 90* weather and then back to Spring time temps...70's and 50's...I'll take it! Got a few item to put in garden today...held off yesterday was late getting home. My Nephew is in fear of loosing his job...they are talking about phasing him out...he's been there 14 years and is the company treasurer...unfortunately it is a petroleum based helicopter company. Good one B1...thanks for the share...we need smiles! Burning some TV series and movies to DVD's for the family...virus relief package....they will not convert to media devices..so I have to foot the expense and inconvenience of dinosaur disk lol. Nice score Keef...that is a sure enough crotch rocket...personally...never had the call for insects in my teeth...so I prefer 4 wheels on the ground. Off for a walk and a service call it looks like...Peace ya'll


----------



## key2life (Mar 27, 2020)

G'Morning OFC

Hope everyone's safe and sound - Be careful out there, you who have to go out.

Be spending the day digging out from our snow storm here in the Pines.  When you go where the huskies go....

Smoke 'em, I know you got 'em


----------



## thegloman (Mar 27, 2020)

Hehehe!  Evolution.......Ain't that the truth!

Good morning yall!   
Its still wet here but its not snow!
I made up a batch of caps from lower branch larf last night.
It sure makes sleeping easier.
Keef
Great score man!  I had a 750LTD many years ago.  Kaw. makes a strong engine for sure!


----------



## Keef (Mar 27, 2020)

Morning OFC -- Ugh !-- It hurts when I do this !-- Nephew did most of the heavy lifting I just help as I could -- We got an interesting build coming up -- He wants to put that engine on a go-cart or something !- Personally I think 650cc may be a little too potent for a  cart !-- I'm still wanting to put it on water turning an impeller -- No matter what it is gonna be hot -- No !-- I'm pretty sure It's HOT right now ?--
Dam that was a job getting it here --

Saw President Cuomo talking last night -I'm impressed !- - At least he is trying to lead instead of lying !- All the churches full for Easter ?- It'll be a beautiful thing !-- Doctors don't know **** ! -- It'll just magically disappear in spring !-
 We all gonna die ain't we ?
Think I'll finish burning this and go start a fight ?--


----------



## zigggy (Mar 27, 2020)

good morning guy,,,,,,


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 27, 2020)

Good morning all.

I didn't think this would be said by me again but TGIF.  We are up and moving, every thing works good enough.  Kids will be picked up in a few minutes.

Stay well and thanks for being the people you are.


----------



## Keef (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey Zig - How ya been ?-- U stay well OK ?-- 

What's the body count today ?-- I should trust the "Dear Leader" more ?-- No !-- I'm not a fool !
Bite Me !


----------



## zigggy (Mar 27, 2020)

the world is gonna be a different place when this virus thing is over,,,,,,I pray it's a better place,,,,it's not just wishful thinking,,,it's possible,,,,,it's gonna be a long road to full recovery at the end of the road we will understand that we are one people,,one world,,one love,,,,,PEACE, LOVE,RASTAFARI


----------



## zigggy (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm good brother,, hope you are ok,,stay safe my friend


----------



## rubrown (Mar 27, 2020)

Morning OFC,  conditions dry, spring is in the air, people are filling up their gas tanks and going for a joy ride. traffic is back to 90% of normal. What emergency?


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 27, 2020)

Yogurt break....hoe and rake will have you sweating...along with 97% humidity we have this morning. Snow peas and broccoli in the pots...trying to squeeze production out of them before it gets too hot. The garden is freshly worked and side dressed with organics...the newbies on the tailgate have ventured out of the house for a few days in the Sun to harden up and are now ready to plant. Only hold up in my old arse...taking yogurt and cannabis break!


----------



## key2life (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice looking garden, HP - what great loamy looking soil...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 27, 2020)

Good lookin garden there HP!!! We got 50/30 out here in NCal this week, I’m lookin for 70/50...Good to hear from you Zigggy, glad your doing well...Couldn’t sleep this mornin so I’m up early, at least for me...cheers ofc, let’s smoke one!


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Cold here this morning, frost on the grass. I didn't finish cutting the grass yesterday, it looks like a wheat field in Iowa. Will finish today. Rain Saturday and Sunday. Lots of projects.


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 27, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Geez you guys talk a lot, I said good morning here about 5 pages ago...delivered our meals, went shopping...still no TP or paper towels in two stores I went in...no flour or yeast either...got most everything I needed...was gonna make a loaf of bread but I was able to buy that and most stuff that I needed...
> Years ago I visited my grandparents several times in Festus, Mo...now a suburb of st Louie...it was a dairy farm out in the boonies back then...over the kitchen sink was an old hand pump and a pitcher of water...pour that water in to prime it and pump like mad, first fill that pitcher back up for next time then get your water...the outhouse was out back, it was a two holler and had a Sears Roebuck catalog and some corn cobs...My dad used to say, used a couple reds cobs and then a white one to see if you needed more red cobs...glad to have tp now...
> Hey Rose I’ll smoke that with ya...let’s do it!!!Pretty flowers there gman and keef, I don’t have any flowers right now but I did just switch my stuff to flower lighting so soon hopefully...
> Cheers and all the best thoughts for all you guys!!!


Saw a recipe where you can use a warm beer if you can't find yeast


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2020)

He used beer yeast on his last loaf and it didn't turn out the way he expected


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 27, 2020)

umbra said:


> He used beer yeast on his last loaf and it didn't turn out the way he expected


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Good to know. I've never tried it, just saw the recipe


----------



## AladinSane (Mar 27, 2020)

Good afternoon all you old farts.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 27, 2020)

Garden really looks great HP!
I'm not planting this year except a couple patio tomatoes.  Too much going on here for me to devote the time this year.

I took Barny in for a check up today and he is getting SO much better!  Cutting his meds again and he can walk pretty good!
2 more weeks of kenneling and Maybe start working back to normal again. 

I had a high idea!
Y'all like that Frank's Hot sauce?
I do, so I'm thinking I should infuse it with Frank's Gift tincture for real Frank's sauce!     I know it ain't fancy but I'm not hard to please.


----------



## rubrown (Mar 27, 2020)

People can enjoy a little "hot stuff". sounds good Canna hot sauce on crunchy Taco's and french fries.  Oh, no wonder it's lunch time.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 27, 2020)

That sounds like a fine idea gman and glad Barny is getting well!
I think my yeast may have been old as well...I even checked amazon and their jar of red star bread yeast was sold out as well though they did have some others...I’ll just wait, I’m sure they’ll get some in eventually...if it ain’t too cold this evening, me’n the boys are gonna meet at the park and keep our 6-10’ for a bit of acoustic jam...


----------



## novitius (Mar 27, 2020)

Good morning OFC! It dropped twenty degrees since yesterday. Goose bumps abound. It's almost spring like weather. It rained almost all evening yesterday. It's been raining all winter though. 
  White Strawberries fueling the wake n bake with over dose strength coffee.


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah I finished the front yard. Still have the back yard to do. Doing house chores. Laundry, dishes, cleaned pool and changed the filters. Watered the girls in the flower room.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Sunny and warm today.   Yet another day of shelter in place.  I was binge watching Cops last night.  It amazes me how stupid people can be.  If a Cop pulls you over and you have weed. SHUT UP!  lol They never ask if they are being detained and if they are facing felony charges they rarely shut up and ask to talk to an attorney.  It makes me crazy.  ha ha   
I need to stop getting high and binge watching TV.  It is nice outside and I need to spend some time out there today.

Nice garden HP.  

Cool bike Keef.   Back in the day I used to ride a Bridgestone.  lol

Time to smoke some Banjo and finish my coffee before I get outside.  Shorts and a tank top for me this morning.   It's about time.

Have a GREAT day friends.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2020)

Good morning, crazy around here.  Stay well my friends.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2020)

My white truck is yellow and green from pollen. When i get inside my nose is so stopped up,, i feel like i did a couple lines of pollin. Not that i have ever done a line of anything in my youger days.


----------



## novitius (Mar 27, 2020)

Triple Lemon in a 1 gallon


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 27, 2020)

Friday afternoon 4:20 practice...that is one I hardly miss out on! Fire it up boo boo...time to make a smoke screen!


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2020)

Rose, how would you describe the smell from the kali mist x big sur holy bud? There's a strong floral note but something else. Black licorice, anise maybe?


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2020)

novitius said:


> View attachment 260036
> View attachment 260037
> 
> Triple Lemon in a 1 gallon


frosty. What does she smell and taste like?


----------



## novitius (Mar 27, 2020)

I've had some in a jar since the chop. About a half ounce I broke out a bit ago. It's sweet citrus with a hint of lemon now. It's very tasty. It's smell is just kinda citrus weed. Nothing to note on this one.
 It's little sister is definitely a different pheno though. I'm excited to get her through the paces.


----------



## novitius (Mar 27, 2020)

umbra said:


> frosty. What does she smell and taste like?


I'm back in the room now, she's not real funky. It's definitely low odor. Sweet and feint lemon, a clone from the same batch of smoke I described earlier. I guess she's smelling like she tastes. Little golf balls. I did very little trim as it flipped though and didn't take cuts I planned to from it.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 27, 2020)

Fan leaves on my girlz are starting to yellow.   I guess that means they've used up their nitrogen. I could harvest now but I'm wanting some amber to the trichs so I'm going to just give them some EM-1, Fulvic and molasses.   I can't hold the clones back much longer without chopping on them again.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2020)

Umbra, BSHB smells to me like a light floral and a heavy dank.....YUM


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2020)

Even with the branches bent, well over 7 ft indoors in a 5 gallon bag. Still putting on weight


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 27, 2020)

Corona virus heck, my best friend, the one who loaned me a room to garden in.  His 20 y.o. son just died in a head on collision and I am torn about whether to go offer comfort.


----------



## novitius (Mar 27, 2020)

Go


----------



## novitius (Mar 27, 2020)

Umbra, thinking back, the larf had more flavor. I have some larf this time, I'll let you know.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 27, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Corona virus heck, my best friend, the one who loaned me a room to garden in. His 20 y.o. son just died in a head on collision and I am torn about whether to go offer comfort.



I am so sorry to hear this.  I am a loss for words.   He needs his Family and Friends right now.   Offer what comfort you can.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm sorry Nick,
Go if you can.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 27, 2020)

So sorry to hear that Nick...Geez, that just sucks...


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 27, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your friends loss.  Practices what social distancing that you can, but offer the help condolences that you can, too.

 I would always feel the stain of not trying to be there if I were in your position but instead, let fear of what could happen if I didn't practise safe hygeine.  Hygiene is under my control.  Thats just me though.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 27, 2020)

Nick. I'm so sorry. If you can go, go. You can always sit outdoors and talk. Even without the epidemic hanging over us, great truth is spoken in the comforting shade of trees. Be Well.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks for the opinions, they pretty much reflect my own.  I am planning to visit wally world in the morning if I manage to get some sleep tonight. I wouldn't be going but Harley ran out of food and he acts like I've beat him.  If they (walmart) have gloves and masks I'll go. Country folk are real huggy folks and he is  about half nuts from the strokes and the meds they have him on anyway.  This is going to be a good excuse for him to drink and well, most of you are as experienced as me.  I on the other hand only have 62% lung function on a good day and have been avoiding heart surgery for the last 4 years.  Not the best guy to be hugging a bunch of people with elementary school children. So see? Hard decision.


----------



## novitius (Mar 27, 2020)

Nick that is a hard one. Man, stay in the truck! Refuse to get out. There door done broke and I can't scoot over cus the Wally world bags blocking me in. ??? 
 I just know people are medicine. I wish you the best and if I could surround you in a bubble to make your trip safe I would. Maybe video chat? You really can't risk yourself. I'd miss ya, that's for sure.


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 27, 2020)

Gday OFC  , hope your all staying safe , just chilling with the girls today , we been told to isolate when not at work , no going out stay the F**K at home is the message , not sure weather should be going to work either,  just  doing what the man says, 
the jungle starting to bud up nicely there's a lot of pruning that should be done but I'm just gunna let this one go , do a scrog on the next grow , this new light is great getting nice thick buds all over .


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 28, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Warm and humid here...Nick sorry for your bad news...with the pre-existing conditions I vote to console via phone/social media...it is a lot more cases out there than known...and folks being stressed/emotional lowers immune system creating a very high risk environment.... take care what ever you decide. QB...man those flowers sure grow well upside down...you nailed it bud!(no pun) Oil hit about $5.00 a barrel yesterday in some heavy oil markets...some are talking negative prices on it soon.This is hitting the corn/ethanol market hard...oil is cheaper than the ethanol at the moment. This run has hit 2 weeks of flower and continues to grow legs and reach for the artificial sky...we are lucky...word has it things are drying up on the streets...lots of street level shortages beginning...increased crime is bound to follow. I would think our grows will be at increased risk as well...from criminals.....They would love to knock an ol grey beard off for his stash! Off for a walk...enjoy your day and stay safe!


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 28, 2020)

morning HP keep the  gun loaded , hope it dosnt come to that but you are right with shortages come crime , nature of the beast ,
I have my doors locked , for their protection not mine


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 28, 2020)

Good read on Vitamin D...we OF's need it!


https://docs.google.com/document/d/...z0xrK4WfZnjSLlXvfluaClYYl9kVYqKWw54TLeq6lklPA


----------



## thegloman (Mar 28, 2020)

Mornin yall
Its a zoo here already.  My aunt fell getting out of bed and Klunked her head.   Had to send her to ER via ambulance.

Weather is warmer but still wet. Too muddy to do anything outdoors.
Have a great day yall!
I'm off to see the Wizard!


----------



## zigggy (Mar 28, 2020)

good morning OFC ,,,,,sorry nick ,,,,stay home ,,,send love and support via phone or like someone else said stay outside ,,,,stay safe


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 28, 2020)

Best wishes for you and your Aunt Gman!


----------



## key2life (Mar 28, 2020)

Morning, OFC - Just looked out my office window and saw my dog, who I thought was going to die a week ago, out in the back yard doin' his walkabout like nothing was ever different - after having gone down a whole flight of stairs by himself!  Just does my old heart good to see him out and about like that!

My county has "officially" gone from 1 to 0  Coronavirus cases.... some fluff about human error and poor filtering... blah.  Everybody around here seems to think that's a good thing, but procedural errors being made at this early juncture don't make me feel any better at all.  Jawja is a s#it show already, and we will be one of the worst hit, after it's said and done.  

Pool filter took a dump on me in mid-pollen removal - c'mon Amazon!!  It'll be a pond soon if they don't hurry!

Everybody's weed photos look AMAZING - gives a rube like me something to shoot for.

Peace out - Get out and get some sun shine, and smoke 'em if you got 'em


----------



## novitius (Mar 28, 2020)

Morning OFC. The seagulls are back according to the racket outside! It's spring. It's been thunderstorms all night.
 HP, to spin off of your oil discussion, local public transit here uses natural gas. Well, since the virus they have switched back to old fashioned gas. That's how I knew it was tanking in price. Busses make a lot more noise on gasoline. 
 QB you're going to be a busy dude soon.
Hi Zigggy!
Ok, time to twist a pair up for a Wally world trip of my own. 
Gman , Nick, I hope things get better with a quickness! I'm praying for you and your people.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 28, 2020)

Good luck Gman.

Saturday is peaceful.  We held school at home yesterday.  Keyboarding, sewing masks, and a school journal with a PowerPoint on steps to sew a mask. We also had them read stories to us.  The journals are distributed to teachers and classes.  One that I noticed another classmate made was on how to make a lava lamp.

Next week, we will make giant bubble solution and how to make ten foot bubbles. That will be in a school journal too.

Dish soap rapidly kills CV-19.  Clean safe fun.  Interesting science and chemistry is involved at the molecular level and how light makes iridescent colors inside bubbles.

The kids were already shown the basement vegetable and spices garden.  Hot chili peppers and VEGETABLES.

EWWW, YUCK !!!

Gramps' false aeralias and chili's are safe in the basement.

Stay well and safe, peeps.


----------



## zigggy (Mar 28, 2020)

I know times are bad,,,money is tight ,,people out of work,,,if you can please donate to your local animal shelter,,,take care of yourself and  your children and your loved ones ,,,,if you can please help ,,,any amount will help ,,,with people out of work donations are way off,,,if you love animals and have the ability,,,,, please help,,,,,thanks ,,,,,,,,,,,zigggy


----------



## umbra (Mar 28, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Mar 28, 2020)

The local shelter opened free adoptions here when the stay at home was announced.  I think they did well already. Fantastic idea. I just hope they don't get them in returns later.


----------



## novitius (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm getting stir crazy. It might be the Java monster creamer.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow!
Solid sheet rain falling!
Both ponds are running over in less than 20min.
At least its not freezing!
Still waiting on tests to be completed on my aunt to see if she Can come home this time.
Just when things start to calm down it all goes upside down again.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 28, 2020)

Good morning ofc...


----------



## thegloman (Mar 28, 2020)

Well I had to break down and prune back the clones.
After coming this far with the grow I can't see chopping before the trichs are perfect.    Quality before quantity.
Umbra
Is the CW X GDH charicteristicly larfy?   She is the most resiny plant I've ever grown but the buds just won't tighten up for me.    Never the less, she makes some Good Medicine!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 28, 2020)

Morning stoners and survivors.  Needless to say I didn't get up in time to go to wally world.  My glue is by my count only 53 days through her cycle and I am already seeing amber.  I'll admit she's looking pretty near done but 53 days? Come on.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 28, 2020)

Sorry,  55 days but still


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey peeps, good to read ya.  B says she feels like she has the regular flu now, on day 13. I am so glad she is feeling better, duh. It is cold and rainy, i think it is time for a nap and a warm blanky, later dudes and dudettes.  Ziggy, thank you for stopping in. I almost called you baby girl, but thought that might sound bad. Love ya honey.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 28, 2020)

Ok, so I'm kind of a sucker for critter movies like Bengie come home and such.
I think I've found a newer favorite movie!
A dogs purpose.     If you havent seen it and you love dogs, you should watch it.    Even made an old curmudgeon like me kind of tear up!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 28, 2020)

After noon all...good to see you drop by Ms Rose...Been outside most of the day...quick local service call and then back home. Took a walk down the creek...fossil hunting mostly...did not find anything worth mentioning...usually is just a small Marine fossil..I bring it home and try to identify it and see when it may have lived. Then eventually I return them to the stream for another wide eyed adventurer to find...I always figured history really belongs to no one. A few years back about 6000 meters down stream from me a piece of a Whales jaw bone was found...3 teeth in it...toothed Species for sure,I do not remember which one...I hope may be the rest of the body may be around...long shot at best.


----------



## umbra (Mar 28, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Well I had to break down and prune back the clones.
> After coming this far with the grow I can't see chopping before the trichs are perfect.    Quality before quantity.
> Umbra
> Is the CW X GDH charicteristicly larfy?   She is the most resiny plant I've ever grown but the buds just won't tighten up for me.    Never the less, she makes some Good Medicine!


Normally it's not bad and buds are pretty tight.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 28, 2020)

Nick!
Thems some pretty buds!   55 days huh?   Pretty impressive!


----------



## umbra (Mar 28, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> After noon all...good to see you drop by Ms Rose...Been outside most of the day...quick local service call and then back home. Took a walk down the creek...fossil hunting mostly...did not find anything worth mentioning...usually is just a small Marine fossil..I bring it home and try to identify it and see when it may have lived. Then eventually I return them to the stream for another wide eyed adventurer to find...I always figured history really belongs to no one. A few years back about 6000 meters down stream from me a piece of a Whales jaw bone was found...3 teeth in it...toothed Species for sure,I do not remember which one...I hope may be the rest of the body may be around...long shot at best.


In NJ where I lived, 1st complete dinosaur fossil in North America. It was named for the town. The actual site has tons of other fossils from fish and tons of arrow heads.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 28, 2020)

We have some good napping spots around here...rock is hard to find, so most of them are around gravel deposits or stream bed where bed rock is exposed. I did an install for an elderly gentleman one day and in his home..... was a wall full of arrow heads in glass wall cases. His house sat right on the Amite river flood line...he had gathered them from his garden as he tilled it through the years...the house was very old and I inquired if anyone had dug under the home itself and he said no. No telling what was under there.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 28, 2020)

All so i did an install last week North East of Vicksburg MS...this house was completed in 1857...W.T.Sherman used it as his winter headquarters in 1863 Winter campaign before heading East to Atlanta...I had to do 35 feet of trenching...you think I was not sifting that dirt...dug deeper than usual too..was hoping for an initialed gold brandy flask with W.T.S on it...if your going to wish...wish big I say. of course all I got was mud on my boots.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 28, 2020)

Here is an item I found years ago scrounging around Silver City Idaho...Silver City was a ghost town in the late 50’s...don’t know what it’s like now...my dad was into gems and minerals and my mother liked collecting old bottles and such which is why we were there looking around while on vacation...I’ve been carrying this around ever since...don’t have an idea about what model it is but fun to think about and make up stories about how it got here and what it ha$ been used for...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 28, 2020)

My sister lives in central Oregon and is currently going thru chemotherapy for cancer recently removed...So this whole thing is not good for her since her immune system has been crashed by that treatment...Her husband recently went out for cleaning and disinfectant products and found mostly empty stores, Wally World and Safeway...So while talking to the store personnel he was overheard by a woman and her daughter who said they had extra of things at home to spare and would gladly share...he offered to pay but they wouldn’t accept it...nice to find people willing to help others in need...Also good to highlight kindness when it happens...


----------



## zigggy (Mar 28, 2020)

feel free to call me baby girl rosebud ,,,,luv u 2 ,,,,,,


----------



## thegloman (Mar 28, 2020)

Yes sir 2RE!
There Are still some good folks out there, and I agree its good to mention the kindness of others.
It catches on too!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 28, 2020)

Smith&Wesson Schofield..is that a mounting screw through the pivot? the screw does not fit the gun...1876 Model possibly


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 28, 2020)

this is as close as I’ve been able to find...I believe it is a Belgian made copy of a S’nW...I'm not much of a collector though and really no knowledge of old guns...


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 28, 2020)

Went outside to watch clouds move west or north to collide.  They are moving fast and that ugly green shade.  Tornados are close.  They are past our house but north of us is in the crosshairs.  The weather was unseasonably warm suddenly around 1-2.  The Weather team showed flags flying in different directions and standing straight out.

Mother Nature.


----------



## novitius (Mar 28, 2020)

That's not a model 3
Edits
I don't think from a glance lol. That's old though. I bet it stole some gold. Or braved off bandits.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 28, 2020)

I’ve tried to imagine its stories a few times...hey it’s free so why not imagine...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 28, 2020)

Here's something you might like 




I use it for reenactments but it is a reproduction


----------



## novitius (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 29, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Here's something you might like
> View attachment 260117
> 
> I use it for reenactments but it is a reproduction


Is that a Colt black powder?


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 29, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...We had a lite shower last night about 11:30...it was fast moving and was less than a tenth of rain. Those Schofields were copied by a few countries(Spain Mexico and Italy to start) and 44,000 were made for Russia...not to mention it has been produced as reproductions as well.  The pic 2re has is a pinned version...actual gun he has is screwed version...diff manufacturer most likely...the Belgium made one would have been top of the line. The US Army knew them as Model 3's...Schofield designed it to be reloaded by a Calvary Man while in full gallop. Nick could that be a Colt Navy .36 reproduction.."Jose Wales" gun?...ever notice the lack of discharging BP guns in Westerns...they lead you to believe you loaded the thing on Monday and it was good all week...most discharged their guns daily to load fresh charges...BP and a bit of moisture would get you killed in a flash. I do not have any old firearms...my BiL does the old stuff...he is a 1911 expert...he does know his old weapons. I do have a couple Model 11's Remington's with family ties..one is sporting and the other is a 1938 shore patrol offering...20 inch barrel...these old shotgun look like Browning's..long story on a Patent is why they look like Browning's. Guess it is off for resupply...seeing a lot more folks wearing mask and gloves here now...heavy on the women side...men gotta be tough I guess. $.89 per gallon...now that is something not seen in decades other than promotions...guess we will be seeing lots of new things in the future...Enjoy your day...Peace ya'll.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 29, 2020)

Since we are doing guns lol...could not find a pic of an Mod 11 Rem SP online...that is how rare they are getting...sooo I drug mine out...the Stainless Mini Thirty with Archangel stock is for size reference. The Mod 11 was a Sheriff Office gun and probably sold from Navy as surplus...cannot disclose how I came to own it !. That is original recoil pad on the Rem...they made things to last back then.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 29, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Took 6 more cuts from the SR-1 hemp for outdoor planting.   I like this bubble cloning thing!


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 29, 2020)

Good morning all.

 Yesterday's rain had the worms on the street for air.  The ground has thawed.  The earliest buds on trees are forming.  Everyone is well.  All the buildings are still standing after the winds.  Spring temperatures highs are up to the fifties.  I was able to take a hike in short sleeve shirt yesterday.

I cut down a runt plant yesterday.  Too many plants, not enough light to go around. It has some nice buds so not a total loss.  It's pair will get the same in a few more days.  I want to test more amber trichromes.  There were no seeds, so Herm left it alone.  The clones are going to want some room and more light soon.

I have one closet cleaned and seeded a Humboldt Blue Dream fem.  I have some new high quality (MP) seeds of unknown gender that will be planted today. Then if all goes well, more seeds.

Thank U much.  Stay well everyone.


----------



## umbra (Mar 29, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Rainy morning in the valley.


----------



## zigggy (Mar 29, 2020)

good morning  guys


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 29, 2020)

Good morning Zigggy, umbra, HP, Dax...and all ya’ll...ready for 70* but it ain’t today...cheers!!!


----------



## novitius (Mar 29, 2020)

Morning OFC! Good history lesson HP. I'll be honest, most of my knowledge of those old early pistols comes from TV, movies and books! Old westerns and civil war flicks. The frame on that thing just didn't resemble a Schofield to me, but, I don't know much and it's a picture. Concerning 1911's, they are no longer the service pistol. We've gone to Glock! I think that happened last summer. 

Back to weed from me for now. All my seedlings are up and about! Even the Pink Lady apple trees.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 29, 2020)

Last night it rained so hard I couldn't sleep, today its sunny and nice.  Good day to get out and enjoy the weather


----------



## novitius (Mar 29, 2020)

It stormed all night here too! It's almost 70* today.


----------



## umbra (Mar 29, 2020)

smoking some meat


----------



## thegloman (Mar 29, 2020)

umbra said:


> smoking some meat


Ain't it hard to keep lit?


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 29, 2020)

Ba dun DUN!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 29, 2020)

Windy and upper 40s here. Maybe it will dry up a little so I can get the tractor out back.
Gotta till a few spots for "wild volunteer hemp" to pop up.
   There's a Big difference between CBD from a bottle and CBD you extract yourself!
    What I got from the 1 hemp plant I had didn't make a lot but it was really good.  I wouldn't mind having about a quart of it on hand.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 29, 2020)

Torally. I recently did a glycerin CBD extraction from VT outdoor medicinal hemp for my friend and even the weaker second extract was noticeably calming and made my sore knee feel better. Nice to control your own processing.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 29, 2020)

Sure is!  And I'd much rather put the work in than pay out money for questionable products.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2020)

Just cut down my Loring peach tree that was dying from leaf curl. Never could get it under control. My other peach tree(Redskin) is doing great with no problems. Wore my old butt out. That thing had a killer root system. Still got my 2 apple trees and 2 pear trees that are looking good for their second yr since i planted them. Love growing stuff.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 29, 2020)

Afternoon all...I do hope your pipe is full and your visions are pure...ok I will settle for the full pipe thingy . Nice warm June like afternoon here..77* and just about perfect. The picture is my backyard...blueberry bushes close...plum trees..bamboo and then the woods line...think we need some more green here?We may be pumping out a lil O2 out there...when I get the garden in full bloom...you can hear the bees and humming birds 15 yards away..think I will go hide behind the bamboo and burn one...join me please!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 29, 2020)

4:20!
Hit that thing!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2020)

hi guys, stinky, zigggy, nice to see ya.  It is 2 40, you know what that means...ha. i kill me.  Sunny and windy here, making tincture for the people.

Beautiful HP!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 29, 2020)

Hp can I park my rotted out horse trailer / chuck wagon/ 3000lb hammock stand out back and quarantine my 4ss under those fruit trees?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 29, 2020)

Today I heard that the 61 year old country singer Joe Diffy has died from the corona virus...My own sons father-in-law who is 65 and suffers from dementia is now in the hospital...has a fever and something appears wrong with his legs as he’s unable to stand...just a week ago he was fine other than his dementia which was brought on by a work related accident several years ago...this thing seems to be accelerating...


----------



## novitius (Mar 29, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Today I heard that the 61 year old country singer Joe Diffy has died from the corona virus...My own sons father-in-law who is 65 and suffers from dementia is now in the hospital...has a fever and something appears wrong with his legs as he’s unable to stand...just a week ago he was fine other than his dementia which was brought on by a work related accident several years ago...this thing seems to be accelerating...


Isn't he the third rock from the sun guy? That song was a hit when I was a boy.
I'm sorry to hear of your in laws misfortune. 
I hope he recovers swiftly. 
Where's Keef been today?
How's everyone doing?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 30, 2020)

Sometimes keef has to take a mental health day and chill...he’ll be back though


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 30, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Fine Monday starting up here...I am bouncing around grabbing a few more movies and what not  for family....ever notice how your family grows when it comes to free movies??...down to 3rd cousins now! My beloved first cousin calls yesterday...she is 71 now...oh honey can you fix us up?...sure cousin....she told me they are down to the Waltons on DTV...and had been saving them for assisted living home....some strange times we have at the moment! Bobby Herbert's dad also died due to CV-19 yesterday...Bobby is former Saints/Falcon QB. Our highly social population is putting us on the most cases in the world list...some staggering numbers being put out there ... and the sad part is they are no where accurate. Our Sheriff has tested positive and in 14 day quarantine...he is in his 40's non-smoker no pre-existing...we expect his recovery. We have gone from them wanting to go to your passenger window and lean in your car when quizzing someone....saw one last week on a stop....he was at least 10 foot from car talking and no ticket book in hand...have not seen a cannabis arrest in weeks...seems the devils lettuce is minor these days!...Off for a walk...be safe amigo's!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 30, 2020)

Morning toots! Got some pics of the torrential rain and 2 bands of thunderstorms that went through last night. Not a breath of wind at ground level and the rain was just pounding straight down in big droplets, diffusing the lighting in the background. Wild stuff.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 30, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

SIL is coming over to work.  His internet is crap so he will be trying ours to see if he can get a good enough speed and reliability.  We still get the grand kids.  Adjustments, but certainly workable.  The sun is up, the weatherman says it will be a nice spring day.

Stay well.


----------



## umbra (Mar 30, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Back to work today.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 30, 2020)

U.    Yaaay, or sorry to hear that.


----------



## umbra (Mar 30, 2020)

Not sure if it's good, but means a paycheck


----------



## thegloman (Mar 30, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Slept late since I only have the doggies to care for at the moment.  Hospital is keeping my aunt for a while.
I wish I could figure a way to speed up the ripening of the trichs!
Seems like they tease me every time.   Start sparkling and looking so yummy but check trichs under the scope and they just seem stagnant.   I'm sure anticipation anxiety has a little bit to do with it too.      Gimme my amber trichs!
Peace out yall!
Umbra,
Glad you're well enuff to go to work.........sorry you have to go though .


----------



## umbra (Mar 30, 2020)

Rest of the week I am working in home office


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I hope everyone is safe and well today.  It is sunny today and I have Spring fever. Still sheltering in place.  This could go on for a while. 
I sure am watching a lot of movies lately.  One movie I watched that surprised me how good it was is "Bombshell".  It was not about politics as I thought it may be.  It was about some brave Women who sacrificed their careers to stand up to a very powerful man who preyed upon them for years. Nicole Kidman and Charlize Theron did a great job in this film.  I watched an interview with Megyn Kelly that made me want to check this movie out.  I am glad I did.


Margot Robbie does a great job as well.​

I must get outside and do something before this day slips away.


----------



## umbra (Mar 30, 2020)

Done for the day. Went shopping and store was full of food. No TP, but everything else. Dogs were Jonesing for some bones.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Good morning yall!
> Slept late since I only have the doggies to care for at the moment.  Hospital is keeping my aunt for a while.
> I wish I could figure a way to speed up the ripening of the trichs!
> Seems like they tease me every time.   Start sparkling and looking so yummy but check trichs under the scope and they just seem stagnant.   I'm sure anticipation anxiety has a little bit to do with it too.      Gimme my amber trichs!
> ...



I just had to show a friend of mine the Trichs on his because he was going to cut them down just because they looked ready and had orange hairs.
His was mostly cloudy with some clear and very very few Amber. He didnt have the scope i have. He is now waiting for at least 50% amber.
Told him it would be a shame to waist all that time growing dank and get in a hurry and chop too soon. He listened.
He wants me to check them again in a week.


----------



## umbra (Mar 30, 2020)

Keef is signing the papers to sell his house today. He is well, lol or well as he can be


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 30, 2020)

You go keef, hope to be seein that bat cave soon!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2020)

Why is Keef is selling his house? Must of found a better place to live and grow. Cool.


----------



## AladinSane (Mar 30, 2020)

Bat cave, bat cave, wanna see a bat cave.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 30, 2020)

Afternoon all...Quite day around here...till about noon and the phone started...made a few sales and now I have to go install it all. Tomorrow is LA...they are on lock down..not thrilled about going there but like Umbra...all ways thrilled to have a pay check. Time for that afternoon delight 4:20 or so...T Kush for me...then corn-beef and cabbage for dinner...ruff life...but someone has to do it.


----------



## novitius (Mar 30, 2020)

umbra said:


> Keef is signing the papers to sell his house today. He is well, lol or well as he can be


Outstanding!


----------



## thegloman (Mar 30, 2020)

You go Keef!
Waiting is a PITA but now you got the ball going!  HOT DA**!!!
Won't be long you gonna have it Your way!


----------



## novitius (Mar 30, 2020)

Last night I was out smoking and busted 4 burglars. Keep an eye on your neighbors everybody if you got em.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 30, 2020)

Omg HP that pic... its the short order cook at the Dank Diner!!
Can't wait to hear from Keef,  I'm so happy for him. Fire up the grill!

Nov good lookin out. Eyes and cell phones are our first line of defense : )


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 30, 2020)

Same here Nov..no actual burglars...but more traffic on this road the last 2 days than in a month normally...they are riding and looking but spider sense tingles on some of them. Criminals bound to notice the decease in law enforcement...but on the other side of things...it was lots of gunfire around the country side yesterday...not angry gunfire but target practice kind of gunfire.


Edit...sign him up SA...would be perfect!


----------



## novitius (Mar 30, 2020)

I shoulda took a pic.
I was a little busy on the phone tho.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 30, 2020)

Our son called a while ago to see what we needed...gave him a list and he just dropped off a bunch of groceries...it is really hard on my wife as he is out and about working still...sometimes from home but he is customer service for a home builder so he has to go into homes to take care of issues and book repairs so he won’t come into our house, no close contact...it is very hard on my wife as he is her only child...
Think I’ll take a walk around the neighborhood, I can do that at least...cheers y’all...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 30, 2020)

Just got an email that new420guyseeds has these in stock now...https://new420guyseeds.org/product/seeds/indica-hybrid/sunset-sherbet/?attribute_quantity=2+seeds+($12)


----------



## novitius (Mar 30, 2020)

Superstore, a comedy sitcom, is pretty good. It seems like it's getting better the linger we watch it. We're going to check out Bombshells tonight I believe.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 31, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...we have warm and breezy today...rain line is fixing to pass here soon...all the wind feeding the Low P. cell means storms for somebody. new420guys look decent...nice prices...thanks for the share 2RE and on the handgun...was nice conversational piece. State capital has barrels of hand sanitizer around town to refill your small bottles...maybe production is catching up with demand.I am about out of TV options...Picard and 68 Whiskey are done...Discovery is due soon though...NFL is talking a delayed season or no season at all! Hard to make those enormous payrolls with no one in the stands...I am wondering about convenience stores as well...nothing to be made on gas hardly...less smokers all the time...and now no one goes inside for purchases...how long can they hang on?...My home town....my buddy that has the grocery store is closing down...their pharmacy is closing..plus another convenience store...this is a small farming community that had a bad 2019 crop year. Things are just starting to change...so hang on for the ride. Peace ya'll


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 31, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

 All is good so far today. End of month and starting a new month.  I am harvesting the last AK48 today.  My mistakes resulted in an okay harvest in grow #2 (the AK48).  The smoke is a nice stone that mellows in a couple hours to pleasantly high but able to work productively under its influece.

#3 is a group of clones from Raspberry cough #1.  By my limited standards, this is a bin buster and has a few weeks left to develop.  It needs the room from number 2's harvest.

#5 is a single fem Blue Dream.  This is destined to be cloned to a tote full of sisters (BD#7).  Or not depending on #6.  I never have tried BD, so what others find mundane will be a new thing to me.

#6 will be planted today.  I have a choice to make on limited info, but is from a MP community member's strain.  Everything else so far was practice. I have high hopes going forward.

The son in law was able to work yesterday with no internet issues.  That means he can work from our home, which means he can work and get paid.  He also gets to witness how much the kids can get away with at grams house.

I was poking around and found plans that people were making emergency crude ventilators from the same parts that the higher end hobby hydro growers use.  The PLC has the same functions as an interrupt timer that I'm using in my aero tote.  If **** hits the fan at our place, its reassuring that a plan B is available.  CV19 has infected another twenty confirmed cases in my area yesterday.  Testing is extremely limited so there are a lot more infected very near our home.  I am looking at alternatives closely because its hit home as of yeasterday.

I learned that a friend passed from an unidentified ailment last night.  He has been fighting for a while.  He was an ex gym partner until last year, healthy, strong, young, and clean living.  By a mutual friends report, they would not test him, so cause of death was listed as pneumonia.  That political games like that are being played to hide the facts and make incompetents look good infuriates me.  His wife and two of his kids are sick too.

Stay healthy.  Be careful


----------



## zigggy (Mar 31, 2020)

good morning my friends,,,,need to get out of the house ,,,yesterday was a bad day ,,getting cabin fever ,,,we were all going at each other verbally,,,nothing physical ,,,but very bad things were said and feelings were hurt ,,,we love each other but I cant take another day like yesterday ,,,im sure im not alone ,,im sure many people are getting short with each other ,,,I had to take 4 diazerpan to calm down ,,,me and my partner are both irish so were quick to fight ,,I hope today is better ,,,,thanks for letting me vent ,,its always a pleasure to be here ,,,,,ZIGGGY


----------



## thegloman (Mar 31, 2020)

Ziggy
I sure know what you mean.
I have Xanax for just that same reason.      A LOT of people are feeling the stress.
I'm suspicious though that this is only a small part of the big picture.   I believe there is an agenda behind this virus that people aren't seeing. 

Oh yeah, good morning yall!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 31, 2020)

Good morning toots!
Dax, I'm sorry about your friend. That is a shame. 

During this time of cabin fever I feel lucky to have a yard. I'm trying to distract myself planning veggies for the spring. This is what I'm growing this year, and I need to build a terraced garden to do it since the only sunny part of my yard is a steep slope with poor soil:

San marzano paste tomato
Brandywine beefsteak tomato
Corno do toro Rosso peppers
Little finger eggplant
Mahogany butternut squash
Bumblebee beans ( Maine heirloom XL baking beans)

I have plenty of used dirt from my indoor garden to fill the terraces, I'll just add some extra compost. 

Seeds are going into my veg room tonight. It's a little late for 5/1 zone 4a last frost, but it is what it is.

Guess it's good to have a project to keep myself from going bonkers...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 31, 2020)

good morning boys’n girls...I’m gonna go play in the garden today too...got a lotta weed’n and organizing to do back there...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2020)

Good morning all, I hear ya SA, it is getting tedious this home thing.  I agree RE, thank goodness for a garden.   Bud and I get to go pick up grocery's today. woo hoo. I did go out to the dispensary yesterday, they are handling the virus well there. I was impressed. Picked up some sativa joints so I can do a project. My lambs bread isn't a sativa anymore, i hate when that happens.  I am set for a couple of weeks with new things to try, R&D ya'll.

Zigggy, it is easy to lose it about now. Lots of stress, I am thankful i don't have little kids. what a time. Our son in law hasn't gotten covid from our daughter yet.. wow. He has been home with her for 3 weeks.

Keef, i almost called you yesterday. You were on my mind all day. Then i read you were signing papers. Happy for you.


----------



## umbra (Mar 31, 2020)

Good morning OFC. I have a big yard and lots to do with the mole hunters still digging trenches. Plum tree has been dying since I bought the house. It may come down this year. Had to take the cherry tree last year. Fresh trees are on the list. Cleaned the pool the other day, and after my son cut the grass yesterday, filter is clogged with grass clippings. Will get to that as well. Dogs are chomping on bones and are fine with staying home, lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 31, 2020)

I guess I’m fine with staying at home for now too...though I do need to get to the nursery one day soon to get stuff for the garden...been playing a lotta guitar, I never get bored of that...lol, though I think my wife does...just bought a cool headphone amp though so I can wail and carry on without making a sound...no sign of flowers in the grow yet but it’s only been a week or so since the switch...I’m probably going to have to seek out a dispensary soon as my supply is dwindling faster than my grow is progressing...good to be in a legal state...cheers y’all, let’s get hi and get on with this thing...


----------



## umbra (Mar 31, 2020)

Checking the girls in the flower room. Had to add a 2nd dehumidifier and a 2nd carbon filter to the space. At 6 weeks and fade is beginning to come on strong. Purple punch has lots of color and smell. The kali mist x Big Sur Holy Bud is … special. The smell is enticing, inciting, addictive, and … rare dankness. The key lime pie has been a disappointment in terms of yield. It became a bug magnet and has suffered the whole flowering time. Smell is super dank. Buds are tight and hard. Appear bugs are gone, lol. Yeah right. The GSC is swelling and buds putting on weight. The wedding cake is dank, I like it but yield is lacking. It may put on more weight in next couple of weeks so we will see. Runtz is also putting on weight. Color is just starting with them. Total sleeper has been Devil's tit x apricot head. Yield rivals mimosa. Buds aren't rock hard but that could change some over next couple weeks. Buds are so dark green, they are starting to look black. Lots of cloudy trichomes but no amber.


----------



## novitius (Mar 31, 2020)

Morning OFC!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey old friends.  Made it outta the shack and went to see my friend. I did get out of the vehicle, stayed for just a few minutes, expressed my condolences and made some plans for later.  I dropped a care package on him and because I know he's poor, Paid his expenses.  Now I hope I din't catch anything.  Got the yard mowed today as well.  My garden is screaming to come down but I'm holding out for a little more amber. Problem (if it is one) is the largest colas are beginning to foxtail.  Curious, what causes that?  Didn't happen the last time.


----------



## umbra (Mar 31, 2020)

stress of any kind but typically this far into flower, heat stress would be my guess


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah, me too.  Took me a few days to figure out I needed to start running the ac on the same timer as the lights.  I tented off the glue area when I first started this run.  Now if the air doesn't come on after the lights come on it gets above 80 pretty quick.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 31, 2020)

Afternoon farmers...another corona dollar in jar...scared to touch it now! Its about 4:20 practice as our bud Keef calls it...I say corona dollars earning entitles you to 4:20 all day. Install and 1 semi emergency...20 yo college student at mom's now for home classes...tried hooking modem to his X-Box last night and caused a short somehow...today is online class dead line and he tears the internet modem up night before. Mom gave me a $100.00 tip for fixing it...so I came out good on it. I told her you can put a 20yo male in a padded room with 2 solid steel balls...and in 30 minutes time one will be lost and the other one broken. Learned a long time ago taking mom's side gets you tips!...Shiny clean bong and some Lemon Hashplant..lets burn one!


----------



## novitius (Mar 31, 2020)

HP, you and your colleagues are essential to the fabric of mental health for the entire world sir. Everytime I see a lineman, which I've been seeing more of lately, I thank Jeebus for all the interwebs.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 31, 2020)

Hollowpoint you are the good kind of Sparky! Cheers, I'm raising my immunotini to you tonight!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 31, 2020)

It's that time...
Also, seriously, Littlefinger is an eggplant now?! I guess when you taunt karma, you can be reincarnated into pretty much anything, but EGGPLANT? That's just insulting lol! But dude had it coming. Good work, princess Stabby!










Medium is 1:1 Happy frog and mother earth coco shards.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 31, 2020)

your very inspiring stinky and I’m tryin to be lazeee...
Guess I’ll just mail order some seeds for my garden...is it too late yet...might not be but I’m real slow...


----------



## umbra (Mar 31, 2020)

I have seeds in the fridge. I'm late also


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 31, 2020)

Hurry so you have some fresh home grown veggies to cheer you up soon!

I'm just puffing on half dry triple grape sister and having a delightful evening!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 31, 2020)

Also, STEAK!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hope everyone is Corona free and healthy crazy in my town right now me and the wife went and try to get some groceries Slim Pickens on everything since the governor ordered a stay-at-home so that triggered everyone to go to the grocery store and by everything oh well we're going to try early in the morning hope the stores restock be safe everyone


----------



## umbra (Mar 31, 2020)

smoked boneless pork chop


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 31, 2020)

Foul!!!

I’m having mac’n cheese...


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 31, 2020)

Sad day.  I'll be taking a little time out.  TTYL


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 31, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> Sad day.  I'll be taking a little time out.  TTYL


Be well, friend.


----------



## umbra (Apr 1, 2020)

Purple punch at 6 weeks


----------



## thegloman (Apr 1, 2020)

Good morning yall!
It's cold this morning, I think Ill climb back under the covers for a while!
Catch up with yall later!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 1, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...50* this morning...may be last one for a while...not sure if this is our Easter snap but it is close...Around here we consider good Friday or Tax day to be last frost danger...(barring any 150 year weather events)..I use Tax day as it does not vary like Good Friday. New Comet approaching our Solar System...first spotted by Asteroid Terrestrial-impact Last Alert System (Atlas) in Hawaii. Comet Atlas...named for mentioned detection system..should be spectacular viewing by the end of April...naked eye they are saying...I am excited! Steak...had the same last night! Watch out!...The cold part is firing up the veggie production...I bet we will be sharing egg plant recipes soon! It is never too late to plant veggies...prime season is just approaching. Internet and phone installs today...some places I go have no cell coverage...I have one of the best mobile phone booster available in my truck and it cannot get 1x?? you know its remote...we offer home phone service through our internet company.Corp has stepped up and will not disconnect anyone for non-payment for 90 days. Off for a walk...stay safe amigo's!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 1, 2020)

Good morning old farts, hope the beer virus stays away from our merry band of misfits.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 1, 2020)

2 weeks 4 days since flip...not terribly exciting at this stage but its green! Flower room A under Samsung LED has 6...big tall one is Purple Cake from GPS...first run on their Gear...they are econo prices..it has one week less veg than rest due  to its dragging on germination...then it tried to take the room over! Room B is 2 Granny Skunk and another Purple cake out of view they are under Osram LED....and the beat goes on.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 1, 2020)

Sure helps my situation being retired and not having to deal with the general public any more than I do. Being a retired firefighter, I sure can relate to what they are going thru now. It was no fun going to people's homes and picking them up and transporting to medical facilities in the best of times, let alone having to deal with this pandemic. Those on the front lines of this war, and that's exactly what this is, have my full support and sympathy. Fight the hard fight and win it, battle by battle.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 1, 2020)

HP this one's for you.




Sansa's like, hmmmm I wonder if he'll shut up after being breaded and fried? Why does he Just. Keep. Yammering. And what's all this rubbish about "chaos"?

Everyone have a great day and be safe!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 1, 2020)

[email protected] SA...you stop moving in the hot part and they dip ya in batter and fry you!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 1, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> [email protected] SA...you stop moving in the hot part and they dip ya in batter and fry you!


Y'all ok down there lol? Although your description of Natchez in that other thread makes me want to plan a vacation.... It sounds cheerful.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 1, 2020)

Going thru my Frank's gift and run across a few seeds!
She must have herm'd.   Well I was out of seeds for her so Ill keep these. There's only a few and I have clone cuts from her so I won't lose the line all together.
Got a new phone but with all the chaos at the moment I'm not gonna do the switch just yet.
Too often switching phones means not having service for a day and I have to stay in touch with the hospital and doctors for my aunt.   I'm hoping it will take better pictures!   
Have a great day everybody!


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

Sold my beach house -- Having trouble arranging the closing during this lock down -- Still healthy enough and still fighting for my life in the mudhole -Still got an attitude - Things getting kinda hard down here y'all but I'm hard to kill !-- Just reloaded half of bloom !--


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Built this for the wife this past weekend


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

Wrong pic !- breakfast !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 1, 2020)

Congrats Keef...I hope you can get out of the mud hole soon. SA the best time to visit is now...floral display is awesome...they got about any flower that will bloom in town..unfortunately we have a lock down. We have our own crepe myrtle...white blooms..I grew up in the Parish next door and it is dived North to South by Cajun- non Cajun...South end all ways hung close to the Parish across the river from them.We were on the North end farmers(rednecks by map)...the Cajun crowd lived out of the rivers and off game.They are the ones who will fry anything...soon as they hear there is no limit and no season on those corona's...they are done...big ol corona fry and we will be saved! This map is crazy accurate some how.... no ideal who made it.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 1, 2020)

good morning OFC ,,,nice breakfast keef ,,,want to trade I have a BLT,,,


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

Zig !- What's up girl !-- There should be a word that describes being this elegantly wasted amidst all this nastiness ?

I had 6 plants in the box I moved to bloom yesterday - I wanted to take some out because they were too crowded --
Only one would come out so I got a mess !- 2 plants this size would fill a box - I let them veg too long -- I'll try to get a pic later - Bout 3 weeks out on the next harvest I've alway been able to move whole plants so could get more light -- I've never had to exfoliate to get light penetration because I kept them small -- How far into bloom can I strip the fan leaves ? - Last 2 weeks ? -- Weed like some East Texas well water - cut back on my nutes again -- Starve these witches some !- The world might be going dahell but I'm growing some fineass
Dank in the mudhole !

P.S. - Anybody get a tornado nearby ?- Weather pressure changes worked my face !- made me all wild eyed and crazy for awhile !
- Stay dahell out the Mudhole  !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2020)

Good morning peeps. So nice to read ya all. I hope you are all healthy. Zigggy, how is the boy?  Keef, glad ya got that done. We are staying home and I really have nothing to offer.  I need to pop some more seeds.


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

The ex just dropped off some supplies -- Her sister is sick and has been tested she was in New Orleans for Mardi Gras  - Ex don't look so good herself -- So how long did it take for the virus to leave China and show up in the mudhole ?-- I kept my distance but still ? --Dam !--
They shut this place down way late -- Whole Houston area
bout to pop !-- I need to close on that house so I can get paid - It would be nice to be mobile again but for now hunker down is the thing to do !-
I think when this begins to clear we need to start OFC Part 3 ?-- put this horror show behind us ?--
 An ending is also a new beginning !
Endeavor to Persevere !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 1, 2020)

The moment you sign closing papers, yeah new chapter man! Seems appropriate.


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

We gonna all need bigger grow rooms !- When this is over the whole world gonna have PTSD they gonna need the medicine we grow !--

Edit -- My music selection of the day started with A remake of CCR- Fortunate Son by band called Clutch !- Then U have to follow that with - 5 Finger Death Punch -- say the drum cover of House of the Rising Sun -or - Blue on Black ?--


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

One the last 2 dirt plants in bloom -- White Indica - x- BBSL - maybe


 3 -4 weeks to finish ?-- I perfer water but apparently I can grow in dirt as well ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 1, 2020)

Good morning elders...they say the sun is in the days plans but I haven’t seen it yet...only supposed to make it to 60 though so...I’m holding out for 70*...congrats keef, nice lookin breakfast ya got there...


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Good  morning OFC

Keef, the mudhole days will be a memory soon.  hang in there.

Zigggy, I hope you and yours will see days soon.

Ok, so I watched "Once upon a time in Hollywood" last night.  It is set in 1969. It was a long movie, but very good.  Brad Pitt plays a stuntman for a western star (Leonardo DiCaprio).  It has a surprise ending.




Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 1, 2020)

In my 20's I worked as a stand in.  I remember mostly standing around the set and BSing like this.  I was never impressed by any of the actors I met on set.  They were just people like me.  The stunt people were pretty cool though.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2020)

Good morning fellow growers.  I am knee deep in the harvest of my glue.  Been at it since 9:30 and I have nearly 2 plants down.  Its gonna be a long day.  In the past I trimmed pretty much everything in the first go.  Because I have so much this time I'm just removing the fan leaves and saving he sugar for after she's dry.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2020)

Listening to The Dead South and Pistol Annies and consuming mass quantities of coffee.


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey Nick !-- That'll make some high class trim for meds or even fine hash -- U gonna do the dry trim thing ?- Put the dry bud in a tote and shake it around ?-- I would like that shake that come off !-- Mighty medicine !-- I'm trying to figure some stuff out !- Growing some of Umbra's work and he threw a ringer or 2 in there !- I'm seeing stuff and thangs amongst them that make me happy !-- I got a half empty cloner and I'm put some happy cuts in it today !-Umbra -- I don't know how U do it but don't stop ! --


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2020)

I have a bad case of sticky fingers


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2020)

HI guys, making a batch of hemp tincture for a little boy. Getting some stuff mailed out. Our daughter still sounds horrible but she says she is better.   Good thing i like bud or this would be getting old. it is getting old and I like him.


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

Rose -- Best wishes for your daughter !-- and to Bud too !- Give the brother a break !

Edit -- HP - I spent over a decade living in the green part of that La. Map !-- I learnt a thing or 2 ? - We gonna boil it or fry it ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

My boy Leroy - Son of Waldo outta Snow Desiel- He left me a few unintended seed and I'm OK with that !-- Texas !- U in trouble now !-- Make U high just looking at dis **** !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2020)

7 hours and I am nowhere near done


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 1, 2020)

Afternoon Growers...Wednesday is winding down fast here...no sale on install today...too many trees. Came home and mowed yard....does not pay much and the owner is a tight wad and does not tip! Been having some issues with exam gloves...they are too small and split with normal hand usage...ordered giant size...hope they do better. 4:20 all month...man that is a lot of practice...Keef and I have this ...trust me...that is not smog hanging over the South!.. Keef head on down to those red areas...deep swamp is mostly Cajun French and outsiders are rarely welcomed. Heck of a haul Nick!...Lets celebrate and smoke some cannabis!


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

U gonna need a lot of jars Nick !--Your hands stiff yet ?- I hate trimming !--  Where U gonna bury them jars  ?-- They know where U live !-- Cops don't deserve some Jar aged Gorrilla Glue ?- Sticky -Icky !- - That's just how the OFC rolls !- 

We on it HP !-- Smoking some of Umbra's-- Sundae Driver times Bunch of Grapes -- Dammmm !-- Too early for the terps to have developed but this is like Shaman Weed - Not for the novice !- Complements to the Chef !- Let me say this one more time ?-- Dammmm !
Maybe I should hit it one more time to be sure ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm in. Shucking beans so have some weed ready from that. Let's see, peanut butter breath


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

Wait !-- Nevermind !-- Chuck Berry -- Johnny B. Goode !- OK I'm down what was we doing ?- Let me hit this one more time ?-- OK where my pipe ?-- Nevermind !- I got a lighter somewhere ?- I just had it ?-- Half a cloner empty ?-- Nature abhors a vacuum ?- Ain't that what Stinky said ?-- We can fix dat **** ! -- 15 too many Other Keef ?- U a dog !- Give me that dam lighter !


----------



## novitius (Apr 1, 2020)

Congrats Keef! I hope it's all finalized soon. Get you on the move again to that 
Bat Cave! Just remember what HP said up in that pic with old Hank Hill and the boys, burn the bats out!

 Nick- daaaaaamn. That's alotta glue! Jesus I need to get my grow like that. 

Hello OFC! Happy 420!


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

Scheduled to sign the papers Friday !-- Then see if I can go see that river house ?-- Been on the market most of a year  it might have bats ?-- If it'll work I'm make a ridiculously low offer ?-- I got about a dozen girls in dirt in veg--They already growing so I get them out on the river by mid May ?- River hash for the fall ?


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 1, 2020)

I had a buddy who bought a house near the Merced river.  It had been on the market for awhile.  It has an underground garage and shop.  It had lots of bats for a few years under the house in the garage.  He said he filled up his pickup bed with years of bat dung and took it to the dump.  I said bat guano... noooooo.


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

I could use some bat **** ?- I think they a little pale ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 1, 2020)

Roast pork filet...stir fry broccoli, snow peas and carrots..Parmesan couscous...caution...use less zone ahead!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2020)

I think they're fine. Yer just confusing them veggis with the dank!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2020)

I am going to take a serious break.  You right keef, my hands are killing me.  Trim is one of those things, starts out fun, then it gets tedious and then it gets right down tiresome.  Harley been giving me hell-o for the last 2 hours.  He figures if I got to give something that much attention it better be him


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

Bologna sandwich !- With BBQ potato chips - Pepsi --a multivitamin and a pickle !-- I'm picky about my dill pickles !-- Maybe ?- Maybe not eat just yet ?-- Not too late for a cup of that Corona coffee delivered this morning by Typhoid Mary ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

The Vaporizer-- Katt Williams - It's Pimpin' Pimpin'


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2020)

Personally I gave up on that vaporizer stuff.  I am all about fresh squeezed myself.  I gotta get me another press.


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

I need a press -- River hash in the fall ?-- Then press some of it ?-- Next year I'll have some legendary sativa clones ready --Sativa hash then turn it into oil -- Sativas outside --indicas inside !-- Gonna need that fast finishing high CBD Indica too !

Got my electric smoker right outside my door -- Had half a pack of weenies left needed to be eaten - So I threw them in the smoker -
- It's OK they Holy Weenies !- Been Blessed or Koshered whatever that means ?-- Bruno guarding the smoker for me !


----------



## umbra (Apr 1, 2020)

Dogs like smoked meat


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

So does people and that's how hotdogs turn into a CKN quesadilla dinner -- Oh that smells good !- Let's grill some CKN ? - Hot dog as an appetizer while the CKN cook !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 1, 2020)

Congrats there keef, lookin forward to checkin out the bat cave...sang my sister a birthday song this morning, she’s 79 years young...I’m 10 years behind her so I’ll be 69 on the coming Sunday...we delivered meals this morning and then took a little ride up the bear river...I think we’ll go out somewhere along that river tomorrow about a social distance up the canyon with our chairs and a dog and go fishin....sometimes ya just gotta get outa the house...


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

Bloom - 2 aero boxes - 5 -6 plants each - one box a month behind the other !- Really only see the newest box in the pic


 - bloom area about 4 ft -x- 9 ft !-- Stuffed full !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2020)

You think that will finish before you move? Not that it probably matters


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

No Nick it won't finish that soon - Looks like it'll all be going with me !-I was just gonna take veg and leave the nephew Bloom and keep him hooked up on clones but girlfriend got preggers and plans changed -- So it'll be a  U-Haul - pot farm move !-- Then swing back by and pick up "Grow Trailer #1" here !-- No I'm not finished with this wore out bi*ch yet !-- Only question is bloom or veg ?-- I'm strip the inside and cover it with half inch foam board for more insulation -- Must be 8 by 16 ft ?- maybe 18 ft ?- Big enough for a nice grow room !--but can U convert the sewage holding tank into a common res for said grow --Other Keef ? I got the trailer  -- so I use it !-- Still gonna be wanting more better new white LED lights !- Grow some badass Texas weed !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 1, 2020)

Police were taking names of people as we walked out church tonight.   
After approaching several people they gave up and got back in their cars.


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

I have no response to that !- No words will come out my mouth ! -- I feel sad for U !


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm a heathen but seems to me knowingly spreading a deadly disease is not very Christ like ?-- Probably should be against the law ?- They arrested that pastor in Florida for endangering the safety of his congregation !-- I don't mind if people want to die for they God-- I'm inclined to help some of them ! - but endangering innocent lives to prove what ? -- Don't they call **** like that a sin and a crime against humanity ? -- What would Jesus do ?- Pretty sure it wouldn't be sacrificing the old and infirm !-- 
I've preached it at many -- Blind faith in anything can and will get U killed !-This is a fine example of that very thing !- U gonna keep the body count for the church ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 1, 2020)

Seems they could've just surveyed the license plates had they really wanted too. 
 I can see both sides pov on the issue. I have to side with science on it personally though. 
 This is a dangerous time for many of us on Earth. It's time for us to embrace those Christian ideals and use some ingenuity while doing so. Find a field. Keep your six feet. Immediate family i.e. households can huddle, the whole congregation will seem bigger for taking more room anyhow. 
 I'm no fan of Police but right now I feel they mostly on our side. I've seen em let mother's and father's shoplift to feed their children. I see them out in force, on dirt bikes, patrolling looking for the bad baddies. The ones praying on the weakest in the worst of times.... 
 Supporting our community is a very large undertaking. Many facets. Layers, like an onion. 
 I hope the world is a better place for this suffering. May we all gain understanding and acceptance of higher powers.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 1, 2020)

We just a little country church
However we do webcast service for those who choose not to come due to covid.
We comply to the regulations,  6' distance blah blah. Less than 50' people in the building.
Just one of those things that make you go...hmmmm.


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

U can keep your higher powers -- I don't be a part of a group that practices ritualistic cannabalism!-
- This is my body -
 Eat me !-
Naw that ain't for me !--


----------



## novitius (Apr 1, 2020)

Hahahaha Keef!

Higher powers.... Anything greater than yourself, sir. However great you may be


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 2, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...  Got a nice day shaping up here...nice temps and dry. There has been citations issued for Pastors in this area that do not heed the current rules...they do not mess with congregations...my opinion is with the high spreader rates and increasing death rates we all should maintain suggested protocol...this is a temporary situation and your practices can return to normal soon enough. This is all so a time to be considerate of all beliefs...this Virus belongs to the World...no one is responsible but ourselves. No jobs here today...guess I will knock around the yard a bit..no air traffic to watch...it was a loud WWII style prop went by yesterday...time I got outside it was too far to identify ...its bad when you hear 1 or 2 planes a day!...Off for a walk...Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

Morning OFC !---Meow !-- -It's dark !-- Coffee and where my lighter ?- Dam !-- Higher power my foot !-- I'm not much of a follower !-- I'm for sure not your typical Jim Jones /political name type Kool Aid drinker !-- I respect others rights to believe what they want -- as long as it doesn't endanger the lives of non believers --- and I expect my right to believe what I want in return !-- Been more people killed and mistreated in religious conflicts than for any other reason in history !-- I will not be a part of that !-- 
There's my lighter !
Wake and Bake is on !
Charge the machine gun nest Sgt Keef !-- No ! How about U charge the machine gun nest and show me how it's done !-- I be over here keeping my oldass alive !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 2, 2020)

Keef you asked about growing cucumbers on a trellis a while back...that is how I do mine...cages or trellis...that is how you keep them from getting a Sun belly...(white downside)...restaurants and local markets want them like that ...more consumer appeal..I put up a trellis for mine this week.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 2, 2020)

Good morning old farts.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi Aladin


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

In the army there's people that will run right out the back door of an airplane with a parachute -- I ain't like that !- That's why they taught me to fly a helicopter!- I'm be shifting gears and double clutching that bi*th all the way to the ground !-- Autorotation !-- Something go wrong and the engine quit ?-- U got to take the express ride tohell !--  U drop the pitch in those blades and fall like a rock to keep that rotor spinning !-- At the proper time U turn all that rotor speed into power by putting pitch back into the blades to create lift !- Flare out and give the ground a gentle kiss !- Pull that power in too soon and U stop mid air then fall to the ground !-- Pull it in late and U end up in the bottom of a smoking hole !- Ain't no higher power can save U !-- It's gotta be all U !

HP -Trellis it is !- 

Morning Aladin !- Missed U !-- Welcome to the OFC !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 2, 2020)

Collective don't fail me now!


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

Fine examples of flying there !-
Takeoffs are optional -- Landings are mandatory !-- I feel the need to fly again and it just gets stronger -- I don't want a one time joy ride !- No there's an ultra light or light plane in my future !-- To have for my own !-- I would love to fly something that would coast awhile !-- I was taught nap of the earth flying - at or below tree top level - It would be cool to be up higher so U have longer and can coast some !-


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 2, 2020)

I have been up in a glider a time or two...loved it!...so quite...nothing but the air noise on the control surfaces...never had a chance to pilot one though..I think this one had a glide ratio of 20 to 1 if I remember correctly...all that was a long time ago. You would like those gliders though...all though off field landings are common.


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

After I did the lid shuffle and moved that box to bloom the other day - I find myself with an empty 34 spot cloner/grower box !- Dam boxes gonna get me in trouble one these days !- I mean It's empty !-- Why ?-- There's plenty badass girls for plenty cuts ?-- Why they got to go counting at U and **** ?-- I don't like it !- - I'm clean it up later !- Wash my hands of it !- This all on U Other Keef !


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

I do stuff different than most !- In my mind I think of an aero box the way U guys would think of a full size single plant-- So I might harvest one 6th the amount per plant U would get from a full size plant ?- I got 6 in a box ?- I'm OK with that !-- As I adjust my system for bigger plants the plant count will come down !-- I grow for how much harvest per square yard not how much per plant !

HP-- As a reformed adrenaline junkie I can say I have never had a thrill anywhere near like flying a helicopter ! -- I don't want to fly for a thrill anymore just the joy of flying !
It's like U put on the plane and it becomes U !-


----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes indeed...I have flown in rotor wing too...love anything that I can operate using both hands and feet...like you say...you become part of it. I have a plant number over run this time too...a solid waste worker was shot in town yesterday...the guy is fine...treated and released they say....but the po-po was like...we called a few potential witnesses and no one had anything to offer...so we do not want to spread virus by person to person interviews...then went on to say the guy is fine...this is aggravated assault..very little interest at the moment in arresting folks...so I think an ol grey beard can get by with a couple more for a few weeks at least.


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

Revegg mother White Indica sitting out back in front of God and everybody  !-- I believe they gonna be too busy to care !
Only reason ain't more out is because they leaving with me !


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

She about 2 feet tall !-- Tore her up some getting her outside -- She's adjusting !-- She gonna get soo big by fall !--


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 2, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

I now have a shelf with an AK48 hanging upside down to dry.  Two quarts are curing, one pint of tincture, another few quarts drying, and the binbuster in mid bloom. Within a month, I will have a decent quantity of buds.  One more Blue Dream to finish growing. 

From now on my focus is on quality.  Todays seeds being planted are for seed stock and for good quality.  About that promise to cut down?  Well, seeds (usually) come from when a girl meets a boy so at least two per strain.  The cut back is small.

I see medicinals as a big need coming up.  CannaCoconut oil and gummies!  The last time I decarbed, I had complaints over the smell and think I still didn't decarb enough.  I will be looking at old posts and experimenting on a waterbath and canning jars.  I can move that out of the house.  I plan on grilling chicken for lunch.  Killing two birds with one stoned.

We are converting the kitchen table to a mask factory.  Losing a friend hit harder because it is what I fear most for our family.  Getting enough face masks made to have family covered is going to be work for my modest sewing skills but we needed to have them made yesterday.  With the decarb, i also want to see if I can get a stable 158°F out of one of the crockpots for future sterilization.  Our dryer may work too if the crockpots are too unstable to hold an even temperature.I

Stay safe, stay well.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 2, 2020)

good morning OFC,,,


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey Dax - Decarb is a process of time and temp. -- If U will decarb in a jar U can cut the smell way down -- I take the screw off ring off the jar and leave flat the lid on then -- It really does help !- I know I can get it decarbed at 275 for an hour in a jar - more weed or multiple jars I would go longer !-- I always go a little linger anyway - Not gonna over decarb at that temp and an extra half hour won't hurt !-- 
I do the Coconut Earl right after decarb -- Take the jar out the oven and fill it just to cover the weed with warm coconut oil so the temp change won't shatter the jar -- A shake and stir and it will be ready for use soon as it cool's or tommorrow - Filter off the oil and find your dosage by cc or spoon !-- U can use the oil on a second batch or decarb if U want ?- but probably won't need to do that !- I like it where about 5 -10 cc is a dose !-- The cannacaps are the easiest - just decarb good trim or even bud - but it doesn't have to be your best -- packbit into caps - I like the big "00" size ( I can get about half gram in one)-- Cannacaps don't spill like Coconut Earl can -- From RSO to oil extracts  and  cannacaps It's all the same thing just different concentrations !--


----------



## zigggy (Apr 2, 2020)

wow just found out clint eastwood died yesterday,,,,sad I like him,,,,,,, RIP


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey Zig !- Stay home stay high ! -- What's up with your governor holding out so long on a stay at home order ?-- Like I got room to talk ?- Texas got stay at home some places and not others !- They got us on lock down as it should be !-


----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)

No, not dirty Harry. I hope it was natural causes. He's always been a boyhood hero.


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

Actually a bunch of people died yesterday


----------



## zigggy (Apr 2, 2020)

our governor is an azzhole ,,,just one of trumps puppet's,,,me and the boy are safe ,,,taking care of him and my two inlaws both who are over 80 is taking its toll on me ,,,me and the boy have been going to the park every day,,,the park is usually empty ,,,yesterday the park was closed,,,with barricades saying closed till further notice ,,,so we just went for a long walk


----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)

I just got an update about the stimulus checks, anyone on SS doesn't have to worry, we'll automatically receive the check. Everyone else needs to have an address or bank account on file with the IRS or SSA!


----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)

That's how they are here too Zigggy. It sucks doesn't it?


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

On my way to sell a dam beach house !- I be back !

Edit -- Daniel walking into the lions den !
Yea though I walk thru the valley of the shadow of death I will fear no evil !-' cause I got to sell dis bi*ch !


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

Checking on the girls before lights out. Dang it smells good in there


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 2, 2020)

Good morning, be careful keef...


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 2, 2020)

Yea, though I walk thru the valley of the shadow of death, I fear no evil.... for I am the evilest son of a ***** in the valley.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2020)

Good morning.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Good morning OFC,

I did not hear about Clint Eastwood dying.  One of my Brother in laws has known him for years..  They belong to the same golf club.  

Keef, I grow Indicas outdoors and Sativas indoors.   I worry about sativas not finishing in time outdoors.   I would be wary about  growing outside as you live in a police state the jails people for growing those kind of flowers.

You people who have served on carriers know that the noise on deck requires mostly  hand signals to communicate.  The shooters are the ones who control the chaos on deck.   I found this video and thought I would share.



At least they have fun.  lol

Enjoy this day.


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

Adam Schlesinger died due to covid 19 at age 52.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 2, 2020)

good news looks like eastwood is still alive ,,,,,,don't believe every thing you read on yahoo


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 2, 2020)

whew!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Over a thousand people died from COVID 19 yesterday.

https://www.newsweek.com/over-1000-people-us-die-coronavirus-24-hour-span-1495777


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

Burn one for da Bat Cave !-- Done and done -- Get my car back in a couple days and On the hunt for the Bat Cave !
It wasn't as much as I wanted but we in the middle of a pandemic and I needed to get paid !-- Traffic was not shut down out !-- Slow but plenty traffic - Supposed to start the stay at home order tommorrow state wide - maybe ?-- Dumasses !-- Shoulda been done 2 weeks ago !--
I coulda done a bunch of riding around with Typhoid Mary and got my car back today but I said take me to the mudhole - I get it later !--I think she had allergy problem the other day she seemed healthy enough today !--  I was out and about all I needed to be today !-- Gotta call the local realtor and loose the hounds on a Bat Cave !-- My girls need a home !- My boy puppies need a yard too !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

Been growing da Dank under 600 watts of LED per square yard and growing it well -- Bout to kick that up to 1,000 maybe 1500 watts and throw down !-- Maybe 4 of them lights - Maybe 5 ? - U don't know me like that !- Take my old lights too !-- We gonna grow some big weed now !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 2, 2020)

Congrats keef!
Light at the end of the tunnel!
Been a long haul brother but you're halfway there!
Bat Cave gonna be Your Way!

ps.   Ill pray for you!


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks G - Been a long time crossing that bridge of sighs !--
Still not there and now they gonna lock it down for at least 2 weeks -- Bout too late to stop me now !-- The weed is growing just fine in the mudhole -- Thinking about that empty cloner and outside weed !-- I might fill that cloner up ? -- Bet on finding them an outside home later ?--


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

Keef, I hope you keep it all in perspective. Plenty of growers that care nothing for sick people and only money. You were helped by people who had no financial benefit to do so. And at a time in your life, when you couldn't help yourself.


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

Umbra - Cuz I ain't ever forgetting that !-- There's a PTSD vet I just got thru chatting with - Son of a girl I went to school with -- Drove over an IED in Irag !- He says smoking helps -- I'm hook him up and also teach him how to treat himself properly with caps !--Ex sister in law I've kept in touch with over the years has diabetes and some joint problems --  I need to survive and pay my bills but this ain't so much about money to me !-- Medical Field threw me away like a broken tool !-- They got a big fat middle finger coming thier way !-- It's all about satisfaction !-- That satisfaction to me means knowing how to use a medicine they know nothing about !- --Having to teach them would feel warm and fuzzy !-- in the mean time I got to put together a care package for a brother in arms - I'll get to the sis in law later - She can't use yet anyway -- ( She a nurse raising my little brothers grandchild)- My brother and the child's mom died in the last couple years !- She got health problems I can fix !- Money ?-- No !

Keep it all in prospective -- Can never forget that in a prohibition state !--


----------



## thegloman (Apr 2, 2020)

Just tried a little sample bud from the B.O.C.    
2 hits and I'm stupid. lol
Fine work the Mr. Umbra!   
Its a couple weeks out yet but it is a frosty bud bush!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 2, 2020)

"I was married by a judge. I should have asked for a jury.”
– Groucho Marx

Giraffes can grow up to 14 feet
However most just have 4.  Lol


----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)

thegloman said:


> "I was married by a judge. I should have asked for a jury.”
> – Groucho Marx
> 
> Giraffes can grow up to 14 feet
> However most just have 4.  Lol



Which is faster, hot or cold?
Hot because you can catch a cold!

What did the big flower say to the tiny flower?
Hey there bud!


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

knee deep in the Big Muddy and the dam fool keeps yellin' Push On


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 2, 2020)

Afternoon All...cannabis and cake break here...Candy Cream and a carrot cake mix over brown sugar...touch of butter and pineapple crushed...got plenty if you have a desire for a hunk!


----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)

Umbra what inspired the song?


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm twisted with a divergent mind?


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

I like it !

Delta Rae - Bottom of the River 

We are practicing for 420  right ?


----------



## thegloman (Apr 2, 2020)

Practice?   Practice?   I don't need no stinking practice. Watch me dive right in to this big pile of buds!      
STICKY ICKY!


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

HP said he never smoked chocolate weed. Does the BoC got any chocolate?


----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)

He stopped by my journal and said he had tried some and I think liked it. He doesn't have BoC? I could help with that. I'm happy with the bourbon I scored. I keep 2 and send you 5 HP.


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

I be wanting that Cafe  Mocha --BOC I had back !-- That was a nice chocolate coffee thing !--- I got some BOC crosses but they not chocolate !- Blueberry Chocolate just took a left turn right out the gate -no berry no chocolate just ?-  - I don't know what's up with that thing but I think I like it?- - 
There's also "V" who is alive and well in the mudhole --Umbra's Golden Ticket times Box of Chocolate -- She got no chocolate either but U won't care !-- She a complicated thing ! - Umbra bred it so U know it's potent !-- A mystery terp Queen she is !- I should know that flavor ?-- Let me hit it one more time and I'll tell U what it is ?-- No !-U won't Cuz !- U just gonna get blitzed !-- U been played by some dam weed !
I don't have any pure BOC anymore !


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

stinky has some she going to be popping


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

I have a chocolate berry that is very good combination of both


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)

umbra said:


> I'm twisted with a divergent mind?


We was getting jokes going and you singing about loons in the river.


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

I saw it as a metaphor for Keef's struggles. The legal weed movement in Draconian oppression


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

Dracula ?-- Dam vampires !- They making the law now ?- Ain't paying no attention to them either !-- Right and Wrong don't always equate to legal and illegal !-- Lady in Corpus suffering from terminal cancer - All she wanted to do was sit on the beach and smoke a joint before she died !- I did the right thing and broke the law !


----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)

When you got no choice keep on going...
It is a cool song though. The story is familiar but I'm not sure if I remember that tune. I'm going to listen to more of his stuff. 
 HP I'm going to start Picard here soon too. Maybe whiskey, Idk yet. Almost started ST: TNG then remembered you said Picard was good.


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

I met him in NJ


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 2, 2020)

I have some Chocolate Nightmare to try the next run...was trying to confirm if the chocolate taste is actually a milk chocolate...on the exhale of PK I experienced tiny a milk chocolate taste...I have not duplicated it since. They are both good series..I tipped the scale to 68 Whiskey..if you have the chance and never watched "Enterprise" with Scott Bakula it is worth a download as well.


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

I know those beans


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

For awhile now I been trying to visualize my place in a legal Texas weed world !-- Narrowed it down to mostly indicas -- began to lean more and more toward MMJ since I used it !-- Sure I can grow the Dank and smoking a joint to unwind after work is medical to me -- Slowly though I have made the circle back to --I treat myself for getting my bell wrung a little too hard !- Now I got problems -- I learned to help myself -- The Veterans haven't been treated well --lots with injuries  like mine  --ended up in jail or will !-- My brothers in arms been my mission all along but I didn't realize it until recently !-- It's the right thing to do even though It's illegal -- so I'm doing it !-- There will be plenty dank but lots of healing too !-- I can live with being punished for doing the right thing !


----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)

Some heavy couch lock would be good for this isolation situation


----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)

Is the chocolate taste milk chocolate?
Bakula is one of my favorites. What was that show with Ziggy and Al. "Oh boy" he jumped around to people's bodies and changed history and lives...


----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)

umbra said:


> I saw it as a metaphor for Keef's struggles. The legal weed movement in Draconian oppression


We all did try to talk Keef into moving to a safe place. He say no! No means no. He's on a mission.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 2, 2020)

Quantum Leap....Umbra you directed me to the site and Genetics...never seen you point out a bad one!...the Blue Steel from there is looking nice so far. It was a toss up on the blueberry one or chocolate one...tried the BB first.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 2, 2020)

umbra said:


> HP said he never smoked chocolate weed. Does the BoC got any chocolate?


Not yet. I can't tell what it is fresh. Mystery terp! Maybe after some time in a jar.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm not sure if I have any of those seeds left or not.  I ran them down at my other place and I haven't looked to see if I have any more.  I do have something labeled BDxBKxBR?  My BoC didn't have any chocolate but that coulda been my fault.  Long distant growing just dint work.


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

blue dream x blackberry kush x blackrose


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

no it was blue dream x blackberry kush x BPU


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 2, 2020)

Well, it is gonna get wet this time.  I need some variation in my grow and I lost most of your stuff when my buddy lost his mind back in Dec.  At one time I had a whole roomful of ofc stuff.  Between gettin robbed an gettin busted , well I been rebuilding


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 2, 2020)

That triple grape stinky is growing reminded me of those autos you sent me.  Same color anyway!


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

purple kush auto, yeah. Wow that was a while ago. If you need some send me a pm.


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

Don't be talking about popping seed !- U know I don't need more and those seed burning a hole in my pocket !-- There's several but -- Black Triangle times London Bridge -- It want to grow bad !-- It and some others on deck at the Bat Cave - It has nothing to do with need and everything to do with want ! - Get these grape crosses sorted out - Thin the herd some !-- Nick and I both had blueberry chocolate crosses with the parents in opposite positions -- I still got plenty those seed Nick !-- Any time U want ?

Rats killed my Nurse Larry !-- but I had it backed up in veg !-- bi*ches !- Rats dead now !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 2, 2020)

Your a wild one keef, can’t wait to see you get loose...I’m gonna get some flowers any day now here at home...prolly a week away...me’n mama went for a drive out by a local river, took a couple chairs, a couple beers, and a couple tokes...satin the sun and relaxed...there were a few others there but we all kept our distance...were home now and I’m havin another toke...
My current grow all came from MP...got some BBxV from umbra & Miss Rose...Got some Mendo Cookies & some MimosaxMendo from OF#8...they’re all just a few weeks into flower so nuthin ya see yet...

The view right above my head right now...in the middle is a moon about a little over half full...


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 2, 2020)

Yeah keef,  rats is something you are gonna have to learn to deal with if you buy on the river.  Kinda goes hand in hand and if you get a cat, he better be a big mean one.  I shot one in my grow room one night and the bullet stayed in the rat.  Big sumgun.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 2, 2020)

Well, I just found the ball of scissor hash I lost, stuck to my monitor.


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

I do like me some scissor hash !- Rats or possum Nick ?-- Dam !- Texas suppose to finally issue a stay at home order tommorrow !
Be a few days for the house money to reach the account-- So looking at places gonna get tricky !-- Nephew got one them essential personnel papers -- So Maybe we slide out and look at that river house without the realtor ?-- I need to scope the location -- Maybe take a quick look see inside ?-- Find out if  I can work with it before I even talk to the realtor ?

RE --No moon in the mudhole !- Raining off and on !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 2, 2020)

Rats man.  Possums don't want in your house.  They eat bugs. Rats eat everything.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 3, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Gonna be a nice day today!
May hit 60*!   I'm SO ready.
Have a great day yall!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 3, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Rain here this morning...Keef sent it??...supposed to move on by noon...light stuff so far. Rats/mice will gnaw all kind of products...seen them peel the insulation off wires in combines and other farm equipment...wood rats in the barn or out in the forest(they make nest in tree) seen fist size holes cut in full cut kiln dried Oak lumber...the kind of wood cannon balls bounced off on USS Constitution. I have season runs on mice here...I trap them or the cats do....had a run on them about 3 weeks ago...intelligence reports revealed apparently they were aware of CV-19 and making plans to divide my gear up when it took me out. Enjoy that Spring weather Gman...you deserve a big shot of  it!...Umbrella...boots...off for a walk...Peace ya'll


----------



## zigggy (Apr 3, 2020)

morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (Apr 3, 2020)

the only good rat is a dead rat ,,,both kinds


----------



## thegloman (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks HP but I think we are gonna get some rain later too.
DANG the bad luck!
Mornin zig!
Hey I got a question........
How much microwave radiation can a seed take and still be good?


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- Ugh !- Rain Cleared so far !-- Can't trust the news  -- Fake weather !-- Rats ?--  Those electronic pest repellents do work !-- Before I got here the rats had munched on some sprouts -- Just mowed the box -- Nephew plugged one those repellents and they haven't touch veg since - So got another and put it and rat poison !- The smell of dead rats in bloom starting to fade  now - Needs to get some more decarbed for medicine - Oven don't work got to get it done elsewhere -- I don't like having to ask for help then having to wait until someone gets around to it !- I feel better with the house sold - Still not where I want to be but I can make it a little longer !-- Still having an internal conflict - To clone or not to clone?-- That is the question !
Other Keef say "F" it lets make many as we can and put theyass outside somewhere ?- He get a little extreme ?

Hey Zig !-- We talking 4 legged rats - Not the kind that send U t o jail !- Bastids !- Other Keef say that's what Rat poison be for !- Don't listen to him he totally uncivilized !-- Kill'm is not always the best solution !
I'm still missing a pipe !- Got another one - It's full !- Working on a gentle glow here !


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 3, 2020)

No rain predicted here in N.O. until middle of next week. All of the water coming down the river is forcing the Corp of Engineers to open the spillway.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

N.O. -- New Orleans ?- -Steve I didn't know U was in The Big Easy area !-- Spillway crawfish-- I have eaten a few !-

Fema ordered 100,000 body bags ?- I would like for that to be fake news -- I don't want it to be real !


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 3, 2020)

yep. All the crawfish from the spillway will be washed into the lake today!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 3, 2020)

G'morning ofc!  We have a rat poison here called "One Bite".  Some kind of desiccant. They take a nibble and develop a powerful thirst.  Sometimes they make it to the water, usually they don't.  Best I have found. My lungs are telling me today is a good day to make some edibles.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 3, 2020)

Good morning OFC, hope all are well.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Nov was upset about no fresh milk or eggs ? -- Powdered eggs and irradiated milk - milk can stay on the shelf until it is opened -- I get it in quart boxes -- Powdered eggs do scrambled eggs just fine - It can also be used in recipes that call for egg !- 

Steve - I'm one those Katrina refugees in Texas - Lived in Hammond and worked in Kenner for over a decade -- Sold out and came back to Texas after the storm !-- Stay safe and healthy over there -- **** gonna get bad !


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Keef said:


> Nov was upset about no fresh milk or eggs ? -- Powdered eggs and irradiated milk - milk can stay on the shelf until it is opened -- I get it in quart boxes -- Powdered eggs do scrambled eggs just fine - It can also be used in recipes that call for egg !-
> 
> Steve - I'm one those Katrina refugees in Texas - Lived in Hammond and worked in Kenner for over a decade -- Sold out and came back to Texas after the storm !-- Stay safe and healthy over there -- **** gonna get bad !


We’re doing the best we can. Be Safe, Everyone be safe!


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

34 spot cloner is mocking me !-- Don't build none of these y'all !-- It's too late for Dax but save yourself !-- For the water in the boxes to stay cool there has to be about 12 gallons in my boxes - So I use those big 35 gallon black totes with yellow/orange lids -- Got a 4 inch square checkerboard pattern on the lid -- Got 7 rows of 5 or 5 rows of 7 -- depends on what day U ask me !-- Anyway -- 35 squares on that lid !-- I'm high!- Got a 2 inch hole saw and how many them squares U think I drilled ?-- U building several and might as well make them all alike ? - U can see how things got totally out of control ?-- I mean U got all them grow holes ?-- So at the Bat Cave we got to regroup !- Build a more sensible system -- I started in manufacturing / fabrication -- The weed should flow thru the system -- Clones go in one end --bud come out the other !-- I don't know the room size I'll be working with but I pretty much got it figured out as far as function !-- I got this thing about 'The Process" whether it be growing weed or making liqour -- I don't even drink anymore but the making of good liqour is a good feeling !- I like feeling good !-
 Other Keef  -- Every dam thing we good at is against the dam law !- U made some bad decisions Cuz !-- Back at U buddy !


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

I ain't right U know ? - I'm weak when it comes to temptation !-- I don't need that box !-- The lights hanging There's space for it !- What would Keef do ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Proportion ?- See how big Veg is in the first set of pics ?-- This is bloom with only room for 2 boxes - 6 plants each max !


 - Can U  see where I got a proportion problem ?-- Bat Cave gonna have 8 in bloom - 4 sets of 2 boxes - each group of 2 seperated by 2 weeks !-- Really only see the one box in the pic !


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 3, 2020)

good morning everyone hope every one is surviving this lock down...got up early today to beat the crowds trying to get some meat at the grocery store to no avail...I cant believe this vs all that was left on the shelves was high dollar steaks...and soy burgers over priced to hell...guess its PBS and jelly sandwiches   this is crazy


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm high - high --making another cup of coffee and got no plans - long as that box stay out my mind ?-- U know long time ago I had a concern about posting here cause  I'm in a prohibition state !-- Now ?-- Can U see me in court with them trying to use my post against me as evidence ?-- Good times !--- That would get so funny before it was over !

Hey Meet !--Hope it gets better for U !- Hang in there !


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 3, 2020)

It's ridiculous what is disappearing off of the shelves. The other day you could get meat and bread but all of the butter was gone


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 3, 2020)

it's crazy shelves were empty of everything


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Is swamp water aeropoonics even a real thing ?-- One more word Other Keef and I gonna kick your .....


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Slept very late. Getting used to it. Need soil.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Whispering sounds as the people gathered round - It came from the Black Bayou !

Stay off the track to Hattie's Shack --in back of the Black Bayou !

That means -- Stay dahell out da mudhole too !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 3, 2020)

Umbra,  you are not alone, I need some soil too.  Wonder if the hardware store is open?


----------



## thegloman (Apr 3, 2020)

Stores are pretty much back to normal here.
1st couple weeks were pure panic but most are dealing with it now with some sense.


----------



## novitius (Apr 3, 2020)

Keef said:


> Nov was upset about no fresh milk or eggs ? -- Powdered eggs and irradiated milk - milk can stay on the shelf until it is opened -- I get it in quart boxes -- Powdered eggs do scrambled eggs just fine - It can also be used in recipes that call for egg !-
> 
> 
> Steve - I'm one those Katrina refugees in Texas - Lived in Hammond and worked in Kenner for over a decade -- Sold out and came back to Texas after the storm !-- Stay safe and healthy over there -- **** gonna get bad !



Powdered milk doesn't hold the fat babies need. I'm not sure about the egg. Doc said if we had to I could work in some butter but guess what's over $4 a pound and hard to come by?


----------



## novitius (Apr 3, 2020)

Morning OFC! By total decree of the wife I am to order a SF 4K with part of our stimulus check. Somebody's seeing the light!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I hope everyone is staying safe.  

I read where the Frito Lay plant in Modesto CA  is closed for cleaning due to possible  employee exposure to COVID 19.  I think plant closures like this will continue until this pandemic is under control.  Now people will probably stockpile Cheetos and Doritos after hearing this.. sigh

Take care everyone.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 3, 2020)

novitius said:


> Morning OFC! By total decree of the wife I am to order a SF 4K with part of our stimulus check. Somebody's seeing the light!


Love mine


----------



## novitius (Apr 3, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Love mine


I read through your journal again last night. I'm thinking of how to make it work in the 5x5 but I might just drop down to a 4*4 and veg in the big one.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 3, 2020)

HBO is giving away 500 hours of free service ,,,sit home,,,, smoke em if you got em,,,,watch HBO


----------



## novitius (Apr 3, 2020)

zigggy said:


> HBO is giving away 500 hours of free service ,,,sit home,,,, smoke em if you got em,,,,watch HBO


Woot!! GoT binge here we come!


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Nov - I wasn't suggesting powdered milk -- Irradiated milk -- It's real milk 1%- 2% and such - It is packaged in cardboard containers - then exposed to radiation to kill anything in it - It can stay on the shelf and only need to be refrigerated after opening !- I use it - It is regular real milk - nothing added just like cold fresh milk !- It can be shipped to U !-- Lots of places use dehydrated egg powder !- Ate lots of rehydrated scrambled eggs in the army - You've probably ate them and didn't know !

Zig my TV is in storage - My phone is my TV and radio -- I don't talk on it anyway - U want a reponse from me best send me a text or e-mail - I don't even check my messages !
I can handle this a little longer !- Crackheads and such been scarce lately !- I'd like to go see places for the Bat Cave  right now but the weed is growing -- I want out of here but I can  wait a while and do it safely !-- I was in a hurry to catch the outside grow season - there'll be next year and I'll be ready - I'm hustle me up some legendary sativa seed
and have clones ready for spring !-- I got such a long grow season - Not gonna freeze - They can run up until mid November !  Right during deer hunting season too --  dam !-- Night Vision and go at night ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 3, 2020)

Keef said:


> Nov - I wasn't suggesting powdered milk -- Irradiated milk -- It's real milk 1%- 2% and such - It is packaged in cardboard containers - then exposed to radiation to kill anything in it - It can stay on the shelf and only need to be refrigerated after opening !- I use it - It is regular real milk - nothing added just like cold fresh milk !- It can be shipped to U !-- Lots of places use dehydrated egg powder !- Ate lots of rehydrated scrambled eggs in the army - You've probably ate them and didn't know !


I've for sure had the eggs, in a few different places. I misunderstood about the milk. I hadn't even thought of the food bank milk. That's what I call it lol.  Ill grab a couple each time I'm out for a few trips. That's a really good idea, thank you Keef.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

That's the milk !-


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Love mine


Do the SF4000 lights put out a lot of heat and should you have a larger grow room for a light that powerful?


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

They also got bacon in a can - probably irradiated in a box too ? -- I'm going back up in the thicket - UPS and Amazon Prime be thy name -- I order U bring me my **** !-- We good !

I'm roughing it today - Nice buzz- Watching Santana and SRV in concert on my phone in the a.c.-- Life is hard !- Where my lighter ?- Need to Practice for 420 so the cable guy don't make me look bad ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm giving my lungs a break but not liking it much.  Broke down and took Harley to the Vet. He ain't happy,  they stuck a thermometer in his butt


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2020)

Cats...good morning ofc, they’re saying maybe 70* by tomorrow but rain again on the weekend...
Got my sunset sherbert seeds in the mail this am so that’ll be my outdoor grow this summer...
Cheers y’all and have a great uncorona day!! Unless your just drinking the beer...


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 3, 2020)

Afternoon All..Hope Harley was just in for a check up...CBS Access was giving out a free month as well.They have most anything ya want in a can  for survival food...somethings have a short shelf life..1 to 1.5 years...freeze dried goes up to 25 years depending on storage conditions....there is no powdered cows milk hardly but plenty powdered goat milk..  Bonnet Carre opening is a first its ever been open 3 years in a row..we are supposed to crest at 57 feet soon...spillway was built late 20's early 30's so it is close to another 100 year event. Fire it up Keef...we got an example to set...I do not want the cable guy showing me up either !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2020)

@Steve1 i use the sf-1000 in a small, less than 2x2 grow box...they don’t put out a lot of heat or at least compared to other types of lights...I’d jump on a bigger one if I needed one but both of my spaces are well lit now...


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

What we need is some old school military C- rations - Case about big as a case of canned veggies -- entree candy /cookies -/ crackers - pack of 5 cigarettes ( most likely Camels or Lucky Strikes ) a book of matches and toilet paper !-- case had 12 meals and a few can openers - My old P-38 can opener still on my key chain ! -- Everyone ended up with thier own can opener eventually -- They bring us those big ice chest slung under a helicopter full of PBR -- 
For the children -Pabst Blue Ribbon beer--  in a can with no flip top or ring pull !- Soldiers will find a way to open them that is a given !-- Sometimes they even dropped in hot food same way - slug under a Huey !-- --


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

It's a strange thing to see the water flowing backwards at the Spillway -- Usually flows out the Ponchatrain into the river -- I still want me a dam house boat on the Ponchartrain - Maybe up Pearl river way or is that Lake Maraipaus - same thing anyway !--  Go drop a tickle chain and net off the boat and get high awhile !- Then comes the dam pull in - Dump the net on the sorting table -- Drop the net back in and take back off -- Sort the shrimp - try not to get got by a crab - Throw all the by catch back - Except that big fat flounder over there ?-- Bout the time U get thru sorting --  time to pull the net back in !-- Shrimp hide in the mud during the day and move into the water column at night- U pull a net with a chain under it during the day -- the shrimp come up out the mud and get caught by the moving net !
Nick do that ship shrimping- this just bayou shrimping !
Then at night U use wing nets to catch them in the water column !- Empty the net - Sort --repeat !


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2020)

LOL, in NJ, PBR was Pabst's. Here in Cali, professional bull riders. Different world, different meaning.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

N.O. probably the only place in the world U see a debutante in a formal evening  gown-- wearing a pair of shrimp boots !


----------



## novitius (Apr 3, 2020)

There's that non dairy powdered milk and condensed. I thought that's what keef was talking about. I don't think I was awake fully yet really. Our panty is stocked for a month or two on gp.  I'm not a prepper but I've seen hard times. I guess I do prepare for those. I think in the years to come some may consider me more prepper than not.


----------



## novitius (Apr 3, 2020)

Look for MRE keef


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

2nd enlistment MREs were out-- I know them well - Got a dam chemical heater too - Hot food - no fire !-- but they cut out the cigarettes and that ain't right !-- beats dahell outta green eggs and ham -- out a can ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 3, 2020)

White shrimping boots no less...seen  school yards in Venice LA at recess and every kid out there had those white rubber boots on. I was given all most a pick up bed of MRE's once...company I used to work for had a solid waste division and I did sales, house counts QC work...one account was for the LA National Guard...they had a Engineering Battalion close by...every Summer they did the 2 weeks in the field down by Hydro Electric Station on Guvment property...they were dirt movers and practice  building levee's ,canals and ponds. I visited one day for PR and was talking to Top that ran the kitchen...asked about a few MRE's...got cases...they had propane grills and were eating from a local grocery mostly lol. I liked those pound cakes! I used the meals  camping and shared a few with others.


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2020)

I have green boots. My chemical boots. My work boots are leather. Waterproof, chemical resistant, steel tip, ESD compliant. But if I'm getting in the bad chemicals, I wear the green boots.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Gotta quit watching the news -- It just piss me off !-- I'm not watching anymore WH briefings -- Can't take anymore my ignorance tank is full !-- I refuse to listen to the arragant bastid' s voice !-- He need to quit !- They used to joke that everything he touches dies - Ain't so funny no more ! - Country be dying !
Did I miss 420 ?- I have to catch next time zone ?--


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

RE -- That Sunset Sherbert U got is it the one with a grape dad or straight up SS ?-- The one with the grape dad want to be a big plant !-- Plenty potent too !--


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 3, 2020)

Made it home, now I have 6 sack of dirt, 3cubic ft. of peat moss and 4 sacks of perlite.  Harley survived the vet. but he didn't like her much.  She cleaned his ears and took all that excess Shih-Tzu hair out of 'em.  Gave him some pills and said he'll be fine.  Got me a new screen door too.  Now mebbe I kin keep the bugs outta the living room.


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2020)

Keef said:


> RE -- That Sunset Sherbert U got is it the one with a grape dad or straight up SS ?-- The one with the grape dad want to be a big plant !-- Plenty potent too !--


straight up SS. Paul's work not mine.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Nick - He ain't gonna forget what U let them do to him !-- In his mind U owe him !-- He gonna hold a grudge !- I saw my 2 little girl Shih-Tzu pups for a minute today -- One want to stay with me the other ignored me !


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Umbra -- I Had to take about 8 inches off the one I got from U a week before bloom - gave it a flat top it was already a bush -- It would be a monster if given half a chance --


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Must be someway out of here cried the joker to the thief ---
John Mayer fits Dead and Company like a glove ! -- ax man extraordinaire!


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

The nutria problem in La. amuses me -- they dig in the dikes and levies and do lots of damage -- not that different from the feral pig problem here !- They tried to develop a market for nutria meat with all sorts or recipes and stuff--I think they finally just gave up ?--
 U put a $5 bounty on each nutria tail brought in -- Them coonasses would wipe the nutria out in a week !-Same with the hogs --- I'd hunt some hogs for that !-- U can have the tail !-- Can I keep the rest ?--
Keef's Wine --Weed and BBQ ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Movie - Eddie and the Cruisers - bar room scene -- 12 ball blues !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2020)

Paul says Sunshine Sherbet is GSCxPink Panties...
@umbra I lived in California my whole life and I’ve only known pbr to be that beer I don’t care for...been to a lot of rodeos too and I just always though of the bull riders as young punks who had more nerve than brains...lol


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Here hold this a second !--
Hey Nineteen don't know who Aretha is ?-- She da woman sing that juke box song in that John Travolta movie Michael--
Chain - Chain - Chain -- Chain of fools !-

Good weed !

Edit -- Do it again -Dirty Work - Deacon Blues -- Josie--Reeling in the years --
 Got lost in Aja!


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Keef said:


> It's a strange thing to see the water flowing backwards at the Spillway -- Usually flows out the Ponchatrain into the river -- I still want me a dam house boat on the Ponchartrain - Maybe up Pearl river way or is that Lake Maraipaus - same thing anyway !--  Go drop a tickle chain and net off the boat and get high awhile !- Then comes the dam pull in - Dump the net on the sorting table -- Drop the net back in and take back off -- Sort the shrimp - try not to get got by a crab - Throw all the by catch back - Except that big fat flounder over there ?-- Bout the time U get thru sorting --  time to pull the net back in !-- Shrimp hide in the mud during the day and move into the water column at night- U pull a net with a chain under it during the day -- the shrimp come up out the mud and get caught by the moving net !
> Nick do that ship shrimping- this just bayou shrimping !
> Then at night U use wing nets to catch them in the water column !- Empty the net - Sort --repeat !


I love it when we go trawling. Best part is like you said, the picking box. Watch out for the catfish!


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Keef said:


> The nutria problem in La. amuses me -- they dig in the dikes and levies and do lots of damage -- not that different from the feral pig problem here !- They tried to develop a market for nutria meat with all sorts or recipes and stuff--I think they finally just gave up ?--
> U put a $5 bounty on each nutria tail brought in -- Them coonasses would wipe the nutria out in a week !-Same with the hogs --- I'd hunt some hogs for that !-- U can have the tail !-- Can I keep the rest ?--
> Keef's Wine --Weed and BBQ ?


Keep, still have a bounty on nutrias. $6 each


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Paul says Sunshine Sherbet is GSCxPink Panties...
> @umbra I lived in California my whole life and I’ve only known pbr to be that beer I don’t care for...been to a lot of rodeos too and I just always though of the bull riders as young punks who had more nerve than brains...lol


If you google PBR, 1st thing that pops up is Professional Bull Riders


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2020)

I knew what pbr was before google was hatched...first beer I ever tasted was something just about as local and as bad...though neither is local any longer...Olympia...Aka Oly...it was probably warm when I tried it so I went for some time not liking beer at all...


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Steve -I did not know that about nutria - Been gone since after Katrina
Dam catfish  Will spur U will them fins !- I miss the swamp  - Spent a decade living at the beach -- I feel better over here in East Texas -It's not the bayou but it works-- I-10 right down there a ways and I can be in The Red Stick shortly !--  I might be 75 miles from where I grew up ?-- Familiar terrain-- I missed trees at the beach !-- Over here I can step back into the brush and disappear - Ain't no hiding at the beach ! -- Hard ashell to grow weed on Padre Island too !- Poison water !- So U got to RO it !-- Swamp water work just fine !-- I would tell U my PH but I lost my pen a couple months ago -- Got some PPMs in it too -- I think ?-- All's I know is if it ain't broke  -- don't fix it !- I ain't fixing **** !
I'm betting river water will work well too !--Something is working just fine and I think I know what it is !-- I got a new nute water formula - I think it would be safe to call it "Organic" ?--
 formula ?-( insert evil laugh here !)


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I knew what pbr was before google was hatched...first beer I ever tasted was something just about as local and as bad...though neither is local any longer...Olympia...Aka Oly...it was probably warm when I tried it so I went for some time not liking beer at all...


Anti bicentennial tour, did a tour of the Oly brewery. Of course, the interesting thing is, it's not in Olympia, it's in Tumwater.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 3, 2020)

Don't do Oly, don't do Pabst either.  I roll with Yuengling and Dos equis myself but I haven't had a beer for over a year


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 3, 2020)

What do you do when you find a tray full of weed in the oven from who knows when or even what it was?  Why fire some of it up of course and test it.  I'm guessing it was this stuff I grew out called sugarface that came as a freebie a while back.  Didn't make the cut but it is a good daytimer


----------



## novitius (Apr 3, 2020)

You can get PBR here. And yuengling, I liked their bldg & tan. PBR cost you$1 fit 12oz $1.50 for 16 at the bar. Yuenglings are more. I always preferred Stone ales, arrogant bastards. And whiskey.... Mostly whiskey. PBR if we was broke!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 3, 2020)

I used to like OLY when I was about  age 18 to 20.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

They only brought us PBR and Olympia I was young and stupid -- I would drink anything !- Usually started with a Double shot of whiskey and a Pepsi chaser - OK coke then !
2 of them I be good to go --It was a good start -- Sometimes  I woke up with whiskey bumps !--How did I survive da **** ?-- No drinking and no poppy juice for me any more !- Too old to die young !-- Plus sometimes when I used to drink -- Other Keef get myass whooped sometimes with his big mouth and all !- Bastid !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 3, 2020)

When I turned 21 I started drinking Dos Equis.  lol

I remember drinking Hamms beer before I was 21 as well.  ha ha ha


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 3, 2020)

I could not stomach PBR even back then.


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2020)

When I went to Oly brewery in 76, they were just bought by Hamms.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

During the summer when I was in school I would be slinging bales of hay all day then go get a case of those little cans of  Schlitz malt liqour !-- Make me eat **** and howl at the moon !- I didn't have no sense at all  ! - It wasn't Sangria but I had my own punch recipe -A fifth of Bacardi - 2 liter bottle of 7 up and a small jar of cherries and the juice !--Dry county - and under age --most couldn't get beer -- much less hard liqour - I could !-- I would light U up !-- I admit things got outta control sometimes but it wasn't always my fault - everytime !



-


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2020)

Yuengling was a local beer in SE PA. Can't get it out here.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 3, 2020)

When I grew up the drinking age was 18 but carryouts and bars took it as more of a suggestion.  I was drinking before I could drive and it was usually "horse quarts" of Strohs cause they was only 79 cents


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 3, 2020)

We carried Yuengling in the cooler on my boat whenever I took her out.  That and a jug of shine and you would be good to go


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2020)

don’t use that oven much huh!!! Smoke it up...


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Jesus ran my county !-- couldn't even buy beer !-- except across the county line !-- I knew the way and who to talk to !-- She knew I was that fire department guy dove in them lakes/rivers  and brought the bodies back  --She liked me I could do no wrong !-- What U want today U little cuty ?--Come give momma a hug !

Smoked my 1st joint in military police school -- and I liked it !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 4, 2020)

Smoked my first joint in the basement of the state secretary of schools activities house.  He had the mayor (my pop) and the school superintendent over discussing something and I was down in the basement gettin introduced to weed by his son.  I went into the service and he went to prison, for growing weed.  Daddy couldn't get him outta that one.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 4, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Do the SF4000 lights put out a lot of heat and should you have a larger grow room for a light that powerful?


Not very much heat at all. Excellent coverage for a 4x4. Pretty good in a 5x5


----------



## Lesso (Apr 4, 2020)

novitius said:


> I read through your journal again last night. I'm thinking of how to make it work in the 5x5 but I might just drop down to a 4*4 and veg in the big one.


That light will rock a 4x4


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- 4am in the mudhole with light rain -- Government say I gotta stay home and get high !-- Good to see that me and the government see eye to eye on something !-- I was gonna do that anyway !-- It's dark !
Pipe is full - cup of coffee empty ?- need more !-- OK then I guess I do this day ?-- At my signal -- Open the Chute ! -- No!- No bucking today !-- I feel more like a rocking chair cowboy today !-- Moved Black Berry Banana with a BOG dad into a little good soil I had left -- I got cuts -- I'm not saying It's going outside after it adjust - but it is !-- That's 9 dirt plants -- Ashes to ashes -- dirt to dirt !-- There's 2 stumps regegging too !- Bound for dirt and outside 
 I'm have the urge to shake this fall !- I feel it building !- There's a big glass table in the shop mock me everytime I go in there !-  It needs dry ice hash shook out on It !-- I know these things !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 4, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Beer Drinkers and Hell raisers...seen a few...add Falstaff...Jax ... Schlitz...Dixie on that list of regional beer. Stay at home and get high....sounds good to me...soon as I get back...off to LA again...nice town called Slaughter..guy with a chain saw shop...wants modem installed in shower room???...wait...that was a movie out in TX somewhere. In reality it is another case of college age person had to move home with Grandma...she was standing on her feet well...had a job...got laid off...then home schooling...poor internet resulted in a zero on a test when it dropped the connection.Allowing make up today so off I go, to get them some 50mb speed...they had a 1mb system...just not going to stream video at that rate.  My  Dermatologist Oncologist is on a vent...just had a check up with him last of February...not sure if he was called in for ER duty or came in contact at his practice..another hero with their life in danger. Stay safe amigo's


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

What up HP !- I guess we the early Krewe ?-- Ex sister in law is sick and waiting on results last I heard !-

Trying to work something out in my mind !-- Let me ramble a minute ?
U see that pic of my veg yesterday ?-- U notice plants get bigger as they go thru that line of aero boxes ?-- Fresh cuts start in the cloner box on left -- They got roots they can move to the 2nd box --a nursery box -- I take probably 2-3 times the number of cuts I'll need !- I have no problem throwing out cuts that don't keep up --Coming out that second  box is where I will change them from these 2 inch aero baskets and collars and into 4 inch baskets filled with baked clay balls with a neoprene collar that they'll stay in until harvest - They'll settle in for awhile and move to a final veg box --
Looks like the magic number per box is 4 plants -- I give them a final  flat top hair cut and a about a week later it is time for bloom -- Gonna use a net on each bloom  box at the bat cave - Time comes the box lid with It's plants are taken to a prepared Bloom box - Bloom gonna be 4 - 2 box groups each  about 2 weeks behind the other -- So veg need to have 8 plants or 2 boxes bloom ready every 2 weeks -- Other end of bloom be the trim / processing / dry room -- The weed must flow !
Make any sense to anyone but me ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Up at Cody's Camp I spent my days with flat car riders and cross tie walkers 

Well CCR it is then ?--


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 4, 2020)

Sounds like a plan Keef...alcohol sales up 443% too...looks like that still will be a hit as well!


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 4, 2020)

Good AM OFC.

No kids today, no son working in the basement.  I sent him home with some cooking herbs yesterday. He didnt expect to get some some baking herb.

We spent yesterday sewing masks.  The granddaughter found out that she loves to sew and is good at it.  I made a jig to knock them out.  We had a talk about economics, sweat shops, child labor laws, and that Gramps is family and is exempt.

I got in the Golden Dragon tincture last night.  And some Baroque music.  Then jazz.  Unfortunately, the snacks, too.
I used to play classical guitar.  It warped my musical tastes.

Have a good Saturday, stay well.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 4, 2020)

Dax that's far from warped. Thinking of Segovia... that would be beautiful music to trim to!

Got up early and went to visit the girls before lights out. Took down a Church and the last untested pheno of umbra's triple grape. It took longest to finish of the 4, and foxtailed. I'm keeping the other 3. I usually aim for 1 pheno per strain, 2 max. But I ended up with 3 DEFINITE keepers: a chubby agreeable fast one (Cabbage cut) that is now cured and smells delicious, with a complex sweet woodsy exhale, the insanely purple one , and the one I've designated Sister Grape Cut that is the highest yielding and smells strongest. 

My den smells like feety armpit pot stank and fresh coffee. Dog is snoring in the closet. The robins are singing outside. It's a grey day but the rain has passed and it should be dry enough to go outside and prune my hybrid tea roses and try to move the climbing rose that deserves a better home than it has had for the last 8 years. 

More seeds came in the mail today. Never ordered from this breeder before but they don't mess around; this is a LOT of seeds. Also this type of pepper is awesome to roast. I save the ones that don't curl up and stuff them with ricotta mixed as for lasagne.  Or sausage and rice. They have lots of flavor and depending of sunshine and altitude can get a little mild heat to them, but nothing serious.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 4, 2020)

good morning OFC,,,i have a ???,,,I ran into this friend of a friend who grows indoors ,,,he uses dirt in 10 gallon containers ,,,he has some high end LEDS ,,,,guy tried to tell me he gets 3 to 4 lbs ,,,of dried curd bud out of each plant ,,,,I did not think it was possible and told him so,,,,,he called me an a hole and said I did not know what I was talking about ,,he has a grow going on now that should be ready in a month ,,,i bet him 100$ that he was wrong ,,,so my ???? is it possible to get that much from one plant grown indoors and if it is possible can i borrow 100$,,,lol ,,,zigggy


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 4, 2020)

zigggy said:


> good morning OFC,,,i have a ???,,,I ran into this friend of a friend who grows indoors ,,,he uses dirt in 10 gallon containers ,,,he has some high end LEDS ,,,,guy tried to tell me he gets 3 to 4 lbs ,,,of dried curd bud out of each plant ,,,,I did not think it was possible and told him so,,,,,he called me an a hole and said I did not know what I was talking about ,,he has a grow going on now that should be ready in a month ,,,i bet him 100$ that he was wrong ,,,so my ???? is it possible to get that much from one plant grown indoors and if it is possible can i borrow 100$,,,lol ,,,zigggy


He sounds like he needs to have his scale calibrated lol.

I've seen it *almost* done, but by a crazy  (Good crazy!) dude who had 10 foot plants in a garage with bare 1000w HPS just hanging amongst them. And he was a retired nurseryman. His peonies and purple garlic were more impressive than his pot! And even he wasn't taking more than a pound a plant!

Possible? Yes. Probable? Pffffffft.... NO.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

I think U good Zig !- If it can be done I'd like to see how !- I would have taken the bet too !- Wet weight maybe ?
After Katrina alcohol sales spiked too !-- I'm working on it- Just need to get to the Bat Cave !--


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Ziggy, it is unlikely he will get a couple lbs dry. He may weigh it before drying, lol, which is just stupid. Per light is different also. Large light can handle several plants depending on size. I grow in 7 gal bags with the best equipment and best I do with a single plant is 6 oz typically.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

My goal right now is 500 grams per square yard of grow space - whether that be 2 plants or 4 !- If I can get that quicker with 4 plants instead of one long vegged SCROG --I'm down !


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Ax women !-- Orianthi - Heaven in this H*ll --- Samantha Fish Band -- Bi*ch on the Run--- We gonna do womens who rock today !


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)

I have posted pix of Heath Robinson's grows before. He gets multiple lbs from a single plant. His veg takes 4 or 5 months. He likes bare 1000w bulbs hanging vertically.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

I don't need to do that !-- I want bloom rotating -- I like the way Umbra turn that garage over 5 times a year - That is just way too much trimming at one time for me !-- That's the reason I like a 4 part bloom rotation - Take 25 % of bloom at one harvest every 2 weeks or so and replace the plants - and do it again -- Breaks the same space down from getting scissor slammed 5 times a year - To a more reasonable amount on a regular basis !- veg is for veg - bloom is for bloom - No doing it all in one place - space available in bloom gets filled from veg after harvest --


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 4, 2020)

Good morning ofc...that’s some big weed there umbra!!!Looks like more rain on the way...70* maybe next week but not now...they keep on change’n the story...


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)

I've seen Segovia perform several times. I studied classical guitar as well Dax. Segovia was playing in Philly. I had a ticket. It was on a Sunday afternoon. I did a road trip to western PA for the annual Sisters of the Keg party. Maybe 150 miles away. It snowed Saturday night in Johnstown and had to dig out the car. My 2 buddies had to be found. They went off with different women and didn't know where their dorms were, or even the women's' names. Found everyone, hit the road. Get to Philly and Segovia had started to play. I was not allowed in as it might disturb Segovia while he was playing.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Morning RE !
I could do that weight outside with Umbra's B.B.-x- BPU - Drag a 6 footer outside mid April - run it to the end of October !- But I'm prejudiced-- Outside weed for hash -- Inside weed for Smoking weed !-- So how I get the mostest of the bestest the quickest is what I wanna know ?-- Working on finding out !


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)

rdwc, lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Whatever they can do with RDWC --I can do spraying my way !-- I'm just not up to speed yet !-I am not proud -- if I can't match them -  I would switch to RDWC  in a minute !


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

When the roots reach the water--  they doing the dwc--


 while the top part of the roots get sprayed !


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)

You are already close to rdwc


----------



## novitius (Apr 4, 2020)

umbra said:


> I have posted pix of Heath Robinson's grows before. He gets multiple lbs from a single plant. His veg takes 4 or 5 months. He likes bare 1000w bulbs hanging vertically.View attachment 260292
> View attachment 260293
> View attachment 260294
> View attachment 260295


Holy sheep.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Swamp water aeroponics -- There's only a little splash of Botanacare pro grow and a little splash of EM1 in there !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Zigggy:  your friend of a friend could be a former MP poster here called "Kid Cannabis" who claimed he could grow 10 to 15 pound  buds. 

Any one for Beethoven?  This teenager is pretty good.



Have an awesome Saturday MP!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 4, 2020)

Care packages going out today! 12 for the plow guy, 6 for a friend who is home from work losing his mind, and some gummies n plant food .



The white spots on lower leaves are Silica Blast residue, not bug damage lol


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 4, 2020)

Ziggy, you might better start saving money.   My last nurse Larry did 22 oz. inside.  I  am guessing close to 4 lbs from the 6 gg#4 I just harvested


----------



## novitius (Apr 4, 2020)

Nick and Lesso seem to pull down some crops! Briefing through Lessos journal, I think showed 3 plants at 33zips plus some grams


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Nick ain't no novice !-- Bigass SCROG  !
But pounds off a single plant indoors would be tricky ?-- If he could do that he wouldn't be talking ! -- I would still take the bet !


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

U a sweetheart Stinky !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 4, 2020)

My big plants seem to always start out as mothers.  After they have been trimmed and abused for a while they branch like crazy and produce like mad.  I grow in 11 gallon containers in soil.  Like Umbra my normal plants from clone usually produce around 6-8 oz. per plant but up until now they usually veg for about 60 days.  I am changing the way I grow as time goes on and I am hoping to get a harvest every month or so in the future.  Took me aound 16 hours of trimming to get the last 6 down and my arthritic hands can't handle that much work.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 4, 2020)

My rdwc is doing pretty good too but they are leggy.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 4, 2020)

Nick I also totally end up with big branchy mothers to put in : ) there's a lot of tips to work with !


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)

the right genetics makes all the difference when it comes to yield. Great growers can bring the full genetic expression from a plant, but they can't make an inferior plant yield more than it genetically is capable of expressing.


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)

Of course there are tricks to growing big plants, lol.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 4, 2020)

umbra said:


> the right genetics makes all the difference when it comes to yield. Great growers can bring the full genetic expression from a plant, but they can't make an inferior plant yield more than it genetically is capable of expressing.


Truer words were never spoken.  No matter how much work you put into it crap yields crap.  And I put a lot of work into my plants.  I probably avg. 2o hours a week into my garden to get those yields/quality and if the seed ws crap so will be the results.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 4, 2020)

novitius said:


> Nick and Lesso seem to pull down some crops! Briefing through Lessos journal, I think showed 3 plants at 33zips plus some grams


I couldnt do it without maximizing my canopys sq footage. That and all the help ive gotten over the years. My first few were hardly a couple of ounces per plant.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 4, 2020)

Wow!  That's some big yields from indoor plants!
I thought I was doing good but I'm embarrassed now!    2oz is about the best I've done so far.
Good to know more is possible cuz I'm gonna be all over it.
Scrog net is ready to install next grow.
I found nanners on the.          Jock Horror X Black Jack so she came down today. No telling how much got loose!  Guess Ill find out soon enuff!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 4, 2020)

Afternoon everyone...another day winding down here...into the carrot/pineapple cake for the afternoon treat. Omega Man feel on the road today...not a lot of traffic out there.


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)

Took my rottie for a walk. Saw more horses, cows, goats, and sheep than people.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Took a nap woke up to rain in the mudhole - Nap wake and bake in progress !-- Too late for some these states to lock down with any effect !-- Many were screaming democratic hoax when they shoulda been locking down -- Be a lot of dying for that ignorance !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

I thought the presidents shameful  response to Katrina was a national disgrace the likes of which I would never see again in my life !-- political name got dat **** beat easy !-- States are on thier own and people are dying !-- What is the connection or commonality between these 2 shameful American tragedies ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

We need General Russel Honore back in the saddle !


----------



## rubrown (Apr 4, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Wow!  That's some big yields from indoor plants!
> I thought I was doing good but I'm embarrassed now!    2oz is about the best I've done so far.
> Good to know more is possible cuz I'm gonna be all over it.
> Scrog net is ready to install next grow.
> I found nanners on the.          Jock Horror X Black Jack so she came down today. No telling how much got loose!  Guess Ill find out soon enuff!


Agreed, I had a friend that owned a grow store. I would help trim, everything was in 5 gallon pots, they had access to the best of everything and used it on their plants with a 600 watt HPS. These plants were over 5 ft all of them every harvest. Not one, pulled an entire ounce, not one. So, you really have to have it on the ball to get anything substantial. Genetics does help, I always get at least one plant that is exceptional. GG#4 crosses from that irish expert guy are working well. Those Spanish indicas, golosa and 11 roses were super too. As far as nanners I just pull them off, when I see them, buds still develop well if that's done. Hermies are generally an indication of heat in my experience(and poor genes) while potency is decreased some there is still enough medicine in there to be useful


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

I can't do 5 feet !


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)

LOL. I know that plant.


----------



## rubrown (Apr 4, 2020)

Super! That's what I'm looking for, just the right amount of everything. Takes experience and experimentation, the joy of Horticulture.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

I think I posted it before ? - I'm almost out of dirt now !-Umbra - U should know that plant !- U bred it's momma --
That's Umbra's The White times Nepal Indica -- Then my Black Berry Snow Lotus boy Waldo started the Barry White music and his sweet talk and then there's the result !--

Edit -- She got no fancy name or such but while I been here she gave me the Mudhole Pink !-- (WI-x- BBSL )--x- (Snow Desiel -x- BBSL )


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 4, 2020)

Keef said:


> I thought the presidents shameful  response to Katrina was a national disgrace the likes of which I would never see again in my life !-- political name got dat **** beat easy !-- States are on thier own and people are dying !-- What is the connection or commonality between these 2 shameful American tragedies ?


Ego.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Well that works Stinky !- It wasn't the connection I had in mind but it is true !

Edit -- Let me say it in Braille so there's no Miss Understanding about the connection -- 
Katrina ?- COVID ?- Failures of Republican Presidents !

That plant up there turned a year old before the 1st of the year -- I still got it !-- I'm a cruel pot farmer - One day she'll have to face off in a side by side grow with her child The Mudhole Pink -- There can be only one !


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

I was thinking !- What would Jesus do ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)

make more so there was enough to go round


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

I don't see it but I think they might be kosher too ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 4, 2020)

Definitely not kosher lol. Nor halal. Nor Rastafarian acceptable. But... Jesus would turn water into Negra Modelo to wash them down right!


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

I perfer the original with hot sauce - tobassco works well !
Not vegetarian or vegan either !-- Poor people !


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Tell me a bucket of KFC is not an emotional support animal ?- - I beg to differ !-- It is to me !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 4, 2020)

If you want to get super sketchy,  the east asian pork rinds flavored with crustacean shellfish are pretty pimp. Make your munchies get jiggywiddit and have baby munchies.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

U a stone cold freak Stinky !-- Don't go changing !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 4, 2020)

Night sky gathering dusk over the regional hospital


Looking in from outside

The s4*tshow that defines my existence lol 

It's spring, the peepers are peepin, I've been burning trash in a barrel and running inside to stir gummies and beef stew, friends from the neighborhood have been wandering by to yell greetings from 15 feet away, this crisis had made me more thankful for the life I live than I ever imagined.  

It's a perfect spring evening in the foothills of the lovely Berkshires. I'm not letting it go to waste. 

Be well, old toots.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Still raining !
Gonna be an interesting new world after this ?-- Will there still be large crowds for concerts and sporting events or will the trauma make people avoid gathering ?-- How's dealers and buyers gonna hook up ?-- Will anyone care that weed is still against the law after this ?-- Pull me over - I'll start coughing and say I got it --  stay back ?-- The collective mind gonna he so screwed up ?---A case of national PTSD ?- Remember that time the world changed ?-- Ain't ever gonna be the same !- Maybe we can make it better ?-- Ole Keef gonna adapt and find a way to survive then thrive !- That's just what he does !


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)

Maybe political name will have a rally and they'll all die. Retribution on a biblical scale.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

The boot licking governors that held off on stay at home orders killed more than a rally would -- They think it is a blue state problem -- Wait for it !-- I thought he was supposed to be everyone's president but favoring red states with supplies while holding on to blue state request ?- I guess if U a Republican in a blue state U get screwed too ?-- -How wrong can U get ?- Are they not all Ameriicans ?
I see China has sent New York a 1,000 ventilators - Can't get them from The King of the Right Wing then U get them where U can !- Such a Disgusting Pig man !--


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 4, 2020)

Burnin1:
 Thank you for the Beethoven.  Astounding!!!

Check out Sor's music if you ever can.  He was God of guitar in his day in Europe.  I've worked on Segovias 20, but no can do.

Ill be stuck between smoke,  youtube classical musiciams, and Peking fried rice for the night, washing it down with Moscow Mules.  Better than the news dirges.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

I saw a werewolf with a Chinese menu in his hand -- 
Anyone ever read Anna Rice ?- Lasher and the like ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Money for the house is now in the account !-- Where dahell da Bat Cave ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Bout the only classical music I know is Ride of The Valkeries from Apocalypse Now -


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 4, 2020)

Don’t spend it all on seeds!!!
Shrimp tacos this evening...
Did you get to go check out that river house?


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)

I used to plays Fernando Sor's study in B minor. It has a right hand exercise I did.
It took me 6 months to learn this Giuliani opus 121. Still 1 of my favorite pieces.


----------



## novitius (Apr 4, 2020)

Keef said:


> I saw a werewolf with a Chinese menu in his hand --
> Anyone ever read Anna Rice ?- Lasher and the like ?


I read the camper vampire lestadt and another one by her. I like her style.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Looks good to me RE !- better fix me a couple too !-- No plans to buy seed !- Take me 2 years to sort out what I got !-- I got another batch of Umbra's  grape crosses to figure out plus a mess of other stuff -- Gonna need some stuff for the Dank Diner but no hurry !-- Mostly spend a down payment and buy 4-5 New lights for bloom -- Then start assembling the Geriatric Grow Unit -- Got plumbing to do  probably sheath the walls and ceiling with half inch foam board - 
Hang the lights and start my wheel rolling !- Get settled in and see if I have time to get some clones outside -- Then  turn my attention to grow trailer #1 !


----------



## novitius (Apr 4, 2020)

I've been listening to Bloch in b on and off for a week or so now
 I never learned to play guitar properly. I bought this game/program on a fire sale. Pretty soon I'm going to buy a guitar.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Oh I'm need a bigass pressure cooker and some copper line - lots of copper line !-- gotta build a thump keg -- a worm and worm box -- and get some CKNs to eat  the fermented corn so I can eat them - Waste not want not !

Been listening to classic Chuck Berry
Oh Maybelline - Johnny B. Goode !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 4, 2020)

On top of everything else... bow worms.  Okay since when do I have to fumigate my fiddle with abamectin?! Grrr


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)

you don't play enough


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 4, 2020)

umbra said:


> you don't play enough




Clearly .

Shush now. I cut them off. Brb going to bust out some Bach partitas and piss off my roommate who can sleep through literally EVERYTHING else.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 5, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Fine day taking off here...nice and quite for one thing..comfortable temps and no rain at the moment. Got the Black Betty out ..first time in a few weeks...it has mellowed on down to some stare at a knot hole in the wall weed...it has the gift that keeps giving. I tried to play guitar for years...massive love of all kinds of music...I cannot reproduce it though...can learn the notes ear or sheet...but I have a timing problem...brain wants to play every beat in the song??? ooh well...it is fun just listening . Informed last night a LA town about 50 miles from here...one that we shopped in when growing up...residents (mostly young folks) blocked off traffic on a street and had a CV-19 party...100 to 150 participants...town of 2000 maybe...local po-po was unable/no desire to break it up..Parish SO had to re-open road to traffic with pepper spray...no virus rules were being followed of course. Lack of discipline among the young is showing...they say it is an old person thing and they do not fear it. Off for resupply this morning...a new adventure everyday!


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

Morning OFC  !- Ugh !-- Which way is up ?-- It's dark !-- I need more coffee!-- Still wet in the mudhole !- I don't know if the rain is over or just taking a break ?-- I'm with HP - Couldn't carry a tune in a bucket -- I'm the one what listens !-- Love my music !-- Always got a radio or something playing -- Not so much country music or rap !--
Youth is wasted on the young !-- The kids - they grownass people but they still kids to me -- They bullet proof or think they are -- Not much chance I'm make it out the mudhole without catching it -- All I can hope is that this old body can take it then get back up !-- This getting back up thing is starting to  get old !-- I'm off to pack a pipe and make more coffee!- Don't get in my way !-- I can be blunt in the morning !
Contact the local realtor tommorrow see if we can make some arrangements to look at some places -- Back to the pipe - I'm not ready to start this day !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 5, 2020)

HP that is crazy,  one of the lead stories on the Daily Beast this morning is something similar in New Jersey,  cops got called Nazis when they tried to shoo everyone back to their houses. What is wrong with humans!? We are too dumb to survive as a species apparently!


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

World is beginning to go down the path in that movie Idiocracy I think was the name ?-


----------



## thegloman (Apr 5, 2020)

Good morning yall!


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

Get my cloning box and quit playing !- Clone box is a box with empty aero baskets and neoprene collars -scissors - Permanent marker and milk jug plastic to cut into ID tags
-- take the cut put it in a basket with collar - label it - ( stick the label between foam collar and basket ) put it in an empty hole in the cloner and do it again -- Looking for a better way to label -- light fades the Sharpe writing on the label !-- U gotta know who everybody is ?-- There's clones to 14 varieties plus Leroy and Jimi !-- I think Leroy still alive ?- need to check !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 5, 2020)

Young folks are bad!...The Lady who tipped me a $100 last week...she is a retired school teacher...her son had a college paper due next day... that was the emergency after he broke the modem...when I arrived he was going bass fishing!...had Mom working on his paper..she cautioned him about going so much and he had same reasoning...its only the old it hits.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi guys.


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Raining. My rottie had a hard time last night. She was yelping like someone stepped on her foot. I gave her some cbd drops and eventually gave her a small amount of rso. She is better, but I know her end is not too far off. I was glad I took her for a walk to her favorite spots yesterday.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2020)

Oh no, Umbra, I hope she rallies.  Maybe the walk and now rain makes arthritis worse?


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2020)

Maybe Rose. Luna ate all of her breakfast and is up and about without too much fuss. She's hanging outside in the front yard, keeping guard. 1 day at a time works for me.


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

Easter Sunday scissor hash ?-- I like it !-- Got a a batch of trim in the oven -- Gonna get holy high today !- Got a pretty good start already !-- Rats damaged the harvest about 2 weeks out -- got the base to 3 of them revegging and just took the rest for caps and refilled after getting rid of the rats !- put a dent in supply but it's just a hiccup !-- Gonna have plenty caps for awhile !- probably pretty good caps too !- lots of young bud in it !- plenty sticky already !


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

Jimi watching over the poor rat kill 



 revegging girls -- I'm sure all will be well !


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2020)

Easter is next sunday


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

I really need to brush up on my Jesus stuff or maybe pay more attention to the calender ?
Dirty for head Wednesday coming up ?- Don't be cleaning people's forehead for them ! - They be most unappreciative !- I was just being a good Samaritan!- Get all pissed off me ! That Ain't right !


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

Rose -- How U like the breeding technique ?--This is the best I can do right now about Purple Haze seed - They'll be 3 parts Purple Haze - One part Black Berry Snow Lotus -- The other 2 plants were just there !-


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 5, 2020)

Good morning stoners...looks kinda grey out there but at least it’s not raining yet...rained hard last night...today’s me bd, so I ain’t doin $hit...cheers


----------



## novitius (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy birthday 2RE!! I'm going to burn one for you. I hope your pup has a good day Umbra. One time I found a stray rot. She was a big German red type. Most precious dog I've ever met. I was dating a woman with kids at the time and that big girl fell straight in love with those kids. We almost didn't give her back! I've always wanted to replace her even though we only had her for a few days. 
 Rainy and 40. Got the sinuses running. Off to check on the girls in growth!


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 5, 2020)

Good morning all.

Grocery trip is done, we are almost set.  I'm digging around for bow rosin.  With all the extra hand washing, my nails are in bad shape, which means my guitar picks are in bad shape, too.  I cut my nails short.  The rosin provides a sticky grippiness that allows the finger tips to pluck strings rather than finger nails.  Dank sticky works in a pinch but muddies the tone.

 One of the things I was looking forward to most with smoking was getting back into music.  Now I have smoking supplies.  I should get rid of a guitar or two but can't ever do it.  One I bought from my first job.  I saved and saved to have enough for that guitar, and have had it for 50+ years.  Then, an electric classical for performing, and a high student level classical acoustic.  I get lost in complex discordant chords and layers of resolutions.

Back in early music days, seventh chords were considered out of Gods perfect order and the Devil's music.  Mess with that music and you would have a very painful torture and slow death.  One that only the most fanatical of the religious zealots of the era were capable of dreaming up.  I have always been drawn to music starting from Baroque.  Baroque, literally broken music.  If reincarnation is a thing, I know what keeps me stuck on repeats... The devil's music..  Hmm, It must be Sunday.  We can laugh at how backward the thinking was about music, but replace it with other beliefs and people are still people. 

I watched the news and polit shows.  I had better socially isolate.  Stay well.  Stay safe.


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday RE !- U old fart !-- Many more to U !

Edit -- My music started when Robert Johnson went down to the crossroads !
Before that - I'm ignorant !--


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2020)

RE happy birthday, smoking a bowl of peanut butter breath to you. Dax, trick I learned when your nails break or split, is to cut up a ping pong ball and super glue to your fingernail. They hold up well, are easy to shape, and you can do it fairly quickly without a bunch of fuss. As you know, there has been a debate since before Sor about whether to use your fingernail or the flesh tip of your finger to pluck the strings on a guitar. Sor was a flesh freak and believed you needed to feel the string to play it correctly. Segovia came along and said you needed the flesh tip of finger to feel the string, but your fingernail gave you attack, sustain, and volume. He used both, as I do.


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't use fingerpicks even for banjo


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Apr 5, 2020)

Good Mornin' OFC ... and Congratulations on completing another lap around ol' Sol, 2RE! Did I red that makes 70? Keep on keepin' on dood! and .... EAT CAKE!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 5, 2020)

When I finger pick I just use my finger tips and I keep the nails short as possible...years ago I used to bite them to keep’m short...now I just trim and sand them...I’m mostly a hybrid picker using a pic and other two fingers...never really mastered that Travis pickin thing...couldn’t get my thumb to autopilot...


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

Bake at 275 for an hour - pics cover the rest


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy B-day 2RE...I hope it is a special day !


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

News Lady say this next week  gonna be the hardest week of most peoples lives !-- I'll be lit up on caps - Let me know how it goes ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2020)

Binging Netflix and watching a movie where guy kidnaps victim using rohypnol and  once awake force feeds them live bees, then douses them in gasoline agitating the bees. The victim is stung to death from the inside. Sounds painful. Just wonder if you could really do that? Yo, calling Dr Keef? Could you do this?


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

Drop a tube down the esophagus to the stomach and if it will  fit thru that tube U can put it in the stomach- Stomach acid probably kill bees pretty quick ?-- What's the gasoline got to do with pissing off some bees ?- If they Ain't pissed off when U push them down that tube then they not getting pissed off -- I can't watch horror shows - I be thinking what we gonna need to fix that with ?-- Oh !- can't fix that !


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2020)

He put bees into a tube. Victim is strapped down with a funnel in their mouth. Bees go in funnel, could they go in lungs instead of stomach? That really would be painful


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2020)

You don't like horror shows, but you watch the news?


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2020)

I see we are getting flood warnings


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

No tube goes all the way to the belly no way out -- U would have to use an endotracheal tube to put them in the lung !

Traumatic Brain Injury -/ PTSD -- I don't have to try to make sense anymore !-- I don't do so well with cop shows either !-
My job was to anticipate what the doctor would need and put it in his hand when he needed it and hold **** out the way so he could see - One hand was his--like a living retractor-- if U sharp U see what he's gonna want and do it without being asked - and  one hand was mine for passing instruments !-- Scissors looped around little finger pointing up the wrist --drop them down when needed for cutting suture !
-


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello OFC

I hope everyone is hunkering down and staying safe.

2RE







I hope your B-day is awesome!


----------



## novitius (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

Bloom !- They getting outta hand !- find the coke can ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

Look close U can see the canopy of the 2 different boxes !-- I think there are 6 plants in one and 5 in the other ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

This thing y'all call flush ?-- How and why would I do that ?- I don't belong to that religion-- I gotta snake a water hose in there and top them off -- I could measure and tell U how much they drink ?-- but I don't care-- hard to measure with a water hose ? Ain't getting into that box till harvest ?

Edit -- Nick say he spend 20 hours a week in the grow ?-- I just wish I could get into bloom !-- I'll get it fixed at the Bat Cave - U can't get to that back box without dragging  the front one out the way !
It Ain't that I don't want to spend time in there -- There's just no room for me !-- Once a week I get a flashlight and a water hose - pull an aero basket out and stick a water hose in the hole - shine the light thru another open hole and fill it up to the bottom of the spray manifold !--water hose beats dahell outta 5 gallon buckets!- Bless it with a splash of tiger bloom and EM1 ! - See ya next week !-- At least I can get around in veg  !


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

U know I took too many caps don't ya ?-- It should be against the law to be this high !


----------



## novitius (Apr 5, 2020)

I noticed Nick said that too. It's encouraged me to start keeping track. I bet I don't spend near that amount of time, maybe about 7 hours. I'm going to shoot for more.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks for the bd wishes...been cold and rainy here with about 20 minutes of hard hail...very noisy...I have not been out to check the grow at all today as it is just too wet...it’s in my shed but that means I have to get wet to get there...let me just do a virtual check here...yep they’re doin fine, I made a collage without even getting outa my chair...no flowers yet though...it’s my birthday so I’m being lazy!!! Gonna try a virtual band practice today using the zoom app...might be fun or might not even work...cheers!


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

I got questions !-- Since I don't play that how much off each plant game -- I do my math by the box !- A box is about half a square yard -- It might have 2 plants 3-4-5 plants ?-- Don't care ! --So like when they grow up like this -- Bunk bed size is more like 2 square yards right ?- Harvest half a bunk bed a month or one box ?-- So am I getting that out of the one square yard that makes up the boxes or the 2 square yards that make up the canopy ?-- Give me a headache - I stick with estimates per box ?- Math give me a headache !-- How bout we get what we get and it weighs what it weighs when it is dry ?-- I don't like math !


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

Fancy **** !- I want that !-- Youngster said I'm glad old people are discovering weed !- What do U say to that ?- He was too far away to hit with something !-- Let'm think that !--Dumass little farts !-- Discover weed ?--- U mean I can smoke this and it will help with my aches and pains ?- Oh joy !-- Why didn't I think of that ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 5, 2020)

Good morning boys and girls,  I hope everyone is having an awesome day.  I have been busy in the grow, thought it was time for a break.  A few pages back we were discussing harvests and it ranged from a zip or 2 per plant to I think my 22 zips for one plant.  There ain't no secret to big yields, its all in the effort and the size of the pot.  In the next run I am going to put one plant in a 20 gallon tote and put it in its own little room.  I have one sonic screwdriver  clone that won't fit in the flower room so I figgered what the heck.  12 weeks roughly from now I am going to take her down. We'll just see how she does.  One thing I know for sure, you can't get a big yield from a little plant and a big plant can't thrive if it is root bound. In the meantime I have been busy re-configurating for the next run and re-potting my Sonics for this go around.  I bought 6 bags of new soil and a huge bag of peat moss, then I cleaned out all the perlite and vermiculite they had.  I managed to recover about 80% of the soil from the previous grow so I guess I'm stocked up for the year.


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

Looking at that bloom -- I was gonna put 8 boxes in a bedroom for bloom -- I foresee difficulties with that plan ?
Twice what I got here will fill a small bedroom !-- 4 boxes and some get around room is it !-- Don't mean I can't put 4 more somewhere else ?-- So 4 boxes in a 4 part rotation ?
We double up with that 2nd bloom if and when Veg can feed it ?- Nute water piped in from outside res -- then drain back or I can keep some in the box - They got these things called valves !-- Anyway spray on timers --keep the air pump stone in each box to move fresh air thru --runs all the time -- lights on timers - Thermostat set for temp control - fans - What was my job again ?-- I am not the captain of the trim team !


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

Go Nick !- I like the way U do !-- Grow a monster !


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 5, 2020)

umbra said:


> He put bees into a tube. Victim is strapped down with a funnel in their mouth. Bees go in funnel, could they go in lungs instead of stomach? That really would be painful



Do people even have nerve endings on their insides


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

The brain doesn't !- We do brain surgery with the patient awake - They put them to sleep we drill the holes and cut out a piece of skull -- then they wake the patient back up ! -- When we did laparoscopy- we used CO2 to blow the belly up like a balloon -- after surgery almost every one complained of shoulder pain - not in the movement just a Bad Ache in their shoulder area !- We didn't do nothing up there !- Refered pain ?-- Break a leg and see if there are pain receptors in muscle and bone ?-- The stomach does have muscle tissue ?--


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy birthday stoned llama!!!

Gluten free pizza party tonight! Hash brown crust, half pesto onion , half classic pepperoni, all grease and salt!

Gotta keep the quaranteam happy : )


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

I feel cheated !-- I didn't know gluten was free ?-- Anyway It mighta been better with some sweetened condensed milk drizzled on it ?-- 


 but -- I'm kinda OK with it like this !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2020)

RE, Happy Birthday to you!!! I hope your day has been as nice as you are... see what i did there?  
My mom told me if i didn't have anything nice to say than don't talk. Happy Birthday RE. 
lol love ya's. and SA, i want that in my tum now. Hashbrown crust, get outta here...


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm a pizza purist !- Pizza Hut hand tossed crust lots of meat and Mozzarella- I put on the parmesan myself thank U and some pepper flakes !
Some eat like artichokes on they pizza -- Makes me wonder who was the first stoner who pointed to a thistle flower and said-- I bet I can eat that ?-- Some things might be nutrious but just shouldn't be eaten like Kimchi and  -- Durian Fruit ?- did auto correct spell that right ?--  Who said Umm smell that ? - I'm have a bite of that ?- -
No !- If it stank  ?-- I Ain't eating it !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

He said this cheese been aged in hay - the bugs have burrowed into the rind and left .. -- I said and it stanks and I Ain't eating it !-- Get me some fresh cheese !--
Bring me a salad again with snails in it and I'm kick your a*s !
What kind of place is this anyway ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

Golden Earing -- Radar Love and Twilight Zone 

We pretty high U know !-- Good caps !
Another toke ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 5, 2020)

I like me some thistle on my pizza...you bet...keef, you won’t eat a little artichoke cuz it stinks but you like that stinky dank weed...me too but I like some thistle on my pizza and meat too...we’re havin clam fettuccine tonight cuz it’s my birthday...maybe put a little decarb on there too...cheers y’all!!!

I ain't superstitious
But a black cat crossed my trail
Bad luck ain't got me so far
And I won't let it stop me now


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

RE - I'll eat some artichoke- it don't stink !- At least not like Kimchi-- but not on pizza - I was wondering  about how some things came to be !- I don't eat bi-valves either !-- clams muscles oysters -- that's fish bait !-

SRV --Superstition --


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 5, 2020)

Oysters and soft shell clams are my favorite.  Shrimps are second, Lobster 3rd. then crabs and fish and squid .  I'm all about seafood.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 6, 2020)

Artichoke pesto chicken pizza is to die for. I was going to put some on half that pizza last night but didn't want to open a whole can for just a handful of  pickled prickles.

Off to work out of state with a scarf around my face and my little piece of paper that says I am essential according to DHS. Vermont has DOT and DPW workers posted at the borders with clipboards. On friday they were just counting plates; it's only a matter of time before they start asking all the rich new yawkers with vacation homes why they aren't sitting in their fancy not-vacation homes in the city where they belong.

Everyone be safe today!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 6, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Another week rolls around...warm and chance of showers this week for us...but no drastic cool snap for Easter....yeah!...means garden can keep on with out damage. Keef don't you marvel at kids lack of knowledge these days...had to show 2 in the last couple of weeks how to establish a wi-fi connection on their device??? college students...what do they do at school? Now they are encouraging OF's to discover cannabis???....A few Tigers at Bronx zoo are CV-19 positive ...zoo worker exposed them...they are recovering OK so far. Take care SA...your on the front lines now...I have new papers and ID cards now as well...guessing they will start checking these soon. Off for a walk around the hood...see what moved during the dark period...stay safe amigo's 


Note:  pic is from a Lake where I grew up....Sliver Lake is the name..my friend shared it yesterday...asking did I remember frog hunting there...heck yes!... Alligators weighing 5 times our body mass at least...we would shove off them with boat paddle to avoid bumping them in a tiny boat. Frogs were plentiful and huge...we whacked them with boat paddle or just hand grabbed them if no Moccasin was close to it...fried frog legs...Chief Dan George "da mn good" rated.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 6, 2020)

Good morning yall!
H.P.
I think that must be a country boys right of passage!   I remember gigging over 100 bullfrogs out of 1 pond.   Fun times!  Got held hostile by a bunch of Charrlet cattle one time.  They wouldn't let me or my partner out of the pond for over an hour!  Dumb kids!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 6, 2020)

Wild range cattle... Charolais/Brahman cross...meanest critters on hoof...seen them take horses out!


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 6, 2020)

Gday OFC hope you all staying safe


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Morning OFC 
My nephew got papers -- I got it made !- Looking to buy a house and move a pot farm in the middle of an epidemic !
Piece of cake - I wish !-- Get my swerve on and see what I can shake loose ! -- Don't push me I Ain't ready yet !-- I 'm not even sure if I'm awake or if this is just a dream yet !


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 6, 2020)

Good morning old farts, all be well. 
2RedEyes, Happy B-Day


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Crocket in da house !- Pot farmer from Down Under !-- US #1 in infections worldwide !- Yea !- Wait !- This Ain't good ?
Nick talking bigger plant ?- I am at the top end of what I can do in 2 inch aero baskets !-- I get set back up I'll be redrilling some boxes and getting bigger baskets and collars !-- Got veg caught up last night - Topped all the boxes off and soaked them dam dirt plants down good !- They doing alright - not the best dirt --cause my water plants running circles around them but I can keep them alive until I can get them outside !-- Right now though?- More coffee and finish this wake and bake -- Held my ground in the mudhole for most of the winter and spring - I can do a few more days/weeks !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Gonna cut me out a fine grape from Umbra's grape crosses while I'm in the mudhole and move on ?-- Well things didn't go down like that !-- Dam U Umbra !-- U make it hard on a brother !-- This ain't grape right here but I'm keeping it anyway !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Bat Cave no be close to railroad tracks either !-- Train come by make me think I'm in California having an earthquake --
3am ?- Here come da train !- He got a whistle too and he Ain't afraid to use it !- Dam mudhole !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 6, 2020)

Good morning ofc...can’t tell yet but might be sunshine out there today...hope so, there’s stuff needing to be done out there today...thanks for all the bd wishes...next one is 70 so I’m just gonna skip that one...cheers y’all...


----------



## umbra (Apr 6, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Think my rottie may have cv-19. 2RE weather indicates another rainy day t0day.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2020)

Re. I hope your birthday was a good one. Umbra, I hope your dog doesn't? How could he be exposed?  Our daughter is on week 4 of covid. I hope she can go back to work some day. Sheesh.  
I am cloning up a storm, i dumped organic cloning cause chemical works better.  Sad but true.
 We be isolating, kids.


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

I hope he gets better too Umbra !- My little Jet has bladder stones and has to be on a low salt low protein diet - The Mudhole been hard on us -- The vet says the stones are reducing with diet alone - So we need da Bat Cave so I can get rid of them rocks and he can have yard !- 
I contacted the realtor and told her open da chute on the Bat Cave hunt !-- 
Rose U can clone organically with an aero cloner !-- My boxes just spray them with water - They don't get nutes until they root then I move them to a grower box with nutes - They could go into dirt -- No chemicals - Only a splash of EM1 !


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 6, 2020)

Good morning OFC

One child and son in law are sick with what seems to be a stomach flu.  No coughing or fever.

My passed friend's wife died, too.  But NOT from CV-19, either of them.  Unless you test positive from CV-19, it isn't CV-19.  Tests are too hard to get.  They weren't high enough priority to be allowed to get the test, so COD was pneumonia, not CV-19.  No underlying conditions.

The trichromes are taking a long time to turn colors from icy clear to opaque.  I tried the previous grown AK.  Three tokes is too much.  First world problem but it chilled me when i just want to rage.

Stay safe.  I'd say stay inside but in Iowa, its a place to grow must mean CV-19 too.  We don't have to stay inside.  The governor knows that political name wants what's best for us.  (Except tests, masks, ventilators),

ill be back in a couple days.


----------



## novitius (Apr 6, 2020)

Morning OFC. Another wave of acceptance on "the new normal" for me. This is just getting to be common life. I spent a few minutes last night reading about how some people think this isn't a sickness, it's from the 5G towers going into service! Fine your giggles where you can I guess. They probably right because I laughed at em.


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Same people who said AIDS was a gay disease and straight people were safe ?-- Microbes - They don't know these things !-- They trying to survive same as us - They find fertile ground they multiply- 
OK we chatting with the realtor bout a dam Bat Cave !-- 
I think we can work something out ?-- Sell a house - buy a house - move a pot farm - all in the middle of an epidemic -- Piece of cake -- Dam !-- No it's not !--


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Wet and overcast today.   I have been sheltering in place for about  3 weeks now.  Still no COVID 19 in my County yet.  Thank goodness.

Stay well everyone.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Apr 6, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Re. I hope your birthday was a good one. Umbra, I hope your dog doesn't? How could he be exposed?  Our daughter is on week 4 of covid. I hope she can go back to work some day. Sheesh.
> I am cloning up a storm, i dumped organic cloning cause chemical works better.  Sad but true.
> We be isolating, kids.


Good morning!  I'm new and think I have covid 19, but was wondering, is your daughter still sick 4 weeks later or still testing positive?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Apr 6, 2020)

Lucky you, what country are you from?


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Grammy !-- Welcome to the OFC -- Get well dammit !-- Do U grow or want to learn ?-- Texas pot farmer here !- I do what I can !


----------



## Cannagrammy (Apr 6, 2020)

Keef said:


> Grammy !-- Welcome to the OFC -- Get well dammit !-- Do U grow or want to learn ?-- Texas pot farmer here !- I do what I can !


Hi!

I grow, definitely!   It's my passion!  Texas, we are neighbors, I'm in NM.

First hydro grow going though ...


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Looks like U doing it right too baby girl !- I run a continuous grow -- aero under LEDs -- Spent a decade in Corpus Christ started growing out on Padre Island - got a divorce --sold the house and looking for a Bat Cave in East Texas to practice my art ! - Whole world gonna have PTSD after this !- I got medicine for that !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 6, 2020)

Welcome to MP and the OFC cannagrammy, looks like your doin it right!!! Watcha got growing there?


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Dax - I spent some time in Iowa - My 1st wife was from there !-- Go north to Des Moines - take a right and go another long way - somewhere in the middle best I can remember !- Tell me U only post to shoot the male pheasants?- It come up from between my feet like that ?--  I'm busting a cap on it and we figure this out later ?-- Scared da **** outta me and there was nothing left  but a cloud of feathers !--- They shouldn't do that !- Shot it from the hip close on--  cause I thought something was after me !-  - I didn't like pheasant hunting anyway !- Bastids !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Apparently U not allowed to claim self defense on a pheasant kill ?-- U had to be there - Was no thinking -- Oh there's a pheasant I think I'll shoot it ?-- More like swoosh boom---  No thought ! -- Thang almost had me and I shot it !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

I know this pipe don't look too special but it has a story --  It was stolen out the mudhole by a crackhead-- We crossed paths - He's in jail for another 


 B&E and the pipe made it back to the mudhole and now it's mine !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 6, 2020)

Keef said:


> I know this pipe don't look too special but it has a story --  It was stolen out the mudhole by a crackhead-- We crossed paths - He's in jail for another View attachment 260407
> B&E and the pipe made it back to the mudhole and now it's mine !



Karma's a biatch huh?  Clean that thing and use some strong stuff on it!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 6, 2020)

I shouldn't be talking,  mine is cruddy too.


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Samantha Fish Band -- Sucker Born---
That girl need to teach me how to play an ax like that ?

Edit -- Pretty much the same pipe Nick ? -- 91 % Iso- alcohol with coarse salt -- Got it all dirty since then !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Crack pipe and Crackhead's pipe is different OK ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

I think I hurt my nephews feelings yesterday - He fired up a joint and came to pass it to me !- I said no thanks Cuz !- No offense but I ain't sharing a joint with U or nobody else for awhile !-- I'll go get the Crackhead's pipe and smoke with U ?


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello to all you 'old farts'.
Just joined but see this is a fairly busy communal place so thought I'd just stop by and say 'Hi' to all you good folk I'm going to be bothering when sh1t goes south... 
Sure the pleasure will be all mine as and when we catch up.
Hope to make your acquaintance soon. 
JN


----------



## novitius (Apr 6, 2020)

Umbra, TL from the 1 gallon is solid. Seed plant was not that impressive, was stressed at points. Clone round 1 here is much more on the mark.


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Welcome Jimmy - U stopped by before ?- Name seems familiar ?-- Make yourself at home !

Nov- rats got my Triple Lemon !-- but I had it backed up in veg !-- Round 2 it will be then ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 6, 2020)

Afternoon All...My friends needed masks yesterday and came over for a few...this is my grow buddy...I rolled 2 joints with gloves on and moistened the glue strip with a damp paper towel...gave them the 2 J and they asked why 2?...Never crossed their mind they should social distance form each other when possible...she is high risk and he is still working around a lot of people. My adventures today were off to the farming community's across the River...they are busy as bee's...soybeans and rice going in fast like. Welcome aboard cannagrammy...jimmynugs...Nov the tinfoil hat stories are running deep right now...cheap entertainment!


----------



## umbra (Apr 6, 2020)

novitius said:


> Umbra, TL from the 1 gallon is solid. Seed plant was not that impressive, was stressed at points. Clone round 1 here is much more on the mark.


When its on point, you'll know. And you won't be able to stop talking about it.


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 6, 2020)

Familiar names abound. 
Passed by previously but life takes over and before we know it 6 months have passed. Much more settled now, despite the obvious lockdown situation. And my grow has evolved somewhat.
Keef, Novitius, Hollowpoint, hello again, pleasure is all mine.

I trust life's sense of humour hasnt got you down?! 
One thing i've noticed is it seems us herbalists are made from more resilliant stuff whatever country you happen to be from. 
Brief as my initial stay was, am glad to be back folks.


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

HP roll a joint with gloves on ?- U hard core Cuz !- I could teach U to scrub for surgery ! - That's something I never tried !-- I roll with a dollar bill - I think I could twist one with gloves on ?
Thought I remembered Jimmy -- Hope life settled down for U soon !-- Sorry to hear about Boris - We should be so lucky in the states ?-- US #1 -- Dam !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 6, 2020)

I dunno,
I been in lock down lots of times and This just don't seem like lock down to me.    As long as I can go out and come in without chains  and mini 14s pointed at me I feel free.   They Never let me grow weed in lock down before either!


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

That kind of lock down would be different !-- This simply a case of keep yoass away from other people so U don't get or pass the virus to others ! Especially until the case number go down -- I don't want to die parked on a stretcher in a hospital hall because there aren't enough ventilators !
I've seen the reports from the big house !- Gonna be a lot of dying in that kind of lock down !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Like I mentioned to Jimmy--  Boris Johnson the Prime Minister of the UK is in ICU with the virus !-- We just not that lucky !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Train must be pulling a heavy loadddddd ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 6, 2020)

umbra said:


> When its on point, you'll know. And you won't be able to stop talking about it.


I'm going to keep it going. I feel like there's something it needs I'm not doing yet. It tastes great this time from everywhere on the plant and is frosty all over. I think maybe it likes being smaller and well manicured?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 6, 2020)

Spring means asparagus.
Asparagus is a finger food. 
Fight me.

Not to wish ill on anyone but frankly seeing political name-With-A-Funny-Accent laid up in the ICU might finally be eye opening enough to get the stubborn folk to take this more seriously.


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Rat kill weed !
Not trimmed for **** but


 woulda been real good !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Purple Haze times Black Berry Snow Lotus bred to a Purple Haze boy ?- 
The Pink might need some company ?
Rose's Purple Haze is a rich deep purple -- BBSL carry the Pink trait - PH-X-BBSL is a soft lavender purple mind mower -- Gonna be pretty weed ! -- Might be purple ?- Might also kick your a*s ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 6, 2020)

Umbra's triple grape male just went on a date with sweet Cindy. Let's see how this sorts out in the next generation! Good male lines from his stuff by the reports from all y'all


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh he know exactly what he's doing !-- Me ?- I blow dahell out the bushes then go see if I hit anything !-- Gotta smoke a lot of weed when U a bush shooter just to see what U got !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Still raining in the mudhole !-- U know those cannacaps I made ?-- Yeah Buddy !-- I am not bullet proof but I am sure I could slow a few down !-- Don't shoot he just playing !
No Other Keef U don't need any more caps !-- Look at your stonedass ?- U got a problem Cuz !-- Give me that pipe !- I don't know bout U sometimes ?- dam !-- U worry me !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

I think it was the oreos that what got me !-- U take those caps without some oil and U don't get that high then U drop some fat into your belly and BANG !-Right up side da head !- - Hello stupid high !-- U shouldn't take some caps and after an hour or so of building a most magnificent Smoking buzz drop a peanut butter sandwich or other fat into your belly with them caps !-- Rocketman !-- U wanna see me do a loop ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Other Keef think we need an Avitar !-- I like Yosemite Sam with his pistol blazing -- Other Keef think more like Foghorn Leghorn ? - Slow Poke Rodriguez might be more fitting ? -- Wiley Coyote might give the wrong impression -- I don't smuggle people -- but I'm definitely a cartoon character !-

Wilma !!----- Just trying it on !-

Scooby - Doobie - Do ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 6, 2020)

Welcome back Jimmy!
Hello Cannagrammy, welcome.


----------



## umbra (Apr 6, 2020)

Scrappy doo


----------



## Mary Jane (Apr 6, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> View attachment 260410
> 
> Spring means asparagus.
> Asparagus is a finger food.
> ...



That looks delicious! I'm with you girl, I don't wish ill on people but, does he really count? I'm not sure he's a real person.


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Welcome to the OFC Mary Jane !-- People get high  and get the munchies and Stinky torments us with pics like that !
She also a grow master !- Go see how she do ?-- But -- she got to quit making that Kimchi !-- Sometimes I smell it all the way down here in Texas ! -- I can't take it !


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh !-- Don't believe a word about my voodoo mind control !-- It ain't real !- Unless U want it to be ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 6, 2020)

it's not working, spider sense is pegged


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Umbra even if she was po-po what could she do around here ?-- U know me -  It takes me awhile but I would know eventually !-- Same School I went to --they always slip up !- I'm not convinced either way and never am for awhile !
I see your concerns and the reason for them but that is not a sure sign !-- Give me awhile ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2020)

For now I gotta disagree with U !- This is not how a cop would write !- If I was a cop I wouldn't even sign up - I'd just watch from the shadows and learn all I needed to know !-- No need for a cop to even be here !- Unless they wanted to learn to grow !- I don't doubt U feeling something but I think U wrong on this one !-- Why would they be here when it can he done without anyone knowing U were even here ? -- 1st thing I'd do is go after Other Keef !- He a trouble maker !

Edit :- Tarot cards say she who she say she be !-- They been wrong before !- It's all about how U interpret it ? - There is a wild card but I can't sense any danger !
Maybe U sense something coming from an unexpected direction ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2020)

Ok.


----------



## novitius (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2020)

Keep your spidey sense turned on - but - 
This is how I would do it if I was a cop !-- There was a guy - - I knew his home city - There was the mention of 2 deaths in the family so  I know the family relationship and I know dates and cause of death of the 2 --- I look up the obituaries for those dates in that city and I got a name and an address is easy after that !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 7, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone...disguises come in many forms.....hide if you like.....but time reveals all....nuff said. Got a nice day in store here...chance of a shower...but that is OK...fixing to side dress with organics in gardens today and plant some more selections...all so going to drop my wildflower and sunflower seeds today.  With bees ...I give them some sweet flowers and they insure I have loads of produce...it is a wide variety of them as well....and the butterflies are just a bonus. Keef I am learning in these gloves...first attempt at rolling was humorous...but I adapt quickly to most things...the XXL ones have helped a lot...first job in XL and I went through 7 pairs....in XXL only 2 pair...plus these are 6 mil thick. My hat is off to you for wearing them for 20 years!... We have the Full Moon tonight...9:35 CDT...Pink Moon...it is called that due to Moss Phlox blooms covering the ground in Spring. Enjoy your day and stay safe!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 7, 2020)

Ah ha, good morning old farts. A full moon huh ? That means all the crazy's will be out. Exciting times we live in.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 7, 2020)

Good morning yall!


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2020)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 7, 2020)

I have CW X GDH and jock horror x black jack and Frank's Gift hanging!
I've realized I don't have to manicure the bud I'm going to use for rso.  I just take the big leaves off, let it dry then Tupperware it till extraction time.   I manicure my smoking buds but cure them in jars.
I made some coconut oil tincture with some of the CW X GDH.  Perfect strength.  3ml just barely buzzed.  4-5ml be a nice high.
I just wish it didn't take so long to come on.    lol


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 7, 2020)

Another weeks growth on the veggie garden...everything is starting to bloom.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 7, 2020)

Last Pic is some prim rose...  wild grapes...berry briars and lillys...I like all things green.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 7, 2020)

Good morning everyone.  Its dreary here in the mountains but warm and not raining.  Smoke 'em if ya got 'em,  I will.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2020)

Good morning all. we be making tincture. We had a big little boy with severe autism and seizures that  couldn't handle the 1:1:  tincture i usually make.  Made him pass out. Has to be the interaction with his seizure meds. So i grew hemp for him, and sent it out today. Yuck on hemp. Anyway, i hope it helps him.  He is in a stupid southern state that starts with A. It is like a different country down there. So this is real and forgive me if i sound like a snobby northern, but booger hollow really?  Ok, done being small and superficial. 
Smoke um peeps.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Apr 7, 2020)

Good morning OFC! It's rainy today. Going to have to go get some cal mag me thinks...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 7, 2020)

Good morning ofc...I looked it up Rose, I had to...booger hollow in the great state of A....prolly gonna be a long battle for legalization down there...I guess they are looking at medical now but they don’t want it mostly it seems...too bad, it’s coming...the green cat is outa the bag and ain’t no stuffin it back in now... lotta newcomers round lately so You know growin and such is on the rise...I trimmed the crap outa my plants the other day so they got a bit of room now...flowers any day now ...Gonna see about my veggie garden today as it looks like the sun is out instead of rain...cheers y’all...


----------



## thegloman (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## thegloman (Apr 7, 2020)

Well I Had to make the cut.
My 3 for the scrog will be:
BOC. house of umbra
Frank's Gift. house of miss Rose
NS X BBSL. house of Keef

I just don't have room for CW X GDH and jock horror x black jack. 
I'm gonna move them outdoors so I can pull clones off later.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 7, 2020)

Good morning Rose.  I pent a lot of time in that state and yup they backwards,even by my standards.  My buddy I keep in meds was raised in Booger Hole, WV.  Popular name around here.  I wonder why?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2020)

LOL  Nick... really why??? does it mean something else in the south??? Oh boy.  Re, what the heck? we weren't allowed to say fart or anything like that B word up their. My mom would gag. Thanks mom i am a little like that. She said damn once and all 5 kids shut up at once. It was scary. lol


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 7, 2020)

Afternoon OFC.

I talk too much.  I will have to pipe down some.  My main popo risk is before harvest when plants are heaviest.

I used to geocache.  This squirrel isnt forgetting where his nuts are hidden.

Don t ask, dont tell, dont smell and dont sell.  Daxtell for short.


----------



## novitius (Apr 7, 2020)

I've left hints too. I talk a lot as well. 
Sometimes it's what you haven't said. 
Or maybe what you said ain't exactly so true? 
 While I do fear prosecution it would be a fight for the books. Some where I became quite humble and in that I found an ease of living my life. I just try to do the right thing and leave my ego out of it. It seems to work as most days are blessings.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 7, 2020)

When I was arrested I wasn't arguing with the popo and I didn't deny that I was growing.  I just threw my 5 lbs of medical records at the lawyer and said go to it.  My state has better things to do then chase home growers.  Well, usually.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 7, 2020)

Never mind that these days the county has to pay to incarcerate anyone they prosecute and paying the monthly jail bill is bankrupting half the state.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2020)

I agree with Keef.
Why the hell would a cop sign up and show their selves when they can get all the info they need staying in the shadows and using their technology and reach to find your butt if they wanted too. Most everyone on here from what ive read grows in a legal State except a few like Keef,,, and they dont have time to mess with small growers.
If they want you,,they will get you. You can hide your IP all you want. You can Bet your butt they have ways to find out who you are and where you live.
Besides,,if she is a cop,,she can bust me anytime.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 7, 2020)

Rice cake break!...been a productive day here...got garden spot 2 mostly planted...phone been ringing some...fixed a couple PC...well a pad and a PC. Time to sample the green we all work so hard to grow.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 7, 2020)

good evening OFC


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2020)

Ain't morning no more ?- Dam !- Been busy keeping my oldass alive -- Sometimes it's a full time job !-- Did anyone go back and delete a bunch of **** ?--
 Bokor magic ?-- Whatever it takes !-- 
**** gotta go !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 7, 2020)

Good evening ofc folks...Nick, all the states have better ways to spend their time...just a lot of’m haven’t realized it yet or it hasn’t cost them enough yet...it’s been a beautiful day here in NCal and I haven’t done a [email protected] thing...except get high...mayhaps that’s we’re it went wrong...oh well...had plans to go get some garden plants as I’m late to the game again...Home Depot is exercising  crowd size controls so there was a line I didn’t feel like standing in...the local nurseries had a very large crowd so I just came home and had another toke...only kinda seeds I go now are weed seed...guess I’ll just fill up the raised beds with pot...


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2020)

If the po-op ever came at us thru the OFC I'm the lightening rod !-- They'll come for me 1st !- I'm the easiest to find !-- Dam I even know how to find me !- I think ?

It's not them I worry about !-- but - Whoever ?-- Best stay dahell out the Mudhole !--
Moving a pot farm in the middle of an epidemic in a prohibition state ?-- U know I ain't right ?-- Dam !- Not moving yet but U gotta plan it out !-- Such a boring life ?-- I need to find Jesus or something ?- Nope !- These days U can die for going to church !- Ain't that important - I'm be needing that number for when U pull up to the grocery store they come put your **** in the trunk !-- Amazon be thy name !-- UPS man my friend -- at a distance !--- Come bring the package - set it down and back away !-- Then I can go get it !
UPS da man !-- Thank U Hammy !


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2020)

I ain't real good at keeping hid ?-- Told U I wanted to run the grow end of a legal Texas dispensary one day ?-- How can that happen if they can't find me ?-- Cause Other Keef tolt every major newspaper in Texas about the OFC ?- - Can U believe the cops ain't came got me yet ?--They ain't doing a very good job ?--  Squeaky wheel gets the grease ?- Squeak - squeak !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2020)

Quarentini ?--- Same as a regular martini but U drink it alone at home !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey folks, been nusy today myself.  Up-potted two more plants finished the mods to the flower room.  Now I am resting with a couple of Dagwoods and some chili and rice.  Peace.


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2020)

Dam dat orange piece **** piss me off !--

When U know your **** and when U know you're **** ?-- That be different Cuz !


----------



## Mary Jane (Apr 8, 2020)

Keef, when you mentioned paranoia I had no idea! I'm stunned at the level of paranoia my presence has brought about. Truly, I don't know what I may have said so wrong. And I have no wish to be rude but, are some of you possibly overestimating your value to law enforcement? I would think that they may have bigger fish to fry? Do you really think their focus would be here right now of all times? 

This will probably only make things worse..?


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 8, 2020)

Good morning OFC .
Trust all are well and one eye on escape plans!
Lol
UK fuzz too busy arresting dogwalkers to be worried about home grown ATM.

Brit political name still in hospital (but not on machine - very important for optics!)

Btw all stateside, is the southern state beginning with A that bad?
We brits have a very broken view of those southern folks, but perhaps its more on the money than we realise?!?

Well an hour in my 'garden' and I'm ready for some flower power... I remember problems getting good weed, now my most difficult problem is what strain to smoke.
Have a good day all.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 8, 2020)

Good Morning OFC... I am Southern Folks JN...wanna tell me about that broken view you have???Your welcome to PM me!...Lots of new folks wanting to push their agenda's here...good luck on that one!...MJ your presence did not bring paranoia. and we do not over estimate our value to the law....from experience we know how things go down.....just a lil advice was offered...now some folks want to make it into something it is not...next topic please!...If you give yourself a chance to fit in....things will go much smoother. Roadside Ruderalis grower...you ask why would a cop investigates someone on this board....check out the answers from THG and Umbra..because it an easy way to get a conviction...and find someone using the postal system and its a federal conviction...this is a cannabis grow sight...not a date pick up sight for the 9th grade prom...if this offends any newbies...feel free to hit the ignore button


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey HP, no offense meant only acknowledged my own jaundiced views.
My bro was in said state few years ago travelling east to west for 6 months: he stayed there a month and he tells me its despite enjoying most of his time in US, that's only place he visited that he longs to go back to.
Oh, n for the record although I'm a little more 'cityfied' I'm in 'Hot Fuzz' central here...


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 8, 2020)

Mary Jane said:


> Keef, when you mentioned paranoia I had no idea! I'm stunned at the level of paranoia my presence has brought about. Truly, I don't know what I may have said so wrong. And I have no wish to be rude but, are some of you possibly overestimating your value to law enforcement? I would think that they may have bigger fish to fry? Do you really think their focus would be here right now of all times?
> 
> This will probably only make things worse..?


TP;DR


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 8, 2020)

How's the old fart crew this morning? Lots of cops out at 5am probably hoping to catch an out of state speeder, slap em on the wrist,  and escort them back to the border lol the new Yorkers just won't quit with their Ski Condo Quarantines. 
Veggie seedlings are up, not nearly as far along as some of y'all  (d4mn you go HP with your micro farm!!!) But they like my cheap LED panels pretty well. Yesterday was gorgeous. Divided my chive ball to share with the new neighbors, and moved a climbing rose to a nicer spot.
Have a great day!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 8, 2020)

Good morning yall!
I couldn't believe it almost hit 80* here yesterday!   I love it!
I have CW X gdh, jock horror x black jack and Frank's gift in Tupperware now to slow down the drying.  Our RH is 36% so 2 days hanging then tubs for a week if possible before jars or freezer.
NS X bbsl, BOC and Oregon lemons are taking longer to ripen but boy they make some pretty buds!
Yall have a green day!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2020)

Keef,,you said you might need Jesus. If you find him let me know. I got a bone too pick with his NFL loving Ace. Seems he is a little to busy with sports to deal with real problems.

Hollowpoint,,you taking a dig at my name,,whats up with that? If you dont agree with me thats cool,,but no reason to take digs at my handle. I have grown very few Autos my friend. It was more of a joke.
Guess it wasnt funny A.
By the way,,if it was such an easy way to get a conviction,,several on here would already be busted.
The popo bust pedophiles every day who hide behide VN,IP, and multiple servers,, what makes you think this board is so different.
 But to each his own. We all have opinions.No harm no foul.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 8, 2020)

Good morning all.

Yesterday, i spent the day hiking around home.  It was a perfect warm spring day.  I visited with a few neighbors.  Everyone was healthy and doing well.  And everyone kept a careful ten foot distance or more.  I even got shorts out.  Last night the frogs were singing for the first time this year.  I need to plant some seeds.  I am achingly close to harvest but trichomes won't change.  I got into th AK48s.  Two tokes was more than enough, next time will be one toke.  Diesel, skunk, dank, and something else.

I wish my partner could smoke.  She has this rare ability to taste something and deconstruct the flavors to know what ingredients are in the dish.  Some people have perfect pitch, she has perfect taste.  I have a patience and flair for getting the amounts of ingredients dialed in, but cant reliably identify those secret ingredients that cooks use but dont divulge.  Between the two of us, we can usually mimic dishes that we try at restaurants after a try or two.  We are a good team when cooking.

Stay safe and well.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 8, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> By the way,,if it was such an easy way to get a conviction,,several on here would already be busted.
> The popo bust pedophiles every day who hide behide VN,IP, and multiple servers,, what makes you think this board is so different.
> But to each his own. We all have opinions.No harm no foul.









There is so much involved to bust someone from an online chat room that you would have to be a large producer to be worth their time.  It all boils down to how much they have to spend to prosecute and how much they will get back in fines and subsidies.  If they don't make money and you aren't a public danger they gonna go for bigger fish.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 8, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> Between the two of us, we can usually mimic dishes that we try at restaurants after a try or two.  We are a good team when cooking.l.


Now THAT is teamwork. SometimesI think restaurants exist so us happy home chefs can steal their secrets hee hee


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Morning OFC !-
 I think I do bad cop better than Umbra ? - He usually do the good cop thing !--
Everybody seems in fine form this morning !-- Never a dam dull moment round here !-- Smoking some something this morning while I wait for my caps to kick in!--  I'm da one with the head injury post to be crazy - Y'all better stay da flock out my lane !--
Mary Jane showed back up ?-- Girlfriend it can be a tough neighborhood !-- 2 of us southern farmers went to jail for growing last year or so we especially get a little freaky deaky !-- Then there's the matter of the money trees we grow !-- People will take your **** if they think they can !
I'm making my transition to a New place and staying in a RV at my nephews place!-It's a bad neighborhood!-- Crackheads and Tweakers !--They take anything they can !- -  Nephew wanted a grow so I came helped him set it up !--I have had run ins with the Crackheads  -- Cops Been on the property with the grow 3 times since I been here !- Best stay dahell out the Mudhole!
Jimmy--  I got 2 English step brothers and 2 step sisters so I'm staying out dis !-- Be careful !- A southerner will jump U for bad talking the south !--
I'm make some more coffee and get high - high !- Don't be fighting !--
Hey Stinky !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 8, 2020)

Good morning everyone.  Tempers seem short this morning, must be the rain.  I'm going to lay low today and watch the tube.  Wake and Bake, with coffee!


----------



## Lesso (Apr 8, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Good morning Rose.  I pent a lot of time in that state and yup they backwards,even by my standards.  My buddy I keep in meds was raised in Booger Hole, WV.  Popular name around here.  I wonder why?


Im originally from Lick Skillet, Wv.....they love disgusting names


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

I need a bigger bloom !


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Nephew got a letter from court bout his possession arrest !-- They said we get back to U !-- Cop stopped him and found a fist full of joints !-- They stop U round here they gonna search your vehicle !--


----------



## Lesso (Apr 8, 2020)

Keef said:


> Nephew got a letter from court bout his possession arrest !-- They said we get back to U !-- Cop stopped him and found a fist full of joints !-- They stop U round here they gonna search your vehicle !--


Try to see their side Keef, a fist full of joints to a bible belt cop is basically a weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 8, 2020)

Good morning old farts, hope all are well and stay that way. Remember, the life you save may be your own.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

What's up Aladin !-- I'm locked down in the mudhole I even keep my distance from the nephew and his girlfriend-- I ain't dying in this mudhole - I got big weed to grow !-- Hope to get my car back later this week -- I was chatting with the realtor yesterday - I think we can work something out to find me a place -- Overcast and trying to rain today -- I got the Crackhead's pipe warm and working it !-- Most I got planned today is to try to make it to bloom and top those boxes off -- They drink a lot of swamp water -- The well on this place is a hole punched about 15 feet deep into the sand with a pump in the bottom -- Swamp is up against the property -- So saying I run swamp water aeroponics is no stretch --
Bruno was bad so they put him on a chain -- I see collar and chain are still there !-- Bruno off patroling his hood ?
Born in a tiny town on a specific date !- Not enough info Lesso I couldn't ID U ! - but I could get real close !


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

When I can get to my kuerig coffee machine out of  storage I'm straight up execute this cheap mofo piece of **** machine I got now !-- Buck Shot ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Got a couple the game cameras moved and back on line -- Crackhead knew about them when he hit the place the 1st time and took the SIM cards -- Except for that one he didn't know about - He wasn't after the grow he didn't and still don't know about the grow -- Nephew was moving some  and Crackhead was hitting a dealer ---If I can't catch U with my fish hooks at least I want a pic -- We talk about what U did later !-- COVID made this a safer place for me - Well that and the crackhead going to jail !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

U see a U-Haul truck pulling a ragged out RV down the road in the middle of the night with "Quarnetine " signs on them ?- I bet they moving a pot farm ?

Edit -- Remember them cannacaps ?-- Yeah   Buddy !-- I like it !


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Got my swerve on now !-
- Samantha Fish Band recorded live at O'Dell's -- Listen to some blues !-- smoke some weed -- There she goes ! --Sucker Born --
I can do this social isolation thing standing on my head !
Blues and weed ?- I mean Come on ?-- Got supplies -- plenty weed - big pack of lighters -- Got the Crackheads pipe !-- box of buckshot - Change my name to "Hunker Down" ?-- I really shouldn't take that many of them heathen caps !-- But -- I do it anyway !-- It's Other Keef's fault !-- No we ain't filling up that other cloner Cuz !-- Wait till we get moved --
Got 3 my boxes in veg and those 2 in bloom-U haul box truck will haul it out here as is -- U know I got 12 those boxes don't U ?-- Probably not enough pumps and lights left to run them all though --  14 girls ? -- I guess I hit the ground running at the Bat Cave ?-- Looking forward to saying "Stay dahell away from the Bat Cave !


----------



## umbra (Apr 8, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Keeping busy, but honestly getting bored staying in. Getting some propane, smoking some meat today. Plants are looking and smelling great. couple more weeks


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2020)

There's no place like the South. God's Country will grow on your soul. Don't matter who your God is either. The South is as stubborn as the land is beautiful... Thats all I have to say about that. 
Some places are taking steps though. SC can grow hemp now? When I was down there any possession of green lettuce residue in a bag would cost you your license and send you to the county! Horry county.... Last standing Confederate courts?? I wonder if it's still that way now....
Good morning OFC! I'm more scared of covid than the popo. They gonna have to tase me to take me to jail this time if they come knocking cus I'm going to turn into a Jack rabbit!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I am smoking some Zkittlez I grew outside in 2018.  It looks overcast outside and still a bit wet.

I hope everyone here is staying safe.  1,858 COVID-19 deaths in the US yesterday. The daily death toll keeps getting higher.

I read about people getting arrested in Fresno CA for violating the stay at home order.  They were at a party in an apartment. The police were called for a noise complaint.  They found people that did not live there.  Party over.

Peace


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Nov - They were still trying to figure out this new hemp law in Texas when COVID busted out -- I was beginning to lose my fear of the cops catching me before the virus !- Only thing is the same 411 the cops could use to catch U can be used by unsavory characters that might just come take your **** at gun point !-- It didn't come from someone tracking him down here but ask Umbra how It feels when pounds are taken from U with a gun ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 8, 2020)

That's why I got my CCW permit, lol. That and threats from former members here. I go to the grocery store with 2 handguns and a shotgun in the trunk for a reason.


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2020)

Guns in your face for any reason are no fun. Hurts more when it was a "friend" though.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 8, 2020)

Good morning old stoners...


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2020)

Morning 2RE! How are ya today?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m doin alright Nov...Wednesday so we gonna mask and glove up and go deliver some meals to the old folks round our side of town...before covid meals were delivered daily, now it’s just Monday’s and Wednesday’s so we deliver 3 days of meals to about 7 or 8 folks...with this stuff going on it’s less personal than I like it...we just leave the food on a table or something outside the door and then knock or let them know the food is there...We like to visit with these old folks for a bit to make sure all is good but hard to do that with this stuff...some of our old people have become sorta special to us...
Hope y’all are good, stay as safe as ya can....


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2020)

Be safe dude! That's a nice thing you two do. I'm sure they miss visiting too. There's people I usually chat with while taking a stroll. Haven't seen some for a while. There's a couple I worry about often but don't even know where exactly they even live! Some I still see allot like clock work.
Keef and Umbra, sirs. You have me paranoid AF now. Thanks!
Maybe it's that triple Lemon?


----------



## umbra (Apr 8, 2020)

Its not about fear, Nov. It's about being prepared for anything, everything, anytime, all the time, but in a quiet self assured way. Growers' situational awareness and prevention.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Couldn't have said it better !-- Trumpeters made a run at me over at the beach but they missed !- - Gonna scare me into silence ?- Didn't work so well !--They missed !- - Big motorcycles don't go on beach sand -- My scoot didn't have that problem !


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2020)

My mind was running in the direction that you two are the same person lol. That you can't trust anyone on the net... Not so much about being robbed. More like you guys was the fisherman lol....


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

No we not the same person !-- Umbra is like dog ugly and I'm a pretty boy !


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Bloom


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 8, 2020)

Guess what I been up to


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

U bout to make something Nick ?-- or just taking it off the stick ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 8, 2020)

Just cleaning it up.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2020)

I wrote a long ole paragraph and deleted it. Im a little sensitive this morning. I saw a video of our daughter yesterday. Her husband was videoing a beautiful body of water and did a panoramic scroll  and  ended on B. I about cried. She looked great for someone who had covid for 4 weeks
I realized how scared i have been. This stuff sucks. Back to smoking pot and digging in the dirt. Smokeumifyougottum


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 8, 2020)

Afternoon Farmers...Dang Keef...you gonna be dangerous with those new lights...on a Blueberry fig bar break...these things could be habits forming...I may need another box or two to be sure. It was all over the place today public wise...working in a close neighbor town ...about 60 miles from here...it looked like nothing had changed...now the restaurants were drive thru only and mask were common but the traffic was dense and people going all over. In our area a church held services Sunday...250 members showed....this is our Sheriff's church...Monday in the paper he warned the pastor he would enforce the State order Wednesday if they had services....today the Pastor and 4 more that had joined the cause agreed to obey the States request. Its a lil touchy out there...close enough to 4:20 for me...fig bar is gone too!

Take care Ms Rose...I know its hard...no stress if you can...I hope your daughter continues to improve.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Rose need to take more RSO - A smaller dose than night time -- About that much but broken down into 2- 3 doses during the day !- 1st thing in the morning with coffee / Tea -- and some kind of oil to help it obsorb -- Find that place with a warm funtioning glow !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 8, 2020)

It’s pretty scary, especially if you need medical attention...my sons father-in-law had to go to the hospital for something unrelated to covid...he has dementia and english is not his first language...in this situation, they would not let his wife in and he being not so much in control of his wits, reverted to his natural language...Arabic, so no one could talk to him and he was confused...so they sent him home...finally they realized all he needed was his wife so they are back in the hospital now being treated...it was not covid but they are not really sure what’s wrong...so this covid thing affects everyone trying to get medical attention...as well as the rest of us...
Rose, is your daughter still in the hospital or is she at home? Sending good thoughts!!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

HP
U might need some help figuring those blueberry bars out ?- I'm have to get me some and help the brother out ?-- I'm sold !-- U know they got this stuff called "cookie butter" - forgot who makes it ?-- Think peanut butter made of ginger snaps ?--I think Satan came up with it !- But some caps chased by a spoon of dat **** ?-- I be alright !- maybe one more spoon ?

Did I tell U bout those caps ?-- hooga - booga !


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2020)

Triple Lemon turned into lemon pledge in the jar this time. I'm glad I've got more on the way because this isn't going to last long.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 8, 2020)

Keef these things are out of the world...warm them in the Sun or where ever and they go another level then.  Blueberry and Apple Cinnamon are my fav's....I've been enjoying them for a long time ....Bobcat likes them too. 

MHP pointed out last night to all the joy riders that if you have an accident and show up as a trauma patient you are going to tax the system at least...at worse you may not be seen in a timely fashion.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Some times having to wait U can figure some stuff out -- My Aero boxes got to change !-- I don't want to have to remove a lid after they are moved to Bloom -- Right now once a month I have to wrestle a lid off an old box of nute water then put it on a new box of nute water - with a fresh air stone and pump with a clean filter !-- My thought was to plumb the boxes and pump the water in to my sprayers  and let it drain back out - I like having some nute  water in the bottom of my boxes - Pump goes out I got time - lost power during Harvey for a week and only lost a few fresh cut clones !- Anyway - I think I put 2 drains in my boxes - one like an overflow drain to keep 6 inches or so of water
In the box - With that second drain being to drain the box completely so I can rinse it out in place !-- Then I can use a pump and res for each section instead of each box being seperate !--
Old stoner thoughts on caps and Smoking lightening !


----------



## umbra (Apr 8, 2020)

Went to weed store to buy weed. Drove my car instead of company truck. Get out of weed store and car won't start. Call my son and asked if he ever put the new battery in car that I gave him $100 to buy, 6 weeks ago? Apparently not. Had to get a jump to get home. Pissed off. He's getting the battery now. Bought some lambs bread, lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Nephew's GF - Went for job interview at a nursing home -- U know I really need to get dahell up out this mudhole fore they kill the old man ?--


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 8, 2020)

Redeyes you know, It hadn't even crossed my mind that hospitals are short staffed on translators with all this other stuff going on. Glad it worked out .

Rose, I hope you can give yourself permission now to to let the stress out however your body decides and find a new balance.

Nick, holeeee... that's.... um... how many cups of coffee it take to get through all that dank you had hanging?!

Keef- them some pretty trailer girls. Pride of the Mudhole ! Still can't believe what you pull off in your crazy spot, man. Rock on.


----------



## umbra (Apr 8, 2020)

Mudhole trailer girls, hmmmm, lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Sounds like a porn movie ?

Truth don't hurt me a bit !-- They growing in a trailer !-- U can even call them trailer trash if U want ?-- They don't know ! They think  they Princesses !-- They do like the water here !-- Get some new lights and correct some deficiencies in the  system I'll grow some dank !--


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 8, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Nick, holeeee... that's.... um... how many cups of coffee it take to get through all that dank you had hanging?!
> 
> Keef- them some pretty trailer girls. Pride of the Mudhole ! Still can't believe what you pull off in your crazy spot, man. Rock on.





umbra said:


> Mudhole trailer girls, hmmmm, lol.



Stinkyattic, I measured it in pots and it took two!  I'm an old navy chief an coffee is lifes blood to us.
I still have a some Tupperware time to do but its really smooth right now.  Keef that needs to be a strain name.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2020)

Keef where is the one you posted on my thread you were holding in your hand that had all the purple?


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

I got a little 4 inch tall boy in full bloom from the Purple Haze Tribe !- He "visiting" with a couple revegges I left a little bud on in veg !
No intention of calling it the mudhole purple !


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Auto
That was something started in bad dirt - It had a nute imbalance - Straightened up after I got it into water!-'


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm bringing something beautiful up out this mudhole in The Mudhole Pink  !-- Purple ?- Everything was just there at the right time so I did it !--So another beauty !--  but -- I'll be dragging a hammer up out the mudhole too !- I been keeping quite about that one !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

1st World problem Gloman ! -- I'm be needing some copper line !
Auto
Was it one like this ?- This would be Mimosa with a Double Purple Dojo dad !-- or PM -- Purple Mimosa


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2020)

Keef said:


> Auto
> That was something started in bad dirt - It had a nute imbalance - Straightened up after I got it into water!-'



Cool,,looked very nice.
Good job Bro. Wish my stuff looked that good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2020)

It was this one.
https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/outside-grow.77598/#post-1079981


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh yeah that's old faithful -WI-x- BBSL -- I still got it !- She turned a year old before the 1st of the year !- I clone from clones-- That second pic I posted of bloom this morning is her !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice girl bro. Bet those cuts will be great.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

I bred her on Padre Island out of Corpus Christi Tx !-- Umbra's The White times Nepal Indica -- with my BBSL boy Waldo as dad !-- She the mother of the Mudhole Pink --
Mudhole Pink dad was her half brother Leroy outta Snow Desiel by Waldo -- It make big leaves and pink bud !-- So the pink will be there !- Too much pink traits for most not to be pink --

Dam !-- I guess the pink a second generation Texan ? - Her mom and dad both born and bred here !


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Blew out an $8 timer in Veg -That can happen when U running bout 5-- 300 watt lights thru one ?--  Pulled a muscle in my back looking for my back up !-- Crippled back to the trailer - That bending stuff hurts !- I lay up I be better !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 8, 2020)

Keef do you have to feed that Texas girl bbq sauce in the nute solution?


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Swamp Water ! -- Almost no nutes -


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2020)

Keef said:


> I bred her on Padre Island out of Corpus Christi Tx !-- Umbra's The White times Nepal Indica -- with my BBSL boy Waldo as dad !-- She the mother of the Mudhole Pink --
> Mudhole Pink dad was her half brother Leroy outta Snow Desiel by Waldo -- It make big leaves and pink bud !-- So the pink will be there !- Too much pink traits for most not to be pink --
> 
> Dam !-- I guess the pink a second generation Texan ? - Her mom and dad both born and bred here !



Im starting to hear banjos. And im definitely not coming to visit,, even iffen you send flowers.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

It does sound kinky I guess ?-- See I have this thing about Bohdi's Snow Lotus -- Not the Snow Lotus herself !- Her children and grandchildren !- It's all Umbra's fault !-- I once ask him for a list of the most potent indicas he knew -- On that list was Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer !-- He ain't ever steered me wrong !- I think the TE is a Snow Lotus with a 88'G13 hash plant dad or such ?-- Any I was sold after the TE-- I would still be running it if the bugs hadn't killed it !--- In my time of grief some Black Berry Snow Lotus seed landed in my lap !- Only 3 or 4 - Only one came up -- It was a boy !- I was disappointed and was about to kill him - Someone told me The BBSL male "Bring the fire" upgrade anything he touches !-- U can't be telling someone like me **** like that --cause I'm go find out !-- I had a lot more girls then than I do now -- But --I lined up about a dozen girls from different tribes and turnt him loose !- 12 inch plants in full bloom !-- I called the BBSL boy Waldo because where's Waldo ?-- Waldo was everywhere !-- So Snow Desiel is half Snow Lotus- Bred to Waldo who was half Snow Lotus -- So I used Leroy - Son of Waldo outta Snow Desiel - on WI-x- BBSL --
I don't know how to do plant percentages but The Mudhole Pink got a **** load of Snow Lotus in it from all different directions !

Edit -- Now I got Bohdi's Black Triangle bred to London Bridge seed burning a hole in my pocket!-- I'm a weak man !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 8, 2020)

Keef said:


> It does sound kinky I guess ?-- See I have this thing about Bohdi's Snow Lotus -- Not the Snow Lotus herself !- Her children and grandchildren !- It's all Umbra's fault !-- I once ask him for a list of the most potent indicas he knew -- On that list was Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer !-- He ain't ever steered me wrong !- I think the TE is a Snow Lotus with a 88'G13 hash plant dad or such ?-- Any I was sold after the TE-- I would still be running it if the bugs hadn't killed it !--- In my time of grief some Black Berry Snow Lotus seed landed in my lap !- Only 3 or 4 - Only one came up -- It was a boy !- I was disappointed and was about to kill him - Someone told me The BBSL male "Bring the fire" upgrade anything he touches !-- U can't be telling someone like me **** like that --cause I'm go find out !-- I had a lot more girls then than I do now -- But --I lined up about a dozen girls from different tribes and turnt him loose !- 12 inch plants in full bloom !-- I called the BBSL boy Waldo because where's Waldo ?-- Waldo was everywhere !-- So Snow Desiel is half Snow Lotus- Bred to Waldo who was half Snow Lotus -- So I used Leroy - Son of Waldo outta Snow Desiel - on WI-x- BBSL --
> I don't know how to do plant percentages but The Mudhole Pink got a **** load of Snow Lotus in it from all different directions !
> 
> Edit -- Now I got Bohdi's Black Triangle bred to London Bridge seed burning a hole in my pocket!-- I'm a weak man !


Finally a full recounting of the Creation Story! Keef I've been wondering. S4it's mythical origin?!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2020)

Agreed,,,that Creation Story sounds much more possible. And he has proof.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

There was also an unnamed boy I used on Barney's Farm Night Shade and this other thing I had !-- Went kind like this -- One those girls that Waldo seduced was a beautiful girl - 100% Indica--- Mazar-I-Sharif the giant indica of Lebonese Blond Hash fame -- They had a boy !--
I caught him ravaging my girls and put a stop to it but he got to Night Shade and - This high class lady outta Peru --
Sangarara Reserve times 91 Dragons -That child ?- It's alive and sexed !- Kind of a Texas Hash Plant ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 8, 2020)

Kind of an international fairy tale love story that could only come true only in Texas


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 8, 2020)

I made a treasure map to keep the kids busy, sending them around looking for landmarks, clues and prizes.  The collected booty included a simple encryption puzzle to tell where the final prize was.  A couple of candies were the prize, but they had fun and got some spunk wore off of them.

Now on plants.  I never was able to eradicate all the micro bugs in the plants. I knock them down but they come back. I am in the last week or so of bloom and will go through a complete deep clean as soon as they get chopped. I havent been able to do that with my current set up so i limp along.  I planted one, but am holding off on planting any more until i get everything cleaned.  Not having dirt helps.  I have kept the critters under control but with the jungle grow, I'm not hitting everything either. Everything is going to be tossed, power washed, cooked, chemically treated or run through a steam sanitizer before I go back online with more plants.

I'm aching to start my next grow, #6 with community sourced genetics.

Stay safe and well.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Yeah buddy !-- **** bout to get real for Dax now !- Frosty !- I'm surprised the bugs haven't got me here yet !- Just a matter of time !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

When the OFC 1st started up there was some that wanted to share some seed but didn't want people knowing thier name !- Don't remember how it came to be but people were sending me seed -- I was repackaging them and sending them back out !- Seed to some da best **** there was passing thru my hands !-- If U think I wasn't keeping a share of anything that struck my fancy -- Then U don't know me like that !- So I started out with outstanding genetics -A lot of them !- U cross stuff like that it can't help but be good ! --I like being able to breed something and still keep a pure cut in veg !-


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2020)

Keef needs to open up his own seedbank. Send mind to BR549.
You have to be old to remember HeHaw.
And no im not asking anyone to Square Dance. Gets me in trouble.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Keef's seed bank ?- Not gonna happen - I know where to get da good **** !
Gloman got a NS- x- BBSL he use for pain -- RE gonna grow some up on a mountain!-

Dax U got an AK  ?-- I got something marked AK but it's a long way from an AK now !-- Bad to the bone but not an AK!-- Started with an AK mom and Waldo -- Marvin Gaye some bubbly on a star lit night on the beach !-- Waldo hit dat !-- So I got your AK times BBSL -- A monster !- I had a blueberry boy out the house of Umbra !-- There was a lighting problem or something and  they got to heing and sheing -- So my "AK" changed again !- I got it up and cloned --( AK-x BBSL)- x-( B.B. -x- BPU)
Umbra's blueberry is very dominate and so is that earthy kush Snow Lotus profile -- My AK is  neither !- - Got no age on it so take awhile but - dam !- It can hold it's own !


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 8, 2020)

HeHaw and BR549 ? You are old, but I think I still gotcha cause I was already in and out of the Army by then. Damn, I must be an old fart too.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm a child !- 1974 they escorted me onto a plane in Korea and took the handcuffs off and watched until it took off  !- I had decided to stay in Korea and the army disagreed with that decision !-- Then I got to California after missing my plane in Hawaii for 3 days in a row !- I over slept !- It was an accident - I promise I be on the plane tommorrow --
Bastids got no sense of humor ?-- Then California and I'm back in civilization free at last !- Then the punk spit on me and called me a baby killer right there in the airport !-- Wasn't my 1st time in handcuffs !-- Head butted him right across the bridge of the nose -- Hard !-- He bled on me !-- So back in cuffs being escorted onto another plane !-- Asked to stay da hell outta California and they wasn't polite in they speech  !-- Hellova way to treat a military policeman !

Edit -- Move to California Keef and U can grow legally !-- They said -- Don't come back or we put U in jail !-- They was mean to me !-- I ain't going back !


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Got me thinking about the good ole days now - When I was young and stupid instead of old and stupid !- The army sent me from Korea to Ft Polk Louisiana after some time back home -- They were reconstructing the 5th infantry division and brought in a core of experienced people from around the world -- 1st 50 badass  experienced military policemen throw a party who gonna stop it ?-  Who U gonna call ?- and then comes the next day !-- Who busted all the window out that building ?-- 
Never get into an argument about how much is in a Tall Boy beer !-- U got to go buy some - Then there's more beer - more people -- red lights and sirens !-
I rode an ice chest down 3 flights of stairs - It was a bad landing !- Cops told us hold it down and went away - We didn't !-- Place was a wreck the next day !


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Mountain of a MP in the new group said he been in Germany for 3 years and ain't ever had myass whooped !--
Took a swipe at a smaller guy and got schooled right there in front of God and everybody !- Oh did he beat that big man up !- Kicked him up side da head and everything !-
This was not a fair fight but a straight up beat down !- Big man never had a chance !-- Oh was we in trouble !- Good Times !

Edit -- I didn't like being squad leader anyway !-


----------



## Mary Jane (Apr 8, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> TP;DR


I didn't understand what your response was here hun.



Keef said:


> Nov - They were still trying to figure out this new hemp law in Texas when COVID busted out -- I was beginning to lose my fear of the cops catching me before the virus !- Only thing is the same 411 the cops could use to catch U can be used by unsavory characters that might just come take your **** at gun point !-- It didn't come from someone tracking him down here but ask Umbra how It feels when pounds are taken from U with a gun ?


Oh my, are you saying he was robbed? At Gunpoint?! That does sound scary.



Rosebud said:


> I wrote a long ole paragraph and deleted it. Im a little sensitive this morning. I saw a video of our daughter yesterday. Her husband was videoing a beautiful body of water and did a panoramic scroll  and  ended on B. I about cried. She looked great for someone who had covid for 4 weeks
> I realized how scared i have been. This stuff sucks. Back to smoking pot and digging in the dirt. Smokeumifyougottum


I hope things get better for you dear. I'll say a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## Keef (Apr 8, 2020)

Evening Mary Jane !-- Yes Umbra did !- Not the end of the story but yes he did !-- Nick there got busted with 48 quart jars of some the OFC's finest !- Took him to jail and busted up all his grow stuff !-- Just another kind of thief !-- I myself took in my nephew - The son of little brother after he died !- He split with a couple cases of jars --cleaned me out --and took my motor scooter too ! -- So forgive us for being a little paranoid ?-- This is not really a hang out for people who like to get high !-- This is a pot farmers forum !-- If U would like to learn I'm sure there's someone doing something similar who can guide U ! -- I'm sorry U got off to a bad start !

Edit -- Zig got busted too !


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

We also not allowed to talk about disgusting  orange pig men politicians and the like either !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 9, 2020)

Evening there ofc, y’all might be asleep already but I’m not...cheers, I’m about to step out for a smoke..join me?


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Doing it RE !--
Some night Time music ?

Halestorm - I get off !

And I'm out !


----------



## novitius (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm up too. Evening gents. Care for some of Umbra's lemon cleaner?
You know, I was on a food run to satisfy urges and happened upon a convoy of EMS. They roll with 8 busses, 2 ladders and 2 SUVs around here! Leave a bus behind and keep rolling.... Scared me senseless... This 5hits real.


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 9, 2020)

note to self , 1 cap of white widow is enough ,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 9, 2020)

Steady there QBC...


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 9, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...took a look outside in the Moon shine and it is dry and warm...I may have to hit the garden this week with sprinkler if we do not catch a shower. Watered the indoor garden up and rewarded with a delicious smell...would not want that smell hitting the streets...lots of new friends would be on the hunt! Keef you should see Fort Polk these days...after they moved the 5th Mechanized Division out and disbanded it....they built an OPFOR town there...it is built like a mid-east town ....complete with actors and Soviet style equipment..including T72's and MI 8's and Mi24 Hind D model.The actors are mostly Hispanic. If you notice armor moving in your area...it is not martial law prep....Our beloved Marine Corp has to give up their 4 tank battalions (1 reserve unit as well)..M777 artillery..and even some of its Air Wing..lightening the load for Island campaigns in the Pacific. Some where a Marine General took and order from an Admiral...bit hunks out of his tongue...saluted ...said Yes Sir and walked off...this is not how they operate.Off for a walk...Peace ya'll


----------



## novitius (Apr 9, 2020)

Morning OFC! We've plenty of rain up this way HP. I go do a dance for ya, maybe they enjoy and help you out? 
 Up early to spray bugs but now I go dance in the rain for a bit.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 9, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Well the warm spell is over. 
I have 3 plants I have No room for indoors and its still too cold at night to leave them outside.
I guess its back to the out in the day and in during the night again.    I just can't bring myself to destroy the girlz I raised from a cut.  lol.  Sentimental old fool that I am.  lol


----------



## thegloman (Apr 9, 2020)

Companies today are bragging about making plants taste like meat.. but cows have been doing that for ages!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 9, 2020)

I see that i'm not the only old fart up and about this morning, so good morning all. Hope today is a better day than yesterday was.  Be well ya'll.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 9, 2020)

Mornin' toots. Cool and overcast here this morning. Getting ready to run a day's worth of plating tank chemistry tests, fun fun,  love me some data points lol. 
Work has been unusually awful this week but I found out yesterday I'm getting upgraded to an office/lab nearly triple the size of my current 6x8 broom closet... and it has an exterior window! After begging for years for just a real bookcase... I got one of the nicest spaces in the whole facility. So that's a ray of sunshine during these dark times.
The climbing rose I moved earlier in the week is hanging in there and showing new leaf growth. I suspect it's not going to flower much this year after being dug up and manhandled at the end of dormant season and hope I'm wrong. 
Everyone have a lovely day and remember to tell your plants something encouraging! I hear they enjoy flattery ; )


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2020)

Morning and have a good day.
I am heading to work. Well im actually going to my office in the other room.


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- Woke up with my back hurts and making grandpa noise when I move !- I don't like it !-- I took 3 of them caps and some Advil --
HP - That was my 2nd time at Ft Polk - I did my basic training there in 1973 -- Spent my last 6-8 months of that enlistment there before they let me out !--Saw my first music concert in Shrevesport -- Albert King opened for some skinny white guy named Eric Clapton -
When I reenlisted it had been a touch over 5 years since my discharge so they sent me to Ft Jackson SC and made me go thru basic training again !-- Showed up with a couple Xacto- knifes - A metal tube with with a screw in thing U can put different craft blades for craft work and the like -- looks a lot like a ball point pen !--
Mine had been modified into a one hitter pipe !-- That soft metal tube of BenGay ointment ? - Had been emptied and cleaned - stood on end and some melted wax poured into the nozzle end so U open it U see BenGay--Unfold the flat end and pull that bag of manicured weed out for the one hitter - Same with that tube of toothpaste !- 2 of them cop soldiers searched my **** make sure I wasn't bringing in contraband !--
I woulda paid more attention to that shave kit !- Dats where da **** was hid !-- Made me a squad leader again - for a little while - It didn't work out !-- They took all your civilian **** and only let U keep your shave kit !-- Who woulda ever thunk it ?- Took everything leaving me only my shave kit and writing instruments !- including that one hitter !-

Overcast in the mudhole -- Got to stay down and let my poor back heal up some !


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Satan whispered in my ear-- You're not strong enough to face the coming storm !-- I whispered back -- 6 feet back mofo !


----------



## Lesso (Apr 9, 2020)

Keef said:


> Satan whispered in my ear-- You're not strong enough to face the coming storm !-- I whispered back -- 6 feet back mofo !


Get after it keef


----------



## Lesso (Apr 9, 2020)

Morning folks. Fighting a little cabin fever and a little depression. I did find a private gym to use since mine was shut down. That should help with the bad feelings. Im about to pop some cheesy headband seeds too, that always makes me feel better. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Wet and rainy today.  I am heading down to my shop soon.  Gonna get wet going down there.
  There is a frog living in my shop I call ribbet.  It seems I have a lot of frogs down there or it's the same one I see every year.  ha ha  I leave one of the shop doors open whenever I am down there.  Maybe they come in to the shop that way.  I dunno but this frog keeps me and my plants company.   Seeing as it's raining I know I will see him or her.  It is good to have company in these times of self isolation.  sigh

Stay safe


----------



## Lesso (Apr 9, 2020)

Frogs make great company.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 9, 2020)

good morning friends


----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Been staying up later and waking up later as the week has progressed. Not much point in getting upset or uptight about the world. Lambs bread brings the world in perspective. I like getting high. Tunes are jammin'. Another cup of Joe with strawberry milk.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 9, 2020)

Morning friends.  Cold her in the mountains but I'm working my way up to a big day.  Make that  a big bud.  I ain't going anywhere.  I am gonna clean my glass though.  All my pipes are clogged.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 9, 2020)

i do have six new pineapples coming in....cant be sad about that


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Don't miss the corona virus update this afternoon !- Corona virus gonna tell us how it's gonna save us from political name !


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Update on the Bat Cave -- Still haven't got my car back -- Realtor acting like a deer in the headlights -- Nephew's GF - going to work in a nursing home !-- They trying to kill me !
I plan on coming up out this mudhole but dam virus make it hard on me !-- Stay tuned !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2020)

Cant touch that,,da nanana dada dada,,cant touch that.
Just watch the pig dance.


----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2020)

C-19 cough


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Either that or them THC crystals U been putting on top that pipe ?

Edit -- Off into some Steely Dan 
Dirty Work - Hey Nineteen -- ....


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 9, 2020)

Congrats on the upgrade SA...your moving on up...nice pineapple lesso...all ways wanted to try them here but I am a bit far North...South part of the State can grow oranges and lemons...but it is a struggle here. County made available 1175 ...CV-19 kills ...stay at home yard signs...stopped in local market...10 or so people there...maybe...all the "limit one per customer" signs are gone...bread rack was completely full..store employ asked if I wanted extra loaf...ahh nooo...Walmart is back to normal..no divided lines...guess it was just the first of the month rush they had to have extra control. Got ready to go to town today and it was...mask...gloves...gun...getting confused if I am buying or robbing.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 9, 2020)

Lesso said:


> View attachment 260518
> i do have six new pineapples coming in....cant be sad about that


Ok that is seriously cool. Did you start with seeds, cuttings, an old pineapple top...?


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 9, 2020)

Morni.... Good afternoon everyone.  More of yesterday, a new digit flipped on the calendar.  we are in a CV-19 safe isolation so this is our life for a while.  Our kids are doing the same, so except for each other, nothing new comes in.

I found a new led that I want.   Scientists have tested far UV C light in the 222 nm range.  Its frequency penetrates and kills viruses but doesnt hurt people.  It works nearly instantaneously.  Only one manufacturer that i saw so far, but there will soon be a bunch.  It won't penetrate tears making it eye safe.  It won't  penetrate the epidermal layer of skin making it non-cancerous.  It kills cold and flu viruses too.  Of course, its back ordered and vaporware for everyday people so far, but i would install those in every room and flash sanitize nightly. I believe that the patent is open sourced, so it should be available soon.

Stay safe.


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Look at that ?-- They got a new flavor of Fool-Aid - --Trumpberry !-- It's Logic free !


----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2020)

I have UV C lights. They were for a water treatment system, but I've been using them for my mycology projects to sterilize my work area.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 9, 2020)

Aren't those the lights they tested out for sterilizing the locker room at some school that had a norovirus outbreak?


----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2020)

No idea. They use UV lights as you go into an OR. Not sure if they are UV C or another wavelength but it is to kill stuff on your clothes and skin. Keef would know more than I do


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 9, 2020)

Keef said:


> Look at that ?-- They got a new flavor of Fool-Aid - --Trumpberry !-- It's Logic free !



This is real science, findings replicated by other real researchers.  These are the experts that anti science people don't believe.  The company making the 300 watt units are selling to hospitals for clean rooms.

UV C is a lower frequency than far UV C.  UV C is used in enclosed areas or for sanitation without people around.  UV C has dangers.  The higher frequency blows apart the DNA RNA of viruses.  Their smaller size than bacteria makes them much more vulnerable to the higher frequency in the 219-222 nm range.


----------



## novitius (Apr 9, 2020)

It's a little nug but it's frosty. I just got done
Playing in the dirt. Time to burn. 3 hours in the tents today.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 9, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Ok that is seriously cool. Did you start with seeds, cuttings, an old pineapple top...?


One cut pineapple top. Then i just cloned until i had a dozen or so


----------



## Lesso (Apr 9, 2020)

novitius said:


> It's a little nug but it's frosty. I just got done
> Playing in the dirt. Time to burn. 3 hours in the tents today.
> View attachment 260524


Youre killin it nov!


----------



## Lesso (Apr 9, 2020)

All this cabin fever could make a MANgo crazy....
My neighbors keep taking them. I dont say anything, and im told asians like green mangos with sugar and fish sauce, but i hope they leave a couple to ripen for me lol. Let me tell you, when you have tree ripened mangos you can never eat a store bought one again (maybe). Its like mango flavored candy, beautiful. I have 3 trees now, im hoping my neighbors leave me with a dozen or so.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 9, 2020)

Even without tree candy that's a handsome shrub. Reminds me of an oversized camellia crossed with a schefflera, very nice even as an ornamental. Interestingly enough, my SO's sister in law is a Thai chick who owns a mango plantation and goes back to harvest and is an executive chef at a fancy joint in Connecticut in between mango seasons. Oh man Thai red curry with duck and very slightly underripe mangoes... It's to die for.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 9, 2020)

Cleaning up some Soma Lavender from a couple little plants I finished in half gallons. I gotta say my nicest looking bud comes from my most modest plants. The triple grape has also given me some super shapely frosty nugs when tossed into flower soon after rooting. Also pictured is a bit of blackberry cream that I let go a little longer than last time due to the zoomies.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2020)

That is beautiful Stinky, Lesso, that tree is beautiful, its leafs remind me of peaches, but they aren't that shiny.  And yes what you said stinky, it does look exactly like that cross.  I made a pretty good pot roast yesterday. Cooked it six hours in beef stock, I think bud would marry me again just for that roast. The meat was from costco. so hot beef sammies for him for dinner. 
This is a weird time in our lives you guys, incase you didn't know.


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Thunder boomers moving into the mudhole -- Still down in the back some but seems to be easing up some !--
Rose -- Strange time in our lives ? -- Not really we just living in the twilight zone !-- Personally looking around ?-- I don't feel near crazy as I used to feel !-- I see freaky **** happening all over !-- People be acting like they got some dam brain damage !--I'm offended !--  That's my gig !-- Y'all need to start acting right !- So what was --is gone ?-- We just build another reality --one even better !-- I got up off that concrete floor after I shattered my face -- I think I can handle this ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Who was the psychology dude ? - Aladin ?-- I think so !-- They made me to see lots of counselors --mind benders and such !--  Am I making **** up ?-- I swear I seen mind bender words around here somewhere - Maybe it wasn't Aladin ?--
No offense either way-- I'd just like to hear how a mind bender deal with walking thru chaos ?-- 

Yeah I took too many caps -- I don't care !-- Smoking some good **** too !-- I just got this thing about wonder how minds process the unknown ?-- Cause that's all we got right now !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Magic lights in the OR ?-- after my time !-- Is it like barber's use to sterilize thier combs and **** ?-- All we had was negative pressure rooms - Somebody open the door the air always come in --not go out !


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

I got early rat kill weed ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Umbra -- I'm sorry Cuz !- It was an accident !-- Leroy he sneaky as his dad Waldo !-- He got to her !-- Sundae Driver times a Bunch of Grapes -- Dam !-- I ain't throwing the seed out !-- I don't even know how many it will be but looks like not many -- Li'l bastid !-- I need to look some more !


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

OK storm hit !- Trailer shaking - I don't want to play Dorothy and go to OZ !-- F off !!!--- I ain't dying in this mudhole !
Missed me !-- Dam !-- Down in the back - in the mudhole - in the middle of an epidemic - growing weed in a prohibition state-- In the middle of a Frickin tornado -- Well ain't that a bit*h ?

Edit !-- -- Missed me again !-- but ya getting close !

Edit - Edit -- Is that all U got ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 9, 2020)

Keef say hi to the Lollipop Guild for me. You know they are medicated lollipops right? It's Oz, after all, where poppies grow everywhere and that guy giving you directions to Tim Hortons is actually a bale of hay in overalls.


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Mind yourself on this one HP !-- Rumbling off in the distance then it hit hard and fast -- U know they get stronger as they ride that ridge up your way !- Just regular storming behind that line !


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Dam still in the mudhole Stinky !- but I am righteously medicated !-- Wild storm !- somebody need to put a leash on that thang !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Tell me true ?-- Witches can't really shuffle dance can they ?
I vote too many caps ?- Get down with your bad self !--


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 9, 2020)

Snow here today.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 9, 2020)

No snow here but it is cold.  I wuz hopin this was over


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 9, 2020)

All right you showoffs here's my humble offering


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 9, 2020)

Thunderhail around 230 this afternoon,  and i missed it at work 15 miles north ! Aaargh it just rained Very Seriously at the plant. Roomie sent pics, looked like about 3/16 ths pellets. Kinda cool.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 9, 2020)

Sweeet nick quality AND quantity eh


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Y'all smoke too much weed that's your dam problem ! -- I mean if U would cut back on quanity or quality U might not get all high and end up watching  scantily dressed witches shuffle dancing -- Was that even real ?-- Other Keef - Where U at ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 9, 2020)

44oz


----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2020)

THCa Crystals.  Meat. Cause that's how I roll


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

I rest my case !

Give me a bite !- No just get me a plate !- I can roll like that !--
Let me hold that pipe a minute ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 9, 2020)

Man,,,,,,, just,,,,,,, man


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 9, 2020)

Good evening old stoners...they keep promising 70* and they lie...they said it last week and the lied...they’re saying it about this weekend too...I guess we’ll see if they lie...I agree Nick, it ain’t snow here but it’s chilly...I got about 12 grams of herb left and I’m not seein flowers yet...may have to break down and go to a pot store...I think we have delivery services nearby but I think that is strictly medical and I don’t have one of those...there are weed store in Sacramento though so, road trip...tornados not very common out west here, I’m glad...though our shakers can be problematic as well...I moved out of the major quake zone though I lived pretty much on a fault line for 15 years, we just never got the big one...or at least not in my neighborhood...One happened though, loma prieta...the one that flattened a double decker freeway on one side of the bay and collapsed the upper deck of a section of the bay bridge...woke me up as I was sleeping from my night shift...lol
Y’all flashing some pretty buds tonight, one day I hope to have some pretty buds too...


----------



## novitius (Apr 9, 2020)

They liked my dance this morning? Y'all got rains already? An abundance of food upon your houses! 
   
I'm getting a little stir crazy again lol. Watching perfect strangers from e1! Nothing gonna stop me now!


----------



## novitius (Apr 9, 2020)

I almost forgot... If I were to buy a power conditioner/regulator that allowed me to step up to 220/240 would I be able to run a higher amperage and wattage or does that really only help soften surges from large appliances like ac?


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

65 degrees at 10 pm here -- Ran my a.c. today - got hot and I'm laid up recovering - Then the storm came and cooled it off this evening !
U got the genetics RE -- it takes some time to get to weed independence-- U got to grow it faster than U smoke it - U on your way-- Gloman back in the saddle again after some unpleasantness-- I 've had hard spots - It happens !


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2020)

Nov wanna use his power meter for a fan


----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2020)

Some use their power for good, some for evil … I guess a fan works


----------



## novitius (Apr 9, 2020)

No, I'm tired of the fuses blowing. This place so old it's still running busses. I can order cords for my rolling ac and when I'm ready to get a new light I can probably get that in higher voltage too.... I was just wondering if that's a way to open load.


----------



## novitius (Apr 9, 2020)

The more I try to figure it out the more confused I get. Generally that's where I give up...


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 9, 2020)

They do it in Europe


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Gday OFC hope you are all staying safe , have officially lost control of this grow , branches are starting to collapse with the weight , I rekon I got about  2 week to go so just gunna let it run its course , nice feed there Umbra thinkin I might get some fillet on the barby tonight after seeing that . stay safe


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 10, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> They do it in Europe


What is it we do SN?


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 10, 2020)

QBC, nice buds ya got there. Congrats.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 10, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Canna Porn and smoked meat...great eye opener today!...All those buds look spectacular...QB...take 2 gold Stars for that run! Nov...you sent the perfect rain...1/2 inch last night was just right on the garden...Keef it had died down after the daytime heating wore off so it was not as juicy when it passed here at 9pm. Barbers use UV lighting to sterilize their equipment...might find some bulbs there that will kill most organisms.I am thinking on some ribs for the holiday...bought a nice string of baby backs yesterday...trying to decide if I want dry roast or sauce now.Has this week/year gone by way too fast?...it is no longer an issue of what day it is ...but more like what month it is...guess time flies when your having fun...so they say. Off for a walk and to see what I can get into today...Have a stress free and safe day ya'll!


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 10, 2020)

cheers AS and HP  Havnt had buds like this for a while, the new light has changed every thing , cant wait to get them hangin so I can start again


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 10, 2020)

G'Morning OFC.  We lost track of the days that it has been since we drove a vehicle.  A couple of weeks is our guess.  Thanks to the "What are you listening to?" thread, I've dusted off the guitars and started practicing again.  My sight reading is gone.  I played by ear for a long time.  It will take a while to relearn reading music again.  Fingers work though.  It keeps me constructively occupied while hunkered in.I

Otherwise, I have to negotiate kitchen equipment to decarb without stinking up the house.  Once the kids are out of the house this weekend, I will try making coconut butter and gummies.

Take care,  stay safe and healthy.


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

Morning OFC 
We thought 2019 sucked then 2020 said here hold my Corona and watch this !
Crocket in da house !-- That looks like real marijuana - I thought we were just simulating ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

April 10 already ?-- I'm officially old today !- 65 years ago I happened to the world --Little white baby Keef was born on Easter morning !--   Life taught me how to take a professional grade asswhooping and I'm still standing !- Sure ashell not dying in this mudhole !- I got big weed to grow !

Good Friday to U !-- I always thought all Fridays were good Fridays myself !

Edit -- They say God's gonna return to earth and save us all !--- I would suggest he not do that !- Look what happened that time U sent your son down Cuz ?-- That did not go well !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 10, 2020)

Happy B-Day Keef!...and watch bad Keef today...you know how he is around cake.


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Happy Bday Keef . Ill drink to that


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 10, 2020)

Keef, have a Happy B-Day.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 10, 2020)

Easter is a good birthday date.  It changes year to year. 

 I myself was born on 4/20.  Or not!  Gotta watch that personal information.  And nice photoshopping skilz btw.

I am always shocked to see how many bots and lurkers are around compared to people participating in site stats.


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> What is it we do SN?


Good morning OFC. Nov, it's not that hard. Power= voltage x current. The wiring in your house is a certain size. It is based on the amount of current you can draw in that circuit. If you needed 1000w of power and you had 110v, it would take about 9 amps of current. But if you took the same 1000w and had 220v it would only take 4.5 amps. If the circuit is rated for 20 amps @ 110 volts it would mean about 2,200 watts, but the same circuit running 20 amps @ 220 volts would be 4,400 watts. So by running a higher voltage, you can use more power without tripping the breaker all the time. Jimmy what you guys do, is run a higher voltage than 110v and use less current. Here you need to run 220v to a dedicated outlet or you need to run a step up transformer to increase the voltage to 220v.
Crockett, I've been telling people how those lights rock, but until you grow with them and see what they can do, you simply wouldn't believe it.


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)

Keef, happy birthday my friend. If no one has told ya … you old. Dax, I sight read tablature but not music. When I auditioned at the Peabody conservatory The Villa Lobos etudes and preludes are prerequisites. I was playing 1 of the etudes and it was all written in tab. Didn't get in because of that. The Guiliani piece opus 121 all in tab, lol.


----------



## novitius (Apr 10, 2020)

Good morning OFC! 
Happy birthday Keef!! Have some cake! 
Thanks Umbra, it was about 1am, I was tired. I was stuck at wiring... I'm guess it's 16 or 14g. I'm really worried about setting fire to us. I think the best option be too just move...
Keef, happy birthday!!


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)

Nov, in the spare bedroom I was running 2 1kw HPS plus fans and a few other things. Kept popping breaker. Ran extension chord to another circuit to make it all work. Replaced the 2 HPS with the LED and solved the breaker popping and heat issue. The garage has both 220 and 110. Lights are 220 but fans and other stuff is 110. Running 220v @ 100A in garage.


----------



## novitius (Apr 10, 2020)

I did pick up a decent extension cord yesterday or the day before... Days are blending together. I guess I'll just run a long cord. I don't have the option of rewiring and we really don't have a breaker box, it's an old fuse panel.  If we had breakers I could make this happen pretty easily and safely as long as the panel was up to par. 
 Thank you for your help Umbra. I'll run the cord for now. This time next year the goal is a new (to us) property.


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

Good Friday Bud porn ?-- White Indica


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

Umbra's -- Sundae Driver times Bunch of Grapes -- I messed this one up this run but there's more !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 10, 2020)

good morning...happy birthday keef...


----------



## novitius (Apr 10, 2020)

Alright one more ? About the step up just to finish them off and get the pestering from my mind. I can't seem to word it properly for a Google response...
 Say this: I have a 110 [email protected] 15A. I'm putting 1100w into that circuit as a steady load. AC kicks on, [email protected] 1500w and intermittently blows fuses.  I would need to buy a step up rated at twice the wattage of what I need? So, I use 2600 at peak, I'd need one rated @ 5200w? Once that's on the line, it's only cutting ( we'll say lights and ac) in half , bringing their load to 800-1000w.  That still leaves me all the room up to 1500w again?


----------



## Lesso (Apr 10, 2020)

Happy birthday to @Keef


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello OFC
When I had my carpet cleaning business my portable extractor had a separate circuit indicator light that would come one when my heater and extractor were on different circuits to prevent tripping a circuit breaker.  I wonder if they have such a thing for grow lights? 

I hope you have a GREAT day Keef!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2020)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEEF.


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)

novitius said:


> Alright one more ? About the step up just to finish them off and get the pestering from my mind. I can't seem to word it properly for a Google response...
> Say this: I have a 110 [email protected] 15A. I'm putting 1100w into that circuit as a steady load. AC kicks on, [email protected] 1500w and intermittently blows fuses.  I would need to buy a step up rated at twice the wattage of what I need? So, I use 2600 at peak, I'd need one rated @ 5200w? Once that's on the line, it's only cutting ( we'll say lights and ac) in half , bringing their load to 800-1000w.  That still leaves me all the room up to 1500w again?


The surge current is typically from capacitance induction motors and not all AC devices need that extra umph to start. My mini split is not on the 100A panel. It is tied directly to the main panel and 200A line.


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

I ran an extension cord from another room / circuit - lights on one circuit everything else on seperate circuit - 
I can teach U how to melt an extension cord ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey folks.  Life is good again.  Breathed a sigh of relief after returning from the post office today. I received  notice to sign for a delivery nd that scared my paranoid self half to death.  Finally said what the heck you only live once and went.  Now I have new seeds and a new T-shirt.  Yee haaah!  Its cold here but I'm ready to celibrate with some new seeds from ripper.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 10, 2020)

Now just waiting for one more package & I will be growing some new strains.

Oh and happy birthday keef.  Now you can go on Medicaid.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 10, 2020)

That's it...Its Friday and a crisis is on...I am shutting it down the rest of the afternoon...its Keef's birthday after all. New LED's...min-split and EC fan motors have cut 40 to 50 bucks off my electric bill...not to mention the lower amps on the lines. I tend to be over cautious with power and try not to exceed 75% circuit load...I used 10ga running outlets for generator hook-ups...(no extension cords through doors)..all so on my mini-split hook-up(cussed a few times putting it in conduit due to stiffness)...I ran it to outside box adding a new breaker for it. I put a male/female split in it so I can hook it to the generator with out a transfer switch. Green Crack is not a good choice for home detention ...it is on the up-lifting note....but...I have eat 2 days worth of rice cakes in one morning..glad they are only 35 calories a piece!


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)

LOL, HP I'm smoking some lambs bread and trimmed plants, watered plants, cleaned pool, did dishes, laundry in process. Pots and pans are soaking. Cutting grass in a minute. Need to trim up trees and take dogs for a walk.


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

U can't always get what U want -- but if U try sometimes --  U just might find -- U get what U need !

Caps again ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 10, 2020)

Guess I’m smokin the wrong weed...I’ve not found any of that busy weed...did I say happy birthday keef?
Happy Birthday Keef!!!


The dogs begin to bark
All over my neighborhood
I got a feelin' about the future
And it ain't too good, I know


----------



## novitius (Apr 10, 2020)

I guess I'm running a 14/2 for the ac, it shouldn't melt? It's not warm enough outside to install the window unit. 
 Thanks for the info on your runs guys. Noted for future use. Hopefully sooner than later.... 
 $7 a box for fuses and needless trips to home Depot don't add up these days. Didn't matter as much before if I blew a fuse on occasion during storms. I really don't want any issues in the grow for as long as possible though. I'm gonna end up building a house around my grow rooms someday lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

420 ish ?-- 
Might as well do some burnt offerings ?
Dax afraid to give out too much info ?-- Cause somebody might find him ?---I was born in Conroe Texas April 10th 1955 -- It would be easy to find me !-- I was probably the prettiest baby born that day ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

Think old brain damaged gonna give it all away ?
If U carried a different name now than what was on your birth certificate U would be bold too !-- I gots honorable discharges from the US army in 2 different names !-- Sometimes I'm not even sure who I am !


----------



## novitius (Apr 10, 2020)

Keef, what's your favorite smoke?


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

The kind that gets U high - high !-- I like to think of it as a quest -- Don't think I've found the best yet !-- I got nothing left from some bought seed -- I grow OFC genetics and I do just fine !-- Right now I'm working on getting a harvest ahead so I can get some aging !-- I do like me some nice jar aged weed !-- For me though- Some always better than none !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 10, 2020)

I can't grow my favorite weed.  It stinks so bad they would smell it in the courthouse, 2 miles away.


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

Dam Skunk lover !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 10, 2020)

Gonna pop some sunset sherbet for an outdoor. I wasn’t gonna do any more autos but I have some seed so why not...just some stuff I had left from last year...gonna need something to take up to my sons place on the hill anyway...


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

I know Y'all think Other Keef just a figment of my imagination but he real !- He got his own set of papers to prove it !-- Wonder where he went ?-- Last time I saw him he was second lining off with them shuffle dancing witches ! -- Pretty sure that was a figment of my imagination?
OFC weed is good weed !


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

I just don't see a reason to buy some seed when OFC weed do this ?-- Umbra's Sundae Driver time a Bunch of Grapes and I messed up this one !


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

U should know I cloned dahell out of it too !---


----------



## thegloman (Apr 10, 2020)

Howdy yall!
Well its been kind of a crummy day so far.  Woke up feeling sickly and of course I get worried about it being covid 19 but T.G. it seems to just be a cold.
Xanax, Vicodin and Ibuprophin with a big fatty has me right as rain!
I love that we have a Minimum of 2 420 breaks a day, but I must confess, I take several more breaks a day than 2.  lol
Now I need to fix some grub and add about 10ml of tincture.   I should be able to sleep the night away.
Barny got his release papers today!  No jumping or horse play but no more mandatory 24/7 kennel.    These little doggies sure can get right up in your heart.  
Keef
Happy Birthday Brother!   I hope your day is going great!
  I'm dealing with too many irons in the fire!  I'm gonna take cuts from the excess clones I have and give the mothers to my neighbor.   Lol. He wants to grow but he just don't have a green thumb.   Poor guy kills half of everything I give him.
Almost time to start some WI X BBSL.   I also have been gifted some auto seeds too.  They going into my asparagus bed!
After I clean out the greenhouse that collapsed Ill plant a bunch of the SR-1 hemp in there.   Home made CBD is a heck of a lot better than the stuff the stores have.   I Will cross a few high THC plants with the hemp too.   I really want to create a strain that has extreme CBD and medium THC.   Something I can use in all situations without worry of impairment.  Frank's gift is dang good for that so I'm gonna give this a try.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 10, 2020)

Well, believe it or not it snowed today.  When I went to the post office this morning we were getting flakes.  Nuttin' serious but still.  Long 'bout 1/2 hour ago the mail lady shows up at my house and I got everything I need for my next 10 rounds.  Couple of years ago I grew out a crop using Walmart re-usable grocery bags.  Small plants but it was an experiment.  Now I am gonna revisit that idea and look into those felt fabric pots.  Any of you growers use them?


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

WI-X-BBSL- U grew her before Gloman -- She get big outside !


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

How's the birthday going?- Pulled a muscle or something in my back -- Got to lay up a few days and let it mend !-- So took too many caps smoking good weed and been mostly bullet proof all day !--


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Well, believe it or not it snowed today.  When I went to the post office this morning we were getting flakes.  Nuttin' serious but still.  Long 'bout 1/2 hour ago the mail lady shows up at my house and I got everything I need for my next 10 rounds.  Couple of years ago I grew out a crop using Walmart re-usable grocery bags.  Small plants but it was an experiment.  Now I am gonna revisit that idea and look into those felt fabric pots.  Any of you growers use them?


That's what Rose, 2RE, Hammy all use.


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

Gotta top off my bloom boxes -pumps sucking air - thirsty buggers -- Is there a thing called swamp water aeroponics ?
There is now !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 10, 2020)

My grow shop has a couple brands, I get the cheap ones and I don’t see any difference...I think that’s about all I’ve ever used so I don’t know if they are any better...after drying them I turn them inside out and brush them good then wash’em in the machine when my wife’s not looking...actually I soak them good in some bleach water first...
Happy birthday keef!!!


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Crockett, I've been telling people how those lights rock, but until you grow with them and see what they can do, you simply wouldn't believe it.[/QUOTE]
absolutely umbra  , I feel that the last 10 years of growing has been wasted ,  it is all about the light , even though Ive have had some hum dingers over the years I feel like Im finally  getting it


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey RE !
Rumors of what he'd done and rumors of what he'd do --kept folks off the track to Hattie's shack in back of the Black Bayou !


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 10, 2020)

novitius said:


> I did pick up a decent extension cord yesterday or the day before... Days are blending together. I guess I'll just run a long cord. I don't have the option of rewiring and we really don't have a breaker box, it's an old fuse panel.  If we had breakers I could make this happen pretty easily and safely as long as the panel was up to par.
> Thank you for your help Umbra. I'll run the cord for now. This time next year the goal is a new (to us) property.


hey Nov you can buy breakers now that fit into the fuse panel might not solve the problem but makes things a lot easier


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

Crocket in da house !- Which light y'all talking about ?--- U know I'm looking at lights ?


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 10, 2020)

feeling a bit under the weather this morning , Keef birthday drink turned into a session , need some caps


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Keef said:


> Crocket in da house !- Which light y'all talking about ?--- U know I'm looking at lights ?


Premium LED X Grow Light Hydropinic 4FT PHILIPS LUMILE Chip 660W Better Fluence , I went the 660 due to the space I had but can go bigger


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey Crocket.  I'm seeing the diff in hydro and soil,  not sure how I like it but I am going to give it a more serious go the next round.


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

On it !---Are they white ?--


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi St Nick , Ive never grown in dirt inside so never had a comparison , waiting on a full report when your done LOL , I don't think I could go to dirt now ,


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Keef said:


> On it !---Are they white ?--


YEP


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

That's what I love about this place !- If U got A question somebody up in here got an answer !-- Figuring all dis **** out on your own with nothing but some searches would not be easy !

Where else could a guy from Texas get grow help from an Aussie ?

Like Umbra said -- Growing weed  is so simple it's complicated !


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)

Crocket's LED is very close to what I have Keef.


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)

ah um, Keef you know my genetics will thrive under those next generation LEDs like you've never seen before. Start treating you like a rock star


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

That $2,500 light ? - Dam -- I got maybe $2,500 earmarked for lights for a whole bedroom !- I might have to stick to second best !- I don't know ?-- Maybe I need to get my hustle on ?-- $5,000 in lights ?- Dam !- The genetics deserve it !-- I know what they'll do with these halfass lights I got !--
I'm need some help if I'm do this right ?--

Nick -- water is harder at first but once U find your groove it becomes 2nd nature !-- I tried dirt for my nephew - wasn't the best pot growing dirt but I just feel more comfortable in water !- There's many ways to the dank !- What ever works for U !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

Anybody can grow run of the mill weed and make money - That's not what I want -- Is it something like pride in worksmanship ? -- Why is good enough not good enough for me ?-- No --I want the best genetics in the best environment I can provide --and grow the best weed I can !-- Legal or illegal I gotta shine !-- I knew it would come to this eventually !--

Edit --- Growing in a flooded out old mobile home in a mudhole with swamp water and he talking  environment ?- Where U been Other Keef - No ! Forget it I don't want to know !


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)

I paid $900


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)

I put it on a 6' light mover, of course


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)

That would replace 4 of your lights


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

What's a light mover ?-- I thought that was my job ?
$900 ?- times 2 ? -- OK 3 ?- Whole average bedroom -- what my best setup ?

We can do this !-- Maybe !- I can't have an electrician in like U guys ? - Can we walk me thru an install ?


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Keef said:


> That $2,500 light ? - Dam -- I got maybe $2,500 earmarked for lights for a whole bedroom !- I might have to stick to second best !- I don't know ?-- Maybe I need to get my hustle on ?-- $5,000 in lights ?- Dam !- The genetics deserve it !-- I know what they'll do with these halfass lights I got !--
> I'm need some help if I'm do this right ?--
> 
> Nick -- water is harder at first but once U find your groove it becomes 2nd nature !-- I tried dirt for my nephew - wasn't the best pot growing dirt but I just feel more comfortable in water !- There's many ways to the dank !- What ever works for U !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

Dam Crocket must be early morning there?- U got the COVID  cabin fever and not sleeping?


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

Not the same light ?- That thing move across that bar slowly or U gotta move it ?-- I see what U doing there !- I like it !-- So far I just been puttng my boxes on the floor and hanging a light over it -- Stick in a window unit add some fans and done - I need a little more grow room class ?- Umbra got exhaust fans and even a space ray gun thang --probably CO2 too ?- I gotta think about this some - Not what I wanna do !--but --Where to get da money to pay for it !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 10, 2020)

This week has been brutal. And I mean, the worst week of my career. Its friday, toots. I'm burnt out. I'm doing the jobs of 3 to 4 positions that have been eliminated over the years. The recent layoffs aren't helping. It just keeps snowballing... oh stinky can do it remporarily til we hire someone to re fill that position in a few months... yeah, heard that whopper before...  it never happens though. Im only getting a bigger office because my physical work materials have overflowed the lab. Today was a holiday.  I had to go in and pump a tank while my hazmat hauler waited in the empty parking lot. Then, the forklift was locked up with a chain. With a combination lock. In the dark, in a giant room where who the eff knows where the switch is. And when I went to our other plant to do their shipment, I set off the burglar alarm. Even though I told the facilities manager every day since last Monday I was going to be there. And I'm going to get reamed by HR on Monday for violating the no overtime policy they put in place at the beginning of the month. **** them, I can't do my job in 40 hours.  Not even close.  I wish the restaurants were still open. I miss being a simple happy dirty sweaty greasy line cook. It was warm and there was laughter and food fights. Those were the good times. Yay now I have a matching 401k and dental. But no energy at the end of the week to even leave the house. 
I'm grateful to have a job. But it's killing me slowly by a thousand paper cuts.

Happy birthday Keef and other Keef.  You boys have a good evening and stay da hell outta trouble!


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)

Keef said:


> Not the same light ?- That thing move across that bar slowly or U gotta move it ?-- I see what U doing there !- I like it !-- So far I just been puttng my boxes on the floor and hanging a light over it -- Stick in a window unit add some fans and done - I need a little more grow room class ?- Umbra got exhaust fans and even a space ray gun thang --probably CO2 too ?- I gotta think about this some - Not what I wanna do !--but --Where to get da money to pay for it !


No it's meant for illustrative purposes. Lights out in the tent with the LED and mover. But no need for exhaust with the led


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

Umbra I thought so it was the mover I was looking at -- Does the light travel across the bar with a motor ?

Thank U Stinky !-- I was a surgical assistant for long time but now I'm a pot farmer !-- If Texas do what I expect and turn medical loose after the 1st of the year I'm in a fine place to take advantage of that !-- Worse that happens I have to find me some street dealers to move it instead !
What I want out of it !- I'm old I'm not looking to make a fortune but I do like to live well and lights are expensive !
I do hope they let me be legal but it really don't matter !- Prohibition is all I've ever known !- They open up medical I open up in the "grey area"-- Put some lawyer money up and go all in ?-- Gonna be like a rodeo when the law change in Texas anyway !-- There's no weed infrastructure and most  carpetbagger weed entrepreneurs not gonna know much about weed !-- All I got is the grow knowledge and  weed that will light U up ! - and I know a couple other pot farmers to boot !

Edit -- I got a simple philosophy!-
I call it the Honey Badger philosophy !--  I'm old !- I enjoy growing weed and making liqour and that's what I'm gonna do !
If U like it then enjoy ! - If not ?-- Honey Badger don't really care !


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2020)

Cops bust up some my $900 lights ?-- One thing U can count on -- I'm be getting an asswhooping !
Cops don't fight fair !-- They put handcuffs on U then kick yourass so they don't have to worry bout getting hurt !- If There's 6 of them ?-- They not gonna fight U one on one -- All 6 of them gonna be hitting U wit **** -- some be tazing at U --Another be calling back up so they can beat on U some too -- Can't win fighting the cops ! Them sticks like they got ?- They like using them !- Elbow was my trick shot !-- Tag U on the elbow with that stick-- fights over !-- Experience tells me this works !--


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)

Keef said:


> Umbra I thought so it was the mover I was looking at -- Does the light travel across the bar with a motor ?
> 
> Thank U Stinky !-- I was a surgical assistant for long time but now I'm a pot farmer !-- If Texas do what I expect and turn medical loose after the 1st of the year I'm in a fine place to take advantage of that !-- Worse that happens I have to find me some street dealers to move it instead !
> What I want out of it !- I'm old I'm not looking to make a fortune but I do like to live well and lights are expensive !
> ...


Yes there is a motor to move it. The speed and dwell time at each end is adjustable. about $150. Adds significant increase in canopy coverage


----------



## novitius (Apr 10, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> This week has been brutal. And I mean, the worst week of my career. Its friday, toots. I'm burnt out. I'm doing the jobs of 3 to 4 positions that have been eliminated over the years. The recent layoffs aren't helping. It just keeps snowballing... oh stinky can do it remporarily til we hire someone to re fill that position in a few months... yeah, heard that whopper before...  it never happens though. Im only getting a bigger office because my physical work materials have overflowed the lab. Today was a holiday.  I had to go in and pump a tank while my hazmat hauler waited in the empty parking lot. Then, the forklift was locked up with a chain. With a combination lock. In the dark, in a giant room where who the eff knows where the switch is. And when I went to our other plant to do their shipment, I set off the burglar alarm. Even though I told the facilities manager every day since last Monday I was going to be there. And I'm going to get reamed by HR on Monday for violating the no overtime policy they put in place at the beginning of the month. **** them, I can't do my job in 40 hours.  Not even close.  I wish the restaurants were still open. I miss being a simple happy dirty sweaty greasy line cook. It was warm and there was laughter and food fights. Those were the good times. Yay now I have a matching 401k and dental. But no energy at the end of the week to even leave the house.
> I'm grateful to have a job. But it's killing me slowly by a thousand paper cuts.
> 
> Happy birthday Keef and other Keef.  You boys have a good evening and stay da **** outta trouble!


Big hugs Stinky! Rest up, watch some TV.


----------



## novitius (Apr 10, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> hey Nov you can buy breakers now that fit into the fuse panel might not solve the problem but makes things a lot easier


What?? I'm going to look now! Thank you very much sir! I had no clue dude!


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 10, 2020)

I feel ya stinky , time to chill , embrace the cabin fever lock your doors and get real high


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 10, 2020)

novitius said:


> What?? I'm going to look now! Thank you very much sir! I had no clue dude!


made by Wylex


----------



## novitius (Apr 10, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> made by Wylex


That won't work with my panel. I have resistance based fuses on that socket unfortunately. Still, thank you for the info. It may come in handy somewhere what down the road!
 Also this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QVXMPPG/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_QEtKEbFZ2C8WN

I think is the states version of your light, maybe?


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- Back still a little stiff -- left arm not working right -- Face kinda swole up -- but other than that I'm doing OK this morning !-- It's dark !- Little chilly but not cold !-- Working on a bowl and a cup of coffee !-- Dogs think it's too early to be up !- Almost 5 am on a Saturday morning so they right but I woke up now I'm get high and deal with what ever the day throws at me !
Heard the nephew beating on **** yesterday so hobbled over to see what he was doing !- Moving bloom-- rats cut down a Purple Haze and hauled it off !- Last I heard I was gonna haul all dis **** outta here when I left -- He building what I tolt him he needed when I got here!-- I said I'd be happy leaving here with a fist full of clones !-- I have come to the conclusion that I don't have a clue what Cuz is gonna do !-- Time for ole Keef get back to it in his own grow - Get dahell up outta the mudhole fore these youngsters bring da **** home and kill me !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

U give a man a fish U feed him for a day -- U teach a man to fish U feed him for a lifetime !-- I taught the nephew how to grow weed !- What he does with that knowledge gonna be up to him ! --
Some plants in dirt same age as some cuts in water -- Water plants twice as big !- I said U sure U wanna grow in dirt ?- He said I don't know ?-- I know that's true !- He don't know and he might change his mind if he did !-- I'm on my way out !- I knows what I want to do !-- Wish I could call in an electrician ! -- Wiring a pot farm in a prohibition state ?-- That ain't happening !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 11, 2020)

Good Morning OFC......Fine morning here...47*...heading to 70* and a nice day in-store...goes down hill after that...Keef watch those storms coming in on you tonight and tomorrow...they have a bit more energy this time and rate 4 out of 5 on the scale. SA...you deserve a bowl of 1965 Fruit loops this morning...fresh cows milk with cream...this would be set on the hard wood floors in front of B&W TV...Looney tunes are on...no more worries...I promise.(it helps if your 4 yo). All that light talk has me excited...2020 models are out on lots of the Manufacturers now...HLG has a new offering at 630 watts that is equivalent to a 1000 watt DE HPS ...unfortunately the new smell is not worn off my current lights. Keef you gave him the tools to change his life...he cannot ask for more. I dropped a few more veggie seed yesterday..I'll give it away if I have too...I just like growing stuff. Off to soak up a lil moonlight...stay safe ya'll.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Morning HP -- I think the rats running thier own game down in rat town - chopped that Purple Haze down and hauled it off !-- That's the 2nd Purple Haze they've chopped !-- Gonna put bloom over by veg in the same trailer !- 
Weather and news can be spotty since I get it off you tube so didn't know about the storms !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 11, 2020)

Morning Keef....I used to keep my ready smoke on a Frisbee under the bed...would get a bud out of baggie and keep it there...got to noticing less bud every morning...reggie had seed then and I had a mouse stealing from me...he had a trail along the baseboard leading into the closet....he was loosing seed on his way home...busted!...In my closet he had a bud/seed stash..I had just organised closet a week before...he was a worker bee and had a nice stash built up.


Word is out on the PH...he has repeat customers so he came back!


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

He ain't getting anymore PH !-- Rat got good taste I give him that !-- I put together a team to go legal -- I think I need an electrician among them ?- maybe a plumber too ?-- I know what to do but sometimes don't have the skill set to get it done so have to improvise !-- I had wondered if moving a light like that would work ?- Now I know !- Gonna save me a Hellova lot of money !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 11, 2020)

Umbra
What was the name of the cloning hormone you use?
13 days now on these cuts and no sign of roots yet.   I'm about to take new cuts.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 11, 2020)

Glo, ya got a heat mat?  I'm certainly not Umbra but I have outstanding luck with clonex.  I also foliar feed my clone candidates every day.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 11, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Umbra
> What was the name of the cloning hormone you use?
> 13 days now on these cuts and no sign of roots yet.   I'm about to take new cuts.


Umbra n I both love dip n grow. It's cheap, it doesn't go bad in storage, and a little goes a long way! Stuff is awesome. The active ingredient has been in use since the great depression. Indole-3-butyric acid.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 11, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Umbra n I both love dip n grow. It's cheap, it doesn't go bad in storage, and a little goes a long way! Stuff is awesome. The active ingredient has been in use since the great depression. Indole-3-butyric acid.



Think that's what I used the last time I took clones, which was about 7 or 8 years ago. Worked real good. Can't say why, but it seemed like I always had seeds that I wanted to sprout and grow.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Gloman about them Vicodin ?-- At one time they had me on those Norco - like double Vicodin -- Pharmacy wanna get all pissy cause I asked for mine in a Pez dispenser !-- They got no sense of humor !


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Don't be like me !-- U should wait until U get your car back before U call your ex Typhoid Mary !-- Just saying ?


----------



## thegloman (Apr 11, 2020)

Keef said:


> Gloman about them Vicodin ?-- At one time they had me on those Norco - like double Vicodin -- Pharmacy wanna get all pissy cause I asked for mine in a Pez dispenser !-- They got no sense of humor !


I hate resorting to chemicals for sleep but sometimes ya just gotta get some RAM.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

I don't have a clue what the nephew is gonna do and the box ?- She mocks me !-- So U know what I'm doing this afternoon with a Water hose ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

I think I'm beginning to get a handle on this new form of democracy ?-- Don't count the dead in republican counties and don't count the vote in democratic counties ?


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Good Morning OFC

It is a nice day today.  I think I will take a drive.  I am going stir crazy.  I will be off to Umbra's favorite dispensary(Flavors).  Maybe get some Lambs  Bread and some live resin cartridges.  I usually come out of there with some cool and inexpensive dankness.  It is fun to try something I have never had.  I get some ideas for my next grow.

Hang in there M Girl.  I worked in the corporate world in the Silicon Valley for almost 30 years.  If I wrote a book about those times people would think it is fiction.  I left to start a business and get back to the real world.  

I never was a good cloner.  My Buddy would take cuts and put them in a glass with water and get roots.  It used to P*ss me off.  

Those are awesome lights Nov.

Well time to go fire up my Pony and hit the road.





Have an awesome day you awesome people!


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

I would go for a drive but my mouth it say words before my brain consider the consequences !-- No doubt I get it back she has worked with Other Keef -- Don't need anything right now but it would be nice to be mobile again !--


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2020)

Good morning OFC. B1, the pineapple upside down cake is pretty tasty too. You know the sale they are having. 1/8th of lambs bread was $14.87, lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Wonder what that would cost at a weed store in Texas ?-
-I hate U Umbra !--


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2020)

Keef said:


> Wonder what that would cost at a weed store in Texas ?-
> -I hate U Umbra !--


In Texas it would cost, life in prison with beatings daily, lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2020)

I’ll be heading to a weed store in the next week or so my own self...


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Could be Umbra ?--
I'm be wanting some the weed them Peach Cobbler cartridges is made from !-- and some Cherry -- maybe an Orange -- The disease - U know ?-- There will always be some variety U just gotta have !- I'm a sick man !

Edit -- sound like Lambs Bread want to come to Texas too !-- I need to stay dahell off the seed directories !-


----------



## novitius (Apr 11, 2020)

15 an eight? Man please. How they make any money?
Umbra, did you catch that light I posted up there? What do you think about that one?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 11, 2020)

Keef said:


> I think I'm beginning to get a handle on this new form of democracy ?-- Don't count the dead in republican counties and don't count the vote in democratic counties ?


Keef that's an astute observation. Sad to see how far us humans have progressed with that thing we like to call Civilization!

Burnin1 nice muscle ya got there. You SHOULD write about the crazy old days, you write well and it's a fascinating subject.

I just took my little orange rice cake out for the first ride of the year. Little fresh air, little attitude adjustment, blow out all the winter crud in the fuel system. Forgot how loud the fart can exhaust I put on her last year is. Leaving the u-store-it in between all those metal sheds sounded like a herd of Harleys but nope out pops lil ol me on my 325lb, 250cc commuter cbr. Vroom! Started up with no complaints on the first try. I love that sluggish yet dependable pile of plastic with a sewing machine motor. < 3 

Also dropped my truck at the shop for a new u joint which has been rumbling politely for about 10 months. Here's the thing about quarter ton Nissans: they take a long time between alerting you to the next thing that needs fixin, and when it actually BREAKS. like, oh hello there ma'am,  I would enjoy some attention paid to my drive shafts, whenever you get round to it, no rush, cheerio!!! I appreciate them deeply. And don't get me started on how hornet-mad I am that they discontinued the X, one of the most practical items ever to come out of japan, right up there with flip flop socks and the Walkman, and in the same stroke of anti-genius, turned the mechanically impressive and visually appealing Pathy into a sad little grocery better with zero cargo space for said groceries. 

I'm gonna fixate my irritation on Nissan Global today and try to not think about work lol.

Pulled pork is in the sous vide. Got @Caw to thank for that little nudge. Will post on my grow log/stream of consciousness cooking show if it comes out nice! But anything with a temp controller, antique bean pot, and submersible j-type thermocouple is already promising...


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2020)

It's greenhouse weed. They make money in volume. Awesome light. California has a problem with the 6 plant limit. Enforcement is crazy expensive, so they are making the price of weed low enough, it doesn't pay to grow your own. My county doesn't allow outdoor or greenhouse growing, indoor only. So that costs money. Not all weed is that cheap. Cookies Family have a dispensary that routinely sells 1/8 for $70. Here it is $1000 fine per plant for growing outdoors.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 11, 2020)

Morning all.

I' m aching to cut everything down, hang everything in the drying area, and do some major cleaning.  It's still a little too early.  I need to see what amber waves of trichomes look like.

In the meantime, I have some Knox packages, a jar of coconut oil, and 2 jars filled with AK.  Now to the other forum to reread decarb instructions and recipes.

Stay well


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 11, 2020)

umbra said:


> Keef, happy birthday my friend. If no one has told ya … you old. Dax, I sight read tablature but not music. When I auditioned at the Peabody conservatory The Villa Lobos etudes and preludes are prerequisites. I was playing 1 of the etudes and it was all written in tab. Didn't get in because of that. The Guiliani piece opus 121 all in tab, lol.



Tabs are cheating easy, they were made for guitar.  I love tablature.  I'm digging out my music and tab books and try to sort out my notes.  I marked up the left and right hand fingering on my music.  But sight-reading music was a barely learned skill, so it was quickest to be forgotten.  It will come back if i stick to it.

Conservatory!!  I'm amateur, but love playing and listening.  I will be looking up Guiliani Op 121 now.

I printed sheet music on its side to get my granddaughter to understand music.  On the piano, sideways, it makes sense.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 11, 2020)

The Suzuki method is IMVHO the very easiest way to learn to read standard sheet music. I learned that way, at about age 4, it's intended for new and/or young musicians so it might seem dead easy working up the levels, but it STICKS.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Hey Dax what's your plan with the jars ?-- I decarb at  275 for an hour-- hour and a half in the jar -- Coconut Earl I just fill the freshly decarbed weed jar with just enough oil to cover it -- U can make it stronger by using the oil on a second batch of decarb !- Probably won't need to do that !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2020)

Good morning ofc’rs...hey stinky, i just turned over 100k on my 09 Tacoma...only things I’ve done to her is change the oil when it’s time and of course the tires and batteries...I hope she goes another 100k...she should cuz most of the first 100k were commuting miles and I don’t do that anymore...hope you all are doing well...pulled a boy outa my grow yesterday and I’m pretty sure there will be more but I did see a couple girly lookers in there too...outdoor grows are not allowed in my town either but I do it anyway...it just doesn’t seem natural to not use the sun when it’s just right up there...I try to keep’m small or at least under the fence line and all of my neighbors are old people who don’t do much snooping...and I don’t have to pay for ac when trying to grow in the summertime...have a good day


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Dam power bill !-- I burn some power in the summer !-- We building a new grow !-- New veg and bloom side by side and adding more insulation  !-- I  got the nephew's GF filling up a box with cuttings -- Gonna be plenty for everyone when I leave !-- Plus U know I been sitting on seed ?-- I am so ready to move on up out this mudhole !-- (Purple Haze - x - BBSL )-x- Purple Haze making me some seed !-- Rats ain't kilt all the original Purple Haze yet! -- Bastids !- I still got it ! - -


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 11, 2020)

Believe it or not, when I gave my old x to a mechanic to use as his yard truck, it had 341k miles on it, no engine light, and no oil leaks/burning. Those Tacoma s are pretty indestructible too, and the predecessor model too. Except the frame/bed rot. Lots of them around here with aftermarket flatbeds.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Nissan Sentra -- Ex blew a fist size hole out the side of the block -- Nephew replaced the engine for me-- Still rolling after about 100 grand - Needs shocks - like riding in a boat !--
Needs me a Purple metal flake Chevy S-10 with one these here 350s shoehorned into it - proper transmission and rear end and tires - No blower but maybe a NOX kit ?-- Make it rear up !

Edit -- Nephew say he tired of hearing about this S-10 !-- I told him find me one and start building it and I'll shut up !- Metal flake Purple !


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Some of them rims that keep spinning after U stop !-- All the modern bells and whistles !-- Make it stand up !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 11, 2020)

Those $15  1/8ths  would bring $50.00 bucks on the street around here...trucks bring a high percentage of the street weed in these parts...I am guessing ...but maybe 75% or greater of the supply.Nothing on the streets out there...smoking home made synthetic weed(afraid to inquire on that) I hear. Ran the mower across the yard...such a nice day...good way to get a couple hours in the Sun...and around here in the Sun Belt...its unofficial law but your supposed to have your yard just so for Easter Weekend...if not those 2 Ladies over there drinking ice tea on the front porch will talk about you...using those"terms"..."bless his heart"..."he is so unique"..."his efforts are so noticed"...trust me...they are not being nice!


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

He's "Special" ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 11, 2020)

ohhh that is a good one...you done stepped on some toes then!


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2020)

perfect day here in the valley. bought a ham. going to smoke it tomorrow. I bought all sativas when I went to weed store. Got me thinking about a few breeding projects


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2020)

Current breeding project is sour plums bred to crazy dank of all sorts


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

New bloom room !- 1st from outside then inside !- Be a door to it when finished - maybe 8ft-x- 10ft


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 11, 2020)

Keef said:


> Nissan Sentra -- Ex blew a fist size hole out the side of the block -- Nephew replaced the engine for me-- Still rolling after about 100 grand - Needs shocks - like riding in a boat !--
> Needs me a Purple metal flake Chevy S-10 with one these here 350s shoehorned into it - proper transmission and rear end and tires - No blower but maybe a NOX kit ?-- Make it rear up !
> 
> Edit -- Nephew say he tired of hearing about this S-10 !-- I told him find me one and start building it and I'll shut up !- Metal flake Purple !


Isn't that called Plum Crazy? Old molar color?
Edit: whoa,  autocorrect,  what are you saying about my dental hygiene?! Mopar. Not teefs. Geez I brush twice a day don't play me like that!


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Plum Crazy ?- I like it !-- I don't know  much about Mopar-- I mostly just stand on and shift gears !


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/Restoration-Shop-Complete-Metallic-Acrylic/dp/B001B422SC


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Keef said:


> April 10 already ?-- I'm officially old today !- 65 years ago I happened to the world --Little white baby Keef was born on Easter morning !--   Life taught me how to take a professional grade asswhooping and I'm still standing !- Sure ashell not dying in this mudhole !- I got big weed to grow !
> 
> Good Friday to U !-- I always thought all Fridays were good Fridays myself !
> 
> Edit -- They say God's gonna return to earth and save us all !--- I would suggest he not do that !- Look what happened that time U sent your son down Cuz ?-- That did not go well !


Happy Birthday!  Mine was on the 9th. 61 years young


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank U Steve and back at U !-- Gonna be a good year !-- 
Don't know how but I'm optimistic !-- 

HP how long till the storms ?-- My face be bowing up so I know it's coming -- Went to check my cloner she was gonna fill -- 3 cuts out 34 ?-- I'll get it filled later !-- U can lead a horse to water but U can't make him drink !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks for the reminder umbra, my back lawn such that it is needs cutting, take longer to get the mower out and the bag on than the mow...my lawn is about 11x18......oops, typed this a couple hours ago and forgot to send it...p00p patron and lawn mowed already...guess I better have another toke...


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 11, 2020)

Mid-Night till about noon for your area...about daylight till 4:30pm for us


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

That's my color Umbra !--
OK -- HP but my face says sooner !
Got the 2 bloom boxes into the new room -- I made sure they were topped off with water !-- Had to walk away awhile back is still a little sore !-- Get the lights up later !
When I left they were trying to get the plants to stand upright !-- There is a problem in 2 inch aero baskets and 2 foot tall plants maybe 3 feet ?-- Oh well they outta rat town !


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Get out my grow room and don't come back till fall !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 11, 2020)

umbra said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Restoration-Shop-Complete-Metallic-Acrylic/dp/B001B422SC


Ooooooooooooh.... BARRACUDA!
DUN dede DUN dede DUN DUNNNN!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 11, 2020)

Putting in a terraced bed for my peppers n maters. They yard sprouts cinder blocks each spring like skunk cabbage and heck, I'm gonna use them for SOMETHING, dagnabbit. Also, does anyone have a couple hungry goats I can borrow? Can haul,  have horse trailer.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2020)

Found another boy in there...all my clones died before showing sex so I just pull’m as they show...the remainder are looking girlish so I’m hopeful...so both of my Mendo Cookies were boys...I got more seed to try later though, thank you of8...if the rest turn out girls, it should be just about right for the space...


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 11, 2020)

Blinding sunset on a blustery spring day. My kitchen has a dozen projects going and is a disaster and I'm thankful the camera's light adjustment has blacked out my sins of housekeeping


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

I've seen the way U "sin" with some cast iron !-- I'm down with being a taste tester !-- That's different from being a test tickle OK ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Too many caps !- and one toke over the line !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Been thinking about COVID -- This don't stop until we get a vaccine- That will be a year or more !-- What was normal is gone !-- How long U think they can keep paying SS and the like before money's gone ?-People gonna start to get hungry soon - - Life has changed -- forever !-- Nothing I can do but try to find me a place in it !-- Adapt or die ?-- I can adapt !
I still need a Bat Cave- dammit !-- I get that I can take what's coming !--


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 11, 2020)

My guess is that it will be a buyers market in real estate before too long.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Me too but I want a place now ! -- I'm low ball them on price and play it from there !-- Got a nice realtor lady here and don't have to deal with them people in Corpus no more !-- Bastids!--


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 11, 2020)

I read where the US had at least 2,074 deaths yesterday from COVID-19.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...dates-good-friday-stimulus-checks/5126742002/
I hope this is the peak.


----------



## novitius (Apr 11, 2020)

I read today they will have an anti body test available soon.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Hope I'm strong enough to survive it !-- I stay here long enough they gonna bring it in to me !-- My place ?-- I know how to self isolate !- I'm a pot farmer in a prohibition state - I can't have people finding out what I do so I'm pretty much a hermit !-- I'm not antisocial I just am allergic to jail !--
People talk !-- So I be the crazy brain damaged guy that scares U !--Make U want to stay away !
 Be different if I could be myself and not have to hide what I do from the law !-- I do enjoy hanging with U guys !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 11, 2020)

I used to work for a laser manufacturer.  I sat in a cubicle with 3 other cubes around me.  A design engineer with a PHD sat in the cubicle next to mine.  Sometimes when I went into my cube he would pop in in a panic.  The copy machine had jammed or out of paper.  Being nice I would go fix it for him.  One time his computer would not work.  I looked and found his computer unplugged.  ugh...  This guy was always asking me to help him with stuff like this.  I would think "Dude you are the one with all the degrees and you cannot figure out simple sh*t".

Edit:SP


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2020)

I had a BIL. DI in Marines. Undergrad degree EE. MS in Mathematics, PhD in Computer Science. Wore loafers, cause he couldn't tie his shoes


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

I have seen this phenomenon myself in surgeons -- I figure when your mind expands in one direction it collapses in another !-- Some were brilliant surgeons but horrible people and some were just out of touch with reality !
I got a mild form of that idiot/savant stuff from the head injury -- Some things I know I have no right to know and some simple things are beyond my reach !-- It can be frustrating because it wasn't always like this !-- Some them docs been twisted all thier life !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 11, 2020)

Couldn't wait for the Resurrection to dig into Easter dinner. Also I think it's still Passover so the calendar doesn't line up anyway this year. But behold! Mock smoked Boston butt, done in the sous vide and finished in the oven because I don't currently have a functional smoker. This is from the same basic instructions Caw posted.











Yogurt is waiting for something to fall.
Please excuse my busted shell-toes. I've been wearing these things some the era of the beastie boys and still have not figured out how to keep them clean. Halp!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Wow that looks delicious!

Cute Fur Baby.


----------



## novitius (Apr 11, 2020)

Those pics have me with Yogurt face :/


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Ok I knew this factory manager that would go to Costco at lunch and bring something back to his cube to snack on.  He always had a plastic tub on his desk that he would eat from. One day I passed by his cube and he came out to say hi to me. He was snacking on stuff from this plastic tub.  He handed it to me and asked if I would like a few.  I looked at the container and noticed it said treats and had a cartoon dog head on it.  You guessed it.  They were dog treats.  Among other things this guy had a law degree from Korea.  Him being Korean.  Maybe he thought those treats were made from dog and not for dogs.   sheesh   You can't make this sh*t up.


----------



## novitius (Apr 11, 2020)

Have you ever watched silicone valley on HBO? It's a great one. Halt Catch Fire is good too.


----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2020)

yoghurt is an Easter dog with those ears


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Disturbed -- Land of Confusion !


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 11, 2020)

I see a dog praying for a drop.

  Good luck with that 5 second rule.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Flavors was very busy today. I had a home made mask and some rubber gloves.  They made a lot of people wait outside instead of inside to prevent people getting too close.  Everyone inside had gloves and masks on like me. They were out of stock on the Lambs Bread and Wedding Cake.  I got some Great White Shark, Wedding Crasher and Venom.  A couple 1 gram cones and a couple live resin cartridges as well.   I like trying new strains.

I started to watch Silicon Valley once.  I don't think the writers knew anything about it.  I could be wrong.  I guess I didn't really give it a chance.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 11, 2020)

I just spotted 2 seeds in my RC.  I stressed the hello out of my first grow, but this was not stressed.  I'm not blaming stress this time.  I'll taste test and decide whether to wait for amber or pull the plug on this one.  I'm still antsy for grow #6.  Cleanup in grow closet 1.


----------



## novitius (Apr 11, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Flavors was very busy today. I had a home made mask and some rubber gloves.  They made a lot of people wait outside instead of inside to prevent people getting too close.  Everyone inside had gloves and masks on like me. They were out of stock on the Lambs Bread and Wedding Cake.  I got some Great White Shark, Wedding Crasher and Venom.  A couple 1 gram cones and a couple live resin cartridges as well.   I like trying new strains.
> 
> I started to watch Silicon Valley once.  I don't think the writers knew anything about it.  I could be wrong.  I guess I didn't really give it a chance.


It was hilarious to me, but, I know nothing about it!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 11, 2020)

Yogurt came to me with the shelter name "money" and a crude tattoo of a paw print riiight on his junk. He was a street dog from The Troylet, which any new Yorkers know is a sh*thole country separate in all ways from the rest of the state; nay, the rest of the US. I see you, renssalear; you keep on holing up in the robotics lab and pretending you don't live in the middle of a crack den. I admire your collective willful blindness to your surroundings. We'll rag on Cornell in another post, promise. 
I immediately renamed him Yoda for the ears and wrinkly worried forehead. That lasted about a week before I realized he's a bit more of a Yogurt. 
May the Schwartz be with you.
[And also with you]
Part March Hare, part kangaroo, part Roomba, 100% pure love.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 11, 2020)

Dax this may be my own weird possibly awful advice but once i see seeds in a salvageable crop, with no evidence of male flowers, i give it as much time as possible for the seeds to grow and ripen, since a big fat seed is easier to find and pick out than a little immature green pip in the bowl. Cough cough! *gag I swear it's not the covid! Just a tiny green seedlet!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 11, 2020)

Keef said:


> Disturbed -- Land of Confusion !


Great cover of a great track. Genesis at their finest.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 11, 2020)

speaking of new York... long island iced tea flavored gummies. The tincture was done in gin, rum, tequila, and Graves 190. And steeped in the sous vide next to the pork butt for 8 hours at 145F.
Simmered down a bottle of coca cola til it coated a spoon to get the finishing touch for the flavoring. Weird day here in the Shires.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Light rain in the mudhole !-- Been some psychic weather  today too !-- Just like Stinky described it "weird day" !--
Nursing a buzz waiting for the storm to start !- My face kinda swole up - gonna be a powerful storm !-- Extracting with tequila ?- No !- I can't do tequila !--

Into the blues this evening - Been fascinated lately by -- Samatha Fish Band-- -- Sucker Born and Bi*ch on the Run


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 11, 2020)

After those gummies pictures,  I am thinking about grinding herma coarse and steeping it in Everclear 151. 

 I overdid it on testing by trying to light a bottom trunk green bud.  Stoned...  It works.


----------



## Keef (Apr 11, 2020)

Dax it don't take long for ethenol to dissolve the goodies --
The quick freeze method - washing frozen weed with subzero ethenol -- Fill  the jar of frozen  weed  with subzero ethenol shake and filter !- Longer the alcohol is in the weed the more water soluble compounds come out !-- Don't steep it !-- just grind it up first -- Even the coconut oil will dissolve THC/CBD very fast -- I filter it soon as it's cool enough !-- unless I forget but the oil won't dissolve the water soluble compounds !


----------



## novitius (Apr 11, 2020)

Happy Easter


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 12, 2020)

I have got to learn how to make those.  I'm sure some of you guys watch Urban Remo.  Here lately he has been running thc test just about every week.  I'm wondering about the machine he's using and I'm wondering if it can be used to test things like extracts and stuff.  When I make edibles I am clueless as to how strong they are.


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

That's why I stick to caps and coconut oil extract - Take a dose and eat half a pan of regular brownies if I want !- I can figure out how many caps or how much Coconut Earl is a dose for me - but I got no numbers !-- With the Coconut oil extract I could replace the oil in any recipe with the coconut oil extract  with a known dose for me ! -


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 12, 2020)

Half my problem is the fact that I am never not under the influence so I am never sure how potemt a dose I'm getting.  I think they no big deal,  give 'em to somebody else and they say Holy S:ht


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

I stay lit up much as U !- I take enough to feel it over my smoking buzz !-- I've tried it on others and if 4 caps work for me one turn them into a wobblehead !- U need a bigger dose !-- Take a couple grams of that 4 lbs I know U  got and bake it on a paper plate for  45 minutes at 275 -- I can get almost half gram in a 00 cap !-- 2 grams of that glue done this way will light U up for hours !-- Then U can ease up and find a proper dose - To me that's one I can feel over a smoking dose but still function !-- I don't care who U are or what your tolerance is ---I can make U do the crab walk !-- With some caps !-- Then U start loosing your lighter - then your pipe - then U forget what U was looking for !-- Overdose on some decarb it ain't gonna kill ya  !--
Find out where that place Keef calls "Too High" is ?- It's there !-- U just gotta find it !


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2020)

weed hole


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

U a dog Umbra !-- Pickled in THC - I saw those THC crystals !-- I bet U could take a whole 00 cap of that honey oil ?- and still walk and talk ?-- That would melt me !-- I like to get high but still be able to walk and talk  -- melted is for special occassional thing or when U forget U already took a dose and take another accidentally !- Ain't nothing can be done but ride it out in the weed hole !-- 
weed hole ? - I like it !


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

Can't sleep ?-- I know how to fix that !--
I knock U out with a large oral dose -- See U in 8 hours and U might wake up high ?

Edit -- Waking up stoned is just too cool !


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2020)

I've done that, woke up high. First thing I do, smoke some weed


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

Me too !- with coffee !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Time to get an early start to my Easter high.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 12, 2020)

I think I am to high to sleep.
d*mn sativa


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah I'm still here too !-- Having some pain in my face !-
Storm moving in !-- Tried to go to bed but - I'm not on a schedule - So screw it!-- I slept when my body say sleep !
So I'm nursing a pipe !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 12, 2020)

Sittin here watchin ww11 stuff on netflix with a massive buzzz


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2020)

Me2


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 12, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone...Hoping your day is a fine one!






Ohh do not buy cannabis from this fellow!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 12, 2020)

Good morning all and happy Easter. Coffee and a joint sounds like a great start to Easter.


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy chocolate day folks however you mark the occasion.
Aleady feeling queezy from my sugar OD. Time to balance with herb...
Local church not ringing bells today; i miss the bells.
Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- U know that feeling when U wake up the day after taking a major asswhooping ?-- Yeah Buddy!-- Doctor told me once pain was your bodies way of telling U that U still alive !-- I flipped him off to his face !-- We didn't see each other again after that encounter --I'm still alive !


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

Looking for church music since I can't go !
Hozier-- Take me to Churh
Dorothy -- No Church in the Wild 

Oh !-- I remember that !-- U ever zigged when U shoulda zagged ?- Run right into a fist ?-- It don't go well after that !


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter to everybody


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter, or celebration of new beginnings and spring.

Weed Hole!  It would make a good name for old farts to hang out in case this thread gets too long.  I have cooking equipment to round up for decarb.  TTYL.  Stay safe.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 12, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Happy Easter!
I quit buying grass from the Easter bunny a long time ago!
It makes your head spin but it stinks to high heaven and leaves black soot everywhere!  lol
We will reschedule the Easter egg hunt for the little kiddos at church.  After the "all clear" notice.   Its a Gas watching them go for the candy filled eggs.


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Listening to John Prine tribute. Gave dogs some bones. I was going to buy a couple baby rabbits for the dogs to play with, but son felt it was a bit cruel and I thought the dogs would like it. Yard looks good. Starting the smoker up


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 12, 2020)

Heads up Keef...a cell with a bow echo to it and purple on the color scale is close to your location.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy spring you guys.  I am so grumpy it is stupid. I kinda want to hit someone but i don't know who. I went to DQ last night and we had treats. Thats it, that is all i got. Flipped the bathroom yesterday.  Forgot to take out the impatience. Still too cold at night for them. I will put them in the bedroom under the t5s to keep them going I guess.  I am glad to have the bedroom back, but i do miss those kids. Don't want um back, but all in all a fun time.


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2020)

Morning OFC!


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

****!-- I'm still alive sucker !-- Calmed down for a minute !
Dogs ain't happy bout it  - neither am I !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 12, 2020)

Good morning stoners and happy Easter...Good to see ya Rose, warm weather is on the way!!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

Steely Dan -- Deacon Blues 
Joe Bonamassa -- Redemption 

Still doing church music


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

(Purple Haze times Black Berry Snow Lotus ) times Purple Haze --- The Purple Rose ?--
  Just so happens the lady that what gifted me the PH seed was called Rose and it will be purple !--Little bit of Waldo in there for good measure -- Hard as the mudhole been on me I been working dis **** !-- Come up out this place with The Mudhole Pink and a Purple Rose -- I'm bout ready to declare victory and climb up out this mudhole !

Edit -- Get my car back Tuesday-- Then off to find a dam Bat Cave ! --


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

Not the proper sequence for building a new bloom room ?-
Hang some lights 1st before filling it up maybe -?- Got them outta rat town though-- Gonna need a net or something ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

OFC weed probably top 25 % THC -- So a gram should have about ?? -- I told Nick to eat 2 grams of decarbed GG#4 ?
And ain't none of it coming out in smoke ?--Dats alot of THC ?--  Hey Nick !- Cuz U OK ?--


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2020)

Mr Fist, welcome to the OFC, glad you came over.  How's the cab business?  Are you going to grow?


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2020)

I lost my friend in AR with cancer to CV 19 this morning. I just shipped out her rso... Fudge balls for profanity filtering.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 12, 2020)

Im so sorry Nov.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 12, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your loss Nov..

My nephew is in quarantine...waiting on CV-19 test...no telling for him...he is in poor health for a 47 yo...looks older than me...smokes...drinks...does not eat well..high BP..it could easily be Bronchitis with him.


Rain finally hit...so far so good...most of the ruff stuff is North of here.


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2020)

Howdy all.  Haven't been around in a while now.  Happy Easter.   I have been busy in another part of the universe trying to sell my wares.  Lots easier now that all the dispensaries are almost impossible to get in.  Lines are hours long.....not me....I deliver just like all the restaurants these days....

So, I hear that Trumps poll #'s keep climbing....***?   Thinking maybe that the dems should back off a bit....I think they are starting to piss off the independents.....

Oh well.....can only hope.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Nov.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 12, 2020)

They say you are what you eat... well, today I bought some ready to eat chicken and when I got home, sure enough, I was ready to eat chicken.


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2020)

Trumps numbers can climb all they like, it doesn't make him smart, a good president, or a decent human being


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2020)

Even Dr Fauci says that earlier efforts would have save more lives and political name is to blame. Flat out he murdered those people.


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks all. Her cancer had metastasized so... It's still hard. She was doing well and was a fighter. She's in a better place now. 
 HP I'm sending prayers for your family.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 12, 2020)

Sorry about the loss of your friend Nov...
I planted a couple sunset sherbet seeds this mornin...we’ll hope for the best...more to follow...it’s a nice sunny day here in NCal...we’re about to take Jozi for a walk around the neighborhood...I can use a bit’o sun...cheers!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 12, 2020)

Nov, sorry to hear of the loss of your friend.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 12, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, Nov.


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2020)

It is a nice day out. Mid 60's. Is everyone having a normal Easter Sunday meal if you do that? We cut back a lot on side dishes and we only have two desserts. My inner fat kid is not happy lol. 
 Anyone seeing family? I'm not even sending texts or answering the phone. All I want to do is grab a sledge and rearrange the whole lay out of this house! Can I pour a basement while I'm at it please. Seriously getting tempered to call the landlord lol. Maybe I'll just knock on her door with a presentation! 
 Ok... I'll shoosh now.


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks again guys. She was a beautiful soul. I encouraged her to come by and say high but she was shy.


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

Sorry Nov !- Best wishes !
47 % support during a disaster !- Highest approval rating yet !- As an independent I'm a single issue voter !--
 Get the GOP driven out of power !-- They've done enough damage to our country !-- These daily mini rallies / lie sessions he has and calls news conferences are driving those numbers back down !-- The GOP has held up ending prohibition in my state for 10 years - I want that party destroyed !

Edit -- 44 % now ----Oh he so popular !


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2020)

Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act, enough said


----------



## Keef (Apr 12, 2020)

Also known as a RICO charge - Usually used against organized crime families !-- It does apply !


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks like I stumbled into the wrong class room.


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2020)

This is How to start an argument. The class you want is down the hall


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2020)

umbra said:


> Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act, enough said


Oh sit... Me?
Edit: I think no, but, maybe.


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 12, 2020)

Grasshopper421 said:


> Looks like I stumbled into the wrong class room.





umbra said:


> This is How to start an argument. The class you want is down the hall



Only been here a day and already dismissed.


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2020)

yo this is where all the cool kids, troublemakers and misfits hangout. some of us actually grow weed


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 12, 2020)

Keef said:


> Also known as a RICO charge - Usually used against organized crime families !-- It does apply !


Most interesting part of RICO is that anything discovered accidentally during the execution of a warrant related to a different investigation is still admissible in the future as evidence without filing a new warrant request or even having an open investigation in which to use it. Which was balls for growers but might come in handy in Nepotism Narnia once that all important first warrant is issued for literally ANYTHING anyone else in their circle has done and then texted the inlaws about.

Happy Easter all, stuffed with leftovers (roomie n I had our holiday dinner yesterday, because why not), plants are watered,  time for zzzz before I have to face Monday at the plant. And it's gonna be a doozy... sleep well toots!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2020)

I am so sorry about the loss of your friend Novi.


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> I am so sorry about the loss of your friend Novi.


Thanks Rose! You were a big help!


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2020)

The humans in my area have blessed me with window units sprouting up! 

To return to my questions from Friday about 110 or 220... I guess what I was really trying to find out was is it safe to run 220 on a 16 or 14g line? Any electrical work I've done has been as a laborer and my limited knowledge says no. Like HP, I'd be happy with 10g. HP pretty much summed up the rules I was taught.


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2020)

the gauge of the wire isn't about voltage, they are rated at 600 volts, it's about current. 14g is rated for either 15A or 20A. You have to check codes. As long as the fuse or circuit breaker is rated the same, that's what matters.


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2020)

If you go 220v, it will require a 220v circuit. If a new circuit is being done by an electrician, he can make it whatever you need to run the a/c.


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks Umbra, that clears it up enough for me. I never could make much sense of it. I could follow the papers n pictures well enough but couldn't tell you  what was what was why. Probably because I never put the book learning behind it.


----------



## Mary Jane (Apr 12, 2020)

So sorry to hear about your loss novitius. Cancer is such a terrible thing.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 13, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Nice morning and week taking shape here...we cooled down after the storms...1/2 inch of rain and no storm damage here. Monroe LA...different story...25-30 mill damage at regional airport...hanger destroyed with heavy loss of private aircraft. Lots of power outages this morning in the aftermath. Nov what size AC unit are you running...what amps does it pull?...On a 220v set up you are dividing the load by using 2 lines...they are all so a bit more efficient than 110v. So yes the wire is safe ...just do not exceed the load rating for it...as Umbra mention its the current load here that is important. I use surge devices on my set ups...if the power breaks for a sec it will not allow the unit to restart until constant flow for 3 minutes...that is the corded ones...they make inline pressure switch surge protectors for Central units as well..seen connectors burned off compressor after a brown out and then followed by a spike and unit trying to start under a load. Got some wonderful smells coming from this run...not sure who is the blame...but I like it ! SA what soil will you put in your raised beds...native or a bagged source? I am excited for you to get a veggie plot going...there is a comfort in walking around the yard and coming in with dinner! I am hoping for new potatoes by the end of the month. Off for a walk....pain and stress free is the way we roll!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 13, 2020)

Good morning OFC, hope all survived the sugar rush that yesterday always brings to the kids........both young and old.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Morning OFC -- Hope those in the south and southeast survive the storm -- Coulda been worse here but going thru a storm in a travel trailer ain't fun !- Especially when your broke face is inflamed and left arm works - sometimes !
Fed up with the mudhole !-- Working on an attitude adjustment but I'd rather just kill **** !


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 13, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

Sunday was decarb day.  Trying to strain Everclear from bud took a few tries to get it right.  A piece of cloth shaped into a tube filled  with mix and twisted into wringing the tincture out, using a couple of handles for leverage worked well.  I'm sure there are better ways, but it worked.

The decarb was tedious.  The crock pot either was too high or too low of a temperature setting, so there was a lot of temperature checking and manual cycling over four hours, but that job is done.  I used the residual heat of the decarb to melt coconut oil.  It was melted with the decarbed weed.  After stinking up the house last time, the stove was off limits.  I had to take it outside.  I'll have something with temperature controls next time and a timer would be nice, too.  I didn't get to gummies yet.

I should have used gloves.  Or not, it was a good body stone that lasted for about the entire day.  I like Golden Dragon.  A 2.0 ml syringe is about right for that batch.  I have no clue to dosages on the earl.  Yet.

Thanks for all the tutoring on the steps.  There is so much misinformation about the process flying around the web, its reassuring to got experience on your side.  To say nothing about the recipies.

Stay safe and well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

umbra said:


> Trumps numbers can climb all they like, it doesn't make him smart, a good president, or a decent human being



political name 2020,,,He makes great motorcycles.  
By the way,,the WHO and Dems were fighting him tooth and nail for closing travel between China,Europe and The US as Early as he did. That's why his numbers are up.
Even though the stupid Virus was here in December. I think me and my Wife already had it in January.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Dax that's the smell to look for - The decarb smell !-- It's not as bad if U decarb in a jar with the flat lid on but there will always be some smell -- I've always heard it called Green Dragon but done right it does look a little golden ?
I gotta get some decarbed too !- Ran outta caps day before yesterday -- Not getting around or doing especially well today !-- Got the pipe working but I miss my medicine !
Get my car back tommorrow and make arrangements with the realtor see if I can't be looking at some potential bat caves by end of the week !-- So ready to get out of here I hope it doesn't affect my judgement and I take just anything to get outta here-- Told her I'm looking for 2 things in a house --  Secluded 2 or 3 bedroom and cheap in that order !-- It's not like this everywhere but around here I should be able to find something  for $40,000 or less !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

So where you moving to Keef? I mean what area. You going to stay down south?
I lived in Northeast Texas when i was younger. Lots of pine trees and country.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm down by Beaumont -- Plan on going a little farther north into The Big Thicket -- Any of these Podunk towns will do !-- I'm buying a grow house - I'm just gonna be living there too !-- Get me a proper place later !-- I might be a broke -- crazyass --crippled up old fart but I can grow dahell out some money trees !-- I just need a place to work !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

The further north the better for Temps,,especially if you want to grow some plants outside. I love growing inside in the winter and a few small plants outside in the spring. I keep mine hid pretty good. Im growing a cut outside right now a friend gave me. Thinking i might even grow a few Autos outside. Haven't grown Autos in yrs but they have come along way since i grew them last.
Lowryders sucked.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm an inside water farmer and  I'm a pot snob - Inside weed for Smoking -- Outside weed for hash and extracts !--
Not knocking outside weed --  It's just a preference I've developed !-- These genetics I got are like high class racehorses and will give U thier best inside !-- I run a continuous grow --I'm a cloner -I clone from clones and keep no mothers --- I grow regular photos - mostly indica or Indica leaning hybrids- mostly fast finishing -- When I got here I started about 6 seed to about half dozen varieties-- 2 weeks later did it again -- I grow them up to a foot or less and sex them -- I pick out the best girl from each variety bring her back to veg and take cuttings - I probably used a 100 seed to get these 14 girls !- As I settle in I'll start to thin the herd - Try to get it down to the best and most unique 6 girls -- Then start more seed -- build it up -- thin it down -- I do some breeding but if they can't stand the heat they gotta go !-- I don't care where it came from or who bred it !-- Quality over quanity !


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 13, 2020)

Keef, What I read about decarbing was that the curing and then the temperature and degree of decarb changes the taste away from a green weedy taste to a mellower better taste.  I dried and cured the pot first.  That gives it the Golden taste.  My first try was nasty, definitely green and very bitter.

I like the different names.

Good luck on your search.  Time is on your side, get one that you can live with.  Good bones, good electrical, make your wish list with the important stuff foremost.  In the back and forth negotiations, it helps to be reminded what are wants and what are needs.

When I rewired my last house, I used 12 and 10 ga wire on everything and extra wire in oversized conduit.  20 amps?  Swap out the breaker and upgrade the outlets, Done!  Need power to another place, grab an unused wire or wire pair, Done!  Codes were strict, but exceeding code meant that inspectors left me alone.  The electrical upgrade sold the house.  It may be growing pot now.  It was all set up.  Those houses are out there.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 13, 2020)

Had a dedicated 12ga home run put in from a single outlet in the attic flower room, through a 50a hardwired timer, to the panel. Told Sparky it was for a space heater.  Sparky knows what's up, though. Good thing it's a legal state and he's got zero effs to give anyway long as that check clears!


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Me and Evan Williams did some electrical work one time -- didn't turn out so well !

Up to code ?-- I'm a pot farmer in a prohibition state !-- Come inspect the wiring in my grow room ?-- Not happening ! -- No code in the woods but mine !


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Started explaining my operation to Auto so I should finish--
I use 2 grow areas - veg at 18/6 and bloom at 12 /12 -- I run a 4 part rotation in bloom -- That means every 2 weeks I move something from veg to bloom -- if It's 60 day finishers after 2 months they start coming out of bloom for harvest every 2 weeks -- I'm not a fan of trimming so this breaks it up - instead of getting slammed with days of unending trimming -- about 4 plants each in my aero boxes -- the plan is 8 boxes in bloom eventually --but I'll start with 4 -Then later double it !--I got about a dozen aero boxes -- So a veg got to be big enough and far enough along to produce 8 bloom ready plants every 2 weeks !-About  5 and a half months from fresh cut until harvest in a cycle !

Edit -- I think it was George Washington Carver who said-- " Keep the best -- Leave the rest "


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeah,,i grow just for personal use. So i really have never grown more then 4 plants at a time in flower. Ill take clones of the stuff i like and grow again. I have grown clones of clones of clones with no problem. Have only had Spider Mites once and that was an outside grow i put to close to my Strawberry plants. Mites love strawberries. I killed them with Alcohol,water and soap mix. Never had bugs inside.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Going all in on weed was a gradual process for me -- Just turned 65 and 3 of 4 grandparents were centurians -- Seems we either die young or middle age violently or live a long time - I'm to old to die young -- I could have another 40 years of growing ahead of me ?-- I wanna smoke a legal joint one day too -- In Texas !-- When it happens I wanna be there !-- Let them bring In some carpetbagger growers from the legal states - They want to compete they better bring the good **** !-- Ole homeboy be waiting with high class Texas weed !- I want me just a thin slice right off the top !


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

After the Bat Cave is up and running then It's back to the side project -- Or "The Tetraploid Project"-- The genetic doubling of the DNA of a pot plant !-- 1st thing is become proficient at making  feminized seed !-- Then breed me a coffee can full !-- If my formula and technique are perfect
I can expect success in one in a thousand sprouts !-- U wanna know more see Dr. David Suzuki and the story of U.B.C. Chemo -- Polyploids are the last weed frontier - Chemo was out there so I'm go see what I can find -- If I can pull it off ?- I do gots a year of perfecting my formula - lots of lies out there !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

I really dont care one way or the other about Texas going legal. Ive been smoking weed most my life and only got in trouble once.
Been growing since i was in my 20s with no problems from the law. Dont care for pot stores nor what they do to the good ole boys that make a living without screwing people taxing the crap outta weed. But to each his own. I have no desire to go into business. Just personal grows where im in control of the strains and no pesticides.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

I wanna get lost in the grow and let someone else worry about what to do with it !- I just want a better life than I can have on my SS !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Im still working my ass off. SS won't pay my bills. My Wife gets very little from her SS check because she was a stay at home mom for most her Adult life. So SS doesnt mean shit to me. Someday im sure i will file for SS,,but even then i will still work. If im not busy i gets bored real easy.


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> The further north the better for Temps,,especially if you want to grow some plants outside. I love growing inside in the winter and a few small plants outside in the spring. I keep mine hid pretty good. Im growing a cut outside right now a friend gave me. Thinking i might even grow a few Autos outside. Haven't grown Autos in yrs but they have come along way since i grew them last.
> Lowryders sucked.


Good morning OFC. Autos don't compare to good dank. I remember when all weed was outdoor, but indoor is a superior preference.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Shattered face - 3 bulged disc in my neck -- Traumatic Brain Injury -- PTSD -- Fell thru the cracks of the disability system -- Only skills I got left worth a dam are growing weed and making liqour !-- Starting over at 65 --I really got no choice ! -

Edit -- Not looking for sympathy -- In my book da world is in trouble now !--


----------



## novitius (Apr 13, 2020)

Hey, I'm anti social leaning personality anyway but my brain is really starting to rot. I'm thinking I need to go to the library and pick up a book but I have several ways to access the info all around me... End the siege, virus. Or give me the sanity to stack free degrees!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Umbra,,i know Autos dont compare to most genetics,,, but there are some Autos that get pretty big and have a pretty good buzz. Ive smoked some so i know,,and im no light weight.
Its really no big deal. I like growing just about everything. You should see my Garden and my yard. I have peach trees,apple trees,pear trees, blueberry bushes and Blackberrys growing down my fence. Pepper plants and tomatoes. Hell i even make my own Cheyenne powder. A few Autos won't bother me.
Its my understanding you live in California. With your big grows why arnt you selling to the pot stores? I heard there is money to be made.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Getting the Bat Cave up and running gonna be hard for a crippled old man ?-- If I need help there's this little granny just dying to come help me !-- 
When it comes to weed I think It's each to his/her own -- Lots of ways to grow -- Lots of varieties to grow -- I don't mess with autos because I can't clone them --Plus if U take a racehorse like Nick's GG#4 or other OFC genetics and breed it to a plowhorse Roderalis to make an Auto -- What U get ain't no race horse no more !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Like i said,,no big deal. To each his own. I like rooting for the underdog. Get it,,rooting the underdog. 
We are all different thank goodness. Other wise i would be a bored basturd.


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> Umbra,,i know Autos dont compare to most genetics,,, but there are some Autos that get pretty big and have a pretty good buzz. Ive smoked some so i know,,and im no light weight.
> Its really no big deal. I like growing just about everything. You should see my Garden and my yard. I have peach trees,apple trees,pear trees, blueberry bushes and Blackberrys growing down my fence. Pepper plants and tomatoes. **** i even make my own Cheyenne powder. A few Autos won't bother me.
> Its my understanding you live in California. With your big grows why arnt you selling to the pot stores? I heard there is money to be made.


The State and County made it hard for anyone who didn't have huge amount of money for licensing. All the designated commercial space got eaten up and rent doubled in most places. Many landlords required multiple year leases for run down outdated properties. In many ways, I wasn't ready and the window of opportunity has closed. Because of the taxes for weed store weed, black market is pretty big here. However there is so much competition, and so much good weed that it is hard to make money at growing. It was a hobby before I moved to Cali, and it's my hobby still.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Doesnt surprise me at all. That's what happens when big corporations get ahold of products. Prices go up and taxes are abundant. Not to mention regulations that some growers cant meet.
 The little guy gets screwed. Thats why i dont care if Texas goes legal. All that means is more taxes and screwing the little guys that makes few extra bucks growing dank.
Im glad i dont have to grow to pay bills,,that would take the fun out if it.
I love growing,, i dont want it to be a job,,i have a job.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

If I have the choice of standing in line at a food bank or moving some weed ?-- Simple choice for me !-- There seems to be a market in Texas ?-- I don't sell - much -now !-- I'm certainly not above it but just getting this grow up and producing ---- A grower should never be a dealer too !
That is a seperate thing !-- I have no problem supplying a team of dealers - It'll be weed I get shipped in from the free states - I don't even know anyone who grows - especially this kinda quality !-- I just know where to get it !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi guys.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Tricked out Chevy S-10 be expensive ! - I don't have that kind of money !--but I might know where to get it ?- Put my bi*ches on the street !- Better go get me my money - Daddy need a truck ! --- Don't make me get out the pimp stick !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

I just sold an S10 couple months ago. The guy loved it.
Hello Rosebud. Im guessing you like roses.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Dam !- Not ready yet anyway -- Just need a good Chevy S-10 body and frame -- rear end coming off too -- Then the build !-- I think it should have one them old moonshiners black out switches on the lights too -- Put on the night vision and go dark !--- Then stand on it son !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2020)

Good morning...


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd done it different but there it is !-- new bloom - with some tore up plants from the move 







Stay out that dirt nephew be fine !


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Box on the left been in bloom a month longer than box on right !

Swamp Water Aeroponics !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 13, 2020)

Lunch done slipped up on us CDT anyway...well slipped on past now...had to have a dark chocolate break...and cannabis...went into town for a service call...local hardware chain...fixed network issue and owner wanted his gaming unit updated..hardware wise....I came home with a OK. Joe charcoal smoker...I love a barter/trade...assembled it...got it burning off outside now...whole chicken and some sausage going in it a bit later. Our State has issued a burn ban...even though you cannot get the outdoors to burn right now....had to do with sick first re-sponders...so I needed a new smoke cover for grow odors.


----------



## novitius (Apr 13, 2020)

Someone asked what ac is causing all the trouble. It's a DeLonghi Pinguino. A gift from the misses. It's a beast, best suited for our next home.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Tomatos & squash


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2020)

Nice garden keef, I keep talking about getting started but have not yet...


----------



## novitius (Apr 13, 2020)

Nice keef! Going to be good eating pretty soon


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 13, 2020)

You beat me!...I will get some bacon smoking for when the tomato turns red...looking good ...hard to starve a country boy!


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)

Someone just gave me a goji berry tree. Pretty much dead. See if I can bring it back some


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

There will probably be fried green tomatos before they get red ?--Some Better Boys and Cherry tomatos --  Some cucumbers - squash and zucchini in a bed !-- BLT - I could use one bout now !-- 
Could I ferment it Umbra ?
U know I need a bigass pressure cooker and some copper line ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes its a fruit, so fermenting works


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)

Its a superfood. Medicinal berries and chickens love them, lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Well there is that ?-- CKNs got to eat and would love some fermented berries !-- I've seen those - I need to do some reading over at Burpee !- I bet they got them ?

I have decided that covering the smell of a pot farm with the sweet smell of fermentation may not be a good idea ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 13, 2020)

I thought long and hard about taking a growing job recently, probably the most profitable position I could have ever held.  When it finally came down to it I had to say no.  I love growing but I don't like having a schedule and I don't want to be responsible for anyone else.  I am going to be doing some consulting though.  If it were currently legal in my state I estimate I could make about $4K a month out of my little garden as it is.  Would sure make building my house easier.  
Raining here.  I had my last Delivery of wood for the house so the framing can now begin.  The foundation lumber was the big holdup and it showed yesterday.  You haven't lived 'tl you have carried a fe rough cut 16' 2x6's and 2x8's.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> I just sold an S10 couple months ago. The guy loved it.
> Hello Rosebud. Im guessing you like roses.


autogrower in another life i was  consulting rosarian and a master gardener. I used to have 100 roses, now i grow pot and have about 40 maybe.  I used to show roses until i realized that roses were not to be judged by rosarians but enjoyed by everyone. So i started growing pot.  I went to WSU master gardener for 4 years, loved that and worked at the extension office. Now you know almost my whole resume. lol  I love dirt I love soil I love guanos and mixing it all up makes me happy. must be the farm i grew up on. Sorry to bore y'all.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Nick U alive I been worried bout U taking 2 grams of that Glue !-- That might be a bit much !-- U need a nail gun ?

Rose how U doing ?- U been thru a lot this last year !-- I hope it all settles down soon and U can relax !


----------



## novitius (Apr 13, 2020)

Get spiker for Nick is right. I'd carry them for ya if you needed. Just stay center.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Nick a job is the last thing I want !-- I don't work for nobody else no more !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 13, 2020)

Keef, I'm doing just fine.  I dropped a dime on DeWalt the other day.  The last job I actually got paid to do was a 2,000sq. ft. deck and pagoda I did for Stratford Hall in VA.  I can do wood.


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)

Nick, if you're state were legal, that $4k month garden would be worth $500 month, just saying … It is great for the consumer, but to make a living requires volume. Large quantities offset the lower prices.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 13, 2020)

Novi,  that works for me.  You hold in the middle, I' ll grab the short end!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeah, I know Umbra.  I really don't do it for money.  I have dumped a lb. of two but usually I just give away my extra.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 13, 2020)

Around here the current black market is 2K a lb, 1200 for a half.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Rosebud,,least i know i was right about liking Roses.
Never went to school for it but my Grandfather taught me alot about Gardening. I loved it every since i was a kid.
Everybody always brings their sick plants to me to fix.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2020)

St Nick, your state is very hard to get a joint in. I finally got one the width of a rubber band and it was all paper, but I tell ya  i sucked my brains out on that pinner. Got high from hyperventilating. It's hard there as the inlaws are cops and stuff. 
Keef, it has been a weird year. I am sick of quarantine and grumpy. I have this grey stripe appearing on my head???? wt heck is that? seriously i was stupid worried about our daughter. and this stuff covid, is nothing to play with. She is still having weird lung stuff.  I miss the kids cause they were very funny, my humor left with them, I fear. Our son at costco really worries me as he isn't in anyway in as good as shape as his big sister is.  
Sorry you guys to complain. I know i have a lot to be grateful for, but a girl needs to go out to lunch once a month or so.  
Auto, sounds like you are a natural gardener.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

So Smithville pork processors one the biggest pork processors in the States shut down -Farmers plowing under tomatos and beans because there no restaurant market anymore - - People talk of when we go back to normal ?-- I think those days are gone --  we find a new normal ? 
22,000 dead ?-- It hasn't hit the south as hard as it will yet !
I think the nephew upset because I won't share a joint with him - told It's nothing personal but I don't share a joint with no one anymore !-- I'm old this could kill me !- Of course they think I'm making a mountain out of a mole hill !- Honey Badger don't care !- He keeping his oldass alive !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 13, 2020)

There is no Covid 19 in my area yet, not a single case.  30 miles away its here.  I still associate with my friends but we do keep our distance.  Now I just pass the tray.  If they can't roll their own they out of luck if they didn't bring their own pipe!  Most of 'em catch on quick.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 13, 2020)

Hillbillies tend to be loners anyway.  If family don't get it they probably be all right.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

It's here in Podunk with me !-- It's still cooking !- Houston should peak about 2 weeks after New Orleans because of Mardi Gras - We close enough here to Houston here !- 
People don't seem to be that concerned about it down here - Half that get thier news from Fox or don't pay attention to the news at all are out in force !-- I think fox still preaching it as a democratic hoax and just another way to get political name out of power !-- They may not even know what a socialist is but they been told they taking over the country and political name say they bad !-- Country taking a double whammy on this one -- Pandemic and lack of leadership !-- Return to normal ?-- Don't see it happening for long time !


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

How many mom and pop shops can come back after being closed 6 months !
U seen the lines at food banks ?- What happens in 5-6 months ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)

depraved indifference
To constitute depraved indifference, the defendant's conduct must be 'so wanton, so deficient in a moral sense of concern, so lacking in regard for the life or lives of others, and so blameworthy as to warrant the same criminal liability as that which the law imposes upon a person who intentionally causes a crime. Depraved indifference focuses on the risk created by the defendant’s conduct, not the injuries actually resulting.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

I think the nephew told me gas was $1.29 -- Texas congress in session after the 1st of the year !-- Oil revenue gone - what's the chances Texas gonna pass on legalization ?-- Probably just medical !-- The confusion about what's hemp and what's marijuana and now Covid -- This prohibition thing is over in all but name !--


----------



## novitius (Apr 13, 2020)

I saw regular, 87, drop to .87 cents. I think that was just a little over a week ago. I haven't seen gas that cheap since before I was legal age to drive.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Nov -- I've only left the mudhole a couple times in the last several months - I couldn't tell U 1st hand what dahell is going on !-- I'm supposed to get my car back from Typhoid Mary-- I mean the ex - tommorrow !-- I'm be using some bleach water on it !-- Contact the realtor and set up to see some places !-- My dogs need a hair cut - I let my whiskers grow -- Need to find some shears of somekind - Not looking forward to giving Jet a hair cut -- I got no experience at it and he gonna bleed me !-- I look like a raggedy man with my whiskers and all - and I've dropped a few pounds - I was already a wiry little guy !-- I had the hat and some overalls  I could be Pop Corn Suttons twin !- Need to clean myself back up and get healthier again !-- My dogs need a home !- Someplace ain't no pit bulls looking at them like they would make a nice snack !-- My pups need a yard !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Great,,gas a is cheap and you cant go anywhere to use it. Just my luck.
Umbra must be high,,he sounds like a dictionary.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 13, 2020)

umbra said:


> depraved indifference
> To constitute depraved indifference, the defendant's conduct must be 'so wanton, so deficient in a moral sense of concern, so lacking in regard for the life or lives of others, and so blameworthy as to warrant the same criminal liability as that which the law imposes upon a person who intentionally causes a crime. Depraved indifference focuses on the risk created by the defendant’s conduct, not the injuries actually resulting.


Yikes yeah that sounds familiar. 

Nick I did pot consulting for a few years but got out of it because I frankly can't stand most Drug Scene People. The guys who let their grows get so out of control that They were willing to pay... they were mostly lazy and needed a janitor, not a consultant lol. Also I saw a couple of unsolicited trust fund hippie grundles in remote Vermont safe houses that felt anything but safe to a 5 foot n change chick... thought about getting a side piece but chose to peace the heck out instead. 

Your mileage may vary ; ) a couple were very good folks but it just takes one ....

Here's some eye candy for the afternoon!




She made it to the shop under her own power. Good gorrrl.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh you poor thing.  I seen that before!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 13, 2020)

Unsolicited hippie junk or broken driveshaft yoke lol not sure which one is scarier about 10 minutes after you realize how much of a close call either one was, once you're in a safer spot.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2020)

Hopefully that didn’t leave you stranded on the road somewhere stinky...
edit: sorry shoulda read yer post a bit slower...cheers


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 13, 2020)

Nope, other end of the shaft been grumbling, suddenly sounded different on like Thursday and I made it round trip to Vermont twice with it like that apparently lol got home from work friday, went to the dump with it, dropped it off at the mechanic, got a call a couple hours later GIRL W7F YOU ARE A LUCKY F0CKER COME LOOK WHAT FELL OUT OF YOUR TRUCK.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2020)

Can you grow goji berries in northern California? Tried to buy dried ones online but every review I read say they are moldy...geez, I’ve been typing this on my iPad and if I don’t pay attention I get all kinda missed or added letters...I think apple gave me some kinda virus on my last update...piss’n me off...I’d hate to have’ta learn a new device...got about 8 seeds potted up this morning...bout all the news from my corner, cheers y’all...and peace!


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)

I guess I will find out if I can grow goji berries.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 13, 2020)

I swear if one more person says goji berries...


...FARVA! YOU'RE ON... DISPATCH!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

What we smoking ?-- I need to go get me some blueberries from the farm when I get my ride -- Fermenters been complaining to me bout not working -- Blueberry Bounce is easy !-- No I think Blueberry Merlot ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Blackfoot -- Highway Song 

Oh he high now !


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)

Goji Og


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 13, 2020)

umbra said:


> Goji Og







Farrrrrva....?


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)

Named after a bright red, sour Himalayan berry, Goji OG was bred by Bodhi Seeds. The buds are on the smaller side and not super dense. The color is medium green with bright orange/red hairs and a sprinkling of crystals. The aroma is berries, pine, and some skunk. Some may detect notes of earth, citrus, or licorice.

The Goji berries are also known as wolfberries. They are packed with nutrients and are becoming known as a superfood. Due to their complex nature, their flavor profile is multi-dimensional, as Goji OG is designed to be, an aromatic medley of flavors.  

Recreational users find the high THC attractive. The psychoactive effect will show up early, often after the initial head rush and slight body melt. Pass this one by if you’re a novice user as it may be too strong. Otherwise, hit it gently and check yourself before you wreck yourself.

For medical users, the CBD content is too low for major seizure disorders and cancer. However, the synergistic effect between the cannabinoids may be enough to help with anxiety, stress, mild pain, and other conditions. Due to the Sativa-dominance, you should be able to indulge at any time of day and not have to take a weed nap.

Bodhi Seeds offers regular photoperiod seeds to grow indoors, outdoors, or in a greenhouse. You should see tall plants, flowers in 9 weeks, and obtain a high yield. Their newer seeds are reported to have stronger stems so no staking is required.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Umbra -- I hate U Cuz !-- U know I'm a sick man !-- Bohdi too ?- Dam U !-- I'll be window shopping!- Still want some dam peach weed !-- No U don't need some of that too Other Keef !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Bohdi's-- Black Raspberry ?-- U know I think it want to come to Texas too ?- That's what Ancient OG say anyway ?
I already spit on the Tranquil Elephantizer - It be mine again soon !


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)

Ancient OG been burning a hole in my pocket for 7 years. Still sitting on it. Maybe I'll get to them next time I pop some beans.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

I need to stay dahell away from there !-- Snow Lotus she whisper sweet stuff in my ear !- Get thee behind me Satan !- No babe I'm just playing !- Why don't U introduce me to your children ?-- Got any grandbabies by some champions?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2020)

My lambsbread seems to be pretty stretchy...I’m gonna be runnin out height shortly and no sign of flowers yet...
Is this the one gonna motivate me to do my garden?


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 13, 2020)

umbra said:


> Goji OG


*Delusional OG  Goji OG x Pestilence   is nice stony and tasty,  Tad to many tokes, Find my self  Drooling,  *


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2020)

I got sprung!! I went to the pharmacy drive-thru then the garden center, outside.  First time i have left the house in a month. I got all my plants so i don't have to go back. I wore a poodle mask that was uncomfortable. I am getting old, ran into a guy we have known since he was 18. He retires next month.  we old.  I think i may live. Nothing like having a rocky road blizzard and a hundred bucks on plants. I am a new woman. I can't wait to plant them this week.  Smoking some sunset sherbert this evening and watching Rachel. 

Did you guys watch that crazy Tiger King? Stinky, corned beef coming up sometime this week.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2020)

RE, how far in flower are you? I grew her outside.


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Yea Rose !- I woulda had the hot fudge malt !- no whipped cream !
Hey Grasshopper -- Welcome to the OFC--Sorry U walked into a mess the other day !-- Families squabble sometimes !- I'm a big fan of the Bohdi's Snow Lotus crosses myself !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

If It's wrong to break up some Oreos pour milk on them and eat them like cereal -- I may not want to be right !

Edit -- All along the watchtower the princess kept a view - D&C -


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)

Then deep fried oreo in batter would be a southern delight


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> RE, how far in flower are you? I grew her outside.


I just flipped them on the 24th of last month so coming up on 3 weeks is all...a couple boys(Mendo cookies) showed up already in this grow so I’m thinkin the rest are girls...actually 2 are LB fems and the other two are your BBxV...should have flowers any day now I hope...


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Umbra U sure U not from the south ?-
We'll dip a dam twinkie in some batter and fry it ! -- Put some strawberry sauce and whipped cream on it and walk away !- my job is done !
Chocolate Bacon ?-- Meat candy ?-
I need a moment !

Lemonheads playing Mrs. Robinson in the background !


----------



## Keef (Apr 13, 2020)

Purple Rose seed developing nicely !- I had forgotten about Purple roses -- When I was single and dating -- Purple Rose's was my hook !-- I wasn't no dum **** !


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 14, 2020)

G'day folks.
Hope you all staying safe.

Cropped top half of my bb#3XStrawb OG (aka Hulkberry)  smell is ridiculously potent so hoping it lives up to its specs (28%)
Ooft!
Enjoy the day you old codgers


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 14, 2020)

Good Morning All...44* this morning...some of the last cool air for us.Reports in on the storms...we had 2 long track storms F3 & F4...a couple lost their lives in Lawrence County. Ms Rose...so glad you made a jail break...sometimes you just got to go buy something green. Smoked chicken turned out great...been missing the smokey flavors...on to other meats and veggies now...the list is long . Smithfield shutting down just before tomato & bacon sandwich season...that is going to hurt! Deep fried Oreo...been done...they even batter and fry sticks of butter...snickers bars and some unknown items that you are better off not knowing about! I have a hard time getting healthy food in this area...example....they replaced my rice cakes with a pig skin rack...if its healthy and I buy it....its gone shortly there after. Off for a few jobs ...peace ya'll


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 14, 2020)

Morning toots!

40'F in Vermont,  Truck in the shop. Guess it's riding season...


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 14, 2020)

Gotta be able to get from point A to point B. Do not see how your truck made your last trip. There was nothing left of that U-joint, it had to clunk and make noise.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

I saw some amber on the trichomes, yesterday.  I cut half the branches off and trimmed them.  I'll get the rest today.

Keef,  I tried the coconut earl recipe.  Very nice, and tasted far better than ethanol Dragon.  I tried a small amount and got nothing for an hour, took more, and the first sample kicked in ten minutes later.  I better measure next time to get an idea of dose.  I also better get some more coconut oil.  I need to do this again.

 I have a harvest just starting to dry.  I may save some for smoke.

 We got our absentee ballot applications yesterday.  The current crop want to wait and see if legalization of pot is a good idea...  Conservative outlook always says lets wait and see.   27 states are legal states now.  They want to race for last place.

Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 14, 2020)

Dax if yours is last...we will be next to last.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 14, 2020)

Wear good gloves SA.  Wind chill at 40° is brutal.  I remember prying my fingers off of the handlebars when I did the same thing.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 14, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> Wear good gloves SA.  Wind chill at 40° is brutal.  I remember prying my fingers off of the handlebars when I did the same thing.


My record is a week riding below freezing when my previous X was getting a while new rear end put in. One morning was 28. My boss yelled at me and made me borrow his jacked up f350 diesel after that lol. Fun truck but had to have the battery disconnected if sitting for more than long enough to run in for a 6pack, and i had to add a 10mm crescent wrench to my keychain lol. Snowmobile gloves are kinda ok, but without the luxury of heated handlebars it's still a bit crisp. The worst part is my upper thighs being exposed. Knee boots, winter layers under my armor coat, and... jeans. Brrr! I can't get warm. I'm gonna go hang out next to a hot chemical tank and try to stop my teeth chattering lol bye


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Morning OFC -- Chilly in the mudhole -- I don't like it !--
Give him a chance they said ?-- 3 years later --22,000 dead -- everything is shut down and people wiping thier *** with coffee filters !--Way to go !-- Yeah buddy !- -
Smoke'm while U still gotta'm !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2020)

Yeah its all his fault.
He didn't start the virus. Ppl bitched when he shut down travel. Then they bitched because he didn't shut travel down soon enough. Now they are bitching because they have to stay at home during the shut down. He could come up with a cure tomorrow and they would ***** that it wasnt soon enough.
You guys kill me.
Reminds me of Christians who always blame the devil for them doing dumb shit.
My ass hurts from setting,,im blaming the Orange guy.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Drink the Kool Aid !-- I'm good !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2020)

I dont do sugar or salt,, its bad for my heart.
Now if Jim Jones is making the coolaid,,im all in.
Its good to see we can agree to disagree without getting mean and nasty.
Thank You Brother Keef


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

I have strong opinions and a Traumatic Brain Injury so they leak out sometimes


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2020)

From all your post and your growing abilities i dont see the Brain Injury effecting you too much,,which is a good thing i would say. Must be the caps doing their job.
We all have opinions,, thats the human way,,as long as we are respectful of others and their opinions. I respect your opinions and Thank You again for respecting  mine.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Snow Lotus still on my mind !-- Thank U Umbra !-- I have done stuff and thangs to that girls children and grandchildren !-- Mudhole Pink --Oh it got a lot of Snow Lotus in it !--  I am not window shopping at Bohdi today !- It's my kryptonite make me weak -- Next thing U stealth shipping - U know how this goes ?-- I have a little control left -- Umbra sent me seed to Bohdi's Black Triangle with that high class London Bridge dad !-- Maybe that's sooth my itch ?-- Black Triangle -- A study in extremes -- That right up my alley !-- Package of London Bridge seed cost $800 for 10 seed !-- Would U be able to sit on those seed long !-- I'm doing the rosary right now to distract myself from wanting to get them wet !


----------



## umbra (Apr 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Auto I was a legal Morphine junkie for 10 years -I'm not anymore!-- To this day if a doctor takes an x-ray of my face/head -- I know the next question they gonna ask !-- What helps ?-- They were killing me -- I found another way !-- When the bulged disc in my neck gets inflamed it puts pressure on the nerve to my left arm and I can no longer trust it - Can't work over head with it or it puts me down later !-- Stumbled into aeroponics when I got dog pecker knats in my dirt -- Bought an aerocloner -- cut the tops off my plants and put them in it !-- They rooted with much problem -- Had to decide what to do next ?-- Wasn't going back in dirt - dam bugs !-- So I fixed most the problems with that poorly designed aero cloner-- Built my own for $50- - Read up on nutes -- they lied to me !-- but I figured it out and went on to grow that White Widow over and over for 4 and a half years cloning from clones !
Weed is important to me -- I do like to get high but I need my medicine and It's against the law !-- So I made a choice !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2020)

Morning Umbra.
I grew some WW a couple times. I liked the buzz. Love GDP and Pineapple Express.
Keef where did you get all those strains. Thats alot of Dank beans.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

From here !-- I don't have anything left from seed I bought !
I got seed to more strains and crosses than I need for sure !
But I'm always wanting more -- Variety Chasing Disease !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2020)

I hate Morphine. Never liked pain pills. Had to use them a few times but the stop me up like nobody's business.
As for beans,,i used my last ones this winter. Got some friends i can get some from. I have a few coming from a Buddie as soon as he can get out. He has been sick.
I have never bought beans from a seed bank.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

14 girls sounds like a lot but there's about half dozen staples and I got a bunch of Umbra's Grape Crossses and some other stuff to sort out -- I'm a cloner but half of that is the search for what to clone-- These grape crosses vexing me -- I'm looking for a outstanding grape and I keep finding things I'm keeping that are unique !-- He puts say 4 grape girls from different varieties and 4 grape boys in his breeding box and let them go to it -- His Box Of ?  Breeding technique forces lots of diversity in the seed !-- The search to find a perfect grape took a left turn -- I'm kinda lost - but lost in a good place !


----------



## umbra (Apr 14, 2020)

Hydroponics has found its niche in the cannabis industry. There are normal food production hydroponics, however traditional farmers are skeptical of hydroponics. Not unlike when farmers struggled with organics vs chemical nutrients issue. The final piece in the puzzle is organic hydroponics. In the USA, the Organic certification has a specific meaning defined by USDA. They have chosen to certify hydroponic organic growing. It has created a debate among hydroponic and soil growers about the USDA's definition of organic. However, ultimately it is Mother Nature determines what is organic and what is not. There are many plants that grow in water naturally like rice, wasabi, and water chestnuts. They fall into an organic hydroponic definition that makes sense to most farmers. More to come ...


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 14, 2020)

Morning growers.  Rivers up an its still chilly.  I popped some Zombie kush, 3 out of 3 came up and I popped 2 Kmintz  that are being slow.  Today I'll be wetting some more from the House of Umbra.  I'm having a goal of a dozen solo cups busting out with brand new to me goodness.  Lets enjoy the day.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Weathered Katrina and the aftermath north of New Orleans with one hand tied behind me - not really it was duct taped to a chainsaw cause I had no grip in the left hand --
Put my place back together with the application of some marching powder -- Sold it and made enough to move to the beach --  Man was I in bad shape after that - Had the Katrina cough for most of a year - body beat dahell --
Later I finally went cold turkey on the morphine and almost died -- Then I hooked up with the Widow and found another way !-- Spent a decade at the beach the ex a neonatal intensive care nurse lost her mind one day and left after 25 years !-- I think she had one those TIA brain accidents - personality change almost overnight -- I am still not sure what dahell happened but here I am now in the mudhole looking to buy a bat cave !-- Growing weed and making liqour only skills I got left worth a dam -- but seems like I'm be just fine ?


----------



## mrcane (Apr 14, 2020)

Good Morning OFC 
    Been holding up in the hills of Appalachia on a farm with my son and family..
The travel part of it was Hell coming home but well worth it.  Now self quarantine
Have some blue mystic two weeks into flower..




Anyway good to see you all..
           stay healthy


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 14, 2020)

Keef, she was working an living pretty fur away from you, always a recipe for marriage disaster.  Just look at the divorce rate for sailors, 75%.  A 22 year career cost me a couple of good women.


----------



## umbra (Apr 14, 2020)

Nick, I had an uncle who was in Navy for 40 years. He was married the entire time. When he retired, his wife left.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Cannabis Cane in da house - Glad U dropped by - we miss ya !
Ain't my 1st divorce either !--1st wife dead now !-  Got a daughter by her ! -- I'm an outlaw pot farmer and she don't want her babies exposed to that life style !-- Maybe one day we meet !


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

The ex - really went down hill since she left -- Almost doubled her weight -- got adult onset asthma and some other auto immune problems -- Not working anymore --
Some say It's a curse but I don't believe in dat **** !


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

I guess U could say I'm newly divorced - I thought I was 2 years ago -- got to the mudhole and found out I wasn't -- Am now !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 14, 2020)

Every time I log in here I want to ask something. Then I read the posts and for get so,,,,, Has anyone talked to olefogey8?  Ain't seen him post for a long time.  Hope he ain't sick.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Some of Leroy's pollen got on Umbra's Sundae Driver times Bunch of Grapes -- Leroy son of Waldo ( BBSL)  Outta Snow Desiel --
Waldo's claim to fame came from that Snow Lotus upgrade thing it do !-Leroy got a lot of that Snow Lotus in him -
SD-x- BOG don't need no upgrade !-- Scary **** as is !-- Dam Shaman weed !-- Upgrade that ?-- I don't know ?- but she making a few seed !


----------



## novitius (Apr 14, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Every time I log in here I want to ask something. Then I read the posts and for get so,,,,, Has anyone talked to olefogey8?  Ain't seen him post for a long time.  Hope he ain't sick.


I've been wondering that too!


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

RE -- Did I send U some seed marked PH ?-- Cause that ain't really Rose's Purple Haze anymore even though it's marked PH -- another one of Waldo's conquest !- It was PH-x- BBSL but then U see she started hanging with that dam blueberry boy outta  Umbra's BB-x-BPU -- So RE  if U got some marked PH it is really Rose's Purple Haze bred to my BBSL -- Then a boy from Umbra's BB-X-BPU fathered them seed U got !--Don't think it has been grow before ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 14, 2020)

I got some PH from Rose too, grew some outside last year...it made big buds!!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

I am officially mobile again !- Got da Ghost back !-- Needs some work but It's drivable -- Someone say Bat Cave ?-- On a mission !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Nice day out today.  I am itching to get my gold pan and get into a creek.  

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey Burnin1 send me one them nuggets like U gonna find !

Umbra can hydroponics be organic ?-- Oxygenated swamp water is bout as organic as U can get ?-- Just a splash of EM1 and a tiny bit of nutes as they bloom !-- Swamp Water Aeroponics !-- 
Tolt the realtor -- Loose the hounds !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2020)

Ive heard of ppl growing in fish water,in their big fish tanks with the fish.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Me Treasure Chest!


----------



## umbra (Apr 14, 2020)

Keef said:


> Hey Burnin1 send me one them nuggets like U gonna find !
> 
> Umbra can hydroponics be organic ?-- Oxygenated swamp water is bout as organic as U can get ?-- Just a splash of EM1 and a tiny bit of nutes as they bloom !-- Swamp Water Aeroponics !--
> Tolt the realtor -- Loose the hounds !


The USDA says yes there is an organic hydroponic certification that they give.


----------



## novitius (Apr 14, 2020)

Aquaponics would be with the fish. Hamster Lewis has a good thread stickied on it!

Edits: actually, that's not stickied. It's a link to a Facebook group that then gets you in a mailing list with a bunch of info. 
 It's still cool stuff. I think it comes from Down Under.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Remember back in the day when they had huge gatherings for concerts - sporting events -church and  even movie theaters and crowned malls ?- Well them days are  gone now !-- 
Gonna be a whole new world ?--


----------



## thegloman (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 14, 2020)

Keef said:


> Remember back in the day when they had huge gatherings for concerts - sporting events -church and  even movie theaters and crowned malls ?- Well them days are  gone now !--
> Gonna be a whole new world ?--


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Shut the whole system down !-- Go Neil!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 14, 2020)

Well what ever it will be no one can truly say at this point...but there will be changes...that is an easy one. Folks bought so many garden veggie transplants this past weekend they have run out in this area. Bonnie has restocked mostly but they are about 7 days post germination...and they want full price for these sprouts! I am continuing to drop new garden selections...long green beans today...looking for Japanese cucumber seeds next...work day was pleasant...learned a new trick...usually the tech guy shows it 20 questions time or fix all my problems time...show up in mask and gloves...then cough weakly a few times...they all scatter to back of house!...Fire it up popsicles...its about to go down.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Wait !-- OK !- I'm in !-- Put a celery heart in an aero basket once and dropped it in a grow hole beside the Thyme -- Oragano - Basil and Rosemary I cloned off the produce isle!
It rooted and grew !
Better be dead --dead when I get a hold of it or I might just grow me some ?
Looking at a pineapple right now -- don't look dead to me ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 14, 2020)

https://gardeningtips.in/growing-hydroponic-pineapples-a-full-guide


----------



## umbra (Apr 14, 2020)

of8 is safe and well


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

This aquaculture ?-- So I wonder if crawfish would thrive in my system ?-- Maybe a aquaculture tank that I pull aero water from ?-- Crawfish might eat my roots ?-- Can't have that !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

So the COVID test is free but before U can be tested for Covid they have to do a upper respiratory panel on U to rule out other causes for your symtoms -Which is not free !--  That might cost U a grand !-- Free testing myass !


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

I need some country people and them that know how to build **** give me some feed back ?-- Back in the thicket power could be a problem sometimes !-- If a fellow was to take one them above ground propane tanks and emptied it removed the fittings and all -- Put it over a fire pit -- filled it with water - Put a steam line coming out of it -- What kind of a device would he use to make that steam turn auto alternators ?-- Something like an air motor from a pneumatic drill ?-- I got a feeling power outages might get common !-- Ain't no body fixing da **** !-

Edit I guess what I'm trying to figure out is can an alternator produce enough power when ran thru an Auto battery and inverted to A.C. to run a LED ? Cause I know some ways to turn an alternator !


----------



## umbra (Apr 14, 2020)

It's the 5000 watt inverter that going to be the expensive part. Couple hundred dollars. But you might want a few batteries in parallel


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2020)

You going off the Grid?
Not necessary to grow weed in Texas Bro. Country boys dont get busted for growing weed,,they get busted for talking to much.
You been growing with no problems,, so i get needing backup electricity,,but hopefully you wont need it except for emergency. Why not a cheap generator?


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Had a generator after Katrina -- Lasted about 2 hours -- Never ran again -- In post Katrina people spent thier days chasing gas for thier generators -- I ran a fan --a radio and a lamp off my car battery for 2 weeks thru a cheap inverter --Run one car down jump it off the other then switch to the other car - let #1 recharge !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Even hooked up a cheap small tv to it once and climbed on the roof to hook it up to an old antenna-- Then we sat and cried as we watched what had/was happening in New Orleans -- Last we heard NO had dodged the bullet -- Guess not ? -- Never seen leaves blowed off trees like that before !-- Same state of shock coming to the whole country !

Edit -- People laugh when I say the 2 bags of ice I scored about day 9 or 10 was the most important score of my life !-- If U woulda been there U would understand !
That was my turning point- I knew we were coming out the swamp on our own 2 feet !-- I was in pretty bad shape ! - Best dam glass of ice water ever !

Katrina left a lasting impression on me about being able to make power !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 14, 2020)

I remember bathing in the pool, running the generator to power the well pump, Running the gen. for everything as a matter of fact.  I had a 10k that ran off a 500 gal. propane tank.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

We were planning on running from Katrina by the time the ex got home from work took 3 hours for a 45 minute trip --
The highway was at a standstill -- Face Katrina on the road in a car or ride it out at home were our options -- We made the right decision !-- That aid truck with the ice was the 1st thing to make it into the hood after the storm -- U couldn't see the road because of the trees across it -- We were cutting our way out the hood when they got to us !


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 14, 2020)

We gutted, dried, and rebuilt two houses with a little Honda camping gen.  Then it was also our camping electrical source while camping in the back of the truck in the backyard.  That's when I learned about preps.

 Since then, I purchased a second gen and a harness to hook up for 220v. And soundproofing.

And moved to high ground.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 14, 2020)

Yo keef!
Get you a nice gas carburated generator.  Stock pile gas and make ethanol.  85%alcohol 15%gas.  Just a little adjusting on the carb and you're gold.
15gal gas, 85gal ethanol=100gal fuel. Charge a lot of batteries and run a lot of light on 100 gal.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Sound like a plan Gloman !-- Fuel mean power --
Dax -- I built my version of  the Baghdad Battery outta PVC-- A copper coil and a steel bolt in a slightly acidic or alkaline solution - such as sea water or grape juice  were positive and negative at about 3 volts low amps !-- Built 24 of them hooked up in series and consecutively to produce a 12 volt trickle charger !-- made more than a trickle !

Edit - Baghdad Battery was found in the Baghdad area and was 2,000 years old !
It's not really a battery it needs no charging !


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm high - high - Why not ?-- a current runs between the steel /iron and copper /brass -- So a ring of one with a button of the other in the center - brass ring /steel button -- would produce a current when submerged in salt water -- Thousands of rings and buttons on the bottom of a boat hull connected properly would produce power for said boat !-- Electric Boat need no fuel !

Edit -Told U I had some idiot / savant traits - Boat that makes It's own power ?- Cube the size of a fridge would power a house ?-  I have no right to know these things !


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Went back in history and took the power plant off a Bliss- Leavit Mark 7 steam torpedo -- fixed it and turned it into my "Wet Heat" engine !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

On a test of the Bliss -Leavit Mark 7 a rudder got stuck and the one ton torpedo leaped over 40 feet out the water -- I'm double the power and put it on a light water craft - one that goes under -on - or above the water -- Still don't have a name or design for such a craft !--
Something like a fish that flies ?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 14, 2020)

Smokin some good sheeeet tonite!


----------



## umbra (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 14, 2020)

Y’all must be high!!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

RE -- Umbra bred it I'm just Smoking it !-- Ain't my fault !

Umbra  I seen it before -- got the wrong kind of engine and got no wings !-- way too heavy and can't dive for **** !- But looks like fun to me !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

But do it come in metal flake purple -- I mean Plum something ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 14, 2020)

Crazy, brother. Plum crazy. 
Like us.


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Internal combustion engine got this thing U can't get around - Power cost U weight !- That does not apply to a steam generator !-- I want 500 foot pounds of torque outta something weigh half as much as it should with an internal combustion engine  !-- That steam generator ?-- Wet Heat --got no moving parts !


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

Plum Crazy ?--  I knew it was something like that !

Don't hurt my feelings none  !-- Got a traumatic brain injury -- I celebrate my crazy !-- Plum Crazy ? --- I can see that in gold letters on the side of a purple Chevy S-10 !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 14, 2020)

You know the mopar fanatics will cry heresy, and the Chevy boys will yell sacrilege,  right? 
As that guy in cannonball run out it so eloquently, eff em if they can't take a joke!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 14, 2020)

I clocked out at 330p and it is 1130p and I'm not getting an on call stipend and guess what,  I've JUST finished walking my most trusted second shift tech through a process development on parts that have to be mailed out tomorrow for destructive testing and we have to pass or very bad things will happen, except this is literally THE FIRST TIME WE'VE RUN IT.
Done. Gonna go curl up on my heated rock now and catch some zzz.




Actual selfie


----------



## Keef (Apr 14, 2020)

It would be something built mostly to piss people off - blueprinted engine - matching pistols --  rods and all -- polished ports -- Maybe bored out little bit ?-- That's all for the canic to figure out !- I just be mostly standing on it !-- Probably work better as a trick car if it was  something that didn't look so good ?-- but the peacock got to shake his tail feathers ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 15, 2020)

I was in the bizness of satellite control...expect calls at any time...and long hours...I feel yer pain, well as much as a retired old guy could...keep up the good work!!!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 15, 2020)

The long list of techie contractor specialized etc potheads keeps growing.
BuT iT's A gAtEwAy DrUg!
Bahhh humbug there's a lot of us who need the weed just to lockout/tagout our brains for minimum 5 hours a night lol
Edit: think the people with better health insurance get to call it ADHD?
Good night friends


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Good night OFC


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 15, 2020)

Good Morning OFC... No frost...43*...slipped by the Easter snap...was sweating it with all the fuzzy leaf plants in the garden. Now I need to get some do not spray signs up in front of house...county will come by spraying herbicide on a 20kt wind day...I do not mind sharing, but get hostile when they let herbicide drift go to my garden. My Cx today had placed his order last Friday...I did not return his call over weekend...it is an upgrade that has been available for 2 years and 2 months...he called back on Monday huffy that no one had called him...and has a long list of things he wants done for free no doubt...we'll see how this ones goes for Mr. no crisis ...might just snip his wire and drive off. Enjoy your day amigo's!


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC.  I am moving slow today.  More snow on the ground.  Pot is drying on the rack. We will see what the day brings.

Stay safe.


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Morning OFC  - Chilly !-- Time for some hair of the dog -- Wake and Bake U old fart knockers !


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh !- It Hurts when I do this !-- Wonder how long COVID live in a car out it the sun -- Smells a little like fire and brimstone -- Evil been in my car !- I need to exercise it !

Edit - I find myself not sure what to do!-- I tend to do my excerising with buckshot - explosives -- flare  pistols and the like ?-


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2020)

Good morning peeps. Stinky, you go girl. I went to the dispensary yesterday morning at 8 am, reserved for senior citizens. Boy, have they upped their game, Plexiglass everywhere now. I hope they have done that at my daughter's work.  Stand behind the blue tape, don't touch the counter... I used to hang on that counter. lol  They only let one person in at a time.. very surreal. Good for them.
Bud and planted stuff yesterday. HP, got some Better Boy maters, our fave.  Looks like this isolation is going to go all summer. or 2022. sheesh.  A nice man that bud worked with died from covid yesterday. bud's age. This stuff getting real.
 big hugs.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 15, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Snow on the ground.  Ack!
Brought my aunt home from the hospital yesterday.  They discharged her because she wouldn't cooperate with therapists or eat except junk food.   I think I'm gonna have my hands full untill she gives in.
I may need to smoke Pot!
This too shall pass I suppose.
I have 2 girlz left to harvest.
BOC and Oregon Lemons.
OL isn't ready for another couple weeks I'm sure.  BOC should be ready in a few days.
As of now I only have 8qts. of buds curing but I'm sure it will be plenty to get me through to next harvest.
Umbra
Rose
Keef
Thank you SO very much for sharing seeds with me.  I'm VERY grateful!


----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 15, 2020)

Good morning boys and girls.  Its dreary out and cool but the end is in sight.  I went from having enough smoke to choke an army to "Hope that plant finishes this week"  Covid 19 is doing wonders for the smoke business in my area.  Rosebud,  I'm sorry to hear about Buds working buddy.  This sheet is getting real.  Lets do a doob.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC

No end in sight for sheltering in place.  I am depressed.  2,405 deaths in the US from COVID-19 yesterday.  I hope that is the peak and the numbers start to decline soon.

Sunny day today.

Peace


----------



## novitius (Apr 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC.  MiL in nursing home is sick. My mother may be sick. She's in isolation through her care facility now too. State health board is denying tests. There's probably no saving them anyhow.  I'm just going to sit and cry for a while.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 15, 2020)

I feel for ya Novi,  to much sickness in the world these day and everyone trying to politicize it doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2020)

Novi, i am sorry, i hope they will be ok. Can you talk with them on the phone?  It is depressing out. I stopped my car and said hi to some dudes smoking cigs on the sidewalk yesterday, they were people, I miss people. The God Blessed me, so win win.  It is hard not to be depressed. Spring is the helping me, but i realize i am weird that way. Our daughter still not back at work. They won't let her come back until her cough is gone. it is 5 weeks.  And she is lucky to have people that will support her till she gets a pay check, most people don't. 
I am sorry. I will try to be more up next post.


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

The kids here don't keep up with the news and have pretty much ignored what's happening -- I'm an a-hole for trying to keep my distance - - Longer I stay in the mudhole bigger my chances of them bringing it in to me !-- Texas being a red state most seem to think nothing of it !-- Chances of me making it outta here without catching dis **** probably less than 50/50 -- I just got caught in between by this thing and having problems protecting myself from the bug !

As president I have total power to do what I want !-- I fight  that long as I have breath !-- He's not my King !


----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2020)

Did a serious cleaning in tent room yesterday. Decided to pop some more beans. Currently doing a sour plum seed run in breeder box, but wanted something else to play with. Decided to revisit some stuff and incorporate some new stuff.
BPU F2
London Bridge F2
BoC F2 x London Bridge
(Buckeye Purple x GDP) x London Bridge
GDP x BPU F2
pinkman
sour tangie
fruity pebbles x fruity pebbles og
mazar i sharif x purple kush
triple grape x ( magnum pie x London bridge)
runtz x ( magnum pie x London bridge)


----------



## novitius (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm sorry too! It's so hard right now. You can't even crack jokes. You make em then shit really happens. I really hope your daughter and son keep getting better Rose! 
 We've got video visits and I just dropped new hard drives in for video storage. I'll record them all. New data cables arrived this morning. 

 Whenever I think I can't take more, there's always more and I take it. At some point, I'm not going to be able to take it any more? What's going to happen then? Spin the wheel, let's hope it's something good.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 15, 2020)

Good morning ofc, suns up, all I know at this point today...


----------



## zigggy (Apr 15, 2020)

good afternoon OFC,,,,,hope all is well,,or as well as it can be right now ,,, ,,,,,I have a ??? a buddy is telling me to switch from 5 gal, buckets to 10 gallon buckets ,,,would I see a big difference in yields,,,,, room is not an issues nor is light coverage  as always thank you ziggggy


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 15, 2020)

Hiya Zig! When you dump out your root balls after harvest, how bound up are they? That's how I'd judge it- if they're super overstuffed in there, go bigger and yeah, it'll help. If not, don't sweat it. 
Side vent holes on pots aren't bad to help speed up oxygen diffusion into the root zone either. That alone can help even if you're not certain you need more space.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 15, 2020)

Good afternoon OFC members, hope all are healthy, wealthy and wise. On my present grow I down sized my pots from 5 gallon to 4 gallon because my rootballs are on the small size. The only real difference i've found is that they require more frequent watering. I believe the root balls are small because of my method of growing. My buds are as potent as anybodys.


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

It's all about 2 things -- Nature and Nurture -- Nature be what the genetics are capable of -- Nurture be the environment they grow in -- I give genetics 50 points and environment 50 points -- for a total of 100 to a perfect grow  -I grow fine weed and I bet I'm not even hitting 85 % of what's possible !--


----------



## thegloman (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm curious if anybody has addressed the MONEY with this virus?    Money trades hands so fast and far I wouldn't be a bit surprised if ITS what is spreading this bug.
Wash our money?   Hmmm
Another way to influence a "cashless" society.     Take your mark!


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Country too tore up for conspiracy theories to be true -- If there was a deep state we wouldn't be dying by the thousands !

Plenty conspiracy theories around -- drink the Kool -Aid of your choice !


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm kinda surprised religious people aren't pointing out the similarities between political name and the Antichrist !- It's thier book they should see it !


----------



## novitius (Apr 15, 2020)

I said before it's not the sounding of TRUMPETS but political name/PENCE...


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Keep expecting the food banks and government sources to start asking for your GOP membership card before they serve U !-- Got to have the number of the beast in your hand or head ?
They doing it with ventilators already -' Red state get them blue states beg and grovel for help !


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Old School ballads  -- Donavan -- Atlantis !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 15, 2020)

The road to success is always under construction.”
– Lily Tomlin


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 15, 2020)

Gloman money is totally gross!!! I have heard of some businesses insisting customers pay plastic. I definitely get a little skeeved out touching my change at the gas station.  Ahhh remember the good ol days when the worst contaminant you had to worry about on your bills was a little blow lol


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Step when the Hurdy Gurdy man comes singing songs of life

Must be The Season of the Witch ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 15, 2020)

Afternoon All...Keef you may not be far off on your prediction...when they have the anti-body test available they are talking about issuing cards to those who have had the virus and built up anti-bodies as being able to return to the work force...not much on the ideal of needing a Guvment card to work. S Korea has issued arm bracelets for those who do not stay at home so they can monitor them...let's see what Russia comes up with now it has hit them hard. Money is and has been a contamination source...it has been suggested to use electronic transactions...they have been working on eliminating cash for a while...this could be the head shot to it. Lots of things to keep an eye on these days!...Which makes it time to get loaded.....stop, drop and burn a bowl time ya'll!


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Gov't cards ?-- Not a problem long as I got 2 or 3 of them !

Stop Drop and Roll one ? -- Is that a new rolling style !


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

I like me some cash !-- I'm on SS and may not want to explain where da money come from ?-- I'm not preduduce -- I like gold and silver too !


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Got That $1,200  Gov't check - I like getting paid !


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 15, 2020)

Good day everybody I actually started smoking flowers again and I've noticed with my COPD I can actually breathe a little bit better after I hit the bowl I have just been doing edibles and vape pens when I can find them...... lately no one has them everyone's lockdown my son brought me some bud last week I've been hitting it in moderation and I can actually breathe better go figure


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey Meet !-- I try to take a edible dose 2-3 times a day --  I've noticed with the cannacaps or coconut oil extract -- I smoke when I want but I sure seem to smoke a lot less ! - toke or 2 snd I'm good for awhile !-- I have some trouble with my broke face from the weather but I know it would be much worse without my medicine --


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Bacon get scarce ?-- I got a plan for that !
Go get my 30 round mags for da multi shooter any day now !-- 3 of them ?-- I be tired before I run outta bullets !


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Wear a face mask ?-- Those Islamic Burka or whatever that vale  the women wear would work ?--long as U stay 3 steps behind your man ?-- Used to be U wear a mask into a 7/11 they think U coming to rob them which was mostly true ?-- Now they gonna make U put one on --
Yeah I'm the crazy one in this world ?-- This The Twilight Zone now !- I know this place!-- What's real today be something else tommorrow !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2020)

HI Mr Fist, my asthma doc told me to keep smoking pot. go figure. Just no cigs. I can do that. Nice to see you here again. do hang with us.  Gman, was it you talking about dirty money, literally? Before B got sick she started using hand sanitizer on all the cash she was given at the store.... nasty money i guess. Keef, you deserve that check.
We all do. There is a dust storm here today, i have pot stuff to do but still kinda crippled from yesterdays escapades in the garden.

Zigggy, I don't know if you would double your harvest, that's a good question.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 15, 2020)

I use 7 gallon grow bags.  They work great


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

.I vote That's what Zig do !-- Switch to grow bag and go little bigger than 5 gallons -- 7 gallon sounds good !- Give them roots some dam air !-- Roots need O2 - Leaves need C02 !


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Rose I got my money in the bank -- I got my car back  and I'm looking for a Bat Cave dammit !
Been a long time crossing that bridge of sighs !


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Veg - bloom - triches


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Better pic of bloom - 4 ft level on right


----------



## zigggy (Apr 15, 2020)

thanks guys,,,,


----------



## novitius (Apr 15, 2020)

Keef said:


> Rose I got my money in the bank -- I got my car back  and I'm looking for a Bat Cave dammit !
> Been a long time crossing that bridge of sighs !


This made me feel better! At least someone has things going right.


----------



## novitius (Apr 15, 2020)

I just planted a bunch of veggie seeds into my veg tent with recycled soil... I can buy food, I can't buy weed. We'll test that soil on veggies lol. 
 Zig I like cloth pots better than the plastic grow bags. The air helps them a lot, like others mentioned. They grab the soil but don't get crazy bound. As for size I have only a bit of experience. Logic says bigger pot, bigger plant, more maintenance. I'm also in the process of upscaling pots. 7, 10 and I'm going to try a 35. I think the genetics may play into it. Play around and find out? Be nice to have a control room and an experimentation room wouldn't it?


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Nov -- I would not say things are going well -- - More like pulling teeth !- Slowly-- painfully -- I'm get what I'm looking for !-- but I'm not out the mudhole yet !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 15, 2020)

That’s what I’d do too zigggy...good luck!!!gman, I’ve had 2 bucks in my wallet for about 2 or 3 months...I can’t find much to spend it on...don’t do much in cash anymore I guess and there isn’t much around unless I go to the dollar store but then I need more than 2 things...my project coming up is rearranging my shop/shed...it is 8’ wide and 14’ long...space is at a premium so I’ve spent most of the morning on YouTube checking out other small work spaces...problem is I need to go to the home store and they are only allowing a few in at a time and the line has been long and I ain’t standing in no line to get in a store...it’ll just have to wait I guess...6 out 8 seeds are up and I’m still holding out hope for the other 2...I got an idea, let’s all grow some pot... beers ya’ll...meant ta say cheers ya’ll but beer too...


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 15, 2020)

Hope things look up for you Novi.


----------



## novitius (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks Dax. I hope things are going well for you.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 15, 2020)

Zig, I dunno what kind of genetics ya got but I will say that if your plants are rootbound when you pull them you need a bigger pot. Personally I grow in 11 gallon totes.  I found that by nature thee plants prefer to spread their wings so to speak and in my totes the plants that I grow can veg for six weeks and not become root bound before finishing.  Better yield and better buds too.  Umbras hybrids seem to respond to the bigger containers very well by the way.


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Makes sense that more roots can support more of the chemistry needed in the plant to make more better bud -- The roots absorb water and nutrients - stalk transports them up to the leaves where the photons  and some more chemistry turn it all into dank when the time is right !-- The leaves may be the engine of the plant but the roots are the gas tank !


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Need to revise my numbers -- Maybe a 30% chance I make it out the mudhole without catching dis **** !-- 
I guess this is what it feels like to have to lose ?-- I survive it probably !


----------



## novitius (Apr 15, 2020)

Totes are a neat idea Nick.


----------



## novitius (Apr 15, 2020)

What about that River House Keef?


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Nov -- Lady can't find the dam listing anymore for that river house and I'd lose myass if it wasn't attached !-- So I don't have it !- We looking !-- Just really put her on the job yesterday --
Watching these  kids interact with others like there's no Tommorrow scares me !-- How long until it gets me with them acting this way ?-- It'll take a month to close on a place after I find one -- I just don't like my chances for that long !- I know how to socially isolate - I was doing it before it was cool !-- I don't like this !- I'm not against the occasional bet but when It's my life that is on the line I don't want to gamble !-- I feel I'm running outta chances !-- All I gotta do is be wrong once !

Edit -- Death toll tops 28,000 !-- Do U feel lucky punk ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Over 32,000 deaths --my mistake !-- U know to put those people on a ventilator U got to put in a breathing tube !- An Endotracheal Tube -- U do know I've done this quite a few times ?-- I got one rule I never broke though -- An ambu breathing bag is never too far away -- I am not giving U mouth to mouth !-- U will not be puking in my mouth !


----------



## novitius (Apr 15, 2020)

Keef, if the listing hasnt been pulled, you have a search history record of it in your browser. 
 In the meantime, you get some do rags and coffee filters and rubber bands to make a mask if you ain't got none. Stephen Colbert show you how it's done. I find the video. I'm positive you probably already know, just don't remember. 
 So, you have ends now, what about getting yourself a hotel room? Sit somewhere by yourself and let them run that grow?? Take your cuts in one box and one light? Don't forget the em1.


----------



## novitius (Apr 15, 2020)

Alright, alright, alright.... 
It was Mr. McConaughey giving the lesson


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 15, 2020)

I implemented the "each to his own rule" back when all this started.  Got a guy who comes by once in a while, he's all pissed off because I won't share a joint with him.  I do the same with anyone who comes to see me.  Pass them the tray and tell 'em to role their own.  Jbird is getting a free buzz anyways and trust me that's all he's after.  Gots the nerve to git pissed 'cause I won't share MY joint with him.  Some idjits just don't get it.


----------



## novitius (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm not trying to get in your business Keef, my bad. I just want you to survive.


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

No problem Nov !- 20 years in the OR - I found a box of gloves and masks -- I stay in my trailer most the time they around !-- They think I'm being a jerk but I don't care !-- Texas made the top 10 in number of cases - Louisiana right there and they catchinghell !-- I got the skill set to know how to protect myself and get out here alive -- Don't write me off just yet !-- I don't always lose !
Just like Nick - I'm not sharing a joint with U or anyone else !-- There is not enough testing being done - Everyone is suspect of being a carrier !-- My plan is just to stay dahell away from everyone !- Any suspect contact - gets soap and water or hand sanitizer ! -- I think the girl is trying to get a job at a nursing home -- Petri dish with a direct line to Keef ! -- I'm working on it !- Believe me I find a way out and can only get out with my dogs and my seed box ?-- "F" a grow !- I built this one I can build another and planned to anyway !
Just didn't want to start from scratch but I will if I have to !
**** Ain't that important to me !- Living is !-- I just understand the danger I'm in and don't like it !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey Umbra.  Remember that 120 microns sifter you put me on to?  I can't get dry ice right now but it still sifts pretty good


----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2020)

yeah that's pretty good


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

Looks like Lebonese Blond kief to me ?-- Maybe freeze the weed and some BBs - Shake dat **** some ?-- They didn't  have dry ice or even water ice to make hash long time ago and they got it done !-- Bubble and dry ice are new ways to make hash !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 16, 2020)

I cleaned roughly 3 lbs of glue in the same clear tote.  After it wass all cleaned and I separated the wheat from the chaff, I was left with about a half oz. of this down in the bottom.  Run it through the sifter and its pretty much full melt.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 16, 2020)

It comes out cleaner then it looks.  I'm lousy at collecting it all when I'm done, hence the stray hairs and flecks in it.  Just for me,,,,, and I don't care!


----------



## novitius (Apr 16, 2020)

It's your cohorts that concern me Keef. 
Lysol. Big cans of Lysol!


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 16, 2020)

Whaaalll, mebbe not a half after sifting,  more like a good pile.


----------



## novitius (Apr 16, 2020)

That's a nice pile of heads. Very sparkly, looks like sand.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 16, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Chilly morning here...37* they saying...checked for frost but none can be found. Easter tornado reports from NWS are in....the big storm was a EF4...175 mph winds and was at least 2 miles wide...the largest ever in the State and one of the largest ever in the USA..death toll stands at 12 in the State... it left bare slabs on brick homes...a check made out to CASH in 1978 was found 60 miles from it origin point...it was dry even...so weird what these storms do. A Lady stopped out in town Tuesday at the local quick lube for a oil change....when the Tech raised the hood they find a 8 ft. Timber rattler in there riding along(maybe there was a rattle under the hood?)...lets say Mr Timber rattler had no problems with social distancing...they called animal control and "Tim" came and removed the snake...he was let loose in the National Forrest for a happy ending...well the Tech may need new underwear. This run is so delicious on smell...promise some pics as soon as I can slow down a moment. Have a safe day !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 16, 2020)

That snake is just like, awwww maaaan, I was just having the BEST nap of all time in my warm cave, why you gotta throw me back in the woods?!
Between a venomous snake and a family of chipmunks I'd take the snake any day. They have no appetite for wiring harness components lol.
Light snow last night, spring is being hesitant this year. 
Everyone have a peaceful day.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- That's the kinda thing get me in trouble - I shoot the snake and  kill a dam car !-- Big one too !-- It's cold in the mudhole !-- Got my little space heater. Humming and my 'lectric blanket on !-- Not freezing I just get a chill easy since my head injury !
HP - I would talk bad about your Senator Kennedy saying we gonna have to sacrifice the elderly to get the economy reeopenned !-- I got Ted Cruz so ain't much I can say !- "Wheels" Abbot Texas governor ready to open Texas cause political name said to and our cases still climbing !-- Can these gius think gor themselves or is the thought of a twitter whooping by political name just too much to take ? - We got a nice slow roll going here inTexas - It would suck to be one those seniors they talking about sacrificing ?-- Wait ?-- Naw!-Naw -Naw !-- - I ain't a sacrificial offering to your God of money !-- I guess what they really mean is we gonna protect our family but U poor old people got to die ? -- That's the pro-life people ?- The ones that say a fetus is a child but when it comes to sending an extra $500 for that pregnant woman - It don't count ?-- U know they setting up to kill off lots of people for that almighty dollar ?
Back to the pipe the ignorance make me crazy !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Your so funny. 
Everybody i know and work around has been working. Funny how we are okay from the bad bad virus.
It still hasnt killed near as many as the Flu does every year. Guess people forgot how to do math.
And yes there are flu vaccines,,but they only work 40 to 50% of the time. Many of our elderly die every year from the flu and we dont shut down the Country.
China did exactly what they set out to do to our dumb asses.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

I rest my case !

Music -- Clutch - remake of CCR-- Fortunate Son !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Good cause i was getting a headache from reading. And i like CCR.
One of the buds on my plant.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice bud !

Anybody know where those guys that used to hang out  here are ?-- They would like Auto a lot !--He just like them --- He'd fit right in !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Is that a good or bad thing. Hope a good thing.
Yeah my plant is loving the Sun.
Been cold at night but i bring it in at night.


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Keef, I've actually had that conversation with some others about current and former members. Too much of a coincidence. I use the ignore function more in the last 3 weeks than I have in 10 years here.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2020)

I know, it is getting back to nuts. I hear ya Keef and Umbra.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Umbra i hope you haven't ignored me because i haven't said anything, that i know of ,that would make you want to ignore me.
I only have a couple threads and none are bad or breaking rules.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 16, 2020)

good morning everyone,,,,another day in the house …..yea


----------



## thegloman (Apr 16, 2020)

Good morning yall!
I hope everybody is well and happy!
Have a green day!


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2020)

They've destroyed every site they have ever gone to


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2020)

Are we not too old to play games? I am. You are. whey aren't they? Keef, i am worried about you guy. Yes, maybe a hard time to buy a house, but you gotta get outta there stat.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC members, hope all are well. Can't speak for the rest of you guys and gals, but i'm sure getting sick and tired of being confined to my house. Going stir crazy.


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2020)

@ keef....What guy s are you talking about?  Auto is a missfit. Needs to be practicing social distancing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

I have been.
Not sure they are talking about me because i haven't done anything so far to make someone mad unless its my thread about Misfits,,and thats just a fun thread. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## rubrown (Apr 16, 2020)

don't feed the trolls, that's it,  no negs here, thank you!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Quick question,,even though im bringing her in at night,,what is the lowest Temp a flowering girl can handle? Ive heard at 55 it stops production.


----------



## rubrown (Apr 16, 2020)

As long as you can't see your breath. Remember they're Weeds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## novitius (Apr 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC! It's cold out. There's still snow out there. 
 This is no more a Chinese virus than a bat virus. It's more likely N Korean missile "tests" released an aerosol when Un promised us a surprise for new year's. No one seems to remember that. But that would be incredibly stupid and no one thinks that's what happened right? Not to mention the recent rocket releases...


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 16, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> Thank you.


It might depend on the strain.  Rudes evolved in cold. Sativas in hot, indicas were in between.  One number for one may not work for others, so my guess is it depends.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Yeah Dextel im guessing you are right. Probably depends on the strain. I was just curious. I have never let my growroom during the winter get lower then 65.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Novitus it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2020)

My flower room gets down to 62f in the winter.  I run it at 74 with the lights on.  The cold nights make for a nice purple fade.  I get better yields in the summer running at 68f at night and upper 70's when the lights are on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Sounds about like my growroom Pute. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC.  My basement stank.  I moved all the drying ropes back into the closet to get the carbon filters back to work.

I started keeping track of my usage.  Per week consumables divides into a big pile of chip and I am stocked for a long time. 

The bug bit me though.  It isn't about the smoke.  It's the grow, the gardening, the pride, solving the puzzles that come up, and someday will be the terps and tastes.  I'm going to be so spoiled a connoisseur.

Stay safe.

I poked around and found plans for using a heavy t-shirt to make a no-sew double thickness mask.  I have a few paint t-shirts that are repurposed for spare masks in the vehicles.  Perfect for the people who hate to, or cannot sew, or an emergency.  I'm going to try cloth origami to fold a t-shirt into a mask, without cutting or sewing.  YMMV


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 16, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> Good morning OFC.  My basement stank.  I moved all the drying ropes back into the closet to get the carbon filters back to work.
> 
> I started keeping track of my usage.  Per week consumables divides into a big pile of chip and I am stocked for a long time.
> 
> ...


If you origami something cool, post the steps!
It's snowing in Vermont. We aren't allowed to use the break rooms so I'm sitting outside bundled up in my smelly wool buffalo plaid lumberjacket watching the flakes swirl over the parking lot.
It's a surreal life.


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2020)

Back in Philly, my ex and I were volunteers at the Philly Folk Festival and did the parking lots. It was hot and dusty. Ex took off her bra and put it on her face. It worked. And every guy stopped and asked if it was were bra on her face.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I hope everyone is staying safe.  It is a sunny and mild day here.  I need to be outside.  It will be another day hanging out in my shop with my plants.  This shelter in place will be here for awhile.  I might as well get used to it.

I liked that video showing how to make a mask.   I made one last week.  It seems most people are wearing these when they are out and about.  They must be working.  California being the most populated State in the US is doing much better than less populated States who have Governors who resisted shelter in place until too late.  COVID-19 is super contagious and is nothing to f*ck with.

Time to burn one.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 16, 2020)

Good morning old guys...spring out west here...wishing you all a great day


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 16, 2020)

Yep B1, I’m pretty happy with the way our govn’r is handling this...


----------



## novitius (Apr 16, 2020)

A pair of medium men's jockey shorts... Like boxer briefs, one leg over the mouth, one leg over the head works too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Lol,,here you go Umbra.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Is wearing a womans thong as a face mask going too far? -- They too thin anyway !--
Nov -- It is a natural virus and it made the jump from bats to maybe another animal before getting to a humans -- Once it got to us there was stopping it !--
I shouldn't have told U guys so much about my situation -- I'll come up out this mudhole and shine !-- It just may not be easy ?--


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2020)

I have 4 plants about ready to finish.  Red Cheese, Strawberry OG, Original Diesel and Lemon Betty.  I just scoped them and the Red Cheese is looking pretty done at only 51 days.....wow.  I normally run her 60.  The trichs are solid amber.... in a couple of days gonna switch her into 48 hrs of dark and harvest her at 55 days.   The rest are fine and gonna run them a full 9 wks.   I like the fact that the Cheese finishes in 8 wks as she is only a medium yield.  Helps being able to turn her over quicker.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Made my own mask. Okay,,so i found it on the net. Lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 16, 2020)

In my indoor grow I use cloth/felt bags and by the time I’m done, they are very funky, slimy, disgusting things...after harvest I let them dry, brush them off, bleach them and run’m thru the washing mashing when my wife isn’t looking...I’m using coco as a medium and growing hydro style...I drip and drain every few hours while the lights are on...whether in veg or in flower...Do others who run this way get funky bags? Also the top of the coco is pretty nasty as well...thinking about adding some kinda light blocker around the stalk to keep the light away from the medium as that seems to be what causes the algae and slime...what d’ya think...


----------



## novitius (Apr 16, 2020)

Clover? Or a plastic ring, b&w poly.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 16, 2020)

I saw the t-shirt I want,

  "Like a good neighbor, Stay over there!"



 My origami needs 2 paracords and a nose clip.  I have a fold that works.  Now I'm cleaning it up.

 The t-shirt is laid flat with the neck down.

 A length of cord is laid on top midway on the shirt, ends parallel to the arms.

 A second cord runs in one arm hole across and out the other arm hole.

  Fold the waist of the shirt down to the neck.

 The first cord goes over the nose and is tied behind the head.

  The second cord is now hanging below the neck.  Take the ends, angle the cords to go up the jawline and tie it above and behind the head.

I'm working on a nose clip.

The first paracord gets threaded through a short plastic tube like a straw.  Put a length of bendable wire in the tube.  Iron the straw shaped tube flat.  Now fold the shirt.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Dax -- I guess U understand now when we say smoking weed is not addictive but growing it is ?--  Fermenting did the same thing to me and I don't even drink anymore !-- I'm itching to get back to it !-- I justify it as a natural CO2 generator in my grow room !
RE - U on it dude !-- I knew U would end up as a water farmer -- cut U some foam like those neoprene aero baskets -- put the foam on top your drip rings -- It'll also help control grow room humidity -- by keeping wet on one side and dry on the other


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> Made my own mask. Okay,,so i found it on the net. Lol
> View attachment 260739




Auto, you are fricken crazy.  Bwahaha....hope you didn't pay to much for that mask....thinking it leaks.  I think this one suits you better....


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Samatha Fish Band -- Sucker Born --
 Think you're in it to win it -- Sucker Born every minute - Sun gonna burn U everytime !

Sorry it's the blues U know ?-- and good weed !-- Go ask Alice when she was still small !-


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2020)

I always wondered what Alice was selling at her restaurant.






I always wanted a roll in the sack with Alice but everybody said you could get anything but .....here.....made me want her more....


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Setting up to go see a potential bat cave tommorrow!-- I got the address so be doing a drive by later -- See if I can practice my art in the hood safely !-- I'm already thinking It'll be too close to others but we go see !- Skunk smell go a long way -- I need some dam space tween me and others !
Remember what the door mouse said !


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Asked her - Can't U just find me a fishing/hunting cabin ?- That would give me my seclusion !-- She knows exactly what I'm do with the place !


----------



## novitius (Apr 16, 2020)

Keef said:


> Nov -- It is a natural virus and it made the jump from bats to maybe another animal before getting to a humans -- Once it got to us there was stopping it !--


All I meant was the bats didn't cook it up on purpose, nor did China. It came from something before bats if the speculation I read was correct. But, maybe Kim did?


----------



## novitius (Apr 16, 2020)

I have some good news, MiL is ok for now, mom is ok for now, we're ok for now. 
The sun is out.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Ebola- MARS - SARS - and others all came from the wild - no reason to think COVID didn't -- I was up on that North Korean border with South Korea on the DMZ for a year -- Without an antidote/vaccine releasing something like Covid would be suicide !--U can't protect yourself from it when it is in the population - I would imagine NK has a lot of recently dug mass graves !-- U may think U have seen poor but that is on a whole nother level !


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Pyscho  Doc wrote in his records that I "Been to the Mountain"-- It always puzzled me ?--  Sometimes that could mean one thing another time something else ?--
Edit !-- I do like me some fine weed !-- 420 practice?- I'm getting pretty good at it !


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2020)

the devil's tit x apricot head went a different direction than I thought it would, lol. Devil's tit smells like pink lemonade and apricot head very strong apricot with funk undertones. This has none of those terpenes, and a completely different set. Mystery terpene strikes again.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Umbra It's what U do Cuz !-- Golden Ticket -x- BOC over there -- marked "V" -- I like that one !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

What U Did with these grape crosses is beyond my comprehension at this time -- but -- Dam !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 16, 2020)

Afternoon all....Bluebird kind of weather here today...just perfect for most anything. Officially we hit 35* this morning...had a touch of frost on the windshield...hopefully no garden damage.Off for 4:20 practice...join me!


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2020)

Yo on it like a ho


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 16, 2020)

Pesto chicken Greek pizza n triple grape for dinner. Bestie n I are cookie monstering that sh*t. First restaurant food in weeks, and the munchies just kicked in.

Hit ittttt!


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Work it girl friend !-- I had this glass of ice water one time that was pretty dam good myself !-- 1st cold drink in 2 weeks !- Oh was it good !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 16, 2020)

New home screen wallpaper? Nomnomnomnom
Pizza Rat is my spirit animal. And I have a hard time with wheat. Oh, the humanity...


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2020)

Got a stick of andouille and a smoked chicken breast, thinking jambalaya


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 16, 2020)

umbra said:


> Got a stick of andouille and a smoked chicken breast, thinking jambalaya


I like how you think


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Hold up !-- I'm on my way !


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Saute the meats 1st then add a little more oil to the drippings and saute your veggies in that !-- especially the diced andoullie !

Edit -' Chuck Berry-- Johnny B. Goode !-- 
Maybelline !- OK - lets do this thing !


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2020)

no okra oh well


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Umbra we got a dam epidemic going on -- I guess U gonna have to rough it without Okra ? -- I went and moved my car out the way - That's the most I drove in months !-- I'm bout to be working this real estate lady ! -- Come up out the swamp and landed in a beach house after Katrina !-- No telling what's gonna turn up this time ?-- Don't like the beach -- Feel more comfortable back in the woods !-- Got sticky - icky to grow ! -- Pot farmer always need ethenol for lots of stuff -- Might as well make my own !-- That's my rationale and I'm sticking too it !


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2020)

Thinking the same on the okra


----------



## novitius (Apr 16, 2020)

Omfg that pizza. 
An article I read that I can't find, said it came from an animal before a bat, they thought, not man or n Korea or anything. I realize how that sounded now. N Korea was my theory for momentary relief. Something to blame, a finger to point? I'm sure n Korea is f'd up right now and I feel for them too. I kinda feel like we should just go say 'ello we here too help now. Side by side with China and Russia and whomever else they do business with.... End all this world division and unite the tribes of the Earth. Phys.org released an article that we've had evidence of a habitable planet since we started scanning... If the Earth can only support so much and that's why we control population, we have to push forward and colonize.... Or burnout rain forest to spread out? Or both?
 I've gone completely nuts have I not? I started typing that and set my phone down...I debated on posting but you guys deserve a good laugh!


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

A good ramble once in awhile don't hurt nothing !-- One thing for sure is long as we all live on this one rock we can cease to exist with one big rock !


Edit - Just fought a 78 lb junkyard dog over a kitten !-- I was too late !- Oh dis **** gonna hurt !- Didn't get bit just got busted up pretty good ! -- I'm too old and slow for dog fighting !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

I want some of what Novitius is smoking. 
Just smoked a bowl and totally agree with him.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

When I can move again ?- There will be a rematch and I'll be packing !


----------



## rubrown (Apr 16, 2020)

Just got a nice GRAV beaker. There's no comparison, I have to smoke with water, so much smoother. Discount code is still good.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey oldies, nice warm day here in NCal...worked in the garden...got a package in the mail...had a toke or two of some sunset sherbet...thanks Rose...nice relaxing high...tomorrow morning I’m gonna try some lambsbread, see if I can finish my garden...any of you old people suffer from Peripheral neuropathy? My feet are getting worse and worse and I sometimes worry about losing my toes or worse...I’m not a diabetic but I do have the problem...they are numb and tingly but burning at the same time and getting worse gradually...everything I read says there’s no cure and they just treat the symptoms...weed doesn’t seem to help too much and I don’t need to smoke more...I’m absent enough now...well, cheers to y’all...


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 16, 2020)

Redeyes that was one of the diagnoses they threw at my work BFF with identical symptoms a few years back. First they said gout, and treated it as such. Made it worse. Then they thought nerve degeneration and told him basically suck it up buttercup....

Then he had a surprise femoral aneurysm and almost lost his leg. They replaced much of the artery and ballooned other parts to fix circulation, but the surgery didn't hold more than a few months and he's holed up alone in West bumcluck new Hampshire waiting for another go when it's safe to set foot in a hospital. 

All im saying is I hope they ruled out circulation blockage before throwing big words at you. If it's bilateral though,  the chances of a localized restriction are low and if it IS, it's closer to the heart. 

Sucks to be going through that. I hope you can find some relief and a definitive answer.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 16, 2020)

2RE
I also have/had sevear periphial neuropothy in my legs and feet.
Suffered horribly for years, but found high levels of CBD every day for a long time made a HUGE difference for me.  I've actually gotten Some feeling back after time.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Gloman is right !- It's not the occasional dose that brings long term help -- Being on a workable dose taken 2-3 times a day for a few weeks and you'll notice relief !-- I believe THC and CBD work better together !-- Like the way they give phenagran with a narcotic to potentiate the action of the narcotic --  So a smaller dose of narcotic is made stronger by the action of phenagran -- I believe THC and CBD work like that !-- I need more CBD in my medicine -- U can control pain with oral THC alone but U will get very high ! -- Not moving so good and outta decarb myself !- Get some cooked tommorrow !


----------



## novitius (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey, I have neuropathy from disc and nerve damage at s1 and up a bit. I found cutting back on sugars, like soda, salts, nicotine and eating healthier helped a lot. Decent exercise and weight loss. I'll admit I'm younger so that may have an affect, idk. I was surprised about refined sugars and tobacco. They mess you up!


----------



## novitius (Apr 16, 2020)

If you're experiencing sudden numbness I encourage you to assess yourself for other symptoms. Look for a top ten on covid symptoms, the list is growing.


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

Eating right and exercising are always good for U -- Somedays I get around OK some days not so good so I have trouble with a regular excercise program - Plan on living better at the bat cave -- I was too slow in the dog fight -today - Need to build some muscle mass and stamina -- As for sugar -- I use lots of turbinado sugar in my coffee -- Strong and sweet !-- I drink lots of pepsi - don't get enough fruits and veggies -- I use too much salt and if U try to take my nicotine away we gonna fight - I made the compromise from cigarettes to a vape pen with nicotine juice !-- I perfer it over Smoking cigs but I am a nicotine addict !-- What are my other sins ?-- Need to exercise - eat better --Build some muscle mass and stamina -- Find me a granny to chase around might be a good place to start ?--


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 16, 2020)

Bat cave, bat cave, wanna see a bat cave.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 16, 2020)

I am 203 lbs, about 13 lbs heavier than when I was 18...about 25 lbs lighter than when I was 40...I’m not a shut in other than trying to avoid typhoid-19...I haven’t had a sugar soft drink in 30 years...I could probably exercise more but I get a good share, like today, just gardening but doing and somewhat hard doing...I’m interested in finding out what cbd will do but growing high cbd has escaped me for the most...in thinking back about myself, I have not always been easy on my feet...lotta barefoot’n goin on in my time...not always on the lawn either...I remember my dad wearing steel arch supports when he was a working man...I think courtesy of the US Army...I wonder if I have flat feet, maybe tressing parts of my feet...they have felt abused for a long time and it’s just starting to worry...sorry for the stoned ramblings...let’s burn one...


----------



## novitius (Apr 16, 2020)

Flat feet will mess up a lot of stuff. I figured you was already in pretty good shape weight Wise and in the diet aspect. I used a topical I picked up in Michigan that was 1:1.  I also started dabbing wax and diamonds. I think the wax and pure thc was what kicked some regeneration on with my nerves. I can feel finger tips on my feet again. I really feel like the combination of high thc, a good dose of CBD at the skin and my diet change helped it come around again. There's still days where it all goes numb. Say I carry 40# on my back for a half hour, I'm numb for a couple days all down my left sciatic nerve. Near the kidney is the worst. Arch of my foot second. I haven't changed the scales batteries in a while so I don't know how much of a fatty I am currently. 
Typhoid-19. I vote for a name change to this


----------



## novitius (Apr 16, 2020)

Fort Doom may have found an effective treatment


----------



## Keef (Apr 16, 2020)

RE --  Cuz I used to do some work on the side for a podiatrist- making orthotics for feet-- I've made them for others without the doctor too !-- This is what I did !-- I mix up enough plaster of Paris to fill a shoe box about half full --- The foot is pressed into thr wet plaster about an inch or so maybe little more -- We not making cement shoes - foot gotta come back out -- get a good impression of the foot -- Let the plaster dry --Then paint a wax coating or other mold release agent /coating in the impression left by the foot !-- Mix up another batch of plaster -- pour it into the mold / shoebox impression of the bottom of the foot !-- When it dry carefully seperate the positive and negative impressions -- U now got a replica of the  bottom of your foot to work with-- Since U were not  putting a lot of weight on the foot while making the mold - the foot not flat !-- Now for the fun part -- cut a piece of PVC pipe about six inches long - length from just behind ball of foot and in front of heel bone !-- Put the pipe in a 300 degree oven for a few minutes to soften it - Using gloves and scissors rip the PVC - So U can flatten it out  - Without getting burned flatten out the ripped  pipe into a sheet I put it on the floor and put a board on top it and stand on it while it cools -- U should have a single ply flat sheet of PVC now -- I use scissors and cardboard to make a model with rounded edges and all that goes from behind the ball of the foot and and feathers out at the heel --
When U have your card board pattern cut so it fit on the positive mold of the foot the way U want - I used a piece of inner tube rubber nailed to a board and stretched across the mold to shape the orthotic to the foot mold evenly !-- Cut the PVC sheet  to shape of cardboard pattern -- Put it back in the oven and heat the PVC up until soften again - Position it on the positive  foot mold without burning da piss out yourself - And lock it into place with the piece of rubber inner tube -intil it  cools -Sand then polish all edges down for slowly beveled edges -- I have been known to make replacement plastic parts same way from a sheet of flattened out PVC !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 17, 2020)

I hope you got a lotta money for doin that, it sounds too complicated for an old stoner...I’ll read it again in the mornin...cheers!


----------



## novitius (Apr 17, 2020)

I just realized something we've all kind of just let slip by due to the current situation that I do believe we should be reminded of....
So if I may...
 It's 4/20. We are all only allowed to leave home to buy food and weed (and work for the heroic suicide squad essentials ). For the whole month.


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Nov I live in 420 !--
RE - it wouldn't be hard for a guitar maker to make a mold -- U the one gonna be wearing it --U can fit it better than a doctor - It has to be comfortable !--- He paid OK but the real reward was seeing someone walk pain free and see that smile when they realize it don't hurt to walk anymore !- They never have to know U made it and changed thier Lives !-It was about personal satisfaction to me !- 
I did that !- is a powerful drug for me  !


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 17, 2020)

Good morning OF's am so very saddened to hear some of you OF's and your loved ones experiencing exposure to this virus and the huge list of knock on effects first hand.
Am not a man who prays but you will ALL be in my thoughts today. 

Clean up day in my space I think. Time to get the bleach out.. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## rubrown (Apr 17, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Hey oldies, nice warm day here in NCal...worked in the garden...got a package in the mail...had a toke or two of some sunset sherbet...thanks Rose...nice relaxing high...tomorrow morning I’m gonna try some lambsbread, see if I can finish my garden...any of you old people suffer from Peripheral neuropathy? My feet are getting worse and worse and I sometimes worry about losing my toes or worse...I’m not a diabetic but I do have the problem...they are numb and tingly but burning at the same time and getting worse gradually...everything I read says there’s no cure and they just treat the symptoms...weed doesn’t seem to help too much and I don’t need to smoke more...I’m absent enough now...well, cheers to y’all...


Basically you have to walk it down, or walk as much as possible everyday, not marathon tough but sensible. Set a goal for a mile everyday then take your time getting there. Being real nice to yourself pays off. Just a mention, CBD is not friendly to liver. Less CBD the better, THC has to there.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 17, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Happy Friday! we made another one!...Most of the 4:20 celebrations are cancelled at this point...Hippie Hill being the most recognizable...been threats of Police enforcement as well(if they allow us in their cars). By celebrating in cyber-land at MP/OFC...you are trend setters...I figure large numbers will join the practice this year. Noticed our po-po in the store last 2 times in town had no mask or gloves on...all were young guys...but should set an example I think. My nephew's test was negative...now if I can get him to quit smoking...his Dad had a heart attack in his 50's and nephew is not far behind.Local Dermatologist is off vent and on a CPAP mask now...he continues to improve. Supplies here were in short supply again this week...I am afraid it is not enough people in the work force to keep supply chain tight....Off for a walk....Peace ya'll


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 17, 2020)

Good morning.

A few more inches of snow last night.  I will be shoveling today and probably helping build a snowman.  We've been hunkered down for weeks now.  It will be a mandate pretty soon.  Part of my state goes into lockdown today.  My region will be right behind it, maybe today.  One bright spot is that a drug has been found that appears to work on helping people survive and recover much faster.

I hope to snag more tight weave material to make masks before everything closes.  Today may be the last day.

Upcoming events, I will be drying herb and decarbing for Monday which is Dax's birthday.  School starts Monday for the kids in our house.  It will be an auspicious day to plant best seeds,  too.

What do you have planned special for Monday?  I know that I share this birthday with several people here.I

Stay safe and well.  I expect to celebrate this day with everybody next year.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 17, 2020)

Good morning all, smile, you're on Candid Camera. Meant to say that it looks like there is a light at the end of this beer virus tunnel. Anyway, good morning.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 17, 2020)

Monday I'm crawling into our robot enclosure with a boiling teakettle, a cooler of ice water, and a pair of pliers to pull and calibrate a dozen thermocouple linked temperature controllers. No devil's lettuce for Stinky til I'm out of robot cage!!! Bah humbug!


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Apr 17, 2020)

Good morning OFC!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 17, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Cold wet and slushy this morning.  
Gotta take BOC down today!
Then I'm gonna move OL out and clean the grow room and ready it for the next scrog grow.
I'd rather sleep if I could but that's not gonna happen.
Hope y'all have a great day!
Peace!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2020)

Morning folks. Hope you have a good Friday. Im about to go work in my garden. Time for some TLC.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 17, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Good morning yall!
> Cold wet and slushy this morning.
> Gotta take BOC down today!
> Then I'm gonna move OL out and clean the grow room and ready it for the next scrog grow.
> ...


Your BoC project has me craving chocolate and bourbon. Together. In plant form. : ).... 
Congratulations on the crop!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Good morning 

Another sunny day of  sheltering in place. 
 We may be stuck at home for many months to come I fear.

4,591 people died in the US from COVID-19 yesterday.

Let's do our best to be safe and take care of each other.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 17, 2020)

Good morning gals and guys...cheers


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Dog kicked myass !
I wasn't finished but he got loose !-
I'm call it a draw !


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Managed to cripple over to the grow -- Needed to top off my boxes -- Spotted Bruno about the time he spotted me -- He split in a hurry -- I guess he didn't want anymore either ? --**** ain't over Black Dog !-- - Got a box set up with the next bloom run --
 2 Blueberries -- ( GDP-X-BPU)-- x- ( BB-X-BPU)
1 Blueberry Chocolate - (GDP - x- BPU) -x BOC
1 - Sundae Driver -x- Bunch of Grapes -

Edit -- Bloom totally outta control - SOG of
11 plants in 2 boxes -Seperated by a month - - No net - or support on 2 inch bases-- This ain't LST- It's -- ANT ---  Ain't No Training !--


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2020)

Good morning peeps.  Had three cups of coffee and it isn't working.  I took a bit too much oil last night i think, a bit hung over. or exhausted, but think it is the oil. Stinky i have been off wheat for 10 years at least. oh i cheat a few times a year and always regret it. we do have some gf pizzas in the area, now i want one.. 
So ya know our new pup Annie, from the pound. She is way too attached to me. I may have created a monster, she sure is cute and a nice addition since we are all in lock down.  She sheds, needs a bath, she is no poodle i will just say.  Lets get stoned!


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2020)

orange tree is flowering. it's all I can smell in the backyard. Boomer has become my ranch dog. He goes everywhere with me. There's a bird nesting in the gazebo and Boomer is stalking it


----------



## novitius (Apr 17, 2020)

My little apple trees are coming along
I think I read they are going to take ten years to produce? We'll see...


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello peeps.  Coffee isn't working for me either Rose.  I ran out of the good stuff and am stuck with eight o'clock and it ain't the same.  I have been considering a new Rosin press for a while (ever since the cops broke my old one) and wondering what you guys think about the Rosinbomb Rocket.  Its on sale right now & I'm wondering ………..


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

White Indica 









That Ole  Funky Monkey
Then messed up Sundae Driver -x- BOG !


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2020)

Made up some KOH and sprayed the inside of the smoker. Then hosed it down. Then 600 for 2 hours. Cooled and wiped it out. Doing a center cut pork loin. Hand rubbed with spices, brown sugar, and fresh garlic. Applewood for flavor, hickory for the char


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Overcast - Rain moving in - broke face says maybe a couple days of rain -- I was thinking would I be willing to put mask and gloves on and brave a crowded line to vote against this ignorance ?-- Absolutely !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Blues again ?--
 Joe Bonnamass-- Redeption -- Just got paid -- 
Maybe some Joe and Beth ?
I'm not making it out this mudhole alive am I ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2020)

Good time to stop smoking that nicotine junk


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Got 3 unopened bottles why would I do that ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

I grew up chewy tobacco and using Copenhagen-- I quit !--I smoked cigarettes for decades -' I quit !--- I used to drink alot of liqour -- I quit !-- I got addicted to Morphine -- I quit it !-- Ain't no body perfect so when someone tell me put down the nicotine e-cig juice ?--  I tend to only reply with a gesture !


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2020)

spoken like a true addict


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Got dat right ! -- My choosen addiction !-- In pretty bad shape today - What I need to do is put this body back together some -- Mudhole beat me down---Old  160 lb man versus Young 78 lb Black dog in a wrestling match  proved that !--Can't believe he broke my choke hold ?-- Face is swollen up today from the weather change with pressure  -- Can't turn my head much cause my neck -- Left arm on vacation -- Got a catch in my back !-- U know what though ?-- Dam I can grow some weed !--


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm doing hand rubbed babybacks on the grill with hickory chips.  Sure is terrible to be self quarantined.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 17, 2020)

Afternoon All...Keef you burning Umbra's genetics up...all I can add is...carry on troop!..Oh and watch da weather again Saturday night into Sunday. Come home ready to hit 4:20 practice...notice I am swatting bees under the carport...30 gallon tote out there with lid barley cracked...you know it...a hive it trying to locate there...scouting party of about 100 bees checking me out...made a fire in smoker..positioned it upwind and war over with no causality's on either side. I would  like to have the hive but do not have time to house them right now...they are welcome to a hollow tree outback...see the Woodpecker...he's in charge. I am glad to see everyone is suffering on a full stomach or soon to be at least...I am making cannabis smoke now...got to work the weekend.


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2020)

garage coming down this weekend. maybe some pix for 4/20


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Had BBQ boneless country style ribs - corn on the cob and mashed potatoes last night and Pulled pork for lunch --
I want some of whatever Stinky cooking !- If it ain't "Q" ?
That was the last of the dirt plants in the pic !-- I said bloom was outta control ?- There's no fixing this it just gotta finish as is !


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Big thang in box on right in back -- Umbra's Sunset Sherbert times a Bunch of Grapes


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Can't imagine how the GOP gonna live with the shame of this administration -- I think they probably have doomed the party supporting - This Thing ! -- Sure there will be pockets where they hang on for awhile but the party is finished as a national power - It's back to the fringes and conspiracy theories ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 17, 2020)

The lizard men of the Arctic circle have installed their 5g towers and are ready to invade the bat eaters. You must show your papers to prove you were susceptible to the virus and prove you are not a shape shifter.


----------



## novitius (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm so bored. I'm going to try to quit bothering you good people with my nonsense lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 17, 2020)

I did a bit more torture to the sunset sherbet this morning...they were just about in my light and the light was all the way up...still don’t have a lotta room bu more than I had...to my veggie garden planted and automated as well water wise....I think I pulled my sciatic again so now I’m sitting and smoke’n.....cheers ya’ll, I’m done for the day as far as work is concerned...


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm find me some music !- News just piss me off !-- Got a pipe ?-- Follow me to "Too High"--


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2020)

I have corned beef slow cooking today. Put some potatoes and carrots in, almost time for the cabbage. I have been cleaning up the dump today.It is't a dump. but you know. When you don't dust for a very long time it feels like a dump.


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Testing ?-- We don't need no stinking testing !-- The highest rate of infection of any country in the world by a factor of 3 ?--- Heck of a job  "Brownie" !-- No this be much worse than "Mission Accomplished" ? -- Maybe US has learned It's lesson ?-- Maybe not !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Last time civilization crashed world wide was in - BC 1777 - Took it awhile - kinda of a rolling crash over a century or so -- Sumerians say the "planet of crossing "- make a 3,600 year loop out into space then come back again -- I wouldn't put an exact date on last time !- Maybe they sent some people ahead to thin the herd fore they get here ?-- If U can genetically engineer humans U shouldn't have no problem with viruses ? -- I guess they be wanting thier gold ?


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 17, 2020)

Well, well, well, do not seem to be able to get a question answered on another thread, so i'm gonna try here. I just asked whether Sunshine Mix #4 is now called Pro Mix #4. I think that's what my local grow store told me, when I bought my last bale, but they just went out of business.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 17, 2020)

Yakaroni n sneeze with toasty pretzel shards











Several cheese ends and the dregs of a carton of half n half cooked into a bechamel,  caramelized onions n leeks, dried tomatoes n bell peppers, steamed broccoli, and seared ham chunks deglazed in brandy all tossed in there.
Gluten free pretzels with the everloving snot pounded outta them on top. You know, to balance the abundance of semolina 00.
Happy freaking Friday folks. I'm so glad to be done with this week. The boiler at work sprang a leak in a Very Expensive Tank and I plan to remain mind erasingly stoned until Monday morning when I have to deal with the aftermath. Oh also it's a known human carcinogen. Hope my hazmat suit still fits after all this pasta...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2020)

You're a gifted caramelizer, Stinky. Aladinsane, google it. Then let us know please.  Keef 200 days until next election. You got this.  I remember when i didn't think he would last a year. I was stupid about the 42%.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 17, 2020)

I couldn't get those weird gluten free pretzels to take on much more color even after close to half an hour at 400... weird mystery flour... lol


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Stinky -- I hate U !-- Can U mail me a bite ?
Alls I know about coconut coir is ?-- I can make extract with coconut oil ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 17, 2020)

Keef if I email it, it would be a megabyte!

I'll see myself out now.


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Dam gluten !-- Cornbread got gluten ?-- Ain't nothing wrong with some cornbread !-- Gotta be something U can use to make flour ?-- What's the pasta made of ?-- Why Can't U use semolina like regular flour ?-- I don't know what got gluten and what don't !-- Glad I can eat it !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Mmm!  -- megabyte!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 17, 2020)

Corn is cool but cornbread is a mix. Gluten free cornbread is dry. I have actually choked on it once. Alone. Terrifying. Corn pasta is a thing, and it's tasty, but it turns to mush real fast because... no gluten. Rice is cool but when you try to use it as a direct substitute it gets gummy. Usually gotta use a blend. Oats are cool unless you're super sensitive and it's a mill that handles lots of different grains. But because of no gluten, they're only suited for like, cookies n pancakes. Mm Scots oatcakes with butter... Rye has gluten but it's a form that isn't as gnarly to most people. I tolerate it fine luckily.  Sourdough is easier than plain wheat bread for people like me on the edge. Thanks, yeastie beasties!
Also you can use semolina for a fine 4ss pizza dough. Too expensive for the application though.


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Sorry I let that slip out Rose !-- I've always prided myself on being open minded but -- I seem to have a problem playing nice with his followers !-- Protesting the stay at home order when it's being done to protect them -- Getting cheered for it by Fox and tweet support from they King !-- I be in line at the poles if I'm in a wheelchair with the young and the women !-- Saw a meme - said -- A woman voting for political name is like a chicken voting for Colonel Sanders !-- Should I take 3 days in the hole for being bad ?-- I'll do it ?-- Some badness U just gotta do !


----------



## zigggy (Apr 17, 2020)

good evening OFC ,,,, nice to be here ,,,good evening keef


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 17, 2020)

Not a chicken, however...
Would seriously consider voting for a cartoon character with a bad goatee at this point. At least he eats finger food with his fingers.
Was it Jeremy Cornyn who recently got ROASTED for eating a bacon toastie with a fork? I read the BBC main feed nearly in its entirety daily but can't keep the British politicians and culinary quirks straight.


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Covid 19 advice from Bubba J -- / Jeff Dunham


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Good evening to U Lady Zig ! - So is Texas or Florida gonna be the last place to at least partially end prohibition ?

Stinky that sounds like a tough diet problem !-- I got no dietary restriction- Except for **** like Kimchi !- Ain't happening !-- If It's got fish sauce in it --I don't want to know --I know how It's made !-- Dam no tortillas ?-- That's bad !- Anything is pretty much good with a tortilla wrapped around it !
That reminds me !- Shoulda planted some tomatillas -!--
A mild pepper woulda been nice too ?--


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 17, 2020)

Keef said:


> Good evening to U Lady Zig ! - So is Texas or Florida gonna be the last place to at least partially end prohibition ?
> 
> Stinky that sounds like a tough diet problem !-- I got no dietary restriction- Except for **** like Kimchi !- Ain't happening !-- If It's got fish sauce in it I don't want to know --I know how It's made !-- Dam no tortillas ?-- That's bad !- Any is pretty much good with a tortilla wrapped around it !
> That reminds me !- Shoulda planted some tomatillas -!--
> A mild pepper woulda been nice too ?--


Ehhh its weird. Can be fine for months eating whatever, then suddenly a bagel damn near curls me up in the fetal position. Surprise! Especially if I'm at a conference, and very especially, tooting silently hoping no one notices. Conference bagels, man. They're ruthless. 
You want a mild pepper? Italian bulls horn, corno di toro, beautiful and good for stuffing or roasting and preserving in oil. That's what I'm growing this year. Haven't been able to find seeds for them in ages! Thanks Amazon delivery dude for going out in rain sleet and plague to get obscure pepper seeds here!


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Stinky --Could the reaction be  linked to stress ?-- U need to be on some dam caps or some kind of daily oral dose !-
It'll help calm a Crohn's crisis it should help that thing U got !- Works good as a preventative for digestive problems  !-- Just need to be on daily doses-- Not enough so U can't reach the floor but keeping a nice functional glow going all the time !-- Fix stuff U didn't know was wrong !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 17, 2020)

Keef and his caps.  They'll cure everything but political name.  You come up with a strain for that, I'll switch sides


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Another 2,000 dead today -- Leading cause of death in America now -- COVID 19 -- Most infections of any country in the world by a long shot !-Instead of leadership we get a guy calling it a hoax then undermining the governors and tweeting - Free Michigan -- Free Virginia - Save your  2nd ammendment rights  -- This is the kinda of leadership U want ?-- I can not comprehend that ?- Must be Fox news ?-- I can not watch that it is so obviously political name promotional TV ---I Can't believe people would fall for that ?--- Blood red is a good color for the party  ! -- History will not be kind to any in this administration or the GOP !-- Dark days we be in -- dark days  !


----------



## Keef (Apr 17, 2020)

Storming in the mudhole !-- Got my cloning caught up today - triple lemon and that SR thing-- Sangarara Reserve- times 91 Dragons bred to a boy who had a Mazar-I-Sharif mom and a BBSL dad !-- Stacked Indicas !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 18, 2020)

Smokin soma Rose’s sunset sherbet...pulled the back a bit gardening and I’m able now to relax a bit...thank you Rose! G’night ya’ll


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 18, 2020)

G'day OF's
Slow start in the damp today.
Culling n mulling is todays busniess, eventually.

This just hit the air waves here, loving it:


Have a geat day.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 18, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Just had a splash and dash shower here...plenty more over the next 36 hours maybe.  Had cabbage and corn-beef here this week Ms Rose...it is a fav for me. We have our stay at home extended till the 30th...with some slow reopening till then. States are running out of resources...Tax base is so far down that unemployment benefits will run out soon...not to mention public services...no matter how unpopular or popular the decision may be...something has to give soon. Some reports have reversed course (ahh ginn) and claim the Virus does poorly in high humidity , heat and sunshine...we have plenty of those condition's to confirm this....just remember these are the same folks who argued over effectiveness of mask...after using mask for 100 years to slow or prevent spread of pathogens!....Off for a walk and run between the rain drops today...Peace ya'll


----------



## thegloman (Apr 18, 2020)

Good morning yall!
This is the life!    Right?  lol
I'm worn down.  I have a new respect for elder caregivers.  While I been doing this a while now, it's not getting any easier.
The writings on the wall and it breaks my heart.  A nursing home is in my aunts near future and I feel terrible but I just can't do all she needs any more.
Thank God for weed!  That's all that's holding me together right now.
Hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 18, 2020)

Feels @thegloman 
Don't punish yourself. 
If its right for your charge, its right.
X


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

...and still coming down.

It's peaceful, completely silent, just the perfect, if temporary, balm for sad and troubled times we live in.

Good vibes to everyone today, so many of us are really going through it lately here.


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

Morning OFC! I slept about two hours. Mostly silly ramblings until let in the post.Mania sets in at the most inopportune times. Lights out all over the house but I'm ready to tear it up.... Coffee brewed. 
 Ebola may save us all. 
political name may ignite civil war? I think I need a new are courtesy of Rona. 
 Maybe we end up socialists and like it? They give us 2k a month for everything we need, we be good subjugates we get more rubbles? Not much different than now, least there's be a baseline lol! 
 Alright opinions over... Weed related here: 
Recently I used some roots organics 707 I think soil with Coco. Will Coco lower pH slightly-or maybe stabilize?, oddly hold water at the roots while everything else seems dry and also seem to not do well with holding cal mag? Just wondering if my observations are correct.


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Good morning yall!
> This is the life!    Right?  lol
> I'm worn down.  I have a new respect for elder caregivers.  While I been doing this a while now, it's not getting any easier.
> The writings on the wall and it breaks my heart.  A nursing home is in my aunts near future and I feel terrible but I just can't do all she needs any more.
> ...


Hey. It's hard, but it is the best for their care. It is the best thing you can do. Maybe hold off for a while if you can though.Let's smoke one. I'll pass the tray.


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

That's a pretty view Stinky. It stopped snowing here over night I presume. We took a walk in it yesterday. Big wet clumpy flakes. Hardly any humans about, a bunny here and there though.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Re: coco observations... yeah it messes with calcium. Never seen it lower pH except some nasty brick stuff I got cheap and took forever to soak the salt out of it and the soak water was weirdly acidic. Holding water at roots, can't speak to that as I haven't dissected a root ball that carefully but I did try drip to recirc in coco once -Once only - and was kinda weirded out by the water retention. Now I just mix the stuff with compost and hand water and life is easy.


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

I think the city has been playing with pH. Even after letting it sit 48 hours uncovered it is at 6.4, used to be a flat 7. Maybe Coco is much more  stable. The soil around each seedling is bone dry yet the seedling looks happy. I'm worried I will begin over watering. I figured the cal mag was a bit pH but it occured to me I have some Coco now too. I've read about it only. Thanks Stinky!


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Morning OFC  -- I was feeling down in the dumps and thought maybe it would be best just to go dark a few days maybe collect my thoughts and come back with a better attitude !-- Then I checked in here !-- Dam ain't we a ragged bunch ?-- My immediate problems at least can be solved !- Longer I stay here bigger chance I leave the mudhole in a body bag !-- What kind of government we gonna have later don't matter if there's no later !-- My focus is on getting out this mudhole alive with my pups - my seed and some clones -- I understand the dangers of this virus and I know how to protect myself but I can't do it here !-- Besides when I take that Black Dog out I'm have a fight on my hands !--
Time is not on my side !-- I don't feel like I have time  to spare !-- Raining in the mudhole this morning -- Having some coffee doing the Wake and Bake and contemplating the day !-- Could somebody explain to me how me got to this place again ?-- I don't like it !-- but Sarge said -- If U find yourself walking thru the valley of the shadow of death -- Keep walking !-- My plan is to get lit up and survive this one more day !-- For now that's all I can do !-- I'm sorry I offend some sometimes -- I got no filter -- If It's on my mind the words come out !-- At least U never have to ask what I think about something I'm pretty much an open book ! -- Stay safe and let's do this day !-- Onward thru the fog !


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

Morning Keef! Check your messages, sir


----------



## thegloman (Apr 18, 2020)

What do you think?   Could there be any of us in this vid?   Look close there just may be a face you know!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey Nov it's pretty normal at this time of year for public water works to be doing seasonal distribution and purification systems maintenance. Wouldn't surprise me one bit if your town water is a little wonky for a couple weeks.

Yup Keef onward through the fog... or as zepplin put it... ramble on!!! There's your song for today! Ramble on to the next chapter.


----------



## rubrown (Apr 18, 2020)

Good Morning OFC, yeah never imagined looking forward to a move into housing for the elderly. But after seeing all these people overtly disobey Governors and medical Experts orders as well as good manners in public. I will be glad to go there. People are gone here, in general. I felt relaxed and safe shopping at the age-segregated time (Walmart). Here I am, in America, an elderly man, feeling safer and more secure, while shopping with the 50 and over crowd with everyone distancing and wearing a mask. A person can understand what I mean.


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

Stinky, I just dug through my journal. So much blah blah in there... May 19 says my avg pH at that time is 6.3. my brains are like eggs in a skillet bro.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Holy cr4p the coffee is strong today,  Bestie left me a pound of Equal Exchange Organic medium/Vienna blend and if you are a coffee snob check this stuff out. It's weirdly not bitter for how strong it is. Don't think I could drink it black though. All I have in the house is heavy cream right now and this is one of the best cuppas I've ever swilled. Omg yumm.

Got some Saturday morning jazz going to put my head right. If y'all haven't heard of Sleep Walker, you gotta check them out, even if you're not certain you like jazz. 

Edit: eggs in a skillet sound pretty good right about now, come to think of it


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Keef keep your sore chin held high,  we need stubborn brainy old codgers like you both on the forums and in the country as a whole! Reading your posts i feel like im cheering for my favorite sportsball team struggling through a season of injuries and maybe an earthquake took out their home stadium too but still heading to the playoffs baybeeee!


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

Morning OFC. Up early. Been a few years since I've seen snow. Lots of projects. doing some sour kush for wake n bake. Pretty high already


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm a creature of habit -- Newman's Own Special Blend - in a K-cup - Drop it in the kuerig - push the button - make my coffee now !- Gonna kill this knock off I got when I get my kuerig outta storage - I'm thinking buckshot !-- I can wait !- 
I would tell U what my PH is but I don't know that or ppms !-- Me fill box up to right below sprayers add splash of EM1 and Tiger bloom because It's what I got - add plants and stay dahell out the way - Change the plant to a fresh box of water once a month !-- Running aero I wish I could amaze U with all sorts of high tech numbers and **** but I can't !
I accidentally hit a sweet slot here and I ain't fixing nothing !-- The bugs be coming soon - They always come !-- So we fight ! 

Stinky -- I don't know how to be any other way !- Just try to be the best Keef I can be !- Maybe I come back for that Black Dog after I leave !-- Straight up execute hisass !


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

I wish my grow would run that way right now. It seemed to last year. That's why I quit testing the water to begin with lol. Now I gotta be on it again.
Morning Umbra! You ain't missing anything with out the snow.
 Stinky, these guys are some coffee music for sure. I could get the cleaning in motion if the lights would come on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2020)

Morning folks. I slept like a baby. Smoked some Hindu Kush last night. Was my 1st time believe or not. Very nice.
Hope everybody has a great day. Im going to see my Grandkids today for the 1st time in a couple months. We are grilling hotdogs and hamburgers. And yes,,We are all wearing masks.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Rat kill weed !-- When U kill a plant make sure It's dead -- Revegging deyass !- "V" Umbra's Golden Ticket times Box of Chocolate - She an elegant lady -
and
Rose's Purple Haze who is also carrying seed to Keef's Purple Rose -- U can't die around here unless I say U can !


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

I have a high tech complicated process when it comes to revegging -- Take theyass back to veg and put them in an empty grow hole and go smoke more weed ! Seems to be effective ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

Weed has a will to live that is strong. It has a soul that bonds to other souls. When the terroir is right, the plants is on auto pilot and its genetics just explode.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

umbra said:


> Weed has a will to live that is strong. It has a soul that bonds to other souls. When the terroir is right, the plants is on auto pilot and its genetics just explode.


Funny you should say terroir when those rat pruned plants kinda look like grapevines after their seasonal trims.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Bruno don't got no terrier in him !- He straight up junk yard dog - Momma was a Black Lab daddy registered Bull Dog -- If he wouldn't have slipped that choke hold he be dead now !- Bastid - Kilt that kitten for fun !


----------



## zigggy (Apr 18, 2020)

good morning OFC ,,,,,keef I think Texas will be one of the last state to do any kind of legal weed be it medical or recreationally and for that my brother I'm sorry,,,one day we will be able to sit on the front porch and have a wake and bake ,,,stay safe be well


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Lazy sleepy terrier mix... just wants to follow the humans around the they stop moving, and then PTFO in the nearest comfy chair.




Zzzzzzz


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey Zig !- U might be right ?-- What I'm seeing is the price of oil has bottomed out and Texas lost big money -- COVID be costing them more than that -- I can see the greedy bastids making it legal with probably just medical ! --Then investing in it heavily !-- Try to corner the market -- I can play legal or illegal -- I would like to see legal because I fought for it so long -- I've never smoked a legal joint !
Sure give it 10 years legal in Texas it will be time to take it private again for me !--


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

There's a root! There's a floating strip of branch skin and root with two tips. Cloned and revegged White Strawberries in a glass of water!


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Go Nov !-- put an aquarium bubbler in that water it work even better !-- U change the water out daily lots will root in a glass-- U just gotta stay on it - Can't do it down here cause it gets too hot -- That water get over 80 -- I get white slime - It's a clear slime on the stem and block up take of anything by the cutting and it dies !


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

I change the water like every 2 days? Maybe 3. I have some brown slime on certain cuts in the bubbler at 78. They still have little nubs forming tho, Ive only actually swapped water once, I've just been topping for about a month now. I just wanted to see would those trimmings throw roots in water left alone. That white strawberries wants to live on and on and on!


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm have to see if Wally world round here has that curb side service ?-- Order your groceries on line they bring them out and put them in your trunk -- Or I find a place that do that -- I'd rather they deliver them !-- I don't need to be out amongst people anyway !-- I remember post Katrina -- 3 men in a Fur ball fight over a generator at Lowe's !-- I don't need to be around that madness anyway !


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

I purchased a cheap violin last night. I hope I'm not disappointed in it. It's a 3/4 made by some guy lol. I have not picked one up in years.... But as of late all I've had a taste for is strings so it must be time.


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

Devil's tit x apricot head


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Umbra's triple grape purple pheno. Plum Crazy Cut : p
Breakfast of champions right there.  In Power Napping lol




Goes great with cold chicken- pesto pizza leftovers actually.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Rat kill weed -- Umbra bred it rats took it early !- I took it back !


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Waiting on another wrecked truck to be delivered to the mudhole - There's a few around already -- 2 nice ones and some part trucks -- 5 liter LS - they talking twin blowers and such -- Outta my league !- Too dam big for a Chevy S-10 anyway -- Wouldn't be no room for a blower !-- I lost interest and come back to my pipe !-- I mostly know about weed !-- They put it in that one truck there will be a tricked out 350 around ?-- I get settled I be on the look out for a S-10 body !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't know much about much but that truck feel awfully warm to me ?-Sometimes There's a reason somebody give U a car just to get it off they property that don't got no title !- Not even that much front end damage !-- But da motor got to come out and go into something legal !-- Like that GMC with da 350 in it !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Sorry, couldn't upload a gif or find a captioned still lol


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

I hear spinning air wrenches and saw the engine lift already by the car -- They ain't playing !-- Nephew and his bud !-- Too wet around here for my little brother's trick -- There was hot cars buried all over that field !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

My old man is just as obsessed with early power tools as I am, likes to restore them, and has a dry wit.
May I present, the Electro-Cute, with an ungrounded plug!
I have the exact same one, in less mint condition. Think I need to order a decal for it...


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

Well I got ridiculously high this morning. Slept and woke up with a mission. Ate every chocolate tasty kake in the house. Stuffed to sickness with a sugar rush going. Coffeed out.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

umbra said:


> Well I got ridiculously high this morning. Slept and woke up with a mission. Ate every chocolate tasty kake in the house. Stuffed to sickness with a sugar rush going. Coffeed out.


Did you miss your dose at the Stevia clinic or something?


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Y'all probably don't eat grits ?-- Grits and cheese for brunch !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

White corn cheese grits are gluten free : ) us northerners call it polenta... because it sounds fancy and we like to think We Fancy.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Woulda been better if I woulda sauteed some shrimp or other tasty morsel in seasoned butter then pour it on the grits !- Yeah buddy !-- 
Polenta ?-- I thought that was like heavy cornbread or something !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Almost any consistency is acceptable. Yeah you can make it wet like oatmeal, all the way to super thick, then let it set, slice it, and fry it in butter. Highly recommended. Shrimp sounds good with that.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Maybe my dog problem get solved without me doing anything -- Heard the neighbor screaming at the nephew about his dog disappearing -- That was my 1st dog fight in the mudhole !-- Heard them fighting and Jet jumped the doggy gate to go get him some !-- I caught him right before he got there and ended up in the middle of a dog fight holding Jet !- Bruce Lee woulda be proud !- I leg whooped them dogs-- Bruno done messed him up but good once before so Bruno probably did kill him this time !--From what I hear there is a female dog in heat in the hood !-- Go neighbor !- I got some buckshot I'll give U !-- Bruno a killer he got to die !-


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Good afternoon you amazing people

I am defying the stay at home orders today.  I feel a need to rumble down the road in my Pony.   I may go to a dispensary for the h*ll of it.   I may get take out.   I dunno.  All I know is I am taking my Lady for a drive somewhere.  ha ha   I am 64 today and plan to enjoy this day to the fullest no matter what.

Peace


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 18, 2020)

Happy birthday Burnin...burn some rubber!!!


----------



## rubrown (Apr 18, 2020)

I love that horn, good music...


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

Happy birthday burnin1!


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

Happy Birthday B1. As a kid I ate corn meal mush is what it was called, Polenta is the Italian version. Sliced it fried in oil and then ate it with butter and maple syrup. Apparently my father ate grits on top of his eggs. He was raised on a farm in Jawja then after his father died, lived on the Gulf coast of Florida.


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

I love grits. Cheesy, shrimpy, saucey. It doesn't matter..I use to make a cheese and shrimp grits dish with a Guinness buerre noisette that was fire. 
 I think I'm out of flower and down to trim and larf..... How did that happen?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Happy birthday Burnin1! Enjoy your sightseeing trip!


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

Are the 301H diodes better than 301B?


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 18, 2020)

Afternoon All...Happy B-Day B1...enjoy your day!...Oh my...grits huh...corn meal mush...never did the mush but I do like grits...seasonal for me..in the fall/winter over eggs or alone it fine.Umbra another take on the corn meal mush was hoe cake...the field workers would take the mush fry it into a harder cake and sweeten it with molasses...nice lil shot of energy when you were out there hoeing...that was my first paid job...hoeing weeds. 301H is supposed to have better canopy penetration...301B is still impressing me.It has been some characters this week at work...I will save the stories for later.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 18, 2020)

Since we are flashing gang colors today...here is a few more...first 2 pics are PK...second 2 are Blue Steel and then Granny Skunk in back under the 150watt Osram leds



View attachment 260778


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

Very nice work HP!


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

I remember having 2 poached eggs on top of corned beef hash for breakfast out with my mother. I was an adult. She laughed and said my father ate the same with red eyed gravy.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 18, 2020)

Couple more Southern traditions...coffee and biscuit...back then you had real cane sugar and fresh cream in the coffee...adding a biscuit turned it to pudding all most... next one is tomato gravy nuff said on it.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Took a nap cause that's just how I roll !-- No rain at the moment in the mudhole !-- Happy Birthday Burnin1 !-- Some April babies up in here !-- Nice pics HP -- There can never be too many pics !--


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 18, 2020)

Happy birthday B1, good afternoon.  Cold day, but the snow is going.  I need to mow soon.  I 'm waiting for a warm day for mowing and an outside haircut.  Its overdue now, but not getting hair all over, just brushing it off will be possible in a couple days.

I checked the plants and they were too dry.  I spent a few hours trimming the buds off.  I have less than a grocery bag full of bud.  A bud is a few stones each, so i am even more stocked for Monday.  I starved the plants before chopping.  Another strain was ready first so i cut off the feed early for that strain.  The common reservoir meant all the blooms were put on a diet.  The strain i trimmed today has had a few weeks of being on a diet.  It tasted ok this morning.  It tares out at 7 oz/200 gms of crumbly dry for 1/2 m^2 tote.  I will jar them up tonight and move them to storage/cure.

Thats the news from the land of geodes.  Its been too long, we are headed out to nature, cold weather or not.

Stay safe and well.  TTYL


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Took the dogs out and heard a group of voices out front working on a truck and having a good time !-- Bullet proof kids - nothing phases them -- Florida open the beaches ?- 
That's gonna cost more than a few lives!- Texas gonna open up some but this virus ain't done -- keep your distance !-- 
I'm holed up in my trailer mostly -- Gonna venture out Monday get some supplies -- Not looking forward to  it - 
Touch base with the realtor if I can move better !- Told her dog kicked myass and I'm be down a few days !-- Starting to move a little better but my face be "F" ed up !-- No end in sight to the mudhole !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 18, 2020)

My mother used to make something like grits in a tube like a can, after it congealed she would slice it and fry it and under eggs and syrup...tastey but I don’t remember what it was called...I think it had some cornmeal in it as well...
But I don’t eat “Scrapple”!!!


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

pork roll is where it's at anyway


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Got no problem with some hogs head cheese !-- Right now though I think Chicken fried steak -- big pile of mashed potatos and gravy  and veggie of choice ! - CKN fried bacon and gravy -- should be a sin !
Here come the rain again !


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

kid told me the smoked meat has hit a new high. said pork roast was ballin


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Do U brine it 1st Umbra ?-- It'll keep that pork real moist and delicious!-- I put a pork roast in a sugar salt solution for 24 hours before the cook if I plan right - I also inject it with the brine solution !-- Love a good smoked pork roast done right !


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

No brine. Did hand rub, heavy smoke for 2 hours @250 then 2 hours at 300. then the crutch for 3 hours at 200


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Do you do a yellow hot dog mustard rub first for sticking or just 100% dry?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m doin home cooked pizza tonight...


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Do you do a yellow hot dog mustard rub first for sticking or just 100% dry?


100% dry


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I’m doin home cooked pizza tonight...


What kind of pizza does a stoned llama eat? Enquiring minds....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2020)

probably vegetarian.


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

I changed mustards out here and never thought to use mustard on the pork. Hmmm. This is what I use now.
https://www.mendocinomustard.com/


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

We found a possible Bat Cave !-- I saw pics - It's not much but It's secluded enough and a few blocks from a Big  lake !


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

excellent


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 18, 2020)

The right one is out there.  Hope this is the one for you.

Stone ground mustard is put on our chops on the grill.  +1


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm be needing more than this ?


----------



## thegloman (Apr 18, 2020)

Happy birthday B1!  64 huh?
Me too in July.
Don't blame ya none on wanting to turn that pony loose!  
Soon as weather permits I'm gonna go for a nice long ride too.
Load my old aunt up n get some wind in her hairs!  lol.  If she can.
There hasn't been to much covid reported in my area and a favorite local diner says they will open for carry out this week.   Be nice not to have to cook every meal.   My cooking skills have deminshed to the point that heating to a safe temp is my idea of cooking now.   
Y'alls cooking makes my belly rumble!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 18, 2020)

Keef!
Whatcha eatin bro?  Bugs?
Catfish bait?


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Mud Bugs --Boiled Crawfish -- I choose this over catfish everytime !-- This batch a little too spicy but I can live with it !-- That right there is a southern delicacy -- The way others would have a BBQ and throw a party ?- We do a crawfish boil when they in season -- Crawfish - #2 small potatoes-- half ears of corn - some garlic and onion -- Boil in batches and dump them on a newspaper covered picnic table and get out the way !--
Pull the tail off and peel it for the good bite !- Most suck the juice out the head - I am not a head sucker !- I eat crawfish tail meat ! -- U can order them live out of Louisiana and East Texas too I guess ? -- Breaux Bridge Louisiana- That's where to get da good cajun **** --  Cajun **** like crawfish - Tasso ham - Boudin and andoullie - They also sell frozen lbs of peeled crawfish tail meat !--Can U say Crawfish  Etoufee ?-- Crawfish Po- boy -- fried crawfish piled high on a hoagie bun and drizzled with Roumalade dressing --
I need an moment !


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

Purple punch


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 18, 2020)

Gday OFC , those crawfish look like what we call a coonak or yabbie , great chewin, Cold and wet here so its  picking day today , I think its going to be a mission  but theres some big buds in there this time ,worth it , great news on a pad Keef , The Missus showed me this pic of a house yesterday first thing came into my mind was Keefs pad LOL , Nice looking bud there Umbra gunna get me some of that colour down under one day , stay safe every one


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

Parfait


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

Sorbeto


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Umbra -- I take a dollars worth !-- Let me hit that Cuz ?

Crocket in the house !-- I would like that house !-- I think I better just find something liveable and burrow in !- Get something nicer later --Thing's ain't looking real healthy on the economic side !-- I bet it ain't much different down under ?--  I'm in full spring in south Texas - I been looking at those lights U guys pointed me at !-- I got a feeling some these genetics gonna show up In Aussie country one day soon ?-- Stay Safe !

Thunder in the mudhole !--

Got --Booker T and the MGs - doing Green Onions on the box !


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Get down with your bad self Umbra !-- Make me high just looking at them pics !

They raise the crawfish as a second crop in rice paddies down here !-- Peeled tails cost U close to $10 a lb !- These a bit on the small side !


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Don't lie Crocket !-- You've done this before ?-- Dam ! --Looks good !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

I could get kicked out of new England for this so I'm glad we're anonymous here:
Mudbugs in Cajun spice are better than lobster by a wide margin.

Since were posting bud porn, how about a family portrait of umbra's triple grape girls?

Left to right or bottom to top phenos:
Cabbage
Sister
Plum Crazy











All flowered pretty quick after rooting in half gallon pots. Sister needed to be pruned more from the bottom. But there ya have it, 4 girls 3 keepers, each unique, each taking her place in my permanent collection.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

QB my jaw just hit the floor.


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

OMG that's pretty


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 18, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> I could get kicked out of new England for this so I'm glad we're anonymous here:
> Mudbugs in Cajun spice are better than lobster by a wide margin.
> 
> Since were posting bud porn, how about a family portrait of umbra's triple grape girls?
> ...


love the colour / color yes we spell it different ,  lucky we anonymous here or you might have a stalker LOL


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Stalker? Is that the job description of the poor bored dude whose job it is to remove the buds from the stems at the trim warehouse? Or is that the de-stalker?


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

I got some more Umbra's Grape crosses I gotta get into !-- It's amazing to me how sister's can turn out so different but there it is !-- Confirms for me that it's all about that single plant not some variety !-- Can't see terp on a screen -- The 2 purple ones come out different or is this 1st run ?-- 
Umbra breed some serious **** y'all !-- I'm sure I don't grow them good as him but they will light U up !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Keef said:


> I got some more Umbra's Grape crosses I gotta get into !-- It's amazing to me how sister's can turn out so different but there it is !-- Confirms for me that it's all about that single plant not some variety !-- Can't see terp on a screen -- The 2 purple ones come out different or is this 1st run ?--
> Umbra breed some serious **** y'all !-- I'm sure I don't grow them good as him but they will light U up !


This isn't the seedplant run, that finished up already; it's 3 cuttings I tossed in small pots and stuck in flower as soon as they established, to see how they like being lollipops.
Two purples are very different.
Cabbage is shrubby and stiff and the leaves are thick and stiff and purple. She crackles when you shake her. Calyxes are green with lavender stripes. Heavy frost. Good density.
Plum Crazy is taller,  fluffier, true purple calyxes and thin, bright vivid green sugar leaves. Very different phenotypic expressions.


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

The way he do that "Box of"-breeding  technique forces lots of diversity into the seed !-- Like I said I'm all about the single plant so lots of phenos ?-- I love it !- I just started a few seed from several --cut out a girl and started cloning-- I haven't really got to explore some these genetics yet !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Box o Chocolate 
Bunch o grapes
What's next, Crate o Oranges? Where do I sign the petition to make that a reality?


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

I second that emotion -- Maybe Box of Citrus ?- some lemon -- some lime -- some orange-- some that tangerine -- No maybe just Box of Oranges 1st ?-- We  on U Umbra !-- We want a box of Oranges!-


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

That little house got a couple outbuildings -- What would I ever do with outbuildings ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Bushel o Oranges? We are needy and high maintenance pheno hunters lol.
Please bröther can you spare an örange?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Keef said:


> That little house got a couple outbuildings -- What would I ever do with outbuildings ?


Um, **** in them like normal woodsfolk?

If there's a shelf with a hole in it... : ]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 18, 2020)

Sunset Sherbet, courtesy of and by miss Rose...make me feel all good...and helps my back!
Bat Cave!!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

No I specified running water and power !- I grew up around an outside toilet !- It can be too far !- I insulate them buildings and turn them into grow rooms !- That's what I'll dam do !-- There's stuff and thangs in them seed that need me to find them ! --

Hey RE !- Cuz my Sunset Sherbert got a grape dad and It's a fat leaf monster !- Still growing now but I have come to expect a certain quality in these seed so I'm spoiled and Can't wait to see how It finish !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 18, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> What kind of pizza does a stoned llama eat? Enquiring minds....


My avatar, his name is “little guy”...he lives at my sisters farm...he is alpaca...he lives with assorted small farm animals...miniature donkeys, chickens...ducks, etc...cats, dogs


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Redeyes that is heartwarming and adorable! Soooo... alfalfa alpaca special? With clover pesto?


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

U going straight tohell Stinky !-- Do not pass go --do no not collect $200 - --do not eat the alpaca !


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

Oranges on the horizon, but was thinking limes


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

actually current breeding is sour plums


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

Black Lime Reserve - Key Lime Pie -- I'm feeling it !
Dude I am so down with lime !-- Do it !


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

Of course, I was telling Stinky about the Pine bud project


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

32,000 Americans dead in 8 weeks ?--Topped 2000 in New York again ?-- Bad day !--  I'm sure everything gonna be OK !- We can go back to business as usual no problem anytime now !-- Surely It's safe ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 18, 2020)

I like Pine too !


----------



## novitius (Apr 18, 2020)

I was just reading through... I like oranges!!!
I picked up a vape pen today called peaceful forest. I don't know what it is but I like it. 

So pine Forest huh?? What's the Forest? I'm not hip to any forest strains. Or are you just focusing pinene?
Strawberry cough , Jack herrer and island sweet skunk?
 I may have picked up rainbow chip flower but I don't remember....


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

just pine


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 19, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Still quite here on the weather...most of it is staying to the North so far....but lots more on the way this afternoon. Plenty of 4:20 sales on...looks like the stocks are going fast....thinking everyone is wanting to grow these days. I hope the Nation wants the tax off cannabis bad enough right now to change the Federal laws...the ol' saying is..."if your gonna wish for something...wish big". Knocking around the house today...might fire smoker up...thinking a slab of Salmon on it maybe or whatever is on sale/available ...Off for a walk...Enjoy your day!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 19, 2020)

Good morning OFC, hope all are well and speaking to me this morning.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- Ugh !-- Still a little stiff from my dog fight but moving better than I have for a few days !-- Smoking what ever dat be in da pipe and cool with it !-- Glad to have it !-- Couple months ago I was the poor desparate stoner round here !- I woulda perfered to climb up instead of y'all have to come down to my level like this !--The world sucks!-
- I'm Still upset about those liberation protest yesterday -- Proves Ignorance is alive and well and in charge !-- Hard times !-- If I believed in some higher power I would be praying myass off !-- Things are bad !- Things gonna get worse !-- We gonna get high !- - Somethings are just inevitable ?-- U need to start taking an edible at least daily to offset the damage the stress is causing to your body and your mind !-- Emotions are high - People are worried !-- 
Ain't but one thing we can do !- Charge blindly onward thru the fog !--

  Pipe is empty - We Can't have that - I just finished my 1st cup of coffee !- Wake and Bake !-- Let's survive this day !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 19, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood!
Don't think there is much covid around here, but I'm still careful to wash hands a lot.
Another day or 2 and I can jar up the ns x bbsl.  She be smelling to HIGH heaven!  lol.  I like it!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Morning toots!
Got a long but restless night of sleep, between work troubles and world troubles... I'm troubled. 
The protests just make me feel sort of deflated about us as Americans. We have the right to assemble peacefully and that is one of the greatest things about our country... but in this time of invisible danger, I feel for other members of those guys' families who are not on board with bringing protest germs home, and for what end? It's just really sad. We will have all the time in the world to protest when it's safe. 
Also bumming me out is that we are theoretically 10 days from the USDA zone4a outdoor last frost date, my baby nightshade vegetables are outgrowing their nursery cells, starting to compete for light and space with pot projects, and there's ice on top of my burn barrel lid. Ice. Not a light frost. 
The rose bushes are starting to leaf out and I hope they are not going to suffer for the cold snap. I was looking forward to beautiful blooms soon. 
Coffee pot is chortling like someone told it a naughty joke, Dog is snoring at my feet, and the relative peace and comfort of the grow room is calling. I've got an old friend coming by for some yelling across the patio and individual taste tester joints later when it warms up. She's loving the BlackBerry Cream but she hasn't met the Grapes yet. 
Truck parts still haven't come in so I'm gonna be freezing on the bike again tomorrow. 
Life is exhausting and I already need a nap! 
Peace and health to all of you today... also on behalf of another user can I send out the bat signal for the "my plants are dieying" thread? They are in fact a mess and this may be a team effort...


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Morning Gloman !-- Endeavor to Perservere !-- Scary thing is U don't know where COVID be cause there's not enough testing to know !
Night Shade times Black Berry Snow Lotus !-- Yeah Buddy !- Waldo was there --Night Shade was there with her sexy white pistils flaunting her girl parts!- Wasn't Waldo's fault !
NS-x- BBSL help old Gloman with his pain !-- I'll bring it back when I have more room !--
I was thinking about seed earlier !-- Vegetable seed !-- OFC weed genetics travel around -- With the world going to **** maybe we better start exchanging some fruit and veggies seed ?-- Some got more room than others -- I plan on having a small garden at the Bat Cave - I'll have lots of used nute water that will grow dahell out some veggies - Tested it DWC - Veggies in res change used nute water !-- So I need a place for that to happen !- Don't have to be DWC - I usually grow veggies in dirt outside but water with that used nute water !-- I'll adapt !-- So I'm need a small garden or such ?-- I'll share seed from it should anyone want ?-- When I figure out how big it'll be I'll get U guys to help me figure out what to plant !-- We know inside growing like the back of our hands - So I been thinking how and what veggies could I keep around fresh ? -An everbearing  Patio cherry tomato plant wouldn't take up much room - I've spoke of a technique for growing baby greens -fast !-- There's your basic salad !- Everybody needs a pepper plant - I like those little sweet bite baby bell peppers-- It's something to thing about ?-- Growing **** is what we do !- **** got seed !--

Other Keef that was one fine hustle U ran there !-- Angling for all sorts of veggie seed and expertise for your garden to be ?- U are such a dog !--  U should be ashamed of yourself trying to hustle these good people !-- I'm telling !


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Umbra is good but I don't think he good enough to clone that Gogi berry plant ? -- I'm in blueberry country so there will be some berry plants !-- I like exotic though ?-- Like black or blue strawberries and such !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey Stinky !-- Get high and go to the grow room !- Only place in this world U gonna find some peace !-- Warm and muggy with more rain in the mudhole !

My music today -- Tab Benoit - recorded live at Ruby's Roadhouse -- Mandeville La.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Keef you know you're gonna end up using an old busted aerocloner for baby greens, it's just inevitable! My crystal ball told me!
Love patio tomatoes, they're too darn cute for words, just pull up a lawn chair,  roll a doob, and when u get the munchies grab a handful o sunshine . Bonus points if theres a basil plant and a salt shaker within reach.
Count me in on veggies. I've never tried saving seeds from them but I think everything I'm putting out this year is open pollinated heirloom stuff.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Got the realtor running an errand for me today -- She gonna be  up near that Lake house today and I had a question about the roof !-- I don't need much but I need to be able to move into it right away not after I rebuild it - I ain't doing that !-- I better back up off this pipe ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

Good morning OFC!


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

No Stinky I got a better way to do baby greens -- basically sow the greens seed on a grow sponge lined tray under one RE grow strips -- A week U got micro greens - 7-10 days U got baby greens !-- Use as need off the tray-- They get too big eat them and start more !-- Definitely down with the patio tomatos - About the veggie seed -- Might be hard to get for next spring ?-- Same for weed seed !- Everybody gonna wanna farm now ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Good morning OFC, hope all are well speaking to me this morning.



Good luck with that my friend.

I stand corrected. Awesome. Glad i was wrong.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Aladin - U must have posted when I was writing that book - I missed your post !-- If I had a problem with U - --U would know it !-- Good morning to U !


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Good morning OFC, hope all are well speaking to me this morning.


Shots fired or poetic twist?


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 19, 2020)

Keef, you seem to be the only old fart who will talk to me. By the way........Bat cave, bat cave, wanna see da Bat Cave., bro.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Aladin - We got a hard history around here -- The OFC split one time -- Those guys caused lots of trouble and even made threats !- They got banned or went away on thier own but  keep coming back under new names on occassion !-Just to start some **** !-- - So some these guys are suspious of everybody !-- Or should be !-- Sometimes I can ID writing styles use of grammar and  such to figure out who they are !-- Sometimes not !
Sometimes I've asked questions and get no answer -- People get distracted - don't have an answer or whatever - Don't take it personally !


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

A lad insane I'm well, thanks! At least I hope. You had a question about #4's.... I'm only able to speculate. But I'll give you that to at least let you know you're not being ignored.
 Short answer yes, they're the same thing. Long answer, no. Different manufacturer. One is designed by Cali growers for us one by horticultural industrialists for everything.
And to be honest Ala Din, my mind is mushy lately so I may have transposed information... Someone focused will correct me where I'm wrong.


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

Is anyone using home THC testing? TLC or otherwise? I'm seeing some kits and apparatus become available. I'm probably going to ask every 6 months until we find one to use.... I haven't bought flower from a dispo in months. OFC tree got this 28% licked.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 19, 2020)

28% THC , that is great. Sativa or Indica ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

I got no access to dispensaries but -- We do grow some fine weed !- I would like all sort of testing and lab equipment but --Texas U know ? -- I don't know nothing about coco growing except what I read -- Stinky refered to me doing greens in a busted up cloner ?-No but I can clone fresh basil off the produce isle -
 Some My boxes must be 8 years old now ?- I use them for cloning - veg and bloom !--Over and over again !-- Gonna modify them at the Bat Cave but keep using them !-- Just gonna redrill some the lids to hold 4 inch aero baskets - Add baked clay balls for a sturdy base and continue to march ! --


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Ive got enough idle hydro equipment to feed the whole neighborhood with ebb n flow tomatoes but who gonna pay that juice bill?! Maybe sell CSA shares to my basement


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

There is that !


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Been researching the power companies around here - Some offer a plan for free power from 8 pm until 8 am !-- I plan to abuse dahell out a plan like that !-- Grow will cost me 6 hours of power in veg !


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

It's a hybrid Aladin


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 19, 2020)

novitius said:


> A lad insane I'm well, thanks! At least I hope. You had a question about #4's.... I'm only able to speculate. But I'll give you that to at least let you know you're not being ignored.
> Short answer yes, they're the same thing. Long answer, no. Different manufacturer. One is designed by Cali growers for us one by horticultural industrialists for everything.
> And to be honest Ala Din, my mind is mushy lately so I may have transposed information... Someone focused will correct me where I'm wrong.



Thanks for the response and insight into my question. I Googled it and could not find the answer, got tired of looking for it and asked the question. My local hydro/grow shop just closed down. Can not recall exactly what he said about it.


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Thanks for the response and insight into my question. I Googled it and could not find the answer, got tired of looking for it and asked the question. My local hydro/grow shop just closed down. Can not recall exactly what he said about it.


I saw your posts but I'm not the most educated. Some things I can give you a straight informative answer on, some I can only point you in the right direction, some I run you way off course. I don't like getting people lost lol so I don't answer if I'm unsure but I have been in your position of not finding an answer on the web before. Sometimes this the only place I can get a real answer!


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

I can burn $400 a month of power mostly for the grow -- The mudhole gave me some time to rethink this power consuption problem all indoor growers got !-- The heat is my biggest cost -- Cooling the grow !-Lights add to the heat !-- So I go to one those free nights power plan -- Change bloom to 8pm-8am - Change veg to 8pm - 2pm ?-- Shutdown the lights in the heat of the day - A.C. more easy cool it without the hot lights on !-- There's always another way !


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

That's probably the most logical way to go Keef. I explored every option too. Upgrade to 220 and find a cheap power plan. I wish we had free nights. We have some kind of fixed rate with a green option bonus or something. Extortion...


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

We have a slightly discounted rate at night. I still run a little over  $300/month including normal household draw. I run overnight regardless, because of the temperature control benefits.


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

I run during the day because light leaks....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 19, 2020)

Good morning old farts...sun’s up, I’m tryin to be up...havin some coffee in prep for something...had a hitch in my get along for the last couple’a days...it’s still there...I need to find a warm sandy beach somewhere and take a nap...


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

I've always run 8am-midnight on veg and 8am-8pm on bloom - so I could get to them in the day -- and light leaks --

Edit !--Lightening blew out my WiFi spot cell tower or something - might be a bit slow - couldn't get a signal there for awhile !- 
Turned off WiFi and got a weak signal !- DAM!- Scared Ole Keef - Big Boom shook everything


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 19, 2020)

little guy and his yard mates...


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

Alpacas are adorable. They look like perfect friends to run through fields and woods with. Can I send him a safari hat?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

They are all the cutest of friends!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Thank you for wishing me  happy B-day.  You guys are the best.

So much to read on OFC these days.   
You will find what you are looking for Keef.  The bat cave is waiting for you.   You are closer to your new place than you were when you were on the beach.
Everyone's bud pics look sooo good.  Thank you for sharing.

Those are cool looking animals 2Red.

All this talk of grits has me hungry for some.  ha ha
I spent a week in Alabama once.  I had grits for breakfast every day.  They make them right down there.  No instant grits served anywhere!  lol
Chicken and waffles are pretty good for breakfast.  There is a soul food restaurant in Oakland that makes chicken and waffles the Southern way.  I used to eat breakfast there before going to football games on Sunday.  Yumm!

I feel hungover today.  I smoked and vaped all day and night yesterday.   I stayed up into the early morning hours.   Too much fun for an old guy like me. 

The roads were almost deserted yesterday.  It was surreal.  With Yosemite closed there is no tourist traffic on the main roads.   I saw more cattle than people exploring the 
backroads. It was a cool B-Day.

Enjoy this day friends


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Burnin, there's a funny little farm to fork place across the Scary Bridge from my place that makes a pretty ridiculous chicken n waffles with local honey. The chicken is giant sections of free range bird, beautifully buttermilk battered and fried, with Belgian waffles. It is a perfect, if a bit rarefied, version of the dish and you just reminded me how much I miss that place during the closures. 
Enjoy your day!


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

I slept very well last night. I have to wonder if it was the peaceful forest concentrate. I know Umbra's busy busy with the garage but I'm super eager to speak about the Forest project. Covid is a respiratory disease and pinene is known to aid with those issues . That's why I grabbed the pen I did. 
 B1 it's good to hear you enjoyed your day man!


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Pine ?-- Last of my '78 Christmas Tree plant seed were sprouts and sitting on the top of the mother plant got lifted about 2 weeks after I got here !-- I will have a pine - The lip numbing kind !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Umbra's Stand o Pines. Glade o Pines? Thicket o Pines? Log Truck Headed To Canada o Pines? Here we go again lol apologies to the Chef but it's an entertaining naming convention.
Also fascinated by the possible respiratory benefits of that terpene, since Bestie suffers from ruthless asthma and allergies and is the biggest stoner I've ever met... excited for this rec/med crossover event .


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Keef said:


> Pine ?-- Last of my '78 Christmas Tree plant seed were sprouts and sitting on the top of the mother plant got lifted about 2 weeks after I got here !-- I will have a pine - The lip numbing kind !


Brutal. Fecking BRUTAL. How do rippers instinctively know when you've got something rare?!


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Research say THC/CBD - exhibit anti bacterial properties - I don't think it has ever been tested as an anti viral but I choose to believe it may have those properties!-- So my theory is stay really ripped and COVID might not want to mess with U !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

It sucks Stinky !-- I only had a few seed and started them all planning on breeding some !-


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Im so sorry Keef. Its one thing to lose a crop; totally another when they take the genetic stock with it. Been broken into a few times (slept through a couple of them) and they just took the low hanging fruit of finished product... but I had my seedbox out once and that was a painful loss. Lots of breeding projects in there.


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

Dear rippers, 
 I have a chopper, stay away. 
   Sincerely, 
 The Right One


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Veggies!




A defenseman!




The King is silently judging the progress of a couple Black Indica mothers!



 aaaaand.... I'm out of space.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Yeah need bigger bloom too !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

I need to find a clock works out on Amazon and get Elvis up on the wall where he belongs. That was a $3 thrift shop score with the clock parts busted up. Way too cr4ptacular a piece to be gathering dust in the attic.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Keef said:


> Yeah need bigger bloom too !View attachment 260819


It looks like a ganja explosion in there lol heavy buds! Yikes.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

That's 8 or 9 plants - Hard to tell anymore !- 4 is the right number for inverted Christmas trees per box !-- Got to be shaped properly - These were not !--


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm just kidding.... I don't want to hurt any one. I choose life unless you're not going to give me any other option. But rippers are the worst, aren't they?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Yeah. I'm a hide-til-they-find-you sort. That was all years ago when I had a tenant slinging baled brick downstairs. They were after his stuff and it was unclear where his unit ended and mine began due to fire escape doors. So they got my stash too but never thought to look for a garden. Things quieted down after he left. Sweet kid, terrible at bidnaz. I hope he's doing all right these days, I still worry about his dumb bu77 sometimes.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Stinky's stuff all organized - Everything in It's place -- Then look at my bloom all U can do is shake your head !- It got out of control OK !-- That box on the left got 2 Sunset Sherbert times BOG -- 1 Sundae Driver times BOG and One AK Thang - AK 48 times the Black Berry Snow Lotus then one Umbra's BB-X BPU male got wit the little girl they had - and There U go - somekind of AK thang ?-- It was an experiment in slamming 2 terp dominate varieties against each other looking for sparks !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 19, 2020)

Since we’re havin shop tours and I don’t want to follow umbras weekend show...I do like see’n ya stuff  guys’d gals...


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Aww yeah Redeyes that's how ya roll. Sweet delivery system and bunny proofing.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

I can proudly say I have not shot anyone since I been in the mudhole !-- I was aiming at the ground !- I coulda hit him if I wanted !-- It was not nessassary to kill that day !-- Some day U may have no choice ?--
- Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6 !
Found a raggedyass jacket hanging from some fish hooks ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

I've been jumped and robbed on the street but never at home. Had cops bust the door down once looking for someone else. I tend to stay to myself and keep ka's at a distance. He'll, you guys are hundreds upon hundreds of miles away lol! I'm to old for court and county jail time. Or worse. I ain't rich enough to buy my way out. There's no stipulation gonna save me either lol. I'll help those who need medicine just like I do now though... Maybe more so than before.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

The world we knew is gone -- Don't know what'll replace it but they gonna want weed -- and liqour !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Better to live the quiet life of peaceful civil disobedience than try to play tough guy! As my dear friend once said, it's Ego that gets you killed... be imvisible.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

I can't even find myself !-- I'm not a fighter if I have to do something I perfer the ambush !-- I don't believe in fighting fair I believe in fighting to win !- I get in a bind I will run !- I be back later ! 
Umbra -- Sundae Driver -x- BOG ?-- I'm puzzled by what I see but I'm keeping dis **** !


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Got beat like a red headed step child in the ring by a guy from Puerto Rico in front of about 300 people at a TKD tourney !-- I can take an asswhooping !- He beat on me for 3 --2 minute rounds or whatever it was ?- Need to quit ringing dat dam bell !-- I was an excellent punching bag !- Got kicked up side the head !-- It was not pretty !- I shoulda stayed down !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 19, 2020)

Never signed no papers about fighting fair...had squirrel damage all ready on a squash plant...I will put up some shiny things and a scare crow...if that does not work...then its a strike on his compound and burn his hooch in the middle of the night!...they going to want weed , liquor and smoked meat Keef...I see your diner going blue chip in 6 months time. My Salmon for lunch turned into hickory burgers...smoked asparagus...roasted red potatoes and onions....the fish case at the store looked like a pair of river otters got in it...there was a tag off some salmon there....someone getting it ready to steal? I figure or just fell off. Ohh see me about the slightly singed/smoked squirrel for your menu!


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm need pellets for my air rifle !- Lots of squirrels round here ! - They'll come for your veggies !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

HP if you have the hookup on smoked squirrel, I'm making a cassoulet... once its slow cooked with beans n garlic sausage in a big clay pot , no one will notice I'm fresh outta duck lol


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

HP -- U ever heard of  Lake Sam Rayburn ? -- Over by the Texas / La. Border ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Stinky - I slide that pellet rifle thru the cattails and the duck never know what happened ! - Then U take the rod and reel with a treble hook and catch duck for dinner !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes I have heard of it...nice place over there....Smoked squirrel sounds perfect with that cassoulet...and that reminds me i need to make some tasso for bean seasoning...will shop for some suitable meat next trip to store.


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2020)

Keef said:


> I can't even find myself !-- I'm not a fighter if I have to do something I perfer the ambush !-- I don't believe in fighting fair I believe in fighting to win !- I get in a bind I will run !- I be back later !
> Umbra -- Sundae Driver -x- BOG ?-- I'm puzzled by what I see but I'm keeping dis **** !


What is it that your seeing that has you puzzled?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Keef said:


> Stinky - I slide that pellet rifle thru the cattails and the duck never know what happened ! - Then U take the rod and reel with a treble hook and catch duck for dinner !--


And all you need is a fishing license


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

Y'all never stop making me drool. Be it weed it food, my mouth is always watering around here.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Bud structure !


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Potentcy is outstanding but the way it's built is different from other stuff !


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2020)

A guided bird hunt with guide and dog. 30 pheasants $855. Enough to fill a freezer. They clean, dress, and package birds for freezing.
http://huntingcreekpreserves1.com/4.html


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2020)

Keef said:


> Bud structure !


oh that, yeah, yeah


----------



## thegloman (Apr 19, 2020)

Tasted some BOC today.
No where near cured but had a nice light perfume mixed with ?
Maybe earthy coffee?   Time in the jars will refine its flavor.  Its got a big hammer too but a real easy going strong but mellow buzz.
Hats off to you umbra!   Thanks!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 19, 2020)

Got a friend that has his greenhouse in the middle of his alpaca pen. Says they make great guard animals.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Aladin -- I been thinking of putting my still in the CKN pen !--
Jersey Giants and Brahman- 25 lb CKNs eating fermented corn -- I wouldn't want them to think I was trying to take thier feel good food ?--


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm need a bigger smoker !


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Pheasant almost made me blow my foot off !- U Can't be coming up scaring me like that!- 30 shot to pieces pheasants for $800 - Why don't I just order 50 baby chick pheasants and we fatten them up and ring they necks - No bullets needed and hellova lot cheaper


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2020)

that'll work


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

If U insist I will throw them up in the air and let U shoot them for that $800 ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2020)

It's easier than trying to train my dogs, lol.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Waiting to hear from the realtor about that lake house  - Couldn't see the roof  in the pic !-- Just an old run down frame house with a unattached 2 car garage and what looks to be a storage building on a large lot in a secluded area !-- 1/4 mile from a boat ramp to the lake !--Someone's old fishing camp --asking price $29,000 !-- I gotta go see if I can turn it into a grow house but if I make an offer I'm low ball dahell out of it !--It's gonna be a dam grow house I'm just gonna be living at the grow -- Things settle down and I got my grow thang on ? --- That place buy me what I want !--


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

Takin a second to send out good vibes for you while I take this toke for me Keef! I hope you get what you and need!


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Everything just go too slow Nov !

I finally broke down and read that misfits thread -- More power to them !- Wish I could go thru life with blinders on -- I'm not going over there and mess with them !- They don't cause me problems I won't cause them problems !-- I have trouble getting along with some people anyway !-- Such as political name supporters !-- I saw them out protesting the stay at home order !- From a medical standpoint I developed over 20 years in the OR - Dat is some stooopid **** right there  !- I'm incapable of not pointing out stupid **** !
HP - Storm building - gonna be a good one !- Watch yourself !


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2020)

Kali mist x Big Sur holy bud


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2020)

Runtz


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Keef if @docfishwrinkle is our resident marine dermatologist,  you are the terrestrial epidemiologist


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

I wish I lived within chucking distance of Umbra
The KM X BSHB tickles my brain every time it's mentioned.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

If you were to fling something at him via email, it would be a megaflyte.


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Black Triangle times London Bridge -- I needs to know !- Seed burning a hole in my pocket !--


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2020)

Found the medicine buddha in the magic bag of tricks. Landrace Pakistani sativa x Big Sur holy bud. And then there's Holy Diver ( chocolate Thai F3 x BSHB) x ( Acapulco gold x C99)


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

My music this evening started with Stevie Nicks and Edge of Seventy !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 19, 2020)

I like your reading material there umbra!
Goes perfectly with weed!


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Now Gloman ?-- I seen what U saw and I didn't say nothing !-- I decided to get all Sgt Schultz about it !- I see nothing !

Edit -- Gold Dust Woman

I might be getting up close to "Too High " ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2020)

You noticed that, lol.


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

What'd I miss? Dammit.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes sir I did!
I seem to have lost my literature on the subject over the years, but when you know and have supplies.......there be fungus among us!


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

I saw it yesterday !-- Wasn't no doubt in my mind what I was looking at !


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> If you were to fling something at him via email, it would be a megaflyte.


Hehe... I'd prefer to drive a few hours and have him throw it at my face lol


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

Ooooh that! I saw that too.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 19, 2020)

I had an out of body experience the other day.

I was beside myself.     Nyuk nyuk nyuk!


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Other Keef said that was funny !


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

Sac-a- lait fishing on Whiskey Bayou !-- Save yourself swamp blues got me !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 19, 2020)

40,000 dead !-- Yeah flip the switch turn it all back on and Let's mix and mingle ?-- How about NO !-- I used to be the crazy one ?-- Liberate Michigan ?-- Consider the honest reputation of the source ?-- Naw I ain't believing dat **** !-- Kick the dying into high gear ?-- I really need to be deeper in the woods !-- I'm trying to buy a bat cave during an epidemic that is causing an economic collapse ? - I'm sure all will go well ?-- I'm in deep do-do !-- Ain't I ? -- Mudhole didn't kill me yet--  but dam !


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

What happened with the roof? Did it go over her head?


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

40k is just the beginning... 
Where my Rona money?? Shit I got 6 kids. We ain't going work? I need me some stuff.... Cigarettes... Beer... The mall open yet?
 Make sure you send them payments in weekly ******* waves.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 19, 2020)

40K.
Hmmmm
How many lost yearly by standard strains of flu?
 Just curious, how many unborn babies get murdered ( I mean aborted) yearly?
 Just the kind of thoughts that make me go hmmmm.


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)

3k-49k to the flu, on average. With the flu it depends which strain hits, the number changes every year. 
I'm not looking up the other stat. That's a whole nother can of worms that is just as sad as any other form of death.
Plus
40k already for Rona and we don't know what it's going to do tomorrow....


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey Keef, a while back you were talking about building rolling racks for the grow. I just stumbled on these here. A template if nothing else. 
https://www.indoorgardens.com/products/rolling-bench-system-4-x-8


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 20, 2020)

thegloman said:


> I had an out of body experience the other day.
> 
> I was beside myself.     Nyuk nyuk nyuk!


today I had to clean the dust out of my Vacuum cleaner so today I was a vacuum cleaner


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2020)

Good Morning and Happy 4:20 everyone...now I would not think you all would smoke any cannabis today??...Might be wrong on that one ! Keef...sac-a-lait...home made fries and hush puppy's...heck with the green salad...it was just for show anyway...I could knock some of that out any day of the week! Gman as long as you do not drive during out of body experience ...it would be ruff to meet your self on the way back home. 2 inches of rain here last night...no wind damage...my buddy North of me is catching He ll...he had 80 mph winds and 5.7 inches last week....got over 6 inches yesterday. It washed his new drive way out in 3 spots and blew a yard swing off...has not been found yet. He is 72 this year and needs hernia surgery...they put it off due to CV-19...he is filling holes in the woods with dirt...starting to wonder if he's over whelmed or something. Couple jobs and then shut down for 4:20 time...Enjoy your day Stoners!


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

Morning OFC
What up Crocket ?-- It's dark here 5:30 ish am -- Dam !- Mornings are hard !-- U guys down there holding up OK - probably better than us ?-- We lose 40,000 people in 2 months to this virus and people try to normalize it in some way ?--
- Abortion - Been there done that !-- Medical decision between a woman and her doctor - No body else's business !-- Her body her decision !- A baby is something capable of surviving outside the womb !- Until then it's is a part of a woman's body and her decision !-- The religious Right in the US tries to impose It's believe system on everyone with this issue -- Which is not an issue but it is a medical issue between a woman and her doctor !- Preacher ain't got **** to do with it !
Crocket- Is that island house still available ?-- People don't seem to get it round here that this is a choice of life or livelihood-- Sure U might/probably survive it but I don't like gambling with my life !

Beat HP in tbis morning ?-- Must have slept in a bad position -- neck is stiff and head not turning easy ! --
Coffee and a pipe - Not ready to start this day !-
Edit -- HP beat me again !


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

We going to "Too High " today ?- - I am - nice slow burn all the way up !-- On my way !


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 20, 2020)

We doing alright , down to  zero cases overnight , borders still closed , and the stay the **** at home still applies but I think we got it covered , The man aint going to free things up for a while they talking another 4 or so months make sure we break its back . , not as bad as USA, whats with the muffins that are protesting id be looking for an island if I was over there , night time here windy, cold and time for a whisky cheers


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

Have one for me !- I had to quit the stuff -- Kept getting whiskey bumps -- U know when U drink whiskey and bump into things like doors -trees and other people's fist !- Get an asswhooping and not remember why !- Had to quit dat **** !-- U guys doing the right thing on tbis virus and I wish we were !-- We pretty much screwed !- No national stay at home order they openning beaches in Florida and Texas gonna try a slow opening -- I'm looking for a place to burrow in !- The virus changed the world - people got to find a new way to live !-- Without the needed testing everyone is suspect of being a carrier !--
The protest?-- That's the ugly underside of America !-- I'm ashamed the world had to see our cult of ignorance !


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

Been thinking about one those avatar pics again !-- The cartoon character "Yosemite Sam"- with pistols blazing --Is usually one I lean toward !- Today though I feel more like the meme of Mickey Mouse standing defiantly with middle finger raised as a fierce eagle with talons extended dives in for the kill !


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 4:20.

Enjoy your day. I know I will.  Thanks to the grow help from around here.  I'll visit more later, school starts in earnest today.  This evening will be Dax's birthday party.  Coconut oil dark chocolate brownie fudge.  A 1 inch. (2.5mm) square is plenty.

Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC. 6am conference call


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 20, 2020)

HAPPY STONERS DAY..........HAPPY 4/20.


----------



## NENugs420 (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 420 folks!  Have yourself a day!


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Happy 420.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 4-20 and have a great day.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 20, 2020)

Morning, toots! Roast one for me, I gotta stay straight til I get home around... 4:20 haha
Cold morning ride but the return commute is going to be gorgeous. And then i plan to dig out the camping bong and go sit in the back yard and just embrace the Chillll. Ahhhhh it's officially spring.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2020)

Good morning. Finally, i know what day it is. Happy  4/20 ya'll.  I planted a bunch of flower seeds and stuck them outside and it stayed 50 degrees.. woo hoo spring is really here. Keef, thank you for your post about women and a very difficult decision that no man has to go thru. I was lucky, i never had one, but i sure took a few friends in the early 70s. You don't get a vote gloman.  I had a package to send to you today, now i will think about it. darn it.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 20, 2020)

4:20.  Yaaay!  I'm ordering a bunch of lumber an tin today.  My garage is finally gonna be a reality.  Smoke 'em if ya got 'em,  I'm gonna enjoy my day and mass quantities will be involved.


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

I may have sounded racist with my 6 kids comment...I didn't mean too. I just meant lots of people are getting large amounts of money and they'll all be shopping and well.... It looks like a set up to me.


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

I wish I had some infused coffee beans today...


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 20, 2020)

Infused coffee beans?! Is that a thing?!!! Whoa... usually I just plop a piece of ganjamel in my mug...


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

It totally is. I had some really good Colombian beans from Detroit last summer.
My wife has some Expresso beans to chew on squirreled away somewhere I got for her.


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)

I've done chocolate covered coffee beans.
http://cbdoilcoffeebeans.com/


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy Monday you bunch o degenerate stoners...

Hope you make this the night before the day after..


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

I guess Willy is hosting a 420 stream


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

Slow burn !- It's up this way !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

Not getting light penetration in bloom for **** !-- Just a tangled jungle !-- Others might see that as a problem ?-- Not really a problem for meds ?-- Not a problem I'm let continue --but for now ?- Canopy for smoking!-- Everything else for meds !-- New lights-- I'm out of EM1 -- and I haven't used any humic/fulvic acid here !-
Ready to kick it up a notch !--- Not so sure about that lake house more I look at it ?- Sent her off on a search deeper into the big thicket !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

There is a house - in sin city - They call the Rising Sun -
Cover by - Five Finger Death Punch!


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

I went thru thinking about what changes to make to my grow system at the bat cave to make it run easier - Fix the problems- don't fix **** that ain't broke - I went thru considering drip and drain - Even thought about that pro-mix-- Other Keef had the solution all along --
Do what U know Dumass !-- 
He's right but He's rude !


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

THC infused chocolate covered espresso beans ?-- Just a quick reminder ?- U know U heathens going straight tohell
for **** like that ?- So like how would a guy go about measuring dosage ?

Edit -- If I die from an overdose ?- I'm telling on all y'all !


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm thinking about ebb and flow or drip and drain too keef. But soil is working and I know dwc. A little Coco is already throwing wrenches, but maybe that's cus there's soil in the Coco? Promix seems to be what most the big dogs use, has to be a reason for it. 
 Proper setup looks like about 500 though. Flood table, res, res cover, flood tray, pumps, timers, chiller/heater, lines/drip emitters.... Medium and new pots. I may piece that together over time because I've always wanted to try it. NFT too, but I can't see that working well for cannabis unless you build that yourself with like 12" cpvc tube? Big ol pump and res? Outdoor only except in a cloning situation I imagine where the roots wouldn't clog the works. Maybe I start growing some butter lettuce in NFT.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 20, 2020)

novitius said:


> I'm thinking about ebb and flow or drip and drain too keef. But soil is working and I know dwc. A little Coco is already throwing wrenches, but maybe that's cus there's soil in the Coco? Promix seems to be what most the big dogs use, has to be a reason for it.
> .


Is Promix soil or soil less like coco?


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)

It's soil less but not coco


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

Steve - Cuz I don't know !--

Nov -Everybody got to do thier own thing find thier own groove but  I build my aero boxes for less than $50 each -- Add Light-  nute water -plants and U growing  !- Some of them bout 8 years old !-- I'm keep using them - just adapt them - keep using pretty much same nute water -- keep spraying roots -- Adapt the boxes So I don't have to open them except at harvest -- I'll be cloning in them- Then transferring the clones to a grower box -- plenty long white roots - I'll split that 2 inch aero basket and leave it in place - (it'll be tangled in the roots )-- place the plant in a 4 inch aero basket with baked clay balls -- Veg it up to bloom size -- Take it to bloom -- repeat !


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)

https://www.zenhydro.com/premier-ho...erm=4576717151092151&utm_content=All Products


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 20, 2020)

Big dogs like promix because it's cheap and predictable and you can get a pallet of it delivered pretty much anywhere.
Ebb n flow using pots of hydroton is also predictable and the medium is infinitely reusable if you clean it in a big bin between uses and pick the funk out, bonus points if you toss some Cannazyme into the soak water. I love hydroton.
NFT is truly excellent for leafy fast harvest turnaround greens. Good application for that method, time-in-system is the killer. Green slime algae loves it just as much as plants. 
Source: worked at an NFT basil operation for years, and about 15 hours of my work week was slime removal duty.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 420 everyone. High and TIGHT here on my Mesa today and hope ya'll are all GOOD ... and HIGH! uh. Day 78 of bloom with my first ever grow. Trichs partly cloudy to very cloudy and if it takes from now until next April I'ma wait for amber. They're defoliating slower than I expected but lookin' ragged after 3 weeks of water. Next run of Crescendo and Panama Red are 6-8" and almost ready for their big girl bags.
Live Large, my Friends!


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

Stinky I am familiar with that blue green algea - The lids to my boxes are opaque - I grow it on the inside of my lids until it blocks out the light !- I might have some around some aero baskets if a sprayer is hitting it just right and leaking some around it into the top of the lids at times -- I take my lids outside and pressure wash them between cycle - - There's none growing the the nute water because there is no light !-- They get pressure washed too !- Refill and reload and continue to march !-- Keeping the wet on the wet side and the dry on the dry side - I avoid messing with my humidity and the algea got no place to grow !- Only do a res change once during bloom ( about once a month )-- Just topping them off otherwise -- I'll be removing the $25 pump from each box and replacing it with a homemade PVC stand and pumping the water in and letting it drain out !

Edit -- High Billy !


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

I used hydroton when doing dwc.  It is fairly cheap and very reusable. I guess I could go back to gh 3 part but I think someone evil acquired their patents and facilities? I'm liking organic soil so far. 
 Speaking of new mediums, HP sir, strawberry fields is getting used soon. Maybe today if I drag my but in there. Peaceful Forest has me feeling lazy but well rested and sane. My veggies are popping soil already and we got some up potting to do before flower transition.


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

Oil went negative just now? They pay you to take it away? Idaho potato farmers are giving away free potatoes.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 20, 2020)

Nov I feel like a walking advertisement for botanicare but check out power plant and power flower in ebb n flow. No headaches, no moral dilemmas.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 20, 2020)

novitius said:


> Oil went negative just now? They pay you to take it away? Idaho potato farmers are giving away free potatoes.


Load up the Spud Cannon and launch a volley my way


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

Botanicare !- That's my jam !-- Pro grow or pro bloom -- Using Tiger Bloom now cause it's what I got !-- Don't know what hydroton is ?-- 3 part GH ? -- I use a splash of nutes - splash of EM1 - in some good oxygenated  swamp water !
Seems to have plenty trace elements in it !- I would tell U my PH but I do not have that knowledge !- I got a nice PH meter somewhere though ?

Stinky U saw my potato gun ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)

hydroton are expanded clay pellets


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 20, 2020)

My dog thinks they are kibble and eats them. Crunch crunch crunch.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 20, 2020)

I have 7 plants in promix at the moment, I'm always experimenting.  Got 4 in hydrotron in dwc as well.  Hate to say but I do no better in organic dirt.  I do like the whole soiless idea though. I expected it to have an effect on the flavor but haven't noticed any.  I seem to see it finishing faster as well.  The hydrotron stuff Is expensive and a lot of work to clean if you want to reuse it.  With Promix I just bust up the root ball and pull out the big stuff, just like dirt.  The stuff needs to be checked for ph though.  Last bale I purchased was giving me runoff at above 8,  I was putting in 6.3


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

I just need some weight on the bottom my plants - river rock would work -- 
$50 - cost per box ( $25 cost at bat cave new set up )
5 -6 harvest a year per bloom box 
No medium to discard or handle !
Reuse the nute water to grow things I can ferment !- 
Move all water with pumps !
Hey It's my way !- U do U !--  I do me !


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

I liked Botanicare products. I used cal mag and a couple other bottles of stuffs they have. I have my eye on their 4*4 flood tray and table. 
 Kentucky guvna reminds me of the intern from 30 Rock, just all grown up.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 420 ladies and gentlemen.
Pack yo bowls ,took yo joints and blunts and fire up.
Be thankful for fan, freinds ,cannabis and peace to all.oh by the way.come on over and check out my grow.


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

K - Welcome to the OFC on this big 420 day !-- They don't let me out the OFC  much - probably for good reason ?- but I'll see if I can't put the slip on them and check it out  !


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 20, 2020)

So I'm thinking a 6 week veg guys.im gonna scrog em after two topping and defoliation.the question is what do y'all think? I'm obviously going for quantity but it's always quality first with me.what y'all think?


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2020)

Just like that...back home with bong in hand...everyone who is NOT stoned raise their hand....hmmm I thought so...bad Keef you had 2 hands up?? I have 3 variety's out for the evening...Lemon Hash plant...Black Betty and PK...all so have the bean bowl out looking at next grow options...all most 6 weeks into current run so it is about time to re-up...this is an exciting day indeed!


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

Seed plants a nessasary evil to me !-- Takes me a couple runs to figure a plant out !-- Aero ?- Start seed - No dirt ?--
It's what I do !-- Usually a bunch at a time just looking for new girls to clone !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

Wish I had a S-10 body to do some measuring -- That 5 liter LS engine don't look that big ?-- I mean if it'll fit ?-- That sounds just Plum Crazy ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 20, 2020)

Nick they load promix up with lime to ship, the peat is really acidic and it will drop off over time as the carbonate reacts with the organic acids. Definitely keep monitoring runoff,  it's A Thing with promix or any peat based bagged medium.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 20, 2020)

Not stoned yet. Off the clock but work is still chapping my cheeks. Hang on sounds like ive got some catching up to do...


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

Umbra, did you say you have a Buddha box?


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)

No I never said that


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

Breeder box maybe ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 20, 2020)

Yogurt has been scampering around for 

 the last hour with a piece of garlic peel stuck to his snoot. Should I tell him?


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

I must've misread Umbra. I was just wondering how the pillar style lighting worked out. Seems like circulation might be tricky.


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)

The breeder box. It was an old shipping container that I turned into a space to grow. 1/3 of the space is for veg. It used a T5 4 light setup and a 400w HPS for flowering. I don't use the veg space at all and replaced the 400w HPS with a home made Samsung LED setup. I lined the inside with white coil stock. They use it to make seamless gutters. Easy to clean and maintain.


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

Is it set up vertically?


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

Yeah, you just wipe that coil down with purple cleaner and they're like new as long as you don't scratch em. Any non corrosive cleaner really I guess, always used purple magic lol.


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)

novitius said:


> Is it set up vertically?


No horizontally. I've showed pix before. I did mention a strain of weed called the medicine Buddha. Pakistani sativa x Big Sur holy bud


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

Remember that thing about the end of the Mayan long count calender in 2012 ?--Was gonna be the end of the world ?--  Seems it was wrong by bout 8 years ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

Gotcha Umbra. I'm interested in everything to do with that bshb. Correct me where I'm wrong please, but that be the holy infamous surfer weed?
I hadn't planned on ordering seed anytime soon but maybe I should and spend my normal budget in one strain


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

If it jacks U up more than this - I'm not sure I better mess with it ?-- I mean how high can U get ?-- Floor be moving and U want me to get higher ?-


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 20, 2020)

The floor is lava! Quick! Get to the recliner!


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

You either get higher or learn to deal with never being that high again?


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

OMG it's p h i l i z o n   
I've been spelling it wrong. No wonder I couldn't find the dang website.


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)

there appears to be 2 spellings, phlizon appears valid as well


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

Not in my chrome browser. Only the one with 2 i's will pull it up.
Mobile


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)

I had no problem with chrome and the 1 i


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice light


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

Idk man. It just doesn't show up. It is a nice light. You think I could shelve the blurples with that in the 5x5? 
 Umbra, in case no one's said it lately, thanks for all your help dude.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2020)

Good evening friends.  





stinkyattic said:


> Yogurt has been scampering around for View attachment 260851
> the last hour with a piece of garlic peel stuck to his snoot. Should I tell him?


  I'm pretty sure he already knows!


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Morning OFC --Beat the dam cable guy in this morning - I did !--  I woke up and thought for a minute I was dead !-- Then realized I was still high and I was still in the mudhole --So no way inhell was I dead !- Everybody knows I ain't dying in this mudhole !-- So I bravely  stood the 420 am watch alone !
Did I miss anything ?-- Last thing I remember is doing the crab walk and smelling garlic !-- Pretty sure I did 420 right ?-- I'm need some more coffee !- Here hold the pipe a minute another Keef ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Uncle Keef we only got room for 4 plants in bloom once a month -- Why U keep so many kinds ?-- I said -- little girl I'm taking most dis **** with me when I leave but what U seeing now is only a snap shot in the quest for the best !-- U wanna be the one growing regular old run of the mill weed or the one known for growing that skull popping out of body experience weed ?- I'm on a mission !


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 21, 2020)

Morning folks, i got me a mean 4.21 head this morning: ate crap like it was my final meal... 
Hope you all good.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 21, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Keef you got the jump on me today!...Yogurts eyes are saying will ya get this dang garlic husk off my nose already? I hope everyone had a good 4:20...Keef did ! Nice day alert here...55* heading to 77* and Sunny all day. I noticed electric bills mentioned the other day...mine has been around $125.00 the last 3 months but will start easing up as the Summer heat advances...it can go up to around $200.00 bucks in the long Summer months. I was informed that I  will be receiving some Shadow Tech Genetics gear soon( House of Umbra!)...I look forward to experiencing his touch in my grow room ...Thanks Umbra!...Keef done beat me twice and JimmyNuggs now lol....Peace ya'll


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Old got no place to be at no particular time - Sleep when U sleepy wake up when U wake up !

Morning Jimmy my English friend !- Have I ever told U I have 2 English step brothers and 2 step sisters ?-- They grew up there - Had duel citizenship -- They came to the states at 18 -21 ?--Boys came 1st ---- Seems there was no rational explanation for a stack of stripped scooters ?- So U know ?- Time to be somewhere else ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Fine Young Cannibals 
Good Thing !
She Drives Me Crazy


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 21, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Sure hope everyone survived the festivities of 4/20.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

What up Aladin ?-- U mean It's over ?--- I was just getting wound up !-- Lost my pipe !- but I got another !


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Got another real estate listing to check out !-- I'm not leaving this mudhole running with my tail between my legs !--Come up out here with my head held high and some dam dignity  !- Better find me a dam Bat Cave!- I ain't playing !- I'm getting a little ragged here !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 21, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Whew!!!  I woke up doing the "crabwalk"! lol
I took 6g of the CW X GDH and did a coconut oil extract.  Recovered 10ml of butt stompin eye crossing "earl".
Well if ya got 10 ml ya gotta take 10ml. hehe.   
That was all she wrote!


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

I can adapt to this new way of life !- I was concerned about getting around to the pawn shops looking for a bigass pressure cooker!- Would the places I could get a big coil of copper tubing even be open ?-- Then in a flash of brilliance I saw the answer to delmna !-- I'm old and I don't do computer stuff very well so it may not surprise some U young whipper snappers !- Did U know UPS and Amazon will bring U a pressure cooker -a soldering iron and even a big coil of copper tubing ?-- Everything but assemble the still ?- That's alright in my book !-- It'll be  for hand sanitizer !- Just planning on doing my civic duty !

Hey Gloman !- Somebody got to do it ?
U told me one time weed didn't get U high anymore like it used to do ?- Earl don't play !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 21, 2020)

Is the house market tight over there?...It is a buyers marker over here...was over 200 address for sale last Fall in this County alone. It is one reason I backed off on moving...do not want to give property away...plus it is very low cost of living here.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

HP - I'm still new to East Texas - It should be a buyers market but with the virus and banking - Social distancing and all -- It is just next to impossible to do business like this !-- Texas governor gonna open some stuff up and I don't like being out there but hopefully I can find a place make an offer and and get the banking done and stay clean?-- That's my biggest concern right now !-- Then it'll take another month to close !- Truth is longer I wait bigger buyers market there will be but I gotta bust out this mudhole soon as I can !- It's taken a toll on me !- I count on the Bat Cave to buy me what I want !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm not desparate yet - I got about $25,000 to work with and I'm only gonna put a down payment on a place - Grower need some dam new lights too ?-- Only thing is I'll have to show the bank how I can afford whatever I buy on a $1,000 a month SS check !-- So kinda limits me ? -- I told the realtor lady something under $40,000 somewhere secluded in east Texas -- The bank  wouldn't want to know the truth about what I'm do with it or how I'm pay for it and I wouldn't tell them  anyway !


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

If Uncle Keef can pull off another "Distressed Vet" loan ?- Might not have to pay much interest at all ?- The banks all overwhelmed - there's the title company and others -- Lot of people involved in the process of  buying a place -  Do that in the middle of an epidemic- during stay at home orders - at the beginning of an economic meltdown ?-- Piece of cake !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2020)

Morning folks.  The mountain air is brisk this morning. I have a bunch of little seedlings on the way up.  Triple Grape, Oregon Lemons, Zombie Kush, Kmintz, Colorado cookies and a few more. The run I have going now is all Sonic screwdriver but I'm going smorgasbord on the next run.  Hope everyone had a great 420, I know I did.  Lets smoke one.


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

Keef, eBay's got stills already assembled for the stove top.


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

Still no stimulus.... I suppose they gonna say they already spent enough on me, I should know what to do right now?


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

I know Nov and they have to ship one in clear shipping material to Texas !-Paper work and tracking info and know where I live ?---Do they notify the ATF too ?---  Nope ! Not delivering that thang to me !- I don't know nothing bout no still !--
 Since my SS is direct deposit they hooked me up already !


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

Woah. My bad for even mentioning it. I had no idea that's how they do those. Can't explain that away....
 Man they got my info, it hasn't changed for years! I'm no longer a practicing addict. I'm proud of that bank accounts longevity!


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

What went out 1st Nov was to direct deposit accounts from government funds and Income tax returns - U don't have that they may have to send U a check and that takes awhile !
On a still ?- Gloman got a great design ! - Pressure cooker - copper line - mason jar and a mop bucket !-- I would do it a little different but pretty much the same !


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

In other news, most esteemed leader has "undergone surgery" and is in grave condition. Cry havoc and set forth the dogs of freedom.


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Another day in the valley.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Dam !- U talking about Kim ?-- - I had a fleeting moment of joy ! - There's still a chance ?-- Time for more Rallies ?- All clear !- Have a rally !-- Come on Rona !-- U got this dude !


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah Kim. He didn't show on the 15th, granddad's bday, which had be worried he'd really gone an done something. Intelligence reports yesterday started saying they pretty sure he had another surgery and isn't recovering.


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

Ha! Got ya Keef! Not that esteemed leader. Not yet.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Oleagenous (sp)-- Is that how U say slimy in French ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Stinky can run that plant by herself !- Just ask her boss !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 21, 2020)

No stimulus check here either, and my tax return is MIA. Filed in February! Even the paper check should have arrived by now. 
Chilly day with a front moving through in a few hours, thunderstorms on the menu for lunch. Gonna enjoy watching that out my new office window for the first time. View isn't bad, across a parking lot but there's a cattail marsh beyond and the redwing blackbirds are getting busy.


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

I had an issue with my tax return and the direct deposit info was wrong. Paper check will take a minimum of 10 weeks to process.


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

Oi.. snafu snafu.
Hey... If you cash that check, doesn't that make political name your sugar daddy?


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

Stinky, congrats on the new work space. I'm sure you deserved it a long time ago.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey Stinky when I worked some of the small hospitals I was on call 24/7 and got paid $2 an hour to carry a beeper !-- That was a long time ago ?-- How much they pay U for call ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

U know I'm just picking ?-- They should pay U for call !
I guess I should go mistreat veg some ?--3 weeks before I be ready to move some to bloom - cloner be full -- grower box doing fine and the next group for bloom need to be beat down some - Go check nute water level in bloom - Girls drink a lot !-- Dirt plants stuck in limbo - I don't know bout dat **** ? - Probably work better with proper weed growing dirt ? --


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 21, 2020)

Haha no call pay and due to austerity measures our overtime is eliminated so I have to do my 55 hours of cr4p in 40, no getting around it... Only getting BEHIND.  The hurrier I go, the behinder I get. 

Do I have to return my stimulus check if I won't sign an nda?


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

It's been proven a steady pace wins the race
Haha... I think we all signed an acceptance


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

I be ready to get back to my 4 part bloom - move a box to bloom every 2 weeks - This once a month thing be too slow !-- Double the size of bloom right off the bat !- 4 boxes in bloom seperated by 2 weeks each  -- The weed must flow !


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

I followed your lead on the two weeks keef. I'm putting in three more, one soon, then two more as I pull the first one down...I think it's going to work out well!


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Veg is the heart of a rotation-- If veg can't produce the bloom ready plants on time the rotation falls apart !


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Interesting PM !-- I don't check my pms enough !- Y'all need to remind me !--


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Still no stimulus check for me yet.  The Treasury Dept. said last month they would go out in a week or two.   I have direct deposit for SSI and have no outstanding debts that would cause it to be seized.   

I hear the House is looking to pass another stimulus bill to send to the Senate again.   How about getting us the money from the first bill T Dept.  lol

Sunny day today.  I am smoking some WiFi and enjoying it.

You have such a cute dog SA. 

Have aa GREAT day friends!


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

Check your email linked to your SSA account. Right after I was complaining I got an email lol
Basically it says beginning of March stimulus payments go out


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 21, 2020)

My stimulus went into the smart halfs checking account. It was a couple hundred dollars.  Better than nothing.  The nice part is since it was just deposited, I didn't have to sign the NDA.   No SS involved.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2020)

Beginning of March huh?  I guess I got it in the shorts again.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Got in touch with a groomer for my dogs !- Shaggy looking matted up ani-mules !-- Shame I wasn't back in Corpus - Groomer over there would rather get paid in wine !-- I was generous too -- She be calling me wanting to know if she could groom my dogs !- Lady did like her some blueberry bounce !-- She said - It seems stronger than store bought wine ?-- I just said it is !


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Can't wait for the realtor to hook me up with a proper bat cave so I can get my stuff outta storage - Got 3 or 4 -- --5 gallon primary fermenters - 15 gallons of blueberry wine make about 5 gallons of blueberry bounce ! - Needs to build my stock back up !

No bud in the bottle -- That's for the toasted coconut wine !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 21, 2020)

I got mine direct deposit on the 15th...and I didn’t pay any tax this year either...that just means I didn’t make enough money to pay taxes, but I did file...kinda sucks but I got most everything I need so I guess I’ll be alright...I got weed...cheers!!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

RE -- know what it's all about !-- Got what U need !-- Anything over that is just gravy !-- Running a little low on weed myself but got a harvest coming up !- I mean I ain't out !- Like RE -- I got what I need !-- Might have to get me a big sack so I have plenty while waiting for the bat cave to start producing ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Been a hellova day !-- I might have myself a new distributor ?-- I got time to see how this would work fore I start producing - Do some checking ?-- Maybe ? - maybe not ?- Time will tell ?


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey folks


Keef said:


> under $40,000 somewhere secluded in east Texas !


That doable keef? 
Sadly in UK 40k (£/$take your pick) wont even buy you a space for your car...


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't have to file either so I don't. My step dad always scolded me for not filling if I didn't meet the limit. I never saw a point... Lol. He was a smart dude. 
 We're doing fine here. Food is well stocked. I did file for stamps. Figure the wife is not going back to work anytime soon may as well. 
 I have another month until I take down a plant and I'm out of bud though. I still have some jars of trim I may try switching to an edible dose until then, see how I react. I'd go broke shopping dispo or streets these days.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Jimmy it's doable in East Texas !-- Low socio - economic area lots of thick brush with the occasional house -neighborhood or small town-- Too far away from any big city for a daily commute or on the edge of it anyway --We don't have mass transit like Europe !-- So I'm looking for a secluded --  2 or 3 bedroom old frame house - on a nice big  lot !-- They're some out there I've seen pics of 3 but they were in nieghborhoods !-- My house at the beach in Corpus Christi Texas out on Padre Island- half mile from the beach sold for $230, 000 -- I probably could have got 250 or more if I could have waited but these are uncertain times - I took the offer !- Split the equity with the ex and here I am !- 
I've owned 4 or 5 so I know the drill !-- Bought my home North of New Orleans before Hurricane Katrina for $60,000 - 3 bedroom brick with large yard !-- Sold it after the storm and moved back to Texas - Got $125,000 for it !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 21, 2020)

Paper stimulus check arrived today here...Nov that was funny...I wish no Human ill when he is down but it seems he may have had one block of cheese too many...plus the Virus has stole his stage...he shot missiles for a week and no one noticed. Lots more traffic here in town today...money hitting banks I guess will do that.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 21, 2020)

Good afternoon all 
     Keef congrats on the sale of the beech house. Where are you going to buy or have you already?
   Cloudy and cool here in PNW, painting the house got 20yr out of the old paint job.
Smoking on some Papaya and ready for a glass of wine.. Shoulders, neck and back all bothering me painting who's idea was this...


----------



## mrcane (Apr 21, 2020)

Got the stimulus check, problem is haven't got the tax check yet..
   Any one know how do people who do not file a tax return get a stimulus check?


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

What up Cannabis Cane ?-- Sold that thing --over in East Texas looking for a Bat Cave/grow house !- Maybe a 2 hour drive to Houston !-- Going all in !-- Price of oil is in the gutter -- How Texas gonna refuse to end prohibition ?
They all screwed up already - Can't tell hemp from Marijuana without a test and they still gotta ship it outta state !-- My whole being says this is my time !-- Small commercial operation back in the woods and send  it to  Houston for distribution - Soon as I find something - Probably take a month to close but then I kick it !- Got 14 beautiful ladies to cut on and I can clone myass off !--
Already built it in my mind !- Just looking for a place to happen !-- Coming out the mudhole with The Mudhole Pink and The Purple Rose in new seed !-
420 practice !

Edit - my music ?- Halestorm- I Get Off !


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Slap Texas up side the head with some this OFC weed ?- They ain't ever gonna be the same !


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

Got a call from my tenant that there is a storm going and huge black walnut next to garage went down into neighbors house and is caught in the power lines. Made a few phone calls.
 I figure on no stimulus check. I'm a registered Independent, and don't expect anything.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 21, 2020)

They won't know what hit them. And it will kick the bbq industry into instant overdrive when the munchies set in. Yee haw.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 21, 2020)

umbra said:


> Got a call from my tenant that there is a storm going and huge black walnut next to garage went down into neighbors house and is caught in the power lines. Made a few phone calls.
> I figure on no stimulus check. I'm a registered Independent, and don't expect anything.


Holy cr4p umbra im so sorry, what a headache.  I hope at least they can salvage the wood... its so beautiful. Not as beautiful as a tree, but...


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

It would be great for the high school wood shop projects


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 21, 2020)

Dining room table. Full slab live edge oil finish.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

I been having the stray urge to turn some wood lately !-- I might need a little wood lathe at the Bat Cave!- - Don't cost that much - I've done it before -- made a living running a metal lathe for awhile when I was young !- For me the hardest part is figuring out what is in that wood that wants to come  out ?- What does it want to be ?

Edit- I been out classed by a psychic tree whisperer!- Table !


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh my yes. Love the live edge


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

Googleg getmy payment
only to the IRS website
Follow the somewhat confusing list of directions
Actually submitting the info is easy
Discerning do I need to was confusing a couple weeks ago, maybe it's now clear now
@mrcane


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Paper stimulus check arrived today here...Nov that was funny...I wish no Human ill when he is down but it seems he may have had one block of cheese too many...plus the Virus has stole his stage...he shot missiles for a week and no one noticed. Lots more traffic here in town today...money hitting banks I guess will do that.


I agree HP ... My grandpa's caught that war. That silliness needs to come to a head. Even Cuba came to the table.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2020)

That would be my choice.  I am fortunate enough to have a sawyer for a friend.  I built countertops from a fallen cherry. a couple of friends ran out of money during a kitchen remodel and I talked them into live edge cherry countertops.  I thought they were gonna cry when the saw them.  Weren't enough left for the table so it was made in pieces.  I wish I had pictures.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

A properly worked piece of wood is art !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 21, 2020)

Cherry ages so beautifully... the colors fade and brighten in streaks... oooh I can only imagine.
Plus it's hard as nails, great worktop material.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 21, 2020)

I shelled out for Brazilian tigerwood decking when my front porch fell off (yes my house was/is a dump but it's MY dump) a few years ago and my old man n I put on our tool belts and built a better one. Cost more for the decking than the rest of the lumber combined but I love streaky wood as it ages, and this stuff is so dense and oily it will go 50 years untreated.  And I think it sinks in water.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 21, 2020)

Build these doors out of lumber "cypress " found the logs  sawed into 1" boards took the boards to the Amish and they planed them then tongue and groove"em...Nice


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2020)

The cabinetry is all Black walnut so it does make a beautiful contrast.  Plus the bark is almost black and it looks like a divider between the counter and the cabinets.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2020)

That's a nice looking set of barn doors.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2020)

You gonna finish 'em like the barn?  That looks like my neighbors place.  Believe it or not, his is finished in used motor oil. and turpentine.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 21, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> You gonna finish 'em like the barn?  That looks like my neighbors place.  Believe it or not, his is finished in used motor oil. and turpentine.


Old school recipe... like linseed /turpentine for preserving canvas as the pioneers and army used to do.

Those are some nice doors.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Stoner thought !-- I'm seeing where Hooka pipes gonna get a lot more popular ?-- This hose mine !-- That hose your's !- Don't touch my **** !- Don't cough on me either !-


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> The cabinetry is all Black walnut so it does make a beautiful contrast.  Plus the bark is almost black and it looks like a divider between the counter and the cabinets.


Black walnut cabinets and maple counter would be striking.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi guys, that would be beautiful. Keef, i hope you find the perfect place. Smoking on some gsc. been a long time. it is good. I have a young friend that lived with us for a year. She gives me nugs every now and then. The gelato nug i haven't tried yet. Is that one you said you didn't like umbra?  I haven't left the garden in days. How can walk normal? not me... every year it is the same. The good news is i couldn't walk great after hours in the yard when i was 40... don't seem to be worse. thank you cannabis.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2020)

You are right but the cherry is pretty blonde out near the edge.  Maple is striking but its been done.  You know what I mean.  Truthfully, the counters are a little out of place with the rest of the house, which is more modern.  They did the dining room which is open with the kitchen, they tried to mimic the kitchen with the table (which I didn't make) but it don't quite work in my opinion.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2020)

Rose, I really dread winter cause it makes me pretty much immobile and I lose a bit every year.  I freeze up bad in bad weather but nowadays my "go" gives out pretty quick in good weather too.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey Rose we miss U !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

I found the Monkey Paw !-- Not really - Anybody can say that !-- I'm just high !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 21, 2020)

Keef that was the blarney stone you found ya goof


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys, that would be beautiful. Keef, i hope you find the perfect place. Smoking on some gsc. been a long time. it is good. I have a young friend that lived with us for a year. She gives me nugs every now and then. The gelato nug i haven't tried yet. Is that one you said you didn't like umbra?  I haven't left the garden in days. How can walk normal? not me... every year it is the same. The good news is i couldn't walk great after hours in the yard when i was 40... don't seem to be worse. thank you cannabis.


I like gelato, lol. Really only 1 strain I didn't care for was peyote purple x deep chunk. Great looking and tons of frost but I didn't like the taste or the high.


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> You are right but the cherry is pretty blonde out near the edge.  Maple is striking but its been done.  You know what I mean.  Truthfully, the counters are a little out of place with the rest of the house, which is more modern.  They did the dining room which is open with the kitchen, they tried to mimic the kitchen with the table (which I didn't make) but it don't quite work in my opinion.


Black walnut cabinets and cottonwood( white walnut) counter then, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks Keef, that was nice to hear.  My indoor grow just became an outdoor grow. got the mother trucking thrip again. It is much easier to treat outside and it just this minute became warm enough at night. So they had started a tiny bit of flowering, but will now go back to veg, when the days are longer.   I don't care. Is that called apathy? I think i have that.  The TN kids called, fun to hear from them. She made so much money up here her unemployment is 886 a week. That seems like a lot to me.
CANE, how are you> Papaya, i thought you were branching out, (no pun intended) Always nice to see you. I think of your parents or was it grandparents' house and all those beautiful antiques.
Smo


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

We in full spring down here !- Fighting off the mosquitos -- The Tweakers and Crackheads and that bigass black dog !- He hurt me some !-- Bugs be here soon !--
Enlisted some more help in the search for a Bat Cave!- I ain't no dum **** !-- I need to get up out this mudhole soon !- I'm too old for dis **** !

Edit-- Print my own dam certificate when I get up out here saying I been thru a combat growers course !


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

I saw a couple amber trichomes today


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

How far U go Umbra ?- Full Amber ?-- If U bred it ?- I take it at about 25 % Amber!- White Indica a whole different plant depending on when U take it !- 25% almost too far !-- I would be afraid of her at full amber !--She just melt U !-- I like to get high but still be able to do complicated task like walk and talk !


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

10% kind of the peak of ripeness


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

I been suspecting that !- On most !-- These indicas go to far they just knock U out !-- or at least melt U into the couch !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2020)

Keef said:


> We in full spring down here !- Fighting off the mosquitos -- The Tweakers and Crackheads and that bigass black dog !- He hurt me some !-- Bugs be here soon !--
> Edit-- Print my own dam certificate when I get up out here saying I been thru a combat growers course !


 I have a suppressed .22 you might wanna gitcha one.  Just sayin.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 21, 2020)

Real quiet!


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

lol


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah my stuff be loud !-- Even in the dark everybody know that  sound when I cycle one into the pump gun !-- The Gauge !- My street sweeper !-and --The Multi shooter ! --With it  I just shoot till I get tired !-- I haven't been able to harden this place up anything like I would want !-- I want a place I don't have to harden much !- I like these game cameras !-
I don't have to catch U !- I just need your license plate and a pic of U !- I come see U later ! --Maybe I bring my flare gun ?-  I got a pellet air rifle - Little scope -- It is very accurate !- I can kill U just as dead with it as a .22 - but I do need a .22 - semi auto  -- I can build the suppressor !

Edit-- Keeping The Gauge within reach if U don't mind ?- I'm out there doing the scary swamp monster call with that predator call to keep any interested parties away  and the Wooly Bugger swamp monster wanna to scream back ?-- I ain't scared of much but if I tangle with that whatever it was ?--I want my Gauge !


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 21, 2020)

We are learning how to home school.  I spent part of the day hiking with the granddaughter.  She ran out of oomph after a mile.  We rested a couple minutes and the smarter half drove up as we started walking back.

I had a decarbed bud that tried after the kids left.  Over did it slightly.

It is a nice night for it though.


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

It's a shame it's all cloudy tonight. Suppose to be able to see Lyrid in the skies.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

I saw on the news that the governor of Georgia openning up theaters and churches - even bowling alleys --In  2 weeks -Let the dying begin !- Who would go to a movie theater in the middle of an epidemic ?-- Nevermind ! - They was out protesting yesterday !-- We in deep **** y'all !-- Ignorance gonna kill us all !


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

Not necessarily. No offense to my friends who miss their lives, but this is Darwin's work in proof. A movie theater and a bowling alley aren't going to boost the economy or save any industry... 
 Just save your dunkits, protect yourselves and wait.


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

Oil may have a negative value but plasma with antibodies and THC already infused going to worth something


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

Plasma clinics are opening again here. Looking for those antibodies!


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

I was gonna ask HP about something like that ?-- Apparently Nasa spotted some more big things coming into our solar system like that Oumuamua object -
- The Nephylim !- The Watchers from the Bible - The Annunaki --Whatever U want to call them ?--  Coming back to get thier gold from thier mining colony!---
Time for a reset on civilization !-  It's the end of the world !- We all gonna die !- Well most of us anyway and I'll feel bad for y'all !
They probably working on a new virus right now ?- Wipe us all out ! - mostly ?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 21, 2020)

umbra said:


> Oil may have a negative value but plasma with antibodies and THC already infused going to worth something



I bet my daughter has some of that.

 Do antibodies guarantee immunity?


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

Bah. We're to valuable a work horse apparently. At least until we start automating everything and letting ai run the show. Maybe we've proven enough we move to the Galaxian stage? Probably not until after the Flu Klux Klan eliminates itself tho.... Whatever happened to antifa?? Where did they go? Did y'all see WHO, bill Gates and the Wuhan biolab got hacked by skins and white nationalists?? WW4 queued up? Or NWO? What's going to happen tomorrow? Stay tuned! 
 Keef right. We all fooked.


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

No they just show you've been infected in the past. We don't know yet that there even is immunity Rose.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

But the antibodies of many disease can last for a life time we just don't know about this one yet -- U got measles antibodies from a vaccine or when U had it - Usually last most of a life time !-- 
Nov - nailed the moral of my space tale !


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

People used to laugh at preppers like HP and call them hoarders and such ?-- Who's laughing now ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

Oxford starts human trials on a vaccine Thursday. Army is working on effective treatments and a vaccine. Many private companies are working on treatments and vaccines as well. The whole world is defending. Life always finds a way.


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

While I may not have faith in many individual humans, I do have great faith in humanity. We are going to be ok.


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

When we in bad enough shape ?--
They'll come in from space from the southwest  lined up with an approach up the red sea - cross the pyramids and look for thier old landing place at Balbeck - Where they built the landing place from that big stone or the back up site at the temple mount !- They won't need that many of us !- It's the end of the world as  we know it ! - They probably keep me for breeding stock !- Smart and handsome ?-- Show them what I did with thier gift of weed !-- Oh they gonna like me !--I'm miss y'all !

Edit - U know I'm take total credit for weed don't U ?-


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

well then I'm in for sure


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

It would be funny if that flight path I described didn't come straight  from a 6,000 year old Sumerian text !-- Which also described the gift of hemp and the domestic grape vine after the deluge !- Sounds like my kinda people !

Don't kill me !-- I got weed !--Want some wine ?  I tell on everybody !


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Why yes I might be high - high ?
The planet of crossing supposed to have a 3,600 year loop around the sun - 1 of thier years -- Called a Shar !- The Sumerian pre deluvian kings list has kings ruling for like 36,000 years !- That be like 10 of thier years ?-- Not immortal just very long lived !- The gift of longevity was denied us  when they made us --( in our image )!-- Rumour is some still here and rule the world from the shadows !-- I guess U could call them " The Deep State " ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 21, 2020)

Stevie Nicks been in my head today !-- Rhiannon!-- Gold Dust Woman -- Stand Back - Gypsy !


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

Of course, ( insert evil laugh)


----------



## novitius (Apr 21, 2020)

Heeeeeeeey
Bring back the drive in theater!!!


----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2020)

Keef, where you get this stuff from dude?


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Lost Book of Enki - Translated by Zechariah Shitzen 
Reference also The Epic of Gilgamesh - The Eagle and the Serpent -- The 12th Planet --


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2020)

Aesop's fables


----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2020)

Keef said:


> The Eagle and the Serpent


Isn't that one about the Mexican revolution? I only know that because it was referenced in a doc.
 I think I'm going to indulge and get those books. My Library needs color.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Umbra Aesops Fables ?- Maybe that too ?- U know I get high and I'm easily confused ?- -


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Nov The Eagle and the Serpent is the tail of these 2 brothers that were supposed to be in charge of the Mining colony - They didn't get along very well !- Nor did thier descendent !- Enlil and Enki - Enki was supposed to have been the father of Marduk one the Egyptian gods from Babylon  and the one who genetically engineered the LuLu !- A primative worker -- Us !


----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2020)

The farthest into this stuff I've gone is the bird men and the lizard dudes... 
 When I was younger I explored the occult but found nothing of value other than social engineering. 
 However, these be strange days and the powers that be, the ones we recognise anyways, say they are out there and some do say they are here amongst us. Canadian defense minister spilled beans on his death bed, ab German or two, a Frenchman and I believe someone from the middle East too. Not to mention our own navy, air Force and defense admin.... Probably best to be familiar with the new overlords/merciful savior's?


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 22, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...I missed all the good stuff...Ms Rose anti-bodies do not guarantee immunity but gives your body a  fighting chance at first exposure...if immune system is healthy you should not become a vent patient. Personally I think life is very common in the Universe and in our own Galaxy and Solar system...Planet on 3600 year orbit in our Solar system...hmmm...I am afraid an orbit that complex would take it out of our system completely...every Solar system has a finger print...determined by the Star or Star's mass...everything is marked by this finger print...speed...rotation ...reflective values ...our Solar system does not show signs of an object this massive out there...no worries...it could be a Planet sized Space Craft with technology to dampen it mass signature. Atlas Comet is closing in and should be visible soon...have to check and see what part of the sky...Comets are sometimes thought of as harbingers of doom...ever been told nothing is faster than speed of light...well that is another story for another time...there are things faster. I feel that the unknown far out weighs the known...may be why I spend time chasing the unknown...just a larger playing field. I feel if you ignore the unknown you become to complacent in your knowledge....and being knocked back to the Stone Age is all ways an option...that first rung on the ladder is slippery and we are not even close to grabbing it and hanging on. Oumuamua latest report...they say it is from a planet that was torn apart by its Stars gravitational pull when it got too close...I can buy that for explaining its matter content...but it exhibited very strange flight property's as well...guess Paul Harvey will have to reveal the "rest of the story on that". Off for a walk...Peace Ya'll


----------



## thegloman (Apr 22, 2020)

Good morning yall!


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Morning OFC !
I was not exploring theories when I ran across that tale --
I have always had an interest in history - I was reading about the Sumerians -- They say It's thier history !- 1st people to write said this is where we come from and laid out a logical tale !-- Many of the OLD testament tales were there but different -3,000 years before the bible was written - Reading about the history led to Zechariah Sitchens books and the other stuff !- I was not out researching conspiracy theories and weird **** !-- I was intrigued by the tale and frankly haven't found a better explanation !- I'm not preaching it as gospel many don't want to hear unsettling things and I'm not arguing it !-- Just hey this is what they said happen !-- I was especially intrigued by The Lost Book of Enki -- told in the 1st person - lays out the tale mostly completely !--
Coffee and get high time - Wake and Bake !


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

It says they were mining the gold to repair thier atmosphere- monotonic gold is what they wanted - - At one time there was a revolt among the miners -- Enki and his chief scientist took a hominid running the plains of Africa and genetically engineered a Lulu-- A primate worker to mine the gold and do the hard work for them - 1st ones being hybrids like mules could not reproduce - Enki decided having an Annunaki woman carry each of these workers was impractical- So we have the second story of the creation of man -- He apparently fixed the 2nd human  chromosome so the DNA could split evenly - and the hybrid could reproduce !- A new species had been created --- We did the work and worshipped our creators - Worship meant "work for" in those days !-- Then Enki started to up grading the new species -- by fathering children on human women - generation after generation he did this secretly  --And we became more and more like them !- Then there was the whole unpleasantness of the deluge -- Things get real complicated in the story after that !


----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2020)

Good morning OFC! Dr appointments today  this will not be fun. But we're first in.
I got 3 hours shut eye? Uggggh.


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Day of on line corporate training. Oh and Happy Earth Day. I was at the 1st Earth Day in Fairmont Park in Philly. Ira Einhorn was the MC for the event. He claims to have founded Earth Day. The others involved disagree. Ira was also known as the Unicorn Killer.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 22, 2020)

Good morning.

Today is Earth Day.  I'm hearing about some of the earth recovery bounce backs from the CV-19 efforts.  Some good from this is that parts of the earth can recover quickly.

I tried a tiny decarbed bud last night.  More than enough!  Maybe 1/4 next time. I need to finish cleaning out the last batch of buds and get them jarred.  Not with the kids around, though.  Their mom is paranoid.  I'm the bad grampa, but we still have free childcare that is safe from bringing CV-19 into their home.  That overcomes a lot of paranoia.  The kids want no part of my chili peppers, herbs, or vegetables.  In twenty years they may find out about my herbs.  There are things that their mom still doesn't know.

I'll change out furnace filters to HEPA filters today.  One grow closet is getting moved too.  The closet reservoir is too close to the furnace and makes changing filters a pita.

Its raining, kids are sleeping in, we will pick them up in a while.  For now, bliss and quiet.

Stay safe and well, wash hands often.


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey @Keef et el
Yeah property here where I am is on the avg side which is 225k
I live in rented 2 bed flat in seaside town. This place would cost about 150k. (Small sea view too) lol

Wow, I could afford to retire out your way if property is that cheap...


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Today is Earth Day.  I'm hearing about some of the earth recovery bounce backs from the CV-19 efforts.  Some good from this is that parts of the earth can recover quickly.
> 
> Yes you're hearing reports all over that due to decrease in driving and factories pumping out pollutants you can actually see the sky. Blue skies over India, who would have thought


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Don't let no one fool U - I invented Earth Day !-- 
That's pretty much the plan Jimmy !- Buy me a cheap secluded place and get lost in my grow !-- 
Overcast and humid in the mudhole - Weather messing with my face !-- Got a sick puppy - He constipated !-- Gave him a tiny glycerin enema bout half a cc -- He didn't like it !-- Neither did I !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

So next week sometimes if things don't change much - More Americans will have died from Covid than in the Viet Nam war  !-- Dam !-- I'm sure all will be well ?-- Not !
I can't seem to be able to get high enough so that's not a problem ?--


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2020)

First half of corporate training for the day, Active shooter scenarios in the workplace


----------



## Lesso (Apr 22, 2020)

umbra said:


> First half of corporate training for the day, Active shooter scenarios in the workplace


Ive done those drills. I happen to conceal carry at work.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 22, 2020)

Good Morning OFC, Smokin on some Papaya and sipping on some Chai tea. Yep Rose still have three jars of Papaya left.  Next up on deck will be blue mystic and blackjack  three weeks into flower now.  One of the blue mystic is showing a hint of purple already
 Whooohooo having a blueberry donut right now I can taste it.....
   Carry on my friends, puff,puff,  pass


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2020)

Good morning. strange times in our world.  I seem to be sprouting some silver hair, WHAT?  I could dye it myself, but i think it might be ok. kinda sparkly. Like that is our biggest problem. Our daughter goes back to work tomorrow. I am so glad she isn't dead from covid. I am glad all of us old stoners are being safe. We can't lose anyone in the ofc. Rainy day, I am ok with that. Been in the garden every day. Our groceries are being delivered today. what?  And i will set up the sanitizing station in the back of the toyota. weird days i am telling ya.  Smoke um, that is our job.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Yep time to start thinking about a new way to live !-- I'm working on it !- Don't care what's happening people gonna always want thier weed and liqour and need fuel !- I got this I just need a place to happen !-- Been working on that with the realtor this morning !-- Just like a helicopter - U can't quit flying long as it's still up in the air !-- I'm after a bat cave dammit -- I won't be quiting until I have one !

Too early for 420 practice ?- It's never to early !


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 22, 2020)

Bat cave, bat cave, wanna see a bat cave.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 22, 2020)

Here's my last lollipop girl!
Oregon Lemons.
She's short but bushy and the buds are dense and sticky.
Too many leaves for me but she looks like a tasty treat!

And here's the beginning of the new scrog!

I have enuff stash now to take all the time I need with the next girlz.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 22, 2020)

Very nice job.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

During an epidemic with an economic collapse on the horizon ?-- Bat Cave ?-- Piece of cake !--

Gloman back in the saddle !


----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2020)

That's a nice room there Gloman.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes sir!
I haven't let the virus alter my lifestyle much at all.   Only thing different for me is increased hand washing.   I never see people except at church and we can't go there any more, so, all I know is keep doing what I do.
Hospice has been called to help with my aunt so I'm looking for a little respite care to start soon.
I really need a break but she gets the BEST. 
I don't honestly think I could keep going without the wonderful medicine we grow.

Hey I seen an ad on TV for the Grillbot.  Have yall seen this?
I love to grill and this thing cleans the grill by itself.   Very cool!


----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2020)

I've been emailing with philzon about a light. They are out of my league once shipping and other fees they mentioned get involved. I thinking I'm going to end up with more king lighting.


----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2020)

Automation, automation, here comes mass automation.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks guys!
I'm a little nervous still about it cuz of all the people coming around now for my aunt.  BUT I hung my license on the doorway as you enter the grow room and all plants are under legal height and I only have 3 plants. 2 under legal count.
I DO feel like I'm doing better all the time with the girlz and I Thank you ALL for helping me learn with a LOT less mistakes.
You're All awesome!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 22, 2020)

did our mow deliveries today and they made us these cute covers...ain’t I cute in my John Deere face mask...


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Need to do something about those silver whiskers !-- I'm a fine one to say that !-- I plan to start shaving again soon !- Just hasn't mattered lately -- Nice mask !


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Umbra U over there starting some **** ?-- Just keep it outta here- We don't need much help getting in trouble over here !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2020)

Re, your adorable. you wear it well. I have a poodle one that a friend made me, i put my glasses on and can't walk... messes with my bifocals I tell ya. LOLol.. I can't believe i just wrote that. I have some coming masks i mean. Keef, nobody startin nothin.  They better not.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Some the nurses used to make us surgical hats - We never had to rely on dew rags over our faces for masks !- They made me a surgical cap but I couldn't wear it in public cause they put bad words on the forehead !- They pinched me on the butt too !- I woulda reported them for sexual harassment but I figured if I did they might stop !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 22, 2020)

They fog my bifocals too Rose...I don’t Like’m...


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

U got to put a strip of tape on the mask sealing the mask to your face  on your nose !--Piece long enough to reach from eye to eye --  No more fog and no more mask moving your glasses !-- Hey I know masks OK !- 20 years in one !


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

I saw cotton and I saw black - Tall white mansions and little shacks -- 
Southern Man - Neil Young
Ballad of Curtis Lowe -- Lynyrd Skynyrd

Southern boys better get dey **** together !-- Gonna mess around and kill granny !


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2020)

Keef said:


> Umbra U over there starting some **** ?-- Just keep it outta here- We don't need much help getting in trouble over here !


Moi? Did I say something? Oh you mean I said that stuff out loud. Yeah I guess I did. Hmmm.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't go over there I have no idea !-- I said I wouldn't start no **** !- I never said Umbra wouldn't !


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

World Food Program say expect multiple famines of biblical proportions as an effect of COVID !--


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2020)

LOL  just trying to keep it real


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2020)

Time to smoke some pot


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes it is and a lot of it; On my menu is DUH X ASDBlue fire... whatever, a nice sativa. After that i am switching to sunset sherbert.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 22, 2020)

Afternoon Farmers....Got thunder rumbling in the area today...on and off sprinkles...every thing is looking good in the veggie garden...cold temps kind of slowed the squash a bit...but may have a first picking by the weekend. Busy here today...folks are spending the money quick like...had to go 60 miles into the Police state and there was a radar unit behind every bush...they are preying on the money as well. Noticed a brand new trooper vehicle today with radar in the 37.4 MHz range...used to be 34.6 MHz mostly...FCC has allotted them more band width maybe. Personally I operate best in the 4:20 MHz range...fire it up pop tart!


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Smoking some ??- I knew what it was this morning but I don't remember now and that's OK !


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Stay at home order ?-- In Texas they see it more as a suggestion -and they didn't say who's home !-- - Had a yard full of young'ns having a crawfish boil couple days ago !-- My goose is so cooked !-- Bat Cave be a long ways off !-- Not sure I'm see it anymore !-- They gonna get me with this virus yet !- --Just a matter of time ?


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 22, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> They fog my bifocals too Rose...I don’t Like’m...



what Keef said:  but I also used 4 in. copper wire fed into an upper seam that rests on the nose.  It bends to mold to the face.  The tape does the real work.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

There's a soft metal bar in the commercial masks that shapes to the nose but glasses-- goggles  or the like ?- U gotta use tape too !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey toots wow y'all are getting into some deep mysteries in the last 24 hours and talking some truth on the boards and just being generally awesome peeps and I'm so grateful for your company in times like these.
I told work they could deal with my lack of bandit bandana today since I was in head to toe hazmat gear for 7 sweaty hours and needed to fecking breathe. Jokes on me, I am now sporting an acid burn on my lip. Grrr. Long story short,  some a55hat removed the overtemp fuse from a tank heat controller and caused a) an evacuation b) a chemical tank boil over and c) upwards of $15k worth of damage. So I've been happily mucking about in a mix of 3 different acids all day, none of them the good kind though if I didn't have to go in tomorrow I'd make it 4, and it's all just delightful and I was hungry and lazy so I made the new England lazy persons version of a Full English for dinner  (all cooked in bacon fat, natch). I have no idea what you brits and aussies are on about baked beans for, and couldn't figure out what they add to the meal, so I made them into a centrepiece.
So gor-may. 






 Bone apple t*ts!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 22, 2020)

Seriously... jimmy? Qb? Someone explain the beans!


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

I like cooking in some bacon fat !-- Beans - In the south Stinky we do what we call baked beans -- Similar to your Boston baked beans but we put plenty bacon in it some honey amd /or some BBQ sauce - Some will cook them on a pit or in a smoker - HP knows !-- I also like my refried beans !--
A smear of refried beans with a tortilla is pretty much law !- don't matter what else U put on it !-- partial to mashed avocado on mine too !--
Yo Stinky -- Our day ? -- Thier night !-


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2020)

sunny side up even. I love your food. I fried chicken tenders for lunch and finished with 100 miniature reese's cups. It rained, i didn't garden, the groceries didn't include chocolate pudding. I really needed that. Haven't had it in a few years, but i know it would help these trying time.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 22, 2020)

Keef if you swap out honey for molasses, and bbq sauce for mustard, we can still be food friends : ]
Rose ohnoyoudidnt. Yup that's it I'm raiding the chocolate hoard. Even if it's frozen toll house morsels with freezerburn. You bad influence, you!!!


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

OFC been a good thing during the COVID stay at home order !-- Hey we got some place to hang out ?- We good  If Umbra don't start no fight ?--
Stinky -- Got to have some mustard in it !-- I got a feeling I could make U a convert ? -- need some chopped onion in it too ! A. Few slices of bacon cooked on top the beans ?- Some cold  potato salad - yellow from the mustard -- mostly just chopped potatoes onion and diced boiled egg !-- Mayo and mustard !-- Goes well with any smoked or grilled meats !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Chocolate ?- Dam !- All I got is a bottle of Hershey's chocolate syrup !-- Want a squirt ? - I'm  Be OK !


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2020)

Family


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm a bachelor and I don't have a full kitchen here -- I get by best I can !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 22, 2020)

I’m gonna be gone for a few days and so thought I’d transplant a few plants that were destined for outside, outside...got’m in the shade/sun for another coupla days before we go to eas’m out...sunny and warm here today and I’m kinda like’n it...Momma needs/wants to get away for a couple days so we’re gonna go park the little motorhome somewhere along my sons long driveway on top of the hill and hide out a few...seems like we been hiding out more than a few days at home but it’ll be a change of scenery...even if it’s only 10 minutes way...
Sunset Sherbet!!!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 22, 2020)

Keef you are not ready for Downeast Beanhole Beans... Penobscot style with bear fat and maple sap.
I actually have a sack of indigenous Bumblebee Beans headed my way for the summer garden. Brb going to dig a big hole and scout my maple stand for something other than Swamp Reds! The rogue suburban bear that has been terrorizing the neighborhood bird feeders is looking pretty plump...


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Good times to ya RE !-- It'll do U guys good !-- I'll be in Purgatory Texas !-- Is there a town called that ?- No just the mudhole Other Keef !- Just a mudhole !-- Purgatory same thing right ?- Yup !
Stinky -- I got some weed make U think about eating the bark off a tree !- I"m sure I could handle my share !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Poor bear !- She got her cast iron warming up !-Run little fellow run !


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

I got a plan !-- Blues and a slow burn until bed time ?-


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

U can't tell me I don't have a right to socialize and spread this disease anywhere I want !- This Merca land of the free - Socialist trying to take our guns !-- Let's protest dis **** ! - Get your guns !-- Can't trust them dam socialist !- Where is da socialist anyway ?-- and --What is one look like Bubba ?

Yeah myass need to be deep up in the woods away from this ignorance ! --


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 22, 2020)

shelled out for some shiny new barbershop shears and tested them on a mimosa from @oldfogey8  (miss u brother). Two sticky thumbs up. Also this cut he chose smells weirdly cheesy and fuelly. Like if you made an Orange Julius out of Citri-Strip and sour cream. Dang. I like it. It stinks.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

They come in packs of 6 or so !- That's my trim 


 scissors -


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 22, 2020)

Keef said:


> They come in packs of 6 or so !- That's my trim View attachment 260939
> scissors -


Bonsaiiiiiiiiii!
Or shearing Very Small Sheep.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

My Mimosa got a Double Purple Dojo dad -- Got wider leaves than yours !- It grows well and likes what I  do - haven't had any around long enough for any age yet !- Might give me some color if I had better control of the environment -- Better control ?- How about any control ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 22, 2020)

No control here... flinging leaves everywhere.


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

Music for the times ?-- 
Golden Earring 
Twilight Zone


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

I guess they should get the bulldozers up on the Temple Mount and at Balbeck and clean off them landing pads ?
Coming in hot shedding speed as they line up with the Red Sea -follow it in -- cross the Pyramids/landing beacons - Then hit the approach to the landing place at Balbeck or the back up site !-- U know even if this is true it could be hundreds of years before it happens ?- Then again ?- -- Says Neburu 4 times bigger than earth !--Make It's own heat and atmosphere -- needed monoatomic gold to repair the atmosphere -- Swing way out like a comet do then come back in --  That thing about if there's intelligent life in the universe why haven't we found it or it us ?-Fermi's Paradox !---The reason ?--  They called it "The Hammered Braclet" -- The asteroid belt !- They spoke of how dangerous that crossing was in thier Ships !-- Thier 1st attempt at getting gold from earth was by processing from sea water right off the coast in the Red Sea where the Euphrates and Tigres Rivers flow into the gulf - near a place called Erido- it's on the map- Erido - Mean--  Home in the Far Away !--
Couldn't get enough gold fast enough that way - Enki found the gold in hard rock in the Abzu - Southern Africa !-Hard rock Mining equipment was brought in and miners to operate it !--There were 600 Annunaki on earth in those days and thier Iggi miners !-- Told most the  rest the story already !
Keef's fireside chats !- Question in your mind ?- Is he bullchitting us or what ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 22, 2020)

I got a Mimosa wit a Mendo Cookies(also courtesy of of8, thanks man) dad growing now...it was my first torture victim and it’s very small and an attempt at organic notill...don’t think I’m doin it right but it’s makin flowers, just little ones...but it ain’t done yet either...


----------



## Keef (Apr 22, 2020)

RE-- Nothing wrong with that girl !- 

Tell me true ?-- U think I get too high too much ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2020)

@2RedEyes was that the plant you showed as a mainline a while back?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 22, 2020)

Here's what I been into.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey all. It seems like a lot of new folks joining lately. I like it. Welcome everyone if i i didn't post on your introduction thread.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 22, 2020)

novitius said:


> @2RedEyes was that the plant you showed as a mainline a while back?


Could’a been but there were others as well...what does it say about me that I torture plants...nuthin I guess


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 23, 2020)

Wtching Stevie Nicks and wondering when women performers started putting their behinds in front of the music.  Oh yeah, that was Cher.  My bad.  Enjoy!


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Could’a been but there were others as well...what does it say about me that I torture plants...nuthin I guess


I was just wondering. I've got two I'm getting ready for new pots then they'll might on over. One of em didn't seem to like it so much, it was moving along faster before I wasb mean to it. The other liked it a lot and is adamant about reproducing what I've removed.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 23, 2020)

"Worrying is like Paying a     Debt You don’t owe.”
      – Mark Twain


----------



## Mary Jane (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 23, 2020)

G'morning folks. I trust you are all well between too high keef n a baked bean conundrum for Stinky.
If you do a full English properly you can get your 5 a day... 
Orange juice
Tomatoes
Beans
Mushrooms
Hash browns.
Jeez im hungry... 

Enjoy.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 23, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Weather deteriorated after last report last night...weird super cell developed and continue to fire off storms all night...flash flooding...tornadoes and straight line winds.A small community about 75 miles NE of me Hot Coffee MS was hit hard  by the long track F4 2 weeks ago...just got popped again this morning with 70 to 80 mph winds...it was blowing the debris around from the last storm...lots of cars stranded on highways by downed trees. 2.3 inches of rain here and minimal wind damage...got lucky again....55,500  homes without power this morning. 2RE I do hope your get away is a fun outing...and the plant looks great! SA the Mimosa looks so inviting...bet that will be a tasty ride. Here...I get to go and do installs and storm repairs today...everyone is home schooling or working at home and panic when the 1's and 0's stop flowing. Off for a walk...Peace ya'll


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Morning OFC --Ugh !- Which way did he go George ? - Somebody need to quit ringing that bell !--
It's dark !-- I'm confused !- Need coffee!-- Oh! and some caps !
Was that Mary Jane posting at the OFC ?-- Welcome young lady !- U hang around here we'll turn U into a pot farmer !
How U holding up during the epidemic ?

OK y'all let's do this day !- Weed ain't smoking itself !- Do your duty !


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 23, 2020)

Good morning.

Spring weather finally arrived for a day yesterday.  Maybe today too.  All is good in my world.

Stay well.


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

It's dark ! - Was storming during the night !-- Shut up and paddle Other Keef !-- No we dry !-  HP !- U good up there?
Dam!


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Saw the nephew over messing with the grow yesterday - need to go see what he did -- I'm gonna be gone soon and I'm trying to back off taking care the grow and see if he can do this without me !-- It's not easy - not taking care of a grow !-- He's got the knowledge all he got to do is do it !

Bat Cave !


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 23, 2020)

Am I alone: who does this remind you of??





And his alter ego making moonshine...





Only messing, but rumours gotta start someplace.

Peace n love.


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Jimmy !- --U funny Cuz !-- What's the time difference over there  - I'm at about 7:15 am -- Working a pipe trying to decide if I'm -- B- Real today !

Edit -- Nick I was into Stevie Nicks all day yesterday - Not planned it just fit !--
 Steely Dan keeps popping up this morning -
Cuervo Gold and fine Columbian- make today ... !-
Hey Nineteen
Dirty Work
Do it Again
Deacon Blues


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey & well met Keef: sometimes, but not sure if today is one of 'em 
its just past lunchtime btw
I got a few long ones rolled and sun is shining - off out for my 'excercise'.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Haha I quoted dirty work on my grow log last night. Steely Dan all day every day.
Another brutally cold but deceptively sunny morning in the Shires. 6 days to usda last frost date but I don't believe it. Truck should be done today finally. 
Wrapping up some paperwork then it's back to the acid mess.


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## DarrellTrump (Apr 23, 2020)

I may be a old fart too being i turned 59 last month


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

go away


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

Good morning OFC!


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

I think I'm going to be a single pot farming Dad if this keeps up much longer...

Edit: coffee and a bowl, feeling better....


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Good morning you awesome people

Another sunny day.

I love the pics some of you are posting.   I need to learn how to send pics from my phone to my e-mail to download to my computer to post here.  Until then you may see some cruddy I-pad pics when I post.... like usual.  There are no overhead lights in my shop where my grow area is.  The LED lights are all I have on that side.  I will see about taking some pics when I am down there today.

SA your food pics always look so delicious!

Enjoy your getaway 2RE.

I am glad you guys in the South made it through the storm Ok HP and Keef.

Hang in there Rose.  Things are bound to get better.

Enjoy this day OFC


----------



## DarrellTrump (Apr 23, 2020)

umbra said:


> go away


Well that wasn't friendly at all. What did i do to you for you to act like that?


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

DarrellTrump said:


> Well that wasn't friendly at all. What did i do to you for you to act like that?


It's gotta be the name bro
You're Fireeeeed


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

So what? I couldn't care less what you think. Goodbye


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

Just go to the pedophile site and leave us alone


----------



## DarrellTrump (Apr 23, 2020)

So my nick name bothers you, o well. That has been my nick name since i was in the military and i have been out since 82. But thats cool that you can judge a person  by their name. Oh i'm no pedophile so go jump in a lake.


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

ad you're still not welcome here


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

regardless of your real name you could be Jack of Spades or any number of other names, but you deliberately chose political name because you are trying to incite an emotional reaction in others and quite frankly, we don't want people like that here.


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## DarrellTrump (Apr 23, 2020)

Don't believe this thread belongs to you so take a long swim. I didn't join to cause trouble and i don't run from it either. My name is darrell and my nick is political name and that is all there is to it.


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

and you're still not welcome here. It's not my thread. But you're still not welcome here.


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Pass me a cup Jimmy ?-- I smoke too much weed --  **** move too fast for me sometimes ?-- - I need to back dahell off da pipe some?--
 Twilight Light Zone -- Golden Earring
Called it this morning !


----------



## DarrellTrump (Apr 23, 2020)

Umbra i really don't care what you say or think. When rosen ask me to go away i will. I was invited here a long time ago when grow chat closed by a couple of members and i will find them, and from what i'm reading one of them used to post on this thread but it looks like he hasn't been here in awhile. So put me on ignore cause you don't like my name. By the way where did you come up with that silly name you use? A name is just a name nothing more nothing less.


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

except when it represents hate, bigotry, misogyny, and death to all living things


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

and you're still not welcome here


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

you already are on my iggy list


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh my gosh!!!! what the hell, are we  five now?  Darrell, stop it. We grow pot here, sometimes world events leads to pretty strong opinions. I get it. But just quit it now. Your name is a fightstarter and I am sure you know that. So hush. Umbra,  the trouble makers are being monitored. Everything was nice and calm just a few days ago and the "disruptors" like to screw with us. I don't understand. Especially since they don't talk about growing.  Some don't grow at all but just can't quit us.


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

apparently some of the misfits grow something. Not sure I'd be proud of what they are posting though, lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Does that share lineage with the triple grape? Nice form and color.


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

4 caps ?-- That's too many caps !-
 Pictures !


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

The buckeye purple was gorilla grape x gdp and the 2 dads in the bunch of grapes was gorilla grape F3 and grape stomper F2. So they share the gorilla grape. Triple grape is grape krush x BoG


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

Buckeye purple was bred by Melvan when she was a member here


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Very nice... we need a grape scratch n sniff flow chart lol


----------



## Lesso (Apr 23, 2020)

Whats up folks. Headed to the sweat locker for a shoulder/boxing workout. Just hot off of a 108 hour shift....not exaggerating. Then tomorrow will be my first day off in 7 weeks!


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Wait - Work with me on this ?-- Keef's Wine and Weed-- ( and fine dining )-- ( ie: BBQ ? ) --at the drive- in picture show ?-- Car hops deliver online orders ?-- Stay da he'll in your car !-- Porta potties on the back end - stay dahell away from each other !

Edit -- We could put Stinky on the grill ?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2020)

Lesso, how can you do that???? Be careful, I need a nap just reading that. Enjoy your day off.

I took my indoor grow out and am DEEP cleaning the grow room/bathroom. They plants got happy immediately in the fresh air and wind. go figure. Ok, back to cleaning.

Sounds good Keef, i would go.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2020)

Holy cow umbra, i have been on my phone all day and just saw that AMAZING bud up there on my big screen. That should be on a label or a centerfold or something. that is beautiful.  

I hope Mel is well and doing good.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 23, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Holy cow umbra, i have been on my phone all day and just saw that AMAZING bud up there on my big screen. That should be on a label or a centerfold or something. that is beautiful.
> 
> I hope Mel is well and doing good.


Agreed, umbra. Beautiful buddy.
Im an animal, mrs rosebud lol


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Lesso --2 weeks in --2 weeks out ?


----------



## DarrellTrump (Apr 23, 2020)

Ok rose i'll back down. My nick name has been with me since around 1980 and never had a problem with it till today. I grow and am between grows with this covid19 going around and figured if i got sick i wouldn't be able to take care of it. I was told a few years ago this was a good site but i'm starting to believe i was told wrong. From the two threads i read the most of it seems to be a chip chunking match. I thought i would find like minded folks here but i seem to find a bunch of hatred instead all because of a name.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 23, 2020)

Keef said:


> Lesso --2 weeks in --2 weeks out ?


Lol no, god i wish.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Lesso you beast. Do you sleep standing up, or in a tree like a cheetah?


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

When Keef gets some good shots of sundae driver x BoG, the bud structure shows some of the same traits


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Well dam I was over there -- The cut in bloom in dirt got the top messed up - by me !-- This all I got !


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

White Indica ( WI-x-BBSL)-- such a show off ! - Just about to kick it on the white part ! -- She don't like people to see her naked stalks !


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

That's the mother of The Mudhole Pink !--
She turned one year old before the first of the year !- How much can U get off a plant Keef ?-- How much U want ?- It's still the same plant !


----------



## Lesso (Apr 23, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Lesso you beast. Do you sleep standing up, or in a tree like a cheetah?


I sleep in the southpaw stance with a high guard lol


----------



## Lesso (Apr 23, 2020)

Keef said:


> That's the mother of The Mudhole Pink !--


Looks amazing


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Black Stone Cherry -
- Me and Mary Jane


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Here it is Umbra - Sundae Driver times Bunch of Grapes -- Messed her up this run and U can't see the bud structure that well



 in the pic


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Dis **** ?-- I just don't know ?


----------



## DarrellTrump (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice porn keef.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 23, 2020)

Good afternoon OFC, nice bud pictures, congrats.


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Reason the older box on the left looks smaller is because they all fell over and because just a mass !-- All tangled together -- This ain't no way to do swamp water aeroponics !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Another day stewing in my hi vis turkey roasting bag. Anyone got some bay leaves and an onion to toss in here?


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Better behave myself for awhile ?-- Stay up in here and don't start no trouble !-- Best not talk about the news anymore Other Keef !- Your running commentary piss some people off !-- Always getting me in trouble !
420 practice !-- No playing !- I'm talking serious hard practice !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 23, 2020)

Beautiful flowers Keef and Umbra...got to wipe droll off keyboard now. I have worked and scheduled the whole day thinking it was Wednesday...of course it is not as I recently found out lol...dang aliens...I do not mind a few missing hours...but  a whole day...just how much probing do I need. Worse part is I some how missed a meal as well...I'll catch up though. I am going to spray some air freshener in the room if ya'll do not mind...there is a strange odor of broke crayons and spilled milk emitting from somewhere.


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Spray some over here and maybe get the smell of fire and brimstone up outta here ? Smell like burning sulfer !


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

How far have I gone beyond--
 "Redemption" ?-- Joe Bannamassa
This weed right here should be against the law !-- Nevermind !

Edit -- I'll play the blues for U !


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

Hmmmm....hmmmmmm



Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

HP -- They probing U again ?-- Must be good to some alien ?


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 23, 2020)

umbra said:


> apparently some of the misfits grow something. Not sure I'd be proud of what they are posting though, lol.
> View attachment 260969



Some of the issues with this plant has afflicted my last plant.  I made a few mistakes like letting a top get too close to the LED, and fighting bugs.  And I had a community reservoir that the indica was cut off from feed too early leaving the sativa to starve..

What causes the leaves to be like that anyway?  Is there something besides what i mentioned?


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

That's your plant? Pretty colors. 
Root bound would be my guess. Pretty early on, week 3? pH fluctuation due to temps... I feel as though that's a leggy herm as well. But, I do really poorly with pictures. 
 Just my guesses and where I'd start. Root bound temp fluctuations.


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Dax- Fix one problem at a time -- I suggest the bugs -- U know I eat a lot of my weed ?- I'm not putting poison on it !
Bugs - don't matter what kind - breath thru thier pores in thier skin - A simple film over those pores will suffocate them -- U need a J shaped spray wand to spray up  to get the underside of the leaves where the bastids hide !-- I use "Safe Soap" - U can make it yourself with a mild solution of Bastille soap and water !-- I have been know to mix a trash can full of soapy water - take plants out aero and dunk them completely in the soapy water - Can't do that with big plants !-- 
- People spraying the top of a plant crack me up --- U ain't killing **** !


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Root bound ?-- I have no equivalent in aero !


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

As long as the res is big enough


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

I get confused on which leaf tip curl is which
Maybe that's the very cusp of overfeeding?


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah Keef it is that bunch from over by Zeta Reticuli....they are just curious if the whining noise here has damaged my ears. Been proud of you...this is usually the time we are taking up collection for your bail money.


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Once U got a working formula water pharming U don't over or under feed - I starve my indicas -- Once U find your amount of different additives per gallon then U can nail it everytime -- Always the same except in veg and bloom - Unless U do like me and just pour a splash in after U fill or top a box ?-- No idea what ratio is !-- I would check pH if something looked wrong but it don't! -- If it ain't broke -- Don't fix it !-- Swamp water doing me right !


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

HP- I'm trying to reform myself !-Be more civilized ?-- - Pretty much sit back and watch the fire burn out - It's something U just can't find a hustle around this time !-- The war is over it's just a matter of clean up on isle 19 -- I got nothing left to fight about -- The truth glares out at those protest !- 
They say may be an even worse wave of Covid in the fall !- Here I am in a dam mudhole !-- I need to be up out here !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 23, 2020)

I guess late August will let us know...if they decide to proceed with the next school year ...it will flare again around this time...all so get to see if the high heat holds it down any.


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

On a lighter note ?
Green Grass and High Tides -
- The Outlaws


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

Nah, no school. Online.... I can't remember which University exactly but they're already only registering fall classes online. It was a bigger uni.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 23, 2020)

novitius said:


> That's your plant? Pretty colors.
> Root bound would be my guess. Pretty early on, week 3? pH fluctuation due to temps... I feel as though that's a leggy herm as well. But, I do really poorly with pictures.
> Just my guesses and where I'd start. Root bound temp fluctuations.




Not my plant but my leaves were sick like that.  At the end of the grow, i quit fighting, thinking that the neem oil would be worse than the bugs would be.  Then it took forever to have the trichomes to turn.

Mine was a herm, too.  Bad genetics, cause its clone mama hermed too.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Can we please just drop it? Admin already dealt the hand. Please. Let's just get back to pot and munchies food and aliens and vegetable gardens and cheering for Keefs impending jailbreak from the Fire Swamp... where Rodents of Unusual Size battle tweekers for first dibs on the next crop... I'm tired. Tired from work, tired from not having my truck for weeks, tired from feeling trapped in the house when all I want is some hot wings and someone else to bring them to the table and clean up the bones, tired of watching normally agreeable people lose their cool under what I assume are the same conditions that everyone in the world is dealing with right now. Be happy we aren't in Ecuador or subsaharan Africa where refrigerated morgue trucks are scarce and working ventilators are nonexistent. We have pot and gardens and a place to chat about them. We are going to be okay if we stay healthy. But that means staying sane, too.


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Giggy is where the Black Berry Snow Lotus seed come from !--- Seems like old times ?-- All we missing is Weed Hopper - Where U at Cuz ?-- U and your boys still going around threatening crippled old men ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Actual footage of Keef finally catching that thing eating his plants


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 23, 2020)

He is going to need a bigger trap SA...2RE will have to break the table saw out on that one.


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Moved bloom and killed the rats !-- Looks more like me and Bruno fighting !-- Bigass  black dog  and it was trying to kill a kitten and I was trying to pull him off !--Grabbed him by the tail and drug his bigass out from under the trailer and jumped him !--  Bout the same size seemed at the time !- Big Black Dog hurt me some y'all !


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

I bet they still growing some BBSL crosses ?- ****'s good !- Can't Blame'm for that ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Life lesson ?- Bigass Motorcycles can't go in loose beach sand for **** !-- A scooter don't have that problem !-- Bigger not always better !


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Who was that other guy didn't like me for **** ?-- Grower 31 ?-- I can't keep dat **** straight in my mind ?- Been awhile !
Missed 420 cause Other Keef got high and I forgot !--


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

Cha Cha Cha


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Nov -- I hope U kept a cut of that ?-- I can teach U how to ship live cuttings ?-- U know I'm need a cut of that Bourbon fighter thang ?- I don't got no bourbon !-- I bet we could work out a trade ?-- Not now !- Not here !-- but ya never know round here ?-- I mean we pot farmers - some of us legal now but we didn't come from a strict law abiding back ground ! -If U know what I mean ?-- -  I feel bad for MP sometimes trying to ride herd on this bunch !-- U think they doing one thing but it might be a smoke screen for something totally different ?--Y'all slippery !--  I wouldn't want the job !
Bunch of degenerative  reprobates is what U is - Y'all bad ! - U know that too don't U ?--  I don't know how I manage to keep my angel wings so clean and White ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello there all you bad apples...hope yer doin well...we’re packed up and heading for the hills...well, just about 10 minutes up the road but on a hill top and in the shade for a few days...get up when I get up and get high too...got all my transplanting done and hopefully they’ll still be alive when I return...


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Enjoy your change of scenery on the hill Señor Alpaca! Green grass and high times indeed.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2020)

Have fun Re. I bet you will. Novi, quiet a root system ya got there. wow. Great work. Stinkey, you need someone to cook you dinner and you relax. You are a hard working woman, I know redundent.  Goodnight peeps.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Good night rose, I dipped the pretzels in peanut butter for a more balanced meal and may or may not have shared them with the 4 legged garbage disposal. Zero dishes.  Some drooling (not naming names). Also hitting the rack. Peaceful zzzzzs to all, and to all a good night.


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Good night ladies !-- I'll make sure everybody behaves !--


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 23, 2020)

My Magic Melons are starting to flower.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

Burnin1 - Me and U need some white grow lights !

Got my tarot deck and rune stones out tonight to question the oracles !-- No Ill will involved !- This time !- - Looking for something !-- U know U gotta get really high-high  to work this kind of magic ?- Still working on that part !-- 
Gold upon the ceiling  -- silver on the floor -- and Runes of Power upon the door ! - Odin !-- Runes are an organizing force for what come out the tarot !-- The tarot alone make it easy to mislead yourself -- Read what U want to see --not what really there !- Might be high enough ? - Put that brain damaged mind to work !-- SEEK !


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

I got ripped -- 11 plants outta veg !- Change of plan about benevolence!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Keef please tell us you're safe


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm fine !- They slipped in and out with no one seeing them --Except a game camera !-- I know who did it and he don't know I know !- Flare gun ?-


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Brother I think this new spot can't come a moment too soon. If it werent for the long winters id tell you to move to maine yesterday. Up past Bangor where no one cares, and only the guy at the bait shop / gas station even knows you by name, and it's usually a nickname he gave to you himself.


----------



## Keef (Apr 23, 2020)

They didn't find bloom and even taking 11 plants - The next cycle for bloom is still there - Not the same ones - took 2 of them - But the grow won't really lose no time -- I'll have to check and see if I still got a clone of what -- I would perfer to take it into my own hands but - I set this up for the nephew -- It's his place?-- If it was mine they wouldn't have got in and if they managed to get in they wouldn't get out !
I guess I should call it a class in grow security for him ?--- Nothing was locked up !- This is his to deal with !--

I been saying this is a rough place Stinky -- Oh he just exaggerating !--


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 23, 2020)

That place is screwed as a grow now.  Even if ya were to deal with him,  can't really kill him, trust me I woulda.


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Man they like rats they just come back if you don't deal with em somehow... You gonna have to pay Debo to put a hurtin on him...


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Keef said:


> Nov -- I hope U kept a cut of that ?-- I can teach U how to ship live cuttings ?-- U know I'm need a cut of that Bourbon fighter thang ?- I don't got no bourbon !-- I bet we could work out a trade ?-- Not now !- Not here !-- but ya never know round here ?-- I mean we pot farmers - some of us legal now but we didn't come from a strict law abiding back ground ! -If U know what I mean ?-- -  I feel bad for MP sometimes trying to ride herd on this bunch !-- U think they doing one thing but it might be a smoke screen for something totally different ?--Y'all slippery !--  I wouldn't want the job !
> Bunch of degenerative  reprobates is what U is - Y'all bad ! - U know that too don't U ?--  I don't know how I manage to keep my angel wings so clean and White ?


I got multiples sir. Believe me


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

I know Nick !-- This would never happen if I could have set up right -- Place wide open !--Same Crackhead hit this place before - just got outta jail yesterday -Some people just plain stoopid !--  I didn't know  he was out !-- Like I said if I leave here with my seed box I can replicate this whole grow a couple times over !--I need new lights anyway !--  I guess I be taking it all with me though after he thinks about this some ?-- 
3 of the plants were dirt plants and I didn't like them anyway !- - Then he went shopping in my aero grow boxes-- Bastid !-- It was a quick snatch and grab !-- As a grow site - I wouldn't want to grow here !-- Bruno probably helped him worthless cat killer dog !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

I would be perfectly willing to take my dogs and my seed box and start from scratch at the Bat Cave - but Other Keef say hellno
We leaving with clones !- Not tuck my tail between my legs and run !-- Set me up a proper grow and I double coon dog dare ya to be sneaking around there but once !-- I ain't hunting this one - it's not worth it to me !- Not saying I see him walking down the road I wouldn't run hisass over - Swear I never saw it coming he just jumped out in front me !-- That's allowed ain't it ?-- I'd wreck a car for that !- Not my first wreck !


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Silly strays


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2020)

Not feeling safe at this site anymore. There are folks who know how to get in touch if ya need me


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 24, 2020)

Some woes and wars to be fought it seems. 
Better batter up folks, long day ahead.
Peace


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 24, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Nice weather alert for us today...Sunny and about 80*...garden will love it after all the rain. Keef...man I am sorry to hear about your continued misfortune over there...the Pine trees are the same color over this way...lots of room and low prices...seclusion is easily had. I can sale you an acre...only one way in and out here...bikers...let em ride up...that bridge is something called a fatal funnel..good luck on crossing it! Today starts week 7 on current run... the smell is intoxicating...those 2 amazon looking Purple Cakes have started loading up now and will be heavy producers....they are about 6' tall. Off to the Police State again today...the town I am going to ...last time there, they had a State Trooper...Deputy...Town Cop all sitting 500 yards apart with radar units on...I was like...guys...all that high energy RF signals is going to make your children be born naked!...Stay Safe!


----------



## thegloman (Apr 24, 2020)

Lmao!
Children be born naked!
Funny funny!
Good morning yall!
The days are getting rougher but I have a little help now and boy oh boy I needed it.  
I have O.L. hanging by her ankles now and all three clones in the scrog net.  I'm thinking I can get 1 cola per square if I veg longer. 80 squares.
This is my first scrog so Ill probably make some mistakes but I can see where the scrog can really up the harvest from each plant.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

Mornin, toots! Happy Friday. It's trash day! Having some coffee and waiting for hazmat hauler to show up so I can go get my booty soaking wet on the forklift which does not have a roof or a drain in the seat cushion. It always rains on trash day!
But here's some morning cheer of the plum crazy triple grape sort!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 24, 2020)

Beautiful purple bud porn. It's an eye opener for sure. 
All most forgot to say good morning, so good morning to all. Let's all have a peaceful, wonderful day.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 24, 2020)

Good morning OFC.
I need to make some gummies or figure out another dose system for gold dragon and coconut oil.

TGIF.  We get a child free weekend.  School is going ok but we were surprised about the granddaughter's math.  Those skills slipped quickly for her.  She is sharp enough and will relearn quickly.  And she really loves (eyes roll) math.  I'm sure there will be a drama queen for a while today.

Stay safe and well.  Wash often.
  Sorry for your fights Keef.  Wipe that Tex mud off your boots and stealth into your new bat cave.


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

Morning OFC -- Keep the faith - I got stuff to do !


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 24, 2020)

Keef said:


> Morning OFC -- Keep the faith - I got stuff to do !



Hope that stuff includes a new bat cave.
Bat cave, bat cave, wanna see the new bat cave.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 24, 2020)

Sorry for the rippers keef. Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2020)

I hate thieves and liers. First thing they do when you catch them is lie and say it wasnt them.
Put up a game camera and you might get some pictures of the morons.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 24, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Good Morning OFC...Weather deteriorated after last report last night...weird super cell developed and continue to fire off storms all night...flash flooding...tornadoes and straight line winds.A small community about 75 miles NE of me Hot Coffee MS was hit hard  by the long track F4 2 weeks ago...just got popped again this morning with 70 to 80 mph winds...it was blowing the debris around from the last storm...lots of cars stranded on highways by downed trees. 2.3 inches of rain here and minimal wind damage...got lucky again....55,500  homes without power this morning. 2RE I do hope your get away is a fun outing...and the plant looks great! SA the Mimosa looks so inviting...bet that will be a tasty ride. Here...I get to go and do installs and storm repairs today...everyone is home schooling or working at home and panic when the 1's and 0's stop flowing. Off for a walk...Peace ya'll
> 
> View attachment 260948
> View attachment 260949


How strange is it that I know where Hot Coffee is? My wife lived in Mize for awhile


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2020)

Sucks getting ripped off.  Only problem is they are still out there waiting and watching.  Be safe!


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Morning OFC! 
Smoke em if ya got em.
 Smoke em if they deserve it.
Let's see those top rockers huh?


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Good morning Guys and Gals

Damn Keef!  This is the second time you got ripped off in the mudhole.  You would think they would get wise to your game camera by now.
If I would have caught this guy I probably would have shot him and claimed self defense.   Like I said the last time, if you get ripped off once you will probably get ripped off again. The word is on the street about your grow.  I am so sorry.

Nice pics Gloman and M Girl!  Thanks for sharing! 

Sunny day today.  I love Spring.

Enjoy this day friends


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2020)

Good morning guys. Keef, please be careful and smart. we need you to be the savant you are. 
Good morning everyone else. I am off to the dispensary this morning.  They have some sales. I am going to try tangie preroll, I am growing tangie, as our daughter loves the orange taste.  I have never had any.


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm not out hunting -- My dog is having surgery - 1st things 1st !-- 
Came over here to help the nephew set up with the intention of leaving for the bat cave with a set of clones -- He's set up - The clones are still there -- I never said this was a good place to grow -- I'll leave with what I come for !-


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Tangie is nice smoke Rose. I hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

Rose I glanced at your post and my brain read "tangie preroll" as "pierogi". 
Not sure which would excite me more lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 24, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Rose I glanced at your post and my brain read "tangie preroll" as "pierogi".
> Not sure which would excite me more lol


Had to look that up and now I’ve gotta figure out to make or buy...


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Had to look that up and now I’ve gotta figure out to make or buy...


You've never had pierogis?? Oh man... Don't skimp on carmelized onions and sour cream!
The box ones are ok. You can fry em, boil em or bake em... Nom nom nom


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey keef...


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

Redeyes you gotta make them. With friends!
Use milk in the dough
Use ricotta cheese with a bit of sour cream in the filling to mimic soft farmer cheese
Add some crushed tiny wild blueberries to your caramelized onions for pioneer valley granny style
Boil til they pop up and float, then fry in butter and black pepper 
Serve with mustard, sauerkraut, and blue seal kielbasa, washed down with potato juice or jeszynowcka (leroux makes the best commercial blackberry brandy).
Source: I live in the geographic center of Other Poland and pierogi party time is a Thing.


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Stinky isn't lying. That's how to do it I just don't have the alacrity to type all that out.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 24, 2020)

Well now I got my recipe, thanks stinky!
Coffee view this am...
Lambs Bread...


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2020)

poking in to see how everyone is doing.  be back later and pop in again


----------



## Gone2pot! (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi... it’s me... G2P....
I hope all my friends are doing well 
Gone2pot!


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

My little demon buddy Jet  is a lot like me !-- Hard to kill !-- I pick him up at the vet in a few -- Bladder stones plugged up his urethra and my little buddy couldn't pee - He got constipated and it pushed the stones into his urethra !--Plugged it up !- We'll run again !-- 
Broken mind starting to get frayed a little bit !-- but -- I ain't heard no fat lady sing yet !

Edit -- Welcome back   GTP- I'm kinda distracted !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 24, 2020)

Afternoon All...Uneventful day here and I was glad...no po-po today...noticed the money is about spent and stores have died down...I think po-po noticed and went home as well. Glad you got ol Jet fixed up Keef.... Atlas Comet...it is a non-event all most...dang thing is falling apart and will not be visible to naked eye...9.9 mag..I never found it last night..Do not know if ya'll can but I am ready to burn down on some dank...lets practice if you can!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

Ok HP challenge accepted! You wanna do some socially distant bong rips? I just got home and put on my slippers! Load er up matey!


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

What ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

Keefs in! We got some catching up to do!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

umbra said:


> poking in to see how everyone is doing.  be back later and pop in again


It's peaceful! Come join us for Friday bong rips!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 24, 2020)

Tuna Kush on the menu...cv-J..hand rolled in gloves and glue moistened with a damp pt...everyone is welcome...I can roll more!
Edit...I roll too large...or not large enough?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 24, 2020)

Perfect.  and I'll join y'all


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm late as usual... But I'll just light up over here. Chilly out today. Made an over night pork shoulder, I love how it's like prime rib. Since you all were going on about grits a free days ago, it topped some cheesy grits!


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

Caution !- Do not get ripped and drive -- Road move funny !
I come to ransom Jet !-- Sitting in the car in the parking lot  at the vet -
They like carhops - They come get your dog in a mask and bring U paperwork -- I be wanting my dog now !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 24, 2020)

That sounds great Nov...I took the path of least resistance and made Tuna salad..I can offer 3 kinds of chips though .


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 24, 2020)

Keef said:


> Caution !- Do not get ripped and drive -- Road move funny !
> I come to ransom Jet !-- Sitting in the car in the parking lot  at the vet -
> They like carhops - They come get your dog in a mask and bring U paperwork -- I be wanting my dog now !


We just did that the other day with Jozi...she got shots and a p00p check...
“Mama Mia”


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 24, 2020)

Gday OFC 6.30 am here ANZAC day been out in my driveway with a candle to honour the fallen and all those that serve , all public dawn services have been cancelled due to CVD19 so we stand in the driveway with a candle , now its time for coffee and cones have a safe day all LEST WE FORGET


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2020)

Trying to stay busy and not think about being murdered by another member here.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

Not to make light of the situation, but I would probably mug you for that rack of ribs right now.


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2020)

I had to cut it with a saw to fit in the smoker, lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

How long they been in so far?


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

I'll distract him Stinky - U make a run on that roast - We'll share it !


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2020)

Heavy smoke for 2 hours at 225. Wrapped in foil at 200 for 1 hour so far.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

Yum


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

Crocket - A salute to the fallen !-- I served with Aussies !- Much respect !- - We call it Memorial Day in the US -
- We got another one we call Veterans Day - Most people consider it a holiday -- There's not much respect or anything for us - Just a holiday for them !


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 24, 2020)

ANZAC day is a big deal to the Aussie,  it was a costly one for sure.  I ws in Australia from 79 to 82.  Respect.


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 24, 2020)

There are bludgers in OZ that just take the holiday , but most people respect , man could use a piece of that meat right now , gunna have to light the BBQ get some bacon sizzling , bummer on getting ripped Keef- damb oxygen thief's -


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

Stay away from Umbra !-- It's a trick !--  He packing enough heat to fight a war !- He just trying to sucker U in close !- Don't fall for it !

Crocket the ways it goes around here is on Memorial day they put a small flag on the graves of dead soldiers then have a BBQ -- Veterans day ?- Pretty much the same -- except for the flag --About 25 % of our  vets are homeless !--Lots of mental issues --
 Joining the Army was my only way out my home town -- I have tried to return to my home town but it's huge now and I don't recognize it anymore -- I'd do it all over again !-- Did 2 years as a military policeman none the less  - got out for 5 years and things weren't going that well so I reenlisted and did 6 more !-- Got to travel some !- Got somewhat of an education -- Learned a new trade - meat mechanicing -- I was good at it !- Saw things good and bad that few will ever see !-- Kept doing it as a civilian - They do like someone trained in thier trade by the military !- I was the one who poured ice water on a beating human heart make it quit beating so we could fix it !-- Then I was tore up in that fall and was thrown away !


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey Crocket, I hope it's never forgotten and never repeated.  Enjoy your day, sir.


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Umbra man... You, stinky n Hollowpoint are going to have to iron chef it out. 
 How about 3 courses each over the next week?


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

When I get a kitchen - I'm be wanting in on that !-- I do simple - but I do it very well !-- I have a secret weapon !- Gravy !


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

HP -- Am I spelling it right ( no) -- I know U know what I'm talking about ?-- Corn - Moc- Chuex -- Don't make me ?--
 I put a scoop of rice in a bowl and ladle some Ettoufee on it and BOOM -- just walk away !- I don't need your input - I already know how good it is !


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Etouffee is that yummy yummy espagnole. I love that stuff. It's almost time for a grocery trip... I haven't bought alcohol in years. Other than iso and everclear for medical purposes. But I'm going to need some cognac and a can of Guinness.... Someone going to have to drink what I don't cook so I don't tho. That's going to be the hard part.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

novitius said:


> Umbra man... You, stinky n Hollowpoint are going to have to iron chef it out.
> How about 3 courses each over the next week?


Do we have to use like, one specific item for all courses? Say bacon, and I'm IN.


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

I don't know Austrailian history very well so I don't know what ANZAC day is - I just assumed it was a day of remembrance of war dead -- Veterans are my people -- 
Many got the same problems as me - --We mighta got the Traumatic Brain Injuries differently - the PTSD kinda comes with that usually -- I learned to treat myself and soon as they won't get busted for holding-- I'm treat them and  I'm teach them how to treat themselves - Medical field had thier chance - Now I'm TAKING my turn !- All I can do is what I can do but I can make a difference !-- So that's what I'm gonna do !-- Call it practicing medicine without a license if U want -- Honey Badger just don't care !


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Ooohhhh bacon it is. Maybe we should say pork belly though? Give y'all some room?


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Keef said:


> I don't know Austrailian history very well so I don't know what ANZAC day is - I just assumed it was a day of remembrance of war dead -- Veterans are my people --
> Many got the same problems as me - --We mighta got the Traumatic Brain Injuries differently - the PTSD kinda comes with that usually -- I learned to treat myself and soon as they won't get busted for holding-- I'm treat them and  I'm teach them how to treat themselves - Medical field had thier chance - Now I'm TAKING my turn !- All I can do is what I can do but I can make a difference !-- So that's what I'm gonna do !-- Call it practicing medicine without a license if U want -- Honey Badger just don't care !


Anzac was in WW1 when the Aussies and NZ attacked the Turks to take German ports at Gallipoli


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

More than 300,000 perished


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 24, 2020)

Late but checked in.  It's still 4:20 in Hawaii.  I started the day with a cluster headache.  I get auras and go mostly blind when i get them.  It's  a re-occuring thing in spring, fall, and summer if I hermit in from the heat.  This time I tried a new med, earl.  It helped, but after getting baked well done last night, i tried going low dose.  That may be why.  I was hoping that Canna would prevent and or stop the headaches.  I will be trying other herbals but tnat is another off topic thing.

I'm better and looking forward to boat noodles again in a few minutes.
Happy weekend, smoke 'em if you got them.  And stay safe.


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Instead of the masked singer we could do the masked chef... And you know I just realized... The one ingredient has to be, just has to be, ganja!


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

Pork belly and or bacon - same thing !

I take a thick cut piece of bacon worm it onto a skewer -- Dip the whole thing into a nice batter and drop it into a deep fryer -- The gravy be waiting on it !-- Meanwhile I take one those bacon skewers that's not dipped in batter and drop it into the fryer -- When it comes out and cools -- I'm dip it into a container of melted fine chocolate -- Your dessert sir ?-- Chocolate covered bacon !--
I remember that history some now -- My grandpa fought in the Great  War - I think he was a Mule Skinner ?- Working pack mules !


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

I like candied bacon. Mignonette cut, slow in the pan. Add to anything, a little Cayenne and cinnamon goes a long way.


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

Dax - U can't just treat it when it flares up U gotta get on a regular dose !-- Smoking don't count - regular oral doses -- That would help a lot I believe -- Once in awhile ain't gonna cut it !- Get up in the morning have some coffee and say hello to Earl !-- Mid afternoon hit it Again-- and again before bed - U have to find your dose - A nice gentle glow most of the time should help !


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

My favorite bacon comes right out a skillet !- Put Ganga in recipes ?- U people are sick ?-- I'm eating the bacon cause the weed gave me the munchies -- I forget those - chocolate almond truffles are infused and eat half a plan -- I'm need a clean up on isle Keef !


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm in. I could smoke pork belly


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Do whatever you'd like with the pork belly! 
Must add ganja


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

OK - Gloman bring the hard liqour !-- I bring the wine --G -- Might want to distill some Black Berry  wine for Stinky ?-- Don't make it too strong or too good -- ( U know how she gets when she drinks?)-- I'm get my fermenters back on line - Probably put together a small still -- Take me and Gloman 2 weeks to put a years age on some bourbon !-- 7 years work fine !- We plan ahead !-- He gots George Washington's liqour recipe --I believe? Some Rye something?- I just mostly do my condensed wine thing - I guess it could be called fruit brandy but It's not distilled - Mostly cause I don't have to distill !-- It has It's place !-- 15 gallons of good wine frozen to remove water ice - Reduce the 15 gallon of maybe 17-18 percent alcohol down to 5 gallons by removing water ice !- It will jack U up !- It got much better when I learned to take the head off !


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

Nov and his put ganga in it ?-- That's what's in the toasted coconut brandy !- See the bud floating in the bottle ? -( U know It's just a prop?)-- Kick comes from the RSO in it !- -
Only the brave should take a shot of Gloman's Dragon Piss !
Make U see **** what ain't really there !


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

Public Service Announcement !-- 
Don't drink Lysol y'all !- It won't kill COVID but it will kill U !- Such a Dumass !-- How many gonna listen to him ?- Maybe we could inject it ?-- Dam Twilight Zone !-- I just don't know about people anymore ?-- Scary world we live in -- Won't find me in line for the Kool- Aid !- Probably sugar free anyway !


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

I got these shiitake logs soaking in water... I wonder if they'll fruit. They're a year old already. I think I'd like to get some portobello going too...I could fit those in veg once they start pinning right? Once the mycelium does it's thing?


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

I hope that doesn't get me in trouble lol...


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd like to learn to grow Big Bellas !- 
Edible mushrooms mean different things to different people !- Got to be careful up in here !


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2020)

novitius said:


> I got these shiitake logs soaking in water... I wonder if they'll fruit. They're a year old already. I think I'd like to get some portobello going too...I could fit those in veg once they start pinning right? Once the mycelium does it's thing?


yes


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm strain specific


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

I don't know Nov !- I woulda been proud if I posted it !- Tell us again how they kicked U out that place for Clorox?--- - U always got your stories and that would be a keeper !


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm getting all Sgt Schultz over here !--Strain specific ?--  I zee nothing !-


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

That's a raccoon paw


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 24, 2020)

That's "Dawn of the Dead"  that's what that is!


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

Quit y'all scarring  me !- Looks like The Monkey Paw to me ?--
 U know about the "cook off"?- Other Keef so funny !- He say who gonna bring da weed ?--


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2020)

Other Keef, lol


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

We all bring some jars?


----------



## Keef (Apr 24, 2020)

Shouldn't be a shortage of weed for sure ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

That's scary.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

Morning toots, I was PTFO at like, 830 and missed all the fun.
Up early for Saturday predawn coffee, my daily Clorox chewable, and then maybe a nap before the dump run.
Nov my mom is into the cayenne-cinnamon thing too, that's how she does acorn squash bowls. I do not like cinnamon in sweets one bit, but give me some Indian,  Greek,  or tropical African food and we got a winner.  Cinnamon n savory is a h3ll of a drug lol. I will sit and eat shito sauce with a spoon. While crying. It's wild stuff. Warm spices, onion paste, ginger, tomato, rosemary, and shrimp powder cooked down over thr course of several hours to a diarrheal-looking but heavenly tasring and blazingly hot sludge. I use lobster paste instead of shrimp because... new england... goes amazingly with rice and a fried egg.
Gonna have to scoot over to our local grocery store which used to be an IGA but is now just a independent standalone with a great butcher shop and THICK bacon for cheap. Mmmmbacon


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

I'd be proud to circle the chuck wagons with the likes of y'all crazy stoners and tell campfire stories while the meat is sizzling... from 6 feet away of course...


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 25, 2020)

I'll bring the beans, stinky.
'Lo all.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

Well well I see the Celsius Contingent are up late! Evening, Jimmy; i see you too QB lol... up REALLY late!
HP what are you also up early on a Saturday by force of habit?

Shift change at MP!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 25, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Now SA has beat me...I must be getting old...Food on everyone's mind...good subject..throw some bacon/sauteed shrimp slices in with the corn maque choux...it becomes a demon you will dream about. I do some sweet heat on my dishes...love hitting flavor melds with heat...sweet and sour from rice or red wine/balsamic vinaigrette .I was at a cow farm the other day...all this rain and warm temps...lets say little mind builders were growing every where...perfect conditions has yielded a bumper crop...I thought of the OFC when I saw them of course. Bacon is actually made from the middling or where the ribs were on pigs...the pork belly is actually fat meat these days...I have de-boned ton of middlings for making zee bacon...rub them down with curing salts..pop them in the brine/24 hour soak...smoke em up for a few hours... heat/time duration was determined by the time of year and air temps.There is actually Summer and Winter recipes for smoked meats....Summer time required more pre-caution against micro-organisms. I am all in on cooking...with all the talent here we could throw down on a mean meal for sure. Enjoy you day amigo's


 SA...40 years of early morning life style is so hard to break...I was taught this as an advantage on the World...it has served me well.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 25, 2020)

Morning JimmyNugs...hows things on your side of the Pond?...My DNA results claim most of my heritage is from the Isles...Britain is the most dominate one in there...so high cuz....most do not realize our Southern accents came from the British...as they settled this region heavily.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

Good habit to have for sure.... combined with the ability to be out of bed, dressed, and out the door in under 10 minutes (or however long the cycle time is on the coffee pot)... for the first few hours of the day everyone you meet is groggier than you are and that's already a leg up over them lol
Feels like a luxury just to be able to get a full 6-8 on the same schedule daily. Back in my commercial fishing days, that's what killed me. My first boat was a Bering sea dragger and it had these twin winches in the bow, each one the size of a smart car, called Gilsons. When they started their unholy,  hull-shaking screaming, you had 15 minutes to get up, chug some awful coffee, and put on your rubber tuxedo before the doors hit the stern. Then 2 hours of sorting and counting floppers and throwing the nonpermitted species back and sending everything else down the chute to the h&g crew. Clean the nets, shove them back out the ramp, file the catch/bycatch log sheet, send it by sat link to NOAA/NMFS, get cleaned up, go eat something, and go back to bed til the screaming started all over again. 
Weird cycle of sleep/work, and in Alaska winter groundfish season it was statistically probable you wouldn't see the weak low sun for days on end. Just the stars overhead, flickering as each was eclipsed in turn by the roiling cloud of storm petrels scavenging for scraps. The flying pigeons of the sea.
The ONLY bonus to being the only b*tch on the boat was not having to hotbunk.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

My English side left with the pilgrims. Some didn't make it- many greats grandpa was captain of the Speedwell, which turned back. He stuck around on the other side of the pond helping from afar for a while before finally emigrating. My Scots side wound up on the wrong side of the English Civil War and fled to Newfoundland to go fishing and spent a few generations floating down the Maritimes before washing up in Gloucester. 
My blood is seawater.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 25, 2020)

I have a touch of Norwegian/Swedish...William the Conqueror bloodline they say...me I only know immediate family lol. But I have a draw to the Sea as well...in the Fall I always get a strong feeling I should be going somewhere...migratory sea going Viking genes maybe....I even feel for a sword on my back sometimes....crazy huh? Then comes the Scotch/Irish farmer thingy...potato famine seemed to have ingrained a desire to over grow food... oh well...I like to eat so it comes in handy.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

Yeah,  there's nothing like the comfort of a fully stocked root cellar.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 25, 2020)

I will pass on the hot racking too...submariners deserve double pay for their environment.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Morning OFC !-- My GGG Grandpa was the 1st of our kind born in America in 1779 -- Julius Ceasar White -- His daddy was at Lexingtom --chunking rocks at the British cause he didn't have a gun yet !-- He got one !-- The family has fought in every war  or conflict since - both sides of the civil war --
The family received a land grant from the Spanish in a Mexican province called Tejas !-- We wasn't royalty - We mostly lifted that bale and toted the load !
-- Ole Hickory said we could take'm by surprise --if we didn't fire our muskets till we looked'm in the eyes !- So we fired our guns and the British kept a coming - We fired once more ....Battle of New Orleans-- Jonny Horton 

Wanna get high ?- I know U do !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 25, 2020)

Good morning yall!
What a day!

Light travels faster than sound. That's why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.      rrr
Staying pretty busy now with caring for my aunt.
Hospice will be coming Tuesday so that will give me some relief.
Those people are a Godsend!
Have a great day everybody!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 25, 2020)

That is very interesting Keef...I think I have a White in my tree...if I remember correctly all the color names are English.



Glad you got a break Gman...I know its hard caring for your aunt...I helped with my Mom after she had a stroke...she all so suffered from Alzheimer's and would think there was 2 of me.


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2020)

Good morning OFC! Cold again, sinuses on full run. That article I posted worries me. That's me age bracket and since Feb when we all got sick here I haven't been feeling the same. Word and thought don't work right, been having trouble communicating. Attributed it to lockdown stresses coupled with bleak futures but, self awareness has had me telling the misses "I feel like I'm going to have a stroke". 
 Good food talk... We ordered Chinese last night. I ate a whole happy family! HP, you was nominated for the cook off, sir, you in the mix! 
 My genes are an American melting pot. Mostly German and English. Spattering of French, Bavarian and Black Foot. My dad's moms side was all native until his parents married. That Grandma was alive until I was about 11. She was awesome. My mom's mom was uptight and very proper German Wisconsin. Very smart women who gifted me with the knowledge of our past. Grandpa's was both gone by the time I was old enough to know em. My ggd on Mom's side was around until he broke triple digits. Full German, did well here to come here just before the war broke out. I'm only second generation, but on all those forms when they ask what your are, I write in American. Until I leave, get thrown out or get dead that's what I'll be!
Gman, good for you sir. Take advantage of the time!


----------



## giggy (Apr 25, 2020)

i came in here in a rage the other day over the way a old friend was treated when he came looking for myself and sweetmansticky, old guy and a couple others. all i saw was red, i'm not as pissed as i was and i understand yall didn't like his name but that is what he has been called for the 8 to 10 years i have known him. something yall didn't know is he is a dem and held a seat in the house of his state. just thought i would let yall know that. 

oh keef i told you along time ago you didn't get that bbsl from me, i do know where to get some that belonged to another old member but it didn't come from him either. i sent you mazar and white widow and maybe night shade but not sure on the last.

ok i'll take my leave again, till the next time i wonder in.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Nov - U worry too much - If da **** gonna kill U ain't much U can do to stop it !-- I can tell U a bit about brains might help your stress ?-- I took a mighty blow to the face -- Shook my brain a little too hard -- Took me awhile to realize it but -- THC  protected my brain from worse damage -- It does that !-- It's a double medicine- --keep U from worrying if U stay mostly high!-  Then there's the medicinal help from eating it -- When there's a brain injury -- THC help stop swelling - Brain in a box nowhere for swelling to go - It swell up more damage be caused !-- So edibles daily - Nice gentle glow most of the time and stroke will pass U by !

Edit-' I do believe that advice qualifies as practicing medicine without a license ?-- 
F U -- Honey Badger don't care !


----------



## Lesso (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey ofc, i i have a really funny story about a broken pencil, even if it is pointless.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Dam lost a post !- No I Didn't!

Edit -- Good deal Lesso !-- It would probably be long and DRAWN OUT anyway !


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2020)

I've taken to many head shots. I didn't tell ya the wife says I'm just punchy. Still, the brain don't feel right. Are you supposed to be able to feel your brain?
I can't ever get the edible dose right. Every day is different.


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Hey ofc, i i have a really funny story about a broken pencil, even if it is pointless.


That's sharp!


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

Good morning OFC. My son bought me a book on smoking meat yesterday, lol. Been binge watching different food related shows on Netflix, lol. So watched The Million Pounds Menu. An English show of start up restaurateurs. There was some Filipino food with deep fried pork belly. Flavor origins is another show I been binging.
Keef, you got the BBSL from Kraven bro.
Giggy, since you brought it up, I'll address it. The DarrellTrump thing was a deliberate attack on this site to use political name as a pawn in an attempt to seize control of this site. It was as a test with military precision and I don't think for 1 minute it is over. It's not going to be the push over you thought


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey Nov -- That why I use caps and Coconut Earl -- I can take more or less caps - or take more or less of the oil !- THC added to food is a crap shoot !- My way U can measure and take more or less next time until U find a good dose !

Umbra - I told U I get confused !-- Kraven another one who does not like me much !-- I'm OK with that !- I be true to myself ! - I like me just fine !-- Unfortunately I know U right !-- It ain't over !


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2020)

I should cook up some more caps. I have a bunch of coconut oil with butter flavoring added, like movie theater popcorn oil.... You say you just drop the bud into the oil and decarb that way, strain off the herb at the end now huh? Easier than stuffing herb into caps?


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Nov I decarb in the jar then pour warm coconut oil over the fresh decarb - a shake or 2 --once in awhile and couple hours U can filter !-- I like the caps because they don't spill and are portable - Same thing either way - I measure the oil with a syringe - Dose with my coffee in the morning then find my pipe !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 25, 2020)

Keef is dead on about those coconut caps...they helped a lot with arthritis ...smoking is the jingle but those caps are the medicine...they have reduced a knot on my wrist by 90% at least..powerful anti-inflammatory...lots of news on how inflammation contributes to Dementia and Alzheimer...I have nothing bad to say about them...I can drop and cap a 100 plus doses in 20 minutes using a pill jib I bought.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Umbra I know if management lets the Red Neck Mafia back in I'm outta here -- I go find us another place !- I can handle the mafia just fine but weak management not so much !- They came to my house after me !-- Threatened me !- I don't play nice with people after **** like that !-- Forgive and forget ?- Ain't happening !


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

When those guys left, they went to Firestax. I already had an account there as I was the 1st 100 to join when it started. I hung out with them and let them show their true selves. I went to Stax the owner and it turned out he was the same bigot, misogynist, hate monger that they were. I left and came back here. I have been on sites with some of them for more than a decade. The thing that amazes me the most, all the misogyny. None of these guys can get hard, they're flaccid old men that would need a bottle of Cialis for 10 second hard on.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 25, 2020)

...sorry I hit the floor on that one!


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Good thing Hopper and his boys couldn't chase me on the beach !-- If I'm running there's a high likely hood that I ain't running from U ! - I'm running to something --I get what I'm after ?-- Then U gonna want all the distance U can get between us !

Edit -- I'm watching to see what happens but I got one foot out the door already - Do not like what I'm hearing !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 25, 2020)

BB on sale today so I grabbed one...took top muscle for the Tasso...removed all hard marbleized fat..rinsed...pat dry with paper towels. I will just smoke rest of BB for snack food...want a hunk?

About a 3 pound cut

2 Tbsp Paprika
1.5 Tbsp Cayenne..adjust to personal taste
2 Tbsp Garlic powder
2Tbsp Swamp Dust
2Tbsp Slap yo mama
3Tbsp ground sea salt

variations..add
1Tsp cinnamon
2Tbsp brown sugar

Seal in container pop in fridge a couple days...the salt will draw moisture from the cut and form in bottom of pan... turn your cut and use this as brine.

When you smoke it...I shoot for 3-4 hours worth at 160-180..no moisture pan...we want a drier product when done.

Freezes well...thin sliced for use in a wide array of dishes.


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

excellent looking. The BatCave hooch and BBQ looking better all the time


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

In case you didn't know, those guys want Keef. They mean him harm in the worst way because of the political name posts that he makes. If you  haven't figured out, I'm protective of Keef. Not that Keef can't take care of himself, he certainly can. But when they swarm you and you need someone to cover your back, that's when you need help.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

HP -- Slap yo Momma and Swamp Dust ?-- Too spicy for me -- pull out some that heat and add some brown sugar ?-- I know the meat is for seasoning but I like a bite on It's own once in awhile -- I usually buy it online from somewhere in Breaux Bridge La. - and some lb bags of mudbug tail meat !
Some andoullie - maybe some alligator meat --some ?- and some ? - U know they sell frozen cajun entrees ?- Is it good ?- The Cajuns ! Of course it's good !-- People should order some authenic cajun food - U would like it !

Umbra - U don't have to make it sound so scary !- I'm fine !-- They don't even know where I be -but - I know how to find most of them !-- The whole thing about not posting enough 411 for people to find U ?-- The 2 family deaths and the obituaries ?--- That's how I found out who Hopper was after the unpleasantness !

Edit --some gave me thier 411 to send them seed !-- I was a special kind of cop - lots of investigation training -- I no longer have rules and regulations about how to use that training -


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 25, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

Saturday! Kids are gone.

  I can clean out the basement without awkward questions and get ready for the next grow.  Clean up, sanitize w/ bleach, pyrethin  and i need to plan some new grow closet space.  I'm building a newer, better one to replace my first try.  My ceiling vent is too low.  The gravity drop for biobuckets is too small to oxygenate by a waterfall, and light clearance squeezes me from the other direction.  I'm toying with the idea of a shed/greenhouse with a stealth section.

I really envy people who live in legal states.  My state has slipped so far backwards.  Judges are now political picks with 1950's reefer-madness thinking in charge.  I'm ready for a change.  It will be years before my partner will move though.


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

Maybe you're right Keef. But we are talking about seriously dangerous people. Normal people go to war and come back mentally damaged by the violence, these guys never have PTSD nightmares about the people they torture and kill


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello OFC

I hate bullies.  Especially those that need the help of a gang to bully someone.  I remember Weedhopper saying he was forming or joining Bikers For political name before I got blocked from MP.  It sounds like it got crazy between Keef and Hopper while I was gone.  Too bad.  We were all friends until the 2016 election.

You guys are making me hungry again.  Time to grab a snack. 

Have an AWESOME day friends!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 25, 2020)

Always some arse trying incite violence to serve their cause.....Keef I like a brown sugar cure...but on Tasso I like to drop a little and taste a lot..not to mention the smell it will release...vacuum pack 5oz per package..$4.99..getting $15.00 per pound for it..cook a pot of beans for the bouquet..small cup sample...they will buy all your Tasso...I promise...gotta make their mouth burn a touch or they will not come back.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm have to try it HP - I never made my own !

What would U have had me do?-- This time It's shut up or we gonna mess U up - What's it gonna be after that ? -- Give me your grow or I'll ??? - No I wasn't going down that path !
I couldn't live with myself if I let someone abuse me like that and say or do nothing!-- I shoulda backed off on the politics after that but I felt that would look too much like doing what they say !-- So I was prepared to get booted for it !-- What MP should do to make it right is tuck me away somewhere NOW  - Where I could get my grow on while the investment banker made plans for  a legal business after Texas roll over in January !- It's getting close - I'm not even set up yet !-- Yeah I think that's what should happen !- Just don't bring no bikers around - They may be innocents and I might not know that !


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

Going to hit 90 today. Pool pump and motor died. New one was $1200. Pool guy showed me why it failed. Decomposed rats head and a spider the size of my fist. Cleaning pool really well.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks for the history lesson, U.  In my other cyber lives, I fight this tooth and nail.

 I have no problem moving to new cyber ground if necessary.  The actors in other pages talk a different talk in their part of the playground.  Grudges are being nursed.  Hurt feelings are being filed for the future.  I am using ignore more than i ever needed to but attacks and their sleeze/insults are not ignored in my file either.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 25, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> BB on sale today so I grabbed one...took top muscle for the Tasso...removed all hard marbleized fat..rinsed...pat dry with paper towels. I will just smoke rest of BB for snack food...want a hunk?
> 
> About a 3 pound cut
> 
> ...


I like the smoked paprika for beef.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm sorry Dax !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 25, 2020)

I think something may give in the Sunbelt ...all these towns...County's and some States operate in the red...a deficit...best I can find out...tax base is hovering around 30% to 40% of normal...the hole gets deeper everyday...recent poles show 80% Americans will not frequent Hotels restaurants movie theaters even if opened...the herd is spooked...they may be a stampede. These municipality's will be writing hot checks very soon... a new tax is looking real good about now. Oh...other States have big gains from  a Cannabis tax...be just like old times...Guvment gets that big raise next year even if oil stays in the basement...they are looking.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

I was told once weed is always better if it comes with a story !- 2,000 pages in part one and we up to close to 1,600 on part 2 !- 
Dude --I would use it before U lose it !


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 25, 2020)

It is not hard to set up another board...most secure sites are host on offshore servers and are not search engine friendly...meaning they do not show in Google search. No disrespect for current owners and staff as we all are guest here ....but on my site I used moderated accounts for 1 month at least...you had to show your intentions and earn respect to have full posting capability's...I know we are supposed to all be adults but other problems do arrive that require greater lengths of security. No one was going to walk in off the web and start kicking dirt in everyone's face...but to each his own on running their forum.


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

While I'm not a quiet introvert, I'm not a troublemaker either. And considering the length of time I've been here, you can go thru every post and see that. If you do the same for weedhopper, another story.


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> Thanks for the history lesson, U.  In my other cyber lives, I fight this tooth and nail.
> 
> I have no problem moving to new cyber ground if necessary.  The actors in other pages talk a different talk in their part of the playground.  Grudges are being nursed.  Hurt feelings are being filed for the future.  I am using ignore more than i ever needed to but attacks and their sleeze/insults are not ignored in my file either.


When we were at Firestax, I went to the site owner and complained about them being racist Nazis. They have been incensed ever since, because the truth really does hurt them.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 25, 2020)

It will really destroy my faith in humanity if any of us turn to violence over something a benign as disliking a current or former president. 
It would also enrage me to find out someone used this board to rip someone off, or threaten to. 
Ive had my disagreements with some of you, but i have never lost respect for you. I hope all this blows over, i would be crushed to find out that someone was harmed over internet words.


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

They go site shopping, try to setup shop and take over. They have been kicked out of several sites and while some have left on their own, the sites were glad they left


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 25, 2020)

Absolutely!...racial...political...religious...social and educational hatred has no place in society...I all ways looked at it as...we cannot choose who we start out as....but we can control who we end up as...tolerance...manners and acceptance are fleeting quality's among humanity these days.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

The irony of intolerance showing up on a pot site of all places is profound.

So I just braved the elbow rubbing ruffians at the grocery store to get the Good Bacon for my roast beef adventure tomorrow, then stopped at the packie and grabbed some cheap brandy for the green peppercorn shallot gravy, a bottle of wmass Polish Farmer flu shots ( mm mm blackberries,  so many antioxidants lol) and a couple dry French reds.

The dump was a zoo. The farmers supply was chaos despite their efforts to herd us ornery goats, lady behind me in line was hacking away like a Brothers Grimm fairy tale woodcutter, and I'm taking a flu shot RIGHT NOW.

Oh man that's some good looking meat prep going on up there...






Bottoms up, farmers!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

Lesso said:


> I like the smoked paprika for beef.


Obsessed with that stuff. I rarely make ANY meat dry rub without it. Also you can use it in a paste of capers, shallots, and butter to dress the body cavity of dark fish destined for foil pouch cooking. Try it in mackerel - the combination offsets the fishiness nicely.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Jet in da house !-- He's better !- Lil bastid !--


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

I gotta do something about some Black Berry Brandy ?- - Black Berry "Flavored"-- That ain't how I roll !-- 5 lbs black berries couple pounds of sugar - Some my jacked up yeast !- - Let'r ferment-- Then I do my magic - What proof is brandy post to be ?-- I don't even have to distill dat !-- How about some Black Berry 101 proof ?- U don't want that !--
I do just like my Blueberry Bounce !-- It probably 35- 40 proof - U can make it stronger it's getting it to taste right be the hard part !-- U Can't get there unless U take the head off !-- I teach U how to do that without distilling one day !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

That's pretty spicy keef! This one comes in at 70. Just right for sipping. Not trying to fall over, ya dig? But I'm sure your recipe would come out with a much purer flavor. Less sweet, too. 
Out here in the Shires blackberries -huge ones- pop up every time a bear sh*ts in the woods. The seed is spread that way. It survives stomach acid and can sit dormant in soil for years til a tree goes down and sunlight warms the soil. It's a true pioneer species.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

Little Jet sleeping it off? What a sweetie. Give him a scritch for me!


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> It is not hard to set up another board...most secure sites are host on offshore servers and are not search engine friendly...meaning they do not show in Google search. No disrespect for current owners and staff as we all are guest here ....but on my site I used moderated accounts for 1 month at least...you had to show your intentions and earn respect to have full posting capability's...I know we are supposed to all be adults but other problems do arrive that require greater lengths of security. No one was going to walk in off the web and start kicking dirt in everyone's face...but to each his own on running their forum.


It would be some much easier for them if they did. Stinky and I were talking about this a little. If the hoard invades and there is no place to hide left, we might try to do something. Do not get me wrong both of us like it here, but if things get sideways it's nice to have an emergency plan


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

U know Stinky I get that "Proof " and " Percent" confused sometimes ? -- It's sipping liqour !- I don't have to brag about how strong it is -- -I tend to down play it - -  I can make it strong as I want - It's a balance I want - Flavor at the best proof !-- From my Blueberry Merlot it is a far reach down to store stuff !- It's not wine anymore !-- It is for sipping at room temp !- More than twice the strength of store wine -- Only enough sweetness to bring out the berry flavor !-- U gotta get pretty high to do this !- and I don't mean drinking it !-- I'm good at getting high !


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

They could make it a private club with a secret hand shake. Decoder ring and all


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 25, 2020)

Now that is a flu shot I might agree too there...looks inviting...I agree...always best to look to the future..a site kind of owes its staff a certain degree of protection...they work for free and are the backbone of the community. I have seen online attacks start over basically jealously or site rivalry...www stands for wild wild west these days.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Big Head Todd say Boom Boom 

420 practice !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

I love you guys n gals. I also love feeling safe and secure.  I'll ride any train til it goes off the rails... guess it's a matter of track maintenance and a strong team manning the switch station. I think we will end up all right. It feels good to know this site is inhabited by kind people with constructive hobbies and generally chill outlooks. Y'all been keeping me sane this month.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

Keef said:


> Big Head Todd say Boom Boom
> 
> 420 practice !


Big head todd can say anything to me and I'll listen. Dude gives mark knopfler a run for his money on all counts. I have a wicked crush on him lol he writes with an incredible sensitivity and shreds with a blue soul.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Girl U should see me rock some Baker's Sweetened Coconut flakes !-- Store lady said what are U gonna do this much coconut ?-- I said make wine and we laughed and laughed !
I put it in my 5 gallon stock pot bout 5-6 lbs of it bring her up to a boil then reduce to a simmer - We want all that coconut goodness into the water -- I usually use a second batch of water on the coconut flakes just to get the last of it --- Then It's cooled some and filtered - goes into a 5 gallon bucket and into the fridge or freezer don't matter - As we all know oil float on top water -- coconut oil get hard when cold - I take the layer of sweet coconut oil out and save it for Earl !-- Now we can make some coconut wine - add the yeast put the lid on and let it bubble away - got a bubbler on top - U can see fermentation increasing and decreasing by the speed of the CO2 bubbles coming out the bubbler --
In the grow room- more CO2 mean more CO2 ! When it get real dry - ( that mean yeast has eaten most of the sugar )-- I put the magic on it !-- Then put it in glass gallon jugs for aging !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

You had me at coconut


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Keef  I am not saying you did anything wrong.  I used to like Hopper's sense of humor.  But then the 2016 election came along and he put me on the defensive with his rhetoric.  People were starting to get crazy about politics.  I got locked out of this site for 2 years and came back to see those people gone and this site still going strong.  I don't know what happened while I was gone but it must have gotten really ugly.  I was glad to come back as those other sites pretty much sucked.  This forum will be here for a long time.  The Admins and most of the people here are awesome.


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

Keef, I got a few recipes for brines I'm going to try


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

B1 I totally agree. I liked the guy. Been on the boards a long time. Some folks come and go and others are still out here


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

I had well over 15,000 posts and mod status at my old home, cannabis.com. It was once similar to what this place is now, with positivity and knowledge and a minimum of trolls, who usually didn't find the place amenable to their style anyway. It tanked when it was sold to a corporate domain hoarder. I found some of my canncom posts uploaded BY THE SITE OWNER without my permission or knowledge to another one of his holdings called sex.com (!!!!) and as you can guess, I flipped my lid. They reduced moderation as existing mods left in disgust, and in one case, passed away from the disease she was using cannabis to ease... RIP Weedhound... they didn't replace anyone and eventually it was overrun with spam and animosity and traffic dropped to nothing but bots trying to sell each other male enhancement pills lol. It's gone now. Nothing left but memories and a cautionary fable.


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

I got my ccw permit because of weedhopper. That's how seriously I take this


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes I did something wrong Burnin1 -- I refused to  be  cowtowed by a bully !-- Just shut up !-- I coulda done that just to get along but I chose not -- I probably deserved to be kicked out several times - Wonder what happened to U ?- I Can't see U crossing the line ?--I probably did  --I wasn't trying to buck management and thier rules  !--I just wanted to make dam sure the thugs  knew I wasn't going to be subjugated !-- Let them be somekind of shadow management ?-- No !--That wasn't gonna happen or else I get kicked out 1st !-- Not gonna be someone's servant !


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2020)

Y'all gonna set off my PTSD


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

I got medicine for that !


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2020)

I kinda caught HP's post about then getting their own servers... Seems they even got someone smart enough to manage to make that happen.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

U probably did the right thing Umbra -- He's a very dangerous man with a history to prove it !- His management style is what U would see in someone leading an outlaw motorcycle gang !-- I imagine that ?


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't know why I was locked out a few years ago.  I eventually got back on somehow back then and told Rose I was having problems with my password working..  I then tried to post a news story, got a warning msg then I was disconnected from this site.  Rose sent me a new password, but by that time I was gone and did not see her msg giving me a new password until I got back on a few years later.

I didn't think I said anything wrong to get booted in 2016.  Maybe it was a news story I shared that p*ssed someone off or a technical glitch.  I was starting to get irritated by the irrational talking points of some members.  I did disagree politely I thought...


----------



## Lesso (Apr 25, 2020)

umbra said:


> It would be some much easier for them if they did. Stinky and I were talking about this a little. If the hoard invades and there is no place to hide left, we might try to do something. Do not get me wrong both of us like it here, but if things get sideways it's nice to have an emergency plan


If you do, send me an invite


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 25, 2020)

What’s up ofc...


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

Lesso said:


> If you do, send me an invite


Now you know why we are cautious about new members. Takes a minute to get to know folks


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm sorry U guys had to be exposed to this ugliness !-- 
Let's build a better world ? - I woulda perfered if it had all just gone away - I was not out to pick a fight but I was not gonna be bullied !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

Hang on... I smell... i smell... bacon!!!!



I'm making a thing.  So far this thing smells delicious.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Bacon might be poison - U might better take a taste and see ?-- I would !-- A Bacon Thang ?--- Sounds good ! - Don't put no dam kimchi in it !-- and no I don't want some kimchi on the side !--


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 25, 2020)

You can get a free server use on Discord.com.  It even includes free voice chat.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Y'all don't be breaking and running just yet !-- U don't get up and walk away from the poker table in the middle of a hand !-- Wait and see how it plays out !-- Remember the triads ?--  Know how to contact 2 other people - Then we can round the herd up if things go bad !-


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 25, 2020)

I have a server there for my MMO Guild.  It can look like this site except with forums for voice chat as well.   Free of charge.

I however am not going anywhere for the time being.  You will find some trolls on any forum.  The Admins here have done a  decent job minimizing their impact on the forums as far as I can see.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 25, 2020)

Good evening OFC. Beginning t think that I joined this site at the wrong time.


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2020)

Discord is pretty cool. It's some flashy tech. Works with your mobiles and computers. I'm not sure I'd want them in control of this kind of data? We all seem to think we on an island as it is? Who knows what eyes are reading. I been having router troubles for some hours off n on. My internet seems to be locationally challenged by a great margin...


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

Ok, something better than food


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

U know as a ripper I coulda done a better job - Missed the good **** !-- Since I got ripped I thought I would show U the devastating results !


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm not sure what is what but there are 4 plants in that box - pretty sure 1st one is my AK Thang -( AK-x-bbsl)- x- ( BB- x BPU )
2 of Umbra's Sunset Sherbert -x- BOG
1 Sundae Driver -x- BOG

That's best I can tell U !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 25, 2020)

View from the remote cam...they are almost to the lights so I hope the stretch is over...couple more days till I’m home to check...shoulda mounted the camera higher...


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

I needs one !-- All I got is a game cam with a Dumass Crackhead looking at it !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 25, 2020)

This one’s in the back yard, I had to put some chicken wire up to keep the cats out till they’re a bit bigger and until I get home...hope they survive...they were too young to be transplant but I didn’t want to bring them along so they are...


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Is there a pot farmer around ain't got some PVC something in the grow ?- We build some **** in a minute !- Good job RE !-


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Dax -- U gonna be fine !-- This is just a bump in the road !- U a pot farmer now !-- U grow money trees - People will take your trees if they think they can !-- That's just the way it is !
The other thing ?- I wouldn't worry yourself - It's the last gasp of a dying movement !-- It's me they want !-


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

I think I might have a target on my back as well


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Maybe but U on the west coast !- Hopper right up the road from me !-- I can be had !- If U knew where I was but --How many U willing to lose to accomplish that ?-- The Army taught me well !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

Keef seriously consider Maine... It's like Vermont only cheaper. If you pinpoint the recipe for blueberry hooch you won't even need to run your lights for anything but your own medicine.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Too cold


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

Weedhopper isn't going to come out here. It'll be a prospect from another club who wants a patch


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

This life is not new to me Stinky !-- U really think this is the 1st time I pissed someone off !--  I would like to be a gentleman but instead life made me into a hard man !-- 
Run ?-- Nah !-- I'm not doing that !


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Military training tells me that if I know where an opponent is and he doesn't know where I am  and I've done the proper recon -- I have 1st strike capability !-- If they miss again shame on them !- Then I go on the attack ! - I have a hellbox and know how to use it !


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 25, 2020)

or gangs


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Hooch implies 2nd rate liqour - I am offended !---


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

I drive like a granny! Put about a hundred miles on this driveshaft yoke AFTER the deadeye split! I heard it go. Meh. More clonks, maybe time to take it in.




But anyone with NY or CT plates heading north is automatically a lunatic! I'd race them on my rice rocket but I can't catch them on a 250cc single cylinder 4 stroke! Audis are not slow running on that expensive Connecticut hi-test!
Edit: anyone coming to new England this is a PSA: never buy gas in Connecticut.  That's all.


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2020)

Go to Maine and end up dealing with warlocks and pagans? Maybe some pixies if ur lucky.
Maine is supposed to be really nice and easy going. Cold tho.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

novitius said:


> Go to Maine and end up dealing with warlocks and pagans? Maybe some pixies if ur lucky.
> Maine is supposed to be really nice and easy going. Cold tho.


Pretty much nailed it. But the only real a holes are the Bostonians with summer estates who think they run the town. 
Lots of tweekers but there's virtually no public transportation so if they cant get to you on foot or 3wheeler you're good. 
And being unfriendly new england, no one talks to each other anyway. No news is good news. Folks are good if they trust you. They'll share their baked beans and try to bring you to their church. But in a helpful way. They don't ask about your sins.
Source: had a grow house north of Bangor for a while, til the landladys tweaker relative blew up my spot and sold my canoe for drug money. Oh well. Should have just bought a camp of my own. They're cheap. Too far from anywhere to be practical as anything but a full time residence.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 25, 2020)

LOL


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 25, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> But anyone with NY or CT plates heading north is automatically a lunatic! I'd race them on my rice rocket but I can't catch them on a 250cc single cylinder 4 stroke! Audis are not slow running on that expensive Connecticut hi-test!
> Edit: anyone coming to new England this is a PSA: never buy gas in Connecticut. That's all.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

They are REALLY into baked beans.  It's cultish.


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2020)

You could have moose burgers


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Mooses will stomp U to death just to have something to do !- - I can't fight a moose - Bruno beat me dahell up and he littler than a moose !


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2020)

Kim is a vegetable. Little sister take over nao.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

novitius said:


> You could have moose burgers


Have had moose burgers. More than once. Signed my lease over deer heart cheesesteaks. Landlady has a first nations hunting license.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

novitius said:


> Kim is a vegetable. Little sister take over nao.


Kim chi is a fermented vegetable; )


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

Moose spend their gangly lives slogging around in cedar swamp muck, eating skunk cabbages. It's no wonder they're surly. 
I would be too.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

U forgot to say kimchi also stinks to high heaven and I never could get drunk enough to get it past my lips !-  Ah !- The smell of Korea !


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

I remember there being a recipe to bury your weed and let in ferment or something. Back in the 70's I think


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

I heard momma tell papa -I heard momma tell papa -- Look at that boy boogie woogie ?-- It's in him and it's gonna come out !


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2020)

autogrower is still here under 4 or 5 other aliases


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2020)

Elegantly Wasted !-- not talking about the INXS song -- I'm just observing my current condition!-- Other Keef way high too !- U got a problem Cuz !- U smoke too dam much weed !
Look at U ?-------- Nice ain't it ?


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 26, 2020)

I did some fine trimming and jarring of Raspberry cough.  There was a light brown dust in the bottom of the dry bag.  Some got spilled in my pipe.  I made it through one old school toke.  Then patterns, cartoonies and body rushes, oh my!
All is good now, safely landed back on earth.  First time pot has ha that kind of effect on me.

Keef, no worries. I don't worry about 88s nor Russians.  My security is tight, and getting tighter.  I have had attempts before, but I use VPN and a two stage router to have a 2 x 40 char pair of strings to hack my first acct.  My other cyber pastime is to expose Russian propaganda on social media getting them removed.  I've been threatened and blocked attacks before.


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2020)

You'll have to get a hash shaker Dax !-- Love me some hash !- Dry Ice !
Cream -- Sunshine of your  Love -
Got loaded and lost in the music !- I could probably walk?

Edit - Good night !- Layla !


----------



## thegloman (Apr 26, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Doing the late shift bed sitting with my aunt.
Trying to keep her from wandering around and falling again.   Dementia is rough.

Ill tell ya, all this talk about bad guys and having targets on your backs puzzles me.   I guess I just don't understand.  I've never worried about that crud I guess cuz I could always handle any situation and I've never met a mouth online that could back up their threats.   That's just me though.  I'm sure there must be some validity to it for this kind of reaction.
Anyway.......I hope we settle down and get back to loving and helping each other.  This is my secret fortress of solitude and I'd really hate for it to go away.
Peace love and hippie beads yall!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 26, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Fine morning here..clear with a touch of ground fog.Yep rumors flying that Kim Jong Un is vegetative or dead...seems he had a blockage and they lost the stint and could not re-open the blocked artery in time...condolences to the Surgeon and his family. Gman...we will have a place to hang...just times have changed in this old World...as always we continue to look out for the safety and well being of members and staff. What we have grows more valuable daily and steps must be in place to address these changes...some of us enjoy a higher degree of security...others have more concern due to location. SA that U joint pic still amazes me...you sure got the goody out of it...I have installed lots of them...I have developed a method for putting those caps on and not loosing a needle bearing.I wish my Ram had alemites on on its universals....Perfect wake n bake morning(aren't they all)...Peace Ya'll


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 26, 2020)

Gday OFC , on Tuesday I threw a sativa clone in the compost ,bin decided it was to much work for to little weight , then last night after having a smoke of it I changed my mind so I went dug through the compost found it ,hung it upside down ,hosed it of with the garden hose gave it a shake and put it back in grow room , today it was standing up looking healthy as like it had been there all along , the  name  weed must of come from Sativa you cant kill it


----------



## Lesso (Apr 26, 2020)

Morning all. Off to 12 rounds of sparring and off to work. Wish me luck! Here's to no concussive events today!


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2020)

Morning OFC --
 Good Night Crocket !- Dig a plant out a compost pile ?- Sounds like some of the things I do !
Having coffee hanging out with my dogs getting a morning groove working !-- My buddy Jet is healing rapidly -- Doc say don't let him jump around !- He started feeling better yesterday and told me F the doctor I do what I want !- Lil' Bastid !-- I tell my plans for today when I figure it out !
Right now ?- Just me - The pipe and some slow grooves !

Dave Matthews Band 
Cortez the Killer 
Grave Digger


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 26, 2020)

Gloman
Internet ** is one thing, but I'm poking and undoing foreign military operations.  At some point, defensive retaliation is done.  Getting an ip address and sending sustained trojan lures until one gets clicked is the usual way to cyber attack.  For independents like me, a low level attack to destroy chips and garbage up my hard drive can make my computer an expensive brick.  I had it happen once when a tax software flipped a cmos chip.  It was their security switch if someone was pirating their tax program.  This is basic hacking.  I know almost zilch about hacking, but do know how to protect my privacy.

A story about my past.  I was a fresh graduate of computer science, and playing with writing a new OS.  I was operating three operating systems on the same computer and that particular register was used by my OS selection.  The end result was that their cmos hack made it such that I could not even get back in to reflash my computer cmos, making a very expensive paperweight.  I learned my lesson over that one. My first and only Trojan horse.

VPNs are a first defense. VPNs scramble paths such that trails cannot be followed back to original sources.  Since MJ is on shakey legal ground, it always seemed prudent, even if it slows my connection a little.

My hot button cause. I hunt Russian propaganda.  Russian social media propaganda is spread to willing paid tools such as certain conspiracy flakes.  Then the true believers spread their gospel to fellow conspiracy tools. Russian language has odd particular tells in grammer.  Study even a little Russian and their signatures are evident.  I used to use Hamilton68 to find the daily lies being put out, then search the social media for those topics.  Then investigating those accounts pushing the daily lie, uncovers a pattern that proves true intent.  Tie that up in a bow and give it to mods.  Any decent mod bans that account at that point.

  They have become more sophisticated now, and the simple stuff is less used, but still, a lot of effort is put in to seed an account and grow it through social media for a few years to have age of media creds, building through jokes, and cute puppy pictures and the like.  When the account is aged, it gets weaponized to spew fake news.

I watched for a couple years as RT sends out the Russian propaganda, then it runs to social media, and by the weekend, the Republicans were swearing its true on the Sunday morning political news circuit.  It is the same MO used in Ukraine. Paid for by Russians, Mannafort was and still is a major player.  On one level, we should be Americans and stick together against a foreign adversary, but humans have human failings.  I was conceived on and my real name is also a famous American patriotic themed name.  I grew up poor but very patriotic.  I still am patriotic.  I see red when Russia is maipulating my country.

MJ is a topic that is polarizing and has an audience that distrusts the government, custom  made for spewing the garbage.  I'm surprised, but i shouldn't be now that I look at it.  Pot creds can make people into Canna Legends and multi thousands in cash flow monthly.  Of course there will be those who will cheat and steal to get a fast path. Or to farm tools to work their cause to undermine our country.  Foreign actors are why the "cant we just get along" crowd is being used.  For some, getting along is failing, chaos is the goal.  Getting along is only achieved by giving in.

It is the slippery slope of how the despots of history have gained power.ed

oK soapbox rant over.  Carry on.


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2020)

Dam trouble makers !-- 1st smart phone I had - it  had a frustration demon it in !-- Kilt hisass !- Double tap !- Don't shoot in the house -- it make your ears bleed !-- Won't be frustrating anybody else now will ya ?
U guys hear about about my woes and worries but U know it ain't all bad ?-- There's been some nice stuff going on lately - I'm just not prepared to talk about it yet !


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2020)

He came dancing across the water with his Galleons and guns ... --
- I think Neil do it better but DMB always good for a slow groove !

Hello Cowgirl in the sand - is this place at your command 

Leave me alone -- I'm busy !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

Dax that was an incredible read. 
Also, thank you for your efforts towards foreign propaganda removal... you're like a volunteer unarmed virtual border patrol or something. Huge amount of invisible labor there .


----------



## novitius (Apr 26, 2020)

Morning OFC! April showers....


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2020)

Russians don't always think things thru !-- I mean they build a million tanks and put them on the border -- Europe was terrified all they could think about was all those unstoppable  tanks coming across the border-- We show up with a low slow flying jet-(A-10) Nick named the Warthog - it ain't pretty  - built around a Vulcan chain gun and it eat tanks for breakfast - It can be shot to pieces and still kill the best U got !-- Your move ?


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 26, 2020)

Americans dont always think things through either.  Allowing dark money in elections is huge.  Foreign interests can pay for a PAC, run ads for both sides making each look evil beyond redemption to the other side.  Stir the pot and wait for opportunities.

Sauds, China, EU, Russia, NKorea, South America cartels? Let them all play with our politics.  WCGW?  We are living that timeline.  Laundered money through the NRA elected one of my state Senators, (both actually.)

Foreign players dont care about sides, they play both sides.  This isnt just a red/blue issue.  They have tied America into a knot. 

Without a single tank lost.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> Foreign interests can pay for a PAC, run ads for both sides making each look evil beyond redemption to the other side.  Stir the pot and wait for opportunities.
> .


Chaos is a ladder


----------



## thegloman (Apr 26, 2020)

My doctor told me that jogging could add years to my life.

I think he was right. I feel ten years older already.


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2020)

Yep Dax--  and now we living with the results -- Covid be the great equalizer - No unscathed winner walk away from this fight -- What we do got is seed !- Not pot seed !- New life rises from the husk of old life !-- We a husk now !- What that new life gonna look like ?-- Can we do better ?
An ending ain't nothing more than a new beginning !

Take my Shaman hat off and commune with the smoky spirits now ?


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2020)

Black Velvet --if U please

Might be a bit high for this early ?
It's Other Keef's fault !


----------



## novitius (Apr 26, 2020)

I know all the running I did when I was younger has slowed me down now.
Sing it with me... Neeeeck, back, knees and toes!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll sing along!!! Kneeeeeeeees! Crunch crunch!


----------



## Keef (Apr 26, 2020)

Eat some dam weed like I told U it might be better but Noooooo !-- Go ahead and suffer don't hurt me a bit !

Hold me closer Tiny Dancer !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

Firing up the redneck sous vide


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 26, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> View attachment 261113


I'm cleaning up coffee now


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2020)

Called the FBI cyber crimes division. I have a phone appointment tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Wow Dax.  Thank you for all you do for our Country.   Everyone should read your post.  I remember during the 2016 election someone posted in our news forum that one unnamed presidential candidate was going to legalize cannabis.  He read that garbage on Facebook or something like that I am sure.

Crocket, that clone you saved must be very hardy.

That looks great SA!






Have an amazing day you awesome people!


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2020)

Dax, I'm glad you're on our side. You understand how the reality show works. We are under attack at this site. It started with a single post and then the rest of actors came in on cue. It's not new. They have a script


----------



## novitius (Apr 26, 2020)

umbra said:


> Called the FBI cyber crimes division. I have a phone appointment tomorrow afternoon.


I call stinky for cellmate!


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2020)

weedhopper/autogrower must have forgotten … there are people on this site that know his name, phone number, and address from when Rose helped his mother with meds when she was dying


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 26, 2020)

Garden shots...most of the cups and pots are waiting for dry ground or going in after the potato crop comes up soon


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Looking good HP!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks B1...I am afraid we are going to run out of bacon before the tomatoes turns red


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Thanks B1...I am afraid we are going to run out of bacon before the tomatoes turns red


I've been hoarding it for precisely that reason ... let me know if you have a BLT emergency...


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2020)

Took the dogs for a long walk. Beautiful day. Low 90's. Ran into a neighbor walking their dog. She mentioned to me how pensive I appeared. I thought, I carry this with me everywhere don't I?
The OFC never started out to be a political group or posting. But I guess in some ways, it is. I didn't start the group.  And while there are conservative leaning growers on the site, it took a dangerous violent convicted felon to start a thread on your part. Why? 
Why do so many people want in the OFC? It's a tight group for sure. Certainly not everyone's cup of tea. That's why there is more than 1 type of tea. None one from the OFC threatens people for their political beliefs, but the dangerous violent convicted felons don't operate on the same level and they do threaten other members about their political views. The politics here are being used as a pawn, otherwise all this staged junk and the multiple aliases wouldn't exist. But they do. Why?


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2020)

When I first posted in the OFC, they thought I was a cop


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 26, 2020)

I wonder what might happen by calling the gov. about an MJ grow site??  I might want to do some editing and erasing before i go.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 26, 2020)

Bought an inexpensive food vacuum sealer recently ...planning on putting some veggie's up...maybe I should grab a couple packs of bacon...seal it and freeze. SA is hoarding it already, so I better get inline. Our fresh meat counter this morning was almost bare...not sure if it means anything but the store is going down more all the time.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

It's an embarrassment of riches


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 26, 2020)

Dang it...how did you know I failed at basket weaving in the 3rd grade...now I will never get that bacon frozen...it will spoil while I try to weave it!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

It's really easy. Tutorial coming soon. Right after I water the plants and stuff my face.


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2020)

Decided to start new breeding project. I've talked about it. Seemed like some excitement from some members here. The pine bud project.
Jaws' 79 Xmas Bud Ibl and pine tar kush.
The pine tar kush is a landrace indica that Tom Hill and the Hill Temple Collective did a preservation breeding of. Hoping for good things.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

Umbra you have no idea how happy I am for the log truck o' pines. 
This is exciting beyond words. There's no happier scent memory for me than opening a pillowcase sized vac bag of Mohawk Pine Buds.... I don't even need to SMOKE pine bud for the instant relaxation to kick in. It's a nose/brain thing for me. Better than adivan lolol nip panicky feelings in the bud.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 26, 2020)

umbra said:


> Decided to start new breeding project. I've talked about it. Seemed like some excitement from some members here. The pine bud project.
> Jaws' 79 Xmas Bud Ibl and pine tar kush.
> The pine tar kush is a landrace indica that Tom Hill and the Temple Hill Collective did a preservation breeding of. Hoping for good things.View attachment 261130


In time for christmas? Let me know if i can grow some out for you


----------



## Lesso (Apr 26, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> It's an embarrassment of riches
> View attachment 261128


Will this be baked? A baked bacon basket?
Dont overcook it! You would get a burnt baked bacon basket.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Will this be baked? A baked bacon basket?
> Dont overcook it! You would get a burnt baked bacon basket.






I trust my instincts; )
Edit: never trust anything that is even distantly related to a souffle. Ever. Neverever. They do sh*t that you can't predict. Looking at you, Leek Yorkie trying to escape.


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow. Straight up wow.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

But what's it got in its pocketssssss?





Ohhh medium rare roast!
Don't mind the pink gravy I used too much wine, tastes good, looks unholy, sorry Michelin I'll wait til next year for my stars :... (
Probably should have stuck with a thin cognac sauce just for visual appeal


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2020)

Back to the pine project, yum girl... the 79 Xmas bud was purported to be the Pine bud from the 70's and 80's. I've been asked about various aspect of breeding and sometimes I just don't know the answer. One of those questions has been about the parents and whether you get the same plants by reversing their sex roles. So would 79 Xmas x PTK be the same as PTK x 79 Xmas. I don't honestly know. I would think theoretically they should be the same. But I will circumvent that. There is the possibility that the 79 Xmas, should be kept pure. We will circumvent that as well. 1 male and 1 female PTK and 1 male and 1 female 79 Xmas bud. Possibilities would be
79 Xmas F2
79 Xmas x PTK
PTK F2
PTK x 79 Xmas.
In California everybody wants a keeper from a single pack of seeds, but they don't want anyone else to have it. This should provide with both diversity and preservation all at the same time.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

Arguably,  diversity and preservation are one and the same with accurate recordkeeping.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

The northeast regional pine buds go way back. It's an outdoor strain that the Mohawks have been growing on both sides of the border (upstate ny/northern vt/southern Quebec) for decades. It is strong pine, citrus umdertones, and fast finisher that holds well in long-term storage. 
I look forward to seeing the subtleties of your modern take on a classic.


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2020)

You know the name already don't you? lol Boughs of Pine of course


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

Guess it's better than a Pine Box 6 feet under.
Pining for the Fijords?


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2020)

Keef had said something about there being a pattern to the breedings and though it was appropriate.
Box of Chocolate
Bunch of Grapes
Boughs of Pine


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

I think we had a whole assortment of names for piney plants including log truck o Pines headed to Canada ehhh


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2020)

We did. Just a homage to obscure pattern recognition


----------



## novitius (Apr 26, 2020)

Well that was hard to do. 
Thanks a lot biker dude.


----------



## novitius (Apr 26, 2020)

Everybody should watch SNL from last night tho. Good shit


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 27, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...last week of the month yielding to May on Friday(just looked on calendar after lost day last week). Hopefully the new month will bring some good news...we all deserve a little I feel, so many are coping with a lot of stress these days. Boughs of Pine is catchy...couple more popped into mind... loblolly lollipop....pine knot. I plan on dropping next run when I get off today...gonna hit the mailman up..."The Postman Always Rings Twice" they say...but that was a horrid movie. Going to smoke that Tasso today as well...got the fridge smelling like a spice rack. Someone ran over a Copperhead out by my mailbox yesterday...this morning only a greasy spot left...the night critters had a easy meal...free grocery's do not last long...some coon, possum or skunk was like heck yeah ! Wishing everyone a pain and stress free day...Peace ya'll


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 27, 2020)

Good morning and how are the OFC members today ? Hope all are healthy.


----------



## novitius (Apr 27, 2020)

Morning OFC.


----------



## umbra (Apr 27, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## thegloman (Apr 27, 2020)

Good morning yall!


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 27, 2020)

Good morning all.  I'm heading to school to pick up the schoolwork for the kids. I did my store run for the week.  It's supposed to get warm, low 70's today.  Finally!

Stay safe and well.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 27, 2020)

Me too on the store run for food and the drug store.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I remember about 10 to 15 years ago a popular strain in the Big Valley called Pine Cone.  It smelled  and tasted really piney.   I wonder what happened to that strain...
Black Domina was a strong strain with a lot of Pine taste if I recall correctly.  I don't see that strain around anymore either.  A lot of hybrids have been crossed with Black Domina like Black Jack.  I guess it is still around in a way.

Have a  awesome day Senior gardeners.


----------



## umbra (Apr 27, 2020)

The seed bank that I got the pine tar kush from has the black domina. It is a collective of breeders who work on different breedings and they have some gems for sure. I just ordered some Santa Marta Columbian Gold from them. A future breeding project, lol.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 27, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> I remember about 10 to 15 years ago a popular strain in the Big Valley called Pine Cone.  It smelled  and tasted really piney.   I wonder what happened to that strain...
> Black Domina was a strong strain with a lot of Pine taste if I recall correctly.  I don't see that strain around anymore either.  A lot of hybrids have been crossed with Black Domina like Black Jack.  I guess it is still around in a way.
> ...


I have 2 Black Dominas growing now and before my last grow of sour diesel I harvested 6 Blacks


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 27, 2020)

The ones I’m growing now aren’t doing too well. I think I overfed them so they’re getting nothing but water for awhile


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 27, 2020)

That does not look like nute burn to me. Maybe over watered?  Root problems look like that.  Some of those leaves look like they are drooping down.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 27, 2020)

I LOVE Sour D!!   If I had more patience I would start growing that one again.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 27, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> That does not look like nute burn to me. Maybe over watered?  Root problems look like that.  Some of those leaves look like they are drooping down.


I'm just going to let them dry out real good. The reason I was thinking overfed was the dark green leaves. I use Fox farm and when I fed them last, I went full strength with the grow big and then mistakenly grabbed the Cha-Ching which has a good bit of nitrogen in it also. I don't like the way they look 6 weeks into flower. the buds should be stacked more in my opinion


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 27, 2020)

Afternoon All...kinda quite today on-board...good sign maybe....I have been busy as can be...got all sorts of things done. Big Thank You for Umbra!...received a gift that cannot be found any other place on Earth. Dropped my next run today 2 x P Punch x Magnum Pie x L Bridge....2 x R Darkness x BOG....2 x B Mamba x Apricot Head <<<House of Umbra... 2 x PK....2 x Purple Terps....2 x Trip Choc X Tina...I'm excited! Time to fire it up if you can.


----------



## umbra (Apr 27, 2020)

watching Cisco Pike, lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 27, 2020)

Rainy cold day, not feeling so hot, nothing medically worrisome just a recurring monthly thing, called in sick and went back to bed til noon. All I got done today was dragging out my ancient stereo stack system from the junk corner  (am I the only one who has one of these heaps or is it normal? Please say it's normal I feel hoardy), setting it up with a Bluetooth input to the receiver, and then discovering I've lost all my speaker wire n can't test it. Boo.
Kinda the way things are going as a whole lol. 
Recent batch of sprouties are doing fine, current crop is fine, I'm behind on cloning due to too many veggies in the way, thats all the news from here. Hope yall are in good spirits and good health.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 27, 2020)

Question: 
Why are there no Knock Knock Jokes about Democracy ?

Answer: 
Because Freedom Rings (Doesn't Knock)


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 27, 2020)

Opportunity used to knock but they outsourced it and now it just flings padded envelopes at your porch like frisbees and drives away.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 27, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> All I got done today was dragging out my ancient stereo stack system from the junk corner  (am I the only one who has one of these heaps or is it normal? Please say it's normal I feel hoardy), setting it up with a Bluetooth input to the receiver, and then discovering I've lost all my speaker wire n can't test it. Boo.
> Kinda the way things are going as a whole lol.



I wish I still had mine, Last I knew my youngest daughter had it.


----------



## novitius (Apr 27, 2020)

I picked up some captains cake in a vape. It's meh. Not much for the body or mind but I'm not a jerk for the time being.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 27, 2020)

Old stereo?

Alexa runs mine. 

Whats the weather?  What's the daily news?,  How do i spell *******?  Do you know any knock knock jokes about *****?

You will love it.  A perfect use for the old stereo.

Alexa, play some chill music.....  Inhale, hold for five.. Exhale...and that music


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 27, 2020)

It's a component stack I started acquiring 20 years ago with an old but excellent onkyo receiver and technics direct drive record player I scored at a rich folks tag sale for $40. Added a CD changer and dual tape deck (fancy!!!) later, dad gave me some speakers, and now that it can all be integrated to run off Bluetooth as well, it's a game changer. I don't own a tv and have zero interest in one but better music delivery is important .


----------



## umbra (Apr 27, 2020)

I built a dynaco amp kit and preamp. One of best sounding amps


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 27, 2020)

I was (and am) a fan of Mcintosh .  Tubes for me all the way.  I had a pioneer pll-1000 turntable and a pair of Teac tape decks with Klipsch speakers.  I am an idiot.  Those speakers would have been better off in a concert hall.


----------



## novitius (Apr 27, 2020)

Music is one of my favorite things!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 28, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Fine day here...57* but some rain moving in over night . Current run is looking great, will try for more pics today..I am slow like an old IBM 386 Mhz...yeah I go back that far....floppy drives and separate partitions outside of DOS for apps to run..commands prompts...syntax.....those were the days....ssshhhh I may be getting old. Tasso ham turned out OK...7 packs..I used a tiny piece last night in wilted spinach...Shazam!...perfect seasoning...bit of heat and delivered lots of smoke taste as well. It is great in gumbo...jambalaya...beans...any kind of greens or anything you may want a touch of smoke and seasoning in.This was smoked for about 4 hours at 180* to 200*...charcoal to start and Hill Hickory finished it out ...that is the tree that fell in the road last year...been seasoned for a year all most. Off for a walk...Peace ya'll


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 28, 2020)

Good morning, off what did I miss?? 
Hope all is well in all your neck(s) of the woods.
Be safe.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 28, 2020)

Good morning.

I am slow to wake today.  The weather should be good.  I'm getting spring fever. I've put off planting kitchen herbs for outside.  I better do that today.  I might have to slip in another few for seed strain supply purposes.

Stay safe and keep healthy.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Good Morning!  Feeding the dogs and cats then off to work


----------



## thegloman (Apr 28, 2020)

Good morning yall!
Boy I was Beat Down yesterday.
Hadn't had near enuff medicine lately cuz of the relatives staying here.  I broke out the Frank's Gift last night and made a small batch of coconut oil extract.  5ml is perfect!  I'm still hurting a bit but Nothing like I was.  F.G. has been a Godsend for me.
Thanks again Rose!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 28, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Hope all are healthy and stay that way during this pandemic that has changed the way we all live and recreate.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 28, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Good morning OFC. Hope all are healthy and stay that way during this pandemic that has changed the way we all live and recreate.



I'm sure I'm an oddball, but this stinking virus hasn't had much if any impact on my everyday life.
Nothing I've needed has been in short supply and I Rarely get around people except for church.   We still have church online for now so in my case there hasn't been any reason for panic.
20yrs down the road people will see a Whole different picture when looking back on this.   The Truth WILL be revealed.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 28, 2020)

I would love to have the gift of hindsight for this pandemic.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I still have my old stereo system down in the shop.  100 watts per channel. woohoo!  The speakers are about 4 feet tall.  I added a CD player when those came out.  The CD player is the only component I still use.  It is a big clunky thing. lol

Another sunny day here in the sticks.

Have a great day guys!


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2020)

Morning OFC. TBH, this hasn't changed much of my life either as I'm not much of a people person. What I do notice, everywhere, is people being argumentative. People just arguing. Confinement and stress are known to cause that. Ever spent time in a cell? It's irritating.... Maybe it's worse for some knowing they're just locked down in the house. I've been going through it myself and had to check myself time and time again In public and on the net.
 Regardless, I'm happy to have this little Oasis of gnarly old growers, hippies, stoners, soldiers and bikers. Words are just words. Egos should not be so fragile of those who have lived such exciting lives and survived struggles unimaginable to most. I suppose there is a cycle to everything and we experience it on its terms as it spins though. Who knows when it will land on you and rear that ugly head of war and lust. 
 Alright. Enough from the stoned wizard. I think I popped the wrong caps this morning.


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

Go back to the island of misfits you are not welcome here


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't understand posting that members of the island of misfits should stay away from the OFC and then you let them post here. They have threatened Keef's life. I have witnessed it first hand. They have a tread of their own and yet it is still not enough. The OFC does not want them here. They were not invited and all they do is cause dissention


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

The ignore can not take away every horrible thing that they have done. GO AWAY


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2020)

I did see the IoM under order of demo to stay away from the OFC.


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2020)

Ahhhh Jack herrer


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 28, 2020)

Old time landrace favorite of mine is Dr. Grinspoon.


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

Nobody cares what you like or not.


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

You will never be invited to join the OFC. You will never be a part of this and the Mods can't make it happen. It is the OFC that decides who stays here and who doesn't. You will never be accepted here regardless of what you post or how many times you do it



*Edited By Weedhopper; Wrong again Mother fker. The Mods have thrown your ass off the OFC thread*.   

*RIP Yooper,,we took care of punk ass Umbras and his mouth*.


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

Because you are not welcome here. Not now, not ever


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 28, 2020)

Wow, nice welcome, thank you.


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## AladinSane (Apr 28, 2020)

Umbra, You say Keef's life was threatened. All the reading I have did about the OFC I find no place where Keef's  life was threatened by anyone. Why isn't Keef saying anything about this ? I joined this forum a short time ago and have had friendly interaction with Keef. I have posted on this thread every day, without a problem, until you decided to make it a problem. Where's Keef at ?  You keep thinking that i'm someone else. I remember a few years back on another forum that we all belonged to, you were bragging about shooting a young man in the knee. Is that how you handle things, with a gun and gunfire ?


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 28, 2020)

Keef said all he needed to say...ever heard of private message?...IF he shot anyone in the knee...they should be thankful it was not higher. To answer your statement about my signing Peace and my avatar brandish's a long-slide 1911...Peace is my first choice in all endeavors in life...but it is not my only choice.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 28, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> I still have my old stereo system down in the shop.  100 watts per channel. woohoo!  The speakers are about 4 feet tall.  I added a CD player when those came out.  The CD player is the only component I still use.  It is a big clunky thing. lol
> 
> ...


I just found a 30 year old sony cd player in my shed. I asked one of my kids if they wanted dad's old cd player, they literally asked me "whats cds? "
I said "c deez nuts!".....make me feel old, little sumbitch.


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Umbra, You say Keef's life was threatened. All the reading I have did about the OFC I find no place where Keef's  life was threatened by anyone. Why isn't Keef saying anything about this ? I joined this forum a short time ago and have had friendly interaction with Keef. I have posted on this thread every day, without a problem, until you decided to make it a problem. Where's Keef at ?  You keep thinking that i'm someone else. I remember a few years back on another forum that we all belonged to, you were bragging about shooting a young man in the knee. Is that how you handle things, with a gun and gunfire ?


Your threats weren't on this site and you know it. And if you read the post I made about that person's knee, someone asked if I was the one who shot him in the knee and I said NO I wasn't the one who did it. And it was for robbing me at gun point. Yours threats were to member here  over a political belief. And you are still not welcome at the OFC. There are other threads and other sites. But you will never be welcome here or a member of the OFC. You don't have any say in it. Only the OFC does


*Wrong Again Moron. Nobody threatened anybody. You Boy Keef is a fking liar.*


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

Your deceit, bad acting, and  site drama will precluded from ever being a part of the OFC


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 28, 2020)

Tell em it's a stereo that has a $tarbux latte holder on it.

My answer made ME feel old.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 28, 2020)

After a couple hours of untangling cords and stripping fresh speaker wire and making room to set up this dusty behemoth with a Bluetooth tapped into the phono in port, I got it running.
Sort of. I have 2 identical 30-ish year old onkyo receivers. One of them has a fault in it somewhere,  that makes the output to at least one of the speaker ports crackle and go in and out if I twiddle the volume knob. And it gets that hot electronics smell... yikes. Some speaker outputs  (i think there are 6 sets total) are unaffected. I pulled the bad one entirely for now just so I can listen to mah toonz. But several years ago,  when I had given up on this stack to revisit at a later date, i found another of the same model at goodwill for ten bucks... Guess which one I accidentally put in storage for parts? Hint: not the parts unit. 
So I have music. From one normal speaker plus a little shelf midget. It sounds murky. Something is wrong. I have too few hecks to give right now to drive across town and rummage around the storage unit for the assumed-working one and start over. Pribably going to send the bad one to my dad who restores antique radios for an exam, instead of hurling it into the swamp which is my first instinct. I give up. Think it's gonna be an early night anyway.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 28, 2020)

https://www.fixya.com/support/t192185-onkyo_tx_28_receiver_output_problem
Welp there it is. Definitely a Dad Project.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 28, 2020)

You know what blows about being old?  Having two perfect days and not being able to work.   Even worse is knowing the guys you hired don't show up either.  COPD blows


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't know who you think I am, but I am not Weedhopper, nor am I Autogrower.  I joined this forum in good faith that I had found a place of respite from the younger generation who seem to thrive on drama. I did not think that I would be attacked and accused of being someone else. Then trashed when I defended myself. I had interaction with Keef and thought I had made a friend and was wondering about him as he is usually in the OFC. Why are you so paranoid ?


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2020)

Dam, SA & Nick you two are having it rough. I have a pair of tiny, maybe 15w cpu monitors. They are an old LG model that crackle a bit too occasionally but still have good sound. Then I have a great pair of Sony headphones, wh-1000xhm3. Those things rock and bump. They hold a charge for a long time too. They're strong in the noise cancelling department but they also have the ability to amplify everything around too. Neat stuff... I could use better sounds here but the little PC speaker/"monitors" do well enough. Just not enough bass for me.


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

I never said you were weedhopper or autogrower. But clearly you are posting over at the island of misfits and don't have any reason to be over here. More that that, just because you aren't he doesn't give you a pass. If 5 guys go into a store and 1 robs the clerk and kills him, they are all guilty of armed robbery and murder.
GO AWAY


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 28, 2020)

SA:  Assuming its not tubes,  I get good results troubleshooting by firing things up and spot spraying the hot spots with CO2.  The freeze spray cools the semiconductors so they work again for a minute.  Then i decide whether to solder and replace, or just chuck it out.  It depends on the size of soldering.  The microscopic solderings are out of my skill set.

I've saved important files from hard drives with that trick, such as photos that are irreplaceable.  Just keeping a drive going long enough to get a good copy, then finally backing up the new drive.  Yeah, we all did that...  Or did before the cloud.

With a pair, spare parts are just sitting there.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 28, 2020)

Your implications were clear enough. What did I ever do to you ?


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 28, 2020)

Is it against forum rules to post on more than one thread ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

Angie posted that members of the island of misfits are not to post in the OFC. You are a member of the island of misfits and have a place of your own to post. YOU ARE NOT OFC and NEVER will be.


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

You already know how you should have approached the whole thing. None of the site shenanigans. None of bogus IDs. Honest, sincere. We want someplace to hang our head. BUT NO you gotta start all kinds of junk here. When you guys left, it was the best thing that ever happened to this site and the OFC. And we don't want you here EVER


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 28, 2020)

Dax that's pretty clever. The symptoms are identical to what that guy wrote out in the link in which case at least I have two units and therefore parts at hand. But although I can solder, I'm not great at it and especially not in tight quarters so I'm definitely getting Pa to help! He pioneered a robotic contact application and subsequent soldering application on a really weird substrate for an industry too specific to mention. This is kinda is "thing" ; )
Edit: lights are on! Quick drink for the plants (and possibly one for the gardener) then it's definitely bed time. I'm pooped!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 28, 2020)

You are the only one who has something against me. What did I do to you ?


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

I am NOT the only one. I just got the biggest mouth . And you are still not welcome. GO AWAY


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> You are the only one who has something against me. What did I do to you ?


You hang out with a violent convicted felon who threatened me


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 28, 2020)

When the chipsets that needed the specialized robotics came out, my fix-it days mostly became a DOS basic programming horse buggy repair skill.

LED repair and builds are a possibility that i had not thought of until now.I

  Bye. I gotta research


----------



## Lesso (Apr 28, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> SA:  Assuming its not tubes,  I get good results troubleshooting by firing things up and spot spraying the hot spots with CO2.  The freeze spray cools the semiconductors so they work again for a minute.  Then i decide whether to solder and replace, or just chuck it out.  It depends on the size of soldering.  The microscopic solderings are out of my skill set.
> 
> I've saved important files from hard drives with that trick, such as photos that are irreplaceable.  Just keeping a drive going long enough to get a good copy, then finally backing up the new drive.  Yeah, we all did that...  Or did before the cloud.
> 
> With a pair, spare parts are just sitting there.


What do you do to mitigate side fumbling? My malphoid clutch is pre-fabulated ammulite, fwiw.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 28, 2020)

Lesso said:


> What do you do to mitigate side fumbling? My malphoid clutch is pre-fabulated ammulite, fwiw.


Heyhey, this is a growing site not a retroencabulator repair forum!!! 
Bahahaha...


----------



## Lesso (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh yeah...i forgot lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 28, 2020)

Also, you might try an onobtanium-based solder which has better resistance to metal fatigue


----------



## Lesso (Apr 28, 2020)

Now if only the raw material weren't so un-obtainable!


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> When the chipsets that needed the specialized robotics came out, my fix-it days mostly became a DOS basic programming horse buggy repair skill.
> 
> LED repair and builds are a possibility that i had not thought of until now.I
> 
> Bye. I gotta research


Freshman Engineering student computer science class, FORTRAN on HP 3000 magnetic drive with batch processing. CNC mill paper tape.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 28, 2020)

umbra said:


> Freshman Engineering student computer science class, FORTRAN on HP 3000 magnetic drive with batch processing. CNC mill paper tape.


I cant tell... Are you doing retro encabulator too?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 28, 2020)

Wasn't the cuckoo's egg written in the time of fortran?


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

LOL, yes I'm old. GE's actually OEC's C ARM's the 9400, 9600, and 9800 series run DOS for the repair functions long after it was defunct and considered outdated


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2020)

I think it was Oregon trail


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 28, 2020)

I thought everyone died of dysentery who played that? Like getting burninated by trogdor... it was practically inevitable. Was that game even winnable?


----------



## Lesso (Apr 28, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Wasn't the cuckoo's egg written in the time of fortran?


That sounds like a D and D quest.... The Cuckoos Egg from the Time of Fortran
Fortran was a powerful wizard, fast and calculating. Until he was battered down by an even faster computing wizard....but not before he made his most dangerous creation.....the Cuckoos Egg!


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2020)

I miss DND nights of old.... It must be near baldurs gate I tell you


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

When I was engineering student, I had a Commodore 64 computer. I thought I was on that when I did a robotic arm chess in 1970 something.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 28, 2020)

Ya make it too hard.  Look for the scorched smelly electronic part.  Spray it with liquid CO2.  If it works, replace the burnt stuff.

 They run on smoke, ya know.  When the smoke leaks out, they quit working.  The last step of a repair is to exhale smoke on it to refill it.

Cutting edge 386 clone is when i started classes.  I even built it to save money.  I went to school as an adult.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 28, 2020)

Wait now this is a Lucas Systems and Other Generally Disagreeable Aspects Of Antique British Automobiles forum too?!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 28, 2020)

umbra said:


> I am NOT the only one. I just got the biggest mouth . And you are still not welcome. GO AWAY



You are right about one thing, you do have the biggest mouth. You attacked me for no valid reason that I can see. Only because I post in a thread you don't like. I have did nothing to you.


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

shunned


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

GO AWAY You will never be OFC


----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2020)

Aladdin man, just give it up dude. I don't know you but it's clear they don't want you around. No one even responds to you dude. Why are you harassing these people? What have they done to you? Are you lonely? Do you have regrets? Do you wish to make atonement's for your wrong doings and transgressions? What is it that keeps you posting here?


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

never be ofc, never be OFC, never BE OFC, NEVER BE OFC

*Edited by Weedhopper........Wrong again Asshat. You will never be OKC.    *


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 28, 2020)

MJP has a lot of threads.  Why are some people being bull headed about forcing their way to the single one that is off limits.  I'm tired of listening to the **.  Chill.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 28, 2020)

my homebrew stereo...pair of 2A3 power tubes, I forget the pre amp tubes and the rectifier...it’s down right now because I foolishly broke and shorted the volume control while moving it and though I’ve replaced the volume pot, something else has opened or shorted and I’ve not had time or space to get round to yet and I’ve replaced it with a very small and Bluetooth ready amp that sounds to my old mostly deaf ears, just fine...of course the pioneer is just an old pioneer...
excuse my lack of grammer, I’m high...
Sunset Sherbet


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 28, 2020)

Put 27mhz through that thing and hook it up to a 108" whip.  I have the same tubes in a kicker.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 28, 2020)

Er, maybe that's my guitar amp.  I dunno, I'm high.


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

When I was in college, I worked at HeNe laser company in NJ. The company picnic was at the GM's house. As we were leaving, I see Tektronix O scope in the trash. Take it home. Gave it to my FIL. You couldn't disable the sweep no matter what you did. This was 2 months after he retired. He found the problem. Took almost 2 weeks. IC in a socket, 1 of the pins get folded under. He used it for his 20 Mhz rig to look at the signal tuning and his antenna rotation


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 28, 2020)

what up everybody I'll come on here once in awhile enjoy reading all your comments I'm just an old hippie with COPD that likes the company of old weed growers like myself I don't post much but I enjoy reading your growing techniques and everything else do y'all talk about that being said the last couple days I looked back and there's a lot of drama on here out of nowhere dude if they don't want you here just go away ***


----------



## Mary Jane (Apr 28, 2020)

The Honey Badger is alive and well! He's just been busy!


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2020)

never be ofc, lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 29, 2020)

Still quite early...


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2020)

It's a crystalline forest on there


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2020)

Ahhhh Jack herrer.... I'm still awake!
Time for banana kush


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 29, 2020)

And now i get it......

Morning folks, penny just dropped i.e. I.O.M   

Hmmmm
Messy business.
Pissing down here today gonna get soaked for some pottasium n molasses today


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 29, 2020)

novitius said:


> Ahhhh Jack herrer.... I'm still awake!
> Time for banana kush


Whats theJack H lke Nov'?? 
Have an auto jack about 4 weeks in but never had the strain before (from an autoflower mix).


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> Whats theJack H lke Nov'??
> Have an auto jack about 4 weeks in but never had the strain before (from an autoflower mix).


This is a pen from the dispensary. It's pretty good. At first it's racy. Then I just feel calm and with good disposition. At least in my opinion, for me. Ha. Handles the body ok too but it's a concentrate so pretty high THC. But it's definitely sativa. I'm wired. It's 330 am here.


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2020)

I guess with all that computer talk everybody decided to turn it off and then back on again later.... Huh? Huh?


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 29, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...We have thunder showers here...they are about passed now..I am going to guess at an inch of rain total...maybe more. Harvested the potatoes yesterday...fair crop is about it...off on production and quality...too much rain. Nice flash back on the tube technology...gone from a shaking robot arm playing chess to surpassing a human hand in surgery...we had a field trip to the School Board office ...about 1972 or 73 maybe....they had just installed magnetic tape main frame...punch card data entry...they were so proud. I kept a Zenith Allegro for a while...does that count? lol...that old piece had good tone...I tend to jump on the newer things...I have a nice Logitech speaker system on the desk top...I figure this can finish my hearing off soon enough. Lightning is about to move on ...better hit the walk...Peace ya'll


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 29, 2020)

Gday OFC , geeze been a bit of argy bargy going on in here , read this today made me think my time hasn't been to bad

"For a small amount of perspective at this moment, imagine you were born in 1900. On your 14th birthday, World War I starts, and ends on your 18th birthday. 22 million people perish in that war. Later in the year, a Spanish Flu epidemic hits the planet and runs until your 20th birthday. 50 million people die from it in those two years. Yes, 50 million. On your 29th birthday, the Great Depression begins. Unemployment hits 25%, the World GDP drops 27%. That runs until you are 33. The country nearly collapses along with the world economy. When you turn 39, World War II starts. You aren’t even over the hill yet. And don’t try to catch your breath. On your 41st birthday, the United States is fully pulled into WWII. Between your 39th and 45th birthday, 75 million people perish in the war. At 50, the Korean War starts. 5 million perish. At 55 the Vietnam War begins and doesn’t end for 20 years. 4 million people perish in that conflict. On your 62nd birthday you have the Cuban Missile Crisis, a tipping point in the Cold War. Life on our planet, as we know it, should have ended. Great leaders prevented that from happening. When you turn 75, the Vietnam War finally ends. Think of everyone on the planet born in 1900. How do you survive all of that? When you were a kid in 1985 and didn’t think your 85 year old grandparent understood how hard school was. And how mean that kid in your class was. Yet they survived through everything listed above. Perspective is an amazing art. Refined as time goes on, and enlightening like you wouldn’t believe. Let’s try and keep things in perspective. Let’s be smart, help each other out, and we will get through all of this."


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 29, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Still quite early...
> View attachment 261254


that's just beeeeautiful


----------



## Lesso (Apr 29, 2020)

My school got rid of their punch cards around 1992 lol.  i  they traded for apple 2gs which at the time was already outdated. I remember there being a room with boxes and boxes of punch cards. When i had detention they made us clean out the room and throw the cards in a giant dumpster. The dumpster caught fire later on when a teacher threw in a cigarette butt lol. There was flames 20 feet high and the sheetmetal melted into the parking lot permanently. I took my kids by my old school 25 years later and the charr marks are still on the pavement.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 29, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

  Buds are forming on trees, sinuses are swollen a little.  Early spring is moving closer.  Temp was in the 40s, single digits to Celsius.  Im ready for it.

Stay safe and healthy


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 29, 2020)

I remember those teachers having to punch those cards every grade period...some would cuss when they screwed one up...and all them...you better be on good behavior that week.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 29, 2020)

Good morning to all my peeps.wake n bake boys and girls.then hop in the garden.


----------



## umbra (Apr 29, 2020)

Mary Jane said:


> The Honey Badger is alive and well! He's just been busy!


Weedhopper regardless of the personality disorder of the week. We will always know who you are and you will never be a member of the OFC. The OFC is a family and it is something you will never be a part of. Not now, not ever. You will never be liked by anyone here at the OFC. You will never be an equal or have anyone's respect. Regardless of the games you play, I am here. I will be here. And you will never be a part of the OFC. Not now, not ever.


*Edited By Weedhopper.......That wasn't me Dumbass. You thought you knew everything and you didnt know shit. What an *******. *


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Good Morning All! Wet day down south!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 29, 2020)

Good morning peeps hope everyone is fine today wake and bake still trying to get signed up for unemployment South Carolina sucks


----------



## umbra (Apr 29, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Good Morning All! Wet day down south!


You know your not welcome here. Go away. You will never be OFC


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2020)

Morning OFC


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 29, 2020)

umbra said:


> You know your not welcome here. Go away. You will never be OFC


You know I've never said anything bad or mean spirited to anyone in this group. The one time I voiced an opinion about keeping politics off the page, you said something and I've abided by that. If I'm banned because I bounce between the two(not making comments about the other) so be it. I find it petty and childish. S.A., Hamster,Novitus,  Rubrown, Hemp Goddess, Y'all have all given me valuable advice on the other forums regarding growing issues and I appreciate it. I hope that can continue


----------



## umbra (Apr 29, 2020)

Do it at the misfits. You will never be OFC.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 29, 2020)

umbra said:


> Do it at the misfits. You will never be OFC.


Umbra, I don't really care about you or what you say. The only reason I signed up with MP was for growing advice. You have never been any help anyway.  I would like to think the other would look beyond this Bull*** and offer advice on other forums(not misfits). Because that's what this is all about. Goodbye and hope you have a great day


----------



## umbra (Apr 29, 2020)

Then why play all the games? You are not welcome here. You never will be. The games only show how right I am about you and your friends


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 29, 2020)

umbra said:


> Then why play all the games? You are not welcome here. You never will be. The games only show how right I am about you and your friends


You know I wanted to walk away from this but you won’t let it. What games am I playing? I’m not talking about anyone else. What games do you think I’m playing?


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 29, 2020)

I hope we can all get along somehow.  

Peace


----------



## umbra (Apr 29, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> You know I wanted to walk away from this but you won’t let it. What games am I playing? I’m not talking about anyone else. What games do you think I’m playing?


You are not OFC and never will be. GO AWAY


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 29, 2020)

St1. Your words say you are behaving and want to walk away, but your actions make your words a lie.  Why do you continue to ignore the mod rules?

You have your island and the entire rest of MJP.  But still you have to break basic rules of getting along.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 29, 2020)

Don't take offense my fellow ofcers but I'll be back when it calms down.   Geesh, it's been long enough


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 29, 2020)

Sorry St N.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 29, 2020)

I hope Keef is OK.  
I think it would be good for me to take a break as well.
I will see you guys later.


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2020)

Hollowpoint is it full moon time or what?


----------



## Lesso (Apr 29, 2020)

Did something happen to keef?


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 29, 2020)

I've been wondering how he is getting on too.  Hopefully he is working on relocating the BatCave.


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm pretty sure someone be letting us know if Keef was unwell.  He stays in touch with a few. It's not uncommon for keef to take a break.


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2020)

So the Oxford vaccine is looking good in monkeys. I thought they were doing human testing but apparently not. Monkeys are a good start though!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Apr 29, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Welcome to MP and the OFC cannagrammy, looks like your doin it right!!! Watcha got growing there?



That was a Laughing Buddha, and thank you guys, I'm hoping to learn a thing or 2 from ya'll!

Sorry, got real sick with Covid and disappeared for awhile, how is everyone? 

New babies...

That hydro girl got harvested and produced a decent little amount.   I can't wait to start training in hydro to increase the yield. 

Looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on!  1867 more messages!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 29, 2020)

Not till May 7th on Full Moon Nov...been a quite morning here...got a few task done...too wet in yard to do much...so I been thinking...I get dangerous at this point lol.


----------



## umbra (Apr 29, 2020)

Keef is well but has no interest in being bullied or intimidated by weedhopper and his crew. He is not coming back.


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2020)

That's a ******* shame. Please tell keef I will miss his company and I will always consider him a friend.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 29, 2020)

Good News.  Woke up this morning to read that the sumgun that ratted me out last year was arrested by the popo last night.  $50k bail for him and another 50k for his wife.  Got two of his kids too but just for misdemeanor possession.  I hope they never again see the light of day.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 29, 2020)

novitius said:


> So the Oxford vaccine is looking good in monkeys. I thought they were doing human testing but apparently not. Monkeys are a good start though!



There is a Brit group testing a vaccine on 12 human volunteers.  There are also vaccines being manufactured as we write.  Bill Gates is funding 12 simultaneous vaccines for manufacture.  When one is finally approved, there won't be lag in ramping up manufacture, straight to shipping.

Gates is not doing it for profit. 

Hope is still alive and fighting the good fight.


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2020)

The Gates' held a conference in November, I think, concerning just this situation. Covid, not insurgents.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 29, 2020)

Now if he would only bring XP Pro back... Guess we can't have everything...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 30, 2020)

Today is my wife’s birthday and she wanted to go fishing of all things...it was Wednesday so we did our mow deliveries and ordered some Chinese takeout and went fishing...our idea of fishing is very laidback...we were going to a local lake but they have it blocked off and closed due to this virus...don’t quite seem right to me but what ever...we went to another small lake as were not really concerned with catching fish and we didn’t...but we sat in the sun, shared a joint and a couple beers and read books...all the while with a line in the water, “fishing”...and eating Chinese takeout...


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 30, 2020)

Hmmm. 
See you around fella, hope you make your way back. 
Have blast down in your mud hole.
X


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 30, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Happy B-day to 2RE wife...sounds like ya'll had a fine day out there. Nice cool morning...with a warm up for the weekend...Sunday will knock on 90*. Looking at replacing brakes on Ram today...rear is still OEM at 189,000 miles...certainly no complaints with that. Off for a walk...Peace ya'll


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 30, 2020)

Good morning ofc.

I was up early and doing my check on plants.  The bad news is that a saw some scale starting.  I sprayed it with neem oil on the bottom and top.  I need to make a good pre-treatment schedule and a find a dunk mix.  I tried to get a source of special LEDs yesterday but am too early in the market schedule to get the new kind that I was looking for. My mission on building new LEDs is squelched for now.

SA reminded me how much I dislike Win10. I'll be changing an OS to some Linux disto on one.  A virtual computer on the net could be useful.  

Stay safe and wash often.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 30, 2020)

I missed your post 2RE, sounds like a good day fishing.  Happy birthday to your wife.


----------



## novitius (Apr 30, 2020)

Good morning OFC
Today's hiking day. Veg tent is all moving out doors in light of recent events with cyber crimes being notified. Flower tents been shut down... Nothing to see here don't know what ur talking about...


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey @hollowpoint  meant to get back to you...

Were the relatives on this one?




Mine where too drunk to get on the boat and stayed.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 30, 2020)

Jimmy I have on 3 sides of family dating back to early 1700's...probably not on the Mayflower though. That was some brave people to take on the Pond in just a canoe with a sail.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 30, 2020)

Jimmy I had some on the mayflower and at least one on her sister ship Speedwell (Robert Cushman, who , after a brief visit to Plymouth aboard a later ship, returned and ended up staying in England as an agent).


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 30, 2020)

Mine came here around 1750 I believe...from Bromley England, now you probably can’t tell it from London but it’s just a bit to the south East...I’d love to go check it out but I’m not much of a world traveler...mayhaps one of these days...I have a hand written log of the journey though and that’s kinda interesting...two brothers took the ship and worked their way landing in Nova Scotia and finally settling around St Louis Mo...they bought a farm in Festus Mo and that’s where my dad was born in 1912, after several generations...my dad did not want to be a farmer and left during the depression with the CCC where he learned surveying and map making...he worked till retirement for the dept on interior on various water projects as a surveyor/manager...he didn’t much like farming but he was a hell of a gardener...


----------



## umbra (Apr 30, 2020)

My Germain relatives came over with William Penn in 1683. Irish relatives came over during the potato famine. The Welsh relatives weren't actually Welsh, they were German also and changed their name to sound more English.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 30, 2020)

Moms side came from Germany some time, not sure when but before 1900...Grand dad on that side was a hog farmer so raised hogs and grew hog feed...corn etc...settled in Southern Illinois...he made some fine sausage too...


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 30, 2020)

Mom's side were Germans who came over in the late 1800s and settled in Indiana to work the coal mines. They got into labor troubles, headed east, into Detroit, and Eugene Debs was a dear friend of my great grandfather, after whom grandpa was named.

May I present umbra's BPUX Sex&candy cut, in an appropriately grunge pre-haircut. Huge, smelly buds that I had to mangle pretty bad so I could get at the inner leaves to remove them to prevent issues during drying. This one would be a prime candidate for screen drying, which ive never liked, just to break it down for air flow.


----------



## novitius (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm beat. Good day though. I be home eventually... Rained just enough. Nice and safe this year for sure. No pics until the chop.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 30, 2020)

So. Much. Rain. 
Nov I'm glad you got your plants out.


----------



## novitius (Apr 30, 2020)

That's some nice work you have up there Stinky. That's from under the SF light? I was about to buy new lights. Bought a guitar instead  /shrug 
 I had more vegging than I had room for anyway. Whole lot of Cherry OG, handful of White strawberries, a big old mozzarella... Sunshine daydreams- two separate pheno on that. Another handful of Bourbon...I had a bunch of everything except my juveniles. The alien sour apples, soft serve bananas, train wreck, WS x LSD.... I can't even remember everything went out there lol. 
 Alright time for pizza.


----------



## umbra (Apr 30, 2020)

What guitar did you buy? I didn't know you played


----------



## novitius (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't play but I am determined to learn. I bought an Epiphone SG and a pretty expensive shoulder strap. I didn't really check the price on the leather lol. I'm just waiting on a cable to arrive to commingle with my PC. Do you play Umbra?


----------



## hollowpoint (May 1, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....Holy buds...that is some nice work SA...2 gold star work at least!...On strains that have mold issues I just snip nugs off main branch to let air on them...not as sexy as a big cola...but no mold. I do not get mold issues since swapping to the LED's...I think HPS created a large enough temp swing to form moisture in the dense colas...PK had to be watched closely. Off to walk and then work on brakes....Peace ya'll


----------



## Daxtell (May 1, 2020)

Good Morning OFC.

A few days of spring is forecast.  The grandson had a tick on him last night.  We will be getting out the pyrethrin clothes treatment today.

I have a single Blue dream that is in soil and growing like crazy.  I'm going with soil for that plant.  If it keeps working out, I will try soil tea next.

Stay healthy, wash often.


----------



## novitius (May 1, 2020)

Good morning OFC!


----------



## St_Nick (May 1, 2020)

Good morning everyone,  cold here and dreary but my contractors are working so that's a good sign.


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2020)

Good morning and happy May day!. Spring is here at my humble abode. Beautiful may day.  I put my lousy looking plants outdoors and I feel better about them.  They had thrip and looked like hell. Kinda like me. I am trying to adjust to aging not gracefully. Bamb. Gray  hair, who knew? i didn't , i guess i should have.  So it is a good thing Bud likes me anyway, as I look like a "before" picture.  it isn't pretty folks. Bud married his barber so he is lucky..OK, enough of real world problems.  Anyone want to afternoon bake?


----------



## stinkyattic (May 1, 2020)

Beat ya to it Miz Rose! Got sent home when I hit my 40 under new austerity measures at the plant. So I'm getting blaaaaaaazed!
Glad you are beating the thrips even if it's with hungry outdoor predators. Those things are so annoying!


----------



## St_Nick (May 1, 2020)

Hey Rose.  Top of the day to yah.  I spent my day fixing my buddies tractor so I can use it to spread driveway gravel next week.  Got the ridge pole up on the garage and the rafters are going up as we speak.  Covid 19 isn't stopping me,,,,,,yet.  Lets smoke one for TGIF.


----------



## St_Nick (May 1, 2020)

Progress!  You would not believe how bad I been wanting this thing done.


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2020)

Hey Nick, that is nice. how big or how many cars or what in there?  Cool, you could trade for the tractor. I have the tiniest yard ever and I would love one of those little tractors. I learned to drive on an old John Deere. It had a flywheel to start that beast. I couldn't move that thing at all.  Dad was the only one who could start it. Sitting here, I can smell that black rubber? steering wheel.  Is that what it was made of?  
Hey Stinky, I try really hard to only grow organic because I make medicine. I use Dr Zymes for thrip, but if it gets ahead of you your doomed. What do you use? i know it isn't organic, I can take it.


----------



## St_Nick (May 1, 2020)

Hey Rose.  It can comfortably fit two full sized trucks in it but its just going to be a workshop.  I make things out of steel and occasionally fix things for other people.  When its done it will have a 10x10 lean to on the back for all my tools and the 3 Harleys I have.  I would a built bigger if I would have had the real estate.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 1, 2020)

I used to have a 24’x36’ barn that I had my guitar shop in...now I have a 8’x14’ shed/shop...no vehicles in there and I only do wood at this point...it’s workable for what I want to do in there but I’m thinking of building a small storage shed at my sons for the overflow...I got no extra space whatsoever...and he’s got 5 acres and is only 10 minutes away...cheers ofc’ers...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

Hows it goin peeps? How old ya gotta be to be considered an "old fart" anyway? I sure do feel it at 50. Well, next month I hit 50 close enuff for me. Don't look like there's any owls here but me?


----------



## hollowpoint (May 2, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Wishing everyone a splendid day!


----------



## Lesso (May 2, 2020)

Happy saturday people!


----------



## novitius (May 2, 2020)

Good morning OFC!


----------



## stinkyattic (May 2, 2020)

Morning toots! Nick that is awesome, nice big space to keep errrrything!!!

Rose if it's in a space with larger plants or with not a lot of them, the paper plate trick plus dichlorvos emitters (hot shot no pest) works wonders. Another good option is an azamax treatment applied as a soil drench, which is concentrated neem extract and I don't want to steer you wrong but I think it's ok for organic use. Since they pupate in the soil AND the plant will uptake the actives (it goes systemic) its a good approach.
I alternate between avid and Azamax preventatively in veg and hang a no pest strip in flower just to keep bugs out... that being said I'm growing in the attic far away from human living spaces where you shouldn't use dichlorvos at all. My exposure is intermittent and low.
I'm a lot more aggressive with pest treatment on vegging plants and especially the Male Room.


----------



## Daxtell (May 2, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Hows it goin peeps? How old ya gotta be to be considered an "old fart" anyway? I sure do feel it at 50. Well, next month I hit 50 close enuff for me. Don't look like there's any owls here but me?


Old Fart is a state of mind.

Good morning OFC.  Gonna be a good good day.

Stay well.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 2, 2020)

How much noise do your knees make in the morning lol


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> Old Fart is a state of mind.



Depends on what part of the mind we're talkin bout, there's part of it that still feels 17!



stinkyattic said:


> How much noise do your knees make in the morning lol



The knees on the other hand. Definitely old farts!


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2020)

Good morning all. Thanks, SA, good to know for an emergency. Nice cool morning here today. Sun is out. Our daughter is still sick! She is working 5 hours a day in a mask, but still sounds like she has pneumonia. She is on inhalers. sheesh. i am sick of her being sick.  My pot plants are outside looking bad, even bud says, they look bad... 
Sure enjoy our new puppy during this outbreak.  Lets smoke um peeps.


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2020)

Welcome MG, glad you are here. old is a state of mind and a state of oh heck that hurts.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Welcome MG, glad you are here. old is a state of mind and a state of oh heck that hurts.


Thank you.
Oh poo, sounds like I might be old after all.  lol


----------



## stinkyattic (May 2, 2020)

when the sleep gets in your eyes
I'll be on Kensington line...

The Great Vintage Stereo Stack Battle of 2020 is not over; we have just reached a truce.

Edit: I put the whole mess on a wheely because of how much I've been twiddling with freaking wires...


----------



## Daxtell (May 2, 2020)

I spent the day treating clothes with tick/mosquito killer.  Then moved out a 200+ lb smoker.  My back and arms will hurt tomorrow.

  Finally, it's kick back time.  Moscow Mule marinated and White Widow baked.  Good, Good Day!

Sleep tight OF's.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

Wow, is it always this slow around here?


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2020)

Good morning. Its a new day. Its time to wake an bake.


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2020)

Sti key, your set up looks nice. Are you cooking today?


----------



## stinkyattic (May 3, 2020)

Yeah just made some eggs in a nest for brunch


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2020)

Caramelized onions, potatoes, bacon, yum, I am hungry and will be right over. Do you cook for your friend? Does he know? I still want to marry you, just for your cooking.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 3, 2020)

Oh yeah... how else do you think I lure him up here, over 2 hours each way lol? It ain't for the Ganj... he has a CDL, poor dear.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

Good looking stuff!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 3, 2020)

what up old folks what a beautiful day here on the east coast....wish we had some folks in town to enjoy the beach....still on lock down till ? be glad when this mess is behind us.....fixing to BIU join in


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

meetmrfist2 said:


> what up old folks what a beautiful day here on the east coast....wish we had some folks in town to enjoy the beach....still on lock down till ? be glad when this mess is behind us.....fixing to BIU join in



Another east coaster! Can't wait for all this bull**** to be done with, gettin real tired of it. Finally got a grandson, after a few girls, born about a month before all this started and his parents are so worried about this stuff that we haven't seen them. Missing all kindsa stuff with him and I'm not happy about it.


----------



## Daxtell (May 3, 2020)

It's gardening day outside, just taking a lunch break and I will head outside again.

Have a good afternoon, all.


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2020)

MR Fist!! Nice to see you again. So are you busy still or again?  Are there people on the beach while it is locked down?  Daxtell, I was going to garden, but it is 63 degrees with a hundred below zero wind.  not really but windy at 63 is cold.   Don't work too hard.  He is lucky to have ya Stinky

MG, congrats on the new grandbaby!  I don't blame his parents.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

I don't blame them either Rose but, I don't hafta like it. And thank you!


----------



## QBCrocket (May 3, 2020)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 3, 2020)

Gday OFC hope you are all well , the man gave us a little taste of freedom this week we were allowed to visit our family and go out as long as we kept the social distance thing , but as usual people took it to far , beaches were packed cops had to come in disperse every one so looks like we going back into lock down but at least I got to see me my Grandkids for a day ( sorry MG )
if ya still reading along Keef hope the batcave is coming along , stay well all


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 3, 2020)

Sorry it’s been so chilly Rose, we had mid 80’s here today and in the sun it does get warm...been doing some gardening but my hearts not in it for some reason...one reason, my feat hurt and I seem to over use them...also I’ve been hankering for some wood work so doin some revamping in my micro wood shop...it’s already a small space and I’m sharing it with the pot grow as well as general storage...gonna see if my son will let me build a storage sort of shed at his place, he’s only ten minutes away...I was thinking that this virus and the lockdown hasn’t been all that bad for me...I’m mostly a homebody and really just doing shopping and such can be an inconvenience but it isn’t really bad...mostly I miss live music, I don’t even get to play with the boys...but I think that may change some soon, with the weather improving we could move it outside and still distance and I trust my music mates to not come around infected and to be careful...by the way Rose, I love that Sunset Sherbet...thanks again!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

I'm glad you had that opportunity QB. I've actually seen my two youngest granddaughters a handful of times. They're my middle son's and after they had been isolating for about a month and we had too they decided it was foolish to stay away from us and we were very glad when they came to visit that first time.
I don't understand how people do it that live in separate states from their kids and grandkids, it was killing me to be away from them. It's killing me being away from my oldest granddaughter and my new grandson. We're all pretty close. They're for sure the most important parts of my life.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 4, 2020)

Good Morning OFC....Wishing all a fine Spring day !


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 4, 2020)

hey Rose it has been a nightmare the last few months,we finally got through the slow winter months and the spring breakers and golfers started to show up and poof just like that they closed everything down, had all of gigs cancelled right before our season was getting started...bunch of broke poor musicians here at the beach and no light at the end of the tunnel....I've tried to sign up for the PUA assistance to no avail....sold a few guitars to get by which really sucked......it is what it is and we will survive. I'm still breathing every day so that's a good thing,low virus numbers here but everything is still on lockdown....


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 4, 2020)

Hope everything is good where you're at on the West Coast and y'all are getting back to normal.....rocknroll


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2020)

Good morning OFC, we all miss Keef and wish the very best for him. He has people helping him so that is good.
So good to read you guys. Mr fist, I hope you can get some money for the covid stuff.  RE, so glad you like the SS, I am feeling the same way as you, just not feeling the grow. I even took mine outside, and i still don't care. I hope that comes back, growing is a big part of our lives, who knew a pandemic would crush that. weird. I do have a few folks that depend on the cbd meds so I will have to think about all that.
Jeesh, i just dumped on all of you. Thank you for listening, like you had a choice.  
SA, hope your Monday is good. I am going to make chicken salad with toasted almonds and green grapes today and mayo.


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2020)




----------



## mrcane (May 4, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Wow. Rose your place is looking Beautiful..
  Kinda cloudy day here in PNW. 
The blue mystic is smelling like grapes with one of them showing some nice purple..



 pic don't show that well but she sure going to be pretty...
Also been keeping up with my Bonsai collection here is an Arctic Beech bout 20yrs old 









Y'all have a great day and stay high please..


----------



## mrcane (May 4, 2020)

Oops....


----------



## novitius (May 4, 2020)

Afternoon OFC. I hope all are healthy and still safe. Watch out for the murder hornets if you've got bees in your yards NW'ners. 
Y'all need some honey badger now don't ya?


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2020)

CANE, that is a beautiful specimin, amazing job. You are so zen. I need me some zen
 Thanks for posting the beautifulness.


----------



## Daxtell (May 4, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> View attachment 261372



Those pictures are awesome.  Thanks a lot for a spring inspiration.  I needed it.


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2020)

The pic of the bonsai with the white tulips is frameable. I dont think thats a real word.


----------



## mrcane (May 4, 2020)

Hear ya Nov those bees are pretty close by.
      Thanks Rose... .hope that you are all doing well over on that side of the state.
Stay healthy


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 4, 2020)

finally got my PUA debit card today for me and the wife thank god...now to go pay my electric and water bill before they cut me off....Cane the bonsai plant is awesome,had one a few years back and had it outside on my porch and someone wanted it more than me and it disappeared...hate a thief


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 4, 2020)

Hey guys’n gals...these girls really stretched...got the lights up as high as they”ll go so hopefully they’ll just put on weight now...this year my gardening has been less than spectacular...I don’t care though, I keep on tryin...
Nice plants there cane!!!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 4, 2020)

What up peeps. Had some pos try making a big charge on my credit card last night, had to get that fixed. Luckily my company is real easy to deal with. Be well all.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 5, 2020)

there is a lot of scammers out there trying to take advantage of people everyday......its a shame some people pure suck.....


----------



## hollowpoint (May 5, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Fine day in store here...Hoping yours is the same!


----------



## Daxtell (May 5, 2020)

Good morning OFC.

We have had scammers try to set honeypot traps in here, too.  Sigh...  Caveat emptor.

Another scam.  My state governor just announced that tests have been backlogged and not done for the last few weeks.  At current rates, that means an under count of those tested of 15% of the total cases.  We had already had cases growing 10X in 4 weeks.  My rural neighbors are not taking this seriously, not wearing masks or social distance precautions.  I hope that it works out well for them.  I've learned to not rely on anyone else when my safety is involved.  That goes double when cover ups serve their best interest.

stay safe.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 5, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Hey guys’n gals...these girls really stretched...got the lights up as high as they”ll go so hopefully they’ll just put on weight now...this year my gardening has been less than spectacular...I don’t care though, I keep on tryin...
> Nice plants there cane!!!
> View attachment 261391


Those girls look great.very nice node structure.should be some chunky flower there.happy growing to all .


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 5, 2020)

Hope all are having a great day.


----------



## novitius (May 5, 2020)

Good evening ofc! 
 How is everyone? Ms Rose I hope you're doing well! Stinky, good to see you too. Mrfist,mrcane, glad you are stopping by lately. Nice pics. I was just shopping bonsai myself. 
 2RE, HP, Dax- good to see you gentleman as well! 
 Welcome MG
Hiya KYfarmerb. Your journal is looking good dude. 
 I hope everyone else is doing well too. Stay healthy!


----------



## hollowpoint (May 6, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...another fine day in the cabbage patch...wishing all a green kinda day!


----------



## stinkyattic (May 6, 2020)

Morning toots! Another unseasonably cold morning in the Shires. Be well!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 6, 2020)

Good morning to all my peeps.if your getting in your garden today be sure to talk to your girls some.im telling you they love it.some days I'll have full on conversations with the girls.they are great listeners, always mindful and courteous and never do they interrupt you.ha!!.a lil to much 818 headband this morning haha.just a quick update on my grow.will be defoliateing and applying my usual precautionary pest management applications.i feel smarter after saying all that.well have a good day y'all.


----------



## novitius (May 6, 2020)

Morning OFC! Cold morning here with snow on the way... I heard from Keef, he doing alright. Bat cave is nearly a done deal. 
SYLHB!


----------



## QBCrocket (May 6, 2020)

Gday OFC winter is coming , first big storm here last night 100klm hr winds lasted about 4 hrs got 30mm of rain now the sound of frogs calling in the winter is all you can hear , should be enough rain to get a bit of green started , more green inside than out at the moment around here LOL have a great day OFC


----------



## zigggy (May 6, 2020)

good morning guys ,,,,,have not been around for a while,,,just wanted to check in ,,,,me and the boy are fine ,,,I don't see keef or umbera hope they are ok ,,,hope all you guys are fine ,,,,between taking care of the boy and my two inlaws I have very little time to myself ,,,a buddy of my dad stopped by and gave me about 5000$ worth of lights ,,about 15 bags of soil ,,,15 ,,10 gal containers ,timers ..everything ,,im mean every thing ,,,,him and dad used to grow together in an apt in tampa ,,,after dad was killed he kept growing ,,,he stopped about two years ago,,,he said it was not the same with out dad so he just stopped ,,,all this grow stuff has been sitting up in his attic ,,,,he stopped by a few days ago to tell me he was moving down to the keys ,and wanted me to have all this stuff,,,he gave my boy a new 100$ bill ,,,the boy was so happy ,,, all the lights are top shelf there made by HLD I believe ,,,anyway gotta run ,,,stay safe and be well ,zig


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2020)

Good morning folks.  Novi, thank you. So glad you heard from Keef. Wish i would. ha  Ky, i talk to my plants and sometimes they answer.  True.  Morning Crockett, winter, sorry. Glad you are here. Mr Fist, i am sorry people are dishonest. My big brother told me a few times that people are not as honest as our dad or as nice as our mom. He was right. Don't steal, sheesh, karma if nothing else.

So i am no dog groomer, our little Annie is crying and a mess since i cut her hair yesterday. OMG, She is mortified and so am I . She is laying over there growling... I am so sorry sorry. I suck I thought i cut her bottom off, cause she doesn't have a tail... I didn't but like i said it isn't pretty. How can cutting your hair make you cry?  I used to poodles, they don't cry.


----------



## Daxtell (May 6, 2020)

When i cut the dogs hair, i constantly praise them, telling them how pretty/handsome they are with petting and treats.  I haven't had a complaint since..  Well, almost.  The poodle and the cat have a war on.  When the poodle gets long hair, the cat's claws don't penetrate the fur.  The poodle rules.  When the hair is cut short, the power suddenly shifts


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 6, 2020)

zigggy said:


> good morning guys ,,,,,have not been around for a while,,,just wanted to check in ,,,,me and the boy are fine ,,,I don't see keef or umbera hope they are ok ,,,hope all you guys are fine ,,,,between taking care of the boy and my two inlaws I have very little time to myself ,,,a buddy of my dad stopped by and gave me about 5000$ worth of lights ,,about 15 bags of soil ,,,15 ,,10 gal containers ,timers ..everything ,,im mean every thing ,,,,him and dad used to grow together in an apt in tampa ,,,after dad was killed he kept growing ,,,he stopped about two years ago,,,he said it was not the same with out dad so he just stopped ,,,all this grow stuff has been sitting up in his attic ,,,,he stopped by a few days ago to tell me he was moving down to the keys ,and wanted me to have all this stuff,,,he gave my boy a new 100$ bill ,,,the boy was so happy ,,, all the lights are top shelf there made by HLD I believe ,,,anyway gotta run ,,,stay safe and be well ,zig


Hope you have the space to set that all up man, sounds like you could have a sweet setup going if you do. Good luck!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 6, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning folks.  Novi, thank you. So glad you heard from Keef. Wish i would. ha  Ky, i talk to my plants and sometimes they answer.  True.  Morning Crockett, winter, sorry. Glad you are here. Mr Fist, i am sorry people are dishonest. My big brother told me a few times that people are not as honest as our dad or as nice as our mom. He was right. Don't steal, sheesh, karma if nothing else.
> 
> So i am no dog groomer, our little Annie is crying and a mess since i cut her hair yesterday. OMG, She is mortified and so am I . She is laying over there growling... I am so sorry sorry. I suck I thought i cut her bottom off, cause she doesn't have a tail... I didn't but like i said it isn't pretty. How can cutting your hair make you cry?  I used to poodles, they don't cry.



Sounds like you might've cut of a little something more than hair!  Probably woulda seen some blood if that was the case though, huh? Maybe she saw herself in a mirror?


----------



## stinkyattic (May 6, 2020)

Rose,  maybe Annie doesn't like breezes blowing on her bum. Does she have a little jacket, like a sheep coat after they are sheared, to get used to the draftiness?


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2020)

STINKY,  how in the heck did ypu know that???? Thats exactly what is going on. I have my fleece on her. No blood thank goodness.  Our poodkes are groomed. They took one look at Annie and hid.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 6, 2020)

When we had finnius clipped, we had to have him sedated...or he would bite the scissors or the operator...


----------



## stinkyattic (May 6, 2020)

I feel equally drafty when my hair chick goes after me with the clippers ... business up front, party in the rear. I had the Karen Cut before it was the mark of the Beast lol


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2020)

I tell my poodles this is their life and they just put up with it. This little girl is a mess, crying cause she is naked I guess.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 6, 2020)

Poor thing, she's just embarAssed. 
Hey rose remember soooooo many pages ago I asked,  if you have never had plants in the bathroom, do you even GROW?! Guess what I have to do tonight... lol...
My males won't stop shooting off pollen under 24h light, and I see early signs of PM... they are moving to the tub for a shower and a heavy duty fungicide treatment and yup their light is moving with them. New home for the Bros. They need to be somewhere that a fan blowing on them won't set off my hay fever. 
Glad I just have to treat the males... I wouldn't use this nasty stuff on anything I planned to smoke in the future.


----------



## St_Nick (May 7, 2020)

I trim Harley all the time. He doesn't mind at all. All I have to do is fire up the clippers and he comes right over.  When he was a pup a groomer clipped his nose, literally.  Ever since then he is happy to have me do him and after a while I got decent at it.  Not good but decent.  Good thing is mistakes grow out pretty quick with a Shih-Tzu.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 7, 2020)

We’re trying to do Jozi but she’s not as cooperative as Harley...She’s ok till you get near her face...


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 7, 2020)

I have a few cats thank God I don't have to cut their coat I'm sure they would freak out


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 7, 2020)

We have a little chi-weenie. Half Chihuahua half Dachshund. This dude has personality for days and no need for haircuts.

He's a little older and has put on a couple lbs (or so ) since this pic but here he is. His name is Rocko. Dude is a crazy mouser. I think he mighta had the neighborhood cleaned up his first year. lol He kept trying to bring them in to show us what a good boy he was. Oddly enuff nobody wanted them tho.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 7, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...fine looking pup there...Cats!...now that would be a site trying to groom one...I have 3 and they require gloves to put flea control on them.


----------



## mrcane (May 7, 2020)

Morning O.F.C.  wake and bake my friends.
Just getting light outside, going to be a beautiful day..


----------



## stinkyattic (May 7, 2020)

Luckily yogurts coat is practically PAINTED on so "grooming" is done with a damp paper towel... he's generally chill, fine at the vet, no issues with shots, and I've had to give him stitches... long story, he got his butt kicked in a dog fight that he didn't start,  in northern maine, no phone or internet, at 10pm on a sunday... thin monofilament line and rubbing alcohol... he held out his torn up leg and didn't even flinch. Healed up perfect too. When I took him to my vet a couple days later she was like, yup, that's good, where did you learn? On an Alaskan longliner.... 3 days from shore, flying hooks, fillet knives... yeah most crew who still had most of their fingers were pretty good with a needle.
However it takes 2 people sitting on top of him, and a wholesale club sized tub of peanut butter pretzel puffs to stuff in his face just to clip his nails. 
Weird dog.


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2020)

Good day peeps. I am smoking Sour D this morning. I wake up to Wilson, my 3-year-old standard poodle is stoned out of his gourd. Crap!. I made him swallow 3 peppercorns. He is sleeping it off.  I try so very hard to not leave anything around for the dogs. Really.  Annie is still traumatized by me cutting her hair 2 days ago. I hope no one calls the dog protective service. I am feeling like a bad parent today.
Stinky, peanut butter pretzel puffs? good idea. Lucky dogs to have you. Stitches?  What we do for our kids. I had a dog I had to put fluids in his neck. Puncture needle. yikes. still queasy.
I read up on Sour Diesel and it sounds like I need that daily!  
Enjoy your day. Cane, have fun in paradise, for you that don't know Cane lives in the most beautiful place in Washington state, me not so much, unless you like the desert.


----------



## zigggy (May 7, 2020)

Good morning eveyone


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 7, 2020)

Thanks HP. Have a great day all!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 7, 2020)

Sour Diesel is one of my faves


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 7, 2020)

We had to give Bucky weekly hydration IV’s when he was sick...he didn’t like it and it wasn’t fun giving them either...I guess they helped for a while but he’s gone...He got nice and stoned once...didn’t realize what happened and of course I was stoned as well, bout bedtime and here we go to the emergency vet, the vet took one gander at me and made her diagnosis...felt a bit silly when I realized what happened...Jozi got it once but pretty mild...I try to be carefull not to process where the dogs go...Cheers ofc, hey zigggy, hope all is well...MG, Mrfist...


----------



## novitius (May 7, 2020)

@zigggy hey, send me a pm when you get time if you would? I need to chat with you quickly so I can pass along some information to you.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 8, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone...Happy Friday...Enjoy your day!


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2020)

Good morning peeps. Beautiful day in the hood. Annie is still crying I am serious. She slept fine, so I don't think anything is wrong, except her *(&^&^) haircut.  Lord have mercy.  My sister in law has a purebred Maltese and said that is how she acts.  Annie is a mutt from the pound. comeon.. 
Bud informed me I need to start some seeds for the summer grow. Not feeling it. darn it. But we have to have at least pennywise and sunset sherbert, I need to do that. 
I went and got the mail yesterday and these two little neighbor kids came running up and hugged me. It was wonderful, I miss people.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 8, 2020)

what up folks hope everyone is nice and buzzed my son came by with my grandson last night for the first time since this virus mess,got a big hug from both made me feel good, I have copd but family is family and I hope a hug dont get me sick, all the media spreading fear sux....hope the world gets back to normal soon...hey Rose Annie is feeling like she lost her freak flag and it might be awhile till she gets used to it....


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 8, 2020)

Good afternoon y’all...kinda breezy but warm out west here...going to my sons for a family Mother’s Day brunch and visit...don’t forget to call ya momma on Sunday if that’s an option...I’ve been cleaning and reorganizing my micro sized shop/storage building...so small you have to go outside to change your mind but I’m getting it in shape...whole lotta crap in there I haven’t used in 5 years so a lots gonna go...how bout an Annie pic!!!


----------



## St_Nick (May 8, 2020)

Rose, sorry to hear about Annie but you know how women are about their hair.  I got some confusing news today.  Big article in the paper, well big for my area at least. I thought this dude was already in jail and here he is again.  Keef thought he had problems, this is what I have to deal with.  Check this out:
http://hurherald.com/recent_news.php?id=71051

This is the dude that robbed me 2 years ago.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 8, 2020)

Some real pleasant neighbors huh...
hopefully they’ll be in for a while now


----------



## thegloman (May 8, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Rose, sorry to hear about Annie but you know how women are about their hair.  I got some confusing news today.  Big article in the paper, well big for my area at least. I thought this dude was already in jail and here he is again.  Keef thought he had problems, this is what I have to deal with.  Check this out:
> http://hurherald.com/recent_news.php?id=71051
> 
> This is the dude that robbed me 2 years ago.



DANG BRO!
We got a cure for that down here in the stix.
Hogs!


----------



## stinkyattic (May 8, 2020)

Nick that is frightening indeed, you got a bunch of feral tweekers on the loose. 
I don't see them being allowed bail anytime soon, and if it's any consolation,  they're gonna be in living h3ll when the withdrawal sets in. Couple of them look so far gone as to be in medical danger but I doubt they're going to see any sympathy from the med staff at County.


----------



## QBCrocket (May 8, 2020)

gday OFC , that some nice company you keep there SN , Hi Rose as nice as a hug sounds its a thing of the past over here you could actually be fined for it , although we might be getting some relaxing of the laws this weekend, 7 days without a case we got to visit our family's last weekend was so nice to see the grandies , for me that's the hardest thing out of all this mess not being able to spend time with them ,


----------



## St_Nick (May 8, 2020)

Is that pretty horrendous or what?  Supposedly the Lanes somehow made bail on the 1st set of charges and it is believed they thought the  two boys had ratted on him for selling meth.  That's what the original search warrant was expected to find.  The weed was just a byproduct.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 8, 2020)

Mimosa x Mendo Cookies from old fogey8,  maybe another week or so...pretty frosty 51 days since the flip...maybe more but she’s sure seems frosty...been watching and I have not seen an amber trich yet...so we wait and watch...In the other cabinet we got some nurse Larry and some Lambs Bread...Those buds are starting to fill in nicely at about 6 weeks I think...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 9, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Rose, sorry to hear about Annie but you know how women are about their hair.  I got some confusing news today.  Big article in the paper, well big for my area at least. I thought this dude was already in jail and here he is again.  Keef thought he had problems, this is what I have to deal with.  Check this out:
> http://hurherald.com/recent_news.php?id=71051
> 
> This is the dude that robbed me 2 years ago.



Fun people. Do they do weddings?



stinkyattic said:


> Nick that is frightening indeed, you got a bunch of feral tweekers on the loose.
> I don't see them being allowed bail anytime soon, and if it's any consolation,  they're gonna be in living h3ll when the withdrawal sets in. Couple of them look so far gone as to be in medical danger but I doubt they're going to see any sympathy from the med staff at County.



Says the crazies were released on $50,000 bond. Glad they don't live near me!


----------



## hollowpoint (May 9, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Wishing all a fine Saturday!


----------



## St_Nick (May 9, 2020)

Good morning all.  Colder'n the klondikes here this morning and we are looking at a high of about 44 today.  Glad I procrastinated about putting my plants outside, they wouldn't have survived last night.  Hoping everyone has a great day.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 9, 2020)

Good morning to all.yes great thing that you didn't put them girls out bro.i always wait till mid May or better.happy growing to all of y'all.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 9, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Fun people. Do they do weddings?


I just snorted coffee out my nose.
I mean, not to make light of Nicks truobles, but ... omg


----------



## stinkyattic (May 9, 2020)

It's snowing in the Cold Part. I haven't dared lift the blankies off my tomato frame to check on them yet, just keeping my fingers crossed that the heat leaking out the cracks in my foundation is enough to keep them alive.
Time to get ready for the weekly dump run. I cleaned out the fridge last night and it's a doozy.
Y'all have a lovely Saturday.


----------



## QBCrocket (May 9, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Mimosa x Mendo Cookies from old fogey8,  maybe another week or so...pretty frosty 51 days since the flip...maybe more but she’s sure seems frosty...been watching and I have not seen an amber trich yet...so we wait and watch...In the other cabinet we got some nurse Larry and some Lambs Bread...Those buds are starting to fill in nicely at about 6 weeks I think...
> View attachment 261542


ARR 2RE YOUVE DONE IT AGAIN  BONZA JOB


----------



## stinkyattic (May 9, 2020)

I just spent over $200 on a tiny house Plant cutting... with literally one leaf.
I keep telling myself it's an investment with better returns than a COD lol. 1 year deposit period, no withdrawls, by next spring i should be able to take and resell cuttings off her. 
I'm probably an idiot lol


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2020)

What is it, and who charges for houseplants? Good morning all.  RE, just beautiful. 
Zigggy, it is nice to see you. How is the boy?  Happy Mothers day to you.
So Annie cried for 3 days. She has finally stopped. They should have had a warning on her cage that she is a drama queen. I don't understand. I will be taking her to the groomers next time. 
I have been out looking at the garden.  Our plants can take 32 degree temps without wilting, just saying.  I put two little tangies in a 20 gallon pot today and will keep outdoors for out daughter.  Have a mimosa out there, may just put in the ground. Need to plant Pennywise and Sunset sherbert for my dear sweet husband. 
Gloman, i have some cbd seeds sitting on my desk for you. will you re send me your addy? It felt good to be in the dirt today. I guess they are right, those microbes are antidepressants.  Got aphids so bad on my roses the labybug larva can't keep up. 
Happy Saturday.


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2020)

I forgot, Qrocket, Happy you got to see your kids.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 9, 2020)

My roses are covered with aphids too...gonna do something today even if it’s wrong...they’re also invading my hydrangea...One of my sunset sherbets didn’t make if so I got soma gman’s sr1 hemp to try, supposed to be around 20% cbd...we’ll see...It’s already sprouted and I’m working it slowly outdoors...today’s job though is building drawers for my new workbench...
Had to bend a few over this am cuz the we’re in the lights...bout a month out I guess...
NL x V, Lambs Bread...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 9, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> I just spent over $200 on a tiny house Plant cutting... with literally one leaf.
> I keep telling myself it's an investment with better returns than a COD lol. 1 year deposit period, no withdrawls, by next spring i should be able to take and resell cuttings off her.
> I'm probably an idiot lol


Well you are equipped to handle the job...me, I can’t make a weed clone so no...so next year you be on the receiving end of at least $200 x ?...


----------



## stinkyattic (May 9, 2020)

That's the plan redeyes! 
This one is monstera deliciosa var "Thai Constellation " plus patches of pure white, so it's not the rarest, but it's desirable. I'm still looking for a true "Albo" which has no speckling but is strictly green and white pied; those are not the rarest (the "Aura" green and gold is) but they seem to be the most desirable on the cuttings market. 
No aphids on my roses yet. They are leafing out beautifully but being whipped by gale force winds today.
Good luck with your work bench project, let us see it when it's done!


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2020)

RE, check for lady bug larva. i have them everywhere. I don't want to spray them off, i will watch and see who wins. We are going to a drive by birthday party. lol. i will let ya know.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 9, 2020)

thats crazy Nick be safe with them out on bail....got a little chilly hear at the beach from high 70s to high 50s thought we were done with the cold....hope everyone is having a good weekend.....have fun at the bday drive by Rose......peace


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2020)

Nick, that is horrible, i am glad you were not home, those guys are blank blank blank. 

The drive-by birthday party was so fun. we were the oldest people there. lol  We met at DQ. Her dad is a hot rod truck guy, off-roading type. So all their friends had really big trucks that are lifted and huge tires, ya know. We did quite a parade. The birthday girl,  now 10, came by each car and got her cards and money. She was so sweet and we were so loud.  Bud says, you're going to yell aren't you, and I said, oh yes.. it was rowdy and fun.  Lots of horn honking and the police came by invitation to say happy birthday. The mom sells pot so that was a surprise.  All in all a great party in the year of covid19.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 9, 2020)

Rose that sounds like a fun party even by pre-covid standards!




We're having a brief blizzard,  please excuse the interruption of your normal Spring programming.


----------



## St_Nick (May 9, 2020)

Evening folks.  I don't think they will be getting out of jail this time.  Pretty much done for this time.  supposed to get down to freezing tonight but then gradually warm up over the next few days.  I got into some 92% Dabs today,  I may be a convert.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 10, 2020)

Spring? What spring? I haven't seen any spring!  Seems like we're running on 3 seasons now that the weather hasn't been that much different. Crazy


----------



## novitius (May 10, 2020)

Good morning OFC! 
Happy mother's day to you mom's! 
Enjoy your day!


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 10, 2020)

Good morning old potheads...it’s definitely spring here in NCal...was upper 80’s now this week, mid 60’s & 70’s...
Happy Mother’s Day to all who fit... a shot of my outdoor garden...in the front are my attempts at no-till...the clover cover is just pushed down so I can see and feed...it’ll spring back up with a bit’o sun...Sorry bout that snow stinky...


----------



## stinkyattic (May 10, 2020)

The sprouties seem fine today despite the snow. I need to insulate my foundation better lol


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2020)

Looking good there SA,  I am sorry you have snow. Sounds like alaska.  Happy Mothers day. I talked to my kids today. wish like heck they were here, oh well.  Enjoy your day peeps no matter what the weather. I know let's get stoned.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 10, 2020)

I talked to my mom, she wants to grow potatoes this year and I got her pointed in the direction of compost cages. Projects are good!
So is getting stoned. Hitting some blueberry in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 10, 2020)

my little organic no-till flower from the indoor grow...plant and buds are small but got some frosties...this is the Mim/Mendo cross...only a few days left...still not seeing any amber on this though...


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 10, 2020)

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out hope everyone's enjoying this beautiful Sunday


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2020)

Thanks mr fist. I hope you have the day off. Re, you are kind of a show off here now... that is GORGEOUS. Frosty goodness. nice work.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 10, 2020)

And I got a new WiFi microscope!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 10, 2020)

Hey swamp chicken, come on out and play!


----------



## AladinSane (May 10, 2020)

Stopped by to wish all of the mothers a very Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Hey swamp chicken, come on out and play!



Let's not stoke the fire, please.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 10, 2020)

Very grateful that I got to see all my grandchildren this weekend. All of us have been quarantined since the beginning of all this and been taking all precautions. At some point it stops making sense to stay away from each other. We're a very close family and for me personally I'd rather die a nasty death than to live without my family. Not concerned about that tho because of the precautions we've all taken to this point.
One thing I know for sure, it's been a great weekend! My new grandson is so awesome, man he makes me happy!


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 10, 2020)

Got to spend time with my family today...also 
got a video call from my daughter so got to watch grand baby girl walk her first few steps!


----------



## Steve1 (May 11, 2020)

Good morning everyone! How have y'all been doing?


----------



## zigggy (May 11, 2020)

good morning guys ,,,,,,happy belated mothers day to all the mothers here ,,I hope mothers day was good for ya  ,,,,my son helped me make stuffed peppers (my favorite)I did all the work he took all the credit ,,,,but it was great ,,,im trying to teach him how to cook ,,,it not going well ,,,he has no interest in food,,,hes at the hot dog and mac n cheese stage he would eat that stuff at every meal  if I let him ,,,thanks rosebud I hope your mothers day was great ,,,stay safe ,be well ,,,,,,zig


----------



## WoodsRat (May 11, 2020)

Not too bad, considering. I hate to whine about bad luck because God knows it can always get worse!


----------



## St_Nick (May 11, 2020)

G'day O.F.C.  where did spring go?  Colder than a well digger in the Klondike here and I am hating it.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 11, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> G'day O.F.C.  where did spring go?  Colder than a well digger in the Klondike here and I am hating it.


It showed up for like 4 days in early April,  looked around, and noped right back out!! And it's pouring here on top of it! Better than the sleet this morning, but... days like these the warm glow of plant lights is very comforting!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 11, 2020)

got down into the 40s last 2 nights crazy weather here at the beach....


----------



## AladinSane (May 11, 2020)

Spring ? Yeah Spring, what Spring ? Not here.


----------



## AladinSane (May 11, 2020)

meetmrfist2 said:


> got down into the 40s last 2 nights crazy weather here at the beach....


40-42 was the high low was 20.


----------



## zigggy (May 11, 2020)

Some thing don't smell right


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 11, 2020)

We’re getting some cooler weather today as well, not cold but it had been upper 80’s and low 90’s...today, 68 but very pleasant...supposed to get some rain tomorrow...I’m not in a hurry to get to triple D’s...
Lambs Bread...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 12, 2020)

Good afternoon old guys...drizzlin in the hood today...I don’t mind a bit cuz it’s nice and cool but not cold...pretty sure the garden and outdoor pot likes this weather at least for a short day or two...stay well and stay hi...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 12, 2020)

Feel like I’m talkin to myself here but it’s ok, I’m high, I can and sometimes do that anyway...Nice cool evening here in NCal...the sprinkles were nice and they’re gone for now, the wind has died down and we’re getting a sunset...So it’s nice...You sitting on your deck down there @burnin1 ? Cheers old folks...


----------



## Steve1 (May 12, 2020)

What’s up Red eyes? We’re supposed to get rain tomorrow. Need it. Just sitting here with a glass of Irish Whiskey


----------



## AladinSane (May 13, 2020)

Good evening OFC. Stayed busy all day and got nothing accomplished. Did manage to stay stoned all day. Now its time to smoke something and then to bed.


----------



## AladinSane (May 13, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Looks like everybody's sleeping in.


----------



## mrcane (May 13, 2020)

Good Morning OFC
     Showers in the area, trying to get the house painted.. O well, lets bake


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2020)

Good morning. I think im old enough to post on this thread if that's the qualifier. I sure feel old enough.


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2020)

Good morning, you are very welcome here bubble.  Cane, I guess the whole state must have lousy weather today. We have crazy wind and had a bit of rain yesterday. I think we had 40 mph winds.. sheesh.  
Nick and Re, been thinking about you guys. Hope your well and doing good things.


----------



## zigggy (May 13, 2020)

Good morning guys,,,, I have a ? ,,if I use a blue or red light can I go into my flowering room during the off time and not through off there cycle,,,, thanks in advance,,,,, zig


----------



## Caw (May 13, 2020)

zigggy said:


> Good morning guys,,,, I have a ? ,,if I use a blue or red light can I go into my flowering room during the off time and not through off there cycle,,,, thanks in advance,,,,, zig


I believe it's a green light you can use to do that.


----------



## Steve1 (May 13, 2020)

zigggy said:


> Good morning guys,,,, I have a ? ,,if I use a blue or red light can I go into my flowering room during the off time and not through off there cycle,,,, thanks in advance,,,,, zig


That's a good question. I'm not 100% sure but I agree with Caw. I believe I read that somewhere


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2020)

I have been growing for yrs. The only Hermie i had was from some Bagseed.
I have turned on the lights in my growrooms many times during flowering for 5 or 10mins at a time a have never had an issue.
If you have a light leak that is constant and bright enough then yes im guessing you could cause some stress and possible Hermies,,but just to check on something in your growroom during flowering for a few minutes with lights on i cant see nor have i ever seen it cause a problem.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 13, 2020)

Good question, I use a small far red light in my grow as a flower initiator...it comes on just as the lights go out for about 15 minutes...supposed to signal the plants that it’s time to flower...don’t know if it helps or not but it only uses a few watts and was fun to make...it seems there is quite a bit of info on this available with a search...personally I don’t get too excited abo7t a bit of light during lights out...I mean these plants grow outside and the moon comes and goes...I have a string of white solar powered lights in my garden and they come on after dark and stay lit till the battery runs out...several hours I think but it doesn’t seem to cause any issues...I think as long as your not running the light for hours during lights out, you’ll be fine...but if you have a green headlight, use it....


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 13, 2020)

Our little dog Jozi is having an issue today that we nor the vet can seem to figure out...about 4 hours ago she started pacing and circling and just generally acting weird...cannot sit still...pacing in circles back and forth up into my chair and back down...just generally confused like...it seems like this came up rather suddenly...we cannot figure what might have caused it...pretty sure she didn’t get into weed and this is completely different than that anyway, like she got some uppers or something but we don’t have any uppers...just gave her something from the vet to calm her down but it hasn’t yet...she acts almost like she’s hallucinating as she is looking all around, goes one way then the other...very strange behavior...


----------



## Steve1 (May 13, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Our little dog Jozi is having an issue today that we nor the vet can seem to figure out...about 4 hours ago she started pacing and circling and just generally acting weird...cannot sit still...pacing in circles back and forth up into my chair and back down...just generally confused like...it seems like this came up rather suddenly...we cannot figure what might have caused it...pretty sure she didn’t get into weed and this is completely different than that anyway, like she got some uppers or something but we don’t have any uppers...just gave her something from the vet to calm her down but it hasn’t yet...she acts almost like she’s hallucinating as she is looking all around, goes one way then the other...very strange behavior...


Sorry to hear about your pup. I hope everything turns out ok


----------



## AladinSane (May 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC. 
2RedEyes, sorry to hear about your little dog having issues. They do become family, that's for sure. Hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 14, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Our little dog Jozi is having an issue today that we nor the vet can seem to figure out...about 4 hours ago she started pacing and circling and just generally acting weird...cannot sit still...pacing in circles back and forth up into my chair and back down...just generally confused like...it seems like this came up rather suddenly...we cannot figure what might have caused it...pretty sure she didn’t get into weed and this is completely different than that anyway, like she got some uppers or something but we don’t have any uppers...just gave her something from the vet to calm her down but it hasn’t yet...she acts almost like she’s hallucinating as she is looking all around, goes one way then the other...very strange behavior...


Sorry to hear that bro.ibtoo have pets so I know.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 14, 2020)

Morning everybody. Growing old gracefully i hope.


----------



## zigggy (May 14, 2020)

good morning OFC


----------



## burnin1 (May 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2020)

Good morning fellow stoners.  RE, how is Jozi, man I hope she is ok. That is scary. 
We are having cold dreary weather this week and I don't care, I seem to be lazy.  I am going to pop a move any minute.. I hope. How are you burnin1?  what you smoking? I am doing a little sour D this morning. 
I hope all of your pot is good, your coffee hot and are healthy!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2020)

Zigggy--it is best to not go into the grow space at all when the lights are out.  If Bubbletrouble only had a hermie once he is very very very lucky indeed.  The fastest, easiest way to get hermies is if your plants are exposed to light during the dark period.  I would not go into my grow space during dark with any color of light unless it was a dire emergency.


----------



## burnin1 (May 14, 2020)

It seems we  have lost some Members here.  Keef, Gloman and Umbra have left us?  I took a break to wait for a couple weeks to let things calm down here.  I feel better after the break.  I hope to see my old friends back here one day soon.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 14, 2020)

Yeah Hemp Goddess i guess i have been lucky i suppose. Just never had a Hermie problem except with bagseed. I personally have never seen lights cause problems unless it was a constant light leak during lights out. Seen it happen to a friend due to just that. A light leak that he didnt know he had untill it was to late.
But I agree,, its better not to go in your growroom any more then you have to,regardless of weather lights are on or off,,your taking chances with bugs or whatever.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 14, 2020)

Jozi seems to be doing better this am...kinda scary because she was a completely different dog yesterday...the vet thought she may have gotten into some meds...I don’t take any regular meds and my wife takes some anti migraine stuff and a pain pill that are all kept in the med cab...and this was the opposite sorta thing...like an upper which we don’t have...after delivering our meals yesterday we stopped at a sisters house for a few and maybe she picked up something there but she was whacked out for at least 12 hours...
She’s still sleeping now
“Lambs Bread” this morning


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2020)

That would have scared me to death RE, I am really glad she is better. B1, I miss them too.


----------



## AladinSane (May 14, 2020)

2RedEyes, wonderful news about your fur baby. She is a part of your family and knows it, I know my little dog does.


----------



## Honest al (May 14, 2020)

Need help with my buds ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2020)

So glad to hear your pup is doing better.


----------



## zigggy (May 14, 2020)

I hope they come back soon


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 14, 2020)

a lot of change going on here on this sight peeps dropping out every day...hope everyone is safe and getting by......the virus is still lurking ...glad to hear Jozi is doing better re....


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2020)

zigggy, big hugs to you.  Hey THG, good to see you over here. Honest, did you start a thread?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 14, 2020)

Hi y’all...been a stressful couple days with this and that goin on...Jozi continues to improve...when she starts hassling the cat, I’ll know she’s well...she hasn’t shown an interest and she loved to do that...she’s pretty tired right now though...
Woke up with a pinch in my right shoulder blade/neck but needed to drive my wife to a doctor appointment...we got thru it and now a bit’o herb for a little more muscle relaxation...
Sunset Sherbet....


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 15, 2020)

Been dealing with a bit of a stomach bug the last few days, been trying get a bit more rest rather than burning my eyeballs on the screen glare. Hope all are well.

Glad Jozi is doing better, that must've been crazy and scary.

On the light in the grow room, it is definitely green light that the plants can't "see". I've seen stuff with large scale grows that have green lights all over the place for being able to get around doing lights out and in hallways between grow rooms. I've used a green light a handful of times when I had to check on something, forgot to do something, etc. I've always thought that a small amount of light shouldn't hurt _too_ much, the moon sometimes shines a lot of light onto them when they're outdoors and at least some most of the time when it's out at night. My two cents.


----------



## AladinSane (May 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## zigggy (May 15, 2020)

I feel like a puppy looking out the window ,,,waiting for his friends to return,,,,,good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (May 15, 2020)

G'day folks.  Got the roof on my garage, then my lungs gave up the ghost.  I look in from time to time but I been pretty busy


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2020)

Just wanted to share my good news. I got the job i interviewed for this morning. Pay is good and i wont be bored setting at home.
Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Steve1 (May 15, 2020)

RE-Glad to hear about Jozi, 
MG- I hope you feel better soon
Anyone have any special plans this weekend?


----------



## Steve1 (May 15, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Just wanted to share my good news. I got the job i interviewed for this morning. Pay is good and i wont be bored setting at home.
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.


Thats great! Happy for you!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2020)

Sorry Steve,,you had already seen my post on another thread.
I wasnt thinking,,my bad. Guess i was just excited.


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2020)

Nice to see you Nick, take care of those lungs. Glad you got the roof up.  I have loafed all week cause i lifted something to heavy on Sunday. I am ok enough to vacuum this place and dust. RE,i hope Jozi continues to improve, it takes years off our lives, i swear when we are worried about our pets.  Hope everyone is careful and stays well.


----------



## Steve1 (May 15, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Sorry Steve,,you had already seen my post on another thread.
> I wasnt thinking,,my bad.


Doesn't matter1 Still happy for you!


----------



## zigggy (May 15, 2020)

Good evening??? What is the best way to get resin off a pair of scissors


----------



## Caw (May 15, 2020)

Rubbing alcohol. Or high proof alcohol is what I use. I just keep a mason jar full and soak my scissors or rosin tools in it.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 15, 2020)

I like to scrape mine first and then soak off the residue while I'm enjoying some scissors hash. It's divine!!!


----------



## Caw (May 15, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> I like to scrape mine first and then soak off the residue while I'm enjoying some scissors hash. It's divine!!!



Oh, that too...lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 15, 2020)

Good afternoon stoners...worked all day on my little micro work shop...got it somewhat organized...hard to fit the things I like to use...I went from a 24’x36’ barn with a loft to a 8’x14’ closet...granted, I got rid of a lotta big machine type stuff but I still have a nice collection of woodworking tools...used to build guitars and boats...now I’m hoping to make a few guitars and smaller projects...we’ll see...Jozi is getting more normal but the doc wants her sedated for a couple days so she hasn’t bothered to chase the cats yet...
Now I’m gonna go to a social distance jam session with the boys...play a little music and have a coupla tokes...
A little view into the doorway, the white cabinet on the right is the pot grow...
Cheers y’all...


----------



## Steve1 (May 15, 2020)

zigggy said:


> Good evening??? What is the best way to get resin off a pair of scissors


Damn I had that same problem the other night. My wife regretted giving me her good scissors. Lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 16, 2020)

Alcohol is what I use or acetone...

I have special scissors that I use for pot but I’ve destroy about all my wife’s scissors cutting stuff I shouldn’t be cutting with them...mostly sticky tape like things...sometimes you need what you need...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 16, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Just wanted to share my good news. I got the job i interviewed for this morning. Pay is good and i wont be bored setting at home.
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.



Congrats! Good for you. 



Steve1 said:


> RE-Glad to hear about Jozi,
> MG- I hope you feel better soon
> Anyone have any special plans this weekend?



We've got the youngest granddaughter over for the night tonight. Had the middle granddaughter over a couple nights ago. Didn't know what to think about having them around me while feeling like I do but, I think I may have picked it up from them anyway so I don't think they're in any danger. I sure hope not, I'd hate to have them dealing with the stomach trouble I have for the last few days because of me. At all really.



stinkyattic said:


> I like to scrape mine first and then soak off the residue while I'm enjoying some scissors hash. It's divine!!!



What she said! ^^^


----------



## hollowpoint (May 16, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Wishing all a happy weekend...I freeze my scissors to make resin removal easier...it is very tasty the bong.

Ziggy I left you a message on your page.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2020)

Morning everyone. Time for a little Wake and Bake.
Hope everybody has a fine or a high day.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 16, 2020)

Good morning fellow growers.i got a question for ya,s.being that there's plenty of sugar on the leaves what do you feel 12 girls vegged 6 weeks could give me in wax or bubble hash?.and what is it,gsc and blue dream best suited for as far as wax or bubble hash goes?.thank y'all and good day.


----------



## zigggy (May 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## AladinSane (May 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC, hope all are healthy and well.


----------



## AladinSane (May 16, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Good afternoon stoners...worked all day on my little micro work shop...got it somewhat organized...hard to fit the things I like to use...I went from a 24’x36’ barn with a loft to a 8’x14’ closet...granted, I got rid of a lotta big machine type stuff but I still have a nice collection of woodworking tools...used to build guitars and boats...now I’m hoping to make a few guitars and smaller projects...we’ll see...Jozi is getting more normal but the doc wants her sedated for a couple days so she hasn’t bothered to chase the cats yet...
> Now I’m gonna go to a social distance jam session with the boys...play a little music and have a coupla tokes...
> A little view into the doorway, the white cabinet on the right is the pot grow...
> Cheers y’all...
> ...



Nice and organized little workshop, wish mine looked that good.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Good morning fellow growers.i got a question for ya,s.being that there's plenty of sugar on the leaves what do you feel 12 girls vegged 6 weeks could give me in wax or bubble hash?.and what is it,gsc and blue dream best suited for as far as wax or bubble hash goes?.thank y'all and good day.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2020)

dont take it early. You will be sorry. Your growing sativas, they can take longer than indicas. You will be glad if you wait


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 16, 2020)

No I'm sorry.i would never pull them early.what I meant was what do you feel a good estimate is as to what I'd get off the 12 girls flowered out after a six week veg?


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 16, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Nice and organized little workshop, wish mine looked that good.


I do more cleaning and preventitive maitanance than anything.in my experience it's the best way to success .


----------



## zigggy (May 16, 2020)

Tacos for lunch this afternoon,,, I love home made tacos,,, so much better than tacobell,,,even the boy likes my taco's,,,but he wants to put hotdogs on them


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2020)

Tacos sound wonderful, that needs to happen here.  Thats funny hotdog tacos.


----------



## AladinSane (May 16, 2020)

zigggy said:


> Tacos for lunch this afternoon,,, I love home made tacos,,, so much better than tacobell,,,even the boy likes my taco's,,,but he wants to put hotdogs on them



Tacos for lunch or diner are great, love 'em. All kids love hotdogs, but on a taco, not me.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 16, 2020)

Beaches packed here in South Carolina unbelievable I'm expecting a big spike in the virus..... with my COPD I'm still staying in for a while


----------



## zigggy (May 16, 2020)

Beach's getting fuller everyday since they reopened last Wednesday,,, parks also opened last week,, got to play tennis with my buddy for the first time in months,,, I lost


----------



## stinkyattic (May 16, 2020)

I'm about 2 1/2 hours inland from beaches in 4 different states.
Haven't seen beach crowds firsthand, but as I was going to visit my parents for a long range lawn picnic today I saw a couple nutty things.
One town I have to drive through has a small state park on a diminutive "mountain". The lower lot had overflowed and people were parked every which way for blocks. More than double the capacity of the lot,  and there were literal HORDES of people hiking. Where do they all pee?!
There's a bridge over a major river. From it, the view was like Boston harbor on July 4th. The Party Boats are out. 
Y'all.  I know it's nice out finally. But... sheesh... be safer.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 16, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Good morning fellow growers.i got a question for ya,s.being that there's plenty of sugar on the leaves what do you feel 12 girls vegged 6 weeks could give me in wax or bubble hash?.and what is it,gsc and blue dream best suited for as far as wax or bubble hash goes?.thank y'all and good day.



There are so many variables in that question that there is no way for anyone to respond accurately. Maybe with the exception of what I just said.



zigggy said:


> Tacos for lunch this afternoon,,, I love home made tacos,,, so much better than tacobell,,,even the boy likes my taco's,,,but he wants to put hotdogs on them



Love tacos. We've got stuff ready to go for 'em for a snack or a quick lunch a lot of the time. I love doing soft tacos tho. Wraps are great. Do 'em pretty simple though. I like burger cooked up with taco seasoning (just a store bought blend), shredded taco blend cheese, shredded lettuce, taco sauce, and I like adding some chopped red onion. Pretty basic but, I've always been a bit of a picky eater so things are usually simple. Getting a little more adventurous in my older age tho.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 17, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Wishing everyone a splendid day!


----------



## AladinSane (May 17, 2020)

Good morning Old Farts Club. Hope all are healthy and well in their endeavors today.


----------



## Steve1 (May 17, 2020)

Good morning OFC.  Have a great day!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2020)

Morning everyone.
Hope you have a great Sunday.


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2020)

Good morning all. I miss you HP and the rest when you aren't here. I popped some pennywise seeds along with sunset sherbert to grow outside this year.  Have a boy big sir holy bud girl and boy in the bathtub. pretty excited about that. I think I may bring in a blooming Mimosa and get her too. OH boy, big fun. He is little but looks mighty.  ok peeps, you know what to do.. smokeumifyougotoum.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 17, 2020)

good afternoon folks.....went to work last night for the first time in seems like forever....just like that the tourist are full force here at the beach....peeps acting happy coming out of their caves into the sunlight....they canceled the annual bike week but they still showed up,now see how many more peeps get infected from the virus....


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2020)

Are you wearing a mask Mr Fist?  I hope you are staying safe.  Bud and I just cut my hair... I am cute again.phewy, that was bad.  He has never cut hair before, but i did the front he did the back. I feel so much better. Yes, it is half gray,i don't care.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2020)

Whats the Opinion of OFC on Foxfarm Big Bloom. I just got it in the mail from Amazon. I have heard good things from others,,what say yee?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 17, 2020)

yes Rose I am wearing a mask and keeping peeps within safe distance still kinda sketchy but I think I am going to be fine....have no choice have to work bills have to be paid been a ghost town since March 15....


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 17, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all. I miss you HP and the rest when you aren't here. I popped some pennywise seeds along with sunset sherbert to grow outside this year.  Have a boy big sir holy bud girl and boy in the bathtub. pretty excited about that. I think I may bring in a blooming Mimosa and get her too. OH boy, big fun. He is little but looks mighty.  ok peeps, you know what to do.. smokeumifyougotoum.


Oh boy, we get to watch another Rosebud summer grow in that beautiful back yard...makin bshb seeds!!!!yay!!!I have a little Mimosa drying right now, gonna try it in a couple days...so small, I may get a quarter oz..oh well, we’ll smoke it and enjoy it I’m sure...
Got a nice little rain storm over the last couple days...it was nice and I didn’t have to remember to water anything...
“Purple Haze”


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 17, 2020)

Rose, my wife is a retired hair dresser so I don’t have to worry bout that...but I haven’t had a haircut in over a year...
Hey Bubble, I’ve never used it but I’m growing some of my outdoor this year in FFOF...haven’t fed them anything yet but I need to make a decision soon enough...they all seem happy so far...Also got a couple plants in 15 gallon pots trying out a no-till style of grow...wish I knew what I was doin though...hey MMF, hope your staying safe...I’ve seen pics lately of crowds at beaches east and west...not me...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 18, 2020)

Just a little something I found interesting.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 18, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Hi MS Rose..Everyone misses you as well...wishing all a fine day and week out there...be safe!


----------



## St_Nick (May 18, 2020)

Good morning ofc.  Been lying low and trying to get the lungs working well enough to build the walls for my garage.  Sunny here for the 3rd day in a row,  I'm enjoying a cup of fresh ground coffee and a bowl of sonic while I watch the geese swim in the river and dump piles in the yard for Harley to roll in.


----------



## Steve1 (May 18, 2020)

Good morning! Hope you get better St. Nick. Has anyone else had issues accessing and posting on MP this weekend? Everything else seems to be working PC wise it's just taking forever to load


----------



## AladinSane (May 18, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Slow loading computer over the weekend ? Mines always that way.


----------



## Caw (May 18, 2020)

Try


Steve1 said:


> Good morning! Hope you get better St. Nick. Has anyone else had issues accessing and posting on MP this weekend? Everything else seems to be working PC wise it's just taking forever to load


Try a restart. Hold the power button for 10 seconds. It should COMPLETELY shut down. Wait 10 seconds and turn it back on. You should be good as new.


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2020)

Good morning all. Chilly here today. RE, you long haired hippy freak. Love your no cut hair.  Nick, so nice to see you. How is it in your beautiful state? We have had triple digits in May around here, but not yet. I am not complaining.  I saw a big jumping spider on my plants in the bathtub.. Good girl.  Have a great day peeps.


----------



## Steve1 (May 18, 2020)

Caw said:


> Try
> 
> Try a restart. Hold the power button for 10 seconds. It should COMPLETELY shut down. Wait 10 seconds and turn it back on. You should be good as new.


I thought it was just at home. All i have at home is my phone and Ipad. But it is still acting up at work. I've even tried logging in through different servers, Chrome, microsoft edge, nothing seems to work and so far it's just MP acting up. Just came up with this message. No clue

The server responded with an error. The error message is in the JavaScript console.


----------



## Caw (May 18, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> I thought it was just at home. All i have at home is my phone and Ipad. But it is still acting up at work. I've even tried logging in through different servers, Chrome, microsoft edge, nothing seems to work and so far it's just MP acting up. Just came up with this message. No clue
> 
> The server responded with an error. The error message is in the JavaScript console.


That's a loading error due to JavaScript, as stated. It may need an update. 

Is this something that just all of a sudden happened? If so, the restart described SHOULD work. However for the iPad, you'll need to hold the power button on top AND the home button on the front for a reset of the device. 

Tech issues are becoming crazy common since a great deal of adults are working from home, as well as almost every school aged child. Personally, my issues are sporadic. Just depends on the time of day...

Good luck.

Try the reset....cant hurt anything


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 18, 2020)

good morning 

been a LONG while (sorry)
things are still going GREAT with my MRIs (haven't gone for one since all this COVID-19 stuff yet)

hope ALL are doing well here!!


----------



## Steve1 (May 18, 2020)

Yeah I've tried restarting everything. It seems that the only thing affected is MP. I guess I'll have to get my IT guy to look at it see if he can figure it out. I hope he isn't too judgemental on my Forum choices!  Al least its bud porn and not the other!


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2020)

JOE, so good to see you and know you are still healthy. Such fabulous news. Thanks man.


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2020)

Steve1 I will go look and see what is up if I can find anything.


----------



## Steve1 (May 18, 2020)

Thanks Rosebud. It doesn't seem like it's just me.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 18, 2020)

Finished trimming that little girl and got a whopping 14 grams...lol...
Guess I’ll just let it cure for a while and see what she got...it was fairly frosty even if it was small...
Hope y’all have a great day today...


----------



## AladinSane (May 18, 2020)

2RE, congrats on the harvest. It's 14 grams you did not have before, hope it's kick butt weed.


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2020)

Re, small but mighty. I predict good things come in small packages.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 18, 2020)

I picked this afternoon to trim a big ol hedge that runs along my driveway...it’s about 6’ tall or so but now pretty scraggly...I was about 3/4 done when the sky let loose...raining like mad thunder crashing and hail falling all while I’m trying to rake this stuff up...got almost all of it Picked before I said screw it and went back in the house...Went in the house and started watching a movie and out goes the power...so we gonna smoke this here doobie in the dark...cheers...
“Lambs Bread”


----------



## St_Nick (May 18, 2020)

My day wasn't very productive.  Harley got a haircut and then promptly went out and rolled in fresh goose crap.  That's probably the worst thing about living on the river, geese are dirty birds. and loud.  I put my mower in the shop for a much needed going over.  I have a guy who takes care of my lawn but he's not real reliable and I am picky about how my patch looks, at least to the public.  After all, if you keep the place looking nice and tidy then you must be ok, right?  

I have the Josie Wales cut of Original Glue.  Its a killer couch smoke and I shook the crystals off my last harvest, smooth and tasty!


----------



## St_Nick (May 18, 2020)

Here's my straw and keef pile


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 18, 2020)

I always get a little kief of my plants when I trim using a Trim Bin, pretty handy thing. I'll add a little to my bud in my Mighty vape quite a lot, put in a little bud then a little kief then some more bud to cover it over so I don't have any of it near either screen just in the middle. Works a treat.
@St_Nick hope you get to feeling better soon man.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 18, 2020)

The things you see when you've forgotten your puke bucket.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 19, 2020)

Good evening stoners...we got a good soaking today for sure here in NCal...we have a park nearby that we sometimes go for walks or just sit it the sun/shade but there are ducks everywhere and duck crap...Jozi likes that stuff too...speaking of Jozi...she’s back to her old self now chasing and harassing the cats that live here...Well, I’m ready for the rain to be over...I got all kinds of outdoor projects to get on with...cheers everyone


----------



## AladinSane (May 19, 2020)

Good morning OFC, hope all have a good day. 
2RE, so good to hear that Jozi's back to her old self and chasing the cats.


----------



## zigggy (May 19, 2020)

Good morning OFC,,, nice to be here this morning


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 19, 2020)

Good morning my fellow cultivator,s.
Well I was surfing through the site today and I couldn't believe what I came by .an old grow tutorial posted on this site by subcool!!.I thought that was pretty cool.i have been a big fan of his growing technique,s .I was fortunate anuff to talk with him a few times on his yt channel just a couple weeks before he passed . obviously I can't speak on his true character but just concerning cannabis he has taught me more about it than anyone else .his knowledge to me was very impressive.well good morning to yall. Don't forget to talk to your mj girls today.give em the love and respect that they deserve.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 19, 2020)

Oh, and I've just updated my current grow journal y'all.check the girls out and drop any and all comments and suggestions and questions.thanks y'all and happy growing!!!!


----------



## zigggy (May 19, 2020)

I made dinner for my in-laws and son last night,,, I made oxtail stew,,, turned out real good,,,, when asked what it was I just said beef,,, after dinner I told them it was oxtail,,,,holly cow you would have thought I tried to poison them,,, in-laws won't ever eat my cooking again,,, my son says he will never eat anything other hotdogs again ,,,I'm not worried they will get hungry soon


----------



## AladinSane (May 19, 2020)

zigggy said:


> I made dinner for my in-laws and son last night,,, I made oxtail stew,,, turned out real good,,,, when asked what it was I just said beef,,, after dinner I told them it was oxtail,,,,holly cow you would have thought I tried to poison them,,, in-laws won't ever eat my cooking again,,, my son says he will never eat anything other hotdogs again ,,,I'm not worried they will get hungry soon



Like you said, they will get hungry again. I have made a beef roast and a venison roast together and did not tell the eaters what was what. They could not tell the difference. If it tastes good, eat it.


----------



## Steve1 (May 19, 2020)

Good Morning OFC! Beautiful day here in La. Got a lot of work in the shop, things are looking up!


----------



## WoodsRat (May 19, 2020)

I made Swedish meatballs with a pound of ground round, a pound of deer meat, and a pound of moose. I was informed that my brother's wife didn't eat wild game. She sure did woof down her plate and went back for seconds.


----------



## burnin1 (May 19, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I am on the hunt for clones again.  I will start my outdoor grow soon.  The indoor grow I have going in my shop should finish flowering next month. woo hoo!  The Blue Dream is smelling really good.

I hope everyone has an AWESOME day!


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 19, 2020)

Good morning stoners...hey zigggy, I have a similar story, when I first brought my wife to meet my family, my sister had made oxtail soup...we all sat down and enjoyed the soup until my wife asked the question...after she recovered from the shock, my sister said oh I guess I should have called it “vegetable beef soup”...but she went for more so all was good...
Coming up on Memorial Day...gotta get the grow in order and make sure the automation is on cuz we’re gonna go away to the mountains for about a week With the fambam......looks kinda nice out the window compared to yesterday, got a lot to get done today...cheer all...


----------



## St_Nick (May 19, 2020)

G'day my friends. Woke up today feeling pretty good but wouldn't you know it, its raining.  Ah well.  Somehow, I gained a day.  I was certain today was Wednesday,  not.  I guess my trash bin will be sitting out an extra day.  Not the first time that has happened.  Smoke 'em if ya got 'em, I already did!


----------



## burnin1 (May 19, 2020)

I love to listen to the rain.  Especially when I am high. 

I have never had oxtail soup.  I have never even seen ox tail soup.  Do they sell ox tails in the stores?


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 19, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> I am on the hunt for clones again.  I will start my outdoor grow soon.  The indoor grow I have going in my shop should finish flowering next month. woo hoo!  The Blue Dream is smelling really good.
> 
> I hope everyone has an AWESOME day!


I am also flowering some blue dream now.she is already putting a lil smell out in just day 10 flower.


----------



## St_Nick (May 19, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> I love to listen to the rain.  Especially when I am high.
> 
> I have never had oxtail soup.  I have never even seen ox tail soup.  Do they sell ox tails in the stores?


I put a tin roof on everything just to listen to the rain on it.  It sooths the soul and calms the nerves.  And sometimes it interferes with listening to the tv!  
Back in my younger days I lived in Western Austrailia.  We used to go 'roo hunting 3 or 4 times a year.  Most of the 'roo was made into dog food but the tail, well the tail was made into stew.  Ask any true Aussie, Roo tail stew is a thing.  Its pretty good too!


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2020)

Did i ever tell you the story of our friends of color we drove from Alaska to NC? She cooked some great oxtail soup. She taught me how to make potato salad, and who knew, it is famous. and simple.  We stayed the night in Richmond with them and her folks had a tin roof in the guest room and I was on the top bunk. LOL that was fun.
I liked um Nick. cool you do that. My dogs eat kangaroo. 
Zigggy, that is funny. They are lucky you cook for them.  I had a stupid morning. it is over and I am glad. Smoked some mimosa, you guys, that is great weed, don't ya think? Took  pic's of my garden.


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2020)

Re, have fun on memorial day, i am glad you can automize the system.


----------



## AladinSane (May 19, 2020)

I can say for sure that i've never eaten Roo tail stew.


----------



## zigggy (May 19, 2020)

They are actually cow tails,,,,, there problem was it's so close to the cows A hole,,,it could not be safe to eat,, I don't care I love me some oxtails


----------



## zigggy (May 19, 2020)

Good night everyone,,,,, gonna end my night with head phone's and a joint of god berry I just finished cureing,,,, looks and smells great  now the test drive,,,, the boy is sleeping at gma's,,,,yes


----------



## St_Nick (May 19, 2020)

22 years of military service and 18 years as a civil servant I saw 5 continents and 27 different countries.  I have eaten some mighty interesting things, some really good, some were not.  Roo tail soup was kinda like eatin' rattlesnake in Arizona  or crawfish in Louisiana.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 19, 2020)

The oxtail soup turns out just like veggie beef soup, at least the way my sister cooks it...just another part of the crow that ya don’t need to waste...the meat cooks off the bone just like a big ol bone in roast...
Gonna go jam with the boys tonight...last time was outside tonight we’re in the rehearsal room but it’s big enough we can stay in our own places and no one has been sick...don’t think I’ve ever had any roo but I have had emu...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 19, 2020)

zigggy said:


> I made dinner for my in-laws and son last night,,, I made oxtail stew,,, turned out real good,,,, when asked what it was I just said beef,,, after dinner I told them it was oxtail,,,,holly cow you would have thought I tried to poison them,,, in-laws won't ever eat my cooking again,,, my son says he will never eat anything other hotdogs again ,,,I'm not worried they will get hungry soon



Hot Dogs?..and he thinks that stew was nasty?! I'll never understand people. 



AladinSane said:


> If it tastes good, eat it.



My father told me something _similar_ to this. 



St_Nick said:


> G'day my friends. Woke up today feeling pretty good but wouldn't you know it, its raining.  Ah well.  Somehow, I gained a day.  I was certain today was Wednesday,  not.  I guess my trash bin will be sitting out an extra day.  Not the first time that has happened.  Smoke 'em if ya got 'em, I already did!



I went through that all last week, every day I thought it was the next. Every day I realized my mistake and made it again the next. Craziness. 



zigggy said:


> They are actually cow tails,,,,, there problem was it's so close to the cows A hole,,,it could not be safe to eat,, I don't care I love me some oxtails



I hope they don't ever eat natural casing hot dogs or sausage. If so they're getting a heck of a lot closer to an animal's anus. Personally, I'll take the tail.


----------



## St_Nick (May 20, 2020)

Good morning everyone.  While its not raining right now it is gonna rain before long.  Supposed to rain every day this week.  River is coming up and my garden is doing awesome.  Smoke 'em with coffee, it makes for a great start to the day.


----------



## AladinSane (May 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC and how are all of the old farts today ?


----------



## nobogart (May 20, 2020)

Good morning everyone haven't been on in quite a while is Hic still around these parts?


----------



## zigggy (May 20, 2020)

If you mean hick,,, no he's been gone for a while


----------



## zigggy (May 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## stinkyattic (May 20, 2020)

Morning toots!
Rose your flowers are lovely!
Zigggy... mmm oxtail stew is one of my favorite foods. I make it with red wine, thyme, and a little chocolate! I live how silky it is once the connective tissue melts into the sauce. So rich. And my nails always seem stronger after I've been munching on leftovers forva week!
Everyone have a great day and stay safe!


----------



## zigggy (May 20, 2020)

Good morning stinkyattic,,I don't use chocolate,, although my buddy use it in his oxtails and they are great


----------



## zigggy (May 20, 2020)

I harvested about two weeks ago,,, after 12 days of cureing I have about 4lbs of weed,,,,, equal amounts of critical,,, Kennabi,,, godberry and Bubba kush,,,, a buddy of mine taught me a different method of growing ,,,I had my doubts,,,but on harvest day all my doubts were answered,,, I'll never grow the old way again


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2020)

Good morning all, so how did you grow it Zigg? Nick, we have the same weather It has rained for two days, a lot. This is not normal in this desert. My little solo cups with clones will need to be dried out.   Thanks SA, it is getting kinda pretty around her when the rain stops it should be epic. lol I don't get out much so yeah, epic is flowers. 
I am smoking something called Le Mans, it is f from Freddy Fuego. I had one hit and put it back, the strongest citrus I have ever tasted.  Too early to be too stoned. I gotta wake up first. lOL

Nick I have been in your state and had a snow shower in May. very strange. It didn't last but a minute.  Re, I hope you get good weather for your outing. ok peeps, you know what to do.


----------



## AladinSane (May 20, 2020)

zigggy, Congrats on a bountiful harvest. I know you worked your behind off making it happen. Did you keep a grow journal ? You mentioned a new way, to you, of growing. I'm always interested in a different way, as the way I grow is different too, but it works.


----------



## burnin1 (May 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC

It is bright and sunny today/  The rain is gone and I kinda miss it.   
I always love your garden photos Rose.  Thank you for sharing.  I don't garden much anymore living out in the sticks.  The only flowers I have now are in front of my house.  I don't miss lawn care though.  ha ha


St_Nick said:


> I put a tin roof on everything just to listen to the rain on it. It sooths the soul and calms the nerves. And sometimes it interferes with listening to the tv!
> Back in my younger days I lived in Western Austrailia. We used to go 'roo hunting 3 or 4 times a year. Most of the 'roo was made into dog food but the tail, well the tail was made into stew. Ask any true Aussie, Roo tail stew is a thing. Its pretty good too!


My sister put a tin roof on her patio.  I visited her for Christmas and the sound of the rain on that roof was very comforting to me.


Kyfarmerb said:


> I am also flowering some blue dream now.she is already putting a lil smell out in just day 10 flower.


I LOVE the smell and taste of Blue Dream.  I grow some every year.  

OMG  I am hearing the sound of probably over 100 cattle as I type this.   It is that time of the year where they drive cattle from the hills to the valley.  They close the road off to my house and drive the cattle about 20 to 3o miles.  The cattle are unhappy and loud, very loud when they are being driven down an asphalt road.  Not too far from here (about 5 miles} the cattle roam in an open range area.   There are no fences.  When I take that road to town I usually have to stop a few times as cattle are on the roadway.  
The families that own the ranches around here have an easement to drive the cattle down the roadways.  Their families have driven cattle down this road for many generations.   For whatever reasons the horsemen who drive the cattle are all young women.   I hear them whistling to their dogs I think.  I hear the dogs barking a lot to keep the cattle on the road probably.  The old west lives on in modern times.  

Have an amazing day you awesome people!


----------



## Lesso (May 20, 2020)

Wheres Waldo? (Or lesso)


----------



## Steve1 (May 20, 2020)

Ziggy, by all means please elaborate! inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 20, 2020)

Good afternoon old peeps...we got a couple days of good hard rain here too but the forecast from here on out is heating up...gonna be in the 90’s next week...and probably only hotter from there...getting everything ready for our trip today...


----------



## burnin1 (May 20, 2020)

Have a great trip!


----------



## burnin1 (May 20, 2020)

Time to smoke some Wedding Cake.






Really great strain.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 20, 2020)

Coffee and some good smoke is always a great way to start the day


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 20, 2020)

howdy old timers....son brought me a little sack of Space Queen...never heard of this strain? taste good fixing to get my buzz on....peace


----------



## stinkyattic (May 20, 2020)

meetmrfist2 said:


> howdy old timers....son brought me a little sack of Space Queen...never heard of this strain? taste good fixing to get my buzz on....peace


Think that's an old tgasubcool strain. I thought it had faded into obscurity but ... Neat!


----------



## Steve1 (May 20, 2020)

What a day!  Irish whiskey and sour diesel. Now that’s a combination for ya


----------



## St_Nick (May 20, 2020)

Went out and about for a bit today.  Did a little pond fishing but it was raining off and on until I finally gave up.  Harley had a blast chasing the ducks on the pond but pretty soon he was soaked and shortly after that I guess he figgered out it was cold.  Friend of mine stopped by, left me some frozen shrimp and a couple of rib-eyes, I guess he knows I'm not going shopping much.  Driveways a mudhole, Harleys got a flat tire and the rivers in my back yard.  Can't beat these WV springtimes


----------



## stinkyattic (May 20, 2020)

Nick you have a mud season later in the year than us frozen icicles in the Cold Part! Bummer about the bike. That's frustrating when you are just getting all psyched up to work on the goofy helmet n sunglasses tan...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 20, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Have a great trip!


We’re gonna be down towards your neck of the woods...Lake Amador...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 20, 2020)

Been shopping getting ready to leave and now my feet are on fire...next five days I’m not movin...well, not any more than it takes to get a beer or roll one...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 20, 2020)

Rose, I have a question for you...do you top any of your outdoor grows? Currently mine are not on the ground but on a platform in order for them to get more sun exposure...tight back yard...so I know I’ll be doing some serious training...right now the tallest is a foot high from the surface of the pot...I’m thinking not doing anything as far as topping but definitely have to tie things down...I’m sure they won’t be as big as yours as they are in pots, largest 15 Gal...thanks!


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 20, 2020)

I stepped outside this evening to fetch my mail at the mailbox across the street and met the odor of burnt cannabis wafting about...ona my close neighbors gettin high...I do know a couple stoners right close here...all old like me...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 21, 2020)

Evening everybody...or morning, whatever. Most of it just kinda runs together for me sometimes.


----------



## nobogart (May 21, 2020)

zigggy said:


> If you mean hick,,, no he's been gone for a while


Hick yup that was him he was Hi-C on another forum what happened to him?


----------



## hollowpoint (May 21, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Wishing everyone a fine day...stay safe and high!....lesso...I think waldo is the big guy with no shirt...he is the only one conditioned enough to  go 12 rounds in the ring...nice video!


----------



## AladinSane (May 21, 2020)

Good morning old farts, out standing members of the OFC. Hope all have a great day. A "wake and bake" session seems to be the thing to do. Join me. Everybody smoke pot.


----------



## Steve1 (May 21, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## Steve1 (May 21, 2020)

Ok guys. Steve1 is no more.  Now I am Steve2. I know, very creative. Must have been an issue with my account.


----------



## zigggy (May 21, 2020)

Good morning OFC,,, rose basically you cut off all the lower branches,, top the plant,,, than you slowly work the bark,,, getting it to lean over and you tie it down,,, all the branches that would have been under the head bud,,, are now head buds,,, it's kind of a long story,,, when we started my buddy told me we would get an OZ for every size gallon we planted in,,, ie 10 gallon container will get you 10 oz of weed,,, I had my doubts,,, in the end we ended up with about 6 to 7 per plant,,,still much better than the oz and half I was getting,,, my buddy is a 65 year old jamaca dude who was my dad's friend he is also the guy who gave me about 5k worth of equipment,,,, really high end lights,,, he told me he would teach me how to grow,,, I told him I know how to grow,,,,, I quess I was wrong I don't know how to grow but I do now


----------



## burnin1 (May 21, 2020)

Hello OFC

it is sunny again today.  I think I may go to a garden center today to buy flowers and put then\m in pots on my deck.  If I am lucky I will find some clone strains that I want to grow at a dispensary.  I may need to drive for 2 to 4 hours to get them though.



2RedEyes said:


> We’re gonna be down towards your neck of the woods...Lake Amador...


That is quite a bit north of me 2Red.  Lake Amador is awesome.   I live between Lake Don Pedro and Lake McClure. The closest town to me is Coulterville.  There is really nothing in Coulterville though.  lol

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## burnin1 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2020)

Hi guys, Re, no I don't top them but when they get 6 feet I bend them over but they still turn out ten feet. I found it easier to tell the neighbors than high stress train those guys. LOL.
Lesso, i have no idea, but i want to know. My son-i-l is an actor in seattle, it is a big deal for you to get that.  Our daughter directed a million plays in college and lived in NY with her first husband that didn't make it big.. we know the drama kids. lol 
It has rained hard and blew hard too.  Oh well, that is spring isn't it.


----------



## Steve1 (May 21, 2020)

Thank goodness I got the ac in my shed. 90 degrees outside . 75 degrees and 53% humidity inside.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 21, 2020)

I was schedule for my annual physical this afternoon...changed to a video visit so here I sit all logged in waiting for the doc...new world stuff huh...


----------



## Steve1 (May 21, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> was schedule for my annual physical this afternoon...changed to a video visit so here I sit all logged in waiting for the doc...new world stuff huh...


I had to do mine yesterday. Hand on, temp checked before I could walk in and all masked up. Better be safe than sorry. No telling what you can catch at the hospital


----------



## St_Nick (May 21, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I was schedule for my annual physical this afternoon...changed to a video visit so here I sit all logged in waiting for the doc...new world stuff huh...


Still waiting, even in a virtual waiting room.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 21, 2020)

the eastern side of the Northern California central valley is rolling hills and scrub oak trees plus the occasional poison oak busk...That’s what we got here at Lake Amador...it’s nice and quiet cuz hardly anyone is here...the sign at the checkin said “this is a drug free zone” and I quite agree with that and that’s why all I do is smoke the herb...it ain’t no drug...it’s a natural feel good medicine... just watched a fox run by down the road...cheers y’all 
Sunset sherbet cuz that what I got!!!thanks Rose!!!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 22, 2020)

High to all you old peeps. I hope you all had a good day and hope tomorrow's good too.


----------



## St_Nick (May 22, 2020)

G'day my friends.  Not raining today and that's good. 2RE that looks peaceful, the way I like it.  My back yard has a river running though it today.  I however am a ball of fire.  Got some cloning to do today and a little wiring to do too.  What do you think of this new software and what is a push notification?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 22, 2020)

gonna take my old ass awhile to get used to the new format....what up everyone hope you have a great memorial day weekend


----------



## Steve1 (May 22, 2020)

Definitely going to be a learning curve. Much different than this on the phone too


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 22, 2020)

Hey there old stoners...looks a bit different round here...u suppose it’ll be alright though once we get a little used to it...the view hasn’t changed since this morning so no need to put up a pic...cheers
“Mimosa”, thanks of8!!!


----------



## hollowpoint (May 23, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Wishing all a safe and Happy Holiday weekend.


----------



## Steve1 (May 23, 2020)

Good Morning MP!


----------



## zigggy (May 23, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2020)

Evening older people.


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2020)

Good morning peeps, I like the new digs! woohoo. It is cold and ya'll can remind me of this when i am complaining about 108 in July. The wind has blown for a week. I ordered some Sour D, i hope it get the right one. Like 90% sativa.  RE, have fun, hope your feet feel better soon.  Nick, a river in your yard? Is your house flooded?  Has it stopped raining?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 23, 2020)

Good morning stoners...
Another day of chillin in the countryside...my oldest son and wife are gonna come out for the day so it’ll be nice to hang...hope y’all are doin well and stayin high...


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2020)

I like the new setup on the site too Rose. I can use my smilies on my  keyboard.


----------



## AladinSane (May 23, 2020)

The new site rocks, the old site was getting very frustrating. 
Question, what are "push notifications" ?


----------



## St_Nick (May 23, 2020)

I too am still trying to figure out "push notifications".  Other'n that I like the new software just fine.  No Rose, the house isn't flooded but the back half of my back yard is.  If the river comes up 12 ft. it gets into the yard.  It would have to come up another 9 ft. to get in the house.  Thankfully it is nice and sunny today and it is going the other way.


----------



## zigggy (May 24, 2020)

zigggy said:


> Good morning OFC,,, rose basically you cut off all the lower branches,, top the plant,,, than you slowly work the bark,,, getting it to lean over and you tie it down,,, all the branches that would have been under the head bud,,, are now head buds,,, it's kind of a long story,,, when we started my buddy told me we would get an OZ for every size gallon we planted in,,, ie 10 gallon container will get you 10 oz of weed,,, I had my doubts,,, in the end we ended up with about 6 to 7 per plant,,,still much better than the oz and half I was getting,,, my buddy is a 65 year old jamaca dude who was my dad's friend he is also the guy who gave me about 5k worth of equipment,,,, really high end lights,,, he told me he would teach me how to grow,,, I told him I know how to grow,,,,, I quess I was wrong I don't know how to grow but I do now


----------



## AladinSane (May 24, 2020)

Good morning OFC and how are you old farts going to enjoy this beautiful day ?


----------



## AladinSane (May 24, 2020)

zigggy, sounds like your old buddy/mentor knows a thing or two about growing cannabis. Some of us old farts, i'm 72, have gained a little knowledge over the years. The big problem is remembering it. Congrats on your harvest.


----------



## zigggy (May 24, 2020)

Some how that reposted ,,,,,I have learned a lot from him,,, he's been growing since he was 15,,,he take's pruning to a hole new level ,,,he cuts off most of the fan leaves ,,,he says keeping the fan to a minimum helps the roots grow stronger,, thru the whole grow I keep thinking this old man is crazy and I should never let him in my grow rooms,,,, he told me you know how to grow leaves,,,,, I'm gonna teach you how to grow BUD


----------



## zigggy (May 24, 2020)

When it came harvest time,,,, I had only a little bit of fan leaves to trim,,,, the plant was mostly bud,,,,maybe I'll write a book


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 24, 2020)

Good morning old people hope everyone is having a great Sunday I'm staying hunker down away from the masses hope everyone is doing good this beautiful Sunday time to catch a Morning Buzz


----------



## Steve1 (May 24, 2020)

Good Afternoon OFC


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 24, 2020)

Evening old farts...went for a spin around the lake...my son and his friend caught several...all released back into the lake...2 largemouth and a big’ol carpe that pulled hard and won the battle...got him to the boat but not in...”Mimosa”...


----------



## AladinSane (May 25, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Hope a good day is had by all on this day honoring those that made the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 25, 2020)

Amen.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2020)

Hope everyone has a great Day of remembrance.


----------



## zigggy (May 25, 2020)

Good morning guys,,, rainy day in fla no BBQ today good day for popcorn and movies,,,,,


----------



## Steve1 (May 25, 2020)

Lazy day


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 25, 2020)

Hey there fellow old farts...still out here by the lake...all the memorial day campers are gone and it’s just us old stoners...we’ll probably go home tomorrow...that reservoir probably needs filling and it’s time to start watching trichomes...
Cheers!!!
“lambs bread”


----------



## AladinSane (May 25, 2020)

2RE, sounds enjoyable, something right up my alley.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 26, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Holiday is done and back on the run. Wishing all a great week!


----------



## AladinSane (May 26, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Hope all have a nice, healthy day.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 26, 2020)

Hello my peep,s so I have a problem.whoa!! Not with the girls!! There all healthy as can be.so I need some advice on fishing lures.ive went fishing 3 times in the last 8 days.didint get a single bite .fished in pay lake,well stocked and the Ohio river.i just ain't had one bite with nothing fake fish lures,big earth worms.well ne advice is welcomed and appreciated.also check out the latest grow journal updates on my grow thread..Back in the saddle again.happy growing and good day to y'all.


----------



## burnin1 (May 26, 2020)

Hello OFC

Sunny and hot here today.

I have had success trolling for trout with a variety of lures  Never had any luck trout fishing from shore.   The fish always bite best at dusk and dawn.
See if you can find a fishing report from your area.  I usually ask a clerk at a local bait and tackle shop what is biting and on what. Other than that it is trial and error.  I wish you good luck with fishing. 

Enjoy this day


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 26, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Hello OFC
> 
> Sunny and hot here today.
> 
> ...


Thx bro.i am new to fishing and just trying to figure it out.city boy here ,ain't done much fishing or hunting but can build about anything shoe a horse tend a farm and I can literally grow anything just don't know much about fishing or hunting.


----------



## zigggy (May 26, 2020)

Good morning my friends


----------



## longtimegrower (May 26, 2020)

Ive been putting a few plants out. Whats up guys. Good afternoon .  i posted some pictures in outdoor growing. This is been a crazy start. I hope its a sucess. Ttul


----------



## St_Nick (May 26, 2020)

If you are fishing for rainbow and brook  trout from the bank, try using small cubes of velveeta cheese on treble hooks.  The size one would use for 4 to 6 lb. line. (which is also what you should be using).  Farm raised trout bite really well on Salmon eggs or velveeta


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 26, 2020)

I will give all this advice a try.anything to help my fishing!.my lil girl and fiance has caught more than me.ha.thx again


----------



## St_Nick (May 26, 2020)

Been a real interesting day so far for me.  Harvested my last hydro plant.  Out of 4 good starters only one lasted 'till the end but I have a ton more in soil that will be done in a month.  Finally got my 200 amp service hooked up today and I have another 20 tons of fill in my driveway waiting to be spread.  It went from freezing last week to the high 80's today.


----------



## AladinSane (May 26, 2020)

For bass and pike, I tend to favor spinner baits. At least that's what I start with.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 26, 2020)

Hiiii everyone


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2020)

Hi guys, I love trout. That sounds good.  Summer is here, 82 or so now and heading for hotter. Hope this makes me get the pot in the ground for the summer grow. Thanks for the encouragement Re.  Nick, what is it that you have to spread? how heavy it sounds.
So I have big sure holy bud in the bathtub with a female of the same, and Mimosa, if we have seeds, I will call her holy mimosa. lol


----------



## Steve1 (May 26, 2020)

We've used whole kernel corn before


----------



## St_Nick (May 26, 2020)

Hey Rose, its a mixture of soil and old road bed.  Its to much to even think about shoveling!  Your outdoor grow always inspires me.  I would so like to be able to do a little two hole raised bed in the back yard.  Fishing actually sounds good.  I have been so preoccupied with getting things done while I can that I haven't had time to do the finer things in life.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 27, 2020)

Hey oldies, back home now...didn’t even get a chance to check the shop grow (in the dark right now)but the outside girls seem pretty stoked...It was killer hot at the lake today packing up all and coming home...Summer is certainly here...I don’t really care much for fishing, I just go because my wife likes it...and happy wife......
“Mimosa”


----------



## AladinSane (May 27, 2020)

Good morning OFC, hope all have a great day. 
2RE, always good to get back home.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2020)

Rose,,you grow in a ? That sounds cool. Does it drain good with only one hole?


----------



## zigggy (May 27, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (May 27, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## zigggy (May 27, 2020)

I think I need to restart my computer


----------



## zigggy (May 27, 2020)

I'm thinking of starting an outside grow,,, I have never grown outside,,, I think it will be fun,,,, I will have about a thousand questions,,, I will start them in the house,,, I'm only gonna grow 6 plants,,, I have a spot on my property that gets full sunlight and is not visible from the road,,,,my first question is when should I put them outside, how old ,,,,,I want to grow in 20 gallon ,,,should I start them in smaller pots and then uppot  or should I go from solo cups straight to the 20 gal pots,,,, do I have to get new food or will my foxfarms and bushdoc be OK,,,, thanks in advance,,, I'm sure I'll have many more


----------



## Steve1 (May 27, 2020)

Good Morning!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 27, 2020)

getting hit with a tropical storm.....Bertha one of the Butt sisters....rain in the forecast for the next 4 days....


----------



## St_Nick (May 27, 2020)

Hey Zig, good to hear from you.  I like to go from 2.5 gallon buckets into the ground.  I dig a hole about the size of an old wash tub  (30-36" by about 16" deep) refill it with amended soil and my plant.  Go from th solo cup to a mid sized container and after about 3-4 weeks, into the ground.


----------



## St_Nick (May 27, 2020)

Oh and start them under 18 hours of light so they don't go stupid when they go outside.


----------



## burnin1 (May 27, 2020)

Good day OFC

It is another hot day  In he 90s here.  I hear it is going to be in the 100s until Sat. in the valley.

I have clones ready to go outside soon.  I am using 20 and 25 gallon grow bags on my deck.  I ended up getting 6 "Vanilla Frosting" strain.  I was looking for Purple Punch.  They sell out quick.  I am excited about growing Vanilla frosting.  This is a new one for me.  My outdoor grows are always Indica.  They usually finish faster.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 27, 2020)

96 in my driveway under the carport...
the girls top row left to right,
Sunset Sherbet, the two little ones are blue dream autos...
front I forget but some supposed to be hi cbd with about equal amount thc...so far I have not fed them anything...the back row is in FFOF soil and the fronts are in some that I mixed up from a recipe for no till...I’m sure I’m supposed to be adding stuff to it but I’m finding it hard to concentrate in this heat...sounds like an excuse huh...oh well...guess I’ll go looking...cheers y’all...Mimosa...


----------



## stinkyattic (May 27, 2020)

Hot gusty and damp here today. Still working, forgetful boss making me crazy, i thought us stoners were supposed to be the ones with memory farts? I've just been trying to focus on my vegetables and flowering ornamentals this week, kinda frustrated the lawn mower has been pronounced dead-until-carbeurator-transplant. Nothing is ever as simple as an air filter I guess. Although I have not checked the fuel filter yet. Fingers crossed.
Everyone be well and stay chilled!


----------



## zigggy (May 27, 2020)

good night OFC,,,gonna end my day with a joint of kennabi and genesis live ,suppers ready on the head phones ,,,stay safe ,,,,zigggy


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2020)

Hi all, SA, i hope your mower can be saved.  RE, looking good, glad your home.  Ziggy, the plants are fine to go out now, they will veg until after June 21st when the days start to get slightly shorter daylight and very slowly switch to flowering. I will put mine out this week, I think.



Bubbletrouble said:


> Rose,,you grow in a ? That sounds cool. Does it drain good with only one hole?


I have smart pots in the tub now. I started out growing in my old bathtub, but now we have upped our game. lol Bigger cooler tub. I am breeding a mimosa and big sure holy bud in there at the moment. I use my bathroom to grow and clone etc. I am getting ready to start outdoors now.
Burnin,  Purple punch must be good. I think I smoked some and went to bed. Love that sometimes.

Nick, do you think you will see wv legal in our time? Better hurry huh.  We were going to come your way this summer, but not now.
Mr fist, Bertha doesn't sound good. Be safe guy. Is your state open and being stupid like so many? That is not an insult to you. That didn't sound good. Smokeumif you gotum. I am enjoying sunset sherbert while Annie is crying to get on my lap, no not s poiled here, no way. Good night baby girl Ziggggy , love you honey.


----------



## St_Nick (May 28, 2020)

Good Morning all.  Rose,  I think my backwards state will be the last to legalize but who knows.  The federals will probably legalize before WV.  I put rat poison out to deal with the rodents who came into my house because of the flooding.  Now I have to deal with the smell of dead varmints.  Not cool.


----------



## burnin1 (May 28, 2020)

Good morning OFC

It is going to be another hot day.  My attic fan has kicked on already.
I hope the weather is good where you are.

Take care and stay safe


----------



## WoodsRat (May 28, 2020)

Nick, I'm hoping after all the carnage that this virus has caused, it will make states look to replacing all that lost revenue with weed revenue. All it takes is the feds taking it off the list, period. They don't have to do anything else. Once decriminalized, the states will take over, as they should.


----------



## zigggy (May 28, 2020)

Morning,,,,95 today,,,, AC never stops running,, electric bill gonna be over 300 this month


----------



## zigggy (May 28, 2020)

We Need new banking laws also


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 28, 2020)

Good morning old peeps...yep another hot one followed hopefully by a cooling trend over the next week with some possible rain...


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2020)

Good morning all.  Nick, i hope not, i wish all states would just legalize already. so stupid. Re, I think we are in for triple digits soon, I sure hope it waits awhile.  My seeds in the bathroom are looking good. I am pretty excited to see the new hope. So happy. Thank you to Umbra for the bshb clone. I know he isn't reading, but I would like him to know.  Have a good day you people.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 28, 2020)

2RedEyes...is that clover you have planted in with your plants?  That seems....brilliant!  How is it working out?  Seems like planting a nitrogen producing cover crop as mulch would work great.

I think I read somewhere that Pennsylvania was considering legalizing cannabis because of the costs of Covid-19.  Need to get the Feds on the bandwagon.  Banking laws need to be part of it.


----------



## zigggy (May 28, 2020)

the only good thing to come out of the virus thing is that more family's are eating dinner toghter as a family ..,,i read a report somewhere saying that 85 % of successful people remember eating dinner as a family ,,,I think we have  lost that over the years  ,,,I think its great to be able to sit and enjoy each others company ...im sure once this thing passes and we get back to normal...we will go back to eating alone or at different times ,,,im glad my son is getting so much time with me and his grand parents


----------



## St_Nick (May 28, 2020)

Got to the mid 90's here but Harley and I staying safe inside.  Spent several hours in the garden today and have several hours of work left to go.  Who says growing weed isn't work?!  I started some Zombie Kush and some Kmintz from Ripper seeds and then I started Oregon Lemons and Triple Grape.  I also have about a dozen GG clones that are coming along.  Lotta work!


----------



## AladinSane (May 28, 2020)

Good evening fellow old farts. Never in my lifetime did I think legalizing cannabis would happen. I have been stoned for over 50 years, ever since  my country sent me on a 2 year vacation to southeast Asia. Now, at 72 my state has both medical and recreational cannabis. Still find it hard to believe. Taxes on cannabis may just save this country. It's got to help, at least.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 28, 2020)

isnt that something AladinSane....I think eventually it will happen...all that really needs doing is like Zigggy said, take it off the federal danger list and let the states decide...I think if the feds relax, pretty much all the states will jump in too...I didn’t even start growing till it became legal and hadn’t really smoked consistently till then either but I had a job and a family and such all that time trying to be a standup guy...soon as California legalized recreational I started growing, just about the time I retired from my corporate slave days...
cheers, “Mimosa” Cuz that’s what I got...


----------



## zigggy (May 28, 2020)

Two year vacation in southeast Asia,, funny,,,,


----------



## Steve1 (May 28, 2020)

Hot and Rainy here in the south. Typical spring/summer weather pattern


----------



## St_Nick (May 28, 2020)

Lightning just hit here so close I bought jumped out of my skin!


----------



## hollowpoint (May 29, 2020)

Happy Friday Everyone !


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2020)

Get up older folks. Its Friday and man am i glad. Hope everyone has a great weekend. Coffee time.


----------



## AladinSane (May 29, 2020)

Good morning OFC, hope all have a great day. Can not kid my fellow old farts about being old as I'm probably the oldest old fart at 72. Enjoy life.


----------



## zigggy (May 29, 2020)

Good morning everybody


----------



## WoodsRat (May 29, 2020)

Nothing wrong with getting older when you consider the alternative.....


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 29, 2020)

Good morning young stoners...Much different out here today...I may actually get something done..gotta be at least 10 degrees cooler as that ol delta breeze come rolling up the hill from the sf bay...might even rain this weekend...gonna smoke me up some “lambs bread“, grab my shears and start trimmin the bushes round here...I’ll be trimmin weed maybe next week or after...cheers...


----------



## burnin1 (May 29, 2020)

Hello OFC

I picked up some Wedding Cake from a dispensary down in the Big Valley.  I paid 15 bucks for the 1/8.  
I feel rich after finally getting my stimulus check. ha ha

Have an awesome day you amazing people!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 29, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Got to the mid 90's here but Harley and I staying safe inside.  Spent several hours in the garden today and have several hours of work left to go.  Who says growing weed isn't work?!  I started some Zombie Kush and some Kmintz from Ripper seeds and then I started Oregon Lemons and Triple Grape.  I also have about a dozen GG clones that are coming along.  Lotta work!


Yes growing is most definitely a lot of work.but I know we are all grateful to be doing it.i got 27 going.12 girls almost 3 weeks into flower and 15 clones in veg.its alot of work.hell I still got to locate and prep my outdoor plots.gotta have em out by like June 14-21.happy growing


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 29, 2020)

Evening old farts, well best wishes ya know...I was gonna trim them bushes but my son needed a ride so...one thing and another, maybe lunch and a beer...trimming tomorrow...smokin whatever was last in my grinder...cheers!


----------



## WoodsRat (May 30, 2020)

Good morning, folks. The sun is out but the world is wet. Got a real toad strangler last night. I haven't seen that much rain come down that fast in a long time.


----------



## zigggy (May 30, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## St_Nick (May 30, 2020)

Good morning everyone.  Rained all night but the sun is shining bright today.  I guess Minneapolis is turning into a war zone, some people will take any opportunity to be an a$$.  How is looting a good thing?  So glad I'm a country boy.  Smoking some Sonic this morning and still smelling dead rats.


----------



## zigggy (May 30, 2020)

Good morning Nick  try putting moth balls around the house,,,,


----------



## burnin1 (May 30, 2020)

Good morning OFC
 it is supposed to cool down today.  Sunny and no clouds so far,

I accidentally broke the stem on one of  my outside plants yesterday.  I am so bummed.  I taped it up and staked it.  If that does not look like it will it will work I will put it in a rapid rooter or some rock wool and try to regrow roots.  I have done that before.  Once many years ago I stuck a broken stem into just dirt and it regrew.  I may just buy another clone anyways.



WoodsRat said:


> Got a real toad strangler last night.


Toad strangler.   I have never heard that before.  I like it. ha ha   I call rain storms like that "gully washers".

Time for more coffee and a few hits of "wedding cake".

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Steve1 (May 30, 2020)

It was rainy here to. Trying to dry everything out. Checked on the plants, did some LST on them yesterday and they’re recovering nicely. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 30, 2020)

I think it rained overnight here...seems like I heard it thru my open window last night...or I was dreaming...my wife recently decided to go back to work one day per week as something to do and a way to stay in touch with old friends and clients (she’s a hair dresser) and today is work day so I’m “free To do as I want” wasn’t that an old stones tune...think I’ll surprise her by doing the laundry...among other things...
I guess we had our share of idiots out west here banging on innocents cars and carrying on...sure your pissed off but did it help to break the window of someone’s car that probably feels exactly the same way you do about the killing of Mr Floyd...go protest at the police station or the courthouse...
cheers old guys, another fine cool day today, don’t waste it...
”lambs bread”


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2020)

Burnin1,,i have had stalks fall over and bend straight down where it almost looked broke. Pulled it back up,,put a splint on it and it grew like crazy.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 30, 2020)

Good afternoon anyone watching  launch its live now


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 30, 2020)

N.E.wguy said:


> Good afternoon anyone watching  launch its live now


My son called this afternoon to ask me the same question...I told him, I worked in the aerospace bizzness for most of my working career...I’m retired now and I’m not all that interested in rich folks getting richer...all power to them but I’ll keep my feet on the ground...
hey old folks, we had quite the storm here this afternoon...got thunder lightning rain and sunshine all at the same time...fun sittin out on the porch with a beer and cigar and my pipe...cheers!
It‘s Mimosa for a week or two...


----------



## AladinSane (May 31, 2020)

Good Sunday morning OFC, hope all have a good day and good health. We have a cool spell, high in the 50's.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2020)

Morning old folks. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## burnin1 (May 31, 2020)

Hello OFC

I have not received any rain like most of CA yet.   Another sunny day here.

I ventured out and bought another clone last night.  They had no more "Vanilla Frosting" so I bought a Blue Dream to replace my clone with the severed stem.
I have been sitting outside with my clones enjoying with  a good cup of Hawaiian coffee and smoking some "Wedding Cake".  It is a great day to have a great day.  Enjoy this one friends.


----------



## zigggy (May 31, 2020)

Good afternoon


----------



## St_Nick (May 31, 2020)

G'day folks. Yesterday  i Had to get a new phone and all the hassle that entails.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 31, 2020)

hello and good afternoon to all, Zigggy, B1, Aladine, Bubble, St Nick...We got some real good rain and sound effects yesterday, and today is a nice sunny but not too hot day...I’m gonna use it up the best I can...cheers y’all...haven’t smoked anything yet but I’ll take care of that soon...


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2020)

Hi you people. Strange times we are going thru. Bud and I called a friend that we hadn't seen since 1973. He and his wife were our best friends in alaska and we brought them home to NC and VA and to my parents house and Buds and theirs. We hadn't talked since then. All this race stuff got me thinking about them. so we called them. what a treat. I said you still smoke pot, he said haven't missed a day since i saw you last. lol He said he was thinking of us yesterday too. WE had not spoke in 47 years. We agreed we though the race stuff was going away. it has not. and i guess never will. I am sad. and privileged. 

Got some good seeds going in the bathtub. WOO HOO PEEPS.


----------



## St_Nick (May 31, 2020)

Doing a major tune up and maintenance session on scooter. Harley  and I are in need of a long ride.


----------



## burnin1 (May 31, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (May 31, 2020)

it is such a good feeling to reconnect with old friends Rose.  I reconnected with a friend whose family I have known since I was 5 a few months ago. I lost touch with their family when I moved to the Bay Area in the 80s.  Sadly she told me her Brother who was my best friend in grade school through high school passed away 9 years ago from a heart attack.   The memories are with me always.


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2020)

Thanks Burnin, I am sorry about the news of your friend. We are at the age where it happens. It was so good to hear from him. I told him he sounded like an old black man, he said he was one. He has lung cancer so we will get some oil out to him soon.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 31, 2020)

Rose, your like an essential service...you should be subsidized by our government for the work you do...I’m still in touch with my really good friends and talk fairly frequently, most of my fun acquaintances are friends online...I’m finally starting to get my small micro shop in 
order, lately this is one of my favorite places to be if I’m at home...
cheers, smokin Mimosa again...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 1, 2020)

Good Morning OFC and happy June 1...hoping for a smoother second half of the year! Take care and stay safe...Peace ya'll


----------



## zigggy (Jun 1, 2020)

Good morning my friends


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Good Morning OFC !   Have a great day. RedEyes your shop looks great!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 1, 2020)

What up folks can't believe it's already June wow.......what is going on in the country lately is scary,cant believe all the peeps looting and burning places of business,make no sense to me....that is not protesting....and times


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 1, 2020)

sad times


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello OFC
Another nice day today except for the big dark clouds rolling east.

I remember the Watts Riots.  That was serious.  You think we would have trained our law enforcement to be better by now.
By far across the country most of the protesters have been peaceful.   There are almost  always low lifes in any crowd that do stupid stuff.  
Those people need to be locked up.

I pray for peace and love for our country.  I choose not to attack or hate anyone right now.  We don't need that anymore. It only makes things worse.

Have a GREAT day!


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 1, 2020)

Good afternoon OFC. Let's all smoke the pipe of peace and justice for all.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 1, 2020)

2RedEyes, very nice and neat little workshop. Wish mine was that together.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you for speaking peace Burnin. It's true... we need more kindness and open communications,  with less greed and posturing. 

Redeyes I love that you're using an old circular sawblade for a breakup tray. Cracks me up.

I've been super absorbed with yard work and Work work and ignoring my plants... I wish I could treat them like cacti and force them into a dormant season til September... but the devils lettuce is a demanding weed. 

Be well Old Stoners. It will get better. I just hope it doesn't get worse first. May fate be kind to those who are kind, and catch the opportunists on video for at least a good public shaming... our modern version of the good ol' rotten tomato stockade in the town square. Action (or inaction) which fails to bring us forward will always hold us back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2020)

As for the Riots,,i will keep my mouth shut and my opinion to myself. You dont want to know what i think about thieves, thugs,and bad cops,, and what i would do to them if allowed.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 1, 2020)

You and me both bubble!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 2, 2020)

hello friends...it’s a very nice summer evening here in norcal...my wife has been freaking lately about her children out in the big’ol world and all that’s goin on lately...I mean she freaks out over everybody's children with what she’s always looking at...I tell her, just quite looking...she won’t...she’s a worrier...(is that spelled correctly)....well, I might blather on all night so, y’all get high okay!!!
cheers


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 2, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> As for the Riots,,i will keep my mouth shut and my opinion to myself. You dont want to know what i think about thieves, thugs,and bad cops,, and what i would do to them if allowed.





2RedEyes said:


> You and me both bubble!!!



I'll join, to make 3 of us.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 2, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Went to bed early (for me), so I'm up early. Drinking coffee, fresh ground 100% Columbian beans.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Rough night and Morning. Got a call from our daughter that our SIL was found unresponsive on the floor. He’s at the hospital now on a ventilator. No brain function. Everything checks fine it just seems like his brain stopped working. The kids are at my house right now. Not going to tell them anything yet until we hear more from our daughter.  37, too young. Makes you realize how fragile our bodies are


----------



## thegloman (Jun 2, 2020)

Good morning y'all!
Well, life has been a challenge lately as my aunt passed away on the 6th of May.
 Even though she drove me nuts with her odd ways I still miss her.  
Now I have to close her estate which is no little job.  She had SO much and didn't leave me any clues as to who what or where to find her accounts.
On top of that I'm alone and have to clean out her 5000sq.ft. home.  
Oh well, I suppose if I wasn't doing this I'd just be doing something else.
  My girls are doing well though.
Here's a shot of my babies.
Frank's Gift is the one in the middle sticking her little colas up for all to see.
I hope y'all are well.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 2, 2020)

Prayers are with your loved ones steve1.
These are trying times for sure.


----------



## zigggy (Jun 2, 2020)

Good morning guys


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 2, 2020)

Very sad to hear that, Steve. 37 is way too young to be cashing in your chips.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 2, 2020)

Steve1, our prayers are with you and yours, hope all things are OK.
gloman, sorry to hear of your aunts passing, may she RIP.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 2, 2020)

Wow, sorry to hear about your son in law Steve, hope they can figure it out and get him back to his family...Gman you have been a blessing to your aunt...sorry for your loss...
Good morning ofc...


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 2, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about your son in law Steve, hope they can figure it out and get him back to his family...Gman you have been a blessing to your aunt...sorry for your loss...
> Good morning ofc...


They're saying now it looks like he had a stroke. They're trying a couple of things but if he doesn't improve by tomorrow, the discussion of removing the ventilator begins


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2020)

Oh no, bad news for you guys. Steve, i am so sorry.  Gman, you were kind to  your Aunt, i know you will do a good job for her. It isn't easy. 
We are making some oil from some donated shake. Isn't that nice? Looks like it will be a lot.  We started with a half a pound of shake. IT is going in the distilliar now.  Good thing bud remembers how to do it... Stoner rosebud...not so much


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks Rosebud. I wish I knew how to do all that. making the Oils, Rosin etc.  I watched a video on making hash the other night. I have bags of trimmings and sugar leaves in my freezer


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 2, 2020)

So sorry to hear this bad news...my thoughts are with you Steve & Gman...
This little branch had grown into the lights in my cabinet so I bent it over and that did it just fine...they are close to finishing but we are leaving for a couple days so I cut that one for a bit of early sample...it’ll be a few days before it dries and I’ll cut the rest later...I’m gonna try just harvesting the tops and let everything else enjoy some better light for a few days before cutting the rest...
This is Lambs Bread...can’t wait to try it and see how it compares to rosebuds LB...
Cheers!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2020)

I hope yours is speedier than mine. IT has lost some of its sativaish. I still like it but it isn't the speedy kind i like anymore, it is very relaxing. Which i can do pretty well on my own. ha.  The oil is almost out of the distillar. Then it goes on the coffee warmer until every bit of booze is gone.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 2, 2020)

I think this should be my biggest harvest to date...I tortured them quite a bit though...after I harvest I’ll post picks of the knots I tied them in...every time I folded them, they put on a stretch...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 2, 2020)

Steve, I'm so, so sorry to hear what your family is going through. I wish peace to you and yours. It sounds like you are all close and your family is there for each other. Be well.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 2, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Steve, I'm so, so sorry to hear what your family is going through. I wish peace to you and yours. It sounds like you are all close and your family is there for each other. Be well.


Thank you. It’s always hard when you’re losing someone but we we just together the day before for my grand daughters birthday. You never know. Cherish every moment


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 2, 2020)

Bud porn, 2/3 done


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 3, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Early to bed, early to rise. Coffee is the drink of the morning, fresh ground Columbian beans. 
Steve1, praying for the best outcome for your SIL.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 3, 2020)

Good morning ofc.  Another day in paradise.


----------



## zigggy (Jun 3, 2020)

Good morning OFC,,,, sorry Steve,,,,, if there is no brain activity,,, let the young man go,,,,,,,god will carry him the rest of the way,,,,, just be there for your family,, again sorry


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks and I agree Ziggy, not completely my choice. I can only offer advice. I believe that will happen today though


----------



## zigggy (Jun 3, 2020)

Like you said its not your choice,,,, just be there for your daughter,,, at a time like this a girl needs her dad,,,,,,


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 3, 2020)

Fine looking sativa you've got growing there, Mr. Nick.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 3, 2020)

On a lighter note. Some of my plants at 3 weeks old. Been working on training to keep them low  I have 1 mystery Auto flower in the left front that’s getting close to harvest


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 3, 2020)

Good morning friends...sitting in the parking lot of the local hospital waiting while my wife is having surgery to remove a cyst from the back of her hand...it’s a hot one here in the parking lot today...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 3, 2020)

Sitting in my backyard garden havin a cigar, beer’n my pipe...the air is pretty still tonight so I grabbed a box fan that was in a nearby storage and set it up near my favorite shade tree chair which happens to face my girls...of the 5, three are autos that are already starting to flower...the fans really puts all that in my face...I kinda like it...hey @thegloman  that’s my little SR-1 hemp girl on the left...hope your doing well gman!


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 4, 2020)

Good morning OFC, hope all have a good day. 
2RE, very nice looking place to sit and have a bowl, not to mention the "devil's lettuce" all around.


----------



## zigggy (Jun 4, 2020)

OFC


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Good Morning!!!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello friends

I hope everyone is safe and well.

Most everything is open here near me.   I went to an actual Doctors appt. and not a phone appointment yesterday. I wore one of my masks to be safe.  They only let one person at a time in the waiting room.  They would not let me in until a nurse took my temp and made me use hand sanitizer.  Then I go in and before I see the Doc they make me use hand sanitizer again.  I wonder if this will be the new normal for the time being.  Maybe  when people start dying by the hundreds and not thousands every day in the US things will be semi-normal.  I thought I would get my hair cut while I was out yesterday.  I called to make an appt.  ha ha  NOT!!  Everyplace I called was booked out over a week in advance. It has been about 5 months since I have had a haircut.  I guess I can wait another week ot two.

My heart goes out to you Steve and Gloman.   

Life is short.  Enjoy this day you awesome people.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 4, 2020)

btw  those are great photos 2 Red and Steve


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 4, 2020)

G'morning all.  90 and muggy here, sure beats the cold.  My daughter is a hair stylist.  She is booked solid for the next 3 weeks.  They opened Monday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 4, 2020)

2redeyes,,what is that growing in your pots with your weed?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 4, 2020)

Clover...my thought was clover will fix nitrogen from the air in the soil...but appearantly not till the clover dies...so I added some straw on top and will add a layer of home compost soon...probably best as an off season cover crop....


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 4, 2020)

Good evening OFC. Love to look at bud porn in the evening.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 5, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Happy Friday and I do hope everyone is well in these stressful times.Enjoy some cannabis and stay safe!...Peace to our World!


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 5, 2020)

Good morning OFC. I raise my cup of coffee in a salute to all of those people on the "front lines" of this pandemic. May everyone enjoy the day.


----------



## zigggy (Jun 5, 2020)

Good morning friends


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello OFC.  Gonna be a little bit cooler today so I'm hoping to get lots accomplished.   The last flood we had took nearly 20 feet of my back yard.  
I need to jar my last water garden Sonic.   Then I am going to get started on the garage.   Smoke em if ya got em,  I am


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Good morning. Hope everyone has a safe and productive day


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2020)

You old timers get your butts to work. If i got to work,,you need to work.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> You old timers get your butts to work. If i got to work,,you need to work.


Haha   This old timer still works every day!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I am going to my Sisters house on the central coast this weekend. She lives near Moro Bay one block from the beach.  It will be fun.



Bubbletrouble said:


> You old timers get your butts to work. If i got to work,,you need to work.


I have worked more hours in my life than most people could in 3 life times.  lolol  
Only my failing health keeps me from working now.  I neve thought I would retire.  I am weird.  I love working.

Have an awesome weekend friends!


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 5, 2020)

We're getting a visit from a tropical storm this weekend. Rainy and windy.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 5, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> You old timers get your butts to work. If i got to work,,you need to work.


I'm done working for anybody but myself. I spent over 2 years in Vietnam and 28 years as a structure firefighter in a deplorable city none of you would want to live in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2020)

Okay AladinSane,,ill work for you. And thank you for your service. I was in the Army, but Vietnam was coming to an end.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m done workin for a living...if I work, it’ll be for me...and I’ll take a break whenever I feel the need...but I don’t mind a bit that you have a nice new job mr bubble...cheers!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 5, 2020)

So it turns out I did work today...chopped these tops of my indoor grow and I’ll leave the rest to mature a few more days...got’m all hung up in my music room stinkin to high heaven...there is probably half this much bud left on the bush, hopefully it will continue to mature...I have never tried harvesting this way before so I don’t know...I know I took as much as I felt like today...a pretty rough trim but all I was willing to do today, I don’t mind doing a dry trim if I’ve removed most of the big stuff...
to the left of those tags is Lambs Bread and to the right is Nurse Larry x Valentine....looking forward to having a variety for smoking...


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 6, 2020)

Good morning OFC, hope all have a good Saturday. 
2RE, bountiful harvest the way I look at it, variety too, good job. Congrats.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2020)

How did you grow buds that look like guitars. 
Hope everyone has a great day. Im not going to do nothing but rest. My butt is wore out. Im going back to the beginning of this thread to see how it got started. Pretty cool thread so far. Im at page 19 i think. Rose started a cool thread. Its the biggest thread on this site.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 6, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> How did you grow buds that look like guitars.
> Hope everyone has a great day. Im not going to do nothing but rest. My butt is wore out. Im going back to the beginning of this thread to see how it got started. Pretty cool thread so far. Im at page 19 i think. Rose started a cool thread. Its the biggest thread on this site.


Hello and greetings to my fellow cultivators.can you direct me to this thread you speak of?.thx and happy growing to you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2020)

Your on it KYfarmerb,,just go back to the 1st page of this thread.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 6, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Hello and greetings to my fellow cultivators.can you direct me to this thread you speak of?.thx and happy growing to you.


I believe you're on it.
Sorry, you beat me to the post.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 6, 2020)

G'day folks. Sunny today and pleasant outside.   This thread is part 2. The original was started by keef and was at 1900 pages when it froze and Rose started this one.  Lots of good people have come and gone since then. 
Have a nice day peeps


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2020)

Good morning, RE, i would like to smoke a joint or 1- out there with you and your wife, looks like a nice place to chill, and lord knows we need to chill.  Gman, thinking about you daily. Steve, i hope things get better, i am sorry.
You know what is wonderful? A good cup of coffee. YUM.  Now i need a little pot to go with hit. enjoy your day peeps and stay safe.  Last week was hard. really hard.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 6, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Your on it KYfarmerb,,just go back to the 1st page of this thread.


I've smoked myself stupid.thx


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 6, 2020)

If I eat Nerds candy, is it cannibalism?


----------



## giggy (Jun 7, 2020)

what up old farts. playing on the computer this morn and thought i would poke my head in and say hi. hope yall are doing well.


----------



## zigggy (Jun 7, 2020)

good morning everyone,,,crappy day,, getting the tail end of the tropical storm,,,,good day to stay in bed and watch movies,,,have a good day guys


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey guys, Got the scooter going so today me and Harley are gonna take the Harley for a long long ride.  Have a great day and smoke em if you can.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 7, 2020)

Happy Sunday, old farts.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Should be making landfall where I am within the next couple of hours


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 7, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Should be making landfall where I am within the next couple of hours


Are you planning to hunker down and ride it out ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 7, 2020)

Enjoy your ride Nick!!!went down in the valley to my grand babies 8th grad graduation party...mostly just a chance for us adults to hang together and drink beer while swapping stories and eating bbq...it was for her in that she was the honorable attendant, had some friends over and she got some goodies...quite the blow down there though like a wind tunnel but dry and a bit chilly coming right thru the sf bay...back home now and enjoying a mild breeze...
cheers y’all, “lambs bread”


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 7, 2020)

Everyone needs a little bud porn now and then.   Day 50


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 7, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Are you planning to hunker down and ride it out ?


Yes. We aren’t going anywhere. Worst was to the east of us


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 8, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Nice looking buds everyone is growing...Wishing all a safe and happy week!


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 8, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Hope all have a good day and a good week. I have to go out of town until Thursday. See you then.
Steve1, Hope it blew over you with no damage.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 8, 2020)

Have a safe trip, Mr. Sane. There's a bunch of crazy people out there, and when I get out, there's one more.


----------



## zigggy (Jun 8, 2020)

Good morning guys more rain today,,,,hope it stops long enough to cut my grass it's about a foot high


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2020)

Morning older then me people. Just kidding. Im in my 60s,, but i only look like im 59+...


----------



## zigggy (Jun 8, 2020)

Only 32,,,,,but I have an old soul


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 8, 2020)

Sup ol'Farts? (48 here)

MRI next week (I'm feel fine) 


pictures of whats up:


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 8, 2020)

zigggy said:


> Only 32,,,,,but I have an old soul


I have a tattoo older than you!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 8, 2020)

Me too. A bunch of 'em.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2020)

My oldest Tat is 47yrs old.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Good  morning
 Nice looking grow Nick
No Tats one me.  Just scars.  A  Nurse once told me once after a surgery that he wanted a tat that looked like the stitches on my leg.  The scar still  kinda looks like that. 

Enjoy this day friends


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2020)

Joe,  it is always so good to see you. How many years are you on?  Nice rig, do you like it? Is it your fave. Did someone get fixed?
Zigggy is about 65 as far as stress making you old. She has been thru way too much but she handles it. I have no tattoos. 
I got a trampoline. I have been very sad as my s-i-l was racially tormented this week. Broke my heart. 
HP nice to see you, what are you cooking lately?


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 8, 2020)

Good evening everyone. Spent the evening with the neighbor,  good beer and good doobage was had by all.  Sat around a fire and discussed the crazy stuff we did when we wuz younger.  I'm sure gonna miss this Gorilla Glue when she's gone, although I have a dozen clones that will come around again this fall.  Whats good on the tube tonite?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 9, 2020)

Rose, I’m so sorry that people can’t just be kind or at least mind their own bizziness...some people suck...I hear ya Nick, I’m down to a single strain but that’s about to be rectified...and I got a couple more growin out there in the garden for the fall...my son is about to put in a patch Of Strawberry cheesecake...
cheers y’all


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2020)

Good morning all, it is raining cats and dogs. Hope you are all stoned as needed and may sunshine on you all.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 9, 2020)

Last week they were predicting rain for today but it dried up and now there is no rain in the forcast... but it is in the lower 80’s which is kinda nice and mayhaps 70’s tomorrow...had my backyard girls on a concrete block shelf sorta thing and they were getting a little too close to the top of the fence so I took one level of blocks out, added some fresh compost to the tops of the pots and gave them a drink...picked a couple nice zuccini’s for dinner tonight and now I’m having breakfast for lunch, Ya’ll have a great day!!!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Good evening Old Farmers Club
Sunny and nice again.  In the 70s here.
The plants in my shop don't look so good because the bud covered branches are drooping and falling over.  I have them staked and tied.  Every time I go down there another branch needs to be tied up or staked.  They should finish flowering by the end of the month.  It smells very good in my shop.  I have 4 Blue Dreams and two Magic Melons down there.  On my deck outside I am down to 4 Vanilla Frostings.  Some critter ate one so I replaced it with another Blue Dream.  The tomato that I planted in the deep 25 gallon grow bag is gone.  Some critter pulled it out and made off with it.  The same with my petunias.  They have been ripped out of their pots.  I have seen possums and racoons on my deck at night.  Not sure what is eating my flowers and my tomato.  sigh

Enjoy this evening you amazing people.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 9, 2020)

Cost of liv‘n in the country I guess b1...had the same issues for quite some time till I downsized and moved back to town...mostly deer are the plant eaters at least out west here...jus5. Gotta figure out what they don’t like...Pleasantly medicated and sitting in the garden havin a beer and a cigar...cheers, “NLxV”...


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 10, 2020)

Woodchucks are my garden raiders. They particularly like zucchini plants.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 10, 2020)

So far the only thing I have to worry about are the squirrels. They love baby Merliton (chayote squash)


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2020)

Squirrels get a BB in the butt if they mess with my garden. Not to mention my dog who has caught a couple already and shook the pee out of them.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 10, 2020)

Good morning OFC
I hope everyone is staying safe.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2020)

We feed the squirrels and they don't bother a thing.  It is a good deal. Good morning, i have my last sunset sherbert in a solo cup with the seed half popped and the other half of the shell hanging on. You know how much i wanna mess with it? I have learned not to do that but it is driving me crazy, a short trip, ya'll. Our garden in so late. why? I have no idea.  My seed project is looking good. woohoo. Hope your all well and stoned as needed.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 10, 2020)

I've been trying natural deterents to keep them away. I think they're tree rats but I don't want to kill them. Unless I'm in the woods hunting them but I have'nt done that in ages.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 10, 2020)

I have the same problem Rose, can’t stand to see that seed shell hangin on...sometimes I give it a tug but I know I should just let it go...my old table saw in my shop has been getting kinda klunky of late so I decided to build my own...got a good portion of it finished today and it’s working well and much quieter than the old one...still gotta build a fence and attach the top...about to head out to the garden for a smoke...cheers y’all...and have a good night!!!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 11, 2020)

Good Morning Farmers...Enjoying some rare cool air in June here...hoping everyone is doing good and in good spirits. Ms Rose hows things over your way?...I have been cooking on the smoker more and enjoying some great garden produce. Even storing some by dehydrating and vac/packing it. Enjoy this fine Summer day !


----------



## zigggy (Jun 11, 2020)

good morning my friends ,,,beautiful morning here in fla ,,,,thanks rosebud ,,,love you too


----------



## zigggy (Jun 11, 2020)

I tell my son 10 times a ay to clean up his toys,,,,, mostly LEGOS ,,,,the other day I was sitting in my office paying bills ...I hears the boy cry out ,,I go running into his room ,,,hes laying on the floor holding his foot ,,,I ask what happened he said I stepped on a LEGO,,,i laughed my ass off ,,,does that make me a bad parent ,,,over the last 5 years I have stepped on a 100 LEGOS ,,,hes never stepped on one ,,I don't know how he does it ,,,anyway a few hours later I found his cleaning up his toys ,,,now hes walking around the house in his timberlands


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 11, 2020)

ness said:


> I look in my book the other day to see what this stretching of the plants mean.  Couldn't fine anything on the stretch.   Is it a good thing?  Because, most of my plants are stretching.


It means you need to bring your light closer or increase its intensity.

*from an elder old fart


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello OFC

Warm day, hot coffee and a hooter to start this morning. yay!

I miss Ness...

Try not to let the little things in life bother you OFC. 






Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 11, 2020)

Was gonna say good morning but looked at the clock...So good afternoon old farts...welcome to MP and OFC there Buzzy...Whatcha growing? A pleasant enough day here in NCal...Gonna go help my disabled sister-in-law clean up some mess while her worthless husband is outa town...cheers y’all...


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks, 2.

Prayer Pupil (Mass Medical Strain)
BOO "bag of oranges" (USEFUL SEEDS)
Purple Cake (Greenpoint Seeds)
EEEE (Mass Medical Freebie for spending a lot on seeds at DC Seed Exchange)
all fem seeds

Kinda humid in northeast NY today......was going to mow again but when I felt that 72 dewpoint changed my mind, lol.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Good morning

I went to the Dr. yesterday and got stuck in a traffic jam.  
'




Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 12, 2020)

I grow Marigolds along with my buds. Natural bug chaser. Try it, it might just work.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 12, 2020)

Buzzy said:


> *from an elder old fart


Elder old fart ? I'm 72, so who's the older fart now ? Ha, Ha, Ha. Happy to see you join in on the fun.


----------



## thegloman (Jun 12, 2020)

Howdy y'all!
Sorry it's been a while.
Rose
I'm getting close to another harvest of the Frank's Gift!  I gotta say, that's one good producing, easy to trim, Awesome medicine plant!   Thanks Again!
Still lots going on here as I get the estate ready for sale so I'm going to have to take down my grow again and pack it all up till I get situated someplace else.  I figure at least a year before this house goes up on the market but most folks don't want to buy a house with a pot garden growing in it. ( Or at least they won't admit to it)


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 13, 2020)

Good to hear your getting on with it gman...you have my sympathy and best wishes...Raining here in NCal this evening...I’m sitting on the porch under a tin roof...just a soft rain right now...very enjoyable after a bowl of something fine...BBxV


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2020)

I wish you all the best G-man.  I know what you are going through after having lost my Mom last Oct.  Sorting through her stuff was really hard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2020)

Morning old farts. Hope everyone has a great day. Get up,,get your canes and go outside.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 13, 2020)

Good morning OFC members. Time to get up, the weekend is upon us.


----------



## ram40ut (Jun 13, 2020)

Where is that?


----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2020)

morning old farts, happy sunnyday morn. wifes gotta work today and i'm going to go try to set my car body on the frame today. still trying to decide what color it needs to be, what ever it turns out to be it will be standout.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC, on this fine Sunday.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Good Morning OFC


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello OFC

I made an appointment to get my haircut last week.  I got in yesterday.  I had to wear a mask.  It was weird.  To cut around my ears I had to remove the loop around my ears and hold it in place one at a time.  The stylists all wore masks as well.  So many people walked in without appointments and were turned away.
Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 14, 2020)

Good afternoon old pot growers...hangin in the easy chair on the south shore of Donner Lake...first learned of the infamous Donner party while studying California history in the 4th grade...Cheers!!!
“Lambs Bread”


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Nice and peaceful view.  I camped up at Donner Pass when I was in the Boy Scouts.
Thanks for sharing your serenity in the Sierras with us.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 14, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Good evening Old Farmers Club
> Sunny and nice again.  In the 70s here.
> The plants in my shop don't look so good because the bud covered branches are drooping and falling over.  I have them staked and tied.  Every time I go down there another branch needs to be tied up or staked.  They should finish flowering by the end of the month.  It smells very good in my shop.  I have 4 Blue Dreams and two Magic Melons down there.  On my deck outside I am down to 4 Vanilla Frostings.  Some critter ate one so I replaced it with another Blue Dream.  The tomato that I planted in the deep 25 gallon grow bag is gone.  Some critter pulled it out and made off with it.  The same with my petunias.  They have been ripped out of their pots.  I have seen possums and racoons on my deck at night.  Not sure what is eating my flowers and my tomato.  sigh
> 
> ...


I've got a few blue dream flowering at the moment also.check em out at my thread,( Back in the saddle again).happy growing to you bro


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 15, 2020)

I have a couple blue dream autos that are flowering in the back yard right now...a month and a half or so left to go...


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC. 
2RedEyes, Donner Lake looks like a beautiful, remote place that I would love. 
The week awaits us.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 15, 2020)

Back with terrible news, my wife passed away this morning.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2020)

Good morning all. Looking nice RE, wish i was there. lol. Gman, i am sorry about your aunt's passing. I think she was lucky to have you. I have had a packet of Pennywise cbd seeds on my counter for you. I can hang on to them until your ready.  I am so glad you enjoyed the FG.
So i went to the dispensary yesterday. smoking some "wheres my bike". Seriously. A sativa. woohoo. 
our garden has one small plant in it.. why. I have seedlings but haven't put them out,,, too tiny. OH, dear.

I hope you are all sufficiently medicated.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2020)

Aladinsane, Oh no, oh no oh no, I am so shocked and sorry. Was it expected? That doesn't help. Please know you are in my thoughts.  So sorry.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 15, 2020)

I am so sorry Aladinsane.  I wish you lots of love and light in this time of sorrow.  Words cannot express my sympathy.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 15, 2020)

Aladinsane I’m so sorry to hear that. Our prayers are with you and your family


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 15, 2020)

Wow Alad, words are hard to find to express that loss...I wish you peace of mind...So many lost loved ones lately...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 16, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...I hope everyone is well and sufficiently stoned this week...Sorry to hear of your loss Aladin. Peace to your World.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Good Morning OFC. Hot but less humid day in the south


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 16, 2020)

Quite a nice morning here near Saratoga Springs, NY.........sun's out, humidity low, little to no wind.  A good day to tinker in gardens me thinks.  

Wish I had weed, "told off" my local connection last week, I bought off him when I was out in the past.  Fuggin guy charges $280 a zee and its mids 90% of the time.  One day I could not take it anymore,  had a zee of "no effector" and made him take it back.

Never again.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 16, 2020)

Morning OFC, hope all have a good day. I'm starting the next chapter in my life, not easy to do. 
Thank You to all for your expressions of sympathy and understanding.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC

I am loving this cooler weather lately.  Is it really Summer....  lol

Enjoy this day friends


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 16, 2020)

My son planted a bit of mj on his sunlit hill...Sorry the picture is not a good one as I missed most of the plants...


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 17, 2020)

Morning Old Farts Club members, life goes on.
Thank You for the expressions of sympathy, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2020)

Good morning all, life is very hard sometimes, this is one of those times. Again i am so sorry for your losses.  
I need to go cut bud's hair, wish i would have married my barber about now. lol I don't think she would have tho.  He doesn't have much hair left so it isn't hard to do. In my area we are never getting out of lockdown.. bummer but i am grateful i have a nice home and spouse.  Re, those plants are going to take off dude. Nick, how you doing?  HP, always nice to see you. Nice to see each of you actually!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello OFC

Your son has a great looking grow 2 RE.






Enjoy this day friends


----------



## ram40ut (Jun 17, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Good afternoon old pot growers...hangin in the easy chair on the south shore of Donner Lake...first learned of the infamous Donner party while studying California history in the 4th grade...Cheers!!!
> “Lambs Bread”
> View attachment 262169




I moved my buddy from Chicago to Danville, Ca and we drove right through there. Beautiful country.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 17, 2020)

Brewing a little batch of tea this afternoon up on the hill...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 17, 2020)

I promised some pics of my recent plant torture...


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 18, 2020)

Morning old farts.
2RE. the torture chamber is alive and well, I see.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello all
Nice looking plant bondage 2Re  I should have tied mine up better.  The branches would not be breaking so much from the weight on them about 2 weeks from harvest.
Coffee, herb and music this morning enhance the vibe of this sunny day.  
No matter the weather enjoy this day friends.  Once this day is over it is gone forever.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 18, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Back with terrible news, my wife passed away this morning.


Sorry for your loss,my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I promised some pics of my recent plant torture...
> View attachment 262222


Thats just cruel. You should be ashamed. Frankenredeye


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 18, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I promised some pics of my recent plant torture...
> 
> Wow ! I've never seen training like that! Very interested to see the results


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 18, 2020)

Seems like the more I tied them down, the more the stretched...but they’re all jarred up or still hangin now...and the carcasses are in the compost pile...lights are are all turned off for the summer whilst the backyard grow goes on...fed those girls some fish and kelp tea this morning, and gave some bloom enhancement to the autos that are currently in flower...


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 19, 2020)

Morning OFC, summers almost here.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 19, 2020)

Good Morning [email protected] someday I will grow one with stalks like that...holy cow! Wishing all a Happy and Safe Friday!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2020)

Good morning all.  I hope you are all well and you know what i am going to say, do it.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello OFC

I hope everyone is staying safe this weekend.

Sigh... I am missing sports.  baseball and now football seasons are in danger. I guess better to be safe than dead.  It would be weird to watch sports on TV without the crowds in the stadiums.  I really miss going to see a Blues show at a club or casino as well.  Oh well it is a beautiful day and I am planning to enjoy it.  I hope you all will too.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 19, 2020)

Happy Fryday, my fellow old farts.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 19, 2020)

Went to my brothers to drop off some clothes I outgrew,  got stoned!!!

Hes down 25 lbs, a keto diet.  OFC I'm up some, maybe 10 lbs.

Don't care, lol......I'm buzzin..... :/


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 19, 2020)

Good afternoon old stoners!!!spent the morning sweating in my shop trying to make more useable space and gain access to some space that was difficult...now I have to rearrange everything and all will be well...too tired right now so I’m gonna celebrate Juneteenth with a bowl...Happy Juneteenth y’all...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 20, 2020)

Yoyoyo my peeps,it's a perfect day to get in the inside or outside garden and tend to those girls ,huh?.I recently seen a dude pretty much break the two main stems on his 2 month old girl he was installing a scrog on.it could have been successfully accomplished but no patience or respect for the girl led to the breakage of his two top stems.sad cause it didn't have to happen.he threw some tape on em but I ain't sure at all.they were them kind of breaks ,not the lil slit in the skin but the exposure of the inners.well I guess I may look at these things differently but I believe in respect and respecting a plant that does so much for me,and the world.why would I disrespect anything that helps me to feed,clothe and shelter my family?.well I've gotten out my rant for today, I'll have my current grow journal update tomorrow morning for y'all over at my spot (Back in the saddle again). Happy growing to all of y'all.
Leave y'all with a lil pic I took while out tending outdoor grow plots.i think it's beautiful.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Good afternoon OFC
I hope everyone is having a great day.
Nice view KY
I have been outside enjoying the nice weather getting stoned and giving my plants some love.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 20, 2020)

I fear I will be hiking plenty of water into my outdoor gardens,I believe it's gonna be a hot one boys and girls.i will water any time they ain't had water for a week.but other than that I go check em once a week.feed em ferts once every couple weeks with a light top dress to supplement the bottom soil witch is ofcourse supersoil.happy growing to all y'all


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 20, 2020)

Took momma out for a drive in the countryside...went to a succulent farm, lots of interesting plants and cool shady spaces to chill...also a farm that mostly grows lavender...finished up with a couple local breweries...bought a COVID mask at my favorite...cheers y’all, time to go home now and just in time for a bowl...


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 20, 2020)

cool mask, 2.

have a similar goatee,  asked my GF to cut my hair last week.  brown/silver hair........totally white goatee and stash.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Bought the wife a new Explorer today after I chopped a couple of male plants this morning. They were growing so well, I hated to do it but I’m not looking to breed anything right now


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 21, 2020)

Hoping MLB gets its sheet together,  its the only sport I follow steady thru the decades.  Players and owners quibbling about money,  despite most of them being millionaires.   It's disgusting.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello and good morning my peeps,
Here's a lil bud shot for y'all.remember get in that garden and give your girls some love.check out my latest update on my current grow journal here y'all (Back in the saddle again).happy growing to all of y'all.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello you amazing people






Happy Father's day!


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 21, 2020)

Great morning, you all.  Met a new connect @ Home depot this mornin, lol......Bought 21 grams of OG Kush,  its been awhile.  

Gonna be a sunny funny day!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2020)

Hooking up at home depot? wow.  Good morning all.  A beautiful day in my hood.  Picked bud some daisies for his fathers day flowers.  We FINALLY got little seedlings out in the garden. I have no excuse.. apathy I guess.  Re, nice to see you dooood.  Nice to see all ya all. Lets smoke this stuff.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Took these this morning. A little mystery auto flower. One of the first set of seeds when I first started growing. It was either White Widow or Trainwreck. Leaning towards the latter now


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 21, 2020)

Around this time of year I usually am going to Gay Pride Parades, but all of them have been postponed because of this damned virus .  Here is a rainbow-flag pot painting I did with glow in the dark paint (a pitiful substitute).  If people like it I shall buy an ad on this site since apparently it is taking ads now.  

The first shot is of me holding up the painting for proportion.  The second shot is it glowing under a black light.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 21, 2020)

Sitting here in my garden getting all f’d up and listening to music...
Hey it’s Father’s Day, I talked to all‘a my kids and wished the fathers well and they me...now I’m just gonna have another bowl and see how that goes.......cheers! “Mimosa” & something else...


----------



## zigggy (Jun 22, 2020)

good morning guys,,,been a little bissy,,,,,,sorry aladinsane ,,,,yes rose im properly medicated2 ,,, ,,good to see ya ,,,I miss all you guys when im not hear for a few days ,,, I got a ???????,,,,im looking to make 1/2lb of butter ,,,,how much weed should i use ,,,,as always thanks guys.....love ZIGGGY


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello OFC

Good to see you on Zigggy.  I am not sure how much you will need for a 1/2 pound of butter. We miss you when you are not on and love you as well.
I am drinking some coffee and smoking some Banjo as I enjoy this sunny day.  The Blue Dream and Magic Melon in my shop should be done in about a week.  Thank goodness. What a mess with all of those branches that are breaking.  I have them  staked up and the branches tied.  Some of the branches break under the weight of the buds.  I have some of those dried out already.  I would take a pic if it were not so embarrassing to show you what a mess of sagging branches I have. It's ugly.

I hope everyone is staying safe.  Have a great day.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Good morning

It is going to be a hot one today.  I am about to smoke some more Banjo that I grew last year.  Join me for a smoke sesh if you can.

Have an awesome day friends!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2020)

Zigggy, I think it is 1/2 an ounce per pound of butter. That is the minimum, i think. If you want more medicine do an ounce.  be careful.


----------



## zigggy (Jun 23, 2020)

Good afternoon guys,,,late start today ,,,,,,thanks rose ,,hey b1


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Yeah I have 2 big bags of trim that I would love to do something with but I’m not sure how to do it


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 24, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...Full Summer time here...heat and afternoon thunder showers. I hope everyone is having lots of fun with their grows. Have a great Day!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 24, 2020)

Good morning all.  I've been busy lately.  Latest crop is in the drying room, next crop just moved to flower.  My Son is here visiting and I put him to work.  Garage is all framed in and are going to relax before he heads back home.  Ziggy, I use one oz. of good trim to a lb. of butter (or coconut oil, my personal favorite.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 24, 2020)

So what is the most cost-effective and easiest way to produce wax from flower?.equip costs ,where to get the equipment?.I hope all y'all is having a great day.


----------



## zigggy (Jun 24, 2020)

good afternoon everybody ,,,,gonna hit 100 today and my a/c stopped working,,,its old,,, 12 years I think ,,,not sure if its worth getting fixed ,,,new one is going to cost 6000,,,not sure if I can take that hit right now


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello friends

I have never made wax KY.  Sorry
It is going to be hot today.  ugh
I think I will stay in today.  Perhaps some music and weed will be in order.  I may follow that up with TV and weed.  lol   I want to watch that documentary "Echoes In The Valley".


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 24, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have never made wax KY.  Sorry
> It is going to be hot today.  ugh
> I think I will stay in today.  Perhaps some music and weed will be in order.  I may follow that up with TV and weed.  lol   I want to watch that documentary "Echoes In The Valley".


Just about everything seems to go with weed!


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 24, 2020)

I've carefully nursed my 4 chewed up plants back to health, the 4 x 4 is now "cat proof".....Having added 4" circular screen to lower portholes and putting obstacles (gallon jugs of ph'd water) in the way OF the ports.

Topped all four early on, after node 4.......just topped two of the 4 once again........The BOO (Bag of Oranges strain) and EEEE freebie fem (Mr E X 5 star).....the EEEE I am looking forward to trying.........5 Star is a variety with roots in 5 continents.................The BOO is Tangerine Power x Blood Orange......pure orange right there.....
Wedding Cake + Prayer Pupil, the other 2 strains Im growing i LOVE and I am FAMILIAR with both.........best stuff Ive hit in 4-5 yrs...


I plan on flipping all 4 on July 1st.......4 weeks of veg is enough, they are in 3 gallon smart pots.  Smallest thing I ever grew in, I'll prolly average 35-45 grams per plant DRY although I hope to average about 60-70.

WILL TAKE PICS ON JULY 1


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi Guys and Zigggy,  Nick, nice to see you, been missing you. 
Steve, a real easy thing to make is tincture. I make an indica one for folks that have trouble sleeping. Buy a jar of cocnut oil, decarb you pot, cover it with the oil and barley simmer for 4 hours or 8.  Strain, good night.
I have been on the phone all day, it has been nice for a change. I am bout outta pot, not out out, but no fun stuff.lol just old stuff, spoiled brat that I am. not whining, but kidding kinda. I would like a big ole freshly dried nug.  I have a problem.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey Rose and all, I been busy as a cat on a hot tin roof.  I resurrected my Harley and one ride and I was hooked again.  Makes working on things hard 'cause I would rather be riding then doing all the stuff that needs doing.  Garage is getting there, I put my son to work  framing with me and now it is ready for siding.  I pulled down my Sonic Screwdriver grow and it has been doing the slow dry for a week now, probably 5 days to go before I can jar it because the humidity is horrendous.  My humidifier is getting a workout.  I have 5 new plants in flower and a dozen that need repotting.  I still haven't cut the clones I need to get from the girls I just flipped so I guess I know how it is to have more on your plate then you can handle.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 25, 2020)

Yep B1, it was a hot one in NCal today...prolly gonna continue...my backyard girls are thirsty...B1, I watched that documentary a while back...it was interesting, all about 60’s and early 70’s SoCal music...lotta bums that hung out and didn’t get regular jobs like me then made the big time...the bastids...spent all afternoon on the hottest day so far this year making Carnitas on the front porch...too hot inside...so had tacos for dinner and if I may be so bold...mmmmmm...
ya‘ll have a high evening and goodnight...
”NLxV”


----------



## zigggy (Jun 25, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Morning!


----------



## zigggy (Jun 25, 2020)

Heat index 104,,,,,ac can not be fixed,,,,,brought 3 18000 btu window units,,,thats 4 1/2 tons that should do as the old ac was a 4 ton,,,,electric bill will be higher but i got off the hook for 1500 not 6000


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 25, 2020)

We have a central unit that sometimes in the heat of the summer just doesn't cut it. I also have a large window unit as a supplement. It alone will just about cool the whole house down


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Guys and Zigggy,  Nick, nice to see you, been missing you.
> Steve, a real easy thing to make is tincture. I make an indica one for folks that have trouble sleeping. Buy a jar of cocnut oil, decarb you pot, cover it with the oil and barley simmer for 4 hours or 8.  Strain, good night.


Rosebud, as a tincture, do you mix that with something or just take a spoonful or something? Pardon my ignorance but it's very interesting


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 25, 2020)

Hey folks. Beautiful day in the mountains,  hoping everyone is having a great day


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 26, 2020)

Seems like hot on both coasts and probably everywhere in between...I think out west there may be a cooling trend in the future...maybe next week...quarter past eleven here and still warm on the porch but quiet....kinda like this old thread of late...sure is nice to smoke home grown weed huh...I was testing a new fresh herb vape I bought...so I had to check it against my pipe...hard to say so it took a while...I still don’t know
g’night y’all...


----------



## zigggy (Jun 27, 2020)

Good morning ofc,,,,i cant believe it ,,,i went to bed at 830 last night ,,,woke up at 9 this morning,,,,,12 and 1/2 hours of sleep ,,,have not done that in 10 years,,,the boy is with the gpa and gma,,,so its cool,,,,,gonna drink me a tea ,,,smoke a joint and maybe take a nap,,,,,lol


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hello OFC

It's going to be HOT today.  I need to start harvesting a few Blue Dreams today I think.  I am going to check again today to see if they are ready.  If I see any amber at all I will be trimming today.

It sounds like you have a great plan for today Zig. Enjoy it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2020)

Well better late than never? Is that true? I just got the plants in. June 27th, what the heck was wrong with me. Depressed? Severe allergies?  No matter it is in. Still need an indica, but oh well. If the sunset sherbert delivers it is pretty good indica dominant.  I hope you guys are doing well. Nice to see each and every one. Zig, glad you had a good sleep and about to have another. THat's what day offs are for.
I talked with the tennessee kids this morning. She needed a mom I think. That is ok  they are still clean and happy about it. Getting her kids, all good. woohoo happy ending on that weird story.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 27, 2020)

Rose my Sunset sherbet is getting pretty big but my shark shock cbd is a monster...already near the top of the fence but I’m sure it’s gonna get bigger...may have to add to the fence like you do...they are very thirsty this time of year!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 27, 2020)

Good evening OFC.  I just finished jarring my last harvest.  I gotta tell ya if you are interested in a good clear headed daytime smoke, you could do a lot worse then Sonic Screwdriver.  I have found it beneficial in the building of my garage and the smoke is very mild, not at all a lung buster but  good buzz.  

Just got word from my brother-in-law from my 1st wife. He's got Pancreatic cancer.  We were planning on a bike trip to Cali in August.  Not so sure now.  They want to start him on chemo right away sooooo..  It blows growing old.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 28, 2020)

Morning OFC, hope a great Sunday is had by all. As the days go by, things get a little better. It was a huge life changer. Getting old sucks, getting cancer sucks even worse. So says this voice of experience. 
St Nick, hope your brother inlaw beats his cancer. They half kill you trying to cure you.


----------



## giggy (Jun 28, 2020)

hello old farts, just passing through. no outside gardens covid put everything behind. i'd like to try the sunset sherbet sometime but i grow on the small side so i don't get to test much. st nick i hope the best for you broth inlaw.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 28, 2020)

Good morning old stoners...a cool 66* here in northern Cali this morning...supposed to get up to a blistering 78* today...so much better than the 100 from earlier in the week...hangin with the family over the holiday and heading for the hills...cheers all


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Good evening OFC. Getting ready to grill some fish for dinner


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2020)

Nick, good to hear about sonic screwdriver,where are those seeds? Love me a clear headed sativa. I am glad it helped you build your building. lol, i get it.  I am sorry about the ex b-i-l I guess it isn't always a death sentence like i thought it was. Sending good thoughts to him.  
Re, have a good holiday, you guys usually have fun. We had the same weather as you.Wearing jeans and a cute sweatshirt. lol, instead of shorts.   I love a cool rainy day sometimes. We had our first Zoom talk today with our daughter and her cousins. They wanted to see her since she got over covid. They had questions. I hadn't seen her since last years harvest, so I was happy to see her too. She looks good but sounds like she has breathing problems. her lower lungs feel heavy. damn.


----------



## Myhigh (Jun 29, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Morning OFC, hope a great Sunday is had by all. As the days go by, things get a little better. It was a huge life changer. Getting old sucks, getting cancer sucks even worse. So says this voice of experience.
> St Nick, hope your brother inlaw beats his cancer. They half kill you trying to cure you.


Sorry to here about brother in law
He is in good hands as I’m sure cause I’m in the same boat stage 4 renal cell carcinoma but doing better instead of every two weeks going in I go in once a month
And thus I started a new hobbie
Bought a grow tent
Some seeds
Had my first harvest in March did very well about 50 grams and gave most of it to friends Since I can’t really smoke it maybe three hit a week but it’s relaxing to do the grow trimming soil testing pretty cool next harvest
Green crack
Bruce banner and purple hulk
Yep I got a bigger tent
I replied to your post cause I found something that had a connection as wierd as it sounds
Hope you brother in law gets through this
I’m doing whatever the docs say and get a little high in between


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 29, 2020)

Good morning
it is sunny and cool this morning.  I love this cooler Summer weather.  I need to get outside today.

Stay safe everyone.  Wear a mask in public.  Social distance  Let's take care of each other during this out of control pandemic in the US.

Peace


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 29, 2020)

so I find out today that I have contacted this this thing called covid....I have no fever,just some shortness of breath but I have allready had that from my copd and I feel a little under the weather...low appetite low energy level...my doctor says just go home isolate,no contact with others...my wife tested negative so we will deal with that situation...told my kids and grandkids stay away...ask doctor what do I take for this mess,was told nothing will work just take tylenol and stay home....so the fun begins


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 29, 2020)

meetmrfist2 said:


> so I find out today that I have contacted this this thing called covid....I have no fever,just some shortness of breath but I have allready had that from my copd and I feel a little under the weather...low appetite low energy level...my doctor says just go home isolate,no contact with others...my wife tested negative so we will deal with that situation...told my kids and grandkids stay away...ask doctor what do I take for this mess,was told nothing will work just take tylenol and stay home....so the fun begins


Sorry to hear that. Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 29, 2020)

Sorry to hear that mr fist...seems unless you really stay completely isolated, it could happen to anyone...prayers and thoughts with you...every time I have a dry cough I wonder and I do, but have had a dry cough at certain times of the day for the last 20 years it seems...I’m wearing my mask whenever I go into a store or what have you and I try to do that as little as necessary...here’s hoping you are one of the asymptomatic’s and it will just pass...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 29, 2020)

Afternoon OFC...Everything is well here...just battling the heat and yard mowing. Take care MrFist...CV-19 is no fun. I wish all a very happy week!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 29, 2020)

You know what really sucks try to get up with my doctor they won't talk to you on the phone they want to do a video appointment and charge you $280 to ask a question I am so done with this Healthcare System


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Mrfist  That is awful.  I hope and pray for your recovery to begin soon.  I know we are all pulling for you.  Antibiotics won't work on viruses so I guess Tylenol it is.  I guess it is good cannabis has anti inflammatory properties.  Smoking it may not be a good idea at this time though.  Tincture or edibles would be better.
My heart goes out to you and yours. Take care.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 30, 2020)

meetmrfist2 said:


> You know what really sucks try to get up with my doctor they won't talk to you on the phone they want to do a video appointment and charge you $280 to ask a question I am so done with this Healthcare System



It would be awesome if our tax dollars would provide us with free healthcare like most developed countries.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hello OFC

Take care


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2020)

Good luck mr fist, please take really good care of yourself. Our daughter is still fighting the after effects. He husband took good care of her in a one bedroom apt. He never got it. Get well guy. So sorry you got it.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 30, 2020)

it's been miserable so far....no energy just want to die...short of breath feel hungry but cant eat,try to cough up this phlegm to no avail then I get out of breath,this mess is for real dont let anyone tell you different...thank you all for your concerns I will get better hopefully.......peace


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 30, 2020)

I don't *think* that I am afraid of baleen whales if they know I am near them.  I may be incorrect.









						A family was injured after their boat collided with a whale off the coast of Alaska
					

A family of four sustained several injuries after they collided with a humpback whale off the coast of Juneau, Alaska.




					amp.cnn.com


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 1, 2020)

Another cool summer evening here in NCal...sun is down and it‘s twilight...yep I’m high...and still tokin...


----------



## zigggy (Jul 1, 2020)

Good morning friends


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Morning!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2020)

Good morning all. We have a cool morning, i think it might be a good time to work out in the garage.  Mr Fist, take really good care of yourself. It is no joke as you know. I am sure sorry.
I hope you all have a good day today.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 1, 2020)

Good morning all.....Got some bills paid, a rare outing today.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 1, 2020)

I sure wish I could say we're having a cool morning. Came out this morning and the humidity slaps you in the face like a wet dish rag. Mr Fist i hope you see some improvement soon.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Good morning friends

The sun is out, the sky is blue the coffee is hot and my joint is lit.

Have a GREAT day!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2020)

I will join ya B1


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 1, 2020)

Good evening everyone.  I sent my son home with a batch o brownies,  I guess I am my sons mother inlaws new hero.  Turns out they were a big hit with her.  We are having a heat wave here, mid 90's every day for the next week with 70+ percent humidity.  Hate to admit it but I ain't cut out for this weather.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 2, 2020)

We were pretty hot a week or so ago but it’s been very tolerable of late...hope it continues a bit...I’m heading for the high country over the holiday...up in the Sierras...don’t know if I’ll have signal so y’all have a fun and safe holiday!!!and get high if ya can...


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 2, 2020)

Morning OFC. This place is missing several members lately, as if they all joined another forum. Am I wrong ?
Mr. Fist, get well soon.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 2, 2020)

meetmrfist2 said:


> so I find out today that I have contacted this this thing called covid....I have no fever,just some shortness of breath but I have allready had that from my copd and I feel a little under the weather...low appetite low energy level...my doctor says just go home isolate,no contact with others...my wife tested negative so we will deal with that situation...told my kids and grandkids stay away...ask doctor what do I take for this mess,was told nothing will work just take tylenol and stay home....so the fun begins


Prayers for yo fam man.we will make it thru this.smoke some more,they believe it helps fight covid.happy growing to you bro.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello to all my fellow cultivators,
It will be a hot few days here in middle America,and coming off all that rain we will see explosive growth of all outdoor plants.so get out there to them girls and tend to them!! Let's watch em grow.good luck to all and happy growing!!!!.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2020)

Stay strong, Meetmrfist.


God bless and use cannabis to heal as much as possible.  Edibles are likely best for you right now.

I lost a sister in law to covid but she had been suffering with Alzheimer's badly. She passed at 66 yrs old not long ago. A few weeks. She had been in a nursing home though. Fight this at home, if possible.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 3, 2020)

I think I'm feeling better,I have almost no appetite,although I freel like im hungry.... wife is the best she is taking care of me and is showing no symptoms....still hard to breath with 0 energy just want to lay down and sleep all day....then when I wake up I feel better until I sit up or get up to walk to bathroom...havent wanted to hit my bowl maybe that's what I need...thx everyone that sending thoughts it really means a lot to me...what really sucks about this is you feel like you want to cough up this crud and it doesn't want to come up then you feel like your drowning.....and get out of breath....my temp has never shown above normal so you could def have this with normal temp....back to lay down peace Im wore out


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 3, 2020)

meetmrfist2 said:


> I think I'm feeling better,I have almost no appetite,although I freel like im hungry.... wife is the best she is taking care of me and is showing no symptoms....still hard to breath with 0 energy just want to lay down and sleep all day....then when I wake up I feel better until I sit up or get up to walk to bathroom...havent wanted to hit my bowl maybe that's what I need...thx everyone that sending thoughts it really means a lot to me...what really sucks about this is you feel like you want to cough up this crud and it doesn't want to come up then you feel like your drowning.....and get out of breath....my temp has never shown above normal so you could def have this with normal temp....back to lay down peace Im wore out


Keep your head up my prayers are with you and your,s.heres a picture of hope,peace and love...


----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2020)

morning old farts, got me a day off. mr fist take care of yourself. my daughter works in the health care system, the home is full of covid and they are working them to death. this stuff was here long before they said it was. my daughter test positive to the antibody, she had it late last year. stuff was no joke she was in bad shape.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Good morning

I am glad you are feeling a little better MrFist.  We are pulling for you.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello you awesome people

I hope everyone is having a safe and fun fourth!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank you Burnin, yes some folks have left and miss um. I am just not feeling the 4th this year.  Our dogs were scared all night gave one a new drug from the vet that was supposed to stop noise fear. it didn't work. tonight they will get indica tincture with half hemp. i hope it works. 
Our plants are tiny but that is ok, you guys sound like you have had some hot weather. We haven't yet which is wonderful and very rare. it is july triple is the norm. I hope we global cooling. ha
they plants are getting a great start with the highs in the low 90s. 
Mr Fist, do you have a recliner you can sit up in? I worry about your lung if you are laying down all the time. Really.  You need rest but you need respiratory therapy My son in law, a message therapist kinda beat on our daughter back, lungs. I don't know if it helped, but ya gotta try and breathe deep. Sorry. i can't help it. All our kids are staying put to keep us safe. I am growing more houseplants and think i may have a problem.
 We are well, you guys stay well please in this stupid time. big old rb hugs.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 4, 2020)

https://media1.tenor.com/images/0a0122b3991d66d0729fcfa51545cc58/tenor.gif


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Good morning

The sun is up, the sky is blue and my office smells like weed.  I did some more harvesting and light trimming yesterday.   I have two more Blue Dream to harvest still. whew!

I hope everyone had a safe 4th.  I stayed in and trimmed a little and smoked a lot while listening to music.

No fireworks allowed in my county this year. The brush is too dry and crowds are not allowed as too many people are showing up the emergency room sick lately.  We do what we gotta do to be safe and look out for one another as this pandemic rages out of control.

Have an awesome day everyone.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hello old timers

It seems this thread is no longer active.  sigh
No reason to post if no one reads it.
I have been here so long that if I went to another forum it would feel like I am cheating on my girlfriend.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm here! Just been real busy. I found a plant in one of my tents that had hermied and I didn't see it. The pollen sacs were up under the buds and a couple were busted.  Got rid of it but who knows how much damage to the other 3 was done. You here so many stories. I heard once a plant is pollenated, it stops producing THc. Where it was, is where it stays. Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2020)

You can stop further pollination by rinsing the plant with water. Yes a seeded plant used most of its energy making seeds.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Well if , or i should say when, I get seeds it will be a different combination. Blue fire OG and Chemdawg, and Blue fire OG and chocolope. Too bad they're seeds from a hermie


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 6, 2020)

So I guess the real question is should I waste my time with these 3 plants? If they are producing seeds, the potency wont be there. Also seeds from a hermed plant,from what I hear, I shouldn't use. Decisions, Decisions. I guess I'll watch them for a bit and see what happens
Rosebud, will the trichomes start turning amber early if it slows down THC production?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2020)

How many seeds are we talking? Yes, the trichomes will turn amber even during seed production.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> How many seeds are we talking? Yes, the trichomes will turn amber even during seed production.


Oh I haven't seen anything yet. I just discovered this yesterday. I'm going to watch them and I guess what I meant is will the trichomes turn prematurely because of the plant more focused on producing seeds rather than THC


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2020)

I have had plants hermie and aside from the lower weight of usable bud and of course having to pick out the seeds before smoking it, the effect was the same for me as non-seeded bud. Personally I would chalk it up to experience, finish flowering the plants and do like I did when I was a kid, clean the seeds out and roll it up. You could also make edibles or hash. My son had a hermie plant that when I trimmed it, I needed to clean the scissors off after each cola since they gave me so much scissor hash. If you are going to sell it then it probably won’t look good but if you are going to smoke it, I think it would be a waste to bail out on the grow now...


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm with the old guy.!  Man, Charlie Daniels too.  I'm sure missin' a lotta heros lately.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 6, 2020)

I can remember a time when it was always normal to afto pick atleast a few seeds out of stuff you got around.but I had and have no problem picking a few out if it's all I have to smoke.i love burning some bud my peeps,jus love it.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 6, 2020)

I hope all my fellow members of this great site are doing great,happy and have some flower to put in the air!!!!.love y'all!!!
Happy growing to all of y'all


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Old Fogey, what you said reminded back when the only weed I could afford had seeds!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey oldies...been gone for a few days up in the high sierras...no service at all...was kinda fun to leave the phone in a travel bag cuz that sucker don’t work here...one of the nice views from our trip...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 7, 2020)

Good Morning OFC...lots of Summer heat and above average rain fall totals...we are 15 inches above the average for first half of the year...so far. I do wish all a safe and happy week ahead....smoke it if you can !


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 7, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Good Morning OFC...lots of Summer heat and above average rain fall totals...we are 15 inches above the average for first half of the year...so far. I do wish all a safe and happy week ahead....smoke it if you can !
> 
> View attachment 262553


Yayayayaya,howdy hollowpoint
I'm thankful for the weather so far as it's been optimal round ky for outside growth.has it been a minute since I seen u?.well neways hope all is great for u and yours.been really busy myself,you know tending to the girls needs.just seen a video of him Belushi's cannabis farm,says he pulls 600 lbs a harvest! Not bad for him,not bad.thought that was cooler than hot french toast.excuse me I'm high bro.well I'm about to harvest in about five days.that will be 9 weeks of flower for the girls.the og and gsc call for eight but I always end up going past with eight weekend.the Blue dream calls for nine but honestly the trichs look closer to finish than the others.hop over and check out my harvest in five days bro.till then happy growing to you and all of your people!!!.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 7, 2020)

That looks perfect KY...you do some nice work...drop by and visit us sometimes.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 7, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> That looks perfect KY...you do some nice work...drop by and visit us sometimes.
> [/QUOTE
> I'm sorry,I'm slow and high.where do I stop by?.I'd love to.i try to read,study and learn all I can from anyone I can.thx for the compliments and conversation bro.been growing off and on 21 yrs or so.third gen farmer here and trying to pass on all my knowledge to those whom want it!! U know?. send me a link,I'll stop by and check u out.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Jul 7, 2020)

Horrible seeding from nearby hemp crap.  Still tested THC 24%.  Good luck


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi Colorado lady, so nice to see you agian. WOW, good %. Guess you have some cbd.


----------



## Steves grow (Jul 7, 2020)

checking in after little absence since last fall . still followed . B1 think I may have been at that concert in early 70's also.  grew up e ky and saw concerts in civic center (I think) in Charleston and memorial in Huntington. spent many wk nights in hunt. in my early 20's. my bro visits dogs regularly in charle


----------



## Steves grow (Jul 7, 2020)

B1 that message was for st nick sry. …. old forgey tried your limb poll. with a male fruit flambe  I had worked really well. In pollinating only one limb that shouldn't effect overall thc for remaining portion of plant do you think?  hope everyone is doing well .. Steve1 I had same issues with some of same people posting in your early days I think they were just very careful due to prior stuff....  Ky another uk guy  luv your grow










?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 7, 2020)

D'oh, I fer'got to post these shots on Independence Day.  1st shot with a black light, 2nd in ordinary light.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hello friends

I took a drive over the Sonora pass towards Nevada on the 3rd.  It seemed to me the whole world was camping on the 4th of July weekend.  Every campground along the way was full.  It was a fun drive.  Once I got on the other side of the Sierras it started to look like desert.  One of the sights I drove to was Bodie. It is what is left of an old gold mining town.  No one lives there.  It was pretty cool.  I think I will take another drive soon.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 8, 2020)

I guess you need to click on one of the three pics to view.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Humor me.  I am into exploring old ghost towns.  lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 8, 2020)

When I was a young lad of 10 or so, my parents took me to an old ghost town I believe in Idaho, “silver city“...my mother was into collecting old bottles and such...I found a hand gun...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2020)

That looks like a movie set up there. The old west. Burnin.

Re, how old do you think it is?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 8, 2020)

Not sure, I’ve tried to figure out exactly what it is but it looks like a handgun made in Belgium but I’m not sure. I found it in the 60’s and it looked pretty much like it does now...guessing 1800’s...
hot one today in NorCal and probably hotter tomorrow as well...we’re off to house sit for our son and take care of his animals for a week while they take his wife’s parents to a new home in Washington...so we get to hang out on the hilltop...they have a very nice view and we are looking forward to some quiet over the next week...cheers!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2020)

Have a great weekend RE.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello
Have a great time 2Re.  I hope it is cooler up the mountain.  It has been hot in my neck of the woods.  I think I will take another drive this weekend.  Maybe further up into the Sierras where it is cool.

Enjoy this day friends.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 9, 2020)

Steves grow said:


> B1 that message was for st nick sry. …. old forgey tried your limb poll. with a male fruit flambe  I had worked really well. In pollinating only one limb that shouldn't effect overall thc for remaining portion of plant do you think?  hope everyone is doing well .. Steve1 I had same issues with some of same people posting in your early days I think they were just very careful due to prior stuff....  Ky another uk guy  luv your grow
> ?



I have pollinated one limb several times. Had good seed production and it did not affect the potency. I have pollinated a whole plant of the same strain and it was not as potent. This was my experience, hope it helps you out.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 12, 2020)

good morning everyone...after a week or so I am finally feeling 100% better not all the way but getting there.treated with a mixture of zinc and prednisone for 5 days and drinking a lot of water and a couple of musinex....finally have my appetite back after losing close to 10lbs..actually hit the bowl last night for the first time in over a week without feeling like I was drowning....please everyone wear a mask if possible this virus is still out there and will be there,its not going to disappear magically ever just be smart and be aware and safe if have to be around peeps...thx everyone for the well wishes it really made me feel better knowing this growing community cares about me and I've never met any of you in person...I really mean that,chatted with mom aka Rosebud a few years back on the phone and I enjoy this site reading and learning all the awesome growing techniques that everyone shares....thx again and peace


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello OFC
I am so glad you are feeling better Mrfist.
Masks, social distancing and frequent hand washings are my norm until this gets under control.  I miss my sporting events and concerts.  We will do what we can to be safe and look out for one another in this crisis.  I found out an acquaintance of mine was stricken with COVID last week.  She reopened her business and then closed it again when she got sick.  I would tell everyone to listen to the scientists, doctors and health officials and not blow this pandemic off as some kind of flu.  There will be no economic recovery until we get this under control.  

Peace and blessings to us all.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Good afternoon all! Blistering hot here in the south


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2020)

Such good news Mr Fist, I am so relieved to hear you are on your way back. Keep resting and taking care of yourself. Don't go back to work too soon. Sheesh, i am your mom. lol


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 13, 2020)

Rose took you advice and converted my couch into a semi recliner rearranged some pillows,was able to get some sleep not being flat on my back...thx....there is little to no work,kinda shut everything down again......be awhile till I get back out there....


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 13, 2020)

Morning OFC.
Mr. Fist, glad to hear that you are on the road to recovery. You are right, this pandemic is for real and we all need to take the necessary precautions or we will never get rid of it.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Glad you’re feeling better Mr Fist


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Hello  OFC
A cool breeze is blowing this morning.  yay!  it will no doubt be another hot one today.
Stay cool if you can friends


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2020)

meetmrfist2 said:


> Rose took you advice and converted my couch into a semi recliner rearranged some pillows,was able to get some sleep not being flat on my back...thx....there is little to no work,kinda shut everything down again......be awhile till I get back out there....


Ive been sleeping in a recliner for yrs because of Gurd. Im use to it. Dont think i could ever sleep flat again,,plus my Esophagus thanks me.
And its a plus for my Wife,,no snoring


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hello older growers

Our Governor has shut us down again.  I can't blame him.  Our safety is his first priority. 

I have a Nephew who is running a 100 degree temperature.  He refuses to go to a Dr.  He says it us just a Summer flu.  They check temps at his work and they sent him home. He cannot come back to work until his temperature goes down for at least 3 days in a row I am told.  He has not been wearing a mask or social distancing like he should.  He is 28 and he should know better. I hope he comes to his senses and sees a Doctor or gets tested for COVID.

Have a safe day friends


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 14, 2020)

He definitely needs to be tested before infect someone else little bit of Common Sense


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 15, 2020)

I am sorry to say that he may be back on meth.  He has a 100 degree temp and sweats one day and is fine the next.  His Mom thinks he is back on meth because he rarely sleeps and eats.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Burnin. So many lives have been wasted on drugs like that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2020)

Meth is a horrible drug and very destructive.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 16, 2020)

hello
I hope everyone is enjoying this fine day!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 18, 2020)

back at you Burnin


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello senior growers and all others

I hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 19, 2020)

Morning all. Senior grower ? First time i've been called that, but I guess, if the shoe fits, wear it. Senior grower, got kind of a nice ring to it. So, senior grower it is.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 19, 2020)

I like to think that “senior” means experienced !


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello OFC (Old Farmers Club?)  ;}

It is cool here today.  The breeze smells like an ocean breeze today.  weird, but nice


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2020)

It's old farts  club.  But, you don't have to be an "o'l fart" to be a member.  Club was originally started years ago on another site by a good friend of mine and it has passed the test of time.


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2020)

Morning...... Coffee anybody????


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 20, 2020)

Pute, Have I just not noticed or how long have you been a Mod?


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2020)

I like to think I it as "Traffic Control".    

Hope you are doing well steve.  To much drama over there and I need a more friendly place to hang and help when I can.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> I like to think I it as "Traffic Control".
> 
> Hope you are doing well steve.  To much drama over there and I need a more friendly place to hang and help when I can.


Agreed


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2020)

Morning OFC. Pute,,you will be an excellent Mod and a fair one.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> It's old farts club. But, you don't have to be an "o'l fart" to be a member. Club was originally started years ago on another site by a good friend of mine and it has passed the test of time.


I don't think this particular thread was started by a friend of yours.  I think you should not correct my satirical name for this thread.  Whatever I call it should be no concern of yours.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 20, 2020)

Goodbye


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2020)

The thread wasn't started here,it migrated through several sites. Ya had to be there!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2020)

Yesser,,this is definitely not the only site ive seen that thread name. I was on a site long time ago that a guy named Yoop started an OFC thread. Cant remember the sites name. To much politics,, so i left.
I think Rosebud started this thread here.


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2020)

There is an O'l farts club on almost every site I have been on in some form or another. I reckon it started cause those of us from the 60's have gotten old.  Doesn't really matter who started it.  But I do remember Yooper 420 started it on a thread years and years ago.  Been through at least a dozen or so sites under the name Crumdgeonland.  When on a new site it is the first thread I go to.....cause it is me....teenager in the 60's.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2020)

Yep,,it was Yooper420. When i seen the thread name Crumdgeonland,,i had to Google it to see what the heck it meant.
Wonder what Burnin1 meant by Goodbye.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 20, 2020)

Being that the name of this group includes "Part 2" infers that there was at least a "Part 1"


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2020)

It's almost 4:20 on the East coast.....lets all burn one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2020)

Just found this by searching "Home of the old farts club. Now i know why there is a part two.
Click on it. Looks like Pute was right.






						Home of the Old Fart's Club
					

Greetings hippie, glad you found the new "Curmudgeonland". Hope they can put up with all us old farts.  We need to rename this thread "Curmudgeonland", if that`s possible. Keef where you be ?




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 21, 2020)

The original group was cool, but then the thread got hijacked for political means. I quit coming here when that happened.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 21, 2020)

Was it not previously on Firestax until shut down ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2020)

Yep,,thats the one. I couldn't remember the name. I wasnt there long.


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2020)

Cutting the grass and had to take a break.  Hot and muggy.


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2020)

I remember the THC Farmer.   We all had a great time untill C-Man and Logic didn't like us having a good time.


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2020)

I sure miss those guys.....every time I hear this song it reminds me of them....Wild and crazy guys but they always had your back


----------



## zigggy (Jul 21, 2020)

good evening guys ,,,please tell me you were not saying goodbye to the site b1...have not been around for a while ,,,,got some reading to do,,,,stay safe ,be well   zigggy


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Evening folks


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2020)

zigggy said:


> good evening guys ,,,please tell me you were not saying goodbye to the site b1...have not been around for a while ,,,,got some reading to do,,,,stay safe ,be well   zigggy


Can't say for sure.  Getting Big on now.


----------



## boo (Jul 21, 2020)

hey you old fart...thanks for the invite...so who's smoking what tonight...I'm gonna hit some 12 week katsu...fine herb


----------



## boo (Jul 21, 2020)

been reading back on this thread and lets set the records straight...I started the "old farts club" on overgrow back in 2000...not saying it's the original or only one but give an old man his due...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2020)

Welcome Boo.


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2020)

Welcome Boo.  You belong in the Misfits.  You were born there check it out.  The coffee shop is simmering but we will get it perking before long.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 22, 2020)

Welcome Boo. Good to see you


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2020)

Morning!!  First cup I many.  What's everybody got going today?  I actually feel pretty good today.  My back usually takes awhile to get the kinks worked out but not today.  Give me a.knife and I will find an ache of pain somewhere ......

Don't think I have much going on today ....... That is BAD cause Mrs Puts always comes through with honey do's.  I need to hide.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 22, 2020)

Dental appointment this morning and off to the shop. Dodging the rain today.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey there
any coffee around here?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey Bigsur,,good to you you. Pute says good things about you.
Drop over at the Island Of Misfits and say hello.


----------



## zigggy (Jul 22, 2020)

Good morning OFC


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2020)

Ever wonder why girls spend so much time in the bathroom.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2020)

I know this. After working in construction for so many yrs i can tell you they have the dirtiest bathrooms by far.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 22, 2020)

Good morning all and welcome Bigsur


----------



## boo (Jul 22, 2020)

mornin steve...


----------



## zigggy (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey guys got a ??,,,,looking at getting my mother inlaw some cbd oil,,,she has real bad hand tremors,,,,last time i got her charllets webb cbd oil but i can not find it at eighter dispencerys,,,,anyone know of a good substitue,,thanks in advance zig


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2020)

Doesnt Rosebud make oil? I know i seen it on a thread some where.
Havent seen her lately.
Where i live you can buy CBD oil but it has no THC at all and mostly comes from Hemp. Although i know ppl that swear it helps with pain and sleep.
Found this. Maybe it might help send you in the right direction.








						10 CBD-dominant weed strains that our users love
					

CBD can offer relaxing or non-intoxicating effects when used. Discover 10 of the best high-CBD and low-THC strains that our users rave about from Leafly.




					www.leafly.com


----------



## muggles (Jul 22, 2020)

Old farts club...  yup, I qualify.  Hope you all don't mind if I pull my big stuffed chair over and sit down with you all for a bit.


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2020)

There is my buddy muggs.  This is like old home week.  Same **** different location.  

Who's next?


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jul 22, 2020)

Looks like the OFC has had a face lift. Welcome to the new members, although it seems like the majority of us around here are relatively new actually. Health problems have interfered with my participation lately, hopefully be back on track, (more or less), soon.


----------



## muggles (Jul 22, 2020)

Hang in there, MG.  That's the thing about being an old fart, it sure ain't for the weak at heart.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 22, 2020)

Muggles it's good to see you here too...


----------



## boo (Jul 22, 2020)

MG


Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Looks like the OFC has had a face lift. Welcome to the new members, although it seems like the majority of us around here are relatively new actually. Health problems have interfered with my participation lately, hopefully be back on track, (more or less), soon.


, I've had the stuffins knocked outta me and wasn't supposed to make it...be strong and fight the good fight brother...you're stronger than you know...


----------



## giggy (Jul 22, 2020)

i can see now that they will let anybody in here. hello brother drift and brother boo, good to see yall. just tried the cabana and the place must be shut down for something as i can't get in. muggles i see you and bigsur are here as well. yes this is ec.


----------



## giggy (Jul 22, 2020)

zigggy said:


> Hey guys got a ??,,,,looking at getting my mother inlaw some cbd oil,,,she has real bad hand tremors,,,,last time i got her charllets webb cbd oil but i can not find it at eighter dispencerys,,,,anyone know of a good substitue,,thanks in advance zig


ziggy my mother inlaw got some of the charlotte's web but it didn't help her at all.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 22, 2020)

zigggy said:


> Hey guys got a ??,,,,looking at getting my mother inlaw some cbd oil,,,she has real bad hand tremors,,,,last time i got her charllets webb cbd oil but i can not find it at eighter dispencerys,,,,anyone know of a good substitue,,thanks in advance zig


Ziggy I make my own CBD oil. Using a Magic Butter Machine. I get hemp from The Hemp Disp. Both me & my dog use it. Hope this helps some...


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 22, 2020)

giggy said:


> i can see now that they will let anybody in here. hello brother drift and brother boo, good to see yall. just tried the cabana and the place must be shut down for something as i can't get in. muggles i see you and bigsur are here as well. yes this is ec.


Greetings my brother! Just so you know I snuck in the back door...


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 22, 2020)

muggles said:


> Old farts club...  yup, I qualify.  Hope you all don't mind if I pull my big stuffed chair over and sit down with you all for a bit.


Welcome Muggles, good to see you here


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 22, 2020)

Welcome Drifting 13!


----------



## zigggy (Jul 22, 2020)

thank you gentlemen


----------



## stain (Jul 22, 2020)

Some of us aren't that old of a fart but some days we do feel old...

I need a shot O coffee or a nap. All depends who made the coffee... wink wink..


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2020)

Well I'll be darn....this guy wants in to......everybody left over there.


----------



## stain (Jul 22, 2020)

I'll behave....mostly


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2020)

You guys are killing me. Damn near spit my beer out.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 22, 2020)

stain said:


> I'll behave....mostly
> 
> View attachment 262767


This So ME


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2020)

stain said:


> Some of us aren't that old of a fart but some days we do feel old...
> 
> I need a shot O coffee or a nap. All depends who made the coffee... wink wink..
> 
> View attachment 262763




hey Putembk , is there a sugar shack around here? (I’m betting no lol)

hey Staind, want some Kahlúa or Irish Cream in that coffee?


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 22, 2020)

I’ll take the Irish Whiskey


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2020)

@Big....Don't  think the sugar shack is appropriate here.  But, the next time you come to the city we will go to Shotgun Willie's.  Be warned....they only take gold for tips now.......they even take teeth. (Gold)


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2020)

I take my coffee like my wimmin’.....

one Irish whiskey and coffee coming up

Hey Pute , I’m more familiar with the bus stop on Colfax


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> I take my coffee like my wimmin’.....
> 
> one Irish whiskey and coffee coming up
> 
> Hey Pute , I’m more familiar with the bus stop on Colfax


oK know the place  They are running a special......a free corona with every ride..........


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2020)

No thanks on the corona

besides , I am allergic to alcohol

every time I get around it I break out in handcuffs


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2020)

Good morning 

Guatemalan black coffee and some diesel for wake and bake

i left some donuts on the counter


----------



## muggles (Jul 23, 2020)

Mornin' Biggy!  Breaking out the Girl Scout Cookie hash this morning.  I need it!


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2020)

morning stoners hope all are well this morn. i haven't had a cup of coffee since last dec. however i do have my 10 2 & 4 for those who don't know that would be a dr. pepper. i may have to start hanging out here again now the the politics are gone, which i never agreed with, as well as seeing friends from other sites showing up. yall have a great morning.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 23, 2020)

Morning all


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2020)

muggles said:


> Mornin' Biggy!  Breaking out the Girl Scout Cookie hash this morning.  I need it!



bring out the heavy artilery!..
fire in the hole!


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2020)

Morning gang.........coffee......


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2020)

Wow , some peeps get to sleep in


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2020)

Morning old bastages. Hope everyone has a fine day. I start my day at 5am. Leave my house at 6am to drive to the Jobsite. Im building a Burkes Outlet.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2020)

Keep on working bubble , work some overtime to so my social security check keeps coming in

im up around 4-5 am

after 40+ years of working it’s hard to break old habits

most of those 40 yrs were construction , I am a retired licensed journeyman cement mason and I also was a Masonry Specialist in the USAF Civil Engineers Squadron during the Vietnam Era

so yeah , I am loving retirement and have never worked harder in my life!


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2020)

i get out of bed at 0500 hours and have to be at work by 0630.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2020)

giggy said:


> i get out of bed at 0500 hours and have to be at work by 0630.



Salute on that military time


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2020)

i was navy.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 23, 2020)

giggy said:


> i haven't had a cup of coffee since last dec. however i do have my 10 2 & 4 for those who don't know that would be a dr. pepper.


I've got a joke that goes with that, but I"m afraid I'd get the boot if I told you. It's a little naughty.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2020)

That was my first choice Navy medic

Was going to A&P school in Tulsa when I got drafted so the Air Force was a natural choice.

My older Marine brother had just got back from Nam and encouraged me to go Air Force or he would kick my arse


----------



## stain (Jul 23, 2020)

Need more coffee and a BLT.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2020)

stain said:


> Need more coffee and a BLT.



coming right up
now get to watering before it gets to dang hot


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Morning all. Up at 6, leave for 7 after checking on the girls, open the shop at 7:30


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2020)

Have a good day at work steve.  I wish I was close to you.  My truck needs to have the air bag sensor reset!  Sensor light started blinking and it drives me crazy!!!!  Probably charge me a c note here to get it reset.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 23, 2020)

I hate lights on my dash. The whole time i'm driving all I do is look at them.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2020)

You might want to look at the road once in a while......bwahaha


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2020)

I was Army. My MOS was 64 Charley 30 heavy truck driver. My favorite truck was the Deuce and a half. That bastage would damn near drive underwater. Tough arse truck.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> I was Army. My MOS was 64 Charley 30 heavy truck driver. My favorite truck was the Deuce and a half. That bastage would damn near drive underwater. Tough arse truck.



we played war games a lot cause I was in a TAC Fighter Group , Combat Engineers

we were the cats who went in to a “secure” area and set up runways , revetment matting , potable water , basically set up the camp

one week we had to qualify on those deuce and a half’s 
the trainer to.d me “drive off that ravine”

***!..it looked straight down to me but I jammed it into 1st gear and over we went...

i puckered up pretty good expecting to roll head over heels but nope , she just chugged down the hill like it was a county road

i got respect for the deuce


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2020)

Yep Bro those are some badass trucks. Wish i had one now.
Yeah we use to play war games too. Had alot of fun.


----------



## boo (Jul 23, 2020)

mornin you maniacs, how's all the old farts doing this morning...anyone cra* thei pants last night...depends are in the future of some of you old goats...I've not needed them so it's all good...dutch damn neear got a cow out back last night...I saw it in the shadows and thought it was a huge black dude back there until I got a good look...it gets nuts down here often...


----------



## zigggy (Jul 23, 2020)

good morning OFC ,,,,,,i dont drink coffee ,,,,im more of a tea type girl,,, as for work i stopped working about a year ago and have never looked back,,,,, now i spend my time raising my 7 year old son ,,,caring for my inlaws and tending to my garden,,,i dont get around here to much any more,,,,i see alot of new names ,,,to all of you i say welcome,,,,,zig


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 23, 2020)

I don't have to brew my morning drink. I just pop the top on a Coke Zero can and pour it in a thermal glass full of ice. Caffeine is caffeine, no mater how you get it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2020)

Pass the tea Zigggy.
Glad to see your taking good care of your Son. Take him fishing,bet he would love it.
Yeah there will be alot more new names coming this way too. All good peeps.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2020)

Sure seems like the TCC group meshes well with the O'l Farts.  Match made in heaven.  Boo, did you say a dirty word that the filters didn't catch.....gonna have to do my duty and report you.  Dman is waiting to come over here and give you an ear full.......no wait, that was bubble.....I ain't gonna drop dime on him....I have seen what he can do......


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2020)

Boo , don’t take the bait!....


----------



## stain (Jul 23, 2020)

Bigsur51 no water this AM but will be hitting them late this evening. 50gl of Rabbit poo tea is a brewing. 

Got most of the free lumber off loaded. 2 x 8 and 2 x6's Need 2 more pallets to finish up the 2 x 6's. The first stack is over 5' tall. In drying off atm and drinking another qt. of water...


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2020)

Darn Stain (d) you work to hard.  How are your plants doing?


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> I hate lights on my dash. The whole time i'm driving all I do is look at them.


steve had a buddy that would turn the hood ornament sideways so he wouldn't stare at it


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2020)

stain good to see you here bro, nice load of wood.


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2020)

one hour to go and then it's party time, told the ol lady to have a doobie rolled and a cold dark beer setting there for me. i bet she will have the doobie but i'll have to grab my own beer.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 23, 2020)

giggy said:


> i was navy.



same here Giggy - I was an ET on a destroyer out of San Diego.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 23, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! We were fishing today but all we caught were catfish & bait. & saltwater cats are good for nata! OK maybe shark bait...


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 23, 2020)

I was USAF Medical food service. 4 year 1 month & 18 days! But who's counting.


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> same here Giggy - I was an ET on a destroyer out of San Diego.


machinist mate in the engine room of the frank cable as40 plank owner.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2020)

US Army.  All I wanted to do is grow my hair down he middle of my back, race cars and smoke dope   I had a college deferment but I wanted to take a semester off to save some money.  The gov't had a different idea.  I got the letter that started with "Grettings".  24 months later I resumed growing my hair.

Total waste of my time but I made the most of it.  My mos obviously was 11Bush (infantry).  I actually wound up as the post radio announcer.  Talk about a sham job.  I got out and worked in radio for a few years.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2020)

I was actually an Angel,,very kind and gentle,, Im probably in the Bible somewhere.


----------



## stain (Jul 23, 2020)

putembk said:


> Darn Stain (d) you work to hard.  How are your plants doing?


Growing like weeds. Hit them with BT yesterday to slow the stem borers.  Today got all the pieces together to make tea. It's a bubbling away ATM. 50 gallons. Thinking it will take a couple days to brew...we'll see how long till we get foam.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2020)

We spray Bt twice a month since they were a foot tall
then cannabis worms are horrible to deal with


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 23, 2020)

I thank all of you for your service. I never served in the military. When I turned 18, service was voluntary and Vietnam was fresh on my mind.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2020)

Beautiful Stain.  I have never grown outdoor.  Except veggies.  I got home from dinner tonight (mexican) and picked a mess of green beans for tomorrow.  My veggie garden is out of control.  Mrs Pute tries to stuff the whole thing through my intestines.  I love veggies and they are necessary to stay healthily bit bu the end of summer I am sick of squash, have stomach issues from the acidity in maters and ..... like a pigeon.   Here is part of tomorrows dinner.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 24, 2020)

Welcome to all of the new folks in the OFC, good to see ya here. 

I spent 2 years and 8 days in 'nam as a Cobra Crewchief.


----------



## giggy (Jul 24, 2020)

morning ofc, happy fry-day. working in the shop today. yall have a great morning.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 24, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Sun is shining and I haven't a clue what on tap for today. It's good to be retired...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 24, 2020)

Good morning all you Cool Cats


----------



## stain (Jul 24, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> We spray Bt twice a month since they were a foot tall
> then cannabis worms are horrible to deal with


I want to know what the orange looking bud worms/maggots are and what they turn into. Lost a good third of the buds to them last season. 

Another day of sweat dripping down my nose. Dew point @73 heat index over 100

last season BMR


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 24, 2020)

"Big uns", very nice looking plants.


----------



## zigggy (Jul 24, 2020)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 24, 2020)

Happy Friday all - I’m fairly sure this week was stocked with 4 Monday’s


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2020)

Morning all.  It's Fried day!!!  Up-potting today.  But coffee and the first buzz of the day come first.

@stain.....you grow beautiful out door plants!!  I don't know how you keep the critters out of them.

@ Oldbay, sorry about the bad week....get through today and you are free....

Hey biggie....Rockies start today....Dodgers will finish in the cellar..........

Ok, dog wants to go out back......back in a few!


----------



## boo (Jul 24, 2020)

mornin folks, had my coffee and am feelin aces today...life gets better daily...got cleared to go back to the gym this week, I begin monday but slooooly...gotta go buy some lumber for a new 3 ton a/c unit I'm gonna use to keep the girls cool...super lemon haze if screaming with vigor...y'all enjoy the day


----------



## giggy (Jul 24, 2020)

pute didn't you start the ofc at rollitup? i remember some jerks on it as well.


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2020)

Yup, the youngsters took exception to me trying to round up o'l farts and ran me off.  **** happens.....I never wen back.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning all.  It's Fried day!!!  Up-potting today.  But coffee and the first buzz of the day come first.
> 
> @stain.....you grow beautiful out door plants!!  I don't know how you keep the critters out of them.
> 
> ...



the cellar eh.......let’s put a bag of weed on that bet , I’ll throw up some ecsd x ogers to your lemon Betty or pineapple kush...

oh hum , another World Series victory for LA , a sweet one too



.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2020)

Now i like baseball,, didnt care for it before you showed me the new players. Whens the next game.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 24, 2020)

Nationals fans got soaked last night and folded in half.  Cardboard fans and fake applause what are they thinking ???  I just like watching the game.  Now if they would get rid of the announcers who just like to hear themselves talk, it would be even better.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2020)

I dont watch any team, of any sport, if they are kneeling. Makes me sick.


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2020)

For the most part Baseball and Hockey players haven't been doing that.  If they have football watch out!!!  Basketball belongs in China.  

No Bet Big....I ain't stupid. 

I am glad baseball is back.  I have gotten to the point of hardly watching TV at all except one station.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> I was Army. My MOS was 64 Charley 30 heavy truck driver. My favorite truck was the Deuce and a half. That bastage would damn near drive underwater. Tough arse truck.


It WOULD drive underwater.  The "Pull To Ford" thingy got modified of some of the Deuce and a half trucks I saw.  I watched one just inches of the flooded cab showing, and it was roaring across.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2020)

stain said:


> Growing like weeds. Hit them with BT yesterday to slow the stem borers.  Today got all the pieces together to make tea. It's a bubbling away ATM. 50 gallons. Thinking it will take a couple days to brew...we'll see how long till we get foam.
> 
> 
> View attachment 262791
> View attachment 262792


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> You can make TEA outa the leaves???


----------



## giggy (Jul 24, 2020)

afternoon everybody. i have gotten to where i only watch a few channels, diy, hgtv, cartoon network, cooking and the science channel. don't watch sports, used to watch drag racing but just kinda drifted away.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Afternoon all. Spending a few days in the camper. Time to relax away from work


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2020)

Ill be right over. Ill bring the beer.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> It WOULD drive underwater.  The "Pull To Ford" thingy got modified of some of the Deuce and a half trucks I saw.  I watched one just inches of the flooded cab showing, and it was roaring across.


Yesser,,its all about the snorkel.


----------



## stain (Jul 24, 2020)

The tea I'm making you wouldn't want to drink it. It's for the plants. 
Mine has rabbit poo, molasses, epsom salt and some 4-5-5 organic fertilizer. Most use worm poo I don't have any ATM but have piles of rabbit poo.  Then a bubbler is put into the mix and let Brew/mix. This allows the good bacteria to multiply and break down the mix so the plants can absorb it. (I'll post up some pics later)


Putembk  has a recipe he might post up. If asked nicely....


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Ill be right over. Ill bring the beer.


Come on!


----------



## giggy (Jul 24, 2020)

quiting time, see yall in the morning. about the only time i turn on my home computer is sunday mornings, the rest of the time i'm either at work or hanging with the ol lady.


----------



## stain (Jul 24, 2020)

Guess it being Fryday everyones out whooping it up. Gave the sht up years ago. Now I bust my a$$ all day and smoke till I fall off.

Some cold melon to satisfy my munchies.


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 24, 2020)

i just want to grow old and grow herb...is 40 old enough? ya that's a loaded question, have fun with it and lighten up you cranky stinky fart knockers...


----------



## boo (Jul 25, 2020)

ackkk...


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 25, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. It's nice to see some familiar faces and some friendly new faces as well. I hope everyone has a groovy Satyrday. I'm going to spend mine smoking dope and beating on my guitar, sounds pretty groovy to me. Enjoy your day brother Boo, thanks for the heads up, I would have missed saying good morning in the wee hours...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Morning old farts. My butt is up everyday at 5am,,dont need an alarm my eyes pop open and i have to get my ass up to pee,,and then of course its time to .
Hope yall all have a fine Saturday.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 25, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! I'm firing up our smoker today. Boston Butt & a whole chicken with yet to be decided wood...


----------



## giggy (Jul 25, 2020)

morning old farts. good to see you rudie.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 25, 2020)

stain said:


> The tea I'm making you wouldn't want to drink it. It's for the plants.
> Mine has rabbit poo, molasses, epsom salt and some 4-5-5 organic fertilizer. Most use worm poo I don't have any ATM but have piles of rabbit poo.  Then a bubbler is put into the mix and let Brew/mix. This allows the good bacteria to multiply and break down the mix so the plants can absorb it. (I'll post up some pics later)
> 
> 
> ...


I think I will stick with Earl Grey...


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 25, 2020)

Morning Old Farts, a fine Saturday is before us........enjoy, enjoy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 25, 2020)

Sunday!
Sunday!......(just practicing)

Morning all you misfits
time for some coffee and herbs


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 25, 2020)

Thrills and spillz, weed and speed. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!!! I'm practicing too!


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 25, 2020)

Rise and shine


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 25, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Thrills and spillz, weed and speed. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!!! I'm practicing too!



It’s aleways good to stay at your best!


----------



## stain (Jul 25, 2020)

Man what is that smell..... OH its cabbage... Yep I'm in the Old farts club. lol

Another mega muggy mudder among the Oaktrees. Prepping gardens for fall crops. Tropical storm coming this way. Got to get seeds in the ground before it rains. 

Need to get pics of the plants to show the before and after the clean up. 

One more load to go pick up too today. A huge stack of siding.


----------



## zigggy (Jul 25, 2020)

it is with great sadness i say goodbye to mariujana passion ,,,its been a good four years i very much enjoyed my time here ,,,and have made several friends ,,,it is to those people i say goodbye and good luck ,,,im not sure what happened to our website ,,,but the mp i joined is gone,,,,,stay safe and be well ,,,love zigggy


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 25, 2020)

Good Morning all - sparking one up and then off to work on the yard that has gotten a bit unruly.

Zigggy- Sorry to see you go, best of luck


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes Zigggy, its horrible that potheads are joining a pot site.
What a rude and freaking ridiculous thing to say.


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2020)

Morning, coffee......please.

Sorry to see you  leave ziggy....I guess you can't take the excitement!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Guess she thinks rednecks are going to give her a redneck disease. Yep,, RedCovidneck virus.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Going to go to my brother in laws to chill.


----------



## giggy (Jul 25, 2020)

ziggy sorry to see you go. yes the others started falling off the face of the earth thinking people was after them. all i saw was a bunch of pot heads/growers that left a site for the same reason i left this one. politics! everybody has their side but if you didn't fit their's you left or got banned. sad when a weed site becomes a political site, even worst when a mod or two joins in..


----------



## boo (Jul 25, 2020)

mornin folks, been on the phone with budmeiser today, always enjoy talking to him...rudie, so glad your here, I miss our morning greetings...glad to see so may old friends here...such a shame why there here but its the same reason I am...when admin goes rogue it's time to walk...if I posted certain threatening pm's my name would certainly be banned...enjoy the day my brother, enjoy the gift of today...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

What threatening PMs. Here on MP?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Same here Giggy. I went back and read alot of this thread and others and couldnt find any threats by anyone. So im still not getting it,,but its whatever. All i see is a bunch of rowdy potheads having fun,,thought that was normal.


----------



## boo (Jul 25, 2020)

nope, at the cabana dman has threatened me many times, he is foaming at the mouth to ban me for speaking the truth...my last post today should frost his shorts...it seems appropos...


----------



## giggy (Jul 25, 2020)

the pm's were on another site, one of the people was a fella by the name weedhopper. he was good people and a fellow texan. haven't seen him in a couple years or more.


----------



## giggy (Jul 25, 2020)

well it's quitting time see yall in the morning.


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2020)

Just finished my morning session down in the grow.  Not much going on today.  Tomorrow will be a major work day.  Everybody gets fed, tea and taking cuts.  I love weekends....just got wiped out.  Hopefully I can find something to smoke myself until my next harvest this coming week.  

I am having a problem that is rare here.....humidity.  Monsoon season is here and with it a huge low pressure system is moving through.  The humidity here rarely get up to 50% in the summer months.  Most of the time it under 30% but today it is 63% and rising.  When I opened the flower tent, which is full, it was 64%.......I don't like it to get up to 60% cause I now have to worry about mold and the dreaded PM.  If I get that in flower my grow is pretty much done.  I won't grow or let my friends smoke PM laced buds.   All fans are on full speed and I will keep a close eye on things.  I did some pruning today and hopefully that will help.  

I better get out and cut the grass as rain is moving in!!!  More humidity....holly rap.


----------



## boo (Jul 25, 2020)

dman threatened me, said he was gonna tell everyone I was a snitch...I got this threat on pm's...he's destroyed all parts of the TOU...there's been more nasties in pm's that anyone caouldd imagine...he's got someone here that's feeding him false facts...we got one in the woodpile fellas...


----------



## stain (Jul 25, 2020)

Was offered a job working in a 250 light grow op. Don't know what to think about that. Would be great to work inside in the A/C. Haven't said yes yet. Pays cash which I like but dealing with the thugs that run the place in another matter in itself...


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2020)

boo said:


> dman threatened me, said he was gonna tell everyone I was a snitch...I got this threat on pm's...he's destroyed all parts of the TOU...there's been more nasties in pm's that anyone caouldd imagine...he's got someone here that's feeding him false facts...we got one in the woodpile fellas...



Really to bad, I didn't want it to end that way for me.  I loved the place but the founders made us overmoderate it.  Now OP has health issues and Dman and Uni are on their own.  Uni dowsn't even know how to get into the Moderater Control Panel. Let alone the Admin Control Panel.  I wish them luck.


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 25, 2020)

Enjoy the night Kind Tokerzzz. For me it'll be a bowl of ice cream and a couple other bowls, a little guitar and ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...........


----------



## stain (Jul 25, 2020)

Man what a day. My tired is hanging out....
Moved close to 1000 pieces of 8' x 8' Masonite. Trailer has a nice bend in it now. Just glad the tires held up.

Did the fall clean up and hit the plants with wood ash and rabbit poo tea. They perked up overnight. 

Some before and after pics for your viewing pleasure.

















Pic of 50 gallons of suds for buds tea. @Unca Walt


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hey Boo! I found you on a bike!


----------



## burnie (Jul 25, 2020)

Tweren`t me Boo....just got here ! I gotta` go read your last post over there .
peace


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 25, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the night Kind Tokerzzz. For me it'll be a bowl of ice cream and a couple other bowls, a little guitar and ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...........



what flavor ice cream?

its a & w root beer here with old fashioned vanilla bean ice cream


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

zigggy said:


> ill leave you guys with a joke,,,,rest of this edited out by Angie.   Not nice to rednecks.



You must be familiar with such things Zigggy,,sorry,,hopefully you can live with it. Peeps here wont judge you for your past.
How funny did it taste.


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2020)

Post deleted


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Dont delete her history Pute,,she was telling her story.


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2020)

Ziggyy's.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 25, 2020)

Spot the error in this Craigslist ad:

Go green with this customized three-wheeled electric motor Schwinn bicycle. Rechargeable off of house current.  $600 OBO.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 25, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Same here Giggy. I went back and read alot of this thread and others and couldnt find any threats by anyone. So im still not getting it,,but its whatever. All i see is a bunch of rowdy potheads having fun,,thought that was normal.



what boo is referring to is something that happened (not just once) on a previous site that is also the reason for alot of us washing up on shore here. It’s all good, can’t fault people for not wanting to deal with the drama  

peace
- O


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2020)

Good night all.  Long day.


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 26, 2020)

And a good night from the East coast of Canada...I`ll catch up with you guys tomorrow as I have a lot of welcomes to post but this bug bite or spider bite is driving me nuts and screwing with my vision...sleep well and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Carty (Jul 26, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> what boo is referring to is something that happened (not just once) on a previous site that is also the reason for alot of us washing up on shore here. It’s all good, can’t fault people for not wanting to deal with the drama
> 
> peace
> - O



Maybe it's best to just let it go.. no reason really to drag it over to this site and make it a topic of discussion... lets not kick the dead horse and instead,  remember how many good years we had in there..  I'm not trying to be rude, please, but maybe this new site is a place to start clean...  big Deep Breath Boo...   ohmmmm ohm.. hehehe.

We are on to better days peeps... so cool to see so many of you here..  and thanks so much to this site for having us all..


----------



## Carty (Jul 26, 2020)

And Dayum Stain... your one busy Gardener man...  wow.  this is gonna be epic to watch.


----------



## boo (Jul 26, 2020)

you're right carty...thanks


----------



## burnie (Jul 26, 2020)

Sad......just sad . 
peace


----------



## boo (Jul 26, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## burnie (Jul 26, 2020)

Say good night boo !!  lol
peace


----------



## boo (Jul 26, 2020)

i'm sorry burnie, sleep well my friend...


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 26, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. Good morning brother Boo. G'nite burnie. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrills and spills, speed and weed! Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## stain (Jul 26, 2020)

We need our own coffee shop thread....

Going to be another loooooong day here among y=the oaktrees. Starting with COFFEE!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> Ziggyy's.


Damnt,,what did i miss?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

Hang in there Boo,,no worries,, your with friends here Brother.


----------



## stain (Jul 26, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Damnt,,what did i miss?


A joke about incest among hillbillies/rednecks. The reality is it's happening in ALL cultures. We are a violent and horny species.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

Oh,,so she went there did she. She must know something about that. Poor thing,,wonder what happen to her and by whom.


----------



## LordElSupremo (Jul 26, 2020)

stain said:


> Man what is that smell..... OH its cabbage... Yep I'm in the Old farts club. lol
> 
> Another mega muggy mudder among the Oaktrees. Prepping gardens for fall crops. Tropical storm coming this way. Got to get seeds in the ground before it rains.
> 
> ...


I can tell your cabbages have been attacked by larvae from those little white butterflies.


----------



## LordElSupremo (Jul 26, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Guess she thinks rednecks are going to give her a redneck disease. Yep,, RedCovidneck virus.


Rednecks around here WILL give you the virus.  We have tons of people in this rural area who refuse to wear a mask.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

Hell,,they dont need a mask. They stay out in the country. Cows dont have Covid.
By the way,,partical mask will not stop a molecule. Fart in your pants and it still makes it thru because its a molecule.
Ive used mask all my life in construction. Hate the bastages. Nobody i know that works in construction has the virus and they don't wear mask unless they are sanding. Guess it doesnt effect construction workers.
By the way,,i know a whole lot of city dwellers that wont wear a mask unless they need groceries and have to wear it to get in the door.


----------



## stain (Jul 26, 2020)

LordElSupremo said:


> I can tell your cabbages have been attacked by larvae from those little white butterflies.


Not as bad as the heirloom verity I grew. Found out after I bought them. That they were a GMO cabbage. They made us sick after eating one. Tossed them into the mulch bin.


----------



## burnie (Jul 26, 2020)

This WV hillbilly ain`t skeered of no virus . So far this county I`m in has the lowest case numbers in the Almost Heaven state . 
Only time I have a mask on is going in a store .  And this hillbilly has thick skin.....little bit of hillbilly put-down don`t bother me . I actually like it when WV gets put down . Less people wanna` come here . Fork the Travel and Visitors Bureau ! Right now , less is more !  Enjoy your day folks !
peace


----------



## LordElSupremo (Jul 26, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> ****,,they dont need a mask. They stay out in the country. Cows dont have Covid.
> By the way,,partical mask will not stop a molecule. Fart in your pants and it still makes it thru because its a molecule.
> Ive used mask all my life in construction. Hate the bastages. Nobody i know that works in construction has the virus and they don't wear mask unless they are sanding. Guess it doesnt effect construction workers.
> By the way,,i know a whole lot of city dwellers that wont wear a mask unless they need groceries and have to wear it to get in the door.


Well they should be worried because about 50 people around here have died!  It's alarming if I go into a crowded store and see many people without masks.  I have an 86-year-old in my family and another in a wheelchair with an autoimmune disease.  And I'm almost a senior.  This virus is no joke.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

Im a Superintendent,, im building a Burkes Outlet. 16,000sf building.
I take temps of my crews everyday, but nobody wears a mask and nobody has come up sick. Besides,,its to freaking hot in that building to wear a stinking mask unless they are doing something that is really dusty.
Im going to leave it at that before this turns into a political thing.
And by the way,,the Flu damn near killed me 3yrs ago. Wasnt Covid and nobody was wearing mask because of it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

LordEl,,,i totally understand you trying to protect the elderly that lives with you.
Which is what you should do every year with the flu,,,, which kills 60 to 70,000 ppl a year,,men,women,And Children,,mostly the ELDERLY,,,but we dont shut the country down do we?


----------



## giggy (Jul 26, 2020)

morning everybody. i have a mask and use it to go in stores, but that is the only time i wear it. these cloth mask can't even stop dust.

the cabana is history, this place is one of my old homes. it's a new start for yall, enjoy it my friends.


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2020)

Morning all.  I'm 70 in less than two months and I only wear a mask cause it is the law while in public!  I hate the thing.  I still do things the same as before all this mess started.  To be honest I know people who know people who have had covid but I still don't know anybody who personally has had or has it.  Young people certainly don't give it a second thought.  And I'm gonna out live all of them!!!


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> Post deleted


Rose would have left it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> Post deleted


It was not!  It says right there:  "Post deleted"


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. Good morning brother Boo. G'nite burnie. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrills and spills, speed and weed! Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!



sunday!
sunday!
sunday!


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 26, 2020)

The old "Wall of Death". Speed and momentum is all it takes, besides the cahoonies to go do it. Saw it half a dozen times or more growing up.


----------



## boo (Jul 26, 2020)

I think i'm gonna take me a chil pill and avoid the internet today...im one post away from banishment on the other place...I've been threatened, accused to outing a man who I met 2 years after he was released, lied to, sworn at a dozen times, and now am one post away from being "banned for life"...I'm considering my next post...hmmm


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

Leave the site brother. Its not worth the stress. You have a place here,,so why piss yourself off going over there and reading the morons crap.


----------



## stain (Jul 26, 2020)

A cooling down period... yep that's what I'm doing....drying off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

Would like to clear up something for Zigggy the potty mouth.
Ive known alot of Rednecks and Country women. NONE OF THEM,not one, had the nasty ass mouth like Zigggy. What she said was disgusting and definitely showed a lack of Class. She has no right making fun of Hillbillies or Country folks with a mouth like that. Have to wonder where she gets her info.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 26, 2020)

Try and let it go, Mr. Bubble. The comment is gone, she's gone, and the world is a better place today.
Side note: I used to bathe with you when I was a kid.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 26, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Side note: I used to bathe with you when I was a kid.


lol, I’m glad I’m not the only one that thought that - still love a nice bath!


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 26, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Went food shopping this morning. And yes that included Masks & gloves. We still have a few fools running around without a mask much less gloves... 

Tomorrow our 18' Catamaran goes in to be repowered!   It's rated up to 75 HP, I'm putting a 70hp Suzuki. Anyone care to buy a Yamaha 100hp 4 stroke motor w/binnacle & wiring???


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 26, 2020)

If you don't object to my asking, what are the cabana and the TOU?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

Yeah your right WR. Im done,,had to vent a little. My family were all country people. Guess i let her get under my skin.
Man when you first said you use to bathe with me,,im like cool, but i dont remember. Hope i had a good time. Must have been the White Lightning.
Please tell me the water wasnt too cold.


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2020)

Afternoon.  Been working in the grow all morning and still nowhere near done.  Took 18 cuts and just got them in the dome.  The rest got tea and nutes.  I have made a mess so it's clean up time.  

I resigned my staff member position at the Cabana.  The place is now in the rear view mirror and will soon be like a fart in the wind. 

@ Boo, walk away your just gonna get into it with Dman again.  I was nice as I could be when I left....not worth saying what you want.  All you do is get a bee in your bonnet.  

Wonder how long before his condescending attitude toward people causes the place to close.  I will be lurking.  

Back to work.  I need to get out in the veggie garden and pick greens for dinner before the rain starts.  

Sorry WR,......my new girlfriend....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

Thats a dangerous thing to do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Afternoon, y'all! Went food shopping this morning. And yes that included Masks & gloves. We still have a few fools running around without a mask much less gloves...
> 
> Tomorrow our 18' Catamaran goes in to be repowered!   It's rated up to 75 HP, I'm putting a 70hp Suzuki. Anyone care to buy a Yamaha 100hp 4 stroke motor w/binnacle & wiring???


Well this fool only wears a mask when i absolutely have too and i never wear freaking gloves. I wash my hands and keep sanitizer in my truck. I have worked since this New Strain of flu started and have done just fine and all the dozens of construction workers i work around also are doing fine. They never wear masks. I do take everyones temp and log it before they enter my building. Im in my 60s.
But to each his own. And if we dont see eye to eye thats okay too,,butt that doesnt make us fools. Bet you weren't wearing a mask 3yrs ago when H1N1 almost killed my butt. Several thousand ppl lost their lives that yr,,including children,and we didnt close down the Economy and start wearing masks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

The year i got sick.

CDC estimates that influenza was associated with *45 million* illnesses, 21 million medical visits, *810,000* hospitalizations, and *61,000* deaths during the 2017–2018 influenza season. This burden was higher than any season since the 2009 pandemic and serves as a reminder of how severe seasonal influenza can be.

And we didnt wear masks in 2009 and shut down the Economy.

And by the way,,i mean no disrespect to you brother,, we will just have to agree to disagree. Much respect for you sticking to your guns.


----------



## stain (Jul 26, 2020)

Thanks to the cookie and a gallon + of water. It was a successful day. Loaded up the last load of Masonite siding and unloaded the 500+ pieces off the other trailer. Just need some plywood and shingles I have enough to build a nice building or green house. 

Cuts  pucked up. Rooted clones potted. Budding plants in tent scoped anther week or 2 on the sour bubbles. The C99's, C99 x nl and train wrecks got weeks.. 


Grilling pig and waiting for the home made rolls to finish. Then it's dinner time.


----------



## burnie (Jul 26, 2020)

Interested in the Sour Bubble.....got some of those waiting on rotation . Man you freakin` scored on the supplies . Know ya` had to bust as* to get it moved and stacked , but the hard work`s over for now . Gonna` need a bunch of tarps to cover that haul !!  Good job !
peace


----------



## stain (Jul 26, 2020)

@burnie Will be covering it all up in the morning. We got a chance of rain every day over the next 6 days. Doing the rain dance. I don't want to drag water hose down to the okra patch. 

Once I find out witch SB is the best I'll send you cuts brother.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 27, 2020)

boo said:


> I think i'm gonna take me a chil pill and avoid the internet today...im one post away from banishment on the other place...I've been threatened, accused to outing a man who I met 2 years after he was released, lied to, sworn at a dozen times, and now am one post away from being "banned for life"...I'm considering my next post...hmmm


Boo --  Lissen  to Pute.  He be right.  I gave it my best shot, (polite) and it made as much difference a feather hitting a sequoia.  "Management for Dummies" response.

I told D that I did not know the whole story, but I didn't care -- either he follows his own rules or he has no rules. 

There's still too many friends of yours there, Boo... My "Management for Dummies" advice to Boo?

Go there, roll in a bucket of gemutlicheit, and totally ignore -- as in Amish shunning -- everything else.  

It can be good, I betcha.  The "problem" simply does _not exist_ <-- "it" is shunned.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 27, 2020)

stain said:


> Thanks to the cookie and a gallon + of water. It was a successful day. Loaded up the last load of Masonite siding and unloaded the 500+ pieces off the other trailer. Just need some plywood and shingles I have enough to build a nice building or green house.
> 
> Cuts  pucked up. Rooted clones potted. Budding plants in tent scoped anther week or 2 on the sour bubbles. The C99's, C99 x nl and train wrecks got weeks..
> 
> ...


What a ginormous amount of work... and what a ginormous value!  Wowsies.  Mongo impressed.


----------



## giggy (Jul 27, 2020)

morning everybody just another monday, down in my back this morn.


----------



## giggy (Jul 27, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Afternoon, y'all! Went food shopping this morning. And yes that included Masks & gloves. We still have a few fools running around without a mask much less gloves...
> 
> Tomorrow our 18' Catamaran goes in to be repowered!   It's rated up to 75 HP, I'm putting a 70hp Suzuki. Anyone care to buy a Yamaha 100hp 4 stroke motor w/binnacle & wiring???


well my brother i guess you will call me a fool then. i only wear my mask where i have to and never wear gloves except to weld or burn. them mask will not stop, daughter is a health care worker and the nurses are getting it with all the protection they have. my daughter had it last dec. before it was supposed to have been here. she lives in my house, so i have been exposed to it then and every time she comes home.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 27, 2020)

Morning my old fart brothers and sisters, hope all are well.


----------



## stain (Jul 27, 2020)

Flooding is expected over the next 5 days. Today will be spent covering up everything that needs to be covered.  Planting fall veggy seeds and a laundry list of other things.

Never a boring day among the oaktrees…..


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 27, 2020)

I shoot insulin at least 4 times a day. If they would have suggested it in 09 I sure would have. And to add insult to injury the wife is on Oxygen. We do NOT dare to take any chances.
No disrespect taken. Everyone has the right to their own opinion...


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 27, 2020)

giggy said:


> well my brother i guess you will call me a fool then. i only wear my mask where i have to and never wear gloves except to weld or burn. them mask will not stop, daughter is a health care worker and the nurses are getting it with all the protection they have. my daughter had it last dec. before it was supposed to have been here. she lives in my house, so i have been exposed to it then and every time she comes home.


I'm sorry for the poor choice of words! Wife is on Ox and I'm an insulin dependent diabetic. We would both like to be around for a few more years.
Please tell your daughter "thank you" from an older couple...


----------



## giggy (Jul 27, 2020)

i hear you my brother, we do what we have to do to stay well. i try to keep my distance as much as i can and have not missed a day of work. but it's taking it's toll on my brothers in south texas as they have no work and really can't get out to try to find any.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2020)

Drifting i totally understand Brother. I would feel the same way if my Wife was in that position. I would do anything to protect her.
Me and my Wife are pretty sure we had it back in January. We were sick as hell. Wasnt as bad as the Flu i had back in 2017,,but it still kicked our butts,, and i have some heart problems so i cant take hardly any meds.
Keep your Wife safe Bro.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Jul 27, 2020)

@stain, Just a quick FYI on the Masonite siding,  be sure to paint all saw cuts.  This includes the window cuts as well as end cuts.  I have installed about a million squares of that stuff on Pulte houses and if you don't paint the cuts it will take on water and blister up and eventually fall off, don't install without the aluminum joint covers either they really help shed water

2b2s


----------



## giggy (Jul 27, 2020)

2broke2smoke good to see you.

evil clown


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2020)

Drifting, do what you have to do to protect you and your family!!  Totally understand.  Like bubble I Am thinking Both me and Mrs Pute  had it last winter.  Barely noticed it but we had something strange.  Thought it was the flu but different ......

Wish this crud was over already!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2020)

Pute,,i think many thousands of ppl had this crap before we ever heard a word about it from that Idiot in China and the WHO.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 27, 2020)

"Wish this crud was over already!!!! "
Amen to that...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2020)

Me and you both Bro.
Im so sick of this crap i could scream. Course it will magically go away after November 4th and it will be Russia again. Then again it could be the dreaded Killer Hornets.


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 27, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone....It`s sunny and 32 degrees Celsius here....I too hope they get this king foo flu under control down there as USA is all over the news up here....no new cases here in quite sometime but people are still wearing there masks....I had some company so I missed my early morning watering...so off I go and this will not be enjoyable at all as were forecasted to hit 39 this afternoon....wish me luck and take care n stay safe.


----------



## giggy (Jul 27, 2020)

hello ribs


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 27, 2020)

I think I had it shortly after Thanksgiving. It didn't really feel like the flu. I had no stomach upset, just a dry, hacking cough, body aches, and a fever. It put me down for three days in bed, but a week or so later, I was back to my old self. I just thought it was the meanest cold I'd had in years.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Jul 27, 2020)

My mil had covid 19 in early March and ended up in hospital for 5 weeks, 4 of them in ICU.  My wife and myself had symptoms but no respiratory issues so we never qualified for a test bcuz only medical workers and respiratory problems were being allowed tests back then.  I lost taste and smell for about a week.  Also lost 12 lbs, didn't take long to find them though

2b2s


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2020)

Easy day in the grow.....spent almost the whole day down there yesterday. Checked on a few things but everything is good for today.  So, I processed kief.  Had about 35 grams of it and it is now pressed into little patties with a press. Didn't get it all done but made a big dent.  I can only do that for so long.  

Will piddle about in the yard and take a walk before the rain comes.


----------



## giggy (Jul 27, 2020)

if your like me you'll smoke more then you'll press.


----------



## przcvctm (Jul 27, 2020)

Don't forget that Monday is housecleaning day also, Ribs.


----------



## boo (Jul 27, 2020)

got back from the gym about an hour ago, feels good to workout but gotta remember my bicep and rotator cuff are very weak due to surgery...slow and easy does it for me...


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 27, 2020)

Brother Boo, if I go any slower I'll cease to move entirely.......


----------



## giggy (Jul 27, 2020)

one hour to getting stoned to the bone time. at lunch today i messed with the other workers. i opened a can of tuna and made sure all was looking. raised it to my nose took a big whiff and said, my wife has been gone for a week and i miss her. you should have seen their faces, some of the younger guys just don't know how to take me. the ones who know me were laughing their a$$es off.


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2020)

Afternoon all.  Just got back from a walk at the lake.  Hot out there.......  No rain but it is still humid. I couldn't even think about living where some of you do.  If the humidity gets over 50% we think we are gonna die.  This is high desert here and we don't get much humidity here but when we do......

I should go down and look in on the grow....


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 27, 2020)

putembk said:


> Checked on a few things but everything is good for today.  So, I processed kief.  Had about 35 grams of it and it is now pressed into little patties with a press.



what is your method for doing so? My bag of frozen trim is getting bigger and I’m trying to figure out the best thing to do with it.


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 27, 2020)

Enjoy your evening Kind Tokerzzz. I'm going get stoned to the bone and play a little guitar. No ice cream tonight, instead I've got one of those mini pecan pies. If I had any ice cream here I'd have it a la mode. Maybe it's a good thing that I don't have any, lol. Catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## stain (Jul 27, 2020)

Some sour bubble # 2 4 6 7


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 27, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> what boo is referring to is something that happened (not just once) on a previous site that is also the reason for alot of us washing up on shore here. It’s all good, can’t fault people for not wanting to deal with the drama
> 
> peace
> - O


Are Pm's even private and even if they are , or appear to be, are they private from everyone? No, right? there only private to those who cant see them. Right? 


for instance, how can MP be any more secure then any other site<<<<<<serious question, I'm ignorant of cybersecurity.  i figure everyone knows where I live the second I post a picture from home, if they are savvy err then me, witch most are.

This reminds me of my Barbering days and the top 5 ways to kill anyones including your own business clientele...



IF YOU DO NOT WANT IT REVEALED YOU MUST CONCEAL


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Jul 27, 2020)

Swimming pool i didn't even want, not like there isn't 125 lakes in my county and 4 within 1.5 miles of my home, is green.  3 days ago it was crystal clear. I have put 4 gallons of 12,5% chlorine  in 9000 gallon pool and still just as green as before I added the shock.   Wife is having a small bday pool party for her niece and 4 cousins on 31st.  Not looking good for that atm

2b2s


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> what is your method for doing so? My bag of frozen trim is getting bigger and I’m trying to figure out the best thing to do with it.


Dry ice, five gallon bucket and a silk screen.  Simple and quick.  I spend more time pressing it into patties.


----------



## BrokeDownOldHippie (Jul 27, 2020)

So this be the place? Le the beatings begin!


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2020)

I know you!  Watch out this is my brother from a different mother.   Please don't get into trouble!!!!!  Give it a day or two.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh crap,,that old pot smoking Hippie is here.
Welcome brother.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 27, 2020)

YYZ Skinhead said:


> Spot the error in this Craigslist ad:
> 
> Go green with this customized three-wheeled electric motor Schwinn bicycle. Rechargeable off of house current.  $600 OBO.


Well?  Somebody has to have figured out it by now.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 27, 2020)

630,000 people die from the flu every year on average, .. according to world stats this year 630,000 people have already died from c19 .. but you have to remember the stat collectors are using the ' new ' Common Core math to put these numbers together .. maybe instead of C-19 Virus it should be called the Common Core Math Virus ..


a few real stats are that this virus does not affect kids 1 - 10, rarely affects those 11 -20, .. 20 - 40 a bit more and 40 - 60 lower than average of flu deaths .. but 70 yr olds a lot more, 80 to 90s almost certain infection .. 
.. this virus has been around for decades if not longer and has been engineered to affect the DNA of ageing people .. Social Security and Medicare has been an constant issue for the bean counters of the country ..



As for as a cabanna, it will have to be like the phoenix, reinvent itself just to live further ..


----------



## boo (Jul 27, 2020)

thanks patwi, now that's gonna be runnin thru my mind tonight...


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2020)

Where is this going?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2020)

Thats what i get for being high.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 28, 2020)

penis


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2020)

mornin brothr rudie...burnie, you asleep yet...


----------



## burnie (Jul 28, 2020)

Nope , but the Sandman`s a knockin` . Just tryin` to get caught up here . Mornin` Rudie ! 
peace


----------



## burnie (Jul 28, 2020)

Gonna` fill one with BLR and hope sleep comes .  Even with Trazadone I have trouble gettin` to sleep . Night gang !!
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 28, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, morning burnie. Good morning Kind Tokerzzzz. It's Two Toke Tuesday........


----------



## burnie (Jul 28, 2020)

I`m hopin` it`s two toke minimum !!
peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2020)

Morning old goats.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Jul 28, 2020)

No such thing as a 3 wheel bicycle


----------



## giggy (Jul 28, 2020)

morning ofc, brother boo rudie and burnie. hope everybody has a great day. i'm in the shop again. a month ago i fell and i'm still having problems from it. my last 4 doctor visits have been on the phone but they are just gonna have to see me this time. my bulged disc isn't helping either as it is pissed at me too. o-well here we go.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 28, 2020)

Morning old fartsville residents. Hope all are well and stay that way. My wife was an insulin dependent diabetic for over 45 years. She passed away 6 weeks ago from complications of that disease. Sunday night a best friend of mine for 50 years was taken to the hospital and diagnosed with covid 19. Sure hope he comes thru it.


----------



## giggy (Jul 28, 2020)

i hope he does to, this stuff is no joke. we all take it in different ways.


----------



## stain (Jul 28, 2020)

All most 3 inches of rain so far. Still coming down. Plants are loving it. Got to go pick okra, green beans, cantaloupe and water melons.  Always something...

Bigsur51 will like this.
When cleaning up in the barn I found about 30lbs of silver that needs to be smelted/refined. With silver prices going up. It will be worth the 100lbs of propane to smelt it. Nothing like to roar of the furnace.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 28, 2020)

Staind , that old tarnished silver ain’t worth your time so go ahead and send it to me and I’ll pay the postage so you won’t have to be bothered with all that junk.

hey Putemb , hows that gold doing?


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 28, 2020)

cereal farts are herendous this morning, it sucks being lactose intolerant... Great morning evryone


----------



## stain (Jul 28, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Staind , that old tarnished silver ain’t worth your time so go ahead and send it to me and I’ll pay the postage so you won’t have to be bothered with all that junk.
> 
> hey Putemb , hows that gold doing?


 Bravo Sierra!!! It hit $26.00 a oz and it will keep going and going UP!!! I'm betting it will be close to $120.oo by the end of the election...


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 28, 2020)

caveman4.20 said:


> cereal farts are herendous this morning, it sucks being lactose intolerant... Great morning evryone


My wife had the same problem, she could clear the room with one fart. Always wanted to have her drink a couple glasses of milk and take to deer camp, teach the boys a lesson. That lactose free milk and ice cream are great products, no more stinky farts.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2020)

Morning old farts. Hope you gentleman (and im using that term loosely) have a good day.


----------



## BrokeDownOldHippie (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome guys. I'll be on my best behavior for a minute or two. Good to see some familiar faces. Lot's of new ones to.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome BDOH. Pull up a chair and have some fun.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 28, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! I have been a diabetic for over 35 years and insulin dependent  for put-near 30 years & yes covid scares the [email protected] out of me. Add to that the wife has COPD and is on Ox...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2020)

I totally understand Bro. Its very scary when you have pre conditions,, especially lung problems. Stay safe my friend.


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2020)

Morning.  Late appearance today.  Had to get my truck in the body shop first thing.   Just got done doing some necessary gardening as well....all is now under control.

Nice cool start to the day and rain expected later.   Free water,  I will take it.


----------



## giggy (Jul 28, 2020)

see you peoples later, i found a 1911 acp 45 and i'm going to get.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 28, 2020)

putembk said:


> Where is this going?




I'm sure nowhere ..


Lost a very dear friend last week due to a young woman not seeing him on his *X-Pro 1 Moped while she was looking at her fakebook while driving . He was 86 and had been to Sturgis* 3 times , first on a shovel, then a goldwing, last on his little scooter just a few years ago .. he passed away instantly .. Rip Gunner


.


----------



## przcvctm (Jul 28, 2020)

Three months ago I was riding a bicycle and tangled with a car.  I lost.  It broke 7 ribs and cracked the other 5  all on my right side.  It's seemed like forever but I can now inhale smoke/vapor without fear of coughing.  It hurts a little but not excruciatingly so.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 28, 2020)

I cracked three ribs once when I got ran over by my own dirt bike. It happened around hay fever season. I don't guess I need to tell you how much fun that was.


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 28, 2020)

Have a good night peoples, I'll catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2020)

Good night.


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 29, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. Morning brother Boo. It's Weedsday .....


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2020)

morning brother rudie, hit that shyt...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

Morning old farts. Hope everyone has a great day. Time for my shower and then coffee,,and of course work.


----------



## stain (Jul 29, 2020)

More rain... can't complain. It is needed. The pumpkin patch was about dead. Wont be any prize winning monsters but should get enough to  make a pie or two.

Pic of last years grow.







Think I might get a little more this year lol


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2020)

Good morning 
nice and cool this morning


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 29, 2020)

Morning old farts, of which I am one at 72, up and at 'em.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice bud porn in the morn.


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2020)

Morning.  Feel a chill in the air this morning.  Nice!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 29, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Staind , that old tarnished silver ain’t worth your time so go ahead and send it to me and I’ll pay the postage so you won’t have to be bothered with all that junk.
> 
> hey Putemb , hows that gold doing?



Hey... That's rotten!  Ripping off Staind thataway.  I will not only pay the postage, but I will add $100 in genuine US dollar bills for them 20 pounds of junky icky silver.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 29, 2020)

przcvctm said:


> Three months ago I was riding a bicycle and tangled with a car.  I lost.  It broke 7 ribs and cracked the other 5  all on my right side.  It's seemed like forever but I can now inhale smoke/vapor without fear of coughing.  It hurts a little but not excruciatingly so.



I got thrown offa my Suzy while trailriding.  Still airborne when I stopped by T-boning a big oak tree. 

Busted four ribs on the right side.  Took five months to heal.


----------



## giggy (Jul 29, 2020)

morning ofc, back in the shop with one more hyd. cylinder to build. wouldn't you know it's the one that doesn't want to come apart.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 29, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Morning old farts, of which I am one at 72, up and at 'em.



Meh.  Feh.  Peh.

*72??*  Yer still pooping yellow.  You still have the ring of the potty 'round your hiney.

I think it wuz me that started WWII.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

Man i wish i could grow big plants outside like Stain. I can grow outside and do,but i have to keep my plants small to keep them stealth.


----------



## giggy (Jul 29, 2020)

wish i could too, but they fly drones around here.


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2020)

mornin folks, seems I lost my pm priveleges at the island, guess the "boss" didn't like what they contained...I was threatened to be banned which may be for the best...the "boss" has angered me so much I may go postal before the ban...hmmm...to bad the place is imploding, I love my old home and hate to see the direction it's heading...good peeps there...y'all enjoy your day


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 29, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Meh.  Feh.  Peh.
> 
> *72??*  Yer still pooping yellow.  You still have the ring of the potty 'round your hiney.
> 
> I think it wuz me that started WWII.



Yes, I'm 72 and you ?


----------



## giggy (Jul 29, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin folks, seems I lost my pm priveleges at the island, guess the "boss" didn't like what they contained...I was threatened to be banned which may be for the best...the "boss" has angered me so much I may go postal before the ban...hmmm...to bad the place is imploding, I love my old home and hate to see the direction it's heading...good peeps there...y'all enjoy your day


let it go brother, it's not worth it, go for a drive and think of good things. it will make you happier and healthier. leave em guessing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

Boo,,i sent you a PM brother.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 29, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Outdoor work is done for today. Seems they are waiting for a prop for my new motor from Suzuki.    So fishing tomorrow will probly be in the small boat & we will go looking for Redfish...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

Cool,,am i bringing the beer or do you already have some? Make sure you dont keep me waiting like ya did last time. Im old and my legs might give out.


----------



## przcvctm (Jul 29, 2020)

boo,Budmiser beat you to the "going postal" thing


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 29, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Cool,,am i bringing the beer or do you already have some? Make sure you dont keep me waiting like ya did last time. Im old and my legs might give out.


Sorry but I gave up drinking alcohol put near 30 years ago! Got tired of handcuffs! Plus I became my M.C.'s designated decoy...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

Thats awesome brother. I never been arrested for anything alcohol related. I dont drink to get drunk. Havent been drunk in probably 15yrs. I Like my cold beer when i get home. I drink 3 or 4 a night.
Course its Ultra Light beer,,gotta watch my figure.
Least your MC has a go too guy to keep them out of trouble.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 29, 2020)

przcvctm said:


> boo,Budmiser beat you to the "going postal" thing


Boy howdy did he...


----------



## giggy (Jul 29, 2020)

i missed it but i hadn't been over there for a few days. i did drop in and say hey to dragnfly.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

What site are you guys talking about?


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 29, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> What site are you guys talking about?


TCC: The Canna Cabana


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 29, 2020)

Good afternoon kind Tokerzz. It's about time for ice cream and geetar picking with a cookie and a few bowls thrown in. I'll catch you Kats and Kittys on the flip side.


----------



## giggy (Jul 29, 2020)

have a good one rudie. quitting time for me, if i turn on my computer i'll see yall, if not then mañana.


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 29, 2020)

We had some rain roll through here and it took the humidity with it....It`s been hovering around the 40 degree Celsius mark for the last 3 days so I`m thankful for that....The heat just kills me and you want to talk about sweating bullets....Good night , sleep tight and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Jul 30, 2020)

Night all ya` old farts !! Here`s my beddy bye music  : 



peace


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 30, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz, nite Burnie. Enjoy the day....


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 30, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Yes, I'm 72 and you ?


Born in 1940.  Like I said, I've always felt responsible for WWII...


----------



## giggy (Jul 30, 2020)

morning everybody hope all are well. you old farts make me feel like a spring chicken (59), to bad i can't walk like one. i fell a month ago and it seems to get worst with time. so i guess i messed myself up again. of course that goes on top of old injuries.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 30, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Wife decided it would be better to work today rather than go fishing.  With luck we'll get big boat back today...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 30, 2020)

Good morning 
Time to load up on more gold
Dont be afraid

$6000 dollar gold real soon



			The Silver Bear Cafe


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2020)

This place has changed a bit over the years, and it all seems to be for the good. I recognize a few old faces and see a bunch of new ones. Good to be back.


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2020)

Morning.  Another cool morning.

Big, I 'm looking at silver to diversify.  I bought good a little over a month ago and it is up over $100/oz.  November could make gold do exactly what you said.  At any rate the way this country is printing money that is good advise.

Cutting down a Strawberry OG today and Lemon Betty tomrrow.   Just in time....I need to reload!!


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey Hippie!! I remember you.  Hope you are doing well.


----------



## giggy (Jul 30, 2020)

hippie good to see you brother, it's been awhile. when we all left we went in different directions. been hiding in a couple private sites, and a bunch of new names from one of them here now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2020)

Welcome back Hippie420. The Passion has made a few changes is my understanding and brought in several new members. Everyone seems to be having a great time. Haven't seen any problems which is awesome,,and Angie would like to keep it that way.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2020)

WTH,,,ive spent the morning deleting Spam threads.
Freaking Keto Diet crap and Viagra.
And dont tell me to leave the Viagra ones,,because i know you old goats already know all about the little blue pill.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Oldbay (Jul 30, 2020)

Little dog looking forward to the weekend as much as I am


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 30, 2020)

Good Afternoon all!


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 30, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  Another cool morning.
> 
> Big, I 'm looking at silver to diversify.  I bought good a little over a month ago and it is up over $100/oz.  November could make gold do exactly what you said.  At any rate the way this country is printing money that is good advise.
> 
> Cutting down a Strawberry OG today and Lemon Betty tomrrow.   Just in time....I need to reload!!


I have a couple of more weeks before my harvest Chocolope, Chemdawg and BlueFire OG


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 30, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> WTH,,,ive spent the morning deleting Spam threads.
> Freaking Keto Diet crap and Viagra.
> And dont tell me to leave the Viagra ones,,because i know you old goats already know all about the little blue pill.



When you get to my age, you are stiff in every joint but one.

I accidentally took five Viagra.  It was the hardest night of my life.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2020)

Now thats funny Bro. Probably a good thing it has no bones because it would get broken real easy.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 30, 2020)

My Daddy told me:  Never mix up Vaseline with Vicks Vapo-rub in the dark.

Strangely, my Momma told me the same thing...


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 30, 2020)

I know what happen when you don't wash your hands after a Cajun boil and go off to your tent to play slap & tickle. Not me but a brother did and his wife came out of the tent full stream ahead & sat down in the little stream we were camping by. You could hear her hollering the next county over...


----------



## giggy (Jul 30, 2020)

i bet he didn't get any for awhile.


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 30, 2020)

this thread moves too fast to keep up with,.. i need lidocaine after every sign on to MP


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2020)

Lots of good brothers and sisters here having fun. Keep up ya old coot.
Drifting,,i eat alot of spicy hot food. Warning,,never touch peppers and then go to the bathroom. It wont go well


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2020)

Most anybody who eats lots of spicy or grows extra hot peppers has a few stories to tell over the years.  I mostly wipe my eye and HANG ON!  Back from running errands and finished up in the veggie garden.  Here is a pic of today's harvest....







More and more will be coming for the next 6 weeks or so.


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2020)

I cut this Strawberry OG down this morning.  Have been at it until.....NOW! Rest of the day slowly getting more and more of a buzz.


----------



## giggy (Jul 30, 2020)

caveman4.20 said:


> this thread moves too fast to keep up with,.. i need lidocaine after every sign on to MP


but it's so easy even a caveman can do it.


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2020)

Funny Giggy.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 30, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> Time to load up on more gold
> Dont be afraid
> 
> ...



yeah, not bad big .. I found Bitcoin when it was $78 a coin and bought at $147 .. but better than gold, silver or bitcoin is chickens .. and chicken eggs



.


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 30, 2020)

Enjoy the night Kind Tokerzzz, I'm going to hit a bowl or two of weed and then a bowl of ice cream. Catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 30, 2020)

The Catamaran is back home with a brandy new Susie on the back! After the roof is cleaned tomorrow we will take it out and tart our brake-in hours. I see a lot of trolling in out future...


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 30, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> I know what happen when you don't wash your hands after a Cajun boil and go off to your tent to play slap & tickle. Not me but a brother did and his wife came out of the tent full stream ahead & sat down in the little stream we were camping by. You could hear her hollering the next county over...


Ghost peppers on a boyfriend's moustache will do the same. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 30, 2020)

Wash hands before going to bathroom , only have to make that mistake once


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2020)

Woodsrat stop it,your gonna get me in trouble again.
Just kidden,,my Wife doesnt pay my old butt any attention,, she knows im full of .


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 31, 2020)

It rained 4 times today and I got caught up in it....can`t complain as we need the rain...and I`m having a very hard time signing in....tried a half dozen times tonight and it finally let me in....the Afgooey x Chocolate Trip x AA`s are looking pretty damn sweet for 30 days into light dep....I`m heading out to check up on the 30 in the bush tomorrow morning....here`s a pic of one of the tops....hope you all had a great day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 31, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Miss. Sara had me up early. But that's ok we spent some quality time in the yard. Waiting on roof cleaners to get here & be done. So we can start our break in hours...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

️️️️


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

morning you bunch of stoners.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2020)

Morning, Giggy. What ever happened to Yooper, Weedhopper, and Bozzo?


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

not sure on yoop, hopper got banned and bozzo just walked away. i'd like to see em back fore sure.


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

little slow this morn.


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2020)

Going down two do my daily chores in the grow.  Cutting down Lemon Betty this morning and see what else needs tending to as well....


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 31, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone....I managed to sign in on the very first try so something is working right....Sunny and really hot again here but we receive some much needed rain....heading out for the afternoon so I do hope that your all enjoying your day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 31, 2020)

Whats good everyone....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, Giggy. What ever happened to Yooper, Weedhopper, and Bozzo?


Same thing that happened to most all the others from what im reading,,banned for life or left because of politics.
That wont be happening again. Politics are forbidden. If you do get banned for getting out of hand it wont be for life unless you keep pushing your luck and disrespecting members.


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 31, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Same thing that happened to most all the others from what im reading,,banned for life or left.


Cancel Culture Conundrum        there's no taming that monster


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Thats whats awesome about the Passion. We can come here and leave all that crap behind,,and just be potheads and brothers and sisters. Grow weed and smoke like no tomorrow.


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

caveman good to see you have a good sense of humor, that is what we are all about. friends brothers and sisters. yes i'm glad there is no more politics, or so called brain damaged member that just couldn't shut up. the only brain damage was the people that believed him.


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 31, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Thats whats awesome about the Passion. We can come here and leave all that crap behind,,and just be potheads and brothers and sisters. Grow weed and smoke like no tomorrow.


id love to see that


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

You came to the right place then Caveman. Awesome


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 31, 2020)

Good afternoon Kind Tokerzzz. Time to get stoned and destroy some ice cream. Maybe watch a little baseball before bed. Catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 31, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all! Roof cleaning took a h#ll of a lot longer than I thought, so we didn't start our brake-in miles. We will start that on Monday. We don't go any where near the boat ramps over the weekend. Saves me bail$$$!!


----------



## BudSniffer (Jul 31, 2020)

Hey ya'll...not much going on, been hot and humid as heck, with pop up storms/showers through the day..Couldn't believe I went and cashed my aluminum cans in, and had 134 pounds, they are only paying .25 cents a pound, so I got $33.50..thought it would be more, but oh well, free money.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 1, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! My stash of can & metal(anything non ferrous) will stay right where it's at till prices go back up. I spent over 10 years in indusial scrap metal. It was great fun driving a scrap truck in Shitcago, NOT! H-cane off the east coast of the swamps. No worries here on the westside...


----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2020)

morning everybody. budsniffer good to see you bro. yes this is ec.


----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2020)

morning brother drift, you slipped in on me.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 1, 2020)

Morning old farts, the weedend is upon us, enjoy it. Get a buzz and keep a buzz all weedend long.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 1, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning brother drift, you slipped in on me.


I've been good at that for years...


----------



## LordElSupremo (Aug 1, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Im a Superintendent,, im building a Burkes Outlet. 16,000sf building.
> I take temps of my crews everyday, but nobody wears a mask and nobody has come up sick. Besides,,its to freaking hot in that building to wear a stinking mask unless they are doing something that is really dusty.
> Im going to leave it at that before this turns into a political thing.
> And by the way,,the Flu damn near killed me 3yrs ago. Wasnt Covid and nobody was wearing mask because of it.


Your position is valid for a construction site.   What I have a problem with is people without masks in public areas like buildings, stores, etc.  LIke in Family Dollar and gas station convenience stores, etc.  Gas stations with convenience stores should absolutely have mask requirements because of all the out-of-state travelers.  I won't even go into the Sunoco/Subway near me.  Every damned truck driver buying diesel walks into the store with out a mask.  Even buying sandwiches at the Subway counter.  Despite the Governor's order to wear masks inside stores like that. They shut me out because I have family to protect.  And not to say steelworkers are tougher than construction workers buy I wore a big two-filter mask while doing a job soaked with sweat inside a steel foundry.  When swinging around red-hot castings with a hand crane.  You had to because of silica dust and other contaminants in the air.  And it didn't kill us to wear masks.  We got used to it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 1, 2020)

Well, I've got the Chateau all buttoned up.  What would normally be a pretty simple job turned into a real PITA.

I busted my right wrist a week or so ago.    Gaah.  Try screwing aircraft tie-downs into the ground left-handed.  About the only way to get them in is to push down with one hand while turning with the other.

Wound up using my busted wrist.  Owie.  Thank Gawd for Volcanoes.

Tie downs are necessary; I have a huge RO water system that would make a reasonable sail for Drifting13's boat.







Windows and such are normally thirty seconds each.  You can see the folding shutters.  Good to 250MPH  Lordy, I hope we never find out. 

But even the folding shutters were a PITA -- something that is effortless with two hands can be nearly impossibobble with one.

YIKES!!!

Just now thought of it.  I gotta take my flagpole down:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Very nice setup.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 1, 2020)

My slice of Heaven; I am at the end of a road.  Very rural (wildies all over from oinks to otters).


----------



## muggles (Aug 1, 2020)

Good to see your posts, Unca.  Was missing that for a lil bit.

Top of the day to all my Ol' Fart friends.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 1, 2020)

OK.  I am back.  Herself is out shopping for heavy cream and such; seems my son, Puck, delivered me a couple of nice big lobsters (got them in the 2-day season).

Got the pole down, and found Fancy Pants (wild peacock) sitting in my garage.  

I'm gonna make *Unca's Famous Death By Lobster Bisque* recipe.  The hooman bod can only withstand this assault about once a year.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2020)

Unca Walt , ain’t there a hurricane coming and you are cooking lobster?


----------



## Polo (Aug 1, 2020)

Hurricane is Creo for party time

Rose are RED
Violets are BLUE
If you believe me it might be true


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Cool,,never heard that term when i was in New Orleans. Then again New Orleans doesn't care for Hurricanes after the last one,,but im up for some good ole Mud Bugs.


----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2020)

Polo said:


> Hurricane is Creo for party time
> 
> Rose are RED
> Violets are BLUE
> If you believe me it might be true


i hear you kinda the same thing in texas too.


Bubbletrouble said:


> Cool,,never heard that term when i was in New Orleans. Then again New Orleans doesn't care for Hurricanes after the last one,,but im up for some good ole Mud Bugs.


did i hear mud bugs? damn now i'm hungry, gotta have some onions, corn and taters in there too. beer and jagermeister to wash it down.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 1, 2020)

Happy Lazy Saturday all - perfect weather and a spliff in hand to pass the afternoon


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 1, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Unca Walt , ain’t there a hurricane coming and you are cooking lobster?



Yowza!! 

All the terrible pictures you see blasted across MSM are either from the Islands (Freeport, etc) that are right offa the coast, or where a hurricane has hit older construction.

The way houses are built down here now are like nowhere else on the planet.  TINS.  Every two feet, there is 5/8" rebar set into the slab, and projecting upwards into the solid walls.

Roof is on the same way, except all the way around on the top of the walls, there's 10-inch I-beams in addition to rebar that goes up into the roof structure.  Triple strapping.

And the roof itself is hard to believe unless you see it.  Nails through disks every three inches in every direction.  Yes, that means there are _tens of thousands_ of nails up there.

My nearest neighbor does not even have the shutters I have.  He has hurricane-proof _windows_!!  YIKES. 

Anyway, Herself and Your Humble Obd't &tc have been through four hurricanes with zerio damage whatsoever.  The Chateau is constructed like a fargin fortress... and since we have lived here 20 years, we always have a six-month minimum stocked pantry.  Even this Yuk Flu didn't cause us much difficulty.  When this toilet paper shortage hit and my beautiful Scottish witch told me she could not find any in the stores, I took her up into the attic and showed her the 20 cases of 25 rolls each I had purchased ten years ago...

So when other people are going out panic-buying 4'x8' plywood *$$$$$*  (often useless -- and colossal, dangerous effort anyway) folks in the new-regimen houses just handle it like any other day. 

A Cat 1 = Meh.  Our buying prep consisted of an extra 1.5 liter of brandy.

Cat 5's are interesting, but no danger at all to the new construction houses.

The *Death By Lobster Bisque* has been prepared.  It sits on the stove, melding.  There's (for two people) a 1/4-lb of butter, quart of heavy cream, pint of light cream, amongst other goodies like sherry, blanched chopped onion, red pepper,  $20 worth of saffron, and some other disgusting unmentionables one finds in dead lobsters.

It will be reheated and attacked in about four hours.  For a guy that generally stays under 1300 calories a day, this will be biblical.

I fully intend to first blow up my Volcano so I can walk in all prepared to fold the dishes and put the telephone back in the refrigerator.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 1, 2020)

Enjoy the night peoples, I'll catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2020)

Afternoon all.  Been busy all day.  Had to clean some things up and take out the trash earlier today.  All good now though!!  I am sure the trash can will fill up again and it will be dumped again.  

We don't need the drama here after what all on here just went through.  

Have a great rest of your day.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 2, 2020)

Good morning peoples. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrills and spills, weed and speed. Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2020)

morrnin brother rudie..you're up late pute...


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

morning brother boo, and the rest. having left over mexican for breakfast and washing it down with a cherry dr pepper.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

Morning old Farts,,hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## BudSniffer (Aug 2, 2020)

Hey ya'll...got me a cheese, onion, and ham omelette goin', then it's on to cutting grass before it gets too hot. Gonna be about 90F, takes me two hours...ya'll have a good one...


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 2, 2020)

when I get to port st lucie possibly this winter which of you kind tokerz is gonna help me with my habit?  if no one can help I guess I could drive or just stay home, btw does florida honor michigan medical cards?

2b2s


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2020)

I got your back brother, I'm on the way...got plenty of room for you...mornin giggy


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

Morning. 

Went out to dinner last night for my BIRTHDAY BIL's 69 th birthday.  Went to a fish place that we go to quite a bit.  Another o'l fart hangout!! Then when we got home the neighbors told us to come over for a coctail.  Couple hours later I stumbled home and went to bed.

Having coffee now trying to brush away the cobwebs.  Should be a nice easy day as the grow and everything outside are in good shape.

@2b2s....I don't think different states accept others med cards unless things have changed!  I think there are a few on here from mchigan.

I better take the dog out while it's still cool...


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 2, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Getting ready to go food shopping. BBLater...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2020)

Hey drift


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

happy b-day pute. morning brother drift, make that after noon.


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

giggy said:


> happy b-day pute.


Not my B-Day.  Won't come up for another 6 weeks.....geez....wishing my life away.  But thanks anyway.


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

i'll have to remember that pute.


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

brother @Drifting13  are you active in lodge now?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 2, 2020)

Well, this terrible hurricane went by, and if nobody had told us about it...

..._we would not have noticed it_.

Breezy (but not windy) some sprinkles (happens daily this time of year) but no horizontal rain.  More or less standard summer weather -- certainly not a storm.  

Now I gotta go lower the drawbridge and raise the portcullis.


----------



## BudSniffer (Aug 2, 2020)

Well, got the grass done, had a run in with a yellow jacket nest...the second one I have found this year. Popped me on the elbow before I knew they were there, been hurtin' ever since, 'course it could be because I knocked the heck out of it, and he left his stinger in my elbow. Their time will come after dark, revenge!! Was going to grill pork chops for dinner, but it's raining now, I think/hope just a short shower...


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

sniffer they have been bad this year, but the wild bees have moved on to better places i guess haven't seen much of them this year. i guess the steel frames they were in last year was to hot for them..


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 2, 2020)

giggy said:


> brother @Drifting13  are you active in lodge now?


Not in 13 years. Haven't found a lodge where I feel I would fit in. You know long hair/beard, tats up & down both arms. But I still be looking!


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 2, 2020)

Enjoy the night Kind Tokerzzz, I'm off to try to smoke myself silly(er)


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

brother i don't have tats but i cut my hair off again in feb if i remember right. i may cut it again in two or three years. so i have been known to wear my hair in a ponytail and my beard is on the bushy side as i hate shaving. they do tell me i look friendlier when cleaned up.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 2, 2020)

Ribs came off a treat, the hours toking on the patio “keeping an eye on them” was fantastic and am going to crash out and hope for some decent sleep.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 3, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Starting break-in hours on big boat today!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Morning old farts. Get your butts up. Coffee time. Gotta get my butt ready for work.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2020)

Aaarrrrggggg
moar coffee


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 3, 2020)

HOOHAH!

Just dodged a bullet.  I thought I would have to replace my porch screen door (coupla hunnert simoleons). 

Got lucky and found I can easily replace the hinges for $3.18 each.  YAY!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And now for something completely different...

Each mornin' at first light, my wild/tame peacocks fly down from the tops of my pine trees and land on the roof.

It sounds like a football team parachuting down!


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 3, 2020)

Good morning old farts. Ahh, coffee to get us going, good smoke to make the day go by and better smoke to put us to bed (sometimes that is). Anyway, up and at 'em, the days a wastin' .


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 3, 2020)

bright eyed and bushy tailed


----------



## giggy (Aug 3, 2020)

morning ofc, busy day already, yall have a good one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Unca Walt i remember having lots of Peacocks running around when i was a kid living in California. Beautiful birds.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2020)

Morning gang. Uncle Joe's movin' kinda slow at the junction this morning. I don't need a weatherman to tell me when a storm's coming. Fixin' to cure it in a couple 'o hours with some beer and buds. At my age, pain lets you know that you're still alive. Sometimes I wish it would make me guess!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Morning brother Hippie. You move slow but with a passion to move faster.


----------



## giggy (Aug 3, 2020)

hey hippie good to see you again.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 3, 2020)

Enjoy your evening Kind Tokerzzz, I am headed to the couch for a couple bowls one of which will be ice cream.


----------



## boo (Aug 3, 2020)

good afternoon maniacs, been a long day for this old man...went to the gym this morning, funny, I can reverse press 185 lbs. but can't press 45 pounds...the shoulder repair is severely limiting what I'm able to do without pain...I'm enclosing my grow making it bigger and using a 3 ton unit...those lights emit a lot of heat...back out for more labor, sore body and all...


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 3, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Good day out on the water. Put near 4 hours on new mill/motor. By next trip we should be able to go FMS(Full Military Speed) to hop up on plane and that will tell me whether I need to change the prop or not. If I do need to change it I'll probly go from a 3 bladed prop to a 4 bladed. I'll lose a little on the top end but get much more push at the bottom end. i.e. easier to get up on plane.
Time to load up my vaporizer with some Red Cheese...


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Good Afternnon., heading home after a scorcher at the shop today. Time to cool off


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2020)

giggy said:


> hey hippie good to see you again.


Good to be back. Nice to see the politics are gone and good people are back.


----------



## boo (Aug 4, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, and the rest of you old geezers...gotta straighten out my new rooster today...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 4, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good morning Kind Tokerzzz. It's Two Toke Tuesday.....


----------



## Carty (Aug 4, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin brother rudie, and the rest of you old geezers...gotta straighten out my new rooster today...


Um, wait... um.. what?  LMAO.  wheew, I just remembered you got yourself an actual rooster..  because, otherwise we don't want to hear it.  hahaha.  you  gotta call me bro..  



Rudedude said:


> Good morning brother Boo, good morning Kind Tokerzzz. It's Two Toke Tuesday.....


Morning brother Rude..  Two Toke Tuesday be nice but it's getting scarce around here again.. although we can make that happen just out of respect in all... hahaha.  Puffing on some Purple Princess J grew recently.. peeps here are loving this wonderful purple bud and like my Purple Punch, his first purple plant... 

Happy Tues


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 4, 2020)

Good morning residents of old fartsville, time to be up and at 'em boys and girls. Hope a good day is had by all.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 4, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! My mind is willing but my body is tell me to f/off today. Wife asked me if I was ready to see sawbones about knee replacement to which I said h*ll no! Too much fishing to get done right now...


----------



## giggy (Aug 4, 2020)

morning brother drift, and the rest.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 4, 2020)

G'Morning, brother giggy!  Hope is is well with you & yours


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2020)

Morning Old Farts. Hope this day brings you peace and good luck.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2020)

Afternoon, guys. Back is still mad at me. It always is, but this weather ain't helpin', either. Waaaa.
Think I'm gonna load the Old Hen up and find something to eat somewhere. A big, fat, juicy burger don't sound bad.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 4, 2020)

Missed the morning rush... Howdy, folks!

I got all the hurricane shutters off the windows, and put away all the other stuff.  Saw an otter in the back yard.  Far out.

But, lordy... am I sore.  There are three windows in front where I have the running-W steel sheets bolted to the concrete.  Adds up to mebbe 500 pounds of steel I had to schlep back into storage in the garage.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 4, 2020)

Enjoy the evening Kind Tokerzzz, time for ice cream and a couple dozen tokes.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 5, 2020)

Since we are on the subject, I feel I have to pass on this important life-saving information:

*Super-Easy Strawberry Ice Cream Recipe*

1 container of frozen strawberries (still frozen)
2-3 Tablespoons sugar
1/2 Cup cream or milk (cream is better)
1 Teaspoon vanilla extract

*Destructions*

Dump the frozen berries and everything else in your blender.  Jazz it for 30 seconds or so.

You got strawberry ice cream!!!


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 5, 2020)

Good morning my old fart brothers and sisters. This beautiful day is wastin', so let's get up and at 'em. Coffee will help, go for it.


----------



## giggy (Aug 5, 2020)

morning everybody


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey there
is the Old Farts thread and the Misfits thread the same thing , can they be combined , is there coffee at both threads , what’s the dealio?


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 5, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Big that's the way it was when I got here, so I'm just going with the flow and say G'Morning _both_ places.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2020)

@Big...I think that is a good idea!  I get confused as they are both the same subject matter.  What does every think?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2020)

Fine with me but i kinda like the Island,,not everybody is old farts. Besides we are all Misfits that's for damn sure.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm an old misfit of a scooter tramp so I'll go with the flow...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> @Big...I think that is a good idea!  I get confused as they are both the same subject matter.  What does every think?



the coffee is excellent at both threads , and as an officially old man , I forget stuff so maybe I drink coffee in both threads and repeat myself , but ya all are used to that

Please pass the jelly


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2020)

Agreed.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2020)

Doesn't matter to me what we do....the site is there for the members.  I'm trimming now anyway.  What ever we all decide is fine with me....


----------



## giggy (Aug 5, 2020)

beer i want beer. damn did i tell anybody i want a beer?
doobie, damn i want a doobie. beer what beer i had a doobie.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2020)

Wow! That global warming is a killer. It finally cracked 70 degrees. August 5th, with August being one of the hottest months in Michigan. Somebody slap Al Gore when ya see 'em.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 5, 2020)

Have a great night Kind Tokerzzz, I'm off to the Island of weed and ice cream...


----------



## burnie (Aug 5, 2020)

Put me down as in favor of combining both threads . 
peace


----------



## burnie (Aug 5, 2020)

Just wanted to say I`ve been offline a few days . Graduated to new computer and now I`m a Win 10 virgin !!

peace


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2020)

Evening.  Trimmed and cut the grass today.  More trimming tomorrow.  I love this job.


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 6, 2020)

Good evening everyone...Another hot one here and it`s till 24 degrees Celsius at 1 am....The day was going good until my buddies quad rolled over...the only  bolt holding the right front shock in place decided to work it `s way out and then the shock fell out of it's mount and jammed itself into the right tire/rim...I was traveling behind him when it happened and the quad just cut hard to the right and rolled off into the woods....threw him off and he landed on his left hand and then his left side....he`s banged up pretty good... He can open and close his hand so it appears that there`s are no broken bones and I thank the good Lord for that....I`m now down a Man but very happy that my friend is gonna be alright....hope you all had a better day then that and take care n stay safe.


----------



## boo (Aug 6, 2020)

good mornin brother rudie...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 6, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz, it's another Thirstday.


----------



## burnie (Aug 6, 2020)

Night boo , night Rudie . G`night gang !!
peace


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 6, 2020)

Good morning old farts, how is everyone today ? If your'e still vertical, your'e still alive and well. And if your'e still alive, it's "wake 'n bake" time. Puff, puff and pass to the old fart next to you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Morning peeps. Coffee time. Ive got the day off. Glass guy thats working today on my building had been sick but not tested,, so i cleared the building where he could work. Dont think he had Covid,,he never ran any fevers or nothing, but not taking any chances with me or my other crews.


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2020)

morning everybody, dr pepper time. happy fry-day eve.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Its Thursday you freaking stoner.
Oh okay,,didnt see the Eve thing. Yep i must be the stoner.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 6, 2020)

Ya'll be stoned stoners, ha, ha, ha.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Clowns are scary


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 6, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!  Waiting to see if the rains 30 miles off shore make it over land. That will decide what I do or don't do today. First Mater sprouts are poking their heads out of the soil!


----------



## burnie (Aug 6, 2020)

Just got back from an hour drive . Have a nurse friend that was out , so I went and helped her out  especially since it`s her birthday .  I`d help her in other ways if she`d let me !!  Anyway rolled a big doob of BLR with a little hash mixed in . Sat and burnt it up with her and went on our way . My day`s off to a fine start !!
peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

What kinda BD present was you wanting to give her Burnie?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 6, 2020)

Good morning all you crazy mofos!

its a great day to be alive.


----------



## burnie (Aug 6, 2020)

Wanted to give her a lil` roll in the hay , but prostate cancer , radiation and hormone therapy ruined any chance of that . Still got the urge tho` !!
peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Crap,,sorry brother. I had no idea. Hope you kick its butt. Peace


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 6, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Covid,,he never ran any fevers or nothing


Please remember something like 40% of those infected show no symptoms, so not having a fever would be included in those people, but then they say the most common symptom is cough and fever but that only 78% of those showing symptoms have a fever so that's 22% of symptomatic people not having a fever at all.   Just putting that out there, there's still so many unknowns really. 

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2020)

Morning....I feel your pain burnie!  Have been through the same s...t.  No fun!!!

Looks like everybody is off to a good start to their day....make the best of it!!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 6, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> great day to be alive


It sure is, especially for those beauties in your greenhouse!


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2020)

Good to see you grammy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2020)

Where did Umbra go?
Anyone know where Ziggs went


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 6, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Since we are on the subject, I feel I have to pass on this important life-saving information:
> 
> *Super-Easy Strawberry Ice Cream Recipe*
> 
> ...


Toss in a half a bottle of Kahlua and you've got a real treat. Mind the walls if you drink the whole thing by yourself. They have a tendency to jump out in front of you.


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2020)

They moved on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Where did Umbra go?
> Anyone know where Ziggs went


Have no idea but im sure one of them will PM you and let you know. Im thinking a Private site.
How did you know them if you just joined a few mins ago? Were you here before under a different name?


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Where did Umbra go?
> Anyone know where Ziggs went


he got to paranoid and thought everybody was after him, so he left.


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Have no idea but im sure one of them will PM you and let you know. Im thinking a Private site.
> How did you know them if you just joined a few mins ago? Were you here before under a different name?


i started to ask the same thing. i see norcalhal came in but didn't post,


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 6, 2020)

giggy said:


> he got to paranoid and thought everybody was after him, so he left.


I know how he feels. Those pesky paranoids are out to get me, too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2020)

he was a pleasure to talk to, LOL
But Ziggy was nice


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

giggy said:


> i started to ask the same thing. i see norcalhal came in but didn't post,


Yeah he posted. Been a member along time. Seems like a pretty cool dude.


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2020)

ok i don't see where he did, yes hal has been a member for a long time and one hell of a grower. i always take notice when hal talks shop.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah i went back and read up on him. Big time grower. I think is a commercial grower.


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> he was a pleasure to talk to, LOL
> But Ziggy was nice


i never had a problem with umbra till he attacked a old buddy that came over looking for myself and a couple others. ziggy was ok but i think she went out on a bad note, but i didn't get to read it. now question. who are you? i have been here a long time and may know you.


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Yeah i went back and read up on him. Big time grower. I think is a commercial grower.


yes one of the best i've seen.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 6, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> It sure is, especially for those beauties in your greenhouse!



thanks for the kind words

some snow leopards and chickens


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Now we know why you have no bugs.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Anyone ever try this?  A buddy of mine just came back from a vacation and gave me this


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2020)

A couple quick bud shots.  First is Lemon Betty.....dry trim in progress....next is Strawberry OG dry trim yesterday.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 6, 2020)

I wish we had smell-a-vision on this site. That looks good enough to eat, Mr. Pute.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 6, 2020)

*WoodsRat* -- I just mixed up a batch of strawberry ice cream with Kahlua in it.

YIKES!  My darling wifelet says I am to thank you for the concept.

Since it came out so well -- and it only takes a minute to make -- I then mixed up another batch... but using fresh blueberries instead of strawberries.

Of course, it was not ice cream yet since the blueberries were not frozen, but it was delicious.  It's in the freezer right now.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 6, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night Kind Tokerzzz, I'm off to the Island of weed and ice cream...


Make some Unca Walt's Instant Ice Cream With WoodsRat Kahlua.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 6, 2020)

It sounds yummy bro but I'll have to pass on the booze. I'm not real sure when I gave up drinking, lol. I quit drinking to give up smoking cigarettes, I couldn't drink a beer or a drink without a butt. I gave up coffee at the same time for the same reason. I think it was 2008 maybe. That might be when I started on the hard stuff ( ice cream! )


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 6, 2020)

Afternoon All - Long ass day at work, at least tomorrow is Friday. Time to dirty up the bong


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 6, 2020)

Rudedude -- You caught me at a bad time...  I read your post while I am as high as limberger cheese on a hot exhaust manifold.

Please forgive me for still chuckling -- 'cause you even did them in order!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 6, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> It sounds yummy bro but I'll have to pass on the booze. I'm not real sure when I gave up drinking, lol. I quit drinking to give up smoking cigarettes, I couldn't drink a beer or a drink without a butt. I gave up coffee at the same time for the same reason. I think it was 2008 maybe. That might be when I started on the hard stuff ( ice cream! )



I started out on burgundy
But soon hit the harder stuff
Everybody said they'd stand behind me
When the game got rough
But the joke was on me
There was nobody even there to bluff
I'm going back to New York City
I do believe I've had enough.


just ordered me some quinine to go along with my gin and soda water












good medicine


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 7, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. Enjoy your Fryday.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Morning old farts. ️ time.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 7, 2020)

Good morning old farts, hope a good day is had by all. Now it's coffee drinking time on this Friday morning.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 7, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Fishing report when we get back...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2020)

Good morning all you Cool Cats

going out to check the garden after last nights storm

we were right in the heart of it


----------



## giggy (Aug 7, 2020)

morning happy fry-day.


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2020)

Morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

Morning
Has anyone here grown out Bruce Banner #3 by Original Sensible seeds
I planted 2 a few days ago but not showing helmets yet

Also when can a new guy post pictures here?


----------



## giggy (Aug 7, 2020)

never ran bruce banner, as far as i know you should have been able to post pics as soon as you joined. unless something changed on the upgrade.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

giggy said:


> never ran bruce banner, as far as i know you should have been able to post pics as soon as you joined. unless something changed on the upgrade.


OK Thank You


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

Test of Picture





OK that seemed to work, I was trying to post a video from youtube that would not go without approve of Mod Whoops


----------



## giggy (Aug 7, 2020)

they don't need to let you cut your own hair again. lol


----------



## giggy (Aug 7, 2020)

the last time i gave myself a haircut.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Test of Picture
> 
> View attachment 263200
> 
> OK that seemed to work, I was trying to post a video from youtube that would not go without approve of Mod Whoops


What a handsome animal.
Bro that is so funny.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 7, 2020)

*Unca Walt, glad you and your wife liked it. I'm pretty much a beer person, but I like it for a change. Another one of my hot summer day drinks is a frozen strawberry daquiri, but use vodka instead of rum. They taste great, but they'll toss bar stools and chairs in front of you when you get up to use the restroom.*


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 7, 2020)

+1 on the vodka @WoodsRat - so much better in the heat. I’d not say no to a Moscow mule either.

just need to get through the day and get some gardening done and then it will be camp fires and fat cones. Having lots of full jars really is a luxury


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

My GranMa use to make bath tub Gin
One heck of a way to clean the ring


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

I knew an old man who made his beer in a bathtub. They called it Home brew.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

Well I knew an Old woman who lived in her shoe
How the heck she found time for children is a whole nother story


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

She was drinking Homebrew from her other shoe.


----------



## giggy (Aug 7, 2020)

one hour to go, may lay sorry tomorrow. told the boss if i was here when he got here i'd be in, if not don't call me.

ol mother hubbard had to be careful when she bent over, cause rover had a bone of his own.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 7, 2020)

G'Afternoon ,y'all! Fishing was a bit slow. We each caught some schoolie trout(undersized Spotted Sea Trout) A couple of smaller sharks 3' to 4' And I tangled with a 4' needle fish. Needle fish was a heck of a good fight but not worth eating. Break in hours on new motor are coming along . We can now go up to 4500 RPM all most 30 mph. Redline is 6000 RPM.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2020)

My cat, Fuzzy likes the strawberry/kahlua ice cream.  I put a teeny-tad down in a saucer and she went right at it.  This is remarkable because the only thing she will eat is her Kittybeans (dry cat food).

Did you ever notice something about cats?  

They get exactly the same look on their face when they see a moth or an axe-murderer.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Got my Bag dude bubble bags today. Say that 3 times fast when your stoned


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 7, 2020)

Have a great evening Tokerzzzzz. I'm off to watch golf, smoke dope and eat some ice cream.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 7, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Got my Bag dude bubble bags today. Say that 3 times fast when your stoned



hey Steve - when you play with your new toys, if you don’t mind taking pics and posting how it goes I’d like to see how it goes, trim bag is getting filled up nicely


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2020)

I need to make hash soon.  I am almost out of sativa.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

putembk said:


> I need to make hash soon.  I am almost out of sativa.


I never have a sorce for dry ice myself, and bubble bagging is to hard on my back
I wish I had the moroccan hash I use to get,
I always wondered just how much human hand skin was in it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

putembk said:


> I need to make hash soon.  I am almost out of sativa.a Super Mod


Pute are you on here 24/7?   LOL
Really what I would call a Super Mod


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 7, 2020)

giggy said:


> ol mother hubbard had to be careful when she bent over, cause rover had a bone of his own.



Old Mother Hubbard went to the cupboard to get her poor daughter a dress, but when she got there, the cupboard was bare, and so is her daughter, I guess.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> hey Steve - when you play with your new toys, if you don’t mind taking pics and posting how it goes I’d like to see how it goes, trim bag is getting filled up nicely


Of course. I’ve never done it before. I think it’ll be fun


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2020)

Google making bubble hash I would send the link but I 'm on my phone.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Got my Bag dude bubble bags today. Say that 3 times fast when your stoned



_*THAT THAT THAT *_ <-- Hah!  I did it. 




"Nothing rhymes with orange."

"No it doesn't"


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Old Mother Hubbard went to the cupboard to get her poor daughter a dress, but when she got there, the cupboard was bare, and so is her daughter, I guess.


Hickory dickory dock -- Two mice ran up the clock.  The clock struck one, and the other escaped with minor injuries.


----------



## giggy (Aug 8, 2020)

morning everybody. jack and jill went up a hill both with a buck and a quarter, jill came down with $2.50

andrew dice clay


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 8, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Running around chores to do today.  And then honey-do's when we get home.  Something tells me it's gonna be a loonnnggg day. BBLater... I hope


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Im not doing shet today. Coffee time boys and girls.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning everybody. jack and jill went up a hill both with a buck and a quarter, jill came down with $2.50
> 
> andrew dice clay



...Jill came down with two and and half...
They didn't go up for water.   

-------------------------------------------------------------

♪♫ "How ya gonna keep him down on the farm... 

♬ ...After he's seen the farm..."♪♫

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

I do whatever i want when i want. I tell my wife to jump and she.......oh shit,,she's getting up,,i gotta go.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 8, 2020)

putembk said:


> Google making bubble hash I would send the link but I 'm on my phone.


I watched a few videos on it.  I’m going to give it a try


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Morning everyone!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Morning Steve.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 8, 2020)

Good morning 
more golf today


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Im playing Golf Rival.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> more golf today


Brandt Snedeker is my cousin.  I somehow did not inherit the gene.

When my brother played golf with me, he spotted me two strokes a hole.  That means on a Par 3, he had to get a hole-in-one to _break even_.

I never even came close to winning a round.  Now I have a mechanical shoulder that looks like a Terminator. 

Golf is now out of the question -- useta be, my brother would say (as he watched me drive the ball 250 yards into the wrong fairway) --

"_You have the fine touch of a blacksmith._"  Now I can't hit it far enough to lose a ball.


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2020)

I live on a golf course and am a professional ......hack that is!!!  I am pretty good at several things but golf isn't one of them.  I don't have the right temperament for the game.  I like to watch now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

My Dad ruined the Game of Golf for me
Aways yelling saying Keep ya darn head down and stop trying to kill the ball
After so many times I said that is it I quit.
Was not a bad game, silly people chasing that lil white ball for hrs was actually fun


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Played golf for yrs,,got busy with work. Haven't played in 10yrs. I have a set of Ping Eye 3s.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 8, 2020)

I never could get my ball past that stupid windmill.


----------



## giggy (Aug 8, 2020)

my brothers play and we had a pro turn instructor in the family (passed now) but i never understood what they all got out of chasing a little white ball with a stick. one hour to go and then the weekend begins for me. well till the ol lady sees me.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 8, 2020)

Good morning all, sounds like golf is the talk of the morning. Use to play, a couple of times a summer, but have not played in 16 years. Even bought a new set of clubs 16 years ago and have never used them. That's the short story.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2020)

I have a 31 year ol' set, .. 1 driver, a seven and a punter and know I can beat anyone here on 19


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2020)

You guys all still have the ring of the potty 'round yer heinies.

I have a mashie, niblick, spoon, 10-iron <-- all wooden shafts.  

My brother useta tell me to pray before I teed off:  

*"God, please give me the strength to hit it easy!"*


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 8, 2020)

I need someone with a large caliber handgun or a cattle prod to motivate my butt to get up and do something. Great day for working out there and I've got lots to do. Just wish I had the gumption to do it. 'Tis a lazy lad I be.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I need someone with a large caliber handgun or a cattle prod to motivate my butt to get up and do something. Great day for working out there and I've got lots to do. Just wish I had the gumption to do it. 'Tis a lazy lad I be.


The largest I could find





Any bigger and we have to call it ARTY


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2020)

You guys are hilarious.  @ woodsrat....I will meet you behind the windmill.  We will have a ball.......

Time to get stoned.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Hey Man it's a Rover stover come on take a hit lol
I followed him with a baggie for 2 days


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 8, 2020)

Enjoy the evening peoples, I'm off to smoke myself silly.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 8, 2020)

Been a Long time since I posted over here.  Good Afternoon OFC.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Welcome brother Woody.


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2020)

Welcome back my friend.   Long time no see!


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2020)

All the old crowd is coming back.....where is Yooper  after all he was the founder of the O'l Farts Club.....where are you?????????  Come back to us.......


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks BT and Pute. It does feel good to be back. It would be great to see Yooper. Been a Long time.  I know I saw Hippie and Giggy. Good to Around Brothers and Sisters of Like Minds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Did he say ....Ill be bach....kinda mean like
Crap,,im stoned.


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2020)

Good night


----------



## Carty (Aug 8, 2020)

Young old fart here... barely 57,  however, 2yrs ago the month I turned 55, we moved into a 55+ park for better

peace n quiet.  Making me an old fart at heart..  so can I join the club??


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 9, 2020)

Just a quick update as I roll on through...apparently my Buddy is not alright and my work load has increased substantially...Been hotter then hell here but damn is the Afgooey x Chocolate Trip x AA performing like an all Star....day 37 of light Dep....hope you all had a great day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 9, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. morning brother Boo. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## burnie (Aug 9, 2020)

Night everybody ! Some more bedtime tunes


----------



## boo (Aug 9, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 9, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Did he say ....Ill be bach....kinda mean like
> Crap,,im stoned.



I'll be Bach
In a Minuet.
Don't cause me no Strauss
Or I'll be Haydn it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 9, 2020)

Reibsi said:


> Just a quick update as I roll on through...apparently my Buddy is not alright and my work load has increased substantially...Been hotter then **** here but damn is the Afgooey x Chocolate Trip x AA performing like an all Star....day 37 of light Dep....hope you all had a great day and take care n stay safe.
> View attachment 263229


That is impossible.  Not from this planet.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 9, 2020)

♪♫  Alla my love, 

♪♫  Alla my kissin' ♪♫  

♪♫  They said he was a guy, ♪♫  

♪♫   But I wouldn't listen, Oh boy! ♪♫


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 9, 2020)

Sunday Sunday Sunday!
Thrills!
Chills!
Spills!
Wall of Death!
Be there!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Ill be there. Time for some ️. Get yalls old butts up.


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

morning everybody, woodhippy good to see you.


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

Carty said:


> Young old fart here... barely 57,  however, 2yrs ago the month I turned 55, we moved into a 55+ park for better
> 
> peace n quiet.  Making me an old fart at heart..  so can I join the club??


carty your a old fart rather you like it or not, welcome bro. i need to hit your grow thread, glad your back on track.


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin brother rudie...


morning my brother, i was still asleep at that time, then i moved and my back start screaming at me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

There is no age limit here. We are all friends and you welcome on any thread no matter what your age,religious , or political ideology.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 9, 2020)

Good morning OFC, time for all to get up and out and enjoy the new day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Morning Aladin


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

you know it is a shame when a motorcycle club has a party and they start shooting each other. #1 stunnas mc i think i spelled it right.

fixed it


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Huh?


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

what?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

MCs starting shooting each other?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2020)

Morning sideshow


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> MCs starting shooting each other?


their own members and visitors. it is a black club, we have a few black and mixed clubs around the birmingham area and most are pretty cool, but i never heard of this club before.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Good Morning all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Good Morning all.


Steve-o  Good Morning fine sir
Ya like that sir stuff LOL
Figured ya have to be a good person I mean you have a Dog as your avatar right?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

some of my dogs are starting heat so they were with me this morn so the wife could sleep in a bit before she goes to work. of course they all want in my lap.


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>



i like some of their music but hated that song.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2020)

giggy said:


> i like some of their music but hated that song.


Better ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

giggy said:


> their own members and visitors. it is a black club, we have a few black and mixed clubs around the birmingham area and most are pretty cool, but i never heard of this club before.



Sounds like Chicago. They shoot each other all the time.


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2020)

Morning.  Busy  place this morning.......how come you all aren't in church?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Whats that?


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Better ?



that one is ok, i listen to a lot of different music styles from classic country to heavy metal. this is what i like to wake up to.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

I like to wake up to ppl being real quiet. So no you cant spend the night.


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

i believe when i wake up everybody should wake up. wait a minute, the ol lady is waking up yall be quite.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 9, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Sounds like Chicago. They shoot each other all the time.


I rode a Chicago bottom rocker for over 30 years. Now we may have had a few humbugs with outsiders. But we NEVER tolerated hurting a Brother...


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 9, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Steve-o  Good Morning fine sir
> Ya like that sir stuff LOL
> Figured ya have to be a good person I mean you have a Dog as your avatar right?


That’s Josie. She‘s my girl!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Drift,,im talking about a different neighborhood bro. 
Brothers don't shoot brothers,,period.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 9, 2020)

Enjoy your evening Kind Tokerzzz. I'm off to the land of weed and ice cream .....


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2020)

Slow day so I figured it would be a good time to tie some flies.  Am completely out of Dusters.  That is my favorite underwater fly.  I tie them in Black, Pink, White and Green. This has been my go to fly in lakes for 30 years.  Don't think anybody ties these using Ostrich at all any more.  Fly fishermen now days haven't even heard of them.  I actually tie several patterns from years ago that nobody ties or has heard of ....


Here is a pic....


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice Fly Pute.  I have tried Fly Fishing,  But gave up. I seem to get frustrated to easily.  Probally just need a better Rod and a teacher. 
Maybe have time when I retire.


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2020)

Good night....Stoned again....


----------



## boo (Aug 10, 2020)

mornin rudie, just a munchie flybye...I don't usually eat sweets but tonight I feast on mint kitkats...


----------



## burnie (Aug 10, 2020)

Nytol !!
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 10, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Good night burnie. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz, it's Moanday ....


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 10, 2020)

Good morning OFC and how are all ? If you're vertical, you're good, if you're hurting, you're alive and kicking. Cup of coffee and you will be set for the new day.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 10, 2020)

Pute, nice fly, bro.


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2020)

morning everybody. nice fly pute, i haven't tied flies in years and haven't fly fished about the same.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2020)

I never had enough skill, imagination, or coordination to either tie flies or fish with them.

But back in The Olden Days, my Daddy taught me to tickle trout.  I was 11, and there was a guy with creel, waders, fly-hat, yada, flipping a line in and out...

...Just as I got stone lucky and pulled out a really nice lunker from under an overhang rock.  The guy stood there dumbfounded.

One of the very best fishing days of my life.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2020)

Just thought of it:  Daddy also taught me how to catch a squirrel with a pocketknife and a sassafras stick.  I passed this on to my two sons, and my grandson Wolfie.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 10, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Just thought of it:  Daddy also taught me how to catch a squirrel with a pocketknife and a sassafras stick.  I passed this on to my two sons, and my grandson Wolfie.



pray tell

good morning folks

in this world of uncertainty , there is always work , ants are always busy , they never take a vacation

sometimes I feel like an ant

i wish I had an answer to the worlds problems , mine don’t seem so big in comparison

i drink 5-10 cups of coffee a day , I’m on my second cup,so I better get busy

here is to a groovy day


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 10, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Pics of new GMC truck & one of the Spotted Sea Trout caught last week. We pretty much CPR (Catch Photo Release)
I have not learned how to fly fish or throw a barrel reel. Maybe if I find someone to teach me...

A couple of pics; our new GMC pickup & a Spotted Sea Trout from last week...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 10, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I never had enough skill, imagination, or coordination to either tie flies or fish with them.
> 
> But back in The Olden Days, my Daddy taught me to tickle trout.  I was 11, and there was a guy with creel, waders, fly-hat, yada, flipping a line in and out...
> 
> ...


I learned to finger fish the same way, never thought the trout would just hang out under the rocks and let themseleves be captured. Illegal to do in most area.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 10, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! Pics of new GMC truck & one of the Spotted Sea Trout caught last week. We pretty much CPR (Catch Photo Release)
> I have not learned how to fly fish or throw a barrel reel. Maybe if I find someone to teach me...
> 
> A couple of pics; our new GMC pickup & a Spotted Sea Trout from last week...View attachment 263296
> ...


 Oh I can help you cast that reel LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I learned to finger fish the same way, never thought the trout would just hang out under the rocks and let themseleves be captured. Illegal to do in most area.


ILLEGAL?  Jeez.  I never knew that.


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2020)

Called noodeling in my part of the country....my brother used to catch catfish that way.....not me!!!


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 10, 2020)

Good morning, fellas. How come all you boys are checking out Pute's fly?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Just thought of it:  Daddy also taught me how to catch a squirrel with a pocketknife and a sassafras stick.  I passed this on to my two sons, and my grandson Wolfie.


WTH? Please explain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I learned to finger fish the same way, never thought the trout would just hang out under the rocks and let themseleves be captured. Illegal to do in most area.


Finger fishing,,my mind was in the gutter.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

Nice truck brother Drift.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 10, 2020)

Happy Monday all - already can’t wait until the weekend


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> WTH? Please explain.



Here's how ya do it.  OBTW:  This works for rabbits, too.  Jus' a ole country boy who put dinner on the table often.  

Find a hole in a tree where a squirrel lives.  This is not as hard as it sounds.  The same tree will produce squirrels every year.  And there are holes just all over the place for squirrel nests.  

When you have located a squirrel-tree, go find a small sassafras tree.  Pull it up (save the roots, we'll come to that later) and cut off the branches so you have a single whippy-stick with a 1" fork in it.  Sharpen the two points on the stick with your pocketknife.

You don't have to use sassafras, it is the best, though.  Any 3' or so long, thin, live straight tree will do.  

Take your stick-weapon over to the tree-hole.  Stick in the forked end, pushing it down. Start to turn the stick around and around while the fork is down in there.

You will hear an amazing amount of actual _growling_ coming outa the hole.  After about twenty turns or so, get your pocketknife ready and slowly pull out the stick...

The squirrel will be all tangled up on the end of the stick by his TAIL.  And thoroughly pissed!  When he gets clear enough, pith him with your pocketknife.  

Bingo.  One UN-bulletholed squirrel for dinner. 

Rabbits = same way, but in a hole in the ground.

Oh... PS:  ALWAYS check the same hole for a second squirrel.  You will get another one about once every 4 or 5 times. Bonus.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2020)

Two things more... I forgot about the roots.  Take them home, wash them thoroughly, and cut them into 1/2" pieces. Put them in a small pot of water, and boil them.

You will smell sarsaparilla.  Yup.  Just add sugar and you have root beer.  Chill in an icy glass.

For the other thing I forgot... I used to do a Steve Irwin-level trick until Herself put her dainty foot down.  She laid a cold, hard eye on me (which feels as disgusting as it sounds) and told me it was verboten.

The new guys at the hunt club would think the other members were pulling the long bow, and so I got dispensation from my beautiful Scottish witch that I could do it one more time while they filmed it.

The trick:  Many years ago, I discovered something neato about rattlesnakes:  Just a split-second (about 1/5 sec) before they strike, they do a sort of _frisson_ that you can see if you are really watching carefully.

You really must concentrate, because your reaction time is about 1/3 sec, which puts you at a really nasty time deficit if you do not have that hand moving the heck outa Dodge before he gets his head moving!!

I am the only person I ever heard of that did this trick:  I would kill rattlesnakes with my Swiss Army knife.  TINS.  Using nothing else.

Sooo... there is the buzzer.  Yer Unca would sidle up to it until my right leg was juuuust out of range, but definitely noticed by the snake.   Then I'd bring my left hand quickly into range from the other side and _yank_ it away again.

I'd do the approach-_yank_ thing until I saw the _frisson_. That was my signal to swing my Swiss Army knife about a foot and a half in front of the snake as I drew my left hand away.

The knife would clock the buzzer right behind the head, and depending on the size, either kill or stun him.  My largest rattler done thisaway weighed 22 pounds.

Here (I hope) is a still from the movie the guys made the very last time Herself let me do this.  Note my left hand is blurred:






Now for:  *"The Rest Of The Story" * -- The prohibition came because I was late pulling my left hand away the penultimate time I did this.  The rattler got the _top_ of my left hand with his bottom teeth, but I got my hand around his mouth before he could plant the uglies in me, and pulled him away. It wuz close. I guess I had lost a coupla hundredths of a second and it was time to retire.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 10, 2020)

Driftin-   That trout would be great fried up between 2 pieces of french bread


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 10, 2020)

A little middle of the day bud porn


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Good morning, fellas. How come all you boys are checking out Pute's fly?



I will be right over....if you want to check out my fly.........


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 10, 2020)

Don't think she's got time for a search party, Pute!


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 10, 2020)

UW, I used to bark squirrels when I was a young'un. If you shoot the branch just barely below their head while they're huggin' it. the concussion knocks 'em out long enough to pick 'em up by the tail and bat their heads against the tree. You don't want to hesitate 'cause if they wake up while you've got a hold of 'em, you'll need to count yer fingers.


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Don't think she's got time for a search party, Pute!


Your just jealous Hippie.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

Well crap Unca Walt,,i should of thought of that. I use to hunt squirrel all the time with a 22 long rifle. 1 shot one kill. I always threw a stick on the side if the tree they were hiding and they would move right into target. Always went for the head.
Hell ive killed several deer with a 22 long rifle with hollow points. Love hunting that way when i was a youngster.


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2020)

Just spent 5 hours in my grow.  Major work day down there.....done now and it's beer thirty.  Need to get up off my keester and water the maters.  One thing after another.  Then it will be beer thirty.






That is WoodsRat......and she is coming for me......Hippie


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2020)

uncle walt them rattlers down in texas will take the knife away from you, rob you then bite you a couple times. less then 30 min. to go then it's doobie time.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 10, 2020)

Enjoy your evening Kind Tokerzzz. Time to smoke up a storm...


----------



## kevinn (Aug 10, 2020)

putembk said:


> Slow day so I figured it would be a good time to tie some flies.  Am completely out of Dusters.  That is my favorite underwater fly.  I tie them in Black, Pink, White and Green. This has been my go to fly in lakes for 30 years.  Don't think anybody ties these using Ostrich at all any more.  Fly fishermen now days haven't even heard of them.  I actually tie several patterns from years ago that nobody ties or has heard of ....
> 
> 
> Here is a pic....
> ...



Would work great for smallmouth in my neighborhood


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2020)

Works great on everything.  When in doubt......pull it out!!


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 10, 2020)

putembk said:


> Works great on everything.  When in doubt......pull it out!!


I said the same thing. My wife Says Honey Put it UP. 
Good Evening OFC  Long hot day at work.


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2020)

^^I was wondering who would catch that pun......had to be a missfit!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

Giggy is right. Especially out in West Texas.
Rattlesnakes is to Texas what Sharks are to Florida. Kill ya really quick.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> UW, I used to bark squirrels when I was a young'un. If you shoot the branch just barely below their head while they're huggin' it. the concussion knocks 'em out long enough to pick 'em up by the tail and bat their heads against the tree. You don't want to hesitate 'cause if they wake up while you've got a hold of 'em, you'll need to count yer fingers.



While I am registered as a Distinguished Expert (that means both hands), I was never good enough to bark squirrels.

it cost 50c for a box of .22 LR's.  If I did not gt 25 squirrels with a box, it was seen as failure. (We wuz poor.)

We were so poor, I remember my mama sending me over to the neighbor's one Thanksgiving to borrow the turkey for an hour

So... head shots if possibobble, otherwise whatever gets the little bastage in the pot.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2020)

giggy said:


> uncle walt them rattlers down in texas will take the knife away from you, rob you then bite you a couple times. less then 30 min. to go then it's doobie time.


The biggest on earth are to be found in Northrin Floriduh.  By far.

I saw a skin over a fireplace that I thought was a large gator.  Nope.  It was a Floriduh monster buzzer.

How long does it take you to see the mouse?




 I only axe becuz I cannot find the dang picture of the 16 foot long rattler.

And I cannot find the pic because I am badly fried.  And I am without the slightest pain thanks to to generous and wonderful folks here, who have enabled me to be in this condition despite my being shot, stabbed, blown up, run over, poisoned and insulted.

Apparently, I just suck at ducking in time.  But here I yam, a coupla months from 80 (*gasp*) and the bastages still haven't managed to kill me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 10, 2020)

My favorite squirrel gun was an over and under .22 on top and .410 under

hunted mostly in Oklahoma along Bird Creek and Candy Creek outside of Skiatook

now we had both red and grey squirrels with the gray being really hard to shoot because they moved in dashes , like a fast spider

whereas the reds were bigger and dumber , I could sit under an oak tree in the fall along the creek and be really quiet and then I’d here them feckers scrambling through the fall leaves

i could start calling them using my secret caller and them reds would pop their heads up between a fork in the tree and I would lay that .22 on them and usually had a good head shot

whereas those greys  , if I saw one running through the trees , I could call them all day and they will not stop to see what the noise is , so , I lay down on them with that  .410 and pick the shot out later


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2020)

Good night


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 11, 2020)

Anyone up for some outdoor activities....We hit 40 degrees Celsius again here today and this is getting abit ridiculous...I`ve been trying to quench my thirst all night and now I`m water logged....really bizarre as I just can`t seem to get enough water....Afgooey cross is something special for sure as it`s now going through it`s transformation and starting to sparkle and shine!....still have log on issues but it does let me in late at night....hope you all had a great day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2020)

Found it!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2020)

Time for all you old bastages to get your butts up. I have to go to work and pay your SS.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2020)

Fancy Pants (local wild/tame peacock) just landed on my roof.  Sounds like a paratrooper hitting it.


----------



## Carty (Aug 11, 2020)

We once had a duck walk into our living room... he hung out for a day,  found no owner to claim him so took him to work at the resort I  managed..  He took to the dock like a champ, hung out with us for about 2wks then started attracting the chicks.. In another week he had gone back to the wild where he belonged....

now, picture my Asst Mgr driving him out to the resort..  he was 6ft 6" and rode a motorcycle too small for him..
the duck was in a back pack, with his head sticking out like watching over his shoulder the entire hour drive out..

Howard now Rules that area....   enjoy your day, just thought I'd give ya sumin to smile about...


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 11, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's up and at 'em time, boys and girls.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 11, 2020)

Unka Walt, you have the distinction of wearing the crown of the eldest one here. I give it to you as I will ONLY be 73 in a couple of months.
PS, you're just an older stoner.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 11, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Found it!
> 
> View attachment 263330
> 
> View attachment 263332


One big mofo.


----------



## giggy (Aug 11, 2020)

morning ofc. supposed to get some rain today, i hope we do to knock some of this dust down.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 11, 2020)

Good morning Fellas

its another day of battling the elements , bugs , wind , and heat.
we are winning so far , aphid population is down this year , last year was a biblical plague of aphids and by the time I reacted , it was to late.

my eyesight is getting bad , I cannot see spots on leaves for spider mite patrol , so I had my glasses on last night and I’ll be damned if I didn’t see some spider mite leaf damage

apparently mites just laugh at Spinosad so I hit them with some pygenic and ordered a half gallon of azomaz and hopefully it will knock them down and control them until,harvest

i hate those bastiages and even dreamed about them last night , or should I say I had a nightmare

this may be my last year growing outdoors , it’s getting to be to much for this old fart


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2020)

Morning.  
@ Big, you have said his is gonna be my last year doing outdoor for years now!  Remember last year with the hemp issues?  Year before that I think it was hail.....hope this year turns out ok.

Gonna be a hot one today....trying to be the house cooled down as much as possible.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 11, 2020)

Good morning, gentlemen. You too, Pute. I remember that movie clip you posted. By the time she got done taking off all the fake goodies, there wasn't much left!
Now be nice, or I'll beat you over the head with my wooden leg.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Unka Walt, you have the distinction of wearing the crown of the eldest one here. I give it to you as I will ONLY be 73 in a couple of months.
> PS, you're just an older stoner.



I am so old, I am older than my grandmother.  When I enlisted, and they gave me a gun that had a rock on the side that made sparks.

I pulled KP at the Last Supper***


***Not _quite_ true -- I was the mess sergeant.

My GI serial number had four digits.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2020)

@ WR......that's not your leg.....I'm just glad to see you......


----------



## giggy (Aug 11, 2020)

Reibsi said:


> Anyone up for some outdoor activities....We hit 40 degrees Celsius again here today and this is getting abit ridiculous...I`ve been trying to quench my thirst all night and now I`m water logged....really bizarre as I just can`t seem to get enough water....Afgooey cross is something special for sure as it`s now going through it`s transformation and starting to sparkle and shine!....still have log on issues but it does let me in late at night....hope you all had a great day and take care n stay safe.


ribs i'm thirsty all the time and when i can't seem to quench my thirst i grab a glass or two of milk, it works for me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 11, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> While I am registered as a Distinguished Expert (that means both hands), I was never good enough to bark squirrels.
> 
> it cost 50c for a box of .22 LR's.  If I did not gt 25 squirrels with a box, it was seen as failure. (We wuz poor.)
> 
> ...


If you can shoot 'em in the head, you can shoot just below their heads. My old hunting buddy, Redskin, wouldn't invite you back to his place to hunt if'n you shot a tree rat in the head. He liked to scramble the brains in his eggs in the morning. Said they were good. I took his word for it.

I was poor, too. If'n I didn't wake up Xmas morning in an excited state, I didn't have nothin' to play with.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 11, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> My GI serial number had four digits.


Yer doin' better than Pute. His social securtiy number is 003.
Noah and Mrs. Noah got one and two.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 11, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.
> @ Big, you have said his is gonna be my last year doing outdoor for years now!  Remember last year with the hemp issues?  Year before that I think it was hail.....hope this year turns out ok.
> 
> Gonna be a hot one today....trying to be the house cooled down as much as possible.



this time it’s different

its really stressful growing outdoors

if it wasn’t for the free sunshine and the huge yields , it’s not worth the hassles and headaches

10 yrs ago we were pulling down 10-20 lbs and selling direct to dispensaries for $4000 a lb

lucky to get $1200 now , wholesale

sure , these kids flipping 1/8ths and 1/4 bags for $35/$70 bucks keep the bills paid but who wants that hassle , dealing with a bunch of idiots all the time

i guess the bottom line is that I do not like paying any amount of money for something that grows almost by itself , so I’ll continue to provide medicine for me and Swede 

and I do not sell bags of weed to individuals , I’m more apt to give it away

a pound or two might be worth my time and effort , but otherwise , I retired from all that game about 5;years ago and I sleep a lot better at night now


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2020)

Is this pick on Pute day or what?  Do you still have a case of red a** Hippie.  If you want WR....take her....you might be surprised at everything you two have in common. 

@ Big....I totally understand!  I used to watch our friend OP and saw 20 to 30 kids a day coming and going.  I always wondered what the neighbors thought.....I'm not burnt out yet.  But, I only talk to two or 3 friends....they do all the dirty work.  They come by about once a month, we have a quick beer and gone for another month.  But, I am a slave to the grow.....spend way to much time there.  Keeps me out of the bar though.....

Walt, you are and old fart.....got 10 years on me but I wish I had your energy....seems like you are always into something.  






Guess I will go wash my truck.  Yesterday was Hel* today is kind of a goof off day.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 11, 2020)

putembk said:


> Good to see you grammy.


Hi!  Good to be seen, lol

Seriously, how are you?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 11, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> and chickens


My family is about to go down that road, do you recommend a certain breed?


----------



## giggy (Aug 11, 2020)

almost quitting time, got to go to lodge tonight. yall hold down the fort and i'll chat at yall in the morning.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 11, 2020)

Enjoy your evening Kind Tokerzzzz. I'm off to smoke weed, play guitar and eat some ice cream.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 11, 2020)

putembk said:


> Is this pick on Pute day or what?  Do you still have a case of red a** Hippie.  If you want WR....take her....you might be surprised at everything you two have in common.


Naw, first off she ain't yours to give away, and second my Old Hen would just make me give her back and then she'd shoot me. That's the funny thing about women. If they've been married to ya for 45 years, they think they own ya. Come to think of it, I guess she does!


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2020)

Ha ha, you and I are in the same boat my friend.  Both of us got married in the mid 70's.  And you are right they own us.  I would be homeless without her....I meant her when she was 19.....67 now....She has changed a bit.  It is best not to upset her...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 11, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> My family is about to go down that road, do you recommend a certain breed?



depends on why they are getting chickens
eggs , meat , or pets

my birds are pets and I get eggs from them
i started out with 27 birds about 6 yrs ago and now have 16

im pretty much done with chickens......do you know how difficult it is to find a chicken babysitter?  and somebody that cares for them as much as you?

at least with my cats I can leave them extra food and water and leave them for 4-5 days to go on vacation or a get away

i have not left the farm here for longer than 3 days in the last 9 years and I need a break 

so I’ve located a couple of potential farmers who may take the birds off my hands this winter cause I’m done , stick a fork in me done , feed and water them every day , heal the sick ones , bury the dead ones

there is so much drama with chickens , they act like humans a lot , they have their cliques 

chickens are very brutal too , savages , they kill their own


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2020)

Evening old goats. Tired as a Mofo. Drinking me a cold beer and smoking a joint of Gods Gift. 
That's the name of the strain by the way. Im not religious,,,, yet.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 11, 2020)

Pute, I think you're my brother in law. We married sisters!
Met mine back in HS. I was 15, and she was 16. When we got married, I was 19 and she was 21. I never let her live it down. For five months, she's two years older than me. She's a cradle robber!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes and she probably wishes she had taken your mean ole butt back and got a girl.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2020)

Well people can make fun of us but we are both staring down both barrels of our Golden Anniversary....not many can say that.


----------



## Carty (Aug 12, 2020)

You can have some of ours... daily rains every afternoon.  Today it started at 2 pm right after I just thought of going
swimming... lol.  But it was the thunder and lightening this time that got my attention, plus the pooch gets scared every since the direct lightening hit..  so we unplugged everything important,  took a few hits of some great stuff my bro trad con sent us...  decided to get our books out and read, within 15min we were both asleep... hehe

Lets see what hump day brings us...


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 12, 2020)

Good morning OFC, hope all are well, at least alive and kicking anyway.


----------



## giggy (Aug 12, 2020)

morning ofc hope all are well this morn. my hip is hurting from a fall i took over a month ago. supposed to see the doctor for my monthly tomorrow but the last 4 have been on the phone.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 12, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> If you can shoot 'em in the head, you can shoot just below their heads. My old hunting buddy, Redskin, wouldn't invite you back to his place to hunt if'n you shot a tree rat in the head. He liked to scramble the brains in his eggs in the morning. Said they were good. I took his word for it.
> 
> I was poor, too. If'n I didn't wake up Xmas morning in an excited state, I didn't have nothin' to play with.



EEEEK!!  EEEEEK!!  My Daddy told me back in the 40's that squirrel brains can kill you.  We were never to get the squirrel brains on the meat. TINS.

YIKES.  I just now looked it up, and as usual, Daddy wuz right:

A Man Contracted a Rare, Fatal Disease From Eating Squirrel Brains
A Man Contracted a Rare, Fatal Disease From Eating *Squirrel* *Brains*.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> Ha ha, you and I are in the same boat my friend.  Both of us got married in the mid 70's.  And you are right they own us.  I would be homeless without her....I meant her when she was 19.....67 now....She has changed a bit.  It is best not to upset her...



Well, dang... lotsa straight-arrows here!  I married my magical flame-top 61 years ago (1959).  I've never known another woman.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2020)

Not so lucky here , must be user error

im a ***** prostitute compared to some of you cats

like the verse in Over Toke Over The Line

I sailed away a country mile
Now I'm returning and showing off my smile

I met all the girls and loved myself a few

And to my surprise
Like everything else that I've been through
It opened up my eyes and now I'm

One toke over the line sweet Jesus
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

I blame my Mormon heritage.....a couple of my great gramps had 5-8 wives...at once.

that would prolly be me in 1850


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2020)

Well, my old lady settled me down.   If it weren't for her I would have spent half my life in jail!!


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 12, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Wife & I have been married 33 years. She is 9 years older than me but that's OK by me. I was all most 30 when we got married, my first her second. If it wasn't for her I would be dead, in jail or both...


----------



## giggy (Aug 12, 2020)

the 24th the wife and i will be married 36 years, my first her second. she is 2 years younger then i.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 12, 2020)

Walt, I just couldn't stomach the idea of eating tree rat brains. Never bothered him a bit, and he'd done it since he was a kid. It was a camel that killed him. I should say a lot of Camels. Even if he mooched a cigarette off of me, he'd rip the rag off. Poor bugger retired, bought 80 acres of the most beautiful deer hunting land up by Sand Lake, and got the death sentence all in the same month. Barely made it past 60. Packed a lot of livin' in those years.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 12, 2020)

Enjoy the night Kind Tokerzzz. Time for ice cream, weed and a little guitar....


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 12, 2020)

Got a question for the Brain Trust. I figure out of the regulars, we've got a few hundred years on knowledge. I found this in an attic of an old house I renovated years ago. It was something I'd never seen before, pretty heavy, and tweaked my curiosity. I snagged it up and brought it home. I've done all the research I can find. The company that made it was from Chicago, and did a lot of work for the government. Any ideas?


----------



## burnie (Aug 12, 2020)

Natural gas yard light ? 
peace


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 12, 2020)

41 again today but we had a few thunder boomers roll through while I was in the bush... got soaked to the bone and didn`t mind it at all...I think I`m turning into a Mountain Man!, lol ....hope you all had a great day and enjoy your evening....take care n stay safe.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 12, 2020)

burnie said:


> Natural gas yard light ?
> peace


Nope. She's wired. I'm thinkin' maybe something with the railroad?


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2020)

Part of an alien ship....good night.


----------



## burnie (Aug 13, 2020)

Is it a colored bulb ? Could be RR if it`s red .
peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Got a question for the Brain Trust. I figure out of the regulars, we've got a few hundred years on knowledge. I found this in an attic of an old house I renovated years ago. It was something I'd never seen before, pretty heavy, and tweaked my curiosity. I snagged it up and brought it home. I've done all the research I can find. The company that made it was from Chicago, and did a lot of work for the government. Any ideas?
> View attachment 263384
> View attachment 263385
> View attachment 263386
> View attachment 263387


Found the company that made it.








						Revere Electric Supply History | Revere Electric Supply
					

Revere Electric Supply recently celebrated 100 years of excellence.




					www.revereelectric.com


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 13, 2020)

Signal light off of a production line in a factory. Just a WAG on my part...


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 13, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Fishing is the order for today. BBLater...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 13, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Got a question for the Brain Trust. I figure out of the regulars, we've got a few hundred years on knowledge. I found this in an attic of an old house I renovated years ago. It was something I'd never seen before, pretty heavy, and tweaked my curiosity. I snagged it up and brought it home. I've done all the research I can find. The company that made it was from Chicago, and did a lot of work for the government. Any ideas?
> View attachment 263384
> View attachment 263385
> View attachment 263386
> View attachment 263387


`
I believe it is an old boat running light.  I saw one like that on one of those "dismantling crew " programs.  It would go on the prow and only light forward.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> `
> I believe it is an old boat running light.  I saw one like that on one of those "dismantling crew " programs.  It would go on the prow and only light forward.


I believe it would have Brass parts if it is vintage marine lighting
The conduit looks to be steel and is clearly a wired unit and not gas , could have been exterior lighting for a gas station lot or similar outdoor lighting.
Revere made quite a few outdoor fixtures very heavy duty.
My dad had explosion proof fixtures in the basement (not sure where he got them) I always thought were cool , but I never got them before my sister had the BIG Yardsale.





Whoops almost forgot
What makes these explosion proof is that the light bulb is seal inside the outer glass with rubber o-ring (like mason jar glass lids use) then the outer glass is screwed down into the lower fixture which is threaded to accept the glass threads , thus sealing in the bulb and fire if it decides to pop.


----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)

morning ofc,


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 13, 2020)

Good morning brothers and sisters. Peace, love, beads, bells, and incense to all you groovy freaks. Dig it, right on, and power to the people!

Hippie, with the info Mr. Bubble has came up with, I'd say your best bet would be to send the company an email with a pic in it, as it looks like they're still in business.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 13, 2020)

Smart lady!  Why din' the rest of us thinka that?


----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Got a question for the Brain Trust. I figure out of the regulars, we've got a few hundred years on knowledge. I found this in an attic of an old house I renovated years ago. It was something I'd never seen before, pretty heavy, and tweaked my curiosity. I snagged it up and brought it home. I've done all the research I can find. The company that made it was from Chicago, and did a lot of work for the government. Any ideas?
> View attachment 263384
> View attachment 263385
> View attachment 263386
> View attachment 263387


had lights like that mounted on top of the terminals which had parking decks at the houston inconlonal airport. they shined the light to the parking area only. we used to get stoned and stand up there watching the planes.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 13, 2020)

Have a great evening people, time for sumpin sweet.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great evening people, time for sumpin sweet.



let me guess , ice cream?


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 13, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all! We had a good day of fishing. Caught trout, several types of sharks, mangrove snappers, sea bass & of course catfish. Everything was CPRed(Catch Photo & Released) Time to take the wife out to dinner...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2020)

giggy said:


> had lights like that mounted on top of the terminals which had parking decks at the houston inconlonal airport. they shined the light to the parking area only. we used to get stoned and stand up there watching the planes.


I was thinking what about just a sign or billboard on side of roadway , they are one directional and can be moved and bolted into an angled position up or down.
Might even be something from a Gas station (petroliana), if so they might be worth money
Need to talk to Frank and mike from American Pickers


----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)

^^^very well could have been them too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2020)

giggy said:


> ^^^very well could have been them too.


Used in both apps I sure


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 13, 2020)

Hope you boys are safe and feeling fine. I've managed to make myself comfortably numb.


----------



## burnie (Aug 13, 2020)

About time for me to indulge too WR . Chem 91 or BLR ?  Hail , both it is !! lol

peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Hope you boys are safe and feeling fine. I've managed to make myself comfortably numb.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2020)

Great pick Roster.


----------



## burnie (Aug 13, 2020)

I`d love to have a forum of nothin` but get high related songs


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2020)

My Wife loves his Music. Her favorite is 
In To The Mystic.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2020)

burnie said:


> I`d love to have a forum of nothin` but get high related songs




love that song like a jelly roll


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2020)

Here's a good van the man


Yeah, I don't care where or how I hear stuff .. just wanna hear 

.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 14, 2020)

Good morning Old Farts, have a wonderful Fryday...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hola pincheys!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 14, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Steps for our pool is on the hit parade for today. With a bit of luck I'll get materials  & concrete piers set today...


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC. A great day is awakening, get up and out and enjoy it.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 14, 2020)

Happy Friday Passionate peeps - long weeks seem to make the weekends even better.


----------



## giggy (Aug 14, 2020)

morning ofc happy fry-day.


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2020)

Morning!


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2020)

morning you maniacs...seize the day folks...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Morning old farts. Get your butts up.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 14, 2020)

Good morning folks. I woke up hungry as a wolf. Everything sounds good, so I have to wait until something sounds great. I'm also torn between finishing up the garage I'm still cleaning up or just hopping in the little red Jeep and picking a direction to drive the day away. I might have to burn a bowl and ponder this a little longer......


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Stop lying WR,your going to get high and watch cartoons.


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2020)

Trying to beat the heat I have been cutting the  grass....I failed....hotter that a firecracker out there.  Not as bad as it would have been if I started now but still hot.  Front is done and a good dent in the back before taking a water break.  

Did anybody see the spam on Male Enhancement before I stopped it......I can pull it back up if ya want.   Just leave your real name and address for everybody to see and I will get it for ya......

never mind....here it is....


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 14, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Some of the results from last Thursday's fishing trip. Sorry but none of the shark pics came out worth a ****.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hola!


----------



## giggy (Aug 14, 2020)

ok one hour to go and it will be doobie time, to bad i ran off and left it at home so my 4:20 starts at 4:25 when i get home.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Pute,,these old goats already know. They all keep a bottle in there pockets.


----------



## giggy (Aug 14, 2020)

yall do know bobbletrouble's real name is edna, right?


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 14, 2020)

Have a great evening good people. No ice cream tonight but I have some ripe peaches to satisfy my sweet tooth.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 14, 2020)

Bigsir, you take those monsters down with a gas ax?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)

giggy said:


> yall do know bobbletrouble's real name is edna, right?



Songs of evil clown music?


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2020)

giggy said:


> yall do know bobbletrouble's real name is edna, right?




Bubble has so many names I don't think he knows what it is.  Neither do the cops!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Funny bastages. My name is


----------



## burnie (Aug 15, 2020)

Hey Edna , we`ll just call ya` Fred ! lol

 

And with that , burnie has left the building . Night gang !!
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 15, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz.  Enjoy the day!


----------



## boo (Aug 15, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## giggy (Aug 15, 2020)

morning rudie, brother boo and the rest.


----------



## giggy (Aug 15, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Songs of evil clown music?


i love old radio paradys (spelling) they just don't do em no mo.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 15, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## giggy (Aug 15, 2020)

morning brother drifting, hope you and yours have a great day.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 15, 2020)

Morning All 
Giggy that was F ing Hilarious.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Morning old people.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

Morning


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Morning old people.


Morning Edna


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Morning ya old goat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

Im just a prospect waiting for my new nickname
We dub thee sir Cog the Ugly


----------



## boo (Aug 15, 2020)

morning my brothers, was up all night and today the roofers show up...meh...


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 15, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Im just a prospect waiting for my new nickname
> We dub thee sir Cog the Ugly


I have a Brother named Urk the jerk, so CtU ain't sooo bad...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Bigsir, you take those monsters down with a gas ax?



hahahaha!...I have in the past Amigo , but those are mot mine , only thing I have that come close is some tomatoes!...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2020)

nice greenhouse big .. even a breather hole in the fabric , .. looks like mine 


fakebook suspended my arse for outing a Nigerian hustler using a blond twenty sumtin' from Boston as his alias front .. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Don't feel bad Bro. I've been banned for 30 days for talking shit about Pedophilia. Hate those SOBs.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 15, 2020)

Have a great night Old Farts, i'm off to smoke myself silly(er)


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2020)

patwi said:


> nice greenhouse big .. even a breather hole in the fabric , .. looks like mine
> 
> 
> fakebook suspended my arse for outing a Nigerian hustler using a blond twenty sumtin' from Boston as his alias front .. lol



that is form the baseball sized hail last year


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2020)

101 F  right now ..


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Chopped a few plants tonight and hung to dry. BluefireOG and Chemdawg did ok but the big producers were the Chocolope.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks good enough to eat, Steve.


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2020)

Evening.  I don't do any social media.  Pot sites are all that interest me.  Banned.....me......never!

Nice bud porn Steve.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 16, 2020)

Good morning Old Farts, have a delightful Sunday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 16, 2020)

morning ofc, damn porn first thing in the morning, life is good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

Morning old farts. Put your diapers on and get up.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 16, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all It's food shopping day. BBLater...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great evening good people. No ice cream tonight but I have some ripe peaches to satisfy my sweet tooth.


ICE CREAM  We are going have ice cream


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2020)

Afternoon all.  Been working in the grow all morning.  Few minutes to relax and then outside to the veggie garden.  Will be looking to ambush neighbors with tomato's.  My guad the Cherokee Purples  are twice the size of softballs and all turning at the same time.  Somebody, I forget who, told me to feed them with fish emulsion.  Holly crap!  Can't believe how much maters love fish dung.......

Smoke in the air again today.  4 maybe 5  major wildfires burning in the state currently.  Seems to be the new norm with the earth getting warmer.  

Ok, break over.....outside.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2020)

Ricky didn't lose that number .. with Forbidden Fruit filtering into Pineapple Express as an uplifting dessert ...

Yeah, social media was/is Dar pa , enough said ...


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2020)

Done with chores for the day.  Rockies just came on but not to excited. The thrill is gone.  Started out 12/3 and now have lost 5 of the last 6.  Typical Rockies swan song. I have heard it before.  I might go back downstairs to the man cave and watch baseball and tie flies.  To fricken hot outside.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 16, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Pool ladder is done except for railings. I'm whooped!


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 16, 2020)

Have a great evening Old Farts, I'm off to smoke a bowl and eat a bowl.....


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 16, 2020)

The morning started out wet, then went to sunny, then went to HOT. I managed to knock a few more things off my chores list. It's time for a shower and a bowl. Hope you boys had a good day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

Someone needs a Cold shower, I take one every night
It invigorates the senses


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

Woodsrat is taken. Better hit the shower again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Woodsrat is taken. Better hit the shower again.


Ha I even went back and edited my response so no one thought I was a rude one night stand.
Im married over 33 yrs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

But I but her tractor is dam sexy


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

Brother nobody took it that way,,including WR. She is tough as nails. Its okay to have some fun Roster. We don't get butt hurt like some ppl.
Besides,, WR can handle herself believe me. She is an Islander.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Brother nobody took it that way,,including WR. She is tough as nails. Its okay to have some fun Roster. We don't get butt hurt like some ppl.
> Besides,, WR can handle herself believe me. She is an Islander.


I respect the Ladies, I Love the strong willed ones the most
That is why I married Irish LOL
I mean just look at me, she beats me with the ugly stick if I stray


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

Goodnight Friends


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 16, 2020)

Interesting day yesterday. Had a flat on my bike while on the highway and had to get towed back home.


----------



## burnie (Aug 16, 2020)

Hope it wasn`t far , what with tow prices these days !
peace


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2020)

Evening gang.   

Bernie, I have Ins for that,  Never had to use it ..... hope it is worth the $$ if needed.

I love the fact that women are here and active on here.  I do admit you have to be a bit colorful to survive.   That woman probably does more work in one day that most any 5 of us. 

Roster...your a hoot.

Good night.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 17, 2020)

Good morning old Farts. It's another Moanday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2020)

Morning old goats. 
Storm hit here yesterday. I went up on the roof to get my flag. On the way down a gust of wind knocked me and the ladder over. Fell on my shoulder from abut 7ft. Freaking hurts like MF.
Lucky i didn't get break something. My old ass is in some pain this morning. Cant hardly move my left arm. Good thing it wasn't my right arm,,wouldn't be able to write love notes to Woodsrat.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 17, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Ha I even went back and edited my response so no one thought I was a rude one night stand.
> Im married over 33 yrs



33 years???  It took me that long to figure out which arm it's under...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Morning old goats.
> Storm hit here yesterday. I went up on the roof to get my flag. On the way down a gust of wind knocked me and the ladder over. Fell on my shoulder from abut 7ft. Freaking hurts like MF.
> Lucky i didn't get break something. My old *** is in some pain this morning. Cant hardly move my left arm. Good thing it wasn't my right arm,,wouldn't be able to write love notes to Woodsrat.


This is about as high as I can climb , I thought you said the Loo
Not the roof


----------



## giggy (Aug 17, 2020)

morning ofc


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 17, 2020)

burnie said:


> Hope it wasn`t far , what with tow prices these days !
> peace


It was right at 80 miles. I have the AAA premier/RV level so I'm covered up to 100 miles. From what they told me I had to get that package for the bike but I also have  it for the camper


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 17, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Thinking it's gonna be a slow day, as my body is kicking sh*t right now.☹
Steve, hope it was the rear tire that went flat. Front tire flats at speed are NO fun. Not that rears are much fun either. Glad to hear you made it home safe & sound...


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2020)

Morning!


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! Thinking it's gonna be a slow day, as my body is kicking sh*t right now.☹
> Steve, hope it was the rear tire that went flat. Front tire flats at speed are NO fun. Not that rears are much fun either. Glad to hear you made it home safe & sound...


It was the rear thank goodness. I must have run over something because there were 2 holes kind of close together. If I was closer to home I might have tried to repair it but we were still another 100 or so miles from where we were going and then the ride back at night. It wasn't worth the risk


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 17, 2020)

Good morning, boys.

Mr. Bubble, was the flag alright?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2020)

Yep,,i made sure it didn't touch the ground.


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2020)

Afternoon all.  Place is getting bigger and bigger every day. Glad to see that happening.


So, my Key Lime Pie is hanging in the dry/cure tent and Diesel is 3 days behind.  Golden Pineapple and Lemon Betty are now flipped.  Plus all but a couple of starts are showing roots.  The life and times of a perpetual grower.


Spent the last hour out in the veggie garden.  Didn't take but one picture because maters, carrots and squash all look the same after awhile.  But, I did take one interesting pic.....this is a beet!!








Looks more like a cyclops or Medusa


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 17, 2020)

Have a great night Old Farts. I'm off to get stoned and beat on my guitar .....


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't usually grow autos but today I got some Hindu Kush beans and as a bonus they threw in a couple Purple Haze


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

putembk said:


> Afternoon all.  Place is getting bigger and bigger every day. Glad to see that happening.
> 
> 
> So, my Key Lime Pie is hanging in the dry/cure tent and Diesel is 3 days behind.  Golden Pineapple and Lemon Betty are now flipped.  Plus all but a couple of starts are showing roots.  The life and times of a perpetual grower.
> ...


That is awesome


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

Came from outerspace


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2020)

Roster you slay me.  I had to do a double take....to funny


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

putembk said:


> Roster you slay me.  I had to do a double take....to funny


That beet may be talking to you later
Eat it before it;s too late


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

Old Weed  Found this very interesting
As I just infact cracked a 6 yr old batch that I had stored in a cool dark place with humi pak








						Should You Smoke Your Old Weed? | The Cannabis Advisory
					

Have you ever found old weed and wondered if it's safe to smoke, or if it'll even work? Learn more about the aging process of cannabis now. Click here.




					www.thecannabisadvisory.com


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 17, 2020)

I blew a front tire on my Suzi 250 on the "Teutonic Parkway" (Taconic pkwy) while doing about 50 MPH.  

It took me nearly a half a mile to stop the fargin bike.  I used both lanes of the parkway in an uncontrollable total wee-waw with me holding on like a limpet to the wild handlebars that were going everywhere.

The only time I was more scared was when I zoomed out the second-story window of an old Confederate factory to plunge into the Dog River.


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2020)

Good night!


----------



## burnie (Aug 18, 2020)

Night all ! PFT test in the mornin` . 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 18, 2020)

Night burnie, good morning Old Farts, it's Two Toke Tuesday .....


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 18, 2020)

Well, Jiminy Crickets!!

All of a sudden, an ordinary bit of rain turned flat-out wild at dinnertime.  We watched out the back window as our 100' bamboo grove did that dance they only do in very high winds.

But -- when I went out an hour ago to get the paper, I saw the flag light shining UP instead of down.  Rats arse.

The wind was so strong, it turned my flagpole into pretzel.  Dang.  When it gets light, I'll see if I can salvage it.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 18, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Wife & I are both up and moving, as we have appt's. this a.m.. Waiting on oatmeal & yogurt to hit the table. BBLater...


----------



## giggy (Aug 18, 2020)

morning brother drift and the rest of the ofc'ers. i have a tattered flag on my desk i need to take to the boy scouts, never touched the ground but tattered none the less.


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2020)

Morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 18, 2020)

Hey there , all you wild and crazy people , enjoy this day , it could be our last


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2020)

@big......every day above ground is a good day....


----------



## giggy (Aug 18, 2020)

where is muggles at?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 18, 2020)

It's lobster season.  Went to the Tortugas.  Kicked HINEY!!


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2020)

I just copied and pasted the photo.....sent it to the local game warden.....headed your way Walt.  I would like to stop by and pick up a couple of those lobsters before he gets there though. 


@ EC...I mean gigy.  I am gonna try and flush him out.  No excuse for an old man like that to miss roll call.

Still cutting the grass....also multi tasking...plant needed a final flush downstairs....


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 18, 2020)

All 100% legal.

True dat.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 18, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Chores done this a.m. and right now it's looking like rain...
Greeting to you my brother, giggy!


----------



## giggy (Aug 18, 2020)

brother drift to bad your not up here, we would go to lodge tonight. i'm tiler at this lodge and jr warden at my other lodge.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 18, 2020)

Loyal Order of the Water Buffaloes?


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 18, 2020)

Enjoy the night old farts, I'm going to see how stoned I can get...


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 18, 2020)

We’re taking the kids and grandkids out to dinner tonight.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 18, 2020)

giggy said:


> brother drift to bad your not up here, we would go to lodge tonight. i'm tiler at this lodge and jr warden at my other lodge.


I had to google what a Tiler was.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> It's lobster season.  Went to the Tortugas.  Kicked HINEY!!
> 
> View attachment 263534


Where are their Claws?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Loyal Order of the Water Buffaloes?








   Ack, Ack, Ack


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 18, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> It's lobster season.  Went to the Tortugas.  Kicked HINEY!!
> 
> View attachment 263534



is them some snappers?...love me,some,red snapper


----------



## stain (Aug 18, 2020)

Day is done. Me too...


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 18, 2020)

Evening folks


----------



## burnie (Aug 19, 2020)

And a fine evening/morning it is !!
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 19, 2020)

Good morning burnie, good morning old farts, morning brother Boo. It's another Weedsday.


----------



## boo (Aug 19, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, I slept well but jot hungry...gotta feed the beast...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

Morning  Need Coffee


----------



## giggy (Aug 19, 2020)

morning ofc happy hump day


----------



## giggy (Aug 19, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> I had to google what a Tiler was.


yes i'm a master mason, and even spelled it wrong. it is supposed to be spelled tyler.


----------



## boo (Aug 19, 2020)

sometimes little things slip by us brother but that sure doesn't define us...L&L


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 19, 2020)

Hey there Fellas , top of the morning to ya all


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2020)

Same to you Big and the rest of the gang as well.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 19, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Where are their Claws?



(*snork*)

They are about as dangerous to catch as frogs.  That doesn't mean they are easy.  They're covered in forward-facing stickers, though, so ya gotta wear gloves.

I have one on the wall so you can see it better.  The board it is mounted on is 30" long.

He overhangs it. Think about that...

When I caught him, he was so big he could not even come close to fitting in my bug bag.  I had to cut the dive short, holding my spear gun, tickle stick, float rope, bug bag, and GIANT bug which was digging his feet into my ribs on either side.







Shades of "Alien"...


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 19, 2020)

giggy said:


> yes i'm a master mason, and even spelled it wrong. it is supposed to be spelled tyler.


Most of the masons around here couldn't lay a straight line of bricks if you held a gun to their heads.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 19, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Giggy after Miss. Sara is gone we will have to travel to visit you. It's been tooo long since I sat in lodge with brothers.

WR, I couldn't much of anything straight... Thank heavens for my canna!


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2020)

Afternoon everybody.  All work in the grow is done for the day.  Have an appointment in a couple of hours to pick up my new hearing aids.  Just in the nick of time to......my old ones have sheit the bed.  Got them through medicare for about half as much as getting them on the open market.  Still ridiculous.....$3,200 out of pocket.  Also, they only last about 3 years.....planned obsolesce.  

To bad nothing is built to last anymore.  I have my frig and dishwasher (new) scheduled for repair next week.  I never used to by extended warranties but I do now and I am glad to have them.  

Time to screw around a bit.....

I think, I'm going to lose my drivers license... 
and all just because of a stupid police officer...
The conversation went like this, when I got pulled over in my car:

Officer: "License and registration, please, I think you are drunk!"

Me: "I assure you, I did not drink anything."

Officer: "Ok, let's do a little test! Imagine driving in the dark on a highway at night, when you see two lights in the distance. What is this?"

Me: "A car."

Officer:"Of course! But which one? A Mercedes, an Audi or a Ford?"

Me:"I have no idea!"

Officer:"So, you're drunk."

Me:"But I didn't drink anything."

Officer:"Okay, one more test -- Imagine, you drive in the dark on a highway at night, and there is one light coming at you.What is it?

Me:"A motorcycle."

Officer:"Of course! But which one? A Honda, a Kawasaki or a Harley?"

Me:"I have no idea!"

Officer:"As I suspected, you're drunk!"

Then I started to get annoyed and asked a counter question.

Me:"So..., counter question -- You're driving in the dark on a highway at night and see a woman on the roadside. She wears a mini skirt, fishnet stockings, high heeled shoes and only a bra as a top. What is this?"

Officer:"A prostitute of course."

Me:"Yes, but which one? Your daughter, your wife or your mother?"

Things went downhill from there and now I have a court date to attend...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 19, 2020)

Enjoy the night old Farts, I'm off to the land of weed and ice cream....


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 19, 2020)

Evening folks. My sweet tooth tonight is the daughter did a homemade peach cobbler.


----------



## boo (Aug 19, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Most of the masons around here couldn't lay a straight line of bricks if you held a gun to their heads.


giggy's referring to figurative bricks, not the kind at home despot...


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2020)

Tomorrow will be cutting down a Diesel.  Thing grew out the top of my tent....


I am half stoned and half loaded on vodka which means I am 100% loaded......


Good night


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Aug 19, 2020)

Howdy Old Farts! been a while since I moseyed through he-UHN! where is everybody? bloom day 50 Panama Red and Crescendo. Coco/perlite/Fox Farms/3gal bags. Trichomes on the leggy Crescendo at 53 days are stalking but still clear. Panama trichs are gooey but have yet to stalk. Bloomin' in me bawftub while the next generation gets full attention in the tent. Life is good; Pandemic and all. Hope the old gang is still kickin' somewhere. KEEF! Burnin'! Rose! Umbra! .... whe'ya'll at?


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 20, 2020)

Good morning Old Farts, morning brother Boo, enjoy your Thirstday .....


----------



## boo (Aug 20, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 20, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Miss. Sara has me up much earlier than usual. Don't know about fishing today with storms rolling in off of the Gulf...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2020)

Morning folks. What's up Drifting.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 20, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> . What's up Drifting.


Me...I think. Looking at radar and it doesn't look promising.


----------



## giggy (Aug 20, 2020)

morning ofc, thunder storms here today too.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 20, 2020)

Good morning old farts and how are all today ? Fair to midlin' anyway, that's how it is around here.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 20, 2020)

Morning folks
golf is on the agenda today , golf and maybe some plumbing , I am going down in the sewer to see if I can float a loan


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 20, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Most of the masons around here couldn't lay a straight line of bricks if you held a gun to their heads.



I hadda laugh when reading your post, Pretty Lady -- About 60 years ago, I built a small brick fireplace in my back yard.

Somehow, I "lost a course" and wound up with a brick SPIRAL.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I hadda laugh when reading your post, Pretty Lady -- About 60 years ago, I built a small brick fireplace in my back yard.
> 
> Somehow, I "lost a course" and wound up with a brick SPIRAL.


Master masons take yrs to learn that spiral technic , Man you are good


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2020)

Morning
Remember , most important meal of the day


----------



## giggy (Aug 20, 2020)

breaks over back to the grind


----------



## giggy (Aug 20, 2020)

Billy Bagseed said:


> Howdy Old Farts! been a while since I moseyed through he-UHN! where is everybody? bloom day 50 Panama Red and Crescendo. Coco/perlite/Fox Farms/3gal bags. Trichomes on the leggy Crescendo at 53 days are stalking but still clear. Panama trichs are gooey but have yet to stalk. Bloomin' in me bawftub while the next generation gets full attention in the tent. Life is good; Pandemic and all. Hope the old gang is still kickin' somewhere. KEEF! Burnin'! Rose! Umbra! .... whe'ya'll at?


they all left, saying people was after them. i was in and out and all i saw was a bunch of stoners having fun. maybe one will contact you and carry you away with them, or you can hang with this bunch of stoners.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 20, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Fishing was a no go due to rain, thunder & lighting. So I worked around here in between the rain drops...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 20, 2020)

Good afternoon Kind Tokerzzz. Stuffed cabbage was on the menu tonight, now it's time to get my head right and then maybe a little dessert. Enjoy your evening peoples, I'll catch you all on the flip side ......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2020)

LOVE ME Some GALUMOKIS...............................


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 20, 2020)

Saturday !
crash-o-rama!
pontiac silverdome!
be there!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2020)

Billy Bagseed said:


> Howdy Old Farts! been a while since I moseyed through he-UHN! where is everybody? bloom day 50 Panama Red and Crescendo. Coco/perlite/Fox Farms/3gal bags. Trichomes on the leggy Crescendo at 53 days are stalking but still clear. Panama trichs are gooey but have yet to stalk. Bloomin' in me bawftub while the next generation gets full attention in the tent. Life is good; Pandemic and all. Hope the old gang is still kickin' somewhere. KEEF! Burnin'! Rose! Umbra! .... whe'ya'll at?


Plants look great Billy.
As for the Click that left,,im sure they will PM you and give you a address. You can hang or go with them. Totally up to you. No Politics or Clicks are allowed anymore. Just Potheads growing weed and having fun.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 20, 2020)

Evening stoners. Time to get more stoned so it will be more gooder.


----------



## burnie (Aug 21, 2020)

Well the street lights are on . Time for me to get my as* home ! Night gang !!
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 21, 2020)

Good night burnie, good morning brother Boo. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. It's Fryday .......


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 21, 2020)

Good morning old farts. I see another stoned day ahead.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 21, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Taking wife for yearly eye exam this morning. Time to get rear in gear...


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2020)

Moning.

@Billy Bagseed ...... Sorry your friends have left.  Judging by your pics tho.....you are in  the right place!!!

Sure would be nice if it cooled down a bit today.  Have to say I look forward to summer every year but by the time Sept rolls around I am ready for fall.

Gotta go make the rounds.


----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2020)

morning ofc happy freak'n fry-day.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 21, 2020)

I've got a day of some serious goofing off ahead. I might get nuts and clean out a giant aquarium that I've been putting off all year. Maybe not.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Aug 21, 2020)

putembk said:


> Moning.
> 
> @Billy Bagseed ...... Sorry your friends have left.  Judging by your pics tho.....you are in  the right place!!!
> 
> ...


That bunch held my hand through my first grow earlier this year. OUTSTANDING(!) tips and information from each and every one. I've looked back over the thread trying to figure out what and when ... but the truth is I'm 69 and growing my own for the first time. My political views are private; you're welcome to yours.
 Ms. Panama and Lady Crescendo are my only second run and I made about HALF the mistakes I made on run #1 because of the help and advice I received HERE. Run #3 is sprouts and seedlings and I'll make more mistakes with them. I'm one of those guys who doesn't just want to learn how to do it I want to learn how to do it RIGHT. 
 So I may be asking for help and advice from you good folks along the way if you don't mind.


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2020)

Billy we will be glad to help.  69 huh?  Me to.  I will be 70 next month.....born in 50.  

You will find the place much the same as before.  All growers and breeders on here.  Lots, like you are here for information and we are here to help.  

Stick around and let us prove it to you.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Aug 21, 2020)

Pics of run # 3 of all bagseed. I have fem seed and more fem seeds on the way but this run will be bagseed Original Gangster, Purple Dream, and Gorilla Cookies(if I can get one lady from two only seedlings). Here in Colorado I can grow six plants at the same time but only three may be blooming. My plan is to take one of each to bloom. Here's the next batch ....





I'm also raising Purple Thai BASIL. Can't find it out here on the Western Slope and I make my own _phở  soooo_


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Aug 21, 2020)

putembk said:


> Billy we will be glad to help.  69 huh?  Me to.  I will be 70 next month.....born in 50.
> 
> You will find the place much the same as before.  All growers and breeders on here.  Lots, like you are here for information and we are here to help.
> 
> Stick around and let us prove it to you.



69 completed laps around ol' Sol as of YESTERDAY, as a matter of fact, and Thanks for the invite. I'm trying to stay legal here with my grows and I"m a better neighbor than State Farm, I garntee.
Seizures!


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2020)

What part of Colo....I live in the foot hills above Denver. 

What happens if they are all males?   When starting from seeds.  I grow large enough to take cuts from each, get them rooted and then flip the big ones hoping for females.  They will show sex in two to  3 weeks in and cull the males.  Then I go back and cull the cuts from the males.  Now I have a strain going for as long as I want to keep it.


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2020)

If you live close I will gladly share some cuts with you that I have been growing for years.  I promise you will like them.  Both Indica and Sativa.  Only problem is.....you are gonna have to change your name  and drop the bagseed......ha ha


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Aug 21, 2020)

putembk said:


> What part of Colo....I live in the foot hills above Denver.
> 
> What happens if they are all males?   When starting from seeds.  I grow large enough to take cuts from each, get them rooted and then flip the big ones hoping for females.  They will show sex in two to  3 weeks in and cull the males.  Then I go back and cull the cuts from the males.  Now I have a strain going for as long as I want to keep it.



G.J., Orchard Mesa here. Yeah with the Crescendo blooming now I had four seed that went to veg - THREE were males. maybe all of these will be pointy headed 'snips and snails' as well. That's why I start with 3 of each. I know I know. SOMEWHERE down the line I'll go hydro I'm sure. But LEARNING ... I want all the knowledge I can get. Nah'me? My first batch of the Bob Saget I let 3 males and 3 females BLOOM together for 11 days before I realized they were males. GUFFAW! THAT ... was a learning experience, lemmee tell ya'. heh heh


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Aug 21, 2020)

My next door neighbor's family is in the biz and has offered clones - and I 'preshate'che for your offer, too. I think I'll stick to coco for the next few runs anyway - I have all this equipment, you see. heh BUT ... the idea of finding, maybe creating, my own personal favorite everyday strain and keeping that gentle Lady alive and producing clones in perpetuity is a goal.


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2020)

Have fun my friend.  To bad you are 5 hours away.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Aug 21, 2020)

putembk said:


> Have fun my friend.  To bad you are 5 hours away.



uh-huh ... EVERYthings at least five hours away. S'why I'm here. Adios amigo, have a good'ern and thanks for the chat ....


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2020)

Why are you there......best part of Colo to live in.  I wish I lived up by Hotchiss.  Best fishing in the state and not near as many people.  The front range is nothing more than a traffic jam here.  You are lucky.  If it wasn't for my daughter I would be living there now.  I had a cabin and owned condos in Hot Sulphur Springs for 20 years was gonna retire there.  However, much to cold there.  I can't take that kind of weather anymore.  So, I am stuck in the rat race.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 21, 2020)

Some days you just can't make a dime...

Guy flipped his car, and his buddy helped him.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Aug 21, 2020)

putembk said:


> Why are you there......best part of Colo to live in.  I wish I lived up by Hotchiss.  Best fishing in the state and not near as many people.  The front range is nothing more than a traffic jam here.  You are lucky.  If it wasn't for my daughter I would be living there now.  I had a cabin and owned condos in Hot Sulphur Springs for 20 years was gonna retire there.  However, much to cold there.  I can't take that kind of weather anymore.  So, I am stuck in the rat race.



I left everyone and everything in 'the 615' last March to re-retire out here. Higher Ground, I garn'tee. The weather here in the Grand Valley is perfect (for me) year round and of course you know about the Grand Mesa and all the forests around here. I'm by myself and I don't know anyone except my immediate neighbors. no stress no strain no wants no warrants. heh heh Hakuna Matata.
I made it up LoDo way last fall to watch the Rockies and the Broncos on the same weekend so I'm hip to what yer sayin' about the traffic and good luck with that. My plans for the future include learning how to grow dope properly(they HATE it in the dispensaries when you call it dope or reefer, don't they?) so I have enough to share with fellow VETS in the area. I've heard of co-ops buuuut not out HERE so maybe someone should start one, and to learn how to fly fish. Growed up in the southeast so deep sea to flippin' stick I can handle efficiently. I've never held a fly rod. So. Growin' my own, fishin' and mindin' my own bidness is my new order of business.
 I have very little but what little I have is purdy dam gud. I have low expectations so Life IS Grand. hagd all


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 21, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Wife got a BIG surprise today, both eyes have cataracts that need to be fixed. Oh joy! So I sent her a website about the surgery.  Evil bastage ain't I...


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2020)

Drifting, cataract surgery is really a simple procedure.  The actual surgery takes only 5 minutes.  You spend most of the time in prep and recovery.  I have had one done and would like to get the other done but the cataract won't get bad enough for the ins co to pay for it.  You won't believe how well you can see.  Almost instantly!!  You will be floating around like a bird in no time......


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2020)

Welcome back Billy. Hope you have some fun.
By the way,do you know who Oat Willie is,,just curious?


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Aug 21, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Welcome back Billy. Hope you have some fun.
> By the way,do you know who Oat Willie is,,just curious?



HA! Oat Willie is an alter 'ego' and who can forget "Onward through the fog" on yer old Power Hitter. heh passwerd snafu 
Say Drifting ... my Dad is 92 and had his cataract surgery at 70. He still talks about how well his "Cadillac Eyes" work. haha
good luck and props to the missus


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2020)

Okay cool. Its all good.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 21, 2020)

Almost there boys and girls, my weekend kicks off in an hour


----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2020)

Billy Bagseed said:


> That bunch held my hand through my first grow earlier this year. OUTSTANDING(!) tips and information from each and every one. I've looked back over the thread trying to figure out what and when ... but the truth is I'm 69 and growing my own for the first time. My political views are private; you're welcome to yours.
> Ms. Panama and Lady Crescendo are my only second run and I made about HALF the mistakes I made on run #1 because of the help and advice I received HERE. Run #3 is sprouts and seedlings and I'll make more mistakes with them. I'm one of those guys who doesn't just want to learn how to do it I want to learn how to do it RIGHT.
> So I may be asking for help and advice from you good folks along the way if you don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 263635


welcome back billy, ask away i'm sure someone will have a answer.


----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> Almost there boys and girls, my weekend kicks off in an hour


my fry-day work ends in one hour but i got to give em a half day tomorrow.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 21, 2020)

Enjoy the evening Kind Tokerzzz, I'm off to the couch to smoke dope and watch some golf.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2020)

Still practicing for Saturday


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 21, 2020)

Found out what the answer to a riddle is: When is your fanny not a fanny? When it's a draggin'.
Got the monster aquarium cleaned and standing tall. Seven hours, and no goofing off involved. I'm beat. I was dreading filling it until I figured out a better way than hauling 26 five gallon buckets. I used a submersible pump that I used for RDWC growing, stuck it in the kitchen sink, and let her run. Work smarter, not harder. Time to get stoned.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 21, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> depends on why they are getting chickens
> eggs , meat , or pets



We definitely want egg layers, but mostly meat, I would say.  

Luckily we bought 40 acres and we have a few family homesteads together sharing the chicken and chicken duties, so finding a chicken sitter should not be a necessity for us to get away for a bit.

I've heard they are mean animals, so more gentle breed would also be good


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 22, 2020)

Good morning good peoples, welcome to Satyrday ......


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 22, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Getting ready to take flyables down & in, due to 2 probable H-canes in the Gulf. A lot of work but better safe than sorry...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2020)

Get yalls butts up. Old goats.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 22, 2020)

Hmm... goat sounds delicious- need to figure out what’s going on the grill today


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 22, 2020)

Good morning OFC and how are your weekend plans coming along ? Or are you going to spend the weekend like me, stoned to the bone and eating ice cream. My favorite is orange pineapple.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 22, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> We definitely want egg layers, but mostly meat, I would say.
> 
> Luckily we bought 40 acres and we have a few family homesteads together sharing the chicken and chicken duties, so finding a chicken sitter should not be a necessity for us to get away for a bit.
> 
> I've heard they are mean animals, so more gentle breed would also be good



all the roosters are mean

buff Orpingtons have a good nature , very gentle breed , meat and egg layers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Now I bet the Mods will change my name


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 22, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> We definitely want egg layers, but mostly meat, I would say.
> 
> Luckily we bought 40 acres and we have a few family homesteads together sharing the chicken and chicken duties, so finding a chicken sitter should not be a necessity for us to get away for a bit.
> 
> I've heard they are mean animals, so more gentle breed would also be good


The cuddliest chickums are buff-orpingtons.  They'll lay down in your lap.


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Now I bet the Mods will change my name


Nope, you are fine just the way you are.....and you are right where you belong.....here with the hippies and the space cowboys....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Nice
What a fine mess we gotten ourselves in to LOL





Thanks for the welcome
I tend to come on too strong and piss people off due to my strange humor
But I see most here are like me or worse .LOL


----------



## giggy (Aug 22, 2020)

morning ofc, one hour to go and my weekend starts. gotta take the ol lady out tonight, as of monday we will be married 36 years. yall have a great day.


----------



## giggy (Aug 22, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Nice
> What a fine mess we gotten ourselves in to LOL
> 
> 
> ...


i'm the one that pisses people off most of the time but i have been being good for a change.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 22, 2020)

A brand new great grand son popped into our lineage yesterday ..  Elijah .. 

Lost out 5 year old orpington rooster this last tuesday , .. .. very very protectfull of the flock and very docile with humans it interacts with daily , strangers always beware ... we went with Cochins this last spring for eggs and sexlinks for meat, even though sexlinks can lay a tonn of eggs every year 

# 1 wife wants to move, .. Me, I told her to get off her arse for starts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

patwi said:


> A brand new great grand son popped into our lineage yesterday ..  Elijah ..
> 
> Lost out 5 year old orpington rooster this last tuesday , .. .. very very protectfull of the flock and very docile with humans it interacts with daily , strangers always beware ... we went with Cochins this last spring for eggs and sexlinks for meat, even though sexlinks can lay a tonn of eggs every year
> 
> # 1 wife wants to move, .. Me, I told her to get off her arse for starts


CONGRATS Patwi


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 22, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> The cuddliest chickums are buff-orpingtons.  They'll lay down in your lap.


Perfect!   Thank you so much!   Our coop has posts, lol. Hoping to have it finished sometime this coming week.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 22, 2020)

patwi said:


> A brand new great grand son popped into our lineage yesterday ..  Elijah ..
> 
> Lost out 5 year old orpington rooster this last tuesday , .. .. very very protectfull of the flock and very docile with humans it interacts with daily , strangers always beware ... we went with Cochins this last spring for eggs and sexlinks for meat, even though sexlinks can lay a tonn of eggs every year
> 
> # 1 wife wants to move, .. Me, I told her to get off her arse for starts


Sorry to hear of your loss, but congrats on the new great grandson!


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2020)

congrats *patwi.  *Sounds like a fair trade....a rooster for a grandson.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

putembk said:


> congrats *patwi.  *Sounds like a fair trade....a rooster for a grandson.


He can think of me as his new Roster


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 22, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> He can think of me as his new Roster


I wondered if you called you name as a bird, when it is spelled like a manafesto.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2020)

Its great to see my brothers and sisters having a good time here on the Passion. Feels like old times again.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 22, 2020)

Enjoy the night elder stoners. I'm going to try to find the bottom of my peanut butter cup ice cream carton.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the night elder stoners. I'm going to try to find the bottom of my peanut butter cup ice cream carton.


Send us a picture of your freezer, I was told it contains nothing but Ice Cream  LOL


----------



## boo (Aug 22, 2020)

dood, you eat a lot of that stuff...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

boo said:


> dood, you eat a lot of that stuff...


That was my mind envisioning Rude's Freezer

But not as nice as yours I bet


----------



## boo (Aug 22, 2020)

gotcha, probably pretty spot on...rudie do love his ice cream...
why you postin pics of me, I'm still dead yanno...


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 22, 2020)

Pretty funny Guys as I just bought a bunch of Ice Cream from Wally World and yes, I had to ware a mask...World Wide Walmart Rule!...My leg was killing me so I tired to push the cart really hard so it would slide into the cart slot but it missed and I wasn`t gonna chase it down...the damn thing did a big wide half circle and parked itself in the slot on the opposite side of the parking lot...Could1ve been a U-Tube moment!,lol....hitting multiple Vape Pens here as I need me some relief in Big way...hope your all enjoying your evening and take care n stay safe.


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2020)

Dang!! I take a couple 'o days off and now I've got a butt load of posts to catch up on! Hope all you old farts are high as you want to be. I'm workin' on it myself.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 22, 2020)

C C Ryder, my rooster  ..   he would easily let me pick him up as we walked and then I would blow a hit at him .. yeah, he was a good rooster ,, raper of hens too


.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 23, 2020)

Good morning Old Farts, enjoy your Sunday...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2020)

1sickpuppy said:


> I wondered if you called you name as a bird, when it is spelled like a manafesto.



Manafesto <-- Ain't that an Italian salad?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> That was my mind envisioning Rude's Freezer
> 
> But not as nice as yours I bet


Popcorn was a Moonshine making Bastage.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2020)

patwi said:


> C C Ryder, my rooster  ..   he would easily let me pick him up as we walked and then I would blow a hit at him .. yeah, he was a good rooster ,, raper of hens too
> 
> 
> .
> ...


*RIP Dear Rooster CC Ryder
You were too cool for your time, Cock on.



*


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 23, 2020)

Good morning on this fine Sunday morning and how are all of the old farts today ? Get up, get out and enjoy it as Mother Nature has ol' man winter ready to invade our humble home.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 23, 2020)

bigsur51, Very impressive looking garden you have growing. Looks like a bountiful harvest is in store for you. Hope your scissor hand is in shape to handle all of the trimming ahead. Congrats bro. Can I ask what part of the country do you live in ?


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 23, 2020)

Happy Sunday Passionate People - @bigsur51 Looking like a jungle out there, I love all the outdoor pics this time of year


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 23, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! It's food shopping day! BBLater...


----------



## burnie (Aug 23, 2020)

Hey big , how many volunteers didja` have this year ?
peace


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2020)

big, .. nice life being a farmer at times


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 23, 2020)

Enjoy the evening Kind Tokerzzz. I'm going to get stoneded and watch Indy.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 23, 2020)

Bigsir, where I live the deer would have those plants eaten down to the roots in a week or less. Nice lookin' crop.

Got the lawn mowed today. I think I've got one disc pounded down to the thickness of a Zig Zag rolling paper.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2020)

Big doesn't trim.......that is gonna be oil!!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 23, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> No such thing as a 3 wheel bicycle


Sheesh, I gotta check the OFC more often.  You are ot course correct.   I made up that ad but there are real Craigslist ads like it, unfortunately.  For some reason "three-wheeled bicycle" always makes me laugh.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2020)

That is a legal Colorado grow 
we are eastern prairie where we put the high in high plains

@burnie , no volunteers this year Amigo , we culled them all to make room for the All Stars

@putembk....no trimmming around here , the Fiskar Health Dept pulled my license after I flipped out in 2010 , I caught a bad case of fiskars of fury and destroyed two barns , a grain elevator and burnt down city hall befor being cuffed up


that house out there is my neighbor , 1 person per sq mile out here







some more plants Under the shade cloth









my place is just right over there , down that road a piece


----------



## burnie (Aug 23, 2020)

Over yonder just a fur piece ?  That place ya` can almost see ? lol
peace


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2020)

@Big.....I never destroyed anything but I did paint "SENIORS 68" on our water tower.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2020)

a little drive around the neighborhood


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2020)

Gorgeous country!  You could loose yourself in a place like that.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 24, 2020)

Good morning Old Farts, enjoy your Moanday.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 24, 2020)

Good morning old farts on this Monday morn. Hope all are well, as can be expected anyway.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 24, 2020)

Good morning one and all. I have not posted on MP in a long time, but here I am, again. Ready to meet my old friends and make new ones. It appears that some of the old peeps are no longer posting on here.  Anyway, i'm back, drinkin' coffee and getting ready to have a session of " wake 'n bake". Puff, puff, cough and pass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Yep,,the Click moved on and rules have changed. No more Politics or Clicks. Just Potheads that want to have a good time and grow weed. Lots of old members that left came back and brought ppl with them.
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 24, 2020)

hey yooper420 what part of the peninsula do you reside in?  I was in the keewanaw peninsula last year and planned to go again this year but covid changed the travel plans.  Looking to go next year now

2b2s


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Yoop,,keep your eye on Stewie,,he can be trouble.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 24, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! The whole house is up and moving, so I guess I better get at it...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Coffee time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Lets dance yall.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

YYZ Skinhead said:


> Sheesh, I gotta check the OFC more often.  You are ot course correct.   I made up that ad but there are real Craigslist ads like it, unfortunately.  For some reason "three-wheeled bicycle" always makes me laugh.


Ahhh But has anyone ever met The three wheeeled Harley




Not sure what it is LOL


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2020)

Morning, yooper is back on the thread he started years ago.  Place really has come full circle.  Where is Hopper.....time to come out from behind the curtain........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

I bet some poor guy had to build a "Mother in Law Bike"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning, hopper is back on the thread he started years ago.  Place really has come full circle.


Very Cool, Nice to meet you @yooper420


----------



## giggy (Aug 24, 2020)

morning everybody. yoop good to see you again my friend.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 24, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> hey yooper420 what part of the peninsula do you reside in?  I was in the keewanaw peninsula last year and planned to go again this year but covid changed the travel plans.  Looking to go next year now
> 
> 2b2s





RosterTheCog said:


> Very Cool, Nice to meet you @yooper420





giggy said:


> morning everybody. yoop good to see you again my friend.



2b2s, I live 100 miles from the toll booth to my driveway, north of Manistique. 

Rooster, very cool to meet you too. 

giggy, good to see you again my friend.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm a troll 282 miles from the bridge

2b2s


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Pute,,Think you meant Yooper,,not Hopper. Freaking stoner.
Hopefully Hopper will be back though.


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2020)

Duh!!!  Corrected.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2020)

See what happens when you don't lock the doors? Welcome back, Brother Yoop! Looks like we're gittin' the band back together. We do need Hopper back, though. When he's around, there's someone in the house uglier than me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> I'm a troll 282 miles from the bridge
> 
> 2b2s


You must be close to Murder City?


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 24, 2020)

I am in the stix, although I was a lot closer 4 years ago I was in Westland.  I got tired of neighbors up my ass and moved to the stone ages, satellite internet and tv   I now have 1 neighbor I can see surrounded by state land on three sides and on the other side of the neighbors house state land starts again

2b2s


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Pute,,Think you meant Yooper,,not Hopper. Freaking stoner.
> Hopefully Hopper will be back though.


He was thinking of Shark Week and Jaws
"You go in the cage, cage goes in the water, you go in the water. Shark’s in the water, our shark".
Quint


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2020)

Much deserved day off in the grow.  I needed it.  Will make up for the day off the rest of the week.  So, going out for supplies.  I have Japanese beetles  attacking my grapes and weeds are stating to take over some parts of the lawn.....I guess a trip to the nursery is in order.   Probably need to stop by the hardware store and pick up a new furnace filter.....been running the A/C a lot with all the heat.


The rest of the day will be spent hiding from the heat and smoke.   Another day of mid 90's heat.  Sure would be nice if this dry/heat spell would come to and end. 





I have had about enough of this ****.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> See what happens when you don't lock the doors? Welcome back, Brother Yoop! Looks like we're gittin' the band back together. We do need Hopper back, though. When he's around, there's someone in the house uglier than me.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Aug 24, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> a little drive around the neighborhoodView attachment 263697
> View attachment 263698
> View attachment 263699
> View attachment 263700
> ...



Looks like MY kinda country!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


>


Here I was thinking I was The Ugly One LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

You still are.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 24, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Sitting here listening to Sirius XM & grooving on some Red Cheese. It's hot as a firecracker out there right now. Strong breeze out of the East, so afternoon showers should lower the temps...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Roster,,,,Drifting is another old ugly Outlaw,,but you got Hopper and him beat.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 24, 2020)

Please make that outlaw with a lower case o. So as to be NOT confused with Outlaws M.C. Thanks...

And I'm ugly enough to scare paint off of a wall.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Stop changing the subject,, ya ugly ole bastage.

And i know all about that Club. Im not confused and they could give two shits.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 24, 2020)

one hour the it is anniversary date night, really looking forward to it too. yall have a great evening and night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Have a good time Brother EC.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 24, 2020)

Have a great Anniversary EC! Enjoy the evening old Farts, I'm of to smoke weed and eat sumpin sweet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

Not sure so I decided better part of valor


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 24, 2020)

My brother Giggy, wishing both of you a very Happy Anniversary!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Drifting,, when is our next fishing trip?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks brothers and Sisters for bringing back the Passion. This place has been rocken lately with all the new members joining and the old members coming back. Freaking great.

I remember several yrs ago if you searched for Marijuana forums. The Passion was the first thing that popped up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> You still are.


Trust me, I've seen pics of Weedhopper, and Roster's arse would male him a Sunday face.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Mean ole bastage. I bet if Hopper had feelings you would of hur...nah forget it. I doubt it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm not as think as you drunk I am.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2020)

Evening.  I 'm pooped!  Working outside in the heat will do that.  Thinking both me and Mrs Pute have a mild case of heat exhaustion.  Doc says drink lots of liquids when that happens....so I'm having extra vodka.

@ Drift .... You couldn't scare a flower off a wall!  But you could easily scare a blizzard off a gut wagon..ha ha!

Happy anniversary giggy!!  Hope you get lucky......

Gotta go something just came on the tube I gotta see....


----------



## boo (Aug 24, 2020)

heya ya old bastages, I've been busier than a one legged man in an ass kicking contest...still working on the landscaping, finally happy with my efforts to determine *** was wrong with my grow for almost a year...dog is doing great and I am too, really enjoying the gym and the results...popped 3 new strains I got in the mail today, I can't remember the last time I bought seeds...gawd they ain't cheap are they...gonna run goat and monkey genetics this run along with all the other new gear I have in soil...should make for an interesting fall season...


----------



## stain (Aug 24, 2020)

Tough day among the oaktrees. Been tying up the trees. Branches are already starting to break off with the weight. Sht we still going weeks to go. Mulch bin is busting off branches. Staked with bamboo and tied her up good. Hoping she wont lose any more.  Need to get the camera out and take pics. Super busy around here atm/

Hope all's well in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 24, 2020)

Another long day here is over and it`s looking really bad at one site....you know things are drying up when you actually run into a Beaver out looking for water....were forecasted to receive some rain over night and again tomorrow and it looks like we might get some rain from one of the 2 hurricanes/tropical depression on Saturday and Sunday.
 My buddy on the Res has been spending money like it will never run out.lol...Here`s his latest addition and this baby rides really nice....100 year anniversary addition....and a pic of one of the CM x AA....hope you all had a great day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 25, 2020)

Good morning Old Farts. Enjoy your Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 25, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2020)

Morning old people. Get yur butts up,,its ️ time.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 25, 2020)

Good morning old farts, coffee and "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n passin'.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 25, 2020)

I need a big mug of tea...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 25, 2020)

Since we are on the subject, I got raccoons visiting!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 25, 2020)

Good morning all you old feckers

 one of my roosters somehow broke the tip off his beak , I suppose fighting one of the other roosters and now I’m worried he cannot feed himself properly

its a wait and see deal , today will be day two , he looks a little confused wandering around the barnyard scratching around but not pecking much

@Reibsi , bitchin ‘ scooter you’re friend has and nice plants in the back yard

hot sum-b I t c h today , 100 , I’ll be on the ladder replacing 40’ of facia board , I’ll wear a helmet in case I fall

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2020)

Morning.  Gonna be a busy next few days.  Lots going on!  Spring and fall are the busiest times of the year for me.  Have stuff lined up every day. Now that I think about it, sure seem like most of us geezers are on the run most of the time.  I thought retirement was gonna be spent in a rocking chair watching the price is right ........ Guess not!

I need to go spray the grass for weeds......later!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Thanks brothers and Sisters for bringing back the Passion. This place has been rocken lately with all the new members joining and the old members coming back. Freaking great.
> 
> I remember several yrs ago if you searched for Marijuana forums. The Passion was the first thing that popped up.


This Place is Rocking LOL


----------



## giggy (Aug 25, 2020)

morning everybody, been busy this morn. hope everybody is having a great morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning all you old feckers
> 
> one of my roosters somehow broke the tip off his beak , I suppose fighting one of the other roosters and now I’m worried he cannot feed himself properly
> 
> ...


How much oh beak is gone (whole piece) top or lower?
When I raised chicks we had a beak burner that would melt the beck on top in half to advoid chicken pecking the others  Mean MF's when they are growing.
May have to feed crushed mash if too badly broken off , I am not sure 
No food in Not good 
Sorry Brother Praying for your Bird


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 25, 2020)

Good morning boys. I hope you're all living the dream. I know I am.


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 25, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone...No rain last night and I`m sitting here waiting on the thunder and the lightning as I do hear it off in the distance...I made a big breakfast and now I don`t fell so good...the 4 Chemdawg x Tahoe females are looking pretty sweet and I have my eye on 2 of them there appear to be standouts....coffee and herb as I sit here with Mans best friend...I hope your all enjoying your day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 25, 2020)

Our coop is coming along...


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2020)

Lookin good granny.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 25, 2020)

What's up gang? Just another day in paradise here. Need rain BAD. Ground is hard as concrete. Got trees dropping leaves from lack of water. Creek's even down a foot or so.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello all. Been out of touch a few days trying to prepare for the 2 storms that were coming my way. Marco skipped by below us with very little impact and Laura will be around in the next couple of days. She may be bringing more wind and rain


----------



## giggy (Aug 25, 2020)

afternoon peoples. steve i take it you down in cajun land, get a boat. i'm from the houston area and we needed boats every now and then.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 25, 2020)

putembk said:


> Lookin good granny.


Thanks!   Building is harder than I thought.


----------



## boo (Aug 25, 2020)

I've been outside spot seeding my yard, put down 550 pounds and a few areas got light seed...this last 50 pounds is it, let it stay sandy...we dont have dirt in many places in this state...


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 25, 2020)

giggy said:


> afternoon peoples. steve i take it you down in cajun land, get a boat. i'm from the houston area and we needed boats every now and then.


From the forecast it looks like Houston may get more of it than us in New Orleans. Be safe Giggy. Here if ya need me


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2020)

Hope all my friends are safe.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 25, 2020)

Enjoy the evening Old Farts. Tonight instead of ice cream I have frozen yogurt, it has half the calories but I'll probably eat twice as much. Catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## giggy (Aug 25, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> From the forecast it looks like Houston may get more of it than us in New Orleans. Be safe Giggy. Here if ya need me


bro i'm in bama, moved here with my wife in 85. i did ride out hurricane alicia in houston before i got married.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 25, 2020)

Down here in South Floriduh, we kinda just prepare, and then get drunk.

I love this paint job:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2020)

Well im back as me thanks to an Awesome Administrator. No more Bubbletrouble.
Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2020)

Well I'll be gosh darn!  The leader of the pack is back......hide your women and tie down everything you own......hopper is back!!!  No more bubbleboy!!  Hopper will explain!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2020)

I owe it all to my Brothers,, whom are many and a lot of them are right here on the Passion under different names. But mostly it was my Brother Pute fighting for me to get my handle back on the Passion. A forum i have been on for over 10 yrs. I started the Misfits Island and my Brothers came riding in to bring the Passion back to its old self. This is the greatest Pot Forum on the net.
Freaking awesome to have some justice. And i will leave it at that.
Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

He who laughs last laughs BEST,  Karma
Congrats  I'd follow you to Heell


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

I thought I saw an ultralight
Im slap happy now


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks Roster.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

And all this time


WeedHopper said:


> Thanks Roster.


Likewise


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Hope all my friends are safe.


Holy Ship! My retirement destination just froze over! Hopper's back!!!! Now all we need is Bozzo and the band is back together.


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## burnie (Aug 26, 2020)

Night boo , mornin` Rudie ! 
Nytol !!
peace


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2020)

Buncha night owls around here.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 26, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Buncha night owls around here.


Who, who...?


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 26, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good morning Burnie. Good morning Old Farts, welcome to Weedsday ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 26, 2020)

D a m n , some of you Cool Cats are up pretty early

extra strong coffee this morning please


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Good Morning , Good Luck and Prayers for all in path of the storm


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Hippies right,,,,Band of Brothers.
Morning old goats.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 26, 2020)

Morning ofc you bunch of old codgers.


----------



## giggy (Aug 26, 2020)

morning peoples raining this morn.


----------



## Ganesa_9 (Aug 26, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning all you old feckers
> 
> one of my roosters somehow broke the tip off his beak , I suppose fighting one of the other roosters and now I’m worried he cannot feed himself properly
> 
> ...


I've kept chickens for almost thirty years and never had that happen, they look sad enough when they molt! I had to look it up, but supposedly if only the tip of the beak broke off, it should grow back. Try giving a wet mash, or even oatmeal, until it can peck on its own again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Just letting all you old farts know that Yooper420 the original author of the OFC is starting another OFC thread and this one will be locked down as it should have been long time ago. So make sure you old bastages post on Yoopers OFC.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Please see new OFC thread.


----------

